# Official Computer Room Pics



## l3ebs

Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​


----------



## Fishie36

This is old but it's the best I have.


----------



## l3ebs

i like the case. is your monitor a 24"? or 22"?


----------



## Hailscott

Here is mine.


----------



## TrAncE XD

so much of a hassle to stick in cd's fishie...


----------



## rabidgnome229

Tommorrow I'll be rearranging my room for my z-5500's









I'll post afterwards


----------



## l3ebs

thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
i like the case. is your monitor a 24"? or 22"?

20.1" actually









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrAncE XD* 
so much of a hassle to stick in cd's fishie...

That's why I haven't touched a CD in months. Whenever I buy a game I just rip an image of the disc to my terabyte worth of hard drive. Makes installing games after formatting windows a breeze.


----------



## sladesurfer

This is the same as "post your workstation" just different title


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:

This is the same as "post your workstation" just different title
1. I never knew there was a "post your workstation"
2. It gives people a chance to post there new setups and the title is cooler


----------



## kennymester

Next time use the search tool and you can revive an old thread on the same topic.


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sladesurfer* 
This is the same as "post your workstation" just different title









It's the cycle of life forum style. A kinda interesting thread is posted - it dies after a few weeks - another one with a slightly different title pops up. And that, kiddies, is where baby threads come from


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
It's the cycle of life forum style. A kinda interesting thread is posted - it dies after a few weeks - another one with a slightly different title pops up. And that, kiddies, is where baby threads come from


thank you..

its just a thread. no need to have a panic about it


----------



## itslogz

To the person who asked if the Z-5500s are worth it. Yes isnt even good anough of a answer, these speakers will blow your brains out with power. my friend has them with a x-fi elite sound card... .WOW. The sub made a pepsi bottle shake all the way off his computer desk..

If thats not power then idk what is


----------



## l3ebs

awesome.... about the x-fi elite..... does it sound much much different to yours without the card?.

any pics people??


----------



## MindOfChaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters



























The posters on the wall show that its a New Zealanders room instantly.

As for the other stuff what a rich kid. But I'd rather have one of the cars thats on the wall that all those screens and stuff


----------



## Kimon

Here's my room, excuse the grainy quality it's from my phone's camera:


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Here is mine.









Aww...you cat is so cute


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MindOfChaos* 
The posters on the wall show that its a New Zealanders room instantly.

As for the other stuff what a rich kid. But I'd rather have one of the cars thats on the wall that all those screens and stuff









yup your right new zealand.... i guess i have different priorities to you then... my choice what i want to spend with my money


----------



## iandh




----------



## l3ebs

awesome cat


----------



## dskina

:3


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
:3

what does that mean?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
what does that mean?

It means that it's cute:


----------



## l3ebs

oh ok i get u


----------



## pheonixsingh

I will post My Workstation pics in a mo but have got a projector room setup and lcd in the lounge, is really messy but here it is:

http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0502ng8.jpg

There should also be a pc there where the xbox as but has recently been moved to the lounge since getting the new lcd, am still saving up to make a core duo setup for 1080p playback on the lcd. The projector is a Sanyo Z2 (720p) and the xbox is connected via component, and also have DVI for the HTPC.

The amp is a sony dvr1080 i belive and have a 6.1 speaker setup with it.

http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0503oq2.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0512jr8.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0508te3.jpg

next is the lounge with a Sharp Aquous 44" 1080p display, have got Sky HD and a HTPC with specs:

Pentium 4 2.8Ghz

768Mb RAM

128Mb Geforce 6200

connected via a DVI to HDMI cable and outputting at 1080p 1:1 pixel mapping

and a samsung 5.1 amp connected via SPDIF

http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0516ab0.jpg
http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scf0517iz2.jpg


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 








There was a turrent in the living room of my new apartment when I moved in.
You know I HAD to put the computer there.









That, quite honestly, is one of the most awesome ideas I've ever seen.


----------



## Benz145

My desk setup for my UX UMPC -










Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -










Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -


----------



## pencap23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
That, quite honestly, is one of the most awesome ideas I've ever seen.









You mean him putting his desk in a certain spot...


















Messy


----------



## Benz145

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
You mean him putting his desk in a certain spot...


















Messy

CRAISINS


----------



## pencap23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benz145* 
My desk setup for my UX UMPC -










Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -










Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -



















Wow no offense but you must be fat if you drink all of those bawls...


----------



## Benz145

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
Wow no offense but you must be fat if you drink all of those bawls...

Ya well I bet you are 9 years old!


----------



## Benz145

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
**** You don't even know how to drive yet probably.

I like your crappy CPU you nub, you probably can't do anything on the computer you have.

How about you get a bigger freaking sound card nub you are probably a fat ass nub (no offense).


----------



## Solarcaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36* 
20.1" actually









That's why I haven't touched a CD in months. Whenever I buy a game I just rip an image of the disc to my terabyte worth of hard drive. Makes installing games after formatting windows a breeze.


Muahaha

Pencap23 you could've invested all that money you spent on bawls for a new processor lol. Just like every dollar I've spent on a can of Arizona Ice Tea or Cigarettes. Definitely the cigarettes though because their expensive here! $5 a pack, $7 buy one get one free, $13 buy 2 get one free.


----------



## prestontrogden




----------



## Solarcaine

The desk and monitor need to go


----------



## NiK_0_0

Preston I really like what you did with the x530s! I have x540s but until I figure out how to mount them on my chair, I'm stuck with the sound coming from in my monitor :S oh well
And solarcaine how can you have that expensive case, a g15 and g5, but that monitor! its worse than mine!!! (and thats saying something







)


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Wow, some mods need to clean up the "fat nub" section of this thread.

Solarcaine, what case is that?


----------



## an51r

recent setup








old setup


----------



## Dezixn

Well i posted this in the "workstation" thread but what the hey! I'll post it here as well. Besides i don't work here anyways lol!
The flash of my camera brings out the worst in my mouse pad! Don't laugh!
And this one is a little old, you can't see the switch that i wired into those two desktop mounted fans heh.


----------



## prestontrogden

^u put fans on ur desk for ur hands? little pampered are we?


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
It means that it's cute:











lol is that your cat? haha cuuute.


----------



## Solarcaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0* 
Preston I really like what you did with the x530s! I have x540s but until I figure out how to mount them on my chair, I'm stuck with the sound coming from in my monitor :S oh well
And solarcaine how can you have that expensive case, a g15 and g5, but that monitor! its worse than mine!!! (and thats saying something







)

Lol my old dell monitor pwns haha. But it's ugly it needs to go to the closet of doom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Wow, some mods need to clean up the "fat nub" section of this thread.

Solarcaine, what case is that?


My case is a Lian-Li PC60 (the first model, I hitched it off an old boss when lian-li were supplying the lian-li pc60 prototypes.) It's fully modded. Theres x2 80mms on the front, x2 on the side panel, x1 120mm on the top, and x1 in the rear. Everything within it's excluded. I did the window and also fully painted it. I need to rub it down with some rubbing compound but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prestontrogden* 
^u put fans on ur desk for ur hands? little pampered are we?

hahha!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solarcaine* 
Lol my old dell monitor pwns haha. But it's ugly it needs to go to the closet of doom!

My case is a Lian-Li PC60 (the first model, I hitched it off an old boss when lian-li were supplying the lian-li pc60 prototypes.) It's fully modded. Theres x2 80mms on the front, x2 on the side panel, x1 120mm on the top, and x1 in the rear. Everything within it's excluded. I did the window and also fully painted it. I need to rub it down with some rubbing compound but I'm too lazy.

Gosh I love Lian Lis... I wish I still had mine... fade2black is a lucky man.


----------



## dpawl31

I can't post my room, the pr0n on the walls is against TOS.










Just Kiddin'!

I have to clean though... I'll post when I finish cleaning...
In, uh, a few days







hehe.


----------



## FearSC549

I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.

This is now









This was before


----------



## Solarcaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Gosh I love Lian Lis... I wish I still had mine... fade2black is a lucky man.

Which Lian-Li did you sell too him?

I hope the Mangum on my montior isn't against TOS lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
I can't post my room, the pr0n on the walls is against TOS.










Just Kiddin'!

I have to clean though... I'll post when I finish cleaning...
In, uh, a few days







hehe.


----------



## dpawl31

Whatsa mattah? Too big?








Or too small?


----------



## Solarcaine

Lolz. Wheres the girls at. Oh wait... not here.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
You mean him putting his desk in a certain spot...


















Messy


ZUNE... i want one, wanna trade for my 30 gig ipod lol


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I sold a PC-7B. I plan on buying a V1000 for my next rig, though.


----------



## l V l

no matter how hard i try, i can not look at zacbrains ava w/o dieing of laughter


----------



## dpawl31

Yeah, I wanna know what its from


----------



## BombF1rst

Well this is where most of my free time goes


----------



## Solarcaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I sold a PC-7B. I plan on buying a V1000 for my next rig, though.

Thats a nice little case man. I dunno most people are going for Coolermasters I think their too in trend if I went for any other brand I'd go with Silverstone.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi




----------



## Solarcaine

Lol your using your rear speakers as fronts >_<! EWWWWWW


----------



## imnotzoso

My basement, with 4 computers, the P180 on the TV is an HTPC.

One half










Other half










My desk










My brother's desk










My dad's desk










My other brother's comp (HTPC)


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solarcaine* 
Lol your using your rear speakers as fronts >_<! EWWWWWW

I know, but I have no where to mount them.


----------



## dpawl31

imnotzoso... oddly enough my favorite thing out of all that?

The consoles on the floor O_O
NES AND SNES FTW!


----------



## pencap23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noshibby* 
ZUNE... i want one, wanna trade for my 30 gig ipod lol

Meh, the Zune is ok. At the moment I am trying to find something that actually plays music, and doesn't lock up....

Wait until they release the second version of the zune, I think it might be much better.


----------



## burnstudios

Heres a few.


----------



## chailvr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
Meh, the Zune is ok. At the moment I am trying to find something that actually plays music, and doesn't lock up....

Wait until they release the second version of the zune, I think it might be much better.

My zune is fine, doesn't lock up at all.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prestontrogden* 
^u put fans on ur desk for ur hands? little pampered are we?

LOL

Yeah but it's like 95 degrees outside, and summer isn't even in full swing yet.
The house gets to 82 during the day so it's hot.

And the fans are the best : ]


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.

This is now









This was before









actually i think i had ya beat for awhile, ill se if i can dig up some pics...


----------



## DesertRat

keep in mind these are pretty old pics. not one of those rigs looks even close to what they do now, and the silver one was sold.... also my office is set up differntly now, not alot tho.


----------



## Unknownm

Delete post.. I got a error trying to put the pictures on


----------



## Unknownm

My other post I can't put the pictures on so here is mine again









The motherboard picture is grims socket 939 motherboard


----------



## dpawl31

That's my exact monitor, M!!!

<---geek


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK

lol benz i have those speakers xD

and solarcaine whered you get your desk, i have that same one, except the handles are a bit different, but same desk :O


----------



## RuSo

^laptop, tv, centerspeaker<(upper right corner)








^ surround right








^surroundspeaker back








^my desk nostromo, (wireless) desktop and A4tech X7








^my rig and my 2nd A4tech X7
made with webcam so quality sux....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
That's my exact monitor, M!!!

<---geek

whos? u gotta quote or put a name in lol


----------



## Starholdest

http://www.overclock.net/2331017-post39.html

I don't want to upload the pics again







once is enough.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
That's my exact monitor, M!!!

<---geek


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
whos? u gotta quote or put a name in lol

I posted directly below you, and said "M!!!"

UnknownM<--See, the M? LOL


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
I posted directly below you, and said "M!!!"

UnknownM<--See, the M? LOL

o put unknownm next time. I mean there is alot of names (LOL) with M at the end


----------



## dpawl31

[/OT] lol.


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Here we go..........Random boxes of components FTW

*The Mad House*


----------



## l3ebs

loving all your setups guys... interesting How many people have g15's... they are the best... anyone got a setup with the new logitech g25 steering wheel?


----------



## Litlratt

Room is devoted to computer.


----------



## l3ebs

i have that microsoft joystick aswell.... those were the days when they used to make all that hardware... such a shame they stopped


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
i have that microsoft joystick aswell.... those were the days when they used to make all that hardware... such a shame they stopped

The ff steering wheel and joystick were both well made.


----------



## USlatin

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/35611


----------



## The Pook

In other thread:









I like water. >.>


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:

I like water. >.>
i can see that


----------



## l3ebs

delete post.


----------



## Mootsfox

From right to left starting at the bed.


----------



## MindOfChaos

Well I think I will have one of the more disorganised setups around. Considering most of my computers are on the floor when I actually do have proper computer desks that currently just have computer parts stacked on them.

I have some Logitech X530s... Also sitting unused I will have to search for the rest of the speakers one of these days.

This first setup Is a really old one










This is more recent but still old.










Now pics of my current setup.





































I will clean up one day and get some pics up then. In the mean time I will continue to be a procrastinator.


----------



## Jakg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
loving all your setups guys... interesting How many people have g15's... they are the best... anyone got a setup with the new logitech g25 steering wheel?

Yup, worth every penny!

last pic is my old wheel, Logitech Momo (which i can't seem to give away because it's old and dodgy)


----------



## nigel

here's my work place my room lol..

yep there is a CB radio on there i spend a lot of time taking to my mates on it ..dont have that crap keyboard anymore..I have a g15 gaming keyboard
lol 73s!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Can't be bothered resizing. Oh well.


----------



## Special_K

Don't let anyone tell you "You have too many monitors".

And to compare with the other Bawls guy, I have around 210 of my own neatly stacked in 2 drawers.


----------



## Znth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Here is mine.
http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/6343/desk015gd2.jpg

Awesome cat mod.


----------



## USlatin

hey special that's sweet... I need to get a second card for my third monitor really bad... but GTS's aren't that cheap yet... must be cool having four though!

and nice laptop too







(I have the same one)


----------



## Rainman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imnotzoso* 
My basement, with 4 computers, the P180 on the TV is an HTPC.










very nice man u got a 360 and a wii inside but u guys r playing the old nintendo and super nintendo


----------



## Unl33t

Here's mine:

Excuse the crappyness, camera is playing up somehow


----------



## USlatin

Still need to get a second 8800 to run all monitors at once


----------



## Special_K

Quote:

hey special that's sweet... I need to get a second card for my third monitor really bad... but GTS's aren't that cheap yet... must be cool having four though!

and nice laptop too (I have the same one)
The far right monitor is actually the second monitor to my laptop.
Check my sig, that's why I bought the 19's.









That will hopefully be the final result.


----------



## USlatin

I don't get it... your sig only has a link to Newegg's page for the Necs... the question is how the crap can you split the game into three screens... unless of course that's from the game's graphics options... do you in fact see more than the normal screen... if so that is the BEST upgrade for those hoping to frag the crap out of everyone!!!! WHAT AN EDGE YOU BASTARD!


----------



## Special_K

The Triplehead2go device fools your pc into thinking that your 3 screens are one monitor. Yes you do have more of the game visible and not just stretched. With one monitor you have 90 degrees field of vision. With 3 you have 140 degrees and your middle monitor will still look the same as if you were just running a one monitor setup. And yes, I plan on fragging a bunch of people.

The link to the device is here and will cost around 330 usd when it comes out in the middle of July. (From what the Matrox sales rep told me) There is an analog version already out which costs 220. I have seen the difference from vga to DVI and I like what I see. I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## trendy

I'd post pictures of mine, but my room is seriously all kinds of f'ed up. . . So much so, I sleep on the couch hahaha.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Sorry for a bad picture!

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/23400

EDIT: Opps sorry guys this is a big picture...


----------



## ouroboros1827

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kimon* 
Here's my room, excuse the grainy quality it's from my phone's camera:

I WANT YOUR PHONE

Those pictures are really good for a phone, unless I'm still living in 2001


----------



## USlatin

Oww... that sucks!!!
I can't use mt Dells or Gateway...

Resolution Refresh rate
1920 x 480 (triple 640) 60Hz
2400 x 600 (triple 800) 60Hz
3072 x 768 (triple 1024) 75Hz
3840 x 1024 (triple 1280) 60Hz

so that's why you got the NECs... DUDE!!!!!!!!! from 90 to 140!!!!! that is INSANE!!! I don't think anyone realizes how huge of an advantage that is!!!

how much was it...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
The far right monitor is actually the second monitor to my laptop.
Check my sig, that's why I bought the 19's.









That will hopefully be the final result.

So, you're actually pushing 3840X3072?
11.8 million pixels.


----------



## Choggs396

Finally got this all cleaned up....


----------



## USlatin

dude... I can't get over it...

it is like $250... soooooooooo worth it!!!!
anyone that supports higher rez?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
dude... I can't get over it...

it is like $250... soooooooooo worth it!!!!
anyone that supports higher rez?

Lol, it's pretty well known. I'm surprized that it's taken them this long to release it on DVI, I bet thats like the one thing keeping people from buying it.


----------



## Jakg

I know of several flight simmers / racers who use it and they love it!


----------



## l3ebs

special K do you use the tripple head to go or something else?

i have a spare monitor lying around so it would be great if you could help me out as to what the cheapest and most effective way of having three screens is.

thanks


----------



## USlatin

yea... all games really... but fraggers have to freak over it... it is like hacking ut nobody can tell... seriously...

it is overpriced and it should be DVI... good point... it must be the low volume they push that keep them from spending more into development... though it should be a simple piece of equipment right?

now about the rez... to support 1680 x 1050 LCDs it would be a total of 5,292,000 pixels... so you are talking about some serious power needed... dual GTXs should be ale to give you a good frame rate though...

LitlRatt... no... it is the same vertical rez... so it it is

1280 x 1024 x 3 = 3,932,160
or
3840x 1024 = same

Special... what kind of fps do you get with your GTX? (COD2 if you have it)
also... there is no way to use three different monitors right... I have a 24" Gteway that would be stellar in the midde.. hehehe but I bet they have to be the same pixel count and ratio...


----------



## USlatin




----------



## MadBan

Here is my computer room. The pc is my first modded case. I have been meaning to post the pics, but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
yea... all games really... but fraggers have to freak over it... it is like hacking ut nobody can tell... seriously...

it is overpriced and it should be DVI... good point... it must be the low volume they push that keep them from spending more into development... though it should be a simple piece of equipment right?

now about the rez... to support 1680 x 1050 LCDs it would be a total of 5,292,000 pixels... so you are talking about some serious power needed... dual GTXs should be ale to give you a good frame rate though...

LitlRatt... no... it is the same vertical rez... so it it is

1280 x 1024 x 3 = 3,932,160
or
3840x 1024 = same

Special... what kind of fps do you get with your GTX? (COD2 if you have it)
also... there is no way to use three different monitors right... I have a 24" Gteway that would be stellar in the midde.. hehehe but I bet they have to be the same pixel count and ratio...

My bad. I knew that. Still in work mode......not thinking.


----------



## USlatin

hahahaha!


----------



## Happydude123

Woot I spy many allsop mouse pads.
Good to know that others use them too.
Best cloth pad.


----------



## USlatin

yea, nothing like the good 'ol blue drops in soft cloth.. did you see my over-sized one hehehe... over-kill


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
yea, nothing like the good 'ol blue drops in soft cloth.. did you see my over-sized one hehehe... over-kill

Clean your room FOO! What is that a calendar behind the seat?


----------



## USlatin

hahaha!!! very observant... I had just ripped the old month off and I didn't want to throw it away yet cause it had useful notes on it









Hey MadMan... put your PC on the ground... cold air is heavier... hot air rises


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
hahaha!!! very observant... I had just ripped the old month off and I didn't want to throw it away yet cause it had useful notes on it









Hey MadMan... put your PC on the ground... cold air is heavier... hot air rises

Dirt and dust are also heavier. The case will draw a lot more on the ground than it will elevated.


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solarcaine* 
Which Lian-Li did you sell too him?

I hope the Mangum on my montior isn't against TOS lol.

Ok, since nobody else has asked...

why is it on your monitor? Do you use your desk for those activities frequently? *****.

Just thought it was funny...


















































Cept now I have the keyboard tray on it...with my macbook on the keyboard tray for easy access...

Oh, and my case is painted black inside with carbon fibre floor...

















...and ya...that isn't accurate either...cause it's now got a blue sleeved PSU, and a new Asus mobo...

*rolls eyes*...my rig changes more than I thought...lol. Especially considering I've been broke for about a year...


----------



## USlatin

hey is that a 24" Dell?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Dirt and dust are also heavier. The case will draw a lot more on the ground than it will elevated.

Haha, that's funny you mentioned that I was thinking about that when I was posting it... yes... so maybe a few inches off the ground is best... I did notice my bottom HDDs got more dust on them than the ones on the second bay


----------



## shifty22123

Wow...so neat! My room is all messed up! My pc in the one corner and my C2D stuff on the floor being tested! hehe


----------



## MadBan

If I put it on the ground, I can't see it.... Call me vain, but since that is my first case mod, I want to see it. =)


----------



## Special_K

Special... what kind of fps do you get with your GTX? (COD2 if you have it)
also... there is no way to use three different monitors right... I have a 24" Gteway that would be stellar in the midde.. hehehe but I bet they have to be the same pixel count and ratio...

I don't have the TH2G yet, or COD2, I will download the demo before I go to bed(night shift ftw) and give you my results.

3840x1024 is the correct res. pushing 3.9 mp
2560x1600 is 4.1 mp

One huge monitor/90 degrees FOV/ more pixels to process or
3 small monitors/140 degrees FOV/ less pixels to process and looks bad ***

Well, you know where that went.

As for monitors. Doesnt matter what monitors they are as long as they fit under this condition.

They have to be identical resolution and refresh rate. I don't know if they all have to be (all DVI) or (all VGA).


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Special... what kind of fps do you get with your GTX? (COD2 if you have it)
also... there is no way to use three different monitors right... I have a 24" Gteway that would be stellar in the midde.. hehehe but I bet they have to be the same pixel count and ratio...

I don't have the TH2G yet, or COD2, I will download the demo before I go to bed(night shift ftw) and give you my results.

3840x1024 is the correct res. pushing 3.9 mp
2560x1600 is 4.1 mp

One huge monitor/90 degrees FOV/ more pixels to process or
3 small monitors/140 degrees FOV/ less pixels to process and looks bad ***

Well, you know where that went.

As for monitors. Doesnt matter what monitors they are as long as they fit under this condition.

They have to be identical resolution and refresh rate. I don't know if they all have to be (all DVI) or (all VGA).

I like the image quality at 25X16.
I sit an arms length +6 inches from the monitor and the cool thing is, when playing shooters, is that the hand on the screen is the same size as mine.


----------



## sniper007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Finally got this all cleaned up....










WAL-MARt chair right??????














I have the same one.


----------



## ail45

My Room, No 4x LCD Screens or HDTVs but its still all good







lol


----------



## Hailscott

Tiled bedroom. That is weird.


----------



## ail45

lol i know i h8 it, but almost every house round here is tiled floor. you dont see much rug cuz of all the rain =/


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
My Room, No 4x LCD Screens or HDTVs but its still all good







lol

wats with the stop sign, did u steal that from a street, but no, nice set up though


----------



## ail45

lol kinda, i found it lying in da middle of my street after a hurricane .so yea, mine *****es, screw miami. =P


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
lol kinda, i found it lying in da middle of my street after a hurricane .so yea, mine *****es, screw miami. =P

lol, i was being sarcastic, but u actually did get it from the street and took it in, lol, thats funny


----------



## funkycasey

The only thing that is different in my room now is that, of course, my computer is all hooked up, and it is on top of that orange table, and the scanner is where you would most likely have a computer, in that desk compartment...I just wanted my puter on the desk where the scanner was so i could see inside it


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
lol, i was being sarcastic, but u actually did get it from the street and took it in, lol, thats funny









of coarse, it was all alone n calling out 2 me 4 help, i couldnt just ignore it lol


----------



## USlatin

linda bandera ail45


----------



## ail45

gracias, y de dónde eres vos?


----------



## USlatin

Buenos Aires, Belgrano... pero estoy aca deste el '96

(Buenos Aires, Belgrano... but I've been here since '96)


----------



## xiaokai




----------



## USlatin

that's the UN flag right?


----------



## maka08

My study/gaming room.


----------



## Kimon

Nice rig. I bet you get a lot of study done in there







. Are those speakers X-530s?


----------



## Axon




----------



## Transonic

Here's mine as of today.









btw, thanks Chozart for the other thread delete


----------



## Modki

I see what you did there. I'll take some pics tonight.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transonic* 
Here's mine as of today.









btw, thanks Chozart for the other thread delete









You prefer the MX-518 over the G5?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
that's the UN flag right?

lol yes its the UN flag and ive no idea why he has it lolz


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You prefer the MX-518 over the G5?

Yeah that's what he said in his F/S thread


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Buenos Aires, Belgrano... pero estoy aca deste el '96

(Buenos Aires, Belgrano... but I've been here since '96)

haha dope man, im 4rm buenos aires, berazategui

edit: oh yea. go Boca, campeones de Copa Libertadores 2007 =)


----------



## maka08

Quote:

I bet you get a lot of study done in there . Are those speakers X-530s?
Yea man, do all my school works right there, then after i done straight to gaming. And yes, those r X-530.


----------



## USlatin

RIVER PLATE ALL THE WAY!!

Rep- for being bostero... ahhaha

(soccer trash talking)


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sideburns* 
Ok, since nobody else has asked...

why is it on your monitor? Do you use your desk for those activities frequently? *****.

Just thought it was funny...










Cept now I have the keyboard tray on it...with my macbook on the keyboard tray for easy access...


I want your Macbook







My sister has one for collage and damn, that GMA950 has more power than I thought! It can run stalker at lowest which for a card with 64mb of shared memory is damn good!


----------



## wire

Yea, I'm in my basement for the summer cause I just can't stand my bedroom in the summer. Little lazy to go take some pictures with the light on.


----------



## dpawl31

Swap your opticals with that lower tricool cage...
Get better temps on your 9700.
Guaranteed









Check my gallery to see what I mean.


----------



## lattyware

See http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/ for the rest of the pics.


----------



## PhotoSnap

Best pic I could make.


----------



## Ace of Spades

One thign to ask Transonic how do you get OCN to fill your WS?


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades* 
One thign to ask Transonic how do you get OCN to fill your WS?

*
Scroll down to the bottom of your page > Drop down menu > Overclock.net Wide View*

Tut Tut don't you ever read the stickies


----------



## Ace of Spades

Oh now i see


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 


See http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/ for the rest of the pics.

hahahah lol!!! rep+ for giving us a great idea for this thread!!!


----------



## born2killU

Well heres my current set up , the 9250 isnt in because I was having some trouble setting it up and I just wanted to play some battlefield , I also included a pic of my watercooled case waiting for the res and my 2 phase units waiting for a spare mobo to kill lol


----------



## USlatin

hey born to kill you.... were you just playing COD2?


----------



## born2killU

nope havent played it in years


----------



## USlatin

oh... me and an other guy with your name pwn3d the whole other team.... I was the only left on the game where Germas defend two positions and allies try to blow them up w/bomb... 4 guys levt vs. me defending... ownage... born to kill you was kicking arse too


----------



## l3ebs

awesome....

*chipp edit: Please do not ask for rep. thanks.*


----------



## gwidion

I took all my pics with my camera, so they dont look that great:

My setup is on the right, my brothers is on the left.









My setup.









A bad picture of the couch and TV.









A pic of the big couch.









The loveseat with console in the middle. The PC's are in the back.









46" Toshiba DLP.


----------



## Chris627

lol I like how your system completely pwns your brothers, nice setup.


----------



## gwidion

yea lol, well i built it for him, so i made sure it wasnt as good as mine


----------



## Axon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
awesome....

i hope this doesnt sound selfish or anything...

but because i started this thread could i please get some rep for it... i try so hard to get some and never get any

thanks

Man, dont ask for rep, Do things that will make ppl give u the rep such as create an entertaining video and stuff and watch the rep grow


----------



## Wall_Socket

Here is a shot of my desk. Yeah, it is super messy but its been like that for... 3 years... i think... or more...


----------



## dpawl31

Holy








Do I spy 5 PCs and 3 monitors?
You ever heard of using more than 1 monitor for 1 PC?
I think you have it backwards. lol.


----------



## Wall_Socket

lol. I have two KVM switches and I am shopping around for another monitor... I didn't picture the small pile of old computers to the left of my desk. I do think I have it backwards.... sigh.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters


























alright, well... ill be over in a few minutes.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 








There was a turrent in the living room of my new apartment when I moved in.
You know I HAD to put the computer there.









If I were one of your friends I would totally sneak by your window at night and either:

1. Scare the living crap out of you
2. Sneak in at night when your sleeping and scare the living crap out of you.
3. Squirt your face with a water gun.


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BombF1rst* 
Well this is where most of my free time goes


















That has to be one of my favorite arrangements. You have a nice, big desk that is pretty much empty (which is good) and you have your PC sitting right next to you. I also love your Samsung 226BW Display and CM Stacker.

10/10.

NiNJa


----------



## Unstableiser

Clutter FTW.

Photo swapped for a less blurry one.


----------



## dpawl31

Holy bad camera angle!

Also- that looks like an ARK case O_O


----------



## pauldovi

I like to keep everything neat:


----------



## Mootsfox

Reminds me of 2001 (A Space Odyssey).

Where's a picture of your real room Paul?


----------



## dpawl31

Uhhhh... awesome. lol


----------



## Audi

LOL Paul. Sick.


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Reminds me of 2001 (A Space Odyssey).

Where's a picture of your real room Paul?

What are you talking about? That is my room...









Here is my other computer room. For the light weight stuff.



















Yes, I know that radiator doesn't work to well when it is not connected. Yes my computer is currently a mess.


----------



## BombF1rst

I'll get a newer pic up soon Ninja







Thanks


----------



## Audi

You should put your dog in your case and show people that they can take cute in-the-case-animal pictures to.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Audi* 
You should put your dog in your case and show people that they can take cute in-the-case-animal pictures to.

Paul doesn't know it, but even before he starts that thread, he's been
*Pwnt.*


----------



## _Marciano_

nice cat there mate







:d


----------



## Starscream




----------



## MadBan

It is amazing how many people apologize for the state of their pc.... you think this would be a good excuse to clean it up and show it off.


----------



## funkycasey

Behind my desk is just like Starscream's. I just don't get how people can cable manage when you have 5.1's and wired mouse/keyboard...it's just impossible for me to find a way to do it cleanly, lol.

Same thing inside my computer's case....LOL

I am not good at managing stuff i guess


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funkycasey*


Behind my desk is just like Starscream's. I just don't get how people can cable manage when you have 5.1's and wired mouse/keyboard...it's just impossible for me to find a way to do it cleanly, lol.

Same thing inside my computer's case....LOL

I am not good at managing stuff i guess


Hey hey hey! I have cable management where it counts (inside my case, that's it)







I'm not too worried about my cables right now 'cuz I'll be moving in less than 2 mons.

Also, those cables are for my little do it all station - 2 monitors, PC, mouse, keyboard, Xbox 360, speakers, headset, Dolby Digital converter, digital cable, printer, cell phone and DS charger... I think that's it, but probably not.


----------



## Audi

Nice. Gateway 24" and 22". Can't wait to get my second 24"


----------



## funkycasey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Hey hey hey! I have cable management where it counts (inside my case, that's it)







I'm not too worried about my cables right now 'cuz I'll be moving in less than 2 mons.


Lol, i wasn't dissing ya setup...i was just saying, it looked like my behind the computer....it's hard with all those wires. Yeah, you probably have better cable managment inside the case...but i don't lol


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Audi*


Nice. Gateway 24" and 22". Can't wait to get my second 24"


If that was @me, it's actually a 22" and a 19". I wish I had dual 24s and another 8800GTS to run them.


----------



## Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


If that was @me, it's actually a 22" and a 19". I wish I had dual 24s and another 8800GTS to run them.










Oh dang. It looks like a 24" and a 22". My bad. LoL. Still very nice monitors!

Can't wait to get my next-gen card for 24,22,24,42 setup. Gonna loves it!


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Audi*


Oh dang. It looks like a 24" and a 22". My bad. LoL. Still very nice monitors!

Can't wait to get my next-gen card for 24,22,24,42 setup. Gonna loves it!


24, 22, 24, 42? Dear lord.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*












Nice, an ancient Korn poster, I think I had the same one, back when they actually put out some decent music..


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


Nice, an ancient Korn poster, I think I had the same one, back when they actually put out some decent music..


Dude I know. Hence why I put my new desk in front of it. I guess the poster reminds me of the good ol' days.


----------



## chailvr

I definitely have to post here once I get my new HDTV 27" and the mirror finish dries on my case mod.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Dude I know. Hence why I put my new desk in front of it. I guess the poster reminds me of the good ol' days.










Thanks for the nostalgic moment







. Maybe tomorrow I'll take a picture of my desk space.


----------



## l3ebs

is this big enough to be a sticky??


----------



## USlatin

paul come on... we know that's not your room...

that's a LAN party over in Beverly Hills... lol


----------



## dpawl31

People in "the hills" know how to operate computers?


----------



## ryboto




----------



## mentholmoose

Man, all of you have such *real* desks, made just perfectly to be desks. Two shelves and two sawhorses all duct taped together still makes a good desk, dammit. I'll post some pictures of my desk and the rest of my room when I get a hold on a camera.


----------



## dpawl31

Extremely messy...
Followed by Extremely messy and TV shot...
Followed by Extremely messy wires and case shot...










Oh, and :
Yes that's an old school PS2
Yes that's an old school projection TV
Yes my side panel is cracked open.
...and
A/C above Antec 900 = teh pwnzor.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


Extremely messy...
Followed by Extremely messy and TV shot...
Followed by Extremely messy wires and case shot...










Oh, and : 
Yes that's an old school PS2
Yes that's an old school projection TV
Yes my side panel is cracked open.
...and
A/C above Antec 900 = teh pwnzor.


my friend has that desk, a wal-mart special. It sags where the monitor is, and if he nudges it, the whole thing wobbles, he expects it's going to amputate his legs when it eventually collapses.


----------



## dpawl31

Done me damn good for over 3 years









And it's ROCK solid. No wobble - at all.


----------



## funkycasey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


Extremely messy...
Followed by Extremely messy and TV shot...
Followed by Extremely messy wires and case shot...










Oh, and : 
Yes that's an old school PS2
Yes that's an old school projection TV
Yes my side panel is cracked open.
...and
A/C above Antec 900 = teh pwnzor.


makes me feel good about myself, LOL


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
RIVER PLATE ALL THE WAY!!

Rep- for being bostero... ahhaha

(soccer trash talking)

hahaha no way.. aww man u suck. how can u b a gallina? they aint even any good =P. CABJ ftw. Roman, Palacio, Palermo, n the rest ftw lol n w/e all i know we can both cheer together 4 Argentina in copa america. did u see how nasty we won Peru today? haha grab a Quilmes and lets drink to it lol







and damn i cant believe how much of this post i missed in just 2 days.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mentholmoose* 
Man, all of you have such *real* desks, made just perfectly to be desks. Two shelves and two sawhorses all duct taped together still makes a good desk, dammit. I'll post some pictures of my desk and the rest of my room when I get a hold on a camera.

Not true, mine (check link in sig) is a rubbishy desk with some MDF dumped on top. It rocks, If I need a bigger desk, I just get some more MDF and the jigsaw and bingo.


----------



## Guffeh

Sorry for the really bad quality, it was taken on my camera phone, will post a better one once I get batteries for my normal camera.


----------



## USlatin

yea but how scary was the first half?!?! Should have had Messi-Tevez all match long... and Aimar rocks too he should play all game... Veron and Riquelme.... all of them all game long.... let's hope Tevez can prove himself a bit more in the international style that is played so they can't possibly keep him on the bench... he is way too good to be sitting down...

back on topic... hey guys I have that desk too... the one dpawl has... and that 24" with the case and steel yoke weighs about, say... 60lps... plus the little CRT.... quite solid... must be the assembly job that made it so wobbly for that friend of ryobot...


----------



## redhat_ownage

heres a pic of my desk









and heres a really really bad pic of my garage
2x q-xpack's!11!!









the server these pics are linked from


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*







nice setup btw got the same hp printer


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Heres my computer room.. i also have a bedroom. I live in my Moms house currently


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Not true, mine (check link in sig) is a rubbishy desk with some MDF dumped on top. It rocks, If I need a bigger desk, I just get some more MDF and the jigsaw and bingo.

Hmm, that is fairly ghetto, but making your own desk entirely out of duct-tape and junk you found in your basement in slightly ghettoer.









Here's a pic even:



Suprisingly enough, it's got a fair bit of leg room.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame* 
Heres my computer room.. i also have a bedroom. I live in my Moms house currently


















watchin a little "Man vs. Nature"? -- i love that show-- that guy is out of his mind!


----------



## l3ebs

is this a potential sticky thread due to the size?


----------



## Axon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
is this a potential sticky thread due to the size?

Ask a forum director m8


----------



## noxious89123

Pic i took yesterday









EDIT: Resized so as not to blow up the forum... lol


----------



## MadBan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Pic i took yesterday









EDIT: Resized so as not to blow up the forum... lol










Is that an RC car next to your desk?


----------



## mentholmoose

Looks to me like they're Lego models. I was thinking about getting one of them, but I don't have the money.


----------



## MadBan

Nice! I'd never be able to keep my 4-year old away from them.


----------



## noxious89123

Yup, it's Lego technic, had it aaagges. Can't be bother to dismantle it, so it lives there, lol... i'll get some better pics, 1 sec...

EDIT: ha, 1sec... quickly became and hour







Was busy... but here we go;


----------



## Voyager4300

my computer room is my bedroom so its a little crowded. i just rearranged yesterday.


----------



## redhat_ownage

how do you make the pitures smaller??


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Yup, it's Lego technic, had it aaagges. Can't be bother to dismantle it, so it lives there, lol... i'll get some better pics, 1 sec...

EDIT: ha, 1sec... quickly became and hour







Was busy... but here we go;

Hey if you want to send them over my way, I'll be happy to take 'em off your hands.


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
how do you make the pitures smaller??

i think you have to resize them before posting using something like microsoft office picture manager or photoshop etc


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
how do you make the pitures smaller??

http://imageshack.us/

Click the "Url" button, paste in the image's url
Check "Resize Image" and hit 640x480
Hit upload


----------



## _Marciano_

^^ that's another way to do it


----------



## DontPassTheFence

dude those lego technics are pretty BA -- is dat sum Opel?!

So cool. So cool. Lego always make me feel like im 12 again, maybe Ill go buy some this weekend ^.^


----------



## noxious89123

Lol... Opel? No, just Lego, heh.

Had those sets about 6 or so years i'd guess. Each cost about £100. The F1 car also builds a lorry (red lorry lellow lolly!) and the red sports car can be built with either gullwing doors or a convertible roof... But now we're seriously OT...


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marciano_*


i think you have to resize them before posting using something like microsoft office picture manager or photoshop etc


Actually my favorite image application is GIMP. 
Much like Photoshop, but you don't have to pay hundreds of dollars.

You can get it here: gimp.org

And I love the Legos.
I still have mine from when I was a kid. My 4-year old plays with them now. Heh, it's a bit like passing on a legacy.


----------



## irishpub

I just got done mounting my 5.1's, so I thought a couple of pics may be appropriate







. Sorry for the poor quality - bad camera.


----------



## blargkitty




----------



## panzer126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blargkitty*




































Metallica>Megadeth. Nice guitar BTW.


----------



## blargkitty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panzer126*


Metallica>Megadeth. Nice guitar BTW.



lol thanks
that guitar only set me back 200

the week after i got it it shot back to 400 dollars

i Lol'ed

I just got there new cd and i dont know where to put it









i like em both the same


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


http://imageshack.us/

Click the "Url" button, paste in the image's url
Check "Resize Image" and hit 640x480
Hit upload











thanks man








i just dont like image shack because the pics load really slow!
thats why i used my server


----------



## SomeDooD

Where I game:











(CLICK IT)


----------



## ryboto

guess no one liked my damn room!


----------



## mactard




----------



## Lu(ky

Here is my room setup, I am using my Sharp Aquos 52" 1080p TV at 1920x1080 at 60hz. I am using my Yamaha RX2700 receiver to power my NHT Classic Three's speaker from my SB X-Fi sound card.


----------



## l3ebs

who do i ask to make this a sticky?


----------



## daljeet2

an admin?


----------



## phantomgrave

why do you want this a sticky so bad lol...the time will come sooner or later young grasshopper.









Anyways, my setup:


----------



## Unstableiser

Bluetack.

Do you sit sideways or put your feet on the inconveniantly large bass speaker lol.


----------



## phantomgrave

My feet fit comfortably on the edges of it (on the floor) lol. Sometimes I put my feet on it though, I like the feel of it when it rumbles haha.


----------



## l3ebs

how many inches is that sub?


----------



## phantomgrave

It's about 11-12 inches. Theres another one right above it in the same "box"...It's a huge car speaker lol, it sounds awesome though. Under that xbox 360 box to the left theres another home theater speaker also.


----------



## l3ebs

oh... how do you connect your car sub? i really want to know


----------



## phantomgrave

Nothing special, just connect the audio wires to the car speaker as usual, then run that speaker wire to my computer speakers connector thing.


----------



## l3ebs

wont that blow the speakers though?


----------



## phantomgrave

Its been running like this for about 3 years maybe, haven't had any problems so I guess not.


----------



## l3ebs

for my speakers though... all the speakers plug into the sub... so i couldnt do what your doing could i?


----------



## phantomgrave

I don't know really, I'm not too audio savvy lol. I just attached some wires to my speakers to see if it worked and it did haha. It sounds awesome cranked up too. Sorry


----------



## l3ebs

its alright... cheers


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
I don't know really, I'm not too audio savvy lol. I just attached some wires to my speakers to see if it worked and it did haha. It sounds awesome cranked up too. Sorry









man i cant believe that sounds alright with that sub being powered only with the tiny amp in those computer speakers.

-- or is there an amp somewhere in there that im not seeing?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superon* 
man i cant believe that sounds alright with that sub being powered only with the tiny amp in those computer speakers.

-- or is there an amp somewhere in there that im not seeing?

I agree man. Unless those PC speakers put out a couple hundred watts, you won't hear much if anything from the sub.


----------



## phantomgrave

Well I'm not really a hardcore audio nut, so it sounds good me to.


----------



## funkycasey

Wait...you're telling me that you don't even have that sub connected to an amp? Just connected to the line out on those little speakers????

How does that even work, lol. Those speakers don't have a low pass filter or anything on them...you would be getting all kinds of frequencies from that...

Wasn't trying to steer this thread off-topic, but wow... lol


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Here's my green-machine

It looks alot better in the night, but thats when i use it most often


----------



## MadBan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
Here's my green-machine

It looks alot better in the night, but thats when i use it most often



























Very nice. I like the dual monitor.


----------



## mentholmoose

Hellisforheroes,

What's the monitor on the right? Looks neat.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
Well I'm not really a hardcore audio nut, so it sounds good me to.









You should go to a garage sale and get a stereo reciver that pushes around 100 watts per channel and hook the stereo to the line-in for your computer. It's easy to wire it up to use car speakers or home theather stuff, but if you don't power it correctly it's going to sound like crap.


----------



## dpawl31

What's he gonna power a 12v receiver with, a pc psu?
If so - I hope he doesn't just hook it to his system.
I'd use a dedicated PSU.
And what if you use a 500W PSU, with a 500W Receiver...
When it draws 500w off the PSU... then what? O_O

I'd love to do something like this, as my 700w Alpine and dual 10" Rockford fosgate box would be awfully sweet in my apartment








Oh, and I would TOTALLY mod a nice equalizing deck into my 900


----------



## funkycasey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You should go to a garage sale and get a stereo reciver that pushes around 100 watts per channel and hook the stereo to the line-in for your computer. It's easy to wire it up to use car speakers or home theather stuff, but if you don't power it correctly it's going to sound like crap.

Yeah, seriously...I still don't even see how some 2 channel stock speakers like that would even power a sub or even give it the low frequencies...or am i missing something...are those like super high power high quality speakers, lmao.


----------



## CL3P20

Heres my main rig- e6700 @ 3.8ghz and my HP21" widescreen.








Attachment 52255
*oblivion is sick at 1680x1050+HDR...makes me wish I had a bigger screen.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You should go to a garage sale and get a stereo reciver that pushes around 100 watts per channel and hook the stereo to the line-in for your computer. It's easy to wire it up to use car speakers or home theather stuff, but if you don't power it correctly it's going to sound like crap.

you mean line-out


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 









nice desk and nice karate diploma-- no really though, thats a nice desk.


----------



## funkycasey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 









That is a nice desk...may i ask where you got it? I'm looking into buying a kinda stacker desk like that soon.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superon* 
nice desk and nice karate diploma-- no really though, thats a nice desk.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkycasey* 
That is a nice desk...may i ask where you got it? I'm looking into buying a kinda stacker desk like that soon.

Thanks!









The desk was on sale at Staples for $80. We bought 4, lol. I bought it like a few months ago.


----------



## funkycasey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Thanks!









The desk was on sale at Staples for $80. We bought 4, lol. I bought it like a few months ago.

Dang that's a bargain for a desk like that...mine was like 80 bucks at office depot and it's a cheapo!


----------



## l3ebs

yeah id say


----------



## AMOCO

Well here is my computer room,Slash....


----------



## chailvr

Pretty nice setup AMoco. Nice job.


----------



## AMOCO

ty


----------



## chailvr

What driving games do you play?


----------



## Tirabytes

Bought my new Samsung 22" lovin it!









http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8713/p7150007af1.jpg

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/466/p7150015vr5.jpg

EDIT: Pics were huge...
EDIT2: What's up kiwi richkids.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 
Bought my new Samsung 22" lovin it!









http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8713/p7150007af1.jpg

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/466/p7150015vr5.jpg

EDIT: Pics were huge...

Simplicity & Utility. I like that


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
What driving games do you play?

Need For Speed(Black Edition)& NASCAR RACING 2003 SEASON Online


----------



## phantomgrave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkycasey* 
Wait...you're telling me that you don't even have that sub connected to an amp? Just connected to the line out on those little speakers????

How does that even work, lol. Those speakers don't have a low pass filter or anything on them...you would be getting all kinds of frequencies from that...

Wasn't trying to steer this thread off-topic, but wow... lol

lol nope







I have no clue how it works, but it does haha. Makes my room rumble when I turn it up all the way....well close, cause I have never maxed out the volume yet.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mentholmoose* 
Hellisforheroes,

What's the monitor on the right? Looks neat.

Its an LG Flatron L1720B. They don't make them anymore but its been a great monitor. I use the Daewoo W9ZQ for gaming because it has a 5ms response


----------



## PoisonTail




----------



## Hellisforheroes

all a little confined, no?







if you put your system on the floor itd give you heaps more room (infact there's a space for it under where it is atm)

maybe you like it like that, i know some people do. I also dont know how ANYONE can have their mouse on a level above the keyboard, some people swear by it for games but i find it horrible!


----------



## dpawl31

@ Poison - how do you game without your monitor directly in front of you, that would drive my neck crazy O_O


----------



## PoisonTail

lol guys its me i like my comp hi away from low dust bunny suckups, my mouse is there for wow its great height for me and i just twist my chair and keyboard so my neck dont hurt


----------



## Muttzcuttz

Shame on me







So messy


----------



## dskina

No way, is that Danger Mouse?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muttzcuttz* 









Shame on me







So messy

I feel safer in cluster areas than in wide areas. @[email protected]


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muttzcuttz* 









Shame on me







So messy


ALL ABOARD!
lol


----------



## Muttzcuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
No way, is that Danger Mouse?









hell yeah


----------



## Muttzcuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
ALL ABOARD!
lol

Yep, Its radio control. Ive a few, off cam


----------



## dskina

Crazy European Pringles, empty beer cans, a picture of DAVID HASSELHOFF; there are a few stories going on in that room, lol.


----------



## Muttzcuttz

The postcard is actually called "Scratchhoff" . Its a promotional postcard. Its Hasslhoff with scratch off speedos. Needless to say, I've not had the courage to scratch the speedos off.
















And thats only 1/4 of my room lmao. You've no idea what other madness is in it


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## Muttzcuttz

nnnnnnnnnnice
















Thats one sexy table too


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 













































10/10


----------



## chailvr

Very sleek table CD, I'm likin it.


----------



## Kris88

CD My friend has that desk too and i want it REALLY bad! WHere did you get it?


----------



## CyberDruid

Some Office store--I really cannot recall..Staples or Office depot or Office Max...not entirely sure.

I had a similar one that got destroyed in the moving van lol..

What I would change about the desk is the keyboard tray--it's a couple of inches to small for the mouse pad..although I guess I could find a smaller mouse pad LMAO

Still liking the very first shot--and Superon's set up is very Stanley Kubric...

of course Paul Dovi's "serious" computer room is very clean indeed. But I have a feeling it's a little too spartan for most of us...those of us who need to sit at a chair in front of a monitor and have no direct neural link to our blade server racks...


----------



## Kris88

Ill go check out those stores tomorow cause my corner desk is FTL








Do you have any idea of the price?


----------



## dpawl31

Glass desk + fat man + food = lots and lots of greasy fingerprints








I can't do with a glass desk


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
Glass desk + fat man + food = lots and lots of greasy fingerprints








I can't do with a glass desk









All I do is burn butts and drink coffee 24/7 That can be a mess too...

Glass is work to keep up--but very hygenic once dialed in.

I honestly cannot remember price. But it was less than $200 and more than $100


----------



## NEvolution




----------



## BLKKROW

8/10


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


All I do is burn butts and drink coffee 24/7 That can be a mess too...

Glass is work to keep up--but very hygenic once dialed in.

I honestly cannot remember price. But it was less than $200 and more than $100


Man, CD, I don't want you to die








Quit smoking









Oh - and, uh, what do I get from the mod-master if I send you my 1LB of SBUX I get free every week


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
...and Superon's set up is very Stanley Kubric...

???









man i wish my set up was very Stanley Kubrick.
I havent posted one yet man.


----------



## l3ebs

We should have a poll on the best setup


----------



## redhat_ownage

i second the polling!
that sounds weird i don't know why...

i wasn't here...


----------



## l3ebs

lol ohk awesome lets do it.... everyone who wants to be in the poll PM me with your pics


----------



## Mootsfox

Depending on how wide your eyes go.


----------



## Anth0789

Here's ming ;p


----------



## wire

Well heres mine. I'm in the basement for the summer as it just gets too hot in my room. I'll have to repost sometime in the fall/winter as my setup is a lot nicer in my room.


----------



## dpawl31

What kind of fans are those in the front?
Oh, and I bet your temps would be fine if you set your 900 up like mine (dual intake fronts on top, dvd on bottom) It gives direct airflow to RAM, NB and CPU HS... instread of the PSU ...


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
What kind of fans are those in the front?
Oh, and I bet your temps would be fine if you set your 900 up like mine (dual intake fronts on top, dvd on bottom) It gives direct airflow to RAM, NB and CPU HS... instread of the PSU ...









I'm using the green Antec tri cool fans. They're more of a brighter green in person and I like the look more of the fans on the bottom. I'm considering spray painting the fan blades black to match my blue antec fans that came with the 900.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'm using the green Antec tri cool fans. They're more of a brighter green in person and *I like the look more of the fans on the bottom*. I'm considering spray painting the fan blades black to match my blue antec fans that came with the 900.

Looks over performance... and you call yourself an overclocker!









jk

But seriously, makes a HUGE difference. Like, ~10c drop... try it...


----------



## Retrospekt




----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
What kind of fans are those in the front?
Oh, and I bet your temps would be fine if you set your 900 up like mine (dual intake fronts on top, dvd on bottom) It gives direct airflow to RAM, NB and CPU HS... instread of the PSU ...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
Looks over performance... and you call yourself an overclocker!









jk

But seriously, makes a HUGE difference. Like, ~10c drop... try it...









LoL. Yea, my temps are good already so I'm going for the looks. Maybe I'll give it a try one day.


----------



## dpawl31

The green blue mix always looked good, I did that on a customers build with an ARK 6099 case, its basically ALL mesh, and the colors mixing looked amazing


----------



## l3ebs

hey guys can you please say if you want to be in the poll


----------



## l3ebs

i need more people if this thing is going to happen


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Here's ming ;p










I have that desk!







Very room eh?


----------



## l3ebs

nice setup!

Would you like to be in the poll


----------



## nigel

heres mine..


----------



## SZayat

nice wallpaper


----------



## l3ebs

mmhm... the g15 has to be the most popular keyboard on this site by far!


----------



## rsfkevski

Here's Some Pictures for Your Viewing Pleasure! Keep in mind that this is our family room (game room) in the house









More to come as well!


----------



## rsfkevski

Here are the remaining pics of my families game room!


----------



## sugarton

Yah sure, I'll bite. I'm aware it says I have a Nine Hundred in my sig. I haven't set it up yet, been too busy to take all this crap out of the old case. Oh and I don't like Pennywise. My friend put that there.


----------



## an51r

kinda dark but this is the best I could get. I see all these neat desks everyone has and really want a new one now.


----------



## Axon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*










kinda dark but this is the best I could get. I see all these neat desks everyone has and really want a new one now.


Very nice put the side panel bak on lolz or get a side window


----------



## an51r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon*


Very nice put the side panel bak on lolz or get a side window










I would but the heat is ridiculous maybe once I get my tuniq tower I will.


----------



## Tirabytes

What kind of poll is it? Most dirtiest? Most organize? Most professional looking? lol


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


kinda dark but this is the best I could get. I see all these neat desks everyone has and really want a new one now.


I'd gladly take that desk myself. I yearn for one with a simple keyboard tray. I hate all this space I'm wasting in front of the monitor for my KB and mouse. I have to move them whenever I want to write something down/do homework/whatever.


----------



## FR4GG3R420

Dam, alot of you should clean up your desks!!! Mine is nice and neat and I can find stuff that way..


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FR4GG3R420* 
Dam, alot of you should clean up your desks!!! Mine is nice and neat and I can find stuff that way..

My desk is probably messier than anyone's posted yet and I can find everything I need just fine. Don't judge a messy desk. A messy desk is just utilizing desk space to the fullest. Clean desks are a waste of space.


----------



## Tirabytes

I'd go for clean desks than messy ones. It's more professional and it clearly shows you one clean dude/girl.









But that's me


----------



## d3mig0d

Pssh. An overclocker going for looks over performance? Blasphemy.


----------



## l3ebs

the poll is for the best looking


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*










There was a turrent in the living room of my new apartment when I moved in. 
You know I HAD to put the computer there.










That's a freakin gorgeous setup


----------



## l3ebs

i like it but what makes it so good lol?


----------



## str8maniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
What's he gonna power a 12v receiver with, a pc psu?
If so - I hope he doesn't just hook it to his system.
I'd use a dedicated PSU.
And what if you use a 500W PSU, with a 500W Receiver...
When it draws 500w off the PSU... then what? O_O

I'd love to do something like this, as my 700w Alpine and dual 10" Rockford fosgate box would be awfully sweet in my apartment








Oh, and I would TOTALLY mod a nice equalizing deck into my 900









I know this was posted a while back, but I just seen it looking through all these posts. Anyway, just a little FYI, automobile audio componets run off of a different electrical current (DC) than household electronics (AC), therefore you will need to find another power source like a car battery, or use a power converter. Otherwise you will just damage your system. WIki Install-a-Car-Stereo-Inside-a-House


----------



## surfbumb




----------



## AMD_RULES

/\\ NOW that's a computer room


----------



## eureka

my pc room is my bedroom..








consolez








pc


----------



## phantomgrave

Dreamcast FTW! I still have mine


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


Dreamcast FTW! I still have mine










they stole mine... :'( i had such found memories of mine.


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


my pc room is my bedroom..


Samee, easy access when you wake up or when you go to bed.


----------



## Litlratt

Updated.


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Updated.
































Holy ****...that's an awesome setup


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES* 





















Holy ****...that's an awesome setup
















Thx, just finished it.


----------



## dr4gon

weeee


----------



## _Marciano_

i love that saitek keyboard







gonna get it for my new build soon







nice setup btw


----------



## darkpyro889

not much but im workin on it... pretty good for 10 bucks a week tho


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


not much but im workin on it... pretty good for 10 bucks a week tho

















love the monitor


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
not much but im workin on it... pretty good for 10 bucks a week tho
















love the other green/orange case


----------



## blairellis

Heres Mine:


----------



## blairellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Updated.











Got any closeup pics of your setup or a worklog?


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blairellis*


Heres Mine:





















sooo tidyyyyy


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blairellis*


Got any closeup pics of your setup or a worklog?


check sig or gallery


----------



## blairellis

Just hooked up a spare 15" next to my widescreen 19" pretty cool. Guess I gotta go get another 19". I thought I was pretty much done spending money on this rig...gah. That is all.


----------



## darkpyro889

_Marciano_ :
love the other green/orange case

eureka :
love the monitor

my bro colored the case when he was in college







ended up givin case to me

thx... the monitor works really nice


----------



## l3ebs

has ne1 got a setup with a 24"


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz145*


My desk setup for my UX UMPC -










Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -










Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -




















Right on!! My collection is maybe half the size


----------



## wire

Bawls is sponsoring the Wisconsin Lan Party this friday the 27th of July. Check out the Off topic section for more info!!! LoL


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Bawls is sponsoring the Wisconsin Lan Party this friday the 27th of July. Check out the Off topic section for more info!!! LoL


****, I am leaving for Wisconsin August 10th :swearing:


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

This is in my "formal" living room so I have to keep it clean around it. I like to be able to hide my printer, fax, software, anything that is not needed day to day.
























Edit: Notice the wire management.


----------



## l3ebs

theres not much ventilation for your pc in that tight corner mate


----------



## risingpowers

I have another in the closet, I'll take a picture later...lol. It's behind the camera.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
theres not much ventilation for your pc in that tight corner mate

Not good ventilation? Dude, I have H2O and an Antec 900. I'm about to install a heater it gets so cold in there.


----------



## dualhYbrid

my computer room....


----------



## standard235

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dualhYbrid*


my computer room....



Your monitor isn't big enough dude....


----------



## dualhYbrid

lol, its also my TV... bed is behind the desk......
32"


----------



## Tirabytes

*Jealous* my 22" samsung can't match that :S

Nice tv/lcd


----------



## bobcool

i bet you guy don't have a water view form you chair.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here is my set-up not much to look at but its all I got



Here is when it was open air everytghing else was same as above


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobcool* 
i bet you guy don't have a water view form you chair.

Nice posters


----------



## odie




----------



## darkpyro889

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dualhYbrid* 
my computer room....


OMG I GOT THOSE SPEAKERS and there great!


----------



## _Marciano_

Clean&Clear FTW !


----------



## l3ebs

lol what does ftw mean?


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
lol what does ftw mean?

*F*or *T*he *W*in









and FTL means For the Lose, and so on and so forth


----------



## l3ebs

cheers buddy


----------



## Unl33t

no probs mate


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters



























Nice computer room pics, I see that you have a PS3 and Xbox 360


----------



## l3ebs

yeah il update some new pics... i changed the case of the 360 and a few other things

hold up


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Nice computer room pics, I see that you have a PS3 and Xbox 360
















And a PS2 and an original X-box.

And if im not mistaken that is either a HDD DVD player or a DVD-RW player?


----------



## l3ebs

ahh DVD - RW is upstairs lol.. thats just a standard DVD player


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
ahh DVD - RW is upstairs lol.. thats just a standard DVD player

Really? Well in that case we have the exact same DVD players. ((Panasonic DVD-S32)That your's?)

Though yours looks to be alot wider to me, thats y i thought HDD etc.

U like your's? I dont like the fast forward and rewind on mine, its too wierd.


----------



## l3ebs

yeah true... i dont use it much anymore cause i play the DVD's through the ps3 for HDMI









Heres my setup as of now

Comp:









Whole Setup:









Tv Setup:


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
yeah true... i dont use it much anymore cause i play the DVD's through the ps3 for HDMI









Heres my setup as of now

Comp:









Whole Setup:









Tv Setup:










Nice







I have the same exact PS2 as you lol with the blue light


----------



## l3ebs

there really cool... i picked it up in thailand a week ago


----------



## d3mig0d

l3ebs, I'm going to steal your 7 posters. So don't be alarmed if they are missing tomorrow morning.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3mig0d*


l3ebs, I'm going to steal your 7 posters. So don't be alarmed if they are missing tomorrow morning.


theres four... where did u get 7 from...


----------



## ail45

comp upgraded


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
comp upgraded


















That's damn sexy!


----------



## dpawl31

Someone needs a gaming chair upgrade O_O


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
theres four... where did u get 7 from...

Lol, sorry, I meant the RX-7 posters.


----------



## Tirabytes

l3ebs, where do you live bro? must be one hella rich kid!


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
Someone needs a gaming chair upgrade O_O

***** yea i know man, and the funny thing is i dont even have a chair, i just jack that one 4rm the kitchen.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
comp upgraded



















Yep very Nice


----------



## ginnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


l3ebs, where do you live bro? must be one hella rich kid!



lebs= poor little rich kid....


----------



## rx7i2

Shot with DSC-T30 at 2007-07-28
Not really the sexiest case, but it'll do


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7i2* 

Shot with DSC-T30 at 2007-07-28
Not really the sexiest case, but it'll do

Are those speakers by Design Acoustics, an Audio Technica Company?


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

My crappy Fuji Finepix camera does no justice for my setup. Man, I already miss my Nikon D50


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47* 
My crappy Fuji Finepix camera does no justice for my setup. Man, I already miss my Nikon D50



















I really like your setup.

9/10


----------



## Dezixn

*** is that under your desk sgtdisturbed47. Lol?


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
*** is that under your desk sgtdisturbed47. Lol?

LOL my eyes were drawn directly to that as well.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
*** is that under your desk sgtdisturbed47. Lol?

Well under the desk itself is an empty bottle of Vitamin Water, and in the cubby is my subwoofer and my Nikon D50 camera bag, which isn't there anymore. I keep the sub in the cubby because when I am driving a tank or flying a jet in BF2, I want to feel it, and it works well.

You can't see them, but the rest of the 7.1 surround speakers are positioned in the rest of the room. If I had my D50 still, along with my Nikkor 18-70m lens, I would be able to show you more of the room in one shot. Unfortunately, well, not unfortunately but incidentally, I sold my camera to help fund my new video card upgrade from my GTS to the GTX. That, and I will be buying a D200 not too long from now, because it has the best meter, well, ever?


----------



## s1rrah

Don't know if I've posted yet or not ... but ...

...










...


----------



## Chris627

Whoa, nice pc, s1rrah. I'm likin' that case and monitor mount.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
Whoa, nice pc, s1rrah. I'm likin' that case and monitor mount.









The mount is _*so*_ good; it's an ergotron neo-flex and I couldn't live without it:

...










...


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


lebs= poor little rich kid....

















errrr.... does tht make sense....


----------



## rx7i2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Don't know if I've posted yet or not ... but ...

...










...











Nice, Seagull S6?
-
Yeah, those speakers are Design Acoustics by audio technica..I picked them up outta my mom's salon after she sold the place and they sound pretty good even on onboard audio. Can you recommend me any good sound cards? I was thinking maybe the X-Fi xtremegamer


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7i2*


Nice, Seagull S6?


DAMN!

You *do* have a good eye.

You nailed it on the Seagull ...

Had it for about 9 years. Just gets better and better.

BTW ... if you play music, check the *OSAMT* thread in my sig. We need more OCN musicians to post their recordings ...


----------



## rx7i2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


DAMN!

You *do* have a good eye.

You nailed it on the Seagull ...

Had it for about 9 years. Just gets better and better.

BTW ... if you play music, check the *OSAMT* thread in my sig. We need more OCN musicians to post their recordings ...











Wow, the tone on that must be incredible. I played one a couple months back and I reeeally liked the sound and the slightly wider fretboard, I just couldn't afford it


----------



## sw!ndLe




----------



## l3ebs

there some big fans you got


----------



## MotoGeek

Very clean^^^

Heres my "room", I have ordered a Wacom tablet, and a new black keyboard and mouse....Also have another box That sits under the desk you cant quite see...


----------



## l3ebs

whats a wacom... a tablet notebook??


----------



## sw!ndLe

Thats a wicked setup you got there man.


----------



## MotoGeek

It's a pen tablet, I am a 3d modeler and a photographer on the side and the tablets are awesome for both...


----------



## l3ebs

i like the dual setup


----------



## l3ebs

ohk i see...


----------



## MotoGeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
i like the dual setup

Well, its not great to game with, especially with the 1680x1050's, but I dont game much at all...The dual screens give me a ton of workspace...Debating on getting a third but dont know how I would make the room on the desk...


----------



## l3ebs

lol what you mean by not great to game with... i run a 22 at 1680x1050 and a 19" at 1280x1024 and it copes fine


----------



## MotoGeek

I have had trouble with games not supporting the res...And then only running on one screen while jacking the other up, ect ect...


----------



## l3ebs

oh yeah i have a few games that only go too 1280x1024.... it doesnt affect the performance tho.


----------



## MotoGeek

Nope, but I prefer my games/graphics to look awesome, not all pixleated.., just saying, I know the majority of people on here are hard core gamers...I wouldnt advise picking up a dual setup, instead of a big 22" or something just for looks.


----------



## l3ebs

yeah for sure


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Here goes my messy computer room.

It used to be my office but just recently my GF of 7 years started to flake out so. I broke up with her. We still live together until the lease is up.

This is my computer room/ closet. I used to just keep my clothes in here and work on my computer. The desk I got for this room is a loft bed. It has a bed above it just in case I stay up late and did not want to disturb my GF by jumping in the bed at 3am. She goes to bed religiously at 10pm. I barely can do that. I am almost always awake until midnight. The funny thing about this office is that I now am dating a new girl. You would think that the bunk bed would stop me from having a woman stay the night. Wrong. I have had a girl stay the night and sleep with me in this tiny little bunk bed. Above my computer. I really like Michelle. She is really closer to what I need. The old girl was really self centered and a girly girl of sorts. Michelle is into computers at least a little bit. She plays xbox a lot which is really cool. She kicks my but at halo. But she is not any good at PC FPS. I got to have a mouse and she cant play with a mouse. Well anyways without going into a huge story here is my computer room/ bachelor pad.

This is the computer area. Oh and the bed... LOL
Those Ram chips that are right V here V are the pull strings for my ceiling fan.








Closer. My room is a mess at the moment. I just had to get all my crap into this smaller room. I added a TV and home theater to the room. I have a living room but decided to move most of it to my room.








This is the home theater area and my dresser and obviously its kind of messy.








Well with all this GF talk lets see the contestants. You judge who looks more beautiful?
My ex
















Or the new chicka
































I am a good photographer.


----------



## Audi

Do you want us to really answer that?

Dang that room is messy! Makes me realize how bad I need to clean my own. e__e Have to wait for new CPU though.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Audi* 
Do you want us to really answer that?

Dang that room is messy! Makes me realize how bad I need to clean my own. e__e Have to wait for new CPU though.

Have at it. Looks aren't everything. And try to look above my EX's chest lol. I know its hard


----------



## Audi

Nah it's pretty easy.

But, that was a joke, so you know. I know it gets lost in text, just a joke though. =P


----------



## Tirabytes

I like your table s1rrah.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


I like your table s1rrah.


I dig the Big Flat Table(tm) approach ...

Lots of space for notepads, peripherals, dungeon master screens, etc.


----------



## Tirabytes

Yeah it's awesome, the bigger the better \\m/


----------



## Mootsfox

Spooked, tiny beds are always better with someone cute.

Love your setup, but you need more screen.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Spooked, tiny beds are always better with someone cute.

Love your setup, but you need more screen.


I know. after I upgrade to a C2D I am going to get at least a 24"


----------



## biatchi

loving the blokey setup spooked









Does it not get a bit tense at yours with you bringing the new gf round while still living with the ex?


----------



## johndapunk

Room:
















Computer:


----------



## blairellis

I've posted here before, but I updated my workstation with a few things. New input devices and the shelf I made back in Highschool that my computer now sits on.


----------



## blade007

nice..

is that a 226bw? if so what panel version do u hav


----------



## l3ebs

it looks like the 19"..


----------



## aaronman

Yeah so my room is overall... messy








and the flash screws up the lighting of the case


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronman*


Yeah so my room is overall... messy








and the flash screws up the lighting of the case










Your sub is backwards.


----------



## Tirabytes

Great way to annoy the person next to that wall lol.


----------



## l3ebs

dnt think thats gona do much help lol


----------



## Ecibad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
My Room, No 4x LCD Screens or HDTVs but its still all good







lol


































Sory, its that an Argentinian flag?


----------



## eureka

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...entina.svg.png

looks like it is


----------



## johndapunk

I used to have my sub under my table... but it had no cover, so i kept on accidentally kicking the speaker.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecibad* 
Sory, its that an Argentinian flag?

Si


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Your sub is backwards.

Since it's a bandpass and doesn't have an exposed driver, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## blairellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
nice..

is that a 226bw? if so what panel version do u hav

l3ebs is right. Its the 19". 906BW is the model. I'd like to add another one at some point for a nice dual screen setup


----------



## bobcool

woot cleaned my desk in prep for new mobo


----------



## bluedevil

here is my little section....


----------



## l3ebs

ohhh is that the 24"??


----------



## Tofu_Boi

sorry, double post


----------



## Tofu_Boi

Taken with my cellphone so the quality isn't great.


Yeah, I labeled everything because I was bored


----------



## Audi

One day I'm going to do this. When I clean my room... u__u;


----------



## Steve-0

This thread reminds me of MTV Cribs.


----------



## l3ebs

lol is that a good or bad thing???


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


ohhh is that the 24"??


naw its the Dell E207WFP.....me likey...


----------



## l3ebs

lol sweet.. sounds good!


----------



## l3ebs

lol sweet.. sounds good!


----------



## phantomgrave

LMAO, 2 hour late double post?


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


LMAO, 2 hour late double post?










***** tru wat the hell happened?


----------



## l3ebs

dno


----------



## chailvr

It was the ghost of OCN..


----------



## l3ebs

spooky


----------



## l3ebs

nemore updateS on rooms?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's mine


----------



## blade007

whoa, how much did that alienware cost u


----------



## kennymester

Here's what I call my dungeon!









Folding Farm - AMD XP 2.03Ghz, Intel P4 2.0Ghz, Mobile AMD Sempron 1.59Ghz, and Cyber's Crunch Intel 805 3.22Ghz. Also you can notice the reflection of a giant cutout of Homer in the Laptop LCD.










Love my L desk because the whole right side is one giant armrest.










View of my 250mm Fan, some Jolly Ranchers, and my Xbox 360 LCD.










Rocking with 5.1 and my NW-HD1 (thing that looks like silver horizontal Ipod)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennymester*


View of my 250mm Fan, some Jolly Ranchers, and my Xbox 360 LCD.










ZOMG







I haven't had jolly ranchers in years(they stopped selling them here*cries*) they rock.

Big armrest does look comfy


----------



## kennymester

Need to get a new mouse pad though mine is a little dirty. The desk was a PITA to put together though, took about 3 days for about 5 hours each day.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@ blade007: It was about 2.1k. I'm very very happy with it. IMO worth every penny.

@kennymester: Your setup looks great man! 15 hours of labor was not wasted that's for sure. Even if it dwarfs my 2 hour assembly of my $100 desk. Lol


----------



## wigseryc

Here's my temporary workspace here in Wales, while i visit over summer break.



















GREEN


----------



## biatchi

Were you drunk when you took the pics lol


----------



## _Marciano_

^^ LoL was going to say that


----------



## rx7i2

Yeah, I really want to know too, why did you take those pictures sideways like that lol


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7i2* 
Yeah, I really want to know too, why did you take those pictures sideways like that lol

Or at least not fired up irfanview or such and save them the right way round


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## rx7i2

That's a pretty sweet ghetto cooling setup you got there, nice N64 too lol. Oh, and I'll take that Gemini II, thanks


----------



## Mootsfox

Get your own!








Only $15

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103026


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Lol Moots. I saw your setup and I was like dang...that's pretty clean, then I scrolled to the right.


----------



## Tirabytes

Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


----------



## Mootsfox

"L" desk + G15 + G5/G7 + 22" LCD = Win.

Nice setup


----------



## Tirabytes

Thank you sir


----------



## rx7i2

Yeah really nice setup you got there, and I agree, "L" shaped desks are for me, a LOT better to play with on FPS's than normal desks..Those headshots just keep coming easily


----------



## blade007

i dont like L-shaped desks, your too close to the monitor


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
i dont like L-shaped desks, your too close to the monitor









Hows he too close?


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Hows he too close?

huh? look at it again, the monitor is right there in fornt of u when sitting in a l shaped desk


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
huh? look at it again, the monitor is right there in fornt of u when sitting in a l shaped desk

Isn't your monitor supposed to be right in front of you...?


----------



## rx7i2

I moved some things around


----------



## SZayat

wow ....big air cooling fan


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 

Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05

bro ur setup is awesome. so sexy lol n man i luv the wooden walls. so pimpin ^_^


----------



## Tirabytes

The monitor is not that close, I can just move away the chair if I have to and extend my both my arms, goood stretch after a headshot. I think the distance between me and my monitor is perfect, but that's my opinion. But thank you guys.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiratesRule* 
Isn't your monitor supposed to be right in front of you...?

















;u know what i mean


----------



## Flack88

Simple but tidy


----------



## rx7i2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
wow ....big air cooling fan

Haha, that fan is crucial to me during the summer, otherwise I'd be dead from a heatstroke or something lol


----------



## wigseryc

Haha no in an attic coversion or anything are you? Where it gets so intensely hot you want to go and jump in the fridge..?


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 







;u know what i mean









Not really...


----------



## Ross1308

I will post some pictures of my rig soon


----------



## DorsalFin89

This is my desk and PC not much junk (Yet).








Here is the other part of the room 32 in CRT and PS2 FTW!


----------



## lattyware

http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/

Updated with my newest stuff. Note no shots without flash, there are cathodes there, and yes, I am aware my cable management is seriously bad.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/

Updated with my newest stuff. Note no shots without flash, there are cathodes there, and yes, I am aware my cable management is seriously bad.

damn :S


----------



## Mootsfox

How many computers can you find in this picture?


----------



## coltsrock

7 or 8 including consoles


----------



## DorsalFin89

New pic with audio set up lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
7 or 8 including consoles

4







Desktop, laptop, intel rig (testing atm) and another laptop in the bag by the stereo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorsalFin89* 
New pic with audio set up lol.









Nice. Is that the 22" Acer?


----------



## -Inferno

Sadly I have not done anything with the Nvidia Case...my brother is deciding
if he is going to build a pc n i told him he can use that case.


















and yes...i know the wallpaper is dumb....but I don't really care


----------



## DorsalFin89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
4







Desktop, laptop, intel rig (testing atm) and another laptop in the bag by the stereo.

Nice. Is that the 22" Acer?

Nope it is the 19inch which i got for $177 canadian


----------



## l V l

God I love those speakers!


----------



## Chapstick

Pretty messy.


----------



## Chosen

That plant is D-E-A-D


----------



## Chapstick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
That plant is D-E-A-D

LOL, I know. I don't know why it's still there.


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ClaytonCallihan* 
*PICS*

God I love those speakers!

Where'd you get that desk?


----------



## DanNEBTD

But put a Mozart TX instead of the Aurora. . and make the desk alot messier.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Sorry for the DP . . . Damned back button to edit :-/


----------



## gonX

Here's mine... it's usually much more messy.

Also the LCD is temporary while I'm ripping the house's CD collection

*EDIT*

Oops forgot my pic


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Here's mine... it's usually much more messy.

Also the LCD is temporary while I'm ripping the house's CD collection

*EDIT*

Oops forgot my pic



Cell phone pic?

At least we agree on one thing... we have the same pad.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


damn :S


Good damn or bad damn?

Anyway, I'll actually put a few pics in, otherwise people take less notice









The center is a Dell 2407WFP (24") flanked by 2 19"ers.







The rest here:
http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/


----------



## Mootsfox

I got four packages from Newegg today:


----------



## pnuttz

^^nice room, mine is like that too, lol. Except i got them stack up on one side of the room


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Good damn or bad damn?

Anyway, I'll actually put a few pics in, otherwise people take less notice









The center is a Dell 2407WFP (24") flanked by 2 19"ers.







The rest here:
http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/


WoW i think you need to really organize your wiring lol


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I got four packages from Newegg today:


let me guess, 4 x generic RAM packages


----------



## chailvr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


WoW i think you need to really organize your wiring lol










lol have you ever tried organizing wiring with an (assumed) 5.1 speaker setup, 3 monitors and a computer? Not too easy =), cant do much


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


let me guess, 4 x generic RAM packages










I ordered four things and they all came in separate packages. Got a KillaWatt, MSI S939 Motherboard, HR-05 and 10 Rosewill 80mm fans.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chailvr*


lol have you ever tried organizing wiring with an (assumed) 5.1 speaker setup, 3 monitors and a computer? Not too easy =), cant do much


Slade could do it


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


10 Rosewill 80mm fans.


But WHY?


----------



## ThePope




----------



## Skullzaflare

pitiful


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*







































I dont know how old those are but you can make the side widescreen again


----------



## l Casualty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*







































wow...lol that is almost my setup







if thats the 22" monitor. The only difference is i went back to the MX518 and a generic keyboard. I have the same speakers too


----------



## ail45

oh **** pope u play bf2142? get on, so i can own u lol jp been a couple months since last played. i miss it though, prob play again soon if i could put down Rainbow Six Vegas


----------



## Chris627

Your guys setups pwn mine.


----------



## Unl33t

Well here's mine.

No LCD's for me unfortunately. Should have 2, 19" 940B-BL5's by the start of next year though











Case will be getting modded within the next few weeks, then it will all look good


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


Well here's mine.

No LCD's for me unfortunately. Should have 2, 19" 940B-BL5's by the start of next year though












Case will be getting modded within the next few weeks, then it will all look good











how do you get the taskbar to go across the two screens?


----------



## TuxeyM

I would say you ALL GOT PWNED!!!!!


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


how do you get the taskbar to go across the two screens?



When I select the Display mode, I select Horizontal Span. It then sets the resolution to 2560x1024... basically fooling the computer into thinking that it has 1 large screen instead of 2 smaller ones.

@TuxeyM: I do not like it......

seriously.... i dont... too cramped for my liking. I do, however, like the screens and the case... you just need a bigger area IMO.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TuxeyM*


I would say you ALL GOT PWNED!!!!!



























Ehh . .no desk space + 2.1 speakers. . . Ive been pwned better


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TuxeyM*


I would say you ALL GOT PWNED!!!!!



























And why is the computer in front of the closet door? Afraid of monsters?


----------



## TuxeyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unl33t*


When I select the Display mode, I select Horizontal Span. It then sets the resolution to 2560x1024... basically fooling the computer into thinking that it has 1 large screen instead of 2 smaller ones.

@TuxeyM: I do not like it......

seriously.... i dont... too cramped for my liking. I do, however, like the screens and the case... you just need a bigger area IMO.


Lol, trust me. I think it is cramped too.

I was mostly referring to the screens.

I just haven't found the right desk yet.


----------



## TuxeyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


And why is the computer in front of the closet door? Afraid of monsters?


I'm 16. Not too worried about monsters, but it is actually the AC/ Storage room.

It is quite cool in there, and that is why I have my comp right by it.

What is a 16 yr old supposed to do LOL?


----------



## Special_K

Tuxey, sorry but you got pwned...twice.
reposting a pic of my setup.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TuxeyM*


I'm 16. Not too worried about monsters, but it is actually the AC/ Storage room.

It is quite cool in there, and that is why I have my comp right by it.

What is a 16 yr old supposed to do LOL?


Ah, that makes much more sense


----------



## Unl33t

lol, yea i must say that setup PWNE'S!

I mean c'mon! you got a damn fridge in there!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
lol, yea i must say that setup PWNE'S!

I mean c'mon! you got a damn fridge in there!









And a microwave. I fail to see speakers though







Thats not good.


----------



## TuxeyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Tuxey, sorry but you got pwned...twice.
reposting a pic of my setup.









I would say that your setup does indeed beat mine.

I am officially impressed.


----------



## Special_K

There is a sub behind the box fan, the left speaker if you look to the right of the number 3 on the microwave and the right speaker, you can see the foot below the right monitor. The center is behind the monitors and the rear's you cant see, well, you know why.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TuxeyM* 
I'm 16. Not too worried about monsters, but it is actually the AC/ Storage room.

It is quite cool in there, and that is why I have my comp right by it.

What is a 16 yr old supposed to do LOL?

Oi Bro. Cut the crap. Nice setup but dont act so ****y. It aint that amazing. I think my ****s all over yours. Also Special K's does too.

Heres mine again just to get it into your head your setup has been pwned twice now.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Oi Bro. Cut the crap. Nice setup but dont act so ****y. It aint that amazing. I think my ****s all over yours. Also Special K's does too.

Heres mine again just to get it into your head your setup has been pwned twice now.









mr richie rich over here, nice set up









off topic:

ahahaaha, i read ure helpdesk support thing in ure sig, did that really happen??


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
lol have you ever tried organizing wiring with an (assumed) 5.1 speaker setup, 3 monitors and a computer? Not too easy =), cant do much

QFT. The wires are everywhere. I also have a 360, a load of hubs, WAPs, Cat5s and other stuff too. Not to mention I'd rather spend time using it that arranging the wires.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 







mr richie rich over here, nice set up









off topic:

ahahaaha, i read ure helpdesk support thing in ure sig, did that really happen??

Lol cheers mate.. na it never happened.. just a thing i picked up on the net and found it worth putting in the sig


----------



## l Casualty

Quote:

I would say you ALL GOT PWNED!!!!!
I have to say a bit stuck up really. They are nice displays but get a larger desk.


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l Casualty* 
wow...lol that is almost my setup







if thats the 22" monitor. The only difference is i went back to the MX518 and a generic keyboard. I have the same speakers too









Yup its a 22"







. *cough* my bf2142 mouse pwns your mouse *cough*


----------



## ail45

yo pope u got xfire? i gotta pwn u at bf2142 sometime =P


----------



## l3ebs

is 2142 ne good?


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


is 2142 ne good?


That's what I want to know too..


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


is 2142 ne good?


if you like massive multi player fps w/o the crazy amount of cheating in css. yes the game is awesome. and in the titan maps, there could be a total of 64 players at the same time capturing missile silos, trying to break down the shield of a huge battleship in the sky called the titan, then when the shield is down u either have to try to continue capturing the silos till it gets destroyed or do it the faster but harder/funner way which is to try to get in the titan and destroy the 4 consoles that lock the door to the ships core and then destroy that, but if you play against at least decent people that arent stupid your usually against 25 people of the other team tryin to get in there. and thats IF you can even land your ships on the titan w/o them shooting you down w/ the turrets. great fun. then theres also the original bf2 type of maps that you capture outposts till the enemy has no more or loses all there points. so yea the games good.


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
if you like massive multi player fps w/o the crazy amount of cheating in css. yes the game is awesome. and in the titan maps, there could be a total of 64 players at the same time capturing missile silos, trying to break down the shield of a huge battleship in the sky called the titan, then when the shield is down u either have to try to continue capturing the silos till it gets destroyed or do it the faster but harder/funner way which is to try to get in the titan and destroy the 4 consoles that lock the door to the ships core and then destroy that, but if you play against at least decent people that arent stupid your usually against 25 people of the other team tryin to get in there. and thats IF you can even land your ships on the titan w/o them shooting you down w/ the turrets. great fun. then theres also the original bf2 type of maps that you capture outposts till the enemy has no more or loses all there points. so yea the games good.

The only MMOFPS so far has been Planetside. BF and CSS are NOT mmo.


----------



## ail45

anything that has more than like 8 people playing online is considered mmo. just your prob used to mmorpg's where there are millions playing at same time.

edit: also the reason i feel that way is cuz even then mmorpg's there are a lot of people but your never w/ more than 25 people in the same area, unless your in the main town. in bf2142 this is 64 people in the same area shooting each other. more mmo like that imo, mmo 4 me means how many people you can play with in the same area at the same time, not ima go party w/ 5 people max and when i do go somewhere w/ a lot of people like a town i get lag like crazy cuz theres so many people and sucks. also those millions in mmo's are split between abunch of servers so your not even as many as that.


----------



## d3mig0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
anything that has more than like 8 people playing online is considered mmo. just your prob used to mmorpg's where there are millions playing at same time.

edit: also the reason i feel that way is cuz even then mmorpg's there are a lot of people but your never w/ more than 25 people in the same area, unless your in the main town. in bf2142 this is 64 people in the same area shooting each other. more mmo like that imo, mmo 4 me means how many people you can play with in the same area at the same time, not ima go party w/ 5 people max and when i do go somewhere w/ a lot of people like a town i get lag like crazy cuz theres so many people and sucks. also those millions in mmo's are split between abunch of servers so your not even as many as that.


Quote:

MMORPGs are distinguished from single-player or small multi-player RPGs by the number of players, *and by the game's persistent world, usually hosted by the game's publisher, which continues to exist and evolve while the player is away from the game*
From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMORPG

People really tend to overlook the bolded part. A lot.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3mig0d* 
From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMORPG

People really tend to overlook the bolded part. A lot.

your posting a quote from wiki. not valid info.







thank you

edit: also MMO stands for Massive Mutiplayer Online, meaning more than just a few people can play together online, not hey look the game got updated while i was away. and also it doesnt have to be hosted by the games publisher, i play Ragnarok online, and its hosted by servers which are NOT the publishers and that game IS a well known MMORPG. also "which continues to exist and evolve while the player is away from the game" is basiclly saying the game got updated. wow, so what? just cuz a game gets updated doesnt prove that its an mmo, its just had glitches to be fixed. plus single player games get updated. sry but that *bolded part* made no sense

edit #2: oh yea b4 u reply, who gives a ****. they wanted to know if the game was good, answered the question and gave my opinion. thats it and back to topic.


----------



## l3ebs

cheers man.. i have a copy lying around... il install it later on


----------



## _Marciano_

Got only two pics atm but im moving my bedroom soon so ill update


----------



## noxious89123

Nice chair!


----------



## _Marciano_

Thanks







Got it of ebay btw


----------



## blade007

it looks like it came from a car, its nice though, too bad theres no side bars


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
it looks like it came from a car, its nice though, too bad theres no side bars

I do believe you mean "arms", and arms on a chair are a pita is you have a small room like me.

I have a stool though, so nothing to lean against. My posture SUCKS, lol.


----------



## l3ebs

that chair is sweet as!!!


----------



## ail45

yea on ebay people sell cheap wanna be sparco seats for like 50 dollars, so one guy one day decided to make fit on one of the broken chairs at his house n put it online as a joke, n people loved it lol


----------



## l3ebs

lol great story haha


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


that chair is sweet as!!!



you think ?


----------



## l3ebs

yeah for sure.. why dont you?


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


yeah for sure.. why dont you?


edit... lol i ddnt notice the hint of sarcasm


----------



## _Marciano_

lol ^^ i like ur telly very much







its more than 30" isnt it ?


----------



## l3ebs

my tv? Oh thanks its a 32" Panasonic Viera LCD


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marciano_*


lol ^^ i like ur telly very much







its more than 30" isnt it ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


my tv? Oh thanks its a 32" Panasonic Viera LCD


lol. telly as in *tele*vision, guess it must be a English/Brit thing


----------



## l3ebs

lol na i knew what you meant by telly. i used to live in the uk. i was unsure if you were meaning my telly or someone elses


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## l3ebs

nice! i like the L shape desk.

Why is there an empty section at the bottom of your armor? Airflow?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


nice! i like the L shape desk.

Why is there an empty section at the bottom of your armor? Airflow?


Exhaust for my Tidewater


----------



## l3ebs

I see


----------



## xenophobe

My little area:


----------



## Mootsfox

Love the vertical screen.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Love the vertical screen.


agreed


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


my tv? Oh thanks its a 32" Panasonic Viera LCD


yeah telly = tv ,television , shame mines only 27


----------



## l3ebs

lol o well there is always time to upgrade haha! I wana get one of those 50" bravias. There amazing


----------



## Dezixn

I love the desk mootsfox. That thing is ginormouse .

But what's with the crappy $2 power strip lol?


----------



## serialtoon

Heres my setup. I just moved things around so its a bit messy.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serialtoon* 
Heres my setup. I just moved things around so its a bit messy.

















lmao i have exactly both those speakers, the surround sound, and the comp speakers lol and nice tv btw


----------



## serialtoon

Thanks. Yea im happy with the Z5500 and the X-230. Also, the HDTV was FREE! Talk about perks of having a girlfriend with a mother that works for Hitachi.


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serialtoon*


Thanks. Yea im happy with the Z5500 and the X-230. Also, the HDTV was FREE! Talk about perks of having a girlfriend with a mother that works for Hitachi.


holy ****, u have no idea how much i envy u right about now lol


----------



## mugan23

this was my old pc room pic now i moved. am working on my new one still trying to get a new desk


----------



## dasparx

Yeah, i still live @ my parents, so my room sux now xD and btw i have dualscreen 2x 19' monitors now, but too lazy to take a pic


----------



## Rick Arter

Here is my current set-up not much to look at but it works. Love my new 22-inch LCD need a better chair and desk of coarse.



Tower is now on the left on desktop for more room in my well room.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
Here is my current set-up not much to look at but it works. Love my new 22-inch LCD need a better chair and desk of coarse.



Tower is now on the left on desktop for more room in my well room.

it looks good to me just change the keyboard (unless ur in to the old clicking keyboards) but that case is real nice and ur monitor ain't bad man


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Sorry about the toeshots...lol


----------



## mugan23

do u sit on the floor when using ur pc (am the same right now until i get my desk)
nice setup i like the whole case less thing its cool but every time i do that my pc fan gets all dusty


----------



## Vargess

My mess.








Attachment 54444
Attachment 54445


----------



## l3ebs

Those are some big fans on ur rig


----------



## M!KE <V>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters


























These are great pics. 10/10. Everything looks really great.

btw, i am ordering the armor and i was wondering how is it? Is the cooling good? Have you ever had any problems with it? Are the LED lights on the fans bright?


----------



## M!KE <V>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 


This is awesome!!! You have a mounted monitor which i haven't seen much of. Very nice setup clean and perfect. 10/10.


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M!KE <V>* 
These are great pics. 10/10. Everything looks really great.

btw, i am ordering the armor and i was wondering how is it? Is the cooling good? Have you ever had any problems with it? Are the LED lights on the fans bright?

I had that desk, but the glass kept coming up so i had to throw it away, POS it was a PITA to build also.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M!KE <V>*


These are great pics. 10/10. Everything looks really great.

btw, i am ordering the armor and i was wondering how is it? Is the cooling good? Have you ever had any problems with it? Are the LED lights on the fans bright?


Hey,

In my opinion the armor is the best you can get. great airflow plus it has such an awesome side window. there is only one stock led fan that comes with it... its prity good... no problems what soever


----------



## IowaState15

Oh in a few hours when the person who has the camera in my house wakes up I'll take a pic of my setup!


----------



## l3ebs

k sweet az


----------



## aznDANNYazn

first off ima college student so cant always keep my room clean








Lexmark Printer, HP w2207, Logitech Keyboard & Mouse, Dell E1505 Laptop, 42inch Plasma, Logitech 2.1, HD receiver and DVD player...PS3, 360 Elite and Ps2 stay on the big screen...but ill barrow them one day for a quick photoshoot


----------



## l3ebs

i love ur setup so much... maybe a bigger desk or is it big enough for you?


----------



## aznDANNYazn

i am currently going to a local community college for now since im living at home still...but this way i can save up money and what not...but i plan on gettin a bigger desk...and it matchin my TV stand (black gloss with tinted glass)...give it a more modern expensive look i guess lol...but thanks alot man!


----------



## Vargess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Those are some big fans on ur rig


Yep







250mm fans, which are nice and quiet! I have yet to see anyone on any forums, who has this case.. yet. I just purchased some materials for modding that side panel today. Hopefully it turns out well~!
Will have pictures and notes to share


----------



## l3ebs

wish you the best of luck!


----------



## WAYNE?!

neat.


----------



## aznDANNYazn

im glad i found this thread before i saw the "show off my rig" thread, becuase the P182 case is pretty plain but classy...working on getting a surround sound system for my TV, so than i can move the Logitech Z-2300 2.1s back to my desktop...those things reall kick


----------



## IowaState15

W00t! got some pics of my messy room!

I don't care though!


















































Mouse Aquarium FTW!


----------



## blade007

someone likes dr. pepper








; nice poster hehe (the one right on top of your bed)


----------



## IowaState15

Thanks







I forget where I got it! They had some other good ones too!


----------



## Tirabytes

Oi, whats that in your cup? :S


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 
Oi, whats that in your cup? :S

Thats what i was thinking but daren't ask lol


----------



## Sum0n3

Her is my screen







. Desk pics to come after it's cleaned.










Another shot(I really need to set up my cam better)


----------



## Rick Arter

*Here is an updated pic taken few days ago of my new desk for the PC. It was only like 34 dollars on sale. I like the quality its not shaky at all. Gonna mod the back look how far the tower sits forward. I want to cut out the back for that reason and to get better exhaust out the back.*


----------



## Boris4ka




----------



## IowaState15

Its just Dr.Pepper and Ice gosh LOL!


----------



## wigseryc

Get the moggy in there too eh? LOLCATMACRO!

And then i was right about to quote thingy about the fishtank on top of the desk, when in the quote box i saw "Mouse aquarium FTW". So, there goes any need to do that.

Does ice in America always look like chopped up fingers when it's put in Dr. pepper??

Good work team.


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Get the moggy in there too eh? LOLCATMACRO!

And then i was right about to quote thingy about the fishtank on top of the desk, when in the quote box i saw "Mouse aquarium FTW". So, there goes any need to do that.

Does ice in America always look like chopped up fingers when it's put in Dr. pepper??

Good work team.

Its what came out of the fridge ice maker thingy.

I'll get pics of my Mice when Photobucket gets back up!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sum0n3*


Her is my screen







. Desk pics to come after it's cleaned.










Another shot(I really need to set up my cam better)










nice screenage


----------



## bmcquist

the rest of the room includes a pearl prestige drum set, ping pong table, and 61" Sony HDTV


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sum0n3*


Her is my screen







. Desk pics to come after it's cleaned.










Another shot(I really need to set up my cam better)


Projector? Pretty friggin nice!!! 100"?


----------



## Burn

I won't post my setup...I might scare all the little kids out of the forums if I do..

Although, if I were to do so, I'd post it with my 80-pound black Labrador on my desk, since all y'all love your cats sooo much.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
I won't post my setup...I might scare all the little kids out of the forums if I do..

Although, if I were to do so, I'd post it with my 80-pound black Labrador on my desk, since all y'all love your cats sooo much.

Lol just post it anyway


----------



## Sum0n3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavier1421* 
Projector? Pretty friggin nice!!! 100"?

Yes it's a Mitsubishi HD1000U. It's only about 90" right now.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


I won't post my setup...I might scare all the little kids out of the forums if I do..

Although, if I were to do so, I'd post it with my 80-pound black Labrador on my desk, since all y'all love your cats sooo much.


HAHA. Pwn those cats.

Lets see the setup Burn.


----------



## IowaState15

These are about a year old and these were when they just got their hair fully grown in. 2 weeks! Cookie Dough is the Brown and White one and Oreo is the Black and White one.

Cookie Dough may be put to sleep soon because she has a tumor about the size of a dime! Thats HUGE!


----------



## Chris627

I used to raise rats, they're such loving animals, if only people could see that. Sorry to hear about cookie dough, I've been through that a couple times with my rats.


----------



## l3ebs

i thought they were hampsters lol.... u can see tails tho which i dont recall seeing on a hampster


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


i thought they were hampsters lol.... u can see tails tho which i dont recall seeing on a hampster


Hamsters are not as cool as mice!


----------



## l3ebs

hell yeah they are... hampsters rule


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


hell yeah they are... hampsters rule


Oh yea!

We'll see









http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...ters-mice.html


----------



## Quid

Hampsters FTW! lol but yeah there are some really nice setups lately in here. Ppsshhh can`t wait to get mine up.


----------



## l3ebs

thanks quid, and to back up my statement

I only remeber there being a song called the Hampster dance!!!!

No mice dance buddy!

lol


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burnstudios* 
Heres a few.






















































I could only dream....

Beautiful setup you have.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
thanks quid, and to back up my statement

I only remeber there being a song called the Hampster dance!!!!

No mice dance buddy!

lol

Modest MOUSE!


----------



## lecastor

haha. the desk is messy cause its in my dads office and my dad uses my desktop pc to do his studying, and the bidding and such for his contracting business.

he had a computer of his own but he likes mine better cause its faster and he can play games when hes done working. (his favorite game is FEAR. and hes almost 60... who knew old people like that gamed!







) haha. i have to kick him off sometimes


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters



























Nice Samsung makes a gorgeous model. I have the 2232BW which is the same guts as yours with a different frame on it. Are you using the Magic Color program to bring out the colors full blast? I never got to see the TH-37PX60U hooked up to a proper source besides coax and a demo, how does it look?


----------



## l3ebs

Hey, yeah its a prity kool monitor, i only got the C panel not the S which is a shame. I am very pleased with it though.

cheers


----------



## DarkRogue

Yeah unfortunately that is totally random with your particular model number of having three manufacturer sources. You could always trade and try random again but ....


----------



## Tirabytes

But can't you use MagicColor with C panels? I have C panel too..


----------



## l3ebs

mm yeah i dnt think u can


----------



## Tirabytes

S1rrah just PMed me and he said it should work, but I don't know if my GPU is compatible.. it's not in their site..









BTW, wherebouts in NZ you from?


----------



## antesignani




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


mm yeah i dnt think u can


Ive just noticed in one your PC Room pics you have the same router as me







and also the ps2 slim with the blue light


----------



## l3ebs

lol haha were very alike!!


----------



## chailvr

I'll just post the closest pic of my setup I have thats in my WC thread. More pics to come though =P, especially when I get my HTPC all set up with a new table.


----------



## IowaState15

Might be getting a new desk today! And I got a New Bed adding about 12 square feet in my room w00t! Will post pics if I get the Desk.


----------



## l3ebs

did u get the desk?


----------



## Mikeb353

Kinda blurry, will take on more later on


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
did u get the desk?

Hell Yea I did!

I absolutely love it! Got it around 9pm last night and finished setting it up at 1am! That was the only bad thing.

*BEFORE*

























*AFTER*


----------



## wigseryc

MUCH better.

I can't stand having a small workspace. I'm stuck with one now, but when I go back to uni i'll have plenty.

Where's the rodent enclosure??


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IowaState15* 

*AFTER*

























Very nice indeed


----------



## HauntSheep

Quote:

I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.
I think its a title we can share ;-)


----------



## l3ebs

sweet as. nice upgrade


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


MUCH better.

I can't stand having a small workspace. I'm stuck with one now, but when I go back to uni i'll have plenty.

Where's the rodent enclosure??


Thanks I agree its so much better!

The mouse aquarium is gone because the mice died really suddenly! So the enclosure is in my closet.


----------



## l3ebs

sad.. Did oreo die aswell?


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
sad.. Did oreo die aswell?

Yes she died as well









I might be getting some mice this weekend not sure....

I dont even know where I'll put it on my desk LOL!


----------



## eureka

my new case.. :3


----------



## SZayat

@ eureka

nice nice


----------



## Tirabytes

OH an OTAKU


----------



## Retrospekt

I can't believe it's clean!


----------



## da9pwnsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











my new case.. :3


i am really scared for your case at the edge of a glass desk..... how long has it been like that?


----------



## da9pwnsu

Ok heres mine:


----------



## Mootsfox

Last shot before going off to a dorm with half the room







Where will my computers go!?


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu*


i am really scared for your case at the edge of a glass desk..... how long has it been like that?


about.. 3 days? lol

its fine dont worry, had my old case there even longer. strong desk.


----------



## ikehack

Wow, seeing all this makes me want to clean my desk up. The top of my desk is a HUGE mess, and below my desk is a fire waiting to happen. Going to clean it and post it


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu*


Ok heres mine: 










DOn't mean to quote a picture, because i dislike seeing the same desks twice (especially ones that are way better than mine...) BUT.. What is that above your optical drives? Is it a cup holder? If so, I WANT.


----------



## ikehack

Sorry for the size, but everyone on here generally has large monitors. Humm motherboard box, tuniq box, IBM Model M (hell yeah) widescreen for Windows, other for Linux, oh bioshock lol.


----------



## blade007

mobos on the wall







, thats a first


----------



## ikehack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
mobos on the wall







, thats a first

Haha, yep.


----------



## Chris627

I like it! Very very nice setup, Ike, you have much to be proud of.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu* 
Ok heres mine:









Nice setup, BAWLS FTW!


----------



## phantomgrave

Here's my new setup in the dorm. I have pretty much everything I need here.








Full Setup:









Computer:









360 Setup:


----------



## Mootsfox

You need a mini fridge and a microwave next to the dresser with the TV on it. Then you'll never need to leave


----------



## Temos

@ l3ebs: Your console gaming setup has me jealous







Still nice though.


----------



## l3ebs

lol cheers mate... its different to what it looks like on the first page.... there is an updated post of my setup


----------



## DorsalFin89

Updated pic:
Yes those speakers are from the last century so what? lol


----------



## wigseryc

I had those exact speakers on my old rig, they served me well during my first year of uni, pissed my halls mates off no end.


----------



## l3ebs

Just a little update OCN:

























Enjoy!

I cant believe the interest People have had in the thread. Truely amazing. Thanks guys. Keep it up OCN!


----------



## lavieinjuste

Here you go. Just got the flat panel yesterday...


----------



## JamsD

My desktop


----------



## wire

Just got my computer back up in my room. Painted my room last weekend and got need bedding for the bed. So heres my setup/room.


----------



## Sozin

That's quite the sexy chair wire...I've got the same one.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


That's quite the sexy chair wire...I've got the same one.


Probably 50% of users on this website have that chair. CompUsa had them for like 35 bucks!


----------



## wire

The seat cushion wore out so I have one of those kitchen chair pads on it. <--- Ghetto padding yo.


----------



## BeOtCh

ive moved since...now have tv mounted on wall


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


The seat cushion wore out so I have one of those kitchen chair pads on it. <--- Ghetto padding yo.


Haha, yeah my cushion wore out some time ago. Have yet to do anything about it though...so lazy.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


The seat cushion wore out so I have one of those kitchen chair pads on it. <--- Ghetto padding yo.


Lmao, mine too. My mom bought me a hard cushion type of pillow at Kohl's.


----------



## gtpuser

Wow, most of the setups on here are all half-assed, no cable management or cleanliness at all! Just thrown together with no regards to aesthetics!


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtpuser* 
Wow, most of the setups on here are all half-assed, no cable management or cleanliness at all! Just thrown together with no regards to aesthetics!

Well, not everyone is perfect like you, your 1337ness.....


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtpuser*


Wow, most of the setups on here are all half-assed, no cable management or cleanliness at all! Just thrown together with no regards to aesthetics!


Well... who's gonna see it?!?!?! No one! And personally I like sorta messy desks because it has an identity









When Im organized I don't know where anything is but when Im not organized I know where everything is!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IowaState15* 
Well... who's gonna see it?!?!?! No one! And personally I like sorta messy desks because it has an identity









When Im organized I don't know where anything is but when Im not organized I know where everything is!

Exactly







if i tidy and put something 'in a safe place' for later i never remember where i put it


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtpuser* 
Wow, most of the setups on here are all half-assed, no cable management or cleanliness at all! Just thrown together with no regards to aesthetics!

Whats wrong with my setup?


----------



## l3ebs

GTPUSER.... Does it really look like we care what you think? Just cause we dont spend our spare time putting wires away... jeez what a A$$


----------



## chailvr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
GTPUSER.... Does it really look like we care what you think? Just cause we dont spend our spare time putting wires away... jeez what a A$$

As long as it runs and temps are fine I don't care what my cables look like =)


----------



## l3ebs

Mmm... People like GTPUSER piss me off... So up there own A$$ and complaining about other people..


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Mmm... People like GTPUSER piss me off... So up there own A$$ and complaining about other people..

Go through all his old posts, all the same


----------



## noxious89123

/me looks for the Rep- button


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
/me looks for the Rep- button

roflmao. they need one of those. they would probably get abused though.


----------



## MadBan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste*


Well, not everyone is perfect like you, your 1337ness.....










What's wrong with mine???


----------



## l3ebs

Nice Setup.. ITs gotta be a pain to put Cd's in that thing though lol


----------



## l Casualty

Still sporting the bunny ear for your TV reception i see there Wire lol nice.

Heres mine. Just got the new desk two days ago so im still working on where to put everything and the rest of the room is a mess. Sorry for the image quality the camera i used sucks, time for a new one


























The case was supposed to be a temp, but its become permanent for now


----------



## l3ebs

Nice... is that a 22" and a 19"?????


----------



## l Casualty

yepp 22"Gateway 19" westinghouse(the 19" was only $150 at work)


----------



## l3ebs

Nice Bro... Hows the Gateway.. I have the 22 sammy and just wondering what your opinon was


----------



## l Casualty

the gateway is great. It has really nice color to it.


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's my setup. Got rid of the desktop and got me a notebook







Its wirelessly connected so i can just grab and go


----------



## DorsalFin89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


Here's my setup. Got rid of the desktop and got me a notebook







Its wirelessly connected so i can just grab and go


















Clean setup man I got a Acer AL1715 LCD today for free! I'll post a pic or too tommorrow.


----------



## ErmaC




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*


Here's my setup. Got rid of the desktop and got me a notebook







Its wirelessly connected so i can just grab and go












World's best 22" right there. I love mine so much


----------



## ail45

well got my new mouse n keyboard a few weeks ago, n forgot 2 take some pics. well here we go. w/ n w/o flash.







btw the desk is NEVER this clean, decided to clean up b4 i take a couple pics. if not you would see papers/change/cans/keys/dirty glass and more. lol


----------



## Droopz




----------



## dskina

Nice Gundam


----------



## Droopz

Double post


----------



## Droopz

One of many







PG Gundams > *



Plus building 2 more right now.


----------



## zalmancooled

Some of those setups are sweet.

Heres Mine:


----------



## Droopz

Your thumbnails arent links mate.


----------



## ail45

yea gundams r awesome, havnt watched any anime in a while though =/


----------



## kromex




----------



## DarkRogue

Gorgeous desk and displays. Looks like you have a hole burning in your pocket from the hardware and displays, the massage chair, and the monster power center box with the home theater in the background







Always great to have the passion and the backing for it







Excellent photography!


----------



## l3ebs

I second that. Absolutely stunning. And your camera is beautiful to take such amazing pics.


----------



## Mootsfox

Wow, wonderful pictures kromex, +1


----------



## The_Jester

Kromex, will you adopt me?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRogue*


Gorgeous desk and displays. Looks like you have a hole burning in your pocket from the hardware and displays, the massage chair, and the monster power center box with the home theater in the background







Always great to have the passion and the backing for it







Excellent photography!










Don't think that he has a hole burning in his pocket. Looking at the pictures, his looks to be well off, judging from the parts of his house you can see.

Must say that your camera must be very pricey to take that good of pictures.

Also way to make an impression with your first post.

Would post a picture of my "computer room", but just moved and don't have any of it, and am still putting stuff up, but would be pointless to after kromex post.


----------



## DorsalFin89

Wow Kromex that is awesome. Not sure what to do with the 17inch yet lol. Here's an update:


----------



## blade007

kromex, how the hell did u get a cosmos, they're not even out yet :O


----------



## _Marciano_

^^^ Your well behind mate







Clicky


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorsalFin89* 
Wow Kromex that is awesome. Not sure what to do with the 17inch yet lol. Here's an update:









hey u hav a sonata III, im building a quiet system rite now and looking for a case, would u recommend that case for a quite system


----------



## ZTR1760

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prestontrogden*












NO WAY I have thoes same exact speakers (only dorm here with surround sound lol) and case I got them all from ebay tho im thinking of buying a new case

and that monitor reminds me of my old one

creepy


----------



## DorsalFin89

@ Blade007 Yes I would recommend the Sonata III as a silent-pc just make sure the 120mm fan that comes with it is set on low speed and have mostly passive cooling on the rest of the components....not cpu tho lol.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorsalFin89* 
@ Blade007 Yes I would recommend the Sonata III as a silent-pc just make sure the 120mm fan that comes with it is set on low speed and have mostly passive cooling on the rest of the components....not cpu tho lol.

i think ill be goin with the NZXT Hush instead


----------



## erb

Not my full room but heres 2 of the 3 main attractions (speakers, monitor, and of course the workstation)

[URL=http:/bucket/100.jpg%5B/img]http://***isgoogle.com/bucket/100.jpg[/img[/URL]]

[B]OCN blocks W T F[/B]


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erb* 
Not my full room but heres 2 of the 3 main attractions (speakers, monitor, and of course the workstation)

[URL=http:/bucket/100.jpg%5B/img]http://***isgoogle.com/bucket/100.jpg[/img[/URL]]

[B]OCN blocks W T F[/B]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
why they block it


----------



## da9pwnsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


DOn't mean to quote a picture, because i dislike seeing the same desks twice (especially ones that are way better than mine...) BUT.. What is that above your optical drives? Is it a cup holder? If so, I WANT.


yes its a cup holder/cig lighter


----------



## erb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


why they block it


My site is : [double u][tee][eff]isgoogle.com

w t f means 'what the f***'

OCN blocks w t f

hence the ***


----------



## ModderMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erb*


My site is : [double u][tee][eff]isgoogle.com

w t f means 'what the f***'

OCN blocks w t f

hence the ***


use imageshack then


----------



## Tainok

This is my main gaming computer, I hope to update soon. I can run games like Boulderdash, Delta, Commando, and Elite at AMAZING FPS rates.

It's got an OC'd 8-bit MOS Technology 6510 microprocessor, 64kb ram, and a 16 color VIC-II oc'd by 12% on the core.


----------



## l3ebs

Bahah lol!


----------



## Kaji

Mine


----------



## l3ebs

im liiking the fridge


----------



## Kaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


im liiking the fridge


I'm liking the fridge as well


----------



## l3ebs

loll


----------



## Kaji

I just noticed I ordered the same set of speakers you have! They'll be here next week sometime.


----------



## DarkRogue

I had those in the 2.1 as shown in a previous picture but when I decided to get surround they weren't sold retail anymore so rather than paying through the nose for the better cosmetics when shipping was added to the cost, I went on my discount for the X-540 instead. It's not a bad set though







I just replaced my fried UPS today too, one from the same series that can handle more.


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu* 
yes its a cup holder/cig lighter










LINKAGE TO WHERE YOU GOT THAT!


----------



## kingsnake2

i found it its a "Thermaltake X-RAY 5.25" Bay with Cigarette Lighter and Cup Holder", they are like $20, lol, i may get 1 too


----------



## wigseryc

WOAH. I'm definately getting one.


----------



## lavieinjuste

well I don't smoke, and I keep all my drinks on my desk, so i dont think I would put that money into a cupholder to come out of the front of my computer...









pretty neat though.


----------



## Flack88

Lol thats well good, pimp my rig


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste* 
well I don't smoke, and I keep all my drinks on my desk, so i dont think I would put that money into a cupholder to come out of the front of my computer...









pretty neat though.

use it for any 12 volt acc. . . like a phone car charger. . .

IMO its a little cheesy


----------



## Gensou

All these pictures made me realize how pathetic my room is..

I'm not even going to post a picture, It's sad.


----------



## Zach.Reliford

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gensou*


All these pictures made me realize how pathetic my room is..

I'm not even going to post a picture, It's sad.


I'm in the same boat, so I'm going to post a picture for both of our sakes.


















I'll get a better pic soon. My desk is an atrocious mess, but I got my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers, a headset, and my front panel mod is finished on my case.


----------



## l3ebs

Is that a G15 w/out the LCD?


----------



## ThePope

Its a G11.


----------



## l3ebs

O yeah, I forgot about that model. Soz


----------



## Gensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zach.Reliford*


I'm in the same boat, so I'm going to post a picture for both of our sakes.


















I'll get a better pic soon. My desk is an atrocious mess, but I got my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers, a headset, and my front panel mod is finished on my case.










My room is really small. I am 15 and live with my mom in an apartment. My room is very small and my desk is tuny. I have a lamp, monitor, modem, books, CDs speakers, etc on it..crammed. But all that will change soon.


----------



## priapus

Built the desk myself in Wood Shop, got an A+.


----------



## l Casualty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*











This is my main gaming computer, I hope to update soon. I can run games like Boulderdash, Delta, Commando, and Elite at AMAZING FPS rates.

It's got an OC'd 8-bit MOS Technology 6510 microprocessor, 64kb ram, and a 16 color VIC-II oc'd by 12% on the core.


Jealous.


----------



## l3ebs

That has to be worth Quite a bit


----------



## ginnz

wow, i had one of those..... well actually a C64 with the monitor/floppy drive..... i remember the floppy was like 325.00 at the time. (Yikes)


----------



## nigel

hers mine.
i have not got any of my computer room but i have this beast.


----------



## Kasaris

Here is my computer area in my room, along with a pic of my little gaming assistant.


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
hers mine.
i have not got any of my computer room but i have this beast.









damn that screen is sexy... i want it lol


----------



## makkarin

Well, here's mine.


----------



## Mootsfox

Yay doggies


----------



## lavieinjuste

???????


----------



## Gensou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makkarin* 
Well, here's mine.


















I think we have the same exact HP Printer/ Copier/ Scanner?

Also, why do you have a stack of old RAM modules..I think they're old, might be new RAM but without Heatspreaders.


----------



## _Marciano_

^^^ I got the same printer/scanner/copier thingy aswell







its pretty good


----------



## Gensou

Yeah, I've had mine for a long time now.


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


damn that screen is sexy... i want it lol


tuff!! lol...
thanks


----------



## makkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste*











???????


Those are the machines i get from work, nice little p4 small form factor desktops from hp. i have about 8 of them total, 5 in my apartment, 2 under my desk. (1 is another state being used for inventory at a business)

The ram is ddr-2700 256 mb chips. I load a gig in each machine before shipping it off somewhere. Therefore i have a ton of it.

and yes, yay doggies!


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makkarin*


Those are the machines i get from work, nice little p4 small form factor desktops from hp. i have about 8 of them total, 5 in my apartment, 2 under my desk. (1 is another state being used for inventory at a business)

The ram is ddr-2700 256 mb chips. I load a gig in each machine before shipping it off somewhere. Therefore i have a ton of it.

and yes, yay doggies!










so fold with them !!


----------



## makkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


so fold with them !!










actually, i'm eventually planning to. I haven't set them up yet, and dont' have power arrangements made yet. Be calm, the folding will come.


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kasaris* 









Adorable Cat


----------



## cyclist14

I will post some pics of my setup shortly, I am waiting for a new monitor ( Samsung 920NW) and a new graphics card ( 6800 XT, yes I know its old but so is my current rig) and I am also moving all of my stuff to a different room.

----------------
Now playing: Bleeding Through - Love in Slow Motion
via FoxyTunes


----------



## brandon6199

mine...


----------



## DarkRogue

One of the best monitors out there


----------



## l3ebs

yeah id say... ive been so happy with mine


----------



## brandon6199

me too


----------



## Unl33t

apologies for the crappyness, my digicam decided it didnt want to play anymore, and needs new batteries, and my camera on my phone is the ultimate sux0rs









This is my setup now, with my new 900! woot!


----------



## cyclist14

here are some pics of my setup, its really half-finished and I am in the process of moving everything into my room.










Everything in first room










First room again










2nd room










As I said I am in the process of moving everything from the first room to the second room so everything is extremely disorganized but I should be getting my Samsung 920BW and Biostar 6800 XT tommorow. Then I"ll get a wireless lan card and have internet on the desktop that you saw. When this is finished it'll look 100 times better. I am also getting rid of that big, old tv in my room and I will hook my xbox into my new monitor with a VGA adapter.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


This is my main gaming computer, I hope to update soon. I can run games like Boulderdash, Delta, Commando, and Elite at AMAZING FPS rates.

It's got an OC'd 8-bit MOS Technology 6510 microprocessor, 64kb ram, and a 16 color VIC-II oc'd by 12% on the core.


Someday we will look at the computers we have now like this.


----------



## DarkRogue

Frightening thought cyclist14. I cringe to think the beauty in front of me will become obsolete.


----------



## cyclist14

Finally got everything arranged and got my 6800 XE, Two led fans and a wireless pci card.









Still waiting form my monitor ( Samsung 920BW)










Lights!


----------



## Mootsfox

Before I have to move it all :/


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


mine...











So much for pr0n on that computer, jesus will see what you did there


----------



## namehater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*












handcream....


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:



Originally Posted by *namehater*


handcream....


heck yeah for those desk callouses you get on your wrists and hands. I have a really bad one, sad as it may seem...


----------



## DarkRogue

I used to get those so bad on my old desk that was as old as me and maybe older before I moved across the country.


----------



## sladesurfer




----------



## TheGimpMan

Wow.. tidy! Thats shexeh!


----------



## afzsom

Here's a couple pics I snapped last night of my setup.


----------



## kemsoff

I am new here. But not new to computers. The first on the list to go is the crappy monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse.

Sorry about the random tv shot. Lol


----------



## l Casualty

I have that same desk. Did you get it from Best Buy? Ill post some new pics since i just got my new setup(Not posted in sig)


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l Casualty*


I have that same case. Did you get it from Best Buy? Ill post some new pics since i just got my new setup(Not posted in sig)


Who are you refering to? If me then no I didnt get it from bestbuy. I got it from newegg. As they dont sell Lian Li cases at bestbuy(at least not around here)


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kemsoff*


I am new here. But not new to computers. The first on the list to go is the crappy monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse.

Sorry about the random tv shot. Lol



Hey mate welcome to OCN.

Here is a little update guys... I bought an add on to the desk I already had so it looks pritty Swish.

Here it is:


----------



## aznDANNYazn

thats pretty pimp set up...


----------



## Gensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey mate welcome to OCN.

Here is a little update guys... I bought an add on to the desk I already had so it looks pritty Swish.

Here it is:



















Omg, I want!


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey mate welcome to OCN.

Here is a little update guys... I bought an add on to the desk I already had so it looks pritty Swish.

Here it is:




















Quote:



Omg, I want!


Haha lol.. Its quite nice


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey mate welcome to OCN.

Here is a little update guys... I bought an add on to the desk I already had so it looks pritty Swish.

Here it is:



















Thanks for the welcome.

And your setup is so nice.


----------



## l3ebs

cheers mate. ITs taken a while to get it like this but im very proud of it


----------



## Lelin

Using from bed. AMD Sandy Retail Box as mousepad -_-


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*




















Using from bed. AMD Sandy Retail Box as mousepad -_-


My next setup is gonna be like this


----------



## Lelin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IowaState15*


My next setup is gonna be like this










Be warned that your neck will hurt at start







But it is nice







.


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lelin*


Be warned that your neck will hurt at start







But it is nice







.


Thats what my 12 pillows are for! And It will be like 40" or 42"







How big is that?

And I wont be as far away as you.


----------



## lavieinjuste

hah i wanna mount my monitor on the wall to save the room on my desk. My desk is way tooo small to have all the stuff that is on it there. I just painted my room, so I would feel kinda bad for drilling holes in the wall... haha


----------



## l3ebs

Hey. Heres my media setup which i forgot to post erlier. Hope u likey


----------



## Ross1308

*Here is my Setup ENJOY*


----------



## l3ebs

ohhhh nice. I love the way your speakers are set up


----------



## Ross1308

Thanks i had no where else to put them lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Dorm room ;.; I have two more laptops to setup... somewhere?


----------



## IowaState15

Sell the laptops lol! why need 3?


----------



## immoral giant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey mate welcome to OCN.

Here is a little update guys... I bought an add on to the desk I already had so it looks pritty Swish.

Here it is:


















How much do desks like that cost you?

Pretty much exactly what I am looking for, although I don't mind if it is glass or wood.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IowaState15* 
Sell the laptops lol! why need 3?

Wanna buy one lol.


----------



## boonie2

no curtians and open windows? must live in a decent neighborhood


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
no curtians and open windows? must live in a decent neighborhood

hmmm n ur from lakeworth? (sarcastically) VERY bad neighborhoods round there lol


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
hmmm n ur from lakeworth? (sarcastically) VERY bad neighborhoods round there lol









not really depends what part of the city your in , southsides where all the dregs are , i live close to the beach so its kewl here plus my rott watches my house lol


----------



## afzsom

LMAO. Beaches at Lake Worth? Dude thats not far from here... (Lantana area)


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
LMAO. Beaches at Lake Worth? Dude thats not far from here... (Lantana area)

wow no kiddin? they let INTEL guyz live in lantana??????







just kiddin


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
wow no kiddin? they let INTEL guyz live in lantana??????







just kiddin

Yea, you wouldn't believe the taxes though... >_>


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Yea, you wouldn't believe the taxes though... >_>










yeah i know the feelin , taxes are out of control here too , not to mention lakeworth utilities has got to be the worst in the state














.......i guess if you can do 3.6GHZ you can live where ever you want too.







.. hows that 7950 GPU? thinkin about upgrading mine


----------



## afzsom

It's done me well for the last 10 months or so, I'm definitely in the market for an upgrade


----------



## makkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Dorm room ;.; I have two more laptops to setup... somewhere?











college dorm of doom :O

I did that, mine looked much the same.......argh college...glad thats over lol. Good luck with m8, i demand more random technology crap stuffed in there!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makkarin* 
college dorm of doom :O

I did that, mine looked much the same.......argh college...glad thats over lol. Good luck with m8, i demand more random technology crap stuffed in there!

Um, okies, no problem.










In exchange for the printer on his desk, my roommate gets to use it. He's a good sport









This one is of my bed, I need a fan to sleep. It's held on with a few zip ties.


----------



## makkarin

lol NICE. Cooling mod for the bed :O I like it.


----------



## Zach.Reliford

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Um, okies, no problem.










In exchange for the printer on his desk, my roommate gets to use it. He's a good sport









This one is of my bed, I need a fan to sleep. It's held on with a few zip ties.










Thank god, I thought I was the only person who needed a fan to sleep. I insulated my door so I can keep my room whatever temp I want.

I got it down to 38C and got my chip stable at 3ghz with 1.6V /)

I'll get a pic of my desk soon. It's a mess.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zach.Reliford* 
Thank god, I thought I was the only person who needed a fan to sleep. I insulated my door so I can keep my room whatever temp I want.

Yeah, my dad got me hooked when I was like 8







It's a family curse though.

It's something that is wonderful, but you'll never be able to get rid of. I can't sleep anywhere (indoors) peacefully without a fan or moving air.

Post some pictures of your desk dude.


----------



## Zach.Reliford

I did a while back, but since then my case mod is finished and my floor is broken up from this crappy chair sliding on it. :/

If I could find the camera, I would.


----------



## 00Smurf

Main Machine
--------------
C2Q q-6600 SLACR @ 3.4ghz
2 gb Corsair Dominator Ram
Asus P5k Deluxe/wifi ap
8800 GTS @ 600/1000 mhz
Xfi Fatality edition
Zalman 9700 LED
Antec p180b
G15 Keyboard
Intellimouse 4.0
Gateway 22inch widescreen
3 dvd/rw drives

G/f's Rig
----------
Athlon 64 3000+
Asus A8N-Sli
2 gb of Generic Ram
7900GS
Onboard sound
15" gateway lcd
Compaq kybd
Intellimouse explorer

Sound
-------
Kilpsch ultra 5.1
Old school Fischer reciever with 2 200watt floor speakers and center channel mad Bass
Sony xplod 1600watt 15" sub

Display
--------
46" Sony lcd hdtv
Espon Powerlite 3lcd projector

Consoles
-----------
xbox 360
wii
ps2
ps3
dreamcast

think thats about it.


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zach.Reliford*


Thank god, I thought I was the only person who needed a fan to sleep. I insulated my door so I can keep my room whatever temp I want.


I can't sleep without a fan either, my room heats up like a furnace. I just need constant cool air blowing over me in order to fall asleep.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Main Machine
--------------
C2Q q-6600 SLACR @ 3.4ghz
2 gb Corsair Dominator Ram
Asus P5k Deluxe/wifi ap
8800 GTS @ 600/1000 mhz
Xfi Fatality edition
Zalman 9700 LED
Antec p180b
G15 Keyboard
Intellimouse 4.0
Gateway 22inch widescreen
3 dvd/rw drives


Hey man, sign up.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1671397


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Hey man, sign up.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1671397


just did, thankx.


----------



## BeanymanJC

Moved out recently and finally sorted my room out. Here's my current setup... it's not the greatest, but it'll do until I can afford a nicer desk etc


----------



## wigseryc

My new room in my new flat for my final year of uni.



















And here it is a bit messier a day later.










Feels good to have a desk with a lot of depth again. Much recommended. 
Now my case is so close though it's time to get my hands on some silent fans.


----------



## wigseryc

DP AHOY!

Just been out and splashed some cash, and here's what i got to show for it:










I am happy. Gonna dual view them when i find another VGA-DVI adapter thingy..

[edit]

FOUND 'EM

















No Flash









Flash.

WUHOO!


----------



## _Marciano_

Pics look crap mainly because of my camera [ mobile ] but you get the ideaaa

* EDIT *

Just found this picture :

Thats what my bedroom use to look like when i had my sempy setup


----------



## gonX

Finally got myself to go back into a case.


----------



## _Marciano_

*gonX* , how do you insert CDs ?









BTW i have the same keyboard in college [ all DELL PCs







] its absolutely great


----------



## THRASHER2

I have a Few


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
I have a Few












































omg...


----------



## an51r

latest pic of my room


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
I have a Few












































wheres that spinner case you did? lol awesome btw haha i couldnt stop laughing when looking through it.


----------



## lavieinjuste

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*


I have a Few













































You can't be serious. That is all yours???

OMG.


----------



## d3daiM

Who made this thread official?


----------



## eureka

taken earlier today.. convenient eh.


----------



## _Marciano_

Where did u get ur desk from ? im looking for something similar









oh , TEDDY BEARS ! How old are ya







o/j


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marciano_*


Where did u get ur desk from ? im looking for something similar









oh , TEDDY BEARS ! How old are ya







o/j










Erm.. desk was Â£100 from argos.

And i'm 16. They're from my girlfriend so..


----------



## _Marciano_

Thanks









Quote:



They're from my girlfriend so..


Thats understandable


----------



## ThePope

Update of my room... Moved my desk around a bit, and cleaned up


----------



## DarkRogue

^^ nice you got the same speakers. Nice aren't they?


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3daiM*


Who made this thread official?


I asked Spookedjunglist as I was the creator of the thread and he thought it was worthy of being Official.

WHY? is there a problem with that


----------



## Gamer555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


Aww...you cat is so cute










The cat for me would be my star part of my setup


----------



## Gamer555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Here is mine.










Dude your computer is not getting the correct airflow inside that compartment.


----------



## Gamer555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


I really like your setup.

9/10


What is all that stuff on your carpet?


----------



## Gamer555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare*


pitiful


































you gotto clean your room.


----------



## Thundergod989

This is with the 30" lcd, there's a 61" 1080p dlp to the right but I didnt' get it in the picture.

I used to have a real nerd nest before but then i moved in with my gf and she complained so I had to buy a huge monitor to hide all my junk









(sorry for the quality its a cellphone pic)


----------



## Ross1308

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross1308*


*Here is my Setup ENJOY*



















































Ahhh No more computer my Motherboard has been RMA'd my Graphics Card has been RMA'd and also my Hard Drive







Well see i was having major PC trouble asked for help everywhere but no one could fix it so i RMA'd everything thats the answer if you cant fix a computer problem Lol Also all you guys have nice RIGS and setups love em


----------



## Deisun

Where did you get that overclock.net desktop wallpaper? I like that alot, I want it


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross1308*


Ahhh No more computer my Motherboard has been RMA'd my Graphics Card has been RMA'd and also my Hard Drive







Well see i was having major PC trouble asked for help everywhere but no one could fix it so i RMA'd everything thats the answer if you cant fix a computer problem Lol Also all you guys have nice RIGS and setups love em










sorry to hear that


----------



## slytown

Love how you store your headset.


----------



## tadams720

Ah, the End of the Thread!!! Cant believe i went through the 88 pages!!

Anyway, this is my old setup in my apartment. A LOT has changed since this. i thought i would just post it so yall could see the old setup.

I moved into a 4 bedroom house recently. So it changed drastically.
Will post pics tonight.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tadams720* 
Ah, the End of the Thread!!! Cant believe i went through the 88 pages!!

Anyway, this is my old setup in my apartment. A LOT has changed since this. i thought i would just post it so yall could see the old setup.

I moved into a 4 bedroom house recently. So it changed drastically.
Will post pics tonight.









We have the same chair.


----------



## Gensou

Small room D:< Those are Snapple bottles. I need MOAR!! D:<








Computoor, first PC that I built for myself.








Friend's stuff on table.









SORRY FOR BAD QUALITY, HD Video Cameras suck for pictures.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Here's my new setup:


----------



## noname

i love my setup , the desk i have , well , its homemade! but i love it. Its really large.


----------



## Quid

O M G Halo 3 wow nice lol beat it yet???


----------



## Sims2789

Yes, I use my computer from my bed. I have a desk but I only use that for major typing projects.

















http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/4031/1000933qn0.jpg


----------



## l33t p1mp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Here is mine.










is the cat included with the room?
LOL


----------



## Gensou

Looks like he was blown out of his shoes by his computer..xD


----------



## l33t p1mp

hahahahaha
whats with all the cats next to the pc's?
i think they like the heat, and they sleep next to the pc cuz its being overclocked :-D
ehehhehehehe


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sims2789*












What game is that?


----------



## l33t p1mp

i think it is either adventurequest (some crappy online game)
or a game with the 1st word that is battle


----------



## Sims2789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


What game is that?


Battle for Wesnoth


----------



## l33t p1mp

wow
those are some cheap ass graphics
LOL


----------



## Sims2789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l33t p1mp*


wow
those are some cheap ass graphics
LOL


Yeah but it runs on my integrated Intel "graphics" card









OpenArena's even worse. The gameplay graphics are alright, but it looks like someone did the menus and titles in Paint (probably GNU Paint or worse yet, GIMP, the AOL of open source). I'm tempted to spend 5 minutes making my own and sending them to OpenArena.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l33t p1mp* 
wow
those are some cheap ass graphics
LOL

It's a free game. If you don't like it, you can just keep moving along.


----------



## Thundergod989

alright, lights on -- lights off (+ figured i needed a kitty to compete lol)


----------



## l Casualty

If im not mistaking that looks like Hellgate london, and not a wallpaper. How is it?


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l Casualty*


If im not mistaking that looks like Hellgate london, and not a wallpaper. How is it?


insane in the face









it needs alot of improvement, i'm still playing the alpha but its still going to trump alot of games when it's released


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's a free game. If you don't like it, you can just keep moving along.

Oooo! Touch a nerve there did he? You play it don't you


----------



## l Casualty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thundergod989* 
insane in the face









it needs alot of improvement, i'm still playing the alpha but its still going to trump alot of games when it's released










Awesome, I just pre-ordered a copy of the collectors edition waiting to get into the beta. Cant wait.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


Oooo! Touch a nerve there did he? You play it don't you










Nah, I don't play it, just tired of people bashing free games. If you don't like it provide a reason other then "omg look at teh bad graphics lawl".

I actually played that game about two years ago and hated it.


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Nah, I don't play it, just tired of people bashing free games. If you don't like it provide a reason other then "omg look at teh bad graphics lawl".

I actually played that game about two years ago and hated it.


Graphics become obsolete, gameplay is timeless.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


Graphics become obsolete, gameplay is timeless.


Word. I still play Fallout 2 every now and then...
BTW, moots I was j/k. I agree with you. A free 2d game is better than teather ball.


----------



## Sims2789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


Graphics become obsolete, gameplay is timeless.


That isn't completely true. Every so often a new game comes out that makes the old ones feel obsolete. For TV, ever watched The Three Stooges? Their comedy's incredibly shallow but was hilarious in its time.

Then again, I played Deus Ex at least three times over 5 or so years.


----------



## Sims2789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*












Is that an iKeyboard on the left?


----------



## jedthered

lol,
all apple stuff doesnt necessarily have an 'i' in front of it but yes
looks apple to me.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sims2789*


That isn't completely true. Every so often a new game comes out that makes the old ones feel obsolete. For TV, ever watched The Three Stooges? Their comedy's incredibly shallow but was hilarious in its time.


Three Stooges makes for a great drinking game.


----------



## l Casualty

Three Stooges can still be funny


----------



## PeePs

Quote:

Nice chair!
no ****, where the hell did u get that sucker and how much did it cost? Looks like $250+. I'm very jealous.


----------



## l3ebs

yes it is an Ikeyboard lol.


----------



## Thevirus16

My set up I need a bigger desk plan on getting like 3 24 inchers or 3 26inchs not sure yet =/


----------



## noname

nice TV mate.

also , stop hijacking this thread with games please. :/


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sims2789* 
That isn't completely true. Every so often a new game comes out that makes the old ones feel obsolete. For TV, ever watched The Three Stooges? Their comedy's incredibly shallow but was hilarious in its time.

Then again, I played Deus Ex at least three times over 5 or so years.









hey I still play monopoly.


----------



## DorsalFin89

@ Thevirus16

Pretty sure we have the same mouse is yours wireless?


----------



## Mr. E

Attachment 56981

Attachment 56982

My little slice of heaven!


----------



## redsunx

I hope you all know TheVirus16's isn't HIS setup, tiz posted on /g/ all the time


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
I hope you all know TheVirus16's isn't HIS setup, tiz posted on /g/ all the time


























Oh yeah , cant see any liquid cooling


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
I hope you all know TheVirus16's isn't HIS setup, tiz posted on /g/ all the time









Huh? Are you calling him a poseur?


----------



## _Marciano_

Well in his system spec it says he's got 4GB of ram but i can only see 2 sticks [ unless its 2x 2GB ] + it says that he's got some liquid cooling but there's a Zalman installed


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
Well in his system spec it says he's got 4GB of ram but i can only see 2 sticks [ unless its 2x 2GB ] + it says that he's got some liquid cooling but there's a Zalman installed









alot of us have more than one system . . . I have 3 . . .

also his pics could be old. . . my pics are old. . . I no longer am using my Aurora. . I now have a mozart w/ the quad rad on the back and have for almost a year . . my room hasnt been clean enough to take pics of it yet


----------



## Thundergod989

I never thought a 24 would look small


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
















Oh yeah , cant see any liquid cooling









If you knew any better and went to more threads, you'd know that he has both the Corsair watercooling AND the Zalman.


----------



## Sims2789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thevirus16* 
My set up I need a bigger desk plan on getting like 3 24 inchers or 3 26inchs not sure yet =/

If you're gonna do that why not just get a 1080p HDTV and sit far away from it?


----------



## Flying_Fish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
If you knew any better and went to more threads, you'd know that he has both the Corsair watercooling AND the Zalman.









Yes he had multiple threads about not being able to cool his cpu and only yesterday did he get the Zalman, and he hasn't got round to updating his user cp yet thats all.

Here is a pic of my setup


----------



## Thevirus16

My room =) Just got the 28 inch monitor and had to redo my room what do you think?


----------



## Thevirus16

Yea I posted it on /g/ all the time to piss the lil kids off who work at mcdonalds and cant afford stuff and love how they say my mommy baught me everything =/. It is MY stuff though hopefully the new pics should verify that. Also sold my Nautilus system on craigs and its sad to say but the zalman is doing better then the water cooling. running a 50c atm @ 3.04 Ghz even though that temp is still kinda high im gonna take back the zalman in about 2-3 weeks and order the tuniq tower, or buy the cooler system off of burn.


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
If you knew any better and went to more threads, you'd know that he has both the Corsair watercooling AND the Zalman.










Sorry boss


----------



## CyberDruid

It's a constant battle to keep this room clean...


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
If you knew any better and went to more threads, you'd know that he has both the Corsair watercooling AND the Zalman.









robertos got his panties ina bunch?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
It's a constant battle to keep this room clean...

But doesn't the Soldam look oh-so-pretty looming back there







.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
robertos got his panties ina bunch?


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto*


----------



## Akhen

Quick shot of my room, thought it would be cool to see what others would say.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
















Exactly


----------



## Thevirus16

No comments on my room ? XD Its on the last page.

And to the guy above me nice i like the monitor set up =)


----------



## l3ebs

almost 1000 posts on the thread.. SO HAPPY XD


----------



## lavieinjuste

@akhen

I like that. Its pretty. Nice poster, good band.

Why did you tilt your monitors like that?


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thevirus16* 
My room =) Just got the 28 inch monitor and had to redo my room what do you think?

I do like the green


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akhen* 


Quick shot of my room, thought it would be cool to see what others would say.

does it cook and wash dishes too?


----------



## Thevirus16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRogue* 
I do like the green









Same the green is teh awsome


----------



## Akhen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
does it cook and wash dishes too?
















I have a microwave in one of the drawers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lavieinjuste* 
@akhen

I like that. Its pretty. Nice poster, good band.

Why did you tilt your monitors like that?

I can move them side to side or tilt about 80 Degrees both vertically and horizontally depending on how I am sitting to fit my needs.

Still kinda bummed I cant get the second part of the stands off though.


----------



## this n00b again

my lame dorm room......

hard to keep clean everyday.


----------



## Gensou

Stares at rubix cube.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gensou* 
Stares at rubix cube.

lol it's actually pretty easy to solve. it's just complicated at first.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I know, my monitor sucks







... i got a few more pics in sig


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
lol it's actually pretty easy to solve. it's just complicated at first.

True I solved on on a whim on 2C-B before about 2-3 years back.


----------



## mugan23

beautifully ghetto, al update when i get my case done just wanted to show my pcs guts lol
http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc01515xo0.jpg


----------



## darkpyro889

my new PC
andrew.hurlburt.net

HDTV (52") next to desk


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
my lame dorm room......

hard to keep clean everyday.

You have a keyboard layout paper taped to your wall. Do you use dvorak?


----------



## storm22

im liking these, ill try to get a pic up


----------



## GuitarFreak

Here's my setup.


----------



## Iconoclast

Damn that Xclio is a beast!


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akhen* 


Quick shot of my room, thought it would be cool to see what others would say.

I wish I had room for 2 monitors








Anyways, nice keyboard! Quite comfortable aren't they?


----------



## TestECull

A: Sub from speaker set
B: Dell Trinitron 17" Flatscreen CRT. Image on screen: This thread!
C: The iPod Deluxe MKII
D: My cooler, or my casefan if stuff starts runnin hot.
E: Muh Gaming Buddeh. He's not a bad driver...if the goal's to have the most random crash ever. Also makes a good headrest.
F: My gaming controller, borrowed from Para. Wh00t.
G: My recliner

The mousepad is the right arm of the chair, keyboard usually goes into lap for typing. This post is the odd one, I typed this one with keyboard on table. Lol.


----------



## By-Tor

Wow think I need a good water cooling setup eh!!!





































Really was out taking some pic's of fire damage on a job and couldn't pass this up...


----------



## SomeDooD

^DAMN! Someone overclocked a bit too far! LoL!


----------



## By-Tor

Didn't know when to stop.....


----------



## Guruboy

My keyboard sticking to my fingers...that's where I call it quits


----------



## Gensou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Wow think I need a good water cooling setup eh!!!





































Really was out taking some pic's of fire damage on a job and couldn't pass this up...

ROFL! Nice setup! What's your OC? 1.8Ghz? xDD


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 









not a big loss, it was only a celeron


----------



## l3ebs

haha


----------



## Deisun

Thats one hell of an overclock! I'd suggest better case airflow next time LOL


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Looks like the cd drive threw up.







They must've been trying to run WOW.


----------



## BrinNutz

Might be getting an Ikea Jerker this weekend for $50-$60..w00t...

I'll post pics if i get it...next week


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


not a big loss, it was only a celeron










dont tell me the comp. caused the fire







i hoped u had everything backed up


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


You have a keyboard layout paper taped to your wall. Do you use dvorak?


it's a keyboard layout for the language class i have to take


----------



## Droopz

Updated pic of my setup.

New mouse (G9), new laptop (for teh GF to play WoW on) and another gundam


----------



## BrinNutz

LOL, just saw this at Hardforum...

Looks good, but with a case like that you need a bigger monitor. According to your specs, you don't even have a video card in that big case.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
LOL, just saw this at Hardforum...

Looks good, but with a case like that you need a bigger monitor. According to your specs, you don't even have a video card in that big case.

???

Quote:

Graphics Card
BFG 8800GTX OC 768mb @ 645


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
LOL, just saw this at Hardforum...

Looks good, but with a case like that you need a bigger monitor. According to your specs, you don't even have a video card in that big case.


Quote:

Graphics Card
BFG 8800GTX OC 768mb @ 645
?? :s


----------



## dskina

Small desk, badly organized xD



















CPU with no home, yet


















Case that needs a taste of compressed air


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Small desk, badly organized xD



















CPU with no home, yet


















Case that needs a taste of compressed air










7600GS SLI = WIN

Case without a door, living on the EDGE there, aren't we?

Nice setup though.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
7600GS SLI = WIN

Case without a door, living on the EDGE there, aren't we?

Nice setup though.









xD

Yea, here's the story: I saw the 7600gs at Sam's one day, so I called up later that week to see if they had anymore. The guy said that they had 3 left, and they were clearenced for $50 each. End result - my setup now









And I have my side off so that little white fan can cool my video cards. They're silent =/


----------



## BrinNutz

Well, I'm getting myself an Ikea Jerker (The old style they don't have anymore, for $50!!!!!!!!! w00t

I'm stoked!!!


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*












Staredog?!


----------



## crazydj

Creepy...


----------



## DarkRogue

Just went out to get an HD-DVD player before the end of the month to still get free disks with it. Took me about an hour but I managed to get it running rather smoothly on my PC. No XBOX Elite for me until finals and Black Friday are over in early December so I actually have time to play it.


----------



## da9pwnsu

grabbed a new monitor last night


----------



## da9pwnsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Might be getting an Ikea Jerker this weekend for $50-$60..w00t...

I'll post pics if i get it...next week


ive been reading about that desk, thats like the ultimate pro overclocker gamer desk


----------



## Hailscott

Here is my Room.


----------



## _Marciano_

LoL ! What's up with all those knives ?


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
LoL ! What's up with all those knives ?










I was sharpening some of them.


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
I was sharpening some of them.









Because he likes stabbing things?!


----------



## Hailscott

Just my interwebs!!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
LoL ! What's up with all those knives ?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Because he likes stabbing things?!









"What do you mean? Everyone runs faster with a knife."


----------



## ThePope

My room again. Except this time its clean


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
My room again. Except this time its clean


















































Why hide the cube behind the desk?

And let me guess, you like halo?


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Why hide the cube behind the desk?

And let me guess, you like halo?

The cube is behind the desk because if i put it beside the desk the fans are like right in my ear when i play my Xbox 360 or watch tv...

And yes, i like halo


----------



## l3ebs

lol what happened to your 360 with no case??

Ring of death?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

So I saw the master chief helmet in your room pic and it reminded me of












I don't know if you've seen it, but I figured you'd be interested.


----------



## _Marciano_

*ThePope* - must be annoying to get up and walk round your desk just to instert a stupid CD =/


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
lol what happened to your 360 with no case??

Ring of death?

Yup.


----------



## l3ebs

That sucks. Were you able to fix it?


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
That sucks. Were you able to fix it?

Nope. I tired almost everything to fix it. No luck at all. So it just sits there and collects dust. I knew i should have gotten the extended warranty


----------



## _Marciano_

...will take better pics...


----------



## AussiB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


Nope. I tired almost everything to fix it. No luck at all. So it just sits there and collects dust. I knew i should have gotten the extended warranty










You do know that the guy at Microsoft has made a new warranty agreement and that all Xbox 360's that get the 'Ring of Death' get free warranty because they stuffed up. It was on the Main Xbox page not to long ago, i'm sure they still have it up. Just fix it and get a few extra bucks on Ebay.

Quote:



REDMOND, Wash. â€" July 5, 2007 â€"Microsoft Corp. today announced that it will expand its global Xbox 360â„¢ warranty coverage. *Any Xbox 360 customer who experiences a general hardware failure indicated by three flashing red lights will now be covered by a three year warranty from date of purchase.* All other existing Xbox 360 warranty policies remain in place.


Here's the link to the infomation: Linky


----------



## DarkRogue

Nice pix ThePope. I like the desk a lot and you have a good choice of theater 5.1 with that Yamaha.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

*Before :*








Look at my Speakers! They are hooked up to the computer. They pwn.









*After :*








Thats my new monitor 226CW 22"


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


*Before :*








Look at my Speakers! They are hooked up to the computer. They pwn.









*After :*








Thats my new monitor 226CW 22"


Hey, I have the 226BW and was just wondering is the CW glossy reflective now? meaning not a matte finish?

Cheers


----------



## BrinNutz

OOOhhh...got a new desk...the Ikea Jerker...with a 37" Westinghouse 1080p Monitor....oooohhh...it's delicious...


----------



## _Marciano_

^

Go you ...

Post some pics !


----------



## BrinNutz

I'm basking in it's glory at the moment....=)


----------



## BrinNutz

Well, here are the pics of my new desk setup..


----------



## DanNEBTD

what's the max res?


----------



## youngone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Well, here are the pics of my new desk setup..
































































really nice I am Jealous


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
what's the max res?

1080p I believe.

So 1920x1080.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngone* 
really nice I am Jealous

It's been a long time in the making...I'm just, astounded it's so awesome. Took me about 6 hrs to get it like this last night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
what's the max res?

1920x1080...w00t...
Westinghouse LVM-37W3SE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
1080p I believe.

So 1920x1080.

Yessir.

Did the best I could with the wiring...As you can see it's a jumble of zip ties and it doesn't look as bad as the pic shows, but you can only see a few power wires coming down from the back as they aren't long enough to route down the sides.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey, I have the 226BW and was just wondering is the CW glossy reflective now? meaning not a matte finish?

Cheers

Its glossy.


----------



## BrinNutz

let's see some more pics y'all


----------



## caos800

Hey everyone, I took these right after I built my PC but not much has changed. 
















Now it's darker out and I have a new keyboard (Ergo 4000) and wallpaper. It simpler and might I say...cozy. Anyways, that's definitely my favorite spot to sit


----------



## Rmix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Well, here are the pics of my new desk setup..

































































WOW







, I wish I could cluster all that and yet look that clean







.


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok so here's my lousy looking computer room, needless to say it stays pretty warm in this room all year round.

First the whole room....










Next my desk and workstation.....










And my wifes desk and workstation.....










so 2 PC's, Laser Printer, VOIP Hardware, UPS system, and of course all networking devices in one room leads to 2 things,

1.) a high power bill
2.) an always warm room in the house lol


----------



## Refresh

My crappy lighted room:


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caos800* 
Hey everyone, I took these right after I built my PC but not much has changed.
















Now it's darker out and I have a new keyboard (Ergo 4000) and wallpaper. It simpler and might I say...cozy. Anyways, that's definitely my favorite spot to sit









Hey man, I'd move that sub at least 2-3 feet from your computer...that magnet in the sub isn't shielded...it will eat your dataz!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rmix* 
WOW







, I wish I could cluster all that and yet look that clean







.

It took several hours to completely wire it how I wanted it. about 60 zip ties..installing them, cutting, re-installing because a new wire showed up, LOL..

but if you look at the cables in my rigs, I like clean wires.


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Hey man, I'd move that sub at least 2-3 feet from your computer...that magnet in the sub isn't shielded...it will eat your dataz!!

I thought the specs said it was? Anyways, I haven't have any data loss *knocks on wood*


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeremyFr* 
Ok so here's my lousy looking computer room, needless to say it stays pretty warm in this room all year round.

First the whole room....












Seahawks FTW!! (Last 2 games weren't so good)


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:

Seahawks FTW!! (Last 2 games weren't so good)
Yeah we haven't had too much luck these last couple of weeks, that and I think Alexander is at his EOL, to steal a puter term. lol


----------



## xijayix

This is my setup in the dorm......


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Here is mine.









Look, there's a cat! LOL.


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha* 
Look, there's a cat! LOL.









There always is...

Seriously, we need some other pets on this forum, say GUINEA PIGS!!!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I have guinea pigs... well, they're not mine (brother's) and I'm in college now, but thats not the point. You wouldn't want them around your computer; they'd chew the cables and poop on the keyboard.

What we need are ferrets. 'cause ferrets are awesome.


----------



## BrinNutz

Chinchilla's!!


----------



## iamme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GibbyGano* 








There was a turrent in the living room of my new apartment when I moved in.
You know I HAD to put the computer there.










I have that same surround sound system cheap but dang its good!

I recognize the sub woofer


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Here are the remaining pics of my families game room!









OK, now how am I suppose to get the larger view without clicking on them?


----------



## BrinNutz

I finished up the final touches on the Computer/Entertainment room...Routed my rear surround speakers, put together my bookshelf....finished up some cabling.









Excuse the mess on the shelves, still tidying that up..=)









And here's the cabling again...=)


















And when I'm not gaming and feel like relaxing I can grab the Logitech Dinovo Edge wireless Keyboard I bought for less that $40 from Best Buy and surf on the couch (it has it's own mouse touchpad on it), and the couch is also where the ladies get...struck by the beauty of this thing..37" of pure 1080P Gloriousness.










And behind Door number one we have the...Magic room...Where all the magic happens..


----------



## Syrillian

My cave/livingroom/workshop.


----------



## chailvr

O.O
Your secret lair looks sexy Syrillian.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
O.O
Your secret lair looks sexy Syrillian.

You kind Sir, are a true Geek.... and I mean that in the highest of regards.

Yes...computers are Sexah!


----------



## wire

God Syrillian, that is just the coolest room on here.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Syrillian, you're my hero. well you and Cyberdruid... and ira-k. But still... thats quite a cave/workshop.


----------



## Starholdest

LOL nvm :x


----------



## murcielago585

I know, my room is boring, but what the heck, here it is.


----------



## chailvr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You kind Sir, are a true Geek.... and I mean that in the highest of regards.

Yes...computers are Sexah!











Hahaha, I was more referring to the sweet wooden dummy and the artwork next to the bookshelf. Also the dim lighting makes for a dankkk cave









But the computers look good too!

I spy..4? 5? computers


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


I know, my room is boring, but what the heck, here it is.











I like it. . . . those walls throw me off a lil but it looks good.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
I like it. . . . those walls throw me off a lil but it looks good.

I thought mac keyboards could only be used with macs? o_o


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
God Syrillian, that is just the coolest room on here.

















...danke.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Syrillian, you're my hero. well you and Cyberdruid... and ira-k. But still... thats quite a cave/workshop.

Oh my! ....mentioned in the same sentence as OCN legends. Heh!... those Masters have been my saviour several times over. I'm with you, they are the knowledgable backbone here (along with several other dozen respectable folk).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
Hahaha, I was more referring to the sweet wooden dummy and the artwork next to the bookshelf. Also the dim lighting makes for a dankkk cave









But the computers look good too!

I spy..4? 5? computers

Cooool. Ya... I made that Mook by hand - took me 2 about years. It is most prized and valued possesion.

... and I feel at home in the dark.

I have 4 operational systems, and a mothballed PIII.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murcielago585* 
I know, my room is boring, but what the heck, here it is.










Boring?!?! No way... that color is awesome! Makes me wanna say "I N G" for some reason.


----------



## murcielago585

haha, yeah, was quite the risky move, but whatever, you get used to to it. And yes, a mac keyboard works in windows just like any other usb keyboard would. It was for "other operating systems" I have dual-booted with vista.


----------



## an51r

These are my latest comp room pics
















and a lil cable managment


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


I know, my room is boring, but what the heck, here it is.











I love the mood and color usage in that room


----------



## makkarin

Syrillian, that is a living/shop/whatever to be proud of.


----------



## BrinNutz

Nice place Syrillian...did you check out my setup just before yours? Just got it done

Next time I'm out that way I wanna see it!!

Is that Indigo I see there in the back?


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


My cave/livingroom/workshop.











thats dope... i luv it.... ima gonna b a ninja w/ a tow truck... im stealinz your roomz... lol


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


I know, my room is boring, but what the heck, here it is.











I have a P182, the same Samsung monitor, and the same desk, but black.. (from IKEA?)

Weird. Good taste!


----------



## murcielago585

haha, ikea it was, sweet desk except impossible to transport. the P182 is awesome and there is no better screen for the price.


----------



## BrinNutz

Syrillian,

Need a roommate?


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


7600GS SLI = WIN

Case without a door, living on the EDGE there, aren't we?

Nice setup though.










dude clean the dust off


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Syrillian,

Need a roommate?


... I live in a 500 (maybe 600 sqft. box)....









Lol... roomates don't like me...I flatulate abundantly









Ya, that is Indigo. And to the right, WaterClocker (A CyberDruid PC)









Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## murcielago585

yeah syrillian, that is a damn quality room. Apparently you ahve a pretty sweet job to afford this stuff, you should start selling your own cases, Indigo is crazy looking. nice freaking rigs, i'm jealous


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


... I live in a 500 (maybe 600 sqft. box)....









Lol... roomates don't like me...I flatulate abundantly









Ya, that is Indigo. And to the right, WaterClocker (A CyberDruid PC)









Thanks for the comments guys.










Flatulence is my 2nd language, in fact I speak it fluently...MUWAHAHAH...prepare to be 0wn3d...


----------



## Syrillian

murcielago585: I have a good job...actually 2; I work in a warehouse and drive a forklift







, and I am a Book Keeper for a Roofing company...50+ hour work weeks









But it is worth if for the modding supplies and hardware.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Flatulence is my 2nd language, in fact I speak it fluently...MUWAHAHAH...prepare to be 0wn3d...











Fine.... a Fart-off at dawn!


----------



## an51r

Wow complete silliness, lets just all buy an abandoned hospital or skewlhause/school house and all put or modding and room decor skillz together to form the super kumpewtor alliance.

Then we will pwn teh interwebz.


----------



## Tirabytes

Update on my lil room




























gay curtain..


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Fine.... a Fart-off at dawn!









Well, can you beat Michael Moore?





















</Fam Guy>


----------



## an51r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


Update on my lil room




























gay curtain..










Very blurry but looks like a very nice chill spot


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









Fine.... a Fart-off at dawn!










Where are ya at? Been waiting since 0800...oh yea, dawn there is like 1100 here..LOL

ME







You

(I dranky lots of beer last night...)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Well, can you beat Michael Moore?





















</Fam Guy>

Lol... probably not... see comment below...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Where are ya at? Been waiting since 0800...oh yea, dawn there is like 1100 here..LOL

ME







You

(I dranky lots of beer last night...)

...I must yield to the better man. I thought I was gonna go all nuclear on you by eating "7-Alarm" chili last night.... lol... my plan "backfired" and I have had my arse glued to the can all morning.









But seriously... my humble hovel is open to all visitors.


----------



## BrinNutz

Same goes here...ever in South Bend, IN traveling, then stop by and if ya need a place to crash I got a couch!


----------



## ErmaC

This is the "where I spend most of my time(and money)" picture..


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErmaC* 
This is the "where I spend most of my time(and money)" picture..


















nice, Ive always wanted a toughbook . . do you do anything to warrent its use?


----------



## murcielago585

wow, we all have crap cameras, haha


----------



## l3ebs

Heres a little update on my setup


----------



## Hailscott

^^ I got the same speakers.


----------



## l3ebs

mhmm ther absolutely brilliant.. much better than its newer versions


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Heres a little update on my setup










Ive got the same D-Link router


----------



## l3ebs

lol sweet


----------



## Tirabytes

I see New World


----------



## l3ebs

haha cheers


----------



## MrSpock2002

My new baby.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
My new baby.


















me want monitor


----------



## MrSpock2002

lol.. I paid about $250 shipped on newegg. I love it. No dead pixels, and watching it in HD mode is amazing. Do a search for the model number that's in my sig.


----------



## aznDANNYazn

beautiful as always l3bs, should be updating with new pics tomorrow or so with my "new" 5.1 speakers


----------



## BrinNutz

l3ebs,

I have one of those BenQ 19" LCD's like yours...Bought it ages ago...gave it to my mom though.

Also had those speakers, the Z-640's if I remember right. They were decent, but ZOMG.

Z-640's<Z-5300e's<Z-5500's


----------



## AussiB

Yays my new case!


----------



## da9pwnsu

nice case, now wiretuck it like no other


----------



## MrSpock2002

Holy wires batman. LOL..


----------



## ail45

lol well updated my room a bit.. need 2 add a couple new things and just using the comp im building for the fam atm until mine is done..


































and heres a preview of my comp...


----------



## BrinNutz

Aussi, work on them cables man...geez!! lol


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Aussi, work on them cables man...geez!! lol


I agree. Some zip ties to clean up the wires would help out a lot.


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Aussi, work on them cables man...geez!! lol










lol !

I agree tho !


----------



## MrSpock2002

Yeah, my cash is pretty clean when it comes to wires, but I think I'll go through it again. And Aussi lol...


----------



## mentholmoose

Nice watercooling, ail45. Shame it's not actually cooling anything. What are the specs going to be?

Shame I don't have a camera, or I'd post mine. I never realized how much dual monitors can increase productivity, especially when one of them was free.


----------



## AussiB

Yeah when I get around to it I will, I was actually thinking of cable sleeving. It's my first built PC btw.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

^ Ditto.









On my future rig, im probably gonna do that. Even though I have no clue how, I probably will do it.


----------



## AussiB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


^ Ditto.









On my future rig, im probably gonna do that. Even though I have no clue how, I probably will do it.


Here, look at this tut : Link

Their finished product:









Looks sweet!


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mentholmoose*


Nice watercooling, ail45. Shame it's not actually cooling anything. What are the specs going to be?

Shame I don't have a camera, or I'd post mine. I never realized how much dual monitors can increase productivity, especially when one of them was free.


thx man and yea i know. atm it actually has the m/b in there. all i really need to do is get my cpu and gpu and im done.

what its gonna be cooling is in my sig specs.


----------



## JeremyFr

Anyone else notice the Crysis game case in the upper right hand corner of Mr. Spocks Picture????

I think we need an explanation of this Mr. Spock! lol


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


Anyone else notice the Crysis game case in the upper right hand corner of Mr. Spocks Picture????

I think we need an explanation of this Mr. Spock! lol


Upper left hand corner and yes! I see it!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


Anyone else notice the Crysis game case in the upper right hand corner of Mr. Spocks Picture????

I think we need an explanation of this Mr. Spock! lol


Heh.... good eye!

... I have one of those! ...it's a Pre-Buy.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heh.... good eye!

... I have one of those! ...it's a Pre-Buy.










Hmmm...didn't know they had them. For $59.99 I think i'll snatch one, especially since I have a $40 gift card!


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heh.... good eye!

... I have one of those! ...it's a Pre-Buy.










So they give you an empty case then?? wow talk about a waste lol here we are trying to recycle more these days and you can buy an empty case for 50bux lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


So they give you an empty case then?? *wow talk about a waste *lol here we are trying to recycle more these days and you can buy an empty case for 50bux lol.


...you have a good point there...









I paid 10 bux for what may very well become land-fill (I do recycle - but I don't fully trust the system).

*re-considers future pre-buys*


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...you have a good point there...









I paid 10 bux for what may very well become land-fill (I do recycle - but I don't fully trust the system).

*re-considers future pre-buys*



















How did you only pay $10 for it!?


----------



## Criss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*









How did you only pay $10 for it!?


pre-purchase fee. he pays the other $40 when he picks up the full copy. it's just a reservation fee so they don't run out when you go to pick yours up.


----------



## AMOCO

New pictures of my Computer Room / Bedroom.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criss*


pre-purchase fee. he pays the other $40 when he picks up the full copy. it's just a reservation fee so they don't run out when you go to pick yours up.


Oh...so basically just a pre-order then...


----------



## Criss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...you have a good point there...









I paid 10 bux for what may very well become land-fill (I do recycle - but I don't fully trust the system).

**re-considers future pre-buys**











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 







How did you only pay $10 for it!?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criss* 
pre-purchase fee. he pays the other $40 when he picks up the full copy. it's just a reservation fee so they don't run out when you go to pick yours up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Oh...so basically just a pre-order then...


Quoted in order from top of page down for emphasis. Read the bold part, then read what you said last.


----------



## slytown




----------



## wigseryc

My current setup.. (remote controlled







) Backlight on, no flash. And Backlight on avec flash. Taken on my K800i so excuse the quality if you will.. I'm quite happy with the backlight behind my 22" to be honest, adds just the right amount of light for games an stuff.

All my toys and a bit of Family Guy for you there as well.. Not a bad episode even if i do say so myself.


----------



## 44cal

Taken with the k800i so sorry










My uni room is about 1.8m x 3m







so its really tiny. maybe one day ill live in a big house with lots of space *dreams*


----------



## wigseryc

What uni? My uni halls room was tiny. Kitchen was alright though.


----------



## 44cal

kent uni, canterbury, but this is my house, i said id have the small room cause my mates had never had their own bedroom








its really cosey though


----------



## slytown

I had a really small room sophmore year. I didn't mind it either. Real cozy. Till you have a friend over, then it's cramped. :d


----------



## 44cal

so true but we got a lounge, i can show a pic of that, now that baby makes up for it! it's more a console room







hehe

2. here it is then


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 














New pictures of my Computer Room / Bedroom.


Excuse me sir, What is that next to your smokes by the keyboard?









I see the same thing on my desk, But I move it before I take a pic.


----------



## 44cal

reading arm band?







lol... i don't have smokes







i dont smoke or drink.. so erm... :s
a mini sheep? or a bright pink rabbit?
erm... my work badges? :s or... im confused


----------



## la4ours

L3ebs... I absolutely love your setup. 10+.. I am particularly fond of your desk. Where did you get that? Probably easier to ask, who makes that desk. I'd love to get one.


----------



## Criss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *44cal* 
reading arm band?







lol... i don't have smokes







i dont smoke or drink.. so erm... :s
a mini sheep? or a bright pink rabbit?
erm... my work badges? :s or... im confused









He wasn't quoting you....


----------



## michinmuri

l3ebs, 9.5/10. You're missing a Wii. Nice and clean though.


----------



## 44cal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criss* 
He wasn't quoting you....

opps, sorry


----------



## michinmuri

44cal, gotta love the Antec 900!


----------



## Frustrated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 


















I'm suddenly very thirsty...


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Excuse me sir, What is that next to your smokes by the keyboard?









I see the same thing on my desk, But I move it before I take a pic.


LMAO, nice eye . . I never would have seen it


----------



## Hailscott

Couldn't pass up the chance to point something like that out.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 














New pictures of my Computer Room / Bedroom.

driving under the influence are we lol


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Excuse me sir, What is that next to your smokes by the keyboard?









I see the same thing on my desk, But I move it before I take a pic.

It tells us about you.


----------



## Hailscott

What does it tell you?


----------



## Nightmare197

Here's my space :


----------



## Iconoclast

Are you a giant? Or do you use a step ladder to change cds?

Edit: Just noticed the pack of cigs. Dude, Peter Jackson? Why don't you just roll your tabacco in newspaper? It would still taste the same and you could save your money until you can afford real smokes.


----------



## Robilar

This is my dungeon (As the wife calls it). ironic as its not only not in the basement, but its up on the 3rd story of my 3 floor house.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Are you a giant? Or do you use a step ladder to change cds?

Edit: Just noticed the pack of cigs. Dude, Peter Jackson? Why don't you just roll your tabacco in newspaper? It would still taste the same and you could save your money until you can afford real smokes.









the JAMESON needs to be 1 shelf lower too


----------



## slytown

So is that in your attic rob? Watch for spiders, they bite.


----------



## Starholdest

Lol Rob, I have almost the exact same blinds as you!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
This is my dungeon (As the wife calls it). ironic as its not only not in the basement, but its up on the 3rd story of my 3 floor house.

Nice desk man..got the same one...Love them things..

Just fill it up a little more =)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


So is that in your attic rob? Watch for spiders, they bite.


Nah, the house I bought has 3 floors; 3 bedrooms on the second floor and 2 on the top (the big master and the little one I use for my computer room)

BrinNutz, whats up with the monitor!!! You'll go blind!


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Nah, the house I bought has 3 floors; 3 bedrooms on the second floor and 2 on the top (the big master and the little one I use for my computer room)

BrinNutz, whats up with the monitor!!! You'll go blind!

At least he'll go blind happy, right?


----------



## DVtriple6

'bout time I post here, hmm? 
Browsing OCN and playing music


----------



## da9pwnsu

My room, sorry its really messy right now, its usually ultra clean


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DVtriple6* 
'bout time I post here, hmm?
Browsing OCN and playing music


















Did u use your webcam to take pics ?


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Here's where I spend all my free time


----------



## slytown

Wow. Nice set-up dude.


----------



## fofokinha

Nice set up man! What keyboard is that?


----------



## Special_K

Dinovo wireless







I won't go back to normal keyboard keys ever again after my dinovo bluetooth. Makes transitioning from pc to laptop SOO much easier.


----------



## fofokinha

It looks good... I'm in the market for a keyboard...think I will test run this one


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fofokinha*


It looks good... I'm in the market for a keyboard...think I will test run this one










Theres the Really fancy diNivo thats got a piano black color, and bluetooth but its 150 on newegg

this keyboard is the cheapest of the diNivo's its only RF and came with some lame sauce AA battery mouse.

however the keyboard seems to be very responisive, only thing is when im crouching in a game im holding 2 buttons and i dunno if im pressing them hard enough or what but im always standing up and crouching...pretty obvious where i am lol


----------



## neonlazer

My new gravity defying setup!


----------



## l3ebs

thats prity kool


----------



## Kopi

Dont laugh at the CRT, I can't afford an LCD and it runs 1600x1200


----------



## Iconoclast

I cleaned up my room and decided to take some pics so a few days from now I can remember what "clean" looked like.
My Ghetto box:








I lost the drive bay covers and I could feel some of my intake air being deflected out, so I decided to further dress the part.








I can run my sound through my cd player via a usb port - killer sound.
















Many a nap has been had on that couch.


----------



## IowaState15

I would just sit on that couch and look at that wall lol!

Some of these setups put mine to shame... Im gonna clean up sometime and show you my "updated" room


----------



## tjb

Heres Mine


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjb* 
Heres Mine

















Very nice LCD set up! Got one of them screens myself!

Can't say I love the Dell though...


----------



## tjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
Very nice LCD set up! Got one of them screens myself!

Can't say I love the Dell though...









I don't like the dell either. I want a new computer but I don't have the money.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

The Setup...








*edit* I'm currently using the Gemini2 now, but it's not pictured in the above.





































The 27" 1080i LCDTV shown above had a refresh rate that was crap so
I'm back to the Trinitron FD CRT thats 1600x1200 @ 100hz with .21mm

X-Fi optical out to the Harmon Kardon AVR430 powering the JBL E series speakers
and sending the signal to the JL under my desk is in a t-line enclosure that I custom
made for the sub, it's 2cuft @ 28hz makes for an amazing sound stage when in game...










If your into caraudio check out my youtube page...

http://www.youtube.com/SHiZNiLTi and watch... "18" Flexing a buildings roof"

Here is the latest build, when I finish it I'll post a hair trick video...

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=243473

Let me know what you guys think and if you have any questions on what you see above.

-SHiZ http://www.myspace.com/gvisser

add me to your xfire ...


----------



## l3ebs

A little bit of a re-shuffle.

Desktop Setup:

















Gaming Setup:


----------



## theartist

Kinda crappy pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Fossil

Wow, I'm kind of surprised at how many people have two monitor setups. Some of the ways you guys have stuff setup is really f'in cool though. I wish I could snap a pic or 2 of my room, but I don't have a camera.


----------



## Mootsfox

Sorry for the big picture, just tinypic'd before my dinners.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Finally cleaned and re-arranged my room . . . here are some more recent pics:

oh and printer is now wireless in the closet


----------



## Criss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Finally cleaned and re-arranged my room . . . here are some more recent pics:

oh and printer is now wireless in the closet



















That is some nasty looking water, how did you manage to dye it brown?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criss*


That is some nasty looking water, how did you manage to dye it brown?


its radiator fluid + water mix.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*












That Nile sticker . . . .. . I want it .. . now.


----------



## KIND

well damn i am gonna have to buy like 2 50 inch lcd and a dream computer and have to put some pictures up


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO*


That Nile sticker . . . .. . I want it .. . now.


Got it from the Relapse website when I ordered a Godflesh hoodie, which is now in the possession of a nutty ex-girlfriend


----------



## USFORCES

Heres mine but I have a differn't tower.


----------



## _Marciano_

^ Nice , you like fish dont you ?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*












A Loveless wallpaper. Hmmmm . . . . interesting.

PS : I'm a Loveless fanatic.


----------



## Ricapar

CLICK HERE FOR FULL IMAGE


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ricapar*










CLICK HERE FOR FULL IMAGE











Pfff... you call _that_ a computer room???


----------



## montypython

Nice setup in the basement. Where did you get all the computers from?schools? I would post a pic but don't have anything capable of taking pics right now.


----------



## Ricapar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *montypython* 
Nice setup in the basement. Where did you get all the computers from?schools? I would post a pic but don't have anything capable of taking pics right now.

Some I got from my High School, which was getting rid of some stuff. The majority of them I got from people who were throwing them out. I'd be driving by, see a computer on the side of the road, and pick it up. Most of the time it was just something silly that was wrong with it.


----------



## bolobolo

ohh lemme go take a couple pics quick


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ricapar* 








CLICK HERE FOR FULL IMAGE











Old school. pimpin. u know what u should do?

do a LAN PARTY!!! muahahaha.


----------



## bolobolo




----------



## NeRoToXeN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ricapar* 








CLICK HERE FOR FULL IMAGE










PHOTOSHOPPED!!!


----------



## riflepwnage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bolobolo* 


















the sponge bob THEME YAY!!!


----------



## rayd24

my setup...except I am missing the computer right now









I just got my WC set up so decided it was time to paint/mod the case a bit



























I desperately need some cable management.










Ahhh so empty







Thank goodness for the laptop


----------



## mugan23

ghetto








(u like my one of a kind high class lanparty case





















lol) this is my new rig might not look new but every thing inside is new lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
ghetto
(u like my one of a kind high class lanparty case





















lol) this is my new rig might not look new but every thing inside is new lol

Sansa e200 series, nice choice. Did you get it from woot?


----------



## Hailscott

My getto room again.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
My getto room again.

Nice betta; and are those recoil pads?

Also, more pics of your lazy kitty


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Nice betta; and are those recoil pads?

Also, more pics of your lazy kitty










Here ya go. Yes thoes are recoil pads for Madden 06.


----------



## dskina

Woot!


----------



## mugan23

nah i got it for my bday lol i don't kno where from but its freakin kik ass player (great bat life)


----------



## DorsalFin89

Here is an update, have a printer now because i have the only computer in a family of 4, my dad's 462 rig is down so.....now everyone is using my computer.


----------



## MrSpock2002

I edited these down in size..
This is my room for the time being.. And I'm hoping temporary as I'm wanting to move out of the folks place once some personal stuff gets taken care of.

Yes that's a hamster cage! I LOVE animals with a passion.


















This one is of my frige area.. This way I don't miss a kill in BF2!










God after looking at that my CD/DVD collection is so sad.. I once had hundreds of CD's and DVD's but sold most of my stuff off when I moved to Norway. Once I moved back to the States I just havn't bought much. I use Napster now and only buy very few CD's these days..


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002*


I edited these down in size..
This is my room for the time being.. And I'm hoping temporary as I'm wanting to move out of the folks place once some personal stuff gets taken care of.

Yes that's a hamster cage! I LOVE animals with a passion.









This one is of my frige area.. This way I don't miss a kill in BF2!

God after looking at that my CD/DVD collection is so sad.. I once had hundreds of CD's and DVD's but sold most of my stuff off when I moved to Norway. Once I moved back to the States I just havn't bought much. I use Napster now and only buy very few CD's these days..


im feelin the fridge







and that wallpaper! can u send me that pic


----------



## BrinNutz

Yo, just post a link to that wallpaper..I want it too!!!


----------



## MrSpock2002

LOL.. Ok

I've got another that I think if you liked the first one you might like this one too...

Links to both: Here and Here


----------



## BrinNutz

Crap, can you get any 1900x1200 or 1900x1080 (Mine rez)

kthx


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Crap, can you get any 1900x1200 or 1900x1080 (Mine rez)

kthx

The pics are extremely detailed. So you should have no problem putting them in Photoshop and resizing them. Hell the Enterprise E one originally was 1024x768, but was so detailed it looked fine cranking the res up.


----------



## BrinNutz

I see jaggies @ 1680x1050...No goodz mang


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
I see jaggies @ 1680x1050...No goodz mang

Your rez probably makes the image crappy. It's great at my res 1680x1050.

Your's is probably just too high. Sorry man. I don't have the originals any longer either. If you have vista, just have it center in your monitor with a black border.


----------



## BrinNutz

LOL, I meant @ your rez just viewing on the page u hosted..=)


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ricapar* 








CLICK HERE FOR FULL IMAGE










you really need to get gett more lol







looks like some mad , evil , doomsday room lol


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
LOL, I meant @ your rez just viewing on the page u hosted..=)

I have to agree, the quality of that pic is horrendous.

Maybe you need a sharper monitor, or glasses?


----------



## ardente2007

my setup







chair removed otherwise you wouldn't see anything lol.



















explanation :

lol everyone knows you run faster with a knife








Mentos chewing gum all the nutrients i need to spend the day gaming lol
Supreme commander for when my internet screws up hehe

p.s.
don't ask about the wall's I havent got round to painting them yet as im a little broke


----------



## Rick Arter

Nice system I need to post a updated pic of my set up. My last one is like 10 pages back probably.


----------



## cleverchris

alright here is mine








lazyboy all the way


----------



## majin death

id show you my set up if a had a camera worth a damn


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
id show you my set up if a had a camera worth a damn









hasnt stopped any of us


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
hasnt stopped any of us









HEY! Mines good!!!11!









Mmmm love the Lazy boy for movies. But not for gaming lol.










Was my first computer. That was a BEAST 320lb monitor


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Here is mine.









dang cats!!!!!!!!!! i have 8 of them and they lay all over my desk too!!!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
dang cats!!!!!!!!!! i have 8 of them and they lay all over my desk too!!!

EIGHT? I can deal with cats, but EIGHT? No dogs?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
EIGHT? I can deal with cats, but EIGHT? No dogs?









Nothing wrong with that


----------



## MrSpock2002

I love cats, but could never own more then one. And on top of that I would never let them in my office or computer area. Their hair is fine and I would not feel like having to clean out my rig every week.


----------



## murcielago585

I don't really understand the thing with cats on this forum. Is getting a cat just the thing to do when you are an overclocker? haha


----------



## xlastshotx

Here is my setup.









3 Cats or less = OK
4 Cats or more = Lonely Cat Lady/Man, or someone missing something in their life

I am more of a dog person myself.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murcielago585* 
I don't really understand the thing with cats on this forum. Is getting a cat just the thing to do when you are an overclocker? haha

Cats and computers just kinda go together. There are some really cute cats out there...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Here is my setup.
3 Cats or less = OK
4 Cats or more = Lonely Cat Lady/Man, or someone missing something in their life

I am more of a dog person myself.

...but dogs are still better ^_^

This is my room while I'm away from school. The desktop is my mother's computer with a 2.8GHz S478 Celeron in it... I refuse to use it


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Cats and computers just kinda go together. There are some really cute cats out there...

...but dogs are still better ^_^

This is my room while I'm away from school. The desktop is my mother's computer with a 2.8GHz S478 Celeron in it... I refuse to use it

















Shame her into getting a new one by putting it in that box.
Better idea, Put it in that box and run Orthos til it melts, Then get here a Conroe or Quad!


----------



## Nakor

I finally got my new computer in today, and entirely built and ready for gaming. I am currently using my new 22" samsung monitor, dual'd with my old 19" samsung together. So, now I have one amazing setup. I will be getting my new Razer Lycosa keyboard earily next week, so not everything lights up blue just yet =P

Check it out:


----------



## l3ebs

Looking Good!


----------



## silverwing

Attachment 60148

Attachment 60149

Attachment 60150

Attachment 60151

Attachment 60152

Whathca think??? And srry for the bad blur in the blue pic my camera doesnt like the color blue.

OMG!!!!!! what happened in that second pic it looked fine on my comp. lmao!


----------



## silverwing

wth!! I keep getting databse error... oh well i will retry later


----------



## trendy

Completely out of space in here with a queen sized bed and this desk. . .

I'm def getting a bigger monitor too. This 19'' looks so small on this desk haha. 23'' widescreen ought to do it


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trendy* 









Completely out of space in here with a queen sized bed and this desk. . .

I'm def getting a bigger monitor too. This 19'' looks so small on this desk haha. 23'' widescreen ought to do it









Nice and simple. I like it.


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tricky*


Nice and simple. I like it.


Oh, it's usually a complete disaster. I literally just got that desk in here. I was using a $35 desk from walmart with about 1/16th the space


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*











Completely out of space in here with a queen sized bed and this desk. . .

I'm def getting a bigger monitor too. This 19'' looks so small on this desk haha. 23'' widescreen ought to do it










22" are on sale on black friday for $150 - 200 and 24" for $250 to 360.


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


22" are on sale on black friday for $150 - 200 and 24" for $250 to 360.


Unfortunately, I already spent my funds for this month on an 8800GT. Next month, it's either another 8800GT or a new monitor, or both if I can somehow sell this monitor that I have for a decent price.

Oh, two new things for my "computer room". Logitech Wave & a big arse mouse pad



























Got these today







I love the keyboard, the mouse pad is also awesome. Much better response from my mouse now


----------



## Showbizz

My spot and pooter.


----------



## EnforcerFX

My Workspace:










The other side:


----------



## Starholdest

Dang, Showbizz. I can't stand having no leg room, how do you play on your computer like that!

Also, nice setup, EnforcerFX. I really love that case and want to get it...A little expensive, though.


----------



## Showbizz

There is some leg room, its not a good angle. I do need to move my power strip board back to gain a little more room.


----------



## EnforcerFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Dang, Showbizz. I can't stand having no leg room, how do you play on your computer like that!

Also, nice setup, EnforcerFX. I really love that case and want to get it...A little expensive, though.










Actually, the case only cost me $185.00 after shipping. And the 4 120mm Noctua fans came FREE with it. Also the side panel and the top holes are custom too.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Showbizz* 
There is some leg room, its not a good angle. I do need to move my power strip board back to gain a little more room.

Ahh, I see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnforcerFX* 
Actually, the case only cost me $185.00 after shipping. And the 4 120mm Noctua fans came FREE with it. Also the side panel and the top holes are custom too.









Lucky







Unfortunately I live in Canada and things here aren't so cheap. For a v1000b like yours, it would cost me $249 exl. shipping and taxes


----------



## fofokinha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Showbizz* 
My spot and pooter.




























OMG...all the wires are gone!


----------



## afzsom

EnforcerFX: That case is just BEGGING you to put water inside...such a nice case, and purdy window...


----------



## EnforcerFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
EnforcerFX: That case is just BEGGING you to put water inside...such a nice case, and purdy window...

Hopefully during the holidays I'll have a little extra green to put towards it.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Showbizz* 
My spot and pooter.



























Get that stock cooler off of there!


----------



## Showbizz

NEVAR!! Stock cooling FTW. My temps are about 28-30 idle and 48-50 load, but I just bought a Tuniq 120, should get it next week.


----------



## ManDown

Here is a pic of my 2nd home, hope ya like it!


----------



## Syrillian

Nice setup ManDown.

mmm... that chair looks mighty comfy.


----------



## ManDown

Yes, it is =P Wheee.... Im spinning around wheeeee......


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well here's my humble desk. Small but gets the job done. I have 2 other desks as well (one that holds my server and my girl's rig, and one for our other living room PC). This one's where I spend most of my time though. Go ahead and point and laugh....I know my desk sucks!


----------



## wannabe_OC




----------



## 8800Gamer

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn0308dj8.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6569/dscn0309gi2.jpg
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7070/dscn0310wy8.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6813/dscn0311wv9.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2585/dscn0312gv8.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5828/dscn0313zy0.jpg


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ You got the wrong thread, bro.









Here's an updated picture of mine.


----------



## Duckydude

Sweet setup FallenAngel, where did you get the desktop wallpaper in the CRT?, it looks simply awesome. I love fantasyscape/city wallpaper like that. And what are those two headphones I see in your pic, (don't feel like wafting through the headphones club to find out). I should take pictures of my office pretty soon and post then up







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Thanks








The Desktop monitor is actually an old LCD. It kinda looks like a CRT though lmao.
The headphone on the left is the HD555, the one on the right is my modded HD580. Here's a link to the wallpaper.

http://tigaer.deviantart.com/art/ARTIFICIAL-18835521


----------



## Mootsfox

I got a new CD/DVD rack


----------



## loop0001

righto so this is my whole deal...of which im quite happy with
except for the LCS...ill be fixing that sometime this summer









i will always own an L desk...they're so freakishly useful









a 19" and 22" wide, saitek eclipse, and razer mouse









mehehe,...i think this is the best chair in the world atm









the monster, but i dont know when i will fix the cable management...









aaand the watercooler...which i kindof failed with...but it works, and works really well


----------



## blade007

u nd a new chair loop









nice dvd rack moots


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


u nd a new chair loop









nice dvd rack moots


lol no way!! i got this thing at fred meyer for 6.99!! it's awesome!
my last one was a chair like this to, but it was canadian..mehehe








and it cut me
but this one is better

dvd rack moots?!?! lost me


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Hey! I see me in the pic. Woohoo!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Hey! I see me in the pic. Woohoo!


hahaha, took me a moment of "***?!?!?"
then looked too
lol thats great


----------



## sh1v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


hahaha, took me a moment of "***?!?!?"
then looked too
lol thats great










nice use of cardboard there. Heh


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sh1v*


nice use of cardboard there. Heh


lol, there is a street light that always gets me in the eyes when i sleep..
and i mean it is positioned perfectly...damn thing..
so the carboard blocks it...
and no the blinds dont work...they leave about a 2" space from the bottom of the window sill...still letting the light thru :swearing:


----------



## strangedaze39




----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strangedaze39*





nice keyboard.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strangedaze39*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


nice keyboard.


f' that . . nice resolution


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strangedaze39*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


f' that . . nice resolution










f' that . . . Nice monitors


----------



## BrinNutz

2560x1600 I believe..It's a 30" Dell from what I can tell


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Showbizz*


My spot and pooter.



















just noticed your cans. . . which AKG's are they? the 271's?


----------



## mr tompo

what res is that


----------



## BrinNutz

Look above your post..I responded after you, but somehow it made it above yours.

This site is having some issues lately.(the past month at least)


----------



## mr tompo




----------



## Truambitionz

All new. Im working on it.
I need speakers now.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 









All new. Im working on it.
I need speakers now.

wat keyboard is that


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:

wat keyboard is that
I spent around 1,000 on my computer and a 300 dollar Monitor but I got a 5 dollar keyboard lol..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823174002


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
I spent around 1,000 on my computer and a 300 dollar Monitor but I got a 5 dollar keyboard lol..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823174002

i like the keyboard most of all


----------



## Showbizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


just noticed your cans. . . which AKG's are they? the 271's?


Yep, good eye. They sound awesome but mine distort on right side at high volume. I might have to send them back, I'm hoping they can send a replacement part . They are super comfy, auto turn off when you take them off is nice too.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


i like the keyboard most of all










It's backspace button is so small, though


----------



## ejams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*











All new. Im working on it. 
I need speakers now.


We have basically the same set-up if that's an 226BW =P.

Except I got the G15 for 30 bucks and the G7(only a month old) off a friend for 40 =D.

I don't like the G15 because its HUGE, I have no use for macros, and no use for the screen.. And the back lighting isn't bright at all. I'd post pics but my case is practically hidden underneath my desk.

EDIT: Oh.. and I'm missing a wheely chair. Wooden chairs ftl.


----------



## strangedaze39

I'm glad you guys liked it. The keyboard is an Apple Aluminum, and the monitor is the Dell 3007WFP-HC (resolution 2560x1600). FYI the dragon is for good luck


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strangedaze39* 
I'm glad you guys liked it. The keyboard is an Apple Aluminum, and the monitor is the Dell 3007WFP-HC (resolution 2560x1600).



niceee. how much did u pay for that keyboard and where did u get it

is it wireless


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strangedaze39* 
I'm glad you guys liked it. The keyboard is an Apple Aluminum, and the monitor is the Dell 3007WFP-HC (resolution 2560x1600). FYI the dragon is for good luck












Love the desk.

Custom? or store bought?


----------



## strangedaze39

I got it from the apple store it's about a 30 minute drive from my house. I payed 50 I think. It's not wireless but for an extra $20 dollars you can get the wireless. I like this one because it's tad thinner, it has the number keypad, and it has 2 usb ports on both sides of the base. You can see one of the USB ports in the pic the other one is on the opposite end, it's really skinny. Comfort is not an issue if your thinking about picking one up ( I have some scripts for the shortcuts if you ever need them, volume,play,pause,eject,ect.)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
niceee. how much did u pay for that keyboard and where did u get it

is it wireless

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...nplm=MB110LL/A


----------



## strangedaze39

Thanks fishinfan ! I built it myself, it's made of birch and oak. I went to officedepot to buy a desk and everything was crap. It took a almost a week to finish, but it only cost me $80.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ejams* 
We have basically the same set-up if that's an 226BW =P.

Except I got the G15 for 30 bucks and the G7(only a month old) off a friend for 40 =D.

I don't like the G15 because its HUGE, I have no use for macros, and no use for the screen.. And the back lighting isn't bright at all. I'd post pics but my case is practically hidden underneath my desk.

EDIT: Oh.. and I'm missing a wheely chair. Wooden chairs ftl.

Yea it's a 226bw. Thats a great deal on the keyboard by the way.
I need to invest in some good speakers and maybe i'll look into a better keyboard and mouse, but I'm content for now.


----------



## ejams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


Yea it's a 226bw. Thats a great deal on the keyboard by the way.
I need to invest in some good speakers and maybe i'll look into a better keyboard and mouse, but I'm content for now.


I'm currently using some cruddy headphones. I don't have speakers but it doesn't matter since there's 2 babies in house and one on the other side of this wall


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strangedaze39*


I got it from the apple store it's about a 30 minute drive from my house. I payed 50 I think. It's not wireless but for an extra $20 dollars you can get the wireless. I like this one because it's tad thinner, it has the number keypad, and it has 2 usb ports on both sides of the base. You can see one of the USB ports in the pic the other one is on the opposite end, it's really skinny. Comfort is not an issue if your thinking about picking one up ( I have some scripts for the shortcuts if you ever need them, volume,play,pause,eject,ect.)


I have one too. I picked it up when I got leopard that day it came out. It works great and its really thin.

Don't get the wireless, its $20 and you lose 1/3 of the keyboard (No numeric keypad and no extra function keys)

Get the wired and you get more keys


----------



## an51r

This is where the gaming goes down..........


----------



## strangedaze39

Nice Case ^^^^ what kind of beer is that ?


----------



## an51r

A local lager called Yuengling


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


A local lager called Yuengling


It's not considered local if they sell it across the country...lol


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


A local lager called Yuengling


You mean this stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuengling

Quote:



Yuengling produces 1.2 million barrels (1.4 million hectoliters) annually, which as of 2005, placed it sixth among American commercial breweries. Besides its two Pennsylvania facilities, Yuengling also operates a brewery in Tampa, Florida.


This stuff is good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldstar_%28beer%29

I miss Israel







, well 6 weeks in Israel this summer.


----------



## Flying_Fish

Here is a pic of my comp.
Nothing special, but its good enough for me.


----------



## Marin

My desk is usually clean but because of the crazy week and all the work I have been doing on my computer my room looks horrible. Anyway, here is my room right now.



Heres my desk. Its built in (Also the shelves are too, advantage of building a house from scratch)











Here are all of my computer parts. I just took apart my P180 and I am waiting for my TT.



And here is the P180. Empty, but it shall be used again. Folding Rig


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


My desk is usually clean but because of the crazy week and all the work I have been doing on my computer my room looks horrible. Anyway, here is my room right now.



Heres my desk. Its built in (Also the shelves are too, advantage of building a house from scratch)











Here are all of my computer parts. I just took apart my P180 and I am waiting for my TT.



And here is the P180. Empty, but it shall be used again. Folding Rig










very nice


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*







































I sould NOT use that hidious keyboard.... Nice setup otherwise though









Pay someone to clean your room!


----------



## Antolen

Here is myne


----------



## DorsalFin89

Update still crappy quality and messy.








Dog giving some love to the socket A rig lol.


----------



## Criss

Aweeeeee, golden retriever, what a cutie!!! I'm a sucker for dogs.


----------



## DorsalFin89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criss*


Aweeeeee, golden retriever, what a cutie!!! I'm a sucker for dogs.


Yah alot of ppl here are cat-tastic, I myself don't mind them but DOGS FTW lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Dogs are better than cats, especially the bigger and fluffier ones like retievers, bolder collies, etc.

Nice desk


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Antolen*


Here is myne










can u send me that wallpaper!!!


----------



## Nonchalant

Z-5500's have arrived!


----------



## HouseJhereg

Built it myself and just finished first stain and the fish tank needs to be finished but when its done it will be home to some poison arrow tree frogs.
the samsung will be rehung on a panel in the back and the new p180b will be home to my main (I am giving the modded 900 to my bro) then next to it after its built and i get my KVM swith the server will live there too.


----------



## fofokinha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HouseJhereg* 
Built it myself and just finished first stain and the fish tank needs to be finished but when its done it will be home to some poison arrow tree frogs.
the samsung will be rehung on a panel in the back and the new p180b will be home to my main (I am giving the modded 900 to my bro) then next to it after its built and i get my KVM swith the server will live there too.


Awesome desk!







I wish I could get a customer build too! Like your samurai swords too


----------



## iandroo888

although im new to the OCN.net forums, i thought id contribute to this. Went thru all the pages (yes i really went thru all 128 pages) and thought id contribute hehe. Nothing flashy like most peoples but something regular i guess.. lol










desk built myself over the summer. built two, both with natural stain and semi-gloss polyurethane finish. hehe was planning to build a hutch like HouseJhereg, but decided not to. would of gave me an excuse to put more stuff out. lol comments? ^_^ complaints...? x_X


----------



## DorsalFin89

Nice desk iandroo888
























EDIT: I hate only having 3 megapixals lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


although im new to the OCN.net forums, i thought id contribute to this. Went thru all the pages (yes i really went thru all 128 pages) and thought id contribute hehe. Nothing flashy like most peoples but something regular i guess.. lol










desk built myself over the summer. built two, both with natural stain and semi-gloss polyurethane finish. hehe was planning to build a hutch like HouseJhereg, but decided not to. would of gave me an excuse to put more stuff out. lol comments? ^_^ complaints...? x_X


Is that the wave board from Logitech? Also, what do you do for a living, I think I see a lab coat?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is that the wave board from Logitech? Also, what do you do for a living, I think I see a lab coat?


I was wondering the same thing!

To the guy with the Retriever awesome dog! My yellow lab hardly ever comes in my room. She's getting old and it hurts her to climb all the steps


----------



## DorsalFin89

Yeah, my dog is only 6 and the socket A rig isn't the basement so that's whys shes there.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is that the wave board from Logitech?


If you are referring to the keyboard it is the Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000


----------



## Evostance

Im a student so my bedroom is my computer room lol










Some of my games









The Beast


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spud387* 
If you are referring to the keyboard it is the Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

Ah, cool. They look very similar:
http://sillydog.org/forum/sdt_13680.php


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nonchalant* 
Z-5500's have arrived!










Ok, this is officially the best set-up I've ever seen on OCN. Nice job man.


----------



## Microx256

ok.. so heres my room









My "HQ"

















Stuff behind me incase i need something

















just some random crap.. a IBM laptop, some old motherboards, a PSU etc..

















color laser printer and some other crappage

















the "overview" of my room

















And the Guard of my HQ


----------



## Evostance

*Evil...*


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 









*Evil...*

yes she is, because i woke her up with the camera flash


----------



## iandroo888

Yeah thats a microsoft natural ergonomics 4000 keyboard. have crappy wrists.. but doesnt help when everyother keyboard you use is flat.. and only that keyboard is ergonomic. haha..

what i do for a living......

i....

am.....

a.....

student....

and works at a doctors office. they require everyone wear scrubs but they made an exception for me, wear lab coat, polo/dress shirt, tie, and dress pants.. i get called doctor a lot... haha =D


----------



## MrSpock2002

Micro nice taste in chocolate. I can only get it in Norway not in the states







Well I lied. Target has it once in a while.


----------



## iandroo888

99 cent store has that chocolate... hehe


----------



## biatchi

Tolblerone FTW i have some some of the whit choc version looking at me telling me too eat it:d


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


99 cent store has that chocolate... hehe


Lucky bastard.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Well I got lucky. My dog Rosie finally came up last night. There's no PC in the pic, but she was next to me. I've talked about her for a while never being able to show her off.

She's 10 and has been through a lot of medical problems, (no hip due to being hit by a car at 3), and some urinary problems which need medication, occasional surgery, and a special diet. She's my baby, and when she's gone, it's going to kill me.


----------



## BrinNutz

I posted these a couple months ago...Here's a refresher for y'all...I'm going to be moving here in a couple of weeks so I'll post those pics when I get settled. Moving in with the woman...uh oh!
































































Current:








Excuse the mess on the shelves, still tidying that up..=)









And here's the cabling again...=)


















For watching the movies on..=)


----------



## PenguinPIE

^ i have the same desk! also you have a very nice screen, what size is it?


----------



## iandroo888

uh oh, better put a password on the comp ! actually, turn off the surge protector! haha


----------



## milwaki_5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters



























that is freakin amazing...I hate rich people....but I wish I had this


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milwaki_5*


that is freakin amazing...I hate rich people....but I wish I had this


LOLOLOLOLOL I was thinking the same damn thing. That set up is sweet. I like the case as well.. Up until now I hadn't cared for anything but my Zero heh.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
Micro nice taste in chocolate. I can only get it in Norway not in the states







Well I lied. Target has it once in a while.

yep









i got a bit over 4kg of it here (11Â½ tubes) and a store 15km from here sells it








god damn expensive tho.. almost 5â‚¬ for one tube (400g)


----------



## Connor3400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*












What desk do you have right there?


----------



## Mootsfox

Ikea Jerker.

Extremely popular upon power users.


----------



## Connor3400

Are they discontinued? I searched for a while and can't find it. Is there another Ikea series name something like it?


----------



## thndr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


This is old but it's the best I have.











I smell sexual depriviation


----------



## Zekk

Really nice setups you guys have, I should really post my up soon


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zekk* 
Really nice setups you guys have, I should really post my up soon









Can't wait to see.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Connor3400* 
Are they discontinued? I searched for a while and can't find it. Is there another Ikea series name something like it?

As far as I know, yes, they are.


----------



## MrSpock2002

IKEA.. I've seen one ONCE in the States and that was on the Tarmac while waiting to take off to Norway.

Now in Norway, god me and the ex went there all the time. I LOVED it there. Only thing is, Norwegians don't have what we would call a "normal" bed. For some reason there are never any box springs, and the matresses seem cheap.

I loved taking the IKEA buss or the flybussen out there, always had to take a cab back though since we'd buy so much crap. I miss my laptop desk named Dave







.


----------



## BrinNutz

To all those who replied.

I posted my 37" Westinghouse 1080P LCD on an Ikea Jerker which is discontinued.

If you search craigslist near cities by you that have an Ikea store, you should likely find one. I know of 3 in the Chicago area, well, 2 now as I'm buying another one of them :









That desk above minus the very high top shelf will be mine at a cost of $40 plus half a tank of gas in my whip..Helluva deal!

And yes, Ikea did offer black frames years ago before this desk became a hit!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
To all those who replied.

I posted my 37" Westinghouse 1080P LCD on an Ikea Jerker which is discontinued.

If you search craigslist near cities by you that have an Ikea store, you should likely find one. I know of 3 in the Chicago area, well, 2 now as I'm buying another one of them :









That desk above minus the very high top shelf will be mine at a cost of $40 plus half a tank of gas in my whip..Helluva deal!

And yes, Ikea did offer black frames years ago before this desk became a hit!

And a different surface. The newer one has a concave front.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
And a different surface. The newer one has a concave front.

Oops, forgot to mention that, which is what I have posted on the last page is..=) Take a gander Moots, you'll enjoy it..I promise


----------



## Mootsfox

I wonder if I could stick this POS I have now somewhere. It came with the dorm, and we are not allowed to throw them out









If I can find a jerker for $40, I'll buy it.


----------



## surfbumb

just got a new 2.1 set, the sub booms...love the 5000:1 lcd
This is my room with a ghetto table, the real computer room is downstairs.









Santa came early









dogs


----------



## Jpshaff01

This is my current setup, will change soon when i move in January. I don't like my desk, it wasn't really meant for computers. When i had a CRT it was really bad.


----------



## Mootsfox

surfbumb, nice choice with the Onkyo receiver. Mine is close to 15 years old and it still outputs like a beast.


----------



## IceDon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *surfbumb* 
just got a new 2.1 set, the sub booms...love the 5000:1 lcd
This is my room with a ghetto table, the real computer room is downstairs.









Santa came early









dogs









You might wanna invest in a Surge Protector,a neighborhood blockout or a breaker trip can cause you alot of $$$.

Anyway,ill post some pics soon.


----------



## Zekk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Can't wait to see.


Yeah, I believe it's pretty nice for my first computer and first ever moding done







lol I just can't wait until after Christmas.. 2 of those 8800GT Superclocked graphics cards are gonna be a nice edition to my case, and all the new little extra stuff


----------



## Aft3rSh0kK




----------



## ginnz

aftershock.....

is that a CRT?


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


aftershock.....

is that a CRT? 


Yes it is.


----------



## ClayKann101

Heres mine it was pretty messy at the time and now my plexiglass is covered in stickers.


----------



## MrSpock2002

I figured I'd post an updated one. I just now finally got all the boxes stored (just built the rig a month ago).


----------



## l3ebs

Hey guys, Heres a little update. I decided to hook up my stereo to my computer as it sounds awesome. Here it is.


----------



## blade007

how much do u want for your G15


----------



## iandroo888

dam nice setup I3ebs. may i suggest some cable management outside of your computer? lol btw why do you have two mouses?


----------



## MrSpock2002

l3ebs nice set up. I'd personally hate the glass top on the desk though since I hate mouse pads.. I'll gladly take those monitors, laptop, stereo, and that nifty floor mat off your hands. Wait where did you say you lived? Could you pm me your exact address?


----------



## l3ebs

me?


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


me?


yeah, if this is a response to my G15 inquiry


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


me?


Yes you.. I need an address to come "borrow" your stuff!


----------



## Special_K

Guess his beats mine? =/


----------



## l3ebs

g15 isnt for sale 
and i love the look of the glass personally. 
i wont be giving out my address anytime soon sorry hehe 
and well special K you can decide what you like more lol 
the apple mouse is for my laptop to ther right of the picture


----------



## ru7hl355

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 








Guess his beats mine? =/

You dont even need to from there! you got a micro and a fridge right there! Dunno whether to call you a lazy ass or a genius!


----------



## ginnz

mine....


----------



## Cryraxz

Heres mine...


----------



## Mootsfox

Everyone loves magical Trevor because the tricks he does are everso clever...


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryraxz* 
Heres mine...










Nice mouse


----------



## DanNEBTD

Am I the only one here that uses the Wide view of OCN?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ru7hl355* 
You dont even need to from there! you got a micro and a fridge right there! Dunno whether to call you a lazy ass or a genius!

You'd love my room then...


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Am I the only one here that uses the Wide view of OCN?









No







I use it too


----------



## Clinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 









heres mine..

Holy crap, what is on your screen?


----------



## Clinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odie* 









I have that desktop wallpaper!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clinic* 
Holy crap, what is on your screen?

Looks like a weather map.


----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Am I the only one here that uses the Wide view of OCN?









If I used Wide-view, it would look ******ed


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
If I used Wide-view, it would look ******ed

















maybe because you have a CRT? . . .

have you tried it? . .I though Wide adapted to your res?


----------



## Special_K

I am a genious.







Still working on the portable toilet rolling chair. But gimme a few days.


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clinic*


Holy crap, what is on your screen?


And i thought i had alot of quick launch icons...HOLY TUNA!!!!


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*









maybe because you have a CRT? . . .

have you tried it? . .I though Wide adapted to your res?


4:3 res's don't need the wide view.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
4:3 res's don't need the wide view.

I ment that since it adapts to res it wouldnt look ******ed. . just regular


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


I am a *genious*.










Genius...


----------



## max302

Mah desk. You guys are lucky, I cleaned up the bags of chips and crap just for you


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

It aint much, but it suites me


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon* 






It aint much, but it suites me









Cant get more ghetto then that LOL..


----------



## darwing

Well I just finished customizing my case, I literally took a dremel and cut a hole in the side of the case and then the top of the case, installed a fan controller and made sure it was nice and proppa!

its not much but because I literally made the design and did it myself it feels like it's amazing! Plus my speaker setup beats most of yours!! LOL

P.S. I know my cables are all over the map, I'm getting a Neon this week and thats when I'm going to clean them up!!! hahaha




























completely hand crafted! angles and all are perfectly sliced with a dremel in my room!


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


No







I use it too










Wide View?

Edit: Oh Awesome I didn't know it existed! I wasn't living on my monitor before then









Beautiful lights Darwing


----------



## Cryraxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caos800* 
Nice mouse









Dont diss the mouse...i have no other till chrismas...


----------



## darwing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRogue* 
Beautiful lights Darwing









Thanks







I`m gonna fix up the cables as soon as I get that Neon so its clean!

Oh and where is this ghetto Mouse they are speaking of hahah


----------



## Special_K

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Special_K
I am a genious.

Genius...
Even genius's make mistakes.







I was tired. That's what being up 48 hours will do to ya'.

I figured I should show my triple monitor obsession. This is a timeline of what my setup has evolved from.
3-31-04








7-20-04








6-30-06








8-10-06








8-25-07









And you all have seen my recent setup with laptop and all.

I recently built a box to haul my monitors to lan parties. Figured, throw the pictures in there too.
100% custom.







Foam I stole from some old dell server boxes and the giant sheets from huge crates. Cut to size with a bread knife.


----------



## Starholdest

Very nice work on the box, Special_K


----------



## darwing

holy **** guy!! what an insane evolution!!! your first setup is so .. well shabby!! LOL and your final product is incredible!! plus that carrying box is ****ing nuts!! Oh man I envy you bro!! that is tight!! I hope one day I can have something like that!..

what do you use the 3 monitors for anyways?


----------



## DanNEBTD

^^ Very nice


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
I am a genious.







Still working on the portable toilet rolling chair. But gimme a few days.









nice setup but sooner or later your gonna move outa mom and dads attic right?


----------



## man03999

nice setup :] , i like those monitors ! ..


----------



## chailvr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 

Mah desk. You guys are lucky, I cleaned up the bags of chips and crap just for you









I appreciate it =)


----------



## Special_K

Quote:

nice setup but sooner or later your gonna move outa mom and dads attic right?
Special_K not only owns the attic...but Special_K owns the house.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Special_K not only owns the attic...but Special_K owns the house.









hmmmmmmmmm







you own the house and you keep your high dollar rig in the hottest part? the attic? makes sense to me


----------



## Special_K

right now, its 24.5c and in the summer its 26c (via 10k btu window a/c unit)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

the rocking chair is alot more comfortable then you may think, and my tv is normally on top of the wallunit but i have been playing ocarina of time so much i just brought it down, and yes, those are NES games in my cupboard in the one pictures.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
the rocking chair is alot more comfortable then you may think, and my tv is normally on top of the wallunit but i have been playing ocarina of time so much i just brought it down, and yes, those are NES games in my cupboard in the one pictures.

Great room, but you need a bigger monitor! So much empty desk space.


----------



## Cryraxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
hmmmmmmmmm







you own the house and you keep your high dollar rig in the hottest part? the attic? makes sense to me









Maybe its cos i live in England but my attic is by fair the coldest place in my house...lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Great room, but you need a bigger monitor! So much empty desk space.

ya, its only a 19inch and im looking to snag a 22wide to pop down beside it, havent decided on what one tho.


----------



## Crimsonite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
My feet fit comfortably on the edges of it (on the floor) lol. Sometimes I put my feet on it though, I like the feel of it when it rumbles haha.









Turn up bass max and get foot massage at the same time while gaming. I gotta get me one too.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh ya, my sub for my z5500s is right in the coner under my desk, makes a great foot rest, feels pretty awesome when playing some games with the bass all the way up.


----------



## Fantomau

I just got a new digicam, So heres my system

Pics are too big to put up.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
I just got a new digicam, So heres my system

Nice.


----------



## noshibby

This is the latest pic of mine (like an hour ago) (and sorry for bad quality, I took it with my moto Razr2)


----------



## Armadi110

might as well upload mine


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Armadi110* 
might as well upload mine



Lol, nice, but don't make me break out my cans


----------



## afzsom

@noshibby: thats a nice uh....clock, on your desktop, eh? >_>


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
@noshibby: thats a nice uh....clock, on your desktop, eh? >_>

it sure is







hahahah


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Armadi110* 
might as well upload mine



mmmm dr pepper.

I will break out the cans, like dskina said.


----------



## Armadi110

i did have moar (like 50) but i had to get rid of them


----------



## Fantomau

Heres mine before I re-arranged:



And after:


----------



## Luke312

Fanto please link me to where you got your background, i love it,


----------



## Fantomau

Sure, I got it HERE

Comes in green or grey


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


nice setup but sooner or later your gonna move outa mom and dads attic right?


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Special_K not only owns the attic...but Special_K owns the house.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


hmmmmmmmmm







you own the house and you keep your high dollar rig in the hottest part? the attic? makes sense to me










Does this look like the type of guy (22) that would be living in his parents attic?


----------



## The_Jester

yes


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Does this look like the type of guy (22) that would be living in his parents attic?




















Christ I'm going to have nightmares for a week..


----------



## Soya

how'd you break your thumb


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
yes

Exactly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
Christ I'm going to have nightmares for a week..
















rofl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soya* 
how'd you break your thumb









I have know idea how _he_ broke _his_ thumb.


----------



## AMOCO

Well heres my updated computer / whatever room,lol


----------



## Syrillian

Work in Progress.


----------



## youngone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Work in Progress.



















why you gotta go and do that
very nice Adress please


----------



## ginnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
the rocking chair is alot more comfortable then you may think, and my tv is normally on top of the wallunit but i have been playing ocarina of time so much i just brought it down, and yes, those are NES games in my cupboard in the one pictures.


hey! thats an old "Commodore" monitor! i used to have one of those!


----------



## ginnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
I just got a new digicam, So heres my system

Pics are too big to put up.


well then resize them.


----------



## Syrillian

Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## youngone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Dark Side of the Moon.









if i may ask how many video cards do you have? I thought you had ultra's you have ati cards as well?


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Work in Progress.



















how exactly do you make use of that huge monitor, its facing... a table...


----------



## Syrillian

erm...

Youngone, the rundown is:

2 x Ultra
1 x GTX
1 x 2900
1 x 7900GT
1 x 7600GT










noshibby... that is my test/build bench. There is a stool and it equates to the same setup as a desk.... just taller.

It alos rotates so that I can see the screen clearly when I am at the other end of the table; as the monitor is on a KDE device and can have up to 4 systems wired into it... and occasionally I do when peeps bring me their old or sick compys to be attended to.... it is a testbench monitor.


----------



## youngone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
erm...

Youngone, the rundown is:

2 x Ultra
1 x GTX
1 x 2900
1 x 7900GT
1 x 7600GT










noshibby... that is my test/build bench. There is a stool and it equates to the same setup as a desk.... just taller.

It alos rotates so that I can see the screen clearly when I am at the other end of the table; as the monitor is on a KDE device and can have up to 4 systems wired into it... and occasionally I do when peeps bring me their old or sick compys to be attended to.... it is a testbench monitor.










very nice my friend, maybe when im your age i will have the same


----------



## Syrillian

youngone.... I have no doubt that you will....except that you will be wet-wired neurologically into your rig, and you will be playing HL2:Episode 27 in a state-of-the-art VR suit.









Oh.... and you can't get married and have kids as well, unless you are baggillioinaire


----------



## Mootsfox

Forget the children and gf/wife, I want moar computers!


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Forget the children and gf/wife, I want moar computers!

haha agreed


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
youngone.... I have no doubt that you will....except that you will be wet-wired neurologically into your rig, and you will be playing HL2:Episode 27 in a state-of-the-art VR suit.









Oh.... and you can't get married and have kids as well, unless you are baggillioinaire









That is a slick background that you have on your systems.

Care to spread the wealth?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Forget the children and gf/wife, I want moar computers!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
haha agreed

Lol...

Don't get me wrong. I love Women, Children and fuzzy puppies... but from a distance.

Families are the best thing that ever happened to themselves (mostly)...
I'm just not compelled to pair up, go forth, and multiply (I don't mind going through the motions of the latter







.... but "Friends" is all that I have time for.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
That is a slick background that you have on your systems.

Care to spread the wealth?









The background is "Neutron Revolver".

...and sure... you are welcome to come to my cave and eat Top-Ramen anytime you like.


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm home for the holiday break, and I brought my desktop home with me. I'm seriously thinking about buy a set of Z-540's or similar to keep at home, these $0.79 emachine speakers suck.










I live with three other guys, and we have to share a small kitchen. This is my cupboard. It's roughly $20 worth of noodles.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Work in Progress.



















O_O thats nice... which direction is that monitor on the right facing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I'm home for the holiday break, and I brought my desktop home with me. I'm seriously thinking about buy a set of Z-540's or similar to keep at home, these $0.79 emachine speakers suck.










I live with three other guys, and we have to share a small kitchen. This is my cupboard. It's roughly $20 worth of noodles.










is it me or is that desk used but a lot of people here? nice tower. not sure what your budget is on purchasing new speakers but if you have a high budget, my suggestion would be logitech Z series.. 5300e or 5500. i heard the 2300's 2.1 is really nice also. ive tried the x-530 before. they suck. id stay away from the G51's. they may look good but bad performance. as expensive as 5500 if not more >_>

btw. nice ramen =P


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
is it me or is that desk used but a lot of people here? nice tower. not sure what your budget is on purchasing new speakers but if you have a high budget, my suggestion would be logitech Z series.. 5300e or 5500. i heard the 2300's 2.1 is really nice also. ive tried the x-530 before. they suck. id stay away from the G51's. they may look good but bad performance. as expensive as 5500 if not more >_>

btw. nice ramen =P

I know a few people use it. I got mine on sale at office max for like $150 I think. It's nice and big, but it's falling apart and can't take my 70lb Armor (which is why it's on the floor).

The speakers are just for at home, I've got a really nice setup in my dorm, so I don't wanna drop $150-250 on speakers I'll use maybe four days a month when I come home. I've seen the Z-540s clearanced for around $50 which to me seems worth it. I think Logitech replaced them with the X-540's? Which if I could find for $50 I'd scoop them up.


----------



## phantasm

ababab
blabalb


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantasm*





Wow, you must really like your vitamin C


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, iandroo888

The testbench monitor is essentially facing the camera (it also rotates). The keyboard may be what is confusing the line-of-sight/orientation as it is turned sideways to accomodate the rest of the crap that is stacked on the table.

Heh! Mootsy.... a man after my own heart. I know darn well that Ramen is not the best thing for me... but I just can't help it... old habits are hard to break...

Besides, one can't beat a 33-cent meal.









...and nice desk. Me likey big-time!


----------



## phantasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Wow, you must really like your vitamin C











the real vitamin c -> http://www.picnote.com/img/934525693/IMG_1014.jpg


----------



## DorsalFin89

Amen to that. lol


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Re-arranged my room completely to make way for the X-540 sound system i plan on buying.

My room isnt very big, so im trying to fit alot in a small space, i need a new entertainment center as well. But this was the best i could do for now, i like it better than it was before:





Part of my 2.1 surround system. Toshiba 25watt RMS 8 ohm speakers:


The subwoofer, a 12inch Boss Audio 4 ohm in a ported box getting about 150watts RMS:


My Sony Amplifier 2 channel 165watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms. Powered by a 400watt (192watt RMS) Ultra power supply modded with 4 guage power wire:



And last my computer, which is kinda hidden and berely fits under my desk:


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I know a few people use it. I got mine on sale at office max for like $150 I think. It's nice and big, but it's falling apart and can't take my 70lb Armor (which is why it's on the floor).

The speakers are just for at home, I've got a really nice setup in my dorm, so I don't wanna drop $150-250 on speakers I'll use maybe four days a month when I come home. I've seen the Z-540s clearanced for around $50 which to me seems worth it. I think Logitech replaced them with the X-540's? Which if I could find for $50 I'd scoop them up.


i see. oh well. maybe just bad opinion on my part. im tryin to scoop up enough money for a set of Z-5500's on sale right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, iandroo888

The testbench monitor is essentially facing the camera (it also rotates). The keyboard may be what is confusing the line-of-sight/orientation as it is turned sideways to accomodate the rest of the crap that is stacked on the table.

Heh! Mootsy.... a man after my own heart. I know darn well that Ramen is not the best thing for me... but I just can't help it... old habits are hard to break...

Besides, one can't beat a 33-cent meal.









...and nice desk. Me likey big-time!


33 cent? omg the price go up? last time i checked they were like 12 for $1 or 10 for $1. i eat 2-3 so thats only like 20 - 30 cents x_x lol =P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{LSK} Otacon*


Re-arranged my room completely to make way for the X-540 sound system i plan on buying.

My room isnt very big, so im trying to fit alot in a small space, i need a new entertainment center as well. But this was the best i could do for now, i like it better than it was before:





Part of my 2.1 surround system. Toshiba 25watt RMS 8 ohm speakers:


The subwoofer, a 12inch Boss Audio 4 ohm in a ported box getting about 150watts RMS:


My Sony Amplifier 2 channel 165watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms. Powered by a 400watt (192watt RMS) Ultra power supply modded with 4 guage power wire:



And last my computer, which is kinda hidden and berely fits under my desk:




ow. eyes hurt from lookin at ur pictures (not the messy room part but the blurryness and darkness.. straining my eyes to see whats in the picture) lol x_x


----------



## blade007

wow, r u blind yet


----------



## iandroo888

who? me? x_x


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Work in Progress.












































That's insane!!!!!!!!! Post some more pics!!!!!!!! What kinda mouse is that w/ the black / blue? and what's that shelf looking thing on the desk closer to the camera?


----------



## grav1t0n

Was tired of the dual monitors LOL:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c_lowson* 























That's insane!!!!!!!!! Post some more pics!!!!!!!! What kinda mouse is that w/ the black / blue? and what's that shelf looking thing on the desk closer to the camera?











The mouse is a Razor Copperhead. Neat mouse. The triple copperhead insignia glows intermitantly....









The shelf-looking thing is just that - a folding shelf. when not in use I drop it vertically.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

c_lowson, what kind of studio monitors are those?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


c_lowson, what kind of studio monitors are those?


M-Audio BX8a's and the sub is a BX10s, really nice I love em. Diddy uses them in his home studio


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c_lowson*















































Was tired of the dual monitors LOL:











daaam two word for you "Cable Management" nice monitor


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c_lowson* 
M-Audio BX8a's and the sub is a BX10s, really nice I love em. Diddy uses them in his home studio









nice, i just built a little studio for my friend and got him some Tannoy Precision 8 iDP cabinets with a TS10 sub, they sound great so far, i may take a look into those m-audios tho, they look like a pretty nice cabinet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I'm home for the holiday break, and I brought my desktop home with me. I'm seriously thinking about buy a set of Z-540's or similar to keep at home, these $0.79 emachine speakers suck.










I live with three other guys, and we have to share a small kitchen. This is my cupboard. It's roughly $20 worth of noodles.











I love you - can I live with you? Oh, lets merge with Syrillian and we can all mod and eat noodles all day. ^_^


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryraxz*


Heres mine...











*gasps*
you got Cloud and Vincent statues! *dies*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


*snip* Oh, lets merge with Syrillian and we can all mod and eat noodles all day. ^_^


...I'm in!









I LUV noodles!

Lol...had to snip that first part off.... it just would have sounded WRONG!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I love you - can I live with you? Oh, lets merge with Syrillian and we can all mod and eat noodles all day. ^_^


Well, noodles are a bit cheaper in bulk. I bet they would be a lot cheaper by the pellet.


----------



## binormalkilla

Here is the living room of my condo (not really sure WTH makes it a condo.....







)
A little COD4 action on the screen


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
Here is the living room of my condo (not really sure WTH makes it a condo.....







)
A little COD4 action on the screen

















Dood *** I want to sit in a comfy recliner and play games on a big LCD screen. Lulz nice setup, I am def envious but I am sure you earned it.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
Dood *** I want to sit in a comfy recliner and play games on a big LCD screen. Lulz nice setup, I am def envious but I am sure you earned it.

Yea thanks man, I love this setup







I paid for it all except for the chair......Christmas present from last year


----------



## Mootsfox

I hate that map soooo much. I actually don't like most of the CoD4 maps. Overgrown is awesome though









You have a great setup too, by the way, I envy.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I hate that map soooo much. I actually don't like most of the CoD4 maps. Overgrown is awesome though









You have a great setup too, by the way, I envy.

Thanks again







I like COD4 (haven't played THAT much yet), but one thing that I dislike is the number of grenades that are at any given place.....I mean WOW it's insane.....
I don't know the names of most of the maps yet, but the spread out maps are better because it cuts down on nade spamming.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Ambush and Bog are my favs. 1000-2000 every round baby.


----------



## Fearless




----------



## Marin

Heres my room when its dark, hopefully when I get an Antec 900 it should have more light.



And here is my MacBook. It is being used at the extended display, and the 206BW is my main display.


----------



## eureka

:3

new monitor for xmas


----------



## dskina

Sexy times 3.


----------



## eureka

True true.


----------



## Mootsfox

Mmhmm.


----------



## dskina

:d


----------



## eureka

:d indeed

call of duty 4 tomorrow me thinks


----------



## bolobolo

here


----------



## bolobolo




----------



## shizdan

sorry for the haynis carpet and wallpaper we just moved into this hosue and we are restoring it


----------



## tjb

Update!!!

My room with all my new christmas gifts
















My floating Monitors








My New Stand









Things I also got:
Usb Hub Mouse pad
Linksys WRT54GL Router
Tools
Powered Usb Hub


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*











sorry for the haynis carpet and wallpaper we just moved into this hosue and we are restoring it


haha, yeah thats looks rough... either way, sweet system.


----------



## chesterp

I just moved my whole setup, this is not an extreme gaming setup or anything its just my normal PC. Later this week i hope to format the HDD because it's a dell and it sucks and its all unorganized and pretty slow. Moving on, I hope you enjoy the photos. They were taken with my new Canon Rebel XT that I got for Christmas.

In the Picture:

Dell Dimension 8300
-2.6GHz Pentium 4
-512MB RAM
-MX440 GPU
-80GB HDD w/ Windows XP Professional

HP 3210

POS Dell 5.1 Speakers

Netgear RangeMaxx

Logitech S510 Keyboard & Mouse

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2223114...7603547081055/


----------



## Unl33t

Well here's mine.

With my newly acquired 20" BenQ FP-202W-V3 monitor, and G11 Keyboard, as i couldnt get the G15 where I am











Can you say "Ghetto"?



Me new monitor


----------



## jsonbass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjb*


Update!!!

My room with all my new christmas gifts
















My floating Monitors








My New Stand









Things I also got:
Usb Hub Mouse pad
Linksys WRT54GL Router
Tools
Powered Usb Hub


Nice monitors. Why's one sideways though?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsonbass*


Nice monitors. Why's one sideways though?


I guess you've never browsed OCN with a 22" on it's side then. If I had a stand, I'd do it too. You can basically see about half the front page on one screen, it's nice.


----------



## blade007

i assume it's for programming


----------



## darkninja420

tjb, what stand is that?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


tjb, what stand is that?


maybe im missing something but i cant even see the stand lol ... the dell monitors (2007, 2407, 3007) all rotate like that though


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c_lowson*


maybe im missing something but i cant even see the stand lol ... the dell monitors (2007, 2407, 3007) all rotate like that though


his last pic shows them lol its clamped to the desk with two arms and its silver..


----------



## tjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsonbass*


Nice monitors. Why's one sideways though?


I can use it for alot of things. One use is to view webpages.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


tjb, what stand is that?


http://www.ergotron.com/Products/Mul...S/default.aspx


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjb* 
I can use it for alot of things. One use is to view webpages.
http://www.ergotron.com/Products/Mul...S/default.aspx


ouch 3 bills for a stand >< would be nice to have my lcd and my lappy on one stand though.. but im not rich


----------



## tjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
ouch 3 bills for a stand >< would be nice to have my lcd and my lappy on one stand though.. but im not rich









Mine was given to me for christmas. I think amazon has them cheaper.


----------



## darkninja420

nice setup NEvolution, icemats i see to left?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
nice setup NEvolution, icemats i see to left?

Thanks.

Yup, gotta use my trusty icemats during the night.

I couldn't fit my rig into to pic since i don't have wide view/panorama on the n95-3.


----------



## darkninja420

yea i just bought a pair last week waiting for them to get here


----------



## NEvolution

Nice. You'll simply love them. Though the wire may get annoying sometimes as it's so long. lol


----------



## itslogz

New setup. Got the desk for christmas.


----------



## blade007

nice desk


----------



## Starholdest

Yes







nice desk!


----------



## itslogz

Thanks guys







I was lucky that the monitor fit in between the two top glass panels, its got about a inch of room to play with, so if i had a samsung 226BW it probbably would need modifying to fit. My monitor is a Acer Al2216W, and its 20 1/2" from side to side, so luckily it doesent have fancy side paneling or I would be screwed


----------



## Onyl Ryan

*tjb,*
Dude i like your Dual LCD's including your Stand!!
Thats my dream gift too..
Imagining my self using those for my Artworks.. Hehehe!

Whats the total Height of the Samsung 22" including the Simple Stand in Inches?
Computing my Space of my working area.. Thanks!!


----------



## tjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onyl Ryan*


*tjb,*
Dude i like your Dual LCD's including your Stand!!
Thats my dream gift too..
Imagining my self using those for my Artworks.. Hehehe!

Whats the total Height of the Samsung 22" including the Simple Stand in Inches?
Computing my Space of my working area.. Thanks!!


I only got the stand for Christmas. I bought the monitors my self. One in April and the other in August.









I'm guessing about there about 18" high with the original stands.


----------



## Thundergod989

man this thread owns









Here's my new setup at my office.


----------



## willhub

My PC Area:

Old:









New:










Inside:


----------



## Tricky




----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Thanks guys







I was lucky that the monitor fit in between the two top glass panels, its got about a inch of room to play with, so if i had a samsung 226BW it probbably would need modifying to fit. My monitor is a Acer Al2216W, and its 20 1/2" from side to side, so luckily it doesent have fancy side paneling or I would be screwed










Excellent monitor. I LOVE mine.

Man what's up with everyones spaces being dustballs? LOL.. I clean my entire space once a week from top to bottom.


----------



## darkninja420

downstairs:








upstairs:


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002*


Excellent monitor. I LOVE mine.

Man what's up with everyones spaces being dustballs? LOL.. I clean my entire space once a week from top to bottom.


Yep the acer Al2216W is the best cost/performance ratio 22" that i've seen.

And hey







My areas not a dust ball







I clean mine every 2-3 days or so i'd say at the least.

This glass is hard as hell to keep clean, so i'm forced to


----------



## KIA_PETE

current pc, all sound system is linked up and a night vision scope because you never know wen


----------



## urbtree

i know i`ve posted this elsewhere but


















i seam to be some what unusual in the fact that all mine is set up next to my LAN couch


----------



## ConteoAMD

mine....


----------



## mikeroq

Reserving my spot since i'm cleaning and rearranging my computer area today.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeroq* 
Reserving my spot since I'm cleaning and rearranging my computer area today.

Reserving your spot? Like there is a limit to the number of posts lol


----------



## version2

Old pic:


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Yep the acer Al2216W is the best cost/performance ratio 22" that i've seen.

And hey







My areas not a dust ball







I clean mine every 2-3 days or so i'd say at the least.

This glass is hard as hell to keep clean, so i'm forced to










lol.. I wasn't talking to you! But I can see how you'da thunk it..


----------



## man03999

Hmmm here is my pc desk ... nice lil walmart desk lol ...


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I guess you've never browsed OCN with a 22" on it's side then. If I had a stand, I'd do it too. You can basically see about half the front page on one screen, it's nice.

just tried it on my 22" dell and now i want a second monitor. you can see so much more stuff its not even funny!


----------



## Havegooda

I fail.










~Gooda~


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


I fail.










~Gooda~


Nice case, I got the same one


----------



## Havegooda

Yea boi!

~Gooda~


----------



## SebDaMuffin

why doesnt anyone have a couch??? (bad posture eh?) and why isn't anyone backed against a wall? (wires?) its the best way to get nice surround. just screw them on the wall! my x530s just broke so i dont have them in the pics.
From the right








From the left








From the top








From the back









sry bout the blurryness. i suck at taking pics


----------



## Havegooda

How do you get in/out?


----------



## SebDaMuffin

lol i climb over the sides. its hard to get in but once that's done, you can almost fall asleep


----------



## SentryOptic

Suppose I'd come and post here









Couple of pics of my setup.


----------



## ljason8eg

Here's mine...i know...the case is a mess...it needs dusting. I'm just gonna wait till my A1 version mobo comes and then clean the whole thing out.

EDIT: And i have NO CLUE how to make my pics full size...i'm not too savvy with all the message board tricks lol...could someone tell me how?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SebDaMuffin* 
lol i climb over the sides. its hard to get in but once that's done, you can almost fall asleep









Looks comfy as hell but a royal PITA to get in and out


----------



## SZayat

@ SentryOptic: Nice desk







... wait ain't this a chair from Ikea







I used to have one which I still hate to death.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Here's mine...i know...the case is a mess...it needs dusting. I'm just gonna wait till my A1 version mobo comes and then clean the whole thing out.

EDIT: And i have NO CLUE how to make my pics full size...i'm not too savvy with all the message board tricks lol...could someone tell me how?

Post the image links of your attachments (click on then, copy that image location).

Also, Mr. High Roller, I see those Washingtons in the middle of the stack there


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Post the image links of your attachments (click on then, copy that image location).

Also, Mr. High Roller, I see those Washingtons in the middle of the stack there









Thanks..i knew it was something simple.

OH ya....the money








That's not supposed to be in that pic!! LOL...ya i know there's 2 Washingtons in the middle lol...the rest of it are all big bill though...if you must know lol.

Dang...i've got a bunch of random stuff in the pic..a duster...where'd that come from?? lol...my sample ballot is there too!


----------



## tonedeaf




----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Suppose I'd come and post here









Couple of pics of my setup.





































ooo . . me like. . very clean


----------



## SentryOptic

Thanks, DanNEBTD









Made it even better, too. Will post a pic of the cables all zip-tied and stuff, versus kinda ugly and sprawled around the desk like that. It looks MESSY in my eyes!!

Will post a pic when I get home.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Suppose I'd come and post here









Couple of pics of my setup.






































Omg your room looks like an Ikea kitchen! That's soo cool!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Suppose I'd come and post here









Couple of pics of my setup.





































Very Nice! I Like it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Here's mine...i know...the case is a mess...it needs dusting. I'm just gonna wait till my A1 version mobo comes and then clean the whole thing out.

EDIT: And i have NO CLUE how to make my pics full size...i'm not too savvy with all the message board tricks lol...could someone tell me how?

Logitech fan


----------



## ljason8eg

Yeah...guess i love logitech...and they probably love me too lol!


----------



## noname

Brothers Room- AMD Rig i built - [email protected], 2GB, 2x 7600GT









My Room









MY CAT BROKE MY SPEAKER








im pissed.


----------



## SentryOptic

Room update!! (That was quick lol...)

Those posts are probably too close together, but i couldn't resist having (hopefully) the most cable free desktop on OCN.

CABLE TIED all the cables running out of my desktop, they looked oogly. I owned those cables









Hooray


----------



## Mootsfox

Omg I can see a cable! *dies*


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Room update!! (That was quick lol...)

Those posts are probably too close together, but i couldn't resist having (hopefully) the most cable free desktop on OCN.

CABLE TIED all the cables running out of my desktop, they looked oogly. I owned those cables









Hooray





























Very nice dude! I wish mine was that cable free! xD


----------



## MrSpock2002

SomeDood... You know what's scary? Just how similair out computers are LOL


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Room update!! (That was quick lol...)

Those posts are probably too close together, but i couldn't resist having (hopefully) the most cable free desktop on OCN.

CABLE TIED all the cables running out of my desktop, they looked oogly. I owned those cables









Hooray





























WAY to clean for me, I like a bit of a mess for my desk


----------



## DarkRogue

The Newest Addition to the family. I'm running it off of DVI-HDMI at 1920x1080 at 60Hz. The Sharp 42" 1080P LCD LC-42D64U Model
















Stargate Atlantis in HD

















The Glowing Heart of it All









*Drools*









Playin' Some Crysis









Playin' some more Crysis

Aren't Cats good for that *noname*?


----------



## Truambitionz

Oooooooooooo0o0o0ooo. Sexy.
:







icks jaw and tounge off floor.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Aren't Cats good for that *noname*?


hahah , yes. very much so. It was funny how easy it just snapped off , and he had this look on his face like "I DIDN DO IT"


----------



## We Gone

My set up








Gameing room every thing on a Gig network....


----------



## Dethredic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 









Ohh, I like your desk. Where did you get it / what model is it/how much did it cost?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dethredic* 
Ohh, I like your desk. Where did you get it / what model is it/how much did it cost?

Thanks









Old Wally World desk..I took off the shelfs on the right and cut an opening so I could push the case in, also added wings behind the monitor. hides most the wiring.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *We Gone* 









We have the same joystick, mouse and keyboard.

Logitech makes everything....


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
We have the same joystick, mouse and keyboard.

Logitech makes everything....









G25 wheel also...Logitech Rocks....


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Penicilyn

A fellow Bass player, good job


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
A fellow Bass player, good job

hehe, im trying to learn. but in extra time


----------



## dskina

Second monitor crapped out


----------



## Starholdest

Zacbrain, what did you do to that copperhead (or is it a diamondback)?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


Zacbrain, what did you do to that copperhead (or is it a diamondback)?


well its modded, i got it pre modded from modder smart for cheap, its copperhead,


----------



## Clinic

About time I sucked it up and did this. Just a few pics of my messy desk.

As one of the photos says, I missed out on the organization gene...

(My feeble attempts at Linux ((laptop))
























My gaming team mates. They have great communication.

















*Edit
Wow, I'm surprised that my camera caught my side fan on my case that crisply...


----------



## BrinNutz

Maybe if y'all are nice I'll post another...


----------



## KGB11

Very clean BrinNutz


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*











Maybe if y'all are nice I'll post another...


Do you remember where you bought that table at? It's awesome!


----------



## matt_s989

my livingroom is my computer room


















































I love my logitech harmony remote


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGB11* 
Very clean BrinNutz









Thanks..Check it out..that was a faux clean pic..I was redoing some things and threw a lot of stuff on top shelf.










My station on the right...GF's on the left (using one of my old rigs, LOL)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Do you remember where you bought that table at? It's awesome!

Yea, I bought it from a guy in Chicago for $40..=)

It's the older version of the table on the left in the pic.

It's discontinued, so check craigslist for "jerker"

Ikea Jerker is the name, newer model is on the left, older on the right...=)

@matts_989,
I paid $43 for that remote...what about you? hehe


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Thanks..Check it out..that was a faux clean pic..I was redoing some things and threw a lot of stuff on top shelf.










My station on the right...GF's on the left (using one of my old rigs, LOL)

Yea, I bought it from a guy in Chicago for $40..=)

It's the older version of the table on the left in the pic.

It's discontinued, so check craigslist for "jerker"

Ikea Jerker is the name, newer model is on the left, older on the right...=)

@matts_989,
I paid $43 for that remote...what about you? hehe

Thank you!


----------



## Clinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
my livingroom is my computer room

Hooorayyy Beeeer!


----------



## Dillinger

So i made it about 50 pages into this thread before i decided i gotta take some pictures








- here is my computer desk








this is my other screen 42 inch lg 120 hz lcd tv + my Harmon\\Kardon avr-247 reciever
















This is a pic of my Blu-ray movies


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well here is my computer loft,




























heres my little COD4 foot warmer buddy









gotta have a tv wilst gaming









a couch for the wife, and of course the baby toys









no computer room is complete without the soothing fish tank


----------



## SebDaMuffin

yo matt. coolest case i have ever seen







!!! :O


----------



## DarkRogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


my livingroom is my computer room

I love my logitech harmony remote


Aren't the Harmonys great? You seem to have a similar setup running that's rather cool HTPCs are the way to go nowadays huh? Which HK Receiver do you have? 147, 247, 347? That Faroudja chip should do wonders for your set with DCDi, how does it look?


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Ok, heres my simple room. Hopefully a 37" LCD will replace my little tube tv in 4-5 months, lol.


----------



## rams1234




----------



## xijayix




----------



## Starholdest

I. Love. That. Motherboard!!!


----------



## xijayix

o hyea man.... im OCing right now lol letting orthos run. She has so much control over timings and such....


----------



## Mootsfox

You got roommates? That desk looks like it's in a living room too.


----------



## xijayix

nope..... its a 4-room suite.... so like u walk in and have a bg living room, then 4 single rooms and 2 bathrooms. So i technically have my own room. The desks, dressers, beds, tables etc are all the same color.... carpet is different per suite. Its nice here... and i got two windows to let that overclocking breeze in.


----------



## ShazBo

Yes for messy table


----------



## xijayix

do u want to sell me ur 360 textor keyboard thingy lol


----------



## ShazBo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xijayix* 
do u want to sell me ur 360 textor keyboard thingy lol

Lol, you cant find them in store?


----------



## xijayix

yea..... i was just hoping for a good CHEAP price or maybe a trade


----------



## ShazBo

I use it to much to sell it, sorry.


----------



## xijayix

whats ur gamertag? Mine is in my sig


----------



## ShazBo

Ceb


----------



## Dethredic




----------



## xijayix

i love that monitor so much


----------



## darkpyro889

i will post picts of mine as soon as i find my camera

PC is watter cooled w/ blue fans









im just forewarning you this was my first moding of any kind so its not gona be the best, its just the CPU that is watter cooled :|

still cant find the GD camera and i looked all arround the house so here is where the old picts are posted... i have moved to the basement away from the 52" HDTV so im sad.. but i got privacy now.

OLD PICTS HERE


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
@matts_989,
I paid $43 for that remote...what about you? hehe

Actually my boy works at ABC Warehouse, got it at cost for $30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillinger* 
this is my other screen 42 inch lg 120 hz lcd tv + my HarmonKardon avr-247 reciever









I have a 42 in Toshiba lcd, and we have the same receiver


----------



## Truambitionz




----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*












nice setup . . I like the tile . . I have something similar @ my parents.


----------



## Starholdest

Truambitionz, I know someone is going to ask, so I'll do it for everyone. Why's your case slanted like that?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


Truambitionz, I know someone is going to ask, so I'll do it for everyone. Why's your case slanted like that?










IO have mine like that quite a bit. . . In an enclosure like that Its hard to get to the back . . . also heat may be an issue if OC'd (Truambitionz, you should cut a big hole and put one of those 480mm fans in or however big they are







)


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starholdest* 
Truambitionz, I know someone is going to ask, so I'll do it for everyone. Why's your case slanted like that?










Gravity helps information get to my hardrive quicker..........lol

but yea, the thing is so dam heavy, getting it in there is a pain. Then the rubber feet make it impossible to slide back on the wood.
Every now and then I have to open it up or change a wire in the back so I just leave it like that unless I have company coming.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
IO have mine like that quite a bit. . . In an enclosure like that Its hard to get to the back . . . also heat may be an issue if OC'd (Truambitionz, you should cut a big hole and put one of those 480mm fans in or however big they are







)

Yep heat is an issue too, but it's not that bad. I've seen a 3 degree difference at most.


----------



## NEvolution

Some stuff just sitting here, waiting for more parts.


----------



## murcielago585

Thought i'd update my room pic with all the toys i've added since october.
Here's a list of the new goodies I've gotten:
-Xbox 360 Halo Edition (bought it from an OCN user)
-Rock Band which is freakin amazing!
-5.1 system to compliment my new xtremegamer (logitech X-540)
-Audio Technica ATH-A500's

Sucks having so much in such a small room, i am getting crazy wire clutter with rock band. I got a vga adapter for $2.50 on ebay so i can hook it up to my 226BW and have the audio passing through the xtremegamer to my 5.1 which makes for a decent gaming setup.

Here it is:


----------



## videofx

Thats cool guys too bad i dont have a computer room thats sad i know.


----------



## Truambitionz

murcielago585, what are your headphones hanging from?


----------



## caos800

looks like a light...

either that or a high-tech multipurpose illuminated headphone stand


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


murcielago585, what are your headphones hanging from?


my light, which at the moment doesnt work, seems broken lighs can serve a purpose.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

haha i need to get back to school so i can post up here. 2 more weeks off. I <3 intersession and not taking a class.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 










































organize that roooom mayne lol.

Nice setup for having almost no room


----------



## NEvolution

This is what my room is like at the moment.

I dub it the "3 Rigs - 8 Cores Kerfuffle"


----------



## wsnnwa

rofl hope it rains........


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*


rofl hope it rains........










explain?


----------



## IowaState15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*









explain?


Im guessing so somehow the water goes through your window and on to your open air computer...


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IowaState15*


Im guessing so somehow the water goes through your window and on to your open air computer...


.....

I have 3 rigs there.
My main one is cooled by my w/c. The one closer to the wall is cooled with a Big Typhoon, and the other one with an Intel stock cooler.


----------



## ail45

im guessin the other 2 are for folding or storage?


----------



## xijayix

Why?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 
im guessin the other 2 are for folding or storage?

Nope, the other two are rigs that I'm currently working on/building.

I still need to get a 2x1gb kit for one of the rigs. So i'm currently splitting a kit between two computers.


----------



## murcielago585

...and I thought i had a cable issue


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xijayix*


Why?


k so i guess this comes in play...

really im interested. why have 3 rigs?

why dont you just go all out on one. for example for the money you spend extra on electricity and the money you spent on the 2 other rigs, i would of gone w/ a REALLY good phase cooling on my main rig.









but thats just me.









but seriously what you use 3 pc's for?


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


k so i guess this comes in play...

really im interested. why have 3 rigs?

why dont you just go all out on one. for example for the money you spend extra on electricity and the money you spent on the 2 other rigs, i would of gone w/ a REALLY good phase cooling on my main rig.









but thats just me.









but seriously what you use 3 pc's for?










LOL. Sorry for the confusion.

The rig that's actually in a case is mine.
The one closer to the wall is my friend's. [A user on here named Zedsky]
And the last rig is my brother's.

It just so happens that I'm working on both the 'caseless' rigs at the same time as both have had their mobo's changed, among other things.

Once all the parts are here and I can run them properly, I'll also be benching/tweaking them.

As for electricity, I don't have all 3 on at the same time as I don't have enough jacks to power them all. Along with the fact that it would be too dangerous to use power bar on top of another .


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*


rofl hope it rains........


I'm srry but this just cracked me up







REP+


----------



## ail45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


LOL. Sorry for the confusion.

The rig that's actually in a case is mine.
The one closer to the wall is my friend's. [A user on here named Zedsky]
And the last rig is my brother's.


lol kk thank cleared things up pretty well, i think most of us thought u were building 3 rigs for yourself lol


----------



## JerseyDubbin

haha yea three rigs for yourself with no use for folding would have been a ltitle intense lol.


----------



## hermit

i hope you don't have cat or a dog. things could get messy


----------



## NEvolution

I have a little brother and parents. I think that's more than enough lol.


----------



## wigseryc

This is my setup down here in uni..

Well, how it used to be:










Unto this, which i took earlier;










Since then i've bagged a 22" wideboi, Razer Copperhead, Razer Mantis fragpad, erm, and thats it really..

And this is what sits below.. Been faffing today with a new 500g Spinpoint drive and some "UV" CCFL's from ebuyer, which just happen to be purple lights, with no UV qualities at all. Hmmph.. Not really sure either about mixing the green fans with the purple lights.. Opinions?


----------



## NotoTIP

Here's my setup (with a my new monitor from XFreeRollerX







):







I know, cable management! I just can't find room in my case. I need to dedicate a couple hours to it sometime before I go back to school cause then I have to close it up.
I'm moving come May and I have an awesome little spot for my desk that I'm excited about. I'll post pics come then!

Edit:
For you guitar players out there, that's a Gibson L6-S in the corner, compliments of my padre.


----------



## Niko-Time

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2192787841/


----------



## BrinNutz

who repped me and said they are from elkhart??


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2192787841/

Nice


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2192787841/

Sweeeeet!







Modded headphones look awesome! Righteous.

P.S. Niko, I rented _Waking Life_... I'll PM you about in a few days.

Here is one of my current projects: Liquid Torture Bench


----------



## wire

Syrillian that is like the coolest room ever...


----------



## Starholdest

I just love that TJ-09 case


----------



## Dethredic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Syrillian that is like the coolest room ever...

I agree.


----------



## darkpyro889

wow Syrillian can i adopt you into my family???
i want to get some custom cases for free


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks guys.









If I didn't have to work, I would make cases and give them away for free to those that wanted them.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks guys.









If I didn't have to work, I would make cases and give them away for free to those that wanted them.

Sweet!! Can you quit working please? jk


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeeet!







Modded headphones look awesome! Righteous.

P.S. Niko, I rented _Waking Life_... I'll PM you about in a few days.

Here is one of my current projects: Liquid Torture Bench











Real awesome room you got!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks guys.









If I didn't have to work, I would make cases and give them away for free to those that wanted them.









thats, thats so nice. lol. its teh second comment on here that was very genuion, the other was killerhz saying about what he would do if he had 24hours left, and he said"i would play quake 4 with my son"


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 







thats, thats so nice. lol. its teh second comment on here that was very genuion, the other was killerhz saying about what he would do if he had 24hours left, and he said"i would play quake 4 with my son"


















Can I join the huddle?


----------



## RedFox911

Nice Setup man, ya i dont see how you could aford all that.

How much was the tv?


----------



## Truambitionz

Before









After









I'm gonna do some listening tests to see which ones I like better.


----------



## an51r

The latest usage of my space


----------



## ImmortalKenny

An L-Shaped desk my dad and I built out of a kitchen counter-top. Bombproof.
The rest of my room is a bed, closet, and 20" tube TV ._.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Before









After









I'm gonna do some listening tests to see which ones I like better.

Awww, should have gone with the Z-5500. I mean sure, you loose some foot room, well maybe a lot, but I love mine


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 









An L-Shaped desk my dad and I built out of a kitchen counter-top. Bombproof.
The rest of my room is a bed, closet, and 20" tube TV ._.

We have the same speakers!
What keyboard is that?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
We have the same speakers!
What keyboard is that?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126022
Very nice keyboard. It has laptop style keys, but weighs a lot, and is really sturdy.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
Awww, should have gone with the Z-5500. I mean sure, you loose some foot room, well maybe a lot, but I love mine









I don't really need 5.1 but you're right, I've seen those subs at the store. Friggin Huge.


----------



## blade007

z-5500 FTW!


----------



## Unl33t

there are some sweet setups here fellas!

Well here's mine.

just 4 more things and the whole lot is finished









*Mouse (G5)
*CPU Cooler
*DVD Drive
*GFX card (be here monday







)


The Rig


Cleaned just for this occasion










Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


Can I join the huddle?


NO/backhands truambitionz

oh wait. sure


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Nice










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sweeeeet!







Modded headphones look awesome! Righteous.

P.S. Niko, I rented _Waking Life_... I'll PM you about in a few days.

Here is one of my current projects: Liquid Torture Bench











They do, don't they









Glad you rented it, I lent it to my philosophy teacher and he loved it, we're now watching it bit by bit in my class.

I don't need to tell you how amazing good you are at all your fancy stuff...


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Syrillian

Nice setup Anth.

ah.... a neat-freak...







....









Clean and uncluttered; an example that I need to follow


----------



## jsonbass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
A fellow Bass player, good job

I'm a bassist as well, been playing for 5 years.

If you like Metallica, check this out. That's me playing. http://media.putfile.com/Master-of-P...Bass-Re-master


----------



## Unknownm

i moved my desktop now.


----------



## Ajax413

Well going through this thread has inspired me to clean up my area for my computer. Here are some pics.

Still some wires poking around, but I'll get those.

















The cords under the desk are pretty good. The only two cords are the keyboard and the ethernet cable, which I have to constantly unplug so I'm fine with those two showing.










I know... I'm ashamed. I'm going to tidy them up a bit tomorrow.


















This part's a mess.


----------



## darkpyro889

dude jsut set up your 360 and ps2 on your comp screen!!!


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
dude jsut set up your 360 and ps2 on your comp screen!!!

I do. I just keep them over next to the TV to give more room on the desk.


----------



## NEvolution

The mess of wires and hardware has finally evolved into actual computers.







(or mini fridges? lol)


----------



## TaiDinh

It would be so funny if the computer on the far left was an actual mini fridge when you open it.


----------



## ail45

nice choice in cases, i bet they must really happy once they get it.


----------



## NEvolution

Yup. One is my brother's and the other is my friend's.

I still like my P182 more out of the 3.


----------



## ail45

eh i always liked side windows, but the p182 is a sick case, i love how it looks on the inside for cable management.

but yo, why dont yo get like a $5 can of black paint to paint the front of that cd or dvd drive on the antec, looks so out of place like that lol

or they might actually sell the front in black and it snaps on, not sure though.


----------



## NEvolution

lol yea, that front plate sure is out of place. Once I have everything installed I think I might just remove the optical drive entirely. (or just cause I'm lazy to paint it =P)


----------



## TaiDinh

It's been a while since I posted on here. I just got finished rearranging my room.


----------



## ErBall

well, its not much, but im still in college.










I changed out the front speakers of the z5500's for much much nicer set of NHT floor standing speakers, and the change is more than noticeable. The pics don't do the speakers justice as they are set in a nice gloss black piano finish. They weight like 35 lbs a piece.


----------



## R3ap3R

In my posbit gallery.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, what do you think?


----------



## wigseryc

Cyclops!

Looks neat-o


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm cleaning up and moving some parts while my roommate is gone:









My two new Nissan posters from the auto show ^_^









I got a new computer (Dell) as seen by the arrow.


----------



## Dethredic

3 calendars?


----------



## Mootsfox

I've got three more that I might put up.

It was the woot random calendar sale. Those are the best of the six.


----------



## Truambitionz

If you ever stutter when someone asks you the date, you should feel ashamed.


----------



## Dethredic

Here is my room


----------



## slytown

Quote:










Same chair I got. Yours looks cooler though in red.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I've got three more that I might put up.

It was the woot random calendar sale. Those are the best of the six.

Would it not have been easier and cheaper to just buy FHM or Maxim in December and get the free calender?


----------



## Truambitionz

...is that a flower on your computer slytown?


----------



## Dethredic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


Same chair I got. Yours looks cooler though in red.


I got my chair for free!

Some business place was giving away $200-$300 used office chairs, and I went and picked it up. I really love the back recline, although sometimes I wish the armrest were some comfortable.


----------



## BrinNutz

New and updated...Just got done getting everything where I want it...In my GF's and I one bedroom Apartment.

G7 battery charger, CAC card reader (military), Buffalo WHR-54G router mounted under top shelf along with my mic.

Rear 5500's not hooked up yet due to not getting my stands yet (in the mail).





































And a bunch of extra stuff..LOL

One router for my parents house once they get it dried up from flooding and the other for my living room (gateway)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
...is that a flower on your computer slytown?

It's a poppy from the looks of it.


----------



## Dethredic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
It's a poppy from the looks of it.

It is, it is one of the poppies that you wear for remembrance day. I remember every day of the year.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dethredic* 
It is, it is one of the poppies that you wear for remembrance day. I remember every day of the year.









Sweet







It's good that we remember those that suffered for our benefit


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
New and updated...Just got done getting everything where I want it...In my GF's and I one bedroom Apartment.

G7 battery charger, CAC card reader (military), Buffalo WHR-54G router mounted under top shelf along with my mic.

Rear 5500's not hooked up yet due to not getting my stands yet (in the mail).





































And a bunch of extra stuff..LOL

One router for my parents house once they get it dried up from flooding and the other for my living room (gateway)










nice set up there dood. what are those cards on ur thingy behind you with teh zalman heatsinks?


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
nice set up there dood. what are those cards on ur thingy behind you with teh zalman heatsinks?

2 x 7800GT's I'm selling...


----------



## darkpyro889

nice set up BrinNutz


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
nice set up BrinNutz

Thanks!!!


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeeet!








Modded headphones look awesome! Righteous.

P.S. Niko, I rented _Waking Life_... I'll PM you about in a few days.

Here is one of my current projects: Liquid Torture Bench











Syrillian your camera is so good, it makes a messy room look good


----------



## Wheezy Baby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It's been a while since I posted on here. I just got finished rearranging my room.









Great desk. I had that desk forever except I broke the layer where the screen belongs with my massive CRT so I took all the shelves off and put my computer and monitor on the desk. Oh yeah, the keyboard stand fell off too but I got this desk as a hand-me-down after it was beat up for 5 years previously.


----------



## Mootsfox

Never taken one of my amp up close:


----------



## Syrillian

Mootsy,

ooooohhh... "Onkyo"


----------



## Aura

Here's my dorm setup (pictures taken with My Samsung Sync A707, pretty darn good for a cellphone if you ask me):









* I'm pretty happy with the rig turned sideways; my temps are nearly what they are at home, where I have more room *









* Had to include my headphones, my pride and joy







*









* Headphone Amp and my new external hdd *


----------



## Syrillian

Wow, Aura

that case looks like it was made to sit in that slot... could it be any more snug?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wow, Aura

that case looks like it was made to sit in that slot... could it be any more snug?


Lol I know. There's a good 2-3 mm of space. I actually tried to shove a flash drive lanyard in there and it wouldn't even fit







.

Anything for my internal temps







.


----------



## grav1t0n

is it not good to put the case on the floor? i have mine on the floor (carpet if that makes a difference) but i keep seeing everyone else's sitting on the desk


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


is it not good to put the case on the floor? i have mine on the floor (carpet if that makes a difference) but i keep seeing everyone else's sitting on the desk


Well, if you leave it on the floor, chances are you'll have more dust getting into the case meaning more maintenance.


----------



## TheEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Here's my dorm setup (pictures taken with My Samsung Sync A707, pretty darn good for a cellphone if you ask me):









* I'm pretty happy with the rig turned sideways; my temps are nearly what they are at home, where I have more room *


First time I've seen your set up man! Lookin good!

PS, I may be buying a 3br townhome pretty soon here.









Also, meant to take a pic of my newly cleaned desk last night but couldn't find the camera.. oh well. I tried.


----------



## wigseryc

What headphones are they??

Do they sound as awesome as they look?


----------



## Delphi

ok heres mine


----------



## Mootsfox

22" Widescreen? Check
Logitech desktop? Check
TT Armor? Check

Looks like a perfect setup to me


----------



## Delphi

Ty, you Also got a kick a$$ setup aswell


----------



## Y3K

Possibly the most messiest of all?


----------



## Iconoclast

Dude that is one dirty ass room. What is that behind your monitor?


----------



## Truambitionz

Xbox Elite 
Nice TV
Nice Monitor
HELL of a computer
Nice Laptop
We see where all your money is going...
Open your budget up man.


----------



## Y3K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


Dude that is one dirty ass room. What is that behind your monitor?


Do you mean the speakers on top? or the pop cans? lol


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Y3K*


Do you mean the speakers on top? or the pop cans? lol


No, the bowl. Did you get it at Ikea?
lol, those are speakers? What kind of speakers are they? Never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Y3K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


No, the bowl. Did you get it at Ikea?
lol, those are speakers? What kind of speakers are they? Never seen anything like them before.


They are a company called "Cambridge Soundworks" They very neat, I've had them for almost 6 years now ever sense i got my P4 Computer. They "Emulate" 5.1 surround. I only use them for music and movies tho.

Teh Speakers 

I'm sure you can google around more


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


Xbox Elite 
Nice TV
Nice Monitor
HELL of a computer
Nice Laptop
We see where all your money is going...
Open your budget up man.


alot of people on here are like this, buy some 8800 then need to sell to "pay bills" rofl, ridiculous


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
First time I've seen your set up man! Lookin good!

PS, I may be buying a 3br townhome pretty soon here.










Thanks bro







. Just knowing that one of my friends is getting a condo/apartment/etc. makes me feel so old lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
What headphones are they??

Do they sound as awesome as they look?

They are modded AKG K81DJ's (more info in my sig).

Yep, they do sound amazing. I need to get a dedicated amp and a better source however before I'll be truly satisfied







.


----------



## Y3K

Yea when get home from work i will clean my room up, and will post a "Clean" pic....


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
...is that a flower on your computer slytown?

Huh...


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


well, its not much, but im still in college.










I changed out the front speakers of the z5500's for much much nicer set of NHT floor standing speakers, and the change is more than noticeable. The pics don't do the speakers justice as they are set in a nice gloss black piano finish. They weight like 35 lbs a piece.



That is clean dude. Props


----------



## Chimpie




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 



























That's an awesome table! Very clean too!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Ill clean up when my replacement mobo comes. It is cleaner than that, its just an older photo from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
That's an awesome table! Very clean too!









Thanks. Only reason it was that clean is because I just got done redoing it. LOL I knew I'd eventually share the pics with someone so I took a few.


----------



## Chidori

Nothing amazing, but good enough for me.


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chidori*


Nothing amazing, but good enough for me.



























nice console collection there. I miss my dreamcast, it was a sick system. I remember Sonic was kickass for the dreamcast and the memory cards with the screens in them were sweet. cool room.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


nice console collection there. I miss my dreamcast, it was a sick system.


Sick, as in violently ill.


----------



## Melgor

Here's mine, in all it's cellphone camera quality glory


----------



## Chidori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *murcielago585*


nice console collection there. I miss my dreamcast, it was a sick system. I remember Sonic was kickass for the dreamcast and the memory cards with the screens in them were sweet.


Yeah I love the Dreamcast, one of the best systems ever made imho. I'm not really a fan of the VMU's though, they eat batteries and you have to take them out to switch them off once you're done on the console.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

chidori i love the mastersystem, iv got all those except the dreamcast.
never got around to getting one.


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


Sick, as in violently ill.


Sick as in Ikaruga, Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike and Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## Chidori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
chidori i love the mastersystem, iv got all those except the dreamcast.
never got around to getting one.

Yeah Master system is pretty sweet. I love all the Sega consoles but I'd say dreamcasts are the best, you should get one


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
Sick as in Ikaruga, Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike and Skies of Arcadia.

Soul Caliber rocked on it as well


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Soul Caliber rocked on it as well










But it's forgotten in favour of Soul Calibur 2, it was good though.


----------



## mugan23

not my room,In new york me and a friend working on some rigs and thought the place had a little geeky beauty while in the middle of troubleshooting two of the pcs


----------



## darkpyro889

dude what case is that???? its a nice case (the one with the a+ thing on it).
you need to clean up the dust in that corner.


----------



## liberation




----------



## BrinNutz

Did a little redo...


----------



## sli_shroom

some of you guys need to clean those nasty friggin rooms. i mean c'mon i think i saw a half eaten bagel sammich right next to an ashtray on one guys desk. lol


----------



## TheLegend

Very nice setup Brin!

Where did you get that desk? Is that shelf behind there holding the monitor or is everything on the desk itself?


----------



## Emmanuel

The best one that I've got...


----------



## gill

Nice emmanuel ^^

Ill have to get a pic up soon!


----------



## Sonic

Case is getting ready for painting. My desk is usually a lot more neater even though it looks pretty clean already.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Very nice setup Brin!

Where did you get that desk? Is that shelf behind there holding the monitor or is everything on the desk itself?

Thanks bro...

Well, I actually have two of them. They are called the Ikea Jerker. The black one is one of the original models from years ago, and the gray one (left) is only a couple of years old and as you can tell, much more desk area.

I bought both of them within the past couple of months on craigslist.

That's the only way to find them. I had to drive about 2hrs to Chicago to get each one, but I had to go there anyways as I drill out of Chicago every month anyways.

My advice to you, is to find the nearest Ikea location, and use craigslist with the keyword "jerker." That's how I got mine! I just saw another the other day in Chicago, but it didn't have the model Jerker anywhere in it, I was browsing for something else and came across it. I don't need another one though, yet!

You can tell which is mine and which is my woman's! (She actually got my old jerker because the one on the right has 2 shelves that pull out on the corners...VERY NICE!









Edit:

Legend, I just noticed you're from Milwaukee. Nearest Ikea is probably Chicago, here's what I was talking about the none labeled one:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/fur/549340195.html


----------



## Sonic

lol one looks like a relax side and a organized serious type side.

Edit: LOL I saw the last couple sentences.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
lol one looks like a relax side and a organized serious type side.

The "relax side" is only messy because I cleaned up my side and threw what I didn't want on my desk on her's for her to figure out what to do with, hence the messy top shelf on her side.


----------



## secretsexyninja

mines put all of yours to shame. i bet no one has a better setup. XD I dont have room for an actually desk (anywhere) in my house. so this "wall" (with stairs on the other side) has to do. I also have to sit indian style the whole time as i have no feet room w my PC down there on the floor.

i AM getting my new 24 inch lcd wall mounted so that will help. btw playing games can suck some times as i can never rest my right hand. always holding it up in the air







lol


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*


some of you guys need to clean those nasty friggin rooms. i mean c'mon i think i saw a half eaten bagel sammich right next to an ashtray on one guys desk. lol


Dude it's not like the ashes are going to migrate to the bagel plate. As long as it's not a crack house pig pen, it's all good...


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 









Case is getting ready for painting. My desk is usually a lot more neater even though it looks pretty clean already.

That is an original way to keep a case before spraying. I mean you do not have heat problems!!


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Dude it's not like the ashes are going to migrate to the bagel plate. As long as it's not a crack house pig pen, it's all good...

He's got a point though. The least someone can do when putting a picture of their setup on the site is to maybe take the bagel plate and/or ashtray off the desk


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


He's got a point though. The least someone can do when putting a picture of their setup on the site is to maybe take the bagel plate and/or ashtray off the desk










Why?


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thunderer*


That is an original way to keep a case before spraying. I mean you do not have heat problems!!


Lol







razer ftw!


----------



## Chimpie

Okay, so nothing really changed about my workstation, but I have a different/better camera so I took new pics:


----------



## Emmanuel

I like your posters!


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gill*


Ok here is my room!








Another angle.










Nice Poster! lol


----------



## Sonic

Might want to blur that poster lol.


----------



## Lurker

Pardon the mess, just built the PC on the desk...





































Imagine the Macbook I took those pictures with and you've got my setup!


----------



## mirunit

This is the picture of my current rig and the edge of my laptop. There are 3 more computers in the room, 2 TVs, a 360, gamecube, xbox and assorted stereo equipment.


----------



## gill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Might want to blur that poster lol.

For the record, its a calendar








If the mods are that worried they can just delete the post...


----------



## mrtn400

mirunit, is that a MB Air?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
For the record, its a calendar








If the mods are that worried they can just delete the post...









and the two ppl who quoted you after that


----------



## gill

Hehe yeah, them too


----------



## Onyl Ryan

*My Multimedia PC*
I use this for Graphics Designing, Music, TV, Gaming.. My All in one command center


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lurker* 
Pardon the mess, just built the PC on the desk...





































Imagine the Macbook I took those pictures with and you've got my setup!

i have the same keyboard as you, except yours is left-handed, which ive never seen before.


----------



## surfbumb

here is my current setup in a really condense college apartment. If anyone is loud or parties above me i just give them a dose of my sub. It packs quite a punch for its size.


----------



## vtx_

Do you have another computer further to the right? Or is there just a keyboard sitting on the table


----------



## surfbumb

its my brothers desk, sadly he is still in the pentium 4 age with his laptop, and is jealous of my setup. When i kill him in tf2 his excuse is his computer, usually we play on the same team though to avoid that lol.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *surfbumb* 
i have the same keyboard as you, except yours is left-handed, which ive never seen before.

he took the pics with his Macbook, so everything is reversed.


----------



## deafboy

Here's Mine...


----------



## surfbumb

oh, thanks for the clarification. I knew something was odd because it looked mirrored.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deafboy*


Here's Mine...



































nice desk, lots of room. Like the beamer sign, my fam has 3.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


dude what case is that???? its a nice case (the one with the a+ thing on it).
you need to clean up the dust in that corner.


thx thats my case lol.it has great airflow too. any way about the dust the house is currently being remodeled(thats what i do) so i actually clean every day and while work goes on most of these parts are covered but still get this dusty


----------



## Unl33t

I decided to put my laptop on the desk because it was getting annoying having this blank space on the side









Starting to come together nicely I think











Questions? Comments?


----------



## DarkDP

I need to clean it up a bit, but I'm happy with my system


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sli_shroom* 
some of you guys need to clean those nasty friggin rooms. i mean c'mon i think i saw a half eaten bagel sammich right next to an ashtray on one guys desk. lol

Mmmmm bagel sandwich.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *surfbumb*


nice desk, lots of room. Like the beamer sign, my fam has 3.


Thanks...yeah, I love this desk. Considering getting the second attachment so its more 1 shaped. We'll see

Yeah. I'm a big bimmer head. lol.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkDP*


I need to clean it up a bit, but I'm happy with my system



















I LOVE that monitor ! nice setup


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkDP*


I need to clean it up a bit, but I'm happy with my system



















I LOVE that monitor ! nice setup


----------



## RedFox911

my setup

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/4509/dsc03529nq8.jpg

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/7123/dsc03527ps7.jpg

http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/110/3pctm2.jpg

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/5716/2pctm8.jpg


----------



## NEvolution

^^ You have to use BBCode rather than HTML.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedFox911*


my setup






































fixed









nice setup btw


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deafboy*


Thanks...yeah, I love this desk. Considering getting the second attachment so its more 1 shaped. We'll see

Yeah. I'm a big bimmer head. lol.


nice, did you make that desk? anyway, we own a 325is (mine), x5 4.4, and a 740i. The new m3 is pretty slick looking, and sounds nice with that v8


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *surfbumb* 
nice, did you make that desk? anyway, we own a 325is (mine), x5 4.4, and a 740i. The new m3 is pretty slick looking, and sounds nice with that v8

nah...It's a pretty old desk. I dont even remember where we got it. Solid wood though, weighs a ton.

Very nice. I personally have a 323ci (e46)

And honestly...ha. I hate the new M3. Shows a lot of potential (as far as what can be done to it) but idk. It's just not what I was hoping for.


----------



## IIowa




----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Stole this desk off craigslist for $50! I'm in love.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery*











Stole this desk off craigslist for $50! I'm in love.


I like the blue and red!


----------



## mirunit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


mirunit, is that a MB Air?


Negative, 2.4 Pro.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## DarkDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedFox911*


I LOVE that monitor ! nice setup


Thank you RedFox, but I have to say your setup is even more impressive. Love the 4 cooling fans in the case side, and its very clean. Great work


----------



## pbpenguins412

Here's mine...










Enjoy.


----------



## BlairTruck

here is mine. I did some wire control this time around


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

























hmmm coke zero


----------



## KarmaKiller

Okay guys, here's mine.. This is going to be looking different soon. I'm getting a new case, and probably another 19" LCD off a friend. So I can lose the big *** CRT! lol

































I know, the drums are dusty. But I still play the hell out them!








And sorry for the crappy pics. I suck at working the camera. That's the g/f job..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I'm getting a new case, and probably another 19" LCD off a friend. So I can lose the big *** CRT! lol

It may get colder in your room.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Sweet!
More overclock!!


----------



## Antolen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery* 









Stole this desk off craigslist for $50! I'm in love.

i like the skating posters!


----------



## biatchi

And sorry for the crappy pics. I suck at working the camera. That's the g/f job..







[/QUOTE]

It's supposed to be the other way round lol


----------



## KarmaKiller

Trust me, I know....Photography and I have never gotten along. :/shrugs/:


----------



## mrtn400

Aww, how are you guys keeping your rooms so tidy?
















And here's my wall of funny pictures


----------



## KarmaKiller

I cleaned mine before some of the pics... lol
Normally, I'm digging through hard drives and video cards. lol
Not to mention all the cardboard boxes..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I cleaned mine before some of the pics... lol
Normally, I'm digging through hard drives and video cards. lol
Not to mention all the cardboard boxes..









Yeah. =/ I cleaned up before I took my shots. If you really want to see a _normal_ room of mine, give me a few days for it to settle in from the last clean up.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It may get colder in your room.









My CRT never got hot...


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
My CRT never got hot...

Mine did


----------



## wire

MRNT400, I love the picture of the Giraffe and the Lion. "Hax" "LoL, K Noob"


----------



## My arms stuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
My CRT never got hot...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Mine did









Mine did too, I remember last summer I had to put a towel over my monitor and then ice packs on top of that. It was pretty funny looking, I'll see if i can find the pictures. Btw, the monitor died like 3 days after I came up with this idea lol...It was on it's way out so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## thornygravy

Here's my setup


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My arms stuck* 
Mine did too, I remember last summer I had to put a towel over my monitor and then ice packs on top of that. It was pretty funny looking, I'll see if i can find the pictures. Btw, the monitor died like 3 days after I came up with this idea lol...It was on it's way out so I figured I'd give it a shot.









I







your avatar


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
MRNT400, I love the picture of the Giraffe and the Lion. "Hax" "LoL, K Noob"









Hehe, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Fierceleaf




----------



## arekieh




----------



## NEvolution




----------



## Ignis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*












How do you like your Asus EEE? I was thinking about getting one for college, just for word processing and web surfing. Is it nice and does it run fast enough for those activities?


----------



## NEvolution

Just got it around 2 hours ago and have been playing around with it ever since.

Everything loads nicely and is perfect for using in class. The default Xandros is very easy to use too.

Once I get my hands on a USB DVD drive, I'm gonna try loading up XP on it to see how it goes.

Check out EEE-User.com for tweaks, forums, etc for it.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


Just got it around 2 hours ago and have been playing around with it ever since.

Everything loads nicely and is perfect for using in class. The default Xandros is very easy to use too.

Once I get my hands on a USB DVD drive, I'm gonna try loading up XP on it to see how it goes.

Check out EEE-User.com for tweaks, forums, etc for it.


nice man,
eee's are sweet


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


nice man,
eee's are sweet


Yup. Rather than getting a GPU, I got that instead.


----------



## Jpshaff01

I moved and got some new stuff, so this is my current setup.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf* 


wahh so messy.. lots of stuff.. right monitor folding?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 









ooo lianli case? nice setup!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 









Is that the asus eee? how you like it? dam thats super small... mind showing a picture a little zoomed out? or trying to hide ur messy cables and computer =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jpshaff01* 
I moved and got some new stuff, so this is my current setup.


nice setup there. is your monitors mounted on wall? hows that chair? uncomfy?


----------



## Namrac

My dorm desk.


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice walls.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Nice walls.

Painted white brick never gets old.


----------



## Jpshaff01

This is the mount/arm that is attached to my desk for the monitors. It actually really nice and sturdy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-LCD-Screen-...QQcmdZViewItem

The chair is actually comfortable, you sit on a bunch of bungees. When i first saw it (my apartment came furnished) I thought I would have to get another but it is alright.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jpshaff01*


This is the mount/arm that is attached to my desk for the monitors. It actually really nice and sturdy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-LCD-Screen-...QQcmdZViewItem

The chair is actually comfortable, you sit on a bunch of bungees. When i first saw it (my apartment came furnished) I thought I would have to get another but it is alright.


doh rated 14 to 22 inch monitors.. i got 24 =[ boo lol

bungee.... do you bounce around in your chair?





















haha


----------



## eureka

Yayyyyyyyy.


----------



## iandroo888

lotsa old systems there... two ps1.. two n64.. psone.. dreamcast... xbox.. game boys.. did i miss anything? lol

nice computer set up tho..


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lotsa old systems there... two ps1.. two n64.. psone.. dreamcast... xbox.. game boys.. did i miss anything? lol

nice computer set up tho..

I spy a modded Xbox and a slim PS2 in the picture above that







.. .oh and the game cube


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
I spy a modded Xbox and a slim PS2 in the picture above that







.. .oh and the game cube

na, that's a Crystal Xbox, I dunno if they're limited edition, but it's not modded

that black one on the shelf is softmodded though.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
na, that's a Crystal Xbox, I dunno if they're limited edition, but it's not modded

that black one on the shelf is softmodded though.









Is that Chi behind your Dr. Pepper can? Could be her mysterious self Chi though. I forgot her name.

Chi. <3


----------



## bgbop15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
XPS M1330: T7500, 2GB, 13.3" LED WXGA, 128 8400 GS, 120GB 5400RPM, 802.11 AGN, 9 cell, Fingerprint, Home Premium, 4 Year Accidental Damage/lojack/warranty.

Do anything amazing with that M1330? I have yet to...


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that Chi behind your Dr. Pepper can? Could be her mysterious self Chi though. I forgot her name.

Chi. <3


It's Chi, pretty cool eh.


----------



## Sir Stunna Lot




----------



## arekieh

0.o,
that looks amazing ^^^^


----------



## igob8a

All the pics here look awesome...puts my room to shame T_T


----------



## SiNiSt3r

whats the screen taking up 2 of your 5.25 slots? can you provide a link?

nice set up btw


----------



## Sir Stunna Lot

alphacool LCD USB

http://sharkacomputers.com/alusdu5drbay1.html


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


Is that the asus eee? how you like it? dam thats super small... mind showing a picture a little zoomed out? or trying to hide ur messy cables and computer =D


lol, there's not much to hide. The wires behind the desk are a mess, but I'll be switching rooms soon so no point in cleaning it up now.

So here's a zoomed out pic:


----------



## wigseryc

*Business: Serious Business.

*
Does it not get at all annoying with your case all the way over there??


----------



## NEvolution

Nope, I just turn it on and leave it.

I have 2 USB slots on my keyboard so I don't have to stretch all the way to my case to insert it.


----------



## My arms stuck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


I







your avatar










Haha, thanks, The Boondock Saints was one hell of a movie.









Anyway, here's a pic of what I was talking about with my superior monitor cooling, and a picture of what my set up looks like now. Excuse the mess of course.









Edit: Btw, I had to take the latter picture with my phone, so sorry about quality as well.


----------



## samuraiweasel

Heres mine










and hey 
i live in India







of all places with an insane rig







(atleast around here) and like 4 P1's sitting in the garage and one at my feet









ps i need the bedsheet on the window othersise







*EYES BURN*







(the sun is in front of me from 2 pm onwards)


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sir Stunna Lot* 


















dood thats sweet!


----------



## darkpyro889

finally found my camera!!! here are the picts please tell me weather setup is good or not.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thornygravy*


Here's my setup







Looks similar to my case and monitor but different


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
finally found my camera!!! here are the picts please tell me weather setup is good or not.

Stratego! I used to play that so much growing up.

Put those back speakers behind you!


----------



## darkpyro889

well i just moved into this room and im still clearing stuff out so im waiting. lol ya i used to love the game so much i bought my newer one when i was in sixth grade.


----------



## darkpyro889

more shots for those of you who like lots of picts.


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
more shots for those of you who like lots of picts.

How can I put this nicely, the inside of your case looks like utter crap.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
How can I put this nicely, *the inside of your case looks like utter crap*.

...well... that wasn't the way... ROFL anyway!









erm.. no offense darkpyro... I kinda like the ghetto-ness of your coolness!


----------



## zacbrain

lol, this was in my first built rig

















practice makes perfect though







!!!


----------



## BrinNutz

We need an ugliest wiring job ever thread...good lord!

=)

But hey, my first was ugly as hell too


----------



## milwaki_5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


finally found my camera!!! here are the picts please tell me weather setup is good or not.


Why do people get 5.1 channel surround sound and then put all the speakers in ONE SPOT??!!?!?!?!


----------



## iandroo888

not everyone wants to have wires runnin on the ground to the side of them.. *shrugs* but still want to have somewhat a 5.1 experience


----------



## spice003

you can't get (somewhat) 5.1 experience with all of the speakers in one spot.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.1#5.1...ro_Logic_II.29


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
We need an ugliest wiring job ever thread...good lord!

=)

But hey, my first was ugly as hell too

And then there are some people who don't care.

And some people who have impossible PSUs to work with. (me)


----------



## Moynesy

And myself, the Enermex 1000W is annoying at times with the extra super thick cabling and mobo cable which is literally a Python.

and ofc all other little PSU cables and connectors..muddled with WC setup, just messy, i dont bother fixing it, wish i would thou


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


you can't get (somewhat) 5.1 experience with all of the speakers in one spot. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.1#5.1...ro_Logic_II.29


meh i guess. thats why i got altec lansings gt5051.. simulated 5.1 without having the # of 5.1 speakers lol. XD am planning to get actual 5.1 though.. but just havent found a good deal on z-5500's hehe


----------



## darkpyro889

that is my first build also. i have my speakers in the front because i still have to get some carpet to put the wires under so they don't die!

about the "ghetto-ness" of my case fans...
that Intel fan is hanging their to cool my RAM... I'm a cooling fanatic (don't ask me why). the bottom blue fan is there to move the air around,







, i like the way it glows down there.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


But hey, my first was ugly as hell too


Mine is too, and never bothered









My next 1st custom build is going to be housed in an Armor+







and thus I would have a good wire management so that I would have a better air flow


----------



## Russkiy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*










There was a turrent in the living room of my new apartment when I moved in. 
You know I HAD to put the computer there.










Are you a nudist?







I wouldnt want to sit where people can see me from at least 3 directions... Windows suck!


----------



## The Rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russkiy*


Are you a nudist?







I wouldnt want to sit where people can see me from at least 3 directions... Windows suck!


I'm still trying to work out what a "turrent" is...


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol, this was in my first built rig

















practice makes perfect though







!!!

And I thought my wiring job was bad.


----------



## l3ebs

A little update with my new 5500's


----------



## Thunderer

Dude, that is a series & killer woofer!!!


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thunderer* 
Dude, that is a series & killer woofer!!!

yea i am glad i didnt have to fit mine under a desk


----------



## eureka

very nice sli_shroom

although I can't help but think the screen in the pc is a tiny bit useless


----------



## blairellis

Heres mine.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blairellis* 
Heres mine.










That TT Soprano is awsome. Think that it a special limited edition polar white???

Nice set up too


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blairellis* 
Heres mine.










I like your wall.







It fits with your environment.


----------



## blairellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thunderer*


That TT Soprano is awsome. Think that it a special limited edition polar white???

Nice set up too










 Thanks. I found a killer deal on the case on newegg for like 25 bucks after rebate a while back. After that it was discontinued. Its the one without the clear side panel too. My sig rig is the one in that case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I like your wall.







It fits with your environment.


Are you talking about the actual wallpaper on the walls or the wallpaper on the screen?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blairellis*


Heres mine.











the thermaltake case looks nice! glossy shiny white. nice setup. but the only thing thats bothering me is the misaligned mounted monitor. i would move it like 4-6 inches to the right haha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*


yea i am glad i didnt have to fit mine under a desk











wow nice setup. that case is huge! what do you have in there?!?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


A little update with my new 5500's











sweet setup there. maybe cleanup the cables down on the ground and that picture will look perfect!


----------



## Wakeo91

Wish I had room on my desk for my comp..:S


----------



## blairellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


the thermaltake case looks nice! glossy shiny white. nice setup. but the only thing thats bothering me is the misaligned mounted monitor. i would move it like 4-6 inches to the right haha


Updated, just for you


----------



## iandroo888

really? haha +rep!


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
very nice sli_shroom

although I can't help but think the screen in the pc is a tiny bit useless

it actually comes in pretty handy. since it is touchscreen i can use a stylus to start ie or anything else. also if there is a problem (like waking up out of standby and the main screen is blank), just have to alt-tab out of media center and use the main little display to fix the problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 

wow nice setup. that case is huge! what do you have in there?!?

sweet setup there. maybe cleanup the cables down on the ground and that picture will look perfect!


just a standard am2 build. i went with the big case because i wanted all my wc gear to fit inside. plus the case is separated into zones in the inside to help keep everything cool.

i know the cable bugs me too. i gotta get a vga extension cable so i can extend the cable for the logitech controller and clean it up a bit more


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol, this was in my first built rig

















practice makes perfect though







!!!

I hope my old 8800GTS isn't being subjected to that kind of punishment







NEW PICS PLEASE!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


I hope my old 8800GTS isn't being subjected to that kind of punishment







NEW PICS PLEASE!


wow.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow.


What?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


I hope my old 8800GTS isn't being subjected to that kind of punishment







NEW PICS PLEASE!


no, lol that was like two years ago now

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow.


?
he wasnt being mean, or are ya talking about my wiring job ? lol.
oh well, i got good temps anyways















edit: OMG i only have legs and a body :O wheres my torso!!


----------



## iandroo888

yah the wire job. lol. XD


----------



## murcielago585

Just wanted to show my new setup. I now have a 360 plugged into a 5.1 yamaha system which has a dolby digital decoder in it, and also have a separate 5.1 for the comp. I didn;t expect my x-fi to not be able to decode dolby digital so i had to resort to 12 speakers in my room which is rediculous. Also just got myself a new Macbook last weekend, which kicks bum! Also new wireless printer for 60 bucks!

I don't know how some of you guys can make the wiring clean. I have a disaster of a million wires underneath my desk. I think i'm done for comp upgrade for a long time, too many wires.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sir Stunna Lot* 



















Seriously, my vote for classiest setup on here. It's beautiful man. Just beautiful.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
A little update with my new 5500's










Cool, is that Ikea on the left?

Razer mouse pad with a G5 on it lol

Like someone said, clean up the wires and you're good to go.

Also is there a stairway behind the desk? It seems like it from the top half...but the bottom half seems like a regular wall.


----------



## carl25

42inch aquos 1080p for tv and 360









Computer for gaming and whatever else









Need a new monitor


----------



## murcielago585

we've got that same aqos at home, its a kickass tv.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

first two are before some cleanup and second are after than a shot of the computer


----------



## Sir Stunna Lot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
A little update with my new 5500's










3x LCD


----------



## l3ebs

As you guys said I should clean up my room i had a few spare minutes and it looks much better.


----------



## USFORCES

I took a new one today, My tower looks small now?
It's either the monitor or that big monster can, LOL


----------



## iandroo888

lol.. its pretty proportional. monster can is small. hmm thats the first time i saw a WC rad mounted like that.. looks nice.


----------



## revelized

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 








latest pic of my room

if anyone can direct me to a link to this wallpaper i will win you a stuffed animal from the fair


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
As you guys said I should clean up my room i had a few spare minutes and it looks much better.










Much better.
I still think that Razer mouse pad with a logitech mouse has to go.
Someone has to give up thier spot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
I took a new one today, My tower looks small now?
It's either the monitor or that big monster can, LOL









Cool I like the way you have your rad setup. Can u get a closer pic of that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *revelized* 
if anyone can direct me to a link to this wallpaper i will win you a stuffed animal from the fair









One post wonder!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Much better.
I still think that Razer mouse pad with a logitech mouse has to go.
Someone has to give up thier spot.

Cool I like the way you have your rad setup. Can u get a closer pic of that?One post wonder!

It's just the Thermaltake kandalf LCS with a DD rad instead of the Thermaltake rad


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
As you guys said I should clean up my room i had a few spare minutes and it looks much better.










much much better.. good job







maybe consider runnin some of the wires under the carpet or ziptieing them up. if not.. then.. so be it. looks good as is hehe


----------



## Tirabytes

hehe


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*










hehe


Would be better in a case









Other than that, it seems pretty ok!!!


----------



## Tirabytes

With case

I'm waiting for some parts to be delivered before I put them all again ;P


----------



## .Style

With new cm-690


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


With case

I'm waiting for some parts to be delivered before I put them all again ;P


Now it is better with the case







Post updated pics with new parts then


----------



## The_Jester

Before a clean up:










After:


----------



## Tirabytes

/\\ 2nd pic too dark









But I can see the bowl is gone, penguin is standing up! and keyboard is not slanting


----------



## grav1t0n

dont remember if i posted yet but here it is. for some reason i prefer the single setup, doesnt look so ... excessive


















v
v
v


----------



## thornygravy

I'm surprized I haven't seen anyone else rock a model m!


----------



## FearSC549

Why does all OCN member have a nice clean computer area!??!?!


----------



## thornygravy

because clean is healthy! and most of us care for our computers!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


Why does all OCN member have a nice clean computer area!??!?!


I'll admit it.

I clean before I take my pictures.

-3 hours later...

Trash and wires all over the place, lol.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I'll admit it.

I clean before I take my pictures.

-3 hours later...

Trash and wires all over the place, lol.


I always try to keep my area somewhat organized otherwise I'll hear my dad start yelling at me saying I got a mess. But I'm also guilty of cleaning before taking pictures







.


----------



## Xombie

My room:

Sorry about the size of the pics. :\\


----------



## wire

Xombie I love your room. You got a nice view. I noticed all that greenery and I'm really starting to hate Wisconsin winters as I'm getting sick of snow. We've had 76 inches of snow this winter and we're gonna get even more Sunday. I can't wait for Summer







.


----------



## Xombie

I believe I took the first few pics near the end of the summer. That's why it's so green.

76 inches of snow? I think the most we've got is around 2 inches. Kinda sad really, I like the snow! Especially when every thing's all white and all the branches of the trees are coated in ice... It's beautiful.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


I believe I took the first few pics near the end of the summer. That's why it's so green.

76 inches of snow? I think the most we've got is around 2 inches. Kinda sad really, I like the snow! Especially when every thing's all white and all the branches of the trees are coated in ice... It's beautiful.


Yea, it's nice for the first couple of months (Late November, December & part of January). Now, it's just starting to get annoying.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


lol, this was in my first built rig

















practice makes perfect though







!!!































WHAT A MESS


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Yea, it's nice for the first couple of months (Late November, December & part of January). Now, it's just starting to get annoying.










Whats snow?







. . . coldest day here was upper 30's F and that was freeeezzziing


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Whats snow?







. . . coldest day here was upper 30's F and that was freeeezzziing


LoL. if it was upper 30s here, I would be in heaven. I'm sick of the temps in the teens and single digits.


----------



## Duckydude

I'm waiting until I get my new desk to post some pics, its going to be really nice when it done though







.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Whats snow?







. . . coldest day here was upper 30's F and that was freeeezzziing

*shakes head* you guys don't know cold until you live in Winnipeg. -49 celsius the other night. Was around -35 steady for a few days. And we get a ****load of snow.


----------



## .Style

here in wales(UK) we get like half a day of snow a year...For the rest of the year it rains like ****


----------



## lattyware

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0&way=&cat=500

Finally got some pics taken again.


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
I believe I took the first few pics near the end of the summer. That's why it's so green.

76 inches of snow? I think the most we've got is around 2 inches. Kinda sad really, I like the snow! Especially when every thing's all white and all the branches of the trees are coated in ice... It's beautiful.

I agree about it looking nice, but after 4 or 5 months of it, you start to hate it!


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 









http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0&way=&cat=500

Finally got some pics taken again.

You do have a really nice setup but you seriously need to arrange the cables. I mean look on the floor where you are suppose to place your feet, you have tooooooo many power plugs.

Other than that, you have an







setup


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 









http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0&way=&cat=500

Finally got some pics taken again.

got a link to that wallpaper?! lol

here is my old setup


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*











http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0&way=&cat=500

Finally got some pics taken again.


Shame you're running Linux.


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


/ 2nd pic too dark









But I can see the bowl is gone, penguin is standing up! and keyboard is not slanting










That's what a tidy up usually consists of for me


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thunderer*


You do have a really nice setup but you seriously need to arrange the cables. I mean look on the floor where you are suppose to place your feet, you have tooooooo many power plugs.

Other than that, you have an







setup










Thanks, but as to cable management, I move my stuff around so much it makes it hard to keep things neat, and how are you meant to make sure they all stay in place? Cable ties keep things together, but are not perfect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unknownSCL*


got a link to that wallpaper?! lol


I forgot where I got it, but I never changed the file name, so I did a search for Insn_2_wide_by_relhom.jpg and found nothing. Tried again with Insn 2 by relhom and got it http://kchristine.skinbase.org/rate.php?skins=46519 there. There is a link to the 1920x1200 version on that page. What is quite cool about it is it actually tiles perfectly. The edges line up - quite cool.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


Shame you're running Linux.


Pfft. Someone is jealous.

I think my next big upgrade is to get a bigger desk :/


----------



## eureka

Well, I've always felt that linux has lack of games, and if you're not gaming why such big screens unless you do graphic or 3d design?

Or you just want a big e-peen.


----------



## lattyware

I design websites, write code, and the like. I also watch a lot of Anime and General Video on my PC, not to mention game on my 360.

Such big screens would be hell on a graphics card, in fact, they are very much unsuited for gaming, unless you have Tri-SLI or whatever.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Thanks, but as to cable management, I move my stuff around so much it makes it hard to keep things neat, and how are you meant to make sure they all stay in place? Cable ties keep things together, but are not perfect.

You could invest in a new table from Sitoca. I have one myself and it keeps all the wires and calbes tidy under the desk. On both the 'legs', it has holes to pass wires aswell. All in all it is what you would need.

See atached pic for the table









Edit: Source


----------



## forcifer

nuff said







w00t finally got to show off [Project] Fired PC! some girls loved it (XD score one for me)















hehe thats where all the cables go








hooked up everything. total of...5 surround sound speakers, 2 tweeters for front, 2 mids for the front, and 4 subs O.O

that isnt my normal one. just for special occasions


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*












That what I call serious kick @ss sound


----------



## forcifer

hehe yes it gets very, very loud...i still dont know how loud, never got the chance, but i want to see...


----------



## Thunderer

You should do a test then and post the results, hopefully you would not break anything with the resonanse!!!


----------



## Wakeo91

im still working on my setup. Pics will be coming


----------



## forcifer

haha i will as soon as im home alone. anyone here ever heard of dj splash? bass is kicking? that song has quite possibly the best bass line ever. any other suggestions with how to test? ill be using a combo of hd 280 pros and IEC ear plugs so i dont go deaf XD


----------



## DorsalFin89

Clean, not for long


----------



## Mootsfox

New monitor. Much <3


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 








nuff said







w00t finally got to show off [Project] Fired PC! some girls loved it (XD score one for me)















hehe thats where all the cables go








hooked up everything. total of...5 surround sound speakers, 2 tweeters for front, 2 mids for the front, and 4 subs O.O

that isnt my normal one. just for special occasions









woo thats sweet


----------



## Barca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
New monitor. Much <3










wondering why u need 3 calendars of the same month....nice set up btw


----------



## meta||ic

I'm thinking of getting a really big glass desk, what do you guys think? Probably a bigger desk, new monitor (Dell 22"), new speakers (Logitech Z-2300), wireless mouse/keyboard (Logitech MX5500 Revolution).

Would glass mess up my mouse's laser (no mouse pad







)?

By the way, some of you have really clean spaces


----------



## forcifer

here we go







didnt go all the way...didnt want annoyed neighbors o.o








one way i tested








a different way....
videos uploading now come back in like 3 min


----------



## Mootsfox

I use three calendars so I don't forget. They normally show a 3 month span, I was getting ready to write stuff though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meta||ic* 
I'm thinking of getting a really big glass desk, what do you guys think? Probably a bigger desk, new monitor (Dell 22"), new speakers (Logitech Z-2300), wireless mouse/keyboard (Logitech MX5500 Revolution).

Would glass mess up my mouse's laser (no mouse pad







)?

By the way, some of you have really clean spaces









I suggest the 24" monitor


----------



## forcifer

at the end, the speaker turned off for some reason. i dont know why, but i fixed it.


----------



## meta||ic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I use three calendars so I don't forget. They normally show a 3 month span, I was getting ready to write stuff though.

I suggest the 24" monitor









Two more inches and more pixels for twice the price.









Plus, my 7900GTX can't run games at 1920x1200 very well... At least I think.









[I'm an MMORPG and RTS gamer]


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meta||ic* 
Two more inches and more pixels for twice the price.









Plus, my 7900GTX can't run games at 1920x1200 very well... At least I think.









[I'm an MMORPG and RTS gamer]

It would do, because those games have low texture resolutions.

I was surprised my 6800 GT can play CSS at 1680x1050.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barca* 
wondering why u need 3 calendars of the same month

But the pics are different







or maybe to cover the wall















jkn jkn

Nice setup


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 




at the end, the speaker turned off for some reason. i dont know why, but i fixed it.

That music is terrible.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meta||ic* 
I'm thinking of getting a really big glass desk, what do you guys think? Probably a bigger desk, new monitor (Dell 22"), new speakers (Logitech Z-2300), wireless mouse/keyboard (Logitech MX5500 Revolution).

Would glass mess up my mouse's laser (no mouse pad







)?

By the way, some of you have really clean spaces









Do it, I love my glass desk. Just get a mouse pad because it won't work else ways.


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 









Dude! Are those sliders on your desk?


----------



## Mootsfox

Umm duh









Frozen (microwave'd) though :/


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Do it, I love my glass desk. Just get a mouse pad because it won't work else ways.










that glass desk is nice. i have a few friends with it. i like it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 









ooo.. yummy..


----------



## Aura

My Audio line is devouring my desk as I add components to it.










This is disconcerting







.


----------



## forcifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iconoclast*


That music is terrible.


personal opinion. i like it, but i hate rap/hip hop.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 











Clean setup there!!! That middle box to hold the center speaker is odd


----------



## gqunit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 









Hehehe i have that exact same killbill poster in my dorm/computer room. I will post pics lata when i get my camera back...


----------



## MoeSzyslak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
My Audio line is devouring my desk as I add components to it.










This is disconcerting







.

wow, i didnt realize the 0404usb was that big.


----------



## Truambitionz

Yea seriously, can't you route it somewhere else? Take a pic of the whole desk and set up.


----------



## Polo224

I wish that I had the time to actually do something decent with this room as all the other rooms in my house have been overran by the wife and kid.







I did finally get a little workbench put up so that I don't have to freeze the cajones off in the garage if I need to tinker around with something.

She did have a nice comment though: "It looks like your 17 year old brother is decorating this room." lol!


----------



## l V l

I am not uber rich like some, but I don't think it's too bad...


































*
TEH BEST SITE EVAR!!!1!*


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


I am not uber rich like some, but I don't think it's too bad...


































*
TEH BEST SITE EVAR!!!1!*











we have the same desk. Nice setup there btw. I chose not to use that extra shelf thingy, but it looks nice in your setup, maybe ill go back to it. Who knows.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Yea seriously, can't you route it somewhere else? Take a pic of the whole desk and set up.

The RCA cables running from my DAC to my amp are the primary issue - I am currently testing them (will be doing so for a week probably) and as such I really have no other way to organize everything right now.

Such is life in the dorms.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 




at the end, the speaker turned off for some reason. i dont know why, but i fixed it.

lmao what was te point of that


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Do it, I love my glass desk. Just get a mouse pad because it won't work else ways.










GIMME BACK MAH DESK THIEF! lawl.


----------



## hometoast

Just wondering... why does everyone quote an entire 8 pages of images just to say: "nice!"??


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Just wondering... why does everyone quote an entire 8 pages of images just to say: "nice!"??

Yeah that is annoying, oh well







.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 
here we go







didnt go all the way...didnt want annoyed neighbors o.o








one way i tested








a different way....
videos uploading now come back in like 3 min

You must really love Jolt...


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Do it, I love my glass desk. Just get a mouse pad because it won't work else ways.










what desk is that??


----------



## Mootsfox

Dark,


----------



## iandroo888

everyone has some nice setups. i need to get new speakers. its nice to see how some people use some nice speakers for their computer setups then having actual computer speakers. hows the sound? anyone want to comment?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Dark,










Nice way of hanging your headphones.


----------



## Dillinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
everyone has some nice setups. i need to get new speakers. its nice to see how some people use some nice speakers for their computer setups then having actual computer speakers. hows the sound? anyone want to comment?

I have polk audio speakers 2 front, 2 rear, center and 10inch sub hooked up to my harmon kardon avr-247 reciever with optical audio from my onboard sound its absolutly amazing... playing cod4 watching movies and listening to music i wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Do it, I love my glass desk. Just get a mouse pad because it won't work else ways.










I love the look of that desk. Mind telling me or us, what desk that is? Seems like a question from quite a few members.


----------



## iandroo888

haha sounds good! its like when im on my HTPC downstairs on my polk audio surround sound system. 2 front tower w/ built in sub and center with bi-directional rear speakers on a denon reciever. when im off, usually find me downstairs with the music on or a concert playing.. i love it hehe =D

this is when im contemplating on what type of speakers i should get for my computer. if i were to get a computer speaker system, it would be the logitech z-5500's for like < $200 (no questions asked.. unless somehow i could get a klipsch 5.1).. if i were to go the other way... reciever would be either the Onkyo TX-SR875 with Polk Audio RTi4 speakers, Polk Audio CSi A6 center, and Polk Audio PSW125 12" subwoofer. (yeah im a polk audio fan) not sure what i would want for rear speakers. i was thinkin of in wall rear speakers but i need to measure see how deep those go. hehe


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


everyone has some nice setups. i need to get new speakers. its nice to see how some people use some nice speakers for their computer setups then having actual computer speakers. hows the sound? anyone want to comment?


monitors are always better than any computer sound system because they're made for clarity so when you produce music you can hear exactly how everything will sound w/o distortion, and that translates to the average user because when you listen to music or watch movies all the sounds will be crisper and more realistic so the experience is much better

and its better for annoying people, if i turn my sub up just halfway the desk vibrates so hard i cant control the mouse


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
monitors are always better than any computer sound system because they're made for clarity so when you produce music you can hear exactly how everything will sound w/o distortion, and that translates to the average user because when you listen to music or watch movies all the sounds will be crisper and more realistic so the experience is much better

and its better for annoying people, if i turn my sub up just halfway the desk vibrates so hard i cant control the mouse









ahahaha


----------



## nigel

new setup.


----------



## darkpyro889

nice set up, nigel

don't know why but yours reminds myself of mine









Mootsfox,
your setup reminds me of my Bros old setup at collage...
except he had 4 comp and 3 screen setup on a semi big solid wooden desk.
w/ speakers


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caos800* 
Hey everyone, I took these right after I built my PC but not much has changed.
















Now it's darker out and I have a new keyboard (Ergo 4000) and wallpaper. It simpler and might I say...cozy. Anyways, that's definitely my favorite spot to sit









NICE! i have seen that desktop background so much.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Dark,











Wow, you have memorized and imbeded the definition of organization into your brain. 
That is a really neat setup.
I wonder how good you Cable management is?


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*


I love the look of that desk. Mind telling me or us, what desk that is? Seems like a question from quite a few members.


I have the same desk, I believe I got it from Office Max. Don't know much more on it. Wasn't cheap though...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
Wow, you have memorized and imbeded the definition of organization into your brain.
That is a really neat setup.
I wonder how good you Cable management is?









Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.










three words.

*Can-of-Air!!!*


----------



## PenguinPIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.


wow ur case must have amazing air flow!


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.










I hope you immediately cleaned that...


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.


As already suggested, you could invest in a 'can of air'

One question, the Tuniq is covered in like 'flakes' due to the fact that the fins of the side fan touches it??? Or is it becasue you have a very dusty room (and air too) and you never cleaned the inside??


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.










geez. forget that can of air. he needs a shop vac







and an air compressor


----------



## Mootsfox

Haha, yeah I haven't bought a can of air in a couple years. Everytime I buy one it runs out within a day. Something about turning them upside down and freezing stuff...

I have two 120mm's in the front, a 250mm on the side, a 120mm in my PSU and the FM121 as exhaust. I figure the in-out to be roughly equal. I haven't cleaned it in weeks though, it came off in cakes. The front grilles and the side grille get a thick layer on them about once a week that I can pull off and knit a sweater with.

I'm not a dirty person, it's seriously this room. Every morning there is dust on my laptop lid (I close it at night). If I didn't dust once a week, you wouldn't be able to see where my desk is... it's that bad.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I have two 120mm's in the front, a 250mm on the side, a 120mm in my PSU and the FM121 as exhaust. I figure the in-out to be roughly equal. I haven't cleaned it in weeks though, it came off in cakes. The front grilles and the side grille get a thick layer on them about once a week that I can pull off and knit a sweater with.

Place dust filters to the fan then. Would help alot and would minimize the dust inside of the case. You would have to have dust filters for both the intakes and the exhausts cos IMO when you PC would be off, dust still would enter since you said your room is like that.


----------



## Mootsfox

That would be a good idea, but I'm too lazy to do that. If I filtered the air going through this case I'd have to clean the filters daily.

I should buy (or make!?) one of those Ion filter things.


----------



## Thunderer

Well you could then look at this but personally it is ugly. or these which are more practical.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
That would be a good idea, but I'm too lazy to do that. If I filtered the air going through this case I'd have to clean the filters daily.

I should buy (or make!?) one of those Ion filter things.

I don't see how you're able to accumulate up that much dust







Mine only looks like that after a year and a half, if it even gets that long before I'm inside it again (yearly upgrades, modding, cable management etc)


----------



## boonie2

THATS JUST PLAIN DISCUSTING , makes a person wonder how you take care of other things too







oh well glad its your system and not mine..how much effort does it take to open the side panel once a week? how can you blame hardware changes? you cant find any hardware?????


----------



## noname

lol wow , i would go crazy if that was in my case... i hate dust.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Well... it's very









I blame this dusty room, lots of hardware changes, and my laziness to things I can't see...

Oh, and see the weird pattern on the top of the Tuniq? Thats from my Armor side fan pressing against the heatsink.










omg ew just take a air compressor to it dam my old computer in the back room has not been touched for 6years has less dust ew


----------



## vtx_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XaNe* 
omg ew just take a air compressor to it dam my old computer in the back room has not been touched for 6years has less dust ew









Someone has a thing for dust


----------



## lattyware

All you guys saying it's disgusting and that he doesn't take care blatantly don't read his post. He obviously has a dust problem - and that it accumulates very fast.

I would recommend some dust filters to go over your fans - the ones on my cosmos work wonders - or even better, switch to water and solve a problem









Frankly, I'd just take a Dyson to that thing.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
All you guys saying it's disgusting and that he doesn't take care blatantly don't read his post. He obviously has a dust problem - and that it accumulates very fast.

I would recommend some dust filters to go over your fans - the ones on my cosmos work wonders - or even better, switch to water and solve a problem









Frankly, I'd just take a Dyson to that thing.

yeah we read his posts , but unless he lives in the desert and went thru a sandstorm , thats more than a dust problem........imagine what his lungs look like then


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I don't see how you're able to accumulate up that much dust







Mine only looks like that after a year and a half, if it even gets that long before I'm inside it again (yearly upgrades, modding, cable management etc)

I've spent hours before, managing cables and making it look spotless, only to upgrade something and have to tear it apart. I don't have the patience.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
THATS JUST PLAIN DISCUSTING , makes a person wonder how you take care of other things too







oh well glad its your system and not mine..how much effort does it take to open the side panel once a week? how can you blame hardware changes? you cant find any hardware?????

My room is fairly clean, I rarely break anything and everything I have is organized. My Armor weighs about 70lbs, and sits on a carpet floor. I have to lift it, pull it out, open it, clean it out, then lift and put it back in it's spot. It sits between two desks as well, so it's not easy to move.

When I had my system on my desk in my old room, it would take months to get even a fine layer of dust. It's just something about this room (and being on the floor).

I'll take a time lapse of my laptop lid so you guys can see the dust form.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I've spent hours before, managing cables and making it look spotless, only to upgrade something and have to tear it apart. I don't have the patience.









My room is fairly clean, I rarely break anything and everything I have is organized. My Armor weighs about 70lbs, and sits on a carpet floor. I have to lift it, pull it out, open it, clean it out, then lift and put it back in it's spot. It sits between two desks as well, so it's not easy to move.

When I had my system on my desk in my old room, it would take months to get even a fine layer of dust. It's just something about this room (and being on the floor).

I'll take a time lapse of my laptop lid so you guys can see the dust form.

have a sugestion , try going to an a/c supply store , they sell small rolls of very fine filter material, maybe cut some pieces and wrap your intake points, then when THEY get dirty just take them off , rinse em off and your done...get any overheating problems yet? BTW nice o/c on the Q6600


----------



## Mootsfox

Nothing yet. I run at 3003MHz 24/7 @ stock voltage. The 3.6 was just for benchmarking.

I started that time lapse. It's gonna be about 5 clips put together probably because I think the battery only lasts for about 4 hours. (I've got two batteries).


----------



## grav1t0n

whats the best way to clean dust. mine is getting pretty bad too


----------



## Mootsfox

Here's my current project...










The blow up doll was a birthday gift for my roommate.


----------



## darkpyro889

(mootsfox)
wow lol,

i finally got my rents to keep their pc's off the floor now... i showed them and my mom fainted







not really tho.

whats your current project?


----------



## mega_option101

ROFL @ Mootsfox Blow-Up tossed in the corner *I gotta hide this from them* *looks around* *throws it in the corner* *that outta do it*


----------



## Mootsfox

Mega, haha yeah, she travels around the apartment. Nothing like going to take a piss at 3am in the dark and have that thing fall on you when you open the door.

The project a LCD panel on an overhead projector for a super cheap 720p projector.










3M 9700 Projector: $36 + $25 ship (ebay)
3 15" panels: $26.02 + $19.95 ship (ebay)
Power adapater for LCD: $13.99 + $11.95 ship (ebay)

$132.91 + some time, and left over cardboard and fans = projector


----------



## Oscuro

How about a pan of my..."Area"


























Let's see: 2 builds on hold thanks to missing ram and a missing CPU.
Spare parts from my old rig...
And lots of boxes.

All the cables in the corner are like that due to...well, I still need to move my computer stuff upstairs, so the 100' or so of LAN cable is going to be connecting me. Unless we decide to go wireless.
Gah, so many projects, not enough money, and I hate crucial parts lost in the mail!


----------



## reberto

Hey Moots, I know a way to fix your dusty comp issue! Its called a "P180 series case". Scary I know, but easily removable dust filters are teh shiz.


----------



## darkpyro889

reberto,

omg i love your quote thing, lol.

Oscuro,

what is that case that has the AMD processor on it???
(the mid of your picks are a bit fuzzy look for fingerprints on your lenz)


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
reberto,

omg i love your quote thing, lol.

Oscuro,

what is that case that has the AMD processor on it???
(the mid of your picks are a bit fuzzy look for fingerprints on your lenz)

1: CM Stacker 810. Just got it, haven't put it to use yet though...long story.
2: There are finger prints on the lens. Reason is: The protective shutter sometimes refuses to open all the way, requiring a nudge to open fully. Thus, fingerprints have happened. Doesn't bother me that much due to the fact I'm not trying to take artistic pics with it


----------



## darkpyro889

lol ok
thx for info


----------



## Oscuro

Hey, not a problem!


----------



## TaiDinh

I rearranged my room. I finally have a walk way.

I need to get some stuff to hang on my walls.


----------



## Mootsfox

Mattress on the floor <3

I moved away and my mom put the bed back on it's stand thing :/


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

that's a nice topic !

It hsould be more active.

Well, my computer is in the basement not my room

So here's a picture

This is when i played on my computer with a ps3 controller (i have no ps3 now)

















Old broken 13" CRT









This is now 









Creepy, uh ? mouahaha !


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I rearranged my room. I finally have a walk way.

I need to get some stuff to hang on my walls.






























Nice room. A lot better than mine >.<

Love the mattress on the floor lol


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Here's my current project...










The blow up doll was a birthday gift for my roommate.

lmao xDD


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
three words.

*Can-of-Air!!!*

i Take ur can of air and raise it to my 120lb compressor


----------



## Robbie

Here my room.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

My room is clean but my desk is a disgrace when i paint it black i will post soon. It was a dark wood color but faded, gotta love K-mart stuff lol.


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robbie* 
Here my room.

That is a cool setup


----------



## Robbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thunderer* 
That is a cool setup










Thanks I want a bigger desk but as you can see I don't have lots of room for something bigger.


----------



## Thunderer

But that desk just suits you well. Everything seems in order and well organized.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robbie*


Here my room.


Nice I'll be coming to pick up that money you kindly pined up for me


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I rearranged my room. I finally have a walk way.

I need to get some stuff to hang on my walls.





























*I DID IT!
I FOUND NEMO! HA!*


----------



## Robbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Nice I'll be coming to pick up that money you kindly pined up for me











You could try and use it but not sure how far you will get with it. There fakes.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robbie*


You could try and use it but not sure how far you will get with it. There fakes.


I'll just bring them to the bank







They'll exchange them


----------



## Robbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I'll just bring them to the bank







They'll exchange them











LOL I wanted to know how good the Dell all in one was its only printed on one side.

But those are real my old set up before I moved my desk under the window.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## [email protected]

Brick floor?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Brick floor?


lol i wish, familys to po'

its fake plastic. haha.


----------



## lokeey

pic of my computer room with old system...i'll retake with new system after i clean up. and a closeup.


----------



## Robbie

There isn't much to clean up.


----------



## lokeey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robbie*


There isn't much to clean up.


not in the pic there isn't, but right now there is.


----------



## Robbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokeey*


not in the pic there isn't, but right now there is.











Oh ok sorry.


----------



## darkpyro889

robbie,
ooooooooo **** we got a black belt on our hands

















nice setup i got those speakers


----------



## Bulldog22

Top of rack -> bottom of rack

Level 1: Boxes and Portable DVD player








---
Level 2: Actiontec MI424WR FiOS router, Zen Vision W 30gb, Blank CDs/DVDs, extra useful wires.








---
Level 3: CDs, Games, and HP LaserJet 4L 








---
Level 4: System 2, Smartdisk Crossfire 160GB, 7 port USB hub, Logitech joystick Attack 3 (not so great, but cheap), 3 Logitech dual action controllers (for emulators). 








---
Level 5: New system, Older system

















Lots of pictures, sorry.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bulldog22* 
[LOTS OF PICTURES]
Lots of pictures, sorry.

Someone who knows the power of organization <3

VERY nice room


----------



## Wakeo91

Nice bulldog


----------



## jinja_ninja

Here is my desk/room in its current state. I will get more, larger pics later. Hopefully this will do for now


----------



## Skeevy




----------



## darkpyro889

nice setups you guys!


----------



## forcifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
lmao what was te point of that

people asked me to


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 
people asked me to

lol yea, i had to try it too


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skeevy* 









oOo very nice clean setup there


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bulldog22* 









I LOVE your case.
Awesome room.


----------



## tensionz

Sick stuff in this thread.


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

oops


----------



## waqasr

well heres my computer room:
random junk on the floor








my printer with random junk on it








and my computer, which looks like junk


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

its not as cramped as it looks, i swear


----------



## unknownSCL




----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 









it looks like its bending the shelf out and its going to fall on your monitor (just forewarning you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 









*drools* is that GH controller for frets on fire?

Does anybody here play that game? or just me?


----------



## Robbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 










I like your desk, where you get it from?


----------



## wastedtime

Here is my setup. I have a small desk. The monitor is a 22" Acer and the speakers you see are a Logitech Z5300. The subwoofer sits to the right of the table. I put in a couple of blue CCFL's in the case and also did a little bit of cable management









Just the desk









The entire Setup









Just the case.









Sorry for the huge pictures


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE* 
I LOVE your case.
Awesome room.

join the CM 690 club, bulldog22









Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 









oooo nice setup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Here is my setup. I have a small desk. The monitor is a 22" Acer and the speakers you see are a Logitech Z5300. The subwoofer sits to the right of the table. I put in a couple of blue CCFL's in the case and also did a little bit of cable management









Just the desk









The entire Setup









Just the case.









Sorry for the huge pictures

pretty nice.


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 

*drools* is that GH controller for frets on fire?

Does anybody here play that game? or just me?









i have gh3 for pc. never played fof with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robbie* 
I like your desk, where you get it from?

i got it at bestbuy about 4 months ago. not sure about the brand or if they still make them


----------



## R3ap3R

In my gallery


----------



## Robbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
i have gh3 for pc. never played fof with it.

i got it at bestbuy about 4 months ago. not sure about the brand or if they still make them


I play GH3 on my pc


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robbie* 
I play GH3 on my pc

cool. im not the best player but im getting better! i can only play a few songs on hard. lol


----------



## Robbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
cool. im not the best player but im getting better! i can only play a few songs on hard. lol










I'm easy and meduim, now its getting harder, I think I have like 3 songs on hard.


----------



## an51r

This is were I conduct my very important business or what some call "gaming"


----------



## b1gapl

Apart from the wire management behind the desk, I'm diggin' the dual 22" widescreen setup.


----------



## Retrospekt

New system, same old room.

Nice and simple, usually clean. I like keeping it open and clutter free.


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
New system, same old room.

Nice and simple, usually clean. I like keeping it open and clutter free.

Very business like could be in a cubicle or something with the map and the phone. I like the fact it is clean though I strive to keep my area clutter free as well.


----------



## an51r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b1gapl*


Apart from the wire management behind the desk, I'm diggin' the dual 22" widescreen setup.












Managed the wires, thanks for the suggestion never really considered it before.


----------



## grav1t0n

sometimes it's impossible to manage wires lol


----------



## justin146

my office.... who needs an LCD when my big Dell monster does 1880x1440 at 85Hz







I dont see how you guys use those tiny desks...



















Here is my workstation in the office....










and my HTPC...


----------



## .dp-BarackObama




----------



## Thunderer

Nice chair you have got there!!!


----------



## Sonic

Yeah seriously nice chair.

Link?


----------



## donnybrook

are you eating fruit ****tail out of the can?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donnybrook*


are you eating fruit ****tail out of the can?


fruit ****tail









****roach


----------



## an51r

That chair is uber nice I will trade you for mine


----------



## Armadi110

Update mine i suppose, 









note- that is the same chair T-Bag uses in purepwnage EP15 (apart from his is the brown version)


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armadi110*


Update mine i suppose, 









note- that is the same chair T-Bag uses in purepwnage EP15 (apart from his is the brown version)


Dude nice monitor. I'm getting a similar one 22" for my birthday, 5 months to go yay! lol


----------



## kennymester

Just got my room back together with the new rig.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


Yeah seriously nice chair.

Link?










heres the link

http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/ca.../sku__PY558BLK


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice waterfall Kenny


----------



## darkpyro889

Armadi,

can you tell me where you got that desk??? i really like the setup.

kennymester,

likein the new case! power to WC PC! those are some huge speakers for a comp... are you hard of hearing yet?


----------



## Armadi110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


Armadi,

can you tell me where you got that desk??? i really like the setup.


it was a corner unit form wal-mart but after some heavy modification and new desk-tops it turned into what is now an L-shaped desk. I think its better to build your own desk if you have the skills and tools to hand


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Armadi110* 
it was a corner unit form wal-mart but after some heavy modification and new desk-tops it turned into what is now an L-shaped desk. I think its better to build your own desk if you have the skills and tools to hand

yah i agree. its pretty fun to do it yourself. you get to make it like how you want it. i made two desks. only regret is not making the desktop bigger than it is. LOL


----------



## Aura

Nice setup Kenny, your reservoir reminds me of Cyber's Poison build.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Nice setup Kenny, your reservoir reminds me of Cyber's Poison build.










Kenny's res was made by CD


----------



## Mootsfox

It's been six months, my roommate and I decided its time to change the room around.

My area:









His area:









The common area:









He left for the weekend, so I'm cleaning all my crap up and putting it in places.


----------



## kennymester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
kennymester,

likein the new case! power to WC PC! those are some huge speakers for a comp... are you hard of hearing yet?

Yeah, my surround sound is kind of shlocked together. It's made of four different sound systems. The big ones there are the left and right only using a Phillips shelf unit as an amp.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnybrook* 
are you eating fruit ****tail out of the can?

lol, is there any other way to eat it?


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
those are some huge speakers for a comp... are you hard of hearing yet?


_*WHAT?*_


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Armadi110* 
Update mine i suppose,









note- that is the same chair T-Bag uses in purepwnage EP15 (apart from his is the brown version)

Why don't you solve that Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Monkmachine

This is mine-








Worship the 32" TV!


----------



## eureka

32" at what resolution?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
32" at what resolution?










mines @ 1200x1024 (or something like that on lappy now) . . . which is why Im getting a nice 20.1" . . . or if I can spare the cash a 24"


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
mines @ 1200x1024 (or something like that on lappy now) . . . which is why Im getting a nice 20.1" . . . or if I can spare the cash a 24"









Likely 1280 x 1024, which surely isn't the correct aspect ratio...

My 22" is pretty nice.


----------



## Mootsfox

Probably 1366 x 768, which is the standard 720p screen size.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Probably 1366 x 768, which is the standard 720p screen size.

That is what my 32" runs at- anything other than the native resolution looks like poo on my screen.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*


This is mine-
snip
Worship the 32" TV!


















Bow Down..










37" @ 1920x1080...


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Bow Down..

37" @ 1920x1080...










OMG







37" .. thats amazing.. how much did that cost you ??


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


Likely 1280 x 1024, which surely isn't the correct aspect ratio...

My 22" is pretty nice.


Thats what native is on my screen . . . it was on the box and in the manual as that. . . my screen is close to two years old though.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Bow Down..










37" @ 1920x1080...










Gimme Your Jerker!


----------



## vermillon

Hope you all like my set up







should be getting a 22" screen soon.


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Probably 1366 x 768, which is the standard 720p screen size.


No, 720p is 1280 x 720.

And vermillon, I have that exact 17" monitor, on my floor.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


No, 720p is 1280 x 720.

And vermillon, I have that exact 17" monitor, on my floor.


720p is in theory 720 pixels high, but in practice, nearly all 720p panels are 1366 x 768. 
Check it out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2072&name=720p


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


720p is in theory 720 pixels high, but in practice, nearly all 720p panels are 1366 x 768. 
Check it out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2072&name=720p


Yeah, i know but still, REALLY 720p is 1280 x 720 and 1080p is REALLY 1920 x 1080.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama




----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


Yeah, i know but still, REALLY 720p is 1280 x 720 and 1080p is REALLY 1920 x 1080.


yeah why is that, i never understood that


----------



## wigseryc

Had a bit of a tidy up earlier.. Figured I'd snap some shots while i was at it. 
(Sorry for the quality, K800i to blame for that.)



















And out my window...








Yes, that is someone rooting through the bins. Don't even think she was homeless. Maybe one of the regulars...


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


yeah why is that, i never understood that


It's the 16:9 aspect ratio, the height being the 720 or 1080.

I think that's what you mean.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
It's the 16:9 aspect ratio, the height being the 720 or 1080.

I think that's what you mean.

well i was asking why its called 720 if the height is 768


----------



## Mootsfox

No idea, maybe 1366x768 screens are cheaper to make for some reason.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*











Managed the wires, thanks for the suggestion never really considered it before.


How are you running two monitors with SLI?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


How are you running two monitors with SLI?


A 3rd cheapish video card from ATI so as not to have driver issues...

At least the the only way I read how to do it...


----------



## justin146

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


well i was asking why its called 720 if the height is 768










In relation to televisions, any screen with between 720 and 1080(not including 1080) progressive lines can be referred to as 720p, because that is the highest HD format they can display. I have a 19" TV that has a resolution of 1440x900 and it advertised as 720p. Also widescreen plasmas with a resolution of 1024x768 are 720p. BUT, a standard 720p broadcast is at 1280x720.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
A 3rd cheapish video card from ATI so as not to have driver issues...

At least the the only way I read how to do it...

you cant just have one plugged into each card, or both into the same card?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
No idea, maybe 1366x768 screens are cheaper to make for some reason.

why not call it 768p then?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
you cant just have one plugged into each card, or both into the same card?

Sure can't...SLI is for rendering a single monitor faster...


----------



## killin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotoGeek* 
Very clean^^^

Heres my "room", I have ordered a Wacom tablet, and a new black keyboard and mouse....Also have another box That sits under the desk you cant quite see...










i want your desk


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin146* 
In relation to televisions, any screen with between 720 and 1080(not including 1080) progressive lines can be referred to as 720p, because that is the highest HD format they can display. I have a 19" TV that has a resolution of 1440x900 and it advertised as 720p. Also widescreen plasmas with a resolution of 1024x768 are 720p. BUT, a standard 720p broadcast is at 1280x720.

1024x768 isn't widescreen, it's 4:3.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Sure can't...SLI is for rendering a single monitor faster...

You can run two monitors or more if you switch from SLI mode to Multiple-GPU mode in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
you cant just have one plugged into each card, or both into the same card?

why not call it 768p then?

Technically, you CAN call it 768p. 768p can display FULL 720p, because 720p is smaller. It cannot display 1080p properly because it is bigger.

No idea why 768p is standard for crappy LCD/Plasma TVs.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You can run two monitors or more if you switch from SLI mode to Multiple-GPU mode in the Nvidia control panel.

Oh that I didn't know...Thanks for that Moots...


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
OMG







37" .. thats amazing.. how much did that cost you ??

Like $799 last year sometime.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
Gimme Your Jerker!

Which one?


----------



## darkpyro889

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
_*WHAT?*_

LOL what? what?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Like $799 last year sometime.

Which one?









I like both . . . but i like how the old one curves in


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
1024x768 isn't widescreen, it's 4:3.
.

I know it isnt normally, but that is the native resolution of many early 16:9 plasma screens- it is widescreen, it just isnt 1:1 pixel mapping. If you feed it its native resolution from a PC, everything will appear stretched.


----------



## mnishimura00

cramped space


----------



## Dotard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*





You'de think that was his pet. But NO, it's the new and improved mouse. He just has his mouse their for games that aren't compatible with the new "mouse".


----------



## Tirabytes

Those fishes looks terrified with that 'thing' besides it ;o


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RIGGY* 
Those fishes looks terrified with that 'thing' besides it ;o

Normally, I don't say anything... but in your case, I have to... your sig is too big. Per the TOS, nothing past FONT SIZE #3, and no more than 8 lines including blank lines.

Just FYI


----------



## Tirabytes

Haha didn't notice it was this big, LOL.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Like $799 last year sometime.

Which one?










black of course


----------



## darkpyro889

Ill take both!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
Ill take both!


So would I if I had the room... desk space is at a premium here; what a mess


----------



## TheGimpMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


PICS











Heh.. I have that screensaver...








...and that mouse...








...and 2 of those games (BF2).


----------



## dskina




----------



## stingerjg

Its not usually that clean.


----------



## EricM9104

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnybrook* 
are you eating fruit ****tail out of the can?

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## extrinsicdin




----------



## .dp-BarackObama

i like it, i got a small studio in my room as well.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28




----------



## MrSpock2002

Updates a bit ^^.

Can't live with out Pepsie Max now can we?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002*


Updates a bit ^^.

Can't live with out Pepsie Max now can we?


i surely can


----------



## cky2k6

My new monitor and headphones


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


i surely can


Blasphemy!


----------



## darkpyro889

OmegaNemesis28

nice setup man! i have those speakers. oooooo samurai sword, is it usable?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Finally got a second display... I got it used as I wanted a 15" for cheap. Actually is really nice. I wanted somthing to toss TV or WMP up like I have it in that pic. Did not have a lot of room on the desk.

I'm going to get a new larger L shaped desk at some point..


----------



## Hitman Smurf

Well, here it is, set up for gaming. Thats a Nostromo n52 on the left (before you ask







)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
OmegaNemesis28

nice setup man! i have those speakers. oooooo samurai sword, is it usable?

yeah - its a replica of Ichigo's Bankai sword (from Bleach). Surprisingly its as sharp as hell


----------



## Kaji

Updated from September! I moved upstairs, and decided to post again. (First post is on page 75... I think)


----------



## Hitman Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaji* 
Updated from September! I moved upstairs, and decided to post again. (First post is on page 75... I think)

I'd recognize those headphones anywhere


----------



## shizdan

Dont worry about the wallpaper and the carpet HAHAHAHHA...boo


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 

























Dont worry about the wallpaper and the carpet HAHAHAHHA...boo

cute room.

why two sets of front speakers tho?


----------



## shizdan

they are actually z-2300 front satalites and a set of z-5300E satalites.....but they are hooked up to my z-5300E 5.1.. pretty much is basically 5.1 with 2 different sets of speakers and i just put them in a 2.1 configuration


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*



























Dont worry about the wallpaper and the carpet HAHAHAHHA...boo


Do you really want/need a vacuum on your desk?


----------



## shizdan

haha it doesnt bother me


----------



## reberto

I'm amazed at how clean my room is. I had to clean it last weekend and its still clean. I could be because its pretty much for using my comp/playing my Wii/sleeping.


My PC setup


My G4 setup


----------



## Sonic

mmm coco puffs.


----------



## rymn

My room


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


mmm coco puffs.


mmm i eated them

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rymn*


My room




















Your pics are 404, might wanna fix them


----------



## rymn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
mmm i eated them

Your pics are 404, might wanna fix them









just did, you should be able to see them now


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 
My room



















Dude, you are going to go blind...scoot back a bit!

Here is a final pic of my desk before the new rig build in progress (that is the cause of the mess!)


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 
My room



















That's ridiculous. Your monitor is 20 inches bigger than my living room tv. You are really going to go blind.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 
just did, you should be able to see them now










They were broken when I posted, no need to be rude








Anyway, move back from your monitor, your eyes will thank you lol


----------



## lenzo

My pic in profile


----------



## rymn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
They were broken when I posted, no need to be ride








Anyway, move back from your monitor, your eyes will thank you lol

Didn't mean to insult you, I just saw the smiley and liked it so much i posted it.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 
Didn't mean to insult you, I just saw the smiley and liked it so much i posted it.









All is good







But do tell, what the hell do you store on all that hard drive space you have?


----------



## rymn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
All is good







But do tell, what the hell do you store on all that hard drive space you have?

I keep a "backup" of my parents massive dvd collection. The hdd's were originally for my dad's home server, then he gave up on that idea and I stole them. It's actually only 6 hdds in a raid6 the seventh is a hot swappable parody.

I know, raid0 is going to give me great performance, but this was my first time.


----------



## ThePope

*My Old Room:

*



























*My Re-Modeled Room:

*


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

^ Why is your center channel behind you?


----------



## n00bieNation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters


























I love that setup man!


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
^ Why is your center channel behind you?

Just felt like it was a good place for it. there really isn't any place for it on my desk...


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike* 
^ Why is your center channel behind you?


----------



## aleiro

heres mine... Q6600 and a P5e, thats the important stuff


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
heres mine... Q6600 and a P5e, thats the important stuff

Nice.

But you need more monitors


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Nice.

But you need more monitors









i trade options so its a must... one of those ups units handles monitors only.


----------



## ricky33183

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
i trade options so its a must... one of those ups units handles monitors only.

options??


----------



## aleiro

stocks and stuff. An option is a derivative... www.cboe.com <- more info.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricky33183* 
options??


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaji* 









Updated from September! I moved upstairs, and decided to post again. (First post is on page 75... I think)

How do you like those speakers? I have them and love them!


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 
My room










after a few years you might need glasses.








But thats a blast while playing


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Thats where I spend most of my time when I'm not working or hiking... Also I should add thats my P182 case with the door taken off because I broke one of the little plastic bumps that hold it in place and I'm letting the glue set before I try and remount the door...


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 


















Is that... a monitor UNDERNEATH your desk?

If so, that is pretty much the coolest thing on the page. Possibly the next one too. Not sure if it's all functional? But, ace anyways.


----------



## psik0.k1m

HAHAH ...Freakin' awesome......

I bet he doesnt really sit that close.. i lmao'd when i saw that... oh and the dusty fan blowing air into his case is a nice touch =p


----------



## Nostrano

Reberto: Have you ever been to the golden temple, its an amazing place!

Pope: what yamaha amp is tha?


----------



## Thunderer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 









That is a very good way for cooling your rig!!! An external mini fan
















+ Fanta


----------



## [email protected]

ThePope, I love your remodeled room!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
It's the cycle of life forum style. A kinda interesting thread is posted - it dies after a few weeks - another one with a slightly different title pops up. And that, kiddies, is where baby threads come from


Lasted more than a couple weeks


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Reberto: Have you ever been to the golden temple, its an amazing place!

Nope, why do you ask?


----------



## Festi

latecomer?


















just started the Raymond E. Feist "Of the Empire" series again for like the 4th time for those who want to know what book it is lol

p.s irn bru ftw


----------



## rymn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psik0.k1m* 









HAHAH ...Freakin' awesome......

I bet he doesnt really sit that close.. i lmao'd when i saw that... oh and the dusty fan blowing air into his case is a nice touch =p

Has to be that way. I have a cm stacker 830 and with hr-03 pluses on both my gts's the fan door doesn't fit and I need that circulation.... so minifan was the answer... but it is pretty dirty now.

I actually put my tv back on the wall behind me, we moved it for the picture.

Has anyone noticed that this forum is just one huge **** fight to see who has the best setup? I'm totally down with it, but still... here's my real room..

samsung 22" 1680 1050 2ms









TV is actually on the wall behind me..


----------



## karan.t




----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 









hmm. would anyone know what time it is?!


----------



## wigseryc

..can't quite make it out, let me get my glasses.


----------



## rymn

there's a clock in that picture?

Sorry, i found it. I thought that was his secondary or something...

Dude, the screen on your clock is bigger than my laptop.


----------



## imapwnu




----------



## SentryOptic

Just got myself a brand new chair, couldn't resist posting









It's the most comfortable chair ever... and it's got crimson race-trim stitching and carbon fiber on the armrests. It's totally built for the racing enthusiast.

Here's the shot from the top:










Close up of the chair (red mesh and carbon fiber







)


----------



## Xombie

Wow SentryOptic.

Loving that chair and desk! So clean and streamlined.

What brand(s)?


----------



## [email protected]

Sweet chair!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

kinda dark, but it'll have to do


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *extrinsicdin* 









Nice man. Is that the E-MU?


----------



## DeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
Just got my room back together with the new rig.





































Dam.... how much does that tower weigh I'm wondering. You got a pick-up truck for your LAN parties?


----------



## lattyware

Yeah, That chair looks awesome (@SentryOptic) - any recommendations for a nice chair? I'm looking to spend about Â£100. I'm guessing yours cost more than that, but still.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Typical Teenage (17) Room


































btw, i earn for what i have and im happy


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
Typical Teenage (17) Room


































btw, i earn for what i have and im happy









Is that an entire set? I like it.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Is that an entire set? I like it.

you mean my desk and stuff?

yeah its all one big setup which i've built up since i was 12









next upgrade = tv... i hear the desk creak at its weight.... O_O


----------



## Kornowski

beanbagofdoom, you've got the same keyboard as me, it's awesome isn't it?




























What do you think?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Look at all that bare wall. You need a bigger monitor my friend.


----------



## SiNiSt3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Look at all that bare wall. You need a bigger monitor my friend.










i second that motion


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Yeah, but I think that 19" is big enough for me... at the moment anyway...

Care to donate?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Lol... no









You'd have more money if you didn't spend all your cash on SixSixOne pads. Darn things are expensive....


----------



## TheGimpMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Just got myself a brand new chair, couldn't resist posting









It's the most comfortable chair ever... and it's got crimson race-trim stitching and carbon fiber on the armrests. It's totally built for the racing enthusiast.

Here's the shot from the top:




















Excuse me while I change my underwear... that is pure sex!


----------



## EmeraldICE

May I ask where you bought that?


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
beanbagofdoom, you've got the same keyboard as me, it's awesome isn't it?




























What do you think?

















very nice my friend , i think my cooler master just got owned









and yeah the keyboards cool, bit of a dust magnet though


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Lol... no









You'd have more money if you didn't spend all your cash on SixSixOne pads. Darn things are expensive....

Yeah, that's true... I get the idea that they're important though







lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 







very nice my friend , i think my cooler master just got owned









and yeah the keyboards cool, bit of a dust magnet though









Thanks!









Yeah, they do don't they, I just use a can of compressed air to clean it


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
Typical Teenage (17) Room


































btw, i earn for what i have and im happy









Your TV is too small and I can't see your consoles.


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

I would take a picture of mine...

But, im using a 2 foot wide Coffee table as my 'desk'.


----------



## aznDANNYazn

this is my favorite thread lol...when i get my sound card and headset in, ill update my pictures...great shot guys


----------



## GuitarFreak




----------



## Sgt.Collins

so does having a 3 feet across fan make better airflow?


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
so does having a 3 feet across fan make better airflow?

Lol it helps. Case temp rarely goes above 30c.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rymn* 









Scrubs FTW. I'm a huge fan. I must have watched every episode out so many times (I don't even live in America, but I watch the American releases.)


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Scrubs FTW. I'm a huge fan. I must have watched every episode out so many times (I don't even live in America, but I watch the American releases.)

OT:

Me too! Too bad they haven't showed any new episodes in a while. =[


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
so does having a 3 feet across fan make better airflow?

absolutely , check my AVITAR lol







[not my system , just found it on the net]


----------



## jamiecarter

heres my setup small room i know! and my 360 that doesnt even work atm..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamiecarter* 
heres my setup small room i know! and my 360 that doesnt even work atm..









RMA!


----------



## Logit

Sweet looking chair


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamiecarter* 
heres my setup small room i know! and my 360 that doesnt even work atm..









Were you hot boxing your room when you took that picture?


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Scrubs FTW. I'm a huge fan. I must have watched every episode out so many times (I don't even live in America, but I watch the American releases.)

I couldn't agree with you any less. I hate Scrubs. I also hate Friends.
And i've sat through plenty of episodes of both too, so i've had 'nuff time to formulate an opinion.


----------



## Syrillian

shizdan!

Who the hell is your interior decorator?!?!?

Looks great for Christmas time....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

I couldn't agree with you any less. I hate Scrubs. I also hate Friends.
And i've sat through plenty of episodes of both too, so i've had 'nuff time to formulate an opinion.

An honest question: If you detested it so much, why did you watch it... was it for Love (seriously - I have suffered many a movei/TV show to appease the Female of my desire)...?


----------



## wigseryc

Nah (although Anniston and Cox are alright), it was more down to not having a choice. Girlfriend used to like it, flatmates love the shows.. I just never complained and dealt with it... Complaining would get me no-where.

Edit - This is where i'm currently sat. Back home with my parents for easter break. Finally convinced my mum she needed a new lappy, and she's hardly had a look in since its arrived.



















In the lounge at the moment. Family's gone for a walk on the beach so i'm left singing along to the telly. Way. Hay.


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Were you hot boxing your room when you took that picture?

lol


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Just got myself a brand new chair, couldn't resist posting









It's the most comfortable chair ever... and it's got crimson race-trim stitching and carbon fiber on the armrests. It's totally built for the racing enthusiast.

Here's the shot from the top:










Close up of the chair (red mesh and carbon fiber







)




















I'm dying here lol'ing at this post. I've never seen anyone hype a chair that much. I especially love the close up you took of the arm. Classic. It does look like a real nice chair though.









EDIT: Just saw the pics again when my post came up. The light shining down on it in pic 2.... Priceless. Lmao.


----------



## Syrillian

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!

SentryOptic, that is one kick-arse Butt receptacle!

I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike it! - BIG TIME!

wigseryc -

Thanks for the response, your Flatmates ought to be happy that they have such an accomodating co-habitant... I would thrown a tantrum...lol


----------



## wigseryc

hah i normally get outnumbered anyways so i just sit and talk all the way through.

I often shout at the telly, and complain about the complete predictability of the non-lol jokes contained within each program.

Stupid tv shows. Stupid television.


----------



## tensionz

I just got a new room, have to clean everything up first hehe.


----------



## mega_option101

Here's my room:


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
hah i normally get outnumbered anyways so i just sit and talk all the way through.

I often shout at the telly, and complain about the complete predictability of the non-lol jokes contained within each program.

Stupid tv shows. Stupid television.

why dont you just go in your room and close the door


----------



## wigseryc

I do sometimes, but hell, that's a little anti-social isnt it? I spend most of my life in there as it is...


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
OT:

Me too! Too bad they haven't showed any new episodes in a while. =[

Yeah, writers strike FTL.

And @wigseryc: People like different stuff, I guess it just appeals to my sense of humor. Frankly, I watch more Anime than TV (hence my 1.45TB of hard disc space).


----------



## Mikemoon07

Soory for bad quality, taken off my sony ericsson w580i. i thought it would be better for 2MP.


















my friend on the wall there


----------



## 8800Gamer

You have the same desk I have but I have the thing underneath it and the things on the side it's a really nice desk.


----------



## Mikemoon07

haha i took those off. my chair is pretty high and the thing under the desk restricted my legs. and i took off the side things because i need more space on the desk. =P


----------



## TREYisRAD




----------



## R3ap3R

Cranberry Apple and a Geico mouse pad?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TREYisRAD* 

















you ski or what?


----------



## Mikecdm




----------



## Truambitionz

^ Your P182 is naked!


----------



## Mikemoon07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
you ski or what?

paintball fool.

on a side note: directed at the guy that posted the pics, how often do you ball?


----------



## XaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 









nice 701's


----------



## Dominazn

not as messy anymore.


----------



## carl25




----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikemoon07* 
paintball fool.

on a side note: directed at the guy that posted the pics, how often do you ball?

how can you tell?


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 









Love the all black theme, even the bed frame. Though the monitor seems out of place.


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b1gapl* 
Love the all black theme, even the bed frame. Though the monitor seems out of place.

Yeah, he should throw in a 226BW. Piano black all around


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caos800* 
Yeah, he should throw in a 226BW. Piano black all around









I've thought about it a few times, either that or a 24" but my current 23" works and i don't really have the money to drop on a monitor when I don't need too. If it were to die, then I'd have a tough decision but for now it stays. I think the pic makes it look more out of place, it's black but just not as dark. My tv stand and my sofa are black too.


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I've thought about it a few times, either that or a 24" but my current 23" works and i don't really have the money to drop on a monitor when I don't need too. If it were to die, then I'd have a tough decision but for now it stays. I think the pic makes it look more out of place, it's black but just not as dark. My tv stand and my sofa are black too.

Wow 23" you do not see many of those and it is not WS. I like it.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
how can you tell?

because thats a proflex mask. if you don't ball your most likely not going to know that its for paintball. thats how he knows.


----------



## theonion

Well the arrival of our second child meant I had to put something together in the living room. Nothing too geeky to look at but here you go:


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
because thats a proflex mask. if you don't ball your most likely not going to know that its for paintball. thats how he knows.

i actually went paintballing for the first time this past weekend, it was fun as hell lol


----------



## shizdan

Old

















New


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theonion* 
Well the arrival of our second child meant I had to put something together in the living room. Nothing too geeky to look at but here you go:

Love the Silverstone HTPC case!!

I was looking at the same case for my office - how do you find the cooling & cable mgmnt?


----------



## darkpyro889

shizdan,
love the setup

theonion,
what does your comp look like? nice and clean media center.


----------



## Norse

My new Desk (Jonas one from Ikea), didnt have flash on cam because it has low battery and it also then doesnt show up the front light on case well


----------



## theonion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rider* 
Love the Silverstone HTPC case!!

I was looking at the same case for my office - how do you find the cooling & cable mgmnt?

It's definitely a compromise. Here's a better shot of the guts.

http://home.comcast.net/~woodsjw/sil...e/IMG_1122.JPG

Just the basics installed. Since the middle drive cage is unusable with a large video card I used it to stash some of the cables. Also using the fan in the front of it for intake. Everything seems to run cool enough. It's obviously not a case you can run SLI or crossfire in. Aside from physical space you'd probably run into cooling issues at that point. But overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## theonion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 

theonion,
what does your comp look like? nice and clean media center.

That's exactly what I was going for.







Have a PC that games decently without having a big PC and accessories strung out in the living room.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

here goes mine. I may have shown this before, I'm not certain. Just some pictures I had lying around. I now have 2 CRTs on the desk and a full-size printer out in the open instead of hidden. I am able to move to the couch and wham! I'm playing BF2142 on a 42" HDTV. Also, take note of the cable management under the desk. I like it clean.


----------



## CapDubOh

Here is mine : )


----------



## darkpyro889

dude... how about being sober when you post?

lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I'm dying here lol'ing at this post. I've never seen anyone hype a chair that much. I especially love the close up you took of the arm. Classic. It does look like a real nice chair though.









EDIT: Just saw the pics again when my post came up. The light shining down on it in pic 2.... Priceless. Lmao.

Nice chair! I bet you its worth alot just by the looks of it


----------



## eureka

in love with my new white japanese modchipped ps2










tidied up my shelves










about 1/10 of all my games ever, i trade too much


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
Old

















New










































got that same mini vacume in the 'old' pictures


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
got that same mini vacume in the 'old' pictures

did you really have to quote all those pictures for that?


----------



## Mootsfox

My main computer.









A shot from the doorway.









An overview of my desk.









My bed


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
got that same mini vacume in the 'old' pictures

pink wallpaper and green carpet? CLAAAAAASH


----------



## DeathTyrant

Yeah, I know, bit of a mess. I'm getting a proper desk soon, I _swear_!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
pink wallpaper and green carpet? CLAAAAAASH









make me think of cherry limeade <3


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
My main computer.









A shot from the doorway.









An overview of my desk.









My bed

















what speaker stands are those? ive been needing something like that


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
you ski or what?

Thats a paintball mask


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
what speaker stands are those? ive been needing something like that

dang thats a lot of computers in one room, probably gets hella hot in there plus all of the farts, probably stinks too


----------



## darkpyro889

a!!!!1,
dude are you in collage???
that room is small as hell!
i feel sorry for you mate.


----------



## Triplesec

My main...
Attachment 69311

My work station
Attachment 69312


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 

A shot from the doorway.









Does your mouse overheat


----------



## tomclancey

Here's my setup:

*Room:*
Monitors:
Left monitor is a 19" Trinitron Dell monitor at 1600x1200 resolution.
Right monitor is a 17" Trinitron Dell monitor at 1600x1200 resolution.


Keyboard and Mouse:
The mouse is just a standard Dell mouse. The keyboard is an HP Multimedia Keyboard.


Computer:
My computer is a custom built with 1GB of RAM (256x4 RDRAM), nVidia GeForce 6600GT AGP 4x, one IDE 250Gb and one 36GB SCSI. (I had 3 originally, but took two of them out.)




(Click for larger.)

This is a huge improvement over my old computer. (~12 years old.)


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
a!!!!1,
dude are you in collage???
that room is small as hell!
i feel sorry for you mate.

I sure hope he's not in a collage, that would be weird...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CapDubOh* 
Here is mine : )


















Yeungling FTW!!! thats my brand too!!


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I'm dying here lol'ing at this post. I've never seen anyone hype a chair that much. I especially love the close up you took of the arm. Classic. It does look like a real nice chair though.









EDIT: Just saw the pics again when my post came up. The light shining down on it in pic 2.... Priceless. Lmao.

The chair needs the hype XD . It was the day I got it, so I was naturally excited







After all, I had been using the same Ikea hardwood chair for like 6 years. I was happy to be comfy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!

SentryOptic, that is one kick-arse Butt receptacle!

I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike it! - BIG TIME!

ty









This thread pwns.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
a!!!!1,
dude are you in collage???
that room is small as hell!
i feel sorry for you mate.

those aren't my pictures, i quoted them from someone on the previous page lol. but yea i am in college

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I sure hope he's not in a collage, that would be weird...

whats weird about being in college?


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I sure hope he's not in a *collage*, that would be weird...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 









... I see most people missed my subtle sarcasm







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
whats weird about being in college?

"Collage" - I was picking on darkpyro for his poor spelling.


----------



## wigseryc

Nothing gets past me


----------



## darkpyro889

sry my stupidity made me miss the blue quote box.

Mootsfox,
Dude are you in college???
That room is small as hell!
I feel sorry for you mate.

I spell phonetically I am sorry.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
sry my stupidity made me miss the blue quote box.

Mootsfox,
Dude are you in college???
That room is small as hell!
I feel sorry for you mate.

I spell phonetically I am sorry.

Don't worry man, I was only teasing.


----------



## Unl33t

here's a couple of quick snaps of mine:





EDIT: HOLY CRAP! i didnt realise the cam was set that high.... my bad pplz


----------



## darkpyro889

im confused.... what did it/does it show?


----------



## milwaki_5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
im confused.... what did it/does it show?

That Jim Beam is nasty as hell

ewwwwww


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milwaki_5* 
That Jim Beam is nasty as hell

ewwwwww

Blasphemy. Jim Beam is delicious!


----------



## Aaroman

Here is steve's (syncmaster) rig. Notice the speakers.


----------



## The_Jester

Hotwheels speakers!


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unl33t* 
here's a couple of quick snaps of mine:





EDIT: HOLY CRAP! i didnt realise the cam was set that high.... my bad pplz









Jim Beam=The Best


----------



## tomclancey

Hotwheels! BEAT THAT!


----------



## grunion

Still setting my stuff up at my new place.










Some cable management


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Still setting my stuff up at my new place.










Some cable management


















*filled with envy*


----------



## Syrillian

Grunion - That is an awesome desk!

*joins the envy-line right behind Mootsy*


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well, heres my desk


----------



## Brythe

those speakers are 22 years old. 4 years older than me








































my PC can run crysis wallpapers on hi res and max settings


----------



## Damage82




----------



## Sgt.Collins

dude are you in the wwe or are you just trying to make your room look cool by putting thatup there


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some for you, What do you think?









I spent about 2 hours, re-wiring some of the cables...









(Some are a little grainy as I had to put the ISO up!)


----------



## Fooman

Here goes my room 5 PC and home cinema... 4 pictures for a 360Â° look

































Room is completely network wired for up to 12 PCs....









Main desk up close and personal









and inside main PC










ATEC Solo case with modular 620 corsair power, Asus Striker II formula MB, E6600 2.4 oc to 3.0, Zalman 9700, 2xPalit 8800GT sonic SLI with Zalmann VF1000 fans, 2x1gb Ram PC6400, 1 raptor 150gb, 1 DVD drive, XP pro 32, Akasa fan control


----------



## TaiDinh

Fooman, your room rocks! I love it.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fooman* 
Here goes my room 5 PC and home cinema... 4 pictures for a 360Â° look

































Room is completely network wired for up to 12 PCs....









Main desk up close and personal









and inside main PC










ATEC Solo case with modular 620 corsair power, Asus Striker II formula MB, E6600 2.4 oc to 3.0, Zalman 9700, 2xPalit 8800GT sonic SLI with Zalmann VF1000 fans, 2x1gb Ram PC6400, 1 raptor 150gb, 1 DVD drive, XP pro 32, Akasa fan control

Can I live with you?


----------



## wigseryc

Ouch, that's hot [/Paris Hilton]


----------



## Pheatton

OK so here are some of mine. Fisrt time posting pics of my build. Hope you like it.

Gotta get some paint on that spot....




































So thats my current build. Yes i know i have a eVGA sticker still on it....


----------



## mrnemo

My office.


----------



## caos800

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrnemo* 
My office










Ooh, zen...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caos800* 
Ooh, zen...

Indeedy.

I like it.

My little cave is not nearly as serene.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrnemo* 
My office.










I'd love to come over and just sit there, lol.

The environment looks calm.


----------



## mrnemo

If only my computer were half as good as yours Syrilian









I must say SentryOptic's is a nice place to compute too. The CHAIR....


----------



## Syrillian

How rude of me....









"Welcome, mrnemo."









Yeah... you got the Zen-Ten right there Brother.

Om Mani Padme Hum.

_/\\_


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
How rude of me....









"Welcome, mrnemo."









Yeah... you got the Zen-Ten right there Brother.

Om Mani Padme Hum.

_/_

Ah!

Welcome to Overclock.net mrnemo!









You can input your system specs Here.


----------



## HauntSheep

Guys if your gonna quote someone you don't need to quote the entire post of all their photos just for 5 words at the bottom


----------



## theonion

lol...when I look at the serene setting of mrnemo's office I can't help but imagine the contrast of someone sitting there playing cod4, yelling and swearing at the screen....throwing his mouse....


----------



## Truambitionz

I'm feeling the Zen too.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theonion* 
lol...when I look at the serene setting of mrnemo's office I can't help but imagine the contrast of someone sitting there playing cod4, yelling and swearing at the screen....throwing his mouse....









Sounds like me









There are a lot of great setups in here, I'm impressed


----------



## arekieh

Heres mine, first one is my old case, vs new








.
















And yes, i need new speakers.... badly


----------



## TripleC

Idea is to have this setup organized, one day i got everything together iwill have it neater but with same setup


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
my PC can run crysis wallpapers on hi res and max settings










lol, that's good


----------



## Damage82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
dude are you in the wwe or are you just trying to make your room look cool by putting thatup there

No, I'm not in the WWE. It's actually a WWF attitude belt. I plan on buying a few more, always wanted one when I was a kid.

And yes, it does make it look cool LOL


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrnemo* 
My office.










thats badass, i think i might rip you off


----------



## mrnemo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
thats badass, i think i might rip you off

you can get everything in there online!

I designed it to handle these all-day conference calls where everyone is trying to find out who to blame when production environments go down, 30 people screaming in different languages, or for production release nights. Definitely calms me down.

And god knows who's hideous mySpace profile is on the screen


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
recent setup








old setup









Is that an HP 7350 sitting under there? I love mine







I'll try to get a pic of my setup after work.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrnemo* 
you can get everything in there online!

I designed it to handle these all-day conference calls where everyone is trying to find out who to blame when production environments go down, 30 people screaming in different languages, or for production release nights. Definitely calms me down.

And god knows who's hideous mySpace profile is on the screen

thats pretty sweet, you dont still happen to have the links do you? and do you know how long the desk is? i need about 4' for my speakers to fit lol


----------



## darkpyro889

i think Mrnemo just put tuns of us to shame with how neat and clean his\\her setup is.

good job!


----------



## mrnemo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
thats pretty sweet, you dont still happen to have the links do you? and do you know how long the desk is? i need about 4' for my speakers to fit lol

Ask and you shall receive -

Desk is at Ashley Furniture - can't find pic online anymore - I can measure desk if you'd like - the desk is very well made and has tons of space

Chair - Pier 1

Bench
http://www.moderncollections.com/ind...FRkyFQodwwZ0bg

Art: there is a lady on ebay that paints this type of artwork, look up "asian" "art" and you will see similar paintings - she will paint what you want

Lighting
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100086058

Monkey: target
candle holder: walmart.

I'll have to show you the Buddha shrine on the other side sometime

And darkpyro, Yeah, I should take a picture of it right now - LOL it is a cornucopia of fast food bags, coke zero cans, beer bottles, bowls and plates, general filth, and all of the stuff a giant White German Shepherd has destroyed, such as hangers, scsi cards, anything in sight, really


----------



## darkpyro889

this might be a stupid question buy where exactly should i start a thread about building a PC??? to ask if the parts i'm looking at are any good... and what parts are better than others..


----------



## Stewpot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
this might be a stupid question buy where exactly should i start a thread about building a PC??? to ask if the parts i'm looking at are any good... and what parts are better than others..

Intel general if it's and intel build and amd general for amd.


----------



## waqasr

Heres mine..i do plan to get a case some time..lol


----------



## arekieh

^ lol thats epic


----------



## darkpyro889

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stewpot* 
Intel general if it's and intel build and amd general for amd.

but the thing is i don't know weather it is gona be an Intel or AMD build.

Waqasr,
Case Ownage much?


----------



## DanNEBTD

It doenst matter. . . I would post in intel general since more people probably lok there. . .they'll point you in the right direction. IMO if its a budget build then go AMD, if its for performance go Intel. But either way post in Intel General to get started


----------



## Marin

This pic is kinda old. I'll take a 360 degree pic of my room soon, anyways, enjoy.



Large pic here.

http://image63.webshots.com/663/9/33...0ibzreZ_fs.jpg


----------



## Clinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
This pic is kinda old. I'll take a 360 degree pic of my room soon, anyways, enjoy.



Large pic here.

http://image63.webshots.com/663/9/33...0ibzreZ_fs.jpg

Haha, I like that:
"Make my bed? Pfffffft"

And Waqasr, at least if your loop leaked it wouldn't leak on your components...just your head.


----------



## Marin

Just noticed that the link is dead, use this.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...72041300ibzreZ


----------



## darkpyro889

thx guys


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
Heres mine..i do plan to get a case some time..lol









your monitor seems to be missing some things........

like a bezel....


----------



## RickJS

Suppose now is as good a time as ever to post my room...

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?i...img0377xg1.jpg

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4904/cimg0379fg4.jpg

Too big.


----------



## Mootsfox

Good monitor choice.


----------



## lenzo

Pic in my public profile


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Pic in my public profile









very nice, i love the keg. one day ill have one once i turn 21!


----------



## pvp309rcp

I finally have some pics of my setup. Anyway here it is. Pay no attention to the minor sloppy wire management







.

The setup.


The walls.


And the minor detail for those interested.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Holy crap. Awesome collection there pvp309rcp


----------



## iandroo888

^ agreed with MomijiTMO


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
Holy crap. Awesome collection there pvp309rcp


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
^ agreed with MomijiTMO

Hey thanks guys. Never actually showed my room to anyone besides my relatives. Thought it would be weird to show the anime stuff on a computer forum though







. But I thought ehhh...this is pretty much the only forum I'm a member of







.


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
pics

Wow, I never though I'd see another person who uses a "Mouserug.com" mouse pad.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bulldog22* 
Wow, I never though I'd see another person who uses a "Mouserug.com" mouse pad.

Lol,
I love mine, My brother bought it from Dubai for me when he went


----------



## Option B

there ya are


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrnemo* 
Ask and you shall receive -

Desk is at Ashley Furniture - can't find pic online anymore - I can measure desk if you'd like - the desk is very well made and has tons of space

Chair - Pier 1

Bench
http://www.moderncollections.com/ind...FRkyFQodwwZ0bg

Art: there is a lady on ebay that paints this type of artwork, look up "asian" "art" and you will see similar paintings - she will paint what you want

Lighting
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100086058

Monkey: target
candle holder: walmart.

I'll have to show you the Buddha shrine on the other side sometime

And darkpyro, Yeah, I should take a picture of it right now - LOL it is a cornucopia of fast food bags, coke zero cans, beer bottles, bowls and plates, general filth, and all of the stuff a giant White German Shepherd has destroyed, such as hangers, scsi cards, anything in sight, really

thanks man. what if i got some pictures that were blue instead of red, would that mess up the feng shui and stuff?


----------



## tat2monsta

it my day off work.. cant be bothered to tidy up.
mines on the left.. my missis on the right
note the tie fighter flying in from the top right hehe


----------



## dralb




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 









Strange Rubik's cube. :O What is that one called?


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Strange Rubik's cube. :O What is that one called?


Its an electronic one. You hit the colored buttons in the middle. Kinda dumb, actually. Was an xmas gift, lol.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Its an electronic one. You hit the colored buttons in the middle. Kinda dumb, actually. Was an xmas gift, lol.

Sounds like way for my first success on a Rubik's cube!



















Nice table btw. Very roomy.


----------



## tat2monsta

nice n tidy.tiny compared to mine.. hehe my desk is about 9ft long. but piks dont realy show the space.. crappy angle shot


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 









What is that base your monitor is sitting on?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
What is that base your monitor is sitting on?

Looks like a usb/power strip type o thing...Neat idea...


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Looks like a usb/power strip type o thing...Neat idea...









...with an optical drive! I want!


----------



## mrnemo

Option B, your setup looks amazing. It looks so cyberpunk. Reminds me of the real life version of something from the SNES version of ShadowRun


----------



## mrnemo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
thanks man. what if i got some pictures that were blue instead of red, would that mess up the feng shui and stuff?

Man do whatever works for you. I just wanted a nice looking office and drew the stuff up in Photoshop and then tried to emulate it. The blue would look really cool, more soft and cool than the Beetlejuice red everywhere.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
...with an optical drive! I want!

Here. I painted mine and replaced the USB hub. The one it came with failed.

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-pc-extension-system.html

edit: And I had to rewire the power strip. The plugs would pull out of the back and disconnect. I glued the plugs in and it has been fine.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Here. I painted mine and replaced the USB hub. The one it came with failed.

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-pc-extension-system.html

edit: And I had to rewire the power strip. The plugs would pull out of the back and disconnect. I glued the plugs in and it has been fine.

Thanks for the link +rep. Checked it out and the wiring for the drive bay is left up to the owner? How'd you manage to hook up that optical drive? I've got an eSata port on the cm690, but no esata support on my 780i. Would I be able to get away with plugging the eSata port into a regular sata port on my mobo?
And what about powering the optical drive?


----------



## VCheeZ

Updated pic!


----------



## Jpshaff01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Updated pic!









Lol I kept looking at your monitor and wondering what the hell aspect ratio it was. Then I looked it up and it has speakers in the sides, optical illusion.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jpshaff01* 
Lol I kept looking at your monitor and wondering what the hell aspect ratio it was. Then I looked it up and it has speakers in the sides, optical illusion.

Lol holy **** i was thinking that too lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Updated pic!









Holy ****.

Clean your desk up.

Still, digging the monitors and that Mozart


----------



## wigseryc

Crooooooooooooss threaded:


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iconoclast* 
Thanks for the link +rep. Checked it out and the wiring for the drive bay is left up to the owner? How'd you manage to hook up that optical drive? I've got an eSata port on the cm690, but no esata support on my 780i. Would I be able to get away with plugging the eSata port into a regular sata port on my mobo?
And what about powering the optical drive?


I bought a rosewill SATA/IDE to USB adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812119152

The kit is nice as it comes with an AC adapter too.


----------



## magus.tsf

Time for mine


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magus.tsf* 
Time for mine









I hope you have AC. Looks like it must be a bit warm up there in the summer.


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I hope you have AC. Looks like it must be a bit warm up there in the summer.


I just open a window









And it's nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magus.tsf*


I just open a window









And it's nice and warm in the winter.


I took a closer look at that "printer" on the bottom left and it was a trashcan. lol


----------



## arekieh

Magus.....
I hate ue
*takes monitor*


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I hope you have AC. Looks like it must be a bit warm up there in the summer.


Lol, it doesn't get hot in Wales! Just kidding, nice room you have there, I always wanted a room in the roof myself!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Crooooooooooooss threaded:











You like Croquet or something?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You like Croquet or something?


have u ever heard of golf?


----------



## darkpyro889

dude, wigseryc

you have one kick ass screen!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
have u ever heard of golf?

Heh, I don't usually see British people playing golf. I could have though.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


dude, wigseryc

you have one kick ass screen!


Aint mine buddy boy.. I took the pic from the "Show Yourselves" thread because JPShaff said:

Quote:



Lol I kept looking at your monitor and wondering what the hell aspect ratio it was. Then I looked it up and it has speakers in the sides, optical illusion.


So i just nicked the pic to better show the monitor. The man you should be praising is VCheez, s'all his gear. Even his face.

Also, golf, wasn't it invented in Scotland or something? The Scotland that borders England?


----------



## TheGimpMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Heh, I don't usually see British people playing golf. I could have though.


But we play croquet all the time?


----------



## JaX

My messtacular mess


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


^^win


ROFL I agree









To be honest, I'd rather see a REAL pic of your room than a one time uber clean photo.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO*


ROFL I agree









To be honest, I'd rather see a REAL pic of your room than a one time uber clean photo.


my room is always uber clean


----------



## MomijiTMO

As is mine but unlike normal people I dust my room every evening and I clean my entire house every week. I have this thing inside my head that makes me do it.


----------



## grav1t0n

wow lol. i dust my desk every week or two and i never clean


----------



## Skeletor

Here's my setup.. stationed in the house's secondary living room on an old business desk from my dad's work. Unfortunately, he is an avid hunter and insists that that ugle mount hangs in my workspace.. Idaho stereotype for the loose.


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## Truambitionz

^ Never misses a date.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


^ Never misses a date.


I was gonna respond with "never gets dates". Then I saw you meant about the dual calendars.

I go on lots of dates!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*





















either that's the smallest room i've ever seen or theres something on the other side you didnt want us to see


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I was gonna respond with "never gets dates". Then I saw you meant about the dual calendars.

I go on lots of dates!










Yea lol. Why two Calendars?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


either that's the smallest room i've ever seen or theres something on the other side you didnt want us to see










Hmm...perhaps he has hostages.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


either that's the smallest room i've ever seen or theres something on the other side you didnt want us to see










Mostly my sleeping roommate...

Had to turn the flash on, but he didn't wake up


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I took a closer look at that "printer" on the bottom left and it was a trashcan. lol









Hint: The printer is on the other side

Colour laserjet 2600N

But there is a printer in front of the bin, epson rx520


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
Lol, it doesn't get hot in Wales!

Too bloody true, it just gets wetter


----------



## .Style

It was actualyl pretty sunny here in swansea today...


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magus.tsf*


Too bloody true, it just gets wetter










Haha, don't worry, it does here too


----------



## iandroo888

lol! dang 2 computer setup's in a room. with those speaker configs. sheesh! good stuff there =P


----------



## Krud

here is mine! no computer case or speakers yet. i am using monitor speakers for now.










Ps2 hooked up to tv!


----------



## nitteo

My Folding room Sauna. 12 Quads on a Steel Rack, 1 borg with a 4 port KVM Switch, 1 borg with a 8 port KVM Switch.


----------



## akwatica

What do you mean when you say "BORG"?


----------



## rRav3n

is that a G5 or a Mac Pro on the rack or just a case with the bits striped .... warm in that room??


----------



## faria

Wow


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rRav3n* 
is that a G5 or a Mac Pro on the rack or just a case with the bits striped .... warm in that room??

Very. LOL. I will probably have to buy a portable AC for this Supply Room. That is a stripped down Mac g5 case I was modding.


----------



## arekieh

umm wow?
Give me one









Quote:


----------



## Sgt.Collins

lol if you have any guests ever they will think its like best buy cause of all of those cases there
edit: unless they overheat first, you need a freaking air vent on the ceiling!


----------



## iandroo888

geez that folding farm is crazy @[email protected] and to think his rank is only 780.. so imagine the other 779 >_o


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


geez that folding farm is crazy @[email protected] and to think his rank is only 780.. so imagine the other 779 >_o


hes rank 10 lol


----------



## iandroo888

Folding Team Rank: 780

thats what it says there.. unless thats the TEAM rank. lol.. but besides my point.. if hes #10.. then imagine the other 9. LOL.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
Folding Team Rank: 780

thats what it says there.. unless thats the TEAM rank. lol.. but besides my point.. if hes #10.. then imagine the other 9. LOL.

780 is Arekieh...

Nitteo is 10...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Nitteo also isn't folding for OCN anymore.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
It was actualyl pretty sunny here in swansea today...

swansea... im in swansea


----------



## grav1t0n

whats a folding farm?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
whats a folding farm?

A farm is multiple rigs all folding for one person

Here's my "Mini Farm"









There are a bunch of people that have farms on OCN...It just shows Folding can be fun and ADDICTING...


----------



## wigseryc

How can folding be fun? Isn't it just some app you run on your pc whenever you choose to? An app which require little to no interaction other that clicking Start or Stop?

Or have i totally missed something...

P.s. I live 60 miles west of Swansea / The Pretty ****ty City. Any y'all Welshies know Haverfordwest?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
How can folding be fun? Isn't it just some app you run on your pc whenever you choose to? An app which require little to no interaction other that clicking Start or Stop?

Or have i totally missed something...

P.s. I live 60 miles west of Swansea / The Pretty ****ty City. Any y'all Welshies know Haverfordwest?

People enjoy helping out and get rather competative at it. Its also a hobby for those with farms. Its like collecting stamps: some people get a kick out of it while others think its stupid.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
A farm is multiple rigs all folding for one person

Here's my "Mini Farm"









There are a bunch of people that have farms on OCN...It just shows Folding can be fun and ADDICTING...









whats "folding" ?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
whats "folding" ?

Check This thread out...









And Stanfords site


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
People enjoy helping out and get rather competative at it. Its also a hobby for those with farms. Its like collecting stamps: some people get a kick out of it while others think its stupid.


Aye i guess yer right. I just took the fun from your post and assumed exciting and happy endorphin producing.. My bad on that one.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Aye i guess yer right. I just took the fun from your post and assumed exciting and happy endorphin producing.. My bad on that one.

Well it might be. I know I enjoy finishing a work unit or passing some n00b that doesn't fold on a quad.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I know I enjoy finishing a work unit or passing some n00b that doesn't fold on a quad.









Hey that's mean...I don't fold on a quad......


----------



## Sgt.Collins

yeah pwner alot of people dont have quads... i dont think you should call them a noob just because they didnt want to pay the money/ didnt have the money
to buy a quad core.


----------



## blacksky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TREYisRAD* 

















Nice flex, wish I still had the time to ball.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
yeah pwner alot of people dont have quads... i dont think you should call them a noob just because they didnt want to pay the money/ didnt have the money
to buy a quad core.

I was just joking. Sheesh....


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacksky* 
Nice flex, wish I still had the time to ball.

i wish i had time to ball too, i only have my team jersey, pack, proflex, and some tools left lol. d3 psp was fun while it lasted.


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
How can folding be fun? Isn't it just some app you run on your pc whenever you choose to? An app which require little to no interaction other that clicking Start or Stop?

Or have i totally missed something...

P.s. I live 60 miles west of Swansea / The Pretty ****ty City. Any y'all Welshies know Haverfordwest?

Yah, I live in milford


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magus.tsf* 
Yah, I live in milford









Seriously?! What in the hell are the chances of that! I live in Broad Haven (the one next to Newgale, not the Pembroke one, BH south).


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
yeah pwner alot of people dont have quads... i dont think you should call them a noob just because they didnt want to pay the money/ didnt have the money
to buy a quad core.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I was just joking. Sheesh....









I know you were, I was bustin your chops alil bit...


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Seriously?! What in the hell are the chances of that! I live in Broad Haven (the one next to Newgale, not the Pembroke one, BH south).



I know it, i go through a lot on my way to fix peoples computers


----------



## wigseryc

Well well well, whatever next eh?

Do you own a business then in Milford? I can't seem to remember any computer shops around there...


----------



## magus.tsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Well well well, whatever next eh?

Do you own a business then in Milford? I can't seem to remember any computer shops around there...

No, I run a computer shop in Narberth, you'll have to pop in an say hi


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Sgt.Collins

cool! that looks like an AWESOME desk. mine is one of those foldable party tables i need velcro to stick my racing wheel to it so it actually sticks.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Thanks a lot man!









You play a lot of racing games?


----------



## Barca

more pics to come from my set up. yeah yeah.


----------



## solidus_snake_636

here's mine:



















yes, that's a PS3 in the back =D


----------



## Marin

Input please.

My room is almost done being cleaned.

Before:


Almost After:


----------



## arekieh

nice Marin


----------



## highwhey

cool room marin, but that chair must make your ass numb


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highwhey* 
cool room marin, but that chair must make your ass numb

Its actually really nice.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Marin, what position do you play (for soccer)? I noticed the trophies...

I'm a keeper.


----------



## christian_piper

These arent taken with my normal camera- Instead my old Sony F717 with a wide angle adapter... Noise city... Blerg.. meh.

Anyway, the room. junior in HS.. So I have a large-ish room ^^ IKEA rocks! Here is my room from the doorway: (The bear is from my grandmother before anyone asks... and it keeps me from hitting my head.... Its the truth 0.0)









And here you can see the desk setup a bit more..









The 2 computers I spend most of my time on.... Notice my 1991 IBM Model M

















This is the setup behind me..









And here is inside the cabinet on the right. Fully wired, with the system controlling those 2 speakers, chargers for my cameras and cell phone... Etc. ICK at the flash especially being blocked by the wide angle (Just messing around with it..) But anyway its the easiest shot I have to see... You can even read the writing on the envelope in the back... 0.0 (Impressed by my old camera and its flash... heh) (Well at full size you can)









CAT! (Same camera, with TELEPHOTO adapter.... Was just messing around)


----------



## tr8rjohnk

This is about as messy as it ever gets but hey its Saturday night so I'll clean and organize tomorrow.


















Here's one without the flash:


----------



## arekieh

am i allowed to hate u for having 3 monitors ?








lol nice setup


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
am i allowed to hate u for having 3 monitors ?








lol nice setup

Lol, thanks.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Marin, what position do you play (for soccer)? I noticed the trophies...

I'm a keeper.









The trophies are pretty old, I haven't played soccer for 4-5 years. I play Lacrosse now.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
The trophies are pretty old, I haven't played soccer for 4-5 years. I play Lacrosse now.

That's too bad.


----------



## RedFox911

lol a teddy bear on the bed


----------



## cruizer

Here's where I've spent about 80% of the last year, it's a lil dirty, it's diffently messy, anyone wanna come clean my room PM me...LOL








Yes LAZYBOY is the best computer chair...atleast the only one I've ever fallen asleep in... my blue chair to the left is broken... (my big a$$)








The two computers that do it all (well the one without a face is dead now 4/12/08 R.I.P.)








Lights out with my laptop....








Alky collection....








crappy panasonic 19" (left channel audio going out) what can't been seen in the pic....PS1(fat one), Genesis, PS2, xbox360 in living room for movie hosting and on bigger tv.








all my fish died about 5 years ago...thinking about getting it set back up...








no fatboy room is complete without his own POPCORN popper FTW! also my bench setup for working on computers.








clients pc's, left over monitors, RC trucks...random crap...








LET AMD SHINE!!!












































Getting ready to do some spring cleaning around here so I'll post new pics after everything is cleaned up and orderly..LOL


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
lol a teddy bear on the bed

What did you say?


----------



## MomijiTMO

ROFL.

Knife or no knife, it's still cute haha.


----------



## Sailorloco

My latest setup. Yea I like things nice and neat...well except for the cords. Waiting on two other monitors to get three monitors in the center like some people on here have.


----------



## reezin14

Cruizer your's look better than mine AKA The Dungeon








EDIT: Tried to upload some pics guess they are to big.


----------



## cruizer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
Cruizer your's look better than mine AKA The Dungeon









*****....you know that's exactly what we call this room....mostly because things come in shinny and new but leave beaten and broken..LOL....not really, working on getting a torture rack for the summer...LOL


----------



## reezin14

I'm going to install a couple of sound proof room myself, LOL. Finally got it to go thru.


----------



## Demvang

all for the pictures of your computers









A Cowboys fan in the Cheesehead territory huh reezin14







Go Cowboys!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demvang* 







all for the pictures of your computers









A Cowboys fan in the Cheesehead territory huh reezin14







Go Cowboys!

go cowboys!


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christian_piper* 
These arent taken with my normal camera- Instead my old Sony F717 with a wide angle adapter... Noise city... Blerg.. meh.

Anyway, the room. junior in HS.. So I have a large-ish room ^^ IKEA rocks! Here is my room from the doorway: (The bear is from my grandmother before anyone asks... and it keeps me from hitting my head.... Its the truth 0.0)

And here you can see the desk setup a bit more..

The 2 computers I spend most of my time on.... Notice my 1991 IBM Model M









This is the setup behind me.

And here is inside the cabinet on the right. Fully wired, with the system controlling those 2 speakers, chargers for my cameras and cell phone... Etc. ICK at the flash especially being blocked by the wide angle (Just messing around with it..) But anyway its the easiest shot I have to see... You can even read the writing on the envelope in the back... 0.0 (Impressed by my old camera and its flash... heh) (Well at full size you can)

CAT! (Same camera, with TELEPHOTO adapter.... Was just messing around)

A very clean, organized room. I like it.


----------



## Kornowski

cruizer, How'd you get your JB bottles to glow!? They look awesome!


----------



## cruizer

Certain types of YELLOW hightlighters when you soak them in water the die glows when blacklight hits it. I think they are the cheap Highlighters at Wal-Mart, fill your bottles up...disassemble the highlighter and get the die spongy thing out and put it in the bottle filled with water, let it stay in there for a day or so, empty the bottle into something you can get the nice yellow water back into the bottle and take out the spongy thingie, and that's it....

laterz


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here is my room. Working on 3 computers is so much fun







.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruizer* 
Certain types of YELLOW hightlighters when you soak them in water the die glows when blacklight hits it. I think they are the cheap Highlighters at Wal-Mart, fill your bottles up...disassemble the highlighter and get the die spongy thing out and put it in the bottle filled with water, let it stay in there for a day or so, empty the bottle into something you can get the nice yellow water back into the bottle and take out the spongy thingie, and that's it....

laterz

thats awesome lol. have a rave in there


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Here is my room. Working on 3 computers is so much fun







.

I have those very same speakers.


----------



## analbeard

that's my setup at uni.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I have those very same speakers.

i like them for what they are. i have another set for my computer in the basement.

The monitor off to the right is also a tv so I can be even less productive


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *analbeard* 


that's my setup at uni.


i like the bigg ass tv above your head waiting to fall haha. looks like it anyway


----------



## analbeard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
i like the bigg ass tv above your head waiting to fall haha. looks like it anyway

unfortunately i can't really put it anywhere else, wall mounting is out of the question and that's the best place in the room for it (logically). don't worry, it's stable up there, i made sure of that before i even thought of putting it there


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *analbeard* 
unfortunately i can't really put it anywhere else, wall mounting is out of the question and that's the best place in the room for it (logically). don't worry, it's stable up there, i made sure of that before i even thought of putting it there









it looks so weird lol


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I'm home for the holiday break, and I brought my desktop home with me. I'm seriously thinking about buy a set of Z-540's or similar to keep at home, these $0.79 emachine speakers suck.










I live with three other guys, and we have to share a small kitchen. This is my cupboard. It's roughly $20 worth of noodles.










nice setup even if it is temporary for ur break.
I was wondering, how do you transport ur computer case, is their a special thing u can buy?
and what kind of laptop u got?


----------



## arekieh

lol @ noodles ^


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol @ noodles ^

Bag of rice too.









1. Finish noodles.
2. Put cooked rice in noodle water.
3. Continue eating.


----------



## xdaseinx

I love ramen


----------



## zacbrain

yum poor folk food... i got tired of regular ramen though.... i like alfonso stuff


----------



## JamsD

my computer/living area


----------



## wigseryc

Basically Jams, you have an awesome room, and i am actually rather envious.


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
recent setup









LOL! I hope that sub is magnetically shielded!!


----------



## JamsD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Basically Jams, you have an awesome room, and i am actually rather envious.

thanks man


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burnstudios* 
Heres a few.



















That is an ILL setup


----------



## shibbiness

Dang, im so jealous lmao


----------



## porschedrifter

Where I make music when not at home:









I'll post my home setup shortly, I also have a pair of the passive version of those studio monitors... I love KRK they sound amazing. ST6 ftw!!

Iso booth is to the left, Two other video editing systems to the right.. Far right is a separate green screen setup with a pair of KRK v8's

For some more info this studio was built by my Father his two friends and I. The desk and all the moldings were hand made by my Fathers friend who is pretty damn good with construction. The purpose is to record/produce audio as well as small green screen sets and video editing.


----------



## arekieh

may i hate u ? ^


----------



## JamsD

nice touch with the molding around the monitor


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamsD* 
my computer/living area









Nice desk, my sister has one similar to it. It's more of a darker maple though.

Where you at in Socal?


----------



## JamsD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
Nice desk, my sister has one similar to it. It's more of a darker maple though.

Where you at in Socal?









thanks, haha after all the abuse I've put it through in terms of moving, I'm surprised it even has a finish left to it

I live in Upland


----------



## porschedrifter

I notice a lot of people have the samsung lcd monitors.. I love mine. The image quality is amazing, I love the color rep of my display.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamsD* 









Ha I love the "recursive" photo on the monitor.

That chair's got to be brutal though. I'm sure my arse would fall asleep


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamsD* 
my computer/living area










how did you get your monitor to sit like that?


----------



## balake777

This is an old 43" 720p tv, HT-SR600 w/ custom stands, and the rig in my sig.

Taken w/ Old camera


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

i like things neat and simple...


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *balake777* 









*CHAIR BUDDIES!*


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
*CHAIR BUDDIES!*


----------



## Nivekz

the room is not as red as it looks, lol


















tried my hardest to hide wires


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nivekz* 
the room is not as red as it looks, lol

tried my hardest to hide wires

looks good. . but you do need some cable management


----------



## balake777

lol yea, i love that chair. Just wish it had more cushion in the arm rests. W/ coupon and sale, got it for about 65 after tax.


----------



## cruizer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *balake777* 









Funny my mom has one of thoes lights that bends (white lamp standing straight up), she uses it for cross stich.....


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamsD* 
my computer/living area









































Very nice room d00d!


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruizer* 
Funny my mom has one of thoes lights that bends (white lamp standing straight up), she uses it for cross stich.....

Your mum knits with a floor-standing lamp?!

My chair's gone all dead in the arse-cushion area now, and it's started to squeak when i lean back as well. Not cool.


----------



## arekieh

What Keyboard is that?

Quote:


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
What Keyboard is that?

That's the Razer Tarantula, I have one, I must say it is a rather amazing keyboard.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

Razer Tarantula.

I dislike ocn because theres too many people and i always get beat to the answer.


----------



## arekieh

LOL^
It looks amazing, i want one know


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Its a sick keyboard. My only issue is that the keys aren't as quiet as I'd like.


----------



## gunzkevin




----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

My Ghetto Rig:

















And say hello to Eddy!


----------



## cruizer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Your mum knits with a floor-standing lamp?!


na...this one....it bends like the old "snake lights" she has another lamp tho with a maginfying glass and lamp on it.....and she cross stitches, that's for the hip mom's rolling on 22's LMAO, knitting is for grandma's still rolling on stock rims...


----------



## TaiDinh

Go bamboo!


----------



## wigseryc

woooah come on, back to computer rooms agian.. sorry i brought it up now..

Here's my flatmate Dave's new 22" and a glimpse of his boxers:


----------



## cruizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh;3717607Go bamboo! 

[IMG*

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5812/dsc05340tc2.jpg[/IMG]


Like bamboo...I used to keep a banzai!...it died







(I can't spell)

and I'm leaving him alone for the rest of us! closed minded people annoy me...


----------



## nitteo

Hey Taidinh, I love my Bamboo plant...I have had it for 4 years now and it is the easiest plant to take care of.


----------



## gunzkevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


woooah come on, back to computer rooms agian.. sorry i brought it up now..

Here's my flatmate Dave's new 22" and a glimpse of his boxers:











Lol is that u under the desk? Nice processor but the gfx not so good as u most likely know. What 3dmark score do u get? Probably close if not higher then mine because 3dmark is highly cpu dependent.


----------



## dr00




----------



## wigseryc

Maaan do all you guys go straight for the pics and ignore the text? heheh.. It's my flatmate's new setup. He swapped out a 17 for that Acer 22" on the right, and bought an 88GT. This was him setting it all up while i sat there moaning at his cable management and rocking out in his hella comfy new chair.

GunzKev - Mt graphics card is (i feel) the weakest part of my setup, so I ordered an XFX8800GT last weekend, however it was DOA. Am now waiting for my RMA to go through and a replacement to arrive. Then i'll be rockin on my very own 22".

This is my current setup:



















Loves having the dual-screen setup..

Edit - Dr00, way to outshine me man!


----------



## mrnemo

OH MY GOD - wait, this is not a religious post =) talking about dr00's insane setup. You've got to be kidding!!! Everyone = OWND.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr00*






HOLY GOD IN...........WHOA.......DUUUDDDEE................. .SERIOUSLY???

THATS AMAZING.

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## nitteo

dr00, you running a nuclear plant?


----------



## cruizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr00*





































hmanamanamanahhamahamm (dumb founded by that array of monitors)

CAN I COME OVER?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## gunzkevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Maaan do all you guys go straight for the pics and ignore the text? heheh.. It's my flatmate's new setup. He swapped out a 17 for that Acer 22" on the right, and bought an 88GT. This was him setting it all up while i sat there moaning at his cable management and rocking out in his hella comfy new chair.

GunzKev - Mt graphics card is (i feel) the weakest part of my setup, so I ordered an XFX8800GT last weekend, however it was DOA. Am now waiting for my RMA to go through and a replacement to arrive. Then i'll be rockin on my very own 22".

This is my current setup:



















Loves having the dual-screen setup..

Edit - Dr00, way to outshine me man!



Aaaa that sucks, yeah my 2900xt was doa when i got it, was mad because thats what i thought it was and then the mobo until i returned everything and 3 months later i find out its my psu so the 88gt was out by the time i got my system running and it was half the price of my 2900xt so i was hella pissed. Aaa nice 22", do u think that lcd hdtv's are better than lcd's? I mean dont lcd's have higher resolutions? Or not? But isnt the contrast on the tv better? Idk. What do u think?


----------



## wigseryc

He's making up for something









edit - No idea about LCD TV's Kev, relative n00bington when it come to that sorta thing..


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr00*






Ok, I might call BS on this one, but I'll eat my hat if I'm wrong (sorry I'm skeptical lately with all the fake rig claims). Droo, care to take that picture again with your OCN handle on a piece of paper in the shot?


----------



## mrnemo

Ok, seriously, I really thought I had a nice setup until I saw this craziness. Who the hell are you? :: plays Computer Love by Kraftwerk ::


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


Please do not ruin a 250 page thread that is amazing with your religious fanatic BS.

This is my problem with organized religions. For some unknown reason, you think you have to force your ideologies on everyone else in the world. Why cant you just enjoy your own faith, and allow everyone else to find their own things to make themselves happy? In other words, F off with your religious BS.


I'm a christian and I haven't made anyone here tell me to F Off... Unless I am wrong so is the informationator..

And On topic, BAMBOO! Me likey! And witht the gazillion montors... *DROOL*


----------



## gunzkevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


He's making up for something









edit - No idea about LCD TV's Kev, relative n00bington when it come to that sorta thing..


Hes making up for something??? Was that to me or som1 else cus if its to me i dont get it. And ok. Cus im thinking of upgrading wether it be 2 3850's, a new psu, new vga cooler and a better cpu or idk. Or water cooling also. Or a video camera, lol.


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr00*







Speechless..................

Are you running 4 computers? :S


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunzkevin*


Hes making up for something??? Was that to me or som1 else cus if its to me i dont get it. And ok. Cus im thinking of upgrading wether it be 2 3850's, a new psu, new vga cooler and a better cpu or idk. Or water cooling also. Or a video camera, lol.


Seriously, I think the font is waayy too big.... distracts from threads. We'd all love it if it was just like it is now, but not huge fonts....

Go for the video camera. It doesn't depriciate as much! Heh

Making up for something.. Think this: Internet, bunch of guys.. making up for something he lacks... Sex obsessed culture.... Its a common internet joke...... (Never said I liked it)


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunzkevin*


Hes making up for something??? Was that to me or som1 else cus if its to me i dont get it.



Nah just a sly bit of fun poking aimed at Dr00 for his mega-monitor setup, nothing more, nothing less.

Wow, this thread sure does have some views tonight, huh.

Quote:



Are you running 4 computers? :S


I can see 5 keyboards in that lower pic. And a calculator. My guess is Market Analyst, or something.


----------



## gunzkevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*


Seriously, I think the font is waayy too big.... distracts from threads. We'd all love it if it was just like it is now, but not huge fonts....

Go for the video camera. It doesn't depriciate as much! Heh

Making up for something.. Think this: Internet, bunch of guys.. making up for something he lacks... Sex obsessed culture.... Its a common internet joke...... (Never said I liked it)


Better? Well im not thinking on the lines of resell value but the usefullness. I like to make videos with my friends in the summer which is a month away but i like to play games also. And i guess right now my system can run nething i want but just not at max, well for crysis only but idk so i think i will go with the video camera. Depends on how much money i come into by then.

Edit: ooooo i c i get the joke lol im really tired but ok lol funny.


----------



## Tirabytes

32 viewers LOL


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Dr00, we need to see crysis running on all mointors.







Please....


----------



## Bulldog22

http://www.stefandidak.com/office/

Thanks for showing us the cool setup though Dr00.


----------



## cruizer

W00t!


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

I am not bothered by the sig. So what if he talks of Religion? I am somewhat religious (agnostic really). But it doesn't bother me. You guys are just blowing it out of proportion saying it is distracting. It is easy to miss it.

Anyway, these setups are really cool, and make me want to destroy this pos of a system of mine. But so far, it is holding out fairly well in my games, so oh well









And to Droo, why so many monitors? Is that your command center? Are you a global terrorist? Lol.

Edit: lawl Dr00, you had me there for a second.


----------



## wigseryc

*Internet Detectives 1 - 0 Droo*


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*










http://www.stefandidak.com/office/

Thanks for showing us the cool setup though Dr00.


Ahh snapped?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*










http://www.stefandidak.com/office/

Thanks for showing us the cool setup though Dr00.


HAH! I knew it! BAN!


----------



## cruizer

LMAO....."mega monitor setup".....HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## justarealguy

That image was dugg a while back, I recognized it instantly.


----------



## Bulldog22

Somebody beat dr00 anyway, look on page two of the google image search.
http://iftf.typepad.com/photos/uncat...ke_front_1.jpg


----------



## wigseryc

On that Stefan Didak page, i picked up a good tip on the uplights he has from behind his monitors.. Simple USB lights.

Deffo gonna get me some cheapo USB lights to stick to the back of my monitors.. Big fan of uplighting, love the way it looks.


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin* 
Better? Well im not thinking on the lines of resell value but the usefullness. I like to make videos with my friends in the summer which is a month away but i like to play games also. And i guess right now my system can run nething i want but just not at max, well for crysis only but idk so i think i will go with the video camera. Depends on how much money i come into by then.

Edit: ooooo i c i get the joke lol im really tired but ok lol funny.

heh. Good choice! Art > Gaming..

Did you shrink your sig? It looks like you did.... anyway I think it looks fine now ^^ Thanks









SUMMERRRR!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Dr00 = epic ownage by OCN members.

Nice try kid.


----------



## mugan23

well am gonna start with the coolest one, this picture was taken when me and my friend were troubleshouting his crapy emachines( the only ting that left stock was the case so now its a sleeper







hehe),








well these were just taken, my desk or desk area is geting a make over and is currently under construction so don't judge now









































ok so thats basically it for now








by the way if any one has an idea to make this mess into something better plz tell and also if you know where i can get a 26<inch tv for <400 thx


----------



## SentryOptic

dr00 got pwned XD

I was sitting there speechless... I thought I might have to buy a couple more monitors for a second there.


----------



## gunzkevin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
well am gonna start with the coolest one, this picture was taken when me and my friend were troubleshouting his crapy emachines( the only ting that left stock was the case so now its a sleeper







hehe),








well these were just taken, my desk or desk area is geting a make over and is currently under construction so don't judge now









































ok so thats basically it for now








by the way if any one has an idea to make this mess into something better plz tell and also if you know where i can get a 26<inch tv for <400 thx


Lol this is for ur sig. Bob Marley lol good man tho but not as good as linard scinard. Simple Kind of Man all the way.


----------



## cruizer




----------



## Chozart

ok, cleanup finished.


----------



## JamsD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
how did you get your monitor to sit like that?

I kinda just set it there, and it seems to be supported by my desk and the back of my wall pretty steady. I'm thinking about putting some tiny rubber feet on the bottom though so it doesn't fall down if I bump the desk hard or something.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I really wish we had Sceptre displays in Australia. They look so nice and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Tirabytes




----------



## nitteo

My Computer Desk at work, 3x LG 24 LCD-HDTV (on 2 computers., +1 Xbox 360 hiding)










My bamboo:


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


My Computer Desk at work, 3x LG 24 LCD-HDTV (on 2 computers., +1 Xbox 360 hiding)


I really want to get 3 24"ers, but I'd need 2 PCs (tripple monitors means no GLX due to the nVidia drivers not liking it).

That just means it'd be too expensive. I'll have to stick to duals.


----------



## cruizer

DAMN......YOU ALL.....now I'm going to have to get a plant of some type....either BAMBOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or BANZAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...I miss having something alive making oxygen for me......


----------



## lattyware

Picture with my new desk and chair <3.



Those are two 24" dells, Logitech Z-5500 speakers (massive sub), WRT54GL, My PC in the Cosmos, and the RAM I got free thanks to CutomPC's star Letter







. Among other things.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 


Is that chair the one from tesco?


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
Is that chair the one from tesco?









I think it was from Tesco, or Argos, I forget. It's actually a few weeks old, I just hadn't got a picture until now.

It's a nice enough chair.


----------



## ace8uk

I was going to get one too







Is it comfy? also I just noticed you won that ram from custom pc, congrats on the win







what issue was it printed in?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Picture with my new desk and chair <3.



Those are two 24" dells, Logitech Z-5500 speakers (massive sub), WRT54GL, My PC in the Cosmos, and the RAM I got free thanks to CutomPC's star Letter







. Among other things.

Is that R2D2 on the left bottom of the pic?


----------



## lattyware

Quote:

I was going to get one too Is it comfy? also I just noticed you won that ram from custom pc, congrats on the win what issue was it printed in?
April '08, P122.

It's a great chair. It creaks a little when you lay back and spin it, but that's hardly a big deal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Is that R2D2 on the left bottom of the pic?

Heh, My fan. My room tends to get rather hot. I can also use it up against my rad for power overclocking runs


----------



## ace8uk

Haha, nice letter, you sure showed them. Anyway im going to stop with the questions now because I'm getting wayyyy too off topic


----------



## Krokadyel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
April '08, P122.
It's a great chair. It creaks a little when you lay back and spin it, but that's hardly a big deal.

It looks very comfortable. What is the brand name?


----------



## lattyware

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-5030.aspx

It was Â£30 less than that when I bought it though







It's nice. The arm rests move up and down, as does the chair (gas lift). It can tilt, and be locked from tilting. It was easy enough to put together, too.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
My Computer Desk at work, 3x LG 24 LCD-HDTV (on 2 computers., +1 Xbox 360 hiding)










My bamboo:









Where do you work, and how do I sign up?


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

an hermit's creepy basement


----------



## MrSpock2002




----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*


an hermit's creepy basement



















Is that lube and a towel????


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-5030.aspx

It was Â£30 less than that when I bought it though







It's nice. The arm rests move up and down, as does the chair (gas lift). It can tilt, and be locked from tilting. It was easy enough to put together, too.


Ugh, I got some stupid big chair like that, hate it.

My backside much prefers hard chairs...


----------



## darkpyro889

MrSpock2002,
where did you get that desktop???? it looks nice.

Nitteo,
why do you need 2 PC's and 3 monitors?

was dr00 baned?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


MrSpock2002,
where did you get that desktop???? it looks nice.

Nitteo,
why do you need 2 PC's and 3 monitors?

was dr00 baned?


I got it here from a fellow member! PM me for my MSN or AIM info!


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gunzkevin*


Lol this is for ur sig. Bob Marley lol good man tho but not as good as linard scinard. Simple Kind of Man all the way.


wow man am so lost there


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


wow man am so lost there

















Its some kinda of Cypher for crazies. Anyone know how to speak in Crazy?


----------



## Fyrestorm

unfortunately, yes.

Bob Marley (Singer) was a good person, but Lynyard Skynard (the crazy person who does the Free bird encore from Guitar Hero 2. Last Stage) kicks more ass. Then a song.

AND I HAVE NO MILK! Noooo! (just made cereal. had to use Skim milk and Malibu)


----------



## mugan23

so what is that supposed to say about my pc room


----------



## Mootsfox

Just finished cleaning my room. All it needs is a vacuuming, and I'm done


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Ive added a few things since my post a while back


----------



## Sgt.Collins

a ps3 AND a 360????


----------



## Mootsfox

I want your desk.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I want your desk.

ditto.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I want your desk.

isnt that desk called like a jerker or something. It does rule.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I want your desk.

I got it right before they stopped making them too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
a ps3 AND a 360????

My wanting of some exclusives, and the fact it plays blu ray is why i have both.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
isnt that desk called like a jerker or something. It does rule.

Correct, Ikea Jerker


----------



## Truambitionz

I remember there was a thread where someone was asking where they could find a Jerker. There was no details or anything.
The thread turned ugly....


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame*


Ive added a few things since my post a while back



















where do you get the ocn wallpapers?


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame*


Ive added a few things since my post a while back



















i've got the 20" version of that monitor and it kicks ass. love it. vibrant colors.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame* 
Ive added a few things since my post a while back









Nice Monitor! I like my 24 LGs better than my 24 Gateway.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Nice Monitor! I like my 24 LGs better than my 24 Gateway.


Yea I saw both in store at Best Buy and I looked at the 24 inch Gateway, but I had read up on the LG more, and was more confident with it.

Theres a bunch of threads all over the site, cant seem to find the right one but heres a few OCN walls.
http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...w-04-14-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...allpapers.html

And since I couldnt find whoever made this one, I attached it.


----------



## pnuttz

tahts cool, i htink im going to take that pic and get it made into an applique to use on my case
















what desk is taht??? im lookin for somthing similar


----------



## donnybrook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.MidЯange* 
My Ghetto Rig:

















And say hello to Eddy!










iron maiden fan club member 1214 since 1996.


----------



## wigseryc

Also, midRange, your fan grill thngy on the front, have you kicked it in a bit? or is it meant to be like that?


----------



## .Style

meant to be like that


----------



## eureka

TV for gaemin, lol old etc










PC now on shelf + ghostbusters sticker, haha


----------



## Chimpie

Nice, clean set up. I like.

But since I can critique anything.... Flex loom would hide the wires coming out from behind your PC very nicely.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











PC now on shelf + ghostbusters sticker, haha


Your desktop background, it looks so familiar. Is it from The Place Promised in Our Early Days?


----------



## eureka

It's from 5cm Per Second. I'll check out The Place Promised in Our Early Days, looks as if it's by the same company.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


It's from 5cm Per Second. I'll check out The Place Promised in Our Early Days, looks as if it's by the same company.


And I will check out 5CM Per Second. I just checked and both of the Animes are directed by Makoto Shinkai.

I liked The Place Promised in Our Early Days. I'm still waiting on words if there will be a part 2.


----------



## OziriS

My gAming Station!


----------



## Thingamajig

Here's my nest. all images are thumbnail pics. for more check my sig:










Glass scratches so, so easily!.



















Internal pic of Umbra:










And a completely irrelevent image, my Chinese Elm Bonsai Tree (14 years old):


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I love that desk and the tree, Thingamajig.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I love that desk and the tree, Thingamajig.









got em both off ebay







.

Paid Â£168 ($334) for the desk, and Â£24 ($47) for the tree...Â£192 ($382) altogether. rather cheap i'd say







.


----------



## TaiDinh

Can you find what I added in my room?























































The surround sound system is only hooked up to my PS3 for now. I need to purchase a RCA jack cable for my PC.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

did you upgrade your dog's cpu???


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Can you find what I added in my room?























































The surround sound system is only hooked up to my PS3 for now. I need to purchase a RCA jack cable for my PC.


I dunno. I'll trade you your dog for half a bag of sun chips though.


----------



## justin146

I made some changes to mine- got a new monitor and moved some things. I also stacked my Viewsonics to save space.


















And here's my HTPC....


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I dunno. I'll trade you your dog for half a bag of sun chips though.


Dear half-bag of sun chips, I'll trade you my dog for Moots.

kthx


----------



## Mootsfox

Deal.


----------



## Slaveofthebeast

Clean, very clean.


----------



## Truambitionz

Yay, someone who actually uses thier 5.1 speakers.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Dear half-bag of sun chips, I'll trade you my dog for Moots.

kthx

THAT AVITARS JUST WRONG


----------



## Slaveofthebeast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Yay, someone who actually uses thier 5.1 speakers.

BIOSHOCK SOUNDS SO GOOD!
lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slaveofthebeast*











Clean, very clean.


I've got the same chair at home, it's much more worn than yours however.

Using the hutch as a desk/shelf, never thought of that, nice


----------



## A Russian :D

here is a Russians person set up

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1208754652
DSCN1206.jpg

my desk my dad made it









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1208754652
DSCN1207.jpg

my bed

ugly camera sorry


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *













Yep.


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Yep.











hahaah lol thats my brother


----------



## Slaveofthebeast

Setup looks sick at night...


----------



## beanbagofdoom

LOL It reminds me of the movie poltergeist


----------



## StarMick

Nice effect with the blue at the back :0)

My pc room (picture almost shows whole room :') )


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarMick*


Nice effect with the blue at the back :0)

My pc room (picture almost shows whole room :') )










Does your neck ever get sore from looking *up* at the PC?


----------



## StarMick

It looks high but its same height as my head


----------



## Arjy

So I was super bored on sunday, so I redid my room. I have some pics for ya.

Sorry for the huge post!










View from the door.










My drawers/random **** counter










Axe, spraypaint, aves, and a drivers manual. I got my license a few weeks ago ftw!










I think I burn too much incense...nah!










One of my basses, with my suh-weet amp.










Okay, so maybe I pirate _some_ things...










My bed with it's awesome sheets.










Nightstand. Good book, and remotes for iMac/fan.










I charge my DS and my camera here. They stay out of the way when I dont use them.










My gaming/overclocking computer. Fun stuff.










'Nother view.










Printer and jump drive. Also a disk doctor. Works surprisingly well.










iMac. For recording music, creating digital art, and coding wobsites and blags. Pay no attention to the iPhone i received for free.










Different angle.










Birthday present from my girlfriend. Isn't it cute?










A bit of my art.










Birthday present for my girlfriend. I still have a month though, so until then its up on my wall


















Random stuff on my desk. White thing is a usb port extender.










"The Command Center"










Bookshelf. Not just for holding books anymore.










Macbook. For classes and stuff.










My awesome fan. I love it.










More art.










Closets. My vintage 1972 Epiphone Explorer bass guitar in it's case.










One last view.


----------



## grav1t0n

^ whats that dilbert book about? and how'd you get an iphone for free?


----------



## Arjy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


^ whats that dilbert book about? and how'd you get an iphone for free?


Scott Adam's philosophy on cubical dwellers and corporations in general. Using Dilbert cartoons to back up his points!

Also, it was a mix of a temporary job during the sumer when they came out, and my aunt does a lot of work for the company.


----------



## wigseryc

I've always been curious, abuot those big red "EasY" buttons you get from Staples... Do they actually _do_ anything??


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
I've always been curious, abuot those big red "EasY" buttons you get from Staples... Do they actually _do_ anything??

I've always wondered what the heck there for too.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I actually asked a Staples employee once and their response was:

Him: Oh, its just a button you can press.

Me: So it doesn't do anything?

Him: Its just a button man.


----------



## Arjy

When I first got one in my order of paper and toner for my printer, it would say in a really creepy voice "That was easy" but I hated it so I took out the batteries. I may wire it up to do something at some point when I find the time and have an idea, since it really just sits there now D:


----------



## Sgt.Collins

greatest response ever.

you push it and the little guy says... that was easy
edit: beat me to it.


----------



## kskoba

put it beside your bed and hit it for post-sex comedy.


----------



## wigseryc

*BING* - We have a winner.


----------



## darkpyro889

press : Stop pressing my button!


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kskoba* 
put it beside your bed and hit it for post-sex comedy.

lmao


----------



## DAN-86

Hey

My PC as is atm. Has been in our room for few days, watchen movies and stuff...

And dont mind the hot pink bedsheet, missus thought it be funny to have it on the pink side, not the yellow...either way its ghey!!.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DAN-86* 
Hey

My PC as is atm. Has been in our room for few days, watchen movies and stuff...

And dont mind the hot pink bedsheet, missus thought it be funny to have it on the pink side, not the yellow...either way its ghey!!.










lol where's the desk


----------



## DAN-86

In the other room, as i said, the pc is our Bedroom.
Just mainly been watching movies of a nite.
Will update pic once pc back in its room.


----------



## OfficerMac

Here is my messy dorm room. Only a couple weeks till I get some more space! I know my cables are messy, my cable management stuff is coming in the mail so it will look better. Gotta love the rocketfish for $50.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*












What year is that silverado and is it yours? . . are you on any forums for it?


----------



## Boyboyd

this is my working desk, where i do my work (mostly psychology work though).

















this was more of a technical exercise, i don't do this often because my reserator makes moving my pc hard


----------



## felixfinn

i need to get pics up asap


----------



## bluedevil

Here is my latest since I moved.....


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Here's a teaser of my new comp room. Will be fully assembled and set up in about a month. (Moving cross country)








Not a lot of space to work with so less is more here. Going to pick up a flat panel monitor finally and get rid of this old CRT. Trying to come up with ideas to make the most use out of that space. 
Then I will have my media room where my TV, HTPC, and surround sound will be. Will get pics of that too once done, since there is a computer in there too. Just cant decide what computer will go where.


why dont you just put both computers in the media room, i'd hate sitting in that tiny space


----------



## Chimpie

I really need to take a few minutes and clean my workstation...

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## OfficerMac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


What year is that silverado and is it yours? . . are you on any forums for it?


2001 1500, yes it is mine. As for being on forums for it, no.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*


2001 1500, yes it is mine. As for being on forums for it, no.


thx, I have an '00 Sierra 4.3L stepside . . . Didnt know if I'd seen you around GMFullsize, GM-trucks, or silveradoss


----------



## sconeboy92

Heres mine, i have no space, and no chair as my rooms too small (so i use my bed








)


















It works out great though, I can lay down while on my pc


----------



## darkpyro889

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Here's a teaser of my new comp room. Will be fully assembled and set up in about a month. (Moving cross country)








Not a lot of space to work with so less is more here. Going to pick up a flat panel monitor finally and get rid of this old CRT. Trying to come up with ideas to make the most use out of that space. 
Then I will have my media room where my TV, HTPC, and surround sound will be. Will get pics of that too once done, since there is a computer in there too. Just cant decide what computer will go where.


dude i got one word for you... shelves!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkpyro889*


dude i got one word for you... shelves!


Totally agreed!


----------



## ace8uk

lol scone, I like the monitor on the printer idea, must print straight off onto your lap huh?


----------



## sconeboy92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


lol scone, I like the monitor on the printer idea, must print straight off onto your lap huh?










haha, just about, yeah







and that big black box behind my monitor is a big bass speaker


----------



## aleiro

i have posted mine before, but i had 3 17-inch monitors and one 22. I bought three more 22 inch monitors three days ago and of course my digi is out of batteries so you get a cell phone pic. Oh and yes i do actually use them... im a professional options trader


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
i have posted mine before, but i had 3 17-inch monitors and one 22. I bought three more 22 inch monitors three days ago and of course my digi is out of batteries so you get a cell phone pic. Oh and yes i do actually use them... im a professional options trader

Nice. You can never have enough monitors.

I really want to get triple 24"ers, but the cost is the problem.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
I really need to take a few minutes and clean my workstation...

*BEFORE*









Do you ride a Santa Cruz, or just have the sticker? If you do ride, please post pictures


----------



## wigseryc

Also, did you get the before and after mixed up? cos y'know... the After shot looks a slight bit messier than your before.

Also, your mouse is almost as big as your mousemat.. erk!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Nice. You can never have enough monitors.

I really want to get triple 24"ers, but the cost is the problem.

sceptre has some really cheap ones, i think they run around 300


----------



## Truambitionz

Going through the pages on this thread of different rooms, well, I know everyone comes from different financial backgrounds, but that's still no reason to live messy. I don't even mean clutter, I'm talking about garbage and food, junk everywhere. I couldn't live like that, let alone post it for others to see.

Just my thoughts..
:: prepares to be bashed


----------



## Russkiy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters










Ha ha... I got the same corner desk.... Got it at Fry's Electronics under $130. I love it except My setup looks different and I find it very hard to manage cables... I'll post it later!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Going through the pages on this thread of different rooms, well, I know everyone comes from different financial backgrounds, but that's still no reason to live messy. I don't even mean clutter, I'm talking about garbage and food, junk everywhere. I couldn't live like that, let alone post it for others to see.

Just my thoughts..
:: prepares to be bashed

The only thing I bring to my work desk is my coffee.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Going through the pages on this thread of different rooms, well, I know everyone comes from different financial backgrounds, but that's still no reason to live messy. I don't even mean clutter, I'm talking about garbage and food, junk everywhere. I couldn't live like that, let alone post it for others to see.

Just my thoughts..
:: prepares to be bashed

i aggree with you a bit, fair point really.

all i bring is relentless and my college work, which stays there most of the time


----------



## darkpyro889

Here is the setup...

The setups so far have been great.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
Here is the setup...

The setups so far have been great.

haha thats great, i love how it looks like your in a pantry and with a work light hooked up their. and the couch type end foot rest under the desk good stuff.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Do you ride a Santa Cruz, or just have the sticker? If you do ride, please post pictures









My g/f is from there and we spent two months there in 2005. I loved it there and miss it greatly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Also, did you get the before and after mixed up? cos y'know... the After shot looks a slight bit messier than your before.

Also, your mouse is almost as big as your mousemat.. erk!

Nope... I posted them in the right order. The 'clean' pic was taken awhile back and the desk needed a good cleaning. I was just to lazy to show you the 'after cleaning pic'.

Oh, yeah, it's a big mouse, but I have it fine tuned so it works out just fine.


----------



## DAN-86

Fianlly got around to putting pc back iin its Room.
Here are some pics as it sits now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
My g/f is from there and we spent two months there in 2005. I loved it there and miss it greatly.

Santa Cruz!

I lived there for about 3 years (1997-2000-ish). I Loved every minute. From Nisene Marks, to Natural Bridges, and the train ride and daylong hikes up into and through the Redwoods.

Oh Man... those were powerful days.


----------



## BrinNutz

Well, here's my setup. I usually post after I clean, so here it is after I just cleaned everything.

I have no idea what happened to the quality of the photos, they came out of the XTi looking like complete poo.

Edit:
Took them to photochop for a bit:


----------



## blade007

wow..


----------



## blade007

brinnutz: post more! and how much did u get that 37" lcd tv, and how is it on hd-dvds and games


----------



## BrinNutz

I think I paid $699 for that LCD about a year ago.

How is it??? Well, let's see...1080P goodnees, with computer..= awesome!

Looks great on Xbox and movies, but that's hooked up in the living room to the other LCD.


----------



## lattyware

37" for a desktop? Ouch. That's 1920x1200, I'm guessing. Isn't the pixel density way too low for general usage as a PC at that distance?


----------



## BrinNutz

Nope. It's 1920x1080

And no, it's not "too low," if I was lying, do you think there would be a 10,000+ post count on a thread about this monitor?? =)


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


I think I paid $699 for that LCD about a year ago.

How is it??? Well, let's see...1080P goodnees, with computer..= awesome!

Looks great on Xbox and movies, but that's hooked up in the living room to the other LCD.


whered u buy it


----------



## darkpyro889

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


haha thats great, i love how it looks like your in a pantry and with a work light hooked up their. and the couch type end foot rest under the desk good stuff.


thx man... its in my basement... it was the "game room" (non electronics).


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Nope. It's 1920x1080

And no, it's not "too low," if I was lying, do you think there would be a 10,000+ post count on a thread about this monitor?? =)


I'm not saying the monitor is bad, I'm just saying LCD TVs like this are designed to be watched from a distance, hence the lower pixel density (for example, 4m away from my 24"ers at 1920x1200 I can't play COD4, because everything is too small, because of the high pixel density). When you are close up, I'm surprised you are not annoyed by the 'pixelated' look.

I'm guessing I'm just used to high pixel-density monitors, but I can't stand low-pixel density ones up close, I think they are hard to read off and look at at such a short distance (<2m)


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Nice. You can never have enough monitors.

I really want to get triple 24"ers, but the cost is the problem.


These are Westinghouse 22'' LCM-22W3 lcds. I bought the first one at target for 167 on black friday. I liked it so much that i found a dealer on ebay that was willing to sell three of them for 190 a piece shipped. So that is about 165 each! Oh and they were brand new in the box.

i just got my DVI-D cables from newegg yesterday. The image going from d-sub to digital is incredible. At first when i was looking to buy the cables i just needed longer ones; they were only $10 each so i was like might as well do them all.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
These are Westinghouse 22'' LCM-22W3 lcds. I bought the first one at target for 167 on black friday. I liked it so much that i found a dealer on ebay that was willing to sell three of them for 190 a piece shipped. So that is about 165 each! Oh and they were brand new in the box.

i just got my DVI-D cables from newegg yesterday. The image going from d-sub to digital is incredible. At first when i was looking to buy the cables i just needed longer ones; they were only $10 each so i was like might as well do them all.

Indeed. DVI or go home here. Well, anywhere there is text. I hate reading off a monitor running via VGA.


----------



## DAN-86

brinnutz, nice setup.

You on the guru3d forums? sure ive seent hat before.

Cheers


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


whered u buy it


costco.com when they had them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


I'm not saying the monitor is bad, I'm just saying LCD TVs like this are designed to be watched from a distance, hence the lower pixel density (for example, 4m away from my 24"ers at 1920x1200 I can't play COD4, because everything is too small, because of the high pixel density). When you are close up, I'm surprised you are not annoyed by the 'pixelated' look.

I'm guessing I'm just used to high pixel-density monitors, but I can't stand low-pixel density ones up close, I think they are hard to read off and look at at such a short distance (<2m)


Well, you'd obviously have to witness this in person. 
1. There is no "pixelated" look whatsoever, I don't know what gives you this idea.
2. Text is as crisp as my 2407 I had, only bigger.
3. I sit almost 4 feet away, even when you look at it from 1ft away, it's nice and crisp.

So, like I said, you might want to see something like this in person before making false comments on it. =)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DAN-86*


brinnutz, nice setup.

You on the guru3d forums? sure ive seent hat before.

Cheers


No, but it's on [H]ardforum as well


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

BrinNutz we live very close. I'm from fort wayne, IN. where in south bend you at?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Well, you'd obviously have to witness this in person. 
1. There is no "pixelated" look whatsoever, I don't know what gives you this idea.
2. Text is as crisp as my 2407 I had, only bigger.
3. I sit almost 4 feet away, even when you look at it from 1ft away, it's nice and crisp.

So, like I said, you might want to see something like this in person before making false comments on it. =)


what lattyware is saying is right, if it's the same resolution and you look at it from the same distance there's no way it would look the same. if that were the case there'd be no reason to upgrade to higher resolutions, might as well just buy the biggest 720p tv you can find and use it as your monitor. it wouldnt work


----------



## lattyware

Indeed, I'm not lying here, I have seen these displays before.

The fact of the matter is you have the same number of pixels over almost double the screen space, there is obviously going to be 'stretching' going on here. It is not going to be as sharp as a 24"er at the same resolution.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Nice setup BrinNutz...37" LCD HDTVs FTW







. I paid way more for my Sharp Aquos but I'd say it's still worth it. If you wanted to see my pics just check my sig.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
BrinNutz we live very close. I'm from fort wayne, IN. where in south bend you at?

Mishawaka actually...One of these days I'll be heading to Ft. Wayne to the Buell dealer for a test ride and a free backpack.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
what lattyware is saying is right, if it's the same resolution and you look at it from the same distance there's no way it would look the same. if that were the case there'd be no reason to upgrade to higher resolutions, might as well just buy the biggest 720p tv you can find and use it as your monitor. it wouldnt work

I never said it was the same, I said it was as crisp as my old 2407, only bigger. I swear half off you people don't read.

Why would I buy a 720p? Your point is invalid, and makes no sense to this conversation. Carry on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware*
Indeed, I'm not lying here, I have seen these displays before.

The fact of the matter is you have the same number of pixels over almost double the screen space, there is obviously going to be 'stretching' going on here. It is not going to be as sharp as a 24"er at the same resolution.

I wouldn't call it "stretching." Like I said, my text is crisp, only bigger. Read my last statement.

I'm down replying to you people who think you know everything. Move along.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Nice setup BrinNutz...37" LCD HDTVs FTW







. I paid way more for my Sharp Aquos but I'd say it's still worth it. If you wanted to see my pics just check my sig.

Nice man. Look at all these haters man who think they know everything!

The Sharp's are very nice, but for the money, the Westy is way worth it!


----------



## TaiDinh

These are my recently added decorations.










Speakers are finally mounted on the walls.







Protected by Pikachu.










Messy bed. >_>" But this is the spot of my room that I will soon find things to hang up.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


I wouldn't call it "stretching." Like I said, my text is crisp, only bigger. Read my last statement.

I'm down replying to you people who think you know everything. Move along.


I never said I know everything.

The fact of the matter is, that it's not going to be as crisp, just think about what is happening, it's an impossibility.

I've seen this before with 17" monitors at 1280x1024 and 19"ers at the same size. The 19"ers look less sharp, everything is larger.

You seem to be taking offense at what I am saying, wrongly.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Why would I buy a 720p? Your point is invalid, and makes no sense to this conversation. Carry on.

Nice man. Look at all these haters man who think they know everything!

actually it's not invalid. according to you resolution in proportion to screen size has no impact on the crispness of text, so why would anyone bother buying a good resolution if they can get the same thing from something much lower?

don't know why you think we're "hating." what you're saying is a physical impossibility, not a personal opinion. i have a 2407 and my friend has the same 37" you have, his is nice for playing games and watching movies but in terms of actual work (word processing, spreadsheets, photoshop) i'd take mine any day. keeping the same resolution and increasing the screen size is like taking a small image into photoshop and blowing it up, it doesnt work


----------



## [email protected]

Hey TaiDinh, some pretty weapons you got there. BTW, did your Home Theater audio system come with rear speakers?


----------



## aleiro

So i charged up the batteries in my camera and took another pic. I know yall wanted to see. Actually i just really wanted to post this lol

edit: this is the last one... seriously


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
So i charged up the batteries in my camera and took another pic. I know yall wanted to see. Actually i just really wanted to post this lol

edit: this is the last one... seriously

Nice!

What do you do that requires 4 monitors at 1 station?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
So i charged up the batteries in my camera and took another pic. I know yall wanted to see. Actually i just really wanted to post this lol

edit: this is the last one... seriously

I would swap the Calendar and top monitor round if I had that


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

well heres my room at my dads, already posted my moms but now for my dads house.
sorry for the long post lol


----------



## Boyboyd

haha, that last pic really confused me

''why has he velcroed his hard drive to the wall''








silly me


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nice!

What do you do that requires 4 monitors at 1 station?


Stocks.


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


haha, that last pic really confused me

''why has he velcroed his hard drive to the wall''








silly me


lol, i thought he had nailed his whole rig to the wall...


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
haha, that last pic really confused me

''why has he velcroed his hard drive to the wall''








silly me

haha no i just didn't want to rotate the picture.


----------



## biftek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
So i charged up the batteries in my camera and took another pic. I know yall wanted to see. Actually i just really wanted to post this lol

edit: this is the last one... seriously

What model monitors are those?
Look damn sexy...


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Stocks.

I trade options mostly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biftek* 
What model monitors are those?
Look damn sexy...

Westinghouse 22-inch LCM-22w3. They are cool, if you get something this big i highly recommend DVI rather than D-sub. The image is night and day in difference


----------



## markt

Attachment 71861I left it messy ,the way it is about 60% of the time.Its actually half of my folding farm.


----------



## dranom

heres my room w/ HT set up. my desk is a bit messy right now. kinda lazy cleaning up.



















heres my HT set up--dont mind the white platis drawer ill move that when im done cleaning my closet. Its full of fans and other knick knacks


----------



## TaiDinh

What TV is that dranom?


----------



## nitteo

Clean up your room! LOL

Nice Tv.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Clean up your room! LOL

Nice Tv.

lol! thats almost clean already. you should have seen the before!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
What TV is that dranom?

its a samsung 4092d 40"lcd


----------



## DorsalFin89

This is my rig nothing special








GHETTO G4 HTPC and PS3 setup on a 32" CRT, I need a 1080p LCD so badly........ Any diggnation fans out there?


----------



## .Style

Nice...But is it my eyes/camera or is that desk slanted?


----------



## eternaldj




----------



## .Style

Very clean..i like it...


----------



## Zaxbys

Its so cool, its clean, simple.. amazing..


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arjy*


http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8153/dsc00020hq8.jpg


Oh noes Apple cables... Master Pain what. do. we. do?
... gneehhh! Open da mouth...

Yeah it's a old picture, just had to say that..


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
heres my room w/ HT set up. my desk is a bit messy right now. kinda lazy cleaning up.











is that a snowboard i see?


----------



## .Style

I thought it was just a really big guitar


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
is that a snowboard i see?









yes sir it is! its new too!







got a good deal and my boots are also inside


----------



## Boyboyd

nice, what is it?

dont mean to hijack the thread here


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


nice, what is it?

dont mean to hijack the thread here










its a palmer carbon circle 158 w/ k2 cinch bindings and k2 t1 boots
the DC bag i got for 20 shipped at whiskey militia

im still a noob in snowboarding but its so much fun


----------



## wigseryc

Where do you ride?


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Where do you ride?


we usually go to the mountains here in cali
big bear, mammoth, lake tahoe


----------



## Boyboyd

damnit man your so lucky, ive been boarding nearly 6 years (dont think that means im any good







) and ive never made it as far as the usa. been to Canada, Austria, Finland, sweeden, France, and england







but never to Tahoe. its somewhere i want to go desperately.

good choice on the board, i was looking at that one for a bit. Ended up getting a ride timeless in the end.

BTW nice computer room


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
damnit man your so lucky, ive been boarding nearly 6 years (dont think that means im any good







) and ive never made it as far as the usa. been to Canada, Austria, Finland, sweeden, France, and england








but never to Tahoe. its somewhere i want to go desperately.

good choice on the board, i was looking at that one for a bit. Ended up getting a ride timeless in the end.

BTW nice computer room









thanks! i just need to get up my lazy butt and clean up! lol!
and WOW! you went to all those countries?! i wish i could do that someday.

Tahoe is really nice man! you should go there soon!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


thanks! i just need to get up my lazy butt and clean up! lol!
and WOW! you went to all those countries?! i wish i could do that someday.

Tahoe is really nice man! you should go there soon!










I'm afraid you guys have got nothing on Mt. Baker. World record for snowfall in a season...









That's a sweet board though.


----------



## odie




----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odie*












WTH????


----------



## odie

This set up sounds better than any stereo I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odie*


This set up sounds better than any stereo I have ever heard in my life.


do you just use it for your rig?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odie*












omnomnom *do want*


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


is that a snowboard i see?










Or a sweet case for a sitar


----------



## VCheeZ

Sorry for the off topic, but..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


damnit man your so lucky, ive been boarding nearly 6 years (dont think that means im any good







) and ive never made it as far as the usa. been to Canada, Austria, Finland, sweeden, France, and england







but never to Tahoe. its somewhere i want to go desperately.

good choice on the board, i was looking at that one for a bit. Ended up getting a ride timeless in the end.

BTW nice computer room










You need to go to effin Valdez Alaska. The heli-skiing is off-the-hook. You jump out of the choppa 17-20 feet off the peak into chocolate chip heaven







Then there is Mt Alyeska in Girdwood AK (just outside of Anchorage) I lived there at the base of that mountain for 3 years








http://www.alyeskaresort.com/files/A..._Trail_Map.pdf 
Max's peak on the right has a sweet slope on the highway face...you have to scale it on foot though


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
do you just use it for your rig?

no, got sick of taking my tower to and from gigs. loaded cakewalk sonar le6 on the laptop and now I can record 8ch via firewire. and playback via usb, with effects. This is my live sound gear, and the laptop cost less than an anvil case for a tower and lcd.


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
thanks! i just need to get up my lazy butt and clean up! lol!
and WOW! you went to all those countries?! i wish i could do that someday.

Tahoe is really nice man! you should go there soon!









While taking a drive to tahoe, stop in Bend, Or and ski Mt. Bachelor & Hoodo. Mt. Bachelor is 20 miles from down town bend. open Thanksgiving to 4th of July. The town is great, friendly with lots to do.


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

HAHA...ya...(I do clean up sometimes)


----------



## wigseryc

Jeeeesus H Christ... Do you actually use that room??


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Jeeeesus H Christ... Do you actually use that room??

If you see the floor, there's room to walk!


----------



## CatTech

Here are a few pictures of the computer/tv room at home.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

That setup right there ^^ is the sex.


----------



## Zikofski

Shamefully i still live with my parents so everything is cramed into my bedroom but atleast i get peace and quite








pc old waiting on money to upgrade just bought the new case came yesterday and 27" HDTV running through DVI at 1920x1080 windows it self is crap but games WOW, full 5.1 system 2 speakers hidden dam camera even a sink behind camera







shame i dont have a loo


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

For still living with your parents thats dammed nifty


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
we usually go to the mountains here in cali
big bear, mammoth, lake tahoe

Mammoth is fine but..

Big bear? That place is too crowded. You can't do anything. Try Snow Valley, it's great and less crowded. http://www.snow-valley.com/index_english.html

It's about 30-40 minutes from Big Bear. Closer to Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zikofski* 
Shamefully i still live with my parents so everything is cramed into my bedroom but atleast i get peace and quite








pc old waiting on money to upgrade just bought the new case came yesterday and 27" HDTV running through DVI at 1920x1080 windows it self is crap but games WOW, full 5.1 system 2 speakers hidden dam camera even a sink behind camera







shame i dont have a loo









Nice Setup









also, Bullet in a bible ftw


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatTech* 
Here are a few pictures of the computer/tv room at home.









I like the idea that the overgrown G15 would fit on that keyboard tray, awesome setup.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zikofski* 
Shamefully i still live with my parents so everything is cramed into my bedroom but atleast i get peace and quite








pc old waiting on money to upgrade just bought the new case came yesterday and 27" HDTV running through DVI at 1920x1080 windows it self is crap but games WOW, full 5.1 system 2 speakers hidden dam camera even a sink behind camera







shame i dont have a loo


----------



## Mootsfox

Lol grunion. I'd have to agree though :/


----------



## Thunderer

My Armored MeDuSa


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thunderer* 
My Armored MeDuSa











I'm using that super awesome wallpaper too.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thunderer* 
My Armored MeDuSa











Link to wallpaper?

Please...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Link to wallpaper?

Please...

Tada!

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5911/qspj3.jpg


----------



## Kamikaze127

At night in full gaming mode:


----------



## .Style

Nice..but nvidia green with ATI?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Nice..but nvidia green with ATI?

AMD Green


----------



## Zikofski

LOL ye i know but the 8 peice has power serch and something else i cant remember plus the uk to us adapter has power serge and its only a WD 500gb hdd connected







but i have over 25 power sockets going of 3 my pc tv ps3, server 2nd pc speakers skybox and rest icant be arsed to name lol


----------



## Grimoire

I know, its cluttered and a mess, but its mine.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grimoire* 
I know, its cluttered and a mess, but its mine.


nice turtle


----------



## froggy_newb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grimoire* 
I know, its cluttered and a mess, but its mine.


my sister has that same desk at her place










here's my new setup with the server on the right and my rig (beige box) on the left. on top of my cases there is my EQ and my stereo amp for my k701s! everything is clean cause i just set it up yesterday.


----------



## Champcar

Here is my Computer Room


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
Here is my Computer Room









That desk is very wobbly, isn't it?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
heres my room w/ HT set up. my desk is a bit messy right now. kinda lazy cleaning up.










heres my HT set up--dont mind the white platis drawer ill move that when im done cleaning my closet. Its full of fans and other knick knacks



Oooh, I have that same chair, nice and comfy.


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bulldog22* 
That desk is very wobbly, isn't it?

Nope it's solid.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
Nope it's solid.

SRV rules ;0


----------



## NrGx

I'll get a picture of my messy desk up BUT NOONE SHALL JUDGE ME.


----------



## YourBulletWoundHero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
If you see the floor, there's room to walk!









lol yep! (But sometimes it like hop scotch)


----------



## OJX

Keeping it simple, what do you think?


----------



## Fyrestorm

You have my house phone...


----------



## pn0yb0i

Very kleen.

Nice low profile Keyboard. Got a Brand / Model on it? Looks like a Mac keyboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
You have my house phone...

LOL I have the SAME PHONES too! Wow. Uniden FTW.


----------



## froggy_newb

house phones are overrated...


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Tada!

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5911/qspj3.jpg

Thanks for the wallpaper it looks wicked on my 4 22s


----------



## OJX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i* 
Very kleen.

Nice low profile Keyboard. Got a Brand / Model on it? Looks like a Mac keyboard.

LOL I have the SAME PHONES too! Wow. Uniden FTW.

ahha overclockers like this phone i guess
and it is an apple slim keyboard


----------



## Kipper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OJX* 
Keeping it simple, what do you think?

















O_O. Same mouse, same desk (well, my MX510 died...so I got a different mouse..)

My desk is exactly the same except 100x messier, and the metal is all black, not silver..


----------



## Fyrestorm

dont you monitor my calls!







j/k..

Although. it is a very good phone. 3 of them PLUS the Base.
and i still find a reason for the answering machine to kick in.









remind me to take a Pic of my 'monumental' wall when i get my phone back.. x3 towers + server case. i should get them going as a folding farm..


----------



## catmmm

can't wait til i'm done my case mod so i can get rid of that crappy computer case i use


----------



## .Style

hey catmmm i see you have the saitek cyborg keyboard...hows that working out for ya? i was considering getting one....


----------



## catmmm

it's really nice
no complaints yet


----------



## Marin

Old pic of my room.


----------



## [email protected]

Image not loading.


----------



## carl25

OJX my brother has the exact table

what are some good stores to buy computer desks from ? preferably a big name store that i can pick it up from


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
OJX my brother has the exact table

what are some good stores to buy computer desks from ? preferably a big name store that i can pick it up from

Try staples or office depot. Office Max also carries desks sometimes.

I have seen desks at walmart and target . but they were more general purpose and not specifically computer desks.

Staples has a glass desk for $129 and its free shipping.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
OJX my brother has the exact table

what are some good stores to buy computer desks from ? preferably a big name store that i can pick it up from

if you guys have ikea there they sell cheap but nice tables


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
OJX my brother has the exact table

what are some good stores to buy computer desks from ? preferably a big name store that i can pick it up from

Yeah, try staples for desks and chairs. I'd stay away from Ikea...they sell mostly low quality, cheap junk IMO.


----------



## mytronphe

Sorry for the blurry pic
















Just to show off the cable mess at the bottom :lol:


----------



## Retrospekt

My setup is simple.


----------



## kennymester

I keep seeing you guys with that neat apple-esque tool bar at the top of your desktop. Where can I get that?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
I keep seeing you guys with that neat apple-esque tool bar at the top of your desktop. Where can I get that?

i use www.rocketdock.com

there is also www.stardock.com or yahoo widgets.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
I keep seeing you guys with that neat apple-esque tool bar at the top of your desktop. Where can I get that?

Yup, rocketdock.


----------



## ChrisB17

Rocket dock is FTW.


----------



## mrkryz

Sig Rig In Images:


----------



## AMOCO

Updated Computer room pics


----------



## marcus000

Pic of my desk whilst i'm in the middle of re-decorating the room, new wallpaper etc etc.

You dig my mousemat don't you?


----------



## shibbiness

^^ lefty :O ^^


----------



## froggy_newb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marcus000* 
Pic of my desk whilst i'm in the middle of re-decorating the room, new wallpaper etc etc.

You dig my mousemat don't you?


















[email protected] left hand setup


----------



## marcus000

lol apologies for the left-handed-ness!


----------



## xHassassin

Pretty neat, wouldn't say ridiculously good though.
Half completed computer right next to my laptop...


----------



## odie




----------



## Syrillian

Whoa Dood!..

What kinda keyboard is that!









-lol j/k.

All I can say is "Wow!"


----------



## Boyboyd

is that an iPod nano i see plugged in in the bottom left of your crazy keyboard?


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Nothing special.


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 









Nothing special.

Apart from 6 laptops. I assume you're either a network tech, or you fix PC's as a living\\in your spare time.


----------



## Chris627

Here's my setup a couple months ago:









Here's my setup now:









Quite the downgrade








Hopefully I get a job soon so I can get a new rig...


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
Apart from 6 laptops. I assume you're either a network tech, or you fix PC's as a livingin your spare time.

I manage a school network at 14


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
I manage a school network at 14









Which school? I'm from bedfordshire too


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Renhold Lower, the county is crap here, its taken them 6 months to get a damn new server, and its still not been delivered :l


----------



## lattyware

I wish my school would let me handle the network. My ICT department are incompetent fools.


----------



## ace8uk

I don't know of that school. My school has a hot IT technician so I'm not complaining


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Where abouts is your school?


----------



## ace8uk

Leighton Buzzard


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Ahh, not too far then!


----------



## .Style

Lol i found out my schol is a lot more clued up than i thought..WE have 4 ICT teachers and 1 technician and there was somethign wrong with the PC's the other day and the technician came up and starts running some scripts then wips out a portable HP PC and is like "Computers blah blah is down" lol he had acces to the whole network on that little thing..question is where the hel did they get the money to but that?!?!?! And theyve just bought a flat screen TV prob 42" for the main office which just says liek welcome..what a friggin waste...


----------



## lattyware

Here the ICT staff can't fix anything, put subwoofers right on top of PCs (lets wipe hard drives, kids!), don't know the difference between Java and Javascript, have made a school website with _frames_ and the list goes on.

It is a hellhole.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Here the ICT staff can't fix anything, put subwoofers right on top of PCs (lets wipe hard drives, kids!), don't know the difference between Java and Javascript, have made a school website with _frames_ and the list goes on.

It is a hellhole.

Just for ***** and giggles i put my Z-5500 sub about 6" away from my HDD. Nothing happened...

SO i took the HDD out (It was acting odd and needed replacing anyway) and put it on top of the sub, under the sub, and on the back of the sub. I plugged it back in and it STILL worked. SO...idk why people think that subs mess up hard drives, unless i was super lucky or something.


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Just for ***** and giggles i put my Z-5500 sub about 6" away from my HDD. Nothing happened...

SO i took the HDD out (It was acting odd and needed replacing anyway) and put it on top of the sub, under the sub, and on the back of the sub. I plugged it back in and it STILL worked. SO...idk why people think that subs mess up hard drives, unless i was super lucky or something.

it's because the majority of modern subs are magnetically sheilded. It can happen, but if it's a sub bought for a PC or Home media centre, it's not gunna happen.


----------



## Starscream

So I haven't posted pics of my new place since I moved, and I'm pretty sure my old pics are gone... oh well, here they are:










I'd say other than the nest of cables under the desk [which is being fixed shortly after buying a few hooks for the underside of my desk and some organization], this is a pretty clean setup.


----------



## TaiDinh

^ So many people using that wallpaper. Including me.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
^ So many people using that wallpaper. Including me.









*high-five* I love my cityscape wallpapers, thanks to /wg/


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
is that an iPod nano i see plugged in in the bottom left of your crazy keyboard?

That is not a keyboard, it is a Allen & Heath Gl3300 32ch analog mixer. The 30gb i-pod is a backup for the music on the computer. The little usb keyboard is in front of the monitor.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
So I haven't posted pics of my new place since I moved, and I'm pretty sure my old pics are gone... oh well, here they are:










I'd say other than the nest of cables under the desk [which is being fixed shortly after buying a few hooks for the underside of my desk and some organization], this is a pretty clean setup.

nice, but u really need a bigger lcd, i suggest a 32", especially if u have a 360 and a ps3 hooked up to it


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
nice, but u really need a bigger lcd, i suggest a 32", especially if u have a 360 and a ps3 hooked up to it

I just bought an xbox for a 19 inch lcd. It's more than big enough.

I don't understand the craze for huge monitors. Have fun wrecking your eyes.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
I just bought an xbox for a 19 inch lcd. It's more than big enough.

I don't understand the craze for huge monitors. Have fun wrecking your eyes.

actually mine is hooked up to my 37" lcd tv and im always at least 15ft away from it

a gaming console should be hooked up to a lcd tv and not a pc monitor

32" is far from huge, have u ever seen a big lcd hooked up to a gaming console via hdmi, there really is a huge difference


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
actually mine is hooked up to my 37" lcd tv and im always at least 15ft away from it

a gaming console should be hooked up to a lcd tv and not a pc monitor

32" is far from huge, have u ever seen a big lcd hooked up to a gaming console via hdmi, there really is a huge difference

Um. Yeah no. My LCD PC monitor does 1080 and has a better refresh rate than any LCD TV out there. Try again. It's a 22" and only 2' away from me... max. Also, the whole HDMI is better than my monitor thing... HDMI is DVI with an audio signal. Again, fail.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
Um. Yeah no. My LCD PC monitor does 1080 and has a better refresh rate than any LCD TV out there.

there are more things to consider than just refresh rate; let me guess what your refresh rate is.. 120?? there are lcd tv's out there that have a refresh rate of 120!









Quote:

Try again. It's a 22" and only 2' away from me... max. Also, the whole HDMI is better than my monitor thing... HDMI is DVI with an audio signal. Again, fail.
never said hdmi is better than a pc monitor









my point was einstein - you get a better picture though a big lcd tv vs. a pc monitor (more contrast, color, etc.) and if the comparison was between the same brand

either get your eyes checked or go to best buy to see the difference


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
there are more things to consider than just refresh rate; let me guess what your refresh rate is.. 120?? there are lcd tv's out there that have a refresh rate of 120!









never said hdmi is better than a pc monitor









my point was einstein - you get a better picture though a big lcd tv vs. a pc monitor (more contrast, color, etc.) and if the comparison was between the same brand

either get your eyes checked or go to best buy to see the difference

My eyes are great, thanks. I'll use the monitor I already own that can input my digital cable, PC, PS3 and 360, all in one while keeping a great resolution for my PC. I had a 26" Phillips HD LCD TV for a while and it was garbage for a monitor. Now I have the best of all worlds. And I'm pretty sure you get a better picture with a higher resolution on a smaller screen, especially sitting this close to it [ie, a 1080p 37" vs a 1080p 50"], hence why I'm using my monitor.

But, keep your TV and I'll keep my do-it-all.







Why should I buy a new LCD TV when what I have works perfectly?

*EDIT:* Dur, I meant response time, not refresh rate. My bad. I had bad ghosting on my 26" TV when playing PC games. It was pretty distracting.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
I manage a school network at 14









thats exactly what Im doing
and I just turned 15 April 28th...


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
it's because the majority of modern subs are magnetically sheilded. It can happen, but if it's a sub bought for a PC or Home media centre, it's not gunna happen.

Z-5500s are not shielded (check the warning you get with them) and neither were the POS subs they had at the school, which were wiping drives. Or rather, drives were mysteriously dying until I moved the subs away.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
So I haven't posted pics of my new place since I moved, and I'm pretty sure my old pics are gone... oh well, here they are:










I'd say other than the nest of cables under the desk [which is being fixed shortly after buying a few hooks for the underside of my desk and some organization], this is a pretty clean setup.

Where did you find a seller for that DDTS-100?


----------



## JaX

Bought myself a birthday present, this new leather chair, tis' very nice. Also spent the day cleaning my room.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Where did you find a seller for that DDTS-100?

I bought it direct from Creative over a year ago. I guess if you're looking for one you could try eBay. I dunno why Creative stopped making them


----------



## football76

Updated my workstation. I'm a college student, I put all of my money into my PC and gizmo's so I can't afford the real Ikea brand so here is my home-made Jerker desk.







I used about $40 worth of shelving that I bought at target. I also invested in some new speaker stands to go along with the 6.1 Insignia/JBL setup (yes, cinder blocks). I'm happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## darkpyro889

talking about schools, mine bought several lcd's each at least 30 some inches... we have a 50 incher in the main hallway when you walk in... and 3 in the lunch room.... but when you look at there pc's and networking its all just for show... no processing power what so ever!... well at least the network admin class has dual cores....

YAY CHANTILLY!


----------



## ocelot11

My work/play area heh.
Attachment 73082


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocelot11* 
My work/play area heh.
Attachment 73082

Damn you sure keep your games lol.. I play mine and sell them off when I get sick of them. Well with the exception of two. BF2 and Sins Of A Solar Empire.

I do dig the setup though!


----------



## atomicmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *football76* 
Updated my workstation. I'm a college student, I put all of my money into my PC and gizmo's so I can't afford the real Ikea brand so here is my home-made Jerker desk.







I used about $40 worth of shelving that I bought at target. I also invested in some new speaker stands to go along with the 6.1 Insignia/JBL setup (yes, cinder blocks). I'm happy with the way it turned out.




























That is pretty snazzy


----------



## urbtree

like that desk man must save time dusting it. speaker setup is pretty funky too.

i just rattled a load off on my crappy phone camera. there not normaly this bad quality but i can be arsed at this time of night




































i`m sorta in the middle of decorating at the mo. but i keep getting side tracked by computer building


----------



## dranom

wow! your case really stand out!
does your eyes hurt when looking at long periods of time?

i like the wall mounted monitor/TV


----------



## urbtree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
wow! your case really stand out!
does your eyes hurt when looking at long periods of time?

i like the wall mounted monitor/TV









its actually know where near as bright as it looks in the pictures its just cos i`m shooting into the light.

tv is sweet. i use this mainly as a media centerfor watching movies and a bit of gaming.


----------



## Benny99

Here is mine kinda in a small area but works well


----------



## darkpyro889

nice setup... sweet headphones!!! what are they?


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpyro889* 
nice setup... sweet headphones!!! what are they?

I believe his sound setup is in his sig


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
I believe his sound setup is in his sig









yeah but those look like grados . .which arnt in his sig

>> Nvm . . Im an idiot . . I just didnt know what they were, apparentyl they are grados . . .sort of

http://www.alessandro-products.com/headphones.html


----------



## loggan26

Lots of nice and neatness







here is my Dive and Clock Shop, i promise its not always as messy as this.

Logan


----------



## SmasherBasher

I LOVE THOSE SPEAKER STANDS. EPIC WIN 10/10!!!









And Loagn, 1 Word for you......IKEA


----------



## loggan26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
And Loagn, 1 Word for you......IKEA









Fraid not but B&Q certainly helped out









Logan


----------



## SmasherBasher

There ya go


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
yeah but those look like grados . .which arnt in his sig

>> Nvm . . Im an idiot . . I just didnt know what they were, apparentyl they are grados . . .sort of

http://www.alessandro-products.com/headphones.html

Yea they are Alessandro MS-2s









They combineded Grado and Allesandro to make lets call it little more neutral sounding headphone.


----------



## football76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I LOVE THOSE SPEAKER STANDS. EPIC WIN 10/10!!!

Thanks!! I've been getting a lot of compliments on those lately.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *football76* 
Thanks!! I've been getting a lot of compliments on those lately.









if that block falls on the hardwood thats gonna suck a bit


----------



## Adrienspawn

This is from a while back, but until I get pics of where it is now...

(notice all the parts, was still modding)

Ok this is horrible, ill get a real pic soon.


----------



## kennymester

Just updated my cooling on the main rig and a new keyboard.


----------



## tjb

Nice!


----------



## Chif

Here's my setup at the moment. Hate using an inbuilt desk -.- but that'll be soon fixed.



oh and sorry if its a dodgy pic, used my phone.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

^^ i like the hanging power strip.


----------



## Chif

Haha yeah, my other monitors cord is too short







i did have it secured to the wall, then it fell off and i just let it hang there. Im way oo lazy these days hehe


----------



## mrtn400

It's good to see someone else uses cinder blocks as speaker risers. I thought I was crazy.

Edit: ROFL! We have the exact same receiver!

(\\/ My setup \\/)


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 









Isn't it uncomfortable to have your mouse so far in front of your keyboard?


----------



## carholmes

Just got a new desk a friend of mine built for me and it is HUGE! I'm surprised we even got it up the stairs. We just got this all setup and maybe tomorrow I'll clean up those wires. But for now I'm done and about to fall asleep.


----------



## l3ebs

Hey just a little update on my setup. Quite keen to flog off the 3 screens and get a 28". what you think?


----------



## Marin

My room is messy!


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey just a little update on my setup. Quite keen to flog off the 3 screens and get a 28". what you think?










Personally, I think you should get a bigger keyboard first.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puckbandit35* 
Personally, I think you should get a bigger keyboard first.

hahaha yeah well i have a logitech g15 but was getting bored of it and want the clean look. i might by the corded version of the apple


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey just a little update on my setup. Quite keen to flog off the 3 screens and get a 28". what you think?










nice lamp me want


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
hahaha yeah well i have a logitech g15 but was getting bored of it and want the clean look. i might by the corded version of the apple

Lol, just get the 28 and keep the other three monitors too.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
hahaha yeah well i have a logitech g15 but was getting bored of it and want the clean look. i might by the corded version of the apple

So that's just an Apple wireless keyboard? I love it.


----------



## kennymester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
Isn't it uncomfortable to have your mouse so far in front of your keyboard?

I usually sit sideways so my left hand is always on the keyboard, otherwise no, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey just a little update on my setup. Quite keen to flog off the 3 screens and get a 28". what you think?










so whered u get that blue lamp??


----------



## binormalkilla

Here's an update of my "PC Room" (reads: living room in my apartment







)
That is all going to change when I get married I'm sure.....LOL


----------



## Marin

I cleaned up the image a bit. Here is my room.










Any thoughts?


----------



## binormalkilla

How often do you spill your drinks Marin?







I have knocked over glasses more than I care to count.....








I had to actually take my Logitech Extreme 3d Pro apart and run bath water through it, then let it dry.......Mountain Dew and electronics don't mix well.


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
so whered u get that blue lamp??

I got it from Ikea in Australia


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
I got it from Ikea in Australia

nice, going to my local one, hopefully they have it, how much was it


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 










very niiice


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
nice, going to my local one, hopefully they have it, how much was it

About $30AUD


----------



## dranom

they have tons for diff colored lamps in ikea! i love ikea stuff! sheets are soft and cheap!


----------



## Barca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carholmes* 










Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
That has to be oak
omg.. im so jealous.. it is oak isnt it?
so sexy


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
hot IT technician

isn't that like an oxymoron or something?


----------



## carholmes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barca* 
Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
That has to be oak
omg.. im so jealous.. it is oak isnt it?
so sexy























The monitor stand and a few other things are solid oak but the desk just has a oak veneer. If the desk was solid oak I would have killed myself hauling it up the stairs. Wow I guess you have a thing for oak.


----------



## phillipjos

on my porch is mine i built a 10x40 ft. and put a section with a door and its where i do alittle modding in the winter,kinda filthy but when case is done will look much better


----------



## phillipjos

heres mine messy,i mod in the winter not in the garage


----------



## Marin

Finally got around to cleaning my desk (image is "distorted" as this image consists of three images stitched together)


----------



## Barca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carholmes* 
The monitor stand and a few other things are solid oak but the desk just has a oak veneer. If the desk was solid oak I would have killed myself hauling it up the stairs. Wow I guess you have a thing for oak.

I have worked with oak. made a table with a chess board in the middle i love wood in general...and oak has to be one of my fav cuz is very strong and its natural colour is just beautiful...


----------



## Marin

nvm


----------



## Mootsfox

Reasons for having a huge sale:

I need money
I honesty can't move in my room anymore


----------



## dranom

man thats a lot of stuff!
btw where does the door go??? exit?


----------



## catmmm

lol moots
thats what my room used to look like


----------



## terrapcmod

LOL nice room.


----------



## Syrillian

OMG! Mootsy!

That is some serious baggage! -lol

So... to leave the room, do you jump out the window, or take a flying leap over that mound of boxes?

Whew! That's a lot of stuff!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
man thats a lot of stuff!
btw where does the door go??? exit?









It's actually my closet


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
OMG! Mootsy!

That is some serious baggage! -lol

So... to leave the room, do you jump out the window, or take a flying leap over that mound of boxes?

Whew! That's a lot of stuff!










If I wasn't so high up, I'd totally use my window to enter/exit.










This is my door.









Sometime over the summer I want to get a 22" 12-24U server rack for all my audio stuff, my laser disc, dvd/vcr, reciever, PS3. Only problem is that it's next to impossible to find one anywhere.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


If I wasn't so high up, I'd totally use my window to enter/exit.


I honestly read that as:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


If I was high, I'd totally use my window to enter/exit.


----------



## dskina




----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


I honestly read that as:


XD!


----------



## Retrospekt

Pretty much the same as before, except now with an Xbox 360.


----------



## StarMick

Small but i like it =D


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMick* 









Small but i like it =D

I like the space.







I don't like big rooms. ><


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
Pretty much the same as before, except now with an Xbox 360.


















Take the power supply off the 360, it gets hot.


----------



## ShadowGun

lol I like how everyone shows all there stuff not just there computer.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Take the power supply off the 360, it gets hot.

I did, but not because it got hot. Mine always stayed cool.


----------



## exprice

Dammit, you're all lucky; you all have windows behind your desks. All I have is a wall, but the window is to the right (a far bit to the right, to tell the truth. I may shift locations >_>)

As for the setup, lookheer:








Whamo.


----------



## StarMick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowGun* 
lol I like how everyone shows all there stuff not just there computer.

Kinda hard if you got my room, 1 picture and you almost got whole room









@exprice: Window behind pc is only setup for me without losing to much room, and i dont like it...the sun is shining IN my room from 16:00 till 18:00 or something. Not nice when playing dark games.


----------



## Special_K

Marin, is that a hookah next to your pc? I thought I was bad with my minifridge,microwave,laptop, and tv next to mine.


----------



## mjones1052

Here is my new room setup...


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowGun* 
lol I like how everyone shows all there stuff not just there computer.

Who wouldn't want to show off their stuff? If you have a couple of computers and xbox 360 ps3 iPod touch w/e surround sound you have the right to show it off to show people how you roll.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

^^ qtf my friend.


----------



## BittenReaper

Here's my setup.
Nothing fancy, but it works.


----------



## The_Jester

lawl, filter.

Dust cover up?


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

ultra aluminums case ftw. love it.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
lawl, filter.

Dust cover up?

You know it









That and I'm entirely too addicted to Photoshop.


----------



## THRASHER2

Finished updating the Mod Garage


----------



## THRASHER2

Here's the Water Cooling Tech Bench


----------



## Fishinfan

Trasher,that's one clean garage! I can eat my dinner off of your table!


----------



## THRASHER2

More Pic's


























I do ALOT of testing


----------



## TaiDinh

Awesome chair their Trasher!


----------



## Fishinfan

My living room is my computer room for now.



















My tv stand way too bare looking.I need to fill it up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TaiDinh

Every week, sometimes changes in my room.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

good lord! what is going on with that vent!?!?! lol


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

I see that the lotion is in arms reach good thinkin ^^ hahaha

the bamboo on the ps3 is awesome though


----------



## THRASHER2

LOL! My Skulltrail on Air


----------



## THRASHER2

Here is a Mini-Movie of the SkullTrail on water










Photobucket Video
SWF Videos Files


SWF Videos Files

*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v629/THRASHER2/OverClocking/MOV00505.flv">


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
More Pic's


























I do ALOT of testing

















All that stuff and your sig rig has that video card in it?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
LOL! My Skulltrail on Air

















baller


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters


























Can I have a link to wherever you got that desk? I just fell in love with it.


----------



## Zikofski

now i know this is not my room but its a school room im building this week all i can say we had to find something to amuse our selves wilst unpacking 100 dell machines this was the monitor room


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMick* 









Small but i like it =D

can you tell me what model the samsung tv on the wall is?


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
can you tell me what model the samsung tv on the wall is?

yea im wondering the same thing, what's the model and does it have hdmi


----------



## jaybeerex

well it's a samsung pebble by the looks of it i have the 2232bw which has just d-sub and dvi and is 22" i know sammy do a 20" version that has component in for HD but not HDMI.


----------



## spice003

it looks more like a TV then a monitor.


----------



## ace8uk

I'm pretty sure it's this http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/d...LE19R86BDX/XEU


----------



## Gillos

"This is my computer room, look and enjoy these pics. Notice the many many little pieces of gamer/PC hardware nicknacks and such all around each picture. They really are a buffet of l33tness!"




























.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Bahahahha

I love the foam for your wrists.


----------



## Marin

"you need a bigger desk."


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
Bahahahha

I love the foam for your wrists.

haha i'll agree with that, didn't notice it at first had to go back and look myself lol


----------



## LTC

System










again...


















Outside


















And the old gericom that I use to play around with


----------



## catmmm

pepsi twist?


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
pepsi twist?

Yep!


----------



## catmmm

love that stuff


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC* 
System










again...


















Outside


















And the old gericom that I use to play around with


















hehe im getting the same monitor and mouse pad


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
hehe im getting the same monitor and mouse pad

LOL! I can't believe you quoted all those pictures


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
love that stuff









Yeah







its the best!


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
hehe im getting the same monitor and mouse pad

Nice


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC* 
Yeah







its the best!

WHERE DID YOU FIND PEPSI TWIST AT!! I thought that stuff was discontinued?


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
WHERE DID YOU FIND PEPSI TWIST AT!! I thought that stuff was discontinued?

Well maybe in your country but not here in Denmark


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC* 
Well maybe in your country but not here in Denmark









GAH I HATE YOU!!!!!!! Well I don't hate you its more like envy you.

But I love that stuff and it's so lame how they got ride of it here in the states.


----------



## BittenReaper

O_O
They still have Pepsi Twist in Denmark?
MAIL ME SOME!


----------



## se7en56




----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
O_O
They still have Pepsi Twist in Denmark?
MAIL ME SOME!

lol


----------



## se7en56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
O_O
They still have Pepsi Twist in Denmark?
MAIL ME SOME!

Hahahahahahaha I might put that in my sig


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7en56* 
Hahahahahahaha I might put that in my sig

I'd be honored


----------



## se7en56

Done


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7en56* 
Done


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
GAH I HATE YOU!!!!!!! Well I don't hate you its more like envy you.

But I love that stuff and it's so lame how they got ride of it here in the states.

Hmm








I think its the perfect match, lemon and pepsi... MMmmmm


----------



## se7en56

hah. cheers indeed.

Almost out of work... he he yes I go to OCN at work








shhhhhh.........


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
O_O
They still have Pepsi Twist in Denmark?
MAIL ME SOME!

I just slaughtered the last one








Well I'll go buy some new ones tommorow then


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC* 
I just slaughtered the last one








Well I'll go buy some new ones tommorow then









Seriously, gimmeeee.
Or I'll gun down your 6-pack in the checkout lane, one can at a time.
From across the globe.
I'll do it, too.
Don't doubt it.
I'm good.
Real good.


----------



## Syrillian

Thrasher ~ Darn you and your ample space!









-lollers... j/k

Imma justa jealous!

Sweet setup for some modding mayhem.


----------



## se7en56

Hahaha.

Well a can of pop weighs about one pound.
A 6-pack, naturally would weigh about 6 pounds.
Shipping from Denmark to where you are would be about 50 dollars


----------



## se7en56

and for 1-3 days, about 100 dollars


----------



## BittenReaper

Hmph, well. I guess I know who to call if I ever get the itch for Pepsi Twist, eh?


----------



## se7en56

Haha true that.

That would be one hilarious story if you actually got some from Denmark


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7en56* 
Haha true that.

That would be one hilarious story if you actually got some from Denmark









Hm.. perhaps I should do it purely for the bragging rights..


----------



## se7en56

hahaha

I would talk you up like a king if you did.


----------



## BittenReaper

I'll consider it


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I'll consider it









HAHA







Well we dont have six-packs here








Only 24 packs if you can call it that


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTC*
HAHA Well we dont have six-packs here
Only 24 packs if you can call it that

Hm. Maybe for my next birthday, then.


----------



## se7en56

Hahaha. Sending a cube of pop to your house from across the ocean


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Hm. Maybe for my next birthday, then.









well just PM me at that time


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7en56* 
Hahaha. Sending a cube of pop to your house from across the ocean

FTW!


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Hmph, well. I guess I know who to call if I ever get the itch for Pepsi Twist, eh?









Just buy a coke with lime, add a spoon of sugar, and leave it to go flat for a bit. Sorted.


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Just buy a coke with lime, add a spoon of sugar, and leave it to go flat for a bit. Sorted.

Actually do you know that there is a difference in the taste of Coca Cola and Pepsi in Europe and the USA? In the USA Coca Cola tastes more like Pepsi here in Europe, and the other way around


----------



## Sonic

Wow you guys turned a computer room pic thread into a discussion thread.


----------



## Mootsfox

On soda too...


----------



## sccrfreak342

I'll restore it to a computer room pic thread, shall I?










































That's my desk and computer as of right now, who knows what it will look like in a couple of weeks, lol


----------



## LTC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
On soda too...










Haha


----------



## Mootsfox

Where is the PS3 and tv?


----------



## sccrfreak342

against my other wall, but my TV and stand are really messy, almost to the point where you can't tell it's a TV, lol. Also, my ps3 is downstairs at the moment hooked up to my 57" HDTV, i had some friends over the other day and didn't move it back yet.


----------



## BittenReaper

I'll be updating my pics either tonight or tomorrow.. I think I'm too lazy to do it tonight








I'll probably crash'n'burn after I update my sig rig.


----------



## Bacchus451

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Can I have a link to wherever you got that desk? I just fell in love with it.









Here's a very similar desk:

 Amazon.com: Modern Computer Desk Workstation, Corner Unit & Desk Unit w/Frosted Glass Top: Furniture & Decor


----------



## tofunater

This is my room












































My Elite Hiding out underneath my desk

















Sweet Fan I got at Menards for about $80 that complements the set up


----------



## Marin

Take off the intercooler, it saps power from the 360 and can result in damaged hardware.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Take off the intercooler, it saps power from the 360 and can result in damaged hardware.

Doesn't it continue running even after you turn the xbox off?

Also, I'd move that console to a more open area, keeping it under your desk there isn't good for air circulation. You'll probably get the RRoD.


----------



## Mootsfox

RRoD is caused from rapid heating and cooling, a hot xbox is a happy xbox.


----------



## tofunater

^really? I never new that it could draw enough power to be damaging. All my friends use them and none of them have had damaged hardware and mine has been on there for over a year w/out any problems. ALso the elite has been there for the majority of it's life, it has never gotten that warm, I constantly check it cause the last thing I want is the rrod.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

The intercoolers can also void the MS warranty.


----------



## tofunater

Well I'm not gonna tell them, are you...


----------



## Sonic

Kinda a mess, once I can sell my Ultra PSU(3 boxes),Copperhead, G11 and clear out some boxes it will be a lot more neater.

The USPS box is full of peanuts as well as the one on the right side of the G7, the box under my desk is full of air packs.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Well I'm not gonna tell them, are you...

Intercoolers can cause obvious damage, like melting, burning, etc, whether you tell them or not.


----------



## tofunater

I've only ever heard good things about the Nyko Coolers, however I have heard bad things about similar intercoolers though.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


I've only ever heard good things about the Nyko Coolers, however I have heard bad things about similar intercoolers though.


Similar coolers, that is the Nyko cooler. The Nyko cooler draws power from the XBOX 360's PSU, it's not meant to do that and can result in damage.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Similar coolers, that is the Nyko cooler. The Nyko cooler draws power from the XBOX 360's PSU, it's not meant to do that and can result in damage.


I'm just curious, how much power do those 3 tiny fans draw?







I'm willing to bet that the majority of people who plug there 360's into the wall outlet have more power variation than those fans take. (BTW my power doesn't vary do to the monster power strip I have that everything In those pics is plugged into)


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


I'm just curious, how much power do those 3 tiny fans draw?







I'm willing to bet that the majority of people who plug there 360's into the wall outlet have more power variation than those fans take. (BTW my power doesn't vary do to the monster power strip I have that everything In those pics is plugged into)


3 tiny fans >3w


----------



## tofunater

12v * 16.5 amp=198 watts + 3= 201 watts
12.2 * 16.5 amp = 201.3 watts
So if your voltage varies just a tiny bit, you are already over the amount those 3 fans take.
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mootsfox

Yeah I disagree with the fans drawing too much power and causing problems.

I think the bigger problem is that the fans aren't designed well for the system and they cause horrible airflow.


----------



## tofunater

All their doing is drawing warm air directly away from the heatsinks though..?


----------



## excoracer

here's my setup


----------



## Marin

Get a new desk, that is way to small.


----------



## excoracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Get a new desk, that is way to small.


I agree, but it was free, and theres not enough room for anything bigger.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *excoracer* 
I agree, but it was free, and theres not enough room for anything bigger.

Free stuff always tastes the best


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
Free stuff always tastes the best









So you are saying free anthrax tastes good?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
So you are saying free anthrax tastes good?









Totally. I just love the taste. It's really good with some Nandos Peri Peri hot sauce


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
This is my room












































My Elite Hiding out underneath my desk

















Sweet Fan I got at Menards for about $80 that complements the set up

















Nice Zune!








* They are great players and anyone who disagrees might get a cyber punch in the face by me.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Nice Zune!








* They are great players and anyone who disagrees might get a cyber punch in the face by me.

did u really have to quote all those pictures for that comment, think about the slow internet users


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
did u really have to quote all those pictures for that comment, think about the slow internet users









Lol you can hardly talk!


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Nice Zune!








* They are great players and anyone who disagrees might get a cyber punch in the face by me.

That pocket was free! You can put your Zune in there...

Yeah, anyone else watch Frisky Dingo? Hilarious show.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holyjunk*


Nice Zune!








* They are great players and anyone who disagrees might get a cyber punch in the face by me.


I think it is a bad player and you can't do crap about it Mr. Quotes tons of pics


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I think it is a bad player and you can't do crap about it Mr. Quotes tons of pics









First of all guys like me have a big connection and ya know what that means? Big bandwidth with lots of speed.
Second of all....

p.s. If anyone wants to give me some money for a digital camera so I can take a picture of my setup... that could be worked out.


----------



## //.DK

my room after I ACTUALLY cleaned it up all the newegg boxes every where.














and yes I'll be getting rid of those crucial sticks on my bullentin board as soon as I get 35REP points









and my desk:








Yes, I have the top of the line Razer products but I desperately want to get rid of my Razer headset for a pair of white Icemat Siberias.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
First of all guys like me have a big connection and ya know what that means? Big bandwidth with lots of speed.
Second of all....

p.s. If anyone wants to give me some money for a digital camera so I can take a picture of my setup... that could be worked out.









Calling me a noob, lol... I will let the flames judge that









But seriously, don't quote a ton of pics, it just makes pages really long.


----------



## t4ct1c47

This is how my current system looks. I'm going to moving to new halls at the end of next week though.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
This is how my current system looks. I'm going to moving to new halls at the end of next week though.










Oh look........ . . .Dr. Pepper.... . . .


----------



## Slaveofthebeast




----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Oh look........ . . .Dr. Pepper.... . . .









howd u do that in photoshop


----------



## Noname37

Woah! Very VERY clean rig! I like it.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
howd u do that in photoshop

Made a new layer.
Got a big black brush and colored everything around the monitor black.
Then set the opacity (transperancy?) on the layer to 60%.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Calling me a noob, lol... I will let the flames judge that









But seriously, don't quote a ton of pics, it just makes pages really long.

Ya, haha I realized after I did it and was a bit to lazy to edit. haha


----------



## MomijiTMO

Can someone explain the Dr Pepper comment? I so don't get it and it's bugging me lol.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//.DK* 
and yes I'll be getting rid of those crucial sticks on my bullentin board as soon as I get 35REP points









Crucial? That looks like Corsair packaging if you ask me.


----------



## //.DK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Crucial? That looks like Corsair packaging if you ask me.

look what's IN the corsair packaging. I don't recall ever seeing orange corsair sticks.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//.DK* 
look what's IN the corsair packaging. I don't recall ever seeing orange corsair sticks.









Corsair XMS2 DHX have a big orange stripe down the middle. I'm sat in front of a set right now.


----------



## Mxbn0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
This is how my current system looks. I'm going to moving to new halls at the end of next week though.










what kinda speakers and amp u got there?

looks very sweet btw


----------



## Mxbn0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
Can someone explain the Dr Pepper comment? I so don't get it and it's bugging me lol.

look in the bottom right ()


----------



## AntiHeroUK




----------



## wigseryc

Here's where i'm stationed untill i can get my sig rig back up and running.


----------



## NrGx

Yeah, I know it sucks go easy on me


----------



## wigseryc

My current workstation









Apologies for the lousy pic, Photoshop wont open for some reason, and PhotoGadget doesn't do much for the photo quality..

Anyways, new room; lovin' it.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mxbn0* 
look in the bottom right ()

ROFL and here I was trying to find Dr Pepper on the wallpaper


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO*


ROFL and here I was trying to find Dr Pepper on the wallpaper










LOL! You're not the only person.


----------



## ace8uk

Wigs, I like your t-shirt


----------



## wigseryc

Thanks boss.. One of the only cool items of clothing i've ever pinched off my ol' man.


----------



## ace8uk

Hehe, but who got the actual jack daniels?


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mxbn0*


what kinda speakers and amp u got there?

looks very sweet btw


Amp is the Yamaha RX-V357, I picked it up on the cheap from a mate along with the Mission sub and Aural Envelope speakers.

I got them as a base system to expand on, I'm hoping to get some Mordaunt-Short floorstanders in the near future. Either way, I think the setup is much better than my previous GigaWorks S750.


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//.DK*












What is that big W on the bulletin board a logo for?


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


Hehe, but who got the actual jack daniels?











Oh, that was me. Used to be a real sucker for the stuff.


----------



## //.DK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


What is that big W on the bulletin board a logo for?


Varsity Letter.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*











Yeah, I know it sucks go easy on me










whered u get that mouse pad, i can't find it anywhere


----------



## Unstableiser

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366145

It's not normally in here, just playing with the telly lol.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1212366145

It's not normally in here, just playing with the telly lol.

lol your avy reminds me of this...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol your avy reminds me of this...









lawl that was awesome! I love that episode too! +1


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
whered u get that mouse pad, i can't find it anywhere

It's made by Powerwave


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
It's made by Powerwave









i kno i saw your sig, but whered u get it


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
i kno i saw your sig, but whered u get it

http://www.powerwave.com.au/index.php

Australian company







I got it at EB games.


----------



## Johnnyfive




----------



## Mootsfox

Hawt.


----------



## BEEPO

Bad pic from my phone...


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Here is mine about 3 months ago









and how it is right now, I am moving things around slowly (back injury prevents me from doing too much at one given time) The monitor was a little bigger than i gave it credit for and is causing me to reorganize things. I am also going to try to move my desk to a different wall of the room seeings how now the monitor will become the h/t HDTV as well, so everything can be focused on one area. I can also get rid of all my other h/t equipment now as I have the 5500 digital coming in on Thursday and should be able to take care of the PC and SAT signals. If you look in the top left hand corner you will see a can of contact cement for the vinyl "marble" slabs that have yet to make it in place


----------



## Mootsfox

Great monitor


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Great monitor










hehe THX, i ahve grown partial to it, only reason I am going to move the room around JUST FOR this monitor


----------



## Towik

Nize ! but you need to keep ze room tidY xD


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towik* 
Nize ! but you need to keep ze room tidY xD

















Sorry, I do more at my desk than just play on the computer.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnnyfive* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Hawt.

agreed


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnnyfive* 









God, I hate having just the one 24"er, can't wait to get my second one back. Only Thursday to wait for... come on T_T


----------



## Mootsfox

That's gotta be wonderful for HD-DVDs or movies in general.

I'm trying to figure out how to best use a 24" and a 22" between two computers, a AIW card and my PS3.


----------



## DigitalBear

Is that a Antec 1200 tower in that pic?

Yes.. Yes it is.. *Drools*


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
That's gotta be wonderful for HD-DVDs or movies in general.

I'm trying to figure out how to best use a 24" and a 22" between two computers, a AIW card and my PS3.

I'm actually considering getting a third 24"er.


----------



## odie

tonights desk 4 re-mix & custom speakon cables from scratch.


----------



## boonie2

Get A Maid


----------



## markt

Mine is much worse 90% of the time.


----------



## BittenReaper

Updated pics now that I've finished my case and have my second monitor


----------



## TaiDinh

Hey Reaper. Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?


----------



## wigseryc

That chair looks awful comfy!


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
That chair looks awful comfy!

You're telling me, I didn't want to leave the store after I sat in it for the first time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*
Hey Reaper. Do you mind sharing that wallpaper?









Here you go my friend


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Updated pics now that I've finished my case and have my second monitor



















Wallpaper? Nice setup.


----------



## tat2monsta

i just bought a set of them ^^ speakers for my tattoo studio.. real good sound.. my customers are always comenting on them sayin how they must cost a bomb. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 















Sorry, I do more at my desk than just play on the computer.









i saw the mags in the first pik. nice desk setup.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I love fractal patten wallpapers


----------



## Cerberus

h/o i will take pics


----------



## max302

Pretty messy. Got to clean it up some day.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Nice wall art


----------



## reezin14

Love the wall max302.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 


Pretty messy. Got to clean it up some day.

How did you put that together? I want to rip off your idea.


----------



## Cerberus

OK heres mine



















My airbrush supplys









My Airbrush compressor









My Airbrushes









Computer Grave yard









Box O' Computer Parts


----------



## MomijiTMO

I love the graveyard. ROFL


----------



## Twig

This is what I'm working with.


----------



## Twig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 


Pretty messy. Got to clean it up some day.

Nice! From what I can tell it's pretty neat and I'm a neat freak! For the exception of some bottles and paper.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
I love the graveyard. ROFL

lol i am going to wait till i get a ton of these and make them into scrap for a new GPU or other comp accessory.


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.

This is now









This was before









LOL yours looks alot like mine.Super messy..lol


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 


Pretty messy. Got to clean it up some day.

I'm sure we all want to see a pic of that wall head on.
Cool idea.


----------



## max302

You guys hang on, I'll post in half a sec.


----------



## max302

It's pretty simple really. Rip up some old PCs, get as much PCB as you want, then use No More Nails, the sticks-to-anything glue, and just glue em to a painted wooden backboard. I'm poor so my backboard is just painted black, but it would look great on a stained board too.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 


It's pretty simple really. Rip up some old PCs, get as much PCB as you want, then use No More Nails, the sticks-to-anything glue, and just glue em to a painted wooden backboard. I'm poor so my backboard is just painted black, but it would look great on a stained board too.

[email protected]! So that's the shiny circle that was on your first picture.

Very nice max! I am thinking of doing the same thing now.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 


It's pretty simple really. Rip up some old PCs, get as much PCB as you want, then use No More Nails, the sticks-to-anything glue, and just glue em to a painted wooden backboard. I'm poor so my backboard is just painted black, but it would look great on a stained board too.

i am going to do that, but i will make the computers work. XD


----------



## Syrillian

Max302, that picture/digital art is schweeet!


----------



## trezegol13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Updated pics now that I've finished my case and have my second monitor












































nice to see someone still uses a Ultra Case just like me








they say they are cheap (they are) but i still think they look nice love mine







can you do a closedup? so i can see how you have it setup thanks


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trezegol13* 







nice to see someone still uses a Ultra Case just like me







they say they are cheap (they are) but i still think they look nice love mine







can you do a closedup? so i can see how you have it setup thanks









Yeah, sadly they are pretty cheap, but mine hasn't fallen apart yet









Here's the best closeups I have atm (I should clean the fingerprints off my window sometime







):


----------



## auramanjmw

heres my set up. these pics are old
i got a new mouse now, a death adder
also got new HDD, DVD burner, and headset


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *auramanjmw* 
heres my set up. these pics are old
i got a new mouse now, a death adder
also got new HDD, DVD burner, and headset

Very cool








I think it'd behoove you to clean up your wires a bit though.
Other than that, looks nice. I love your speakers









EDIT: Welcome to OCN








Thanks for filling out your system specs, hope you have fun


----------



## auramanjmw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Very cool








I think it'd behoove you to clean up your wires a bit though.


Ya i kno. ive been planning on doing that for a while, just havnt had the time lol


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm slowing getting it put back together









I'm excited
































Don't mind the X-240 trash on my windowsill, it was just a temp until I got my monitors back.


----------



## BLKKROW

@MootsFox Clean That Table Up







i still love the setup

So i spent about 9 hours cleaning my room and decided to take some pictures for OCN.

Please give me some criticism, my next setup if i can get a new bed and also a couch. It will blow OCN away









Also this was taken with my New Nikon Coolpix 10mp 4X Zoom Tell me How the Picture Quality Is


----------



## alexvasile

Pretty clean here









From FAR AWAY


















Zoom in a little










And the downstairs


















That's about all there is to it. I need a new chair though, my back hurts on this one


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
@MootsFox Clean That Table Up







i still love the setup

I like your setup. Your room is a pretty good size and it's organized/clean. Nice









I would like to clean my table up... but really, the rest of the room has to come first


----------



## alexvasile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I would like to clean my table up... but really, the rest of the room has to come first









So where do you sleep again?














:


----------



## Mootsfox

I push all the crap off once I'm too tired to care and then pass out.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voyager4300* 
my computer room is my bedroom so its a little crowded. i just rearranged yesterday.



















May I ask what desk that is??


----------



## scottath

My Room:









My System [ATM]:


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
@MootsFox Clean That Table Up







i still love the setup

So i spent about 9 hours cleaning my room and decided to take some pictures for OCN.

Please give me some criticism, my next setup if i can get a new bed and also a couch. It will blow OCN away









Also this was taken with my New Nikon Coolpix 10mp 4X Zoom Tell me How the Picture Quality Is










Looks cool, just gotta clean up the cables in the back of the desk.

Do you play Guitar AND Violin?


----------



## trezegol13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Yeah, sadly they are pretty cheap, but mine hasn't fallen apart yet









Here's the best closeups I have atm (I should clean the fingerprints off my window sometime







):




























thanks reaper 1 thing about your fans.. how do you have then set up? front and back fan's wich fan is the intake?


----------



## tehcrazyboii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Here is mine.









you have the same case as my sig XD cept mines black


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Looks cool, just gotta clean up the cables in the back of the desk.

Do you play Guitar AND Violin?

guitar and VIOLA yes







sorry, i just hate it when people call it a violin

yeah that was my next big project but i didnt know if i was going to move my desk soon so i just kep them there


----------



## MomijiTMO

I thought it looked a bit bigger and had a shorter bow but I CAN'T SEE JACK on a wall.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
I thought it looked a bit bigger and had a shorter bow but I CAN'T SEE JACK on a wall.

yeah i have been playing the viola for hmmm 9 years, 8 years constantly.

and i pick at the guitar when i am bored, i am no professional at all


----------



## Linxus

My main computer is messy because i'm only here for 2 more months before I go back to college lol



















And the TV in the same room


----------



## weezymagic

who makes those tables?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

reaper how do you like the asus silent knight al?


----------



## Linxus

wish I could tell you.. theres no stickers on them

We got them from either best buy or office depot like 6 years ago tho


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have big news and big things in the works. Finishing up tomorrow and adding pics. 2 computers **Teaser** 2 computers in 1 room and 1 of them isnt for computing so to say.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trezegol13* 
thanks reaper 1 thing about your fans.. how do you have then set up? front and back fan's wich fan is the intake?

I have 1x120mm in the front, pulling air in directly onto the hard drives, then 1x120mm on the back as exaust, an 80mm and 2x60mm on the side, 80 is exaust for the heatsink and 60 is intake for the GPU. I probably need to reconfigure that though.. but it's working great for now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
reaper how do you like the asus silent knight al?

It works decently enough, it's nice and quiet, looks amazing








My CPU idles at around 32c, as opposed to about 40c with the stock heatsink. Now it's around 38-40ish idle when overclocked from 2.6ghz to 2.8GHz


----------



## Syrillian

Updated work table


----------



## Mootsfox

"One man can never have too many pairs of scissors"


----------



## ocZcc

i will post mine up soon once i have built my new case and got everything sorted but let me put it this way there will hopefully be 1 19" and a 20" then another pc with 2 22" screens. and if i fix my old pc that will have a 17".

But this is my design sooo far... ( i had to use 4 20" screens in the design)

Hope you like


----------



## Giblet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
who makes those tables?

May not be exactly the same, but Best Buy has this and this, which look pretty similar, assuming the keyboard trays are removed.

Link to actual manufacturer here, which has links to various retailers and such.


----------



## jizzleh2

heres mine very small room with an aged gaming pc and old parts laying around


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Updated work table










isn't that screen a little too high ??


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
isn't that screen a little too high ??

Nah... that is my work table. I am either standing at it, or I have a bar stool, so the monitor is at eye level.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

but don't you still have to reach the mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Syrillian

Me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
but don't you still have to reach the mouse and keyboard?

Heya Sarge!

The mouse and KB are wireless. I stow them when not in use, and pull them within reach when I need them.

Oftentimes there is crap strewn all over the worktable, so being wireless alows me to use whatever clear space is on the table.


----------



## Pibbz

We all practically have that same black Walmart desk chair.









I have one too.


----------



## Holyjunk

Linxus said:


> My main computer is messy because i'm only here for 2 more months before I go back to college lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What corner desk is that?? I am looking at different corner desks to buy.. can I have a linky please?


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

reaper i liked your idea of putting two fans on the bottom grill on the side of the case. I did it as well as put on on the filter for the CPU fan. Added some extra air flow, and it looks pretty nice too.

















I'm going to work on the wire management / cleaning the glass a bit later, prob once i get my lights for the inside.


----------



## Giblet

Holyjunk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Linxus*
> 
> 
> My main computer is messy because i'm only here for 2 more months before I go back to college lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What corner desk is that?? I am looking at different corner desks to buy.. can I have a linky please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up ^^
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Giblet*
> 
> 
> May not be exactly the same, but Best Buy has this and this, which look pretty similar, assuming the keyboard trays are removed.
> 
> Link to actual manufacturer here, which has links to various retailers and such.


----------



## igob8a

A lot of those setups are amazing 0_0


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*












You should turn around that window fan. Your airflow to the CPU looks like this:
*CPU* *<-- -->* *Window Fan*
when it should be like this
*CPU* *<-- <--* *Window Fan*


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

thanks, doing now.

edit: done, lets see how the temps drop.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


reaper i liked your idea of putting two fans on the bottom grill on the side of the case. I did it as well as put on on the filter for the CPU fan. Added some extra air flow, and it looks pretty nice too.


Glad that someone could make use of my idea


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

it worked nicely, my temps lowered a bit. thanks man.


----------



## SmasherBasher

*AT LAST!! MY GEEK ROOM IS DONE*
Feast your eyes on this.
If you look closely on the tv, YES that's an OCN textured flag screensaver from the HTPC on the TV stand. You can't see it, but there are 2 sitting chairs just left of the field of view for watching movies.


----------



## CerberaUK

Heres what im working from







(loft conversion ftw!!!)








Heres the beast from the front (cant get pic from side because theres a wall







and i cba to pull it out


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
it worked nicely, my temps lowered a bit. thanks man.

Lol, not sure if you're thanking me or stumped, but either way I'm glad you were able to get your temps down


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

thanking you haha.


----------



## BittenReaper

Ahh well you're welcome


----------



## EmeraldICE

Here's my desk








It's a bit cluttered.


----------



## shibbiness

heres my setup. The projector setup is my whole familys but i use it mostly. ( i cant afford one myself yet im only 16)

the rig is the one in my sig.


----------



## //.DK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerberaUK* 
...
Heres the beast from the front (cant get pic from side because theres a wall







and i cba to pull it out

















I lol'ed when I saw that iCute badge.


----------



## slowtwitch

Here's my little room. It use to be a closet.








For any musicians out there, that's a Music Man RD112, in the foreground.

This is my network hub area and the old computer.









Here's another shot of the old computer ( the black thing in the middle), in my old setup.









Oh, here's my solution for cooling my computer, it's an old Westinghouse fan,









does a pretty good job


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
heres my setup. The projector setup is my whole familys but i use it mostly. ( i cant afford one myself yet im only 16)

the rig is the one in my sig.


Tell your parents to get this and frame it in themselves . . It will really bring out the colors and make the picture quality much better :thumb . . It should also be easier to watch w/ ambient light

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-LAYER-PROJECTO...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shibbiness

cool thanks for the link,

Yea we wanted a screen for it. At first they wanted to get the screen paint but i thought a screen would be better off. Ill definitely get them to look in to it.


----------



## SuperSonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE* 
Here's my desk








It's a bit cluttered.

Awesome setup, EmeraldICE!!


----------



## SuperSonic

Hell yeah, guys, look at my ****ing rig.

My speakers are top quality, my keyboard- hell yeah.
It's pretty awesome.
I know, no one can beat me!!

















*(I hope you guys know I'm completely sarcastic)*


----------



## tester101

Heres mine.


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tester101* 
Heres mine.









Tester where did you get that desk?


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Here is my moms house, just added the xbox360.


----------



## Johnnyfive

How can anyone live with that clutter?


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Its not that bad :X


----------



## grav1t0n

has anyone seen jumper? his setup looked pretty nice


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


Its not that bad :X


McDonald's is bad. =/


----------



## tester101

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*   Tester where did you get that desk?  
I got mine on sale from Sams club when it was $200.

Now, its cheaper









Got a link for you:    Amazon.com: INNOVEX GPC77 Computer Desk, Black Glass: Home & Garden


----------



## Johnnyfive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
Its not that bad :X

Yes, it is.


----------



## Benny99

Just updated mine a little bit


----------



## football76

I've posted my setup before, but it has changed a bit. I built my own TV stand recently. Shots are taken with a really old Canon point and shoot, then manually overexposed so you can actually see the stuff. (It is all funded my your truly except the penguin, he's from the GF -she calls him paddles)


----------



## clbkdaz

Here's my setup


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *football76* 
I've posted my setup before, but it has changed a bit. I built my own TV stand recently. Shots are taken with a really old Canon point and shoot....
pics

Nice room, and sig


----------



## weezymagic

it sux but watev...
im upgrading most of the things in the next few months


----------



## weezymagic

how do you get pics to show full on the forum. or pop into a new "screen"


----------



## tester101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


how do you get pics to show full on the forum. or pop into a new "screen"


You upload and attach them to the post, rather than going through another uploader like photobucket, or imageshack, ext.


----------



## //.DK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *football76*












whats the model of that headset? any good?


----------



## SentryOptic

Some updates to my room









New recording equipment.


----------



## To-tall

bit messy but im to lazy to clean it atm

Attachment 75179


----------



## uck

Attachment 75180

Attachment 75181

Attachment 75182

Attachment 75183

Attachment 75184


----------



## theCanadian

gibby dont you get a glare from your lights?


----------



## Chimpie

FedEx knocked (loudly) on the door about an hour ago and dropped this off for my g/f....


----------



## .Style

That is very sexy indeed...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
That is very sexy indeed...

I'll 2nd that....









scwheeeet looking stuff.


----------



## The Master Chief

My awesome space

Dont ask about those baby things, I dont know why they're up here...


----------



## football76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *//.DK* 
whats the model of that headset? any good?

Sennheiser 595's. They're not the single greatest pair in the world, but for those on a modest budget (under $200) they are quite nice. Also, for some reason they always come out green in the pics, in real life they look silver.


----------



## Refresh

Heres the office room. I will post my own room later on:

The desk










Don't wanna lower the clocks over the summer. Fan keeps the case cool.



















Spying on my neighbors


----------



## grunion

Looks good, need some cable management though


----------



## stratoskater

New desk, im gettin the new comp today or tomorrow ill take a better pic then


----------



## l Casualty

That looks like a Tippman 98Custom(obviously modded) hanging on the wall there.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

it is, nice woodsball gun.


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry about the quality my camera is broken so I'm using my phone. The nice view outside too, had this flat since I was 18 and don't plan on leaving it anytime soon either







Yes, the one wall is purple because I haven't got round to finishing the painting yet


----------



## stratoskater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l Casualty*


That looks like a Tippman 98Custom(obviously modded) hanging on the wall there.



You were close








It's one of the new Tippmann Alpha Black guns, thats in affiliation with the U.S. Army. It doesn't say tippmann on it anywhere though. You cant get the alpha black if u live outside the US.

Was like $150 after the gun and the tactical conversion kit.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
My awesome space










Dont ask about those baby things, I dont know why they're up here...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 






























My thoughts exactly.


----------



## stratoskater

^^ Thats messed up. Lol.


----------



## The Master Chief

What is, that my dad is a taxidermist...


----------



## weezymagic

id have an army of squirrels...


----------



## The Master Chief

There is a Red Squirrel on the wall to my right... lol and some wood ducks...


----------



## weezymagic

nice


----------



## montypython

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


There is a Red Squirrel on the wall to my right... lol and some wood ducks...


Pics of this awesomeness


----------



## Sgt.Collins

x2.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Some updates to my room









New recording equipment.



























So, what do you do for a living? Specifically.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm black walls ain't bad. Damn I want that chair!

You know what. Looking through here is making me ashamed and jealous! I'm going to get to work on my bedroom ASAP and get it lookin awesome







Black paint, sorry I stole it from you







I want to build a shelving system into my wall specially for the pc too, should be interesting







Then I can show it off, wee! Finally something to drive me to actually decorate


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Current Desktop setup, working on another computer and soon to be added


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Some updates to my room









New recording equipment.










What's the chair? It looks comfy!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Finally got it all moved around and setup how I want it for today haha. Will get started on the computer when the new parts start coming out.


----------



## .Style

Very cool desk you have thar..I see you like tigers..They are cool..Oh and very tactfully placed dog there...


----------



## CRZYSTNG

THX, I have worked pretty hard to get it at this state. The wallpapers were a few that I had recently found and thought to be pretty cool. I usualy have some nature shot up there. HEHE, the dog wouldn't get out of the way and that is his usual chill spot. I don't turn the subs up that much so the noise doesn't bother him, when I do he is out of the room haha.


----------



## grunion

Nice


----------



## SmasherBasher

i LIKE that desk mod. is there a fan in there? ( I would assume so). 120V or 12V running off the PSU? I have seen 120V fans like that for cooling entertainment centers.


----------



## CrackClocker

Sorry I had to do this.... *CHooColate Rainnnnn*!!!! Some Stay Dry and Others feel the Pain!!!!


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

^^^^ LMAO that gave me a huge ass lol


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm you know what. Actually I'm going to paint my room OCN blue!


----------



## N0 F34R 1488

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


Here is my moms house, just added the xbox360.



























































How can you stand to be in a room like that? If my family lived like that, I would never go over to their house.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nice











I was overly concerned with summer temps of that rig so I mounted 2 120mm 12V fans on the door for additional front air intakes. I simply lengthened one of the power wires with some heavier 12GA wiring I had laying around and a molex connector so I could quickly disconnect them when I needed at the case. Nothing is in there now but storage for plastic models and one of the original fans. I know what a wasted space, but I like to look at my cases and internals now rather than having it stuffed away, not to mention how big of a PITA it was to put something new in the case. That happened a lot in those days haha. THX for pointing the rug out to me, no need to worry about someone falling from the rug as much as the step there haha.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N0 F34R 1488*


How can you stand to be in a room like that? If my family lived like that, I would never go over to their house.


Because i took pics right before i cleaned it. Its crystal clean now.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


Because i took pics right before i cleaned it. Its crystal clean now.


Pics or it's a lie!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I don't quiet understand why you didn't post the pics of afterwards?


----------



## shibbiness

just out of curiosity, are all these xbox controllers for your xbox or for your pcs? If pc, what games do you guys play with it?


----------



## Duckydude

My setup







:


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
My setup









I demand flash.


----------



## smb_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
Because i took pics right before i cleaned it. Its crystal clean now.


Hahah yeah, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I demand flash.

Flash ruins pics, never suggest that ever again. :|


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I demand flash.

nice suggestion - fail


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slowtwitch*


Here's my little room. It use to be a closet. 








For any musicians out there, that's a Music Man RD112, in the foreground.

This is my network hub area and the old computer.









Here's another shot of the old computer ( the black thing in the middle), in my old setup.









Oh, here's my solution for cooling my computer, it's an old Westinghouse fan,









does a pretty good job











What exactly is that on the racks? I'm assuming servers? Do you use em?


----------



## SmasherBasher

sure looks like servers to me. wonder what he does with all of them. I thought hubs were cast into the shadows with the advent of routers??? Maybe not.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

pics of the clean room for you _non_believers is coming shortly after my camera battery charges enough to take a few pics and get them uploaded. Give me about 20 or so and i'll update the post









*EDIT:*








^^cleaned up








^^ most of room








^^ need cable management :/ also mixer board for you producers out there








^^ desk is cleaned








^^ mini fridge is essential


----------



## tjb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama*


pics of the clean room for you _non_believers is coming shortly after my camera battery charges enough to take a few pics and get them uploaded. Give me about 20 or so and i'll update the post










 It's been 20 mins. Where's those pic's?

EDIT: You must have posted right as I did


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

haha sure did, got them up just at 20 minutes.


----------



## tjb

Look's Good


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

i even vacuumed!


----------



## Mootsfox

where is the bed?


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

to the right in the second picture, just never took pics of it. its there though lol


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
pics of the clean room for you _non_believers is coming shortly after my camera battery charges enough to take a few pics and get them uploaded. Give me about 20 or so and i'll update the post









(PICS)
^^ mini fridge is essential

For the wires, get this.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/40...ml?tl=g2c34s95

I have one and it is amazing. No more wires.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

thanks i'll prob end up getting two of those. They look very helpful for my problem. I was about to use zip ties, this looks much nicer. Also going to get a 37" HDMI TV for my desk, prob the same time i upgrade desks. So it will all be nicer.


----------



## Kerelm

My room


----------



## MomijiTMO

How are you liking your case? Any problems with the build quality?


----------



## KHORR

Nice Kerelm.







!


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
How are you liking your case? Any problems with the build quality?

If your talking to me, no none at all its all well built and works well.


----------



## turboanything

hi im a PC hi im a MAC.


----------



## RaiDer

Forgive cam quality, its been dropped a few times







, don't have my decent one at hand.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerelm* 
My room


















Super cool optical illusion. Looks like the motherboard is on the back panel


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, that's what I thought.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Super cool optical illusion. Looks like the motherboard is on the back panel


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Lol, that's what I thought.

You're both mad lol. It took me a good minute to finally see if from your perspective.


----------



## TaiDinh

Cool illusion!


----------



## weezymagic

i love all the razer mice and logitech keyboards


----------



## Kerelm

Lol yeah that took me a few mins to see it. cool eh







clearly i meant to do it


----------



## KHORR

I still have no idea *** the illusion is


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KHORR* 
I still have no idea *** the illusion is











This is the illusion. It looks like the motherboard is on the back panel of the case.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turboanything* 
hi im a PC hi im a MAC.



Is that a beardie?


----------



## Unstableiser

Awww,looks like it


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I took me some time to actually get the foot out of the ear to install the crapiest program ever made(Nokia PC Suite) and upload them to the PC, but here it is...


----------



## reberto




----------



## turboanything

Its not a bird it is 2 bearded dragons about 12 in long they eat full grown mice and baby rats pretty cool to have around.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
I took me some time to actually get the foot out of the ear to install the crapiest program ever made(Nokia PC Suite) and upload them to the PC, but here it is...









Lol I can just picture you neatly stacking the PS3 controllers after each gaming session.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turboanything* 
Its not a bird it is 2 bearded dragons about 12 in long they eat full grown mice and baby rats pretty cool to have around.

Lol, Beardy IS the effectionate name for a Bearded Dragon









Besides why would you put a bird in a vivarium?









I have two snakes myself









Lol, he ony stacked them because he was taking a photo


----------



## dskina




----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina*


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Lol, Beardy IS the effectionate name for a Bearded Dragon









Besides why would you put a bird in a vivarium?









I have two snakes myself









Lol, he ony stacked them because he was taking a photo









Any relation to Bearded Clams?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Any relation to Bearded Clams?

Taidinh is too young to see that


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


Lol I can just picture you neatly stacking the PS3 controllers after each gaming session.


Lol no theres 2 original PS3 controllers and one DS3 bought just to feel MGS is played the way it should and the last controller is a PS2 controller I hook up to the PC or PS3 when playing 4-players games


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*





wats with 2 keyboards right by eachother? (i get ones wireless)


----------



## montypython

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


wats with 2 keyboards right by eachother? (i get ones wireless)


Does that mean I have a problem since I have three right next to each other. Only one is wireless but I like switching up keyboards sometimes


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


wats with 2 keyboards right by eachother? (i get ones wireless)


Both are wired







The one on top is for my PS3, and its cable is running behind it instead of in front of it. The other is for my PC, obviousally


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Well, its not a room, but heres my setup...
I REALLY need to clean under my desk...


----------



## Mootsfox

It's starting to come together


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

my shy room...


----------



## Mootsfox

I like the whiskey hiding in the corner


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


Originally Posted by *montypython* 
Pics of this awesomeness

Lil late but here ya go


----------



## weezymagic

i lover the squirrel


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POETICTRAGEDY*


my shy room...











Hey! How do you like your Reclussa?! I just got mine and LOVE IT!


----------



## BittenReaper

I suppose I could give you guys an update


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I like the whiskey hiding in the corner









thats my apetizer... lol


----------



## POETICTRAGEDY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
Hey! How do you like your Reclussa?! I just got mine and LOVE IT!

works great for me, it suited my big hands







i wish the backlights will glow in the letters and not behind the keys, but overall... it works great for less

thnks for the +


----------



## grav1t0n

someone should go through this thread and make a "best of" thread


----------



## weezymagic

heard that. i would but i dont have the time


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## stumped

wow Kornowski, your icons are HUGE!


----------



## weezymagic

thats the first thing i noticed


----------



## .Style

Thats what she said


----------



## weezymagic

nice


----------



## startekee

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?i...cfn0001bo3.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

Steady your camera next time


----------



## fencefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Thats what she said









yes!









beat me to it


----------



## shibbiness

2 xbox 360s and a ps3 :O


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! I knew that'd be the first thing people would point out, LOL!
That is what she said, correct









Couldn't go without Crysis, so I had to hook up my DVD Drive, I also added a fan for 'added' cooling;



















Nice shot of the TT


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice Korn!


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Nice Korn!









Thanks, Dude!


----------



## go4life

Heres mine


























Rate it


----------



## Sgt.Collins

i thought 5.1 speakers were supposed to go AROUND your room?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins*


i thought 5.1 speakers were supposed to go AROUND your room?


looks better that way







needed more space anyways


----------



## SmasherBasher

It does NOT look better that way. Those speakers are a waste of desk space if you aren't going to use them as intended. (I've got a nice 2.1 setup if you don't plan on using surrounds)


----------



## shibbiness

Dang, is your desk always that clean? I cant keep my desk that clean for any more than 10 minutes; half filled drinks and chips bags will take over by then.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Lol tomorrow I am going to try to clean up my room


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shibbiness*


Dang, is your desk always that clean? I cant keep my desk that clean for any more than 10 minutes; half filled drinks and chips bags will take over by then.


nope







not always that clean







I had to clean a little before taking a pic


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*












errm... what's wrong with the left hand side of your desk??


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


errm... what's wrong with the left hand side of your desk??


I put it there, because my friends here with his pc, and then I needed space


----------



## wigseryc

Say no more


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Say no more









allright







Im bored to death here... I wanna play crysis! but no one will help me with my problems...


----------



## startekee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
2 xbox 360s and a ps3 :O

I need a better desk cause I'm planing to get another lcd monitor. Do you Know of any good glass ones...`


----------



## weezymagic

thats wat ive been wanting too (new glass desk)
i have been told to look around


----------



## Bulldog22

I am looking for a nice cordless keyboard/mouse setup. Any suggestions?


----------



## go.kyuu

go4life did you mod your case?


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *startekee*


I need a better desk cause I'm planing to get another lcd monitor. Do you Know of any good glass ones...`












Got my desk from Staples


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's starting to come together


















Hey Mootsfox, I notice you are using the 15" Compaq Touchscreen LCD I sold to you. How do you like it?


----------



## psyKist

here is mine


----------



## Master of Puppets

Excuse the ethernet cords under the desk for the friends.









Monitors for the friends..Another one is behind those chairs.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Master of Puppets* 









I have that keyboard but upgrade the mouse to the Wireless Laser 5000.

Very happy!


----------



## Master of Puppets

Yeah the mouse blows. I'll be picking up a G5 soon.


----------



## lhowatt

I notice that other people dont have big balls of cable under they're PC.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Loks like a looong night for me


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Master of Puppets*


Yeah the mouse blows. I'll be picking up a G5 soon.


You need to lean into your turns more.


----------



## Col. Newman

This is as clean as it gets

I built the desk myself.

Also built the make shift TV stand.

















Like my case fan?
















Older pic but it still looks like that back there

















Server (built this desk too but you can't see it. Put a table cloth on it to keep it from getting all scratched up like my main desk.)


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bulldog22* 









How'd you do that?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
How'd you do that?

The panel has the option of flipping because of how the stand is made, and then all you do is rotate the screen using nvidia controls.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
How'd you do that?

You can rotate your desktop with NVIDIA Control Panel. There's 90, and 180 degrees rotatation. Then you can just physically rotate your monitor and you're done.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
You can rotate your desktop with NVIDIA Control Panel. There's 90, and 180 degrees rotatation. Then you can just physically rotate your monitor and you're done.

i can do this but the problem are games! They dont work with it rotated


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Here is my entire setup with both PC's










Here is just my current PC with custom cooling and my Xbox 360.










This is my ASUS 24" with Logitech G51 5.1 Surround sound and my PC.










Lastly is my server or what I use for downloading large files.


----------



## lhowatt

I love your monitor what kind is that?


----------



## sledgehammer1990

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236033


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


na...this one....it bends like the old "snake lights" she has another lamp tho with a maginfying glass and lamp on it.....and she cross stitches, that's for the hip mom's rolling on 22's LMAO, knitting is for grandma's still rolling on stock rims...










HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAH!!! OMG!! HAHAHHAHA!! Quoted!!!


----------



## Phalanx1

nice exhaust setup sledgehammer


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


i can do this but the problem are games! They dont work with it rotated


Yes they do. At least source games do.

It's not easy to play with that FoV, though, it's interesting, but pointless.


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
How'd you do that?

There are many ways, but I use something called MagicRotation by Samsung. I just bind some of the extra keys on my keyboard to rotate to 0 and 90.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
Loks like a looong night for me


























Nice desk. Is that real marble or something?


----------



## go.kyuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236033


I like the case...what is it?

Are those 2 80 mm exhausts?

p.s beautiful monitor!


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go.kyuu* 
I like the case...what is it?

Are those 2 80 mm exhausts?

p.s beautiful monitor!

If you are referring to my mid tower, well, They don' sell it anymore. It was a plain old mid tower that my dad gave me a few years ago. Check my sig for project ginsu. I completely modded the case. So, it's custom window, Front panel, 120mm intake fan.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Nice desk. Is that real marble or something?


Look like just a laminate to me


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Nice desk. Is that real marble or something?



THX. And no it isn't real marble, just some cheap vinyl lam I found at the dollar store haha. It looks more luxurious and gives the illusion that the desk is considerably larger than it really is, although it is a pretty big desk to begin with. It's also a lot easier to keep clean.


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


THX. And no it isn't real marble, just some cheap vinyl lam I found at the dollar store haha. It looks more luxurious and gives the illusion that the desk is considerably larger than it really is, although it is a pretty big desk to begin with. It's also a lot easier to keep clean.


Sounds like a good idea; I might try this with a black granite laminate look. I have extra REAL black granite from a kitchen remodel, but it is way too heavy for my desk.


----------



## tonton

My computer room


----------



## olli3




----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonton*


My computer room










1 word for you...FOLD!!! lol


----------



## Biohazed

My home office ... with my old PC hooked up ... (can't wait to get the enw to together on Tues) and I know i got some major cable management issues under the desk to deal with


----------



## KarmaKiller

Currently what my room looks like. It's messy and a bit cluttered. But very suitable for multiple gamers at once...(While someone is playing drums)


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*












What desk??? I might have a booone--------------------------- r.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*










Currently what my room looks like. It's messy and a bit cluttered. But very suitable for multiple gamers at once...(While someone is playing drums)










What desk is that in the corner (right side of picture)?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I got it here locally at a office building having a sale. It cost me a whole $5.








I really haven't found another one like it. I've looked...(For the other PC)


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It's starting to come together



















Rats got to your chair ?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


Rats got to your chair ?

















Naw, it's just cheaply built.

I'm still moving stuff around, I can't decide how I like it more, although it's a lot easier to work with it set up like this:










And this is why I want a server rack:


----------



## tonton

42u rack?


----------



## weezymagic

because he is a member of OCN


----------



## Mootsfox

A 42U rack would work. I'm actually thinking about building my own 19" 28-36U rack.

Prebuilt racks for under a couple hundred are impossible to find it seems. Ideally, I'd put everything (all the stuff on the dresser, two ATX cases, PS3) into the rack except for my receiver.


----------



## tonton

couple of years ago I found this on craigslist selling 42u racks with fans and stuff for IIRC $189. and they were really nice looking as well (Hughes)


----------



## mugan23

i know that case has to get a paint job soon(working on it!)


----------



## Sgt.Collins

I like that case ^^^


----------



## mugan23

which one ?


----------



## odie

This was my desk for 6hrs on Sunday


----------



## spice003

what were you guys doing family reunion? or let me guess block party!


----------



## Bis_Notchian

what i got


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

^^ very colorful if i do say so myself


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odie* 









This was my desk for 6hrs on Sunday


hey what mixer is that in the middle?


----------



## ChrisB17

Better pics will be taken later tonight. (keyboard was cleaned, It was really dusty)


----------



## spice003

i use to have the same mouse pad as you it was good but then it got messed up and wouldn't stick any more it would just curl up. I like your that case though, was gonna get one until i heard bout the rocket fish.


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bis_Notchian* 
what i got










1. did you mod the speakers? (what kind are they?)
2. Wha monitor is that, it looks DANK


----------



## Bis_Notchian

Quote:

1. did you mod the speakers? (what kind are they?)
2. Wha monitor is that, it looks DANK
1. No, They are Sicuro Gaming 2.1 speakers
-- http://www.xoxide.com/sicuro-rw-375x...hannelid=FROOG

2. it is a 22" Acer, i put a spare 12" red cathode behind it, id have it there now tho.


----------



## weezymagic

i like. i think im gunna do a blue cathode behind my dell 22 inch. or a 24 inch if i get money


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
1. did you mod the speakers? (what kind are they?)
2. Wha monitor is that, it looks DANK

I thought dank was to describe good weed..its used interchangeably to describe a good looking monitor?..... or even dank women?

is DANK the right word?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benz145* 
My desk setup for my UX UMPC -










Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -










Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -



















I would love to have your LCD


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
i know that case has to get a paint job soon(working on it!)

















very nice, but how will you write any documents?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame* 
I thought dank was to describe good weed..its used interchangeably to describe a good looking monitor?..... or even dank women?

Ahahaha.

Weezy =


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weezymagic*


2. Wha monitor is that, it looks DANK


Looks a lot like an Acer AL2216Wbd. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TuxeyM*


I would say you ALL GOT PWNED!!!!!



























WOW!!!!!!!









Where did you get the twine around the piping from?


----------



## Sonic

They sell it at a few places,

It's this - http://petrastechshop.com/40swsm625f5o.html


----------



## go4life

*TuxeyM got a nice system..
*


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


They sell it at a few places,

It's this - http://petrastechshop.com/40swsm625f5o.html


I should pick up one of those! practical and nice


----------



## Bis_Notchian

it would be an Acer AL2216W, so yah.


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame* 
I thought dank was to describe good weed..its used interchangeably to describe a good looking monitor?..... or even dank women?

is DANK the right word?



DANK was originally for weed (of course i dont smoke














)
now it has become common slang for really good or tight


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 









Where'd you get that desk? It'd be perfect for what I need.


----------



## al3x3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
This is as clean as it gets

I build the desk myself.

Also build the make shift TV stand.










You made the chair?


----------



## go4life

looks like its home made atleast







I got a pillow that I made my self (very proud)


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Where'd you get that desk? It'd be perfect for what I need.

Same here. That would be an awesome desk. Dang it I sent him a private message, I wish he would log in. haha


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

i want that desk too !


----------



## mortimersnerd

Heres my desk.....


----------



## default501x

i have lots of extra hard drive space!









lol but heres my real comp

fairly old pic ill update it when i find my camera
but you get the idea.








theres a 360 behind my chair you cant really see it

mortimer, wouldnt a mouse and keyboard help?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Here's my room








Just cleaned it...its never that clean for long >_<


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



mortimer, wouldnt a mouse and keyboard help?


yeah, its an old picture, it was right after I got the monitors but before I had completely moved the computer to the desk. But 1 monitor is for RMA right now


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
hey what mixer is that in the middle?

Allen & Heath zed24 (used for recording only to the lapy. The big boy is a A & H Gl3300, which we got sick of hauling to every show, so at smaller gigs the zed24 has 16mic inputs w/ efects thru the lapy, and records with one usb conn. comes with sonar le6.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *al3x3y* 
You made the chair?









LOL

Actually I kinda did. It's a hybrid. I took the base from a broken chair and the seat from another broken chair and I put them together. And yes I know I need to vacuum.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

^^ now thats DANK lmao. i had to.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
^^ now thats DANK lmao. i had to.









Thanks


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Sorry about the low quality, camera phone plus it's an i880 with the infamous upside down screen. Taking pics with everything reversed is hard.

The main desk is an old organ I got on the side of the road that I reworked into a computer desk, the tv stand/testing bench is a book shelf turned on it's side, and that sexy recliner was 20 dollars at a thrift store


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Heres my desk.....










what kinda desk is that? im looking for a new one and trying to find one.


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odie* 
Allen & Heath zed24 (used for recording only to the lapy. The big boy is a A & H Gl3300, which we got sick of hauling to every show, so at smaller gigs the zed24 has 16mic inputs w/ efects thru the lapy, and records with one usb conn. comes with sonar le6.

very nice! I am going to start recording soon (I do DJ and do live stuff) so I ordered an mpc5000 and now I still thinking on what mixer/mic to get.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
very nice, but how will you write any documents?

i don't know what you mean but thats not my only desk i have other places to write stuff on. hehe


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
very nice! I am going to start recording soon (I do DJ and do live stuff) so I ordered an mpc5000 and now I still thinking on what mixer/mic to get.

The zed24 is a great board with 100mm faders and sweepable mids for $699, if you have the $$ take a look at the zed420, it has dual sweepable mids and built in effects. Buy the way you will not be able to fit them in a rack, but they do make a zed14 for $399, however, it only has 8mic inputs.


----------



## Triple7

Heres a look threw the door -








And theres my desk and the pc -









Bought all this stuff with my small minimum wage paychecks from culvers


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triple7*


Bought all this stuff with my small minimum wage paychecks from culvers










How long did it take you? Cause I want your stuff...







haha But did you save up? I make minimum but I get an average of $140 every 2 weeks. haha Now I'm making around $230 but still.


----------



## Triple7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holyjunk*


How long did it take you?


I honestly cant even remember....It had to of been at least 7 months though. (Definitely didnt buy it all at once)


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Heres my desk.....











What's wrong with the monitor on the right? Stand porked or something?


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triple7*


Heres a look threw the door -








And theres my desk and the pc - 









Bought all this stuff with my small minimum wage paychecks from culvers










great job, nice looking setup, i know people that make $16-20 an hour and work 60hrs a week, and they don't have **** to show for.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


great job, nice looking setup, i know people that make $16-20 an hour and work 60hrs a week, and they don't have **** to show for.


And then there's people like me that accumulate stuff even without a job:









The rest of the pics of it are on page 306 if you wanna see them.


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triple7*


Heres a look threw the door -








And theres my desk and the pc - 









Bought all this stuff with my small minimum wage paychecks from culvers










Nice setup, you've used up all the space very well. Looks very cosy.


----------



## lhowatt

i need to create some sort of media center desk thingy


----------



## tonton

My room is getting painted so I had to move to the basement for a week or so. Here is a pic of my "temporary" room.


----------



## wigseryc

Bugger me, that telly is massive! What size is it?


----------



## tonton

52'' I sit like 3 feet away and play the only game I got cod4


----------



## default501x

lol love the *temporary* setup tonton

that is a gaint tv!


----------



## tonton

LoL man its a nice TV but since its plasma it makes so much heat whoa my room is always like 10 degrees hotter than the rest of the house.


----------



## stevebaz

Nice cdj800's there, what kinda music u play??


----------



## tonton

DnB, RAGGAJUNGLE, garage and of course reggae - dancehall.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
*DnB*, RAGGAJUNGLE, garage and of course reggae - dancehall.

Woot..















Listening to Evol Intent as I type this!

Nice setup.


----------



## tonton

yeahaa DnB FTW gotta love 160bpm


----------



## BlackandBlue

This is my family/media room







Don't mind the red carpet, its getting redone soon.


----------



## wigseryc

Bugger me, another massive one! (she cried!)

Have we upped the ante here? Is that more than a 52" screen?


----------



## BlackandBlue

Yeah, Its a Panny 58". I got a really good deal on it at work.


----------



## wigseryc

Never heard of Panny before, but 58" i can plainly understand. eesh!


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Never heard of Panny before, but 58" i can plainly understand. eesh!


He means Panasonic


----------



## wigseryc

It's even somewhat legible on the picture...


----------



## Triple7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevebaz*


Nice setup, you've used up all the space very well. Looks very cosy.


More like toasty....With both the 360 and computer running, the room heats up really fast.

Did i mention the dimensions are 8' x 12' in here lol.....


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triple7*


More like toasty....With both the 360 and computer running, the room heats up really fast.

Did i mention the dimensions are 8' x 12' in here lol.....


haha my student halls were like that, had a box of a room, with a 360 and a 32hd tv in, was like a sauna during the summer lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevebaz*


haha my student halls were like that, had a box of a room, with a 360 and a 32hd tv in, was like a sauna during the summer lol.


nice


----------



## hometoast

I just picked up some pieces of the Galant series from Ikea. I'll post pics once I've allen-wrenched it all up.


----------



## Nuxes




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuxes*












'

nice pc, lol xD


----------



## montypython

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackandBlue* 
Yeah, Its a Panny 58". I got a really good deal on it at work.

Where do you work?


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









great mouse pad


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









does that mouse have THREE BUTTONS?!?!!

holy crap what new technology is THIS?!


----------



## EnforcerFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









Dude you can definitely max out crysis on that thing.


----------



## MasterDan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 










I think this puts all computers on OCN to shame.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









That middle box could be an NES!







It looks a little like one. >_>


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
That middle box could be an NES!







It looks a little like one. >_>

I think it's some sort of tape deck.


----------



## BlackandBlue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *montypython* 
Where do you work?

I work part time at best buy just for the discount







I just happened to get an exceptional deal on this tv (it was returned during the delivery and they wanted to get rid of it since it was opened).


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









How dare you steal a picture of LegendaryU2K's rig


----------



## Nuxes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
That middle box could be an NES!







It looks a little like one. >_>

Actually, it's a 1x speed CD-ROM drive. That was the shiznit in 1991.

System specs:
16Mhz proc
4MB RAM (upgraded from 1MB)
160MB HDD
13" 256 color monitor
original Sound Blaster card
Windows 3.1

My dad bought this when he got home from Desert Storm, it replaced our 1984 IBM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnforcerFX* 
Dude you can definitely max out crysis on that thing.
















I can almost max out X-Wing (original version, not CD).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
does that mouse have THREE BUTTONS?!?!!

holy crap what new technology is THIS?!

17 years and I have yet to find any program that uses that middle button.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuxes* 









...most quoted picture ever?


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
How dare you steal a picture of LegendaryU2K's rig









ROFL. That's so true.


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Just got myself a brand new chair, couldn't resist posting









It's the most comfortable chair ever... and it's got crimson race-trim stitching and carbon fiber on the armrests. It's totally built for the racing enthusiast.

Here's the shot from the top:










Close up of the chair (red mesh and carbon fiber







)



















Dude my car seats are exactly like that!








Mazdaspeed 3 FTW!!!


----------



## ignite

My room!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


My room!











Woot for STP!

I'm so stoked to see them in concert. twice in two days, at that.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Woot for STP!

I'm so stoked to see them in concert. twice in two days, at that.









I saw them in 2001 (I think). Missed them this time around... Was an awesome concert though!


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *football76*


I've posted my setup before, but it has changed a bit. I built my own TV stand recently. Shots are taken with a really old Canon point and shoot, then manually overexposed so you can actually see the stuff. (It is all funded my your truly except the penguin, he's from the GF -she calls him paddles)
























































LOL at your speaker stands. Gotta do whatever works!


----------



## markt

Attachment 77568It isn't as pretty as most of yours but I took picture "as is".


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serialtoon* 
LOL at your speaker stands. Gotta do whatever works!









You had to quote every picture for that...









Markt, go ahead and send me 1 of them there rigs...


----------



## surfbumb

cod 4 action through 60" panny


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *surfbumb*


cod 4 action through 60" panny 



















dibs on monitor. pm me and ill give you shipping info. half and half on shipping?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
dibs on monitor. pm me and ill give you shipping info. half and half on shipping?

What? This isn't the For Sale section.

I'm confused...


----------



## tjb

My New Computer

























Specs
http://puter.fixxer.com/mycomputer


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


What? This isn't the For Sale section.

I'm confused...


lol i believe he was joking cause he wants the massive TV really bad


----------



## FlaKing

Lol, I remember on another thread like this some guy posted and had a huge bottle of lotion and a box of tissues on his desk.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


How dare you steal a picture of LegendaryU2K's rig










LOL, good one man









Anyways, here's mine.

Yes, that is a bag of Tostitos, a plate of salsa, and a nectarine.

Yes, I have a crappy case.


----------



## weezymagic

i was joking...


----------



## waylo88

Here is my setup. I just straightened everything out today. I tried to clean the inside of my case up. I'm still not really happy with it, but it's at least somewhat better than before.


----------



## go4life

@ walo88, not to bad







but if you want to hide your cables try to turn your harddrives the wrong way! that looks much better, and try to hide your other cables behind/under your dvd drive and so on







that helps a lot!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
@ walo88, not to bad







but if you want to hide your cables try to turn your harddrives the wrong way! that looks much better, and try to hide your other cables behind/under your dvd drive and so on







that helps a lot!









Yeah. I've got a little nest of cables back on the other side of my harddrives. I've also got a few zip-tied behind the DVD drive. I guess one of my main problems is that those cables that are visible, all have to be used and the routing solutions that I have are pretty meager.


----------



## go4life

good, at the cables that are most visible try to gather them and put zip-ties on them, that will look much better







I did a little modding to my case just to get it better







to many hours I have used on my pc


----------



## hometoast

Well here's my mess in progress

Just got a new Galant kit from Ikea. I've got to get rid of that elliptical machine and finally a shot of where all my stuff is.

I've got some cable management stuff (Signum from ikea) and some organizing yet to do.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeyourlame*


Here's where I spend all my free time





























He is installing Crysis!


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 









Family computer? Lot of accounts there.


----------



## BlackandBlue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*












Oh my God. I just repainted my kitchen and it was the same color. haha


----------



## TaiDinh

Colorful bed.










Closet.










Desk.










Rig and my beloved PSP.










Toys I play with. Domo is not a toy.










Lots of stuff.


----------



## dskina

Awww, snoopy <3


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Awww, snoopy <3


He has super powers.


----------



## go4life

nice







that table with all the things on is just like as I have it to


----------



## Retrospekt

Simple and effective.

I don't know why the Nerds are still on my desk. At least 5 of my keyboard keys are barely functioning due to me dropping them.









I just remember why the Nerds are here. Om nom nom


----------



## go4life

Retrospekt how is that hanns-g screen? never tried any of them


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Retrospekt how is that hanns-g screen? never tried any of them










Fantastic and completely underrated. I wouldn't buy a Samsung over it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
Fantastic and completely underrated. I wouldn't buy a Samsung over it.

wow that is big! so it is actually good







I didnt think that


----------



## fshizl

lol... let me know what you guys think of mine.


----------



## hout17

Pretty sweet nice screen







.


----------



## go4life

samsung is the best when it comes to design atleast


----------



## P?P?!

^ Nice setup ..upgrade that case maybe and you will have a 10/10 setup


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
^ Nice setup ..upgrade that case maybe and you will have a 10/10 setup

whats wrong with he`s case?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
lol... let me know what you guys think of mine.



















You went to the Detroit auto show?


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
^ Nice setup ..upgrade that case maybe and you will have a 10/10 setup

lol, i gotta update the whole computer, its okay though, as long as it plays counter strike, and 720p movies... this screen takes care of the rest... lol


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You went to the Detroit auto show?


LA auto show, the GTR is my favorite car lol.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
whats wrong with he`s case?

that's soo old school few years ago you saw a bunch of see through now like...none


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
that's soo old school few years ago you saw a bunch of see through now like...none

maybe







but its cooler with blue fans and uv







not all those colors


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
maybe







but its cooler with blue fans and uv







not all those colors









lol my fans are pushing 32 cfm... only reason i deal with the colors.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow that is big! so it is actually good







I didnt think that









must....resist....urge....to say...grrr....

THATS WHAT SHE SAID! Ok, I'm good now


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Wow...I wish I had computer rooms like you guys lol...All I have is some "17 CRT and my painted 900 rofl, i'll take some pics though


----------



## Retrospekt

Huge screen is huge.

/End 4chan


----------



## fshizl

lol before my screen i used an 18 inch... i saved up and got this 40 inch samsung lcd tv...

I cannot complain.


----------



## Retrospekt

That case is really fugly though. Maybe it's just me, but I've never liked lighted cases. It seems unpractical to me. Sooner or later...you're probably going to get annoyed sleeping with those ridiculously bright lights on.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
That case is really fugly though. Maybe it's just me, but I've never liked lighted cases. It seems unpractical to me. Sooner or later...you're probably going to get annoyed sleeping with those ridiculously bright lights on.

its my night light... lol...

a 500 watt, night light


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
That case is really fugly though. Maybe it's just me, but I've never liked lighted cases. It seems unpractical to me. Sooner or later...you're probably going to get annoyed sleeping with those ridiculously bright lights on.

Some of us turn off our computers at night


----------



## DuckieHo

My current setup area... I need to get a few benches and shelves for the rest of the room. I need to get my Klipsch and mount my speakers as well. This my PC room... all for me! I made sure it has a dedicated 15A outlet plus I can use a shared 15A line if needed. The floor has sound dampening underneath.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
lol... let me know what you guys think of mine.



















Is that a 40" 720p? If so, I might have the same one


----------



## go4life

nice setup duckie!


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
Is that a 40" 720p? If so, I might have the same one









Samsung LN-4071
contrast ratio 25,000:1
40" 1080p
and the cool 120hz


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
Samsung LN-4071
contrast ratio 25,000:1
40" 1080p
and the cool 120hz









me want


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Well here's my mess in progress

Just got a new Galant kit from Ikea. I've got to get rid of that elliptical machine and finally a shot of where all my stuff is.

I've got some cable management stuff (Signum from ikea) and some organizing yet to do.










Is that round end detachable?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Some of us turn off our computers at night









Blasphemy!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
Blasphemy!

I cant have mine on atleast... 6 fans makes hell of a lot noise! at least when sleep right besides the pc...


----------



## weezymagic

i never turn mine off. except when power goes out...i need a generator so i can waste more energy. lol

but i do always keep mine on. im a hard sleeper, idc bout noise that much


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
i never turn mine off. except when power goes out...i need a generator so i can waste more energy. lol

but i do always keep mine on. im a hard sleeper, idc bout noise that much

im with you... lol i got my pc on, with 7 fans... and i got the brookstone tower fan, and another fan in my room...

when im out, im out.. i dont hear anything. actually, i cant sleep unless i hear a fan anymore.


----------



## weezymagic

its hard for me to sleep without noise to. thats why i love storms at night, they help me sleep


----------



## Mootsfox

I use two 20" box fans and a 14" table fan without the stand.

My mom won't turn the AC on, and with my crap it's like 95-100 in my room.

I'm just too lazy to go to the basement and get the window AC unit. Though it is nice having fresh (if hot) air.


----------



## reberto

I can't sleep unless I have some kind of noise. When my rig was down for a month last summer, I couldn't sleep for crap because it was too quiet. Weird I know but, I've become so used to it over the years that it's no problem.


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
I can't sleep unless I have some kind of noise. When my rig was down for a month last summer, I couldn't sleep for crap because it was too quiet. Weird I know but, I've become so used to it over the years that it's no problem.

Im exactly the same. Your not alone lol.


----------



## Masterchief3k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 









All new. Im working on it.
I need speakers now.

SAME. ROUTER. Buffalo WHR G54S! DD-WRT firmware flashed! $35 at circuit city, had it for a year! flawless, even boosted the xmit to 85 mW


----------



## Shin2k35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
My current setup area... I need to get a few benches and shelves for the rest of the room. I need to get my Klipsch and mount my speakers as well. This my PC room... all for me! I made sure it has a dedicated 15A outlet plus I can use a shared 15A line if needed. The floor has sound dampening underneath.










Extra points for having breezy nuts.


----------



## 98uk




----------



## Shin2k35

I knew that was UK before looking at your postbit. Walkers for the win.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 









Where are all of the empty tea cups????

That is true Brit style


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeffries7* 
Where are all of the empty tea cups????

That is true Brit style









Lol, i have them in front of me. I moved them out of the way before taking the photo. I didn't think people wanted empty tea cups


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Lol, i have them in front of me. I moved them out of the way before taking the photo. I didn't think people wanted empty tea cups









lol.. a true englishman must have tea cups!


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol.. a true englishman must have tea cups!

And horrible buck teeth according to family guy, which i don't agree with, but hey, thats the fun of racial profiling.


----------



## Shin2k35

Good job English isn't a race of people.


----------



## 98uk

Ironic, as i have a slight overbite myself, but no, most people don't









You wanted tea cups, i will give you damn tea cups!


----------



## Unstableiser

Let the battle of Britain begin. I give you, MORE teacups








And to show off, my personal collection of tea


----------



## 98uk

Damn, you even have a tea kettle. I only have a cafetiere


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Damn, you even have a *tea kettle*. I only have a cafetiere










Teapot


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Teapot










Lol, yea, that's what i meant. Couldn't think of the right word.

Maybe i'll try and build up my collection a little, although it usually ends up with mouldy cups lying around for days :|


----------



## Unstableiser

Well, I just took them out the cupboard and put them there for the photo


----------



## .Style

I dont like tea...


----------



## Shin2k35

I moved onto fizzy pop. Less mould.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


I dont like tea...


Neither did I, but i felt being British, i had to. So, i started drinking it each day and i began to like it. Milk + one sugar.

Still doesn't beat a black coffee or espresso.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Let the battle of Britain begin. I give you, MORE teacups








And to show off, my personal collection of tea










Tetley is the best tea ever. So hard to get in the US...


----------



## duffsr

Nice Stuff Here!

This was my College Dorm Room, circa 2006:










17" Dell LCD HDTV
Logitech Momo FFB Wheel
Sony 450-watt speakers w/sub (hooked up to PC/TV/PS2)
PS2
Logitech wireless kb/mouse
Circa 2002 P4 Dell









It was easy enough to switch back to a usable desk for that pesky schoolwork.










Nothing terribly fancy, but balanced and provided the entertainment during my USC time.

Will hopefully get my new setup up and running soon!
Thanks,
Stu


----------



## By-Tor

Here's my setup.... Nothing great, but I like it..


----------



## Retrospekt

Is that an easy button?!?! ^^^


----------



## XaNe

Haha Yes it is


----------



## ecoyd1

What are those under your monitors?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoyd1* 
What are those under your monitors?

I've always wondered that as well. They used to come with really old monitors.


----------



## Mootsfox

It's a power strip with switches on the front side. No one uses them anymore


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
I've always wondered that as well. They used to come with really old monitors.

its just a fancy surge protector, lets you switch power to anything you have plugged in individually... my friend had one.


----------



## Retrospekt

Seriously? Whenever I see them, they sit under the monitor. Makes me think it's a KVM or something.


----------



## Retrospekt

A repost of mine just because it's so sexy. (And because it got stuck as the last post a couple pages back.)


----------



## Mootsfox

Lol at the phone.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Lol at the phone.


My mom refuses to have it in her room because there is no "Silent" option on it. So I have to listen to it ring at 8am.

Awesome.


----------



## Mootsfox

Unplug it?


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Unplug it?


It's one of those phones that has extenders, as in, this phone is the only 1 with a phone cable attached to it. The others connect to it wirelessly. If I unplug this one, then we have no working phone in the house.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Unplug it?


how about kicking it into the fireplace?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Is that round end detachable?



Sorta. The Galant desks are modular. I could somewhat easily remove it as the square end has a mount for the legs -- but I'd have to take the ENTIRE desk apart to get the legs disconnected. They screw in from the TOP of the frame so you have to unscrew _everything_. I still really like it.]


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


A repost of mine just because it's so sexy. (And because it got stuck as the last post a couple pages back.)











If I'm not mistaken... thats the Logitech X-530.... where did you put the subwoofer may I ask?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


If I'm not mistaken... thats the Logitech X-530.... where did you put the subwoofer may I ask?


I got the x-530, this have to be the under model I think, because the 530 is 5.1, that looks like 2.1, and the subwoofer is under the table I think


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


If I'm not mistaken... thats the Logitech X-530.... where did you put the subwoofer may I ask?


Yeah those are the 530's. The Sub is under the desk.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoyd1* 
What are those under your monitors?

They are boxed power strips... Each has 5 outlets where I plug everything into. And it raises my monitor up higher off the desk..


----------



## go4life

Retrospekt where is all your other speakers? I can only see two?:/


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Retrospekt where is all your other speakers? I can only see two?:/

I'm not using em. I don't have room. They're getting traded away, so they're in a box right now.


----------



## JacobC1983

new toys


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


I'm not using em. I don't have room. They're getting traded away, so they're in a box right now.


Allright


----------



## go4life

jacob! Love your setup







10/10


----------



## JacobC1983

thank you


----------



## go4life

give me your 30" dell! me want


----------



## JacobC1983

I would, but my two 20" on both sides of it would get lonely


----------



## go4life

give me them to, and I promise they will be treated good








hehe


----------



## tonton

me brand new toy


















AKAI MPC5000


----------



## go4life

nice toy


----------



## tonton

yep very nice


----------



## JacobC1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


give me them to, and I promise they will be treated good









hehe


lol, no


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
new toys


























NIIIIIICCCCCE 10/10


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobC1983*


new toys


Gemma...


----------



## JacobC1983

not everybody likes women


----------



## aleiro

have upgraded since my last photos and figured i would post them

edit: the computer is running but it was on action shot so the photos are a little grainy, didnt notice until i uploaded them


----------



## weezymagic

how do you like the monitor setup aleiro?


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
not everybody likes women

You don't?


----------



## NiK_0_0

i do.

Haha Jacob..the mac is sitting in the corner like it should be!
*initiate debate*


----------



## weezymagic

if picking fight with jacob...you lose


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
not everybody likes women


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
You don't?

Wait, what?


----------



## weezymagic

i love women


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleiro* 
have upgraded since my last photos and figured i would post them

edit: the computer is running but it was on action shot so the photos are a little grainy, didnt notice until i uploaded them

Diggin' the Westy's, but you are missing two of them :|


----------



## NiK_0_0

Not picking a fight, agreeing with his placement of Mac in the corner away from all the real equipment


----------



## weezymagic

oh. well then. i agree with you. lol


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
new toys


























2 questions, how did you get separate backgrounds for each monitor???? I can't seem to figure out how to do that!

Can you PM the name of the model lol?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Either create one massive wallpaper in say paint, that spans across all of your monitors or use Ultramon


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


2 questions, how did you get separate backgrounds for each monitor???? I can't seem to figure out how to do that!

Can you PM the name of the model lol?


It's Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobC1983*


not everybody likes women


And? not every body likes cars, sports or crysis and we don't say nothing XD


----------



## Brythe

Mine setup


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG*


And? not every body likes cars, sports or crysis and we don't say nothing XD


that's great, i believe that 99.99% of the guys on site love women. gotta be a geek statistic. end of battle


----------



## stevebaz

Hahaha COD4


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


It's Gemma Atkinson.


No wonder she looked familiar...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO*


Either create one massive wallpaper in say paint, that spans across all of your monitors or use Ultramon










Cool! I'll try out Ultramon







!


----------



## go4life

Gamma Atkinson is hooooot! me want!


----------



## Unstableiser

Hollyoaks babes FTW, didn't know they showed it outside the UK lol.


----------



## go4life

babes ftw indeed!


----------



## Danylu

My one post about the model name made the last 2 pages go sooooooo off-topic.

One last question, you sure thats Gemma Atkinson? She looks similar but not the same.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
My one post about the model name made the last 2 pages go sooooooo off-topic.

One last question, you sure thats Gemma Atkinson? She looks similar but not the same.

it is http://www.sexydesktop.co.uk/atkinson10.htm#T108


----------



## Brythe

yea sexydesktop is the best wallpaper site...and its british so its filled with british babes with big....uh..brains...


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
how do you like the monitor setup aleiro?

Its pretty amazing, kinda helps in getting things done...lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Diggin' the Westy's, but you are missing two of them :|

thats funny i am actually shopping for a new mobo to support one more graphics card HAHA


----------



## boonie2




----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Gemma...










+1


----------



## JacobC1983

I just read the last two pages and I apologize for making this thread off topic. I won't make fun of people who don't like my taste of women anymore, and not post pics of my setup with girls I would like to nail

to clear a couple things:
I am using Ultramon to use separate wallpapers
The girl is for sure Gemma Atkinson
The mac belongs in the garbage







haha.. oh crap please don't flame this too
--seriously I really like it.. but I am a pc guy at heart; the imac is the charger for my iphone
And yes I like women

I have two similar rigs running in these pics.. the girls pics shows one rig on all 3 monitors, but I usually have one rig on the right and one rig running the 3007wfp and the left monitor.

enjoy!


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
My one post about the model name made the last 2 pages go sooooooo off-topic.

One last question, you sure thats Gemma Atkinson? She looks similar but not the same.

I'm positive. I'd know here, anywhere.


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
I just read the last two pages and I apologize for making this thread off topic. I won't make fun of people who don't like my taste of women anymore, and not post pics of my setup with girls I would like to nail

to clear a couple things:
I am using Ultramon to use separate wallpapers
The girl is for sure Gemma Atkinson
The mac belongs in the garbage







haha.. oh crap please don't flame this too
--seriously I really like it.. but I am a pc guy at heart; the imac is the charger for my iphone
And yes I like women

I have two similar rigs running in these pics.. the girls pics shows one rig on all 3 monitors, but I usually have one rig on the right and one rig running the 3007wfp and the left monitor.

enjoy!

where did you get the wallpaper? that one is great


----------



## JacobC1983

http://my.opera.com/baby_2u/albums/s...icture=6764155

there ya go


----------



## yellowtoblerone

That's jaw dropping good setup


----------



## go4life

me like!


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## surfbumb

yeah angels!! im going this sunday against the bosox.


----------



## Sonic

Nice setup.

Angels fan eh, ditto though I'm more on the Yankees side







.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
First of all i just finished reading the entire 349 pg thread. (took 10 Days)


















Don't let your head get too big now. There are a lot of members that are very happy with their setups and have spent a lot of time getting it the way they want it.









Anyways, we have the same headset and chair. Although my chair is falling apart for some reason. I'm sure we spend nearly equal amounts of time in them (so damn comfy).

Nice setup though, you need that fridge


----------



## default501x

Quote:

First of all i just finished reading the entire 349 pg thread. (took 10 Days)

This station is awsome. im 17 and still live with my parents. Our house inside and out had always looked like till last year when i redid my room because i couldnot stand it any more. Seriously when Im home and not at school or football i live in my room i have everything i want except a refrigerator, microwave, and toilet. Im embarassed being seen in any other part of my house.
I have cable tv on a 32inch 720p aquos btw i bought all this stuff with my money. i put a lock on my door and i have perfect air quality control a 30 inch box fan for blowing out or in through the window and an air purifier which means no smoke smell *IF some person were to take a hit of ze reef.
Now to my glorious cpu and a half (cause i hate my dell). i have dual 20 inch dells hooked up dual for both (dell by 2 vga's and cm690 2 dvi's). Very clean my friends think i may be gay LOL.
I think if you guys were in my room you would be able to say with all the little details and the fact that i fit all this into a 10' by 10' room and im only a 17 year old it is equal or better than anybody else setup. I bet I'm the only 17 year old in hear with something that matches your guy's.
sorry if this sounds like bragging im not trying to but after reading i see it sounds like it.

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!

this is my room from door all the way around and some more of the actuall work station.
holy crap, are you me? this is so alike my recent life its almost creepy.

im 17 and live with my parents.
we recently redid my room cuz i couldnt stand it anymore.
when im not at football, or school, i spend a ton of time in my room.
i have dual 24" LCDs
SAME FREAKING CHAIR ***

BUT i live in seattle, and im not much of a baseball fan ANYMORE cuz the mariners are so bad its embarrassing. Seahawks FTW!

btw my room wins cuz of the humongus wall mural and sound system








(klipsch 5.1)

pics (sry for bad quality, i still dont have a digital camera lol taken with my NEW iphone 3G







):


----------



## Danylu

mate downscale your pics to 800x600, they'll look better and fit on everyones screen PERFECTLY!

Lol, looked at the tags for this thread and it says Gemma Atkinson lol!


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
mate downscale your pics to 800x600, they'll look better and fit on everyones screen PERFECTLY!

Lol, looked at the tags for this thread and it says Gemma Atkinson lol!

lol sry re upping.

i forgot how high the rez is on my monitor









alright fixed


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
lol sry re upping.

i forgot how high the rez is on my monitor









alright fixed









Thanks, and it doesn't stretch the thread screen.

The iPhone 3G doesn't take too shabby a picture. (Don't comment on this, I know it can do better)


----------



## Sonic

Much better, It's not so wide anymore.

Also heh if I had my room like some people, my parents would have killed me instantly







.


----------



## evilspongebob72




----------



## go4life

So many nice systems, so little time to watch...


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 









nice setup. How do you like that chair, I have the same one, and I find it a bit awkward -- but JUST bought it so I can't really trade up again.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
SAME FREAKING CHAIR ***

nope, different chair. arms are different.

http://www.overclock.net/4182719-post3352.html


----------



## Grim

OMG! - You guy's PCs are so cross! :|

*drewl*

I have none atm







- but when I get my PC back up ^_^

(man thats a cool monitor an51r







)


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
OMG! - You guy's PCs are so cross! :|

*drewl*

I have none atm







- but when I get my PC back up ^_^

(man thats a cool monitor an51r







)

O_O whurs you been D;


----------



## Xecuter2

This is going to look so bad haha, room looks so messy in pictures


----------



## Robilar

They say that a chaotic workspace is a sign of creativity.

What is lacking is a poster of a hottie on that wall...


----------



## go4life

that was some stuff you got there! wow


----------



## sconeboy92

Moved my stuff around a bit since last time, allot better this time, I have a chair


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
once you break it in it is really nice befor i used to put a mesager on it sry for spelling im dyslexic.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
sorry we beat u all the time

Edit your posts...Please don't double post...









Multi quote is your friend...


----------



## Sgt.Collins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sconeboy92* 
Moved my stuff around a bit since last time, allot better this time, I have a chair

























do you play pc games? if so, how do you live with your mouse like that???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Edit your posts...Please don't double post...









Multi quote is your friend...









yup


----------



## sconeboy92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
do you play pc games? if so, how do you live with your mouse like that???

yup

Only just noticed its abit far left, but ive never had any problems gaming with it like that. Might try moving it now..


----------



## EnforcerFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xecuter2*


This is going to look so bad haha, room looks so messy in pictures











































































Oh
My
God

I want that room no matter how messy it is.


----------



## catmmm

the rest of my room is far too messy to take pictures of


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnforcerFX*


Oh
My
God

I want that room no matter how messy it is.

















HOLY HELL...Did you REALLY need to quote EVERY picture for that...????


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
see the edges of my keyboard tray? the 2nd day i had this chair i riped the front of the left arm on it and now both arms are ripped up (not that badly) but it is cheap leather and i found that out quick. Luckily mine is not all torn to pieces.

I tend to put one heel up on the seat too when I sit, so that's probably part of the reason it's torn up.

I also have it just low enough for the armrests to slip under the desk. You can see where the leather stain has rubbed off.


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Mootsfox

I bought all my stuff and I'm 19. Almost everything was bought from 15-present.

You can see a picture of it in my profile.

Oh, and I'd suggest not buying that BBB fridge, it uses an ~40w peltier which takes about two-three hours to cool one can of pop. I'd look for a 0.9-1.7 Cubic foot actual fridge with a compressor, they cool much better.


----------



## loop0001

Xecuter2 lol that is soooo freakin messy man!!! 
lol awesome


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


Xecuter2 lol that is soooo freakin messy man!!! 
lol awesome


yea







I guess I am just so used to it, I can find everything and I don't think it really is that bad, but there are cables and stuff all over the place.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*











the rest of my room is far too messy to take pictures of










I LOVE that case haha, AND you use foobar


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*











the rest of my room is far too messy to take pictures of










nice set up.... see, im not the only one, TV and acrylic case, although, yours shines a little more.. probably the color fans are better lol... but still...

nice set up xecuter ... i like the cables!


----------



## EnforcerFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
HOLY HELL...Did you REALLY need to quote EVERY picture for that...????









Yeah my bad on that.







But I really would like to have all that stuff. I'll post my new setup when its all finished.


----------



## tonton




----------



## Phalanx1

Tonton the inside of your case is so messy! but the colors look sooo good!


----------



## tonton

yea I will add some red lights in the upper left corner


----------



## tonton

Card I am not using


----------



## Phalanx1

tonton can you send a link to those fans?


----------



## tonton

Sure I'll pm you


----------



## Badger.flynn

Some quality setups!!


----------



## default501x

tonton i WANT that MPC!!!








how much did you get it for?

i like the newer version of the armor more than mine. nice colors!


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
tonton i WANT that MPC!!!








how much did you get it for?

i like the newer version of the armor more than mine. nice colors!

I got it for 2.5 =) yea this armor is really spacey.


----------



## Badger.flynn

Work setup


----------



## default501x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
I got it for 2.5 =) yea this armor is really spacey.

what about the lil guy behind the 5000?


----------



## tonton

Thats a Korg PadKontrol (midi) Its really good if you make beats using your computer (reason, fruity loops, whatever..) I think it now goes for $200 went pretty cheap.


----------



## tonton

Weezymagic I have a question. How are you able to use all 4 GPUs with windows XP?


----------



## Retrospekt

I don't think this thread has ever been dead this long.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


yup your right new zealand.... i guess i have different priorities to you then... my choice what i want to spend with my money


Damn right.


----------



## Vith

this thread ruelz


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## tester101

Keepin it alive.


----------



## go4life

nice setup tester! but those speakers really kill your system:/


----------



## tester101

I never use them. I use that edimensional headset for all my music and gaming for the neighbors sake. But, i was looking to buy some logitech 2.1 speakers somewhere along the line.









Thanks though


----------



## go4life

I see







no problem!


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonton*


Weezymagic I have a question. How are you able to use all 4 GPUs with windows XP?


hmm???

im building the system on tuesday or wednesday...will they not work with xp 64 bit?


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezymagic* 
hmm???

im building the system on tuesday or wednesday...will they not work with xp 64 bit?

no they wont. to use all 4 gpus youd need vista


----------



## unknownSCL

mine!


----------



## go4life

nice unknownscl! nice speakers to!


----------



## loop0001

woot, my room


----------



## waylo88

Nice mouse surface man. That thing is pro. Best $10 I've spent on a mousepad.


----------



## loop0001

i grabbed it at that much from ebay, so far been real sweet


----------



## lenzo

Reconfigured comp station in profile pic


----------



## Ratface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK! I'm also open to suggestions i just put my n64 in next to my Wii it doesn't look great but I like it.

I like the desk being under the bed, first of all efficient use of space(my room's bigger and I have less space than you) and second I just feel more comfortable in a little cave kinda while on the computer. My desk is a tall ugly piece







with a shelf on top and sides all around the monitor and desk, not much space and I have to have my speakers in the drawers but it's nice and comfortable with all dark around the monitor(if I had my monitor with an open space behind like a lot of you guys do I'd go insane, it'd be completely distracting, also I like myself beign all closed up so my desk is in the middle of the room so my chair is in the corner with my back and side to the wall, with a dresser to the other side, all nice and immersed in my computer when I play games or whatever.
Redoing my room soon though, I'll get a new monitor and speakers and desk, I'll get a pic whenever I do.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
mine!









Looks like it would have been a decent pic if it was not taken at an 'MTV Angle'.


----------



## ClassicVN




----------



## AMOCO

Well here is updated pics of my computer room/office/game room,etc......,lol.More pics in gallery.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
woot, my room










Where'd you get those stands for your rear speakers?


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
Looks like it would have been a decent pic if it was not taken at an 'MTV Angle'.


Wouldn't that be a myspace angle?


----------



## Retrospekt

I call that the "My left hand has parkinsons" angle.


----------



## Connor3400

Quote:










i always have chapstick on my desk too! haha


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ClassicVN* 





[URL=http://imageshack.us]http://imageshack.us[/URL]
All that nice stuff and all I noticed was that your cable tie wasn't clipped..lol


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Where'd you get those stands for your rear speakers?

I second that.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
I call that the "My left hand has parkinsons" angle.

Ditto


----------



## go4life

ooh me like your system classic!


----------



## odie




----------



## Unl33t

Here's the most recent one i could dig up.

lol yes... its clean


----------



## johnim

My Main Machines








Gaming Machine


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
Wouldn't that be a myspace angle?

No. MTV trademarked this angle during the first season of The Real World (1992).


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimpie*


No. MTV trademarked this angle during the first season of The Real World (1992).


LOL! I actually liked the angle good work


----------



## l3ebs

Heres a little update of the room. Updated on first page also.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnim* 
My Main Machines








Gaming Machine


























y have you got 2 pc's and one monitor?


----------



## johnim

one machine for games and one for internet and other stuff imy monitor has two inputs a vga and dvi and i switch when i want the other


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Heres a little update of the room. Updated on first page also.











Where'd you get that desk?


----------



## Phalanx1

WOW! Nice setup l3ebs







Any chance we can get some pics of the inside of your pc or close up, and nice airplane collection


----------



## boonie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
y have you got 2 pc's and one monitor?


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Updated my room. Scored a 22" off my friend for $60. The white 15" is hooked up to the computer above my printer. Best thing about my room is that I have another spot for when my friends come over and they bring their setup.


----------



## boonie2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


Updated my room. Scored a 22" off my friend for $60. The white 15" is hooked up to the computer above my printer. Best thing about my room is that I have another spot for when my friends come over and they bring their setup.


































































NICE


----------



## smb_

l3ebs, that doorway/window thingy behind your desk ...what is it?!?


----------



## johnim

media centre and others


----------



## l3ebs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smb_* 
l3ebs, that doorway/window thingy behind your desk ...what is it?!?

lol its just a little cubby hole that looks out onto the stairs. not too sure why its there but its cool


----------



## go4life

nice setup johnim!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


Updated my room. Scored a 22" off my friend for $60. The white 15" is hooked up to the computer above my printer. Best thing about my room is that I have another spot for when my friends come over and they bring their setup.











Where'd you get that picture with the Chinese characters on it?

I must have.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnim* 
media centre and others









I presume your wife decorated your equipment?


----------



## Hemi

New house, only 1 week old but of course had the main HT room setup, have a nice quad core media centre in there with a slick Silverstone case, have to tweak the digital audio out on that though as it's lacking compared to the regular bluray audio output, somethings just lacking. The other is my office that is a bit messy, nice 9 foot by 5 foot desk I had my facilities guys get me so it's rock solid office equipment, the room also has a 32" crt...yes it's a crt lol with hdtv/dvd for *****s and giggles. I won't post my bedroom 5.1 and 42" sammy/marantz setup as that's just for my own eyes








Feel free to comment








Biggest pain in the arse is the mouse range is crap. I have an Logitech MX Air on order now, sshh don't tell wifey.


----------



## Connor3400

What background in that sledgehammer?


----------



## steverngallo

hah. just felt like messing around


----------



## eureka

I don't get it.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Not as big and glamourous as the other rooms but it's nice for me


----------



## SmasherBasher

^May God have mercy on your eyes. I remember trying to use a tube TV with a pooter.
Was fine for movies but after the movie was over and I had to navigate thru Windows, it was terrible


----------



## Hemi

Added and official Vista backround pic to the HT setup so you can see it's a media setup as well








I seem to have lost my 2GB of dreamscene stuff unfortunately on that PC, think I formatted and lost it before I moved.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Got me a new desk!


----------



## Sonic




----------



## johnim

@ eureka

yea im luky to have her stuff on it as she dusts it every day saves me a job


----------



## Darkshowdo

Heres, Mine










Hopefully wanting to get a new desk soon but yeah lol


----------



## go4life

hey whats that guy on top of your pc?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*


Heres, Mine

Hopefully wanting to get a new desk soon but yeah lol


Ai Otsuka! I love her songs.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Ai Otsuka! I love her songs.


otsuka? is that the girl on the background?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


otsuka? is that the girl on the background?


Yes.


----------



## go4life

never heard of


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


never heard of




















http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6960046641322624169&q=Ai+otsuka&ei=hOeNSJj5H4eIrgK KnOGQAQ"]Ai Otsuka - Shabondama


----------



## go4life

She was cute







<3 but I must admit that it was really not my style in music









edit: is cute


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


She was cute







<3 but I must admit that it was really not my style in music










WAS?! :swearing:

T_________T


----------



## Darkshowdo

Yep sure is Ai otsuka,
The guy on top is the Main character from Alone in the dark
got it from the press kit

hes holding a gun a Molotov kocktail


----------



## Dracc

Flash was used, so please ignore the glare on the screen.








All gone in this shot. Enjoy!


----------



## losttsol

Somebody likes Crysis I think.


----------



## Dracc

Actually, I've been playing B&W2 for the last day or so, but I figured Crysis would look better for pics


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hemi*


New house, only 1 week old but of course had the main HT room setup, have a nice quad core media centre in there with a slick Silverstone case, have to tweak the digital audio out on that though as it's lacking compared to the regular bluray audio output, somethings just lacking. The other is my office that is a bit messy, nice 9 foot by 5 foot desk I had my facilities guys get me so it's rock solid office equipment, the room also has a 32" crt...yes it's a crt lol with hdtv/dvd for *****s and giggles. I won't post my bedroom 5.1 and 42" sammy/marantz setup as that's just for my own eyes








Feel free to comment








Biggest pain in the arse is the mouse range is crap. I have an Logitech MX Air on order now, sshh don't tell wifey.


Nice HT set-up!!!









Post your other set-up please!!!


----------



## LaoFX

Heres my set-up for you guys







enjoy.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hailscott*


Here is mine.










haha your







cat!


----------



## braininajarinmyhead

what resolution are you recieving on the samsung? i am trying to find a cheap video card that will allow max res from monitor.


----------



## isstern35

my rig and what i have it connected too. Sorry couldnt find my camera so had to use 2mp cellphone cam. i just made this pc like 3 months ago. the bose sub is under the table. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sammich

Figured I would get around to posting my setup. Thankfully it is only temporary. I have been promised a real desk and a real desk chair from the Mrs. Right now I am using the computer on the coffee table with the fold up camping chair


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice fold up camping chair, haven't seen that done before


----------



## savagebunny

My friend roles a Coleman Green camping chair for his comp, Its pretty "ghetto" in a way lol


----------



## BittenReaper

I suppose I could throw an update up for myself, I'm itching for a wallmount for my 24" now








Pardon the clutter and smudges etc, I just finished rearranging my room a little while ago and haven't had a chance to clean everything up yet.


----------



## tonton

is that you or is that a girl you are stalking?


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
is that you or is that a girl you are stalking?

Haha, funny








That's my FiancÃ©e.


----------



## MrSpock2002

So much eye liner.. She looks like a demon rofl


----------



## BittenReaper

Haha well the pictures being a tad too dark doesn't help that I suppose








She looks much less demon-like in real life, I promise


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Haha well the pictures being a tad too dark doesn't help that I suppose








She looks much less demon-like in real life, I promise









hope yalll a good marrige


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
hope yalll a good marrige









Thanky Zac, tis' much appreciated


----------



## tonton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Thanky Zac, tis' much appreciated










Hope you make tons of little bittenreapers


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*












What is this?


----------



## i n f a m o u s

That's a lot of TP you've got there.
















What do you use all the TP for? "Spills?"


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


What is this?












First result of Google Images searching "Hacker Manifesto".


----------



## DjQurt

that manifesto is sweet


----------



## Kama




----------



## KmK




----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kama*




























....someone actually bought one...wow.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KmK*












Why do people do this, the whole idea of a 5.1 speaker system is that you have 3 at the front (left center right) and then two at the back (left and right) so that you get a surround sound, having them all in front really does nothing, you may as well have a 2.1 system


----------



## mustkill

exactly


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Just recently added a security camera to the front of my house for various reasons. The monitor to the right is set up for security recording / monitoring.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
Hope you make tons of little bittenreapers









Haha, in due time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DjQurt* 
that manifesto is sweet

Aye, it's quite inspiring. I found the deviation that LegendaryC showed you guys a few months ago and did some quick photoshopping to get it to fit a full 8.5" x 11", and I personally I think it adds a bit of life to it as well








It was pure chance that it's framed right over the center of my monitor though, it's been hanging on that wall for months before I was even thinking of moving my desk over here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Why do people do this, the whole idea of a 5.1 speaker system is that you have 3 at the front (left center right) and then two at the back (left and right) so that you get a surround sound, having them all in front really does nothing, you may as well have a 2.1 system

In my case I don't have a place to put my extra rear speakers behind me. So instead, I slide the faders on my sound card up to the front, and in turn I get double the power/volume.
It works out quite well, imho


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Why do people do this, the whole idea of a 5.1 speaker system is that you have 3 at the front (left center right) and then two at the back (left and right) so that you get a surround sound, having them all in front really does nothing, you may as well have a 2.1 system









i keep seeing people doing this in this thread. here is a link for people that don't know what 5.1 means(scroll down)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5.1


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Why do people do this, the whole idea of a 5.1 speaker system is that you have 3 at the front (left center right) and then two at the back (left and right) so that you get a surround sound, having them all in front really does nothing, you may as well have a 2.1 system


Many of us don't have any room behind us to put them in the proper formation. And I know when I had my 5.1's, all I used em for was mp3's, so I just output to all and let em blast.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retrospekt* 
Many of us don't have any room behind us to put them in the proper formation. And I know when I had my 5.1's, all I used em for was mp3's, so I just output to all and let em blast.

Plus even if you have the room, the cables may not be long enough.


----------



## spice003

so whats the point of buying a 5.1 system, when you can get a good 2.1 system for less that sounds better then the logitech sys.


----------



## KmK

lol at everyone getting worked up about the speakers... my camera is ass so I put them together to take a pic. terrible camera + bad photographer = failed pics

both rear speakers are always 6-8 ft away


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kama* 


























How do you like the system? I'm thinking of getting my wife one. Dont get me wrong, i'd love to build her one, but I think in her situation, having a warranty would be best


----------



## spice003

it looks like it would tip over really easy.


----------



## lhowatt

yeah move it over to the right a bit







I love the blackbird cases i wish i could use one in my build. I read it maximum PC they will sell them for $1000 each and only sell $25 I think the ones they sell are chrome


----------



## =>WiLL<=

Clean & Simple:


----------



## tonton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=>WiLL<=*


Clean & Simple:











Nice picture.


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice setup Will, I am liking the monitor, what is your desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Robilar

Here is mine (only room that is mine in my house. the wife and kid dominate every other space







)

Note the ginormous amp under my desk. My new Z5300e set (rears and mounted on wall behind chair)


----------



## Phalanx1

ah, Robilar I am liking your monitor aswell, samsung ftw


----------



## Robilar

I bought my 12 year old the 226BW as well. she loves it.

Now I'm shopping for a good 24" gaming monitor. I may go with the BenQ as it seems to be tops right now.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I bought my 12 year old the 226BW as well. she loves it.

Now I'm shopping for a good 24" gaming monitor. I may go with the BenQ as it seems to be tops right now.

I would rather go with a Samsung or a Dell Ultrasharp


----------



## =>WiLL<=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Nice setup Will, I am liking the monitor, what is your desktop wallpaper?

Here ya go


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=>WiLL<=* 
Here ya go



Thanks +rep, where did you find such an awesome wallpaper from?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Thanks +rep, where did you find such an awesome wallpaper from?

Yeah that is cool! Just wished it was higher res


----------



## =>WiLL<=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Thanks +rep, where did you find such an awesome wallpaper from?

*DeviantArt*


----------



## Phalanx1

Thanks Will!


----------



## bretto22

Don't go benq, there good for the price but just are too cheap
Just picked up a new 22" samsung with 2ms response time and 8000:1 dynamic contrast
Absolutely chops, no lag and would recomend too anyone
here in aus it cost me 300$ upfront 
but you could probally get cheaper online
kind regards


----------



## wigseryc

Curtains Open;










Curtains Closed;










Just shifted my case up onto my desk, so at nights when i game most, i can drape the curtain over it, so the intake fan is drawing cold air straight from the window. Smart idea i thought.

Also, ignore all the cables under the desk, i intend to do something with them soon, trust.


----------



## Nostrano

Aww!

A Kitty!


----------



## .Style

nice chair..may i ask where you purchased it?


----------



## wigseryc

You may.

It came from "Viking Direct" iirc, the big office suppliers.. Â£40 down from Â£100. Bum padding is a bit flat now, but it still works a treat.


----------



## Bigevil89

man everyone has wicked setups. heres mine, not the best but serves me well.

My PC area









TV, video gaming area.


----------



## sky

heres my game room


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Curtains Open;










Just shifted my case up onto my desk, so at nights when i game most, i can drape the curtain over it, so the intake fan is drawing cold air straight from the window. Smart idea i thought.

Also, ignore all the cables under the desk, i intend to do something with them soon, trust.

can you do a close up of your audio system?


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


can you do a close up of your audio system?


Of course i can, seeing as you asked so nicely..

It's a Technics seperates system.. Quite old now, but still plays well, and sounds great. Headphones on top are the tried and tested Sennheiser HD555's, and i have a pair of Gradi SR60's as "back-up" for emergencies..



















Asian Cat Approves


----------



## spice003

very nice. it sucks Technics stopped making these.


----------



## Demented

Well this is my setup....

Sorry for the crappy pics...I used my Moto Q...


----------



## commandercup

excited for the new super hero mmo?

on topic: nice background!


----------



## killin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sky* 
heres my game room




























were did you find that cornor desk ive been wanting one for my room


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killin*


were did you find that cornor desk ive been wanting one for my room


Google is a wonderful thing....

clicky 

50+ pages


----------



## LaoFX

Heres an update after I cleaned up


----------



## wigseryc

Turn that light on!


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *commandercup*


excited for the new super hero mmo?

on topic: nice background!


Actually...City of Heroes has been out for over three years, and City of Villains for a little over two...

And thanks about the background...I made it myself...lol...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Actually...City of Heroes has been out for over three years, and City of Villains for a little over two...

And thanks about the background...I made it myself...lol...










I have the same desk as you, but my color is lighter. Great desk. Soooo much room.


----------



## sky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killin*


were did you find that cornor desk ive been wanting one for my room


office max


----------



## killin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sky*


office max


what is the brand of the desk? *if you know*


----------



## ericeod

Got to love the college life:


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hemi*


New house, only 1 week old but of course had the main HT room setup, have a nice quad core media centre in there with a slick Silverstone case, have to tweak the digital audio out on that though as it's lacking compared to the regular bluray audio output, somethings just lacking. The other is my office that is a bit messy, nice 9 foot by 5 foot desk I had my facilities guys get me so it's rock solid office equipment, the room also has a 32" crt...yes it's a crt lol with hdtv/dvd for *****s and giggles. I won't post my bedroom 5.1 and 42" sammy/marantz setup as that's just for my own eyes








Feel free to comment








Biggest pain in the arse is the mouse range is crap. I have an Logitech MX Air on order now, sshh don't tell wifey.


i have those same harmon/kardon speakers, i got them with my dell in 2000!


----------



## Mootsfox

Still after like two months, working on it.



















Got my posters up though


----------



## dskina

woof


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


woof


meow


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
meow

O- O - OVERDRIVE


----------



## yellowtoblerone

thats a friggin big dorm room if that's college life


----------



## shibbiness

Haha Moots, i can see my post on your monitor!


----------



## Marin

Pics taken with Canon Rebel XSi


































Pic taken with Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX07

Here are my cameras.


----------



## jul3z

I like your desk setup marin


----------



## ace8uk

Those are nice cameras Marin







Cool setup too. I have the Nikon D70 and I often use my dads D300, he barely ever uses it


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


Those are nice cameras Marin







Cool setup too. I have the Nikon D70 and I often use my dads D300, he barely ever uses it










God damn those are expensive ass cameras...


----------



## wigseryc

Can you guess what i just bought?

Also, tidied the cables under my desk up a bit, looks better now i reckon.


----------



## spice003

xbox?


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Can you guess what i just bought?

Also, tidied the cables under my desk up a bit, looks better now i reckon. [/COLOR]


THE HANNS G! How is it? Looks amazing


----------



## wigseryc

I love it to pieces.

And the rudebox is borrowed, i'll be buying my own soon. The monitor is new.


----------



## ace8uk

I think you should get a PS3 instead







I mean, what?


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Curtains Open;











we are both right


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


we are both right


And duct tape!


----------



## wigseryc

Everybody wins!

i [heart] duct-tape


----------



## rRav3n

marin, can you but those headphone clips, or do they come with the headphones. cause i could really use something to take mine off me desk, i have a lot of space but i want more


----------



## slyoteboy

Why do some of you guys run caseless , constantly tweaking? or saving up money for a case?


----------



## isstern35

Loving the oldschool sterio you got there are those Techinics ?


----------



## wigseryc

My stereo? Id so, yeah, Technics. Wonderful old thing.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rRav3n* 
marin, can you but those headphone clips, or do they come with the headphones. cause i could really use something to take mine off me desk, i have a lot of space but i want more









http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite...transid=510615

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slyoteboy* 
Why do some of you guys run caseless , constantly tweaking? or saving up money for a case?

I like running caseless more, I find my parts are cooler and my room is also cooler because of it. Whenever I use a case my room and parts get hotter (and I have tried multiple cases).

Also switching parts is way easier and when something goes wrong I just have to reach over to fix it. If a part runs hot I just have to place a fan over/next to it as there is nothing restricting (like a case) from doing that.

I ran my computer caseless on a laptop stand for awhile and it worked great and when I had enough money I bought a torture rack, which actually costs more than most cases ( http://www.dangerden.com/store/produ...&cat=94&page=1 )


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite...transid=510615

I like running caseless more, I find my parts are cooler and my room is also cooler because of it. Whenever I use a case my room and parts get hotter (and I have tried multiple cases).

Also switching parts is way easier and when something goes wrong I just have to reach over to fix it. If a part runs hot I just have to place a fan over/next to it as there is nothing restricting (like a case) from doing that.

I ran my computer caseless on a laptop stand for awhile and it worked great and when I had enough money I bought a torture rack, which actually costs more than most cases ( http://www.dangerden.com/store/produ...&cat=94&page=1 )

$149 pretty cheap


----------



## odinmm

Thought I show mine while every one is at it.


----------



## spice003

my current setup, i'm moving soon!


----------



## Unstableiser

Just another PC.

But OMG cool lamp!


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice Harmon-Kardon receiver there.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slyoteboy* 
Why do some of you guys run caseless , constantly tweaking? or saving up money for a case?

Always buying/selling, and water is 100% easier in the open


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Nice Harmon-Kardon receiver there.

thanx, its actually pretty old, its getting replaced with
 this
this fall, with some new speakers.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


thanx, its actually pretty old, its getting replaced with this this fall, with some new speakers.


Very nice









I use an Onkyo A-RV401 currently, which is about 15 years old now I think.

Good look with your non-logitech system


----------



## pig69

Little on the messy side atm.


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pig69* 
Little on the messy side atm.

How do you see your screen? lol, that would annoy me


----------



## Unstableiser

ahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Retrospekt

He probably just moved the case for the picture to show the side panel. My guess is it normally sits against the wall.


----------



## Marin

My room a few months ago:










My room now:


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


My room a few months ago:
My room now:


Marin? You block the ads on OCN? How could you?


----------



## Marin

And night pics.


----------



## pig69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevebaz* 
How do you see your screen? lol, that would annoy me

I only spun it around for the pic, window faces wall during dark time, room glows blue when facing wall.


----------



## Crotius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


Marin? You block the ads on OCN? How could you?










I've got to say, his ad blocking wasn't the first thing I noticed in those pics.....


That IS for tobacco use only, right, buddy?

(or are you in a country that allows such things?)


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crotius*


I've got to say, his ad blocking wasn't the first thing I noticed in those pics.....


That IS for tobacco use only, right, buddy?

(or are you in a country that allows such things?)


lol... 
Hookah


----------



## Sgtbash

He needs that just to try and get through all the noob posts on ocn.


----------



## Butterbum

Interesting how in the first picture, the tube is on there, and the second, its gone. Shows that the hookah must get lots of use eh?


----------



## krazieaznboi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=>WiLL<=* 
Clean & Simple:




























hey, can i ask where you bought your desk?


----------



## mr tompo




----------



## Butterbum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
And then there's people like me that accumulate stuff even without a job:









The rest of the pics of it are on page 306 if you wanna see them.

Accumulate what? A crappy camera?


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazieaznboi*


hey, can i ask where you bought your desk?


It's the larger model IKEA Jerker (discontinued) without the top shelving. Check your local craigslist.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Crap pictures i know but hey it works


----------



## Bulldog22

update


----------



## corky dorkelson

Here is my room. It is used for gaming and audio production.


----------



## dskina

^ Kitty doing a little mixing?


----------



## Mootsfox

Not my cats, but they seem to like to make musics.


----------



## MomijiTMO

My god they are incredibly cute!


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
My god they are incredibly cute!

If they'd only stay that small and cute.

They don't, that's why I don't have any. LOL


----------



## commandercup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimpie*


If they'd only stay that small and cute.

They don't, that's why I don't have any. LOL


that is so true...

get a small dog! they aren't as easy going as a cat... but they are still cute


----------



## Mootsfox

I hate kittens, especially those two :|


----------



## eureka

Meh.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Here is my room. It is used for gaming and audio production.




















Are you running protools HD on your rig?


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 


















Meh.

Gameboy!!!!!!!!!!!! Those were the days!


----------



## Sammich

Well I finally got some updates...

Teh old...









and










and finally the new hottness....Hers










and mine...










complete with an update modded keyboard:


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*












Nice monitor









Iron that American Flag!







(I am assuming it's American but it could be Liberian)


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


Nice monitor









Iron that American Flag!







(I am assuming it's American but it could be Liberian)


It's a suveniour, my mom got it in America, I'm British.


----------



## tonton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


It's a suveniour, my mom got it in America, I'm British.










Why dont you have a british flag instead


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


It's a suveniour, my mom got it in America, I'm British.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonton*


Why dont you have a british flag instead










No, he's got the right one.


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
No, he's got the right one.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
No, he's got the right one.









Liiiiiieeesssss


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

This one is fairly old (note the rig is different in the next pic)


----------



## tonton

Damn!!! nice A/C!


----------



## KrenKO

*Basement computer room pix.. =P*










*My rig*










*Project case " Lian Li "*










*360 and movies!! wuwu haha*










*Another desk I got in my basement computer room.*










N Joy


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*












From that, to this;



















Can you spot the differences?

.........

Yeah, this is it;










Oh, and the shelf.

Think it's gonna stay like this for a while now, so no more pics in this thread from me for a while


----------



## Chimpie

KrenKO, what's this?


----------



## wigseryc

Terrorists Win.


----------



## ElementQKA

omg.


----------



## KrenKO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
KrenKO, what's this?


Its Ben Ladin aka Bin Laden rofl I shot up with a Semi Auto Tommy Gun hahaha..

They made me shoot up upside down


----------



## ace8uk

He changed his name to Ben? Sly shrew. No wonder nobody can find him!


----------



## mrkryz

Yep...... finally ........ After 33 years on earth & 2 kids. I too reclaim my den and personal space ! CM Stacker 830 (Sig Rig) on left under desk and custom all black painted Antec 900 on right under desk.

Sitting at the desk:










At desk Zoomed out a hair:









Laptop to the right & rear:









Exit to the left & *my bathroom to the right ( where the seat is only down if Im on it and no makeup or pink towels of any sort live)*










Also the *Antec 900* In all black ... painted it just before we moved to have it done and ready to be in plain sight w/o looking fugly

*(Old house kitchen in bkgrnd):*


----------



## Neeyucka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*




















Meh.


ghost busters !


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


Yep...... finally ........ After 33 years on earth & 2 kids. I too reclaim my den and personal space ! CM Stacker 830 (Sig Rig) on left under desk and custom all black painted Antec 900 on right under desk.

Sitting at the desk:










At desk Zoomed out a hair:










Could I have a link for that desk please?


----------



## spice003

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Holyjunk*   Could I have a link for that desk please?







  
i would also like the link, thanx

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *wigseryc*   Terrorists Win.


----------



## Coldnapalm

this is my room
i keep my rig outside of my room because it heats the room up to much and i prefer 100% silence


----------



## ElementQKA

You should clean ur walls


----------



## smb_

agreed ^^


----------



## freebeer

Here's my fail desk.









And to the guy who thought that was alot of BAWLS energy drinks, check this out. It was at Quakecon 08. (which was awesome btw).


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Could I have a link for that desk please?









Ikea Galant in black/brown
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S19806946


----------



## Norman Bum

The Laptop is a Dell Inspiron 5100 that I use for school, and the comp on the right is my old AMD Gateway that I am using for external storage, I'm trying to build a server out of it.


----------



## Coldnapalm

nah my walls are just half painted... =\\ but i dont think ive cleaned them anyways... besides ive already got a good gf so i dont need to impress anyone


----------



## Phalanx1

I like those old dell laptops, know a friend that still uses his and it performs amazing


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 









Can you give me the legend of that map?? What colors are for what?

Thanks in advance and +rep for a great map.


----------



## wigseryc

White = Sea. Colours = Land.


----------



## mrkryz

Desk (Just top & Legs) Mine is the black-brown model , Dont know where the black is as the top is choclate mohagony color and legs are grey.. Looks much better in person.

IKEA LINK #1

I also have the extra leaf on the far end, You need the leaf+support frame also ..

IKEA LINK #2

Approx ~$350USD for a nice deskId say.


----------



## Norman Bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonton* 
Can you give me the legend of that map?? What colors are for what?

Thanks in advance and +rep for a great map.

It's a pretty old map printed in 1986. So its a little dated. For instance, Russia is labeled as the U.S.S.R and underneath it says 'Russian Soviet Federated Socialist Republic'.

There is no legend for the colors on the map unfortunately. I'm going to look up the company that printed the map maybe they have something in regards to it, you never know.

Thanks for the +rep


----------



## pickledangie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldnapalm*


this is my room
i keep my rig outside of my room because it heats the room up to much and i prefer 100% silence



































good idea for that psu! i really like your room its simple and manly like







lol @ the OJ and Knife.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, you're his girlfriend


----------



## reberto

Dying thread is dying.


----------



## 98uk

Must. Not. DIE!!!!

Anyway, Roberto, your chair looks damn uncomfortable. How do you sit on that


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Must. Not. DIE!!!!

Anyway, Roberto, your chair looks damn uncomfortable. How do you sit on that









*snip*


A well "padded" bottom and a pillow for my back. On tuesday I have plans to go to office max and buy myself a new chair


----------



## Benny99

Mine updated from last one









Edit adding pics now !


----------



## UkuleleGod

During the Day









At Night


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Must. Not. DIE!!!!

Anyway, Roberto, your chair looks damn uncomfortable. How do you sit on that



















xD you have the same monitor as me lol.. i need to upload a pic of my setup soon, my room is messy though lol


----------



## stevebaz

My latest Setup


----------



## khoiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


Here's my fail desk.









And to the guy who thought that was alot of BAWLS energy drinks, check this out. It was at Quakecon 08. (which was awesome btw).










It was more awesome when grenades took it down and that girl was ejected for nerdraging


----------



## Deism

My room is pretty messy atm since i'm working on my new case, so i'll give you pics of the 1/2 that isn't cluttered with zip ties, quick disconnects. shrink wrap and all that sort of stuff.

My computer desk (3 speakers in front, 2 behind me, sub on the right.)










My drafting table, got a wireless keyboard+mouse tucked away when i'm not using them, turned the light on under the glass, I use it for stenciling and some hand drafting. Or schoolwork.










Another pic of my desk.










The computer i'm workin on, last 2 things should be in the mail today, it's my sig rig.










And my work area on the other side of the room, cluttered cause i'm workin on 2 cases, and haven't bothered to clean much until they're done.










I give Khoiwin a 9/10.. nice dual monitors.


----------



## [WWL] Twister60

This was from back in 2005


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[WWL] Twister60* 
This was from back in 2005










Nice pic! What kind of camera did you take it with?


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


l3ebs, where do you live bro? must be one hella rich kid!


Wait til i post my room


----------



## ElementQKA

lie


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Sidekick 3 camera isn't all that good...but you get the picture, blue backlighting and purple floor









(yes I know it looks pink)

Off-topic: I'm going to be saving at least 300-400 bucks from september to december 23rd which is my b-day, what do you think I should spring for, monitor/ sound wise (or any other good ideas)


----------



## Deism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Off-topic: I'm going to be saving at least 300-400 bucks from september to december 23rd which is my b-day, what do you think I should spring for, monitor/ sound wise (or any other good ideas)

You can get a good 22" monitor such as a Samsung Syncmaster for 200-250 and a modest Logitech system for 75-150.

Leave you some spare cash most likely.

Most things like HDTV's and LCD monitors go on sale during the christmas time right after Thanksgiving, keep an eye out.


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freebeer* 
Here's my fail desk.
And to the guy who thought that was alot of BAWLS energy drinks, check this out. It was at Quakecon 08. (which was awesome btw).

My friend was the one who won the $2000 (overpriced) computer at the AMD stage at quakecon. They did some sort of price is right thing? It was his first time going, I'll probably go with him next year, it sounded awesome.


----------



## khoiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaBo0sE* 
My friend was the one who won the $2000 (overpriced) computer at the AMD stage at quakecon. They did some sort of price is right thing? It was his first time going, I'll probably go with him next year, it sounded awesome.

Bring many friends, it actually sucked ass this year compared to priors, but its just me ... grumble grumble ... lost in the QL tournament grumble ...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 









Off-topic: I'm going to be saving at least 300-400 bucks from september to december 23rd which is my b-day, what do you think I should spring for, monitor/ sound wise (or any other good ideas)

Get a monitor like I got! Its so lovely<3
3000:1 contrast and 2ms response!


----------



## ivanov3333

here is my pc


----------



## go4life

I like it Ivanov! same monitor as me


----------



## ivanov3333

yes, thanks
very good monitor


----------



## Deism

Same monitor I have too I believe lol..


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

20"-er here. Its a great monitor.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Get a monitor like I got! Its so lovely<3
3000:1 contrast and 2ms response!









Ja!


----------



## EnforcerFX

My main rig:








Desk:








Next Project:


----------



## sccrfreak342

Wait, Enforcer, did you mod your case to get the motherboard tray on the left side and put a window on the right? or did it come like that?


----------



## tjb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
Wait, Enforcer, did you mod your case to get the motherboard tray on the left side and put a window on the right? or did it come like that?









They come like that.


----------



## EnforcerFX

Yeah they come like that. Most lian-li's are BTX factor, or at least at the time when I bought it (custom made, may not find another like it), they were.


----------



## go4life

that is cool! lian-li got some good stuff


----------



## Aokage724

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz145*


My desk setup for my UX UMPC -

Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -

Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -



lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kama*




wow you actually got one haha nice though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KrenKO*


*Basement computer room pix.. =P*

*My rig*

*Project case " Lian Li "*

*360 and movies!! wuwu haha*

*Another desk I got in my basement computer room.*

N Joy


wow nice room haha love that osama poster im going to get that lian li case too because my computer case the antec 900 is getting old you should of got the 9800 gx2 instead of the 9800gtx its lyk 300 bucks now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


So I haven't posted pics of my new place since I moved, and I'm pretty sure my old pics are gone... oh well, here they are:

I'd say other than the nest of cables under the desk [which is being fixed shortly after buying a few hooks for the underside of my desk and some organization], this is a pretty clean setup.


love that ps3 and 360









Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


Heres mine..i do plan to get a case some time..lol


oooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaayyyyyy yyyyy?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


thats badass, i think i might rip you off



god damn thats a nice ass room of urSSSS









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


thats dope... i luv it.... ima gonna b a ninja w/ a tow truck... im stealinz your roomz... lol










haha that computer is hanging.


----------



## dskina

Lmao, oh wow...


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aokage724*


haha that computer is hanging.










Can you please not quote pictures? And watch how many posts you have in a row please.


----------



## isstern35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivanov3333*


here is my pc










smoking kills lol


----------



## .Style




----------



## thecheeseofmanynames




----------



## Barca

UPDATED SETUP


----------



## CodX

My Bedroom/Computer Room


----------



## gtz

Here are some pics of my office/bedroom/computer room/gaming room/entertainment room all in one







.


----------



## Barca

im loving ur setup bro i love the way u have ur tv and ****.. im waiting to get a good deal on a tv stand... but u need to upgrade the ps2







lol


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barca* 
im loving ur setup bro i love the way u have ur tv and ****.. im waiting to get a good deal on a tv stand... but u need to upgrade the ps2







lol

Yeah I might need to retire the ps2 soon. I wish I had yours (360 & PS3).


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodX*


My Bedroom/Computer Room










Nice pics!!! err


----------



## Xecuter2

Very nice setup there all of you. I love the lcd at the end of the bed


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Man you guys game way too much. You guys are making jealous with your HDTV's.


----------



## StarMick

Just cleaned my room and made pictures of my setup

















This is only the pc/laptop area









And this is my whole room. Bit small but i can live with it ^_^


----------



## nubz

This is pretty much the only picture I have and its kinda old.


----------



## RedFox911

not bad


----------



## CaBo0sE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnforcerFX* 
Next Project:









Haha I love how the top is covered in dust.


----------



## go4life

even though it is dusty, it is still a DAMN nice case


----------



## Mootsfox

I got some "Heavy Duty" shelves from Home Depot for $75. Loving them right now


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barca* 
















UPDATED SETUP









what keyboard is that


----------



## tester101

Looks like a standard HP model.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yep, the standard one that comes with most new HP towers.


----------



## blade007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
yep, the standard one that comes with most new HP towers.

can u buy it seperately


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i believe only with the mouse
http://h20386.www2.hp.com/CanadaStor...ABC&lang=en-CA


----------



## TerrorX

GTZ what kind of emachiens do you have! I baught my own first computer in 2001 and it was a t1840 celeron 1.8 with 128 ram, 40gb, ahhh it was baddd.

I will post pics of my room soon. I will also completly destroy at having the most messy ocn room.

that set up is way over priced. ebay it and you should find a better deal and perhaps just get the keyboard. Or you could always ask around. Not like hp does not sell a bazillion computers..


----------



## ail45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I got some "Heavy Duty" shelves from Home Depot for $75. Loving them right now



























Great choice in music posters


----------



## Barca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
can u buy it seperately

i'll sell you mine.. lol...

its a sweet keyboard very slim kinda like the imac keyboards
and here is the right link

http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/d...R836AA%2523ABA


----------



## wire

Here would be mine. The receiver is in the bottom right and my sub is in the bottom left. The lamp is something I made in 7th grade so that is why it looks so cheesy lol. It wouldn't be something I'd buy.


----------



## go4life

I like it wire


----------



## Oscuro

Update...I think:










However, the Stacker shall be gone soon, and I want a new desk.


----------



## go4life

whats wrong with your stacker? looks nice to me


----------



## Unstableiser

mmmm peachy tissues, yummies for my nose.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
whats wrong with your stacker? looks nice to me









Just a personal choice...Don't need such a big, heavy, excessive case. Gone to the opposite end of the spectrum, mATX (You'd think I could just go for a regular mid-tower or something!)


----------



## go4life

hehe


----------



## Col. Newman

*Anyone notice what's different?*

































Thanks dskina for the hawttie on my Linux Box


----------



## Ducky




----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
*Anyone notice what's different?*

Thanks dskina for the hawttie on my Linux Box

Good ; so they are actually being used by people







Np.


----------



## alexyov




----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters


i do belive this setting deserves a 10+
good job!


----------



## Inuyasha1771

My setup, although all the posters and stuff are gone. Left monitor was off because there was a second test machine hidden in my desk that it was being used for. Smaller monitor is actually a Cintiq 12UX graphics tablet







Al the stuff on the walls and around are things my friends have sent me, so I keep them around. Those green bins make for AWESOME foot rests


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMick* 
Just cleaned my room and made pictures of my setup

















This is only the pc/laptop area









And this is my whole room. Bit small but i can live with it ^_^

kinda cozy


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

where does he sit??


----------



## .Style

He doesnt...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

makes sense


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
where does he sit??









Psh... who sits?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 
My setup, although all the posters and stuff are gone. Left monitor was off because there was a second test machine hidden in my desk that it was being used for. Smaller monitor is actually a Cintiq 12UX graphics tablet







Al the stuff on the walls and around are things my friends have sent me, so I keep them around. Those green bins make for AWESOME foot rests










Do you make music, or does the stuffed animal do that?









Nice room


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Do you make music, or does the stuffed animal do that?









haha







good one mootsfox


----------



## Tator Tot

19" CRT FTW!

Actually, they are being used cause my 22" LCD died out and is in RMA


----------



## go4life

nice







to bad your 22" died!


----------



## Tator Tot

Well the power brick died, and they are sending a new one my way, so no biggy.

And next thing is going to be getting a X-fi music and a nice 7.1 or 5.1 system. Right now I just have a 2 speaker set up that is crappy but suits me fine cause I have some really nice headphones.


----------



## aznofazns

My dorm setup!


----------



## go4life

@ tator tot! Nice! I want a x-fi to, but sadly I cant afford it right now







*cry*

@ aznofazns very nice setup you got there! like it







and you got saitek eclipse to


----------



## aznofazns

Thanks! I love my Eclipse. For like 32 bucks it's pretty much unbeatable.

Btw, how did you pull off over 18k in 3dMark06 with a single 8800GT? I'm guessing watercooling allowed you to overvolt the GPU and do a massive overclock?

EDIT: NEVERMIND! I was browsing your pics and saw that you originally had an SLI setup!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Thanks! I love my Eclipse. For like 32 bucks it's pretty much unbeatable.

Btw, how did you pull off over 18k in 3dMark06 with a single 8800GT? I'm guessing watercooling allowed you to overvolt the GPU and do a massive overclock?

EDIT: NEVERMIND! I was browsing your pics and saw that you originally had an SLI setup!



No problem









If I was pulling 18k with a single gt I wouldn't change it








I got 13-14k with a single one







Didn't watercool it either









I found out that SLI wasnt really worth it, so 4870x2 here I come







<3


----------



## aznofazns

Man if only I could afford a 4870X2! Well whatever, eventually I'll probably get another 4870 for some Crossfire action. Only downside is that my mobo doesn't support 2 x PCI-e at x16, only x8. Perhaps I'll wait until Nehalem or later before upgrading.


----------



## go4life

heh







wait for nahalem


----------



## mustkill

here is mine:

sorry for dodgey camera.. its my phone


----------



## go4life

^ not to bad


----------



## insignia69

i have some pics but how do i add them, i cant find the url or whatever it is ist needs


----------



## shibbiness

When your posting go to manage attachments, and browse/upload your pictures in there.

Manage Attachments is in the addition options spot under where you usually write your post.


----------



## burning-skies

finaly got some time to post a few pics up of my room,not sure if you can see it on the pic,but dont comment on my 7string missing the bottom e


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice room burning-skies and monitor. PS3 + Guitars = FUN!


----------



## burning-skies

cheers mate! lots of noise but my neighbours dont mind!







. thank god!!

the wardrobes are a little girly but it was my sisters room, who i lost to cancer in september last year (Folding for a cure!), and my room was a shoebox so i moved in!! and made it my own...dont think shed mind


----------



## Goodboys




----------



## savagebunny

I give you props Good, You got the same Sound system as me and Joystick. I used mine for BF2


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fishie36* 
20.1" actually









That's why I haven't touched a CD in months. Whenever I buy a game I just rip an image of the disc to my terabyte worth of hard drive. Makes installing games after formatting windows a breeze.

then use daemon tools to mount the image? correct me if im wrong..


----------



## bstew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
then use daemon tools to mount the image? correct me if im wrong..

Yes, daemon tools works quite well for that. Alcohol also works.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Aww...I wish my desk and setup was as good as you guys...


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burning-skies*


finaly got some time to post a few pics up of my room,not sure if you can see it on the pic,but dont comment on my 7string missing the bottom e















































i like that little stereo, who makes it? i need a good little stereo for my baby girls room, (she likes to sleep with music on), (and yes she is spoiled)


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turboanything*


hi im a PC hi im a MAC.




bha, its interesting how so many people have the same ULTRA case.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Do you have to be using a LCD monitor to use a 360 on one?


----------



## bstew

Here's my setup:

my room








tv and folding rigs








folding rigs








computers arent actually in my room, right outside the door
















my rig
















old dell xps (2.8 ghz pentium D, 6800 ultra)


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstew*


Yes, daemon tools works quite well for that. Alcohol also works.


ive been using magic iso to copy the images to my HDD, unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working out..any advice?


----------



## bstew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


ive been using magic iso to copy the images to my HDD, unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working out..any advice?


Most games have copy protection on them. My favorite program for ripping them is Alcohol 120%.


----------



## burning-skies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


i like that little stereo, who makes it? i need a good little stereo for my baby girls room, (she likes to sleep with music on), (and yes she is spoiled)


its Aiwa, if its spelt like that,not sure on the model, im at work atm, will have a look when i get back home. its not as little as it looks but its got decent quality sound,dont use it much now though tbh.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstew*


Most games have copy protection on them. My favorite program for ripping them is Alcohol 120%.


Tell me; If i were to use Alcohol to make images of my games, and mount them instead of using a cd and optical drive, would there be any notable performance increases?

Or should i just stick with my dvd-drive?


----------



## General_Chris

heres mine


----------



## mustkill

wats the point of 5.1 when u have them all in front of you?


----------



## Monst3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
where does he sit??









rofl


----------



## Monst3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Tell me; If i were to use Alcohol to make images of my games, and mount them instead of using a cd and optical drive, would there be any notable performance increases?

Or should i just stick with my dvd-drive?

alcohol 120 and daemon tools are both great programs..Their might be a boost actually because your running off a HDD not a CD.. So id say yeh


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
wats the point of 5.1 when u have them all in front of you?

Yeah, never understood that. might as well just use the money on a better 2.1 system.


----------



## General_Chris

yeah but i could do that but my mom is getting crazy now at the speakers i have now lol then she would get more crazy when i have an Z-2300 lol


----------



## MrSpock2002

Major upgrade... More to come!


----------



## imortal98




----------



## stevebaz

Thats a ghetto as desk, looks like it serves its purpose very well tho.


----------



## bstew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Tell me; If i were to use Alcohol to make images of my games, and mount them instead of using a cd and optical drive, would there be any notable performance increases?

Or should i just stick with my dvd-drive?

You will actually get better performance from a mounted image, as someone already stated.


----------



## ryanggfx

Here is my room:
Attachment 83086

Attachment 83087

Attachment 83088

Attachment 83089

Attachment 83090

I would like to work on the entertainment center thingy a bit and make it look a little better/tidier. I also want to get a twin monitor (for premiere pro and inventor) and a nice set of studio monitors or surround sound.


----------



## go4life

I like it Ryan! 10/10 for you


----------



## Unstableiser

I want to see Legendary's PC in here.


----------



## go4life

Haha! I would love to see that ``monster`` of a pc in here..


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice dog Ryan


----------



## nigel

lol my favorite place . nice dark room.


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow, how you get the weather thing? Is it a live chart?


----------



## nigel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstabilized* 
Wow, how you get the weather thing? Is it a live chart?

yes it is..if you want it just google "weather watcher"

(its free)

comes in handy for weather forecasts all over the world.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *General_Chris* 
heres mine









OMG you got the same Cup I have, but mine is wine red. Go Tupperware.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I like it Ryan! 10/10 for you










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Nice dog Ryan









thanks


----------



## go4life

No prob


----------



## Swifterzor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 








Don't let anyone tell you "You have too many monitors".

And to compare with the other Bawls guy, I have around 210 of my own neatly stacked in 2 drawers.

Nice chair.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifterzor*


Nice chair.


LOL

i agreee
get a better chair bro


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
LOL

i agreee
get a better chair bro

On that note.. I'll post my new setup. And my new chair that feels like sex. Lane with memory coushins and all leather and metal baby.


----------



## d3v0

Those are EXPENSIVE chairs, Spock, I was checking them out a while back.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Those are EXPENSIVE chairs, Spock, I was checking them out a while back.

Yeah I blew $300 on it :/


----------



## silverbullet132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Those are EXPENSIVE chairs, Spock, I was checking them out a while back.

mine cost more then that when it was brand new








the office i got it from paid $700 for the chair i currently have

edit: mine








messy
















awesome backround
















side shot of my rig with the side panel on


----------



## dskina

I wouldn't pay $700 bucks for something that I fart on all day. $100, tops.


----------



## mustkill

why buy so expensive chair

speaking of witch..i need to get a new one!


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
I wouldn't pay $700 bucks for something that I fart on all day. $100, tops.

LOLLOLOLL


----------



## silverbullet132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


I wouldn't pay $700 bucks for something that I fart on all day. $100, tops.


the office i got it from paid $700
i paid *$0* for two of them


----------



## mustkill

can you get me one?

i will pay for [email protected]


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverbullet132*


mine cost more then that when it was brand new








the office i got it from paid $700 for the chair i currently have

edit: mine








messy
















awesome background
















side shot of my rig with the side panel on










lol and people use to tell me you needed a grid reference to use my desktop.

look at that one.


----------



## eureka

:3


----------



## wigseryc

Who's that?

Not Hayley, is it?


----------



## eureka

I've no idea, but she's hawt.


----------



## wigseryc

Not as hawt as *this one*.


----------



## eureka

I swear the original was 1500x1000.

But damn, thanks for that.


----------



## wigseryc

Woweee!

No worries


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Not as hawt as *this one*.

The heck is her name. I want to see her entire face dammit


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
The heck is her name. I want to see her entire face dammit









She's on deviantART. Can't remember username mind you.


----------



## go4life

she was hot hot hot!


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











:3


Nice

I like the big mouse pad, where did you get that?


----------



## eureka

I got it from OcUK but you should be able to get it anywhere.

Razer Mantis Control.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











:3


very, very nice monitor, lol


----------



## Unstableiser

The desk looks really dirty, or is it supposed to look like that?


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The desk looks really dirty, or is it supposed to look like that?

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Tolblerone FTW i have some some of the whit choc version looking at me telling me too eat it:d

I used to eat toblerone for breakfast in Macedonia, that and Milka and Nestle... yummy!!! Oh and the Kinder chocolate....


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*


skeet skeet skeet



What does that mean? Cocaine or cum, google tells me lol. Could be either but I did think of cocaine


----------



## pez

Mine's not as cool as people w/ dual monitor setups, but I'm getting a widescreen for x-mas, thank god









This widescreen isn't mine, parents, but I was checking to see how much space I had







.

EDIT: Ya know, I'm gonna put my PC on the floor, the shelf on the side makes it look uneven, used to have the sub for my pc speakers on it.


----------



## go4life

Not to bad


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


The desk looks really dirty, or is it supposed to look like that?


It's just dirty.. I really need to go over it with a cloth. Doesn't look so bad without a flash mind.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What does that mean? Cocaine or cum, google tells me lol. Could be either but I did think of cocaine










lol cocaine might be illegal but man does it help w/reaction times! lol


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Mine's not as cool as people w/ dual monitor setups, but I'm getting a widescreen for x-mas, thank god









This widescreen isn't mine, parents, but I was checking to see how much space I had








.

EDIT: Ya know, I'm gonna put my PC on the floor, the shelf on the side makes it look uneven, used to have the sub for my pc speakers on it.











Nice monitor! I use the same one as my secondary display.

I like the desk too!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
Nice monitor! I use the same one as my secondary display.

I like the desk too!









thanks. Yeah, it's a good size (19"), though I'm hoping to get a 22" for x-mas. It's my parents monitor, but when it comes to games it's horrible because it's 8ms.

EDIT: eureka, is that a saitek keyboard? I want to get a gaming keyboard, but I still can't make a decision







.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*









thanks. Yeah, it's a good size (19"), though I'm hoping to get a 22" for x-mas. It's my parents monitor, but when it comes to games it's horrible because it's 8ms.

EDIT: eureka, is that a saitek keyboard? I want to get a gaming keyboard, but I still can't make a decision







.


ooh I thought that was the 22"







. I have 2 22" acers. Still tho I love em.


----------



## Niko-Time

Just got a new audio setup


----------



## mustkill

nice!!!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Gonna post mine soon, with Rock Band drums and guitars haha.


----------



## Mootsfox

Found this guy at Target for $3.18.


----------



## mustkill

hehe
nice!~


----------



## go4life

I want to have a domo to


----------



## pez

OMG I want! Sorry, I probably should know, but what's the name of it?


----------



## SacredChaos

Haha, Dont laugh at my setup lol. Btw, Yes those are blankets on the wall. Yes, that gray matter behind the computer desk is carpet padding (the padding hasn't been used before lol. It may look dirty but thats because stuff was spilled on it before my desk was there). Yes, that is a homemade desk. My house is 150 years old. We are in the middle of renovations. So the blankets and padding on the walls is to help insulate until we can afford to complete the renovations. We poor lol. Yeah, I choose electronics over living in luxury. If you notice, some stuff was moved from pic to pic. I was making it look a little better after each pic.

My desk from afar. My 26" LCD Vizio, Computer (Yeah its Overclocked), 400 Sony Stereo, Surround Sound, and Xbox 360 Elite. On the top is my DVD Upconverter, HD Directv Reciever, Modems and Router, and CD/DVD/360 Games.









My TV and Computer. Wow, My TV is DIRTY, I need to clean it lol. Haha, some elses room was in my picture.









My Stereo, Surround Sound, and Xbox 360 Elite (1 year no RROD).









My Small collection of Games/DVDs/CDs. There is more CDs, but I didn't take a picture of them.


----------



## Swiftes

XBOX 360 ELITE FTW!

I love mine to bits much better than have just 20Gb (When i got mine) or 60Gb. My only grumble is it sounds like a helicopter taking off when i play games









Nice setup tho.


----------



## Phalanx1

n1 moots!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
OMG I want! Sorry, I probably should know, but what's the name of it?

Domo kun


----------



## Sub-Zero

nice pictures everyone. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mootsfox

Seriously go check your Target stores. They had Domo-kuns for 85% off at mine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Seriously go check your Target stores. They had Domo-kuns for 85% off at mine.

yeah, target is an hour away







. I'll search for it online though. BTW, where do they come from? Like are they some kind of cartoon? etc.


----------



## niteshade

Domo (どーもくん, Dōmo-kun?) is the mascot of Japan's NHK television station, appearing in several 30 second stop-motion sketches shown as station identification during shows.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domo-kun


----------



## pez

Haha he's so cool, I'm gonna get one to sit on top of my little white storage shelves.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SacredChaos* 
Haha, Dont laugh at my setup lol. Btw, Yes those are blankets on the wall. Yes, that gray matter behind the computer desk is carpet padding (the padding hasn't been used before lol. It may look dirty but thats because stuff was spilled on it before my desk was there). Yes, that is a homemade desk. My house is 150 years old. We are in the middle of renovations. So the blankets and padding on the walls is to help insulate until we can afford to complete the renovations. We poor lol. Yeah, I choose electronics over living in luxury. If you notice, some stuff was moved from pic to pic. I was making it look a little better after each pic.

My desk from afar. My 26" LCD Vizio, Computer (Yeah its Overclocked), 400 Sony Stereo, Surround Sound, and Xbox 360 Elite. On the top is my DVD Upconverter, HD Directv Reciever, Modems and Router, and CD/DVD/360 Games.









My TV and Computer. Wow, My TV is DIRTY, I need to clean it lol. Haha, some elses room was in my picture.









My Stereo, Surround Sound, and Xbox 360 Elite (1 year no RROD).









My Small collection of Games/DVDs/CDs. There is more CDs, but I didn't take a picture of them.









very... "Avant Garde"


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Seriously go check your Target stores. They had Domo-kuns for 85% off at mine.

No freaking way; I hope they have them at my store.


----------



## om3n

This is my old setup... lol I needed another desk after getting that second monitor







I'll post pictures of the new set up later...
Notice how the speakers have to be hidden behind the monitors


----------



## go4life

nice setup om3n! I like it! same monitor as me btw


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice setup om3n! I like it! same monitor as me btw









These monitors rock!! Except one of mine has as dead pixel... I can see it in the blue background every time I'm on OCN


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Sacred, that's a sexy ass setup but it's paining me inside to see that 360 verted, please horizont it


----------



## Phalanx1

om3n very nice setup and monitors but you def. need a new desk and it look like a new chair


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
These monitors rock!! Except one of mine has as dead pixel... I can see it in the blue background every time I'm on OCN









ouch! Well no pixels dead on my screen!








They are great for gaming at least


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Phone cam...










Got my X-240 set today and it is now working in 4.2 with my Creative SBS 330 set, and i put the green cord in the black slot of my 5.1, clicked the recording tab on my Vista audio properties thing and it worked! No headphone splitter


----------



## Mustardsky

dam cant put it on


----------



## go4life

lol crt


----------



## Manji

Light on









Light off









This was my computer room / bedroom about 6 months ago. My room when through alot of changes since then so I'll update as soon as I get my cellphone recharged.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

CRTFOLYFE YO!!

Until I have the cash for a LCD haha.


----------



## go4life

lol







switched my crt for 6 years ago I think


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ouch! Well no pixels dead on my screen!








They are great for gaming at least










actually...

I just went and tried to scratch the spot on the screen where the "dead pixel" was and guess what... it was a piece of dirt









I thought it was as dead pixel for like 3 months lol

I've tried to scratch it before, but I guess I just didn't scratch hard enough?


----------



## pez

Manji, you need more space for that mouse pad. It's such a great mouse pad, especially paired w/ my DeathAdder







.


----------



## tester101

Manji, whats that on your wall? Looks nice when lit up.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
actually...

I just went and tried to scratch the spot on the screen where the "dead pixel" was and guess what... it was a piece of dirt









I thought it was as dead pixel for like 3 months lol

I've tried to scratch it before, but I guess I just didn't scratch hard enough?

lol happened to me before to








Feels kinda dumb after xD

Good that it was only dirt


----------



## krnx714

:d


----------



## Niko-Time

sexy


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
actually...

I just went and tried to scratch the spot on the screen where the "dead pixel" was and guess what... it was a piece of dirt









I thought it was as dead pixel for like 3 months lol

I've tried to scratch it before, but I guess I just didn't scratch hard enough?

you must feel like you have a brand new motinor....lol


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


om3n very nice setup and monitors but you def. need a new desk and it look like a new chair










lol yeah I know I need a new chair








I would just rather spend my money on more pc upgrades... than on a chair









Actually, I plan (one day) on building a freaking awesome desk... one that will have my server built into it, it will also have a built in bong cooler, a rail on which I'll mount my LCD screens, and some other sweet stuff. I'm still in the designing stage right now though







If I ever have the time, I really want to build this desk...


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
:d

i like


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
lol yeah I know I need a new chair








I would just rather spend my money on more pc upgrades... than on a chair









Actually, I plan (one day) on building a freaking awesome desk... one that will have my server built into it, it will also have a built in *bong cooler*, a rail on which I'll mount my LCD screens, and some other sweet stuff. I'm still in the designing stage right now though







If I ever have the time, I really want to build this desk...

with a bong cooler?







nice







I have to come over to you when you get that desk!


----------



## krnx714

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


i like











thank you









Here are some more pictures


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
thank you









Here are some more pictures

Nice!







It looks very spacious, btw is that an LA hat I see?


----------



## krnx714

yes that is an LA hat its pretty dope huh?

haha well anywaysz i cleaned the room up a little bit tell me what you guys think


----------



## Sonic

Too bad Angels > Dodgers.


----------



## m3th0d

Dodgers baby!!

I live right down the street from Angels Stadium too.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
yes that is an LA hat its pretty dope huh?

haha well anywaysz i cleaned the room up a little bit tell me what you guys think

IKEA!...nice


----------



## daavoo

New desk!


----------



## go4life

I like it daavoo


----------



## krnx714

nice setup daavoo


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krnx714*


yes that is an LA hat its pretty dope huh?

haha well anywaysz i cleaned the room up a little bit tell me what you guys think


Where did you get that big light. I must have one. NOW.


----------



## krnx714

hahaha i dont know its a special ION Lamp it helps alot when i study haha i'll make sure to find out about where i got it and I'll PM you Later









EDIT : 
oh woops haha i thought you were talking about my desk lamp that big ball lamp i have i got it from Target


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krnx714*


hahaha i dont know its a special ION Lamp it helps alot when i study haha i'll make sure to find out about where i got it and I'll PM you Later









EDIT : 
oh woops haha i thought you were talking about my desk lamp that big ball lamp i have i got it from Target










Target here I come!


----------



## krnx714

hahahahaha nice


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
hahahahaha nice

Well I couldn't find it... Figured /sigh. Wanna sell yours? :swearing:


----------



## krnx714

Lol!


----------



## Tirabytes

Moved to a new house..


----------



## Tator Tot

RIGGY gets Plus LOVE for the gundam.


----------



## go4life

oh nice riggy!


----------



## pez

LOL riggy. I love how that laptop has that uber huge mousepad and g5 to go w/ it. It must be an uber 1337 gaming laptop







.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
EDIT: eureka, is that a saitek keyboard? I want to get a gaming keyboard, but I still can't make a decision







.

I recently sold it for Â£10. In favour of a Logitech 250 OEM. If you want a gaming keyboard just buy a cheap Logitech.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Lol. Remember that messy apartment thread? Welcome to the Zone.



















Uh, my PC is held up by four 5 gallon buckets. Two taped bottom to bottom on each side. Observe:



















You REALLY dont want to see the rest of the room until I actually clean.


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
LOL riggy. I love how that laptop has that uber huge mousepad and g5 to go w/ it. It must be an uber 1337 gaming laptop







.

Was gonna use the Oversized Goliathus mousepad for it too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
oh nice riggy!

Cheers!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
RIGGY gets Plus LOVE for the gundam.

Gotta love G00, Chibi Dynames!


----------



## GuitarFreak

My setup at my dorm


----------



## go4life

Nice setup


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 

















Woot for a Boxxer WC.


----------



## ErBall

I can't take a pic to save my life, but i spend a lot of time in that chair.









Playing with this.


----------



## Norman Bum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I can't take a pic to save my life, but i spend a lot of time in that chair.









Playing with this.









Jeez those cards are sooo massive lol


----------



## Mootsfox

That's clean O.O

Very nice sir.


----------



## krnx714

Superrrr clean!


----------



## go4life

Thats one of the best I have seen erball! nicenicenice!
rep+ for a clean desk and computer!


----------



## al3x3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 



















I really like the hammer.Its custom made for your "bucket office" ?


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *al3x3y* 
I really like the hammer.Its custom made for your "bucket office" ?









lol i saw that to


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Jeez those cards are sooo massive lol

That's what she said.


----------



## mr. biggums

ugh my room is so messy lol


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

@ Erball

Kudos on the cable management - it some of the best I've seen.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


I recently sold it for Â£10. In favour of a Logitech 250 OEM. If you want a gaming keyboard just buy a cheap Logitech.


Yeah, that's what I've always used for gaming. My bro had one of the first G15's and he spilled water on it and it instantly gave out. The last keyboard I had for about 2 years. I had spilled water, soda, hot chocolate, tea, etc. (if it's a liquid it was probably dropped in there) in it and it never gave out and buttons never stuck or anything. I've never used any other peripheal from another company that's surpassed Logitech's quality. I"m using a razer mouse, so I guess I'll see about that







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*


My setup at my dorm










WOW, that monitor is gorgeous. How are Hanns-G monitors? I saw them pop out of no where with those monitors and they looked good from the display in best buy (little better than the samsung monitor's IMO). How are they for games?


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Woot for a Boxxer WC.










Oh Yeah!







You ride?


----------



## Mootsfox

Manitou


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I've got a Norco Six with a Marzocchi 55 (







), but I'll put a Totem on it before the start of the season next year.

My friend just sold his Boxxer about a month ago off his V10. Oh, you know what, we saw one of the 09 Boxxers on a bike at Whistler. Looks like a Fox 40.


----------



## ThePenguinator.




----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePenguinator.*


picture


Wooden chairs like that are brutal to my back.


----------



## go4life

not to bad ThePenguinator!

But like bulldog said, wooden chairs is brutal


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

My desk chair is a lawn chair. O_O

Hes still got me beat though.


----------



## go4life

A lawn chair? LOL


----------



## Moynesy

I'll post a few pics of mine when I get home in next hour, i both like and dislike my setup.


----------



## go4life

cant wait to see


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


not to bad ThePenguinator!

But like bulldog said, wooden chairs is brutal










You can't see my computer chair off to the side that I use for the other desk.


----------



## go4life

ok


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
A lawn chair? LOL

Yeah. Its like a deck/lawn chair. Cheap metal folding frame with plastic arms. The color scheme is brown. See below for an example.

:turd::turd::turd::turd:


----------



## benfica101

Great speakers Z-5500D im currently using them best for the price, $320 australian


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob*


Yeah. Its like a deck/lawn chair. Cheap metal folding frame with plastic arms. The color scheme is brown. See below for an example.

:turd::turd::turd::turd:



haha







you are a fun guy


----------



## Votkrath

No, the monitor is not dirty, it's the camera who have gone crazy, lol.

Anyway:


----------



## Sgt.Collins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Manitou










Manitou isn't THAT bad
do you have an air assist fork? When they first started production there was a problem with the o-rings after they welded it so the air doesn't work too well

I called them up and they sent me a new inner spring for free so i just screwed it in and am running without air now.


----------



## Mootsfox

I have a Marzocchi









I shouldn't have quit my old job so quickly... I could get brand new forks for 60% off. That $1k boxxer they have... $389 :|


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I have a Marzocchi









I shouldn't have quit my old job so quickly... I could get brand new forks for 60% off. That $1k boxxer they have... $389 :|


You're joking.







Where did you work, and why on earth did you leave?!?


----------



## Mootsfox

Sporting Goods store.

I hated it.

I work in a computer store now


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Sporting Goods store.

I hated it.

I work in a computer store now









B-b-b-but... $400 Boxxers....


----------



## Mootsfox

I was a bike tech, basically putting together cheap bikes and fixing cheap bikes for noobs.

After adjusting about the 1000th crap derailleur that comes untuned 15 minutes later, I had to call it quits :|


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Manitou









They aren't THAT bad!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I've got a Norco Six with a Marzocchi 55 (







), but I'll put a Totem on it before the start of the season next year.

My friend just sold his Boxxer about a month ago off his V10. Oh, you know what, we saw one of the 09 Boxxers on a bike at Whistler. Looks like a Fox 40.









Nice bike, man! Do you freeride?

That's sick! Have you seen what they've done to the 09 Stinky!? They've completely wrecked it! You heard of Blue Mountain? I went there over summer and hired a Norco A-line, it was such an awesome bike.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I have a Marzocchi









I shouldn't have quit my old job so quickly... I could get brand new forks for 60% off. That $1k boxxer they have... $389 :|









Computers or bikes!? I'll take your old job though!


----------



## NrGx

My current set up. Please don't laugh












Oh and bad camera is bad, I know


----------



## go4life

a little mess in your pc








Why dont you have any case?:O


----------



## ekser87

My room.















And a shot of my current rig:


----------



## go4life

Very nice and clean ekser87! A good 10/10 for you









EDIT: wish I had a room like that


----------



## wigseryc

Hot damn, that's pimp.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
My current set up. Please don't laugh









Hey at some stage we all run our pcs on the mobo box. I did for 2 weeks









EDIT : See =X


----------



## go4life

I must admit, I have done it to


----------



## Sistum Id

LOL at the tags, man cave!!!


----------



## go4life

yeah they are good


----------



## U-Dubominator

Here's my room:


----------



## go4life

quite nice







but whats up with the nasty apple keyboard??


----------



## U-Dubominator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


quite nice







but whats up with the nasty apple keyboard??


that nasty apple keyboard is only the most beautiful keyboard ever. you really should try one. metal + solid keys. now if only the keys were black....


----------



## go4life

I have tried it many times, and I hate it.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


quite nice







but whats up with the nasty apple keyboard??


Oh noes Apple designed it, that must mean its crappy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *U-Dubominator*


that nasty apple keyboard is only the most beautiful keyboard ever. you really should try one. metal + solid keys. now if only the keys were black....


I agree, I like the keyboard a lot. I have one too but don't use it since I have a G15 now. I would use it though if there were drivers ever released that allowed full keyboard support for it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Oh noes Apple designed it, that must mean its crappy.


I have tried it, but I didnt like it at all.


----------



## U-Dubominator

yea it does have a few things that dont work such as the "clear" key is actually numlock. and it doesnt ahve a print screen key but the USB ports work too.

Whats great about this is when i went into the apple store to buy another one, the guy asked why i needed it and i said i need one for my PCs. he goes - "they dont work w/ pcs." i was like "oh. hmm. i have one at home and it works just fine" he replies "you obviously dont have a real one because they only work with apple computers and they keyboards are encrypted." uh ok little man...


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *U-Dubominator*


yea it does have a few things that dont work such as the "clear" key is actually numlock. and it doesnt ahve a print screen key but the USB ports work too.

Whats great about this is when i went into the apple store to buy another one, the guy asked why i needed it and i said i need one for my PCs. he goes - "they dont work w/ pcs." i was like "oh. hmm. i have one at home and it works just fine" he replies "you obviously dont have a real one because they only work with apple computers and they keyboards are encrypted." uh ok little man...


LMAO! I would have hit the hippie in the face


----------



## Mootsfox

With the keyboard.

Speaking of which, the wireless one looks tempting. I need to see what my discount is on that.


----------



## PCMAN123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekser87*


My room.















And a shot of my current rig:




Pure Uncorruptable Win.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCMAN123* 
Pure Uncorruptable Win.

lol what?

@ U-Dubominator : You need more stuff on that desk. It is so bare


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
lol what?

@ U-Dubominator : *You need more stuff on that desk. It is so bare*









you cant just leave crap on a nice looking desk like that! Just think of the owner if it got a scratch!


----------



## pez

The Apple Keyboards are solid for typing, though I wouldn't know for gaming. They really do have nice solid keys, that have that "feel" when you hit a key.


----------



## Phalanx1

I might try and get an apple keyboard but idk, I heard your fingers can slip off the keys easily and I really like my current keyboard. My keyboard is just a basic microsoft one. I got it and the basic microsoft wireless mouse and I love them so much. Who'd ever think such a simple keyboard/mouse would own this much. Microsoft ftw


----------



## USFORCES

Moved my computer to a new room.










Second and third loops, CPU & motherboard Graphics rad is on the case.


----------



## Bigevil89

nice setup. Im loving the framed fish picture collection. where did you get it or made it yourself?


----------



## U-Dubominator

@ MomijiTMO: clutter is bad. what else do you need on a desk? i will do all my work on it when i need to so i just slide over to the right. and the eeepc will sit to the left of the keyboard when im using it but otherwise the desk is very open and its like you can breathe







Although i do think i wanna get a 24" or 27" monitor sometime. that will help fill up space.

@ esker87: beautiful desk btw. i like the mirrors above it. i should get something like that...

@ pez / phalanx1: my fingers dont slip at all with it. and youre right with the "feel" aspect of the keys. i dont like having to push hard on the keys. I had the Logitech Wave keyboard before this and returned it because they keys were too stiff.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigevil89* 
nice setup. Im loving the framed fish picture collection. where did you get it or made it yourself?

THX, They are framed posters signed by Dr. Ad Konings, He studies fish in lake Tanzania and lake Malawi in Africa,









Im into fish too, I have a 700Gal. built into my wall also have around 10 other big tanks.

I'm in the middle of setting up these 125's in my computer room.









My 700Gal, The little blue spots at the bottom are 3 inch fish


----------



## Bigevil89

cool thanks for sharing. I love fish and always liked the bright colors the cichlids have. I used to have a 10 gallon fresh water but i moved and now live in a tiny apartment and my room is not big enough to house an aquarium like my old room. I might consider a nano or micro reef aquarium later on.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
My 700Gal, The little blue spots at the bottom are 3 inch fish

































DUDE did you know that rodent was there when you took the picture??


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 















DUDE did you know that rodent was there when you took the picture??

Hello it's a DOG!
She's cleaning my rims and doing a darn good job too


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekser87* 
My room.















And a shot of my current rig:



Very stylish! Great job on that!









Btw, what's with the money bowl? >_>


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Votkrath* 
Very stylish! Great job on that!









Btw, what's with the money bowl? >_>

I have one of those too. Whenever i have loose change i just pop it into the old coin jar.


----------



## go4life

I like your room usforces


----------



## Sebkiller

It may be a mess, but it's mine.

Also my computer is at the foot of my bed, ooo the comfort.


----------



## nathris

Toilet paper? Are you _THAT_ addicted to your computer?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Either I'm going mad or posts were deleted OR I saw this in another thread.

The dude has allergies hence the cream next to the roll.


----------



## wigseryc

Hah someone deleted my posts. Boo establishment!

And just so this post doesn't get deleted, here's my current setup:


----------



## Cubeman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebkiller*











It may be a mess, but it's mine.

Also my computer is at the foot of my bed, ooo the comfort.


What do you do with that tiolet paper boy


----------



## Sebkiller

LOL
I've said this once already, but it got deleted, I have alergies to so many things its unbelevable.
I'm in an attic room so i have to go two floors down to blow my nose.
it's more convineint.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sebkiller* 
LOL
I've said this once already, but it got deleted, I have alergies to so many things its unbelevable.
I'm in an attic room so i have to go two floors down to blow my nose.
it's more convineint.


haha thats what they all say









just kiddin


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Hah someone deleted my posts. Boo establishment!


That's what happens when you give too many people admin rights and they think they are important by tampering threads.


----------



## Unstableiser

I have loo roll next to my PC as well, I use it to clean the screen. It comes in handy.


----------



## Lu(ky

Attachment 84577My desk with the blue screen is most recent with the M-Audio AV-40's and my Sharp Aquos 52" LCD with PS3 60GB.. Last picture is my tech station. Planning throwing my current specs in my Orange Tribal Skulls case...


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Hah someone deleted my posts. Boo establishment!


Not someone, I cleaned the mess out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


That's what happens when you give too many people admin rights and they think they are important by tampering threads.


Trust me I have better things to to then follow these threads and clean them up, however I have agreed to look after this section and will continue to do so. If you dislike that fact, please PM a Fourum Director.

This is a picture thread, not a ramble on and on thread bringing it way off topic. If you have comments to make, us the PM feature.


----------



## wigseryc

You did the right thing, i'll admit that. We were talking cack in a picture thread, it happens. .


----------



## Chimpie

I purchased and installed a GeForce 8500 GT and hooked up my old 15" regular screen.


----------



## go4life

not to bad! looks like an normal office


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
not to bad! looks like an normal office









Thanks! It's just my condo. Just to the left of me is my bedroom and to my right is my family room.

I was planning on going dual or triple 19"s, matching the one I have now, but wanted to test out the card first. I'm glad I installed the 15" first because I found one of the websites I designed didn't look the best on a regular screen.


----------



## go4life

hehe







The best is to have a big 30" monitor








But think my 22" is enough


----------



## loop0001

New house, painted room, changed up the desk, new 24" monitor







, and generally cleaner than what i used to have...only thing about moving...you get messy boxes of stuff everywhere for a while...


----------



## johnim

loop0001 what do you think ov that dell as i just got one


----------



## go4life

loop & johnim! I like both


----------



## stevebaz

Lol how many net connections do you have johnim??


----------



## loop0001

johnim! hey man! yeah i just got the monitor about 3 days ago, and it rocks... absolutely great. very clear, crisp. and my 4850 powers it wonderfully


----------



## johnim

@stevebaz got router just for wireless for laptop,switch for 3 bedrooms for media sharing and security cams plus media center under tele got second modem for load balencing when get i get a cable a splitter.
@loop0001 yea love the dell had a viewsonic vp201s 20in before theres abig differnce great for games and movies


----------



## sledgehammer1990

This is my most recent setup. I just got the dual Samsungs yesterday and they are great.

My whole desktop.









For anyone who comes over can bring their computer and game.









My most expensive item in my room.









The inside of the beast.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


This is my most recent setup. I just got the dual Samsungs yesterday and they are great.

My whole desktop.









For anyone who comes over can bring their computer and game.









My most expensive item in my room.









The inside of the beast.










very nice, i got the same chair...


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice samsungs







Congrats


----------



## dead_j0ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


very nice, i got the same chair...










Please don't quote pics.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker*


Please don't quote pics.


I was going to say that to!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dead_j0ker*


Please don't quote pics.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I was going to say that to!


Why not? If they are good pictures, they should be quoted









I can't remember if I posted this or not.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


The inside of the beast.










FYI, you're not running dual channel.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


FYI, you're not running dual channel.


Nope, he's running dual channel. It's either slot 1 and 2, or 3 and 4, or all of them (for his motherboard).


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Nope, he's running dual channel. It's either slot 1 and 2, or 3 and 4, or all of them (for his motherboard).

Yea, MSI Mobos are weird like that.


----------



## Connor3400

Funny thing is when I installed my ram into my new motherboard I had it in single channel and saw a picture of someone with the same motherboard and was like hey my ram isn't like that haha


----------



## pLuhhmm

heres my noob cake setup. This was take with my laptop, so.. imagine a laptop on a tv tray lol


----------



## om3n

The new setup....


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Nope, he's running dual channel. It's either slot 1 and 2, or 3 and 4, or all of them (for his motherboard).


My P6N Platunim used the 1-3 and 2-4 for DC and 1-2, 3-4 for SC though.


----------



## aznofazns

om3n what speakers are those? btw, i can see you're a razer fan lol.


----------



## go4life

Nice setup Om3n! 10/10


----------



## aznofazns

I agree. Great looking setup. He could use a mousepad though. I never really believed in the benefits of having a top-notch hard pad, but I went ahead and got myself a $20 Steelseries 4D to go along with my Diamondback 3G, perhaps mainly for looks. Now I can never go back to using a cheap cloth pad or no pad for gaming... I've experienced wonders in Halo online.

Proof:



Both games were: all snipers, no shields, 8v8 CTF


----------



## shibbiness

hax ^^


----------



## Phalanx1

Says your ping is O


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Says your ping is O









hes hosting the game...


----------



## Phalanx1

Ok understood


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnim* 
loop0001 what do you think ov that dell as i just got one




























I has those pc speakers!!!


----------



## johnim

@Sgtbash they are a argos set about 4 years old nw


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
I agree. Great looking setup. He could use a mousepad though. I never really believed in the benefits of having a top-notch hard pad, but I went ahead and got myself a $20 Steelseries 4D to go along with my Diamondback 3G, perhaps mainly for looks. Now I can never go back to using a cheap cloth pad or no pad for gaming... I've experienced wonders in Halo online.

Proof:



Both games were: all snipers, no shields, 8v8 CTF

Yeah I have been looking for a good mouse pad... I want a humongous one, but I don't want to pay for it lol









I am waiting for like micro center to have a good deal on one... and besides there are other things I want instead right now... look at my sig!

The chair I just got from my office for free lol it was like a 300 dollar chair and it has built in heat/massage, and it's so comfortable







I love it!


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
hax ^^

Thanks for your vote of confidence


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Says your ping is O









Yeah, I hosted the game so my ping was 0. That might have helped my score a bit, but I think the mousepad contributed more.


----------



## Mikemoon07

new desk :]


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
Yeah I have been looking for a good mouse pad... I want a humongous one, but I don't want to pay for it lol









I am waiting for like micro center to have a good deal on one... and besides there are other things I want instead right now... look at my sig!

The chair I just got from my office for free lol it was like a 300 dollar chair and it has built in heat/massage, and it's so comfortable







I love it!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817114174 - This one's pretty cheap for the size, but it's a cloth pad. If you want a hard pad, go to amazon.com, sign up for the Amazon Prime trial membership, set your options so that your membership will cancel once the trial is over, then check out the different pads they've got with the little Amazon Prime symbol for free shipping. Amazon r00lz!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikemoon07* 
new desk :]

Nice, I like the space and shelves.


----------



## Mikemoon07

here is a full shot


----------



## dan0964

Sorry about the bad quality... Aparently iPhones have crap cameras! who'd have thought!








Ill find my real camera and take some pics soon!


----------



## dr0matik

What mouse and keyboard is that?


----------



## Foot

Mmm nice screen


----------



## dan0964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr0matik*


What mouse and keyboard is that?



Logitech MX900 (Its crap)
Random belkin keyboard (also crap)

Saying that I think its time for a new setup lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foot*


Mmm nice screen










Ta!


----------



## Hemi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Nice HT set-up!!!









Post your other set-up please!!!










hehe ok here's the bedroom setup. Still in progress as I don't have the LCD Mount so it fits right inbetween and under the Centre channel shelf. The rear speakers are in corners 5 feet from the ground 17 feet apart. Sounds really great. I'm building custom shelves in the bottom right corner to house the equipment so I can get rid of that ugly corner stand. I finally picked up a Harmony 657 after using an 880 for the main HT, absolute life saver these things are for remoting, for the bedroom as I was starting to throw remotes at the wall with 5 in use, drove me nuts when batteries ran out as well.
I'm building another Media server that will go in here, actually it's done, I just need an agp video card now as I put together and older 3.0Ghz P4 machine as a Media Server and FTP server for the bedroom









I'll post more over the next 6 months when I finish everything off.


----------



## Cubeman

Picture of my desk. Desk goes on to the right more but only has my halo 3 helmet and some PC games, my 360


----------



## Marin

I'll be posting some mores pics of my room this weekend once I have time to clean it and stuff.

But for now, here's a teaser pic.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubeman*











Picture of my desk. Desk goes on to the right more but only has my halo 3 helmet and some PC games, my 360


what case is that to the left


----------



## Cubeman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


what case is that to the left


Antec 1200. My current rig in my specs


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Very nice shots guys









You guys are lucky, I haven't played a game in like 5-6 days...no GPU







was supposed to receive it today but...I dunno what happened...


----------



## go4life

ouch.. Yeah some times its like that


----------



## PCpwnz

I hate it when that happens. darn you shipping!


----------



## BenBrown

Well this was posted in my folding farm thread, but why not post it here as well since most of you probably never saw it anyway.

This pic shows the right side of the room with both my pc (sig rig) and my wife's pc (it's just year old HP, with a few upgrades







).









These next two pics show the left side of the room with the 7' shelf that hold part of my folding farm.


















Finally these next two shots show closeups of the computers on the 7' shelf and my super cool optical Elmo mouse


----------



## sc30317

Nice Mouse BenBrown!


----------



## go4life

Yeah that is really stylish^^

but benbrown didn`t you post those pics a while ago??


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

he did in a folding thread, i dont think in this one.

and you never gave that mouse away for a folding comp!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Yeah that is really stylish^^

but benbrown didn`t you post those pics a while ago??


Ya as Schubie said, it was posted in it's own thread about my folding farm. But I saw this and figured I would post it in here too. Not everyone visits the folding forum and it really does show my computer room.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


he did in a folding thread, i dont think in this one.

and you never gave that mouse away for a folding comp!










It's too awesome to let go


----------



## go4life

okey, maybe there I have seen it


----------



## KarmaKiller

Nice setup ben!


----------



## TrueNoob

painting the walls blue and black this thanksgiving







these panels and light blue is getting old and looks terrible


----------



## zu903

truenoob where did you get that desk i need a new one.


----------



## Tator Tot

you can get desks like that at target.


----------



## TrueNoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


truenoob where did you get that desk i need a new one.


its at staples, dont think target has it, didnt check though.

http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...s_10051_SEARCH


----------



## alexyov

I rearrenge my computer room, and here's he result...


----------



## noahmateen1234

very nice alexyov. very organized and looks awesome.


----------



## go4life

Hey I was going to say that







Nice alexyov


----------



## alexyov

thanks guys, it was a lot of thinking and a lot of work...


----------



## Badie05

Posting mine soon.







360 Elite, Wii, 500GB MyBook, My PC, Samsung T240 and more. Coming soon







.


----------



## go4life

roger that


----------



## 8ball

My setup, before the cleanup (I've already done most of it, so it's looking awesome, i'll post up some pics of it when I'm done.

But warning to the weak of heart: I like anime, and I make sure you'll know it XDD I need more posters, my goal is to cover every inch of the wall and ceilings.


























Full size versions:
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho.../32253/cat/500


----------



## go4life

someone likes anime here







nice room


----------



## Marin

To...much...anime...


----------



## Kamikaze127

Don't laugh at my cable management








Just got this new desk and 24'' Acer. Both of them are beastly


----------



## 8ball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marin*


to...much...anime...


woot XDD


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice setup 8ball, and you two Kami


----------



## loop0001

hey 8ball...what do you think of that razer keyboard...my eclipse is dying and i need something well lighted that will last... would you recommend?


----------



## Vostro

Heres my little setup...


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Don't laugh at my cable management








Just got this new desk and 24'' Acer. Both of them are beastly



















where did you get the desk i really need a new one.


----------



## 8ball

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
hey 8ball...what do you think of that razer keyboard...my eclipse is dying and i need something well lighted that will last... would you recommend?

The lycosa is a nice keyboard; but you have to like flat (laptop-like) keys, and the rubber finish on them. I'm not a huge fan of the flat keys, but the rubber finish keeps them from collecting the grease normal keyboards do over time.

It's a -fast- keyboard, not that it ever matters XD I use a n52te for my gaming, but it's comfortable, sexy and well lit. I had it for 4 months, RMAed it because I got one of their defective revisions (got a new one two days later).

Highly recommended. My only complaint is that the "surface" of the keyboard (not the keys) is glossy, as well as the media control panel. Glossy attracts fingerprints... and on a media control panel, you can't avoid it!

But that's just me :3 it's a good keyboard!


----------



## kilrbe3

Kamikaze127, where you get that desk?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Kamikaze127, where you get that desk?

This has been asked about a dozen times already









http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...:CG33:CL162972


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
This has been asked about a dozen times already









http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...:CG33:CL162972

thanks but there is one just like it for $110 at walmart


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
This has been asked about a dozen times already









http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...:CG33:CL162972

Put it in your sig,


----------



## Sonic

My room doesn't have much lighting







.

Still the same really just some more things, taken with water damaged camera though not bad for free







.


----------



## timw4mail

Yes, messy....I get it. I like my dual CRT monitor setup


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ball* 
The lycosa is a nice keyboard; but you have to like flat (laptop-like) keys, and the rubber finish on them. I'm not a huge fan of the flat keys, but the rubber finish keeps them from collecting the grease normal keyboards do over time.

It's a -fast- keyboard, not that it ever matters XD I use a n52te for my gaming, but it's comfortable, sexy and well lit. I had it for 4 months, RMAed it because I got one of their defective revisions (got a new one two days later).

Highly recommended. My only complaint is that the "surface" of the keyboard (not the keys) is glossy, as well as the media control panel. Glossy attracts fingerprints... and on a media control panel, you can't avoid it!

But that's just me :3 it's a good keyboard!

righto thanks


----------



## l Casualty

Kamikaze127, Seattle Storm huh? You from Seattle area?


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm buying the desk in a few days! Woot! Looks a bit small for me though. I have to fit a lot of stuff on it lol


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ball* 










OMG <3 the Cintiq!! How much did you pay for it and where did you get it from?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ball* 









I want your desk


----------



## noahmateen1234

Here is my room, I am getting a PC rig in a week or so.
Here is my new Macbook Pro and new desk from Ikea


Another shot of the desk/laptop


My 40" Samsung 1080P LCD+80gb MGS4 PS3+Halo3 Xbox 360+Nintendo 64-hopefully I will get a job and buy an HTPC to hook up


Some of my movies and games. Gotta get another one of those mini-bookcases to put the rest on.


Some of my kicks, I need to get some white air force ones!


I ordered some posters, and I will be getting my rig set up VERY soon. Then I will update. Gimme some ideas on how to make my room better.
-Noah


----------



## bwoasis

My Room (Sorry for the image quality, taken from my IPhone!







):









My computer desk with random stuff all over it.









My 26" TV, with PS3 and PS2









Games, DVDs, CDs, etc.









PC Games, Board Games, Strategy guides, figures, and my guitars.

May end up posting better pictures if I can remember to...


----------



## wigseryc

Now, what have you blacked out in that final picture?


----------



## go4life

maybe it was a porn magazine


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
My Room (Sorry for the image quality, taken from my IPhone!







):









My computer desk with random stuff all over it.









My 26" TV, with PS3 and PS2









Games, DVDs, CDs, etc.









PC Games, Board Games, Strategy guides, figures, and my guitars.

May end up posting better pictures if I can remember to...

I have that same desk / book shelf. I really want a new one.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Here is my room, I am getting a PC rig in a week or so.

I ordered some posters, and I will be getting my rig set up VERY soon. Then I will update. Gimme some ideas on how to make my room better.
-Noah

wow, this is very nice and clean, congrats!....


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Now, what have you blacked out in that final picture?

It's an old license plate from my truck.


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice pic of the new MBP


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 

What does that mean? Cocaine or cum, google tells me lol. Could be either but I did think of cocaine









cum *****


----------



## Darkknight512

Moved desks


----------



## TaiDinh

@Darkknight512

I guess I am not the only person who points their lamp upward.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
@Darkknight512

I guess I am not the only person who points their lamp upward.









Wow and I thought I was the only one too lol


----------



## Mootsfox

I do it too


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
@Darkknight512

I guess I am not the only person who points their lamp upward.









, a lot of folks do...


----------



## Phalanx1

Me too


----------



## TaiDinh

No way!


----------



## PolishNProud

My setup


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice Setup Polish, I like that sound system.


----------



## PolishNProud

Soon there will be a G15 and some mouse ... and more games on the desk


----------



## Tator Tot

Bah, don't waste the money on a G15, get a new monitor first.


----------



## wigseryc

Stolen from another forum, but:

*How To Build Dirt Cheap Speaker Stands*

Perfect for those surround sound setups with speakers that don't have wall-mounts.


----------



## spice003

haha, i've been at that site recently, that's actually a good idea and it won't tip over as easy.


----------



## cyberspyder

My desk (POS compy...my regular is dead currently).























































Brendan


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


My desk (POS compy...my regular is dead currently).



















Brendan


What are those monitors?


----------



## cyberspyder

Made them myself...Zaph ZBM4.


----------



## Mygaffer

Well now I know what house to rob this holiday season! J/K of course...


----------



## THRASHER2

*GALANT Corner desk-left (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Length: 63 "
Width: 47 1/4 "
Min. height: 23 5/8 "
Max. height: 35 3/8 "

Length: 160 cm
Width: 120 cm
Min. height: 60 cm
Max. height: 90 cm

*Added*
*GALANT Table top with frame (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Width: 63 "
Depth: 31 1/2 "
Thickness: 3/4 "

Width: 160 cm
Depth: 80 cm
Thickness: 2 cm

*126" Width of table place







*


----------



## cyberspyder

God bless Ikea.


----------



## Darkknight512

Got the same corner desk, but too bad that's my only desk...


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


God bless Ikea.


It took me a few hours to put this BAD BOY Together


----------



## cyberspyder

I just got that, it took forever, the stupid studs won't line up....


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*


It took me a few hours to put this BAD BOY Together











You have room for like 20 folding rigs there..


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*










*GALANT Corner desk-left (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Length: 63 "
Width: 47 1/4 "
Min. height: 23 5/8 "
Max. height: 35 3/8 "

Length: 160 cm
Width: 120 cm
Min. height: 60 cm
Max. height: 90 cm

*Added*
*GALANT Table top with frame (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Width: 63 "
Depth: 31 1/2 "
Thickness: 3/4 "

Width: 160 cm
Depth: 80 cm
Thickness: 2 cm

*126" Width of table place







*


whats the big ass engine intake looking thing on top of your computer case??


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THRASHER2*


It took me a few hours to put this BAD BOY Together


















ikea huh? whats the name of that sweet shelf setup you got there? my wife wants it lol


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ikea huh? whats the name of that sweet shelf setup you got there? my wife wants it lol


*EXPEDIT TV storage unit (White) IKEA
*
Product dimensions
Width: 72 7/8 "
Depth: 15 3/8 "
Height: 72 7/8 "
Max load/shelf: 29 lb

Width: 185 cm
Depth: 39 cm
Height: 185 cm
Max load/shelf: 13 kg


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


whats the big ass engine intake looking thing on top of your computer case??


One of my HOT ROD MOD Ideas







(_I need time to work on it_)
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...t-rod-mod.html


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Wow and I thought I was the only one too lol


me too, lol


----------



## FilluX

I just got a new desk and chair from IKEA last weekend, tell me what you think









The paintings are on the top of the desk because o haven't had time to put them on the wall.







-FilluX


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


I just got a new desk and chair from IKEA last weekend, tell me what you think









The paintings are on the top of the desk because o haven't had time to put them on the wall.







-FilluX


I got that chair today!!! man thats weird lol..Pretty comfy chair..Its called Markus innnit?


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


I got that chair today!!! man thats weird lol..Pretty comfy chair..Its called Markus innnit?


Haha yes it is







wait for about 1 week and you'll get used to it and it will be even more comfy


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I just got a new desk and chair from IKEA last weekend, tell me what you think









The paintings are on the top of the desk because o haven't had time to put them on the wall.

-FilluX

You didn't get those under the counter lights for your shelf's?


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
You didn't get those under the counter lights for your shelf's?

I don't know what you mean, could you explain?


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I don't know what you mean, could you explain?









*RÃ„NTA* Countertop lighting, halogen

*GRUNDTAL*
Spotlight

*HOPEN* Spotlight


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 
*RÃ„NTA* Countertop lighting, halogen

*GRUNDTAL*
Spotlight

*HOPEN* Spotlight

Wow why didn't i get tehse


----------



## Ryy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THRASHER2* 








*GALANT Corner desk-left (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Length: 63 "
Width: 47 1/4 "
Min. height: 23 5/8 "
Max. height: 35 3/8 "

Length: 160 cm
Width: 120 cm
Min. height: 60 cm
Max. height: 90 cm

*Added*
*GALANT Table top with frame (IKEA)*

*Product dimensions*
Width: 63 "
Depth: 31 1/2 "
Thickness: 3/4 "

Width: 160 cm
Depth: 80 cm
Thickness: 2 cm

*126" Width of table place







*

That is perfect, Thrasher! I am bad need of a desk like that. The wife and I will be checking out Ikea this weekend. How much for your setup?


----------



## THRASHER2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryy* 
That is perfect, Thrasher! I am bad need of a desk like that. The wife and I will be checking out Ikea this weekend. How much for your setup?

Go look at the As-Is area first to see if they have any deals there









GALANT Corner desk-left
*$349.00*

GALANT Table top with frame
*$140.00*


----------



## ThePope

Not much has changed in my computer room, added a G15, new folding rig and coffee table.









(Did not realize how much dust is at the bottom of my chair







)


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
Not much has changed in my computer room, added a G15, new folding rig and coffee table.









(Did not realize how much dust is at the bottom of my chair







)











very nice setup. looks cozy







wish i had all that space.


----------



## shibbiness

ThePope, is that the 40 inch 1080p insignia tv by any chance? My friend just asked me if he should get it like 15 minutes ago







.

If it is, do you recommend it? If it isnt, sorry









Nice setup btw


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
ThePope, is that the 40 inch 1080p insignia tv by any chance? My friend just asked me if he should get it like 15 minutes ago







.

If it is, do you recommend it? If it isnt, sorry









Nice setup btw

It's a Samsung.


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
It's a Samsung.

Yup. Samsung 42"


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
Yup. Samsung 42"

ah sorry looked like this one at first glance









http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodde...49&catid=24558


----------



## /Ben




----------



## go4life

looks clean ben! nice


----------



## NEvolution




----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

Laters

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4495/p1010216pt2.jpg[/IMG]
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/5112/p1010213gc1.jpg[/IMG]
http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/8437/p1010227je2.jpg[/IMG]
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/7907/p1010228bt2.jpg[/IMG]
http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/9717/p1010222ev6.jpg[/IMG]


You need to look into a program called ultramon.
I hate seeing all that screen space with the same wallpaper and no taskbar on them









Ultramon will allow you to have a unique wallpaper on each monitor and a taskbar on each if you wish, so the windows on that monitor appear in that monitor's tasbar


----------



## msremmert

I'm currently studying at Swansea University, UK. So I'm afraid the best I can do are my pictures of my room.








In my sig it states I have two monitors. I do, one has gone home temporarily as the monitor on my sisters PC packed in, so she's having a lend of my lovely S-IPS panel while she gets herself sorted out.








Here's my current set up.








Here be a side shot with a bit of my view included.








Another shot from the front.
It's a bit of a mess at the moment, it could do with a sort out I suppose, I just really can't be arsed at this moment in time.
There's a piccy of an Audi R8 on the shelf, because the better half bought me a driving experience thing for my birthday.







She's awesome.








Last but no least, a shot of sunny Wales. On a warm day, it really is a beautiful place to live. I'm less than a 5 minute walk from the beach.









On another note - I practically live by the program Ultramon. It really is a fantastic piece of kit, well worth the money.


----------



## Tator Tot

Grade A set up man!

Specially just for college.


----------



## Dexhead




----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dexhead*




















I think you exceeded your bandwidth


----------



## Dexhead

I know im registering for a new site. Imagecave sucks...


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msremmert*


I'm currently studying at Swansea University, UK. So I'm afraid the best I can do are my pictures of my room.








In my sig it states I have two monitors. I do, one has gone home temporarily as the monitor on my sisters PC packed in, so she's having a lend of my lovely S-IPS panel while she gets herself sorted out.








Here's my current set up.








Here be a side shot with a bit of my view included.








Another shot from the front.
It's a bit of a mess at the moment, it could do with a sort out I suppose, I just really can't be arsed at this moment in time.
There's a piccy of an Audi R8 on the shelf, because the better half bought me a driving experience thing for my birthday.







She's awesome.








Last but no least, a shot of sunny Wales. On a warm day, it really is a beautiful place to live. I'm less than a 5 minute walk from the beach.









On another note - I practically live by the program Ultramon. It really is a fantastic piece of kit, well worth the money.


Hey dude nice Computer room...There's alot of guys from around Swansea on here







myself included. I live in Gorseinon...Prosser(OCN admin) is from round swansea too....


----------



## Dexhead




----------



## Dexhead

Yay it worked this time, what do you think?


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## eureka

That image is older than the internet. Why even try posting it.


----------



## Aaroman

My personal fav. the 50cal. machine gun


----------



## Commended

Do i see a bazooka? Why do need those guns?


----------



## PCpwnz

BEcause it is awesome


----------



## Plasticmonkey32

Here are some pics of my PC room...
























Side View, Also watch movies in my PC room...


----------



## Dexhead

Nice, everyone has those Z-5500 speakers, well me too. Nice setup


----------



## Takendown2

Nice Guns! Are those Airsoft or real guns? and is it even legal to buy a spas-12 and m16/m4 with a m203 noob tube?


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Nice Guns! Are those Airsoft or real guns? and is it even legal to buy a spas-12 and m16/m4 with a m203 noob tube?


It's not his room..


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Nice Guns! Are those Airsoft or real guns? and is it even legal to buy a spas-12 and m16/m4 with a m203 noob tube?


why wouldent a spas-12 be legal? its just a folding stock? i have a mossberg 12gauge with a very similar folding stock on it. anyway the pic is not his room, he was posting it cause its a sweet pic, and yes im pretty certian its an airsoft collection


----------



## SentryOptic

EDIT: WHOOPS, posted in the wrong window XD

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post4829482


----------



## cyberspyder

Besides, it'd be pretty stupid to have all of those guns out....I hope he's got a crap load of ammunition somewhere, cause I don't see any. When it comes time to use it....ummm it'd be useless.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Tator Tot

Nice desk, but more shameless whoring of your Torture Rack..../sigh....j/k

Though, that Iphone is icky. Get it out of here.


----------



## KarmaKiller

What's that to the right of your screen?


----------



## wigseryc

Marin = richest kid on the forums.


----------



## eureka

Can't be that rich, pretty tame speakers.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
What's that to the right of your screen?

Waterpipe.


----------



## KarmaKiller

That's what I thought it was


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Marin = richest kid on the forums.


The chair must've costed him apretty penny, how is it? I forgot who makes it, but I did look at that model when I was getting my chair.


----------



## .Style

He also has a macbook, iphone and immense PC...


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


He also has a macbook, iphone and immense PC...


MacBook is about 2 years old and the iPhone was my dads. He had an opportunity to get a 3G so I got the old iPhone.


----------



## JoeUbi

You don't have to be rich to have nice stuff. I know plenty of people who have a nice stuff and are in debt up to their eyeballs. And whichever the case may be for Marin and his family, I don't think it's any of our business.


----------



## DarkNite

Give me a few months and ill post up a nice screenie


----------



## NuclearCrap

Here's mine:


----------



## Sonic

How did you mount your speakers?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
How did you mount your speakers?

Took some 2" heavy duty screws and just drilled into the wall.


----------



## Dexhead

I did the same, but my only prob is i barely notice the rear speakers. They produce sound with 5.1 and everything, but they are about 8 feet from my chair. Do you think it would be worth unmounting them fromt he wall and putting them on my desk? How are your rear speakers set up NuclearCrap?


----------



## CaptObvious

Here's mine! Gonna be getting a Coolermaster HAF case soon and going in the direction of watercooling. As far as cable management is concerned....what's that?


























Matt


----------



## ErBall

out of all that stuff the first thing i noticed was that picture of leon and his little trainee.


----------



## Sn0wm4n

CaptObvious... Ur setup is amazing... and I hate you for it... lol jk. Great setup.


----------



## CaptObvious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


out of all that stuff the first thing i noticed was that picture of leon and his little trainee.


The painting is called "No women, no children right?" and I got it from Camden Market in London by these guys: http://www.timeart.co.uk/


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dexhead*


I did the same, but my only prob is i barely notice the rear speakers. They produce sound with 5.1 and everything, but they are about 8 feet from my chair. Do you think it would be worth unmounting them fromt he wall and putting them on my desk? How are your rear speakers set up NuclearCrap?


Get an X-Fi.









I just adjust distance and angle in Creative Console and it works like a charm.


----------



## rpm666

Here's half of my office


----------



## Gumby.

My room/ studio...


----------



## go4life

rpm666 really nice







(you got so many monitors!







)
and gumby looks like you have it fine to


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msremmert*


I'm currently studying at Swansea University, UK. So I'm afraid the best I can do are my pictures of my room.








In my sig it states I have two monitors. I do, one has gone home temporarily as the monitor on my sisters PC packed in, so she's having a lend of my lovely S-IPS panel while she gets herself sorted out.








Here's my current set up.








Here be a side shot with a bit of my view included.








Another shot from the front.
It's a bit of a mess at the moment, it could do with a sort out I suppose, I just really can't be arsed at this moment in time.
There's a piccy of an Audi R8 on the shelf, because the better half bought me a driving experience thing for my birthday.







She's awesome.








Last but no least, a shot of sunny Wales. On a warm day, it really is a beautiful place to live. I'm less than a 5 minute walk from the beach.









On another note - I practically live by the program Ultramon. It really is a fantastic piece of kit, well worth the money.



My house is in the distance of your picture








near the big white building hehe. I also live in swansea and that nice day picture is so nostologic







. I'm guessing you live down mumbles.


----------



## msremmert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*


My house is in the distance of your picture







near the big white building hehe. I also live in swansea and that nice day picture is so nostologic







. I'm guessing you live down mumbles.


There be a lot of white buildings!







I'm surprised how many people there are locally, I assumed everybody was from the USA on this forum.
Dear lord, so are you telling me that if you had a pair of binoculars, you could see me changing or when I have a ****?... Not that any of us do such things...

Nope not that far down. I'm actually on the university campus which I'm loving.








I've got family further down the coast in Burry Port so I already knew the area pretty damn well before moving here.
Big hello to everybody else who lives in Swansea.








There are some pretty damn sweet set ups on here actually, awful lot of those Z5500s as well. They really are good.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*







nice chair and setup

also nice hookah if i'm correct


----------



## Tator Tot

I never noticed the hookah Marin...


----------



## nivlek

My setup,


----------



## SEEBEE

older rig....not even a rig, it was a crap computer, now in its place is the rig below.
Will Update pics once i get my new 8800 ultra sli going


----------



## corry29

Hey nivlek,
what chair is that?


----------



## nivlek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey nivlek,
what chair is that?









Hey its the Aeron chair from Herman Miller


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nivlek*


Hey its the Aeron chair from Herman Miller


uhh, ***,
i just looked it up, and how much does that chair run for?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


nice chair and setup

also nice hookah if i'm correct



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I never noticed the hookah Marin...


Yeah, it's a hookah. Got it in Israel a year ago.


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Yeah, it's a hookah. Got it in Israel a year ago.


hookah. right


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Yeah, it's a hookah. Got it in Israel a year ago.

Try sheesha, it is wonderful.

Back on topic....

My old rig (Now has a 19" Flat pannel)









My newer rig, the one with the E8400.

























and later pix with my new Antec 300 and my HTPC pics.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Try sheesha, it is wonderful.


Hookah and Shisha kinda go hand-in-hand... I mean there's really not much you can do with Shisha besides putting it in your hookah. lol You CAN put other stuff in the hookah, but can't really talk about that and it would be a waste of the stuff I can't talk about. Unless your Marin and you live in California and have a prescription.


----------



## jarble

here is myn ignore the mess







Attachment 87148Attachment 87149Attachment 87150


----------



## Commended

Nice chair







So what are you doing with the graphic card


----------



## nivlek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
uhh, ***,
i just looked it up, and how much does that chair run for?

i got it for retail price -10%


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Commended* 
Nice chair







So what are you doing with the graphic card

hey after that 3rd monitor I was/am scant broke

i had just received it from an ocn member to start a folding rig. I took it apart and cleaned it yes I am ocd







hopefully getting that rig together soon


----------



## Monkey92

Here's my humble, simple setup


----------



## rxkevin

I actually have the same headphones as you.


----------



## HandOfDoom

cant DEL


----------



## HandOfDoom

My home PC installation, with refreshments close by.


----------



## Ducky

^^ Clean, but EW to the white drive.


----------



## PolishNProud

WHere do u put your legs ?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*


WHere do u put your legs ?


Maybe he doesn't have legs.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Maybe he doesn't have legs.


lol, I hope he does for his sake


----------



## =>WiLL<=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*


WHere do u put your legs ?


_sideways._


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PolishNProud* 
WHere do u put your legs ?

spread them


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice alcohol cart.


----------



## robbo2

HANDOFDOOM there is no way i could game like that! or do anything really i need to spread out looks cramped


----------



## _^MeRcY

My Setup before I sold my stuff, a newly updated setup will come shortly


----------



## default501x

nice headphones mercy


----------



## _^MeRcY

yup 555's, going to get a pair of 600's or 650's


----------



## default501x

i am borrowing a pair of 650s from a friend of mine, they sound AMAZING.

the only problem is that you cant really listen to any portable devices with them, but with headphones like that it was kind of expected.


----------



## mst3k

It's not much, but it's what I've got.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*


My Setup before I sold my stuff, a newly updated setup will come shortly



















This keyboard looks a lot like the OCZ Elixir Alchemy thing.. In fact, almost identical.


----------



## default501x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


This keyboard looks a lot like the OCZ Elixir Alchemy thing.. In fact, almost identical.


i believe its a razer tarantula, the one with the ipod dock... Mercy did you happen to get that keyboard off of Woot?


----------



## HandOfDoom

it's not that cramped lol, the keyboard tray pulls right out. And the Logitech mouse sits on a goldtouch mouse pad. Oh, and I do have legs and even a chair to sit on


----------



## _^MeRcY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


i believe its a razer tarantula, the one with the ipod dock... Mercy did you happen to get that keyboard off of Woot?


nah, had mine for a long time. ocz's keyboard is a knock off as razer had theirs first. btw, you have a amp hooked up to your 650's ?


----------



## _^MeRcY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


This keyboard looks a lot like the OCZ Elixir Alchemy thing.. In fact, almost identical.


ocz copied razer. this has been out for almost 2 1/2 years.


----------



## chuckcalo

I dunno how you people can have more than 2 rigs .. I hope you do have a good use for them.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have 4 Rigs currently, 1 is giong to be a [email protected] box (Sig) My main rig is down, no Graphics card right now cause I don't want to get one till the 40nm Die shrink, my backup rig is what I use mostly right now, and my HTPC is that, HTPC and gets plenty of use. Also a digital media studio for audio mixing and tablet fun.


----------



## _^MeRcY

ive got my macbook, I sold my last rig and im currently in design of my new rig


----------



## noahmateen1234

I got my new macbook pro, and I am planning on building an HTPC which I will use a LOT. Then I also just got a gaming rig(which i traded my ps3 for) and it was too good of a deal to pass up. It is on it's way to me now. Once I get that I will post my pics.


----------



## _^MeRcY

cool cool. I need to sell my paintball gear so I can get the cash for the new pc. Just bought my friends 360 so ive been pretty busy


----------



## aznofazns

I envy those of you with a main rig and a laptop... my 17" HP dv8000t desktop replacement died on me a month ago (Windows problem) so I sent it home with my dad so he could reinstall XP... but then he sent it to the other half of the globe so my aunt could use it. Oh well, that p.o.s. was missing W and C keys, had an overheating graphics card, and was way too heavy to carry around on campus. I need to get a netbook


----------



## Col. Newman

I have 4 but only my main rig is up and running at the moment, I waiting for my Mobo to get back from RMA for my folding rig / server. My linux box doesn't have a hard drive going to put the one in it from my sig rig but I have to clone the drive to the 500GB I am put in my sig rig first. and my old linux box doesn't have a hard drive either. O and I got my laptop too which works fine


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't have a laptop yet, I'm torn, I either want a netbook or a TabletPC


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mst3k*


It's not much, but it's what I've got.


Looks like it's all you need brother.


----------



## smoke12291

here's mine.

just rearranged everything today, I like how it turned out









sorry the light by my computer kind of washes out pictures + they were taken on my camera phone (on camera







)


----------



## Takkei

Hehe I like my setup, I might be getting a corner desk, so I don't have to have 3 separate things hold stuff up.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Hehe I like my setup, I might be getting a corner desk, so I don't have to have 3 separate things hold stuff up.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*









































haha yes bawls are delicious.


----------



## JoeUbi

Cherry Bawls? Leave now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Bawls G33k Beer is WIN!


----------



## odie

My desk halloween night


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Cherry Bawls? Leave now.

true that, the only good bawls, is the original.


----------



## Robilar

Here is the room my wife affectionately calls "The Dungeon" (ironic as its on the third floor of my house...)


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey I have that monitor arm aswell.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here is the room my wife affectionately calls "The Dungeon" (ironic as its on the third floor of my house...)


is that a chopped up super lanboy in the corner?


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


Cherry Bawls? Leave now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


true that, the only good bawls, is the original.










lol yes it is. cherry was the only one i had available.









original + glass bottle = win.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


is that a chopped up super lanboy in the corner?


Yep. I modded it into a workbench


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Here is mine. Taken With my Razr2 Cellphone























































It's messy i know. W/E


----------



## Syrillian

Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:


----------



## nafljhy

oh so beautiful. i want to enter that sacred land!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

My lower half just exploded at the same instant my upper half imploded.


----------



## Marin

You won the game


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:











If you're saying you want to trade, I guess i will









Very nice setup there syrillian


----------



## chuckcalo

I don't know if I'm going to sell my current rig (e6750, ds3l). Should I just put a blower inside the case, clean it and then post some pics of it ?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Click pictures to enlarge


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Click pictures to enlarge




pink ftw


----------



## johnny9794

Much room for gaming.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny9794* 
Much room for gaming.

small and clean


----------



## El Maestro

My little setup


----------



## Syrillian

El Maestro, I like that track lighting above the desk. Is it wired through the ceiling, or is there an A/C plug on it?


----------



## El Maestro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
El Maestro, I like that track lighting above the desk. Is it wired through the ceiling, or is there an A/C plug on it?

It's wired through the ceiling, and you can turn it on and off by touching it.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:











beautiful.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:











OMG! I so want that!








Rep+ for a REALLY nice setup


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Ok, my home office is a disaster right now and I'll be cleaning this weekend so I'll do some before and afters. Here's the before:




























This one's a bit blurry but anyway...


----------



## Tator Tot

Do want...


----------



## go4life

wow, that is multi monitor heaven


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm no Syrillian, but here's what I've got to work with.

















Yes, there's a screwdriver in my pen holder. Never know when Copper Top will need surgery.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:










Truly epic, Syr. The only thing missing is a completely, one-off all-acrylic workbench/desk/tech station with plenty of storage and removable everything for easy access.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Oh...If I could have Syrilians cases...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Omg how many times will Syrillian's godlike setup be quoted?









1001


----------



## SmasherBasher

1002


----------



## aznofazns

That is a pretty godly setup... but I'm not sure if it quite compares to Renner's setup here: http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....photo&page=159

Scroll to the bottom and let your jaws drop


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
That is a pretty godly setup... but I'm not sure if it quite compares to Renner's setup here: http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....photo&page=159

Scroll to the bottom and let your jaws drop

Wow, that has to be the coolest setup I've ever seen. haha. I wonder why his very left monitor is turned off? and So much room but yet that little "Black Box" haha


----------



## Manji

Amazing setups
This was my old setup:









This is my new setup: (It ain't a MAC but made it look like one so hopefully I will only receive half hate from most of the member OCN.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I like your desk lamp

where did you get that? I might want something like that! I hate shadows when i am trying to write or draw stuff


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Wow, that has to be the coolest setup I've ever seen. haha. I wonder why his very left monitor is turned off? and So much room but yet that little "Black Box" haha

That little box on the left is an HP MediaSmart home server lol... but yeah his setup is ridiculous... he even painted that Nvidia mermaid poster on his wall. WTH.


----------



## cltitus

this is my current setup since my old roomate moved out and me selling some things im missing a 72in dlp which was sick for video games just hadto sit back 9 feet. but old ****ty computer runs my movies i have on a network for my my home tv station


----------



## Syrillian

Wow!

Lots of really nice setups around these parts.

But if a comparison must be made and tallies taken, then tr8rjohnk or Renner takes the Blue Ribbon.

Wow... just wow!


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## aznofazns

Still rockin those CRTs eh? Is that two monitors connected to two separate rigs or are you running a dual monitor setup?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Still rockin those CRTs eh? Is that two monitors connected to two separate rigs or are you running a dual monitor setup?

Its hooked up to 2 of my rigs, even though the one is down.

My E8400 rig, and my Sig rig.

Though, my Sig rig is still in construction.

And yeah, Dual 19" CRTs FTW, I'd love to have dual 22" LCD


----------



## litho

Here's my current setup


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Its hooked up to 2 of my rigs, even though the one is down.

My E8400 rig, and my Sig rig.

Though, my Sig rig is still in construction.

And yeah, Dual 19" CRTs FTW, I'd love to have dual 22" LCD

Nah dude, dual 1080p 24" is where it's all at. 22" are nice but the res just isn't quite high enough for the amount of space you get. Which reminds me, I saw some random Viewsonic 23" 1920x1080 LCD online that was like 300 or 400 bucks. Anyone else see that?

EDIT: Okay I was totally wrong. It's a 21.5" 1080p that costs 199.99 after rebate. Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824116396


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Nah dude, dual 1080p 24" is where it's all at. 22" are nice but the res just isn't quite high enough for the amount of space you get. Which reminds me, I saw some random Viewsonic 23" 1920x1080 LCD online that was like 300 or 400 bucks. Anyone else see that?

EDIT: Okay I was totally wrong. It's a 21.5" 1080p that costs 199.99 after rebate. Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824116396


22" seems fine to me, I don't know what I would do with dual 24" monitors, I mean, my TV is 28"...then again, thats just for my room, and is a whole foot from my couch.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *litho* 
Here's my current setup










You were the one who couldn't decide between the black or orange Acer, right?

Either way it looks great


----------



## proTip

just screwin around with my new computer










bad source =(


----------



## Marin

Old pic is ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold.


----------



## proTip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Old pic is ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold.

Yeah obviously, its probably from the 70s and has been on the web since it was invented.


----------



## psyKist

This is my room - it mainly showing the rig but you get the jisty.















Argh big image is big!

How to make smaller :S


----------



## cd_rom

hey, i got a question for you litho! How come your acer monitor is orange? 
I want to change my silver lcd monitor to black if possible.

I love thread like this, soo many nice set up!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cd_rom*


hey, i got a question for you litho! How come your acer monitor is orange? 
I want to change my silver lcd monitor to black if possible.

I love thread like this, soo many nice set up!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009155


----------



## 98uk

Love the mess!


----------



## FilluX

Alex, i have got the same mouse, keyboard and a antec spotcool


----------



## Unstableiser

I have that ASUS monitor at work, they're not bad. I prefer the whiskey though


----------



## cd_rom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009155

woow! That is the hell of a nice monitor.

Can i take the plastic thingy (what you call it?!) around my monitor out and paint it black or other colour?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cd_rom*


woow! That is the hell of a nice monitor.

Can i take the plastic thingy (what you call it?!) around my monitor out and paint it black or other colour?


Bezel?

You probably could. I dunno if it would look good though, you'd be painting plastic :/


----------



## wigseryc

I've painted a monitor bezel before. Didn't come out looking awesome, but i'll blame that on my lack of spray skills.


----------



## cd_rom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Bezel?

You probably could. I dunno if it would look good though, you'd be painting plastic :/


ah yes! that was the word i was looking . The plastic bezel on my screen is pretty flimsy, i guess i should just leave it alone then.

Thanks for reply


----------



## MrMason

my computer area is also my bedroom, gotta love college.


----------



## shibbiness

^^^ awesome!!


----------



## litho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


You were the one who couldn't decide between the black or orange Acer, right?

Either way it looks great










Yea







very happy with the purchase.


----------



## litho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cd_rom*


hey, i got a question for you litho! How come your acer monitor is orange? 
I want to change my silver lcd monitor to black if possible.

I love thread like this, soo many nice set up!


LOL its orange because It is a gaming monitor made to pair with the acer aspire preditor pc.


----------



## cd_rom

LOL! i didnt know, i never seen any lcd monitors in other colour except black/silver.

When i saw your orange acer monitor, first thing struck me was damn! that must be a customised bezel lol.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I have that ASUS monitor at work, they're not bad. I prefer the whiskey though









You should know that they make greater whisky a bit north of you.


----------



## corry29

I'm about to move soon,
theres gonna be a new desk and a new computer soon,

but for now:


----------



## go4life

looks good


----------



## KC_Flip

Finally decided to post mine up. A little bit messy but not too bad.

Pics #1 & 2: Desk, comp, random stuff, etc.

Pic #3: About half of my shotglass/barglass/liquor memorabilia collection.


----------



## UkuleleGod




----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is the room my wife affectionately calls "The Dungeon" (ironic as its on the third floor of my house...)

*insert subtle "i have a 3 story house" comment here*


----------



## hercules

wo0ow.....actually i'm posting in the 439 page...i didn't seen them all but i saw lots.....and i mean lots.....awesome......soo0o sexy setups........dreams







.....anyway i will post mine too tomorow guys...


----------



## zu903

where are you guys getting the l shaped glass desks.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


where are you guys getting the l shaped glass desks.


http://www.target.com/L-Shaped-Glass...%20desk&page=1
I saw this one online, then went to the store and bought it.


----------



## ryanggfx

desk

I bought the sharper image glass L desk and I really like it. You can buy all the pieces separately i believe, to make a custom set-up. It has really held together well and is quite sturdy compared to my other furniture like it. I have an RCA style tv stand that is really unstable and poor quality; it was the same price as some of the sharper image desks.


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


http://www.target.com/L-Shaped-Glass...%20desk&page=1
I saw this one online, then went to the store and bought it.











thanks they even have some stores with the desk by me


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*











my computer area is also my bedroom, gotta love college.


Virginia Tech...that's a shame. Nice room though.


----------



## Syrillian

Big O ~ Nice and simple, yet screaming,

* "FRAG ME!"*


----------



## spaceballsrules

My office, I mean my living room, I mean my computer's room


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *proTip*


just screwin around with my new computer










bad source =(


I love the super-imposed image of Vista on the screen LOL


----------



## Droopz

New setup. Going for the red theme now. Just gotta swap out the fans in the case.

Also, converted the Gundam to USB lol










All red'ed up...


----------



## Tator Tot

Droopz, I love your for having Char's Zaku!


----------



## Droopz

Haha.... umm thanks? lol

Big fan of the Perfect Grade Gundams,


----------



## Tator Tot

Haha, so I am, I have a huge Gundam model collection.

Is it sad if I know all there names...Zero, GPO01 FB, Skygrasper with Alle Strike, Rouge Strike, the Mk II


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Big O ~ Nice and simple, yet screaming,

* "FRAG ME!"*




















he quoted someone else, that picture is of MrMason's room


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










he quoted someone else, that picture is of MrMason's room










"Today folks, we get a rare look at the Syrillian fail. Make sure to use Print Screen, this is something you may never again see in your lifetime." *print screen buttons being pressed* "And as we continue on down the thread..."


----------



## olio

Hi guys I'm a big fan of the thread! Here is mine computer/living room I hope you like it!


----------



## kimosabi

Very nice Denon amp you got there. I had a PMA925R once. Great sound!


----------



## olio

^^ THX bro I love it!!







Combined with my JBL speakers it simply rocks!


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice room olio


----------



## zu903

where are some good places to buy desks


----------



## olio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
Nice room olio

THX bro!







Cheers!


----------



## go4life

wow I really like your setup olio! rep++ for that









cheers


----------



## blaze_125

My room is quite the ordinary one so I figured I'd post my buddy's desk.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

holy :turd: what does he have running all of that?
ie. single computer? how many vid card? triple head to go?


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


holy :turd: what does he have running all of that?
ie. single computer? how many vid card? triple head to go?


It's all running from a single Mac.
He's a graphic artist/publisher/composer/designer/etc...

Every single one of them get used daily.
Email, word processing, imaging soft, task list, PartyPoker, Cable TV, Web Browser... all used "at once"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so is he using two triple head to go's then?


----------



## go4life

wow blaze, your buddy likes multitasking lol


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


so is he using two triple head to go's then?


I don't know the exact details. I just know all the screens are connected to the same computer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow blaze, your buddy likes multitasking lol


That's what keeps him ahead of his competition. While some others have to browse through their open windows to find something, he just looks up(or sideways) and finds what he needs.

I run a dual screen setup at work, and sometimes I wish I had a third and forth monitor.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blaze_125* 
That's what keeps him ahead of his competition. While some others have to browse through their open windows to find something, he just looks up(or sideways) and finds what he needs.

lol







well I guess it is nice to have when you work with some things!


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
lol







well I guess it is nice to have when you work with some things!

Lol yeah.
It's too bad most games aren't taking advantage of multi-screen setups yet. I could see someone build a 360Âº game environment using multiple screens


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blaze_125* 
Lol yeah.
It's too bad most games aren't taking advantage of multi-screen setups yet. I could see someone build a 360Âº game environment using multiple screens

yeah.. But it would be a little pain to game with 360Âº lol, have to turn around all the time (I would get dizzy







)


----------



## TenaciousRig

Hola, I always enjoy looking to see what other peoples rigs and rooms look like so I figured I should also play along and contribute!


----------



## go4life

hey tenaciousrig, what do you have in this locker to the left? glass balls or something?


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey tenaciousrig, what do you have in this locker to the left? glass balls or something?









mini NFL football helmets...I'm a big fan of both college and professional(despite the money hungry players) football.


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yeah.. But it would be a little pain to game with 360Âº lol, have to turn around all the time (I would get dizzy







)

Actually no.
You'd play the same you usually do. But when you want to look on your right, you'd be able to keep going straight and simply turn your head to look on your right.


----------



## olio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
wow I really like your setup olio! rep++ for that









cheers

THX bro my first rep!







one for you too!







Cheers!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olio* 
THX bro my first rep!







one for you too!








Cheers!

My pleasure homie


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## go4life

^ mancave?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^ mancave?









rofl!!! rep+


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
rofl!!! rep+

lol thanks for the rep









btw my wifi is called mancave lol


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blaze_125* 
Lol yeah.
It's too bad most games aren't taking advantage of multi-screen setups yet. I could see someone build a 360Âº game environment using multiple screens

I'm sure this isn't the first time this pic's been posted but the multi-monitor gaming talk made me think of it:










Anyone want to use the power usage/cost analysis thing from the News section on this guy's setup? That's 13 CRTs....


----------



## FilluX

^ Haha that's awesome


----------



## lenzo

My old lady would try to commit me...................
My room photo is in my profile.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Anyone want to use the power usage/cost analysis thing from the News section on this guy's setup? That's 13 CRTs....

Probably fairly expensive, assuming he ran them regularly. Might not look like too impressive a setup now, compared to most.. but it's old.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
My old lady would try to commit me...................
My room photo is in my profile.

Awesome poster


----------



## MNiceGuy

If you think about it, if this person had today's large, low-cost LCD screens the same effect could be achieved to a higher degree and with a lot less hardware. Pretty cool that someone got that all working though.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TenaciousRig* 
Hola, I always enjoy looking to see what other peoples rigs and rooms look like so I figured I should also play along and contribute!










jesus, what shutter speed did you use? your fans aren't blurring at all.
and
nice football helmet collection








i collected them all back when they had the old style facemasks.
then i re-collected them, when they updated the facemasks.
then idk what happened to them







i don't care much for football anyways, it was my brother and my dad who did


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note




----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note* 



If this is actually your desktop, why are you not folding?


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

I don't fold for OCN.

*EDIT:* _Not_ my desktop, FYI. Thought I'd list it, since there was an equally elaborate configuration on the last page.


----------



## aznofazns

Is that guy actually playing a flight simulator or are they just pictures? How would you even manage to set a game up that uses 13 monitors in the first place? Besides, those PCs look like crap unless they're something ridiculous under the hood.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Is that guy actually playing a flight simulator or are they just pictures? How would you even manage to set a game up that uses 13 monitors in the first place? Besides, those PCs look like crap unless they're something ridiculous under the hood.

Yeah, he's running Flight Sim. Photo is ancient, so it was once a very impressive setup, no doubt.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note* 


I wish I could do that to my dinning room


----------



## Ando

I wish I could do that to ANY room - lol


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ando* 
I wish I could do that to ANY room - lol

I dunno, bathroom might not work out so well.


----------



## Ando

LOL - Might if it was a big bathroom. Imagine sitting on the toilet plying on that!!


----------



## rmvvwls

Latest photos.
Sorry about the blur, it's a tough camera, but not great with low-light.


----------



## go4life

looks great man


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Latest photos.
Sorry about the blur, it's a tough camera, but not great with low-light.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...ium/comp25.JPG
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...ium/comp19.JPG


Nice!!


----------



## rmvvwls

Just got the E2200HD. AWESOME monitor.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/3dmark.PNG[/img]]http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/3dmark.PNG


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Just got the E2200HD. AWESOME monitor.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/3dmark.PNG[/img]]http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/3dmark.PNG


your pic dont work..


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmvvwls* 
Just got the E2200HD. AWESOME monitor.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/3dmark.PNG

Yeah it is. Why didn't I wait a bit for it. [T2200HD here so it's the no frills one for like 15 cheaper nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu]


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zomgiwin* 
jesus, what shutter speed did you use? your fans aren't blurring at all.
and
nice football helmet collection








i collected them all back when they had the old style facemasks.
then i re-collected them, when they updated the facemasks.
then idk what happened to them







i don't care much for football anyways, it was my brother and my dad who did

haha, in all honesty i just used my crummy Canon Powershot A520 point and shoot camera to take that photo and i didn't really adjust anything. I got that small mini football case and all the helmets together one year as a christmas present, i had seen those little helmets before but not in a collection like that so i thought they were pretty sweet! Thx!


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*





I want more information about this users set up.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Well this is my room, sorry for the bad quality.








































My Pillow? Yes it's Little Foot from the first Land Before Time movie
The sheet on the pillow is from 1988 and was my first personal Pillow and it's my dearest one. The pillow is more then ten years older than me.

The first picture is last week when building my free giveaway PC.
The PC in the corner will be the new TERA rig.


----------



## alexyov

i've post some pics before, but i rearrenge my computer room and this is the final result...


----------



## Kamikaze127

*I cleaned some and even Vacuumed! (btw I like green...)*

Here is the corner that is the computer space.









My shoe collection... so vast..









Just the desk.









The Ticking Time Bomb (planted position)

















Oh yeah, lets cut the lights.


----------



## go4life

^ nice setup!









Edit: those shoes in the middle I use to


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


^ nice setup!









Edit: those shoes in the middle I use to










Yeah I like Adidas, the middle pair are my wear & tear pair, and the orange/white ones are everything else civil.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Yeah I like Adidas, the middle pair are my wear & tear pair, and the orange/white ones are everything else civil.


same here! They have lived a rough life lol


----------



## olio

Very nice room you got there alexyov!


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Well this is my room, sorry for the bad quality.

My Pillow? Yes it's Little Foot from the first Land Before Time movie
The sheet on the pillow is from 1988 and was my first personal Pillow and it's my dearest one. The pillow is more then ten years older than me.

The first picture is last week when building my free giveaway PC.
The PC in the corner will be the new TERA rig.









nice looking speaker stands. did you make em your self?


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olio*


Very nice room you got there alexyov!










i just look at your's, and wow, very cool!...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
nice looking speaker stands. did you make em your self?

Nope I borrowed them form a friend who made them.


----------



## spice003

they still look nice though. you should stain them or paint them to make em look better!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
they still look nice though. you should stain them or paint them to make em look better!

hehe or get some kinky black metal stative indead








Matte black is sex and so is perfect sound.


----------



## spice003

what do you mean by kinky?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
what do you mean by kinky?

all black things are kinky







black pc case, PS3, Samsung 245B (not BW for christ sake) yummy black stylish stuff with no LED or diods.


----------



## spice003

oh!, i know, i prefer black over any other color my self. i think i have a fetish for black things


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


oh!, i know, i prefer black over any other color my self. i think i have a fetish for black things



















Perfect room for playing scary games







No LEDs or such childish stuff.








FYI, it's my room


----------



## spice003

thats not what i meant, thats way too black, you'll probably trip over something and heart your self. do you use night vision to get around?
you should try playing FEAR with the sound all the way up or final destination!


----------



## Biggu

heres my desk and computer area.


----------



## kimosabi

I refuse to accept that all those tidy stations really is that tidy 24/7.


----------



## eureka

I wish my furniture was less suck.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
I refuse to accept that all those tidy stations really is that tidy 24/7.









stations? my corner isn't clean, it's full of stuff on the table if that's what you meant.


----------



## Badie05

Long time troller first time poster. Here you go guys:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Badie05* 
Long time troller first time poster. Here you go guys:









Nice but the question is, how hot does your PC get?


----------



## Badie05

It's water cooled







Rad is at the top and blows upwards. My teps are great @ stock speeds. 29C on CPU and 34 on the 4850. @load.


----------



## Mootsfox

Where did you get the desk?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*





this reminds me of the sonar system in "The Dark Knight"


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


this reminds me of the sonar system in "The Dark Knight"


Indeed it does.


----------



## retro41

shuffled through random pages, some rather sweet room's people relaxing in I must say

keep 'em coming


----------



## olio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
what are those little silver square things an your walls?

The lower ones are electricity plugs and the higher ones are light switches







they are made by Legrand


----------



## *JUMP*

old pic 2007, but it works









new setup coming


----------



## retro41

I like the way you have boxes and cd cases keep stuff level in thtr photo


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Hdtv in room










ill get new pics with full room soon


----------



## go4life

nice setup rud3bwoy! but add your system here:
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## Droopz

EDIT : New pics here

http://www.overclock.net/4974512-post4514.html


----------



## go4life

droopz, I just got to say it.

I love your setup<3

rep+


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
what are those little silver square things an your walls?

i like to know that too...


----------



## olio

^^ answer given!







page #448 post #4479! But I'll say it again for you bro the lower ones are electricity plugs and the higher located ones are light switches they are made by Legrand


----------



## alexyov

hey guys, check this thread out... i think is going to be fun
Best Of: Computer Room Pics
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...tml?highlight=


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olio* 
^^ answer given!







page #448 post #4479! But I'll say it again for you bro the lower ones are electricity plugs and the higher located ones are light switches they are made by Legrand









thx olio, i alredy saw that...


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Where did you get the desk?

i have the exact same one, i got mine at staples for $100! pretty cheap and its pretty big


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
i have the exact same one, i got mine at staples for $100! pretty cheap and its pretty big

Is this it?

http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...:CG33:CL161508


----------



## Bulldog22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Is this it?

http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...:CG33:CL161508

Yes
I got mine for $70 just a few months back. It must have been selling a lot for the price to go up $30.


----------



## Badie05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Where did you get the desk?

Staples In Canada:

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/ca...AffixedCode=WW


----------



## Nivekz

redid some stuff


----------



## Phalanx1

Nice posters Nivekz!


----------



## corry29

Hey alexyov,
what computer chair is that?


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
OK I know I only just posted a few pics but I've had a big rearrange this weekend. There is a couch in there now too but i had to take it out to get the pics. It's not as eerie as it looks



























Finally got around to putting my old poster up


















And still got the 'red' thing going on for now...










Where'd you get that? Looks good.


----------



## Droopz

Get what exactly?


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

The desk. lol


----------



## Droopz

Oh. I made it out of 2 very large desks that were unused at work. I had to trim them both about 200mm along their lenght since they were very wide. Then I bolted them together into the L shape, and installed the cable managment gear and mounted the UPS boards upside down under the desk.

I think I'm going to drill a cable hole behind the monitors next though. And one of the 200mm wide lengths I cut off will be mounted above the 'empty' desk as a match display shelf.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Oh! No wonder it was so perfect. I needed one around that length too. Nice though!!


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Hey alexyov,
what computer chair is that?


Office Star Air Grid Manager's Chair, Staples.ca $139.96 CAD

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/ca...asp?CatIds=87%


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


someone should go through this thread and make a "best of" thread


you got it, go to:
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...tml?highlight=
enjoy...


----------



## click here

If there was a thread for messiest set up. I bet I would win (haven't looked at all 4500 replies though and not planning on it)


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *click here*


If there was a thread for messiest set up. I bet I would win (haven't looked at all 4500 replies though and not planning on it)











Mine's not far off.


----------



## kimosabi

Mine neither. But i know where everything is. Kinda.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Here is mine


By Kongo74

[img=http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7346/1003519th9.jpg]
By Kongo74


By Kongo74


----------



## Mootsfox

I've got the same poster by my door.


----------



## Takkei

I like your setup Hewlett-Packard haha


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Darn it you figured it out









lol


hey guys, that's not official, you can post or vote or pick whichever you think are best...


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

well LOL i happen to think My room is the best!! you see mine has a cat in it, and can be found on page 153 i believe. just kidding. anyway we need to start a "look at my cat on the computer" thread or something


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I've got the same poster by my door.


Derrek Brooks or the Carrera GT?

I got the carrera at the Tampa Auto Show and Brooks was on the handbook the Buccaneers sent me for season tics


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard* 
Derrek Brooks or the Carrera GT?

I got the carrera at the Tampa Auto Show and Brooks was on the handbook the Buccaneers sent me for season tics

The wolf above your chair. Mine is one of the 3 or 4ft wide posters.


----------



## Droopz

OK Final...

Yay for updates.



















And since my nerdum is spread throughout the house I thought I throw these up as well...

The lounge room. It takes a special kinda of nerd to proudly display his transformer plushy toys









 

Big Daddy... The fish are still scared of him.



Whats more nerdy that TFs in the lounge?... Why Warcraft in the kitchen of course...


----------



## go4life

hey droopz, got room for one more?
I so want to move in to that place









and lol at the big daddy^^


----------



## noahmateen1234

droopz, if you let me move in. I will cook for you!! PLEASE LET ME LIVE THERE. God I envy your setup, that place looks awesome.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Hewlett-Packard

God you must hate your life.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The wolf above your chair. Mine is one of the 3 or 4ft wide posters.


Oh, I got that wolf at walmart for 2 dollars, it's actually printed on wood.

Everybody that walks in my room gets the idea that I like wolves, and I only got it because it was so freakin cheap.


----------



## Mootsfox

I got mine, along with all the others for $6 at some online poster store. That was the best nature shot they had.


----------



## alexyov

hey droopz, don't be shy and post more pictures of your home and your rig...


----------



## [email protected]

PC on the right and File Server on the left









Exchange, Webserver, TV recording and Backup server


----------



## FilluX

-FilluX


----------



## go4life

nice setup homie









edit: same keyboard


----------



## FilluX

^ Thanx







Haha it rocks! Eclipse FTW<3


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
^ Thanx







Haha it rocks! Eclipse FTW<3

Yeah







sadly mine is getting bad







have to buy a new one


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Yeah







sadly mine is getting bad







have to buy a new one

















i would take this over a g15 anyday







its pretty strange, only my WASD keys are a little bit elapsed, otherwise in good condition


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 







i would take this over a g15 anyday







its pretty strange, only my WASD keys are a little bit elapsed, otherwise in good condition









actually not on mine









but the ``T`` button is working now and then, get angry in BF2 when squad doenst do what they are supposed to


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
actually not on mine









but the ``T`` button is working now and then, get angry in BF2 when squad doenst do what they are supposed to









Haha lol







God i miss BF2, prolly the game i have played the most in my life. I could actually try it out someday again :>


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
Haha lol







God i miss BF2, prolly the game i have played the most in my life. I could actually try it out someday again :>

maybe we should start playing again?


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
maybe we should start playing again?









Yeah :>


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
Yeah :>


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 









hey go4life, i like your rig pics, can you post some more, i think they belong to "the best of:"


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
hey go4life, i like your rig pics, can you post some more, i think they belong to "the best of:"

hmm, if you want that I can do it







Can post my hole setup









Wait 10 min and il find something!


----------



## go4life

Alright, as promised! Here are some pics of my setup







So is my setup ok?









_*My setup:*_








_*My bed:*_








_*My pc:*_
















_*And some of my games:*_


----------



## alexyov

i like it go4life, can you take another pic maybe with a little better lighting?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

going to have to clean up and take some shots tonight


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
going to have to clean up and take some shots tonight









sounds great


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard* 
God you must hate your life.

what?


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
what?

Somebody doesn't appreciate CRTs.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

not half bad looking for an unfinished basement with the foundation still completely exposed


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Its very comfortable now. I got a wider, thicker, lower desk so now my "low-rider" chair fits in with the desk perfectly. Calculus also makes an excellent mousepad!

Sorry if the pictures are large - photobucket doesn't have very nice resize options


----------



## kimosabi

Looks good, dude.


----------



## neDav

Here's one of mine.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Thought I would repost this and see what some of the newer members think. I will be redoing the puter here shortly and will probably change things around once again.


----------



## neDav

Hey, you copied my mouse......


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


Hey, you copied my mouse......


I love my mouse, esp. with it being rechargeable, wish the keyboard was the same way.


----------



## neDav

WE almost have the same keyboard too. You got to love Logitech.


----------



## Mootsfox

meow


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badie05*


Long time troller first time poster. Here you go guys:











do you think you can take some close up pics of that monitor with the lights on and without resizing the pics. thanx.


----------



## Badie05

No problem.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here are some updated pics. I need to learn how to take better pics because these are grainy.


----------



## noahmateen1234

dang old viewsonic lcd. update that puppy. but other than that i love the setup. is that in your bedroom?


----------



## Mikecdm

Yea, its my bedroom and I want to replace the monitor but it breaks my heart to get rid of it. How many people do you see with a 23" 4:3 lcd?







Well, half of the screen is a little blurry. There is a line right down the middle that separates the good side from the bad side. Its not horrible but it's there and some times its more visible than other times.

I plan on getting a 24" soon, just that the samsungs are all over $300 and i don't want anything but a samsung.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Moved some stuff around, and cleaned up.....alot


----------



## shibbiness

Cool Setup, i got the same headset


----------



## peetree

here's a little part of my world


----------



## alexyov

keep it coming, we need two more for the first *"TOP 20"*


----------



## xHassassin

Here's my setup. No desktop though, 9800GT is in RMA and my tech station (sig) isn't complete yet.








Mmm. Gum.
















My curtains are weird. Not a surprise though, imported from China.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
Moved some stuff around, and cleaned up.....alot


















EPIC poster. Clint Eastwood FTMFW.


----------



## zelix

my good ol setup


----------



## Kimon

I've been meaning to post mine for a while now. I probably should have tidied it a bit more... Excuse the messy cabling too











[IMG=http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/8522/img0435nf2.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/img0435nf2.jpg/1/w1536.png][/IMG]


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I will be posting new pics once I get my new L4D posters.


----------



## go4life

nice









anyone knows when the screenshot thread is coming up again? (if it ever does..)


----------



## xHassassin

Oh the noise, it hurts!
Get a better camera.


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Oh the noise, it hurts!
Get a better camera.










or better lighting


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


or better lighting


Looks like he has a bajillion ceiling lights though.


----------



## wire

I'll post mine again.










I hope to get a new desk for x-mas & chair. I also would like to switch over to an Antec 300 for a case.


----------



## Sekigahara

My desktop setup at home. Normally I'd have my big yellow Ferrari flag hanging up on the wall behind my desk, but I left it hanging up in the dorm. And yes, I do keep it this neat and clean 24/7.









































Kitty :3


----------



## Chosen

^^^^^^^^^^^^^kitty sez: dis is how i sit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I will be posting new pics once I get my new L4D posters.









I can't wait! I bet your room is pimp.


----------



## Sekigahara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^kitty sez: dis is how i sit.

Kitty lieks mah chair :3










*NOM NOM NOM*


----------



## Phantom922

No offense, but you guys are probably going to be a little jealous of my set up..

The Workstation:









Weegee rocks my headphones when I'm not using them, and I'm accompanied by 2 of my favorite Pokemon. Snorlax is in the picture, but he's pretty small so you can't see him.

Extra points if you can find the webcam, switchblade, and guitar pick(s).

Jam Center:









When I feel like laying down some sweet tracks in the studio. With my ATI 9600xt box on display. Throwin it back to the AGP days. That card was a classic!

Entertainment Cabinet:









When I feel like playing some 360 or watching Chowder. Nothing special, but it serves purpose.

Muradin Bronzebeard:









Muradin Bronzebeard on his throne... GO DEVILS! (Thrall is M.I.A. somewhere in my room, and I gave Stormrage to my friend.)

Stimparooski:









The real leader of my fortress, my cute ****. If she is on this chair, good luck getting her off with out getting bitten/scratched. :X

That's it. Hope I gave you guys some ideas for your set ups..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'll post mine again.










I hope to get a new desk for x-mas & chair. I also would like to switch over to an Antec 300 for a case.

ad-700's?


----------



## Kimon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Oh the noise, it hurts!
Get a better camera.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
or better lighting

Yeah i know my camera is a pos. Was the cheapest I could buy 2 years ago lol. The lighting is actually pretty good because i have a sky light in the roof of that room and windows a plenty.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ad-700's?

Yup. I've had them for a year now.


----------



## Takkei

Cleaned my setup a bit, just wanted to update.


----------



## iggster

LOL mines when I had it in the home theater lol (barely moving in at the time and had a bunch of stuff that didn't belong in the room lol (I will update with the new room in a couple of days







)


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
LOL mines when I had it in the home theater lol (barely moving in at the time and had a bunch of stuff that didn't belong in the room lol (I will update with the new room in a couple of days







)










How many shoes do you have?
>.>
I wish I had an invisible monitor.


----------



## iggster

thats what the projector screen was for







notice it in the background.

Ps I have way more then just those...


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
thats what the projector screen was for







notice it in the background.

Your case is blocking it though.


----------



## zu903

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
How many shoes do you have?
>.>
I wish I had an invisible monitor.









i wish i had that many shoes


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
i wish i had that many shoes

who needs shoes for a hole football team?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dapip* 
Well after browsing and looking at some nice setups here is mine....very simple...

I don't think that they will approve of your desktop. You should probably take that pic down before you get an infraction.


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


who needs shoes for a hole football team?


i do i always wear out my shoes


----------



## LegendaryC

I just posted my desk because no one would want to see the rest of my room, despite how clean my desk area is.

Also. Be jealous of my 85Hz CRT!


----------



## Undispu7ed

Here's mine, a quick snap shots. I used some zip ties to manage my cables a little better but they aren't perfect. I'm waiting until I move out to make my desk sexier, as well as my 2 more monitors that will be coming in sometime in the future


----------



## go4life

nice setups guys









but legendaryc, why is your mouse pad sideways??


----------



## Deism

That's sick Undispu7ed the way you mounted the 2 rear speakers to the back legs of your desk, good idea.


----------



## Undispu7ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deism*


That's sick Undispu7ed the way you mounted the 2 rear speakers to the back legs of your desk, good idea.










Thanks


----------



## zu903

hey Undispu7ed is that desk a sharper image brand


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice setups guys









but legendaryc, why is your mouse pad sideways??


More comfortable, and I have a more then high enough sensitivity to move my mouse to the sides in a smaller space.


----------



## Undispu7ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


hey Undispu7ed is that desk a sharper image brand


Yes, yes it is. I got it for about $180 from Office Max. Well worth it IMO...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


More comfortable, and I have a more then high enough sensitivity to move my mouse to the sides in a smaller space.


ok


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed*


Yes, yes it is. I got it for about $180 from Office Max. Well worth it IMO...


i have been looking at it but not sure have you liked it. im gonna be running dual monitors after x-mas a 23" and a 22" is there enough space.


----------



## Undispu7ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


i have been looking at it but not sure have you liked it. im gonna be running dual monitors after x-mas a 23" and a 22" is there enough space.


Yep! I was running 3x 20's at one point, but then I sold my old rig with a 20'' and sold another 20'' separately. As soon as I get a 24'' and another Samsung 22'' I'm going to get rid of this 20'' Acer. When I was running 3 monitors, I still had plenty of workroom space.


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed*


Yep! I was running 3x 20's at one point, but then I sold my old rig with a 20'' and sold another 20'' separately. As soon as I get a 24'' and another Samsung 22'' I'm going to get rid of this 20'' Acer. When I was running 3 monitors, I still had plenty of workroom space.


ok thanks i might have to go get one when i get payed.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed*


Here's mine, a quick snap shots. I used some zip ties to manage my cables a little better but they aren't perfect. I'm waiting until I move out to make my desk sexier, as well as my 2 more monitors that will be coming in sometime in the future



























very nice!!


----------



## dapip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


nice setup, the girl wow too....how about a name? hmm i wish i could do mine, no camera though










thanks try
kayleigh pearson


----------



## lokster

Meh heres mine thought id just post for fun

fortune favored me this year when i got a new laptop as an early xmas gift, the other laptop is my school laptop thats a year old already.

and that is the computer desktop of my first build coming from a P4. 2.4ghz with X300 radeon and 512MB of ram LOL now check me out.


----------



## alexyov




----------



## Undispu7ed

I forgot to show my TV, console, and 5.1 setup. Nothing special though


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Undispu7ed*


I forgot to show my TV, console, and 5.1 setup. Nothing special though


what do you mean "nothing special", it's awsome... (some cable management wouldn't hurt)


----------



## Undispu7ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


what do you mean "nothing special", it's awsome... (some cable management wouldn't hurt)


lol I take my 360 and PS3 with me too much to manage those cables. My PC...on the other hand, I'm waiting for my 1x 24'' 2x 22'' setup before I make the cable management permanent.


----------



## LSEdwards

For the youngsters reading this you will note a few antique items from an earlier era in picture 2, namely some ink, cassette tapes, floppy disks, VHS videos and books









Lawrence


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 

















Ugly light there on that PC, did it say anything about the owner on the site?

What no G25? Skip 3 of the 360's or is it IF 2 o3 would get deceased by RROD? any 1 Xbox is need, 1 PS3 is needed, and by selling the other threee Xboxes he'd get more money to kick that PC in the butt and upgrade to anything better.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LSEdwards* 
For the youngsters reading this you will note a few antique items from an earlier era in picture 2, namely some ink, cassette tapes, floppy disks, VHS videos and books









And a portable radio too, damn!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
And a portable radio too, damn!

I still have all of those things.

I even have a working betamax player. And a Record player















And I'm still a youngster. I can almost buy cigarettes.


----------



## LSEdwards

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I still have all of those things.

I even have a working betamax player. And a Record player















And I'm still a youngster. I can almost buy cigarettes.


My record player (the turntable) that was in the second picture has just given up the ghost after many years of good service. I have most of my vinyl albums on CD but I still prefer the process of playing a record,

I don't smoke cigarettes but do enjoy the ocassional cigar. The yellow box next to the hifi are some Cohiba Ciglo Vs which a mate brought back from Cuba a few months ago. I would advise against smoking anything but fine cigars, it cuts down your consumption considerably.

Lawrence


----------



## Manji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/69410664_164722f45f_o.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...puter-rig1.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...tors_large.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...ium/room22.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...m/manylcds.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...7b1a018e0a.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...m/DSC02264.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...main-large.jpg

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...2e5ccce2_o.jpg


Err....bro, I think it is not alright to snatch pictures of setups from other forum. I believe they have their own rules regard any picture posted in their forums are their property. You made no reference to who owned it. You might put OCN in a legal problem. Best to take them down.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manji* 
Err....bro, I think it is not alright to snatch pictures of setups from other forum. I believe they have their own rules regard any picture posted in their forums are their property. You made no reference to who owned it. You might put OCN in a legal problem. Best to take them down.

if you think that's the best course of action, go right ahead, but just so you know, i googled images of computers and came up with this, the pics have not been "snatched" nor they came from privates forums, they came from google, which is public domain..., sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LSEdwards*


My record player (the turntable) that was in the second picture has just given up the ghost after many years of good service. I have most of my vinyl albums on CD but I still prefer the process of playing a record,

I don't smoke cigarettes but do enjoy the ocassional cigar. The yellow box next to the hifi are some Cohiba Ciglo Vs which a mate brought back from Cuba a few months ago. I would advise against smoking anything but fine cigars, it cuts down your consumption considerably.

Lawrence



Oh I don't smoke. I was just saying I'm not even old enough to buy Cigarettes yet.

My turntable needs a new needle. And I will have to replace the head soon. But its still going. I have an ancient sound system hooked up to it. A Sansui Quad-fi. That thing is old as all hell, but its been there and back. Survived a flood and a lightning storm.

I have my 8track player as well. Sadly, it has better sound quality than a cassette, but they liked the cassette more. Same goes for Betamax, it was better than VHS at first.


----------



## Manji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexyov*


if you think that's the best course of action, go right ahead, but just so you know, i googled images of computers and came up with this, the pics have not been "snatched" nor they came from privates forums, they came from google, which is public domain..., sorry for any inconvenience


I guess it was kind of maybe in public domain but you took it and put in OCN database. The link of those pictures should be a dead give away. Atleast, put them in imageshack or photobucket so no blame would fall on OCN. Anyways, let the mod judgement handle this.


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manji*


I guess it was kind of maybe in public domain but you took it and put in OCN database. The link of those pictures should be a dead give away. Atleast, put them in imageshack or photobucket so no blame would fall on OCN. Anyways, let the mod judgement handle this.


done...


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
LOL mines when I had it in the home theater lol (barely moving in at the time and had a bunch of stuff that didn't belong in the room lol (I will update with the new room in a couple of days







)










sup iggyhaxor,
nice to see u in computer forums also,


----------



## a1161979

My Turn







Sorry about the picture quality but its my only Camera


----------



## olli3

lol nice speakers! Hows your hearing these days??


----------



## a1161979

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


lol nice speakers! Hows your hearing these days??










My hearing is great... I only listen at reasonable levels









Great audio completes the gaming experience for me







Just for reference the sub is 15 inches


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a1161979*


Great audio completes the gaming experience for me







Just for reference the sub is 15 inches


yeah it does i have mine hooked up to my stereo i dont like those small computer speakers.


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
yeah it does i have mine hooked up to my stereo i dont like those small computer speakers.

I have never heard computer speakers i consider good enough for music listening or that can reproduce the dynamic range that i love









As for computer subwoofers


----------



## Mootsfox

MMM nice monitors


----------



## GR3N4D3G1RL

I'm in college now so space is limited


----------



## error10

This is my desk yesterday afternoon, just before I did the upgrade on my sig rig.


----------



## iggster

g15 keyboard is installed already, that hp is sure ugly lol
42" in the back also hooked up to the pc


----------



## error10

There's nothing on your desk! How do you get anything done?


----------



## dr0matik

Kinda messy atm...


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr0matik*


Kinda messy atm...











kinda messy?!


----------



## dr0matik

yea haha, hard to believe ain't it?

I'll get a cleaner picture later on today.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

FreeRoller, you have disgustingly hairy arms, and a sweet rig. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## hak8or

This is my temporary setup while I am waiting for a rma on my 680i









8800gt from my gaming comp, 2GB 800mhz ram from my gaming comp, but the q6600 was a no go.

So in the dell stock crappy computer it is like this
8800gt
3GB ram
penitum 4 at 2.8ghz

I can't play left 4 dead maxed out at my crazy 2150 X I think 1050


----------



## Hayday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hak8or* 
This is my temporary setup while I am waiting for a rma on my 680i

8800gt from my gaming comp, 2GB 800mhz ram from my gaming comp, but the q6600 was a no go.

So in the dell stock crappy computer it is like this
8800gt
3GB ram
penitum 4 at 2.8ghz

I can't play left 4 dead maxed out at my crazy 2150 X I think 1050

how do you get both your monitors to act like one big one?


----------



## dr0matik

Go into the Nvidia display options


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr0matik* 
Kinda messy atm...










My god I have the SAME Ferrari poster on my wall right on top of my desk like urs


----------



## Unstableiser

There you go. Real men are messy and don't care


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
There you go. Real men are messy and don't care









my girlfriend does


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr0matik* 
my girlfriend does









Love 'em 'n leave 'em


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr0matik* 
Go into the Nvidia display options

and change what?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


and change what?










He's running Vista x64.
I don't think you can run dual monitors "spanned horizontally" with it.
Or at least I can't figure out how to.


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


and change what?










I was just pointing out the obvious


----------



## hak8or

Try ultramon, I am running xp right now though so that is how I got it running.

I did horizantal span, not dual view


----------



## dr0matik

Nah, right click on you desktop>click Nvidia Control Panel>Under Display Click Set-up multiple displays>click circle that says "As one large horizontal display (Horizontal span)> then apply

that should work.


----------



## stn0092




----------



## hak8or

He has vista, and in vista you don't have the span horizantaly thing like in xp, atleast not that I know off.

Very nice setup there, and that desk is TINY

Get it? ey ey?


----------



## Chris627

Nothing in the NZXT Alpha yet except my LG DVD RW. Running off of my laptop until the rest of my desktop components are ordered. And cables are all over the place, I know.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hak8or*


Get it? ey ey?










No, not really...


----------



## ajil

Lets see if I can figure out how to add images. I'll post before and after pics. These are the before's, look for the afters in a week or so.









entire room *cpu used to be in spare bedroom, but I added a roomie to cut costs*

























Man that flash really brings out the dust on my tv and what in the world is up with the paint over my bed? lol


----------



## anthonygj

your cat looks like cyclops lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anthonygj*


your cat looks like cyclops lol.


I just thought the same


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajil*


Man that flash really brings out the dust on my tv and what in the world is up with the paint over my bed? lol


It also brings out the demon in your cat. Do you not see! RUN!!!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


It also brings out the demon in your cat. Do you not see! RUN!!!


All cats are demonic, don't you know.


----------



## krnx714

heres an updated picture Before
and Now


----------



## AMOCO

New pics of my slash office,pc game room, entertainment room, & bedroom.


----------



## ajil

anthonygj
I don't see pics, but its funny you say he looks like cyclops. His name is Havoc, after the marvel character who I believe is cyclops' brother. (he has circles on his sides and is a bit of a crazy/destructive)


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


All cats are demonic, don't you know.



Yes and shining a light on them makes it come out


----------



## go4life

nice setup AMOCO!







I like it









edit: whats the name of the case under the 900?


----------



## AMOCO

ty go4life,did u see my little pillow on the bed & what it says?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


ty go4life,did u see my little pillow on the bed & what it says?


np









lol yeah, saw that now







rep+ for having the coolest pillow^^

but whats the name of the case under the antec 900???


----------



## AMOCO

logisys case51.


----------



## gablain

Can't wait to post mine, have to wait till scool's out to do my build


----------



## WeirdSexy

Just built it, that box is the one the speakers came in haha.
so, its a bit of a mess and i havent mounted those speakers yet. Dont think i was planning on keeping my 5.1 speakers all on my desk!

And that chair is the best thing in the world!
great looking setups everybody


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WeirdSexy*


Just built it, that box is the one the speakers came in haha.
so, its a bit of a mess and i havent mounted those speakers yet. Dont think i was planning on keeping my 5.1 speakers all on my desk!

And that chair is the best thing in the world!
great looking setups everybody










Hey Alex! I figured this was you when you commented on your chair.

Jason's brother here, by the way.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


logisys case51.


ok, thanks


----------



## Takkei

I change my setup a lot >.< I had it to where my case was getting directly from the cold air outside, but I decided that wasn't very pretty to look at... the backside of my case I mean. Haha


----------



## Launcherstrike

Nice lights around the computer. I like the green leds of the 900 ;o


----------



## Unstableiser

Is that some sort of male attempt at christmas decorations.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is that some sort of male attempt at christmas decorations.

eh not really lol. I had them for a while, so I just put them up. It looks boring without them. :\\


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is that some sort of male attempt at christmas decorations.

LOL, at least he tried. Unless someone puts an x-mas stuff in my room it ain't happening.


----------



## ryanggfx

I am sure it is pretty nice when all the lights are off, for seeing the keyboard/desk and such. If only you had spent more time hanging it.


----------



## The_Jester

I've just had my room redecorated and I've bought alot of new gadgets. I'll take some photos


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester* 
I've just had my room redecorated and I've bought alot of new gadgets. I'll take some photos









haha omg where did you find your quote in your sig? that's funny coming from paul van dyk who's live DJ sets are boring to say the least


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


haha omg where did you find your quote in your sig? that's funny coming from paul van dyk who's live DJ sets are boring to say the least










He said it when his sets where bangin'. Not like now. No one's sets lately are any good, especially the top 10 DJ's. Except maybe Durand, who's style is amazing.










40 Inch 1080p Samsung TV
X Box 360 (Bought yesterday).
Sony 5.1 Surround Sound DVD System
My PC (Q6600, 2GB RAM, 750GB HDD's, 8400GS)
Baby Banded Californian Kingsnake
Acer Aspire 5920 (Running Vista and Fedora 10)
Tea (Milk, 2 Sugars), Chocolate Cake, Polo's.










2x CDJ-400's
Korg Zero4 Firewire Mixer
Technics RP-DH1200 Headphones
Kam SoundPack 2
Stanton UberStand (Improperly used to support speakers







)
CD Wallet full of the best trance and progressive house of the past 2 months and beyond.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_jester*


he said it when his sets where bangin'. Not like now. No one's sets lately are any good, especially the top 10 dj's. Except maybe durand, who's style is amazing.










40 inch 1080p samsung tv
x box 360 (bought yesterday).
Sony 5.1 surround sound dvd system
my pc (q6600, 2gb ram, 750gb hdd's, 8400gs)
baby banded californian kingsnake
acer aspire 5920 (running vista and fedora 10)
tea (milk, 2 sugars), chocolate cake, polo's.










2x cdj-400's
korg zero4 firewire mixer
technics rp-dh1200 headphones
kam soundpack 2
stanton uberstand (improperly used to support speakers







)
cd wallet full of the best trance and progressive house of the past 2 months and beyond.


bastard


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Jester*


He said it when his sets where bangin'. Not like now. No one's sets lately are any good, especially the top 10 DJ's. Except maybe Durand, who's style is amazing.










40 Inch 1080p Samsung TV
X Box 360 (Bought yesterday).
Sony 5.1 Surround Sound DVD System
My PC (Q6600, 2GB RAM, 750GB HDD's, 8400GS)
Baby Banded Californian Kingsnake
Acer Aspire 5920 (Running Vista and Fedora 10)
Tea (Milk, 2 Sugars), Chocolate Cake, Polo's.










2x CDJ-400's
Korg Zero4 Firewire Mixer
Technics RP-DH1200 Headphones
Kam SoundPack 2
Stanton UberStand (Improperly used to support speakers







)
CD Wallet full of the best trance and progressive house of the past 2 months and beyond.


omg i want your CDJs man, lol. here's mine...

















nice setup though. I need new speakers :/ mine are starting to sound all bubbly when the bass gets to loud. >.<
i'm trying to produce hardstyle, but like its name, its hard as ****. haha


----------



## The_Jester

I started learning on something similar about 12 months ago. Keep at it, you'll be tearing ***** up at the clubs in no time


----------



## Takkei

its a very little midi controller haha. 
at the guitar center near my house, they had the DVJ-1000s or something like that, just the best one from pioneer I guess I can say, and omg I just ripped **** up with them. everyone was like staring at me, because i guess you don't actually DJ on their products right there. haha ...


----------



## dakpyro525

I know my wires need ALOT of work


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakpyro525*











I know my wires need ALOT of work










Thats a nice desk you've got there


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Thats a nice desk you've got there










Thanks to you


----------



## slyoteboy

Temp setup


----------



## error10

You spend all this $$$ on computers and can't be bothered to buy decent beer?!


----------



## slyoteboy

Lol , budget is tight right now







Its ok beer. Rather have a guiness though.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


Lol , budget is tight right now







Its ok beer. Rather have a guiness though.


Leinenkugels FTW!


----------



## superk

here is mine.


----------



## Kimon

Wow that's a very comprehensive overview of your rigs. Nice one







. I wouldn't dare quote all of those pictures


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superk*


here is mine.



























































































































I have that stereo in my living room.

Yes I quoted all the pictures. Some things need to be seen twice.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Comment deleted.....


----------



## serialtoon

Ill be posting my setup today. Just got my 28" Monitor ;-D


----------



## Syrillian

serialtoon, which monitor did you get?

Here is one from earlier today:


----------



## hal515

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
serialtoon, which monitor did you get?

Here is one from earlier today:










That sure is a beauty!


----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 

Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters















































the best setup on here imo


----------



## hal515

Here is mine


----------



## Chris627

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hal515* 
Here is mine

Nice setup, really like that desk. Mind sharing where you got that from?


----------



## error10

How do you guys manage to keep your desks so clear of stuff?!


----------



## stumped

i know, right? i have to clean mine this weekend.


----------



## SentryOptic

About damn time I updated my rig









Anyways, here's the first new thing I've got:

Roll-up keyboard which I now use all the time (I love the feel of it) from Staples:










And my new monitor setup


















The third monitor is actually running off of the "HTPC" which I have loaded Windows Media Center and all my movies on, and it now runs off of a remote control. It will soon double as a folding rig. It's a plus because it's completely passive and requires like, no maintenance at all...










Another monitor shot:










And the whole thing, finally.


----------



## DillanNZ

I really think I need to clean the fan filters








The flash really makes the dust stand out.

I love my ubuntu sticker


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


How do you guys manage to keep your desks so clear of stuff?!


They clean before they take the pics







You should see how my desk looks now compared to my pics.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


They clean before they take the pics







You should see how my desk looks now compared to my pics.


lol same here







stuff everywhere!


----------



## stn0092

You guys ought to post a "before" shot along with those "after" pics. Right now I've so much crap around my room.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


You guys ought to post a "before" shot along with those "after" pics.


No way xD


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


You guys ought to post a "before" shot along with those "after" pics. Right now I've so much crap around my room.


i have junk all on my desk right now i took the pic right when i set it up


----------



## SentryOptic

Honestly, I always keep my work area that clean. It drives me crazy when it's dirty


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
serialtoon, which monitor did you get?

Here is one from earlier today:










I got a Hanspree 28" monitor. But i returned it yesterday. Im still shopping around  Your setup is incredible btw.


----------



## hal515

Hey, I have a newer pic. The one I posted from before is when I first go it I have a lot more stuff now and its a little less blurry too.


----------



## go4life

nice room hal


----------



## vigilante

my ghetto setup lol


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 








my ghetto setup lol

ghetto? It looks amazing!


----------



## Darz

Some very nice setups here. Might take some pics of my own sometime.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Washed out color, and a bit old.
I'll snap a new picture a bit later when everything is updated


----------



## mortimersnerd

The best picture I have. Its never that clean....


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
The best picture I have. Its never that clean....

Cable management under the desk buddy.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Cable management under the desk buddy.









heh...there is normally a chair there to hide that.


----------



## hal515

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice room hal









Thanks, Man. Got the desk from Office Depot for $199.99. I assembled it myself. I have to say for someone like me (not the smartest), it was so easy to put together.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28




----------



## soundx98

Did they catch the guys that trashed your room?


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Did they catch the guys that trashed your room?


----------



## olio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hout17*


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundx98*


Did they catch the guys that trashed your room?











ROFL!
haaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## vigilante

Dude where did you get the L4D posters, I need them!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

dood that Arizona ice tea is so good in hot weather.


----------



## Bartmasta

my desk sucks


----------



## atomicmonkey

Omega, that's a lot of steam paraphernalia.


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*












I can haz $$?

The monitor of course


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


my desk sucks











What the heck is that stuffed animal?? Looks like...a wee nee.







BTW, i returned my 28" Monitor....too big. I want something that makes my desk flow a little better.


----------



## evilspongebob72

bad phone quality is bad


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Dude where did you get the L4D posters, I need them!


http://store.valvesoftware.com/produ...osterPack.html

Quote:



Omega, that's a lot of steam paraphernalia.


yes









Quote:



Did they catch the guys that trashed your room?


I think it was the gnomes. Just can't get rid of em.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


~snip~


Where'd you get the Crysis poster from?

lol @ Japanese for dummies


----------



## vigilante

updated my room tonight


----------



## error10

The only thing I would suggest is that I would not feel comfortable sitting in that chair with those rifles pointed at it!


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The only thing I would suggest is that I would not feel comfortable sitting in that chair with those rifles pointed at it!


lol those were out at the time for a seperate pic, usually they are put away


----------



## noahmateen1234

Damn pirate signs and rifles. I aint stealing from you.









I like the setup though. Try to get a nicer TV and that room would be sick.


----------



## Robilar

Some nifty looking rooms. Mine is pretty plain then again I work in it (unrelated to computers).

My daughters' artwork on the back wall.

My wife won't let me do anything funky in here


----------



## rmvvwls

I just moved rooms. Was previously in a small room for just my computer, now moved into my bedroom because i have a new main monitor.

32" Panasonic FullHD LCD TV
















Man I love this thing. Currently using it for Computer and TV, but will hook up my X360 when I get the chance.


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


I just moved rooms. Was previously in a small room for just my computer, now moved into my bedroom because i have a new main monitor.

32" Panasonic FullHD LCD TV
















Man I love this thing. Currently using it for Computer and TV, but will hook up my X360 when I get the chance.


Seems kinda cramped but still very nice none the less


----------



## BrinNutz

Haven't cleaned in a few days when I took this, and I'm not done, recently moved in.


----------



## jarble

a few pics of my room


----------



## Kimon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


a few pics of my room




Dude 2 Xbox 360s. Give me one! I'd like to see you playing both them at the same time!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimon*


Dude 2 Xbox 360s. Give me one! I'd like to see you playing both them at the same time!


? 2 I have 2







where do you see 2? while I would love that I only have 1

edit I believe what you thought was a 360 is a 2$ 3ring binder


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Some nifty looking rooms. Mine is pretty plain then again I work in it (unrelated to computers).

My daughters' artwork on the back wall.

My wife won't let me do anything funky in here


























I like it! Its all nice and organized and stuff!









Here's mine if I've not already posted it;


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Some nifty looking rooms. Mine is pretty plain then again I work in it (unrelated to computers).

My daughters' artwork on the back wall.

My wife won't let me do anything funky in here










Hey rob, umm... I'm gonna need to know where you got that desktop


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Hey rob, umm... I'm gonna need to know where you got that desktop










As a matter of fact, me too, for when I move into the loft.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


As a matter of fact, me too, for when I move into the loft.










Couldn't wait


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


my setup  
lol


Were no strangers to love, you know the rules and so do I


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Hey rob, umm... I'm gonna need to know where you got that desktop










Shoot me a PM with email and I'll send it to whoever needs it.

Its scaled to 1920x1200 res.


----------



## Solertia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Haven't cleaned in a few days when I took this, and I'm not done, recently moved in.











The Mentalist is one of my favorite shows right now


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


? 2 I have 2







where do you see 2? while I would love that I only have 1

edit I believe what you thought was a 360 is a 2$ 3ring binder










I believe he thought the white deal next to your PSU box was a 360.

Quote:






Just my guess


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


my setup  
lol



So funny, I fell for it again. I wanna rep you. I just sent this to everyone at work. 35 computers, simultaneously getting "Rick Rolled". I still can't stop laughing.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
I believe he thought the white deal next to your PSU box was a 360.
Just my guess










LOL,thats not a 360, just a cheap surround system from Pioneer made "for" the 360. I have one, got it for like $85 or so from woot awhile back.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
LOL,thats not a 360, just a cheap surround system from Pioneer made "for" the 360. I have one, got it for like $85 or so from woot awhile back.

cheap it may be but with some modding it can be a trooper







(still not what I would like but I don't have the cash atm)


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
cheap it may be but with some modding it can be a trooper







(still not what I would like but I don't have the cash atm)

what mods?


----------



## Kimon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chris627* 
I believe he thought the white deal next to your PSU box was a 360.
Just my guess









LOL. *sigh* That's what I get from not zooming into the pictures


----------



## dan0964

double post


----------



## dan0964

So, Im bored at work, no one is posting on the BBC forums so I have nothing to do









Took a few shots of my setup, not great shots, ill take some more soon.

The main setup ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Receiver ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

BK Monolith Sub with my iPhone for size comparison ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Front Left Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Front Right Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Left Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Right Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

And if anyone wonders who is in the tank next to that last pic, its my two, 4ft corns







(Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768] )


----------



## wigseryc

yeesh, that sub is huge!


----------



## dan0964

Yup, Ive already broken glasses by knocking them off shelves... downstairs!


----------



## NiK_0_0

Using computer on bed = win


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


what mods?


well for starters I mod-ed the sub with filter-tow to kill the boomy base and get a tight sound (if you need pics I can take some) second I took out the l&r speakers and replaced them with the ones you see in the pic (hence the 2 stock speakers stacked on to one another as the are not hooked up) while its not the best it works till I stop buying folding equipment


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan0964* 
So, Im bored at work, no one is posting on the BBC forums so I have nothing to do









Took a few shots of my setup, not great shots, ill take some more soon.

The main setup ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Receiver ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Link )

BK Monolith Sub with my iPhone for size comparison ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Link )

Front Left Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Link )

Front Right Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Left Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Link )

Right Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

And if anyone wonders who is in the tank next to that last pic, its my two, 4ft corns







(Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

nice looking setup, i like it! any ideas why my pc will not fill the hole screen when hooked to my tv(sig), i have little black bars on the sides?


----------



## dan0964

In the TV's menu, you should be able to select the "size" like, 16:9/zoom/4:3 and one should be somehting like "just scan" try that, or try them all if there isnt a "just scan"


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Here is my setup, its in a closet that I took the doors off, so its a nice nook to relax in.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

heres mine! please rate...lol (not much to rate though hahaha)


----------



## go4life

looks cool


----------



## wigseryc

Well, here's mine. Nothing's changed recently, but here it is anyways.




























it aint much, but it's home


----------



## go4life

I like it


----------



## Dragoon

Finally decided to post mine.








Sorry about some of the blurry photos, 1/4 and 1 sec exposure times lol

















View from the door, left side of the room, desk, TV, bookshelf. (Laptop is running orthos, as I'm trying to undervolt the CPU, 8C drop on load!







)









From the door as well, my bed, rear speakers from my Z-5400.









View from my left rear speaker, I placed the camera on it lol

















View from the other side of the room, I placed the camera on top of that tower. You can see the first computer I bought, a Pentium 166... (old times...







) And my rig on the other side of the desk

















I simply love dragons. Couldn't pass up the chance to show this one to you guys. You can see how large it is on the previous photo. *EDIT:* And lol perfumed candle









What do you think? I try to keep it tidy when possible.


----------



## Mootsfox

I love hardwood floors so I'm gonna have to say


----------



## VCheeZ

Heres a before pic....I just got the blu-ray drive and the G51 Speakers....will update tonight


----------



## dan0964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Heres a before pic....I just got the blu-ray drive and the G51 Speakers....will update tonight


















I have a Galileo thermometer just like that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan0964*


So, Im bored at work, no one is posting on the BBC forums so I have nothing to do









Took a few shots of my setup, not great shots, ill take some more soon.

The main setup ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Receiver ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

BK Monolith Sub with my iPhone for size comparison ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Front Left Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Front Right Monitor Audio RS6 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

Left Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], Info )

Right Surround Monitor Audio RS1 ( Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768], )

And if anyone wonders who is in the tank next to that last pic, its my two, 4ft corns







(Pic [Original], Pic [1024x768] )


Just a slightly better main piccy for me







yes I know I need to sort the cables out, havent got round to it yet


----------



## VCheeZ

It may be an optical illusion, but on my lappy here at work...it looks like that desk is bowing from the weight of that samsung...


----------



## dan0964

I just looked all around to make sure its not







and its not, but you did just scare me


----------



## heelsparky0501

i think that might just be the curve of the desk that makes it look like it bowed.

hey by the way, where did you get that awesome looking onc sticker?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


It may be an optical illusion, but on my lappy here at work...it looks like that desk is bowing from the weight of that samsung...


I see the same thing.


----------



## dan0964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heelsparky0501*


i think that might just be the curve of the desk that makes it look like it bowed.

hey by the way, where did you get that awesome looking onc sticker?


The sticker isnt on my rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I see the same thing.


so do I in that pic, weird


----------



## heelsparky0501

ahhh, a watermark?


----------



## dan0964

No, i mean its on VCheeZ's rig, not mine


----------



## heelsparky0501

ohhh lol







gotcha

still, would you happen to know where i can get one? ive seen a few people around that have em and ive always wanted one...


----------



## dan0964

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan0964*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ques-sale.html


There ya go. I traded a guy a game for 2 large ones and 4 small ones. I put one on my case, one on a custom res, one on my desk (underside of the glass in front of my keyboard) and one on my laptop


----------



## heelsparky0501

sweet, thanks for the links


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimon*


Dude 2 Xbox 360s. Give me one! I'd like to see you playing both them at the same time!


I have 2 360's and 2 PS3's and a Wii, and 2 xbox's and I think and old ps2 and a slim ps2.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Snowing outside, so I decided to clean up a bit.


















Toast was finally done when I got around to photographing the toaster.


----------



## error10

Where's the fridge and the coffee maker?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Where's the fridge and the coffee maker?


Meh, Coke in and a cracked window work too.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Damn makes me want toast. I love that desk and I wanna get it when we move next year.


----------



## Takkei

He he I cleaned my room, and moved my lights underneath my desk. It looks cool in person, because it looks like my desk is giving off an eerie glow ha ha. Blue, Purple, and Green... ha ha


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Finally decided to post mine.








Sorry about some of the blurry photos, 1/4 and 1 sec exposure times lol

















View from the door, left side of the room, desk, TV, bookshelf. (Laptop is running orthos, as I'm trying to undervolt the CPU, 8C drop on load!







)

I simply love dragons. Couldn't pass up the chance to show this one to you guys. You can see how large it is on the previous photo. *EDIT:* And lol perfumed candle









What do you think? I try to keep it tidy when possible.


















amazing simply amazing


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BombF1rst* 
Well this is where most of my free time goes


















**** that stacker is huuuuge!

nvm - it's on a chair.. I guess my Cosmos S would be pretty large on that chair too.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 








I simply love dragons. Couldn't pass up the chance to show this one to you guys. You can see how large it is on the previous photo. *EDIT:* And lol perfumed candle









I love it my friend


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
amazing simply amazing


Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I love it my friend

















Thanks guys









My room is not too large, so I like to keep it tidy and the way I have it, it gives me a feeling of comfort, specially at night.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Thanks guys









My room is not too large, so I like to keep it tidy and the way I have it, it gives me a feeling of comfort, specially at night.


















np!









I wonder why we talk here, when we talk at msn also lol









anyways, want to swap room with me?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Wow man, I love all of your rooms...Desks...and accesories in there...Wish mine was as nice...but i'm getting a 22" 1080P Monitor, so i'll take some pics then and let you guys say what you will


----------



## wire

My computer room happens to be my bedroom. Hopefully, I'll get a better desk for Christmas.


















And behind where I sit is my bed. I could use some posters or something.


----------



## go4life

looks nice wire


----------



## noahmateen1234

wire pick up a few cool posters and that room will look so much better.


----------



## VCheeZ

The update:








cant see a huge difference, but the Blu-ray and Logitech G51 makes a real difference in person


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## error10

Your pic suggests a case mod: mount the LCD display in the case door.


----------



## Kirgan

Not the best of quality picture, but iv only got my phone handy..

Just rearanged my setup, so my xbox is now under the monitor and not ontop of the printer as it was before


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
My computer room happens to be my bedroom. Hopefully, I'll get a better desk for Christmas.









Do I see snow outside?


----------



## Hoodcom

My computer/bed room.


























































































I know... I need a better TV.


----------



## samfreese

I love the the Vega's. I have two pairs of RE-30's hooked up to the home theater


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samfreese* 
I love the the Vega's. I have two pairs of RE-30's hooked up to the home theater

I think that is the same kind my mom has, they are pretty awesome.

I wanted a lot of power, only slight down fall is the rear speakers being a tad too close to each other, but other than that, pure awesome.

The center channel is very new, I got it not too long ago, sounds 100% better than a small KLH book shelf speaker I was using before.


----------



## rx7i2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 









Toast was finally done when I got around to photographing the toaster.









ROFL that's freaking awesome man


----------



## mr tompo

lol i love it!!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Kamikaze, don't be surprised if you find your toaster, desk, bread, computer, monitor and soda gone tomorrow morning.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


Kamikaze, don't be surprised if you find your toaster, desk, bread, computer, monitor and soda gone tomorrow morning.












I was just thinking the same








I can take the toaster, desk, games, computer & monitor, and you can have the soda & bread







good deal eh?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Looks like I'll only have a printer in my room come next morning...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Looks like I'll only have a printer in my room come next morning...


sorry


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Man...this is some good toast...great soda to wash it down with too!


----------



## go4life

rofl xD poor kamikaze, only a printer left!


----------



## Cryptedvick

heres my nest lol


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


rofl xD poor kamikaze, only a printer left!


I left it there so he could print the pic of me stealing his stuff


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


I left it there so he could print the pic of me stealing his stuff










lol xD

I bet he will be glad for that memory on the wall


----------



## gablain

My room, just finished my setup yesterday, missing my graphics card though

































Hope i get to the top 20 or something


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

That is an awesome room man.


----------



## tat2monsta

moving house today and tomorro
so the pc room is being taken apart








but the new house has a better layout. so i can have the pc's setup downstairs,i cant wait. ive been up in this tiny room for years now. be nice to be on the ground floor again.
pics in the new year when ive had time to set it all up and im back online


----------



## J.Harris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


It may be an optical illusion, but on my lappy here at work...it looks like that desk is bowing from the weight of that samsung...


That is distortion caused by the wide angle of the lens of his camera. You know how fish eye lenses are right? all the corners are curved in, well when you start getting into the really wide angles (zoomed out) you start to get a fish eye effect.

*see post 4766 to see what the picture looks like*


----------



## Chris627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


heres my nest lol


That looks uncomfortable, do you have to sit at an awkward angle to use your pc or do you move the desk with the tv back when on the computer?


----------



## tweakboy

In sig! pownz!


----------



## eureka

Desk n stuff + bed


















Epic television










Desktop


----------



## pez

Whoa, cable management^.

I see the box for my monitor under the X-mas tree







. Will repost when I get it set up







.


----------



## kremtok

Where all the cool kids spend Friday nights:


----------



## jaclipse

^nice looking prebuilt computer and nice view you've got there.


----------



## error10

Nice view. I bet you're about ready for the sun to come up next month.


----------



## kremtok

Haha! Yeah, it's a prebuilt, and I've kept it "stock."







It was worth it for the custom Lian-Li case. My first venture into high-performance computing, and I've learned a lot.

And the sun will be up tomorrow...around 11 am!


----------



## FadeToBright

I'm a newb here, this is my bedroom setup.


----------



## go4life

love your blanket









welcome to OCN


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*











I'm a newb here, this is my bedroom setup.










I really like this nice cosy room. Could be the TV clouding my judgment though.


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I really like this nice cosy room. Could be the TV clouding my judgment though.

It's actually a lot bigger then it appears, there's a whole right side to the room as well.

That's a 46" Samsung LCD too.


----------



## gablain




----------



## mega_option101

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## kremtok

^^^Nice monitor


----------



## Mootsfox

You need more monitors mega


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
My room, just finished my setup yesterday, missing my graphics card though









Hope i get to the top 20 or something









Hey we have very similar mouse/mousepad/keyboard setups. I have the blue Eclipse, a Diamondback 3G, and a steelseries 4D. I've never seen anyone with the same brand peripherals so that just caught my attention


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


^^^Nice monitor










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


You need more monitors mega










I have three in my room already (one that you don't see is on my folding rig).

I only have two outlets in my room


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 











Yes, Yes, and more yes...

GB = Favorite movie of all time


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Excuse the balloon strings, today's my bday


----------



## dr0matik

Happy birthday









mine was three days ago.


----------



## Retrospekt

Yes, the office phone is still there. Notepad for taking notes. I always forget who calls.







No speakers right now. My X-530's are borked.



[URL=][/URL]

Click to enlarge.


----------



## twitch101

just tore out a bookshelf to make room and set up the good speakers. (dvd player to right is sorround sound setup.) its a cellphone picture so you cant see the detail....ugh i need to buy a media card reader.


----------



## SentryOptic

OK, to everyone who has ever posted a picture of their cat lying across the top of the desk....

Well, I've at least got a dog. He's never met you, but he loves you. Guarantee yourself that.









And some more pictures of the room:









And with Oakley sleeping

















And for redundancy, here's the original pictures, so we can see some change taking place










































rateplz


----------



## Nelson2011

I think u should of got the same monitor again


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus* 
Yes, Yes, and more yes...

GB = Favorite movie of all time









I thought it was a subtle addition.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *twitch101* 









just tore out a bookshelf to make room and set up the good speakers. (dvd player to right is sorround sound setup.) its a cellphone picture so you cant see the detail....ugh i need to buy a media card reader.


----------



## twitch101

yea i posted there too ha what a coincidence. they gave me **** about my ipod cable calling it mspaint. one of the more ******ed tech forums.


----------



## serialtoon

Hey eureka, are you using windows 7?


----------



## cpt_alex

Tons of great rooms here, and pets









I just moved so I thought I'd post mine:

Lights off










Lights on so you can see things










Current desk










I'm getting a REAL desk after Xmas, possibly saturday, I'll update then









Alex


----------



## fencefeet

i have to post a pick with my projector after xmas. then my gaming room will be complete!


----------



## fencefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
Tons of great rooms here, and pets










I just moved so I thought I'd post mine:

Lights off










Lights on so you can see things










Current desk










I'm getting a REAL desk after Xmas, possibly saturday, I'll update then









Alex

lol at g51 speaker on the bed. i had to do the same thing with mine at first too haha.

nice


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fencefeet* 
lol at g51 speaker on the bed. i had to do the same thing with mine at first too haha.

nice









yep, can't ruin the 5.1 can I now







I'll put them on the wall soon if the landlord agrees to drilling holes, or I'll get stands


----------



## pcguru000

You definetly blocked the doorway...

Then again- only the most hardcore 1337L33t hx0r's do that... house is burning down... but those few would of course prefer pwning sum noobs...

may the l33t hx0r live long in each of us


----------



## Syrillian

Here is the new rig (larger of the forefront) awaiting me to put on my weight-lifting belt and move the heifer.... damn thing did me an injury...










Swapped out, with the old rig prepped for a tear-down and re-model.


----------



## kremtok

That's one hell of a workshop you have there, Sir!


----------



## go4life

Syr. I love you and your setup







<3


----------



## Lemondrips

All thats left is some L4D Pictures/New Carpet/Painted Walls.


----------



## eureka

You've set up your z-5500 like an idiot, do it properly.









That torture rack is bloomin lovely though, if there were no siblings in my home I'd have one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serialtoon*


Hey eureka, are you using windows 7?


Yeah, I was using it. Back on XP x64 now, I wasn't getting on with the superbar.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


You've set up your z-5500 like an idiot, do it properly.









That torture rack is bloomin lovely though, if there were no siblings in my home I'd have one.


those arent z-5500's


----------



## eureka

They're still set up wrong, I was just presuming they were. If you're gonna buy logitech you might as well buy the best eh?


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


They're still set up wrong, I was just presuming they were. If you're gonna buy logitech you might as well buy the best eh?


I am painting my walls soon so I took them down.


----------



## eureka

That's good enough for me.


----------



## skywarp00

My Current setup in the garage. Comments welcome


----------



## dookieboy

Here is my room, messy and full of surprises on Christmas


----------



## Takkei

Got a new laptop for christmas, for my little mixer. hehe. :]



















I need a new desk haha to fit all that.


----------



## EVGA Overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Got a new laptop for christmas, for my little mixer. hehe. :]



















I need a new desk haha to fit all that.

sweet!


----------



## xxquangminxx

hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk


----------



## conor-w

where did you get that swing arm for the acer and can it swing 180?


----------



## _^MeRcY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx*


hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk



































 nice setup and I see that lurker 08 ego and empire events there


----------



## xxquangminxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacky*


where did you get that swing arm for the acer and can it swing 180?


The arm is made by 3M. I got it at Office Depot on clearance for 39.99. It was regularly $100. It tilts in all angles and directions. Cant complain for the price and it's very sturdy

^Mercy: You play paintball? seems like you know your equipment heheh


----------



## Syrillian

xxquangminxx ~ Love that Matrix theme!


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

just took this -


----------



## keygen

I'm not going to post mine despite the fact that I'm using a CRT..


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx*


hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk



































I've got the same screensaver, but I think it looks a lot more badass on four monitors


----------



## Nathyne

Heres mine







although instead of getting 4 screens i got some extra guitars
















for you guitar people from left to right is:
1984 american strat
2002 gibson sg
PRS single cut SE
Alexi-600
1985 Ibanez X-series








That poster was from my 18th bday at the strippers... was a good night
of course have to have the best system ever! N64 FTW!









and a horrible pic of my setup, sub is under my ancients massive desk and speakers are behind monitor
you can see i found a use for my 900 case... a music stand lol


----------



## zu903

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx*


hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk



































do you like those speakers


----------



## armyslowrdr

So with some Christmas cash I bought a new compuyet stand and matching rack. This build I did earlier this year was my first. I did another for my son for XMAS. I can see that this might turn into a catching hobby of sorts.


----------



## armyslowrdr

some more


----------



## armyslowrdr

last few


----------



## dskina

^Let's see some more LPs


----------



## armyslowrdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
^Let's see some more LPs









I'm thru w/ taking photos 2nite but if you'd go thru the racks you'd find mainly classic rock--BOC to REO to Atlanta Rhythm Sectio, Fleetwood Mac, Jeff Starship etc etc etc--yeah I grew up in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## dskina

Great selection


----------



## Deism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx* 
hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk









Very slick room, I see the Halo hopper but I can't tell exactly which paintball marker you have. Impulse, or an Intimidator would be my guess, been a few months since i've balled


----------



## pnoyboy3241

^

Way off lol.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxquangminxx* 
hello, been a long time lurker just using this forum to find information. Well figure I finally post. Here's my game/workstation setup. Excuse the room for being kind of messy, need redo my cable management behind the desk


















now thats a dream setup IMHO.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemondrips* 








All thats left is some L4D Pictures/New Carpet/Painted Walls.

Damn, that's an amazing desk. Love the smoked glass, the metal frame, and the large keyboard/mouse tray


----------



## Swiftes

This is my setup.

LG Flatron L197WH Wall mounted; Complimented with LX5 Mouse and S510 Keyboard. My brother is on fable 2 at the time using my TB Ear Force X1 Cans.
















My Pc and 360 are at the end of my bed. With my new setup the idea is that I can browse the PC whilst lay in bed. How Lazy. When I want to play games I will just use the shelf as my make shift desk. Not the best setup but a nice tidy one.


----------



## xxquangminxx

zu903. yeah the speakers are pretty nice. cant complain about the price. got them on sale for 50 bucks.

the paintball marker is a 08 planet eclipse ego to all that are wondering


----------



## xxquangminxx

MootFox: yeah theres alot of matrix screensavers out there, but i like this one the best. got it on cnet downloads


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 









My Current setup in the garage. Comments welcome









i like ur merry christmas picture


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
i like ur merry christmas picture










yer man gotta love it!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deism* 
Very slick room, I see the Halo hopper but I can't tell exactly which paintball marker you have. Impulse, or an Intimidator would be my guess, been a few months since i've balled









Looks like a EGO to me. Good paintball gun. And I dont think thats a Halo. It looks like a Reloader B.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## h3xw1z4rd




----------



## tjb

By tjb122001

3DConnexion Space Navigator and Wacom Bamboo Drawing Tablet

By tjb122001

My Monitor Stands

By tjb122001

My Computer (Connected to the 22" Monitors)








By tjb122001

The 17" Monitor is connected to a dell computer under the desk


----------



## gr1mo

Here's my current and final setup for 08'. Later in 09 I'll be building two more desk's for a larger U-Shape workstation.


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Heres my room. I just moved in so its still messy and the photos are crap quality because its shot from my iphone and its dark -_-
btw thats a mbp


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Just found my camera but its out of battery, I will post some new pictures later or tommorow =)


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Here's my current and final setup for 08'. Later in 09 I'll be building two more desk's for a larger U-Shape workstation.



wowow where did you get your desk?


----------



## corry29

dude xxquangminxx,
i saw your exact setup from the Matrix!

lol


----------



## zelix




----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 









World of warcraft FTW!


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
World of warcraft FTW!

This man speaks the truth!


----------



## dan0964

Lies!


----------



## wastedtime

Some more new pics. The laptop on the left is running ubuntu intrepid. Works as a ftp server and a webserver for development. Right now its my main rig.

The second rig is sitting on a custom made test bench built by me Storm.

The monitor is also a custom built monitor. It was done as a part of project Azure

I try to keep the everything as clean as I can


----------



## go4life

nice case!







maid it yourself?


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice case!







maid it yourself?

Yes I did


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Yes I did









ooh nice! Can I get some more pics of it? I want to build something like that my self!

Thanks









EDIT: Saw your link xD anyways great work! and how do you like your TJ-07?


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ooh nice! Can I get some more pics of it? I want to build something like that my self!

Thanks









EDIT: Saw your link xD anyways great work! and how do you like your TJ-07?


I sold the Tj-07 and shelved the project.







The Tj-07 is now being used by noob eater for his project Dark Matter


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


I sold the Tj-07 and shelved the project.







The Tj-07 is now being used by noob eater for his project Dark Matter


oh:/ Well would you recommend to buy the case? It looks good for watercooling! thanks


----------



## Silentium

Last LAN party some friends and I did. This was just one of the desks we had set up, most of the guys brought they're desktops AND laptops..










My desktop:


----------



## ljason8eg




----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*












Nice, i want that wheel!


----------



## eureka

Yeeey.










Lol.


----------



## tweakboy

In the Sig,, thx!


----------



## go4life

I just wondering tweakboy, what are your load temps with your wc setup? with your q6600 @ 3.8ghz


----------



## Crooksy

the first setup is the most jealousy inducing pic i have ever seen


----------



## FadeToBright

Quick 2009 shot


----------



## corry29

^i like the designs on ur lamp









been a long time wanderer, finally decided to share


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FadeToBright* 
Quick 2009 shot









what model is your samsung tv?


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
what model is your samsung tv?:d

ln46a530p


----------



## spice003

nice!, i got ln46a750 my self, good tv's huh?


----------



## JacobC1983

The newest setup


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
^i like the designs on ur lamp









been a long time wanderer, finally decided to share



















Where'd you get that desk?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
The newest setup




























wow, i love that setup. but how many rigs do you have?


----------



## rymn

If you had another monitor and a G9 I'd be jealous. looks nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


----------



## Unl33t

Here's mine.

sorry for the mess. ill take a better photo once ive finished revamping the room


----------



## dan0964

You need to dust


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan0964* 
You need to dust









ya think? lol i deliberately left the chair there so you couldnt see the desk haha.









ill get around to it eventually









also....that could explain why my fans are clogged like once a week


----------



## dan0964

Haha, Yea I have to dust a lot or the front of my rig becomes a dust magnet

edit: http://flickr.com/photos/dan0964/3114653468/sizes/l/ just like that pic shows quite well


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
nice!, i got ln46a750 my self, good tv's huh?

Absolutely love it


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

just moved my room about and this is what came of it.




























and below you should find the kitty


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 
just moved my room about and this is what came of it.




























and below you should find the kitty


















Why oh why did you get a pyramat chair?


----------



## error10

-1 for the Myspace banners. -1 for the CRT. The rest of the setup looks all right.


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Why oh why did you get a pyramat chair?

Christmas present last year. i think its very comfortable.

and haha i got the myspace banners at warped tour two years in a row and the CRT is because im too broke to afford anything else :/


----------



## FadeToBright

took some clearer shots:


----------



## wigseryc

Have you whited out the inside of your case, Fade?

If so, pics?

edit - or is it just the lighting..


----------



## mentholmoose

My setup over Christmas break.










Most of my presents are on that table right now.

EDIT: Covered up by the Jon Stewart book on the left is a Logitech Harmony remote I can't use yet.


----------



## derek2esilent

naked pictures of famous people?


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
naked pictures of famous people?

Yes, that's the one. Shame it only features a picture of President Lincoln naked, and that's all blurry and low-res.

Here's a link, for those of you interested.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dp-BarackObama* 










I'ma chargin' ma lazerz!


----------



## lokster

heres myspace




upgrading to a 22'' soon


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

i seriously think i have been in your house Gibby... what part of Iowa City you live in?


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Have you whited out the inside of your case, Fade?

If so, pics?

edit - or is it just the lighting..


Just the lighting, I wanna do it all black inside.


----------



## nutterisgod

sorry for crappy webcam pics
It's pretty messy atm, i'm gonna take this weekend to clean up a bit


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Where'd you get that desk?

Staples


----------



## Polo224

I have always liked checking this thread out. So, after getting my rig together tonight and putting tools, parts, etc away and tiding up a little, here's my contribution.

Behold, the basement office (fortress of solitude if you will







).

Brought to you by:









My desk:









The corner:









Workspace so that I don't have to run to the garage all the time: (that cat snuck in - wife's evil cat; my dog's better) - notice something hanging on the pegboard? My little bro gave me a full size set for my explorer, but I can't exactly roll into the office with those hanging off now can I?

















The Heineken plane (no basement office is complete without it!):


----------



## irwin_killer

nice!


----------



## Phantom922

Isn't the POW MIA flag and the Che Guevara poster a little contradictory?


----------



## Polo224

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom922*


Isn't the POW MIA flag and the Che Guevara poster a little contradictory?


No. Then, I don't know what each mean to you. So for you, maybe yes.


----------



## nutterisgod

What size is that Pow Mia flag? I'd like one


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutterisgod* 
What size is that Pow Mia flag? I'd like one

Most likely 3'x5'


----------



## Livinstrong

My setup is the attached photos.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


I have always liked checking this thread out. So, after getting my rig together tonight and putting tools, parts, etc away and tiding up a little, here's my contribution.

My desk:










hey! Nice setup!







I like your plane btw! But can I see some pics from the inside of your computer? I am looking at the cosmos, and looks fine!









thanks


----------



## msremmert

Mine's not really an official computer room, but more of a bedroom. But it's where I sleep at university and play my games so the line between the two is very thin.









Anyway here's a picture of my workspace.









Blame my N95 for the crappy quality. Regardless of how many firmware upgrades I've given it, the quality still sucks.

Now the all important fridge and keyboard!










And a side view of the window and bedside table.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msremmert*












Let me see the rest of this poster


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


Let me see the rest of this poster










+1

So guys, I got my new desk; just finished building it last night







So time for an update:

Here's me at the old setup

















The big picture in the dark

















And in the Light









Full desk/workspace









Focused on left side









Focused on right side









Thanks for watching


----------



## soundx98

My view from the sofa









Dining table/modding table. Generally being used for one or the other.
Portrait of Kramer is from my sons. They say it's perfect for me.










Dual 20"/SuperLanBoy/Gigabyte EP45-UD3P/E8400 EO @ 500x8.5/eVGA 9800GT/4GB GSkill Pi.
The parts will be transplanted to a Lian-Li PC-32B when it arrives Tuesday.
Then I'll move the SR-2 (on side of sofa currently) next to the 2 monitors.










36" Panasonic CRT (Mits Tube) still a great picture.
Dell 2007and Logitech 520 on coffee table powered by SR-2 (not shown)
SR-2= ASUS Maximus Extreme/E3110 @ 500x8/XFX 8800GT/2GB Corsair DDR3.










Acer 22" and SR-1 - DFI LP LT P35T2R/E8400 @ 500x8.5/XFX 8800GT/2GB Mushkin PC8500










All rigs are always in Progress


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Very nice.


----------



## Phantom922

That's a pretty nice set up, cpt_alex. I'd just watch and make sure I don't steal you iPhone though..

Also looks like you have a pretty nice view from your room. I'd invest in a pair of binoculars..


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom922*


I'd invest in a pair of binoculars..










Well there is this girl on the other side....


----------



## Bloodfire

Woohoo, just finally got some things looking nice. Some more touching up to do, but this is my computer area of my room. (The rest of it is kinda cluttered and unimportant anyway).










That's the computer area so far....










Me showing off that I fold now too

















And that's me main HUD. xD

So, ya, that was fun. New chair, that dog stuff thing on my center speaker is a x-mas gift, the book in the bottom right is Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged. She's awesome at literature.

So hope you enjoyed


----------



## mega_option101

Nice room Bloodfire









Finally looks clean


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*


Woohoo, just finally got some things looking nice. Some more touching up to do, but this is my computer area of my room. (The rest of it is kinda cluttered and unimportant anyway).










So hope you enjoyed










whats the candles for? you drip hot wax on your self when you get lonely?


----------



## Bloodfire

Candles are for my lady







She loves candles, I love fire, so it mixes well.









But don't tell her about the hot wax part









And wowza Mega, me room CLEAN! you gotta drop by and see the rest of it, it's equally lean *shock shock*


----------



## Polska

This is my media/gaming lair. I have included links to higher res pictures before each picture (even though the camera sucks). The tv (46" Sharp) is used for tv/xbox 360 and doubles as a secondary display for the pc (1920x1080) for gaming/media. I still need to buy a sofa for this room.

http://polska.net76.net/gmroom6.jpg









http://polska.net76.net/gmroom1.jpg









http://polska.net76.net/gmroom2.jpg









http://polska.net76.net/gmroom3.jpg









http://polska.net76.net/gmroom4.jpg









http://polska.net76.net/gmroom5.jpg


----------



## Lazman1

heres my room sorry for the crappy quality i took it with my lg voyager


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
http://polska.net76.net/gmroom1.jpg









Hey, I have that chair!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazman1*


heres my room sorry for the crappy quality i took it with my lg voyager


Hey, I have that chair!


----------



## ownage pancakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*












I love SFIII Third Strike!


----------



## max302

I thought I had posted here lately, apparently not










Wallmount ftw! That and some holes for all the wires, and you've got a clean, clean desk.


----------



## mantis747

Some nice setups you guys have here. Right now all I have is a messy desk with an empty antec 900. I'll post mine once I finish building it, should be about a week.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## go4life

nice setup deafboy! 
But one thing suprise's me, WHERE ARE YOUR CABLES?!?!









You deserve rep+ for not having cables


----------



## deafboy

Haha, Thank you very much. I have tons of cables, most however have been sleeved and hidden. That power bar cord (and the entire bar in general) has since been removed though that is viewable in the lower left corner.

Got some cable organizers at Home Depot that work wonders. Example shot:










Old computer/Office pic but it's the best shot I have of the cable organizer. Fits really well right below the desk and up away from the floor and out of view










Thanks again


----------



## go4life

damn! Me want









The sad thing now I have run out of cash (again...)

Just ordered a Cosmos S, and some other wc stuff... and I need a second pump for my loops...

My wallet cries now


----------



## deafboy

Congrats on the new goodies... hobbies always seem to kill the wallet like no other









Fortunately enough though they arent that expensive. I think they were like $15 or so. Plus, if you cant find those, there is always zipties and hooks


----------



## go4life

thanks









well, hobbies, can't live without them can we?








Il look into those!


----------



## Polo224

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutterisgod* 
What size is that Pow Mia flag? I'd like one

3'x5'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey! Nice setup!







I like your plane btw! But can I see some pics from the inside of your computer? I am looking at the cosmos, and looks fine!







thanks

I believe my profile pic is one. Other than that, I have a water cooling thread in that section with a few pics. And thanks, I love my plane! Used to drink Heineken exclusively until I got into some quality local micro brews. The Cosmos S is my first full tower and I doubt that I'll ever go back to a mid. Full loaded, it weighs as much as the fat chick that starts looks good to you at the bar around 3am after too many!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


I believe my profile pic is one. Other than that, I have a water cooling thread in that section with a few pics. And thanks, I love my plane! Used to drink Heineken exclusively until I got into some quality local micro brews. The Cosmos S is my first full tower and I doubt that I'll ever go back to a mid. Full loaded, it weighs as much as the fat chick that starts looks good to you at the bar around 3am after too many!










Well I already ordered one







I like yours!
I guess it don't weigh as much as my full *steel* tower chieftec dragon......
oh my.. now I got bad bad bad memory's from a party lol


----------



## dr0matik

Had the idea of using my smaller desktop speakers for the Highs and some mids and actually sounds decent, while my Z-2300 handles majority of my mids and all lows.

Sorry for quality, taken on camera phone.


----------



## eureka

You have a Chelsea logo as an avatar but you live in Seattle? How odd.


----------



## YOSHIBA

polska!! what kind of computer chair is that? o my comfy!


----------



## dr0matik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
You have a Chelsea logo as an avatar but you live in Seattle? How odd.

I can watch premier league football/soccer, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## YOSHIBA

Finally cleaned up my room and not embarrassed of showing my room.... this is very rare lol













































my awesome rear speaker stand... it works awesome really, the screw fits in the wall mounting hole.


----------



## unknownSCL

here's mine! oh and my storm!


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
here's mine! oh and my storm!









My sister has the storm, i dont like it. It always shuts down and it takes a lil too long for my taste to flip it. They say they'll fix that stuff with updates but shes going at&t and getting the iphone 3g cus her plan is too much


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1* 
My sister has the storm, i dont like it. It always shuts down and it takes a lil too long for my taste to flip it. They say they'll fix that stuff with updates but shes going at&t and getting the iphone 3g cus her plan is too much

The only problem i have with it is watching movies, it sometimes freezes and i have to take the battery out to restart it, but other than that it's a great phone minus a few kinks but that should change soon with an update.


----------



## error10

Hey, YOSHIBA, that desk looks awfully familiar.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
I thought I had posted here lately, apparently not










Wallmount ftw! That and some holes for all the wires, and you've got a clean, clean desk.

i like the quality of this picture, what lens are you using? i miss my rebel xti


----------



## Unstableiser

This room isn't decorated yet but I've got to pack all my stuff in somewhere, against the advices of keeping my new desk boxed up...


----------



## dr0matik

Is the G15 wireless?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr0matik* 
Is the G15 wireless?

Hole for the wires you tit, or where would his mouse wire be leading to? His keyboard's arse thats what.


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 








my awesome rear speaker stand... it works awesome really, the screw fits in the wall mounting hole.









that's brilliant, why didn't I think of it. But then I'd need two tripods


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Hey, YOSHIBA, that desk looks awfully familiar.









HAHAHA no joke i have tha exact same cup that was in your picture lol... i tried to get a quiznos napkin to freak you out...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
HAHAHA no joke i have tha exact same cup that was in your picture lol... i tried to get a quiznos napkin to freak you out...









All you need now is an identical Glock 30 and the picture will be complete!


----------



## KClaisse

My area isn't as clean as some of the others here lol.
Quality of my phone camera is pretty bad too.


----------



## Ltar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 








My area isn't as clean as some of the others here lol.
Quality of my phone camera is pretty bad too.

Ever since this internet thing came around, I can't think of a better use for a dictionary, either.


----------



## dan0964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
HAHAHA no joke i have tha exact same cup that was in your picture lol... i tried to get a quiznos napkin to freak you out...










I have that exact cup :|


----------



## Jaxlb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lokster* 
heres myspace




upgrading to a 22'' soon









Is that monitor the samsung syncmaster 740n?
If so i have one of them there a good monitor if u keep them at 60hz but there to small


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ltar* 
Ever since this internet thing came around, I can't think of a better use for a dictionary, either.

I think you quoted the wrong person.... Or you yourself need the dictionary.









EDIT: Im an idiot lol


----------



## dan0964

Look under the monitor.....


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
I think you quoted the wrong person.... Or you yourself need the dictionary.









Actually if you look under the monitor the dictionary was being used to prop it up...


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Actually if you look under the monitor the dictionary was being used to prop it up...









hahahahahahahaa

Oh man how could I be that daft.


----------



## El Maestro

Little update


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *El Maestro* 
Little update


















Thats pretty sweet. Nice lights and curtains









Just wondering, have you ever thought about putting the sub on the ground. It will make a big difference if you listen to music.


----------



## El Maestro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
Thats pretty sweet. Nice lights and curtains









Just wondering, have you ever thought about putting the sub on the ground. It will make a big difference if you listen to music.

Yeah, I know it will sound a lot better, but I havenÂ´t really got a lot of space.








IÂ´ll try to find a spot to put it anyways


----------



## eureka

Just move that bin, you don't need it there.

Subs are supposed to go on the floor.


----------



## spice003

finally updated my furniture, so i have something to show you guys, i'll post the other side of my room later. also go this monitor couple of days ago!


----------



## Jaxlb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *El Maestro* 
Little update


















Man that sub looks like its about to fall on your pc i think you should find some where to put it and fast.


----------



## error10

No, when that thing falls, it'll fall right into the monitor. Crunched LCD display!


----------



## xxquangminxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El Maestro*


Little update



















Very nice and clean setup you got there







.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Mine lives in the shed :/ heh but atleast its duct fed.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=4167


----------



## El Maestro

Thanks for al the comments









I've put the sub on the ground and got rid of the trashcan








I think it sounds way better than before, but he's sucking up a lot of dust and (dog)hairs down there. Oh, and the neighbours donÂ´t seem to like it, if you know what I mean...









Got some ideas to fix the Â´problemsÂ´, IÂ´ll post an update soon


----------



## Takkei

I tried to hardcore clean my room, and I tried to get more room in the middle.
So I moved my makeshift desks to the wall. I like it. You guys?


----------



## go4life

looks nice


----------



## simfreak47

I'll get some pics of my room tomorrow.







It's a mess right now


----------



## pow3rtr1p

In my tiny University-owned apartment.


----------



## Mootsfox

Is there a couch on your top bunk there?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Is there a couch on your top bunk there?

Haha, yup. And the bottom bunk.


----------



## error10

Hahaha, that IS a couch!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Is there a couch on your top bunk there?

10 points for noticing lol










*wonders where moots doll went*


----------



## kazakia

Here is mine:










I need to find my camera. This phone camera sucks.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
Here is mine:










I need to find my camera. This phone camera sucks.

lol Where do you live?


----------



## kazakia

HK Unless you are extremely rich you live in an apartment.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Kazakia, that view would distract me too much, lol. Save the view for contemplating. Put that PC in the basement or a room with no windows, natural light, or people.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Damn dog, beautiful view


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
here is mine:










i need to find my camera. This phone camera sucks.

漂亮！


----------



## Russtynailz

漂亮！- Translation = Beautiful


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
In my tiny University-owned apartment.









Is that you?!


----------



## go4life

delete post


----------



## caraboose

This is my uncles computer room...









He works as an aircraft mechanic for West Jet

I wish that was my room









Anywho here's my little man den:








Edit: whoa that's actually a good stitch I did!

Sorry if I margin raped you.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Haha, yup. And the bottom bunk.

That is awesome!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Is that you?!









Yup. I'm the fat kid in the seat, lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Yup. I'm the fat kid in the seat, lol.

Hey everyone! Look at that fat kid in the seat!

nah, your not fat! You should have seen a girl from my old class, THAT was what I call fat lol


----------



## cyclist14

My setup in my barracks room in 29 Palms, CA









The Courses I am taking/have taken here at the Marine Corps Communications/Electronics School








My Gateway P-6860FX playing Bioshock









My Seagate Free Agent Extreme 1.5 TB


----------



## ShamrockMan

Fairly nice setup for 29 Palms (Then again you dont have much at that stage of the game).

Looks like they are finally doing CCNA course work rather than the homebrew stuff they did when I was in. (BTW: stay away from that taco bell there, it was always getting shut down for violating health codes)


----------



## VCheeZ




----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Kazakia, that view would distract me too much, lol. Save the view for contemplating. Put that PC in the basement or a room with no windows, natural light, or people.









If only I had a basment









The view looks better in real life. Camera sucks balls.


----------



## FadeToBright

quick shot after rearranging


----------



## dr0matik

I want your room.


----------



## Tator Tot

My new mancave in the basement. Just finished the basement. So its just that desk for now. With the box.










I'm getting a 22" LCD soon. Then some better speakers. A nice 2.1 probably.


----------



## AMOCO

mine


----------



## halifax1

I recently cleaned my desk and decided to take a picture until my new 32" Vizio arrives


----------



## boonie2

should have gone for the 37'' trust me


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
should have gone for the 37'' trust me
















I know :/, but I'm trying to spend as little money as possible. I technically haven't bought it yet, so I may just have to go for the 37"


----------



## boonie2

Dont know where you live but Walmart has them on sale here in Florida for $499


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


Dont know where you live but Walmart has them on sale here in Florida for $499










For the 37"? I may have to go check it out. The last time I looked, the 32" was that price!


----------



## JacobC1983

is it 1080p? It can't be at that price.. why would anyone want to use a 720p 37 inch LCD as a monitor?? I use a 32 inch 1080p and sometimes it still not enough resolution.. ?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobC1983*


is it 1080p? It can't be at that price.. why would anyone want to use a 720p 37 inch LCD as a monitor?? I use a 32 inch 1080p and sometimes it still not enough resolution.. ?


Haha, the Vizio's are 720p, but I wouldn't be using either as my monitor.
I'm just using my monitor for my Xbox right now because I currently have an old tube TV, but when I get my new TV then it'll be for my Xbox, but I'm still keeping my 19" for my PC









37" for a monitor is insaneeeee.

Also, the resolution on both is horrible if I wanted to use them for my PC.


----------



## Mootsfox

Resolution over size any day!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootsfox*


resolution over size any day!


+3.1415926


----------



## unrly

My setup (I'm in need of a new monitor bad, good thing this one still has a beautiful picture, but its so 4 years ago)


----------



## msremmert

Nah. The second you put a high end S-IPS or S-PVA next to your CRT, you'll question why you even bothered with the thing.









Oh and your mouse mat looks like a pair of tits. Nice going.







+REP


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msremmert* 
Nah. The second you put a high end S-IPS or S-PVA next to your CRT, you'll question why you even bothered with the thing.









Oh and your mouse mat looks like a pair of tits. Nice going.







+REP









The mouse pad is a pair of boobs. Bikini clad boobs.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The mouse pad is a pair of boobs. Bikini clad boobs.

hehe! nice thought that


----------



## MBkilla

Had to make room for the new baby...so this is it....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MBkilla* 
Had to make room for the new baby...so this is it....

Where is her netbook?

HMMM?!!!!!!!!


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Where is her netbook?

HMMM?!!!!!!!!











The wife got it for X-mass


----------



## tat2monsta

just moved into a new place.. this isnt finished yet.......
but here is a teaser


----------



## mega_option101

I love that desk


----------



## unrly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msremmert* 
Nah. The second you put a high end S-IPS or S-PVA next to your CRT, you'll question why you even bothered with the thing.









Oh and your mouse mat looks like a pair of tits. Nice going.







+REP









Oh yeah, there is no doubt there! Its up on my list somewhere down the road, I'll be getting all the pieces for my new rig tomorrow afternoon so then I'll actually have something that could handle the resolution









Oh yeah, the mousepad is wicked. My roomate's brother got him it for xmas some time ago, the colors are a little worn down but still funny


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tat2monsta* 
just moved into a new place.. this isnt finished yet.......
but here is a teaser










comes complete with a girl? Awesome!!


----------



## -iceblade^

^ nice, lol


----------



## Takkei

Well my old speakers for my setup broke so I'm using my dads companies huge ones. lol so i don't have to pay 400 for new ones. haha. sigh i need to fill that table up don't i?


























I couldn't carry this subwoofer by myself haha. it is huuuuuge. it's like 3 times as big as the antec 900. and weighs about more than 80 pounds easily. lol

but they sound amazing so it's alll goooood

glamor shot with my new camera


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FetusSoup* 









What have your lady friends said about it? I can't imagine they were too impressed...


----------



## mr. biggums

cyclist14 said:


> The Courses I am taking/have taken here at the Marine Corps Communications/Electronics School
> 
> shivers at the site of cisco books.


----------



## Polo224

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MBkilla*


Had to make room for the new baby...so this is it....


That looks good. Make sure you use the crib........our girl is going on three and sleeps in our bed usually 5 nights a week.







Hampers the practice on the 2nd child.


----------



## unrly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


What have your lady friends said about it? I can't imagine they were too impressed...










None of them care, they all find it amusing and love touching it too.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FetusSoup*


None of them care, they all find it amusing and love touching it too.


Nice! You have cool female friends. Most of mine would shake their heads.


----------



## stumped

here is my room (the wall with all my entertainment stuff, and yeas it looks messy, but that's only papers and college stuff. i'm still cleaning stuff up)

My computer screen w/ my TV and surround sound speakers:









My 700 watt 7 channel (not including sub) surround sound receiver (best $400 EVER!):









My place of work:









My 32" Sceptre 1080P TV on an articulated wall mount:









MY loley 17" computer LCD:


----------



## Oscuro

Before:









After:


----------



## noahmateen1234

It looks like that filter in the front of your case is filled with dust, you should clean it out if it is. Otherwise looks all good except that white keyboard sticks out.

I am waiting for my case to be powdercoated then I will showcase my room!


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


It looks like that filter in the front of your case is filled with dust, you should clean it out if it is. Otherwise looks all good except that white keyboard sticks out.

I am waiting for my case to be powdercoated then I will showcase my room!


Oh, I know I need to clean it out, just been lazy.

Keyboard needs to be replaced, as does my mouse. Just not sure with what yet.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kazakia*


Here is mine:










I need to find my camera. This phone camera sucks.


Best I've seen so far. Fully worthy of reposting the picture.

There's so much more to a good computer room than the desk and the computer.


----------



## kazakia

Lol ^^

Ill post a better pic once i fix/find the camera


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters












​
​
​
did u move or something?? new stuff new view?
nice view​


----------



## Unknownm

Delete


----------



## catmmm

my computer needs to be dusted a bit


----------



## soundx98

^^^
very nice mang!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


my computer needs to be dusted a bit



























Nice


----------



## Phalanx1

I was looking through the setups on macrumors and I saw l3ebs! He posted his setup with the same pics







Did you move l3ebs?

Edit: His post on macrumors


----------



## Mootsfox

Holy green walls batman!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Holy green walls batman!


lol
my mom said i could paint any color i wanted...just not black








so i picked bright green







it actually fits well


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


my computer needs to be dusted a bit



























I have a feeling that Catmmm might be female...maybe...


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
my computer needs to be dusted a bit


















Can I haz the extra 4870?









Messy, but I love the setup


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I have a feeling that Catmmm might be female...maybe...

oh what gave you that idea?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Can I haz the extra 4870?









Messy, but I love the setup









hah thats actually really neat compared to how it usually looks !


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
oh what gave you that idea?









That HD 4870, only girls buy ATi cards.








(Long time ATi user)


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That HD 4870, only girls buy ATi cards.







(Long time ATi user)

Says the guy with no card at all.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Well, I just reorganized my room a bit, so here's a pair of pics. Sorry for using a cellphone camera...


----------



## Mootsfox

Better picture of bikes please.


----------



## lhowatt




----------



## pvp309rcp

My sister moved out and I moved into her old room. Nothing much has changed except maybe slightly more room. Still not enough for Guitar Hero World Tour or Rock Band II setup







However I feel like I need a new bed, like those ones that fold into couches/sofas. I tend to get a lot of company when visitors or friends come over.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Better picture of bikes please.

Yessir.









My Norco Six Three. Spec'd with raceface bars and stem, Maxxis Minion DHR telescoping seatpost (that needs to be cut), eThirteen chain guide, ODI lockon grips, and I'm working on getting both brakes to be Juicy 5's. And I have an '07 66 RC2 on the way.

















My Transition Trail Or Park, just spent $250 to get it touched up with a new front wheel, headset, cranks, and seatpost


----------



## Mootsfox

Those look like BB7's now, why do you want jucy's?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Those look like BB7's now, why do you want jucy's?


Nah, the bike comes stock with Juicy 3's, which suck. One's piston kersploded at Whistler, so I had to replace it, and grabbed a Juicy 5 (the silver one). The 5 feels so much nicer and its tons more powerful. And you can grab Juicy 5's for like a $100 right now, so...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Nah, the bike comes stock with Juicy 3's, which suck. One's piston kersploded at Whistler, so I had to replace it, and grabbed a Juicy 5 (the silver one). The 5 feels so much nicer and its tons more powerful. And you can grab Juicy 5's for like a $100 right now, so...










Is that with levers too?

Link?

Mine came with Shimano 305's (6") which warped in about two weeks. I use 8" BB7's right now. Braking power is amazing, though I want some new cables.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is that with levers too?

Link?

Mine came with Shimano 305's (6") which warped in about two weeks. I use 8" BB7's right now. Braking power is amazing, though I want some new cables.


Pricepoint. 50% off for a full, pre-bled 8" kit.


----------



## Mootsfox

No 8" front wth


----------



## clownfart




----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


My sister moved out and I moved into her old room. Nothing much has changed except maybe slightly more room. Still not enough for Guitar Hero World Tour or Rock Band II setup







However I feel like I need a new bed, like those ones that fold into couches/sofas. I tend to get a lot of company when visitors or friends come over.











































































I remember when I was 12 and had all those posters too. Good times.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


I remember when I was 12 and had all those posters too. Good times.


I am 31 now, so we can get the time frames right.


----------



## CyberDruid

+




























Down to one rig


----------



## clownfart

Those valves look interesting, what do they do?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


Those valves look interesting, what do they do?


Oh nothing... just feed the most epic loops ever.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Oh nothing... just feed the most epic loops ever.










Amen to that!


----------



## corry29

WOT DA FOK! l3ebs that is the **** man,

ur new room/setup is clean as FOK,
more pics please

anyways, which setup is better?










or










or any suggestions?


----------



## Oscuro

I'd say, whichever is most comfortable for you to use. What one person finds comfortable, you might find awkward as hell.

Personally, I don't know if I'd use either set up. With everything in the corner, it would be awkward to type because of the lack of wrist/forearm support which I am used to. With the keyboard tray....and the mouse at a different height, I have used that before, and utterly despised it.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters





​
​
​
That is quite the view you have there. I would like to have my computer like that. Just taking a look out the window would be awesome.​


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY* 
Mine lives in the shed :/ heh but atleast its duct fed.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=4167

doesn't that shed have a lot of mosture in from outside. Seem like it would be bad for electronics.

Having a shed as a rec room / den is awesome though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
In my tiny University-owned apartment.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Is there a couch on your top bunk there?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Haha, yup. And the bottom bunk.

OMG couch on the upper bunk is full of win


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
my computer needs to be dusted a bit


























Loving the sound card


----------



## eureka

Just got an HP 2133, tis lovely.


----------



## nVidiaGTX




----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX*






















And also, where is l3ebs? We want more pics!


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*











And also, where is l3ebs? We want more pics!










Whats l3ebs?


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
Whats l3ebs?

He is the person that started this thread with the awesome setup. Go to page 1 and you will see, we want more pics of his setup


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
He is the person that started this thread with the awesome setup. Go to page 1 and you will see, we want more pics of his setup









lol


----------



## mega_option101

Nice setup


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX*












I want that display (Cinema Display), photo editing on it has to be amazing


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX*


Whats l3ebs?


Guy who posts here to boast about what he's bought.


----------



## nVidiaGTX

I though might aswel post my cinema room







Just moved in. there is no curtians yet so i can only really use it at night. And sorry for the mess they arent finished with it yet







And of course, every house needs its own elavator


----------



## kazakia

Lol you're loaded









explains the QX9650

Really nice but its not your computer =/


----------



## johnny9794

update just with sound system, nice n loud, gaming is much better.

First pic is prior.


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kazakia*


Lol you're loaded









explains the QX9650

Really nice but its not your computer =/


What do you mean its not my computer.. Why is it not eh?


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny9794* 
update just with sound system, nice n loud, gaming is much better.

First pic is prior.

Nice room







I love it when the desk is clear like yours and just has the comp screen keyboard etc on it.


----------



## cpt_alex

those are pretty big speakers johnny, very nice nontheless

I just wanted to update, my landlord visited today and she finally approved of drilling holes for my speakers on the walls so here we are

My workspace once again









And the (now wall mounted) G51 speakers

















Alex


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
What do you mean its not my computer.. Why is it not eh?

Think he just meant the pic wasn't of your computer. Nice though.

I would post a pic of my setup but honestly I'm kinda ashamed of it right now. Both side panels are off my case and all my lights are pulled out at the moment and there's not a bit of cable management. The desk is like super dusty and cluttered with junk and half of my rig is switched up because I gotta send my mobo in for RMA. One of these days I'll get a pic when I have somethin worth posting.


----------



## adadk




----------



## stn0092

All cleaned up.







The not-so-clean look is back on page 465 with the default number of posts per page.


----------



## johnny9794

cannot believe out of all the customization, never really seen a big gaming desk, just little things like they break your arms gaming all squished together. be cool to see some wicked desks.


----------



## robbo2

with the cost of a good desk that's an computer upgrade my friend







i know what i would do


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adadk* 

























this picture could of been taken recently, last time i logged in to ET:QW there was NO ONE in any server.


----------



## Oscuro

I like Adadk's desk....a lot. Simple and functional....and not glass!


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
this picture could of been taken recently, last time i logged in to ET:QW there was NO ONE in any server.

Strange, I played last night plenty of people playing especially on the "ranked" servers.

Check your filters ?


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 









Just got an HP 2133, tis lovely.

Nice wall scroll!


----------



## RyanRacer48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny9794*


update just with sound system, nice n loud, gaming is much better.

First pic is prior.


To be honest I wouldn't have a speaker w/ a magnet as big as yours sitting next to my computer w/ hard drives in it.

just my opinion.


----------



## RyanRacer48

My suggestion is either, just get the PC of the floor. Seriously would you eat off the floor? NO why leave your computer there ?LOL

SEriously I notice a ton more dust buildup if my comps on the floor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


WOT DA FOK! l3ebs that is the **** man,

ur new room/setup is clean as FOK,
more pics please

anyways, which setup is better?










or










or any suggestions?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Nevermind


----------



## Byakuya

Here are surely some nice setups








Here's mine:


----------



## Megas3300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*











or any suggestions?


Clean your dust filters!


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dezixn*


Nice wall scroll!


Hell yeah. Saw it in a shop and had to buy it. Rather tasteful in my opinion.


----------



## adadk

hahaha. Sure ETQW's player base is tiny in comparison to that of the other major FPS games, but as they say, quality over quantity. It's good knowing that in ETQW cheaters are almost non-existent. As a clan/server owner, it's enjoyable to spend time actually playing instead of speccing suspicious players.

My desk is an original Ikea Jerker. Hard to find anywhere now, even on ebay or craigslist. I've seen quite a few of the 2nd gen. Jerkers, but those ones dont have the slide out trays on both sides of the desk, which are essential for mouse pads and armrests.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?


YES!!!! You can get them for as low as $260 in some places now. They are amazing speakers and have great power/clarity.


----------



## stevebaz




----------



## paquitox

So here's mine!!


----------



## Croft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Byakuya* 
Here are surely some nice setups








Here's mine:









.... You have two G15's


----------



## soundx98

he's running two rigs


----------



## kazakia

New pic, better quality with curtains


----------



## Mootsfox

I want a mountain in my back yard! That's awesome.


----------



## Gremlin

First time posting mine, hope you like


































Edit: Heres my TV before I finished moving from Boston to Kansas


----------



## go4life

not to bad


----------



## JMT668

MINE!!

















if you look closley theres a PS3 Behind the small monitor LOL


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I want a mountain in my back yard! That's awesome.


Touche, that must be an inspiring place to compute


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Touche, that must be an inspiring place to compute










Wow yes that's an incredible view.


----------



## tat2monsta

little update.. unpacked most my stuff now.. so this is pretty much how my desk is gonna stay
that cat isnt ours.. we moved in over christmas....and so did he.. never leaves


----------



## Mootsfox

free cat!


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
free cat!

They never are....I swear, they are the most expensive in the end...


----------



## shizdan

Any Feedback?


----------



## Mootsfox

What monitors?


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
What monitors?

lg246wp


----------



## Mikecdm

Are those speakers the Energy C-50?


----------



## Mootsfox

I meant the studio monitors/speakers


----------



## RallyMaster

My dorm/half-apartment:
















Fail cellphone camera is fail.


----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gremlin* 
First time posting mine, hope you like


















nice, i just wanted to say the PC up there looks like it could fall over anytime


----------



## skorched

Quick pic, more to come later.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*











Any Feedback?


how do are those dt-770 working out for you, the sound good? Do you use them with a receiver or you got an amp for them. I'm trying to pick up a pair next moth.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Bit blurry, cellphone is on it's last legs these days.


----------



## Kamikaze127

My room as of... hmmm.. 
Jan. 21st 2009


----------



## kazakia

Green!

Wierd seeing a Green NZXT Tempest for they are blue in all the default Pics.

For some odd reason the Acer24" looks more like a 30".


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kazakia*


Green!

Wierd seeing a Green NZXT Tempest for they are blue in all the default Pics.

For some odd reason the Acer24" looks more like a 30".


it looks shmexy green


----------



## kazakia

It does Indeed.


----------



## Section-9

Nice setup Kamikaze, loving the green.


----------



## eureka

NZXT Tempest is such a rip off of the Antec Nine Hundred.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


how do are those dt-770 working out for you, the sound good? Do you use them with a receiver or you got an amp for them. I'm trying to pick up a pair next moth.


They were a little harsh on the bass then they gradually sound alot better and i do mean ALOT. I use them with my receiver mainly because i use it for my speakers and I guess it doubles as a headphone amp


----------



## spice003

yeah i'm getting onkyo TX SR706 in february, they should sound great with the receiver.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

heres a pic of my desk with my dual monitors (got the dvi-vga today!







)










dual CRT's ftw!~


----------



## ginnz

hmmm... could prolly get a nifty tan in front of that setup... ;-)


----------



## yomama9388

Here's my messy benching room, along the wall there will soon be a long bench for my dewar and various things.


----------



## chesterp




----------



## Unknownm




----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

dang bebs that's a sick setup! so clean and .. awesome..


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


NZXT Tempest is such a rip off of the Antec Nine Hundred.


I would say it's such an improvement over 900. It trumphs both versions easy.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


I would say it's such an improvement over 900. It trumphs both versions easy.


2nd


----------



## Herr FlicK

Mine :

































Still a bit mess, just finished this desk.
Desk is 2,5meters long


----------



## jimwest

My workspace, it's at the end of my bed in my very small bedroom. Monitor looks kind of small...


----------



## scutzi128




----------



## Mootsfox

Very nice.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Wow, beautiful. What projector is that?


----------



## scutzi128

Its a panasonic pt-ax100u. It's fantastic. I love it and its only 720p.


----------



## mega_option101

Looks great!!


----------



## .Sup




----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*












nice looking HT you got there


----------



## corry29

Hey Kamikaze, i have the same desk as you?










except u didn't install ur keyboard tray? and i took out one of those back parts on the desk to fit my computer in?

right? Staples?

oh and i might as well throw in that i have the same keyboard as you too, Lycosa ftw


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Working on building my Torture Rack, hope to have new pics by the end of the month!


----------



## Phantom922

Still real messy, but shows my recently acquired objects. Aspire One, G9, Reclusa, Zune, Razer Pad.


----------



## Gunfire

Best tea ever. Period.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

after i practiced kung fu in the park in the summer nights in LA, i pound back at least 2 of those teas. soooo goood.

best ever


----------



## Phantom922

They are amazing. The only problem is, they go down faster than water, hence why I end up drinking 5 throughout the day.


----------



## noahmateen1234

I love the lemon ice tea and the watermelon flavors! where in california can you get it in like 24 packs or something. I dont wanna pay $1 per can.


----------



## Phantom922

No idea about California, but on the east coast I buy a huge pack from Costco, and it lasts me the week.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


I love the lemon ice tea and the watermelon flavors! where in california can you get it in like 24 packs or something. I dont wanna pay $1 per can.


Costco should have them.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Costco *has* them.


Fixed.


----------



## xhamanx

Plan on getting a Samsung T260 within the next week but I have no idea where to put it. Maybe ill just build a second rig so I can invites friends to play haha.

Edit: sorry for the bad quality, took it from my blackberry.


----------



## MatthewCroan

Hi

This is my rig below.


----------



## MatthewCroan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 





































Hi

I must say very nice projector setup.
Have you got a ps3 or xbox link to that projector.
What size of screen is that as i have an 84" and have 1080P projector

Looks Good

Matthew


----------



## Drivr3g

K,


----------



## go4life

hey matthew, why do you have SO many dell's?


----------



## Manji

Off-topic:
I used to drink alot of Arizona green tea. I stopped drinking it after everything started to taste like green tea. Chicken started to tast like green tea...meat, bread, etc. Messed up my tasted bud.

On-topic:
Nice setup there Scutzi, It would be amazing to play split 4 player Halo in that projector.


----------



## MatthewCroan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey matthew, why do you have SO many dell's?









Just trying to sell them as they are un used. and they were apart of my old rig


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MatthewCroan* 
Just trying to sell them as they are un used. and they were apart of my old rig

oh, ok


----------



## Section-9




----------



## go4life

oooh nice setup! I like it


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MatthewCroan* 
Hi

I must say very nice projector setup.
Have you got a ps3 or xbox link to that projector.
What size of screen is that as i have an 84" and have 1080P projector

Looks Good

Matthew

Yes they are both connected via HDMI. It is a 106" screen @ 720p..


----------



## Bigbates

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drivr3g* 
K,









0_o @ the glock on the side


----------



## soundx98

Yeah, I'm finding the gun on the desk pretty offensive as well.
The spilled liquid on the floor between the desk and the bed show he's "keeping it real" though.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Yeah, I'm finding the gun on the desk pretty offensive as well.
The spilled liquid on the floor between the desk and the bed show he's "keeping it real" though.

Why would you find it offensive?









I keep my pistol next to my desk as well. Not ON it, but next to it.


----------



## balake777

Old picture before the 30" lcd. Will update after I get a desk this weekend.


----------



## wigseryc

Heyyy crappy chair buddy!


----------



## balake777

lol yea i hate the arms on it and for a lot of people the ass goes flat. I only weigh 160 so it isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## wigseryc

I'm 140 and the ass is flat as hell. I have to sit on a pillow most of the time.

Saying that, it is about 3 years old now.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Heyyy crappy chair buddy!










Dude, duct tape????


----------



## wigseryc

Quick fix.

I move stuff too often to make a more permanent solution. Besides, does the job


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*












i want them wallpapers....please


----------



## python09

SORRY FOR THE MESS!!!

This is my old setup, I will update it as soon as I find my Dad's camera! lol

It's someplace in this mess....

(CRT FTW!!! lol)


----------



## hak8or

My mobo crapped out on me, AGAIN









So here is my old setup

















Shiney









Here is after the mobo crapped out on me and I had to use a diffrent computer (old webserver)








I had to "mod" the case to get my old x1650 to fit









And here it is now with the 8800gt, and a diffrent psu, and with my cleaned room










Such a small room, but o so awesome


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


i want them wallpapers....please










Sure man, what resolution would you like them in ?


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*









Sure man, what resolution would you like them in ?


1920/1200 your a gent


----------



## thrashsoul

I wish I had a roofless desk so I could put my computer on top


----------



## USFORCES

Don't mind the mess, But here it is.
I've got 2 monitors


----------



## Polo224

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Don't mind the mess, But here it is.
I've got 2 monitors


















Ooh. Combination fried rice?









I have 3 monitors.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tat2monsta* 
1920/1200 your a gent

PM sent.


----------



## tat2monsta

thankyou...rep


----------



## ryanggfx

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh maybe I do have OCD after all. I would die with all that jumbled mess of chords and paper!


----------



## -iceblade^

here's mine







excuse the clothes - i'm drying em...




























and a (bad) shot of a few of my game boxes










they are empty, though, i keep the games in the pink DVD case on the shelf above my bed.


----------



## Ando

^hahaha....LOVE THE TOASTER!!


----------



## slytown

Quote:












Such a small room, but o so awesome











How much for your table?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundx98*


Yeah, I'm finding the gun on the desk pretty offensive as well.


I find your comments pretty offensive myself


----------



## catmmm

setup at my boyfriend's house. since i got kicked out of my parents house...which means no more green room


----------



## Mootsfox

What did you do to get kicked out?


----------



## noahmateen1234

Yeah tell us what you did. Also that is cool that your boyfriend let you move in, make sure you thank him!

p.s. ask him if I can move in too!


----------



## catmmm

http://www.overclock.net/blogs/catmm...ow-uncool.html

thats what happened.
and yes i am lucky that he let me take over his room haha








but he is also lucky cuz i am sharing with him


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


http://www.overclock.net/blogs/catmm...ow-uncool.html

thats what happened.
and yes i am lucky that he let me take over his room haha








but he is also lucky cuz i am sharing with him










I don't have permission read that apparently..


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Yeah me either


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


http://www.overclock.net/blogs/catmm...ow-uncool.html

thats what happened.
and yes i am lucky that he let me take over his room haha








but he is also lucky cuz i am sharing with him










what you have to do now is make him paint that room green


----------



## wigseryc

Yeah me either.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puckbandit35* 
I don't have permission read that apparently..

oh wow. i didn't realize i had my blog set so that people not on my contact list couldn't see.







haha

now you guys should be able to read it


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
i am lucky that he let me take over his room haha








but he is also lucky cuz i am sharing with him









Typical woman. Taking over the guys stuff.
Did you at least leave him a corner?
Does he have ANY closet space at all?
Is his stuff in the hall closet?????????









Aw come on, I'm just kiddin.
Sorry to hear about your situation there.

BTW I love your lack of a case. No case is awesome. Did you build it yourself? Did your BF help?
Good luck.


----------



## litho

upgraded What do you guys think of my control center ?


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *litho*











upgraded What do you guys think of my control center ?


You don't have enough arms to handle it!!!!!!

I like it though. Nice stack of money









Rearranged my room today when I should have been writing a paper for school. Going to be picking up a 50" plasma or a 720p projector here in a few weeks. Goodbye 27" rear projection. Then I will post a new picture! I know you all are just too excited to see my room!!!!!!


----------



## litho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


You don't have enough arms to handle it!!!!!!

I like it though. Nice stack of money









Rearranged my room today when I should have been writing a paper for school. Going to be picking up a 50" plasma or a 720p projector here in a few weeks. Goodbye 27" rear projection. Then I will post a new picture! I know you all are just too excited to see my room!!!!!!



Yea am planing on buying a projector too just don't know were to put in my room lol.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Damn, I want to show off my CRT's. I have 2 tables. <_< One day I shall show it when I go home.
But that looks really nice.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *litho*












i c u

lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

thats from ikea!


----------



## litho

awww :swearing: he got me lol, And yes thats alot of money just got paid today $300 anyone ?


----------



## litho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


thats from ikea!


yea my whole room is from ikea I love that place.


----------



## daavoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
setup at my boyfriend's house. since i got kicked out of my parents house...which means no more green room


























I have that exact same desk...it's huge!

Yours looks so much neater


----------



## Gunfire

nice camera.

Final hours with this set-up. Trading my sig rig for a Toshiba Satellite and $200.


----------



## go4life

gunfire, nice feet lol

but why getting a lappy? I would rather upgrade your current than to get that!


----------



## python09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *litho* 









upgraded What do you guys think of my control center ?

DUDE there is a guy standing out your window









STALKER!!!

(lol,







)


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daavoo* 
I have that exact same desk...it's huge!

Yours looks so much neater









yeah we reversed it though. lol
it's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

delete


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
gunfire, nice feet lol

but why getting a lappy? I would rather upgrade your current than to get that!

well the specs are about the same as this just a lower GPU but I rarely game now but if I do it's usually just CS:S or TF2. Here's the link to what I'm getting.

http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/s...00/L305D-S5928

I just need it for basically listening to music and photoshop, and those two games mentioned above.


----------



## waylo88

Here's my "apartment" (I rent from my parents...God I cant wait to finish school so I can get a real job instead of part-time design work). Anyways, here it is, my computer room/bedroom.
































































^ My sig rig


----------



## mfb412

damn nice room dude







il put up some of mine when i find my phones USB cable >.>


----------



## AnimateDeath

I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnimateDeath*


I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.


good God! you have no life


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnimateDeath*


I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.


Me too! Well, I didn't read this whole thread, but I am extremely bored. Going back and forth playing drums (learned to play "The Ocean") and surfing different forums. Anything to keep me away from studying !

Anyone have this tv? I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## atomicmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnimateDeath*


I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.


I respect that! +Rep!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


well the specs are about the same as this just a lower GPU but I rarely game now but if I do it's usually just CS:S or TF2. Here's the link to what I'm getting.

http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/s...00/L305D-S5928

I just need it for basically listening to music and photoshop, and those two games mentioned above.


hmm.. well, looks ok! but TF2 on lappy's are pain though...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. well, looks ok! but TF2 on lappy's are pain though...


Yeah, an ATI HD 3100 is really gonna struggle with TF2.

It could probably pull it off on low, at a low res.

You should look for a lappy with atleast an HD3450, as it can do TF2 pretty well on Low-Med


----------



## Gryph3n

I do agree about the gaming on the laptop unless you are going to get a seperate mouse and keyboard to attach to the notebook.

Man I cannot wait to move into our new place. The anticipation is driving me and the Mrs. crazy.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnimateDeath* 
I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.

I did it over the course of 3 days, when I should have been working. It was great.


----------



## corry29

Holy ***** waylo88,
nice room / "apartment"

I love ur setup!


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnimateDeath* 
I can't believe that I just read every post of 527 pages.... good god I am bored.

Maybe you should post more and read less. Only 2 posts so far.


----------



## Gryph3n

Heh, Think about this Quality> Quantity


----------



## AnimateDeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
Maybe you should post more and read less. Only 2 posts so far.









I would, but everyone here knows more than I do so I will just keep quiet and learn until I have my rig bought and start putting it together. Then I will post questions gallore


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, an ATI HD 3100 is really gonna struggle with TF2.

It could probably pull it off on low, at a low res.

You should look for a lappy with atleast an HD3450, as it can do TF2 pretty well on Low-Med


I tried it on my moms lappy with a core2duo 2.2ghz and 8600gt, man it was lag hell


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I tried it on my moms lappy with a core2duo 2.2ghz and 8600gt, man it was lag hell










Thats odd, my bro's C2D E5(something) @ 2.0ghz with an 8600M GT 512mb can run it just fine on Medium/High DX9, Medium only for DX10. Only 2 gigs of RAM, its a Dell Inspiron 1720. So nothin fancy.

My friends HP with an HD3200 can run TF2 on Low at 1280x800 with 25FPS. Give or take 5.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Thats odd, my bro's C2D E5(something) @ 2.0ghz with an 8600M GT 512mb can run it just fine on Medium/High DX9, Medium only for DX10. Only 2 gigs of RAM, its a Dell Inspiron 1720. So nothin fancy.

My friends HP with an HD3200 can run TF2 on Low at 1280x800 with 25FPS. Give or take 5.


 could be that I like too play TF2 with at least 50fps







I don't know...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


could be that I like too play TF2 with at least 50fps







I don't know...


I can do 30+

A drop below 30 and it feels laggy to me.

Then again, I played TF2 on a Radeon 9550 246 DDR card for awhile.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I can do 30+

A drop below 30 and it feels laggy to me.

Then again, I played TF2 on a Radeon 9550 246 DDR card for awhile.









In TF2 40fps is laggy.. I suck totally if I don't have 40fps+ in TF2, same with COD4, pain to play with low fps









wow radeon 9550, that is a LONG time since I have seen lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
In TF2 40fps is laggy.. I suck totally if I don't have 40fps+ in TF2, same with COD4, pain to play with low fps









wow radeon 9550, that is a LONG time since I have seen lol

Used that beast for 6 years just about.

Up until last July.


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Crappy phone camera makes very clean neat room look dirty.


----------



## wigseryc

Cleeeaaannn


----------



## go4life

nice job both of you


----------



## clockovering

finally finished setting everything up!









































































comments/criticism welcome


----------



## noahmateen1234

BEAUTIFUL setup. I love the logitech keyboard.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey Kamikaze, i have the same desk as you?










except u didn't install ur keyboard tray? and i took out one of those back parts on the desk to fit my computer in?

right? Staples?

oh and i might as well throw in that i have the same keyboard as you too, Lycosa ftw









Sorry for the delayed response, but we do have similar desks.

I got one without the keyboard tray from Target.


----------



## Gunfire

hey clockovering, what keyboard is that?


----------



## iandroo888

clockovering - at first i was like... whoa what is that computer he did for his tv? *looks at other pictures) oh dell xps. (or is it?...)

whats that logitech keyboard u have for ur tv? looks nice and small. great setup u got !


----------



## Manji

The small keyboard is Logitech's Mini Dinovo, expensive little bugger.


----------



## spice003

what's the big keyboard?


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockovering* 
finally finished setting everything up!









































































comments/criticism welcome


How's that keyboard? I was either going to buy that or a G-11? I think I don't remember.


----------



## phonyphonecall

love the dual 22"s ninjin... im working on my 3rd lol...


----------



## Parental Fornicator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3* 
How's that keyboard? I was either going to buy that or a G-11? I think I don't remember.

If you're going wired the G15 is a very nice keyboard


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
what's the big keyboard?

Logitech Illuminated Keyboard

I have one and love it, works really well.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parental Fornicator* 
If you're going wired the G15 is a very nice keyboard










i like the g11, the g15 has the screen but other wise they are the same.... so its really a budget thing


----------



## nightrifle1015

This is my setup.









Love Dow.









Your room is awesome clockovering!


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard

I have one and love it, works really well.

thanx!


----------



## Gunfire

Here it is for all of you like me that are too lazy to search it.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke.../4740&cl=us,en


----------



## yellowtoblerone

oh god how big is that tv! save your eyes!


----------



## dan0964




----------



## Megas3300

Gotta love that A1200 window effect


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*


finally finished setting everything up!










comments/criticism welcome


gah Integrals, im hating calculus right now.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockovering* 
finally finished setting everything up!










comments/criticism welcome









Me like!!! Nice setup, love the yellow on the back!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

that looks like economics


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


that looks like economics


Whatever it is, I wouldn't stand a chance doing that.


----------



## eureka

Very nice dan0964!










Shelf of doom










desk of dooooooom










epic tv of dooooooooom


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan0964* 









Extremely nice









But dang, that black box, is a subwoofer?







(big)
and is your desk bent? (or maybe you have a special camera or something)


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Extremely nice









But dang, that black box, is a subwoofer?







(big)*
and is your desk bent? (or maybe you have a special camera or something)*

Looks more like lens distortion which is caused in most wide angle lenses when at the shortest focal length. More point and shoot cameras are having wide angle lenses added to them, which is good for landscape but closer up shots like this one get distorted by it.
Also, the same happens with lenses in general that have short focal lengths.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Looks more like lens distortion which is caused in most wide angle lenses when at the shortest focal length. More point and shoot cameras are having wide angle lenses added to them, which is good for landscape but closer up shots like this one get distorted by it.
Also, the same happens with lenses in general that have short focal lengths.

thats what I thought, I have seen the same thing happen to my brothers Nikon D80


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:










Me like that setup alot.
Don't think I would fit up there in that attic through - my head would be through the ceiling.


----------



## johnny9794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockovering* 
finally finished setting everything up!










comments/criticism welcome

Nice Setup, desk is very convienient for the dual's.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


Very nice dan0964!











I think you need more game boys







and I thought I had a lot since I have a pocket, a color, an advanced and a DS.


----------



## Deth V

EDIT: Delete


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*











comments/criticism welcome


Incredible setup, me like.


----------



## manushranz

nice


----------



## om3n

My last post in this thread was like 100 pages ago lol so I'll update it:

Server is on the left, main rig on the right.


----------



## Deth V

Nice setup!


----------



## shizdan

Here's My Ugly Setup


----------



## Gunfire

How much did your audio set-up set you back?


----------



## gr1mo

This is the office I usually work at when at home. Although, My second office holds another rig with my 24" iMac. I'll be sure to post it later. I just ordered an extra 22" Dell e228WFP for this office, update later.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Man that is a nice setup, and a nice view. Complete serenity.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Jeff ~ 3 monitors + 3 guitars =









This is my workbench:

























...waaooo no words!! very nice setup dude...some more


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*
















...waaooo no words!! very nice setup dude...some more










That guy is awesome, check out the link in his signature of Silentium ~ Arcane Arts. Just amazing stuff right there.

Here's the post on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/3473818-post1.html


----------



## go4life

syrillian have the coolest workbench ever








He is also one of the best modders/creators of cases on OCN







(and maybe the rest of the world hehe..)


----------



## eureka

However, you'd get terrible neck pain looking at that monitor.


----------



## go4life

lol don't be so negative









its a matter of looks right?


----------



## eureka

Just saying it doesn't look too practical to me, it does look insane though, anywayyyy...










New speakers.


----------



## Unstableiser

I can imagine it is designed to be practical as Syrillian seems a rather practical type of geezer, and I can also imagine he spends a lot of time standing up working. I may be wrong though and he could just possess a neck made of Stretch Armstrong rubber. Much like the famed neck of Chuck Norris.


----------



## corry29

Yeah, Syrillian's setup is def. really clean and cool,
but if i had that setup, my neck would be in pain.

at least, ill always be looking up instead of down now when i walk


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I can imagine it is designed to be practical as Syrillian seems a rather practical type of geezer, and I can also imagine he spends a lot of time standing up working. I may be wrong though and he could just possess a neck made of Stretch Armstrong rubber. Much like the famed neck of Chuck Norris.


Yeah, you should see Syrillian's neck


----------



## Syrillian

Wait... what...?

Oh.. erm...









I stand a lot. I also have a bar stool in case my little feet get tired.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
However, you'd get terrible neck pain looking at that monitor.

Tell u the true, i would not care about neck pains with that setup!! Ill get one of those pillows for it!!


----------



## Russtynailz

Syrillian's system is the Syc-est system I have ever seen.
all I can say is ... How much for that case? with the dual loop of course








My battle station looks like a childs MR.Turtle pool in compairson.


----------



## JacobC1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wait... what...?

Oh.. erm...









I stand a lot. I also have a bar stool in case my little feet get tired.












why do you not have a few more monitors there? All that amazing equipment is all running to the same samsung via seperate inputs?

by the way, awesome rigs!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the kind words about my little tech-cave.









Russtynailz, I'm not sure what the price tag on Silentium would be.... it took me a year to make that case. Chances are if I ever wanted to part with it I would not sell it, but offer it up as a Freebie of some type...?

JacobC1983 ~ The image shows the testbench/worktable. I hook up systems via a DVI KVM box so that I can switch between systems; at the moment I took that pic I was benching the rig on the left. To the left of said system, and in the background is my sig monitor, but it is not on so one can not see it.


----------



## neDav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockovering* 
finally finished setting everything up!









































































comments/criticism welcome

Nice setup. How did you get your taskbar to span across the two monitor?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


Nice setup. How did you get your taskbar to span across the two monitor?


Run it in Horizontal Span or use Ultramon.


----------



## imaazianboy

neDav's picture of that Logitech G5 makes it looks sexy,
i kinda want one now, haha


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


How much did your audio set-up set you back?


$125 Marantz SR4400 Receiver... was a COMPLETE STEAL!!!
$100 Energy C-50 Speakers
$100 Energy ESW-8

$325


----------



## JaX

New Desk, New Room, New Computer


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


New Desk, New Room, New Computer












where did you get that desk. i want a black glass one really bad.


----------



## Kamikaze127

More recent pic of my workstation.


----------



## go4life

very nice kamikaze!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*


finally finished setting everything up!









































































comments/criticism welcome



What's that thing with the orange lights, looks like a mini keyboard or something?

And what kinda keyboard is that Logitech, further down in the pics?


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
What's that thing with the orange lights, looks like a mini keyboard or something?

And what kinda keyboard is that Logitech, further down in the pics?

I believe it is this. I was going to buy one for my sister's HTPC.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*










comments/criticism welcome


What keyboard is this?


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126043


----------



## Xyro TR1

Just took some impromptu shots...

1 | 2 | 3 | 4


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Just took some impromptu shots...

1 | 2 | 3 | 4


Really nice room you got there, I especially like the 4th pic showing off where the couch sits + blue lights. Great spot for it.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Just took some impromptu shots...

1 | 2 | 3 | 4

Like this I do.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Russtynailz, I'm not sure what the price tag on Silentium would be.... it took me a year to make that case. _*Chances are if I ever wanted to part with it I would not sell it, but offer it up as a Freebie of some type...?*_




































































you could sell that for 1000$ and people would buy it without any problems I think! and you would put it up as a freebie?









You must be a really generous man!


----------



## Kreative1

Here is my plain desk ^_^


----------



## skorched

What do you think of my desk?


----------



## [email protected]

^^ too clean.


----------



## RyanS

Posted this on BroadBand Reports a while back.









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06

I've since replaced my monitors with 24" Acer's (model X243w)









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06


----------



## Kamikaze127

Nice setup Ryan. I have one of those monitors lol.


----------



## Sphagnum

DROOOL!!!!!!!!!!!! There are years of awesome setups in this thread and they are making me drool...

When I move and setup my office the way I want, I'll have something to share, until then I'd just be embarrassed


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skorched* 
What do you think of my desk?










Whoa, I used to have that poster yeeears ago, lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

To RyanS: What are those lights above your monitors?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
To RyanS: What are those lights above your monitors?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/7437/

I'll let him answer why he needs six of them


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/7437/

I'll let him answer why he needs six of them









I _thought_ that's what it was, but couldn't find 'em to be sure. Haha.


----------



## klinkacheck

Just got two monitors from my mom, she was going to throw them away



















This is what sits behind me, just got it a couple weeks ago


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klinkacheck* 
Just got two monitors from my mom, she was going to throw them away


If she's going to throw any more away, let me know. I'd be REAL interested.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Klink, that's a NICE computer setup. Very clean.


----------



## Gunfire

now to work on those speakers haha


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*


finally finished setting everything up!











looks like a great setup, just gotta ask you two things.

1) how do you like your samsung lcd tv? i am thinking about getting the 52inch TOC in the fall or maybe bigger if one comes out.

2) how do you like that mini logitech computer remote?


----------



## TaiDinh

I just added this to my wall.


----------



## savagebunny

Nice wall Taidanh


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Tai, that is really smart..! What you use to put it up?

I might do this with some old Dell parts. haha


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3* 
Tai, that is really smart..! What you use to put it up?

I might do this with some old Dell parts. haha

Regular double sided tape. XD


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Ch13f121

Not finished with it, but I got the main desktop surface done:


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ What keyboard is that?


----------



## Ch13f121

DeCK Legend 105 Toxic.
http://www.deckkeyboards.com/legend.php

Best keyboard I've ever owned.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*


DeCK Legend 105 Toxic.
http://www.deckkeyboards.com/legend.php

Best keyboard I've ever owned.


Another item on the shopping list...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*


DeCK Legend 105 Toxic.
http://www.deckkeyboards.com/legend.php

Best keyboard I've ever owned.


I think I may have to pick one up... that's really cool!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Regular double sided tape. XD


The white ones or like the thin ones?

Either way they are some pretty strong stuff.. It's going to pull off my paint. lol And hard to clean.


----------



## zhevra

That keyboard looks nice a little expensive tho..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


The white ones or like the thin ones?

Either way they are some pretty strong stuff.. It's going to pull off my paint. lol And hard to clean.










The thin ones. Amazing eh? lol It holds the heat sink. I was like, "NO WAY!"


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


That keyboard looks nice a little expensive tho..


It is, but I've had mine for 1.5-2 years and it still feels as new as the day I bought it. And I've used it every day, for more than 5 hours a day most of the time.

They say on their forums it's the last keyboard you'll ever buy..I'm inclined to agree with them. I don't think I'll ever replace this board.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


The thin ones. Amazing eh? lol It holds the heat sink. I was like, "NO WAY!"



The 3M ones? or is it called M3? I don't remember.

I know because I used it before, and I was like crap I can't rip it off...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


The 3M ones? or is it called M3? I don't remember.

I know because I used it before, and I was like crap I can't rip it off...










The ones I used are as thin as regular Scotch tape.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


The ones I used are as thin as regular Scotch tape.



.....which is a brand of 3M


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*


Not finished with it, but I got the main desktop surface done:











Digging the counterdesk, but needs better picture and more ofso. Thanks.


----------



## python09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clockovering*


finally finished setting everything up!





































comments/criticism welcome


AWESOME Setup!

What is that Keyboard? The one that has the orange glow to it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


hey clockovering, what keyboard is that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manji*


The small keyboard is Logitech's Mini Dinovo, expensive little bugger.



OH WHOOPS NVM, LOL


----------



## gr1mo

Ryan, Where did you buy this desk?


----------



## stn0092




----------



## wigseryc

werheyy I use that background.


----------



## Swazi88

SO many Beautiful Setups im so jealous i need a real computer desk. thank you all for the pictures keep em coming







i love to dream


----------



## eureka

Swazi88 your computer has the same name as my girlfriend. :3


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
Swazi88 your computer has the same name as my girlfriend. :3

lol oh i promise i dont know her, my next build is lucy i hope that no one has a gf named that :$ lol


----------



## adadk

Gonna be selling the Jerker. Needed something bigger. Hello Ikea Bjursta dining room table!


----------



## noahmateen1234

What is that silver thing on the left side of your desk adadk?


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


What is that silver thing on the left side of your desk adadk?


Looks like a custom case to me. An awesome one at that.


----------



## noahmateen1234

No not his comp,. but that like silver thing. It looks kinda like an ice bucket, cuz it looks like there are champagne bottles in it or something haha


----------



## Marin

Sorry about the lack of color, Photoshop CS3 washes them out for some reason.



This one is edited in Lightroom, color is the same luckily.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Sorry about the lack of color, Photoshop CS3 washes them out for some reason.










This one is edited in Lightroom, color is the same luckily.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/...50cded59_b.jpg


You really need to do something about that shelf/monitor situation. Maybe get the shelf redone, or a 21.5" monitor might fit in there better.

And stellar pictures, like usual


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klinkacheck*


Just got two monitors from my mom, she was going to throw them away



















This is what sits behind me, just got it a couple weeks ago











Why would she though out perfectly good monitors?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Sorry about the lack of color, Photoshop CS3 washes them out for some reason.



This one is edited in Lightroom, color is the same luckily.




Dude what camera do you have? Even my sister's $450 camera isn't that sharp.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


Dude what camera do you have? Even my sister's $450 camera isn't that sharp.


Rebel XSi w/ Canon 60mm Macro lens


----------



## Unl33t

Ok this is basically what my room is like at the moment (minus the "cleanliness" lol )



what do you think my room would look like if i put something like this in the corner to replace the black desk?



The case would sit to the Right, so the window would be facing me









please post your thoughts and also anything different that you might like to add.

Cheers

(please note this is NOT TO SCALE, and would possibly be longer on the right side than the left. it was just a rough drawing i made in paint in about 5 minuts lol







)


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Rebel XSi w/ Canon 60mm Macro lens


Cool my sister is actually thinking about getting a Canon Rebel, she is in to photography. And I of course will make off with it whenever I need a camera


----------



## johnny9794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adadk* 
gonna be selling the jerker. Needed something bigger. Hello ikea bjursta dining room table! :d










roflll. very nice table man, I love the colour of it and the size is nice.


----------



## johnny9794

Where my boy and I game most of the time if not there were on the pc.

360 elite with one wired guitar 2 wireless guitars and a wireless controller,pioneer sound system 75 watt x [email protected] awsome for gaming, I soft modded the reg. xbox myself couple years ago,27" 12 year old RCA TV Maybe older :S but colour is still great. not much but much of fun.


----------



## Swazi88

some of these shots feel like there from magazines...hmmm


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## Swazi88

swweeeet lil set up tUDJ


----------



## corry29

Is it just me, or does Marin's camera makes that antec 1200 looks sexy as fok?


----------



## eureka

tUDJ that's a lovely audio setup. Are those Wharfedale 9.1?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


tUDJ that's a lovely audio setup. Are those Wharfedale 9.1?


Thanks and yes they are


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
No not his comp,. but that like silver thing. It looks kinda like an ice bucket, cuz it looks like there are champagne bottles in it or something haha

Lol no i know what you meant, and i still think its a case. Look at the watercooling tube coming out of it. And those look like fans popping out the top.

And if you go into his system info for his AMD Rig, it says:

Case:custom scratch-built

But yeah i didn't think it was a case at first either.


----------



## adadk

Yup, custom case mod I've been working on. Still lots to do, most importantly a good paint job, but I live in an apartment building with no balcony, so I have to wait til spring comes for some sunny dry days to work on it outside.

Not sure on forum rules posting to other sites, so I'll just link my worklogs to it through Google.Take your pick on the site you visit, the logs are identical.
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&sa...G=Search&meta=


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
is it just me, or does marin's camera makes that antec 1200 looks sexy as fok?

+2


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Thanks and yes they are









D'oh, just realised it's listed in your sig.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 




































sweet glass head dude. mind if i asked where you got it?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
sweet glass head dude. mind if i asked where you got it?

http://stoneaudio.co.uk/

I can't direct link because the site works in a funny way - just do a search for glass and its the second result


----------



## -iceblade^

thanks









i'll pass. Â£30 is quite a bit for me


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
thanks









i'll pass. Â£30 is quite a bit for me

I wouldn't have paid that either, I got mine from Santa


----------



## Nautilus

I'm Gof of War fanboy


----------



## Swazi88

Noice lil set up Nautilus, and do i sense a fellow german?


----------



## RyanS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Ryan, Where did you buy this desk?

Bought it online from Staples. It's under Furniture Collections > Commercial Grade > Executive Office Collections > Bush Westfield Collection, Ready-to-Assemble > Hansen Cherry/Graphite Gray (you can pick any finish you like and it should be all the same pieces)


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
Noice lil set up Nautilus, and do i sense a fellow german?

nah i'm not german. i like the country though since i study german-turkish translation science.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


nah i'm not german. i like the country though since i study german-turkish translation science.


:O ooo sounds fancy







im sure you will do well


----------



## dragonfellow17

Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonfellow17*


Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg


wow :O


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonfellow17*


Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg


would look cooler with LCDs


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonfellow17*


Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg


Why so many? It's like a cyber cafe


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


would look cooler with LCDs










yes i would agree







but that place has potential







so much table top room


----------



## tensionz

http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC003.jpg
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC002.jpg
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC001.jpg


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonfellow17* 
Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg

Do I see a laser disc player?


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC003.jpg
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC002.jpg
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC001.jpg

hawt set up you got there


----------



## TheLaughingMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonfellow17* 
Here is my man cave. Mostly crappy computers.
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9173/1001215kr1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9784/1001217fo6.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8623/1001218cw2.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9438/1001219ll8.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1544/1001216lb0.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8954/1001221ox8.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9513/1001222hz8.jpg

That's an awesome man cave. It isn't the prettiest, but who cares!







Give me function over form anyday! Plus it would be a great place to have friends over and play some (insert favorite FPS,







).

On a side note, you should save up for a midrange projector. It would be perfect in there.


----------



## corry29

tensionz, I like ur DeathAdder


----------



## DraganUS

That room must be using hell of a power.


----------



## Pr0sp3cT

A peak at my room..apartment life.

Main Station

















HW Station









Little use station


----------



## Dezixn

Here's my corner. Has about 1/5 of my total wallscrolls hah. You don't see the 50" Samsung 1080P LCD that my computer is hooked up to though


----------



## noahmateen1234

Post up more pics of your room Dezixn. I wanna see the sammy!


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Post up more pics of your room Dezixn. I wanna see the sammy!

That's the gameroom area lol. I don't have any pictures of the TV







.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
Here's my corner. Has about 1/5 of my total wallscrolls hah. You don't see the 50" Samsung 1080P LCD that my computer is hooked up to though


















Where'd you get the Code Geass scroll?


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Where'd you get the Code Geass scroll?

animecastle







Sign up for their newsletter thing, they sent out 5% and 10% coupons and free shipping coupons heh. Good quality stuff, see my other ones
Name them all and get a cookie lol!


----------



## Matt42312

I must watch a lot of anime cuz I recognize every one of those posters lol and am kinda jealous


----------



## corry29

Wow, that Evangelion poster with Rei an Asuka is hot,
now i wish i was Shinji


----------



## RAFFY

wow ive never understood anime.


----------



## Swazi88

very clean and upstanding apartment Pr0sp3cT im jealous lol


----------



## pvp309rcp

Dude...Dezixn do you have more scrolls/posters than me









Very nice *Borat Voice* ...good stuff man...I wish I had that much variety up but my cabinet and walls are mostly for ladies and specific dudes







(actually my cabinet doesn't have any dudes lol)

I got my new Z5500 speakers up so just a little update.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


wow ive never understood anime.


Same.


----------



## TheLaughingMan

@Dezixn: Oh man, I love that one of Spike! He's just chilling with his cigarette and drink. It seems less like an advertisement, and more like a actual portrait/photo.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


wow ive never understood anime.


Then Watch Cowboy Bebop or Hellsing as both are %#% good animes and are easy to boot because they have pretty good English dubs for those that haven't learned to love the music rhythm in the Japanese language







.
I myself can't go a day without listening to some dayum good anime OST.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
Here's my corner. Has about 1/5 of my total wallscrolls hah. You don't see the 50" Samsung 1080P LCD that my computer is hooked up to though


















i want that hellsing scroll, if it fanishes in the middle of the night i swear it was not me


----------



## yellowtoblerone

TOO MUCH anime!


----------



## S2kphile

Here is pictures of my computer room


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Here is pictures of my computer room

noice set up. i wish i had something close to that.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Here is pictures of my computer room

Nice setup, I don't know if I could handle that mouse/keyboard setup though


----------



## Revenant Xion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Then Watch Cowboy Bebop or Hellsing as both are %#% good animes and are easy to boot because they have pretty good English dubs for those that haven't learned to love the music rhythm in the Japanese language







.
I myself can't go a day without listening to some dayum good anime OST.

Cowboy Bebop is a must watch, and if you're going to watch Hellsing, make sure it's Hellsing Ultimate. The old Hellsing anime is crap and doesn't follow the real story which has Nazis, werewolfs, and zombies armys lol.









Also, the Cowboy Bebop OST is phenomenal. Yoko Kanno is a genius


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Here is pictures of my computer room

Where did you get the foam lifts for your monitors?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revenant Xion* 
Cowboy Bebop is a must watch, and if you're going to watch Hellsing, make sure it's Hellsing Ultimate. The old Hellsing anime is crap and doesn't follow the real story which has Nazis, werewolfs, and zombies armys lol.









Also, the Cowboy Bebop OST is phenomenal. Yoko Kanno is a genius

Sure is







did some nice songs to Escaflonne also


----------



## Revenant Xion

Here's my setup. This is the first rig I built. It's only a few weeks old. Unfortunately my Zalman case is a bit too big for the desk I have so it has to sit outside it for now till I get money to get a bigger desk.


----------



## Nautilus

yeah the desk is small for that rig. you have very limited space for mouse&keyboard. i'd not place my mouse there if i were you...but there's no problem as you said that you were going to change it. speakers are great btw!


----------



## Revenant Xion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
yeah the desk is small for that rig. you have very limited space for mouse&keyboard. i'd not place my mouse there if i were you...but there's no problem as you said that you were going to change it. speakers are great btw!

Yeah. I work with what I got. I'm getting that paycheck in a week and a half so I don't have to wait too much longer. Thanks, the speakers where originally a birthday gift to hook up to my TV and Xbox stuff. Then I moved in with my dad who already had a surround sound system hooked up... So with no where else to put mine I hooked it up to my computer. lol. Why not? 7.1 Surround Sound should not be wasted.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


noice set up. i wish i had something close to that.


I wish I had your Case and Graphics Card









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


Nice setup, I don't know if I could handle that mouse/keyboard setup though










Yeah it take some time getting use to especially when your right arm is higher (mouse) and your keyboard is lower.

or do you mean that you can't handle Razer products ?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Where did you get the foam lifts for your monitors?


I got it online. It is Auralex Isolation Monitor Pads. If you have a local Guitar Store Center they sell them there also. it cost $40 bucks though. I got mines for $37 shipped but that was with a coupon that expired already









Here's the site that I got them from:
http://www.wwbw.com/Auralex-MoPad-Mo...-i1134516.wwbw


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


wow ive never understood anime.


True dat.


----------



## Col. Newman

Heresy Anime is awesome.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Then Watch Cowboy Bebop or Hellsing as both are %#% good animes and are easy to boot because they have pretty good English dubs for those that haven't learned to love the music rhythm in the Japanese language







.

Agreed, and hit up Samurai Champloo, as well. Very good english dub there, and for those that know it, I'm somewhat ashamed but I like the english dub of Girls Bravo better than the sub (and not just because it wasn't censored... but that WAS a great bonus







).


----------



## soundx98

It's OK with me if you dudes like anime but you are taking this thread WAY off track.

Thread is called "Official Computer Room Pics"


----------



## HaXXoR

My Computer Desk:


----------



## yabo

Here's last summer followed by a pic from around October, I think. I got the Samsung monitor and the couch in October or November. I'll post an updated pic later this weekend after I'm done finishing up my cpu loop.


----------



## corry29

Hey S2kphile,
How did you get your Razer Lycosa to glow that bright?

Oh, and very clean setup! good job!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaXXoR*


My Computer Desk:










noice lil desk... hmm name brand... well







aslong as it gets on here to overclock it up wit the rest of us


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Wow, that Evangelion poster with Rei an Asuka is hot,
now i wish i was Shinji


That's one of my favorites, I wish it was a wall scroll. So many aspects of the anime are in that one little poster and it makes it awesome







Boobies are nice too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


wow ive never understood anime.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Same.


Turn on subtitles then lol!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Dude...Dezixn do you have more scrolls/posters than me









Very nice *Borat Voice* ...good stuff man...I wish I had that much variety up but my cabinet and walls are mostly for ladies and specific dudes







(actually my cabinet doesn't have any dudes lol)

I got my new Z5500 speakers up so just a little update.

Here's the old ones I posted up if interested.
     


Man I don't recognize too many of those actually. And you have a lot of DBZ ones!


----------



## Solertia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


wow ive never understood anime.


What do you mean?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Agreed, and hit up Samurai Champloo, as well. Very good english dub there, and for those that know it, I'm somewhat ashamed but I like the english dub of Girls Bravo better than the sub (and not just because it wasn't censored... but that WAS a great bonus







).


samurai champloo was great... also death Note and Gantz...


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Hey S2kphile,
How did you get your Razer Lycosa to glow that bright?

Oh, and very clean setup! good job!


Thanks. I don't know I just plug it in. I think it's my camera that makes my Lycosa keyboard look bright. I had the exposure level settings higher then normal and I guess it made the Lycosa light brighter.

I would have gotten a different keyboard but all the keyboards I want were to long lenth wise for my desk area than why I ended up with the Lycosa. Luckly it doesn't matter to me if the lights are on or not because I know where all the keys are.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












wow well thats something ive never seen before


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*












I think if you had a little bit bigger monitor that would be a really sweat setup









But then again I do need to get glasses, I have to sit no farther than 4' from my 46" tv


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

I finally finished some little extras, so I can finally add mine to the thread.










I made the stand and the wire house next to it to conceal all the wires from scratch buying some cheap lumber for my PC, HDTV and 5.1 setup. If you'd like to see how I made it and what it cost (cheap!), check the link in my signature. It was fun to make and there's more in the thread than you see here.

Very best,


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalVeauX*


Heya,

I finally finished some little extras, so I can finally add mine to the thread.










I made the stand and the wire house next to it to conceal all the wires from scratch buying some cheap lumber for my PC, HDTV and 5.1 setup. If you'd like to see how I made it and what it cost (cheap!), check the link in my signature. It was fun to make and there's more in the thread than you see here.

Very best,










very noice, i could get used to somethin like that in my livin room


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
wow well thats something ive never seen before










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oulzac* 
I think if you had a little bit bigger monitor that would be a really sweat setup









But then again I do need to get glasses, I have to sit no farther than 4' from my 46" tv









yeah it works quite nice.

in time I'll get a new monitor


----------



## corry29

oulzac, your avatar is creeping me out.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
oulzac, your avatar is creeping me out.









It lets me see into your soul


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MalVeauX* 
Heya,

I finally finished some little extras, so I can finally add mine to the thread.










I made the stand and the wire house next to it to conceal all the wires from scratch buying some cheap lumber for my PC, HDTV and 5.1 setup. If you'd like to see how I made it and what it cost (cheap!), check the link in my signature. It was fun to make and there's more in the thread than you see here.

Very best,









thats a nice little setup you got goin' on there


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oulzac* 
It lets me see into your soul









*puts on aluminum foil on head*

haha now you cant see into mine


----------



## oulzac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
*puts on aluminum foil on head*

haha now you cant see into mine


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*












haha







I have no camera here


----------



## python09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 









DUDE, how is that big speaker on top hooked up?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *python09* 
DUDE, how is that big speaker on top hooked up?

Size isn't everything.









Its probably just a speaker from your standard 5 Disk Changer Stereo from Wally World, Target, K-mart.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Size isn't everything.










Thats what you said!
Not what she said....


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dezixn*


Man I don't recognize too many of those actually. And you have a lot of DBZ ones!


The DBZ and SM posters/scrolls were all gifts from my cousin when I came to visit. I grew up with those anime so I have to keep them up. But as soon as my ceiling gets filled up...they are the first ones to get replaced


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *python09*


DUDE, how is that big speaker on top hooked up?


by wire?

each shelf speaker is 150w but only running 100 right now. I'm also thinking about bridging 2 channels together to get 200w pre shelf speaker. My amp has 500w in total and each connection is 100w.

Once I find a new amp (Mono) i'll hook up the pre-sub to that amp and run the sub from it







.


----------



## eureka




----------



## Lyric

Yeah, I know my dust filters on my 900 are really dirty, no need to mention it.


----------



## -iceblade^

love your setup... you inspire me to put my game boxes near my screen lol.

nice system too


----------



## Sphagnum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


love your setup... you inspire me to put my game boxes near my screen lol.

nice system too


Yeah, but some of us who torrent the cracked games, you don't get to display the pretty boxes...
















j/k


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sphagnum* 
Yeah, but some of us who torrent the cracked games, you don't get to display the pretty boxes...
















j/k

Thats only half the collection...the other collection comes from the internet.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 


















Berserk is a sick anime one of the only animes I can stand to watch.

And Cowboy Bebop is my all time favorite (more for the music then anything), especially the 5th episode.

pink


----------



## Gearbox




----------



## Swazi88

noice, very noice Gearbox


----------



## FadeToBright

New lamp!


----------



## Swazi88

ooo cool lamp FadeToBright is it self balanced like that. or is it one you clamp or does it use magnets.. wow im full of questions


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


ooo cool lamp FadeToBright is it self balanced like that. or is it one you clamp or does it use magnets.. wow im full of questions


It's a clamp, $9.99 at Target.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*


It's a clamp, $9.99 at Target.










oo well it looks cool







great add on


----------



## Captain cavalier

I'll post mine in a few days when I get my taxes back. Going to get another monitor and another gig of ram.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*











New lamp!


That looks nice, what size are those monitors? I tried a dual setup for awhile and didn't like it because it just seemed like too much, but that actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Natural light... yay.


----------



## Swazi88

so clean







and neat im jealous but still i think its a nice set up







Kamikaze127


----------



## fedex1993

Here is my room setup, 3 year old computer nothing fancy gonna build a new one in a couple of weeks. Tell me what yall think. 
http://stashbox.org/408633/P2160040.JPG
http://stashbox.org/408635/P2160041.JPG
http://stashbox.org/408636/P2160042.JPG
(images not 56k friendly)


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


Here is my room setup, 3 year old computer nothing fancy gonna build a new one in a couple of weeks. Tell me what yall think. 
http://stashbox.org/408633/P2160040.JPG
http://stashbox.org/408635/P2160041.JPG
http://stashbox.org/408636/P2160042.JPG
(images not 56k friendly)


What desk is that?? I'm looking for something like that. Thanks!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holyjunk*


What desk is that?? I'm looking for something like that. Thanks!


Its from Ikea. I have the same one with an extension, but its not the black one.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Its from Ikea. I have the same one with an extension, but its not the black one.


Do you have any pics? I wanna get a desk like that. Which pieces did you order to to make it like that?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Do you have any pics? I wanna get a desk like that. Which pieces did you order to to make it like that?


This is the only one I've taken, but I'll go grab the Ikea site in a sec.










Edit: Here you go.


----------



## Holyjunk

Can I have a farther away shot than the one you gave us please?







Thanks!


----------



## xlastshotx

Here is my current overclocking setup







.. I am overclocking and benchmarking rite now in fact.

Sig Rig
Project Amida Case

(click for super large)


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters












​
​
​
The poster on the wall is not appropriate for a computer / office room. LOL​


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
That looks nice, what size are those monitors? I tried a dual setup for awhile and didn't like it because it just seemed like too much, but that actually looks pretty nice.

Both are 22's


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Natural light... yay.











Great setup man! thumbs up.


----------



## daavoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Here is my current overclocking setup







.. I am overclocking and benchmarking rite now in fact.

Sig Rig
Project Amida Case

Nice big bottle of hennessy you got there...hehe


----------



## thrashsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ajil* 
Lets see if I can figure out how to add images. I'll post before and after pics. These are the before's, look for the afters in a week or so.









entire room *cpu used to be in spare bedroom, but I added a roomie to cut costs*

























Man that flash really brings out the dust on my tv and what in the world is up with the paint over my bed? lol

Do you go to auburn?


----------



## spice003

whats up with cat, did you do an LED mod on him?


----------



## Mootsfox

Cleaned up a bit and got a new piece of hardware;


----------



## Xyro TR1

Nice, Moots! I've always liked your setup. So much space!


----------



## Swazi88

shes beautiful Moots, i wish i had a desk like that or frankly anything close to that lool


----------



## oulzac

I just got my new desk today, finally after waiting an extra three days because Fed-EX fired so many people in my area, all delivery drivers have tripled there routes.









Anyway, thought I would post some picks as I am very happy about it, and its always good to share, and I thought I would post some before and after so you could see why I am so happy to have this new desk!

(also forgive my horrible picture quality, all I have currently is my phone







)

First, the before.


----------



## oulzac

now the after pics!


----------



## MrMason

my computer area is also my bedroom, gotta love college.


----------



## Swazi88

:O looks very relaxing MrMason imma have to get me a chair like that


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMason* 









Whoa, I have a chair just like that, I've never seen anyone else with one


----------



## Xyro TR1

Haha, my ex had the same chair!


----------



## rock3ralex

Here is my room, sorry bout the hazy pics. just look crappy at night due to my phone.

P.S. You gotta love the color scheme, mouse pad and hugely comfortable leather chair!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
whats up with cat, did you do an LED mod on him?









Haha! LED Mod kitty FTW!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMason* 
my computer area is also my bedroom, gotta love college.

Damn, that's a nice place man. I like the high ceilings and the open setup. I wonder if I can get one of those chairs...


----------



## nutterisgod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
Here is my room, sorry bout the hazy pics. just look crappy at night due to my phone.

P.S. You gotta love the color scheme, mouse pad and hugely comfortable leather chair!

]

I'm really diggin that chair!


----------



## The_Rocker

Here is my sig rig in my bedroom:










And the other side of my room:


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 









Holy...

That's quite the setup. Might I ask what guitars you use?


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Holy...

That's quite the setup. Might I ask what guitars you use?


looks like 3 les pauls, but idk what he uses exactly


----------



## noahmateen1234

Oooh the les paul on the left. I got the same one is cherry sunburst! Beautiful guitar!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Cleaned up a bit and got a new piece of hardware;



















Nice setup you got there









But why the commercial on the ipod dock?


----------



## Deegan

Nice setup MrMason. I really miss my papasan chair. it got too old and fell apart after like 6 years. i need to go to pier 1 and get a new one.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Nice setup you got there









But why the commercial on the ipod dock?









It was a display they were throwing out at work. The actual dock is too old to work with the iphone, so I bought a $6 base from ebay to replace it. I want the big wood base because it's heavy and looks kinda nice. I need to change the picture though.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It was a display they were throwing out at work. The actual dock is too old to work with the iphone, so I bought a $6 base from ebay to replace it. I want the big wood base because it's heavy and looks kinda nice. I need to change the picture though.

oh ok









Well it does like kinda nice


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daavoo*


Nice big bottle of hennessy you got there...hehe


I get thirsty sometime


----------



## Syrillian

Here is an update to muh cave.









got the Samsung TV a couple of days ago. I am quite smitten.


----------



## ryanggfx

I think you live to make me jealous.


----------



## catmmm

seems like i've completely taken over my boyfriend's room


----------



## noahmateen1234

Ahh get those flowers outta there. Although I do like the look of that candle and I bet it smells good.

I like candles...man candles though.


----------



## catmmm

but i got them for valentines day


----------



## thegameg

What do you think?


----------



## oobe

Syrillian, the way you mounted the TV is teh sex


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


seems like i've completely taken over my boyfriend's room










Just for giggles could you take a pict of the corner you shoved him into. Is it as big as a closet at least? 
Feel sorry for him.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
seems like i've completely taken over my boyfriend's room


















No offense catmmm but just because you have your desk all uber doesn't mean you took over your BF's room. Besides, it looks more like he took over your desk with those flowers.









Good BF.









Syrillian, you are an inspiration, I always wanted a TV above my monitor. GG sir.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Syr, how big is that TV? If that monitor is 27", then it must be like 32" at least.

@catmmm, ok keep the flowers, but make sure you return the favor to your boyfriend! lol


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Imma going to post some pics of setup tomorrow, just got a new desk and i'm going to totally redo all my cables, maybe move some stuff around make it nice a purty. (or at least as purty as you can make a man's gaming cave lol)


----------



## sabermetrics

catmmm, so I heard you liek giraffez? *looks at avatar*


----------



## catmmm

oh i share with my bf







see..i'm a nice girlfriend, i have all of these cool toys and i let him play with them ahah

and yes i like giraffes


----------



## carl25

also have it hooked up to the hdtv (42 in aquos lcd) when my friends are baked and watch me play cod4 or l4d


----------



## avercros

lol


----------



## Slipp

How long can you sit in that chair before it hurts?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avercros*











lol


That way I sit and my fat Arse I would break that thing as soon as I sat down.


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice sewing machine, a Singer HD-110, no?

Syrillian, when did you get a PS3? Do you play anything online?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
also have it hooked up to the hdtv (42 in aquos lcd) when my friends are baked and watch me play cod4 or l4d

Get some real apps for that G15! Mumbles: (Hate that logitech clock app, it only shows a clock, LCDMiscallany is awsome)


----------



## ryanggfx

I love the elective nature of so many of these rooms. My room is sort of bland besides the electronics.

A good friend from highschool that I have not seen in a year is coming in to do an artshow. He is going to hook me up with some good pieces, provocative ones even







. Hopefully my room will have some life to it then.

New project: My first custom case/mod will be a HTPC for my new Plasma TV out of opague and translucent black acrylic (hopefully, if funds permit).

This is as messy as my room ever gets. Just finished a four page paper.
Attachment 98546

Attachment 98547
Does my bed look a tad bit feminine? It does have rear surround sound back in there!
Attachment 98548


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
seems like i've completely taken over my boyfriend's room














































Ohhh... so well-organized.









....every time that I have co-habitated with a Woman, they were never as neat and tidy as you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
but i got them for valentines day









Awwww.... why







?

The flowers are rather pretty.

P.S. The Torture Rack looks awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thegameg* 
What do you think?

There appears to be a louvered piece between the desk and the shelf that is slightly raised. What does that piece do? ....merely curiosity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oobe* 
Syrillian, the way you mounted the TV is teh sex









Danke. It was the only place in the house that made sense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordnoak* 
No offense catmmm but just because you have your desk all uber doesn't mean you took over your BF's room. Besides, it looks more like he took over your desk with those flowers.









Good BF.









Syrillian, you are an inspiration, I always wanted a TV above my monitor. GG sir.

Thanks, Lordnoak. The angle works quite well with the height of the chair and manner in which it reclines.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Syr, how big is that TV? If that monitor is 27", then it must be like 32" at least.

@catmmm, ok keep the flowers, but make sure you return the favor to your boyfriend! lol

You have quite the eye for spatial relations, Mr. Mateen. You are indeed right on the money: 32" it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Nice sewing machine, a Singer HD-110, no?

Syrillian, when did you get a PS3? Do you play anything online?

Heyah, Mootsy.

Hmm... I think I got it within the past 6 months or so. I am not doing any online gaming with it yet, but perhaps I will once I have some more time and I can tear myself away from L4D









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanggfx* 
I love the elective nature of so many of these rooms. My room is sort of bland besides the electronics.

A good friend from highschool that I have not seen in a year is coming in to do an artshow. He is going to hook me up with some good pieces, provocative ones even







. Hopefully my room will have some life to it then.

New project: My first custom case/mod will be a HTPC for my new Plasma TV out of opague and translucent black acrylic (hopefully, if funds permit).

This is as messy as my room ever gets. Just finished a four page paper.
Attachment 98546

Attachment 98547
Does my bed look a tad bit feminine? It does have rear surround sound back in there!
Attachment 98548

Pffft!... I like your bed.... wait... not like that... lol. Feminine is not synonymous with "namby-pamby" or (God-forbid) "Un-manly".

Yup. Cool bed.









I have always wanted a 4-poster bed with drapes... imagine what those uprights could be used for...









avercros ~ Nice sewing machine. no... really. That chair however would be a pain in the arse (literally, and no offense intended).


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ohhh... so well-organized.









....every time that I have co-habitated with a Woman, they were never as neat and tidy as you.









Awwww.... why







?

The flowers are rather pretty.

P.S. The Torture Rack looks awesome!


haha if i'm not neat and tidy i get severely nagged by my boyfriend. he is a total neat freak and i am a total slob.







he keeps me in line though.


----------



## Syrillian

ROFL.... "nagged by the BF". Just slap him and tell him to shut his yap... i'm kidding.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


haha if i'm not neat and tidy i get severely nagged by my boyfriend. he is a total neat freak and i am a total slob.







he keeps me in line though.











Take pics of his comp setup.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


I love the elective nature of so many of these rooms. My room is sort of bland besides the electronics.

A good friend from highschool that I have not seen in a year is coming in to do an artshow. He is going to hook me up with some good pieces, provocative ones even







. Hopefully my room will have some life to it then.

New project: My first custom case/mod will be a HTPC for my new Plasma TV out of opague and translucent black acrylic (hopefully, if funds permit).

This is as messy as my room ever gets. Just finished a four page paper.
Attachment 98546

Attachment 98547
Does my bed look a tad bit feminine? It does have rear surround sound back in there!
Attachment 98548


Nice looking room! (except the bed, yes it was kinda ...)

Good job except from the bed haha









EDIT: Syrillian can you please adopt me? I so want all your modding gear and stuff







hihi


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Take pics of his comp setup.

lol his computer is downstairs and his parents are using it








nothing special to take pics of.
the setup down there isn't nearly as nice as what's up here


----------



## corry29

wait so Syrillian,
did you move ur computer from the batcave to your room?
anyways, that is one sexy setup you got,

is the Samsung also connected as a second monitor or is it just a stand alone TV?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


wait so Syrillian,
did you move ur computer from the batcave to your room?
anyways, that is one sexy setup you got,

is the Samsung also connected as a second monitor or is it just a stand alone TV?


The cave _is _the room.







..._very _small house.

The Monitor is hooked up to the sig rig, and the TV is hooked up to a 360 and a PS3).


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thegameg*


What do you think?


I see someone likes Lady Gaga


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The cave _is _the room.







..._very _small house.

The Monitor is hooked up to the sig rig, and the TV is hooked up to a 360 and a PS3).


wait, so that room is basically the same room from the pictures before?


----------



## Gunfire

My Set-up


















Might change TV to a Plasma soon.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
wait, so that room is basically the same room from the pictures before?

Yes. Every picture that I have ever posted was of that room.

Most people refer to that particular room in the house as "the living room". I suppose it is appropriately named as that is indeed where I do much of my "living"









No sofas, no chairs, no cofee tables. Just workbenches a hardware rack, a Mook, and my corner desk-unit.

...oh! and a stubborn, old, ornery and rather fat cat.


----------



## Mootsfox

What's a computer room without the kitteh?


----------



## Heavy Light 117




----------



## nafljhy

god thats such a sexy set up!

_i jizzed in my pants!_


----------



## Mootsfox

I'd think the three across would be too high, but maybe you get used to it. Badass nonetheless


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









god thats such a sexy set up!

_i jizzed in my pants!_










im in the same state as you.. its simply....







beautiful


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I'd think the three across would be too high, but maybe you get used to it. Badass nonetheless










They are tilted down a little so its not too bad.

Right now I have my fahmon on the top left.... gpuz (x2) top center and vuze on my top right.... the bottom center is used for my browsing and gaming.

I'm not going to lie though it is borderline overkill.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


What's a computer room without the kitteh?


A clean, fur-free computer room?


----------



## noahmateen1234

Heavy Light - If you ever go out of town and need a housesitter, I am your man. That setup is awesome. I would have 1 watching TV, 1 with iTunes open, 1 with widgets or w/e, and then the bottom screen for whatever I am doing, like photoshop or gaming or internet browsing.

AWESOME setup.


----------



## TehStone

Here's my first posting of my rig, located in the living room of my small apartment. I highly recommend the cork pad for putting food & drinks, and the desk calendar mouse pad! I never run out of mouse pad when playing a game.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
A clean, fur-free computer room?









Psh, what's the use in that?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TehStone* 
Here's my first posting of my rig, located in the living room of my small apartment. I highly recommend the cork pad for putting food & drinks, and the desk calendar mouse pad! I never run out of mouse pad when playing a game.

Where is your keyboard? I like those speakers...


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 


















Nice, what are the lights you have behind your top 3 monitors and under your desk?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
A clean, fur-free computer room?









psh, more like without lols.


----------



## Holyjunk




----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


Nice, what are the lights you have behind your top 3 monitors and under your desk?


They were part of a BOSE display at work. They told me to throw them away and I was like "yeah sure I'll throw them away...into my car"


----------



## Phalanx1

HolyJunk... Chicago Bears ftw







+rep


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
They were part of a BOSE display at work. They told me to throw them away and I was like "yeah sure I'll throw them away...into my car"









Haha nice one.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phalanx1* 
HolyJunk... Chicago Bears ftw







+rep

Haha Thanks! Back at ya. We da Bears!


----------



## noahmateen1234

Bears suck. Go Vikes!! We got the REAL Adrian Peterson.


----------



## spice003

they both suck!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
they both suck!









lol troll'd


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
they both suck!









you a packers fan? CHEEESEEEE HEEEEAAAADDDD


----------



## spice003

i dont even like football i'm just talking crap


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


you a packers fan? CHEEESEEEE HEEEEAAAADDDD



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i dont even like football i'm just talking crap










I'll back you up anyways.

Go Pack!


----------



## Xyro TR1

WOO SPORTS

Screw that, computers are more fun. Which is why I've got tons of computer stuff in my room, lol.

*attempt at putting thread back OT*


----------



## nutterisgod

Its not too much, As I'm 14 and jobless, but its all mine and i paid for all of it =D


----------



## nutterisgod

double post


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## nutterisgod

someones got me beat =D


----------



## TaiDinh

Sony MDR - V150?


----------



## Sonic

No offense zacbrain, I would go totally nuts in that room I'm a total neat freak.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
No offense zacbrain, I would go totally nuts in that room I'm a total neat freak.

Yeah. It is odd with me though. I can't stand to live in a messy place, but I love to visit them! I used to love going to friend's homes or ride in their cars because they had stuff everywhere! But if it is in my own living area, it drives me nuts.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonic* 
No offense zacbrain, I would go totally nuts in that room I'm a total neat freak.

its cool. i love being like this, i know where everythings at, and i use about everything.


----------



## Slipp

My main computer is sitting in the garage, being worked on... so I'm stuck with my laptop.

EWW, look at the dust on my laptop.

































I really need to sell that JEM and buy a badass machine. I can't let go of it though...


----------



## nutterisgod

Sony MDR - V150?







[/QUOTE]

Yup, not bad headphones but i prefer my big Califones that i picked up when they got rid of the old middle school in my area


----------



## nutterisgod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slipp* 









Hows that monkey grip treating you?


----------



## eureka

nutterisgod - hooray for game boy

zacbrain - Dreamcast


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slipp* 
My main computer is sitting in the garage, being worked on... so I'm stuck with my laptop.










Which sony receiver is that looks nice,


----------



## Captain cavalier

Finally got off my butt and got pics of mine.


----------



## spartacus

OK, these are NOT MINE, but I found a lifehacker post about a guy who remodeled his attic into an insanely awesome computer/office room, and I just had to share it.

http://www.biscade.com/office/
http://lifehacker.com/5159194/before...mmers-paradise


----------



## S2kphile

I need better wire management in my computer room.










Yeah, I didn't realize in last picture Batman is trying to grab on some wires LoL


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My home office.


----------



## stumped

cubicle much?


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*












Thats so sexy!!







Love the setup. I'm not into wall scrolls but that one's awesome. Guts right?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


cubicle much?


I sell them so I get them CHEAP


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*












These look way better than your Audioengine, which looked TINY!


----------



## Tricky




----------



## mfb412

its purdy


----------



## corry29

That is a sexy crisp picture, Tricky


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
That is a sexy crisp picture, Tricky









You think so? Looks sorta fuzzy to me. Thanks though


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
You think so? Looks sorta fuzzy to me. Thanks though









Well, yeah it is fuzzy, i shouldn't have used the word crisp,
but I guess its the way u took that picture, it makes everything look so nice. haha


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 


















Loving this setup man, really nice!


----------



## GhostHendrikson

My setup pails in comparison to some of the rooms already posted. But they have given me good ideas.

PS Please ignore the horrible wire management job in my box.


----------



## justin146

Here is my current setup- I bought and remodeled this house last year. I no longer have an office, so my setup is in the living room. I am curently shopping for a smaller desk (this one is huge)

First, the HTPC setup. The computer is hidden in bookcase, Toshiba Regza 42", Onkyo receiver on bookcase...










The whole room....










Computers- mine and my wife's computer use a common 22" LG. I use both laptops for work (they are on seperate domains). I know it isnt as "flashy" as some..


----------



## judasdoh

i love that keyboard/mouse
















chinese name


----------



## Section-9




----------



## dpawl31

BIGGG Monitor.

LEEETLE Desk. haha

How in the heck can you game on that setup. lol. I'd be knockin over monitors and kickin the printer


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


=




















What is the little blue/black thing on top of the tower case?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


BIGGG Monitor.

LEEETLE Desk. haha

How in the heck can you game on that setup. lol. I'd be knockin over monitors and kickin the printer










LOL! I've learned to be extra careful (kinda annoying) next in my list is a new desk from IKEA.









I have gotten quite used to my current one though.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*







































AH what are you trying to do to my eyes!!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*












Hey! You've got a Velocity Micro prebuild and you have Gears Windows! Strangely enough, I also have both! Look up my gamertag - it's the same as my OCN name. I play a lot of ranked multiplayer, and we're always looking for more regular folks to play with!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


Loving this setup man, really nice!










Thanks. These extra monitors come in handy when you're overclocking other computers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Thats so sexy!!







Love the setup. I'm not into wall scrolls but that one's awesome. Guts right?


Yup my main man Guts







I got that scroll from my old job and I hadn't even seen the anime yet. Good think I did though. That is one epic anime right there.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


What is the little blue/black thing on top of the tower case?


This: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1142293514033










My wireless router is in the living room, far away.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


AH what are you trying to do to my eyes!!


^.^ you mean the blur or the terrible photography ?


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


^.^ you mean the blur or the terrible photography ?










dude... we share the same mouse/speakers/CPU


----------



## Takkei

Just majorly cleaned my room, got me a new phone, and a new bed.









Pics!


















Focused on the fan, lol.









Focused on the fan again. >.<









Blurry... nothing to focus on lol.




































My dad's just horrible server rack. lol...


----------



## noahmateen1234

Where did you get that LED cord thingy under your desk?


----------



## Moynesy

To Takkei

Quote:













Does ur table on right have 'LOL' sprayed on it?


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


Where did you get that LED cord thingy under your desk?


My mom bought it from Walmart for $6, i plan on getting 2 more and lining the whole bottom of my floor with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moynesy*


To Takkei

Does ur table on right have 'LOL' sprayed on it?










maybe... hehe i had left over spray paint


----------



## NOT

i didnt have a computer room,so....i built one.


----------



## richardshewfelt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NOT* 
i didnt have a computer room,so....i built one.

WOW looks good for the stage its in, congrats on the add-on, also will add to the value of your property


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NOT* 
i didnt have a computer room,so....i built one.

That's effing amazing, man! I wish I didn't live in a condo, so that I could do what you just did! Got any plans for setup on the finished space? Be sure to give us pics of the final product!


----------



## NOT

now that i got a computer room, i needed a desk.so, i built one.......


































battle wound......ouch


----------



## joseph.deleon61

hey im just new here and i dont understand a bit but i am sure intrsted


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Now THAT is cool. I like how casual you are about it too... "I didn't have (some item) so I built one". Also, what mouse pad is that? I can't really read the logo nor do I recognize it...


----------



## NOT

mouse pad is "XTrac pads: Ripper XL"


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Cool, thanks. Was looking for a replacement for my FragMat (curls at the edges, wearing top finish) and that looks like an excellent candidate.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Section-9*
*Update*
Looking good Section-9, that new monitor and memory coolers looks sweet!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NOT* 
now that i got a computer room, i needed a desk.so, i built one.......









That looks awesome dude, especially since H.A.W.X its coming out soon!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I know you ppl have been waiting, and here it is: fuzzy pictures of my study.




























It only looks messy cus of the camera...


----------



## MOCAMBO

Wow I see a lot of non ergonomic setups lol.....u guys are gonna have neck/back/wrist problems very soon if u guys dont change stuff up!


----------



## bdurkin76

just a few pics for now redoing the loft to put computer wife wan'ts it out of quest bedroom


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Hey! You've got a Velocity Micro prebuild and you have Gears Windows! Strangely enough, I also have both! Look up my gamertag - it's the same as my OCN name. I play a lot of ranked multiplayer, and we're always looking for more regular folks to play with!


Awesome, I'll add you this weekend.









Taking you up on the offer, sounds like fun.


----------



## jrharvey

these pics dont do my room justice but hey, it was night time and that ugly artificial lighting.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NOT*












thats a huge safe


----------



## Gunfire

Gun Safe.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Gun Safe.


Beat me to it.


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
thats a huge safe

I wonder if people fit in there...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heroin rob*


beat me to it.










:d


----------



## NOT

Quote:



thats a huge safe


i figure when its full, i'll have enough guns.

Quote:



I wonder if people fit in there...


you would be surprised how many.......


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bdurkin76*


just a few pics for now redoing the loft to put computer wife wan'ts it out of quest bedroom


we share the same case (clear sided Thermaltake Soprano RS101)


----------



## Gryph3n

Here is our little corner of the computing universe. it is a little messy at the moment because we are both students. We just moved into this place and are still transitioning into our comfort zones. But this will definitley suffice.










My setup..









The Wife's setup...


----------



## Moynesy

Here are some images of my setup. I currently like and dislike my setup but there is not much I can do with it due to family limitations


















May notice the System itself is up against desk frame and I don't like it being positioned down there currently. Due to heat issues etc.










This is front view and shows more of the setup. Three front speakers with 2 positioned behind me completing the 5.1 surround. I do like to keep my setup clean as I do NOT like clutter. Also makes me feel clostaphobic.










Above is the monitor which I really love and centre most of the setup around. Yes! I do notice all of the Call of Duty games. Blame my dad, hes a 52 year old CoD fanatic.









The room is a converted garage some years ago and currently used by my two of my three brothers as their bedroom, which with my setup and the only room capable of housing it does cause some conflicts :swearing:

On the second picture, I am not 8ft tall







There is 2 steps leading down into the room so I am standing on them. 
*The main problem with the room? The MASSIVE Window on the right hand side of pictures which faces the sun all year round. Not even the heavy duty curtains and blinds prevent the sun







* Even the irish sun is strong, when it does shine of course lol.


----------



## Kreative1




----------



## .Style

Moynesy...Bt homehub....tut tut..worst thing to ever come to online gaming...I feel for you...


----------



## Moynesy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Moynesy...Bt homehub....tut tut..worst thing to ever come to online gaming...I feel for you...


Thank you sir







It was free after we complained of bad connection lol. Which is true. I'm from Northern Ireland which is worst in UK for broadband speeds with whopping 32% households without broadband. I luckily have broadband but at expense BT say they provide 8mb connection when its more like 1-2 with average download rate of 50kb after 3pm daily.

It is truelly horrid really and my friend has non BT hub and just same due to area. But thank you for your words, they help with the grief


----------



## raikky

badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunfire

sooooooooooo small though.


----------



## Russtynailz

I am in the process of upgrading my system I will post my setup next week when my new chiller and case arrive. there are some real wicked setups and I know mine will look like a grandma setup.


----------



## OasisGames




----------



## Mootsfox

Lol monitor wut?


----------



## Bartmasta

comment pl0x


----------



## Mootsfox

Needs more monitors.


----------



## Bartmasta

no money


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Lol monitor wut?










All you need to do now is buy a mini fridge, and you will have a real man cave! You already have everything else there.

I think my room is close to being a real man cave. bed, tv, desktop,laptop, cashews, and room temperature drinks!


----------



## Russtynailz

that is what is holding us back..the room tempature drinks... mini fridge is a MUST have in man cave.


----------



## Bartmasta

Man caves ftw ^^

I need a mini fridge and a bathroom and im all set


----------



## justarealguy




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russtynailz* 
that is what is holding us back..the room tempature drinks... mini fridge is a MUST have in man cave.

Do agree about the temperature of our drinks.

I do like getting up once in awhile though. You have to piss, collect food, check mail (for computer hardwarez of course), grab drinks. A cooler might be nice though.


----------



## Gryph3n

Hah its pretty nice that way with our setup. To my left is the kitchen, to my wife's right is the bathroom, all less than 4 steps away. In our apartment there is no such thing as a man cave, it's the whole apartment..LOL


----------



## Xyro TR1

I've gotten many ideas from the pics in here.

This weekend, my newest room mod begins...


----------



## SilverPotato

Just my desk, the rest it blank walls.

And yes, I use my copy of 3ds max as a headphone stand.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Silverpotato, what asus monitor model is that? Also, how is the quality?


----------



## Darkknight512

Keyboard: Logitech G15 (Running WVS at the moment)
Mouse: Razer Deathadder
Speakers: Z2300
Monitor: LG E700B
Joystick: Logitech Attack3 (Been playing HAWX)
Router: WRT54GL running DD-WRT v24 sp1
Modem: Webstar (Scientific Atlanta) DPC2100R2

Edit: O yea and my 5mw green laser in front of of the router and behind the joystick


----------



## razr7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
My sister moved out and I moved into her old room. Nothing much has changed except maybe slightly more room. Still not enough for Guitar Hero World Tour or Rock Band II setup







However I feel like I need a new bed, like those ones that fold into couches/sofas. I tend to get a lot of company when visitors or friends come over.










































































ahahahah nice!!!!!!!


----------



## richardshewfelt

Well i decided to clean up my room and cables and post a pic, so here goes, its nothing special but its my humble abode.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## razr7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 




































beast


----------



## beanbagofdoom

It feels like home


----------



## jrharvey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
beast

WOW, the desk is alright but that home theater is awesome. I love it. Can't wait till I can get one just like that.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
It feels like home









Nice, bet its not allways that tidy though









I have the same desktop pic - woot.


----------



## jrharvey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Nice, bet its not allways that tidy though









I have the same desktop pic - woot.

I like it, where did you find the picture at?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrharvey* 
I like it, where did you find the picture at?

Here


----------



## nutterisgod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
It feels like home



























I really dig the clean setup! thumbs up.


----------



## Dethredic

Bleh, it appears as though I am still using GayDows in this picture...


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutterisgod* 
I really dig the clean setup! thumbs up.

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Nice, bet its not allways that tidy though









I have the same desktop pic - woot.

I know it sounds sad, but it's ALWAYS that way, I cant wake up or go home to that being messy







. lol


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dethredic* 
Bleh, it appears as though I am still using GayDows in this picture...

I have that Eiffel tower metal thingy to on my desk







looks nice but you need a new chair


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
Thanks









I know it sounds sad, but it's ALWAYS that way, I cant wake up or go home to that being messy







. lol

OCD ftl, I'm the same with my desk, but only my desk


----------



## heelsparky0501

razr7








:drools:

i so want your setup


----------



## S2kphile

New Setup Old Desktop
































































A2 vs MR8 vs MR5


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's my setup - as they say, "It's not much, but at least it's a dual core"







:


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
New Setup Old Desktop











Holy crap! thats insane!


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
Holy crap! thats insane!

You haven't seen a studio







Their stuff is more insane. My setup is just meh...


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
You haven't seen a studio







Their stuff is more insane. My setup is just meh...

Well considering it's a computer setup.


----------



## gablain

damn... do you still have ears


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
Well considering it's a computer setup.

Yeah that is true but I'm planning to build my computer setup as a full studio setup. I want to get a keyboard, I'm just deciding which keyboard would best suit my needs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
damn... do you still have ears









Yesh sir I still do. I'm not the type to play it constantly at high volumes for long durations. It's usually at listening volumes. And you'd surprise how much the 8in picks up details in tracks that the 5in doesn't.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Amazing setup S2k, your 22" looks tiny with those speakers lol.


----------



## Emmanuel

Mine, two different "gaming areas" in the house; same laptop.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judasdoh* 








i love that keyboard/mouse
















chinese name

















Is that your name? I have the same surname if that is


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Is that your name? I have the same surname if that is









yeah its my name









你叫什么名字呢？


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


Mine, two different "gaming areas" in the house; same laptop.


Neato. How is it using a projector? I was thinking of doing that earlier on, but I didn't know if I could stand the heat output in my room. Is that a significant problem?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


yeah its my name









你叫什么名字呢？


江貴昌


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
江貴昌

很高兴认识你









wheres ur setup??


----------



## pLuhhmm




----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
Amazing setup S2k, your 22" looks tiny with those speakers lol.

My A2's look tiny to my new speakers =P


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
My A2's look tiny to my new speakers =P

hehe my A2's look tiny to my 22" monitor which looks tiny to your speakers


----------



## johnim




----------



## DesertFox

Whats with the saran wrap on the keyboards? Took your pics in the middle of lunch and don't like get crumbs between the keys?


----------



## nivlek

Just finished the rearrangement.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nivlek* 
Just finished the rearrangement.


What desk is that?


----------



## rhythm

more pics/angles please!!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Finished my little project...
(_click for full res_)









A couple cathodes were slightly too bright... fixed with this stuff.
Another desk view.

WOO BACKLIGHTING


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice backgrounds


----------



## FragaGeddon

I'll have to clean up my room so I can take some pics.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Nice backgrounds


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertFox* 
Whats with the saran wrap on the keyboards? Took your pics in the middle of lunch and don't like get crumbs between the keys?

I think some people prefer their stuff to be like new in that sense, though personally having that on there would really annoy me haha.


----------



## DesertFox

Yeah then like why doesn't he just leave the screens in the factory boxes and cut a viewport


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertFox*


Yeah then like why doesn't he just leave the screens in the factory boxes and cut a viewport










Damn, wish I has thought of that... it would be easy for lan parties too. no need to pack it up


----------



## DesertFox

Stand in line, buddy. I already filed a patent for a "LCD screen protective device to be employed at certain joyous technical gatherings". Just waiting for the papers to come back LOL


----------



## Russtynailz

well my patent will not be for "LCD screen protective device to be employed at certain joyous technical gatherings" however it will be for a "LCD screen protective device to be employed at certain joyous non-technical gatherings" and if the person who buys it happend to take it to certain joyous technical gatherings then it falls under Fair use.


----------



## DesertFox

Damn I knew that patent was worthless LOL


----------



## johnim

the plastic is for my three year olds sticky fingers when im at work


----------



## DesertFox

Maybe you should get the patent then







nice setup btw


----------



## Gunfire

What keyboard are those anyways?

They look to be the same. Haha


----------



## DesertFox

They only look the same under the plastic wrap. When you take them out you will actually see 2 totally different awesome backlit keyboards with grape jelly stains from a 3 year old


----------



## unrly

Ok a bit of an update...

Went from this:










To this:










A bit of a change from the 17" CRT to a 1080p 23.6" screen








I'll be adding a 19" LCD soon once I get it working.

The wall opposite of that:










And from further back (looks so small haha)


----------



## Gunfire

Yes, the cunninglynguists.

Good choice in music there


----------



## TUDJ

Nice mouse mat too


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FetusSoup* 










Holy crap! I had that case LONG ago!


----------



## unrly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Yes, the cunninglynguists.

Good choice in music there









Thanks, they're my favorite! I met em all last year, they're all cool as hell and really nice guys.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Nice mouse mat too









Haha thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Holy crap! I had that case LONG ago!

Yeah, its old as crap. And it has no airflow so I have to keep the sides off it. Getting a new one isn't really first priority at the moment though, one day I'll pick up a new one


----------



## 8ball

Just moved to a new place...

Before you check em out, check out my old setup pics from a year ago.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-01.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-02.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-03.jpg

If you see my chair in my old comp setup, I'm getting that moved here tomorrow :3

The voodoo is my sig rig -- got the case from a friend.

UPDATE:
Also, installing a sun filter on the middle of the window so I don't get glare. But it's rarely this sunny (and at most, only for two hours a day).

EDIT:
rigs present: MVP, Oldie von Moldie, & Lappy


----------



## johnim

Gunfire they are both http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135110#


----------



## Ezygroove

A little cramped under the stairs







....but with a 3 year old running riot...i can shut and lock the door!!


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ball*


Just moved to a new place...

Before you check em out, check out my old setup pics from a year ago.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-01.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-02.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-03.jpg

If you see my chair in my old comp setup, I'm getting that moved here tomorrow :3

The voodoo is my sig rig -- got the case from a friend.

UPDATE:
Also, installing a sun filter on the middle of the window so I don't get glare. But it's rarely this sunny (and at most, only for two hours a day).

EDIT:
rigs present: MVP, Oldie von Moldie, & Lappy


You own more nerd books than I do!! O'reilly!

Nice setup. Looks like it would be pretty efficient for graphic/web design, which I assume is what it is used for!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ezygroove*


A little cramped under the stairs







....but with a 3 year old running riot...i can shut and lock the door!!


















Looks like it would be rather cozy.


----------



## rush340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Holy crap! I had that case LONG ago!


I had an enermax case that looked a LOT like that too.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ball*


Just moved to a new place...

Before you check em out, check out my old setup pics from a year ago.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-01.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-02.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/pc-03.jpg

If you see my chair in my old comp setup, I'm getting that moved here tomorrow :3

The voodoo is my sig rig -- got the case from a friend.

UPDATE:
Also, installing a sun filter on the middle of the window so I don't get glare. But it's rarely this sunny (and at most, only for two hours a day).

EDIT:
rigs present: MVP, Oldie von Moldie, & Lappy


I didn't recognize the room or your avatar and was thinking, "wow a lot of people use that Wacom monitor..."

I think your new setup is much nicer. Clean and filled with natural light









Oh, and why do you have a fox beanie baby on your desk?


----------



## 8ball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


You own more nerd books than I do!! O'reilly!

Nice setup. Looks like it would be pretty efficient for graphic/web design, which I assume is what it is used for!


Aye, I do. haha. There are more in the unseen shelves below XD.

For graphic, web and print design, video/audio composition/editing, programming and of course, gaming and anime XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I didn't recognize the room or your avatar and was thinking, "wow a lot of people use that Wacom monitor..."

I think your new setup is much nicer. Clean and filled with natural light









Oh, and why do you have a fox beanie baby on your desk?










Hehe, I love foxes!

I had an english teacher in high school who would collect the beanie babies in the classroom. I would always keep the fox at my desk, so one day she said I could have it









As for my move, the biggest factor in the decision was the light and ventilation; my old room was in the basement with poor ventilation; this setup would bring up room temps by an added 10-14 degrees easy. Other than that, I could never even tell what time it was!

In contrast, it's a lot more comfortable here.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ball*


Hehe, I love foxes!


Dosen't everyone?

Nice setup, btw. Love that Cintiq!


----------



## pLuhhmm

updated! aka cleaned it up a bit ;o


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NOT* 
now that i got a computer room, i needed a desk.so, i built one.......

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...7/DSCF1782.jpg

Damn that is BADASS, nice man!


----------



## Ezygroove

Cozy indeed!! Only problem is me elbows knock on the wall while playing cod5, apart from that.....i am planning on moving into the loft some time. cus as you can see i had to take out the draw and shelves from the computer desk to accomadate that damn antec 1200!!


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nivlek* 
Just finished the rearrangement.










did anyone not notice how this person here has the world's best computer chair?
Herman Miller.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
did anyone not notice how this person here has the world's best computer chair?
Herman Miller.

i WILL buy one of those chairs one day after college and have a real job!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
did anyone not notice how this person here has the world's best computer chair?
Herman Miller.

Meh, I've used them. They are nice, but I still prefer my leather chair.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


did anyone not notice how this person here has the world's best computer chair?
Herman Miller.


Yeah those herman miller are nice but expensive. I wanna see more pics of him/her room looks super nice.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

here are my two best computer setups at work

this is my workstation, where i fix the computers. the monitor farthes to the left is a touch screen.








here is my sig rig, rebuilding my array because i added another drive.


----------



## nivlek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin146* 
What desk is that?

not sure what brand, saw it at a local furniture store and bought it right away.


----------



## nivlek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


i WILL buy one of those chairs one day after college and have a real job!


yea I bought this chair when I got my first job lol


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*












My old martial arts teacher had that same exact Chinese strait sword. I loved learning a Form that came from the shaolin monks. I quit after they raised the price to 300 per month Cough* Bull S**t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FetusSoup*


Ok a bit of an update...

Went from this:










To this:










A bit of a change from the 17" CRT to a 1080p 23.6" screen








I'll be adding a 19" LCD soon once I get it working.

The wall opposite of that:










And from further back (looks so small haha)











lol i have to admit the first difference i noticed was you had added more stickers


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

after some much needed cleaning up and reorganization.
Repairing station / laptop hookup at the left
and my desktop at the right.


----------



## Col. Newman

My eyes my eyes

I nominate those for the "most washed out and grainy picture of the year award"


----------



## dpawl31

I don't understand why overclock hobbyists have such crappy cameras! lol

OT- BTW, Col Newman... love the avatar. I have a girl that works for me at my sub shop that looks just like her from Atlantis!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
OT- BTW, Col Newman... love the avatar. I have a girl that works for me at my sub shop that looks just like her from Atlantis!

Atlantis? Never heard of it. But the pretty lady in question was in Firefly...

Damn I miss that show.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
.









dear god it burns it burns


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
I don't understand why overclock hobbyists have such crappy cameras! lol


I also don't understand why enthusiasts don't re-size their images.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

I also don't understand why enthusiasts don't re-size their images.

I have a fairly good point & shoot. And I resize my images.

But thats because I know not everyone is able to view stuff in 1920x1xx0


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

I also don't understand why enthusiasts don't re-size their images.

I know what you mean.

Taken by my phone camera (3.2MP) so it's possible to have decent images from a a phone in the low-mid-end segment. (Phone is a Nokia 6500-S Carl Zeiss)









I used it to clean out my TRUE if you really want to know why I took a photo of it.
I haven't done any changes to my room so I don't re-upload it.

Windows Powertoys Image Resizer (Free).


----------



## wigseryc

That brush looks kinda stiff Echi, is it?

Did it work well?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
That brush looks kinda stiff Echi, is it?

Did it work well?

Actually it did great.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
My eyes my eyes

I nominate those for the "most washed out and grainy picture of the year award"










Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
I don't understand why overclock hobbyists have such crappy cameras! lol

OT- BTW, Col Newman... love the avatar. I have a girl that works for me at my sub shop that looks just like her from Atlantis!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 







dear god it burns it burns

lol.. sorry about that guys.. 2.0MP camera on my blackberry..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

I also don't understand why enthusiasts don't re-size their images.

here ya go


----------



## wuttz

=)


----------



## mcnaryxc

Here's my studio, or at least some of it. Yes, its not clean, and I could clean it up for you guys, but TBH, it's never really clean. My Portal case is in pieces because the Ccube doesn't fit under my desk. I'll figure out someday where to put the Ccube so it can be lit up.


----------



## quakermaas

Is that a microwave oven in the middle of all that computer , audio and video stuff


----------



## mcnaryxc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Is that a microwave oven in the middle of all that computer , audio and video stuff









Yes lol. When you game, you get hungry and you need it to be close by. Besides, I got no where else to put it.


----------



## wigseryc

*Disney Classics Cakes??*


----------



## mcnaryxc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
*Disney Classics Cakes??*

Ya, I pretty much have the food network on my TV 24/7. It beats having MTV on all the time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 
Ya, I pretty much have the food network on my TV 24/7. It beats having MTV on all the time.

Any of the discovery networks or history channel works too.


----------



## -Muggz-

My wife's desk and mine are butted up to face each other, you can see her monitor on the right. I just ordered the Logitech G51 speaker set and im going to mount some of them to the underside of my desk overhang. Itll be cool!!!


----------



## unrly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
lol i have to admit the first difference i noticed was you had added more stickers

Yeah, I had actually noticed that too when I put the two next to each other haha


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
OT- BTW, Col Newman... love the avatar. I have a girl that works for me at my sub shop that looks just like her from Atlantis!

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude ask her out


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude ask her out


I am married









But she is _rediculously_ cute.
100% twin, I swear.

[/OT]


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
I am married









But she is _rediculously_ cute.
100% twin, I swear.

[/OT]

Can I have her number then?

[//OT]


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Muggz-* 









My wife's desk and mine are butted up to face each other, you can see her monitor on the right. I just ordered the Logitech G51 speaker set and im going to mount some of them to the underside of my desk overhang. Itll be cool!!!

aww, u just ordered ur G51, u should of bought mine, mine is just a month old,
i don't want it, cuz i want a Razer Mako, lmao

but again, i don't think you can buy mine cuz i need 35+ reps, ***
long way to go.


----------



## Brandon1337

Blurry pics :*(


----------



## baird gow

so how many time have you gotten the red ring of death from having your xbox like that? lol


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
so how many time have you gotten the red ring of death from having your xbox like that? lol

How would having a monitor on it make it get hotter?


----------



## baird gow

your kidding right? have you ever felt your monitor after its been in use for a while? not to mention its blocking the vents as well as the other things around it.


----------



## 8ball

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
your kidding right? have you ever felt your monitor after its been in use for a while? not to mention its blocking the vents as well as the other things around it.

The monitor stand isn't where the monitor's heat goes, and heat rises to the top of the monitor. If anything, the stand would play heatsink for the xbox into the monitor. But A) the rubber stops would prevent/slow down transmission in either direction, and B) an xbox won't generate enough heat for it to reach the monitor's head before it dissipates.

Either way, the monitor isn't transferring heat TO the xbox.

EDIT:
Although; he might be blocking the vents. That's another story.


----------



## baird gow

I'll meet you half way your right about this part:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ball* 
EDIT:
Although; he might be blocking the vents. That's another story.

BTW just wondering whens the last time you have seen a working plastic heat sink that is connected to the conductor by 4 small rubber feet?


----------



## jclark511

lets see if you can guess which is mine and which is my hubbies...lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


lets see if you can guess which is mine and which is my hubbies...lol










I'm gonna guess the 2nd one?


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I'm gonna guess the 2nd one?


hahahaha...yeah...i realized that you could tell based on my sig rig by my case....lol...before i joined OCN I was just gonna buy an Asus laptop...now look at me! lol..bigger than him!


----------



## Krud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


hahahaha...yeah...i realized that you could tell based on my sig rig by my case....


it being next to the bed gave it away for me


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krud*


it being next to the bed gave it away for me


really?! how do you figure?


----------



## Krud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


really?! how do you figure?


being a man, i know we are laaaaazy beasts. I hardly want to walk to my living room to get on the computer. So i figured he liked to roll out of bed onto the computer chair.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

This is the best I have for now.


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krud*


being a man, i know we are laaaaazy beasts. I hardly want to walk to my living room to get on the computer. So i figured he liked to roll out of bed onto the computer chair.










the one next to the bed is actually mine!! (girl here) his is right behind me though on the opposite wall)


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


your kidding right? have you ever felt your monitor after its been in use for a while? not to mention its blocking the vents as well as the other things around it.


Yeah but the part of the monitor that generates the heat isn't close enough to the xbox too really do anything. And I have opened up a 360 before and there is enough blocking those vents inside, and they really don't doo anything for airflow.


----------



## 8ball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


BTW just wondering whens the last time you have seen a working plastic heat sink that is connected to the conductor by 4 small rubber feet?


Er, I feel like there's some misunderstanding. I meant the rubber feet underneath monitor stands. And rubber doesn't tend to be a good conductor of heat. But those are really the only points of contact between the monitor stand and xbox. Like you say, no, that doesn't make for a good transmission of heat, but doesn't that mean you're agreeing with my point?

By your earlier post, it sounded like you were saying the xbox would overheat because of the heat generated by the monitor -- and that is what I'm refuting.

The heat coming from the xbox, if hot enough, might reach the monitor (but the xbox doesn't produce that much heat, and if the stand's plastic, it's not a great conductor -- enough heat to warm that up up to the monitor would melt the xbox XD) -- but that's besides the point; the monitor's heat cannot reach the xbox, unless the monitor were to indirectly affect the xbox via the ambient temperature or, like was said, the vents were being blocked.

*EDITED*


----------



## Paradox me

running out of places to put my old hardware, closet is starting to fill up quick.




























usually isn't this messy, bad time to show it off. lol


----------



## ltulod

Attachment 102063

Attachment 102064


----------



## Boyboyd

Not much else to see really. I live on the top floor of a 311 year old farmhouse so high sloping ceilings, cold in winter, hot in summer. lol.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
Yeah but the part of the monitor that generates the heat isn't close enough to the xbox too really do anything. And I have opened up a 360 before and there is enough blocking those vents inside, and they really don't doo anything for airflow.










sorry but where are these obstructions?

here is what I can tell you: due to the fact its on its side the radiant heat from the capacitors goes up due to convection faster than from side to side. since the holes above it are closed it then finds a way to the coolest place which should be outside. however since the fans blow out instead of in to cool the heatsink, it pulls all the hot air from the caps to cool it which is actually possibly warming it even more. what should happen is that most of the heat should exit up the closed vents and the cool air brought in through the bottom (bottom as if looking at it standing upright) and pull cool air under the tops of the caps (heat travels to top of caps because of conduction leaving the area not giving off the heat to let the cool air pass through) to the heatsink. but since you only have the bottom vent it is getting a mix of the hot air inside the case that wants out and the suctioned in cool air. so when you should actually be getting mostly all room temp air your making hotter air if that makes sense.

hope i helped you out

verry sorry for structure and grammer im bad at it


----------



## Kamikaze127




----------



## Mootsfox

Nice doughnuts.


----------



## Boyboyd

Krispy Kremes



















































Or as Chris Rock likes to call them. Kracky Kremes.


----------



## USFORCES

Clean setup Kamikaze 10/10


----------



## doat

I dont have a shot of my computer desk but here is a shot of what is behind me








Yes that is a 50" samsung plasma tv








i have an HP W2207H 22" monitor, a BTC illuminated ultra slim keyboard, and a logitec MX518 gaming mouse, also a CM690 on the floor to my left.


----------



## spice003

nice! got the new ToC blue plasma. how is the picture on it?


----------



## jclark511

i will have to clean up mine now! lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Mine is messy, so i will not post it (for it is my room)


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


nice! got the new ToC blue plasma. how is the picture on it?


it is beautiful, i still cant get over it.


----------



## 8ball

*@Kamikaze127* Donuts distract me so! XDD


----------



## 8ball

ack, double post >_<


----------



## Slyr7.62

Finally got through all "146 pages"(40posts/Page) of this thread. Took me a few hours. Some damn nice setups in here.


----------



## jclark511

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Finally got through all "146 pages"(40posts/Page) of this thread. Took me a few hours. Some damn nice setups in here.


i am so tempted to do this!! i really wanna see! lol

and darn! now i really want crispy creme! havent had one in 5 years!!!!!!


----------



## rhythm

im addicted to this thread.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


*i am so tempted to do this!! i really wanna see! lol*

and darn! now i really want crispy creme! havent had one in 5 years!!!!!!


Bold sentence is what I'm wondering about. Are you going to go through every page or what?









I'm in the same boat, can't remember last time I had Crispy Creme. :swearing: <----- lol @ swear emote.


----------



## richardshewfelt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rhythm*


im addicted to this thread.


Me aswell my friend, i find that you can usually tell a lot about a person from what they interact with mostly during the run of a day, since we love our computers our usual things would be around them. just seeing all the different photos of peoples set ups are great, but seeing the things they like (could be swords, or gun cases, or wall hangings just to use examples iv seen in the past) really sheds light on how many interests people have, and there personality's in my opinion.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*












Hey where did you get your desk? I want to get a similar one because I want to have my lappy next to my like that! :swearing:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Hey where did you get your desk? I want to get a similar one because I want to have my lappy next to my like that! :swearing:


Office Depot, Target, Neweggmall.com


----------



## jclark511

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Bold sentence is what I'm wondering about. Are you going to go through every page or what?









I'm in the same boat, can't remember last time I had Crispy Creme. :swearing: <----- lol @ swear emote.









i am tempted too! i want to see everyones setup....should take what a few hours or so? lol


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Hey where did you get your desk? I want to get a similar one because I want to have my lappy next to my like that! :swearing:


http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html

Also: http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html


----------



## Drakan290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jclark511* 
i am tempted too! i want to see everyones setup....should take what a few hours or so? lol

No, it will take a few days...
Just finished myself..


----------



## jclark511

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html

Also: http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html

did you notice how tiny those computers look on those desks? lol my computers could eat them for dinner! nom nom nom


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html

Also: http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/20...0/product.html

 you can get simliar desk for 100$ @ fry's or big lots...

http://shop2.frys.com/product/475452...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Connor3400

At staples - http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...0051&langId=-1

I remember going through all the pages in this thread, so worth it









The Krispy Kream around me burnt down about 7 or 8 years ago


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Hey where did you get your desk? I want to get a similar one because I want to have my lappy next to my like that! :swearing:


Forget the desk

WHERE DID YOU GET DEM DONUTS GIRL????????


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jclark511* 
i am tempted too! i want to see everyones setup....should take what a few hours or so? lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drakan290* 
No, it will take a few days...
Just finished myself..

I can't remember, but I think I got through all posts in under a day.
Let's make it easy and say it'll take you less than 3 days to read each post.

Really depends how fast someone goes through the posts. Have fun


----------



## shizdan

My Setup


----------



## -iceblade^

that is one BIG side fan.

nice setup though


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
I can't remember, but I think I got through all posts in under a day.
Let's make it easy and say it'll take you less than 3 days to read each post.

Really depends how fast someone goes through the posts. Have fun

Set your Posts per Page to 40 if you wanna go through a thread like this.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Set your Posts per Page to 40 if you wanna go through a thread like this.

Yepper







, I do just that on all forums, unless of course the max posts per page less than that.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Set your Posts per Page to 40 if you wanna go through a thread like this.

/OT

the fox is upside down!!! my life is a lie! lol


----------



## Crooksy

here it is. its not as fancy as most peoples but i like it.


----------



## hyponerve




----------



## hyponerve




----------



## Hewlett-Packard




----------



## FatalityxZ

Ah. So many nice setups in here. I'm tempted to post mine but it sucks and its messy. X.X


----------



## Rick Arter

l3ebs you got an amazing set up and wow what a view!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Set your Posts per Page to 40 if you wanna go through a thread like this.


where do i go to do this i cant find were to change that


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


where do i go to do this i cant find were to change that


Quick Links -> Edit Your Options -> Number of Posts to Show Per Page -> 40


----------



## SentryOptic

New keyboard


----------



## PolishNProud




----------



## Beast!

nice command center you have there, SentryOptic


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Quick Links -> Edit Your Options -> Number of Posts to Show Per Page -> 40


wow thanks cant believe i missed it i think i was looking for something with #'s. I even checked in there.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nivlek* 
not sure what brand, saw it at a local furniture store and bought it right away.

Whats monitors (bookshelfs) are those? I am gonna stab in the dark and say M Audio's. Also did you arrange them that way with tweeters out for a spacial sound?

pink


----------



## Al plants Corn

I think I've been here long enough to post pics of my setup


































My monitor's an r-tard.


----------



## kremtok

So kickass that it's worth reposting the picture!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*












If only I had enough nerdy friends to bring over for grillz and beerz...


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*












What is that chair brand and model. Where did you get the chair?

EDIT one on left


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


What is that chair brand and model. Where did you get the chair?

EDIT one on left


http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...&ci_sku=720634

It is pretty comfortable.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

This be my "office" if that is what you would call it, tv on top of dvr and stereo, desk with keyboard, mouse and monitor on it along with a fan blowing some cool air onto computer








a MUCH clearer shot of my computer!









and that is the dual channel config for that motherboard oddly enough 








one of my 4 speakers, this one is mounted to the top left of my monitor








sub-speakers mounted behind my monitor








dvr and stereo with tv on top, its on a stand for an old stereo system (both 5 ft speakers died







)








this is my biggest speaker, the other got broken and is what my computer is mounted onto, it does have a cover, which i put back onto it after i took this shot, this was just to show the 3 speakers

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.0
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip

used worklog for its EXTREME ease of use, seriously, use it people!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
So kickass that it's worth reposting the picture!

If only I had enough nerdy friends to bring over for grillz and beerz...

Can you say chemical poisoning?


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutterisgod* 
Its not too much, As I'm 14 and jobless, but its all mine and i paid for all of it =D










Watch how close you put those Amps to your pc/laptop/tv.....

Magnets on the back of drivers don't play well with Hard drives/picture tubes


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


I think I've been here long enough to post pics of my setup


































My monitor's an r-tard.










where did you get that xbox remote stand thingy??


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

^Needs more Slipknot. \\m/

...more Slayer doesn't hurt either, lol.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

wrong, it needs metallica


----------



## Arrowslinger

We just replaced doors and working on the Computer room since the kids have moved out


















My camera sux that monitor IS NOT yellow?


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


We just replaced doors and working on the Computer room since the kids have moved out


















My camera sux that monitor IS NOT yellow?










Looks more red than yellow?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 
Looks more red than yellow?

My camera does suck LMAO it may have been the flash?


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 
My camera does suck LMAO it may have been the flash?

Yea probly caused by the flash, next time try it without flash to see if it looks better


----------



## Frankie

Heres mine








The room was pink when i moved in a few weeks ago i had to paint it!


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie* 
Heres mine








The room was pink when i moved in a few weeks ago i had to paint it!










I guess we have to be power smart somewhere... (refering to the CFL


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 
Yea probly caused by the flash, next time try it without flash to see if it looks better


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solarcaine* 
The desk and monitor need to go










I see Guild Wars!


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 









Wheel have force feedback???


----------



## Arrowslinger

Our new floors have the same pattern and I love the neat look!

Kudos to the owner!


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russtynailz* 
I guess we have to be power smart somewhere... (refering to the CFL









Lol we got like 10 for free sent in the post by British Gas i think or some other company


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 










I spot AD700's. WOot

Edit: quoted the wrong thing originally sorry


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
I spot AD700's. WOot

I dont own them headphones the only headphones i got are some Panasonic earbud headphones and about 5 pairs of sony ericsson headphones lol your probably looking at my camera case ontop of my pc


----------



## b.walker36

Sorry for the bad pic, the iphone camera is not that good. This is my dorm setup while I am at school. Luckily my roommate moved into the living room as one of those desks was obviously not big enough for me.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Sorry for the bad pic, the iphone camera is not that good. This is my dorm setup while I am at school. Luckily my roommate moved into the living room as one of those desks was obviously not big enough for me.


Sir, you have too many consoles.

I demand you distribute them evenly, lol.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Sir, you have too many consoles.

I demand you distribute them evenly, lol.


I have a wii too but that i left for my mom lol. They don't get nearly the time my baby gets though. And i'm going to upgrade soon with my starting bonus.


----------



## M1ah

and yes thats my dresser.


----------



## go4life

where do you have your feet? it must be really uncomfortable to sit there


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1ah*











and yes thats my dresser.


I would prefer the floor to that, that's awful


----------



## Slyr7.62

Someone above needs a table or desk.


----------



## spice003

looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## M1ah

I have a fold out chair that I use, which does get unconfortable after a few hours. Really dont have room in the house for a desk. I pull the hamper over to use my mouse and set the keboard on my lap and prop my feet up on the dresser.


----------



## an51r




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


img


Just say yes to scarecrows.


----------



## Russtynailz

Just say yes to scarecrows.

http://endeavorofemmaus.com/blog/?p=138

this site has no info about it... But I think I am close...is it like the polar bears in winnipeg MB

http://www.bearsonbroadway.com/gallery.html

or the pigs in saskatoon

http://www.westerntour.com/Saskatoon/Stpigvew.jpg

or am i way off base??


----------



## an51r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russtynailz*


Just say yes to scarecrows.

http://endeavorofemmaus.com/blog/?p=138

this site has no info about it... But I think I am close...is it like the polar bears in winnipeg MB

http://www.bearsonbroadway.com/gallery.html

or the pigs in saskatoon

http://www.westerntour.com/Saskatoon/Stpigvew.jpg

or am i way off base??


It was just a build anticipation for the whole halloween fiasco that our town has every year. My little town that I grew up in is in the process of making its way to the high end of the spectrum and I have taken to sabotage, lol.


----------



## Russtynailz

o... so I was way off..


----------



## peetree

sorry 4 the rubbish pics its a phone camera


----------



## Gumby.

My setup. The desk is made out of plywood between 2 speakers (12" woofer, 6" midrange, 2X 1" tweeters)


----------



## noahmateen1234

lol @ your eee pc next to the 30". It looks like a keychain computer haha.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 










Audiophile.....

What speaker/headphones are those?


----------



## an51r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Audiophile.....

What speaker/headphones are those?

I am a budding audiophile, I have a ways to go yet. They are Polk audio monitor 30s with Psw10 sub and a Kenwood vr-2090 receiver, the cans are sennheiser pc 156.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1ah* 
*snip*-"this is what I do when I use my PC"

If something works for someone, then all the better.


----------



## dpawl31

I believe I see a spongebob right there ------------->

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 









I do believe that calls for a PERMABAN









hehe jk. Still, Spongebob FTL!


----------



## nookkin

Click for full.


----------



## FadeToBright

New Logitech Illuminated Keyboard


----------



## FSF-Foxhound




----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 









I think you need 1 more shortcut on your desktop...


----------



## MomijiTMO

Does anyone even read the cpu manual? What's inside? lol.


----------



## echohunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I think you need 1 more shortcut on your desktop...









lol.. he needs 12 more to fill his whole 22" screen


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* 
Does anyone even read the cpu manual? What's inside? lol.

Manuals?! Those still exist?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Thanks Ecohunter for clearing that up for him.. I just cleaned it.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Manuals?! Those still exist?

Not really manuals.. But instructions.. I duno, i put it there to show i was a geek. -.-


----------



## Mootsfox

Going clockwise in four pictures. It's getting very messy and pissing me off a bit.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Going clockwise in four pictures. It's getting very messy and pissing me off a bit.


Honestly man, tell me how it would get like that if it pisses you off. I'm the same way, although I don't let certain things get messy, less to clean up(not that I'm lazy, just like a bit of a clean and organization).


----------



## texaspaid




----------



## Barry

Heree is mine,its in the back side of my basement


----------



## Barry

i hope they work now


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

creepy basement


----------



## Rick Arter

Kinda messy but hey who has time to clean when I could overclock, game, or mod something!


----------



## Rebel4055

Good job Rick!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barry* 
i hope they work now

Hmm...what's that hiding in the cabinets...


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Hmm...what's that hiding in the cabinets...


Guns.


----------



## tweakboy




----------



## bender706

that's mine


































w00t!


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
lol @ your eee pc next to the 30". It looks like a keychain computer haha.

rofl my exact thoughts


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barry* 
i hope they work now

please tell me your just about to put up some walls and stop breathing all that crap in.


----------



## jclark511

ok...got my place cleaned up a little...i'll post more of my room later...maybe I can get the hubby to clean of his desk...lol


















anyone have any ideas on how to clean this spaghetti mess up??? its driving me nuts!


----------



## gablain

tie raps and a box of shooe


----------



## dpawl31

You have a lot of tied up ones, let them run out and tie them all together, run them ALL to one location and tie them again.

Like this...

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\//////////
.........||||||
............|||
............|||
............|||
............|||
............|||
.............\\\\\\______________

Get the idea? lol...









*EDIT*
Doh, the forum won't let me do spaces, so disregard the periods.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpawl31*


You have a lot of tied up ones, let them run out and tie them all together, run them ALL to one location and tie them again.

Like this...

\\\\//////////
.........||||||
............|||
............|||
............|||
............|||
............|||
.............______________

Get the idea? lol...









*EDIT*
Doh, the forum won't let me do spaces, so disregard the periods.


Yeah, and you can pick up nifty spiraled plastic wraps, too. Walmart carries them. Not only do they hold the wires as one, but they also make it appear as one solid black chord.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


Yeah, and you can pick up nifty spiraled plastic wraps, too. Walmart carries them. Not only do they hold the wires as one, but they also make it appear as one solid black chord.


They use those a lot for doing wiring in cars for audio systems.
They do work great, some people think they look tacky but I like em!


----------



## Mootsfox

So do I.


----------



## dpawl31

Wow, that's clean Mootsy.


----------



## Mootsfox

You haven't seen the rest of the room









http://www.overclock.net/5898136-post5904.html


----------



## dpawl31

Oh no, I already saw that








Hence, I was very surprised it was you lol!


----------



## msremmert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*












Dude! Love the key station pro-88.








I only know this, because I have one too.


----------



## justin146

Here is an update of mine. It isnt finished yet; there is a link to the buildup in my signature. The rack makes my 22" monitor look small....


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


So do I.











oohs vostro 1500 or 1700?








neat heavy laptops they are


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


This be my "office" if that is what you would call it, tv on top of dvr and stereo, desk with keyboard, mouse and monitor on it along with a fan blowing some cool air onto computer










NOW thats my type of room!


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justin146*


Here is an update of mine. It isnt finished yet; there is a link to the buildup in my signature. The rack makes my 22" monitor look small....




















nice rack you got there


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


oohs vostro 1500 or 1700?








neat heavy laptops they are


1500.

I've pretty much replaced it with a Lenovo X61... 12" and about 1/3 the weight.


----------



## peetree

nice setups


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peetree* 
nice setups

what movie is that?


----------



## Sly.aces

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
what movie is that?

Shooter

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822854/


----------



## noahmateen1234

Ahh I thought so.


----------



## Sonic

Good movie, I liked it







.


----------



## Dominant

Just moved and set this up today, what do you think? anything you would change? I have lot's of time and power tools so I can do pretty much anything I want with it.


----------



## corry29

Hey Dominant,
I have those creative speakers! haha i got those a LOONG TIME ago, like in 2004? or 2005? haha, i still love em' they still make good sounds!

as for what needs to be change? i would start off by replacing that stool with a computer chair.

*edit
btw i think i have that stool too, or at least a stool that looks just like that.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey Dominant,
I have those creative speakers! haha i got those a LOONG TIME ago, like in 2004? or 2005? haha, i still love em' they still make good sounds!

as for what needs to be change? i would start off by replacing that stool with a computer chair.

*edit
btw i think i have that stool too, or at least a stool that looks just like that.

+1

Just thinking about using a stool for my office set up makes me cringe.


----------



## Dominant

Trust me, the stool is first to go. Im also going to move the reciever after I get some RCA extension cables.
I am also thinking that a sliding keyboard holder would be a good, at the moment I don't have anything to rest my wrists on.


----------



## freebeer

My desk sucks.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sly.aces*


Shooter

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822854/


That is not the movie Shooter.

To me it looks like "Flags of Our Fathers" or some WW2 movie.

Edit wait, the first picture of from Shooter for sure, but then the 2nd and 3rd one is not shooter for 100% sure.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


My desk sucks.










Perhaps, but the chic looks hot.


----------



## freebeer

Yes.


----------



## soundx98

Got a new L-shaped desk myself.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundx98*


Got a new L-shaped desk myself.


Your room's lighting looks comfortable. I like it.


----------



## soundx98

Thank You for the kind words TaiDinh.

Unfortunately a lot of light and a lot of glass equals a lot of dusting lol.

Since I live alone, if the place looks trashed I have no one to blame but myself!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundx98*


Got a new L-shaped desk myself.


Very cool shot there, the last one, where the tv is showing the living room from a movie combined with yours in the refection


----------



## BLKKROW

My Throne

Ignore My cables, my computer goes in and out of my house, like twice a week.


----------



## JaYp146

BLKKROW, classical violist?

Side note - I've never had the balls to suspend my instrument on the wall like that.


----------



## ErBall

I just painted my room a couple of weeks ago, so i figured it was time to post some pics up.

I'm still in college and I have a house, so I try to take really good care of what I have.









I can't take a picture to save my life.
















and for those late night computing sessions.








and what i watch while playing on ocn


----------



## Atomagenesis

Your room is very clean, good job


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaYp146* 
BLKKROW, classical violist?

Side note - I've never had the balls to suspend my instrument on the wall like that.

Viola









I play the viola i have been for like 13 years now, im not the best but i have been in traveling symphony's. It is really fun to play for me atleast.

And both of my instruments are suspended on the wall, on a stud so im not so worried.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

ErBall - nice DeathAdder, got one too, hows the keyboard? worth to get?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Viola









I play the viola i have been for like 13 years now, im not the best but i have been in traveling symphony's. It is really fun to play for me atleast.

And both of my instruments are suspended on the wall, on a stud so im not so worried.

is that an autenthic stratocaster?


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is that an autenthic stratocaster?

no i wish, its a squire.

Im in the proccess of getting fund to purchase a Gibson Les Paul soon.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


no i wish, its a squire.

Im in the proccess of getting fund to purchase a Gibson Les Paul soon.


Good man!

Gibson FTW!


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I just painted my room a couple of weeks ago, so i figured it was time to post some pics up.

I'm still in college and I have a house, so I try to take really good care of what I have.










That chair looks super comfy.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


That chair looks super comfy.


I have the same one.

It is


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I have the same one.

It is










where can i acquire one of these chairs?


----------



## drew630

Staples. It's where I got mine (which is the same one).


----------



## opty165

This is my Current dorm workstation and Class workstation as well.









i know.... crappy camera....









































And our Server cabinet


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

previous setup....rate it maybe???


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
That chair looks super comfy.

Man my chair is bottomed out, Im sitting on its ply wood underside. All of its cushyness is gone.


----------



## zelix

http://zelix5.deviantart.com/art/Dual-117944517


----------



## jdswine

My little corner.


----------



## .Style




----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*












How's the Malm unit? I'm thinking of buying one


----------



## BradleyW

you guys have great set ups


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


How's the Malm unit? I'm thinking of buying one










The thing on the right? Its alright..Not much room for a bigger case if yah had one tho...


----------



## JaYp146

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


Viola









I play the viola i have been for like 13 years now, im not the best but i have been in traveling symphony's. It is really fun to play for me atleast.

And both of my instruments are suspended on the wall, on a stud so im not so worried.


I said violist originally. Violist != violinist.









That's cool though, good for you. I haven't picked up my violin since minoring in Music during college.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


you guys have great set ups


makes you clean your own up though!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165*









I have the same laptop. I might PM you about some cooling issues I've been having...


----------



## cky2k6

Update with new monitor, and a "new" second rig from mostly leftovers. The ghetto electrical tape is there to hold the broken door, don't really give a crap about appearance as its sitting there in my cubby.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cky2k6* 
Update with new monitor, and a "new" second rig from mostly leftovers. The ghetto electrical tape is there to hold the broken door, don't really give a crap about appearance as its sitting there in my cubby.

You leave that thing in a cubby and close the door? I bet your operating temps are insane.


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


You leave that thing in a cubby and close the door? I bet your operating temps are insane.










Not really. Its a low power pc, just an e8500 and a 8800gt, and there is plenty of room for the air to exit at the back of the desk.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Perfect example of why I won't have a case w/ a door. If it isn't broken, it will be someday. Besides, case doors have to be opened to access DVD drives.


----------



## catmmm

new pics of my room.
the bf and i put some decorative mirrors up


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


new pics of my room.
the bf and i put some decorative mirrors up



















I sees you... lol


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


I sees you... lol


muhahahahahahahaha lol


----------



## shift

*sucks moving into a smaller place, but I had to go out and get a computer table that would fit my HT receiver, two bookshelfs and center channel.

So for so good. Speakers being so close I like the stereo mode over pro-logic setup. I actually thought maybe a sub, but after hearing it w/ the setup, I am really impressed!*

Here


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shift*


*sucks moving into a smaller place, but I had to go out and get a computer table that would fit my HT receiver, two bookshelfs and center channel.

So for so good. Speakers being so close I like the stereo mode over pro-logic setup. I actually thought maybe a sub, but after hearing it w/ the setup, I am really impressed!*


Nice desk, where did you get it from, and what is it called?









Thats the first glass desk I've seen with sufficient enough room for a keyboard + mouse on the slide out tray, the rest of the slide out keyboard desks generally have no room at all.


----------



## CajunPower

http://www.officedepot.com/a/product...Computer-Desk/

I had it before I built my own. When I bought it, I had my PC hooked up to my 32" samsung in a TV armoire. I'd move it to and from the front of my TV and to that end it worked well. I like to be able to fit my chair under the desk which isnt possible without removing the keyboard tray. I ultimately found myself wishing for my desk space, but for tight quarters that thing rocks. Sturdy and light, no water rings!


----------



## Toot the Bagal

I couldnt find a decent table where i stay, so i bought a breakfast bar! Pic isnt too clear but here it is:


----------



## dpawl31

Cramped! lol


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toot the Bagal*


I couldnt find a decent table where i stay, so i bought a breakfast bar! Pic isnt too clear but here it is:


nice screen saver i have the some one on my pc and laptop


----------



## Turnoz

Here's my set up. Those speakers can really shake the house.


----------



## alexgheseger

Here's my hovel, circa 1 hour ago







...



















I need a better chair.


----------



## hal515

Here is mine
Some of it is different now, I will upload some new pics after I put my bare PC back together, its all out of the case.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
Here's my hovel, circa 1 hour ago







...



















I need a better chair.

Love that desk. What is it exactly?


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Love that desk. What is it exactly?

It is literally a slab of MDF with arborite on it







.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

i think this just about trumps all!










and how about this desk?









(not my setup, found it on google but i just had to share becuase its quite possibly the most frikin awsome ive seen)


----------



## {core2duo}werd

how'd he get his xbox 360 to do that? the steering wheel is an Xbox one, and you can see the 360 on in the bottom right.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
how'd he get his xbox 360 to do that? the steering wheel is an Xbox one, and you can see the 360 on in the bottom right.

IIRC, the Xbox 360 controllers all work with PC and PC games.


----------



## Jesherie

Yeah, but you can see the 360 on in the bottom right.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

MMmmmm my new desk Â£25!!!! Ex MFI (Bankrupt) usualy Â£100+


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
IIRC, the Xbox 360 controllers all work with PC and PC games.

you can see that the 360 is running... AFAIK, there's more than that one, the only way to tri-screen an xbox is have 3 XBox's with the game in them


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
you can see that the 360 is running... AFAIK, there's more than that one, the only way to tri-screen an xbox is have 3 XBox's with the game in them

The other two are in the left cabinet, you can see one of them. It's an elite or otherwise black.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
you can see that the 360 is running... AFAIK, there's more than that one, the only way to tri-screen an xbox is have 3 XBox's with the game in them

Yeah, but who knows if it is running the game.

maybe they have a 3 to 1 HDMI cable.

That would be a thought.


----------



## kremtok

TripleHead2Go


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
new pics of my room.
the bf and i put some decorative mirrors up




































Why is it so clean, You should have cloths, food laying around


----------



## Unknownm

*Packing up everything slowly.. Moving up town into a 2 floor place







.*


----------



## DOOOLY

Here is my room


----------



## ryanggfx

Finally bought myself a compact refrigerator. No more room temperature water/DietDrPepper for me!

Too lazy to take a picture of it. But I thought you all should know, since I am that important.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


Finally bought myself a compact refrigerator. No more room temperature water/DietDrPepper for me!

Too lazy to take a picture of it. But I thought you all should know, since I am that important.


Can I see a pic? I am going to buy a mini-fridge when I move into my new house and just wanna see some in action. I wanna put it under my desk because at night, I am too lazy to get out of my chair unless it is going to my bed.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

heres mine in action when i had it. (far right)


----------



## CajunPower

I love my custom made desk. Workin on some shelving and decor, will update.
I found these plans for a custom ergonomic desk, made some changes, ordered the flange and T-joints from the guys company and went to work.

The old man.


















XFX GTX285 and an old school Audigy Gamer that still sounds awesome


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I should be done cleaning my office in a day or so. The pics will astound and fill you all with awe.


----------



## BittenReaper

Jeezus Cajun, that's one sick setup! If I had the tools to build myself a custom desk I'd build one in a heartbeat, but sadly that's not the case.
Oh well, I'm picking up a Galant system from Ikea in the next day or so, hopefully by the end of this weekend I'll be posting up some sweeet pics.


----------



## Mccaula718

Current setup.


----------



## evilspongebob72




----------



## SlickMeister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 









Nice room, manoskala.


----------



## JacobC1983

good thing you quoted that pic, I was worried I wasn't going to know who you were talking about


----------



## Crazydood

Here is my room, its a bit dirty though hehe, tried cleaning it to my best ability... im 20 and i still cant make my bed, its sad.




























sorry about the blurry pictures i have shaky hands, plus the camera sucks .


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Crazydood, that is one sexy dog







and nice room btw.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

that is an awesome dog.

post a pic of it eating a rabbit or somthing


----------



## Crazydood

Thanks hehe ,he is sexy but deadly... if you mess with him he will mess you up







without any hesitation, hes gangsta fo life















his brother too


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
I love my custom made desk. Workin on some shelving and decor, will update.
I found these plans for a custom ergonomic desk, made some changes, ordered the flange and T-joints from the guys company and went to work.

The old man.


















XFX GTX285 and an old school Audigy Gamer that still sounds awesome













































wow awesome desk!


----------



## Crazydood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
wow awesome desk!

minus bill oreilly hehe. but everything is sick, i love the blue color.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazydood* 
minus bill oreilly hehe. but everything is sick, i love the blue color.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Can I see a pic? I am going to buy a mini-fridge when I move into my new house and just wanna see some in action. I wanna put it under my desk because at night, I am too lazy to get out of my chair unless it is going to my bed.

No longer have my good camera. I would have to hold my laptop up and use its webcam, which would be an awkward and ****ty picture!

Camera should be back in a few days, though. What specifically are you looking for? The size? The placement? or the interior of the mini-fridge, itself?

I could post all three if you wish.

It really is handy though. I used to have a wide assortment of room temperature drinks lying around in my room. Now they are all put away and kept cold! I can actually sit up from my bed and grab a drink, and, with all my wireless stuff, I could control my entire room from my bed!!!!!!!

GO, SLOTH, GO!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazydood* 
Thanks hehe ,he is sexy but deadly... if you mess with him he will mess you up







without any hesitation, hes gangsta fo life















his brother too









guhh i want the doggy


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 









Woah, I LOVE the wallpaper, where'd you get it?? (Oh, and sick setup, btw,







)

Sccrfreak342


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

that picture above is pretty sweet, but i dont like the desk.


----------



## baird gow

that desk looks super front heavy from the positioning of the legs. is this true?


----------



## TVH

Sup, I realized that I never posted anything from my lair, well here are a couple of pics for ya.









My very much cluttered work area with homemade benches, (they are prototypes to my desk mod, ADAM, that is in hiatus for the moment).
Its sad, you can see the pieces of my rig, kinslayer (specs in sig), laying all about in piles just until I can get my case prepped for it.









Just another angle.









here is my room with all my books and projects laying about.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Here's my setup!


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
Woah, I LOVE the wallpaper, where'd you get it?? (Oh, and sick setup, btw,







)

Sccrfreak342

http://vathanx.deviantart.com/art/Se...apers-70815482

The desk top is MDF so it isn't super heavy, not to mention all the weight on top of the desk is over the legs. That case loaded down weighs the better part of 50 lbs so the desk isn't going anywhere, but even without the weight in the back the desk is steady and level.


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazydood* 
Thanks hehe ,he is sexy but deadly... if you mess with him he will mess you up







without any hesitation, hes gangsta fo life















his brother too









Siberian Huskies? I want one, but they dont do so well down here in the jungle that is south Louisiana.


----------



## Russtynailz

The first one is my cave downstairs and the second is my space in the garage
I have been out there running bechmarks with my new 4890's, thats why the 4870x2's are on the desk. (for the record these 4890's are stupid fast!!)


----------



## Mootsfox

I see you have an IR temp gun, nice.


----------



## spice003

i have the same exact one







but the battery is dead


----------



## Russtynailz

It works awesome! what I like most about it is I dont have to always pull the trigger for each spot just pull hold and roam around and it updates the temps as they change.


----------



## Easternguy944

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Here's a couple pics I snapped last night of my setup.




























Nice sunglasses on your desk, i know when playing games it gets so bright!


----------



## Crazydood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
Siberian Huskies? I want one, but they dont do so well down here in the jungle that is south Louisiana.

Ya heheh,they already get pretty hot up here in ny.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I find that the IR temp gun has more automotive use than anything.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## slim123

Here is mine:










Its pretty tidy


----------



## smitty5569

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​
​
​
I'm jealous of your view. I'm stuck in my basement, no view what so ever


----------



## eureka

You'd think since he obviously has money he'd have some decent technology...


----------



## soundx98

Wow, somebody sounds a little jealous









We really need to see the quality of some of these photos improved.
Please, no cell phone photos.
(Friends don't let friends take pics of their setups with cell phones)
Eeeewwww!


----------



## baird gow

Personally I would not want a window like that over looking a crap-load of houses that could use a telescope to see you. Seeing as though i like to do a lot in the nude.
All though you could do the same if you had a hot neighbor lol.


----------



## Lilxkid24




----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Wow, somebody sounds a little jealous









We really need to see the quality of some of these photos improved.
Please, no cell phone photos.
(Friends don't let friends take pics of their setups with cell phones)
Eeeewwww!

Then friends buy friends cameras


----------



## Dominant

Just did this last night, made a wall/speaker mount (kinda ghetto, i know) and did some wire tucking. I like how it turned out, just need to tidy it up a little.


----------



## Pouleterie

P.S: Yes, the shark is really guarding my window. He'll eat everyone coming close.









This was taken this winter, nothing changed though. Couple bottle of beers left and right maybe.


----------



## BittenReaper

It's nothing amazing, the new desk looks really empty without my 30", that's coming later this year though.









Btw, ignore the walls. I'm in process of.. redecorating.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Wow, somebody sounds a little jealous









Well yes, who wouldn't!









That view looks amazing, but he's only got Logitech speakers.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pouleterie* 



































P.S: Yes, the shark is really guarding my window. He'll eat everyone coming close.









This was taken this winter, nothing changed though. Couple bottle of beers left and right maybe.

+rep for having Hammerfall and Iron Maiden posters \\m/


----------



## Pouleterie

There's a Manowar one hidden on the right, can't see it in the pictures though. xD


----------



## mfb412

rock the **** on dude


----------



## baird gow

Iron Maiden FTW!!!! I went to there concert last year simply amazing snuck all the way from the top of the amphitheater to the pit.

2 days till Dragonforce Concert!!!!


----------



## TaT3rs

here is mine, it is a little dirty but whatev.


----------



## Ricklez420

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=29938511


----------



## jimwest




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*


here is mine, it is a little dirty but whatev.











Dood having a blackboard is awesome. I constantly go to the library at school to practice solving chem/phys/calc problems.

At home I have to make due with this:

Attachment 105451


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*


XFX GTX285 and an old school Audigy Gamer that still sounds awesome










You forgot to take the anti-scratch sticker off your vid card.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
Iron Maiden FTW!!!! I went to there concert last year simply amazing snuck all the way from the top of the amphitheater to the pit.

2 days till Dragonforce Concert!!!!

i was in the dragonforce concert with a girl friend of mine in feb 5th
(notice the space between girl and friend please)

people that say DF suck live should go shove it


----------



## Ackmanc

here is my setup. Just got the 25 inch so i put my 19" on the side.


----------



## {ROC}BiG-B

Here is my setup...


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
It's nothing amazing, the new desk looks really empty without my 30", that's coming later this year though.









Btw, ignore the walls. I'm in process of.. redecorating.









Which ikea desk extnesion did you get i liek it and i plan on doing this with my current ikea desk i am thinking about replacing the legs with the solid two peace legs ones maybe dono, i really love the ikea galant desks there amazing


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{ROC}BiG-B* 
Here is my setup...










Nice saitek keyboard. Mine was nice for as long as it lasted lol. It only lasted 3 months


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Which ikea desk extnesion did you get i liek it and i plan on doing this with my current ikea desk i am thinking about replacing the legs with the solid two peace legs ones maybe dono, i really love the ikea galant desks there amazing









I know! I was actually very impressed when I assembled everything, I wasn't expecting something so sturdy feeling! It's great.
I basically got this combo. but instead of a half-round end I got a quarter-round end so it'd butt up against my wall and give me a tiny bit extra space.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
It's nothing amazing, the new desk looks really empty without my 30", that's coming later this year though.









Btw, ignore the walls. I'm in process of.. redecorating.






















































sweet room

if i had that chair i doubt i'd be able to leave my PC


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
sweet room

if i had that chair i doubt i'd be able to leave my PC










Haha, well for $300 I definitely wanna get my moneys worth.








Glad you like my room, too. I'll be redecorating all this summer so more pics will be on their way in the next few months.


----------



## CatTech

Here is my computer/TV room.

Attachment 105607 Attachment 105608 Attachment 105609 Attachment 105610 Attachment 105611


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I know! I was actually very impressed when I assembled everything, I wasn't expecting something so sturdy feeling! It's great.
I basically got this combo. but instead of a half-round end I got a quarter-round end so it'd butt up against my wall and give me a tiny bit extra space.









Cool, I gotta go check it out at the local ikea, i want to see if can extend mine and get new legs for it without buying a new desk completely


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Cool, I gotta go check it out at the local ikea, i want to see if can extend mine and get new legs for it without buying a new desk completely









Oh you most definitely can. That's one of the reasons I got the desk, I'm planning on getting a tabletop extension for the 31"~ return on mine sometime soon.

All you have to do is grab the right size table top to fit your needs, get the frame for said table top, and 1 or 2 more A/T legs. Then depending on your original setup, you might be able to just slide the new frame into the old one and mount the table top with no trouble.









Just go down to the self-serve warehouse area at your local Ikea and someone at the info desk can help you figure out just what parts you need to get.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatTech* 
Here is my computer/TV room.

Very clean and organized! I like it.


----------



## cpt_alex

Made a new addition to the room (bulletin board)







, thought I'd share


----------



## Boyboyd

^^ I have that headset. Loving the bass + mic clarity


----------



## cpt_alex

^^ yep they're great









something to brighten things up


----------



## corry29

^ I have ur Logitech G51 speakers
i like the way you placed ur 51s
pretty good decent speakers, but i guess too much wires makes me uncomfortable, haha,
so now im currently looking for some good 2.1s


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i was in the dragonforce concert with a girl friend of mine in feb 5th
(notice the space between girl and friend please)

people that say DF suck live should go shove it










Dragon force concert was awesome. They sound just as good live. Mosh pit was awesome. only bad part was i know i left there with hearing damage to my left ear as it is still ringing.


----------



## Unlimate

*Here is my setup*


----------



## bittbull187




----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

This setup will be changing dramatically when I move out of my dorm









<3 Arizona tea


----------



## Boyboyd

you could probs get enough money to get a new CPU if you traded those cans in for recycling


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Hahaha, sadly I hear Florida isn't one of the states where you can do that







But yeah I'm gonna recycle them all.

I'm waiting to see how Hydra plays out, cause my next upgrade will be i7, but if Hydra rocks I don't want to have to get another motherboard


----------



## opty165

Heres an updated set of my Dorm workstation.


----------



## Mikey976

thought id add to the fun








yea i keep busy....


----------



## JacobC1983

is that a business of some kind or do you really have 6 rigs (finished/working on) laying around


----------



## Mikey976

no thats all recent hobby and stuff i make to keep my unemployed self busy. 
the 12u is my server. which im custom mounting a second system on the backside of the center divider. so it will house my current phenom 2k8 server on one side and my 939 4600x2 iSCSI server on the opposite. will post a worklog. 
the rest are for the most part consolidated and cases changed








about month ago when i built the desk. $44 dollars in wood from home depot and legs salvaged from an ikea table


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikey976*


no thats all recent hobby and stuff i make to keep my unemployed self busy. 
the 12u is my server. which im custom mounting a second system on the backside of the center divider. so it will house my current phenom 2k8 server on one side and my 939 4600x2 iSCSI server on the opposite. will post a worklog. 
the rest are for the most part consolidated and cases changed








about month ago when i built the desk. $44 dollars in wood from home depot and legs salvaged from an ikea table


Better start working on the window before the sun comes in since it's falling down from your first picture.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*












Why does it say Fedex on your wall in ductape?









Nice setup though,









Sccrfreak342


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikey976*


thought id add to the fun








yea i keep busy....


What case is that on the right side?
The big honking one.


----------



## Biggs

Is that a Mountain Mods case? Looks like one.


----------



## Mikey976

actually its a 12u Maxtop CSF-1630b, its also sold by Addtronics and Arrowmax.
lol yea the cat sometimes cant get through the curtains so he stands up and grabs at them tp try and get through. the clean picture was taken before the clutter


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Finally friends! I have been saying I was going to clean my office for a month and a half now around the boards and chat. Well I finally got it to the point where I am willing to share. It isnt clean clean, but its good enough for now. Without further adieu, here is OwnedU Enterprises headquarters.









(Descriptions are above the picture.)
Army crap. Some of it is for display, but alot of it has useful stuff in it like medical supplies and stuff like that. Under all of that is my N64 only TV








Kitchen doorway. Doorway to the deck can also be seen to the left of the fridge.








Workbench with storage for everything from PC parts to broken gaming consoles and other fun stuff.








Other side of the workbench and more storage








Desk. I am going to be putting a cold cathode above and under the monitor soon with the cathodes and fan controller from my old case.
















Workspace. You can see the fan controller project I mentioned above.








Better view.








Parts storage and ammo crate full of cables and wires. 98% of which are for PCs.








Yeah for stacks of PCs.








Acoustic guitar, sax from 1914, clarinet, and my pool cue.


----------



## baird gow

whats the red thing next to your mouse lol.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 








whats the red thing next to your mouse lol.

A pipe to smoke the tobacco to the right of that


----------



## seven9st surfer

Here's my newly finished setup



















The worklog for my homemade triple-monitor stand (for $40) is HERE


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Here's my newly finished setup



















The worklog for my homemade triple-monitor stand (for $40) is HERE

Sick dude! This makes me wish I had the time/money/room for a triple monitor setup. Very nicely done, as well as a very well-organized How-To on the mount. Rep + for sure!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Here's my newly finished setup



















The worklog for my homemade triple-monitor stand (for $40) is HERE

hooray for X540's


----------



## Swifterzor

I would love love LOVE a computer room like the OP's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Can the wooden peice where the metal tie in to your desk take the weight of sway? It's a great setup but I wonder how sturdy that area is for holding 3 monitors of a great wingspan.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Can the wooden peice where the metal tie in to your desk take the weight of sway? It's a great setup but I wonder how sturdy that area is for holding 3 monitors of a great wingspan.

Yeah, it holds it with no problems. Ive got 4 1/4" bolts holding that flange down, and a big piece of wood between the nuts and the desk underneath acting as a big washer. Check out the link in my sig if you want to see how I made it

EDIT: was messing around with autostitch and made this pic. awesome program


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Can the wooden peice where the metal tie in to your desk take the weight of sway? It's a great setup but I wonder how sturdy that area is for holding 3 monitors of a great wingspan.

lol that was exactly my thought.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Yeah, it holds it with no problems. Ive got 4 1/4" bolts holding that flange down, and a big piece of wood between the nuts and the desk underneath acting as a big washer. Check out the link in my sig if you want to see how I made it

EDIT: was messing around with autostitch and made this pic. awesome program










Looks good. It's made your case look funny though


----------



## adadk

Ignore the text on the screens...this was a shot that the wife sent to her dad to make him jealous.


----------



## mfb412

yes, i do like them


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adadk* 









Ignore the text on the screens...this was a shot that the wife sent to her dad to make him jealous.

Is that an Antec 300? what fans are in the front of that?


----------



## adadk

Just some generic 120mm red LED fans.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
Heres an updated set of my Dorm workstation.










Babylon 5 FTW!!


----------



## JacobC1983

I was pretty bored today so I started taking some shots with my new Nikon D90, here is the setup as of today.

if you look close you can see the new logitech G35 gaming headset. so far I am pretty impressed with them.





































next project is to run some power behind the wall with another ethernet port so all the wires are hidden


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Nice setup Jacob, What kind of Sony LCD is that?


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
I was pretty bored today so I started taking some shots with my new Nikon D90, here is the setup as of today.

if you look close you can see the new logitech G35 gaming headset. so far I am pretty impressed with them.





































next project is to run some power behind the wall with another ethernet port so all the wires are hidden

So... COOL!


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
I was pretty bored today so I started taking some shots with my new Nikon D90, here is the setup as of today.

if you look close you can see the new logitech G35 gaming headset. so far I am pretty impressed with them.





































next project is to run some power behind the wall with another ethernet port so all the wires are hidden

Damnnn not only the set up is great, but the house also looks awesome !


----------



## -iceblade^

the dog looks sleepy









nice room


----------



## FatalityxZ

Here's mine:


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
the dog looks sleepy









nice room

d00d im sleeping here go be photographer somewhere else


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
if you look close you can see the new logitech G35 gaming headset. so far I am pretty impressed with them.

dude what job do you have. Also gaming headsets are a ripoff. You have Senn 650 and you bought a gaming headset? also let me introduce you guys to Head-Fi.org and sorry about your wallet if you become an audiophile like me. Get the AudioTechnica ATH AD-700 if your looking for a good gaming headset, its considered THE BEST headset for gaming by a lot of people including me (because of its huge soundstage).

here is a link about what a rip gaming headsets are:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/gam...rround-290013/
Also try not to be as "narrow minded" as that guy if you don't believe me its fine just don't argue with me.

Here is a link that shows a bunch of people using HFI-780 which i also have but i believe the AD700's are still better. and a Auzentech X-Fi prelude (another i also own).
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/bes...07/index2.html


----------



## JacobC1983

the g35 actually do a pretty nice job for what their or made for, I have been very happy with them so far. and yes my hd650s are very nice for two channel listening.

and I am a medical physicist, my master's degree should be here in may


----------



## corry29

hahaha JacobC1983,
i was just looking at another "place" and i see the exact same thing and comments


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
and I am a medical physicist, my master's degree should be here in may









Sorry about being off topic, but sweet dude! Those are some of the most overpaid guys around, hope you really enjoy your work







I'm sure you'll enjoy the money it makes you xD


----------



## JacobC1983

lol overpaid guys? if you get cancer we will see if I am overpaid


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Here's mine:











there is quite alot of love the Logitech's X-540 in this thread


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

To whoever repped me for the pool cue, it is an Excalibur my dad gave to me. One of the last things he gave to me before I became homeless, so it has more personal meaning than monetary value. I havent gotten a chance to use it lately unfortunately as I cant find a place to play pool around this crap fest of a town.


----------



## BittenReaper

Changed things around a bit, thought I'd update y'all.

















My Rocketfish looks small.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Looks like I hit the wrong thread the first time . Anyway...

My turn to hijack this thread







.

Orion, my sig rig.









A wide-ish shot:









Off to the left a little, showing my -DmG- server in that Antec:









Off to the right a little, showing everything else:









Look hard... harder... harder! It's my LAN server, that handles DHCP, DNS, HTTP, SQL, etc









Now for the tower of... storaged junk.









looking in from the door towards my rig's cart:









enjoy the pr0ns!

Flickr set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mm3/set...7617111953692/


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Orion, my sig rig.










Needs more cables and wires, for sure.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 










Holy Linksys, Batman!


----------



## corry29

this might be a noob question, but why do some people still prefer CRT's over LCDs? whats so good about them?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


this might be a noob question, but why do some people still prefer CRT's over LCDs? whats so good about them?


A good CRT has a 120hz refresh rate.

You can find them cheap in huge resolutions.

They have a better picture than 90% of LCDs.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



this might be a noob question, but why do some people still prefer CRT's over LCDs? whats so good about them?


I'm a gamer. I play fast-paced games and games that require deep, dark black. I also don't want to pay ~$400 for an LCD that barely breaks that barrier, so I still hold onto my CRTs. I <3 my ViewSonic, must be the best CRTs ever on the market. It's like you're looking out a window, not into a monitor.

Quote:



this might be a noob question, but why do some people still prefer CRT's over LCDs? whats so good about them?


You've never seen a ViewSonic?

Quote:



A good CRT has a 120hz refresh rate.

You can find them cheap in huge resolutions.

They have a better picture than 90% of LCDs.


This. You won't find color, contrast, and clarity from a ViewSonic in a top-notch Samsung or Sony LCD.

Want an example of a "good" and "bad" CRT? The ViewSonic in my pics = Good. The rotated Dell = Bad. The Dell monitor doesn't have the same color quality, nowhere near the same contast, and it's aged some so it's not 100% clear like my ViewSonic is.

Unfortunately, most people who see CRTs these days are made by OEM manufacturers like Dell, HP, Compaq... all of which are low-quality.


----------



## eureka

I only use a CRT for my television currently, I would use one for PC but I bought a 22" LCD.

However if I was to upgrade I'd buy a stronger desk and a FW900 or just a standard 19" CRT capable of 1600x1200 at around 85hz preferably.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


I only use a CRT for my television currently, I would use one for PC but I bought a 22" LCD.

However if I was to upgrade I'd buy a stronger desk and a FW900 or just a standard 19" CRT capable of 1600x1200 at around 85hz preferably.


I have two Samsung 19" that can do 16x12 @ 85hz. Pretty little beasts. But for that res you'd probably want a 21-23" CRT.


----------



## M1ah

Where can u get a 21-23" crt that can do 16 x 12 @ 85hz.


----------



## Mikey976

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1ah* 
Where can u get a 21-23" crt that can do 16 x 12 @ 85hz.

check craigslist i see plenty old dell "trinitron" D1626HT monitors goin for very cheap. got mine for $40, mine was in my mame cab but now it replaced my 19w lcd


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1ah* 
Where can u get a 21-23" crt that can do 16 x 12 @ 85hz.

Second hand. Hard to purchase in a store now a days. You can actually get a 1600x1200 21" 85hz monitor locally for 20$ if you live near me.


----------



## meticadpa

My computer room/bedroom. It's a lil' cramped with a King Size bed and this desk/chair but it's worth it







32" TV as a monitor. The amp is underneath my desk, and the guitar you see is the ESP KH-602, it's pretty sexual. An no, I'm not spoiled, I bought most of this stuff myself, I worked a hell of a lot to get it all.

This room is my 14 year old wet dream









(j/k)


----------



## baird gow

Make me jealous i think not.... maby ill make you jelous for just turning 18 and having this as my room.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5619362-post337.html
Sorry for pics all of them including the panoramics were taken with my HTC Touch Diamond (which i think does a darn good job for panoramics)
I too bought almost all with money saved up over an extended period.


----------



## mfb412

excuse me meti, but GTS 2*4*0? i didnt know those were out


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1ah*


Where can u get a 21-23" crt that can do 16 x 12 @ 85hz.


uhm... even 19' can do 2048x1536... so if you are looking for 21-23 then you better look for 2560x1600 @85Hz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have two Samsung 19" that can do 16x12 @ 85hz. Pretty little beasts. But for that res you'd probably want a 21-23" CRT.


What Samsung 19' do you have?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


You've never seen a ViewSonic?


Many have and ViewSonic isn't the best when it comes to monitors dude.

I bet my old Eizo FlexiScan I had busts those ViewSonic you have.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


excuse me meti, but GTS 2*4*0? i didnt know those were out


It's not, he's being a smart ass. Using a 98/8800GT.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
Make me jealous i think not.... maby ill make you jelous for just turning 18 and having this as my room.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5619362-post337.html
Sorry for pics all of them including the panoramics were taken with my HTC Touch Diamond (which i think does a darn good job for panoramics)
I too bought almost all with money saved up over an extended period.

where'd you get your desk?

and I have that TV stand


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


where'd you get your desk?

and I have that TV stand










I don't remember the exact site but it is this:
http://crosscountryfurniture.com/Coa...source=froogle

Also be careful its huge and you have to put it together. Also the first one i got was thrashed the box well lets just say it was almost like it was no longer there and the frame was actually bent. the second one was almost unharmed but 2 feet bottoms were cracked and i replaced them with ones for the first one.


----------



## Gunfire

Oh, it's a bed..

Did not know that lol


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


I don't remember the exact site but it is this:
http://crosscountryfurniture.com/Coa...source=froogle

Also be careful its huge and you have to put it together. Also the first one i got was thrashed the box well lets just say it was almost like it was no longer there and the frame was actually bent. the second one was almost unharmed but 2 feet bottoms were cracked and i replaced them with ones for the first one.


That doesn't look very comfortable to sleep on...







the matress is like 3" thick at most, lol.

nonetheless, cool setup.


----------



## baird gow

That is why I bought a tempurpedic bed and it also did not come with a bed.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


excuse me meti, but GTS 2*4*0? i didnt know those were out


GTS240 would have been a rebranded 8800

anyways here's my room


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


GTS240 would have been a rebranded 8800

anyways here's my room


















/jizz


----------



## Kamikaze127

Judging by your monitor setup and the games on the shelf, you like flight sims lol.


----------



## caraboose

Why yes, I love Flight Sims


----------



## metallicamaster3

mmm flight sims <3. Got FSX? If yes, hit me up on xfire sometime (metallicamaster3)









Also booze: I got that wallpaper too, it's sitting in my downloads folder. Interfacelift FTW.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


mmm flight sims <3. Got FSX? If yes, hit me up on xfire sometime (metallicamaster3)









Also booze: I got that wallpaper too, it's sitting in my downloads folder. Interfacelift FTW.


I don't have xfire, but I do have msn.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

And this is where the magic happens...
Left monitor: Sig Rig
Right monitor: Unibody MacBook


----------



## tweakboy

Amazing rooms guys and Rigs and setups.. We are all blessed.. I am blessed. heres me,


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

New picture, just before I installed Windoze 7. One of the first decent pictures to come out of my camera.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Tweakboy, please resize your pic.


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


New picture, just before I installed Windoze 7. One of the first decent pictures to come out of my camera.



















Would you mind sharing those beautiful backgrounds?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


And this is where the magic happens...










You masturbate in your bedroom too? lol


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


You masturbate in your bedroom too? lol












I was just referring to MTV Cribs...but lol.


----------



## Ricklez420




----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobC1983*


I was pretty bored today so I started taking some shots with my new Nikon D90, here is the setup as of today.

if you look close you can see the new logitech G35 gaming headset. so far I am pretty impressed with them.





































next project is to run some power behind the wall with another ethernet port so all the wires are hidden


damn... thats beutiful


----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Why is it so clean, You should have cloths, food laying around










cool case. i 'd be too afraid to have an open case though. anything could happen to it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
You masturbate in your bedroom too? lol

Well he aint going to do it in the closet like some leper


----------



## xonix

Sup people..

Just sharing my 'Computer Room' which is also my bedroom:










Will have 3 x 19" when parent's close their photo lab, since I bought the other 2 for them =)


----------



## corry29

Hi,
first, i started out like this:









then:









then finally:

















I had to T260HD in between those 2243bwx's for a while, but i thought it was a little bit too much, haha


----------



## Gunfire

wow very nice.


----------



## zmyth770

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hi,
first, i started out like this:









then:









then finally:

















I had to T260HD in between those 2243bwx's for a while, but i thought it was a little bit too much, haha


WHY is that beutifull case on the floor hidden? SHOW IT TO THE WORLD and his wife!!!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 









That's a very elegant setup. If you don't mind me nitpicking, you seem to have some very nice symmetry with your arrangement, but to make it better, the wastebasket should go over next to your case, mirroring the sub.


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
but to make it better, the wastebasket should go over next to your case, mirroring the sub.
















thanks, and how come? whats the reason?


----------



## Lozza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


thanks, and how come? whats the reason?


So it's symmetrical!


----------



## soundx98

If anything move the sub so he has more leg room.


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lozza*


So it's symmetrical!










oh yah! duh, haha, sorry i wasnt thinking straight

i did some playing around with the Mako placements, and it seems like sounds seems to sound better when there a little bit closer, but not too close. imo, looks cleaner?


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Hi,
first, i started out like this:
then finally:

















I had to T260HD in between those 2243bwx's for a while, but i thought it was a little bit too much, haha


Which monitors are those. They look very very nice.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


It's not, he's being a smart ass. Using a 98/8800GT.


Correct.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Which monitors are those. They look very very nice.

Judging by his system specs in his signature, I'd venture to guess they are 2x SAMSUNG SyncMaster 22" screens....looks very nice.

where did you get the desk also, corry29? I want that desk.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Judging by his system specs in his signature, I'd venture to guess they are 2x SAMSUNG SyncMaster 22" screens....looks very nice.

where did you get the desk also, corry29? I want that desk.










im pretty sure target has them


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Judging by his system specs in his signature, I'd venture to guess they are 2x SAMSUNG SyncMaster 22" screens....looks very nice.

where did you get the desk also, corry29? I want that desk.










Same. I'm looking to get a nice glass desk for when I move to the loft. Some room to invest in a laptop/pc upgrades after I get myself a job in the summer.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


Which monitors are those. They look very very nice.


 Can I share a picture with you? warning: it's facepalm worthy








See attachment

also, I was thinking buying that desk at staples, I think it was $150 or so. (that was only one, though, not two with the corner piece) I decided to get the wooden L-desk as a cheapear alternative, as it is sturdier for sim racing with mah g25, and I could drill holes in it


----------



## corry29

umm, 
someone asked what monitors i use?
i use 2x SAMSUNG 2243BWX, 
yeah, its a pretty sleek and clean monitor,

someone asked where i get my desk? or something like that?
Staples.com


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Can I share a picture with you? warning: it's facepalm worthy








See attachment

also, I was thinking buying that desk at staples, I think it was $150 or so. (that was only one, though, not two with the corner piece) I decided to get the wooden L-desk as a cheapear alternative, as it is sturdier for sim racing with mah g25, and I could drill holes in it


Dont be such a douche just because i didn't know what t260hd was between those 2243bwxs


----------



## dskina

What are the ziplocks for, mootymootsmootsfox?


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


umm, 
someone asked what monitors i use?
i use 2x SAMSUNG 2243BWX, 
yeah, its a pretty sleek and clean monitor,

someone asked where i get my desk? or something like that?
Staples.com


Thank you corry, dang nice monitor stand do i like. What monitor stand is that. My 2x22inch lgs are sitting next to each other and sometimes they dont always seem to be lined up correctly and if i had the monitor stand then i would have more room on my desk too.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*












Perfect









I have the same fan


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


What are the ziplocks for, mootymootsmootsfox?


Anything small that needs a bag









Screws, pieces, etc. Get your mind out of the gutter Mr. dskina!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Moots, can I come over and clean/organize your room?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*












I just jizzed in my pants I think

Here's my room up to date
Sorry for the first 2 being sideways to lazy to rotate them.
Workish station








Main rig + monitors








Server + boxes and god only knows what else


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I just jizzed in my pants I think

Here's my room up to date
Sorry for the first 2 being sideways to lazy to rotate them.
Workish station








Main rig + monitors










Almost perfect


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Thank you corry, dang nice monitor stand do i like. What monitor stand is that. My 2x22inch lgs are sitting next to each other and sometimes they dont always seem to be lined up correctly and if i had the monitor stand then i would have more room on my desk too.

my monitor stand is a black ergotron LX with an extra arm


----------



## sccrfreak342

Here's mine right now:










Sccrfreak342


----------



## ImmortalKenny

How do you like your Blitz?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


How do you like your Blitz?


I actually enjoy it quite a lot. I was skeptical about getting it at first, gauging at how small the keypad is and the odd shape. However, I do not regret it one bit.

I've had it since November, and it's served me quite well (much better than my old Razr). It's very durable as well (I've dropped it too many times and nothing's happened, less a couple marks here and there...)







.

The only thing is that you need to get used to the smaller keyboard; it's much different than many other QWERTY keyboard phones but worth it. I've always liked tactile keyboard phones better than touch anyway, mainly due to my large hands and fingers,







.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## spice003

i like








take a pic of the back of the monitors


----------



## UkuleleGod

Yes, I know the Painting is Crooked









Soon I will be replacing my monitor with a Samsung 22"


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FadeToBright* 









XXX omnomnomnom

I want a Jerker


----------



## slim123

Here's mine:




























Hope you like


----------



## dan0964

New picture


----------



## Boyboyd

There is NOTHING i don't like about that picture...


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan0964*











New picture


WOW..nice


----------



## slim123

Quote:



There is NOTHING i don't like about that picture...


I dont like the little brass picture/coat hook on the wall


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slim123*


I dont like the little brass picture/coat hook on the wall










Ok just that

_and_ the wireless internet dongle. Wireless = Antichrist


----------



## ace8uk

Do I spy a BK Monolith?!


----------



## dan0964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Ok just that

_and_ the wireless internet dongle. Wireless = Antichrist


Thats bluetooth for the lower comps mouse/keyboard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


Do I spy a BK Monolith?!


You do indeed


----------



## Mootsfox

Is that massive black box a sub?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan0964*











New picture


hows the sound on that? your right is a bit confined









btw nice setup


----------



## DraganUS

It should be.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is that massive black box a sub?


yes that is a BK monolith


----------



## Unknownm

*CD/DVD Collection*

















*Computer stuff*


----------



## dan0964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Is that massive black box a sub?


Yes, the BK monolith, as someone said









http://www.bkelec.com/HiFi/Sub_Woofers/monolith-df.htm

Easy one of the most powerful on the market, tuned to 20 Hz will play down to 1, only thing I would upgrade to is the SVS PB13-Ultra

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm

But read some reviews online if your ever interested (that is asuming you dont already have the SVS







) price/performance you cant beat the monolith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
hows the sound on that? your right is a bit confined









btw nice setup

I have enogh room behind the speakers to make it not "boomy" I was worried at first so I moved everthing out the way to listen, sounded the same, so im happy as is








And thanks!


----------



## Izvire




----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan0964* 









New picture

Have you posted a pic before? It looks familiar, but I don't remember the Monolith being there









Is it (sub) not a bit overkill for the room? It looks like a smallish room.

I love the RS6's too, very sexy







What do you use for rears, RS1?


----------



## dan0964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Have you posted a pic before? It looks familiar, but I don't remember the Monolith being there









Is it (sub) not a bit overkill for the room? It looks like a smallish room.

I love the RS6's too, very sexy







What do you use for rears, RS1?

Room is a biggish room, and its set up right, so supports the sides perfect, not too much bass, I didnt spend a lot of money to sound like a boy racer







I want perfect sound reproduction (for my budget) right through all the frequencies, and im very pleased with the result









Yea RS1 rears, very nice speakers, I spent ages looking at different ones, glad I got the Monitor audio stuff


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
There is NOTHING i don't like about that picture...









put a hot chick in it and theres even more to like


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
put a hot chick in it and theres even more to like









This might just be me but generally i try to keep _hot chicks_ and computer hardware separate.


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
This might just be me but generally i try to keep _hot chicks_ and computer hardware separate.

why can't you have both?? I do


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russtynailz* 
why can't you have both?? I do









I like beef, and i like jam. But i don't have them on the same sandwich


----------



## Cryptedvick

Here's mine


----------



## p0isonapple

When I'm done installing all the new cabinets and desk into my room. I'm going to come and play in this thread!


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
Here's mine

















Who's that WUMAN on yur desktop?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hi,
first, i started out like this:









then:









then finally:

















I had to T260HD in between those 2243bwx's for a while, but i thought it was a little bit too much, haha


LMAO. I can only imagine how you sit while gaming. Is the airflow nice down there?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Who's that WUMAN on yur desktop?


S. Glau

And I want that wallpaper.


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


S. Glau

And I want that wallpaper.


the star of the tv series Terminator.

http://wallpaper.celebritypc.com/summer_glau/

there is a ton of wall papers there.. should find it.

Edit: here is the link to that wall paper

http://wallpaper.celebritypc.com/dow...u_223-1024.htm


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


There is NOTHING i don't like about that picture...










no chair








and put a picture on that pic hook


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russtynailz*


the star of the tv series Terminator.


She's other things too!

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Sinticfury

Man everyones room looks wicked! When i finish moving and finish decorating I will post mine.


----------



## Oscuro

Moved, again.

Current ghetto setup consisting of PARTS of my desk...cause I'm too lazy to put the damned thing together:










White fluffy thing in the left corner = mattress on the floor.

(I was playing with my new 50mm lens, wideangle it is not. I was crouched in my closet to take the pic!)


----------



## relentless_c

heres mine


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *relentless_c*


heres mine











woo vostro







1500 or 1700?


----------



## Mootsfox

1500









Good choice.

The 1700 has a numberpad.


----------



## texaspaid




----------



## Gryph3n

Yet another change to the office...

Went ahead and splurged on a new notebook for Der Wifey and set up my desk so I would be ready for my programming class this summer. She has a desk in our bedroom that she usually sits at and does her work there so the portability of having a notebook to move from room to room is a big plus for her.

On to the Pics...


----------



## Le_Loup

There's my setup, not the best pic, but that's the best I could do.

Was trying to use autostitch to get a better SINGLE pic, but... it was going rainbow on me...

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3654/dscf2548.jpg

http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/1126/dscf2549.jpg

http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/1534/dscf2550.jpg


----------



## kremtok

Dude - resize pics now!


----------



## Le_Loup

I'll make them url, can't resize atm. But comments please.


----------



## Mootsfox

You can resize in paint.


----------



## jaclipse

Here's my setup. Would it be better to put the sub on the carpet or would it not make much of a difference?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


I'll make them url, can't resize atm. But comments please.


Links are much better - at least they autosize to my browser.

You could use some cable management under your desk, especially since you're on carpet. I'd almost call it a fire hazard.

How do you like having your speakers up so high?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan0964*











New picture


Lol, you shop at Poundland. Also, that desk is









When on Earth did fuax leather bcome fashionable


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Links are much better - at least they autosize to my browser.

You could use some cable management under your desk, especially since you're on carpet. I'd almost call it a fire hazard.

How do you like having your speakers up so high?


The z-5500's are on digital, and if you're referring to sound volume / bass sense, definately enjoy it. I've done bass tests, various equalizer tests with my creative express card for the laptop + optical out vs analog (would if I had the adapter for the card).

I'm also using 2 carefully folded towels (cheap ones from walmart) to buffer the sub to the floor so that the neighbours don't fuss about it (townhouse end unit of 6) because the bass travels e a s y.

My speakers are mounted mostly perfect for 5.1 ish, and are nice around the room for movies, music, and somewhat for gaming.

I'm getting a proper apartment for myself in august/september and hope to have a "real" setup done, something to enjoy and appreciate it more.







(especially with an i7 build soon enough!)

P.S. Firehazzard, yes, but... I've had to adapt to my environment, and don't have much options for cable management as i've got nothing I can do about it until I move out to my new place.

Though Working for shaw = benefit's of having the "odd" service call to pickup good splitters, free rj6 coax, and amp's as needed so I can setup a multi tv setup if I ever wanted to,









- Le_Loup


----------



## alexyov

i just wanted to share the corner of my house that i love the most...


----------



## FadeToBright




----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FadeToBright* 










very nice monitor stands, and setup.


----------



## bryce

Sorry for lack of space in my room. Here's my setup.

The pics are WAY to big to just post here so here are the links to em. These are hosted on my personal server for now =).

http://photos.bryceeason.net/ws1.jpg
http://photos.bryceeason.net/ws2.jpg
http://photos.bryceeason.net/ws3.jpg
http://photos.bryceeason.net/ws4.jpg
http://photos.bryceeason.net/300rig.JPG


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Sorry for lack of space in my room. Here's my setup.

The pics are WAY to big to just post here so here are the links to em. These are hosted on my personal server for now =).

blah blah blah


Is it cool if I LOL at the iMac?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaclipse*


Here's my setup. Would it be better to put the sub on the carpet or would it not make much of a difference?










The sub should be in the opposite corner of the room for the most powerful bass, but any corner will do.


----------



## Stalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaclipse*


Here's my setup. Would it be better to put the sub on the carpet or would it not make much of a difference?










Put the sub on the carpet, in a corner if you can, the bass will be insane lol. Seriously I've got old creatives and they're in the corner of the room, on a tile floor, and the neighbours complain!


----------



## dan0964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Lol, you shop at Poundland. Also, that desk is









When on Earth did fuax leather bcome fashionable









Not sure what poundland is?

But as to the faux leather... Its all I could find at the time (it was only cheep) when I come across the perfect desk ill grab it









also, completely off topic.. I see you have snakes in your gallery, what have you got?

Cheers


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Is it cool if I LOL at the iMac?

I got the iMac for free for work. I admit it's a POS and slow, but hey, why argue with free computers? The eMac and server rack and the audio/video equipment were also free XD.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Sorry for lack of space in my room. Here's my setup.

The pics are WAY to big to just post here so here are the links to em. These are hosted on my personal server for now =).

http://photos.bryceeason.net/300rig.JPG

Damn your cable management looks better then mine







on your antec 300


----------



## bryce

What cable management? I've got none









Well, I couldn't stand using my crap laptop, so I'm now running caseless and I pulled the power button out of my case to use as the power button LOL


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
What cable management? I've got none









Well, I couldn't stand using my crap laptop, so I'm now running caseless and I pulled the power button out of my case to use as the power button LOL

I went ghetto when i was caseless. Jused used a screwdriver to connect the 2 "PWR" terminals on my motherboard. Made me jump every time when i touched them and the fans jumped to life, lol.


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
The sub should be in the opposite corner of the room for the most powerful bass, but any corner will do.

Rep for the help


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I went ghetto when i was caseless. Jused used a screwdriver to connect the 2 "PWR" terminals on my motherboard. Made me jump every time when i touched them and the fans jumped to life, lol.

i just plugged up the power button from the case to it, now could I remove that plug since it's already on or what? I haven't removed the button from the case yet LOL.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
i just wanted to share the corner of my house that i love the most...





I can see why you love it so much







Great setup!


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexyov* 
i just wanted to share the corner of my house that i love the most...









You are so super strong







.


----------



## stn0092




----------



## cd_rom

stn0092,

I love your room lighting, posters and set up, everything looks just right.


----------



## bryce

stn0092, what keyboard and mouse is that?


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

so i just "flew the coupe" im renting a room in town working part time and taking college classes part time. this is my first setup out of my parents house and on my own


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
stn0092, what keyboard and mouse is that?

Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20illuminated

Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=logitech%20g9


----------



## bryce

Thanks stn0092.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20illuminated

Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=logitech%20g9

Slick keyboard... I was eyeing that myself last week. How do you like it? Are the keys responsive? Clean setup btw.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 











Are your lights on that logitech illumnated keyboard blue or white? I have the exact same keyboard and white is start to hurt my eyes. Did you switch them out or is the camera picking up the color as blue?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 









I really like that keyboard, so sleek









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 









Rubik's Cubes FTW!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 









I'm also diggin' that Assassin's Creed poster, very nicely done. When the second comes out you should put it up as well,







.

Overall, very nice setup. But what's up with all them scratches and marks on your desk? haha.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Slick keyboard... I was eyeing that myself last week. How do you like it? Are the keys responsive? Clean setup btw.

They keys are great as far as responsiveness goes. It took me about a week to get used to this keyboard though. It feels like I'm typing on a laptop so I didn't get that usual "click" feedback from a normal keyboard. I love it now that I'm used to the feel of it though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Are your lights on that logitech illumnated keyboard blue or white? I have the exact same keyboard and white is start to hurt my eyes. Did you switch them out or is the camera picking up the color as blue?

They're white. The lighting hasn't really bothered me since I usually type with most of the keyboard tray still under the desk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
Overall, very nice setup. But what's up with all them scratches and marks on your desk? haha.

Sccrfreak342

It's an old desk that my parents used since I was a kid. I've messed up the surface pretty good. You can't see it, but there's a tracing of my hand scratched onto it; I don't know how old I was when I scratched it on but the outline is puny. You can kinda see a circle on there as well. I tried to draw the unit circle onto it back when I was in pre-calc, but scratching that onto the desk was harder than I thought so now there's just a random circle there.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Here is my growing setup just got the X-540s they are amazing!


----------



## ALIGN




----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 










































































Wow nice setup, love the stands you got for your rear z5500 speakers.

And i like your posters.. especially one in particular


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*






DUDE. BAWLS FTW!
















Sccrfreak342


----------



## GoOffroad

Sorting!









Better. Waiting for parts to rebuild my watercooling setup.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


DUDE. BAWLS FTW!
















Sccrfreak342


Those were the first and only Bawls I have ever had. I love it!! Just it's hard to find around here. Only place that has it around me is a Target that is a 30minute drive from me and they only have 4 pack.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


Those were the first and only Bawls I have ever had. I love it!! Just it's hard to find around here. Only place that has it around me is a Target that is a 30minute drive from me and they only have 4 pack.


Do you have a Speedway? They have it.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*











































































Damn...nice setup. Very clean and organized. I also like that you positioned your speakers around your room to give yourself the surround sound effect, unlike some people who just pile it in front of their face, defeating the whole point of 5.1 surround sound. Also, what is that Logitech keyboard? I've never seen it before...it looks incredibly sleek.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


Here is my growing setup just got the X-540s they are amazing!




















lot'a love for X-540's man, i love my own


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz* 
Damn...nice setup. Very clean and organized. I also like that you positioned your speakers around your room to give yourself the surround sound effect, unlike some people who just pile it in front of their face, defeating the whole point of 5.1 surround sound. Also, what is that Logitech keyboard? I've never seen it before...it looks incredibly sleek.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20illuminated


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Do you have a Speedway? They have it.


Nope don't have any of those nearby.


----------



## erebus14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 











Wait, how come your Samsung 2493HM has a silver base and not a black one? Did you paint it over?


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## erebus14

Under your bunk bed?







Love the rear speakers.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
Those were the first and only Bawls I have ever had. I love it!! Just it's hard to find around here. Only place that has it around me is a Target that is a 30minute drive from me and they only have 4 pack.

I ordered a 24 case from Amazon when it was on sale for $30 with free shipping,







. That's about the only way I could get it, besides spending like 2 bucks for a 10oz bottle at 7 Eleven.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erebus14* 
Wait, how come your Samsung 2493HM has a silver base and not a black one? Did you paint it over?

I replaced it completely with a new mount.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20illuminated

You should just keep that link in your sig so you don't have to repost it haha.


----------



## erebus14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
You should just keep that link in your sig so you don't have to repost it haha.









Hah, my preference is actually completely opposite of that keyboard. I prefer a thick, tactile keyboard. Das ftw


----------



## tr8rjohnk

@Shane1244, the bunk-bed setup rocks the house.







Its like a little "cave" - I bet, those z5300's are awesome in that confined space.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

*WARNING PHONE CAMERA AHEAD*


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
@Shane1244, the bunk-bed setup rocks the house.







Its like a little "cave" - I bet, those z5300's are awesome in that confined space.

Oh yeah, the bass really stays under the bed so it shakes everything on my desk. Sometimes things like to fall off.


----------



## Stormhammer

Sorry about the quality ( cell phone picture ) as I have no clue where my digital camera disappeared to...










Yeah, I need to find the bottom portion of the picture on teh wall that has the photo falling out. Yes, the two black monoliths are speakers







Little white speakers and box in the corner is my old Altec Lansing system, which is now plugged into the subwoofer output on the reciever.


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaji* 









Mine









ha!


----------



## Gunfire

I think I fail to see what is so funny.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Same. I will finally take pics this Tuesday when my mom returns with the digital camera. Also my new monitor arrives that day and I should have my UV lights put in my case by then.


----------



## BLKKROW

My New 23" Acer Set up


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I think I fail to see what is so funny.

same desk


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











Awesome setup! looks cozy


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
Awesome setup! looks cozy









Thanks









It';s very cozy.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Thanks









It';s very cozy.


Oh I bet...wish I had a setup similar to that. Or a corner desk. Either would be better than my current setup haha.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## erebus14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*











My New 23" Acer Set up


Is that the QcK+ or Heavy?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Enter teh secks!









Here's the set: Workstation Ides of May 2009 - a set on Flickr


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


Is that the QcK+ or Heavy?


I think your talking about my mouse pad.

And that is the QcK, i got it on clearance for 3 bucks.


----------



## Kissparo

Pics of my work/play place .. heavy into vinyl to digital conversion and we will give the "better half" some recognition also


----------



## serialtoon

What are you guys doing to combat dust? Im so sick of cleaning my components and my desk all the damn time. Air purifying machines? LOTS of dusting? What? Sick setups btw.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serialtoon*


What are you guys doing to combat dust? Im so sick of cleaning my components and my desk all the damn time. Air purifying machines? LOTS of dusting? What? Sick setups btw.


Dust filters my friend.

Living in my basement seems to help too.

Not much of anything down here.

I vacuum once a week.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

My Home office Area,,, I,m in one corner and the Wife's Desk in the Right corner from mine,

Jolly's









Wife's


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kissparo* 
Pics of my work/play place .. heavy into vinyl to digital conversion and we will give the "better half" some recognition also

y do you do all this with vinyl and not have good speakers and good headphones (judging from the pics you gave).
i am an audiophile and rip all my cds in flac but i would have no use if i had the sorry but crummy speakers and headphones i see there.

I too have G51's BTW i listen to music with headphones, but not speakers.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


My Home office Area,,, I,m in one corner and the Wife's Desk in the Right corner from mine,

Jolly's
snip


Your office is blurry, btw.


----------



## TheScOuT

Here is my setup...It's simple and works well. My wife actually bought me the desk and assembled it while I was in Afghanistan!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Nice setup scout, I like the black/green CM690









Here's mine...


----------



## Wakwak455

Here's mine


----------



## bryce

Here's my new setup. Tell me what I could add to it now


----------



## wannabe_OC

@ Bryce...Resize.....That's what you could do...lol


----------



## bryce

I tried posting links to them on another thread and everyone was like we're to lazy to click em. So, I'm to lazy to resize them lol.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormhammer* 
same desk

oic...
bryce, cleaning up the wires around the back of the desk will make it look much better







. If they'll all reach, have them go straight down, then just have them all go along the floor to wherever they're going, then straight up to plug in.
And lots of velcro wire ties







.


----------



## bryce

I will be bundling the wires up soon. I don't know if I'll be moving this around yet though. I really am trying to make it feel more like a command center type thing lols.


----------



## Kissparo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
y do you do all this with vinyl and not have good speakers and good headphones (judging from the pics you gave).
i am an audiophile and rip all my cds in flac but i would have no use if i had the sorry but crummy speakers and headphones i see there.

I too have G51's BTW i listen to music with headphones, but not speakers.


G51's are strickly for gaming as they are crappy speakers for music . what the pic doesn't show is my Paradigm monitors on ceiling brackets which are hooked up to amp ..
As for the headphones , use only for late night gaming so we don't wake the "better half " . Don't do this often , so wasn't going to spend a small fortune on them


----------



## erebus14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
Here is my setup...It's simple and works well. My wife actually bought me the desk and assembled it while I was in Afghanistan!










Clean and simple. I like.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
Here is my setup...It's simple and works well. My wife actually bought me the desk and assembled it while I was in Afghanistan!










Looks like it'd be frustrating to cram your legs underneath that printer all the time. Nice cat though (definitely sturdy).


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I feel like mine is messier than most peoples, oh well i got lots of stuff.


----------



## VCheeZ

The new location of my desk since marriage: Our living room.


----------



## Tator Tot

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0001.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0002.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0003.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0004.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0005.jpg


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0001.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0002.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0003.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0004.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0005.jpg

Uh... cellphone?


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0001.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0002.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0003.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0004.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1...2/102_0005.jpg

gross lol clean that up!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Uh... cellphone?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 
gross lol clean that up!!

Yeah, mobile upload/post

So phone camera.

I just did it quickly. Show off my new arrangement.

Once I have a chance, I'll take nicer pics with my 10.1mp Digital.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Uh... cellphone?

It looks like 'through the eyes of Tator Tot, the Heroin addict.'


----------



## Tator Tot

Some quick pics.

Should worked with the flash and all, but they don't look as bad


----------



## Nightz2k

All setup in the new Apt. My desk is old, so ignore the wear and tear. lol

Wife's puter on the left, mine on the right. My plan is to get new desks sometime, probably the glass types, but they don't run cheap.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Some quick pics.

Should worked with the flash and all, but they don't look as bad


'Life in the eyes of Totor Tot, the man who just opened the curtains for the first time in 6 months'


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


'Life in the eyes of Totor Tot, the man who just opened the curtains for the first time in 6 months'


Ha.

No, depending on the camera I need to mess with the Settings to get "true to life" pictures. Unless the room has lots of natural light.

But its in my basement, so that's a no go.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


The new location of my desk since marriage: Our living room.










Awesome mouse (Sidewinder ftw) and HOLY MOZART. I love that thing. It's like a fridge.


----------



## odinmm

Here is my set up ATM. Nothing spacial.


----------



## lenzo

I'm viewer 844,817. Almost 1 million, quite the thread.


----------



## noahmateen1234

I will take pics of my setup tomorrow. My new monitor arrives, and my mom gets home with the camera. Just gotta set up my rig, because I got a new mobo tonight.


----------



## olli3

Tidied my room yesterday and had a bit of a swap about with furnature, heres the new setup:


----------



## Tandyman100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dskina*


It means that it's cute:











 lawl, yeah. Cute cat!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Tidied my room yesterday and had a bit of a swap about with furnature, heres the new setup:










Nice clean setup! I like it. Z-4's rule.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Tidied my room yesterday and had a bit of a swap about with furnature, heres the new setup:









linky for the desk?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Ha.

No, depending on the camera I need to mess with the Settings to get "true to life" pictures. Unless the room has lots of natural light.

But its in my basement, so that's a no go.


Lol, get a sense of humour man


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Lol, get a sense of humour man










Once I get my camera working to the way I want it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Once I get my camera working to the way I want it.


Yes. Sometimes my food-brother takes things so cereal.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Yes. Sometimes my food-brother takes things so cereal.

Who has more flames here Mr. Old Fogey?


----------



## Boyboyd

woah, you two have EXTREMELY simalar avatars. Confused me there :s lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
woah, you two have EXTREMELY simalar avatars. Confused me there :s lol

I sort of, might have, just a little bit, ripped off Hometoast.

But I have had 1 Tot as my icon for awhile. I just added in the OCN flame to look cool.

Hometoast makes me jealous with his epicness.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odinmm* 
Here is my set up ATM. Nothing spacial.










I like the setup a lot. Also, are you in MPLS or a suburb? I grew up in MN, moved to CA about 8 months ago, but I am moving back. My family and I don't like it here, just moved for dad's job. We bought a house in Eden Prarie (guessing you know where that is, west of MPLS)

+rep for you being a MN guy.


----------



## odinmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
I like the setup a lot. Also, are you in MPLS or a suburb? I grew up in MN, moved to CA about 8 months ago, but I am moving back. My family and I don't like it here, just moved for dad's job. We bought a house in Eden Prarie (guessing you know where that is, west of MPLS)

+rep for you being a MN guy.

I live downtown MPLS, mainly because it's so close to my school and I love the skyways.

To be honest, I'm from WI, though I do love this city (except for the transit system). This fall will be 2 years here. I normally don't go to the suburbs, but I do know where Eden Prarie is. Normally I just stay in Mpls and will occasionally wonder out to Rosevill, Chanhassen, and to MOA.


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odinmm*


I live downtown MPLS, mainly because it's so close to my school and I love the skyways.

To be honest, I'm from WI, though I do love this city (except for the transit system). This fall will be 2 years here. I normally don't go to the suburbs, but I do know where Eden Prarie is. Normally I just stay in Mpls and will occasionally wonder out to Rosevill, Chanhassen, and to MOA.


What school you go to? U of M? I am gonna apply to U of M, Madison, UMD and Iowa and see where I get in. Otherwise I may do military service.
Also, I should retract that +rep cuz your a cheeshead







. You better like the Vikes! We may be getting Favre too


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


What school you go to? U of M? I am gonna apply to U of M, Madison, UMD and Iowa and see where I get in. Otherwise I may do military service.
Also, I should retract that +rep cuz your a cheeshead







. You better like the Vikes! We may be getting Favre too










Hey now, us cheeseheads are very proud of the Dairy State!







God I hope Favre isn't getting that desperate! I've heard those rumors too, ugh!









I'm originally from WI _(born and raised in Milwaukee)_ and I miss it quite a bit. But that weather wasn't too fun, I'll stick to Vegas.


----------



## B-roca

lol heres mine excuse the picture quality and the crapy photography skills oh and the mess lol


----------



## RoboHobo

Though I don't have one particular computer room, this is a basic rendition of what they all look like.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoboHobo*


Though I don't have one particular computer room, this is a basic rendition of what they all look like.




w t f?


----------



## odinmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


What school you go to? U of M? I am gonna apply to U of M, Madison, UMD and Iowa and see where I get in. Otherwise I may do military service.
Also, I should retract that +rep cuz your a cheeshead







. You better like the Vikes! We may be getting Favre too










I go to The Art Institute International Minnesota. It's an ok college, the pluses do out weigh the minuses. 
Sorry, I am not for the Vikes... Then again, I don't really care one way or another about football.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Hey now, us cheeseheads are very proud of the Dairy State!







God I hope Favre isn't getting that desperate! I've heard those rumors too, ugh!









I'm originally from WI _(born and raised in Milwaukee)_ and I miss it quite a bit. But that weather wasn't too fun, I'll stick to Vegas.










The only good cheese is Wisconsin cheese.








I was raised in Eau Claire, kind of miss from time to time.

Here is a better view of the computer I use the most. I always finding my self cleaning around it.


----------



## texaspaid

Just got my Lycosa. I love it so far. The blue LED's match the case lights and the glossy finish around the keys match that of the monitor.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here be my setup:


----------



## Wakwak455

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Here be my setup:




















Are you some sort of a NINJA or something?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 
Just got my Lycosa. I love it so far. The blue LED's match the case lights and the glossy finish around the keys match that of the monitor.



























Nice setup, but really, what's with the $5 Logitech mouse. That mouse is seriously







. My mom says it's so bouncy she can't even Photoshop right. And she's used to micro-mice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Here be my setup:




















WOW! Gundam Wing Zero Custom! Nice!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakwak455*


Are you some sort of a NINJA or something?










If he was a ninja, you'd already be dead.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


Just got my Lycosa. I love it so far. The blue LED's match the case lights and the glossy finish around the keys match that of the monitor.




























Is that the razer arctosa (correct if wrong) or lycosa?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Who has more flames here Mr. Old Fogey?










Yeah and mentioning that reduces you to nothing. Not literally, but bringing it up like that just makes you look foolish and immature as hell no matter the circumstances leading up to it. Good game.


----------



## Dominazn

Not much to brag about.....but its working for me.


----------



## BLinux

not very good pictures, but my rack:


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice rack!

Just got my 30" and installed my X48 and DDR3


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Moots, that 30" is making me salivate. Have you put the 4870x2 to the test at max resolution yet?

EDIT: I just got that best of 2600; pretty cool to read about how things were back in the 80's.


----------



## metallicamaster3

@BLinux: Dude, I just creamed my pants. You must be made of money. I demand full specs of everything in those pictures.


----------



## metallicamaster3

It sucks being a full time student and a geek. http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/...311279/detail/


----------



## BLinux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


@BLinux: Dude, I just creamed my pants. You must be made of money. I demand full specs of everything in those pictures.


LOL oh man, just don't expect me to do your laundry...

As you requested, from bottom to top:

1. two APC rackmount UPS units that do 1500VA each. Everything in the rack should be able to run for at least 30 min without street power, but probably closer to 1 hour as long as i don't have everything turned on.

2. the beige box sitting on a shelf above the UPSes is a DEC Alpha Personal Workstation 500a, 512MB, and dual 10K RPM SCSI cheetah drives. it was my first 64bit machine from way back in 1998 with a 21164 500Mhz Alpha 64 bit processor. somewhat of an exotic machine that I've kept around; Linux runs well on it, though I do have a copy of Digital Unix (aka Tru64 Unix) I've been thinking about trying some day.

3. Dell PowerEdge 2900-III. Dual Quad-Core E5420 2.5Ghz w/12mb cache and 48GB RAM. There are 8 hotplug hard drives (Western Digital RE3 500GB) configured in RAID5 with a PERC 6/I card giving me about 3.5TB disk space. You can't see it from the front, but the server actually runs off a pair of 4GB 300x dual SLC compact flash cards via CF2SATA adapters. The pair is mirrored for redundancy, and the cards are hotplug so if one fails, I can just replace it and re-mirror without shutting down. The 3.5TB RAID5 is purely just for data and storing virtual machines. I haven't finished tuning the RAID5 yet, but preliminary results show I might be able to get 700MB/sec reads and about 400MB/sec write speeds in sequential I/O. It needs more tuning...

4. Above the 2900-III is my older PowerEdge 1800. It's a dual Xeon 3.8Ghz 2mb cache with hyperthreading (shows up as 4 processors, but really 2). It has 16GB RAM and 8 hard drives in a RAID5 with PERC 5/I+512MB cache giving me another 3.5TB disk space. This server is also running off a pair of compact flash like the other one. (I like keeping my Operating system separated from the data) This machine serves several purposes: file server, network install server, and VMware server. On the file server I have several ISOs of several different Linux distributions of various versions/releases. When you access certain directories via HTTP, it automatically mounts those ISOs to make them available. I use this and a PXE server to automatically build Linux servers in virtual machines. I can probably build about 3-4 Linux servers in VMs in under 4 minutes.

5. Above the 1800 is a KMM (keyboard + monitor + mouse) that pulls out and folds open to give me a 15" LCD with keyboard+touchpad mouse. It's hooked up to an 8port KVM so I can control up to 8 different machines from there. But the two Dell servers both have remote access cards (DRAC) so I don't usually have to walk down to the rack unless the switch in the rack dies.

6. towards the top of the rack is a shelf with a Sun Microsystems Ultra 2/300, which has dual 300Mhz UltraSPARC-II 64bit processors running Solaris 8. On top of the Ultra 2 is an Ultra 5 with a 333Mhz UltraSPARC-IIi, but i can't remember what's running in it anymore. i do a lot of work with Unix/Linux/Solaris stuff but I haven't powered that machine on in a while.

7. on the back side of that top shelf is the main switch for the rack. underneath it is a set of 3 Cisco 2500 series routers and a catalyst switch under those. (basically a simple cisco routing lab)

well, i think that's about it. i'm hoping to find a remote power strip that I can use to power on/off a bunch of external HDD that I'll use as virtual tapes with amanda in order to do backups of my close to 7TB of storage. other than that, i also have an Silicon Graphics machine that I'd eventually like to put in the rack; probably with an extra shelf.


----------



## bryce

@metallicamaster3: You never gave credit for that idea to me LOL.

My setup in my new room


----------



## gorb

i really like a lot of the setups some of yall have

anyway, my computer room is my bedroom, so here it is

desk








back of the desk, and my bathroom door
















my tv and mess...i bought a ups on sunday for my tv and consoles and haven't cleaned up what i moved yet >_>








some clothes (mostly undies)


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
@metallicamaster3: You never gave credit for that idea to me LOL.

My setup in my new room


please resize these photos there too big.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wakwak455* 
Are you some sort of a NINJA or something?









Haha. Maybe.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
WOW! Gundam Wing Zero Custom! Nice!









Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
If he was a ninja, you'd already be dead.

Haha, maybe, that's what I want him to think.









Lmao @ gorbs room. Dude has underwear all over the place. Hahaha


----------



## .Style

Here is my room,

but first, some pics of my rides



































Slightly dusty but i cba cleaning them









And my actual room:

























Lol you would think I would know something about computers about now eh? hehe


----------



## KitRae

Here is my Business Desk/Gaming Desk. Notice my Daughters are on the wall above my workstation. Pretty pathetic desk eh? LOL

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=7450


----------



## UkuleleGod

Its not that bad. Its just a little cluttered for my tastes. As long as it works for you


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLinux* 
not very good pictures, but my rack:










Where did you get the rack from?
I'd like one of those to hold all my computers, routers, etc.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


@metallicamaster3: You never gave credit for that idea to me LOL.

My setup in my new room


how about you resize you pictures. i know you're not using a 30" monitor.


----------



## xdcx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon*


Where did you get the rack from?
I'd like one of those to hold all my computers, routers, etc.


Looks like something straight from my work, Poweredge's, APC's in a lovely Dell rack by the looks of it?


----------



## BLinux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon*


Where did you get the rack from?
I'd like one of those to hold all my computers, routers, etc.


I got the rack from a neighbor of mine. It is a Dell rack. If you don't have a lot of equipment, look into the 24U rack. Shipping is what kills on getting a server rack/cabinet like this... it has to be crated, and the delivery company will charge you extra if you don't have a lift gate. I got lucky since my neighbor had it and I just asked a friend to help me move it.

nowadays, i think they should make a computer room with a standard 42U rack and cat6 cable throughout the house standard in all new homes...


----------



## Mootsfox

Gov't auctions and liquidations are great places to get racks. And from people you know









I got 10 Poweredge 2650 2U servers from a liquidation for an unmentionable price but very cheap. Local and had to use my truck but otherwise a great deal. Same goes for racks. Most places toss them or _try_ to sell them at auction if they are getting rid of them.


----------



## aaronmonto

Here's where I thrash the noobs to a bloody pulp... oh, and there's a computer there too







.

















The keyboard's lights are way down.
More better pics to come.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Here's where I thrash the noobs to a bloody pulp... oh, and there's a computer there too







.

















The keyboard's lights are way down.
More better pics to come.

How does that Z-2300 sub sound pointed at the wall like that?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_jones* 
How does that Z-2300 sub sound pointed at the wall like that?

Better. It really helps spread the sound around the room. It's not really facing the wall; just across it. When it faced out at my left, it sounded too loud in one of my ears. IMO, as is or between the feet is the best under-the-desk config.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Better. It really helps spread the sound around the room. It's not really facing the wall; just across it. When it faced out at my left, it sounded too loud in one of my ears. IMO, as is or between the feet is the best under-the-desk config.

What I meant when I said facing the wall, is the port. Not the sub itself. I have been playing around with mine a little bit, and cant seem to get it to sound right.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_jones* 
What I meant when I said facing the wall, is the port. Not the sub itself. I have been playing around with mine a little bit, and cant seem to get it to sound right.

Yeah, the wall-ported definitely sounds better for the same reasons I mentioned before. Same with the sub facing sideways; I think it's a combination of the two. The Z-2300's aren't exactly the best speakers I've ever tried though, so don't expect any miracles. All you're going to get is crisp sound with lots of bass and VOLUME!!!! People here on OCN don't know what they're talking about with 20 in a row recommend the Z-2300's; check out any of the "Which 2.1 system?" threads (lol).


----------



## ljason8eg

The best spot for a ported sub, in my room at least, is in a corner. Here's the best pic I have on how to set it up, if possible. Note the port fires into the wall, very close to the corner. It makes the bass sound much better.


----------



## Mootsfox

Logitech has been all about volume and less about quality in the last decade or so. My X-240 system tied to my folding rig has almost as much "kick" as my 10" long throw with my receiver setup, but it sounds no where near as nice as it.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Logitech has been all about volume and less about quality in the last decade or so. My X-240 system tied to my folding rig has almost as much "kick" as my 10" long throw with my receiver setup, but it sounds no where near as nice as it.

The Z-5500's sound pretty decent as far as PC speakers, but yeah, they get loud enough to hurt my ears. All that volume is really not needed.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Logitech has been all about volume and less about quality in the last decade or so. My X-240 system tied to my folding rig has almost as much "kick" as my 10" long throw with my receiver setup, but it sounds no where near as nice as it.

The X-240's are terrible speakers (no offense), and a great example of Logitech's declining budget speaker quality. I think that the X-540's are actually way way way significantly better than those and slightly better for the Z-2300's (when set up right), especially in value.


----------



## hitman1985

Currently looks like a weedeater went thru it, but when im done with the main tower ill take a clean shot


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
The X-240's are terrible speakers (no offense), and a great example of Logitech's declining budget speaker quality. I think that the X-540's are actually way way way significantly better than those and slightly better for the Z-2300's (when set up right), especially in value.

I only bought them for the AUX in and because they were $15 on sale.

But don't the X-540's share the same speakers, just 8 more drivers?

One driver trying to do highs, mids and lows never works... if you think it does, Bose would like to have a chat with you


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

A trip down memory lane;


----------



## Lyric

new and improved computer room, compared to it being in my bedroom and making it like a sona in there. we keep our a/c around 74*F, but it still felt really hot in there with the PC on / folding.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Nice setup, but really, what's with the $5 Logitech mouse. That mouse is seriously







. My mom says it's so bouncy she can't even Photoshop right. And she's used to micro-mice.


Lol. I had the MX Revolution but I recently got rid of it, lookin' to get a G5 but I just had to shell out $130 for a new power supply. Constant work in progress.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JordanWillis*


Is that the razer arctosa (correct if wrong) or lycosa?


It's the Lycosa. At first I thought I'd hate it because the keys had a low action style like a laptop, but I love it.


----------



## Kreative1

light









Dark


----------



## Gunfire

is that one of those touch of red tv/monitors?


----------



## Kreative1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


is that one of those touch of red tv/monitors?


Yes, I love it the picture quality is the best. Should have saved for the 26" one tho.. lol


----------



## baird gow

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *RyanS*   Posted this on BroadBand Reports a while back.









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06

I've since replaced my monitors with 24" Acer's (model X243w)









By stroup85, shot with Canon PowerShot S3 IS at 2009-02-06  
I cant help but wonder if this is you even thought you dont have the same stuff on the desk.
  
 



  



 
 Also please tell me where you bought it.


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


I cant help but wonder if this is you even thought you dont have the same stuff on the desk.





Also please tell me where you bought it.


Whatever happen to him?


----------



## drew630

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kreative1* 
*snip*

What mouse pad is that?


----------



## Kreative1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drew630* 
What mouse pad is that?









http://www.cybersnipa.com/us/product...se-pad-mat.php


----------



## Projectil3

You people have some amazing computer areas


----------



## aaronmonto

Project, I like everything about your setup except for the phone. Toss the thing and stick an iPod there, and you're good to go







.


----------



## gorb

lol why do you have your rear speakers mounted up front? :O


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
You people have some amazing computer areas

















You should really have that sub on the ground, it'll sound alot better along with the rear speakers you should at least put them to the side of you would make a world of a difference.


----------



## killin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
You should really have that sub on the ground, it'll sound alot better along with the rear speakers you should at least put them to the side of you would make a world of a difference.

x2


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Here be my setup:



















you just got a rep for your BMW taste


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
You people have some amazing computer areas

















same case and sound system, but at least i have my X-540's rears behind me, gonna hang em on the low dropping ceiling soon


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## Unknownm

Your going to asking me WHY UNKNOWNM. Why do you have Warm beer in your room..

My answer: My fridge is filled with Hard liquor


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

Your going to asking me WHY UNKNOWNM. Why do you have Warm beer in your room..

My answer: My fridge is filled with Hard liquor









Now that's fully crazy. Do you actually drink warm Budweiser, or did I just fall for the joke?


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

Your going to asking me WHY UNKNOWNM. Why do you have Warm beer isn't there beautiful women in your room..


----------



## ryanggfx

Mini-fridge is a must!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Now that's fully crazy. Do you actually drink warm Budweiser, or did I just fall for the joke?

Warm isn't bad but Cold helps for sure.. Like again my Fridge is full of Hard Liquor and food. Beer goes last

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 









LOL i wish!


----------



## Xandax

...


----------



## doat

badass looks like you got the replica of the sword in the movie Blade, that is a badass sword how sharp are those? I want a real samurai sword those can slice through metals like butter.

I can't imagine what would happen if you stuck the first knife in someone then pulled it out, probably pull out their intestines.


----------



## Xandax

...


----------



## Vespa125125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xandax* 
Mini tour of my room, there will be multiples of the same wall with a different lens.


























































My sword collection:
















My favorite knives:









Your into some good stuff there, especially the offspring and nofx.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Your room looks like its Christmas Time in Dun Morogh LOL


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xandax* 
Mini tour of my room, there will be multiples of the same wall with a different lens.

[snip]

See how that works guys? Quit quoting photos!

Sorry Xandax, but I hate your room. Too much going on. What am I suppose to see in your photos?

Setting that aside, you clearly have a kickass camera. Now if only your bedroom didn't look like the bathroom at a no-cover strip club...


----------



## Xandax

I was going for the beyond cluttered look, if you don't see anything that's fine. It's chaotic and orderly at the same time; friends come over and they spend hours in my room without seeing everything. I think when I move out I'd decorate everything but one room normally and sparsely, but there's gotta be at least a single clutter zone for me to feel at home.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Just a simple setup in my room corner, and don't worry, The PS3 Breathes fine in there.


----------



## phantomgrave

Took a new pic since I got a new monitor. The sticker is still on the top right of the monitor because...I don't know.









(click to enlarge)


----------



## doat

i got the same mouse phantomgrave, it's badass i love being able to change the sensitivity on the fly, very helpful when you are playing games like Battlefield 2, make it more sensitive in jets and choppers and less when you are sniping.


----------



## Chandlermaki

I've only got my 640x480 camera right now...
I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Sorry Xandax, but I hate your room. Too much going on. What am I suppose to see in your photos?


I love his room. Finally a room full of posters with a nice rig in it that isn't anime all over the place.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

I like that previous set up with the swords, posters and nice computer desk. Someone wanna rate my little corner piece xD In it's 480 res glory?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*











My sword collection:










Blink on tour this summer!









Love the sword collection; reminds me how much I wanted to buy when I was in Spain last summer... haha. Had to settle for a single sword and two daggers, all made in Toledo. A good start, but your collection makes it seem like garbage lol. Very nice.









Sccrfreak342


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Blink on tour this summer!









Love the sword collection; reminds me how much I wanted to buy when I was in Spain last summer... haha. Had to settle for a single sword and two daggers, all made in Toledo. A good start, but your collection makes it seem like garbage lol. Very nice.









Sccrfreak342


I am going to see Blink, aug 18th at the Xcel Energy Center in MN!!! I cant wait.


----------



## 98uk

Messy ftw.


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice carling glass


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


I am going to see Blink, aug 18th at the Xcel Energy Center in MN!!! I cant wait.


August 28th for me at the Susquehanna Bank Center in Camden, NJ. Tickets go on sale this upcoming weekend!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Here's where I thrash the noobs to a bloody pulp... oh, and there's a computer there too







.










The keyboard's lights are way down.
More better pics to come.


Hmm very nice setup. I love your background where did you happen to find this att?


----------



## killabytes

Here is my desk around 2002:










Around 2006:










And today. Ignore the mess


















My servers that are out due to upgrades:










The Mrs. hates em being out


----------



## bob808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imnotzoso*


My basement, with 4 computers, the P180 on the TV is an HTPC.

One half










Other half










My desk










My brother's desk










My dad's desk










My other brother's comp (HTPC)











Heh- I blame 8-bit nintendo for getting me into all of this


----------



## equimen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xandax* 

My sword collection:
















[/IMG]

Are you like an undercover ninja that works for MS or something like that?









I'll post some pics of my room 2morrow


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
I am going to see Blink, aug 18th at the Xcel Energy Center in MN!!! I cant wait.

1 hour and 10 min from my house?


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
1 hour and 10 min from my house?










I am moving back to MN. I lived there all my life, over in Minnetonka. This time around we bought a house in Eden Prairie. I am so stoked to go see them.


----------



## Juggalo23451




----------



## Illusion Of Progress

My room has never been this messy.. been fiddling around with speakers, if you can tell.








Along with my little ghetto speaker stand on top of my desk... and my ghetto wiring job.. with my mismatched speakers on the bathroom shelf nailed into the corner of the room..


----------



## aaronmonto

Nice cat, Juggalo







.
You too, Illusion! The new avatar is refreshing to look at.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Illusion Of Progress*












Im scared for your Stereo Receiver, and your laptop. Dont turn them speakers on to high


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Nice cat, Juggalo







.
You too, Illusion! The new avatar is refreshing to look at.










Do you know what it is?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


Im scared for your Stereo Receiver, and your laptop. Dont turn them speakers on to high










It's actually pretty sturdy... it's sitting on the speakers with the weighted side down. I had to move the laptop over there as the cable wouldn't reach, so it's only temporary.. but yeah, I watch them when I'm


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Illusion Of Progress*









Do you know what it is?










Actually, no. The absence of Boxxy's face is all I can put my finger on







.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Actually, no. The absence of Boxxy's face is all I can put my finger on







.


Haha, well sometime she had to go..








It's actually an album art cover for a band that I'm thinking not too mabye people here listen to.








& I PS'd the background out of and added my "initials"








http://www.myspace.com/nevershoutnever


----------



## Mootsfox

Coming soon...


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keith27*


Here is my desk around 2002:










Around 2006:










And today. Ignore the mess


















My servers that are out due to upgrades:










The Mrs. hates em being out










I have that same Antec case that you have your servers are in, it used to house my server until I went minimal (I change my tastes frequently). What're the specs of the servers? The only difference between your Antecs and mine is that mine is some old faded grey/green color.


----------



## bob808

heres my setup in the living room


----------



## CJRhoades

Wow what a huge thread. I suppose I'll go ahead and post mine. Sorry about the super low quality pics from my phone. I need to get a digital camera.

The whole thing:









Samsung LCD TV I use as a computer monitor. I have PIP running in the lower right hand corner so I can watch TV while surfing OCN =)









My old PowerBook G4 with its smokin' fast 667MHz processor. It's sitting ontop a twin fan usb laptop cooler.









Left is my APC UPS. Right is my super tiny desktop (sig machine). Yea, thats a custom made fan mount on top. And yes, it's made of paper. But, it drops my graphics card temp a full 10C under load.









Super huge HP printer + netgear router and cable modem.









Ancient original XBOX and satellite receiver.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Coming soon...

Please tell me that's the start of a folding farm!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Please tell me that's the start of a folding farm!

No...from the looks of that rack...the start of the worlds largest porn database!









jk lol don't kill me or send me where staff sends bad people


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
jk lol don't kill me or send me where staff sends bad people









Lol, bpc.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xandax*


Mini tour of my room, there will be multiples of the same wall with a different lens.


























































My sword collection:
















My favorite knives:










join the ocn punks.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Roboto*


join the ocn punks.










You have.... so much..... stuff lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
No...from the looks of that rack...the start of the worlds largest porn database!









jk lol don't kill me or send me where staff sends bad people









A little from column A, a little from column B... Honestly I don't know what is going in there, but I'd like to build a custom router, stick my folding box(s) in it, throw my main rig in a 4U case and toss it on there, get more SCSI drives (like 30) and start databasing things. I dunno.


----------



## p0isonapple

Double Post. :\\


----------



## p0isonapple




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Roboto*


join the ocn punks.











I see nothing punk about that room...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*












No chair?!


----------



## kremtok

Very nice setup, p0isonapple. Your room is very clean and efficient. Lay that 360 down though - it will greatly improve your airflow and help to keep temperatures down.


----------



## gorb

man i'd love to have a room like that with a giant desk


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*












lol why do you have youre computer in the kitchen? and no cooker!!!


----------



## Hammerdin

edit: wow,i just realised how dusty my TV is!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

This is my setup:

Main area-









My build area-


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
No chair?!









Haha, I moved it for the shot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
lol why do you have youre computer in the kitchen? and no cooker!!!









So that I can be unique, and when someone asks where my PC I can say next to my oven..?


----------



## erebus14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo* 
This is my setup:

Main area-









What wallpaper is that? And what chair?

Nice setup btw.


----------



## Unstableiser

He doesn't have any wallpaper :/


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
man i'd love to have a room like that with a giant desk

Wow, gorb. You're everywhere I look.


----------



## mentholmoose

A couple bad pictures of my ridiculously disorganized room. It looks worse in person.


----------



## Unstableiser

I quite like it for some reason :|


----------



## spice003

its cause of the macbook pro


----------



## Unstableiser

Well, that, as well as the image in my head of him just lying down there on the floor close to all his gear/junk, as one with it <3


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Wow, gorb. You're everywhere I look.

stop stalking me then


----------



## erebus14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


He doesn't have any wallpaper :/


What do you mean he doesn't have any wallpaper?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


What do you mean he doesn't have any wallpaper?


It's just plastered wall painted green...


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
It's just plastered wall painted green...

Maybe he is referring to the desktop wallpaper.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erebus14* 
What do you mean he doesn't have any wallpaper?

If you are referring to my desktop then go here

http://www.noupe.com/wallpaper/40-cr...allpapers.html


----------



## Zamoldac

this is how my room used to look like


----------



## erebus14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
It's just plastered wall painted green...

Obviously I was talking about his desktop wallpaper.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo* 
If you are referring to my desktop then go here

http://www.noupe.com/wallpaper/40-cr...allpapers.html

Thanks - that is a stylish wallpaper.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keith27* 
The Mrs. hates em being out









Hell hath no fury like a woman with a cluttered room. I feel your pain, sir.

"You're painting the new one? WHY?!"


----------



## Deathbyalfonzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Coming soon...


You make me drool my friend


----------



## mfb412

hum guys, any idea on how to PERMANENTLY stick a poster to a wall? my Iron Maiden / AC DC posters keep falling off after a couple of hours with double sided tape 









i will not put anything that drills the wall, i just want something to permanently keep them there...


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hum guys, any idea on how to PERMANENTLY stick a poster to a wall? my Iron Maiden / AC DC posters keep falling off after a couple of hours with double sided tape








i will not put anything that drills the wall, i just want something to permanently keep them there...


Superglue!


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
hum guys, any idea on how to PERMANENTLY stick a poster to a wall? my Iron Maiden / AC DC posters keep falling off after a couple of hours with double sided tape








i will not put anything that drills the wall, i just want something to permanently keep them there...

Flour + water?

No idea!


----------



## Nlclock

Here is my setup







My main pc + laptop:


----------



## Le_Loup

Prop's for the cup holder


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *le_loup* 
prop's for the cup holder


----------



## erebus14

Everything looks so shiny and glossy lol


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Well, that, as well as the image in my head of him just lying down there on the floor close to all his gear/junk, as one with it <3


I've been spending most of my time cleaning it up, actually. That's a very... interesting... thought though.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hum guys, any idea on how to PERMANENTLY stick a poster to a wall? my Iron Maiden / AC DC posters keep falling off after a couple of hours with double sided tape








i will not put anything that drills the wall, i just want something to permanently keep them there...


Try some 3M double-sided tape. It's the "Tape of the Gods!" (according to Bill Owen,







)

Sccrfreak342


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
Try some 3M double-sided tape. It's the "Tape of the Gods!" (according to Bill Owen,







)

Sccrfreak342

I'm using that tape for my posters now. It's awesome!

And why do people turn their monitors vertical? Seems like more viewing space when it's horizontal. -confused-


----------



## erebus14

Is this the tape you guys are using? http://www.amazon.com/3M-Inch-Double...3553613&sr=8-1

And is that a good price?


----------



## bryce

I got mine at Lowes for like $5. It wasn't the 3M brand, but it's just as good I think. it's Scotch tape, just not 3M.


----------



## erebus14

I think this is it? http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...H#ReviewHeader

$20 is way more than I'm willing to spend for a roll of tape anyway. I'm also thinking of using this tape for keeping my speakers on the speaker stand.


----------



## Unstableiser

I use white sticky pads. They come in a big pad and you just tear them off in rectangles.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I'm using that tape for my posters now. It's awesome!

And why do people turn their monitors vertical? Seems like more viewing space when it's horizontal. -confused-

When I find a pair of 1600x1200 20" LCDs I'm going to run them in portrait next to my 30" to have 4960x1600









Some things are just better in portrait mode.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


When I find a pair of 1600x1200 20" LCDs I'm going to run them in portrait next to my 30" to have 4960x1600









Some things are just better in portrait mode.


This is what I want to do









Maybe though....maybe I'll go triple 30" xD Ah, dreams.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


Here is my setup







My main pc + laptop: images


Nice. I like your desk and stairs







What kind of desk is that?


----------



## Nlclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Nice. I like your desk and stairs







What kind of desk is that?


I dont know, some german brand







I like it


----------



## Angita

l3ebs love the view while using computer.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nlclock*


Here is my setup







My main pc + laptop:










Uh, I guess your forgot to rotate your image, there, huh? Vertical monitor with horizontal image. Lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


When I find a pair of 1600x1200 20" LCDs I'm going to run them in portrait next to my 30" to have 4960x1600









Some things are just better in portrait mode.


Man, I have been wanting to do that for so long. Argh.


----------



## bryce

Just finished re-arranging my room yet again to place my new compaq proliant 5500 server, yay!

4 processors at 550mhz each, 768mb RAM, 10x 18gb hdds, floppy/cd drive.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *erebus14*   I think this is it? http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...H#ReviewHeader

$20 is way more than I'm willing to spend for a roll of tape anyway. I'm also thinking of using this tape for keeping my speakers on the speaker stand.  
Here:









OT on
  
 



  



 
 OT off
is they are talking about is 3M Model 4010. better known as like stated before bill owen calls it: "the tape of the gods".


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


Here:









OT on




OT off
is they are talking about is 3M Model 4010. better known as like stated before bill owen calls it: "the tape of the gods".


You can buy it at their store for $6 :d
http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_...emod_gods.html


----------



## hitman1985

its cheaper over here:

Code:



Code:


http://www.thehardwarecity.com/getProductDetail.html?sku=6032064

considering i buy my hs tubing there, 5 bucks for 8 ft


----------



## Nlclock

Here is my desk with my new 32 inch screen


















Hope you guys like it


----------



## adadk

Bryce, please invest in some zipties.


----------



## bryce

I did a little better I think. I mounted a power strip to the side of the rack to keep cords off the floor. I'm still working with it so yea I may just strip it all down again and zip tie each device's cables together and then zip tie everything up.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 
Here is my desk with my new 32 inch screen









Hope you guys like it









g15/deathadder ftw


----------



## bryce

Updated pictures:


----------



## Deagle50ae

I built the desk out of scrap wood from work. Gets the job done until I have more space to work with.

and yes... I know I sit way off axis from my main speakers when sitting at my desk.
my computer's primary duty is movie watching, so they're set up for that, in which case, I sit about 6-feet away and only about 5 degrees off axis


----------



## bryce

Haven't seen a green wall yet. Nice setup!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Haven't seen a green wall yet. Nice setup!


lol.
it's the Dill-pickle room!
Lots of green. Here are some examples...


----------



## hurrp




----------



## SuP3RSiNGH




----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*











I built the desk out of scrap wood from work. Gets the job done until I have more space to work with.

and yes... I know I sit way off axis from my main speakers when sitting at my desk.
my computer's primary duty is movie watching, so they're set up for that, in which case, I sit about 6-feet away and only about 5 degrees off axis










I love that desk! Just so simple yet effective.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak* 
I love that desk! Just so simple yet effective.

Thanks!
I particularly like it because it's made with four 24x48" tops and one slightly modified 24x18" top (for the tray)

It weighs about 250-lbs... it's STURDY!

I love that my job allows me to take scraps parts when I need it! lol

Plus, the back part allows for me to use a wall-mount for my LCD. gives me more desk space to work with.

Best $4 desk I've ever owned! (the heavy duty rails for the tray cost me $4 from work... and they're SUPER nice!)


----------



## KShirza1

Here you go



















more pics of the rig...

http://www.overclock.net/editpost.ph...post&p=6141490


----------



## gorb

Those are some really nice setups you've got, KShirza and Deagle









Love the dill pickle room haha


----------



## tK FuRY

i like your closet full of boxes =D


----------



## Le_Loup

Here's my updated desk area, with detailed pic's of cabling from what i've been able to work with. (Please note I now have floor space in which to locate my feet, previously there was none).

For me to mount the power bars, I used a basic nail in / out to create initial hole, then screwed a simple screw in mostly so that I could free mount the power bar's. The middle one I had to measure equal in/out amounts, height width to physically match it up with both screws I had to use.

I have better room, better power management, The coax cables i've since tightened thoroughly, and i'm throwing a 3pad on my docsis cable line (see router/switch/modem pic) just to make the levels "in the sweet spot" of 44/0.0 approximately for best inet speeds overall.









10 pic's in total here, so enjoy.









Main Desk Top Half Shot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2617.jpg

Main Desk + Some Underneath Shot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2618.jpg

Primary shot underneath
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2619.jpg

Underneath - Right
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2620.jpg

Underneath Center
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2621.jpg

Underneath Left
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2622.jpg

Switch/Router/Modem
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2624.jpg

Angle shot of Desk
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2626.jpg

Harddrive/Phone/Z5500 Panel & 2x usb hubs
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2627.jpg

What's "behind" the laptop...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...p/DSCF2630.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## bryce

The first 3 pics are the same. I like your hard drives lols. Though I need more internals not externals. Also, we've got the same big ass bulky power strip (silver one) and the same usb hub XD.


----------



## Le_Loup

Fixed initial pic's.


----------



## Le_Loup

Pardon bump, but did anyone look @ the alternate device and recognize it within the harddrive's pic?


----------



## bryce

The heatsink up by the hard drives/usb hubs?


----------



## Le_Loup

Underneath it is a p1, if anyone wants it...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Underneath it is a p1, if anyone wants it...









If you're giving it away... TOTALLY!









Nice setup, btw.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

ill clean ma room and plug in fancy toys i have hidden away soon and repost.









Main Desk - Pretty damn clean considering what it normally looks like - sportn the old rabbit ear antenna - monitor is actually a hdtv.









super dirty antec along side neighbors POS im supposed to be installing win98 too 









shelf with the right side speakers









the two left speakers till i get shelf up in back of room for rear.









enclosed/hidden sub. poker chips rattle around when its up high


----------



## Le_Loup

Nice, not to shabby, I see you have good tastes in speakers, might I suggest a x-fi or prelude soundcard?


----------



## baird gow

Nice butterfly knife.
Know how to use it?


----------



## xHassassin

I see you have a great interest in dust. May I offer you mine?

You'll have to come and collect it though.


----------



## USFORCES

Opens windows


----------



## Manyak

Three 24" CRTs. Gotta love it!

I gotta get my ass in gear and calibrate the one on the left. It's colors are a bit...greenish.









The rest of the desk:


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Three 24" CRTs. Gotta love it!

I gotta get my ass in gear and calibrate the one on the left. It's colors are a bit...greenish.









The rest of the desk:









hah got the same little case as you. it gets a little hot though.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
hah got the same little case as you. it gets a little hot though.

lol that mini-itx one on the floor? Yeah it's PSU is a piece of junk. I've been wanting to replace it but it looks like that form factor is only used by _that_ case.


----------



## eureka

Your desk must be really well, those things weigh a ton.


----------



## xHassassin

Those are CRTs?
Why can't I see the back?
Hmm, maybe they're a step above these:


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
Your desk must be really well, those things weigh a ton.

Well I bought this desk _just for_ these monitors, lol. It was the biggest desk I could find - 71" x 46" - so I ordered it and just gambled on it being strong enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Those are CRTs?
Why can't I see the back?
Hmm, maybe they're a step above these:
http://www.computashack.com/catalog/images/crt-424.jpg

But they _are_ CRTs! Sony GDM-FW900










By the way, if anyone lives in the Milwaukee/Chicago area, there's a recycling center over there that's selling them at $85 a pop - they have pallets of these things that GM dumped on their hands. If you're interested just PM me and I'll give you their address.


----------



## xHassassin

Whoa...

Photo from front made them look like they were really thin.


----------



## Kamikaze127

That KB + Mouse and CRTs makes the picture look extremely old.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
That KB + Mouse and CRTs makes the picture look extremely old.

Yeah I only use that mouse for general stuff just because it's extremely comfortable. I've got an Ikari that I bust out for gaming. But those monitors...until something comes out that's _better_ than CRTs - because LCD's definitely aren't - I'll be sticking with them.


----------



## eureka

$85 for a monitor that can do 1920x1200 at something like 100hz is crazy value.

I want one but they're always too much on eBay.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Yeah I only use that mouse for general stuff just because it's extremely comfortable. I've got an Ikari that I bust out for gaming. But those monitors...until something comes out that's _better_ than CRTs - because LCD's definitely aren't - I'll be sticking with them.


I can't stand them. Burn my eyes out.


----------



## eureka

What did you used to use in the past then o-o


----------



## Robilar

My office (ok my office is at the office, this is one of my home's unused bedrooms).

I use the basement for building and testing for the most part since I finished it last year.

Only problem with the room is that my house is 3 stories and there are 2 bedrooms on the top floor (and 3 in the middle). This is the small bedroom, the much larger being the master my wife and I use.

As we know, heat rises and my central air is sometimes challenged to keep this room cool (which is why my other 5 pc's are in the basement).

The only other pc I use in here is my Dell laptop from work.


----------



## Unknownm

*here is my room, I moved it around. Bestbuy shirts to







*


































*Here is my POS system that I really hate. Never touching it*


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Opens windows


















now thats funny lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I can't stand them. Burn my eyes out.


Same here.


----------



## Dylan

After I got my new desk. ($60 on sale at Big Lots.)










Here is my work table. Not much going on with it atm. Been doing work on the table in my server room. I need to get that Dell inkjet fixed. Its taking up far too much room.


----------



## Gryph3n

Ha!!! I just finished the classes that used the Hardware and Operating systems books that you have Dylan. Author is Andrews, right...lol!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Those big lots desks are FTW. Nice and sturdy and get the job done nicely if you only have 1 monitor.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 









OH MY GOD! You have a f-ing blowfish too! I've had mine for nearly as long as I can remember, and I've never met someone who had one too!! Mine is currently living above my HTPC for the moment. Here's a pic I just snapped.

Anyways, all my pictures are going to be old soon. I just got myself a new place, and it's friggin decked out. Every room is going to be a computer room. Pictures to come after I move in this weekend!


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


*here is my room, I moved it around. Bestbuy shirts to







*











Is that a burmese kitty?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


Ha!!! I just finished the classes that used the Hardware and Operating systems books that you have Dylan. Author is Andrews, right...lol!


Yeah, I use them for computer electronics tech 3 and 4. I hate them though, nothing is ever in order lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Those big lots desks are FTW. Nice and sturdy and get the job done nicely if you only have 1 monitor.


I think once I get another monitor I will remove the little corner piece to make room. Im still unsure. Sturdy damn desk though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


OH MY GOD! You have a f-ing blowfish too! I've had mine for nearly as long as I can remember, and I've never met someone who had one too!! Mine is currently living above my HTPC for the moment. Here's a pic I just snapped.

Anyways, all my pictures are going to be old soon. I just got myself a new place, and it's friggin decked out. Every room is going to be a computer room. Pictures to come after I move in this weekend!


Awesome







I though I was the only one in the world with one lol. Mine needs to be cleaned and moved to a better home. His current location is just temporary.


----------



## eureka

sounds good brah


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzy4*


Is that a burmese kitty?


No, it's asleep. Tee hee! Stupid jokes FTW!


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











sounds good brah


How do those M-Audio speakers sound? Sellout.Woot has a lower end pair for 50 bucks that I was considering picking up. How hard would it be to have a sub with them?


----------



## eureka

My M-Audio are the BX5a which cost me Â£160, I'm not sure you'd need a sub with them. Which are they, AV20?


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


I can't stand them. Burn my eyes out.


That's why the smart kids use these:
















I had one too and I couldn't really stand them either, filter made everything look too dark no filter made my eyes hurt.


----------



## shizdan

Here is my setup:


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Shizdan, thats a beautiful setup.... Hard copy over soft copy eh.. Thats a nice desk btw


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest*


Shizdan, thats a beautiful setup.... Hard copy over soft copy eh.. Thats a nice desk btw


Thanks but the desk is SUCH a pain to work with and to hide cables etc


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

Haha i could imagine XP.


----------



## CajunPower

Yeaa.. glass shows all. I loved my glass desk, no watermarks and no scuffs. The amount of maintenance depends on the person however, I couldn't go more than a week before I had to windex the surface.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Here is my setup:










Nice compass I thought about getting one myself. Just out of curiosity were you one of the "baggers"?


----------



## kremtok

All those games, and no Gears of War? Please, someone start playing Gears Windows multiplayer. I'm sick of killing the same n00bs over and over again!


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


All those games, and no Gears of War? Please, someone start playing Gears Windows multiplayer. I'm sick of killing the same n00bs over and over again!


If you're talking about shizdan's games, look again, Gears of War is in his collection.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


If you're talking about shizdan's games, look again, Gears of War is in his collection.










I am blind and you have drawn me to the light like a whore to cheap vodka.

You have earned this +Rep.


----------



## baird gow

i stopped playing games i keep forgetting you wanted me to play gears also i guess ill have to this weekend if I'm not to tired from prom.
Gamertag is BairdGoW


----------



## mcnaryxc

Hey, didn't know if you guys caught the new show Royal Pains on USA that started up today, but I saw this computer room on the show and had to take a screenshot. It looks amazing! Not my room, but someones.


----------



## eureka

I spy high end Sennheiser. Sweet room.


----------



## caraboose

Most recently taken:


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ Diggin' the monitor setup!

EDIT: also, ALLOW or DENY? hahaha


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 
Hey, didn't know if you guys caught the new show Royal Pains on USA that started up today, but I saw this computer room on the show and had to take a screenshot. It looks amazing! Not my room, but someones.

oh yeah. I was watching that last night...awesome show.

the computer setup was also a plus.


----------



## Dylan

Nice triple monitor setup. Im working towards that with 21.5" acers...


----------



## equimen

Here's mine (sorry if the pics are too big):

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9931/image007uwb.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1143/image008yns.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3148/image009ifg.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9787/image010f.jpg

Yes, that is an air filter to keep the interior of the case dust-FREE








http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7150/image011x.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3033/image012gpa.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/861/image013nhl.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4605/image014g.jpg

I'm staying with a family, so these last two pics are my friend's "side" of the room. (very messy







)
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/9676/image015rqv.jpg
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7610/image016jao.jpg

Comments?









PS: TV and everything else on my side is mine, except for the desk.

EDIT: Pics are waaay too big, one sec. Here's the gallery: http://img193.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=image007uwb.jpg


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 
Hey, didn't know if you guys caught the new show Royal Pains on USA that started up today, but I saw this computer room on the show and had to take a screenshot. It looks amazing! Not my room, but someones.










Wow a Fanatec wheel on a TV show







Never thought anyone out of the sim-racing-enthusiast crowd would know about their wheels, nevertheless having it on a TV show







Nice.


----------



## Chapstick

New monitor







ASUS VH242H...no more 17" for me.


----------



## Dylan

That Asus does look mighty sharp. I like the pc placement as well.


----------



## equimen

Nobody comments my room?









Post #6566


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equimen* 
Nobody comments my room?









Post #6566

Its prebuilt.


----------



## ryanggfx

Viewing this thread without having yet installed graphics drivers is killer!


----------



## johnny9794

Desk using for now, am in the states visiting, took me system wif. By the way the Rebel xsi EOS rules.


----------



## Orcin

Here's mine.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Here's mine.











Very Nice. Bonus points for the valves!
I've got the same Klipsch 2.1 System
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post5935406


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Ignore My cables, my computer goes in and out of my house, like twice a week.

as long as you plan on putting it in the same vicinity in the room, then you could always tie wrap the cables together and it would make them a lot easier to move as well as look nicer when the computer is actually hooked up. wrapping up multiple cables, instead of that, they could just be one big bundle.









I did this on my old setup, but haven't done it since I bought a whole new computer setup / desk, etc. I plan on doing it though, when I get unlazy, lol.


----------



## RankoK




----------



## CajunPower

I'm seeing a recurring theme in your room Rankok.


----------



## Le_Loup

lol so am i, it's not the orange is it?


----------



## Cod2player

:O I love orange, give me that tower case







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orcin* 
Here's mine.










where do you live I need to borrow (with no intention of returning







) your audio equipment


----------



## Dylan

New monitors...


----------



## FadeToBright

Most Recent:


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*











New monitors...


Yeah, keep sticking post-its on your monitor. It'll eventually be a second frame for your monitor. Trust me. I know from experience.







It's a good way to keep you reminded of things though. Been doing it for a few months now.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Yeah, keep sticking post-its on your monitor. It'll eventually be a second frame for your monitor. Trust me. I know from experience.







It's a good way to keep you reminded of things though. Been doing it for a few months now.


I actually pulled a bunch off so I could fit the new monitors


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


I actually pulled a bunch off so I could fit the new monitors










I can see your post-its expanding onto the other monitors.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I can see your post-its expanding onto the other monitors.










Give it a few days and I'll bet your right


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Give it a few days and I'll bet your right










Why don't you just use the Notes Gadget?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Why don't you just use the Notes Gadget?










I tried that, but they just piss me off when I have to move them. Which might be a good thing... because then I would notice them more. I have a ton of post it notes though, so I figured I'd use em up.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*


Most Recent:










fadetobright from gamespot? GTR2addict


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


fadetobright from gamespot? GTR2addict










Yes indeedy.


----------



## corry29

I still don't understand why some people prefer CRTs over LCDs,
can someone please educate me


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
I still don't understand why some people prefer CRTs over LCDs,
can someone please educate me









CRT's have basically no response time, like the regular LCD, like 5ms, 2ms, 7ms etc.

So they are really nice to game on.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
I still don't understand why some people prefer CRTs over LCDs,
can someone please educate me









Like the above said. You can really tell when you see moving letters. When I moved from CRT to LCD I was sort of disappointed at first. I loved having the large screen that took up barely any room, but small moving letters became a blur (used to play a game back then and I could never read the names of people unless they were standing still, albeit I had a crappy LCD then).


----------



## bryce

My room looks like crap








I wished I had some cash to buy a proper wooden l-shaped desk, glass sucks


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanggfx*


Like the above said. You can really tell when you see moving letters. When I moved from CRT to LCD I was sort of disappointed at first. I loved having the large screen that took up barely any room, but small moving letters became a blur (used to play a game back then and I could never read the names of people unless they were standing still, albeit I had a crappy LCD then).


sorry, I don't quite follow,
so do you like having a CRT? or do you NOT like having a CRT?
When you moved from a CRT to a LCD, you were disappointed?

with CRT, do you see moving letters more clearly?
whereas LCD, moving letters are blurry? is that what you mean?

I have LCDs right now, and I don't notice the difference,

sorry for my noobiness, just trying to learn


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *equimen* 
Nobody comments my room?









Post #6566

We're too lazy to click on links (most people have the pictures embedded into their posts), and the picture quality is poor. =/


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


sorry, I don't quite follow,
so do you like having a CRT? or do you NOT like having a CRT?
When you moved from a CRT to a LCD, you were disappointed?

with CRT, do you see moving letters more clearly?
whereas LCD, moving letters are blurry? is that what you mean?

I have LCDs right now, and I don't notice the difference,

sorry for my noobiness, just trying to learn










CRT elitists like to say CRTs are better in every way.

Personally I don't agree. There are _some_ good CRTs out there, but most CRTs are crap and any good LCD today will stomp it.


----------



## bk7794

some pretty nice cases and computer spots


----------



## Lyric

regardless if CRTs are better than LCDs, I'd still go with an LCD because I love the look of the screens, as well as they take up little to no space at all compared to CRTs.

But it is all personal preference.


----------



## johnny9794

19" [email protected] for movies <<looks like hd.
17" [email protected], gaming ect.


----------



## CajunPower

Moving images on a CRT are sharper, clearer, however you want to describe it because of the technology used versus an LCD. There are some things an LCD can do better, but in terms of accurately and clearly displaying a moving image, CRT is the better of the two. Some find the difference intolerable while most find it an inconvenience they can put up which is why LCD's reign supreme. If plasma didn't burn in, you'd see plasma displays in favor of LCD due to their superior ability to render a moving object.


----------



## RankoK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*


I'm seeing a recurring theme in your room Rankok.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


lol so am i, it's not the orange is it?












each has its own taste and the taste is different...as ass...everybody have it but is not the same









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cod2player*


:O I love orange, give me that tower case







.


i think about it









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post6395532

hihihi







tnx


----------



## corry29

Incase you guys want to know how the monitors stands look like,








its a black Ergotron LX with an extra arm


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*



























Incase you guys want to know how the monitors stands look like,








its a black Ergotron LX with an extra arm











That setup looks nice as hell









I wish I had the case to rebuild my rig into a nice looking case (HAF or 1200) and get just one more 22" with a mount







What desk is that? Mine is glass just like it, but the end/middle metal pieces ride up over the glass and it's annoying


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


CRT elitists like to say CRTs are better in every way.

Personally I don't agree. There are _some_ good CRTs out there, but most CRTs are crap and any good LCD today will stomp it.


Yeah, most CRTs made were cheap crap (though you can say the same about most LCDs as well)....and if you go to buy a used one today you've gotta search your ass off to find ones that haven't been used much and still have a vivid picture (they lose brightness over time).

But there are also CRTs out there that _do_ beat an LCD in every way.










2304x1440 @ 85Hz on 22.5" screens - and they are aperture grilles, not shadow masks, so they are just as sharp as any LCD out there. Though you can see that the one on the left is losing it's brightness and isn't as vivid as the other two, so it's gonna be replaced soon.

Say what you will, but there still isn't any good replacement for these screens other than others of the exact same model. IPS panels match their colors very well, but ghost like crazy in games. And TN panels...lets not even compare those.


----------



## gorb

I like crts (especially the ones you have, [email protected] would be awesome), but I don't like their weight, size, and power draw


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
sorry, I don't quite follow,
so do you like having a CRT? or do you NOT like having a CRT?
When you moved from a CRT to a LCD, you were disappointed?

with CRT, do you see moving letters more clearly?
whereas LCD, moving letters are blurry? is that what you mean?

I have LCDs right now, and I don't notice the difference,

sorry for my noobiness, just trying to learn









What I was trying to say is that both have their perks. When I got my first LCD it was a very low-end one, and many things were blurry for me (that were not on my old CRT). However, I was still happy with my LCD because it had a much larger screen and did not take up my desk space. If you have the cash, you can get a pretty nice LCD that will not disappoint.

And, for the record, I am not a CRT elitist. Haven't used one since I bought my LCD.


----------



## bryce

I still use a CRT for the monitor on my server, but that's mainly if something breaks. I plan on keeping it just in case something ever happens even though it's like 30 years old lol.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I still use a CRT for the monitor on my server, but that's mainly if something breaks. I plan on keeping it just in case something ever happens even though it's like 30 years old lol.

Same here. My Server uses one and my workshop has several CRT's for testing things/installing windows on new builds.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 

























Incase you guys want to know how the monitors stands look like,








its a black Ergotron LX with an extra arm










You actually sprung for the Razer speakers?

Crazy expensive for 2.1


----------



## RUGRLN

@l3ebs
Your rooom totally rocks! I'd love to have such a room with that kind of lighting and all...wicked!!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Rape sequence initiated.








































































*
Orion (Sig Rig):*

See unlike some, I don't go out and blow $150 on a case. For me, it's the guts that kick the ass, not the pretty face.

17" ViewSonic CRT (Yes, CRTs are still FTW the way I game. And no, don't try to convince me otherwise!)
17" 90-degree rotated Dell CRT as secondary monitor
15" HP vs15 LCD Monitor as secondary monitor

*Polaris (Server):
*Pentium D Dual Core 830 3GHz 90nm, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache - LGA775 1.14v
1GB DDR400 (2x 512MB) RAM
Generic PowerSpec Motherboard
200GB SATAII
40GB IDE
80GB IDE
2x 320MB IDE for Swap
Ubuntu 8.10 LTS Server CLI, 64-bit

*Ares (Laptop):
*Dell Inspiron 1501
AMD Turion64 X2 - 2.1GHz
1.5GB of 667MHz DDR2 RAM, 1x 1GB, 1x 512MB
160GB 5,400RPM SATA HDD
Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
15.4" 1280x800 display

*Fold1 (Top PC behind blue tower of parts):
*Generic HP Motherboard
HyperThreaded (turned off) 3GHz Pentium 4 90nm, 800MHz FSB LGA775
1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM

*Fold2 (Middle PC behind blue tower of parts):
*Biostar GF7100P-M7S Motherboard
Pentium 4 2.4GHz 65nm, 800MHz FSB LGA775 (Single Core)
1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM

*Fold 3 (Bottom PC behind blue tower of parts):
*ASUS K8N4-E Motherboard
AMD Sempron 1.8GHz
512MB DDR400 RAM

*Fold 4 (Vertical Laptop on tower):
*Dell Inspiron 6000
Intel Celeron M 1.6GHz
256MB DDR333 RAM

_For Sale (Craigslist as UBER 1337 PENTIUM III ZOMG, computer on top of blue tower of parts)
_1GHz Pentium III
4x 10/100 PCI ethernet cards
768MB (3x PC133) RAM
Random Motherboard?

_____________________________________

Network contents:
1x WRT54GS v1.1 (^_^) running DD-WRT Mega
1x WRT54GS v5 running DD-WRT mini
1x WRT54G v6 running DD-WRT mini
1x 24-port workstation switch
1x Cable Modem
1x 5-port 10/100 Ethernet switch

______________________________________

Sound System: Home rigged 7.2 surround sound (2x subwoofers - under desk = 115w, under tower of parts = ~60w) -- 4x COBY High-Output Satellites, 2x Technics Tower speakers

ACS Stereo Equalizer, Zenith stereo receiver (under rotated Dell monitor)

Umm, yeah, you don't want to know what my electric bill is.

Oh, and here are the ORIGINAL, FULL-RESOLUTION PICTURES: http://mm3.xx0r.info:9193/workstation/orig/


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Here is my setup:










































optimum online & Call of Duty for the win! Got xfire? add metallicamaster3


----------



## tensionz

Painting my room this weekend so will probably update pics soon.


----------



## bryce

I wanna paint my room, but after putting up these posters with that 3m scotch tape I'm never getting em down w/o ripping them


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Anyone have any good suggestions for hanging posters. Something good. I have wall tack currently but all the posters still fall whenever I open a window. The 3M stuff would be awesome but I can't damage my walls and preferably the posters. Anyone using anything good?

Should have pics to add to this in a couple hours. Be ready for V-rape.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thepiratemonk3y*


Anyone have any good suggestions for hanging posters. Something good. I have wall tack currently but all the posters still fall whenever I open a window. The 3M stuff would be awesome but I can't damage my walls and preferably the posters. Anyone using anything good?

Should have pics to add to this in a couple hours. Be ready for V-rape.


Thumbtacks would work if you don't mind the tiny holes they leave behind.


----------



## MiniTuckin

My Room










Kitchen. Mom's Comp. Solitaire area lol.


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Trying to avoid any damage to the wall at all. I'll have to look around at the 3M tape options more thoroughly and see if there is a high stick easy removal option. Oxymoron really but you never know.

Here are the pictures I promised...
1)My small ass TV and all my older game consoles (minus the PS2) as well as books movies controllers and my stereo.

2)My original xbox running XBMC (xbox media center). I love that thing. All my old games to go along with the consoles. Bottom shelf is NES middle is PS2 top is N64/SNES/Genesis. Off to the side in the boxes are more games and boxes/manuals for the old NES games along with my gameboys (I think I have 10 of different variations at this point.

3)My bed with my snowboard and boxes my game stuff comes in. For some reason I think advertising is pretty cool stuff and I think companies do (for the most part) an awesome job designing box art to catch people's eyes.

4)The reason I'm here on this computer. My one and only sig rig complete with double stuff oreos and brownies.

5)My movies and xbox games.

Not shown is my PC game collection above my desk on a shelf.


----------



## bryce

My crap is stupid







I so wished I had the cash to go buy me a new mobo (one with dual pcie slots, another 3 22" and a quad monitor stand)







Enjoy the crap









*LET THE GEEK PR0N COMMENCE!!!*

The crown jewel of my existence! This is my main rig a.k.a my baby. Here are the specs of it:

Intel C2D E8400
nVidia GeForce GTX260 Core 216 896mb Graphics
GSKILL 4x 2gb DDR2 1066 RAM
Soundblaster AudigyX2 Soundcard
Scythe Ninja 120mm Heatsink/Fan
Logitech X-530 5.1 Speakers
QUAD BOOTED - Windows 7 7201 x64, Vista Ult. x64, XP Pro x64, Arch Linux x64


































Full COC View - Command Operation Center










New build I'm doing for my family's pc. Theirs is a POS...quite literally lol Got these parts for FREE, still need to order the rest of it and probably another power supply.










































This is the case that my main rig was in. I removed it to mod the case but never got around to it and I never really put it back in the case. I found temps were cooler outside it and more room for my gtx260 than inside the case. It's just sitting there for a new build someday.


























Compaq ProLiant 5500 server - 4 processors - 550mhz - 768mb RAM...$30 =)


















Craptastic laptop by HP...FREE =) HP kept breaking the one my parents got me for graduation so they gave this one to me for free and I still have the old one.










VERY FIRST computer build. It looks like **** to lol.


























This is my grandma's old computer, the hard drive is dead in it, but otherwise works fine as a firewall rig lol. I built her a new computer that's got way more stuff than she'll ever need lol.


























This was the second computer I built. I was noob at computers back then lol.


































Work computers. Almost 5tb of space on the external drives. Rest is used for video capturing/editing, etc for work.


----------



## Dylan

Nice rack. lol.

I'd tidy up the cables some, I can't say much though because mine is a diaster









I had a similar Compaq Proliant server... Great machines for file storage.

Sweet room overall.


----------



## bryce

Anyone see anything wrong with that server of mine? XD


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Anyone see anything wrong with that server of mine? XD


no, but u make me wanna just lay my computer parts there, and live without a case!
u make it look good.


----------



## Takkei

Long time no post, so here I am , updating my room.









Kind of blurry




What's that behind there?










Bed


"work"












Ruh Roh >.<



hehe


----------



## go4life

looks nice bryce!









also, very nice takkei


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepiratemonk3y* 
Trying to avoid any damage to the wall at all. I'll have to look around at the 3M tape options more thoroughly and see if there is a high stick easy removal option. Oxymoron really but you never know.

Here are the pictures I promised...
1)My small ass TV and all my older game consoles (minus the PS2) as well as books movies controllers and my stereo.

2)My original xbox running XBMC (xbox media center). I love that thing. All my old games to go along with the consoles. Bottom shelf is NES middle is PS2 top is N64/SNES/Genesis. Off to the side in the boxes are more games and boxes/manuals for the old NES games along with my gameboys (I think I have 10 of different variations at this point.

3)My bed with my snowboard and boxes my game stuff comes in. For some reason I think advertising is pretty cool stuff and I think companies do (for the most part) an awesome job designing box art to catch people's eyes.

4)The reason I'm here on this computer. My one and only sig rig complete with double stuff oreos and brownies.

5)My movies and xbox games.

Not shown is my PC game collection above my desk on a shelf.

wold you happen to play TF2, say... last night or 2 days ago? i could swear i saw you on LobUK's server..


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
no, but u make me wanna just lay my computer parts there, and live without a case!
u make it look good.

HINT: There's a red light on the server.

I do wish the parts were in a case, but meh, I'm lazy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
looks nice bryce!









also, very nice takkei









Thanks, I do wish I has the cash to paint the room and get another monitor or two









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Long time no post, so here I am , updating my room.









Kind of blurry




What's that behind there?










Bed


"work"












Ruh Roh >.<



hehe









Nice room.

Who reads the driver handbooks anyways? I passed my driving test w/o taking a peak at it LOL.


----------



## thepiratemonk3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


wold you happen to play TF2, say... last night or 2 days ago? i could swear i saw you on LobUK's server..


Yeah that was me. Although I don't think I've played on UK servers in a while. I had these two I played on a lot that I had favorite'd and then Steam failed me and I got really pissed and deleted everything and installed again and lost my servers.

But if you saw someone with a Zardoz avatar it was probably me


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*




hehe










LOL I found that book when moving the other day.

You know the part in there that says that roads without speed limit signs have an "implied" speed limit? Yeah, eff that. Go as fast as you want.









Anyways, love the lights and colors! Aren't you the guy who has the UV zip ties on his cables?


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
LOL I found that book when moving the other day.

You know the part in there that says that roads without speed limit signs have an "implied" speed limit? Yeah, eff that. Go as fast as you want.









Anyways, love the lights and colors! Aren't you the guy who has the UV zip ties on his cables?

Yep, hah, that's me.


----------



## bryce

How could I mount some CCFLs under my desk? Where should I mount the psu for it really? I'm thinking of adding some to the bottom of my desks to give a blue glow like some people do with their cars lols.


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


How could I mount some CCFLs under my desk? Where should I mount the psu for it really? I'm thinking of adding some to the bottom of my desks to give a blue glow like some people do with their cars lols.


i put them behind my monitors lol


----------



## bryce

I'm guessing I could get a cheap 80w power supply to power them?


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I'm guessing I could get a cheap 80w power supply to power them?


ehh.. i used a cheap rc heli battery charger lol. It had the same input, output and voltage required by the little transformer box that goes to the lights. I can swtich it on and off with my room light switches.


----------



## bryce

I'm not good with electricity things lol. And my dad doesn't live with us no more. And it might look geekier with a PSU on the floor next to it LOL. Just move the switch up some to flick it on/off.

I made my own curtain. Enough freaken light comes in with these blinds and I hate light coming into my room -_-


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman*


i put them behind my monitors lol











that is sweet


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman*


i put them behind my monitors lol











can you get a pic with the lights on and pc running?


----------



## bryce

His PC is on it seems, just the monitors off.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I'm guessing I could get a cheap 80w power supply to power them?

I grabbed a cheapy $20 mATX PSU off of Newegg to power mine. Alternatively, I hooked the second set up with old cheapy PSU's that came out of old systems.

I've got CCFL's behind my media center stuff as well as on my desk in my room. I have switches in those rooms for certain outlets, and they power the CCFL setup. It's pretty cool...

See my sig for a link, but those pics are old. I've moved since, and enw pics to come.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman* 
i put them behind my monitors lol










Wow they look great!


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
I grabbed a cheapy $20 mATX PSU off of Newegg to power mine. Alternatively, I hooked the second set up with old cheapy PSU's that came out of old systems.

I've got CCFL's behind my media center stuff as well as on my desk in my room. I have switches in those rooms for certain outlets, and they power the CCFL setup. It's pretty cool...

See my sig for a link, but those pics are old. I've moved since, and enw pics to come.

Anyway we can see the wiring and how you wired the CCFLs that are behind everything in your room?


----------



## Xyro TR1

...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Anyway we can see the wiring and how you wired the CCFLs that are behind everything in your room?

http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_diagram.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_functioning.JPG


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_diagram.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_functioning.JPG


Thanks, man i want to do something like this looks nice


----------



## Section-9

New IKEA desk w00t!


----------



## aaronmonto

I could tell that was an IKEA desk from a mile away.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I should use all these spare CCFLs and put them behind my monitor. It looks pretty awesome in that pic.


----------



## zu903

Heres mine couldnt find a camera so had to use my cell thats why its so bad.


----------



## TUDJ

I just upgraded my speakers


----------



## Dylan

What monitor is that?


----------



## TUDJ

I guess that's aimed my way;

Hanns-G HN198D or 19" for short


----------



## Shane1244

Page 666 :O


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Page 666 :O


lol...


----------



## Dylan

All of you are going to hell for posing on this 666th page of the Computer room pics.

Oh sh-


----------



## nafljhy

what? its only page 167 for me.







40post/page

great setups guys!


----------



## Bozebo

Here was my desk back at uni, in rubbish accommodation with a tiny desk

















Here is my desk here at home:









and here is another angle, use the broken maxtor hard disk drive paperweight as a point of reference to get the angle:









edit:
lol @ page 666, seems I just had some spontenious calling to visit this thread.....


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_diagram.JPG
http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/ccfl_functioning.JPG


nice boost gauge pod in the background. Im guessing its for.. hmm.. mkiv vw?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


can you get a pic with the lights on and pc running?


only have 2 screens running in the first two :[



















Heres all three but i dident have the lights on









This is my old rig, the res is off on the top screen, it was plugged into my laptop at the time. 


















I want to add another one behind the top screen.


----------



## mushrooshi

Optical media ftl


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman* 

I want to add another one behind the top screen.

sick setup man...


----------



## aaronmonto

We have the same blinds! Choquela!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman* 
I want to add another one behind the top screen.

Holy crap how much time do you spend in that room? sick setup


----------



## scottath

nice setup Peace11uehman

Here is mine atm.....








That is an extra 15" LCD behind the laptop
Setup on the right is just folding atm (Q6600+P5E)


----------



## aaronmonto

Clean that! You could use some clarity in that room.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


New IKEA desk w00t!



















Yay another ikea desker


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


what? its only page 167 for me.







40post/page

great setups guys!










page 67 for me

100 posts per page FTW


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters


wow, sweet setup, i love the windows, wow, how come i don't have windows??


----------



## opty165

haha, 6,666 replies.... not including mine ofcourse


----------



## Bozebo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
haha, 6,666 replies.... not including mine ofcourse

:O for some reason that feels like an even more evil number than 666









Scottah lol, how do you cope with so little space?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bozebo* 
:O for some reason that feels like an even more evil number than 666









Scottah lol, how do you cope with so little space?

He can deal with it because, secretly, he's a closetmidget with a fetish for a deadly quantity of electricity that could take out an entire neighborhood block through spilling a single soda. It's also why he doesn't have many friends.


----------



## OasisGames

Up late last night redecorating:


----------



## Bozebo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


He can deal with it because, secretly, he's a closetmidget with a fetish for a deadly quantity of electricity that could take out an entire neighborhood block through spilling a single soda. It's also why he doesn't have many friends.


lollerism. That CRT is hiding off to the right there... waiting to pounce

edit:
Oasis, how does one end up with two of the same laptop?


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OasisGames* 
Up late last night redecorating:


Is that a del sol on the right monitor? Look's like some awkward body work.

But ill take my CRX FTW


----------



## OasisGames

It's the X-Wing car that was posted on Digg recently. I'm not a car guy, so I can't say what it was originally.


----------



## airplaneman

This is what my room looks like on average..desk is somewhat clean but you can only see about 1/2 the carpeting due to my piles of clothes..


















Snowboarding ftw.


----------



## OasisGames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bozebo* 
Oasis, how does one end up with two of the same laptop?

The specs are different. I purchased the one on the left (1GB RAM, 1.3MP camera, bluetooth, 32GB SSD), and I won the one on the right in a programming competition (512MB RAM, no camera, no bluetooth, 4GB SSD, equipped with my own 16GB SD card)

And since I didn't mention it in the original post: The beige box on the ground is not connected to any of those monitors (hence the VGA cable hanging there... though I actually did hook it up just in case) - it's my server. The two monitors both have different computers behind them. The left desktop is behind all the drawers, the right desktop is on the other side of them. And none of them are worthy of further discussion on this site.


----------



## Enigma8750

It is such a coincidence that I put my thread on page 668. That is Calera Al's prefix.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OasisGames* 
Up late last night redecorating:


LOL @ the Del Slow on your monitor.

I just took a quick craptastic shot of my room...
http://picasaweb.google.com/therift1...60350473192658


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bozebo* 










That is the first time I ever seen a Razer Lachesis in RED!

and to make things creepy, its on the 666th page


----------



## hackintosh

Excuse the mess, my computer and room is currently undergoing some renovation


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackintosh* 
Excuse the mess, my computer and room is currently undergoing some renovation

















Is that just a regular towel under your motherboard?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackintosh* 
Excuse the mess, my computer and room is currently undergoing some renovation

















Nice background i use to have it and the one next to it had ATI to clash


----------



## gorb

not much has changed since the last time i posted >_>
desk:








bathroom door/tv/basket of clothes/top half of a shelf/bottom half of a shelf/top half of another shelf


----------



## [H]

awesome map of da interwebz gorb, xkcd FTW


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OasisGames* 
Up late last night redecorating:


Someone needs more screens







or more dell mini's


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that just a regular towel under your motherboard?


that is scary if thats a normal towel. I would never put one under my motherboard, static galore....


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
that is scary if thats a normal towel. I would never put one under my motherboard, static galore....









The towel's on wood and the board is grounded, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
not much has changed since the last time i posted >_>
desk:








bathroom door/tv/basket of clothes/top half of a shelf/bottom half of a shelf/top half of another shelf


Reason for all the CD's??? There is quite a lot of them haha


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Reason for all the CD's??? There is quite a lot of them haha

Selling porn on ebay?


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Selling porn on ebay?

I haven't seen them on there.. I check everyday..


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
I haven't seen them on there.. I check everyday..


Well with a name like HolyJunk, why am I not surprised


----------



## gorb

when i get low on space i burn movies/tv shows/anime

edit: unless you meant the actual cds, not all the dvds...i buy cds because i like to and most of the ones on my desk/that cabinet beside my desk i've not ripped yet.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


when i get low on space i burn movies/tv shows/anime

edit: unless you meant the actual cds, not all the dvds...i buy cds because i like to and most of the ones on my desk/that cabinet beside my desk i've not ripped yet.


Wow you get low on space with almost 7.5 TB of space! Thats crazy, I haven't even took up my 640gb......yet


----------



## hackintosh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Is that just a regular towel under your motherboard?



Its 100% Cotton because I heard it reduces static? Is that right?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackintosh* 
Its 100% Cotton because I heard it reduces static? Is that right?

I dunno about all that but your board is plugged in to a PSU so its grounded. Unless you walk around dragging your feet on the carpet and intentionally discharge it in to the board you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry... took pics in early morning it was dim.


----------



## gorb

that desk looks like a fingerprint magnet :O


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
that desk looks like a fingerprint magnet :O

It's still very nice though.

Where is that from?

EDIT - I'll get some pictures of my room with the Z-5500's set up.


----------



## Unstableiser

I got it from Homebase... it swivels in the centre... the right side being on wheels but I use it just along the wall like that. It does attract fingers... but not that noticeable to eyes


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I got it from Homebase... it swivels in the centre... the right side being on wheels but I use it just along the wall like that. It does attract fingers... but not that noticeable to eyes









This one?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs...wares|12079494

Nice, but expensive.


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah that's the one







It's a lot cheaper than the one I was going to get... which was a solid three-part black corner desk which was gonna cost nearly Â£400:/ I saw this in Homebase and it was on offer at Â£150 back then so I snapped it up... well worth it


----------



## eureka

I get 20% off at Homebase. \\o/


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Changed mine up a little since last time



This one is a little blurry




Man I suck a taking pictures


----------



## Dylan

Time for a new monitor Diesel Phreak


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Time for a new monitor Diesel Phreak










I know, thats the next upgrade for sure. I use to have a decent 17" CRT 1280x1024 but it burnt out on me so I was stuck with this. I can't stand it.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*


I know, thats the next upgrade for sure. I use to have a decent 17" CRT 1280x1024 but it burnt out on me so I was stuck with this. I can't stand it.


I was running on a 15" 1280x768 got a few weeks inbetween selling my old one and getting this one. It was pure hell.


----------



## CajunPower




----------



## Lyric

paranoid much? I see you are ready to blast someone, lol.









got the whole arsenal out and prepped for war.


----------



## aaronmonto

Gotta love that FT01







.


----------



## Vespa125125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*












Samsung FTW!!


----------



## aaronmonto

Wait a minute, CajunPower... is that a [H]ard|Forum window I see up on your screen?
Traitor!


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Wait a minute, CajunPower... is that a [H]ard|Forum window I see up on your screen?
Traitor!









I wouldn't have said anything, he seems about ready to cap someone









By the way, LSU sucks(have to tempt fate myself also, lol)


----------



## gorb

Man, that's a nice desk. Where'd you get it?


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Wait a minute, CajunPower... is that a [H]ard|Forum window I see up on your screen?
Traitor!










I'll admit, I'm a disciple of both OCN and [H].

LSU sucks compared to who? Last time I checked, we're doing pretty well in football and we're tapping that ass in the College World Series.

I custom built the desk.


----------



## gorb

I see. Well, you did a great job, and should build one for me


----------



## CajunPower

It's actually easier than you would think, but a bit pricey. It would have been way cheaper had I used some IKEA desk legs, but that wouldn't have worked for what I needed. That's a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" MDF for the desktop, it's worked out great, but it looks a little tacky so, I'm about to do a do-over. Gonna go with a 4x8 sheet of oak this time, cut the dimensions mostly the same, and use an ebony/black stain on it, should look hawt.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
I'll admit, I'm a disciple of both OCN and [H].

LSU sucks compared to who? Last time I checked, we're doing pretty well in football and we're tapping that ass in the College World Series.

I custom built the desk.

I just said it for fun, I hate sports altogether







.


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
I just said it for fun, I hate sports altogether







.

That's because you haven't watched LSU play Auburn or Florida during a night game in Tiger Stadium.


















The experience can't be beat, nearly 100,000 die hard fans. The roar of the crowd when LSU scores is deafening.


----------



## Broodman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
That's because you haven't watched LSU play Auburn or Florida during a night game in Tiger Stadium.


















The experience can't be beat, nearly 100,000 die hard fans. The roar of the crowd when LSU scores is deafening.

Guess you've never watched a hockey game in Canada. Even if you wear earplugs, you can hear the fans cheering after a home goal.


----------



## rico2001

Just realized I should clean up. Ah... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CajunPower

Holy crap dude, that's pretty bad. The empty beer cans at the bottom of your desk are a nice touch.

My general philosophy is, if you're okay with living in your own filth, then more power to you. Just don't subject someone else to it.


----------



## scuderia

That's not bad at all! The majority of the filth is computer stuff. At least it's not like this.


----------



## SiNiSt3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scuderia* 
That's not bad at all! The majority of the filth is computer stuff. At least it's not like this.

From the link:

Quote:

This has nothing to do with the Hurricane. We had a resident who had an outstanding balance for over a month and no one could get ahold of *her*. The Bookkeeper went inside after so many tries to leave a note and this is what we found.
figures, it was a women.


----------



## ryanggfx

Here is where I spend most of my time:

Attachment 112696

Attachment 112697

Attachment 112698

Attachment 112699

Attachment 112700

I change my room a lot, but this is about as dirty as it gets. I've put some effort into trying to make it a nice mixture of comfy/efficient/decorative touches. I very much enjoy my room, which is what matters. I hope you enjoyed my massive pictures (which went from 3MB each to 600ish KB)!

By the way, a mini-fridge is a must!!


----------



## gorb

i like the lights behind your monitor. i don't have a mini fridge (even though i kinda want one) because the kitchen is like 12 feet outside my room


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallolo to all.
Here is a pic of my office @ home :d


----------



## Dylan

Just don't touch the fan...


----------



## wire

Here is my new desk and chair I got today for my birthday. That lamp is something I made in 6th or 7th grade and I have to still use it because it's just so 1337 looking.


----------



## ItsTopher

This thread is how I originally found these forums, I was looking for a new desk and google brought me here. I haven't set it up yet (Ikea Mikael), but I will be Sunday once I put carpet down in my room.

This would be the current particle board table I made for a temporary desk with some scrap pices.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scuderia*


That's not bad at all! The majority of the filth is computer stuff. At least it's not like this.


oh wow! that is baaaad!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Cleaned the room up the other day. That brown stain isn't what you think it is Â¬_Â¬


----------



## killabytes




----------



## OverSizedGrunt

Lol


----------



## vesley

yes i know fingerprints on the case .. these pics are maybey 2 weeks old and i have cleaned that off .


----------



## Gunfire

I like that desk vesly, where'd you get it?


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I like that desk vesly, where'd you get it?

its from ikea, i know, i have the same thing, with the drawer too, minus the glass though


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 


















from the hammer i think one is a Sig Sauer, and i cant tell the other one, but it looks like an HK, from the side anyway, which models are they? and in which caliber?







nice stuff though


----------



## Gryph3n

Added some updates. Nothing fancy but had to make room for my Office PC that will be arriving in about a week.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I need to get a cool poster like that ^ where did you get yours?


----------



## Gryph3n

I got it at a Hobby Lobby believe it or not. You can usually find some pretty random posters in their framed art section.


----------



## vesley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I like that desk vesly, where'd you get it?

yup i got it from ikea. all parts sold separate . just find the design and look out for the parts







really awesome desk and quite cheap and good quality


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

I think I'm going to move my HAF onto my desk somewhere.


----------



## ItsTopher

I'd throw those crts on the floor and make way for the HAF lol


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vesley*


yup i got it from ikea. all parts sold separate . just find the design and look out for the parts







really awesome desk and quite cheap and good quality


Did you just slap a piece of glass on the top of your desk? Or did you find that at Ikea too?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*


I'd throw those crts on the floor and make way for the HAF lol


That's what I did!


----------



## //.DK

pan sweep of my room.
Attachment 113051

Attachment 113052

Attachment 113053

Attachment 113054

Attachment 113055


----------



## Mootsfox

While on vacation:


----------



## ItsTopher

Nice wallpaper







lol


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//.DK*


pan sweep of my room.
Attachment 113051

Attachment 113052

Attachment 113053

Attachment 113054

Attachment 113055


4th pic. There's my setup, chheaah booii.


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## Reviver456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











just got an hp 2133, tis lovely.


gimmie wallpaper! I demandeth!


----------



## Reviver456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*


Very nice dan0964!










Shelf of doom










desk of dooooooom










epic tv of dooooooooom


Dude, you effing OTAKU! KANNAGI? OMG. speeeeeeeeeeeeechless.


----------



## Abrajam

check out my rig










my main rig!!!!


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//.DK*


pan sweep of my room.
Attachment 113051


HOOOOKAHHH!!!!
win!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*


HOOOOKAHHH!!!!
win!


I can't tell if that's tobacco or cat food, but I wanna guess it's tobacco and supplies in his closet.

Don't smoke cat food.


----------



## .::Himeh::.

This is where all the magic doesn't happen


----------



## Verrater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


paranoid much? I see you are ready to blast someone, lol.









got the whole arsenal out and prepped for war.










That's a pretty ignorant statement.


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
from the hammer i think one is a Sig Sauer, and i cant tell the other one, but it looks like an HK, from the side anyway, which models are they? and in which caliber?







nice stuff though

Yea, it's a 229 .40 in a Fobus kydex paddle. Best $30 I've ever spent (on the holster). The other is my daily carry, HK P2000SK DA/SA 9mm in a Comp-Tac IWB Minotaur. Love the gun, not thrilled about the holster so far.


----------



## vesley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Did you just slap a piece of glass on the top of your desk? Or did you find that at Ikea too?


found that too.. i think it is awesome having that glass on.. so easy cleaning the dirt off . and the desk is just more safe for any bumps or scratches


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verrater*


That's a pretty ignorant statement.


cry me a river, it was a joke.


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


cry me a river, it was a joke.










I must say, when I saw 2 hand guns on the desk... I thought the same.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reviver456* 
Dude, you effing OTAKU! KANNAGI? OMG. speeeeeeeeeeeeechless.

Why shucks.









Here's some from just now.

Waiting for new buttons for my IIDX controll before my cherry microswitches get used.


















MIO










Too many handhelds










There's another N64 behind the N64 and PS2.


----------



## bryce

Hook each console up to a TV and play a different game. When people come over and want to play tell em you're playing them all now so f off.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
Holy crap dude, that's pretty bad. The empty beer cans at the bottom of your desk are a nice touch.

My general philosophy is, if you're okay with living in your own filth, then more power to you. Just don't subject someone else to it.

Wow. Someone needs to get off their horse...


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob*


Wow. Someone needs to get off their horse...










Do you always take the time to comb through long threads, looking for a post that can facilitate your efforts to prove to everyone that you're less judgemental than they are?

His only comments were of a self-deprecating nature, I don't think he minds.


----------



## gorb

why the hell do you have so many gameboys?


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 













































hey buddy, which handguns are those? they pretty much looks like Sig Sauer's P226


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*


Yea, it's a 229 .40 in a Fobus kydex paddle. Best $30 I've ever spent (on the holster). The other is my daily carry, HK P2000SK DA/SA 9mm in a Comp-Tac IWB Minotaur. Love the gun, not thrilled about the holster so far.



i'd love a p2000, but not the SK, first i gota shoot a p2000 though lol
nice sig too


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


why the hell do you have so many gameboys?


In case of nuclear fallout.


----------



## Verrater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


cry me a river, it was a joke.










A poor one too.

and for your enjoyment:


----------



## Dudeson169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verrater*


A poor one too.

and for your enjoyment:










 ????


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*
















































I love you.

My favorite movie, my favorite game and a gun.

Did I say I love you?<3


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I love you.

My favorite movie, my favorite game and a gun.

Did I say I love you?<3











Mancrush...


----------



## baird gow

i thought the same thing when i saw all those guns + there is another one up against his book shelf. I got the joke. I don't know y everyone is being little girls and making a big deal.


----------



## TheDarkFox102

Photo's taken shortly before i deployed. My friends mock me by calling it my 'command center.'


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Just took those pics


----------



## tensionz

Sweet sub.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Sweet sub.









Thanks


----------



## Mootsfox

Nice command center, Fox.


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Nice command center, Fox.


Haha, I thought that was you from the avatar.

I was gonna say, you got all that stuff too?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Nice command center, Fox.


Thats what i call my area cause its under my bed (took it from meet the parents when Greg goes under the RV and calls Robert Deniros CIA area a command center) LOL


----------



## Lemondrips

Still have to paint my walls, but I've been highly lazy lately.


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


Still have to paint my walls, but I've been highly lazy lately.


















I like the setup, pretty simple but in a good way. Kind of how I want my desk to be.

And I just painted my walls, but I haven't put down carpet yet, kinda the opposite of your situation.


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*


I like the setup, pretty simple but in a good way. Kind of how I want my desk to be.

And I just painted my walls, but I haven't put down carpet yet, kinda the opposite of your situation.


Yeah I want to do tile or something as well.


----------



## Angmaar

I just read through all 679 pages of this thread and WOW there are some sweet set-ups!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angmaar*


I just read through all 679 pages of this thread and WOW there are some sweet set-ups!


Really?


----------



## Gunfire

I did that a couple weeks ago haha. Very time consuming but hey, it's summer.


----------



## ItsTopher

Yeah, lol I read through most of the pages here too, it's how I found this place a few weeks ago. Theres some great ideas...scattered throughout lol, and I found Ikea through it


----------



## phantomgrave

That's a nice desk Lemondrips, where did you get it?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Mancrush...









lawl









he did got a nice setup though


----------



## mfb412

pfft all of you, ive read this thread back and forth twice just so i could remember it all


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


Thats what i call my area cause its under my bed (took it from meet the parents when Greg goes under the RV and calls Robert Deniros CIA area a command center) LOL











what app is that ur running on the right monitor?


----------



## Sparhawk

lol, I love how everyone takes pictures of their rooms without any lights on...


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
lol, I love how everyone takes pictures of their rooms without any lights on...









Lights are horrible. I have NEVER EVER turned my lights on in my room except when it's pitch black at night. You're not supposed to use lights in the daytime, that's what windows are for. If you can't see with window lights coming through blinds then go die.


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Lights are horrible. I have NEVER EVER turned my lights on in my room except when it's pitch black at night. You're not supposed to use lights in the daytime, that's what windows are for. If you can't see with window lights coming through blinds then go die.


I agree. Why do you think they make keyboards with back lit keys??

It is so BDSE's (basment dwelling sandwich eaters) can still see the keyboard while playing WOW.


----------



## Dylan

Or, if your really hardcore. You have every key on your keyboard memorized... down to it's exact location.


----------



## lordnoak

I disagree with the lights theory. I don't want any windows in my PC office, can't stand the glare of light when I'm tryin to game or watch a movie. I love the outdoors, just not around my gaming system. My office is in the basement for a reason.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordnoak* 
I disagree with the lights theory. I don't want any windows in my PC office, can't stand the glare of light when I'm tryin to game or watch a movie. I love the outdoors, just not around my gaming system. My office is in the basement for a reason.

I love to have lots of natural light.

Our computer room upstairs has a ton of natural light. But our house faces North/South.

So we never have direct sun-light come in windows. Just enough natural light to light a room properly durring the day.

I can sit on my laptop, desktop, or watch TV on my Sony Bravia 40" LCD just fine.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I love to have lots of natural light.

Our computer room upstairs has a ton of natural light. But our house faces North/South.

So we never have direct sun-light come in windows. Just enough natural light to light a room properly durring the day.

I can sit on my laptop, desktop, or watch TV on my Sony Bravia 40" LCD just fine.

I'm not against the natural light. But if I'm tryin to enjoy a scary game like Dead Space or FEAR during the day then the natural light's gonna ruin the mood for me. I want nice dark room so I can really get into it.

If I wasn't gaming at all then I'd love to have the windows, that's what a good labtop is for--to take upstairs.


----------



## Rayce185

Yeah... I don't really have a computer room...


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Lights are horrible. I have NEVER EVER turned my lights on in my room except when it's pitch black at night. You're not supposed to use lights in the daytime, that's what windows are for. If you can't see with window lights coming through blinds then go die.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russtynailz*


I agree. Why do you think they make keyboards with back lit keys??

It is so BDSE's (basment dwelling sandwich eaters) can still see the keyboard while playing WOW.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Or, if your really hardcore. You have every key on your keyboard memorized... down to it's exact location.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordnoak*


I disagree with the lights theory. I don't want any windows in my PC office, can't stand the glare of light when I'm tryin to game or watch a movie. I love the outdoors, just not around my gaming system. My office is in the basement for a reason.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordnoak*


I'm not against the natural light. But if I'm tryin to enjoy a scary game like Dead Space or FEAR during the day then the natural light's gonna ruin the mood for me. I want nice dark room so I can really get into it.

If I wasn't gaming at all then I'd love to have the windows, that's what a good labtop is for--to take upstairs.










I think you mis-read... I said it should be well lit *while taking pictures*. I could upload a 100% black picture and say this is my awesome room. How much would that accomplish?
I don't give a darn how it's lit while you are gaming etc in your dungeon, but if you are going to take a picture of it do it right!


----------



## ryanggfx

What's light?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


what app is that ur running on the right monitor?


Lol i like how thats the only comment i get. its Foobar2000.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I think you mis-read... I said it should be well lit *while taking pictures*. I could upload a 100% black picture and say this is my awesome room. How much would that accomplish?
I don't give a darn how it's lit while you are gaming etc in your dungeon, but if you are going to take a picture of it do it right!

If your trying to show off lights on your desk and stuff, having the lights on would be useless.


----------



## NewAtOCing

So I have a question for you guys. Here's the deal. I have a futon and I was thinking of mounting my monitor on the wall with an extender arm. I was also thinking of making "backboard" for my mouse pad so I could put in on my bed in "couch mode" and be able to have a good surface to use the mouse on. I would also get a wireless keyboard so I could just set it on my lap, or on a pillow then my lap. So what I'm wondering is do you guys think it would be comfortable? As of now my chair is just a regular chair, not extra comfy of soft. So I was hoping this idea would be better than my current setup. The reason I thought of all this is because my room doesn't have enough space for a desk. So really this is my only option for change. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


So I have a question for you guys. Here's the deal. I have a futon and I was thinking of mounting my monitor on the wall with an extender arm. I was also thinking of making "backboard" for my mouse pad so I could put in on my bed in "couch mode" and be able to have a good surface to use the mouse on. I would also get a wireless keyboard so I could just set it on my lap, or on a pillow then my lap. So what I'm wondering is do you guys think it would be comfortable? As of now my chair is just a regular chair, not extra comfy of soft. So I was hoping this idea would be better than my current setup. The reason I thought of all this is because my room doesn't have enough space for a desk. So really this is my only option for change. What do you guys think?


Laptop.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


what app is that ur running on the right monitor?


The matrix...


----------



## gtpuser




----------



## nepas

either that is just a trick of the light or those speakers are causing interference with the screen


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtpuser* 









badass


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
either that is just a trick of the light or those speakers are causing interference with the screen

that's what i'm thinking... That's gonna cause some damage


----------



## Vietnamisthebest

gpt, I suggest you move the speakers away from the screen until the problem disapppears unless you plan on having a f#%^#@ up monitor...


----------



## aaronmonto

Hay guise, wuts up. Nice setup bro.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Hay guise, wuts up. Nice setup bro.

Hay is for horses.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtpuser*












Spectacular.


----------



## caraboose

Just got done rearranging stuff, stuff that is whited out is there so I don't get disqualified from the competition.


----------



## Dylan

something in there got rearranged?


----------



## caraboose

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Unfortunately, yes.

The monitors make up for it.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
The monitors make up for it.









hehe









I'm thinkin' tomorrow I'll clean it up abit. Maybe make it not so dirty...


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Just got done rearranging stuff, stuff that is whited out is there so I don't get disqualified from the competition.


what competition?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
what competition?

i wana know the same thing


----------



## Rebel4055

I hope there isn't something i'm thinking of behind that whiteout. OH no mental image!!!1


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
what competition?

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...minations.html

That one perhaps? Everyone on here has seen it, it's been up for like 2 weeks now.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...minations.html

That one perhaps? Everyone on here has seen it, it's been up for like 2 weeks now.

nah,I think its more like this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...on-2009-a.html


----------



## ZainyAntics




----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...minations.html

That one perhaps? Everyone on here has seen it, it's been up for like 2 weeks now.


lol, apparently i was nominated in a competition i didn't know was going on! good thread, not sure why it didn't catch on


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


what competition?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


i wana know the same thing



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I hope there isn't something i'm thinking of behind that whiteout. OH no mental image!!!1



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...minations.html

That one perhaps? Everyone on here has seen it, it's been up for like 2 weeks now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


lol, apparently i was nominated in a competition i didn't know was going on! good thread, not sure why it didn't catch on



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


nah,I think its more like this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...on-2009-a.html


Nepas is correct. The 2009 Overclock.net Case Mod Competition.


----------



## covert ash

Here's mine.

*In my dorm and only one LCD: *










*At home with second LCD and various upgrades/mods:*


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Here's mine, photo is a bit dodgy because it's from my phone. PC is bits and pieces, well becasue it's an old PoS and it's easier to do things inside if the case is already off


----------



## Gunfire

I kinda like your desk


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I kinda like your desk










$20 bucks at the tip shop


----------



## elctgames67

trying to get a new desk and speakers
























My new jasper 360 after my halo 3 xbox died


----------



## noahmateen1234

I like the home theater setup. I LOL'ed at the power brick you got on the stand like its on display lol. Do a lil cable management behind the stand.

And for the comp setup. I WANNA SEE THOSE SPEAKERS IN TEH GARBAGE







Get ANY decent 2.1's and they will sound so much better.


----------



## elctgames67

Im working on the speaker situation can you recommend a set of 2.1 speakers, i dont really have room for a 5.1 system

I keep the power brick up there because on my wood floor it likes to suck up dust.


----------



## Dominant

pretty much any logitech 2.1 will be decent, just get the best one you can afford.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elctgames67* 
Im working on the speaker situation can you recommend a set of 2.1 speakers, i dont really have room for a 5.1 system

I keep the power brick up there because on my wood floor it likes to suck up dust.









Logitech z2300.


----------



## elctgames67

lol i dont think i can stomach spending $130 on 2.1 speakers lol. Is there anything a lil cheaper?


----------



## gothev

That's a nice view l3ebs.GibbyGano I really like all the LED colors produced by your case. Nice stuff guys.


----------



## AMOCO

here is mine:::::


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Logitech z2300.


Second the z-2300s


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elctgames67*


lol i dont think i can stomach spending $130 on 2.1 speakers lol. Is there anything a lil cheaper?


Trust me, they are worth it. They go really loud without distorting to much I don't think, and they have good sound quality for the price. I bought mine 2-3 years ago and I still love them. They come with a handy too that allows you to plug in headphones, control the sub woofer volume and control the master volume.


----------



## metallicamaster3

The whole set


----------



## bryce

What happened to your pc rack?

And you've just got barely enough room to turn your dell monitor the right way. -annoys me seeing big old crts in portrait mode-


----------



## soundx98

The 1st pic is just awesome.
thumps up on the cleanliness deal as well my man.

as for the black CRT in the portrait model,
you know he's just doing it to make bryce crazy! LOL
the sub is the Coup de grÃ¢ce


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 









The 1st pic is just awesome.
thumps up on the cleanliness deal as well my man.

as for the black CRT in the portrait model,
you know he's just doing it to make bryce crazy! LOL
the sub is the Coup de grÃ¢ce

I can see why he wants it like that, but come on...it is making me crazy


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elctgames67*


lol i dont think i can stomach spending $130 on 2.1 speakers lol. Is there anything a lil cheaper?


I third the z-2300's, but if you can't put that much toward em, I'd suggest the Logitech Z-4's. They're a nice sounding 2.1 set that's a bit cheaper than the 2300's, but they still will sound much better than the set you got there.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## TheTurk




----------



## sccrfreak342

Turk, is your keyboard hidden in that drawer? I like the setup by the way, nice and simple, yet still clean and efficient









Sccrfreak342


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
Turk, is your keyboard hidden in that drawer? I like the setup by the way, nice and simple, yet still clean and efficient









Sccrfreak342

Thnk you and yes the keyboard is in that drawer(faceplate drops down for use of the keyboard) my $3.99 keyboard is very safe in there


----------



## seven9st surfer

i posted a few months ago, but i just switched a few things around. heres the result:



















but wait, where did all the wires go? well, one of the good things about using a cheap, 15 year old desk is that you dont have a problem drilling holes in it for twist ties:


----------



## Dylan

Very nice monitor setup.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
either that is just a trick of the light or those speakers are causing interference with the screen


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
that's what i'm thinking... That's gonna cause some damage


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vietnamisthebest* 
gpt, I suggest you move the speakers away from the screen until the problem disapppears unless you plan on having a f#%^#@ up monitor...

LCD screens are *NOT* effected by magnetic interferance, only CRT and Plasmas.


----------



## opty165

Here's an updated set of my office/home theater setup. Hope you like.


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
Here's an updated set of my office/home theater setup. Hope you like.

I have the same Walmart coffee-table-thing! And I enjoyed that poster very much.


----------



## SDriver




----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
Here's an updated set of my office/home theater setup. Hope you like.

















Sick, your last name is Beers!


----------



## Dylan

At least they spelled his name right(assuming). They destroyed my name and then it took 3 weeks to get a new one lol.


----------



## lilraver018

opty165 i love your setup, I see you have some alcohol on your desk like me.

HTPC FTW


----------



## TERAHERTZ

:d ...i know i posted a lot of pictures...but there all from my work space/room


----------



## TERAHERTZ




----------



## TERAHERTZ




----------



## TERAHERTZ




----------



## CJRhoades

Full room









Left is APC UPS. Right is sig rig.









My awesome home made graphics cooler









PS1 currently being used as a TV









TV currently being used as monitor


----------



## Xeroni

I think I need to clean my desk off... That is messy for me.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeroni*


I think I need to clean my desk off... That is messy for me.


Nice desk.


----------



## [email protected]'D

some awsome set ups' all through this thread heres myn*also my bedroom* And yess I did make my desk LOL!!
Needs some cable tidying tbh


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeroni*


I think I need to clean my desk off... That is messy for me.


Id start with that cat


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


some awsome set ups' all through this thread heres myn*also my bedroom* And yess I did make my desk LOL!!
Needs some cable tidying tbh




















Me want your keyboard!


----------



## Xeroni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordnoak*


Nice desk.










Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Id start with that cat










Despite her long fur she doesn't shed that much fur. And I rather keep her.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## lupin_

Having a rearrange at the moment. Still not 100% sure on the layout.


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

updated setup.. 








New arrangement. Not done yet.. lights off and flashed.
And yes that is an eMac on the left!!








2 Kenwood stereo speakers. 19" acer widescreen and a 17" dell








First two shots of my photography. Something special to me.








Close up of the monitors!








new old layout

















havent posted my station here in a whileee.. lol


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lupin_*


Having a rearrange at the moment. Still not 100% sure on the layout.











do we happen to have the same keyboards? it seems to me.. cant really tell. lol


----------



## MarCustomized

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











That's awesome.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











very cool!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 












Very clever use of your surroundings.


----------



## Rebel4055

Hey shane where did you buy that bed/ table at?


----------



## d0ntacos

heres my setup..


----------



## jimwest

Wow d0ntacos, is that setup custom?


----------



## d0ntacos

well just a regular desk.. and i modified a tv cart stand ..so it would fit in between the leg area of my desk. My tv hid all the wires with a conduit that i painted to the exact colors of the wall.


----------



## bryce

Here's an updated shot of my setup...Horrible isn't it. Where o where to put two more 22" lcds


















The rack is still on the right side, just to lazy to retake the pic of it -_-


----------



## mr. biggums

here is my room, update to my old post since everything has changed about it lol


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I used to have those same Power Rangers sheets/pillow case when I was like 8. :?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
I used to have those same Power Rangers sheets/pillow case when I was like 8. :?

best blanket ever lol, its my spare when it gets cold like it was last night was 8c in my room. and now on a second thought i think i had that blanket since i was 8 as well or was i younger i can't remember anymore lol


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
best blanket ever lol, its my spare when it gets cold like it was last night was 8c in my room. and now on a second thought i think i had that blanket since i was 8 as well or was i younger i can't remember anymore lol

Nothing beats a good blanket.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Nothing beats a good blanket.









I beg to differ...









A good woman...DUH...


----------



## Russtynailz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I beg to differ...









A good woman...DUH...

I second That!!


----------



## Brandon1337

meh, crappy cell phone pic.

will post better ones when I find the cable for my camera.


----------



## [email protected]'D

I love organised mess.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I love organised mess.

Then you'll love this:


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
best blanket ever lol, its my spare when it gets cold like it was last night was 8c in my room. and now on a second thought i think i had that blanket since i was 8 as well or was i younger i can't remember anymore lol

I still use a Toy Story blanket that I've had for like 13 years even though it's pretty much destroyed. Damn that thing is so snuggly


----------



## Dylan

Fox, how do you like the chair?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Fox, how do you like the chair?

It's wonderful. If you have a Staples, pick one up.


----------



## lastmemory

Whats with all those white deep ugly crt monitor ?

We're in 2009 here


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lastmemory* 
Whats with all those white deep ugly crt monitor ?

We're in 2009 here









I prefer a CRT over a LCD on gaming anyday


----------



## airplaneman

Fox: What is that chair called and what are those speakers? Are they any decent (speakers)??


----------



## yang88she

mine and my sons =)


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Fox: What is that chair called and what are those speakers? Are they any decent (speakers)??

http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...P2155:CL142570

The speakers are wonderful









You won't be able to find them anywhere aside from ebay though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Design-Acoustics...lenotsupported

I've got the 10" sub too, sitting behind me. It's a very nice system, with great clarity and enough boom to rattle the downstairs windows









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
mine and my sons =)

Where did you get your 2001's? I'm looking for a pair of 1600x1200 panels to set up like that.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

heres the rig and the superbed and entertainment setup. and yes thats my NES


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...P2155:CL142570

The speakers are wonderful









You won't be able to find them anywhere aside from ebay though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Design-Acoustics...lenotsupported

I've got the 10" sub too, sitting behind me. It's a very nice system, with great clarity and enough boom to rattle the downstairs windows









Where did you get your 2001's? I'm looking for a pair of 1600x1200 panels to set up like that.

I think I have a set of those, or similar speakers at my cottage..I'll have to take a look at them next time I'm up.

That chair looks awesome, but I can't get it in Canada


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 

Where did you get your 2001's? I'm looking for a pair of 1600x1200 panels to set up like that.

I got them from ebay

HERE

they are an excellent shape, maybe some minor scratches that can only be seen if you are really looking for them, but as secondary monitors they are great, no dead pixels are discoloration

*if ebay links are not allowed, I will edit and delete, as I'm not sure if they are or are not allowed on these forums, since you are forum mod, I was just linking them as to answer your question as the ebay retailer is reputable and stands by their products


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mootsfox*


then you'll love this:











^^^*Not working hummm*^^^

love it

End.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

what no comments on my crap. this sucks


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
heres the rig and the superbed and entertainment setup. and yes thats my NES









To messy for me. But I can't say nothing lol.

I'll get my new things setup and post updated pictures.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
To messy for me. But I can't say nothing lol.

I'll get my new things setup and post updated pictures.

lol, not really too messing. i mean look at Moots, i mean mines clean compared to his







.


----------



## reberto

After spending a few hours cleaning my room (It wasn't THAT bad but I get distracted very easily), this is the end result.

My N64 and 13' CRT TV which is pretty much used just for the N64









Here is my main PC sitting on my old TV stand back from when I had a 20' CRT, and to the left of the PC is my iMac G4 1.0ghz 17'. Notice the headcrab

















My iMac again, my Dell Mini 9 (running OS X, duh), monitor, glass of water, and PS3. Yes I know my desks fake wood sticker is falling off, and yes I do plan on getting a new desk sometime soon









This is where the magic almost never happens









My awesome Ren & Stimpy poster and my map of Liberty City (GTA IV city and not GTA III as you can tell)









OMG SHOES


----------



## Dylan

Dude, where in the hell did you get the headcrab? I want one!


----------



## Mootsfox

Valve store.


----------



## el gappo

my rusty old desk lol, shouldnt of put it outside while i was painting *facepalm*


----------



## TUDJ

Is that the remains of a GU cheesecake I see?? mmmm


----------



## Big Wiggly

=/


----------



## Unknownm

Sooner or later I have to get a LCD but since it's so heavy this desk can't really take the weight


----------



## Sheira




----------



## bryce

What desk is that, <3 it.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Switched desks (kinda).

It's a door on two cabinet things.


----------



## Kreative1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


Switched desks (kinda).

It's a door on two cabinet things.











Very kreative I must say =)


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


Switched desks (kinda).

It's a door on two cabinet things.











Holy crap that is ghetto!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Holy crap that is ghetto!


you gotta do what you have to


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Holy crap that is ghetto!


There is alot more surface area than before so its worth it.


----------



## eureka

My bed, right now:










Shelves above bed:










Shelves next to door:










Bay windows:










Back wall:










Another update


----------



## M1ah

cleaned up my setup and got a new desk










My new lights


----------



## airplaneman

Rearranged some stuff to install my new printer. Did a bit of cleaning as well.










CRT monitor FTW.


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Here's mine.











Holly crap dude, that's great setup. Including the audiophile setup.


----------



## Enthusiast

Here's my room
From Left to Right








Sig Rig
















Lan Box 1
e5200 + 9800gt
HTPC
e6300 + 6600gt








Lan Box 2
e6300 @ 3.2Ghz + 9800gt
Server
Atom with 500Gbs








Lan Box 3
e5300 + 9800gt


----------



## aggrojosh

It's not much these days:


----------



## sccrfreak342

aggrojosh, I don't know if it's just me, but I cannot see the picture.


----------



## lastmemory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


aggrojosh, I don't know if it's just me, but I cannot see the picture.


I can't see it


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1ah*












Your computer looks like and oven, especially with that fan grill =D


----------



## M1ah

lol its not really that bright i took that pic with the flash off but now that u say something it kinda does.


----------



## Steggy

Temporary setup. My laptops are on the shelves below the desk now though they aren't when the pic was taken. Just got the speakers today so tested out some movies/music/games. I'm currently waiting for my new desk to arrive.


----------



## ownage pancakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steggy* 
Temporary setup. My laptops are on the shelves below the desk now though they aren't when the pic was taken. Just got the speakers today so tested out some movies/music/games. I'm currently waiting for my new desk to arrive.









Is that TV this one?

If so, how is it?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Why would you put your xbox right in front of your tv like that? That light would get annoying.


----------



## Steggy

It's actually this one: http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VX22...7293557&sr=1-1

And it's really great. I wrote my lil review of it in the big sticky in the monitor section.

and atom, it is only temporary, and it doesn't bother me. Actually the monitor has a brighter blue light below the viewsonic logo, some find that more annoying. The only problem i have is i'm worried about the het coming from the back so ive kind of been pulling it forward to keep it clear from the monitor lol. but i should be recieving my new desk soon.


----------



## Marin

I'll try to get a more recent pic up.


----------



## bryce

My new setup, sucks don't it









I can't decide if I want to spend the time getting Arch back on my laptop or not. I HATE getting wifi working on it









And I can't decide whether or go Arch64 or just stay at win7 on my desktop. Am I just way to lazy or what?



















Thoughts? Suggestions on how to make it better?


----------



## rRav3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*












anyone know the speakers ... look nice and i after a 2.1


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


Temporary setup. My laptops are on the shelves below the desk now though they aren't when the pic was taken. Just got the speakers today so tested out some movies/music/games. I'm currently waiting for my new desk to arrive.


















I want a nice 2.1 setup as well. Anyone who finds me those speakers gets +rep.
@the OP - How do those speakers sound? I want a great 2.1 setup for gaming and music and movies.


----------



## oliverw92

Walls are being redone this week


----------



## Izvire




----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I'll try to get a more recent pic up.



Very nice lines to the setup Marin.















Certainly won't mind seeing a pic with the vertical shades open.


----------



## scottath

bryce - Emac + iMac + Gaming system = Why?


----------



## adadk

man...i would never attempt setting up my computer beneath my bunk bed (if i had one...) You are either really brave, or really skinny! Don't get fat!


----------



## oliverw92

i love how you care more about the computer than what would actually happen to him


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *rRav3n*


anyone know the speakers ... look nice and i after a 2.1











Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234*


I want a nice 2.1 setup as well. Anyone who finds me those speakers gets +rep.
@the OP - How do those speakers sound? I want a great 2.1 setup for gaming and music and movies.


To answer both of your questions those are Swan M10's:

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/produ...products_id/89

Pretty popular set of speakers at a decently low price (at least in terms of decent audiophile-type of hardware). Check out the Audio subforum as threads on this set tend to come up very often with a good amount of rave user reviews.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


bryce - Emac + iMac + Gaming system = Why?


eMac + iMac = free from work
Gaming System = must get my game on some days
laptop = just to look nice


----------



## Droopz

Laptops have made way for a new toy.


----------



## oliverw92

that is an epic room! how did you get such a dam huge pic of jessica alba? and a fridge. and a sniper. and oh i want your room lmao


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
that is an epic room! how did you get such a dam huge pic of jessica alba? and a fridge. and a sniper. and oh i want your room lmao

i just want the poster and rifle


----------



## judasdoh

my computer areaaa









inside case








netbook


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*











Laptops have made way for a new toy.


R700 by any chance?


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'll try to get a more recent pic up.




bro nice setup, who did the electrical in that room, whomever did it, did nice work along with the wood work. not bad bro


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
bro nice setup, who did the electrical in that room, whomever did it, did nice work along with the wood work. not bad bro









Thanks.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


My new setup, sucks don't it









I can't decide if I want to spend the time getting Arch back on my laptop or not. I HATE getting wifi working on it









And I can't decide whether or go Arch64 or just stay at win7 on my desktop. Am I just way to lazy or what?



















Thoughts? Suggestions on how to make it better?


No comments on my setup







I feel sad now and useless.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


No comments on my setup







I feel sad now and useless.


People don't have to comment on your setup, you know.


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


People don't have to comment on your setup, you know.










hahaha


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


People don't have to comment on your setup, you know.










Yea, I know. I feel like I wasted time posting them if no one sees em though lol. It's all ok though.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


No comments on my setup







I feel sad now and useless.


Have a link to that desk?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Yea, I know. I feel like I wasted time posting them if no one sees em though lol. It's all ok though.


People have seen it though. I'm sure of that.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*











Laptops have made way for a new toy.


You will now do as I say.

You will give caraboose the rifle and the poster of Jessica Alba.
(R700 or M24?)


----------



## Droopz

Yeah guys. Rem 700 SPS in .308. Boring as ATM, while it's waiting for it's AICS to arrive in the country.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*











Laptops have made way for a new toy.


oh mai god where did you get that poster.


----------



## Droopz

Local cinemas. Being the uber nerd that I am I actually wanted the Silver Surfere one, but it had already been reserved by a staff member. I was all disappoint and my GF said "Why dont you just get the Alba one?" lol


----------



## bryce

So, you can request those posters or do you pay for them?


----------



## Droopz

Nah mate. Just go in and ask for them. Most cinemas I've gone to either write your name and number on the back or have a little registar that they put your details in. Then they call you once the poster or display it due to be taken down to come and collect it.


----------



## bryce

Their the size of your wall just about aren't they? I'm going up to my theater now to claim all the Harry Potter posters lol.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Their the size of your wall just about aren't they? I'm going up to my theater now to claim all the Harry Potter posters lol.


You just lost 5 cool points for trying to get a Harry Potter poster. You'll loose an additional 5 more if you actually get one.


----------



## Droopz

Yup. Floor to ceiling almost exactly. Good luck. I"m not sure if they'd still have posters from back very far. Hope you find something cool. Remember they are quite heavy (theyre canvas not paper) so you might need to get some decent 3M double sided tape to get them up or something.


----------



## bryce

I've got some of that tape, it's awesome.

I'm gonna see what ones they've got left for the new movie.

I would need to talk to a manager about this wouldn't I?


----------



## FadeToBright

My desk as of this moment:


----------



## caraboose




----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*












Is that a Ka-Bar sticking out of that box? 
Also, nice sub thing under your desk.


----------



## FadeToBright

caraboose: What case is that under the desk? Nice setup, just need to clean up a bit.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Is that a Ka-Bar sticking out of that box? 
Also, nice sub thing under your desk.


I think it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FadeToBright*


caraboose: What case is that under the desk? Nice setup, just need to clean up a bit.










http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-ufo-case.html
You should see my floor


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I think it is.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-ufo-case.html
You should see my floor











Awesome!


----------



## GenghisKhan222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*












jeez how do you live in that mess? No offense or anything... I just HAVE to have my room super tidy. OCD









I do like the Acura poster though lol.


----------



## caraboose

The better question is, how don't I


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


The better question is, how don't I










I can't clean my room, I always lose things, even worse, if my mom picks something up that I tossed somewhere, I never know where it is. I love organized mess.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12*


I can't clean my room, I always lose things, even worse, if my mom picks something up that I tossed somewhere, I never know where it is. I love organized mess.










We share similar similarities?
Here's my floor:


----------



## Dylan

Changed mine around a bit. Moved my 6ft work table to a resting spot under my bed, and moved an old desk in for a secondary rig.

My Bed + Beatles Poster










My main rig (Sig) I need to touch up my wall...










Secondary rig (E2180 and some cheap graphics card) 









My old T.V. I very seldom watch tv, so I don't need anything fancy.










Yeah Yeah, I know, the multi colored table thing the receiver is on is childish, but I haven't had time to look for a new one. Or belly up any money to pay for it


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


We share similar similarities?
Here's my floor:










I hope this is organised mess!!!! far better than regular mess!


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I hope this is organised mess!!!! far better than regular mess!


Screen shots like that make me feel like im way outt'a my league on this site lol


----------



## mirunit

Here are some pictures


----------



## anthony92

balcony room


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


You just lost 5 cool points for trying to get a Harry Potter poster. You'll loose an additional 5 more if you actually get one.











Thats what I was thinking


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
I can't clean my room, I always lose things, even worse, if my mom picks something up that I tossed somewhere, I never know where it is. I love organized mess.









welcome to the club, my room was messy but i knew where everything was and then my mum cleaned my room and i lost 4 screw drivers


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
No comments on my setup







I feel sad now and useless.

I like your set up, I just wish you'd pick up your soxs before taking pics tho.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


My new setup, sucks don't it









I can't decide if I want to spend the time getting Arch back on my laptop or not. I HATE getting wifi working on it









And I can't decide whether or go Arch64 or just stay at win7 on my desktop. Am I just way to lazy or what?



















Thoughts? Suggestions on how to make it better?


Photos are way too dark and I can smell the socks from here


----------



## bryce

Better?


----------



## hangemhi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Better?




















turn the lights back off


----------



## Speedma11229

extended desktop on 37" tv


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Better?










I couldn't even see the rack the 1st time.
Yes, MUCH better


----------



## da tick 07

huhh. thats uhm gross =].

































i like to be a tad bit more organized


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirunit* 
Here are some pictures










What are those rounds for?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
What are those rounds for?









Pehaps a gun?









They look to be quite big, unless they look bigger than they actually are. My guess is a medium-high powered rifle.


----------



## S3RK

Just thought I'd share my old Xbox & TV Setup:










The TV's were Obsolete so I ended up selling them for $500...
I know, I should of kept them... Would've been a mad setup for Forza 3!!!

Kind Regards


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Pehaps a gun?









They look to be quite big, unless they look bigger than they actually are. My guess is a *medium-high powered rifle.*

hahaha Good guess


----------



## kaiser37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
huhh. thats uhm gross =].

































i like to be a tad bit more organized

If you want to be organized, you should group those wires going up the wall to the tv with twisty ties or tubing.


----------



## JacobC1983

pretty nice setup you have there, could use a flash on the camera, though


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Sooner or later I have to get a LCD but since it's so heavy this desk can't really take the weight


















































I moved things around


----------



## Dylan

Hows the desk with that thing? Those old Dells where heavy, but I always thought they had great image quality.


----------



## anthony92

can someone rate my room plz


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anthony92*


can someone rate my room plz










I would say a 6/10. It's got some cool stuff going on, but if it was a bit more organized, I would probably say 8/10.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirunit* 
Here are some pictures











.223 with steel cases?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Pehaps a gun?









They look to be quite big, unless they look bigger than they actually are. My guess is a *medium-high powered rifle.*


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Better?




















Much better!


----------



## B-roca

Hopefully I will be able to post my room on here soon its currently getting painted and then my old carpet is getting pulled up and i'm getting some dark wood flooring i'm going to be using a slightly modified entertainment unit (this one: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living...-229376733.htm) new curtains. I'm still trying to decide where to put my HAF though


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Pehaps a gun?









They look to be quite big, unless they look bigger than they actually are. My guess is a medium-high powered rifle.


Hmm. Medium huh. It's generally accepted that any centerfire cartridge designed for a rifle platform is a "high-powered rifle" caliber. It's not really a technical term, more of a misnomer generally used by an ignorant media trying to scare the public, like when they describe any semi-automatic rifle with a pistol grip as an "assault rifle", as though it grants the user super combat skills. A .22LR rimfire, which is usually not considered to be a high-powered rifle cartridge is just as deadly as .300WSM if applied by a skilled shooter.


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*


Hmm. Medium huh. It's generally accepted that any centerfire cartridge designed for a rifle platform is a "high-powered rifle" caliber. It's not really a technical term, more of a misnomer generally used by an ignorant media trying to scare the public, like when they describe any semi-automatic rifle with a pistol grip as an "assault rifle", as though it grants the user super combat skills. A .22LR rimfire, which is usually not considered to be a high-powered rifle cartridge is just as deadly as .300WSM if applied by a skilled shooter.


Which one handles packetloss better tho?


----------



## shizdan

42" Samsung Plasma with Xbox 360 and PS3 Optical to Z-5500


----------



## maj1stic

those are quite common for AKs?!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
-Image-
-Image-
-Image-
-Image-
-Image-
-Image-
-Image-

42" Samsung Plasma with Xbox 360 and PS3 Optical to Z-5500

Where did you get those stands?


----------



## shizdan

Target for $38 a pair


----------



## whipple16

just got moved into the new place and got a new desk (Ikea Mikael with matching 3 drawer filling cabinet and glass top) everythuing fits perfect with the case on top and the dual monitors!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Hows the desk with that thing? Those old Dells where heavy, but I always thought they had great image quality.


they do. This desk can take it but it's bending from the weight lol


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

Comp Room Triples As Bedroom, Babie Room, And Entertainment Room


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## Dylan

Aside from the wallpaper, nice desk.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProcessorBeast09* 
Comp Room Triples As Bedroom, Babie Room, And Entertainment Room









That poster is staring at your child.

Creepy...


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S3RK* 
Just thought I'd share my old Xbox & TV Setup:










The TV's were Obsolete so I ended up selling them for $500...
I know, I should of kept them... Would've been a mad setup for Forza 3!!!

Kind Regards

4 55inch Samsung LED's setup like that OKGO!


----------



## PathogenX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Aside from the wallpaper, nice desk.


















thanks
im gunna remove the columns on the side to fit the second monitor


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Better?



















Whats with all the equipment on the server rack? I think I see like 3 routers lol..


----------



## Speedma11229

Nobody said anything about myn










pc, xbox 360 games, inside that cabinet under the tv


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


Nobody said anything about myn











Very clean and boring


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedma11229*


Nobody said anything about myn










pc, xbox 360 games, inside that cabinet under the tv


The rug would piss me off. Right in the area where the chair moves.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


The rug would piss me off. Right in the area where the chair moves.


oh hell yeah, it would piss me off too


----------



## doat

Bryce, jack me in! i want to learn Juditsu


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Whats with all the equipment on the server rack? I think I see like 3 routers lol..


Two routers, one switch, one modem at the very top. The rest is just audio/video equipment for my work and some external drives.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Bryce, jack me in! i want to learn Juditsu


What?


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## sccrfreak342

Alright, changed things around a little and upgraded a bit









First off, got a Razer Lycosa to replace my broken Eclipse, and a Samsung SyncMaster 2333 to replace my old 19" Hanns.G

















Zune, Prototype, Headset and glass Coca Cola bottle all the way from Morocco! 









Clock Radio, Wallet, Verizon Blitz, 320gb External Western Digital, and Z-4 Sub.









Another shot of the desk, and a glimpse of my new chair!









Pic of the SyncMaster in the dark

















Finally, a close up of my new 23" monitor and the Z-4's.









Sccrfreak342


----------



## rRav3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Bryce, jack me in! i want to learn Juditsu


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
What?

its a matirx joke from the first film, were neo learn juditsu in that room with alot of wires and monitors ....


----------



## bryce

Oh yea, now I remember. Had a brain freeze there.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Oh yea, now I remember. Had a brain *fart* there.

Fixed.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*












You... you cleaned up!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Two routers, one switch, one modem at the very top. The rest is just audio/video equipment for my work and some external drives.

What?


Oh makes a lot more sense LOL. But why do u need 2 routers?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Oh makes a lot more sense LOL. But why do u need 2 routers?


Multiple networks could explain it.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Oh makes a lot more sense LOL. But why do u need 2 routers?


One was free, so why not?


----------



## caraboose

I decided to get more detailed pictures of my room aside from the boring ones that are taken from probably the same spot in my room:


----------



## xLightWorkerx

Heres my set up


----------



## Acrophobiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
Nah mate. Just go in and ask for them. Most cinemas I've gone to either write your name and number on the back or have a little registar that they put your details in. Then they call you once the poster or display it due to be taken down to come and collect it.

You just tempted me to go to a theater and ask for a Public Enemies poster when they take it down, so I can have a big picture of Johnny Depp to make people think I am obsessed. Shame I didn't know about it when Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street came out, that would have scared my sisters.









Any how this is my computer room picture.









Nothing fancy, it's a bit cramped. I've been looking for a new desk, so hopefully I'll get one soon. Yes my mouse is fail, I would have shown my mousepad, but it looks crummy (was free) so I took it out for the picture.


----------



## tensionz

Started redoing my room. Still needs some work (posters, new LCD TV, etc.) but oh well it's coming.


----------



## Sukach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I decided to get more detailed pictures of my room aside from the boring ones that are taken from probably the same spot in my room:


























I spy a USP? I got one myself. Oh and a nice setup...


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
I spy a USP? I got one myself. Oh and a nice setup...

Airsoft USP.
Works good for getting the neighbors dogs out of my yard (don't actually shoot them, just scare em out of my yard)


----------



## B-roca

I've decided to post some pics of my room thats currently a work in progress but its getting there it should be getting some new wood floor some time soon

lol excuse my photography skills and picture quality I took these photos on my p1i

as we enter the room (weird angled up shot lol)
Attachment 116352
to the right (big window and lowest point of the roof)
Attachment 116353
to the left and you will probably notice that massive hole in the wall that is what my 32" Samsung mounts too but it is also hinged and has secret storage behind it and the storage bit behind it also has power plugs too me and my dad made it the cupboard used to be a storage cupboard and it was around the other way but it turned out it was exactly the same size as a 32" so we flipped it and there is also a small window above (highest point of the roof as you might have already noticed)
Attachment 116354
And we also added more wall plugs for my electronics which is pretty cool 
Attachment 116355

so what do you guys think?


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


Started redoing my room. Still needs some work (posters, new LCD TV, etc.) but oh well it's coming.


I've seen your desktop on /g/ my good sir.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
I've seen your desktop on /g/ my good sir.









Windows 7 Defaults for the win haha.


----------



## runcmd3

heres my setup on my new desk


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runcmd3*


heres my setup on my new desk










Where did ya get it?


----------



## runcmd3

staples... only 100 bucks


----------



## tensionz

Wow I might have to look into that desk then.


----------



## MijnWraak

watch out for D-Droop on that desk though. Using it now, it's pretty uneven if not exactly center on the long desk.


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## carl25

bunny

drugs are bad mmmkay ?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
bunny

drugs are bad mmmkay ?

Forgot that was back there, lol

Its Vicodin


----------



## melissaxcupcake

oh just Vicodin that makes it all better lol


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissaxcupcake* 
oh just Vicodin that makes it all better lol

Its for medical reasoning, And I don't take it for fun. I only take it sometimes before work, since work sucks ass lol


----------



## melissaxcupcake

i was just kidding =]
i have a scrip for Vicodin too i have a messed up shoulder from softball


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissaxcupcake* 
i was just kidding =]
i have a scrip for Vicodin too i have a messed up shoulder from softball

Vicodin taste like candy, om nom nom nom


----------



## melissaxcupcake

lol tasty tasty candy =]


----------



## mfb412

yer 5.1 is doin it wrong


----------



## Spxprovost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
yer 5.1 is doin it wrong

haha







this


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Its for medical reasoning ...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Vicodin taste like candy, om nom nom nom

conflicting posts there









but yeah your 5.1 setup is kind of scary.


----------



## savagebunny

Ya I know, I'm too lazy to fix it


----------



## fedex1993

Well moved got a new couch so I had to move my room around. Still working on cable management under the desk. Will post back new ones. Still need to get some artwork and the walls painted.

Links:
http://i27.tinypic.com/2qiy43m.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/mij7z9.jpg


----------



## Dylan

Is that a cyber power UPS?

Ive heard mixed messages about them, if it is, how do you like yours?


----------



## MisterAutomatic

l3ebs your setup looks great. Very clean and serene. You should never get a headache while sitting in that room man. What a view.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Is that a cyber power UPS?

Ive heard mixed messages about them, if it is, how do you like yours?


No its TrippLite one. I like it seems to give me about 15 mins to shut down when the power goes out, which it does every storm. I wish it had 5 or 6 more battery power ports.


----------



## B-roca

I just moved from my old room and look what was left behind


----------



## sccrfreak342

fedex, is that painter's tape acting as a mouspad I see?









Sccrfreak342


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


fedex, is that painter's tape acting as a mouspad I see?









Sccrfreak342


Yes my ghetto mouse pad







. Works quite well actually. The spot where the mouse is usually at there is a about a penny sized dent in the table that i did, and the mouse freeks out when gaming if i run it over that spot, so i had enough of the freaking dent and just got painters tape and slapped it down. I plan on cutting it into a nice big square and layering it and make it a real mouse pad, but quite frankly i like it. I will remove the tape off the speakers though i was doing the cable management and they kept moving so i just taped those down too.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


No its TrippLite one. I like it seems to give me about 15 mins to shut down when the power goes out, which it does every storm. I wish it had 5 or 6 more battery power ports.



Just noticed, you and I have the same background lol.


----------



## [H]

Here's mine (click images for full size)










the newest addition


----------



## Section-9

Loving my new setup.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Our New Home* *we just Recently Moved*

*Computer Room*

*Jolly,s Area,*










*Wife,s Area,*










*Cose-up Smooth-n-Fold* ( [email protected] Rig / Smoothwall FireWall)










*Also the Garage Rig / [email protected]*










Some Pics of the New Workbench had to Build for PC Maintenance /Repair/Building ect










After a coat of Clear Satin Estapol










second coat etsapol being applied too!


----------



## Hdusu64346




----------



## .Sup




----------



## xdcx

Med1KL - Is that a variant of the Saitek Eclipse 3?

I have the standard one but didn't realise there were different variations of it at all?


----------



## Steggy

.sup, sexy equipment.


----------



## [H]

.sup - What speakers are those?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[H]*


.sup - What speakers are those?


I'm pretty sure they are KRK RP5's with a KRK 10S sub, if I'm not mistaken...

Sccrfreak342


----------



## .Sup

Sccrfreak is correct







but the new G2 version

http://www.musicradar.com/gear/all/r...-173461/review

http://www.andertons.co.uk/Products/...t.asp?id=13842


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Sccrfreak is correct







but the new G2 version

http://www.musicradar.com/gear/all/r...-173461/review

http://www.andertons.co.uk/Products/...t.asp?id=13842

Ahh, couldn't tell if they were G2 or not. How do you like 'em?

Sccrfreak342


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Ahh, couldn't tell if they were G2 or not. How do you like 'em?

Sccrfreak342


Love them. Recommended them to a buddy who is now also a happy G2 owner









Thanks for the compliment Steggy


----------



## Decade

Excuse the mess... (desk is in my bedroom)









Was watching Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas for those who are wondering.

Keyboard is a black, $13 Logitech, mouse is a Deathadder, mousepad is some random grey one I've had for 10 years.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdcx*


Med1KL - Is that a variant of the Saitek Eclipse 3?

I have the standard one but didn't realise there were different variations of it at all?


It's the Saitek Cyborg


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decade* 
Excuse the mess... (desk is in my bedroom)









Was watching Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas for those who are wondering.

Keyboard is a black, $13 Logitech, mouse is a Deathadder, mousepad is some random grey one I've had for 10 years.

I think you need to clean the dust filter on the front of your 300


----------



## cyberspyder

Hey med1kl, is that a Pro-Ject Headbox?


----------



## cyberspyder

It's a mess right now, just came back from my vacation with lots of goodies




































Brendan


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdcx* 
Med1KL - Is that a variant of the Saitek Eclipse 3?

I have the standard one but didn't realise there were different variations of it at all?

It came out in 2008 and is still available and IMO, better than the saitek eclipse 3. It is the saitek cyborg.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Hey med1kl, is that a Pro-Ject Headbox?

Yup Project HeadBox 2


----------



## hurrp

inb4 bent table legs. they arent from the same picture.


----------



## Gunfire

Hurrp, is that one of those Samsung ToC monitors?


----------



## hurrp

Nope, its a 2232bw. the color on it has started to change a bit. Its gone reddish ;(


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hurrp*


Nope, its a 2232bw. the color on it has started to change a bit. Its gone reddish ;(


The color is why I asked haha


----------



## yang88she

my son and I's, switched things around as I'll have to update the picture...I've gone "nekid" and gave my son the 1200


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


my son and I's, switched things around as I'll have to update the picture...I've gone "nekid" and gave my son the 1200











Love the triple monitor setup yang88she! Though am I missing something, or are there no speakers for the rig on the left?

Sccrfreak342


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Love the triple monitor setup yang88she! Though am I missing something, or are there no speakers for the rig on the left?

Sccrfreak342


Thanks!, you are correct, the z5500's are on the htpc in my wife and I's bedroom, and I use my 595's primarily on my rig


----------



## hurrp

What size are the monitors on the left?


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hurrp* 
What size are the monitors on the left?

I guess you are referring your question to me =D

20" -30"- 20"

Dell 2001 fp + Dell 3007 wfp-hc + Dell 2001fp


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


my son and I's, switched things around as I'll have to update the picture...I've gone "nekid" and gave my son the 1200











OMG...I feel special now, my setup is on your right monitor on the triple screen setup. YAY.

Which rig is whose now lol. I'm guessing your's is the triple monitor setup?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Moved things around a bit to make space for my new monitor


----------



## Gunfire

Thank god for high DPI mice, eh pigeon?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Thank god for high DPI mice, eh pigeon?

hehe - it's always at max


----------



## mfb412

i always keep my MX518 at max as well, except for a few games that require more control (battlefield 2, dark sector, etc)


----------



## go4life

how the hell can you game with that much?
midsense ftw<3


----------



## ace8uk

I put these up in the audio section yesterday, may aswell show them in here too.


----------



## catmmm

i haven't posted any pics of my setup since i moved into my apartment








so here are some.
space is kinda tight so i'm sort of squeezed into a corner...since we have a corner desk and it's pretty much the only corner awesome enough to fit the desk.



























and this is my rig now


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


how the hell can you game with that much?
midsense ftw<3


being fast involves a fast mouse


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


I put these up in the audio section yesterday, may aswell show them in here too.










nice setup man!
How is that AKG on the speaker? Im considering to swap out my HD280 pro, and looking for some input from the hifi guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


being fast involves a fast mouse










no u! Precise mouse.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice setup man!
How is that AKG on the speaker? Im considering to swap out my HD280 pro, and looking for some input from the hifi guys









no u! Precise mouse.


Haha, thanks. I just put the AKG's on there when I'm not using them because I don't have a proper stand for them yet. I've been using my 595's a lot more recently.


----------



## 98uk

Where do you put your legs? Or do you have none?


----------



## AMOCO

mine


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Where do you put your legs? Or do you have none?

Ha, I just rest my legs on top of the sub sometimes, or sit further away from the desk. I need to get a new desk that only has drawers on one side so I can sit properly at my computer again.


----------



## transit921

computer room/ bed


----------



## motoray




----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *transit921*











computer room/ bed


Why is that 24" turned sideways? Seems like you'd get more real estate if it was horizontal


----------



## transit921

a 22 inch side ways, i use it for forums,and web pages, you get a longer page,read more text that way,i use the 19 inch for movies


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


Haha, thanks. I just put the AKG's on there when I'm not using them because I don't have a proper stand for them yet. I've been using my 595's a lot more recently.


ah ok! how are they sound wise the AKG vs 595?


----------



## corry29

Hey catmmm,
how do you keep that torture rack? so clean? do u constantly dust clean it? how do u keep it dustless, lol


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Hey catmmm,
how do you keep that torture rack? so clean? do u constantly dust clean it? how do u keep it dustless, lol


Can-O-Air.

It does wonders.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey catmmm,
how do you keep that torture rack? so clean? do u constantly dust clean it? how do u keep it dustless, lol

actually it's not as much of a dust magnet as people think.
i probably clean it about as often as the average person cleans out their case.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ah ok! how are they sound wise the AKG vs 595?

I actually like the 595's a lot more, I was surprised to find that the 595's offered better, deeper bass than the K240's despite being an open pair of headphones. I find the sound quality on the 595's is better too, and they are slightly more comfy than the k240's.

The only thing I dislike about the 595's is that they feel a little plasticy for their price.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaiser37* 
If you want to be organized, you should group those wires going up the wall to the tv with twisty ties or tubing.

already done. i just didnt post a new pic. one of these days ill put them in the wall. they used to be until i switched rooms like 3 times=/


----------



## Xanthonus




----------



## Gunfire

So you have dual monitors or two computers and one keyboard?


----------



## Antolen

Here is my setup in the garage. I bought new desk, painted my antec last week i still have to get a new chair and do cable management behind the desk. It is much better than it used to be. I had a really small desk which was not enough for me. So tell me what you guys think


----------



## Xanthonus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
So you have dual monitors or two computers and one keyboard?

duel monitors


----------



## unrly

Just moved back in with the parents yesterday, got everything setup today for the most part. Lease was up at my apartment and lost my job, good timing though. Not so bad as I still have a year left of college and my parents are the coolest on the block. Parties are in order for the coming months.



















Just tryin to find someone that can solder so I can get my 19" hpvs19e that I plastidipped black in there to match my VS. All the dual monitor setups in here are making me drool.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Antolen*




















Here is my setup in the garage. I bought new desk, painted my antec last week i still have to get a new chair and do cable management behind the desk. It is much better than it used to be. I had a really small desk which was not enough for me. So tell me what you guys think











russian flag FTW.

i like your desk, where did you buy it?


----------



## kaiser37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


already done. i just didnt post a new pic. one of these days ill put them in the wall. they used to be until i switched rooms like 3 times=/


Oh, got yeah. I bet it looks nice and clean now.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *transit921*


a 22 inch side ways, i use it for forums,and web pages, you get a longer page,read more text that way,i use the 19 inch for movies


Yup!

That's what I do with my 24". I find it easier to read with as well instead of trying to scan the width of the monitor.


----------



## Antolen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


russian flag FTW.

i like your desk, when did you buy it?


i bought it on craigslist


----------



## B-roca

Well my room is finished but I still want to get myself one of those glass corner desks but here are some pics (sorry my pics are crappy but i was using my P1i)


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
Well my room is finished but I still want to get myself one of those glass corner desks but here are some pics (sorry my pics are crappy but i was using my P1i)

What's that above your tv/monitor?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
What's that above your tv/monitor?

Looks to be an AC and a Window.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
What's that above your tv/monitor?

yea its a heater/fan its warms the room up nicely


----------



## 7hm

Here's my new setup with my new keyboard and cathodes no more stupid UV's


----------



## corry29

Hey 7hm,
your setup is soooo simple, and soooo clean,
very nice!


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Hey 7hm,
your setup is soooo simple, and soooo clean,
very nice!

Thanks, all I'm missing now is a speaker setup :/


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7hm*


Here's my new setup with my new keyboard and cathodes no more stupid UV's




















we've got the same desk. but ive out grown it.. lol
do you also have that shelf like piece with a small piece of glass?


----------



## 7hm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


we've got the same desk. but ive out grown it.. lol
do you also have that shelf like piece with a small piece of glass?


No i don't and damn lol how big are you I'm 6'2 i think.


----------



## B-roca

so my dad liked the way my tv was mounted so he decided he would make one for his 46" series 6 Samsung TV and he always wanted the lights like the Philips ones so he added some of his own


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7hm*


No i don't and damn lol how big are you I'm 6'2 i think.


not big at all.. what makes you say that?

this is my most recent setup


----------



## 7hm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


not big at all.. what makes you say that?

this is my most recent setup










That shelf is cool man I've been wanting to make something similar to to put under my p80. And lol i totally took the outgrew it comment literally i like the desk though its reliable and takes a lot of weight. Where did you get the shelf?


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7hm*


That shelf is cool man I've been wanting to make something similar to to put under my p80. And lol i totally took the outgrew it comment literally i like the desk though its reliable and takes a lot of weight. Where did you get the shelf?


well.. i need more real estate. thats what i meant by out-growing.









the shelve came with it when i got it used. its a nuisance to me honestly. i dont like it. wanna get myself an L shaped desk.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


not big at all.. what makes you say that?

this is my most recent setup










Love the wall paper


----------



## Gunfire

SuP3RSiNGH, what desk is that exactly?

It's so roomy and simple


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH* 
well.. i need more real estate. thats what i meant by out-growing.









the shelve came with it when i got it used. its a nuisance to me honestly. i dont like it. wanna get myself an L shaped desk.

Yeah i know what you mean i wouldn't mind having my case up on the desk instead.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
SuP3RSiNGH, what desk is that exactly?

It's so roomy and simple









http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...s_10051_SEARCH


----------



## Gunfire

Thanks.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


well.. i need more real estate. thats what i meant by out-growing.









the shelve came with it when i got it used. its a nuisance to me honestly. i dont like it. wanna get myself an L shaped desk.


Me too, but I don't want to pay a fortune, and I don't want glass.


----------



## hurrp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
so my dad liked the way my tv was mounted so he decided he would make one for his 46" series 6 Samsung TV and he always wanted the lights like the Philips ones so he added some of his own

Post yours lol


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hurrp* 
Post yours lol

mines on page 714


----------



## Marco Polo

Here is my home setup... A lil messy I guess my stoner ways keep my basement apartment far from a neat freak's haven.


----------



## headcracker

x360 on the left, ps3 on the right, pc further over, all hooked up to my hdtv


----------



## Marco Polo

I have the same monitor just the 24" version !


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco Polo* 
I have the same monitor just the 24" version !

How is the picture on it for only being 10,000:1?


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Love the wall paper










aha.. thanks. didnt have a choice. it was there when i moved in. put up two of my photography shots.. two for now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


SuP3RSiNGH, what desk is that exactly?

It's so roomy and simple










simple.. yea. roomy, not for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7hm*


Yeah i know what you mean i wouldn't mind having my case up on the desk instead.

http://www.staples.com/office/suppli...s_10051_SEARCH


to show it off.. and keep it cool and less dusty









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Me too, but I don't want to pay a fortune, and I don't want glass.


craigslist.


----------



## Puckbandit35

Just finished cleaning my room,


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?


omg yes!! 
they enhance everything about my pc.


----------



## blasphemy

New Desk Setup


----------



## blasphemy

Old Setup


----------



## BittenReaper

Mm here's another update from me, I'm still working on getting that elusive 4th screen.

Sorry for the crappy pics, this heatwave has melted my frontal lobe past the point of ever being able to take good pictures again, apparently.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Mm here's another update from me, I'm still working on getting that elusive 4th screen.

Sorry for the crappy pics, this heatwave has melted my frontal lobe past the point of ever being able to take good pictures again, apparently.




























ugh, where are you at in WA?


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


ugh, where are you at in WA?


Vancouver, right above Portland, OR.
We broke over 110Â° today.

How is it up in Seattle, I hear some records have been/will be broken...?


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 









Wallpaper PLZ!!!! That wallie rocks.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentryOptic* 
Wallpaper PLZ!!!! That wallie rocks.

http://-kol.deviantart.com/art/Bokeh-116165739









Since I've got 3 screens I used the main Widescreen version for my middle, and the dual screen versions for my left and right monitors, respectively. If that makes any sense.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnoob1* 
omg yes!!
they enhance everything about my pc.

I hear my Z-5500's quite clearly in the kitchen downstairs if I put them over 2 bars. My parents don't mind, but I know it annoys them so I try to keep the noise down.

I love these speakers though.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
Vancouver, right above Portland, OR.
We broke over 110Â° today.

How is it up in Seattle, I hear some records have been/will be broken...?

It hit 112 here, it was unbearable. The AC went out on my car yesterday too so it's been murder driving it..


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
It hit 112 here, it was unbearable. The AC went out on my car yesterday too so it's been murder driving it..

Ugh. I think we topped out at 111 here today, not exactly sure though.
I've been trying to hide out inside as much as possible since I'm out of work right now. I guess being able to stay indoors in this weather is an upside of unemployment.


----------



## Gunfire

Yeah, no kidding.

They're (news) saying it's supposed cool down later in the week. It will only be in the 90's...


----------



## hurrp

my room is about 15C. <3


----------



## mfb412

mine is 27/28C >_>


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

It was 96 up here in Bellingham. Not nearly as hot, but plenty of humidity and still set the all-time record.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Hey OCN, I'm finally almost finished putting together my room. Tell me what you guys think and what improvements I can do. THANKS!!!!


----------



## jeffries7

Hmmm all these wrap around desks is making my desk tilt slightly. Oh i wish my room was bigger


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest* 
Hey OCN, I'm finally almost finished putting together my room. Tell me what you guys think and what improvements I can do. THANKS!!!!

Looks nice but the 2 cables from the TV would annoy me, maybe you could make it go behind your desk then down to the floor?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest* 
Hey OCN, I'm finally almost finished putting together my room. Tell me what you guys think and what improvements I can do. THANKS!!!!

Umm...put the surround speakers *behind* you.


----------



## Shane1244

I cleaned up ;]


----------



## tweakboy

Room here

http://www.hammiestudios.com/room.jpg

high resolution.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

The wires hanging from my TV will be gone, im going to Ikea in 2 hours to get a wall mounted shelf to put all the AV equipment on it. Thanks for suggestion tho


----------



## The Great Almasy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Umm...put the surround speakers *behind *you.


when hes looking down they _are_ behind his head, that way he can tell where people are while listening to porn


----------



## TopFuel1471

Dorm room special


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Hey OCN, I'm finally almost finished putting together my room. Tell me what you guys think and what improvements I can do. THANKS!!!!











Ooo nice green lights. How is that desk lighted back behind?


----------



## B-roca

do you mean the blue lights? if so thats his HAF 932


----------



## Steggy

Here's my updated computer room. desktop build coming very soon









new desk just got finished today. I plan on having the tower on the desk.









viewsonic vx2260wm monitor, swan m10 speakers, logitech g5 mouse, icemat glass mousepad









xbox 360 and thinkpad t61. my senns/grados are in that little cubby in the desk right now. my homemade headphone stand isn't complete yet.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

dont you love the lime green fan for improved airflow








stuff on bed moves between chair and bed whenever i need to lay down








laptop and everyone needs a beanbag chair








other side of bed
















i cant live without my a/c









wow i just realized its 4 AM


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopFuel1471* 
Dorm room special


















Is that the FHD2400 or FHD2401?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Hey its Dioder from Ikea, Multi-color led lights set behind the white boards
here is the link, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20119932

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
Ooo nice green lights. How is that desk lighted back behind?


----------



## Kreative1

Getting better Camera lol


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


do you mean the blue lights? if so thats his HAF 932


No up behind his desk there is a green glow that looks cool. I see the HAF and the blue from that but not talking about that.


----------



## eureka

Desk










TV


----------



## TUDJ

I <3 Koppenburg too


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


Here's my updated computer room. desktop build coming very soon









new desk just got finished today. I plan on having the tower on the desk.









viewsonic vx2260wm monitor, swan m10 speakers, logitech g5 mouse, icemat glass mousepad









xbox 360 and thinkpad t61. my senns/grados are in that little cubby in the desk right now. my homemade headphone stand isn't complete yet.










you built that desk







very nice.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


you built that desk







very nice.










thats what i eventually want to achieve with mine jsut doing it lil by lil


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
you built that desk







very nice.









haha no, I just assembled it. It's from Bush. If I had built my own version it would be much different. Kind of like Orcin's desk I would like. The computer tower compartment thing is kind of pointless imo. I would like to build my own desk in the future, it wouldn't be too hard, but it would cost a pretty penny for the tools to make it happen :/, though it may still come out cheaper than if you were to buy a solid wood desk from a furniture store.


----------



## Dylan




----------



## simfreak47

crap. idk.


----------



## simfreak47




----------



## DuckYy

just built this desk last week. been too lazy to finish up my computer/audio setup. still alot of more things to do


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 













































Lolwut?


----------



## mfb412

don't quote all the pics dammit >_>


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


don't quote all the pics dammit >_>


Indeed, especially when saying something stupid and useless like lolwut -___-


----------



## qUAan

heres mine


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7hm*


Here's my new setup with my new keyboard and cathodes no more stupid UV's




















are the cables behind the desk sleeved?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Lolwut?


Care to elaborate?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Care to elaborate?

I was just silently remarking on what a remarkable collection of cheap plastic you have there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Indeed, especially when saying something stupid and useless like lolwut -___-

Lolwut?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
I was just silently remarking on what a remarkable collection of cheap plastic you have there.


Well in doing it, you made yourself look quite stupid.








Everything here does it's job. I have better places to spend my money, like on a life. But it seems you don't believe in those.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Well in doing it, you made yourself look quite stupid.








Everything here does it's job. I have better places to spend my money, like on a life. But it seems you don't believe in those.


I find it amusing that once someone is called out on what they own, they resort to the "I have a life, you dont, so I dont waste my money on lots of computer stuff" excuse. What an idiot.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micah_jones*


I find it amusing that once someone is called out on what they own, they resort to the "I have a life, you dont, so I dont waste my money on lots of computer stuff" excuse. What an idiot.



He has been following me around on his parade, this is not the first time he has tried "call me out".

Make sure you know the whole story bud, it makes you look like an idiot when you make a clueless remark.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


He has been following me around on his parade, this is not the first time he has tried "call me out".

Make sure you know the whole story bud, it makes you look like an idiot when you make a clueless remark.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Well in doing it, you made yourself look quite stupid.








Everything here does it's job. I have better places to spend my money, like on a life. But it seems you don't believe in those.


I'm not on a parade, and seeing as my life exclusively revolves around computers and hot chicks, and I have both, I honestly can't see where you're going with the "no life" tactic.







While I know you have a beige plastic fetish and that's where you feel your allowance should go, there are certainly more important things. I don't know how to convince you of that.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


I'm not on a parade, and seeing as my life exclusively revolves around computers and hot chicks, and I have both, I honestly can't see where you're going with the "no life" tactic.







While I know you have a beige plastic fetish and that's where you feel your allowance should go, there are certainly more important things. I don't know how to convince you of that.


Computers and hot chicks. Interesting life you have.








I have a job as well where I make a (what I think to be) a very good wage at. While you can bash the things that I use, you must also remember that I am very busy working on computers at home as well, so half of the things you are whining about probably are not mine. As for the beige, the monitor is beige. One spare monitor? Find something realistic to complain about.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Computers and hot chicks. Interesting life you have.








I have a job as well where I make a (what I think to be) a very good wage at. While you can bash the things that I use, you must also remember that I am very busy working on computers at home as well, so half of the things you are whining about probably are not mine. As for the beige, the monitor is beige. One spare monitor? Find something realistic to complain about.










Give it a rest Dylan. There's a block list - use it. Aaronmonto has been on mine for a long time.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


He has been following me around on his parade, this is not the first time he has tried "call me out".

Make sure you know the whole story bud, it makes you look like an idiot when you make a clueless remark.










And the funny thing is, it wasnt a clueless remark. You obviously dont have that much of a life, if you troll these forums saying others dont have a life. Meh, you are on my ignore list now.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micah_jones*


And the funny thing is, it wasnt a clueless remark. You obviously dont have that much of a life, if you troll these forums saying others dont have a life. Meh, you are on my ignore list now.


Seriously? Just shut up already.


----------



## Dylan

Just have to say it, but I don't troll here, and I'm not on much either.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Just have to say it, but I don't troll here, and I'm not on much either.

















Next conversation, more desks!


----------



## nissan300ztt

Ah crap I saw this forum needed to post. My workstation is a little small. Im in a small apartment. Moving back home soon.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qUAan* 


















Ooooh, I love your setup. I like the color scheme, your computer tower and your monitor. What size is the monitor?


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
are the cables behind the desk sleeved?

Yeah they are i just used some wire loom.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hyrox* 
Ooooh, I love your setup. I like the color scheme, your computer tower and your monitor. What size is the monitor?

I love your desk! Where did you get it?


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qUAan*


heres mine


Nice g19 man


----------



## Conspiracy

wow qUAan sick setup


----------



## Marco Polo

Current Home Setup


----------



## nissan300ztt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Looking good Section-9, that new monitor and memory coolers looks sweet!!









That looks awesome dude, especially since H.A.W.X its coming out soon!!!









What plans did you use for that desk I think I want one.


----------



## StarMick

Actually its my whole room, but i like it.


----------



## JacobC1983

very nice stuff..

I have same headphones, mouse and keyboard, love them all.. nice stuff man


----------



## StarMick

Lovely setup







You use the G13 for your laptop I suppose?


----------



## Yumyumbublegum




----------



## JacobC1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacobC1983*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarMick*


Lovely setup







You use the G13 for your laptop I suppose?



honestly I never use it.. I was planning on using it with my laptop, but I never use the laptop for games and when I do travel, I don't want to lug it with me.


----------



## cyberspyder

You guys have too little stuff on your desks....my man cave (room) :allteeth:




























Brendan


----------



## Gizmo

Well, the computer room is also the living room, and while I'd prefer my desk to be right in front of the window now, it needs to be near the entertainment center (58" Samsung plasma coming in a week and a half







), plus I would hate to freeze while on the computer during Chicago winters.


----------



## OverVolter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
You guys have too little stuff on your desks....my man cave (room) :allteeth:
Brendan

Hey. Where could i get that clock screensaver? It looks nice


----------



## cyberspyder

Fliqlo (google it)


----------



## ryanggfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gizmo* 
Well, the computer room is also the living room, and while I'd prefer my desk to be right in front of the window now, it needs to be near the entertainment center (58" Samsung plasma coming in a week and a half







), plus I would hate to freeze while on the computer during Chicago winters.


Pretty nice, and I like the view. Looks like a pretty cool city.


----------



## eureka

MOAR


----------



## sexybastard

heres my setup. live in an apartment with my brother (we go to the same uni). we are both computer geeks.

this is my bedroom. computer here is the one in my sig. tv is also connected to the computer. no cable box here... VMC takes care of all tv duties


























can i also include a pic of the htpc? it should count as a computer room lol
dont really use this area too much. mostly for watching the greatest team of all time, the Washington Redskins, play football.

specs of htpc
e2180 @ 3ghz
3gigs ddr2 667mhz
hauppauge hvr 1600 and an evga dual tuner.
nvidia 6600gt (can play css pretty decently







)
all housed in a sleek lian li v880 case (big fan of lian li's btw)


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 









*WAYNE'S WORLD! WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!*









Sccrfreak342


----------



## lordnoak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 











Have/had any dogs? I have some wood that looks like that from my dogs.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordnoak* 
Have/had any dogs? I have some wood that looks like that from my dogs.









lol yes actually i do and they are responsible for that wood


----------



## mlcollins33

heres mine


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*












The only consoles a guy needs.


----------



## OasisGames

One last shot before I move into the dorm. Click for bigger.


----------



## peetree

just got new screen, sorry phone cam is rubbish


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordnoak*


Have/had any dogs? I have some wood that looks like that from my dogs.










What's wrong with the floor? Looks fine to me.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


What's wrong with the floor? Looks fine to me.


The corners of the entertainment center have been chewed on.


----------



## Artemis

Pics of my new office desk and chair.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemis*


Pics of my new office desk and chair.


I could tell you were an MMORPG-gamer before I saw the games. Nice little setup.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemis*


Pics of my new office desk and chair.


Yeah! Starcraft and Diablo II!

Hope you have those cd-keys saved on the Blizzard store. I've lost about 5 games before they let you store them and download game whenever xD. spent at least $100 on the same 2 games haha.


----------



## corry29

^ I still play Diablo II @USWEST
/w *Mk4

got new batteries for my camera, because they always die for some reason (li-ons), and was snapping pictures around to see if it will still die or not, turns out it still dies, so does this mean something is wrong with my camera? it absorbs power too fast and too much?

this is what I snapped



















with flash, i guess


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
^ I still play Diablo II @USWEST
/w *Mk4

got new batteries for my camera, because they always die for some reason (li-ons), and was snapping pictures around to see if it will still die or not, turns out it still dies, so does this mean something is wrong with my camera? it absorbs power too fast and too much?

this is what I snapped

~PICS~

I want to get one of those glass desks so badly but I'm too poor







they look so sweet

as for the camera problem I'm not sure maybe you should just get some rechargeables


----------



## Artemis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Yeah! Starcraft and Diablo II!

Hope you have those cd-keys saved on the Blizzard store. I've lost about 5 games before they let you store them and download game whenever xD. spent at least $100 on the same 2 games haha.

Heheh, yeah I have them saved. I learned the hard way after I lost my Starcraft disks disks


----------



## Dylan

Those monitor stands are nice... but I dunno if I would like having both monitors flat. Would look better if they curved in imo.


----------



## evilspongebob72




----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Those monitor stands are nice... but I dunno if I would like having both monitors flat. Would look better if they curved in imo.

Blasphemer!
Awesome setup as always, Corry. I love the touch panels on those monitors.

And... is that One Tree Hill, evilspongebob?


----------



## ShazBo

I recently moved, now I have a nice new and clean setup.


----------



## PCpwnz

Ehhh not very impressive but what the hell.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
Ehhh not very impressive but what the hell.

I like it, very clean, and functional, and multiple monitors is always a plus.


----------



## Dylan

Stop posting pics of the HAF. You guys are going to make me buy one.


----------



## Brandon1337

room is messy..


----------



## MijnWraak

OVER 1,000,000 VIEWS!

Way to go guys


----------



## texaspaid

Just got my new glass L-desk. I was looking at it for awhile and it finally went on sale at Staples last week, I grabbed the last one.


----------



## Steggy

Pics might come out ridiculously huge don't know if the forum autoresizes, but new comp is done. added to the setup.




























Specs of computer in sig


----------



## phantomgrave

I want an L-Shaped desk sooooo bad now.


----------



## mfb412

is that 360 running off the laptop's monitor?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


is that 360 running off the laptop's monitor?


That my friend, would be an internet cable


----------



## Icekilla

This is my studio, this weekend we made some stuff to it, changed the paint on the walls and added 2 shelves.

Still need to change my monitor for a 22" and maybe get a new desk, but everything at it's time


----------



## Lyric

thats a very dusty solution to cooling...but whatever floats your boat, lol.


----------



## Icekilla

LOL i know, but it's the only way to keep the CPU cool at 3.2GHz.

Besides, I feel like it's not worth to upgrade the cooler for now, maybe I'll upgrade to i7 with watercooling soon and I'll use my sig as a media server. Unless I get $50 to buy a megahalems lol


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


LOL i know, but it's the only way to keep the CPU cool at 3.2GHz.

Besides, I feel like it's not worth to upgrade the cooler for now, maybe I'll upgrade to i7 with watercooling soon and I'll use my sig as a media server. Unless I get $50 to buy a megahalems lol


nice, well if it works thats what counts.









p.s:
I'll sell you my old Prolimatech Megahalem for $45.00. It was used for like 2 weeks then I upgraded to water cooling.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


I want an L-Shaped desk sooooo bad now.










They are awesome. I have so much more room now then on my previous setup not to mention the glass is just super sexy.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


nice, well if it works thats what counts.









p.s:
I'll sell you my old Prolimatech Megahalem for $45.00. It was used for like 2 weeks then I upgraded to water cooling.


sounds interesting... PM me ok?


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
I was just silently remarking on what a remarkable collection of cheap plastic you have there.

Lolwut?

Congratulations, Troll.

You've successfully trolled yourself right into my ignore list!


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brandon1337* 
room is messy..

no its good, but the cables are messy, tie wrap em, or Velcro them


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


is that 360 running off the laptop's monitor?


No, I connect to xbox live that way. Or at least I did before the desktop. I figure the linksys N wifi pci adapter with those antennae and stuff should get me a better signal. I just don't want to pay 100 dollars to connect an xbox wirelessly when i can easily do it myself.


----------



## Unl33t

changed my room around. this is what i came up with.

am going to be making some stands up soon for the speakers. so that should look good hopefully









EDIT: lol i put this in the other one.. oh well..


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here my utopia


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freezebyte* 
here my utopia




























woot! Duke nukem!


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Picked up a new monitor today, it's worked out nicely.


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 
I want an L-Shaped desk sooooo bad now.









I kinda don't want one anymore, lol


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*


Picked up a new monitor today, it's worked out nicely.



























next time let the camera focus, dont just hit the "take picture" button.


----------



## B-roca

Hi guys got my new glass desk yesterday and it was a ***** to get home as its glass top is 1.5mtrs wide and our cars interior is less than that so I had to drive home with my knees in my face but here it is:


----------



## mfb412

PEOPLE, PEOPLE, STOP DOING 5.1 WRONG, SERIOUSLY.
horrible waste.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
PEOPLE, PEOPLE, STOP DOING 5.1 WRONG, SERIOUSLY.
horrible waste.

I used to have my 5.1 like that. But now it's in like a semi-circle around me. But I get just about the same as if it were behind me.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


Here my utopia 










lol such a cute case. Seems very odd to see a mini version of mine


----------



## mlkncrl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


Here my utopia


Same case same cpu








nice room


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


next time let the camera focus, dont just hit the "take picture" button.


I took those on my phone, that's about as good as it'll get.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*


Picked up a new monitor today, it's worked out nicely.


Nice motion blur, man. Makes everything look so epic.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


PEOPLE, PEOPLE, STOP DOING 5.1 WRONG, SERIOUSLY.
horrible waste.


I know but the cables aren't long enough to make it to the wall


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Nice motion blur, man. Makes everything look so epic.


It almost made me fall out of my seat.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


PEOPLE, PEOPLE, STOP DOING 5.1 WRONG, SERIOUSLY.
horrible waste.


Uh, some of us dont' really have many options as far as speaker layout, mkay? Thanks bye....


----------



## gorb

if you dont have the room to set em up, why buy the speakers in the first place?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
if you dont have the room to set em up, why buy the speakers in the first place?

Because I could and wanted too


----------



## GoHigh

Good 2.1 is ALWAYS better than bad 5.1


----------



## GoHigh

Here is a redo of my office pics.

Both of my Q9650 systems are gone now, and replaced by two i7 920 systems. One with 24" is my main rig, and one with triple monitor setup is my workstation.

Enjoy.


----------



## stn0092

I didn't feel like cleaning up.


----------



## weezymagic

nice magic cards. lol
i love those speakers. i have the same ones


----------



## GRPace

http://picasaweb.google.com/PaceGami...eat=directlink

Just did this from the Picasaweb albums. Pretty nice image uploader.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Deathbyalfonzo

havent posted mine in a while


----------



## paquitox

Here's my new setup(pc on sig) office/gaming room, its a work in progress u could say by my wife's chair, looking for a new desk and chair for her as we speak!!Enjoy


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 


















Dude, nice desk! Is it a good buy? I'm looking for a new desk myself.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
I didn't feel like cleaning up.









ff13 wallscroll

Is that a bootleg wallscroll? :O


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
Is that a bootleg wallscroll? :O

Maybe? I wouldn't know. I snatched it off eBay; was shipped from Hong Kong.

It makes no difference to me really.


----------



## gorb

It probably is then >_> I'd like a nice ff13 wallscroll or poster but I'll just wait for official stuff I guess.


----------



## frigger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 









Bob Marley <3


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Here's my new setup(pc on sig) office/gaming room, its a work in progress u could say by my wife's chair, looking for a new desk and chair for her as we speak!!Enjoy

































You have the same router and external HDD is me. Netgear DG834G and the WD MyBook


----------



## SomeDooD

Be careful with that MyBook.... I've had two fail on me. XD


----------



## Dylan

I'm glad I have a Fibre line. All you guys quoting the same pictures a dozen times would kill most connections.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I'm glad I have a Fibre line. All you guys quoting the same pictures a dozen times would kill most connections.
















You're a "Networking Nut". It's just the same pic loading out of your cache.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
You're a "Networking Nut". It's just the same pic loading out of your cache.

Not when it is on different pages. Also, my cache is disabled.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


You're a "Networking Nut". It's just the same pic loading out of your cache.


Not when you clear your history / etc...every day.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Not when you clear your history / etc...every day.


???
Explain.
You only have to load every picture once. So...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


???
Explain.
You only have to load every picture once. So...


If you clear your cache daily, or every time you exit your browser, then you have to load it again.

If you have cache disabled, everytime that picture shows up you have to download it.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you clear your cache daily, or every time you exit your browser, then you have to load it again.

If you have cache disabled, everytime that picture shows up you have to download it.


But I was saying to Dylan you don't need fiber-optics to load a page full of requoted pictures. Because each picture only needs to load once, it doesn't matter how many times it's quoted.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
But I was saying to Dylan you don't need fiber-optics to load a page full of requoted pictures. Because each picture only needs to load once, it doesn't matter how many times it's quoted.

I see what you meant now. I was talking about when it is quoted several pages after it has been posted. Was not really talking about speed as much as bandwidth limits.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
But I was saying to Dylan you don't need fiber-optics to load a page full of requoted pictures. Because each picture only needs to load once, it doesn't matter how many times it's quoted.

no offense, but i think that would fall under common sense...especially since we are all regular users of overclock.net. If you didn't know that....then uh, lol.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyric* 
no offense, but i think that would fall under common sense...especially since we are all regular users of overclock.net. If you didn't know that....then uh, lol.

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## spice003

i have my firefox set to clear cache every time it closes for security reasons


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Dude, nice desk! Is it a good buy? I'm looking for a new desk myself.


Yeah its a cool desk you can buy it at Staples.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i have my firefox set to clear cache every time it closes for security reasons










That's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
i have my firefox set to clear cache every time it closes for security reasons









Same and browsing history, don't need to leave a trail for the GF


----------



## gorb

i'm in the process of rearranging my room >_>


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

not that messy, but the clothes are actually sorta annoying. i myself hate having clothes lying around.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Just rebuilt my monitor stand and got me a new case, so here's my setup now


----------



## armyslowrdr

Well probably not until closer to the holidays when the company releases bonus checks, but it doesn't hurt to prepare. My original setup was posted probably way back halfway into this thread.

I've been wantimg multiple monitors before--I ran into the program called Maxivista today that allows the laptop monitor to be used as a second monotor to a main system.

To make room for the laptop, I moved my tower on to the top of two old computers. The antiquated e-machines have found a new purpose! Cheap furniture!

Eventually when Windows y rolls around, I will rid myself of the laptop, remove the monitor shelf, amd spring for a 21.5 inch Hanns-G, which can be had for as little as around 150 on new egg. It will become the primary, and this 19 in Samsung can be the complimentary device.

I'll also stick in some more RAM and a blue ray burner and maybe a TB internal drive. Maybe even another Logitech Wave--this time wireless. Should all come up to 500 so I can take advantage of the egg's 6 month at no interest.

When my copy of Windows 7 comes, I'll stick to 32 bit for a while. Not ready yet to swim in the 64 bit waters.


----------



## rRav3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezebyte* 
Same and browsing history, don't need to leave a trail for the GF









or you could use the new private browsing mode in firefox 3.5


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


not that messy, but the clothes are actually sorta annoying. i myself hate having clothes lying around.


heh

i dont really mind hanging them up but my closet is full of my parents' stuff (i only have like 20% of the space in there). i do need a larger set of drawers as well, because they're already full too...so there really isn't any room for all my clothes.

generally i just push em all into a big pile and whatever i dont want to get wrinkled i make room for in the closet.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr*


When my copy of Windows 7 comes, I'll stick to 32 bit for a while. Not ready yet to swim in the 64 bit waters.


You should try it. Using the full 4+GB is very nice. I've been using 64-bit windows for the last few years and I have had almost no issues. Now there really aren't any reasons NOT to use 64-bit.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


You should try it. Using the full 4+GB is very nice. I've been using 64-bit windows for the last few years and I have had almost no issues. Now there really aren't any reasons NOT to use 64-bit.


exactly, all that driver support crap is now fixed. everything has 64bit drivers now.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


exactly, all that driver support crap is now fixed. everything has 64bit drivers now.


+ again XD.

I'll never go back to 32 bit, not even on sub-4gb ram machines lol.


----------



## mayhem-pc




----------



## Lord Xeb

How good is that windtunnel? A while back I was looking into getting that case.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
How good is that windtunnel? A while back I was looking into getting that case.

Man, the Windtunnel looks great! I've always thought of it as more of cheapie, due to the price... but it looks awesome in your setup. Temps good?


----------



## mayhem-pc

I have to of the Xclios , and they are both great. they are big and easy to do new builds, I love them , as far as temps , it runs about 23 C all time withe e5200 oclocked to 3.5 . I cant say enough good things about it , including the price.


----------



## mayhem-pc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayhem-pc* 
I have to of the Xclios , and they are both great. they are big and easy to do new builds, I love them , as far as temps , it runs about 23 C all time withe e5200 oclocked to 3.5 . I cant say enough good things about it , including the price.









only one of the 220 , running as well , both 220's are over kill , lol 120 in the back and 120 in the front pushing it all out ....


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
+ again XD.

I'll never go back to 32 bit, not even on sub-4gb ram machines lol.

i actually do load 32 bit on system below 4gb of RAM...for some reason.








ok back to topic! you all have nice rooms. mines below, focused more on the pc area


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 









Looks so awesome man, enjoy your well earned setup bro.


----------



## Unknownm

My desk was cracking, I had to move everything somewhere


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


Looks so awesome man, enjoy your well earned setup bro.










Thanks bro, now its gaming time!!


----------



## Tardious

What Desk is that *paquitox ? *Looks really nice*.
*


----------



## paquitox

Thanks Tradious, Its the VIKA GREVSTA/ VIKA OLEBY from Ikea.







Love it!

here's the link:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39843617


----------



## richardbb85

mine taken few weeks ago


----------



## gorb

ew consoles on the floor


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## Gunfire

I think you need a wee bit more lighting there buddy


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
ew consoles on the floor









nothing wrong with consoles


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


ew consoles on the floor










Whats wrong with consoles on the floor








My PS3 is on the floor


----------



## gorb

well in my experience, having things on the floor makes em that much dustier, that's all


----------



## kaiser37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


i'm in the process of rearranging my room >_>











Dude gorb your no one to comment look at your room.


----------



## Mootsfox




----------



## Dylan

You are offsetting the balance, get that left monitor fixed!


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
My desk was cracking, I had to move everything somewhere


































Precinct #?

CIA @ 395 here.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaiser37* 
Dude gorb your no one to comment look at your room.

are you blind? look at the sentence above the picture. my room is a mess cuz i was in the middle of rearranging it.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 


bet that 9500 is a nice paper weight


----------



## Floy

Btw, sorry for the blurry picture...bad picture...


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 









Btw, sorry for the blurry picture...bad picture...

How'd you shake all that change out of your shoe?


----------



## caraboose

Sort've cleaned up abit?
From this:








To this:









Much cleaner, no?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Sort've cleaned up abit?
From this:








To this:









Much cleaner, no?


Whoooo!

*gives cookie*


----------



## caraboose

Thanks, I could use a cookie


----------



## ChielScape




----------



## PhaedraCorruption

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE..................magical fluffy room of teddy bears.

<3


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChielScape*












Is that a cyba snipa headset? How are those btw?


----------



## ChielScape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tipsycoma*


Is that a cyba snipa headset? How are those btw?


awesome. screw all your Sennheisers, Pioneer, whatever, this is where it's at.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption* 
FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE..................magical fluffy room of teddy bears.

<3

*snip*

Awwwwwwwwwwwww it's so cuuuute


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Sort've cleaned up abit?
From this:








To this:









Much cleaner, no?

it's good, could be a bit cleaner on the floor though


----------



## SKAnk9915

Figured I'd contribute mine.

Recently had the whole room redone along with the whole basement (where I live).

2 dedicated 15Amp lines just for computer/recording with 2 furman power conditioners.
Sony Bravia 46V3000 that I wallmounted and ran cabling through the wall for.
Built my own speakers stands to achieve correct height. Those are JBL LSR4326s.
Remote on desk is a Logitech harmony 550 that controls everything including the dimming can lights.


----------



## gorb

looks great


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKAnk9915*











Figured I'd contribute mine.

Recently had the whole room redone along with the whole basement (where I live).

2 dedicated 15Amp lines just for computer/recording with 2 furman power conditioners.
Sony Bravia 46V3000 that I wallmounted and ran cabling through the wall for.
Built my own speakers stands to achieve correct height. Those are JBL LSR4326s.
Remote on desk is a Logitech harmony 550 that controls everything including the dimming can lights.


sweet setup, i want studio monitors..


----------



## TheSprunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr*


Well probably not until closer to the holidays when the company releases bonus checks, but it doesn't hurt to prepare. My original setup was posted probably way back halfway into this thread.

I've been wantimg multiple monitors before--I ran into the program called Maxivista today that allows the laptop monitor to be used as a second monotor to a main system.

To make room for the laptop, I moved my tower on to the top of two old computers. The antiquated e-machines have found a new purpose! Cheap furniture!

Eventually when Windows y rolls around, I will rid myself of the laptop, remove the monitor shelf, amd spring for a 21.5 inch Hanns-G, which can be had for as little as around 150 on new egg. It will become the primary, and this 19 in Samsung can be the complimentary device.

I'll also stick in some more RAM and a blue ray burner and maybe a TB internal drive. Maybe even another Logitech Wave--this time wireless. Should all come up to 500 so I can take advantage of the egg's 6 month at no interest.

When my copy of Windows 7 comes, I'll stick to 32 bit for a while. Not ready yet to swim in the 64 bit waters.



I like your computer "stand", Nothing like user towers to support a tower


----------



## Swiftes

My new man cave, finally got a new desk!


----------



## Axxess+

How the hell do you manage to game with the highest DP setting ? I can't manage to think of a situation you need it lol.


----------



## gorb

perhaps he just uses it while he's browsing/using his computer? that's the only time i used the super high dpi setting


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


How the hell do you manage to game with the highest DP setting ? I can't manage to think of a situation you need it lol.


Highest is 2K DPI, and that is fine for WaW with Tommy gun etc, I also have quite a small pad, so it works out ideal tbh.


----------



## corry29

haha Swiftes,
that picture of your G5 is just sexy!


----------



## wuddersup

My epic fail of a desk


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuddersup*


My epic fail of a desk











epic fail indeed. there's no pic


----------



## hurrp




----------



## Pringlecks

Sooooooo temporary!


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKAnk9915* 









Figured I'd contribute mine.

Recently had the whole room redone along with the whole basement (where I live).

2 dedicated 15Amp lines just for computer/recording with 2 furman power conditioners.
Sony Bravia 46V3000 that I wallmounted and ran cabling through the wall for.
Built my own speakers stands to achieve correct height. Those are JBL LSR4326s.
Remote on desk is a Logitech harmony 550 that controls everything including the dimming can lights.

i like your set up, very clean.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

sorry for phone quality

watching law and order









here she is booting up win7 rtm [what an ugly case.]









15port switch









pat's, sox, and finger print scanner, i think i forgot to plug it back in









ghetto css server. mom would be proud

















modded rabit ear antenna's, space ball, and boston pendant









canadaland beanie baby chilling next to the f/r speaker. my sister gave it to me. honest.









marlboro, boston, and r/l speaker









l/r speaker, on a shelf i made


----------



## fireware

My computer

The tower. I told you it looked like an old EVO

















Xbox 360.









I have a lot of keys. They reaaaaaaly need to give me a master...


----------



## sikedsyko

Just got all moved into my new apt. at college. I actually love the desk that came in the room. I need another monitor though.








and in the living room we have our media server/front-end-in-one hooked up to a 46" Sony with 5.1.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
Hi guys got my new glass desk yesterday and it was a ***** to get home as its glass top is 1.5mtrs wide and our cars interior is less than that so I had to drive home with my knees in my face but here it is:

you need at least two more monitors on table

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
PEOPLE, PEOPLE, STOP DOING 5.1 WRONG, SERIOUSLY.
horrible waste.

Agreed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I used to have my 5.1 like that. But now it's in like a semi-circle around me. But I get just about the same as if it were behind me.

what your saying is impossible cause you dont hear things that are in front or beside you coming from the back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathbyalfonzo* 









havent posted mine in a while

nice job on the blackbelt i my self have a blackbelt in shaolin kempo/Karate (13 years from age 4 to age 16) and attained a blue belt in Brazilian Jujitsu right now i am training with ultimate fighter winner James Wilks to have a chance of getting a professional fighting career I'm a amateur fighter right now. anyway i have been meaning to get a black belt in taekwondo for a while just to be able to add it to the collection.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pringlecks* 
Sooooooo temporary!










That is an awesome tower! What kind of temps do you get?


----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Thanks Tradious, Its the VIKA GREVSTA/ VIKA OLEBY from Ikea.







Love it!

here's the link:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39843617










Thanks for the link! Hopefully I will get that desk this week


----------



## Conspiracy




----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Thanks for the link! Hopefully I will get that desk this week









Nice, your not gonna regret it, glad I could help!!









One piece of advice, don't install the legs like on they appear on the Ikea link, put them like I did, trust me,










you'll get much more space and it will still look awesome!


----------



## Section-9

Okay moved into a new apartment, here is my current setup.


----------



## dillusional

i supose i can add something to this huge thread. the bottom is a modded spedo the top one im not sure what it is but its modded to. its a temp case while i mode an apevia x-pleasure. plus i got the pioneer's for sound. this has all kinds of names, game station, hack station, all sorts of things. the top machine is out of comission for now it needs a hard drive so all three monitors are running off the spedo.


----------



## HaXXoR

Just finished modding the case for reverse atx

comments appreciated


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 









Just finished modding the case for reverse atx

comments appreciated

I hope that's just a green bottle of something on your printer


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orbiter* 
I hope that's just a green bottle of something on your printer









its actuelly a broken hand held fan, lol

broke the fanblades off it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 
its actuelly a broken hand held fan, lol

broke the fanblades off it

Yeah.....


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah.....

i swear thats what it is, my dog chewed up the blades, im going to try and glue part of an 80mm case fan on it


----------



## Tator Tot

Hahaha, I'm just ribbin ya


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillusional* 
i supose i can add something to this huge thread. the bottom is a modded spedo the top one im not sure what it is but its modded to. its a temp case while i mode an apevia x-pleasure. plus i got the pioneer's for sound. this has all kinds of names, game station, hack station, all sorts of things. the top machine is out of comission for now it needs a hard drive so all three monitors are running off the spedo.

+rep. Reminds me of my old setup! I don't think I've posted it before. Great case.


----------



## .Style

My new desk! So happy, was going to get the one I said above but ended up picking this one up as I think it would of been too large...


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 
i swear thats what it is, my dog chewed up the blades, im going to try and glue part of an 80mm case fan on it



















I was just kidding my friend


----------



## Tardious

I'm getting this desk tomorrow.
http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/content/eb...115/251115.jpg

Here is how it looks now (Bad wallpaper no carpet - recently moved in)









Soon I will decorate. It's not a priority right now though.


----------



## technoredneck95

will be posting pics next month once i receive my paycheck from grandma, i can finally get the IKEA desk i have been wanting


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Cassidy Phuey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


My new desk! So happy, was going to get the one I said above but ended up picking this one up as I think it would of been too large...



















I've got the same speakers!

4 years going now.


----------



## orbiter




----------



## .Style

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassidy Phuey* 
I've got the same speakers!

4 years going now.










haha nice they aren't bad for budgets are they?

I remember when I was building my first PC, i got everything and forgot speakers so just went to a shop and got the cheapest ones I could find


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*












Omg! What desk is that? It's lovely







.


----------



## Syrillian

Heh... I like the desktop on your PC... picture in picture.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heh... I like the desktop on your PC... picture in picture.


yo dawg i herd u liek...


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Omg! What desk is that? It's lovely







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heh... I like the desktop on your PC... picture in picture.


Thanks guys









The desk is called 'Stockholm' and it's available from a few places in the UK for around Â£210 inc delivery, i got mine from officesupermarket.co.uk


----------



## C.J.B.

Here's my workplace..


----------



## JacobC1983

nice work/play area -- that desk is screaming for two more of those monitors or one huge monitor


----------



## mfb412

tri 30"?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## YOURMOMLISK

wow l3ebs I'm diggin the view you got.


----------



## roanie25

I wish I have my own room...


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Here's a panorama of my desk.


----------



## gorb

that looks weird


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Resize those pics so we can see them.









Here's a panorama of my desk.










Sexy









Are you hiding a mac somewhere?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Sexy









Are you hiding a mac somewhere?

Nope, I no longer own my MacBook.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Nope, I no longer own my MacBook.


Looks good. Now ditch the christmas lights and the mighty mouse


----------



## MikeCorti

Well some of you may have seen my disaster from 3 years ago. But now it's reached a whole new level.



















Here's some of the boxes from the build's I've completed over the past few months. (one box is from about 8 years ago actually







)


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeCorti* 
Well some of you may have seen my disaster from 3 years ago. But now it's reached a whole new level.



















Here's some of the boxes from the build's I've completed over the past few months. (one box is from about 8 years ago actually







)










thats so bad it looks staged lol


----------



## MikeCorti

There's still quite a significant portion you can't even see in the pictures. Terrible. But it feels like home. haha.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeCorti* 
Well some of you may have seen my disaster from 3 years ago. But now it's reached a whole new level.



















Here's some of the boxes from the build's I've completed over the past few months. (one box is from about 8 years ago actually







)










LOL you think that's bad you should see by bed room I literally have stuff stacked to the ceiling.


----------



## Dylan

He says he is a network nut? He lets cat 5 hang over his monitor, yep... He's a networking nut.









Nice switch


----------



## MikeCorti

@Dylan, Thank you! Picked it up at a Computer Show in Orange County New York, brand new, for 40 dollars. And it's not like you can go too wrong with Cisco







And don't worry about the CRT and CAT-5. It's actually CAT-6 so the CRT doesn't create any noise(interference). Well not a significant amount that is.

And I used to have a lot more junk but roughly one and a half years ago I had to clean out a lot of stuff. Just didn't have anymore room. Threw away towers, mobos, and all. From P2's to P4's(Refused to use AMD back in the day, but today it's all I go with) Once I move to Texas I'm going to be throwing away a lot of that stuff you see there too. Gonna try and sell the CRT's locally if I can. Maybe for 20 or 25 bucks a pop. They work well. Kinda old technology but still. Nothing short of 17 inches I think. Both in view are probably more than 17 to be perfectly honest. I'll post a whole bunch of stuff up on trader and give it out for free given shipping and handling be paid for. You'll see it.


----------



## fedex1993

Heres an update of my room. Still gotta clean off the desk and move around some stuff the monitor to the the left is hooked up to my a300 running os x and then the 2 monitors are hooked up to the main rig.


----------



## stn0092




----------



## Sanders54

*My computer den..*


----------



## NiK_0_0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
My new desk! So happy, was going to get the one I said above but ended up picking this one up as I think it would of been too large...









Just recently got this chair and I am LOVING it! Although I think sitting in it reclined for hours on end is causing back pains >_>

Heres one with my old chair, rest in peace =(


----------



## mfb412

seeing those X-540s placed so bad makes me sick...


----------



## hitman1985

update on mine








since the pic i went and got extensions for my x-530 so now i have them besides the monitor (they finally fit around my 900 behind my 24" dell







)


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
update on mine








since the pic i went and got extensions for my x-530 so now i have them besides the monitor (they finally fit around my 900 behind my 24" dell







)










what concert are you watching? cramped looking space, live on campus?


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 































































Where did you get the Alba poster?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
what concert are you watching? cramped looking space, live on campus?

Concert = DJ Tiesto Copenhagen (Elements of life i think)
Space = Military housing







this the only room that i was allowed to convert, so i made the best out of it


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
Where did you get the Alba poster?









Dude, you just quoted seven large pictures... And you could probably Google for the poster anyway.


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Dude, you just quoted seven large pictures... And you could probably Google for the poster anyway.

dude who cares?

anyway i googled a bunch of poster sites couldnt find it tyvm.


----------



## Hippe Hond

My room,
Sorry for the quality, N97 quality -.-'.

Will get some decent pictures up soon, including the rest of my room ^^.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
Where did you get the Alba poster?









I won it off eBay. But apparently Amazon has it for less than a dollar...

http://www.amazon.com/MostlyPosters-...1855771&sr=8-1

Search for "Jessica Alba poster" to see other merchants selling it.


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
I won it off eBay. But apparently Amazon has it for less than a dollar...

http://www.amazon.com/MostlyPosters-...1855771&sr=8-1

Search for "Jessica Alba poster" to see other merchants selling it.

Purchased







i live in canada so amazon.com was a no go. and .ca doesnt have it.

so i went directly to the vendor and payed 20 bucks shipped to my door


----------



## Darkknight512

Wallpaper and sidebar gadgets plz


----------



## MasterShake

Still love the one in the OP


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
dude who cares?

anyway i googled a bunch of poster sites couldnt find it tyvm.

I found it first try tyvm. You're just too clever I guess.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
I found it first try tyvm. You're just too clever I guess.

Why be so inconsiderate? You couldnt just link him to it since you found it so easily? Jeez, so much hostility around here lately.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_jones* 
Why be so inconsiderate? You couldnt just link him to it since you found it so easily? Jeez, so much hostility around here lately.

lol its not lately its always:swearing:


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


Concert = DJ Tiesto Copenhagen (Elements of life i think)
Space = Military housing







this the only room that i was allowed to convert, so i made the best out of it










good man, you like the good stuff







i have the dvd too


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hippe Hond*


My room,
Sorry for the quality, N97 quality -.-'.

Will get some decent pictures up soon, including the rest of my room ^^.


that's actually pretty damn good for a phone


----------



## Deathclaw

how does the guy in the first post watch porn?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *micah_jones*


Why be so inconsiderate? You couldnt just link him to it since you found it so easily? Jeez, so much hostility around here lately.


Don't mind him. He's a troll. Either that or he's just not a very agreeable person - I haven't decided yet.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Don't mind him. He's a troll. Either that or he's just not a very agreeable person - I haven't decided yet.


Bingo on both. If I were, in fact, a troll, I would be breaking code to say any more... and there's a fine nonexistent line between me trolling and being disagreeable person. So your decision appears to have already been made.

Edit: And I was simply irritated because the guy quoted a shoot-ton of large pictures. Nobody likes that.


----------



## aaronmonto




----------



## treemagnet88

Wow, that's some setup, man... I think I just saw the same one on 4chan







. I thought about posting it here too.


----------



## enersis

Don't mind the messy wires on the bottom


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enersis*










Don't mind the messy wires on the bottom










very simplistic, well done


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


very simplistic, well done










Perfect symmetry, nice color accents! Love it. +rep


----------



## Madman340

I've got the exact same speakers enersis, even the same model year. Good speakers.

You've got the same monitor as my cousin too, lol!


----------



## enersis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


I've got the exact same speakers enersis, even the same model year. Good speakers.

You've got the same monitor as my cousin too, lol!


awesome, they are good speakers









in the back of my room i have another sub, and speakers mounted on the wall.


----------



## armyslowrdr

I have the same desk and matching bookcase. When I get a 2d monitor, I'm going to remove the monitor shelf. Only neg is the black wood trim on the keyboard tray scratches ultra-easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enersis*










Don't mind the messy wires on the bottom


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*












This has to be a joke.

That is freakin epic.


----------



## Icekilla

Well, I decided to take some new pictures of my studio because we made some modifications to it, and we also bought a new 19" monitor









So, here it is, my humble studio







(Sorry for picture quality... Phone camera's aren't the best in the world







)

























































So... what do you think?

I'm planning to get a small wood box so it can be the standing for the LCD monitor. And maybe to get a few furnishing for the room as well ( so when I get visits, my friends can have a place to lay down).


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enersis*










Don't mind the messy wires on the bottom










You OCD by any chance? Or is that just the clean version of your room?


----------



## scottath




----------



## Croft

Everytime I see 5.1 speakers set up in a row I cry on the inside.


----------



## scottath

yeah i know - but i cannot put them behind me.....the wall is 3m away
wont be able to hear them

i have windows setup as:
2 front
2 side
1 middle + sub

so they are side speakers according to windows....


----------



## Mootsfox

Pending a reorganization.










Also, you can see that my power switch is not hooked up because I'm too lazy to rewire the connectors that came with the case, as the pins for the LEDs and switches are in one brick...


----------



## zomgiwin

gonna replace mouse with roccat kone which i ordered today


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Croft*


Everytime I see 5.1 speakers set up in a row I cry on the inside.


Be happy.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*












Looks like the Guitar Center "high end" room.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Croft*


Everytime I see 5.1 speakers set up in a row I cry on the inside.


AHH me too.
Such a waste.


----------



## enersis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


You OCD by any chance? Or is that just the clean version of your room?










I have always been a neat freak







:


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enersis*


I have always been a neat freak







:


Me too, rearrange the speakers:


----------



## aaronmonto

Ahh, I keep seeing those speakers, paquitox. What's the make or model? They look like Logitech's.
Nice IKEA desk btw. I'm getting the same one to replace my old IKEA desk that was made of sawdust.


----------



## enersis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Me too, rearrange the speakers:










thats an awesome setup


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Ahh, I keep seeing those speakers, paquitox. What's the make or model? They look like Logitech's.
Nice IKEA desk btw. I'm getting the same one to replace my old IKEA desk that was made of sawdust.

Thanks!! They are the Logitech X-530 got em at walmart for $80!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *enersis* 
thats an awesome setup

Thanks a lot budy!


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enersis* 
thats an awesome setup

Um, you do know that your mnitor reads 22', you've got a 22 foot monitor? Me want one.

On topic. I <3 that desk, how much would that run me? And I've got those exact same speakers to.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Um, you do know that your mnitor reads 22', you've got a 22 foot monitor? Me want one.

On topic. I <3 that desk, how much would that run me? And I've got those exact same speakers to.


Awesome, they are great huh!

About the desk, its only $110 on Ikea, here's the link:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39843617


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Awesome, they are great huh!

About the desk, its only $110 on Ikea, here's the link:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39843617


Nevermind. I'm not made of money like y'all


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Nevermind. I'm not made of money like y'all










I'm planning on building an L-shaped version of that desk in a few weeks. I really like the contrast between the birch and the flat black veneer on top. A 3/4" x 4' x 8' sheet of MDF runs $25. Plus the veneer and some legs, most likely well under $50


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Um, you do know that your mnitor reads 22', you've got a 22 foot monitor? Me want one.

On topic. I <3 that desk, how much would that run me? And I've got those exact same speakers to.


Ugh... I can't believe the number of people who do that.


----------



## enersis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Ugh... I can't believe the number of people who do that.


I always forget to hit shift, lol.
Fixing now


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Thanks!! They are the Logitech X-530 got em at walmart for $80!!









Thanks a lot budy!

i got my X-540's (which are better) for less :|


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i got my X-540's (which are better) for less :|

Shipped I'm guessing though... X-540's are always under $80, but what makes them better anyway? The X-230's are WAYYY better than the X-240's. Hope you aren't making assumptions by model number. It's like saying the Q8300 is better than the Q6600 or the 9800 GT is better than the 8800 GT (the latter of which could be true, but still an ignorant statement).


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i got my X-540's (which are better) for less :|

*First:* Where did u got them for less?? Never seen them below $99. Maybe online, but with shipping cost??
Ooohh and mine were $74.88 to be exact.
*Second:* And I don't wanna start some controversy here but,
How are they better?? Just to know!
In my opinion the X-540 isn't much more than a redesign of the X-530's. From what I've read, the 530 and 540's are the same, just a few minor upgrades, such as the looks and a mp3 adapter.


----------



## Deagle50ae

they're all junk processing, junk amplification with cheapo parts. to call one better than the other his trivial.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
they're all junk processing, junk amplification with cheapo amplification. to call one better than the other his trivial.

Am not even gonna respond to that statement.....


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Am not even gonna respond to that statement.....










While he was a little hostile in how he said it... I will not disagree with him.....


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Am not even gonna respond to that statement.....









No matter how many speakers you have, nothing beats a pair o' big ol' amps. But +rep for being so tolerant and for having a sweet setup.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
While he was a little hostile in how he said it... I will not disagree with him.....

They may not be the best of the best in surround sound for PC's, but they serve its purpose extremely good. Enough said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
No matter how many speakers you have, nothing beats a pair o' big ol' amps. But +rep for being so tolerant and for having a sweet setup.

Ur right on that, Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 










I got the same poster.


----------



## Big Wiggly




----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly* 










That recliner looks so comfy
Makes me want to sell my futon and just get a recliner


----------



## MikeCorti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
While he was a little hostile in how he said it... I will not disagree with him.....

Couldn't say that. Cut and strip the wires, wire the speakers into an independent amp with a more structured form of surround sound and you'd be very surprised. Did this with those speakers + a set of Harmon and Kardon (5.1) into one independent amp at 8ohms per channel. You'd be really surprised at how much they sound like the Boss system in my basement. With the correct equalizer settings applied that is.

Just my two cents~


----------



## bryce

Re-arranged somewhat to make room for a better home theater setup.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MikeCorti*


Couldn't say that. Cut and strip the wires, wire the speakers into an independent amp with a more structured form of surround sound and you'd be very surprised. Did this with those speakers + a set of Harmon and Kardon (5.1) into one independent amp at 8ohms per channel. You'd be really surprised at how much they sound like the Boss system in my basement. With the correct equalizer settings applied that is.

Just my two cents~










and by the time somebody goes through the trouble, one would be better off just buying some full-range 4" drivers and building small cabs to run off a proper amp.


----------



## euroh

Nice rooms everybody!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Shipped I'm guessing though... X-540's are always under $80, but what makes them better anyway? The X-230's are WAYYY better than the X-240's. Hope you aren't making assumptions by model number. It's like saying the Q8300 is better than the Q6600 or the 9800 GT is better than the 8800 GT (the latter of which could be true, but still an ignorant statement).

i've heard them both personally, i don't really know the difference, but in a way the 540's just sounded better, and with them being less expensive... (local shop)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
While he was a little hostile in how he said it... I will not disagree with him.....

he IS right, even the best of the best in PC speakers are in the lowest end of the speaker spectrum, but hence, not everyone has the money to make a PC based hi-fi setup... (although i DO have some JB-Systems 250w monsters in the room next to me that just need some adapting...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
They may not be the best of the best in surround sound for PC's, but they serve its purpose extremely good. Enough said.


that's exactly what i bought them for, i just want decent quality, it's not like i'm a raging audiophile, if i was, i'd have an auzentech prelude sound card and one hell of a sound system, but i don't...


----------



## Sgtbash

Moving house soon, = MUCH better setup.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Moving house soon, = MUCH better setup.










Best PC room picture EVER!

Cute doggy!


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Best PC room picture EVER!

Cute doggy!

He was just posting on OCN


----------



## bryce

My setup is crap. I can't think of anyway to freaken organize it. All my stuff is old and I just wished I could use my money to get some newer stuff







.

I so want rackmount cases, but I'm afraid everytime I buy a computer part or something my mom is like what a waste on that crap...not knowing that this IS MY LIFE, nothing else for me to do.


----------



## DazTora

I'm in the process of sorting out the spare room to put my computer In, so Ill post a picture when that's done.


----------



## corry29

testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,


































but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,

but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

So...damn...organized...

I couldn't live in there -_-...


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,

but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV


goddamn thats nice man.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,

but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

Doesn't the monitors have dual inputs or something? Use the TV and monitor of it if you can. Or, get a cheap tv tuner for the computer and use it that way XD.

Computers get first priority over anythign else in my life right now. Yes, I think they're mine and the only thing that matters to me. Well, they are really.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

Your wardrobe needs more color.









And all those freaking shoes...


----------



## Thejosh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,

but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

ocd on ocn .... nice


----------



## Thejosh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly* 

















bro you used a door for a desk... i love it ...you must be a *******

+1 for innovative ways of recycling

is that a hot pocket?


----------



## Quantum Man

This is where I work and play.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Count me out, I got the kitchen as my computer space. Its hot and definately cramped.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is where I work and play.


















So does your line of work require the 5DMKII, or is that for play?


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thejosh* 
bro you used a door for a desk... i love it ...you must be a *******

+1 for innovative ways of recycling

is that a hot pocket?

1. Not a *******
2. yes hot pockets are yum


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is where I work and play.


















Very nice man!!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is where I work and play.


















You must use your mac for a space heater.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is where I work and play.




































Hey bro, you gotta use synergy. One mouse and keyboard for multiple systems. It links them together so you can move your mouse between computers as if it was a multiple monitor setup.


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,










but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

What monitor mounts are you using again. I know i asked back in a couple of pages but to hard to go back and find it







.


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
So does your line of work require the 5DMKII, or is that for play?









Haha it's for work AND play!







But definitely used more often for work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
You must use your mac for a space heater.









The PC is the real heat hog in this relationship.


----------



## MikeCorti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
and by the time somebody goes through the trouble, one would be better off just buying some full-range 4" drivers and building small cabs to run off a proper amp.

Trouble? What trouble? As far as I know, building cabs for them would be more trouble then wiring a few speakers. Not to mention you'd be buying more. Not to mention i had all of these speakers sitting around with blown amps in the woofers.

P.S. I already have two wired in, though assembled in enclosures and contain tweeters when purchased. lol


----------



## Unl33t

got a new desk for my birthday today.

nothing fancy, but does the job


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
testing the power draining problem on my camera, so i was snapping around again,










but nothing changed, I'm thinking to switching back to a single monitor,
back to my T260HD because I miss TV

duuuude WAY TOO clean and organized

You could always put those 2 monitors on seperate stands and put your T260HD in the middle for tri-monitors.


----------



## wannabe_OC




----------



## Darren9

Ignore the wires behind the desk


----------



## Dylan

Not getting any interference on that monitor because of the speaker, are you?
I know CRT's will, but Ive never tried it with an LCD.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darren9* 
Ignore the wires behind the desk


















what speakers are those?? they look sweet









BTW nice setup!


----------



## gorb

constantly moving things around in my room >_>


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Not getting any interference on that monitor because of the speaker, are you?
I know CRT's will, but Ive never tried it with an LCD.

You would hope centers are heavily sheilded as you don't have much choice but to put it near the screen, but no it seems fine, not sure they can affect LCD in the same way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
what speakers are those?? they look sweet









BTW nice setup!

Thanks, there Monitor Audio BR's.


----------



## Viper897

LCD's as far as i know arent affected by magnets like CRT's were.


----------



## ensu3




----------



## Thejosh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darren9* 
Ignore the wires behind the desk


















i like


----------



## PCpwnz

This is not mine but for my dads office. Im still working on it. I think it looks pretty schnazzy.


----------



## Freightweight

This was my setup at college









This is it right now that I am home


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viper897*


LCD's as far as i know arent affected by magnets like CRT's were.


As far as I know, most "new" CRT's are well shielded.


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
What monitor mounts are you using again. I know i asked back in a couple of pages but to hard to go back and find it







.

Hello,
I use a black Ergotron LX with a extra arm to hold my 2x monitors


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freightweight*


....


Comfy lookin couch/chair man.


----------



## OasisGames

My dorm. TV is a 22" 1080p LCD, attached via good old fashion VGA - the picture is great. Displays are two old 22" ViewSonic VA2226ws, 1680x1050 each. For specs on the computer, check the sig rig \\/


----------



## Icekilla

Is that a microwave oven?


----------



## Gunfire

It appears so.


----------



## Icekilla

wouldn't that damage the LCD that is on the top of it? and also cause HEAVY interference on the WiFi network? I know it's useful for itnensive hours of gaming but... How hard is it to go to the kitchen and make something to eat?


----------



## OasisGames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


wouldn't that damage the LCD that is on the top of it? and also cause HEAVY interference on the WiFi network? I know it's useful for itnensive hours of gaming but... How hard is it to go to the kitchen and make something to eat?


1. No, as microwaves don't emit radiation beyond their casings. Microwave Myths 101.
2. There is no WiFi up here, and even if there were, same as above.
3. This is a dorm room, there is no kitchen, I'd have to go down four flights of stairs for cooked food.


----------



## Icekilla

ouch... okay...

College dorm room?


----------



## OasisGames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
College dorm room?

Yep, UIUC.


----------



## Icekilla

Nice, what career are you studying?


----------



## OasisGames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Nice, what career are you studying?


Computer Science.

Now we're getting so offtopic I feel I should take more pics to make up for it...


----------



## whiterabbit

Here is mine:










And yes, I have Hexbugs on my desk they were free with the case.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whiterabbit*


Here is mine:

And yes, I have Hexbugs on my desk they were free with the case.



I see your IT manager there on the right too.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OasisGames*











My dorm. TV is a 22" 1080p LCD, attached via good old fashion VGA - the picture is great. Displays are two old 22" ViewSonic VA2226ws, 1680x1050 each. For specs on the computer, check the sig rig \\/


do all schools use that fridge and microwave combo cause thats the combo that is in every dorm at my school.


----------



## caraboose

Figured I'd take a pretty picture with "no" lights on.

*no lighting = safety lighting like they have in theaters


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OasisGames*


1. No, as microwaves don't emit radiation beyond their casings. Microwave Myths 101.
2. There is no WiFi up here, and even if there were, same as above.
3. This is a dorm room, there is no kitchen, I'd have to go down four flights of stairs for cooked food.


I've had my microwave interfere with my wireless, but only when running and it didn't completely keep it from working


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*










Figured I'd take a pretty picture with "no" lights on.

*no lighting = safety lighting like they have in theaters


Great setup. What type of flight-sims are you into; I'm currently playing LOMAC: FC and IL-2 1946


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evontroy*


Great setup. What type of flight-sims are you into; I'm currently playing LOMAC: FC and IL-2 1946


Thanks
Well, I own every Microsoft Flight Simulator ever created, and every X-Plane









Also, I'm working on a Hawker Beechcraft Baron G58 cockpit, so I'll have pic of that later on, not right now though because it's not even started yet.


----------



## mfb412

heh


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*










Figured I'd take a pretty picture with "no" lights on.

*no lighting = safety lighting like they have in theaters


Oh man at first glance I thought your tri-monitor setup was a bright window in your room. Nice setup.

I took a couple of new pics while I was clean, pick up some new speakers that are beast.





































*edited, I had images on imagenerd now on tinypic.


----------



## zmyth770

This is my Room at the moment, Undergoing some changes.

Gave away my Sig rig to my Nan, Now building a new one slowly, So only have my Laptop at the moment and an empty shell to work with.
Just working out how to mod it for my own Wants and getting everything ready.

Currently waiting on delivery of my new leather chair, New speakers for the new computer, Computer parts, my 23" LCD.

The CRT monitor is hooked up to the laptop and the computer under my desk is used when im angry at people. i wont go into it though































































*
The Workshop*


----------



## MasterShake

Jeez with all the shots of 20 and 22 inch screens are making me think i went a bit overboard in buying a 24.


----------



## da tick 07

my room looks like a mod shop on week days. i clean it up on the weekends for the girls;] stupid school and work keeps me from modding!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Jeez with all the shots of 20 and 22 inch screens are making me think i went a bit overboard in buying a 24.


Not at all...My main screen is a 24" and I'm more then happy with mine...


----------



## mfb412

i see a whole lotta love for microsoft's lifecam VX 3000


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Not at all...My main screen is a 24" and I'm more then happy with mine...









I always revert from 1080p back to 800 x 600 whenever I want to be a Counterstrike god. Smaller resolutions generally give you more control in FPS's. Ever notice how the extremely skilled players often have dated setups, e.g. smaller screens?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
I always revert from 1080p back to 800 x 600 whenever I want to be a Counterstrike god. Smaller resolutions generally give you more control in FPS's. Ever notice how the extremely skilled players often have dated setups, e.g. smaller screens?









15 inches of power









~B~


----------



## zmyth770

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*









15 inches of power









~B~


Sounds like my love life


----------



## zelix

bedroom, just gots a poster for it


----------



## catalyst

finally got the rig set up the way i want it. just need to get stuff on the walls now


----------



## Gryph3n

View from my current location...


----------



## 856Media

I <3 this thread. My computer area is wayyyyyyyyy to messy and ******ed to post.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly* 

















i spy a hot pocket. YUUUUUSSSSSSS


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryph3n* 
View from my current location...










on the floor?
















here is mine, not sure if i have posted it before, but here it is. Yes that is a real gun, my pride and joy. My Chinese SKS Semi-Auto Assault Rifle 7.62x39mm FMJ w/ 20 round mag fully loaded







.


----------



## 856Media

I will now add my nasty mess of a computer area.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I will now add my nasty mess of a computer area.










not bad, look at mine, i think mine is worst


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I will now add my nasty mess of a computer area.










May I please open that box?


----------



## ljason8eg

Upgraded from a 226BW to a T260 and got rid of all the tri cools in my 1200.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zmyth770* 
Sounds like my love life
























vibrators come in 15" wow


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Upgraded from a 226BW to a T260 and got rid of all the tri cools in my 1200.

May I recommend an SRT Lightning? I really loved mine for the few months I had it, and after going back to the g25 shifter, it just wasn't the same. Now I don't even have a shifter anymore


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
May I recommend an SRT Lightning? I really loved mine for the few months I had it, and after going back to the g25 shifter, it just wasn't the same. Now I don't even have a shifter anymore









99% of the time I just use the paddles because it's a tiny bit faster, and every little bit helps.

I would like to try something better than the G25's shifter though. Needs some actual resistance.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


99% of the time I just use the paddles because it's a tiny bit faster, and every little bit helps.

I would like to try something better than the G25's shifter though. Needs some actual resistance.


IMO, I'd rather enjoy myself while racing than get .01 faster lap times. And there's more to master too, shifting takes a lot of practicing especially on an h-shifter. I really, really enjoyed the SRT. If it cost half as much, I'd definitely buy one again, but I'll just be saving up for one and a new Fanatec wheel, the g25 is slowly dying lol.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


IMO, I'd rather enjoy myself while racing than get .01 faster lap times. And there's more to master too, shifting takes a lot of practicing especially on an h-shifter. I really, really enjoyed the SRT. If it cost half as much, I'd definitely buy one again, but I'll just be saving up for one and a new Fanatec wheel, the g25 is slowly dying lol.


I don't use it more for the risk of missing a shift because it doesn't always register that its in gear correctly. Must be getting worn out or something. I really don't want to be the cause of a pile up because I suddenly stopped going. lol

I never really found it hard to master the H pattern, especially since most race cars don't even need the clutch to be used on upshifting or downshifting. A street car in real life on the other hand..yeah that takes some practice to be quick.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


May I please open that box?










If you mean the DO NOT OPEN labeled box on my table here, then no, it will release the demons of the next Apocalypse and jump start the next coming of Jesus Christ.


----------



## gabbygenier

here is my setup


----------



## yang88she

kicked my son off of my desk until I can get a new "attachment" to combine his setup to the desk...


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


kicked my son off of my desk until I can get a new "attachment" to combine his setup to the desk...











Get some flexible hose sleeving man. Home Depot that **** up. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## yang88she

haha, i have a see through glass desk, I have too many wires haha


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


haha, i have a see through glass desk, I have too many wires haha


Srsly. Get some rubber flex covers. clean that up. IT HURTSSSSSSS


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 


gota a new/used 15"touch screen today


----------



## bryce

Moved some things around a bit. Still have that mess of cables, I swear I'll fix it up nice when I move out of my parent's house.

Anyways, from left to right.

Laptop - irc client mainly
Main PC - personal/gaming
iMac - dual'd screen with 22" lcd/work computer
eMac - recording tv computer/replaytv

All connected via Syngery from the Saitek/logitech mouse. I need to get my rig moved from the middle of the desk to under it, maybe build a shelf for it, idk. Once that's under the desk, iMac moves over some, another computer for linux is there, etc.


----------



## Dylan

Nice Ball Python? I'm pretty sure that's what it is.









@ Bryce. Requests more pictures and details of the small Mixing Console I see there.


----------



## bryce

@Dylan: http://photos.bryceeason.net/ Not today's, but recent. And I'm a vide editor, so that's what the audio board is for. Set my audio levels and all.


----------



## Bigspender




----------



## Icekilla

do I see a FiOS modem there?


----------



## Steggy

I was considering getting that desk, i thought it looked familiar ha. how are you enjoying it?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Moved some things around a bit. Still have that mess of cables, I swear I'll fix it up nice when I move out of my parent's house.

Anyways, from left to right.

Laptop - irc client mainly
Main PC - personal/gaming
iMac - dual'd screen with 22" lcd/work computer
eMac - recording tv computer/replaytv

All connected via Syngery from the Saitek/logitech mouse. I need to get my rig moved from the middle of the desk to under it, maybe build a shelf for it, idk. Once that's under the desk, iMac moves over some, another computer for linux is there, etc.


That's a lot of hardware you're surrounded by, bet it gets hot in there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


gota a new/used 15"touch screen today


Which brand/model? Looks like it was ripped from cash register.









Here's my current setup, everything in my sig:


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


That's a lot of hardware you're surrounded by, bet it gets hot in there.

Which brand/model? Looks like it was ripped from cash register.









Here's my current setup, everything in my sig:




















we have the same chair


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabbygenier*


here is my setup


























dude, incase you didn't notice, there's a fricking snake on your desk. might wanna get that sorted out before you game next


----------



## .Style

OMG I totally didn't see that when I first looked..lol


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


OMG I totally didn't see that when I first looked..lol


haha, yeah i nearly missed it too!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


we have the same chair










Sam's Club's cheapest! About to fall off the column.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Sam's Club's cheapest! About to fall off the column.


got it off some random store, needed a quick replacement


----------



## bryce

My power's been going out recently a lot







. I'll go sleep for a few hours and wake up to everything off and it's just the computers







. It's not normal to have power go off and on multiple times a week is it







.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


My power's been going out recently a lot







. I'll go sleep for a few hours and wake up to everything off and it's just the computers







. It's not normal to have power go off and on multiple times a week is it







.


It is where I live here in BFE. Thats why I have UPS on everything and a generator on standby.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*












We have same keyboard, I like ur shiny black desk, Ive been thinking on getting a glass top for mine, its black so it will make it shine like that! Also nice speakers!


----------



## Gunfire

@DorkSterr; What desk or Table is that? And where did you get it?


----------



## mmparkskier

Gots to love Bose. UHMERICAH!


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freightweight* 
This was my setup at college









This is it right now that I am home









Is that dog poo on the desk in the first photo?


----------



## axeafordmartin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I don't use it more for the risk of missing a shift because it doesn't always register that its in gear correctly. Must be getting worn out or something. I really don't want to be the cause of a pile up because I suddenly stopped going. lol

I never really found it hard to master the H pattern, especially since most race cars don't even need the clutch to be used on upshifting or downshifting. A street car in real life on the other hand..yeah that takes some practice to be quick.


what are you saying i know people who race cars (as well as my dad/uncle and they run a clutch on up and dpwn shifting and he owns the TWR Jaguar (1985 winner in bathurst,24spa) and hes sport spaden has a clutch and up/down shifting


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *axeafordmartin* 
what are you saying i know people who race cars (as well as my dad/uncle and they run a clutch on up and dpwn shifting and he owns the TWR Jaguar (1985 winner in bathurst,24spa) and hes sport spaden has a clutch and up/down shifting

Not all "sports cars" (automobiles designed to be raced) use clutches and h-shifters, many use sequential without a clutch. And even if the car in real life is designed to use a clutch and h-shifter, a PC racing simulator doesn't always force you to use a clutch since not everyone has wheel/pedal sets with clutches.


----------



## SentryOptic

Updated setup (with rotating wallpaper):


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Updated setup (with rotating wallpaper):









]


sexy shot









how much were the HaanGs? i heard they are ok monitors.. hows your experience with them?


----------



## hy897t

Enjoy


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axeafordmartin*


what are you saying i know people who race cars (as well as my dad/uncle and they run a clutch on up and dpwn shifting and he owns the TWR Jaguar (1985 winner in bathurst,24spa) and hes sport spaden has a clutch and up/down shifting


I've raced late model stock cars in real life before. I use the clutch to get moving from a standstill. That's it. Upshifting is done by simply cracking the throttle and shifting, downshifting is again done clutchless with just a tiny blip of the gas to rev match. That car by no means has a fancy transmission, and I have never ruined one. Most modern *race cars* do not require the clutch for shifting at speed.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Updated setup (with rotating wallpaper):











are those 28"? the setup looks nice.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


are those 28"? the setup looks nice.


They are both 19"


----------



## JSwanzy

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


sexy shot









how much were the HaanGs? i heard they are ok monitors.. hows your experience with them?


Not bad at all, I think they were $165 a-piece when I bought them a year ago. Much cheaper now, what with the "monitor revolution" and all.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Not bad at all, I think they were $165 a-piece when I bought them a year ago. Much cheaper now, what with the "monitor revolution" and all.


Monitor revolution? Please elaborate. I have noticed you can get a hell of a lot more for the money now than you could a year ago, but what gives?


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Monitor revolution? Please elaborate. I have noticed you can get a hell of a lot more for the money now than you could a year ago, but what gives?


That's pretty much what I meant









Here's the exact model from Newegg. Way cheaper now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824254023

and FYI, they're great. I've had no problems with them thusfar.


----------



## Jeshua

Mine


----------



## Lemondrips

^ Thats a sweet setup, but I think I would go blind sitting that close with that wheel.


----------



## 856Media

I broke down and bought a chair today, with a replacement warranty.

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Vocaz...3#ReviewHeader

its so freaking comfortable. You can't beat it for $80. The mesh back conforms to your backs shape. So good.


----------



## bryce

I'll post a pic. of my setup lol. AGAIN.

From left to right.

SEXANE - Windows Vista Ultimate 64 2gb RAM (needs an upgrade bad, but no more ram slots lol, it came with 1gb RAM)

ARGON - Ubuntu 9.04

HEXANE - Windows 7 64 / Arch64

LENNY - iMac - Connected as dual display with the 22" with HEXANE

APU - eMac

Still got theee under the left desk that I need to get fixed up. From missing hard drives, cables, ethernet cables, etc. Once I get another ethernet cable for ARGON, I'll remove the keyboard/mouse from it and use syngergy on it like the others.

http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1000685r.jpg/

http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1000686x.jpg/

http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1000687i.jpg/


----------



## XAnarchy

Ahh i so need to get my camera out, just setup my new HTPC room, and i use it more than my normal computer lol.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 









Sick setup.









Here's mine again.


----------



## eureka

<3


----------



## XAnarchy

***? Why do you have the monitor that way. Certainly different.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*











<3


A fan of To Aru Majutsu no Index/To Aru Kagaku no Railgun?


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
***? Why do you have the monitor that way. Certainly different.

In preparation of getting a Dreamcast VGA box for tate shooters.


----------



## C.J.B.

updated


----------



## Dylan

Finished building my new desk:


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.J.B.*


updated











I see a DJ program. what is it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Finished building my new desk:



















Stain and Varnish the legs.


----------



## Deth V

My setup. (Excuse the CRT monitor I don't have the money for a new one yet.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Stain and Varnish the legs.

Router the legs, would look decent then. Err, not that it doesn't already. Good job, well designed, looks stury?


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deth V*











My setup. (Excuse the CRT monitor I don't have the money for a new one yet.


Dude, at least CL a 19inch flat screen, for like $50.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Took these today. its, october 1st 2009. (putting the specific date so if i see this post a long ways down the road, i will remember when it was







)


----------



## hxcnero

what i got. main monitor is a 24. other is a 22.


----------



## nivlek

My third revision, got my rig in wc not long ago


----------



## 856Media

SOOO bright. That is an awkward screen setup.

Those mesh chairs rule. I have one.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 









Nice pic(s). May I ask where or how you got a Blue-colored Matrix Screensaver like that? I just have the "normal" green one.

Thnx.


----------



## mfb412

it's the ks_matrix
google it mate


----------



## Shane1244

Really nice!


----------



## Shane1244

Here is mine! Just cleaned up!


----------



## paquitox

^ Nice, I like the "Wallpaper"!!!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


^ Nice, I like the "Wallpaper"!!!


Yeah it rocks!









Thanks!


----------



## reberto

Got a sorta new setup, thought I would post pics

From the left:
iMac G4 17' 1.0ghz (10.5.8/Ubuntu 9.04), ghetto TV for late night watching before I go to bed (with my ol' Sennheiser HD515s plugged in







), my tower on a old-ish TV stand (look on the bottom shelf, yes that is an N64. Yes it works, currently plugged into my big monitor), 2nd Monitor (Gateway HD2200), external USB DVD-RW drive, Gameboy Color (currently playing Pokemon Blue), 80Gb iPod Video (about to die), main monitor (Gateway FHD2400, better than the FHD2401 that replaced it), Dell Mini 9, PS3.









Closer view of my (cluttered) desk.








And yes, I was listening to BeyoncÃ© when I took the photo (what can I say, Single Ladies brings on the lulz)


----------



## MijnWraak

I spy a 5870!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


I spy a 5870!


Snipaaa! I missed that, Very nice. Also, It's upside down so you can see the sexyness of it.


----------



## Loosenut

I searched and searched for a desk of this size, now I have it...enjoy


----------



## mfb412

that.is.awesome


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I searched and searched for a desk of this size, now I have it...enjoy










Get ultramon. It will let you put a task bar on the 2nd monitor.


----------



## rastablast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
I searched and searched for a desk of this size, now I have it...enjoy









awesome ****ing desk, where'd you get it


----------



## opty165

Here's my friends setup. Simple, and comfortable


----------



## Steggy

took me a while to realize he wasn't playing xbox or playstation, and that he was actually playing gameboy advance lolol.


----------



## aaronmonto

A week ago... soon to be much improved... pretty crappy picture with pretty crappy quality; it's fresh off my craigslist ad:


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rastablast*


awesome ****ing desk, where'd you get it


I got it at a moving sale for $35


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nivlek* 
My third revision, got my rig in wc not long ago



























That chair is ridiculously beautiful,
i don't know if that makes sense,
but basically, I like your chair


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nivlek*


My third revision, got my rig in wc not long ago




























You should really put those speakers into an equilateral triange, with your head being the third point. You'll get a clearer sound


----------



## Takkei

Haven't posted mine in a while.








I wish I had a better camera.


----------



## FadeToBright

I need to paint, but this is my new setup at my apartment.


----------



## cathode

I just spent 2 hours cleaning and reorganizing stuff. The Gateway CRT monitor/keyboard go to the Dell (go figure) sitting on the desk between the two monitors. The Dell is running openSUSE and provides services like postgreSQL, Subversion, FTP, etc









The other PC is my sig rig, running windows 7 Ultimate x64 build 7600 (RTM) and is enjoying it's new home under the desk. It's monitor (Gateway FHD2400 24" LCD) is sitting on top of the Dell PowerConnect 2724 24-port gigabit switch, which gets much more full when I host LAN parties for me and friends


----------



## d0ntacos

heres my setup..


----------



## Dylan

Get that switch on a rack!


----------



## aaronmonto

cathode, that Pentium D 920 is deeply confusing me... it's worse than an Athlon 3200+. Why are you pairing that with an 8800 GTX, a $500 card?


----------



## Reflux

I'm not tidying up. Screw it.

Here you go, this is my hovel / closet.

Desk









Entrance









Back Corner









Front Forward Corner









Front Rear Corner









Out the Window at 5 in the Morning..


----------



## Vostro

Please get the cereal in the sink! lol


----------



## Meekay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I see a DJ program. what is it.

that looks like winamp to me with a skin.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Please get the cereal in the sink! lol









So you're one of those people who just dumps all their stuff in the sink and waits for someone else to deal with it? No respect there man. Sorry.


----------



## spice003

can you people resize your pictures.:swearing:


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


can you people resize your pictures.:swearing:


OCN automatically resizes the pictures, stop whining.


----------



## spice003

but it has to load them first and it take time.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


OCN automatically resizes the pictures, stop whining.


Some of these pictures are kind of massive... 1-2MB+ some of 'em. And it does get a little annoying if you have the max posts per page and you visit this thread often to have to stretch out 60TB of cache.
(^*exaggeration)


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


but it has to load them first and it take time.


You mean pictures take time to load! What the hell?!?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Some of these pictures are kind of massive... 1-2MB+ some of 'em. And it does get a little annoying if you have the max posts per page and you visit this thread often to have to stretch out 60TB of cache.


Way to over exaggerate there









Nothing is wrong with the photos that people are currently posting. Neither my tower, Mini 9 or PS3 has ever had a problem with them at all.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


You mean pictures take time to load! What the hell?!?

Way to over exaggerate there









Nothing is wrong with the photos that people are currently posting. Neither my tower, Mini 9 or PS3 has ever had a problem with them at all.


Even if you've loaded all the pics already, the page still takes like 10 seconds to load if you have as many posts showing as I do... On my laptop anyway.


----------



## spice003

how hard is it to resize pics to at least 1920X1200. If the pcis were atleast dslr quality i wouldn't say anything, but when they are crappy quality i dont feel like waiting for them to load.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Even if you've loaded all the pics already, the page still takes like 10 seconds to load if you have as many posts showing as I do... On my laptop anyway.


They don't on my Mini 9, which is about as slow as you can get. Same goes for my PS3 (its web browser is slowwwwwwww)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


how hard is it to resize pics to at least 1920X1200. If the pcis were atleast dslr quality i wouldn't say anything, but when they are crappy quality i dont feel like waiting for them to load.


If you don't feel like waiting for them to load, then don't view the thread


----------



## spice003

or you can just dont tell people what thread to view.


----------



## JacobC1983

everything is loading fine on my dell mini 10 too, lots of wining going on in here

seems more like a problem with your ISP.. shell out for a better connection or lower your post count per page, both should fix your problem


----------



## spice003

well if i had more ISPs available in my area i would.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


or you can just dont tell people what thread to view.


I'm not. I'm merely *suggesting *that you don't view a thread if you do not want to wait for the pictures to load.

Don't tell people to resize their pictures when there is no need to


----------



## XAnarchy

Mass agression FTL.

It seems like the only people who are having a problem with this post is you. Getting agro at everyones suggestions isn't going to fix it. If you REALLY want to view this post, move to somewhere that has better internet, take other peoples suggestions, or live with it. Your trying to get everyone else to change what they are doing to suit your needs? Selfish much?


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
So you're one of those people who just dumps all their stuff in the sink and waits for someone else to deal with it? No respect there man. Sorry.

Milk and Cereal, Cereal and Milk!












I like Rice Krispies though.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Milk and Cereal, Cereal and Milk!






I like Rice Krispies though.


So confused....

Im expecting my ram to come anytime today (hopefully). If not then definately monday. Soo can't wait to get this baby fired up!


----------



## gablain

Here is mine


----------



## Ktmrida4life

I wish I was allowed to keep my computer in my room


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktmrida4life*


I wish I was allowed to keep my computer in my room










How old are you?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktmrida4life*


I wish I was allowed to keep my computer in my room










Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktmrida4life* 
I wish I was allowed to keep my computer in my room









Lol happy to know i<m not the only one....!


----------



## Takkei

Well it's my birthday today, and my parents got me a new midi keyboard for my productions.









Oh and I also got a 19" or so black light for my room xD, looks like a rave with the ambient blue lighting on the floor, the disco ball, and the black light.







Not to mention my colorful computer. >.>

I do need a better camera. :/


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... But:
-i can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-i can't play m-rated games (but i find ways... Just a pity)
-i can't bring food to my room
*-i have to leave my door open when i use my computer*
-i can't use my z-5500's or z-2300's at any reasonable volume, ever
-i have a browser filter on my computer... Of course, i set up a partition they don't know about... But come on... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-i also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

be... Happy... You... Aren't... Me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.

***. Lmao.


----------



## texaspaid

My ideal and actual setup.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.


join teh club!!


----------



## technoredneck95

Wow, I guess I am thankful I have "trustworthy parents".


----------



## ZainyAntics

This is your brain Sober










And this is your brain on LSD!


----------



## JSwanzy

The Antec 900s and the HAF all look nice.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.


Jesus, how you get all that money? Atleast they let you spend it on what you want, my parents b***h about everything I buy. But I dont care.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Jesus, how you get all that money? Atleast they let you spend it on what you want, my parents b***h about everything I buy. But I dont care.










Mowing lawns and selling off my own furniture and past rigs... Did I mention my parents don't buy me furniture? It's a slow process.

My parents luckily, or unluckily, don't give a crap what I buy. They just want to make my life miserable. I don't think they realize that morale plays a huge role in my grades.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


This is your brain Sober










And this is your brain on LSD!











my brain tripped the moment i saw how horribly setup your 5.1 is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Wow, I guess I am thankful I have "trustworthy parents".










mine really don't care what i do on my comp, so i can do whatever i want


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
my brain tripped the moment i saw how horribly setup your 5.1 is.

mine really don't care what i do on my comp, so i can do whatever i want










It's that way because my parents ***** about the speakers so I just use my carcharias.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


Here is mine



















Where'd you get that desk, I've been looking for a corner desk with that exact dseign but I can't find one in the UK.

Ikea?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Mowing lawns and selling off my own furniture and past rigs... Did I mention my parents don't buy me furniture? It's a slow process.

My parents luckily, or unluckily, don't give a crap what I buy. They just want to make my life miserable. I don't think they realize that morale plays a huge role in my grades.


wow very nice! You gonna move out when you have the chance? Or maybe you should put your parents in check.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*












what's the green thing next to the case?


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rastablast*


awesome ****ing desk, where'd you get it


You can get that desk at wally world. I had one previously.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.


Interesting.


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Mowing lawns and selling off my own furniture and past rigs... Did I mention my parents don't buy me furniture? It's a slow process.

My parents luckily, or unluckily, don't give a crap what I buy. They just want to make my life miserable. I don't think they realize that morale plays a huge role in my grades.


its a parents job to make your life miserable







, it will better prepare you for the REAL world, cut them some slack


----------



## opty165




----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.


Your life is TERRIBLE!









At least you have a place to stay, a PC, and parents/guardians who actually care enough to set rules.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


Your life is TERRIBLE!









At least you have a place to stay, a PC, and parents/guardians who actually care enough to set rules.


a t least he doesn't spend thousands of his "hard" earned money on rent every month also pg&e, cable, food, insurance, car note, this 16 year old needs to stop complaing lol hes got it made


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You* 
Your life is TERRIBLE!









At least you have a place to stay, a PC, and parents/guardians who actually care enough to set rules.

Thanks for the sentiment







, but I guess I don't see it that way.
I could find a million other things to ***** about in my life. But oy vey. Doesn't get you anywhere. Excuse me. My mother is currently yelling at me for spending too much time on the computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
a t least he doesn't spend thousands of his "hard" earned money on rent every month also pg&e, cable, food, insurance, car note, this 16 year old needs to stop complaing lol hes got it made

We don't have cable, I'm currently saving up for a car... You're right, I'm insured, thanks to my dad, NOT to the parents I live with. I have to buy my own food most of the time, because my mom usually leaves me stranded at my campus... You, my friend, have got it made... At least you have a job. I can't get a job because I have a neck injury and can't stay upright for more than a couple hours at a time. Do we have an orthopedic appointment thanks to that insurance? Nope. Didn't realize I had to pay part of the deductible before I invested in more of my hardware, because my mom can't get over the fact that I love spending my money on parts and is too lazy to set an appointment.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## letsgetiton

This is a old post, 07.
Well here's my rig, that's my first computer on the left a 95 iMac, still working. Try that with a 95 PC, ha.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Just be happy you don't have my life... I've spent over $3000 of hard earned money trying to obtain the perfect computer setup and at the same time starting a small at home business... BUT:
-I can't use the internet past 11 (it shuts off)
-I can't play M-rated games (but I find ways... just a pity)
-I can't bring food to my room
-I have to leave my door open when I use my computer
-I can't use my Z-5500's or Z-2300's at any reasonable volume, EVER
-I have a browser filter on my computer... of course, I set up a partition they don't know about... but COME ON... I'll be able to buy porn in 2 years!
-I also don't get an allowance and have 4 hours worth of chores every week

Be... happy... you... aren't... me...
I'm 16 in case the last poster cares.

Ouch... I'm just the opposite of you, when the parents live, my house is like a rave, and I'm the only raver









But look at the brightside, for some two years will go by fast


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


what's the green thing next to the case?


That would be my monitor with a matrix screensaver, lol


----------



## /Ben

Omg. I'm glad my parents ain't like that. My mom isn't even home most of the times so I have the whole house for mt and mt girlfriend.


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


That would be my monitor with a matrix screensaver, lol


Mines better









nah ... i thought i'd through mine up as well


----------



## Shaun_M

lcd blew up a year ago so decided to move it all into the movie room, Never looked back


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Ouch... I'm just the opposite of you, when the parents live, my house is like a rave, and I'm the only raver









But look at the brightside, for some two years will go by fast









No but, time flies when you're having fun.

He doesn't appear to be having any fun, or _FUN fun_.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol heres my cube at work

d430 1.3 c2d 2gb 160gb ssd dual 19"
gx755 c2d 2.3 4gb 19" wide
1 raritan 100 port kvm switch w/ 19" wide
thinkpad X60 duo 1.8 2gb / 17" full


----------



## Ktmrida4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
how old are you?

16. =\\


----------



## Dylan

Freak, you the IT manager for where ever you work?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*




















OMG A FLOPPY DRIVE!

I just use GRUB on my flash drive to boot to my floppy images =P


----------



## 856Media

You didn't know? Having a floppy drive lets you OC with sub zero temps on air.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


You didn't know? Having a floppy drive lets you OC with sub zero temps on air.


----------



## Hindsight

Here's the half of my computer room that has the computer......


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Here's the half of my computer room that has the computer......











nice horse, i mean dog


----------



## Pringlecks

Great danes are awesome.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks, he's my first dog. Never had a dog as a kid so I'm making up for it now!


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Thanks, he's my first dog. Never had a dog as a kid so I'm making up for it now!

I guess you got the proportions thing kind of right.

the size ratio of a great dane is to a ~25 year old is what the ratio of a lab is to a 10 year old lol


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Thanks for the sentiment







, but I guess I don't see it that way.
I could find a million other things to ***** about in my life. But oy vey. Doesn't get you anywhere. Excuse me. My mother is currently yelling at me for spending too much time on the computer.

We don't have cable, I'm currently saving up for a car... You're right, I'm insured, thanks to my dad, NOT to the parents I live with. I have to buy my own food most of the time, because my mom usually leaves me stranded at my campus... You, my friend, have got it made... At least you have a job. I can't get a job because I have a neck injury and can't stay upright for more than a couple hours at a time. Do we have an orthopedic appointment thanks to that insurance? Nope. Didn't realize I had to pay part of the deductible before I invested in more of my hardware, because my mom can't get over the fact that I love spending my money on parts and is too lazy to set an appointment.


Im sorry but in that whole statement you just made it sounded like you were crying cause you have to pay for real word expensive instead of things you want. 
Im not trying to be a dick but your priority's are a lil off. I have a 8 yr old son and a daughter on the way, they are #1 before anything else and im sure your parent's fell the same, but you have to look at what they do not what they dont do.

I mean it could be worse at your age. I was paying my parents 500 a month for rent paying for my own food my on helth and car insurance and anythign else i needed, lol, My parent spent it on drugs not the light bill not cable, drugs!!!

So im proud(kind of) to say that at the age of 25 (ill be 26 on the 4th of nov) that not only do i have a more stable living situation then my parents. but i make more money and spend more time with my kids then they did.

sorry for the mini rant!!!


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


im sorry but in that whole statement you just made it sounded like you were crying cause you have to pay for real word expensive instead of things you want 
im not trying to be a dick but your priority's are a lil off i have a 8 yr old son and a daughter on the way they are #1 before anything else and im sure your parent's due to, but you have to look at what they do not what they dont do

i mean it could be worse at your age i was paying my parents 500 a month for rent paying for my own food my on helth and car insurance and anythign else i needed lol and my parent spent it on drugs not the light bill not cable drugs

so im proud(kindof) to say that at the age of 25 (ill be 26 on the 4th of nov) that not only do i have a more stable living situation then my parents but i make more money and spend more time with my kids then they did.

sorry for the mini rant


All I can say is... if your going to call someone out.... punctuation helps. LMAO.

That hurt my eyes to read.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*


All I can say is... if your going to call someone out.... punctuation helps. LMAO.

That hurt my eyes to read.


Enplane? A few missing dots makes your eyes hurt.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


Enplane? A few missing dots makes your eyes hurt.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *856Media*












Dont be mad cause im right lol .


----------



## 856Media

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


Dont be mad cause im right lol .


I will now shoot you with my mind... and smilies.





























:swearing:


----------



## Izvire

Playing Grid on a 50"


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Playing Grid on a 50"










































why is that beautiful dell screen just sitting on the floor face down, was she a bad lcd


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


why is that beautiful dell screen just sitting on the floor face down, was she a bad lcd


I guess it felt defeated after being next to that gargantuan screen


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


why is that beautiful dell screen just sitting on the floor face down, was she a bad lcd


Its a 17" vga-screen, just needed the cable from it to connect the pc to the tv







Got an Acer 22" dvi-screen that I usually use.


----------



## mfb412

aw man if you're gonna use such a big ass TV you might as well use a wheel...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Freak, you the IT manager for where ever you work?

haha no.


----------



## rastablast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
finally updated my furniture, so i have something to show you guys, i'll post the other side of my room later. also go this monitor couple of days ago!



that monitor is gorgeous, is that the 120hz samsung?


----------



## philhalo66

heres mine not super cool but i like it


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Here's the half of my computer room that has the computer......










Beautiful dog. Also where did you get your desk?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Its a 17" vga-screen, just needed the cable from it to connect the pc to the tv







Got an Acer 22" dvi-screen that I usually use.

well if it just not loved can i have it i can always use more lcd's lol


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Here's the half of my computer room that has the computer......











Beautiful desk. Also where did you get your dog?

Lul, where did you get your desk? It's a good'un.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


heres mine not super cool but i like it










What the heck did you do to your table? Did you go at it with a pair of butcher knives and a hacksaw? lol.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


That would be my monitor with a matrix screensaver, lol


No, the green thing under the case, 2 green rings


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


No, the green thing under the case, 2 green rings


That's the Logitech x-540 volume control. The right light is the Power LED. The left green light is the Matrix LED, which mimics surround sound when the sound file you are playing is only stereo/mono.


----------



## corry29

I downgraded from this









to this

















basically, from 2x 2243BWX to 1 T260HD


----------



## Icekilla

I remember that setup. Why?


----------



## bryce

Why the downgrade corry







. 2 23" monitors are better than one 26"







. May not be true, but 2 is always greater than 1 lol.

I couldn't go back to one screen no more







.


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
I remember that setup. Why?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Why the downgrade corry







. 2 23" monitors are better than one 26"







. May not be true, but 2 is always greater than 1 lol.

I couldn't go back to one screen no more







.

Because I couldn't concentrate on studying, my eyes kept going to the monitors. lol


----------



## Icekilla

don't blame the monitors for looking so nice


----------



## videoman5




----------



## Croft




----------



## imadude10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


nah ... i thought i'd through mine up as well


















Holy Crap! I have that same desk and mouse pad! I'll post pics tomorrow cause my camera is dead.


----------



## bryce

I've got the same desk as the top two above me LOL. Well one of my desks is the same as it lol.


----------



## Croft

We all have the same desk @[email protected]


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 









It looks like you're very careful with your discs...


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Because I couldn't concentrate on studying, my eyes kept going to the monitors. lol

how does it feel going from dual screen to a single screen setup?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuP3RSiNGH*


how does it feel going from dual screen to a single screen setup?


Talk about kicking a man while he's down. Lol, he lost his dual monitor setup, lets not rub it in his face.

The important question is, are you getting more study done?


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Talk about kicking a man while he's down. Lol, he lost his dual monitor setup, lets not rub it in his face.

The important question is, are you getting more study done?


haha. i didnt mean that as a sarcastic joke. i really wanted to know how it feels. im just wondering.. =p


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Beautiful dog. Also where did you get your desk?


Thanks









I got the desk over 10 years ago at a place called Scan-Design. I was living in Portland OR and they had a store there. They also have a web site. I just checked and it looks like they still make this desk believe it or not. It's typical Ikea-style pressboard with a laminate but it has survived a dozen moves, 10 years, and a lot of abuse and it still looks like new so I think the quality is a lot better than Ikea. It's also very thick.... a full inch, and heavy.

You can surf their site and check out the various pieces for it... here is one:
http://www.scan-design.com/catalog/p...roducts_id=385


----------



## bryce

Temp. Setup until I get anther HDD for my main rig







.


----------



## 856Media

Whats on the rack?


----------



## bryce

Switch, routers, modems on the top shelf. ReplayTV, DVD Player, cable switchers on the next shelf. Audio board, one of my speakers, portable hard drives for small projects to send off on the next shelf. Hard Drives for work on the top of the server. I'll be putting another 2 shelfs in it later today and it'll hold the hard drives and my caseless rig.


----------



## Dylan

Needs more server's


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


What the heck did you do to your table? Did you go at it with a pair of butcher knives and a hacksaw? lol.


no it got banged up when i moved to maine


----------



## ericld

Here is a quick shot of my desk area. Not much yet, just moved into a townhouse and I still have some boxes behind me. Would like to get a shelf side table that matches the desk to clean it up. A little cable management under the desk might help too. But, got to work to pay the bills and I want to go H2O, so that will eat into my budget.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Temp. Setup until I get anther HDD for my main rig







.

Jeez what a wireing dude ! I seriously coulden't computer like that in peace...


----------



## ricflairw000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Here is a quick shot of my desk area. Not much yet, just moved into a townhouse and I still have some boxes behind me. Would like to get a shelf side table that matches the desk to clean it up. A little cable management under the desk might help too. But, got to work to pay the bills and I want to go H2O, so that will eat into my budget.


I have that ikea lamp too


----------



## gabbygenier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Nice Ball Python? I'm pretty sure that's what it is.










Thanks. and you are right, thats what it is. his name is Squishie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


dude, incase you didn't notice, there's a fricking snake on your desk. might wanna get that sorted out before you game next



Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


OMG I totally didn't see that when I first looked..lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


haha, yeah i nearly missed it too!


i was wondering if anyone was gonna say anything haha. but i tottally forgot about this thread and forgot to check it

and if that scares you, i wont show you what else is in the house haha


----------



## Tator Tot

This is my setup right now.


----------



## dkev

My Den.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaun_M*


lcd blew up a year ago so decided to move it all into the movie room, Never looked back

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/9500/1000931.jpg/
[IMG]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/534/1000935g.jpg/
[IMG alt=""]http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3702/1000932t.jpg/


Nice!, well my old picture is uptop and here is my new pictures. The CRT is only temp until I can find a nice 21" CRT that is decent enough


----------



## Emu105

well this is mines


----------



## /Ben

You can turn the PlayStation logo anti-clockwise you know.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
You can turn the PlayStation logo anti-clockwise you know.









You mean counter-clockwise?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
You can turn the PlayStation logo anti-clockwise you know.









LOL, Personally I like "anti-clockwise"








I plan on using it as much as possible this week just to mess with people's heads.

Sort of like "Cantundastanians".


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
You mean counter-clockwise?









Does it really matter ?


----------



## XAnarchy

What an awesome idea.

"Do NOT Touch the Screen!" - sign. Going to have to make me one of them, my ******ed friends feel the need to touch my TV and monitor all the damn time!


----------



## /Ben

Oh man , that's so annoying...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


My Den.











I like. Clean and simple. Artistic placement of wall decals.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whocarez*





















I spy a Scooby Doo and a cat looking at Scoobys ass!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
I spy a Scooby Doo and a cat looking at Scoobys ass!









ROFL i just noticed that. Good call


----------



## Capwn

Pic of my setup like 6 months ago. I just have my sig now. And she runs in the closet . too lazy take a pic.


----------



## /Ben

I can see where you got your lazyness from...


----------



## phurtive




----------



## corry29

Finished it off with God's chair


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Nice!, well my old picture is uptop and here is my new pictures. The CRT is only temp until I can find a nice 21" CRT that is decent enough



















Here is my setup again but with a way better screen


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


My Den.











did you make that chair from an AK rocker?


----------



## Junior79

Here my computer room, well it will be when I'm done with it anyways. Will post more pictures as I finish the room.


----------



## Xyro TR1

My Office:




























I work for a small IT company, and I have a few workstations for customer PC's in my office.

EDIT
This is out my window:








Looking at some ducks right now


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


My Office:




















Someone's been shopping at office max







. How do you like the Tustin desk (the black one)?


----------



## Col. Newman

New chair, my old one was falling apart I had already fixed it twice.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


My Office:
Looking at some ducks right now


Hey what kind of lamp/light do you use? My room has a similar paint scheme (black trim, gray walls) and that looks like a nice ambient light.

Appreciate it


----------



## Junior79

Here is my set up of my computer room. Hope you guys like it, let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## Junior79

Jasmine is to make sure no one goes in the room.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Finished it off with God's chair


Damn. I bet that cost you a hell of alot of money !?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*












What chair is that? looks comfy


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Someone's been shopping at office max







. How do you like the Tustin desk (the black one)?


Actually, I love it. Was quite simple to put together, and is very sturdy.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Hey what kind of lamp/light do you use? My room has a similar paint scheme (black trim, gray walls) and that looks like a nice ambient light.

Appreciate it










Surprisingly, just florescent in the ceiling and the light from the window. The way it looks in the pics was courtesy of Photoshop CS4.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junior79* 
Jasmine is to make sure no one goes in the room.

Dude.... Thats a snake! Whats in all the cages, or should i just not ask?


----------



## mfb412

a snake, when properly handled, is no more dangerous than a black widow or a tarantula..


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
a snake, when properly handled, is no more dangerous than a black widow or a tarantula..

Dude i live in Australia, dont start talking to me about dangerous animals. We have kangaroos and Koalas.... Thats right! Cute and fluffy at first then BAM! your dead!

Drop bears too, heard of them? No one has, thats the point! Sneaky sneaky. On that note are black widows and tarantulas dangerous? We only have real spiders over here so i wouldn't know.

Im just messin, snakes are cool just not my thing.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
a snake, when properly handled, is no more dangerous than a black widow or a tarantula..

Neither one of THOSE is that deadly, either; you'll rarely find a tarantula with venom that causes a serious reaction, and deaths from black widow venom are also rare. XAnarchy could probably tell you about the Sydney Funnel Web, one of the deadliest spiders known to man.


----------



## Deagle50ae

New setup.
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...leted-pix.html









































Pics from just after I built it. Everything's dirty.


----------



## Junior79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Dude.... Thats a snake! Whats in all the cages, or should i just not ask?

Thats my female Pastel Red Tail Boa she around 7 feet long. As for the rest I'll take some pictures of post them up. We have 20 pets in total. Maybe I should start a new thread for this. Where would I post it do?

for the one who don't know, the 1.X if for male and the X.1 is female and X.X.3 unsexed so 1.1.3 would be 1 male and 1 female and 3 unsexed

What my girlfriend and I have as pets.

1.1 Ball Python
0.1 Red Tail Boa
1.0 Mountain Horned Dragon
1.0 Water Dragon
2.0 Savanna Monitors
1.0 Rough Scale Platted Sudan
0.2 Rainbow Sudan
1.0 Red Albino Corn Snake
2.2 Leopard Geckos ( 1 normal male 1 100% het Blizzard female and 2 Albino)
0.1 Blue Tongue Skink
0.0.1 Baby Leopard Gecko
Female Rottweiler
Female cat

Thanks about all of them oh and a female bunny

For pictures you can go and see our website www.rsreptilerescue.weebly.com wasn't been up dated in a while.


----------



## XAnarchy

My gf loves bunnies so will need a pic of that









Its not food is it!?


----------



## Junior79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
My gf loves bunnies so will need a pic of that









Its not food is it!?

We were thinking of breeding bunny for the Boa but we are just going to buy them once a week when we need them.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junior79* 
We were thinking of breeding bunny for the Boa but we are just going to buy them once a week when we need them.

Oh man, dont tell my gf that she might cry :S Cant you just feed them dead chickens from the local super market. Its all good!


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Neither one of THOSE is that deadly, either; you'll rarely find a tarantula with venom that causes a serious reaction, and deaths from black widow venom are also rare. XAnarchy could probably tell you about the Sydney Funnel Web, one of the deadliest spiders known to man.









I couldn't help but read this post with Steve Irwin's voice in my head. Especially that last sentence







.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Here are some pics from my current "office". Keep in mind I'm a college student living in an apartment, so things aren't exactly as nice as most of yours


































































































Desk on the left is my work desk/laptop desk, middle desk is for my main gaming rig, and desk on the right is for my home server (currently letting a friend borrow as a school PC)

Like I said, it's messy, but it's home









Speaker setup are Z-2300s in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Here are some pics from my current "office". Keep in mind I'm a college student living in an apartment, so things aren't exactly as nice as most of yours


































































































Desk on the left is my work desk/laptop desk, middle desk is for my main gaming rig, and desk on the right is for my home server (currently letting a friend borrow as a school PC)

Like I said, it's messy, but it's home









Speaker setup are Z-2300s in case anyone wants to know.

Sweet tissue box dude... >.<


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Desk on the left is my work desk/laptop desk, middle desk is for my main gaming rig, and desk on the right is for my home server (currently letting a friend borrow as a school PC)

Tell your friend to stop borrowing and get his own computer. I would never let anyone borrow my computers or anything. I have a strict DTA rule that I follow even with family members. Lending stuff out just leads to **** happening to it.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Sweet tissue box dude... >.<

Yeah. Guess what that's for...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Tell your friend to stop borrowing and get his own computer. I would never let anyone borrow my computers or anything. I have a strict DTA rule that I follow even with family members. Lending stuff out just leads to **** happening to it.

Agreed.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
Yeah. Guess what that's for...

Agreed.

I was just gonna say that


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Tell your friend to stop borrowing and get his own computer. I would never let anyone borrow my computers or anything. I have a strict DTA rule that I follow even with family members. Lending stuff out just leads to **** happening to it.


Well, I trust him pretty well with it, and he really can't get his own because he's pretty much a poor college student. My computer was just sitting there streaming stuff back and forth through my network, so I figured why not. And in all honesty, if something does break, a. I'd make him pay for it, definitely, and b. it was an e1200 PC with an 8500 GT and an old Gigabyte P35. It was essentially a PC I threw together out of spare parts to just work, so not a very huge loss for me. Nowhere near as important as my sigrig (which I absolutely REFUSE to let anyone borrow!)

Just my own train of thought







Thanks for the input though


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*












what speakers are those?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


what speakers are those?


If I see the logo correctly, they're a couple Insignia bookshelves.


----------



## /Ben

He's not talking about the bookshelves ?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
If I see the logo correctly, they're a couple Insignia bookshelves.

thats what i thought but i thought it looked like http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=302-961
i thought about making it and if it was that speaker i was gonna ask how it sounded
now that i have taken a closer look its not


----------



## Deagle50ae

Yep. Just cheapo Insignia's.
Nothing fancy, but vastly superior to alot of PC speakers out there.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7705307&st=insignia+speakers&lp=5&type=product&cp=1&id=1138085354138]







[/URL]
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138085354138

With some enclosure and crossover mods, they're actually quite impressive. I bought them to mod them a while ago but never felt like spending the extra money. They're quite a hit in the DIY community.
Originally they sold for $50/pair, sometimes on sale for $40/pair, but Best Buy caught on and hiked the price on us.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
thats what i thought but i thought it looked like http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=302-961
i thought about making it and if it was that speaker i was gonna ask how it sounded
now that i have taken a closer look its not

To redeem myself, I do run a pair of Tritrix mains on my HT setup and a Triune center. lol


----------



## rfjunkie

Here are a couple pictures of my set-up's.... My laptops are just thrown in the picture for show... They normally are sitting in a case or next to my bed... Not sure what I'm going to do with my build that I have in the CM-690...... I don't think I've messed with that for a month now.

I need more room for everything...


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Here are a couple pictures of my set-up's.... My laptops are just thrown in the picture for show... They normally are sitting in a case or next to my bed... Not sure what I'm going to do with my build that I have in the CM-690...... I don't think I've messed with that for a month now.

I need more room for everything...

Your keyboard is setup weird to me lol. But I'm right handed so I don't know lol.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Here are a couple pictures of my set-up's.... My laptops are just thrown in the picture for show... They normally are sitting in a case or next to my bed... Not sure what I'm going to do with my build that I have in the CM-690...... I don't think I've messed with that for a month now.

I need more room for everything...


+1 rep for rockin the slipknot sticker...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Taken last week, new computer rig now lol.


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
What chair is that? looks comfy

Aeron chair by Herman Miller

here are cleaner shots


----------



## asherz

Thats very awesome







would you mine telling me the name of the desk? That's an awesome setup


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Aeron chair by Herman Miller
here are cleaner shots

I wonder if that was the chair I saw on 60 minutes a loooong time ago when they went through google (50% sure it was google). The guy giving the tour said they bought one for everybody and that they cost $750 a piece. It atleast looks like the same chair.


----------



## asherz

Oh my ****. 750$! I wish I could afford that, is a sexy chair though


----------



## L3gacy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pencap23* 
You mean him putting his desk in a certain spot...


















Messy

Mines looks just like yours LOL


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
























Fixed.


----------



## PCpwnz

My pops office. Free Dell Monitors FTW


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Aeron chair by Herman Miller

here are cleaner shots

These chairs are fantastic from what I've heard.
I'm in the process of looking for one right now, found a lightly used on on Craigslist about an hour from me for $150 I might go look at.


----------



## m3th0d

Where can you buy these Herman Miller chairs? Online only?

I've been using this crappy chair I got from Staples a couple years ago and my back's been killing me lately. I think I might need to invest in a serious chair...


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m3th0d*


Where can you buy these Herman Miller chairs? Online only?

I've been using this crappy chair I got from Staples a couple years ago and my back's been killing me lately. I think I might need to invest in a serious chair...


Just check out Herman Miller's website and search for a dealer. Most of them a office furniture supply companies, but most of those will sell to individuals as well.
http://www.hermanmiller.com/

My local craigslist has a lot of listings for lightly, professionally, used Herman Millers and other high end seating through leasing companies. Check your local listings.


----------



## Firefly

My desk









My desk on game night.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Woah! That's a lot of Chotchskis!


----------



## corry29

It's a really good investment,
yeah its alot of money,
but to be honest, its worth every penny


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Junior79*


Here is my set up of my computer room. Hope you guys like it, let me know what you guys think of it.


Nice reptile collection! You do know that hobby will be WAAAY more expensive than computers? hehe! Why don't you feed rats instead? I think 1 adult will be enough to fill your *BCC*







I'm surprised you don't have any Ball Pythons in your collection

Here's my computer setup


















Link to my wallpaper (in case anybody's interested):
http://wallpaperstock.net/sunrise-fr...rs_w12942.html


----------



## Funcrazy1

My Computer Room^^


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
Nice reptile collection! You do know that hobby will be WAAAY more expensive than computers? hehe! Why don't you feed rats instead? I think 1 adult will be enough to fill your *BCC*







I'm surprised you don't have any Ball Pythons in your collection

Here's my computer setup


















Nice wallpaper. You got a link or something ?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:

Nice wallpaper. You got a link or something ?
I forgot where I found it, but I have the file







I'll attach it to my previous post when i get home from work. Although I only have it at 1680x1050 res

Edit: here's the link
http://wallpaperstock.net/sunrise-fr...rs_w12942.html


----------



## wiggy2k7

Here's mine:


----------



## 856Media

HOLY ****ING DESKTOP ICONS! jesus christ dude.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
HOLY ****ING DESKTOP ICONS! jesus christ dude.

Yep... lol

I had a lot of games and apps installed (had that same vista instalation for well over a year). Ive hardly got any at the minute, just formated and installed Win7


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Here's mine:











May want to install that v8 on the CPU, it cools a lot better that way


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell* 
May want to install that v8 on the CPU, it cools a lot better that way 

Does it ??? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 









Awesome case/desk, id like to do that one day...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 









Dear God man! Have you no shame? How can you keep it so... so... _CLEAN?_


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 









can I have a cigarette?


----------



## USFORCES

Notice the bird got brighter I photo shopped my desktop on to the photo


----------



## Kamakazi

Okay, so I took these for another thread so they aren't as far out there as most in terms of viewing area. Mostly focused on my monitor setup.

Here is the first one, you can see part of my crappy, falling apart desk. But I will be tossing it out in a year or so when I graduate anyway.










And now for my ghetto mounting bracket


----------



## AgentJadeD




----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Dear God man! Have you no shame? How can you keep it so... so... _CLEAN?_

I photo shopped the dirt


----------



## iandroo888

just took this pic =]


----------



## Kamikaze127

Someday I must meet USFORCES. He must stay up at night, thinking of new ways to be even more awesome.

EDIT:

Kama: I like your ghetto mount, it gets the job done.

Jade: I'm a bit confused as to why you have three mice...

iandroo: Simple, but effective. Also, that desk must be huge because that 24" looks like 20" or something.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 









just took this pic =]

Major props for the typical Viet/Chinese grocery store calendar!


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Someday I must meet USFORCES. He must stay up at night, thinking of new ways to be even more awesome.

EDIT:

Kama: I like your ghetto mount, it gets the job done.

*Jade: I'm a bit confused as to why you have three mice...*

iandroo: Simple, but effective. Also, that desk must be huge because that 24" looks like 20" or something.

Its Jaded.
I have 3 because 1 is my main mouse I use all the time. the one beside it is the one I bring with me when I go to school, or when I'm in my bedroom to control this computer for Movies. the one by my monitor is the one I use when my main one is charging.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Ahhh I see. I spose I'll post my room now...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Someday I must meet USFORCES. He must stay up at night, thinking of new ways to be even more awesome.

EDIT:

Kama: I like your ghetto mount, it gets the job done.

Jade: I'm a bit confused as to why you have three mice...

iandroo: Simple, but effective. Also, that desk must be huge because that 24" looks like 20" or something.

haha i built that desk. i was just thinkin i didnt make the table top big enough. XD iunoe. seems like a good size to me. built it myself to how i wanted it.. so xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Major props for the typical Viet/Chinese grocery store calendar!

haha. its actually a pho restaurant. not for thr calender. i wanted the picture on the calender =P


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Someday I must meet USFORCES. He must stay up at night, thinking of new ways to be even more awesome.

EDIT:

Kama: I like your ghetto mount, it gets the job done.

*Jade: I'm a bit confused as to why you have three mice...*

iandroo: Simple, but effective. Also, that desk must be huge because that 24" looks like 20" or something.


I use two mice myself for my main rig: MX518 for gaming, MX Revolution for everything else.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


haha i built that desk. i was just thinkin i didnt make the table top big enough. XD iunoe. seems like a good size to me. built it myself to how i wanted it.. so xD

*haha. its actually a pho restaurant. not for thr calender. i wanted the picture on the calender =P*


Oh God, I miss pho! I'm in a "growing college community", which is another way to say "This place was once a foresaken, middle-of-nowhere farmtown but is now starting to grow. Unfortunately, it will not develop into a hangout spot until after you graduate." Needless to say, not one pho restaurant around...


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Oh God, I miss pho! I'm in a "growing college community", which is another way to say "This place was once a foresaken, middle-of-nowhere farmtown but is now starting to grow. Unfortunately, it will not develop into a hangout spot until after you graduate." Needless to say, not one pho restaurant around...

Hahaha!! My friends and I are actually gonna hit up SF's Pho Garden and attempt the Pho Challenge this weekend.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I use two mice myself for my main rig: MX518 for gaming, MX Revolution for everything else.


Yeah, the reason I have two mx revs. Is I needed another mouse for school, cause I forgot it at home a lot. My other mouse by the monitor is the one that came with the wireless Wave keyboard/mouse combo.

Nice to know I'm not the only one that uses more than just one mouse.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Oh God, I miss pho! I'm in a "growing college community", which is another way to say "This place was once a foresaken, middle-of-nowhere farmtown but is now starting to grow. Unfortunately, it will not develop into a hangout spot until after you graduate." Needless to say, not one pho restaurant around...









Feelin it man.

Except for my Campus you have to add-on yuppies and liberal arts students. As we are a "green campus" *shudder*


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Hahaha!! My friends and I are actually gonna hit up SF's Pho Garden and attempt the Pho Challenge this weekend.










good luck !!! take pictures man !!


----------



## gosmo

Here are some of mine.

Overall setup. Notice how I had to tape my precious Gamecom 777s after only 7 months.








A closer up of the desk








My Keyboard Workstation hooked up with my PC.








My old acer died on me. RIP you unreliable SOB.








This is where I go when I cant find a cord.








Me and the wall aren't speaking :\\


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
Here are some of mine.

Overall setup. Notice how I had to tape my precious Gamecom 777s after only 7 months.








A closer up of the desk








My Keyboard Workstation hooked up with my PC.








My old acer died on me. RIP you unreliable SOB.








This is where I go when I cant find a cord.








Me and the wall aren't speaking :\\









I have to ask; why are you using what looks like 4.1 speakers with all four speakers in front of you?









And as for the wall, try giving it chocolate and flowers. If that doesn't work, go screw your other walls and get it jealous to make it want to come back again.


----------



## gosmo

They are 5.1 but I was doing some rearranging. I have some new 2.1s coming in the mail that will be replacing them, so i put them there in the mean time. They are really ****ty speakers tbh. I payed like 60 dollars for them 3 years ago.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
They are 5.1 but I was doing some rearranging. I have some new 2.1s coming in the mail that will be replacing them, so i put them there in the mean time. They are really ****ty speakers tbh. I payed like 60 dollars for them 3 years ago.

Ah, that makes sense









I never knew how awesome 2.1 speakers could be until I got my Logitech Z-2300s. I swear I am telling you the truth when I say my ears are hurting right now from listening to gunshots for an hour on BF2! It's that awesome!


----------



## Deagle50ae

I have a massive setup if I so desire, including bass-shakers for my chair. Just never felt the need. if I need super accurate audio for identifying footsteps or something, headphones are the only way to go.


----------



## gosmo

Speaking of headphones. I use my 777s mostly even though they are taped. They just sound so damn good


----------



## Goobers

a few pics from my bedroom setup, you could call it my office, either way its were my pc hides

monitor









outside









side on









the better view









as for the pc

















and my cat









who wanted in on the limelight









and to answer your question, yes the glare is terrible if i dont shut the blinds

taddaaa im done, peace out


----------



## gosmo

If I lived there, I would never keep my window open. I would also install shatter proof glass. That rig is too close to water! *cringes*


----------



## baird gow

dude my cat spilled water down my entire rig the way it had been placed next to my desk and it lived. computers are way more durable than most people think.
(i did not turn it on for 3 days to let it dry luckily it was off at the time of the cats poor decision that let to is death jk)

TIP FOR EVERYONE either keep your pc under or on top of your desk if you have pets.
cant wait to post mine as soon as my new speakers come.


----------



## Goobers

i have 2 cats 2 dogs and have kept the pc sitting on the ground usually in the middle of my room like it is now for the last 2 years, the only thing i need to keep on top of is regular animal fur removal from the cpu and psu


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
They are 5.1 but I was doing some rearranging. I have some new 2.1s coming in the mail that will be replacing them, so i put them there in the mean time. They are really ****ty speakers tbh. I payed like 60 dollars for them 3 years ago.

He has no where to mount them behind him it looks like. And, I bought mine just because I could and wanted them, they were cheap to. You get the same sound out of all the speakers up front or behind, just sounds a bit better setup around you. Don't diss the logitech x-530s







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Ah, that makes sense









I never knew how awesome 2.1 speakers could be until I got my Logitech Z-2300s. I swear I am telling you the truth when I say my ears are hurting right now from listening to gunshots for an hour on BF2! It's that awesome!

Those look like my same speakers, Logitech X-530 5.1. I love mine. Awesome in every way and in a semi-circle around me for the 5.1 setup. Don't diss em, they're awesome







.


----------



## gosmo

I really don't like them. They are extremely weak and music sounds horrible on them. The sub is horrible, I think its only about 10w.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
I really don't like them. They are extremely weak and music sounds horrible on them. The sub is horrible, I think its only about 10w.

I used to have 10W 2.0 speakers, but then I upgraded to a 2.1 Z-2300 setup. 200 watts at my disposal!

(Now I see why soldiers wear ear protection when shooting...)


----------



## gosmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
I used to have 10W 2.0 speakers, but then I upgraded to a 2.1 Z-2300 setup. 200 watts at my disposal!

(Now I see why soldiers wear ear protection when shooting...)


This


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I used to have 10W 2.0 speakers, but then I upgraded to a 2.1 Z-2300 setup. 200 watts at my disposal!

(Now I see why soldiers wear ear protection when shooting...)


Ive got the old FOH speakers before the church I work at got new ones. 10x10 computer room, 2x 1000w speakers


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Ive got the old FOH speakers before the church I work at got new ones. 10x10 computer room, 2x 1000w speakers










And I bet many pissed off neighbors on your block


----------



## gosmo

Oh I almost forgot! Here is my other setup, its not as nice as my main, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
And I bet many pissed off neighbors on your block









Gotta love living in BFE


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
Oh I almost forgot! Here is my other setup, its not as nice as my main, but it gets the job done.










teh pr0n


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


teh pr0n










& Kleenex....


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


& Kleenex....


& lotion....


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


& lotion....










that pic is to funny!


----------



## FadeToBright

New Apartment:


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FadeToBright* 
New Apartment:










I've been on OCN way too much... Everytime I see Optimus Prime now, I think of admin









Very nice setup though! Love how its a million and one times cleaner than my desks.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmo* 
Speaking of headphones. I use my 777s mostly even though they are taped. They just sound so damn good









i have the exact same headset and guess what i did the otherday? snapped them in the exact same place lol tape ftw


----------



## nazster14

Seeing everyone's I thought I would post mine

Here is my setup


















and here is my console gaming.. bot of them are in the same room


----------



## Icekilla

why do you have 2 Xbox 360's?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
why do you have 2 Xbox 360's?

If one gets a RROD he still has another one


----------



## XAnarchy

Or maybe one has RROD and he is just keeping for sentimental purposes? Like keeping the girl that took your virginity in your closet. No? Just me?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Or maybe one has RROD and he is just keeping for sentimental purposes? Like keeping the girl that took your virginity in your closet. No? Just me?

lol


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Or maybe one has RROD and he is just keeping for sentimental purposes? Like keeping the girl that took your virginity in your closet. No? Just me?

Actually both of them work. I got RROD in one of them and send it back to microsoft to fix it and just got it back and while one of them was not working I had to buy another one so I could play FIFA 10 I didn't had the patience to wait one week. So I just got it.

I wish I could still keep the girl that took my virginity away. I guess god wanted her more then me thats the reason she with her.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 
Actually both of them work. I got RROD in one of them and send it back to microsoft to fix it and just got it back and while one of them was not working I had to buy another one so I could play FIFA 10 I didn't had the patience to wait one week. So I just got it.

I wish I could still keep the girl that took my virginity away. I guess god wanted her more then me thats the reason she with her.
















ouch! sorry to hear that buddy


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Oh God, I miss pho! I'm in a "growing college community", which is another way to say "This place was once a foresaken, middle-of-nowhere farmtown but is now starting to grow. Unfortunately, it will not develop into a hangout spot until after you graduate." Needless to say, not one pho restaurant around...

Ha! My ole lady is Vietnamese and man can she cook. Sat at my desk tonight watching the World Series, posting on OCN, playing Crysis, and eating fresh, home cooked Pho tien.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Ha! My ole lady is Vietnamese and man can she cook. Sat at my desk tonight watching the World Series, posting on OCN, playing Crysis, and eating fresh, home cooked Pho tien.









So can mine, only living two hours away I can't take too many bowls back. I have one bowl of tai/chin(sp? my viet literacy always was horrible) waiting for me in the fridge :9


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

























I'm almost cracking up (in a good way). Your PC looks so much like my rig for sale! Same case, lack of blue LED front intake fan, and a beige DVD drive on the top slot!

*High five!*


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
why do you have 2 Xbox 360's?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
*When* one gets a RROD he still has another one









Fixed.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
I'm almost cracking up (in a good way). Your PC looks so much like my rig for sale! Same case, lack of blue LED front intake fan, and a beige DVD drive on the top slot!

*High five!*

ahah high five.

Yeah it's a old DVD RW DL IDE drive until I can get a sata down the road


----------



## jimwest

Here's my desk:









My little collection of things that aren't being used: (includes a 7950GT, couple sound cards, WD Raptor, etc)









And my console corner: (this is where I play my Dreamcast)


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 









r those tiny things above your tv speakers?


----------



## RyanRacer48

Nice setup man ! I'm uploading mine right now to Photobucket!


----------



## RyanRacer48




----------



## /Ben

What a mess.


----------



## RyanRacer48

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
What a mess.









I even cleaned up for this!! xD


----------



## eureka

NTSC-J Saturn
NTSC-J Dreamcast
PAL PS2
NTSC-J PS2
PAL Xbox 360
36" Toshiba CRT.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyanRacer48* 
I even cleaned up for this!! xD

No way ! I lol'd.









@ eureka : Where's the PlayStation 3 ?


----------



## eureka

PlayStation 3 for what games?


----------



## /Ben

All of them.


----------



## eureka

I play fighting games and shmups.

There are no exclusives of either genre for PS3.

Mostly all multiformat games I can just shove on my PC and play - with superior graphics.


----------



## RyanRacer48

Yea thats why I just have a 360 .. I know consoles are trash. Too bad I have to play madden 10 on trash







It would be so epic on my 275 .. let alone on some of u rich fools 295 x3's xD .


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 
I play fighting games and shmups.

There are no exclusives of either genre for PS3.

Mostly all multiformat games I can just shove on my PC and play - with superior graphics.

You....have a dreamcast! God I miss my dreamcast so much....I still dont see how that console failed....I loved mine


----------



## eureka

That's just my japanese one, capable of playing decent games.

My PAL one is a crock of **** - very few decent game released in europe and the US.


----------



## RyanRacer48

Mmmmm what do I remember loving about my Dreamcast. Oh ya burning and playing "backups" w/o mods!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyanRacer48* 









If you're not yet in college, then I feel so sorry for you when you have to move your stuff


----------



## RyanRacer48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
If you're not yet in college, then I feel so sorry for you when you have to move your stuff









LOL College was awhile back. I wouldn't have a lot of the stuff I have w/o college. ESP w/ 2 kids.....btw moving does suck!


----------



## baird gow

. repeat somehow


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
Fixed.









You don't have to be sorry. Actually you reminded me to call her parents because I forgot that they had left a message on my cell phone a week ago and still haven't called them. I hate calling them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
r those tiny things above your tv speakers?

Ya those tiny things are speakers but they kick ass. I used to have Sony 800 watt speakers and they were like mouse noises but those speakers are like dogs they bark loud, I just they roared instead of barking but hey I love them. I think they are called Sony HIT-100 not sure though bought it for 199.99 on sale for computer instead used it for my tv and used the old one for the bed room setup which is similar but has 24 inch tv and xbox elite with WD HD live and those phony 800w sony speakers.


----------



## Xeroni

Got some a new receiver and put my speakers higher so the tweeters are near ear level. I just noticed how small my monitor looks surrounded by everything on my desk...


----------



## killerxx7

has changed a lil since that photo.


----------



## BlakHart

is that an xclio case to the right?


----------



## killerxx7

^ not its a ABS el-diablo,very similar to a xclio case but has bigger fans and is bigger in general.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 


















has changed a lil since that photo.

Aren't you a little close to that huge screen?


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Got some a new receiver and put my speakers higher so the tweeters are near ear level. I just noticed how small my monitor looks surrounded by everything on my desk...

Your computer is going to fall and break you.


----------



## Junior79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabbygenier* 
here is my setup


























I almost have the same keyboard as you Gab. Here my keyboard, lol.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junior79* 
I almost have the same keyboard as you Gab. Here my keyboard, lol.

and i thought it was a pain int he ass when my cat jumps on my keyboard.....


----------



## JacobC1983

snakes are icky


----------



## Junior79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
snakes are icky

Thats just one of my snakes.


----------



## JacobC1983

gross


----------



## gabbygenier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacobC1983* 
gross

have you ever held one?


----------



## Dylan

I want a Ball Python SO BAD.


----------



## /Ben

Eats snakes for breakfast.


----------



## gabbygenier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I want a Ball Python SO BAD.










so get one, they arent that expensive and are nice starter snakes


----------



## weezymagic

they are nice snakes in general. i had 2 when i was between the ages of 6 and 10 and my little brother just got one who is 10. the only reason we got rid of mine is because we gave them to the zoo for some reason that i cant remember


----------



## Nlclock

Here is my current desktop with my new screen


















Hope you guys like it


----------



## weezymagic

i like it but wheres the 32" and how do you like the mamba?


----------



## Nlclock

My 32" is on his old place (TV







)

And the mamba is really the best mouse i ever had.
Costs allot, but you get something nice for your bucks


----------



## weezymagic

nice. i just got a 42" to compliment my 24". lol

i have a lachesis and have thought of getting the mamba


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabbygenier* 
so get one, they arent that expensive and are nice starter snakes

My folks would kill me. Or it.


----------



## Zammo

Mission Control


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zammo* 
Mission Control










I'd be so nervous having my computer that close to the edge of the desk.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


I'd be so nervous having my computer that close to the edge of the desk.












x2


----------



## R00ST3R

My monstrousity of a setup atm..


----------



## Tator Tot

I was looking at that HTPC case Rooster, how do you like it?


----------



## Junior79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I want a Ball Python SO BAD.









I have a male Ball Python, female Ball Python, female Pastel Red Tai Boa, female Red Albino Corn Snake and soon will have a male and female Kenyan Sand Boa


----------



## Junior79

This is my new set-up for now, just using our second dinning room table we have till I get a desk. The tv you see on the ground under the table will be mounted on the wall soon.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I was looking at that HTPC case Rooster, how do you like it?


Well it's actually kinda roomy in there, has a 140mm fan in the back which needs replaced with something a lil quieter. The LCD screen in the front is something which has to be bought seperately unfortunately. For $99.99 and free shipping I'm overall happy with it.


----------



## zer0hz

My dorm:

Sound:
Sony Surround Sound STR-K660P
--10" Alpine Type-R Subwoofer

Monitors:
20" Acer LCD X203W
21" ViewSonic Professional Series P810
15.4" HP laptop

Computers:
Sig Rig
HP EliteBook 8530w (This laptop is awesome)

Pictures:
In Progress








Done:


----------



## Zammo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


I'd be so nervous having my computer that close to the edge of the desk.


It weighs close to 100lbs if not more, so there's no way some over-zealous use of the mouse is gonna knock it over any time soon


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


I'd be so nervous having my computer that close to the edge of the desk.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*











x2


Just sit still.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zer0hz*


My dorm:

Sound:
Sony Surround Sound STR-K660P
--10" Alpine Type-R Subwoofer

Monitors:
20" Acer LCD X203W
21" ViewSonic Professional Series P810
15.4" HP laptop

Computers:
Sig Rig
HP EliteBook 8530w (This laptop is awesome)

Pictures:
In Progress








Done:


































I has the same monitor! Acer x203w!


----------



## hamocidal

Here is my space.. Well this was my old desk. Ive recently moved to a new house.. and this wonderfull desk was thrown out of that window. (not with the computer offcourse)

sorry for the crappy photos


----------



## zer0hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I has the same monitor! Acer x203w!


Its a decent monitor, I wish I had a bigger one.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Thanks for the sentiment







, but I guess I don't see it that way.
I could find a million other things to ***** about in my life. But oy vey. Doesn't get you anywhere. Excuse me. My mother is currently yelling at me for spending too much time on the computer.

We don't have cable, I'm currently saving up for a car... You're right, I'm insured, thanks to my dad, NOT to the parents I live with. I have to buy my own food most of the time, because my mom usually leaves me stranded at my campus... You, my friend, have got it made... At least you have a job. I can't get a job because I have a neck injury and can't stay upright for more than a couple hours at a time. Do we have an orthopedic appointment thanks to that insurance? Nope. Didn't realize I had to pay part of the deductible before I invested in more of my hardware, because my mom can't get over the fact that I love spending my money on parts and is too lazy to set an appointment.

OK, with all that crap if your parents expect you to pay for your own doctor appointments, I know have sympathy for you.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zer0hz*


My dorm:

Sound:
Sony Surround Sound STR-K660P
--10" Alpine Type-R Subwoofer

Monitors:
20" Acer LCD X203W
21" ViewSonic Professional Series P810
15.4" HP laptop

Computers:
Sig Rig
HP EliteBook 8530w (This laptop is awesome)

Pictures:
In Progress








Done:


































Where do you go to school? It may just be because my school is new, but those are some pretty cramped dorms o_o


----------



## [VoDkA]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*










During the Day









At Night


I think I saw that same setup on GT, not sure if it was you or not


----------



## dafour

The place where magic happens


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafour*


the place where magic never happens










fix'd


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafour*


The place where magic happens










i have your case








what mods did you do to it?


----------



## Robert c

It's old but still gets the job done.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robert c*


It's old but still gets the job done.


I kid you not, you have almost an exact replica of my old system that I sold to a guy I work with named Bob...his real name of course is Robert.

The only difference was that my 3850HD was the HIS IceQ 3 Turbo edition. It was a great machine for me for 6 years.... Bizarre!


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dafour* 
The place where magic happens









It would be cool if you could open that skylight and use a nice telescope and link it to your computer.


----------



## ericld

I am still setting it up. Just got the sound system up yesterday, 500w JBL 5.1 with Yamaha HTR-5540. Now its time for some wall art. I've been raiding the local gaming and video stores for posters and promos. And I need to build a play center so my bird will stop chewing my chair.


----------



## zer0hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Where do you go to school? It may just be because my school is new, but those are some pretty cramped dorms o_o


Milwaukee School of Engineering
Our dorms are 11'x16' with two people per dorm


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zer0hz*


Milwaukee School of Engineering
Our dorms are 11'x16' with two people per dorm


Rack em stack em and pack em.


----------



## EricM9104

Click each pic for full size view.


----------



## Robert c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
I kid you not, you have almost an exact replica of my old system that I sold to a guy I work with named Bob...his real name of course is Robert.

The only difference was that my 3850HD was the HIS IceQ 3 Turbo edition. It was a great machine for me for 6 years.... Bizarre!

LOL....I ive had this pc for 6 years now....Iam going to build my next one i think next year...But i do so like this one never gave me any problems.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robert c*


It's old but still gets the job done.


i have always liked the olg XPS Gen 2 cases.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Got some a new receiver and put my speakers higher so the tweeters are near ear level. I just noticed how small my monitor looks surrounded by everything on my desk...

Where did you get those totes?


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robert c*


LOL....I ive had this pc for 6 years now....Iam going to build my next one i think next year...But i do so like this one never gave me any problems.



Definitely bro it was a nice starter computer for me...

I'd like to say that when I bought the XPS it had the 3.0Ghz P4, 512mb of RAM, and a 128 MB 9800pro... And I think i paid almost 4k for it after monitor, speakers, printer, etc lol. I got hosed.


----------



## ace8uk

My room at Uni:


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*












That looks like it would be an awkward way to play games. :S


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


That looks like it would be an awkward way to play games. :S


It looks a lot worse than it really is. I've played hours of CS:S and it feels completely natural.


----------



## Xeroni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Where did you get those totes?


Is that another way to say stacking bins? My dad swiped those from the back of a Safeway he used to work for. Our garage is full of them.


----------



## baird gow

HERE IS MY JOY
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=P1020601.jpg
IT WAS SO HARD GETTING ALL MY CATS IN THE SAME PLACE


----------



## Madman340

Boy oh boy, don't you guys just love Photobucket? 
I know I do.


----------



## JohnDProb

errr...... wow, gotta show my setup's, i live in 2 houses (sort of) each has a different setup, i just ferry the tower and ps3 between them


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Boy oh boy, don't you guys just love Photobucket?
I know I do.

I just found out how ****ty they are i haven't had this prob before what do you suggest?
I asked my friend if image shack was better he said no.
he told me imgur.com but im not sure you can delete pics if you need to on there.
Use this to see it for now
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=P1020601.jpg


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
I just found out how ****ty they are i haven't had this prob before what do you suggest?
I asked my friend if image shack was better he said no.
he told me imgur.com but im not sure you can delete pics if you need to on there.

Try flickr or picasa.


----------



## hurrp




----------



## solidsquirrell




----------



## equetefue




----------



## woodpigeon4




----------



## yellowtoblerone

My pride and joy:


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 









is dat sum top gear?


----------



## Unstableiser

This isn't news.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
This isn't news.

...?


----------



## Axxess+

My room


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is dat sum top gear?









well I wouldn't be watching anything else now would I? Got to get in the mood for tonight


----------



## karma police




----------



## equetefue




----------



## rmp459




----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 

















And I thought I was the only one who wore Siberias. *High five dude*


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
HERE IS MY JOY
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=P1020601.jpg
IT WAS SO HARD GETTING ALL MY CATS IN THE SAME PLACE

I totally thought you had a giant golden dildo up in the corner until I realized it was a light.

/fail.


----------



## Junior79

Here is my new desk and set up.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sentryoptic* 
i totally thought you had a giant golden dildo up in the corner until i realized it was a light.

/fail.

lmao


----------



## tOny3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


My room










































nice

<3 the pedobear sticker







i have a ****load my self lol, on my flash drive, and other random places ahah


----------



## sleeper300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


And I thought I was the only one who wore Siberias. *High five dude*


i love my siberias


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleeper300* 
i love my siberias

You almost have the same setup as me. Asus monitor too. Just thought i'd throw that out there.

@Topic - My setup is so bad right now, got computer sitting on a motherboard box til i can get my @ss into gear and finish off my casemod. Will post my setup when i move again (january). Be sweet then hopefully.... :S


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*











just took this pic =]


Which Dell monitor is that?


----------



## Unstableiser

The one in the picture you quoted?


----------



## Takkei

Fixed up my room, haha. Updates


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Is my setup "teh l337"?


----------



## Icekilla

nah... it's more like the one of an ath1337

but I liek it


----------



## bryce

Here's my POS setup -_-


----------



## scottath

i got bored - so i took some pics of my room now that i *cleaned* it - probs the best its ever been......


























The pile of boxes is just the boxes from what my computer components have come in.....
And the mobo on the desk is my old sig rig - thats my P5E and Q6600

Also - my lian li is stripped almost completely inside atm awaiting modding - so thats why there is no front plates


----------



## Unknownm

playing CSS with my dirty Tequila. That's how i like it to


----------



## kga92

Sorry for the crappy image quality







Planning on buying camera after christmas when they are on sale








Anyway, heres my setup. BTW that case is a dust magnet...Quite happy with it anyway, next case I buy won't have air intake at bottom tho.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i got bored - so i took some pics of my room now that i *cleaned* it - probs the best its ever been......











In before someone else says to fix your 5.1 setup. I'm just wondering why you bought it if you weren't going to setup it right.


----------



## kga92

Fix your 5.1!








But I think that setup is not so expensive so maybe it sounds better as a 2.1 than an actual 2.1 setup *in the same price range*


----------



## bryce

I got the same speakers, but mine are setup the right way and it sure does beat 2.1 up front lol.


----------



## kga92

What specific model are those speakers btw?


----------



## bryce

X-530s I believe. Look just like mine, but they could be X-540s (which look more boxy than the 530s).


----------



## kga92

Thanks, the 530's price is very tempting, currently only having a 2.0 setup


----------



## Lyfskills

My case is now on the right side of my desk. I can't decide if I want to get rid of my 17" monitor and just keep the 22" in the center. I'm not sure how much I would miss it.

The lamp is temporary, I just moved into here and didn't have anything better to use.


----------



## greydor

Please, someone enlighten me as to how "mancave poonroom" is a suggested tag at the bottom of the page.

Please.


----------



## Junior79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyfskills*


My case is now on the right side of my desk. I can't decide if I want to get rid of my 17" monitor and just keep the 22" in the center. I'm not sure how much I would miss it.

The lamp is temporary, I just moved into here and didn't have anything better to use.











I would say put the 22" in the center but thats me.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I got the same speakers, but mine are setup the right way and it sure does beat 2.1 up front lol.


I have similar speakers. How would you "set them up" the right way?


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Junior79*


I would say put the 22" in the center but thats me.










Here it is without the 17".

Changed my lampshade and my case is on my desk in this picture. I had to RMA my motherboard that is why its empty.

I truly can't decide what I like better.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skitzogreg* 
Please, someone enlighten me as to how "mancave poonroom" is a suggested tag at the bottom of the page.

Please.

I can just see the realtor saying, "and now that you have seen the den, master bedroom, and mud room...let's take a moment to talk of the benefits and features of the "mancave poonroom"...


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ* 
I have similar speakers. How would you "set them up" the right way?

Actually putting the "rear" speakers behind you. What's the point of a 5.1 _surround sound_ system if it's all in front of you?


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
Actually putting the "rear" speakers behind you. What's the point of a 5.1 _surround sound_ system if it's all in front of you?

Exactly. But I think some people tend to think it's better all blasting in front of you. But from what I know, aren't the rear speakers meant for the far back, background noises in movies and all?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

if you have any kind of 5.1 setup all in front of you, you should definitely make the time/take the effort required to put the rears behind you. the experience is unsurpassed its so awesome(especially with the z-5500s)


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i got bored - so i took some pics of my room now that i *cleaned* it - probs the best its ever been......










Now that is precariously placed







.


----------



## armyslowrdr

I think the real problem is running wires to the rear. I think Logitech at one point made some wireless speakers and there were problems.

I'd love to have some rear wireless speakers in the computer world flavor that would work--I have no desire to hook up a home theater system in the office/computer room.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Exactly. But I think some people tend to think it's better all blasting in front of you. But from what I know, aren't the rear speakers meant for the far back, background noises in movies and all?


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Junior79*


Here is my new desk and set up.


Cool guard [email protected]!


----------



## Capwn

Has quite a nice feel in the dark, gaming .









EDIT'd cuz umm.


----------



## Gunfire

Clean your bong.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Clean your bong.

Wow, good eye! ^agreed^


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Clean your bong.

He was so baked, that is why his pictures are blurry


----------



## Capwn

oh noes. BEtter take a new pic. cant be making it that obvious on the netz.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
Is my setup "teh l337"?

Your setup looks GREAT...that must be a nice CRT and i am sure it has a very comfortable and cozy feel to it

I wish i had my PS3 sitting at my desk







stress testing is so boring


----------



## greydor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
oh noes. BEtter take a new pic. cant be making it that obvious on the netz.

It was a good laugh.


----------



## Capwn

I took a new pic. Stupid me didnt just move the thing chair blocked it and I didnt notice when i was taking the second pic. Sigh I give up. U got me oscifer.


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I took a new pic. Stupid me didnt just move the thing chair blocked it and I didnt notice when i was taking the second pic. Sigh I give up. U got me oscifer.

Marijuana is bad, mkay.

HOOKAH FTW!


----------



## bryce

Here's my crap setup. I hope that once my car gets sold I'll have some cash to overall my setup and get it done right. Thinking of going all rack mounted after getting a quad monitor setup.

http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/100.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/101.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/102.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/103.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/104.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/105.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/106.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/107.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/RigSetup/108.JPG


----------



## waqasr

My setup:
I really need to tidy up.


----------



## Syrillian

....so I could squeeze another object in my Man Cave.

Here is what it looked like:



















Here is what it looks like now:


----------



## Axxess+

Looking at Syrillian's room, and *I JIZZ IN MAH PANTS*


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


....so I could squeeze another object in my Man Cave.

Here is what it looked like:



















Here is what it looks like now:





























Awesome shots brother!
Just A Fantastic Man Cave

If you want to take more detailed pics and post them I would love it.









In all seriousness Syr, your camera work is as incredible as your mods


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Who puts a Ducati in his bedroom? Awesome that's who.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Im pretty sure I would murder anyone you didnt like Syrillian for that bike.....pm me for details.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Who puts a Ducati in his bedroom? Awesome that's who.


Someone who doesn't want it stolen?
Someone who doesn't have a cover for it?
Someone who wants to ride it inside?
Someone who wants to say look at my Ducatti in my bedroom!


----------



## ginnz

i thought id post an update of my man room.... My Office.

the last one is of the HTPC i built this week for the living room. i basically used leftover parts from my last upgrade! just had to find a spiify case for the cabinet, this one sports a 7" touchscreen, E6600 @ 3.2 GHZ, couple 1 TB drives/500 GB for the OS, an Radeon 4650 HD for HDMI out to the fiddy plasma..... awsome toy for the L.R....









The Ofiice has some of my toys.... the PC is a month old upgrade, just a midreange upgrade, as i got a q6600 for cheap, then got a P5Q-Turbo board for it, a Corsair 750w PSU, HK 3.0 Block, and a GTX 295 ;-) shes purring at 3.8 GHZ, and cool at 36 C right now.

hope yall like....


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Someone who doesn't want it stolen?
Someone who doesn't have a cover for it?
Someone who wants to ride it inside?
Someone who wants to say look at my Ducatti in my bedroom!

To be fair, that's not his bedroom. I'm pretty sure that's his living room/dining room/kitchen.

Oh, Syr, how's the kitty? She's always absent from your photos...


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
Actually putting the "rear" speakers behind you. What's the point of a 5.1 _surround sound_ system if it's all in front of you?

Ah, I see.


----------



## Junior79

Just got some Klipsch ProMedia 4.1 and I had to redo my desk set-up. So here it is let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sexybastard

I like it. Looks nice and comfortable.

heres mine


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
heres mine

bad! bad sexybastard! Don't smoke near your computer!!! *smacks sexybastard over the head with a rolled up newspaper*


----------



## kga92

Yeah! Your fans will be covered in tar in notime...


----------



## sexybastard

one of the greatest feelings ever was to move out of my parents home and into my own apartment. Being able to do whatever the hell I want when I want is great. Smoke inside? Yessir. Walk around naked? Check. Bringing girls home without having tip toe past mom and dad at 2 in the morning while piss drunk? HELL YES.

So I'll damn well do whatever pleases me. I got a job... this my apartment. Hell if I wanted to smear my feces all over the walls in an effort to recreate the Mona Lisa there's nothing stopping me!


----------



## killnine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
one of the greatest feelings ever was to move out of my parents home and into my own apartment. Being able to do whatever the hell I want when I want is great. Smoke inside? Yessir. Walk around naked? Check. Bringing girls home without having tip toe past mom and dad at 2 in the morning while piss drunk? HELL YES.

So I'll damn well do whatever pleases me. I got a job... this my apartment. Hell if I wanted to smear my feces all over the walls in an effort to recreate the Mona Lisa there's nothing stopping me!


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killnine* 
















you know you wanna join me painting it


----------



## zelix

I'm a post a pic of my setup in a few min, after i clean up


----------



## zelix

Ight here is my setup:


















Greesy Keyboard ftw













































I thought the pics were pretty good


----------



## FEAR.

Hey everyone
here is my setup at the moment


















Plan to upgrade the case to a HAF 932 these holidays and add another monitor to the left of my existing one, also if your interested i can also post up my bedroom theater setup (still work in progress)

Cheers


----------



## myresolution_72

You all have such nice setups. I'm embarrassed to post mine! Maybe I will after I get my new TV to spice it up a little ..


----------



## bryce

I wished my setup was so clean







. If my car can just be freaken sold I'd have money to overall and get a nice, clean setup







. Having 5 computers on a U-Shaped desk doesn't help much. Neither does having a caseless rig on the desk. To poor to buy another case and the heatsink will probably fall off since it's missing 2 pins to hold it on







.


----------



## Unknownm

Delete


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


So I'll damn well do whatever pleases me. I got a job... this my apartment. Hell if I wanted to smear my feces all over the walls in an effort to recreate the Mona Lisa there's nothing stopping me!


I suspect your landlord would say different, unless of course you were willing to pay for the cost to hang new dry wall.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
one of the greatest feelings ever was to move out of my parents home and into my own apartment. Being able to do whatever the hell I want when I want is great. Smoke inside? Yessir. Walk around naked? Check. Bringing girls home without having tip toe past mom and dad at 2 in the morning while piss drunk? HELL YES.

So I'll damn well do whatever pleases me. I got a job... this my apartment. Hell if I wanted to smear my feces all over the walls in an effort to recreate the Mona Lisa there's nothing stopping me!

Hell Yeah !!!!!!!


----------



## webguru1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 









That's Sweet


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
I suspect your landlord would say different, unless of course you were willing to pay for the cost to hang new dry wall.

That's what sucks about renting









Then again maybe he's a carpenter


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
That's what sucks about renting









Then again maybe he's a carpenter









carpenters don't put up drywall, drywallers do. Carpenters do fine wood work.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
carpenters don't put up drywall, drywallers do. Carpenters do fine wood work.

You would think so, but last year when I went back to the old carpentry job they still made us do it. But we let the drug addicts and ex-cons take care of the roofing though.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


You would think so, but last year when I went back to the old carpentry job they still made us do it. But we let the drug addicts and ex-cons take care of the roofing though.


----------



## Junior79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webguru1985*


That's Sweet


I had the same desk for a while.


----------



## the_xpert

Here is my setup, what do you think?


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Fixed up my room, haha. Updates










Yay, a Key 49.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
carpenters don't put up drywall, drywallers do. Carpenters do fine wood work.

Sorry but Carpenters are drywallers and install drywall, finishers tape and sand it.

I've been a carpenter for close to 20yrs


----------



## mrfajita

PC, desk, big CRT, Sony speakers








metal drawers where I keep my computer parts, amplifier, left Pioneer speaker (mad props to anyone who can identify the patch on the bag on the right)








hats, grenade, change jar, empty tequila bottles, and a random picture of a buffalo








bottles, STALKER energy drink, printer, bass guitar, bass amp, right Pioneer speaker


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *webguru1985*


That's Sweet


thx man







I'll get some more decent pics soon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


....so I could squeeze another object in my Man Cave.

Here is what it looks like now:











umm, this needs to go in the "bad ass bike in my room" thread








no seriously, man, i ENVY you sooo much right now, u got no idea









Im saving to buy a Triumph Street Triple, that is going straight inside my room too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Junior79*


I had the same desk for a while.


nice!

Heres a couple of old pics for now..


















Ill get some more decent ones soon.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Sorry but Carpenters are drywallers and install drywall, finishers tape and sand it.

I've been a carpenter for close to 20yrs










+1.
I have also been a carpenter for 20 years. I have put up more than my share of drywall too. I have done plenty of finishing, sanding and almost every other trade when the circumstances warrant.








You guys have some great computer rooms BTW.

Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












How much money is there in that 1 room. A fair bit I'm guessing.
Yes I'm jealous, why would you ask?


----------



## Gunfire

Things to do:
*Buy new T.V. to mount on wall with flag
*Go to Ikea to get Fredrik
*Buy some monitors to play off this Logitech sub
*Get a wireless mouse and keyboard so I can connect this to the T.V. and hang out on my couch that isn't shown above.


----------



## FEAR.

WOW Gunfire thats tidy, *i like it *








It will look awesome when you mount up a TV on the wall


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


My room











































I approve...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
WOW Gunfire thats tidy, *i like it*








It will look awesome when you mount up a TV on the wall









Yeah, the most I really ever have on the desk is what you see there and then a couple text books.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


thx man







I'll get some more decent pics soon

umm, this needs to go in the "bad ass bike in my room" thread








no seriously, man, i ENVY you sooo much right now, u got no idea









Im saving to buy a Triumph Street Triple, that is going straight inside my room too









nice!

Heres a couple of old pics for now..


















Ill get some more decent ones soon.


Oooohhh! Triumph Triple.... sweeeeeeeeeet, bikes they are!

When you do get the beast and have it housed in your room, post some pics.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


+1.
I have also been a carpenter for 20 years. I have put up more than my share of drywall too. I have done plenty of finishing, sanding and almost every other trade when the circumstances warrant.








You guys have some great computer rooms BTW.

Edit:

How much money is there in that 1 room. A fair bit I'm guessing.
Yes I'm jealous, why would you ask?










Carpenter? Dood! That is awesome. Carpenter is a trade of the Kings, imho.

As for money? ... I don't wanna think about it 'cause my common sense may be paying attention... then I would be in big trouble.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Yeah, the most I really ever have on the desk is what you see there and then a couple text books.


Haha nice, same as me







LOL my room is always tidy


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Here's mine, picture is quite dodgey though


----------



## Tator Tot

What's that you're using for a desk man?


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


i thought id post an update of my man room.... My Office.

the last one is of the HTPC i built this week for the living room. i basically used leftover parts from my last upgrade! just had to find a spiify case for the cabinet, this one sports a 7" touchscreen, E6600 @ 3.2 GHZ, couple 1 TB drives/500 GB for the OS, an Radeon 4650 HD for HDMI out to the fiddy plasma..... awsome toy for the L.R....









The Ofiice has some of my toys.... the PC is a month old upgrade, just a midreange upgrade, as i got a q6600 for cheap, then got a P5Q-Turbo board for it, a Corsair 750w PSU, HK 3.0 Block, and a GTX 295 ;-) shes purring at 3.8 GHZ, and cool at 36 C right now.

hope yall like....


nice airsoft, i still want to get into it, like the SCAR


----------



## Axxess+

I just realised you can see me in my pic where my TV is in the center.
Damn.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


What's that you're using for a desk man?


Some "Prima Ergonomic" desk mum picked up at the tip for $25








It's probably the best desk I've had, so much room and the ability to adjust the desk/monitor stand height is awesome. God knows how old it is as well


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*


Some "Prima Ergonomic" desk mum picked up at the tip for $25








It's probably the best desk I've had, so much room and the ability to adjust the desk/monitor stand height is awesome. God knows how old it is as well










I'm just amazed. Looks like one sturdy piece of desk.


----------



## eseb1

Heres my setup.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Has quite a nice feel in the dark, gaming .









EDIT'd cuz umm.









Still visible in the mirror, broseph.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## Bluelightning

Here's mine...a bit messy but it works.


----------



## kaiser37

What do you guys think of my room? Do the blue lights look good?


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


my computer needs to be dusted a bit



























You have my vote. Your computer is far beyond anyone elses here.

Good job.


----------



## Rebel4055

Here's my current setup!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Here's my computer desk:

































EyeFinity-ing:












HTPC:


----------



## Mootsfox

That's hot.


----------



## Axxess+

Furriessssss


----------



## Blk

Sick place you have there.

I am now jealous.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


EyeFinity-ing:






ya thats really cool, hows the performance with 3 screens? does it scale well with your cpu?


----------



## MrPriest

(Constructive Criticism here) 500+ pages deep?

How about starting a new thread and NOT ALLOWING QUOTES OF PICS!! Only single post per user, ONLY for showing off!!

This way we could actually get a chance to have a look at everyones computer room!! I would love to have a look at everyones awesome setups.

Who works through 500+ page threads? (Same for the 'rate my cables' thread. FAR too deep!)

EDIT: 800+ pages! #$^@^!


----------



## Dylan

How do you have 3 V223w's in eyefinity. They don't do DisplayPort out?


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


How do you have 3 V223w's in eyefinity. They don't do DisplayPort out?


active adapter, perhaps.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


ya thats really cool, hows the performance with 3 screens? does it scale well with your cpu?


Performance is flawless on the games I've played thus far, which are the Steam games. All are at 5040x1050 will all settings max, 4xAA, 4XAF, absolutely 0 lag. Not just in gaming, either. Both Photoshop CS4 and Vegas 8.0 are more responsive with this setup than my last setup (PhII 940, 2x 4850 Crossfired).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


How do you have 3 V223w's in eyefinity. They don't do DisplayPort out?


Two hooked up through DVI, and one hooked through an active DisplayPort adapter that I got from Dell. Link to adapter.


----------



## reezin14

Nice setup Xyro TR1.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
















Performance is flawless on the games I've played thus far, which are the Steam games. All are at 5040x1050 will all settings max, 4xAA, 4XAF, absolutely 0 lag. Not just in gaming, either. Both Photoshop CS4 and Vegas 8.0 are more responsive with this setup than my last setup (PhII 940, 2x 4850 Crossfired).

Two hooked up through DVI, and one hooked through an active DisplayPort adapter that I got from Dell. Link to adapter.

99$.
99$ for a gotdamn adapter


----------



## kga92

I saw an adapter by apple in the store today, and even that was not 99$. :S


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Here's my computer desk:











nice nintendo!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


99$.
99$ for a gotdamn adapter











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


I saw an adapter by apple in the store today, and even that was not 99$. :S


Needs to be an active adapter. Passive DP to DVI adpaters are about $20.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*

















Performance is flawless on the games I've played thus far, which are the Steam games. All are at 5040x1050 will all settings max, 4xAA, 4XAF, absolutely 0 lag. Not just in gaming, either. Both Photoshop CS4 and Vegas 8.0 are more responsive with this setup than my last setup (PhII 940, 2x 4850 Crossfired).


time to try crysis


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


nice nintendo!










Danke! Had it since it came out, still works! Inside the cabinets is a SNES, N64, and Wii, as well as their games and controllers.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Needs to be an active adapter. Passive DP to DVI adpaters are about $20.


Yup, this. I'm sure there were cheaper ones to be had, but I wanted EyeFinity to work by the long holiday weekend, so I overnighted the one from Dell, knowing it'd get here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


time to try crysis










That's next on the list of things to install


----------



## Big Wiggly

Again, ghetto, door for a table. Waiting on a G11 to replace that MS plain keyboard


----------



## ACM

NEVER get black glass.



Don't you just love my POS case.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


*NEVER get black glass.*



Don't you just love my POS case.


The reflection? I bet it smacks you in the face as soon as you go on google.com


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
The reflection? I bet it smacks you in the face as soon as you go on google.com









When i move my mouse you can also see it in the reflection, i always think its some bug when I'm not really paying attention to it, it gets annoying.


----------



## nazster14

Seriously you have a pink iphone and a pink notebook.. Please tell me you are a chick or its ur gf's.. PLEASE


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Seriously you have a pink iphone and a pink notebook.. Please tell me you are a chick or its ur gf's.. PLEASE


Chick? On my internet? Hell no.

lol Yea she is one.


----------



## JarrettM

Here are a few pics of my setup with my uber dorky 5.1 DDS setup. I do need to invest in a better camera, as these were taken on my Motorola Motozine.


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ I love the proc on the desk (is that an AMD mobile?) and the vidcard on the wall!









I'd really like to have a simple clean desk layout like some of the ones in here...


----------



## JarrettM

The processor is actually an Intel Celeron 1.0ghz from the first computer I ever built. The same with the video card on my wall - an NVIDIA PNY 6600 GT.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
^ I love the proc on the desk (is that an AMD mobile?) and the vidcard on the wall!









I'd really like to have a simple clean desk layout like some of the ones in here...

Orly? I can clean up my desk and trade mysetup for yours







.
Keep the mouse though, I have the same thing.


----------



## myresolution_72

Ugh. My room isn't anything to brag about but I guess I've seen worse. Sorry the quality isn't so good, my camera was stolen when my apartment was broken into so I only had my G1 to use for pictures.










Monitor: HannsG 19" LCD
Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II
Speakers: Logitech Z Cinema
Case: NZXT Alpha
Mouse: iHome Laser 1600dpi.. It was cheap, I was on a budget!
Desk: Umm I have no clue but my mom had it FOREVER and it's very sturdy


----------



## Big Wiggly

I think you need a new chair


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


NEVER get black glass.



Don't you just love my POS case.


Were you able to drink the whole can of that energy drink? I never drink energy drinks but my friend said that was good, I was stupid and bought it. Way to sweet.


----------



## fedex1993

Heres a quick update on mine just recently cleaned it so yeah







.


----------



## kga92

I think you got the same screen as me (the one on the left)


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*


I think you need a new chair










Yeah seriously. Something with armrests. My wrist kill me after longer period of gaming.


----------



## Hyrox

Here are some pictures of my wonderful dorm room.
















Sorry about the quality, my camera isn't cooperating.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Were you able to drink the whole can of that energy drink? I never drink energy drinks but my friend said that was good, I was stupid and bought it. Way to sweet.










You bet haha, need it for gaming.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


Here are some pictures of my wonderful dorm room.
















Sorry about the quality, my camera isn't cooperating.


Nice laptop. What are the specs on it? Also why did you buy one? I never personally saw the advantage of having a laptop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


You bet haha, need it for gaming.


Does it quicken your reflexes? Improve concentration? I never saw the purpose of those energy drinks.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*


Nice laptop. What are the specs on it? Also why did you buy one? I never personally saw the advantage of having a laptop.


Well, I convinced myself that I needed a laptop for college :/. Instead, I bought a netbook my third week here and I'm building a new desktop for myself once the 300 series is out. Long story short...bad idea, but I still love the thing.

The specs are in my sig. I'm pretty impressed that I can game on the main monitor at 1920x1200 while running the extended screen at 1680x1050...more than I thought my 9800 GS was capable of.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*


Nice laptop. What are the specs on it? Also why did you buy one? I never personally saw the advantage of having a laptop.

Does it quicken your reflexes? Improve concentration? I never saw the purpose of those energy drinks.


You could say, and i don't fall asleep.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


Well, I convinced myself that I needed a laptop for college :/. Instead, I bought a netbook my third week here and I'm building a new desktop for myself once the 300 series is out. Long story short...bad idea, but I still love the thing.

The specs are in my sig. I'm pretty impressed that I can game on the main monitor at 1920x1200 while running the extended screen at 1680x1050...more than I thought my 9800 GS was capable of.


Yeah I'm thinking of buying a laptop but I cannot convince myself to spend more then $500 on it. Tigerdirect has nice laptops for $430 (2Ghz Core2Duo, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Webcam, HD3200 IGP) and I don't game on laptops so I'm sure that's enough for me. How much did your laptop cost though?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


You could say, and i don't fall asleep.


I wonder the long term effects on that stuff.


----------



## kaiser37

Portability...


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaiser37*


Portability...


True. In that case my cousin needs one. That guy likes to watching *stuff* on computers and doesn't know how to clear the history or anything then says he doesn't know who did it.

I had a laptop but it was a Christmas gift from my dad when I was 14 but it died, the motherboard went dead for some reason.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*


How much did your laptop cost though?


Mine was around $1000. I bought it off Newegg last year a little after Thanksgiving break.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


Mine was around $1000. I bought it off Newegg last year a little after Thanksgiving break.










You have a job? Or do your parents give you money?


----------



## Sgtbash

Temp setup for a week:










Gaming Lappy:










College lappy:










And a dell:










Sorry bout crappy phone pics ;/


----------



## myresolution_72

Everyone and their laptops! I have one that my school gave me, but you can't hardly game, but it is good for web browsing and typing papers... But then again that is why they gave it to us. But I wouldn't bring it out in public.


----------



## kaiser37

sgtbash, i have same laptop. I love it. Which model is that?


----------



## Sgtbash

Which one the Hp or the Gateway?


----------



## kaiser37

Gateway.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaiser37*


Gateway.


I think its his sig rig.







P-6860 FX Laptop


----------



## ComGuards

Count the computers?










About half the systems.... PowerEdge T710 wouldn't fit on the electrical circuit without popping the fuse... lol


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComGuards* 
Count the computers?

About half the systems.... PowerEdge T710 wouldn't fit on the electrical circuit without popping the fuse... lol

that setup looks like my room, without the projector and soundsystems


----------



## Dylan

Nice Poweredge. Mine is an 1800 IIRC. Same chassis though it seems.


----------



## t3haxle

I will never understand how some of you guys can play in that space.


----------



## Sozin

ComGuards that's nuts.


----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
ComGuards that's nuts.









Whaddya mean "nuts"? LOL. j/k

I can totally understand your point-of-view if you're a Mac user. It's like the devil's own extreme opposite of the clean cut lines of a Mac setup







.

Would you believe that's just the server rack? And the main server isn't even in the picture? Workstation area's messy ass heck. Separate picture for that, lol.


----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
I will never understand how some of you guys can play in that space.

I don't "play" anywhere near that setup, lol. That's my "Server farm", as I like to call it. Or rather, my "datacenter-in-a-living-room", lol. My workstation area is in another room.









And yes, that picture is probably why I'm single...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComGuards* 







Whaddya mean "nuts"? LOL. j/k

I can totally understand your point-of-view if you're a Mac user. It's like the devil's own extreme opposite of the clean cut lines of a Mac setup







.

Would you believe that's just the server rack? And the main server isn't even in the picture? Workstation area's messy ass heck. Separate picture for that, lol.









Your sigrig makes me happy, by the way. And your server room beats mine by a long shot.

What are your servers actually doing?

EDIT: My aforementioned servers. They live in my closet. I strive to make them clean and tidy looking.









(yes, my networking equip is behind my monitor. I like it. :3)


----------



## yang88she

cleaned up my office a bit, and made some re-arrangements...


----------



## ComGuards

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
cleaned up my office a bit, and made some re-arrangements...










Now THAT is an office







. I like. will post mine if I ever get around to cleaning up the paperwork (I thought we were heading towards a paper-less society?







)

Anyways, my servers... well, that's a full Microsoft Active Directory setup. Everything's running Windows, except for the one laptop and one server, both with VMWare ESX installed.

I run uh... Microsoft Exchange Server 2003, 2007, 2010 (pain in the a$$, btw), SQL Server 2008, Windows Server Update Services (WSUS), Forefront security server, Live Communication Server, Microsoft Distributed File System, Symantec Backup Exec, Blackberry Enterprise Server, OpenFiler, Starwind iSCSI Server... I think that's about it. Heh, it's a "learning environment"


----------



## FEAR.

Very nice *yang88she* looks really good


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluelightning* 









Here's mine...a bit messy but it works.

LOL look at the monitors fight HP vs Dell (Lets get ready to Rumble!! )


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


-snip-


I spy Conan!


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


I spy Conan!










lol


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*









Nice G1!

And this thread makes me miss my Lycosa. Hated the way it felt, loved the way it looked.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*







Dam someone beat me to my dream setup LOL (just need one more monitor)







Love it









Also i picked up my HAF 932 yesterday and installed windows 7, will upload some pictures of my updated setup soon lol


----------



## corry29

*KShirza1* I can't tell, but are those Megalodons or Carcharises?


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


*KShirza1* I can't tell, but are those Megalodons or Carcharises?


They're Carcharises, and they're great.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


They're Carcharises, and they're great.










yes they are great!


----------



## FEAR.

Ok so here are some updated pics of my pc



















Love this case, much better than my old one


----------



## killerxx7

my new pc i just put together


----------



## mfb412

Your H50 fan is doin it wrong


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Your H50 fan is doin it wrong

Nah its a pull/push combo i got a black one behind the rad and the red one infront


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


Nah its a pull/push combo i got a black one behind the rad and the red one infront










But it's in the wrong direction, unless you have your front fan exhausting, which is probably a bad idea.


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


But it's in the wrong direction, unless you have your front fan exhausting, which is probably a bad idea.


the rear fan pulls air from out side the case and the front pulls air of the rad into the case,its not the best for case temps but its alot better for cpu temps.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Ok so here are some updated pics of my pc



















Love this case, much better than my old one









I love the bluish color theme you have going on! I feel like it's kind of epic. Where do you guys get your high-res wallpapers?


----------



## Deegan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
playing CSS with my dirty Tequila. That's how i like it to


















what pharmies you holdin onto there? dont you know pills and dirty tequila dont mix


----------



## chuckcalo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan*
what pharmies you holdin onto there? dont you know pills and dirty tequila dont mix

Those must be Mentos.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
I love the bluish color theme you have going on! I feel like it's kind of epic. Where do you guys get your high-res wallpapers?

I don't know about him but most people get them from Interfacelift.com.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


I love the bluish color theme you have going on! I feel like it's kind of epic. Where do you guys get your high-res wallpapers?


Thanks







... and i just write in google '1680x1050 wallpapers' LOL


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Delicious sausage and cheese sandwich is delicious.



















Also my budget vinyl rig.


----------



## Dylan

Diet Mountain Dew, is not.


----------



## bryce

Here's my setup again. My second monitor died on me, and it's so hard working with just one now







Also, got a new TV and planning a HTPC build soon XD.


----------



## Nexusx

I'm currently in the process of upgrading my Compaq Presario SR5710Y. So far, I've added a MSI GeForce 9400 GT, and overclocked the CPU to 2.6GHz from 2.3. This Christmas, I plan to add a 500W power supply, and buy a new case, the NZXT BETA. After those upgrades, I am planning to overclock the GPU and hook up my second monitor. It's an old HP CRT, only using it because I can't afford anything else.









Don't mind the wall color, just moved into my brother's room and I haven't had time to paint the walls yet.

Used a Canon PowerShot A1100 to take these pics.










Old monitor soon to be put to use.


















With the lights on.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexusx*












Whoa, weird monitor is weird.


----------



## Nexusx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Whoa, weird monitor is weird.


Yeah, I hate it.


----------



## t3haxle

Is that a CRT or a flat screen? My eyes can't tell >.<


----------



## KG363




----------



## Nexusx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


is that a crt or a flat screen? My eyes can't tell >.<


lcd.


----------



## Xeroni

Finally found enough monitors to go SoftTH. The sides are 1280x1024 and the center is 1440x900. So far I've gotten Grid, Dirt, and Dragon Age working. My camera can't take flashless photos that aren't a blurry mess...


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut* 
Delicious sausage and cheese sandwich is delicious.










Can I have your sandwich?


----------



## rfjunkie

Where to put all of them???

I think I may be addicted to building... These I did within the last year.... That doesn't include the stuff I have put together for friends.

(Anyone else have this problem; After helping someone out with there computer, or building them one, all of a sudden you become there tech support???)

I only have 3 of them that I use... One that i use all the time.....


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Where to put all of them???

I think I may be addicted to building... These I did within the last year.... That doesn't include the stuff I have put together for friends.

(Anyone else have this problem; After helping someone out with there computer, or building them one, all if a sudden you become there tech support???)

I only have 3 of them that I use... One that i use all the time.....


Wow. I only have my Gaming rig, HTPC, and server. And yea i am pretty much tech support for my entire town


----------



## HITandRUN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


Where to put all of them???

I think I may be addicted to building... These I did within the last year.... That doesn't include the stuff I have put together for friends.

(Anyone else have this problem; After helping someone out with there computer, or building them one, all if a sudden you become there tech support???)

I only have 3 of them that I use... One that i use all the time.....


What case it the one with the Intel Inside logo on it?


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


cleaned up my office a bit, and made some re-arrangements...











Try running your wires down the support poles to the floor, instead of just letting them drop... and then have them run along the wall.

Other than that, looks sexi.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HITandRUN* 
What case it the one with the Intel Inside logo on it?









Elite 334 Cooler Master.... I modded the case at work on the Flow water jet. Cut the window frame out of 1/4" aluminum... The case side panel and window were both cut out on the water jet too.

Look a little closer at the sticker.... It says "Evil Inside"...









I have more pictures posted in the gallery... http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...7/ppuser/95148


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
(Anyone else have this problem; After helping someone out with there computer, or building them one, all of a sudden you become there tech support???)

Lol i know what you mean mate its pretty annoying at times lol


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


Lol i know what you mean mate its pretty annoying at times lol


That it is... No matter what you may have planed.... They alway expect you to drop everything your doing to come help them........ If they are female and cute I usually do just that... lol


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rfjunkie*


That it is... No matter what you may have planed.... They alway expect you to drop everything your doing to come help them........ If they are female and cute I usually do just that... lol



I ges there are pros and cons to being a geek eh


----------



## lozanoa11

Yes my room is messy and plz ignore the out of date calendars, I like the pictures lol.


----------



## Deth V




----------



## Chaos Assasson




----------



## Drake.L

Trying to keep it clean.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Trying to keep it clean.

Wow, very clean. Looks more like a showcase than an office (which is a good thing)!


----------



## KG363

looks nice


----------



## Zippy476

I would like to get a nice glass top desk, but this desk works so well with my G25.

After I get my computer finished I think that is what I am going to buy though and just stick this desk on another wall and use it specifically for sim racing and sim flying.

Man I need some posters or pictures or something my walls are so bare.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​
​
​

what the hell, where do you live lol? nice setup​


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
what the hell, where do you live lol? nice setup

I know right, looks like something you would see in a department store catalog.

I just wish I had the ability to fung shway my room like that. And the view.

I wonder if his room is called "NO FOOD OR DRINK ALLOWED" look at all that white.


----------



## Wiremaster

Ahhh... the good old days...










New pic.


----------



## xdaseinx

Damn, looks like everyone is on Windows 7


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdaseinx* 
Damn, looks like everyone is on Windows 7









tis a amazing os i do say


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 







tis a amazing os i do say









Windows 7 was my idea.


----------



## cdoublejj

a little jumbled but, i thought i 'd show you hay many of the little buggers i pack in my room.


----------



## spice003

my desk, i'll post a pic of my room laterz


----------



## cdoublejj

i just read the tags at the bottom, lol.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
my desk, i'll post a pic of my room laterz


I like this for some reason lol. Nice angle?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
I like this for some reason lol. Nice angle?

I know it looks amazing. I thinks its the case, internals, mouse, and monitor together


----------



## spice003

its because its a wide angle lens 17-40mm L(my bros camera), i like it too


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


its because its a wide angle lens 17-40mm L(my bros camera), i like it too










Nice.
DSLR?
I really want one of those but damn I'm not ready to drop more than $400 on much stuff.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Nice.
DSLR?
I really want one of those but damn I'm not ready to drop more than $400 on much stuff.


yeah canon 5D


----------



## Funcrazy1

Taken from Iphone. Razer Fan as you can tell XD.

Razer Mamba, Razer Carcharias, and Razer Goliathus Speed Fragged edition <- all bought from OCN XD


----------



## airplaneman

Here is my setup at University..sorry for the quality..bad lighting + phone camera = fail.


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## nardox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*











Taken from Iphone. Razer Fan as you can tell XD.

Razer Mamba, Razer Carcharias, and Razer Goliathus Speed Fragged edition <- all bought from OCN XD



I'm drooling over the Mamba....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Here is my setup at University..sorry for the quality..bad lighting + phone camera = fail.





























The Alienware lappy is SEXY


----------



## Deth V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdaseinx*


Damn, looks like everyone is on Windows 7


I'm not


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deth V* 
I'm not









I am


----------



## technoredneck95

Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Sorry for the bad lighting.









Looks very nice


----------



## Tator Tot

My man cave/school work area/digital design are.

My tablet is actually hiding inside the black desk.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Looks very nice


Thanks. I just finally upgrade from my old POS desk to the Ikea.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Sorry for the bad lighting.










That looks pretty good. Wish I could find a desk like that over here.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


That looks pretty good. Wish I could find a desk like that over here.


If you trade places with me and let me live in the Bahama's for 6 months I'll buy you a desk like that and bring it w/ me


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
If you trade places with me and let me live in the Bahama's for 6 months I'll buy you a desk like that and bring it w/ me









Hehe, no kidding.


----------



## xHassassin

No one likes good old fashioned wooden desks?


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
No one likes good old fashioned wooden desks?









I do








Love my old plane wood desk just a bit small for my 3 screens


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
If you trade places with me and let me live in the Bahama's for 6 months I'll buy you a desk like that and bring it w/ me









LOL Id trade with either one of ya. Indiana sucks right now. Cold, Ice, and snow FTL.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
LOL Id trade with either one of ya. Indiana sucks right now. Cold, Ice, and snow FTL.

I can't even imagine ... Feels Like: 19Â°F ... it's effin brutal here right now ...


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
LOL Id trade with either one of ya. Indiana sucks right now. Cold, Ice, and snow FTL.

Cold is fine if there is Ice and Snow.

It sucks when you can't get that. *From Missouri originally, I miss snow







*


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
If you trade places with me and let me live in the Bahama's for 6 months I'll buy you a desk like that and bring it w/ me









Haha Florida is pretty close dude is it that different?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
LOL Id trade with either one of ya. Indiana sucks right now. Cold, Ice, and snow FTL.

lol I'd love some cold to get some benchies done.


----------



## Ezygroove

Bit blurry i know but gives you a vague idea!


----------



## MasterFire

Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















Very clean... And the screen from downstairs as secondary for that night. Should be getting an actual second screen soon though.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterFire* 



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















Very clean... And the screen from downstairs as secondary for that night. Should be getting an actual second screen soon though.

You use your amp for a foot rest too?


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
Haha Florida is pretty close dude is it that different?

The part of Florida I am in is


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
You use your amp for a foot rest too?









Well, it's a bassamp so it has quite a clean sound as a subwoofer too. So I have it hooked up as one. But yes, I do rest my feet on it


----------



## Xraven771

Some Pictures of my current setup . Videos on - http://www.youtube.com/user/TIDdimond <Please leave a comment.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterFire* 



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















Very clean... And the screen from downstairs as secondary for that night. Should be getting an actual second screen soon though.

hey, whats that leaflet behind your beer bottle looks familiar


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
The part of Florida I am in is









Not for me. It's 88 right now


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Not for me. It's 88 right now


He must be up north lol. Its 82 here.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


He must be up north lol. Its 82 here.


Florida is a long state and Pensacola all the way north


----------



## KG363

And nice setup xraven


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


And nice setup xraven


Thanks.x get some closeups of the pc when i get my new parts







before and after . probly make a video of me doing it on youtube . check it out - http://www.youtube.com/user/TIDdimond


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 


















dam thats nice, Samsung make really good monitors


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 


















that's beautiful


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Ahhh... the good old days...










New pic.










Wow.


----------



## TheFunk350

I need to step mine up I see haha.


----------



## corry29

*Anth0789*?
are those T260(HD)?s

What happen?
Did you also downgrade from 2 monitors to 1 monitors like me? or is that an upgrade?


----------



## KG363

nice!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
*Anth0789*?
are those T260(HD)?s

What happen?
Did you also downgrade from 2 monitors to 1 monitors like me? or is that an upgrade?



















Can i ask you why you downgraded to one monitor because im looking at a dual monitor setup (2x22") but would it be better to upgrade from my 22" to a 26"?


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 


















Nice setup Anth,are you running 1 or 2 monitors?Or a Combo depending?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
*Anth0789*?
are those T260(HD)?s

What happen?
Did you also downgrade from 2 monitors to 1 monitors like me? or is that an upgrade?




















Please tell me what chair that is! lol

edit: the bottom one


----------



## ntuason

It's a Herman Miller (around 700-800 dollars here in Canada), How are those speakers do they sound good?


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
It's a Herman Miller (around *700-800* dollars here in Canada), How are those speakers do they sound good?










I Need a new chair but dayum.


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Can i ask you why you downgraded to one monitor because im looking at a dual monitor setup (2x22") but would it be better to upgrade from my 22" to a 26"?


I downgraded, because I couldn't concentrate on my homework and studying,
dumb reason, but yeah,
also i wanted more space on my desk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


It's a Herman Miller (around 700-800 dollars here in Canada), How are those speakers do they sound good?


I can guarantee you that these speakers sound good,
but there are other speakers out there in the market that sounds way better with the price I paid for these.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Please tell me what chair that is! lol

edit: the bottom one


Like what DorkSterr said, its a Herman Miller Aeron chair










*edit: I like posting this picture, the chair looks like the material on Batman's kevlar armor from the Dark Knight haha


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


My man cave/school work area/digital design are.

My tablet is actually hiding inside the black desk.











Now I don't feel so alone and like I am the only CRT user here!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Don't feel bad. Before I had this 22" Acer I was rockin' a 17" ViewSonic 1280x1024 for the longest time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Now I don't feel so alone and like I am the only CRT user here!










Well when my CRT's look better than most of the LCD's out there, and have a higher resolution...


----------



## KG363

I haven't had a CRT since I was like 10


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I haven't had a CRT since I was like 10

I couldn't stand LCD's at the start, high response times made them ghost like crazy.

I have 2 Dell U2410,they are pretty, but less pixels and do not look as good when in Photoshop/editing programs.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I couldn't stand LCD's at the start, high response times made them ghost like crazy.

I have 2 Dell U2410,they are pretty, but less pixels and do not look as good when in Photoshop/editing programs.


I have a LCD from 2000. It's dim as all hell, takes forever to "warm up" to get to its optimal brightness, when you move the mouse you can't see it until you stop -- that's how bad the ghosting is.

And it's huge. 20" of unit, but the panel is only 14" 1024x768.

Hard to believe it was $700-ish in 2000.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have a 19" Dell from back then...you don't wanna know what was payed for that thing and it's 12ms response time.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Please tell me what chair that is! lol

edit: the bottom one

That is the EXACT same chair we just got at work for the new front section in the Emergency Room. Those things completely suck. Cool looking but uncomfortable as all hell. Throw in the fact that you got to have a physics degree from Harvard to adjust the damn thing and you have a nice big steaming pile O crap O.

Everything else in that set up looks cool though and I like !


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


hey, whats that leaflet behind your beer bottle looks familiar










Paintpoint me out what you exactly mean, because I don't have any plants in my room?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterFire*


Paintpoint me out what you exactly mean, because I don't have any plants in my room?


I think he means leaflet as in paper flier. :3 The paper flier behind your beer bottle.


----------



## MasterFire

Well, unless you mean the thing sticked on the beer bottle (with the brand and such on it), there is no paper flyer or any other flyer behind it. It's a Corona... But I can't help to think that that would be easy to guess so I must still misunderstand


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I have a LCD from 2000. It's dim as all hell, takes forever to "warm up" to get to its optimal brightness, when you move the mouse you can't see it until you stop -- that's how bad the ghosting is.

And it's huge. 20" of unit, but the panel is only 14" 1024x768.

Hard to believe it was $700-ish in 2000.


My first LCD, bought back in like 2001 or something cost around $300ish idk. It was 19" It finally died on me a few weeks ago







. I've used dual screens for so long just one 22" is killing me. But I'm upgrading my rig soon as my car money comes in and hopefully gonna have 3-4 22" XD.


----------



## KG363

I've never understood the point of dual monitors for gaming. Would you be able to see your Crosshairs?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I've never understood the point of dual monitors for gaming. Would you be able to see your Crosshairs?


Well normally you want 3 monitors for FPS gaming.

That way you can put your perf vision to work.

2 Monitors either side by side (for 4:3 & 5:4 res's) or stacked (for 16:9 & 16:10 res's) is really efficient for RTS games.

Or games like some MMO RPG's.

The biggest problem is the monitors bezels. But you can build or order custom ones.


----------



## Unknownm

I got a PS1 used for 9 dollars and PS2 for 19 at work Pre-owed than GT1,2,3,4 & rage racer for like 30 dollars total to. I finally can play my child hood games Which is I still love to this day!!! Already finished 1,2 & 3 long time ago now just starting 4. Later on I'm going to try to get a PS3 Slim for $150 later on once I get my paycheck







.

Than use my LCD with a VGA box so I can get ride of that stupid 480i tv


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Your TV stand is sweet.


----------



## Paradox me

Didn't realize how dark the pictures were til now. Taken with my phone, excuse the quality.










PC on the left, PS3 on the bottom shelf of the entertainment center. Was too cheap to buy an actual mount for the 21.5" monitor, so I threw a shelf up behind the TV for now. Need to move my Godfather poster up some.










Rockin' the Venture Bros wallpapers.










The old computer desk, holding games and clutter until I get rid of it.










PlayStation games, Blu-rays and DVDs, etc.


----------



## Zamoldac

This is my setup







.


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


This is my setup







.


Nice graphity did you do it yourself?


----------



## Zamoldac

Nop, a bud of mine did it last summer.


----------



## killerxx7

Well its very cool wish i hate a bud to do that


----------



## Microsis

Text teaser of my computer room (coming in the next 2-3 months):

46" 120Hz 1080p LCD TV Wall mounted (gaming/movies)
24" ASUS 1080p Monitor (web browsing, other stuff)
Polk Audio 5 channel speaker set-up
BIC H-100 500W 12" Subwoofer
i5/5870 rig


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


This is my setup







.


Corrado <3


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Corrado <3


Best car evah'







, here's mine :


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


Nice setup Anth,are you running 1 or 2 monitors?Or a Combo depending?


I'm only running the P2370HD the T220 I sold it it had a stuck pixel and a dead pixel so.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I'm only running the P2370HD the T220 I sold it it had a stuck pixel and a dead pixel so.


Gothcha.


----------



## KG363

Those wall graphics are really cool


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


This is my setup







.


i have that keyboard, PIA to type on, so hard to push the buttons. was good back in 2003.


----------



## northbayvallejo




----------



## corry29

^I like the name of you computer







Red Dragon

I upgraded some stuff such as
Vista to Windows 7
DSL to Comcast!

switched the keyboard tray for its actual purpose,
this way I won't be sitting too close to my computer monitor like how my previous setup does. Also there is less clutter on the computer side of the desk, more space radius for my speakers to orchestrate sound (supposedly).

























On my cycle from Lachesis x Destructor to Deathadder x Goliathus

Before








Now









Check out my new toy for my laptop

















*Edit: Just realized how my pictures makes me seem like that annoying term "fanboy" of Razer. Oh well....


----------



## kga92

does it not bother you that your keyboard is half on the mousemat, I tried to have my keyboard and mousepad like that once and it was annoying.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


does it not bother you that your keyboard is half on the mousemat, I tried to have my keyboard and mousepad like that once and it was annoying.










Well put your mouse on faster...


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


^I like the name of you computer







Red Dragon

I upgraded some stuff such as
Vista to Windows 7
DSL to Comcast!

switched the keyboard tray for its actual purpose,
this way I won't be sitting too close to my computer monitor like how my previous setup does. Also there is less clutter on the computer side of the desk, more space radius for my speakers to orchestrate sound (supposedly).

























On my cycle from Lachesis x Destructor to Deathadder x Goliathus

Before








Now









Check out my new toy for my laptop

















*Edit: Just realized how my pictures makes me seem like that annoying term "fanboy" of Razer. Oh well....


Great photos man.
This is the way to post in this thread guys.
Rep+


----------



## corry29

Thanks *soundx98*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


does it not bother you that your keyboard is half on the mousemat, I tried to have my keyboard and mousepad like that once and it was annoying.










hell yeah it bothers me, but theres nothing i can do, i had this mat when I use to put the peripherals on my desk, so yeah








+ I don't wanna shell out money again for a smaller pad to fit lol


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 









+1million rep for jermaine.


----------



## Steggy




----------



## SuppA-SnipA

thats nice Steggy


----------



## Steggy

Thank ya. Recently added another netbook to the mix. decided to get all my cans and comps to fit in the pic


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Thanks *soundx98*

hell yeah it bothers me, but theres nothing i can do, i had this mat when I use to put the peripherals on my desk, so yeah








+ I don't wanna shell out money again for a smaller pad to fit lol

I had the Steelseries QcK heavy, luckily it was soft so I just cut it smaller








Waste of money tho..I't cost around 20EUR :swearing:


----------



## Blue_Fire

Hmm corry I'm going to steal your chair.


----------



## kga92

too late I already did :3


----------



## Hdusu64346

Slightly new setup


----------



## ZainyAntics

Don't say anything about my speakers, I'm changing them when I move =P


----------



## Dawlish7

I saw the fly


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *med1kl* 
Slightly new setup









































Nice! Just do some cable management

Is that Deathnote


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Nice! Just do some cable management

Is that Deathnote









I was going to say the same thing...


----------



## corry29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *med1kl* 
Slightly new setup


















I'm liking that chair of urs


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
I'm liking that chair of urs









thank you


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Nice! Just do some cable management

Is that Deathnote









yes that's L. love deathnote!


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


Don't say anything about my speakers, I'm changing them when I move =P


Your speakers are setup wrong =P.


----------



## wonderlust

Ok so here is my room set up


----------



## kga92

That keyboard is sexy







(in the first pic)


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonderlust*


Ok so here is my room set up





























I see you have old cambridge soundworks speakers like me. I love them - they're fugly but cheap, and very good sound. Pity they don't make them any more


----------



## paquitox

With new Monitor riser:


----------



## bryce

Just bored so made a quick video of my room. Trying to figure out how to rearrange it and all to hide the cables, etc. Thinking of moving the open rack to the rack cabinet and mod it a little to hold everything. That would get most of the cables, etc out of sight then. Sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
*snip*

That new monitor riser adds a great deal to your setup, it's looking fantastic.


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I see you have old cambridge soundworks speakers like me. I love them - they're fugly but cheap, and very good sound. Pity they don't make them any more










Yeah they still sound good, but...

Thay are about to be replaced (hopefully) for some Logitech X-230s that are on my x-mas list.

They had been retired but my new Monitor/TV speakers are very tinny so i dug them out again in 2.1 mode (its the 4 point surround set)


----------



## wonderlust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


That keyboard is sexy







(in the first pic)



If you mean me, its a 1989 IBM model M, I have a couple of others spare too,

there isn't a modern keyboard that can compare with the pleasure (and noise) of typing on one of these!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## theslaep

So many wonderful setups to look at, and ideas to steal, but one thing keeps popping up that gives me some concern. Everyone seems to be sitting so close to their monitors, they could stick their tongue out and lick the coating off their LCDs...

How do you guys manage to actually get any work (or play) done like that? I've got a 19" widescreen, and it's more than a metre away from me, and I feel that even that is too close! You people with 24" screens pressed up to your nose must have the peripheral vision of Nascar racers.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theslaep*


So many wonderful setups to look at, and ideas to steal, but one thing keeps popping up that gives me some concern. Everyone seems to be sitting so close to their monitors, they could stick their tongue out and lick the coating off their LCDs...

How do you guys manage to actually get any work (or play) done like that? I've got a 19" widescreen, and it's more than a metre away from me, and I feel that even that is too close! You people with 24" screens pressed up to your nose must have the peripheral vision of Nascar racers.










Nah I just upgraded from a 21" CRT to this 23". Once you are pretty close it's not bad you don't have to have the greatest vision to see everything


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


With new Monitor riser:
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s.../PCpics001.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s.../PCpics004.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s.../PCpics005.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s.../PCpics007.jpg


Very nice setup!


----------



## benyu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*







Don't say anything about my speakers, I'm changing them when I move =P


you said you never overclocked "why overclock whne im getting 50 fps in crysis, why do i need the otehr 10? it's silly"

yet you have 4.2ghz 920?


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theslaep*


So many wonderful setups to look at, and ideas to steal, but one thing keeps popping up that gives me some concern. Everyone seems to be sitting so close to their monitors, they could stick their tongue out and lick the coating off their LCDs...

How do you guys manage to actually get any work (or play) done like that? I've got a 19" widescreen, and it's more than a metre away from me, and I feel that even that is too close! You people with 24" screens pressed up to your nose must have the peripheral vision of Nascar racers.










Nah its easy tbh i sit half a meter away from a 42" lcd and i find it fine


----------



## killerxx7

Well here is my little workstation


















Il upload more later if you guys want


----------



## bryce

I may move my 40" 1080p tv up to my desk soon. But I like to lay down while watching movies, etc.







. What to do, what to do.


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I may move my 40" 1080p tv up to my desk soon. But I like to lay down while watching movies, etc.







. What to do, what to do.

Unless you got a extra screen i wouldn't use a 40" on its own since it gets a nit much sometimes.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I may move my 40" 1080p tv up to my desk soon. But I like to lay down while watching movies, etc.







. What to do, what to do.

TV-wall wount


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Here's my empty ish room. Hopefully after boxing day I'll have a tv in the right hand corner and I'll bring in my consoles up to fill in the room a bit.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


Unless you got a extra screen i wouldn't use a 40" on its own since it gets a nit much sometimes.


I got another 22" screen. I still need to replace the one that died on me though and get a 4 dvi output graphics card







.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


That new monitor riser adds a great deal to your setup, it's looking fantastic.










Thanks man, is way more comfortable now, plus putting stuff beneath it frees up a little space in the desk, for more stuff, well you know how it is!! Also before I always felt like looking down!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Very nice setup!


Thanks man!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I got another 22" screen. I still need to replace the one that died on me though and get a 4 dvi output graphics card







.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e=&srchInDesc=


----------



## AMOCO

new pics of my new red computer build:


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
new pics of my new red computer build:

I like the Stewart Haas racing wallpaper! I cannot wait until February and the Dayton 500!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Text teaser of my computer room (coming in the next 2-3 months):

46" 120Hz 1080p LCD TV Wall mounted (gaming/movies)
24" ASUS 1080p Monitor (web browsing, other stuff)
Polk Audio 5 channel speaker set-up
BIC H-100 500W 12" Subwoofer
i5/5870 rig


Not really a teaser since your only using 1080p and not 1200x1600. And polk audio what are you thinking!!!? Get a Energy speaker system 
(Front: http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search
Rear: http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search
Center: http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search
Subwoofer: http://www.wwstereo.com/website/ecom...product=ESW-V8) with a nice Harman Kardon reciever.
Even logitech z-5500 would probably be better than polk audio


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i will have updated pics of my set up when im at home had to rearrange stuff to get my 2nd monitor plus my haf to fit in my room comfortably most likely after christmas when i have my JVC HA-RX900 and somewhere to sit them


----------



## xDuBz

heres mine..










DUAL MONITOR
Acer P244W 24-inch 1080P Widescreen
Gateway HD1900 19-inch Widescreen


----------



## MoMurda

Wow, you know Lil Wayne is the worst rapper in the world right?


----------



## xDuBz

who cares? i like some of his songs...


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Wow, you know Lil Wayne is the worst rapper in the world right?


In your opinion. What's with people on here and not being able to accept someone else's opinion? You don't like him and he does. Big freakin deal.


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


Nop, a bud of mine did it last summer.


Looks nice







fancy doing me some <3


----------



## Butmuncher

Spose i'll show you mine
























































only display in the flat at 93" diagnal.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Wow, you know Lil Wayne is the worst rapper in the world right?


Music is an opinion. Be quiet.


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


With new Monitor riser:


































0_0 Sweet Setup







I have that Hoodie


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Spose i'll show you mine
























































only display in the flat at 93" diagnal.


Well that is mighty impressive! The dragon in the case really does it









If I could put a ceiling mounted projector I would totally do it but probably moving soon and I don't want to put holes in places.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Music is an opinion. Be quiet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
In your opinion. What's with people on here and not being able to accept someone else's opinion? You don't like him and he does. Big freakin deal.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 
who cares? i like some of his songs...

And I just wanted to voice my opinion.


----------



## Boat




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boat*












You do realize candy cane is like the worst Christmas treat in the world, right?

What's the joystick for Flight Simulator 10?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


And I just wanted to voice my opinion.

















No you didn't. You wanted to be a jerk.


----------



## Boat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


You do realize candy cane is like the worst Christmas treat in the world, right?

What's the joystick for Flight Simulator 10?


LOL, if you say so, I enjoy the minty sweetness of candy canes!







. Yep it's for FSX, shame I don't play it much though, has way too many problems...


----------



## Gunfire

Good joy stick for BF2 too


----------



## xDuBz

just wnna know why do u have that dildo nxt to ur case. LOLOL JOKING

what is that JOYSTICK CONTROLLER? and what games can u play wit it?


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderlust* 
Ok so here is my room set up









I Have that subwoofer! and the speakers that go with it


----------



## wonderlust

Lol I have all four speakers but I am only using 2 at this time connected to the LG TV/Monitor.

I will be, with some help from santa







, retiring them for a set of Logitech X-230s


----------



## KG363

1. I like candy canes. Peppermint is delicious, how can you not like them
2. I understand that music opinionated. I hate rap, but I understand that some like it. With that said, it IS a fact that lil wayne is one of the worst rappers with a record deal. "I'm on this ice cream beat like sprinkes" cannot be considered a good line.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


1. I like candy canes. Peppermint is delicious, how can you not like them


This.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


2. I understand that music opinionated. I hate rap, but I understand that some like it. With that said, it IS a fact that lil wayne is one of the worst rappers with a record deal. "I'm on this ice cream beat like sprinkes" cannot be considered a good line.










This.

If you like Lil Wayne's delivery and style, but want a guy with better bars, listen to $hots.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Or if you like the color green.. come to my gaming sanctuary.


----------



## kga92

What a perfect corner for some Incredible hulk gaming


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boat* 









woah we have the same speakers!!! i'm shocked.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I am









Me2.


----------



## Madman340

Really wish people would quit quoting the long posts with 4+ images in them...


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Or if you like the color green.. come to my gaming sanctuary.










You do realize Cheerios is like the worst cereal in the world, right?


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
You do realize Cheerios is like the worst cereal in the world, right?

Why is that pow3r?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
You do realize Cheerios is like the worst cereal in the world, right?

you do realize that every picture that has some kind of food in it you comment that its the worst thing in the world, right?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
You do realize Cheerios is like the worst cereal in the world, right?

+1

Why not something special @ your local grocery store?

Shrek, and ninja turtles (discontinued by now)

Lucky Charms, Capn Crunch Berries, CocoPuffs, Frosted Flakes, FROSTED Cheerios.... FROSTED mini wheats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
you do realize that every picture that has some kind of food in it you comment that its the worst thing in the world, right?

Have you experienced the "munchies"?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Or if you like the color green.. come to my gaming sanctuary.










My, what a big box of Cheerios you have there.









The green looks good.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Or if you like the color green.. come to my gaming sanctuary.

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I wish I changed my HAF's LED's to green instead of blue now


----------



## KG363

What does green have to do with your picture


----------



## KC_Flip

Here is my corner. I think I posted it awhile back, but I changed it up a little.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KC_Flip*


Here is my corner. I think I posted it awhile back, but I changed it up a little.
*snip*


You do realize glass makes the worst cups in the world, right?


----------



## Butmuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


Well that is mighty impressive! The dragon in the case really does it









If I could put a ceiling mounted projector I would totally do it but probably moving soon and I don't want to put holes in places.


Yeah it really does help to bring games to life, only downside is that i cant do any gaming at mates houses cos i cant see whats going on on there little screens.
Spose the downside of that is that i do'nt go to mates anymore they all come here


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
You do realize glass makes the worst cups in the world, right?


















I guess I should replace my whole shotglass collection with shotplastics?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KC_Flip* 
Here is my corner. I think I posted it awhile back, but I changed it up a little.









You do realize Heineken is like the worst beer in the world, right?

Jack is another story, though. If I had the money to get anything nicer than Jim Beam... Jack Daniel's Single Barel is freaking scrumptious. The Antec looks really nice, too.


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


You do realize Heineken is like the worst beer in the world, right?

Jack is another story, though. If I had the money to get anything nicer than Jim Beam... Jack Daniel's Single Barel is freaking scrumptious.


I thought Natty Light was the worst, since it's mostly water.







Besides I've never even tried Heineken. Though I have been rockin Sam Adams lately.









Most of the collection is liquor memorabilia anyway...very few beer related items.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


The Antec looks really nice, too.


Thanks. Put a lot of work into it.


----------



## whocarez

New Desk


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


0_0 Sweet Setup







I have that Hoodie










Lol Thanks bud, hoodie keeps me warm and confy while gaming on this cold nights!! Volcom ftw!!


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whocarez* 
New Desk








*snip*

You do realize fists make the worst weapons in FPSs, right?]

Looks really good, although the camera phone didn't do it any justice!


----------



## ericld

Starting the wall art. I am going for a collage of posters with no wall bleed through. I am constantly raiding the Video and Gaming stores. I will take on all donations lol. Then my HT in progress. One of these days I will get around to building an HTPC for my self.


----------



## whocarez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


You do realize fists make the worst weapons in FPSs, right?]

Looks really good, although the camera phone didn't do it any justice!










lol yes I know I'll get my sisters camera later and take a nice picture and what dude fist are the best especially the LOL after u kill em


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whocarez*


lol yes I know I'll get my sisters camera later and take a nice picture and *what dude fist are the best especially the LOL after u kill em*


















I second this lol. reloading is for suckers.


----------



## MasterFire

Managed to dig up an old crt from downstairs, thought I'd try it out. Still haven't received my new screen though.


----------



## kga92

Nice orange speakers you got there


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoMurda* 
Wow, you know Lil Wayne is the worst rapper in the world right?

There's a good rapper?


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiNERROR* 
There's a good rapper?

TouchÃ©


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiNERROR* 
There's a good rapper?

Otem Rellik and Grieves are the only good rappers I have ever listened to. Both from my hometown. oh yeah.
Anyway here is my new 50+ year old toolbox:








I want to sand and repaint it, but I am almost certain the paint has lead in it.


----------



## Mootsfox

My temp setup yesterday while working on the main rig:


----------



## unrly

A new update since my last one due to xmas gifts.

New here: Acer X193W second monitor, 1.5TB Seagate External and just finished installing W7 (didn't have enough room before, HD allowed that). 2 monitors should be illegal. It is too sick, I'm loving it, just getting adjusted to all the real estate. Had to boost the 19 though with my Political Theory book from last semester, better to have it in the middle from what I've found. Just tough with Windows to get everything lined up since it only allows for 10 units when you shift it in the settings. I'd hate to run UltraMon all the time just for that, doesn't bother me too much, I'm getting used to it.










Just further back, got my new Burton jacket there on the chair and new Akomplice hat hanging on the wall










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Man r u rich that view must cost like 300k for that house My ghetto mexican house is only 150k or 200k but thats like A LUXURY HOUSE


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pwnage of Death*


Man r u rich that view must cost like 300k for that house My ghetto mexican house is only 150k or 200k but thats like A LUXURY HOUSE










You must be referring to the first post hundreds of pages away, correct?
I love that one too.


----------



## unrly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Otem Rellik and Grieves are the only good rappers I have ever listened to. Both from my hometown. oh yeah.


/off topic

Grieves is good, just saw him in Denver a few weeks back with Cunninlynguists. There are a TON of good rappers out there, but those are hip hop artists, not rappers







Don't listen to the radio, that's not what true hip hop is.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Or if you like the color green.. come to my gaming sanctuary.










I spot GS pins on your backpack. 395 here, you?


----------



## greg8west

My computer room and computer/electronic work area/music room/sauna room


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kga92* 
Nice orange speakers you got there









Why thank you ^^
They suck as normal speakers though, which is why they're my 'tweeters'. For lack of a better term.


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


My computer room and computer/electronic work area/music room/sauna room










Is that an infrared sauna? Some pics of the sauna please


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FetusSoup*


A new update since my last one due to xmas gifts.

New here: Acer X193W second monitor, 1.5TB Seagate External and just finished installing W7 (didn't have enough room before, HD allowed that). 2 monitors should be illegal. It is too sick, I'm loving it, just getting adjusted to all the real estate. Had to boost the 19 though with my Political Theory book from last semester, better to have it in the middle from what I've found. Just tough with Windows to get everything lined up since it only allows for 10 units when you shift it in the settings. I'd hate to run UltraMon all the time just for that, doesn't bother me too much, I'm getting used to it.










Just further back, got my new Burton jacket there on the chair and new Akomplice hat hanging on the wall










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Mmmmmmm, Patrone.







And I wont even mention your desktop.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Is that an infrared sauna? Some pics of the sauna please










Of course with scantily clothed chicks inside.


----------



## Takkei

New desk, headphones, and case.








*Sorry if they're a bit blurry.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Got a new desk and computer case yesterday. NZXT Tempest EVO.


----------



## Shane1244

That's like the worst computer desk ever. It's a nice desk, just not a computer desk.


----------



## Paused

Just Cleaned The Desk -


----------



## KG363

dayumm?


----------



## zaccaglin

My latest room:

Full

Desktop (Main Rig)

Cathode off.

Innards, bad cable management, i know, waiting on new sata hdd, and optical drives.

Cables behind

Dual monitors

Ocz Keyboard for Desktop, Mac keyboard for th e PowerMac G4 Cube

Lappy Toppy

Best boot brand ever, Justin! (Had to through those in!)


www.zaccaglin.webs.com


----------



## Unknownm

I moved some things around


----------



## bootscamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I moved some things around











The XFX one is the most important. 5770?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bootscamp*


The XFX one is the most important. 5770?


http://www.overclock.net/ati/635348-xfx-5770-a.html


----------



## Rebel4055

I moved some things too


----------



## rastablast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I moved some things around










OUCH!

Dude your next upgrade should be getting a* DESK!*


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rastablast*


OUCH!

Dude your next upgrade should be getting a* DESK!*


yeah you would think but I love this desk. Well not really a desk but it works out. I put my feet right where there is a empty space and I'm good to go. The chair is awesome to. Your talking to someone that likes sleeping hard floors. I have trouble sleeping on soft stuff


----------



## Garionberg

My desk area, minus the camera I guess







'


----------



## enyownz

dude, did you buy that desk like that or did you make it using ikea vika legs with an ikea kitchen wood countertop?


----------



## xDuBz

nice DESK.


----------



## Garionberg

It's the vika legs with a wood countertop









I absolutely love this thing.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

panorama


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*




















panorama


Nice room, cozy. I really like the ahh, handlebars on that bike.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*












The girls are ugly. Give me that bike now.


----------



## unrly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Mmmmmmm, Patrone.







And I wont even mention your desktop.










Love Patron. All of those bottles have a story, I just can't seem to remember them all







. Thanks for the props!


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paused*


Just Cleaned The Desk - 










Nice setup







<3 the case hehe


----------



## ljason8eg

Got a G27 from Logitech RMA. New diecasts. Could still use some dusting/cleaning lol.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Let's see.. batteries, couple of oil lamps, books, pens, keyboard, mouse, speakers, more speakers, headphones, amp, couple of routers, monitor, antenna, camera, more than 100 CDs, air duster, telephone, couple of mobile phones, couple of hard drives, battery charger, vix inhaler, medicine, wifi dongles, bluetooth dongles, external hard drive, memory DIMMs, voice recorder, G9 weights, couple of led flashlights, Compactflash/M2/SD cards, usb cables, power adapters, pen corrector, solder tin, a clock, electric screwdriver, a couple of computers, lots of cables, boxes, a proccessor, usb stick, card adapter, glasses casing and more..

Yeah, I didn't bother cleaning up. This place has seen better days.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosmo*


Oh I almost forgot! Here is my other setup, its not as nice as my main, but it gets the job done.











this might be the funniest thing i've seen all week. i like the fact that there is a chair next to the recliner for a friend to watch and that it shares a room with their beat laboratory. epic.


----------



## xDuBz

patron is my fave too.. best drink ever.


----------



## Sgtbash

Nearest = College Lappy
Middle = Gaming/Media/General use lappy
Farthest = Dell Dimension 9150 (But the monitor is hooked into my gaming lappy)


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Got a G27 from Logitech RMA. New diecasts. Could still use some dusting/cleaning lol.




















OMG WANT that steering wheel is droolage.
I wanted to get a G25 for christmas since they go for 150 euros now, but i also want another 4850, and that is 90 euros so...


----------



## CajunPower

I'd guess the majority of people can't tell the difference between Cuervo and Patron and even fewer can tell after they've had a few drinks.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/26/dining/26wine.html

Think placebos. You're told its better because it's more expensive and comes in a uniquely designed bottle, so you're predisposed to think it's better.


----------



## BlakHart




----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
I'd guess the majority of people can't tell the difference between Cuervo and Patron and even fewer can tell after they've had a few drinks.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/26/dining/26wine.html

Think placebos. You're told its better because it's more expensive and comes in a uniquely designed bottle, so you're predisposed to think it's better.

Cuervo is ok, but I like to start out with Patron. Smoother,and doesnt leave that kind of metallic twang behind my teeth. Just pure fire. After a few shots, I dont care.


----------



## mfb412

Once again, a HORRIBLY, disgustingly setup 5.1 setup.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Enjoy


----------



## KG363

@ sunny- Looks very nice
@blakhart- ahhh! fix your speakers!!!


----------



## BlakHart

Fix them how? I don't have a whole lot of room to work with.


----------



## bryce

Then don't get a 5.1 setup if you don't have room to put them up properly.

Fronts go in the front
Rears go in the rear
Center goes in the center
Sub goes on the floor

A nice 2.1 system would beat it setup right then that system does if I remember right from other posts.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Then don't get a 5.1 setup if you don't have room to put them up properly.

Fronts go in the front
Rears go in the rear
Center goes in the center
Sub goes on the floor

A nice 2.1 system would beat it setup right then that system does if I remember right from other posts.


you are correct. from all the pics of 5.1 setups i've seen, they all look ******ed. on computer setups that is.


----------



## baird gow

Yes it is true and some really good 2.1 can beat a poor (something like a logitech g51 speaker system (I upgraded to 2.1 system with energy rc-10s from my logitech g51s)) correctly set up 5.1


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters












​
​
​
That is such a nice set up.. do you ever get people looking at you from the outside looking in.​


----------



## /Ben

I don't think so. Since there's nothing for them to stand on...


----------



## ShortySmalls

lol its called a telescope and you could look right at him


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


you are correct. from all the pics of 5.1 setups i've seen, they all look ******ed. on computer setups that is.










I wouldn't complain without knowing, mine are actually setup right








panoramic (you can't see the left rear one but that's because auto-stitch messed up, but it's at about the same distance as the rear left (also notice they're more to my side because my room is BIG)


----------



## BlakHart

Well they do the job... you guys are a little to hardcore.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Well they do the job... you guys are a little to hardcore.

I don't see how its hardcore to have your 5.1 speakers set up correctly. If I didn't have anywhere to put my rears, I wouldn't have bought a 5.1 set.


----------



## BlakHart

I did when I bought them... Moved out and got a house with my girl and now I don't. They sound close enough to being in the rear when they are up higher. They work for me.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I didn't even set up my Z5500's rears in my new apartment. Sue me, guys, because I didn't do it right!









Then again, I can't listen loud in an apartment, anyways, so whatevs.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I didn't even set up my Z5500's rears in my new apartment. Sue me, guys, because I didn't do it right!









Then again, I can't listen loud in an apartment, anyways, so whatevs.


We would. But we spend all our money on hardware.


----------



## willhub

Home:










College:










Tis great, even tho I'm in flats with 4 floors above me, I'm able to crank the Z5500's and no one hardly minds


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
We would. But we spend all our money on hardware.

I'd laugh, but I know how true that is, first hand.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willhub*


Home:










College:










Tis great, even tho I'm in flats with 4 floors above me, I'm able to crank the Z5500's and no one hardly minds










Is it me or does the college shot look more "home...y" than the home shot?


----------



## willhub

Does indeed, but it certainly does not feel like home







, I took most of my stuff to college, I'd have my main PC home and all that but parents car broke so I got train


----------



## Mootsfox

2.1 is still the best choice


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


2.1 is still the best choice










lol no 2.2 is best








When I first got my Z5500's it wasn't for the surround affect and I never set them up for it. It was almost entirely on the power of the sub. 
I'm pretty sure at the time, any 2.1 setup with that kind of power would have cost good deal more.


----------



## Rogue1266

This is what it looks like when your wife gives you nothing but your own
closet. LOL..... Man; I really miss my office I had in my old town-home. 
The pics for that were lost in my old rig which I sold that to.. LOL 
Last pic I had of that room is this on of my old set-up....VVVVV


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rogue1266* 



























This is what it looks like when your wife gives you nothing but your own
closet. LOL..... Man; I really miss my office I had in my old town-home.
The pics for that were lost in my old rig which I sold that to.. LOL
Last pic I had of that room is this on of my old set-up....VVVVV









Dude, you could make that so rad. Install double doors and a table that slides out on rails mounted to the inside of the doors. Put a small shelf to the right to set your rig on, and a big fat monitor that just barely fits.


----------



## Rogue1266

Quote:

Originally Posted by ericld: Dude, you could make that so rad. Install double doors and a table that slides out on rails mounted to the inside of the doors. Put a small shelf to the right to set your rig on, and a big fat monitor that just barely fits.
Yeah right... I would be nice. There are double doors there, they fold close. You can see them better in the first pic. This is a temp set-up. Economy kicked me right the a'''''...
So this is were my wife & I ended up. Anyway, were moving again, So next house.. At least I get my own room again ..... LOL Like I said;she gets the rest of the house & I get my room.... "LEAVE MY S--T ALONE"............... LOL


----------



## cpt_alex

haven't posted in a while

so here


----------



## clownfart




----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


I wouldn't complain without knowing, mine are actually setup right








panoramic (you can't see the left rear one but that's because auto-stitch messed up, but it's at about the same distance as the rear left (also notice they're more to my side because my room is BIG)










yours is almost there, you just need to clean up a bit. but even then, the speakers on a small shelf, wire dangling, can trip over the wire and speaker falls, so on. wow if i hate 5.1 on pc this much, i don't think i'll ever buy a 5.1 for pc.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*












a40's







but the mixamp is beast


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
a40's







but the mixamp is beast

What do you dislike about the A40's?


----------



## hxcnero

heres mine. phone pic. sorry for the crappiness.


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


What do you dislike about the A40's?


*shameless plug*

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-pc-350-a.html


----------



## clownfart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


*shameless plug*

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-pc-350-a.html


Very long write up of headsets, and I didn't learn anything. All you two pretty much said is the A40's sound hollow, and the build quality sucks. Nothing was said that was verifiable at all.

"With an all plastic construction, and shabby soldering work, the A40 tends to break quite a bit."

After I read that, I wondered that if you can't tell plastic from metal, why should I trust the rest of the reviews?


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 









heres mine. phone pic. sorry for the crappiness.

Monitor is almost as big as the TV itself lol. Dual screen em XD.

Your speakers just killed me for being like that







. Why not just buy a 2.1 system.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
yours is almost there, you just need to clean up a bit. but even then, the speakers on a small shelf, wire dangling, can trip over the wire and speaker falls, so on. wow if i hate 5.1 on pc this much, i don't think i'll ever buy a 5.1 for pc.

Wires aren't a bother they're going along the floor next to the wall and going behind the bookshelf, same with the other one, so no wires showing or dangling about, and it works quite well, playing L4D2 with other people in the room BEGS for speakers, and it's VERY immersive


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 
Well here is my little workstation


















Il upload more later if you guys want









I like this set up a lot nice job!


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
a40's







but the mixamp is beast

Benq monitor. Wow how do you like it?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


What do you dislike about the A40's?


i just think they are uncomfortable and over priced the only thing i would buy from astrogaming would be the mixamp so i can use my RX900's and a clip on mic rather than my turtlebeach x1's.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Wires aren't a bother they're going along the floor next to the wall and going behind the bookshelf, same with the other one, so no wires showing or dangling about, and it works quite well, playing L4D2 with other people in the room BEGS for speakers, and it's VERY immersive

sweet stuff then, get some more pics up?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


sweet stuff then, get some more pics up?


i can do it in a matter of minutes, new year is in 7 minutes here so i'll put them up after that


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i can do it in a matter of minutes, new year is in 7 minutes here so i'll put them up after that


Happy New year to ya. 
May all your damned 5.1 speakers be setup correctly this year.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


Well here is my little workstation


















Il upload more later if you guys want










This does look amazing


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Monitor is almost as big as the TV itself lol. Dual screen em XD.

Your speakers just killed me for being like that







. Why not just buy a 2.1 system.

lol. monitor is a 24 and the tv is a 32. both run off of my rig. i have a set of logitech Z4s i should switch them out. just been to lazy. i know the Z4s blow the X-540s out of the water in sound quality.


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
This does look amazing

Thanks dude


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 
Thanks dude









"Explicit Langauge and Blaowing Stuff Up"


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


"Explicit Langauge and Blaowing Stuff Up"










When i saw that poster at my local mall i just had to have it lol


----------



## Regulus

My work area as of today. We went to the IKEA store in Round Rock, Texas earlier this week and I got both models of the Jonas desk in birch. It's a mess right now, and the cable management is less than desirable, but I'm working on it, slowly but surely. Here's a picture of the overall deal:










Left side of the area. There's a small shelf under it where I put my PS2 and PS3 to be hooked up to my monitors soon. I've also got just assorted junk laying all over it that I need to put away and organize.










Right side of the area. I'm using my mini fridge that I rarely use as a platform to set my system on and form my own L-station with the 2 desks. My mouse is a piece o' junk Microsoft optical which I'm also in the process of replacing. I've got 8 fans laying on the 2 desks that I will be screwing into the case in a while.










My brother also suggested I buy a large TV and mount it on the wall above the left desk, which doesn't sound like such a bad idea, but that's still way up in the air. I should also probably get some good speakers. Oh yea, and my chair is horrible, I know...working on that too.


----------



## Kjekse

Here's mine ATM, A crappy HP laptop... :/ Hopefully I will order my parts for my desktop on Monday, only good thing with having a Laptop is that I can close the door on my "desk", It's not a desk but I don't know exactly what it's called.

Some pics:

*Open







*









*Open-With-Angle-Lol







*









*Closed







*


----------



## asherz

Heres my setup:

Kinzu mouse
Steel Series 400mm mouse mat
Apple wired keyboard
Logitech speakers
Sony Bravia 1080p LCD 32"
Xbox 360 elite
Virgin media
Mac pro connected to monitor, and tower is connected to TV.


----------



## Tehrawk

@asherz

Nice and clean. But learn to 5.1.


----------



## asherz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehrawk* 
@asherz

Nice and clean. But learn to 5.1.

Thanks, but I'm in rented and screwing speakers into the wall is a big nono, and directly behind my desk is my bed. There's really no where to put them.


----------



## Takkei

Then don't get 5.1, lol.

Waste of money if not used properly.


----------



## BlakHart

uh oh... the 5.1 nazi's are back


----------



## MasterShake

Why has the last few pages of posts all contain 3+ posts knocking someone's sound setup? Why buy an overclocking mobo if your not going to watercool? Why have 4+gb's of ram then complain about how your OS uses too much of UN-UTILIZED memory?

Lets get back to drooling over ppl's picks and mumbling to yourself guys....please.


----------



## asherz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Then don't get 5.1, lol.

Waste of money if not used properly.


They are around a 3 years old, I've moved twice, They were attached to the wall.

Now get off my back.


----------



## Kjekse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Then don't get 5.1, lol.

Waste of money if not used properly.


Maybe he/she had the 5.1 system before he/she moved into the apartment then.. troll.


----------



## asherz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kjekse*


Maybe he/she had the 5.1 system before he/she moved into the apartment then.. troll.


Last time I checked I was a he







and it's nice to know there are some people who have a brain and use it!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asherz* 
They are around a 3 years old, I've moved twice, They were attached to the wall.

Now get off my back.


----------



## Takkei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asherz* 
They are around a 3 years old, I've moved twice, They were attached to the wall.

Now get off my back.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *asherz* 
Last time I checked I was a he







and it's nice to know there are some people who have a brain and use it!


Hey calm down, didn't know you had them for a while/moved. That's understandable, you don't have to insult me like that.


----------



## xDuBz

i lol'd so hard..!!! =)


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takkei* 
Hey calm down, didn't know you had them for a while/moved. That's understandable, you don't have to insult me like that.

The problem was that noone asks. They just jump on people that don't have their speakers setup the way the manual says







.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
The problem was that noone asks. They just jump on people that don't have their speakers setup the way the manual says







.

Doesn't mean he has to insult or doop down to their level. It doesn't solve a thing







. Now since that is done let's see more comp rooms!


----------



## Kemer

del


----------



## asherz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takkei*


Hey calm down, didn't know you had them for a while/moved. That's understandable, you don't have to insult me like that.


Sorry I was being a little snappy









Setup above is nice, has anyone got a coffee machine near the desk? I've been browsing amazon to try and find an automatic one with a timer.


----------



## Kjekse

Yeah I'm sorry too....


----------



## 69BBNova

Here is my mess, wish I had more space but...

whatever


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *69BBNova*


Here is my mess, wish I had more space but...

whatever


Nice lol reminds me of mine minus the dual main monitors.
Is that an engine head under your desk?


----------



## 69BBNova

yes its a pair of Big Block Chevy Merlin cylinder heads (rectangle port), I bought them bare then picked what I liked for the rest, also thats a Eldebrock Victor intake. on the other side of the room is my Richmond 5-speed transmission (not in pic)


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *69BBNova* 
yes its a pair of Big Block Chevy Merlin cylinder heads (rectangle port), I bought them bare then picked what I liked for the rest, also thats a Eldebrock Victor intake. on the other side of the room is my Richmond 5-speed transmission (not in pic)

Wow, you building something up?


----------



## 69BBNova

Their for my 69 Nova, I've owned that car since '79


----------



## U-Dubominator

Here is my setup, I've recently moved so I finally have things organized. I would go crazy living in some of these messy rooms!


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *69BBNova* 
Here is my mess, wish I had more space but...

whatever

Is that a trumpet case down there. Thats what I'm talking about, an axe, next to some bow ties, under a desk with two rigs, next to a Newegg shipping box. Urrrr.


----------



## 69BBNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Is that a trumpet case down there. Thats what I'm talking about, an axe, next to some bow ties, under a desk with two rigs, next to a Newegg shipping box. Urrrr.

Actually its an Accordian, wanna Polka..lol


----------



## ericld

Awww, I was hoping. Love the rat, I got a mouse for my 4Runner.


----------



## aethquake

here's an autostitch panorama of one wall of my bedroom (which is in the basement)









my secondary setup









and my main workstation, before









and after!

















sorry for the camera phone image quality


----------



## Kjekse

Nice setups guys







I wish I had another desk.


----------



## kga92

I posted some crappy pics earlier in this thread. Now I bought a new camera, chair and a keyboard


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aethquake* 
here's an autostitch panorama of one wall of my bedroom (which is in the basement)

my secondary setup

and my main workstation, before









and after!

sorry for the camera phone image quality









What do you race on?


----------



## aethquake

logitech momo force


----------



## Gunfire

I think he was asking what games you play on it.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aethquake* 
logitech momo force


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I think he was asking what games you play on it.

lol what he said. Do you do sims like rfactor or just stuff like NFS and grid?


----------



## mfb412

I ask the same, if you like rFactor we could have a run some time, same for you mastershake


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
uh oh... the 5.1 nazi's are back

But we're the good kind of nazis


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I ask the same, if you like rFactor we could have a run some time, same for you mastershake









That would be great. I started a thread a while back trying to call out rfactor drivers but got no response. I don't even have a wheel yet but I am seriously addicted to improving places and lap times. Will be ordering one in a week or so.

What mods do you run? I sometimes stick to magane mods for online because I can control them pretty good with the controller and I don't want to crash all day and get in peoples way.


----------



## aethquake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
lol what he said. Do you do sims like rfactor or just stuff like NFS and grid?

oh lol i just play nfs and grid








im not really very good at them anyway...
this is my first racing wheel and i am not yet able to play as well as i can with a gamepad


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aethquake* 
here's an autostitch panorama of one wall of my bedroom (which is in the basement)









my secondary setup









and my main workstation, before









and after!

















sorry for the camera phone image quality









nice setup, but the 5.1 nazi's will be after u


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aethquake* 
oh lol i just play nfs and grid








im not really very good at them anyway...
this is my first racing wheel and i am not yet able to play as well as i can with a gamepad

Keep at it man. If you can download the rfactor trail or something. May be a bit easier because those games were designed to use game pads while rfactor was built to use a wheel.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
That would be great. I started a thread a while back trying to call out rfactor drivers but got no response. I don't even have a wheel yet but I am seriously addicted to improving places and lap times. Will be ordering one in a week or so.

What mods do you run? I sometimes stick to magane mods for online because I can control them pretty good with the controller and I don't want to crash all day and get in peoples way.

keep at it man, i'm still inconsistent but i can pull some damned good lap times and i'm an EXCELLENT racer, i have a thing for knowing exactly where to decide to try and outbrake some one...
you know, for starters, we could just have some minor racing, just the few of us and 3 or 4 bots in the initial car, the Rtrainer, slow open wheel car, it'd be great to improve all our techniques and skills over all, after that we can move to rF3, and finally the sauber F1's, after that pretty much anything will be a piece of cake...

as for mods, i only use a few myself, since i just reformatted and only kept 3 or 4 of my best, i can remember i kept V8 factor, basically a mod dedicated to the aussie V8 supercars, the american muscle mod and the Rallycross 2.0 mod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
Keep at it man. If you can download the rfactor trail or something. May be a bit easier because those games were designed to use game pads while rfactor was built to use a wheel.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*












Nice Blankie


----------



## Pings

With the money I got from selling my 2nd GTX295 I bought a Corsair Obsidian Series 800D case. I had to get a hole new desk, because this thing is huge. Luckily Staples had a desk that would fit it and was also on clearance for only 35 bucks. Sorry I don't a official computer room, but its in my room.


----------



## jimwest

I finally have matching furniture. It feels great.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
keep at it man, i'm still inconsistent but i can pull some damned good lap times and i'm an EXCELLENT racer, i have a thing for knowing exactly where to decide to try and outbrake some one...
you know, for starters, we could just have some minor racing, just the few of us and 3 or 4 bots in the initial car, the Rtrainer, slow open wheel car, it'd be great to improve all our techniques and skills over all, after that we can move to rF3, and finally the sauber F1's, after that pretty much anything will be a piece of cake...

as for mods, i only use a few myself, since i just reformatted and only kept 3 or 4 of my best, i can remember i kept V8 factor, basically a mod dedicated to the aussie V8 supercars, the american muscle mod and the Rallycross 2.0 mod

I have the first two so far. The only time I've ever used v8 factor was when I was obsessed with seeing what I could do at bathurst (need better throttle control







)
The american muscle mod I have actually only tried on a drag track (only had it for a couple days).

I'd love to get some games in. Something like sundays would be awesome that way I can practice the whole week







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
I finally have matching furniture. It feels great.










Your Daddy is a wise man


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
I have the first two so far. The only time I've ever used v8 factor was when I was obsessed with seeing what I could do at bathurst (need better throttle control







)
The american muscle mod I have actually only tried on a drag track (only had it for a couple days).

I'd love to get some games in. Something like sundays would be awesome that way I can practice the whole week







.

Your Daddy is a wise man









V8 Factor is actually VERY fun to throw around most tracks out there, only dipping and rising track i'd ever even want them would be bathurst, because i dominate there







, but for flat tracks V8's are killer fun to throw the back end around, any other type and throttle control is just insanely hard to pull off...
I'd like to have a few runs in the rF3 at toban or sardian heights, they were all i played before i entered the mod scene, just to sharpen up








pm me with your Steam ID if you want to set something up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
With the money I got from selling my 2nd GTX295 I bought a Corsair Obsidian Series 800D case. I had to get a hole new desk, because this thing is huge. Luckily Staples had a desk that would fit it and was also on clearance for only 35 bucks. Sorry I don't a official computer room, but its in my room.










5.1 nazi rampage in 5...4...
i'd rampage you myself but i don't feel like it now


----------



## adadk

Got bored Saturday night and did some re-arranging.


----------



## mfb412

got a half decent panoramic shot of the room i'm in


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
With the money I got from selling my 2nd GTX295 I bought a Corsair Obsidian Series 800D case. I had to get a hole new desk, because this thing is huge. Luckily Staples had a desk that would fit it and was also on clearance for only 35 bucks. Sorry I don't a official computer room, but its in my room.











You paid $35 for that desk







?!!
I love America lol.


----------



## Gunfire

Well her it goes, went from this:










To this:










Also, bottom picture was taken with my phone. I'll take better pictures when my camera charges.


----------



## DevilGear44

Attachment 135885


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
5.1 nazi rampage in 5...4...
i'd rampage you myself but i don't feel like it now









At first I didn't even notices, but...

:swearing: FIX YOUR 5.1!


----------



## Hdusu64346




----------



## Menace

Nice, but where's the desk/workplace?


----------



## groundzero9

Playing around with a 360Â° pano








And the goods


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Menace* 
Nice, but where's the desk/workplace?









It's actually in this thread but pages back lol


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Playing around with a 360Â° pano








And the goods









Nice!!!


----------



## Hdusu64346




----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:


Originally Posted by *med1kl* 










Haha, I have the same calculator. Its the OGT (Ohio graduation test) required calculator. Nice setup.


----------



## Menace

Pic is from med1kl

There you are







I had actually seen this one. I just didnt read that you were the poster.


----------



## Sgtbash

REALLY poor pics but you get the gist.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Menace* 









Pic is from med1kl

There you are







I had actually seen this one. I just didnt read that you were the poster.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Menace* 









Pic is from med1kl

There you are







I had actually seen this one. I just didnt read that you were the poster.









Are you on head-fi i thought i saw this in here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/pi...m-here-397869/


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


Are you on head-fi i thought i saw this in here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/pi...m-here-397869/


Gucci wallet?


----------



## nazster14

Here is my updated system

OLD





































NEW





































So what do you guys think?


----------



## bobbyt2012

Doesn't look like this right now, but it usually does.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


So what do you guys think?


Why would you go from 2 screens to 1? My second monitor died and it almost killed me to use just one screen. I have 2 now again XD.


----------



## Slave One

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Why would you go from 2 screens to 1? My second monitor died and it almost killed me to use just one screen. I have 2 now again XD.

While I agree as I put multiple monitors to use myself... He probably sold both for one nicer monitor, or he sold one to help fund the upgrade...


----------



## Lilxkid24




----------



## Kamikaze127

Nice simple desk. I would probably break that printer in 10 minutes searching for somewhere to put my feet.


----------



## enyownz

where you got that table?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Nice simple desk. I would probably break that printer in 10 minutes searching for somewhere to put my feet.

Same


----------



## Kamikaze127

Speaking of rooms...




























You could say I like green...


----------



## FEAR.

mmmmm green lol (nightvision FTW)


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Speaking of rooms...




























You could say I like green...


That is fu***** sweet!


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Speaking of rooms...










You could say I like green...


Nice room,me likes GREEN also.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


mmmmm green lol (nightvision FTW)










My PC used to be named NightVision lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


That is fu***** sweet!


Yeah I thought so too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


Nice room,me likes GREEN also.


Green is pretty sweet.


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slave One* 
While I agree as I put multiple monitors to use myself... He probably sold both for one nicer monitor, or he sold one to help fund the upgrade...

Actually I have both I am using the other monitor in my bedroom for my mac Book pro, but I am thinking about bring it out again as I am having a hard time with one monitor the only ****ty thing about the other monitor is it has 1680 x 1050 resolution


----------



## FEAR.

Just some updated photos for you guys, including my new AV Setup (still need a PS3 though)









Pictures were taken with a 5mp (no image stablizer either) camera LOL







so quality isnt great








ENJOY


----------



## Dylan

Green is not a colour I normally care much for. But it looks awesome in that setup. Nice job


----------



## KG363

@ the green one: Just wow

The other one: Looks nice. And the 5.1 is actually set up correctly for once


----------



## sexybastard

this is my little computer setup at my parents home for when I come home for the holidays.










and this is mine at my apartment


----------



## Sno

Just got a new monitor so I figure I would show it off.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sno*


Just got a new monitor so I figure I would show it off.




















5.1 nazis again.


----------



## mfb412

i just noticed...


----------



## Madman340

HULK SMASH BADLY CONFIGURED 5.1 SETUPS!


----------



## Sno

Where exactly did you want me to put it ? Levitate them behind my head?


----------



## bryce

Get stands and put them behind you -_-. Or better yet, if you couldn't put them behind you, don't buy em. I'm sure a 2.1 > a poorly setup 5.1 system.


----------



## Sno

Yeah sure in front of my doorway. Good idea


----------



## bryce

Then don't buy em. =). We're just messing around, at least I am. We all <3 you.


----------



## xDuBz

leave him alone!!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

^


----------



## Sno

I am disappoint


----------



## pcNub

Now I'm kind of scared to get a set of 5.1 speakers...and I was getting so excited to buy them...


----------



## xDuBz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcNub* 
Now I'm kind of scared to get a set of 5.1 speakers...and I was getting so excited to buy them...

buy 5.1 if u want dont mind those pips up there


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcNub* 
Now I'm kind of scared to get a set of 5.1 speakers...and I was getting so excited to buy them...

If you have the space for it go ahead and buy it, but if not your likely better off with a good 2.1 setup


----------



## pcNub

Well I have the logitech x-240 (or 230 i forgot) which probably aren't that great compared to the audio-ppls here...but my friend has another set of 5.1 speakers that's just sitting under his bed..so I think i'll still go for it. ahaha


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sno* 
I am disappoint









It's disappointed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcNub* 
Now I'm kind of scared to get a set of 5.1 speakers...and I was getting so excited to buy them...

And we're just messing with him. I really don't care about em. They really do sound better though with front and rear pointed at you. I admit I've had mine all up front and once I put them all around me it was 100x better than before.


----------



## pcNub

Ahaha okay. I'm faithful again.


----------



## Sno

No it's not and I don't have room in the current bedroom I am in for any other setup.

So take that into consideration before you start criticizing my setup.


----------



## Volvo

OK, chill, time out, and have a look at some pics.

The quality is bad - these came from a cellphone.

First up - here's my bedroom, and this is where I perch my laptop. Note the huge Nidec Beta-V fan above the left speaker - that's my room fan.
















Then we have my other room, which is really a computer room. Another Beta-V fan here - one fan per room.







Sometimes my mum wonders how I live with the noise

















Still in my computer room, we take a look at the back, where I have some surround channel sound going on...









Front channels are handled by the MX5021's on my computer desk. Rear channels are shared between the ATP3 and the VS2421. Note that the ATP3 satellite really isn't leaning on the woofer cone.









And then my parts rack. Starring my box of audio drivers and a large amount of fans.

















That's all folks.


----------



## bryce

5.1 nazi. Fix your surround sound channels or send me them and I'll set them up properly. Or am I missing something and those are two sets of speakers and both of those are the fronts. Also, why put the subwoofer up by everything.


----------



## FEAR.

hmmm should change the threads name from "Official Computer Room Pics" to "Official Computer Room Pics (Bryce hates 5.1 Nazis)"


----------



## bryce

I don't hate them. I just jumped on the bandwagon about it. They really do sound a lot better. I used to have mine all up front until I mounted them behind me. I have the wires running underneath my floor mat lol.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I vote the mods give 10-point infractions to anyone with an improperly configured 5.1 system.


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I vote the mods give 10-point infractions to anyone with an improperly configured 5.1 system.










or 10 points every time it's mentioned.









it's tiresome guys

that said - 2.0 =


----------



## Dylan

How about the "ditch the 5.1 systems, and get some Line Arrays, then shut up bandwagon"?


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


5.1 nazi. Fix your surround sound channels or send me them and I'll set them up properly. Or am I missing something and those are two sets of speakers and both of those are the fronts. Also, why put the subwoofer up by everything.


Front channel duties are handled by the 2.1 above my screen.
Rear channels are shared between the 2 sets of speakers on the crap rack.


----------



## Volvo

Well, I have my Quadrophonic set up properly.








Front channels front, rear channels rear.


----------



## BlakHart

Nin nin nin nin nin!!!


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Nice!!!


what are you; a midget ? how you get in/out of that room ?? and if you are a midget, i want +1 rep for such a good guess


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


what are you; a midget ? how you get in/out of that room ?? and if you are a midget, i want +1 rep for such a good guess


lmao! No, your pretty far from the truth. I'm like 6'2" and growing


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


what are you; a midget ? how you get in/out of that room ?? and if you are a midget, i want +1 rep for such a good guess


That would be attic/storage space door I'm guessing.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## bryce

http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0730.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0731.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0732.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0733.JPG

Images are way to big. Click em or don't view it.

Don't worry about the 5.1 system under my TV. The two rear speakers are broken so they're put away lol. It's a 6 year old system to -_-.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0730.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0731.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0732.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0733.JPG

Images are way to big. Click em or don't view it.


They're so big, that they 404'd themselves.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0730.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0731.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0732.JPG
http://www.sevron.net/images/01_12_1...p/100_0733.JPG

Images are way to big. Click em or don't view it.

Don't worry about the 5.1 system under my TV. The two rear speakers are broken so they're put away lol. It's a 6 year old system to -_-.


Fixed. I hate when they shorten themselves.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's how my "half room" looks like ( Well not even a 1/4 ^^ ):

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc05055lf.jpg/

Will make more pictures tomorrow once I start building the Pc.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Speaking of rooms...




























You could say I like green...


I'm going to do this now with blue! D:


----------



## Rebel4055

Here is my collection of energy drinks and pop!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Here is my collection of energy drinks and pop!



























that nos purple is dreadful. Worst ever I'm a big fan of monster and rockstar


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


what are you; a midget ? how you get in/out of that room ?? and if you are a midget, i want +1 rep for such a good guess


It's called distortion.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here's how my "half room" looks like ( Well not even a 1/4 ^^ ):

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc05055lf.jpg/

Will make more pictures tomorrow once I start building the Pc.


I like this 1/4 room


----------



## newbee @oc

this is my room or office Its IMG_0007.jpg (191.2 KB) 
IMG_0004.jpg (198.0 KB) 
IMG_0006.jpg (201.2 KB) 
IMG_000 
a work in progress


----------



## Paradox me

I decided I wanted an desk, no more TV tray










My now-barren entertainment center










Movies/TV/vidya games

















D'awww


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I'm going to do this now with blue! D:


Looks sweet, any idea on where these lights can be purchased?


----------



## Viper897

Looks like some standard rope light or xmas lights, so any place that sells them, i.e. walmart, target, Home Depot.


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Here is my collection of energy drinks and pop!



























i see... in your future... diabetes !


----------



## newbee @oc

I do have a room that I referr to as my office but I can use my computer and or other PCs from several rooms in my house.These are some pictures of how its set up.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Moved some stuff around


----------



## Sauce

Does anyone know anything about OP's desk?


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Moved some stuff around










That setup is really awesome!


----------



## BittenReaper

Already made my own thread with more pics, but I gotta follow muh tradition of updating my setup in here.


----------



## KG363

Just get one huge monitor


----------



## BittenReaper

I would if they made them that big.


----------



## xquisit




----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk* 
i see... in your future... diabetes !

Haha I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KG363

@xquisit: That computer looks amazing. You have a modern marvel of a computer... and a CRT


----------



## Sauce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Moved some stuff around









That looks a lot like OP's desk FaLLeN, where did you get it?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
That setup is really awesome!

Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sauce* 
That looks a lot like OP's desk FaLLeN, where did you get it?

I got it at Big Lots for $100.


----------



## TheFunk350

Everyone's rocking dual+ monitors these days dang I gotta catch up.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFunk350*


Everyone's rocking dual+ monitors these days dang I gotta catch up.










Lol. I'm still rocking a first generation LCD.


----------



## emin911

This is my setup, my old pc is a substitute for the i7 for now (AMD athlon 3000+), but i put old pics with the i7 enjoy.


----------



## covert ash

Here's an update to what mine looks like now:


----------



## Sauce

Does anyone know what monitor OP has?


----------



## richardbb85

will have my room pics up tomorrow


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sauce* 
Does anyone know what monitor OP has?

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16824001096

it would be that one.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


I would if they made them that big.










Lol. Why not 2 really big ones?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Need moar room.


----------



## eureka




----------



## mfb412

What do ya use that joystick for?


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


i see... in your future... diabetes !


I agree. I used to drink a lot of soda while gaming or whatever then I switched to just water and my body has thanked me for it.

pink


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Sorta like this with a top desk over it and 3 monitors. I'll post more pics soon though, they're all on my cam and i dont have my laptop with a media card reader atm.


----------



## stellarhopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eureka*












Do you do any tall-screen-gaming ??


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


I decided I wanted an desk, no more TV tray










My now-barren entertainment center










Movies/TV/vidya games

















D'awww











That Olevia 32" is the shiz, I have one and love it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


*Snip*
Need moar room.


What Xbox theme is that?


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
That Olevia 32" is the shiz, I have one and love it.

It wasn't a bad TV for the money a few years ago, but my first one gave out on me and my second is looking to follow suit. Olevia isn't even around anymore to RMA, although at that point I'd just buy a new TV altogether.


----------



## maximus20895

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 










Wow, that mouse pad brings back memories when I was a kid. I use to have that same one along time ago.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus20895* 
Wow, that mouse pad brings back memories when I was a kid. I use to have that same one along time ago.

I'm still a kid at heart.


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


What do ya use that joystick for?


MAME, Kawaks, GGPO









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stellarhopper*


Do you do any tall-screen-gaming ??


ESP De.Re., DonPachi + DoDonPachi.


----------



## BWeezy




----------



## kga92

Bet that 8gb of ram on that dell upped the cost a bit


----------



## adelan

awesome l3ebs









here's my crappy "pc room"


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I like the desk, it looks really cleaned up. But aren't your speakers placed a little off? Or do you plan on re-arranging stuff...

Edit: Er.. nevermind. I can't find the post I was replying to. Didn't realize it was so far back.


----------



## KG363

I like the poster


----------



## mobile




----------



## M00NIE

mine -


----------



## Angmaar

Here's mine









(It was taken with a cell phone so the quality isn't that great)


----------



## ZainyAntics

TRIPPIN




























Say anything about my SS system and I'll cut you.

I know their 5.1, but I use my headphones more then I do my speakers (99% of the time) They're for looks.









PS On the bottom pic, theres dust; that's gone now.


----------



## mfb412

i was gonna 5.1 nazi your ass but i saw the note








i do pretty much the same, but i feel good about having it setup good now that i have DiRT 2, the surround in that game is absolutely insane


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i was gonna 5.1 nazi your ass but i saw the note








i do pretty much the same, but i feel good about having it setup good now that i have DiRT 2, the surround in that game is absolutely insane


Lol, I have no place in my room. When I move in with my girlfriend perhaps there will be a better spot for my setup.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobile*






























Im liking this one alot









Your pc looks amazing


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Im liking this one alot









Your pc looks amazing


ditto


----------



## shadow19935

MY maximus II forula died 2day. SO i had to stuff all my goodies into my mums matx gigabyte mobo and a PB case moded by me lol


----------



## Baconslayer09

My workspace at college.


----------



## [Teh Root]




----------



## Nburnes

Need to clean up


----------



## slytown




----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


My workspace at college. 



















First pictures i have actually seen of an Antec Two Hundred. Now I am glad I didn't buy one when I was considering it. just like the three hundred, those off-center front fans would piss off my OCD so much.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


First pictures i have actually seen of an Antec Two Hundred. Now I am glad I didn't buy one when I was considering it. just like the three hundred, those off-center front fans would piss off my OCD so much.


Same


----------



## adelan

old setup 









actually i only changed the monitor


----------



## bryce

Where's the new setup lol.


----------



## KG363

lol seriously


----------



## adelan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Where's the new setup lol.

a few posts back ...


----------



## GJF47

Mine at the moment before I pick up a new desk on saturday!


























The silver thing under the desk is the amplifier powering the speakers and Samsung 32" HDTV on the wall for gaming


----------



## KG363

Nice!


----------



## Baconslayer09

Updated pics.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Apologise for bad quality. Shooped it as much as possible to get the best sharpness/no blur.


----------



## Ckaz

mine is in my sig


----------



## Takkei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ckaz*


mine is in my sig


The way you have that side panel above your computer with a PSU and a few other things balancing like that looks _extremely_ unsafe for your computer.

Why not just put your computer in that perfectly good looking 690 behind it? That looks like you're going out-of-your-way to _not_ put it in.

I mean, what if you hit your desk or something, and bam, the sidepanel falls straight on your Mugen 2.

*shudders*


----------



## Ckaz

said disaster has already occurred, twice. Luckily, everything still runs well.
I have learned from those mistakes, and I have made sure that the counterbalance is heavy enough that a large shake of the table won't knock anything over. You will either have to put weight on the side panel, or take off some of my counterbalance.

I am well aware that it is extremely reckless







The reason for this setup is because lately I have found myself constantly doing tinkering within my case, and I found it hard to always have to open everything up again. So I have recently ordered some parts, and once they are in, I will install them, then put everything back into what is indeed a beautiful cm 690









The side panel is so I get the fans blowing on my hardware, and I couldn't figure out how else to get the fans above my rig..

anyways, no worries, its only temporary lol


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Another one of the reasons I spend so much time in my room.


----------



## Mootsfox

Moving stuff around, went from this:









To dual screens again;









To this setup.









I'm still working on it, I love how the speakers sound where they are now, but they are kind of in the way


----------



## Angmaar

That's an awesome setup Mootsfox!


----------



## texaspaid

Some new additions to the room/office... Epson Workforce 610, an Iomega eGo Blackbelt 500GB, 2 drawer file cabinet and shredder.


----------



## Izvire

Lookin' good Mootsfox!


----------



## GaByLaN_92

Soy de Argentina. Mi ingles no es bueno escribiendolo pero entiendo muy bien al leerlo.
Espero les guste mi humilde desktop.
Estoy asombrado por el poder adquisitivo que poseen en EEUU xD
Excelentes desks, un saludo !
*
Translation by Google Translator:*

I'm from Argentina. My English is not good at writing but I understand very well to read it.
I hope you enjoy my humble desktop.
I am amazed by the purchasing power you have in the U.S. xD
Excellent desks, a greeting!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
@xquisit: That computer looks amazing. You have a modern marvel of a computer... and a CRT

Waiting for a 120hz LCD









Thank you


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GaByLaN_92* 



Nice Ken Block wallpaper. Too bad he's with Ford now. Oh well, he wasn't great on the rally circuit anyways...


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
Lol. Why not 2 really big ones?









Mainly because these 3 24"s cost less combined than a single 30" does.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Nice Ken Block wallpaper. Too bad he's with Ford now. Oh well, he wasn't great on the rally circuit anyways...

Why bad that he's with ford? we've seen he can go in style, let's see if he can do as well going at tremendous speeds


----------



## ace8uk




----------



## MadCatMk2

@ace8uk for the first time ever I think.. I.. want that room.


----------



## Gunfire

Ace, where did you get that reading light over your bed?


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Ace, where did you get that reading light over your bed?

It was there when I moved in







That's my room in my flat that I rent at university, all of the furniture was there already.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I have some of my desk area already and im sorry about the terrible quality.


----------



## lifes_good

Quote:


Originally Posted by *El Maestro* 
Little update


















dell e207wfp monitor?


----------



## Gunfire

Get that sub off of your shelf, it's going to fall on your PC


----------



## fireman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Get that sub off of your shelf, it's going to fall on your PC

Most likely it will fall/hit on his wheel/keyboard/monitor

:O


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireman* 
Most likely it will fall/hit on his wheel/keyboard/monitor

:O

Eh it won't hurt it.


----------



## lozanoa11

Subs belong on the floor anyway.


----------



## Viper897

Yeah a sub on the floor will sound better too


----------



## Unknownm

no way take some duck tape and tape that sub to the back of your head. When it's all ready crank it up and see if you live that is if your spine hasn't disconnected from your brain


----------



## halifax1




----------



## xlr8ter

This Tread is so addicting! I'll be posting pics soon...

@Halifax1: what screen is that?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
This Tread is so addicting! I'll be posting pics soon...

@Halifax1: what screen is that?

What do you mean? Like TV model?

It's this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16889102212


----------



## SmasherBasher

*My Desk*










*Wife's Desk*









*Storage for stuff*









We just bought all this stuff Friday night so it's still a work in progress. More mood lighting and cable organizing to come.


----------



## Syrillian

Nice new digs there, Smashy.


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine


----------



## Gunfire

Jesus, that looks amazingly hazardous.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I concur.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Jesus, that looks amazingly hazardous.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I concur.

You would think but my legs never touch the ground.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Here is mine


























Dude, I just saw your shaw motorolla modem, Docsis 2.0, Probably on HS or XHS. I don't have access to your account or info, But call up your isp, ask if your RX levels are between -7 to +7, and TX levels between 43 - 48. If not... Ask them to get a tech out to fine tune it... You'll be happy,









- Le_Loup

P.S. TSR of Shaw Alberta


----------



## PenguinPIE

heres my desk


















and my once up-to-date computer


----------



## KG363

That looks really nice!


----------



## danascully

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE* 
heres my desk


















and my once up-to-date computer


















I really like your case


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE* 
heres my desk


















and my once up-to-date computer

















Nice setup, what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## ljason8eg

Replaced the Z5500's with Audioengine A5's. Now to find a new home for all those diecasts and to clean/dust the desk.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Jesus, that looks amazingly hazardous.

I can see myself putting my feet down there to get comfortable and getting a toe chopped off.

My computer is caseless to, but it's on the middle shelf of the desk beside me lol.


----------



## PenguinPIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danascully* 
I really like your case

thanks! although i wish it had a better design for cable management

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
Nice setup, what kind of speakers are those?

thanks, those are B&W 805


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenguinPIE* 
thanks! although i wish it had a better design for cable management

thanks, those are B&W 805

Do you have those speakers hooked up to a receiver?


----------



## spice003

looks like he has them hooked up to a tube amp ( on top of the desk)


----------



## PenguinPIE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
Do you have those speakers hooked up to a receiver?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
looks like he has them hooked up to a tube amp ( on top of the desk)

yea that's the one


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
Dude, I just saw your shaw motorolla modem, Docsis 2.0, Probably on HS or XHS. I don't have access to your account or info, But call up your isp, ask if your RX levels are between -7 to +7, and TX levels between 43 - 48. If not... Ask them to get a tech out to fine tune it... You'll be happy,









- Le_Loup

P.S. TSR of Shaw Alberta

Thanks man I will phone them when I get a chance. Right now I'm on shaw high speed and I'm loving the fact that they don't always mind if you go over the limit. I went over 60GB in one day and they didn't even care or gave me a warning


----------



## DannyHvE

This is my game room, and bedroom. I build it myself completely, including that thing that looks like a desk. It was a desk once...but it serves a higher purpose now







. Needed a stable construction to keep the G25 wheel in its place.

The screen might look a bit small on the pictures, but it really isn't. Anyway, I'm proud of this achievement. A lot of suffering and frustration went into its creation.


----------



## mfb412

dat RV-02


----------



## slash129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyHvE*


This is my game room, and bedroom. I build it myself completely, including that thing that looks like a desk. It was a desk once...but it serves a higher purpose now







. Needed a stable construction to keep the G25 wheel in its place.

The screen might look a bit small on the pictures, but it really isn't. Anyway, I'm proud of this achievement. A lot of suffering and frustration went into its creation.

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2738/p1000608z.jpg
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/5699/p1000618n.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2180/p1000615z.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8505/p1000610bl.jpg


You should hide or wrap those cables up on the floor when you have time. It'll look a lot better.

Sorry for the lighting in the pic, but in rl its brighter.


----------



## DannyHvE

You thought that was scary?

Just added a sound system:










I'm not one for tidy cable management, except inside the pc case for the air flow.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Dude, I just saw your shaw motorolla modem, Docsis 2.0, Probably on HS or XHS. I don't have access to your account or info, But call up your isp, ask if your RX levels are between -7 to +7, and TX levels between 43 - 48. If not... Ask them to get a tech out to fine tune it... You'll be happy,









- Le_Loup

P.S. TSR of Shaw Alberta


What is wrong with that modem I have the exact same one


----------



## theCanadian

Roommate moved out and I took over his desk. My desktop doesn't look as good because of a big fugly printer, but I might have the room now to move it.


----------



## sexybastard

crap load of pics imminent!

My bedroom serves as my computer room, entertainment center and sleep area. I room with my brother in college so splitting rent with a reliable cat like him allows me to make my room "mine". A lot of the stuff in these pics were purchases second hand or from craigslist lol

first pic of pc monitor and tv. monitor is 26inches and the tv is 37".










close up shot of my desk. speakers are M-Audio Studiophile DX4's that I picked up for $40 from CL


















close up shot of the tv. we only pay for internet but my tv tuner decodes QAM and basic analog channels so i get a lot SD and HD channels for free. Output via HDMI to tv from my PC.










the tv stand was purchased new from CL for $30 as some furniture store was going out of business and posted an ad for it. Not too bad. Also that receiver is basically my soundcard - spdif out from computer to receiver to my headphones.










further back shot of the setup










BONUS PICS OF MAH DOGGIES









this here is bugsy. he is a pug/pekingese mix and he's a straight gangsta.










and this is gizmo. hes a lhasa apso who's straight ballin'.










and this is a panorama shot of the room. kinda gives perspective of how its laid out.










and there you have it. this is how sexybastard spends many an hour wasting away behind the dim glow of his LCD.


----------



## Volvo

My room(s) updated!

This is my gaming room and workbench (the table beside the PC table).









The new PC sitting in its slot









And one side of my room. The other side's a cluttered mess right now. Trying to get some wiring tidied.


----------



## IBuyJunk

Pardon the crappy quality, my blackberry got thrown off by the CFL


----------



## theCanadian

All to myself


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


crap load of pics imminent!

My bedroom serves as my computer room, entertainment center and sleep area. I room with my brother in college so splitting rent with a reliable cat like him allows me to make my room "mine". A lot of the stuff in these pics were purchases second hand or from craigslist lol

first pic of pc monitor and tv. monitor is 26inches and the tv is 37".











I got that same chair. It's comfy but so bad for your back! I had to switch to my old chair again just so my back would be straight. However whenever I want to relax I switch back and watch a movie with it.


----------



## ShortySmalls

heres my setup. need one of those keyboard/mouse switches so i don't have to keep unplugging my g15/mx518 into the other desktop. The mini fridge below has nothing inside and hasn't for months, yet i keep it plugged in lol.


----------



## Hapz

so i thought i'd get mine in


----------



## BradleyW

Nice...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Mine at the moment before I pick up a new desk on saturday!


























The silver thing under the desk is the amplifier powering the speakers and Samsung 32" HDTV on the wall for gaming










IWNet failed lol!


----------



## vinaypro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


heres my setup. need one of those keyboard/mouse switches so i don't have to keep unplugging my g15/mx518 into the other desktop. The mini fridge below has nothing inside and hasn't for months, yet i keep it plugged in lol.











Do u use KVM switch to switch between two rigs?


----------



## MadCatMk2

@ShortySmalls
VNC to the second one or get a second monitor and use Synergy.


----------



## [email protected]

Just finished organizing the basement computer room.


----------



## kga92

That room is really nice!


----------



## Rebel4055

[email protected] said:


> Just finished organizing the basement computer room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I've been meaning to get a pic up here for awhile, just got around to doing it. yes it is the living room, but as you see a corner is my "getaway".


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

OTHG_ChefTreb, I LIKE THAT!








must be a pain to get some books from behind the desk though


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Nah, theres a good five feet between the desk and the book shelf, just the angle of the shot. Thanks!


----------



## outtamymind

here's mine to contribute. just changed it to this setup


----------



## Rebel4055

<!-- AME - Windows Media -->


----------



## xlr8ter

Here is my hub


----------



## KG363

Is the window on th CM 690 worth it?


----------



## xlr8ter

To me it was worth it. It's like a new case.


----------



## Mr.FraG

I want show my worklog with my new desk and chair. Sorry the low quality pics (taken by Cliq)

First my new Antec 1200 case came to my old desk:


















OMG, this case is so big... i need a new desk







, look my old Apollo case... is too small for the Antec









it's time to make a new desk!. I bought a table and 4 feet, and this is the final result:



Simple and good









Now, it's time to do some cable-management on my new case! (still waiting the 8pin and 24 extensions







)





I need to atach my push pull













Pc running











And my new desk with my new loved case













I will upload more photos when I find the no-mobile camera xDD


----------



## Darkknight512

^ is that a Steelseries QcK?


----------



## BradleyW

Nice pictures mate.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


^ is that a Steelseries QcK?


Yes, it's a Qck+. I'm very proud with it


----------



## outtamymind

part 2 of my computer room/living room










this is in my laundry room/storage room which is directly on the other side of the wall that my tv is on.


----------



## MasterShake

Rebel4055 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> Just finished organizing the basement computer room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you!
> 
> 
> ever got distracted and stabbed your lcd with a dart?


----------



## Rebel4055

MasterShake said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*
> 
> 
> ever got distracted and stabbed your lcd with a dart?
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell you cause its not my basement


----------



## MadCatMk2

Server's not liking quotes.


----------



## jacedaface

Ok so my computer room is my living room. I do not have a Desk. I pull the leather chair from the side of my room close to the TV, put my feet up on the rest with keyboard on my lap. Then i have a coffee table to my right as the mouse mat. Its a bit of a mess as i have my son's toys everywhere and ive not long finished fitting some new fans.

Also i now need to get some extenstions so i can put the 5.1 sound system up on the walls. I use the PC as Blue Ray player and TV steaming from the sofa then pull the chair and everthing up for Gaming!


















If you want to have a look at the PC build then its all on this thread and you can rate it.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ig-please.html


----------



## catmmm

My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it









tv + couchhhh

















couch + computer in the background









and computer desk !









and finally my boyfriend


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
couch + computer in the background









That couch looks soooo comfy. I got some knock off microfiber couch/loveseat/recliner from CircuitCity for like $300 hahaha.

Also nice cat


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it








tv + couchhhh








couch + computer in the background
and computer desk !
and finally my boyfriend









That is an AWESOME apartment!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it









tv + couchhhh









Love the custom case and water loop!


----------



## Roc tha king

where did you get those desks from catmmm?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it


















Love the apartment and PC, not so much your speakers setup D: I count 4/5 of your satellite speakers in front of you, which is one more than there should be


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it









tv + couchhhh

















couch + computer in the background









and computer desk !









and finally my boyfriend


















3 things:

1.- Nice rig!
2.- Is that a Verizon FiOS modem? how good is it and what plan do you have?
and 3... do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## FEAR.

Haha cat shot









man thats a sweet pc you got there


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
That couch looks soooo comfy. I got some knock off microfiber couch/loveseat/recliner from CircuitCity for like $300 hahaha.

Also nice cat









Yes the couch is super comfy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That is an AWESOME apartment!

Thanks !







it's very simple though. No decorations or anything









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roc tha king* 
where did you get those desks from catmmm?

Staples









Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Love the apartment and PC, not so much your speakers setup D: I count 4/5 of your satellite speakers in front of you, which is one more than there should be









I know







but there's only so much I can do considering my computer is basically jammed into the corner of our main living space lol


----------



## outtamymind

thats still a nice apartment catmmm.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
3 things:

1.- Nice rig!
2.- Is that a Verizon FiOS modem? how good is it and what plan do you have?
and 3... do you have a boyfriend?

lol
1. Thanks
2. Yes and I think we have 20 Mbps/5 Mbps which is goooooooood.
3. Yes and we live together and have been together for over 2 years lol


----------



## Icekilla

Real boyfriend? human... flesh and bones...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


Thanks !







it's very simple though. No decorations or anything










I think Hometoast & I should drop by after a bit of shopping, it can always use a bit of sprucing up























Though, I will say, just looking at the pictures provided, it's got alot of promise to it. But it already looks fairly nice & cozy.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think Hometoast & I should drop by after a bit of shopping, it can always use a bit of sprucing up























Though, I will say, just looking at the pictures provided, it's got alot of promise to it. But it already looks fairly nice & cozy.


I sure would hope so. This place costs us $905 a month so it better be nice rofl. (oh and that doesn't include any utilities either)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


I sure would hope so. This place costs us $905 a month so it better be nice rofl. (oh and that doesn't include any utilities either)












That's insane to me (considering a place of similar stature around Missouri is $500-600 w/o utilities.)

Though, I have a friend who lives in California, $1400/m w/o Utilities.


----------



## Penryn

Holla!


----------



## FEAR.

*Catmmm*























$905


----------



## Crooksy

Why can i only see one of your pictures Catmmm


----------



## Satan's child

Agreed with crooksy. I'd post a picture of our computer room, but it's SOOOOO dirty.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crooksy* 
Why can i only see one of your pictures Catmmm









I fixed the post...I think


----------



## Lunatic721




----------



## zidave

In before everyone else lulz @ pokemon.


----------



## Dragonii

Here's mine.
The little black thing above the monitor on the right is Batman.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it









tv + couchhhh

















couch + computer in the background









and computer desk !









and finally my boyfriend


















Heck yea for someone else rocking the open torture rack... Mines bigger though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*





































































POKEMON!!!!!!!

































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Heck yea for someone else rocking the open torture rack... Mines bigger though.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*












you need to dust a little dont you think


----------



## DannyHvE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


and finally my boyfriend










Has it attacked someone already? What a beast...


----------



## DannyHvE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Ok so my computer room is my living room. I do not have a Desk. I pull the leather chair from the side of my room close to the TV, put my feet up on the rest with keyboard on my lap. Then i have a coffee table to my right as the mouse mat. Its a bit of a mess as i have my son's toys everywhere and ive not long finished fitting some new fans.

Also i now need to get some extenstions so i can put the 5.1 sound system up on the walls. I use the PC as Blue Ray player and TV steaming from the sofa then pull the chair and everthing up for Gaming!


















If you want to have a look at the PC build then its all on this thread and you can rate it.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...ig-please.html


Looks very comfy..


----------



## GJF47

Few shots from after I finally picked up my new Desk, mouse + keyboard










































































And some of the rest of the room


----------



## gorb

new speakers


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


I sure would hope so. This place costs us $905 a month so it better be nice rofl. (oh and that doesn't include any utilities either)


that's A LOT of money per month don't you think?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


that's A LOT of money per month don't you think?


I used to pay 2 grand a month for my place in Breckenridge, CO. Thank GOD I had a roomate. 
O and did some rearranging the other night. Here is mine.


----------



## gorb

you could buy a house with that monthly payment :x


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


you could buy a house with that monthly payment :x


Just what I though, but again, I don't know how prices are in the US.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


you could buy a house with that monthly payment :x


Not really. I live in one of the cheapest parts of the US (that is still quality) and a monthly house payment on a 3 Bed/1 bath + Basement is $1400.

Considering you also need to qualify for a loan and such...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Just what I though, but again, I don't know how prices are in the US.


Prices in the US vary area to area.


----------



## Icekilla

but, I'd rather pay for MY OWN house, rather than paying for renting someone else's house.


----------



## gorb

I live in fort worth, tx, and the home prices here are dirt cheap.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


I used to pay 2 grand a month for my place in Breckenridge, CO. Thank GOD I had a roomate. 
O and did some rearranging the other night. Here is mine. 










looks good matt, very organized. i like!









when we playing some gun game next?


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


new speakers


















very nice!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psi_guy*


looks good matt, very organized. i like!









when we playing some gun game next?


Why thank you . Everytime I have to come back home my mom's OCD wears off on me.

Asap my friend . Tonight possibly


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


but, I'd rather pay for MY OWN house, rather than paying for renting someone else's house.


Get into my college system and then say that







What's worse is that we (University of California) are still considered one of the "cheaper" options.

If Phospholipid sees this, he'd vouch for this statement.


----------



## defoLinY




----------



## gorb

nice panda hat, i have a bear one


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
My computer room is basically my living room. So here are pics of it









tv + couchhhh

















couch + computer in the background










Me like veryyyyy much!! Looks so comfortable!!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
but, I'd rather pay for MY OWN house, rather than paying for renting someone else's house.

I live about 40 minutes north of Philadelphia so the cost of living here is rather high since it's the suburbs. If I were to get a mortgage and buy a house in this area I'd be looking at spending at least $2400 a month in a mortgage payment since houses here are rather pricey. (at least $230k for a decent sized condo or townhome) and also my credit sucks







rofl


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I pay $795 per month for a 450sqft 1br apartment, 2 blocks from the University of Washington. +$85 for covered parking, +internet and electricity, and cable if I wanted it. Oh, and U District is not the nicest of neighborhoods.

Seattle is so expensive if you want to live anywhere convenient. I mean, if I had an apartment with a roommate, it'd be closer to $600 a month total, but still....


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


new speakers


















Those speakers look amazing! Wish I would have gone for something like that instead of my Logitech Z5500's. How much did those run you? You got a link for them?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Those speakers look amazing! Wish I would have gone for something like that instead of my Logitech Z5500's. How much did those run you? You got a link for them?


Lol that sounds like me after having my Z5500's awhile. Most disappointing purchase I've made in a long time. So glad they're gone.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TVH*


Sup, I realized that I never posted anything from my lair, well here are a couple of pics for ya.









My very much cluttered work area with homemade benches, (they are prototypes to my desk mod, ADAM, that is in hiatus for the moment). 
Its sad, you can see the pieces of my rig, kinslayer (specs in sig), laying all about in piles just until I can get my case prepped for it.









Just another angle.









here is my room with all my books and projects laying about.



Dood we have that same HP case.
I gave the logo some paint treatment.
hp in black, and then the corners of the logo etching filled in silver gloss.


----------



## psi_guy

sorry the pics aren't better. i was using my gf's crummy digital camera and i officially stink as a photographer.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Get into my college system and then say that







What's worse is that we (University of California) are still considered one of the "cheaper" options.

If Phospholipid sees this, he'd vouch for this statement.

but isn't the University of California one of the best in the US when it comes down to educative level?


----------



## defoLinY

Alienware


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
but isn't the University of California one of the best in the US when it comes down to educative level?

Referring to UC Berkley I'm assuming? If so, LOL is all I can say without breaking TOS.


----------



## Pringlecks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *defoLinY* 
Alienware

It made me rofl.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Those speakers look amazing! Wish I would have gone for something like that instead of my Logitech Z5500's. How much did those run you? You got a link for them?

Haha, I actually ordered these because i was so tired of my z5500s. They're Energy RC-10s. I paid $300 for them from vanns via amazon.

They are currently sold out of cherry, but they have the black ones for $280:
http://www.amazon.com/Energy-2-way-R...5339485&sr=8-1

The cherry looks so much better though.

Alternatively, if you want to spend less or have less room, the RC-Minis are $200/pair in cherry:
http://www.amazon.com/Energy-RC-Mini...5339485&sr=8-2

They won't have as much bass as the larger rc-10s, but they have the same size tweeter.

Obviously you'll need a receiver or integrated amp or preamp/amp to power these, so hopefully you've got a spare or are willing to buy one.

Anyway, I thought the bass was fine with the speakers but went ahead and added a sub since I had an extra:


----------



## zaeric19

Here is my setup at college. I think tomorrow I am going to spend some time cleaning







.


----------



## technoredneck95

Thanks for the quick response gorb. I would really like to purchase a set like yours but I need something to do with my Logitech's.


----------



## gorb

Yeah, i'm gonna put mine on craigslist


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Yeah, i'm gonna put mine on craigslist


Same here lol. Gonna see if someone bites for $270


----------



## theCanadian

All these people with $300 bookshelf speakers make me sad. I have a lowly altec lansing $50 2.1 speaker set I got for $8 + shipping....


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *defoLinY* 
Alienware

i noticed you have a dell mini on your desk as well.


----------



## Xeroni

A 21.5 1920x1080 lcd and a 15 1024x768 lcd.


----------



## defoLinY

what if that computer fell... fuh.....


----------



## Xeroni

The PSU, hard drives, and GPU are all on the bottom half of the case. I really hope it doesn't fall...


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeroni*



















A 21.5 1920x1080 lcd and a 15 1024x768 lcd.










lol, that is the exact corner unit i had in college.


----------



## detroitpc313

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Pic of my setup like 6 months ago. I just have my sig now. And she runs in the closet . too lazy take a pic.










Dude is that a bowel and some weed in that jar right in the middle of the desk? LOL


----------



## seven9st surfer

Posted this on the Scout thread, but it probably belongs here:

Here's a pano of my whole setup. I made the desk myself, along with the wallmount triple-screen bracket. I also have the laptop set up with an external keyboard, mouse, and monitor (rotated 90 degrees for easy forum and comic viewing). And for anyone who's wondering, on the left is my helmet from primary flight school, and the tie from my tie-cutting ceremony (after my first solo flight).










Overall, I'm pretty happy with everything, seems like I've been tweaking everything for like 2 years now. Only other thing I might do is make an LED back-lighting strip for the monitors. A standard florescent back-lighting setup is too thick to fit between the wall and monitor.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitpc313* 
Dude is that a bowel and some weed in that jar right in the middle of the desk? LOL









If it was a bowel it would be worth a lot more. But that is definitely a bowl. I think I actually see two jars though. Heads and mids perhaps.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Posted this on the Scout thread, but it probably belongs here:

Here's a pano of my whole setup. I made the desk myself, along with the wallmount triple-screen bracket. I also have the laptop set up with an external keyboard, mouse, and monitor (rotated 90 degrees for easy forum and comic viewing). And for anyone who's wondering, on the left is my helmet from primary flight school, and the tie from my tie-cutting ceremony (after my first solo flight).

[big picture]

Overall, I'm pretty happy with everything, seems like I've been tweaking everything for like 2 years now. Only other thing I might do is make an LED back-lighting strip for the monitors. A standard florescent back-lighting setup is too thick to fit between the wall and monitor.

I like it. What kind of reinforcement do you have in the middle? It seems like more legs would be needed for the desk


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
but isn't the University of California one of the best in the US when it comes down to educative level?

Yeaup they are. Berkeley is in the top 25, LA in the top 30 I believe, and the rest are in the top 100 in the US.

Still, going from 8k tuition when fall semester started to 10k this spring is a bit of a shock...


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
I like it. What kind of reinforcement do you have in the middle? It seems like more legs would be needed for the desk

I only see two legs, it must be attached to the wall.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Referring to UC* Bizerkley* I'm assuming? If so, LOL is all I can say without breaking TOS.


Fixed.

Most Californians refer to that city as Bizerkley (even though my spelling may be off) one walk though that town and you will call it the same.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


Fixed.

Most Californians refer to that city as Bizerkley (even though my spelling may be off) one walk though that town and you will call it the same.


... Really? I've lived in Cali my whole life and I've never heard that.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


... Really? I've lived in Cali my whole life and I've never heard that.


The first time I went to Berkley for a concert, my friend who grew up there told me that. Every one I know calls it that due to the large amount of bizarre people who live there and/or attend that college. (not that Berkley has the lock on strange people in Cali. One visit to Santa Cruz would prove that.)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


The first time I went to Berkley for a concert, my friend who grew up there told me that. Every one I know calls it that due to the large amount of bizarre people who live there and/or attend that college. (not that Berkley has the lock on strange people in Cali. One visit to Santa Cruz would prove that.)


Well, I guess you learn something new everyday


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


All these people with $300 bookshelf speakers make me sad. I have a lowly altec lansing $50 2.1 speaker set I got for $8 + shipping....


I know what you mean. My little Soundsticks are pretty good for what they are, but those $300 speakers have me wanting more.

At least I have my headphones.


----------



## Snowblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zaeric19*


Here is my setup at college. I think tomorrow I am going to spend some time cleaning







.




Zaeric, what is that game on the left-most screen of the left picture?

And, why are you guys not happy with your Z-5500s?


----------



## gorb

because they're not good speakers


----------



## Xeroni

Boomy bass, too high crossover, satellites can't produce high range well, etc.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airbozo*


Fixed.

Most Californians refer to that city as Bizerkley (even though my spelling may be off) one walk though that town and you will call it the same.


Yup. Lol. Knew someone that went to the college and I went down for a party. Never, never again. It's like they threw everyone with an "alternative lifestyle" in one place and told them there's no rules.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowblind*


And, why are you guys not happy with your Z-5500s?


Inaccurate bass, weak highs. 250 Hz crossover is way too high for a sub (male voices come out of it, making bass directional). Upgrading to my A5's was the best thing I ever did, even if I lost surround sound.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
I like it. What kind of reinforcement do you have in the middle? It seems like more legs would be needed for the desk

It's actually supported along the front edge by a 2x4 running the entire length, and a 2x4 drilled into the wall studs in the back. There's no way it's breaking, it's a rock


----------



## gorb

word


----------



## Atomagenesis

lol @ ganj on the desk. The only problem with that is you are smoking KOOL's... ultimate fail. Camels all the way man.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

my mess of a closet
































correctly placed 5.1 system








my 20 foot roll of bubble wrap


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
because they're not good speakers










Yeah, maybe, but they don't take up much space on the desk.
Besides, I use the media PC in the living room for most of my music listening and it has a full 770 watt surround sound system attached to it. Sounds much better.


----------



## gorb

they take up plenty of space considering they're a surround set vs a decent pair of monitors or whatever which will only take up 2 spots on the desk


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 









Chaos, I have to ask you (as creepy/stalk-y as it may be), what school do you go to? Those dorms look exactly like the ones at my school.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Chaos, I have to ask you (as creepy/stalk-y as it may be), what school do you go to? Those dorms look exactly like the ones at my school.

i go to the university of north carolina at asheville and i think all college dorms are furnished the same wat with white concrete block walls


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i go to the university of north carolina at asheville and i think all college dorms are furnished the same wat with white concrete block walls


Not my school, but then again the dorms were just built within the past 5 years


----------



## fedex1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


new speakers


















What are the little stands under the speakers?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fedex1993* 
What are the little stands under the speakers?

Those look like either something to angle them up toward your ears, or something to keep the speakers from scratching the surface they're on.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

These.

I love them to death.


----------



## Sgtbash

Mine


----------



## corry29

occupying the other side of my desk


----------



## JDMfanatic

2 pics of my computer desk setup right now, computer is under the table.


----------



## videoman5




----------



## PolishNProud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*



















2 pics of my computer desk setup right now, computer is under the table.










is your desk always this clean ?


----------



## pewpewlazer




----------



## hydroslyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 
Here is my updated system










So what do you guys think?

Where would I find a mouse-pad like the one in this pic that the keyboard and mouse sit on? Or is that not even a mousepad?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hydroslyder* 
Where would I find a mouse-pad like the one in this pic that the keyboard and mouse sit on? Or is that not even a mousepad?

http://www.amazon.com/Xtrac-Ripper-X.../dp/B000HTDBWI


----------



## BlankThis

My little setup


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


*snip*


I just got rid of that desk, lasted me 5 good years


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


My little setup











Nice! Got any more pics of the case itself?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Nice! Got any more pics of the case itself?










I second this, i want to see the case.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


My little setup












Your Union Jack appears to be upside down.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*


is your desk always this clean ?


If I'm doing homework there are books and papers all over my desk, but as soon as I'm done working, I throw it all in this shelf under my desk. So my desk is never messy, just the shelf under it is messy.







Also when I'm playing Xbox, the wires tend to get a little messy with the Mixamp.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


What are the little stands under the speakers?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


These.

I love them to death.


Correct, they're auralex mopads.

You could probably make something similar for a lot less, but i'm lazy.


----------



## theCanadian

New roommate, new setup.










New sticker.


----------



## Aick

i want a nice desk =(


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


they take up plenty of space considering they're a surround set vs a decent pair of monitors or whatever which will only take up 2 spots on the desk


Ok, you must not have been talking about my Soundsticks as they take up less room than two Coke cans. lol


----------



## Dragonii

Set up #2.
The living room.
You can see the Antec Mini Skeleton sitting right under the TV, it's connected to the stereo via HDMI which is in turn connected to the TV via HDMI.
Sitting in front of the center channel speaker is a Logitech DiNovo Mini keyboard. We also have a regular media remote for it as well.


----------



## KG363

That TV looks amazing


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonii*


Ok, you must not have been talking about my Soundsticks as they take up less room than two Coke cans. lol


No, somebody was saying z-5500s didn't take up that much space or something like that. I like your ht setup as well, except for the ambilight or whatever other lights you've got behind the display (and the lights from the case). Everything else is nice though.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
No, somebody was saying z-5500s didn't take up that much space or something like that. I like your ht setup as well, except for the ambilight or whatever other lights you've got behind the display (and the lights from the case). Everything else is nice though.

Good thing is that all of those lights are as easy to turn off as pushing a switch.









I've been thinking about redoing the lighting behind the TV, it didn't come out the way I wanted too. As for the Antec, they are built in, but can easily be turned off.
The Antec makes for a good nightlight though.


----------



## Gunfire

Those lights look like they'd be alright at night time.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Those lights look like they'd be alright at night time.


The ones on the back of the TV do actually reduce eye strain while watching movies in the dark. Problem is that they are the wrong color.








When viewed from the front the are much more toned down and just kind of emit a glow from the sides of the tv.


----------



## Killhouse

I love how neat your cables are


----------



## Dragonii

This is how the lights look from the front while watching. They're not quite that blue, but you get the idea.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragone...es/4342146659/


----------



## Penryn

New setup, behold!


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


My little setup











I want that Churchill poster.


----------



## Acroma

This is my current setup.


----------



## Gunfire

Why not put your case on the floor? It sure would free up desk space.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Why not put your case on the floor? It sure would free up desk space.

Don't need the extra space. It also makes getting into the case easy, Just turn both monitors and bam, instant access without bending over.. Case is just to big to be moving around.


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

Here is mine, nothing special...taken with my eris so not the best quality


----------



## spice003

my desk.


----------



## Volcom13

Update:


----------



## KG363

I love that desk in the first pics. Very nice setup


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Here's mine:

It's hard to tell from pictures so the monitors are 26" and 22"



















Having your own bathroom is great for those long raiding nights =P









My Les Paul <3


----------



## KG363

That looks really cool


----------



## zoop425

sorry for the bad pix, I took them with my camera..


----------



## KG363

very nice setup!


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

I like the Razer logo woodburning and the way you have the 2 extra monitors vertical. Looks cool and is more functional than horizontal.


----------



## Big Wiggly

Sorry for iPhone quality


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoop425* 
sorry for the bad pix, I took them with my camera..

LOL... I'm guessing he meant phone.


----------



## dichotomy

Been too long since I posted...

Here's my recording setup/gaming computer area!


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dichotomy* 
Been too long since I posted...

Here's my recording setup/gaming computer area!


































Dude, what is up with that weird wicker thing. It totally breaks and zen you got going there :*I


----------



## dichotomy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz*
Dude, what is up with that weird wicker thing. It totally breaks and zen you got going there :*I

Lol Firstly, I must point out that thing is my wife's idea.

But it's just a divider. It'll have to be zen enough for me I suppose lol.


----------



## KG363

too bad I guess. Looks like a nice sanctuary


----------



## metallicamaster3

*Wide Shot*









*Left*









*Right*









*Orion*









*Orion, components*









*Desk*









*Server (3.6GHz E8400, folding 24/7, network storage), Cable Box, Audio Receiver*









*Future folding box, Titan*









*Components of Titan, 2x 2.8GHz Opterons, 64-bit 90nm (2004)*









*And of course, every cave is never complete without a pile of other parts.*


----------



## Extremism

*My simplistic set up*









*Another View*


----------



## KG363

very simple. Like rubix cubes much, lol


----------



## mega_option101




----------



## Sikkamore

Extremism, that display of cubes looks neat. I had a great history teacher in highschool who would always be playing with one of them lol

Gotta love playing games then just falling off the chair into bed and passing out huh mega?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sikkamore* 
Extremism, that display of cubes looks neat. I had a great history teacher in highschool who would always be playing with one of them lol

Gotta love playing games then just falling off the chair into bed and passing out huh mega?









That is the best part about it


----------



## mrfajita

Finally replaced the BackKiller-666 (my old chair) with a nice comfy armchair found at (you guessed it) university surplus for 5 bucks.

















Sorry for dark pics, my camera is set up weird and I am too lazy to change it.


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


Finally replaced the BackKiller-666 (my old chair) with a nice comfy armchair found at (you guessed it) university surplus for 5 bucks.

















Sorry for dark pics, my camera is set up weird and I am too lazy to change it.


What is that big, grey, screen thingy?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extremism*


*My simplistic set up *










nice table!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extremism*


*My simplistic set up *









*Another View*










That table must be quite the dust collector haha


----------



## KG363

I'd imagine so


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoop425*


sorry for the bad pix, I took them with my camera..


I like the monitors. Nice.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extremism*


*My simplistic set up *









*Another View*










Simple can be good. Kind of relaxing.


----------



## bumsoil

my newest current setup. pic was taken about a minute ago.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

My updated setup. You can see the Dominator fins sitting there on the left, that's because I got paranoid after losing a screw and one of the retention slots out of thin air... so I keep what I haven't lost of those right there at all times.







Oh, and that Dr.Pepper's long gone into my kidneys by now, so don't ask.


----------



## Tator Tot

How can you game on an uneven surface Chimp? That's so painful mang.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 









My updated setup. You can see the Dominator fins sitting there on the left, that's because I got paranoid after losing a screw and one of the retention slots out of thin air... so I keep what I haven't lost of those right there at all times.







Oh, and that Dr.Pepper's long gone into my kidneys by now, so don't ask.









My bro has a physical setup (keyboard down, mouse up) very similar to this arrangement, but not the same desk. His is a corner setup. But still well displayed and setup.

Not bad mate.

- Le_Loup


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


How can you game on an uneven surface Chimp? That's so painful mang.


Uneven surface? Oh. That's just how the picture was taken... I can't stand still.









Unless you mean having the keyboard and FANG lower than the mouse... that's actually very comfortable for me.


----------



## ErBall

Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## ErBall

Also some people with glass desks need to learn to wire manage better. Extremism did a good job as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Uneven surface? Oh. That's just how the picture was taken... I can't stand still.









Unless you mean having the keyboard and FANG lower than the mouse... that's actually very comfortable for me.

Nah, the desk looked... slanted... best way to put it. I was gonna send you a phone book or two.









I know some people like that multi surface IE: Mouse or KB high and other part low, setup. I like them even. Helps my posture anyways.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Nothing too fancy.











Oh my god that chair looks comfy.


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Also some people with glass desks need to learn to wire manage better. Extremism did a good job as well.










Damn.. Thats a clean cable setup. I have mine cleaned up a little, but not that good.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 











Nice cubes!


----------



## scrotes

my tv is being used as my 4th screen and its on an articulating arm so i can swing it around a whatch movies and shows from my bed








rofl the ps3 box holds up my power surge because i have a top mounted psu








the chair was a gift from my gf, super comfy gaming is key








the camera doesnt do it justice. its a freakin light show in my room when its dark got have the lights man makes gaming way faster


----------



## mrfajita

^Backwards-ATX HAF??

I like the Soviet poster.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


^Backwards-ATX HAF??

I like the Soviet poster.


Looks like he just swapped the two sides.


----------



## scrotes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


^Backwards-ATX HAF??

I like the Soviet poster.


yea its backwards because i flipped the mother board tray. and i got the soviet poster from the scorpion at the queen mary


----------



## allenottawa

That's my setup. The rest of the room is way too messy to show on camera, so you'll never see the rest of it.









The walls haven't been painted for 15 years now I think, so a lot of the paint is coming off. I hate the blue color anyway.


----------



## R1P5AW

Here's my setup. 3 x Dell s2209w monitors in eyefinity. Working on WC now









clean:









messy:


----------



## roanie25

Here's mine:


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


Here's mine:















































Fix'd.


----------



## roanie25

oh there, what happen? how come its not showing up?

Thanks BTW!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Please for the love of God resize those pictures. Either that or compress them so it isn't complete rape for people on slower internet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


oh there, what happen? how come its not showing up?

Thanks BTW!


You used the gallery links instead of the direct links. You're linking to a webpage and the forum doesn't recognise it as an image.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


oh there, what happen? how come its not showing up?

Thanks BTW!


Yea, please resize those. Anything that "breaks the borders" is too big.


----------



## roanie25

I see... uber fail









here we go:





































fixe'd







sorry guys


----------



## cyberspyder

My own setup:


























A closer look at the amp/DAC:










Brendan


----------



## Ckaz

what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## cyberspyder

Zaph ZBM4's


----------



## b0klau

Mine, yes I know I need me some new speakers rofl


----------



## scrotes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0klau* 
Mine, yes I know I need me some new speakers rofl










i dunno i think there cute haha


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


I see... uber fail









here we go:





































fixe'd







sorry guys


Classified in a Antec 900..?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
My own setup:


























A closer look at the amp/DAC:










Brendan









We have the same keyboard







!


----------



## scrotes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Classified in a Antec 900..?









so what as u can see hes short on space


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


My own setup:










good man, Inova flashlights


----------



## cyberspyder

Some more daylight pics plus my new mono-domo.


----------



## KG363

That little guy is awesome


----------



## telnet247

First post! Heres mine, should be getting some new speakers soon


----------



## cyberspyder

Herman Miller?


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Herman Miller?

Yep. Herman Miller Aeron chair. I love it, it's so comfortable!


----------



## enyownz

Hey telnet247, where you got that desk?


----------



## .Sup

This room is for enternainent only. The real magic happens elsewhere...



















Edit: yes I know its dusty - will get right on it!

yeah suuuure


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Wow, you've got a lot of ****.

I love that case.


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enyownz*


Hey telnet247, where you got that desk?


It's an Ikea Mikael with the optional glass top


----------



## gorb

i'm always seeing the same posts on head-fi >_>


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Some more daylight pics plus my new mono-domo.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
This room is for enternainent only. The real magic happens elsewhere...Edit: yes I know its dusty - will get right on it!



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



yeah suuuure




lol just saw both these on head-fi 2 minutes ago


----------



## cyberspyder

Haha


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


lol just saw both these on head-fi 2 minutes ago


lies


----------



## pfran42

Here is my home office setup. I wish IKEA still made all the accessories for the Jerker. This is by far the best desk that I have ever owned.








Keyboard


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

my connected room...








my mini fridge!


----------



## Robilar

My home office...

Shopping for a new chair. Got my eye on a black leather Obusforme.

The case pics are my Sniper (sig rig) and my enermax case (I use it for burning, downloading and movie watching on the Viewsonic LCD).

The beauty of my second system is that it didn't cost me a penny (except I bought a new thermaltake power supply for it). Every part was either or pull from systems I built/upgraded for clients or scavenged parts (The Viewsonic VX922 was DOA at a client site. I asked for it when I got them a replacement, it had 7 days of warranty left from Viewsonic. Sent it in, they replaced the power supply and now its perfect. not a single scratch or dead pixel).


----------



## pfran42

Robilar,

How is that monitor on the left of your desk attached? It looks like it is just floating.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pfran42*


Robilar,

How is that monitor on the left of your desk attached? It looks like it is just floating.


An old monitor arm I found beside a dumpster (in perfect shape, the things people throw out...)

I've been looking for a new desk as well for a couple of months (I'm in the process of pulling the carpet from all the upstairs rooms in my house and putting in hardwood. My office is last). New floors first, then a desk that matches.


----------



## pfran42

You'll have no problem finding a buyer for the Jerker. If I were you, I'd probably take it apart and store it. IKEA may never make it again.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
Here is my home office setup. I wish IKEA still made all the accessories for the Jerker. This is by far the best desk that I have ever owned.









5.1 nazis will go rampage on your ass in 5...4...3...


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
5.1 nazis will go rampage on your ass in 5...4...3...

They usually won't unless people say things like this to tempt them


----------



## cyberspyder

That' no 5.1 system...waste of a perfectly good set of z5500....it's more like 3.1 now.


----------



## Spell

:x is my current setup plus or minus some clutter. is what i have to make do with until we get the next corner desk setup ;/. computer in this is my one im on now, an old pre-built dell that we got for cheap hehe!.


----------



## Neur0mancer

Very messy but


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer*


Very messy but











LOL at the towel on the chair.


----------



## pfran42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


5.1 nazis will go rampage on your ass in 5...4...3...


I'd like to see anyone setup 5.1 where I have this desk. Makes for a good stereo X2 setup though.


----------



## king_play334

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*





















I love your desk. Im looking for something like that to host my sig rig, another PC, a laptop and a printer. then maybe hold a few things here and there.


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


My home office...

Shopping for a new chair. Got my eye on a black leather Obusforme.

The case pics are my Sniper (sig rig) and my enermax case (I use it for burning, downloading and movie watching on the Viewsonic LCD).

The beauty of my second system is that it didn't cost me a penny (except I bought a new thermaltake power supply for it). Every part was either or pull from systems I built/upgraded for clients or scavenged parts (The Viewsonic VX922 was DOA at a client site. I asked for it when I got them a replacement, it had 7 days of warranty left from Viewsonic. Sent it in, they replaced the power supply and now its perfect. not a single scratch or dead pixel).


i have the same coke wawllpaper


----------



## corry29

for those with a Herman Miller chair,

its a beautiful work of art right?


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telnet247* 
First post! Heres mine, should be getting some new speakers soon


























would you explain to me how you have a TRUE in that case.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer* 
Very messy but










A good man puts a towel on their chair, so they won't end up like BlankThis.

I like the super taped box too, it's busting out. I am going to bet it contains a small child.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
A good man puts a towel on their chair, so they won't end up like BlankThis.

I like the super taped box too, it's busting out. I am going to bet it contains a small child.

A good man also keeps Listerine wherever he goes. It may be un-fathomable to us ordinary human beings as to how Listerine in your computer room could ever come in handy, but alas, that is why we are not good men.

P.S. The only idea I can think of is when said good man goes to show his hot date his cable management but his breath stinks a little. Either that or when she slaps him and storms out, the Listerine could then be used to clean out his swollen mouth.

Un-fathomable indeed..


----------



## cyberspyder

Brendan


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


A good man puts a towel on their chair, so they won't end up like BlankThis.

I like the super taped box too, it's busting out. I am going to bet it contains a small child.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ckaz*


A good man also keeps Listerine wherever he goes. It may be un-fathomable to us ordinary human beings as to how Listerine in your computer room could ever come in handy, but alas, that is why we are not good men.

P.S. The only idea I can think of is when said good man goes to show his hot date his cable management but his breath stinks a little. Either that or when she slaps him and storms out, the Listerine could then be used to clean out his swollen mouth.

Un-fathomable indeed..


The super taped up box contains a 30L dewar







I got it unpacked and the the batteries died in camera *sigh

The Listerine is on the floor because all my "toiletries" were in the night stand that got converted into more storage space for PC parts and I had not put them away yet.

MY computers actually get overclocked and tweaked and modded and used and parts flip in and out. I have no time for a "pretty" setup and if I ever spent more than $100 on a case I would probably cry.

The last case I built is that bench station on the nightstand. $10 worth of wood $5 worth of stain. The Desk in that picture I also made, cost me about $115. The right hand pedestal was built to hold server cases. The left was going to be drawers, but I moved into this this place and do not have a garage for staining wood in, so only one drawer is finished until the weather improves.

Lastly the desk is modular and can be moved and reassembled very quickly without the need for screws or pins (although it is setup that in 5 years or so if I move a lot and the fit is no longer snug I can screw it together).


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
I'd like to see anyone setup 5.1 where I have this desk. Makes for a good stereo X2 setup though.

It has to be said again: don't buy 5.1 unless you can actually set them up, otherwise it's a waste of money and speakers
(btw, posting from school is pretty cool)


----------



## Kerelm

Mine.










Girlfriends.


----------



## Tator Tot

Desktop dies, and laptop takes over (one of) my mighty CRT's throne (for now. Waiting on the new PSU.)










All in all, DAMN I HAVE DESK SPACE!







can't wait to get my CRT back though.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Mine.
-snip-

Girlfriends.




















Nonsense, a girl that plays games on the computer, with knowledge of said stuff?


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

My setup:



















The Deathadder mouse and Carcharias headset are perfect for games:



















Perfect use for books:










Lets me own in BF2 Helis/jets and the new apache in bad company 2.










Speakers are from 1994 and still sound amazing:



















I need to get another samsung 2243 so that I can do this properly:










My "htpc":



















46" Samsung ln46b550


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


would you explain to me how you have a TRUE in that case.


With a little internal remodelling


















Keep meaning to do something about that gaping hole in the back... Need to find a dremel...


----------



## Chimpie

It appears that we're getting away from Computer *Room* Pics.


----------



## cyberspyder

Look ma! No cables!!!













































Brendan


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Nonsense, a girl that plays games on the computer, with knowledge of said stuff?










Haha It true!


----------



## WaRTaco

heres my desk, ignore the poor mans table, im a poor college student after all


----------



## Le_Loup

Damn I love this thread, I'd show off mine, but people would gag on the mess. Eventually i'll set it up true leet style.

- Le_Loup


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Brendan

I gots the same cookalater


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*











Brendan


Where did you get the aqua teen figurines?


----------



## cdoublejj

That's Origami.


----------



## killerxx7

lol cant remeber if i posted my new workstation yet oh well here goes


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 
lol cant remeber if i posted my new workstation yet oh well here goes











Thats one sweeeeeeet looking setup you got going over there


----------



## sora1607

Except he hid his woman with a window







. I'll post mine sometimes tomorrow


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 
lol cant remeber if i posted my new workstation yet oh well here goes











nice set up. what desk is that? i am looking for a new one and that one looks like it would fit my style


----------



## killerxx7

Thanks for your nice comments









The desk is actually just two cheap ikea desks next to each other cost about 120 euro for both


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Thats one sweeeeeeet looking setup you got going over there









I like it alot, wish my setup looked like that! Also like your wallpaper, got a link for it?


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
I like it alot, wish my setup looked like that! Also like your wallpaper, got a link for it?

Thanks man,i do indeed have a link for my wallpaper









http://yfrog.com/johotgirlswallpapers62j

I think this should work.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerxx7* 
Thanks man,i do indeed have a link for my wallpaper









http://yfrog.com/johotgirlswallpapers62j

I think this should work.

Nice, thanks!


----------



## killerxx7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
Nice, thanks!

Np mate enjoy


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 









Brendan

Really like the block stands there.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## ZainyAntics

Picture taken with my phone :S


----------



## wutsup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
Here is my home office setup. I wish IKEA still made all the accessories for the Jerker. This is by far the best desk that I have ever owned.









dont get me wrong, sharks are awsome creatures, but they scare the crap outta me! i think it was a while back but they found a great white shark in australia almost bitten in half by another great white.....


----------



## Slider46

New apartment. We turned the second bedroom into the office. Modem and router are on the book case. Wiremold around one side of the room hides the patch cable for my PC. Desks are from Ikea - Galant Series. Very nice quality and we have plenty of space.














































Yes that is me. Sneaky girlfriend...


----------



## pfran42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
It has to be said again: don't buy 5.1 unless you can actually set them up, otherwise it's a waste of money and speakers
(btw, posting from school is pretty cool)

I actually bought these speakers at a time where I DID have them in a room where they were set up in 5.1. Set up the way they currently are, they are definitely NOT a waste of money. Double stereo sounds great and the bass thumps!


----------



## KG363

^^Nice profile pic!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfran42* 
I'd like to see anyone setup 5.1 where I have this desk. Makes for a good stereo X2 setup though.

... Ceiling mounts dude. Easy.


----------



## darkz

took this last night in the middle of reorganizing my room &tbh i still aint finished.


----------



## Unknownm

Moved some things around


----------



## nazster14

Here is an update to my setup.


----------



## KG363

looks great


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Well its been about a year since I last posted my setup. New apartment...


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

nazster14 - you have an awesome room!


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Here is an update to my setup.











Checkin out some neighbor girls with that tripod there?


----------



## linkin93

excuse the iphone pics but i lost my adapter for my camera


















and here's the guts:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Here is an update to my setup.




















Can I come and live with you?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Well its been about a year since I last posted my setup. New apartment...











Thats a nice looking bike you got there


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Thats a nice looking bike you got there










Why do people put bikes in their rooms?


----------



## KillerBunnys122

I haven't posted in here before so I think I'll show you guys my old and new setups









Old desk below.

















New desk below!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
Why do people put bikes in their rooms?

That one happens to be a sick looking DH/FR bike. I wouldn't keep it anywhere else but my room. However, I stick my XC bike in the basement where the 'shop' is.

Here's mine attached. I spent all my money on the 1366 system so I made a rudamentary table. In all honesty, This is the brightest room in the house so I took it over when my sister moved out. Still got all her pink hello kitty stuff but that don't bother me none!


----------



## aaronmonto

Just a quick pic.








God I miss my wood floors... The tarp is there because I'm allergic to the carpet.


----------



## SimpleTech

The lighting in my basement sucks. Only two bulbs, both are CFL.





































The rig at the right is my backup computer for which is not working at the moment. Had to replace the PSU, so I'm waiting getting a new one. I got a new 20" LCD (next to the CRT). Looks great and only paid $85 after cashback.


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nazster14* 









I cant for the life of me figure out thje reasoning behind that monitor setup.


----------



## zoop425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
I cant for the life of me figure out thje reasoning behind that monitor setup.









lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## PeePs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
I haven't posted in here before so I think I'll show you guys my old and new setups









Old desk below.

















New desk below!

















I do the same thing with the box my case came in.... set it by my desk so my computer isn't on the floor. Good call







.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
I cant for the life of me figure out thje reasoning behind that monitor setup.









It's basically the same thing I've got going on, but with an LCD instead of a hand painting, and a power draw.

Otherwise, it's just a pointless sideways TV.


----------



## mayhem-pc

Its a little Messy , but this is it !


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 










The rig at the right is my backup computer for which is not working at the moment. Had to replace the PSU, so I'm waiting getting a new one. I got a new 20" LCD (next to the CRT). Looks great and only paid $85 after cashback.










Is that just water in that? Or does it take special fluid?


----------



## opty165

Here's my current setup in my room, followed by pics of my Theater setup that I occasionally hook my rig up to













































My home theater with my HTPC, 360, and HDTV. All on a 103in DIY screen













































And Finally my Server, which is my router, FTP, DHCP, firewall, and overall media server for the entire house
3x WD 1TB green in RAID 0(soon to be RAID5)


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
Why do people put bikes in their rooms?

Beats me lol i stick mine is the garage









Its fine as long as its clean lol


----------



## DraganUS

Here is my room for today


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Thats a nice looking bike you got there










Thanks! '08 Sunday w/ a '08 Fox 40. Its brilliant, definitely one of my best purchases.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnAimed*


Why do people put bikes in their rooms?


Because. My bike is my baby.









Also, I live in a 1-br apartment in Seattle, no garage or locked storage. And I'm not leaving a $4k bike outside.


----------



## Tempest2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters












​
​
​
now that's a view. ( in response to the hot girls and the scenery)

nice set up man.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Is that just water in that? Or does it take special fluid?


Just plain water. It basically converts the liquid into a vapor.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Also, I live in a 1-br apartment in Seattle, no garage or locked storage. And I'm not leaving a $4k bike outside.

And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.

People who want a really good bike that's who


----------



## U-Dubominator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.

Bikes can cost more than cars. The technology behind bike's is actually pretty interesting. You'd be surprised how expensive they can actually get.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.

his 4k bike will probably last longer than your 9k car.


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


his 4k bike will probably last longer than your 9k car.


I doubt it. When I was a child I rode a bike but once you grow up people tend to get cars for obvious reasons..


----------



## armyslowrdr

I know wht you mean. The biking/cycling bug hit me hard around '96.
Home Theater was my 1st love, then bikes, then computers.
I still love all 3.

My dual Stumpjumper and my road bike and tons of associated gear gets kept in what was supposed to be the formal dining room. I also have a cyclops trainer in there to hook the roadie to and a mini-home theater set up so I can spin. And of course posters and the trophy stand. And yes when bike is muddy and I dont have time to clean it still resides inside on a special carpet runner just the right size to rest its wheels on.

Not to worry also dedicated areas in the casa to computer and to home theater.

I lucky the wife puts up with it. lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Thanks! '08 Sunday w/ a '08 Fox 40. Its brilliant, definitely one of my best purchases.

Because. My bike is my baby.









Also, I live in a 1-br apartment in Seattle, no garage or locked storage. And I'm not leaving a $4k bike outside.


----------



## U-Dubominator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
I doubt it. When I was a child I rode a bike but once you grow up people tend to get cars for obvious reasons..

Yea thats why you never see professional bike riders








Bikes get better gas mileage than cars too


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.

I would love to see you do DH biking on a <$10 bike.

My idol (same frame on his bike actually):












Or ride Whistler on a crap bike. I've seen $2000 frames snapped in half up there.









Anyways, I buy expensive bikes for the same reason people on OCN buy $1000 worth of graphics cards every 6 months. It's my passion in life. (There's also a $700 dirt jumper next to my big bike.)


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayhem-pc* 









Its a little Messy , but this is it !









Nice setup, it would look even better if u did a little cable management!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
I doubt it. When I was a child I rode a bike but once you grow up people tend to get cars for obvious reasons..

I have a bike that is from the mid 80's. It rolls like the day it was purchased. The chain is finally showing some wear, but that's easily replaced.

And that's only a $1000 bike. A $4k bike better last one hell of lot longer.


----------



## frickfrock999

Behold.... the poor man's room.


----------



## Shane1244

Paying 4k for a bike isn't also about it just lasting long. It for performance, which with high end parts, comes with quality.

I hate ignorant people that can't respect others hobbies and interests.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike?

Why spend more than $400 on a computer when you can get a Dell for that price?


----------



## mayhem-pc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Nice setup, it would look even better if u did a little cable management!

Thank you , and yea That router box is a night mare. It controls all the tvs and internet and the phone. I will try to figure something out.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
And who would pay $4k for a freaken bike? I wouldn't even pay $10 for a bike. That's almost the cost of a decent used car. My car was only $9k.

I only spent about $1,400 on my bike after upgrades... If I had $4k, it would go towards moar nike.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpie* 
Why spend more than $400 on a computer when you can get a Dell for that price?
















Exactly


----------



## Insomn1a

Sorry for the crappy picture - was on my phone which tends to take bad pictures in artificial light. Spent a Saturday with my Uncle, Â£60 for the wood and got a damn sturdy desk that reaches from 1 side of my room to the other, couldn't get it in the picture! ^^ We did some holes to route all my cables but I need to pick up some spiral wrap because some hang a little low.

Ignore the cable mess of the computer - I just have it mocked up to test if things were working correctly.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomn1a* 









Sorry for the crappy picture - was on my phone which tends to take bad pictures in artificial light. Spent a Saturday with my Uncle, Â£60 for the wood and got a damn sturdy desk that reaches from 1 side of my room to the other, couldn't get it in the picture! ^^ We did some holes to route all my cables but I need to pick up some spiral wrap because some hang a little low.

Ignore the cable mess of the computer - I just have it mocked up to test if things were working correctly.

You cant link photos which are in your email account.


----------



## Insomn1a

oops, I wasn't thinking - too tired







I'll fix that now, cheers


----------



## Krokadyel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Behold.... the poor man's room.



Respek,
I have Kramer above my desk aswell.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


People who want a really good bike that's who


Apparently not me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *U-Dubominator*


Bikes can cost more than cars. The technology behind bike's is actually pretty interesting. You'd be surprised how expensive they can actually get.


I'd rather take that money and put into a computer or some other electronic technology, it's just who I am XD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


his 4k bike will probably last longer than your 9k car.


I highly doubt it. Toyotas, Hondas, all foreign cars > than all other transportation. My Pontiac Vibe has all toyota parts in it as well =).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnAimed*


I doubt it. When I was a child I rode a bike but once you grow up people tend to get cars for obvious reasons..


I'm to lazy to pedal -_-.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *U-Dubominator*


Yea thats why you never see professional bike riders








Bikes get better gas mileage than cars too










No they don't. A bike requires effort and human energy. I want something I can just sit in, listen to the radio, and step on a pedal and it go 70, 80, 90+.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I would love to see you do DH biking on a <$10 bike. Anyways, I buy expensive bikes for the same reason people on OCN buy $1000 worth of graphics cards every 6 months. It's my passion in life. (There's also a $700 dirt jumper next to my big bike.)


I thought you bought it instead of a car, I was going to be like give me your address, name, etc and I'd shoot you for being a green-loving moron.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I highly doubt it. Toyotas, Hondas, all foreign cars > than all other transportation. My Pontiac Vibe has all toyota parts in it as well =).

Lol sure. Because no domestic cars are any good at all and no foreign cars have any issues *cough* toyota...throttle *cough*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I thought you bought it instead of a car, I was going to be like give me your address, name, etc and I'd shoot you for being a green-loving moron.

Nope. I have $4k mountain bike that is for sport only. It's utterly rubbish for transportation.

Besides, I have a much more expensive car (for carrying my bike).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
edit: fwiw, I see cars as pieces of Art. I appreciate them for their great engineering, but I do not think it's necessary for everyone to own one (or more!) just for transportation. They should be used for motorsport and art, in my opinion. Bikes are much more efficient.

Don't get me wrong, I love both bike and cars, but if bikes were much more efficient for personal use, we would all be using them. They're only better in select circumstances.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol sure. Because no domestic cars are any good at all and no foreign cars have any issues *cough* toyota...throttle *cough*









I'd still take a Toyota over a Ford.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Don't get me wrong, I love both bike and cars, but if bikes were much more efficient for personal use, we would all be using them. They're only better in select circumstances.

For getting from point A to point B, what is easier? Moving you + 15 pounds, or you + 4,000 pounds of metal with 45%(edit: from what I remember, but wikipedia says ~20%) efficient gasoline internal combustion. It may be more convenient to be in a car, but it's a luxury in my eyes.


----------



## Madman340

I don't think post count and rep inferences represent whether or not you're a troll... I've helped out plenty of people, it's just the rep button is nice and hidden, or they forget.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I'd still take a Toyota over a Ford.










vs









O RLY? That's sad.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
For getting from point A to point B, what is easier? Moving you + 15 pounds, or you + 4,000 pounds of metal with 45%(edit: from what I remember, but wikipedia says ~20%) efficient gasoline internal combustion. It may be more convenient to be in a car, but it's a luxury in my eyes.

It's a necessity in my eyes. But then again I'm so lazy I wouldn't even go no where unless I had a car.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I don't think post count and rep inferences represent whether or not you're a troll... I've helped out plenty of people, it's just the rep button is nice and hidden, or they forget.

Right =). I believe the only times I post is when I have a hardware question or posting in this forum or the off topic area. If my math is right, I would say over 60% of my posts are in here, but I'm probably wrong.

And I also see what I was trying to say came out all wrong. When I say green-loving morons, I mean those people who are all for green efficient. When they do make something that is truly better than a gas powered vehicle, then I'll be amazed. And all that crap about global warming is just that, crap. I'll believe it when it happens.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I'll believe it when it happens.

That's the problem. Once everyone realizes that climate change really exists, it'll be far too late. Humanity will have passed the point of no return. (I'm not some green-trend douchebag btw)

Besides, it doesn't take a scientist to realize what we're actually doing to our environment isn't good for it.


----------



## bryce

I said I'd believe it when it happens, but I don't just go out and make it happen. I just feel we should use whatever is available and most cost efficient. I know we SHOULD spend time and money finding some alternate way or something, but time IS money, and most companies want to make money instead of spending it on no profit, or barely any.

That all came out wrong, but I hope you can see what I'm trying to say.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayhem-pc* 









Its a little Messy , but this is it !









Your sub would be much better off on the floor instead of on your desk.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Off topic much?

Eh, its not like the OP is gonna get mad about it. He hasn't been on on a year.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Nope. I have $4k mountain bike that is for sport only. It's utterly rubbish for transportation.

Besides, I have a much more expensive car (for carrying my bike).

I'd still take a Toyota over a Ford.

Toyota haha WIN
I have one, my first car too








Damn shame i cant get my bike in it LOL (no toe bar either)


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
nazster14 - you have an awesome room!

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steggy* 
Checkin out some neighbor girls with that tripod there?









What can I say was inspired by a movie called "watch me"


----------



## magna224

I like the creature from the black lagoon poster =P


----------



## The Spectator

Here's my current setup, kind of limited by space at the moment as my student digs aren't the best around...


----------



## antipesto93

Wow this is an awsome thread for inspiration!
here is my area


----------



## linkin93

woot, another scout build









I love that case.


----------



## [Teh Root]




----------



## antipesto93

wow i love those kind of setups, where this is a long desk around the room- i want!- but no space!


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Apparently not me.

I'd rather take that money and put into a computer or some other electronic technology, it's just who I am XD.

I highly doubt it. Toyotas, Hondas, all foreign cars > than all other transportation. My Pontiac Vibe has all toyota parts in it as well =).

I'm to lazy to pedal -_-.

No they don't. A bike requires effort and human energy. I want something I can just sit in, listen to the radio, and step on a pedal and it go 70, 80, 90+.

I thought you bought it instead of a car, I was going to be like give me your address, name, etc and I'd shoot you for being a green-loving moron.

This guy is just ignorant, seriously, sort yourself out. I for one love mountain biking, some people have hobbies other than sitting infront of a computer you know, like going outdoors... He has spent 4k on a real nice DH/FR bike because he wants to ride big stuff like DH courses and slopestyle, it's his god damn choice what he wants to do, and the bike he bought makes sense for what he wants to do with it..


----------



## magna224

I love the old screens I cant get used to the new ones they just dont seem as clear.


----------



## Enfluenza

once i clean my desk, get my new monitor (this week) and remove my baby wallpaper (i had it there since i was 7. im 15. thats a big problem







) i'll take a pic.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


I love the old screens I cant get used to the new ones they just dont seem as clear.










A little dusty!

Hey, what cans are those sitting on the left hand tower?


----------



## welshd1k

my little setup 
























i love my baby
and for a chair i have a nice recaro bucket seat


----------



## /Fail

That looks amazing! Beastly case.

@theCanadian: Looks like Razer Carcharias.


----------



## KG363




----------



## welshd1k

you havent seen the w/c gear in it haha







nothing goes over 45degrees centigrade with fans runnign 800rpm or so







external HOK flip paint fades from red to black

oh and 1mm of real CF


----------



## KG363




----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welshd1k*


my little setup 
























i love my baby
and for a chair i have a nice recaro bucket seat










Spank me runnin, i seen that rig before. Who built it? I coulda swore i seen the worklog on that. Tom from Time To Live Customs wasnt it?


----------



## Le_Loup

mmm purrrdy


----------



## welshd1k

yep it is a TTL creation







Well spotted

http://forum.****************/showth...-Fire-WelshD1k


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welshd1k*


yep it is a TTL creation







Well spotted


Welcome to OCN, VERY nice rig, cheers mate!


----------



## TARRCO

hmm so yeahh, this is my setup...not as tidy as normal but yeah,

(Sorry for the amount of pictures lol )










Yeahh thats my room lol ,




































My two box collections haha








and that box of the K62 still has the K62 in it hahah ,I recently moved to a smaller case (ELITE 341)




























Yeesss I love my LOUD music alot! but my parents are holding me back frrom buying like 20 subs, but those ones I have already make the walls rattle.


















My Little mINI Comp XD , The specs are in my sig


















Random shizzle !

Hope you liked my room lol

Luis


----------



## Unstableiser

Random of my Kingy ^^


----------



## linkin93

Wow nice rigs. if you have 56k do not enter this thread, your phone line will explode









I have to get another adapter for my camera's memory stick so i can load up some better quality pics.


----------



## nazster14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
I cant for the life of me figure out the reasoning behind that monitor setup.









Sometimes I have to work on indesign for page layout for magazines so its easy is the monitor is portrait rather than having to scroll down every time.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
I cant for the life of me figure out thje reasoning behind that monitor setup.









Many people do this. It's preferential to use a monitors in landscape if you game, but for everything else, one portrait, one landscape is pretty handy.


----------



## xDuBz

- MY NEW SET UP -


----------



## FEAR.

That is a pretty sweet setup you got..im loving the stereo









I think you need to look into a bigger desk though or move the speakers off so you have a little more space IMO


----------



## quicklikeawalrus




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Chinchilla right?

God, its been a long time since I've seen one of those. They're pretty darn awesome.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Chinchilla right?

God, its been a long time since I've seen one of those. They're pretty darn awesome.

Yes sir, the light grey one we just aquired, only a baby lol....


----------



## Gunfire

Awwwwwwwwwwwww









Cute lil' thing.


----------



## Lunatic721

New Desk!









Means more pics!


----------



## Monky

new to the forums! =D heres my desk haha little messy...i gotta clean it up more > <"


----------



## Manji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 









Bonus points for whoever can guess what I am watching.









Howl's moving castle, I only saw it once but I can easily spot Miyazaki's work.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

quicklikeawalrus - you have the same keyboard as i do, how do you like it?


----------



## KG363

@Lunatic:
I think that the monitor is supposed to go on that little shelf thing


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
quicklikeawalrus - you have the same keyboard as i do, how do you like it?

How it for about two years now and still love it







spacebar is starting to stick though so will need a new one.


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

We're fixing to redecorate and Paint, so this won't look this way for long.


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
@Lunatic:
I think that the monitor is supposed to go on that little shelf thing

It might, but it fits better this way.


----------



## armyslowrdr

Lunatic--not sure what's playing on your monitor, but cool --albums--Rush--Permanent Waves---yeah, I have that in the Album Rack here in d computer room. Great classic Rush.


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Chinchilla right?

God, its been a long time since I've seen one of those. They're pretty darn awesome.



+Rep just for having the Stig in your Avatar


----------



## Hdusu64346




----------



## Gunfire

Two words med, Zip Ties.


----------



## bulmug




----------



## Pwnage of Death

Is this thread ever going to die!


----------



## nardox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus*












Man I love chinchillas! Girlfriend screamed when she saw the chinchilla pictures you posted(she didn't expect to see picture of a chin on a computer forum). We have a standard gray one, and she's super cute! There's one bad thing tho, the chin kept on biting my computer wires


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnage of Death* 
Is this thread ever going to die!

Good god, why would you ever want it to? This is the best thread on the entire forum!


----------



## clee413

Here's my workstation. Nothing fancy or too extreme.

*Desk:*


> 5 foot table - Wal-Mart $40.00 USD


*Chair:*


> Meritline Leather Chair - Frys $59.99 USD


*Lighting:*


> Fluorescent - The Home Depot $17.99 USD


*Surge Protectors:*


> APC Surge Protectors - Fry's $34.99 USD (I think.. ..its been a while)


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Here's my workstation. Nothing fancy or too extreme.

*Desk:*


> 5 foot table - Wal-Mart $40.00 USD


*Chair:*


> Meritline Leather Chair - Frys $59.99 USD


*Lighting:*


> Fluorescent - The Home Depot $17.99 USD


*Surge Protectors:*


> APC Surge Protectors - Fry's $34.99 USD (I think.. ..its been a while)








































I like your setup, nice and clean. Moving my computer and such tomorrow so my pics will be up soon after.


----------



## clee413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!*


I like your setup, nice and clean. Moving my computer and such tomorrow so my pics will be up soon after.


Thanks









I try to be organized. Not only do cluttered wires bother me, they annoy my fiance most of all. She's okay with my hobby, so I try to keep her happy and keep my zone as tidy as possible.


----------



## ChrisB17

Well here it is. (sorry for the uber bad pic)


----------



## FadeToBright

Current workstation, as my employer is borrowing my desktop for a temporary ESX4 server.


----------



## cyberspyder

Chris, is that a SOG multi I see on the desk?

+100000000 on Klein tools btw.


----------



## nardox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FadeToBright* 
Current workstation, as my employer is borrowing my desktop for a temporary ESX4 server.










Which Dell laptop is that? Vostro or E64/6500?


----------



## FadeToBright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nardox* 
Which Dell laptop is that? Vostro or E64/6500?










Latitude E6400


----------



## OldWembley

BEST desk on overclock, might even say on the interwebs.


----------



## LilMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OldWembley*


BEST desk on overclock, might even say on the interwebs.


Very nice, where is it from?


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LilMan*


Very nice, where is it from?


I'd like to know the same.


----------



## OldWembley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I'd like to know the same.


I had a 3-day weekend last week and I built it then with help from my old man.

I'm on a budget, and overall, I paid <150$

Best DIY project I've ever done


----------



## Ricklez420

heres my baby



got the desk from frys for $90, and the chair for $15 from someone off of craigslist.


----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
New Desk!









Means more pics!




























Bonus points for whoever can guess what I am watching.









princess monoke?


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OldWembley* 
I had a 3-day weekend last week and I built it then with help from my old man.

I'm on a budget, and overall, I paid <150$

Best DIY project I've ever done

Lucky.
I wish I could build one!


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nardox*


Man I love chinchillas! Girlfriend screamed when she saw the chinchilla pictures you posted(she didn't expect to see picture of a chin on a computer forum). We have a standard gray one, and she's super cute! There's one bad thing tho, the chin kept on biting my computer wires










Ya the dark grey one on the top picture we have had for almost 6 months now and he chewed through two of my GF's mouse wires lol. We have learned from that mistake...


----------



## VladamirTOM

I love this desk. Picked it up about a month ago.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here's my setup:


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

lol just saw your rig on the bad company 2 forums


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenMidgetYoda*


lol just saw your rig on the bad company 2 forums










Lawl, that's kinda funny.


----------



## Laylow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*


New Desk!









Bonus points for whoever can guess what I am watching.










Howls Moving Castle.


----------



## FEAR.

Thought it was time to show an update on my setup

got a new laptop (nothing special but my first laptop)







, side panel mod, new fans, lights behind monitor...

*Old*









*New*









Feel free to comment
Thx


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt




----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


Chris, is that a SOG multi I see on the desk?

+100000000 on Klein tools btw.


Damn you got good eyes. It is a SOG bi-polar satan which I use for firefighting the seatbelt cutter will come in handy at a MVA. And yea that is my fav screwdriver no doubt. I love tools and that is one of the best IMO.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



You are aware you're now missing a side panel?








That's a big window. It also looks like you have a speaker sitting inside your case.


haha yeah well i was not happy about cutting into my side panel... so came up with this








and yeah haha









Em1nenceFr0nt thats a nice pc


----------



## donutpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ricklez420*


heres my baby



got the desk from frys for $90, and the chair for $15 from someone off of craigslist.


Really? I got that same desk at Target for $60. Guess you made up for the loss with the chair, though


----------



## deadone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.

This is now









This was before









some nice setups here. ill try and get some screens of mine.

as for the above images, nothing personal but that would drive me insane.

Mick


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

my roommate took this picture of my desk and added the comparison...in no way is this depressing =/


----------



## Loosenut

omg I am so glad I am not the only one that has a stack of soda cans on the desk. I have since quit drinking soda


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
omg I am so glad I am not the only one that has a stack of soda cans on the desk. I have since quit drinking soda









I don't know about anyone else but I am wicked OCD when it comes to things on my desk. I can't fathom having that much crap on there let alone cans...


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster* 
my roommate took this picture of my desk and added the comparison...in no way is this depressing =/










After a LAN I made a soda can tower like that. It was awesome!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus*


I don't know about anyone else but I am wicked OCD when it comes to things on my desk. I can't fathom having that much crap on there let alone cans...


Yeah im the same lol







see my pics on the previous page lol


----------



## Ricklez420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donutpirate*


Really? I got that same desk at Target for $60. Guess you made up for the loss with the chair, though










damn i wasted money than...i like the desk alot though. but yea, i'd say this chair is really nice for only being $15.


----------



## Nawtheph

I suppose I'll post mine. My dorm room is also my computer room, thankfully it's not a small dorm.


----------



## Gunfire

Love the movie and that's kinda ballsy to keep your PS3 on the ground


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Love the movie and that's kinda ballsy to keep your PS3 on the ground










Why? The PS3 Slim is a sorry excuse for the PS3. I was going to buy one a while ago (2-3 weeks) but I can't find the first gen PS3. It looks fugly to me now.


----------



## Nawtheph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Why? The PS3 Slim is a sorry excuse for the PS3. I was going to buy one a while ago (2-3 weeks) but I can't find the first gen PS3. It looks fugly to me now.

Well the "Slim" is attractive to me, moreso than the original and the things it lacks such as no bluetooth or backwards compatibility are things I don't use or care about. As for keeping it on my floor, my room stays really cold, and I don't leave it on 24/7. I'll most likely do a room rearrangement in a month or two, so we'll see what I end up with. And yes Gun, the movie is pretty amazing!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawtheph* 
Well the "Slim" is attractive to me, moreso than the original and the things it lacks such as no bluetooth or backwards compatibility are things I don't use or care about. As for keeping it on my floor, my room stays really cold, and I don't leave it on 24/7. I'll most likely do a room rearrangement in a month or two, so we'll see what I end up with. And yes Gun, the movie is pretty amazing!

Small correction. It does have bluetooth. Sorta has to since the controllers are bluetooth.

I too think it looks better, and it doesn't it super hot like my old 60GB.


----------



## Nawtheph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Small correction. It does have bluetooth. Sorta has to since the controllers are bluetooth.

I too think it looks better, and it doesn't it super hot like my old 60GB.

I apologize, I was meaning to refer to the lack of the infrared port. Don't feel a need to use universal remotes with it. How warm did your 60gb get compared to your slim?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawtheph* 
I apologize, I was meaning to refer to the lack of the infrared port. Don't feel a need to use universal remotes with it. How warm did your 60gb get compared to your slim?

Hot enough it would make the solder fail on the GPU/CPU. Fan would always been running near full blast Had to repair it three times with a heat gun before I got fed up and got a slim. I can't even hear the slim even after gaming for a long time.


----------



## Nawtheph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Hot enough it would make the solder fail on the GPU/CPU. Fan would always been running near full blast Had to repair it three times with a heat gun before I got fed up and got a slim. I can't even hear the slim even after gaming for a long time.

I've been noticing the same thing, even after playing a bluray it doesn't feel hot to the touch. I can't really comment on noise as the Ultra Kaze 3000 sitting in the bottom of my Cosmos is noisier than anything else right now.


----------



## SWIZZY

yea thats right its a dual screen laptop setup!! (but im selling it to get the asus g72gx







)


----------



## Loosenut

love the movie as well lol


----------



## Nawtheph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
love the movie as well lol

Haha yeah, it's right before one my favorite discussions in the movie, the infamous A2M one haha.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 


Nice setup man


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 


That is a mint setup, i really want that layout, but i dont have enough space in my room


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Damn you got good eyes. It is a SOG bi-polar satan which I use for firefighting the seatbelt cutter will come in handy at a MVA. And yea that is my fav screwdriver no doubt. I love tools and that is one of the best IMO.










I thought the box looked big enough for a multi LOL....my Powerlock came in an identical box. Klein for normal tools, and Wiha for precision stuff is what I use most....then there's the custom stuff:


----------



## technoredneck95




----------



## Aick

i want a nice computer room =(


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aick*


i want a nice computer room =(


We all do..


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*





Is that your graphics card sticking out of the case lol. Those things really are huge aren't they?

And why 9gb of RAM? Kinda odd isn't it lol.


----------



## technoredneck95

Since it's tri channel it's not that unusual. Also I believe that is some kind of cooler sticking out the back but I'm not sure.


----------



## LilMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Since it's tri channel it's not that unusual. Also I believe that is some kind of cooler sticking out the back but I'm not sure.


Yeah, the case comes with a little box that attaches to the back with a fan that sucks air from the GPUs


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LilMan*


Yeah, the case comes with a little box that attaches to the back with a fan that sucks air from the GPUs


right, heres some more pics

i have the mamba on the way


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

That is a gorgeous computer.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


That is a gorgeous computer.










Yup i just repped him the cable management thread


----------



## bulmug

Beautiful Set up man i wish i could do that


----------



## FEAR.

That is such a nice pc, oh look Coolermaster FOR THE WIN







haha


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*












What keyboard is that?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimpie*


What keyboard is that?


Logitech G19


----------



## GJF47

KShirza1 that is an awesome looking computer! Wish a black desk would go with my room they look so good


----------



## mfb412

Say, a lot of people here have microsoft VX-3000 webcams


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Say, a lot of people here have microsoft VX-3000 webcams










I've got a Lifecam Cinema HD. Much better


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Say, a lot of people here have microsoft VX-3000 webcams










I got a VX-3000 too


----------



## hy897t

Maybe I don't want the answer but what do you guy use the webcam for? I have one on my laptop but have never used it.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS*


Maybe I don't want the answer but what do you guy use the webcam for? I have one on my laptop but have never used it.


I use it to screw around with. I don't really use it for anything else lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

I videoed myself once.


----------



## hy897t

haha I see so really not a big use for it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS* 
Maybe I don't want the answer but what do you guy use the webcam for? I have one on my laptop but have never used it.

Skype video chatting.

I occasionally use it with other services or just for taking a quick picture of something to send to someone.


----------



## Freaxy

Great thread.. so many awesome setups








Here's mine atm:


----------



## KG363

Cool desktop wallpaper


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS*


Maybe I don't want the answer but what do you guy use the webcam for? I have one on my laptop but have never used it.


Chatroulette... lol


----------



## Nawtheph

I have the Logitech Orbitcam or something, I dunno. I use it to videocall my parents. Since I live in Japan I don't quite get to visit the states a lot it gives them an opportunity to see their baby boy once in a while. Plus the gf likes to play with the software and add stupid crap to pics of her. Lots of CM cases







Love em!


----------



## linkin93

Another person with the G15/G5 setup!


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Skype video chatting.

I occasionally use it with other services or just for taking a quick picture of something to send to someone.


^
^
^
D-Oh, hello - what TT said


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Cool desktop wallpaper


Thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Another person with the G15/G5 setup!










Yeah, I just love those 2








Had them for quite some years now, but they are still working perfectly.


----------



## feltadox1337

About a year ago:

















Now:


----------



## bryce

5.1!!!!!!!!

Don't get em if you can't setup them right.

Anyways, I do love the case though XD.


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


5.1!!!!!!!!

Don't get em if you can't setup them right.

Anyways, I do love the case though XD.


Wires too short/thick to run them around the room, and Ive set them up right, the rear speakers are connected parallel to the front L and R.


----------



## bryce

The wires on mine are like 50ft for the rear ones lol. Long enough to surround my workstation.

But ok meh.


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


The wires on mine are like 50ft for the rear ones lol. Long enough to surround my workstation.

But ok meh.


The ones on mine are much shorter and FAT, even if I had floor to floor rugs I couldn't run them below them D:


----------



## HuffPCair

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


5.1!!!!!!!!

Don't get em if you can't setup them right.

Anyways, I do love the case though XD.


Don't comment if you can not properly say words in the right setup.

It's his money let him spend it on what he wants and use it how he wants.


----------



## Rucka315

Go go lan table


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


5.1!!!!!!!!

Don't get em if you can't setup them right.

Anyways, I do love the case though XD.



I know how you feel. I think this thread alone has given me a pet peeve about that. It really bugs me seeing a surround sound system not set up to surround you. Kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
I know how you feel. I think this thread alone has given me a pet peeve about that. It really bugs me seeing a surround sound system not set up to surround you. Kinda defeats the purpose.

+100 to that


----------



## gonX

*EDIT*

Actually the speakers in the front are not hooked up to anything, I gotta remove them in a sec.


----------



## KG363

haha, gamecube


----------



## bryce

Don't laugh, gamecube ftw.

SSBM is FTW.


----------



## Kamakazi

Here is mine just got everything squared away after the move. The Desk is like 10 years old and it kind of falling apart. Will probably have to get a new one soon, but you get the idea.










This isthe back of my monitors. It is basically 3 $15 monitor arms, a 2x6 as a cross piece, and a 3/4" lead pipe as the stand which is then bolted to the desk. The black is just electrical tape wound around the pipe.










On the back of my monitors I put command hooks, the removable kind so I can hang cables on them. Here is a cable and my headphones hanging on the wood that holds up my monitors.


----------



## bryce

I think you know what I'm going to say. -_-.

I like the triple monitor setup though.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I think you know what I'm going to say. -_-.

I like the triple monitor setup though.


What could possibly be the point of buying 5.1 speakers if you don't set them up as 5.1 speakers?
If that is the case, then we my friend, think alike. If it happens to not be the question you had in mind, then allow me to pose it independently.


----------



## Kamakazi

It is a question. I bought the 5.1 with my first computer about 5 years ago. It is just impossible to set them up in anything even close to 5.1 in my room.

I am looking to get a good 2.1 system, since my computer isn't used for movies anymore.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
It is a question. I bought the 5.1 with my first computer about 5 years ago. It is just impossible to set them up in anything even close to 5.1 in my room.

I am looking to get a good 2.1 system, since my computer isn't used for movies anymore.

You should really ask this in the Audio section of the forums. Things like budget, what you listen to music wise, ect will help in suggestions.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You should really ask this in the Audio section of the forums. Things like budget, what you listen to music wise, ect will help in suggestions.

Oh I will. I am not really asking here. I am months away from being able to buy a set financially. Just explaining my 5.1-in-a-foot thing.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Don't laugh, gamecube ftw.

SSBM is FTW.


That is exactly what was in it


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS* 
Maybe I don't want the answer but what do you guy use the webcam for? I have one on my laptop but have never used it.

I personally use it to chat with the girl when she's not around (she lives far so while i can't be with her personally, we get around whatever way we can)
but mostly, i just use the microphone in games


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I personally use it to chat with the girl when she's not around (she lives far so while i can't be with her personally, we get around whatever way we can)
but mostly, i just use the microphone in games

That'd be a sight. Go to a public library, load up CS or some other game and just start yelling at the laptop, one with a mic or it's useless to do this, and watch other people be *** is he yelling at lol.


----------



## mfb412

that sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## PGoD

That's my room :
"Ghetto" fan and cheap computer (the case







)








MY G25 stocked when I'm not using it







(Don't mind about the Dragon Balls x)








My desk. My parents wasn't using it, so I took it.
























I need to change my computer case for my overheating problem with my GPU.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGoD* 
That's my room :
"Ghetto" fan and cheap computer (the case







)

I need to change my computer case for my overheating problem with my GPU.

You could lower the temps if you removed the wires near the GPU fan.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angmaar* 
You could lower the temps if you removed the wires near the GPU fan.

the I/O panel connectors?


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
the I/O panel connectors?









I mean tidying them up.


----------



## xgeko2

I have the same pair of crappy plantronics headset =D


----------



## ez12a

i have love for both Macs and PCs.

the iMac has a *fantastic* IPS display. great for movies.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
i have love for both Macs and PCs.

the iMac has a *fantastic* IPS display. great for movies.

You know only the new iMacs have IPS panels, right?


----------



## PGoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
I have the same pair of crappy plantronics headset =D

Oh, they're not crappy. I love the sound coming from that headset


----------



## fshizl

okay guys time to roll an update lol...

last time i had my white xbox, not anymore... and a new computer too... here it is...


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
okay guys time to roll an update lol...

last time i had my white xbox, not anymore... and a new computer too... here it is...










That chair looks like it would retain the smell of a fart. It seems like the kind of furniture piece where you fart once, and for some reason, the smell lasts longer than normal. You think whatever, but then you have to fart again and the smell of the previous fart had only just gone away. For lack of a better solution, you get up and take a poo. Little do you know, another fart is just around the corner. I ask you, what happens when that fart comes, and you no longer have to poo.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That chair looks like it would retain the smell of a fart. It seems like the kind of furniture piece where you fart once, and for some reason, the smell lasts longer than normal. You think whatever, but then you have to fart again and the smell of the previous fart had only just gone away. For lack of a better solution, you get up and take a poo. Little do you know, another fart is just around the corner. I ask you, what happens when that fart comes, and you no longer have to poo.

lol i have a can of fabreeze...FTW


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
You know only the new iMacs have IPS panels, right?

no, the white imac 24 did have IPS. the early aluminum iMacs reverted back to TN. people got pissed, IPS came back.


----------



## SEEBEE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not really. I live in one of the cheapest parts of the US (that is still quality) and a monthly house payment on a 3 Bed/1 bath + Basement is $1400.

Considering you also need to qualify for a loan and such...

Prices in the US vary area to area.

I guess i win then?

7 Rooms - Including Basement and Bar (My Room)
3 Bathrooms
Storage room (forgot about that one)
Full Kitchen
2 Car Garage

All for $1500.......i think my landlord is on acid


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That chair looks like it would retain the smell of a fart. It seems like the kind of furniture piece where you fart once, and for some reason, the smell lasts longer than normal. You think whatever, but then you have to fart again and the smell of the previous fart had only just gone away. For lack of a better solution, you get up and take a poo. Little do you know, another fart is just around the corner. I ask you, what happens when that fart comes, and you no longer have to poo.

Fart much? XD


----------



## Madman340

I guess it's about time I post mine after lurking for hundreds upon hundreds of pages.









Major picture-readying OCD...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEBEE* 
I guess i win then?

7 Rooms - Including Basement and Bar (My Room)
3 Bathrooms
Storage room (forgot about that one)
Full Kitchen
2 Car Garage

All for $1500.......i think my landlord is on acid









Sounds like it. Though, I live in the 25th Best Place in the US. (According to Money Mag/CNN)

So the prices here are a tad more inflated comparatively (for the area.)


----------



## Madman340

Actually I think I win. My rent, food, AC, electric, cell phone and utilities are already paid for.









(I'm 18)


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Actually I think I win. My rent, food, AC, electric, cell phone and utilities are already paid for.









(I'm 18)

Not for long







savor it while it lasts.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That chair looks like it would retain the smell of a fart. It seems like the kind of furniture piece where you fart once, and for some reason, the smell lasts longer than normal. You think whatever, but then you have to fart again and the smell of the previous fart had only just gone away. For lack of a better solution, you get up and take a poo. Little do you know, another fart is just around the corner. I ask you, what happens when that fart comes, and you no longer have to poo.

lol

i have a anti fart comfy chair... trust me


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
lol

i have a anti fart comfy chair... trust me



LOL.. anti fart chairs haha, so when you guys go to buy a new chair do you test it in the middle of the store ROFL


----------



## xira




----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
lol

i have a anti fart comfy chair... trust me



Very nice. Like the lighting


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
lol

i have a anti fart comfy chair... trust me



look at the size of that case.
it's almost as big as the back of the chair


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
lol

i have a anti fart comfy chair... trust me

I'd call that more of a farting-creates-a-"humid"-spot chair.


----------



## Mauritio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Actually I think I win. My rent, food, AC, electric, cell phone and utilities are already paid for.









(I'm 18)


Sorry I win,
Got 1HA of garden, a covered and warmed swimmingpool, sauna, and everything is payed for









(I'm also 18







)


----------



## jck

I'd show a pic, but I can't get all my puters in 1 pic.









(really...they're in 4 different rooms...lol)


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


I'd call that more of a farting-creates-a-"humid"-spot chair.


you mean some butt moisture on the leather... lol thats gross


----------



## michintom

Here is my dark room








Monitor has been switched out


----------



## anon-nick

forgive the iphone quality








and i had to restock the bathroom with toilet paper







oops. ive been down here for 3 days straight. pretty sad eh? you can see my cereal bowls!

im stuck downstairs with the OpenITG setup until i fix the sig rig.


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

here is my setup


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*


here is my setup











Is that an apevia case? Love you name btw lol.


----------



## isstern35

Enjoy guys,,, love all your setups


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
forgive the iphone quality








and i had to restock the bathroom with toilet paper







oops. Ive been down here for 3 days straight. Pretty sad eh? You can see my cereal bowls!

Im stuck downstairs with the openitg setup until i fix the sig rig.










win!


----------



## Weedmancz




----------



## BuckyWootmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
Is that an apevia case? Love you name btw lol.

i traded my friend for that case about a year ago i don't know what kind it is...and tyvm sir =]


----------



## Madman340

Definitely looks like the Apevia case I had before the CM690.


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OldWembley* 
BEST desk on overclock, might even say on the interwebs.

I used to own that chair at another house and it hurts :/


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isstern35* 
Enjoy guys,,, love all your setups




Ha glass pipe win!


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isstern35* 
Enjoy guys,,, love all your setups



Hows the sound on those Bose speakers?

Nice setup btw.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Hows the sound on those Bose speakers?


That's what the pipe is for.
To make them sound decent


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
That's what the pipe is for.
To make them sound decent

Nah, it just makes everything sound Reggae!


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
That's what the pipe is for.
To make them sound decent

LOL ya Man!!

Ive seen them around, bestbuy mostly, but I want it to know how they perform. I had the 5.1 Bose for home theater and the sound was incredible. Just curious about this 2.1.


----------



## isstern35

great sound and bass. Just enough for music and movies. Never had other pc speaker brands to compare. But so far these are the best i've had. thx paquitox.
and yea sound great on mellow music.

i have 6.1 setup for my home theater, these are just pc speakers.


----------



## Dylan

If Bose home systems are anything like their live sound parts, they are made from the lowest quality components and sound about as good as low end equipment made by companies like Samson and Behringer.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
If Bose home systems are anything like their live sound parts, they are made from the lowest quality components and sound about as good as low end equipment made by companies like Samson and Behringer.

This is a free country an all, but is there even a point to your post....









I know for experience they sound impressive, at least the home theater systems. There's always gonna be something better about everything........


----------



## /Fail

Bose is generally looked down upon for being extremely overpriced and not sounding very good.


----------



## 123598

I thought this would be a good place for a 1st post!
This is the spare bedroom otherwise known as the "MAN CAVE"


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
This is a free country an all, but is there even a point to your post....









I know for experience they sound impressive, at least the home theater systems. There's always gonna be something better about everything........

I work in a Best Buy, and I will tell you Bose when it comes to computer speakers are the most over priced setup we have, if you want a good 2.1 setup that sounds better for LESS money get a set of Logitech Z-2300

About $199 Canadian, and will give you MUCH better sound....Trust me, I listen to that damn demo from the Bose setup in computers about 50 times a day, and when people come up to me an ask what I think of Bose, I just turn and say "Do you want better sound for less money?"


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


I work in a Best Buy, and I will tell you Bose when it comes to computer speakers are the most over priced setup we have, if you want a good 2.1 setup that sounds better for LESS money get a set of Logitech Z-2300

About $199 Canadian, and will give you MUCH better sound....Trust me, I listen to that damn demo from the Bose setup in computers about 50 times a day, and when people come up to me an ask what I think of Bose, I just turn and say "Do you want better sound for less money?"


Thx for the advice, I know what ur saying, am not defending Bose quality, I was just asking him about their performance in general, there was no need to criticized them like that when he just posted his rig. It could have been any type or brand of speakers ass soon as I said something about them: "thats crap", that's my argument. I mean why post at all, hope u get me.


----------



## anon-nick

sig rig still not built, but i moved up into my room. the speakers are that high for OpenITG
HOLY CRAP THESE PICS ARE HUGE! BUT THE DETAIL!!!


----------



## paquitox

CRT's FTW, nice man!

Whats that thing with 2 small fans on the right?


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
CRT's FTW, nice man!

Whats that thing with 2 small fans on the right?

its a powermac g5 powersupply (600w). i pulled it out and replaced it. its now my tool box


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


its a powermac g5 powersupply (600w). i pulled it out and replaced it. its now my tool box










Cool, btw that poster have seen better days







!! How long you had that thing??!! !


----------



## isstern35

Nice poster you got there.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Cool, btw that poster have seen better days







!! How long you had that thing??!! !


I've had it for a week. me and the mudkip club at school had a poster war and it got destroyed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *isstern35*


Nice poster you got there.










which one?


----------



## Shane1244

Bose speakers sound good, but the sounds are just not correct.


----------



## Madman340

Cmon guys, lets get some more room pictures up.


----------



## Quilder




----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quilder*











  


nice....must be awsome gaming in that lighting..spookyish 
you wallpaper is an image of your desk....never seen that one before!


----------



## antipesto93

well mine is nothing special, not as neat and clean as some of the others on here!








if only i could afford one of those U shaped desks....i think i would put abit more effort into making it look nice!
























oh and here is an older pic








ah and here is a pic of my objectdock...all my games in one place








Attachment 146708


----------



## Quilder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


nice....must be awsome gaming in that lighting..spookyish 
you wallpaper is an image of your desk....never seen that one before!


Gaming would be nice but not with this laptop.. 
and yeah i was just editing picture i took earlier but this dark photo was better


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
If Bose home systems are anything like their live sound parts, they are made from the lowest quality components and sound about as good as low end equipment made by companies like Samson and Behringer.

The truth. It feels good knowing it right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
I work in a Best Buy, and I will tell you Bose when it comes to computer speakers are the most over priced setup we have, if you want a good 2.1 setup that sounds better for LESS money get a set of Logitech Z-2300

About $199 Canadian, and will give you MUCH better sound....Trust me, I listen to that damn demo from the Bose setup in computers about 50 times a day, and when people come up to me an ask what I think of Bose, I just turn and say "Do you want better sound for less money?"

Good man.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Bose speakers sound good, but the sounds are just not correct.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
This is a free country an all, but is there even a point to your post....









I know for experience they sound impressive, at least the home theater systems. There's always gonna be something better about everything........


Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
LOL ya Man!!

Ive seen them around, bestbuy mostly, but I want it to know how they perform. I had the 5.1 Bose for home theater and the sound was incredible. Just curious about this 2.1.

... One of their high end speaker systems ($1500+ IIRC) only delivers 60% of the audio spectrum (20-20,000Hz) with a plus or minus tolerance of more than 10dB.

Generally, you only allow a 3dB tolerance. Don't ever tell me Bose makes good speakers.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 







]

5.1!!!!!!!!

And L-Shaped desks only cost ~$150, I got mine on sell for $80.


----------



## ljason8eg

Changed desks and cleaned up a lot. My A5's would also like to say hi to those who said Bose makes good speakers.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Changed desks and cleaned up a lot. My A5's would also like to say hi to those who said Bose makes good speakers.


















Nice Setup!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
The truth. It feels good knowing it right?

Good man.









... One of their high end speaker systems ($1500+ IIRC) only delivers 60% of the audio spectrum (20-20,000Hz) with a plus or minus tolerance of more than 10dB.

Generally, you only allow a 3dB tolerance. Don't ever tell me Bose makes good speakers.

Pardon my ignorance in speakers , maybe is because I haven't test anything like klipsch, M-Audio or any other studio quality speakers. My argument wasn't about defending Bose or saying they are the best, was about me asking that guy about those speakers, just his experience with them that's all. Along came this dude talking crap about them, there is no need to comment something like that, its like me asking you, for example about your pc case, and some else comes along saying "baahh thats crap doesnt work, their made out of cheap parts"...

Its beyond obvious...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Nice Setup!

Pardon my ignorance in speakers , maybe is because I haven't test anything like klipsch, M-Audio or any other studio quality speakers. My argument wasn't about defending Bose or saying they are the best, was about me asking that guy about those speakers, just his experience with them that's all. Along came this dude talking crap about them, there is no need to comment something like that, its like me asking you, for example about your pc case, and some else comes along saying "baahh thats crap doesnt work, their made out of cheap parts"...

Its beyond obvious...


Usually though, you get what you pay for. In the case of Bose, it doesn't matter how much you pay, you get the same garbage. He's trying to warn you off from buying a bad product.


----------



## anon-nick

bose = fail
/bose discussion. 
post more pics


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Changed desks and cleaned up a lot. My A5's would also like to say hi to those who said Bose makes good speakers.


















logitech G27


----------



## ntuason




----------



## vinton13

Pretty neat huh?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 



























Pretty neat huh?

Somebody is gonna mention it... but a 7.1 setup used as a 2.1 setup?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 
Pretty neat huh?

I respectfully disagree. It's not logical to have a surround sound setup but have it set up as a 2.2.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I have 4 Rigs currently, 1 is giong to be a [email protected] box (Sig) My main rig is down, no Graphics card right now cause I don't want to get one till the 40nm Die shrink, my backup rig is what I use mostly right now, and my HTPC is that, HTPC and gets plenty of use. Also a digital media studio for audio mixing and tablet fun.

One for game, one for movies, one for internet and one for porn.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
I respectfully disagree. It's not logical to have a surround sound setup but have it set up as a 2.2.

haha...I should take a pic of my room...there is no where else to put them. :S


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 
haha...I should take a pic of my room...there is no where else to put them. :S

The ceiling







Or stop buying 7.2 setups (didn't see the second sub) if you can't set it up.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
The ceiling







Or stop buying 7.2 setups (didn't see the second sub) if you can't set it up.

Actually, thats a x230 and a x530....i got the both free...pops bought a z5500 for him self and the 2.1 from my bro. The ceiling? My room is already too small and in a mess....I'm not gonna make it look more messy with a bunch of cables.









Oh the second sub is right there if you watch carefully.


----------



## Shane1244

Probably the stupidest thing I've ever seen. Nice monitor though.


----------



## antipesto93

i had a similar 5.1/7.1 setup, but i cant place them properly because of my room layout
would replacing everything with X-2300's be wise?


----------



## vinton13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i had a similar 5.1/7.1 setup, but i cant place them properly because of my room layout
would replacing everything with X-2300's be wise?


Focusing on a new rig first, then sound. but yeah, i'll consider that.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i had a similar 5.1/7.1 setup, but i cant place them properly because of my room layout
would replacing everything with X-2300's be wise?


Yes, or possibly something a little better.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


logitech G27










Lol it's just a G27.







Logitech was kind enough to send me when when my G25 stopped working.


----------



## vinton13

Ok so here is my room, since people pointed it out, where can I put the speakers? :


----------



## Syrillian

Wall-mount mod.


----------



## antipesto93

my room is similar, you could mount the REAR left speaker on the side of the cupboard, would help alot in games.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Lol it's just a G27.







Logitech was kind enough to send me when when my G25 stopped working.


JUST?
those things are 300 euros here, and i'm stuck with my 4 year old MOMO Black which has a faulty brake pedal (fixing deadzones ingames solves it though)
i'd love to have one of those things, or in the very least a driving force GT


----------



## bryce

Everytime someone posts an aweful 5.1/7.2 setup god kills a random kitten. And then he gives me the power to hunt down said person to brutally murder them.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Everytime someone posts an aweful 5.1/7.2 setup god kills a random kitten. And then he gives me the power to hunt down said person to brutally murder them.

Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong? A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about these setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

Who do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.

Btw, if you reply to this by saying you don't actually care about the setups, you're just admitting to trolling - which means you should get an infraction for every time you bring it up. Just an FYI.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong. A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about thes setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

You do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong. A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about thes setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

You do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.

Ah! Thanks champ! You understand my situation.


----------



## JrockMOD

Where do you live op?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Where do you live op?

OP hasn't been online in a year, so I'll answer for him. He lives in New Zealand.


----------



## Emu105

Just did a lil Spring cleaning here mine










































Enjoy.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I know I have one of the oldest digital cameras.

also, lol @ my white DVD drive. My black one doesn't work, it detects any disk as blank.


----------



## vinton13

Is that near you kitchen?


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 
Is that near you kitchen?

Mine? No, It's just bright since I turned the light on (which is usually off) but it's in the office.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Mine? No, It's just bright since I turned the light on (which is usually off) but it's in the office.

Lol, no not you, sorry.








I meant Emu105.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong. A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about thes setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

You do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.

Btw, if you reply to this by saying you don't actually care about the setups, you're just admitting to trolling - which means you should get an infraction for every time you bring it up. Just an FYI.

Well said sir....


----------



## iCeMaN57

Well, here is my mobile setup. I like to watch/ listen to things when I cook


----------



## Madman340

Alienware...
I've known too many people that have had bad things happen to them with those.


----------



## iCeMaN57

This is a new m15x. The older m15x's had issues with the 8800gt over heating. I don't have that gpu. No issues thus far and I have an extended warranty. I still like it better than my Phenom II 965 rig.


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong? A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about these setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

Who do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.

Btw, if you reply to this by saying you don't actually care about the setups, you're just admitting to trolling - which means you should get an infraction for every time you bring it up. Just an FYI.


----------



## GoHigh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Every time you ***** and moan about someone's speaker setup I get the urge to smack you.

Seriously dude, just drop it already. Do you really think that they don't know they've got their speakers setup wrong? A lot of people just don't have the means to set it up right. I mean, the way you're carrying on about these setups, you'd think it was better to just unplug two of your speakers instead of putting them side-by-side. And you know what, people don't just go out and buy 5.1 setups so that they can set it up like that. When I was in the dorms, my 5.1 set up really perfectly under my lofted bed. But in the summer, I couldn't mount them properly or run the cabling practically. Does this mean that I shouldn't have bought them at all, or maybe just put two of them in storage because they didn't sit in exactly the right position behind me? No. People's situations change. Maybe they used to work; maybe they will in the future; maybe they just like the way it looks.

Who do you think you are, huh? You are not the only guy with sufficient intelligence to evaluate the position of 5.1 setups. And even if you were, no one asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself. I don't give a damn if it really bugs you - no one does.

Btw, if you reply to this by saying you don't actually care about the setups, you're just admitting to trolling - which means you should get an infraction for every time you bring it up. Just an FYI.


Easy man... Down boy...

Wow... Someone is feeling a bit more confrontational today than normal...

I mean, if it's a crime for pointing out inaccurate speaker setups, then it should also be a crime for someone to point out EVERYTIME someone posts their pics of Alienware, Dell, Macs, or other stuff that is deemed not good enough for OCN members right?

Let's keep it friendly here... No smacking of other OCN members...


----------



## R1P5AW




----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*



























and some more
















Nice setup man!!


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


Easy man... Down boy...

Wow... Someone is feeling a bit more confrontational today than normal...

I mean, if it's a crime for pointing out inaccurate speaker setups, *then it should also be a crime for someone to point out EVERYTIME someone posts their pics of Alienware, Dell, Macs, or other stuff that is deemed not good enough for OCN members right?

Let's keep it friendly here... No smacking of other OCN members...*


I don't know if you are referring to me or not but my Alienware isn't my main rig. (Refer to sig.) I do agree with keeping it friendly


----------



## Fifth

Here is a few pics of my setup. Office is in the basement which is in the process of being remodeled. Painting is all finished, just need to get the carpet laid and doors hung.























































5.1 Nazi proof!!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emu105* 










Enjoy.

i like the 'do not touch the screen sign'


----------



## Baldy

I feel inferior to all the other OCN'ers. :/


----------



## Madman340

At least it isn't that bad Baldy.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*











I feel inferior to all the other OCN'ers. :/


I used to have that IKEA table


----------



## vinton13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*












Love it


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
i like the 'do not touch the screen sign'









Yeah it had to be done.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


Easy man... Down boy...

Wow... Someone is feeling a bit more confrontational today than normal...

I mean, if it's a crime for pointing out inaccurate speaker setups, then it should also be a crime for someone to point out EVERYTIME someone posts their pics of Alienware, Dell, Macs, or other stuff that is deemed not good enough for OCN members right?

Let's keep it friendly here... No smacking of other OCN members...


"What is the freedom of expression? Without the freedom to offend, it ceases to exist." - Salman Rushdie


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
"What is the freedom of expression? Without the freedom to offend, it ceases to exist." - Salman Rushdie

This is a private forum. Harassing members is against the rules. I belive pointing out that speakers are not set up correctly is ok, just so long as you have something else to say or comment on. Posting with the sole purpose of criticizing is pointless.


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
right, heres some more pics

i have the mamba on the way



which wristwatch is that? I like it


----------



## IBuyJunk

Not only do I buy junk, I put it together. The shelf above the computer was made from some crap I found out back.

I was not level when taking the picture, either.


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IBuyJunk* 
Not only do I buy junk, I put it together. The shelf above the computer was made from some crap I found out back.

I was not level when taking the picture, either.










Love the wire management lol!!


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
Love the wire management lol!!


----------



## razr7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r1p5aw* 









lol


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
lol

rofl


----------



## IBuyJunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 









That is lightyears ahead of what I had 5 hours ago! haha


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
This is a private forum. Harassing members is against the rules. I belive pointing out that speakers are not set up correctly is ok, just so long as you have something else to say or comment on. *Posting with the sole purpose of criticizing is pointless*.

Exactly my point!









Here's a few pics of my new arrangement. I know, I change it a lot!


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

paquitox, which desk is that ? And which monitor shelf? I assume from Ikea?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
which wristwatch is that? I like it









Its a Omega Seamaster 2065.80

heres some info on it

http://www.rolexreferencepage.com/seamaster/smp.html


----------



## bryce

Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage


----------



## mirunit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage









I don't think I would pay more than 4k.


----------



## GoHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage









I would pay that much for a watch if I could afford it, but I do think that the price of your watch should correlate with your income. It would be silly to pay 10K for a watch, and drive around in a Hyundai Accent for example...

BUT, if your lifestyle can afford it, and have exhausted all other options in terms of where to blow the dough, then I would say a Omega Seamaster would be a good choice...

Once I won a huge pot in a casino, so I bought a TAG HEUER. Nothing fancy, but I do like it a lot. Hopefully, perhaps I might win the lottery one day, and maybe I would buy something nicer then...

I always liked Omegas... I just go for the cheaper version of the Omega called Tissot, which isn't cheap, but it is a lot cheaper than Omegas and made by the same peeps.

Nice watch dude.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenMidgetYoda* 
paquitox, which desk is that ? And which monitor shelf? I assume from Ikea?

You assume right!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage









garbage?
if anything give me your GTX 260 and help my computer be less garbage-y


----------



## bryce

Ok, my rig is crap except the graphics card. I'm thinking of doing an upgrade to an i7 and another gtx260.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Exactly my point!









Here's a few pics of my new arrangement. I know, I change it a lot!






Those are great Plantronics headphones. I own a pair myself.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Ok, my rig is crap except the graphics card. I'm thinking of doing an upgrade to an i7 and another gtx260.

And a new mobo, ram, and new heatsink, u gonna need them too......


----------



## bryce

I know that.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage










$50 G-shock FTW


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


$50 G-shock FTW


Where the hell'd you get a G-Shock for 50? They're usually around 99-130  unless you have an older one


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Ok, my rig is crap except the graphics card. I'm thinking of doing an upgrade to an i7 and another gtx260.


If your rig is crap, I might as well just throw mine in the garbage.....


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
$50 G-shock FTW

10 euro Casio 91-FW
never failed me, owned one for 3 years, fell off incredible heights, been ran over by a car, scratched into a ton of crap, and still works awesome


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Who in the world would pay $10k for a watch?! Let alone $400. Hell I wouldn't even pay $50 for a watch lol. Cellphone/Netbook/Computer clock FTW!

And I really need to upgrade my rig, it's garbage










I once paid almost $700 for a watch. It was to celebrate my first high paying job after getting out of the Navy. I wore it to work one day all proud of it and when I went to stick my hand inside a tape drive to adjust something, it arc welded to the side of the chassis and one of the power conditioning circuits. I still have a noticeable scar from it but the watch took all the voltage and I didn't feel anything but some heat.

I will never spend more than $50 on a watch again. When I wear a watch, I wear my Goofy watch proudly.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Changed desks and cleaned up a lot. My A5's would also like to say hi to those who said Bose makes good speakers.



























How high is your chair? Do you feel comfortable with that setup on long race binges?


----------



## GoHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
How high is your chair? Do you feel comfortable with that setup on long race binges?

Wondering the same thing... Unless... He's really a Giraffe?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
How high is your chair? Do you feel comfortable with that setup on long race binges?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoHigh* 
Wondering the same thing... Unless... He's really a Giraffe?

The desk sits really low to the ground. I've got my chair about 2 inches up from its lowest point and I stare directly into the center of the monitor.

The only thing that I wish was different was the bottom of the desk so my legs wouldn't be bunched up as much when using the pedals, but other than that its quite comfortable. That setup has gotten me to top 100 in overall rating in iracing so it couldn't be too bad.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


The desk sits really low to the ground. I've got my chair about 2 inches up from its lowest point and I stare directly into the center of the monitor.

The only thing that I wish was different was the bottom of the desk so my legs wouldn't be bunched up as much when using the pedals, but other than that its quite comfortable. That setup has gotten me to top 100 in overall rating in iracing so it couldn't be too bad.










Nice I think the pedals are going to be my biggest problem too. Oh well I'll figure it out when the wheel gets here this week.

lol @ the Giraffe crack.


----------



## Tardious

Nothing special an shot with my n97 as i couldn't be bothered to grab the camera.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Nothing special an shot with my n97 as i couldn't be bothered to grab the camera.










looks neat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
The desk sits really low to the ground. I've got my chair about 2 inches up from its lowest point and I stare directly into the center of the monitor.

The only thing that I wish was different was the bottom of the desk so my legs wouldn't be bunched up as much when using the pedals, but other than that its quite comfortable. That setup has gotten me to top 100 in overall rating in iracing so it couldn't be too bad.









well jason, that G27 got you into the top 100, nothing else


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Nice I think the pedals are going to be my biggest problem too. Oh well I'll figure it out when the wheel gets here this week.

lol @ the Giraffe crack.


I think what helps me also is that i have short legs but a taller mid section, so I end up even with the monitor.

You'll love the wheel though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


well jason, that G27 got you into the top 100, nothing else










Lol well...a little bit of luck too. And some car setup hax.


----------



## Shev7chenko

The way my home office used to be...(Old Crappy Pic)


----------



## Madman340

How does it look now?


----------



## Shane1244

Got a sofa for my room!


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











Looks cool..

Where'd you get that wallpaper???

I NEED IT


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Looks cool..

Where'd you get that wallpaper???

I NEED IT

Ahh, I can't remember. It was in a local home design store. There were lots of rock and brick based wallpapers, Im sure you could even find something similar to it at Lowes, or Home Depot.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











That is ridiculously cool


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











That...is....AWESOME!


----------



## tweaker123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











DUDE THATS A WALLPAPER???? WOWOWOW i seriously need one of those. my room is just plain white and ugly. u sure they sell those at home depots? i really want one lol








and how much did they cost?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











Allow me to say your little mini-man cave looks ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
That...is....AWESOME!










Thanks, Haha.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweaker123* 
DUDE THATS A WALLPAPER???? WOWOWOW i seriously need one of those. my room is just plain white and ugly. u sure they sell those at home depots? i really want one lol








and how much did they cost?

Yep, It's wallpaper. Uhh, The might sell it there, Not the same one, but something similar. I believe it cost around ~$30 a roll, and I need two.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That is ridiculously cool

Thanks, It's pretty much where I live now, I only need to leave for food.


----------



## KG363

We should make a favorites section in the OP. It seems Shane would qualify


----------



## Shane1244

Haha, It would be cool, or have a setup of the month competition. I know that there have been a lot of awesome setups posted in here, I've looked at ever page..


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Got a sofa for my room!











if i had 10 millions dollars...i prob still stay in that sweet sweet cave. if i'm single of course


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Got a sofa for my room!











Wow

Your room is really nice imo

Awsome


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Got a sofa for my room!











That is so awesome, but I would never trust a bed over my computer desk, or lifted up like that with only one solid column on it.


----------



## bryce

Am I the only one who has literally looked at EVERY SINGLE page of this thread in one sitting? I've got too much free time don't I?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


if i had 10 millions dollars...i prob still stay in that sweet sweet cave. if i'm single of course


Haha, Thanks. I like it, It's really cozy and warm feeling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Wow

Your room is really nice imo

Awsome











Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


That is so awesome, but I would never trust a bed over my computer desk, or lifted up like that with only one solid column on it.


It's bolted into 5 Studs, and has a 4x4, Me and my dad both were on top of the bed when we made it, and that's close to 500 pounds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Am I the only one who has literally looked at EVERY SINGLE page of this thread in one sitting? I've got too much free time don't I?


I have too, I started off with about 50 pages a day when I joined.


----------



## Jeff78

Needs cable management imo.


----------



## bryce

What cables? I don't see none that are sticking out.


----------



## Jeff78

You do not see the one behind the lava lamp? Are you blind it is terrible!!!


----------



## ljason8eg

Lol behind my desk is a disaster of cables. They're all zip tied up for the most part but still...cables all over the place.


----------



## Sikkamore

Well jason, the cables are not visible in the pic, so you win!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Got a sofa for my room!











that has to be one of my new favourites on this thread...MORE PICTURES!!! NOW!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Am I the only one who has literally looked at EVERY SINGLE page of this thread in one sitting? I've got too much free time don't I?

Wow haha i think u do lol it took me about 4 days to get through this thread


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
that has to be one of my new favourites on this thread...MORE PICTURES!!! NOW!!!









Wow haha i think u do lol it took me about 4 days to get through this thread









I made a video. Uploading. 700kbps upload speed. ;l


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I made a video. Uploading. 700kbps upload speed. ;l

700kbps?







WOW i get like 30kbps







New Zealand has such crappy internet


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I made a video. Uploading. 700kbps upload speed. ;l

Who is providing your interwebz?


----------



## bryce

I only get 50Kbps and I'm on RoadRunner


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sikkamore* 
Who is providing your interwebz?

Bell.

.7mbps is horrid.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Bell.

.7mbps is horrid.

You think? My one is 512*K*bps


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

we need a man cave topic!


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 









Needs cable management imo.

You want to see some cables? ill show ya cables! Ill try and take a pic next week, i realy realy need to do some cable management.

I just got a dual monitor setup, so i have two huge ass dvi cables running across my computer area, i bought 15 footers, because they were cheaper than the 10 footers for some odd reason, i need to wind them up under the desk or something... How bendable are dvi cables? i am kind of scared to bend em to tight


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## KG363

That room looks so tiny but it has so much in it without seeming cramped. And the skylight is awesome


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
You want to see some cables? ill show ya cables! Ill try and take a pic next week, i realy realy need to do some cable management.

I just got a dual monitor setup, so i have two huge ass dvi cables running across my computer area, i bought 15 footers, because they were cheaper than the 10 footers for some odd reason, i need to wind them up under the desk or something... How bendable are dvi cables? i am kind of scared to bend em to tight









I wrapped my DVI cables around the desk leg just fine. No problems here yet.

I need to figure out how to cable management with my stuff.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That room looks so tiny but it has so much in it without seeming cramped. And the skylight is awesome

It's not tooo small, It's 18ft long, but only 7 1/2 ft wide.


----------



## KG363

The area under your bed is a little man-cave and then you have another man-cave right next to it. You have 2 man-caves in your man-cave


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
The area under your bed is a little man-cave and then you have another man-cave right next to it. You have 2 man-caves in your man-cave

Just wait for my 32" TV and 5.1 to arrive.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 









Needs cable management imo.

lol... what cables?







you must be







as it seems you did an excellent job.

Clean and Classy.









Love that flooring too.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Just wait for my 32" TV and 5.1 to arrive.









I need to fix my 40" and 5.1 good after I'm done painting.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Just wait for my 32" TV and 5.1 to arrive.









haha im one step ahead of you, got my 32" LG 1080p TV, just need the surround sound (only using 2.0 at the moment)

AND A COUCH! wish i could fit a couch in my room







then i could probably call my room a man cave


----------



## KShirza1

New mouse


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
New mouse






I WANT!!! Looks imense!


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.AldoRaine* 
we need a man cave topic!

Haa the Man Cave! I have a neighbors wife says that about my place... Not my fault I have 5 pc running all the time not to mention a few laser printer too.
I need to own a electric company for this cave!


----------



## deafboy

You ever fallen from your bed or bang your head? lol.

neat setup, diggin that desk.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
I WANT!!! Looks imense!

Its smaller than my Lachesis, or at least it feels that way since it doesnt have the giant Lachesis butt. plus its ergonomic compared, so maybe it just feels that way.

feels and looks great in hand


----------



## kcuestag

Hey!

Here's my new room and new Pc !

I hope you do like it ( On other forums noone talks about it







):





I love it ( Don't talk about those home made filters, I know they're ugly, I ordered few proper 120mm fan filters







)

Cheers !


----------



## corry29

Nice Mamba,
and Carcharias?

looks glossy nice


----------



## KG363

You have an AMD/ATI build with green light









Other than that


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
You have an AMD/ATI build with green light









Other than that









Yeah I don't really "care" about what "team" ( Nvidia, ati, intel, amd, blah blah







).

I saw just that green colour looks very nice on the HAF 932


----------



## Tempest001

Nothing fancy...


----------



## Blackhawk4

Looks like that case is due for a dust cleanup any week now.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
Looks like that case is due for a dust cleanup any week now.

Yeah it is. I haven't cleaned it since I put it together on christmas.







I'm just not exactly sure how to go about cleaning the case with computer parts in it.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tempest001* 
Yeah it is. I haven't cleaned it since I put it together on christmas.







I'm just not exactly sure how to go about cleaning the case with computer parts in it.

Canned air...

You guys crack me up taking pictures of a messy room...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Canned air...

You guys crack me up taking pictures of a messy room...

Pshhh. I use an Air compressor at 90 PSI. Just got to be careful not to get too close to the PCB, otherwise you might wind up with a hole in it!

(At 90 PSI you can literally turn a waterbottle into a grenade)


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah I don't really "care" about what "team" ( Nvidia, ati, intel, amd, blah blah







).

I saw just that green colour looks very nice on the HAF 932









I just don't think the colors match is all.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Pshhh. I use an Air compressor at 90 PSI. Just got to be careful not to get too close to the PCB, otherwise you might wind up with a hole in it!

(At 90 PSI you can literally turn a waterbottle into a grenade)

Well I use my compressor too, but in another forum I suggested that and some noob destroyed his fans and blamed me.


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Well I use my compressor too, but in another forum I suggested that and some noob destroyed his fans and blamed me.

Yeah, the fan manufacturers advise against using compressed air out of a can unless you're holding them still, I'm pretty sure using the compressor out in the garage is going to blow out the fan bearings.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
Yeah, the fan manufacturers advise against using compressed air out of a can unless you're holding them still, I'm pretty sure using the compressor out in the garage is going to blow out the fan bearings.









Funny thing is I have been using my compressor for many many years and have never ruined a fan. Even at work the warehouse guys use a compressor to blow out all the old systems and even they haven't ruined anything (and that says a LOT!)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CajunPower* 
Yeah, the fan manufacturers advise against using compressed air out of a can unless you're holding them still, I'm pretty sure using the compressor out in the garage is going to blow out the fan bearings.









I use a compressor like that and my fans never have had any issue.


----------



## theCanadian

I would like to note that someone attempted to spin PC fans until they blew up. It takes something like 45,000 RPM before the bearing fails or the fins break. To reach these speeds, it takes a little more than an air compressor or a leaf blower....


----------



## 98uk

My small room ^_^


----------



## kcuestag

May I ask why you have both screens in "Duplicate" instead of "Expand"?









Nice desk by the way.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
May I ask why you have both screens in "Duplicate" instead of "Expand"?









I was installing Catalyst drivers at that time, so it wouldn't expand. It's expanded now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Nice desk by the way.

It's an old door actually. Just drilled into my wall, given legs and a lick of paint.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I was installing Catalyst drivers at that time, so it wouldn't expand. It's expanded now









It's an old door actually. Just drilled into my wall, given legs and a lick of paint.











I like your car collection, we have similar "hobby", I collect Formula 1 cars


----------



## 98uk

Those cars are worth a lot!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Those cars are worth a lot!

Yeah it's amazing how much some of those diecast cars can go for. Which reminds me, I have about 40 1/24 scale diecasts...I need a shelf like that.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Those cars are worth a lot!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Yeah it's amazing how much some of those diecast cars can go for. Which reminds me, I have about 40 1/24 scale diecasts...I need a shelf like that.









I collect HO scale cars and never realized how valuable some of them are. I was racing one of my old tyco cars at a competition many years ago and one of the other racers showed me what it was worth. I put that car in a case and never used it again...

Surprises the hell out of me sometimes.


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, a lot are limited runs from a company called Brooklin Diecast. They are handbuilt. The trucks at the top are worth Â£75-Â£100 at retail. They are discontinued now, so probably more.


----------



## armyslowrdr

nice setup. I see you have some polish pottery. cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
My small room ^_^


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
My small room ^-^


Aha! See, a guy who knows what good music is (I can tell by those capacitors!) and who uses Z-2300s! I knew computer book shelf speaks weren't the best.


----------



## akkkmed

Excuse the bad quality. Current desk setup. I have a small bedroom, so I suffer (read other thread...)
Rest of the room later, when it's cleaned up.
























Monster Ducati poster


----------



## rfjunkie

I'm rather limited on space for my PC's... Currently have 3 of them sitting around not even hooked up. What a waste....

Not much else to add to this... Check it out.

The last picture is my gaming rig... The Dual Monitor set up is my "Daily Driver".... I beginning to think I have a problem.









And I have 2 others that are not pictured that I have for my CAD/CAM machine and HTPC.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr* 
nice setup. I see you have some polish pottery. cool.

Ah yes, we used to live in Berlin and go frequently to Poland









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Aha! See, a guy who knows what good music is (I can tell by those capacitors!) and who uses Z-2300s! I knew computer book shelf speaks weren't the best.









I love my Z-2300's. I would like some bookshelves, but i'm a bass addict and would need to spend a lot to get a good sub and tweeters


----------



## garricktlee

I need a new monitor, I know!
+1 for keyboard? I just got it, and i love it.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garricktlee* 
I need a new monitor, I know!
+1 for keyboard? I just got it, and i love it.









What Filco keyboard is that? Does it have blues, browns, or black switches? Would be interesting to find out how you like it. I'm running one with XM white switches... (Very loud and clicky.)


----------



## garricktlee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
What Filco keyboard is that? Does it have blues, browns, or black switches? Would be interesting to find out how you like it. I'm running one with XM white switches... (Very loud and clicky.)

Cherry MX Blues, and Full NKRO.
At first i thought it would be too loud,
but i figured since I was spending so much on a keyboard might as well make it sound different so I can enjoy both feel and sound.
Even got purple wasd keys to enjoy looks a little more








But when i first typed on it, it wasn't what I expected. not that loud at all,
Maybe because I'm the one typing but anyone else that hear me or tries typing on it says its loud. Of course they don't even understand what mechanical is.
I really think they're just exaggerating.

Overall I really like it, and love the sound it makes.
Especially when i type non stop and everything just sounds like it flows.


----------



## mayhem-pc

Just had to post another picture, as my area keeps expanding !


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayhem-pc* 
Just had to post another picture, as my area keeps expanding !










I like your Frankenstien poster.


----------



## mayhem-pc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
I like your Frankenstien poster.










Thank you !







.....I am a avid horror collector







.....I tried to collect whore's but they wouldnt stay on the wall and kept calling the police !


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akkkmed* 
Monster Ducati poster

















Sweeeet!









Ducati in room.







... lol @ me.


----------



## mfb412

Syr has a ducati 998 in his room.
everyone will now leave this thread due to the sheer awesome


----------



## bryce

This is a computer forum not a Ducatti forum. So technically he's off topic XD.

I'm just messing with y'all.


----------



## KG363

Syrillian, You never fail to impress me


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

Got a new monitor (Dell Ultrasharp 2209wa IPS panel) and a new ikea Vika desk.

Before:










After:




























Awesome cable management


















vga to displayport works perfectly fine (seems all vga to dp are active), and it only cost 20$...and more messy wires


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeet!









Ducati in room.







... lol @ me.










Man, love the scroll you got on your wall and not the mention the bike. I give your room a 10.


----------



## Madman340

I give it an 8/10; it's fairly cluttered and the floor is a little dirty.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Pictures are taken with a bad camera and they are a bit flash-raped, so bear with me.



















And the picture you were looking at:


----------



## PCpwnz

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That monitor is too small. You need an upgrade pronto


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Pictures are taken with a bad camera and they are a bit flash-raped, so bear with me.











Cool, gotta agree with the guy above about the small display. Anyway I like your desk, Ive been looking for something like that to put on my living room with the laptop.


----------



## AIpha




----------



## Madman340

Never seen a time-stamp that used Times New Roman...


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Never seen a time-stamp that used Times New Roman...









Haha, yeah, it's really a 'camcorder'. But I have no use for recording...and my gf got a new camera so she gave me this for free. xD


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Cool, gotta agree with the guy above about the small display. Anyway I like your desk, Ive been looking for something like that to put on my living room with the laptop.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCpwnz* 
AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That monitor is too small. You need an upgrade pronto

I got this monitor for free, and while often I considered buying a new one, other things seemed more important when I'm so used to a monitor. But one day...


----------



## Infernus-cz

This is my first post on this forum, i say hello to all of you :









So heres my actual setup, but im still working on it... next plan is to get again on 2 monitors...


----------



## USFORCES

That's a nice big desk I like lots of work space..


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeet!









Ducati in room.







... lol @ me.










Nice!
I've though about putting mine in my computer room, my wife would probably have a shtfit though


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeet!









Ducati in room.







... lol @ me.










Do you repair your bike in the house?


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz* 
This is my first post on this forum, i say hello to all of you :









So heres my actual setup, but im still working on it... next plan is to get again on 2 monitors...



Welcome sir. And I like your workspace.


----------



## Dominant

Finally got my 24" monitor and my xbox 360! The thing on the right is a MIDI controller that I use with Virtual DJ. All I am missing now is a desktop computer.
Which is why there are wires everywhere. Once I get a desktop and a proper monitor stand I will clean it all up.


----------



## dasparx

i have 2 comp rooms....

One for games/LAN and one for work.

#1 (work, dont mention the color scheme, not my choice and cant paint it.)

















the i7 working rig.. no gaming on here =[

















#2 (gaming/LAN)


----------



## Turbonerd

Win
You have Comandante Che Guevara on the wall.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turbonerd* 
Win
You have Comandante Che Guevara on the wall.

Which is totally negated by the pink walls... lol!

Nice setups!


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
Which is totally negated by the pink walls... lol!

Nice setups!

that room is temporary until i move out to an appartment (now renting 2 seperate rooms)

btw this how my bedroom/lan room looks now (after a LAN with a few friends...)


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
that room is temporary until i move out to an appartment (now renting 2 seperate rooms)

btw this how my bedroom/lan room looks now (after a LAN with a few friends...)

Hehe, just razzin' ya'

Like I have any room to talk. The carpet in my bedroom is a similar color pink and I "swore" I would change it when we moved in... 15 years ago... At least I painted over the purple walls.

Nice post party disaster!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
that room is temporary until i move out to an appartment (now renting 2 seperate rooms)

btw this how my bedroom/lan room looks now (after a LAN with a few friends...)

I spot Auto Modellista and Albert Hein crisps.









Oh, and you watch dirty anime!


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
I spot Auto Modellista and Albert Hein crisps.









Oh, and you watch dirty anime!

Kheb ook kaido racer 2
















Meh, i dont watch dirty anime, not really...


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 









I have those same speakers temporarily since my logitech 5.1 system that I have had for about 8 years now finally crapped out on me.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus* 
I have those same speakers temporarily since my logitech 5.1 system that I have had for about 8 years now finally crapped out on me.

Haha, I have my Samsung sound going through them. They sound better than the speakers that came on the 2333.


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Sorry for the ****ty cell picture but:


----------



## Madman340

For a cell phone that is a pretty darn good picture. I like your setup.


----------



## Rebelord

Heres a quick shot. Not the greatest but it'll do for now:


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebelord* 
Heres a quick shot. Not the greatest but it'll do for now:

That lamp must provide some nasty glare


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That lamp must provide some nasty glare

It actually helps against eye strain, and if done properly can make the colors from your display seem more vivid.


----------



## Rebelord

^^ theCanadian is right. Its actually behind the moniters. And its a 13w flourescent bulb and the shade covers it nicely. At night, its works out pretty. Now, with a standard 60w bulb in there, its horendous(sp?).

Ski


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweeeet!









Ducati in room.







... lol @ me.


Quote:

*ImmortalKenny* says:
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...i/cb0e2129.jpg
Oh Syrillian...

*McStuff* says:
That's the best place to store a bike

*ImmortalKenny* says:
His carpet has got to get dirty, really fast

*McStuff* says:
Nah, his carpet is acrylic and CF


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 









You forgot the last part:

Quote:

*ImmortalKenny* says:
Haha
I just facepalmed
and then lol'd


----------



## Infernus-cz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 
Welcome sir. And I like your workspace.

THX...

There should be one more part (under window), but dont need so my brother took it as his desk...


----------



## Nlclock

After seeing lots of desks, i just had to change my setup









Here are some pics, Please give your opinion if you like/want to







!


















Hope you like it


----------



## aaronmonto

^^^ AAAAFFFBAGAASS
Did you steal your shelves from the tooth fairy?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Wow, some really cool setups, im jealous, here is my small man corner of my 1 bedroom apartment I was able to wrestle from my 2yr old son and wife. Kinda white trash setup with the chair but it actually works well when surfing the web because I can relocate the mouse to the arm of the chair, throw my feet up on the desk and be good to go


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
Wow, some really cool setups, im jealous, here is my small man corner of my 1 bedroom apartment I was able to wrestle from my 2yr old son and wife. Kinda white trash setup with the chair but it actually works well when surfing the web because I can relocate the mouse to the arm of the chair, throw my feet up on the desk and be good to go

snip*

Whatever works dude


----------



## mmmkevinz

Just got my monitor mounted, i figured there was a thread like this somewhere!




























I have no idea what was on tv and yes i am scared to clean those ****in cords. I also just changed my antec 1200's fans out except the 200mm. Cooler master r4's x5 seriously required a power drill to get those ****ers in, and yes it's green not blue







.

EDIT:had to do some justice for my plasma; C&C 3 GDI campaign


----------



## KG363

nice poster


----------



## blademaster

looks very elegant, MAC boi I see lol also u live in LA Hollywood or something awsm view would love to get up to that view lol ...


----------



## FEAR.

I like your tv







reason is we just got one of them a few weeks ago


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz* 
Just got my monitor mounted, i figured there was a thread like this somewhere!










Is that monitor on top of your desk a Samsung XL2370? If so, how do you like it, I'm looking at buying two of those.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Is that monitor on top of your desk a Samsung XL2370? If so, how do you like it, I'm looking at buying two of those.

You know you're on a computer forum when people ask about the monitor, and not the poster.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
You know you're on a computer forum when people ask about the monitor, and not the poster.









I'm over 17 and posters don't do much for me anymore, LOL!


----------



## Rebelord

new setup, old setup a few posts back. got my own desk now. not having to share with the wifey. but, now im next to the toys. and need about a 2ft longer RJ45 cord for internet. =( [thats why you see the connector right above my rig. Which is now on the desk because we have hardwood here and i was tired of vacuming the floor with my 300 with full Scythe fans]

Ski


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
I'm over 17 and posters don't do much for me anymore, LOL!

Agree with you there, only thing that should be on the wall is an LCD


----------



## Freakn

Thought I may aswell post a pic of my new layout


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Agree with you there, only thing that should be on the wall is an LCD









Now if there were two actualy women in the background doing what they're doing in the poster, that's a whole different story...I would have probably congratulated you, LOL!


----------



## texaspaid

Currently.

I'm liking that XL2370 someone posted earlier. Don't know if 23" is worth the jump from 20".


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 
Currently.

I'm liking that XL2370 someone posted earlier. Don't know if 23" is worth the jump from 20".

It really only depends on the resolution your running


----------



## texaspaid

It's 1680 by 1050. I like the idea of 16:9 versus 16:10 personally in addition to the 1080p. I guess I'm hesitant about the first line of LED monitors as well. As you can see, room on the desk is not an issue.


----------



## mmmkevinz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Is that monitor on top of your desk a Samsung XL2370? If so, how do you like it, I'm looking at buying two of those.

lol yeah, it's unmatched in picture quality by anything. The hdmi input has a few problems at first, but it's easy to get sorted out after playing around. The dvi worked instantly, definitely recommend 2 of them especially if you have the 600-ish to drop. The only negative would be it has no mounting holes and I haven't found a wall mounting solution for it yet







. But I couldn't bring myself to return it cause of the quality


----------



## mmmkevinz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
I like your tv







reason is we just got one of them a few weeks ago

Hell yeah it was a great deal, too bad east coast only has Best Buy :/


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadowfox19* 
now if there were two actualy women in the background doing what they're doing in the poster, that's a whole different story...i would have probably congratulated you, lol!









lol


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Cool thread. I though I would add pics of my game room. Its all mine until my next child takes it away from me



























My other hobby:



















The guts (Yeah, i could probably get a better pic...):


----------



## Gryph3n

The rooms look good keep the pics coming


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob* 









Very cool. Got any better shot's?


----------



## dpx [R]

how do you people get those overclock logos as stickers or w.e to put them on ur computer looks so nice!
oh and about cold cathodes do you guys know of anyway to have them with out using molex, instead using just a power outlet?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
how do you people get those overclock logos as stickers or w.e to put them on ur computer looks so nice!
oh and about cold cathodes do you guys know of anyway to have them with out using molex, instead using just a power outlet?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...love-back.html

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Lrs3329




----------



## dpx [R]

thanks canadian!









and lrs: i basically did that with my mac, but gaming and stuff is a pain so i dont even do that anymore xD


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz;32

[IMG*
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/553/dscf4005copyjq1.jpg[/IMG]




















this is wayyy back hundreds of pages ago, but what speakers are those, im so curious


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
this is wayyy back hundreds of pages ago, but what speakers are those, im so curious

Logitech Z-5500's. I have them and their amazing


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
Logitech Z-5500's. I have them and their amazing









sigh

sorry my audiophile side got the best of me nothing against you or your z-5500's


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob* 
Cool thread. I though I would add pics of my game room. Its all mine until my next child takes it away from me









that already happened to me


----------



## Dominant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmmkevinz* 
Just got my monitor mounted, i figured there was a thread like this somewhere!










There's a monitor in that photo?


----------



## _Marvin_




----------



## antipesto93

lol whats with the keyboard


----------



## FEAR.

LOL Keyboard Win!


----------



## jimwest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
lol whats with the keyboard

IBM Model M, one of the best keyboards ever made.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
IBM Model M, one of the best keyboards ever made.

I've used one of those keyboards for a old really fast paced shooter. I could move quiiiickkkkk. Those things are awesome.


----------



## Tator Tot

EDITed out


----------



## Will_Kill

Nice Setup Dominant, I think that poster gives it the edge there,


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## airplaneman

Here is my updated university setup...built a cheap desktop and created an L desk using a keyboard tray, a drawer, some boxes and a chair.

Sorry for the bad quality..


----------



## FEAR.

Man thats a sweet laptop


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Man thats a sweet laptop









Yeah no joke.

It's alienware so it probably cost a arm, a leg, and a GTX480.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Mine is on the left, my sons is on the right. We spend the majority of our time down here. The wife/mom is upstairs in the living room on the laptop!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Yeah no joke.

It's alienware so it probably cost a arm, a leg, and a GTX480.

$2400 CAN with spare battery. Got it as a grad gift so I don't really care about the cost, it was the best option for me when I got it as the ASUS laptops had overheating issues and the Sager wasn't out yet.


----------



## _Marvin_

*jimwest*, *AIpha* that is correct 96 IBM Model M


----------



## IBuyJunk

For all of you Model M folk, my old setup at college


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Alienware laptop is an abysmal laptop for college. I got one for a graduation present as well, and I love it as a laptop, but it sucks for college. It's massive and heavy (for a laptop) and therefore nullifies the usefulness of a laptop in college. Not a huge fan of it. Currently on it right now actually, but getting rid of it ASAP this summer.

Love all of the setups in here guys, will post mine in about a month when I get back from college.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scuzz* 
Alienware laptop is an abysmal laptop for college. I got one for a graduation present as well, and I love it as a laptop, but it sucks for college. It's massive and heavy (for a laptop) and therefore nullifies the usefulness of a laptop in college. Not a huge fan of it. Currently on it right now actually, but getting rid of it ASAP this summer.

Love all of the setups in here guys, will post mine in about a month when I get back from college.

Yeah, my Toshiba is heavy to. The battery life isn't that great on it either. I don't even have a use for a laptop anymore. I mean what would you use it for? Browsing the web? Phone can do that, I guess typing notes, (could prolly do that on my phone too.)


----------



## airplaneman

I use the laptop for gaming in my room and lanning with friends. I also use it in the library to study with since most of my stuff is on the computer (typed or online). I have a netbook that I take to class with me to type notes on so I don't mind the size and weight of the Alienware.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
$2400 CAN with spare battery. Got it as a grad gift so I don't really care about the cost, it was the best option for me when I got it as the ASUS laptops had overheating issues and the Sager wasn't out yet.

I see MapleStory on your desktop LOL.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I see MapleStory on your desktop LOL.

You most definitely don't..? I don't play that game..


----------



## chozandrias76

Computer room. I.e. My room.


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
how do you people get those overclock logos as stickers or w.e to put them on ur computer looks so nice!
oh and about cold cathodes do you guys know of anyway to have them with out using molex, instead using just a power outlet?

i would recomend hooking them up to a lod psu with a modded pin


----------



## anon-nick

updated the stuff again, and moved back upstairs. Taking a break from ITG.
bad pics are bad, and yea thats 2 eMac shells.

EDT: dropbox is doing maintenance and their servers are down.
]








http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820126/desktop/SL730054.JPG


----------



## Hdusu64346

Here you guys go!


----------



## GJF47

New speakers and moved desk around


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
New speakers and moved desk around









snip,

i like how everything is blue


----------



## esalasm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJF47* 
New speakers and moved desk around








i like how everything is blue









Awesome!!!

I have the same wallpaper!!


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junior79* 
Here is my new desk and set up.

im liking the dog shaped chair


----------



## /Fail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *med1kl* 
Here you guys go!









Does that LDII have enough juice to power those HD650's well?

Just curious.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## 8ball

Just refreshed my setup after recently turning to the mac







but I still have my good ole PC exclusively for gaming.

A little messy atm, and I'm hoping for a better shot eventually, but until then:


----------



## The viking

-8ball, Niiice office/room!!!

Anyway, here's my current room:


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Fail* 
Does that LDII have enough juice to power those HD650's well?

Just curious.

I'm bumping to some music right now


----------



## jonathan9590

well here it goes, here is mines:


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The viking* 
-8ball, Niiice office/room!!!

Anyway, here's my current room:









GET OFF [H] YOU TRADER!










Very nice setup, wish I had the money for 3 monitors!


----------



## Nvidia4life




----------



## Captzee

Here's mine. Built the unit myself.Needs cleaning up.



















In case anyone wonders what those silver things are,they're scale model telescopes
made out of bronze and aluminum.Made those too,lol.


----------



## Super Coffee

here's mine. And the wall is actually that color of green. No photoshop here.


----------



## airplaneman

That is an excellent wall colour!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

GJF47 said:


> New speakers and moved desk around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build your desk or buy it? I'm curious if you have the measurements for how wide that is, it looks perfect for what I'm after If I don't get an L desk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
here's mine. And the wall is actually that color of green. No photoshop here.

Haha nice man, my bedroom's color is same as yours







And I love it!


----------



## GJF47

Serious_Don said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> New speakers and moved desk around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build your desk or buy it? I'm curious if you have the measurements for how wide that is, it looks perfect for what I'm after If I don't get an L desk
> 
> Its a Ikea Mikael desk (sorry cant find it on the ikea site at the moment)
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Width 140 cm
> Depth 75 cm
> Height 76 cm


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
here's mine. And the wall is actually that color of green. No photoshop here.

if you need a green screen, youve always got ur wall


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## corry29

^ Wing Gundam Zero Custom









I had a T260HD, then I was going to switch it back to 2x 2243BWX monitors, so I unplugged my T260HD, and got it all out,
then...
I got lazy
Setting up the monitor stands and bringing the 2x monitors up seems so hard and time consuming all of sudden








since majority of my files are backed up into an external hard-drive, I'm able to live with just a laptop for now. Now my computer is just a brick. Haha,

Before:









Now: Lazy

























I'll get back to 2x monitors when I'm not lazy.


----------



## caraboose

Not all that clean, but who cares? It's an organized mess


----------



## waar

what barrel size is on the invert mini?

a mini is going to be my next purchase


----------



## mho2

In the middle of machining a new corner desk, as for the keyboard its a packard bell mechanical keyboard, may look ugly but its internals beats all of your G15's, ha.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
here's mine. And the wall is actually that color of green. No photoshop here.

How short is your desk, or how tall is your case?

And how are people liking the glass corner desk's? Are they sturdy?


----------



## alanpsk

Here's my set up, me and my GF share the room

































My little collection


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
Here's my set up, me and my GF share the room

































My little collection



























scheiÃŸe! That is alot of figurines.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's my updated look.


----------



## kcuestag

*FaLLeNAn9eL*, simply fantastic, great work on your organization, love your speakers.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 










I spy Admin! (bottom left)









Very nice setup, love the wall color!


----------



## hubwub

Before, I changed keyboards:

















After, I changed keyboards:


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Before, I changed keyboards:









I love when the check disk thing comes up, it always comes up at like the greatest time..like when I need to turn on my computer to get to directions to a place that I needed to be at 10 minutes ago, or if I have a bunch of friends over and we want to watch a movie. It really knows the best time to check the disks, it's almost like it thinks "Oh, he is in a rush, I think I will check the harddrives now." /rant.

If that isn't the chkdsk thing, then ignore my post lol.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I love when the check disk thing comes up, it always comes up at like the greatest time..like when I need to turn on my computer to get to directions to a place that I needed to be at 10 minutes ago, or if I have a bunch of friends over and we want to watch a movie. It really knows the best time to check the disks, it's almost like it thinks "Oh, he is in a rush, I think I will check the harddrives now." /rant.

If that isn't the chkdsk thing, then ignore my post lol.

Yeah it is... and that's why you use Linux filesystems and stop using Windows







Recovering from a sudden power outage (usually) takes a few seconds compared to Windows' minutes.
Of course, actual data corruption experienced from faulty harddrives isn't anything a good filesystem can fix, though. That's not what I'm coming at


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I love when the check disk thing comes up, it always comes up at like the greatest time..like when I need to turn on my computer to get to directions to a place that I needed to be at 10 minutes ago, or if I have a bunch of friends over and we want to watch a movie. It really knows the best time to check the disks, it's almost like it thinks "Oh, he is in a rush, I think I will check the harddrives now." /rant.

If that isn't the chkdsk thing, then ignore my post lol.

That is chkdsk. The only reason that happened because I first booted in Linux Mint then into Windows. I was testing out some things in Linux.

It is a very annoying thing at times.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Yeah it is... and that's why you use Linux filesystems and stop using Windows







Recovering from a sudden power outage (usually) takes a few seconds compared to Windows' minutes.
Of course, actual data corruption experienced from faulty harddrives isn't anything a good filesystem can fix, though. That's not what I'm coming at









I definitely agree about using Linux filesystems.


----------



## KG363

I've only gotten it since I put Ubuntu on my HDD


----------



## benyu

which post is the one with the bugatti motorcycle?


----------



## waar

ducati you mean?


----------



## benyu

yes yes.. my bad


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
Here's my set up, me and my GF share the room








My little collection

















Awesome...glad I'm not the only one...
Old pic as I have some new additions as well as reorganization...


This was the pic I posted on the post your setup thread...


----------



## FEAR.

Nice mouse pad


----------



## yellowtoblerone

wow.

I'm ashamed of being asian.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mho2* 









In the middle of machining a new corner desk, as for the keyboard its a packard bell mechanical keyboard, may look ugly but its internals beats all of your G15's, ha.

The muzzle brake on your AK is upside down. (Nice set up though!)
I've got the same case out in the garage that I haven't decided what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## cd_rom

pvp309rcp said:


> Awesome...glad I'm not the only one...
> Old pic as I have some new additions as well as reorganization...
> [/URL]
> 
> HOLY [email protected]! that is like a museum....


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benyu* 
which post is the one with the bugatti motorcycle?

ducati, and it was syrillian's


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Awesome...glad I'm not the only one...
Old pic as I have some new additions as well as reorganization...


This was the pic I posted on the post your setup thread...


Wow I saw this and thought to myself geeze not another 40 year old virgin...LOL
Just messing with you, why so serious?

Ok here is my 3D theater....
Be nice guys!


----------



## peeinginthepool

My Cave/Den I need a full size room and a bigger desk, this will have to do for now

the set up with my 5.1 showing

















my set up with my new monitor


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
ducati, and it was syrillian's


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Wow I saw this and thought to myself geeze not another 40 year old virgin...LOL
Just messing with you, why so serious?

Ok here is my 3D theater....
Be nice guys!

*snip*

That is a gangster audio setup, I'm jealous!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Wow I saw this and thought to myself geeze not another 40 year old virgin...LOL 
Just messing with you, why so serious?

Ok here is my 3D theater....
Be nice guys!

snippety snip


if you have neighbours in a 2 mile radius, i feel sorry for them


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


Mine is on the left, my sons is on the right. We spend the majority of our time down here. The wife/mom is upstairs in the living room on the laptop!










Haha, i have that same case (The x-blade on the right), its been sitting in my closet for a few years. Never seen anyone else with it haha....


----------



## blocparty12

You know you've got a problem when you've been through all of 958 pages


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
You know you've got a problem when you've been through all of 958 pages









Been there, done that.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Awesome...glad I'm not the only one...
Old pic as I have some new additions as well as reorganization...


This was the pic I posted on the post your setup thread...


wow..how much it cost for the whole collection for those japanese anime model?
dang...
and nice boobies as the handrest mouse pad


----------



## n4s3hundred

its what i have for now


----------



## jonathan9590

mines...





































well?


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


wow..how much it cost for the whole collection for those japanese anime model?
dang...
and nice boobies as the handrest mouse pad










Hehe thanks. I think I'm up to $4k right now with the most expensive figure being about $150-185...I don't remember cause the guy that sold them to me gave me some discounts since I'm like a yearly regular customer.

I wanted to ask alanpsk how much he got his glass cabinet and where since any more figures will have to be left in its box as I have no more room.


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n4s3hundred* 









its what i have for now

Wow that computer looks like a beast, compared with the monitor next to it.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Not all that clean, but who cares? It's an organized mess

















Tippmann 98, 06 ego with 07 reg? or 07 ego, Mini and some Dye gun (cannot see to small of a pic)


----------



## moocowman

A bit messy.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*FaLLeNAn9eL*, simply fantastic, great work on your organization, love your speakers.


Thank you.









I just finished installing some bias lighting.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moocowman*











A bit messy.


Starry night ftw


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## tweaker123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
















wow im really digging your setup bro. nice!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 


















What's that thing that's on The top left of your screen...looks like some word of app laincher


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


What's that thing that's on The top left of your screen...looks like some word of app laincher


Indeed it is http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDeta...4-5b7ed53ebe11


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## folk-it-up

lol i've noticed that in a lot of these pics people always have soem old or cheap peice of hardware, like a beast rig wit surround sound but still rockin a crt, i nice rig wit an old white keyboard still being used haha, but overall nice set ups people


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


lol i've noticed that in a lot of these pics people always have soem old or cheap peice of hardware, like a beast rig wit surround sound but still rockin a crt, i nice rig wit an old white keyboard still being used haha, but overall nice set ups people


A lot of people still prefer CRT over LCD, and mechanical keyboards are better than rubber dome keyboards.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*












I see Nutella..







....mmmmm nice gaming snack dont you just want to eat the whole jar in one sit!


----------



## texaspaid

New addition to the setup, brand new Toshiba T135 laptop. RetailPro grand prize winner at AMD. Making recovery discs for it as I speak.

I love the natural lighting in my room. I love my glass desk. My whole setup has come a long way in the past two years.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


I see Nutella..







....mmmmm nice gaming snack dont you just want to eat the whole jar on one sit!


Put some on a cracker, and it is amazing!


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 




































New addition to the setup, brand new Toshiba T135 laptop. RetailPro grand prize winner at AMD. Making recovery discs for it as I speak.

I love the natural lighting in my room. I love my glass desk. My whole setup has come a long way in the past two years.

Awesome! What is that desk?


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirgan*


Awesome! What is that desk?


Got it from Staples about six months ago when it was on sale.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...product_727061


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*












Nice looking laptop. Love the setup, nice and clean!


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Wow I saw this and thought to myself geeze not another 40 year old virgin...LOL 
Just messing with you, why so serious?

Ok here is my 3D theater....
Be nice guys!











































































It's not really a theater but those speakers are awesome nonetheless.. What TV are you using?


----------



## mfb412

AND YOU QUOTED ALL THAT JUST TO ASK THAT?
what the hell is wrong with these people


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
AND YOU QUOTED ALL THAT JUST TO ASK THAT?
what the hell is wrong with these people

Oh noes! You have scroll your mouse.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Oh noes! You have scroll your mouse.

My MX518's wheel has suffered enough abuse in the nearly 2 years i've had it for, plus it's not just him, it happens hundreds of times, especially on this thread


----------



## theCanadian

1) Page Down
2) Manual scrolling of the bar
3) Middle click and drag

These are alternative that you have. The internet is not made of paper. And it takes no extra throughput for the pictures to be quoted. Get over it. You're right, it is a courteous thing to do, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## jonathan9590

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 
Got it from Staples about six months ago when it was on sale.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...product_727061

i have the same desk and it is a beast, still standing strong after being taken a part and put back together for the last 3 times we moved..


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Here is my dungeon. The wife has her own, which somehow looks better...










It's not the most technological looking place in the world, but it has 2 windows!!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
1) Page Down
2) Manual scrolling of the bar
3) Middle click and drag

These are alternative that you have. The internet is not made of paper. And it takes no extra throughput for the pictures to be quoted. Get over it. You're right, it is a courteous thing to do, but it's not mandatory.

It's not just the scrolling but the sheer size of the images and he quoted all 9 of them for a simple question. Is that really necessary?


----------



## technoredneck95

It's definitely not necessary. People with crappy internet suffer from so much quoting.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
It's definitely not necessary. People with crappy internet suffer from so much quoting.

As long as it's on the same page that doesn't matter


----------



## rhinobean123

If its on the same page you dont need to quote it anyway.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy* 
Here is my dungeon. The wife has her own, which somehow looks better...

*Snip*

It's not the most technological looking place in the world, but it has 2 windows!!









Ipod touch or Iphone there...?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
As long as it's on the same page that doesn't matter









Not if you have a crappy computer, even the same image repeated will bog it up and make it extremely annoying.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Not if you have a crappy computer, even the same image repeated will bog it up and make it extremely annoying.

That has nothing to do with your router and everything to do with your browser.


----------



## theCanadian

... If you're capable of running XP smoothly (which is basically everything within the last 5 years at least), then you should have no trouble browsing these forums and loading pictures.

If you can't browse OCN smoothly... well, then you should take a second look at our motto.


----------



## Madman340

I just mentioned that because my dad is still using a POS from ~2k that has those issues. Although I can't say I see a difference based on which browser I use, besides that FF takes extremely long to load up.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Have a drink and lets get back to the room pics!


----------



## Drogdar

pics of my "Command Center" and my set up/computer


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus* 
Ipod touch or Iphone there...?

Just an iPhone 3Gs. It has the Switcheasy Rebel Serpent case on it.


----------



## Drogdar

this one is pic of the whole desk, Gf's computer, the command center chair, and an older pic of my setup (before I moved out of mom's house) with the speakers and sub lit up playing music and my new evga gtx 260's









edit- it didn't take all of them... too lazy to upload one at a time on another host ATM


----------



## Drogdar

^ what is that quote from? I swear I've heard it before....


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogdar* 
^ what is that quote from? I swear I've heard it before....

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Hunter S. Thompson was a great man


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogdar* 
pics of my "Command Center" and my set up/computer

What program are you using to display a different wallpaper for each monitor?


----------



## WaXyDeAd

@OP dam that is a nice set-up, looks like a nice view too.

Ill post some pics of mine when i get a chance.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
What program are you using to display a different wallpaper for each monitor?

I use Ultramon to display a different wallpaper and taskbar on each monitor...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I use Ultramon to display a different wallpaper and taskbar on each monitor...









Ultramon is an excellent multi-monitor application. One of, if not the best available.


----------



## Drogdar

Yes... w/o ultramon I wouldn't even bother with a multimonitor set up.

You can't tell in the pics but each screen has its own task bar as well. (I like to put mine as "white" with the transparency all the way to the left so it is actually clear)


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogdar* 
Yes... w/o ultramon I wouldn't even bother with a multimonitor set up.

You can't tell in the pics but each screen has its own task bar as well. (I like to put mine as "white" with the transparency all the way to the left so it is actually clear)

There is a program called Display Fusion that also works..that is what I used until Ultramon supported Windows 7. It is pretty decent but no where as nice as Ultramon.


----------



## Papang

Great thread! Here is my "I.T." room and I am the resident I.T. Manager as my wife takes 2nd place by a bunch, hehe. It is a dual station affair where I used to play Lan games with my son where I would get whacked most of the time.

Those were the days but he has been out of the house the last 6 years and this May/10 gets his Masters of Science in my alma mater, yay! Anyways here it is:




























The manager's section:



















And yes it is Ultramon for Win7, the best at the moment.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonathan9590* 
i have the same desk and it is a beast, still standing strong after being taken a part and put back together for the last 3 times we moved..










Nice, I have yet to move it but durability was once of my concerns. Good to hear yours is still strong. Gotta say it's the best desk I've used.


----------



## trivium nate

Edit found this pic
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9340/img1667c.jpg

love the gundams


----------



## Linixion

The lighting in my room is terrible because one day I decided to paint my walls dark green (looks more like black) and a slightly dark blue. The camera sucked as well but it brought out the lighting better than my iPhone 3GS. The acoustic foam on the walls brings the lighting down also.

















My Table-For-Stuff-That-Has-No-Home.

























Other Stuff


----------



## spiderdoh

My set up, sorry they are all close ups of my room, I will try to get an overview pic...

Ignore any strange pictures, I took these for another forum








Also, ignore strange lines on TV when showing blu-rays... I could not figure out how not to get them in the picture...


----------



## kcuestag

[Ironic Mode ON]

Hey you don't have any blu-ray movies I see?







[/Ironic Mode OFF]

Nice pics


----------



## spiderdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
[Ironic Mode ON]

Hey you don't have any blu-ray movies I see?







[/Ironic Mode OFF]

Nice pics









lol, yeah i dont have many solid copy ones, just the ones show in the pics below









But I got a ton of MVKs lol...

The distric 9 and up screenshots are both MKVs, but the speed racer one is a disk


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linixion*


The lighting in my room is terrible because one day I decided to paint my walls dark green (looks more like black) and a slightly dark blue. The camera sucked as well but it brought out the lighting better than my iPhone 3GS. The acoustic foam on the walls brings the lighting down also.











is that a ps3 controller for ur comp?


----------



## Linixion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


is that a ps3 controller for ur comp?


Lol no. That'd be cool though wouldn't it? It should be possible cause I think they are bluetooth. My playstation 3 was just in the other room.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linixion*


Lol no. That'd be cool though wouldn't it? It should be possible cause I think they are bluetooth. My playstation 3 was just in the other room.


Well it is possible using the USB cable and X-Padder









Although I prefer using Xbox 360 gamepad rather than my PS3's remote.


----------



## Linixion

Yeah I've just never really looked into it before. I did some quick research and looked into that, pretty cool. I'll probably never use it though, and I don't have an Xbox 360.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linixion*


Yeah I've just never really looked into it before. I did some quick research and looked into that, pretty cool. I'll probably never use it though, a*nd I don't have an Xbox 360.*


Me neither, I bought the Xbox 360 controller specifically for PC only







I don't own a Xbox 360


----------



## dvnczyk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Me neither, I bought the Xbox 360 controller specifically for PC only







I don't own a Xbox 360










[stupid post]
Hmmm... Cool story bro, but I don't think that it will help you with your lack of skill








[/stupid post]

Cool room setup, nice blu ray's, nice old pc on a wooden board (btw. it's a nice part's storage)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvnczyk*


[stupid post]
Hmmm... Cool story bro, but I don't think that it will help you with your lack of skill








[/stupid post]

Cool room setup, nice blu ray's, nice old pc on a wooden board (btw. it's a nice part's storage)










Oh yeah, says the Mr. "I have negative score in BC2"









End of story.


----------



## dvnczyk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh yeah, says the Mr. "I have negative score in BC2"









End of story.


Hey! At least I don't camp noob








Btw. I want my pc baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
Gonna pwn u in bc2, (I think I'll get a new mousepad...)
*EDIT* Stop Camping B**tch! :d


----------



## spiderdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvnczyk*


[stupid post]
Hmmm... Cool story bro, but I don't think that it will help you with your lack of skill








[/stupid post]

Cool room setup, nice blu ray's, nice old pc on a wooden board (btw. it's a nice part's storage)










Thanks man









Yeah, another member on this forum made that old PC on the board for me, when I tried to raise my hard drive with penny's and fried my computer









lol, so he made that out of the scraps to remember


----------



## North_Star

Xd


----------



## godofdeath

should i get a wired xbox controller or wireless?
either way there will be a wire lol

i need to look more into the ps3 one if BT works on it


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *North_Star*


Xd


That was quite the 1st post you have there. Very uh...informative.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


should i get a wired xbox controller or wireless?
either way there will be a wire lol

i need to look more into the ps3 one if BT works on it


I'd go with the wired one, they are quite a bit cheaper and you don't need to buy that expensive adapter thing for your computer. The wired controllers are also more comfortable to use too because they don't have the battery pack right where you want to put your fingers.

tl;dr, save some money and go with the wired one.


----------



## dvnczyk

I say go with wire. Although I don't like wires all around my room, for pc it's more comfortable, and it feels better. I say that it's lighter as well, and you don't have to put more money in.


----------



## spiderdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


should i get a wired xbox controller or wireless?
either way there will be a wire lol

i need to look more into the ps3 one if BT works on it


You can def do a ps3 controller pretty easy... but i dont know how to make it wireless with blue tooth though...

unless you are sitting far away, wired would probably be better for any controller.


----------



## AMOCO

here's mine(updated);


----------



## theCanadian

You hung your spare sidepanel on the wall?


----------



## dvnczyk

Hi.
Nice room you got there. I can see HAF932 AMD Case limited edition. Why did u change the side panel? Why do you have 2 mouses? One for gamin and one for normal usage?
Dvnczyk


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


here's mine(updated);










I just brought that same cordless phone for AU$60, works sweet for about 80 metres up the foot path


----------



## Markeh

My current computer/bedroom LOL.

My desk (Mikael from Ikea, Â£30 but I think they've stopped selling it)
Monitor is a ProView MA782KC (5 years old and still going strong)
Laptop is an HP Pavillion dv6-1210sa
Remotes go to my TV and Stereo (pictured later)










The beige box and Epson C42UX printer










My audio setup. Sony MHC-EC79i stereo, with my 2nd gen 16Gb iPod Touch docked (running 3.1.3, not jailbroken).










My TV setup, a Durabrand (asda/walmart own brand) surround sound (quite effective I reckon), Samsung LE19R86BDX TV (Supposedly HD ready), Samsung R128 DVD recorder, and a rubbish LG VCR (thats going soon).










And my trusty 7 year old PS2. Never skipped a beat (apart from the fact that if I leave it a few months without use, I have to blow dust out of the memory card)










The decor of the room is rubbish, and I'm redecorating in June. More pics will be posted either then or when I build my sigrig.


----------



## DraganUS

Nice TV MArkeh.


----------



## Markeh

It's not bad, but my best mate has one too, and his PS3 doesn't work in this TV's lowly 1 HDMI port.

I'm tempted to use it as a monitor eventually, and treat myself to a new telly.

Either that or get a new 23" monitor


----------



## horrorbuff

heres my stuff.... sorry pics arn't the best ....

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mootsfox

It's ok to resize your pictures guys. 1000-1200 along the horizontal is great


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's ok to resize your pictures guys. 1000-1200 along the horizontal is great









Good shout, gets a bit annoying waiting for massive pictures to load up...


----------



## KG363

I prefer the ultra high rez images


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
It's ok to resize your pictures guys. 1000-1200 along the horizontal is great









It's not the resolution that's the problem, it's the actual file size. There is nothing wrong with massive photos in terms of res at all.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I prefer the ultra high rez images

Fine, but only if they are of quality. Posting noisy, blurry 5-8MP pictures from a cell phone is a stupid idea.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Fine, but only if they are of quality. Posting noisy, blurry 5-8MP pictures from a cell phone is a stupid idea.


But then they are a small file size that load pretty much instantly, so it's a moot point really.


----------



## whocarez

New monitor and speakers :}



















Want to paint the walls midnight blue but moving soon :/


----------



## Gunfire

You're doing it wrong with your speakers bud.


----------



## Captain318

Here is mine. Its tight in here. Room is 9x12 plus its mine and my G/f's bedroom








Camera sucks I know and I had to downsize the pics cause my Internet is slow. Also there is another system not in the shot on the other side of the room so there is 3 in total in this room. Basement.... A WHOLE OTHER subject LOL


----------



## Bizong

wow that would be cramped.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


But then they are a small file size that load pretty much instantly, so it's a moot point really.


Not really... It would still be large in res and filesize, it would just be crappy quality.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Not really... It would still be large in res and filesize, it would just be crappy quality.


Have you seen the filesize on photos from a 5-8MP camera phone? Not that big.

People are just complaining about it because they have nothing better to do


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Have you seen the filesize on photos from a 5-8MP camera phone? Not that big.

People are just complaining about it because they have nothing better to do


No they complain because we're loading excess crap we don't need to.

Resize the Photo's with Photobucket or on your computer. It saves you upload bandwidth and us download bandwidth.

5-8MP crap is still crap. It looks bad. But if you compress it, it doesn't look as bad in smaller resolutions.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No they complain because we're loading excess crap we don't need to.

Resize the Photo's with Photobucket or on your computer. *It saves you upload bandwidth and us download bandwidth. *

5-8MP crap is still crap. It looks bad. But if you compress it, it doesn't look as bad in smaller resolutions.


PHOTOS FROM CAMERA PHONES ARE ALREADY SMALL IN FILESIZE! I swear I'm like a broken record. The photos auto-resize themselves once loaded, and they only take a second to load because they are a small filesize!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You hung your spare sidepanel on the wall?










Yes.

To;Dvnczyk,Because I wanted to use my OCN Sticker.And I have 2 Computers.

To;Freakn,Yeah it's a very good home phone,And we two of them.


----------



## portauthority

@corry29 which chair is that?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *portauthority*


@corry29 which chair is that?


yes i want to know as well


----------



## xlastshotx

~Captain318
6/10 kinda looks cramped, but the space is well laid out for the amount of stuff thats in there.

Heres mine, the desk wraps all the way around on the left side to the back wall (I cant get a good picture of the whole thing with the lenses that I have {telephoto}). I cut and finished the desk myself its attached to the wall with triangle braces, so it kind of hovers off the ground.

Bedroom/Office


----------



## xHassassin

Omg that reminds me, I need to go buy cream for my coffee.









Wish I could get dual monitors.

Here's what I have ATM. Caseless FTW.


----------



## Super Coffee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


~Captain318
6/10 kinda looks cramped, but the space is well laid out for the amount of stuff thats in there.

Heres mine, the desk wraps all the way around on the left side to the back wall (I cant get a good picture of the whole thing with the lenses that I have {telephoto}). I cut and finished the desk myself its attached to the wall with triangle braces, so it kind of hovers off the ground.

Bedroom/Office










Nice. I dig the coffee maker on the desk. That is just plain the best place for a coffee maker ever. Every geek should have fresh coffee within arms reach. 10/10


----------



## godofdeath

what's the coffee machine?


----------



## Super Coffee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


what's the coffee machine?


The first thing on the right of the laptop. Looks like a Cuisinart to me.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
~Captain318
Bedroom/Office









Very nice setup









haha never thought about a coffee machine in the office... least it would save you walking out to the kitchen









EDIT: is it just me or is white keyboards overtaking this thread LOL


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im building a new desk and putting in my window unit this weekend pics will be up sunday afternoon yay for ac soon


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*


The first thing on the right of the laptop. Looks like a Cuisinart to me.


i meant what brand
sorry lol


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


scheiÃŸe! That is alot of figurines.


What are the dementions of this room?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
Nice. I dig the coffee maker on the desk. That is just plain the best place for a coffee maker ever. Every geek should have fresh coffee within arms reach. 10/10

lol Thanks










Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Very nice setup









Thanks

haha never thought about a coffee machine in the office... least it would save you walking out to the kitchen









Thanks, its pretty nice in the mornings when my house is all cold.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
The first thing on the right of the laptop. Looks like a Cuisinart to me.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i meant what brand
sorry lol

Yep its a Cuisinart

I managed to get the whole desk in a picture with a panoramic:









larger version

The cases and parts on the left are mostly pc's that I am fixing for a little bit of extra cash, and some spare parts (such as the stack of ram stick that I have been accumulating =p).


----------



## Darth

Stop posting massive blurry pictures ffs.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth*


Stop posting massive blurry pictures ffs.


lolwut


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth*


Stop posting massive blurry pictures ffs.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


lolwut


Actually I agree with both of you









Enough with the crappola phone pics already.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soundx98*


Actually I agree with both of you









Enough with the crappola phone pics already.


But I don't own a camera, only an iPhone ...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Here's my dealio; computer to the left ~


----------



## Josh154

Heres my setup at the moment.. It aint much but it gets the job done i guess







Im only 15 too so i cant afford too much crazy stuff. Everything you see here in the picture is mine and paid for except the actual room my rents pay for that







Here in SD we can drive and get Jobs at 14, so ive been savin for awhile!


----------



## computeruler

I dont see anything. SD = south Dakota? My pics coming soon.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
But I don't own a camera, only an iPhone ...

oh gawd thats worse


----------



## Josh154

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


I dont see anything. SD = south Dakota? My pics coming soon.


Pics are workin for me? Yeah SD is South Dakota







Was in the 40's all day today so room stayed nice and cool


----------



## Pipesafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Here's my dealio; computer to the left ~


Dude i would like a link to your wallpaper, look just awsome to have. Thanks in advance


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


Dude i would like a link to your wallpaper, look just awsome to have. Thanks in advance


Thanks, I enjoy it. I found it via Google Images. It's a 1680x1050, here's the link:

http://www.alienresearchcorp.com/spa...d-the-moon.jpg


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Here's my dealio; computer to the left ~

Does your hand gets sweaty?! cause mine does, need to get me one of those!!

We have same keyboard and mousepad, cool setup.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darth* 
Stop posting massive blurry pictures ffs.

i thought you were talking about my pics


----------



## computeruler

$20 desk at garage sale ftw! The chair was free







I bet you guys like my pencil holder


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspaid* 
Got it from Staples about six months ago when it was on sale.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...product_727061

that was the second desk I considered. I went with the glass and black metal other one that the local staples had.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


$20 desk at garage sale ftw! The chair was free







I bet you guys like my pencil holder










That is an awesome desk for $20


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is my setup! Not fancy, But it works for me.









By cd69scorp at 2010-05-08









By cd69scorp at 2010-05-08


----------



## Madman340

Looks good dude, the positioning is definitely different, and that looks like a beastly chair lol.


----------



## Liighthead

some nice setups :] might post mine 2night lol its nothing special though









EDIT: i was bored so took a pic of my desk(s) i got a small room lol but yeah what u guys/girls think :]]


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Does your hand gets sweaty?! cause mine does, need to get me one of those!!

We have same keyboard and mousepad, cool setup.


Haha, the fan is better than wiping constantly with a towel/pad. Definitely =). The fan does the trick but since I'm 5000+ feet my hands get really dry, super dry. Lotion is king at that point ~ but stays in the bathroom! =)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Decided to give my desk the wire tuck treatment.


----------



## strezz

here's my work station in my bedroom..i know its a mess.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
here's my work station in my bedroom..i know its a mess.









 wouldnt ur case fall? nice setup though

EDIT: wait where r ur cables from puta?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
 wouldnt ur case fall? nice setup though

EDIT: wait where r ur cables from puta?

It's leaning against the wall. I don't think it's plugged in or operational. Heatsink is missing.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
It's leaning against the wall. I don't think it's plugged in or operational. Heatsink is missing.

ow lol didnt see it didnt have a heatsink







lol anywaysss :]


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Decided to give my desk the wire tuck treatment.










Nice taste in speakers.


----------



## IBuyJunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Omg that reminds me, I need to go buy cream for my coffee.









Wish I could get dual monitors.

Here's what I have ATM. Caseless FTW.



















Nice keyboard, sir.


----------



## BeOtCh




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I got this at about 2AM last night. Crappy quality because it's a three picture stitch.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Here's a few shots of my high budget PC Center, AKA the corner of our room.No chots of the CM690 and it's pieces, the fan noise finally got to me so it got confined to the walk in closet behind my desk. My wife says if I deboe any more parts of the house for any more stuff that's only for me it's game over LOL. We also have a 2 car garage that barely holds one car because it's been turned into my Python breeding facility.







One day a man cave will be mine....oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## kcuestag

Where si ur CM690 ?

I can't see any cables going to that other door or anything >.<.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

If you look closely in the 1st pic right below the cross brace on the back of the desk, there is a 2" x 1" hole in the wall ( I know, ghettofab I still need to put a trim plate over it) , the cables are going through there into the closet behind the desk.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CinderellaBoy*


If you look closely in the 1st pic right below the cross brace on the back of the desk, there is a 2" x 1" hole in the wall ( I know, ghettofab I still need to put a trim plate over it) , the cables are going through there into the closet behind the desk.


That ain't a bad idea at all.

I wish I had a closet/room near mine like that.

I hate having my HAF 932 next to my head (almost) but the thing is I love looking at the inside of the case







So I don't see any solution to my problem >.<.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Yeah, mine doesn't have a clear side panel yet anyway, so I'm not missing much.


----------



## ionstorm66

My current set up.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Finally got done with our livingroom. Heres a few before/after pics of my corner.

before










After


----------



## AblueXKRS

You have a house on the beach?!







Lucky!


----------



## airplaneman

Holy crap dude, that looks awesome! Pretty sweet-lookin' wallpaper you have there.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn* 
You have a house on the beach?!







Lucky!

lol I very nearly posted the same thing









Nice wallpaper indeed


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn* 
You have a house on the beach?!







Lucky!


Kinda hard to find a beach in central Illinois! I wish!

Quote:

Holy crap dude, that looks awesome! Pretty sweet-lookin' wallpaper you have there.
Thanks, my wife and i have a lot of time and money into this room.


----------



## KG363

Looks simply amazing


----------



## Offthehook

speaking of cool wallpapers haha I saw the beach and decided to post mine. this is how it was when we got the house and haven't changed it.


----------



## chingu

lol seeing all these great wallpapers makes me somewhat jealous


----------



## FEAR.

OMG that beach wallpaper is awesome


----------



## Super Coffee

Here is my my room. I stitched up a panorama for a better view of the entire room. Yes those are all airsoft guns lined up on my wall. All of them are auto electrics. My monitors there are 22" Samsungs.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*





















That wallpaper provides such an incredible view. I would love sitting at the computer for hours.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb* 
Finally got done with our livingroom. Heres a few before/after pics of my corner.

before








[/IMG]

After

i spy a logitech momo black wheel.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb* 
Finally got done with our livingroom. Heres a few before/after pics of my corner.

before











Ever hacked anything with that sword?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Ever hacked anything with that sword?









I had forgotten all about that thing. Its my sons, and no, not that I know of. Honestly its such a piece o junk that the handle fell off and we tried to epoxy it back on.


----------



## godofdeath

krazyyyyyy glue it


----------



## kcuestag

I organized a little more my room and my PC, need opinions!





Cheers!


----------



## M1A1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I organized a little more my room and my PC, need opinions!

Cheers!

Looks good, that green would drive me crazy but to each his own. You'd probably get better air circulation next to that window or at least not in the corner? Ronaldo and KakÃ¡ posters and you're from Germany, eh?









Here's my setup:










(big, clean desk ftw)










Still working on a front panel for my A900, wish I had a CNC or at least a decent router table and table saw...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1A1* 
Looks good, that green would drive me crazy but to each his own. You'd probably get better air circulation next to that window or at least not in the corner? Ronaldo and KakÃ¡ posters and you're from Germany, eh?









Here's my setup:

Still working on a front panel for my A900, wish I had a CNC or at least a decent router table and table saw...

Well, I am from Spain although I live in Germany for college







So yeah, I'm a HUGE Real Madrid fan.

I love how your room looks, I see no cables at all behind the desk and it's all clean and smooth, very nice!


----------



## anon-nick

nice antec mod^


----------



## Saken

I want to see someone on here who is rich enough and recreates JP's computer room from the movie "Grandmas Boy".
That is the dream computer setup


----------



## computeruler

Did JP talk and act like a robot and steal that one guys video game design?











This? Monitors too high and no desk space.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saken*


I want to see someone on here who is rich enough and recreates JP's computer room from the movie "Grandmas Boy".
That is the dream computer setup
























Personal preference...

I would much rather a triple 24" monitor setup on an L-desk than his setup.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1A1*


Looks good, that green would drive me crazy but to each his own. You'd probably get better air circulation next to that window or at least not in the corner? Ronaldo and KakÃ¡ posters and you're from Germany, eh?









Here's my setup:










(big, clean desk ftw)










Still working on a front panel for my A900, wish I had a CNC or at least a decent router table and table saw...


Love the Zep "curtain", plus, what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## M1A1

Thanks for all the comments.

The speakers are DIY design: 3" TangBand 'fullrange' speaker and a Tymphany LAT250 'woofer' of unique shape. I designed them specifically for this desk setup so that the fullrange driver is right at ear level making the most use of its audible range. The woofers are just weird looking things I had to buy at $50/pair and luckily they are usable down to about 80Hz. Wish I had the money right now to give them the proper power but they will have to live with the tiny T-amp for a while longer.


----------



## AuraNova

M1A1, I love your case mod. Not many people can say they have a white case like that.


----------



## outtamymind

moved about a month or 2 ago and had to get rid of half my desks and now i'm left with this. nothing special and yes i know the desk is messy.


----------



## Super Coffee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


moved about a month or 2 ago and had to get rid of half my desks and now i'm left with this. nothing special and yes i know the desk is messy.



















We have the same keyboard. And we both have a dual mon setup!


----------



## Tirabytes

Replaced my table today







BIGGG space.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tirabytes* 
Replaced my table today







BIGGG space.










lol not much space really ...







looks nice though


----------



## FEAR.

wall mount that monitor and send the smaller one to me







haha its really hard to find another one like it


----------



## Tirabytes

It is big (atleast for me coming from a cramp desk..)

For some reason I like my monitor closer to me especially playing FPS.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
wall mount that monitor and send the smaller one to me







haha its really hard to find another one like it









I am actually looking for another one! And yes you are right, its a mission to find similar to mine. If I do find a similar BenQ 22", I might buy some mounts and put both on portrait next to my 27"!


----------



## Liighthead

i like my setup though... fair bit of room ( cheap though lol ) still moving things around room







but olny 15 so everything takes time
















( my desk is http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post9300585




























)


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*
















i like my setup though... fair bit of room ( cheap though lol ) still moving things around room







but olny 15 so everything takes time
















( my desk is http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post9300585




























)


Wish I could have the same amount of speakers as you and V8 supercars!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tirabytes*


Wish I could have the same amount of speakers as you and V8 supercars!


lol the mids on desk cost $3 each from tip shop thingey.... amp and 2 of the subs where free from pop when he moved XD and got the black kenwood sub for $15 at a garage sale





















so like $20 system







but yeah























EDIT: v8 supercars? what u mean by that part







( random fact... my uncle races them














)


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


lol the mids on desk cost $3 each from tip shop thingey.... amp and 2 of the subs where free from pop when he moved XD and got the black kenwood sub for $15 at a garage sale





















so like $20 system







but yeah























EDIT: v8 supercars? what u mean by that part







( random fact... my uncle races them














)


Your chair man!


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*









[/URL]




This is just sad....


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tirabytes*


Your chair man!










that to lol wasnt quite comfy enouffff ....


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*


We have the same keyboard. And we both have a dual mon setup!










lol thats awesome. love the keyboard, g7 mouse is tempermental but we have an understanding. and i wish my brother would trade me his acer al1916w monitor to match mine and i'll trade him the 17inch monitor i have


----------



## Saken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Awesome...glad I'm not the only one...
Old pic as I have some new additions as well as reorganization...


This was the pic I posted on the post your setup thread...




HOLY CRAP!







That is one of the biggest otaku collections ive ever seen!








But i think my wife would divorce me if i started collecting those things. Atleast she likes Anime








I went to Akihabara last weekend and those things are soo fking expensive!


----------



## Saken

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Here's my updated look.




























Angel why do you have a Beginner driver's sticker in your room??? 
Do you live in Japan too?

HAHAH I laughed so hard when i saw that.


----------



## digitally

nothing fancy about my desk... in a mess, masking tape here and there...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saken*


Angel why do you have a Beginner driver's sticker in your room??? 
Do you live in Japan too?

HAHAH I laughed so hard when i saw that.










Lol I have one just for the sake of having one.

I don't live in Japan. I wish I did.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saken*


Angel why do you have a Beginner driver's sticker in your room??? 
Do you live in Japan too?

HAHAH I laughed so hard when i saw that.










JDM emblem?


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Here's my updated look.



















Very nice monitors!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taintedmind* 
This is just sad.... 

For sure...all comments and opinions welcome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saken* 
HOLY CRAP!







That is one of the biggest otaku collections ive ever seen!








But i think my wife would divorce me if i started collecting those things. Atleast she likes Anime








I went to Akihabara last weekend and those things are soo fking expensive!

Not as big as you may actually think when you see others. I don't know about your wife but you'd be surprised how many women find it interesting (even a turn on)...both anime fan and non-anime fan to see all that stuff. Would probably depend on who you meet or chill with though. As for the price...it does hurt the wallet but it's stuff I only purchase on a yearly bases or every two years.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
you'd be surprised how many women find it interesting (even a turn on)

Is this a joke? I'm not trying to be insulting but that statement is totally unbelievable. How attractive would you rate aforementioned women from 1-10?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


For sure...all comments and opinions welcome.

I don't know about your wife but you'd be surprised how many _*women*_ find it interesting (even a turn on)...



I think you mistake _women_ for _young girls_, generally 25 or younger and probably closer to 21 or younger. That's just my opinion!


----------



## anon-nick

meh my room is gross right now. this is the least blurry of my crappy pictures. i got a job at Kansas university (im only 16!) in the tech department! im going to blow my paycheck on gundam kits.


----------



## airplaneman

Why gundam kits..? Buy some monitors or a CPU/Motherboard..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Why gundam kits..? Buy some monitors or a CPU/Motherboard..


Because Gundams > Computers.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Because Gundams > Computers.


this


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Because Gundams > Computers.


dam straight giant robots killing each other is more awesome than computers


----------



## Simple_echo

Decided I wanted to join the action. Sorry for the poor pictures.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*




















Studio apartment or room in a house?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Studio apartment or room in a house?


Room in a house.


----------



## Gunfire

That room has a lot of potential


----------



## VZif

early days:










http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...27c367934f.jpg




























and RIGHT NOW...


----------



## Madman340

I have the same TV lol... I wish I could just get rid of it.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

My camera usually takes the worst pictures but I noticed how good it looked with morning lighting so I took one and not so bad.


----------



## theCanadian

^Sound Garden FTW.

Was that a writing desk? It looks really good.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


^Sound Garden FTW.

Was that a writing desk? It looks really good.


Thanks I listen to them everyday.

Also, no. It's a small computer desk. My mom got it for me on Christmas, the keyboard tray has a handle like a drawer that folds down. I don't like that part so much but I leave it there to keep my mom happy.

Then the little wheel around box my case sits on is from my really old desk, it went underneath it.


----------



## rpbalmer19

Don't mind my trash in the bottom right.









EDIT: I just realized how terrible my camera makes this look. =[


----------



## quakermaas

New desk,wheel,speakers and monitor.

(under the monitor is a video player, for converting old stuff from camcorder to dvd(just in case you are wondering)))


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


New desk,wheel,speakers and monitor.

(under the monitor is a video player, for converting old stuff from camcorder to dvd(just in case you are wondering)))










Is that a thrustmaster wheel?


----------



## technoredneck95

Is that a granite desk Craigz?


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Is that a granite desk Craigz?

You being sarcastic or something man? That isn't my desk.


----------



## Ckaz

I've been browsing this thread for months but I never actually got around to taking my pics, so here they are:

Desk/Computer Table

























My bed









Dresser/Book shelf









View from my windows

















I will be wall mounting my speakers and the tv soon enough, as well as re organizing my computer table, so I will post the updated pics when I can.


----------



## KG363

looks nice, but messy.

You might want to get a rug to go over the surround sound wires. Nice view btw


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
looks nice, but messy.

You might want to get a rug to go over the surround sound wires. Nice view btw









haha thanks, and yea the speaker setup is only temporary until I get them wall mounted. Its the two weeks of school, then exams, so I've been busy as hell and as a result haven't had time to do a proper cleanup


----------



## amantonas

Got a bunch of computers. Mine's the best though. Federal property auction furniture is the best.








^mine








Sister's on the left, brother's on the right.








piece of crap


----------



## gorb

i dunno why people are hating on that dude for having all them anime figures and crap - having a bunch of computer parts and/or games is just as nerdy.

here's my mess


----------



## airplaneman

I found that I didn't have enough room to use my laptop and my desktop on the same desk..and that I always had to move my keyboard/mouse out of the way to game on my laptop (it's more powerful than my desktop).

Anyways, I grabbed a folding table from my basement, moved some stuff around and ended up with this:










I wish the table was black and glass covered like my desk, but whatever, I still think it looks good.


----------



## gorb

well, it looks level with your desk, so that's good


----------



## t3haxle

Lol, I have the same exact chair.


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*










I still think it looks good.


It doesn't look good. It looks amazing... *drools*


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


well, it looks level with your desk, so that's good


Yeah, it's only 1 CM (~1/2" for you Americans) shorter than my desk. I was worried about that but I'm happy that they are pretty much even.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Lol, I have the same exact chair.


Which one? I love the one on the left, but I hate the one on the right by the window. I keep it for my friends if they come over.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taintedmind*


It doesn't look good. It looks amazing... *drools*


Haha, thanks man. I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Lol, I have the same exact chair.


Me too!... though mine is ripping... and falling apart... and the padding on the bottom is compressed... etc.


----------



## Jtvd78

So here is my room. Pretty good for a 13 year old...
Overall shot of my room:








My setup:








MY New Rig:








G19 keyboard and G9 Mouse:








Speakers:








My receivers:








Surround speakers:


----------



## KG363

dude, that's sick for 13


----------



## computeruler

Why do you 13 year olds have such nice stuff??


----------



## KG363

When i was 13 i had a bed and dresser. Now at 17 I have a great setup but I have saved every penny i have earned and put it into my room and even then I can't match that

EDIT: That's not mentioning your computer specs. I mean, my dad's a well paid lawyer and even then I can't match it


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Why do you 13 year olds have such nice stuff??

Yeah no kidding eh, they always have such sick setups.

Man, when I was 13 I didn't even have my own computer, we had one computer that we shared between the 3 of us and even then it was a 2.4 GHz Celeron single core with integrated graphics.


----------



## KOBALT

I feel since I'm 26 years old, I should tone it down a bit.....nahhhh


----------



## KG363

I love wall mounted monitors and speakers and such

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah no kidding eh, they always have such sick setups.

Man, when I was 13 I didn't even have my own computer, we had one computer that we shared between the 3 of us and even then it was a 2.4 GHz Celeron single core with integrated graphics.

Same here. Until I built this my computer a little more than a year ago, we shared a 4 year old gate way. It's actually pretty sick for it's age. It has a q6600 and it was like $800


----------



## technoredneck95

I feel pretty lucky. I'm barely 15 running a pretty decent setup.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Yeah no kidding eh, they always have such sick setups.

Man, when I was 13 I didn't even have my own computer, we had one computer that we shared between the 3 of us and even then it was a 2.4 GHz Celeron single core with integrated graphics.


Lol same with me. Was stuck with some P4 2.8GHz IIRC. At least it had a video card of some sort but it wasn't very good even for the time. My parents would have never got me something that nice.


----------



## Jtvd78

BTW, I paid for the Rig.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


BTW, I paid for the Rig.


With what income? There's more than $1000 in parts there.

Best I could do when i was 13 was get a few bucks for watching a neighbor's dog while they were gone or mowing some lawns for a few bucks lol.


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


With what income? There's more than $1000 in parts there.

Best I could do when i was 13 was get a few bucks for watching a neighbor's dog while they were gone or mowing some lawns for a few bucks lol.


Birthdays, Christmas, allowance, shoveling neighbors' driveways in the winter, and any other way I could get money


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

I'm 17 but I garden at minimum wage to finance my computer-related interests. It's pretty easy considering that since I'm a minor I don't have to pay rent and living expenses.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


Birthdays, Christmas, allowance, shoveling neighbors' driveways in the winter, and *any other way I could get money*


a bit young to be whoring yourself out yet. Best wait till you 18 to do that.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


a bit young to be whoring yourself out yet. Best wait till you 18 to do that.


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.AldoRaine*


I'm 17 but I garden at minimum wage to finance my computer-related interests. It's pretty easy considering that since I'm a minor I don't have to pay rent and living expenses.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


I feel pretty lucky. I'm barely 15 running a pretty decent setup.


This IS a "post your setup" thread. Got any setup pics?


----------



## AuraNova

I commend the fact this kid saved all of the money he could from Christmas and Birthdays and worked hard just so he COULD buy a computer and build it himself.

When I got holiday money, it was usually spent within a month.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Here's my setup, just rearranged the furniture until I move rooms this summer. Picture quality sucks, taken with a bold 9700.


































Don't know what originally happened with the pictures, whoops.


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


This IS a "post your setup" thread. Got any setup pics?


I posted mine months ago. If you really care that much, feel free to rifle through the hundreds of pages and find it yourself.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


This IS a "post your setup" thread. Got any setup pics?


I've posted before but here's the most recent picture I have.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


I commend the fact this kid saved all of the money he could from Christmas and Birthdays and worked hard just so he COULD buy a computer and build it himself.

When I got holiday money, it was usually spent within a month.


I don't spend a penny of it. That money and jumping on amazing deals got my my setup like I got both 5770's for $60 each and things like that. Even then I can't get near that.

@Jason
That wheel looks awesome. And i have the same monitor. Just bought it on clearance for like $230. I love it


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I don't spend a penny of it. That money and jumping on amazing deals got my my setup like I got both 5770's for $60 each and things like that. Even then I can't get near that.

@Jason
That wheel looks awesome. And i have the same monitor. Just bought it on clearance for like $230. I love it


How did you manage to get a 5770 for $60?!?!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I don't spend a penny of it. That money and jumping on amazing deals got my my setup like I got both 5770's for $60 each and things like that. Even then I can't get near that.


Oh yeah, these days I save what I do get unless there was something I had been wanting for a long while. At 13 years old though, I wouldn't have cared.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*


How did you manage to get a 5770 for $60?!?!


CompUSA had a misprint. They had 5470 specs and picture but it said 5770 on the ad. They realized it was wrong and sent an email to their stores saying not to sell it at that price. I then went to bestbuy and tried to get it "price-matched". It took me three stores but I finally got someone to do it and I bought tow and crossfired them


----------



## Jtvd78

Nice buy


----------



## KG363

The desk is a P.o.S. made of a cardboard-like material


----------



## Super Coffee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtvd78* 
So here is my room. Pretty good for a 13 year old...
Overall shot of my room:








My setup:








MY New Rig:








G19 keyboard and G9 Mouse:








Speakers:








My receivers:








Surround speakers:









I am glad to know that there is a 13 year old out there that still cares about PCs and not just stupid consoles.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
I am glad to know that there is a 13 year old out there that still cares about PCs and not just stupid consoles.

Count me in too, I've first had consoles when I was little (now 17) and few years ago I changed into PC gaming, im deffinitly not going back to Consoles


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Nice setup KG363. Your room looks awesome.


----------



## kcuestag

I'll be posting some newer pictures of mine as soon as I install my SSD today after school


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'd love an SSD. Unfortunately it's at the bottom of the list for me at the moment.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
I'd love an SSD. Unfortunately it's at the bottom of the list for me at the moment.

Yeah mine was at the bottom of the list too, until I found an offer for half price on the Intel X25-M G2 P.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Awesome. Have fun with booting in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Awesome. Have fun with booting in less than 20 seconds.









Will do


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Nice setup KG363. Your room looks awesome.










thanks a lot man! I've been working on it a ton lately


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## t3haxle

@airplane: The one on the left lol


----------



## trivium nate

wing zero!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
@airplane: The one on the left lol

lol That is a sick chair eh?


----------



## t3haxle

Since apparently it's cool for high school kids to post pics now, who's ready for crappy phone pics?

















Monitor, Mouse, Keyboard. Hooray for clicking sort by lowest price on the peripherals section on Newegg XD Also would you look at that lovely ethernet cable running down the corner.








Case, with Mic and Tablet plugged in








AD700s Hooray for messy cables XD

Not pictured-PS3 and Chair

My next upgrade is probably going to be to ditch the television that I never watch and buy a nice monitor and a second 5770.


----------



## thisispatrick

Same desk as me! I HATE IT! Same speakers too?


----------



## kcuestag

Hey Guys!

I've been organizing my room for quite a while now, it was a huge mess before. Here's how it's looking now:







(Add Bad Company 2 and GTA: Episodes From Liberty City, both purchased via Steam, also Just Cause 2).



I hope you really like it, my bedroom (for me), is a great gaming room









Note that the Corsair H50's radiator (On the last picture) is in the rear part of the case, but right now it's in the front part in the DVD bays


----------



## gorb

ew, diet coke


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
ew, diet coke

All you want to say?







I like it







Like my room? ^^


----------



## amantonas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


I commend the fact this kid saved all of the money he could from Christmas and Birthdays and worked hard just so he COULD buy a computer and build it himself.

When I got holiday money, it was usually spent within a month.


There are a lot of 13 year olds who build systems like his. I built mine when I was like 12 and have been adding on since. I'm 14 now. There are a lot of ways to make money when you're young. My favorite is taking advantage of old people.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz* 
Is that a thrustmaster wheel?

Yeah its a thrustmaster F430, I didnt to fork out so much for the logitech G25 or G27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Is that a granite desk Craigz?

Yep its a granite table, the top is about 60 to 70KG , mates helped me bring it up the stairs and nearly had a heart attach


----------



## kcuestag

Noone comments about my room







?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hey Guys!

I've been organizing my room for quite a while now, it was a huge mess before. Here's how it's looking now:




i like what you have down with two seperate computer desks, good idea for the corner of the room if you can find two that the same same height! i allways have trouble finding a place to put the case! but you have got it right!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
i like what you have down with two seperate computer desks, good idea for the corner of the room if you can find two that the same same height! i allways have trouble finding a place to put the case! but you have got it right!

To be honest, it was pure coincidence









The dark desk was from my sister, but she bought a newer one, so I said, hey let's use it to make a "corner" desk on my room, and coincidence, they were same height


----------



## jouatt

Nothing special but I like it


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


There are a lot of 13 year olds who build systems like his. I built mine when I was like 12 and have been adding on since. I'm 14 now. There are a lot of ways to make money when you're young. My favorite is taking advantage of old people.


On my 12th birthday I built a p4 3ghz, some ecs motherboard, 1gb ddr ram, some cheap terrible $20 case, and a 160gb ide hdd. Then my motherboard broke and I bought the cpu and motherboard I have now, and I have slowly upgraded every single thing I have, and I just turned 15. Taking advantage of old people is terrible.


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadBan*


Here is my computer room. The pc is my first modded case. I have been meaning to post the pics, but just haven't gotten around to it.











what desk is that?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jouatt*


Nothing special but I like it








<-snip->


Hail Hail


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


why do you want this a sticky so bad lol...the time will come sooner or later young grasshopper.









Anyways, my setup:










dude i have the same desk but i dismantled the left hand side lol


----------



## TK_80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


20.1" actually









That's why I haven't touched a CD in months. Whenever I buy a game I just rip an image of the disc to my terabyte worth of hard drive. Makes installing games after formatting windows a breeze.


Gotta love deamon tools









The only Rom drive I have is in my file server... I didn't bother with one on my gaming rig...


----------



## computeruler

That post was only about 4 years old


----------



## manifest3r




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


That post was only about 4 years old










lol. That reply was so late I'm actually kind of impressed









I must take a pic of my absolutely tiny computer room for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 








Same desk as me! I HATE IT! Same speakers too? 

Hate it? There isn't a thing I don't like about it, and yeah the Klipsch Promedia rock the house.


----------



## FadeToBright

most recent:


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

I love seeing everyone's setup. It gives me something to strive for in some cases. Here are a couple shots of mine.
Here is a shot of my media center corner where I keep my desktop and my tv (which is hooked to DTV)









Here's a shot of just my PC area from straight ahead. My "desk" sucks, please see my other thread.


----------



## fssbzz

wow very nice interior red paint for your room.


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


wow very nice interior red paint for your room.










Thanks very much! Red is my favorite color and with my dark green carpet my room looks like Christmas all year round! Supposedly getting a new carpet pretty soon, but I love my room so much.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scuzz* 
Thanks very much! Red is my favorite color and with my dark green carpet my room looks like Christmas all year round! Supposedly getting a new carpet pretty soon, but I love my room so much.

u got a lot of canned air there lol


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


u got a lot of canned air there lol


Had some left over from college so I brought it home and now I am prepared for war with dust in my rig. Preparation is half the battle hahaha


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## kcuestag

What kind of speakers are those? How much? And the whole sound system?

All looks great


----------



## gorb

I really like the shelves, I could definitely use those.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I really like the shelves, I could definitely use those.


Agree







I could use those huge shelves for all my PC + PS3 + PS2 games and then my Formula 1 car collection, I might consider buying some shelves for my room, although it's a rental house for 2 and half years so I might not be able to do it >.<


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What kind of speakers are those? How much? And the whole sound system?

All looks great










Thanks.









The speakers are AV123 ELT525M. They're discontinued but AV123 still has some left overs they're selling for $150. The receiver is $290. Price of the headphones vary since they are discontinued as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I really like the shelves, I could definitely use those.


Thanks! I picked up the shelving supplies at Home Depot and put them side by side to make an uber long shelf.


----------



## gorb

How much did you spend on the supplies for the shelf? I don't even know why I'm asking, because I'll be too lazy to do it


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Cleaned it up a bit.





































wow i like how u design ur room.very nice man.
and i saw [email protected]


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


How much did you spend on the supplies for the shelf? I don't even know why I'm asking, because I'll be too lazy to do it










You can build a shelf just like that for around 30.00.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
How much did you spend on the supplies for the shelf? I don't even know why I'm asking, because I'll be too lazy to do it









Here's what I bought:

6 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($5.75)

12 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($3.58)

6 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($9.36)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
wow i like how u design ur room.very nice man.
and i saw [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## gorb

thanks


----------



## cbrazeau1115

What glass L-desk is that? Also can it be taken apart into individual sections and used? I really like the look of it but dont want the L (would rather use it as 2 different desks)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
thanks

Anytime.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
What glass L-desk is that? Also can it be taken apart into individual sections and used? I really like the look of it but dont want the L (would rather use it as 2 different desks)

It's just a cheap L desk I bought from Big Lots along time ago. Staples has something similar where 1 side has a 2nd shelf mine did too, I just took it off.

It does come apart. The curved section is bolted on to the sides of the 2 rectangular sections.


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Here's what I bought:

6 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($5.75)

12 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($3.58)

6 x http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Org...atalogId=10053 ($9.36)

Thanks!


good idea! i might do this soon.
thanks! +rep


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranom* 
good idea! i might do this soon.
thanks! +rep

+1.

+Rep, I also had the idea to do that around my room but didn't know exactly what to buy, thank you for those links.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 









Nice m11x.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


Nice m11x.


It's an M17x..lol


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
It's an M17x..lol



It looks just like its little brother!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
It's an M17x..lol

What's the smaller one?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
What's the smaller one?

They have an M15x and an M11x as well as the M17x which is what I have.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


They have an M15x and an M11x as well as the M17x which is what I have.


I mean the smaller one in your, it looks like there's a smaller laptop next to the big one, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
I mean the smaller one in your, it looks like there's a smaller laptop next to the big one, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.

Oooh, I do have a netbook, but it's an EeePC 1005HA, not an Alienware lol.


----------



## ThirdLap

Alright, I suppose it's about time I showed off my office/computer room. Here's where the magic happens:










Visible in the picture is my Kill-a-Watt, which reminds me to downclock the CPU and turn off the speakers when they aren't in use.

Laptops are an Asus EeePC 1000HE (running OS X Snow Leopard) and a MacBook (also running OS X Snow Leopard).

Everything else is listed in my sig rig.


----------



## FEAR.

now thats a nice setup, very tidy


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


now thats a nice setup, very tidy










Thanks. I'm big on my cable management, both inside and outside the rig.

Truth is though, there's usually a LOT more crap on the desk. This just happened to be taken right after I cleaned up.


----------



## Hyrox

This is my new computer room. Later today, I'll have a nice new black chair. In about three weeks, I should have my new rig built, another 24'' monitor and a new mousepad, so I'll post some updates soon.


----------



## KG363

Is the alienware connected to anything or are the cables in the wall?


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Is the alienware connected to anything or are the cables in the wall?


It is not connected at the moment. I have the monitors and stuff that goes with it in the closet, but I'm undecided if I want to hook it up at the moment. Unfortunately, my Asus laptop is much faster and more capable than the Alienware.


----------



## KG363

lol. It funny how a once top of the line rig can be trumped by a laptop


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


lol. It funny how a once top of the line rig can be trumped by a laptop


Funny and sad at the same time, haha. Oh well...I guess it is the way of computing.


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is a shot of my office at home...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Here is a shot of my office at home...










*drool* nice setup


----------



## chingu

those chairs look awfully comfy


----------



## Josh154

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chingu* 
those chairs look awfully comfy

Agreed!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am home for a year off before I go back to work.. This is just my office in the philippines I have a much more comfortable office in the US. I have been playing too much BC2 I probably need to get less comfortable chairs lol.


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## Nlclock

BlackHoleSon Looks really nice and clear









Here is my room: Please tell me what you think!


----------



## computeruler

Why is there a picture of justin beaver with some gurl on your wall?


----------



## antipesto93

nice, are they dead motherboard on your wall/ceiling


----------



## Nlclock

Yeah







they are both broken. One is mine and one is a friend's

@computeruler It is me and my mom 5 years ago


----------



## KG363

Very nice room!


----------



## Gunfire

In the process of about to paint as you can see on the side.

A couple things that are still on my list is:

Getting rid of these Logitech speakers.
Mounting the Samsung.
Maybe move some things around.


----------



## Super Coffee

This guy's motherboard covered walls are awesome.










http://www.chrisharrison.net/project...lab/index.html


----------



## KG363

that looks dangerous...


----------



## Kill-4-Cash

someone suggested Id post this here. New here so not sure if I put it in the wrong place before.

*



*









*Home Made Chair using my spare car seat*









To Wide for one picture lol


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kill-4-Cash* 
someone suggested Id post this here. New here so not sure if I put it in the wrong place before.

*Home Made Chair using my spare car seat*










I'm going to have to 1 up you and use a aluminum race seat with 5 point harness


----------



## Kill-4-Cash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
I'm going to have to 1 up you and use a aluminum race seat with 5 point harness









LMAO
I'll raise your 1up x10


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kill-4-Cash*


LMAO
I'll raise your 1up x10











That's awesome!


----------



## gorb

haha!

moved the subs and speakers around just a bit the other night:


----------



## supamaryo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Alright, I suppose it's about time I showed off my office/computer room. Here's where the magic happens:










Visible in the picture is my Kill-a-Watt, which reminds me to downclock the CPU and turn off the speakers when they aren't in use.

Laptops are an Asus EeePC 1000HE (running OS X Snow Leopard) and a MacBook (also running OS X Snow Leopard).

Everything else is listed in my sig rig.


What are you using to raise your monitors?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kill-4-Cash*


someone suggested Id post this here. New here so not sure if I put it in the wrong place before.

*Home Made Chair using my spare car seat*









To Wide for one picture lol











i need to make myself one of those chairs, this couch SUCKS.
i have the seats from an old opel kadett lying around, might clean em out and do something with them...

also, that is ridiculous overkill, everyone that has ever owned a computer must commit suicide upon entering that room...


----------



## Shane1244

Build a small monitor stand to hold up my second monitor at the same height.


----------



## Tirabytes

Rotated my other screen portrait and new chair


----------



## C.J.B.




----------



## ChosenLord

My room!!


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C.J.B.* 


Very cute keyboard lamp. Where'd you get it?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Very cute keyboard lamp. Where'd you get it?


If I'm not mistaken, that is the Razer Tarantula keyboard and the light is the Razer Battlelight which is made for the Tarantula.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


My room!!
images


Why do you have your case on books? :O


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
haha!

moved the subs and speakers around just a bit the other night:









why do you have 2 subs


----------



## theCanadian

I count three.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Why do you have your case on books? :O


To improve airflow for the bottom vent.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I count three.


The thingy in the middle looks like a legrest or a puff of some sort.


----------



## chingu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.J.B.*





im in love with this setup








and very cute little keyboard lamp thing you have there


----------



## Fantasysage

I love these threads! Here is mine:










And when you turn to your left you see:


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


why do you have 2 subs


I've got em, so I may as well use em









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I count three.


As gonX said, the middle thing is a mini-ottoman/footrest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


To improve airflow for the bottom vent.


Word, I didn't know there were bottom vents or whatever.


----------



## Dylan

How does it sound with 2 different subs? I tried it once a few months ago, but it was with more pro audio stuff, was pretty nasty.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supamaryo* 
What are you using to raise your monitors?

A stand I built. I used an 8' long section of 8"x3/4" pine, a $2 can of black spray paint, and some wood screws. Total cost was less than $12.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
How does it sound with 2 different subs? I tried it once a few months ago, but it was with more pro audio stuff, was pretty nasty.

It doesn't sound bad to me, but to be honest I don't really notice any difference when using one or both subs. One of these days I'll get an spl meter and do some level matching or calibration or whatever but I'm lazy, and I don't know if that will make any difference either.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


It doesn't sound bad to me, but to be honest I don't really notice any difference when using one or both subs. One of these days I'll get an spl meter and do some level matching or calibration or whatever but I'm lazy, and I don't know if that will make any difference either.


If it sounds fine, why bother.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


If it sounds fine, why bother.










Haha, yeah. I definitely noticed an improvement compared to where I had the smaller sub before - it was under the desk behind the other sub. It was overly boomy. Much better now.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airbozo* 
I once paid almost $700 for a watch. It was to celebrate my first high paying job after getting out of the Navy. I wore it to work one day all proud of it and when I went to stick my hand inside a tape drive to adjust something, it arc welded to the side of the chassis and one of the power conditioning circuits. I still have a noticeable scar from it but the watch took all the voltage and I didn't feel anything but some heat.

I will never spend more than $50 on a watch again. When I wear a watch, I wear my Goofy watch proudly.


my dad got me this on sale for 250$


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


my dad got me this on sale for 250$










That is a sick looking watch..


----------



## sleepy916

The knob on the right is huge..


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy916*


The knob on the right is huge..


you unscrew it to get to the stuff


----------



## sleepy916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you unscrew it to get to the stuff


You can open the watch up? or are you talking about just making the hands move?


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
my dad got me this on sale for 250$

Nice watch brother, but I have to tell you, Russian Diver Invictas don't go for anywhere near $250. They usually run ~$79 to $99.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you unscrew it to get to the stuff


"the stuff"?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


"the stuff"?


Lol. The knobs to change the time.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Nice watch brother, but I have to tell you, Russian Diver Invictas don't go for anywhere near $250. They usually run ~$79 to $99.


you are right, he paid too much. at the mall they are 400$ but on amazon they are 99$.

and..... view my room worklog here >>> http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...oom-sucks.html
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAm #1









thats my bed in the corner!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Lol. The knobs to change the time.


Why does it have to be so huge? I've never seen anything that gigantic.


----------



## Caustin

...


----------



## Lunatic721

I have entered the world of Dual Monitors


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
My view from the sofa









Dining table/modding table. Generally being used for one or the other.
Portrait of Kramer is from my sons. They say it's perfect for me.


Epic Sienfeld picture. I use to have a shirt with that on it.


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you are right, he paid too much. at the mall they are 400$ but on amazon they are 99$.

and..... view my room worklog here >>> http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...oom-sucks.html
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAm #1









thats my bed in the corner!


That's what my dorm room looked like last year.


----------



## D1G1tal_one

Kinda old actually since then I have gotten a razer destruct-or mouse pad and razer deathadder. Also thats an ottoman under my desk not a sub( but i have a sub hidden under it







)


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
I have entered the world of Dual Monitors


















I spy with my little eye something beginning with N.....64

this is my current set up, pure pwnage!


----------



## MoonTar

Just cleaned out my room so I could move my computer to a more airy spot. Got my computer propped up on my Java books.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

I love most of the furniture in these pics is from IKEA....IKEA FTW!!!!


----------



## computeruler

Why do you have 7 xboxs


----------



## sleepy916

Jebus, how many xboxes did you go through?


----------



## xquisit

srsly, why so many xbox's?


----------



## catmmm

New desk. 
TY Ikea.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Why do you have 7 xboxs


I actually have 12.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleepy916*


Jebus, how many xboxes did you go through?










They all work fine, so I guess I haven't gone "through" any.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


srsly, why so many xbox's?


I collect Xboxs and use them as media boxes, here are three more that were off to the side.









Yes there are Xboxs in those boxes.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


New desk. 
TY Ikea.




















That rig looks pretty sweet. Lets see a close up. I just bought a GTX 480 HC FTW on ebayfor 510 bucks so i am pretty happy right now.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
New desk.
TY Ikea.


5.1 nazi rampage incom-
nevermind


----------



## computeruler

Of all the strange things people collect... xboxs


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
5.1 nazi rampage incom-
nevermind









I actually want to sell these because I am obviously not utilizing them to their full potential...but I am far too lazy hahah


----------



## sleepy916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
I actually want to sell these because I am obviously not utilizing them to their full potential...but I am far too lazy hahah

I sold mine for the very same reason, they are a pain to sell. Usually shipping kills it for most potential buyers, unless you sell it for way below what it is worth.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
I actually want to sell these because I am obviously not utilizing them to their full potential...but I am far too lazy hahah

I'm diggin' those R4's and that acrylic case!

I'm actually interested in that desk, I heard it's a Galant style desk sold at Ikea... am I right?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepy916* 
I sold mine for the very same reason, they are a pain to sell. Usually shipping kills it for most potential buyers, unless you sell it for way below what it is worth.

Yeah exactly. Which is why I don't want to. It's probably not even worth it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I'm diggin' those R4's and that acrylic case!

I'm actually interested in that desk, I heard it's a Galant style desk sold at Ikea... am I right?

Yeah. We got white because it was the cheapest color. The whole desk ended up being around $250.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Of all the strange things people collect... xboxs

hey xbox's are awesome. Possibly my favorite system


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
I actually want to sell these because I am obviously not utilizing them to their full potential...but I am far too lazy hahah

if you mean the surround, yeah...but if you like music, you'd be happier with a nice pair of quality speakers and perhaps a sub







i haven't sold my z-5500s either, but that's because i'm lazy as well


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
if you mean the surround, yeah...but if you like music, you'd be happier with a nice pair of quality speakers and perhaps a sub







i haven't sold my z-5500s either, but that's because i'm lazy as well

I've noticed they are more expensive now? they used to be 250-300 new often and now I see them for almost 400.

I'm happy I got mine for 180 with some guy in craiglist and then 5 months later they went bad and I was able to RMA them to logitech no recipt or anything and got a new pair/new version!

But eventually I want to sell them aswell I can't even turn the volume half way because every body in the house thinks it's way too loud.


----------



## heyitsryan

Hey all! First post on this forum. great place you got here.

Heres some pic's of my setup.



















Musashi 1060 carbon steel katana (for surviving the zombie apocalypse)
dual Acer X223W monitor's
Logitech G500 mouse
Saitek Eclipe 2 keyboard
Logitech G13 gamepad (which i find using more for photoshop than gaming)

Also in one pic my Acer aspire one netbook was on my desk. It's normally not there.

Here is my pc:




























PC specs

Xion 2 pc case which i painted to be muscle car orange and black (still a work in progress. need's more LED's!)
AMD phenom 2 X4 9950 2.6ghz (OC'd to 3.2ghz)
EVGA 9800GT 512mb graphics card (need's to be updated)
8gb OCZ gold series ram
1tb wd caviar black drive
Antec earthworks 650 watt psu
Corsair Hydro H50 cpu cooler

Anywho that's my setup. I mostly do photo editing and graphic design but my pc is my entertainment center as well sine i don't have cable and I don't have a nice tv I watch all my shows online. I hope my post isn't too big. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
Why does it have to be so huge? I've never seen anything that gigantic.

That's what she said.


----------



## anon-nick

omg thats the best Xion case ever!

oh no double post


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
I actually want to sell these because I am obviously not utilizing them to their full potential...but I am far too lazy hahah

do you still have verizon FiOS?


----------



## TheWolfe

The hell is a "media box"? To each his own, I guess.
Also, I have that same Heart wallpaper.

And is it just me, or do you cringe when you see someone with a dual or triple monitor setup and they're the same size but different brands/designs?

I understand having a nice 22" monitor and having some POS 19inch on the side, but when you actively go out and say "I have a nice monitor, let me pair it up with someone of the same size!" and they get a different brand monitor, they completely mismatch and the plastic rims of the monitors looks ugly next to each other.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
The hell is a "media box"? To each his own, I guess.
Also, I have that same Heart wallpaper.

And is it just me, or do you cringe when you see someone with a dual or triple monitor setup and they're the same size but different brands/designs?

I understand having a nice 22" monitor and having some POS 19inch on the side, but when you actively go out and say "I have a nice monitor, let me pair it up with someone of the same size!" and they get a different brand monitor, they completely mismatch and the plastic rims of the monitors looks ugly next to each other.

Usually they're not actively deciding "I want a different brand," it just happens that another brand is better or cheaper at the time they start looking for their second monitor. But I do agree that if I ever decided to go dual monitors, I'd have to make sure they were exactly the same.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
Yeah. We got white because it was the cheapest color. The whole desk ended up being around $250.

That sucks, I want a black desk







I hope it's not that much more expensive... if it is, a black/white theme won't be so terrible.

Thanks for sharing!

I guess I'll post a pic of my setup.. I'm bored!

EDIT: Nvm, I'm going outside to smoke!


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
omg thats the best Xion case ever!

oh no double post

LOL! Thanks. I'm not so much in love with the case anymore but i put so much work into painting it that I hate to switch to another case. She has pretty nice airflow though, especially when you only have 1 hard drive in the case which allows more open space for air to move.I also did alot of cable management so air moves pretty nice through there.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heyitsryan* 
Logitech G13 gamepad (which i find using more for photoshop than gaming)

I have the belkin n52te (which is the same thing) and i cant for the life of me get used to it in games, it doesn't have the ctrl button where I need it so.... no quick prone = waste of money, but i have found real use for it (like you) in CS5, it makes my life so much easier, plus its customisable to the max and looks great glowing blue on my shoddy desk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
That sucks, I want a black desk







I hope it's not that much more expensive... if it is, a black/white theme won't be so terrible.

Thanks for sharing!

I guess I'll post a pic of my setup.. I'm bored!

EDIT: Nvm, I'm going outside to smoke!

I wish there was an IKEA or VILA near me! i have to go skip-diving if I want anything new!


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Homemade desk ftw


----------



## antipesto93

hey








im not sure if i have posted on this thread allready, but here is my rig









i would like a corner/L desk i'm 16, with no job







so cant really afford one so i make do with this glass one from ikea


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


hey








im not sure if i have posted on this thread allready, but here is my rig









i would like a corner/L desk i'm 16, with no job







so cant really afford one so i make do with this glass one from ikea











































You have a monitor in your case? What is it? I've never seen that before.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


You have a monitor in your case? What is it? I've never seen that before.


lol na its not a monitor, its a NZXT sentry fan controller, i only have one fan connected at this time though


----------



## telnet247

Just need a decent headphone stand now and my workstation is complete
























Can't get enough of that wood!


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
I have the belkin n52te (which is the same thing) and i cant for the life of me get used to it in games, it doesn't have the ctrl button where I need it so.... no quick prone = waste of money, but i have found real use for it (like you) in CS5, it makes my life so much easier, plus its customisable to the max and looks great glowing blue on my shoddy desk

The Logitech G13 has an awesome software panel that allows you to assign any keystroke or macro to any hey on the gamepad. It's pretty awesome for gaming I just don't game all the time.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


Just need a decent headphone stand now and my workstation is complete
























Can't get enough of that wood!










thats what she said.

how are the temps and noise of your rig? it looks really quiet and sexy


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Here is my current setup. Not exactly tidy but effective for me.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 
Here is my current setup. Not exactly tidy but effective for me.

antec 1200 nvidia edition? WUT


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
antec 900 nvidia edition? WUT

Antec 1200 with a custom painted nvidia logo painted by yours truely.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx* 
Antec 1200 with a custom painted nvidia logo painted by yours truely.









oh cool.

BACK WALL DOG POSTER EDITION?? WUT?


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
oh cool.

BACK WALL DOG POSTER EDITION?? WUT?

Compliments of the GF.....


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
thats what she said.
how are the temps and noise of your rig? it looks really quiet and sexy

Thanks man. Temps are pretty good: cpu idles around 35c (< 50c under load); gpu ~50c range; chipset ~40c

Noise wise the loudest thing in my rig is my platter hdd, I wish TB-range SSDs would come out already. Clickedy clickedy click


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
They have a 1tb ssd. It's only about 3k.

Are you talking about that OCZ Z-drive? I would sell my sister for one of those. Just kidding... Or am I?


----------



## t3haxle

That's not expensive at all XD


----------



## anon-nick

YOU ArE MY QUEEN Zoey D


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Did you really just put a picture of your sister on the internet

Dude thats my new sig


----------



## nardox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Did you really just put a picture of your sister on the internet

That's Zooey Deschanel....I'd pay $3499+Express Mail shipping for her anytime


----------



## anon-nick

so, this thread is now called OFFICIAL Zoey D pictures thread


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
so, this thread is now called OFFICIAL Zoey D pictures thread









lol get off /hr/


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telnet247* 
lol get off /hr/

/hr/ high res on _that site_?

these are from my personal folder


----------



## nardox

It was about to become a sister market place thread before someone posted the pic of Zooey D...


----------



## anon-nick

i would hate for her to be my sister, if you know what i mean


----------



## nardox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
i would hate for her to be my sister, if you know what i mean

I know exactly what you are talking about...lol


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
i would hate for her to be my sister, if you know what i mean

Well she isn't my real sister, she's my step sister. So it's still fine


----------



## anon-nick

well there are two so we can share.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
*omg omg omg zoey d you are my queen*

you have no chance matey







you would never get her into your room unless you keep it tidy.


----------



## anon-nick

hahahahaha max.

the lack of zoey is appalling guys, this is _the_ zoey d thread! whats up with you people?


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
hahahahaha max.

the lack of zoey is appalling guys, this is _the_ zoey d thread! whats up with you people?

i thought this was the post-your-PC-room-setup thread?









My room... I do realize how incredibly 7-year-old it looks, I'm working on that... I just haven't really cared about it all the way 'till i was 12 then the dreadful monster called homework and the great evil called projects descended. So... yeah....


























Je voudrais les steak-frites


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
Je voudrais les steak-frites









I see your steak-frites and raise you the dinner of champions:


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telnet247* 
I see your steak-frites and raise you the dinner of champions:









no steak = phail IMO!!!1!


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
no steak = phail IMO!!!1!

I have hash browns? What more do you want?


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telnet247* 
I have hash browns? What more do you want?









oooh didn't c teh hashbrowns. maybe a semi-phail then.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Hash browns. Om nom nom.


----------



## AuraNova

Darn, this thread is making me hungry now.


----------



## KG363

Seriously

Be back. I'm going out for some steak and hash browns lol


----------



## maxextz

this _is_ a girls room right?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Seriously

Be back. I'm going out for some steak and hash browns lol

Bring some for me! I'd like the steak medium rare please.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Bring some for me! I'd like the steak medium rare please.

No.

Only because you wanted it raw


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


No.

Only because you wanted it raw


















Medium rare is not raw.

I like some juice in my steak..not a seared peace of meat that can only be cut with a hacksaw. So if you don't mind, I'll take that steak now. Preferably a Ribeye but I'll settle for a T-Bone or New York Strip.


----------



## KG363

To each his own. And I don't think it's stay warm in the mail from miami to Toronto


----------



## anon-nick

mhhm taco johns


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


To each his own. And I don't think it's stay warm in the mail from miami to Toronto


Lol yup, I'm just messin with ya. I suppose it wouldn't, maybe next time.


----------



## last_exile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


this _is_ a girls room right?


















Yeah. I don't think boys would go for stuffed animals much...

EDIT: since we can't drop a joke on OCN without stepping on anyone's toes...

It is the internet after all.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Lol yup, I'm just messin with ya. I suppose it wouldn't, maybe next time.

I hope you settle for this








Free internet steak, medium rare


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


Just need a decent headphone stand now and my workstation is complete








(PICS)
Can't get enough of that wood!
(PIC)


What desk is that your using? Im looking for something exactly like that around 45" or less.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Got some accent lighting installed.


----------



## KG363

very nice


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Free internet steak, medium rare

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Why not just bite into a warm cow?


----------



## AuraNova

*FaLLeNAn9eL:* Nice lighting. Good job. Love that Harman Kardon receiver too.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
very nice

Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little. Why not just bite into a warm cow?

Seriously? Anything cooked more than Medium is no bueno, imo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
*FaLLeNAn9eL:* Nice lighting. Good job. Love that Harman Kardon receiver too.









Thank you.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Seriously? Anything cooked more than Medium is no bueno, imo.

To be fair that didn't even look medium rare, and did look quite disgusting. Medium is fine with me, but nearly alive? No ty


----------



## mr. biggums

here is a quick update to my room its been painted slightly rearranged

























the rest of my room right now is filled with clothing seeing as i'm going threw it all so i will not take pictures of those area's lol.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Anything cooked more than Medium is *much less likely to cause microbial foodborne illnesses*.


FTFY.

Have you ever taken a university-level Microbiology class? Nutrition Science? Undercooked meat is incredibly dangerous, my friend.


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


What desk is that your using? Im looking for something exactly like that around 45" or less.


It's an Ikea Mikael with a glass top. Are you sure you have enough room? This thing is *HEUG*

On an unrelated note boo medium rare steaks and yay to quarter pounders; the only meat a man needs


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


To be fair that didn't even look medium rare, and did look quite disgusting. Medium is fine with me, but nearly alive? No ty


It's a tad bloody but if it's cooked to the proper temperature specified by the FDA, it's perfectly safe to eat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


FTFY.

Have you ever taken a university-level Microbiology class? Nutrition Science? Undercooked meat is incredibly dangerous, my friend.


Yes. Undercooked meat can be dangerous. However, The FDA states that beef (Ungrounded) must be cooked to an internal temperature of at least 145Â°F to be considered safe. At that temperature, whatever food borne micro organism will be rendered dead while leaving you with a medium rare steak. I've cooked steak before and even though it may look scary but if you cook it correctly, you'll be okay.

It may be disturbing to you but if you cook it properly, it's by no means dangerous.

Source: http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...able/index.asp


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


It's a tad bloody but if it's cooked to the proper temperature specified by the FDA, it's perfectly safe to eat.


And I can guarantee you that the meat pictured has not been cooked to anywhere near 145Â°C. The meat pictured is rare, and has likely gone no higher that ~125Â°F. Escherichia coli would fist bump, thank you for making him comfortable, and ask for a beer.

Quote:



Yes. Undercooked meat can be dangerous. However, The FDA states that beef (Ungrounded) must be cooked to an internal temperature of at least 145Â°F to be considered safe. At that temperature, whatever food borne micro organism will be rendered dead while leaving you with a medium rare steak.


'At least 145Â°F' translates to meat cooked to _at least_ medium. This means that even the centermost area of the steak has reached at least 145Â°F, i.e. no redness, no blood, light pink center. Getting the center of a 1 1/2" steak to 145Â°F means cooking it to a point beyond what most people would consider as 'medium'. Considering the fact that screwing this up could literally kill members of my family, I prefer to err on the side of caution here.


----------



## gorb

medium rare is the best


----------



## grav1t0n

why the hell are we talking about steak


----------



## KG363

the only reason I gave him medium-rare is because that's what he prefers. I prefer medium-well but he requested medium-rare.


----------



## Sgtbash

Temp setup:


----------



## KG363

I like it but you should get new speakers to replace those old dell ones.

Also, this is the steak discussion thread


----------



## antipesto93

are you using the dell keyboard because its all you have temporarily , or do you prefer it for typing? 
for some reason i find it much easier to type on those than on my G11


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I like it but you should get new speakers to replace those old dell ones.

Also, this is the steak discussion thread


As I said temp set up, I do have some altec lansing speakers now, that pic was from a bit back.

Also this is the current setup:










And yes, this dell keyboard rocks in my opinion


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Temp setup:


<brando>

Stella!!

</brando>


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I like it but you should get new speakers to replace those old dell ones.

Also, this is the steak discussion thread

im sorry, you got it wrong. This is the Zoey D picture thread.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
here is a quick update to my room its been painted slightly rearranged


















the rest of my room right now is filled with clothing seeing as i'm going threw it all so i will not take pictures of those area's lol.

shure 840 ftw!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


shure 840 ftw!


there only 440's because i'm poor and didn't notice a difference when i tried them both lol.


----------



## millerlite3421

college apartment. gonna have to start over for the 5th time due to moving soon
Attachment 157499

Attachment 157500

and to continue the steak discussion, medium-rare is the ONLY way to fully enjoy a steak. i prefer juice as opposed to beef jerkey. 
Attachment 157502


----------



## dpx [R]

compuer ruler, u have the same keyboard, mouse, and apparently the same deskmat as me -.-


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *millerlite3421* 
college apartment. gonna have to start over for the 5th time due to moving soon

and to continue the steak discussion, medium-rare is the ONLY way to fully enjoy a steak. i prefer juice as opposed to beef jerkey.
Attachment 157502



















I just ate and now I'm hungry


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
Yeah. I don't think boys would go for stuffed animals much... I got some of my dad's mexicans to move everything out and take down the wallpaper an hour or so ago. Now I have to sleep on the couch... But it looks a lot better









edit: by mexicans I mean workers, most of which are Mexican but some aren't. That wasn't a racist statement!

Then why couldn't you just say "my dad's employees" ???

Idiot.


----------



## TestECull

Ahh, my lair. It's not all that pretty, but it's where I call home, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Refurnish it perhaps. I want a Lay-Z-Boy.









Erm...yeah...


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
Then why couldn't you just say "my dad's employees" ???

Idiot.

Seriously. Please don't refer to human beings as possessions. Despite all the money daddy makes, he does not own the men in his employ.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Seriously. Please don't refer to human beings as possessions. Despite all the money daddy makes, he does not own the men in his employ.


What? They would be employed by his father, and thus by the rules of grammer in the English language, the would be his Dad's employees. Just because you don't like the posses nature of the sentence doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## maxextz

back on topic people.enough food and racists innuendos







although the food does look very tasty







.

how can you look at that monitor when its up high like that







dont you get a pain in your neck?


----------



## Gunfire

It looks like he/she has a recliner


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


back on topic people.enough food and racists innuendos







although the food does look very tasty







.

how can you look at that monitor when its up high like that







dont you get a pain in your neck? 











I'm used to it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


It looks like he/she has a recliner










I wish. But no. I have a foldout couch with three or four mattresses stacked ontop of the foldout bed. I simply sit on the corner of the mattress and use the right side backrest of the couch as a mouse pad. You can actually see the mouse sitting there in the picture.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Then why couldn't you just say "my dad's employees" ???

Idiot.


lol it was a joke.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


lol it was a joke.


Hilarious.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Hilarious.











you don't laugh at stereotypes? i don't believe you


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you don't laugh at stereotypes? i don't believe you


Not everyone does. Sure, the majority of people probably do, but there are still those who don't and you have to respect their feelings too.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you don't laugh at stereotypes? i don't believe you


Mexicans are the only ones who move furniture and such? No. There was no stereotype in that statement.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


you don't laugh at stereotypes? i don't believe you


I do laugh at (light hearted) jokes pertaining to stereotypes.

And I don't laugh at degrading stereotypes unless the joke is so cleverly crafted that I can't help myself, and after that, I follow it up with, "That's terrible!"

Yours was not a joke. It was pure stereotyping.


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


What? They would be employed by his father, and thus by the rules of gramm*e*r in the English language, *the* would be his Dad's employees.


Of course, but this has absolutely nothing to do with what I stated in my original quote. Go back and reread it, slowly this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThirdLap*


Despite all the money daddy makes, he does not *own* the men in his employ.


I'm not sure where you come from, but in most parts of the world employment of an individual is not the same as ownership. Referring to a group of people as 'my Mexicans', 'my Chinamen', 'my Filipinos', or 'my' followed any nationality - is flat out disparaging and derogatory.

Quote:



Just because you don't like the *posses* nature of the sentence doesn't make it any less true.


You have very poor reading comprehension skills.


----------



## TestECull

Can we stop tearing into one another long enough to talk about the lairs posted herein?


----------



## canoners

mine:










messy, but it works


----------



## Bandrew

I finally got some pictures, kind of crappy quality though...


----------



## iTravis

Just turn my bedroom into my office/gaming setup/entertainment room.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

what do ya think? Kinda thrown together... but it works real well :-D


----------



## IBuyJunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
Ahh, my lair. It's not all that pretty, but it's where I call home, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Refurnish it perhaps. I want a Lay-Z-Boy.









Erm...yeah...










HAHA. You have a head gaskit above your computer. I have a 700r4 rebuild kit above mine!


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IBuyJunk* 
HAHA. You have a head gaskit above your computer. I have a 700r4 rebuild kit above mine!

What are you talking about? That is obviously a horizontal cup/can holder.


----------



## last_exile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
Then why couldn't you just say "my dad's employees" ???

Idiot.

looks like i started something. It's kind of a common joke, i don't know why everyone's so worked up about it... If i have offended anyone, I'm sorry, but you must not live in the south or something.

and when did i say my dad owned any human beings? i didn't think so many people took the english language so literally!

And also you don't have to be rich to hire people to move furniture.

fixed: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post9491989


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I hope you settle for this








Free internet steak, medium rare

I must have missed this photo somehow but sir, that looks delicious. I thank you for that steak.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I must have missed this photo somehow but sir, that looks delicious. I thank you for that steak.

np. It should be in the mail


----------



## snoball

Here's mine ^^


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
Just cleaned out my room so I could move my computer to a more airy spot. Got my computer propped up on my Java books.


















i know a guy from the xbox-scene when someone has that many xbox 1's, and special editions


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 






















































what do ya think? Kinda thrown together... but it works real well :-D

Olivia.

Yum


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA* 
i know a guy from the xbox-scene when someone has that many xbox 1's, and special editions









You know it!


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
looks like i started something. It's kind of a common joke, i don't know why everyone's so worked up about it... If i have offended anyone, I'm sorry, but you must not live in the south or something.

and when did i say my dad owned any human beings? i didn't think so many people took the english language so literally!

And also you don't have to be rich to hire people to move furniture.

fixed: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post9491989

I DO live in the south, Houston to be exact. I'm from Mexican descent and that's the reason that joke doesn't appeal to me, nor does any other "stereotypical" joke.

Anyways, bad try at a joke, gg, lets move on.


----------



## KG363

My brother lost the xbox in Tallahassee


----------



## last_exile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*












that same linksys router failed on me yesterday


----------



## linkin93

Got a new cooler. Xigmatek Red Scorpion. It's better than my zalman 7000al-cu and ita quiter... pretty good for push pins!

pics:


----------



## hotsauce2007

My room:










.









.


----------



## ace8uk

I may as well stick up some newer photos of my room.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Lookin' very good!

I love that poster! Where'd you get it?


----------



## technoredneck95

Nice Ipod ace8uk. I use to have one and I sold it awhile back when I was in need of some money. Dang I wished I hadn't now, they have such a sweet color scheme.


----------



## KG363

I like your room a lot. What you need is a tv to hang on the wall across from the bed lol


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
^ Lookin' very good!

I love that poster! Where'd you get it?

I bought it from a Poster Fair up at my University campus, I've seen it for sale online a few places though. You can buy it here. http://www.popartuk.com/art/steez/bi...161-poster.asp


----------



## Holyjunk

Just recently cleaned, o and a new chair!


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


I may as well stick up some newer photos of my room.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1292/...332e002a_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/...d9f23721_b.jpg



I like it


----------



## Arrec Barrwin




----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holyjunk* 
Just recently cleaned, o and a new chair!









I have that chair and it rocks.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 



























We have the same two monitors









And you have some serious looking speakers


----------



## airplaneman

I moved some things around so I could get my rig off the floor in an attempt to get better wireless signal. I like the look of this better, but my signal is still bad







.


----------



## Fantasysage

^^ Nice, but those speakers ware WAY too high. Tweeters should be at ear level.


----------



## technoredneck95

Doesn't appear he has to much desk space to spare.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
^^ Nice, but those speakers ware WAY too high. Tweeters should be at ear level.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Doesn't appear he has to much desk space to spare.

Yeah, I used to have them on either side of that middle column thing where the monitor/receiver is sitting but I needed the space. I'm going to build some speaker stands sometime I think.


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


I have that chair and it rocks.










I know! It retailed for $180 but I got it for $80!


----------



## Dylan

Just cleaned up some. I really need to clean my camera lens!


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Just cleaned up some. I really need to clean my camera lens!










Doesn't look very "audiophile" to me =(


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Doesn't look very "audiophile" to me =(

Oh I know, trust me. My home stuff is pretty sub par. I'm a live sound man though, not a pc sound enthusiast. I own a set of QSC K12's and Ksub's, as well as an A&H GL-2400 and a Presonus 24ch Digital Mixer, and a bunch of other gear/cables. Live sound is where it's at


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Oh I know, trust me. My home stuff is pretty sub par. I'm a live sound man though, not a pc sound enthusiast. I own a set of QSC K12's and Ksub's, as well as an A&H GL-2400 and a Presonus 24ch Digital Mixer, and a bunch of other gear/cables. Live sound is where it's at









Ah, gotcha


----------



## DoubleX

heres mine hope you guys like


----------



## gorb

cute trash can


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I moved some things around so I could get my rig off the floor in an attempt to get better wireless signal. I like the look of this better, but my signal is still bad







.










I just got some speakers that look like that and put them just like you have them


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I just got some speakers that look like that and put them just like you have them

Haha, right on dude! Mine are like 40 years old but they're still going strong. The left one actually got messed up somehow and pumps out considerably more bass than the right one..no idea why, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## eureka




----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eureka* 









*YOU HAVE ONE OF THOSE!* i want to be you


----------



## pyresim

----------------
Now playing: Eminem - 06. Lose Yourself Remix Feat. Fabolous
via FoxyTunes


----------



## pyresim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoubleX* 
heres mine hope you guys like



















fios right?


----------



## waar




----------



## anon-nick

i love that wall waar


----------



## waar

thanks, it took awhile to get used to. was really bright coming from a candy apple red color


----------



## KG363

I prefer normal wall colors to Electric Green and Candy Red


----------



## Marin

*November 2nd, 2008*



*May 28th, 2010*


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


*May 28th, 2010*











I like. You can hide a bunch of stuff behind the monitor.


----------



## portauthority

Mirra chair? How do you like it. My school has these set up and I don't like the clammy back feel


----------



## Woundingchaney

Not sure if I have posted in this thread before but this is my library:



















Couldnt fit all the books in the photo, but you guys get the idea. Yes I am and have been a dork for quite some time now.


----------



## gorb

Books are nice. Your monitor is way too high, unless your torso is abnormally long.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *portauthority* 
Mirra chair? How do you like it. My school has these set up and I don't like the clammy back feel

I love it. Once it's setup just right it offers an insane amount of support.

(Unlike the first pic, I have the bar closer to the middle for lumbar support)


----------



## imtony

Does anyone have this desk
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Glas...r-Desk/9193530
and know how it compares to the one from frys?


----------



## Brad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imtony* 
Does anyone have this desk
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Glas...r-Desk/9193530
and know how it compares to the one from frys?

I have it, it's okay, doesn't store much. It is very sturdy, my computer and monitors sit on it. If I could rebuy a desk, it would have drawers and storage. Also, I took the middle piece out and now have 2 desks.


----------



## Salami991

Crap camera and low lighting, but still:


----------



## stevebaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
*November 2nd, 2008*



I Spy a shisha pipe....you hit it up with some Nakhla DA?


----------



## danascully

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 
BlackHoleSon Looks really nice and clear









Here is my room: Please tell me what you think!










20 pages ago, but this is a really cool room. Love the poster.


----------



## godofdeath

i needa get or steal me a herman miller


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Got some accent lighting installed.



























Ooh, I love your setup. Simplistic and organized.


----------



## Hyrox

This is my new setup guys. Hopefully I'll get it cleaned up soon, get a new mousepad and another 24'' monitor. The computer is brand new, build it on Friday. The case is a Lian Li PC-B70. Specs are in my sig.

Sorry about the picture quality...I cannot find my digital camera.


----------



## paccman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 










what do ya think? Kinda thrown together... but it works real well :-D

I'm not sure it is such a good idea to have your wireless router so close to where you sit. Radiation is bad.


----------



## peacemaker91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extremism* 
*My simplistic set up*









*Another View*









omg.... i wish i had that


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paccman* 
I'm not sure it is such a good idea to have your wireless router so close to where you sit. Radiation is bad.

Lol seriously or did i miss the /sarcasm?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol seriously or did i miss the /sarcasm?

Some people actually believe that. My father does as well. Doesn't mean I do though...


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol seriously or did i miss the /sarcasm?

Yes it produces a very tiny amount of radiation (everything electronic does).


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Some people actually believe that. My father does as well. Doesn't mean I do though...

Oh I do, I don't even sit withing 15 feet of my PC or monitor.









But seriously, I think it takes something like 15 hours a day of exposure to put you at risk. For those of us that have lives and/or sleep, this is not a problem. Not to mention that we already live in a veritable bath of electromagnetic radiation. There's no escaping it.


----------



## Billy O

Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.


----------



## Billy O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Oh I do, I don't even sit withing 15 feet of my PC or monitor.









But seriously, I think it takes something like 15 hours a day of exposure to put you at risk. For those of us that have lives and/or sleep, this is not a problem. Not to mention that we already live in a veritable bath of electromagnetic radiation. There's no escaping it.

As someone who measures radiation for a living I can tell you that the radiation produced by wireless routers and LCD monitors is non-ionizing. That means it can't really hurt you because the energy is too low to damage your cells. It's just like radio waves or microwaves.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.

What kind of desks are those in the left picture?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
As someone who measures radiation for a living I can tell you that the radiation produced by wireless routers and LCD monitors is non-ionizing. That means it can't really hurt you because the energy is too low to damage your cells. It's just like radio waves or microwaves.

It's like microwaves?! WE'RE ALL DOOMED! I'M MEEEEELLLLLLLLLTTTTTIIINNNNGGGG........

jk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
What kind of desks are those in the left picture?

I believe they are 4-legged desks.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

got my chair and desk for free : )


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Oh I do, I don't even sit withing 15 feet of my PC or monitor.









But seriously, I think it takes something like 15 hours a day of exposure to put you at risk. For those of us that have lives and/or sleep, this is not a problem. Not to mention that we already live in a veritable bath of electromagnetic radiation. There's no escaping it.

Oh ****. I better get away from the computers then. I've got 4 on my desk, a whole tower behind me and some more behind me. I'm at this desk over 15 hours a day. Am I going to die?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Oh ****. I better get away from the computers then. I've got 4 on my desk, a whole tower behind me and some more behind me. I'm at this desk over 15 hours a day. Am I going to die?

Will you die any sooner? No. Will you die lonely? Yes.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 










is that the sub from logitech z-2300's but with different speakers?


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Will you die any sooner? No. Will you die lonely? Yes.

Lawl.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 









Nice knees.


----------



## computeruler

Wow. Those are some small legs!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
As someone who measures radiation for a living I can tell you that the radiation produced by wireless routers and LCD monitors is non-ionizing. That means it can't really hurt you because the energy is too low to damage your cells. It's just like radio waves or microwaves.

Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I always sort of wondered about that. And what is your opinion on cell phones?


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
is that the sub from logitech z-2300's but with different speakers?

yes, it appears he is powering his speakers with the amp in the logitech sub


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
is that the sub from logitech z-2300's but with different speakers?

yup, upgraded the old ones since they were crappy, these speakers are so much better and only for 30 bucks


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

@computeruler

LOL im still a sophomore in high school ^^;


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
yup, upgraded the old ones since they were crappy, these speakers are so much better and only for 30 bucks

I honestly think they'd sound even better if you got a cheap receiver or amp and got rid of that god awful sub.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I honestly think they'd sound even better if you got a cheap receiver or amp and got rid of that god awful sub.









True, I'm planning on upgrading to a polk psw10 and get floorstanding polks as well and set the bookshelves as maybe the surrounds? Receivers are expensive, hopefully i can come across one for super cheap somewhere, hoping to get one from one of my dads friends :x


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I honestly think they'd sound even better if you got a cheap receiver or amp and got rid of that god awful sub.









Easily. The amp in the sub isn't make for those cabs. Hell, a Samson amp would sound better I bet...


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
True, I'm planning on upgrading to a polk psw10 and get floorstanding polks as well and set the bookshelves as maybe the surrounds? Receivers are expensive, hopefully i can come across one for super cheap somewhere, hoping to get one from one of my dads friends :x

I happen to have both the Z-2300 and the PSW10, and I find that the Z-2300's sub actually outclasses the Polk in sound. The PSW10 is noticeably larger and gets pretty loud, but it distorts and rattles VERY badly at mid-high volume. The Z-2300's sub seems more controlled and punchier to me. It also doesn't rattle or distort, no matter the volume.

Anyways, here's my setup. This is probably one of the more ghetto setups in this thread, but it's all I have until I get a new desk and move into an apartment in about a month.










It does look kinda cool in the dark, though!


----------



## Gunfire

I haven't seen a rocketfish forever!


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I haven't seen a rocketfish forever!

Yeah, seems like the Rocketfish is quickly dying away from its original stardom. I still love mine, though, and I plan on keeping it for my main rig for as long as I can. It's still got plenty of room for mods, too!


----------



## Blishdot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extremism* 
*My simplistic set up*









*Another View*









LOl, i have the same desk and case


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Interesting, I'd suggest selling your logitech z-2300 satellite one by one on ebay, they sell for around 40+ bucks
and with that money you can easily afford
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...TOKEN=18039011
I sold my first logitech z-2300 satellite for 72 bucks.. no lie and the second satellite for 40

55 with 42 sold.. x_x..
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Logitech-Z-2...item439d5e141c


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blishdot* 
LOl, i have the same desk and case

I have the same chair, case, and screen. And my desk is very similar. WOW


----------



## SpykeZ

Heres mine before I put in the new biggun desk, finally get off this cramped lil bastard.

The cases are the Corsair 800D housing the system in my sig and the lian li pcv1000 is housing my old 939 x2 4400 system. Both hooked to my Iogear KVM









The other 2 speakers are behind me

Oh and that amazing game next to my big daddies, its still in the shrink wrap


----------



## maxextz

2 mister bubbles?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blishdot* 
LOl, i have the same desk and case


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezikiel12* 
I have the same chair, case, and screen. And my desk is very similar. WOW









is the desk from Ikea? i think i have the same one but with a different colour top


----------



## dracotonisamond

i've seen this thread pop up in the recent topics a few times but my camera's batteries have been dead. but i got new batteries just now









heres a shot of the commanders station.








this is after a particularly long all night excursion into the virtual realms of battlefeild bc2, modern warfare 2(bleh) and unreal tournament III black.
the right hand screen always has stuff on it such as a vm or a browser. or a blueray copy of zombieland while playing unreal tournament III like i did tonight. i could have never dreamed of being able to do that without impact on the game on my last rig








also, mental state willing, its also the day to blow out the monster.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


2 mister bubbles?


















The collectors edition that came with mr.bubbles had a big problem in the states with broke tips on the drill so 2K took in all the names of people who recieved a broken big daddy and had a new batch sent out to those of us who had a broken one including the art concept book







So....two mr bubbles


----------



## un1b4ll

Just itching for Eyefinity!


----------



## antipesto93

^ did you make that stand for your monitor?
looks like a box wrapped in white wrapping paper

lol one of the tags on this threads are Battle stations and man cave aha


----------



## DQ Hero

MAN...cant wait till saturday when i move into my new house and i get to show off my man cave basement where my computer is going to go....PICS to come on monday...


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


i've seen this thread pop up in the recent topics a few times but my camera's batteries have been dead. but i got new batteries just now









heres a shot of the commanders station.








this is after a particularly long all night excursion into the virtual realms of battlefeild bc2, modern warfare 2(bleh) and unreal tournament III black.
the right hand screen always has stuff on it such as a vm or a browser. or a blueray copy of zombieland while playing unreal tournament III like i did tonight. i could have never dreamed of being able to do that without impact on the game on my last rig








also, mental state willing, its also the day to blow out the monster.


Clean your dust filter man.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


The collectors edition that came with mr.bubbles had a big problem in the states with broke tips on the drill so 2K took in all the names of people who recieved a broken big daddy and had a new batch sent out to those of us who had a broken one including the art concept book







So....two mr bubbles

















thats just fantastic.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Clean your dust filter man.


He ain't got nuttin' on this:


----------



## adzsask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


He ain't got nuttin' on this:











LOL, man i hate when these pc's come to me i take them out back and turn the compressor up to 125 pounds.


----------



## Gunfire

Is it safe to have all those magnets on the side like that? Wouldn't it kill the hard drive?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Is it safe to have all those magnets on the side like that? Wouldn't it kill the hard drive?

Weak magnets, and pretty decent distance from the drive. No harm done.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
thats just fantastic.

















wow, look at that monitor it's old school


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
thats just fantastic.

















Holy crap man, that chair looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## macca_dj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.


















Despicable look at the state of that Wiring cables everywhere


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.


















Can't really say I'm a fan of the paint.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


^ did you make that stand for your monitor?
looks like a box wrapped in white wrapping paper

lol one of the tags on this threads are Battle stations and man cave aha


It's a box from an old Maxtor 250GB IDE drive, they don't make em like they used to!

Of course I don't want this guy staring at me while I play, so I covered it in a piece of canvas I found in my wife's art supplies.


----------



## hxcnero

just got some upgrades for my battle station.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


wow, look at that monitor it's old school



Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Holy crap man, that chair looks so uncomfortable.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *macca_dj*


Despicable look at the state of that Wiring cables everywhere











Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Can't really say I'm a fan of the paint.


yeah and look at the be..

Woah! I just noticed there's a gurl in that picture!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

You guys are all crazy. The girl was the very first thing I noticed...


----------



## KG363

pfft, weirdo


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


You guys are all crazy. The girl was the very first thing I noticed...


What girl?

OH **** THERE'S A GIRL.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.










ya I'm pretty proud of em







Not as proud as my unopened CE of Baldur's Gate though <3 thing is worth almost 100 bucks with used disks with the case.

Anywho, the real important part of this is I just got my new desk today with the help of a good friend of mine. Only paid 55 bucks for the desk and hutch.

so the before...
http://www.overclock.net/9613659-post10152.html

and the now V-below-V


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


yeah and look at the be..

Woah! I just noticed there's a gurl in that picture!










Who cares about the girl...is that the bed he's sleeping in? bleh


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


ya I'm pretty proud of em







Not as proud as my unopened CE of Baldur's Gate though <3 thing is worth almost 100 bucks with used disks with the case.

Anywho, the real important part of this is I just got my new desk today with the help of a good friend of mine. Only paid 55 bucks for the desk and hutch.

so the before...
http://www.overclock.net/9613659-post10152.html
$55? That looks REALLY good. I love it.
and the now V-below-V



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Who cares about the girl...is that the bed he's sleeping in? bleh


That's what I was about to comment on but then I noticed the girl lol


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Just moved my computer from the office to my bedroom because my house has a lot of people right now. Sorry there's no flash and it's blurry, my camera hardly works due to old batteries.


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.



















There's a monitor, a chair and paint in that picture?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


That's what I was about to comment on but then I noticed the girl lol


You know your on the right forum when all the geeks notice the computer stuff first before a girl


----------



## ljason8eg

Added a Velodyne Impact 12 subwoofer.


----------



## kcuestag

I see we both share the same steering wheel









Real simulators ftw!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I see we both share the same steering wheel









Real simulators ftw!










Yessir my pride and joy! lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Yessir my pride and joy! lol.

If you ever want to race on GTR Evolution or rFactor let me know







Or even Dirt 2 (Not a real sim but the FFB on this game is so much fun







)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
If you ever want to race on GTR Evolution or rFactor let me know







Or even Dirt 2 (Not a real sim but the FFB on this game is so much fun







)

I should really put those games back on. I never really got into rFactor, but I did play a bit of GTR Evo when it first came out.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I should really put those games back on. I never really got into rFactor, but I did play a bit of GTR Evo when it first came out.

You should try it out.

rFactor has great mods with great graphics, and really nice physics (No, not Physx







), it's worth it.

I mostly play GTR Evolution or Dirt 2 for fun lol.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You should try it out.

rFactor has great mods with great graphics, and really nice physics (No, not Physx







), it's worth it.

I mostly play GTR Evolution or Dirt 2 for fun lol.


rFactor feels like crap to me after playing iRacing for the past year though.









Like I can't motivate myself to get back into it at all anymore.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


If you ever want to race on GTR Evolution or rFactor let me know







Or even Dirt 2 (Not a real sim but the FFB on this game is so much fun







)


i'd love some rFactor








only have a black momo, saving up for both a new wheel (probably a DFGT) and a drumkit...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i'd love some rFactor








only have a black momo, saving up for both a new wheel (probably a DFGT) and a drumkit...


I totally recommend you the Driving Force GT.

I bought it last week, it's my first steering wheel, and I must say the force feedback and everything, the feel, everything is GREAT.

I was thinking of buying the G25, but the H shift gear was useless for me as well as the clutch, as I only use secuential shifting, and the feel of it was almost the same for way cheaper price.

Deffinitely the Driving Force GT is awesome







You should get it, mine is only few days old.


----------



## Ando

Soz for the crappy Iphone pics








































































And I have no Idea how this got in with the pics I was taking........BUT this is a few of my fish


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I totally recommend you the Driving Force GT.

I bought it last week, it's my first steering wheel, and I must say the force feedback and everything, the feel, everything is GREAT.

I was thinking of buying the G25, but the H shift gear was useless for me as well as the clutch, as I only use secuential shifting, and the feel of it was almost the same for way cheaper price.

Deffinitely the Driving Force GT is awesome







You should get it, mine is only few days old.

first thing i do after painting my pc case will be gladly keeping my momo for later use and buy a DFGT (i lost my father on may 11th, he bought it for me on my birthday 4 years ago, when it broke, he fixed it and mended the frame with his own knowledge, his craftsmanship is shown in what he's done with this thing's insides, so keeping it means a lot to me)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


first thing i do after painting my pc case will be gladly keeping my momo for later use and buy a DFGT (i lost my father on may 11th, he bought it for me on my birthday 4 years ago, when it broke, he fixed it and mended the frame with his own knowledge, his craftsmanship is shown in what he's done with this thing's insides, so keeping it means a lot to me)


Oh, sorry to hear that


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thats just fantastic.


















Butherface.


----------



## dskina

lololo


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Butherface.

Does she come with a paper bag?


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Just moved my computer from the office to my bedroom because my house has a lot of people right now. Sorry there's no flash and it's blurry, my camera hardly works due to old batteries.











emachines speakers? Shame on you.


----------



## gorb

got my new tv today









don't mind the mess, i plan on cleaning this weekend >_>

i need a plan to get the tv further back from where i sit, because it is about a foot or two closer than i want to be though.

old:









new:









my other tv:


----------



## Borum

^ that monitor (the new one) is BIG


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


^ that monitor (the new one) is BIG


That's because it's a TV.


----------



## gorb

Yeah, I would have liked a 2560x1600 monitor, but the tv was fairly inexpensive and one of the best tvs for gaming


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Yeah, I would have liked a 2560x1600 monitor, but the tv was fairly inexpensive and one of the best tvs for gaming










I think everybody would love a 2560x1600 monitor...


----------



## Liighthead

hehehe dads got a 60" tv.... 2560 x 1600..... he lives 6 hours away. only see him on hoildays.... and uhhhh dont feel like taking my system up ( 9400 lol ) to play on dat rez














if had a Decent card lol....


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
hehehe dads got a 60" tv.... 2560 x 1600..... he lives 6 hours away. only see him on hoildays.... and uhhhh dont feel like taking my system up ( 9400 lol ) to play on dat rez














if had a Decent card lol....

I've never seen a 60" TV in anything but 720p/1080p. What TV is this you speak of?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I've never seen a 60" TV in anything but 720p/1080p. What TV is this you speak of?

not sure what model name.... its a panasonic 60" ( lcd... think







) 1080p.. 4 hdmi... 2560 x 1600 rez... thats what i can rember... lol... looks epic though hehe with 5.1 sound... movie <3


----------



## gorb

that doesn't make any sense


----------



## airplaneman

I don't think it'd be 1080p if it was 2560x1600, that'd be more like 1600p.. the 1080p refers to 1920x1080 resolution with progressively scanning pixels or whatever.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I don't think it'd be 1080p if it was 2560x1600, that'd be more like 1600p.. the 1080p refers to 1920x1080 resolution with progressively scanning pixels or whatever.

1080p tv ( acording to the box ) with max rez of 2560 x 1600.... * sorry noobish at screeeens
























































*


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
wow, look at that monitor it's old school

screw the monitor, love whats sitting on the desk. nice legs and rack, hell the whole package.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
1080p tv ( acording to the box ) with max rez of 2560 x 1600.... * sorry noobish at screeeens
























































*

The hell..? Maybe the TV upscales to 2560x1600? *Waits for monitor guru to chime in and correct me.*


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


The hell..? Maybe the TV upscales to 2560x1600? *Waits for monitor guru to chime in and correct me.*


yeah idk... thats what the box says......


----------



## bassfisher6522

Here is my little corner of the master bedroom that the wife was so graciously let me use.

Attachment 159508


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:



not sure what model name.... its a panasonic 60" ( lcd... think ) *1080p*.. 4 hdmi... *2560 x 1600 rez*...


Lol a 60" 2560x1600 tv. I need pics! I wonder how much that cost?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Lol a 60" 2560x1600 tv. I need pics! I wonder how much that cost?


uhhh pics... lil hard ( at dads 7 hour drive away lol ) cost... $2500 ( like $40 a fortnight or something like that for couple years. at end he can change it, keeping the $2500 and add it onto a new tv. or keep that one lol ) so yeah and he got a like 26" tv free with it.... >.> he wont give it to me though XD


----------



## Madman340

It's probably literally 2560x1600, but as TV isn't 2560x1600 is advertised as 1080p instead.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


It's probably literally 2560x1600, but as TV isn't 2560x1600 is advertised as 1080p instead.


makes sense. average consumer thinks 1080p is god resolution.


----------



## KG363

but 2560x1600 is 16:10 and 1080p is 16:9

And why would they over engineer something?


----------



## Liighthead

ima just going by whats on the box lol..... 2560 x 1600.... 1080p...... *shrug* looks sexi


----------



## gorb

what model number is it?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what model number is it?


u know. thats a good question. as its at my dads. 6 hours away... ill ask him. not sure if hell.... be our 2 find it .. hahaha


----------



## Amirsz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 








Don't let anyone tell you "You have too many monitors".

And to compare with the other Bawls guy, I have around 210 of my own neatly stacked in 2 drawers.

This setup is too dirty, I aspire to have my setup looking exactly like this.

www.PTCFAM.com/Dustcollectorsz - Pics of my setup, sry it's an external link.


----------



## Woundingchaney

There is no current way to "upscale" to 2560x1600 resolution that I know of, but to be honest I havent looked into the issue for some time. Even 2560x1600 monitors can only accept native or "half" resolution, other upscaling has to be done by an independent device (such as a video card). Consoles and cable boxes (afaik) do not support the resolution.

I suppose scalars may have been recently introduced that will upscale to this resolution by an additional device or via a built in scalar, but I personally am not aware of anything currently on the market. I am also not aware of any native 2560x1600 televisions so who knows.


----------



## wuddersup

Warning: Crappy iPhone camera pic


----------



## SpykeZ

Did a lil cleaning to spiffy things up. Wanted to have my headphones hanging from the hutch part so I went downstairs to grab a hook and RIGHT where I wanted to hang them, there was an oh so convenient hole the exact size i needed for the hook, it was fate!! lmao.

new pics


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*


Here is my little corner of the master bedroom that the wife was so graciously let me use.

Attachment 159508


I really like your desk.


----------



## dpx [R]




----------



## SpykeZ

How you like your keyboard? Same one I got


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs545.ash1/31839_428497983102_713418102_5500450_4337374_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...49_54233_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2658283_n.jpg


My 5.1 Nazi senses are tingling.


----------



## Roxxas049

This is my hidey room. First pic is my system, second is the two kids comps. Home theater is on the far wall


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
This is my hidey room. First pic is my system, second is the two kids comps. Home theater is on the far wall

sir..your messy wires offend me


----------



## Roxxas049

Yeah as much as I take those things apart and put them back together I said screw it on the wiring after about the 10th time. Any better ideas?


----------



## SpykeZ

http://cableorganizer.com/


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*


This is my hidey room. First pic is my system, second is the two kids comps. Home theater is on the far wall


Nice set up there Roxx. What model Samsung TV is that. I have the 46" LED LCD 8000 series, 240htz, 1.2" thick and it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
This is my hidey room. First pic is my system, second is the two kids comps. Home theater is on the far wall

That's a badass tri-monitor setup you have there.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
[IMGsnip]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b239/natej315/computer/HPIM1801.jpg[/IMG]
[IMGsnip]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b239/natej315/computer/HPIM1802.jpg[/IMG]


For some reason, I LOVE this setup


----------



## trivium nate

i dont rem if i posted mine yet?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


i dont rem if i posted mine yet?



























its on the previous page


----------



## trivium nate

sorry


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


sorry


You should be, HOW DARE YOU show us your setup twice


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


This is my new setup guys. Hopefully I'll get it cleaned up soon, get a new mousepad and another 24'' monitor. The computer is brand new, build it on Friday. The case is a Lian Li PC-B70. Specs are in my sig.

Sorry about the picture quality...I cannot find my digital camera.


I spot a dell U2410 can't wait to get mine just ordered it for $431


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My case is at the bottom right, might take a picture of it if I can be bothered, I like it there, it's not intrusive and helps me keep a clean desk. The Amp will be used for my new HTPC PC in my room, which I am building today, pictures to follow (maybe).

Also, portable setup (Macbook







) on my bed:


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


^ that monitor (the new one) is BIG


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*


Nice set up there Roxx. What model Samsung TV is that. I have the 46" LED LCD 8000 series, 240htz, 1.2" thick and it's freaking awesome.


That is the 50" 650 series plasma it's an older model had it for about a year now.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
sorry

It's all right. I LOVE your setup for some reason. There are better ones in this thread, for sure, but I like yours the best


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


My 5.1 Nazi senses are tingling.


xD temorary! i promise <3


----------



## trivium nate

thanks


----------



## fritz_sean

Sorry don't have the greatest camera at the moment.
Not much on the walls at the moment, just moved in recently. Also need to do some more cable cleanup.

here are some pictures..


----------



## tensionz

Looks clean.


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Looks clean.









Thanks, I 'm still not quite happy with it. lol


----------



## SpykeZ

I love that mac keyboard lol, my friend has one for her PC (she games with it :| ) and it's so...small lol, but awesome.


----------



## Borum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


I love that mac keyboard lol, my friend has one for her PC (she games with it :| ) and it's so...small lol, but awesome.


YAY. I wondered if you could stick the mac keyboard in a Windows PC









Fritz-sean, I am confused. Do you have a mirror where your legs are supposed to be (in front of the PC, not Mac).
It sure does look good


----------



## fritz_sean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


YAY. I wondered if you could stick the mac keyboard in a Windows PC









Fritz-sean, I am confused. Do you have a mirror where your legs are supposed to be (in front of the PC, not Mac).
It sure does look good










Yep the Mac keyboard works great on PC as well as Mac.









Haha yeah, I have the Mirror sitting there. I just haven't hung the mirror up yet, so it is hiding the cables for now until I get the mirror hung up on the wall


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


YAY. I wondered if you could stick the mac keyboard in a Windows PC









Fritz-sean, I am confused. Do you have a mirror where your legs are supposed to be (in front of the PC, not Mac).
It sure does look good










Theres like...1 or 2 keys that don't work like the command key. Her numberpad acts funky sometimes to from what I remember. But ya, all in all it works on the PC, it's usb based so theres no reason it couldn't


----------



## last_exile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Theres like...1 or 2 keys that don't work like the command key. Her numberpad acts funky sometimes to from what I remember. But ya, all in all it works on the PC, it's usb based so theres no reason it couldn't










My number pad works fine. The clear button is the numlock on/off and the command key is the windows key, but that's all that's different. Install the Mac keyboard drivers for Windows from Bootcamp and the volume buttons work







Screen buttons won't work though.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
i dont rem if i posted mine yet?

_*Snip*_


Go Cowboys!


----------



## pd_snipe

here is my setup. Sry for the crappy pic


----------



## Stensby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pd_snipe*


here is my setup. Sry for the crappy pic










Fridge and microwave at arms length


----------



## baird gow

lol at my fire academy barracks we had like 20 mini fridges and 10 microwaves within like 10ft from us


----------



## Madman340

I don't know how I ever lived without my mini-fridge.


----------



## baird gow

lol i knew if i kept mine after I got out of the academy i'd get fat


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
lol i knew if i kept mine after o got out of the academy i'd get fat

my computer chair does that to me







maybe i should stand from now on


----------



## hak8or

I have two computer rooms



























Sorry for the bad image quality in the 2nd picture, I didn't notice just how blurred it really was


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hak8or* 
I have two computer rooms


















Sorry for the bad image quality in the 2nd picture, I didn't notice just how blurred it really was









home come half of your WC loop is in a pot of water?


----------



## trivium nate

nice kitty


----------



## Crazy^^Red




----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy^^Red* 









Got the same mouse


----------



## Steggy

I know I've posted it before, but I just love showing my bebe off haha.


----------



## nickf829

Just finished refinishing my new computer desk. Sorry for the blurry walleye photo, playing around with photomerge/panorama shots. The desk is black but the reflection makes it look brown for some reason, probably because my photography skills suck. Also, I still need to clean up the cords a bit more


----------



## gorb

That looks great, dude.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
Just finished refinishing my new computer desk. Sorry for the blurry walleye photo, playing around with photomerge/panorama shots. The desk is black but the reflection makes it look brown for some reason, probably because my photography skills suck. Also, I still need to clean up the cords a bit more

-snip-


Looks very nice. Love the monitors. What kind of system you got? Why not show if off in your signature? There's a place in the profile tab to put your specs in.

EDIT: I'm gonna take a few of my still the same setup just moved around a bit







. God I hate not having no work to finally update this POS rig I have







.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Looks very nice. Love the monitors. What kind of system you got? Why not show if off in your signature? There's a place in the profile tab to put your specs in.

EDIT: I'm gonna take a few of my still the same setup just moved around a bit







. God I hate not having no work to finally update this POS rig I have







.

POS rig? You have a sick rig. It might be a tad out dated, but not that much. A year ago this would have been an incredible rig...and it still is by all means! Now my rig is a POS







.


----------



## godofdeath

how much leg room is there?


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickf829*


Just finished refinishing my new computer desk. Sorry for the blurry walleye photo, playing around with photomerge/panorama shots. The desk is black but the reflection makes it look brown for some reason, probably because my photography skills suck. Also, I still need to clean up the cords a bit more


























Where is the PC hidden?


----------



## computeruler

Just remember, your computer is better than a lot of people in the world. Just becuase people have 5k computers on here doesn't mean it's crap. That's what this site will do to you. Just keep telling yourself it gets done what needs to be. That's what I do. It's saved me a couple hundred $$.


----------



## nickf829

Thanks for the compliments. Its has plenty of leg room surprisingly. It has a 24" opening that is 30" deep so I can fit my woofer and a surge protector underneath at the back and still have plenty of room to move in my chair. I couldn't be to picky about the size, I found an old beat up mahogany executive desk on craigslist, drove an hour to pick it up for a great price, then spent a few weekends stripping, fixing, and refinishing it, then topped it off with new hardware. I would've preferred a bit bigger desk, but it was a deal I couldn't pass up.

If you follow the bundle of wires, that is where the computer is hidden.. which was where I had to stand to take those pics.. my office is a bit small, hence the panorama. Its a cheapo case that looks a bit out of place, so I strategically left that out


----------



## bryce

Just re-arranged some things. Had to make the desk deeper so I wasn't sitting so close to the 40".


----------



## snoball

Bryce your setup looks like a command center lol.


----------



## bryce

How so? And if only I had some freaking work to put those Macs to use I'd be set







.

-hates not having work-


----------



## gorb

lol bryce I just ordered a tv stand the other day that I can put behind my desk so I don't sit too close to the 40" either









it should get here on friday, but then i'll have to rearrange my room to make it fit somehow


----------



## snoball

You got so many screens and stuff. Looks cool.


----------



## bryce

You think where mine is at now is far enough away? It's still only like 2-2.5ft away from me. I could slide it back even more, but then the HDMI cable won't reach XD.

@snoball: I think it's crap







. It's all cramped, messy, unorganized, etc. If I had some power tools, were good with them and some money I'd make me a nice setup area, but alas I don't. And also my mom doesn't want anything 'tacky' built/on the walls for some reason.


----------



## gorb

Well, get a longer cable









Mine is about the same distance right now...~30 inches or so. The new stand will give me an additional foot of much needed room.


----------



## corry29

Then I moved....








then








then








then downgraded








then








then minor changes









Sorry, too many pictures,

This is now taken with iPhone seconds ago, no more ugly looking bed-sheets?









I'm officially done with my computer desk/computer stuff things, the last purchase was the desk lamp, now its time to buy a car!


----------



## sorage

Nice setup!!


----------



## bryce

Re-did a few other things, added some computers, blah, blah, blah. How's this look? I know the cables aren't pretty, but whatever.



The main sitting area to my "NOC"



The main rig (see sig)



The server rig (not much use, just for the it's there factor)



Back of 40" tv and printer



Overview of the setup from the door


----------



## SpykeZ

Hey corey, how are those chairs for comfort? Seen em a few times and they look comfy and supportive.


----------



## bryce

Isn't it the Aeron chair that's like $1500?


----------



## Hiveon

@Bryce I don't know how you can still play WoW.. I played for about 7months before I realized my life was going down the drain. lol


----------



## sleepy916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 









I'm officially done with my computer desk/computer stuff things, the last purchase was the desk lamp, now its time to buy a car!

But I see you already got a car, Batman would be proud.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hiveon* 
@Bryce I don't know how you can still play WoW.. I played for about 7months before I realized my life was going down the drain. lol

Oh, I just started lol. I had like 5 classic accounts, quit for like 3 years then came back like in May.


----------



## Hiveon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Oh, I just started lol. I had like 5 classic accounts, quit for like 3 years then came back like in May.

Yeah, I got to level 70 expecting the game to be outstandingly fun... but it just wasnt.


----------



## Liighthead

hehe i got to 70 then account got hacked... left for few months then come back and go to 72 got hacked again. then left for bout 4 months then got to 68 ( pimpin my prot pallie







) and got hacked.... guy was decked out in gear ( gems enchantments ) had about 4k gold... uhhh 2 epic flying mounts.... was saving for epic flying mount training... ummm had bout 15 epic/normal mounts.... hehe i got the undead mount from strath... n had heap of pets.... and blizzard wont let me get it back. even though i got the key. and everything.

anyways sorry..... and i moved my room. gotta clean it up a bit then ill take some pics


----------



## bryce

How the hell do you get hacked once, let alone 3 times. Do you not scan addons you use? Do you visit those gold selling sites or what? Do you use a DIFFERENT email for battle.net than others know? You've gotta be incredibly stupid, sorry, but it's the truth, to get hacked.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


How the hell do you get hacked once, let alone 3 times. Do you not scan addons you use? Do you visit those gold selling sites or what? Do you use a DIFFERENT email for battle.net than others know? You've gotta be incredibly stupid, sorry, but it's the truth, to get hacked.


3 accounts. 3 differnt emails... 3 computers... IVE never been to gold selling sites. or anything todo with wow ( other then battle.net and worldofwarcraft.com ) i dont know..... only 1 of them had a battle.net account ( wasnt out when had the other 2. ) carnt do much about it now ehy

EDIT: been to thottbot.com few times n wowhead. but other then them none


----------



## DQ Hero

well here is my computer room pics. It is my Man Cave....its mine, all mine....MUAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## eseb1

Less chit chat about time wasting games, more pics!


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DQ Hero*


well here is my computer room pics. It is my Man Cave....its mine, all mine....MUAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


That is not a man cave. That is a basement. An unfinished basement at that. Its like putting a plate on an empty table and calling it a buffet. The potential is there, but by no means have you done anything more than simply entertain the thought of what could be.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
How the hell do you get hacked once, let alone 3 times. Do you not scan addons you use? Do you visit those gold selling sites or what? Do you use a DIFFERENT email for battle.net than others know? You've gotta be incredibly stupid, sorry, but it's the truth, to get hacked.

I was about to point that out as well. I've had my account for almost 5 years and haven't been hacked yet. Stop using the same password for email and forums (or your WoW account). Set up your own domain using nonstandard POP3/IMAP4 ports. Buy a Blizzard authenticator.

It's not hard to set up.


----------



## DQ Hero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That is not a man cave. That is a basement. An unfinished basement at that. Its like putting a plate on an empty table and calling it a buffet. The potential is there, but by no means have you done anything more than simply entertain the thought of what could be.

wow you totally just **** on me..thanks for being an ass hat...so nice of you.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Corry what desk is that? Is it affordable =)


----------



## Hiveon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
That is not a man cave. That is a basement. An unfinished basement at that. Its like putting a plate on an empty table and calling it a buffet. The potential is there, but by no means have you done anything more than simply entertain the thought of what could be.

I was thinking the same thing. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
wow you totally just **** on me..thanks for being an ass hat...so nice of you.

No offence.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
wow you totally just **** on me..thanks for being an ass hat...so nice of you.

No offense was meant by it, but in afterthought, I can see how it would be taken that way.








You have my apologies


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
wow you totally just **** on me..thanks for being an ass hat...so nice of you.

He was just havin some fun. That rooms looks quite promising though, if you get some couches and an old tv, throw up some posters, you will have a pretty sweet spot.


----------



## zaccaglin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Re-did a few other things, added some computers, blah, blah, blah. How's this look? I know the cables aren't pretty, but whatever.



The main sitting area to my "NOC"



The main rig (see sig)



The server rig (not much use, just for the it's there factor)



Back of 40" tv and printer



Overview of the setup from the door


Ok, so I'm gonna get u a 40,000 pack of zipties and a 300ft roll of velcro one day... Anyways not bad at all. better pics of the sig rig woulda been nice but oh well. And give me specs of the server! lol, i wanna compare to POS server.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaccaglin* 
Ok, so I'm gonna get u a 40,000 pack of zipties and a 300ft roll of velcro one day... Anyways not bad at all. better pics of the sig rig woulda been nice but oh well. And give me specs of the server! lol, i wanna compare to POS server.

My server is a POS so.

AMD Sempron @ 2.2ghz, 1gb DDR RAM, 20gb HDD, 40gb HDD, 80gb HDD

Awesome space huh? Not that it serves up anything lol. Mainly just a box with Server 2k3 on it to learn it lols.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I was about to point that out as well. I've had my account for almost 5 years and haven't been hacked yet. Stop using the same password for email and forums (or your WoW account). Set up your own domain using nonstandard POP3/IMAP4 ports. Buy a Blizzard authenticator.

It's not hard to set up.


yeah next time ill get a authentator... yeah they were all totaly differnt passwords lol.... and the emails for just for battle.net/wow.... had others for forms n day 2 day stuff idk.... not 2 sure what u mean by own domain







know next to nothing bout networks lol


----------



## Gunfire

@Liighthead Can I see your speaker set-up?


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


emachines speakers? Shame on you.










Hey now. I got them for free off a gateway system. I'm ultra cheap.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


@Liighthead Can I see your speaker set-up?










heh its nothing special.... gonna clean my room a bit now haha post pics later on


----------



## Liighthead

moved out to what was the shed








































as i said... nothing special







though going to try get a 5.1 sound card. and setup 5.3 lol.... need nother amp though for rear














( to the tip! haha )
what ya guys/girls think

lol! btw.. dont worry about that mirror or the rainbow thing .... their going as soon as get nother desk to put their ..... sister was here but she left.... dw. its anoying me haha


----------



## Madman340

Hey, as long as it has AC and electric, you're set, right?









I would suggest going through that pile of HOLY MOTHER OF GOD behind your desk though.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Hey, as long as it has AC and electric, you're set, right?









I would suggest going through that pile of HOLY MOTHER OF GOD behind your desk though.


ahahahahahaha yeah someday... its been their for atleast 6 months now... mostley boxes with bit of bed n 2 fans uhhh few eskies uhh yeah..... think theirs a train set in their to mmmm haha


----------



## bryce

I'd kill myself if I had a room like that. Or at least if I had a ton of junk piled up in that fashion.

At least my mess is semi-organized lol.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I'd kill myself if I had a room like that. Or at least if I had a ton of junk piled up in that fashion.

At least my mess is semi-organized lol.


hahaha yeah someday might.... MIGHT.... fix it up... though i bet ya ill be out of this room b4 do that X)


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Here's my set up while I'm home. The Bose are circa 1984 but they still sound great.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DQ Hero*


well here is my computer room pics. It is my Man Cave....its mine, all mine....MUAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


/me valley girl

OOOHHHH DQ!!! I love what you've done the place. Where'd you get that ADORABLE wallpaper?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


I'd kill myself if I had a room like that. Or at least if I had a ton of junk piled up in that fashion.

At least my mess is semi-organized lol.


Don't worry, it's systematic chaos


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


moved out to what was the shed









as i said... nothing special







though going to try get a 5.1 sound card. and setup 5.3 lol.... need nother amp though for rear














( to the tip! haha )
what ya guys/girls think

lol! btw.. dont worry about that mirror or the rainbow thing .... their going as soon as get nother desk to put their ..... sister was here but she left.... dw. its anoying me haha


So how bad of a dust problem do you have in your computer? I feel like you need to either clean it every other day or just leave it and enter the Butt Ugly Machine contest for the shear amount of dust.


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I'd kill myself if I had a room like that. Or at least if I had a ton of junk piled up in that fashion.

At least my mess is semi-organized lol.

Same I couldnt live in that for one minute


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
Just finished refinishing my new computer desk. Sorry for the blurry walleye photo, playing around with photomerge/panorama shots. The desk is black but the reflection makes it look brown for some reason, probably because my photography skills suck. Also, I still need to clean up the cords a bit more









What LG monitors are those?

I have the W2261VP and it looks exactly the same as that.


----------



## Casper123

edited


----------



## nickf829

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
What LG monitors are those?

I have the W2261VP and it looks exactly the same as that.

w2361vg-pf, i love them


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
w2361vg-pf, i love them

ahh, similar but yours are 23" instead of 22" yeah man there awesome Best screen for the price I think


----------



## nickf829

you should upgrade to triple 23's, I know somone who can sell you their 3 *cough*me*cough* so they can upgrade to 3 that can be mounted vertical haha


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickf829*


you should upgrade to triple 23's, I know somone who can sell you their 3 *cough*me*cough* so they can upgrade to 3 that can be mounted vertical haha










yeah good luck with shipping!


----------



## prase007

Sorry, I didnt make-up my room


















its very small, however enought for its purpose.


----------



## bryce

Is it in a closet type room? That door is really close, does it hit you ever?


----------



## prase007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Is it in a closet type room? That door is really close, does it hit you ever?


Yes, but it was ment as gaming room since start







the doors are Ok, they are opened as you see them, I was standing in the door, when I took the pic.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prase007* 
Sorry, I didnt make-up my room


















its very small, however enought for its purpose.

i say 3 x 20" or bigger wall mounted in their







with 5.1 sounds.... be nice

dont look 2 bad how it is... but guessing u dont have lan parts









EDIT: if thats a 22" get nother 2 hehe n wall mountem


----------



## Mache

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 

This is now taken with iPhone seconds ago, no more ugly looking bed-sheets?









I'm officially done with my computer desk/computer stuff things, the last purchase was the desk lamp, now its time to buy a car!

Sweeeet bro! Me liking that desk. If you dont mind me asking but where did you get it? Im currently searching for one myself.

Cheers


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mache*


Sweeeet bro! Me liking that desk. If you dont mind me asking but where did you get it? Im currently searching for one myself.

Cheers


Come on man dont quote all the pics.


----------



## Mache

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Come on man dont quote all the pics.



Sorry


----------



## Brad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mache* 
Sweeeet bro! Me liking that desk. If you dont mind me asking but where did you get it? Im currently searching for one myself.

Cheers

I have the exact same desk, it is from Target. I noticed you are from the U.K., I have never visited there so I'm not sure if they have any there. They are also sold at Walmart and Staples, nearly identical to that.


----------



## Mache

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


I have the exact same desk, it is from Target. I noticed you are from the U.K., I have never visited there so I'm not sure if they have any there. They are also sold at Walmart and Staples, nearly identical to that.


Is there a specific name for that desk so i can try search for it out here?

Thanks


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mache*


Is there a specific name for that desk so i can try search for it out here?

Thanks


Imperial Computer Desk


----------



## Mache

Thanks


----------



## Brad

I don't know the exact name of mine, but if you vaguely search "L Shaped Glass Desk" on google, you will find it and others. Good luck







.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


Imperial Computer Desk


Sorry, looked back at pictures your right. Buying this desk ASAP lol


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


I don't think thats the same desk unless he modded it in some way, his looks a bit sturdier and the keyboard is on the left (smaller) section of the desk. I still may get the imperial though its nice looking. better than the door cut in half I built into my wall to use as a desk for now LOL.


All you gotta do is put the tray on the other side instead of where it's at. Not hard to do.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I think its this one though, lol http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...cmArea=page_rr, its a bit wider.


----------



## comman

Sorry about the mess, just set it all up and need to clean it up a bit!!!!


Click to view full size!


Click to view full size!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comman* 
Sorry about the mess, just set it all up and need to clean it up a bit!!!!










i fail to see mess haha nice setup


----------



## comman

I was able to cut that bit out of the photo lol


----------



## liverpoolmad

sorry pics not the best...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my setup:







Hope you liked it


----------



## dpx [R]

kcue nice camera <3


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
kcue nice camera <3

Why nice camera?









It's a Nikkon D40x from my dad which costed him a lot but Im really bad taking pics lol.


----------



## SpykeZ

D40's are one of nikons best cameras









Anywho, seems like a lot of people here have the razer lycosa keyboard, including me


----------



## fshizl

i love my d40x haha... awesome camera!


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
D40's are one of nikons best cameras









Anywho, seems like a lot of people here have the razer lycosa keyboard, including me









thats the first thing that i noticed when i came to ocn hahaha


----------



## bryce

Wow, someone else from NC.

Raleigh sucks lol.


----------



## SpykeZ

SEE!! Another lycosa!!


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


SEE!! Another lycosa!!


hehehe i had mine first!!

and yeah i live in cary... rigggght next to raleigh


----------



## computeruler

The d40 is certainly not one of the best cameras nikon makes.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
The d40 is certainly not one of the best cameras nikon makes.

Party pooper.


----------



## Frankie

Abit messy but oh well


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*


Abit messy but oh well



















Just a bit ? 

Damn, that is a big mess









Are you a girl? (Wondering for that hair thingie on the right on top of that white box







).


----------



## barrysgoods

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*


Abit messy but oh well



















FRESH PRINCE! Best show EVER!


----------



## Frankie

Those hair straighteners are my gf's lol she leaves everything at mine! The "box" is a Sony sub woofer lol

Yea i know fresh prince is the best, ive got all the seasons


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie* 
Those hair straighteners are my gf's lol she leaves everything at mine! The "box" is a Sony sub woofer lol

Yea i know fresh prince is the best, ive got all the seasons









It's a huge mess







Doesn't ur gf make u clean it? lol


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
It's a huge mess







Doesn't ur gf make u clean it? lol









Lol the thing is i'll tidy it then when im looking for something it gets messy again and when i'm at hers she'll blame me for making mess in her room even though it was messy before, its a fact that women are always moaning about something! xD


----------



## nazster14

Here is my new setup

Waiting for my new 5870 card for crossfire and I will put the picture of the system.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Here is my new setup

Waiting for my new 5870 card for crossfire and I will put the picture of the system.


----------



## nickf829

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Here is my new setup

Waiting for my new 5870 card for crossfire and I will put the picture of the system.











VERY NICE. Do you have to wear sunblock everytime you sit in front of it? lol


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nazster14*


Here is my new setup

Waiting for my new 5870 card for crossfire and I will put the picture of the system.











Get two more in each corner to make it all pretty looking lol.


----------



## ThirdLap

A bit messy but oh well


----------



## Gunfire

New Camera:


----------



## Borum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thirdlap*


a bit messy but oh well











your mess level is over 9000*9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thirdlap*


a bit messy but oh well











good god man!


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


New Camera:



























i want ur deskkk, i have almost the same monitor as you and my speakers are someone similar it would look gooood


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prase007*


Sorry, I didnt make-up my room


















its very small, however enought for its purpose.


I believe this is in plan for when he goes to prison.

Can we get some dimensions?


----------



## dpx [R]

hahah 5x5! jk idkk
if he cleaned it up and got surround sound. that would be intense


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


i want ur deskkk, i have almost the same monitor as you and my speakers are someone similar it would look gooood


I'm actually getting rid of these speakers for some nicer monitors and possibly moving this TV into my bedroom and getting a 37" for movies and my 360 soon


----------



## dpx [R]

okay fine. then you winnn hahaha
but that desk still looks awesome, is it ikea?


----------



## Gunfire

Yeah, it's the Fredrik, Black/Brown with a Malm 2 Drawer unit. All for under $200


----------



## Jonny i5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Yeah, it's the Fredrik, Black/Brown with a Malm 2 Drawer unit. All for under $200









I was actually looking at buying that same desk, just wondering about that piece you have your monitor on, did you add that yourself? Dont remember seeing that on the desk at the store. Thanks


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonny i5*


I was actually looking at buying that same desk, just wondering about that piece you have your monitor on, did you add that yourself? Dont remember seeing that on the desk at the store. Thanks


It was this shelf:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00094348

With these 4" legs:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20054563

It's something you have to do yourself. Well worth the money for how cheap it is and very sturdy also


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
New Camera:










You basically have the setup I'm trying to work on getting lol nice.


----------



## ur_mom




----------



## corry29

^ I have the same desk as you, can you take a farther picture that covers your whole desk with the monitors and computers, i wanna see how you pulled it off


----------



## Ryphon

I'm a bit ashamed of my crappy cell phone camera. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## ur_mom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


^ I have the same desk as you, can you take a farther picture that covers your whole desk with the monitors and computers, i wanna see how you pulled it off


Here's a some pics further back.


----------



## Borum

I just noticed there's a food poster behind you :O

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM, I HAZ EATED YURE FAOD POASTAR


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


I just noticed there's a food poster behind you :O


that would always give me the munchies, i be like 1000 pounds if that poster was in my room


----------



## skarm

marisa


----------



## lilraver018

I have seen so many different room pictures. I wanted to post mine. It is a bit bland but i do enjoy my setup.








Please don't mind the baby pictures.

Hanns-G 28" 1920x1200
LG 32" 1080p
Logitech wave keyboard
Logitech g500


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skarm* 









marisa









Because that isn't unbelievably creepy at all...


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Because that isn't unbelievably creepy at all...


i know right? sarcasm

thanks for the extra pics, ur_mom! so do you always sit in the center of your desk when you type and use your mouse? Or do you sit on that one side of the desk where the keyboard tray is and you have to turn your head to see the monitors?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

My small room, hoping to move out near the end of this year finally


















5.1 surround + JVC RX900 modded









Closet 'O crap


----------



## kcuestag

Doesn't ur pc get lot of dust without a case?










Also, I love your cat


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Yes and No, since the window screen is fairly fine, it acts like a filter, sort of, because I live very close to a freeway and street. I also tend to wipe down my desk every few days with a soft rag and blow the PC with compressed air.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
My small room, hoping to move out near the end of this year finally









5.1 surround + JVC RX900 modded

Closet 'O crap

Nice Acer H233H lol, got the same monitor on sale at best buy for $130 back in december... wish I bought 3 of them back then..

Pics of my room coming soon finally put in my futon/Ldesk. Gotta spend a year or so at the parent nest now that I moved out of my college house =\\. Much smaller room here


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Yes and No, since the window screen is fairly fine, it acts like a filter, sort of, because I live very close to a freeway and street. I also tend to wipe down my desk every few days with a soft rag and blow the PC with compressed air.


Hmm kk









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Nice Acer H233H lol, got the same monitor on sale at best buy for $130 back in december... wish I bought 3 of them back then..

Pics of my room coming soon finally put in my futon/Ldesk. Gotta spend a year or so at the parent nest now that I moved out of my college house =\\. Much smaller room here


You're right, it's an Acer H233H









Shame on me I didn't realize, I have it too







! And it's damn great!


----------



## Dylan

I have the H213H









Great displays for the money.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Good monitor, I got mine for like 210$ a while ago. I am satisfied with it and love how it looks, but now I want a 26"-28"


----------



## Jbar1011

i like all the rooms with a glass desk. look hella fresh. il have a pic up in a month lol when i get all my moneyz and my new system


----------



## Computation Machine

Heres my battle station. Not sure if Ive posted ITT before, oh well. Here it is.


----------



## kurosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*











marisa










Your room is freakin' epic! That body pillow is so awesome!


----------



## Novelty_Glasses

Here's my current setup. Everyone asks if it hurts my eyes to be that close to a big screen, but it honestly doesn't. I'm actually quite surprised.


----------



## gorb

The height of it would bother me more than sitting that close, but it's still too close for me.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skarm* 









marisa









That's ****ing gay.


----------



## Symek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*











marisa










Dude clean your wall plugs what the hell.


----------



## gorb

The dude likes what he likes and it's not harmful to anybody.


----------



## Novelty_Glasses

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


The height of it would bother me more than sitting that close, but it's still too close for me.


Yea, It's been mounted on the wall and lowered since that pic. It _was_ a bit high.


----------



## Symek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


The dude likes what he likes and it's not harmful to anybody.


Dirty wall sockets kill billions every year


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


The dude likes what he likes and it's not harmful to anybody.


Those wall sockets look like they have germs on them.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


That's ****ing gay.


I can't say I disagree, but I wouldn't quite word it like that. That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


That's ****ing gay.


I lol'ed =P









Yeah i have a lot of wires >w> so?


----------



## skarm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


Those wall sockets look like they have germs on them.


how do my wall sockets look dirty?
edit: the smudge looking thing? that's discoloration of the plastic... can't remove that










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


That's ****ing gay.


u jealous bro?


----------



## computeruler

I don't see how it's gay. If he was gay then wouldn't it be some guy instead?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*


u jealous bro?


I don't think he is. There's a thin line between being a japanophile and being creepy. Body pillows typically push it over the edge, especially when every other object in the photo has the same thing on it.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
I don't think he is. There's a thin line between being a japanophile and being creepy. Body pillows typically push it over the edge, especially when every other object in the photo has the same thing on it.

you sir are correct.


----------



## SpykeZ

Im more curious what happens when he brings a date home. I mean a guys hobby is a hobby, but what does one do in THAT situation. Ya uhm...wait out here while I uh.....clean.


----------



## nickf829

I feel if Buffalo Bill were a real character, his home office would look just like that. Hopefully Skarm has never asked a 'great big fat person' to help him load a couch into his van.

Honestly though, its a hobby, who cares, I'm sure others have odd hobbies. I collect diecast cars and guns, that is probably strange to some. At least he doesn't collect left testicles, that would be weird.


----------



## gorb

Put my tv up on a stand so I don't sit so damn close, and moved my desk to another corner of the room. The rest of the room is a huge mess though >_>


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
Put my tv up on a stand so I don't sit so damn close, and moved my desk to another corner of the room. The rest of the room is a huge mess though >_>

What keyboard is that?


----------



## gorb

it's a filco majestouch linear force


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Novelty_Glasses*


Here's my current setup. Everyone asks if it hurts my eyes to be that close to a big screen, but it honestly doesn't. I'm actually quite surprised.











You should never, *EVER* look up at a monitor. It's really bad for your eyes.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skarm*


*Marisa Kirisame computer shrine*

marisa










Well...that's certainly different. I may be a Touhou fan as well, but I wouldn't go as far as to own a body pillow. To each their own. You enjoy your Marisa shrine with pride, good sir. I commend you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


I don't see how it's gay. If he was gay then wouldn't it be some guy instead?


You know how it is. People use the word "gay" as negatively as normal society looks upon gays and lesbians. "Gay" is "bad," "weird," and "wrong." Personally, I hate the way the term is used.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
You should never, *EVER* look up at a monitor. It's really bad for your eyes.

The dude said he mounted it on the wall in a lower position earlier


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


You should never, *EVER* look up at a monitor. It's really bad for your eyes.


No... it's bad for your NECK and general posture.


----------



## Droopz




----------



## gorb

Very clean, Droopz. I like the color of the window shade.


----------



## trivium nate

nice gundams


----------



## metalmania31

Jessica Alba is fine as hell, but I don't think I'd want a giant pic of her face looking at me.


----------



## YangerD

Some pretty sweet computer rooms here! I'll get a shot of my desk when I get around to it.


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*












the monitors make it look like the shades are half way down and you're looking out side if you look at it real quick. nice room by the way.

2000 posts


----------



## adalon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickf829*


At least he doesn't collect left testicles, that would be weird.


So let me get this straight, left testicular collection = weird. Right testicular collection = OK?


----------



## SpunkyXL

Almost done with my setup..


----------



## nickf829

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*


Almost done with my setup..


Very clean, very nice!

Question for all of you using your TV as a monitor.. what do you set your keyboard on and use your mouse on? Is it hard to read text if you are sitting on your couch and trying to read off the monitor? I like the idea, just think it would be hard to operate


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickf829*


Very clean, very nice!

Question for all of you using your TV as a monitor.. what do you set your keyboard on and use your mouse on? Is it hard to read text if you are sitting on your couch and trying to read off the monitor? I like the idea, just think it would be hard to operate



Use my wireless kboard/mouse on my coffee table..I don't surf the net with my plasma..its strictly for gaming


----------



## gorb

Looks very nice dude


----------



## nickf829

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adalon* 
So let me get this straight, left testicular collection = weird. Right testicular collection = OK?

Wait.. by you questioning collecting why it's weird to collect left testicles tells me that you don't collect "righties"(as us in the know call them).. How bad does it suck living under that rock? lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Use my wireless kboard/mouse on my coffee table..I don't surf the net with my plasma..its strictly for gaming

I see, that makes more sense. Is the PC you showed by your desk the one that you game on via your plasma? If so, how long was the cable to connect it, and did you have any signal degradation over that length? Or is it just a completely different PC that you use thru your plasm


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
Wait.. by you questioning collecting why it's weird to collect left testicles tells me that you don't collect "righties"(as us in the know call them).. How bad does it suck living under that rock? lol









I see, that makes more sense. Is the PC you showed by your desk the one that you game on via your plasma? If so, how long was the cable to connect it, and did you have any signal degradation over that length? Or is it just a completely different PC that you use thru your plasm

yea, the pc on my desk is also connected to my plasma.. I used a 30 ft hdmi cable + 25fter..I combined both HDMI's with this adapter..No loss of quality..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product


----------



## nickf829

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
yea, the pc on my desk is also connected to my plasma.. I used a 30 ft hdmi cable + 25fter..I combined both HDMI's with this adapter..No loss of quality..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product

Very nice. Does the sound transfer through the HDMI? I have a 30' HDMI that I tried to connect to my TV but it didn't work so well, there was no sound, and I just got frustrated and threw the cable in the closet. I am going to have to dig that out and see if I can make it work tonight.

Also, did you buy a 2nd mouse and keyboard to leave in the living room, or did you just run a USB extension cable to the the TV to plug in your wireless mouse/keyboard dongle(s)?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Almost done with my setup..

[imgg]http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6488/img0743a.jpg[/img]
[imgg]http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1151/img0748y.jpg[/img]
[imgg]http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/1659/img0731x.jpg[/img]
[imgg]http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/6913/img0739ah.jpg[/img]

Looks amazing!


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
Very nice. Does the sound transfer through the HDMI? I have a 30' HDMI that I tried to connect to my TV but it didn't work so well, there was no sound, and I just got frustrated and threw the cable in the closet. I am going to have to dig that out and see if I can make it work tonight.

Also, did you buy a 2nd mouse and keyboard to leave in the living room, or did you just run a USB extension cable to the the TV to plug in your wireless mouse/keyboard dongle(s)?

I use a 50ft optical toslink cable for the sound..The mouse/kboard is connected to my desktop tower. So both monitors share it.


----------



## nickf829

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
I use a 50ft optical toslink cable for the sound..The mouse/kboard is connected to my desktop tower. So both monitors share it.

Gotcha, I noticed the charging setup on your subwoofer, thats what made me think you had 2 seperate ones. Does your wireless setup work from that far away? I can't even use my MX Revolution from across my office which is only like 14' away, and my Wave keyboard won't work if it is not in a direct line of site with the wireless dongle.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
Gotcha, I noticed the charging setup on your subwoofer, thats what made me think you had 2 seperate ones. Does your wireless setup work from that far away? I can't even use my MX Revolution from across my office which is only like 14' away, and my Wave keyboard won't work if it is not in a direct line of site with the wireless dongle.

Get a mouse and keyboard that are RF, not IR. I first got an IR one for my set up in my living room and it was junk, sounds like what you have. I got a $30 set from Rosewill that operates on a 2.8ghz frequency like a cordless phone and it works great.

Also you can get sound over the hdmi but your card must support it. Any 5xxx series ati card does. 4xxx I believe as well.


----------



## Bennythen00b

I see lots of awesome battlestations on here, makes me kinda jealous.









But well, mine works. We'll see if I can afford more expensive stuff in some years.


----------



## Madman340

Good god that's a lot of wood, you wouldn't happen to live in a bare log cabin would you?


----------



## Bennythen00b

Haha, no.









I live in the basement in a perfectly normal house (with my parents), though it's a bit old. This room used to have concrete walls, floor and ceiling, but dad 'built' this room as my old bedroom started to get a little small.

But yes, I guess it looks kinda weird.


----------



## Jelah

I would have taken a pic of my whole desk, but my room is a mess right now. Lol

Who needs a new case when you have a nice little tower fan like that? hahaha


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*











I would have taken a pic of my whole desk, but my room is a mess right now. Lol


You seem to have a giant pillar in the middle of your desk.

Just letting you know, in case you didn't notice it.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


You seem to have a giant pillar in the middle of your desk.

Just letting you know, in case you didn't notice it.


Lmao, i spotted a couple other things in there i didnt notice when i took it till inspecting a little further










But on a real note, i only have that there right now cause i was doing some overclocking experiments earlier, and i feel like this case is lacking in airflow.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Almost done with my setup..










looks nice, i like it.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*


Almost done with my setup..










Isn't your couch facing the wrong way? It looks like you'd have to twist your neck every time you want to watch TV.


----------



## spice003

probably has a L shaped couch or another one not shown in the pic.


----------



## MijnWraak

Plus I'm lying down on my couch when watching tv/playing video games most of the time anyway, I'd prefer it that way.


----------



## Bizong

My DAC/Amps are behind the screen on the right.


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


















































































does anyone know what wallpaper that is? looks like hte origin PC pattern, but its not?!


----------



## Novelty_Glasses

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


You should never, *EVER* look up at a monitor. It's really bad for your eyes.


Every person is different. If it was causing me great pain, I certainly wouldn't have kept it like that for as long as I did. That being said, I've since wall mounted it, and dropped it down a couple inches. The center is pretty much eye-level now.

Also, the desk is pretty deep, and along with the new wall mount, I'm about 4-5 feet from the LCD, which, for me at least, is just about perfect.


----------



## gorb

Well, I rearranged my room...haven't finished cleaning it up yet though


----------



## wuddersup

Dual monitor setup:


----------



## t3haxle

^^I like the bed/couch thing you have going on there.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


probably has a* L shaped couch* or another one not shown in the pic.


yup


----------



## Crazy^^Red




----------



## nazster14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


does anyone know what wallpaper that is? looks like hte origin PC pattern, but its not?!


if you are talking about wallpaper in my computer its called "Neuron" you can find it in this link


----------



## Jelah

Ok, i cleaned up a little bit and took some better pics


----------



## Shane1244

..That's clean? ;P

I like your desk though, mostly how it's so deep.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
..That's clean? ;P

I like your desk though, mostly how it's so deep.

Hahaha, compaired to normal, very clean lol. Yeah the desk used to be a dinning room table, there is more that folds out at the back to make it longer, might not be pretty but gets the job done


----------



## Shane1244

Wow, haha. I'm a total clean freak.

I think the desk looks rather nice, and fits the style of the room.


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
Ok, i cleaned up a little bit and took some better pics










xbox 360 headset ftw! i use it too.. -.-


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

I just got my new desk and my new chair








. The little computer is my sig rig and the big computer is my server







. I <3 My room now.


----------



## dpx [R]

remodeling is always great xD


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


I just got my new desk and my new chair







. The little computer is my sig rig and the big computer is my server







. I <3 My room now.











i strongly recommend you to lower that TV alot. like leave a 6 inch minimum distance from the tallest object on ur desk.

youll thank me in 3 years xD


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


i strongly recommend you to lower that TV alot. like leave a 6 inch minimum distance from the tallest object on ur desk.

youll thank me in 3 years xD


Lol, its at that height so that I won't look at my temps/teamspeak/evgaprecision/xfire while i'm gaming. I only glance at it occasionally XD.


----------



## dpx [R]

oh gotcha xD over done for very little purposes


----------



## Sikkamore

How's that Lian LI case for cooling? Looks longer than I imagined... that's what she said! (sorry, had to)

I wanna pick one up for my HTPC


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


How's that Lian LI case for cooling? Looks longer than I imagined... that's what she said! (sorry, had to)

I wanna pick one up for my HTPC


Well, I idle at around 38c but when I'm gaming, my temps get pretty high







. The little Lian-Li is a good cooler in my opinion. For a HTPC, it will be great. It is probably one of the best of the Mini-ITX cases







.

(I have a fermi in here and that adds to the heat)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi* 
Well, I idle at around 38c but when I'm gaming, my temps get pretty high







. The little Lian-Li is a good cooler in my opinion. For a HTPC, it will be great. It is probably one of the best of the Mini-ITX cases







.

(I have a fermi in here and that adds to the heat)

Thanks bro. Just ordered







+REP


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


How's that Lian LI case for cooling? Looks longer than I imagined... that's what she said! (sorry, had to)

I wanna pick one up for my HTPC


You can't say that's what she said to your own words


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











You've posted this before.







I remember the wallpaper.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
You've posted this before.







I remember the wallpaper.

yup i recognised this too!


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
You've posted this before.







I remember the wallpaper.

Looks nice though


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


You've posted this before.







I remember the wallpaper.


yeah, i recognized the awesomeness


----------



## KG363

I remember too! I think there were more pics though. It was an awesome one


----------



## Shane1244

Haha, Yep. Posted it several times.







I just stitched 4 portrait photos together.


----------



## gorb

looks comfortable


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











knock on the great amount of wood you have there, but dont fall off of that bed at night :[


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


knock on the great amount of wood you have there, but dont fall off of that bed at night :[


That bed was super scary the first few nights as I am an avid sleep walker. I still manage to get out of bed when I am asleep somehow, but I have never fallen off.


----------



## dpx [R]

well next time you go to sleep, take a parachute o.o


----------



## nickf829

where did you get that wallpaper? i have a small space id like to turn into a cave and that paper would rock, both figuratively and literally


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickf829*


where did you get that wallpaper? i have a small space id like to turn into a cave and that paper would rock, both figuratively and literally


hahahah well said.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickf829* 
where did you get that wallpaper? i have a small space id like to turn into a cave and that paper would rock, both figuratively and literally

I can't Remember. Sorry, I have some left though, I could take a up close picture, and maybe someone could find it for you.


----------



## Bennythen00b

Little update.









Took a piece of wood, an L-shaped metal bracket and some screws and made a support arm for the second 19-inch monitor. Put simply, it keeps the monitor which sits on a shelf angled forward from falling forward.

The monitor used to sit on a table to my left.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 









I see WingZero Endless Waltz Custom, man that is one awesome looking gundam hat off for you!









Anyway set up, good test of iPhone 4 camera











Using flash in no lighting.


View of the garden during day not bad image quality to be fair.


----------



## maxextz

wow the size of that case







what is it?looks great and big.
are those dogs out the window?


----------



## Neet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*


Almost done with my setup..



































What's the name of the plant and is it real?


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I need to repost my pics since I was relocated to a new room


----------



## Khmor

The room where i spend wayyyy to much time


----------



## staryoshi

I just moved in to a new place, so I've got a temporary setup going here. It's not too shabby.
That tiny little white box in the shelfy thing is my baby :3

Why am I using such an ugly table? It's height-adjustable and it's free, that's why! Most computer desks either have small keyboard trays or are too high for my taste. I may end up keeping this thing. Yay for freebies!


----------



## Venku

This is where I spend most of my free time.

































Yes, I do need a mousepad. I would also like a chair as opposed to a stool. I should probably clean...


----------



## Borum

^ Old keyboard








Yup, I can't imagine that stool being comfortable


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neet*


What's the name of the plant and is it real?


Bamboo plant from Target..naa, fake


----------



## Venku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Borum*


^ Old keyboard








Yup, I can't imagine that stool being comfortable


The stool really isn't. Not just because it doesn't have padding, but because of the amount of time I spend in it in combination with it being without a back.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Venku* 
The stool really isn't. Not just because it doesn't have padding, but because of the amount of time I spend in it in combination with it being without a back.

I bet you have good posture though!


----------



## Venku

Nope, instead of sitting upright during the long periods of time I spend there I slouch... Really not good for me. I would rather have a back so that after sitting for an extended period I can lean back as opposed to slouch, with the exception of when I am typing. If I am just browsing the internet I slouch over and sit funny with my mouse in one hand, but when i am typing I sit upright with good posture.


----------



## FEAR.

Its been a while since i last showed my bed/pc/tv room









So heres a little update

Before:









After:




































Main change is that my pc has been modded









Cheers
~FEAR.


----------



## waar

that's an awesome HAF, Fear.

did some late "spring" cleaning today.










room should be painted next week since i don't think i'll be working..again. and probably going to throw that Cinema display on craigslist next week also.


----------



## corry29

Very nice FEAR.
Your room is really simple and clean!
Very simplistic


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Its been a while since i last showed my bed/pc/tv room









So heres a little update

Before:
[IMGg]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1953&pictureid=12035[/IMG]

After:
[IMGg]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2909&pictureid=16696[/IMG]

[IMGg]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2909&pictureid=16697[/IMG]

[IMGg]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=2909&pictureid=16699[/IMG]










Main change is that my pc has been modded









Cheers
~FEAR.

It looks nice but you need some decoration or something.

The HAF case, however, is the greatest thing ever


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## kga92

Very clean looking Ryanb213 and FEAR.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Its been a while since i last showed my bed/pc/tv room









So heres a little update

Before:









After:










Main change is that my pc has been modded









Cheers
~FEAR.

case looks sick


----------



## MattsyBoi

My shrine. . .


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


that's an awesome HAF, Fear.

did some late "spring" cleaning today.










room should be painted next week since i don't think i'll be working..again. and probably going to throw that Cinema display on craigslist next week also.


nice L-shaped desk, many of the people who ask for L-shaped desks should get referred to this onee

;whered you purchase it?;


----------



## fudgedelic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


nice L-shaped desk, many of the people who ask for L-shaped desks should get referred to this onee

;whered you purchase it?;


Looks like IKEA's Galant desk system. I have one as well. Seemingly endless combinations of arrangements, legs, colors, what have you. It's pretty cool how you can piece together whatever suits you.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


that's an awesome HAF, Fear.

did some late "spring" cleaning today.










room should be painted next week since i don't think i'll be working..again. and probably going to throw that Cinema display on craigslist next week also.


Looks like its from ikea...i has the same as me 'gant' series table from ikea (except mone is not an :


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fudgedelic* 
Looks like IKEA's Galant desk system. I have one as well. Seemingly endless combinations of arrangements, legs, colors, what have you. It's pretty cool how you can piece together whatever suits you.

oh gotchaa, id get it if it didnt overlap with my window, a pet pive of mine


----------



## CinderellaBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MattsyBoi*


My shrine. . .






























Nice set up you got there giggity. Alriiight!


----------



## Dylan

Worst I think it has ever been. Been putting lots of hours doing audio and some IT repair stuff. I assure you, there is a desk under there, somewhere!


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Worst I think it has ever been. Been putting lots of hours doing audio and some IT repair stuff. I assure you, there is a desk under there, somewhere!











window side facing the wall? whyy?? even though im assuming there is not window on that case


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


window side facing the wall? whyy?? even though im assuming there is not window on that case


No window. Can't get the Drives open if it's facing the other way.


----------



## turbonerds

^ nice case, wish mine had a side panel window, maybe i'll mod mine sometime.

heres mine just got the haf 922, cleaned up a lil.


----------



## Trinnd

I'm waiting for someone to post with the optimus maximus keyboard just sitting there helpless on there desk~ and to not say a word about it in their picture.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
A bit messy but oh well










Yeah right. Good laugh though.


----------



## vallu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbonerds*


^ nice case, wish mine had a side panel window, maybe i'll mod mine sometime.

heres mine just got the haf 922, cleaned up a lil.











O_O That TV makes your 922 look tiny, haha.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


nice L-shaped desk, many of the people who ask for L-shaped desks should get referred to this onee

;whered you purchase it?;


like others said, it's an ikea galant. awesome desk!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captzee*


Here's mine. Built the unit myself.Needs cleaning up.











What's that poster of again (on the right)? I remember aunt had one like that.. it's like a novel or something..


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MattsyBoi* 
My shrine. . .




























Looks like someone won the Mass Effect 2 branded computer from the Bazaar.







(Or pretty sure, looks just like it.)

I don't play Mass Effect but I recognize it.


----------



## dpx [R]

^ maybe you recognized the mass effect 2 logo on the front xD


----------



## trivium nate

i want that wallpaper


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## Yogi

Little messy while setting up my water cooling and sleeving


----------



## gorb

i like the futoncouch


----------



## folk-it-up

my build isn't finished yet, i got all the peripherals, just need the insides to fill up that empty case, just got a psu and dvd drive for now but that will change soon, anyways heres mine for now, ye i know lots of wires but like i said the build is in progress so i'll take care of that once its finished


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


i like the futoncouch


Got it at Costco


----------



## N_Scorpion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Little messy while setting up my water cooling and sleeving










--IMG


Where did you get that O'Neill mat? I've never seen that before.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbonerds* 
^ nice case, wish mine had a side panel window, maybe i'll mod mine sometime.

heres mine just got the haf 922, cleaned up a lil.










is that toilet paper I see?! haha :-D

Nice set up!


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Got it at Costco









Word. Is it comfortable? I've got an old one from sams that I'm gonna sell here soon because the padding is too thin and it hurts my ass


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


is that toilet paper I see?! haha :-D

Nice set up!


I have a friend that always points that out whenever he sees a computer. I think it's cute :3


----------



## barrysgoods

This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barrysgoods* 
This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability


















What, no Clerks Poster?


----------



## barrysgoods

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
What, no Clerks Poster?









check the first pic


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venku*


This is where I spend most of my free time.

































Yes, I do need a mousepad. I would also like a chair as opposed to a stool. I should probably clean...


I see a Mini-z controller.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


check the first pic










Dang, Marvel and True Blood in one pic....you sir, win.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N_Scorpion* 
Where did you get that O'Neill mat? I've never seen that before.

They were giving them away if you bought a wetsuit at my work. Me and a friend just took like 10 of them boxes though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
Word. Is it comfortable? I've got an old one from sams that I'm gonna sell here soon because the padding is too thin and it hurts my ass









Nope it kinda sucks. The backrest sits at a wierd angle and makes it uncomfortable. When you lay it flat to sleep on you have to sleep on one side because theres a bar or something in the middle. The sides are only like 2 feet wide each so theres not much room.


----------



## Sikkamore

Hopefully I'll have my room cleaned up tomorrow and do some cable management for my desk as it's a mess. I'll post pics as soon as I'm done


----------



## ZoRzEr




----------



## nagle3092

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Heres mine, my wife hates it


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr*












Nice setup.

Three monitors and you only use one for movies?


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Nice setup.

Three monitors and you only use one for movies?

D: you know of any movies that come in 5760x1200?


----------



## N_Scorpion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
They were giving them away if you bought a wetsuit at my work. Me and a friend just took like 10 of them boxes though










Aww, thanks though.


----------



## trivium nate

new cable management their is duct tape cuz i dt'd two fan wires together and stuff


----------



## KG363

Looks great!


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability











































I see that you're watching some True Blood lol.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Looks great!


thanks dude!


----------



## Venku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I see a Mini-z controller.


Of course. You can also see a Mini-Z body (Honda NSX) in the top left of the second picture.

I now have a real chair and a pair of speakers. I will have new pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SomeDooD

Actually, nvm, lols.

Nice rooms guys.


----------



## ib2ez2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barrysgoods* 
This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability











































Very nice Embody chair... you definitely did not spare any expense for your comfort.. how do you like it?


----------



## dpx [R]

^ noticed you had an SSD, hows it working for you?


----------



## ib2ez2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


^ noticed you had an SSD, hows it working for you?


Not sure if you were asking me...but I do like it..very nice overall performance. Well worth it if you are willing to pay the high premium.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


D: you know of any movies that come in 5760x1200?










Ahah, fair enough.


----------



## FEAR.

Update....

Got my PS3 yesterday


----------



## dpx [R]

clean sleek and professional, id tap that... wait what


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Update....

Got my PS3 yesterday
























































I wished I could get my setup that clean







. But I have no where to put my TV and still have it act as a monitor. Nor do I want my back to the door







.


----------



## FriedSushi87




----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FriedSushi87*












i find it HILARIOUS as to how out of all the directions your monitors are facing, tthe one direction your keyboard and mouse are facing is straight in to the pc o.o 1080p sidepanel??


----------



## FriedSushi87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
i find it HILARIOUS as to how out of all the directions your monitors are facing, tthe one direction your keyboard and mouse are facing is straight in to the pc o.o 1080p sidepanel??









lol, I just set this up yesterday. There's a slight issue with cable length. Plus the PC has to be there because there's a hole in the bottom of the desk where sub-woofer wires connect to the amBX system ontop of the desk and to the audio on the PC.

Meh...

btw

1440x900 --> 1920x1080 --> 1440x900 --> 1024x768


----------



## dpx [R]

hahah yeeah i was just kidding xD its a good setup, once you get those cable lengths worked out, it will look awesomeee ahah


----------



## bryce

Don't you know what he's doing? It's only the latest in computing. Working the insides of the computer itself. Now with a virtual mouse pointer to drag those pesky parts into place.

=)


----------



## dpx [R]

hahahah like robotic technicians during surgery


----------



## gorb

here's mine again...I need to dust my computer


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*












Is that custom? I can't find the one with mesh on the front.


----------



## Danny_B

This is where the magic happens lol 
Sorry for the quality, this was taken with my phone


----------



## exohagogo

Here's my domain! You can also see _AKIMbO_'s off to the left...


----------



## gorb

I like how your walls aren't the standard beige or white, but that color would make me sick


----------



## exohagogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I like how your walls aren't the standard beige or white, but that color would make me sick


Thanks! It's actually not that bad... I don't even notice it most of the time.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


here's mine again...I need to dust my computer











































I like the setup, seems like u could bring a girl in there and it wouldnt scream nerdiness









edit- take down the Anime poster to bring anti-poon radiation levels down


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *barrysgoods*


This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability












































I would be ur new best friend just so I could hang out in that room


----------



## Billy O

My updated setup with mini desk for my 2.5 year old daughter.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exohagogo*


Here's my domain! You can also see _AKIMbO_'s off to the left...










mmmmm cookies









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


edit- take down the Anime poster to bring anti-poon radiation levels down


Don't forget the shelves full of video games

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy O*


My updated setup with mini desk for my 2.5 year old daughter.


How did you get your daughter inside the monitor?


----------



## corry29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exohagogo*


Here's my domain! You can also see _AKIMbO_'s off to the left...



















how you get the mouse to run on glass?


----------



## heyitsryan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billy O* 
My updated setup with mini desk for my 2.5 year old daughter.

OOOH HAF X. You like it? Nice setup by the way.


----------



## Gryph3n

Hey there all, it has been quite a while since I have updated, but here goes



















Nothin special, but it is a workable space to relax in.


----------



## Konkistadori

Just got lil bit bigger desk







... Cable managament is not done yet


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​
​
​
Im envious man. Love the view​


----------



## gorb

Yeah, the op has a very clean setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


http://img638.imageshack.us/i/img6502d.jpg

Just got lil bit bigger desk







... Cable managament is not done yet










Where are the speakers? :O


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 


Just got lil bit bigger desk







... Cable managament is not done yet

















Is that Foam/Sound proof strips on the wall!
i love the colour scheme! (now if only that white keyboard came in black lol)


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
Yeah, the op has a very clean setup.

Where are the speakers? :O

didint place them yet







ill update picture soon after cable managament







.

And yes it is "Acousticfoam". i have it all over my walls







..

Im thinking to color this model m into black.. but id rather buy black keyboard than ruin this







.. Gonna buy HHKB Pro 2 it should fit into scheme.









Now im going to swimm lols its so damn hot


----------



## gorb

I've thought about doing some treatment but decided I haven't spent enough on speakers to make it worthwhile


----------



## Konkistadori

Only speaker line out cable is hanging there for my active speakers which arent in picture yet







..



Good enough for me so its done for naow


----------



## Nlclock

All of the last posts looks really nice and clean







!

Here is mine, cleaned it up today, tell me what you think


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 
All of the last posts looks really nice and clean







!

Here is mine, cleaned it up today, tell me what you think









http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3513/dsc00017.png


I like that chair







nice cable management. I wish that my room would be that big lol







.. i have only about 8 squaremeter room -_-..

what that mobo is doing on wall or something than greeny one


----------



## Wiremaster

@Konkistadori: Nice Genelec's, man. Those are Genelec monitors, right?


----------



## Konkistadori

Yes they are. Cheapest genelecs model 6010 if i remember right.. Its amazing how these sound for small speakers.. Once you listen them you dont belive your ears first few secs









And also reason why i got these because i dont need bigger ones







.. and works with laptops because you can easily use 3,5m-RCA cable.
Very portable and durable, thank to aluminum casing ( or whatever its called)

And sound card is emu 1820m which is behind KB.

really worth of 400â‚¬


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nlclock* 
All of the last posts looks really nice and clean







!

Here is mine, cleaned it up today, tell me what you think









Cool looking chair









but doesnt look very comfortable


----------



## Pringlecks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
how you get the mouse to run on glass?

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## mho2

Sure I'll bite, just got a new desk, going to replace the shelf that the receiver sits on with a hutch on the weekend.


----------



## gorb

I like the desk. I like the shelf too, but it would be annoying to have the receiver so high.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pringlecks* 
ಠ_ಠ

You can use a optical mouse on glass.. And if you can your glass is severely scratched.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
You can use a optical mouse on glass.. And if you can your glass is severely scratched.

yeah optical mice can be used...not 'True' Laser mice though.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mho2* 
Sure I'll bite, just got a new desk, going to replace the shelf that the receiver sits on with a hutch on the weekend.










Nice setup and very nice pic as well!


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
yeah optical mice can be used...not 'True' Laser mice though.

I meant can't Unless it scratched


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mho2* 
Sure I'll bite, just got a new desk, going to replace the shelf that the receiver sits on with a hutch on the weekend.










Nice Setup man!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mho2*


Sure I'll bite, just got a new desk, going to replace the shelf that the receiver sits on with a hutch on the weekend.











That looks awesome, what speakers are those?


----------



## Sikkamore

Finally got around to doing my cable management/clean up of my bedroom









Before:

















After:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice....

A Red Wings Fan Too !!!


----------



## jarv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


Before:


















where did you get that desk from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice....

A Red Wings Fan Too !!!


Always and forever my friend









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarv*


where did you get that desk from if you don't mind me asking?


I got the desk from Staples. Link


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


Finally got around to doing my cable management/clean up of my bedroom









Before:
*snip*

After:
*snip*


You don't live in Waterloo by chance, do you?


----------



## mho2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *mho2*


Sure I'll bite, just got a new desk, going to replace the shelf that the receiver sits on with a hutch on the weekend.











That looks awesome, what speakers are those?


Behringer 2030p's and a dayton SUB-120, they sound awesome.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


You don't live in Waterloo by chance, do you?


Nope! I live in London


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


Nope! I live in London










Oh true.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sikkamore* 
Finally got around to doing my cable management/clean up of my bedroom









Before:
*snip*

After:
*snip*

I have to say that is a huge improvement. Good job.

Red Wings FTW!


----------



## fssbzz

my freaking pc room lol.


----------



## dpx [R]

^ are you a video card retailer or something?!!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
^ are you a video card retailer or something?!!

no lol








buy it to test it out for fun


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
no lol








buy it to test it out for fun

I'll test them out, send em over! haha


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
I'll test them out, send em over! haha

if i won the lottery i will do that lol


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
if i won the lottery i will do that lol









Well, here's hoping one of us wins it! LoL


----------



## dpx [R]

hahahah well is there a need to buy 3 or 4 of one video card to TEST? i mean all the pc parts i have ever bought are in my pc -.- no boxes necessary


----------



## trivium nate

looking sick everyone!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I have to say that is a huge improvement. Good job.

Red Wings FTW!

Thanks! GO WINGS GO!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barrysgoods* 
This is my computer room, many hours are spent in here so I try to spare no expense on comfort and enjoyability


















Nice setup bro, hope the psu is working out good for you.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extremism* 
*My simplistic set up*










I spy V-Cubes 5,6,7, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Mirror Blocks, 2x2, and a bunch of 3x3s..

What do you average on 3x3?


----------



## Mootsfox

It's not the full room (or desk), but I think it shows the important part.










If you can't read the temp probe, it's 90.9F (~32-33C)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Nice set up! big into audio???


----------



## AMD SLI guru

running 3x 24inch Dell LED LCD displays with my sig rig, Evo 4G and my Eee PC Netbook

Also... the computer on Plexi-glass is actually my router. I'm running Untangle to manage my home network. The WRT54GL is just an Access Point for Wifi. Once I find a Wifi Card that can go into Master Mode, I'll get rid of that too. All of that is sitting on top of my triple core 720BE home media server. :-D


----------



## Yumyums




----------



## Xraven771

Mine Please leave a comment :


----------



## Extremism

What do you average on 3x3?

13s,


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Mine Please leave a comment :











Put your side panel on, it's screwing your airflow.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Mine Please leave a comment :











I have that yamaha amp


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I have that yamaha amp










Great Amp


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Put your side panel on, it's screwing your airflow.


I do normally have it on as u can see its on the floor in front of my tv







just took it off for the photo


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Put your side panel on, it's screwing your airflow.


Let today henceforth be known as the day a new breed was born in the Official Computer Room Pics thread: Airflow Nazis.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Let today henceforth be known as the day a new breed was born in the Official Computer Room Pics thread: Airflow Nazis.











Might as well not have fans in your computer if you run with side panel off, defeats the point in having an air cooled chassis completely.

I knew a troll would hang onto that after posting it, just knew it.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Let today henceforth be known as the day a new breed was born in the Official Computer Room Pics thread: Airflow Nazis.











Almost as bad as 5.1 Nazis.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











running 3x 24inch Dell LED LCD displays with my sig rig, Evo 4G and my Eee PC Netbook

Also... the computer on Plexi-glass is actually my router. I'm running Untangle to manage my home network. The WRT54GL is just an Access Point for Wifi. Once I find a Wifi Card that can go into Master Mode, I'll get rid of that too. All of that is sitting on top of my triple core 720BE home media server. :-D


You use Pedobear as your wallpaper so I assume you are...


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Might as well not have fans in your computer if you run with side panel off, defeats the point in having an air cooled chassis completely.

I knew a troll would hang onto that after posting it, just knew it.


How so? There is still air moving over your components and heatsinks. Maybe not as efficiently, but not the same as having everything passively cooled (would overheat in 10 seconds, which it simply doesnt if you dont have the side panel on. usually increased 2-5 degrees at most if that)


----------



## Shane1244

New Keyboard and Mouse.
Logitech G110, and Razer DeathAdder.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

My rooms a mess.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*


My rooms a mess.


This is true.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*


My rooms a mess.


Huge desktop icons are huge...


----------



## Liighthead

hey :] just moved ( 3rd time psted here lol )


















my desk ( under my bed :] ) soonish going to make the desk go right to the end of the desk...









other side of my room :] took bit off 1 of the couches we got ( 1 for lunge and 1 for other room ( with tv n stuff ) so took part of it :] ) lol yeah ima change that tv when i can... it does the job ( exept HD D= ) for now.....

hehe chance of getting a 37" flat screen soon ( speakers broke on it. mum mite give me it... lol well see ) 








my desk :] from where i sit. their 2 x 19" screens ( asus VK191T and a Acer AL1916W ) :] got a nother one of the acers packed in a box. needs backlight though lol








behind my screen theirs my bookshelf's they have 1 x 8" mids and a 1" tweeter as well as a 3" tweeter lol...

then theirs my 








next to my CM elite 341 lol

mite be getting a 15" sub soonish







( their 2 x 10" subs and i got a nother 1 in my cupboard







not enouf room... ill fit it in soon haha.....

what u guys think?














not sure what elese todo with this room... i want to put a desk but not much room lol

maby if i clean up were all those boxes r neer the window ill put one their... but gotta find one ( cheap ) that i can store stuff under it to lol


----------



## TARRCO

Good setup there Lighthead. Look's warm and cozy







Goodluck on tearing the house down with that 15" sub


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
hey :] just moved ( 3rd time psted here lol )










LOL @ the pillow. Anyone else see it?


----------



## .Sup




----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 









I like it.

I wish those Apple keyboards came in something other than white.


----------



## .Sup

I wish they made them out of wood.


----------



## Xraven771

<3 @ Kamakazi Setup


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I like it.

I wish those Apple keyboards came in something other than white.

Yeah man, if they had an all black one, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 









nice setup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kga92* 
LOL @ the pillow. Anyone else see it?









what bout it lol.... its comfy


----------



## razorguy

Bad lighting and no flash, but you get the idea


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Bad lighting and no flash, but you get the idea









I smell em! THE 5.1 N- *death screams*









One of these days I'ma get a picture of my computer room. ONE OF THESE DAYS.

p.s. I like .Sup's headphone stand thing xD


----------



## razorguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
I smell em! THE 5.1 N- *death screams*









One of these days I'ma get a picture of my computer room. ONE OF THESE DAYS.

p.s. I like .Sup's headphone stand thing xD

Lol. The 5.1 rarely gets used. I use my headphones 99.9% of the time.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Lol. The 5.1 rarely gets used. I use my headphones 99.9% of the time.

I hear ya. my $30 earbuds (PL30's) sound so much nicer than these $200 logitech 5.1s -.-


----------



## GraaahAngreh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
I hear ya. my $30 earbuds (PL30's) sound so much nicer than these $200 logitech 5.1s -.-

That sounds odd. Alright, let's do the numbers.

They're Logitech speakers, so you're paying about $50 for the brand name.
They're 5.1, so you're paying about $40 for that.
There won't be much competition, so that's about $40.
They're small, that's another $30.

That makes the actual worth of the Logitech speakers about $40. Then, you account that the sound of low-end speakers should always be worse than earbuds of the same value. Headphones should usually win.

With that, this makes sense.

Now, I was going to ask whether Crossfire 5770's would go well in a Scout, since you appear have one. So.

Would Crossfire 5770's do well in a Scout?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
I smell em! THE 5.1 N- *death screams*









One of these days I'ma get a picture of my computer room. ONE OF THESE DAYS.

p.s. I like .Sup's headphone stand thing xD

more pics of the stand here: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2894
if you're interested


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
I hear ya. my $30 earbuds (PL30's) sound so much nicer than these $200 logitech 5.1s -.-

Says a lot about Logitech speakers lol


----------



## lordfeyr

I recently moved and my wife and I decided that the "formal dining room" should be our computer/reading room.....

But we didnt have a desk that would fit our two computers (Mine is still being built, im lazy...)

So I went to lowes, picked up some cherry colored kitchen counters, premade 8' "granite look" formica counter top and 2 black barstools.

A couple holes later and some desk gromets for wiring and this is what I have.










I still need to get some keyboard trays to move the keyboards off the desk and make some room on there.


----------



## Ctekcop

here there's mine:


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GraaahAngreh* 
Headphones should usually win.

Would Crossfire 5770's do well in a Scout?

Heh yeah, they do ^-^

They'd do excellent in this case







I was planning on getting dual 460s in the future. I had two 9800GX2's in here for a few weeks ( 4 gpu's folding at the same time D: ) and temps were actually reasonable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Says a lot about Logitech speakers lol

haha yeah. Sorry to go more offtopic, but are you still an iRacing member? And has it been worth the money so far? I'm getting a GT3 RS and finally got a job so I could hypothetically pay for it xD


----------



## OoStad

Pretty boring


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OoStad* 
Pretty boring
<snip>

You need some crap to clutter those shelves


----------



## ryaan

just got some LED christmas lights for ambience while watching movies or 3am gaming like a nerd. still trying to get stuff to decorate, just moved into this room from one on another floor (its in a frat house). not gonna lie, i LOVE that little nook for computer desk, though it does make it tough to get to the window (which give me roof/balcony access we always chill on). otherwise i gotta go into the bathroom which is the next room over and hop out that window onto the roof/balcony)


----------



## MijnWraak

@ryaan any chance of a link to that wallpaper in 1080 or above please and thanks!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
my freaking pc room lol.
[URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/da99ef95.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/da99ef95.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/2e1313e8.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/2e1313e8.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/536ac4ee.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/536ac4ee.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/87b02a1d.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/87b02a1d.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/fd6e290b.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/fd6e290b.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/a94af83c.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/a94af83c.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/6d386043.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/6d386043.jpg[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/f1002d52.jpg]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o292/voldo89/freaking%20pc%20room/f1002d52.jpg[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
do you actually own all this hardware or do you collect empty boxes?

inb4 "haters gonna hate" cause im not hating.


----------



## waar

those pictures are too small


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MattsyBoi* 
My shrine. . .


Come on man!!! You could at least put that Stuff away for the Picture!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## ryaan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
@ryaan any chance of a link to that wallpaper in 1080 or above please and thanks!









this is all i got


----------



## Ctekcop

Here's mine


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctekcop* 
Here's mine









HAHA







Foot rest ftw!


----------



## tylerand

Terrible quality photo's, but meh... you get the gist of it. Got my computer and sub underneath the table, and the left speaker is behind the fridge/monitor.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerand* 
Terrible quality photo's, but meh... you get the gist of it. Got my computer and sub underneath the table, and the left speaker is behind the fridge/monitor.


























Doesn't your 24" monitor look tons better than the massive 50" plasma right in front of you? Since they have the same res.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Doesn't your 24" monitor look tons better than the massive 50" plasma right in front of you? Since they have the same res.

Ehh, you'd think so... but it's actually not too bad.

I compared the two, and it seems that LG has found a way to make it really hard to notice the difference... it's also not so bad with AA jacked up.

I really think it has a lot to do with the Plasma though, i tried the PC on my father's 42" 1080p and it looks just horrible compared to my 24", where as this one looks amazing. I really don't know how to explain it.


----------



## ryaan

didnt your parents ever tell you to not sit so close to the TV.

...you'll go blind


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryaan* 
didnt your parents ever tell you to not sit so close to the TV.

...you'll go blind

Lol wut?
That's such hooey, whoever said that clearly has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryaan* 
didnt your parents ever tell you to not sit so close to the TV.

...you'll go blind

PS: That's a myth.

Also, i'm already legally blind.


----------



## MijnWraak

Damn phone uploads always leaving a gray thing at the bottom -.- 5.1 is actually set up correctly for the most part! front 3 are on my window sill (blending in like a boss)


----------



## bryce

Here's a few quick shots before I totally redo everything. I'm moving my TV back to it's own corner of the room and going back to 2x 22". Hopefully those will get upgraded to dual 24"s before end of the year.

Going to try and cable manage some of those cables you see around the caseless rig. Don't know how I'm going to get that done, but we'll see what happens. Thing is, I'm completely broke and I'm NOT handy with anything other than electronics so have no idea what I'm gonna do







.

Here are the pictures...







I'll post pictures once I get everything done as well.


----------



## ttully77

Eh...I plan on improving when I move out.


----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## Boyboyd

Moved my speakers further apart so i can fit 2 monitors on my desk again. Not the best picture but you get the idea.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OoStad* 
Pretty boring




























Bad Idea on the Case in the Hole, good luck trying to keep it cool with it down in the whole, even with the door open, its going to get hott.

Nice setup, but would find another place to put your case.


----------



## baird gow

If it has a top fan it should be fine unless hes overclocking like mad


----------



## Sikkamore

Bad idea, period. My parents computer is in a little shelf like that and I modded the case to put an intake from below the HDD cage and outtake at the top and it still made the mobo beep like crazy due to overheating lol


----------



## DeckerDontPlay




----------



## TARRCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*












That chair looks so inviting....


----------



## gorb

I like all that except for the audio portion


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I need some new speakers. Its on the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


That chair looks so inviting....










I agree. Especially since Im looking at this picture from work









I know you guys see my non greatest hits edtion FF7 on that shelf right? So sick. Love that game. I want to see it in teh nude.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I need some new speakers. Its on the list.


word

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I know you guys see my non greatest hits edtion FF7 on that shelf right? So sick. Love that game. I want to see it in teh nude.


I have the GH version of that game, but I've never actually played it before >_>


----------



## vaio

lol these rig rooms are so tidy.

My place looks more like a hardware warehouse


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaio*


lol these rig rooms are so tidy.

My place looks more like a hardware warehouse










+1 ( on a normal day >.< ) mostly old parts


----------



## sexybastard

here's my cheap ass room at my parents house. When I moved out and into my own apartment I took all of the furniture with me so in order to furnish it again I had to pay out of pocket (yay cheap parents







) so I went to ikea and bought the cheapest stuff I could get away with since I am not often at my parents home.

Everything in here together came to less then $400 so it didn't hurt the wallet too much.


----------



## gorb

nice and clean


----------



## KG363

almost looks like a hotel room


----------



## mfb412

why did you go back, visiting?


----------



## Hydraulic

I had to move my pc to the alcove. Just got the 3rd monitor 'mounted' today. If a belt and some wire can be called mounting then i guess it works. Now that I am in this hole i don't have any room for my Monitor 40's and my sub.


----------



## Liighthead

wow..... ur not scared itll fall ....... taking ur other 2 monitors with it? XD


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 









Is janet jackson wearing another..... Star?


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


I had to move my pc to the alcove. Just got the 3rd monitor 'mounted' today. If a belt and some wire can be called mounting then i guess it works. Now that I am in this hole i don't have any room for my Monitor 40's and my sub.











Very creative and very cool


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


I had to move my pc to the alcove. Just got the 3rd monitor 'mounted' today. If a belt and some wire can be called mounting then i guess it works. Now that I am in this hole i don't have any room for my Monitor 40's and my sub.











is that even comfortable? my disgust of small cramped spaces doesn't like that.


----------



## hick

The computer setup boring and cheap :]


The fun side


----------



## Gunfire

I want a stripper pole in the middle of my room..


----------



## anon-nick

well i sold the desktop. now my computer room is the kitchen.


----------



## gorb

what the hell is in that cup? it looks like poo


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


here's my cheap ass room at my parents house. When I moved out and into my own apartment I took all of the furniture with me so in order to furnish it again I had to pay out of pocket (yay cheap parents







) so I went to ikea and bought the cheapest stuff I could get away with since I am not often at my parents home.

Everything in here together came to less then $400 so it didn't hurt the wallet too much.





















Did you steal all the furniture from a Best Western?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Did you steal all the furniture from a Best Western?


Haha

Looks nice on the cheap though, cheers!


----------



## hick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*











I want a stripper pole in the middle of my room..


Ya i think i enjoy it more than the old lady


----------



## Hydraulic

Its not that bad, when I am in it I forget its really small, but as soon as I go to stand up I always hit the wall. I am still trying to get used to it lol.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what the hell is in that cup? it looks like poo










Looks like a bag to me...


----------



## metallicamaster3

More here: http://metallicamaster3.com/Workstation

Preview:


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what the hell is in that cup? it looks like poo










LOL, that's exactly what I thought when I saw that. 2 girls one cup? LOL


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


More here: http://metallicamaster3.com/Workstation

Preview: 










HAWMAHGAWD! FWD900... sooo sexy...


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


nice and clean



Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Haha

Looks nice on the cheap though, cheers!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


almost looks like a hotel room



Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Did you steal all the furniture from a Best Western?


lol yeah it does have a certain hotel room similarity. I suppose that's what happens go you for Ikea. I don't mind though... at least it looks clean









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


Is janet jackson wearing another..... Star?


seems like a hand bra to me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


why did you go back, visiting?


yep just visiting them for a few weeks over summer break.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
HAWMAHGAWD! *FW900*... sooo sexy...

Fixed and


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Fixed and










T9 autocompleted to FWD (as in Four Wheel Drive)


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


More here: http://metallicamaster3.com/Workstation

Preview: 










Aww







I thought you hated the i7 and all so much. Wished I had some cash to upgrade my POS rig


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


T9 autocompleted to FWD (as in Four Wheel Drive)










you mean front wheel drive. ^-^

4x4=four wheel drive. AWD = all wheel drive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


you mean front wheel drive. ^-^

4x4=four wheel drive. AWD = all wheel drive.










Er yeah









I'm not a car man


----------



## KoolGuy

Well here it is


----------



## detroitpc313

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThirdLap* 
A bit messy but oh well










At least looks like a mac is in that room right where it belongs


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Well here it is










Stole my idea!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitpc313* 
At least looks like a mac is in that room right where it belongs









It's an HP


----------



## wright8790

There's a Mac stacked underneath the HP


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Stole my idea!


Which is a bad one btw.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Which is a bad one btw.










Nahh


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


It's an HP










Theres a Power Mac G4 Tower under the HP tower.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Well here it is











Just Cause 2


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Well here it is











Does that Tube from A/C to Pc actually do any good in temps?









PS: Your room is a f*cking mess







Did Donkey Kong come by your room? XD


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Does that Tube from A/C to Pc actually do any good in temps?









PS: Your room is a f*cking mess







Did Donkey Kong come by your room? XD


Rooms fixed now..

How does 36Â°C LOad at 4.1GHZ sound?


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Rooms fixed now..

How does 36Â°C LOad at 4.1GHZ sound?


Sounds coooooool. Looks real ghetto though


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kga92* 
sounds coooooool. Looks real ghetto though









:d:d +1


----------



## Liighthead

should be getting/modding my desk 2day >.< current one is to small.... ill try post pics arfter...

itll either be 2day or 2morro... not quite sure atm.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Well here it is










do you get any condensation on any of the parts in your pc?
cause once i had condensation on my ac vent, when i was folding.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Moved my speakers further apart so i can fit 2 monitors on my desk again. Not the best picture but you get the idea.



does direct sunlight to the pc not heat it up?


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Well here it is










That's just gross....


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Well here it is










How often do you turn the AC on? Doesn't that cost...money?


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Moved my speakers further apart so i can fit 2 monitors on my desk again. Not the best picture but you get the idea.



I love your case hehe i used to have one and i loved it to death


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
-snip-

-snip-

Clean up. Stop sitting on dirty cloths.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Just moving in so excuse the junk pics
Samsung 22" LCD and Sony XBR 9 32"








Sony 46"


----------



## iCeMaN57

Ahh here are some more. Excuse the wires and all. Like I said, just moved in and I got to get everything up and running


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


Ahh here are some more. Excuse the wires and all. Like I said, just moved in and I got to get everything up and running


































Nice case


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Well here it is











Just Cause 3


----------



## snowman88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *detroitpc313*


At least looks like a mac is in that room right where it belongs










Pall Mall and Red Dog, computing necessities.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
does direct sunlight to the pc not heat it up?

Nope. Not that i've noticed anyway. Maybe if i lived in the middle of the desert instead of rainy old England.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Before*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *After*


















Fixed it!


----------



## Gunfire

I like your room


----------



## KG363

It went from crap to awesome


----------



## seven9st surfer

Homemade desk made from a sheet of 3/4" MDF and 2x4's.


----------



## KG363




----------



## 420Assassin

My Comp and Main Monitor








Secondary Monitor 480i Tv








And Audio Fisher 5.1 Home Stereo








all at the end of my bed hehe optimal laziness


----------



## iCeMaN57




----------



## trivium nate

woo just did that sc2 laser mission today


----------



## iCeMaN57

That mission was pretty fun imo
Lol No one noticed my anti zombie tool


----------



## yourclone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 









How did you get 3 monitors running with Crossfire? I could only get 3 monitors working when I disabled crossfire.


----------



## Paradox me

Apologies for the poor picture quality.



















Old school


















I need to lower the wall mount for the TV some. Maybe even get a better camera.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Homemade desk made from a sheet of 3/4" MDF and 2x4's.



















Pure awesome. Wanna make me a desk?









You stole my mousepad too







.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Homemade desk made from a sheet of 3/4" MDF and 2x4's.



















very simple. i like it.


----------



## odin2free

Wooooo



And this is what i sit on


ya thats right sit in style hahahah


----------



## Madman340

How fast have you taken that chair? :O


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
How fast have you taken that chair? :O

Nah man, it's the Cadillac of chairs. Low and slow.


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
Homemade desk made from a sheet of 3/4" MDF and 2x4's.


































Wow...may i ask where did you hide your cables ?? i cannot see any of your speaker and monitors cables ?? how did you hide it ?? in the wall ??


----------



## tensionz

I think they go down where the center speaker hides it, could be wrong.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Nah man, it's the Cadillac of chairs. Low and slow.

Right
so sexy all leather and great wood floor ahahah


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 














Wow...may i ask where did you hide your cables ?? i cannot see any of your speaker and monitors cables ?? how did you hide it ?? in the wall ??









nope, no holes in the wall. There's a hole in the back corner of the desk behind the speaker where all of the monitor cables and speaker wires are routed. The side speaker wires are just behind the side monitors.

Then underneath the desk I just zip tied all the cables into bundles, installed a surge protecter, and made sure everything was out of sight. I've even got my back speakers routed around the room and underneath the desk. You can see the plug of the power supply to the left, and where the bundle of wires continues down to the subwoofer in the middle. I've got pictures of underneath the desk and behind the monitors, but I'm heading into work right now. I'll post em this afternoon

EDIT: here's some more eye candy for you, a panorama of the view from my chair










DOUBLE EDIT: as promised, here's the underside of the desk:



















and here's the speaker wire going behind my monitor. It actually goes between the monitor and the wall, resting on top of the wallmount system I made (it's drooping down in the pic, it's supposed to rest on top). If you're interested in the mounts I made, hit the fist link in my sig


----------



## FEAR.

<<<< Jealous


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 









That M11x deserves more than that







!!!

Show some respect bro.


----------



## nascasho

Some of you guys got some beast setups.

Here is mine (_nothing epic sadly_):


----------



## KG363

Still _VERY_ nice


----------



## kcuestag

Nothing Epic?

It's damn awesome


----------



## amantonas

I want a new desk. Really bad.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantonas* 
I want a new desk. Really bad.

It looks like it's about to snap in half haha.


----------



## MijnWraak

Your desk has it's own mini-desk


----------



## waar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
<snip>


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
<snip>

both really nice clean set ups


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Your desk has it's own mini-desk


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Some of you guys got some beast setups.

Here is mine (_nothing epic sadly_):











G500 Mouse, I have it and I absolutely love it.









Nice set up by the way.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Some of you guys got some beast setups.

Here is mine (_nothing epic sadly_):


































looks sick!!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Some of you guys got some beast setups.

Here is mine (_nothing epic sadly_):

... Wow your pc is awesome. Great colour scheme


----------



## DOOOLY

I change my room around from the last time i put picturce up so i thought i should update


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
That M11x deserves more than that







!!!

Show some respect bro.

That is acutally an m15x







It just looks super small compared to the 32" Sony XBR 9


----------



## iCeMaN57

Anyone know where to get a L shaped desk that will support 1" 32inch tv, 2 24" LCD's and a cool master stacker by chance? Any good places online? I haven't found much that didn't want 1.5k + lol.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


Anyone know where to get a L shaped desk that will support 1" 32inch tv, 2 24" LCD's and a cool master stacker by chance? Any good places online? I haven't found much that didn't want 1.5k + lol.


Build your own?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


I change my room around from the last time i put picturce up so i thought i should update




























You like beer too???


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Build your own?


I was thinking about that but I'm lazy


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


That is acutally an m15x







It just looks super small compared to the 32" Sony XBR 9


Yeah, now I see that it's actually bigger than the 790FX GD70 box









Still, it shouldn't be there.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


snip


Damn, that desk is beastly. The 4 monitor thing you have going on looks awesome. I'd love a setup like that.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*
















Wow...may i ask where did you hide your cables ?? i cannot see any of your speaker and monitors cables ?? how did you hide it ?? in the wall ??










It should be fairly obvious they are likely routed behind the center monitor and going down behind the speaker.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantonas* 
I want a new desk. Really bad.









O.O hurt ur neck? be anoying looking up wuldnt it?

lol i just rebuilt my deskbunkthingey and heapsss of room now







u shuld make a new desk lol... $30 of wood + few screws n a saw...

::: ill pst pics of my new desk sometime... at tafe now lol ::::

orrr alteast cut down the legs on ur tables table.. so its lower?


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amantonas* 
I want a new desk. Really bad.









What's playing on the second screeen?

Would be a really nice setup if it was on a proper desk. Nice screens though


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
What's playing on the second screeen?

Would be a really nice setup if it was on a proper desk. Nice screens though









It's the Zune player, amazing software IMO


----------



## amantonas

Yeah, it's the zune software. It is really great software.
And it doesn't hurt my neck, because I use a drafting table chair. I have plans to build a new desk, I'm just too lazy to get my crap off the table saw







.


----------



## MijnWraak

I don't even have a zune anymore and still use the media player. THAT'S how good it is


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
I don't even have a zune anymore and still use the media player. THAT'S how good it is









Yeah, they should make it the new media player. It's light years away from WMP. And I hate WMP too







.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yeah, now I see that it's actually bigger than the 790FX GD70 box









Still, it shouldn't be there.


Whats wrong with it being there. Its really only useful to me when it is on power anyway.


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


well i sold the desktop. now my computer room is the kitchen.


Isn't the kitchen for women only!?!?

Anyway.
This is my first desktop, and this is my temporary messy wires laying everywhere desk. Will look much nicer once I move into college.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunkylad*


Isn't the kitchen for women only!?!?

Anyway.
This is my first desktop, and this is my temporary messy wires laying everywhere desk. Will look much nicer once I move into college.


Please don't tell me you're bringing the CRT with you.


----------



## iCeMaN57

CRT's? What are they? heh


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


My Comp and Main Monitor








all at the end of my bed hehe optimal laziness


Does that box say Kingfart 1000W?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


CRT's? What are they? heh


http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl...-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl...-8&sa=N&tab=iw


He's running 2 8800's, I'm sure there was just a little bit of sarcasim in the statement


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


He's running 2 8800's, I'm sure there was just a little bit of sarcasim in the statement


Hmmm I don't play games on that rig so what is wrong with running 2 8800's when I only watch HD content? I don't see how getting a 480GTX for example would really help.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl...-8&sa=N&tab=iw


/sarcasm


----------



## B-SNiZ

I feel extremely late, haha, but heres my set up..


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


CRT's? What are they? heh


CRT
*C*an't
*R*eally
*T*ell


----------



## gorb




----------



## waar

Sorry for the crappy phone pictures.








just got the speakers last night.









what i was listening to


----------



## gorb

i never did get around to listening to that wutang/dubstep thing


----------



## waar

dont know much about dubstep, but i enjoyed it very much. made me want to listen to more dubstep actually.

but then again, im a huge wu tang fan.. so im pretty bias towards everything they're involved in lol


----------



## gorb

yeah, i like dubstep and i like wutang as well, so i'll probably like it


----------



## UrbanSmooth




----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 









what i was listening to









wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 









Three monitors and a large TV in the background isn't very green, Mr. Gore


----------



## gorb

if he's buying 100% renewable energy then it's okay


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
if he's buying 100% renewable energy then it's okay









Yeah I would be more concerned with the massive amount of dead tree sitting on his desk.


----------



## gorb

maybe all the papers are made from bamboo that he has planted on his own land!


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


maybe all the papers are made from bamboo that he has planted on his own land!


Certainly a possibility.


----------



## dpx [R]

aggghh!! someone on ocn has a modded case and setup, with a ferrari logo... if anyone who remembers who it was, i have the opportunity to get this, but i dont know if i need it... for the person with the ferrari case mod, i could ship it to you if you want.

http://www.itechnews.net/2008/10/02/...n-lcd-monitor/


----------



## gorb

if they wanted something like that they could just stick a decal or metal pin to their monitor


----------



## dpx [R]

i found out who it was, and they did that but they put like a sticker, looks kind of sketchy


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Three monitors and a large TV in the background isn't very green, Mr. Gore









Seriously? I have more monitors, tvs, computers, etc in my room than he's probably got in his whole house. Stop playing the freaking "green" crap.

I'd rather pay cheaper prices for energy than to pay a premium for something's that still experimental, etc.


----------



## KennyNSB

nooooo the room is not pink


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Seriously? I have more monitors, tvs, computers, etc in my room than he's probably got in his whole house. Stop playing the freaking "green" crap.

I'd rather pay cheaper prices for energy than to pay a premium for something's that still experimental, etc.

He's saying it since Al Gore is the one that brought the whole greenhouse gas/pollution thing to the center of public attention, only to have a bunch of LCDs in his office along with mahogany desks. It's just hypocritical (but to be expected from any politician)

back on topic ... DESKS!


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Seriously? I have more monitors, tvs, computers, etc in my room than he's probably got in his whole house. Stop playing the freaking "green" crap.

I'd rather pay cheaper prices for energy than to pay a premium for something's that still experimental, etc.

1. i doubt it

2. paying a small premium for renewable energy helps build more windmills/solar plants/etc


----------



## computeruler




----------



## computeruler




----------



## CJRhoades

Please excuse extremely poor picture quality.









Bad placement but my desk is small and I couldn't think of much else to do with it all...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
snip

And you're 15?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
And you're 15?

That doesn't mean you can't snip some nice pics of Daddy's toys and show them off.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Please excuse extremely poor picture quality.









Bad placement but my desk is small and I couldn't think of much else to do with it all...

LOL PS1 with portable screen EPIC!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That doesn't mean you can't snip some nice pics of Daddy's toys and show them off.


Good call. I forgot.
I'd also show off my parents rig in my signature as it was back then my gaming computer but not my main computer, which was a Socket A, Sempron 2400+ CPU together with a FX5200.
It's not incorrect, but it's slightly misleading.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Good call. I forgot.
I'd also show off my parents rig in my signature as it was back then my gaming computer but not my main computer, which was a Socket A, Sempron 2400+ CPU together with a FX5200.
It's not incorrect, but it's slightly misleading.

If I went through all the computers in this house; then the majority of people would cry.

Just between my step-dad and I there are over 24 active computers. He has 8 Optiplex GX620's running up stairs connected to one KBM-Switch. Along with his XPS (he can build but the XPS was Free, and was Core i7 + GTS 250 SLi)

Then our "Server-Room"/storage room is night mare of KBM Switches and computers.


----------



## waar

i want to cry.

show us pics


----------



## AMOCO

here's mine:


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If I went through all the computers in this house; then the majority of people would cry.

Just between my step-dad and I there are over 24 active computers. He has 8 Optiplex GX620's running up stairs connected to one KBM-Switch. Along with his XPS (he can build but the XPS was Free, and was Core i7 + GTS 250 SLi)

Then our "Server-Room"/storage room is night mare of KBM Switches and computers.

DO EET! You know you want to anyway. Otherwise you wouldn't have posted. You're just teasing us.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
LOL PS1 with portable screen EPIC!

That's my TV. I have an RCA to 3.5mm Video/Sound cord so I run that from my Dish Reciever to the PS1 and tadaa instant little TV. It actually works quite well because I'm sitting so close to it so it doesn't seem all that small.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


DO EET! You know you want to anyway. Otherwise you wouldn't have posted. You're just teasing us.


I'd need to borrow a Camera from someone.









I only have my Backup-Cell's camera. Which is a poopy camera for anything but natural light.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's an old shot of the server room before we were fully setup. That's just the rack. The PowerEdge servers are mine. The rack is actually his.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


That's my TV. I have an RCA to 3.5mm Video/Sound cord so I run that from my Dish Reciever to the PS1 and tadaa instant little TV. It actually works quite well because I'm sitting so close to it so it doesn't seem all that small.


lol that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Liighthead

i gotta update my pic haha got new screen







and rebuilt my desk







( gotta build a sub box today.. and net resets tonite... so ill pst them 2nite or 2morro lol )


----------



## Duckmaffia

Here's my comp corner

Welcome


























*Some of my Collector's Editions -->*


----------



## kcuestag

Duckmaffia very nice







I see you kinda like Ice Tea just like me


----------



## Duckmaffia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I see you kinda like Ice Tea just like me









Who doesn't


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 

























Is that the Dugan chair from staples I see? I didnt think anyone else had that chair lol.


----------



## austinb324

Heres Mine


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If I went through all the computers in this house; then the majority of people would cry.

Just between my step-dad and I there are over 24 active computers. He has 8 Optiplex GX620's running up stairs connected to one KBM-Switch. Along with his XPS (he can build but the XPS was Free, and was Core i7 + GTS 250 SLi)

Then our "Server-Room"/storage room is night mare of KBM Switches and computers.

i want pictures


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
i want pictures

This.

Pictures or that was just a huge BS


----------



## CrazyNikel

You know Im kind of surprised the OP's picture is still displayed, after 3 years one would think the link would get broken.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel* 
You know Im kind of surprised the OP's picture is still displayed, after 3 years one would think the link would get broken.

Ya no kidding, especially since he hasn't posted in a little over 2 years so you know he hasn't updated the link.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
i want pictures


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
This.

Pictures or that was just a huge BS









Again, need camera. But I already posted a picture of the Server Rack we use.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel* 
You know Im kind of surprised the OP's picture is still displayed, after 3 years one would think the link would get broken.

It's Imageshack as long as it gets constant views it will not be removed


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
Hmmm I don't play games on that rig so what is wrong with running 2 8800's when I only watch HD content? I don't see how getting a 480GTX for example would really help.

You don't game but have SLI? What's the point?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
You don't game but have SLI? What's the point?

Comes in handy in winter when the heat is broken


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Duckmaffia very nice







I see you kinda like Ice Tea just like me









BLASPHEMY!

That bottled stuff is NOT Ice Tea, fresh brewed or nothing.


----------



## Liighthead

hey  update on my room








*noww it looks likeee*









bit messy in that pic lol...  got a 37" screen. cause the tv wont work ( $400+ to fix ) so i got it lol... and thats a 19" next to it


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


Seriously? I have more monitors, tvs, computers, etc in my room than he's probably got in his whole house. Stop playing the freaking "green" crap.

I'd rather pay cheaper prices for energy than to pay a premium for something's that still experimental, etc.


Chill... it was a... joke...


----------



## mbudden

I wish people would clean up their rooms/desks before taking a picture. I don't know how some people could live in the space they do.


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 









Where did you get that computer stand thingy-ma-bob? that would be perfect for me.


----------



## Baking Soda

My room, messy but hey who cares?


Blurry!


----------



## gorb

here you go dude:
http://www.amazon.com/Kantek-Mobile-...dp/B001AJS3BS/


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
here you go dude:
http://www.amazon.com/Kantek-Mobile-...dp/B001AJS3BS/

lol that case is fugly and old! I'm building a case at the moment.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I wish people would clean up their rooms/desks before taking a picture. I don't know how some people could live in the space they do.











Yeah, well, it takes one to know one!


----------



## Tator Tot

I think it's more accurate just to snap a pic of what your room is like. Picture Perfect doesn't mean that it has to be "Neet Un Tidy"


----------



## PvtPunch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
hey  update on my room
before was
























*noww it looks likeee*









bit messy in that pic lol...  got a 37" screen. cause the tv wont work ( $400+ to fix ) so i got it lol... and thats a 19" next to it









EDIT: btw thats a 10" sub. and a 12" sub next to it out of the box. building a box in a week or less... gotta get around to bunnings lol

I think I would be scared to sleep on that bed as one of the legs is bent! Comeing crashing down in the middle of the night isnt exactly how I would want to be woken up. Plus my computer would get destroyd


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 









Yeah, well, it takes one to know one!

Lol,Al Gore....he's complaining about people not being green,yet he uses huge LCD's and macs.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Is Al Gore your neighbor? I want to see pics of his gaming rig if that is what he uses for work!

Probably something like this: http://nthusim.com/setup/bhawthorne-...lar-projection


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I think it's more accurate just to snap a pic of what your room is like. Picture Perfect doesn't mean that it has to be "Neet Un Tidy"

True. But like seriously? A cluttered room with all this junk in it etc? Junk all over peoples desks, dirty floors. By all means, if you're able to buy all these computer parts, buy a simple vacuum and tidy up a bit. /rant


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
True. But like seriously? A cluttered room with all this junk in it etc? Junk all over peoples desks, dirty floors. By all means, if you're able to buy all these computer parts, buy a simple vacuum and tidy up a bit. /rant

I've got two big hairy dogs. And I clean my room once or twice a week. But during the summer it only takes a day for air to show up on my carpet (mostly because it's black.)

Also Photo's/Flash can really show more of a mess than their truly is.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
ant

Yes, and kill those darned ants, too!


----------



## Madman340

That Nthusim link is crazy dude!


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PvtPunch*


I think I would be scared to sleep on that bed as one of the legs is bent! Comeing crashing down in the middle of the night isnt exactly how I would want to be woken up. Plus my computer would get destroyd










haha that would be pretty funny, i did'nt even see his bed. I thought it was a fish tank!


----------



## godofdeath

heres a quick snap of the current setup


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


heres a quick snap of the current setup


Is that a Wii next to the 360 controller?


----------



## mbudden

Here is my little area.










excuse the phone picture.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Is that a Wii next to the 360 controller?


Looks to be a network drive, could be wrong though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Is that a Wii next to the 360 controller?


lol thats my external hd


----------



## Xeroni

Just moved into a new apartment building, new as in it was finished just before we moved in.


----------



## Madman340

I've always liked those Dell keyboards. Never got one, but will probably be my next.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I've always liked those Dell keyboards. Never got one, but will probably be my next.

that dell keyboard? isnt that the cheap one they send everyone?
i think my school has about hundreds of them


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I've always liked those Dell keyboards. Never got one, but will probably be my next.

I love my Dell keyboard. It's so easy to type on and everything. I've been looking to replace it, just because I want something that looks good. And when I go to best buy or some place to test type on them, they just don't feel right. So I'm keeping it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
that dell keyboard? isnt that the cheap one they send everyone?
i think my school has about hundreds of them

yes. but they aren't really cheap. they are constructed quite well and have yet to have this one fail on me.


----------



## Section-9

My room new and improved (new posters etc.)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
New build and so the room needed some re-organizing.









Here is the result.

Looks like someone needs to update their sig


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Looks like someone needs to update their sig









Gonna get to that right now and fix that link.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
That Nthusim link is crazy dude!

I know, right?

I wish that guy would do some sort of update.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
I know, right?

I wish that guy would do some sort of update.

What page is his post on? Id like to see


----------



## UrbanSmooth

http://nthusim.com/setup/bhawthorne-...lar-projection


----------



## ThumperSD

^ wicked... the guy clearly has too much time on his hands!


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


http://nthusim.com/setup/bhawthorne-...lar-projection










<-- this was my actual reaction.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Maybe he's retired and has all the money and free time that he wants.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Maybe he's retired and has all the money and free time that he wants.


Probably, but either way he has a lot of time on his hands.. Id absolutely love to have that setup though and that porsche isnt bad at all (interior anyways)


----------



## yomama9388

Here's my pc room - I'm cleaning out all of my stuff to install a workbench along the wall for all my gear.









Here's my pc setup, will be moved to the workbench once I install it.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
New build and so the room needed some re-organizing.









Here is the result.

Sweet setup Section, really nice job!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yomama9388* 
Here's my pc setup, will be moved to the workbench once I install it.

Do you really have that ON and on top of your bed??!!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Do you really have that ON and on top of your bed??!!









looks like a quilt on top of a desk or something. Look at the left side of the top picture, I see wood under the light blue part, and it doesnt look like a footboard to a bed


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Do you really have that ON and on top of your bed??!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


looks like a quilt on top of a desk or something. Look at the left side of the top picture, I see wood under the light blue part, and it doesnt look like a footboard to a bed


LOL. it definitely is a movers blanket. that's no quilt.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


LOL. it definitely is a movers blanket. that's no quilt.


indeed it is a movers blanket


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Sweet setup Section, really nice job!

Do you really have that ON and on top of your bed??!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


looks like a quilt on top of a desk or something. Look at the left side of the top picture, I see wood under the light blue part, and it doesnt look like a footboard to a bed



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


LOL. it definitely is a movers blanket. that's no quilt.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


indeed it is a movers blanket


Indeed it is a mover's blanket







It's just to protect the wood below and helps with the vibration from the phase change. I can't wait for my new workbench







I'm applying the finish tonight


----------



## Gunfire

Have any build pictures of the bench?


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Have any build pictures of the bench?

Took some just for you. So far I've sanded it down, had to glue it back together where there was a large split (gone now), just have to apply the finish and move it to the basement.


----------



## Liighthead

wow sweet.... nice work


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Here is my little area.










excuse the phone picture.

i spot a PS3!

i would move my PS3 into my room but my family uses it to watch DVD's and blu-rays (on the rare occasion they decide to spend an extra dollar for uber better quality)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain_clayman* 
i spot a PS3!

i would move my PS3 into my room but my family uses it to watch DVD's and blu-rays (on the rare occasion they decide to spend an extra dollar for uber better quality)

hah. my brothers use the xbox 360 for DVD's in the theater room. my parents use their DVD player in their room or my mom uses her computer. my parents haven't shifted into the whole "HD" thing yet. i'm the only one with bluray's in the house.







i bought the PS3 for the bluray capability and maybe a game here or there like FF13. don't use it for online game play. ps3 gaming isn't up to par with the 360. so if i need, i just go downstairs and play games online via 360.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yomama9388* 
Took some just for you. So far I've sanded it down, had to glue it back together where there was a large split (gone now), just have to apply the finish and move it to the basement.

and how exactly do you get that big board into a basement? LOL. hopefully not through the house. i'm guessing a walkout basement?


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
and how exactly do you get that big board into a basement? LOL. hopefully not through the house. i'm guessing a walkout basement?

Haha and there lies the hardest part. It is a walkout basement, so that won't be the problem. The hard part is going to be getting the manpower to move it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yomama9388* 
Took some just for you. So far I've sanded it down, had to glue it back together where there was a large split (gone now), just have to apply the finish and move it to the basement.

*snip*

Holy crap I want one!


----------



## aznofazns

Just moved into my new apartment:



















The desk doesn't really match my hardware, but it's the best I have at the moment.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Just moved into my new apartment:

The desk doesn't really match my hardware, but it's the best I have at the moment.

Very organized! Looks great


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Very organized! Looks great









Thanks! Unfortunately, those pics were taken a couple days ago when I moved in. My desk has already gotten considerably messier since then.


----------



## maxextz

there are a few things i like about this picture.
1:the desk is a nice size and the kb can be shoved underneath.








2:the case lights red and blue look great.








3:the tissue beside your kb is a must have.


----------



## Madman340

That's one old school pencil sharpener.


----------



## truong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


there are a few things i like about this picture.
3:the tissue beside your kb is a must have.


























and no lotion.


----------



## aznofazns

Lmao... I knew someone would comment on the tissues. Get your mind out of gutters, man, I have seasonal allergies.









But thanks for the comments.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Lmao... I knew someone would comment on the tissues. Get your mind out of gutters, man, *I have seasonal allergies.*









But thanks for the comments.


that's what they all say.... jk.
your desk looks great man.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Lmao... I knew someone would comment on the tissues. Get your mind out of gutters, man, I have seasonal allergies.









But thanks for the comments.


wait................whats the plastic under the "very comfy chair" for ...........spills.









is that hand lotion beside the sharpener?









only joking with you its a very nice setup.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


wait................whats the plastic under the "very comfy chair" for ...........spills.









is that hand lotion beside the sharpener?

only joking with you its a very nice setup.


Good God this is getting ridiculous lol. The cylindrical thing next to my pencil sharpener is my portable duster/fan. Got it for $10 shipped to clean out my computer case from time to time.


----------



## truong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Good God this is getting ridiculous lol. The cylindrical thing next to my pencil sharpener is my portable duster/fan. Got it for $10 shipped to clean out my computer case from time to time.


LOL aznofazns..


----------



## truong

My current office setup. So I have the Shuttle XPC behind my primary LCD on my desk I'm setting up and testing before I move it to my bedroom for an HTPC setup.







Loving my Lenovo wireless keyboard I just got for it BTW.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Just moved into my new apartment:



















The desk doesn't really match my hardware, but it's the best I have at the moment.


Nice set up, I like the more classic desks. Maybe find a small PC rack and use the nightstand for your printer. I would get rid of that light/food warmer and find a LED light, and maybe a desktop air purifier for your allergies.

Light

Filter


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Nice set up, I like the more classic desks. Maybe find a small PC rack and use the nightstand for your printer. I would get rid of that light/food warmer and find a LED light, and maybe a desktop air purifier for your allergies.

Light

Filter

Good suggestions! That LED lamp is a little too expensive for me, though. I think I may get just replace the bulb with a fluorescent one to save some power and get better lighting. I would buy an LED lamp for $20 though.

As for the air purifier, my allergies aren't actually that bad. I just like to keep some tissues within reach if a sudden sneeze frenzy hits me.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truong* 
My current office setup. So I have the Shuttle XPC behind my primary LCD on my desk I'm setting up and testing before I move it to my bedroom for an HTPC setup.







Loving my Lenovo wireless keyboard I just got for it BTW.


Nice setup! Is that fan on your CNPS10X the stock fan? I like the glow. Not a big fan of the split keyboard, though. Is it comfortable to game on?


----------



## truong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Nice setup! Is that fan on your CNPS10X the stock fan? I like the glow. Not a big fan of the split keyboard, though. Is it comfortable to game on?

Thanks! Yeah it's a stock fan, I'm happy with the temps. I just built the entire system recently but I'm open for suggestions on better fans etc.







:

I got so used to the natural keyboard that I can't go back...most of my gaming consists of WASD keys and mouse anyway.


----------



## Crazy^^Red

I love Truong's theme. I was wondering, Is it ok to spray my computer table Matt/flat black?

My computer table is a wood surface. My weather is kinda humid here and at times it get moisted and oily and it kinda bothers me.. so was wondering is it ok to spray it..


----------



## Crazy^^Red




----------



## Trito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *truong*












I see you have Logitech G35, gow do you like them? I have them for 6 months and I love them


----------



## truong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy^^Red*


I love Truong's theme. I was wondering, Is it ok to spray my computer table Matt/flat black?

My computer table is a wood surface. My weather is kinda humid here and at times it get moisted and oily and it kinda bothers me.. so was wondering is it ok to spray it..










Yeah definitely be comfortable with your desk. I remember having a crappy broken down desk and it bothered me. Your pic didn't show up but I'm not sure about painting it, you would probably have to do some research on which one works. If it gets too expensive and labor intesive, maybe invest on a nice simple desk that doesn't get oily?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trito*


I see you have Logitech G35, gow do you like them? I have them for 6 months and I love them










I never liked having headsets since I don't like the pressure on my ears but the G35 goes around my ears. With a headset, I can finally hear enemies going up behind me in games now.







BTW I love my G35 and the voices it comes with it, my favorite is the space squirrel...LOL.


----------



## Crazy^^Red

Hey. I just did a spray paint job. Im not planing to get a new table for now because im going in the army soon, so i wont have time to stay infront of the computer







. Just sprayed it to get comfortable for a couple of months. Im a good sprayer so i dont need to worry about cocking it up. I did a pretty good job tho







. Not much different but definitly feels better, looks better too


----------



## truong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy^^Red* 
Hey. I just did a spray paint job. Im not planing to get a new table for now because im going in the army soon, so i wont have time to stay infront of the computer







. Just sprayed it to get comfortable for a couple of months. Im a good sprayer so i dont need to worry about cocking it up. I did a pretty good job tho







. Not much different but definitly feels better, looks better too

LOL, awesome. Hey whatever works. Have fun playing real life Modern Warfare 2. :


----------



## magicmike

Ya'll have some nice setups, i'll take a picture of mine and get it up here next week after I move back to my dorm, I have a really crammed temp setup going now and my monitor is too big for the desk and its bad, my dorm isn't going to be much if any better.


----------



## OverShocked

It's a mess right now...




































This was after i cleaned it...


----------



## Gunfire

Holy jeez, re-size your pictures.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Holy jeez, re-size your pictures.


+1

nice room though


----------



## Dylan




----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
+1

nice room though 

++1

Lots of hardware but damn those pictures need to simma' down.


----------



## Lrs3329

sig rig and hp envy 17


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 









Looks nice









but don't really like how there's like a speaker just there in your face haha.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARRCO*


Looks nice









but don't really like how there's like a speaker just there in your face haha.


There is one on the other side as well, so it's pretty even. Allows me to hear decent dynamics without a lot of volume.


----------



## OverShocked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


+1

nice room though 



Fixed


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*













Your C: drive capacity is getting low..


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PvtPunch* 
I think I would be scared to sleep on that bed as one of the legs is bent! Comeing crashing down in the middle of the night isnt exactly how I would want to be woken up. Plus my computer would get destroyd









uhhh narrr. ive had it for like a year ( probaly more )

i guess lol.. but i got no more room.. in my room XD

EDIT: idk i gotta find a new desk... but idk... gotta move my whole room around 

btw... none of the legs are bent  the one that was holding the old desk part up was ment to be like that


----------



## NrGx

Sorry about the quality. It was taken with my phone.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Sorry about the quality. It was taken with my phone.

simplistic. i like it.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That doesn't mean you can't snip some nice pics of Daddy's toys and show them off.

I bought both desks myself
Chair free from my grandma
Got speakers for $20 at garage sale
Bought headphones myself
Bought receiver myself
Bought turntable for $55 on cl
that amp was a gift
eq was my dads but I stole it
phono preamp I bought for $60 on ebay
Guitar and amp where a present
A lot of those lps were my dads, but I bought about 60 of them
So all mine. None of this is my parents.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I bought both desks myself
Chair free from my grandma
Got speakers for $20 at garage sale
Bought headphones myself
Bought receiver myself
Bought turntable for $55 on cl
that amp was a gift
eq was my dads but I stole it
phono preamp I bought for $60 on ebay
Guitar and amp where a present
A lot of those lps were my dads, but I bought about 60 of them
So all mine. None of this is my parents.

To be honest, you don't need to give them any excuse.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I bought both desks myself
Chair free from my grandma
Got speakers for $20 at garage sale
Bought headphones myself
Bought receiver myself
Bought turntable for $55 on cl
that amp was a gift
eq was my dads but I stole it
phono preamp I bought for $60 on ebay
Guitar and amp where a present
A lot of those lps were my dads, but I bought about 60 of them
So all mine. None of this is my parents.

still don't buy it.


----------



## gorb

why not? and why does it matter? nothing there was expensive or whatever


----------



## De-Zant

Ya'll hating on him for having nice stuff!


----------



## AuraNova

One of these days, I need to take a picture of my desk area.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Mobile setup, no set area, normally on my bed


----------



## ljason8eg

Moved the desk farther into the corner, sub to opposite corner. Sounds much better down at the super low frequencies where it is now.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


still don't buy it.


Jealous much?

Stop trolling.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


I bought both desks myself
Chair free from my grandma
Got speakers for $20 at garage sale
Bought headphones myself
Bought receiver myself
Bought turntable for $55 on cl
that amp was a gift
eq was my dads but I stole it
phono preamp I bought for $60 on ebay
Guitar and amp where a present
A lot of those lps were my dads, but I bought about 60 of them
So all mine. None of this is my parents.


Well damn at those prices you made out like a king. Even though half of it was given to you


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*











Sorry about the quality. It was taken with my phone.


Ooohhh, I love this desk. Can I get a link to it? Perfect size, and I'm looking for something simplistic (though I did already purchase a new one today).


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Got a few recent pictures. Desk is getting a little bit damaged. I'd like to replace it but it's fitted so I can't really do anything about it.



















The pooters getting fairly old now, compared to the modern enthusiast computers. Still does everything I want it to do so I'm not looking at upgrading any time soon. I'd like to do a bunch of external mods before I start to think about internals. I've made some makeshift monitor stands.









Sorry about the pictures, I did the best I could with this crappy camera. :/

Oh, and Monster Ripper is effin awesome. Buy some.


----------



## cyrusj18

***** and span


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Jealous much?

Stop trolling.


and you are? i do what i want.


----------



## Threefeet

I don't have any pics of my current computer room but here's my current chair at least


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


and you are? i do what i want.










True and who am I to question what you say? Wait what?


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

My room doubles as an entertainment room, before I get "no-desk" complaints. It's not the best but there's only so much I can do as an unemployed teenager.









Going to have to start paying car insurance and gas in a few months though, so I think it'l stay this way until I get a real job.

































Couldn't forget my new babies.


----------



## FannBlade

Here's mine But actually not in that room anymore.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Mobile setup, no set area, normally on my bed










Thats where I watch most of my porn too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I don't have any pics of my current computer room but here's my current chair at least


















True and who am I to question what you say? Wait what?










For some reason, I have a feeling like that thing takes batteries.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Illusion Of Progress*


Couldn't forget my new babies.


















Those are sick dude


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Those are sick dude

x2


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Here's mine But actually not in that room anymore.

*Snip*

Nice monitor setup you got there. I have the same asus, really like it.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

FannBlade, the art on the side of that CM Sniper looks awesome. Bet that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I don't have any pics of my current computer room but here's my current chair at least



















True and who am I to question what you say? Wait what?










That is one nice chair! 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


still don't buy it.


The most expensive thing in here is my computer and I paid for most of it but some stuff was a gift. My reciever was $180ish. I got all the money from my birthday or selling stuff. But you do make me feel good about my stuff. Thanks.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


FannBlade, the art on the side of that CM Sniper looks awesome. Bet that cost a pretty penny.


Thanks. nope did it myself. Will have some for sale in couple weeks.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9440305


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Nice monitor setup you got there. I have the same asus, really like it.


Yea I'm really happy with it.


----------



## CGUNNER

Here's mine.







I love that chair. two layers of memory foam for the bottom









okay lol for the record, i know the speakers are not set up correctly.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Don't you want your sub on the ground, bruh?


----------



## CGUNNER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Don't you want your sub on the ground, bruh?

Not enough room anywhere else







Still sounds good though


----------



## mistax




----------



## Liighthead

D: i want a new desk idk where 2 get one lol

rawrrrr

nice setup's though guys =D


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistax* 


Galant represent! Woot woot


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
D: i want a new desk idk where 2 get one lol

rawrrrr

Ikea dude, I'm sure there is one near you. They're everywhere.

Edit: Selection of Galant corner desks for you: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Galant+corner


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Ikea dude, I'm sure there is one near you. They're everywhere.

Edit: Selection of Galant corner desks for you: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Galant+corner

bout a hour away lol yeh... when i get a chance ill have a lookies

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ much


----------



## mistax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Galant represent! Woot woot

justed added my second piece to my desk after it been off for like 3 years since i needed more work space =)


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CGUNNER* 









Here's mine.







I love that chair. two layers of memory foam for the bottom









Nice setup.

I am not personally a 5.1 nazi, but you have them set up wrong































jk


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistax*





I wish I had that stuffed Yoshi.


----------



## mistax

Haha ya i remember i had him sealed aay somewhere. And after cleaning was like ommg pretty flufffy yposhiiiiii
Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


I wish I had that stuffed Yoshi.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CGUNNER*











Here's mine.







I love that chair. two layers of memory foam for the bottom










Woah, i love that desk! Nice setup man


----------



## CGUNNER

Quote:



Woah, i love that desk! Nice setup man


Thanks!

Quote:



Nice setup.

I am not personally a 5.1 nazi, but you have them set up wrong

jk


Yeah as long as noise comes out I'm fine


----------



## SomeDooD

That's not how 5.1 works....


----------



## Dylan

Lol. Sub is on the desk.


----------



## sequencius

Not many people keep their comp on the LEFT SIDE of the desk...
Oh and I know you're loving the keyboard + mouse + mousepad setup.
Keyboard was $7, Mouse was stolen from school, and mousepad was something my mom found at a thrift store.


----------



## gorb

if you are going to steal a mouse from school try and get one worth stealing D:


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CGUNNER* 
Thanks!

Yeah as long as noise comes out I'm fine









i have my 5.1 like that too for now, i won't even dare even to try ANY 5.1 game, i just use my headset, that isn't sound. X-540's are hardly top of the line, but like that they are just terrible


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
if you are going to steal a mouse from school try and get one worth stealing D:

LOL. but schools always have PoS dell mice..?


----------



## theCanadian

Honestly. I stopped checking this thread because every time a 5.1 nazi posts, someone has to point it out....


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
if you are going to steal a mouse from school try and get one worth stealing D:

DUDE it feels nice. The buttons click nicely, I have no problems with it. I don't care about mice... I can't believe people buy those expensive mice. I PWN NOOBS IN CS 1.6 WITH THIS MOUSE. If your mouse can do good in 1.6... it's fine.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Honestly. I stopped checking this thread because every time a 5.1 nazi posts, someone has to point it out....

I think it's more of an inside joke now xD


----------



## UrbanSmooth

CS sucks. Get an optical mouse like MX518 and play some MW2. Get back to me.


----------



## Anton338

Here's mine... :] the comp is on the floor.


----------



## Mootsfox

Watching Penn and Teller


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Watching Penn and Teller


















sweeeet setup


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


CS sucks. Get an optical mouse like MX518 and play some MW2. Get back to me.


wow you're a nub.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Not many people keep their comp on the LEFT SIDE of the desk...
Oh and I know you're loving the keyboard + mouse + mousepad setup.
Keyboard was $7, Mouse was stolen from school, and mousepad was something my mom found at a thrift store.











For a $7 keyboard, that's not bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Watching Penn and Teller



















Nice picture, and nice room too.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


CS sucks. Get an optical mouse like MX518 and play some MW2. Get back to me.


lolno


----------



## tensionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


CS sucks. Get an optical mouse like MX518 and play some MW2. Get back to me.


Hey fanboy do you know that CS 1.6 is like 10yrs old yet most top gaming organizations are famed because of their contracted CS 1.6 teams still? Games like a sport.


----------



## Madman340

He b trollin' no need to get all huffy puffy.


----------



## karma police

Here is mine


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Watching Penn and Teller


















Nice desk!

Man, I hate to nag on people, but, if you cleaned this up and added a triple monitor setup, it would be top dawg.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Hey fanboy do you know that CS 1.6 is like 10yrs old yet most top gaming organizations are famed because of their contracted CS 1.6 teams still? Games like a sport.

Pro gamers still play Halo, so what does that tell you? LOL!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Pro gamers still play Halo, so what does that tell you? LOL!

tells you that they need 2 make better games? lol

css doesnt work 4 me haha.... its... hard =D

mw2... just to easy









halo... not bad... nothard but not easy lol


----------



## mbudden




----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Nice desk!

Man, I hate to nag on people, but, if you cleaned this up and added a triple monitor setup, it would be top dawg.

When you have a huge desk, it gets hard to keep it clean.

I can't go three monitors without getting another card, which I can't do because I don't have room on my motherboard. Plus my mixer is in the way


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Watching Penn and Teller


















Greatest show on TV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Honestly. I stopped checking this thread because every time a 5.1 nazi posts, someone has to point it out....

I just do it sarcastically. I don't think anyone really cares


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 









prebuilt with a netbook and a laptop?
but idk what that black box is on the bottom right


----------



## kcuestag

I'll post some of mine tomorrow once I organize everything!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


prebuilt with a netbook and a laptop? 
but idk what that black box is on the bottom right


Dell Dimension 2400. 
The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545.
Netbook is a HP Mini 110-1025DX
and the case on the right is my FreeNAS.
I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 but I don't have enough desk space + it just died on me the other day.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Dell Dimension 2400. 
The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545.
Netbook is a HP Mini 110-1025DX
and the case on the right is my FreeNAS.
I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 but I don't have enough desk space + it just died on me the other day.



















lol wth?

how come you don't have any custom builds?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


lol wth?

how come you don't have any custom builds?


cause his koool like dat? lol


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Dell Dimension 2400. 
The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545.
Netbook is a HP Mini 110-1025DX
and the case on the right is my FreeNAS.
I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 but I don't have enough desk space + it just died on me the other day.



















prebuilt dell as main and custom-built as nas. *** is wrong with you?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


lol wth?

how come you don't have any custom builds?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


cause his koool like dat? lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


prebuilt dell as main and custom-built as nas. *** is wrong with you?


Still a student. Don't have that $$ flow. When I do, I throw it into my truck.







my NAS isn't "custom built". it's a D2400 board inside of a Rosewill case. I needed a case that I could throw in more storage & have more air flow.

I'm planning out a custom build though.







the 2400 will hold me off till then. I've had this thing for years and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## EpicPie

My monitor doesn't support it's self so I had to improvise.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

LOL, creative use of the 7up can there!


----------



## Madman340

Recycling at it's best.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Recycling at it's best.

Word, haha. Anyways new picture because I took out my CRT since it was giving me display issues after I got done with playing a game like Crysis or SC2, made things a little nicer.
























Old mouse pad, drew on it to give it a sort-of new feeling since I don't have the money to get a new one atm. lol.


----------



## TheBigC




----------



## Madman340

Dude, stock HSF?


----------



## TheBigC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Dude, stock HSF?


Yeah D= Once I have enough I will upgrade the cooling and OC it.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I don't think anyone really cares


I do. I hate seeing a 5.1 setup go to waste. If there's an excuse like just moving into a new place and not having stands up for the rear speakers or something like that, then it's fine, but if there's no intention of setting it up right in the first place, it's a complete waste and a 2.1 would have been sufficient.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBigC* 





Must. Have. Song.

btw. nice rig.


----------



## trivium nate

fan in front of H50 and one of the ones up top are red


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Illusion Of Progress*


My room doubles as an entertainment room, before I get "no-desk" complaints. It's not the best but there's only so much I can do as an unemployed teenager.









Going to have to start paying car insurance and gas in a few months though, so I think it'l stay this way until I get a real job.




































OMG!!! Its my G50!! Nice to see its new home!


----------



## corry29

*trivium nate*,
So the power supply fan is facing down?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


I do. I hate seeing a 5.1 setup go to waste. If there's an excuse like just moving into a new place and not having stands up for the rear speakers or something like that, then it's fine, but if there's no intention of setting it up right in the first place, it's a complete waste and a 2.1 would have been sufficient.


...And would have sounded much better than the shoddy 5.1 systems


----------



## trivium nate

yeah


----------



## bob.apex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
fan in front of H50 and one of the ones up top are red


































very very good


----------



## m1ntmajei

It's magical! I do however have my Logitech X-540 setup now. Still haven't gotten around to doing my case yet.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 









It's magical! I do however have my Logitech X-540 setup now. Still haven't gotten around to doing my case yet.

Which screen do you play on? Neither of them is in the middle... I'd hate to turn my head to game. (My neck gets hurt pretty easily.)


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Which screen do you play on? Neither of them is in the middle... I'd hate to turn my head to game. (My neck gets hurt pretty easily.)

Second screen, I kind of have the first tilted now.

(I have a third display though I'm trying to find room for it)


----------



## Section-9

*Added a 120mm fan blue led to bottom of case and a second 2GB 5970 now in CrossfireX.







*


----------



## EpicPie

G.Skill Ripjaws are FTW!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
G.Skill Ripjaws are FTW!

Indeed, I have same model as you guys







I'll upload some pictures of my room and rig soon, finishing the Oc on the cpu







Arrived today.


----------



## -Inferno

My dorm room setup.
I quite like it


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
My dorm room setup.
I quite like it










So there's enough room for my setup in a dorm? That's good news. I was worried that I'd have to leave my computer at home.

Do you bring it back home everytime you go home or do you leave it up there. I mean like christmas or spring break


----------



## purpleannex

This threads funny, i call a room with a bed in it a "bedroom", not a computer room! LOL


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
So there's enough room for my setup in a dorm? That's good news. I was worried that I'd have to leave my computer at home.

Do you bring it back home everytime you go home or do you leave it up there. I mean like christmas or spring break

Depends on how big your dorm is and how much space your roommate is taking up.


----------



## Dankebudz

Two turntables and a gaming machine


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dankebudz*


Two turntables and a gaming machine











What is you keyboard attached to?


----------



## Trito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*


What is you keyboard attached to?


It looks like it just hanging in wire


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Depends on how big your dorm is and how much space your roommate is taking up.


Or who your roommate is. I personally would take it home. I would not like coming back and find out someone stole it.


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trito*


it looks like it just hanging in wire


right?

Weirdest thing I've ever seen xD


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
Second screen, I kind of have the first tilted now.

(I have a third display though I'm trying to find room for it)

lol i have the same prob but once my friend buys my old rig im buying a 84" long table which will be when i post my before and after pictures.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamiem1nt* 
It's magical! I do however have my Logitech X-540 setup now. Still haven't gotten around to doing my case yet.

Can you link me to that mat you have?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
This threads funny, i call a room with a bed in it a "bedroom", not a computer room! LOL

What do you call a room with a toilet?


----------



## z0mi3ie

Here it is


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie* 
Here it is



















Al Gore wannabe.


----------



## flipd

I just got wood floors. I used to have a 5.1 system but that's gone now since it made the desk area look very cluttered and untidy. Yes, I know the rig needs some dusting.


----------



## Mista Bob

My current setup








Just moved in so I haven't had a chance to make a mess of everything yet


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
Yes, I know the rig needs some dusting.

yeah clean the fan too.


----------



## kcuestag

Not the best room in here, but I love it my self hehe, and the laptop is new from yesterday







Might even fold on it lol.


----------



## A.T.I

Very nice!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie* 
Here it is









Very Nice setup.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A.T.I* 
Very nice!

Hehe thank you, not many people comment it tho :/ xD


----------



## AnonUser

Heres mine


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnonUser* 
Heres mine









What keyboard is that?

Links don't work BTW


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 


Not the best room in here, but I love it my self hehe, and the laptop is new from yesterday







Might even fold on it lol.

What model is that Sony?


----------



## AnonUser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
What keyboard is that?

Links don't work BTW

Its a Razer Tarantula







and yeah, i know..no idea why though


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnonUser* 
Its a Razer Tarantula







and yeah, i know..no idea why though

In imageshack, view the picture, right click, and select "copy the pictures URL address". <- don't know what it says in english, but something similiar. Then edit the post and put


----------



## AnonUser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
In imageshack, view the picture, right click, and select "copy the pictures URL address". <- don't know what it says in english, but something similiar. Then edit the post and put









There, fixed


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trito*


It looks like it just hanging in wire


It's mounted with a braket under my desk. It's an old office desk my mom gave me.


----------



## Swiftes




----------



## jpyumul

Here's Mine:


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


Here's Mine:










Oh mercy, neck strain much?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Oh mercy, neck strain much?












Well I shouldn't put the keyboard and mouse there. I have a table 6 feet away and a remote for HTPC.


----------



## m1ntmajei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Can you link me to that mat you have?


http://www.xtracpads.com/products.ph...id=5&section=1


----------



## UrbanSmooth

RipperXXL FTW!


----------



## SickStew

Couple of Pics of my Room


----------



## mbudden

very simplistic. i like it. clean.


----------



## killabytes

I'm dying to get a desk where I can get my system up off the floor space. Desks always come with that cubby for a PC and I hate it. I want a desk with some top space for my PC.


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOOOLY* 
I change my room around from the last time i put picturce up so i thought i should update



























This is a cool setup!


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*












love your style


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 









not bad for a cost effective setup i guess!


----------



## est1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Update....

Got my PS3 yesterday
























































love the setup


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Almost done with my setup..


































awesome entertainment setup


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dankebudz*


Two turntables and a gaming machine











vinyl FTW!


----------



## Section-9

My room new and improved (new posters etc.)


----------



## Brad

Flapjack!

What laptop is that btw? Looks snazzy.


----------



## Section-9

@ BrÃ¤d - Laptop is an ASUS G72GX.


----------



## Brad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
















@ BrÃ¤d - Laptop is an ASUS G72GX.











Wow I want that laptop but I just got a G50v a few months ago, which I barely use.


----------



## gorb

that's like the worst spot for a tv ever dude


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
that's like the worst spot for a tv ever dude

























I know, dunno what I was thinking. (it's not so bad though pivot wall mount, looks great from the bed.)


----------



## Hyrox

Just moved into my new apartment.

Here is a pic. Needs a bit of wire management.


----------



## Liighthead

sweet setup nice n clean


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 










is that a resistor on the fan connector?

(and move the TV down! holy neck strains batman!)


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
My room new and improved (new posters etc.)

-snip-


nvm...

Very nice posters, and great room!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hyrox* 
Just moved into my new apartment.

Here is a pic. Needs a bit of wire management.

is that a Alfa wireless adapter? if so, how do you like it?


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *null_x86* 
is that a resistor on the fan connector?

(and move the TV down! holy neck strains batman!)

Indeed it is, works with PWM(Pulse Width Modulation) fan speed control, to adjust the speed depending on cpu temps and gives the option to reduce input voltage.


----------



## lordikon

My main setup:



Main rig is under the monitors behind the desk: CM 690 case, i7 930 inside. It is sitting on some old school books to help with the airflow to the bottom fan. I've thought about getting some wheels for the case, or just something to lift it up a bit.

Laptop on the right: 17" 1920x1200 glossy screen, Core 2 Duo T7200 inside.

Rig under laptop behind desk (you can only see the bottom of it in the pic): Old HTPC rig I'll be selling soon, has an AMD Athlon 64 3400+.

Rig on the floor in the corner is my old dos box, a still functioning Pentium 90, with 8 megs of RAM, running Windows 95. That is where the second keyboard and mouse that are on the desk come in. Still have some wire management to do in this area.

The TV sits behind me, pictured below, it is on a swivel wall mount for the bed on the other side of the room. Only a 32" 720p, I don't watch much TV when I'm on the computer. Nicer TV is with my main home theater (not pictured).



Here's one with my chair:


----------



## Paradox me

@lordikon, where did you get that desk? Mine's really not designed for what I need, could use something like that.

Moved some stuff around, but it's largely the same. Better picture quality this time though.

Terrible cable management behind the desk. I also need a rug or something to put over that cable that's taped to the floor.

















Movies, PS3, Wii.









PC needs some dusting.









Luke Skywalker holding down the fort. Looks a little short for a Stormtrooper action figure.









My retro gaming fix pushed into my closet.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Laptop on the right: 17" 1920x1200 glossy screen, Core 2 Duo T7200 inside.

Dell Inspiron E1505 or E1705? I'm guessing E1705?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
@lordikon, where did you get that desk? Mine's really not designed for what I need, could use something like that.

American Furniture Warehouse, it is fairly local to Colorado and the surrounding area.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
Moved some stuff around, but it's largely the same. Better picture quality this time though.

Terrible cable management behind the desk. I also need a rug or something to put over that cable that's taped to the floor.









My retro gaming fix pushed into my closet.


















Love the consoles. I still have my SNES and N64, but unfortunately about 13 years ago my mom forced me to give my NES to my sister, which she promptly ruined. My dad also took the Atari and Intellivision when he moved out of state.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Dell Inspiron E1505 or E1705? I'm guessing E1705?









E1705. It's about 4 years old now, and still pretty quick for a laptop.


----------



## Gunfire

Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 









Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how isnt that clean lol nice setup


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how isnt that clean lol nice setup

+1 that is very clean!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how isnt that clean lol nice setup

My external HD just sitting there, marker needs to be put away, monitor cloth needs to be put away, stuff on the right of TV/Monitor needs to be moved, Paper needs to be thrown away, and a few things need to be moved around. You'll see just how clean it will be, and it won't be just for a picture, it's how it always is.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 









Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.

Nice setup, Ikea FTW!!


----------



## Chango99

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New apartment.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chango99* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New apartment.

sweeet setup


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 









Isn't he a little short for a stormtrooper?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
E1705. It's about 4 years old now, and still pretty quick for a laptop.

Thought so. I have the 1501. 3-4 years old and still pretty zippy for today's standards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.

Someone cleaned up before taking a picture







That's what everyone should do.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Someone cleaned up before taking a picture







That's what everyone should do.

Actually I didn't haha, that's how it is most of the time.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 









Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.

Looks awesome, clean enough IMO. Why'd you greyscale the picture though?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Looks awesome, clean enough IMO. Why'd you greyscale the picture though?

There aren't many colors to see haha, here are some day time shots with natural light. I also think the greyscale looks kinda classy



























See the difference?


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
There aren't many colors to see haha, here are some day time shots with natural light. I also think the greyscale looks kinda classy



























See the difference?









Is it just me or do you not have a keyboard?

Edit: Oh, I see, you are just using the laptop and have the monitor setup as a tv/extra monitor for the laptop.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
There aren't many colors to see haha, here are some day time shots with natural light. I also think the greyscale looks kinda classy









HP Mini 311?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
HP Mini 311?

Yes sir, it's my main rig right now as I got rid of the tower for a few reasons.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Yes sir, it's my main rig right now as I got rid of the tower for a few reasons.









Ah. Understandable. I have the Mini 110. Bought it right before the 311 came out. Such a shame. Really want a 311 though. Check out MyHpMini.com for your HP Mini needs


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Ah. Understandable. I have the Mini 110. Bought it right before the 311 came out. Such a shame. Really want a 311 though. Check out MyHpMini.com for your HP Mini needs
















It's pretty good, I'm even able to play source games so it fulfills my gaming needs haha. It would probably be worth the trouble of selling your 110 for this 311 as it is pretty cheap for the performance it gives.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I finished soldering new red LEDs onto the 900 fans. Took me about 2 hours to route the molex connectors, pull the HDD cages out, pull the fan blocks off the front, screw the fans off, pull the old LEDs out, solder new ones on (which was trickier than I expected), reseat them and reroute the wires. Was a longer job than I thought, but it was definitely worth it. Red looks awesome.

*Lights before;*









*Lights after;*









*Paint/desk before;*









*Paint/desk after;*









...and, I set up some form of workbench in the corner, robbed a test power supply from an old computer and ran a wire through the 20pin to get it to switch on when I plug it in. I'm using a spare tile left over from the bathroom to solder on.


















The white got dirty too quickly and required too much cleaning so I decided I wanted to paint it a darker colour. My Mum still needs to go over the edges though and there's bits of touching up to be done all around the room. Still need to replace the curtains aswell. I'm loving it so far, it looks very stylish.

EDIT - Sorry about the blurry pictures, the camera has a hard time focusing when the flash is off.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Madman340

Holy crap Izvire, clean up that pigsty, nobody wants to see that mess.








Looks great.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Holy crap Izvire, clean up that pigsty, nobody wants to see that *mass*.








Looks great.

mass?









Seriously though, looks great, very clean.


----------



## Madman340

Hmmm I don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## Liighthead

update to room  got a 12" sub ( still tuning box... 20hz atm gonna see how it sounds at 35hz )


----------



## Madman340

I don't think it's safe to cause that much reverberation on such a seemingly unsafe and very expensive area.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I don't think it's safe to cause that much reverberation on such a seemingly unsafe and very expensive area.

what u mean by that? not that unsafe.... ( though i really wanna change it sometime haha ) but no room.. in my room left :/

ill have to try move some **** around haha


----------



## Madman340

I'd just be worried about the screws holding the bed frame up.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Here's mine








I know it needs more organization but school has kept me busy...


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Gryph3n

Finally gotten things the way I like em. Now I just have to get the rest of this new apartment sorted out. Ugh... I hate moving.


workspace by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


workspace redux by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


Flatscreen goodness by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


----------



## CM96

Yeah here's my setup. not really the best there is but it's more than enough for me.










Yeah I know it's blurry - Camera didn't focus properly or something.



















I really need to clean this thing up. When I finally get my desktop going I'll do a major cleanup and reorganize of my desk (and also fix up the back of my chair and repair the paint on the wall/desk that I damaged)


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I don't think it's safe to cause that much reverberation on such a seemingly unsafe and very expensive area.

Tell that to my old car.







My 15" subs would go down to 12 hz (IIRC), and produced 157dB of air pressure. Car held up just fine even at those extremes, except for the rear view mirror. I couldn't have one because it would not stay glued to the windshield. However, the rear view mirror issue I had wasn't due to pressures, it was due to vibrations. I wonder what effect those vibrations could have on a hard-drive or optical drive? The vibrations wouldn't likely be enough to matter unless the box for the subs was touching the PC tower, or touching something else that was touching the PC tower, or possibly if a port-hole for the box was exhausting right near the tower.

Long story short, with his setup it seems pretty unlikely to be much of an issue.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

In the words of that guy from _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_,

"I'm waiting to be impressed."


----------



## kremtok

My most recent updates. Sig rig moved, Xbox 360 and television added.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=17950


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
My most recent updates. Sig rig moved, Xbox 360 and television added.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=17950

Looks great. Setup is very similar to mine (desk, monitors, file cabinet), nice and clean.


----------



## De-Zant

I'll post pictures when my 6Gv2 arrives. I'll clean my desk then too.


----------



## scottath

Cannot be bothered cleaning my desk - gets back the same way ina a few days.

got a new 24" to match the one on the right.

Now its :
Dell 248 <> Dell 2405 <> Dell 248








Now to get a DP adapter to run it off my 5850 and not the crap 7300GT










this is also a test of my new little itx atom server - as that pic is hosted on it








you can see it next to my lian li - will be inside it soon.


----------



## mfb412

5.1 nazi rampage mode engage.


----------



## scottath

haha - i have it set to front / side 5.1 in windows.

i have no where to mount them behind.

and they are more for just extra sound than directional anyhow - as i have my good headphones (Shure SRH440) for directional sound/gaming.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just moved into a new home and now I have an office (gaming/studio)... also picked up that desk off CraigsList for $65. I love it!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Cannot be bothered cleaning my desk - gets back the same way ina a few days.

got a new 24" to match the one on the right.

Now its :
Dell 248 <> Dell 2405 <> Dell 248








Now to get a DP adapter to run it off my 5850 and not the crap 7300GT










this is also a test of my new little itx atom server - as that pic is hosted on it








you can see it next to my lian li - will be inside it soon.

Thats so gross.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Thats so gross.

it wasn't working when you first posted but it works now


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
haha - i have it set to front / side 5.1 in windows.

i have no where to mount them behind.

and they are more for just extra sound than directional anyhow - as i have my good headphones (Shure SRH440) for directional sound/gaming.

You should get a real domain instead. You can rent one through sites like GoDaddy for pretty cheap, which is fine if you don't play to go large with the domain.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
it wasn't working when you first posted but it works now









Yes it was.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Yes it was.

well the picture didn't load for me...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Nice setup, Scott! Triple monitors FTW! FT SERIOUS W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOXTROT TANGO WHISKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please clean it up, though. That looks pretty bad.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Ok, guys, here's my Command Center, playing a little CoD4 single player:



















And the desktop (old wallpaper):


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Ok, guys, here's my Command Center, playing a little CoD4 single player:



















And the desktop (old wallpaper):










Very nice. Is the whole room that nice though?


----------



## Scooby24

Going to be setting up office in the basement soon and building a custom desk as I'm in desperate need of space. I work from home so I need to get a proper setup ASAP.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Very nice. Is the whole room that nice though?










Yes.

::smiles, shakes head::


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Just moved into a new home and now I have an office (gaming/studio)... also picked up that desk off CraigsList for $65. I love it!











Is that chair supposed to have no back on it?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*











Not very clean right now, will clean up and get better pic up by tomorrow.


I am thinking of Pixar


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urbansmooth*


and the desktop (old wallpaper):










Thats my wallpaper!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


Is that chair supposed to have no back on it?










Not at stock settings... He must have overclocked it. I have that chair and it has a comfy, supportive back








Great chair, the only thing I don't like about it is the roller-blade wheels... tears through plastic floor mats -_-


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scooby24*


Going to be setting up office in the basement soon and building a custom desk as I'm in desperate need of space. I work from home so I need to get a proper setup ASAP.

*snip*


Looks quite proper to me


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
it wasn't working when you first posted but it works now









I know why too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
You should get a real domain instead. You can rent one through sites like GoDaddy for pretty cheap, which is fine if you don't play to go large with the domain.

Im very cheap.....thats why i did it myself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
well the picture didn't load for me...

once again i know why.

Im still waiting on my router to come - still - so atm the server is running off both my gaming rig (gigabit) and off wifi G (USB dongle)

i posted that pic when the server had port 80 forwarded to its gigabit ip address - and my gaming rig was off.

so would have been ~50min later when i got to uni i swapped it over to the wifi G cards i[ and its now working again.

When my router comes i wont have such an issue as if the server is on - the router will be also.

'll tidy the desk up and post another pic for you guys, jeeze - complain complain lol.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
Is that chair supposed to have no back on it?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Not at stock settings... He must have overclocked it. I have that chair and it has a comfy, supportive back







Great chair, the only thing I don't like about it is the roller-blade wheels... tears through plastic floor mats -_-

Yep, overclocked it to comfortable! Actually I bought this chair for $8 dollars and the back was breaking off after about 4 weeks. Not a problem though, it's quite comfortable still, even without the back.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Looks quite proper to me









I'd love to have dual or even triple monitor for my personal computer but unfortunately, I have no desk space. Right now if I need to do anything with physical paperwork I have to remove my keyboard. It works okay, but is too cramped for a workspace I spend 10-12 hours a day at.


----------



## scottath

and you think i have space on my desk......yea no.


----------



## Kamakazi

You guys need to get monitor mounts, you would be amazed how much more space it will give you. Either the wall mounted or desk mounted kind.


----------



## Madman340

I don't need more space though. Not to mention directly behind my wall is the bathroom's plumbing, so I'd rather not do something in this wall unless I had to.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I don't need more space though. Not to mention directly behind my wall is the bathroom's plumbing, so I'd rather not do something in this wall unless I had to.









I was mainly throwing it out there for the guy saying he couldn't get another monitor because he needed the desk space.

But you can also get mounts that clamp to the back of your desk.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


But you can also get mounts that clamp to the back of your desk.


Or to your lap.


----------



## tensionz

Just moved into my new townhouse with my girlfriend & 2 friends for college / Syracuse style living. Will have to take some crappy mobile pics asap, you can all laugh at my scotch taped routing wires...oh well least it's not all tangled!







As for the case it could use a little cable management 1st as well.


----------



## Gunfire

Wow, nice name drop dude


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Wow, nice name drop dude

Errr... Scotch tape?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Errr... Scotch tape?


The Syracuse part lol


----------



## Dirkonis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


Finally gotten things the way I like em. Now I just have to get the rest of this new apartment sorted out. Ugh... I hate moving.


workspace by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


workspace redux by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


Flatscreen goodness by L337Boxx80, on Flickr


lol love the tein doll , dope status suspension ftw. I'll post my gaming area soon as well.


----------



## tiramoko

this is my first set-up










2nd one









i dont have really enough space for a table 'coz i share my room with my bro and we both have computer in the same room


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 

i dont have really enough space for a table 'coz i share my room with my bro and we both have computer in the same room

That is a very nice way to work around having limited space. I salute you.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
That is a very nice way to work around having limited space. I salute you.

thx. the reason also why i changed my set up was monitor is too clsoe to my eyes. i get dizzy always just looking at my monitor(24") thats why i had to do this


----------



## Jarmel

Crappy photos of my dorm room.


----------



## kremtok

Geez, dorm rooms sure have gotten nice since the last time I was in one.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

What college?


----------



## IdPlease

Here's how I got mine, currently Work In Progress ..

Have a nice comfy 2 seat sofa to chillax in whilst on the 'puter and sit about 5 foot away from screen when using the machine, push the sofa back about 8 feet when watching HD movies


WIP by IDPlease, on Flickr


----------



## De-Zant

I haven't taken photos of my whole room. However, here is a pic from my review of the 6Gv2










EDIT: The rocket dock is not where it should be :thinking
Maybe it's the boot up. That always messes with my rocketdock.


----------



## Seann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Here's how I got mine, currently Work In Progress ..

Have a nice comfy 2 seat sofa to chillax in whilst on the 'puter and sit about 5 foot away from screen when using the machine, push the sofa back about 8 feet when watching HD movies


WIP by IDPlease, on Flickr


That's a sick setup mate! and I love the sticker, "My SSD is faster then your HDD"







.


----------



## linkin93




----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seann*


That's a sick setup mate! and I love the sticker, "My SSD is faster then your HDD"







.


Cheers.

Yeah the SSD sticker is rather ... ace!









Comes with the OCZ Vertex 2 drives, just had to put it on the front drive bays







.. hehe .. just to rub it in when friends come round .. altho not seen them for a while.. lol


----------



## Bigboi24

Here's mine. Needs some (understatement lol) cleaning, jsut been too lazy to haha.

















































^ where I sleep


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigboi24*


Here's mine. Needs some (understatement lol) cleaning, jsut been too lazy to haha.









^ where I sleep










Is that...colored tape?


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Is that...colored tape?

Did you have to quote all the images to ask that? D:


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Did you have to quote all the images to ask that? D:

What's even more sad, that it was a mod.







It's quite annoying when people quote pictures... if you're going to, at least quote just one.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Did you have to quote all the images to ask that? D:

Don't say I never do anything for ya


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Don't say I never do anything for ya

















have you been keeping my sleeving thread cleaned?


----------



## Bigboi24

Haha, yeah and no. It's supposed to be for a labling system for my dads work. It's like regular masking tape, but not as flexible and is more durable.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigboi24* 
Here's mine. Needs some (understatement lol) cleaning, jsut been too lazy to haha.
^ where I sleep









Gears 2, eh? Gamertag is in signature; add me before this 25x experience weekend and we'll splash some brains on the floor. I mostly play Social Annex, but I'm open to just about anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Did you have to quote all the images to ask that? D:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Don't say I never do anything for ya









Why does it matter? OCN doesn't show images in posts anymore...unless there's a box somewhere that I need to check.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Gears 2, eh? Gamertag is in signature; add me before this 25x experience weekend and we'll splash some brains on the floor. I mostly play Social Annex, but I'm open to just about anything.

Why does it matter? OCN doesn't show images in posts anymore...unless there's a box somewhere that I need to check.

...Yeah that's a box you need to check. Mine shows up in posts.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
...Yeah that's a box you need to check. Mine shows up in posts.

Thank you for explaining.

[/Summer Glau]


----------



## Bigboi24

Eh, I don't play xbox anymore. I've moved on to my PS3. Mainly cause I have like 5 broken 360's and don't feel like paying for live.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigboi24*


Eh, I don't play xbox anymore. I've moved on to my PS3. Mainly cause I have like 5 broken 360's and don't feel like paying for live.


I did the opposite. Since the Jasper revision the 360 has been picture-perfect. I ditched my PS3 due to lack of activity on it


----------



## kidaquarius

Here's my current setup.
It used to be a closet, but I pulled the doors off to utilize the space.
The same room has a 32" Samsung TV, nice couch, etc.
It's the Man Room for sure.
*sorry for the low quality- from the phone.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigboi24*


Eh, I don't play xbox anymore. I've moved on to my PS3. Mainly cause I have like 5 broken 360's and don't feel like paying for live.


As much as I love my PS3. It lacks in the online game play. I think Xbox Live is an amazing online experience, way better than what PS3 has. I don't mind paying the coin each year to have a great gaming experience.


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MattsyBoi*












I need that wallpaper
















BTW: The combination of the keyboard and the center speaker looks like a freaked-out-face









Regards,

Lukas


----------



## Lutro0

This is my Mod Room/Repair Office.









The room is on the 3rd floor of a 100yr old building where I work. This just happens to be a pic of what it looks like when its in its "clean" phase. lol


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I haven't taken photos of my whole room. However, here is a pic from my review of the 6Gv2










EDIT: The rocket dock is not where it should be :thinking
Maybe it's the boot up. That always messes with my rocketdock.


omagad....i made that wallpaper!!! <3


----------



## kcuestag

Changed my gaming room around a little bit:







Do you guys like it?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Changed my gaming room around a little bit:

Do you guys like it?









The only problem is that you have Kaka on your wall. You should clean that up







(Joke attempt)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
The only problem is that you have Kaka on your wall. You should clean that up







(Joke attempt)

Lol, everyone says the same thing


----------



## ck204

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidaquarius* 
Here's my current setup.
It used to be a closet, but I pulled the doors off to utilize the space.
The same room has a 32" Samsung TV, nice couch, etc.
It's the Man Room for sure.
*sorry for the low quality- from the phone.










I like the VW W12 Coupe model car you got there...I have like 4 of them, lol


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Lol, everyone says the same thing









Ha, A Spaniard in Germany with posters of Spanish soccer players on their wall. LOL, I bet you sleep with one eye open at night. Nice room by the way and I love the calendar with a MARs.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razultull* 
omagad....i made that wallpaper!!! <3

And I'm the guy who asked for it in blue. Naah. But I change my wallpaper every week or so. I can't have w7 auto change feature.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Ha, A Spaniard in Germany with posters of Spanish soccer players on their wall. LOL, I bet you sleep with one eye open at night. Nice room by the way and I love the calendar with a MARs.

Haha that's right







Germans hate Spanish people so much coz of World Cup, lol









Thanks about the calendar, my dad gave me







(He's an F18 pilot







)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Changed my gaming room around a little bit:







Do you guys like it?









Get some new posters. Kaka's gone, Ronny is the new king now.


----------



## pablo420

Ronaldo!!!
Kaka'!!!
Hala madrid!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Get some new posters. Kaka's gone, Ronny is the new king now.

You mean C. Ronaldo?







Hell yeah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pablo420* 
Ronaldo!!!
Kaka'!!!
Hala madrid!!

Di que si, Hala madrid! xD


----------



## viper-206




----------



## pow3rtr1p

Starting to build my own desk. Only $43 for the whole thing. Gotta go saw the wood, and set some other stuff up. But here's what it is right now, haha.


----------



## Madman340

Are you going to be covering those up once it's done? With wood or laminate or something?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Starting to build my own desk. Only $43 for the whole thing. Gotta go saw the wood, and set some other stuff up. But here's what it is right now, haha.

... please tell me you're not serious...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Starting to build my own desk. Only $43 for the whole thing. Gotta go saw the wood, and set some other stuff up. But here's what it is right now, haha.










Easter Island called, they want their blueprints back.


----------



## xILukasIx

Here's my current setup:









Getting a new desk soon!
(IKEA GALANT)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xILukasIx* 
Here's my current setup:

Getting a new desk soon!
(IKEA GALANT)

I like this desk. Where did you get it?


----------



## xILukasIx

Sorry, but I can't remember








I got it like 6 years ago I think...
Maybe from KIKA (www.kika.com), but they only have stores in Europe!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xILukasIx* 
Sorry, but I can't remember








I got it like 6 years ago I think...
Maybe from KIKA (www.kika.com), but they only have stores in Europe!

I'm a little too far from the places listed on the website.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I like this desk. Where did you get it?

It's probably the Jerker due to it's size and age.


----------



## Marin

Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.

*snip*

Recent move?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Recent move?

Yeah.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.










Wth? That's not your room.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Wth? That's not your room.

Yes it is, I just moved for college.


----------



## computeruler

Why do you need two mechanical keyboards?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Why do you need two mechanical keyboards?

one prob controls the laptop


----------



## staryoshi

Moved my PC desk in front of the fireplace I never use









Annoying camera is annoying: Without the flash it's burry, with it the LEDs are not visible -_-

Also I finally put the same effort into routing the cables outside my case that I put into routing the ones inside









At some point I'll need a bigger desk (Want 3 x 24" :3), this was a temporary solution after I moved... but it's comfortable because the table is adjustable (and it was free!). If anyone is curious, that's a 360 motherboard on my mantle.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Why do you need two mechanical keyboards?

Filco is for my desktop while the HHKB is for my laptop.


----------



## Ace of Spades

Marin.

What are you using to display time and date on your screen also what is the info on the right hand side.

Props to you dude, looks very clean and sleek.

like!


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
It's probably the Jerker due to it's size and age.

Oh, I just compared some pictures and it IS the Jerker 
Haha, I like this name...

I'm replacing the JERKER with the GALANT in a few days/weeks. I like the black-brown color. (Couch table, bed and wardrobe have the same color)
Also, I'm going to replace the SyncMaster 223BWs with two BenQ G2420HDBL (the one in the middle)

Regards,

Lukas


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.










That can't be a dorm room. Have you rented a house for the year?


----------



## MyNameIsWhat

Not The Best Setup..But it's Mine and I like it....Also please note that i'm 14


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades* 
Marin.

What are you using to display time and date on your screen also what is the info on the right hand side.

Props to you dude, looks very clean and sleek.

like!

That's a screen saver.

http://www.9031.com/downloads/screensavers.html

It's the one on the far left, Fliqlo.

And I'm not certain, but I think that's Rainmeter.


----------



## Ace of Spades

I mean on the main monitor however thanks for the screen saver link


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades* 
I mean on the main monitor however thanks for the screen saver link









I think it's called RainMeter.

http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/


----------



## leekaiwei

mmm


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leekaiwei* 
mmm

talk about arm strain reaching up for that mouse and keyboard. same with neck strain...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
talk about arm strain reaching up for that mouse and keyboard. same with neck strain...

he haxd his piano to be the keyboard silly


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades* 
Marin.

What are you using to display time and date on your screen also what is the info on the right hand side.

Props to you dude, looks very clean and sleek.

like!

Thanks.

And it's Rainmeter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
That can't be a dorm room. Have you rented a house for the year?

It's an apartment. My college doesn't have any housing.


----------



## leekaiwei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
talk about arm strain reaching up for that mouse and keyboard. same with neck strain...

I use a higher stool when I'm not playing the piano lol


----------



## Alatar

pic in the dark for the lulz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 









pic in the dark for the lulz









Those leds are sick 

Can you sleep with the pc turned on?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 









pic in the dark for the lulz









I don't believe that your rig is so bright. I believe your cheating by having a really high exposure setting.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Those leds are sick 

Can you sleep with the pc turned on?









that's in the basement, I sleep upstairs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
I don't believe that your rig is so bright. I believe your cheating by having a really high exposure setting.

bingo, but that's not too far off from reality.


----------



## i360

Alatar, where can I get those lights? I'm really interested putting lights around my desktop


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Alatar, where can I get those lights? I'm really interested putting lights around my desktop









The lights come from his LED fans and his keyboard and mouse. I have seen his rig.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=0

He has this. Blue lights and silver front.

EDIT : NEXT LEXA line. Don't know the specific model


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
The lights come from his LED fans and his keyboard and mouse. I have seen his rig.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=0

He has this. Blue lights and silver front.

EDIT : NEXT LEXA line. Don't know the specific model

the led fans won't make it look like that,

you need cold cathodes....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811994001

^ those things


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.










There's over 350 usd for 2 keyboards.

dannnmmm

which is almost the price of one of my headphones.. so... danm...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
There's over 350 usd for 2 keyboards.

dannnmmm

which is almost the price of one of my headphones.. so... danm...

Now count in the cost of those cans, the Macbook Pro, & then laugh at the cost of those speakers & Monitor. (though he already said he hardly uses the speakers, and wants to get a new monitor so







)

Marin's setup is <3 I like it's simplistic look. Though his older setup was very nice IMO. Once the Torture Rack was gone (not a fan sorry brah)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

New sub for me. Woo!!


----------



## mfb412

Sweet merciful crap, what are the specs/wattage on your sound system?


----------



## Riks

Quote:










can i get some linkage for the fancy desktop gadgets from someone pls


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riks* 









can i get some linkage for the fancy desktop gadgets from someone pls









Rainmeter


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Rainmeter

this.

so many people ask for it. should just make a huge sticky for it.
it's like conky for Windows.

btw. someone said those are 350$ keyboards. what makes them 350$ & who makes them?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Sweet merciful crap, what are the specs/wattage on your sound system?

Lol. It's more geared towards quality rather than volume.

Specs wise:
Harman/Kardon AVR154 Receiver
AV123 ELT525M Bookshelf Speakers
Velodyne DLS-3750R Sub woofer


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
this.

so many people ask for it. should just make a huge sticky for it.
it's like conky for Windows.

btw. someone said those are 350$ keyboards. what makes them 350$ & who makes them?

They're called Happy Hacking Keyboards and can be bought on elitekeyboards.com
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...2&pid=pdkb400b


----------



## ACM

That sub is like a freaking Mini Fridge.


----------



## Elite-




----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.










May I ask where you get that Headset hanger ?? It looks really nice..

Thanks


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
That sub is like a freaking Mini Fridge.

Haha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
May I ask where you get that Headset hanger ?? It looks really nice..

Thanks









It's the Sennheiser Headphone Hanger.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...er_510615.html


----------



## kcuestag

nice rooms there


----------



## MijnWraak

So what does everyone use to keep the dust away? I can't for the life of my keep the dust levels of my room/house down and it's annoying. Any air machine things or just good old fashioned dusting?

(and go away with your "female"/"wife"/"girlfriend" jokes







)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
So what does everyone use to keep the dust away? I can't for the life of my keep the dust levels of my room/house down and it's annoying. Any air machine things or just good old fashioned dusting?

(and go away with your "female"/"wife"/"girlfriend" jokes







)

I've got a huge duster (you can see it sitting on my sub) for dusting. It does a great job picking up dust with minimal effort.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
That sub is like a freaking Mini Fridge.

Although i'm betting it pumps out more sound than a revving 440 Hemi


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I've got a huge duster (you can see it sitting on my sub) for dusting. It does a great job picking up dust with minimal effort.

Same here, I generally do a full run with a similar Swiffer brand wand at least once a week.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 


que sexy


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Haha.

It's the Sennheiser Headphone Hanger.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...er_510615.html

Thanks alot, been looking around for my headset.

+rep !!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Cue messy desk in 3..2..1:


----------



## Gunfire

I threw up a little in my mouth after seeing that....


----------



## Lilxkid24




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lilxkid24*


...


Apple logo on Windows 7. Interesting...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Apple logo on Windows 7. Interesting...









Nice avy too...


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Cue messy desk in 3..2..1:


I have the same keyboard.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilxkid24* 









I would love to love that sleek looking keyboard, but I just hate to use it with all my guts as it just feels so bad.


----------



## sleepy916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.










Nice desk, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ* 
Cue messy desk in 3..2..1:

You have monitors... and that's how you use them?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You have monitors... and that's how you use them?









Yes I have monitors, and for now yes. Moved in to a new house, haven't set them up properly. Gonna get some stands for them. Or build an extension onto the desk and get some auralex pads.

I use them with my Fastrack pro there sitting in front of the left monitor.


----------



## Mootsfox

Not my room (basement), but it will have computers... soon.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Not my room (basement), but it will have computers... soon.










At first glance, I thought that was some sort of custom supercomputer. Then I read your text..


----------



## Boyboyd

Your basement looks really similar to mine, only with more headroom.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Not my room (basement), but it will have computers... soon.










I wish I had the money to turn my basement (if I had one) into a datacenter







.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Your basement looks really similar to mine, only with more headroom.

It's fine for me and the network guru.

Our other roommate hits his head on the ceiling


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

Well, I've changed my setup since my last post in here some where, so let's update. I'm using a hex-display setup at this point. One screen (top left) has my server, website, torrent & download list, FTP, etc, displaying. My 37" displays whatever main website I'm following as well as displays the full screen videos (be it netflix, youtube HD or Hulu, etc). My bottom three screens morph between an eyefinity setup for games that it works well with (BC2, Metro, etc); otherwise I switch profiles to just have a bunch of websites I'm following (I generally have 7 websites in view at all times, auto refreshing). The top right small screen is there to monitor my webcams; I have a few up around the house so I can see what's going on at my door, outside, etc; just for fun and to see who's at my door while I'm blasting away in starcraft2 or listening to my tunes (since I can't hear them knock with my Sennheiser HD580's assaulting my ears). Every screen can be dimmed with keyboard short cuts (great for when playing a game, or watching media).

Edit: Hardware wise, yes it's two systems. One is a server, so has two displays (top left and the little top right) and uses the dinovo bluetooth keyboard. The 37" and the three 23's are off my gaming/media machine (sig rig). I just meshed them together into one big setup though for use. This way I can game on my eyefinity, without messing with other aspects of the screens/machines.




























I like to tell people that I navigate the web, not surf. Hah!

Very best,


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalVeauX*


Pictures...












































































































































































































































BTW; How many computers are in there? I would assume 2. I would use 2 so that the two top monitors wouldn't be interfered while playing a game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MalVeauX* 
Heya,










Very best,









Who needs windows when you have this setup


----------



## Peace11uehman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalVeauX*


Heya,

Well, I've changed my setup since my last post in here some where, so let's update. I'm using a hex-display setup at this point. One screen (top left) has my server, website, torrent & download list, FTP, etc, displaying. My 37" displays whatever main website I'm following as well as displays the full screen videos (be it netflix, youtube HD or Hulu, etc). My bottom three screens morph between an eyefinity setup for games that it works well with (BC2, Metro, etc); otherwise I switch profiles to just have a bunch of websites I'm following (I generally have 7 websites in view at all times, auto refreshing). The top right small screen is there to monitor my webcams; I have a few up around the house so I can see what's going on at my door, outside, etc; just for fun and to see who's at my door while I'm blasting away in starcraft2 or listening to my tunes (since I can't hear them knock with my Sennheiser HD580's assaulting my ears). Every screen can be dimmed with keyboard short cuts (great for when playing a game, or watching media).




























I like to tell people that I navigate the web, not surf. Hah!

Very best,










that is sick! Ive been wanting to do the same monitor setup forever. I dont really need two more screens... but it sure as hell looks impressive haha


----------



## BMorrisSly

Thought I would upload when I got my new beautiful desk. Glass black 160x80cm.
(Sorry about the quality using camera on mobile)


----------



## Madman340

Your setup reminds me of Al Gore's motel room in the Manbearpig episode.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*


Thought I would upload when I got my new beautiful desk. Glass black 160x80cm.
(Sorry about the quality using camera on mobile)


Hey I have that table, but with the white-ish version instead of the black top, 200 pounds from ikea isnt it?


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalVeauX*


Heya,

Well, I've changed my setup since my last post in here some where, so let's update. I'm using a hex-display setup at this point. One screen (top left) has my server, website, torrent & download list, FTP, etc, displaying. My 37" displays(...)

*snip*


That is one shweeeeet setup you have there, mate.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm hoping to get mine looking something like this, but I'm not there yet!


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*





I'm hoping to get mine looking something like this, but I'm not there yet!


way nicer than the gloomy looking dining room where you eat chocolate


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I'm hoping to get mine looking something like this, but I'm not there yet!


Ah. Classy. I like it.


----------



## aaronmonto

This is a bit of an old pic. Setup is almost a year old now







, just as lame as ever. I really need to upgrade.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MalVeauX* 
Heya,

Well, I've changed my setup since my last post in here some where, so let's update. I'm using a hex-display setup at this point. One screen (top left) has my server, website, torrent & download list, FTP, etc, displaying. My 37" displays whatever main website I'm following as well as displays the full screen videos (be it netflix, youtube HD or Hulu, etc). My bottom three screens morph between an eyefinity setup for games that it works well with (BC2, Metro, etc); otherwise I switch profiles to just have a bunch of websites I'm following (I generally have 7 websites in view at all times, auto refreshing). The top right small screen is there to monitor my webcams; I have a few up around the house so I can see what's going on at my door, outside, etc; just for fun and to see who's at my door while I'm blasting away in starcraft2 or listening to my tunes (since I can't hear them knock with my Sennheiser HD580's assaulting my ears). Every screen can be dimmed with keyboard short cuts (great for when playing a game, or watching media).

Edit: Hardware wise, yes it's two systems. One is a server, so has two displays (top left and the little top right) and uses the dinovo bluetooth keyboard. The 37" and the three 23's are off my gaming/media machine (sig rig). I just meshed them together into one big setup though for use. This way I can game on my eyefinity, without messing with other aspects of the screens/machines.




























I like to tell people that I navigate the web, not surf. Hah!

Very best,









computer geek of the year award goes too............


----------



## Lurker

New setup! Only the case and monitor have come so far, still waiting for the rest of the components to come. Still, I couldn't resist setting it up and seeing how it's all going to look. God, I can't wait to get this rig up and running. The HAF X is ****ing hueg leik xbox though, Jesus.










And a shot of the whole mancave! It's a little in disorganized at the moment, please forgive me:


----------



## sequencius

Ghetto monitor on the left.


----------



## blackalphabet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MalVeauX* 
Heya,

Well, I've changed my setup since my last post in here some where, so let's update. I'm using a hex-display setup at this point. One screen (top left) has my server, website, torrent & download list, FTP, etc, displaying. My 37" displays whatever main website I'm following as well as displays the full screen videos (be it netflix, youtube HD or Hulu, etc). My bottom three screens morph between an eyefinity setup for games that it works well with (BC2, Metro, etc); otherwise I switch profiles to just have a bunch of websites I'm following (I generally have 7 websites in view at all times, auto refreshing). The top right small screen is there to monitor my webcams; I have a few up around the house so I can see what's going on at my door, outside, etc; just for fun and to see who's at my door while I'm blasting away in starcraft2 or listening to my tunes (since I can't hear them knock with my Sennheiser HD580's assaulting my ears). Every screen can be dimmed with keyboard short cuts (great for when playing a game, or watching media).

Edit: Hardware wise, yes it's two systems. One is a server, so has two displays (top left and the little top right) and uses the dinovo bluetooth keyboard. The 37" and the three 23's are off my gaming/media machine (sig rig). I just meshed them together into one big setup though for use. This way I can game on my eyefinity, without messing with other aspects of the screens/machines.




























I like to tell people that I navigate the web, not surf. Hah!

Very best,









wow man. how do you know which monitor to look at and for what! imagine the endless porn you could watch on those monitors O_O , your set up looks like a set up for the government trying to hack into the public people's homes


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lol with that many monitors I'd be scared to die from radiation poisoning.


----------



## Jelah

Changed the room around a bit


----------



## LostKauz

OK first of all this desk and hutch i got for free the desk it quite large measuring 6 feet long but still doesnt seem big enough lol. well i looked it up online and this desk is pretty expensive for what it is the brand is HON if you were interested. Well on with the pictures.

EDit: btw the monitor that appears to be a 2nd monitor is just a cheap lcd 15" that i made use of by purchasing a couple adapters to run to my cable box so i get a duplicated picture of whatever is on my TV (saves on neck strain) the monitor also has built in speaker so i ran that to it to. im actually waiting on the vga/ svideo to rca adapter should be here tomarrow.

(EYE SPy... 10 pts to whoever guesses, lol it seems to be a trend on here)


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
That mission was pretty fun imo
Lol No one noticed my anti zombie tool

















y do u have a gun on ur desk


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LostKauz* 
OK first of all this desk and hutch i got for free the desk it quite large measuring 6 feet long but still doesnt seem big enough lol. well i looked it up online and this desk is pretty expensive for what it is the brand is HON if you were interested. Well on with the pictures.

EDit: btw the monitor that appears to be a 2nd monitor is just a cheap lcd 15" that i made use of by purchasing a couple adapters to run to my cable box so i get a duplicated picture of whatever is on my TV (saves on neck strain) the monitor also has built in speaker so i ran that to it to. im actually waiting on the vga/ svideo to rca adapter should be here tomarrow.

(EYE SPy... 10 pts to whoever guesses, lol it seems to be a trend on here)

your cat?


----------



## bryce

Well, after almost of year of having a job, but no work due to the clients not re-signing contracts my boss has come taken the equipment







. I'm sad. Anyways, did some rearranging and got some new things so here's some pictures.



Spoiler: Click for massive amounts of pictures



First set of pictures are of the equipment before it's gone.



Second set of pictures is after the work stuff is gone, but before the rearrangement.



Final set is the rearrangement and new stuff, etc.



Comments?


----------



## SpykeZ

what was your job?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
Well, after almost of year of having a job, but no work due to the clients not re-signing contracts my boss has come taken the equipment







. I'm sad. Anyways, did some rearranging and got some new things so here's some pictures.



Spoiler: Click for massive amounts of pictures



First set of pictures are of the equipment before it's gone.



Second set of pictures is after the work stuff is gone, but before the rearrangement.



Final set is the rearrangement and new stuff, etc.



Comments?




I really wanna go to your house just to organize everything... I cringe every time I see it...


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LostKauz* 
OK first of all this desk and hutch i got for free the desk it quite large measuring 6 feet long but still doesnt seem big enough lol. well i looked it up online and this desk is pretty expensive for what it is the brand is HON if you were interested. Well on with the pictures.

EDit: btw the monitor that appears to be a 2nd monitor is just a cheap lcd 15" that i made use of by purchasing a couple adapters to run to my cable box so i get a duplicated picture of whatever is on my TV (saves on neck strain) the monitor also has built in speaker so i ran that to it to. im actually waiting on the vga/ svideo to rca adapter should be here tomarrow.

(EYE SPy... 10 pts to whoever guesses, lol it seems to be a trend on here)









The air looks so thick, and rich, in there...Mmmmm...
I spy a nude picture of your lower body.


----------



## maxextz

only a spider could appreciate this.lol


----------



## Tirabytes

New place.










BenQ 27", BenQ 22" Portrait and Samsung Series 6 40" wall mounted (Tilt and Swivel <3).


----------



## FEAR.

^^ I like it


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​
​
​
1st time looking and wow, you have a really nice room. Nice logitech 5.1 speakers you have there.​


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
1st time looking and wow, you have a really nice room. Nice logitech 5.1 speakers you have there.

IIRC, that picture is at LEAST 3-4 years old. It might not exist anymore (the setup)


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
only a spider could appreciate this.lol









Cool. Are you using SLI or Crossfire or are you using an ATI 5870 eyefinity 6 card?

Edit-Nevermind.


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
^^ I like it

Thank you.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tirabytes* 
Thank you.









I like 2. Clean look...even with those cables.


----------



## Tirabytes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
I like 2. Clean look...even with those cables.

Thank you, I just moved in today. I will be doing the cables sometime tomorrow or next weekend.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I really wanna go to your house just to organize everything... I cringe every time I see it...


What's unorganized about it? I think it looks fine. My computer doesn't have a case so of course it's gonna look a bit messy, but meh.

But if you still want to come organize it, be my guess. Just bring some cash as I'm broke right now.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:









.
Speaking of OP, does anyone know what desk that is or who makes it? I'm in the market for a new one and I can't seem to find anything like that.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
Speaking of OP, does anyone know what desk that is or who makes it? I'm in the market for a new one and I can't seem to find anything like that.

It actually looks like the op used 2 of the same desk and put them side by side if you look at the pics you can see the split in the middle and the legs are side by side in the middle


----------



## MikeM231

My hole


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
Speaking of OP, does anyone know what desk that is or who makes it? I'm in the market for a new one and I can't seem to find anything like that.

you probably won't find it, that is a discontinued model. had issues with the welds breaking...

similar designs can be found everywhere...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeM231* 
My hole

Im guessing thats your sister or something in that pic


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
Hey I have that table, but with the white-ish version instead of the black top, 200 pounds from ikea isnt it?

Yeah mine was Â£157 though! So so nice.


----------



## koven

here's my humble setup.. was cleaning some dust from the case and thought id take some pictures


----------



## Tirabytes

^^ Another portrait monitor user. There should be a club for this!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
here's my humble setup.. was cleaning some dust from the case and thought id take some pictures

This forum is littered with e46fs....lol.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tirabytes*


^^ Another portrait monitor user. There should be a club for this!


I love my portrait setup. Its in this forum somewhere.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthony92* 
y do u have a gun on ur desk

The real question is...why don't you have one on yours?...


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
The real question is...why don't you have one on yours?...























If I had a gun, I would gladly put it on my desk. I just dont find myself in to many situations where I need to shoot at things with a hand gun.

Edit: It would suck if my roomate got drunk and got on my rig to play games and thought the gun was for duck hunter or something and shot a hole through my monitor!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
If I had a gun, I would gladly put it on my desk. I just dont find myself in to many situations where I need to shoot at things with a hand gun.

Rofl!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
The real question is...why don't you have one on yours?...























a just question


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
The real question is...why don't you have one on yours?...























No... The "Real" question is why do you have a hand gun when you could have a.. shotgun, rifle, or even better a fitycal?
Cause you never know when some guy in a tank will roll up to your front door.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
No... The "Real" question is why do you have a hand gun when you could have a.. shotgun, rifle, or even better a fitycal?
Cause you never know when some guy in a tank will roll up to your front door.

Tank > Hand gun&all you mentioned.


----------



## Crazy^^Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by anthony92 View Post
y do u have a gun on ur desk


Which picture is he refering to?


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
That mission was pretty fun imo
Lol No one noticed my anti zombie tool

















This one.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeM231* 
My hole

Im guessing thats your sister or something in that pic










Dude... Why?!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Dude... Why?!

3 giant WoW posters


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
3 giant WoW posters

I know this is only tangentally related to this whole thread but just for the record my friend has a room decked out in a ton of WoW stuff, including some expensive collectors stuff, and has the a REALLY hot wife.


----------



## iPodder

Here's my setup. Am going to build a new desk in a few days when I get some money for it.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *MikeM231*


My hole


Im guessing thats your sister or something in that pic










Dude... Why?!


3 giant WoW posters


Ahh, my bad. I must have an excessively dirty mind







.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


What's unorganized about it? I think it looks fine. My computer doesn't have a case so of course it's gonna look a bit messy, but meh.


It's the cables everywhere...


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy^^Red* 
Which picture is he refering to?

click the arrow in the quote


----------



## computergeek92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazydood* 
Here is my room, its a bit dirty though hehe, tried cleaning it to my best ability... im 20 and i still cant make my bed, its sad.




























sorry about the blurry pictures i have shaky hands, plus the camera sucks .


dude your dog looks like hes outta the okami game


----------



## computergeek92

this is mine


----------



## tensionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computergeek92*


dude your dog looks like hes outta the okami game










I don't really read books anymore but I actually read that one (Cell).









Btw, nice setup!


----------



## computergeek92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
I don't really read books anymore but I actually read that one (Cell).









Btw, nice setup!

thanks


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


I love my portrait setup. Its in this forum somewhere.


How much does it cost after the monitor to set it up like that?


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Lunatic721

New Droid does Panoramic!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunatic721* 
New Droid does Panoramic!









too bad @ 9058x1139 it doesn't fit on anyone's screen....


----------



## Aximous

well maybe on the screens of the guys with 3x30" eyefinity


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aximous* 
well maybe on the screens of the guys with 3x30" eyefinity

Nope, That's _only_ 7680*1600


----------



## jpyumul

Found this on Reddit...


----------



## Mootsfox

That person is cheaper than me!


----------



## FEAR.

^^ Bahaha

Thats the funniest desk ever








Would kill for one


----------



## texaspaid

New apartment. Two weeks in.


----------



## FEAR.

^^ clean and tidy... just the way i like it


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
No... The "Real" question is why do you have a hand gun when you could have a.. shotgun, rifle, or even better a fitycal?

How do you know he doesn't?


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
How do you know he doesn't?

Because that "Gun" is clearly an airsoft weapon. Anyone with brains knows not to keep a live, loaded weapon lying around like that.

Gun owners are generally responsible people, and understand that you always treat a weapon as if it were loaded, you do not point it towards anything you do not want to destroy and you keep them in a secure place when you do not intend to use it. The smarter people know to always pull the magazine out when not in use, to further assure it is not loaded.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
Because that "Gun" is clearly an airsoft weapon. Anyone with brains knows not to keep a live, loaded weapon lying around like that.

Gun owners are generally responsible people, and understand that you always treat a weapon as if it were loaded, you do not point it towards anything you do not want to destroy and you keep them in a secure place when you do not intend to use it. The smarter people know to always pull the magazine out when not in use, to further assure it is not loaded.

I thought that was true only if you had kids lol. You're saying it's not right to have my shotgun in the corner behind me ready to go just in case? What if someone breaks into the house while I'm up here and can't hear the noise, etc? I need something to grab so I don't have to run downstairs to the gun cabinet that stays locked.


----------



## Barcelona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


This one.


since the pic is so dark to see, what kinda of gun is it?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Because that "Gun" is clearly an airsoft weapon. Anyone with brains knows not to keep a live, loaded weapon lying around like that.

Gun owners are generally responsible people, and understand that you always treat a weapon as if it were loaded, you do not point it towards anything you do not want to destroy and you keep them in a secure place when you do not intend to use it. The smarter people know to always pull the magazine out when not in use, to further assure it is not loaded.


I carry a live loaded weapon every day, and keep one at arms reach at all times not sure where you got that idea lol. Maybe I can ask the people that break into my house politely to hold on a second while I grab my gun and load it.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*






































New apartment. Two weeks in.


How much you payin for rent? random question i know


----------



## EDARX9000

This is my bedroom until I move within the next six months back into town (hopefully), and I have a fairly small bedroom (I used to always have two bedrooms because I had a weight-machine/bench until I had my big surgery). On the left is my Sony Bravia 40" 1080p LCD HDTV, and after I move next year, I'll be getting a 2nd Sony Bravia 40" 1080p. On the right is my Samsung 23" LCD 720p/1080i HDTV/Screen. Where you see my PS3 60GB Launch SKU, my computer currently sits, and I have a new PS3 Slim where my X360 was located (and I still have my original 60GB PS3). My Xbox 360 for now sits below my Samsung TV/Screen.


































This is just one piece to my entire book collection.









And this is my obligatory killer beast.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 

































clearly you purchased halo reach or you own it im assuming.. yet i dont see a 360 in the vicinity...

correct me if im missing it


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LostKauz* 
clearly you purchased halo reach or you own it im assuming.. yet i dont see a 360 in the vicinity...

correct me if im missing it

he works at eb games, so they properly gave him the shirt.


----------



## Hawk777th

Nice original PS2! Rare item these days with the laser problems they had.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
Nice original PS2! Rare item these days with the laser problems they had.

They had laser problems? Mine still doesn't, even though I haven't really used it for a while.


----------



## vspec

I still have my launch model ps2.


----------



## jacobthellamer

That first room looks like the back of Victoria ave in Remuera tbh..


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
The real question is...why don't you have one on yours?...























Because I can. I carry one pretty much everywhere I go. I wonder who can name what kind of gun it is


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
They had laser problems? Mine still doesn't, even though I haven't really used it for a while.

It effected a limited number of PS2's.

I have an original PS2 with Fire-wire even ( lol Firewire) and it still works like a charm. Though it's DVD drive is a bit louder than later models.


----------



## ericld

OK, did a little reorganizing and built some shelves in my little corner of the room. It is only half a man cave. The LED light bar is so I can see my keys at night, my version of a lighted keyboard. And yes, the bird loves to chew on the chair. It is his, his, his. LOL Oh, and those are two centers, my surround speakers are on the rear wall.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
OK, did a little reorganizing and built some shelves in my little corner of the room. It is only half a man cave. The LED light bar is so I can see my keys at night, my version of a lighted keyboard. And yes, the bird loves to chew on the chair. It is his, his, his. LOL Oh, and those are two centers, my surround speakers are on the rear wall.

What is that between the MW2 posters?


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
What is that between the MW2 posters?

I cut out the pics off a display box from GameStop. I bug them all the time for freebees.

Edit for bellow: I am using them as a base as I collage the wall with posters. Wanted the symmetry.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
I cut out the pics off a display box from GameStop. I bug them all the time for freebees.

Ah, okay.

So why 2 MW2 posters instead of...well....not two of the same.


----------



## Hewi

New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.









Classy, I like.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now, that, is a cool room. I appreciate a well decorated room








Here is my hole. I am moving to a new, bigger room so I can get my speakers hooked up and some wood flooring (I hate dust!).


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

two kettle bells and a bamboo tree.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Very nice man!
And kudos for posting decent looking pictures.
Class Act all they way


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











That is Awesome man

More pics plz!!!


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
That is Awesome man

More pics plz!!!









you did it wrong...apparently the trend is to quote the whole post with the picture included so this thread can benefit from seeing the same thing a dozen times.....

bah. i agree with ya man. sweet home


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


you did it wrong...apparently the trend is to quote the whole post with the picture included so this thread can benefit from seeing the same thing a dozen times.....

Bah. I agree with ya man. Sweet home


fixed*


----------



## eseb1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


fixed*


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
fixed*


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
fixed*

rofl point to you


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nice chair. Bet keeping things clean is a chore. What Lian Li case is that. Looks good in white.


----------



## SpykeZ

Liiiiaaann llllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3<3<3<3

looks like the PC-V series? Really the only ones that came with wheels but I don't recognize the PSU mounting bracket.

he coulda modified it too considering they didn't come in white and already coated it white. Size reminds me of the pc-v1000 I'd need to see the front to know lol

I have this one, thing is so priceless to me, best case I've ever had


----------



## ericld

It looks a little tall for a 1000. I got one. Looks more like a modded 2000 with a window kit.


----------



## pmrballer123

It could also be a ABS A+ which is a rebranded v2000 i have one and they come with the mesh window that you can pop out and replace with plexi also instead of a mesh front it has a aluminum front i think it looks and is 1000x better then the original v2000









Here is the newegg link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811215010


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


rofl point to you


----------



## OverSightX

Well here's my office:


----------



## ericld

Lots of room. That chair looks comfy.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Lots of room. That chair looks comfy.

Yea its plenty room. Ive had the chair a few years and yes its very comfy. Ive passed out on it alot of time lol


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Yea its plenty room. Ive had the chair a few years and yes its very comfy. Ive passed out on it alot of time lol

That's when you know a chair is really comfy, I could never pass out in my chair.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pmrballer123* 
It could also be a ABS A+ which is a rebranded v2000 i have one and they come with the mesh window that you can pop out and replace with plexi also instead of a mesh front it has a aluminum front i think it looks and is 1000x better then the original v2000









Here is the newegg link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811215010

I Think you may of hit the money


----------



## Hewi

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, appreciate them









The case is indeed a Lian Li V-2000, powdered bright white with modified
PSU plate and a Black Ice GTX480 mounted up top. It's cooling only the 950 now but I'll add an EK block for the 480 soon.

-Edit-

This is not a case thread but I'll pop this quick snap for you here, since there's an intrest on the case.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Well here's my office:










Got any close up pics of the tower? Very nice though.


----------



## maulana2010

how about it?
http://www.ergonomicdeskchair-s.com/glass-top-desk


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hewi* 
Thanks for all the nice comments guys, appreciate them









The case is indeed a Lian Li V-2000, powdered bright white with modified
PSU plate and a Black Ice GTX480 mounted up top. It's cooling only the 950 now but I'll add an EK block for the 480 soon.

-Edit-

This is not a case thread but I'll pop this quick snap for you here, since there's an intrest on the case.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Damn thats sweet. Where have you been hiding. That has to be one of the cleanest, nicest rigs I have seen on here yet. I would love to see the rest of the rig. You will now see a rise in the number of white cases after this, but not many will be powder coated.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 








How much you payin for rent? random question i know

$950 split between myself and my roomie. Two bedroom, two bath. We both work at Best Buy so the living room will also be teched out very soon.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hewi*


Thanks for all the nice comments guys, appreciate them









The case is indeed a Lian Li V-2000, powdered bright white with modified
PSU plate and a Black Ice GTX480 mounted up top. It's cooling only the 950 now but I'll add an EK block for the 480 soon.

-Edit-

This is not a case thread but I'll pop this quick snap for you here, since there's an intrest on the case.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Man that's one of teh best setup Lian Li's I've seen yet! Wanna PM me some more pictures!?


----------



## computeruler

Post them here instead


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


he works at eb games, so they properly gave him the shirt.


360 may be in a different room.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


$950 split between myself and my roomie. Two bedroom, two bath. We both work at Best Buy so the living room will also be teched out very soon.


Nice! i plan on doing the same with a friend soon too so thats why i was wondering.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedFox911*


Nice! i plan on doing the same with a friend soon too so thats why i was wondering.


I wanna live with a girl.


----------



## Madman340

That wasn't a creepy or blunt statement.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57* 
Got any close up pics of the tower? Very nice though.

Thanks! I have plenty!

The pic you commented on was a few days before I added a new new CPU loop. If you want to see others Here is where I posted pics on another thread:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ined-club.html

Heres a couple (sorry I know this isnt the case thread):


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
How much does it cost after the monitor to set it up like that?

If your monitor doesnt have a rotating stand, then you will have to buy a stand for it. I got a cheap one off ebay for $25(Its now $35) but there is a nicer one on newegg for $50.

Ebay:Click Me!

Newegg: Click me!


----------



## Geglamash

Keepin' it simple.


----------



## gonX




----------



## austinb324

So dark, makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## sequencius

Where do you guys do your homework?









Most of your desks have no space, except for a keyboard.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Where do you guys do your homework?









Most of your desks have no space, except for a keyboard.


I have a large L desk downstairs that I use for work/homework/stuff with a laptop. Not sure about others though. I presume some don't HAVE homework


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


I have a large L desk downstairs that I use for work/homework/stuff with a laptop. Not sure about others though. I presume some don't HAVE homework










lol homework could also mean WORK-at-home... like paper work in general.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Where do you guys do your homework?









Most of your desks have no space, except for a keyboard.

On the computer. Or in the rare case where it's not possible to do it on the computer I have some free desk space to both the left and the right of my computer.


----------



## thisizbrian




----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Where do you guys do your homework?









Most of your desks have no space, except for a keyboard.

I have to do all of my homework in the lab at school...otherwise I cannot focus


----------



## airplaneman

Finally got around to taking some shots of my setup at University. Moved into a house so I have a bit more room this year.

What do ya think?


























The two random cables on the right side of the desk (DVI + power) are for if I want to take the monitor from my spare computer and use 3 on the main rig.


----------



## Boyboyd

That's the second best university house i've ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?

yes...5.1 surround sound of awesomness







i have a set, well worth it, if i post my ghetto pc setup in my apartment your gonna laugh


----------



## PCSarge

but im doing it anyways, welcome to the smallest desk in the world boys









oh and ill post my home theatre of awesomeness too


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Finally got around to taking some shots of my setup at University. Moved into a house so I have a bit more room this year.

I don't see a fridge for beer


----------



## PCSarge

aww noone commented on my wee little table xD


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I don't see a fridge for beer

















That's cuz I never took a picture of it







. I drank all the beer that was in it though..


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
That's the second best university house i've ever seen. Congratulations.

Why thank you. Pics of the best?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
That's cuz I never took a picture of it







. I drank all the beer that was in it though..









I knew there would be a fridge


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 

















Nice setup. I'm a big fan of multimonitor setups. They stand out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
aww noone commented on my wee little table xD

It's cute. I wouldn't trust a monitor on that, although your monitor doesn't seem too expensive...










I haven't taken pictures from the entire room, but here's mah table. Enjoy...

PS, The screens aren't dirty, it's the camera lens. I try very hard to keep my monitors clean... Although the smaller one is used, it's still in good shape.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
but im doing it anyways, welcome to the smallest desk in the world boys









oh and ill post my home theatre of awesomeness too









LOL your ghetto kitchen setup but then you have a big entertainment system...


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
aww noone commented on my wee little table xD

My mom told me that if I dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
My mom told me that if I dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Why thank you. Pics of the best?










Sorry, i've just got one of the kitchen lol. It's my friend's who lives in Sheffield. 5th floor of this modern apartment block. It's so incredibly good with an amazing view at night. He is paying over Â£5000 a year for it, with no bills or anything.


----------



## Baking Soda

Pictures are lame. So I took a video!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Sorry, i've just got one of the kitchen lol. It's my friend's who lives in Sheffield. 5th floor of this modern apartment block. It's so incredibly good with an amazing view at night. He is paying over Â£5000 a year for it, with no bills or anything.


That sounds awesome. I'm paying just under $6k a year for this place with utilities (water, hydro, internet) included, except it's a house. We also have a nice deck out back







.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


That sounds awesome. I'm paying just under $6k a year for this place with utilities (water, hydro, internet, electricity) included, except it's a house. We also have a nice deck out back







.


What? 500$ a month for all utilities? 500$ here in the US is just for rent, minus the electricity etc.







and it gets more expensive depending on where you live.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BakingSoda*


Pictures are lame. So I took a video!


Get a damn guitar stand


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Get a damn guitar stand










& maybe some cheap drawers from Ikea.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
What? 500$ a month for all utilities? 500$ here in the US is just for rent, minus the electricity etc.







and it gets more expensive depending on where you live.

$425/mo all utilities paid. 3 Bedroom house with front yard and back yard in a quiet neighborhood.









Edit: I like the idea of a video, I will do a walk around of my place one day soon. Ill be sure to get all the tech goodies as to make sure its on topic


----------



## Garyx24




----------



## Liighthead

ewwww lol prebuilt XD

bigger pic of desk







?


----------



## ULAWE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
Hey Guys,

There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.

If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.

If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.

I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.

Laters











​
​
​
Now everyone can see you masturbate to porn lol


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulawe* 
Now everyone can see you masturbate to porn lol









If you've been on Chatroulette, You'll understand that it can be very desirable by some people.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
$425/mo all utilities paid. 3 Bedroom house with front yard and back yard in a quiet neighborhood.









Edit: I like the idea of a video, I will do a walk around of my place one day soon. Ill be sure to get all the tech goodies as to make sure its on topic









Like I said, prices depend from place to place. But then again, you're in Myrtle Beach, I'm assuming your not near the beach? Try finding a 1/2 bedroom in Northern Virginia/D.C., you'll be spending up near 900$ alone just for rent.


----------



## Boyboyd

We pay about Â£800 a month for a 4 story hours in a nice neighborhood with a huge garden.

This thread is now about rent*.

*No rent boys please.


----------



## overclock4ever

l3ebs you have a really nice room i love it.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
We pay about Â£800 a month for a 4 story hours in a nice neighborhood with a huge garden.

This thread is now about rent*.

*No rent boys please.

Sorry, one more comment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Like I said, prices depend from place to place. But then again, you're in Myrtle Beach, I'm assuming your not near the beach? Try finding a 1/2 bedroom in Northern Virginia/D.C., you'll be spending up near 900$ alone just for rent.









You are exactly correct, the places where the population is dense always cost more to live in. My cousin lives in Dallas and pays $800/mo for an efficiency before utilities


----------



## Boyboyd

Was digging around on my OCN gallery and i found a picture of my old room from college.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Was digging around on my OCN gallery and i found a picture of my old room from college.




















So messy! lol


----------



## Boyboyd

I know. Can you believe I also added a printer to that desk after that? My current setup is much nicer. It's in desperate need of a re-arrange though.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Was digging around on my OCN gallery and i found a picture of my old room from college.

oh haiiiii myspaceeee.


----------



## corry29

Decided to downgrade for a more simple and empty workspace with just the necessities.


























*edit: found my camera, so i retook the pictures


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
Decided to downgrade for a more simple and empty workspace with just the necessities.

Very neat cable management.









[Edit] I would recommend your tower on the table. Otherwise it will act like a vacuum. Just my 2 cents. I'm sure you thought about that.


----------



## t3haxle

How the desk holding up? I saw it somewhere, but wasn't sure how stable it was (corry)

I seriously need to upgrade from this desk, I have no space to do my homework.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I know. Can you believe I also added a printer to that desk after that? My current setup is much nicer. It's in desperate need of a re-arrange though.


:O A printer as well!! Man, that musta been tight. I could never work like that I don't think.

I made an 'L' desk just so I had a separate space for working because I hate moving my keyboard/mouse to write stuff down. Sure, right now I have a second computer there now so I can LAN with the roomies, but classes only just started so I haven't had the need to hand-write anything.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Decided to downgrade for a more simple and empty workspace with just the necessities.
*snip*

*edit: found my camera, so i retook the pictures


How do you like that monitor arm?


----------



## semajha

Nice setups everyone. This was one of my favorites.










And here's my current setup..









Just got my case in today and i wanted to see how it looked under the desk haha. Will post up more pics once it's put together.


----------



## sequencius

that looks like an expensive house


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
And here's my current setup..









Just got my case in today and i wanted to see how it looked under the desk haha. Will post up more pics once it's put together.

LOVE the SXEPhil poster! Where did you get that at?


----------



## m3th0d

I don't know about him but I got my Steez poster from Amazon:

 Amazon.com: Steez (Headphone Chimp) Art Poster Print - 24x36: Gateway


----------



## semajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
LOVE the SXEPhil poster! Where did you get that at?

I got mine from target and wow amazon has it for less than what I paid for... Need to decide where to hang that thing.

With a dim light setting..


----------



## m3th0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
I got mine from target and wow amazon has it for less than what I paid for... Need to decide where to hang that thing.

With a dim light setting..










Hang it on the right side of that door... that seems like a nice spot.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
I got mine from target and wow amazon has it for less than what I paid for... Need to decide where to hang that thing.

With a dim light setting..










What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## UTT

I am more amazed with your view out the window. thats the most impressive thing to me. where are you located because im moving there.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
.

It's cute. I wouldn't trust a monitor on that, although your monitor doesn't seem too expensive...


lol the monitor was free from work, so yeah, i could care less, as long as it doesnt land on my precious pc xD, oh and btw, its been on that table 3 years, no problems xD its called mounting into studs


----------



## Shane1244

Cleaned my bedroom!







Set up my laptop as a HTPC. Just took some quick pictures with the flash..


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UTT* 
I am more amazed with your view out the window. thats the most impressive thing to me. where are you located because im moving there.

Are you talking about the first post in the thread? lol

Does UTT stand for University of Texas @ Tyler? longshot at best


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
Are you talking about the first post in the thread? lol

Does UTT stand for University of Texas @ Tyler? longshot at best









Google says.

Quote:

The University of Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Google says.

The next one under that shows U. Texas Tyler


----------



## semajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
What kind of speakers are those?

KRK Rokit 6 Studio Monitors (CL edition, gray woofers).. Love them but looking for an upgrade... Dynaudio BM5A MK II, perhaps in the near future.


----------



## baird gow

I say get some Energy RC-10s. I love mine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 








[/CENTER]

IF that is a vent on your floor that is a great stash place if you find a cover that matches your floor


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
I say get some Energy RC-10s. I love mine

IF that is a vent on your floor that is a great stash place if you find a cover that matches your floor

Yeah it is a vent







I do have leftover wood from when we did my floor, so I could make a secret door. But then my room wouldn't get AC/Heat =[


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
KRK Rokit 6 Studio Monitors (CL edition, gray woofers).. Love them but looking for an upgrade... Dynaudio BM5A MK II, perhaps in the near future.









K10S sub?

I've been looking at getting one


----------



## antipesto93

found a new monitor!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 









[/CENTER]

i see you and me share the same laptop cooler








wish i could afford the new Notepal 3


----------



## semajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
K10S sub?

I've been looking at getting one









no sub. although I wouldn't mind having some extra bass, i'm pretty satisfied with the bass response from these monitors.


----------



## Paradox me

Finally got a new desk since my old one was pretty cluttered and had me sitting way too close to a 32" screen.

Old:









New:









Better yet I got it for only $3.









As always, a bit of my retro collection:




























Two of the three posters I picked up from Club Nintendo. Decided not to put up the third until I get frames.


----------



## mbudden

Absolutely love The Legend of Zelda. I really want that last poster lol.


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
the rocking chair is alot more comfortable then you may think, and my tv is normally on top of the wallunit but i have been playing ocarina of time so much i just brought it down, and yes, those are NES games in my cupboard in the one pictures.

very cool setup


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Do you remember where you bought that table at? It's awesome!


I also want to know where this take is from!


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Absolutely love The Legend of Zelda. I really want that last poster lol.


The picture doesn't do it justice. I also really like the third poster in the set, even though Twilight Princess isn't really one of my favorite Zelda games.










Shame they included the ESRB rating on 'em though, but I suppose you could crop it out with a thick frame or border.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *semajha*


Nice setups everyone. This was one of my favorites.










And here's my current setup.. 









Just got my case in today and i wanted to see how it looked under the desk haha. Will post up more pics once it's put together.


glad you like it so much, I recently got the molger bench from Ikea so I'll post an updated pic tomorrow.
I really like the colour of your walls, goes really nice together with the white doors. Also cool monkey with headphones poster


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hewi*


New nerd room, and semi finished puter.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



that chair is gotta be from Ikea. My mum recently bought one just like it


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Gunfire

Clean set-up as usual FaLLen.


----------



## thisizbrian

thought i would take some with an actual camera.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Clean set-up as usual FaLLen.









Thank you, sir.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
thought i would take some with an actual camera.










Do like


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austinb324* 
Do like









gracias!


----------



## m3th0d

Boo, Padres suck.


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m3th0d* 
Boo, Padres suck.










dont be mad because your dodgers are eliminated







support so cal!


----------



## Rebellion88

[/QUOTE]

You need the black Wii, then your colour scheme will be perfect


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisizbrian*


thought i would take some with an actual camera.










]


This picture, brought to you by the color black


----------



## AuraNova

thisizbrian, I love your set up. It's cozy.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


This picture, brought to you by the color black










This made me LOL.


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
This picture, brought to you by the color black









hey theres some red in there 

and my wallpaper used to just be solid black so thats an improvement!


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 

You need the black Wii, then your colour scheme will be perfect









okok its not all black! heres the other side


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
okok its not all black! heres the other side

What is animal? Looks like cat sort of but there's a bone-shaped toy on the floor...that usually indicates dog. I'm confused.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
What is animal? Looks like cat sort of but there's a bone-shaped toy on the floor...that usually indicates dog. I'm confused.

Looks like a dog to me.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 


















jeez how many times have you posted your setup....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
jeez how many times have you posted your setup....

Maybe some people are just proud of their set ups









His is much neater than mine looks right now.


----------



## thisizbrian

its a border collie!


----------



## SpykeZ

ROFLMAO!!!! We have a german sheppard/boardercollie, GREATEST dogs in the world


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
jeez how many times have you posted your setup....

I have terrible memory. Sue me.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
jeez how many times have you posted your setup....

yet I like seeing it every time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
ROFLMAO!!!! We have a german sheppard/boardercollie, GREATEST dogs in the world

Mine was a German Sheppard/Terrier, an amazing dog. We never had to walk her or anything; just let her out, she'll roam and come back. Never barked without cause and was very playful.

Anything with German Sheppard is a great dog.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

My room is a crap hole right now . . .


----------



## Boyboyd

hahaha nope. Your room is clean compared to mine.

I've got the day off tomorrow, so I might clean it. Then again, i might not...


----------



## thisizbrian

i wish i could let my dog roam, but i live in the city


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 









That's the greatest dog pic that I've seen all day


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
its a border collie!










Best hat ever!


----------



## m3th0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
its a border collie!




























Aw, cute dog.

Minus the hat, of course.


----------



## Killmassacre

Here's my setup, I don't have too much money to spend on my pc since I'm still in high school and saving up for college but it does everything I need it to so it's all good =)


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killmassacre* 
Here's my setup, I don't have too much money to spend on my pc since I'm still in high school and saving up for college but it does everything I need it to so it's all good =)










That setup look's pretty expensive to me









Well compaired to myne it is xD

Pretty nice and simple though. Are they 2 10" lappys under the screen?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
its a border collie!










Oh my! The sweetest doggy in all the land!

Does he shake paws?

Does he say woof woof!


----------



## TARRCO

Here's my new revised setup









My desk use to have a over head bit thingy but the new 28" wouldn't fit haha so I had to remove it






















































And there my subs. In the corner opposite me behind me so the low's repsond really nice on those


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Pretty nice and simple though. Are they 2 10" lappys under the screen? 

From the looks of it, it's a HP Mini and idk what the other is.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
From the looks of it, it's a HP Mini and idk what the other is.

They each have there own mouse to xD


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
That setup look's pretty expensive to me









Well compaired to myne it is xD

Pretty nice and simple though. Are they 2 10" lappys under the screen? 

Thanks







the black netbook is a 11.6" hp mini 311 and the other is a 10.1" gateway lt2207h, I use the hp mini as a htpc and the gateway for school XD


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
Here's my new revised setup


















And there my subs. In the corner opposite me behind me so the low's repsond really nice on those









I just blew my Excelon 12" and replaced it with an Alpine Type R







Kenwood sounded better IMO. My woman still has her Excelon 12.


----------



## rrahim1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Changed my gaming room around a little bit:







Do you guys like it?









looks like "kaka"


----------



## rrahim1

So this is how he invented the internet


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## Mootsfox

At my new place, might be moving to the attic soon though, which means a lot more room.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m3th0d* 
Aw, cute dog.

Them's fightin' words!

I hereby declare you to be my Nemesis!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
Maybe some people are just proud of their set ups









His is much neater than mine looks right now.

Mine looks incredible to me right now but I'm waiting till I get my new desk cause I don't want to post it multiple times. Just saying I think I have seen that desk at least 4 times


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Oh my! The sweetest doggy in all the land!

Does he shake paws?

Does he say woof woof!























shes trained not to bark but she will shake paws, high five, and put the ball in your hand haha.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisizbrian* 
shes trained not to bark but she will shake paws, high five, and put the ball in your hand haha.

Border collies are awesome dogs


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I have terrible memory. Sue me.

That lady on your left monitor, is that Matsumoto from Bleach?


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
That lady on your left monitor, is that Matsumoto from Bleach?

Yep. Nice catch.


----------



## blackbuilder

isp ping is soo high i hate it, but its only thing I can afford






COD: Black OPS FTW!




If you own this monitor, you'll understand


closer look, I previously had Scotch tape holding it but it almost fell xD, would suck so much


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
That lady on your left monitor, is that Matsumoto from Bleach?

Yessir.


----------



## blackbuilder

there's Matsumoto everywhere to the left and right :3 I love her
or is that Ichigo?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbuilder* 
there's Matsumoto everywhere to the left and right :3 I love her
or is that Ichigo?

Ichigo's on the right.









Haha yeah, she's awesome.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I have terrible memory. Sue me.

If you have that bad of a memory you need to see a doctor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
yet I like seeing it every time.









Good for you. Do you know how long it takes to go through a 116 page thread with 100 posts per page?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 









Nice to see you're keeping that desk clean.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
I
Good for you do. Do you know how long it takes to go through a 116 page thread with 100 posts per page?

Probably a while. That's why I don't use 100 posts per page.


----------



## aznofazns

I recently replaced my 22" Acer TN with a 23" Dell U2311H IPS, bought a new laptop, and added a Xigmatek rear exhaust fan to match my heatsink fans, so here's my new-ish setup:




























Here's a shot with lights off and cathodes on:










Still needs some wire management under the desk, but I'm just sooo lazy.


----------



## computeruler

dont mind the mess


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
If you have that bad of a memory you need to see a doctor.

Good for you do. Do you know how long it takes to go through a 116 page thread with 100 posts per page?

You and me - we're cool. So I hope you don't mind that I say you're being more of a jerk than is usual. Is everything all right? If not, sorry. If so, please be nice like usual.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Probably a while. That's why I don't use 100 posts per page.









wow you went through this thread not on 100 posts per page?... it must have been like 1000 pages (that must have taken forever). I just said 100 posts per page because that is the fastest way to get through this and is how I did it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
You and me - we're cool. So I hope you don't mind that I say you're being more of a jerk than is usual. Is everything all right? If not, sorry. If so, please be nice like usual.









I'm not trying to be a jerk. I'm just saying you don't need to upload your pics every time you add a new light... this is already a huge thread and it just makes it longer to get through. I in fact think that guy is a jerk for being a smart ass by saying he can't remember if he has already posted in this thread because he has a bad memory (really hard for me to believe since its been at least 3 or 4 times in like 6 months). And if he does in fact have that bad of a memory then I honestly do think that he should see a doctor.

but sorry to annoy you guys ill stop now

O YEA and once patriot sends me sends back my second ram stick we MUST play some gears for pc


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 









OverClock.net.com?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
OverClock.net.com?

haha, nice catch


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


OverClock.net.com?


Yep. I think I was drunk or something when I posted that. I realized I did that when I uploaded it but didn't feel like fixing it.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Yep. I think I was drunk or something when I posted that. I realized I did that when I uploaded it but didn't feel like fixing it.











sweet little setup but you should get a big desk to fit everything on>


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


sweet little setup but you should get a big desk to fit everything on>










These pics were taken with me sitting on my bed. When I'm on the computer, the back of my chair hits my bed. Then you can see my closet right on the left. I want a bigger desk one day but this desk is still very new (it was a gift just under a year ago) and I simply don't have the space in my room to have a bigger desk. I don't particularly love this desk but it gets the job done. My biggest gripe is how the keyboard tray is supposed to look like a drawer and has the fold-out thing.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
These pics were taken with me sitting on my bed. When I'm on the computer, the back of my chair hits my bed. Then you can see my closet right on the left. I want a bigger desk one day but this desk is still very new (it was a gift just under a year ago) and I simply don't have the space in my room to have a bigger desk. I don't particularly love this desk but it gets the job done. My biggest gripe is how the keyboard tray is supposed to look like a drawer and has the fold-out thing.

oh gotcha.


----------



## computeruler




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 




I used to use this wallpaper


----------



## SpunkyXL

Posting my setup again


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Posting my setup again










Really like your house.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Really like your house.

It's my apt in NYC..I'm broke paying rent


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
It's my apt in NYC..I'm broke paying rent









Ah. Well it looks nice. I like the floor and the simplicity of the apt.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 









mother trucking christ that must be some powerful sound


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Posting my setup again










































I like the DiNovo Edge in that picture. It looks awesome in real life.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
It's my apt in NYC..I'm broke paying rent









You should fill out your computer specs via the control panel







. I dig it!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
It's my apt in NYC..I'm broke paying rent









It's worth it


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
You should fill out your computer specs via the control panel







. I dig it!

done!


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Posting my setup again









That place looks awesome. What kind of flooring is that?


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
I like the DiNovo Edge in that picture. It looks awesome in real life.

Yup, awesome kboard..love how it has a built-in mouse trackpad. Great for my HTPC setup


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 









The Dugan chair from staples!


----------



## computeruler

Lulz I got it free from my grandma


----------



## munaim1

heres my room. its a little small but oh well....

third pic is the actual colour, first two colour messed up a bit. took it with my iphone and it happens all the time.


----------



## pmrballer123

sorry its alittle blurry also my room isnt pink, my setup is in my basement and my mom painted it pink so yea










Edit: geez my case has alot of finger prints lolz


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *munaim1* 
heres my room. its a little small but oh well....

third pic is the actual colour, first two colour messed up a bit. took it with my iphone and it happens all the time.



























Jesus... my neck hurts just looking at that picture...


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *munaim1* 
heres my room. its a little small but oh well....

third pic is the actual colour, first two colour messed up a bit. took it with my iphone and it happens all the time.














































lean back.. lean back!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 









My word... is that bamboo flooring?

Do you have a panda roaming about that we're not aware of?


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
My word... is that bamboo flooring?

Do you have a panda roaming about that we're not aware of?

ya..Bamboo flooring. Chics drop their panties once they see my apt flooring


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
ya..Bamboo flooring. Chics drop their panties once they see my apt flooring









I've seen that room before. ahh... you're on Youtube... whats your name again?

something 3000..

Your Swedish or something like that.


----------



## Anton338

I've posted mine before, but here's a newer one.










Just got a new chair today.










New place to keep my wires and cables and such.










Here's the beast... [sig rig]

























POV lol

Its no bamboo flooring, but its still nicee.
Taking all of this to college with me next year ^.^


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anton338* 

Just got a new chair today.










Nice wallpaper


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anton338* 
I've posted mine before, but here's a newer one.










New place to keep my wires and cables and such.

I got stuck trying to figure out what cables are hanging from the hooks.









Are those PS3 A/V cables in there?


----------



## swisha

before lights


























after the new lights


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swisha* 
after the new lights









I'd be afraid if the TV fell down...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
ya..Bamboo flooring. Chics drop their panties once they see my apt flooring









No doubt. If I had panties they would drop upon viewing your lovely floor.

The whole setup is nice really. Speakers, plant, etc.


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swisha* 










What animal is this? Want more pictures of animals! =P


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xapoc*


What animal is this? Want more pictures of animals! =P


this is a computer room pic thread... this is animals


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


No doubt. If I had panties they would drop upon viewing your lovely floor.

The whole setup is nice really. Speakers, plant, etc.


Thanks mang! I'm always adding something to my setup..Who knows what it will look like 2-3 months from now


----------



## swisha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I'd be afraid if the TV fell down...

its not going any where bolted the base to the desk lol. ive also got a wall mount for it but i figured theres no point mounting it right where its gona sit sit anyway

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
What animal is this? Want more pictures of animals! =P


was my Sheltie god rest his soul


----------



## Anton338

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


Nice wallpaper

















Thanksss ^.^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


I got stuck trying to figure out what cables are hanging from the hooks.









Are those PS3 A/V cables in there?


Close! PSP A/V cable xD


----------



## Xapoc

Oh, I'm sorry, swisha.


----------



## baird gow

Im about to get a new desk and redo everything but ill post this before. my current desk doesn't have room for all my monitors and such. my next desk will be 84" long. i think this is decent for a 19 year old


----------



## Gunfire

I've always loved that receiver


----------



## baird gow

thanks although i love my energy rc-10 speakers more than i love my hk3390 reciever. and besides the speakers the dac makes the biggest difference imo
Here is the other side of my setup. the tv will soon be replaced by my dell u 2410 and all my gear will be up against that wall and my bed will be lowered.
























eww just realized my angel line up card on the right is crooked


----------



## sublimejhn

Well I feel obligated to post some pics now that I have my new computer desk. Took me forever to find something cheap that I really liked.













I suppose I COULD have posted pics of my living room and bedroom too, since I have a HTPC in each of those too, but this should do


----------



## Whitepants

I hope it is ok if my computer room is my only room!








~Whitepants


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Jesus... my neck hurts just looking at that picture...


Usually i only run my 1080p movies on but im running that screen now cos my monitor broke..








order a LG E2250V 22" LED Monitor to place right under the tv.

in the mean time a shiatsu cushion massager is doing wonders on my neck when I need it


----------



## i360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whitepants*


I hope it is ok if my computer room is my only room!

http://imgur.com/nUn8o.jpg
~Whitepants


Nice one! How do you take shots like that?


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


Im about to get a new desk and redo everything but ill post this before. my current desk doesn't have room for all my monitors and such. my next desk will be 84" long. i think this is decent for a 19 year old


















































Nice. 9/10. A little messy.


----------



## computeruler

Way to quote every single picture


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Nice one! How do you take shots like that?

just a wide/fisheye lense.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Way to quote every single picture

sigh... it seems to be a virus that everyone is catching...


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Why not? I feel that i should quote the pics if there's another post with pics after that already. I quoted one all the way at the beginning. If i didn't do that, nobody would know which 1 i was talking about. Same thing applies to everybody.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
Why not? I feel that i should quote the pics if there's another post with pics after that already. I quoted one all the way at the beginning. If i didn't do that, nobody would know which 1 i was talking about. Same thing applies to everybody.

Remove the images and write "snip" instead. That way people can click the blue arrow in the quote if they want to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Marin

Now we know what goes on in the mind of image quoters.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Here is where I play ...............


----------



## mfb412

is that a 7950 GX2?


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL .............. yes it is

Gives you that retro bench thing ...............


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whitepants* 
snip

I like it. Simple little room.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Nice one! How do you take shots like that?

Panoramic mode probably on a phone or camera.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whitepants* 
I hope it is ok if my computer room is my only room!
>snip<
~Whitepants

looks like a room i had in cannon beach, nice view!


----------



## blackbuilder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL* 
Posting my setup again









you have my favorite case :3


----------



## Mongol

Place is a bit of a mess...in the process of relocating to a larger domicile. >:3

Pics would have been clearer if my Sony's CCD didn't bloody up and die last night. :/ Forced to use my Blackberry's cam.

Games & Blurays









Couple of toys...I do run pc HDMI to my tele from time to time.









This is where I...









updated pics in due time...with more room, new glass pc desk...proper shelving...


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Place is a bit of a mess...in the process of relocating to a larger domicile. >:3

Pics would have been clearer if my Sony's CCD didn't bloody up and die last night. :/ Forced to use my Blackberry's cam.

Games & Blurays









Couple of toys...I do run pc HDMI to my tele from time to time.









This is where I...









updated pics in due time...with more room, new glass pc desk...proper shelving...










Like the Katana's...have a set my self. Nice little set up you got there.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
LOL .............. yes it is

Gives you that retro bench thing ...............









That's gotta be the coolest collection of gpu's I've ever seen.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522* 
Like the Katana's...have a set my self. Nice little set up you got there.

A little advice, don't quote all the pictures.


----------



## Whitepants

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Nice one! How do you take shots like that?

Accually I used this mode on my friends camera that helped line up photos so you get 3 or 4 photos that "interlock". Then i used a program to just stitch them together. You can accually see some tearing on the window frames, but its minimal.

And if you liked the view,










I only have a panoramic sunset, so this is the best i can do.
Lovely little town of GrÃ¤nna, Sweden.

~Whitepants


----------



## loop0001

sweden!! oh!! haha definitely not the west coast of the US then







so beautiful tho!! wow


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*


Like the Katana's...have a set my self. Nice little set up you got there.










Thanks bass...I like the whole danger factor it gives my lil cubbyhole.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whitepants* 

[snip]

I only have a panoramic sunset, so this is the best i can do.
Lovely little town of GrÃ¤nna, Sweden.

~Whitepants

absolutely beautiful









Why is there an American flag?


----------



## Whitepants

@KG363 I live at an international boarding school, funny thing is there where three of us Americans here last year, and they never put it up. But now when it is only me, my two best friends graduated, they fly it.









Oh, and I got one more photo that i made today, and I think you guys will are going to like it.










_Maybe my computer isn't the reason my grades are a little lower then they where in the USA







_

~Whitepants


----------



## rx7i2

my setup. camera sucks though :/


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7i2* 
my setup. camera sucks though :/

















cool setup bro


----------



## est1984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Thought I may aswell post a pic of my new layout



What desk is this, looks like i can fit three monitors and all my computer components on that... is it at most 4ft wide?


----------



## semajha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whitepants* 
Accually I used this mode on my friends camera that helped line up photos so you get 3 or 4 photos that "interlock". Then i used a program to just stitch them together. You can accually see some tearing on the window frames, but its minimal.

And if you liked the view,










I only have a panoramic sunset, so this is the best i can do.
Lovely little town of GrÃ¤nna, Sweden.

~Whitepants

I'm jealous.. Houston looks like crap.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I apologize for the noise and the glare


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *semajha* 
Houston looks like crap.









Truth. Wife's parents live there. Hate it. Will probably move there soon. essayshwyetee


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 









I apologize for the noise and the glare









Is that "The Office" on your TV?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
Is that "The Office" on your TV?

Yep, but it's not a TV. It's an Asus monitor. I've a 2TB storage drive in my desktop that I've a ton of TV episodes on there


----------



## Liighthead

what you guys think. for 2 x 19" screens + bookshelf speakers... ( maby 3 screens soon ) 
L desk or normal straight one?

the room is only about 3 single beds wide :/


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
what you guys think. for 2 x 19" screens + bookshelf speakers... ( maby 3 screens soon )
L desk or normal straight one?

the room is only about 3 single beds wide :/

Go for the "L Shaped" one if you feel space is a concern (desk wise) unless you plan on getting a "Long" straight desk for all your desk space needs. A simple straight up desk is all I need...here's my old setup...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
Go for the "L Shaped" one if you feel space is a concern (desk wise) unless you plan on getting a "Long" straight desk for all your desk space needs. A simple straight up desk is all I need...here's my old setup...
snip

thanks  yeah looking for desk space. either way wont have much room around the desk..
L would probaly end up with more space. in the way of i would have space above and belove ( shelves ) to put stuffs


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I apologize for the noise and the glare










I have the same Dell monitor. Love it.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
thanks  yeah looking for desk space. either way wont have much room around the desk..
L would probaly end up with more space. in the way of i would have space above and belove ( shelves ) to put stuffs 

AS a person who had 3 monitors I cannot recommend enough that you get either wall mounts or mounts that clamp to the back of your desk. I cannot overstate how much this will improve the experience.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
AS a person who had 3 monitors I cannot recommend enough that you get either wall mounts or mounts that clamp to the back of your desk. I cannot overstate how much this will improve the experience.

& how much cleaner it will be. not to mention the room under the monitors that the OEM stands take up.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
& how much cleaner it will be. not to mention the room under the monitors that the OEM stands take up.

Yep yep


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Yep yep

yeah was gonna look into getting one when get a 3rd screen. maby get one when move in.

( tobad my screens look differnt xD 1 has grey 1 has black border )

but yeah. they can go onto the walls as well? or better togo onto a desk.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
yeah was gonna look into getting one when get a 3rd screen. maby get one when move in.

( tobad my screens look differnt xD 1 has grey 1 has black border )

but yeah. they can go onto the walls as well? or better togo onto a desk.

Well as for the last question, depends on your situation. I live in an apartment so I go with the desk. But if you are very certain you won't be moving your desk for awhile wall ones will work just fine.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Well as for the last question, depends on your situation. I live in an apartment so I go with the desk. But if you are very certain you won't be moving your desk for awhile wall ones will work just fine.

mmm very true. the room being.. well, tiny. 99% chance wont. because most likley have to make a desk >.< but then u carnt really change the desk around 2 much,, grrr

just if i got a bigger screen, be :/


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
mmm very true. the room being.. well, tiny. 99% chance wont. because most likley have to make a desk >.< but then u carnt really change the desk around 2 much,, grrr

just if i got a bigger screen, be :/

Well, as for getting a bigger screen. If you replaced one with a 24 at some point you could put the 19s as vertical monitors and the space thing should just about work out.

Or just make sure you gets ones with a lot of reach in their arms.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Well, as for getting a bigger screen. If you replaced one with a 24 at some point you could put the 19s as vertical monitors and the space thing should just about work out.

Or just make sure you gets ones with a lot of reach in their arms.

ill have a look into them. tobad bit far away 2 buy urs.. would of grabbed atleast 2


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Well as for the last question, depends on your situation. I live in an apartment so I go with the desk. But if you are very certain you won't be moving your desk for awhile wall ones will work just fine.

Could you recommend some good yet not-too-expensive wall mounts? I don't know where to even start.


----------



## EmMure

asus g73jh thing is a beast


----------



## Madman340

That thing is massive lol.


----------



## RedFox911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I recently replaced my 22" Acer TN with a 23" Dell U2311H IPS, bought a new laptop, and added a Xigmatek rear exhaust fan to match my heatsink fans, so here's my new-ish setup:




























Here's a shot with lights off and cathodes on:










Still needs some wire management under the desk, but I'm just sooo lazy.










Nice and clean setup! great


----------



## EmMure

17.3 inch screen lol!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
That thing is massive lol.

...
That's what she said!
It had to be said.


----------



## EmMure

believe me i know haha..i had a gateway fx7805 before this and i thought that was big then i got this and WOW amazing how much .3 changes th size haha


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedFox911* 
Nice and clean setup! great

Nice quote of a ton of pictures...


----------



## Cacophony




----------



## Mootsfox

Currently building a desk that fits into a nook in the wall. It looks pretty bad at the moment, and the stain on it is drying right now, but pics tomorrow!

Cacophony, nice, but you need more monitors


----------



## RedFox911

Nice setup!


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Currently building a desk that fits into a nook in the wall. It looks pretty bad at the moment, and the stain on it is drying right now, but pics tomorrow!

Cacophony, nice, but you need more monitors










oh yea...forgot to take pics of the whole room

hold on.


----------



## Cacophony

my brother is on the other comp.. which has dual screens too. the big tv is connected to my computer so total output is just 5...i'm hoping to add another one soon to have 6. which will be placed above the portait asus mon.

ps. behind those boxes are my guns, which is why i can't throw them out


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Rarely use speakers so I haven't upgraded them. For the monitor, I probably will upgrade to a U2410.











Not to bring up and old post but can anyone fill me in on what skin that Rainmeter is using?


----------



## thisizbrian

roommates college setup!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


snip


Glocks are for noobs.. HK USP ftw jk (but not really). btw i actually think these look real and are not airsoft like a lot of users (all over the internet) post. am i right they are real?
also thats a nice man cave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisizbrian*


snip


how does that crate not get crushed from his weight?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *est1984*


What desk is this, looks like i can fit three monitors and all my computer components on that... is it at most 4ft wide?


Its a really cheap desk with a 6' x 3' x 3/4" chipboard sheet on top with custom made shelving.


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


how does that crate not get crushed from his weight?


its a thick box for produce.


----------



## loop0001

thats..so sad


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


ps. behind those boxes are my guns, which is why i can't throw them out










Soooo, your saying those are actually real and not airsoft?


----------



## EmMure

you can tell they are real


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Soooo, your saying those are actually real and not airsoft?

derp


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Soooo, your saying those are actually real and not airsoft?









...


----------



## Gunfire

It's a joke guys....


----------



## wannabe_modder




----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
It's a joke guys....

Yeah, sure


----------



## fix0r75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polo224* 
Ooh. Combination fried rice?









I have 3 monitors.


















Holy **** !.... lol i would go stir crazy in that room


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Your garbage is full man


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Thought I'd upload a better pic:


----------



## peeinginthepool

my little set up, i need a full bedroom for my office the den is a bit crowded.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Thought I'd upload a better pic:










wow, I can pretty much read those papers, lol


----------



## Hydraulic

This is the rec room which is next to mine, my other desk is posted somewhere in this thread, but I though I would give an update to the desk i just put in the rec room.
yea...its a mess.

Desk









laptop stand i put built because it was getting hotter than I like my stuff to be.


----------



## anthony92

Im in desperate need to tidy this up. I was thinking of moving those speakers to where the ps3 and xbox are, but then i have nowher to put the xbox and ps3 lol. A represents where i want the folders of b to go and then ill move those books to b. c is where a 24 port switch is hiding







sideways lol. d is where a radio and foxtel box is located, i might get rid of the radio since i never use it and put the xbox and ps3 stacked in there, but it might be to hot for all the **** to fit in there.

Any suggestions lol?


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctekcop* 

Here's mine









now the upgrade, a lot less messy:


----------



## mfb412

Are you still using that chair?
I used to have one, until the right side plastic between the back and the seat just broke off completely on the screws, now i use a bigass couch


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Are you still using that chair?
I used to have one, until the right side plastic between the back and the seat just broke off completely on the screws, now i use a bigass couch









That happened to my brother haha. Hes like 350 pounds or something.

I wonder if there will ever be a lawsuit over that chair. Its lethal!


----------



## mfb412

lol, i weigh 215 pounds (98KG), it broke when i was just leaning back, listening to dark tranquillity and... SNAP
almost crapped meself


----------



## Mootsfox

Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.


No less than one of those records looks bad


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Are you still using that chair?
I used to have one, until the right side plastic between the back and the seat just broke off completely on the screws, now i use a bigass couch









yes I'm still using it (I weight somewhere in between 85 and 90 kg) and I have to say that now it's quite scary to use it, especially for people who has never sat on it. I'm used to it, but in fact it's no straight, it can go back a lot more risking falling back........ I know it because I've compared it to the same chair, but the one used (in fact non-used) by my parents which is good as new and is still safe and a lot more comfortable. As always chairs with me don't last a long time............


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.










$10 for all those?! Nice!


----------



## AuraNova

Wow, awesome find on that vinyl collection Mootsfox.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctekcop* 
yes I'm still using it (I weight somewhere in between 85 and 90 kg) and I have to say that now it's quite scary to use it, especially for people who has never sat on it. I'm used to it, but in fact it's no straight, it can go back a lot more risking falling back........ I know it because I've compared it to the same chair, but the one used (in fact non-used) by my parents which is good as new and is still safe and a lot more comfortable. As always chairs with me don't last a long time............









seriosuly need a new good chair


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.










Bad. Awesome.

and is that wood isolating your left speaker? You ever thought about using half-squash balls?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Bad. Awesome.

and is that wood isolating your left speaker? You ever thought about using half-squash balls?

I haven't, that's a good idea though. I'm just propping it up temporary to match the height of the other one. This desk is semi-temporary until I can get or build something that looks a bit nicer.


----------



## Cacophony

yea those are airsoft guns but they just use a different kind of ammo.

airsoft glock uses a .40cal
fake ar uses a 5.56mm
and the airsoft shotty uses a 12ga shot


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I haven't, that's a good idea though. I'm just propping it up temporary to match the height of the other one. This desk is semi-temporary until I can get or build something that looks a bit nicer.

ahhhh i see. I was thinking that wood isn't a great insulator, lol.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I haven't, that's a good idea though. I'm just propping it up temporary to match the height of the other one. This desk is semi-temporary until I can get or build something that looks a bit nicer.

Needs moar wood! Level stereo sound stage sounds soo much better, when the speakers are level!


----------



## anthony92

*Before:*
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...-pics-699.html
*After:*
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...l#post10893467
*Now:*
New and improved... hopefully


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthony92* 
*Before:*
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...-pics-699.html
*After:*
http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...l#post10893467
*Now:*
New and improved... hopefully


































LOL HAHAHA LOOLLOLOL HAHAHAHAHA You have awesome audiophile bookshelfs but then there's those dreadfull z-5500 speakers sitting next to them and I'm all aawwwww what'd you do that for









But no seriously that looks like a really nice setup


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
LOL HAHAHA LOOLLOLOL HAHAHAHAHA You have awesome audiophile bookshelfs but then there's those dreadfull z-5500 speakers sitting next to them and I'm all aawwwww what'd you do that for









But no seriously that looks like a really nice setup









im still in the process of buying an amp for the bookshelf speakers, atm they are hooked up to the z-5500 amp, the logitech speakers itself are disconnected( i have nowhere else to put them),

thanks btw


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthony92* 
im still in the process of buying an amp for the bookshelf speakers, atm they are hooked up to the z-5500 amp, the speakers itself are disconnected( i have nowhere else to put them, thanks btw









Ohhok. That's alright then









Cause I was gonna say....

Those Z-5500's are ****









No worries xD


----------



## magna224

anthony, what keyboard is that?


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magna224* 
anthony, what keyboard is that?

Filco Tenkeyless, w/ blue switches


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
LOL HAHAHA LOOLLOLOL HAHAHAHAHA You have awesome audiophile bookshelfs but then there's those dreadfull z-5500 speakers sitting next to them and I'm all aawwwww what'd you do that for









But no seriously that looks like a really nice setup









They're not _dreadful_. I tested them out in BB one time like two years ago. Can't exactly give a review but I remember being impressed.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
LOL HAHAHA LOOLLOLOL HAHAHAHAHA You have awesome audiophile bookshelfs but then there's those dreadfull z-5500 speakers sitting next to them and I'm all aawwwww what'd you do that for









But no seriously that looks like a really nice setup









Bookshelves for music, Z5500 for gaming


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TARRCO* 
LOL HAHAHA LOOLLOLOL HAHAHAHAHA You have awesome audiophile bookshelfs but then there's those dreadfull z-5500 speakers sitting next to them and I'm all aawwwww what'd you do that for









But no seriously that looks like a really nice setup









those speakers is amazing I love them, what possibly can be better fr this price ?


----------



## DeadP1xels

so many cool setups im looking to get new furniture and awesome audio soon

















Pc and music memorabilia
















Tv setup ps3 and 360 + surround sound








Two old laptops and my modding tools








Oh yeh this is another computer aswell


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Born4TheSky* 
those speakers is amazing I love them, what possibly can be better fr this price ?

Any home theater in a box setup for $300 will beat the Z5500. They're not amazing.


----------



## jgarcia

Mine is kinda lame. I actually have a computer room that is empty. But while my wife reads at night i sometimes like to play a round of SCII or browse the internet if im not reading as well. She begged me to get that monster of a case out of there but im won the war.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Mine is kinda lame. I actually have a computer room that is empty. But while my wife reads at night i sometimes like to play a round of SCII or browse the internet if im not reading as well. She begged me to get that monster of a case out of there but im won the war.

i would agree with her that having the tower on top makes the set up unbalanced. personally i think having towers on the desk is a little much.

about your desk.. it has no room to stretch out your legs under it lol..

women are usually right. not mine.


----------



## trypwned

*I HAVE A CUSTOM GAMING PC NOW, i3.*


----------



## microsoft windows

Alright, time to brace yourselves!

*The Lab*








Here are my computers.









And here's my comfy computer chair!


----------



## slash129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
Alright, time to brace yourselves!

*The Lab*
http://geekhack.org/attachment.php?a...1&d=1285706561
Here are my computers.

http://geekhack.org/attachment.php?a...1&d=1285707379
And here's my comfy computer chair!

I think this guy signed up on OCN just to post this lol.


----------



## Brandon1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.










Michael Jackson Bad, nice!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
Alright, time to brace yourselves!

And here's my comfy computer chair!

Oh wow. Nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 
I think this guy signed up on OCN just to post this lol.

This guy is legit! He even posted a screen shot of him on OCN running Windows 3.1


----------



## microsoft windows

It's surprising how much you can still get done with the old stuff







. Hey, this old bugger runs a lot better than some of the other newer systems I've used that are all bogged down with extra software.


----------



## Fantasysage

Aaaand the ****pile:


----------



## microsoft windows

Aw that's nothing compared to mine (See the previous page for details).


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
Aw that's nothing compared to mine (See the previous page for details).

Dude, 1997 called.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
It's surprising how much you can still get done with the old stuff







. Hey, this old bugger runs a lot better than some of the other newer systems I've used that are all bogged down with extra software.

Not if you build them =/.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsoft windows*


Aw that's nothing compared to mine (See the previous page for details).


3.11 for workgroups was waaaaaaaaay superior.


----------



## jgarcia

Delete


----------



## microsoft windows

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
3.11 for workgroups was waaaaaaaaay superior.










Windows for Workgroups 3.11 truly is a great operating system (This includes DOS of course!). It's lightweight (Runs great on a 286), secure (Nobody's really into making 16-bit viruses anymore), and very customizeable. As far as I can tell, there really isn't much reason for me to upgrade to some bloated thing that requires over 64 times the RAM and 40 times the processing power as my computer's got.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsoft windows* 
Windows for Workgroups 3.11 truly is a great operating system (This includes DOS of course!). It's lightweight (Runs great on a 286), secure (Nobody's really into making 16-bit viruses anymore), and very customizeable. As far as I can tell, there really isn't much reason for me to upgrade to some bloated thing that requires over 64 times the RAM and 40 times the processing power as my computer's got.

Is it slow?


----------



## froggy_newb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Dude, 1997 called.


lmao..


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


yea those are airsoft guns but they just use a different kind of ammo.

airsoft glock uses a .40cal
fake ar uses a 5.56mm
and the airsoft shotty uses a 12ga shot











Uhuh, they would. If they were real.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsoft windows*


Windows for Workgroups 3.11 truly is a great operating system (This includes DOS of course!). It's lightweight (Runs great on a 286), secure (Nobody's really into making 16-bit viruses anymore), and very customizeable. As far as I can tell, there really isn't much reason for me to upgrade to some bloated thing that requires over 64 times the RAM and 40 times the processing power as my computer's got.


3D games?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


3D games?


What's that?


----------



## microsoft windows

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Is it slow?

Nope. The computer runs very fast because it's carrying a light load. On the Internet though, I wouldn't call it amazing, but it really isn't that bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
3D games?

I'm not a gamer so I personally don't give a damn whether or not my computer can handle 3-D games. Solitaire is good enough for me. But, if you're into 3-D games for DOS, there's always Doom.


----------



## Madman340

In all honesty, why haven't you upgraded?


----------



## Unknownm

New bed


----------



## rrahim1




----------



## Madman340

You need a coaster.


----------



## jgarcia

You need real food. Not rabbit food lol. JK JK Your monitors are exactly how im going to set mine up in my room. My computer is next to my bed and i want to put a 40in above my desk in my room. Watch tv from bed or if im sitting there my wife can still see the tv over my head. +1 Rep for stealing my idea


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rrahim1*


[snip]


Are those Audio Engine 5 speakers? I am going to get a set as general TV/iPod music speakers. How would you recommend them for that task?


----------



## jgarcia

I wish i had a comfortable computer chair. Any suggestions? I like em cheap.


----------



## kremtok

I just have a cheap ($50) office depot chair. Your best bet is to go to a few stores when you get the time and get some quality butt time with as many different ones as possible.

That sounds gross, but you get the idea.


----------



## rrahim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Are those Audio Engine 5 speakers? I am going to get a set as general TV/iPod music speakers. How would you recommend them for that task?


They are good for computer speakers cuz you sit close and if you sit close its really loud at even medium settings. But if your looking to use it for a party or to use them on full blast I wouldn't get it becaause after like 40 minutes of being on full blast they shut off because they're designed to do that after the speaker gets to hot. I used them as part of a projector home theatre and the sound went off after blasting 300 to the max I was like ***! then i gogoled it and it shuts off after overheating. But overheating isn't a problem as computer speakers because if ur sitting that close your not going to want it at full blast or else ull kill ur ear drums. The sound is awesome though


----------



## Xapoc

rrahim1, why is there a video card on the floor? Dead?


----------



## DonkeyShowisaNoNo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Aaaand the ****pile:










OMG I can't wait to get my HAF X!!!! They are soooooooo sexy!


----------



## _REAPER_

I moved to a bigger office.....


----------



## ben h

this is my comp room/bed room


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Nice wallpaper


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*










this is my comp room/bed room










are those the comp vr's? I used to have a set of the comp vr's in my truck


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Nice wallpaper


lol ty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


are those the comp vr's? I used to have a set of the comp vr's in my truck


naw just kicker comp


----------



## rrahim1

my old gtx280 keeps dieing bad problems with that card. i just got my third rma.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rrahim1* 
my old gtx280 keeps dieing bad problems with that card. i just got my third rma.

Maybe you should check the PCI-E Connectors from your PSU make sure they are not sending the wrong amount of power. Three and they all die, not sure if the cards are to blame here. Just a thought you know.


----------



## Imrac

I need to make/get a couple of shelfs for all my games!

BTW, yes I live with my parents and yes my mother decorates...


----------



## Yukito

Anyone got a link to a desk like this or similar?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisizbrian*


roommates college setup!











Pure win. He is my idol. At one point we have all had that kind of setup.


----------



## EmMure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukito*











Anyone got a link to a desk like this or similar?


can someone tell me where i can get similar purple keys?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


can someone tell me where i can get similar purple keys?


why would you want purple keys


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
why would you want purple keys

Ya, why don't you just get triangle purple keys while you're at it!!

J/K why not? I assume the point is for them to stand out against the other keys.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Cheapest way is to dye it yourself. Many places sell asdf purple keys like marin had there. Elitekeyboards is a good place to start.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


can someone tell me where i can get similar purple keys?


http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...ycaps&pid=wasd


----------



## IClassStriker

i would get the gaming PC near the window, for a great feeling to the gaming


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Too lazy to grab the Nikon to take a pic, but here's my new desk, setup and a stack of records I bought today for $10.










Whos bad! I like it


----------



## EmMure

now i just need to see if those will fit my steelseries 6gv2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


now i just need to see if those will fit my steelseries 6gv2


They will, the 6Gv2 uses Cherry MX switches just like the Filco Majestouch boards.

You should grab an OCN Flame as well


----------



## EmMure

i just might actually thats pretty cool and i like ocn much better then that gay hard place LOL


----------



## Xyphyr

I remember you guys from /g/.

My battlestation! :O


----------



## EmMure

hows that storm pad treating u?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyphyr*


I remember you guys from /g/.

My battlestation! :O










Battlestation huh


----------



## jgarcia

Wonder what the Kleenex is for....


----------



## EmMure

updated pic of my 1.6 station minus the 6gv2,dont make fun of my crt lol it does 85hz in game and thats all that matters to me


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


updated pic of my 1.6 station minus the 6gv2,dont make fun of my crt lol it does 85hz in game and thats all that matters to me










I see me!

You have a whole station dedicated to 1.6? Counterstrike?
nice


----------



## EmMure

yes cs 1.6 i play others but this is my desk and i optimized it for 1.6 i.e the crt.it works fine for other games also just heats my room like a *****


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


yes cs 1.6 i play others but this is my desk and i optimized it for 1.6 i.e the crt.it works fine for other games also just heats my room like a *****


what laptop is that?
It's all blacked out I like it


----------



## EmMure

asus g73jh


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


hows that storm pad treating u?


Amazing, made the accuracy of the OCZ Behemoth superb.


----------



## EmMure

good **** man.looks like a nice pad


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


good **** man.looks like a nice pad


Haha, I only use 1/2 it, the other half holds my iPhone or my drink.


----------



## EmMure

lol that pad is prolly 2 small for me lol my current 1 is 17x15


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyphyr* 









I take it the tissues are for.. runny noses?


----------



## rrahim1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
Whos bad! I like it

I like the desk where can I buy that?


----------



## Phenomaniac




----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phenomaniac* 









mmm not bad, but I'd be worrying about that PS3 fallling down onto my cosmos s


----------



## Phenomaniac

you'd be surprised, it's a lot more stable than it looks


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phenomaniac* 
you'd be surprised, it's a lot more stable than it looks

yeah I was about to mentoin that, but if someone got knocked into it or such..... well yeah, but sweeet set up either way


----------



## Phenomaniac

better be, spent a lot of money on it recently.


----------



## TARRCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phenomaniac* 
better be, spent a lot of money on it recently.









Sure does loook like it haha,


----------



## Phenomaniac

oh, and just to brag, that's a Metal Gear Solid 4 limited edition PS3


----------



## Acroma

v1 G15 is now the v2


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acroma* 
v1 G15 is now the v2









That monitor setup seems awfully familiar


----------



## We Gone




----------



## kremtok

We Gone - What is the duct?

Also, you disturbed the kitty.


----------



## EmMure

new monitor dell ultrascan trinitron 19inch thing is a monster 60lbs lol


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
new monitor dell ultrascan trinitron 19inch thing is a monster 60lbs lol










What's the max res?


----------



## EmMure

16x12 at 75hz which is higher then my laptop went

i think i scored huge for 10bucks


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
16x12 at 75hz which is higher then my laptop went

i think i scored huge for 10bucks

Pretty sweet.

It'd be a treasure if it was 1920x1440 or 2048x1536....

But for 10 bucks, just wow...

EDIT: Do something for me. Try 60hz... Does it bother? I'm planning on using one as a third monitor IF I get a new table, and it could only run 60hz because my 2 other screens are 60hz


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
can someone tell me where i can get similar purple keys?

For what keyboard? Usually if you don't want to dye the keys themselves and want to buy them, you have to buy to what sort of keyboard you have. Also, if you've a rubberdome, I'm pretty sure it's a bit impossible to find those sorts of keys since there are almost no standards for key size/shape/mount.


----------



## EmMure

ur abit late on the answer lol.it was alrdy answered it was for a 6gv2


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
We Gone - What is the duct?

Also, you disturbed the kitty.

That was my summer cooling, I had it run from the AC to the front of my A900


----------



## EmMure

de-zant:yes it will do 60hz it goes down to 58hz


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
de-zant:yes it will do 60hz it goes down to 58hz

I was asking if it bothers the eyes to run it at 60hz


----------



## EmMure

seems fine


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
I was asking if it bothers the eyes to run it at 60hz

Bothers my eyes up to 70hz, and about 75hz if I'm not looking directly at it.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


That was my summer cooling, I had it run from the AC to the front of my A900



















Epic! My wife and i both thought this was funny. But hey man whatever it takes. No more crazy than a copper pot on a bench in my eyes.


----------



## rrahim1

This is when you know your computer has been watching too much porn


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Epic! My wife and i both thought this was funny. But hey man whatever it takes. No more crazy than a copper pot on a bench in my eyes.










is your wife the girl in your avatar?


----------



## trivium nate

no its not


----------



## loop0001

lol


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


is your wife the girl in your avatar?



In my dreams she is...so

I wish.

I said she was on a post somwhere to get a rise out of someone. Was JK tho. She is....first one to guess wins a smiley


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


In my dreams she is...so

I wish.

I said she was on a post somwhere to get a rise out of someone. Was JK tho. She is....first one to guess wins a smiley


Kate Gosselin

you said first one to guess...not "guess correctly" so I'll take my smiley.

no seriously is it Kate Gosselin with implants


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^^^^


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


new monitor dell ultrascan trinitron 19inch thing is a monster 60lbs lol











I thought Trinitrons went 100Hz at 16x12. I still have 2, and they both did that fine. 1920 x 1440 at 75Hz.


----------



## loop0001

fffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkeeee booobs... bleh


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I thought Trinitrons went 100Hz at 16x12. I still have 2, and they both did that fine. 1920 x 1440 at 75Hz.

i wish mine did 100hz would be amazing!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I thought Trinitrons went 100Hz at 16x12. I still have 2, and they both did that fine. 1920 x 1440 at 75Hz.

It depends, not all Trinitrons were the same.
But most did 100Hz 1600x1200.

There's some CRT's that'll do 100Hz @ 1920x1440 even.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Here's the Desk:

























Some Fun with 3 monitors:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers* 
Here's the Desk:
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1558/img4664j.jpg

That sir, is epic


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That sir, is epic









Big TY! Some additional pics here:
http://www.overclock.net/new-members...mber-here.html


----------



## francesthemutes

Anyone have any good places to get a glass desk in Canada? I would love to have one. It should have some shelving space or a drawer or 2 if possible. I love them but can't find any good ones online.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*


Anyone have any good places to get a glass desk in Canada? I would love to have one. It should have some shelving space or a drawer or 2 if possible. I love them but can't find any good ones online.


Budget?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Super clean desk pinkslippers.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers* 
Here's the Desk:

*snip*


----------



## EmMure

my keyboard was backordered = ( looks like im getting new headphones for now


----------



## jacobthellamer

New desk


----------



## Boyboyd

Is that your case under the IBM mug? Because that's awesome.

Nice fisheye lens too.


----------



## thisizbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is that your case under the IBM mug? Because that's awesome.

Nice fisheye lens too.


fisheye? looks like just a wideangle to me.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


New desk



















Is that 5015 a ts or no?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is that your case under the IBM mug? Because that's awesome.

Nice fisheye lens too.


Yeah that's my case, cheers









two shots @ 18mm stitched

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is that 5015 a ts or no?


Terminal server?

It was faulty and I threw in some surface mount LEDs in the cold cathode channels to get it up and running.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Terminal server?

It was faulty and I threw in some surface mount LEDs in the cold cathode channels to get it up and running.


Touchscreen.

That would explain how it looks then. I thought it was your background









I've got a 5015ts mounted on my rack in the basement, lovely monitor, built like a tank.


----------



## EpicPie

changed to strawberry fanta can, my friend crushed my 7up can >.>


----------



## Juiced




----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juiced* 
snip

I hope that corner without a leg is attached to the wall lol.


----------



## Juiced

don't worry the leg is in the middle ... it's a curved table for a curved corner


----------



## ace8uk

My Current setup looks like this.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juiced* 









don't worry the leg is in the middle ... it's a curved table for a curved corner

Haha first time I looked at it I could have sworn it was in the corner... Must just be the perspective.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Added a second NEC.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Added a second NEC.









Nice setup there









Here's mine:







Nothing brilliant but I do love it, how you like it?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Downstairs at the moment, getting a desk for my room very very soon, then I can use the Wharfedales I have in my room that is sitting idle at the moment. Plus I have like, no breathing room where it is now, as you can see.


----------



## semajha

^ man dells make some sleak monitors. do want!


----------



## groodal

my desktop : )


----------



## iPodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPodder* 
Here's my setup. Am going to build a new desk in a few days when I get some money for it.









New desk:


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPodder* 
New desk:









Sweeet!




































Excuse the crappiest camera ever...








It always acts like that when running out of batteries...


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPodder* 
New desk:









Dang, I wish I had that much space, and I like how on your old picture you can see an infinite window on your screen.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
My Current setup looks like this.










I have the same chair. Been wanting to upgrade to something bigger with better lumbar support.


----------



## kcuestag

Meh, no one talked about mine


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Meh, no one talked about mine
















We have...
When you posted it the first time.


----------



## pistons50

some changes coming soon









@ace8uk: You need to use those shelves!!!!


----------



## D1G1tal_one




----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D1G1tal_one* 









Very nice desk, can I have a linky? Thanks!


----------



## Freaxy

Looks like the Galant series from IKEA








Looking into getting one of those as well


----------



## EmMure

it is a galant.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 
/[URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/pistons50/d3bfa4e7.jpg%5B/img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/pistons50/d3bfa4e7.jpg[/img[/URL]]

some changes coming soon [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif

@ace8uk: You need to use those shelves!!!!


nice desk..Z-line?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 









some changes coming soon









@ace8uk: You need to use those shelves!!!!











with that tower. that is awesome.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Remix65* 









with that tower. that is awesome.

i don't get it.


----------



## gorb

I haven't changed the computer speakers, but I did change the console speakers:


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


i don't get it.


having the front and back tower accessible without being on the way.

i have mine similar but tables turned around not to the wall where i have access to the tower from all sides. 
mines not ready constantly changing so im still watching for interesting set ups.


----------



## gorb

I also like how the case is back there. Looks to be a pretty tight fit, but it's out of the way. I just wouldn't want the case on the carpet itself because of potential dust, but I honestly have no idea how much more or how much less dusty a case would get whether it was on the carpet or raised a bit.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*












What are those speakers and how do they compare to your RC-10 (I also have RC-10s).


----------



## gorb

they are av123 elt525m. I like the rc-10s a whole lot more, which is why they are on my computer where I listen to music









they are great speakers for the money though, just like the rc-10s...and just like the rc-10s, they are discontinued. however, they're discontinued for another reason - av123 was run by some shady folks, so the company went under.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I thought they were B&W's. very nice!


----------



## Konkistadori

From this


















To this
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


From this


















To this
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


y does the model m look so new and clean?


----------



## xSeany

I need to clean up still.. I'm actually going to be cleaning my area tomorrow! I'll update tomorrow once I clean my station


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


y does the model m look so new and clean?


its almost "new" model m, barely used. but its not white as hhkb pro 2

i took picture from those two


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


they are av123 elt525m. I like the rc-10s a whole lot more, which is why they are on my computer where I listen to music









they are great speakers for the money though, just like the rc-10s...and just like the rc-10s, they are discontinued. however, they're discontinued for another reason - av123 was run by some shady folks, so the company went under.


I still don't get why they discontinued... the rc-10's for $300 new were without any doubt the best investment I ever made (audio wise). im always hunting for deals if i remember right i found my Ultrasone PRO 900 new for $300 too (second best investment).


----------



## gorb

virtually all of energy's speaker lines got discontinued because klipsch bought api (energy/mirage/athena) and decided to make a bunch of changes. they've already come out with some new speakers, but at much higher price points.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
virtually all of energy's speaker lines got discontinued because klipsch bought api (energy/mirage/athena) and decided to make a bunch of changes. they've already come out with some new speakers, but at much higher price points.

greedy bastards


----------



## pistons50

@SpunkyXL :I do not know what Z line is but this is my desk: http://www.artvan.com/Furniture/Stor...97_46001_46000

@Remix65 :What did I do with it? It was actually annoying there. It is under the right side of the desk now.
Edit: nvm I saw your post about it. Yeah, it was a good at first and I even put sliders under my desk so I could move desk out easily but it wasn't easy to keep my cable management so I had to move it once I get some velcro wraps I am redoing everything and I have lots of updates coming.


----------



## Jeci

Hey, here's mine:










Let me know what you think.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 
@SpunkyXL :I do not know what Z line is but this is my desk: http://www.artvan.com/Furniture/Stor...97_46001_46000

@Remix65 :What did I do with it? It was actually annoying there. It is under the right side of the desk now.
Edit: nvm I saw your post about it. Yeah, it was a good at first and I even put sliders under my desk so I could move desk out easily but it wasn't easy to keep my cable management so I had to move it once I get some velcro wraps I am redoing everything and I have lots of updates coming.

M8, I love your desk!!!


----------



## AIpha

Just got a new chair.










And Here's the current Desk/Computer Situation. That beige PC is/was my domain controller I set up to mess around with things. (Also what that CRT Eyesore is for) PS3 is plugged into my monitor. HDMI <3


----------



## aFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


From this


















To this
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Hi, may i know what desk are you using? I love the color on it!


----------



## Kuldabolinn




----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


Hi, may i know what desk are you using? I love the color on it!


Looks like he made it grey in both pictures using Photoshop.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuldabolinn*












Sweet, and welcome to overclock.net....

If you had 3 of those monitors... Eyefinity...









But nice pic...


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Sweet, and welcome to overclock.net....

If you had 3 of those monitors... Eyefinity...









But nice pic...


Its perfect. I'm gonna come and steal your room. LOL. Its perfect though. I love it. It looks so neat.


----------



## jimwest

Haven't posted in a long time. Here's my very ordinary setup:

Hurray for crappy phone camera!
























Some stuff I can't seem to throw away.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

BumbleBEE !


----------



## Norlig

My new desk that I made myself


----------



## pistons50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
M8, I love your desk!!!









Thanks! It was a great buy







I will be getting 2 more monitors so since I don't have room I will eventually mount them up on wall. I think it will look great.


----------



## xtascox

Nothing special (I enjoy simplicity when it comes to a work area) at all but this is my "work" area. As you can see the old beige case is a computer that I'm rebuilding for my father. The glass of wine is a token that I am about to get out my work laptop and work all night due to the addition of three new clients and us being behind about a month and a half... Maybe I'll post my living room desk once I feel like cleaning it up a bit.


----------



## peeinginthepool

my new set up.


----------



## MijnWraak

I came ...


----------



## armada10

my setup


----------



## pistons50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*


my new set up.



























































So amazing. Great cable management to. I tried doing mine and it sucks. i would pay someone to do mine lol.


----------



## jgarcia

New used desk last night pics will be up tonight.


----------



## peeinginthepool

@pistons50 - thanks, its still a little messy, i have my 2nd pci power still dangling (had crossfire set up with 5750's before my 5870 upgrade) there's a HDD sata data cable in the wrong spot. its getting there.

i actually have a modded thread for my antec 300 that made a lot cleaner with some holes for cable management - http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...gress-fan.html


----------



## blue_k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*


my new set up.



























































Nice setup! What game is that you are playing?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue_k*


Nice setup! What game is that you are playing?


It's just cause 2, a fun SANDBOX game if you like that sort of things. In the game you just go around blowing stuff up, stealing peoples vehicles, looking at the GORGEUS graphics, and making money to buy vehicles and equipment from the black market.

You can blow stuff up, the main attraction of the game.


----------



## Lanx

...


----------



## peeinginthepool

You are correct, Just Cause 2 Fun game to fill the void between releases (it does have a plot and missions to carry out, it not just a free for all)

Ive also been playing Medal of Honor in eyefinity, not sure i can ever go back to a single monitor. (one you get the hang of it and set up properly) I wake up early before work to get some medal of honor in.


----------



## computeruler

STOP QUOTING ALL THE DAMN PICTURES!!! /caps


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
STOP QUOTING ALL THE DAMN PICTURES!!! /caps

What's the matter? Slow interwebz or small monitor? Doesn't bother me at all...


----------



## computeruler

I'm using a 19" crt, and my internet is fine. It's just really annoying scrolling through all those pictures I've seen 10 times already.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I'm using a 19" crt, and my internet is fine. It's just really annoying scrolling through all those pictures I've seen 10 times already.

Why? MB3 click on the dark blue area, drag mouse down, reclick MB3, done. You scrolled through the images in 0.4 seconds....


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Why? MB3 click on the dark blue area, drag mouse down, reclick MB3, done. You scrolled through the images in 0.4 seconds....

It's still annoying


----------



## peeinginthepool

peeinginthepool said:


> my new set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats annoying is people posting with no pics. id rather see 15 pages of quoted pics than one post complaining about quoting pics


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 










whats annoying is people posting with no pics. id rather see 15 pages of quoted pics than one post complaining about quoting pics

Done any eyefinity gaming? How's the 5870 for that?
Just curious, my next rig won't be here for a loooong time. Not upgrading this one either....


----------



## computeruler

1 picture is fine, but 10... Not so much.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Here's my setup, sorry about the bad quality


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 
whats annoying is people posting with no pics. id rather see 15 pages of quoted pics than one post complaining about quoting pics

that's the dumbest thing i've heard today


----------



## reezin14

peeinginthepool said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*
> my new set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup,what else do you do besides game that would require so many monitors? Or is this just because you can?


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Done any eyefinity gaming? How's the 5870 for that?
Just curious, my next rig won't be here for a loooong time. Not upgrading this one either....

Eyefinity is awesome so far, the 5870 has no issues at all, im playing Medal of honor right now with settings maxed out. one game that was hard was just cause 2 the movement on the sides felt really unnatural, but that was my first experience, after gaming all night with MOH im totally sold on EYEfinity. will try JC2 again. your 5770 should handle eyefinity fine as well, ive read some good things about them.


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
that's the dumbest thing i've heard today

you're entitled to your opinion. Like i am mine.



reezin14 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup,what else do you do besides game that would require so many monitors? Or is this just because you can?
> 
> 
> Just cause i can, and i do use 3 at work, so i wanted 3 at home, the 4th lcd is total overkill but i haven't sold it yet ( I find any more than three to be distracting, 3 at work im super productive, i mean im working right now and responding to your post, ultra multi tasking.


----------



## reezin14

peeinginthepool said:


> you're entitled to your opinion. Like i am mine.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> Just cause i can, and i do use 3 at work, so i wanted 3 at home, the 4th lcd is total overkill but i haven't sold it yet ( I find any more than three to be distracting, 3 at work im super productive, i mean im working right now and responding to your post, ultra multi tasking.
> 
> I totally understand.


----------



## Draggin

I have 3 monitors on this computer, two for my mx17, and then my project pc on the other side of the room with two monitors at the moment, one other is coming tomorrow along with the rest of my parts


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
I have 3 monitors on this computer, two for my mx17, and then my project pc on the other side of the room with two monitors at the moment, one other is coming tomorrow along with the rest of my parts









wow you have some serious hardware. im a wee bit envious.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*


Eyefinity is awesome so far, the 5870 has no issues at all, im playing Medal of honor right now with settings maxed out. one game that was hard was just cause 2 the movement on the sides felt really unnatural, but that was my first experience, after gaming all night with MOH im totally sold on EYEfinity. will try JC2 again. your 5770 should handle eyefinity fine as well, ive read some good things about them.


Meh, a 5770 is cutting it. What they recommend is at least a 5850. The 5870 has the all around best performance and that's what I run, and it runs great!

Check this review out.


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Meh, a 5770 is cutting it. What they recommend is at least a 5850. The 5870 has the all around best performance and that's what I run, and it runs great!

Check this review out.


I have a 5870. the Sapphire Vapor-X at 900 x 1300. 
my 5750 would run 3 monitors in eyefinity. hmm i still have it.. test time you say. alright i will most certainly plug in the 5750 and test out the performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool*


I have a 5870. the Sapphire Vapor-X at 900 x 1300. 
my 5750 would run 3 monitors in eyefinity. hmm i still have it.. test time you say. alright i will most certainly plug in the 5750 and test out the performance.


Well maybe I overlooked the fact of different resolutions and stuff, but I wouild recommend at least a 5850 for a 3 monitor eyefinity (22" and up). let us know how it does on your setup, should be interesting.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quick question.

I have my tv as a second monitor (movies) and it's to my right. To get to it I have to go left on my main monitor, which is a bit annoying. It has the TV as #1 and my monitor as 2. How can I switch it around so I drag the cursor off the right side of my main screen to get to the TV?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Quick question.

I have my tv as a second monitor (movies) and it's to my right. To get to it I have to go left on my main monitor, which is a bit annoying. It has the TV as #1 and my monitor as 2. How can I switch it around so I drag the cursor off the right side of my main screen to get to the TV?


Right click->resolution

Drag the displays in the diagram to where your monitors are physically.

My 24 is on the left and my 20 is on the right.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's the matter? Slow interwebz or small monitor? Doesn't bother me at all...


That's incredibly stuck up of you.

There are 56k users on this site, there are also people with small monitors.

It's a computing forum, not a contest. You're supposed to help people, not brag that you have better internet and more/bigger monitors.

Point is, don't be an asshat.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Right click->resolution

Drag the displays in the diagram to where your monitors are physically.

My 24 is on the left and my 20 is on the right.

http://i55.tinypic.com/sdi6xg.jpg[ /IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Awesome, tyvm, sir.


----------



## .Sup

my pics on picasa: http://picasaweb.google.com/supapero/ComputerRoom#


----------



## 420Assassin

my lovely Lanparty SLI-DR original model that can with transpo bag and front x front panel.. sadly i dont have then.. next is new monitor probably 








edit: just learned how todo thumbnails sweet and was by accident.. dont know how i copied it over.. lol


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


my lovely Lanparty SLI-DR original model that can with transpo bag and front x front panel.. sadly i dont have then.. next is new monitor probably 
edit: just learned how todo thumbnails sweet and was by accident.. dont know how i copied it over.. lol


Defiantly time for a new monitor lol. It kinda looks like a mac monitor. I wish my wife would let me buy a new one as well.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## gorb

the mirror behind the screen would be bothersome


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
the mirror behind the screen would be bothersome

lol watching yourself all day


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 
That's incredibly stuck up of you.

There are 56k users on this site, there are also people with small monitors.

It's a computing forum, not a contest. You're supposed to help people, not brag that you have better internet and more/bigger monitors.

Point is, don't be an asshat.

I know... I just don't know why people complain... It's not hard to scroll through them. I hate when people won't quote even one picture, especially when the quoted post is a page or two behind. I might not remember what they are commenting on.....

And I use the fixed view, and browse in a window. My OCN browsing resolution is usually like 1024x850... Small monitors wouldn't have any problems....

And bad internets... Oh boyh... I wouldn't even come to this thread with a bad internet, tried it once, not fun.... However, IIRC quoted pictures load WITH the quoted post... So.. They only need to load once...

But my point is, there is nothing wrong with quoting <5 pictures.....

And CR isn't 56k, he's at least 3-10mbs or something.... I remember him ranting about the internet somewhere....


----------



## Madman340

If it's a few pages back then I'm sure people wouldn't mind. This particular case was on the same page, more than once, and so people will get annoyed that they have to scroll through numerous copies of the same pictures just to get to the next one.


----------



## m98custom1212

Three monitors total, have long hdmi (love monoprice) long going from my computer to the tv.

Just realized the speaker was sideways..


----------



## EpicPie

Nice NZXT Phantom! It looks so sexy. And when im looking at my monitor I don't notice the mirror behind it except a small portion of it on the left and the top of it in my peripheral vision.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I know... I just don't know why people complain... It's not hard to scroll through them. I hate when people won't quote even one picture, especially when the quoted post is a page or two behind. I might not remember what they are commenting on.....

And I use the fixed view, and browse in a window. My OCN browsing resolution is usually like 1024x850... Small monitors wouldn't have any problems....

And bad internets... Oh boyh... I wouldn't even come to this thread with a bad internet, tried it once, not fun.... However, IIRC quoted pictures load WITH the quoted post... So.. They only need to load once...

But my point is, there is nothing wrong with quoting <5 pictures.....

And CR isn't 56k, he's at least 3-10mbs or something.... I remember him ranting about the internet somewhere....


I don't think there's anything wrong with quoting an older picture in the thread (say 5-6 pages behind), but if it's a duplicate on the same, or a recent page then just mess up the bbcode so that we don't have to scroll through it again. Doesn't matter if you're Mouse3 scrolling or using the wheel, it still makes the thread less enjoyable, hinders people with 56k or 3G and generally pollutes the thread, _especially_ if the comment is only a line long like "What desk is that?" or "Are those 1/2 in WC tubes?"


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


I don't think there's anything wrong with quoting an older picture in the thread (say 5-6 pages behind), but if it's a duplicate on the same, or a recent page then just mess up the bbcode so that we don't have to scroll through it again. Doesn't matter if you're Mouse3 scrolling or using the wheel, it still makes the thread less enjoyable, hinders people with 56k or 3G and generally pollutes the thread, _especially_ if the comment is only a line long like "What desk is that?" or "Are those 1/2 in WC tubes?"


I'd rather see 5 pics quoted for a question "What desk is that?" than none. 1 would be the best...


----------



## t0adphr0g




----------



## t0adphr0g

Above are my room pics


----------



## loop0001

lol im looking at the pics and thought process goes.. mmk case,screen, crysis shot, fallout boy in post... wth floating girl??


----------



## De-Zant

@reflux, this is how you should quote pictures properly. Not all of them, not none, one picture...


----------



## loop0001

big mouse pad is big








same here... i want a mouse pad AS BIG AS MY DESK!!! SO I CAN SCROLL WHEREVER I WANT! ...

...
ill kill you with a tray


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


big mouse pad is big








same here... i want a mouse pad AS BIG AS MY DESK!!! SO I CAN SCROLL WHEREVER I WANT! ...

...
ill kill you with a tray


Actually I don't have a good reason to have a big mouse pad. I use the fingertip grip, which only needs like 4" x 4" mouse pads... I just like having the freedom of a huge mousepad. Only cost 6â‚¬, but is the best mouse pad I have EVER tried.


----------



## Playapplepie

I think the OP's room looks awesome! That's such a nice view and everything in the room has a cool modern look to it.


----------



## loop0001

half the reason for me is because that contact between that bone on my wrist and the desk always gets bothered... mouse pads usually have just have enough cushion while not being excessive


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


half the reason for me is because that contact between that bone on my wrist and the desk always gets bothered... mouse pads usually have just have enough cushion while not being excessive


That is also nice... It's a cloth mousepad so it's pretty comftorable to rest your hand on....
I think my desk is too small.... For my monitors that is....

ALSO: My camera 5ucks.....


----------



## wheeltowheel

my dorm room


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Actually I don't have a good reason to have a big mouse pad. I use the fingertip grip, which only needs like 4" x 4" mouse pads... I just like having the freedom of a huge mousepad. Only cost 6â‚¬, but is the best mouse pad I have EVER tried.










Fingertip mouse?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ter-_-26144017


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Fingertip mouse?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ter-_-26144017

What is that? Seems really, unusable...

I have the razer imperator...


----------



## Anth0789

Camera sucks!


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 










Camera sucks!

What audio setup is that? Looks like a z-5500 but with two of the speakers from z-2300's ?

edit: just saw the second sub.....So you have z-5500's AND Z-2300's


----------



## Emu105

A lil update hell of a mess yes i know


----------



## computeruler

Do not touch the screen, thankyou


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Do not touch the screen, thankyou


You're welcome.


----------



## pistons50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*





























Camera sucks!


What do you have under your xbox?


----------



## cdoublejj

it's for airflow i'm guessing


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


half the reason for me is because that contact between that bone on my wrist and the desk always gets bothered... mouse pads usually have just have enough cushion while not being excessive


That just means you need to abuse it more. Get that callous built up and it won't give you any problems.


----------



## bfe_vern

Lego brick mod for the 360.


----------



## vinton13

1.) Please don't complain about all the satellites being in front acting as a 2.1







(or 2.2 because its the x-530 & x-230)

2.) Ignore the dust. I'm in a mess. I know.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## MijnWraak

I came...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


What audio setup is that? Looks like a z-5500 but with two of the speakers from z-2300's ?

edit: just saw the second sub.....So you have z-5500's AND Z-2300's


Yep the Z-5500 is plugged to my PC and the Z-2300 is plugged for the Xbox.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pistons50*


What do you have under your xbox?


I put a couple Lego blocks to make it stand out so it has air under it.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*











I came...


i jizzed


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


...
ill kill you with a tray


I'll have the penne alla arrabiata...

this one is wet, did you dry these in a rainforest?

...That's Jeff Vader, that is!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


*pretty sexy pictures*


How do you like your revolution?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


How do you like your revolution?


I've had it for a few years and I simply adore it. My favorite mouse by a long shot. I'm really bummed out that they discontinued it without a proper predecessor.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I've had it for a few years and I simply adore it. My favorite mouse by a long shot. I'm really bummed out that they discontinued it without a proper predecessor.


Well after a bit of looking this seems to be it's replacement:

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-p...e/devices/4676


----------



## SalisburySteak

I though I would finally post some pics.
The Dell monitor and chair were free.







The desk sucks. It wobbles everythime I photoshop








EDIT:Nevermind. Upload is way too slow. Maybe some other time


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I'll have the penne alla arrabiata...

this one is wet, did you dry these in a rainforest?

...That's Jeff Vader, that is!


----------



## pistons50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yep the Z-5500 is plugged to my PC and the Z-2300 is plugged for the Xbox.

I put a couple Lego blocks to make it stand out so it has air under it.


Yeah, I figured it was for air flow. I just wondered what you used. It looked nice. Do you have an older model?


----------



## jgarcia

Desk from a garage sale for 20 bucks










Now i just need a chair.


----------



## KG363

sick desk


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


sick desk


Yea there was a garage sale on my road. I walked up and it was disassembled in the box still. They asked for 50 i said all i have is 20...5 mins later it was in my truck.


----------



## loop0001

freakin awesome nice buy man


----------



## Kerelm

My latest setup. Eyefinity ftw


























Lid of my netbook, unrelated but i think its cool you might too?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Lid of my netbook, unrelated but i think its cool you might too?










Is that a vinyl sticker?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 


















nec lcds. ur not playing around huh..


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 









I came...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emu105* 
i jizzed









Lol. Thanks, guys.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Desk from a garage sale for 20 bucks

[URL=http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/jessmanuelgarcia/800D/DSC04561.jpg?t=1287846825[IMG]http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/jessmanuelgarcia/800D/DSC04561.jpg?t=1287846825[IMG[/URL]]

Now i just need a chair.
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Nice desk! Mine is exactly the same. I hacked it up a bit though. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Remix65* 
nec lcds. ur not playing around huh..

Umm...I guess not.


----------



## Adversity

Kind of messy right now, I move things around a lot.


----------



## Garyx24

http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyx24/5108582609/


----------



## Kerelm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Is that a vinyl sticker?

Yes Sir, My house mate has a Vinyl plotter he also made me the Kerelm sticker on the side of my computer.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Garyx24*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyx24/5108582609/


I like it, reminds me of my setup. Simplistic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Yes Sir, My house mate has a Vinyl plotter he also made me the Kerelm sticker on the side of my computer.


I'll have to make me one of those, I make those all the time


----------



## EpicPie

Imo I made it look less gaudy.


----------



## jgarcia

@epicpie. Were you unable to find room to hide that Cold Cathode Light?


----------



## meticadpa

I need to build proper speaker stands...


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 









I need to build proper speaker stands...

I want a head like that now

do want


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
@epicpie. Were you unable to find room to hide that Cold Cathode Light?

Pretty much, lol

Edit: 600th post!


----------



## Avyroochy

Fallen Angel,

What is your keyboard?

It looks really nice!


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 









I need to build proper speaker stands...

I just made some that look exactly like this and I absolutely love them









I will take pics of mine when I get a chance


----------



## kyle-reece

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avyroochy* 
Fallen Angel,

What is your keyboard?

It looks really nice!

Filco
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...ilter=fullsize


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avyroochy*


Fallen Angel,

What is your keyboard?

It looks really nice!


Thanks!









It's the Filco Majestouch Tactile Click "Otaku" Edition. The good folks here can tell you all about why it's worth the money.









http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/4...ard-guide.html


----------



## EpicPie

Redid my wire management and moved my cathodes to make my case look cleaner. ^_^








lol my mountain dew cup from Taco Bell looks like it says ew.


----------



## scottath

need to clean my desk again but anyhow:










should put system back in its case too probs....


----------



## EpicPie

Your desk looks tiny. ._.


----------



## scottath

yea - its a bit of a pain.....might see about a bigger desk in the future - that is 3 24" screens though - so its not too bad.


----------



## GraaahAngreh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*












You have three fans on one side of your heatsink.
WHY DO YOU HAVE THREE FANS ON ONE SIDE OF YOUR HEATSINK?


----------



## scottath

would be 2 gutted 25mm fans - using them as a shroud.


----------



## GraaahAngreh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


would be 2 gutted 25mm fans - using them as a shroud.


Jesus that was fast. Thanks, I'll remember that tidbit of knowledge.


----------



## scottath

its actually much better for cooling too - the central hub of the fan obstructs airflow - use of a shroud almost completly removes the effect of the fans hub nad makes the fan quieter too.


----------



## GraaahAngreh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


its actually much better for cooling too - the central hub of the fan obstructs airflow - use of a shroud almost completly removes the effect of the fans hub nad makes the fan quieter too.


Quieter, you say? I plan on a quiet build next. I must try this.


----------



## Corrupted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


would be 2 gutted 25mm fans - using them as a shroud.


Interesting. I've been going by the graph that shows 30mm to be the optimal shroud length with anything bigger or smaller showing dramatic dropoffs in effectiveness.


----------



## scottath

i do remember reading something like 33mm was the optimum.

still any shroud is better than none.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


need to clean my desk again but anyhow:










should put system back in its case too probs....


nice setup









just wonderin.. why is ur computer out of its case?


----------



## scottath

was going to paint the inside of my lian li 4 weeks ago - but it was rainign on the day - just havent bothered to put it back in yet.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


was going to paint the inside of my lian li 4 weeks ago - but it was rainign on the day - just havent bothered to put it back in yet.


Looking forward to seeing it painted, what colour are you going for?


----------



## morbid_bean

lol here is my battle station where I struggle with the hassle of single core processors, spend most of my days, playing what games I can, internet, homework...etc.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morbid_bean* 
lol here is my battle station where I struggle with the hassle of single core processors, spend most of my days, playing what games I can, internet, homework...etc.

snip

Get rid of the clutter and it will be smexy.....
I didn't think single cores could run TF2 anymore after all the updates..

My dual core sometimes struggle with TF2 although I prolly spent 5 hours fixing the game by defragging, verifying, reinstalling, editing settings... Blargh....

What are the specs on the CRT. Just gotta ask. Got an OCD about screens and other peripherals...


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Get rid of the clutter and it will be smexy.....
I didn't think single cores could run TF2 anymore after all the updates..

My dual core sometimes struggle with TF2 although I prolly spent 5 hours fixing the game by defragging, verifying, reinstalling, editing settings... Blargh....

What are the specs on the CRT. Just gotta ask. Got an OCD about screens and other peripherals...

My sig rig plays TF2 barley with its on board graphics. Runs roughly 20-25 FPS, thats with everything low and at 1024x768 resolution. And in an uncrowded server.

The other machine on the right, I use for idling on TF2, LAN Minecraft server, LAN games with friends etc.
Specs are:

Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
768 MB DDR1 ram
Ati Radeon 9250 on a Dell M783s
Not overclocked


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morbid_bean* 
My sig rig plays TF2 barley with its on board graphics. Runs roughly 20-25 FPS, thats with everything low and at 1024x768 resolution.

The other machine on the right, I use for idling on TF2, LAN Minecraft server, LAN games with friends etc.
Specs are:

Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
768 MB DDR1 ram
Ati Radeon 9250
Not overclocked

Wow. Those specs are awfully similar to my computer I just replaced like 2 months ago.

Dell Dimension 2400
Pentium 4 3.06Ghz w/ HT
1.5GB DDR1 RAM
ATI Radeon 9250









No OC.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Wow. Those specs are awfully similar to my computer I just replaced like 2 months ago.

Dell Dimension 2400
Pentium 4 3.06Ghz w/ HT
1.5GB DDR1 RAM
ATI Radeon 9250









No OC.

I would so love to overclock this...the motherboard has the option....I just dont have decent cooling, (currently using a random cpu fan out of an older machine)...it gets hot enough as is lol......

and cant afford any either....


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morbid_bean* 
I would so love to overclock this...the motherboard has the option....I just dont have decent cooling, (currently using a random cpu fan out of an older machine)...it gets hot enough as is lol......

and cant afford any either....

Woah... I feel you man. My rig can't play any new games either. Except that I think that it's not as far gone in my case....

What games do you play?

I would assume

Battlefield 1942 and 2
Unreal series
Maybe quake would be fun?
TF2...
CSS

I am interested in what a man with a crappy (like mine, no offence intended....) computer can play.

Just to go OT I will post a picture of my desktop.. Although it was posted like 20 pages ago MAX


----------



## morbid_bean

Well man im always calling my computer negative names...so its alright lol. Just be thankful for what we have.

Lately I haven't been playing games with school and all.

But some games I play on this sucker are:
TF2, CS:S, Starcraft, Warcraft III, Minecraft, and of course the classics I will always go back to once in awhile... Doom, DukeNukem 3d, Quake,


----------



## turbocharged

This would be my office...aka gaming / bike working / beer drinking / dog sleeping / guitar playing room


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbocharged* 
-snip-

My room is the same colour


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canadarocker* 
My room is the same colour









It was my old roomates bedroom so he painted...he has since moved out and I commandeered it for myself. Girlfriend isn't a huge fan of the color, but I like it...nice and dark.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morbid_bean* 
I would so love to overclock this...the motherboard has the option....I just dont have decent cooling, (currently using a random cpu fan out of an older machine)...it gets hot enough as is lol......

and cant afford any either....

Yeah. With it being a Dell MoBo. No OC'ing. But it was good to me for so long though. Parents bought it for me back in 04' and it came with a Celeron 1.8Ghz I think. Not till this year did I throw the 3.06Ghz P4 in it. Going from the Celeron to the P4 was a big difference. The CPU cooler is just a passive one with no fan and it isn't TOO bad. Thought about making it a Minecraft server









Quote:


Originally Posted by *morbid_bean* 
Well man im always calling my computer negative names...so its alright lol. Just be thankful for what we have.

Lately I haven't been playing games with school and all.

But some games I play on this sucker are:
TF2, CS:S, Starcraft, Warcraft III, Minecraft, and of course the classics I will always go back to once in awhile... Doom, DukeNukem 3d, Quake,

I couldn't play those games on that computer if I tried.







I tried playing C&C Tiberian Sun on low settings.... Yeah right...


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbocharged* 
pics

You keep that big dog in a CAGE ?!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
You keep that big dog in a CAGE ?!

Of course. A cage would be too small.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
You keep that big dog in a CAGE ?!

Just for sleeping and while we're out of the house. If we didn't then it would be like letting a horse with the attitude of a 10 month old puppy run around the house all day.


----------



## EmMure

HAHA turbo i know that is man,i have a german shepard and 2 small dogs and man they get outta hand alot of times.


----------



## jellis142

My little corner of paradise.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


[














clean setup!


----------



## vinaypro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinton13*


1.) Please don't complain about all the satellites being in front acting as a 2.1







(or 2.2 because its the x-530 & x-230)

2.) Ignore the dust. I'm in a mess. I know.





































Nice wallpaper & apps/gadgets..
Where did you get it?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinaypro* 
Nice wallpaper & apps/gadgets..
Where did you get it?

Not sure about the wallpaper but the gadgets are by Rainmeter


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinaypro* 
Nice wallpaper & apps/gadgets..
Where did you get it?

Wallpaper is from this post:

http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...ml#post8612512


----------



## ThumperSD




----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 









Does your system thump?


----------



## magna224

Here is an update ( Click HERE for original):


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbocharged*


This would be my office...aka gaming / bike working / beer drinking / dog sleeping / guitar playing room





































poor dog in the cage


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbocharged*


This would be my office...aka gaming / bike working / beer drinking / dog sleeping / guitar playing room








*snip*


That's a pretty beefy bike for Elixers, but to each their own I suppose.

Also, I love the Nevegals, great all-round tires.

Looks good







.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


That's a pretty beefy bike for Elixers, but to each their own I suppose.

Also, I love the Nevegals, great all-round tires.

Looks good







.


They are prefect for what his setup is (XC/some downhill).


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


They are prefect for what his setup is (XC/some downhill).


Eh, perhaps I'm just to heavy for them then.

I must ask then, why the (what looks to be) a 6" travel bike for primarily XC? You guys must have some nasty terrain out there.

Sorry for the OT posts, not too many nice bikes on OCN, so when I see one, I get excited







.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
Does your system thump?

Still deciding on a sub so not exactly


----------



## Deano12345

My setup, redone completely :
































































Rushed photos, proper ones to come tomorrow.

Lemme know what you's think


----------



## DraganUS

I love how some people post only they rig pic and not rest of the room.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

LOL. This practically turned into a post your rig thread.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*












Did you fabricate those speaker stands?


----------



## EmMure

new keyboard and headset


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


new keyboard and headset










that crt is ugly. do you use it because its better for fps ?

Here is mine. Let me know what you think. Sorry for the blurry picture.


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
that crt is ugly. do you use it because its better for fps ?

LOL hating on my trinitron and yes i do use it cause of fps


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Did you fabricate those speaker stands?


That actually looks like IKEA stands you can buy to customize parts of desks and such


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Did you fabricate those speaker stands?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stormhammer*


That actually looks like IKEA stands you can buy to customize parts of desks and such


I bought the legs from Ikea and used medium density fiberboard


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


LOL hating on my trinitron and yes i do use it cause of fps


i used to have a dell trinitron like this one. flat version; monitor wasnt curved like other crts. best picture i ever experienced. better than anything lcd.


----------



## EmMure

yea mines the p990


----------



## vibrancyy

goddd, you know youve been looking at too many pages when the music you had on lost taste and your headache gives you the urge to go shoot some one









Great Set-ups to everyone, ill be revealing my sexiness soon!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


yea mines the p990


i regret getting rid of mine. sold it with a p4 for almost nothing thinking i was making a major upgrade going lcd. i have other crts and old sh1it taking up space but i got rid of that one first...


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


new keyboard and headset










Steelseries fanboy


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


My latest setup. Eyefinity ftw


















You drive a Subaru?


----------



## EmMure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Steelseries fanboy


leave me alone haha,and besides i have a intership pending with them for this winter haha


----------



## brl3git

Mine


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


leave me alone haha,and besides i have a intership pending with them for this winter haha


Why a Kinzu instead of a Xai then?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Why a Kinzu instead of a Xai then?










That looks like a Xai to me...


----------



## Fantasysage

Finally upgraded my TV stand so it doesn't look like a crack den:


----------



## Liighthead

^  Nice setup


----------



## cJs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Finally upgraded my TV stand so it doesn't look like a crack den:











nice one!


----------



## Rebellion88

That tv stand looks sweet!


----------



## wire

I don't game much anymore so I just decided to hook my mbp up to my monitor in my bedroom. My desktop is collecting dust in the basement until I pick up another monitor.


----------



## Fantasysage

Usually a ~400 stand, but BJ's has it on sale for 175 if you live near one.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
Usually a ~400 stand, but BJ's has it on sale for 175 if you live near one.

Nice. Next thing you need to work on is the wiring that's showing.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
That looks like a Xai to me...

No side buttons by the looks of it, and i have a kinzu, i know exactly how it looks, but i could be wrong


----------



## Konkistadori

Cleaning up my desk








, couldnt post pic from room because its still bit messy lol


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Nice. Next thing you need to work on is the wiring that's showing.

Yeah, the speaker cables aren't long enough, and there are so man cables behind the stand that I don't think it would be possible to hid them all anyway. The the ones on the right are the coax cable and the cat5e, and there is no where to put them :/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 









Cleaning up my desk







, couldnt post pic from room because its still bit messy lol









There are ghosts among us. They haunt us every single day. Most people just don't notice....

EDIT: Great work on the photo there







Love the style


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
There are ghosts among us. They haunt us every single day. Most people just don't notice....

EDIT: Great work on the photo there







Love the style

Thanks!

I just need to make somekind of rack for that Emu soundcard and for those external HDs
something like this









Yeah you can capture ghosts with cam i just used special filter







..

Anyways desk is still "work in progress".

Any kind of suggestions are accepted









oh youre from finland too


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 
Any kind of suggestions are accepted










Looks great to me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 

oh youre from finland too









You from finland?









You can have the location under the avatar you know... It's set from the user CP. I would think it helps people help you. If they don't see your location, they are prolly gonna link you to newegg or something, and newegg doesn't ship outside the states...


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Looks great to me









You from finland?









You can have the location under the avatar you know... It's set from the user CP. I would think it helps people help you. If they don't see your location, they are prolly gonna link you to newegg or something, and newegg doesn't ship outside the states...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Why a Kinzu instead of a Xai then?









it's a xai


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
it's a xai

Can't see the side buttons in the pic


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
Finally upgraded my TV stand so it doesn't look like a crack den:










That's brilliantly beautiful!!!!


----------



## rxkevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Usually a ~400 stand, but BJ's has it on sale for 175 if you live near one.


Which BJs did you go to if you don't mind me asking. Im from Queens NY.


----------



## gorb

he needs more space for his speakers though


----------



## eslocklier

Some of your setups are so great! Wish I had more room to spread out in my space. Currently saving up for new equipment. Its great to see what others are doing to give me some ideas for when I make my big purchase in a few months!


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rxkevin* 
Which BJs did you go to if you don't mind me asking. Im from Queens NY.

Westbury, LI.


----------



## Shiveron

Main desk









Sig rig









My whole office / bedroom. Basically the entire basement. I keep my xbox, munchies, pc etc all near my desk while my ps3, shelves full of games/movies, stereo and tv over across the room to the right of the pic


----------



## computeruler

I think your pictures are borked


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


I think your pictures are borked


not sure what borked means lol

but they were taken w/ my cell phone (Samsung Fascinate/Galaxy S)
in a dark basement none the less lol


----------



## FEAR.

Made a few changes









*OLD*









*NEW*









sorry about the bright light, the sun likes my room


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I think you should go back to the old.


----------



## cisco-red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


need to clean my desk again but anyhow:










should put system back in its case too probs....


what for?it looks fine like it is. i have mine the same way. only built a pos rack to hold everything but it works.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisco-red*


*what for?*it looks fine like it is. i have mine the same way. only built a pos rack to hold everything but it works.


So it can look cleaner and have more work space?


----------



## metro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Made a few changes









*OLD*


[B]NEW[/B]
[IMG]

sorry about the bright light, the sun likes my room [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


Looks like you managed to get rid of those pesky speakers.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Here's my work/gaming area. Looking to add a 3rd monitor for surround soon


----------



## ThumperSD

How are you planning on fitting a 3rd monitor?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
How are you planning on fitting a 3rd monitor?

I measured and it fits if I move one to the center and angle the other two in a surrounding manner


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
How are you planning on fitting a 3rd monitor?

I will demonstrate with text....

Monitors are lines...

.............................................
|-------------------------.........
|...................................|........
|...................................|........
|...................................|........
|...................................|........
|...................................|........
.............................................

This is how you do it with small desks


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Thats just nasty. seriosuly. My room gets messy. I posted the messiest it has ever gotten and it dosnt come close to messed up wall open cans messed up walls exposes duct and a scratched up desk..

DUDE,thats messed up be nice u ever think maybe its a basement or attic


----------



## mbudden

I don't think he's talking about the walls. I think he's talking about how untidy the room is.


----------



## snelan

He has a point, there's not actually any trash that I can see, just a lot of stuff. This doesn't make it messy - just very crowded

Mine are coming soon too


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
And I thought that my room was bad with a couple of things on the floor









I am happy now









EDIT: Ninja'd...

k....

Could you perhaps have a cabinet for the "stuff" or something?

what stuff :| I have a table. That's what it's for. And the table is almost empty. I have the stuff you see, no trash, and the stuff you can't see is just my textbooks.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
what stuff :| I have a table. That's what it's for. And the table is almost empty. I have the stuff you see, no trash, and the stuff you can't see is just my textbooks.

Now I acknowledge that you actually use the stuff on your tables.

However, I still think that it makes the room a bit untidy looking. If you have a cabinet, you could use that to hide the stuff, and your room would look better


----------



## snelan

Heres Mine:

The Sig Rig Desk









The Alienware M11X - Hooked to a Deathadder and a 19" Backup Monitor









My custom wall mounted 22" (With a green ccfl behind it)









Sig Rig (Haven't gotten Xaser III yet) (Blue ccfl on bottom green on top)









In the dark









In the dark Sig Rig









^Enjoy^









(Also if you have any cheap suggustions tell me)


----------



## computeruler

That would just be annoying.


----------



## snelan

lol it looks really bright in the pics, it's probably about 30% of that intensity.









But I agree I would be annoyed if it was that bright


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snelan* 
lol it looks really bright in the pics, it's probably about 30% of that intensity.









But I agree I would be annoyed if it was that bright

You should ditch that case.


----------



## snelan

Yea I'm getting a water cooled Xaser III Supertower over thanksgiving


----------



## groundzero9

Moved my room around.
Before:

















After:


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Moved my room around.]

Love how simplistic the room is. Not to mention I love the Audi flag.


----------



## Citra

The tags on this thread are too funny


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Moved my room around.
Before:

















After:

















Nice room, but that would make me a little claustrophobic.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalmania31* 
Nice room, but that would make me a little claustrophobic.









It's probably the wide angle lense. The room is actually 11x15.


----------



## tw33k

Attachment 178702


----------



## snelan

I think with the thread being called "Official Computer Room Pics", we should STOP arguing and START posting our official computer room pics. We can always make an "Argue Over Official Computer Room Pics" thread later.


----------



## ljason8eg

Can't remember if I've posted it before so what the heck I'll do it again.

My walls are painted and my desk isn't too messy


----------



## KoolGuy

Atleast you have walls









I like your speakers.


----------



## snelan

respect........ logitech g500..........


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Atleast you have walls









I like your speakers.


Well thank ya









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


respect........ logitech g500..........










Yes Logitech was nice enough to give me a brand new one when my G5 stopped working. I might hate on some of the stuff they sell but one thing is for sure, they have great customer service. G500 is awesome too.


----------



## snelan

Yep, I like the 5700? or so DPI sensor. The weights are a nice touch too but aren't very useful


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Yep, I like the 5700? or so DPI sensor. The weights are a nice touch too but aren't very useful


Yeah its just really smooth. I like it better than the G5. I've tried the weights but prefer it just empty. I like a light mouse.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Yep, I like the 5700? or so DPI sensor. The weights are a nice touch too but aren't very useful


I look at it a bit differently. 
For example if you like your mouses to be front heavy then leave the weight s out. If you like it back heavy then put some weight in. And if you just want it heavy then make your custom weights.

I have 3 out of the 5 weight my mouse provides and it makes it about perfectly balanced.

**Just thinking
After you get a gaming mouse it kinda makes every other mouse seem broken. When i go fix computer i often grab my mouse LOL..


----------



## Trito

I dont have camera, atleast good one, so I took pictures with my HTC Desire and then resized them a bit. Quality is really bad but you can still understand everything.


----------



## snelan

^^^Nice^^^

And about the g500, I have the 3 1.7g weights, 2 in front, one in back (of the pouch)


----------



## Trito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


^^^Nice^^^

And about the g500, I have the 3 1.7g weights, 2 in front, one in back (of the pouch)


I have 4x1,7G in front and 2x4,5G ir back


----------



## A?C 3/4 ??ASI>A

My Temp. LCD Setup :


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ŤǾЯŊΛĐф*


My Temp. LCD Setup :


Dude.... How can you use such a small mousepad? It needs to be at least 4x4"


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Dude.... How can you use such a small mousepad? It needs to be at least 4x4"


High sensitivity?

Also, his mousepad looks to be about 5-6" wide hah.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


High sensitivity?

Also, his mousepad looks to be about 5-6" wide hah.


I'm a fingertip / claw gripper. Therefore I am a high sensitivity player. I would only need 4x4"... But I love my 20x15" mouse pad anyways. That was an estimate.....

His mousepad maybe 5" wide but the keyboard covers half of it....


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Can't remember if I've posted it before so what the heck I'll do it again.

My walls are painted and my desk isn't too messy



















I have an old abarth steering wheel in my garage that would look so kickass on the G27...


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Moved my room around.


Where would you go if there was a fire?


----------



## airplaneman

Hooked up the 3rd monitor for a while and moved my shelving/light.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


I have an old abarth steering wheel in my garage that would look so kickass on the G27...


I wish I could justify spending the money on something really, really nice like a Frex but 2 grand? No thanks lol. I bet that Abarth would be epic on it, but I need my buttons.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hooked up the 3rd monitor for a while and moved my shelving/light.











how do you have a different wallpaper on each monitor?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


how do you have a different wallpaper on each monitor?



A program called ultramon will do the trick


----------



## KG363

thank you


----------



## Alatar

I've posted it before but I'll post it again


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


how do you have a different wallpaper on each monitor?


I'm using Ultramon. Great software.


----------



## opuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hooked up the 3rd monitor for a while and moved my shelving/light.











Hell yes, I have the same lamp.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I've posted it before but I'll post it again











...

Yet again I'll point out that you used a long exposure time to create that effect...

Hide some of the cables behind the computer, it would look better that way....
They are the only thing wrong in that pic....

Aside from the garfield clock, it just doesn't fit into that style of picture....

EDIT: Resize those pictures ploxx... My computer is suffering at the hands of pictures like that....

Usually it doesn't do anything in this thread. Now it lags... A lot....


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Can't remember if I've posted it before so what the heck I'll do it again.

My walls are painted and my desk isn't too messy



















Loan me your shifter plz lol. This old G25 shifters fifth gear pops out alot.
Still only iracing?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


...

Yet again I'll point out that you used a long exposure time to create that effect...

*actually the biggest factor in lighting the room is that my screen is turned off.*

Hide some of the cables behind the computer, it would look better that way....
They are the only thing wrong in that pic....

*meh, too lazy*

Aside from the garfield clock, it just doesn't fit into that style of picture....










EDIT: Resize those pictures ploxx... My computer is suffering at the hands of pictures like that....

Usually it doesn't do anything in this thread. Now it lags... A lot....

* it's only 576k... 
*


answers in quote


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Loan me your shifter plz lol. This old G25 shifters fifth gear pops out alot.
Still only iracing?


dirty?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


answers in quote


My google chrome stopped responding when I scrolled over the picture









Had to ctrl + alt+ del


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


I think you should go back to the old.


same hehe


----------



## calavera

Alright, here's mine.

How it started:









And then there were two:









And how it looks now:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just reconfigured my setup


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I wish I could justify spending the money on something really, really nice like a Frex but 2 grand? No thanks lol. I bet that Abarth would be epic on it, but I need my buttons.










I have 2 plexi mounts on it, one on each side, in line with the holes on the actual steering wheel with the fittings for my momo's buttons...
im just waiting to be able to get a used G25 and mount that on it.









it's this exact wheel except for the bottom arm being thinner (my dad owned a fiat race car in 1971)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Alright, here's mine.

How it started:









And then there were two:









And how it looks now:


















x100

The two things that make me







in this thread are

1: Neat, tidy rooms... No clutter

2: Eyefinity/surround setups....

So yours is ABSOUTELY perfect.

BTW: Ever tried portrait mode? Looks nice...


----------



## marl

@ calavera

What chair make is that?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
answers in quote

They _are_ pretty big though. Nobody has a resolution like that. If you use imgur as your imagehost, add 'l' just before the extension of the image - that way it gets resized to a pretty decent size. Eg:

http://imgur.com/1234.jpg - example large image
http://imgur.com/1234l.jpg - example resized image


----------



## calavera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 







x100

The two things that make me







in this thread are

1: Neat, tidy rooms... No clutter

2: Eyefinity/surround setups....

So yours is ABSOUTELY perfect.

BTW: Ever tried portrait mode? Looks nice...

Thanks. I haven't tried portrait eyefinity yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marl* 
@ calavera

What chair make is that?

IKEA Markus. Solid chair that has served me well for the past 3+ years.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
Loan me your shifter plz lol. This old G25 shifters fifth gear pops out alot.
Still only iracing?

Sadly the shifters only work with the wheel they're bundled with for some reason. Shame because I don't touch the shifter at all lol.

Still only iracing. Not much else worth playing as far as racing games go, especially since the FW31 and Miata came out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I have 2 plexi mounts on it, one on each side, in line with the holes on the actual steering wheel with the fittings for my momo's buttons...
im just waiting to be able to get a used G25 and mount that on it.

it's this exact wheel except for the bottom arm being thinner (my dad owned a fiat race car in 1971)

That would be epic. Would be much easier to be consistent with a larger diameter wheel like that too.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
They _are_ pretty big though. Nobody has a resolution like that. If you use imgur as your imagehost, add 'l' just before the extension of the image - that way it gets resized to a pretty decent size. Eg:

http://imgur.com/1234.jpg - example large image
http://imgur.com/1234l.jpg - example resized image

Uploading to photobucket might be easier. They resize everything so that the horizontal amount of pixels is 1024.. So 4:3 images are 1024x768
16:9 images are something like 1024x5??


----------



## KG363

I don't think my photobucket pics are resized


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I don't think my photobucket pics are resized

Mine always are


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Uploading to photobucket might be easier. They resize everything so that the horizontal amount of pixels is 1024.. So 4:3 images are 1024x768
16:9 images are something like 1024x5??

1024 / 16 * 9 = 576







imgur is a lot faster and doesn't have a crazy ToS like Photobucket does though.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Mine always are









I take it back, they are


----------



## Boyboyd

picturepush ftw.


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
1024 / 16 * 9 = 576







imgur is a lot faster and doesn't have a crazy ToS like Photobucket does though.

+1 for imgur


----------



## Robilar

Here is my home office.

I am planning to paint the room a funky color (that the wife won't hate...)

Also going to run the rear 5.1 speakers through the wall when I have some time.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 

And how it looks now:









Oh god what desk is that. I have been wanting a new desk forever and I can never find one that remotely interests me.... your desk looks PERFECT.


----------



## EmMure

ikea galant


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmMure* 
ikea galant

sweet thx. what is the addon he has on the left

nvm i found it


----------



## mushrooshi

Yes, that is a mold of my 10 year old thumb doublestuck to my lamp.


----------



## Chef Bobert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Just reconfigured my setup


















Ahh i couldnt live without a back on my chair


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chef Bobert* 
Ahh i couldnt live without a back on my chair









Haha, yeah it was wierd at first, but I've gotten used to it. It's just so comfortable that I can't get rid of it yet.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Haha, yeah it was wierd at first, but I've gotten used to it. It's just so comfortable that I can't get rid of it yet.









Doesnt your back hurt after an hour of gaming?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Yes, that is a mold of my 10 year old thumb doublestuck to my lamp.


Probably the cleanest your room has been all year. amirite?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


Doesnt your back hurt after an hour of gaming?


Not really, I haven't noticed any back pain or discomfort.


----------



## Boyboyd

Here's my room. Sorry about the quality and the poor show of the clone-stamp tool. There's just carpet there so it'll give you an idea. I also have a chair *not pictuered*


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@Boyboyd

That room looks very comfy and warm







. I'm still working on my room....


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks, it's comfy but not warm. There's no insulation in my roof and i live on the top floor. We're not allowed to put any in either because it's a listed building


----------



## De-Zant

@Boyboyd: Looks good

One thing I always wondered though. When you have a couch in the room, just being there. No REAL table there, no TV, no computer, not a place to eat because there isn't a good table, WHY IS THE COUCH THERE?

It's just this weird thing I have. Everything there should have a purpose. What is the purpose of that couch? What do you use it for?

I'm curious.

Have a nice day!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Here's my room. Sorry about the quality and the poor show of the clone-stamp tool. There's just carpet there so it'll give you an idea. I also have a chair *not pictuered*

Nice sofa! Is the little one for cat/dog/kid?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
@Boyboyd: Looks good

One thing I always wondered though. When you have a couch in the room, just being there. No REAL table there, no TV, no computer, not a place to eat because there isn't a good table, WHY IS THE COUCH THERE?

It's just this weird thing I have. Everything there should have a purpose. What is the purpose of that couch? What do you use it for?

I'm curious.

Have a nice day!









Uh, usually one sits on a couch. It's more relaxed than sitting in a chair all day....


----------



## metro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
@Boyboyd: Looks good

One thing I always wondered though. When you have a couch in the room, just being there. No REAL table there, no TV, no computer, not a place to eat because there isn't a good table, WHY IS THE COUCH THERE?

It's just this weird thing I have. Everything there should have a purpose. What is the purpose of that couch? What do you use it for?

I'm curious.

Have a nice day!









In the words of Joey Tribbiani...

"You don't have a T.V., what's all your furniture pointing at?!"


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Uh, usually one sits on a couch. It's more relaxed than sitting in a chair all day....

You JUST SIT in it? I mean imagine someone sitting in a sofa... Yes... Doesn't make much sense now does it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metro* 
In the words of Joey Tribbiani...

"You don't have a T.V., what's all your furniture pointing at?!"

Exactly my point... Actually no.

If there was a reason for a sofa, it'd be good. If there was a table next to it, he could eat on it.

It could be used for TV / Consoles

It could be used as a bed.

But IDK... I don't see a purpose for the sofa in that room.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
@Boyboyd: Looks good

One thing I always wondered though. When you have a couch in the room, just being there. No REAL table there, no TV, no computer, not a place to eat because there isn't a good table, WHY IS THE COUCH THERE?

It's just this weird thing I have. Everything there should have a purpose. What is the purpose of that couch? What do you use it for?

I'm curious.

Have a nice day!









Couches make for excellent lan furniture, when you need to set up a few friends, all you need is to ghetto rig some place to put their monitors.

Also, Couches are good love makin' furniture


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
Couches make for excellent lan furniture, when you need to set up a few friends, all you need is to ghetto rig some place to put their monitors.

But as I have said before, where is the table for that 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
Also, Couches are good love makin' furniture


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
But as I have said before, where is the table for that 










He might keep it stashed away for when he doesn't need it, to save from clutter


----------



## Jarmel

Did some upgrades to my room.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Nice sofa! Is the little one for cat/dog/kid?


Long story. Basically i got it free, but yes. My cat does sit on it. It also hides some wires

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


@Boyboyd: Looks good

One thing I always wondered though. When you have a couch in the room, just being there. No REAL table there, no TV, no computer, not a place to eat because there isn't a good table, WHY IS THE COUCH THERE?

It's just this weird thing I have. Everything there should have a purpose. What is the purpose of that couch? What do you use it for?

I'm curious.

Have a nice day!










When people come over to just chillout and listen to music i use the couch then, and reading. It's not comfortable for sleeping on but when we go out and friends needs a place to crash i lend them my sofa







It sticks to me though, but they dont care lol.


----------



## KG363

Some really nice ones lately


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
Alright, here's mine.

How it started:









And then there were two:









And how it looks now:









<3 new chair time.

Cleaaaannn btw.


----------



## XAnarchy

@ Up. Thats very nice mate. Also, where can you get that chair from, i need one!


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarmel* 
Did some upgrades to my room.





Those monitors are huuuge. what are they?


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
Those monitors are huuuge. what are they?

The one in landscape is the U3011 and the one in portrait is the 3008wfp.


----------



## XAnarchy

i take it they're 30" monitors?


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
i take it they're 30" monitors?

Yes.


----------



## Shiveron

3,000$ in 2 monitors..... that's more than my entire rig + monitor, speakers, desk and everything else.

/envy


----------



## canoners

Here's mine.


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


...


Empty boxes are just there to take up desk space?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


Did some upgrades to my room.


As soon as I saw your taskbar on your portrait monitor I thought to my self I wonder if he is using Display Fusion then I looked over and saw you had display fusion up on the first monitor and nothing else... 
I enjoy moments like that


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Empty boxes are just there to take up desk space?


I save all of my empty boxes as well. I dont display them but i keep them in case i have to mail or sell a part.


----------



## lordfeyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


I save all of my empty boxes as well. I dont display them but i keep them in case i have to mail or sell a part.










My boxes get stored in the closet but I did the same thing where I took a picture of everything all together. Its nice to upgrade and have a stack of cool stuff sitting there.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiveron*


3,000$ in 2 monitors..... that's more than my entire rig + monitor, speakers, desk and everything else.

/envy










Not to mention a $1500 chair and a tube amp with go knows what in audio equipment.

And yet not a half hour to make it look half decent.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Empty boxes are just there to take up desk space?


It's actually on the furniture, not the desk.








It's just an area where I can just glance at, and be proud of what I got. There's more upgrading to be done, it's not quite finished.


----------



## GugaJedi

I new here... and that's my first post!

    

Plus:


----------



## jgarcia

N64 is Win


----------



## GugaJedi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
N64 is Win

N64 rules! I'm just playing Mario 64...


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordfeyr* 
My boxes get stored in the closet but I did the same thing where I took a picture of everything all together. Its nice to upgrade and have a stack of cool stuff sitting there.

ya, its not only mee who has every box for every computer part i have ever boughten


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Believe me, my girlfriend HATES that I keep EVERY box.


----------



## TDS

Hey I tell my wife it makes the parts worth more when I want to sell them to upgrade (but then again I havent ever sold any of my old parts lol)


----------



## GugaJedi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


Hey I tell my wife it makes the parts worth more when I want to sell them to upgrade (but then again I havent ever sold any of my old parts lol)


I tell the same to my girlfriend... But... I have two cases (thermaltake) in boxes and never sold any...


----------



## Rian

My room:


----------



## OverSightX

That PSU over the closet is scaring me


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


That PSU over the closet is scaring me


Its deep in so it wont drop







, The laptop is what worries most but t just doesn't budge.


----------



## GugaJedi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


My room:

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/y...m/SDC11359.jpg
http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/y...m/SDC11361.jpg
http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/y...m/SDC11362.jpg
http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/y...m/SDC11364.jpg


is a bit messy... but is a cool room... enough space...


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GugaJedi*


is a bit messy... but is a cool room... enough space...


Messy!? Where?? (Apart from next to my desk that's junk to be taken out), Thats after a thorough clean, tidier than most 15yo boys!


----------



## computeruler

My room is much cleaner, and I'm 15. Well my computer room anyways. But that's the one I'm always in.


----------



## Shane1244

That's after cleaning? That's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
That's after cleaning? That's absolutely disgusting.

I wouldn't go as far as "disgusting"

Yeah it looks like he hasn't cleaned the room for a year. But a lot of people haven't got so much room in their houses to keep everything out of sight.

I should clean my room sometimes. No cardboard boxes, but I think its' pretty bad, because I simply haven't had the time to clean it...

All there is are a couple of papers on the floor,a guitar on the floor, the amp on the floor. 6 drinking glasses on the floor, and the laptop on the floor, and the wires of the laptop on the floor.

That's not much REALLY. But I have a small room









Anyways.... It's nowhere near as bad as that though.


----------



## mfb412

I need to clean up again *sigh* my room gets too dirty and dusty too often, damn the mainly-wooden floor construction


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
My room:









You know you belong on OCN when you've got a motherboard poster on your wall instead of a hot girl...


----------



## hamaljay

here is my custom set up i was able to talk the wife into letting me build the computer but not a new desk so i had to make do with what i could find around the house (the printer is sitting on the monitor box)


----------



## mbudden

Could your start bar be any bigger. Geeze.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
Alright, here's mine.

How it started:









And then there were two:









And how it looks now:









Really like this


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
That's after cleaning? That's absolutely disgusting.

agreed, not to be mean or rude. but some people need to turn the monitor off for a few minutes and organize.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vibrancyy* 
agreed, not to be mean or rude. but some people need to turn the monitor off for a few minutes and organize.









Hell, Shove all the stuff under ur bed. At least you won't see it.


----------



## cyclist14

My humble abode, once I build my desktop I'll be buying a table, you can also see my server perched on the very top of the cabinet.


----------



## Shane1244

I've always wanted to set up a workstation/gaming rig with my laptop. Like with the keyboard and mouse all set up.


----------



## cyclist14

I have a 23 in. 1080p Dell monitor that I usually have the laptop plugged into and placed behind but I got rid of it temporarily so I can pull my laptop out of the cabinet easier.


----------



## noldevin

Nothing special. I want a new case.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


That's after cleaning? That's absolutely disgusting.


I rely don't see whats so "disgusting" about it considering everything is put away. Maybe were not all neat freaks.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


I rely don't see whats so "disgusting" about it considering everything is put away. Maybe were not all neat freaks.


Eh, I don't consider stuff piled up like that to be "put away".


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


answers in quote


Idk, I'm pretty sure a 25 second exposure at 1000 ISO had a lot to do with the lighting effect as well.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Messy!? Where??


lmao. best post in this entire thread


----------



## amantonas

Here's mine. Not very tidied up but I just got done with all my homework.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rian* 
I rely don't see whats so "disgusting" about it considering everything is put away. Maybe were not all neat freaks.

Everything piled in random places with no organization, and looks unsanitary too. Maybe we're not all pigs.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
Oh god what desk is that. I have been wanting a new desk forever and I can never find one that remotely interests me.... your desk looks PERFECT.

BTW: nice layout Cal...someone shops at Ikea.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Everything piled in random places with no organization, and looks unsanitary too. Maybe we're not all pigs.


----------



## mbudden

I really wish a mod could come in here and clean up this obsessive rambling.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I really wish a mod could come in here and clean up this obsessive rambling.

The whole point of this thread to comment on peoples setups. In no place does it dictate that those comments have to be positive.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
The whole point of this thread to comment on peoples setups. In no place does it dictate that those comments have to be positive.

Really? No.
This thread was created to show off peoples computer rooms. But ended up becoming a thread of showing off peoples computer room + other ish. Then the negative feed back started to come when people started to bash other peoples living conditions and ish.

I never knew how childish people could be.


----------



## gonX

Some off-topic is fine, but yes, try to keep the chat down


----------



## mbudden

What also happened to the "professionalism" of this website. By bashing another person, I don't find that "professional" at all.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noldevin* 









Nothing special. I want a new case.

omg u play eve too!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
What also happened to the "professionalism" of this website. By bashing another person, I don't find that "professional" at all.

Yeah I agree. Bashing shouldn't really be done. It's fine if you want to make a point and politely ask why somebody has done so, but going all out screaming something in the lines of "That crap sucks dude!" without anything to back it up isn't really anything we want on this site.


----------



## BlackVenom

I don't remember posting one since I moved into my dorm. This one is outdate... new speakers and the bottle moved.










Sorry for bad lighting.

EDIT: Next time I clean up my desk I'll take a pic and upload it.


----------



## EmMure

steelseries 4 life that is all


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Alright, here's mine.










Very nice desk, I'll be buying one once I get back to the states in two years.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


What also happened to the "professionalism" of this website. By bashing another person, I don't find that "professional" at all.


This, bashing a 15 years old boy isn't cool man. His room is certainly not that bad. Last year my room was far worse. I had to clean my room for college though. It was hard to study with all that hardware all over the place.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


steelseries 4 life that is all











You still need the SteelSeries glasses they've announced:
http://steelseries.com/products/other/steelseries-scope


----------



## EmMure

lol! ive acutally tried the gunnar glasses and they help lol


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


This, bashing a 15 years old boy isn't cool man. His room is certainly not that bad. Last year my room was far worse. I had to clean my room for college though. It was hard to study with all that hardware all over the place.


People are just ridiculous. Just because someone isn't as privileged as you doesn't give you the right to bash them.

That's like you being a millionaire and then finding a homeless person and laughing at them for no reason other than them not having as good a life as you.

/rant.


----------



## noldevin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


omg u play eve too!


lol yes. awesome game









You should join the overclock.net chat channel


----------



## Konkistadori

Got "new" desk lamp


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 


Got "new" desk lamp









An OLED light would suit your room better


















Nice picture mate.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
An OLED light would suit your room better


















Nice picture mate.

That looks pretty cool, where do you get it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
That looks pretty cool, where do you get it?

I don't know where you can get OLEDs in the US, but over here you can order from here:

http://www.e2mtechnology.co.uk/Plast...ence_Kits.html

Or you can order them from Philips.


----------



## De-Zant

@CALAVERA (Trying to catch your attention on live)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
snip

That is an ikea galant is it not? Those are A style legs. How would you rate the sturdyness of the desk? I am on the lookout for a new desk, and I was thinking that the ikea galant was one of the choices. The A style legs are a lot cheaper, so do they have some disadvantages over the other legs?

Would you trust a CRT on that desk? Or a rig?


----------



## h0thead132

well i am a college student so this is my half of the dorm room (more like quarter seeing as it is a quad)










a bit closer on the desk










the tower (not much to look at)










My sound system (Extreme Mac Tango)


----------



## computeruler

The tag on this thread 'manhole' makes me thing of something completely different. I suppose that was on purpose though.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*




Got "new" desk lamp










PX100 ftw.


----------



## Manyak

I'm loving my new setup, I've got to post it in two threads!









So yeah, here it is. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I'm loving my new setup, I've got to post it in two threads!









So yeah, here it is. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!

*snip*


I'm really drooling over your chair, what is it?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
I'm really drooling over your chair, what is it?

http://www.staples.com/True-Designs-...P2155:CL142571


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them.

Yeah... I'd get that checked out if I were you.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


Yeah... I'd get that checked out if I were you.


Believe me, I _really_ want it to stop, but I can't find it


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eseb1*


Yeah... I'd get that checked out if I were you.


It's probably the X-540s ewww


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


It's probably the X-540s ewww










They're just for games, my music setup is in my living room! (pic in a few secs







)


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


They're just for games, my music setup is in my living room! (pic in a few secs







)


Oh thank goodness! The thought of all that luscious screenery with feeble audio was breaking my heart!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Oh thank goodness! The thought of all that luscious screenery with feeble audio was breaking my heart!


lol...I _was_ gonna buy a nice setup for my PC, but as you can see, there's no room for it









This is my living room. Those small speakers are for when people are asleep, the towers are for all other times


----------



## mbudden

Cable management time.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Cable management time.










Still in the middle of re-installing the HTPC


----------



## KingFrizzy

Posted in the other thread aswell.

Just moved so the room isn't finished. I am in the process of ordering two large paintings. Sorry for the bad light its dark out and im too lazy to get the flash out.


----------



## mbudden

What other thread...?


----------



## KingFrizzy

The one in the peripherals forum.


----------



## EmMure

nice headset


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


nice headset











Steelseries 5H ftw









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


Posted in the other thread aswell.

Just moved so the room isn't finished. I am in the process of ordering two large paintings. Sorry for the bad light its dark out and im too lazy to get the flash out.



















Very nice room.


----------



## EmMure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Steelseries 5H ftw









.


i know right i love mine


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


PX100 ftw.


With good amp these little phones sounds 10x better







i was amazed when i plugged them into emu 1820m audiodock.









@TheBladeMaster01

Thanks for suggesting that oled light!










But i dont think that i can afford for one


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


Posted in the other thread aswell.

Just moved so the room isn't finished. I am in the process of ordering two large paintings. Sorry for the bad light its dark out and im too lazy to get the flash out.



















I have the same bedsheets lol. What's that black rectangle thing behind your monitor on the wall?


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


I have the same bedsheets lol. What's that black rectangle thing behind your monitor on the wall?


LOL I HAVE Those bedsheets aswell and i have my funny persian bedsheets haha., How big is your screen?


----------



## alonsegel

he has 32 inch full hd led samsung look at his sig

btw very nice room!


----------



## Brad

First post on the Computer Room Pics, I'm awful at taking pictures:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

"Cable Management":

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 98uk

And new Poster:


----------



## mbudden

Quite simple. I like it.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alonsegel* 
he has 32 inch full hd led samsung look at his sig

btw very nice room!

^^ this, but I am about to get a 24" Asus LCD for my pc and mount the Samsung on the wall. And for the rectangle its a black out blind.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Quite simple. I like it.

Cheers. You can almost see the DICE games sticker on my CM690 II


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 









I'd be careful about having your speakers so close to the wall. But considering all of the other audio equipment you have, its likely you already know that and that they are there for a reason. Btw, Azur int. amps ftw? I managed to get the 640a V2 on clearance at my local audio shop.
Beautiful sub, which is it?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
I'd be careful about having your speakers so close to the wall. But considering all of the other audio equipment you have, its likely you already know that and that they are there for a reason. Btw, Azur int. amps ftw? I managed to get the 640a V2 on clearance at my local audio shop.
Beautiful sub, which is it?

Yea, it's the Azur 640A V2. Managed to get one really, really cheap from Richer Sounds. Ex-Display, but works great! The sub is an Acoustic Energy Aegis Neo V2. I picked it up from their headquarters about an hour from me. RRP Â£399 but was on special offer pickup only for Â£150.

http://www.avforums.com/review/Acous...es-Review.html


----------



## Brad

I'm just lazy and didn't put them back on, not like I have any lights on the case XD No hard feelings though.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Yea, it's the Azur 640A V2. Managed to get one really, really cheap from Richer Sounds. Ex-Display, but works great! The sub is an Acoustic Energy Aegis Neo V2. I picked it up from their headquarters about an hour from me. RRP Â£399 but was on special offer pickup only for Â£150.

http://www.avforums.com/review/Acous...es-Review.html

Oh cool, congrats on your deals! Also, what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## Ryanb213

Move along drama queens.

Next setup please ;p


----------



## ericld

alex98uk said:


> Computer Audiophile bliss. Nice system, though I would get better protection than that surge (non)suppressor for your HiFi.
> 
> *Edit:* OK, cant see the top outlet in this pic. Yea, all of our electronics have "power malfunction" insurance too. Its just a $15 addition to our renters insurance.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Computer Audiophile bliss. Nice system, though I would get better protection than that surge (non)suppressor for your HiFi.


Can you imagine the sound that sub and whole system would make if hit by a power surge?







Crackling and squealing and popping, oh my!


----------



## ALAMO695

yes the 2 12" subs are connected =]


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ckaz*


Oh cool, congrats on your deals! Also, what kind of speakers are those?


They are Wharfedale 9.1's. I'm jelous because I recently bought my GF's folks some 10.1's. I wanted to keep them :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Computer Audiophile bliss. Nice system, though I would get better protection than that surge (non)suppressor for your HiFi.


All the my wall outlets are surge protected. Before building my desk and painting the room I had a ethernet jack put into the wall and 4 surge protected plugs. The strip running off it is also surge protected. The plugs look like this:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Can you imagine the sound that sub and whole system would make if hit by a power surge?







Crackling and squealing and popping, oh my!


Well, hopefully with all the protection, it shouldn't do. Even if it did, I have house insurance with contents cover


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Everything piled in random places with no organization, and looks unsanitary too. Maybe we're not all pigs.


Im not going to argue with you, But

1) Everything is piled because I don't use those things often so piling it helps save space
2) It has organization, Apart from where my boxes are which doesn't require organization because there boxes, I will need one of them maybe once every few months.
3) I am by no means a pig, and by comparing me to one it shows who the real adult is here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Eh, I don't consider stuff piled up like that to be "put away".










I do, I have no where to put it away so it is piled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


This, bashing a 15 years old boy isn't cool man. His room is certainly not that bad. Last year my room was far worse. I had to clean my room for college though. It was hard to study with all that hardware all over the place.


Thank you.

[End.]


----------



## Rian

Double post - Laptop spazz. Apologies.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*












Manyak your desk is gorgeous


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Manyak your desk is gorgeous










If I remember correctly. W8

In one of my threads. He said

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I recommend this one. It satisfies all your requirements: large, sturdy, and no keyboard tray. I have something similar, and it holds up three 24" CRTs along with both me and my girlfriend on it (don't ask







).










P.S.: You never said what your budget was












I wonder if his desk is as expensive...


----------



## Sabreknight

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Manyak your desk is gorgeous










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If I remember correctly. W8

In one of my threads. He said

I wonder if his desk is as expensive...


Nope. It's pretty much the same thing, but only cost $900-something because they used veneer on 3/4 MDF instead of polished solid oak (or whatever). The reason I picked it is because it was the ONLY one I could find with a 72" x 48" desk section, which I needed for it to be that big to hold three 24" CRTs. And I was a moron and broke the back hutch while installing it, and my desk is discontinued so I can't find a replacement hutch









Oh, and I was also tired of buying a new Ikea desk every 6 months, lol.

Edit: It's like this one, but in mahogany.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I recommend this one. It satisfies all your requirements: large, sturdy, and no keyboard tray. I have something similar, and it holds up three 24" CRTs along with both *me and my girlfriend on it (don't ask ).*



I'm asking! Although, I'm pretty confident that I know the answer







.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Alright, here's mine.

How it started:









And then there were two:









And how it looks now:










What keyboard is that? As well as the cabinet you have on the side, would like to know!


----------



## mania_maniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 









behind my screen theirs my bookshelf's they have 1 x 8" mids and a 1" tweeter as well as a 3" tweeter lol...



Oh my lordylordlord...









You have those Jamo Studio 105s as well!?!?

Woooo! You're the second person on the interwebs I've encountered that has them...(I've been on plenty of audio forums and I've only found 1 guy with them).

Let's be friends


----------



## tianh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
Finally upgraded my TV stand so it doesn't look like a crack den:










WOW where can I get this TV stand?


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
Finally upgraded my TV stand so it doesn't look like a crack den:










Is that a Panasonic TX-P42G15?


----------



## trivium nate

pics were taken with phone camera


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
pics were taken with phone camera

























I think i've said this before, but I love your setup


----------



## trivium nate

thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## jellis142

Update from my little corner of paradise, still a corner, but now my rig isn't balancing on a bookshelf.










Sorry, took with a cell phone


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
WOW where can I get this TV stand?

Walmart stocks it, IIRC.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellis142* 
Update from my little corner of paradise, still a corner, but now my rig isn't balancing on a bookshelf.










Sorry, took with a cell phone









How to Train Your Dragon FTW!!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
WOW where can I get this TV stand?

I think it's a Z-Line, that's what mine is and it looks just like it but with a different finish. They have them at Fry's.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Walmart stocks it, IIRC.

What are you revenging?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h0thead132* 
well i am a college student so this is my half of the dorm room (more like quarter seeing as it is a quad)


I've always wondered what you do about girls if you share a dorm. Seems like there is basically no privacy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
What are you revenging?

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly.


----------



## Sunn

Interesting rigs/setups!

Here's mine


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I've always wondered what you do about girls if you share a dorm. Seems like there is basically no privacy.

Unless your roommate is a douche most guys are easygoing enough to leave the room if it looks like you're about to have sex. I never thought it was that complicated, lol.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I've always wondered what you do about girls if you share a dorm. Seems like there is basically no privacy.

Yea, there really is no privacy but my Girlfriend and I still make it work


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
Unless your roommate is a douche most guys are easygoing enough to leave the room if it looks like you're about to have sex. I never thought it was that complicated, lol.

lol, with a quad not so much.......

i dont know how many times i have walked in on one of my room mates and his Girl who also lives with us.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
Unless your roommate is a douche most guys are easygoing enough to leave the room if it looks like you're about to have sex. I never thought it was that complicated, lol.

Thats what blankets are for.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVILNOK* 
Thats what blankets are for.









Amen to that


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tianh* 
What keyboard is that? As well as the cabinet you have on the side, would like to know!

That's an IKEA Galant.









I've worked for IKEA once and I own a Galant with Glass instead of wood ATM.

Also That's a nice MARKUS you have there calavera.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


What are you revenging?


America!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


IIRC = If I Recall Correctly.










He's referring to my dutch name (MijnWraak)


----------



## tianh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
That's an IKEA Galant.









I've worked for IKEA once and I own a Galant with Glass instead of wood ATM.

Also That's a nice MARKUS you have there calavera.









They sell one with a glass top?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h0thead132*


lol, with a quad not so much.......

i dont know how many times i have walked in on one of my room mates and his Girl who also lives with us.


oh gawd sharing a dorm with a gf? i foresee problems in his future


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I finally have my PC in my room. managed to get this tabletop and legs for free, and it looks pretty decent if you ask me. first time I've sat down and thought: "This is nice"










Be nicer when I have my rig in Clemens though.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


They sell one with a glass top?


I think what they do is sell a glass top for it that you mount yourself.


----------



## gonX

Scooby Doo cup, Waffle?

And FTW on the HTTYD picture. I love the movie as well


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Heres mine taken with my phone sorry pics are abit dark....


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Scooby Doo cup, Waffle?

And FTW on the HTTYD picture. I love the movie as well










Scooby Doo is the shizznat yo, dont be hatin'.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


oh gawd sharing a dorm with a gf? i foresee problems in his future


Eh, been pretty smooth so far but then again i really dont care, me and my girl are gettin an apartment next semester.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy*


Heres mine taken with my phone sorry pics are abit dark....
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/dsc00804wr.jpg/
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/698/dsc00804wr.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/i/dsc00805u.jpg/
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9988/dsc00805u.jpg


Um one question, where the heck are your Keyboard and Mouse??


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty*


Scooby Doo is the shizznat yo, dont be hatin'.


Haha, of all people, I shouldn't be hating.


----------



## rx7i2

my setup








my pc


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7i2*


my setup








my pc










You can't use mail attatchments as links, upload them somewhere public like photobucket or tinypic.


----------



## rx7i2

fixed


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


They sell one with a glass top?


Yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


I think what they do is sell a glass top for it that you mount yourself.


Yes.

Will post it after I've done some dirty work.


----------



## Slayem

Does anyone know of a colored LED light that i could get to put behind my screens for some nice green or blue glow effect?


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slayem* 
Does anyone know of a colored LED light that i could get to put behind my screens for some nice green or blue glow effect?

look into LED DJ lighting, it'll be pricey but it would work phenomenally.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h0thead132* 
look into LED DJ lighting, it'll be pricey but it would work phenomenally.

Or you can just use a $10 cold cathode kit...

I think that'll provide the look you're looking for, you can either buy a Molex->AC adapter, or do what I did and wire it to an old 12v cell phone charger.


----------



## folk-it-up

sorry for the bad quality i used my phone


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Or you can just use a $10 cold cathode kit...


This. I've done it, it looks awesome. :3
http://www.overclock.net/7758190-post8103.html


----------



## kamikaze_

Just a little bit of a follow up from my post on page 1213.
Disabled the HD audio device from my BIOS and installed the Razer AC-1 and got a mouse I feel I got better control with.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*   This. I've done it, it looks awesome. :3
http://www.overclock.net/7758190-post8103.html  
Ah, but is it sound reactive?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Ah, but is it sound reactive?







It could be! I'd have to stop being lazy, though...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


It could be! I'd have to stop being lazy, though...


I've sold my module, if you find a good one, or good design to build one, let me know


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


This. I've done it, it looks awesome. :3
http://www.overclock.net/7758190-post8103.html


what do you have those in your home theater hooked up to? i don't have an htpc yet, but still want those lights below my TV LOL


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7i2* 
my setup








my pc

















That's funny, that's the exact desk I'm looking at replacing. I've actually removed the glass part and put my monitor more left so I could get my PC off the floor and on the desk. I don't have anything else setup like you do though next to it. I'm looking for more surface area!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
what do you have those in your home theater hooked up to? i don't have an htpc yet, but still want those lights below my TV LOL

Actually, both sets use their own power supplies. I took some old PSUs from crapped out systems, removed the extraneous connectors, jumped the green turn-on wire, and hooked the cathodes to it. They're powered by a lightswitch-activated wall socket, so all I have to do is flip the switch to turn 'em on.









I'll be happy to snag a picture of a spare setup I've got laying around tonight if you like.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Actually, both sets use their own power supplies. I took some old PSUs from crapped out systems, removed the extraneous connectors, jumped the green turn-on wire, and hooked the cathodes to it. They're powered by a lightswitch-activated wall socket, so all I have to do is flip the switch to turn 'em on.









*I'll be happy to snag a picture of a spare setup I've got laying around tonight if you like.*


yes please!!!!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


yes please!!!!











Hope that picture helps! I can take better ones with my T1i, if you wish, but both batteries are apparently dead.

EDIT: here is a crude diagram I drew up a while back of an unfinished one with all the wires still hangin' out...
http://xyrotr1.servegame.org:1234/pi...fl_diagram.JPG


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*










Hope that picture helps! I can take better ones with my T1i, if you wish, but both batteries are apparently dead.

EDIT: here is a crude diagram I drew up a while back of an unfinished one with all the wires still hangin' out...
http://xyrotr1.servegame.org:1234/pi...fl_diagram.JPG


what does the inverter do? do you need it?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


what does the inverter do? do you need it?


Yes. You need it. 
& converts DC to AC power.


----------



## justinb6003

..


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Yes. You need it.
& converts DC to AC power.

thanks next question do you sti need the inverter with one of the Molex to ac adapters?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
thanks next question do you sti need the inverter with one of the Molex to ac adapters?

The converter takes 12VDC in.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
thanks next question do you sti need the inverter with one of the Molex to ac adapters?

Yeah, you do.


----------



## tw33k

Xyro TR1..that's an awesome set up you got! I love those monitors. I have a 27" Acer and it's great.


----------



## bajer29

Who wants to give me their 3 monitor set-up?


----------



## karan.t

OMG where are the printers?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karan.t* 
OMG where are the printers?









Printers? Are those the things that put ink on that old "paper" stuff? Why would anyone want one of those??


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
Printers? Are those the things that put ink on that old "paper" stuff? Why would anyone want one of those??


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Printers? Are those the things that put ink on that old "paper" stuff? Why would anyone want one of those??

















I think they're the big things that you have to pay more for ink than the actual printer cost


----------



## De-Zant

Saturday.

Saturday.

Getting a new desk on saturday, most likely that is. Getting it unless something gets in the way.

Getting an ikea galant most likely.

Expect pictures... Saturday, 9 o'clock, GMT+2


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Saturday.

Saturday.

Getting a new desk on saturday, most likely that is. Getting it unless something gets in the way.

Getting an ikea galant most likely.

Expect pictures... Saturday, 9 o'clock, GMT+2


I read that in one of those event announcers voices.. like "SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! ONE DAY ONLY!! *insert extreme event here and revving engine noises* BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!*more explosions/revving engines*"

Am I the only one?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I read that in one of those event announcers voices.. like "SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! ONE DAY ONLY!! *insert extreme event here and revving engine noises* BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!*more explosions/revving engines*"

Am I the only one?


Yes *sarcasm*


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I read that in one of those event announcers voices.. like "SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! ONE DAY ONLY!! *insert extreme event here and revving engine noises* BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!*more explosions/revving engines*"

Am I the only one?


You watch too many ads on TV. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I read that in one of those event announcers voices.. like "SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! ONE DAY ONLY!! *insert extreme event here and revving engine noises* BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!*more explosions/revving engines*"

Am I the only one?


Don't worry bro, I saw it too.


----------



## airplaneman

bajer29 and De-Zant you can never watch too much TV







And it's ironic, I haven't had cable for the past year and a half..I just got it again last week ha ha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Don't worry bro, I saw it too.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


bajer29 and De-Zant you can never watch too much TV







And it's ironic, I haven't had cable for the past year and a half..I just got it again last week ha ha.











Maybe it's because I live in finland.

Finnish is such an ugly language. Those kinds of ads sound horrible in finnish.

In finnish, every word sounds like it was meant to insult someone. And the kind of style that those ads were made in, just doesn't translate well into finnish.

Getting offT here.

OT: So. What kind of pictures do you guys want me to take?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Maybe it's because I live in finland.

Finnish is such an ugly language. Those kinds of ads sound horrible in finnish.

In finnish, every word sounds like it was meant to insult someone. And the kind of style that those ads were made in, just doesn't translate well into finnish.

Getting offT here.

OT: So. What kind of pictures do you guys want me to take?


What "hyvÃ¤Ã¤ huomenta" sounds like you're about to insult someone? ROFL (note for non-Finnish readers: it means "good morning").

Take some uh... computer room pics!


----------



## mbudden

Wish I knew how to pronounce that...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *gonX*   What "hyvÃ¤Ã¤ huomenta" sounds like you're about to insult someone? ROFL (note for non-Finnish readers: it means "good morning").  
Okay... MOST of finnish sounds very rude. Can't quite put my finger on it.

Where did you learn finnish?

I see no real reason for a person from denmark to know finnish. Swedish maybe, english definitely. But finnish?










Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *gonX*   Take some uh... computer room pics!  
I'm out of ideas on how to take the pictures. Maybe I'll figure something out..

@mbudden

  
 



  



 
The first 2 words of that video.


----------



## Mongol

Hey, another manyak like me.









lol.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


@mbudden

The first 2 words of that video.


Interesting.
I had to listen to it multiple times.
It sounded like Arabic to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Hey, another manyak like me.









lol.


You know what "manyak" means right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Okay... MOST of finnish sounds very rude. Can't quite put my finger on it.

Where did you learn finnish?

I see no real reason for a person from denmark to know finnish. Swedish maybe, english definitely. But finnish?










I'm out of ideas on how to take the pictures. Maybe I'll figure something out..

@mbudden






The first 2 words of that video.


I was in Finland about this time of the year, but last year for some IT apprenticeship in Tampere. 'Twas pretty cool and I got to meet some nice people. The Finnish are really nice


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
bajer29 and De-Zant you can never watch too much TV







And it's ironic, I haven't had cable for the past year and a half..I just got it again last week ha ha.










Yeah I know, unfortunately sarcasm can't be detected on forums. I guess I'll add "*sarcasm*" to erase any doubt


----------



## mlcollins33

this is pc room nothing too fancy




































i built my desk out of a door, some scrap would and a piece of my old roommates old desk. cost me around $30

what do you think?


----------



## De-Zant

I love it.


----------



## Izvire

Great cameraphone quality


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I love it.


thanks

@Izvire
looks good... how is the leg of the bed braced??


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


thanks

@Izvire
looks good... how is the leg of the bed braced??










Its been bolted on to the wall by three corners of the bed and bolted to the ground by the one piece of wood that you see in the picture. Its not the sturdiest thing around but its good enough for me









Or if you mean the one wooden part thats in the picture, it has those metal things screwed in that attach two pieces of wood together where you can see the joint and another one screwed to the floor.


----------



## swisha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Great cameraphone quality



















how are u not deaf with those speakers lol. nice setup


----------



## yang88she

A little update:


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


A little update:
Snip


Nice setup, but you should do some cable management







A little effort goes a long way, esp with glass desks like yours.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Interesting.
I had to listen to it multiple times.
It sounded like Arabic to me.

You know what "manyak" means right?


Arabic or Turkish?

^__^


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Arabic or Turkish?

^__^


The word Manyak is used in the Turkish language as well?
I know what it means in Arabic... lol


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Nice setup, but you should do some cable management







A little effort goes a long way, esp with glass desks like yours.


yea, that's why I hate having my glass desk...can't hide wires anywhere


----------



## vibrancyy

sleeving and velcro is the answer







nice monitor set up, be different!


----------



## tw33k

Attachment 180292


----------



## PhRe4k

My setup is in the living room



























Neat Intel slinky I got from a teacher


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
A little update:
[snip]

Best setup in AGES! Well done!


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Best setup in AGES! Well done!

thank you!


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is mine using a IKEA desk black with DD tech station...


----------



## Morizuno

Lol, my room without a computer(it is in the works). I'm still ordering the parts, hopefully I'll have it up and running by mid december. I got my triple monitors already though.










I got a question for all of you ocners, what computer case do you see on the right side of my desk? HAF, 800d, or what?


----------



## Konkistadori

I think 800D fits much better than HAF-X... 800D looks much cleaner than HAFX.. So i would go with 800D or some little bit smaller lian li case like B10..


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morizuno* 
Lol, my room without a computer(it is in the works). I'm still ordering the parts, hopefully I'll have it up and running by mid december. I got my triple monitors already though.










I got a question for all of you ocners, what computer case do you see on the right side of my desk? HAF, 800d, or what?

Where's your keyboard?


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morizuno* 
Lol, my room without a computer(it is in the works). I'm still ordering the parts, hopefully I'll have it up and running by mid december. I got my triple monitors already though.










I got a question for all of you ocners, what computer case do you see on the right side of my desk? HAF, 800d, or what?

700D. The window of the 800d will ruin the clean lines/black you've got going on.


----------



## Morizuno

I still have my keyboard packed away as I'm using my laptop now and so I don't need it atm (I just moved). Yeah, I like the 800d a lot so I think I'm going to go for it. I also prefer windows.

Thanks


----------



## De-Zant

I got a new table today. So excited. It was a PITA to setup, but finally I managed to do it with some help.









This is probably the first time that I sit down at my table and think "This is nice







"

Here's the empty table.


















Here I have setup all my peripherals.








YAY for not having to use a mouse pad anymore...


















Here's my rig. A HP, lol. It was 4-5 years ago, a time when I knew nothing about computers.


















Here's a little shelf that the table has.










Here's the cable management, it's not the best but it will do. Some cables are too short to use that though.


















And here's my peripherals AFTER booting up.


















The name of the table is ikea galant. I have most of the addons. There's many configurations. This is the curved table with the A style legs and a few addons, such as the shelf, the rig holder, and the curved extensions.


----------



## Wheezo

^ Wow, nice desk. love L-shaped computer spaces.


----------



## Morizuno

Awesome, I wish I had an L-shaped desk







. Why not sell the hp for a nice custom built rig?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wheezo*


^ Wow, nice desk. love L-shaped computer spaces.


Thank you.









I had a crappy desk before I had this, and I decided to get something better. Now I can actually fit stuff on it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morizuno*


Awesome, I wish I had an L-shaped desk







. Why not sell the hp for a nice custom built rig?


I won't. This computer wouldn't sell to anyone. It has WAY too many problems to be bought by anyone.

I am getting a bulldozer + 6970 build in april though. If BD releases on time


----------



## gonX

I think you'd still want a mousepad on that desk... it's glossy, isn't it? I haven't had good experiences with glossy desks when it comes to the glide.


----------



## gorb

Rearranged my room this morning. Ignore all the clothes and towels in the hampers >_>

computer









rest of the room


----------



## godofdeath

yea i needa get me room and get myself a galant


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Rearranged my room this morning. Ignore all the clothes and towels in the hampers >_>

computer









rest of the room


































Nice set-up!









Reminds me of a very similair set up of mine.


----------



## computeruler

Ok I just looked at all those pictures 2 posts before.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*












That's nice. I have my monitor and speakers set up exactly the same way. Aside from the acoustical benefits I just love the way it looks and how the speakers are just the right height without towering over everything.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Ok I just looked at all those pictures 2 posts before.


Agreed.

If you edited them out it would be a lot easier to scroll through the page


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here's my $43 desk, completed, finally. Been completed for a long time, just never posted.


----------



## airplaneman

Are those the 685s? How do you like them? I am 95% sure I will buy buying them in a couple months for computer use. Which receiver/amp are you using?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I think you'd still want a mousepad on that desk... it's glossy, isn't it? I haven't had good experiences with glossy desks when it comes to the glide.

I am currently using one.

The table has slightly more friction.
No tracking issues though.

It's hard to decide whether I want this ugly thing on my desk, or slightly more comfortable mouse control.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Here's my $43 desk, completed, finally. Been completed for a long time, just never posted.









I actually really like this! It's pretty unique.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
I am currently using one.

The table has slightly more friction.
No tracking issues though.

It's hard to decide whether I want this ugly thing on my desk, or slightly more comfortable mouse control.

You have a black desk... why not get the SteelSeries 9HD (or 4HD if you don't use that low of a sensitivity)? It looks pretty good and it tracks really well.


----------



## gorb

I like powertrip's desk. Did you sand or otherwise do something to the inside of those cinderblocks? I wouldn't want them to scratch up my cases or controllers. I always wanted to buy a TE fightstick but I suck balls at fighting games, sticks or not :/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
You have a black desk... why not get the SteelSeries 9HD (or 4HD if you don't use that low of a sensitivity)? It looks pretty good and it tracks really well.

I have a white desk.

I have a 20" x 16" (or something like that) mouse pad, black, and It's still ugly...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
I have a white desk.

I have a 20" x 16" (or something like that) mouse pad, black, and It's still ugly...

Fail on my part then







You can get a white SteelSeries I-2 then.


----------



## bajer29




----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 









Lots of room in there. Love it!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Lots of room in there. Love it!

Haha since I am out of town for my company and my girlfriend and I are living in different states. I get the whole living room!!!!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Fail on my part then







You can get a white SteelSeries I-2 then.

My mouse pad is already quite similar. If I were to get a mouse pad, it should be white. Why? Because it would blend into the table better. Because I have a completely black mouse, the mouse pad looks ugly. Hmm... Are there big white cloth pads? I would be interested in some of those? They would fit my coloring scheme better.

I will look into it


----------



## EmMure

no there arent.


----------



## Leech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
My mouse pad is already quite similar. If I were to get a mouse pad, it should be white. Why? Because it would blend into the table better. Because I have a completely black mouse, the mouse pad looks ugly. Hmm... Are there big white cloth pads? I would be interested in some of those? They would fit my coloring scheme better.

I will look into it

I'm not sure if it will work for you, but I am using a piece of black craft foam as a mousepad right now. Good 60 cent fix.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
My mouse pad is already quite similar. If I were to get a mouse pad, it should be white. Why? Because it would blend into the table better. Because I have a completely black mouse, the mouse pad looks ugly. Hmm... Are there big white cloth pads? I would be interested in some of those? They would fit my coloring scheme better.

I will look into it

I just googled "white mouse pad" and there's millions of them. I'm sure the Apple Store would have some too, it seems like something they'd make.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
I just googled "white mouse pad" and there's millions of them. I'm sure the Apple Store would have some too, *it seems like something they'd make.*

And charge you up the A for LOL.


----------



## EmMure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*












scott pilgrim vs the world such an awesome movie!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

To answer the questions:

1.) The speakers are DM601 S3s, and a CC6. Running them through a Yamaha RX-V467. Amazing sound with plenty of punch, but when I eventually get my Velodyne sub, and 2 more DM601s for my rears, I may very well knock the house down.

2.) No, I didn't sand the blocks, I just am very careful putting things in and taking them out. The controllers aren't scratched yet, and the CD cases were already pretty beat up.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


To answer the questions:

1.) The speakers are DM601 S3s, and a CC6. Running them through a Yamaha RX-V467. Amazing sound with plenty of punch, but when I eventually get my Velodyne sub, and 2 more DM601s for my rears, I may very well knock the house down.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## gorb

Word. The first things I want to upgrade are my subs, but it's not going to happen for awhile. I'm not going to bother with a surround system in my bedroom anymore though.


----------



## Emerican

Love my white raven!


















and my captivate <3


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emerican*


Love my white raven!


















and my captivate <3










5.1 nazi gogogo!

Sexy case, for sure. I like your periphs, too.


----------



## gorb

the case is sexy and the desk is nice...but why have surround sound if you aren't going to put your rear speakers behind you?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

BOOM! Called it.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


the case is sexy and the desk is nice...but why have surround sound if you aren't going to put your rear speakers behind you?


This


----------



## computeruler

Those speakers aren't even worth putting holes in the wall


----------



## Gunfire

Can we just not worry about how he set-up his speakers please?


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Can we just not worry about how he set-up his speakers please?


No. This is OCN


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


No. This is OCN










And?


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Here's Mine















Also to the guy before me, 10/10







, that White Raven is beautiful


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Can we just not worry about how he set-up his speakers please?


no because we are the 5.1 nazzi's!


----------



## gorb

the topic doesn't call for "compliments only." nothing wrong with reasoned criticism.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


the topic doesn't call for "compliments only." nothing wrong with reasoned criticism.


I know, it's just usually all the nazi's go on for about 2 pages.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


no because we are the 5.1 nazzi's!


Nazis*

/grammar Nazism.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Nazis*

/grammar Nazism.


The asterisk should be before the word, like this: *Nazis

/internet slang Nazism


----------



## grav1t0n

i just noticed the tag "virginity den" rofl


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


scott pilgrim vs the world such an awesome movie!


yes... yes it is!


----------



## Dealth0072

Wish I was old enough to actually have a job to set aside money for entertainment. D:


----------



## Emerican

only reason why my speakers are like that was because the orientation of my desk and the way i sit, i couldnt really have them behind me, and its just as pointless have the back speakers kinda in the corner of me, and is still as pointless the way they are now.

so either way, its not going to help lol.


----------



## 98uk

Man den with ambient lighting


----------



## Gunfire

It's coming along nicely ^^^


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Man den with ambient lighting










Looks much cosier with the ambient lighting


----------



## 98uk

Some might say... sexy...


----------



## this n00b again

my temp, room setup for a few weeks.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


my temp, room setup for a few weeks.











whats the sound rack for... u make music?


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


whats the sound rack for... u make music?


yeah sometimes if i in the mood.

I use to a lot, but now i don't have too much time with a full time job.

I also use to work in live sound, and still do part time stuff on weekends.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


The word Manyak is used in the Turkish language as well?
I know what it means in Arabic... lol


lol..so do I, and in turkish it pretty much means dummy...not quite the same as the arabic version, eh?


----------



## mho2

Latest Setup!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mho2* 
Latest Setup!










why you need that plastic matte thing?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
why you need that plastic matte thing?

Most likely saves the wood from being scratched up with the weight of the chair.


----------



## kiwwanna

This is the cleanest its been for a while, expect teh random pop bottle








Soon to be a tripple monitor setup once my stand gets here.


----------



## Remix65

lol couldnt even move the bottle for such a nice pic....


----------



## kiwwanna

I didnt notice it TBH and im too tired to take another, heck I 've wanted to post in this thread for weeks now so... I'll do a cleaner one when I get the eyefinity set up


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Most likely saves the wood from being scratched up with the weight of the chair.

Must be some really cheap, crappy, soft wood then. Those are supposed to be for carpeted rooms so it doesnt get damaged, can't see why hardwood floors would need it.

edit: unless it's there so it doesnt move. My girlfriends chair is on plain hardwood and it rolls back constantly. I have rug under mine


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy* 
Heres mine taken with my phone sorry pics are abit dark....

LAWL at the porn on your desktop..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 
LAWL at the porn on your desktop..


----------



## Xapoc

Well said gonX, well said.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
Well said gonX, well said.

Yes







, I would definitely have an eyefinity and i7 980 setup if I didnt have a girlfriend.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 
Yes







, I would definitely have an eyefinity and i7 980 setup if I didnt have a girlfriend.


















Hello ladies...


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 








Hello ladies...

lol no resemblance


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy* 
Yes







, I would definitely have an eyefinity and i7 980 setup if I didnt have a girlfriend.









Why don't you just dump her and get it then? I don't understand


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
Why don't you just dump her and get it then? I don't understand









We've been spending just about every second together for the past 3 years, cant just walk away from that. Going to art school is going to be hard enough. Im happy I was just messin, but it is definitely expensive.


----------



## amantonas

Here's mine


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Must be some really cheap, crappy, soft wood then. Those are supposed to be for carpeted rooms so it doesnt get damaged, can't see why hardwood floors would need it.

edit: unless it's there so it doesnt move. My girlfriends chair is on plain hardwood and it rolls back constantly. I have rug under mine









Yup, I've used rolly chairs on my hardwood floors for five years now, and there's no damage from them.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mho2*


Latest Setup!











Nice setup. Do you use those speakers as headphones or do you just enjoy the good vibrations.







And IMO, a good wood always deserves protection.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


Yes







, I would definitely have an eyefinity and i7 980 setup if I didnt have a girlfriend.










Haha... I think I have spent about $2,000 on computers and such just in the past 6 months. I told my gf don't expect any changes. If I want it I'm getting it. It's my money darnit!

She's just happy I have a hobby, that way I don't bother her all day


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Haha... I think I have spent about $2,000 on computers and such just in the past 6 months. I told my gf don't expect any changes. If I want it I'm getting it. It's my money darnit!

She's just happy I have a hobby, that way I don't bother her all day










Haha, she just lets you think its your money.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Haha, she just lets you think its your money.










Yeah, I bring home the bacon and it's still not mine. Lol.

Marriage, you just have to give up things...like money.


----------



## Yukito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Why don't you just dump her and get it then? I don't understand










/facepalm. Sad man, just sad.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy*


We've been spending just about every second together for the past 3 years, cant just walk away from that. Going to art school is going to be hard enough. Im happy I was just messin, but it is definitely expensive.


Lol for sure man, I was just kidding. I'll go on one or two dates a week but I haven't had a long term girlfriend since high school so aside from a $20 movie, I barely spend anything on girls. Can't even imagine spending every day with the same person, even my roommate and I get tired of each other every now and then and we've known each other since before I can remember.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Nice setup. Do you use those speakers as headphones or do you just enjoy the good vibrations.







And IMO, a good wood always deserves protection.










LOL
I see what you did there...


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Why don't you just dump her and get it then? I don't understand










You would take that over a real girl... what is wrong with you?

edit: saw your last post saying it was a joke.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


You would take that over a real girl... what is wrong with you?

edit: saw your last post saying it was a joke.


If you actually thought I was serious ... come on son.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


If you actually thought I was serious ... come on son.










and double rep points if she is one of the girls in your avatar.


----------



## hick

This thread gets worse and worse. Nobody cares about anyones old lady or lack there of.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


Here's mine
*snip*


You need to put a piece of wood or something under your case and sub. Your case won't get any air flow from the bottom and the sub won't be able to hit hard at all with a carpet surface.


----------



## RyanB11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.

This is now









This was before










**** *****!
HAHAHA

wow!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Haha, she just lets you think its your money.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy* 
Yeah, I bring home the bacon and it's still not mine. Lol.

Marriage, you just have to give up things...like money.

ROFL... but seriously. I am getting 12 monitors in eyefinity and theirs nothing she can do about it!!









Not even sure if that's possible but I'm doing it. Any suggestions on my next desk given my future plans?


----------



## alpha215

Mine


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haquocdung* 
Mine









May I inquire on how you manage to use that?

It looks like you would have to stand up?

Am I correct?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
May I inquire on how you manage to use that?

It looks like you would have to stand up?

Am I correct?

You dont see the bench?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
You dont see the bench?

No-one can sit on that and use the computer.

Assuming that the table is like 1.35m high and the bench like 30cm


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haquocdung* 
Snip

I know that look, I'd say field post in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## alpha215

either I am missing your sense of humor, or I didn't express my sense of humor the right way.








Shoot me in the head


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haquocdung* 







either I am missing your sense of humor, or I didn't express my sense of humor the right way.








Shoot me in the head









Judging by your photo and your username, you're from the motherland, right?









Which city are you from?


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Judging by your photo and your username, you're from the motherland, right?









Which city are you from?









yellow skin and being poor doesn't mean that I am from mainland.
BTW, this photos I copied it from here. I will post my setup later when I found a good camera


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


May I inquire on how you manage to use that?

It looks like you would have to stand up?

Am I correct?


He levitates, obviously. Only those who have reached computer nirvana can use that desk.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*


He levitates, obviously. Only those who have reached computer nirvana can use that desk.


----------



## michintom

Old picture.
Will post new room pic over the weekend.


----------



## Emu105

That my Friend looks sweet


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Old picture.
Will post new room pic over the weekend.










I need a setup like this... I love the 32" LCD TV (guessing) on the side desk. I'm currently looking for something like that to just connect my Xbox, Wii, and PC to for gaming. The picture looks really clear on it. What brand/ model is it? I can barely see the logo.









@Emu105 I keep trying to squash the bug but it keeps taking me to your profile!


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


That my Friend looks sweet


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I need a setup like this... I love the 32" LCD TV (guessing) on the side desk. I'm currently looking for something like that to just connect my Xbox, Wii, and PC to for gaming. The picture looks really clear on it. What brand/ model is it? I can barely see the logo.










It's a Sony Bravia 32'
I have switched a lot of things in my rooms. Netbook has been switched to a laptop and my xbox 360 is now a ps3.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


thanks









it's a sony bravia 32'
i have switched a lot of things in my rooms. Netbook has been switched to a laptop and my xbox 360 is now a ps3.










noice!


----------



## Born4TheSky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Why don't you just dump her and get it then? I don't understand










+1 girlfriend is not a wife !!!


----------



## michintom

Here is the newest pictures.
I'm now using two rooms since my laptop/pc/tv/ps3 was heating up my room.
Room 1 (Lancool case was switched out with an Antec 300)
















Room 2


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Here is the newest pictures.
I'm now using two rooms since my laptop/pc/tv/ps3 was heating up my room.
Room 1 (Lancool case was switched out with an Antec 300)


I like how everything is in relatively the same spot as the older picture haha.


----------



## EgoProxy

Kinda messy, but my excuse is that I am moving soon ^_^


----------



## De-Zant

I will make a blatant repost of my setup from like 15 pages ago














































*EXCUSE THE CRAP CAMERA. Thank you!







*


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EgoProxy*


Kinda messy, but my excuse is that I am moving soon ^_^


OOOOH!! I have the same case! The puppy is a good addition too


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I like how everything is in relatively the same spot as the older picture haha.


Couldn't find a way to put everything in a different spot.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*










Old picture.
Will post new room pic over the weekend.










May I ask what fan controller that is on your pc?


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I like how everything is in relatively the same spot as the older picture haha.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


May I ask what fan controller that is on your pc?


Its a scythe one.
Here is the link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-055-_-Product


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dealth0072* 









Wish I was old enough to actually have a job to set aside money for entertainment. D:











Older one lol.


----------



## manumanok

My "soon to be PC room"


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"









*snip*

Sweet guns lol...here's mine:


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















can i haz ur herman miller or a few guns to sell for a herman miller?


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















are you a hitman


----------



## Nemesis158

Heres My setup:


----------



## justinb6003

Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today.


----------



## michintom

Just re-arranged everything.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinb6003* 
Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today. http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/a...tMuseum188.jpg

My lord... I love it.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"









[snip]

How impressively fake.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
How impressively fake.

Pretty sure it's a repost from a long long time ago in this thread. Looks familiar.


----------



## Xye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















Zombie apocalypse coming soon is it?


----------



## sniper_13

Here my setup, need a new desk though mines too small










My SOG Seal pup elite, some expensive flashlight i got for a gift and a .308 bullet i believe


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper_13;11360231[IMG*
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3295/dsc0232rd.jpg[/IMG]

I like the TV stand. Matches the TV really well. I got something similar but way cheaper ($30 lol) and it shows


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinb6003* 
Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today.









That is just awesome...


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
I like the TV stand. Matches the TV really well. I got something similar but way cheaper ($30 lol) and it shows


















What chair is that?


----------



## sniper_13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
I like the TV stand. Matches the TV really well. I got something similar but way cheaper ($30 lol) and it shows


















thats a really nice and clean setup, im planing to take out the carpet on this floor and put some laminating on the bottom, and get a nice desk, maybe put those gigantic speakers else where and buy a pair of some small ones. And yeah i love the chair, im looking for one my self.


----------



## Linixion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















Mind telling me where you live so I know where to go during the zombie apocalypse? I've been training with L4D1-2 and Nation Red









I should be coming up with pics soon of a new gaming rig! Just ordered the pieces and they should be here next week, caaaaan't wait.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper_13* 
Here my setup, need a new desk though mines too small

My SOG Seal pup elite, some expensive flashlight i got for a gift and a .308 bullet i believe










Can I sex your speakers?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
What chair is that?

http://www.officedepot.com/a/product...ricMesh-Chair/

found on clearance at office depot last year for like $50. Great chair but the bottom is pretty hard. My little coccyx cushion took care of that though.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















Nice try. 3rd from the top: http://www.home-designing.com/2008/1...omputer-setups


----------



## sniper_13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Can I sex your speakers?

each sub runs around 1200w each and my old school Sony Amp which runs at 100W per Chanel, its a little underpowered but it still runs them good. That amp lasted me for well over 10 years now, too bad they don't make products like that anymore.. and trust me when i go half way on the volume, you better be standing back 20 ft.

btw.. this made me laugh at the thought of someone actually attempting this.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper_13* 
each sub runs around 1200w each and my old school Sony Amp which runs at 100W per Chanel, its a little underpowered but it still runs them good. That amp lasted me for well over 10 years now, too bad they don't make products like that anymore.. and trust me when i go half way on the volume, you better be standing back 20 ft.

btw.. this made me laugh at the thought of someone actually attempting this.










Yeah, I wondered how on Earth that would be possible as well.

Who knows though, someone in this thread could be doing that right now


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinb6003* 
Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today.






































Absolutely beautiful. Someone is a fine cabinet maker. Do you happen to know who the artisan is?


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper_13* 
Here my setup, need a new desk though mines too small










First of all, your speakers need to be up higher. Second, if you give those woofers a real 1200w I'm sure they will explode.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper_13* 
each sub runs around 1200w each and my old school Sony Amp which runs at 100W per Chanel, its a little underpowered but it still runs them good. That amp lasted me for well over 10 years now, too bad they don't make products like that anymore.. and trust me when i go half way on the volume, you better be standing back 20 ft.

btw.. this made me laugh at the thought of someone actually attempting this.










I've heard stories about people who just walk on those while gaming. It's actually supposed to be pretty good and I've thought about getting one of those... machines. To be frank I've forgotten what they're called, even in Danish


----------



## sniper_13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
First of all, your speakers need to be up higher. Second, if you give those woofers a real 1200w I'm sure they will explode.

That's ok i'm happy the way they are, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
First of all, your speakers need to be up higher. Second, if you give those woofers a real 1200w I'm sure they will explode.

Yeah I don't think you're really utilizing the speakers too well by having them all stacked together on the floor. Placement is very important.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Nice try. 3rd from the top: http://www.home-designing.com/2008/1...omputer-setups

That driving simulator set-up is pretty sweet.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I've heard stories about people who just walk on those while gaming. It's actually supposed to be pretty good and I've thought about getting one of those... machines. To be frank I've forgotten what they're called, even in Danish









Treadmill?


----------



## vibrancyy

lol, i thought the same. "treadmill".


----------



## Kamikaze127

Been ages since I posted in here, and I just cleaned my room.



















Lights off.




























(I hate my camera







)


----------



## gorb

that's a lot of green lights


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I thought I would post my updated room.

I posted my old setup a long time ago.

This isn't anything to special. Just my home office.

Still need better lighting and paint.





































Thanks!


----------



## Platinum8317

Just put together my new desk.


----------



## SpykeZ

Posted mine some hundred pages ago and recently moved some stuff around and added a 2nd hutch on top of the hutch


----------



## eseb1

Just got 1 right now, until my camera charges, stupid phone.

This is my setup when making 3D models, and rendering. Bottom laptop/monitor is for visualizing what I'm making, top is where the work gets done. Pretty convenient.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Just got 1 right now, until my camera charges, stupid phone.

This is my setup when making 3D models, and rendering. Bottom laptop/monitor is for visualizing what I'm making, top is where the work gets done. Pretty convenient.

Looks good.

You should make a 3D model of your 3D modeling setup


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 




























Absolutely beautiful. Someone is a fine cabinet maker. Do you happen to know who the artisan is?

I don't know. It was right out front of the Frank Lloyd Wright exhibit though.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Posted mine some hundred pages ago and recently moved some stuff around and added a 2nd hutch on top of the hutch


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 









.......................do it.......................


----------



## pvp309rcp

Most recent thus far...


As well as the system...


----------



## Liighthead

trying to work out ....

we recently moved, what u reakon L desk ( pretty much cutting my room in 1/2 which i wouldnt mind. )

U shaped desk in the middle of my room pretty much. carnt have to much on the wall. i might make a sketchup of my room haha n see how it goes..

or just a normal straight desk or 3...









( has to fit 2 x 19" screens + 15" laptop + room to move >.< xD )
EDIT: btw pvp309 nice setup


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Posted mine some hundred pages ago and recently moved some stuff around and added a 2nd hutch on top of the hutch

Nice desk w/ hutch, I have the same one.


----------



## dcshoejake

Used to be like this..









Really bad panorama from potatochop..









Regular Pic









From LCDstudio

















..Oh and this


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinb6003* 
Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today.









Here is a reproduction or this writing table. Not quite the beauty of the Tiger Maple top, and its missing the extension, but close. A nice mix of Arts and Crafts and American Empire. Even comes with a matching chair.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Posted mine some hundred pages ago and recently moved some stuff around and added a 2nd hutch on top of the hutch

I like that little V1000 you got tucked in the corner. Replacing those drive bay covers with a fan works wonders on this case. You could also use that window shade as a projector screen,lol.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justinb6003* 
Saw this at the Metropolitan museum today.


----------



## MijnWraak

Desks really get you guys off, huh!?


----------



## Marleton

I haven't been on the site since July, after I upgraded my current rig with your help!








Here's a picture of how it looks now


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Desks really get you guys off, huh!?


Ahhh, oooooh, mmmmmm, ahhhhh, yes.


----------



## Mongol

OMGOMGOMG








I LOVE DESK!

I'd stab a man in the heart with a trident for that desk.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
I like that little V1000 you got tucked in the corner. Replacing those drive bay covers with a fan works wonders on this case. You could also use that window shade as a projector screen,lol.

haha ya, I love that case to death, before I built my sig rig earlier this year it's been running my 939 dual core system, still isn't anything that computer can't handle, but i was in the process of looking for a drive bay fan from scyth but ended up building a new system and now it's really not needed.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
haha ya, I love that case to death, before I built my sig rig earlier this year it's been running my 939 dual core system, still isn't anything that computer can't handle, but i was in the process of looking for a drive bay fan from scyth but ended up building a new system and now it's really not needed.

I'm planning to convert mine to a HTPC later. Got a P80 that is going to be my water rig whenever I get the $$$.


----------



## Theory

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 








Used to be like this..









Really bad panorama from potatochop..









Regular Pic









From LCDstudio

















..Oh and this









WENDYS! (i see the cup) and is that a .50?


----------



## Remix65

some nice set ups even the ones with towers on the desktop..

or do they want a desktop towering their monitor while they're using their desktop monitoring their tower?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reflux* 










no towers on the desktop.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## sniper_13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











looks really cozy


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











I still love this one


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











nice setup


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











I heard you liked people consecutively quoting your image


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











If you cant go horizontal, go vertical. At least thats what my wife tells me.







Good idea with the loft.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











Post moar


----------



## tombom

That was really fun to do.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
-pic died now-
That was really fun to do.

2 x 360s? lol both work?
n a ps3... its lonley....

nice setup though









n wats the case nxt to ur bed? lol


----------



## Cpyro

probly one hackd and banned and other is good lol


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 











I hope that is not what I think it is above your computer. I would be so freaked out to sleep there.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonTar* 
I hope that is not what I think it is above your computer. I would be so freaked out to sleep there.

i did for over a year... lol


----------



## kremtok

You know you're on OCN when there are 10+ comments on a desk and only one guy notices the M82.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
2 x 360s? lol both work?
n a ps3... its lonley....

nice setup though









n wats the case nxt to ur bed? lol

Case next to the bed is a rig I made last year that I'm trying to sell. One of my xbox's is og, and the other one is one I saved from RROD and did some "modifications" to.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
You know you're on OCN when there are 10+ comments on a desk and only one guy notices the M82.

That's just what I was thinkin', ha.


----------



## dogsofwar909

Taken with a phone, so bear with me XD
And I'm big on keeping dust out of my case...as ive seen SOOO many cases on the carpet i just cringe haha.
Most of the extra vent holes on my HAF are plugged, meaning that the front is the only intake, and the top and rear are the only exhaust. the holes around the top 2 120mm fans are sealed. i almost could not get the side panel off yesterday because of the increase in pressure







the thumb screws just wouldnt turn oddly. it makes a howl right before you completely shut the side off from outside air XD


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
You know you're on OCN when there are 10+ comments on a desk and only one guy notices the M82.

Not many people give a rats ass about guns where I live, so it's not really a specific forum thing, imo.


----------



## jimwest




----------



## paquitox

Since I moved this past August to our new apartment I haven't had time to organize my desk and do some cable management. Today I finally took the time and this is the result.


----------



## Manyak

Updated setup:


----------



## Liighthead

^  nice setup.... when u buying me some


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
^  nice setup.... when u buying me some









Maybe once I figure out how to get that blue light on my keyboard for real, lol.


----------



## KG363

@Manyak

May I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
@Manyak

May I ask what you do for a living?

Freelance IT Admin/Consultant

But the trick is to find good deals on stuff. Believe it or not my desk cost less than most of the people on this site's PC (and doesn't lose value as fast!).


----------



## KG363

the IT market must be better than I thought, even if you can find good deals on desks


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
the IT market must be better than I thought, even if you can find good deals on desks









No, it actually sucks


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Maybe once I figure out how to get that blue light on my keyboard for real, lol.

mod blue LEDs into the kb?

put a small direct light on top of ur screen facing ur kb


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manumanok* 
My "soon to be PC room"


















Are you compensating for something?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
mod blue LEDs into the kb?

put a small direct light on top of ur screen facing ur kb









Nah, it's gotta be on the ceiling or something. The whole effect is lost if you can see the light in front of you!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Nah, it's gotta be on the ceiling or something. The whole effect is lost if you can see the light in front of you!

true. true :/ mmmmm a few small leds underneth the screen

...............|......SCREEN ....................|
...............|_______________________|
............../ *LED* |
............/............|

so you carnt see it unless u look under ur screen?








but probaly wont have a very nice angle :/ ( be lot shaper then that drawing lol )


----------



## T-bone Steak

Basic overview









Pics of my 2 main speakers and my (wimpy) Sub









Here you can see my 360, Reciever, iPod dock, and other junk









These are my small speakers I use to balance out the ones below, so it doesn't sound like the sound comes from below me. There is one on the other side of the monitor too.

I would feel bad having such a crappy setup, but I'm 16 and some of these people are 40, so that would be like comparing apples to oranges (or bacon).


----------



## geek33

here's mine


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geek33* 
here's mine










Your PC is gorgeous.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak* 
I would feel bad having such a crappy setup, but I'm 16 and some of these people are 40, so that would be like comparing apples to oranges (or bacon).









the bacon part killed me...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geek33* 
here's mine










nice setup.. nice n clean =D n all matches


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Freelance IT Admin/Consultant

But the trick is to find good deals on stuff. Believe it or not my desk cost less than most of the people on this site's PC (and doesn't lose value as fast!).

Nice desk, computer, nice monitors....WHY THOSE SPEAKERS?!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Nice desk, computer, nice monitors....WHY THOSE SPEAKERS?!
















Because I've got a good system in the living room, and I just needed some sort of sound for games. And TBH all "Computer Speakers" sound like the same crap to me, so I didn't care if I got these or Z-5500's or whatever other crap there is.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
@Manyak

May I ask what you do for a living?

Obviously, he takes pictures of his computer room for a living. duh.

Quote:










video games do NOT make people violent.


----------



## L D4WG

Nothing special here but its served me well.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L D4WG* 
Nothing special here but its served me well.









































i like that desk


----------



## L D4WG

Thanks skoobs!, the section of the desk on the left is supposed to be facing toward the camera but when I moved my desk around that part would block my door


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theory* 
WENDYS! (i see the cup) and is that a .50?

That Wendys was delicious and that most definitely was a .50 cal.

I enjoyed every $5 bullet


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L D4WG* 
>snip<

hey! can we get another pic of your fish tank? looks really different than most


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L D4WG* 
Nothing special here but its served me well.









I wonder if anyone has ever made their reservoir a tropical fish tank... Not very practical but if you kept the clocks and loads stable it would be the perfect water heater!


----------



## Xye

I lurk in this thread enough I guess I should post my setup:

Main setup: Driven by Mech Antec








Normally have my Laptop in the space to my right.

Backup/folding: Condensation + ancient CRT from the families first ever computer.








Also used as test bench/ construction bench.


----------



## gonX

Diggin' the wolves there Xye


----------



## giecsar

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I've already posted pictures since this thread is pretty old, but here goes anyway:


----------



## Xye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Diggin' the wolves there Xye









Thanks. I dunno why its Wolves and Owls with me....


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xye*


Thanks. I dunno why its Wolves and Owls with me....


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

this thread=inspiration


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I wonder if anyone has ever made their reservoir a tropical fish tank... Not very practical but if you kept the clocks and loads stable it would be the perfect water heater!










This would be very interesting.... 
But you'd have to have no fish and it would have to be a sealed tank.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geek33*


here's mine











nice case.

i have the same one for my htpc and linux box! =D


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Nice and clean, I like it.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 









what speakers are those? Do those sound good for games at all?


----------



## gorb

those are av123 elt525m

what kind of question is that?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
those are av123 elt525m

what kind of question is that?

Wow.
How rude.

Maybe he's a noob to audio.


----------



## gorb

my question was in response to his second question


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
my question was in response to his second question

...
my question was because I thought speakers (monitors) can sound good for music and play audio exactly as it should be without adding anything, but for games they wouldn't give you much of an experience. Don't know if I'm describing what I mean very well. Sorry for such a dumb question


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon* 
...
my question was because I thought speakers (monitors) can sound good for music and play audio exactly as it should be without adding anything, but for games they wouldn't give you much of an experience. Don't know if I'm describing what I mean very well. Sorry for such a dumb question









While I'm not an expert (and please correct me if I'm wrong), so long as you have a good receiver/sound card, good speakers, and good audio quality to match, it will always sound nice. Yes, some things are geared more towards gaming due to the frequencies of bass they hit and such, but a lot of the high-quality speakers will perform brilliantly.

Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Nice and clean, I like it.

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon* 
what speakers are those? Do those sound good for games at all?

Like gorb said, they're AV123 ELT525M.

I think you and mbudden took gorbs reponse the wrong way. I think what he's trying to say is that people who use bookshelf speakers for their PC setup usually do it for music and the performance in game is usually neglected.

But to answer your question, I have the speakers paired with a Velodyne DLS-3750R and the only game I've really had a chance to test the setup with was Starcraft 2 and it sounds awesome.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Thanks









Like gorb said, they're AV123 ELT525M.

I think you and mbudden took gorbs reponse the wrong way. I think what he's trying to say is that people who use bookshelf speakers for their PC setup usually do it for music and the performance in game is usually neglected.

But to answer your question, I have the speakers paired with a Velodyne DLS-3750R and the only game I've really had a chance to test the setup with was Starcraft 2 and it sounds awesome.

ok thank you!
And yeah just thought it seemed rude, but I was asking because I didn't know if you did play games much or not. Being a guitar player and into music for a while I mostly see those kind of speakers geared towards music/recording setups which is why I was asking about gaming seeing as how a lot of the people on this forum game.


----------



## Manyak

That's kind of like asking if a 50" plasma is good for watching I Love Lucy, Happy Days, and I Dream Of Jeannie.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


That's kind of like asking if a 50" plasma is good for watching I Love Lucy, Happy Days, and I Dream Of Jeannie.



Hmmm, I bet watching I Dream of Jeannie on a 50" plasma would look, ahh, good.


----------



## giecsar

Wow you guys are discussing so much random crap, and yet nobody commented on my pics.
I feel so lonely and marginalized.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Wow you guys are discussing so much random crap, and yet nobody commented on my pics.
I feel so lonely and marginalized.




















Your room is nice. I take it your favorite color is blue. Those walls would make me dizzy though, especially if I had too much wine.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Wow you guys are discussing so much random crap, and yet nobody commented on my pics.
I feel so lonely and marginalized.










lols......


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Updated setup:



































i thinking about getting this desk. its 50% off at staples in store here


----------



## mbudden

Manyak, you have a work log?


----------



## alpha215

Manyak, I officially hate u.
Would you mind sharing us what do you do for a living to get these setup?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haquocdung*


Manyak, I officially hate u.
Would you mind sharing us what do you do for a living to get these setup?


Uhh he talked about that already

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


@Manyak

May I ask what you do for a living?



Freelance IT Admin/Consultant

But the trick is to find good deals on stuff. Believe it or not my desk cost less than most of the people on this site's PC (and doesn't lose value as fast!).


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlcollins33*


i thinking about getting this desk. its 50% off at staples in store here


They don't have the same one, nor even carry the brand - this one's front section (where the monitors are) is 72"x48".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Manyak, you have a work log?


For the computer? Yeah I did, but noone paid attention to it so I stopped halfway. It was a long time ago though, lol.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


For the computer? Yeah I did, but noone paid attention to it so I stopped halfway. It was a long time ago though, lol.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*












Can anyone tell me where I can find this mat that the laptop is sitting on?


----------



## Manyak

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Gunfire*   Can anyone tell me where I can find this mat that the laptop is sitting on?  
   Xtrac Ripper XXL


----------



## geek33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Your PC is gorgeous.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


nice setup.. nice n clean =D n all matches











Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


nice case.

i have the same one for my htpc and linux box! =D


thanks guys. was planning to bid my case goodbye and going to nzxt vulcan in a couple of days lol


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Xtrac Ripper XXL


Can this be cut? To fit my keyboard tray, I mean.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Can this be cut? To fit my keyboard tray, I mean.


Well it's just a giant mousepad.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


Can this be cut? To fit my keyboard tray, I mean.


Since it's made of cloth, why not.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Well it's just a giant mousepad.


I realize that, I would just like to know if cutting it smaller would be possible without crazy tools.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Xtrac Ripper XXL


Thanks, I couldn't quite tell what the emblem was on the picture


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin*


I realize that, I would just like to know if cutting it smaller would be possible without crazy tools.


Unless you're a cyborg maybe, then no. You'll need a scissors.


----------



## vibrancyy

i just love manyak, from his desk, to his i have it everywhere 'tude.


----------



## ericld

I just use a 12x18 leather writing pad I got from Office Max. Works better than a mouse pad, a lot smoother, and its multi function.


----------



## Fabricate

A quick cell phone pic of my setup in my office. Since then I've added a 6540 HP ProBook on the side.


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice office. Bulky monitor stands though.

Do you mind me asking what you do?


----------



## Fabricate

County IT, and the monitors will soon be replaced by 20'', less bulky, LCD's.

edit-Unfortunately, Im not the genius ordering the PC's for our dept at the moment so I have little say in the choice of peripherals.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fabricate*


County IT, and the monitors will soon be replaced by 20'', less bulky, LCD's.


Now that explains why you are stuck in the corner, lol. I would get claustrophobic.

Quote:



It's actually a pretty spacy office, I'd say 20'x12'? Can't complain, I'm only 21 years old. I get almost anything I want, if only they'd give me a window...


OK then, I take that back, but do they give you a really pretty assistant. I would take that over a window. Or you could just hang a big picture that makes it look like you are working in Tahiti or something. You should feel lucky though. In our city, the IT's have to work down in the "dungeon". What used to be part of the old jail. Haha.


----------



## Fabricate

It's actually a pretty spacy office, I'd say 20'x12'? Can't complain, I'm only 21 years old. I get almost anything I want, if only they'd give me a window...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fabricate*


It's actually a pretty spacy office, I'd say 20'x12'? Can't complain, I'm only 21 years old. I get almost anything I want, if only they'd give me a window...


Pretty damn impressive for a 21 year old. My office has one huge wall-to-wall floor-to-ceiling window. Shame it doesn't open and it's in an interiors wall. lol


----------



## Fabricate

Unfortunately, I'd have to take the window. I work in a downtown district and some of the views on the second floor are pretty impressive..


----------



## KingFrizzy

Just did some minor changes.. Added a monitor for the 360 and put in case lights.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Hey guys, I'm not sure if I've already posted pictures since this thread is pretty old, but here goes anyway:










That is a badass paint job there. Is it only on those two walls? I want to repaint my room here pretty soon and this gives me some ideas


----------



## jgarcia

Still trying to figure out how to make my eyefinity work...but i now have 3 monitors


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@jgarcia: I have the same desk. What I did was hack up the left side and got rid of the small shelf thing.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Still trying to figure out how to make my eyefinity work...but i now have 3 monitors


















CCC-> Desktops and displays -> click any one of the triangles on any of the big screens. -> choose display group -> create a display group

And it's obvious from there on


----------



## xILukasIx

Here are some pictures from what was before and after my upgrade:

Before:









Rotated bed and moved wardrobe:









New DESK YAY:









IKEA GALANT desk + drawer + NYFORS lamp 
Looks so much better now, a lot cleaner too, was totally worth the upgrade!

Regards,

Lukas


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xILukasIx* 
Here are some pictures from what was before and after my upgrade:

IKEA GALANT desk + drawer + NYFORS lamp 
Looks so much better now, a lot cleaner too, was totally worth the upgrade!

Regards,

Lukas

Holy **** thats awesome.


----------



## mtbiker033

Lukas,

what a beautiful set-up!! very nice!


----------



## mbudden

Nice set up. Love the wood floors.


----------



## bonedancr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xILukasIx* 
IKEA GALANT desk + drawer + NYFORS lamp 
Looks so much better now, a lot cleaner too, was totally worth the upgrade!

I imediately googled that desk name, daddy wants. There examples are not nearly as cool as yours. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonedancr* 
I imediately googled that desk name, daddy wants. There examples are not nearly as cool as yours. Can you point me in the right direction?

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09807625

I'm assuming it looks like this, but black.
A bit of searching would do you justice.


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonedancr* 
I imediately googled that desk name, daddy wants. There examples are not nearly as cool as yours. Can you point me in the right direction?

Sure:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29836151
Chose the T-Legs there

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69837479
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39848120
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50116965
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90160485

I plan on adding another quarter-round extension to the other end.

Regards,

Lukas


----------



## bonedancr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09807625

I'm assuming it looks like this, but black.
A bit of searching would do you justice.

His top looked like glass to me, guess its just the shadows.


----------



## Huzzbutt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xye* 
I lurk in this thread enough I guess I should post my setup:

Main setup: Driven by Mech Antec








Normally have my Laptop in the space to my right.

Backup/folding: Condensation + ancient CRT from the families first ever computer.








Also used as test bench/ construction bench.

It's amazing that the crt hasn't gone bust. Mine blurred out after 2 years.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Huzzbutt* 
It's amazing that the crt hasn't gone bust. Mine blurred out after 2 years.

My parents Packard Bell CRT went to hell after a few years as well.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xILukasIx* 
Here are some pictures from what was before and after my upgrade:

Before:









Rotated bed and moved wardrobe:









New DESK YAY:









IKEA GALANT desk + drawer + NYFORS lamp 
Looks so much better now, a lot cleaner too, was totally worth the upgrade!

Regards,

Lukas

thats a cool coffee table, what is it?

you should get a rug for the living room area, and then switch up that green comforter for a red one, and itd look really nice


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
My parents Packard Bell CRT went to hell after a few years as well.

Bad CRT's are like bad LCD's or bad PSU's. They will fail, it's just an amount of time before it happens.


----------



## blues man




----------



## mars-bar-man

The delights of halls >.<


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
thats a cool coffee table, what is it?

you should get a rug for the living room area, and then switch up that green comforter for a red one, and itd look really nice

I don't know what coffee table it is, I got it from my aunt!

Rugs always get dirty in my room, because I often walk into my room with shoes on and I really like my wooden floors, it would be a shame to hide them 
I should have changed my bedclothes to a nicer looking one before taking the pictures lol

Regards,

Lukas


----------



## Xye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Huzzbutt* 
It's amazing that the crt hasn't gone bust. Mine blurred out after 2 years.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
My parents Packard Bell CRT went to hell after a few years as well.

It is pretty much well bust. makes all manner of crackling and popping noises but it doesn't blur immediately I get about 5 mins before i can't read anything on it. am currently looking for a replacement but its fine for now as i don't use it that much just to check the machine is still folding or to update the drivers.

The monitor itself came witht he families first ever pc which ran windows 95 so yeah its at least 14 years old now.


----------



## sexybastard

messing around with panorams in my room at my parents house. cheap ass ikea furniture FTW


----------



## hick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blues man* 
snip]

No need to quote yourself to add more pictures......................its a computer room thread not pc.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hick* 
No need to quote yourself to add more pictures......................its a computer room thread not pc.

Yes, indeed. Stop quoting additional pictures please.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


messing around with panorams in my room at my parents house. cheap ass ikea furniture FTW








*snip*


I remember you talking about this, you only spent a couple hundred dollars didn't you?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


messing around with panorams in my room at my parents house. cheap ass ikea furniture FTW










Those are some old Dell speakers.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


I remember you talking about this, you only spent a couple hundred dollars didn't you?


yep thats right. you have a very impressive memory









IRC the total was something like $300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Those are some old Dell speakers.


Indeed they are. Got them with a Dell PC back in 2004. Still work perfectly to this day


----------



## Moltar

Here is my current setup. More pics of the entire office setup coming later.


----------



## Manyak

Very nice, but IMO anything over 3 screens is just clutter. I had 5 screens too at one point, but it didn't last very long.


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Very nice, but IMO anything over 3 screens is just clutter. I had 5 screens too at one point, but it didn't last very long.

Graphic design and web editing. The more screen space the better! I know its not for everyone, but for me, the extra productivity is a major plus.


----------



## murcielago585

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moltar* 
Here is my current setup. More pics of the entire office setup coming later.



















recreating the setup in swordfish there?


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murcielago585* 
recreating the setup in swordfish there?

Nope. Just trying to up my productivity. Don't get me wrong, gaming on 3 screens isn't bad either.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moltar* 
Graphic design and web editing. The more screen space the better! I know its not for everyone, but for me, the extra productivity is a major plus.

<< Photography & coding (web included). Believe me I love screen space just as much as you do







. But IMO you should at least upgrade the main screen to something 2560x1600. You have no idea how much it helps productivity!


----------



## drizzt416

It is a work in progress so please go easy on me.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drizzt416* 







It is a work in progress so please go easy on me.









Waaaaaay too many IMG tags there.

Can't see anything with how small the pic is. :/


----------



## KG363

And not enough image


----------



## ls1chris

This is my new Station big upgrade from the corner desk i was using,i am loving the extra room it provides.I plan to cover the table top in a black marble and add few shelf's above it.And yes that is a spare door that i used as my desktop lol


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ls1chris* 
This is my new Station big upgrade from the corner desk i was using,i am loving the extra room it provides.I plan to cover the table top in a black marble and add few shelf's above it.And yes that is a spare door that i used as my desktop lol

I have that same exact speaker system, lol. $50 from Wal-Mart...


----------



## ls1chris

That is correct a wal mart special lol,I need to upgrade it bad as my right speaker is lower than my left and is on it's way out.I will probably invest in some Logitech's this time just not sure which one yet.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moltar*


Graphic design and web editing. The more screen space the better! I know its not for everyone, but for me, the extra productivity is a major plus.


Don't be ridiculous. You bought so many monitors for the coolness factor, not for productivity. Successful designers use big, high-res screens (27" to 30"), they don't clutter the desk with a gazillion monitors.

If you'll ever get the chance to work on a nice monitor you'll probably understand what I mean.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Don't be ridiculous. You bought so many monitors for the coolness factor, not for productivity. Successful designers use big, high-res screens (27" to 30"), they don't clutter the desk with a gazillion monitors.

If you'll ever get the chance to work on a nice monitor you'll probably understand what I mean.

He does graphic design and web editing. My guess is most of his work will be viewed on less than average monitors anyway that aren't calibrated at all. Honestly the extra benefit is only beneficial if you really need it; usually all any designer needs is a well-calibrated decent monitor.


----------



## Redtornado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


Indeed they are. Got them with a Dell PC back in 2004. Still work perfectly to this day










lol got same pair back in 2001 and still work great too


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


Indeed they are. Got them with a Dell PC back in 2004. Still work perfectly to this day











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redtornado*


lol got same pair back in 2001 and still work great too










My pair that look like that are broken.
The ones that look like that came with my Dell Dimension 2300.
My Dimension 2400 came with different looking speakers, still working till this day


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Don't be ridiculous. You bought so many monitors for the coolness factor, not for productivity. Successful designers use big, high-res screens (27" to 30"), they don't clutter the desk with a gazillion monitors.

If you'll ever get the chance to work on a nice monitor you'll probably understand what I mean.

You forget that a large high res screen is more expensive than multiple lower res screens.You can easily buy 2 or 3 decent 23-24 inch screens for the price of a single 27 or 30 inch screen and still end up with more screen real estate.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
You forget that a large high res screen is more expensive than multiple lower res screens.You can easily buy 2 or 3 decent 23-24 inch screens for the price of a single 27 or 30 inch screen and still end up with more screen real estate.

Correct, but incorrect.

The thing is, both ways will add screen real estate, yes, and both ways will increase productivity. But not in the same way. There's a difference between being able to use two (or more) separate monitors to display separate things, and being able to maximize a window to a larger size and display more on a single screen.

Assuming all else stays equal: a larger, higher resolution monitor will increase your productivity within a single application, while multiple monitors will increase your productivity when using multiple applications simultaneously.

So if you had (for example) one 30" screen as your main screen and then two 19" screens on the sides, it may actually be a lot more beneficial to you than having three 24" screens. And it costs about the same if you buy used. It really all depends on what you're doing with them.


----------



## mbudden

I'm anal when it comes down to screens.
If I had to have multiple screens, they'd all have to be the same size & model.


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I'm anal when it comes down to screens.
If I had to have multiple screens, they'd all have to be the same size & model.

Amen.

thats why mine are


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I'm anal when it comes down to screens.
If I had to have multiple screens, they'd all have to be the same size & model.

A year ago I would have agreed with you. Then I got a 3008WFP. And now a U3011. And it's not worth spending the money to sell and upgrade the 3008WFP just to get a different bezel.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
A year ago I would have agreed with you. Then I got a 3008WFP. And now a U3011. And it's not worth spending the money to sell and upgrade the 3008WFP just to get a different bezel.

I couldn't have 2 30's next to each other, it'd be too overwhelming.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Correct, but incorrect.

The thing is, both ways will add screen real estate, yes, and both ways will increase productivity. But not in the same way. There's a difference between being able to use two (or more) separate monitors to display separate things, and being able to maximize a window to a larger size and display more on a single screen.

Assuming all else stays equal: a larger, higher resolution monitor will increase your productivity within a single application, while multiple monitors will increase your productivity when using multiple applications simultaneously.

So if you had (for example) one 30" screen as your main screen and then two 19" screens on the sides, it may actually be a lot more beneficial to you than having three 24" screens. And it costs about the same if you buy used. It really all depends on what you're doing with them.

Yep! Excellent summary. +re-- oh wait. Never mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ls1chris* 
This is my new Station big upgrade from the corner desk i was using,i am loving the extra room it provides.I plan to cover the table top in a black marble and add few shelf's above it.And yes that is a spare door that i used as my desktop lol

Wow! I thought I was the only person who had a door as a desk. Awesome.


----------



## yang88she

messing around until I receive my 3rd 2007fp next week.

currently 3007 wfp-hc + 2x2007fp + 2001fp + 2007wfp


----------



## Boyboyd

All of your monitors probably cost more than my car.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
All of your monitors probably cost more than my car.

there is no way I could afford to buy them all @ retail...craigslist and buying used FtW


----------



## De-Zant

What's the res on those smaller screens?

1680x1050 or 1920x1200?

I think that 3x 1920x1200 would be pretty hard to run :/

But in any case, I must come to the conclusion that


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
What's the res on those smaller screens?

1680x1050 or 1920x1200?

I think that 3x 1920x1200 would be pretty hard to run :/

But in any case, I must come to the conclusion that









The Far left LCD the Dell 2007wfp is 1680x1050, Dell 3007 wfp-hc is 2560x1600, then the eyefinity setup 3xDell 2001+2007FP = 3600x1600

for a grand total of 7840x1600 well approximately


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
The Far left LCD the Dell 2007wfp is 1680x1050, Dell 3007 wfp-hc is 2560x1600, then the eyefinity setup 3xDell 2001+2007FP = 3600x1600

for a grand total of 7840x1600 well approximately

OH. I thought they were 16:10

Things always seem thinner in portrait.

3x 1600x1200 IPS panels in eyefinity is my dream monitor setup.









Too bad that I don't have the money for that sorta stuff.

I'm going to get 3x1280x1024 TN. The center screen is widescreen, but I can make it so that the image uses 1:1 pixel scaling. Then I just have to put the 2 other monitors in front of the black image area on the center monitor.

I COULD use that in portait for added clarity of image, but because the center is a widescreen, it would look ugly...









Now I just need to get a 3rd display (1280x1024. They are cheap these days)

Xmas present?







lol....

EDIT: Note that I'll be building a new rig when BD releases. So not really planning on a 3rd monitor for this rig, this one can't run that.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
messing around until I receive my 3rd 2007fp next week.

currently 3007 wfp-hc + 2x2007fp + 2001fp + 2007wfp

All Dell monitors eh? You must really like them







How are they though, for real?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 
All Dell monitors eh? You must really like them







How are they though, for real?

Love them haha.

I've used tm, pva, mva, and ips panels....and I have to say that the ips panels are by far my favorite.

Oh just fyi, i don't do any photo editing or graphic work. I just enjoy occasional gaming sessions, movie watching, and a lot of open windows haha


----------



## ShaneS429

Out with the old...










In with the new!


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaneS429* 
Out with the old...










In with the new!










i digg, new chair perhaps


----------



## jakemfbacon

Not as nice as some and need a new desk and second monitor but yeah!..

mouse is g9x since you can't really see it


----------



## Anth0789

Just bought myself new TV to replace my Samsung and its awesome!


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Just bought myself new TV to replace my Samsung and its awesome!



















like your setup although seeing people with their monitors so high doesn't that hurt your neck?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon* 
like your setup although seeing people with their monitors so high doesn't that hurt your neck?

It depends how high you sit. I have a very similar desk with my monitor on the top shelf, but I sit rather high so the monitor is still at eye level. I've never had an issue with straining my neck.


----------



## Lurikrunch

This is where I'm living for now, while attending university. I got the back of the house, so no one to annoy with the speakers. I also got the best view.









I am quite eager to get a real listening room once I move out, too, but with the rug, this sounds more than acceptable as is.

Also, no comments on the messy wires!


----------



## davidx360

Here is mine, :/ Not that good but its a starter


----------



## vibrancyy

/start iPhone pictures
































/end iPhone pictures

thoughts?


----------



## Gunfire

What's on the left display?


----------



## vibrancyy

netflix  Psych Season 1


----------



## Gunfire

Ah, love that show


----------



## Al plants Corn

Decided to clean up the place after getting the new monitor.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally added a 3rd monitor. Lots of ramen noodle days later here she is.


----------



## Liighthead

^  wow nice setup ya got their =D


----------



## trivium nate

_


----------



## Riks

Quote:













King of Queens FTW


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Decided to clean up the place after getting the new monitor.



























No way I'm getting stuck at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


snip


Ken Block FTW.


----------



## Gunfire

I always loved how my desk looks in B&W


----------



## kade.sirin

Well here's mine, need to clean up the mess of wires with zipties when I have the time.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Ikea Jerker Desk


----------



## mretgis

10 for the domu alone.

heres a couple of mine:

from a couple years ago, definately got some BUM's in there









"baby maker"

















"Love Machine"









"Bohemoth MKII" (who is right now in shambles doing some drive recovery work on PATA drives)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mretgis* 
snip

I doubt that monitor over the baby's crib is very safe. Depending on the age of the child, they could throw it down on themselves causing them some harm.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kade.sirin* 
Well here's mine, need to clean up the mess of wires with zipties when I have the time.
>snip<

lol i like the plug in bar hanging in the air


----------



## kga92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I doubt that monitor over the baby's crib is very safe. Depending on the age of the child, they could throw it down on themselves causing them some harm.

I doubt a baby finds the strength to pull that monitor down.


----------



## mretgis

I dont even have the strength to pull it down. It can't actually be pulled down at all, it snugly fits into its space. when i put that machine in there i was adjusting the mattress height, so I took advantage of not having the mattress there to do the "pull" test. when she's old enough to reach that high up, she still wont be strong enough to do anything with it.

The eventual plan though is to build it into a dresser/toybox/play center. I'll put sketchup pics up when i get it clean enough to share


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion* 
Finally added a 3rd monitor. Lots of ramen noodle days later here she is.



HAHAHAHA we called it (how it would look l[_]l ). looks nice but doesn't your neck hurt from turning your head all the time? I would rather have 2 monitors and not have to turn my head.


----------



## d-block

My cave. You gotta love that RCA tv. As you can see I cleaned up for this picture.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baird gow* 
HAHAHAHA we called it (how it would look l[_]l ). looks nice but doesn't your neck hurt from turning your head all the time? I would rather have 2 monitors and not have to turn my head.

Doesn't hurt at all. The angle isn't as steep as it looks. The edges of the side monitors are a little bit in front of the end of my peripheral vision, so for racing games it's perfect. Ideally I'd have them angled about 5 degrees less, but whatever. If they were all lined up together I would have to slide back and forth on my chair in order to see each screen since they're rather large.

edit: btw, how do u like raid 6?


----------



## drizzt416

Sorry for the earlier post getting screwed up. This is a work in progress so I am open to ideas


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Doesn't hurt at all. The angle isn't as steep as it looks. The edges of the side monitors are a little bit in front of the end of my peripheral vision, so for racing games it's perfect. Ideally I'd have them angled about 5 degrees less, but whatever. If they were all lined up together I would have to slide back and forth on my chair in order to see each screen since they're rather large.

edit: btw, how do u like raid 6?


Raid 6 is awesome man. i see your in raid 5 what controller do you have?
I also just bought 4 more 1.5's and I'm going to expand it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

board luckily has one built in. Works relatively well, not as good as an lsi, but I'm not wasting a pci slot


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drizzt416*


Sorry for the earlier post getting screwed up. This is a work in progress so I am open to ideas


Sweet G15 V1 yo!


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Sweet G15 V1 yo!


Thats a G11 isnt it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Thats a G11 isnt it?


Well spotted.

Sweet G11 V1 yo!


----------



## Fantasysage

U3011 love:


----------



## staryoshi

Here's my temporary setup.

The table is an ugly mofo, but it's height-adjustable. I'll take a hand-me-down to save $150-200







At least until I go for a tri-monitor setup next year


----------



## Balsagna

Let's just say for $129 for the size of that desk... it's a steal. It's a Z-line gemini. I got it at our local Staples, it'll fit any setup just fine. Sorry for the bad pics, my Droid X takes wonderful pictures sometimes, and bad pics other time

And sorry for the clutter on the desk.. I need drawers lol


----------



## wot

I just got ikea fredrik


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 
U3011 love:










Background please, I haven't changed mine for the last 2 months. Preferably in 1600x900 if you have the link to the original.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wot* 
I just got ikea fredrik

















I have the "bigger brother" version of that desk. I love it, what about you?


----------



## erocker




----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
















Nice integration with the rest of the room!

How loud is it? I see a lot of fans/hard drives there lol


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Nice integration with the rest of the room!

How loud is it? I see a lot of fans/hard drives there lol


The loudest thing in there is my 9800GT that I use for a PhysX card. The Xigmatek fans are quiet as well as the fans in the radbox. The two side fans on the radbox can be loud when set to their highest setting, but I only set them high when I'm doing overclocking runs. Really though, noise doesn't bother me as 90% of the time I'm wearing full cup headphones.


----------



## Infernus-cz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*



















ive never seen watercoolin' system in that form... GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


The loudest thing in there is my 9800GT that I use for a PhysX card. The Xigmatek fans are quiet as well as the fans in the radbox. The two side fans on the radbox can be loud when set to their highest setting, but I only set them high when I'm doing overclocking runs. Really though, noise doesn't bother me as 90% of the time I'm wearing full cup headphones.










What kind of clock are you able to run with all of that on your CPU?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erocker*


The loudest thing in there is my 9800GT that I use for a PhysX card. The Xigmatek fans are quiet as well as the fans in the radbox. The two side fans on the radbox can be loud when set to their highest setting, but I only set them high when I'm doing overclocking runs. Really though, noise doesn't bother me as 90% of the time I'm wearing full cup headphones.










True you have a fan controller and headphones, problem solved


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Background please, I haven't changed mine for the last 2 months. Preferably in 1600x900 if you have the link to the original.


It was on interfacelift.


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


What kind of clock are you able to run with all of that on your CPU?


The hot CHIV chipset is being cooled as well.

PII 965 Currently at 4ghz 1.44v
CPU/NB @ 2.8ghz
RAM 1400mhz 6 6-6-18


----------



## Drake.L

New monitor


----------



## EmMure

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erocker* 
The hot CHIV chipset is being cooled as well.

PII 965 Currently at 4ghz 1.44v
CPU/NB @ 2.8ghz
RAM 1400mhz 6 6-6-18









nice 5h's u got there


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
New monitor









Yum. I like it.


----------



## Xraven771

Update of mine -

Desk Area

















Work Area-


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l3ebs* 
thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?

abso-***n-lutly!!! i love mine, most speakers distort up towards the top end but these are like crystal clear at full noise, with bunch of different inputs, buy em, buy em now!!! lol

and l3ebs if thats your room?!? u have too much money, lmao very nice, if my room looked like that i would definately never leave it, i spend way to much time on my pc as is!!!


----------



## Infernus-cz

Actual one in my cave


----------



## BankaiKiller

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n...urrent=082.mp4


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


New monitor










Looking good!
Do you work keyboardless?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*





Actual one in my cave










Nice setup! Lots of space!

And I'm there


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


nice 5h's u got there


I love them!







Best headset I've owned, and I've owned more expensive headsets for sure. I won't be getting rid of these until they completely fall apart.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Looking good!
Do you work keyboardless?









Nice setup! Lots of space!

And I'm there
























Lol, nooo. I have my peripherals hidden


----------



## Balsagna

Here:

This was when I was in college! Figured I'd post this as well - Went to college as an IT major.





































Two people were in the dorm room -- The guy I was with was a pretty avid gamer himself, I ended up building him a computer there too lol


----------



## fshizl




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


...


I wish those keyboards weren't so expensive.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


New monitor










The Hundreds!


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thumpersd* 
the hundreds!

it's huge! :d


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
New monitor









beautiful


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I wish those keyboards weren't so expensive.

ABS M1? I got mine for $30. Spilled tea on it though









The Filcos are the $130 ones.


----------



## mbudden

I thought that was the keyboard that was like 300$?
The cute bluetooth one.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I thought that was the keyboard that was like 300$?
The cute bluetooth one.

The HHKB's are around $300.


----------



## jgarcia

Sad story...this was my set up










Bought the 2 LCD Samsungs on BF and one burnt out like in 48hrs. I returned it and was going to exchange it but they had no more. So i just decided that i was going to buy another like the LED i already had. My wife was not happy about the 300$ purchase.

So this is me now










Oooooo...my wife is never gonna let me buy another monitor.


----------



## sequencius

^lmao


----------



## tensionz

This page is too good looking. Will have to wait for a uglier page to post my current setup.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I wish those keyboards weren't so expensive.


Claim monopoly for it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The HHKB's are around $300.


sigh...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *haquocdung*


Claim monopoly for it.










lol. i wish.


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## KG363

That looks good, but it doesn't show your "computer room"


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamikaze_* 
snip


We have very similar systems, hows the gaming performance with those 465? Have you consider OC your cpu?


----------



## sarngate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


That looks good, but it doesn't show your "computer room"


He's a borrower, the inside of the case IS his computer room.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamikaze_* 









Looks like we have the same cooler









only mine looks out of place with every other fan and color being black and red


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## kremtok

Well done, yellowtoby!


----------



## Infernus-cz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
















are you kiddin? never seen dis be4


----------



## Skoobs

that is SO awesome...


----------



## sgilmore62




----------



## Manyak

sgilmore62: I see an SLR lens on your desk!!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
sgilmore62: I see an SLR lens on your desk!!

I only see the lens..?


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


snip


That's awesome!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
















Very awesome pic!

Count on a Canuck for creativity (All that time we have when it snows 11 months out of the year







)

My home office below. Planning to paint the room and currently desk shopping for a large L shape (so I can get rid of the two desks I currently have). Also disregard the CRT monitor







My other 27" Samsung that usually sits there died (transformer) and waiting for warranty replacement.

Also planning to use two jointed monitor arms for the two once the new desk is in.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

pretty standard set up.


----------



## Kritz

Nothing special but special enough to sign up


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kritz*


Nothing special but special enough to sign up









http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/732/dsc00766c.jpg[IMG][/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Good first post. Welcome.

I like your set up. Simple.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Very awesome pic!

Count on a Canuck for creativity (All that time we have when it snows 11 months out of the year







)

My home office below. Planning to paint the room and currently desk shopping for a large L shape (so I can get rid of the two desks I currently have). Also disregard the CRT monitor







My other 27" Samsung that usually sits there died (transformer) and waiting for warranty replacement.

Also planning to use two jointed monitor arms for the two once the new desk is in.


everyone knows it doesn't snow in toronto, you should come up to barrie and feel the rath where going threw







20" in one day, and its been snowing for three.
also go to ikea for the new desk.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kritz*


Nothing special but special enough to sign up








*snip*


Welcome to OCN bud.


----------



## yang88she

finally got my 3rd 2007fp ips


----------



## De-Zant

Oh it's you again!









I (again) LOVE that setup. You know what? That 3x portrait eyefinity. You know what needs to happen? CRYSIS needs to happen. Now. And I want screenshots.









But seriously, have you tried crysis or any other of the graphics gods? I bet that they look awesome with that setup. 1600p IPS







3600x1600 not limited by 16:10 1600p IPS









What kind of FPS are you getting? (with any game)


----------



## desijatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
finally got my 3rd 2007fp ips










i have to ask which setup do you like better?


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



sgilmore62: I see an SLR lens on your desk!!


 It's a Sony A350K I bought for myself a couple of Christmas's ago.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gall...php?photo=1680


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kritz*


Nothing special but special enough to sign up












Nice, welcome to OCN. I spy Super Nintendo!


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Oh it's you again!









I (again) LOVE that setup. You know what? That 3x portrait eyefinity. You know what needs to happen? CRYSIS needs to happen. Now. And I want screenshots.









But seriously, have you tried crysis or any other of the graphics gods? I bet that they look awesome with that setup. 1600p IPS







3600x1600 not limited by 16:10 1600p IPS









What kind of FPS are you getting? (with any game)


I will have some pics posted up, Crysis would possibly drag my system to a halt as I only a 5850 powering the eyefinity displays (waiting on the 6xxx series).

I will post some CSS, SC2, and GRID etc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *desijatt*


i have to ask which setup do you like better?


I didn't want to choose, I sold my 2nd 3007 wfp-hc b/c I couldn't afford the deskspace or horse power...well and other than using the in portrait, it just wasn't practical for me.

So I went w/ the best of both worlds for me







so I can have both @ the same time...now if only my marriage will work out that way...j/k hun! (she isn't a current member of OCN haha)


----------



## Kritz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paquitox*


Nice, welcome to OCN. I spy Super Nintendo!










I still play it from time to time...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


I didn't want to choose, I sold my 2nd 3007 wfp-hc b/c I couldn't afford the deskspace or horse power...well and other than using the in portrait, it just wasn't practical for me.

So I went w/ the best of both worlds for me







so I can have both @ the same time...now if only my marriage will work out that way...j/k hun! (she isn't a current member of OCN haha)


Question: Are the actual panels (ignoring the bezel) of the 2007FP's the same width as the 3007FP's height?

I'm ditching my second 30" screen too, as I don't benefit at all from having my second monitor that size, and am just wondering how well these others match up.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Question: Are the actual panels (ignoring the bezel) of the 2007FP's the same width as the 3007FP's height?

I'm ditching my second 30" screen too, as I don't benefit at all from having my second monitor that size, and am just wondering how well these others match up.


They match up perfectly....when I don't run any gaming it is nice to be able to do 20x30x20 w. One gpu w. Total resolution of 4960x1600


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


They match up perfectly....when I don't run any gaming it is nice to be able to do 20x30x20 w. One gpu w. Total resolution of 4960x1600


Cool - that's what I intend on doing too







. Any way to tell if a 2007fp is IPS or PVA when buying them? Or am I going to have to do this completely by luck of the draw?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Cool - that's what I intend on doing too







. Any way to tell if a 2007fp is IPS or PVA when buying them? Or am I going to have to do this completely by luck of the draw?


16ms G2G = S-IPS
8ms G2G = PVA


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


16ms G2G = S-IPS
8ms G2G = PVA


Cool, but what about serial numbers or something? Any sort of label?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Cool, but what about serial numbers or something? Any sort of label?


I honestly cannot remember off hand. 
I think the PVA one was a different revision. Though you would need to look that up.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I honestly cannot remember off hand. 
I think the PVA one was a different revision. Though you would need to look that up.


Alright I found it, thanks


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *desijatt*


i have to ask which setup do you like better?


i'd find the one on the left with the 30" better. 2560+1200=3,760
vs 
the 3 2007 lcds = 3600

the 30" setup is bezeless.

for gaming i'd only use the 30".


----------



## yang88she

You can check if the panelists ips or pva by the revision and make ie. if it is made in Mexico than it is most likely ips...I will post a link when I find it on how to check


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


You can check if the panelists ips or pva by the revision and make ie. if it is made in Mexico than it is most likely ips...I will post a link when I find it on how to check


Lot of Two 2007FP's
Rev A05
Last four of serial are 2CPL and 2CCL
Made in Mexico

Total price paid: $307

So yup, time to sell my 3008WFP! In case anyone here wants it it'll be up in the marketplace soon.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
snip

I gotta know what the hell do you need 12GB of ram for?


----------



## Ckaz

This is my bedroom where I do most of my living. I've got my desk, speakers, hooka collection, work table etc. etc.
I hardly leave this room..


----------



## suntori3

^ How do you like those Monitor Audio speakers? Worth buying?


----------



## Manyak

That argileh on the left is sweet


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


That argileh on the left is sweet










I like the one on the right.
I need buy another, since a friend decided to use mine and never return it...
No biggie. Wasn't worth hundreds or anything.


----------



## Mongol

LOL...that's almost how we pronounce it...nargileh.

edit: no we per-se since im only half gobble-gobble.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
LOL...that's almost how we pronounce it...nargileh.

edit: no we per-se since im only half gobble-gobble.









lol.
i believe in different places it's either or.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
lol.
i believe in different places it's either or.

Argileh, nargileh, shisha, hookah, hubbly bubbly, water bong...


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
That argileh on the left is sweet










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I like the one on the right.
I need buy another, since a friend decided to use mine and never return it...
No biggie. Wasn't worth hundreds or anything.

Thank you both. I've got family in Egypt, so I used to import them from there and sell them in Canada. Those three are from my personal collection, but I used to sell many different colours and sizes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suntori3* 
^ How do you like those Monitor Audio speakers? Worth buying?

Fantastic speakers. I got mine for a steal of a price too ($500 for in store demo's). If you can find them at a discounted prices, buy them and don't look back. I recommend you hear them first though, as with all speakers.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

A bit messy but here is my office


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984* 
A bit messy but here is my office










I spy another trackball user!!! YIPPEE!!! Love the American flag, too!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Argileh, nargileh, shisha, hookah, hubbly bubbly, water bong...

Hehe hubbly bubbly...I like that one









I've never heard it called Argileh/Nargileh..only shisha/hooka/water bong..

Where does the Argileh come from?


----------



## Mongol

Argileh/Nargileh...'tis a middle eastern thing.










(or in my case, asia minor)


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Hehe hubbly bubbly...I like that one









I've never heard it called Argileh/Nargileh..only shisha/hooka/water bong..

Where does the Argileh come from?

It's the original Arabic name for it, and most countries still use it. Shisha is slang.

There's also "goza" by the way, which is what they call it in Egypt when some hash is mixed in with the tobacco


----------



## mbudden

I use shisha around my white friends, and I use argileh around my brown friends. Even saying shisha around my white friends, they get confused. Have to say "hookah" lol.


----------



## Ckaz

^ ha this guy knows his stuff. Some people now refer to the tobacco itself as shisha, and Narghila is most commonly used in Israel. In Egypt, it is most commonly called Shisha. Hooka is the american way of saying it.


----------



## Mongol

I thought 'Bubbler' was the american way of saying it.









LOL


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
I thought 'Bubbler' was the american way of saying it.









LOL

Bubbler makes me think of something else that's smokeable...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Bubbler makes me think of something else that's smokeable...

Yeah, I love smoking "tobacco" out of my bubbler..


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Bubbler makes me think of something else that's smokeable...

...and I'm sure people don't use nargileh for that.










lol..I don't smoke rly..aside from the occasional Cohiba.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
^ ha this guy knows his stuff. *Some people now refer to the tobacco itself as shisha*, and Narghila is most commonly used in Israel. In Egypt, it is most commonly called Shisha. Hooka is the american way of saying it.

That is SO wrong, the tobacco is called "Tambak", of which there are two kinds - "M3assal" (the flavored stuff that everyone knows) and "3ajameh", which is made by taking wet tobacco leaves and wrapping them around each other to form the "head", and letting them dry in that shape, and doesn't have any additional flavors added.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah, I love smoking "tobacco" out of my bubbler..










Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
...and I'm sure people don't use nargileh for that.










lol..I don't smoke rly..aside from the occasional Cohiba.









Oh you guys....
And I've seen someone mix shisha & "tobacco" before. I'm guessing it's a way to smoke? haha.

But Cohibas? Nice.
When my dad was in Kuwait, he was able to purchase a bunch of Cuban cigars.


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
That is SO wrong, the tobacco is called "Tambak", of which there are two kinds - "M3assal" (the flavored stuff that everyone knows) and "3ajameh", which is made by taking wet tobacco leaves and wrapping them around each other to form the "head", and letting them dry in that shape, and doesn't have any additional flavors added.

Exactly why when i ran my business, I just called it a hooka. Everyone has a different way of saying it, so I just went with what was most commonly known in my area.


----------



## slytown

New apartment.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 









headphones and tissue on the bed....


----------



## motoray

my current setup. Nothing fancy


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
New apartment.









I see a SL-1200 (MK5?) and SM-57. Win.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
my current setup. Nothing fancy

















Maybe it's because I live in California, but that TV up there scares the bejesus out of me. It's an Earthquake hazard waiting to happen


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Maybe it's because I live in California, but that TV up there scares the bejesus out of me. It's an Earthquake hazard waiting to happen









With ya.

Please tell me that TV is secured somehow! I can almost see a clamp on the top left of the photo, but it may be wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Maybe it's because I live in California, but that TV up there scares the bejesus out of me. It's an Earthquake hazard waiting to happen









Forget an earthquake, what if someone pulls on that RCA cable?


----------



## motoray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Forget an earthquake, what if someone pulls on that RCA cable?









ya its secured lol. That tv came with the house so havnt had time to get rid of it. Just moved in like a week ago. And im not in cali at the moment due to navy







.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I see a SL-1200 (MK5?) and SM-57. Win.

Nice catch. Yea, it's MK5. The Sm-57 is hard to spot too. I mix the MK5 thru my computer. That's a sin to some people, but I don't care.


----------



## slytown

More pics of the rest of the new apartment.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
snip

Thinking about getting me a loft above a business myself. Just don't like the fact you have to park in the street.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Thinking about getting me a loft above a business myself. Just don't like the fact you have to park in the street.









I can park at the heritage center behind if I want.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
I can park at the heritage center behind if I want.









Where abouts I live. There is only parking on the streets


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Messing around with my new camera.


----------



## Chicken_Lover

The computer room....

Main area with desktop and Asus G73 lappy.









Ghetto server corner.









Opposite wall dvd collection and PC build bays covered in crap.


----------



## Liighthead

woahhh boiii

nice room ^ get a bit hot in their?


----------



## 98uk




----------



## Chicken_Lover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
woahhh boiii

nice room ^ get a bit hot in their?

Yes it does... nice in winter not so nice in summer!

I normally just funnel the lounge aircon into there over summer with a few positioned doors.


----------



## mfb412

you have a lot of MX518's


----------



## Chicken_Lover

Haha... yeah its the only mouse for me! I love the MX-518! As you can tell.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
you have a lot of MX518's

And one N52!


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken_Lover* 
Haha... yeah its the only mouse for me! I love the MX-518! As you can tell.

Best mouse ever...!!









Nice setup btw!


----------



## mfb412

I have one too and i love it.
My steelseries kinzu gets some love on my laptop though


----------



## T-bone Steak

Refer to my original post Here for comparison


























Please excuse the sucky iPod touch pictures.


----------



## Chicken_Lover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfe_vern* 
And one N52!

I also love the Nostromo N52 pads.... i was always hitting the wrong keys on the keyboard (and my hand was cramped) now with this thing i never do and my hand is also relaxed.

I have 2 of them... looking for a third, i think Belkin have sorta partnered up with Razer now and there blue.


----------



## Tirabytes

Just cleaned my room and why not right?


----------



## Draggin




----------



## Mootsfox

That's cool that your cell phone takes like a 20MP shot, but since there's not monitors to display that resolution, please resize your damn pictures for use on the web. Paint can resize, so can imgur, photobucket and others if you want to skip a step. (try to limit the longest size of your image to 1280 or 1000 pixels). This is what I see. Sweet room dude.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Draggin said:


> [/quote[/URL]] I really like it.


----------



## Xapoc

My... poor netbook...


----------



## Draggin

Mootsfox said:


> That's cool that your cell phone takes like a 20MP shot, but since there's not monitors to display that resolution, please resize your damn pictures for use on the web. Paint can resize, so can imgur, photobucket and others if you want to skip a step. (try to limit the longest size of your image to 1280 or 1000 pixels). This is what I see. Sweet room dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote[/URL]] If you waited until the shot downloaded the site would of put it into a nice little RESIZED box for you.


----------



## airplaneman

Mootsfox said:


> That's cool that your cell phone takes like a 20MP shot, but since there's not monitors to display that resolution, please resize your damn pictures for use on the web. Paint can resize, so can imgur, photobucket and others if you want to skip a step. (try to limit the longest size of your image to 1280 or 1000 pixels). This is what I see. Sweet room dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote[/URL]] LOL! This.


----------



## Xapoc

A lot of people tell the forum not to resize photos.


----------



## mbudden




Xapoc said:


> A lot of people tell the forum not to resize photos.


 ... It's uber lame. Like seriously, I have to wait like 10 seconds for it to load on my PC. I could imagine the speed on my netbook...


----------



## De-Zant




mbudden said:


> ... It's uber lame. Like seriously, I have to wait like 10 seconds for it to load on my PC. I could imagine the speed on my netbook...


 I have fast interwebz but my PC takes forever to load images. I DON'T CARE. What I do is camp in the live feature and open every interesting thread in a tab. If it's a picture rich thread, I'll just wait 10 seconds before entering.... SIMPLE.


----------



## sequencius




De-Zant said:


> I have fast interwebz but my PC takes forever to load images. I DON'T CARE. What I do is camp in the live feature and open every interesting thread in a tab. If it's a picture rich thread, I'll just wait 10 seconds before entering.... SIMPLE.


 this EZZZZ


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11634962*
> ... It's uber lame.
> Like seriously, I have to wait like 10 seconds for it to load on my PC.
> I could imagine the speed on my netbook...


Wait, what's uber lame? Telling the forum not to resize or people having humongous pictures?


----------



## Mootsfox

I tell the forum not to resize.

I don't have a problem with file SIZE, it's the resolution.

I just want to be able to see the whole picture on my screen without having to open it in a new tab, or do something to it.

That screenshot was to show what it looks like when I scroll down through the pictures thread and only see 1/16th of the damn photo, and have no idea what is going on in the picture, and have no desire to find out because it's too much work to just to view an image.


----------



## Nemesis158

Heres mine:


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11637656*
> Heres mine:


Nice setup you got there.

Also, Mr. Grumpy Moderator.

Happy?


----------



## Xyro TR1

*pets Moots* It will all be okay...









Anyway, since I have at least one computer in every room but the garage and the bathroom, have a video that I randomly took and put a B-Complex song to.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxKqO2cv_fA[/ame[/URL]]

(and yes, I know I need a bigger TV...)


----------



## N_Scorpion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11638717*
> *pets Moots* It will all be okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I have at least one computer in every room but the garage and the bathroom, have a video that I randomly took and put a B-Complex song to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, I know I need a bigger TV...)


Very sleek, very clean... My favorite!


----------



## Shane1244

:O What's downstairs!!! ^_^


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N_Scorpion;11638860*
> Very sleek, very clean... My favorite!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11638971*
> :O What's downstairs!!! ^_^


An amazingly dirty garage.


----------



## Yukito

Use firefox.
Download Image Zoom.
???
Profit.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

You're making me feel bad now, Moot. I forgot to resize pictures from my 50D on here before


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;11638537*
> Nice setup you got there.
> 
> Also, Mr. Grumpy Moderator.
> 
> Happy?


Very! That's a great size for a picture.









Since I'm done whining, here's my room.



















Also thanks for the pets Xyro.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11640852*
> Very! That's a great size for a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm done whining, here's my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for the pets Xyro.


Where's the record player?


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;11633913*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant Corner right.


geez, as clean as that is. ill raise you 3x24"


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;11643883*
> Where's the record player?


Downstairs with the audio equipment.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11604345*
> Oh you guys....
> And I've seen someone mix shisha & "tobacco" before. I'm guessing it's a way to smoke? haha.
> 
> But Cohibas? Nice.
> When my dad was in Kuwait, he was able to purchase a bunch of Cuban cigars.


Supposed to be getting some for the holidays.

Or Romeo Y Julieta.









(and a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue)

woo!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11648991*
> Creeper...












I just have an in-browser EXIF reader. I'm a photographer and I go around on the photo forum here and on POTN and part of what I look for is to see what settings people use on their pictures to get the result. The GPS tag shows up on the EXIF data when I put my mouse cursor over the picture.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11649465*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have an in-browser EXIF reader. I'm a photographer and I go around on the photo forum here and on POTN and part of what I look for is to see what settings people use on their pictures to get the result. The GPS tag shows up on the EXIF data when I put my mouse cursor over the picture.


What Add-on is that? I use FxIF but it doesn't show when I roll my cursor over.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11649494*
> What Add-on is that? I use FxIF but it doesn't show when I roll my cursor over.


I'm on Google Chrome and this is the addon I use.


----------



## Draggin

that's why you always resize in paint people.

o.o


----------



## Liighthead

changed my room around... well moved back into mums house but still haha

























*sorry for crap photos* ^ rig







38mm fan ftw!

need more room :/ their 19" screens and a nzxt vulcan ( cornor ) cm elite 341 on the right of the screens

and yeh bit of a mess :] but pretty clean to what it was 3 or 4 days ago


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11650433*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed my room around... well moved back into mums house but still haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for crap photos* ^ rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38mm fan ftw!
> 
> need more room :/ their 19" screens and a nzxt vulcan ( cornor ) cm elite 341 on the right of the screens
> 
> and yeh bit of a mess :] but pretty clean to what it was 3 or 4 days ago


If that's clean I wouldn't ever want to see messy


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11650599*
> ^ wait wat!? how the?
> 
> yeah hahaha oh well :] when i get some more draws i can clean up the random cornor.. making room for more stuff to be thrown their


GPS tag is embedded in the EXIF data. It shows up right away since I have an in-browser EXIF reader. All I really need to do is put my mouse on the picture, click on the "GPS" tag that shows up, and up pops Google Maps.


----------



## eseb1

Nothing special, other than a IPS display and a Canon HF S200.


----------



## Liighthead

^ nice setup







clean from what can see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11650605*
> GPS tag is embedded in the EXIF data. It shows up right away since I have an in-browser EXIF reader. All I really need to do is put my mouse on the picture, click on the "GPS" tag that shows up, and up pops Google Maps.


fair enough  so thats for any 1? lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;11650633*
> fair enough  so thats for any 1? lol


Only if your camera uses a GPS location device and embeds the tag in the EXIF data. It's more common in smart phones than in actual dedicated cameras, but there are some DSLRs that have GPS locators in the body itself. In this case, the camera was from an iPhone 3GS with GPS location on.

Even then, you'd have to look at the EXIF data to see the GPS tag. Normally you'd have to download the picture, Right Click -> Properties -> Details, but some photographers have in-browser EXIF readers that can display the EXIF information by hovering their mouse over the picture.


----------



## Greg121986

My tower now sits on the floor. I prefer it on the desk.


----------



## bfe_vern

You can use an EXIF stripper to remove the info. You can find one here:

http://www.softpedia.com/downloadTag/EXIF+Data+Stripper


----------



## Draggin

or just right click the image and clear it yourself. Lol.

I don't care if people know where I live but I'm not posting with my phone so I don't care once more. =]


----------



## nam3le5s

Overall








Desktop








Lights off Desktop








Lights off Side








HAFxICE








Internals


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nam3le5s;11652270*
> Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights off Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights off Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAFxICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internals


ZOMG Same mouse and KB as i have XD
G110 and G9x SWEET


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11651389*
> wow that's horrible....


Eh, the GPS tag was one thing about EXIF data that I think people should be more aware about. It's a relatively new yet unmarketed aspect, hence why people leave the tags on.

Personally I think EXIF readers are a very valuable tool. I know a fair bit about photography but I still need a lot of improvement, and EXIF data on photography forums help me figure out what settings to try to get a desired effect.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirabytes;11630095*
> Just cleaned my room and why not right?


I love the portrait mode screen, find it so useful to browse the web, its all 1024 width anyways...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11638717*
> *pets Moots* It will all be okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I have at least one computer in every room but the garage and the bathroom, have a video that I randomly took and put a B-Complex song to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, I know I need a bigger TV...)


It's an amazing house, looks soo nice! I like the amount of christmas trees you have








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11640852*
> Very! That's a great size for a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm done whining, here's my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thanks for the pets Xyro.


Where do you enter/exit?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11652667*
> Where do you enter/exit?


The door to the right of the desk. It's a full size 30" door, but merging the photos makes it look weird.


----------



## nam3le5s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11652383*
> ZOMG Same mouse and KB as i have XD
> G110 and G9x SWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your G110 lights are so much brighter!!








Am gona trade mine in for a G510 soon though.. heh


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nam3le5s;11655566*
> Your G110 lights are so much brighter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am gona trade mine in for a G510 soon though.. heh


Actually that was just because my camera was on auto and it makes things brighter. notice how bright everything else was? its just so one can see the kb's lights......


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11656807*
> It could have also been an inconsistency in Google maps. *not even Google is perfect you know*


I refuse to believe that.


----------



## Boyboyd

Got new speakers today. Excuse the messy wire, that's only until amazon deliver my 5m RCA cable that i can hide under the carpet.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11658414*
> Got new speakers today. Excuse the messy wire, that's only until amazon deliver my 5m RCA cable that i can hide under the carpet.


Wow. I'm really envious of your loft.


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks. It's not as big as it looks. Wide angle lens ftw.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11658512*
> Thanks. It's not as big as it looks. Wide angle lens ftw.


Big doesn't matter.







It just looks like a cozy little place.


----------



## Mootsfox

Let's avoid posting personal data in the future please.

If you have an iPhone, tap "Don't allow" when it asks for your location.

Or resize in paint.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Hmmmmm.........

Horrible picture but you get the idea.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11658512*
> Thanks. It's not as big as it looks. Wide angle lens ftw.


It's not so much the size as it's the room itself for me. I just like how nice and cozy it looks, like one of those vacation homes you rent out high up in the snowy mountains


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11658852*
> It's not so much the size as it's the room itself for me. I just like how nice and cozy it looks, like one of those vacation homes you rent out high up in the snowy mountains


Thanks. It is really cosy







I love having the entire top floor of my house to myself. I'll be sad to move out though.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Thanks. It is really cosy







I love having the entire top floor of my house to myself. I'll be sad to move out though.


Aren't you the one with the 500+ year old house?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11660254*
> Aren't you the one with the 500+ year old house?


1667 so... 343 years old. My house pre-dates some countries lol.

oliverw92 lives in one built in the 1500s. Maybe you're thinking of him.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11660303*
> 1667 so... 343 years old. My house pre-dates some countries lol.
> 
> oliverw92 lives in one built in the 1500s. Maybe you're thinking of him.


Your house predates my country


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


1667 so... 343 years old. My house pre-dates some countries lol.

oliverw92 lives in one built in the 1500s. Maybe you're thinking of him.


Can we get a pic of the outside? That's freaking sweet.
I wish I had a house that old.... But I'd be like a North American Indian Hut lol


----------



## Moltar

Here is an update of what I work with everyday.


----------



## Liighthead

^ guess you dont use those top 2 screens very much? compaired to the bottom ones

nice setup though. what u do for a living?


----------



## Moltar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


^ guess you dont use those top 2 screens very much? compaired to the bottom ones

nice setup though. what u do for a living?


The top left monitor is used for Skype, music, and temperature monitoring programs. The top center is used for video streaming, SSH Terminals, and VM.

As for what I do, I am an IT administrator for a e-learning hosting company. We host websites for companies/schools to facilitate e-learning environments. I also do a bit of graphic work. Not to mention gaming on the bottom 3 isn't bad.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moltar*


Here is an update of what I work with everyday.











I like it.

Edit - OMG you have a Das!!!!!!!! I want the professional silent model so bad. I asked for it for the christmas wishlist thingy here on OCN.


----------



## Moltar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


I like it.

Edit - OMG you have a Das!!!!!!!! I want the professional silent model so bad. I asked for it for the christmas wishlist thingy here on OCN.


Yeah, I love my Das S Ultimate. Since it doesn't have any markings my wife stays off my computer because she can't tell what see is typing. WIN!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moltar*


The top left monitor is used for Skype, music, and temperature monitoring programs. The top center is used for video streaming, SSH Terminals, and VM.

As for what I do, I am an IT administrator for a e-learning hosting company. We host websites for companies/schools to facilitate e-learning environments. I also do a bit of graphic work. Not to mention gaming on the bottom 3 isn't bad.


hey neighbor can come over to borrow a cup of sugar?







Wow you put that six core to work don't ya? That looks freaking awesome with the scripts running on top monitor.

EDIT has any one read the tags for this thread, lol.

"Tags
batcave, battle stations, bragging corner, command center, comp pictures, computer, computer desk, computer room, home studio, laboratory, lair, man cave, manhole, official thread, pics, room, sanctuary, showcase, the office, the room, virginity den, workspace"


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;11662330*
> Here is an update of what I work with everyday.


Looks awesome!


----------



## Moltar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


EDIT has any one read the tags for this thread, lol.

"Tags
batcave, battle stations, bragging corner, command center, comp pictures, computer, computer desk, computer room, home studio, laboratory, lair, man cave, manhole, official thread, pics, room, sanctuary, showcase, the office, the room, *virginity den*, workspace"


That's my favorite!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moltar*


That's my favorite!










There was more than that. It looks like a mod cleaned them up though.


----------



## manumanok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eseb1;11366127*
> Nice try. 3rd from the top: http://www.home-designing.com/2008/10/ultimate-computer-setups


I know this is a late response, but Im sure most, if not everyone knows im just playing around







just chill, a little joke wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Gunfire

Omg, this is just mind blowing.

http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/208great/


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11665638*
> Omg, this is just mind blowing.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/208great/


That is sexy.

But the biggest question remains..... how many remotes does he have?!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11665705*
> That is sexy.
> 
> But the biggest question remains..... how many remotes does he have?!


who cares! (( oh n 5000 in one? maby







))

if i had that ill be happy to run around changing everything by hand lol


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11665638*
> Omg, this is just mind blowing.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/208great/


I think that is the definition of "more money then sense"


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;11666068*
> I think that is the definition of "more money then sense"


someone's jealous...


----------



## null_x86

Lol! Jealous? Hell no. I just think thats beyond overkill.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11665638*
> Omg, this is just mind blowing.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/208great/


That's impressive on a technical level, but it's not for me. (like avatar really).

He has too many speakers.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;11668024*
> Lol! Jealous? Hell no. I just think thats beyond overkill.


Here on OCN, "Overkill" is a banned word


----------



## null_x86

Overkill Overkill Overkill


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Here on OCN, "Overkill" is a banned word










It should be censored.

O*******


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That's impressive on a technical level, but it's not for me. (like avatar really).

He has too many speakers.


dude i believe audio is more important than visuals, i would have and eargasm here!


----------



## texaspaid

Lights off.










Lights on...
































































And my trusty sidekick Droid X.


----------



## FEAR.

^ I like it


----------



## Xraven771

Current : 
































Ps. Sorry for bad quality , couldn't find usb cable xD


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiveron*


looks like we have the same cooler :d

only mine looks out of place with every other fan and color being black and red


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


That looks good, but it doesn't show your "computer room"


It's only an update of my previous post on a few hundred pages back. ^^


----------



## Lunatic721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721;8377982*


Just to flash back to my first post ever in this thread. See the mess?

Well, I have nothing different from last post (It is very different from the one above), but I finally got my room in a state of cleanliness fit to present to others, so now I can show you the whole thing!

*The Setup:*










*Behind the Monitors:*










*I sleep here:*










*Buffalo Weather:*










*Modest Pile of Vinyl:*










*Noble Assessment of Vinyl:*










*Possibly my most prized possession in the room:*


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11658414*
> Got new speakers today. Excuse the messy wire, that's only until amazon deliver my 5m RCA cable that i can hide under the carpet.


Wow , nice room


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney;11658687*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.........
> 
> Horrible picture but you get the idea.


what tube amp is that


----------



## kamikaze_

Nothing to extraordinary about my room, very basic.

















































































4.0GHz!









I'm only 19







, so that's the most I can afford for right now.


----------



## Boyboyd

Does your chair have no back? That would kill me sitting there all night.


----------



## kamikaze_

I've had it for years and years. I'll be buying a new one soon. But since I'm so used to it having no back, it does not bother me too much.


----------



## ThumperSD

I cant sit up straight more than 1 hour without something to lean my back on


----------



## kamikaze_

I usually would just lean my elbows or arms on my desk.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;11725082*
> I usually would just lean my elbows or arms on my desk.


Now that would mean you'd have a arched back. Not good posture.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11726832*
> Now that would mean you'd have a arched back. Not good posture.


Posture smoture.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


I usually would just lean my elbows or arms on my desk.


is this you....


----------



## brucex

the desk is an ikea galant corner desk
the monitors are dell 2007fp


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Sorry for crappy pics didnt have my good camera on me


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucex;11734868*


Welcome to OCN!

Nice clean setup with a power bar hanging by short cords lol
I think everybody have been in that situation









You're not tripping in those cords?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;11735145*
> Sorry for crappy pics didnt have my good camera on me
> *snip*


How many computers do you have? I'm quite lost on the count...









And those 4.1 Altec Lansing speakers!!! I though I'd never see somebody else that has a pair of these!


----------



## bgtrance

here is one I found on my phone, my bed is a blue bunk bed that matches the wall paint and a brown Persian rug on the floor.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11735155*
> How many computers do you have? I'm quite lost on the count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those 4.1 Altec Lansing speakers!!! I though I'd never see somebody else that has a pair of these!


I have 3 Operable machines and 3 for parts
and yeah ive had these Lansings forever and man have they been abused


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;11735244*
> I have 3 Operable machines and 3 for parts
> and yeah ive had these Lansings forever and man have they been abused


Sweet!
I had mines since... 2001? I remember playing Starcraft in my basement and a girl was doing my homework so she can watch me play after... never understood her, but it was awesome


----------



## Aximous

Hmm, I want a girl like that


----------



## kamikaze_

raidmaxGuy ftw!
I use a 730W Raidmax power supply, I've had it for a while now.
It's still got life since 2007.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11726832*
> Now that would mean you'd have a arched back. Not good posture.


so?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;11739120*
> so?


hop off mah dick yo.
just because i blew you out of the water doesn't mean you got to follow me around and post things about what i say.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11738522*
> Sweet!
> I had mines since... 2001? I remember playing Starcraft in my basement and a girl was doing my homework so she can watch me play after... never understood her, but it was awesome


haha, lucky!


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11658414*
> Got new speakers today. Excuse the messy wire, that's only until amazon deliver my 5m RCA cable that i can hide under the carpet.


Are you a hobbit?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Are you a hobbit?


Nope. 6' tall









There's only a few places I need to duck down though.


----------



## brucex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Welcome to OCN!

Nice clean setup with a power bar hanging by short cords lol
I think everybody have been in that situation









You're not tripping in those cords?


lol yeah couldn't find long enough zip ties to tie them to the desk. gave up trying to keep them organized. all the wires are in the back so no trippin at all


----------



## cgg123321

Yeah that's a USB Christmas tree.


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*











Yeah that's a USB Christmas tree.



Did you build that desk?

If not, what model is it?


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dealth0072*


Did you build that desk?

If not, what model is it?


It's some ikea desk i got many, many years ago







I'll climb under there and see if the sticker is still there.

edit: LOL it's called the JERKER 000.305.68 ikea


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


It's some ikea desk i got many, many years ago







I'll climb under there and see if the sticker is still there.


Alright, I am in the market for a new desk and that would be PERFECT for where I want to put it.









Protip: Never buy the Staples Mercury corner desk, it has build quality issues ahaha.

edit: lol, thank you. It seems to be discontinued though. :c


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dealth0072*


Alright, I am in the market for a new desk and that would be PERFECT for where I want to put it.









Protip: Never buy the Staples Mercury corner desk, it has build quality issues ahaha.

edit: lol, thank you. It seems to be discontinued though. :c


Yeah it's a pretty old desk. It's quite simple though, I bet you could just buy 4 legs and a big door and make things happen









The monitor stand I made out of lego and a board I found in the alley


----------



## Kaiga

Crappy phone pic, will be posting my new setup in upcoming 2011 though


----------



## computeruler

I think I had that same chair.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vibrancyy

pfft, i gots a jerker.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@Aaron_Henderson
Nice room you got there.. very neat


----------



## Projectil3

My Desktops New Look! XD


----------



## mbudden

Uh oh.
IB4 5.1 Nazi's.


----------



## KG363

THAT'S NOT 5.1!!!!!
lol

@vibrancyy
That looks sweet


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@Aaron_Henderson
Nice room you got there.. very neat










Thanks! But picture is deceiving...it was neat at the time, but when I get into a big project it can get destroyed pretty quickly. It's usually an organized chaos though. Still needs some paint, I just haven't got around to it since I can't decide on a colour and I'm not looking forward to moving all my furniture and equipment around.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;11761968*
> THAT'S NOT 5.1!!!!!
> lol
> 
> @vibrancyy
> That looks sweet


Uhhhh yes it it. its just badly rearrange thats all. Is it use for the purpose of surround sound, NO, but its still 5.1 setup.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11760807*
> My Desktops New Look! XD


whats the point of buying 5.1 and setting it up wrong? might as well just buy a 2.1 and save money


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a!!!!1;11769239*
> whats the point of buying 5.1 and setting it up wrong? might as well just buy a 2.1 and save money


To clarify my picture & to defend myself against the people that have OCD (Don't worry about it, I do too) about Speaker layout...
I hate having my channels mixed up & I get OWNED by a guy that was behind me when I heard it BESIDE me..

I have the Rear Right/Left Behind me, One on a desk & another on a speaker stand.

Thx

** Edit ** - The only reason I had all speakers on the table was to show that I had a 5.1 setup guys


----------



## MasterFire

That wooden plugbox-hiding thing would be pretty awesome to make a computer case out of...


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterFire;11769433*
> That wooden plugbox-hiding thing would be pretty awesome to make a computer case out of...


That is precisely what I was thinking about. My imagination ran wild!


----------



## imuri

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imuri;11769830*
> I'll just leave this here


Nice Setup , and welcome to OCN


----------



## GJF47




----------



## jdcrispe95

Not to shabby I hope, that CRT is gone now, so its just the pretty 17" LCD <3

Edit: yes that brown square thing is a proper Intel Pentium Processor.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Enjoy, got a camera today.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBSzjoenQ1I[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon;11774352*
> Enjoy, got a camera today.


nice system.

but shame on the dusty desk lol..


----------



## DeathAvenger

Alright well i just redid my room this week and I love it! PS: I'm a horrible photographer and didn't have the best camera( Yes i know, excuses,excuses







)

Quick overview(Laptop is on a small table with wheels since I usually bring out in the living room right next to my room)









All the posters









It took forever but I'm proud of my cable management

















My Computer from above









My small bed to accommodate the small room


----------



## YangerD

What is your motherboard sitting on top of??


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11776225*
> What is your motherboard sitting on top of??


The antistatic bag it came in ..


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger;11776232*
> The antistatic bag it came in ..










How you turning your system on? Or does that board have a power button?


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11776297*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you turning your system on? Or does that board have a power button?


Look carefully by the PSU in the first picture, you see that little silver thing ? Yea that's a corrupted useless usb key, but its metal







press it up against the jumpers and BAM! But I usually leave my pc on sleep and never turn it off except for updates and such, even then i press restart







So I rarely have to go and do that.


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger;11776318*
> Look carefully by the PSU in the first picture, you see that little silver thing ? Yea that's a corrupted useless usb key, but its metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> press it up against the jumpers and BAM! But I usually leave my pc on sleep and never turn it off except for updates and such, even then i press restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I rarely have to go and do that.


Why not get a case....


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free;11776342*
> Why not get a case....


It costs something ?







. Long story is when I built my sig rig i only had 800 and I made it fit by not buying a case since it's not exactly essential, instead put more money into a gpu and what not. Now I'm liking the look and it'd ruin what I just did to my room if I bought one. To be honest, temperatures are the same, I dust it out every 2 weeks or so and everything's fine with it. I should be getting a new rig in summer anyways


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;11775401*
> nice system.
> 
> but shame on the dusty desk lol..


'Tis what happens when you occupy the desert.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger;11776232*
> The antistatic bag it came in ..


uhhhhhhhhhh

you put ur motherboard ON THE ANTISTATIC BAG?????????????????????


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;11776450*
> uhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> you put ur motherboard ON THE ANTISTATIC BAG?????????????????????


The outside of the bag isn't AntiStatic. The inside is. Turn it inside out and you'll be fine. I did this for a while


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11776456*
> The outside of the bag isn't AntiStatic. The inside is. Turn it inside out and you'll be fine. I did this for a while


oh aiiiiiiiiiight gotcha


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11776456*
> The outside of the bag isn't AntiStatic. The inside is. Turn it inside out and you'll be fine. I did this for a while


Yup







Exactly what I did. Figured it was a lot smarter than letting it sit on the shelf.


----------



## Gunfire

^^ Where did you score all those posters?


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11777147*
> ^^ Where did you score all those posters?


look like print outs to me.


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11779065*
> look like print outs to me.


Yup







Got them done at staples, brought in 11 1080p pictures, got them all printed on 11x17" photo grade paper. The bunch cost me something like 14$ and looks great. Figured was a much better price and got exactly the pictures I wanted.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Since the room was clean and I just got a new tv today I decided to take new pics. TV is a Samsung 40" LN40C630. Upgraded from a 32" vizio that my parents are buying off me. The cans hanging on the bed are Denon D1001s. Those lights go all the way around the room btw. Any questions just ask.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Stop punching your wall, it makes your mom cry.

And next time take the kleenex off the desk. We all know what it's for and so does your mom. It makes her cry when you do that.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11787550*
> We all know what it's for and so does your mom. It makes her cry when you do that.


Lies.

Every time you do that. God kills a kitten. Think of the kittens!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11787550*
> Stop punching your wall, it makes your mom cry.
> 
> And next time take the kleenex off the desk. We all know what it's for and so does your mom. It makes her cry when you do that.


You're trying to hard bro.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;11787930*
> You're trying to hard bro.


yup


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;11787930*
> You're trying to hard bro.


*_too_*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibrancyy;11759763*
> pfft, i gots a jerker.


Nice setup, I just ordered my 2nd and 3rd 28" monitors for 2d surround. Can't wait to set 'em up.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;11787463*
> Since the room was clean and I just got a new tv today I decided to take new pics. TV is a Samsung 40" LN40C630. Upgraded from a 32" vizio that my parents are buying off me. The cans hanging on the bed are Denon D1001s. Those lights go all the way around the room btw. Any questions just ask.


yus!!!! another G51 owner <3


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super pissed;11787550*
> stop punching your wall, it makes your mom cry.
> 
> And next time take the kleenex off the desk. We all know what it's for and so does your mom. It makes her cry when you do that.


looooooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## monkuar

You guys asked for it:


----------



## monkuar

Lol cause it's a current pic of my room? I don't do edit or clean up anything, just like when I make youtube tutorials I don't use intros/whatnot I get right to the point.. yea i'll clean up the piss later, but not now, i live in the garage dude, i hate walking all the way to the bathroom just to take a piss..


----------



## ljason8eg

That's....disgusting. Also do you drink anything? If that's piss, that's the darkest piss I've ever seen.


----------



## monkuar

Lol yea I've been dehydrated lately, cause I got a fridge here:

But my mom see's this stuff and doesn't buy me water anymore because all I do is piss in the bottles, but i got a gift card for christmas so Im buying the 24 pack from wal mart tomorrow so.... it wont be that dark xD xD

oh ya i was gonna post pic of my fridge but nothing in it right now, (hence im dehydrated) hence dark color of pee....

But i need to drink more water though your right it is dark


----------



## FEAR.

OH! MY! GAWD!


----------



## ph10m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11789779*
> What sport is this?


It's the inside version of bear grylls.

first on-topic in a few pages to get our eyes off this mess!
(I know the screens aren't matching at all, I got the 24" apple(/hate) screen from my stepdad since he didn't need it anymore, so might as well take it, thinking of getting a 3x 24" setup from benq)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Here is a pic of my setup


----------



## Diabolical999




----------



## FEAR.

Wow your bed is big, nice cover too


----------



## Sizomu

Always Loved this Thread. So here is my All-In-One PC.


















its My TV, My gaming PC(+ Xbox controllers), School PC, my Entertainment center(Music/Movies). actually my only system.
on the left a Acer inspire to take to school/work. Who needs a TV/Radio/Console if you have a good PC.

Great Thread


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu;11790241*


I'm picky about doing SLI with my cards. I need them to all look the same! Nice little setup you got going there, very basic casing.


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


It's the inside version of bear grylls.

first on-topic in a few pages to get our eyes off this mess!
(I know the screens aren't matching at all, I got the 24" apple(/hate) screen from my stepdad since he didn't need it anymore, so might as well take it, thinking of getting a 3x 24" setup from benq)











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sizomu*


Always Loved this Thread. So here is my All-In-One PC.


















its My TV, My gaming PC(+ Xbox controllers), School PC, my Entertainment center(Music/Movies). actually my only system.
on the left a Acer inspire to take to school/work. Who needs a TV/Radio/Console if you have a good PC.

Great Thread


Props to these clean set-ups!

<333

& thanks for the comments on mine!


----------



## Wiremaster

Please don't quote a picture unless you are commenting on something specific in it. Thanks.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Here is my room and setup.


----------



## travva

here's mine with my new tv (half of it in the pic lol) mounted. my desk is unorganized but i keep it that way so i'm not gonna be fake and change it hahaha


----------



## bfe_vern

@BMorrisSly - Nice case. Me likey....mostly likely in my next build.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


@BMorrisSly - Nice case. Me likey....mostly likely in my next build.


Yeah I like this case I still have plenty of room inside with my new GPU that I got for Christmas, could easily fit 3 in there ahah! Although cable management isn't the best as my cables are really bright and hard to hide.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*


Yeah I like this case I still have plenty of room inside with my new GPU that I got for Christmas, could easily fit 3 in there ahah! Although cable management isn't the best as my cables are really bright and hard to hide.


You can give sleeving a try.


----------



## cdoublejj

I have feeling that carpet is really stained and the room must smell so horrid that it burns your nostrils.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkuar;11789480*
> Yeah I'll undercover the shirt that's covering them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol xD


That is disturbing...truly disturbing

As for mine...









Out of school so nothing much in the way of a desk, just my lap. Will upload once school resumes

Edit-Sorry photo is so large...took pic with iPhone and though it would be smaller


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;11794559*
> 
> Out of school so nothing much in the way of a desk, just my lap. Will upload once school resumes


What rainmeter clock is that?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;11794701*
> What rainmeter clock is that?


Pileus, using Calibri Caps font


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkuar;11789540*
> Lol cause it's a current pic of my room? I don't do edit or clean up anything, just like when I make youtube tutorials I don't use intros/whatnot I get right to the point.. yea i'll clean up the piss later, but not now, i live in the garage dude, i hate walking all the way to the bathroom just to take a piss..


I can't believe you do that, nevermind actually admit to urinating in bottles. you've no shame? Thats definately not something to be proud of dude, and not funny.

You wouldn't catch me anywhere near your place. No wonder you get no visitors, lol.


----------



## iPlay NakEd

edit:
lmao @ the bottles of piss


----------



## monkuar

LOL @ Boyboyd sometimes I re open them and re piss them cuz I go no new fresh unopended bottles, but the smell is so horrid if you reopen them that it just is awful, no1 want's to come to my place anyway, especially when we got 21cats 2 dog's. theres piss n **** everywhere in the house anyway, we have to wake up and clean our **** every morning, my mom has a cow and i have go to wipe the dog/cat pee off the floor's in the kitchen every single morning, so all you guys who saying im stick im not, this is just normal, the next garbage man date, i'll just throw them away, no big deal really


----------



## wigseryc

are you serious?!

you re-open bottles to top-up?! errgghhhh


----------



## monkuar

im done talking about this crap with you guys it's my life, i can live however i want, you wanted to see my dam computer pic room so i posted it now enjoy


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkuar;11795945*
> im done talking about this crap with you guys it's my life, i can live however i want, you wanted to see my dam computer pic room so i posted it now enjoy


Cool story bro. But you also posted a second pic showing off your pee bottles.

Someones a bit messed up







. Trust me there's no bragging rights in it, only water cooling does that, peeing in bottles doesn't qualify. Also, i wouldn't recommend you use pee to cool your system (in case you get any ideas)

Would make an interesting study, mind.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;11795765*


I hate your avatar so much


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkuar;11795945*
> *snip*you wanted to see my dam computer pic room*snip*


Nobody _wanted_ to see _that_.


----------



## Alfwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkuar;11795802*
> ...*no1 want's to come to my place anyway*...


Hell I wonder why.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;11793339*
> You can give sleeving a try.


You sir, need to look at my picture again! Haha.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

lol at the white stuff on the cabinet behind the desk


----------



## gonX

13000 (unless more cleaning happens)


----------



## Pinkerton

My modest setup. I always preferred a clean simple look. Labels provided for anyone who just wants to know.

LG W2363D 23" Monitor, Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround Sound. HP Photosmart. Motorola Droid









Razer Tron 5600dpi Laser Mouse. Saitek Eclipse III Keyboard









Sony Bravia 32" Television. Disk Network Reciever, SkipDr (lol)


















Thank you


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11797452*
> 13000 (unless more cleaning happens)












You just wanted 13000 didn't you! Didn't you!


----------



## gonX

And infraction/warning talk isn't allowed either. Looks like you need a good ol' reread of our rules.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11797838*
> And infraction/warning talk isn't allowed either. Looks like you need a good ol' reread of our rules.


will do


----------



## Cyph3r

My setup, pretty boring, not much to say really:


----------



## pengs

Living room has become a second office.


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;11791117*
> I'm picky about doing SLI with my cards. I need them to all look the same! Nice little set-up you got going there, very basic casing.


Completely agree, but it's hard to find a 2gb version of GTX285 especially in the same colour as my 1 GB version. I am very glad there are Both EVGA. (at least something.)


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## Gunfire

Old school SNES FTW


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

I don't know if it's just me, but all those systems right next to the window seem super easy to jack from the outside if it's left open XD


----------



## Paradox me

Always loved the PAL SNES/Super Famicom design. What did North America do to Nintendo that landed us this horrid thing? D:


----------



## Hanjin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slick Slab McKnab*


I don't know if it's just me, but all those systems right next to the window seem super easy to jack from the outside if it's left open XD


Haha you would have to be pretty bold where I live you'd have to climb up a couple of stories and be seen by everyone.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradox me*


Always loved the PAL SNES/Super Famicom design. What did North America do to Nintendo that landed us this horrid thing? D:











Its moar better


----------



## ginnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vibrancyy*


pfft, i gots a jerker.


















are you running a matrox TH2GO? im running 3 19" Dells on my Th2go, and have been running it for 7-8 years now..... i never thought of running wide screens with it, as i was under the impression it wouldnt work well with it?

i had one 19" dell in the center, and two (cheap) KDS 19's on the L/R, then the 2 kds monitors crapped out, and i had a hard time finding two more 19" dells, as their not wide screens, and its hard finding "non-widescreens!".... my local PC shp guy found them for me..... i really like the dells, the picture quality is very good with them! im running them at 3840 x 1024, what res are you running those at?

BTW- its kinda a coincidence, our system setup is quite similar, my 4th screen (monitor 2) is a 32" HD LCD.....


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


are you running a matrox TH2GO? im running 3 19" Dells on my Th2go, and have been running it for 7-8 years now..... i never thought of running wide screens with it, as i was under the impression it wouldnt work well with it?

i had one 19" dell in the center, and two (cheap) KDS 19's on the L/R, then the 2 kds monitors crapped out, and i had a hard time finding two more 19" dells, as their not wide screens, and its hard finding "non-widescreens!".... my local PC shp guy found them for me..... i really like the dells, the picture quality is very good with them! im running them at 3840 x 1024, what res are you running those at?


TH2G is an ancient dongle that most people don't bother to buy. AFAIK it does not support resolutions higher than 3840x1024?

This guy has an EYEFINITY setup.

If you have a radeon HD 5 or 6 series card, you can hook up 3 monitors to the card, and game on the 3 of them.
He's running 3x 1920x1080


----------



## ginnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


TH2G is an ancient dongle that most people don't bother to buy. AFAIK it does not support resolutions higher than 3840x1024?

This guy has an EYEFINITY setup.

If you have a radeon HD 5 or 6 series card, you can hook up 3 monitors to the card, and game on the 3 of them.
He's running 3x 1920x1080


I see.... I have an eah 4870, but i threw it back in the desk drawer.... i had it in my HTPC but it made far too much heat,and i had a hell of a time cooling the HTPC, i put my old 8800 GTS back in the HTPC..... im running a GTX 295 im my rig.... and yeah, the TH2go is pretty old! but im still rockin it, and really like it! its done me well, out of all my hardware, its the only thing that hasnt been replaced, or burned out after 8 years.... ;-)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginnz*


I see.... I have an eah 4870, but i threw it back in the desk drawer.... i had it in my HTPC but it made far too much heat,and i had a hell of a time cooling the HTPC, i put my old 8800 GTS back in the HTPC..... im running a GTX 295 im my rig.... and yeah, the TH2go is pretty old! but im still rockin it, and really like it! its done me well, out of all my hardware, its the only thing that hasnt been replaced, or burned out after 8 years.... ;-)


1280x1024 monitors are pretty easy to find.

Check stores. They WILL have them. If not, for some unkown reason, check the local internet auction. They might also have them.

But AFAIK those panels should still be available..


----------



## ZainyAntics

I'll update thursday when I get it wallmounted... Just got it on boxing day for $749









Sony Bravia EX500 46" 120Hz


----------



## Dealth0072

This desk was intended to be a corner desk but it was never used as one. The actual desk is falling apart, it shakes if I type hardly or spin my mouse in a circular motion, etc. I plan to move my bed to where my current desk is so my father can get onto the roof and work when he needs to deal with leaves and snow and the such, gutters and all that.

I plan to buy an IKEA Jonas and place it against the wall to my left and place my tower on top of that soon. So I'll post once I get all that sorted out!


----------



## Aximous

Nice room you got there, also I got the same usb fridge


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginnz;11803303*
> I see.... I have an eah 4870, but i threw it back in the desk drawer.... i had it in my HTPC but it made far too much heat,and i had a hell of a time cooling the HTPC, i put my old 8800 GTS back in the HTPC..... im running a GTX 295 im my rig.... and yeah, the TH2go is pretty old! but im still rockin it, and really like it! its done me well, out of all my hardware, its the only thing that hasnt been replaced, or burned out after 8 years.... ;-)










, I am using an eyefinity set up like said above. My Resolution is 5760 x 1080. I have 3 [24"] Acer LED Monitors, & well, that tv is a 42" on the wall







almost similar.


----------



## Mongol

Why would you post such a thing.








Cannt be unseen. Arrrrgh.

Some really nice setups though.


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous;11805442*
> Nice room you got there, also I got the same usb fridge


I just got it for Christmas! XD Which reminds me, I'm going to get a Pepsi to store right now. :3


----------



## Aximous

Pepsi, hehe, I store little cans of beer in it


----------



## Dealth0072

Hah, well I'm much too young to be drinking.


----------



## narmour

It's kinda on an old kitchen table...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour;11808082*
> It's kinda on an old kitchen table...


Wow, that is a tiny kitchen table..









Looks pretty clean though, nice setup.


----------



## SteveClay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;9488003*
> i thought this was the post-your-PC-room-setup thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room... I do realize how incredibly 7-year-old it looks, I'm working on that... I just haven't really cared about it all the way 'till i was 12 then the dreadful monster called homework and the great evil called projects descended. So... yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais les steak-frites


did mommy cut that for you?


----------



## Remix65




----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11803002*
> Its moar better












<3 Super


----------



## LingLing1337

Mouse is a Mionix Naos 3200. Speakers are Cambridge Sirocco S30. Sub is out of picture but it's a Polk 12".

EDIT: I don't use the black speakers, they're only speaker stands for my S30s lol. Terrible acoustics but I haven't bought proper stands yet and they're right at ear height.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LingLing1337;11809701*
> *snip*
> 
> Mouse is a Mionix Naos 3200. Speakers are Cambridge Sirocco S30. Sub is out of picture but it's a Polk 12".
> 
> EDIT: I don't use the black speakers, they're only speaker stands for my S30s lol. Terrible acoustics but I haven't bought proper stands yet and they're right at ear height.


You could probably just get some fabricated somewhere


----------



## SteveClay

SC Records Studio One


----------



## SUPER PISSED

nice


----------



## Mongol

Temporary setup until the mancave aka nerdhut is completed:

It's a little tight...









...but I got used to it quickly.









I refuse to keep Tim on the floor.

















No, I don't bump into that speaker. lol









Nerdporn! errr....blurays and games rly...









...and a couple S-words.

















i know...crap quality pics...Droid 2 camera. :/ Next purchase will be a compact DSLR...possibly a Pen or Sony Alpha.







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mongol

Crap..I forgot to change the exposure setting on my phone cam...oops Didn't realize they were so dark.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Temporary setup until the mancave aka nerdhut *virginity den* is completed:


Fixed.


----------



## Mongol

lol...same difference?


----------



## null_x86

damn mongolid, nice.

have to comment about the thread real quick - have to say its funny how many setups here get posted on /g/.


----------



## Mongol

thanks!









lol..so I've seen...those /b/tards.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


i know...crap quality pics...Droid 2 camera. :/ Next purchase will be a compact DSLR...possibly a Pen or Sony Alpha.







Thanks for looking!


Pen's don't get enough credit. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dealth0072;11803784*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This desk was intended to be a corner desk but it was never used as one. The actual desk is falling apart, it shakes if I type hardly or spin my mouse in a circular motion, etc. I plan to move my bed to where my current desk is so my father can get onto the roof and work when he needs to deal with leaves and snow and the such, gutters and all that.
> 
> I plan to buy an IKEA Jonas and place it against the wall to my left and place my tower on top of that soon. So I'll post once I get all that sorted out!


OMG IS THAT REI FROM EVA?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;11811881*
> Pen's don't get enough credit. *Best bang for the buck.*


Disagree immensely.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveClay;11810052*
> SC Records Studio One


good ****. is it comfortable playing the midi keyboard in that position..
i have a 61 key midi keyboard im finding hard to place...

i bought it 2 years ago (to use with a computer based daw) but never got to it.

what music do u make...


----------



## Bubeerj

Where all my battles and wars commence got my G15, G9, and my lovely Acer H243H, need a new desk though.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*












My future case, lovely!!!


----------



## sexybastard




----------



## bfe_vern

@sexybastard - Nice pano.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


.


----------



## Mongol

lol


----------



## Projectil3

Lol


----------



## De-Zant

@sexybastard

Where do you watch the TV from?


----------



## Gunfire

@sexybastard - I have found you a new avatar


















It moves


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just finished hooking these babies up!


----------



## Gunfire

I used to have that desk







^^^


----------



## galaxie83

New Setup.
Just added 3 Asus 27", Razer Naga, and Razer blackwidow.


----------



## to_the_zenith

@galaxie83 - Freaking awesome man, that's a setup I'd be proud of


----------



## Whycocomagh

hey, what do you guys think of this build i'm putting together - any help would be appreciated

Case - Antec Dark Fleet DF85 full tower
Motherboard - MSI Big Bang Xpower X58 ATX
CPU - i7950 Quad Core
CPU Cooler - Coolit Vantage
Memory - 12 GB (3x4GB) Corsair xm53 dominator DDR3 1600 (w/fan)
PSU - Antec 1200W 80plus gold
HD - Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
SSD - OCZ Vertex extended Sandforce 2.5" 120 GB
Optical - LG WH10 Bluray writer 10 X
Optical - LG GH 22L550 22x/22x dvd rw w/lightscribe
GPU - MSI geforce GTX570 Fermi 732Mhz 1280MB 3.8Ghz


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whycocomagh;11824792*
> hey, what do you guys think of this build i'm putting together - any help would be appreciated
> 
> Case - Antec Dark Fleet DF85 full tower
> Motherboard - MSI Big Bang Xpower X58 ATX
> CPU - i7950 Quad Core
> CPU Cooler - Coolit Vantage
> Memory - 12 GB (3x4GB) Corsair xm53 dominator DDR3 1600 (w/fan)
> PSU - Antec 1200W 80plus gold
> HD - Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> SSD - OCZ Vertex extended Sandforce 2.5" 120 GB
> Optical - LG WH10 Bluray writer 10 X
> Optical - LG GH 22L550 22x/22x dvd rw w/lightscribe
> GPU - MSI geforce GTX570 Fermi 732Mhz 1280MB 3.8Ghz


Make your own thread about that









You can ask questions about how to place it in your room though


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whycocomagh;11824792*
> hey, what do you guys think of this build i'm putting together - any help would be appreciated
> *snip*


wrong place for that post man, start a new thread somewhere like the General Hardware section; you'll get a lot more feedback when it's in the appropriate place.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Here's my setups... sorry for the crap quality mobile pics, at least it has panorama function though








The *HTPC*, where I spend the majority of my time.









The *Shiggles* rig, it just sits there and folds... occasionally get use with the odd LAN party every once in a while.









And *Black Knight*, my gaming / uni studies rig


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11824065*
> @sexybastard
> 
> Where do you watch the TV from?


from my bed... if you look at the pic you can see I took it from my bed. I find my laying in bed the most comfortable for marathon viewing sessions. Breaking Bad seasons fly by while laying on my ass lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11822129*
> lol


lol nice... never seen that one before








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11824563*
> @sexybastard - I have found you a new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It moves


LOL i tried to use this for OCN but even resized its too large a file

I had to settle for a picture


----------



## moonmanas

computer + sound play room


----------



## waar

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.

tv is just sitting there collecting dust, along with my ps3 since the tv is broken and i have no games for the ps3 anyway lol.

and im a fan of stormtroopers


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;11826254*
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.
> 
> tv is just sitting there collecting dust, along with my ps3 since the tv is broken and i have no games for the ps3 anyway lol.
> 
> and im a fan of stormtroopers


Holy cow! Those are some bright green walls! Lookin good though!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;11826254*
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.
> 
> tv is just sitting there collecting dust, along with my ps3 since the tv is broken and i have no games for the ps3 anyway lol.
> 
> and im a fan of stormtroopers


Are you Passion? lol


----------



## Penryn

Setup until I get 2 more 24" monitors for eyefinity goodness...


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11824646*
> New Setup.
> Just added 3 Asus 27", Razer Naga, and Razer blackwidow.


mm. so clean. +props.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11824646*
> New Setup.
> Just added 3 Asus 27", Razer Naga, and Razer blackwidow.


Wow nice setup!!

What is that pad under the keys and mouse? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## JFuss

I attempted to clean up but got bored








Ive got plans to build a decent corner desk but i just need the money first.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11824618*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11824646*


Mind if I ask where you guys got your wallpapers? Both look fantastic


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11830179*
> Mind if I ask where you guys got your wallpapers? Both look fantastic


Wall base.net

Use the nsfw filters if you're at work though.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11830196*
> Wall base.net
> 
> Use the nsfw filters if you're at work though.


OH MAH LAWD.
+Rep for you sir.
I've been looking for good wallpaper sites & can never find any!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11830310*
> OH MAH LAWD.
> +Rep for you sir.
> I've been looking for good wallpaper sites & can never find any!


That is *THE* wallpaper site. You're welcome.

But it causes this to happen


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That is *THE *wallpaper site. You're welcome.

But it causes this to happen


I've downloaded... 135 files, 100MB's worth of 1080p.
And this is without hitting the NSFW button. LOL.
I could just imagine if I did. Some really nice wallpapers.
I found a good site with amazing wallpapers. But they put a water mark on the bottom right. It's hidden by the clock and everything... But it's like wthell.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


Holy cow! Those are some bright green walls! Lookin good though!


it's not too bad, but im looking to change them sometime soon. and ty!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Are you Passion? lol


i don't get it


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I've downloaded... 135 files, 100MB's worth of 1080p.
And this is without hitting the NSFW button. LOL.
I could just imagine if I did. Some really nice wallpapers.
I found a good site with amazing wallpapers. But they put a water mark on the bottom right. It's hidden by the clock and everything... But it's like wthell.


Mind sharing what site that is?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Mind sharing what site that is?


wallbase.net


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


wallbase.net


Not that one, the other one the other poster was mentioning.


----------



## Mongol

triplescreenwallpapers.com

doesn't have too many...but it's got some nice ones. I has them all.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11832969*
> Mind sharing what site that is?


The one I was using? Remember it puts things on the bottom







But the toolbar does hide them.

This one
Here is another. A little NSFW but nothing bad.
Here


----------



## elitez28

My desk, I'm moving soon and I'll replace it with a giant desk and add another U2711.


----------



## danglersaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour;11808082*
> It's kinda on an old kitchen table...


Which model Samsung is that? She looks great. =P


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11810233*
> Temporary setup until the mancave aka nerdhut is completed:


where u get the wallpaper did u make it yourself its sweet


----------



## Mongol

Right HERE.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11833811*
> The one I was using? Remember it puts things on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the toolbar does hide them.
> 
> This one
> Here is another. A little NSFW but nothing bad.
> Here


Oh Olga... <333333


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark;11828935*
> Wow nice setup!!
> 
> What is that pad under the keys and mouse? I'm looking for something like that.


It's a XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL Mouse Pad

Works nice. Has a nice rubber grip on bottom. pretty strong stuff.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11830417*
> That is *THE* wallpaper site. You're welcome.
> 
> But it causes this to happen


what is this?


----------



## Sly.aces

I assume you're talking about the software. That's TreeSize free.

Found here.

Could also check out WinDirStat.


----------



## Shiveron

I've never heard of that wallbase site but you guys should check out 4walled.org

It's epic. Truly epic. Constantly updates, no bs on the site, endless scrolling. Also has a nsfw filter. I have hundreds of wallpapers from 4walled.


----------



## loop0001

woot. another site to collect from!


----------



## iSpark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


It's a XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL Mouse Pad

Works nice. Has a nice rubber grip on bottom. pretty strong stuff.


Thank You much!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiveron*


I've never heard of that wallbase site but you guys should check out 4walled.org

It's epic. Truly epic. Constantly updates, no bs on the site, endless scrolling. Also has a nsfw filter. I have hundreds of wallpapers from 4walled.


Check out Wallbase. I seriously have downloaded +500MB's of 1080p wallpapers. ~900 files and I am still going. lol


----------



## Bennythen00b

Meh, I prefer nik.bot.nu. Veeery similar to what 4scrape used to be, except for the fact that 4scrape used to break all the time.

Oh, and are we compteting on who's got the most wallpapers? ^^


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11824618*
> Just finished hooking these babies up!












Nuff said


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11841835*
> Meh, I prefer nik.bot.nu. Veeery similar to what 4scrape used to be, except for the fact that 4scrape used to break all the time.
> 
> Oh, and are we compteting on who's got the most wallpapers? ^^


A 4chan folder isn't wallpapers. It's usually nudes/videos of girls. Maybe try your actual wallpaper folder.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11839878*
> It's a XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL Mouse Pad
> 
> Works nice. Has a nice rubber grip on bottom. pretty strong stuff.


Mats like that are great. Never thought I would have any use for them but I picked up a pair of smaller cheapies at Frys. They measure 14x17. I lay cases on it when working on them so they don't get scratched. Also when taking apart things that have to be broken into smaller pieces.


----------



## lanken123




----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11841835*
> Oh, and are we compteting on who's got the most wallpapers? ^^


Sure, if you want to go there.










I admit, there's alot of raw photos in there from my camera, but yeah.


----------



## mbudden

I have over 1.2Gb's of downloaded wallpapers now, that've downloaded since the user posted the place to get them. ~1,400 files. I have more than that, that's just the new folder.
Very few duplicates that I flushed out. I think I have enough wallpapers to hold me over for a while.


----------



## linkin93

Can't get a good photo because it's dark. Major changes: Screen and using headphones instead of a 2.1 system.

I need a new desk.


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;11849705*
> Sure, if you want to go there.
> 
> *image snip*
> 
> I admit, there's alot of raw photos in there from my camera, but yeah.


You did notice my folder sais 19.000 images, right?


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11841904*
> A 4chan folder isn't wallpapers. It's usually nudes/videos of girls. Maybe try your actual wallpaper folder.


Oh, you wanna see my 4chan folder? Here you go. No videos, only images.
That last image was the stats of my /w/ and /wg/ folders.










And since this is off topic, here's the latest shot I've got of my room:


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11851325*
> Oh, you wanna see my 4chan folder? Here you go. No videos, only images.
> That last image was the stats of my /w/ and /wg/ folders.


I can barely read that


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


I can barely read that


Maybe you should check the brightness/contrast settings on your monitor. It's very readable here.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b*


Maybe you should check the brightness/contrast settings on your monitor. It's very readable here.










no. it isnt his settings. it's black on gray, impossible to read.

Now please stop with your e-peen and post your computer ROOM not folders.


----------



## esea1494

I think I looked at every page.


----------



## squad

Not much compare to some of these beast set up but it's something LOL.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11851325*


Is this a windows skin? If so, what is it?

*Squad*, to I spy a Deck Legend?


----------



## corry29

Not much has changed, just been keeping it minimalistic and simple,



















added a [email protected], haha


----------



## ZachOlauson

So I just moved, and my room is quite a bit smaller than my old room so I'm still working on getting everything just right. My mom just got a new camera (box on desk haha) and Ive been messing with it so I made a panorama of my new room. So here it is ATM.



My computer is kinda hard to see down there but its my sig rig, nothing too special but I like it.

Also, I have a Asus 24" monitor on the way so I will have 3 soon, although I have no idea where im going to put it.


----------



## ZachOlauson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennythen00b;11851325*


When did this thread turn into "Who has the biggest porn collection"?


----------



## Gunfire

It didn't.


----------



## ZachOlauson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11855694*
> It didn't.


I was kidding, because 4chan is filled with porn haha


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11841886*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said


i only dream of eyefinity like this lol


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZachOlauson;11856290*
> I was kidding, *because 4chan is filled with porn* haha


Well... It kind of is. Go into /r/, /gif/, /hr/, /b/, /rs/, /t/ and the others. And you'll see it's all p0rn.


----------



## sti_boy

Ok, so I'll bite. Here's my somewhat minimalistic setup. Any guesses on the type of chair?


----------



## KG363

Very nice looking


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;11856754*
> Very nice looking


Thanks! It was a bit messier today, but I gave it a good cleanup. It was taken in very low light (hence kinda dark).


----------



## Xyro TR1

Bedroom.


----------



## mbudden

Lights under the bed?


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad;11854373*
> 
> Not much compare to some of these beast set up but it's something LOL.


how do you like the monitor?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11857684*
> Lights under the bed?


I like blue lights! I have 'em under my media center, too.


----------



## DOOOLY

Well I change my room around, and I just wanted to share some pictures. I also added a new addition to my family the 46'' Philips.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esea1494;11854340*
> I think I looked at every page.


Are your eyes are bloodshot by now?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11857805*
> I like blue lights! I have 'em under my media center, too.


I like. I like.


----------



## Pinkerton

I've noticed that alot of you have some great setups and alot of very cool LED lights throughout your place. Is there a place you recommend buying LED lights online or other cool "glowing" devices and lights? Thanks!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinkerton;11857973*
> I've noticed that alot of you have some great setups and alot of very cool LED lights throughout your place. Is there a place you recommend buying LED lights online or other cool "glowing" devices and lights? Thanks!


The lights under the furniture are simple blue LED Christmas lights tied into a switched outlet. The lights behind the displays are standard computer CCFL lights that you would normally put into computer cases, powered by modified computer PSUs that switch on via the same switched circuit.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11857582*
> Bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice room, and photo. What camera?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11858795*
> Nice room, and photo. What camera?


Thanks. The camera is my little Canon T1i/500D with a Sigma 10-20mm.


----------



## stolid

Here's my desk and all the goodies. I used to game on that 24" and then I got the 3 19" monitors for eyefinity.

The 3 19" monitors are hooked to my sig rig's 5770 which works surprisingly well. The 24" is current hooked to the Acer Aspire 1410 on the right, and I use the program Input Director to control both with the same keyboard and mouse.

I'm probably going to wall mount the 24", and tomorrow I'm going to attempt to "convert" a crappy old Nvidia 6200 from PCI-E x16 to x1 using a dremel tool so I can run that 24" off this computer as well.









Forgive my crappy cellphone camera. My digital camera mysteriously broke the other day despite working a day prior and sitting idle and safe in between...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11859022*
> Thanks. The camera is my little Canon T1i/500D with a Sigma 10-20mm.


I've wanted that lens for ages.


----------



## gorb

I wish I could keep my room all nice, clean, and simple, but I don't have anywhere else to put my shelves full of crap


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11862265*
> I wish I could keep my room all nice, clean, and simple, but I don't have anywhere else to put my shelves full of crap


The key is to get rid of all the crap


----------



## gorb

Well, I like having my cds and games and books - I didn't buy them just to get rid of them







No point in having consoles and speakers if not to enjoy listening to music and playing games on them. One of these days I'll try to clear all of my parents' crap out of the closet (and find somewhere else in the house for it)...perhaps that will give me room to get rid of a few shelves.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11862265*
> I wish I could keep my room all nice, clean, and simple, but I don't have anywhere else to put my shelves full of crap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;11862460*
> The key is to get rid of all the crap



Victory is achieved.


----------



## gorb

I don't like selling games or cds. Maybe I'll sell some speakers though









I did get another shelf recently, and already filled it up since my other four were overloaded...now I have to rearrange the crap I've got on those :/


----------



## 98uk

My badger. LD 32LD690 and PS3 are to my right


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11863108*
> I don't like selling games or cds. Maybe I'll sell some speakers though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get another shelf recently, and already filled it up since my other four were overloaded...now I have to rearrange the crap I've got on those :/


My question would be whether or not you actually play all those games and cds you are keeping?

I was in a similar situation probably about 2 years ago, realized that I was just keeping games for the hell of it, even though I wasn't really playing any of them. Once I started selling games, never looked back, now I probably play 50% more games because money isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11863118*
> My badger. LD 32LD690 and PS3 are to my right


What are the bills in that frame?


----------



## 98uk

Iraqi Dinars. Straight from their federal reserve. The face you can see is Saddams.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;11863125*
> My question would be whether or not you actually play all those games and cds you are keeping?
> 
> I was in a similar situation probably about 2 years ago, realized that I was just keeping games for the hell of it, even though I wasn't really playing any of them. Once I started selling games, never looked back, now I probably play 50% more games because money isn't as much of an issue.


I do listen to the music (not from the cds, I rip them). I'm not going to rip something and then sell it.

The games you are right about - they rarely get played. I would play them, except I keep playing cs.


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;11854458*
> Is this a windows skin? If so, what is it?


It is. Linky: http://neiio.deviantart.com/art/APPOWS2010-157033415
I use the Peek one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11853582*
> no. it isnt his settings. it's black on gray, impossible to read.


It's fine here. Maybe my room's a little dark. But yes, it could be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11853582*
> Now please stop with your e-peen and post your computer ROOM not folders.


Sorry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZachOlauson;11855194*
> When did this thread turn into "Who has the biggest porn wallpaper collection"?


Here: http://www.overclock.net/11830417-post13073.html


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid;11860233*
> I'm probably going to wall mount the 24", and tomorrow I'm going to attempt to "convert" a crappy old Nvidia 6200 from PCI-E x16 to x1 using a dremel tool so I can run that 24" off this computer as well.


So, I just did this, and amazingly it worked. I now have the 5770 doing my 3 19" monitors and the 6200 cut down to fit in a x1 slot powering my 24". I guess now I could plug in that 17" that I had unused too.


----------



## Bennythen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid;11866600*
> So, I just did this, and amazingly it worked. I now have the 5770 doing my 3 19" monitors and the 6200 cut down to fit in a x1 slot powering my 24". I guess now I could plug in that 17" that I had unused too.


Nice!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid;11866600*
> So, I just did this, and amazingly it worked. I now have the 5770 doing my 3 19" monitors and the 6200 cut down to fit in a x1 slot powering my 24". I guess now I could plug in that 17" that I had unused too.


You cut the 6200 to make it fit? That works, I guess, since the card isn't all that great. I would probably just have cut up the keying in the slot instead, though.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11866792*
> You cut the 6200 to make it fit? That works, I guess, since the card isn't all that great. I would probably just have cut up the keying in the slot instead, though.


I wanted to do that, but my southbridge heatsink or something would have been in the way. Cutting off the pins I got it to fit in the x1 slot _and_ clear the obstacles. It was the oldest/cheapest PCI-E card I had and I figured it wouldn't miss the bandwidth, especially in its current role.


----------



## Vespa125125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid;11866956*
> I wanted to do that, but my southbridge heatsink or something would have been in the way. Cutting off the pins I got it to fit in the x1 slot _and_ clear the obstacles. It was the oldest/cheapest PCI-E card I had and I figured it wouldn't miss the bandwidth, especially in its current role.


Wait







....... you chopped off some of the contacts? You can do that?


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vespa125125;11867061*
> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... you chopped off some of the contacts? You can do that?


Sure you can. As long as you leave exactly enough for a single (or however many you want) lanes. Have you compared the slots? They're the same, one is just longer with more lanes.










Some reference:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/249291-30-card
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pci-express-scaling-analysis,1572-2.html


----------



## gorb

desk hasn't really changed...i'm using the grilles on the speakers now though:









i did get a red wii to replace the white one

















the new shelf:


----------



## MadeInBrazil

my man cave =]


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## waar

you should clean your monitors lol


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;11868529*
> you should clean your monitors lol


Haah I did AFTER i took the picture.







The flash really brings it out, you can hardly see it IRL.


----------



## gorb

for real


----------



## waar

yeah i have the same problem. i dont even know how they get dirty. i never eat near my computer or even touch my monitor.


----------



## Shane1244

Here's a picture with my nice clean monitors


----------



## Remix65




----------



## EmMure

wow what a mess


----------



## Projectil3

Unts Unts Unts


----------



## SUPER PISSED




----------



## mbudden

I spy tons of PC parts.


----------



## Remix65

thats not a mess the $2100 cash under the keyboard is stacked up neatly.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


thats not a mess the cash under the keyboard is stacked up neatly.


----------



## Remix65

lol


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11868334*


Stop punching your monitor, it makes your mom cry. Next time take a kleenex. We all know what it's for and so does your mom.


----------



## kamikaze_

lol


----------



## Lurker

Man cave complete!


----------



## gorb

nice! now get some speakers and subs


----------



## KG363

Awesome


----------



## manifest3r

That mancave looks hawt


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11857582*
> Bedroom.


I like the fatty fox. Where'd you get him?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11878217*
> I like the fatty fox. Where'd you get him?


This.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurker;11877657*
> Man cave complete!


Amazing place!

I totally want to do something like that soon


----------



## tonkpils37

Wow mine is nothing like what some of you guys have! But I will partake I suppose


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## staryoshi

I too want to know where the fox came from, my girl would love one


----------



## Linixion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;11873183*
> thats not a mess the $2100 cash under the keyboard is stacked up neatly.


What keyboard?


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11878217*
> I like the fatty fox. Where'd you get him?


http://squishable.com/

Full of super cute things


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11878898*
> http://squishable.com/
> 
> Full of super cute things


"Oh no! We're temporarily out of the Squishable Fox! We're working on getting more, but it may take a little while. They have a long way to swim. So in the meantime, check out our other squishable animals. "


----------



## staryoshi

Expensive, but hopefully the fox comes back in stock by valentine's day


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonkpils37;11878518*
> Wow mine is nothing like what some of you guys have! But I will partake I suppose
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Is there a link to that wallpaper, it looks awesome


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;11870658*


Do I spy 6, no, 7, no, 8 laptops?


----------



## Shane1244

i see 10


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11879660*
> i see 10


----------



## Shane1244

Another one between 6 and 4


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11879735*
> Another one between 6 and 4


Is that really another laptop?

REVISED:









EDIT: Also check the tags of this for a good laugh


----------



## Remix65

radio edit.


----------



## dcyli

Alright check this out.

It's a coincidence since today I changed my table..

Here it is before the level up.









Here it is after.









COMPARE THE AWESOMENESS


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## mrshimmy

Heres mine for now. I got a new center channel for xmas which is awesome, but it made my cool tv look small. The price to pay for good sound


----------



## gorb

I want the storm trooper helmet


----------



## mrshimmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11888496*
> I want the storm trooper helmet


Eventually theres going to be a whole stormtrooper. Just one of the million other projects im doing. Thats almost finished as well. I have to get a rivit gun.


----------



## grav1t0n

this thread would be cool if each post had a "thumbs up" option, so that we could rate the most popular setups and have like a "best of" gallery


----------



## giecsar

I'd like to ask those who show off with their folders containing gazillions of pictures from 4chan - do you like, obsessively and compulsively browse that site every day to download each new picture? Because I just took a look and I didn't notice any way of mass downloading content.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


this thread would be cool if each post had a "thumbs up" option, so that we could rate the most popular setups and have like a "best of" gallery


It's called Facebook...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


It's called Facebook...


www.youtube.com


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


It's called Facebook...


Facebook doesn't have an option to rank all posts by highest number of likes. And most people don't post pictures of their computers on their Facebook.


----------



## Pinkerton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Facebook doesn't have an option to rank all posts by highest number of likes. And most people don't post pictures of their computers on their Facebook.


They should lol


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


I'd like to ask those who show off with their folders containing gazillions of pictures from 4chan - do you like, obsessively and compulsively browse that site every day to download each new picture? Because I just took a look and I didn't notice any way of mass downloading content.


I believe there are scripts out there that will scrape 4chan and download all images.


----------



## letsgetiton

I got a new Mionix NAOS 5000 mouse since these pics but...


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


I'd like to ask those who show off with their folders containing gazillions of pictures from 4chan - do you like, obsessively and compulsively browse that site every day to download each new picture? Because I just took a look and I didn't notice any way of mass downloading content.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


I believe there are scripts out there that will scrape 4chan and download all images.


Yes, Firefox Image Host Grabber works great. (if your using FF)


----------



## mbudden

Thanks for telling the noobs that don't know how to do a little bit of searching how to do things.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Facebook doesn't have an option to rank all posts by highest number of likes. And most people don't post pictures of their computers on their Facebook.


They actually have an app for that now lol...


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


New Setup.
Just added 3 Asus 27", Razer Naga, and Razer blackwidow.


























What do we need a keyboard for? (as in Organ/Piano) 
Nice setup though. Waiting for a thin bezel LCD for tri monitors. That's to big of a gap for me right now.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;11803730*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update thursday when I get it wallmounted... Just got it on boxing day for $749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Bravia EX500 46" 120Hz


Yes, that's a little big that close up. Better back your desk away from the wall a few feet too, ha.
A 27-32" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11888496*
> I want the storm trooper helmet


That's the thing i'm most interested in too.


----------



## Madman340

Bahaha... I just went back to when I posted my setup and it's almost exactly the same 9 months later.

http://overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-922.html#post8776291

Now: (monitor is now a 23" 1080p Dell vs LG 1050p)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a!!!!1;11890990*
> this thread would be cool if each post had a "thumbs up" option, so that we could rate the most popular setups and have like a "best of" gallery


Reddit.com has something like that. It's not all that technology oriented though.


----------



## Mongol

P-p-p-please don't turn OCN into Facebook.

If I see a 'like' option, or a "____ likes this" I might cry.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11897690*
> P-p-p-please don't turn OCN into Facebook.
> 
> If I see a 'like' option, or a "____ likes this" I might cry.


----------



## Mongol

fail'd


----------



## cozmo5050

this is the most entertaining thread ive seen on OCN.net so far..


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;11878217*
> I like the fatty fox. Where'd you get him?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11878327*
> This.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11878628*
> I too want to know where the fox came from, my girl would love one


http://www.squishable.com/pc/squish_fox_15/Big_Animals/Squishable+Fox


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *letsgetiton*


What do we need a keyboard for? (as in Organ/Piano) 
Nice setup though. Waiting for a thin bezel LCD for tri monitors. That's to big of a gap for me right now.


I write my own songs in reason. Something I do on the side from playing drums in my current band. The bezels on these monitors are actually quite thin compared to allot of monitors out on the market now. Of course it would be wonderful to have 1/4" bezels or no bezels but you will pay a pretty hefty price im sure.
Some hate it or or don't mind it. At first it was weird but now I don't even notice them.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11900187*
> I write my own songs in reason. Something I do on the side from playing drums in my current band. The bezels on these monitors are actually quite thin compared to allot of monitors out on the market now. Of course it would be wonderful to have 1/4" bezels or no bezels but you will pay a pretty hefty price im sure.
> Some hate it or or don't mind it. At first it was weird but now I don't even notice them.


Yeah, so many people think that you always see them. When I had 3 monitors it very quickly got to the point where your eyes don't even register that space in between them.


----------



## Axxess+

Here's my new lair :3
Cowboy Bebop poster on the way to replace that ASUS one, hehe.








Although I did change those crappy Logitech speakers for some nice Altec Lansings, they're not in the picture though








I use the TV as a second monitor for my music playlists, but mostly for emulators(playing from my bed is awesome hehe) and PS2, and of course watching animus :3


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


Something I do on the side from playing *drums* in my current band.


Can I see your drum kit?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Here's my new lair :3
Cowboy Bebop poster on the way to replace that ASUS one, hehe.








Although I did change those crappy Logitech speakers for some nice Altec Lansings, they're not in the picture though








I use the TV as a second monitor for my music playlists, but mostly for emulators(playing from my bed is awesome hehe) and PS2, and of course watching animus :3


FYI, You have GPS data on you EIFX. I see you.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


FYI, You have GPS data on you EIFX. I see you.


Creeper.


----------



## Emerican

(dj hero anyone?)

















My pictures from me putting this back togetger + final pics got deleted from my camera, so soon ill be updating my build log.









my monitor looks tilted :3


----------



## lanken123




----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emerican*












I







that white Raven.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lanken123*




















CAG FTW!

I like your setup. Similar to my current one that I need to get pics up of.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emerican*


img of nice white case


I love the case. Get some better speakers!


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Can I see your drum kit?


Sure. I changed the setups allot. from a 4 piece to a 6 piece. 
It's a Tama Starclassic Maple in brittish racing green.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I love the case. Get some better speakers!










I must say, Swan M10s would work beautifully.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


Sure. I changed the setups allot. from a 4 piece to a 6 piece. 
It's a Tama Starclassic Maple in brittish racing green.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5327794747_86e9c8655a_z.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5126/5327796519_619179e3ac_z.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Dude, I like that color. What kind of music are you playing? Obviously you have a double-bass pedal. Oh, and nice splash. I don't often see people using those.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Dude, I like that color. What kind of music are you playing? Obviously you have a double-bass pedal. Oh, and nice splash. I don't often see people using those.


Thanks, We play everything from jazz,rock,metal,salsa. Our music is very diverse. I guess you could say it has a good mix of all kinds of genres mixed in. I like to call it fusion madness.

My Band--->Lye By Mistake


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11902060*
> FYI, You have GPS data on you EIFX. I see you.


Dear lord no. ;-;

@Emerican
Me gusta.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11902060*
> FYI, You have GPS data on you EIFX. I see you.


well spotted. but it's EXIF.


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanken123;11902325*


I'm scared for your Xbox360 bro. It could get RROD anytime with such enclosed space.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11902785*
> Thanks, We play everything from jazz,rock,metal,salsa. Our music is very diverse. I guess you could say it has a good mix of all kinds of genres mixed in. I like to call it fusion madness.
> 
> My Band--->Lye By Mistake


Do want your drumkit.
For now i'm happy with my DTX-550K electric yamaha, but a proper acoustic is a distant dream


----------



## lanken123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325;11904012*
> I'm scared for your Xbox360 bro. It could get RROD anytime with such enclosed space.


haha it's cool, I barely touch the thing. I moved it to that position cuz I was messing around with the cables in the back.


----------



## ljason8eg

Messy in here right now as I'm building a new shelf for my diecasts but since I got my new camera I figured I'd snap some pics. I was playing around with my tripod and long exposure and liked this one for some reason. Shamu says hi as well.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've gott ask, why is that whale in a cage?

and nice picutres. what camera do you have?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I've gott ask, why is that whale in a cage?

and nice picutres. what camera do you have?


They're like these storage cube things that can stack on top of one another. There was no other room for him so I threw him in there for the time being lol.

Camera is a Canon Rebel T2i.


----------



## staryoshi

I've heard of Cage the Elephant, but Cage the Whale?









This is just a hunch, but do you by any chance like Nascar?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11914123*
> This is just a hunch, but do you by any chance like Nascar?


Possibly just a little.









I just love collecting die casts.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;11913414*
> Camera is a Canon Rebel T2i.


So jealous.

Signed,
- T1i owner


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11902060*
> FYI, You have GPS data on you EIFX. I see you.


----------



## christian_piper

Well, this is my dorm room. Therefore, all shelving is used... To the left of the computers is an 8'x8' whiteboard... it is awesome for physics homework.

The right monitor can move up and down and match the left monitor when using dual screens on the same computer. It's new.. and I really like it!

Sorry about the image quality- it's a phone camera.. my good camera is at home.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;11915165*
> So jealous.
> 
> Signed,
> - T1i owner


So jealous.

Signed,
- XS owner


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emerican;11902168*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dj hero anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures from me putting this back togetger + final pics got deleted from my camera, so soon ill be updating my build log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor looks tilted :3


You could've moved that hamper, ha.


----------



## loki_reborn

Just a couple of quick pics for the masses to ridicule,


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;11915972*
> So jealous.
> 
> Signed,
> - XS owner


Where does a Rebel XTi stand? I've got one of those.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11916530*
> Where does a Rebel XTi stand? I've got one of those.


With the rest of us, below the 5D MkII.










For real though...

350D = XS
400D = XTi
450D = XSi
500D = T1i
550D = T2i


----------



## mannyfc

me and my woman went to ikea and bam... NEW FUTON... LOVE IT








and to stay on topic....<3SURROUND


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;11913414*
> They're like these storage cube things that can stack on top of one another. There was no other room for him so I threw him in there for the time being lol.
> 
> Camera is a Canon Rebel T2i.


Whatevs.

Signed
-50D user








Nah you know I'm just playing with you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+;11901782*


Eva!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11916530*
> Where does a Rebel XTi stand? I've got one of those.


It's an entry level body set below the XSi/T1i/T2i.

You should wiki the camera. Wikipedia actually has a very nice chart at the bottom of every Canon EOS model page showing where exactly in Canon's lineup the camera falls.

With respect to your camera, it's below the xxD/xD cameras and is behind the XSi/T1i/T2i while ahead of the XT and is more or less equivalent to the XS.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emerican;11902168*
> 
> (dj hero anyone?)
> 
> My pictures from me putting this back togetger + final pics got deleted from my camera, so soon ill be updating my build log.
> 
> my monitor looks tilted :3


I picked up that Walmart entertainment center for my stereo speaker setup and second TV when I nab one for the bed room


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emerican*











my monitor looks tilted :3


I have that exact same TV stand!


----------



## pacho




----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11918889*
> Whatevs.
> 
> Signed
> -50D user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you know I'm just playing with you.
> 
> Eva!
> 
> It's an entry level body set below the XSi/T1i/T2i.
> 
> You should wiki the camera. Wikipedia actually has a very nice chart at the bottom of every Canon EOS model page showing where exactly in Canon's lineup the camera falls.
> 
> With respect to your camera, it's below the xxD/xD cameras and is behind the XSi/T1i/T2i while ahead of the XT and is more or less equivalent to the XS.


Haha, yeah, probably my favorite anime. I did some cleaning up, but I don't have access to my camera right now, I'll update it when I can.
I received my Cowboy Bebop poster, which is placed on the wall on the TV's left(by my POV, so right on top of my monitor), new speakers(Altec Lansings), my fat PS2 being the receptacle for my Slim, my N64 in front of it, some cleaning up in the wires.

In the future, an EVA poster will be to my left when I'm sitting(currently looking through eBay for a nice one), and a shelf for my PS2 games.


----------



## whocarez

Sorry For Cheap Cam lol


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+;11926207*
> Haha, yeah, probably my favorite anime. I did some cleaning up, but I don't have access to my camera right now, I'll update it when I can.
> I received my Cowboy Bebop poster, which is placed on the wall on the TV's left(by my POV, so right on top of my monitor), new speakers(Altec Lansings), my fat PS2 being the receptacle for my Slim, my N64 in front of it, some cleaning up in the wires.
> 
> In the future, an EVA poster will be to my left when I'm sitting(currently looking through eBay for a nice one), and a shelf for my PS2 games.


hey man can you post links for the Eva walls? Thx!


----------



## brl3git

I feel like I'm pro lurking right now just scrolling through all these pages too lazy to clean my room and take a pic lol.


----------



## semajha

just a desk pic.. too lazy to take pics of my room.


----------



## Ryanb213

Update time


----------



## Wiremaster

Ryan, I







your setup.


----------



## kga92

Love the senn's.







(forgot to rotate before upload)

EDIT: Ryan, I like your setup alot. I tried to keep mine as simple as yours but It would not work since I constantly needed my stuff that I had hidden in some box


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11928062*
> _snip
> snip
> snip_
> 
> Love the senn's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forgot to rotate before upload)
> 
> EDIT: Ryan, I like your setup alot. I tried to keep mine as simple as yours but It would not work since I constantly needed my stuff that I had hidden in some box


Which BlackWidow is that?


----------



## rocketman331

Ryan, Where did you get that table?


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;11928146*
> Which BlackWidow is that?


The non backlit one. Just got it a few days ago, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Seems like everyone has a blackwidow nowadays
 






Not necessarily a bad thing. I love mine.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11928364*
> Seems like everyone has a blackwidow nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a bad thing. I love mine.
> ]


Yeah, It's that or a steelseries. A bit too expensive to ship a mechanical one from UK.

You also have a nice phone there I just installed MIUI on my desire, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketman331;11928332*
> Ryan, Where did you get that table?


It's an Ikea Fredrik, I've got one myself and love it


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11928364*
> Seems like everyone has a blackwidow nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a bad thing. I love mine.


Not surprising, really. It's a Razer (much more familiar amongst mainstream users than say Ducky, Das, or Filco) and it's surprisingly affordable for a mechanical.

I still prefer my MX Browns, but hey, at the end of the day I'm just glad there's now mainstream exposure to mechanical keyboards. Maybe this is the beginning of the end of $100 rubber domes


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+;11926207*
> Haha, yeah, probably my favorite anime. I did some cleaning up, but I don't have access to my camera right now, I'll update it when I can.
> I received my Cowboy Bebop poster, which is placed on the wall on the TV's left(by my POV, so right on top of my monitor), new speakers(Altec Lansings), my fat PS2 being the receptacle for my Slim, my N64 in front of it, some cleaning up in the wires.
> 
> In the future, an EVA poster will be to my left when I'm sitting(currently looking through eBay for a nice one), and a shelf for my PS2 games.


Any chance you can post up your Eva wallpapers, or where you found them? It's pretty much my favorite anime too. Watching Honey and Clover right now which is great (and honestly I find to be much better than "mainstream" anime today), but I still prefer Eva


----------



## Adversity

Don't know how good mine is, I'll let you guys decide...


----------



## mbudden

Simple. I like.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11929189*
> Simple. I like.


Agreed. I have a love for simplicity


----------



## Adversity

Thanks! The cables only show with the angle I took the photo at, otherwise, they are invisible.


----------



## brl3git

So I finally stopped being lazy and decided to clean my room somewhat.



























^My addiction


----------



## metalmania31

Here's mine the far right monitor is my TV/old monitor replaced with my main ASUS monitors.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Yeah, It's that or a steelseries. A bit too expensive to ship a mechanical one from UK.

You also have a nice phone there







I just installed MIUI on my desire, I highly recommend it!










Thanks. I daren't change any thing like ROM though. I have no idea where my phone even is now, think it's in my car... lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Not surprising, really. It's a Razer (much more familiar amongst mainstream users than say Ducky, Das, or Filco) and it's surprisingly affordable for a mechanical.

I still prefer my MX Browns, but hey, at the end of the day I'm just glad there's now mainstream exposure to mechanical keyboards. Maybe this is the beginning of the end of $100 rubber domes










I've only ever felt one type of switch, but these aren't anything like i imagined.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brl3git*


So I finally stopped being lazy and decided to clean my room somewhat.


I really like it.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I really like it.


Thanks


----------



## mretgis

my break stuff place


----------



## Draggin

It's super bright, but whatever.

Just an update.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Facebook doesn't have an option to rank all posts by highest number of likes. And most people don't post pictures of their computers on their Facebook.


I post my rig on Facebook.com, lol.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...00000499727995


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brl3git*


So I finally stopped being lazy and decided to clean my room somewhat.


What is your 360 doing on the carpet?!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brl3git;11929778*
> So I finally stopped being lazy and decided to clean my room somewhat.
> -snip-


I dig it. The color-coordinated case front and wall was a nice touch.


----------



## Lyfskills

Here is my latest setup, its a Ikea Galant tabletop mounted to my wall. Not 100% done with everything as you can see by my mess of cables.







I still need to wallmount my monitor and paint the 2x4 brace, oh and some ambient lighting would be nice!




























Heres my old setup before buying/building my new desk:


----------



## Wiremaster

Ok. I love your desk. I love your wall.

Question: how did you run airflow in the A05N?


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;11937125*
> Ok. I love your desk. I love your wall.
> 
> Question: how did you run airflow in the A05N?


Thank you.









Flipped the front 120 to intake, and the rear to exhaust.. Temps are really respectable with the side panel on or off. I never see above 65C on the 460 under full load(auto fan) and the 1055T stays at a cool 35C when SMP folding. I'm using coretemp for CPU temps so it may not be 100% accurate. I wouldn't recommend the stock case fans as they are meant to be almost dead silent and they do not move much air at all for a higher end system. My computer is still virtually silent underneath my desk and I only replace the exhaust with the Corsair fan that comes with the H50.

Cable management is key with how the front intake is setup, you can't block it at all or your temps will be terrible since there is virtually no other way for the case to intake air. My panel is off in the pics because I'm having it laser cut for a window right now, next up is the top of the case for 2x120mm.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11937104*
> Here is my latest setup, its a Ikea Galant tabletop mounted to my wall. Not 100% done with everything as you can see by my mess of cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to wallmount my monitor and paint the 2x4 brace, oh and some ambient lighting would be nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11937234*
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flipped the front 120 to intake, and the rear to exhaust.. Temps are really respectable with the side panel on or off. I never see above 65C on the 460 under full load(auto fan) and the 1055T stays at a cool 35C when SMP folding. I'm using coretemp for CPU temps so it may not be 100% accurate. I wouldn't recommend the stock case fans as they are meant to be almost dead silent and they do not move much air at all for a higher end system. My computer is still virtually silent underneath my desk and I only replace the exhaust with the Corsair fan that comes with the H50.
> 
> Cable management is key with how the front intake is setup, you can't block it at all or your temps will be terrible since there is virtually no other way for the case to intake air. My panel is off in the pics because I'm having it laser cut for a window right now, next up is the top of the case for 2x120mm.


Simplistic. I really like it. Not to mention your rig too.


----------



## hick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11937104*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I forgot I can mout my z4 speakers to the wall, thanks!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11937104*
> Here is my latest setup, its a Ikea Galant tabletop mounted to my wall. Not 100% done with everything as you can see by my mess of cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to wallmount my monitor and paint the 2x4 brace, oh and some ambient lighting would be nice!
> 
> Heres my old setup before buying/building my new desk:


You have a really long driveway.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11938015*
> You have a really long driveway.


I don't get it.


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11938015*
> You have a really long driveway.


I'm guessing you saved the pic and read the GPS data embedded from my iPhone? Creepy man, very creepy.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11938150*
> I'm guessing you saved the pic and read the GPS data embedded from my iPhone? Creepy man, very creepy.


This


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11938150*
> I'm guessing you saved the pic and read the GPS data embedded from my iPhone? Creepy man, very creepy.


Is that a red mustang?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11938150*
> I'm guessing you saved the pic and read the GPS data embedded from my iPhone? Creepy man, very creepy.


I reccomend turning GPS tagging off on your phone if you're posting on here. It's as easy as right click --> exif --> open link in google maps


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11938384*
> I reccomend turning GPS tagging off on your phone if you're posting on here. It's as easy as right click --> exif --> open link in google maps


Hell, For me I just hover over the red GPS tag and it brings up a new layer with a map.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11938416*
> Hell, For me I just hover over the red GPS tag and it brings up a new layer with a map.


What plugin are you using? Yours seems like a much more efficent way of stalking than mine.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyfskills;11938150*
> I'm guessing you saved the pic and read the GPS data embedded from my iPhone? Creepy man, very creepy.


lmao that is the creepiest thing ive ever seen on this entire site


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a!!!!1;11938591*
> lmao that is the creepiest thing ive ever seen on this entire site


You must have missed the bottles of piss post and the 5 pages that followed then.


----------



## mbudden

Don't bring that up...


----------



## hick

I just poo'd in a big slam bottle


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;11938804*
> I just poo'd in a big slam bottle


That's acceptable. You live in Nebraska


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11938611*
> You must have missed the bottles of piss post and the 5 pages that followed then.


i did. wanna summarize it for me?


----------



## mbudden

no. just. no. unless you want another mod coming in here.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollinsoundzboy;11253164*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I see an icon for "Eva Angelina Grinds Well" ?


----------



## mbudden

How cool.... dug up a picture from 105 pages ago...


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11945988*
> How cool.... dug up a picture from 105 pages ago...


yeah i clicked one of the older page numbers at the bottom and it had it maximized on ma screen.


----------



## Gunfire

Page 666, oh noes


----------



## mbudden

I'm on 1331... lol...


----------



## gonX

I'm on 134...


----------



## Tator Tot

Still on page #1


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;11662330*
> Here is an update of what I work with everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> AMD 1090TMotherboard
> Asus Crosshair IV with EK FCBMemory
> G.Skill PI 2200Mhz Graphics Card
> GTX 480 SLI + 8500 GT
> Hard Drive
> Vertex 60GB SSD + Vraptor 300GB + 4tb (Storage)Sound Card
> Xonar Essence STXPower Supply
> Silverstone ST1000Case
> Technofront HWD
> CPU cooling
> Apogee XT w/ BI GTX 360OS
> Windows 7 Pro x64Monitor
> 3x Samsung 216BW + Asus VW266H + Dell 1703


...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;11662448*
> The top left monitor is used for Skype, music, and temperature monitoring programs. The top center is used for video streaming, SSH Terminals, and VM.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;11947775*
> ...


You so jelly









Me too


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11945286*
> no. just. no. unless you want another mod coming in here.


We're always watching Mr. mbudden.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11947476*
> Still on page #1


My internet is crying only by reading that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;11948345*
> We're always watching Mr. mbudden.


Yes indeed


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11947476*
> Still on page #1


Wonder how long it takes the page to load








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;11948345*
> We're always watching Mr. mbudden.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11948465*
> Yes indeed










i knew you guys would chime in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Takes about 10 seconds for the page to load.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11938527*
> What plugin are you using? Yours seems like a much more efficent way of stalking than mine.


Sounds like the one I'm using, which is this one.


----------



## mbudden

This one for Firefox. here

it's called FxIF. right click and select the option to view EXIF data.


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11948797*
> Sounds like the one I'm using, which is this one.


Sweet! Thanks for the link.







Now to find some people to creep out..

EDIT: Scary how accurate the GPS data is on that pic, the arrow is EXACTLY on my room where I took the pic.


----------



## Boyboyd

Ahh chrome. Nevermind then


----------



## Mongol

I was wondering what the 'long driveway' post was all about.

Creeper.

_*hide yo wives, hide yo rigs..._


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lurker*


Man cave complete!



















niiiiiice.

you've raised the bar. i dont know whether i can turn this

















into that. or how long and how much it would take.

my furnace gets loud when it kicks in and the walls need something serious. 
i'd appreciate suggestions from any of u guys turned your caves into palaces.
first i thought of turning my basement into a gym.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11948793*
> Takes about 10 seconds for the page to load.


Yeah, I feel like every page on this site is taking 10 seconds to load... >.>


----------



## staryoshi

Moved my computer desk and such around. It may look ugly, but the table is adjustable, which is win









I'll be in the market for a fancy setup eventually.


----------



## Adversity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


Here's my new lair :3
Cowboy Bebop poster on the way to replace that ASUS one, hehe.








Although I did change those crappy Logitech speakers for some nice Altec Lansings, they're not in the picture though








I use the TV as a second monitor for my music playlists, but mostly for emulators(playing from my bed is awesome hehe) and PS2, and of course watching animus :3


Why does everyone surrounding your 10-20 mile radius have a circular pool in their backyard?


----------



## Tweeky

Looking North and looking South









My Wife tell me I would have to clean My computer room when she gets back from her mothers so I bought her a one-way bus tic-it that way I would have money for more computer parts but now I am so sad because I heard that the Bus Drivers were taking up a collection to send her back!


----------



## Gunfire

Nice CRT collection you have going on there in the back


----------



## _REAPER_

Just moved back to the US.. Thought I would put up a few pics of my new office setup. I am not done yet and have not unpacked everything but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

That desk looks like it has plenty of room for 3 monitors.

Make it so.


----------



## Customx3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That desk looks like it has plenty of room for 3 monitors.

Make it so.


Haha! 3 Isnt enough silly!


----------



## zelix

reorganized...


----------



## tensionz

Temporary home until I move back to my townhouse in a month.









By jswanzy at 2011-01-09









By jswanzy at 2011-01-09


----------



## Ckaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;11951149*
> My Wife tell me I would have to clean My computer room when she gets back from her mothers so I bought her a one-way bus tic-it that way I would have money for more computer parts but now I am so sad because I heard that the Bus Drivers were taking up a collection to send her back!


Wait.. what?


----------



## Pinkerton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ckaz;11954967*
> Wait.. what?












On the next episode of Geraldo


----------



## Kamikaze127

My old crappy PC.




























Took some cocaine before this picture I guess...


----------



## airplaneman

Not crappy, just outdated. Still decent though.

Nice setup, I like the black/green theme you have going.


----------



## NFL

Taken with the iPhone, but still, not missing much.

My dorm room


----------



## mbudden

Dorm? Looks like an apartment on Google Maps.


----------



## Shane1244

Or a crappy dorm room lol.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11956556*
> Or a crappy dorm room lol.


Could be worse...it has a sink in-room, which most dorms on campus don't have


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;11956567*
> Could be worse...it has a sink in-room, which most dorms on campus don't have


Seriously? Epic.


----------



## Shane1244

You guys have some pretty ghetto dorms down there lol.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;11956333*
> Taken with the iPhone, but still, not missing much.
> 
> My dorm room


Indeed, that's a mighty fine cell you have there sir


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;11957126*
> Indeed, that's a mighty fine cell you have there sir


$1800 well spent:thumbsups


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;11957246*
> $1800 well spent:thumbsups


Is that per year? That's pretty good, but if you're living on campus... not so much.


----------



## loop0001

this new trend of tracking down where people are on google maps is seriously creepy...


----------



## mbudden

That's what I said.... But everyone ignored me.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;11956567*
> Could be worse...it has a sink in-room, which most dorms on campus don't have


Oh wow, what I would have given to have a sink in my dorm room..you sir, are lucky on that front.

EDIT: I agree with you mbudden and loop0001, it is pretty creepy. 4chan is one thing, but what's the point here? "Oooh look, I found your house and posted it for the entire world to see!!". IMO there should be some sort of rule against that..


----------



## mbudden

There is such rule.
Quote:


> # Post personally identifiable information or anything else that may jeopardize your privacy and/or safety or that of others


From the TOS, which seems like no one has read. Sure, you could argue that it's the posters fault for leaving EXIF data in their pictures. But in the end, there is no need to make it publicly known & post a map or a picture like someone did earlier on in this thread.


----------



## Boyboyd

I don't think it's a good idea. But at least it's drawing attention to the fact that exif data can hold location information. More people need to be aware of that.

Ignore the blurry patch.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11958851*
> I don't think it's a good idea. But at least it's drawing attention to the fact that exif data can hold location information. More people need to be aware of that.
> 
> Ignore the blurry patch.


Would you consider trades?


----------



## Mongol

I hope the ninja-mods are watching and waiting for the next creeper to e-stalk a picture post. That's some The 'Burbs kinda creep factor.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;11958868*
> Would you consider trades?


Perhaps, what can you offer?

I do love my floor <3. It's just a pain hitting your head every so often.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11958901*
> Perhaps, what can you offer?
> 
> I do love my floor <3. It's just a pain hitting your head every so often.


Well since I'm welsh, I do have allot of sheep to offer, how does that sound?


----------



## snoball

So close to page 1337. lulz


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;11958945*
> Well since I'm welsh, I do have allot of sheep to offer, how does that sound?


Well, do like lamb... but i have to live somewhere. sorry


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11959061*
> Well, do like lamb... but i have to live somewhere. sorry


Oh no no no, these sheep are not for eating







Lol Jokes


----------



## hick

Sorry had to take stripper pole down to make room for a party (why there is a kitchen table in my cave.
Below is my 46" toshiba, poor man surround to left of picture is below my stairs


Sorry I didn't rotate the pic, server rack located under the stairs top to bottom (left to right) CCTV DVR, 110 block, switch and ups, home made ps3 game holder, ps3, onkyo AVR, cave HTPC, media server, ups. I need to remember to put in my other ups. I get the ups's for free from work, the IT guy doesn't realize you can replace the battery.


Computer area now, there is usually a stripper pole where the kitchen table is. Girlfriend graduated from college had about 40 people over saturday.


Left side is where I build, right side is where i play


Close up of my side


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;11958570*
> this new trend of tracking down where people are on google maps is seriously creepy...


c/s


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11958900*
> I hope the ninja-mods are watching and waiting for the next creeper to e-stalk a picture post. That's some The 'Burbs kinda creep factor.


----------



## Hydraulic

Wife made me move my computer into the spare room, which is fine with me because the old place sucked anyways! lol


----------



## Remix65




----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;11958783*
> Oh wow, what I would have given to have a sink in my dorm room..you sir, are lucky on that front.
> 
> EDIT: I agree with you mbudden and loop0001, it is pretty creepy. 4chan is one thing, but what's the point here? "Oooh look, I found your house and posted it for the entire world to see!!". IMO there should be some sort of rule against that..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11958826*
> There is such rule.
> 
> From the TOS, which seems like no one has read. Sure, you could argue that it's the posters fault for leaving EXIF data in their pictures. But in the end, there is no need to make it publicly known & post a map or a picture like someone did earlier on in this thread.


so responsibility lies with posting things that potentially have privacy info on them... and also the problem.. as we have seen.. IF it has information on it... THEN it WILL be exploited


----------



## hick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;11959941*


That sir is hilarious. I grease the support pole when the large strippers come in. Although I don't want to know why you have those pics on your computer


----------



## KGIXXER7

my computer space..


----------



## Boyboyd

That is a really neat setup. Love the desk.

Is that blood on your walls though? lol


----------



## mbudden

I drooled.


----------



## MoonTar

Can you tell I am a console gamer?


----------



## brl3git

Page is 1337 nuff said.


----------



## mbudden

Is there a reason why you have so many original xbox's?


----------



## Boyboyd

Why do you need 6 original xboxes?

Edit. Beaten to it


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;11960031*
> That sir is hilarious. I grease the support pole when the large strippers come in. Although I don't want to know why you have those pics on your computer


c'mon man. lets have some fun....

i had to download the pics to work on them in paint.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;11960187*
> Can you tell I am a console gamer?


not really...

but does this thong make my ....


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11960074*
> my computer space..


What kind of desk is that? Looks really nice


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11960205*
> Is there a reason why you have so many original xbox's?


I collect them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11960210*
> Why do you need 6 original xboxes?
> 
> Edit. Beaten to it


Where did you get 6? There are 9 viewable there.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;11960300*
> I collect them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get 6? There are 9 viewable there.


That top silver one looked like a grey N64.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11960094*
> That is a really neat setup. Love the desk.
> 
> Is that blood on your walls though? lol


thanks, always wanted a stainless steel desk, no not blood, just some sponging? been there forever just to lazy to repaint








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11960167*
> I drooled.


if that was to me then thanks:thumb:


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;11960295*
> What kind of desk is that? Looks really nice


responded to your PM


----------



## kamikaze_

Other stuff, I could use the other GTX 465 sitting there to run SLI, but the adapters make the inside look messy. (need another PSU)









Mild overclock on Intel's QX9650.


----------



## airplaneman

Wait, so you're not SLIing your 465's purely because it looks bad? Wow...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;11963291*
> Wait, so you're not SLIing your 465's purely because it looks bad? Wow...


He said he needs another psu.

I think...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;11958570*
> this new trend of tracking down where people are on google maps is seriously creepy...


You do realize that with an EXIF reader in browser, it pops up when my mouse hovers over your image, right? It literally takes a single mouseclick.

Don't complain if you're too lazy to turn off your GPS tag


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;11963291*
> Wait, so you're not SLIing your 465's purely because it looks bad? Wow...


Raidmax Hybrid 2 730W, a power supply I've had for a while. This whole build was put together in late 2008, the only thing new on it now is having two GTX 465's. I play Quake III Arena, and Quake Live. So, I don't really need that much of fast graphics to play them.







I'm buying new hardware next month, EVGA X58 SLI3, i7 950, Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz, and a Corsair 850W HX. No need to leave the other GTX 465 hanging then.


----------



## kamikaze_

Even if I wanted to run SLI, I couldn't, I don't have 4 molex connections available to use those adapters. Unless I unplug all of my case ventilation, which won't be a good result...


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

Here is my main setup:










It's pretty mediocre, but I'm happy with it


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;11963209*
> [Snip]


Why are you using a 5400RPM drive as your boot drive?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11965631*
> Why are you using a 5400RPM drive as your boot drive?


I use a 5400RPM drive as my boot drive...?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11965899*
> I use a 5400RPM drive as my boot drive...?


The Caviar Blue? That's a 7200RPM drive.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11965899*
> I use a 5400RPM drive as my boot drive...?


His PC specs aren't being done justice with a 5400RPM drive.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11965923*
> The Caviar Blue? That's a 7200RPM drive.


It's a 2.5" Caviar Blue. 5400RPM. lol\

EDIT: WD Scorpion Blue.


----------



## kamikaze_

Turns out I forgot a had a molex lead in my power supply box, opps.


----------



## Bobicon




----------



## kamikaze_

Antec 900 FTW!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Sorry for the Soft Filter on some of these. I forgot I had it on before I started taking pictures.









If anybody wanted to know what all that is:

I have 2 Intel i7 2600K systems, 2 GPU farms with 6 GTS 450s, GTX 470, GTX 570, my Sig Rig, My server <---(AMD X3 with 10 Tb of HDD's), Router <-- Intel Atom dual core with Untangle, and 24 port gigabit switch.


----------



## Pinkerton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11989370*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Soft Filter on some of these. I forgot I had it on before I started taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody wanted to know what all that is:
> 
> I have 2 Intel i7 2600K systems, 2 GPU farms with 6 GTS 450s, GTX 470, GTX 570, my Sig Rig, My server <---(AMD X3 with 10 Tb of HDD's), Router <-- Intel Atom dual core with Untangle, and 24 port gigabit switch.


I like it! lots of good stuff in there


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinkerton;11989441*
> I like it! lots of good stuff in there


thx! I just moved so it's a complete mess... but as long as it's running, that's all that matters


----------



## Gunfire

Way to have 2 consecutive posts with the same pictures...


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinkerton;11989441*
> I like it! lots of good stuff in there


Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11989494*
> thx! I just moved so it's a complete mess... but as long as it's running, that's all that matters


Who's the red head?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11989556*
> Way to have 2 consecutive posts with the same pictures...


.... ???
Someone quoted his pictures.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11989636*
> Who's the red head?


Boxxy ............sadly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11989610*
> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


For Folding.







it's all for donating to science
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11989650*
> .... ???
> Someone quoted his pictures.


that's what i was thinking...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;11989556*
> Way to have 2 consecutive posts with the same pictures...


lol...


----------



## Al plants Corn

Tooooo many idiots on this forum.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;11990175*
> Tooooo many idiots on this *planet*.


Fixed


----------



## Quarker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11989650*
> .... ???
> Someone quoted his pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11989887*
> that's what i was thinking...


Basically what Gunfire meant was that Pinkerton didn't have to quote ALL of those pictures just to say 1 line about it. We don't need to see all of the pictures again because someone just wants to say 1 sentence. Just use the up arrow (^) to refer to a post above you









My setup atm:


----------



## BMorrisSly

Posting on here again, but with new photos of just my set-up. Not a lot going on in my room as it just has my computer and a bed in it. Here..










































I hope you like


----------



## Remix65

me likes low lite.

*steals idea*


----------



## Remix65

quality parts. nice pics. clean.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11989887*
> 
> For Folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all for donating to science


Not you, his quoting of 2 pictures. I understand the folding part







Hows the electric bill?


----------



## sexybastard

rearanged my room at the parents house. my cousin was moving and he didn't need his old DLP tv anymore so I was able to get it free for helping during the move.


----------



## Wiremaster

Score!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11991645*
> Not you, his quoting of 2 pictures. I understand the folding part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the electric bill?


Lol ok cool.

The electric isn't bad. I got my first winter rate bill and was only 97 bucks


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

New TV/monitor, amongst other things -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The blur is there for a reason.


----------



## Boyboyd

Is that something censored on your table in the 2nd pic? Or just a random out of focus area?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11995502*
> Is that something censored on your table in the 2nd pic? Or just a random out of focus area?


Censored - I left a little note about the blur being intentional though. I'm sure anyone will be able to tell what is there, (hint - look under the table), but there are childrens on the site you know.


----------



## KGIXXER7

hahaha


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11995535*
> Censored - I left a little note about the blur being intentional though. I'm sure anyone will be able to tell what is there, (hint - look under the table), but there are childrens on the site you know.


Ahh sorry, didn't read anything past the hyperlink (old habbit). You're perfectly within your rught to censor what you want, i just wondered.


----------



## mbudden

I can't even make out what is under the table lol


----------



## Mongol

Why would you blur out a flashlight?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11995602*
> I can't even make out what is under the table lol


People who don't share my recreational interests may not know what that is, or what I would use it for - it's a coffee grinder that's under the table.


----------



## Boyboyd

I thought it was.


----------



## De-Zant

Paper towels?


----------



## mbudden

Ah. I see. I thought it was a tissue container or something.


----------



## Mongol

At first, I thought it was some kind of dna incinerator.


----------



## SKl

Ok my room is a tip worst its ever been tbh to much work atm







.

























most of my stuff is hidden under clothes atm, im going to have a clean this weekend though lol.


----------



## 98uk

My God that is horrific... I'm going to go attempt a panorama. My camera does not support it though so it could end badly


----------



## 98uk

Yeaaaaaaaaaah, that's how we do it


----------



## Boyboyd

That looks shopped. I can tell from some of the vertical lines.

Also, there appears to be a severed human leg on your bed. What's that about?


----------



## 98uk

Yeah. I had to do that in Paint.net and I have nothing to hold the camera still and thus align everything









That severed leg is actually an empty pair of jeans...

EDIT: I forgot about that Polish pottery on my sub... should probably take that downstairs. I never actually look down there...


----------



## Ellis

This is what I'd call a mid level of cleanliness/tidiness at the moment.










Awesome panorama is awesome.









My room is in need of some new colours and a lot of reorganising.


----------



## 98uk

Is it just me that enjoys ambient lighting. Everyone else's rooms look cold and dark...


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11996966*
> Is it just me that enjoys ambient lighting. Everyone else's rooms look cold and dark...


My girlfriend does, so I have some in my room; will post pics soon.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11996966*
> Is it just me that enjoys ambient lighting. Everyone else's rooms look cold and dark...


Camera phone flash doesn't really help, my room's reasonably well lit at the moment.


----------



## shnur

I have a window in my room leading in the hallway!
















Each one has a story.
















Cable management *proud* *back hurts*








My beautiful screen and awesome OCN


----------



## mbudden

That sure is a hell lot of CPU's.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11997305*
> That sure is a hell lot of CPU's.


^This. Did you actually own all of those CPU's at one point in time?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11997305*
> That sure is a hell lot of *boxes*.


Fixed. Though I imagine he may have had those CPUs at some point.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;11997344*
> ^This. Did you actually own all of those CPU's at one point in time?


Nope, it usually goes that way:

I buy something; I get a call from a friend who needs a PC; I sell him parts out of mine part new; buy myself something new; process restarts.

The X6's didn't stand a chance, went away in less than a week, both







Then bought the i3, now it's in the HTPC, replaced it with the i7.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11997276*


Nice room, I'm featured in the last screenie as well









I love that monitor too.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11996841*
> My God that is horrific... I'm going to go attempt a panorama. My camera does not support it though so it could end badly


lol...as bad as that looks, nothing is worse than Mr. Peebody...

and nice attempt at panorama, but you're off by a few mm.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11996966*
> Is it just me that enjoys ambient lighting. Everyone else's rooms look cold and dark...


I've got a ton of warm-colored ambient lighting in my place. Feels home-y.


----------



## zelix

just installed new Cathodes


----------



## mtbiker033

picked up a new little camera today so I had to practice with it a little. my new office set-up.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127;11955613*
> My old crappy PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some cocaine before this picture I guess...


NZXT Tempest FTW!!!!!


----------



## texaspaid

Fresh.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;11999765*
> picked up a new little camera today so I had to practice with it a little. my new office set-up.


Nice shots man, I'd love to have a study of my own.

Maybe I will when I'm a bit older than 15


----------



## HealthyBigMac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;11999765*
> picked up a new little camera today so I had to practice with it a little. my new office set-up.


I envy your Das. Silent or no?
Also, love the case. K62, right? Been eying it myself for sometime now.


----------



## xILukasIx

I updated some things in my room:

Added 3rd monitor









Awesome candle:









Overview:









Here are the pictures from before the update and the pics before the update before the update








http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-126.html#post11454354

I also upgraded my PC to a Core i7 950 and a GTX580, but you can't really see that on the pictures I guess









Regards,

Lukas


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;11999765*
> picked up a new little camera today so I had to practice with it a little. my new office set-up.


Nice and clean northern neighbor.


----------



## gorb

I really like the furniture.


----------



## C.J.B.




----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.J.B.;12009405*


Russian red army hat in the top left corner?
I love After Eight... it's sooo good!

Nice clean setup!


----------



## C.J.B.

Yep, good eye








Although, there is one more easter egg you missed


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.J.B.;12009583*
> Yep, good eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, there is one more easter egg you missed


The TWKR AMD CPU box? Those are pretty rare and awesome!


----------



## MijnWraak

I think he means that "After Eight" pamphlet book box thing on the right top of the desk.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*


Overview:










You've got Surround/Eyefinity artwork and windows to match your pc displays.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just unpacked from and overseas move... just waiting on more monitors now..


----------



## AdvanSuper

New place


----------



## gonX

People still use CRT's? I remember praising them back in 2007, but LCD's have really come a long way now...


----------



## De-Zant

Why not?

I'd use a CRT if it could do 1920x1440 and if my desk could handle it.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12019075*
> Why not?
> 
> I'd use a CRT if it could do 1920x1440 and if my desk could handle it.


I've got a 19" Gateway VX920 that would fit those requirements








(unless you're desk is really weak it should be fine)


----------



## windfire

For a brief moment, I thought these are 3 monitors in Eyefinity Portrait mode...lol


----------



## De-Zant

Those monitors would not be 16:9. More like 16:4 or something. And that would be horrible in portrait mode. 16:9 is still manageable.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

sorry about the pic quality, phone cam


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12019075*
> Why not?
> 
> I'd use a CRT if it could do 1920x1440 and if my desk could handle it.


I still have 2 Trinitrons that do 2048x1536. One of them is very old though and might need some screwing around on the insides, since the colors are misplaced in some areas of the monitor.
The other works great though. I just don't like the aspect ratio.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;12014754*
> Just unpacked from and overseas move... just waiting on more monitors now..


I hope someone doesn't open your window and swipe your computer.


----------



## AdvanSuper

It's personal preference really. I game a lot and picked up that monitor for $20 it used to sell for $700 back in the day. I like the high res for casual gaming and my 150hz refresh rate while playing my FPS games where I can actually pull that amount of FPS. I'd get an FW900 if I had the money as well.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


I hope someone doesn't open your window and swipe your computer.










I live in TEXAS a right to shoot state =).. plus I have alarms at home so I will know if someone is breaking in.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;12020037*
> I live in TEXAS a right to shoot state =).. plus I have alarms at home so I will know if someone is breaking in.


Massachusetts (one of the most liberal states) has this too


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12013465*
> You've got Surround/Eyefinity artwork and windows to match your pc displays.


Haha, never noticed that








I love tiled pictures 

And LOL to the guy that thought my windows were 3 monitors


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine, I hope you like it:





Enjoy!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I still have 2 Trinitrons that do 2048x1536. One of them is very old though and might need some screwing around on the insides, since the colors are misplaced in some areas of the monitor.
The other works great though. I just don't like the aspect ratio.


What's wrong with 4:3?

If I ever said publicly that I dislike 16:10 (which I don't), I would get hated upon... And 4:3 isn't too far from 16:10..

Back to the point: CRT's are still usable if they work. What's wrong with that?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's wrong with 4:3?

If I ever said publicly that I dislike 16:10 (which I don't), I would get hated upon... And 4:3 isn't too far from 16:10..

Back to the point: CRT's are still usable if they work. What's wrong with that?


One thing is power usage. Another thing is actual screen estate. My current 24" monitor gives me a larger area to look at than my 21.4" Trinitron.

If it was larger and didn't use as much power, I'd probably use it. What's the new flat-screen technology that fundementally works like a CRT, but without the magnets?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


One thing is power usage. Another thing is actual screen estate. My current 24" monitor gives me a larger area to look at than my 21.4" Trinitron.


Physically yes, but does it have a higher resolution? CRT's always had rather high resolutions for their small sizes... I'd rather take a smaller screen with a higher resolution.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


*If it was larger and didn't use as much power, I'd probably use it.* What's the new flat-screen technology that fundementally works like a CRT, but without the magnets?


And we come to the point of my argument. You would use a CRT if you had a higher quality one and if you didn't care about the electric bill. You would.

But enough offT here... Back to room pics


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Physically yes, but does it have a higher resolution? CRT's always had rather high resolutions for their small sizes... I'd rather take a smaller screen with a higher resolution.


I'd take a larger screen with a smaller resolution. There's a point where resolution is less important than size


----------



## X3NIA

My IKEA DIY:

From this.. 









To this..



Only things I need to work out is something with the television cables (I got wire molding but I Realllllly dont want to drill into studs to hide cables)

and I also want to fix the cables under the desk, not sure what to do.

Either way I really like it, took 20 or so hours to put together and build.. All in all glad I did it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Physically yes, but does it have a higher resolution? CRT's always had rather high resolutions for their small sizes... I'd rather take a smaller screen with a higher resolution.

And we come to the point of my argument. You would use a CRT if you had a higher quality one and if you didn't care about the electric bill. You would.

But enough offT here... Back to room pics


But only because I used to be a CRT fanatic. It's hard to get a good CRT without paying insane amounts of money.

*EDIT*

I paid 200 DKK (around 35 EUR) for my IBM Trinitron CRT. Pretty much flawless in every area imaginable, except for the size. 21.4" is pretty good, but I'd prefer something bigger (and that is what she said.)


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


My IKEA DIY:

From this.. 









To this..



Only things I need to work out is something with the television cables (I got wire molding but I Realllllly dont want to drill into studs to hide cables)

and I also want to fix the cables under the desk, not sure what to do.

Either way I really like it, took 20 or so hours to put together and build.. All in all glad I did it.


Nice setup... from what I can see it was worth the 20hrs


----------



## maxextz

i agree it looks real nice.i like you chair looks comfy

















wth is going on with your avatar???strange.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


wth is going on with your avatar???strange.










http://www.dieantwoord.com/


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


http://www.dieantwoord.com/


oh cool.crazy haircuts but nice bass.
enter the ninja very nice.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


My IKEA DIY:

From this.. 









To this..



Only things I need to work out is something with the television cables (I got wire molding but I Realllllly dont want to drill into studs to hide cables)

and I also want to fix the cables under the desk, not sure what to do.

Either way I really like it, took 20 or so hours to put together and build.. All in all glad I did it.


Get me the link for that. I need that desk.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


http://www.dieantwoord.com/


those are the weirdest people since Rammstein... at least Rammstein rocks


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Get me the link for that. I need that desk.


Take a few screws and a bit of an imagination

Add

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20057854
+
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496
+
Leg that matches the height of the sides for the middle, I cant seem the find the one I ordered

The top idea is sort of stolen from
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/a...e-21108-043267
Everyone knows that ikea desks are generally cheap but if a fully grown man sitting on top doesn't convince you how stable it is I don't know what would.

I'm positive after disassembling my last desk (Which weighed like 30 lbs and felt like Styrofoam) that a "normal" Ikea desk would've snapped or at the very least severely bent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


those are the weirdest people since Rammstein... at least Rammstein rocks


They aren't exactly serious, have to kind of understand their history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MaxNormal.TV
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Antwoord

Also go through the ABOUT tab on their site.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;12022425*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


good job. no lcd, speakers, tower on the desk.


----------



## cd_rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12023342*
> Get me the link for that. I need that desk.


@X3NIA
And get me the link for the chair. I'm curious about that chair! It looks rather comfortable


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cd_rom*


@X3NIA
And get me the link for the chair. I'm curious about that chair! It looks rather comfortable










Its a great chair, rocks a little bit and has adjustable arms. It isn't reclining or anything but after using it so long it feels a LOT better to sit in then a normal cheapy office depot / staples / office max chair.

http://www.officestar.net/Space/html/5565.html

Found it at markdowns on the showroom floor, loved it.


----------



## bryce

I wished I could get my setup as nice as some of these people. Mine's just a complete and total mess =/.

Though we're moving soon I think though and then the garage gets closed in and completely built how I want it.


----------



## sti_boy

Set up the headphone amp. For some reason OCN re-sizes the photos way down even though file-size was below limit and the gallery says they're 1600x1200. Weird. Anyhoo, here is how it looks now:



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti_boy*


Ok, so I'll bite. Here's my somewhat minimalistic setup. Any guesses on the type of chair?


----------



## maxextz

chair=comfy chair.thats real neat setup.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


chair=comfy chair.thats real neat setup.










Cheers thanks. That chair is one of the best purchases I've made. Its indestructible too. For those that haven't tried one I highly recommend the Herman Miller Aeron. Not cheap but you'll never buy another office chair again.


----------



## Pinkerton

Making some progress. It's not as good as many of you, but I'm getting there









Left: Dell U2311, Right: LG W2363D, Top: Sony Bravia 32"









Saitek Eclipse III









Front View (watching Patriots vs Jets)


----------



## KGIXXER7

tron mouse FTW


----------



## Pinkerton

I say the Razer Tron is underrated


----------



## enyownz

Jets baby!!!!!!!


----------



## richardshewfelt

New monitors, desks a little messy i know, when i clean up a tad ill do a panorama


----------



## semajha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


My IKEA DIY:

From this..

To this..



I'm going to have to steal your idea.







I can't believe I haven't thought about doing this before... Now to decide weather to go with Oak or Beech. Did you consider using any other leg stands before you went with the ones you have now?


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;12023377*
> Take a few screws and a bit of an imagination
> 
> Add
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20057854
> +
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496
> +
> Leg that matches the height of the sides for the middle, I cant seem the find the one I ordered
> 
> The top idea is sort of stolen from
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/at-email/at-email-great-diy-ikea-desk-tip-for-home-or-office-21108-043267
> Everyone knows that ikea desks are generally cheap but if a fully grown man sitting on top doesn't convince you how stable it is I don't know what would.
> 
> I'm positive after disassembling my last desk (Which weighed like 30 lbs and felt like Styrofoam) that a "normal" Ikea desk would've snapped or at the very least severely bent.


It's funny, I saw the pic in this thread and loved how it came out then read your thread from before you finished it and thought it seemed like a horrible idea lol


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7*


tron mouse FTW










I know! I saw that and was disappointed to not see the keyboard


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stormhammer*


I know! I saw that and was disappointed to not see the keyboard










There's a tron keyboard?!?!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


There's a tron keyboard?!?!


Made by RAZER









So-so build quality, and razer's crappy glossy surfaces.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Made by RAZER









So-so build quality, and razer's crappy glossy surfaces.


obviously never used the black widow ultimate keyboard. Pretty much trounces every other keyboard on the market.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


obviously never used the black widow ultimate keyboard. Pretty much trounces every other keyboard on the market.


Nope, I owned a Black Widow; it does not trounce anything really.

Build quality is already so-so, and production issues are already showing up with a few boards smoking themsleves after 2 weeks and dying. Broken spacebars, and other issues.

I have a IBM Model M & Deck Legend Frost Tactile; these two boards are FAR superior to the Razer offering. 
I also still own my ABS M1, & Filco Tactile Click Tenkeyless; with the Filco being a better board.

The Razer BlackWidow Ultimate has features to it; but it's build is shoddy at best right now.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Made by RAZER









So-so build quality, and razer's crappy glossy surfaces.


hmmmmmm, sort of want. But it's thin scissor switches, no thanks.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

meh, super happy with it so far. Had a g15, g19, and a lycosa. This one feels the best so far out of all of them. Has a warranty so if it fries in the first little while (don't see why it would) then I'll just send it back. More than pleased with it. Never had a problem with anything razer. It's mouses are amazing and top notch. Only thing I don't like is the gloss finish which can be fixed with some sandpaper if one wishes to do so.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

and heres one in the dark


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Made by RAZER









So-so build quality, and razer's crappy glossy surfaces.


all your skin off your thumbs stick to it, well they stick to my abyssus mouse, and even that hateful matte black plastic crap my fingers leave a bubbly residue...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I don't think it's a good idea. But at least it's drawing attention to the fact that exif data can hold location information. More people need to be aware of that.

Ignore the blurry patch.











That's a really oddly shaped room, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I don't think it's a good idea. But at least it's drawing attention to the fact that exif data can hold location information. More people need to be aware of that.

Ignore the blurry patch.











What happened on your carpet that you had to edit it out?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


That's a really oddly shaped room, but it's gorgeous.


Thanks. My whole damn house is oddly shaped. Some people comment on the photo saying that the lens has caused the walls to deform. But they are actually that shape









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


What happened on your carpet that you had to edit it out?










Nothing, but i forgot to photograph that part. So i filled it with carpet from the other part.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12056092*
> Thanks. My whole damn house is oddly shaped. Some people comment on the photo saying that the lens has caused the walls to deform. But they are actually that shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, but i forgot to photograph that part. So i filled it with carpet from the other part.


Oh, of cooouuuurse.


----------



## Stealth Pyros




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just got some some new surround and center speakers, also built some shelves. It warranted some much overdue cleaning.


----------



## KG363

Looks great


----------



## trivium nate

killer setup above I like it


----------



## agg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;12055598*


Nice case


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12059896*
> Just got some some new surround and center speakers, also built some shelves. It warranted some much overdue cleaning.


What do you use to extent the taskbar and desktop background over your screens?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;12066930*
> What do you use to extent the taskbar and desktop background over your screens?


It's Nvidia 2D Surround, through the Nvidia Control Panel, that allows me to span all three monitors as one massive desktop. One monitor per card.


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12067154*
> It's Nvidia 2D Surround, through the Nvidia Control Panel, that allows me to span all three monitors as one massive desktop. One monitor per card.


Thanks ill have a go on my setting it up with my 2x 24".


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12067154*
> One monitor per card.


Obviously you have it set up like that due to having three cards and three monitors, but each card can take up to two monitors can't it?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12067515*
> Obviously you have it set up like that due to having three cards and three monitors, but each card can take up to two monitors can't it?


That's what I had thought with Nvidia cards. Or else why would they put DVI slots on the back of my card? lol I know that ATI/AMD is the only one that can support 3 cards on one card. But I think Nvidia has started being able to do so on newer cards.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12067724*
> That's what I had thought with Nvidia cards. Or else why would they put DVI slots on the back of my card? lol I know that ATI/AMD is the only one that can support 3 cards on one card. But I think Nvidia has started being able to do so on newer cards.


Yeah, I just think I remember reading somewhere that the 460 supports up to 2 monitors as opposed to certain ATI/AMD cards supporting up to 6 (or 3?).


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12067783*
> Yeah, I just think I remember reading somewhere that the 460 supports up to 2 monitors as opposed to certain ATI/AMD cards supporting up to 6 (or 3?).


i believe only cards that have 6 mini display ports have the 6 monitor support, but they are more expensive than those that support 3, which normally have 2 dvi, hdmi, and display port

eyefinity 6 card


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12069326*
> i believe only cards that have 6 mini display ports have the 6 monitor support, but they are more expensive than those that support 3, which normally have 2 dvi, hdmi, and display port
> 
> eyefinity 6 card


Yeah, that's what I thought, wasn't too sure though.

So basically most mid-high end ATI/AMD cards support 3 monitors, and they "Eyefinity 6" models support 6.

Whereas even the top Nvidia cards only support 2. Not that I care; I only have one monitor and I'm not considering upgrading any time soon


----------



## Schneebly

Here's mine. Nothing special at all. A little cramped but not too bad.

Cable management is horrible but no way for me to hide it really.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12069418*
> Yeah, that's what I thought, wasn't too sure though.
> 
> So basically most mid-high end ATI/AMD cards support 3 monitors, and they "Eyefinity 6" models support 6.
> 
> Whereas even the top Nvidia cards only support 2. Not that I care; I only have one monitor and I'm not considering upgrading any time soon


There's also an Eyefinity 5 card by PowerColor:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/692417-powercolor-launches-5770-eyefinity-5-card.html

http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=240

By hardware limitation you can only have 2 displays on HDMI/DVI/VGA, but you can add up a chip so you can have extra displays; but only via Display Port.
Until nVidia moves towards DP; we won't see any "eyefinity" setups from them. Hence, you can have a 3 display setup with nVidia, but requires SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schneebly;12069581*
> Here's mine. Nothing special at all. A little cramped but not too bad.
> 
> Cable management is horrible but no way for me to hide it really.


I've tie-wrapped my power bars to my table's legs, you can try that. Also just grouping cables together make them look a lot nicer









You indeed look cramped in there.


----------



## kamikaze_

Those HP VS17E monitors seem quite popular. I got on in my closet, but it's dead, it will not turn on at all.


----------



## Schneebly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12069649*
> I've tie-wrapped my power bars to my table's legs, you can try that. Also just grouping cables together make them look a lot nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You indeed look cramped in there.


Well from the angle I took the picture it makes it look more cramped I guess then what it really is. The monitors are the only thing that is a problem with this desk but I received it for free so I can't complain.

I haven't made it to get some zip ties or anything yet to deal with the cables. One step at a time a day. lol My room is a lot bigger then what it seems. I have a window seat right next to me but on the other side of my room is a double french door walk in closet.


----------



## Drakenxile

Heres my living room its quite dirty i was just about to clean up but too lazy sorry i forgot to mention my camera sucks its the one on my galaxy s it used to take much better photos ; ;









Bros computer









Mah tv was a moving present from my moms Ex









Gf's Computer and mini fridge for refreshment needs









My Computer and mah Kirby <3 oh and my Chocobo also Lucky Gaming Charms i know my sound system isn't placed right i'm an audio technician lol its just i got no room to but them i wanted to ghetto them to my chair but i dunno yet we'll see in the future









My sofa the yellow stuff is memory foam the covers are currently being washed its usually all black









My Lovable Dog Moe hes 11 or 13 i think hes got cushions disease and has an infection in his eye but he is on meds and he's still really active

Well this is my play pen if you want i have the best computer out of the 3 rules are the more monitors the more power u got


----------



## KG363

Awesome dog


----------



## Mongol

Kirby!

I. know. that. wallpaper.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Awesome dog


thx hes a chick magnet


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X3NIA*


My IKEA DIY:

From this.. 









To this..



Only things I need to work out is something with the television cables (I got wire molding but I Realllllly dont want to drill into studs to hide cables)

and I also want to fix the cables under the desk, not sure what to do.

Either way I really like it, took 20 or so hours to put together and build.. All in all glad I did it.


What Desk? or built?


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*


Heres my living room its quite dirty i was just about to clean up but too lazy sorry i forgot to mention my camera sucks its the one on my galaxy s it used to take much better photos ; ;


Let me guess: you bootstrapped and custom rom'd it and the rommers still have to make a decent camera fix.










I know...same happened to my Droid 2.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12082906*
> Let me guess: you bootstrapped and custom rom'd it and the rommers still have to make a decent camera fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...same happened to my Droid 2.


no i just got froyo on it i haven't romd it or anything just used samsung to updates it used to take crystal clear pictures they where almost better then my camera but for some reason its starting to suck


----------



## Mongol

ahh...yeah I grabbed a custom rom and my pics went from alright to blah.

had to go buy a decent camera just so I could take decent pics again, and there went my soundcard/cans money. :/

I forgot to backup my stock rom...lmao?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;12022425*


Are those beyerdynamics? My desk is an ikea DIY one too. Wish i'd gotten a keybord tray though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile;12082547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lovable Dog Moe hes 11 or 13 i think hes got cushions disease and has an infection in his eye but he is on meds and he's still really active


Epic dog


----------



## sexybastard

heres the new HTPC set up and running awesome.





































need to work on the wire management a bit but they are all over the place because we move the couches back to allow more room to enjoy the kinect.

Hardware:

Maxent 50inch Plasma (soon to be replaced by 50inch Panasonic Plasma 3D)
Reciever: Yamaha HTR 5650
Front Speakers: Polk R30s
Center: Yamaha Something lol
Rears: Yamaha Somethings
Subwoofer: Klipsh 12inch Monster

PS3 Slim 120GB
Xbox 360 250GB w/ Kinect

HTPC:
Lian Li V880
Asus P5Q
E5200 @ 3800MHZ
Crucial 4GB DDR2 800
XFX 4850
Hauppauge HVR 1600 HD Tuner
Turtle Beach Montego DDL


----------



## Ellis

That is just unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile;12082547*
> Heres my living room its quite dirty i was just about to clean up but too lazy sorry i forgot to mention my camera sucks its the one on my galaxy s it used to take much better photos ; ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lovable Dog Moe hes 11 or 13 i think hes got cushions disease and has an infection in his eye but he is on meds and he's still really active
> 
> Well this is my play pen if you want i have the best computer out of the 3 rules are the more monitors the more power u got


You have really weird garages in UK.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12090313*
> heres the new HTPC set up and running awesome.


That's gorgeous. It looks a bit like my setup. Why do you wrap the speaker wires all around the stand like that? You should just run them neatly straight down the leg. I'd also suggest a nice large area rug; it'll let you easily cover over the wires under the couches and it's a nice touch. Other than that:









Can you share the name/sale location of that center table??? I love it.

I'm actually hungry for a new Polk setup with a Yamaha or Onkyo receiver.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12090597*
> That's gorgeous. It looks a bit like my setup. Why do you wrap the speaker wires all around the stand like that? You should just run them neatly straight down the leg. I'd also suggest a nice large area rug; it'll let you easily cover over the wires under the couches and it's a nice touch. Other than that:


Ah yes, I meant to say that as well. You could also run some black electrical/insulation tape down the wires as well, which would make them less visible against the darker material of the speaker stands.


----------



## deathconfess

so this is my setup... the desk was custom built by myself, 42" Insignia LED tv, 20" HP monitor, 1000w Sony MU-TE-KI sound system, and my xbox 360 =]


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12094102*
> so this is my setup... the desk was custom built by myself, 42" Insignia LED tv, 20" HP monitor, 1000w Sony MU-TE-KI sound system, and my xbox 360 =]


I want to build my own desk........

Nice setup btw


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12094207*
> I want to build my own desk........
> 
> Nice setup btw


aw dude, its really not that hard. if you have to tools and the money for lumber and hardware its a breeze. however, im going to be demolishing this desk pretty soon because im going for the home theater style and im going to build myself an low profile entertainment center. hopefully something sleek and stylish.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12094102*
> so this is my setup... the desk was custom built by myself, 42" Insignia LED tv, 20" HP monitor, 1000w Sony MU-TE-KI sound system, and my xbox 360 =]
> [snip]


Needs more chair


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12094848*
> Needs more chair


lol i was going to get a chair but right after i built it a few thigns changed in my taste and im tearing it down to build a multimedia station so there will be no need for a chair lol


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12094527*
> aw dude, its really not that hard. if you have to tools and the money for lumber and hardware its a breeze. however, im going to be demolishing this desk pretty soon because im going for the home theater style and im going to build myself an low profile entertainment center. hopefully something sleek and stylish.


I know my dad's got the tools and i know i can get some lumber but the thing i am most worried about is the actual desk surface.......


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12095419*
> I know my dad's got the tools and i know i can get some lumber but the thing i am most worried about is the actual desk surface.......


desk surface? meaning?


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12094102*
> so this is my setup... the desk was custom built by myself, 42" Insignia LED tv, 20" HP monitor, 1000w Sony MU-TE-KI sound system, and my xbox 360 =]


I bet you own a Prelude.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormhammer;12096812*
> I bet you own a Prelude.


Ouch.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormhammer;12096812*
> I bet you own a Prelude.


I know a guy with a 700HP Prelude that humiliates Vettes and other V8s at the drag strip. Only about $10,000 put into it including sick paint and wheels.


----------



## KGIXXER7

I don't think it was a dig at the guy...he has 2 pics with preludes as his background...I think he was just noticing.


----------



## iPodder

Here's my ps3 setup.


----------



## deathconfess

lmao, yes i do own a prelude, a '95 Vtech 2.2 L to be exact.. still a working progress but im at a stable 438 horses stable.

to stealth pyros- yes your right, im at 438 naturally aspirated. once i purchase my GReady turbo i will be hitting about 600-650 horses once its properly tuned and not including the fuel management system that will have to be added.

to wiremaster- i bet my "OUCH" Prelude can beat you "AWESOME" bike *****.

however, please lets stay on topic


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPodder;12099143*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my ps3 setup.


whats your audio specs?


----------



## iPodder

I got the speakers and amp from my dad, since he didn't have a place to put them. Speakers are radiotechnica s-90s and the amp is a pioneer a-p510 with gr-p510 equalizer. BF:BC2 sounds pretty sweet on them


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPodder;12099217*
> I got the speakers and amp from my dad, since he didn't have a place to put them. Speakers are radiotechnica s-90s and the amp is a pioneer a-p510 with gr-p510 equalizer. BF:BC2 sounds pretty sweet on them


oh, thats cool, you should def get a better receiver for those towers. i KNOW those could rattle your house lol +rep


----------



## Heret|c

Great system but seeing an xbox controller just ruined it ...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12100071*
> Great system but seeing an xbox controller just ruined it ...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


lol the PS3 stays in my living room with the 7.1 Samsung system and the 55" sony lcd. xbox stays with my computer stuff because i do alot of modding on it. but thanks


----------



## Heret|c

It's so disappointing to see people with eyefinity waste their $$ on crapsoles,
and after playing High res texture framerate games with keyboard and mouse,
go back to 1280 x 720 low res textures using a thumb control.

I can' understand some economically depressed inner city peasants who are easily influenced by appealing to the dumbest common denominator, who purchase crapsoles, but expect more from a highly educated PC user, and seeing them give money to MS and Sony, who ruined PC gaming just saddens me.

I can see how one could justify a PS3 because of blue ray, but crap box has no excuse.


----------



## Rebellion88

Gran turismo is the only reason I have a PS3....


----------



## Mongol

I only own a 3sh**ty and pee-S3 since I have friends that would rather waste their time/money on consoles than an even mediocre gaming rig.

Then they stop by the house and take a few rounds of TF2 or Metro on my set-up and


----------



## Heret|c




----------



## Photograph

My desk is set up for four different systems: Workstation, Game-Station, Macintosh, and up top is a Tech Bench in progress. All four are hooked up to a DVI KVM so I can switch machines on the fly depending on what I'm doing. And yeah, I need to get a few cables under control


----------



## KG363

Xbox Controllers are far superior for 3rd person games, though


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12096256*
> desk surface? meaning?


What i will actually be sitting my Monitors/PC/Speakers/keyboard/Mouse ect on.

i dont think i can get any peices of "lumber" that will be wide enough. i could get some Particle board, but then there's the question of how to surface that properly.........


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12100463*
> It's so disappointing to see people with eyefinity waste their $$ on crapsoles,
> and after playing High res texture framerate games with keyboard and mouse,
> go back to 1280 x 720 low res textures using a thumb control.
> 
> I can' understand some economically depressed inner city peasants who are easily influenced by appealing to the dumbest common denominator, who purchase crapsoles, but expect more from a highly educated PC user, and seeing them give money to MS and Sony, who ruined PC gaming just saddens me.
> 
> I can see how one could justify a PS3 because of blue ray, but crap box has no excuse.


I'm not gonna rant about this. I don't own a console, but even a PC gamer would have uses to them.

"Giving money to microsoft"

Duuuuude. Microsoft made windows. You're paying microsoft every time you get a new windows.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph;12102046*
> My desk is set up for four different systems: Workstation, Game-Station, Macintosh, and up top is a Tech Bench in progress. All four are hooked up to a DVI KVM so I can switch machines on the fly depending on what I'm doing. And yeah, I need to get a few cables under control


where can i get this
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5308276808_863c745dc9.jpg

whats the part number.


----------



## Photograph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12102173*
> where can i get this
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5308276808_863c745dc9.jpg
> 
> whats the part number.


Here's NCIX's store page for the Ergotron LX.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12059896*
> Just got some some new surround and center speakers, also built some shelves. It warranted some much overdue cleaning.


Nice setup I love those speakers you have propped up above the monitors They have surprising bass output and highs.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12100463*
> It's so disappointing to see people with eyefinity waste their $$ on crapsoles,
> and after playing High res texture framerate games with keyboard and mouse,
> go back to 1280 x 720 low res textures using a thumb control.
> 
> I can' understand some economically depressed inner city peasants who are easily influenced by appealing to the dumbest common denominator, who purchase crapsoles, but expect more from a highly educated PC user, and seeing them give money to MS and Sony, who ruined PC gaming just saddens me.
> 
> I can see how one could justify a PS3 because of blue ray, but crap box has no excuse.


SOMEONE is an elitist.
Forza is the 360's excuse.


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12095419*
> I know my dad's got the tools and i know i can get some lumber but the thing i am most worried about is the actual desk surface.......


You can makle pretty much anything nice and smooth if that's what you're asking.

MDF is awesome - as it's already deadly smooth - it sucks up clear / poly / protectant like a motherfugger - but you NEED to protect it. if it gets wet without protection, it'll swell up and get pretty ugly.

Partcile board / OSB is another option that some people finish and make smooth - looks kind of neat actually when finished right. You'd have to give the smooth side a REAL good sanding and protecting.

Plywoods are an awesome option.

MDF with a laminate is also good - you can get some pretty awesome laminates / coverings now adays. You dad has tools - he could probably help get nice flush corners and cut the laminate with a router and an edge bit or specific laminate bit.

You could get faux copper laminates, steel, as well as many other options. Though you'd have to be careful or your desk will look like it belongs in a kitchen.
Another drawback of MDF is weight. Needs to be supported well. SAG can also be a prolem depending on span.

have fun!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathconfess;12099153*
> lmao, yes i do own a prelude, a '95 Vtech 2.2 L to be exact.. still a working progress but im at a stable 438 horses stable.
> 
> to stealth pyros- yes your right, im at 438 naturally aspirated. once i purchase my GReady turbo i will be hitting about 600-650 horses once its properly tuned and not including the fuel management system that will have to be added.
> 
> to wiremaster- i bet my "OUCH" Prelude can beat you "AWESOME" bike *****.
> 
> however, please lets stay on topic


How did you get 438 NA? Did you bore out the cylinders?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets;12102353*
> You can makle pretty much anything nice and smooth if that's what you're asking.
> 
> MDF is awesome - as it's already deadly smooth - it sucks up clear / poly / protectant like a motherfugger - but you NEED to protect it. if it gets wet without protection, it'll swell up and get pretty ugly.
> 
> Partcile board / OSB is another option that some people finish and make smooth - looks kind of neat actually when finished right. You'd have to give the smooth side a REAL good sanding and protecting.
> 
> Plywoods are an awesome option.
> 
> MDF with a laminate is also good - you can get some pretty awesome laminates / coverings now adays. You dad has tools - he could probably help get nice flush corners and cut the laminate with a router and an edge bit or specific laminate bit.
> 
> You could get faux copper laminates, steel, as well as many other options. Though you'd have to be careful or your desk will look like it belongs in a kitchen.
> Another drawback of MDF is weight. Needs to be supported well. SAG can also be a prolem depending on span.
> 
> have fun!


Would i be able to find this stuff at Home Depot/Lowes or somewhere like that?


----------



## Methos07

I recently spent a little money and upgraded my system/desk. Totally worth it.

Before:










After:


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPodder;12099143*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my ps3 setup.


Very nice speakers!


----------



## cozmo5050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;2326512*
> I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.
> 
> This is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before


lol, hope none of those pc parts get posted for sale, jk


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;12102272*
> Nice setup I love those speakers you have propped up above the monitors They have surprising bass output and highs.


Thank you! I agree, they've worked out quite well and having them up above really changes the soundscape.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Here is a pic of my Desktop, work in progress plan on moving with in the next few month hopefully to a nicer place and will have funds to start a Project Build


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II;12103775*
> Here is a pic of my Desktop, work in progress plan on moving with in the next few month hopefully to a nicer place and will have funds to start a Project Build


G9x Mouse, Very nice


----------



## Ellis

I have a headphone stand now:










It's a penguin:










It's also been in my room for years, I've just never found anything useful to do with it.


----------



## mbudden

I thought of Tux.


----------



## Ellis

Tux is pretty epic, Linux is a bit less epic.


----------



## Mongol

lol...nice penguin.









OT: I forgot how much fun TF2 was.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


lol...nice penguin.









OT: I forgot how much fun TF2 was.










Thanks


----------



## deathconfess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMC*


How did you get 438 NA? Did you bore out the cylinders?


yea they are bored... i have wiseco forged pistons 87.51 bore.


----------



## edgemaster191

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*


Actual one in my cave










dude! i just dug out my old Aiwa NSX-V8000! can't believe how good it still sounds for being a thousand years old. the cd changer is shot but everything else is good


----------



## Al plants Corn

Cleaned up the room/closet. That warrants new pics.


----------



## Gunfire

Your desk. I want it.


----------



## Pinkerton

The Dark Knight eh? I was watching that too on TNT haha


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkerton;12106110*
> the dark knight eh? I was watching that too on tnt haha


x3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heret|c;12100071*
> great system but seeing an xbox controller just ruined it ...


lol : )


----------



## Madman340

That's a big closet!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12105984*
> Your desk. I want it.


It's a 72" Bush A series in a cherry finish. Paid a pretty penny for it but has been real good to me.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07;12102746*
> I recently spent a little money and upgraded my system/desk. Totally worth it.
> 
> After:


http://images.veer.com/IMG/PIMG/ZPP/ZPP0000616_P.JPG


----------



## Pinkerton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;12106264*
> It's a 72" Bush A series in a cherry finish. Paid a pretty penny for it but has been real good to me.


Where you get that? It is nice


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinkerton;12106110*
> The Dark Knight eh? I was watching that too on TNT haha


X3

He did actually just take that picture.
I just cleaned my room too. in the process of Uploading new pics now will post them momentarily....


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti_boy;12033762*
> Set up the headphone amp. For some reason OCN re-sizes the photos way down even though file-size was below limit and the gallery says they're 1600x1200. Weird. Anyhoo, here is how it looks now:


I have that same exact little side cabinet on the right... wow.


----------



## Nemesis158

Finally i've gotten my room clean for the first time in about 2 weeks









Room: 0
Nemesis: 1

























Yes that is an old Dell Dimension 4100 with a 19" Gateway VX920 CRT monitor there, and yes it still works. haven't been able to get rid of the old clunker yet.


----------



## Shane1244

That's clean?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12106622*
> That's clean?


Sure my cables are messy and i haven't vacuumed it yet, but that's pretty darn clean.

Also, those pictures were taken with a Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm VR kit lens


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12106657*
> Sure my cables are messy and i haven't vacuumed it yet, but that's pretty darn clean.
> 
> Also, those pictures were taken with a Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm VR kit lens


You also haven't dusted







Definitely need to vacuum lol

I know it was.


----------



## Mongol

LOL...is this the watching Dark Knight on TNT club?

I had it on while I was sappin' a sentry.


----------



## edgemaster191

not perfect, but functional


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

My condo/ nerd lair I picked up by uni last year


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12107768*
> My condo/ nerd lair I picked up by uni last year


Gahhh.. I wish I could afford a nice place while going to school.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;12107829*
> Gahhh.. I wish I could afford a nice place while going to school.


play the stock market. I do it between classes. As long as you're attentive you can make a bundle


----------



## Shane1244

Or you could loose a lot..


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12107916*
> Or you could loose a lot..


at least you gained an extra o


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabolical999;11790101*


Your room is metal.


----------



## tensionz

My favorite thread, so many great setups or as I'd like to say ideas.


----------



## calavera

yeah I keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


My condo/ nerd lair I picked up by uni last year


Whoa, nice place you've got there.


----------



## deathconfess

ok so todays project is to completly change my setup... going to be building a new entertainment station lol to house my new componets and future conponets. i will post pics throughout the day of my progress


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metal425;12106363*
> I have that same exact little side cabinet on the right... wow.


Small world isnt it. Its funny because I actually have the matching Jesper cabinet (the one that actually matches the desk) but that sits on the other side of the room. This one I got from local store (Eurway - which has since shut down). It was some swedish-made brand, but I dont remember. I also have the bookshelf that matches it.


----------



## lob3s

Today was the first day I had the metal knight in my room.

I woke up this morning and it scared the POO POO out of me


----------



## morencyam

My current setup. Currently, I'm looking for a new L-shaped desk to have both monitors and pc on the same surface. I may just build one myself if I can't find something I like

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12112181*
> My current setup. Currently, I'm looking for a new L-shaped desk to have both monitors and pc on the same surface. I may just build one myself if I can't find something I like
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


There are so many people with different sized screens I would not be able to work with that on a daily basis! I don't understand how you guys do it...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12112211*
> There are so many people with different sized screens I would not be able to work with that on a daily basis! I don't understand how you guys do it...


It's nothing spectacular. Some of us don't have the money for 2x the same size screens.

I have a 1920x1080 in front of me and to the left of it a 1280x1024 which is the same physical height. The resolution is also pretty much the same vertically. It's just not as wide.

You get used to it.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12112211*
> There are so many people with different sized screens I would not be able to work with that on a daily basis! I don't understand how you guys do it...


I'm actually ordering a second larger screen this week. The two different sizes kill me too. Although I'm a symmetry whore. I use a tape measure almost daily.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12112330*
> I'm actually ordering a second larger screen this week. The two different sizes kill me too. Although I'm a symmetry whore. I use a tape measure almost daily.


I think this would be my problem with having two screens of different sizes. Even two screens of the same size and resolution but different models would annoy me, because it wouldn't be symmetrical.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12112359*
> I think this would be my problem with having two screens of different sizes. Even two screens of the same size and resolution but different models would annoy me, because it wouldn't be symmetrical.


That's why I'm ordering the exact same model







:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12112372*
> That's why I'm ordering the exact same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12112211*
> There are so many people with different sized screens I would not be able to work with that on a daily basis! I don't understand how you guys do it...


Hehe...not only do I have two different screens, one of them is in portrait mode.


----------



## flaviz

A few things have changed since the pic was taken:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12112372*
> That's why I'm ordering the exact same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :










Now that I get!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;12114177*
> Hehe...not only do I have two different screens, one of them is in portrait mode.


Oh.

Hum... I guess you read long pages and hate scrolling?

Maybe that would throw me off less since they're probably not as close together as you would put them if you had them in landscape?


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm hoping to get mine looking like this soon.
Office Sandbox!


----------



## spice003

how you gonna roll the chair back


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12124010*
> I'm hoping to get mine looking like this soon.
> Office Sandbox!


Just the thought of having sand on my feet whilst sitting at my desk makes me feel horrible.

I live near the sea, but hate going to the beach. It's either horrible pebbles or horrible sand.

I sound like an old man,


----------



## Kirasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12106493*
> Finally i've gotten my room clean for the first time in about 2 weeks


Are those the Otherland series of books by Tad Williams on the left bookshelf, 2nd rack? The colors on the book spines look awfully familiar


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12124010*
> I'm hoping to get mine looking like this soon.
> Office Sandbox!


Would be a nice feeling but after a while annoying. Also you'll get sand all over the house!


----------



## Razultull

My college dorm room set up. Thats the only desk i have so its a bit cramped.
That is not my GTL [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12124010*
> I'm hoping to get mine looking like this soon.
> Office Sandbox!


1. Sand all over the house
2. Sand all over the inside of your PC
3. It's sand.
4. Ewww that's a Mac.
5. Why sand?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12124504*
> 1. Sand all over the house
> 2. Sand all over the inside of your PC
> 3. It's sand.
> 4. Ewww that's a Mac.
> 5. Why sand?


This.

Also,

6: That's some poor cable management right there.


----------



## Mongol

All you need is a Shai-Hulud plushy and that would be Ijizzedmahpants! perfect.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


1. Sand all over the house
2. Sand all over the inside of your PC
3. It's sand.
4. Ewww that's a Mac.
5. Why sand?


It looks awesome to me man.
I love the beach


----------



## De-Zant

Beach? Sure. On my floor? Heck no.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


It looks awesome to me man.
I love the beach










I love the beach too, but i wouldn't want my computer there. Just like i love steak, but i wouldn't brush my teeth with it.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I love the beach too, but i wouldn't want my computer there. Just like i love steak, but i wouldn't brush my teeth with it.


you have obviously never tried beef flavored toothpaste.

Life's a beach.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


you have obviously never tried beef flavored toothpaste.

Life's a beach.


I had blueberry toothpaste once back in 1998.

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I had blueberry toothpaste once back in 1998.

Fantastic stuff.


we actually still get that back home in india.


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


My college dorm room set up. Thats the only desk i have so its a bit cramped. 
That is not my GTL [email protected][email protected]











Thats how its supposed to look! I like it!


----------



## MechanicalHand

That would be awesome if you had a cat.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirasa*


Are those the Otherland series of books by Tad Williams on the left bookshelf, 2nd rack? The colors on the book spines look awfully familiar










Why Yes they are, Glad you noticed


----------



## KG363

Beaches are overrated.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12126363*
> Beaches are overrated.


Lol, agreed. Living among the world's best beaches, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## MechanicalHand

Are we talking the same Florida here?


----------



## KG363

I like the Miami beaches and they CAN be a blast, but I'd prefer a pool or a cool lake in NC compared to a hot, sandy, salty beach.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12126363*
> Beaches are overrated.


Agreed... it's still nice to have a bonfire or bbq out at the beach though. If you go to Hawaii however, the beaches are quite nice.


----------



## Mongol

pfft...I'd rather be in Key West than Miami.


----------



## KG363

I wouldn't

It's fine for tourists, but desalinated water, water rations, lack of space, distance from mainland,...


----------



## Mongol

I didn't say I wanted to live there.









Rick's Bar was pretty rad.

Man, I miss FL. Publix, BJ's Restaurant, Bru's Room...ahhh, aside from the flooding, gecko invasions and random gator/python in your pool, it was fun times.


----------



## KG363

It's a great place. I hope I don't have to leave


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12128671*
> It's a great place. I hope I don't have to leave


I saw this post in an email, out of context with the rest of the thread, and I thought you were talking about OCN


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12124350*
> My college dorm room set up. Thats the only desk i have so its a bit cramped.
> That is not my GTL [email protected][email protected]


NZXT Tempest Evo FTW


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12128694*
> I saw this post in an email, out of context with the rest of the thread, and I thought you were talking about OCN


It applies here as well


----------



## snoball

Page 1366! i7s anyone?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12129288*
> Page 1366! i7s anyone?


I Was thinking the same thing


----------



## KG363

Page 683 here


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12129426*
> Page 683 here


Same.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12126363*
> Beaches are overrated.


Lake Michigan ain't cutting it for me.

KG, you have to be my tour guide if I ever make it down there.
Are there any good Flan restaurants?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12129464*
> Lake Michigan ain't cutting it for me.
> 
> KG, you have to be my tour guide if I ever make it down there.
> Are there any good Flan restaurants?


I'm not a big Flan eater







, but you can walk into any local restaurant and get some real flan.

If you do come down, I'd be happy to assist.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand;12125287*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome if you had a cat.


lol


----------



## Remix65

the sand is fail. unless you're a king and have servants doing the cleaning its just not practical.that looks like a pretty nice house tho.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12129862*
> the sand is fail. unless you're a king and have servants doing the cleaning its just not practical.that looks like a pretty nice house tho.


It's a whole zen gaden yo.


----------



## Pinkerton

I'm trendy! I got a super cool apple and the beach all in one


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Page 1366! i7s anyone?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Page 683 here


Only page 456 here


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12130090*
> Only page 456 here












BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I'm not a big Flan eater







, but you can walk into any local restaurant and get some real flan.


I've lived in south florida for 10 years, and I think that best flan there is the kind that you get in the cuban restaurants. Versailles and Havanna Harry's have some pretty damn good flan. It's super thick, which is how I like it.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus;12130182*
> I've lived in south florida for 10 years, and I think that best flan there is the kind that you get in the cuban restaurants. Versailles and Havanna Harry's have some pretty damn good flan. *It's super thick, which is how I like it*.


No comment on the bold.

But Versailles would probably have some of the best. That, or some hole in the wall in Westchester.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Only page 456 here










Page 342....


----------



## BlackO

Heres a few pics of my rig. Please don't be too mean









Also, sorry for crappy photo's, they were taken on my phone, camera is with my gf.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackO*


Heres a few pics of my rig. Please don't be too mean









Also, sorry for crappy photo's, they were taken on my phone, camera is with my gf.











How many eyes do you have?


----------



## BlackO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


How many eyes do you have?


Two ears for the tv and laptop, and two eyes for my monitors


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Page 342....










page 1


----------



## Ubeermench

Im only 18 so i cant afford much >.< Sorry for bad quality pictures

Tons of finger prints lol








Specs in my sig








Working on it.








47" 1080p LG


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackO*












Nice Schecter, I've owned two of their 7-strings, a C7 and a C7+. I loved them both. I've since moved on to an Ibanez.


----------



## soilentblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand*










That would be awesome if you had a cat.


what chair is that? leap?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


you have obviously never tried beef flavored toothpaste.

Life's a beach.


and I am just playin in the sand







)


----------



## Nlclock

Nice setups. here's mine:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nlclock;12135063*
> Nice setups. here's mine:


Looks good!
I love huge mousepads! You can put everything on them and it feels very nice on the hand just to rest on it.


----------



## Mongol

Is that a James Dean print?


----------



## kcuestag

I hope you like it, no-one ever commented on my pics on this thread


----------



## mbudden

Yeah we did. We always made fun of your Kaka poster.

Found it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11006479*
> Meh, no one talked about mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11006624*
> We have...
> When you posted it the first time.


----------



## Businessman

Very nice and cozy looking!









Is that an F-18 "Hornet"?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12136809*
> Yeah we did. We always made fun of your Kaka poster.
> 
> Found it.


Oh yeah, I remember that discussion about Kaká's poster








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Businessman;12137008*
> Very nice and cozy looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an F-18 "Hornet"?


Thanks!

And yeah, it's an F-18 Hornet, well, both are







(Small version too on the left of that "shelf" ^^).

My dad is an F-18 Hornet pilot, so I really like F-18 too!


----------



## yang88she

just in case of flood, grab the self inflating flotation device

that's something I definitely need to add to my room


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12137609*
> just in case of flood, grab the self inflating flotation device
> 
> that's something I definitely need to add to my room


Love it







It's nice to have a bro who's on an air-line, free stuff ftw! XD

I still have the bottle of gas included on it, so I can inflate it hahahaha.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12136764*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it, no-one ever commented on my pics on this thread


LOL its KAKA.....BOOO REAL MADRID boooo


----------



## JY

its really cool going from the start post and watching as the set-ups get progressively more advanced


----------



## texaspaid

Enter, my space...



















And, lights on...














































I just upgraded to the Antec Nine Hundred Two case from the Nine Hundred. I gotta say I like the blue and green scheme even more now.

I'm looking to get the HSPC Tech Station for use as a secondary computer, primarily for testing equipment along with a large anti-static mat so I don't have to worry about the glass on the right side. I'm trying to get a good working and building space there.

With that addition, I'm also considering upgrading my 20 inch to at least a 23 inch monitor. I plan to get a KVM switch to toggle between my main rig in the Nine Hundred Two and the Tech Station.


----------



## regenz35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


Enter, my space...



















And, lights on...





































I just upgraded to the Antec Nine Hundred Two case from the Nine Hundred. I gotta say I like the blue and green scheme even more now.

I'm looking to get the HSPC Tech Station for use as a secondary computer, primarily for testing equipment along with a large anti-static mat so I don't have to worry about the glass on the right side. I'm trying to get a good working and building space there.

With that addition, I'm also considering upgrading my 20 inch to at least a 23 inch monitor. I plan to get a KVM switch to toggle between my main rig in the Nine Hundred Two and the Tech Station.


That's one awesome desk, where did you get it?


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regenz35*


That's one awesome desk, where did you get it?


I got it from Staples about a year ago. It's the Z-Line Legacy L Desk.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


LOL its KAKA.....BOOO REAL MADRID boooo


those are fighting words


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12124010*
> I'm hoping to get mine looking like this soon.
> Office Sandbox!


Would you still vacuum under your desk?? better buy some more vacuum bags


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Who the hell uses a vacuum with bags still??


----------



## 13thirty7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12146716*
> Would you still vacuum under your desk?? better buy some more vacuum bags


GROSS!!!!!! a Mac!!!!!!! ()


----------



## Rebellion88

The guy who wrote about having the cat in that sandbox


----------



## Infernus-cz

Id like to know, what wallpaper is this and what desktop gadgets are you using for ur HW monitoring... THX for info


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;12146873*
> Who the hell uses a vacuum with bags still??


Actually, I do. I got tired of the dusty mess every time I had to empty and clean the dang thing.
Quote:


> *KCUESTAG*
> Thanks!
> 
> And yeah, it's an F-18 Hornet, well, both are (Small version too on the left of that "shelf" ^^).
> 
> My dad is an F-18 Hornet pilot, so I really like F-18 too!
> __________________






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWCVUn4ErPA&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

These are fun too.


----------



## soilentblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soilentblue;12132768*
> what chair is that? leap?


?? anyone?


----------



## skunkxracing

well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.

EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


----------



## Disenchanterx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.


That's Sick.


----------



## KG363

Insane.


----------



## Boyboyd

What adaptors are those? DVI - VGA?

Edit: I knew i recognised your setup from somewhere.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz;12147978*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to know, what wallpaper is this and what desktop gadgets are you using for ur HW monitoring... THX for info


Not sure about the wallpaper, google it or something.

But the HUD looks like Rainmeter.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

OMG... Skunk racing is Lucius Fox.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.
> 
> EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


You really don't like alt-tabbing heh?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12124350*
> My college dorm room set up. Thats the only desk i have so its a bit cramped.
> That is not my GTL [email protected][email protected]


Either you are going to University of Akron or all college dorms look the same









Sent from my Blockade Runner using Escape Pod


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12148783*
> What adaptors are those? DVI - VGA?
> 
> Edit: I knew i recognised your setup from somewhere.


yes boyboyd all the 32in monitors are on dvi-vga adapters and the 3 23in are straight dvi to the monitors, the reason being vga extension cable are really cheap and the farthest monitor from the tower is about 15 ft. connector to connector. plus i had an abundance of dvi-vga adapters that were not in use from previous projects.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz;12147978*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to know, what wallpaper is this and what desktop gadgets are you using for ur HW monitoring... THX for info


Wallpaper

There's also a few different color palette choices from the same artist.

And as far as gadgets, Rainmeter with the HUD Vision 2.2 skin.

I messed around with it for awhile before I decided that this current setup. Clean and minimal, and I love green.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12150035*
> Either you are going to University of Akron or all college dorms look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Blockade Runner using Escape Pod


i dont







i guess all dorms look the same.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12151805*
> i dont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess all dorms look the same.


Haha... oh well. I thought I would at least ask.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.
> 
> EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


How in the heck do your 4850s not burst into flames!?!?!?! They are so close together like my 5870s but I only have two and they still get up into the 80s-90s C when I don't use a user defined fan profile.

Sweet batcave though. It's super slick.


----------



## skunkxracing

actually they run a little hot but under full load on boinc i never saw any gpu go above 85c. and at idle/low load i run the fans at about 45% and the temps stay right around 60c. also when im trading it is only at like 5% gpu load as the image on the screen is pretty much static except for the few pixels for the current bar will be moving so it generates very little heat in that aspect.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

My playground:


----------



## KG363

Awesome


----------



## frickfrock999

Just replaced my old chair!


----------



## Ellis

And I can see why









New one looks nice and comfy though, I'm a bit jelly


----------



## KG363

That is one sexy chair

The old one, I mean


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunkxracing*


actually they run a little hot but under full load on boinc i never saw any gpu go above 85c. and at idle/low load i run the fans at about 45% and the temps stay right around 60c. also when im trading it is only at like 5% gpu load as the image on the screen is pretty much static except for the few pixels for the current bar will be moving so it generates very little heat in that aspect.


Ah, right on. Thanks for the reply. By trading you mean stocks?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Ah, right on. Thanks for the reply. By trading you mean stocks?


What else would he mean?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


What else would he mean?


IDK... digital baseball cards?


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12154056*
> Just replaced my old chair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 343g.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Dude that chair looks like its been through some serious swamp ass.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.
> 
> EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


What, do you have compound eyes or something.


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.
> 
> EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


So you actually use all them?


----------



## Fabricate

I moved, I got a window finally


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabricate;12157850*
> I moved, I got a window finally


But yet it's closed.


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12156501*
> Dude that chair looks like its been through some serious swamp ass.


no not swamp ass, he was on a kill streak and didnt want to get up to piss.... so the streak continued!


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;12157806*
> So you actually use all them?


yes as i have a lot to watch at once, daytrading the more info the better trader you are. i like my data at a glance.

also hows this for a mobile office. the carputer


----------



## yomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12136764*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it, no-one ever commented on my pics on this thread


Where is that life vest from?...


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12154056*
> Just replaced my old chair!


Someones been pulling bare butt late nighters








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12158161*
> no not swamp ass, he was on a kill streak and didnt want to get up to piss.... so the streak continued!


I laughed so hard:lachen:


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12156501*
> Dude that chair looks like its been through some serious swamp ass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12158161*
> no not swamp ass, he was on a kill streak and didnt want to get up to piss.... so the streak continued!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull;12158337*
> Someones been pulling bare butt late nighters


Oh lawd, it's just the color of the fabric


----------



## sleepy916

It looks like it is made up of the same material as the couch.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12158345*
> Oh lawd, it's just the color of the fabric


I'm afraid you're going to have to do better than that.










Please explain.


----------



## strap624

Here's mine sorry for the cell pics:


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12158447*
> I'm afraid you're going to have to do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain.


Bad lighting!


----------



## RushMore1205




----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12158451*
> Bad lighting!


lol......evasive maneuvering eh


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12158494*


I was going to ask you how loud is that Raptor-X when exposed? I may try to mod mine and stick it externally to the opposite side of case that doesn't have the viewing window.

EDIT: Come to think about it, it can't be too bad. I have a Thermaltake Blacx and its not that loud when I have something in it.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12158451*
> Bad lighting!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12158785*
> lol......evasive maneuvering eh










I don 't care what you guys say!

(small pause)

That's still some funny ass *****! :lachen

I'm jelly of your new chair though
Mine's ripped.. in the center xD


----------



## Al plants Corn

Redid a few things. Mainly moved everything to the right a scosh and put UPS/case on top.


----------



## Gryph3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12158209*
> yes as i have a lot to watch at once, daytrading the more info the better trader you are. i like my data at a glance.
> 
> also hows this for a mobile office. the carputer


I see a Yo Dawg joke coming on.... Something about windows in your car with windows and crash while you crash... I forget the rest.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Redid a few things. Mainly moved everything to the right a scosh and put UPS/case on top.











Whats the box next to your case?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12158494*


Just a side note, i've stood on that hill.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88;12160474*
> Whats the box next to your case?


Looks like a UPS or a slide scanner.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Redid a few things. Mainly moved everything to the right a scosh and put UPS/case on top.











Your going to have to move it again if you plan on painting the rest of the wall.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Redid a few things. Mainly moved everything to the right a scosh and put UPS/case on top.











Yet you haven't painted the walls









You don't use the center speaker of the G51's?
I find it hangs weirdly on the u2711 but sits there nicely


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunkxracing*


yes as i have a lot to watch at once, daytrading the more info the better trader you are. i like my data at a glance.

also hows this for a mobile office. the carputer


Remind me not to drive anywhere near you. I can see you are one of those people that could use a HUD that clips to their glasses, and a thumb mouse.

These: http://www.oled-display.net/fraunhof...sses-with-oled


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


I see a Yo Dawg joke coming on.... Something about windows in your car with windows and crash while you crash... I forget the rest.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gryph3n*


I see a Yo Dawg joke coming on.... Something about windows in your car with windows and crash while you crash... I forget the rest.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Redid a few things. Mainly moved everything to the right a scosh and put UPS/case on top.











Yeeaah! Another U2711 owner!



























I know, I need to isolate my speakers. Squash balls are expensive!









Getting my loop/TJ07 done soon,







. You can see the tubing on top of my sub in the first picture.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*












I lol'd


----------



## Mongol

So when you get into an accident, does it blue screen?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


So when you get into an accident, does it blue screen?












NO!









Just kidding







BSODs your windshield so you can't see.


----------



## Mongol

Yo dawg I heard you like carputing, so we put a bluescreen on yo windscreen so you can crash while you drive? halt while you drive?


----------



## Mongol

oops.


----------



## yang88she

did some organizing, but now onto the fun part of cleaning up the wires...so here's a preview


----------



## KG363

Not enough monitor space. Get some more


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12166527*
> did some organizing, but now onto the fun part of cleaning up the wires...so here's a preview



















How the heck do you get to that area behind the desk?


----------



## mbudden

Holy wires batman.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12166573*
> Not enough monitor space. Get some more


I was running 4x2007 + 1x3007, I figure I would do some consolidating









the last 2007 is actually my son's, I just hooked up for the photo op


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624;12158450*
> Here's mine sorry for the cell pics:


nice hookah


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12166628*
> I was running 4x2007 + 1x3007, I figure I would do some consolidating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last 2007 is actually my son's, I just hooked up for the photo op


Please, please can I get a screenshot of what OCN's homepage looks like maximized to all 3 monitors on that setup? (fixed view of course, since wide view doesn't work too well on triples. I dislike it on singles as well though)


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12166666*
> Please, please can I get a screenshot of what OCN's homepage looks like maximized to all 3 monitors on that setup? (fixed view of course, since wide view doesn't work too well on triples. I dislike it on singles as well though)


haha, here ya go...kinda waste of space =P


----------



## De-Zant

You have zoomed in quite a bit. Is t he text hard to read without zooming?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12167093*
> You have zoomed in quite a bit. Is t he text hard to read without zooming?


oh yea, w/ my aging eyes (only 32)...but I do sit about 2 feet from my monitors and as you can see, I do have my icons enlarged


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12167081*
> haha, here ya go...kinda waste of space =P


dude Ctrl + (ctrl held then plus equal key)


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12167305*
> dude Ctrl + (ctrl held then plus equal key)


I just you Ctrl + mouse wheel =D


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12148699*
> well here is my trading room with specs from my sig.
> 
> EDIT: dont make fun of the cable management as its a cheap ultra case and putting the wires anywhere is impossible


Dude what kind of stock trading do you do? Stat arb?
My dad does a lot of trading and I swear he doesn't use more than 2 monitors lol


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soilentblue;12148579*
> ?? anyone?


Generation by Knoll, I think it's priced around $700ish.
I'm getting a new chair myself so I have been doing some research


----------



## Linixion

Gaming room and comp:




























And studio room and comp:


----------



## yang88she

you wouldn't happen to be a musician would ya? I'm a quick one, yes I am


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12162198*
> Yet you haven't painted the walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't use the center speaker of the G51's?
> I find it hangs weirdly on the u2711 but sits there nicely


The white parts are just patched drywall after we put new windows in. Eventually all the rooms will have new drywall/paint. Believe me, I want to paint but feel like it would be a waste. We're in the process of remodeling our house.

I don't use the middle speaker because there's really no place to put it lol. I don't really want it hanging on the monitor and it takes up too much space up front.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12167081*
> haha, here ya go...kinda waste of space =P


I'd love to see a photo of OCN in wide-view


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12167989*
> I'd love to see a photo of OCN in wide-view


hows this for OCN in wide view

by the way i use Ultramon to have a taskbar on each monitor and it works awesome

p.s. mostly technical analysis daytrading, but im developing at stat arb black box.


----------



## Boyboyd

Hahah thats awesome









I thought ocn looked wrong at 1680 wide. Lol


----------



## skunkxracing

here is a higher res photo of what the trading looks like


----------



## KG363

I would lose my mouse pointer so often


----------



## mbudden

Mind telling me what happened with MSFT's stock not to long ago?


----------



## Remix65

potrait + restored multiple tabs in opera works very well. i looked at that set up and just got another monitor that will be going portrait. its too bad i cant afford 30 inch monitors. i can only dream how epic 30 monitors are.

but i must have my main monitor landscape to have pages side by side.


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12168593*
> Mind telling me what happened with MSFT's stock not to long ago?


I don't see much significant change in MSFT's stock price over the last 3 months....


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12168593*
> Mind telling me what happened with MSFT's stock not to long ago?


by not to long ago whats that mean, becuase for me yesterday was a long time ago, because i tick trade, and it moves very fast

edit: to answer your question most of the time its earnings or the quarterly conference call that can really move a stock, so looking at the daily chart MSFT took quite a tumble after the earnings/call 3 quarters ago and dropped a lot. they beat on earnings so it was probably a downbeat outlook in the conf. call that sent shares lower.

P.S. if your still long msft get out as tomorrow as it is up against some pretty good resistance and will likely fall back a bit and take a breather. you can reenter after its gone down a couple of bucks to around 27ish.


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12168234*
> hows this for OCN in wide view
> 
> by the way i use Ultramon to have a taskbar on each monitor and it works awesome
> 
> p.s. mostly technical analysis daytrading, but im developing at stat arb black box.


Stat Arb is pretty awesome, I know a guy in Australia that's doing some Stat Arb stuff, but I don't know anything about Stat-Arb other than the basic concept, wish I could do something like that









oh well, at least buy and hold, day trading still make us money right now


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12168760*
> by not to long ago whats that mean, becuase for me yesterday was a long time ago, because i tick trade, and it moves very fast
> 
> edit: to answer your question most of the time its earnings or the quarterly conference call that can really move a stock, so looking at the daily chart MSFT took quite a tumble after the earnings/call 3 quarters ago and dropped a lot. they beat on earnings so it was probably a downbeat outlook in the conf. call that sent shares lower.
> 
> P.S. if your still long msft get out as tomorrow as it is up against some pretty good resistance and will likely fall back a bit and take a breather. you can reenter after its gone down a couple of bucks to around 27ish.


huh.. I need to learn that crazy wall street lingo to make some cash..


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12169127*
> huh.. I need to learn that crazy wall street lingo to make some cash..


Makes sense to me.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;12167932*
> The white parts are just patched drywall after we put new windows in. Eventually all the rooms will have new drywall/paint. Believe me, I want to paint but feel like it would be a waste. We're in the process of remodeling our house.
> 
> I don't use the middle speaker because there's really no place to put it lol. I don't really want it hanging on the monitor and it takes up too much space up front.


Oh makes sense!

That's how mine is placed, I don't find it takes a lot of space on the screen. I barely notice it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12168760*
> by not to long ago whats that mean, becuase for me yesterday was a long time ago, because i tick trade, and it moves very fast
> 
> edit: to answer your question most of the time its earnings or the quarterly conference call that can really move a stock, so looking at the daily chart MSFT took quite a tumble after the earnings/call 3 quarters ago and dropped a lot. they beat on earnings so it was probably a downbeat outlook in the conf. call that sent shares lower.
> 
> P.S. if your still long msft get out as tomorrow as it is up against some pretty good resistance and will likely fall back a bit and take a breather. you can reenter after its gone down a couple of bucks to around 27ish.


Thanks for the advice. But I was talking about ~5PM. Where the stock went up by like .80$ and then dropped. My father came in my room and asked what happened to MSFT, if something had happened or something. lol


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12171043*
> Thanks for the advice. But I was talking about ~5PM. Where the stock went up by like .80$ and then dropped. My father came in my room and asked what happened to MSFT, if something had happened or something. lol


yep earnings were reported today, they beat on earnings expectations, and the volatility before close was due to them releasing the earnings number before the market closed at 4pm. that was unusual as they were supposed to release the numbers after close... oh well anyway msft sucks even though i use windows, they are going to continue to lose market share to linux and other os's. i wouldnt buy and hold it, and dont have it in my ira.


----------



## Cykososhull

Here's my cave


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12168342*
> here is a higher res photo of what the trading looks like


Cool setup, looks like you have TOS up. I use that and quotetracker on four screens (about to be six). I trend trade options and futures.


----------



## Dorianime

[/QUOTE]

Let's make and OCN song


----------



## Live_free

Here is my current set up. Not good pics by any standards but you get the idea. WC should be here soon, cannot wait.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linixion;12167829*


lets make a song about OCN


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;12171961*
> lets make a song about OCN


Whoever does, I'll put it up on our radio show


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free;12171953*
> Here is my current set up. Not good pics by any standards but you get the idea. WC should be here soon, cannot wait.


I like the fallout bobblehead


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;12171580*
> Cool setup, looks like you have TOS up. I use that and quotetracker on four screens (about to be six). I trend trade options and futures.


yep TOS it is, best broker ive used. i do a lot of futures, and sell options premium for income trades.


----------



## aleiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skunkxracing;12174580*
> yep TOS it is, best broker ive used. i do a lot of futures, and sell options premium for income trades.


I dont mean to thread jack... I like TOS except when they update ANYTHING.. after they posted the hardware update message on Friday I sold my position in the afternoon expecting the feed to go down Monday... and it did. As for options check out optionshouse. Awesome prices but it is just a broker not a platform like TOS.


----------



## skunkxracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;12174786*
> I dont mean to thread jack... I like TOS except when they update ANYTHING.. after they posted the hardware update message on Friday I sold my position in the afternoon expecting the feed to go down Monday... and it did. As for options check out optionshouse. Awesome prices but it is just a broker not a platform like TOS.


yes they do have issues as of late with platform updates, i just take a few days off for them to fix it or revert to previous build.


----------



## Diminished

Heres my desk setup.

Ive got a gaming rig, and a studio rig to record all my music.


----------



## Shev7chenko

My setup in my office at work.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diminished;12177215*
> Heres my desk setup.
> 
> Ive got a gaming rig, and a studio rig to record all my music.


are you a sort of one man band or something like that ???







nice setup you have !!!


----------



## Diminished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctekcop;12177537*
> are you a sort of one man band or something like that ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice setup you have !!!


I play multiple instruments, So i guess you can call me a one man band! hahah

Thanks man, took me years to get what I have now!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diminished;12177563*
> I play multiple instruments, So i guess you can call me a one man band! hahah
> 
> Thanks man, took me years to get what I have now!


You're as much a band as Mike Oldifled is, and he's sold thousands of albums.


----------



## answ3r

This be mine.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This be mine.


id bet your always banging you head there.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This be mine.


LOL are you a college freshman and is that your BED!>?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diminished;12177215*
> Heres my desk setup.
> 
> Ive got a gaming rig, and a studio rig to record all my music.


what size keyboard is that... what model is it.


----------



## answ3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12178383*
> id bet your always banging you head there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12178404*
> LOL are you a college freshman and is that your BED!>?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12178456*
> what size keyboard is that... what model is it.


@maxextz: Actually, I rarely hit my head, only hit it when my chocolate lab jumps on me.

@Razultull: I'm a university student, however, I do no live in a dorm, this is my room at home. Yes, that is my bed.

@Remix65: Its a full size keyboard, Logitech G11.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178481*
> @Remix65: Its a full size keyboard, Logitech G11.


lol. i means to ask about the midi keyboard..


----------



## answ3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12178502*
> lol. i means to ask about the midi keyboard..


Missed the quote, need more coffee.


----------



## Diminished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This be mine.


So how tall are you? lol


----------



## answ3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diminished;12178532*
> so how tall are you? Lol


5' 8"

Linixion and I are actually going to raise it a couple inches, but I've had no issues whatsoever how it is.


----------



## Diminished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12178502*
> lol. i means to ask about the midi keyboard..


If your talkin about my midi keyboard, its a Yamaha Motif ES6 62 key.


----------



## Diminished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178549*
> 5' 8"
> 
> Linixion and I are actually going to raise it a couple inches, but I've had no issues whatsoever how it is.


Ahhh, ok. Im 6'2 so go figure, awsome setup btw.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *answ3r;12178313*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This be mine.


rofl


----------



## hoth17

From:









To:









I hate college dorm room desks!


----------



## De-Zant

That could still fit the monitor setup


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12179690*
> That could still fit the monitor setup


Not well, that's why I ditched it. Its fine, I love the new monitor; but if I was at home, I would have the other monitors vertical next to the current one.


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;12179681*
> From:










Im so gunna set up my monitors that way one day.

Also thats a cool looking tube amplifier you have there.


----------



## CreepyDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;12179681*


I _love_ your headphone hanger.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


From:

To:









I hate college dorm room desks!


Talk about downsizing. But I have to say, that TV on top would put an awful kink in my neck. I would hate to leave all that behind.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CreepyDan*


I _love_ your headphone hanger.










I know, its so perfect!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Talk about downsizing. But I have to say, that TV on top would put an awful kink in my neck. I would hate to leave all that behind.


The desk was a horrible downgrade. But the monitors was actually an upgrade, the new one is a 30" 2560x1600...


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diminished;12177215*
> Heres my desk setup.
> 
> Ive got a gaming rig, and a studio rig to record all my music.


no bass







***, you racist against bass or something?









if you cant tell, yes, I am a bass player


----------



## Diminished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


no bass







***, you racist against bass or something?









if you cant tell, yes, I am a bass player










Hahhahahahhah, No man! I love bass. In the full shot of all my music equiment, far left, there is an old school 4 string bass from like the 80's. hahaha.

Nice!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


no bass







***, you racist against bass or something?









if you cant tell, yes, I am a bass player










I don't think it's called racism, I think it's called bass-ism.


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I don't think it's called racism, I think it's called bass-ism.


Rep'd.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


Rep'd.


Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## calavera

seriously, people need to read the rules. I see people rep'ing for the most stupidest stuff sometimes.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Please tell me you're kidding.


Rep'd.

notsrs


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Rep'd.


Rep'd


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Rep'd


x3


----------



## Konkistadori

Mess is under control


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


Mess is under control












Nice e-mu.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;12179681*


one of my favorites so far! I've got a wall-mounted quad monitor landscape setup right now (3 on bottom and 1 on top like you), and I seriously think I'm gonna portrait the bottom 3 when I move and set up my new office soon.


----------



## Boyboyd

Little experiment i did. Just cleaned my room too. I do it every weekend so it only takes 20 mins or so.


----------



## Shane1244

That a Panorama, or like a 14mm lens?


----------



## Boyboyd

I used the 18-55 kit lens and stitched 16 photos together. I think i used it at about 22mm.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12198026*
> Little experiment i did. Just cleaned my room too. I do it every weekend so it only takes 20 mins or so.


Your room is very interesting! It's very interesting to have such a roof/celling.


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks. It's also very painful sometimes. But i've got the entire floor to myself so i'm definitely not complaining.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12198273*
> Thanks. It's also very painful sometimes. But i've got the entire floor to myself so i'm definitely not complaining.


I'm also looking at the window on top of your computer, what happens when it's open and it rains?









Is that your whole apartment or just a room?

Definitely feels European


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12198289*
> I'm also looking at the window on top of your computer, what happens when it's open and it rains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your whole apartment or just a room?
> 
> Definitely feels European


I put it there deliberately so that the rear fan sucks in cold air from outside. I usually only crack the window open 1 or 2 inches and it opens in such a way that no rain comes in.

That's just my living room. My bedroom is sortof behind my computer screen in the picture, and the bathroom is behind me.


----------



## kamikaze_

I've been following this thread for quite a while, a lot of decent presentations, some amazing rooms, very little ridiculousness such as the guy with the 10+ bottles of piss. Boyboyd seems to be the best I've seen so far.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I'd love to have Boyds room, mines quite small and cold compared. Boyds is like the Mona Lisa.









Mine (there is just a bed behind that):


----------



## Boyboyd

A bed behind where? Your desk?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


Mess is under control












where did you get that desk!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


A bed behind where? Your desk?


Behind the camera ofc


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Little experiment i did. Just cleaned my room too. I do it every weekend so it only takes 20 mins or so.

_*snip*_


I want that room... spacious, fantastic coloring and lighting. perfect layout.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Behind the camera ofc









































How did i not realise that? lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I want that room... spacious, fantastic coloring and lighting. perfect layout.










Thanks. I'm really lucky to have this. Sometimes i dunno what to do with the space though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I'll take a picture of my whole room at some point, but literally it's Door, bed, Desk w/PC and that's it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12201156*
> Thanks. I'm really lucky to have this. Sometimes i dunno what to do with the space though.


Time for me to move in


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Time for me to move in










Pick me up on the way there!







Party time!!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


Pick me up on the way there!







Party time!!!


dot dot dot. i'd have to fly in the opposite direction of his location to get you LOL. PA to WA then to UK, i'd hate myself after that trip


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here my set up.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

nvidia case and rocking ATi?!?!? blasphemy!


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


nvidia case and rocking ATi?!?!? blasphemy!


lol ya I know just upgraded from a 9400GT. Havent made my mind up on what I wanna do yet, new case or mod this one.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12204763*
> nvidia case and rocking ATi?!?!? blasphemy!


omg!111!! you have nvidia posters as well and you own an ATI card. I'm calling the inquisition.


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12206112*
> omg!111!! you have nvidia posters as well and you own an ATI card. I'm calling the inquisition.


lol ya I do you going to love this one then, here is my mouse pad.

EDIT: I know need to replace everything Nvidia with ATI now. lol Go red team.


----------



## EpicPie

That nVidia case looks nice. Kinda lols that you're using ATi/AMD with a bunch of nVidia stuff.


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12206169*
> That nVidia case looks nice. Kinda lols that you're using ATi/AMD with a bunch of nVidia stuff.


I just switch to ATI and didn't replace anything yet. now sure if I just want to replace to the or mod it yet. A poster a poster and a mouse pad is a mouse pad. lol


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;12195629*
> Mess is under control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip


We use the lamp for the same purpose, holding headset!


----------



## Shane1244

Just got my Monster Energy Neon sign!


----------



## AMD_RULES

Nice!! ^


----------



## nickbaldwin86

OMG you have a Monster Energy Neon sign and you are not running a Monster Energy video card??????!?!!?!?!?!?!

WOW that past 5+ posts before yours was all LOL

Bunch of fan boy action, didn't know it was against the law to have a NV poster and have a ATI card.

Brands mean nothing to me, I buy whatever the best is when I think it is time to upgrade, I preordered my 5850 and it was the best on the market when I installed it, along with getting 3 monitors and DX11 was amazing, took NV a long time to catch up.

If I was to update, I would wait for the next round of cards, NV or ATI ... which ever has the best, that is what I would throw my money away on.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


OMG you have a Monster Energy Neon sign and you are not running a Monster Energy video card??????!?!!?!?!?!?!

WOW that past 5+ posts before yours was all LOL

Bunch of fan boy action, didn't know it was against the law to have a NV poster and have a ATI card.

Brands mean nothing to me, I buy whatever the best is when I think it is time to upgrade, I preordered my 5850 and it was the best on the market when I installed it, along with getting 3 monitors and DX11 was amazing, took NV a long time to catch up.

If I was to update, I would wait for the next round of cards, NV or ATI ... which ever has the best, that is what I would throw my money away on.


???????????????????????


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


OMG you have a Monster Energy Neon sign and you are not running a Monster Energy video card??????!?!!?!?!?!?!

WOW that past 5+ posts before yours was all LOL

Bunch of fan boy action, didn't know it was against the law to have a NV poster and have a ATI card.

Brands mean nothing to me, I buy whatever the best is when I think it is time to upgrade, I preordered my 5850 and it was the best on the market when I installed it, along with getting 3 monitors and DX11 was amazing, took NV a long time to catch up.

If I was to update, I would wait for the next round of cards, NV or ATI ... which ever has the best, that is what I would throw my money away on.


lol ATI doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## Shane1244

Nvidia is always the best. What is this guy talking about?
/hides under desk


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Nvidia is always the best. What is this guy talking about?
/hides under desk


huh noone feed this guy


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JuniorDaisy*


I just switch to ATI and didn't replace anything yet. now sure if I just want to replace to the or mod it yet. A poster a poster and a mouse pad is a mouse pad. lol


I would just keep it that way. Its the best of both worlds


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


???????????????????????











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


lol ATI doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Just got my Monster Energy Neon sign!



















id love to find a redbull neon sign. but finding ANYTHING redbull is impossible. no shirts, hats, mini fridges, or signs. well, not anything official anyway,

their team + drink > monster IMO.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


their team + drink > monster IMO.


Agree, monster is gross.

red bull


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


id love to find a redbull neon sign. but finding ANYTHING redbull is impossible. no shirts, hats, mini fridges, or signs. well, not anything official anyway,

their team + drink > monster IMO.


Taste is preference, I love them both, but prefer Monster.

Yeah, Monster has different advertising strategy. You can find monster anything.

Check this out: 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/RED-BULL-ENERGY-D...ht_1200wt_1139

Same guy I bought mine from, I got free shipping.. and it only took 7 days from HK to Canada.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Taste is preference, I love them both, but prefer Monster.

Yeah, Monster has different advertising strategy. You can find monster anything.

Check this out: 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/RED-BULL-ENERGY-D...ht_1200wt_1139

Same guy I bought mine from, I got free shipping.. and it only took 7 days from HK to Canada.


That is bad ass... I am bidding


----------



## Live_free

All energy drinks are cancer...


----------



## appleg33k85

Just finished up the triple monitor stand (what a pain to setup and align!) haven't had a chance to get longer video cables (the ones it came with are JUST long enough to reach, but not to be cable tied)


----------



## Shane1244

Nice! haha, Just to let you know, most of them don't go for more than $20 because of shipping, so don't get out of control on bidding, soon as that one ends, he will put up another one.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Live_free*


All energy drinks are cancer...


ye sure...


----------



## KG363

Monster is way better than Red Bull. Red Bull is the worst one out there


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Monster is way better than Red Bull. Red Bull is the worst one out there


woah woah woah, woah. woah.

Diet Red bull is the best or the regular ones. I find monster too sweet. Cocaine takes the heavyweight crown though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Monster makes me sick. Literally, if I drink it, it makes me badly sick soon after, and doesn't even taste that nice.

The can is too big for an energy drink in my opinion. I prefer Red Bull over any others I've tried, but it's not cheap to buy singly, but what is nowadays?

That sign is pretty awesome though. I want a neon for my wall now, it's empty,


----------



## mbudden

Rockstar > all


----------



## Shiveron

You guy's need to try some SPIKE.

So strong it was illegal here in colorado for a while, then as pressure wore down a bit had to be 16+ to buy it, now anyone can.

I drink a SPIKE Shotgun before work wednesday nights.

350MG of Caffeine
33,333% Daily Value of B12

or 2 of the 8.4oz SPIKE Shooter's for:
600MG of Caffeine
& 50,000% Daily Value of B12


----------



## skunkxracing

speaking of Monster, i found the freakin coolest thing EVER!!! you guys have to watch this nut drive. i almost came...... well ok i did... im a car guy this is just sick.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunkxracing*


speaking of Monster, i found the freakin coolest thing EVER!!! you guys have to watch this nut drive. i almost came...... well ok i did... im a car guy this is just sick.


Open that video in every one of your screens







now that would be freaking orgasmic.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunkxracing*


speaking of Monster, i found the freakin coolest thing EVER!!! you guys have to watch this nut drive. i almost came...... well ok i did... im a car guy this is just sick.







yes becuase of Monster he can drive like that







right?

well maybe because they gave him a $400,000 car he can

I am sure he could get in any drift/rally car and do that Monster is all fo sho


----------



## Live_free

If any of you know about the human body and the contents of any energy drink you would an hero.


----------



## cloudbyday

This thread is majorly hijacked...


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctekcop*


HOw it was





















here we go now:


----------



## paquitox

*I added some wall shelves, gives it a more warm feeling, literally since its like 15 degrees outside!*


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12200623*
> I'd love to have Boyds room, mines quite small and cold compared. Boyds is like the Mona Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine (there is just a bed behind that):


I see all that white tubing under your desk...now update you build log
















Will you be water cooling clemens too? It looks like it would like some of that white tubing as well


----------



## Shane1244

This is why I am sick of Rockstar, $5 a case. Yeah. I bought all they had.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12217281*
> This is why I am sick of Rockstar, $5 a case. Yeah. I bought all they had.










Code blue, patient is suffering from a Rockstar-induced heart attack!


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Taste is preference, I love them both, but prefer Monster.

Yeah, Monster has different advertising strategy. You can find monster anything.

Check this out: 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/RED-BULL-ENERGY-D...ht_1200wt_1139

Same guy I bought mine from, I got free shipping.. and it only took 7 days from HK to Canada.


that's awesome, thanks for the link!

i used to drink nothing but monster when it came to energy dinks, but got sick of the taste. i strictly drink red bull now, whenever i drink any drinks tho. which is rarely since i didn't want to make a habit out of it since i know they're bad for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiveron*


You guy's need to try some SPIKE.

So strong it was illegal here in colorado for a while, then as pressure wore down a bit had to be 16+ to buy it, now anyone can.

I drink a SPIKE Shotgun before work wednesday nights.

350MG of Caffeine
33,333% Daily Value of B12

or 2 of the 8.4oz SPIKE Shooter's for:
600MG of Caffeine
& 50,000% Daily Value of B12


i tried spike a couple years ago (i want to say 3-4) and i didn't really like the taste of it. it got my co-worker sick too, i guess it was too strong for him.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I see all that white tubing under your desk...now update you build log
















Will you be water cooling clemens too? It looks like it would like some of that white tubing as well










Waiting on the res









I won't be doing Clemens, it'll all be in my TJ07.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunkxracing*


speaking of Monster, i found the freakin coolest thing EVER!!! you guys have to watch this nut drive. i almost came...... well ok i did... im a car guy this is just sick.







meh. ken is a crap driver.
i can do everything he did in his videos and more with 30 freaking takes per corner and 2 months practice for every gymkhana video he makes.
at rallying he is HORRIBLE


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


meh. ken is a crap driver.
*i can do everything he did in his videos and more* with 30 freaking takes per corner and 2 months practice for every gymkhana video he makes.
at rallying he is HORRIBLE















































yeah right.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Little experiment i did. Just cleaned my room too. I do it every weekend so it only takes 20 mins or so.




I can haz yur ruum?

kthx.

BTW.


----------



## Live_free

Such a small car with soooo much horsepower... I want it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free;12227412*
> Such a small car with soooo much horsepower... I want it.


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12227591*


Ford Fiesta with 650hp in that vid. 0-60 1.9sec. I WANT IT.


----------



## Shane1244

The only part that's a Ford Fiesta is the body and headlights.


----------



## Shane1244

MAN CAVE VIDEO!








caps





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrVFAZXnt_E[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Capwn

This is where I get my work done..
You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/


----------



## zelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12229528*
> This is where I get my work done..
> You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/


Very Jelly


----------



## railfan844




----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12229528*
> This is where I get my work done..
> You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/


Not Jelly, 'cos I already gots that chair. Someone really went to town with photoshop on this one, but the floating ipad and scaled monitors were a little over the top.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12229528*
> This is where I get my work done..
> You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/


yea want that chair


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix;12229619*
> Very *Jelly*


I can honestly say if i ever had the chance to meet the individual who started using this term instead of the word jealous, i would knock his/her teeth in.

/rant over


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *railfan844;12229654*


Nice setup... looks good


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol;12229674*
> I can honestly say if i ever had the chance to meet the individual who started using this term instead of the word jealous, i would knock his/her teeth in.
> 
> /rant over


Would you like a piece of toast for all that Smuckers ?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


I can honestly say if i ever had the chance to meet the individual who started using this term instead of the word jealous, i would knock his/her teeth in.

/rant over


are you jelly that someone came up with it before you did? hehe


----------



## NguyenAdam

I thought jelly came from bodybuilding.com?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*


I can honestly say if i ever had the chance to meet the individual who started using this term instead of the word jealous, i would knock his/her teeth in.

/rant over


Someones jelly.

Stuck with this until I get my replacement U2711 redelivered tomorrow, somehow missed the delivery guy this morning,


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


I thought jelly came from bodybuilding.com?


From "Know Your Meme"

Quote:



The phrase initially gained traction via 4chan imageboards and subsequently spread throughout other discussion forums and hubsites. One of the earliest discussion examples can be found in a BodyBuilding forum thread dating back to May 2010; the first UrbanDictionary entry for â€œU Jellyâ€ was submitted on August 17th, 2010.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yessss. I made a post on waffle's photo.

I'm famous.


----------



## ScurK

lol.. bodybuilding and 4chan. The hiphop culture has used that word since the 80's.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Yessss. I made a post on waffle's photo.

I'm famous.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


MAN CAVE VIDEO!








caps







Like whats playing in the background, good to hear someone hasn't capitulated with the latest crap


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


MAN CAVE VIDEO!








caps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrVF....overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12210323*
> Just got my Monster Energy Neon sign!


Omg where in Amnesia is this? i don't think i saw the room


----------



## kamikaze_

u mad?


----------



## T-Willi

my desk


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


This is where I get my work done..
You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/ 










This **** was on gizmodo...

http://gizmodo.com/5741712/this-must...den-in-america

ha..


----------



## selectstriker2

My current set up, running off my old ASUS laptop since i sold off part of my main rig and am waiting to get funds for a 1366 mATX board to get my new one up and running.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just thought I'd share this.

For those who like this desk:

http://www.overclock.net/12143937-post13690.html

It's on sale for $100 at Staples:

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy...duct-nr_727061


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-Willi;12241482*
> my desk


First: Welcome to OCN!

That is the most uncomfortable chair ever made, believe me, I had one. No lower back support and your elbows get beating form the hard plastic arm rests. I hate it.......


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12245046*
> Just thought I'd share this.
> 
> For those who like this desk:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12143937-post13690.html
> 
> It's on sale for $100 at Staples:
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Legacy-Glass-L-Desk/product-nr_727061


Where did you get the lights at?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar;12248733*
> Where did you get the lights at?


That wasn't my post. Those are just standard strip lights you can get those anywhere. I'll try to find some.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=blue+strip+lights&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=12840751038736983057&ei=QxVLTbugAc6RgQf5_JDXDw&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAw#

http://www.directron.com/lds48bl.html


----------



## jouatt

I guess I should try to hide my cables abit more under the desk.


----------



## ph10m

I apologize for the horrendous camera quality :C
Just threw my case in the workshop for some modding, having it on the desk meanwhile works just fine anyway!








(I know I don't have a mouse pad, crazy huh? I do have a few laying around but this table makes it glide so good!)


----------



## Remix65

nice dell studio lappy.


----------



## JedixJarf

Heres my work setup.


----------



## Boyboyd

That is nice. Like... really nice.

What do you do if you don't mind me asking? If i had to guess i'd say director of awesome.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That is nice. Like... really nice.

What do you do if you don't mind me asking? If i had to guess i'd say director of awesome.


This.

That is one hell of a setup.


----------



## Ellis

Can do work experience there?


----------



## yang88she

more shots of the nerf Gatling gun please


----------



## Robilar

Here is my layout. New desk incoming this weekend (IKEA Gallant)


----------



## SupaFlanka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12250762*
> more shots of the nerf Gatling gun please


That gatling gun looks like it can shoot real bullets O_O


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12250655*
> Heres my work setup.
> 
> ~snip~


I kinda want to see that Portrait|Landscape|Portrait setup on the other side of the room too...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12250853*
> Here is my layout. New desk incoming this weekend (IKEA Gallant)


Another Gallant owner. I've seen so many in this thread. They're excellent, you can even mod them.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Another Gallant owner. I've seen so many in this thread. They're excellent, you can even mod them.


They are nice desks, don't get me wrong, but I couldn't bring myself to spend _that much_ on a desk like that. I'd rather spend a few days making something to match my needs, as I did with my current desk, for a quarter of the price.

Personal preference I guess,


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I kinda want to see that Portrait|Landscape|Portrait setup on the other side of the room too...


You can haz tomorrow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That is nice. Like... really nice.

What do you do if you don't mind me asking? If i had to guess i'd say director of awesome.


Sales Engineer @ software company

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


more shots of the nerf Gatling gun please


Ill take some shots tomorrow with a couple more guns for ya


----------



## SmokinWaffle

JedixJarf, what Dell monitor is that? It's a 30" one I'm sure, but what one?


----------



## AMD_RULES

That's an awesome work setup. You can shot people with the nerf gun too!


----------



## ph10m

Thought I'd just put up a picture of where I work, as it's unfortunately way cleaner than my own desktop.. Though it's a bit messy because of all the hardware and computer-stuff I recieve, tons and tons of boxes!








Yes, yes, macs I know, no complaining when I don't pay for them, but have to do my job on them, as I only fix macs and servers for customers.








I'd prefer working with windows but as I'm only 18 I guess I have to accept that I can't get ANY job


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12251227*
> JedixJarf, what Dell monitor is that? It's a 30" one I'm sure, but what one?


Looks like a dell 3007 wfp or wfp-hc


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;12252237*
> Looks like a dell 3007 wfp or wfp-hc


its one of the two, will let you know when i get into the office tomorrow.


----------



## pRenoM

and sometimes theres a laptop laying around.


----------



## frankth3frizz

heres mine. its in our living room. :/


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12250655*
> Heres my work setup.


All that and you don't have that gatorade on a coaster?

You, sir, make me rage.


----------



## JordanH

My desk is awful compared to a lot in here, but I'll share anyway.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanH;12274574*
> My desk is awful compared to a lot in here, but I'll share anyway.


That desk looks so old. You gotta get a new one. This...http://www.staples.com/South-Shore-Element-Corner-Desk/product_739084?cmArea=SC2:CG33P4543:CL164557

Here are some live pictures...http://www.workstationsetups.com/pc/home-workstation-2/

It's beautiful. It's so modern. Room for speakers, subwoofer, monitors, coffee maker (







), printer, etc. It'll be perfect for you if you can afford it.


----------



## PulkPull

Yes, my desk is horribly old but it works and I am use to it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;12274050*
> All that and you don't have that gatorade on a coaster?
> 
> You, sir, make me rage.


Wouldn't want to stain the laminate...


----------



## frickfrock999

Not mine, but it's AOE2


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## Remix65




----------



## Shane1244

^ fail.


----------



## TDS

Epic Fail


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Ahh, moving soon, gonna totally go all out on my room, its gonna be pimpin









Also neglected to mention the media room im planning, 96" projection screen, stadium seating, etc, etc, definitely gonna build an HTPC for it


----------



## Shane1244

If you bring that Raidmax case with you, I doubt it will.


----------



## MeeMoo220

Secks. This thread is full of it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12278120*
> Not mine, but it's AOE2


mac board? For shame....for shame...


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12279120*
> If you bring that Raidmax case with you, I doubt it will.


dont be hatin'


----------



## Qcgold




----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcgold;12279451*


haha wow nice set up dude.


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcgold;12279451*


That case.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qcgold*


*snip*


NICE you've got the same speakers that I do! Probably the best sounding computer speakers I've ever heard.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


mac board? For shame....for shame...


I think they look good. And they're reasonably priced.

Wouldnt go with everything else on my desk though.


----------



## Gryph3n

Had I known yall were coming over I would have cleaned up...LOL


----------



## Boyboyd

Another mac board, on the same page.

Talk about slim chances.


----------



## texaspaid

Switched things up, using my L desk in the corner versus on the side with the keyboard tray. It felt a little empty so I went and got a new 24" monitor today. Going from my 20" 1680 x 1050 to this is amazing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ - Z-Line Legacy? I just bought one for $100 at Staples. I was considering setting it up like you have, but I don't think the keyboard/mouse are comfortably usable there. I want to find a way to mount the keyboard tray to the corner piece.


----------



## texaspaid

Yup, Z Line Legacy. I got mine about a year ago... it was on sale at one point for $119.99 and I got it then. It's been an awesome desk. I don't find the keyboard placement too bad right now, so far for gaming and surfing it's been fine. I don't know how you'd be able to manage mounting the keyboard tray to the corner so I would probably set it up on the side with the tray first just to see how you like it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid;12286497*
> Yup, Z Line Legacy. I got mine about a year ago... it was on sale at one point for $119.99 and I got it then. It's been an awesome desk. I don't find the keyboard placement too bad right now, so far for gaming and surfing it's been fine. I don't know how you'd be able to manage mounting the keyboard tray to the corner so *I would probably set it up on the side with the tray first just to see how you like it.*


I am. The room I'll be setting it up in is quite similar to yours. I plan on having the desk in that same corner, with my monitor on the left side, PC next to the desk on the ground where your filing cabinet is, then a small hole in the wall to pass an HDMI cable to my TV that is against the same wall in the adjacent room.


----------



## AMD_RULES

Nice setup


----------



## bajer29

Updated:


----------



## bajer29

Saw this on neatorama. Thought it was cool


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanH;12274574*
> My desk is awful compared to a lot in here, but I'll share anyway.


The desk isnt that bad, just get some contact paper and fix it up. But..... get that rig off the carpet and catch the rat thats living under the desk.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;12289598*
> Saw this on neatorama. Thought it was cool


That is definitely creative.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

they should put a MIDI keyboard in there instead of the keys


----------



## cruizer

Here's some updated pics of my computer/bedroom area..


























it's quite a mess....plz overlook lol


----------



## hick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


Here's some updated pics of my computer/bedroom area..

it's quite a mess....plz overlook lol


OMG Please get rid of the hitachi drill. I broke 3 of them in 1 year, grab a makita or milwaukee

And buy nvidia and you wont need the electric fireplace


----------



## Danker16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


OMG Please get rid of the hitachi drill. I broke 3 of them in 1 year, grab a makita or milwaukee

And buy nvidia and you wont need the electric fireplace










i second the advice on the drill


----------



## H-man




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*












I love the AMD tower you've got there.


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I love the AMD tower you've got there.


I didn't have space in my parts box for the CPU boxes, so I decided to put them on display.
From the top: C3 640, C2 Semperon 140 that unlocks (I ran it in Ren for 7 months,) 940 In wrath that I got for $20, and on the bottom, The 710 that was moved from my Wrath to Ren.


----------



## cruizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


OMG Please get rid of the hitachi drill. I broke 3 of them in 1 year, grab a makita or milwaukee

And buy nvidia and you wont need the electric fireplace










REALLY?!?!?! Had this one for over a year now...and no problems (well probably now since I'm defending it)

My two 5870's running BFBC2 warms it up pretty nice in here...


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


Here's some updated pics of my computer/bedroom area..

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s279/Cruizer2169/officialcomputerroompics001.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s279/Cruizer2169/officialcomputerroompics002.jpg[IMG]
[IMG alt=""]http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s279/Cruizer2169/officialcomputerroompics003.jpg

it's quite a mess....plz overlook lol


Wouldn't putting your PC on a fireplace kinda affect your temps?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I love the AMD tower you've got there.


lol


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


Here's some updated pics of my computer/bedroom area..











I own a red Buddha that looks very similar to the one on your desk









Love the triple display set-up too


----------



## LTC

Updated room pic...










Damn I didn't notice the dust under my screens before I saw the pic -.-


----------



## Boyboyd

Looking good. Is that a DAS keyboard?


----------



## cruizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Wouldn't putting your PC on a fireplace kinda affect your temps?


Guess it would if I used it over there, but right now I move it back to my desk to work on it etc, it doesn't get plugged up there, I actually use that area for working on other peoples computers, but yeah I would say the heater would effect my temps anyway, I like it about 75F in the room during the winter..


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Looking good. Is that a DAS keyboard?


Yes it is


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


I like it about 75F in the room during the winter..


Good to see someone else doesnt like gaming in an igloo.
It makes me so cold seeing people claim their ambient temps in the room are ~60f-70f


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruizer;12295706*
> Guess it would if I used it over there, but right now I move it back to my desk to work on it etc, it doesn't get plugged up there, I actually use that area for working on other peoples computers, but yeah I would say the heater would effect my temps anyway, I like it about 75F in the room during the winter..


Ah, ok. 75F is too hot for me, heh. I bet my room's about 70.


----------



## Mongol

LOL...pansies. My room hovers @ 18c year round.

FTR: yes, I am a polar bear.


----------



## KG363

Mine can get up to 80f with my computer on


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12296474*
> LOL...pansies. My room hovers @ 18c year round.
> 
> FTR: yes, I am a polar bear.


Same.







but mine hovers around 20C.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12296474*
> LOL...pansies. My room hovers @ 18c year round.
> 
> FTR: yes, I am a polar bear.


Wish i could keep mine that cool, but it gets hot in here during the summer......
in fact it would probably get up to 90F if i had my proc @4GHz running [email protected] for a couple hours.....


----------



## Nugu

It's a bit of a crammed mess but I like everything to be in reach. I'm taking the pic from on top of my bed.


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC;12295501*
> Updated room pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I didn't notice the dust under my screens before I saw the pic -.-


Man you should take better care of your headphones.


----------



## faded1004

here is mine, i can't find the bigger version... i just reposted my facebook pic...

ikea glass galant desk... my fav


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant;12296842*
> Man you should take better care of your headphones.


Huh? What's wrong with them?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC;12297194*
> Huh? What's wrong with them?


Looks like it's ripped or the support foamy stuff is crushed.


----------



## mbudden

Looks to me like there are rips.


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12298013*
> Looks to me like there are rips.


No it's just the foam becoming old and loose







Its a pair of old HD580's


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12297148*
> here is mine, i can't find the bigger version... i just reposted my facebook pic...
> 
> ikea glass galant desk... my fav


Yum :3 (Cookie! No really, there's one on the table). Gimme Gimme Gimme. Those looks small for 27" monitors. You said 3 U2711's in your sig. Are you sure that's correct? Those looks like 24" or something.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12298094*
> Yum :3 (Cookie! No really, there's one on the table). Gimme Gimme Gimme. Those looks small for 27" monitors. You said 3 U2711's in your sig. Are you sure that's correct? Those looks like 24" or something.


it looks like the center one is a 24" it looks smaller then the ones on the side.....interesting


----------



## kaiser37

To the earlier discussion, i like a room temp of 72. Lol. But also im pretty sure all the electronics in my room create a noticeable amount of heat.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12298094*
> Yum :3 (Cookie! No really, there's one on the table). Gimme Gimme Gimme. Those looks small for 27" monitors. You said 3 U2711's in your sig. Are you sure that's correct? Those looks like 24" or something.


24" and 27" don't have too much of a difference. You know how the diagonal is measured? Extend the diagonal by the length of your index finger in the top right corner and you will see how small of a increase it really is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;12298136*
> it looks like the center one is a 24" it looks smaller then the ones on the side.....interesting


They're all the same size. It would be noticiable if they were different sizes. It would NOT look that clean.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;12298136*
> it looks like the center one is a 24" it looks smaller then the ones on the side.....interesting


Yeah. It's like the side ones are longer. It looks like some regular monitor in the middle and 2 widescreens.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC;12298063*
> No it's just the foam becoming old and loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pair of old HD580's


maybe hes been chewing on them while playing battlefield3


----------



## faded1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12298094*
> Yum :3 (Cookie! No really, there's one on the table). Gimme Gimme Gimme. Those looks small for 27" monitors. You said 3 U2711's in your sig. Are you sure that's correct? Those looks like 24" or something.


yes, apple juice and white choco mac nut...

yes, they are all 27", looks smaller cause they are turned to the side for better viewing where i sit...

mmm, how can i prove this? hahaha...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncPwtuznIg8[/ame[/URL]]

wait, they are still tilted... may be i need to take a video of the backs of the monitors? also, they might look smaller since i like to keep them low to the table...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12299058*
> maybe hes been chewing on them while playing battlefield3


NO, MW2! oh wait... that wasn't direct to me... : )


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12299098*
> yes, apple juice and white choco mac nut...
> 
> yes, they are all 27", looks smaller cause they are turned to the side for better viewing where i sit...
> 
> mmm, how can i prove this? hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, they are still tilted... may be i need to take a video of the backs of the monitors? also, they might look smaller since i like to keep them low to the table...
> 
> NO, MW2! oh wait... that wasn't direct to me... : )










That person can't even jump over a wall in the video you provided. You just ran past him.

Edit - did you get them all together or separate? I need the money you have!


----------



## cruizer

Tho guys I do use this in the summer time...KY summers get hot hot hot...and the aircon that cools off the house just doesn't do anything to this massive room, so I use THIS!!








Summer time I do prefer the temp around 68F to 70F...and this does the job..it's a 12,000btu or a 15,000btu model it's perfect!!


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12299058*
> maybe hes been chewing on them while playing battlefield3


Maybe


----------



## faded1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12299602*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That person can't even jump over a wall in the video you provided. You just ran past him.
> 
> Edit - did you get them all together or separate? I need the money you have!


i got them all at the same time, i wanted to get it all in the same batch and stuff? kinda like ssd, i wanted matching sets... it was a long time of saving to get these monitors... well worth it... like i said before, viewing angle alone makes these monitors amazing... i did find them at a good price too...


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faded1004*


i got them all at the same time, i wanted to get it all in the same batch and stuff? kinda like ssd, i wanted matching sets... it was a long time of saving to get these monitors... well worth it... like i said before, viewing angle alone makes these monitors amazing... i did find them at a good price too...


How much? I'm thinking about 3x24" monitors for my first computer as an upgrade.


----------



## KG363

I wish I had an AC in my room. My Central air doesn't make a dent compared to the heat produced by my computer.


----------



## faded1004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How much? I'm thinking about 3x24" monitors for my first computer as an upgrade.


you can get anywhere from 25 to 30% off may be more... i got mine by stacking 2 at the right time. i think a 25 and a 5? i forget...

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...11-25-off.html

this is the best current one i think. just keep your eyes peeled... also check slickdeals.net


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruizer*


Tho guys I do use this in the summer time...KY summers get hot hot hot...and the aircon that cools off the house just doesn't do anything to this massive room, so I use THIS!!








Summer time I do prefer the temp around 68F to 70F...and this does the job..it's a 12,000btu or a 15,000btu model it's perfect!!


Hell yea it gets hot here. Thankfully my rig is literally 2 feet away from the thermostat so the rest of my condo in the summer gets ice cold. I do use a fan to move air from cooler parts of the house towards my rig tho. electric bill gets absurd in the summer even though it's only 6.7c per kwh here


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12298094*
> Yum :3 (Cookie! No really, there's one on the table). Gimme Gimme Gimme. Those looks small for 27" monitors. You said 3 U2711's in your sig. Are you sure that's correct? Those looks like 24" or something.


That's because he's got the rev1 G15 with all of those macro keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12299687*
> i got them all at the same time, i wanted to get it all in the same batch and stuff? kinda like ssd, i wanted matching sets... it was a long time of saving to get these monitors... well worth it... like i said before, viewing angle alone makes these monitors amazing... i did find them at a good price too...


Had you considered placing the outside monitor's bezels over the center monitor's bezel? It'll basically eliminate half of your bezel area.

Here's mine:


----------



## faded1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12300601*
> Had you considered placing the outside monitor's bezels over the center monitor's bezel? It'll basically eliminate half of your bezel area.


yes, for that, i prefer the middle to be in front... but lately... i don't mind the bezel space... i normally work on multiple drawings so separating them to each monitor is nice... and i don't play that much games to where bezel spacing is annoying... i think it is a good idea for most people to try though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12300601*
> That's because he's got the rev1 G15 with all of those macro keys.


actually i have a g11 keyboard!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12300792*
> actually i have a g11 keyboard!


D'oh! I didn't realize that, they look similar.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Got a new desk for the sigrig! <3 corner desks.


----------



## H-man

You obsess over foxes I see.


----------



## JordanH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;12289673*
> The desk isnt that bad, just get some contact paper and fix it up. But..... get that rig off the carpet and catch the rat thats living under the desk.


I had the tower on my desk, but I just wanted a little extra room for my second monitor. As far as the cable management, it's sub-par at best haha.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12299098*
> yes, apple juice and white choco mac nut...
> 
> yes, they are all 27", looks smaller cause they are turned to the side for better viewing where i sit...
> 
> mmm, how can i prove this? hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, they are still tilted... may be i need to take a video of the backs of the monitors? also, they might look smaller since i like to keep them low to the table...
> 
> NO, MW2! oh wait... that wasn't direct to me... : )


Oooh, impresssive. I was considering picking up anther U2711 for Eyefinity but I don't really have the room unless I move my PC onto the floor under my desk which I don't really want to do. Doesn't the heat get to you? I know my U2711 puts out a lot of heat by itself, 3 must be quite warm.


----------



## Boyboyd

Can you do eyefinity with 2 monitors? I did not know that.

sent via tapatalk


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Well, not eyefinity, I wouldn't game over two (as obviously the crosshair would be in the middle), but for reading purposes and more screen space. Slight miswording on my part.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12307111*
> Can you do eyefinity with 2 monitors? I did not know that.
> 
> sent via tapatalk


yeah but!
u have the middle of the screen right in the middle of ya game >.< so like 1/2 a gun on each side of the screen xD


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12307111*
> Can you do eyefinity with 2 monitors? I did not know that.
> 
> sent via tapatalk


I actually tried Eyefinity on 2 monitors a while back. I would probably use it if more games supported it. And if I had 2 monitors of the same size.


----------



## Boyboyd

I seriously considered getting 3 monitors for it. But I'd have to upgrade the graphics card too.

Decided to go sb instead


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12107942*
> at least you gained an extra o


lol


----------



## faded1004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Doesn't the heat get to you? I know my U2711 puts out a lot of heat by itself, 3 must be quite warm.


i actually have a pretty spacious room (raised ceilings) and my room actually is open to the stairway and hallway (think loft or second living room) so i have a good amount of area to dissipate the heat. i also have a fish tank (79 F water temp with 250w lights), so that heats up the room also? not sure, but it isn't bad? but i think i can just say, that is California for you, temps are usually manageable.

yes the monitors are warm on the back, but i feel like all monitors are? even the dell led i tried gets warm on the back side? i feel like it is the same, temperature feelign when i put my hand back there. but i am sure the extra surface area does heat the room more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Can you do eyefinity with 2 monitors? I did not know that.

sent via tapatalk


agreed, there are slight issues with only using 2 monitors, center is in the bezel. but, other then shooting games, there isn't much else? i wouldn't mind playing like star craft and other RPG and stuff? i guess it just kinda depends. but yes, you can do eyefinity. eye finity is just grouping monitors together to make 1 single monitor. you can group 2 to 6 monitors on a single card


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ EyeFinity is great for lots of things. FPS, racing, RPGs... (WoW at 5040x1050 is pretty awesome) plus you can multitask like a pro with three monitors.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


All that and you don't have that gatorade on a coaster?

You, sir, make me rage.


lol it wasnt cold.


----------



## faded1004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


plus you can multitask like a pro with three monitors.


not sure if you guys have tried both ways, but i actually like playing on my center monitor (no eyefinity), while having skype and messengers open in another and my e-mail and possibly a movie/music playing in another... i can play while being able to see anything and everything in the other windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


lol it wasnt cold.










or may be that is why he has the nerf gun, to shoot off all the raging people?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12310192*
> not sure if you guys have tried both ways, but i actually like playing on my center monitor (no eyefinity), while having skype and messengers open in another and my e-mail and possibly a movie/music playing in another... i can play while being able to see anything and everything in the other windows.


I did that for a while when I had the triple monitors and a pair of 4850s... center monitor ran off one card, other two were on another card. My current multitasking solution is putting the Steam interface in _every_ game as well as keeping my netbook handy. The G15 lets me manage my music while ingame.









I just like having a 140-degree FOV in UT2004...


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12310176*
> lol it wasnt cold.


I'm a huge stickler about coasters. Hell I even put my dinner plate on one


----------



## Nemesis158

Caught the rat under my desk and strangled it.
went from:








to:


----------



## mbudden

Is that an internal 3.5HDD just dangling in the air?


----------



## topgeek

I guess this will be my "before" photo since my U3011 is supposed to arrive today








I sold the 27" samsung.

I'll post an after later this week.

Cheers!


----------



## topgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*




















Food for thought on having your toaster horizontal like that.
The slots wear out (damhik).


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Is that an internal 3.5HDD just dangling in the air?


kind of, its sitting in an external SATA dock. i dont plan on keeping the drive in there 24/7 though. will use that for fixing hdd's, nice and out of the way until i need it....


----------



## VortexBlast

Here's mine, it's nothing special and it's basically a mess of wires behind my monitor but my speakers do a good job of hiding it







(except for the white one which connects my speakers to the soundcard, couldn't find a longer one.)








And yes, that's a Noctua NH-U12P 1366 Edition sitting around the back for it's retirement.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


kind of, its sitting in an external SATA dock. i dont plan on keeping the drive in there 24/7 though. will use that for fixing hdd's, nice and out of the way until i need it....


Oh okay. If that was 24/7 use, that'd be kind of scary.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


That's because he's got the rev1 G15 with all of those macro keys.

Had you considered placing the outside monitor's bezels over the center monitor's bezel? It'll basically eliminate half of your bezel area.

Here's mine:











hmmmm







........That's a sick setup bro! I'm jealous


----------



## pmrballer123

Looks alittle funny cause its two photos stitched together, hope you like though


----------



## Boyboyd

Are you a snowboarder by any chance?


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Are you a snowboarder by any chance?


Yea i love snowboarding, try to go everyweekend


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Caught the rat under my desk and strangled it.
...


















you might want to separate the network/data and power cables, that can cause interference, not a big deal for a few, put if it is a big bundle, it might be noticable


----------



## EpicPie

Sorry for the photo quality, phone pix. New monitor should be coming in this week.


----------



## CookiiMonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VortexBlast*


Here's mine, it's nothing special and it's basically a mess of wires behind my monitor but my speakers do a good job of hiding it







(except for the white one which connects my speakers to the soundcard, couldn't find a longer one.)


Dear god, that case is sexy


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*











Looks alittle funny cause its two photos stitched together, hope you like though










look'in good! what computer case is that?


----------



## EpicPie

It looks like a lian li.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


look'in good! what computer case is that?


Lian Li A05NB


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


hmmmm







........That's a sick setup bro! I'm jealous










Thank you! It's taken me a while to get everything that I've wanted for so long, but I'm really happy with it now. Just need to upgrade the vid cards...


----------



## Ibage

My rig itself. Cornerstone of my lair










My old Monitor now used as my TV










And my new 37 inch TV. Somehow, it turned out this way. I wanted to use my TV as my actual TV. But playing games on it is rather nice.










I still need to dust my TV stand. Also, somewhere in here is a cat. She was too elusive to get a shot of


----------



## KG363

Please do something about the rats nest of cables in your pc


----------



## Fizztastic

Might aswell post my ghetto photomerge of the room here


----------



## MaroonCoyote

Quote:


>


I like that fursuit :3 is it full or partial?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12312791*
> you might want to separate the network/data and power cables, that can cause interference, not a big deal for a few, put if it is a big bundle, it might be noticable


if you look close enough, there's only one net wire going in there, and its the yellow one. it doesnt go through the long cable bundle (which is: KB, Mouse, tablet, Audio+Audio power, And monitor+monitor power) it just cuts in between that and the pc, and i haven't noticed anything since then. i was more worried about interference on my speakers, but they are sounding fine too....


----------



## Ibage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12315218*
> Please do something about the rats nest of cables in your pc


Ya, still working with it. Still not sure how to go about tackling it


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12315218*
> Please do something about the rats nest of cables in your pc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ibage;12317170*
> Ya, still working with it. Still not sure how to go about tackling it


yeah heres an example


----------



## zelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12303950*
> Got a new desk for the sigrig! <3 corner desks.


You a furry




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgbqp4aKCbA[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## brodie337

Here's my room of super happy funtime!

Laptop desk is on wheels, it's usually up against the wall.









Big ass beds for the win.









Random old computer, plus aircon. Its freakin' hot here in Summer.









Two of my basses. A 98 Warwick Thumb, and a POS BC Rich project bass. The Amp is WAY too big to have in my room.









Bag of bean.


----------



## KG363

Very nice and well lit


----------



## brodie337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12317349*
> Very nice and well lit


It was smack bang in the middle of the day when I took that. At night I've got blue cold cathodes under the desk and behind the monitors.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonCoyote;12317073*
> I like that fursuit :3 is it full or partial?


Full.







Debut will be at TFF in a couple weeks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix;12317242*
> You a furry
> -csi-


Facts. Nice documentary.









OT: ordered new badass-er keyboard today. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodie337;12317327*
> Two of my basses. A 98 Warwick Thumb, and a POS BC Rich project bass. The Amp is WAY too big to have in my room.


Nice Thumb bass. I shudder to see them leaning with pressure on their necks like that though.









Here's one of me with my baby: Spector Q6 Pro, boy has she taken a beating...


----------



## brodie337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12318063*
> Nice Thumb bass. I shudder to see them leaning with pressure on their necks like that though.


It's only temporary, they're usually cased, but I was mucking about with them. I'm convinced that the Warwick's neck is invincible. Solid wenge.

I noticed the Ashdown Cab. I just bought myself an ABM410T and an AMB500


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodie337;12318392*
> It's only temporary, they're usually cased, but I was mucking about with them. I'm convinced that the Warwick's neck is invincible. Solid wenge.
> 
> I noticed the Ashdown Cab. I just bought myself an ABM410T and an AMB500


That MAG410T Deep was a mid-range monster on top of my SWR 15". I really became a true fan of Ashdown after having played through that 4x10.


----------



## brodie337

Debating what I'm going to get next, the 1x15 ABM cab or another 4x10


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodie337;12317327*
> Here's my room of super happy funtime!
> Bag of bean.


Is that an IBM Model M I see?


----------



## brodie337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchLinuxFTW;12318469*
> Is that an IBM Model M I see?


It's a Chicony KB-5181, and on top of the desk is a SIIG Minitouch, with simplified white ALPS.

Oh, and on the other computer, its a Filco Otaku with Cherry Browns.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12318063*
> Nice Thumb bass. I shudder to see them leaning with pressure on their necks like that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of me with my baby: Spector Q6 Pro, boy has she taken a beating...


That's a MANS bass guitar.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Room for now, please ignore the gaudy IDE cable. Replacement sata CD/DVD optical drive coming soon. GF's rig is off camera to the left of the chair, she uses my bed as a desk.


----------



## beers

Just rearranged the PC room and busted out the old Sceptre..


----------



## texaspaid




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Ahhh texas that looks great... I can't wait to set mine up at my new place. I think I'm going to have my HAF on the floor to the left of the desk though, and leave the entire desk clean with just my monitor and usual desk stuff. We'll see. I like having the monitor in the corner but it may not fit with the 5.1 layout I have in mind.


----------



## michintom

Here is my current setup.

My Desk by imxkal, on Flickr
Desktop in another room collecting dust.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid;12322807*


I have that wallpaper.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;12324204*
> Here is my current setup.
> 
> My Desk by imxkal, on Flickr
> Desktop in another room collecting dust.


2 things. 1 is wow. 2 is Apple?!?!?!?!


----------



## beoagate

My setup's not terrible for a college dorm.

The laptop and rig are linked by Synergy, so I can use my 1391401 Model M to control them both


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beoagate;12326645*
> My setup's not terrible for a college dorm.
> 
> The laptop and rig are linked by Synergy, so I can use my 1391401 Model M to control them both


obligatory mac for college i see.

anyways i hooked up a second monitor in my room, i quite like it, though mostly i just use it for PS3.










sorry for crappy phonecam pic, maybe i'll take some more pics with a good camera.


----------



## topgeek

Got the 3011 installed tonight. I think I'm going to get a sunburn from all the pixels









Time to order a 580....


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12329394*
> Got the 3011 installed tonight. I think I'm going to get a sunburn from all the pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to order a 580....


I used to use that desktop wallpaper.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12329394*
> Got the 3011 installed tonight. I think I'm going to get a sunburn from all the pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to order a 580....


I sure do like having one screen in portrait mode. How's that working for you?


----------



## nardox

Just got an Ergotron MX monitor arm and a Herman Miller Mirra chair.
The chair was suppose to come in today but delay due to bad weather


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;12329824*
> Just got an Ergotron MX monitor arm and a Herman Miller Mirra chair.
> The chair was suppose to come in today but delay due to bad weather


Wooh, another local here on OCN


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12329852*
> Wooh, another local here on OCN











Which part of Katy do u live in?


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;12329877*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Katy do u live in?


Fry and Morton


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;12329738*
> I sure do like having one screen in portrait mode. How's that working for you?


I really like it; for those considering that haven't tried it.. I'd suggest getting a 1920x1200 instead of a 1920x1080 - the extra pixels in height (width) really help eliminate left right scroll bars on some websites.

With photoshop it is great being able to have all the tools/pallets open on the portrait monitor (especially layers & history in a 1900 pixel tall environment







).

The acer I use vertically had a basic stand with no rotation or anything. I picked up a 3M arm for it at local office supply store


----------



## bfe_vern

@topgeek: I concur. I have mine at 1200x1600 and I am pretty happy with it. My other screen is 1680x1050 in landscape. The latter is the one I want to upgrade to at least a 24".


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12329890*
> Fry and Morton


Kingsland and Greenhouse here


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;12329987*
> Kingsland and Greenhouse here


Yup know exactly where that is.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox;12329987*
> Kingsland and Greenhouse here


You guys are right around the corner from each other. Too funny.


----------



## Remix65

portrait + landscape setup ftw.


----------



## raiderxx

I will probably get rid of this and take some nicer pics another day... But for now,


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Shane1244

Your room must be very dark..


----------



## Boyboyd

New Monitor FTW. Not a great pic but it was on my clipboard already.


----------



## mbudden

i like pretty backgrounds.


----------



## Boyboyd

The wallpaper i have is below if anyone is interested.

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...edinburgh.html


----------



## pnkspdr

Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.


I like blue too. I will post a few sometime. My Man Cave is in the basement. Someday, I will put it in the living room.

_then move it back before she comes home_


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.










Love it. Do you have some sort of lights behind the monitor like LEDs?


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Fry and Morton


Gotta love the Houston weather haha. I'm from Sugar Land









Sorry for being off-topic.


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12335912*
> Love it. Do you have some sort of lights behind the monitor like LEDs?


Yep, behind my screen and tv I got led lights


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;12335709*
> Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.


how old are you? oh never mind in a dark room like that you will go blind before your older than you are now..................young man.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12336332*
> how old are you? oh never mind in a dark room like that you will go blind before your older than you are now..................young man.


Myth. Proven. Viewing a monitor up close or in dark rooms does no damage to vision. It may make your eyes "tired" but it does no detrimental damage.

http://www.agingeye.net/visionbasics/visionmyths.php
Quote:


> Using you eyes for any length of time does not make them weaker. You may get tired and may even get a headache with long reading hours, but these symptoms have nothing to do with eyes getting weaker. Sitting closer than necessary to the television may give you a headache, but it will not damage your vision. Modern TVs do not emit harmful radiation, so eye damage due to radiation is also not an issue. As with sitting too close to the television, you may get a headache from reading in the dark, but it will not weaken your sight.
> 
> Although reading in dim light is unwise because it may cause your eyes to feel tired or uncomfortable, it can't hurt your eyes. There really is very little you can do that will permanently damage your eyes. Similarly, reading small print or reading extensively cannot cause damage to the eyes. This is true even for people who already have poor vision. Although using computers will not damage your eyes, fatigue, eye strain or dry eye may occur with prolonged use. The eyes are meant to be used!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12336402*
> Myth. Proven. Viewing a monitor up close or in dark rooms does no damage to vision.


What about CRTs?

I've seen a lot of low quality CRTs that people run at 60hz for some reason. Hurts my eyes like nothing else

Even my CRT hurts my eyes at 60hz

Do THEY do any damage?


----------



## pnkspdr

Yea. It has no bad effects, otherwise I would have gone blind several years ago.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12336417*
> What about CRTs?
> 
> I've seen a lot of low quality CRTs that people run at 60hz for some reason. Hurts my eyes like nothing else
> 
> Even my CRT hurts my eyes at 60hz
> 
> Do THEY do any damage?


Eye fatigue yes; no damage. The first HUGE televisions that let out radiation would damage your vision. I haven't had eye fatigue in a very long time, at least not to the extent that it bothers. Todays LCDs/LEDs are very easy on the eyes.


----------



## maxextz

i had a 19 inch crt lg in 98 and i had to squint when using it as it was so bad.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12336540*
> i had a 19 inch crt lg in 98 and i had to squint when using it as it was so bad.


Stop hating

There are crap CRTs. Nobody denies that

It's just that there are good ones out there as well..


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12336402*
> Myth. Proven. Viewing a monitor up close or in dark rooms does no damage to vision. It may make your eyes "tired" but it does no detrimental damage.
> 
> http://www.agingeye.net/visionbasics/visionmyths.php


BS. The fatigue and stress that you put your eyes through IS detrimental over time. Especially when you don't focus on anything other than something in the same spot, very close to you.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

There are but I can no longer look back at CRTs, good riddance in my opinion. Helllloooo < 1" thick LEDs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12336634*
> BS. The fatigue and stress that you put your eyes IS detrimental over time. Especially when you don't focus on anything other than something in the same spot, very close to you.


Article says it all, and it's from a reliable source. I can pull the same research findings from several other sources that are even more reliable...

For hearing, I'd understand the argument. Prolonged exposure to 80 or so dB WILL deafen you. You don't lose your sense of smell for smelling odors for a prolonged time do you? Obviously if you stare at the sun for too long you'll go blind, but that's totally different. This is a monitor.


----------



## Madman340

There are tons of conflicting articles all from 'reliable' sources, doesn't make them any more true than the others. I have glasses and only required them after playing Runescape for an extended period of time during middle school (not school hours, but when I was younger) and a year later, I needed to wear glasses. I firmly believe it was from that constant focusing on a CRT monitor 1-2 feet from my face, and since then I've relied on computers just as much neglecting my eyes health and sure enough, now I'm on a much hardier prescription than when I first got my glasses.

I have to go to work now, but if you'd like to discuss this further I'll be bookmarking the thread.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12336801*
> There are tons of conflicting articles all from 'reliable' sources, doesn't make them any more true than the others. I have glasses and only required them after playing Runescape for an extended period of time during middle school (not school hours, but when I was younger) and a year later, I needed to wear glasses. I firmly believe it was from that constant focusing on a CRT monitor 1-2 feet from my face, and since then I've relied on computers just as much neglecting my eyes health and sure enough, now I'm on a much hardier prescription than when I first got my glasses.
> 
> I have to go to work now, but if you'd like to discuss this further I'll be bookmarking the thread.


...... Or, it was just puberty kicking in and affecting your vision, quite common. For me, it was the exact opposite. All my life since 4 years old I had to wear glasses to correct lazy eye. Without glasses, my left eye would aim and look literally at the point of my nose, and I couldn't focus on anything far nor near. Right into 10th grade my glasses started CAUSING it and removing them lead to my eyes being normal









I'm not claiming any credibility on this one but this was posted by a doctor:
Quote:


> YES puberty will have an effect on the eyes just as it does on your body. Near eye strain and computer vision syndrome can cause changes to the vision during puberty. Also depending on the type of vision problem you have you could benefit from a near or computer correction.
> Dr. Shear


----------



## gonX

The only way sitting in front of a computer is harmful to your eyes is because you sit at the same distance from what you're focusing at every time. You don't normally do that.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12337371*
> The only way sitting in front of a computer is harmful to your eyes is because you sit at the same distance from what you're focusing at every time. You don't normally do that.


Exactly why I have a huge window behind my two monitors. When I get eye fatigue, I just gaze out to the distance for a couple of minutes and I'm good to go.


----------



## H-man

My eyes went down hill when I was 11.
I rarely used the computer.
And I run the CRT connected to Wrath at 65 Hz.
No eye fatigue.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12337371*
> The only way sitting in front of a computer is harmful to your eyes is because you sit at the same distance from what you're focusing at every time. You don't normally do that.


Not even, really. When you move your eyes around your screen your pupils are adjusting very quickly and the slightest change in pupil size is considered adequate "exercise" for your eyes. Of course it's a good idea to look away from the screen for a few seconds, and stretch your back, legs, and arms as well. That helps prevent fatigue.

There was once an article posted on OCN News about first person shooter video games and vision. Since you are consistently looking at different areas of the screen it is actually not a major cause of eye fatigue. I'd like to know the effect of DEPTH in games has on vision and how your pupils act according to the depth of the game. For example if you adjust from looking at your gun model to an enemy that is far away on the ground.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12337443*
> Not even, really. When you move your eyes around your screen your pupils are adjusting very quickly and the slightest change in pupil size is considered adequate "exercise" for your eyes. Of course it's a good idea to look away from the screen for a few seconds, and stretch your back, legs, and arms as well. That helps prevent fatigue.
> 
> There was once an article posted on OCN News about first person shooter video games and vision. Since you are consistently looking at different areas of the screen it is actually not a major cause of eye fatigue. I'd like to know the effect of DEPTH in games has on vision and how your pupils act according to the depth of the game. For example if you adjust from looking at your gun model to an enemy that is far away on the ground.


But not if you're reading stuff on a 17" CRT (with like 15" that's actually viewable) which I did for the majority of my life


----------



## Mr. Original

I know its not the *best,cleanest, largest,coolest*, but its mine

Pm with any questions

View attachment 195001


View attachment 195002


View attachment 195003


View attachment 195004


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12337518*
> But not if you're reading stuff on a 17" CRT (with like 15" that's actually viewable) which I did for the majority of my life










That would be a different story; worst eye fatigue ever! I haven't had, used, or even SEEN a CRT in person in years...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12337627*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a different story; worst eye fatigue ever! I haven't had, used, or even SEEN a CRT in person in years...


I have one sitting 2m away from me. I'd use it if I wasn't afraid that my ikea galant couldn't handle it...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12337647*
> I have one sitting 2m away from me. I'd use it if I wasn't afraid that my ikea galant couldn't handle it...


Galant??? Should definitely hold it buddy, those can hold over 100lbs!


----------



## pnkspdr

Yea I still work with crts at my work too. But rarely only. Of course most screens there are lcd now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12337627*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a different story; worst eye fatigue ever! I haven't had, used, or even SEEN a CRT in person in years...


LOL. No I stopped using horrible CRT's back in, uh 2005? Got a 19" there. Fast forward to 2007 and I got my first Trinitron - albeit a very used one. Nokia. Very blurry and wasn't really that nice to look at.
Eventually I got a barely used IBM Trinitron which kicked ass. Then eventually I got a widescreen and enjoyed the larger monitor. Even though I missed 2048x1536.

Might go back to it again one day. My current LG isn't as nice as I'd like to admit, even though it was very inexpensive.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12337685*
> Galant??? Should definitely hold it buddy, those can hold over 100lbs!


I still don't feel comfortable with it.

It's not worth it IMO. Replacing my secondary 1280x1024 19" LCD with a 17" 1600x1200 CRT that has about as good colors. The only advantages are the low input lag and high refresh rates that help in games like quake live and TF2 when I play scoot.


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;11231047*
> I'm loving my new setup, I've got to post it in two threads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, here it is. I'm pissed I can't use the CRTs, there's some sort of interference in this room that makes the image jiggle on them. But there's no way in hell that I'm getting rid of them!


Seriously sexy. I want a desk like this but I'm not sure where to buy.


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12337443*
> Not even, really. When you move your eyes around your screen your pupils are adjusting very quickly and the slightest change in pupil size is considered adequate "exercise" for your eyes. Of course it's a good idea to look away from the screen for a few seconds, and stretch your back, legs, and arms as well. That helps prevent fatigue.
> 
> There was once an article posted on OCN News about first person shooter video games and vision. Since you are consistently looking at different areas of the screen it is actually not a major cause of eye fatigue. I'd like to know the effect of DEPTH in games has on vision and how your pupils act according to the depth of the game. For example if you adjust from looking at your gun model to an enemy that is far away on the ground.


This.
I made better use of the data my eyes supplied after I played FPS games then when I played Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Seriously sexy. I want a desk like this but I'm not sure where to buy.


Looks like corporation furnature. Something sold to big companies for big bucks. I had one this color at work. Believe it or not, it was even bigger and had two legal sized 2 drawer filing cabnets built in. I miss that thing. Eventually, I will post a pic here lol.


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;12335146*


Nice! Can I ask what speakers those are and what you are using to drive them?

cheers


----------



## ludwig_rx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12300601*
> That's because he's got the rev1 G15 with all of those macro keys.
> 
> Had you considered placing the outside monitor's bezels over the center monitor's bezel? It'll basically eliminate half of your bezel area.
> 
> Here's mine:


i envy you..


----------



## vibrancyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Nice! Can I ask what speakers those are and what you are using to drive them?

cheers


fatlace sticker, racing, car models?

what kinda whip you drivingg?


----------



## kaiser37

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


I know its not the *best,cleanest, largest,coolest*, but its mine

Pm with any questions

Attachment 195001

Attachment 195002

Attachment 195003

Attachment 195004



Kinda has a cozy feel... lol


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ludwig_rx*


i envy you..

















I'm glad you dig it, thanks. And welcome to OCN!!


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


...... Or, it was just puberty kicking in and affecting your vision, quite common. For me, it was the exact opposite. All my life since 4 years old I had to wear glasses to correct lazy eye. Without glasses, my left eye would aim and look literally at the point of my nose, and I couldn't focus on anything far nor near. Right into 10th grade my glasses started CAUSING it and removing them lead to my eyes being normal









I'm not claiming any credibility on this one but this was posted by a doctor:


Maybe I'm just being hopeful then, because if my vision was bad from computers that is a fixable thing, but otherwise not sure what else I can do besides get lasik or similar, but good god that can't be good for your eyes. I use contacts right now but to be honest I tend to leave them in overnight. They are the kind that can be left in, but still it deprives the eyes of more oxygen than if I simply take them out. Glasses are pretty much out of the question IMO considering I get very dizzy, likely from my astigmatism. (I've got a pair with the right prescription)

But it certainly is nice to know that it's very possible screens aren't what caused it, because I don't want to turn down the amount of time I'm on it haha.


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Just moved recently, setup is still fresh








Attachment 195072

Attachment 195073

Attachment 195074


----------



## akuamakana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.



















what kind of lights are those and whered you get them? ive been wanting to do that


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Maybe I'm just being hopeful then, because if my vision was bad from computers that is a fixable thing, but otherwise not sure what else I can do besides get lasik or similar, but good god that can't be good for your eyes. I use contacts right now but to be honest I tend to leave them in overnight. They are the kind that can be left in, but still it deprives the eyes of more oxygen than if I simply take them out. Glasses are pretty much out of the question IMO considering I get very dizzy, likely from my astigmatism. (I've got a pair with the right prescription)

But it certainly is nice to know that it's very possible screens aren't what caused it, because I don't want to turn down the amount of time I'm on it haha.










I really don't recommend you sleep with contacts on, even if they're "meant for that."


----------



## Madman340

Lol 'tis what everybody says but I've never even remotely close had an issue with it getting stuck to my eye. It's definitely a little drier in the mornings but within a couple minutes it's back to normal.

I definitely should be taking them out though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Nice! Can I ask what speakers those are and what you are using to drive them?

cheers


Thanks









Speakers are AV123 ETL525. Hooked up to a Harman Kardon AVR154.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vibrancyy*


fatlace sticker, racing, car models?

what kinda whip you drivingg?










MKV GTI


----------



## pnkspdr

Nice car. German cars rule.









BTW. I think I might go water cooling soon. Not sure yet if I want to spend even more money on my rig.








But yea my pc will look slightly different then. New case fans etc. if I go watercooling.


----------



## Djghost454

Crappy looking phone pic









Picked up that desk for $100 bucks from a medical supply warehouse that was liquidating everything









Got the 20 inch dell that's in portrait for $1 from a school surplus sale, VGA's dead, they didn't have comps w/ DVI, so sold it as non-functional, lol.


----------



## Turbo16

Old:








New:


----------



## kcuestag

Ugh....

That must be REALLY uncomfortable


----------



## Turbo16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ugh....

That must be REALLY uncomfortable

















What?


----------



## mbudden

He's talking about the chair.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


He's talking about the chair.


This.


----------



## Turbo16

Yes, I need something better


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*












I spot a shoshinmaku!!







I got one on my computer too lol...


----------



## BWG

Ok, mine is in the Man Cave aka Basement. Forgot my camera at work, so I took them with my Omnia 2. I have a Dart Board, Pool Table, and a Ping Pong Table on the other side of the basement.










Here is the inside of the Sandy Bridge.










Please feel free to take shots at my outdated Mark Martin decor. The Humidor is loaded with Cuban Excalibur III's and the bottle of Tequila is half full.

There is a bottle of unopened Cleveland Browns Beer from 1972. I wonder if anyone will get drunk enough to drink it someday. If they win the Super Bowl during my lifetime, I pledged to do it myself.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;12335709*
> Here is my current room. I like it dark with blue lights.


I meant to ask before, can you share where you got all the blue LEDs?


----------



## sockpirate

sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. !!!

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i307/simonsays2005/IMAG0223.jpg

In short Hafx942, 28 inch Asus , 22 inch Acer , puppy mouse pad !


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12346378*
> sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short Hafx942, 28 inch Asus , 22 inch Acer , puppy mouse pad !


Fix'd.


----------



## Deano12345

My rooms been re-done since I last posted here, anyway, full set of pics later, the camera batterys need to charge, got this as a teaser though

Q Acoustics 2010 with a 3GS lurking in the backround


















And heres the rest I promised earlier :

All of my stuff









Rig. To my right









My view at the moment.










To the left of me


----------



## Gunfire

You've got a cable management guide in your sig, but I still see a bunch under your monitor?

Wire ties bro.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbo16*


Old:








New:



















I'm glad you like the wallpaper i made!!!!


----------



## Shane1244

Cleaned up my desktop, and removed the 19" monitor, I figure I should get use to it since I won't have it in college.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Cleaned up my desktop, and removed the 19" monitor, I figure I should get use to it since I won't have it in college.











Wallpaper in a basement







. That thing is just ugly. Nice setup though.


----------



## Shane1244

Not a basement, The wood above is my bed.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Not a basement, The wood above is my bed.


Oh. Still nice for an under bed zone. Might want to cover that with a wooden board or something







. What's up with the wallpaper though?


----------



## Shane1244

I'm going to, I have the board and everything.. It's just when I was finished doing some of the wiring for switches, I kinda just set up all my stuff and never got around to it


----------



## Izvire




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*












Why is the image link from kuvaton? You posted that on their forums I assume?

Very clean setup - love it.


----------



## The viking

Time to update!
Added a 22" HP monitor on top, for random stuff like chat windows, temp watchers, download monitoring and such







This is the first step towards my 6 monitor setup!








Some night action:


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Why is the image link from kuvaton? You posted that on their forums I assume?

Very clean setup - love it.


Offtopic:

http://kuvaton.com/k/ is a image upload site


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


Time to update!
Added a 22" HP monitor on top, for random stuff like chat windows, temp watchers, download monitoring and such







This is the first step towards my 6 monitor setup!








Some night action:










What monitor stand is that? I like it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


What monitor stand is that? I like it.


I agree, it looks good. Too bad there is just nothing available for anything above 24", unless you go custom.


----------



## Syrillian

This is after down-sizing my case and upgrading the hardware:










It is never that bright in my little cave....


----------



## Shane1244

He made the stand! :O

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...esk-stand.html


----------



## EpicPie

I made a video of my desk area for my computer. lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


This is after down-sizing my case and upgrading the hardware:










It is never that bright in my little cave....


wow  i dont think i culd have that big screen above me with a little one underneth. 
not bad not bad though


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


This is after down-sizing my case and upgrading the hardware:

It is never that bright in my little cave....


Needs moar humongous custom case


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


wow  i dont think i culd have that big screen above me with a little one underneth. 
not bad not bad though


It wasn't really my first choice either, but lack of space in my tiny house left me few options.

The "large" screen is a 32" TV that is hooked to the PS3. I use that one to stream NF, watch disks and play the occasional PS3 game, but I don't do it from the desk. In the lower right corner of the picture you can see the corner of a "Papa-san", I lounge in that when I use the TV.

The lower screen is a 27.5" Monitor that is hooked up to my rig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Needs moar humongous custom case




















heh... I will have another custom case done this Summer. It won't be as ginormous as that behemoth, _Silentium_, but it will be about twice the size of the T60.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It wasn't really my first choice either, but lack of space in my tiny house left me few options.

The "large" screen is a 32" TV that is hooked to the PS3. I use that one to stream NF, watch disks and play the occasional PS3 game, but I don't do it from the desk. In the lower right corner of the picture you can see the corner of a "Papa-san", I lounge in that when I use the TV.

The lower screen is a 27.5" Monitor that is hooked up to my rig.










heh... I will have another custom case done this Summer. It won't be as ginormous as that behemoth, _Silentium_, but it will be about twice the size of the T60.











Judging by your previous work, any custom case you make is going to be awesome, even if it's not 18' tall


----------



## AlaskaFox

1.wacom bamboo
2.computer
3.chair
4.stupid printer
5. 6.1 surround reciever
6. monitor
7. keyboard tray
8. microphone cleverly hidden


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox;12366767*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.wacom bamboo


does that make your desk special coz its made of bamboo









googles: wacom bamboo










i want one


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12364218*
> This is after down-sizing my case and upgrading the hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never that bright in my little cave....


i see your little blue cushion


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12367639*
> does that make your desk special coz its made of bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googles: wacom bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want one










its a great graphics tablet for the price. I highly recomand it for developing digital artists.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox;12366767*
> -pics-
> 
> 1.wacom bamboo
> 2.computer
> 3.chair
> 4.stupid printer
> 5. 6.1 surround reciever
> 6. monitor
> 7. keyboard tray
> 8. microphone cleverly hidden


Nice clean setup! :3 Are you an artist? Also what receiver is that?


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my setup:







Recently bought that dark brown shelf to get my room more organized









Hope you like it.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12365932*
> It wasn't really my first choice either, but lack of space in my tiny house left me few options.
> 
> The "large" screen is a 32" TV that is hooked to the PS3. I use that one to stream NF, watch disks and play the occasional PS3 game, but I don't do it from the desk. In the lower right corner of the picture you can see the corner of a "Papa-san", I lounge in that when I use the TV.
> 
> The lower screen is a 27.5" Monitor that is hooked up to my rig.


ahhhh thats not bad then.. thourght u were useing it as a comp screen O.O


----------



## Hewlett-Packard




----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Nice clean setup! :3 Are you an artist? Also what receiver is that?


Yes as a matter of fact i am an artist ^^ judging from your avatar you may enjoy what i draw too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alaskafox/ personal art
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alaskakaru commission art









the reciever is a sony str-de598 6.1


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*


Yes as a matter of fact i am an artist ^^ judging from your avatar you may enjoy what i draw too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alaskafox/ personal art
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alaskakaru commission art









the reciever is a sony str-de598 6.1


First furry on OCN I've found that draws decently







Watches coming your way!


----------



## Evtron

Here's my Man-Cave/Command Center/Computer Room:

60" LG plasma hanging on the wall, with my PS3, Denon Receiver and Jamo 5.1 speakers.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I don't see any pictures...


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12373810*
> I don't see any pictures...


Yeah had to fix some stuff, should be up now.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12373317*
> First furry on OCN I've found that draws decently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches coming your way!


woohoo! That means alot to me ^^ thanks!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

That's a very nice big room Evtron.


----------



## Evtron

Thanks! Used to be my boat garage if you can imagine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12374570*
> That's a very nice big room Evtron.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron;12373756*
> Here's my Man-Cave/Command Center/Computer Room:
> 
> 60" LG plasma hanging on the wall, with my PS3, Denon Receiver and Jamo 5.1 speakers.
> *
> *SNIP**


I love that huge picture of the bridge.


----------



## mbudden

Looks great mate.


----------



## gorb

Nice and clean, Evtron









I got some new speakers the other day, and have plenty of laundry to put away so my room is a bit of a mess:


----------



## Big Wiggly




----------



## videoman5




----------



## KShirza1

My old dlp repurposed to my dedicated console monitor lol


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videoman5;12378781*


You really like Arnold Palmer huh?
Kinda wurd.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videoman5;12378781*


Yeah the monitor on the left would have a book under it for me too


----------



## EpicPie

@ Big Wiggly, nice ATH AD700's you've got there.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12381164*
> @ Big Willy, nice ATH AD700's you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> It's Big Wiggly but hey, whatever's on your mind.
> I kid, i kid.
> 
> Finally bought a dedicated amp for my Beyer 770s today. Should be here before the end of the week.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12381196*
> It's Big Wiggly but hey, whatever's on your mind.
> I kid, i kid.
> 
> Finally bought a dedicated amp for my Beyer 770s today. Should be here before the end of the week.


LMAO, I can't help my typo's when im high.


----------



## septro

Well just when we had our house done nice with a great custom office and crazy large desk space...










We had to move and rent it out. Now we still have an office in our new home but we're starting out with little desks until the spring and I can customize it with some built-ins and a larger desk. 3 monitors just barely fit lol..


----------



## EpicPie

I would kill to have an incredibly large desk like that. :0

Anyways, feedback at my computer space anyone?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12381962*
> I would kill to have an incredibly large desk like that. :0
> 
> Anyways, feedback at my computer space anyone?


Needs more furry stereotypes


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12382112*
> Needs more furry stereotypes


*Hops into defensive position and begins to growl angrily at you*


----------



## fg2chase




----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12365794*
> I made a video of my desk area for my computer. lol


Think you need to work on your british accent a bit lot more haha..


----------



## septro

Nice tri-monitor setup ^

One thing I wish is that desks came with a lower min-kickout (like they have for KBs) for putting a joystick on. That would be hot.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii;12382295*
> Think you need to work on your british accent a bit lot more haha..


It wasn't supposed to be serious. lolol


----------



## Wheezo

Sweet!

looks like a cozy area to be in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;12379187*
> My old dlp repurposed to my dedicated console monitor lol


----------



## maxextz

omg i want that chair...........its perfect,if god himself had a chair that would be it.


----------



## justinb6003

Other side of the desk. They aren't usually there, I was just taking pics for eBay


----------



## Madman340

No, but now everybody knows your full name...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12383878*
> No, but now everybody knows your full name...


His name, is Robert Paulson.


----------



## gonX

Why PBR?


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Why PBR?


Just happened to be the first glass I grabbed for water.

I do have to give it up to the citywide special. Shot of Jim Beam and a PBR for $2.


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12382966*
> omg i want that chair...........its perfect,if god himself had a chair that would be it.


I have same chair. Office depot. Love it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Do you know the name of the chair? I'm looking for it, I want it in black though.

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12382966*
> omg i want that chair...........its perfect,if god himself had a chair that would be it.


Haha, you beat me to it. I love that thick leather. Getting my seats in my 4Runner covered with it. Just the fronts, that stuff is expen$ive.


----------



## Garyx24

Bad pic quality cuz the new ipod touch camera sucks for still images.....


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;12389106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad pic quality cuz the new ipod touch camera sucks for still images.....


Nice, like the nice clean look.


----------



## mbudden

Need to do up the wiring.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12387225*
> I have same chair. Office depot. Love it.


Look like different chairs to me.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Look like different chairs to me.


wat i thought too..


----------



## septro

yea its close but different. Wife got me the chair from Costco a few years back. Not sure they make that exact one anymore but they still have similar ones like this one here.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Corner of my room


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Here's my Man-Cave/Command Center/Computer Room:

60" LG plasma hanging on the wall, with my PS3, Denon Receiver and Jamo 5.1 speakers.



















































I want that u/L table !!! where did you get it ?


----------



## mbudden

And there is always one noob that quotes someones full post of pictures...


----------



## Remix65

well, we were all once noobs...
they cant be aware of the unwritten rules.


----------



## yang88she

that is an ikea galant desk...very sweet


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12390784*
> I want that u/L table !!! where did you get it ?


did u have to... really :/

its a nice room. but







@ u


----------



## waar

the +10 replies that always seem to follow a quoted pic reply are just as much of a waste of bandwidth and scrolling time as the original reply y'all are complaining about.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


the +10 replies that always seem to follow a quoted pic reply are just as much of a waste of bandwidth and scrolling time as the original reply y'all are complaining about.


ikr! hahaha ahhh well..

is building a desk hard? 
with basic tools ( saw. jigsaw )

:/ need a new 1. atm i got a dinner table and 3 small desks >.<


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


ikr! hahaha ahhh well..

is building a desk hard? 
with basic tools ( saw. jigsaw )

:/ need a new 1. atm i got a dinner table and 3 small desks >.<


not that hard just get some plywood and make your own and add legs just make sure you measure twice cut once. im making my own atm and all i have used for tools is a circular saw and a jigsaw and a hand sander cause im doing a stain and it needs to be sanded. the nice part of making your own is you can have it to what you want. mine looks like the ikea GALANT ill post some pics once the last coat of stain drys and its all set up


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


not that hard just get some plywood and make your own and add legs just make sure you measure twice cut once. im making my own atm and all i have used for tools is a circular saw and a jigsaw and a hand sander cause im doing a stain and it needs to be sanded. the nice part of making your own is you can have it to what you want. mine looks like the ikea GALANT ill post some pics once the last coat of stain drys and its all set up










mmm cheers :]

and yeah i dont think any 1 would have a desk that would fit my room. 
carnt wait to see how urs turns out


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


And there is always one noob that quotes someones full post of pictures...


I'd rather be a noob than have 32 posts per day on an internet forum.... *ahem*


----------



## dafour

Here's the place i spend too much time.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


the +10 replies that always seem to follow a quoted pic reply are just as much of a waste of bandwidth and scrolling time as the original reply y'all are complaining about.


It's not a waste of bandwith but i agree it's a waste of scrolling time. People should really just delete the / in the [/img] tag.

Also, i've seen 3 mac keyboards in 2 pages. Seems like they're becoming popular.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafour*


Here's the place i spend too much time.










That place is cluttered. Work on cable management...in your room. I don't know about your case.


----------



## kamikaze_

lol


----------



## 98uk

My tat filled room


----------



## gorb

love that avatar, alex


----------



## Konkistadori

*Before*









*
After
*


Hopefully this motivates to someone cleanup their desk/room







... And good luck with it


----------



## mbudden

5D, nice.


----------



## Konkistadori

Hahha! You know how to read photo info







.. Why you were so curious to check that? _Too bad i forgot to put lower ISO -_-... Loss of quality.._


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


Hahha! You know how to read photo info







.. Why you were so curious to check that? _Too bad i forgot to put lower ISO -_-... Loss of quality.._


When good photographs show up in this thread, or on OCN in general, I always check the EXIF info too.


----------



## Shane1244

Sick setup!

You shoulda busted out the Tripod and did ISO 100









Also, how did you clean your mousepad? I have the same one, and it's kind of splotchy like your before picture.


----------



## gorb

I like the look of that table/desk. What is it?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


Hahha! You know how to read photo info







.. Why you were so curious to check that? _Too bad i forgot to put lower ISO -_-... Loss of quality.._



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


When good photographs show up in this thread, or on OCN in general, I always check the EXIF info too.










Basically what he said. Most photos are shot with a crappy camera, and it shows. I myself, will be going DSLR soon.


----------



## Konkistadori

@Shane1244:

Or with ISO 50







.. Maybe next time i will use my tripod







.. And use Softbox.. But it worked fine by bouncing flash from wall..

Mouspad question:

I wiped it with wet towel, and my friend have cleaned his mouspad in washing machine







.. Worked well.. even tough i wouldnt try that..

_btw nice flickr gallery








_
@gorb:

Its laminated worksurface http://www.topclasscarpentry.com/cat...Block%20Style/ something like that but mine is *grey* colored..

Sorry for typos etc etc.. My english aint perfect







..


----------



## KingFrizzy

I have a 5D as well rocking camera! Even though in the fall I will be shooting all two and a quarter!!









Great set up by the way love the desk. Oh and as for cleaning the QcK+ I use the wet towel method.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


Sorry for typos etc etc.. My english aint perfect







..


No need for apologizes mate


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


No need for apologizes mate










 The grammar nazi's hide in other forums







.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;12395948*
> @gorb:
> 
> Its laminated worksurface http://www.topclasscarpentry.com/category/Wenge%20Block%20Style/ something like that but mine is *grey* colored..
> 
> Sorry for typos etc etc.. My english aint perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy;12396064*
> The grammar nazi's hide in other forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nazis


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;12394914*


What keyboard is that?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;12394914*
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> After
> *
> 
> 
> Hopefully this motivates to someone cleanup their desk/room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And good luck with it


Nice room. I'm just not happy with the tile floors. Its like your room is the bathroom







.


----------



## mbudden

I prefer wooden floors in rooms. But that's just me.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12396537*
> I prefer wooden floors in rooms. But that's just me.


Me too. I like laminate or bamboo specifically.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12396546*
> Me too. I like laminate or bamboo specifically.


I have black bamboo wood floors in my room!!!


----------



## telnet247

Apologies for the bad pic







 will try to take a better one when it's light tomorrow.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy;12396710*
> I have black bamboo wood floors in my room!!!


Make some space. I'm packing my bags to move over







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telnet247;12396887*
> Apologies for the bad pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to take a better one when it's light tomorrow.


Looks nice but the two different bases just blow it. Might want to get another U2410. Otherwise, I think it's great.

Edit -







audioengine A5's. Also, that Lian-Li you have looks like the Fractal Design Arc Midi. Is that just me?


----------



## telnet247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12397286*
> Looks nice but the two different bases just blow it. Might want to get another U2410. Otherwise, I think it's great.
> 
> Edit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audioengine A5's. Also, that Lian-Li you have looks like the Fractal Design Arc Midi. Is that just me?


Thanks I know the monitors don't match but I'm a poor student. Wonder if I could buy just the U2410 stand off ebay...









Just bought the LL 9F and love it, shame about the cheap/tacky power and reset buttons. I wish I hadn't found out about the Arc Midi, anyone have one and want to swap?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telnet247;12397500*
> Thanks I know the monitors don't match but I'm a poor student. Wonder if I could buy just the U2410 stand off ebay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought the LL 9F and love it, shame about the cheap/tacky power and reset buttons. I wish I hadn't found out about the Arc Midi, anyone have one and want to swap?


It's not even out yet. I kind of want to make my own case because I was inspired by the MountainMod cases. I don't know which one to do. It's driving me insane.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12396512*
> Nice room. I'm just not happy with the tile floors. Its like your room is the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have carpet down in my bathroom. Was going to do it in the same shiny red tiles my counters are in but it turned out to be something like £120 a sq metre.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12399251*
> I have carpet down in my bathroom. Was going to do it in the same shiny red tiles my counters are in but it turned out to be something like £120 a sq metre.


Wow. Carpet in a bathroom sounds like hell. I don't think you want a wet carpet every day.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12399276*
> Wow. Carpet in a bathroom sounds like hell. I don't think you want a wet carpet every day.


Perhaps you should try not to get your bathroom floor wet every day









We have lino in one bathroom and a completely waterproof floor in the other (open shower) but the water has still managed to drip through to the floor below in the one with lino on the floor









Although that was quite a few years ago, so both the floor above and ceiling below were probably rotten and falling apart a bit because this house wasn't in an amazing state when we got it, lol

(slight exaggeration there if I'm honest)


----------



## Evil-Jester

Sneek peek at my desk i have been working on

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/cimg0015y.jpg/
http://img233.imageshack.us/i/cimg0016k.jpg/
http://img257.imageshack.us/i/cimg0019v.jpg/
http://img408.imageshack.us/i/cimg0021c.jpg/

it looks rough but thats cause i sanded it down as my last coat of stain/varnish came out looking like hell so i sanded it down a bit now to add the last coat and add legs then move to my new desk









can you see the 2 Quads and 2 motorbikes?? hint 2 are easy to find and 2 are hard


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12399276*
> Wow. Carpet in a bathroom sounds like hell. I don't think you want a wet carpet every day.


I have a bathmat. lol


----------



## Remix65

...


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Nice room. I'm just not happy with the tile floors. Its like your room is the bathroom







.


Well im not fan of tile floors either... But no can do.. it was like this and im not going to spend money to change it to something else







atleast tiles are bigger than in bathroom usually







..

And keyboard is Dell AT102W (mechanical, it cost me 3 euros







) removed the shell to lower that click* sound.. Planning to do shell from plexiglass







..

@telnet247 i would buy those audioengines if those were available in EU -_-.. Nice aeron







(if it is aeron







)


----------



## mosi

Quote:



Sneek peek at my desk i have been working on


Building your own desk. Now that's some nice project. Wish I knew how to do varnish properly. Things always ended up more or less plain ugly.









Here's my experimental "cave". Please have mercy with my camera


----------



## yellowtoblerone

3 euros? danm that's cheap.

Current State of the Union:

























Need some work...


----------



## Tator Tot

I love the comforts of just moving.


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ Haha nicely done. You _really_ need a new phone though...


----------



## Shneakypete

My desktop is running 3 28" monitors with my laptop having a 22" attached to it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^ Haha nicely done. You _really_ need a new phone though...


Bah; I've had all the popular Smart Phones; the build quality of those with physical keyboards is just not up to snuff.

I haven't tried the Evo 4G Shift, but when I get some cash I'll probably upgrade to it.

On the other hand; this phone took a swim in the river with me and didn't die. Sanyo Katana is a beast.


----------



## topgeek

My updated room pic


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Can't possibly be living in a video card.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12406019*
> ^ Haha nicely done. You _really_ need a new phone though...


My uh... mate still has a 3310.
Does it surprise you that he reads archeology?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12406049*
> Bah; I've had all the popular Smart Phones; the build quality of those with physical keyboards is just not up to snuff.
> 
> I haven't tried the Evo 4G Shift, but when I get some cash I'll probably upgrade to it.
> 
> On the other hand; this phone took a swim in the river with me and didn't die. Sanyo Katana is a beast.


My G2's build quality is some of the industry best...







But yeah, there's no beating the durability of some of the older flip phones. They just don't die!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12406278*
> My uh... mate still has a 3310.
> Does it surprise you that he reads archeology?


Like this awesome thing? [link[/URL]] If so, I'm impressed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12406278*
> My uh... mate still has a 3310.
> Does it surprise you that he reads archeology?


Nokia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12406314*
> My G2's build quality is some of the industry best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, there's no beating the durability of some of the older flip phones. They just don't die!


It's not a Sprint phone sadly









Like I said; it's the keyboard phones, I need the physical keyboard.

Though I have hopes for the Shift or the Pro 7 (Win7 phone)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12406336*
> Nokia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Sprint phone sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said; it's the keyboard phones, I need the physical keyboard.
> 
> Though I have hopes for the Shift or the Pro 7 (Win7 phone)


I used to think the same thing about physical keyboards. Even though I have a Desire Z (aka T-Mobile G2), which has a hardware keyboard, I still prefer Swype-like keyboards such as SlideIT. It's pretty amazing how fast you can write on those keyboards.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12406416*
> I used to think the same thing about physical keyboards. Even though I have a Desire Z (aka T-Mobile G2), which has a hardware keyboard, I still prefer Swype-like keyboards such as SlideIT. It's pretty amazing how fast you can write on those keyboards.


I seriously don't like the virtual keyboards.
The EVO 4G has one of the best, but I like the feel of a physical keyboard.

Though I heard a number of things like that a few years back when scissor switch keyboards were getting popular on desktop keyboards


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Need a big screen like HD7 and evo 4g for the virtual keyboard, even then I don't think I would like it over physical:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12406478*
> Need a big screen like HD7 and evo 4g for the virtual keyboard, even then I don't think I would like it over physical:


If you try a virtual keyboard with Swype you would seriously change your mind. I used to hate the fact that so many new awesome phones are coming without physical keyboards. Now I don't care to go back. I used to have a G1, I can imagine the G2 is real nice when overclocked.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12406556*
> If you try a virtual keyboard with Swype you would seriously change your mind. I used to hate the fact that so many new awesome phones are coming without physical keyboards. Now I don't care to go back. I used to have a G1, I can imagine the G2 is real nice when overclocked.


The G2 is really nice... even when not overclocked. Mine did 1.7GHz stable, but I backed it down to 1.5 GHz because otherwise it'd mean that I would have to use another kernel, which means flashing that every time I update Cyanogen. Not to mention I wasn't able to find a working wifi module with the 1.7 GHz kernel (I used G2-Fast), so there's very little chance I'm going back to that.

But it goes to show that the G2 is awesomesauce.


----------



## MijnWraak

'lete


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12405563*


Are those Grado's I see there?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12406581*
> But it goes to show that the G2 is awesomesauce.


This. It's in my top-5 purchases of 2010.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Here I am again, with lights.


----------



## Gunfire

Nice gloves







Do they come with finger savers?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


If you try a virtual keyboard with Swype you would seriously change your mind. I used to hate the fact that so many new awesome phones are coming without physical keyboards. Now I don't care to go back. I used to have a G1, I can imagine the G2 is real nice when overclocked.


ITS EPICC! and g2 does have swype and i dont like it,well coming from a guy who's been using blackberry since the 8830









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Need a big screen like HD7 and evo 4g for the virtual keyboard, even then I don't think I would like it over physical:


g2 screen is fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The G2 is really nice... even when not overclocked. Mine did 1.7GHz stable, but I backed it down to 1.5 GHz because otherwise it'd mean that I would have to use another kernel, which means flashing that every time I update Cyanogen. Not to mention I wasn't able to find a working wifi module with the 1.7 GHz kernel (I used G2-Fast), so there's very little chance I'm going back to that.

But it goes to show that the G2 is awesomesauce.


mine is not overclocked and its faster than the galaxy s and the mytouch4g


----------



## trivium nate

-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## starwa1ker




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12417447*


Love your room, you monitors, love your everything!

Looking great! Congratz!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate;12414580*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12414585*


NICE!
I just got some ProMedia's today.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12417447*


Nice Tron Legacy theme. The NZXT Phantom fits in very well.


----------



## taintedmind




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;12418058*
> Mac. :<


Yeah. I was asking everybody about a good tablet and they all said iPad. I was like ouch. It's gonna be hard to swallow the juice. I might the the Notion Ink Adam though. I'll try Apple once they start using AMOLED for their iPods and iPads and when they start to lower their prices and stop being an idiot.







They also need better sound quality for their iPods.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12414435*
> Nice gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they come with finger savers?


Haha yeah, they're my friends and he doesn't want them. My hands got really cold in my old gloves and these keep them warm. Goalkeeping academy every year, gotta have new gloves to try out for it







.


----------



## Enigma8750

Enigma's Corner of the World.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12418016*
> Nice Tron Legacy theme. The NZXT Phantom fits in very well.


That NZXT Phantom Case is starting to grow on me HybridCore and your Set up is really NICE!


----------



## topgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12417447*


What speakers are those?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topgeek;12419077*
> What speakers are those?


They look like M-Audio AV30s. (could be AV40s)


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12419104*
> They look like M-Audio AV30s. (could be AV40s)


Yup AV40s.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12417447*


cleeeean.
makes me feel guilty and start cleaning.

case is bad ass.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Did you guys really like Tron that much? I didn't watch it and hear it was terribad.

Hardwood floor ftw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12408326*
> Are those Grado's I see there?


Yes and they sound great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12414462*
> 
> g2 screen is fine


It's fine with the physical keyboard. However using the screen to type txt and emails are a pain in both landscape and portriate orientations.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12417447*


That goes together so well dude. A+

So i tried to do some HDR shots of my space, here they are:

The main setup:









all the computers in my room, now counting 4 with the new Acer laptop i just got:









The rest of it:

















And the cable management under my desk (the bundle is being held up by a safety pin, 2 screws and a zip tie) non-HDR:


----------



## mbudden

Looks like someone needs to vacuum under the desk.


----------



## Wiremaster

Looks like someone needs to resize their pictures.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12431635*
> Looks like someone needs to vacuum under the desk.


and around the edges of the furniture.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12432998*
> and around the edges of the furniture.


^^

That's what the hose is for.


----------



## ACM

Just got my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1's so this changed alittle bit from this picture.
Modem & router have their own stand and Xbox is under with my DVR.
So all I have is my 23" (getting a 26" LED soon







) mouse/keyboard and my 2.1 satellites on my desk.


----------



## Shane1244

Good choice on the drink sir.


----------



## ACM

I have many more over by my collection.

That one is my change jar, lol.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I have many more over by my collection.

That one is my change jar, lol.


But do you have one of these?


----------



## ACM

Jealous







.

I was going to do that desk set-up like yours Bed above desk under.
Really digging that.

But I have a bad habit of rolling off beds.


----------



## Shane1244

Yeah, That would probably hurt.. ahha. I used to have that problem, soon as I built the bed, I just stopped? It's weird. It's definitely a warm, cozy little place for your computer, and it frees up a lot of space.


----------



## ACM

Thats my problem big bed & a big desk in a tiny room.

Plus I have hardwood floors.


----------



## Shane1244

I have wood floors too. wasn't a problem.

Also, How are you liking the ProMedia's? Awesome eh?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I have wood floors too. wasn't a problem.

Also, How are you liking the ProMedia's? Awesome eh?










ProMedia's are very beast!
Would buy them again if I had to.

Once I got them out I hit up my Jimi Hendrix playlist.


----------



## galaxie83




----------



## Boyboyd

That is an amazing setup. Wish my cellar was that big.


----------



## yang88she

wow...deadspace in your basement...I would be pissing in my pants haha


----------



## galaxie83

Yeah it's real fun turning all the lights off and it being pitch black while playing dead space 2. I usually will just keep a red light on behind to add to the effect. 
I have a You tube video of me playing -->


----------



## yang88she

I get freaked out just playing it in my office...nice video! surprised that it runs so well in eyefinity w/ just 2 5770's as mine comes to a crawl


----------



## galaxie83

I have the graphics quality on very high, the vsync off. 
I get around 40-50 FPS. I have them overclocked to 930


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Looks like someone needs to vacuum under the desk.


if you look at the 4th pic, i had vacuumed, just not before i took the other pictures..... (considering it was midnight and everyone else was sleeping)


----------



## rdrdrdrd

you sir, have achived the ultimate nerd dungen, deadspace 2 must feel redicoulously scary, as would left for dead, or any game where creatures grab you (ie: resistance fall of man)


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;12434154*


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;12433302*
> Just got my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1's so this changed alittle bit from this picture.
> Modem & router have their own stand and Xbox is under with my DVR.
> So all I have is my 23" (getting a 26" LED soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) mouse/keyboard and my 2.1 satellites on my desk.


i like that background, got a link for 1920x1200?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i like that background, got a link for 1920x1200?


I ditched that one cause the black bar at the bottom (had text before).

http://i.min.us/ijlYoe.jpg

If you want a DL link to my wallpaper collection LMK.


----------



## Nilareon

- No, that is not were I sleep lol..






























































- High electric bill FTW!!


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


*Before*









*
After
*


Hopefully this motivates to someone cleanup their desk/room







... And good luck with it










What Headphone/Amp?


----------



## aaadictedone

My set up on a clean day.









Thanks!


----------



## Nilareon

Meh I could care less if my desk is a mess.

As long as my keyboard and mouse are clear its all good.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Small phone picture of the desk. Loooots of changes are afoot.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


What Headphone/Amp?


Looks like an e-mu. Possibly 1616m


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Small phone picture of the desk. Loooots of changes are afoot.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3736220/deskteaseocn.jpg


Those speakers look awfully familiar!


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Small phone picture of the desk. Loooots of changes are afoot.











Nice speakers. How much are they?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*


*Before*









*
After
*


Hopefully this motivates to someone cleanup their desk/room







... And good luck with it










Oh snap!!!








I made those handlers.
Please check if there's a blue marker pen mark with a smiley on your left chair handle if you take the plastic part off.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Nice speakers. How much are they?


He got a pretty good deal


----------



## 161029

They look really nice. It's very simple.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12455927*
> Those speakers look awfully familiar!


Hahaha they just look so "right" on my desk as compared to the tiny satellites that were here before... I decided to put everything on my computer instead of splitting the components up, apparently Grif's brand new Polk setup is going in the media room. So now I'm just waiting for the deskmount amplifier to get here for the D38s... Can't wait!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12455965*
> Nice speakers. How much are they?


I did get a _great_ deal from Mr. Gorb over there...







They don't make these anymore since they were made in the late 90s.


----------



## CoRuPt




----------



## kcuestag

Your dog is cute


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12458536*
> -pics-


Nice! Very cozy, reminds me of my room when I lived at my parents' house (ref 1 2 3)

Oh, and also what this person said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12458655*
> Your dog is cute


----------



## 161029

Tight, small rooms always feel cozy because everything is bunched up together.


----------



## gorb

I definitely need to get a couch in my room, but I couldn't have it be perpendicular to the tv D:


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm hoping to get mine looking somewhat like this...


----------



## gorb

keyboard/mouse/monitor looks really far away


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


keyboard/mouse/monitor looks really far away


It's not too bad.
My father was a Stretch Armstrong doll.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I'm hoping to get mine looking somewhat like this...










What if you stopped posting pictures of setups that you find appealing and posted your REAL one for once?









Pleeeeaase? :c


----------



## zelix




----------



## kcuestag

Looking good zelix!

GoGoGo! Push more PPD for our Dark Predators team!


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I'm hoping to get mine looking somewhat like this...



















What did you do with your swamp ass chair fricky?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What if you stopped posting pictures of setups that you find appealing and posted your REAL one for once?









Pleeeeaase? :c


I did.

A loooooong time ago.
Search the thread, you'll find it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


What did you do with your swamp ass chair fricky?


It's in my basement rotting.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I did.

A loooooong time ago.
Search the thread, you'll find it.


Well the thread search doesn't work with stuff like this so I had to find them manually. The search doesn't include usernames for some reason... It's completely useless.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Behold.... the poor man's room.




Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*








There we go.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Well the thread search doesn't work with stuff like this so I had to find them manually.* The search doesn't include usernames for some reason... It's completely useless*.









There we go.










Search this Thread > Advanced Search > Search by User Name > Check mark "Exact name".

Really? It don't?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Search this Thread > Advanced Search > Search by User Name > Check mark "Exact name".

Really? It don't?


Didn't notice that one.

Oh well..


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Didn't notice that one.

Oh well..










Don't worry, I always wondered too. Then someone told me


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


nice and clean, evtron :d

i got some new speakers the other day, and have plenty of laundry to put away so my room is a bit of a mess:


i just came


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looking good zelix!

GoGoGo! Push more PPD for our Dark Predators team!










Thats whats going down







ive resorted mostly to my laptop for day to day use whilst my rig folds. i just play music and movies on the big screen occasionally and the odd game...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

My lovely corner, Within the next few months i'm going to have a workbench installed across the whole outer edge of my room


----------



## 161029

Did you use a phone to take that picture? That looks pretty awkward to use.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Yeah used an i-phone
and yes... i have to either use my case as a footrest or sit to one side


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12467346*
> Yeah used an i-phone
> and yes... i have to either use my case as a footrest or sit to one side


It's right at your crotch







. That must be uncomfortable.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Thats why im getting a massive workbench


----------



## Dexhead

Ultimate machine: 3 screens (40 inch 1080p samsung, 22 inch 1080p viewsonic, 22 inch 1680x1050 samsung).

-crossfire 1 gig ati 4870s. 4 gigs ddr2 ram, quad core phenom, asus mobo, cyborg keyboard and razer copperhead mouse. Logitech surround. o and an xbox 360....


----------



## 161029

Picture quality. Kind of fuzzy.


----------



## ljason8eg

It might be the ultimate machine but no one can see anything. Some light in your room will make for much better pictures.


----------



## Dexhead

ya i know. will get better pics soon. camera nowhere to be found...


----------



## pepejovi

All of these setups look amazing, but i am wondering how do you guys & gals go about doing cable management?

I'm looking for tips and tricks for cable managing, since we'll be moving to a new apartment next weekend, and i want my setup to look clean and tidy, unlike it is now.

Embarrassing story of my cable management right now;
I pretty much taped the cables and power cords to the wall with duct tape, high enough so that the mess couldn't be seen from anywhere in the room. Of course, it inevitably all fell to pieces and now I've got a big lump of cables and extension cords lying on the floor. I haven't bothered to try and get it tidy again, since i will be taking it apart on Thursday or Friday anyways.

Oh, and i will be seating my computer on my desk to the right of my monitor, keyboard & mouse.

So, any tips for me?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


So, any tips for me?










Desk grommets, cable clips, cable ties, etc.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Desk grommets, cable clips, cable ties, etc.


Yeah, i was planning on using some things that are usually used to hang jackets on, that are nailed to the wall, and then tying up the cables into one long cable using zip ties, and branch off all the needed cables off of that to the monitor, printer, etc. and then hanging that whole long tube of cables with another zip tie through the formerly mentioned zip tie to the jacket hanging thing.

Yes, my explanation is very clear.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dexhead*


Ultimate machine: 3 screens (40 inch 1080p samsung, 22 inch 1080p viewsonic, 22 inch 1680x1050 samsung).

-crossfire 1 gig ati 4870s. 4 gigs ddr2 ram, quad core phenom, asus mobo, cyborg keyboard and razer copperhead mouse. Logitech surround. o and an xbox 360....


wouldnt call it ultimate considering my rig beats yours? but idk


----------



## Mongol

:s


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Yeah, i was planning on using some things that are usually used to hang jackets on, that are nailed to the wall, and then tying up the cables into one long cable using zip ties, and branch off all the needed cables off of that to the monitor, printer, etc. and then hanging that whole long tube of cables with another zip tie through the formerly mentioned zip tie to the jacket hanging thing.

Yes, my explanation is very clear.


I used several cable straps and zip ties to create the bundle, but the most important part is keeping it out of sight. I managed to hold that whole bundle up with a safety pin, 2 screws and a zip tie:


----------



## askareem24

HP 23.6'' W2338H
Cooler Master 335 Case
XFX HD5770
Phenom II X2 560 3.3ghz
Crucial 4gb DDR3
OCZ Xstream 500W
Alesis M1 320 USB Studio Monitor speakers (best 99$ studio monitor speakers i've heard; it sounds clearer than my MDR-V6)
Sony MDR V6 headphones
Ikea Desk


----------



## kiwiasian

I can't even explain the degree to which I get annoyed when someone has an awesome computer but can't take halfway decent photos.
Your computer deserves more than that.

Don't use your cell phone camera and light the room well, goodness.

Anyways.
My room.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

looks intense man


----------



## De-Zant

Learn to resize... please.

Those images nearly make my browser become unresponsive. :c

OnT: That's a very sexy setup. It's very clean and the whole room fits together nicely


----------



## SS_Patrick

I probably should be ashamed


----------



## Swift Castiel

^ I approve.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


I probably should be ashamed











I disapprove...and approve.


----------



## kcuestag

So much trash in there....

I mean seriously, clean the hell out of that


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12475323*
> So much trash in there....
> 
> I mean seriously, clean the hell out of that


A bag of chips and a few bottles is hardly that bad. There are more important things in life than having your desk 100% clean all the time.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12476983*


----------



## mbudden

Microsoft Kin?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12477043*
> Microsoft Kin?


Yeah, I use the phone box as a headphone stand. lol
The phone it's self isn't bad at all though, and as it was a free replacement phone from Verizon I am satisfied with it. :3


----------



## mbudden

That's what I had thought.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12475087*
> Learn to resize... please.
> 
> Those images nearly make my browser become unresponsive. :c
> 
> OnT: That's a very sexy setup. It's very clean and the whole room fits together nicely


Sounds like your system/browser needs a cleanup, on a system like that it shouldn't.....


----------



## Evil-Jester

so i finished my desk and its not set up. sorry i didnt get starting pics and before hand desk pics but i did my best and here it is

Final coat of stain









now all set up

































what you guys think??? my desk look way better then in the pics and i love it


----------



## ACM

Nice desk jester!


----------



## EpicPie

Looking good so far, just stain it a few more times and put on a smooth lacquer to preserve it's beauty.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12478760*
> Looking good so far, just stain it a few more times and put on a smooth lacquer to preserve it's beauty.


naw man its good and its not just a stain its a all in one lazy mans stain and i like how it looks. not bad for my first project







next one is a wall-mount case i think we shall see. or cause i got the room a small desktop case


----------



## 161029

That is one hell of a messed up garage







.


----------



## Liighthead

nice work
how stable is it?


----------



## Lostcase

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *CoRuPt*  







  
Where did you get that Poster? I love it.

nevermind,    found it :


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


That is one hell of a messed up garage







.


ya its only messy cause its winter, once summer rolls around it will get clean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


nice work
how stable is it? 


its not 100% stable were i could sit on it but its good for a desk. it hold both my monitors without bending and it can hold my pc also but i like the room.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

fresh black duct tape saved the chair


----------



## mbudden

Might want to get that Pringle can.


----------



## frickfrock999

So here's a new expansion I might pursue.....

The ultimate Man Cave.


----------



## Methos07

@frickfrock99

that bubble would get SO hot if you made that into a man cave.


----------



## mbudden

Replace the iMac with something more PC like and sure.
Not to mention, is that condensation on the glass on the top of the roof?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Methos07*


@frickfrock99

that bubble would get SO hot if you made that into a man cave.


He's in Chicago, which is typically 78F, 90F at the absolute worst in the summer. I'd say that's nothing compared to sunny SFL which is in that range in winter. Lol.


----------



## yang88she

there was a heatwave in Chicago of 1994 w/ 110 degrees, but Lake Michigan stayed ice cold


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Methos07*


@frickfrock99

that bubble would get SO hot if you made that into a man cave.


Possibly, I'd probably throw some sort of cooling device in there.

Maybe a nice garden hose


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


fresh black duct tape saved the chair








http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8136/1003029h.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I want a kitty under my desk [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## 161029

That kitty's awesomecakes.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


So here's a new expansion I might pursue.....

The ultimate Man Cave.











Wouldn't be complete without Frickfrock's swamp-ass'd chair.


----------



## De-Zant

@FF99: That sure looks nice


----------



## CoRuPt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


Where did you get that Poster? I love it.

nevermind, found it:


i actually bought it when i worked at target, which is weird because we didn't sell posters at all. lol


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


What Headphone/Amp?












Headphones are AKG k301 custom painted by myself.. Very bright sounding headphone, awesome soundstage









Amp is EMU 1820M

____________

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Oh snap!!!








I made those handlers.
Please check if there's a blue marker pen mark with a smiley on your left chair handle if you take the plastic part off.


You must be joking







.. not gonna do that, i might break that handle




















Again table got bit messy







... Sick today so i had time to take this photo.. Could be better quality but, i have very crappy sigma 24-105 zoom







..

And sorry for the high resolution







.. this is lil revenge to those who doesnt resize their phone photos ^^

_If you want your computer room picture photoshopped message to me







_


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Konkistadori, how'd you PP your image to get that sort of look? Willing to share?


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Konkistadori, how'd you PP your image to get that sort of look? Willing to share?










Cross-processing and experimenting with it







.. I dont tell more







..

Send me photo if you want it to be PP:d


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;12492239*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones are AKG k301 custom painted by myself.. Very bright sounding headphone, awesome soundstage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amp is EMU 1820M
> 
> ____________
> 
> You must be joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. not gonna do that, i might break that handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again table got bit messy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sick today so i had time to take this photo.. Could be better quality but, i have very crappy sigma 24-105 zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> And sorry for the high resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. this is lil revenge to those who doesnt resize their phone photos ^^
> 
> _If you want your computer room picture photoshopped message to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Very nice.
It would be cool if you got a bigger L-shaped desk and had your keyboard on one side and your monitor on the other side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12492249*
> Konkistadori, how'd you PP your image to get that sort of look? Willing to share?


Looks to me like light contrast, tint, and vignette.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12461252*
> I'm hoping to get mine looking somewhat like this...


as girly as that looks... that is so freaking clean. I really like it lol.


----------



## Mongol

That's OCD clean right there...sheesh!

My only recent addition: new can holder.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12497864*
> That's OCD clean right there...sheesh!
> 
> My only recent addition: new can holder.


That looks creepy in a bedroom. It's gonna get you in your sleep...even without a body.


----------



## _GTech

Here is my computer room...



















I'm working on getting something like this some day..


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_GTech;12498017*
> Here is my computer room...


That made me think about that Ars Technica article about the entire world's total processor power only equals to 1 human brain. Unless you're trying to say that's your head







.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12497887*
> That looks creepy in a bedroom. It's gonna get you in your sleep...even without a body.


LOL..the woman put a sheet over it last night...I lol'd when I woke up.


----------



## semajha

i'd take more angle if my room wasn't so messy today.


----------



## _GTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12498034*
> That made me think about that Ars Technica article about the entire world's total processor power only equals to 1 human brain. Unless you're trying to say that's your head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm saying learn to think outside the box & use the greatest computer in the world, your brian...

Humans can invent & be creative, computers can only do what they are instructed to do..









Don't be a computer.... Live Free or Die Hard!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_GTech;12498111*
> Don't be a computer.... Live Free or Die Hard!


School already ruined live free







. Let's see, we were trapped in our mothers, put in diapers (trapped us with our messes), have to go to school, work for money, etc. I think the definition of live free was ruined a while ago







.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_gtech;12498017*
> here is my computer room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :d
> 
> i'm working on getting something like this some day.. :d


holy fuuu.. Crap


----------



## CoRuPt

i would never want that many monitors, such a waste.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12498587*
> i would never want that many monitors, such a waste.


Really? I'm sure that person puts them to good use.
As you can see, that person probably is using them for stocks.
So it's not for use for the normal kind of person.

It's probably what the guy does for a living.


----------



## Madman340

I guarantee that's exactly what it is... Notice how none of them are exactly the same? He's just monitoring his stocks.


----------



## 161029

I swear somebody is going to come, quote that picture and say, "but can it play crysis?" or something.


----------



## T-bone Steak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_GTech;12498017*


But can it play *MapleStory*?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak;12498778*
> But can it play *RuneScape*?


Are you serious?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mbudden

I wonder what the power bill is.


----------



## 161029

$1000...per second.


----------



## Madman340

Well all of the stock monitoring... monitors have brightness likely as low as it will go, so it's not going to be as bad as it could be.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12498804*
> I wonder what the power bill is.


Pffft... if the guy is good enough with stocks to want that kind of setup, the power bill is like a funny comic from the newspaper when the bill comes in the mail.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_GTech;12498111*
> I'm saying learn to think outside the box & use the greatest computer in the world, your brian...


My Brian is a nice guy. I wouldn't want to use him, that's not very nice.


----------



## 161029

Owner:$400/month. Well I don't think it can get any worse than that.
*Next Month's Bill Comes*
*Reads*
Owner: In the name of god *** happened?!?!?! I didn't do anything different!
*on Bill*
"$4000/month"
*Flashback*
Checks stock during 1st month so didn't use brightest settings and stuff.
Plays MWF2 all day with monitor on brightest settings with highest graphics settings.
Owner: oh...crap.
Owner's Wife:What in the name of hell did you do!?!?!?!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12481933*
> So here's a new expansion I might pursue.....
> 
> The ultimate Man Cave.


This just reminded me of when Randy found some internet.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;12499015*
> This just reminded me of when Randy found some internet.


HAHA!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

regarding the wall of 24 monitors
i think thats fake, the first 4 look real, but the rest just look off, also, you would need 4 6 monitor eyefinity cards to even use them :O


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12499476*
> regarding the wall of 24 monitors
> i think thats fake, the first 4 look real, but the rest just look off, also, you would need 4 6 monitor eyefinity cards to even use them :O


No mobo could hold that. Plus, you would probably need 6x1200w psu's.


----------



## caraboose

That's where I spend the vast majority of my day... lol


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12499547*
> No mobo could hold that. Plus, you would probably need 6x1200w psu's.


4 of these cards could fit on a rampage iii extreme

and the 2 1200 watt psus are not unheard of, esspesially for people with 4 way gtx 580 SLI


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12499607*
> 4 of these cards could fit on a rampage iii extreme
> 
> and the 2 1200 watt psus are not unheard of, esspesially for people with 4 way gtx 580 SLI


Forgot about those beasts.

@caraboose
Nice room.


----------



## De-Zant

I did it. I read every single post in this thread. In two sittings...


----------



## Liighthead

O.O nice. that where u work im guessing?

nice rack(s)


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12499737*
> 
> nice rack


Its getting awkward in here...


----------



## Liighthead

mmmm maby


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Where I spend most of my time!


----------



## gonX

^Can't imagine that being comfortable for too long.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


^Can't imagine that being comfortable for too long.


It's not too bad, really. I'd like more space and a bigger, single L-desk, but on my budget I think I'm fine for now


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I see something that looks like a bong. : )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dexhead*


Ultimate machine: 3 screens (40 inch 1080p samsung, 22 inch 1080p viewsonic, 22 inch 1680x1050 samsung).

-crossfire 1 gig ati 4870s. 4 gigs ddr2 ram, quad core phenom, asus mobo, cyborg keyboard and razer copperhead mouse. Logitech surround. o and an xbox 360....



Sent from my PC36100 running CM7, that's Android 2.3 on the HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


O.O nice. that where u work im guessing?

nice rack(s)


the only place where people think first of computers, not boobs


----------



## Balsagna

I'll get my pics up once I get my desk cleaned up tomorrow and redo a light in my Corsair 800D.

EDIT: Here you go! -- Not the best pics or the cleanest desk.. but it'll suffice for now


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc*


I see something that looks like a bong. : )


I spy with my little eye...


----------



## Balsagna

Got mine posted now


----------



## TDS

4 times VE248H Asus monitors and a Ergotech 1 over 3 stand with telescoping wings, and crossfired XFX HD 6970's.

Thats my new addition to my rig. Its like being a kid all over again !

Still finsishing the set up .... have cable management to do now !


----------



## subassy

Quote:



regarding the wall of 24 monitors
i think thats fake, the first 4 look real, but the rest just look off, also, you would need 4 6 monitor eyefinity cards to even use them :O



Quote:



No mobo could hold that. Plus, you would probably need 6x1200w psu's.


Well it is theoretically possible to use a large number of monitors using software like synergy. There was some news a couple years ago about this guy that was playing some ridiculous number of WoW characters simultaneously through several PCs/laptops all on lots of monitors is the only reason I know this. I would post a link but I can't find it.

Anyway it would be an awful mess behind the bank of monitors but it is possible to have one keyboard/mouse for input into a big bank of monitors


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_GTech*












I know that could be possible, but I wonder if it really is one machine... there is another keyboard and mouse off to the left.


----------



## Remix65

is that a new version of tetris..


----------



## subassy

So was it a fact or theory that all those were for stock tracking? I only ask because when I worked in a hospital there was a guy doing some kind of work with radiology or something that had a large number of monitors...not that many obviously but a lot...so i guess that could be data live streaming in from specific instrument(s) and it does kind of look like an office that could be found in a hospital...I think I recognize that phone also...


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


So was it a fact or theory that all those were for stock tracking? I only ask because when I worked in a hospital there was a guy doing some kind of work with radiology or something that had a large number of monitors...not that many obviously but a lot...so i guess that could be data live streaming in from specific instrument(s) and it does kind of look like an office that could be found in a hospital...I think I recognize that phone also...










I'm going to go with stocks still since it would be unbelievably unnecessary to even attempt to monitor that many tests/patients at once.


----------



## subassy

Hey they got a lot of crazy ass technology in hospitals. You don't want to know. Also, don't open the wrong door in a hospital (apparently radiation = bad). Wouldn't necessarily be patience so much as tests of various forms...blood tests/whatever...

Anyway if it weren't stocks it would most likely be some kind of specialized monitoring equipment connected to an array sensors. Very sensitive such that it requires lots of real-time monitoring. S

orry if I inadvertently steered this thread off course. Anybody got an office to show off?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


Hey they got a lot of crazy ass technology in hospitals. You don't want to know. Also, don't open the wrong door in a hospital (apparently radiation = bad). Wouldn't necessarily be patience so much as tests of various forms...blood tests/whatever...

Anyway if it weren't stocks it would most likely be some kind of specialized monitoring equipment connected to an array sensors. Very sensitive such that it requires lots of real-time monitoring. S

orry if I inadvertently steered this thread off course. Anybody got an office to show off?


Your avatar annoys me.


----------



## CoRuPt

they probably have that setup in the 2 billion dollar apple sponsored hospital being made in stanford.


----------



## subassy

Quote:



Your avatar annoys me.


I don't know why but that made my laugh quite hard. It's from an apparently defunct web video thing that was called _How to Kill a Mockingbird_. If I was more motivated I would embed youtube video or something. Anyway sorry it annoys you I guess.


----------



## 161029

Synergy sounds awesome. I got this crappy lappy and then I can just use it with my desktop I'm planning to build this year (don't want to push it back).


----------



## AuraNova

Well, I guess I am overdue to show everyone my computer desk and such. Just a simple little set up. I just took these now.

There is a few areas of dust, but nothing that effects anything important. Generally, the desk is clean overall with the exception of the little shelves on the desk.


----------



## snoball

Nice, but the Islanders just lost. LOL!


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Nice, but the Islanders just lost. LOL!


Yeah, they weren't doing well the start the season, but after the changes, they are a force to be reckoned with in the future.

Hey, at least we're not bottom of the barrel anymore.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Yeah, they weren't doing well the start the season, but after the changes, they are a force to be reckoned with in the future.

Hey, at least we're not bottom of the barrel anymore.


Very true


----------



## CoRuPt

this guy is prepared with his boxes of tissues.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12517694*
> this guy is prepared with his boxes of tissues.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;12514998*
> Well, I guess I am overdue to show everyone my computer desk and such. Just a simple little set up. I just took these now.
> 
> There is a few areas of dust, but nothing that effects anything important. Generally, the desk is clean overall with the exception of the little shelves on the desk.


NZXT TEMPEST EVO FTW!!!!!
Also, your desk setup is somewhat similar to mine (or at least the main part is):








IN FACT now that i look at it, i also use to have the same exact speakers that you have there....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoRuPt*


this guy is prepared with his boxes of tissues.


Out of the entire picture, that's the only thing you tend to notice??? Hmmmmm...

But either way, I got a laugh out of the comment.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


NZXT TEMPEST EVO FTW!!!!!
Also, your desk setup is somewhat similar to mine (or at least the main part is):
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...58-d39st9l.jpg
IN FACT now that i look at it, i also use to have the same exact speakers that you have there....


Your room looks cozy. My desk is about 7 or 8 years old. My parents got it for me at a Wal-Mart, and believe it or not, it's pretty sturdy. I was going to buy a new desk last year, but decided to wait it out for a while.

My speakers came from a Compaq I bought in 2000. I'm even using the same keyboard from that set-up. I plan on replacing the speakers due to the sound from the right channel popping in and out sometimes. Plus, I'm overdue.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Your room looks cozy. My desk is about 7 or 8 years old. My parents got it for me at a Wal-Mart, and believe it or not, it's pretty sturdy. I was going to buy a new desk last year, but decided to wait it out for a while.

My speakers came from a Compaq I bought in 2000. I'm even using the same keyboard from that set-up. I plan on replacing the speakers due to the sound from the right channel popping in and out sometimes. Plus, I'm overdue.










My desk is actually a bit older than that i think, circa 1999 or 2000 if i think about it, though it really is too small/bulky to fit my equipment properly so i think i will get a new one or build one soon. also the speakers i had were from a compaq we got in 1999 (presario 5441 or 4554 i think) but they broke a long while ago. you definitely need new speakers, as for one they will sound a lot better than those do....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


My desk is actually a bit older than that i think, circa 1999 or 2000 if i think about it, though it really is too small/bulky to fit my equipment properly so i think i will get a new one or build one soon. also the speakers i had were from a compaq we got in 1999 (presario 5441 or 4554 i think) but they broke a long while ago. you definitely need new speakers, as for one they will sound a lot better than those do....


My Compaq was a 7478. Had an AMD K6-2 @533MHz. It was a good computer. I'm planning a case mod on the original case in the future.

As for the speakers, these are some pretty darn good JBLs. I'm very certain I can get better speakers, and will in the near future. Unfortunately the market for good 2.0 speakers right now is pretty meh.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


My Compaq was a 7478. Had an AMD K6-2 @533MHz. It was a good computer. I'm planning a case mod on the original case in the future.

As for the speakers, these are some pretty darn good JBLs. I'm very certain I can get better speakers, and will in the near future. Unfortunately the market for good 2.0 speakers right now is pretty meh.


Think mine had the same processor, dunno as i don't have it anymore though. as far as speakers go i have a set made by Philips which sound fairly decent, and i think walmart carries a 40W 2.1 set. you'll get alot more out of speakers that have a dedicated bass setup then just 2.0


----------



## Izvire

Moved things around after I got finished with repairing my old speakers and installing them:


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


I can't even explain the degree to which I get annoyed when someone has an awesome computer but can't take halfway decent photos.
Your computer deserves more than that.

Don't use your cell phone camera and light the room well, goodness.

Anyways.
My room.



































I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it looks like someone broke in and wrote all over your blinds, most likely an Asian person. Just a heads up


----------



## texaspaid

Cleaned the filters in the case today. Feels clean


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


Cleaned the filters in the case today. Feels clean


Looks really good. I really like that desk.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid;12525036*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the filters in the case today. Feels clean


Beautiful. It's clean and simple. 10/10. I like.


----------



## bgtrance

I love how one person posted that glass L shaped desk from OfficeMax and everyone hopped on the bandwagon


----------



## 161029

It doesn't really looks nice on the internet. Staples has it too. I went to the local Staples and it was kind of small. I need something for 2x24" IPS, 1 PC, some small speakers,space for some wifi equipment, and possibly a laser printer (a small one from Brother).


----------



## godofdeath

lol glass desk i can see me breaking it in a few minutes after putting it together


----------



## 161029

I like solid wood. I was thinking about building one since the one I want (Bush Envoy Series) is pretty expensive.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12527483*
> I like solid wood. I was thinking about building one since the one I want (Bush Envoy Series) is pretty expensive.


Cool story brah?


----------



## gorb

Cleaned out computer and swapped 8800gt for 5850. Moved desk and case just a little bit. Rest of the room looks like balls though so here's a picture of the desk only:


----------



## leighteam

This is my setup. I'm pretty cramped for space. I know it's a shame that my Z-5500s are right next to each other. No worries though, I'm going to set them up in surround soon.


----------



## CoRuPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;12524667*
> Moved things around after I got finished with repairing my old speakers and installing them:


what is this orange drink i keep seeing?


----------



## mosi

Made a few more pictures of the room itself. (and moved the sky high pile of boxes from the last build out of the way)

my sig rig & consoles
View attachment 197487

Well...








View attachment 197488

some decoration
View attachment 197489

yet more decoration
View attachment 197490


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12529113*
> what is this orange drink i keep seeing?


Haha, it's a Finnish energy drink called Teho


----------



## jellis142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Cleaned out computer and swapped 8800gt for 5850. Moved desk and case just a little bit. Rest of the room looks like balls though so here's a picture of the desk only:










This in incredible


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Cleaned out computer and swapped 8800gt for 5850. Moved desk and case just a little bit. Rest of the room looks like balls though so here's a picture of the desk only:


















OMG. Energy 5.1 speakers.


----------



## gorb

No 5.1 here. 2.1 on the computer, and currently just 3.0 for movies/consoles since I sold my sub last weekend. I'll get a new one soon, and hopefully some RC-30s for the rears


----------



## 161029

I know but they call it 5.1.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


lol glass desk i can see me breaking it in a few minutes after putting it together


It's actually built really well. Unless of course if you hold your full tower case above it and drop it on the glass.

But heck, some 130 pound kid stood on his glass table no problem


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I know but they call it 5.1.


----------



## 161029

http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en...-5-1-overview/

They call it the V-5.1.


----------



## MisterMalv

My little corner of the world:



Betcha can't guess the film I'm watching.


----------



## 161029

What's with the blue? Kind of hard to see everything. Turn on the lights







.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en...-5-1-overview/

They call it the V-5.1.


That's a different speaker.

http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en...c-10-overview/


----------



## 161029

Oh...


----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


What's with the blue? Kind of hard to see everything. Turn on the lights







.


My camera sucks (I only ever buy cheap phones) but here goes:







Yeah, it's pretty awkward sitting sideways, but you get used to it. (Sit on one chair with feet on another)


----------



## 161029

It's OK but ouch. Too bad you have to share. Also, are you using a drawer as a desk?


----------



## MisterMalv

Yeah, using drawers







, though I have an extension I sometimes use for my keyboard/mouse.
BTW, that's my son







he can only play on the PC's with supervision, 'cos he's too big for his boots and gets up to all sorts of naughty things . 
Computer literate 12 year olds can be a handful!


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


I can't even explain the degree to which I get annoyed when someone has an awesome computer but can't take halfway decent photos.
Your computer deserves more than that.

Don't use your cell phone camera and light the room well, goodness.

Anyways.
My room.



































edit: Moar Eyefinity Awesomeness.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*






























[+rep]. Your setup is 2 nice. & Get a 2nd gfx card for your pc.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*













Eyefinity








I like those headphones what are they?
I accidentally edited them away lol...


----------



## wire

Whats the deal with people posting pictures with 5000x3500 resolution? Then what's even more annoying is that people quote those pictures.

/end rant.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Whats the deal with people posting pictures with 5000x3500 resolution? Then what's even more annoying is that people quote those pictures.

/end rant.


To put it simply, resizing is a huge bother.

Rather just post full sized.


----------



## gorb

Resizing takes all of 1 second with something like irfanview


----------



## De-Zant

Or automatic with photobucket.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


To put it simply, resizing is a huge bother.

Rather just post full sized.


Is taking the pictures a huge bother too?

My whole point is that kiwiasian makes a big deal about people not taking quality pictures of their setups. Yet he can't take 1-2 minutes to properly resize his pictures.

Quote:



I can't even explain the degree to which I get annoyed when someone has an awesome computer but can't take halfway decent photos.
Your computer deserves more than that.

Don't use your cell phone camera and light the room well, goodness.

Anyways.
My room


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Is taking the pictures a huge bother too?


Only takes a few seconds.

Besides, I've never posted a photo more than 1024x768 here. I just think that the general population here is too lazy to resize their pics.

EDIT @ your edit: I do understand that though.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Eyefinity








I like those headphones what are they?
I accidentally edited them away lol...


And is that a banana holder or an actual headset holder? Either way it looks great.







+1 rep for it!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


To put it simply, resizing is a huge bother.

Rather just post full sized.


Use imgur. You have the option to almost automatically resize things you upload.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Use imgur. You have the option to almost automatically resize things you upload.


Read the next few posts. I stated that I use photobucket with photos, which resizes them to 1024 pixels wide, and the height varies depending on the aspect ratio.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12533147*
> Use imgur. You have the option to almost automatically resize things you upload.


hi gonX


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12533147*
> Use imgur. You have the option to almost automatically resize things you upload.


But Photobucket isn't as nice


----------



## townending




----------



## metroid112

i shall not post any pictures from my computer room for the sake of OCN community...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroid112;12533655*
> i shall not post any pictures from my computer room for the sake of OCN community...


Automatically tells us it needs work. Who cares. We'll give you some tips. Post it anyways.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Finally got a new desk :d :d :d :d

And some other fun stuff as

1tb WD green
I bought a razer black widow but the L key had issue and didn't even registered 98% of the keystroke so I got my money back .
A NEW DESK

the 4th monitor isn't plugged because I don't have a mini DP -> standard DP
but it will come soon









the pics are dark but meh


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;12537180*
> Finally got a new desk :d :d :d :d
> 
> And some other fun stuff as
> 
> 1tb WD green
> I bought a razer black widow but the L key had issue and didn't even registered 98% of the keystroke so I got my money back .
> A NEW DESK
> 
> the 4th monitor isn't plugged because I don't have a mini DP -> standard DP
> but it will come soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics are dark but meh


Looks awesome!

Might want to check you side fan on your case.. looks awfully dusty


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12537825*
> Looks awesome!
> 
> Might want to check you side fan on your case.. looks awfully dusty


just dusted it before the pics







it's the dust filter that looks liike that with the camera ( tho it was very dusty when I cleaned it . The rad was clogged with an incredible amount. now temps droped a little and it's a little more clean looking. )

EDIT : there was still some dust left on the side fan







but the brownish color won't go with the air-can might have to use a cloth


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;12538443*
> just dusted it before the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the dust filter that looks liike that with the camera ( tho it was very dusty when I cleaned it . The rad was clogged with an incredible amount. now temps droped a little and it's a little more clean looking. )
> 
> EDIT : there was still some dust left on the side fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the brownish color won't go with the air-can might have to use a cloth


I go the long tedious way: remove side panel; unscrew side fan, take the filter out, wash it, put it back.


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroid112;12533655*
> i shall not post any pictures from my computer room for the sake of OCN community...


I doubt its worse then the guy with the piss bottles...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;12538815*
> I doubt its worse then the guy with the piss bottles...


I remember that, LOL. He had no shame!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


I doubt its worse then the guy with the piss bottles...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


I remember that, LOL. He had no shame!


I just lol'd hard. I had almost forgotten about that.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I never saw the guy with the piss bottles. Was he banned or something? Not to make fun of him persay, but it is pretty lolsy.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12540701*
> I never saw the guy with the piss bottles. Was he banned or something? Not to make fun of him persay, but it is pretty lolsy.


If you had seen it you wouldn't have been lol'ing... It was disgusting. I think he even had a area of the floor dedicated to piss when he didn't have any bottles.

Basically that WoW South Park episode, only reality.


----------



## Pinkerton

That is why I came to this thread. That dude with the piss bottles was so funny.

The best was his original picture in which we only saw one bottle of piss and the rest were covered by his T-shirt. And then somebody said "I hope that aint piss under there" and hes says (with no shame) "oh yeah, its my piss bottle collection" (pretty much) and takes a new picture with the T-shirt removed to reveal like 17 bottles of piss.. It was so ghetto and awesome. I was dying of laughter

I wish the mods kept it on this thread though


----------



## /Ben

Lol @ piss bottles. Can someone post the permalink?


----------



## Madman340

Here's the perma.

http://goo.gl/76Q1k


----------



## mosi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Here's the perma.

http://goo.gl/76Q1k


Well that's one way of putting it. When someone's really that die hard ghetto, didn't he consider using a window instead of his own floor?
The thought of that room alone gives me the creeps


----------



## kamikaze_

:|


----------



## Dexhead

My system specs are in my tag.

I have my 40 inch 1080p samsung cloned with my 1080p viewsonic and my 22 inch samsung is extended desktop.

let me know what you guys think. i know i have to clean up. haha


----------



## Holyjunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexhead;12546225*
> My system specs are in my tag.
> 
> I have my 40 inch 1080p samsung cloned with my 1080p viewsonic and my 22 inch samsung is extended desktop.
> 
> let me know what you guys think. i know i have to clean up. haha


That Pabst be American!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGSN7JVg1yQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Dexhead

lol well thats for sure! its the best of the **** beer. too cheap for smuttynose today!


----------



## Full_Tilt

Computer/Bed room hybrid:


----------



## 161029

Nice.


----------



## snoball

I see a mural like thing. Pic please?


----------



## Sgtbash

Notice the white 902?


----------



## snoball

Nice desk and case!


----------



## 161029

I like the case but Antec's cases aren't my favorite.


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12546494*
> I see a mural like thing. Pic please?


Its a big print, I dont have a picture of it directly, but I can take one if you'd like.


----------



## snoball

Please do.


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexhead;12546225*
> My system specs are in my tag.
> 
> I have my 40 inch 1080p samsung cloned with my 1080p viewsonic and my 22 inch samsung is extended desktop.
> 
> let me know what you guys think. i know i have to clean up. haha


the only thing wrong w/ those pictures are the Marlboro reds, real men smoke kool's... other than that I'm liking the bong and the pbr


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12546774*
> Please do.


Its a first edition print by Tabo Toral


----------



## snoball

Dude, Full_Tilt. That looks so cool! Thanks man.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12546849*
> Its a first edition print by Tabo Toral










so many games...


----------



## EpicPie

That white Antec case looks really nice!


----------



## Dexhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;12546798*
> the only thing wrong w/ those pictures are the Marlboro reds, real men smoke kool's... other than that I'm liking the bong and the pbr


Kools! hell no bro


----------



## kamikaze_

Not really my "room pictures" included, I just thought I'd share the glory of this motherboard...























































I trust the BIOS's 4.2GHz target and CPU-Z over windows, lol.
























In my opinion, it's the best X58 motherboard you can get. It doesn't meet one certification when it comes to video cards, it supports all of the i7's and hexa-core's, I can use my laptop to overclock the CPU, and it's quite the nasty overclocker might I add. I might post room pictures soon, it's nothing to spectacular, though I do keep it clean. :>


----------



## KG363

While that is a beautiful mobo, it does not belong in this thread


----------



## kamikaze_

>.>


----------



## Pinkerton

Ill give the man credit.. That is a mighty pretty mobo


----------



## Liighthead

mmm yeah nice board, nice oc
but wrong thread









do we have a post your modding area type thread?


----------



## koven




----------



## snoball

koven...your rig...


----------



## mbudden

Ew. Koven's rig looks like crap. 







jk man. Love the res.


----------



## RushMore1205

here is my computer room/ entertainment room/ guest bedroom.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












NZXT Sleeved Cables FTW!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


here is my computer room/ entertainment room/ guest bedroom.



































So much liquid....... wow, just.... WOW......


----------



## andypc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*












How do you open the disc drive?


----------



## Full_Tilt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andypc*


How do you open the disc drive?


Maybe he's like me and doesnt have a disk drive


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andypc*


How do you open the disc drive?


He might use an external disk drive.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt*


Maybe he's like me and doesnt have a disk drive










This. Who needs disk drives any more? It's all about USBs.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


here is my computer room/ entertainment room/ guest bedroom.

snip










can you even fit your side panel on


----------



## mbudden

Doubt it lol


----------



## RushMore1205

Who needs sidepanels when ur inside is powdercoated 4 stage candy cherry red


----------



## dafour

Agreed ^


----------



## Mongol

Uhhh, I spy a reservoir where it doesn't belong...lol.

But yeah, that's some eye candy red...I wanna lick it.


----------



## gorb

Such nice machines need some better speakers


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12554528*
> Such nice machines need some better speakers


gorb, you are an audio quality evangelist.


----------



## kamikaze_

Betch.







That looks damn nice, too much is never enough!


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;12556344*
> gorb, you are an audio quality evangelist.


how often have you seen me post things like that?


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash;12546549*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the white 902?


What are the speakers?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12556451*
> how often have you seen me post things like that?


I dunno. A few. Maybe.


----------



## gorb

i wouldn't say that's enough to call me an evangelist then


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12551033*
> koven...your rig...


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12551627*
> NZXT Sleeved Cables FTW!!!!


thanks, modright actually, but same difference, kinda

nzxt has black heatshrink, modright has white

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andypc;12552342*
> How do you open the disc drive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Full_Tilt;12552382*
> Maybe he's like me and doesnt have a disk drive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12553296*
> He might use an external disk drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12553338*
> This. Who needs disk drives any more? It's all about USBs.


yeah i got an external drive


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12551130*
> here is my computer room/ entertainment room/ guest bedroom.


Dare I ask how much that cost you?

(case, water cool set up mostly)


----------



## kamikaze_

1987 JVC's I've inherited from my father.




































Closet junk.


----------



## CHez




----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12558440*
> Dare I ask how much that cost you?
> 
> (case, water cool set up mostly)


it cost a lot of money, but when u are going for perfection price does not really fall into consideration.

but i cant tell you how much it cost exactly because i didtn buy everything at once. it was over a period of a couple of month, because at first i thought i would switch to haf case, but then decided to resurect the 1200, you guys can check out my build log
SEXY RED GOT WET in my signature


----------



## Modus




----------



## mbudden

Please, for the love of god. Clean the exterior of your case.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12558786*


cool wallpaper, can you send it to me?


----------



## Mongol

LOL...I have to take the EK bridge off to install the sound card I just picked up.









Guess it's gonna have to wait until the weekend...besides, I need to get promedia (2.1) or Swan M10 now as the Z2300 ain't gonna cut it...plus a new reservoir...prolly just a BP 80mm tank.


----------



## Rakhasa

@ OP, you have a breath taking view.. I'd be starring at my window a lot more than at my computer if I lived there haha.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*


@ OP, you have a breath taking view.. I'd be starring at my window a lot more than at my computer if I lived there haha.


l3ebs
Last Activity: 04-03-09

lulz.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


LOL...I have to take the EK bridge off to install the sound card I just picked up.










Guess it's gonna have to wait until the weekend...besides, I need to get promedia (2.1) or Swan M10 now as the Z2300 ain't gonna cut it...plus a new reservoir...prolly just a BP 80mm tank.


no u dont, i was able to easily fit mine in:


----------



## mars-bar-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


LOL...I have to take the EK bridge off to install the sound card I just picked up.









Guess it's gonna have to wait until the weekend...besides, I need to get promedia (2.1) or Swan M10 now as the Z2300 ain't gonna cut it...plus a new reservoir...prolly just a BP 80mm tank.


Can't you just take all the cards out at once, lift them up slightly and slide the sound card under the bridge then pop it into place. Then replace the GPUs.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*












What case is this? It is the weirdest case that I have ever seen.
PSU is in the front, but I dont see any power cable in front
Mainboard is upside down, but this isn't new.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haquocdung*


What case is this? It is the weirdest case that I have ever seen.
PSU is in the front, but I dont see any power cable in front
Mainboard is upside down, but this isn't new.


It says in his system specs.
Lian-Li PC-A05N


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


thanks, modright actually, but same difference, kinda

nzxt has black heatshrink, modright has white


NZXT does have Red and white heatshrink on some of their cables, but you're right, they only have black on their GPU cables......


----------



## kamikaze_

My 42" 1080p HDTV. It is MASSIVE when you actually sit in front of it and play on it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12558786*
> snip


What mousepad is that?


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12566827*
> What mousepad is that?


Looks like a Steelseries QCK Heavy.


----------



## kamikaze_

Yeah, it is.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;12566836*
> Looks like a Steelseries QCK Heavy.


Oh, it just seemed thinner than my QCK Heavy...

I kinda want to use my QCK Heavy if it weren't for the fact that it's cloth


----------



## kamikaze_

Works out great for me, I actually wanna get one of those Xtract Ripper XXL pads. Overall they make the setups on the desk look really clean, plus I'm sure they won't move out of positioning either.


----------



## Tunechi

Don't start crying if I come rob one of you guys.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12566332*
> My 42" 1080p HDTV. It is MASSIVE when you actually sit in front of it and play on it.


Nice TV. Vizio's are nice.


----------



## gorb

I wouldn't be able to sit that close. I tried it with my tv and I ended up buying a stand to put it behind the desk.

gonX: change your mouse then. I might go back to my qck heavy now that I'm on optical again


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12567633*
> I wouldn't be able to sit that close. I tried it with my tv and I ended up buying a stand to put it behind the desk.
> 
> gonX: change your mouse then. I might go back to my qck heavy now that I'm on optical again


Nah, it's not so much because of my mouse. I just don't get the nice glide I get from plastic pads.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Well, I have posted here before but have completely rearranged so now its time for an update. My new desk, monitors and mounts.










































Need to clean up some, rearranging always gets messy, plus I made the mistake of telling my wife she could "have" half the desk...


----------



## mbudden

Holy big pics batman


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12567880*
> Holy big pics batman


Wow matt i just pm'd you lol.

<3

Going to post pics once I get back to my dorm haha.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12567722*
> Nah, it's not so much because of my mouse. I just don't get the nice glide I get from plastic pads.


Ah. I didn't like cloth pads that much with my g5 & g500 since i use low dpi/low sens and I was getting acceleration issues. I think they glide just fine though.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12567880*
> Holy big pics batman


Darn it, sorry. I could have sworn I set it to resize when I uploaded them.


----------



## ramenbuoy

my setup in my dorm room :/


----------



## Izvire




----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;12568644*


I would fall to my death


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*




























Looks cozy. I wonder if somebody has had it so that their bed's on the bottom and office on top







.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Looks cozy. I wonder if somebody has had it so that their bed's on the bottom and office on top







.


Sir. It's thinking outside-the-box like that we need more of.


----------



## 161029

Let's see somebody go up to the top of mount everest and everest-cool his pc with the low temps. Unfortunately though, they would need some damn fast fans. The air is so thin up there. It's cold in space but I don't think the fans would move anything.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


no u dont, i was able to easily fit mine in:
*snip*












unless I put it on the bottom pcie x8/x4 slot and knock my cards down to x8 x8 x8, I do. My pci slot is covered by a gpu.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man*


Can't you just take all the cards out at once, lift them up slightly and slide the sound card under the bridge then pop it into place. Then replace the GPUs.


not enough slack in the tubing...i cut everything to fit snugly without too much hang. wasn't planning on a sound card, but I needed sharper acoustics and a headphone amp.

ahh well. I'm going to experiment with 3 way in x8...looking at approx. 6-9% total decrease in performance, and I have to tear the loop down this weekend anyway to add a new res so i'll be able to work something out...lol


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## Mongol

Ahh well...wouldn't fit in x8/x4 due to my bottom cards' bracket.

No room...PCI slot behind that middle card:










PCIEx1 behind that tubing...lol:


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********











Ahh well...wouldn't fit in x8/x4 due to my bottom cards' bracket.

No room...PCI slot behind that middle card:










PCIEx1 behind that tubing...lol:











I like.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12575152*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh well...wouldn't fit in x8/x4 due to my bottom cards' bracket.
> 
> No room...PCI slot behind that middle card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIEx1 behind that tubing...lol:


I know it doesn't as cool as the pictures you took, but can you take/link some pictures that have normal lighting? I love your set up and it looks tight!

do your cards bend due to the weight of the wb?


----------



## Mongol

Lol...theres a couple in my wc build log link...im away from my place currently and tapping on this phone...lol...ill post more without the lighting when i get back.

Bending? Nahh...and if there is, i dont see it. The ek bridge helps alot...as do the backplates.

And thanks for the compliments gents.


----------



## ramenbuoy

No problem

I really want to have a sick system that looks really pretty. Mines.... not so pretty. however it's functional.... somewhat.

I mos def need to upgrade. mind taking a look at this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/953765-i-have-dilemma.html


----------



## Mongol

Hmm...part of me says go SB...but another part of me says pick up another 470/wb and new mobo...the 470s a solid card...paired up they are beasts.

Thats my opinion....and your Psu is good for it without vmods.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12576789*
> Hmm...part of me says go SB...but another part of me says pick up another 470/wb and new mobo...the 470s a solid card...paired up they are beasts.
> 
> Thats my opinion....and your Psu is good for it without vmods.


mmm, what mobo are you thinking?

I think my q9300 has a pretty decent overclock and my gtx470 is pretty good too if you check my sig.I have a super low VID though.


----------



## Mongol

You can sli hack that mobo no? Hmmm...I'm not too sure as far as a new mobo...i'll need to do a lil homework on that. Lol.

Then again...bulldozer isnt that far away either.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12576912*
> You can sli hack that mobo no? Hmmm...I'm not too sure as far as a new mobo...i'll need to do a lil homework on that. Lol.
> 
> Then again...bulldozer isnt that far away either.


I heard bulldozer will be crazy. Might cause me to switch.

SLI hack is a possibility like mentioned in the thread I posted. However I don't know how reliable it is.

However, I know my gtx470 pretty well, and another one would be awesome because I could overclock it just like this one. I think it would be enough to hang in the max settings crew until bulldozer.


----------



## Parsley

I love these desk mounts, so much more space!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*












Looks cozy, too bad a big portion of my money to towards my computer and not my environment.


----------



## baird gow

Huge change... does Overclock.net approve? Sorry about cables there is NOTHING I can do lol (with the excption of the ones going to tv which I'm currently looking to get a cover for.)
Went from this
















To This


----------



## AuraNova

Wires aside, it does look a bit cluttered in the shelving area. See if you can find a storage bin. Something you can put out to the side or something that's nice and neat and you can keep controllers and other unused items in.

Otherwise, it looks good baird gow.









(Now the mystery of why you whited out that football players picture...)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

HE 6... SEXY..

need a better source though. lower tier audio gd isn't that good on transparency.


----------



## baird gow

lol it had personal info on it. its a pic of me
BTW PC on far right isn't mine I'm fixing it for a friend
Waiting for someone to comment on size of my AC-9 powercable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12588903*
> HE 6... SEXY..
> 
> need a better source though. lower tier audio gd isn't that good on transparency.


This is a Audio-GD NFB-10 ES not a compass it drives them amazingly... ~5 watts per channel


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow;12588950*
> lol it had personal info on it. its a pic of me


I had a feeling that was the case.







What position do you play, if you don't mind me asking? Looks like DE to me.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova;12588984*
> I had a feeling that was the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What position do you play, if you don't mind me asking? Looks like DE to me.


DE and Center


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


lol it had personal info on it. its a pic of me
BTW PC on far right isn't mine I'm fixing it for a friend
Waiting for someone to comment on size of my AC-9 powercable

This is a Audio-GD NFB-10 ES not a compass it drives them amazingly... ~5 watts per channel


Yeah I recognized it. Never said it didn't drive them good, I was talking about a better source. All relative right? Nothing wrong with it if you like the sound.


----------



## Chalderm

these arrive today for the ambient lighting will post pics after the ups man gets here

http://www.ledunderbody.com/home-the...t.aspx#reviews


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Yeah I recognized it. Never said it didn't drive them good, I was talking about a better source. All relative right? Nothing wrong with it if you like the sound.


From what I read its comparable to NFB-1 DAC (a good $780 standalone DAC)


----------



## ramenbuoy

update:

I wish I had more room in my dorm :<


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


update:

I wish I had more room in my dorm :<










Is that a TV? How does it hold up as a monitor? Does it look sexy?


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12595653*
> update:
> 
> I wish I had more room in my dorm :<


My room in my house is 1/2 the size of that room.


----------



## Boyboyd

Temps are much better this way.


----------



## morencyam

I bought a new corner desk yesterday on craigslist for $85 in perfect condition


----------



## Boyboyd

$85 for that? Bargain.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I bought a new corner desk yesterday on craigslist for $85 in perfect condition


Looks nice. Good find.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I bought a new corner desk yesterday on craigslist for $85 in perfect condition










 That desk is delicious. I wish people sold stuff other than farm equipment on Craigslist around here...


----------



## Lostcase

Where is "around here" Hysteria?


----------



## EpicPie

I was getting annoying at the LED's from my case so I had to do something about it. lol


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;12596007*
> Is that a TV? How does it hold up as a monitor? Does it look sexy?


at 120hz it refreshes faster than my 24.5" and has a 2ms (compared to the 5ms from my 24.5")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;12596205*
> My room in my house is 1/2 the size of that room.


:< I consider myself lucky. I have the biggest room on the floor because I transferred into the old RA's room. It's also the cleanest.


----------



## CoRuPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12605335*
> :< I consider myself lucky. I have the biggest room on the floor because I transferred into the old RA's room. It's also the cleanest.


ya you lucked out.

gonna post some new pics tommorrow once my third monitor comes in the mail. just got my second 560 today, and i got the next two days off to play with surround.


----------



## gorb

Too bad tvs only accept a 60hz input :/


----------



## kamikaze_

LG 32LE5300, that HDTV does 120HZ, and is LED back lit.


----------



## gorb

Having a 120hz refresh rate doesn't mean it takes a 120hz input. Can you verify that it does?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


My room in my house is 1/2 the size of that room.










You live in a closet?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Having a 120hz refresh rate doesn't mean it takes a 120hz input. Can you verify that it does?


You're correct; NO TVs (at least none that I have seen) accept 120Hz input. They take 60Hz and post-process that to 120Hz.


----------



## mbudden

.... Wut?


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


Where is "around here" Hysteria?


 Midwest Wisconsin


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12610373*
> .... Wut?


Read "The Monitor Guide" linked in my sig. It'll help you understand.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

don't the new 240HZ 3d tvs take 120Hz input?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parsley;12578440*
> Snip
> 
> I love these desk mounts, so much more space!


I spy with my little eye an L lens


----------



## ThumperSD

Less talk, MOAR PICS!


----------



## aaronmonto

Lawd... I ain't usually a hatah, but that Ikea desk is terrible. I had it for a very short while before tossing it. Your setup would be worlds nicer, more comfortable and more usable if you used the standard big flat desk. A setup like that deserves space to breathe. Replace your bed with something big and cheap, like a Mikael.


----------



## ThumperSD

I had a standard flat desk before this, no thanks. I love this setup so much more. Definitely dont want to get rid of my bed as I dont want to sleep on the floor.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12596422*
> Temps are much better this way.


i wouldnt recommend putting hard drives over anything that vibrates.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD;12613882*
> Less talk, MOAR PICS!


i like the levels. i dont like speakers on the desktop. 'dont like towers on the desktop. especially not my ugly tower.

that desk wouldnt work for me coz of 3 monitors but im thinking of installing a top shelf.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12615605*
> i wouldnt recommend putting hard drives over anything that vibrates.


They're not on use. Its just the sturdiest thing i have to lift my pc up to window level.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto;12613950*
> Lawd... I ain't usually a hatah, but that Ikea desk is terrible. I had it for a very short while before tossing it. Your setup would be worlds nicer, more comfortable and more usable if you used the standard big flat desk. A setup like that deserves space to breathe. Replace your bed with something big and cheap, like a Mikael.


Hey! My name is Mikael, but I am neither big or cheap.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12618750*
> Hey! My name is Mikael, but I am neither big or cheap.


It's one of those "just do it" sorts of things, you know? Worry about the details later.

Anyway, I always thought that Ikea tri-tower was just a little cramped. Having the monitor on a shelf made me have to crane my neck and nothing felt as immersive, and then having it under the shelf made me feel like I was inside a big club sandwich. You know? It's difficult to explain these sorts of things, but I doubt I'll ever move away from the "big fat rectangular (like Mikael)" shape again. More room to do everything on a desk like that. I actually wish it were bigger; Mikael's not even very big, like he mentioned himself.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12615626*
> i like the levels. i dont like speakers on the desktop. 'dont like towers on the desktop. especially not my ugly tower.
> 
> that desk wouldnt work for me coz of 3 monitors but im thinking of installing a top shelf.


Not sure what you mean by levels and tower. The idea for the studio monitors at that height is for the tweeters to be leveled to my ear in case you didnt know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto;12618783*
> It's one of those "just do it" sorts of things, you know? Worry about the details later.
> 
> Anyway, I always thought that Ikea tri-tower was just a little cramped. *Having the monitor on a shelf made me have to crane my neck and nothing felt as immersive,* and then having it under the shelf made me feel like I was inside a big club sandwich. You know? It's difficult to explain these sorts of things, but I doubt I'll ever move away from the "big fat rectangular (like Mikael)" shape again. More room to do everything on a desk like that. I actually wish it were bigger; Mikael's not even very big, like he mentioned himself.


Im assuming your chair cannot raise/lower? It's perfect for me to lean back and listen to music.

I found this setup on an audiophile forum and thought it was brilliant. I switched to it and love it. It's perfect for my specific setup. I dont know, maybe im just tired of the traditional flat desks ive used all my life.

FYI I have been looking for this brown 50" Fredrik on CL for the last month so I can have my setup arranged like this


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

taken in 2009, nothing changed much as in btwn jobs









actually since then downgraded... from 4 core 9850 to 1.73Ghz p4 mobile


----------



## lattyware

Since I moved into Uni, thought I'd post an update.








There you can see my 3 monitors (24", 1920x1200), Laptop (17", 1920x1080), gaming PC (on the left), main PC and fileserver, my 360, my flatmate's 360 (keeps it in my room as we play a lot of LAN games), rock band drums, switch, router, kindle, z5500s and other stuff I can't remember.


----------



## frickfrock999

A couple I've been looking into, quite beautiful


----------



## KG363

I guess it can't hurt to dream, FrickFrock


----------



## TARRCO

^ A bit excessive, what's your monthly power bill if I may ask?









Anyway, here's my room, sort of a mess.










and my collection of speakers..... there's tall stands and subs everywhere in my room xD










Don't mind the logifags, there mah *****


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12613793*
> don't the new 240HZ 3d tvs take 120Hz input?


no


----------



## ramenbuoy

Updated:

I wish my set up was as clean looking and downright gorgeous as some of the ones posted here. However, with my budget and space limitations I am limited to functionality over beauty/functionality :<
got 3 more p4s on the way


----------



## lob3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGr7JiOETk*


taken in 2009, nothing changed much as in btwn jobs 









actually since then downgraded... from 4 core 9850 to 1.73Ghz p4 mobile


I know that calendar...

Wasn't it given out in the Super Street Girl's Edition?

I recognize the side-boob


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


Updated:

I wish my set up was as clean looking and downright gorgeous as some of the ones posted here. However, with my budget and space limitations I am limited to functionality over beauty/functionality :<
got 3 more p4s on the way


















3x Moar p4's...you must be the reason for the polar ice caps melting


----------



## windacks

NZXT Phantom ATX Full Tower Case
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit - 200cm Length - Blue
Zalman CNPS10X Quiet CPU Cooler
Intel Core i7 2600K (4.6ghz)
SilverStone 850W ST85F-P Strider
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x 4GB) Dual Channel DDR3
Corsair Force Series 60GB 2.5' SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 Motherboard
ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## EpicPie

^ This is computer room pictures, not post a picture of your tower. lol


----------



## Liighthead

wondering. if i built a desk would i have to have a support in middle corner of a L desk?

would be something like 30 - 40cm away from drawers on one side.
and not sure on the other side. proably nothing exept the end..

because atm i got a bedside table 3 computer desks and a small kitchen table haha.
gonna replace them with a decent desk, but dont have $1k + to spend on just a desk O.O that wont be the right size anyway.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12653998*
> wondering. if i built a desk would i have to have a support in middle corner of a L desk?
> 
> would be something like 30 - 40cm away from drawers on one side.
> and not sure on the other side. proably nothing exept the end..
> 
> because atm i got a bedside table 3 computer desks and a small kitchen table haha.
> gonna replace them with a decent desk, but dont have $1k + to spend on just a desk O.O that wont be the right size anyway.


You should. I'd say a solid leg at the very outside corner should do fine.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12654324*
> You should. I'd say a solid leg at the very outside corner should do fine.


Yeah I agree. Desk will easily fall over or break if you have stuff on it and you're leaning on it. You could get one with legs like in the pic, or a back piece.


----------



## Wolfchild

Temporary setup, I've just moved in and I'll be buying new furniture and probably do something about those white walls next month.

Terrible quality pictures, I know.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *windacks*











NZXT Phantom ATX Full Tower Case
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit - 200cm Length - Blue
Zalman CNPS10X Quiet CPU Cooler
Intel Core i7 2600K (4.6ghz)
SilverStone 850W ST85F-P Strider
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x 4GB) Dual Channel DDR3
Corsair Force Series 60GB 2.5' SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 Motherboard
ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


nice


----------



## richardshewfelt

Got a sweet new desk for 40 bones on kijiji, so i figured ill update the image, got lots more desk-space, surprisingly its only 2 feet wider then my old but sooo much roomier

Old is the small desk New is the big darker one


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12654324*
> You should. I'd say a solid leg at the very outside corner should do fine.
> 
> http://static.www.odcdn.com/pictures/us/od/sk/lg/109115_sk_lg.jpg


mm thanks









i was thinking of having the back enclosed ( exept for some power cables ect.. )
with MDF ( or something like that )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a!!!!1;12657994*
> Yeah I agree. Desk will easily fall over or break if you have stuff on it and you're leaning on it. You could get one with legs like in the pic, or a back piece.


----------



## this n00b again

Just finished moving. started setting up my standing desk - Recording station.

Here is a pic of it in progress.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again;12668257*
> Just finished moving. started setting up my standing desk - Recording station.
> 
> Here is a pic of it in progress.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=199210&stc=1&d=1299687013


Those 23" Samsungs are pretty sweet. I love mine <3


----------



## UkGouki

heres mine sammy 26" rr and lg 22"







>>


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


Just finished moving. started setting up my standing desk - Recording station.

Here is a pic of it in progress.











whats a standing desk for


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


whats a standing desk for


It's a desk that you stand at instead of sitting at.

EDIT: And that is not me trolling either, that is pretty much all it is.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


whats a standing desk for


It's like a normal desk. Except you stand at it. If you move a lot, or do music stuff, standing up makes sense.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


whats a standing desk for


So you can have beer at the desk and feel like you are at a bar.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


So you can have beer at the desk and feel like you are at a bar.










Lol, sounds like someone needs to get out more


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


whats a standing desk for


Like he said, it's for his recording use. So he's not going to be sitting at it a lot.


----------



## Madman340

Yeah, if I had a standing desk I'd get a stool though anyway, just for those times when you will be there for a while.


----------



## Shrimp




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;12670651*
> whats a standing desk for


when making or playing music sometimes you get amped and need to stand up while working the computer.

i took the height extention off my cheap drafting stool and put it in my nicer seat ($60 walmart).
my nice seat isnt nice enough. i wish i'd spent a little more for a higher back leather seat coz sometimes i







in my seat...

sometimes all i need is a 10 minute nap. and if i lay down i wont wake up.

i learned the hard way that you cant go cheap if you want quality and spend a lot of time on the computer.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;12671585*
> So you can have beer at the desk and feel like you are at a bar.


funny you say that coz i have a beer bottle on mine since tuesday.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Here goes


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;12685220*
> Here goes


*Obligatory "Whose that sexay laday" post*


----------



## t0adphr0g

Typical! You see the sexy lady before you gasp at the horror that is a frackin' cardboard box holding up that HDTV.


----------



## narmour

haha I love this thread, it's awesome!

I'm moving out soon and planning a killer set-up looking through this thread has given me so many cool ideas I would have never have thought of!


----------



## CoRuPt

lol dish washer box, you got something in it still to give it more rigidity to hold up that tv.


----------



## kremtok

@this n00b again:

1. What monitor stand is that? I have two 23" Sammys and I'd love to have something like that!
2. Do you drive an Evo? Might be my next car...big step up from a Prius!
3. Don't copy Duckie in your signature. Do our own thing.

@Everyone Else:

Carry on


----------



## jethro_static

Under Construction. LOL, There's no bombing here folks.

That's 2 L shaped table. Now it's U shape









Closet full of cables and parts









Living room Computer. That's a 60" LG LCD. Looks small though


----------



## bleach

Why not? Here is my 'Room'.



















I will take better pictures when I learn, to use this damn camera.


----------



## Ekemeister

K. Some of you have very, very nice rooms. Some of your rooms are so dirty that I wonder whether or not you can even tell the front end from the back end of a beggar. All-in-All, this thread has inspired me to post some pics of my workstation. (I even re-sized them to 600pixels for all you 56k'er's needs).

Work Station at Home:

















Work Station at College:

















And yes. Before you ask, my pc is more of a chick magnet than I am.


----------



## Madman340

Very regal.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12689222*
> Very regal.


why, thank you kind sir.


----------



## bleach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12688424*
> K. Some of you have very, very nice rooms. Some of your rooms are so dirty that I wonder whether or not you can even tell the front end from the back end of a beggar. All-in-All, this thread has inspired me to post some pics of my workstation. (I even re-sized them to 600pixels for all you 56k'er's needs).


Well my room is a little messy, I am still organizing/cleaning the carpet it. (Been in the works for a day.) We all like ours rooms to look a certon way, I Rent a room so all my Tools/Bike/RC hobby/computer has to be in here. (A bit tight.)


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12685742*
> Typical! You see the sexy lady before you gasp at the horror that is a frackin' cardboard box holding up that HDTV.


You either notice the box before the lady, or the lady before the box... either way there's really no right answer.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleach;12689894*
> Well my room is a little messy, I am still organizing/cleaning the carpet it. (Been in the works for a day.) We all like ours rooms to look a certon way, I Rent a room so all my Tools/Bike/RC hobby/computer has to be in here. (A bit tight.)


tbh. your room wasn't quite as bad as some others. I've worked in rooms like that; it begins to feel like home after awhile. Also, I can't help but focus on the tech pieces of your setup and wonder what you've got in there.

However, I am still reeling from other things like "the guy with the piss bottles" and the extended version where he christened a whole 'nother plethora of piss bottles by lifting a t-shirt to reveal a seperate batch. There's another where a guy just has an armchair shoved right up to his desk. Everything seemed beat up, worn out, and dilapidated. I remember staring slack-jawed at one overclocker's setup where both the poster and forum viewers didn't know how his desk was still standing. If boy scouts scrapped that thing for tinder and slag, they'd be doing a good deed. When I talk about not knowing which end of a hobo, I'm refering to the abominable.

Personally, I don't mind the comp room look/feel. That tone is actually what I dreamed of as I was building my first build. It's just that some of the really nasty stuff makes me want to coercively ship some overclockers out to home economics/ health education camp.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

very nice setup, loving the sniper


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12688424*
> K. Some of you have very, very nice rooms. Some of your rooms are so dirty that I wonder whether or not you can even tell the front end from the back end of a beggar. All-in-All, this thread has inspired me to post some pics of my workstation. (I even re-sized them to 600pixels for all you 56k'er's needs).
> 
> Work Station at Home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Station at College:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes. Before you ask, my pc is more of a chick magnet than I am.


what kind of mount is on those in the last pic? they look kinda saggy.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12685742*
> Typical! You see the sexy lady before you gasp at the horror that is a frackin' cardboard box holding up that HDTV.


Or the fact that we put money into these electronics, but yet fail to budget in proper furniture to support it. Kills me everytime I see something like this, that some will spend a fortune on the product, but yet place it in very unsafe places in very unsafe ways.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;12670651*
> whats a standing desk for


a better question is, what is the monitor on the floor for? or am I seeing something wrong here !??


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12687069*
> @this n00b again:
> 
> 1. What monitor stand is that? I have two 23" Sammys and I'd love to have something like that!
> 2. Do you drive an Evo? Might be my next car...big step up from a Prius!
> 3. Don't copy Duckie in your signature. Do our own thing.
> 
> @Everyone Else:
> 
> Carry on


1) http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Monitor-Stand-clamp-monitors/dp/B002R9HQLI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299868242&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Dual LCD Monitor Stand desk clamp holds up to 24" lcd monitors: Office Products[/URL]
-use black zip ties and zip-tie the cables along the pole

2) I love my evo. BUT you could probably buy a prius with the gas + mantainence you would use in a few years.

3) My signature's been like that for years......


----------



## CoRuPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12690396*
> tbh. your room wasn't quite as bad as some others. I've worked in rooms like that; it begins to feel like home after awhile. Also, I can't help but focus on the tech pieces of your setup and wonder what you've got in there.
> 
> However, I am still reeling from other things like "the guy with the piss bottles" and the extended version where he christened a whole 'nother plethora of piss bottles by lifting a t-shirt to reveal a seperate batch. There's another where a guy just has an armchair shoved right up to his desk. Everything seemed beat up, worn out, and dilapidated. I remember staring slack-jawed at one overclocker's setup where both the poster and forum viewers didn't know how his desk was still standing. If boy scouts scrapped that thing for tinder and slag, they'd be doing a good deed. When I talk about not knowing which end of a hobo, I'm refering to the abominable.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind the comp room look/feel. That tone is actually what I dreamed of as I was building my first build. It's just that some of the really nasty stuff makes me want to coercively ship some overclockers out to home economics/ health education camp.


lol what someone actually has piss bottles, gotta link me to this. don't really wanna shift through 1400 pages too find it, but i just might.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12694701*
> lol what someone actually has piss bottles, gotta link me to this. don't really wanna shift through 1400 pages too find it, but i just might.


Yeah, the dude pissed in bottles. He had like 20 of them. Pic on page 1299.


----------



## Phobos223

Man, some of you guys need to be on HOARDERS!!! haha

Anyway, here's my setup...










But really, any given room on any given day can become my "computer room"










LOL


----------



## CoRuPt

Setup my third monitor and picked up a d3 qck.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again;12694480*
> 1) Amazon.com: Dual LCD Monitor Stand desk clamp holds up to 24" lcd monitors: Office Products
> -use black zip ties and zip-tie the cables along the pole
> 
> 2) I love my evo. BUT you could probably buy a prius with the gas + mantainence you would use in a few years.
> 
> 3) My signature's been like that for years......


In case anybody is looking for a similar stand, there are much cheaper ones that perform the same function on monoprice, about 1/3 of the price, and they are still great quality.


----------



## Joeteck

Here is my Custom made MAN CAVE. With 7 in-wall AudioSource 6.5" Speakers for a matched sound throughout the room, 12" 240 watt sub included.









All systems have either a 600, 900, 1000, 1250, 1400VA APC battery backup on them.

From left to right, Video editing system, Repair system, (not viewable is Hawking NAS (1TB x2 R1) and my Thin Client HP T5720 - Runs my Magic jack phone, Q-See 16 channel video surveillance ) - All on a 4 port KVM, sharing the 19" LCD next to the color laser printer.

We move around to the Korg X5 Keyboard, primary gaming rig with a Gateway 2485W 24" LCD. Below is the battery backup (white) for my Magic jack and Q-See. A 1000Va (Black) is connected to the gaming rig. X52 joystick is on the shelf, 7.1 receiver for the HT claro + for DTS audio for PC gaming, plus the XBOX 360 hidden, but games are visible.

We then continue our way around on the floor the another APC backup (1250va), connected to my Core -i5-655K workstation, connected to another 19" LCD. You can see clearly my Xbox 360 games, and next to that is my 360. (not viewable is another Hawking NAS for movies for my HTPC upstairs.) (now Next to the LCD is an HP 1000 usb printer, a ricoh 5100N printer is on the floor. another battery backup and yet another workstation. To the far right is my 12" Sub..


----------



## Joeteck

Here are more pictures...

The rack has an APC 700va battery backup, not shown...

Last picture is my audio rack mounted on the wall, which the HTPC connects to my Hawking NAS in my office...


----------



## bleach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12690396*
> tbh. your room wasn't quite as bad as some others. I've worked in rooms like that; it begins to feel like home after awhile. Also, I can't help but focus on the tech pieces of your setup and wonder what you've got in there.
> 
> However, I am still reeling from other things like "the guy with the piss bottles" and the extended version where he christened a whole 'nother plethora of piss bottles by lifting a t-shirt to reveal a seperate batch. There's another where a guy just has an armchair shoved right up to his desk. Everything seemed beat up, worn out, and dilapidated. I remember staring slack-jawed at one overclocker's setup where both the poster and forum viewers didn't know how his desk was still standing. If boy scouts scrapped that thing for tinder and slag, they'd be doing a good deed. When I talk about not knowing which end of a hobo, I'm refering to the abominable.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind the comp room look/feel. That tone is actually what I dreamed of as I was building my first build. It's just that some of the really nasty stuff makes me want to coercively ship some overclockers out to home economics/ health education camp.


Well, the "desk" is a 1940-1960 Viking AM/FM Radio,78/45/33 Record player(I think, I have been unable to date it. It old that is for sure, the Tubes are a PITA.







) Under the LCD's are PS2, Xbox, N64, GameCube, Sega Genesis with a 32-bit adaper, Two Sega GameGear, Shaw cable box. I am still missing the NES, SNES, Sega CD and a few odds and ends.

I thought you where joking about "the guy with the piss bottles"...... If you will excuse me I need to clean my carpet again, and hope that Vodka will erase my recent memory.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *TDS*   what kind of mount is on those in the last pic? they look kinda saggy.  
It's the same mount in all four photos. The thing is that in the last shot I have the arms folded forward slightly and all the monitors are tilted back slightly so it's easier to see without minor parallax. The last photo is slightly misleading.

  Link to Ergotech Triple Monitor Stand
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*   very nice setup, loving the sniper







  
thank you.







I love it too. I want to move a custom water loop and second gpu in there but my funds are tight.










Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*   Typical! You see the sexy lady before you gasp at the horror that is a frackin' cardboard box holding up that HDTV.  
Gay Test: If you noticed the box first, I've got news for you.

Edit: btw, who is this honey?


----------



## gorb

When are you going to get some new furniture?


----------



## soundx98

some very kewl setups
so many crapola photos


----------



## Xyro TR1

I officially love my setup now. These speakers are friggin' amazing. Dubstep never sounded so good!



























Ignore the crap under the desk... haven't really had a chance to clean it up.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12718426*
> I officially love my setup now. These speakers are friggin' amazing. Dubstep never sounded so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the crap under the desk... haven't really had a chance to clean it up.


Those speakers look amazing!

You seem to like round plush toys haha

Where did you get the Angry birds ones? Same place that you got the fox?


----------



## gorb

Now it is time for you to get a real keyboard


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12718467*
> Where did you get the Angry birds ones? Same place that you got the fox?


http://shop.angrybirds.com/









The foxes were picked up on my road trip to Pittsburgh last year. (aside from the giant one...)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12718483*
> Now it is time for you to get a real keyboard


I like my shiny keys and useless LCD!


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12700080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gay Test: If you noticed the box first, I've got news for you.*


I didn't









Did right after though, not that I care.


----------



## gorb

this is the greatest plush:


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12718426*


I got that same desktop wallpaper in the middle display, I guess I'm not the only one that constantly searches for amazing looking 1920x1080 wallpapers.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;12695008*
> In case anybody is looking for a similar stand, there are much cheaper ones that perform the same function on monoprice, about 1/3 of the price, and they are still great quality.


Ya, but I personally will tell anyone wanting a dual monitor stand that

http://www.amazon.com/Dual-Monitor-Stand-clamp-monitors/dp/B002R9HQLI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299868242&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Dual LCD Monitor Stand desk clamp holds up to 24" lcd monitors: Office Products[/URL]

Is a GREAT one. Just bought it for my wife and I gotta say its a solid nice crafted unit. Have had cheaper ones.. and after a while they either sag or get so loose you cant keep anything adjusted. But this is the nicest dual monitor stand I have seen in a while.


----------



## gorb

$150 for a mount? ew


----------



## drew630

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12721461*
> Ya, but I personally will tell anyone wanting a dual monitor stand that
> 
> Amazon.com: Dual LCD Monitor Stand desk clamp holds up to 24" lcd monitors: Office Products
> 
> Is a GREAT one. Just bought it for my wife and I gotta say its a solid nice crafted unit. Have had cheaper ones.. and after a while they either sag or get so loose you cant keep anything adjusted. But this is the nicest dual monitor stand I have seen in a while.











That same stand was only $43 back in November...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Some new GTX 580's and random stuff:


----------



## Hydraulic

Looks nice man!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12721461*
> Ya, but I personally will tell anyone wanting a dual monitor stand that
> 
> Amazon.com: Dual LCD Monitor Stand desk clamp holds up to 24" lcd monitors: Office Products
> 
> Is a GREAT one. Just bought it for my wife and I gotta say its a solid nice crafted unit. Have had cheaper ones.. and after a while they either sag or get so loose you cant keep anything adjusted. But this is the nicest dual monitor stand I have seen in a while.


same one, on the manufacturer's website for $50
http://www.tykesupply.com/Products_Dual_LCD_Monitor_Stand.html


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12721421*
> I got that same desktop wallpaper in the middle display, I guess I'm not the only one that constantly searches for amazing looking 1920x1080 wallpapers.


Actually, I got it from a member on here who was using it and linked it in a thread but it had some odd watermarking or something on the bottom. Was that you? CS5's Content Aware stuff fixed it for me and now it's an awesome wallpaper.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12721591*
> Some new GTX 580's and random stuff:
> 
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7048/img3148t.jpg


Where'd you get the little shelf on the floor in the middle?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12723155*
> Where'd you get the little shelf on the floor in the middle?


That is actually part of the desk that I took off. It was originally in the middle section where my monitor used to be, here's an old pic:










And the new one again:


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12562552*
> l3ebs
> Last Activity: 04-03-09
> 
> lulz.


xD I actually went to check
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12573191*
> Sir. It's thinking outside-the-box like that we need more of.


Exactly, although I don't kn ow what's worst; Collapsing on to your workstation or your workstation Collapsing on to you...
I have bunk beds BRB


----------



## Ceej

Hey Skyline, what desk is that and where can I get one?


----------



## SpiLoT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCy935nDT7I[/ame[/URL]]

Used to sleep up there when we first got it, it was so movable and so shaky, so we drilled some holes in the wall, used C shape steel plates or something (I don't know the name of it :[), and sticked the bed's steel horizantal pipes into the wall. Its been so stable ever since.

However, we moved houses 2 times late and I disliked the idea to re-do the whole thing again, so I just removed the mattress and placed my PC up there.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

yeah I like it, it's like an earth quake shelter for you while you game.


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12719141*
> this is the greatest plush:


The RC-10 behind it isn't bad either


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12724775*
> Hey Skyline, what desk is that and where can I get one?


I'm not sure where you can find it. I got mine on CraigsList for $60, but was always curious as to how much it really costs.


----------



## Ceej

Wow, you lucked out! I got my desk from Ikea and it's not big enough. I've been having real issues finding a desk big enough to fit my 32"HDTV, 24" monitor and all my stuff with a little less cramping and yours would have been perfect if I knew where it was from lol


----------



## SpiLoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12725515*
> Wow, you lucked out! I got my desk from Ikea and it's not big enough. I've been having real issues finding a desk big enough to fit my 32"HDTV, 24" monitor and all my stuff with a little less cramping and yours would have been perfect if I knew where it was from lol


Dude, you have no idea how those beds got sold out, it didn't even stayed in the store for like 2 days until it was out of stock. xD

But what I TRULY LOVED about the bed that's its so easy to disassemble and reconstruct whenever I want (since I move out a lot).

Hope you get one







It's so worth it.


----------



## Coolman4now

- Great setups everyone.

- I have been watching this thread since the first post, I've great times following it.

- Now its my time to post my humble RIG.










The entire place.










I've got no crap behind my desk.


















- Holy batman mess of cables.


















- I clean up my room every now and then, I hate the mess.









- Opinions people and comments.


----------



## Boyboyd

What's the tower on the left? File server?


----------



## Coolman4now

Boyboyd

Yup, It's my File server, worth of 8TB of data.

OS: Windows 7 32bit.
Case: NZXT Beta EVO
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240
Motherboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
Cooling: Thermaltake Contac 29 + CM Fan on the top and front.
Memory: 2GB Apogee DDR3 1333MHz
PSU: HEC Cougar 700W
OS HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAKS-00V1A0
Storage HDD: 6* WD1000EARS + 1*WD10002EAFX + Maxtor 1TB 7200.12


----------



## ClickJacker

Just got a new desk!!!








[/URL]
20110309-_MG_7506 by C_Rand, on Flickr


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLoT;12724837*


I hate that bed.
I assembled it singlehandedly and it was a pain in the rear.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolman4now;12725758*
> Boyboyd
> 
> Yup, It's my File server, worth of 8TB of data.
> 
> OS: Windows 7 32bit.
> Case: NZXT Beta EVO
> CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240
> Motherboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
> Cooling: Thermaltake Contac 29 + CM Fan on the top and front.
> Memory: 2GB Apogee DDR3 1333MHz
> PSU: HEC Cougar 700W
> OS HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAKS-00V1A0
> Storage HDD: 6* WD1000EARS + 1*WD10002EAFX + Maxtor 1TB 7200.12


Looks good, bit overpowered for a file server though (but if you have the spare parts there's not much you can do).

I need one desperately. But i've somehow lost my spare case.


----------



## Coolman4now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12725831*
> Looks good, bit overpowered for a file server though (but if you have the spare parts there's not much you can do).
> I need one desperately. But i've somehow lost my spare case.


- I have most of its part before, just bought the case and the PSU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker;12725797*
> Just got a new desk!!!


- Nice, now hide those friggin cables.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12725831*
> Looks good, bit overpowered for a file server though (but if you have the spare parts there's not much you can do).
> 
> I need one desperately. But i've somehow lost my spare case.


Totally, LOL. My file server/seedbox is my i7 920 rig. The next older rig I had only had 1 GB of RAM, so I had no choice as I was running out of RAM previously.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Before.









After.









Less viewable cables but the mouse kills it all :/

inb4 audiophiles that don't know the setup for my speakers.
It's a 7.1 setup and the ones near the front are more on the side of my head when I sit in "gaming" position.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12725947*
> Totally, LOL. My file server/seedbox is my i7 920 rig. The next older rig I had only had 1 GB of RAM, so I had no choice as I was running out of RAM previously.


lmao. Mine was going to be a Q6600 but i sold that. Backing up on my 130nm pentium 4 now.

Just need to find that damn case or get one for less than £10 from gumtree or ebay or something.


----------



## Coolman4now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12725957*
> lmao. Mine was going to be a Q6600 but i sold that. Backing up on my 130nm pentium 4 now.
> Just need to find that damn case or get one for less than £10 from gumtree or ebay or something.


- My NZXT Only costs like 50 $, its goging to be in your face for the rest of your days.


----------



## Badboyz




----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12724061*
> That is actually part of the desk that I took off. It was originally in the middle section where my monitor used to be.


I see, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow;12725218*
> The RC-10 behind it isn't bad either


Agreed


----------



## Remix65

those speakers arent designed to be under the desk too are they... lol


----------



## Mongol

Cleaned it up a bit...added a new 2.1 and found a blacklight for $5.

NHT SuperZero2.1 Those mounts are temporary, but they work.


















BTW: if you own loads of lossy mp3's, you will end up hating them after hearing these beauties pump out 1028+KBPS FLACs. I hate my mp3s now.










LOL...glowing Helghast










Meow!










Oh, the wall isn't bare btw:


----------



## gorb

I dunno where else you'll mount them, since your monitors are in the way. You can just get something like mopads and angle em down from there


----------



## Mongol

lol...same place, but the shelves I saw are more square and jut out a bit more.









edit: I'm such a little kid...black light...(I'm 5.2...in dog years btw)


----------



## trivium nate

yay angry birds and piggy!


----------



## michintom

Last photo I took. Looks a bit different now.

My Desk by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badboyz;12725981*
> *snip*


There is loads of space on each side of the monitor though...


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12725948*
> Before.
> *snip
> 
> After.
> *snip
> 
> Less viewable cables but the mouse kills it all :/
> 
> inb4 audiophiles that don't know the setup for my speakers.
> It's a 7.1 setup and the ones near the front are more on the side of my head when I sit in "gaming" position.


Another monitor for B-Spec?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.;12738646*
> Another monitor for B-Spec?


It's a PS3/Movie monitor depending on how I lie down in the sofa.


----------



## Badboyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12738445*
> There is loads of space on each side of the monitor though...


Yeah but i dont like speaker on my desk








becz its always full with other stuff


----------



## Mongol

Couple of small shelves and wall mount them.


----------



## SpiLoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12725100*
> yeah I like it, it's like an earth quake shelter for you while you game.


You absolutely made my day, sir. xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12725803*
> I hate that bed.
> I assembled it singlehandedly and it was a pain in the rear.


Single? That's almost impossible, can't imagine how frustrated I would be to assembled it, let alone disassembling it.

(I've set a camera to record me and my brother while disassembling it- anyways, at one point, one of the horizontal pillars falls over our heads while we were holding a pillar that if we let go, we are screwed, so we had to take few serious hits while it was falling on us xD... It was... *FUN*. Wish I'd had it right now to upload it, oh well.)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiLoT;12742532*
> Single? That's almost impossible, can't imagine how frustrated I would be to assembled it, let alone disassembling it.


It was a maddening experience.


----------



## Slave One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolman4now;12725758*
> Boyboyd
> 
> Yup, It's my File server, worth of 8TB of data.
> 
> OS: Windows 7 32bit.
> Case: NZXT Beta EVO
> CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240
> Motherboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
> Cooling: Thermaltake Contac 29 + CM Fan on the top and front.
> Memory: 2GB Apogee DDR3 1333MHz
> PSU: HEC Cougar 700W
> OS HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAKS-00V1A0
> Storage HDD: 6* WD1000EARS + 1*WD10002EAFX + Maxtor 1TB 7200.12


Hey thats a cool setup, but do you have any redundancy/parity at all?


----------



## amantonas

Got a new toy


----------



## Laurifer

try and top this fellas


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas;12757302*
> Got a new toy


I certainly hope your not using the 'windex' on the monitors. Why the close up pics and not an overview of your computer room as the title of this thread suggests ?


----------



## IEATFISH

Here is my desk:


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12760505*
> I certainly hope your not using the 'windex' on the monitors. Why the close up pics and not an overview of your computer room as the title of this thread suggests ?


He does have pics of the room.

And what's wrong with windex? I've never needed to clean my screens but what harm could it do over something like water


----------



## trivium nate

nice


----------



## KG363

ditto


----------



## rdrdrdrd

well the first and last pics are kinda an overview, the middle ones are nice because hardware pr0n is always good


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12761038*
> He does have pics of the room.
> 
> And what's wrong with windex? I've never needed to clean my screens but what harm could it do over something like water


I believe a chemical in Windex degrades the LCD or damages it. Pretty much not good for it...


----------



## KG363

thanks. +rep


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I definitely wouldn't use anything on LCDs other than a slightly wet cloth. Nothing beats microfiber.


----------



## gorb

Read the manuals of your stuff...it explicitly says to not use chemicals like windex on lcds lol


----------



## snoball

Fish, is that the IKEA Verner chair?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;12762219*
> Fish, is that the IKEA Verner chair?


Yessir. It is $60 and wonderful. My wife has the white version. http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/90163889

It's only $59.99 USD. My desk is the Galant series.


----------



## Boyboyd

We should really start an ikea gallant owners club.


----------



## SpiLoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12764289*
> We should really start an ikea gallant owners club.


Word.


----------



## snoball

I want one, lol. I have the Verner chair right now though.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12762913*
> Yessir. It is $60 and wonderful. My wife has the white version. http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/90163889
> 
> It's only $59.99 USD. My desk is the Galant series.


That chair does look really comfy.
And of course the Windex isn't for LCDs, it's for various objects that need streak free cleaning.


----------



## black!ce

here is mine


----------



## gorb

green!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robert_J;12757555*
> 
> 
> try and top this fellas


are you a doctor


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black!ce;12768915*
> here is mine
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/34rx5kj.jpg


nice







i done same thing with my blackwidow and naga box haha their on the shelf lookin sexy


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robert_J;12757555*
> 
> 
> try and top this fellas


different but nothing really special going on there..


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;12773741*
> different but nothing really special going on there..


it was sarcasm


----------



## jethro_static

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12773839*
> it was sarcasm


HAHAHA! He is serious. Anyways, You should put a file cabinet on the sink


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robert_J;12757555*
> Try to top this fellas


Don't your patients accidentally bump your cords, every once in a while?


----------



## Laurifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;12774562*
> Don't your patients accidentally bump your cords, every once in a while?


LOL... I am the patient

I outta get my dentist next


----------



## Coolman4now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slave One;12755140*
> Hey thats a cool setup, but do you have any redundancy/parity at all?


- No I don't, I prefer to backup every single HDDI have to another HDD, and yeah I have Double that storage in My home.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12762913*
> It's only $59.99 USD. My desk is the Galant series.


Gallant BROFIST
Though I have the Gallant black glass on my Gallant T-legs.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12777251*
> Gallant BROFIST
> Though I have the Gallant black glass on my Gallant T-legs.


More galant owners? I have a galant as well.

Left corner desk, white, A style legs, the small curved extensions.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12777251*
> Gallant BROFIST
> Though I have the Gallant black glass on my Gallant T-legs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12778127*
> More galant owners? I have a galant as well.
> 
> Left corner desk, white, A style legs, the small curved extensions.


My current desk is inefficient and a waste of space.....
I'm thinking about getting a new desk, Had my eye on this: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29836151

How well do you all like the Galant desks?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12778170*
> My current desk is inefficient and a waste of space.....
> I'm thinking about getting a new desk, Had my eye on this: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29836151
> 
> How well do you all like the Galant desks?


Galant desks are great for the price. Huge amounts of space, sturdy, and the right height. Although, you could always get a better desk for cheaper if you build it yourself. If you do not want to do that, the galant you linked seems like a great choice.. With corner galants, the A style legs are more sturdy than the T style legs.


----------



## IEATFISH

One of the advantages of the straight Galant desks is that you can put any table top on that you would like. So if you have a nice piece of oak or would like a custom shape, it is very easy to use the legs for that. Or if you really dent or scratch your surface, just get a new one without needing a whole new desk.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Galant: How self made stuff looks like when it's made FOR one self.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12778284*
> Galant desks are great for the price. Huge amounts of space, sturdy, and the right height. Although, you could always get a better desk for cheaper if you build it yourself. If you do not want to do that, the galant you linked seems like a great choice.. With corner galants, the A style legs are more sturdy than the T style legs.


Building my own desk would be nice, but i don't think it would end up looking very nice if i did it. If i got that Galant i would have to rearrange a few things but it would be easy and i think it would be alot better. This is what i have right now:









As you can probably see it was made for 1 CRT monitor, not 2 LCD's. not to mention its more than 10 years old......


----------



## myEZweb_net

This is my new setup. It is already OLD pic (PC now on the floor and better cable management). New pic will follow soon.


----------



## rkl1985

Here's my old setup and then my current setup with my new Staples L desk I got last week, love it:


----------



## Xyro TR1

My desk at my office, compliments of a camera phone without white balance


----------



## SKl

Heres mine-








I cut out the middle of my room lol.


----------



## KG363

@rkl1985

Your speakers aren't nearly big enough.


----------



## eureka




----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12789435*
> @rkl1985
> 
> Your speakers aren't nearly big enough.


I know right! I have been kicking myself for not picking up the jumbo model!

They are overkill for typical youtubing or casual gaming but lemme tell ya, when you want some good clean sound Studio Monitors are the way to go! And if you got peeps over for a Rockband/Guitar Hero party or wanna jam to some Music these baby's are perfect! I don't even have a sub but you would'nt know I didn't!


----------



## Remix65

those rockits are overkill for your desk.


----------



## Rebellion88

Some very nice setups keep them coming


----------



## TheReciever

Ive been thinking of getting a 3rd monitor for surround and elevating the pc on to a shelf, what do you guys think?

Just realized my TV is horribly off color balance lol, had to adjust it after the pics


----------



## Liighthead

as long as the shelf can support the weight of the comp







why not


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12792398*
> 
> Ive been thinking of getting a 3rd monitor for surround and elevating the pc on to a shelf, what do you guys think?
> 
> Just realized my TV is horribly off color balance lol, had to adjust it after the pics


Got more pics of the case itself?


----------



## mfb412

Not as messy now, GH guitar has been broken for months, and still trying to find a place to fit my Yamaha DTX-550K e-drum kit in here...


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12793717*
> as long as the shelf can support the weight of the comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not


Yeah that's also my main concern, im sure I can use what wood I desire. The problem I see is finding decent brackets as well as raising it high enough to allow another monitor, but keeping it low enough so its not recycling warmer air. Cause we all should know, heat rises.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;12793997*
> Got more pics of the case itself?


sure I can provide a recent pic, though this is the Computer room thread so I dont want to get OT lol, but also keep in mind that the case isnt nearly finished right now, In July I plan to have everything finished up


















heres the worklog, its in hibernation til July
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/885454-worklog-embodiment-zeon.html


----------



## 98uk

Suspect I may have posted this shot before :/










And with my new IPS:


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12794372*
> Yeah that's also my main concern, im sure I can use what wood I desire. The problem I see is finding decent brackets as well as raising it high enough to allow another monitor, but keeping it low enough so its not recycling warmer air. Cause we all should know, heat rises.


put fan pulling air up?

and im sure if you went to a hardware shop and said i gotta hang a case that is X amount of kg, what can you do.
and also depends on ur wall :/ plaster might not be able to hold the weight of the case


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;7567717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eats snakes for breakfast.


Off topic but this would eat both for breakfast



Is this thread ever long going through page by page.

Will post my set up later on tonight.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12795257*
> put fan pulling air up?
> 
> and im sure if you went to a hardware shop and said i gotta hang a case that is X amount of kg, what can you do.
> and also depends on ur wall :/ plaster might not be able to hold the weight of the case


hmm, just had somethin of an idea









maybe drill out some holes out of the bottom of the chasis, then make a hole in the shelf for maybe 240 worth of airflow? though one would be venting air from the psu then the other as an intake.

and yeah they would be pulling after everything is proper, but for now its fine lol


----------



## Liighthead

^ shuld


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;12794397*
> Suspect I may have posted this shot before :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my new IPS:


You need:


----------



## Longcut

Be gentle....newb here....


----------



## faded1004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Longcut;12801456*
> Be gentle....newb here....


wow, are those really mouse pads? i gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Longcut

lol....I love em. They have a smaller version too.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faded1004;12801543*
> wow, are those really mouse pads? i gotta get me one of those!


Those are nothing. Awesome monitor by the way Longcut, I have the same one ^_^ 1920x1200 ftw...


----------



## LostKauz

New (to me) desk i def. like this setup much better than my Hon desk i had. Funny as it is this desk is of less quality (<-sturdyness) than the hon and cost a fourth the price, BUT ITS WAY BETTER imo.


----------



## cavallino

The rooms a bit larger but heres the computer area. Sig rig on the right i3 linux box on the left.


----------



## andrewmchugh




----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;12805289*


Where did the cables go









You made







in the wall?

I like the whole







Especially that vacuum exhaust behind your PC.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12805345*
> Where did the cables go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the wall?
> 
> I like the whole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially that vacuum exhaust behind your PC.


I cut the wall and put the cables down to the floor level, I hate wires soo much!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12805231*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rooms a bit larger but heres the computer area. Sig rig on the right i3 linux box on the left.


hmm that wallpaper looks familiar. im guessing you got it from Deviantart?
Nice setup


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12805455*
> hmm that wallpaper looks familiar. im guessing you got it from Deviantart?
> Nice setup


Ha! Yeah thats where I got it. I like space themes desktop they look interesting but not distracting.


----------



## Evenger14

My Toshiba school laptop is all hooked up to my HP 18.5" Monitor, with the built in speakers plus cheap generic speakers, and man I hate all those wires. Ha this is by no means a gaming rig but I still love the dual monitors for school.

Also I have my XBox 360 Elite and LG Blu-Ray player hooked up to my Vizio 42" HDTV on a glass/metal stand/mount with two wireless controllers, and also a HD Vizio Sound Bar. Lmao The stand, Blu-ray, and sound bar were for Christmas.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12805083*
> New (to me) desk i def. like this setup much better than my Hon desk i had. Funny as it is this desk is of less quality (<-sturdyness) than the hon and cost a fourth the price, BUT ITS WAY BETTER imo.


That's my desk! Did you buy it from a business or from an individual? I bought mine for $60 off CraigsList but I've been trying to find out who the manufacturer is.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;12805289*


That is the most gorgeous, cleanest and functional setup I have ever seen


----------



## Ceej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12809041*
> That's my desk! Did you buy it from a business or from an individual? I bought mine for $60 off CraigsList but I've been trying to find out who the manufacturer is.


Me too, I've been trying to find a CORNER (NOT L) desk to accommodate my 32", 24", Blu-Ray, speakers and game consoles and have been completely unsuccessful.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;12805289*


http://i53.tinypic.com/v5eb29.gif


----------



## Liighthead

nice setup(S)

but do you really have to quote all the pics?


----------



## scottath




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12809041*
> That's my desk! Did you buy it from a business or from an individual? I bought mine for $60 off CraigsList but I've been trying to find out who the manufacturer is.


I really like that desk. Where did you get that?


----------



## waar

andrewmchugh

Is that grass cloth wallpaper?


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12229528*
> This is where I get my work done..
> You jelly ?? lol I just found this on /b/


Looks like your ready for 2012 Al.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


andrewmchugh

Is that grass cloth wallpaper?


erm.. its from http://www.casamance.com/ ive got a darker colour at the back where the bed is.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12809866*
> nice setup(S)
> 
> but do you really have to quote all the pics?


yeh.. very important to quote the pics man,


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


erm.. its from http://www.casamance.com/ ive got a darker colour at the back where the bed is.


haha, we sell that at work









And now i'll go back to my lurking.


----------



## Konkistadori

I got bored, while cleaning my room again


----------



## Shneakypete




----------



## Madman340

Syrup?


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12809041*
> That's my desk! Did you buy it from a business or from an individual? I bought mine for $60 off CraigsList but I've been trying to find out who the manufacturer is.


my dad gave it to me since he bought a new desk, i needed more surface area.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;12823817*
> my dad gave it to me since he bought a new desk, i needed more surface area.


Right on, it's an awesome desk.







My 2D Surround setup fits wonderfully and I'm nowhere near cramped.


----------



## FilluX

Just got a Steelseries 7G kb, really liking it so far


----------



## Evenger14

I finally got around to doing some cable management, it was a total pain in the @$$ but it was worth it. Thank God for zip-ties.

First pic is before, second is after.


----------



## Frankie

TV/Game area:









PC area (gotta tidy it sometime lol):


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie;12833724*
> TV/Game area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC area (gotta tidy it sometime lol):


holy snikeys... you should tidy up a bit


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12834403*
> holy snikeys... you should tidy up a bit


Lol sssh its a work in progress


----------



## kamikaze_

lewlz, pokemon cards.


----------



## Frankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;12834884*
> lewlz, pokemon cards.


Lol







ebay! the movie promo ones with ancient mew, thats all I got though


----------



## Madman340

I still have a book and small box filled with Pokemon cards.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12836088*
> I still have a book and small box filled with Pokemon cards.


I still have a binder full of holographics







Been having them for about 10+ years hoping they'd be worth some money in the future but still nothing


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12836107*
> I still have a binder full of holographics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been having them for about 10+ years hoping they'd be worth some money in the future but still nothing


I think were all driving down the market price







I have some too lol... Hopefully you guys can see my desk when Im finished. I dont like to show it off messy lol...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie;12835183*
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebay! the movie promo ones with ancient mew, thats all I got though


That's actually a sticker lulz.


----------



## gonX

Plush obsession! lol


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12837584*
> Plush obsession! lol


I have ten, with three more on the way...


----------



## CoRuPt

i still have my first edition holographic charizard, gotta sell that pos.


----------



## Evenger14

Lol my temp set-up (Like for 15min) to move my pics and files I want to keep off my 320GB HDD that I'm taking out of my HP Slimline and going to put in my future build. That CRT weighs about 10x heavier than my 42" LCD TV.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Took a better shot of my work layout... Excuse the mess, I've been a bit too busy to clean my office.


















I have a third monitor but I'm awaiting the monitor pole that will allow me to mount it above the two currently on the desk.


----------



## De-Zant

You call that a mess?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12851065*
> You call that a mess?


Well with all the cables laying on the floor and the clutter in the corners, yeah.


----------



## gorb

my office is about 100x worse


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I have ten, with three more on the way...











It's cool. I'd totally have lots of plushes in my room if I had the room for it


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I have ten, with three more on the way...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


It's cool. I'd totally have lots of plushes in my room if I had the room for it










I think my buddy might have you beat...


----------



## gorb

lol


----------



## nvspace126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*












Do you know any place online where your Monaco poster can be found? I'm an F1 fan, but I can't seem to be able to find good posters now days!


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*












my good sir... your wires are showing.







(i have the same problem.)


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvspace126*


Do you know any place online where your Monaco poster can be found? I'm an F1 fan, but I can't seem to be able to find good posters now days!


allposters.com...I linked the Monaco posters.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12851423*
> I think my buddy might have you beat...


Ho! That is so much little plushies








Makes me giggle lol


----------



## gorb

Mine :>


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12858902*
> Ho! That is so much little plushies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me giggle lol


I have the same monitor, speakers, and mouse. I still have that keyboard just using g15 over that atm.









...do not have all those plushies though lol, just a koopa troopa one.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

the cuteness is overwhelming









i hope to god you dont wach pr0n with them there


----------



## EpicPie

Speedy and Buklau


----------



## Xyro TR1

Holy shi-

Is that a giant stuffed peep?


----------



## mbudden

I had a little stuffed turtle that looked EXACTLY like that....


----------



## gorb

i wouldn't mind having a mudkip


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12865194*
> i wouldn't mind having a mudkip


I wouldn't mind having a room filled with various cute plushies.


----------



## mbudden

Hi gonX


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12865315*
> I wouldn't mind having a room filled with various cute plushies.


Yeah. Would you happen to have a larger version of your avatar?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12865408*
> Yeah. Would you happen to have a larger version of your avatar?


http://dawnchapel.com/2010/07/firefox-has-crashed/


----------



## gorb

thanks


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12865333*
> Hi gonX


Sup man?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12865458*
> http://dawnchapel.com/2010/07/firefox-has-crashed/










so adorable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12865743*
> Sup man?


Not much man. Just in an amazing mood








What about you?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12866256*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so adorable.
> 
> Not much man. Just in an amazing mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?


Good to hear







A bit OT to do though. I should probably take a picture of my desk at work.


----------



## Xyro TR1

My elevated monitor stand comes in Monday, so the office will officially have some triple monitor action going on here soon!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12864532*
> Holy shi-
> 
> Is that a giant stuffed peep?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12864671*
> I had a little stuffed turtle that looked EXACTLY like that....


I stole it from you.


----------



## Mootsfox

Going to post once I get my long planned upgrades finally. Just waiting to get paid now... I'm owed a month's of pay...

Anyways in the meantime, network upgrade!










Plan is to drop two gigabit lines to the bedrooms, four to the soon-to-be computer room, four to the attic, two to the living room


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;12869355*
> Going to post once I get my long planned upgrades finally. Just waiting to get paid now... I'm owed a month's of pay...
> 
> Anyways in the meantime, network upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to drop two gigabit lines to the bedrooms, four to the soon-to-be computer room, four to the attic, two to the living room


And obviously it takes 188 connectors to wire a few rooms


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12869550*
> And obviously it takes 188 connectors to wire a few rooms


There are only 186 visible connectors


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12869756*
> There are only 186 visible connectors












I'm such a failed troll


----------



## Madman340

Yeah lol, what's with the gratuitous amount of cat connections?


----------



## gotasavage2

Here's my computer/bedroom room setup, what do you think?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Yeah lol, what's with the gratuitous amount of cat connections?


Leftovers from a series of jobs that I did and was given. All and all I got like five _grand_ in leftovers (retail value). Actual resell value is more like a few hundred.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;12869355*
> Going to post once I get my long planned upgrades finally. Just waiting to get paid now... I'm owed a month's of pay...
> 
> Anyways in the meantime, network upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to drop two gigabit lines to the bedrooms, four to the soon-to-be computer room, four to the attic, two to the living room


Where did you get all of those?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Here's my computer/bedroom room setup, what do you think?
http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu248/wantadhbike/RANDOM%20PHOTOS/DSC05977.jpg[IMG][IMG]http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu248/wantadhbike/RANDOM%20PHOTOS/DSC05978.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Very clean. I like it. Have you thought about getting a 2nd monitor? You've got plenty of space for one.


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12870747*
> Very clean. I like it. Have you thought about getting a 2nd monitor? You've got plenty of space for one.


Thanks. I actually want to get another monitor, but im strapped for cash.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Thanks. I actually want to get another monitor, but im strapped for cash.


I actually like the extra free space on the desk. It's nice to have more screens but I personally like have space on my table too









Amazing setup! I hope I'll get something similar when I'll move out of my parents.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Here's my computer/bedroom room setup, what do you think?

















Nice setup. Very clean.
Run some conduit to hide that stereo's power cable, paint it, and you're all good.


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Nice setup. Very clean.
Run some conduit to hide that stereo's power cable, paint it, and you're all good.


Haha thanks, that's actually an hdmi cable from my video card, I've got a longer one on the way.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Here's my computer/bedroom room setup, what do you think?

















 Awesome setup! What speakers are those, may I ask?


----------



## gotasavage2

Thanks, they are Yamaha NS-6490, i got the pair at radio shack for $35 new


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Thanks, they are Yamaha NS-6490, i got the pair at radio shack for $35 new


 Ooooo, how do they sound? I've been needing some cheap new speakers that look halfway decent.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Thanks, they are Yamaha NS-6490, i got the pair at radio shack for $35 new


what speakers are those?


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Ooooo, how do they sound? I've been needing some cheap new speakers that look halfway decent.


For what they are they're pretty good, okay bass, okay highs and idk they sound good to me, paired with a sub. Oh and i believe there like $100 online, but you might be able to get them cheaper at your local store.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


what speakers are those?


Look at what you quoted.


----------



## Mongol

Those speakers are pretty.









Like the clean setup.


----------



## gorb

The NS-6490s did well in a relatively recent budget bookshelf comparison:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/s...f-2009-results


----------



## Mongol

Heading into my local Chinatown today...must...find...plushies


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12876880*
> Heading into my local Chinatown today...must...find...plushies


This is the 5th time in the past 24 hours I've heard somebody mention Chinatown.

What sorcery is going on here?!


----------



## Mongol

??? I go once a month....sometimes twice.

MSG's a helluva drug.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12876901*
> ??? I go once a month....sometimes twice.
> 
> MSG's a helluva drug.


Oh I agree.

There's a seasoning called Mrs.Dash which is essentially just MSG.

Swing a couple of those back and you're in heaven.


----------



## Mongol




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12876967*


That is sick.


----------



## Mongol

no way....mrs. dash is awesome.

DEA tryna catch me poastin' dirty!


----------



## Baking Soda

and a kitty


----------



## KG363

that looks awesome


----------



## Liighthead

nice room, might just be me and it being 4am. but are your walls like uneven?
the bricks..

like a wave  haha


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12878001*
> nice room, might just be me and it being 4am. but are your walls like uneven?
> the bricks..
> 
> like a wave  haha


They are a bit but nothing like a wave.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12877989*
> that looks awesome


Thanks man!


----------



## TheReciever

I wouldnt mess with that cat, oh you want the bed tonight? thats fine I always liked the floor anyways lol


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12878167*
> I wouldnt mess with that cat, oh you want the bed tonight? thats fine I always liked the floor anyways lol


Lol, she's a nice warm fluffy kitty.


----------



## gorb

BakingSoda, I really like that room and the cat


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12878195*
> BakingSoda, I really like that room and the cat


Thanks dude!


----------



## sasuke256




----------



## TheReciever

Neat set up, reminds me of when I had the m11x, had almost every port used lol


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*












Mobo PCB makes me want to


----------



## Mongol

Doodoo brown.


----------



## trivium nate

yeah but hey its works right?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Mine is outside today


----------



## soundx98

This thread is for pics of computer rooms (not rigs).
C'mon people post your room!


----------



## 161029

If you want to post your rig, go to the "post your "rate my cables" thread".


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


yeah but hey its works right?


Of course.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;12882578*
> Mine is outside today


Owwww... I still have snow outside


----------



## B3RGY

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5563138364/in/photostream/
lots of junk on my desk and stuff


----------



## B3RGY

ah crap how can i fix that lol


----------



## Ubeermench

So much pink and purple!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;12883947*
> ah crap how can i fix that lol


There's an edit button at the bottom of your post


----------



## Madman340

You linked to the page the images are on, not the source. Right click > copy image URL or something similar. (It will end with .jpg etc)


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *letsgetiton;12810074*
> Looks like your ready for 2012 Al.


w
t
f


----------



## frickfrock999

Some potentials for a cable free design.


----------



## KG363

One of these days you're actually going to implement one of these ideas...


----------



## Remix65

nice colors but waste of field of view..


----------



## null_x86

frickfrock quit stealing images off of lifehacker


----------



## Lee Stevens

This is my set-up untill i move into my and my girlfriends new house wooo (our first)!


We are currently in one room at her mum and dads lol.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens;12903752*
> This is my set-up untill i move into my and my girlfriends new house wooo (our first)!
> 
> 
> We are currently in one room at her mum and dads lol.


Excellent, once you're finished playin with your girl, you can just roll off the bed and play with your computer.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12894379*
> One of these days you're actually going to implement one of these ideas...


I think I've got about 10 ideas from what I've seen.

This one is probably at the front of the pack, behind that beach idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;12898640*
> frickfrock quit stealing images off of lifehacker


Hm? I didn't say they were mine, I said I wanted my setup to look like them.

WHY I CAN'T HAS ASPIRATIONS?!!!


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12904038*
> Excellent, once you're finished playin with your girl, you can just roll off the bed and play with your computer.


Hah! Clever.


----------



## maxextz

wth 4 monitors?









this must be you so.


----------



## Lee Stevens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;12904038*
> Excellent, once you're finished playin with your girl, you can just roll off the bed and play with your computer.


Haha,





















i laughed so hard, gf thinks i'm mad now sitting laughing to myself









Wish us luck, this is scary i'm only 22 and got a house :x


----------



## Alex132

I could never use 2 monitors, only 3 and so long as their widescreen XD


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12904211*
> I could never use 2 monitors, only 3 and so long as their widescreen XD


You don't have to eyefinity / surround them

You can only game on one monitor if you so desire. I don't game on 2 monitors although I do have them. It sucks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12904230*
> You don't have to eyefinity / surround them
> 
> You can only game on one monitor if you so desire. I don't game on 2 monitors although I do have them. It sucks.


Yeah I know, I tried to do that with my laptop and pc monitor but the height and size difference distracted me too much. If I want to watch movies and chat I just split the windows by hitting them on the side


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12904258*
> Yeah I know, I tried to do that with my laptop and pc monitor but the height and size difference distracted me too much. If I want to watch movies and chat I just split the windows by hitting them on the side


And? You used a horrible monitor setup

For maximum usability, both monitors must be the same height physically and in terms of resolution. Width doesn't matter as much.

I'm not saying that they HAVE to be, just that it's the best if they are the same size.

If you use 2 of the same size monitors, you will see how good it feels.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;12904065*
> Hah! Clever.


Hehe, thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens;12904114*
> Haha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i laughed so hard, gf thinks i'm mad now sitting laughing to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish us luck, this is scary i'm only 22 and got a house :x


Right on man, gotta love it when people around you have no idea what you're laughing at







.

Good luck in the new house, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Moltar

I've updated my setup. Here you go. No Drooling....


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;12904597*
> I've updated my setup. Here you go. No Drooling....












Why so many monitors? Day trading? Design?


----------



## Moltar

Design work and scripting. Plus the bottom 3 are nice for gaming!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens;12903752*
> This is my set-up untill i move into my and my girlfriends new house wooo (our first)!
> 
> 
> We are currently in one room at her mum and dads lol.


I'm having a hard time understanding what is where and how you even use your computer haha. I hope you'll organize yourself better at your own house


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ I lol'd at the toilet paper. It's an all-in-one room. Bed, girlfriend, PC, toilet, and fridge with plenty of drinks. Jokes aside, it's just a short-term home and I understand exactly why his PC is that way.


----------



## 161029

I think the box the test bench's sitting on is the toilet.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Bit different now (no wires on wall, diff keyboard etc.) but mainly its not as much of a mess


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;12906749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit different now (no wires on wall, diff keyboard etc.) but mainly its not as much of a mess


need to update your CP to what your using now.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Maybe i will soon i dont know if im even keeping the keyboard, its hte worst junk ive ever used, im debating going back to the broken G15...

Besides its just a keyboard







not the most critical thing to have listed correctly....


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12894065*
> Some potentials for a cable free design.










pretty sure i see cables.. LOL


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;12906749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit different now (no wires on wall, diff keyboard etc.) but mainly its not as much of a mess


ready for a home invasion are we


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;12908285*
> ready for a home invasion are we


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12861016*
> Mine :>
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7246/plushm.png


New ones:









I should be getting my new receiver and rear speakers in the next day or two. Can't wait







I wish I could have bought a new sub at the same time, but that'll have to wait for a little while.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Nothing wrong with that.









snip


nice, i personally have enough knives in my room to arm a small militia, i wonder is there a correlation between nerds and pointy objects


----------



## shnur

I love the red plush looking over all the pointy objects...

Oh and I prefer stuff that shoots instead of pointy things... although the pointy ones are more useful for sleeving session!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12909844*
> New ones:


So much approval!









Work setup is finally complete, real pictures to come once I get a long power cable and my cable conduit stuff.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Very nice. Is that a Z-Line Legacy desk? I just bought one a month or two ago. I can't set it up until July though when I move out to my next place. If it is that desk, I like the fact that your keyboard fits comfortable there with the mouse. How is the clearance when you pull out the tray? Does it slide out ALL the way so that your fingers don't crash into the glass when you use the keyboard/mouse?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12915642*
> ^ Very nice. Is that a Z-Line Legacy desk? I just bought one a month or two ago. I can't set it up until July though when I move out to my next place. If it is that desk, I like the fact that your keyboard fits comfortable there with the mouse. How is the clearance when you pull out the tray? Does it slide out ALL the way so that your fingers don't crash into the glass when you use the keyboard/mouse?


I don't believe so... this one says Sharper Image on it. That dosen't mean that it isn't the same desk but rebranded, though. I've had it for a few years now.

And to answer your question, yeah it pulls all the way out, though I prefer to use it with the keyboard tucked under as you've still got plenty of room to type.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12915829*
> I don't believe so... this one says Sharper Image on it. That dosen't mean that it isn't the same desk but rebranded, though. I've had it for a few years now.
> 
> And to answer your question, yeah it pulls all the way out, though I prefer to use it with the keyboard tucked under as you've still got plenty of room to type.


That piece in the photo looks just like the end pieces of the Z-Line:


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12915573*
> So much approval!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work setup is finally complete, real pictures to come once I get a long power cable and my cable conduit stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


I think I love your view more than anything... living in an urban area and looking through the window shows you a brick wall with other people looking at you at about 10ft...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12916368*
> That piece in the photo looks just like the end pieces of the Z-Line:


No it doesn't


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED;12917453*
> No it doesn't


... How doesn't it? Aside from Z-Line being maybe SLIGHTLY smaller.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Are you serious? Aside from the glass they're nothing alike.

.. his is better


----------



## ajmidd12

Not the greatest picture, but here is my computer setup. I'll take pics of the rest of my "Man Cave" later when I get home.


----------



## De-Zant

Me likey. Now go and get a third monitor!


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12917872*
> Me likey. Now go and get a third monitor!


The wife won't let me







says there is no room for it... I may just go get it anyways







but I will wait until she gets me the XSPC RASA RS240 kit for our anniversary before I defy her.

The desk is still messy though cause we just moved in a week ago, I still haven't tied my wires up with loom properly or organized the left part of the desk. Got a VERY nice $200+ leather office chair for $65 though with a few minor nicks on the leather arms







so I was quite happy about that.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12916864*
> I think I love your view more than anything... living in an urban area and looking through the window shows you a brick wall with other people looking at you at about 10ft...


It's one of the greatest things about this building. You can't see this lake from the front of it and people have _no idea_ its back here. There are all kinds of animals out here too; cranes, hawks, kingfishers, coyotes, bobcats, raccoons, opossums, and craploads of squirrels! Not something you ordinarily experience when you work at an IT firm.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12918079*
> It's one of the greatest things about this building. You can't see this lake from the front of it and people have _no idea_ its back here. There are all kinds of animals out here too; cranes, hawks, kingfishers, coyotes, bobcats, raccoons, opossums, and craploads of squirrels! Not something you ordinarily experience when you work at an IT firm.


Well I'm not impressed by squirrels, we have a ton here too. But the rest makes me drool... Theres one thing I dont like about Canada; you either live in a city or you live with nobody in some lost place... Every trip to the States make me think of moving to get such a view and still live within civilization.









Great setup! I guess you gave up on EyeFinity?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12919284*
> Well I'm not impressed by squirrels, we have a ton here too. But the rest makes me drool... Theres one thing I dont like about Canada; you either live in a city or you live with nobody in some lost place... Every trip to the States make me think of moving to get such a view and still live within civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great setup! I guess you gave up on EyeFinity?


That is his work setup. He still has eyefinity at home.


----------



## shnur

Ohhh, so lucky... I was actually looking for the foxes...


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12919311*
> That is his work setup. He still has eyefinity at home.


Right on!







I won't be taking any pictures of the home setup any time soon, though... the 5870's fan quit yesterday while I was gone, friggin' died.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12919531*
> Ohhh, so lucky... I was actually looking for the foxes...


Hahaha yeah, work is unfortunately foxless. After I get a lot more for home, they'll start overflowing to here.


----------



## Col. Newman

An update


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ That your C5?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12925028*
> ^ That your C5?


yeah actually it is. took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about. That's been my wallpaper so long I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;12925281*
> yeah actually it is. took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about. That's been my wallpaper so long I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


Haha noice. My buddy has a C6 Z51, the thing is a beast.









Nice triple monitor setup, by the way.







I upgraded from my 4850s to the 5870 to use EyeFinity on my rig... I recommend it!


----------



## waar

sorry for the crappy pictures, don't have an actual cam. just iphone









recently changed from carpet to floor (ikea floor, not actual wood), and primed walls so i can paint them next weekend
























downgraded to a smaller bed so i can have a bigger desk


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12925456*
> sorry for the crappy pictures, don't have an actual cam. just iphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently changed from carpet to floor (ikea floor, not actual wood), and primed walls so i can paint them next weekend
> 
> downgraded to a smaller bed so i can have a bigger desk


Did you downgrade to a smaller dog too?









Floors look good in there. IKEA desk too, right? Looks clean.


----------



## waar

yeah, my room is full of ikea lol.

and actually, im upgrading to a bigger dog.

cousin's husky had puppies and he gave me one. suppose to get it on saturday when she gets her first shots


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12925536*
> yeah, my room is full of ikea lol.
> 
> and actually, im upgrading to a bigger dog.
> 
> cousin's husky had puppies and he gave me one. suppose to get it on saturday when she gets her first shots


My god I hope you know how jealous I am right now. I've always wanted a husky, but I need a house + yard before I get a big dog. Oh well, I'll have to wait another few months.









I believe I speak on the behalf of all OCN that puppy pictures will be required when puppy comes home.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12925328*
> Haha noice. My buddy has a C6 Z51, the thing is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice triple monitor setup, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded from my 4850s to the 5870 to use EyeFinity on my rig... I recommend it!


Yeah it's bunches of fun, it's modded and puts down about 400.

thanks, I've been thing about upgrading to 6850 or 6870. probably do it when bulldozer is released and just upgrade the whole thing at once.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12925702*
> My god I hope you know how jealous I am right now. I've always wanted a husky, but I need a house + yard before I get a big dog. Oh well, I'll have to wait another few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I speak on the behalf of all OCN that puppy pictures will be required when puppy comes home.


ive been visiting her everyday since he told me i can have one, so i already have pictures









sorry to go off topic, but, here are a few!

















that's one with her brother, the only one that came out brown. everybody else (6 in total) came out black/white

and yup, she has blue eyes. gorgeous blue eyes!


----------



## gorb

:3


----------



## Gunfire

I love brown huskies, I don't know why but I just like them a little more...


----------



## Mootsfox

Huskies are awesome


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;12924975*


Hehe acceptable


----------



## Boyboyd

A husky is the only dog that i really want. But i'm never at home atm so it would be unfair.


----------



## shnur

These are adorable! :O

Nice setup as well


----------



## Madman340

I like Akitas... I'm biased though because my parents got an Akita and I grew up with it, very faithful dogs! (Not the Inu)


----------



## gorb

I like akitas too...but I like dogs in general


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine:


































Just finished organizing it, I still want to hide the cables behind my main desk, I just don't know how though









Opinions and critics are welcomed


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12929714*
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished organizing it, I still want to hide the cables behind my main desk, I just don't know how though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions and critics are welcomed


Sexy sexy sexy and pretty darn neat. Me likey!








(Trying not to stare at wallpaper lol )


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12929714*
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished organizing it, I still want to hide the cables behind my main desk, I just don't know how though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions and critics are welcomed


Spain shirt, but whats with the flags on the far right(left facing) of it?
And Real Madrid









No EPL club support then







?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Spain shirt, but whats with the flags on the far right(left facing) of it?
And Real Madrid









No EPL club support then







?


Those flags are from the Holland vs Spain match in the final match of the 2010 World Cup in South Africa







It also says the result of the match (Holland 0-1 Spain)









And yeah, Real Madrid!























No EPL for me, I mean, I do watch the Premier League, but I don't support any team, I'm Real Madrid #1 Fan









PS: The Spain shirt is a Limited Edition, it was only being sold a few days after the final match, but it was out of stock a day later or so, so I was quite lucky I could get 3 of them for my family, they're no longer sold in any place of the world


----------



## ajmidd12

More pics of my "ManCave"

Camera isn't an SLR but takes decent photos, I don't have the ISO settings set properly yet though, nor do I have a tripod







Best I could do for now. We just moved in so it is still "unorganized" but for the most part it is my room away from the world









Got a 42" plasma, HD TV, PS3, futon couch / bed, and my 'workstation', the only thing I would like to add would be a beer fridge




































Yes you can say I'm a Razer "Fanboi" their products have been nothing short of great for me.


















@kcuestag - I have a limited edition Real Madrid Beckham Jersey (black) signed. Super nice, Beckham although controversial is my favorite player.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12930195*
> Those flags are from the Holland vs Spain match in the final match of the 2010 World Cup in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also says the result of the match (Holland 0-1 Spain)


Well then make the pic bigger so I can read what it says D:<









I went to that game ya know ^~^
FTW living in South Africa


----------



## waar

Real Madrid fan checking in.

But the Mexican national team has my heart.


----------



## TheReciever

thanks for quoting the same pics twice lol


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


More pics of my "ManCave"

Camera isn't an SLR but takes decent photos, I don't have the ISO settings set properly yet though, nor do I have a tripod







Best I could do for now. We just moved in so it is still "unorganized" but for the most part it is my room away from the world









Got a 42" plasma, HD TV, PS3, futon couch / bed, and my 'workstation', the only thing I would like to add would be a beer fridge


















Yes you can say I'm a Razer "Fanboi" their products have been nothing short of great for me.









@kcuestag - I have a limited edition Real Madrid Beckham Jersey (black) signed. Super nice, Beckham although controversial is my favorite player.


You need a third screen.

I like the looks of everything there especially if you "just moved in", I guess it'll be super clean when you're settled down.
How do you find the space for your feet? Is it enough? I'm so picky about having ANYTHING under my table.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


thanks for quoting the same pics twice lol


I know heh?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Here's mine. Had to put on low profile feet to fit the case under the desk


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here's mine:

Just finished organizing it, I still want to hide the cables behind my main desk, I just don't know how though









Opinions and critics are welcomed










I remember you... KAKA!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12931230*
> Well then make the pic bigger so I can read what it says D:<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to that game ya know ^~^
> FTW living in South Africa


Oh, that's awesome, alright, I am quite jealous!!!









Or maybe not, during that week I was taking a parachuting course in Spain








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12931478*
> Real Madrid fan checking in.
> 
> But the Mexican national team has my heart.


Nice!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12931741*
> thanks for quoting the same pics twice lol


It's awesome, isn't it?

I'm kidding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;12933004*
> I remember you... KAKA!


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12931988*
> You need a third screen.
> 
> I like the looks of everything there especially if you "just moved in", I guess it'll be super clean when you're settled down.
> How do you find the space for your feet? Is it enough? I'm so picky about having ANYTHING under my table.


I know eh, maybe I'll sneak out when my expense cheque arrives and get the third monitor and my Sapphire active DP to HDMI cable for eyefinity









I also HATE not having foot room, my biggest concern was the sub, but it actually works quote nice and has plenty of room to stretch out and lay back while gaming.

I'll probably pick up my cable management looms next week and get "organizing" I can't stand having things out of place, it drives me nuts, especially the cables running down the wall under the TV, I have that all figured out though, just need to wait a week or so.

The desk is slightly small for 3 x 21.5" monitors though, I may have to lose the CA Speakers, not that I use them much anyways since my headset is always plugged in.


----------



## mbudden

Don't be hatin' on my friend kcuestag for Kaka.


----------



## skyravr

Here's mine. WC parts in their box waiting for other package to arrive, hopefully soon.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Don't be hatin' on my friend kcuestag for Kaka.










Hey KakÃ¡ is pro!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyravr*


Here's mine. WC parts in their box waiting for other package to arrive, hopefully soon.

...*snip*...


That's quite a nice room you've got, I love the "wood walls".


----------



## snoball

skyravr I like that mouse pad! CM Storm? Steelseries something???


----------



## gorb

Unfortunately I neglected to verify the amount of speaker cable I had left, so my new surrounds are not hooked up yet. Made a monoprice order though







I also need to buy a new sub asap...I really miss having one lol.

I totally need to buy some new furniture as well, but that's not high on my priority list.


----------



## TheReciever

nice novel and manga set you have there, since you read dragonlance, I heavily suggest picking up The Legend of Drizz't, its one of the best D&D novels out there


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;12954822*
> nice novel and manga set you have there, since you read dragonlance, I heavily suggest picking up The Legend of Drizz't, its one of the best D&D novels out there


Thanks. Good eye on noticing the dragonlance books. I bought those because a friend recommended them to me... but I haven't gotten around to reading them yet


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12925702*
> I believe I speak on the behalf of all OCN that puppy pictures will be required when puppy comes home.


Where is the OCN Dog club!!! I guess there is a link to a dog forum, but still.


----------



## myEZweb_net

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;12932964*
> Here's mine. Had to put on low profile feet to fit the case under the desk


Very Very nice and clean. Maybe a little too tight - need more desktop surface. What is the monster on the right under the desk?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajmidd12;12946615*
> I know eh, maybe I'll sneak out when my expense cheque arrives and get the third monitor and my Sapphire active DP to HDMI cable for eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also HATE not having foot room, my biggest concern was the sub, but it actually works quote nice and has plenty of room to stretch out and lay back while gaming.
> 
> I'll probably pick up my cable management looms next week and get "organizing" I can't stand having things out of place, it drives me nuts, especially the cables running down the wall under the TV, I have that all figured out though, just need to wait a week or so.
> 
> The desk is slightly small for 3 x 21.5" monitors though, I may have to lose the CA Speakers, not that I use them much anyways since my headset is always plugged in.


Heh, I had a similar issue; dropped my dual screen setup and went for one 27"; works as well for games









You have a lot of space to work with though for the cable management; good luck with that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyravr;12947375*
> Here's mine. WC parts in their box waiting for other package to arrive, hopefully soon.


I love the walls! I'd love to have such a house


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;12957798*
> Thanks. Good eye on noticing the dragonlance books. I bought those because a friend recommended them to me... but I haven't gotten around to reading them yet


I havent read dragonlance, the theme doesnt interest me, but the first 2-3 Drizz't books are really something else lol


----------



## gorb

Ah. We'll I'll check em out then.


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;12925799*
> ive been visiting her everyday since he told me i can have one, so i already have pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to go off topic, but, here are a few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's one with her brother, the only one that came out brown. everybody else (6 in total) came out black/white
> 
> and yup, she has blue eyes. gorgeous blue eyes!


Look, I have one too!










If you need any advice on the breed let me know. Be ready for the fur. If you think you have seen a dog shed, think again. I can brush him everyday and still piles of fur off of him.


----------



## gorb

dogs









quoting pictures D:


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myEZweb_net;12958036*
> What is the monster on the right under the desk?


LOL. I am wondering how the monster breathes? Most cases pull cold air from the front and put it in the back, but if it's under a counter top there is no where for the hot air to escape from. Plus your feet have to get hot under there.

My wife is making me move from my room to a walk in pantry because she wants a second kid. I don't know how I am going to deal with heat in that space yet, but my computer already makes my room really hot with hours of gaming.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moltar*


Look, I have one too!

If you need any advice on the breed let me know. Be ready for the fur. If you think you have seen a dog shed, think again. I can brush him everyday and still piles of fur off of him.


I want one! D: but sadly cant have one at my point in life...:sadface:


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myEZweb_net*


Very Very nice and clean. Maybe a little too tight - need more desktop surface. What is the monster on the right under the desk?


That little monster is completely awesome yet the biggest pain in the butt computer I've ever built, can check my worklog for details if you'd like. It did seem a little cramped at first, but got used to it rather quickly. Going to get a desk this summer and move my rig to it. and use this built-in for my laptop and prof. school work.


----------



## taintedmind

That beast (project antlantis thingie) is so smexy I almost fell off my chair...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;12961369*
> That beast (project antlantis thingie) is so smexy I almost fell off my chair...


thanks lol. Took forever. It's been a work in progress since the i7's release.


----------



## frickfrock999

Some more potentials for my setup, I'm really like the black


----------



## shnur

You're making me droooooooool.


----------



## caraboose

Pictures wont do justice to how dirty it really is, so video is needed.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGTXkVraD-g[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## shnur

I remember when you did your Command Center; you made something amazing out of nothing.
Now you've made a great comfy mess


----------



## rdrdrdrd

and the drop ceiling tops it off


----------



## richardshewfelt

New set up, picked up a decent plasma 42" today, and am quite happy with it so far, thinking about ordering 2 wallmounts for the dual monitors, and a full motion mount for the 42, thoughts??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And last but not least, cant live without the juice



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jellis142

I absolutely love your chair.

"No, I will not fix your computer"


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;12959933*
> LOL. I am wondering how the monster breathes? Most cases pull cold air from the front and put it in the back, but if it's under a counter top there is no where for the hot air to escape from. Plus your feet have to get hot under there.
> 
> My wife is making me move from my room to a walk in pantry because she wants a second kid. I don't know how I am going to deal with heat in that space yet, but my computer already makes my room really hot with hours of gaming.


Oh it breathes, the thermostat literally like 2 feet away from it so there is plenty of cold air coming its way (constant ambient of 68f). There is a about a 1.5 inch gap between the top of the rig and the underside of the granite. The white piece is just a support. Cpu stays under 53C at full load @ 4.2 and 41C max at stock clocks while the gpus never hit above 51. It's actually quite a soothing temp blowing on my feet (around 72f at tdp, yes used a thermometer because I was actually wondering the same thing last week). It's the perfect temp for when I just have socks on.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;12959749*
> Look, I have one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any advice on the breed let me know. Be ready for the fur. If you think you have seen a dog shed, think again. I can brush him everyday and still piles of fur off of him.


tonight is her first night sleeping at my house







she got her first shots today, she gets along great with both of my other dogs. but one of them (who thinks hes the pack leader) avoids her.. but he'll eventually warm up to her like he did my other dog. and yes, ive heard about the shedding. my cousin has a husky (he actually gave me mine since his had the puppies) and he told me the amount of shedding they do. everybody loves her!


----------



## Remix65

can i join in the fun?
















yup. he sheds a lot







. 3yrs old.


----------



## Kamakazi

Okay, new apartment and new stuff on the walls. Computer is no longer beside the TV.

New Setup:

















For Comparison, how it has evolved over time:

Three Years Ago:









One Year Ago:


----------



## De-Zant

I do not have a complete set of pics ATM, but I do have this.


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## gorb

I don't have any dogs but here are my grandparents' dogs that I see pretty often


----------



## KillServ

Still Alot to do but this is my desk at the moment.


----------



## gorb




----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;12971477*
> Okay, new apartment and new stuff on the walls. Computer is no longer beside the TV.
> 
> New Setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Comparison, how it has evolved over time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Three Years Ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Year Ago:


Did you ever think about cutting a hole in the table to make your PC fit nicer?
You had an interesting speaker setup a year ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe;12971515*


Too clean.


----------



## Remix65

i know..
makes me embarassed.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Need an actual receiver and a mouse thats over 800dpi lol

And yes, you can lol at my VCR if you want







(pic 3)

Yes, thats a Trackman Marble Rev B.!!! (pic 2)


----------



## karma police

My small room:


----------



## shnur

I like it








Pretty nice & clean...


----------



## sasuke256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardshewfelt;12968019*
> New set up, picked up a decent plasma 42" today, and am quite happy with it so far, thinking about ordering 2 wallmounts for the dual monitors, and a full motion mount for the 42, thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> And last but not least, cant live without the juice
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


oh yeah..juice


----------



## richardshewfelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256;12977216*
> oh yeah..juice


Love that stuff, a buddy of mine who owns a convenience store lets me get in on the orders for the price he pays aha


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;12975765*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need an actual receiver and a mouse thats over 800dpi lol
> 
> And yes, you can lol at my VCR if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic 3)
> 
> Yes, thats a Trackman Marble Rev B.!!! (pic 2)


You know what's better?

We are now Design Acoustics buddies.


----------



## rameez25

here is mine ....


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rameez25;12985963*
> here is mine ....


Why are you using the loud-as-hell-not-really-good-for-water-cooling CM excalaburs for your rads? And why you get Beats :U?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12986190*
> Why are you using the loud-as-hell-not-really-good-for-water-cooling CM excalaburs for your rads? And why you get Beats :U?


Why are you quoting all his pics when they're right above your post??


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12986273*
> Why are you quoting all his pics when they're right above your post??


Well its not like they load twice, plus I just wanted to make sure ^-^


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12986273*
> Why are you quoting all his pics when they're right above your post??


Why not? You see who he's talking to better when he quotes the pictures.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12986293*
> Why not? You see who he's talking to better when he quotes the pictures.


But I mean all of them, really?

If I were to quote someone's post with a bunch of pictures like that, I usually leave one just so the people reading my post can get an idea of who's room/set-up I'm talking about.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12986693*
> But I mean all of them, really?


Yes.

All of them.

EVERY
SINGLE
ONE

ALL of them were needed. All. We just couldn't have done without the top pictures of the peripheral setup when alex was just referring to the stuff inside the case in the lowest picture. All of the pictures were completely necessary.


----------



## Mongol

I use excaliburs on my rads too and they push loads of air and have great static pressure. They don't rattle like some fans do too.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12986707*
> Yes.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> EVERY
> SINGLE
> ONE
> 
> ALL of them were needed. All. We just couldn't have done without the top pictures of the peripheral setup when alex was just referring to the stuff inside the case in the lowest picture. All of the pictures were completely necessary.


*sigh*


----------



## 5prout

@ rameez25: You have Knight and Day!!! I <3 that movie







!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12986724*
> I use excaliburs on my rads too and they push loads of air and have great static pressure. They don't rattle like some fans do too.


BUT THE NOISE IS SO UNBEARABLE DX

I have 2 in push/pull on my TRUE, and they are like 40db. Are you running them 100% ? Because I have found with many CM fans (like the R4) its best to run them at like 70% lol

Also why the Dre Beats?


----------



## rameez25

lolz...
the reson for fans is ... i live in a hot country.. they pull loads of air.. not running all the time on full rpm , i tried many fans but they are the best performer for me , availability of stuff is also a issue here in pakistan..
and beats i love them i know they are overpriced but good in sound


----------



## rameez25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;12986763*
> @ rameez25: You have Knight and Day!!! I <3 that movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


i love it too :d


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rameez25;12986849*
> lolz...
> the reson for fans is ... i live in a hot country.. they pull loads of air.. not running all the time on full rpm , i tried many fans but they are the best performer for me , availability of stuff is also a issue here in pakistan..
> and beats i love them i know they are overpriced but good average in sound










You can get much better for that price. And that must cost a lot in Pakistan with import tax's (we have same here, basically any US price x1.5 = our price)
My 5870's cost me 600USD each at the time they were new







and my CPU was $300, my motherboard was $350. Hate our price rates, could get SO much better if I was in the US.


----------



## rameez25

the other prb with me here is that not all sites and companies ship here


----------



## M00NIE

Sorry for the bad camera


----------



## gorb

Knight and Day was enjoyable. It wasn't great enough or bad enough to be one of my bluray purchases so far


----------



## Alex132

Got the same thing









I FELL YOUR PAIN BRO


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rameez25;12985963*
> here is mine ....
> 
> 
> *snip*


I see you have 3 computers; I'd assume you're using the Mac for photo editing, but I'm wondering what are you using the other two for?
Also really nice setup, very clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M00NIE;12987112*
> Sorry for the bad camera


Day[9]!!! My stream never picked up >_<'''

Simple & original setup, I totally want to just crawl up into that bed and watch the games...


----------



## HOTDOGS

Easily the best $150 dollars I've spent, its going to make editing and lurking so much more comfortable. I just need to build that tower, looking into compatible parts and such, saving up a bit more too.



















For the record my tower is going to be where that lamp is.


----------



## 5prout

Looks nice







! Its very clean.. just how I like it







! BTW you have a ton of bottled water there







!


----------



## dashaman

@Hotdogs wow that looks like a hot office


----------



## Mootsfox

Should finish that drywall.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;12988857*
> Should finish that drywall.


Lol, that is the first thing I noticed as well.

Still a pretty nice setup though. And that chair does look comfy.


----------



## frickfrock999

Some more potentials.


----------



## Gunfire

That last one is pretty nice, simple and functional.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12989041*
> That last one is pretty nice, simple and functional.


Agreed. Although kind of seems like the laptop screen would get in the way when using the monitor behind.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;12989074*
> Agreed. Although kind of seems like the laptop screen would get in the way when using the monitor behind.


Depends how short you are


----------



## Reflux

That last one is really nice. I never thought of putting a monitor behind the desk.

Fantastic idea.


----------



## shnur

I used to do that with my CRT, was pretty amazing actually. Now with LCD's it's less of an issue.


----------



## mbudden

I think it would be great for movies, but I don't know how it would be for actual use. Distance wise, I don't think I'd be able to read text all that great.


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12987980*
> Day[9]!!! My stream never picked up >_<'''
> 
> Simple & original setup, I totally want to just crawl up into that bed and watch the games...


Yea I got the smallest room the house but it turned out really cosy, I love it now - and ur welcome to join me?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;12979639*
> You know what's better?
> 
> We are now Design Acoustics buddies.


Sweet, I'm glad that some people utilize and enjoy these wonderful speakers!


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12988979*
> Some more potentials.


When you hacked into the matrix you should have at least made a thread about it


----------



## SimplyTheBest

The last one needs to have that Screen twice as big and wall-mounted


----------



## rameez25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I see you have 3 computers; I'd assume you're using the Mac for photo editing, but I'm wondering what are you using the other two for? 
Also really nice setup, very clean.


Yes u r rite the macbook pro is for photo editing and desktop is for gaming and Hp laptop is for my wife


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M00NIE*


Yea I got the smallest room the house but it turned out really cosy, I love it now - and ur welcome to join me?










Ninja edit; sounded too wrong









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rameez25*


Yes u r rite the macbook pro is for photo editing and desktop is for gaming and Hp laptop is for my wife



















Makes sense now








But... one chair only


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;12986763*
> @ rameez25: You have Knight and Day!!! I <3 that movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;12989041*
> That last one is pretty nice, simple and functional.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Since we're posting our desires:


----------



## M00NIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13004567*
> Ninja edit; sounded too wrong


Haha, did anyone see what he said?


----------



## rameez25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13004567*
> Ninja edit; sounded too wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... one chair only


she uses laptop alway on bed







.. she dont need a chair ... anyways i have 3 chairs which i didnt took in pic


----------



## OverSightX

Since I recently moved I figured I show the new setup. Still a work in progress but here it is. I'm still messing with the monitor arm so I know their a little off alignment and Ill finish up the cabling at some point this year







Crappy pic but I lost my camera a while back.

Old:









New:


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Since I recently moved I figured I show the new setup. Still a work in progress but here it is. I'm still messing with the monitor arm so I know their a little off alignment and Ill finish up the cabling at some point this year







Crappy pic but I lost my camera a while back.

Old:

New:


Very nice!









I love seeing other EyeFinity setups.


----------



## 5prout

Looks good!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Very nice!









I love seeing other EyeFinity setups.


My roommate just bought a HD6950.

Ragefox powers activate!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


My roommate just bought a HD6950.

Ragefox powers activate!


I think I'm about to order two... :3

Still trying to see what Sapphire does about my 5870 RMA, but so far it looks like an excessively long process, so I'm not holding my breath.

Running everything off a C2D T7700 and an 8600m is a pain. :/


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13013607*
> I think I'm about to order two... :3
> 
> Still trying to see what Sapphire does about my 5870 RMA, but so far it looks like an excessively long process, so I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Running everything off a C2D T7700 and an 8600m is a pain. :/


Why do we have like the exact same system?
Is that a MacBook Pro?
I have the same C2D T7700 and 8600m gt in my laptop >_>


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13013679*
> Why do we have like the exact same system?
> Is that a MacBook Pro?
> I have the same C2D T7700 and 8600m gt in my laptop >_>


Fortunately it's a Dell XPS M1530 so I didn't pay a million dollars for the same thing







#machating
(PS: specs in siggy)

It's a great little system, but it wasn't designed to push 1680x1050 x2 and run every application simultaneously.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13013679*
> Why do we have like the exact same system?
> Is that a MacBook Pro?
> I have the same C2D T7700 and 8600m gt in my laptop >_>


Thirded. My laptop has those also! XD


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;12988857*
> Should finish that drywall.


Hahah yeah, we just moved in not too long ago so we will be renovating the basement, but as of not that is just how it looks. I through out my other desk in the move.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;12988744*
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Its very clean.. just how I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! BTW you have a ton of bottled water there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The beer is in the fridge








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;12988972*
> Lol, that is the first thing I noticed as well.
> 
> Still a pretty nice setup though. And that chair does look comfy.


Thanks! The best part is I bought that desk for $150 out of my classifieds, they were asking $400 which was fair considering it was easily $500 or more. The chair is very comfy and was FREE from a friends work!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13013705*
> Fortunately it's a Dell XPS M1530 so I didn't pay a million dollars for the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #machating
> (PS: specs in siggy)
> 
> It's a great little system, but it wasn't designed to push 1680x1050 x2 and run every application simultaneously.


Same difference, those laptops have like the exact same stuff and I actually got mine for $1100 new :O

My sig rig still pushes games at max 1920x1080 >_>


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be taking care of the cables in a few days just wanted to post some updated pics


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ That is rather epic.


----------



## EpicPie

Sick rig you've got there.


----------



## _REAPER_

Thanks for the comments it has taken awhile to get it to this point I will be adding another 570 when I get my monitor in a few days just to make sure my pc can keep up with it


----------



## Gunfire

That desk is just begging for 2 more monitors


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;13018570*
> That desk is just begging for 2 more monitors


Fact.


----------



## crYB4uDiE__

you got some intestinal fortitude leaving those 570's near the window

on a side note, whats your address? lol


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13013367*
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing other EyeFinity setups.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13013467*
> Looks good!


Thanks! I also like to see the other Eyefinity setups. Always good to grab ideas from


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I will be taking care of the cables in a few days just wanted to post some updated pics





























Why does everyone buy Excaliburs? They're really terrible.


----------



## Mootsfox

Got the box up and running. Next step is to set permissions and get it in the rack in the basement.

Taking suggestions for names if anyone has any.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13026709*
> Got the box up and running. Next step is to set permissions and get it in the rack in the basement.
> 
> Taking suggestions for names if anyone has any.


Name it... "Victory"


----------



## Robilar

Finally got my IKEA Gallant today.

Took awhile to assemble....

I also picked up a pair of metal wire management bins that bolt to the back of the desk underneath.

All that remains now is to to wire manage and reconnect everything.

Looks like I need to clean the lens of my camera too. I think my kid was messing with this one.


----------



## Nemesis158

I really want to get a Galant desk. how did you get yours? (IE did you get it shipped or do you have a store near you)

I have to get it shipped if i get one, problem is that shipping + tax nearly doubles the cost


----------



## Robilar

I picked it up at a local IKEA store.

Not a fun experience...

Cheapest way to do it though.


----------



## De-Zant

It's somewhat difficult to assemble in a small room alone, like I did. The turning it upside down.. Argh...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13027456*
> It's somewhat difficult to assemble in a small room alone, like I did. The turning it upside down.. Argh...


Same here!

I use one of my home's bedrooms for my office (it's nursery size). First I put the bottom rails on before the legs... (Instructions who needs em!!).

After taking it apart and reassembling







I had to lift it without putting strain on the legs and then flip it in a tiny room.

If my wife saw me doing it she would have laughe her head off


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13027447*
> I picked it up at a local IKEA store.
> 
> Not a fun experience...
> 
> Cheapest way to do it though.


Yeah i live in spokane, which is like the only large city on the west coast that DOESN'T have an Ikea store. nearest one is in renton (seattle) and is 277 Miles away from me. would cost more in gas than to ship currently (~3.609/gal here) but the desk i have now is crappy and cramped








I could buy the desk if i wanted to, but then my dad would get upset about 5 different things....
the only way i can keep that from happening is if i raise funds separate for it, so ive been trying to sell some stuff, but that hasn't worked out well so far...


----------



## X3NIA

While I prefer my desk I made using Ikea parts Ikea does have some amazing prices for desks.

Only part I don't like about them is they tend to be incredibly "cheap" in terms of build materials.. When I was taking apart my old desk I remember being able to lift the entire thing with one arm.. Almost like Styrofoam with veneer.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;13028812*
> While I prefer my desk I made using Ikea parts Ikea does have some amazing prices for desks.
> 
> Only part I don't like about them is they tend to be incredibly "cheap" in terms of build materials.. When I was taking apart my old desk I remember being able to lift the entire thing with one arm.. Almost like Styrofoam with veneer.


They use a honeycomb structure on most their "wood" products. It's extremely strong for it's weight and construction though.

Heck, I use an interior door that I cut and stained as a desktop and it works great even with two monitors and a heavy amp.


----------



## mbudden

I don't know about their products being strong... I've had some of their Ikea pieces fall apart and damage REALLY easy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13022657*
> Why does everyone buy Excaliburs? They're really terrible.


is that bad ? Excalibur?


----------



## Poseidon

My computer room

















By flosshatt at 2011-04-07









By flosshatt at 2011-04-07

Try to keep the eyegasms to a minimum

Before anyone posts a reply to these pictures: FLowers are cool.


----------



## Imrac

Don't think I have posted up my eyefinity setup yet.. So here it is


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Wow nice eyefinity, check out multi-monitor desktop solutions, my favorite was display fusion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13029042*
> They use a honeycomb structure on most their "wood" products. It's extremely strong for it's weight and construction though.
> 
> Heck, I use an interior door that I cut and stained as a desktop and it works great even with two monitors and a heavy amp.


a door is a great desk, made a makeshift one once out of a flat door and two large tower speakers, probably sturdier than my current one lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;13039299*
> Don't think I have posted up my eyefinity setup yet.. So here it is


:O I have the same headphones and our monitors are like the same xD

Never wanted to do Eyefinity, just thought I wouldn't have enough power :/

Btw 1.45v for 3.8Ghz is a lot of volts, you could try to get down to at least 1.4v


----------



## Imrac

eyefinity does OK with this current rig, plays racing games at acceptable fps. Unfortunately the CPU isn't great, I have since down clocked it to 3.4ghz, I haven't really messed with it enough. Basically I went through, set it, see if it booted and ran prime, if it passed I left it lol.


----------



## Jay_Rod

my set up is over 100 vhs tapes and a pieace of wood across works great as long as i dont lean on the desk to much


----------



## Imrac

What I really want is a height adjustable crank desk. Something like http://www.ergofurniture.com.au/ertgo-hand-crank.html
That way I can make a PVC cockpit for the Logitech G27 wheel I picked up and lower the desk when I want to play to an appropriate height. Then when I want to use my comp for something else, I can raise it again.


----------



## c00lkatz

It's a little cramped, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c00lkatz;13045818*
> It's a little cramped, but I'm pretty happy with it


Diggin that setup, I also like to see kill bill on top of the other movies =)


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13046915*


Nice table.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13049876*
> Nice table.


Thanks bruv.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I've said it before, I'll say it again, dual monitors fail. Small, single monitors fail. Boring, simplistic desk and room setups fail.

Triple monitor gaming setups rock the house. Rock the block. Rock the hood. Rock. Your. ASPIRATION!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Triple>single>dual


----------



## De-Zant

Portrait triple > landscape triple


----------



## Alex132

Huge 6x 2560x1600 Full 3D projectors > all


----------



## De-Zant

Even if those projectors exist, they're gonna be costly.

Sony FW900 > all


----------



## snowful

Then i got a summer job and start to buying stuff...


----------



## shnur

How do you deal with the matte with glossy screens side by side







?


----------



## De-Zant

Worse yet, how are you liking a IPS panel and a TN panel in the same setup? (I'm assuming the HP is TN)

Doesn't the TN look like crap side by side to the IPS one?


----------



## Boyboyd

Can you eyefinity projectors? There would be no bezel


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Can you eyefinity projectors? There would be no bezel










Yes. You can eyefinity any display device that supports the connector that you are plugging it in.


----------



## frickfrock999

Hoping for a more minimalist vibe.

These are my favorites so far


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Hoping for a more minimalist vibe.

These are my favorites so far























































Wow those are really nice. I consider mine minimalist. Brb crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Yes. You can eyefinity any display device that supports the connector that you are plugging it in.


Someone needs to do it. You can get some projectors cheaper than monitors.

You'd need a totally dark room though.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Someone needs to do it. You can get some projectors cheaper than monitors.

You'd need a totally dark room though.


It has already been done countless times.

I'd still rather take 3x HP ZR30W eyefinity than projectors.


----------



## Boyboyd

I mean by someone on here.

I don't have any walls big enough. lol


----------



## Ryanb213

Hasn't changed a bunch.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Mine


----------



## mrsmiles




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Hoping for a more minimalist vibe.

These are my favorites so far



















Holy wow. This desk is amazing and that setup is so clean. I'm not sure my 28"s would fit though...

EDIT: Does anyone know where I can find this desk??


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles;13062588*


Ive been dying for a pair of K701's forever. I'm jelly you has them.


----------



## caraboose

Cleaned the room... More or less




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3iOg4X0_cQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## C4PPY

Hi Guys


desk_1 by C4PPY, on Flickr

My little messy corner !


----------



## corry29

Hey *Ryanb213
*
what do you use for sound?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


Hey *Ryanb213
*
what do you use for sound?


The wire you see at the base of my computer is for my headset. Its hanging on the wall.


----------



## gorb

if you click his "system" link in his sig it says he has steelseries 5h headphones


----------



## Alatar

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*   Can you eyefinity projectors? There would be no bezel







  
   
 



  



 
5.00 onwards


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*







linus <3

yeah whatever it's NV surround but it's nice nonetheless.


Ouch @ 1280x720 per display.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


if you click his "system" link in his sig it says he has steelseries 5h headphones


Yes. Steelseries 5Hv2 White.

http://www.fnatic.com/feature/7441/S...v2-Review.html


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Ouch @ 1280x720 per display.


yeah but you can change the projectors for something more beefy if you want heh, just get ready to pay A LOT.


----------



## De-Zant

TBH, I'd still prefer 3x ZR30Ws for eyefinity. Projectors don't have such a great image quality. And the color differences after the bulbs are getting old.


----------



## gorb

a good projector has excellent image quality but i wouldnt want one for normal computing lol


----------



## Wiremaster

I think I'd do fine with one of these.


----------



## Alatar

too bad no card can support 3 of those heh.

You need some kind of a frankenstein system with 4 inputs for one picture.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


too bad no card can support 3 of those heh.

You need some kind of a frankenstein system with 4 inputs for one picture.


Provided that it would use displayport, 3x GTX 580s would do the job. Not performance wise though.

Because DP supports resolutions that high


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Provided that it would use displayport, 3x GTX 580s would do the job. Not performance wise though.

Because DP supports resolutions that high


oh?

well I didn't know that, but I guess the projectors might be a bit expensive tho. "pricing available upon request" = not good.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

That projector is only $146,000... and yes I'm serious.

http://www.unitedbroadcast.com/Home/5879-srx-t420.html

a man's setup can't be complete without one of these


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Ive been dying for a pair of K701's forever. I'm jelly you has them.


DON'T DO IT. Save your money and buy some HiFi-MAN HE-6 and a nice amp.


----------



## snowful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13061635*
> Worse yet, how are you liking a IPS panel and a TN panel in the same setup? (I'm assuming the HP is TN)
> 
> Doesn't the TN look like crap side by side to the IPS one?


To be honest, I cant tell the difference...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

i think thats because you are only using sRGB colors on both, while your IPS will support aRGB colors, good for things like raw editing in photoshop, of course i could be 100% wrong


----------



## Nexus6

Been meaning to post this.
Here's my setup










My PS3 collection









Trippin on Acid


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13061948*
> Hoping for a more minimalist vibe.
> 
> These are my favorites so far


Boner achieved,


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12988979*
> Some more potentials.


Nice Edward Hopper, love that painting.


----------



## caraboose

Taken with a iPoop 4, so that's why it sucks.


----------



## gorb

what's blocked out?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what's blocked out?


Something that isn't supposed to be shown


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


what's blocked out?


That's just some dirt on the film


----------



## asherz

so many sick setups on here, here's mine, looking to get some banksy canvas prints to go on the wall somewhere to finish it off


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice filco tenkeyless. What colour switches?


----------



## 161029

That looks really clean. I like the silver theme you have running there, even though it means to get a macbook.


----------



## De-Zant

That screen looks very similar to my main screen, which is an acer x243w

What is that screen? The one in the sig rig?


----------



## wongwarren

Why put the monitor right beside the window?? Wouldn't the glare from outside of the windows be too bright??


----------



## asherz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Nice filco tenkeyless. What colour switches?


Cherry mx blue







one of the best things i've invested money in, was thinking about trying to get hold of some browns to try out though as they are quite noisy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That screen looks very similar to my main screen, which is an acer x243w

What is that screen? The one in the sig rig?


Yea P223W, most of the acers are similar aesthetics wise, I saw a nice black gloss one on another rig which looked sweet









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


Why put the monitor right beside the window?? Wouldn't the glare from outside of the windows be too bright??


me? If so most of the time the sun isn't shining in most of the day as I'm at the end of the house only in the morning, and when it is the curtains tend to be closed


----------



## whocarez




----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Huge 6x 2560x1600 Full 3D projectors > all


just get 6 projector's and run iz3d's free anaglyph driver on them.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I've said it before, *I'll say it again, dual monitors fail.* Small, single monitors fail. Boring, simplistic desk and room setups fail.

Triple monitor gaming setups rock the house. Rock the block. Rock the hood. Rock. Your. ASPIRATION!


Clearly your not a programmer, or a graphics guy or a multitasker of any sort.


----------



## gorb




----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*





damn, dig the setup.

Love the speakers at the head of the bed... Perfect for movies, and sexy-time music.


----------



## gorb

thanks


----------



## grassh0ppa

PS. That bed looks really comfy!


----------



## gorb

lol. it is, actually. i forget what exact mattress it is but i think it's an old sealy. i'm too lazy to find out for sure. unfortunately i'm looking to replace it with a couch/sofa type thing from ikea or where the hell ever, but only if it's as comfortable as my bed


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


When you hacked into the matrix you should have at least made a thread about it










haha exactly what i thought when i saw that pic.

actually i was thinking "what the hell is he doing in there" but the matrix did come to my mind.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Got the box up and running. Next step is to set permissions and get it in the rack in the basement.

Taking suggestions for names if anyone has any.











Victory..?

its on your poster


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*





Nice key hook


----------



## gorb

that's just for my spare keys, in case poo happens


----------



## sequencius

the truth is, they just don't care about us anymore like they used way back when.

I need to re-read the definition of love because I'm not so sure I know what it is anymore...

and that, my friends, is this thread in a nutshell.


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imrac*


Don't think I have posted up my eyefinity setup yet.. So here it is










You should really take a look at your monitor settings/video card settings, you have 3 of the same monitors but the left and right one seem way off, in colours and blacklevel.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


You should really take a look at your monitor settings/video card settings, you have 3 of the same monitors but the left and right one seem way off, in colours and blacklevel.


Lol actually I had the window open and the right monitor had a lot of glare. I lazily color burned the right monitor


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imrac*


Lol actually I had the window open and the right monitor had a lot of glare. I lazily color burned the right monitor










Aha! fair enough


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Small upgrade to the 'office' pc...


----------



## ph10m

SLI not enough for 580's?=s A 3way sli must make the top cards get.. well, hot?









Anyway I'll post my room too :C


----------



## De-Zant

5960x1200 takes too much horsepower for only two 580s


----------



## Methos07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


5960x1200 takes too much horsepower for only two 580s


I ran just fine with two 470's, whatchutalkinbout.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Methos07*


I ran just fine with two 470's, whatchutalkinbout.


Depends on the FPS you are aiming at and the games you play.


----------



## Alatar

SLI 580s = not enough even for normal one screen 1200p


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

SLI'd 580's was fine for me, but I wanted a little more umph behind my games. The top card, with 100% fan unlocked, only reached 71c last night in Crysis 2, Just Cause 2 and Dirt 2. GPU usage was 99% all around, very nice.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;13095409*
> SLI not enough for 580's?=s A 3way sli must make the top cards get.. well, hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'll post my room too :C


A white bezel screen
I guess it's an Apple Display of some sort?
Man I wish other companies would make white bezels... that'd be so awesome.
I like the whole setup; feels cozy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13096076*
> SLI'd 580's was fine for me, but I wanted a little more umph behind my games. The top card, with 100% fan unlocked, only reached 71c last night in Crysis 2, Just Cause 2 and Dirt 2. GPU usage was 99% all around, very nice.


Ahun, and that's your "office" pc, I don't know what to expect from your gaming rig...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;13095409*
> SLI not enough for 580's?=s A 3way sli must make the top cards get.. well, hot?


Watercooling needed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13095414*
> 5960x1200 takes too much horsepower for only two 580s


Yup... 3 480s even struggle which is more powerful that 2 580s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07;13095483*
> I ran just fine with two 470's, whatchutalkinbout.


maybe on medium settings, but definitely not maxxed


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13096560*
> Ahun, and that's your "office" pc, I don't know what to expect from your gaming rig...


Haha, technically it _is_ my gaming pc, I just call it my 'office' so as not to attract too much attention from nosy relatives and their scorn...







I hate when people judge you by material things.


----------



## shnur

Ohh!
That works









I guess you're able to crunch through these spreadsheets crazy fast with 3 GTX580's!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13096598*
> Haha, technically it _is_ my gaming pc, I just call it my 'office' so as not to attract too much attention from nosy relatives and their scorn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people judge you by material things.


Nosy relatives are awful, especially ones that criticize you about spending your money how you want. I can't hide mine away in an office since I live in a condo and my rig is practically smack dab in the center of it. always get asked why I would want something so big and bright, whether I need 3 screens, or why spend so much money on something so "childish". They decide to be a dick about it so I'm forced to be one back. "Why do you waste 10% of your income by giving it to the church instead of sending your children to private school?" and "I like nice things, just like how I don't drive a beater like you. I take pride in what I own". Makes for awkward barbecues, but they start it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13097393*
> Nosy relatives are awful, especially ones that criticize you about spending your money how you want. I can't hide mine away in an office since I live in a condo and my rig is practically smack dab in the center of it. always get asked why I would want something so big and bright, whether I need 3 screens, or why spend so much money on something so "childish". They decide to be a dick about it so I'm forced to be one back. "Why do you waste 10% of your income by giving it to the church instead of sending your children to private school?" and "I like nice things, just like how I don't drive a beater like you. I take pride in what I own". Makes for awkward barbecues, but they start it.


We've got a lot in common, you and I.


----------



## ph10m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13096560*
> A white bezel screen
> I guess it's an Apple Display of some sort?
> Man I wish other companies would make white bezels... that'd be so awesome.
> I like the whole setup; feels cozy


It's actually a silver bezel (and an apple display yes), but yeah, I don't quite like dark bezels, especially not when my wall's white









it's really a good monitor, IPS and all!


----------



## snowful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;13077346*
> i think thats because you are only using sRGB colors on both, while your IPS will support aRGB colors, good for things like raw editing in photoshop, of course i could be 100% wrong


I'm using Adobe RGB for the u2410 right now XD


----------



## kcuestag

Can't believe you've still got your 1090T with x3 GTX580's, bottleneck MUST be huge on that Tri-SLI.

Whenever you move to a more powerful CPU you'll go nuts with the performance increase









Nice rig you got there, I am starting to get jealous


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Can't believe you've still got your 1090T with x3 GTX580's, bottleneck MUST be huge on that Tri-SLI.

Whenever you move to a more powerful CPU you'll go nuts with the performance increase









Nice rig you got there, I am starting to get jealous










I don't notice as much of a bottleneck with my resolution, gpu usage has been 80-99% depending on the game, but yes it's still there nonetheless. First I've gotta replace the psu, then I can move on to a better cpu/mobo. Perhaps by then we'll see Bulldozer/IvyBridge real life comparisons. All in good time my friend.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I don't notice as much of a bottleneck with my resolution, gpu usage has been 80-99% depending on the game, but yes it's still there nonetheless. First I've gotta replace the psu, then I can move on to a better cpu/mobo. Perhaps by then we'll see Bulldozer/IvyBridge real life comparisons. All in good time my friend.










You've got a dream PC, this is how I feel right now:


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

hell here's mine .. not that big - a bedroom/computer room sadly enough.

Enough my low res pics.



















I love my rig - so I will forget my bit messy surroundings while sitting here though


----------



## PringlesInisde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


hell here's mine ..


nice bedroom.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PringlesInisde*


nice bedroom.










Well there is an advantage because the bed is located right on the opposite of the room than the computer desk - so after a long night of gamning, and you want to sleep - just tilt your chair backwards - more than usual, then you are in bed .. lol -.-


----------



## shnur

haha, I always wondered how different people went to be after gaming


----------



## cyronn

Here is mine still need to put the lcd TV up tho


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyronn;13110345*
> Here is mine still need to put the lcd TV up tho
> _*snip*_


Do you set on you bed or did you move your chair?


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Yes it must be hard to set on the bed and use the PC though







.. So I hope you just moved the chair


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evenger14*


Do you set on you bed or did you move your chair?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Yes it must be hard to set on the bed and use the PC though







.. So I hope you just moved the chair










you mean sit?


----------



## PringlesInisde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


you mean sit?


dont think so









think he meant shduauaua


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


you mean sit?


You just have to be a troll?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


you mean sit?


lol sorry professor. jkjk thanks for correcting me haha


----------



## cyronn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evenger14*


Do you set on you bed or did you move your chair?


There is plenty room for a chair. Just took it away for the pic


----------



## Kaiga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13062072*
> Someone needs to do it. You can get some projectors cheaper than monitors.
> 
> You'd need a totally dark room though.


Not Eyefinity, Nvidia instead but it's kick ass:


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13112760*
> You just have to be a troll?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;13113033*
> lol sorry professor. jkjk thanks for correcting me haha


well after two consecutive mistakes, I couldn't help it :3


----------



## LostKauz

Did some reorganizing:


----------



## D.Rock

Does anyone know what desk this is, or was it a DIY job?


----------



## shnur

Haha, you locked your middle speaker








I like everything, seems clean but not over done.

Very nice usage of all the parts of the table









Screen is dusty I find via last pic.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

if only you could move the shelf part of the desk to the other side to have the scout facing toward you and the back being hidden it would be perfect


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;13117763*
> if only you could move the shelf part of the desk to the other side to have the scout facing toward you and the back being hidden it would be perfect


indeed but not possible with me being right handed and having an oversized mouse mat.

i had the hutch on left side with the scout on the right but the scout just took up too much of my area so im trying this setup for a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13117390*
> Haha, you locked your middle speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like everything, seems clean but not over done.
> 
> Very nice usage of all the parts of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen is dusty I find via last pic.


its not dust its freakin streaks and i cant get rid of them when i clean the panel.. any input on how to solve this issue.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

i clean m screens with pure alcohol on a microfiber cloth, only like 2 times a year, not sure if damages the screen over time, but it works for me


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I don't like to use any chemical, only a lightly wet clean microfiber towel. LostKauz, my guess is your cloth is dirty.


----------



## PringlesInisde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


Did some reorganizing:
IMG


them speakers are the Logitech X-530? (used to have them, got the X-540's now).

hmmm lol u spose the have rear speakers at the rear..









Im guessing your using something to fill all the speakers, instead of surround

let me know, im intrested


----------



## HouseJhereg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D.Rock;13117387*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what desk this is, or was it a DIY job?


All those white lights would drive me insane!!!
Nice setup tho.


----------



## frickfrock999

Round 10, back again!






















































And now, we take it back to the old school.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13128604*
> Round 10, back again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, we take it back to the old school.


Where are you gathering these images from? They're awesome.

The 5th one is my favorite.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13128604*
> Round 10, back again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW! I want this one.


----------



## yang88she

picture 1 is my desk =D


----------



## waar

too much win for one room


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;13129137*
> picture 1 is my desk =D


Looks awesome but i wouldnt be able to deal with the bezels and wires.


----------



## gorb

the bezels wouldn't bother me. wires usually don't but those are super visible so they'd have to be wrapped up in something.


----------



## M3thodAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;13129137*
> picture 1 is my desk =D


Could not find that monitor name.







I like the 600t in the background ^_^. The white Series is out YAY!


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13129575*
> the bezels wouldn't bother me. wires usually don't but those are super visible so they'd have to be wrapped up in something.


I'll have to take an updated picture of the cleaned up wires...that was the first initial setup =D

kinda hard to notice bezels @ 4800x2560


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

My setup I guess its okay for a jobless 15 year old. Im so young Can't wait to see what I will have in the future:drool:


----------



## rdrdrdrd

couldn't you remove the middle bezels and replace them with something a it smaller


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


picture 1 is my desk =D


Hah, same desk I have at work, too! Though lacking the win monitors...


----------



## yang88she

Um...you have an amazing view!


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boyboyd




----------



## Evenger14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


*_snip*_


Wow dude is that image distorted or is that the actual size of the first monitor? Bit long!


----------



## Boyboyd

It's the image. The lens was pretty much touching the monitor when i took that.


----------



## levontraut

i am moving next week monday so as soon as i get set up and ready i will post pics.....


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Here's mine. Open room on the left was originally another bedroom, but I decided a dining room would be much better for beer pong so I knocked down half of the wall and opened it up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Here's mine. Open room on the left was originally another bedroom, but I decided a dining room would be much better for beer pong so I knocked down half of the wall and opened it up.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5621991564_d33f21a13f.jpg[img][/URL]

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5621403149/][img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5621403149_f7f0683f28.jpg[img][/URL]

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5621991134/][img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5621991134_66ebfa70ac.jpg[img][/URL]

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5622001668/][img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5026/5622001668_977af05066.jpg[img][/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I've seen your setup several times and I absolutely love it. It's flawlessly clean and free of clutter; lots of open space. I applaud you.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just gotta get rid of this ghetto office chair for a herman-miller. Would be an awesome grad gift, but I'll probably get a vacation to somewhere I don't want to go or a watch/ pen I don't want (at least it can be returned for the chair). Thinking about one of these


----------



## Madman340

That's a sick pad...


----------



## gorb

Yeah, I really like your place. Nice furniture and decor...the lack of a quality audio setup makes me sad though


----------



## Moltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13136136*
> Just gotta get rid of this ghetto office chair for a herman-miller. Would be an awesome grad gift, but I'll probably get a vacation to somewhere I don't want to go or a watch/ pen I don't want (at least it can be returned for the chair). Thinking about one of these


How are you affording all of that tech while still in school?


----------



## gorb

some people are rich or have a lot disposable income or have relatives with money, duh


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13136254*
> Yeah, I really like your place. Nice furniture and decor...the lack of a quality audio setup makes me sad though


I have a 5.1 klipsch icon setup which has some pretty solid sound. I can't even use it to its potential because of neighbors sadly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moltar;13136277*
> How are you affording all of that tech while still in school?


I play stocks between 4-6 hours per day. Was given $5k at 16 and turned it into a condo, 2 cars, and my sig rig. I found that it wasn't worth working at BB or computer's plus. I lose more money working there than if I sat home and played stocks. Income is consistent, just sucks when I screw up


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13136319*
> some people are rich or have a lot disposable income or have relatives with money, duh


Or they work a bit on the side


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13136329*
> I have a 5.1 klipsch icon setup which has some pretty solid sound. I can't even use it to its potential because of neighbors sadly
> 
> I play stocks between 4-6 hours per day. Was given $5k at 16 and turned it into a condo, 2 cars, and my sig rig. I found that it wasn't worth working at BB or computer's plus. I lose more money working there than if I sat home and played stocks. Income is consistent, just sucks when I screw up


I am dying to get into that "business." I just don't have the money to start right now. I'm doing rather well for my age (23) but have high ambitions for further success. I've started a small custom PC/PC service business and make a few hundred extra on the side now and then, nothing huge but I definitely plan to move on up with it. I'm actually about to buy a condo myself and maybe when I'm back on track after all the up-front costs I can consider starting.







Conrats on your trading success and don't feel bad when you lose. To make some you have to lose some.


----------



## Mootsfox

Got the server up and running with a E5700, 4GB of unmatched RAM and a X1300 for the video card (rocking a DMS-59). Sometime later today it's getting upgraded with a Q9450 and 8GB of RAM







Next step is populating it with 2 or 3TB drives (currently has seven drives, totaling 3.3TB) and a PERC6.

Also on the agenda is finding a reasonably priced 24 port gigabit switch to replace the eight port under the router.


----------



## ACM

Moots that first pictures looks like a dang cave lol, creeper basement is creepy.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;13136898*
> Moots that first pictures looks like a dang cave lol, creeper basement is creepy.


It's a perfect place to run computers because it's always 55F, and mostly dry (we have fans to move air). But yeah, the ceiling is like an inch above my head and I'm not tall.s


----------



## Boyboyd

new thread idea, show your basement.


----------



## gorb

I don't have a basement


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13137101*
> I don't have a basement


Me either.









But if I did it would be an epic home theater.


----------



## gorb

Agreed


----------



## Mootsfox

Theater is in the attic... or will be







(The joys have having four floors to work with)


----------



## Alex132

3 furs one page


----------



## damet

Just got my M10s


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I have a 5.1 klipsch icon setup which has some pretty solid sound. I can't even use it to its potential because of neighbors sadly

I play stocks between 4-6 hours per day. Was given $5k at 16 and turned it into a condo, 2 cars, and my sig rig. I found that it wasn't worth working at BB or computer's plus. I lose more money working there than if I sat home and played stocks. Income is consistent, just sucks when I screw up


Hey man if you don't mind me asking what does your consistent income look like? I've been getting into trading and love it. Even the best traders lose sometimes...just need to know when to accept your losses!


----------



## yang88she

I'm so jelly of my youngest bro. He scored a like new 3007 wfp-hc for $375 local pick up on CL the other day =(

I thought I got a good deal @ $650 for a couple of mine

sorry bad cell phone pic


----------



## ilhe4e12345

so how do you post pictures on here...i know its a noob question but i never had luck doing it and i wanted to post up pics of my setup


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


so how do you post pictures on here...i know its a noob question but i never had luck doing it and i wanted to post up pics of my setup










When you make an new post, you'll see a little picture of a house on the top bar.










Just hit that, and insert your image url


----------



## ilhe4e12345

see...im a tard..thank you for pointing that out becuase i really didnt even notice it...lol

pics to come!


----------



## Philosophical45

it aint much, but here it is, couldn't find a proper space to take a pic with my cellphone... so i took three shots..


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Ok here we go, im finally going to post on here. Its a little plain atm, but the desk is from 1947 (my grampa's







) and he gave it to my dad before he died and my dad said i could have it. its solid and amazing so im def keeping it. I am planning on redoing my set/man cave area in the next couple months, im going to start a build log as well. The pictures came out a little crappy cause of my phone but its only temp







here we go

My puppy first Yogi 








keyboard/mouse








liquor cabnet (has booze and a random box from my cable company)








the beasty from above (sig rig)








MY desk and all its "glory"









let me know what you all think







, ill be starting my build log tonight or tomorrow so look for that and any advice would be apprecaited


----------



## ilhe4e12345

also my new car, i know this is for sigs and stuff but i figured why not right? people post random things so i might as well. its a 2011 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


also my new car, i know this is for sigs and stuff but i figured why not right? people post random things so i might as well. its a 2011 Mini Cooper S









*snip*


Not to sound like a douche but those cars look a little too animated for me.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


also my new car, i know this is for sigs and stuff but i figured why not right? people post random things so i might as well. its a 2011 Mini Cooper S



















Good sir, I need to transport some gold bricks through the sewers, do you think you could give me a hand?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I have a 5.1 klipsch icon setup which has some pretty solid sound. I can't even use it to its potential because of neighbors sadly

I play stocks between 4-6 hours per day. Was given $5k at 16 and turned it into a condo, 2 cars, and my sig rig. I found that it wasn't worth working at BB or computer's plus. I lose more money working there than if I sat home and played stocks. Income is consistent, just sucks when I screw up


Awesome... What do you trade on? Any particular type of stocks? I don't trade but my dad opened a TDAmeritrade account for me and it is pretty interesting stuff IMO. How did you 'learn' to trade if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;13144688*
> Good sir, I need to transport some gold bricks through the sewers, do you think you could give me a hand?


[email protected] that is the first thing I think of when I see a mini.


----------



## manu97416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hailscott;2304001*
> here is mine.


nice (lol)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;13143908*
> also my new car, i know this is for sigs and stuff but i figured why not right? people post random things so i might as well. its a 2011 Mini Cooper S


Is that super or turbo charged? They used to be supercharged but i believe they swapped it for a turbo to save money


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;13145452*
> Awesome... What do you trade on? Any particular type of stocks? I don't trade but my dad opened a TDAmeritrade account for me and it is pretty interesting stuff IMO. How did you 'learn' to trade if you don't mind me asking?


schwab and etrade. I mostly trade stocks associated with the banking and medical sectors. Ford was the best stock I ever had. Bought in at $1.20 and sold at $14.10. I learned by listening to my ex gf's father in Highschool who was retired vp of citi. He knew his stuff and used it. Short version: don't listen to anything you see on tv or hear on the radio. It's usually the opposite. Always invest in companies that seem "too big" to fail that are doing poorly and have stock that's nearly free (around $1). It's super low risk since the stock can't get much cheaper and it has only one place to go, up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow;13147066*
> [email protected] that is the first thing I think of when I see a mini.


I always think about what if I lengthened the hood, tossed in a big block, and converted it to rwd.


----------



## Ryanb213

Updated my computer.

"Room/Desk" Pics here

The white dots are from screensnapr.


----------



## Mongol

Plushies!



















Where I ___:


----------



## Nemesis158

Got an Update for my room:

Gave my 19" Samsung 933BW to my brother after buying a Display Model Acer 21" P215H (which was never actually turned on, so it works like new) to go next to my 23" P235H. The only difference other than size is that the P235H is glossy and the P215H is a matte (which didn't make any difference for me because the 19" samsung was also a matte)

Went from:









To:









Next on my list is to build a new desk, because now this desk IS too small.....


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Update your sig!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I don't see the difference


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I don't see the difference


He got a new secondary display to replace the old one.


----------



## Nemesis158

Fix'd my sig as requested. forgot about that lol.
So you guys like it?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Fix'd my sig as requested. forgot about that lol.
So you guys like it?


Looks good man, do you?


----------



## Evenger14

I'll be ordering my parts tomorrow and hopefully get them Wednesday, I'll take pics of putting it together, my first build!


----------



## kid spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;13166781*
> I'll be ordering my parts tomorrow and hopefully get them Wednesday, I'll take pics of putting it together, my first build!


Always an exciting time, good luck! welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Evenger14

Thanks man. Everyone here on OCN has been extremely helpful and supportive, and I couldn't do it without you guys. Also we need some new pics guys


----------



## frickfrock999

Ya'll know what time it is!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Ya'll know what time it is!
































































Those first two are amazing. heh


----------



## yang88she

wow, stunning


----------



## CoRuPt

so is that like someone's "treehouse", or what is that supposed to be.


----------



## Wiremaster

Here's my room at school.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damet*


Just got my M10s














Nice..any Headphone jack on the Speakers?


----------



## damet

Nope, I don't believe so.


----------



## sockpirate

lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13198321*
> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> 
> http://img687.imageshack.us/i/hpim2092.jpg
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


meatspin is preferable to duff


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13198321*
> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


Dude... your friend has issues... 686 spins? Dear god.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13198321*
> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


Why does he have a picture of my girlfriend as one of his wallpapers?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;13206894*
> Why does he have a picture of my girlfriend as one of his wallpapers?


i lol'ed


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;13206894*
> Why does he have a picture of my girlfriend as one of his wallpapers?


What!? Sandra never told me she was seeing someone else... When she gets home she better have an explanation or else *SMACK*.


----------



## EpicPie

uguisebringtehlulz


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13198321*
> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


I have that same table. Ugly as sin but amazing because it's height-adjustable.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13198321*
> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


I don't see how he gets anything done with all of that crammed together. I need order. Can't fit computers I'm fixing anywhere around my sigrig, just no room to spread things out so nothing is lost. The mess would just destroy me.


----------



## Evenger14

sockpirate;13198321 said:


> lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!
> _*snip*_
> 
> This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.


Dude we used to have the same E-machines. In fact I just took out the fan to put in my new build! Check this out!





































The lights look purple for some reason in the pic. They are actually Blue. I had to completely rearrange my desk area for it, which doesn't bother me









Also, her name is Cruncher







Here is a parts list:

*MotherBoard:* ASRock 880G Pro3 Full ATX

*Power Supply:* Corsair 600W

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 3.2GHz

*RAM:* G.Skill 4GB (2x 2GB)

*HDD:* Hitachi 320GB

*DVD Drive:* LightScribe DVD/CD-ROM Read/Write

*GPU:* Onboard ATI Radeon HD 4250

*Case:* Cooler Master Elite 430

*O.S.:* Win. 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

*Fans:* 2x 120mm Blue LED Fans; 80mm Exhaust Fan

Before:

*Yeah this is what it looked like when I recovered from being sick a week and working on my aunts computer, please note I never let my room get like this, it is like this here because I was sick for a week.







*










If you want to see pics of the build:

My first budget gaming PC build.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13182277*
> Ya'll know what time it is!


hows is the internet reception up there nice place btw


----------



## gorb

he is posting setups he thinks looks nice, dude


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13220157*
> he is posting setups he thinks looks nice, dude


and people keep quoting *ALL* of the pics.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13220157*
> he is posting setups he thinks looks nice, dude


oh:doh:


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13220301*
> and people keep quoting *ALL* of the pics.


And? People always complain about they have bandwidth restrictions, but once the image is downloaded, you do not re download the image again. Unless you clear your browser data.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


he is posting setups he thinks looks nice, dude


Indeed.

That first one is definitely my favorite, the owner of the house had that specially built for his home office.

I think his name is George Of the something... I can't remember


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


And? People always complain about they have bandwidth restrictions, but once the image is downloaded, you do not re download the image again. Unless you clear your browser data.


Because then people have to scroll past 20 images that they've already seen


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I really wish I had a camera, my setup looks all clean after the cable management.. why oh why does my camera not turn on.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


Because then people have to scroll past 20 images that they've already seen


Get outa my thread pat


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Get outa my thread pat


nevar!!!!


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


and people keep quoting *ALL* of the pics.


i know, right? super annoying. also "hey nice place" when the pictures are of several places lol


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Just got a Steelseries 7G kb, really liking it so far




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankie*


TV/Game area:









PC area (gotta tidy it sometime lol):











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


holy snikeys... you should tidy up a bit











Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


lol.... WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL S--- BRICKS!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my best friends room , not all his comps , but the big acer monitor is, he repairs broken PCs on the side, hence all the laptops and the old e-machines on the ground.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I don't see how he gets anything done with all of that crammed together. I need order. Can't fit computers I'm fixing anywhere around my sigrig, just no room to spread things out so nothing is lost. The mess would just destroy me.



sweet pads guise


----------



## Evenger14

If you quote pics that are right above your post it's annoying, just delete the pics and type _*snip*_. But if it is 50 posts back it makes more sense.


----------



## waar

the multi picture quoting isn't that bad.

it's the people the quote it when the post is right above their reply that is annoying.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


the multi picture quoting isn't that bad.

it's the people the quote it when the post is right above their reply that is annoying.


IMO these should be the rules for quoting image posts:

1. If the post you want to quote is on the same page, and no one has posted any images after it, no quotes should be used, or just quote the text/username.

2. If someone posts pictures after the post you want to quote, I guess it's alright to quote the images. This is a bit of a grey area.

3. Different page = ok to quote images =D

These just seem to be the most logical way to go about quoting images..If the image(s) you're talking about is/are the last image(s) posted, why quote? I mean if someone posts a bunch of pictures, then quoting 1 is alright I guess.

Just my


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


IMO these should be the rules for quoting image posts:

1. If the post you want to quote is on the same page, and no one has posted any images after it, no quotes should be used, or just quote the text/username.

2. If someone posts pictures after the post you want to quote, I guess it's alright to quote the images. This is a bit of a grey area.

3. Different page = ok to quote images =D

These just seem to be the most logical way to go about quoting images..If the image(s) you're talking about is/are the last image(s) posted, why quote? I mean if someone posts a bunch of pictures, then quoting 1 is alright I guess.

Just my










Pages determined by which PPP setting?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13226038*
> Pages determined by which PPP setting?


change it from different page to a number of posts back,ie, 10-20 since most people would use the forum default.


----------



## gorb

people should just remove the image tags when quoting


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13229254*
> people should just remove the image tags when quoting


Because I'm lazy and usually too inpatient to do that, when I quote a mass amount of pics, I just click on the URL of all the pics and press backspace a couple of times.

This results in the broken image link symbol in the quote, since a picture with that URL was not found. So my picture quotes have missing image symbols quite often.


----------



## Alatar

I figured this thread might be a good place to ask without making a thread of my own...

Any suggestions for a nice chair? Preferably pretty cheap but I'll take a look at everything that seems good.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13229414*
> I figured this thread might be a good place to ask without making a thread of my own...
> 
> Any suggestions for a nice chair? Preferably pretty cheap but I'll take a look at everything that seems good.


price range? what type of chair as well? one that facilitates work or one that's comfy?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13229439*
> price range? what type of chair as well? one that facilitates work or one that's comfy?


under 300$, but cheaper is better.

I'm not looking for some rigid office chair, something comfy, relaxed and pretty wide would be nice









I'm not just sure what options I have, and I'd like to hear some opinions.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13229578*
> under 300$, but cheaper is better.
> 
> I'm not looking for some rigid office chair, something comfy, relaxed and pretty wide would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not just sure what options I have, and I'd like to hear some opinions.


awesome, Check out this one. I have a similar one from broyhill and has lasted quite well for 4 years of abuse. Officemax.com has tons of chairs and most are pretty good as long as you stick to executive chairs and real leather.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


awesome, Check out this one. I have a similar one from broyhill and has lasted quite well for 4 years of abuse. Officemax.com has tons of chairs and most are pretty good as long as you stick to executive chairs and real leather.


looks great! Thanks for the suggestion









I guess I'll check some other models that I find nice and then start searching the local stores and sites.


----------



## gorb

The next chair I buy will need to be mesh...my room always gets damned hot with all the crap I've got running in there :/


----------



## HometownHero

I'm in between desks at the moment and need new speakers so... be gentle. Also, you'll note the free Starbucks coffee, courtesy of earth day. This is my sig rig.

















Girlfriend's rig on my old desk. Sometimes I feel bad for her because she just gets all my hand-me-downs... but I love getting new gear







Her rig is literally my rig's mini me, spec wise and case wise.

















And, my PS3 and TV sit between us. Gotta distract her while I play SC2 somehow...


----------



## Evenger14

Nice setup


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;13220441*
> And? People always complain about they have bandwidth restrictions, but once the image is downloaded, you do not re download the image again. Unless you clear your browser data.


That's not the only reason, scrolling more than what is necessary is f***ing annoying. And even if it does only get downloaded once that still means you have to wait that one time. Also I have read the whole thread I don't need to see the pictures again.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

some pics ..
not yet done moving more stuff ..








---


----------



## mbudden

I like the Lego's. It's unique.


----------



## De-Zant

I quite like that setup. Simplistic without sacrificing much quality.


----------



## mbudden

I would say the same. It's really nice, not TOO simplistic. Some people go over board with simplicity. Now let's see if the entire room is like that.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Thanks guys its my first post in this thread!
I'll post more of the space soon.. not yet finished with the mess








I was also planning to replace the tabletop and extend it wall-to-wall ..
so I can move the monitor & speakers more to the left in middle of the window (moar desk space







)..


----------



## frickfrock999

Engage.

Girl included with setup


----------



## tensionz

This will ALWAYS be my favorite thread haha. Can't wait to move back home and start some fun projects.


----------



## Kerelm

IMG_2728 by Kerelm, on Flickr


IMG_2731 by Kerelm, on Flickr

just moved in, new setup.


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Engage.

Girl included with setup








































































ZOMG!!!! I love pic no.4








Brah!


----------



## OPENbracket

Almost as much as the watercooling thread!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

^lol


----------



## wooly

moved my setup downstairs lastnight and now connected to TV for football stream goodness


----------



## Wiremaster

We need more pictures of the dog.


----------



## mbudden

Then head to the DogForum or whatever it is that OCN owns.

But love wood floors.


----------



## wooly

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*   We need more pictures of the dog.  
his name is Patch


----------



## De-Zant

This thread = half pictures of setups and rooms, half pictures of dogs.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


~snip~
just moved in, new setup.


Shocker, lol


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feltadox1337*


ZOMG!!!! I love pic no.4








Brah!


You should have just quoted the 4th picture then.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wooly*


his name is Patch

http://www.woolybackjack.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/patch2.jpg[img]
[img]http://www.woolybackjack.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/patch3.jpg/img]

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHh_3xHrWTg[url]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Very nice. I like dogs.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]De-Zant[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=d0fcea543db45214df9417cadf870bcb&p=13242737#post13242737][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

This thread = half pictures of setups and rooms, half pictures of dogs.


A gross exaggeration, sir. This thread is made of 30% people's setups, 40% people quoting them, 20% people whining about the latter, and 10% random crap (including dogs, furries, plushes, etc).


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## wooly

that's not your room I don't see the salt!


----------



## mbudden

How do you deal with the mouse being so far away from the keyboard?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


How do you deal with the mouse being so far away from the keyboard?


easy i game at an angle.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


You should have just quoted the 4th picture then.


While I generally don't care that people quote pictures. I do agree in this case. Nothing worse than scrolling through stuff only to have to scroll up and count down 4.


----------



## kzone75

I'll leave these here..


----------



## Gunfire

You have a desk over there you know...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


You have a desk over there you know...


True, but it's not strong enough to keep a monitor on it..


----------



## iMagi

In my living room. sig rig


----------



## Evenger14

I always love the tri-Monitor setups when the monitors are the same size, makes it look so clean and sleek.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;13257107*
> I always love the tri-Monitor setups when the monitors are the same size, makes it look so clean and sleek.


You would hate my setup then.

3 mismatching monitors...


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13257114*
> You would hate my setup then.
> 
> 3 mismatching monitors...


mine was like that for a long time. now I got 3x 26" it's a great improvement. When you have different sized monitors your kinda limited as to what you can do on each screen. but don't get me wrong I'd take 3 mismatch ones over dual setup any day. unless they were 2 30" ers lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13257114*
> You would hate my setup then.
> 
> 3 mismatching monitors...


I don't _hate_ it, I just prefer when they are the same size. I spent a long time using a laptop monitor and a 18.5" monitor. Got used to it but didn't look sleek and cool. I really miss having two monitors for essays.. They made it so easy


----------



## amantonas

Here's my computer room. You can probably tell which setup is mine
























































Just put those lights in yesterday. I was bored, and I came across a broken IDE hard drive enclosure, so obviously I had to wire lights to it and put them behind my monitor.


----------



## mbudden

The brightness on those two screens are different.
If that was mine, that would bug the hell out of me.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amantonas*


Here's my computer room. You can probably tell which setup is mine









Just put those lights in yesterday. I was bored, and I came across a broken IDE hard drive enclosure, so obviously I had to wire lights to it and put them behind my monitor.


love it, leds look nice too!


----------



## De-Zant

My screen setup has 3 screens at very different brightness levels.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Heret|c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


My screen setup has 3 screens at very different brightness levels.

Haters gonna hate.


Hate hate hate hate

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13264903*
> My screen setup has 3 screens at very different brightness levels.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


I have a laptop and it's screen has 3 different brightness level sections on the same screen.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas;13264471*
> Here's my computer room. You can probably tell which setup is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -SNIP-
> Just put those lights in yesterday. I was bored, and I came across a broken IDE hard drive enclosure, so obviously I had to wire lights to it and put them behind my monitor.


Finally another person with cubicle desks in their house!









Office furniture really makes for the best workstations.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13268814*
> Finally another person with cubicle desks in their house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office furniture really makes for the best workstations.


Haha, they really do. I picked up these desks at a federal property auction a couple years ago. All the desks were $2 a piece







.


----------



## Mongol

New dual core addition:










Obligatory surround vision shot:


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;13268969*
> New dual core addition:
> -snip-


Nice! I just picked one of those up the other day, too! Not for myself, but still.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13269399*
> Nice! I just picked one of those up the other day, too! Not for myself, but still.


WoW, plushies and furry art. Hell that aint stereotypical at all XD

EDIT: Add awesome DnB :3


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13269399*
> *snip*


ha...small world.









I needed something a little larger than the Droid for surfin'
Speedy lil bugger too, dual core with windows upgrade and 4GB Readyboost added. (even HD6250 embedded video with HDMI out...works great)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;13268969*


Oh that desktop is awesome. You got a link?


----------



## blooder11181

1. main desk
sig rig
and imac g3 233 bondi blue
40gb ide
96mb ram (32mb+64mb)
2. powerdesk
samtron 75E
powermac g4 466mhz digital audio
784mb ram pc133
geforce 2 mx 32mb agp
120gb ide
lg dvdrw

3. main pc
see on pic 1 on the top
and trash bag
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4274









my cats rita on the left and estrelinha on the right


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Oh that desktop is awesome. You got a link?


Absolutely:

http://www.triplemonitorbackgrounds....e/tron.jpg.php










I have most of their wallpapers.


----------



## Boyboyd

Had to re-jig it to fit on 2 screens but it worked out ok.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is that super or turbo charged? They used to be supercharged but i believe they swapped it for a turbo to save money










its the turbo chargered version now. they had super chargers on them when they first came out. They sound so amazing....i lovee my S though. Its got a lot of speed, fun to drive, turns on a dime (well obviously becuase of the size lol) and a head turner. All stock right now, gonna do some more to it. I am impressed though this car makes a really neat sound when you shift at higher rpms (3.5k-4k) kind of like the blow off valves only not soo....cheesey...lol

all in all im very happy with it and honestly i would recommend it to anybody that wants a fun car with a lot of stock options...this thing is fantastic on the inside and really really roomy.....im 6'4"







and have like 4-6 inches of head room and have had 4 people in it. LOVE MINI <3


----------



## ilhe4e12345

my cats rita on the left and estrelinha on the right[/QUOTE]

i love your cats.....especially the one on the left...grey cats are so pretty


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


*snip*


NP buddy...and hey, that looks pretty good.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Infernus-cz

im curious about the screensaver... could you tell me?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*


im curious about the screensaver... could you tell me?


this


----------



## odin2free

I like the 06 Subaru model in the upper right hand corner







main sponser car for falken? i swear i have seen it before


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz;13275856*
> im curious about the screensaver... could you tell me?


HTC Sense? My guess is it just shows you the time and flips like it does on Androids.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz;13275856*
> im curious about the screensaver... could you tell me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13276080*
> this


It's called Fliqlo. You can download it here for free.









http://www.9031.com/downloads/screensavers.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;13276087*
> I like the 06 Subaru model in the upper right hand corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main sponser car for falken? i swear i have seen it before


It might be, I'm not sure. I'll take a better pic of it for ya when I get home.


----------



## wooly

just grabbed that myself, ta


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


this


Screensaver is Fliqlo Clock.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



It might be, I'm not sure. I'll take a better pic of it for ya when I get home.


Awsome i think it is its a nice model though have the 04 wrc model from subaru dealership they gave me when i got a car ( was very nice working with them







i like awd to a point now people have them and not use them for what they are built for ;P rally baby thats where it is at)


----------



## mwlhrh




----------



## Evenger14

Love the setup man. I have always been a fan of tri-moniters. Anymore is too much. So whats with all the fans?


----------



## mwlhrh

?fans?...or the grills?


----------



## tensionz

Very nice mega setup.


----------



## Evenger14

Sorry, I mean the grills.


----------



## frickfrock999

The return...

of the fallen.




































This one is in HDR, it looks simply unreal


----------



## rdrdrdrd

where is the second one? those mountains look beautiful


----------



## waar

they over did the HDR on that one


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwlhrh;13284341*


+
nice set up. expensive too. but couldnt u have spent the extra $200 for better table and chair? lol


----------



## HaVoK C89

man..some of yall got some really beautiful places!


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

It's me again - I moved my rig out of the bed room, and into the living room:










Sorry for the lamps hanging wierd - but I had to move the dining table, so that problem will be fixed tomorrow.

























Sorry for the cable mess under the table.
And yes - it is my own MAME Cabinet


----------



## alpha215

FreakaZoidDK,

How do you handle the glare?


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haquocdung*


FreakaZoidDK,

How do you handle the glare?


From the sun outside?

Well not that difficult because I have curtains, didn't want to show you guys that I mostly sit in the room dark, lol =)


----------



## XSCounter

Shared house so nothing fancy







Uni life ftw!


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13292497*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the cable mess under the table.
> And yes - it is my own MAME Cabinet


How do you like the Chieftech Bravo? I was thinking about getting one a while back for modding but I never had the chance.


----------



## Boyboyd

See if anyone can spot the deliberate mistake











yeah, need to tidy up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Standing speaker way off to the side nowhere near your seat?


----------



## Boyboyd

I only really use them for music. It doesn't bother me really. It's a bit weird watching videos and the voices are nowhere near the screen. Lol

Edit. I see what you mean. Nah it's not that. Just an error when they stitched together.


----------



## frickfrock999

Boyd, your place looks awesome.

I'll be over tomorrow, see you then.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13297018*
> Boyd, your place looks awesome.
> 
> I'll be over tomorrow, see you then.


Thanks. You'll never find me. I'm waaaaaay out in the countryside.


----------



## koven

looks like a cozy space, nice KEF's


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13297042*
> Thanks. You'll never find me..


Actually, I heard a bird call over your mic from a species that's indigenous to one particular area....


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;13297066*
> looks like a cozy space, nice KEF's


Thanks. Well spotted. You have sharp eyes.


----------



## Shadow_XG

Nvm


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13296566*
> See if anyone can spot the deliberate mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, need to tidy up.


the cat is really suppose to be black!


----------



## caraboose

Looks like you got some porn on your right monitor.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


How do you like the Chieftech Bravo? I was thinking about getting one a while back for modding but I never had the chance.


Yes its the bravo. Kindda vintage . Only mods ive done is painting the front white and setting blue LED behind that


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


See if anyone can spot the deliberate mistake











yeah, need to tidy up.


Dude, how did you manage to get a hold of Gandalf's shack, and did you find any cool hidden magical things when you moved in?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Dude, how did you manage to get a hold of Gandalf's shack, and did you find any cool hidden magical things when you moved in?


There was this white horse, but i got rid of it.

The mistake is that my camera bag has been duplicated, and my counter...thing is bent in the middle.


----------



## Infernus-cz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Looks like you got some porn on your right monitor.


i totally think its a pr0n !!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

It's adobe lightroom.

Sort-of porn...


----------



## Madman340

Hawt.


----------



## YanYan001

A lot of nice window view here.

Here's what it looks like without a nice window and without a great view.


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13304402*
> There was this white horse, but i got rid of it.
> 
> The mistake is that my camera bag has been duplicated, and my counter...thing is bent in the middle.












I only realised the bending when u said but now its really noticeable lol.


----------



## Konkistadori

Boyboyd how big is your room? how many square meters? :d.. Anyways looooks nice place to sit around







.. I really cant post any pics from my rooom.. It is soo messy atm ... But if someone really really wants to see it i can take pics from my landfill site


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;13317921*
> Boyboyd how big is your room? how many square meters? :d.. Anyways looooks nice place to sit around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I really cant post any pics from my rooom.. It is soo messy atm ... But if someone really really wants to see it i can take pics from my landfill site


It's 'L' shape. But it measures 6x6. I'm really luck to be able to have the top floor to myself. Thinking about moving out soon but im really gonna miss my floor D:


----------



## ListeR

Just a quick picture of my setup here..



The PC's below :
Left one is my XBMC, which is hooked up to the TV and the Surround Sound system.
Middle-one is not in use at the moment.. Missing a GFX (lent it to a friend..)
The right one is my main.

...And then we have the Xbox360 ofc


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ListeR*


Just a quick picture of my setup here..



The PC's below :
Left one is my XBMC, which is hooked up to the TV and the Surround Sound system.
Middle-one is not in use at the moment.. Missing a GFX (lent it to a friend..)
The right one is my main.

...And then we have the Xbox360 ofc










EY! ... I know that room ..







.. Hey mate - nice little setup you got going there =)


----------



## ListeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


EY! ... I know that room ..







.. Hey mate - nice little setup you got going there =)


/me knows


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Marin

Back home for the break and I forgot my HHKB. Awesome.


----------



## EpicPie

Macbook + windows?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Macbook + windows?










Yeah.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*












So you live in a hotel?


----------



## AgentHydra

Unfortunately I had to use flash









Had to take the stand off my monitor to get it to fit... hate being in a dorm lol.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris*


So you live in a hotel?


Does it matter where someone lives?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris*


So you live in a hotel?


Yes I do, ujelly?
Parents own the place.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Does it matter where someone lives?










Yes.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Macbook + windows?










My MacBook is on Windows. I live in the USSR though.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Yes.


This


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Yes I do, ujelly?
Parents own the place.


Which chain?
Is it the one with the RFID tracker chips in the towels so people don't steal them?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Which chain?
Is it the one with the RFID tracker chips in the towels so people don't steal them?


lolno. It's not a chain, it's their own company.


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agenthydra*


unfortunately i had to use flash









had to take the stand off my monitor to get it to fit... Hate being in a dorm lol.











lolol


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;13324017*
> Yeah.


I need to do this for my wife's macbook...so I can use it once in awhile...


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;13324193*
> Unfortunately I had to use flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to take the stand off my monitor to get it to fit... hate being in a dorm lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> How did you get that cooler into that case? I've used that case, it's pretty thin.


----------



## Iconoclast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;13288024*
> +
> nice set up. expensive too. but couldnt u have spent the extra $200 for better table and chair? lol


You have to respect a man with priorities.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Yep, those are framed DBZ jigsaw puzzles. I'm still in high school hahaha. I'd like a Filco Wristrest to complete me..


----------



## HometownHero

Haha, its alright, that otaku tenkeyless makes up for them. Also, watch your ID, its in one of those pictures it looks like.


----------



## Evenger14

^^ You have the perfect desk for dual monitors, you should look into getting another, cool setup.


----------



## supremo0824

Just wanna say Hi to all the peeps in this thread
btw, i love this thread lol
specially when the "Chocolate Connoisseur" posts incredible computer room pics that is a work of art and very modern.
just wanna share mine too
nothing special lol


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Haha, its alright, that otaku tenkeyless makes up for them. Also, watch your ID, its in one of those pictures it looks like.


Haha I know I don't think I'll have much to worry about, it's my school ID


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


+
nice set up. expensive too. but couldnt u have spent the extra $200 for better table and chair? lol


HAH same type of table im using atm... Went outside and got it so I could fit my 3 new monitors.


----------



## Blackbrere

Some of you guys have great setups.









Nothing special but since i'm away at uni for most of the year I dont have much time to work on it.


----------



## De-Zant

The images don't work. You need to end the image tags with [/IMG].


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The images don't work. You need to end the image tags with [/IMG].


They work for me


----------



## Blackbrere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The images don't work. You need to end the image tags with [/IMG].


Yeah i fixed it : )


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


They work for me


That's because he fixed them


----------



## Marin

Resizing the pics would be awesome.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

My desk is a bit mashed up from the chair and a bunch of other crap.

Sorry for the picture quality, it's from my phone.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Resizing the pics would be awesome.


~660KB files.
Quit complaining.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That's because he fixed them


Obviously


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


My desk is a bit mashed up from the chair and a bunch of other crap.

Sorry for the picture quality, it's from my phone.











Love those red fans with the Antec 900


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


HAH same type of table im using atm... Went outside and got it so I could fit my 3 new monitors.











That's a pretty sharp angle on those peripheral displays. I can't have mine angled in so far and feel comfortable.


----------



## Komder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Haha, its alright, that otaku tenkeyless makes up for them. Also, watch your ID, its in one of those pictures it looks like.


Too late KGB haz your infos now


----------



## HometownHero

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Komder*   Too late KGB haz your infos now







  
Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## frickfrock999

*Devious Potency. *










*Subtle Comprehension.
*









*The Dean.*










*Rudimentary Beauty.*










And for the big finish...

*The Vagabond Supreme.*


----------



## FEAR.

I love that second to last one.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13334891*
> *Devious Potency.*


I love this one...nice ambient lights.


----------



## supremo0824

Damn... those are some nice room setups Frickfrock99
where are you getting all of this images
holy cowz batman!
i have to agree with GianCCD, the ambient light is very calm and relaxin


----------



## Florencite

How is the lighting behind the monitor achieved? If you know could you answer my thread here about wall lighting


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

@frickfrock99: I have to know. Where do you find these amazing setups?!


----------



## cd_rom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


@frickfrock99: I have to know. Where do you find these amazing setups?!


I believe most of the pics are from here:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/lifehacker-workspace-showandtell/


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cd_rom*


I believe most of the pics are from here:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/lifehacker-workspace-showandtell/


Thank you!!!

Oh neat, your first rep, too!


----------



## AresSs

hell yo dawgs §§§


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresSs;13368387*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yo dawgs §§§


Looks good - nice one mate

But could you share you information on your rig with us?

You can put in the details in your siganture from the control panel - welcome to OCN!


----------



## AresSs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13368395*
> Looks good - nice one mate
> 
> But could you share you information on your rig with us?
> 
> You can put in the details in your siganture from the control panel - welcome to OCN!


thanks for tips bro. done !


----------



## DarkZero375

Hey there. Just joined and wanted to post my computer corner...








...and my gaming corner


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresSs;13368584*
> thanks for tips bro. done !


Anytime







... Decent system you got there too


----------



## General_Jaja

You got a big ass mouse pad O_O


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;13375239*
> You got a big ass mouse pad O_O


Who?


----------



## keesh

Saw this thread on the front page, and I was totally amazed at how many posts there are! I haven't gotten a chance to look at more than a few, but I am sure there are some amazing setups in there that would make me drool. Well here is mine:

New 23" asus LCD... awesome 2 ms piece of buttah that I got only days ago.









and here is the 47 inch 120 hz LCD which I watch star wars on and play NFS unleashed 2 with:









^^I forgot to add that you can kind of see one of my surround sound speakers in the second picture on the top left, and you can see the sub next to the TV stand. makes basically any game pants-****tingly-awesome. especially with 200 dollars of HDMI cabling.

heres my dog in my t shirt


----------



## Mongol

$200 HDMI cable? You've been had.


----------



## De-Zant

HDMI cables are pretty much identical in the low end and high end spectrum. It doesn't matter how much it costs, it will always look the same if it's one of the <30m ones.

It mattered with VGA cables... And RCA. And every other analog connection.


----------



## gorb

I'm hoping he was joking about that :/

edit: analog cables (provided they are of decent quality) will perform just as well as $1000 cables.


----------



## mbudden

I don't know how people can live with wires being all over the place. They go infront of the door, not to mention up and over the door. Crazy.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13377416*
> I'm hoping he was joking about that :/
> 
> edit: analog cables (provided they are of decent quality) will perform just as well as $1000 cables.


the difference in the quality of analog cables is quite noticeable if you have a good setup. Shielding is the most important part of analog cables, without good shielding you will have tons of interference. That makes the difference between $5 and say $50 or $100 ones. Digital it definitely doesn't matter, but if you are using analog you're a fool not to buy good cables.


----------



## mbudden

The only time you need pricey HDMI cables is when you're going over long distances, that is when you want to start looking at getting SHDMI cables.


----------



## atennisplayah

Frickfrock my friend (#15535)...you seem to have a balla setup for every mood in your life?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13377819*
> the difference in the quality of analog cables is quite noticeable if you have a good setup. *Shielding is the most important part of analog cables, without good shielding you will have tons of interference.* That makes the difference between $5 and say $50 or $100 ones. Digital it definitely doesn't matter, but if you are using analog you're a fool not to buy good cables.


Quoted

For

Truth


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13377819*
> the difference in the quality of analog cables is quite noticeable if you have a good setup. Shielding is the most important part of analog cables, without good shielding you will have tons of interference. That makes the difference between $5 and say $50 or $100 ones. Digital it definitely doesn't matter, but if you are using analog you're a fool not to buy good cables.


I did say quality cables. Monoprice or BJC is all you need.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13377985*
> Quoted
> 
> For
> 
> Truth


Yup. The poor shielding in this crappy VGA cable I use with this sony GDM-F520 is causing me a lot of trouble.

I should go cable hunting but I got no idea what works properly and what doesn't. Gotta look stuff up first, methinks.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13378004*
> I did say quality cables. Monoprice or BJC is all you need.


Monoprice. Just bought a 10' HDMI cable for less than 10$.


----------



## Alex132

you thinks?
Me knows


----------



## shibbiness

Cables Schmables


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I love it it's getting better and better









I return to drawing and I have a working mechanical keyboard again! yay .

I couldn't stop myself from buying the blackwidow ultimate keyboard







it looks awesome and make taptaptap taptaptaptap sound


----------



## Jawzoe

So.. I've been browsing this thread for a while, and i finally decided to make me my own account and post some pictures of my own place.

So here we go













































So what do you guys think?









By the way.. The last picture might not be to related to the thread, but I figured that I wanted to post it anyways


----------



## jellis142

The tower is very much part of the Computer Room, so I think it's appropriate







Be sure to fill out your specifications for your HAF, I'm interested to know what's running in there...I see a Corsair H50/H70 and two cards lol.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jawzoe*


So.. I've been browsing this thread for a while, and i finally decided to make me my own account and post some pictures of my own place.

So here we go









*snip*

So what do you guys think?









By the way.. The last picture might not be to related to the thread, but I figured that I wanted to post it anyways










Would you happen to know the name of your desk?


----------



## Jawzoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


Would you happen to know the name of your desk?


Sorry, but I've got no idea what desk that is. My mom bought it to me a while ago.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Love those red fans with the Antec 900


They're the stock blue ones with some 3mm red LED's I got from eBay. Slightly brighter than the original lights too.


----------



## Lunatic721

I do not believe I spent more than $500 on everything you will see below.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Living room setup with my AMD rig hooked up to the 58" inch


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Looks great mate ...







.. Nice living I wish I had something like that


----------



## iCeMaN57

Thanks man. I have to swap out AVR's and the NAS but I will tidy up the wires soon


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

None the less You have a killer setup







.. I really like it .. mine isnt as cool .. My setup is here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-1547.html#post13292497


----------



## gorb

what's wrong with your current avr?


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13407359*
> what's wrong with your current avr?


Doesn't support 3d







I'm moving that to my bedroom with my 46" XBR


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13407075*
> None the less You have a killer setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I really like it .. mine isnt as cool .. My setup is here: http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-1547.html#post13292497


You are nuts! your setup> mine lol We can trade


----------



## iCeMaN57

Decided to hook up my Sony 32" XBR9 to my alienware lol...

















Amd rig hooked up to Sammy plasma


----------



## subassy

I've been lurking this thread for a long time now and I think I can finally contribute.

Of course I'll be moving in next week so this is pretty out dated as soon as I post anyway. Perhaps I look at my own post again in a year with nostalgia...or something.

Sorry for the quality. I'm an unskilled photographer and this is the best I could get out of my HTC Incredible (the device itself I think is capable of more).

First here's a shot of my main desk. Behind the monitors is a little table with my roku on it (it has a CD on top of it).










Then there's a little innovation I came up with recently: a "test lab" area of the apartment I was going to dedicate just to servers and working on PCs. I wish I had thought of this 8 eight months ago instead of right before the move.

Here's the first shot of the lab area. I had a lot of trouble getting good shot of this for some reason. I guess because I can't stand back far enough to get everything in one shot.










And another shot for a different angle:










Ya that's three different desktops in that pic. The one one the bottom there is out-of-commission I just haven't figured out what to do with it yet. Actually the "ad-NAS-eam" of the signature link below is piled on top of the black one there now so it's more like four at the moment.

What's not really pictured (not for lack of trying) is my attempt at cable management between devices and the long green cat5 cables that connects my two GigE switches between my desktop and the test lab area. I'm actually quite happy with it despite it's apparent lack of use.


----------



## leighteam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AresSs*











hell yo dawgs Â§Â§Â§


you ever get kinky with those speakers?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leighteam*


you ever get kinky with those speakers?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leighteam*


you ever get kinky with those speakers?
































I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam;13425004*
> you ever get kinky with those speakers?


avatar VERY creepily fits...


----------



## iCeMaN57

^Lol...

Starting making my scheming / game room...
****************WORK IN PROGRESS*******************
So I'm not going to bother with wire management until my new desk comes in...
BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## blooder11181

is that weapon real or airsoft?


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13297042*
> Thanks. You'll never find me. I'm waaaaaay out in the countryside.


Why do you remind me of oliver92??

because had almost similar room to you? or have you somehow changed your name?


----------



## iCeMaN57

^^Lol forgot about the Mauser there, but yea it's real...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow19935;13428756*
> Why do you remind me of oliver92??
> 
> because had almost similar room to you? or have you somehow changed your name?


We have really similar houses. I think his is 50 years older though.

He also likes to repeat letters like I did.


----------



## xartion




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57;13428787*
> ^^Lol forgot about the Mauser there, but yea it's real...


now thas a p90 OMG
i like the quick magazine realod


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


now thas a p90 OMG
i like the quick magazine realod


Yup, I got the little brother too


----------



## Section-9

New place so new setup. Here it is:


----------



## semajha

^ man that's nice! but move that grenade into a different room.


----------



## XxRZxX

Is anyone else getting extremely jealous?


----------



## shnur

lol

I can't figure out why you'd have a grenade in such a nice room, but it definitely looks awesome!


----------



## Section-9

It's a dummy hand grenade, hollow on the inside. Got it at an army surplus store.

I ain't that crazy.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57;13434831*
> Yup, I got the little brother too


Your name + pictures of your firearms makes me think you're Iceman from Top Gun.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13436407*
> Your name + pictures of your firearms makes me think you're Iceman from Top Gun.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57;13434831*
> Yup, I got the little brother too


i love the 5.7mm round and guns


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;13438242*
> i love the 5.7mm round and guns


I love them too. Next on my list is HK MR556


----------



## B3RGY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


Yup, I got the little brother too


















Nice guns, all i have my Red Ryder








Oh wait...


----------



## Evenger14

^^
Lol


----------



## KG363

how does shooting the 5.7 compare to normal pistol calibers?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;13446197*
> how does shooting the 5.7 compare to normal pistol calibers?


its like shoting a 5.56mm round but a little better


----------



## Secretninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;13446400*
> its like shoting a 5.56mm round but a little better


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;13446400*
> its like shoting a 5.56mm round but a little better


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57;13434831*
> Yup, I got the little brother too


Haha gun and computer. I love both! You must have some serious money!

I often wonder how many people on OCN own firearm. Probably a high percentage. Maybe someone should start a "Show us your gun" thread in off-topic.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13446443*


HK G3A3 7,62MM when i was in the army








need to see again the videos m4 5.56mm vs fn five seven


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;13446522*
> Haha gun and computer. I love both! You must have some serious money!
> 
> I often wonder how many people on OCN own firearm. Probably a high percentage. Maybe someone should start a "Show us your gun" thread in off-topic.


Here it is!
http://www.overclock.net/member-run-clubs/247013-ocn-firearms-owners-thread.html


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;13446522*
> Haha gun and computer. I love both! You must have some serious money!
> 
> I often wonder how many people on OCN own firearm. Probably a high percentage. Maybe someone should start a "Show us your gun" thread in off-topic.


Yeah I'd love to join, but because I live in this country called Canada we're extremely limited on the type of firearms we can have...
Any air guns over 500FPS are illegual and you need the permit to bare arms, which is







to get.
Then we can only have semi-auto's at best. Forget about owning any automatic here...


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;13446678*
> Here it is!
> http://www.overclock.net/member-run-clubs/247013-ocn-firearms-owners-thread.html


Nice! I didn't know such a thread exist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13446706*
> Yeah I'd love to join, but because I live in this country called Canada we're extremely limited on the type of firearms we can have...
> Any air guns over 500FPS are illegual and you need the permit to bare arms, which is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get.
> Then we can only have semi-auto's at best. Forget about owning any automatic here...


I know Canadian gun laws are stricter than most states in the US, but I've always thought you can still obtain a firearm easily if you have a clean background. Maybe its because you live in Montreal. Well yeah, that sucks man, "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."

ALRIGHT BACK ON TOPIC NO MORE FIREARM TALK


----------



## pmrballer123

this thread is becoming OFF TOPIC


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;13447259*
> Nice! I didn't know such a thread exist.
> 
> I know Canadian gun laws are stricter than most states in the US, but I've always thought you can still obtain a firearm easily if you have a clean background. Maybe its because you live in Montreal. Well yeah, that sucks man, "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety."
> 
> ALRIGHT BACK ON TOPIC NO MORE FIREARM TALK


Well it is easy, but takes a long time to be checked and it's a lot more limited in what KIND we can get.









Alright back on topic


----------



## DarthBaiter

Back on track...

My home set up...










The desk is a 12' long butchers block I got from my old store. It's over 2" thick...









P.S. Yes that is a pool noodle head rest on my Aeron chair.


----------



## xtascox

Still need to do some decorating but this is my layout at the moment










Close up:


----------



## Gunfire

Looks like you left Macro on in the first pic.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Looks like you left Macro on in the first pic.


I am the anti-photographer


----------



## frickfrock999

*Crysis.*



















*Benevolence.*










*Ghost In The City.*










*Nap.*


----------



## Evenger14

I love the "Ghost in the City" setup, looks so sexy!


----------



## Shane1244

The Crysis one is almost like my dream room. I want black furinature on black bamboo floors with large bright green plants.


----------



## csm725

How can you afford all of these setups? :O


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


How can you afford all of these setups? :O


They're not mine, I just create the titles


----------



## csm725

Are they in your property or do you just go around taking pictures through other rich people's windows?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Are they in your property or do you just go around taking pictures through other rich people's windows?










He gets them off flickr.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Are they in your property or do you just go around taking pictures through other rich people's windows?










Yes, I seduce the housewives to let me in and then proceed to snap photos of their husband's offices.

It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## csm725

Thought so. <3


----------



## Evenger14

Internet sarcasm FTW!


----------



## csm725

Who says he was sarcastic?


----------



## Evenger14

Well if he wasn't that's kinda creepy, and ya need a therapist or something lol.


----------



## csm725

OCN is creepy. The point is to scare people away.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Yes, I seduce the housewives to let me in and then proceed to snap photos of their husband's offices.

It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


Do you offer the housewives box's of exotic chocolate while you do that? or do you keep that for yourself to snack on


----------



## Evenger14

Yeah, but OCN is also the best place to get up to date and reliable info on computers. Also,we are getting off topic...










Back on topic, I might be adding a 20" Samsung to my setup soon, found one o Craigslist and hopefully I'll be getting it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Yes, *I seduce the housewives* to let me in and then proceed to snap photos of their husband's offices.

It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


With chocolate.


----------



## csm725

No, with B**bz.


----------



## Paradox me

Not very pretty, just moved.




























Coffee table is temporary until I get an actual monitor and move the PC over to the desk.


----------



## InerTia*

It was a really warm day


----------



## Evenger14

How do you read text on that when you're that far away? I did that with my 42" once and it was difficult for me, at least.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;13465681*
> How do you read text on that when you're that far away? I did that with my 42" once and it was difficult for me, at least.


maybe you should see if your eyes are okay.

My fiance don't use glasses, and our TV even longer away, and when running at fullHD on the MediaCenter, she can still read it - So can I - and I'm using glasses


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;13465681*
> How do you read text on that when you're that far away? I did that with my 42" once and it was difficult for me, at least.


Uhh what?

If you can't read at that distance when the text is that big, get glasses.


----------



## Paradox me

I have my desktop icons and text set to 150% and occasionally zoom in on websites in Firefox, but it's not too hard to see unless I'm reading a wall of text.

It's nice for games, but I am starting to miss a monitor for normal use.


----------



## buddyboy

My Temporary setup for the summer...


----------



## kcuestag

Looks very clean and organized!


----------



## frickfrock999

I've decided I'm in a bit of a muted color mood today.

Enjoy.









*Red Velvet.*










*Green Azure.*









*
White Purity.*










*Black Absence.*


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13494943*
> I've decided I'm in a bit of a muted color mood today.
> 
> Enjoy.


Decent!! I love the Green Azure and White Purity. Also nice job with the names, I just recently learned that white is a color that resembles "purity". I don't know why I posted that lol


----------



## PixelFreakz

Sorry this pic is soo grainy.. taken with my droid 2. My room (the clean half lol) and my recently upgraded system. Running a 6970 Lightning... no plans to upgrade for a while lol...


----------



## bfe_vern

@PixelFreakz - Is that a dual portrait setup?


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;13496386*
> @PixelFreakz - Is that a dual portrait setup?


Yup, dual potrait. When I feel like it I change the middle to potrait to go eyefinity. Landscape is a bit too space consuming for that corner.. but I like the current workflow of the dual potrait vs the eyefinity... and it allows my little bro to play his PS3 on the middle screen.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13494943*
> I've decided I'm in a bit of a muted color mood today.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Azure.*


Hmm.. the OXY10 doesn't quite fit the pic...


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;13496591*
> Yup, dual potrait. When I feel like it I change the middle to potrait to go eyefinity. Landscape is a bit too space consuming for that corner.. but I like the current workflow of the dual potrait vs the eyefinity... and it allows my little bro to play his PS3 on the middle screen.


I haven't thought about using a dual portrait setup before. But now that I think of it I may try it out. +1 rep for ya!

When I had my 360 attached to one of my monitors I use to do the same. Then my boy can play next to me while I was on the web.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Got me a new bookshelf.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;13498496*
> I haven't thought about using a dual portrait setup before. But now that I think of it I may try it out. +1 rep for ya!
> 
> When I had my 360 attached to one of my monitors I use to do the same. Then my boy can play next to me while I was on the web.


Thanks man. Only thing about the dual portrait is that they wont have a full wallpaper. But I doubt that matters much lol.


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Thanks man. Only thing about the dual portrait is that they wont have a full wallpaper. But I doubt that matters much lol.


Can always use Ultramon to fix that though.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13498576*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> very nice! looks so cozy.
> 
> ---
> 
> here is a panorama of my battle room from my bed... i love it in here [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13502140*
> very nice! looks so cozy.


Thanks! Your room looks fantastic as well! Is that an Ikea Billy bookshelf?


----------



## Mootsfox

Hawaiian Breeze ftw!


----------



## Shinhidora

Did some cleaning up and tada! Dont mind the cable madness under my desk (and pretty much everywhere else), still gotta fix that









edit: and I just noticed on the picture, damn there s a lot of dust in here







vacuum time!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;13446522*
> Haha gun and computer. I love both! You must have some serious money!
> 
> I often wonder how many people on OCN own firearm. Probably a high percentage. Maybe someone should start a "Show us your gun" thread in off-topic.


I think quite a few of us do










and I already have a thread for that in off topic









http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/877908-calling-all-gun-owners-enthusiests.html


----------



## Lunatic721

End of semester room cleaning: DONE.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Took my TV away and actually started using it as a TV instead of a monitor. So back to just the 24", and 18.5" when I need it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for the crappy pic...


----------



## whocarez

The little space I have ^_^


----------



## gorb

cat :3


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez;13517366*
> The little space I have ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Cool speakers.


----------



## whocarez

Thanks, they sound really good lol


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## Shev7chenko

Mine...


----------



## jellis142

^ I have that desk







Yours looks much nicer.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;13520586*
> ^ I have that desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks much nicer.


Haha thanks. I love the way glass looks but I doubt I will ever get one again...

Keeping it clean is a pain!


----------



## jellis142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Haha thanks. I love the way glass looks but I doubt I will ever get one again...

Keeping it clean is a pain!


Keeping it clean is a full-time job







Next time it's wood, but I got mine for free, so I'll deal with the maintainance.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;13520645*
> Keeping it clean is a full-time job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time it's wood, but I got mine for free, so I'll deal with the maintainance.


That is too funny! I got mine as a gift from my folks. I am also gonna go with a wood desk next time.


----------



## armyslowrdr

no doubt that glass desks are hard to keep looking good; I gave my Z line to my son yesterday and got the below (from Ikea) (I mean the atatched..lol)
even though white, as long as I can keep my eating somewhat at bay, just an occasional dusting or damp cloth wipe will hopefully suffice.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Haha thanks. I love the way glass looks but I doubt I will ever get one again...

Keeping it clean is a pain!


Agreed.

I own a glass desk also..


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Agreed.

I own a glass desk also..


I hate mine too .. -.-


----------



## Oaff

Modified Ikea workbench


----------



## bfe_vern

^Love the whiteboard! Gotta have one in your war room!


----------



## Oaff

Absolutely, and only $10 at home depot. The top that the monitors is mounted on is carbon fiber, a leftover part from a stereo shop I used to own.


----------



## Morizuno




----------



## systemlayers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas;13264471*
> Here's my computer room. You can probably tell which setup is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights in yesterday. I was bored, and I came across a broken IDE hard drive enclosure, so obviously I had to wire lights to it and put them behind my monitor.


Series 9000 now those are invincible desks


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;13538936*


Nice chair, what is it?


----------



## tyrone44

ace chair

gonna invest in a new one this weekend


----------



## elikim

also curious about that chair. it looks super comfy.


----------



## koven

looks like a staples chair


----------



## Nova.

Chair from Staples (or Home Depot). I know beacuse I am sitting in one xD and they are very comfortable. Got mine about 4 years ago and its still going strong altough with some scratch marks.


----------



## frickfrock999

A couple fresh ones for today.
I hope you enjoy the titles, they took me forever









*A Dedication To Everything Zebra.
*










*Havana Bliss.
*









*Peaceful Dungeon.*









*
Light In An Hourglass.*










*Blue Yonder.*


----------



## snoball

Blue Yonder







!!!!


----------



## systemlayers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Chair from Staples (or Home Depot). I know beacuse I am sitting in one xD and they are very comfortable. Got mine about 4 years ago and its still going strong altough with some scratch marks.


Thought it looked like a global or other chinese variant







. Staples sells good cheap office furniture imo. I know because I work for a furniture company (my desk is just a franken creation of random free parts) and we can't compete at their end.


----------



## pmrballer123

The pictures look alittle funny because there stitched together but you get the idea

OLD:









CURRENT:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

frickfrock99

those wallpapers looks great

OCN have a official awesome wallpapers thread or something like that to share those pics ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


frickfrock99

those wallpapers looks great

OCN have a official awesome wallpapers thread or something like that to share those pics ?


Oh sorry, they're not my setups, I just do the titles









I have no idea where those illusive wallpapers are.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Uhh what?

If you can't read at that distance when the text is that big, get glasses.


GOOD RESPONSE MATE! Good to see you know what your talking about









Idiot...


----------



## PixelFreakz

here we go.. Got some pics from a real camera this time and of the entire setup.








Tell me what you think!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13544670*
> Oh sorry, they're not my setups, I just do the titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought Chicago was looking a little different than the last time I was there


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;13557192*
> here we go.. Got some pics from a real camera this time and of the entire setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think!


Well I for one wish I had gone with a corner desk now









Also, I like it!


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy;13557817*
> Well I for one wish I had gone with a corner desk now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I like it!


Lol. thanks man. To be fair the triple monitor stand takes a lot of the desk space that I could be using for organizing my work in front of me... and it doesnt really fit "in the corner" like I intended it to







, but I like it. I still think when I finally get my hands on Hawx 2 it'll be awesome. However, I do Love my setup and wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13544659*
> frickfrock99
> 
> those wallpapers looks great
> 
> OCN have a official awesome wallpapers thread or something like that to share those pics ?


The Blue Yonder wallpaper can be found here on interfacelift.com

Its called Gamut, I used to have it on a while ago, my sister still has it on her laptop.
Link: Gamut


----------



## iCeMaN57

Working on new desk...


----------



## shnur

And not used lol


----------



## iCeMaN57

It is now....


----------



## prmax

Here is the reorg of my space.


----------



## fibre_optics

lol sup this is me?


----------



## snoball

My head hurts Mr. Fibre_optics.


----------



## fibre_optics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13577848*
> My head hurts Mr. Fibre_optics.


Sorry all i had to hand was my ipod, as my dslr is currently awaiting maintainance


----------



## iCrap

Mine ATM


















Wow. horrible quality pics -_-...


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## sarge88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buddyboy*


My Temporary setup for the summer...










Very nice setup you got there.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex132

Only got pics of the desk, cant be bothered to take more xD


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Only got pics of the desk, cant be bothered to take more xD

snip


Nice calendar. Uh, 2009?


----------



## ryanbob1234

Here's my desk's sorry about mess.

Got my two out of 6 rigs plugged in atm, the compaq is used for basic as hell gaming







and the tiny is just there as a test comp









Got dual screen set up so can have xp on both screens or flick the right screen to play xbox









Soz bout the rubbish quality was taken on my ipod 4th gen and the camera is nice on the little screen but horrible blown up will get a better photo up soon


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice calendar. Uh, 2009?










Like the picture, so kept it XD


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*












Gosh I can't decide between the A2 and the NHT SuperZero 2.0 speakers. They both look so great but there's a $200 price difference.


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Nice chair, what is it?


not to sure, picked it up at office depot locally


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13585442*
> Gosh I can't decide between the A2 and the NHT SuperZero 2.0 speakers. They both look so great but there's a $200 price difference.


? They are both $200/pr but you'll need to buy something to power the NHT. You can easily buy a used receiver for dirt cheap or get one of those mini amps on parts express for cheap as well.


----------



## SKl

This is what it looks like atm,
just need to put my sig under the desk and move the screens back lol








got the server behind on another desk with my netbook







.
Also if your wondering about the desk i built it lol took 100 hours ish and about £500 of wood.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13587466*
> This is what it looks like atm,
> just need to put my sig under the desk and move the screens back lol
> got the server behind on another desk with my netbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also if your wondering about the desk i built it lol took 100 hours ish and about £500 of wood.


and it was worth every hour! That is a nice desk and Love the samsung monitors!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13587466*
> This is what it looks like atm,
> just need to put my sig under the desk and move the screens back lol
> got the server behind on another desk with my netbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also if your wondering about the desk i built it lol took 100 hours ish and about £500 of wood.


Sick desk man!

Any more pictures?


----------



## SKl

Cheers guys








yeah-

















Ive been meaning to take some better ones, as i re-finished the top but my room is a mess lol.
I built in my last year of school for tech, its just over 2m long and weighs a lot.
Most of it i had to do by hand well the frame any way as the oak was to large to cut with a table saw.
The frame is 4"x4" oak posts and 4x2" stretchers with some chesnut down the bottom.
The top is white and "pink" beach (steaming makes it go pink) the blocks for the top work out at about £1.50ish each there was about 90. then its trimed in some really thin oak.
It was designed as a kitchen island (hence the cutting boards which i got rid off they looked nasty, and i wasnt aloud to use stone







) but is also a good shape for screens


----------



## EpicPie

Interesting desk, looks annoying to use.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Mine


----------



## EpicPie

I like your desk.


----------



## Nawtheph

I live in a dorm room here, so no fancy desks until I move into my own place when I go back to the States. Since I took the pic, you can't exactly tell what's on the desk. I've got my iPod classic and a FiiO E7 portable amp for my HD 598's you see hanging off the desk. Not in the pic is my rooted HTC Desire that's oc'd to 1.075ghz.


----------



## Naz




----------



## EpicPie

Sick setup. Lexa S. buddy.


----------



## La Soapy

Gaahh. I can't wait to post my computer area! Just need the actual computer now


----------



## Evenger14

^^ Yeah I trolled this forum for months before building mine, and I love my new computer haha. I also loved building it!

Cruncher Build Log


----------



## iCrap

Here's mine right now.










Not done obviously lol....


----------



## kcuestag

You definitely need to organize the monitor positions.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13624993*
> You definitely need to organize the monitor positions.


Haha yeah I was like:

"Is that a IDONTHAVENUFSPACE eyefinity setup?"


----------



## EpicPie

Nice monitor positions. hahaha


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

LOL, sorry, I just had to add... Why didnt you finish with your monitor setup before taking the picture? LOL.


----------



## iCrap

Lol it's the pro way to set up Eyefinity.

It looked kinda funny lol. Il post a complete pic soon.


----------



## DarthBaiter

The Portal2 Eyefinity. LoL


----------



## subassy

Well either it's the corporate proxy or that image is broken. Everybody talking about it I really want to see it now.

The last time I encountered a broken image the url was one of those url shorteners like bit.ly or something. Looks like this one isn't.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez;13517366*
> The little space I have ^_^


Seriously kitty? Find a pillow or something!


----------



## Mootsfox

Finally finished painting (the walls at least). Also set my bookshelf on it's side and brought my TV from the living room to my room because my roommate was being a bad roommate and doesn't deserve to use my TV.



















Revised workspace in the basement


----------



## kcuestag

I think someone needs to do some room cable management.









Looks great!


----------



## systemlayers

Yeah man at least get some circle cable clips or something:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## remorseless

work in progress


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13631344*
> Yeah man at least get some circle cable clips or something:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052006&p_id=5834&seq=1&format=2


Lol, why? It's going to look the same with them.

I'm only in this room for another 2-3 months, so I'm not planning to install a (another) coax line behind the TV. I may go back to using the welcome mat as a cable ramp though.


----------



## frickfrock999

The time has come....









*Surround Pound.
*










*Banana Treetops.*









*
Don't Touch The Glass.*










*Fall.
*


----------



## 161029

The beats killed the 1st pic.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13634403*
> The time has come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surround Pound.
> *
> *Banana Treetops.*


That would be what I want.

The guy in the first pic needs a life.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13634444*
> That would be what I want.
> 
> The guy in the first pic needs a life.


Chimps like bananas! OCNChimps like overclocked bananas!









Edit: I want my room to look something like this since my room is small.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13634419*
> The beats killed the 1st pic.


That was the first thing i noticed too. lol


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13634623*
> That was the first thing i noticed too. lol


Dam was hoping for a pic of ur set up XD


----------



## subassy

What's wrong with beats head phones? Or are you saying seeing the brand kind of ruins the pic?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy;13635983*
> What's wrong with beats head phones? Or are you saying seeing the brand kind of ruins the pic?


well just that they are the consoles of headphones, but cost more than the PCs of headphones (sinheiser, gardo, etc.)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13634713*
> Dam was hoping for a pic of ur set up XD


It hasn't changed since last time







and when I post a pic everyone just asks me about my cat. lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13636166*
> It hasn't changed since last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when I post a pic everyone just asks me about my cat. lol


LOL @ Your avatar! Love the IT Crowd

Yes.... we want to see your cat!


----------



## indigo995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13629649*
> Finally finished painting (the walls at least). Also set my bookshelf on it's side and brought my TV from the living room to my room because my roommate was being a bad roommate and doesn't deserve to use my TV.


Who decided it was a good idea to place outlets that high?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;13636340*
> LOL @ Your avatar! Love the IT Crowd
> 
> Yes.... we want to see your cat!


heh, thanks







I love moss, everything he says is golden.



My living room hasn't changed. Probably a bit more tidy than that now, and my physical computer has changed a bit.


----------



## iCrap

Wen't from that random mess of monitors earlier to this.









Old iPod Touch as clock (That's really all its good for)


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13636509*
> heh, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love moss, everything he says is golden.
> 
> 
> 
> My living room hasn't changed. Probably a bit more tidy than that now, and my physical computer has changed a bit.


What about your mental computer?!


----------



## RexRoyale

Used to be a sliding shelf in my bedroom. Now it's the Command Center


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indigo995*


Who decided it was a good idea to place outlets that high?


To the left of the outlet you can see a cap, that used for be for the gas lamp. Each room is setup like that, I guess they figured it was easier just to run the lines next to the old gas lines.

They also added a new circuit per room and phone/coax/(we put cat5 in) in the corner next to my door.  Old houses have lots of strange stuff. Though my house is young compared to Boyds!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


To the left of the outlet you can see a cap, that used for be for the gas lamp. Each room is setup like that, I guess they figured it was easier just to run the lines next to the old gas lines.

They also added a new circuit per room and phone/coax/(we put cat5 in) in the corner next to my door. Old houses have lots of strange stuff. Though my house is young compared to Boyds!


Electrical lines next to gas lines?






















exposed wire + tiny leak could lead to something bad.......

Edit: Unless they don't have gas in them anymore.......


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Electrical lines next to gas lines?






















exposed wire + tiny leak could lead to something bad.......

Edit: Unless they don't have gas in them anymore.......


There's only gas to the kitchen now lol.


----------



## SKl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


heh, thanks







I love moss, everything he says is golden.

[url snip[/img][/url]

My living room hasn't changed. Probably a bit more tidy than that now, and my physical computer has changed a bit.


nice,

needs more cat

/S


----------



## kcuestag

I'll post up some pictures of my room very soon.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*


well just that they are the consoles of headphones, but cost more than the PCs of headphones (sinheiser, gardo, etc.)


I'd like to see you describe this comparison further...


----------



## kcuestag

Here it is;


































Enjoy, and comment.









And here's my dog Casper saying hi to all of you;










kcuestag.


----------



## Madman340

Es muy KAKA!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here it is;


































Enjoy, and comment.










Nice wallpaper









BTW, I like the setup!


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks! It's my dog Casper;



















Glad you liked it!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


They also added a new circuit per room and phone/coax/(we put cat5 in) in the corner next to my door. Old houses have lots of strange stuff. Though my house is young compared to Boyds!


My house had no celings in some rooms when we bought it. Just looked straight up into upstairs. And your country is young compared to my house, so don't feel bad. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


What about your mental computer?!


My mental computer changes daily. lol


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here it is;


































Enjoy, and comment.









And here's my dog Casper saying hi to all of you;










kcuestag.










Nice job man! Also dog is so freakin cute!


----------



## FEAR.

Cute! Awwww.


----------



## Konkistadori

Cute <3

Little update from my computer room..


----------



## Slave One

Was somebody watching Kitchen Nightmares?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;13593428*


----------



## indigo995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;13644113*
> Cute <3
> 
> Little update from my computer room..


Who make those cinder block "lights" that the speakers are on? Nice ambient lighting


----------



## Konkistadori

Thanks!

Made them by myself







... I needed some speaker stands, so i found those blocks from our yard and they looked boring so i added lights









60W CFL lights inside of them, they aint that bright like in the picture tough.

Going to paint them too


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13642237*
> Here it is;


You drown in bed?


----------



## wooly

he may have exciting dreams lol


----------



## kga92

Waterbed maybe?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;13645752*
> he may have exciting dreams lol


lolololol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;13644113*
> Cute <3
> 
> Little update from my computer room..


3 things

1) as usual, excellent workspace my man
2) what camera is that on display?
3) That mousemat is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## Remix65

nice setups


----------



## Konkistadori

Boyboyd..

3 things

1) Thanks! I really appreciate that.









2) Its Olympus Trip 35 with national pe-201m flash (working!).. Also i have Zenit 10 hidden in my room somewhere..

3) Well i have to admit that.. It sure is big but, I hate it when mouse goes over mousemat when photoshopping or playing









And i have to say that this place could be even nicer, but this place is temporary soo i will not invest much







..

I took pic from that old electone organ which is in that picture.
If someone didnt notice it







...


----------



## Wiremaster

Mmm... organ.


----------



## gonX




----------



## Boyboyd

What headphones are those gonx?

E: They look like DT770s.


----------



## koven

old pic of my setup.. still looks the same lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13647910*
> What headphones are those gonx?
> 
> E: They look like DT770s.


And right you'd be.


----------



## Boyboyd

Excellent choice.

BBC approved


----------



## crayzcreationz

Hey Guys This is My Room and My setup Let me KNow what ya think.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13648633*
> Hey Guys This is My Room and My setup Let me KNow what ya think.


Your 5.1 makes me weep.


----------



## crayzcreationz

lol i love this Logitech Stereo system lol ive had it since 2006 and it still a Beast.


----------



## jellis142

It's nice, but running 720p on a 6950, let alone a 2Gb model, let alone unlocked, is fail







Next upgrade: monitor. PLZ


----------



## XAnarchy

Do you really have tiles in your room? Thats crazy!


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91;13648668*
> Your 3.1 makes me weep.


Fixed.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13648676*
> lol i love this Logitech Stereo system lol ive had it since 2006 and it still a Beast.


Remove the two rears and center, then set your computer's audio to 2.1. Otherwise it's pointless to have all 5 satellites in front of you.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slave One;13644937*
> Was somebody watching Kitchen Nightmares?


haha, well spotted


----------



## yancyv8

Here's mine. I got a 600t if you didn't notice. I have finals this week so thats why its so messy and scrambled. I'll repost when I clean it up and so there isn't any dumb looking flash. I want to put my rig inside my desk on the bottom right there but people won't get to see it so I just have this second hand table atm.......but here it is.


----------



## nerdybeat

Blah stupid iPhone pics... left my Canon G12 at my girlfriend's house...










By fully pulling out the keyboard tray, I can sit back enough to fully enjoy 1080p gaming on the 40". Love my new 650D also =)


----------



## derickwm

What's your temps like on those 6870s?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13645674*
> You drown in bed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;13645752*
> he may have exciting dreams lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;13645757*
> Waterbed maybe?


Hmmm...


----------



## strandtentje

Right now, I don't have a picture. I'll do that later though.

I do have a video of me playing Bulletstorm on my work(?) station.

A very clickable still (Almost a picture!):





There are some more videos of it on the channel.

Yancyv8's setup kind of oblitterates mine D:


----------



## radicalrev

My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


----------



## systemlayers

Very nice room/setup Radical. Although book stand looks a little ghetto. HD650s?


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13654062*
> Very nice room/setup Radical. Although book stand looks a little ghetto. HD650s?


Yep their are indeed HD650, paired with a Millet Hybrid minimax head amp.

Yes I agree with you on the book stand. I will probably going to build a nicer one using acrylic or wood. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice lighting, i like it. It reminds me of a hotel though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13655292*
> Nice lighting, i like it. It reminds me of a hotel though.


this


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13655292*
> Nice lighting, i like it. It reminds me of a hotel though.


I do not see this as a bad thing, I am a fan of minimalistic rooms, but I sacrifice that often for convenience.

I am not saying you see it as a bad thing either, you said quite the opposite.


----------



## radicalrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;13655471*
> I do not see this as a bad thing, I am a fan of minimalistic rooms, but I sacrifice that often for convenience.
> 
> I am not saying you see it as a bad thing either, you said quite the opposite.


Yes, it is designed to be a minimalistic room. The whole house is designed that way whereby wood is the main emphasis of the design.

Funny thing is that the bed set/sheets and pillows are actually from a hotel.


----------



## RealEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13653949*
> My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


Very nice. I want to ask about your desktop. Got screenshots? What gadgets/widgets are you using for that clock and such?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13653949*
> My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


Oh wow, that looks like a hotel room ha ha.

Sick room!


----------



## crayzcreationz

Well its a 5.1 Logitech System I Got Not a 3.1 Idk where u read that do some more research before you hate.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13653949*
> My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


I'll let my penis do the talking.

It likes.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13657317*
> Well its a 5.1 Logitech System I Got Not a 3.1 Idk where u read that do some more research before you hate.


Dude everyone on OCN knows what the Z5500 is. I have one myself (regrettably), and they're saying that's not how you position speakers for 5.1 sound. I didn't see any hate.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13659187*
> Dude everyone on OCN knows what the Z5500 is. I have one myself (regrettably), and they're saying that's not how you position speakers for 5.1 sound. I didn't see any hate.


They aren't known for a good reason either.


----------



## ph10m

Haven't uploaded pics of my 3monitor setup yet. And I don't like cables


----------



## radicalrev

Thanks for the nice comments...









@Realeyes : the setup is all Rainmeter, main theme based on Enigma, clock is by Distinct and dock is by Nexus.

Here is a SS of it:


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13651894*
> What's your temps like on those 6870s?


Top card gets a bit toasty while gaming due to minimal air flow (close pcie slots). With fans at ~45%, I can keep the temps below 80C while gaming on top card, and 72C on bottom


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13661087*
> Thanks for the nice comments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Realeyes : the setup is all Rainmeter, main theme based on Enigma, clock is by Distinct and dock is by Nexus.
> 
> Here is a SS of it:


Is there a special place that I'm able to download those at?


----------



## KillerBeaz

^deviant art


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13656710*
> Yes, it is designed to be a minimalistic room. The whole house is designed that way whereby wood is the main emphasis of the design.
> 
> Funny thing is that the bed set/sheets and pillows are actually from a hotel.


wouldn't a true minimalistic room just be your bed and nothing else?

i mean, it looks great, but it's rather cluttered to truly be considered minimalistic.

still looks lovely tho, no denying that.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13656710*
> Yes, it is designed to be a minimalistic room. The whole house is designed that way whereby wood is the main emphasis of the design.
> 
> *Funny thing is that the bed set/sheets and pillows are actually from a hotel.*


That would explain why it looks like a hotel room.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;13662991*
> ^deviant art


Deviant Art has been carrying virused skins for rainmeter lately.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13664344*
> Deviant Art has been carrying virused skins for rainmeter lately.


Easy, don't download RM skins from anyone who has only been there for a few days or whose gallery looks to have suddenly changed to doing RM skins (ie Hacked account)
alternatively, search for RM skins that are high in the all time popularity list....


----------



## csm725

They have been working on fixing it.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Nothing special here.


----------



## Mediadisaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13668087*
> Nothing special here.


Is that lotion?


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;13668087*
> Nothing special here.


A TV with a built in VHS player and a NES connected to it, now that's home.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mediadisaster;13671246*
> Is that lotion?


HAHAH yes it is. I work as a swim instructor about 30 hours a week in a pool. skin gets CRAZY dry so I can't even grip my mouse sometimes.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;13671285*
> A TV with a built in VHS player and a NES connected to it, now that's home.


Hahah you noticed. I only have one controller though, and the D-pad takes more force than usual to move my character about. I'll probably need to buy a new one.


----------



## SS_Patrick

I think it's time to clean

Kitty found my usb cable


----------



## robbo2

Patrick notice anything? 2 pc's I have setup for folding.



http://imgur.com/j5ZaH


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13671874*
> Patrick notice anything? 2 pc's I have setup for folding.


Can I have the top drive bay covers? Thanks


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13629649*
> Finally finished painting (the walls at least). Also set my bookshelf on it's side and brought my TV from the living room to my room because my roommate was being a bad roommate and doesn't deserve to use my TV.


I have the same setup, except I have the one that's 2x4 cubbies vs your 1x4. Gotta love Ikea!


----------



## illusive snpr

And here is my contribution.










My main rig on the left. My hackintosh Samsung Q430 in the middle<3. My xbox and Triton headset on the right. and in my mirror my Jackson RR3 flying V. tell me what you think (=


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13672001*
> I have the same setup, except I have the one that's 2x4 cubbies vs your 1x4. Gotta love Ikea!


It's a 1x5, but I have the drawer set in the far right cube.

I'm thinking about getting a 2x4 for under the TV and setting the 1x5 upright again in the corner.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;13673311*
> It's a 1x5, but I have the drawer set in the far right cube.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 2x4 for under the TV and setting the 1x5 upright again in the corner.


Ahh I didn't notice the last spot. I really like my setup, I'll have to post pictures soon, but the 2x4 puts the tv at a nice height imo.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13673384*
> ...but the 2x4 puts the tv at a nice height imo.


Agreed. My setup is too embarrassing to post up. WAAAAAAY too cluttered/messy whichever way you want to look at it.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Cleaned up some...its getting there...


































And my cat hanging out with me


----------



## Ryanb213

Nice cat.


----------



## iCeMaN57

Lol thanks. His name is yoyo. His twin is named ting ting...


















And lastly BB...


----------



## krajee

Computer room/bedroom/soldering station

Ignore the mastercard on my 800d, it's there because the LED is just really bright when I want to sleep and I needed to cover it up...I would say it's easy access to the numbers when I want to order stuff, but I definitely have the numbers memorized. Yes, there are two soldering irons there, the butane soldering iron doubles as a heat gun for when I'm shrinking. For anyone that may ask, the center speaker is on the window sill behind the blinds/center monitor.

It's normally not that messy...I have a giant bin to store things in that _makes_ my desk look cleaner


----------



## Wiremaster

Could I have that picture in higher resolution? Maybe a closeup of your... case...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;13673384*
> Ahh I didn't notice the last spot. I really like my setup, I'll have to post pictures soon, but the 2x4 puts the tv at a nice height imo.


Here's a crappy shot of my setup. Rest of the room pics will come soon as I finish cleaning.










The HAF houses my Boxee based HTPC and also folds during the folding events.


----------



## skyn3t

since everyone has posted they room pics, here is mine its need some touch-up but for now i can live with that, hope you guys like


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*


Nothing special here.


i like that your tv is labled, tv.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radicalrev*


My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


very nice room


----------



## Droopz

I think im stealing your Crtl Alt Del art idea for work.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


i like that your tv is labled, tv.










Hahahah my roomate did that when they were holding the presidential debate at our school. The secret service was going around each apartment/dorm room on campus so he went ahead and took the liberty to label EVERYTHING for them hahaha. TV, ceiling, remote, couch, door, doorknob, "artwork", hahah you name it.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radicalrev*


My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment


pa kabar, Bang!
Nice Room!!!


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*












How much for the emachines monitor I'll take it.


----------



## Electric

Meh... My desk is so ugly, but I'll be painting it and I am getting a new case soon. (Corsiar 800D.)


----------



## thisizbrian

im glad more and more people are doing surround vision/eyefinity! makes me feel not so out there


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*


I think im stealing your Crtl Alt Del art idea for work.


that's a Copyright







under skyn3t heheh, nice uh...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electric*


Meh... My desk is so ugly, but I'll be painting it and I am getting a new case soon. (Corsiar 800D.)


10MB in photos.. dang lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;13681671*
> since everyone has posted they room pics, here is mine its need some touch-up but for now i can live with that, hope you guys like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


This room is _amazing._ Shame you're not using EyeFinity... it looks like your desk is made for it!


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;13681671*
> since everyone has posted they room pics, here is mine its need some touch-up but for now i can live with that, hope you guys like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


I love your room, did you make the desk yourself?


----------



## EpicPie

I love your desk area skyn3t.


----------



## Droopz

Very sorry mods. It didn't even occure to me that my desktop might be inappropriate. Modified pic


----------



## Mootsfox

There is a proper desk.


----------



## frickfrock999

These will probably be my final ones, but don't worry, I saved the best for last.
I enjoyed the ride.









*Blue Atmosphere.*










*Inspire.*










*
Horizon.*


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;13681671*
> since everyone has posted they room pics, here is mine its need some touch-up but for now i can live with that, hope you guys like


Looks good. But please resize your pics.

Or use a host like picturepush that resizes them for you.


----------



## Ooimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krajee;13680332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer room/bedroom/soldering station
> 
> Ignore the mastercard on my 800d, it's there because the LED is just really bright when I want to sleep and I needed to cover it up...I would say it's easy access to the numbers when I want to order stuff, but I definitely have the numbers memorized. Yes, there are two soldering irons there, the butane soldering iron doubles as a heat gun for when I'm shrinking. For anyone that may ask, the center speaker is on the window sill behind the blinds/center monitor.
> 
> It's normally not that messy...I have a giant bin to store things in that _makes_ my desk look cleaner


I have that butane solding iron, it so helpful


----------



## DestinyPlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radicalrev;13653949*
> My room in Indonesia. Feel free to comment.


Very neat dude, my house in Indonesia is a mess, and very old too
I really like your headset stand too


----------



## jellis142

I want Blue Atmosphere NAO. It looks so darn relaxing...

I also admit before I looked closer, I thought the three windows was a triple-monitor setup built into the wall


----------



## systemlayers

Posting tomorrow after I clean up my room







. Well perhaps I could post in dirty computer room pictures thread first then here


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequencius;13682625*
> How much for the emachines monitor I'll take it.


I must say that is the first time I've had an offer on that. Everything's for sale









Nah it's my nephews monitor. I stole his computer and monitor for parts


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13686504*
> These will probably be my final ones, but don't worry, I saved the best for last.
> I enjoyed the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


honestly? this might have been the worst rooms you've posted. (well, the least







worthy)

you've definitely posted better in the past. but shame you're going to spot, was fun while it lasted. ty!


----------



## EpicPie

Moved my setup around a bit. Soz for cellphone pix.


----------



## De-Zant

Not my room though, but my desk and how stuff is laid on it. Can post better pics of room later tonite if I remember to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13688411*
> The surface of a CRT monitor doesn't react that well to flash and this camera sucks horribly without flash, so here you go, two crap photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get that adapter to get the third screen working but for gods sake, it's 40€, I haven't had the motivation to go and get it.
> 
> PS: The mass amounts of icons there are there for a good reason. Not usually there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13697643*
> Not my room though, but my desk and how stuff is laid on it. Can post better pics of room later tonite if I remember to.


Looks so cold, I am guessing you use the CRT for webpages mainly? If so how can you have the mouse in front of it D:


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13698709*
> Looks so cold, I am guessing you use the CRT for webpages mainly? If so how can you have the mouse in front of it D:


CRT for almost everything. The LCDs look a lot uglier...


----------



## Alex132

You can kinda see the difference in the last green pic


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13699090*
> You can kinda see the difference in the last green pic


Well, that's not really because of the quality difference, but because of the camera. Aaanyhow.


----------



## Alex132

Tags
*batcave*, *battle stations*, *bragging corner*, command center, comp pictures, computer, computer desk, computer room, *haters gonna hate*, home studio, *laboratory*, *lair*, *man cave*, *manhole*, official thread, pics, room, *sanctuary*, showcase, the office, the room, workspace

Lol'ed


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Moved my setup around a bit. Soz for cellphone pix.










That chair doesn't look too comfortable









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Tags
*batcave*, *battle stations*, *bragging corner*, command center, comp pictures, computer, computer desk, computer room, *haters gonna hate*, home studio, *laboratory*, *lair*, *man cave*, *manhole*, official thread, pics, room, *sanctuary*, showcase, the office, the room, workspace

Lol'ed


Too bad all the good ones were removed.


----------



## Ikthus

My new U2311 surround setup! (still need another GTX 580 though







)


----------



## Shev7chenko

Nice


----------



## rdrdrdrd

get the 3gb model, your monitors demand the best


----------



## yancyv8

Here's my homescreen setup for my 3 monitors in eyefinity!


----------



## DestinyPlan

Has l3p come here yet??


----------



## l3p

Hi









DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
So here it is















The other 846 pictures can be found here








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rk-gaming.html


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


Here's my homescreen setup for my 3 monitors in eyefinity!












I love your home screen. What is that your using to put all that like that?


----------



## yancyv8

That #$%^ is phenominal! Omg if I had the money I'd pay you to do that for me! +rep for that bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Hi









DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
So here it is















The other 846 pictures can be found here








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rk-gaming.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Hi









DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
So here it is









The other 846 pictures can be found here








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rk-gaming.html


Did you get your inspiration from someone else that did something similar to this?
I remember seeing somewhere on the web something similar.
It looks amazing.

EDIT: Nevermind. It must have been you.
I had seen in your log that someone else said they seen it on another site.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13703347*
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> The other 846 pictures can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1024268-project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming.html


AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13703347*
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 846 pictures can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1024268-project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming.html


i absolutely love this desk and would do jsut about anything to know how you made it glow like this....seriously.....beyond beutiful.....bravo sir, i have never felt this way about a desk...


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;13703927*
> i absolutely love this desk and would do jsut about anything to know how you made it glow like this....seriously.....beyond beutiful.....bravo sir, i have never felt this way about a desk...


nevermind just saw your build log....that sir is extreely impressive and you are a god to me....amazing


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13703347*
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 846 pictures can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1024268-project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming.html


Nice







I saw your build getting promoted on reddit - I didn't know you were an OCN"er as well!


----------



## csm725

Amazing.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13701581*
> That chair doesn't look too comfortable


It is only with the pillow. lol


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13703347*
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DestinyPlan told me about this thread (Thanks!)
> So here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 846 pictures can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1024268-project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming.html


I am pretty sure that this is nothing compared to your next project, that is of course if you will continue at it.

here's an idea in one word......"HOVER"....perhaps in 2040


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.;13685386*
> I love your room, did you make the desk yourself?


i wish, i got my desk from ikea








Corner Tabletop
Flat Table top
Table Legs


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yancyv8*


That #$%^ is phenominal! Omg if I had the money I'd pay you to do that for me! +rep for that bro.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


AMAZING!!!!!!!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


nevermind just saw your build log....that sir is extreely impressive and you are a god to me....amazing



Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Amazing.


Thanks a lot all!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice







I saw your build getting promoted on reddit - I didn't know you were an OCN"er as well!










Well, not that long, but i am now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


I am pretty sure that this is nothing compared to your next project, that is of course if you will continue at it.
here's an idea in one word......"HOVER"....perhaps in 2040










Haha, well after these 8-9 months first a nice period of rest and gaming


----------



## Evenger14

That is completely epic! I've never even dreamed of something like that, but now I can't stop thinking about it! Thanks for posting that on here!


----------



## XAnarchy

OM*G THAT IS F****** AMAZING!!!!!!!!! I'm willing to trade you my left testicle for that....


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm slightly concerned as to what you're drinking in the last pic. Looks like a brandy glass full of UV coolant.

Nevertheless, a really impressive mod.


----------



## kamikaze_

Camden County, Georgia. Always a bunch of trees around. Daily through this summer, it's 90°+ Fahrenheit.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Nice wallpaper


----------



## gorb

i like the trees


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13728099*
> i like the trees


so do i but for airsoft


----------



## Redstripe

Nothing special. Its a day picture other wise the under side of the desk would be glowing.


----------



## mbudden

Uh oh.
5.1 nazi's incoming.


----------



## De-Zant

You know what's worse than 5.1 nazis? The people that say "inb45.1nazis" or the sorts.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redstripe;13728280*
> Nothing special. Its a day picture other wise the under side of the desk would be glowing.










Not even going to comment on the speakers... Owait, why do people buy 5.1 speaker systems and just pile them on either side of their monitor?


----------



## Redstripe

They rarely get used. The occasional movie or music. Its like a 7 year old system. Always use the headset for gaming.
Edit: why all the hate on 5.1?


----------



## last_exile

Here is my new setup at last! I got rid of all the offending pink that used to be there.










huge makeover from what it used to be, i'll say!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;9488003*


Yes, i am a girl. hence the pink, so don't criticize please









Also, i apologize if i've caused any body to be upset with my previous posts... i'll be more cautious next time!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redstripe;13728998*
> They rarely get used. The occasional movie or music. Its like a 7 year old system. Always use the headset for gaming.
> Edit: why all the hate on 5.1?


It's not the 5.1 they hate, it's the way you have it set up, which defeats the purpose of a 5.1 system.


----------



## W00MBA

In process of moving everything around, redoing the lighting, and getting/building a new desk. I will be making a thread for the renovation progress. This is it for now though...


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redstripe;13728998*
> They rarely get used. The occasional movie or music. Its like a 7 year old system. Always use the headset for gaming.
> Edit: why all the hate on 5.1?


Beacuse the center is supposed to be in the center and the rear goes in the rear


----------



## Redstripe

I see. I have it set up as a 5.1. so the surround is at the side. front two are the fronts. For me it sounds the best where I have them. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wr3ckin_cr3w;13727196*
> nice wallpaper


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redstripe;13728280*


Kind of defeats the whole purpose of it being 5.1 channel speakers when they are that close together, huh? You would have been better off saving your money for a 2.1 mate.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;13729519*
> Here is my new setup at last! I got rid of all the offending pink that used to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huge makeover from what it used to be, i'll say!
> 
> Yes, i am a girl. hence the pink, so don't criticize please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i apologize if i've caused any body to be upset with my previous posts... i'll be more cautious next time!


Pretty sweet renovation, but theee wwiiiiiiirrrreeessssss...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redstripe;13730750*
> I see. I have it set up as a 5.1. so the surround is at the side. front two are the fronts. For me it sounds the best where I have them. I'm probably wrong.


Set them up behind you for a day and do some gaming/movie viewing. You won't understand how you put up with them in front of you all this time.


----------



## LostKauz

Well i moved about a month ago heres some pics of my setup in the living room, I live in a 2 bedroom apartment and the 2nd bedroom is my sons room, just found out we are expecting another... omg right.
Here you guys go. Btw ide like to upgrade my 24" asus to a 32" lcd 1080p tv when cash permits.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;13729519*
> Here is my new setup at last! I got rid of all the offending pink that used to be there.
> 
> -- huge pic --
> 
> huge makeover from what it used to be, i'll say!
> 
> Yes, i am a girl. hence the pink, so don't criticize please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i apologize if i've caused any body to be upset with my previous posts... i'll be more cautious next time!


Wow! What an overhaul. It's hard to believe it's the same room. I love your desk, btw. Is it the one from Staples?


----------



## semajha

@ last_exile, love the wooden floors and the wall paint.

In the process of cleaning and rearranging my room up a bit. Thinking about selling the Ikea Jerker..







It's been an awesome desk, just looking for a more simple setup now.


----------



## CoRuPt

you stole my monkey poster!


----------



## feltadox1337

Current setup: speakers went bust so back to my old zalman headphones for now


----------



## kamikaze_

*ADD-ON to previous post 2 pages back*










I wanted to play L4D2 and Metro 2033 maxed out, so I got my second GTX 465 and a 400W back up power supply. In about 2 weeks I'll have a Antec TPQ 1200W, so it's only temporary.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;13681671*
> since everyone has posted they room pics, here is mine its need some touch-up but for now i can live with that, hope you guys like


Anyone know where I can get that desk?


----------



## c0b2a

Not my room, but probably the most win in any one room out there.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;13757305*


Sexy setup. So clean.

9.5/10 - I'd keep the monitor closer.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*












Do I see a 3D Vision Emitter on your desk?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0b2a;13758336*
> Not my room, but probably the most win in any one room out there.


Minus the floating iPad.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Do I see a 3D Vision Emitter on your desk?


That would make no sense, the monitor is 60hz.


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## csm725

Awesome KB, ugly laptop.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Awesome KB, ugly laptop.










It's called lugging a laptop with you internationally, to school and anywhere you can.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Do I see a 3D Vision Emitter on your desk?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That would make no sense, the monitor is 60hz.


That emitter is for the AW2310 which gets placed in front of the U2711 for 3D/120FPS fun









Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0b2a*


Not my room, but probably the most win in any one room out there.


I always laugh when I see that pic. "Broke into the wrong God damn rec room!" - Mr Keaton, _Tremors_ 
I have a friend in Arizona who's probably halfway to that setup.


----------



## carebearstare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *last_exile*


Here is my new setup at last! I got rid of all the offending pink that used to be there.










huge makeover from what it used to be, i'll say!

Yes, i am a girl. hence the pink, so don't criticize please









Also, i apologize if i've caused any body to be upset with my previous posts... i'll be more cautious next time!



I spy a violin or viola case in the quoted pic. lol


----------



## feltadox1337

My setup while Im studying D:


















Bean bag FTW!


----------



## SKl

My current set up







bit messy







.








and the desk behind me in my room with my server made from old parts


----------



## ampeed




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *feltadox1337*


My setup while Im studying D:
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...7/DSC01758.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...7/DSC01757.jpg

Bean bag FTW!


You need a beenbag bed


----------



## bootscamp

Left to right:

Alienware M14x (sigrig)

Acer 20" 1680x1050

Asus 27" 1920x1080

Acer 20" 1680x1050

All of that powered by the laptop.

HDMI, VGA and displayport.

All of that sitting on a custom desk I built, and thats about it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bootscamp*


http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1623/p6050017.jpg[IMG]

Left to right:

Alienware M14x (sigrig)

Acer 20" 1680x1050

Asus 27" 1920x1080

Acer 20" 1680x1050

All of that powered by the laptop.

HDMI, VGA and displayport.

All of that sitting on a custom desk I built, and thats about it.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
That's just too much OCN for your average adult human male.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That's just too much OCN for your average adult human male.



I've kept OCN/live.php open on the same tab for the past 3 months without closing that tab. I've always had at least 4 tabs of OCN open during those months (the time since i last shut down my rig) and I even view live.php when gaming on my secondary monitor.

Too much OCN? Nah. There can never be too much OCN


----------



## pepejovi

I want another monitor too, i guess that'll be my next purchase...

after CPU, MOBO, RAM, GPU, Fan controller, HDD.

...Yeah... gonna take a while.


----------



## bootscamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13762787*
> That's just too much OCN for your average adult human male.


No such thing as too much OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13762812*
> I've kept OCN/live.php open on the same tab for the past 3 months without closing that tab. I've always had at least 4 tabs of OCN open during those months (the time since i last shut down my rig) and I even view live.php when gaming on my secondary monitor.
> 
> Too much OCN? Nah. There can never be too much OCN


Plus I didn't want to really display like my aim/facebook/twitter and all the other crap I usually run, so 4 monitors of OCN it is


----------



## HometownHero

Temporary set up in my basement, I apologize for the camera phone quality. In the process of switching out my BW for a Filco and these crappy creative speakers for a nice 2.1 audio system.


----------



## SpykeZ

Finally did some cleaning.

Yes that's a collectors edition baldur's gate II still in it's shrink wrap


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;13729519*
> Yes, i am a girl.


Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Genzo

This is my computer desk with my oversized printer on the right.










My drafting table/studio art table.


----------



## tianh

s2000!


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ckaz;8775004*
> That chair looks like it would retain the smell of a fart. It seems like the kind of furniture piece where you fart once, and for some reason, the smell lasts longer than normal. You think whatever, but then you have to fart again and the smell of the previous fart had only just gone away. For lack of a better solution, you get up and take a poo. Little do you know, another fart is just around the corner. I ask you, what happens when that fart comes, and you no longer have to poo.


I am only halfway through reading this thread but this was too funny and needs a revisit. Who thinks this deep into farts?


----------



## remer

Sorry it took so long to post. I had to clean up a little before the pic...


----------



## SKl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remer;13768044*
> Sorry it took so long to post. I had to clean up a little before the pic...


good god


----------



## 179232

Please, let me know what you think!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13768066*
> good god


lol it's not his. It's a picture that's been floating around for years









but still a good god


----------



## clickhere.exe

Get on my level bro.


----------



## FEAR.

Ha. WIN!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo;13767811*
> 
> My drafting table/studio art table.


Wow nice work


----------



## Genzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;13767947*
> s2000!


Yup. I posted up the work in the art/digital section.


----------



## brl3git

Quote:


>


Winning.


----------



## 161029




----------



## Madman340

This is a thread for real setups, not random pictures from the web.


----------



## giecsar

Hey guys, I'm in the process (pretty much done actually) of transforming my sig rig into a home server and I thought I'd share some pictures with you.
Next month, as soon as I will have all the parts I need, I will build a new PC and post new pics of my room.
So here goes (pics taken with the fabulous new Samsung Galaxy S II):


















What I mainly wanted to achieve was a (close to) zero noise PC that I could leave on 24/7, and one that also has decent cooling.
Changes include:
- removing the side 80mm noisy fan
- removing the noisy Zalman CPU cooler and replacing it with the awesome Noctua NH-U12P w/ ultra low noise adapters
- removing the front panel to expose the HDD mesh and adding 2x Noctua NF-S12B FLX (painted black) intake fans w/ low noise adapters
- adding 1x Noctua NF-S12B ULN exhaust fan
- replacing the so-so noisy GeForce GTS 250 with a fanless 8500GT
- replacing the Enermax PSU with a lower-power, 400W fanless Seasonic 80 Plus GOLD unit
- removing my 3 HDDs and replacing them with a 2TB unit + the 64GB SSD for OS
- removing sound card, Wi-Fi card, USB expansion card
- removing neons and other unnecessary stuff to reduce clutter
- adding a switch (see if you can spot it







) that can turn off all auxiliary fans

I must say that I am extremely pleased with the result. The Noctua fans make almost zero noise, and the temps are still MUCH better (a reduction of at least 10°C) than what they used to be with my old fans and coolers running at maximum!

Success!









PS: here is a sneak peek of how my room is starting to look like


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Free_iPad_click_here.exe*


Get on my level bro.











Sick setup dude. Ya surfin' OCN like a boss


----------



## Xyro TR1

Work in progress...


----------



## csm725

Nice Angry Birds plushies


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*












Even if it was a home server, I think I would still throw that duck taped case to the dump. Why position that Noctua cooler blowing up towards the power supply, instead of placing the cooler where the rear exhaust pull the heat from the CPU cooler out of the case? I wouldn't think a AMD Athlon X2 6400+ at stock would get too hot, a 90nm architecture chip running at 3.2GHz w/ 1.4 vcore, I don't think I'd want to position my cooler like that if I had a case with no top exhaust. I use an Antec 900 with a 200mm top exhaust fan + my old Zalman CNPS9700NT cooling a 4.1GHz i7 980X, it's just a personal preference of mine to position my cooler towards the exhaust fan though.


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You need a beenbag bed










I do xD

feel like donating one?


----------



## EpicPie

@ Xyro, sick setup.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Even if it was a home server, I think I would still throw that duck taped case to the dump. Why position that Noctua cooler blowing up towards the power supply, instead of placing the cooler where the rear exhaust pull the heat from the CPU cooler out of the case? I wouldn't think a AMD Athlon X2 6400+ at stock would get too hot, a 90nm architecture chip running at 3.2GHz w/ 1.4 vcore, I don't think I'd want to position my cooler like that if I had a case with no top exhaust. I use an Antec 900 with a 200mm top exhaust fan + my old Zalman CNPS9700NT cooling a 4.1GHz i7 980X, it's just a personal preference of mine to position my cooler towards the exhaust fan though.


Aside from the fact that I don't really want to buy another case (and who cares about the duct tape, it doesn't have to be pretty just functional - I'll hide it inside the desk) there is really no issue at all. As I said in my previous post, everything runs very cool even though I can't rotate the cooler to blow the air into the exhaust fan. In fact the heatsink is cold whenever I touch it and the air blown into the PSU is pretty cold too. Even with all the fans turned off the CPU doesn't get too hot and nor do the rest of the components.
Cool'n'Quiet is enabled and the CPU downclocks itself to about 1GHz most of the time.
Keep in mind that this is not some overclocked hardcore gaming rig, there is little to no heat inside the case









Right now the CPU is at 21-22Â°C. That's ambient temperature and it's the absolute LOWEST temperature you can achieve on air cooling.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *last_exile*


Here is my new setup at last! I got rid of all the offending pink that used to be there.










huge makeover from what it used to be, i'll say!










Yes, i am a girl. hence the pink, so don't criticize please









Also, i apologize if i've caused any body to be upset with my previous posts... i'll be more cautious next time!


i bet u most guys here on OCN havent even seen a girls room before. thanks


----------



## Genzo

^ True, but some of us had girls in our rooms before.


----------



## Garyx24




----------



## gorb

new sub

















I probably need to rearrange my room to make it fit better. Gotta get back to work though


----------



## Shane1244

Throw that in the corner of the room! Also, what brand are all the speakers? I can't remember!


----------



## gorb

my corners are all occupied, which is why it would be such a hassle









the speakers are energy and the sub is from outlaw audio.


----------



## Shane1244

I thought they were Energy! Which way does the sub fire? Backwards?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13786922*
> I thought they were Energy! Which way does the sub fire? Backwards?


Down.


----------



## gorb

Downfiring, along with 2x 3" ports.


----------



## Shane1244

Gotcha







It looked like the bottom was flush with the floor, but after looking it up, I realized it has feat.


----------



## Spandy87

HPZR24W + BenQ XL2410T on an Ergotron LX Dual Stacking Arm, with an Asus 24" on the left.

That's a TF101 EEE Pad Transformer in front of the keyboard

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard plus DeathAdder Black Edition mouse on a Steelseries 9HD mat.

Denon D1001 Headphones, and Logitech Desktop USB Mic.

Speakers are Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 (way too loud for my place... holy crap).

All on top of the Ikea Vika Amon tabletop with the Nominell Office Swivel Chair.


----------



## gorb

nice


----------



## kamikaze_

Cleaned up a little bit on the desk.



























Yes, those are tacos.


----------



## EpicPie

I see taco's.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spandy87*











HPZR24W + BenQ XL2410T on an Ergotron LX Dual Stacking Arm, with an Asus 24" on the left.

That's a TF101 EEE Pad Transformer in front of the keyboard

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard plus DeathAdder Black Edition mouse on a Steelseries 9HD mat.

Denon D1001 Headphones, and Logitech Desktop USB Mic.

Speakers are Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 (way too loud for my place... holy crap).

All on top of the Ikea Vika Amon tabletop with the Nominell Office Swivel Chair.


How are you liking the TF101? We just got like 60 in at work.


----------



## aerieth

New










Old


----------



## kamikaze_

56K alert. ^

Awesome job with that water cooling setup.


----------



## gorb

Better view, and I toed in the speakers a bit:


----------



## Spandy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


How are you liking the TF101? We just got like 60 in at work.


Hahaha we got 50 of the 16GB in stock last Wednesday and they sold out in two days, I had to snatch myself one. I love this little thing, but to be honest, there are some QC issues. Really great device, but unfortunately I have to RMA both the dock and the tab. The tab has dust under the screen in two areas, and the spacebar on the docking station doesn't work sometimes.

Supposedly it's just my luck though. If my replacement turns out good then I'll be OCing it a bit. I got to try some of that tegra zone stuff and omg its amazing.


----------



## magna224

kami why only one 465 in that pic?


----------



## shibbiness

It's kind of sad that I get really happy when I see that there's new posts in this thread.


----------



## gorb

haha. why do you think it's sad? i like seeing people's setups...they give me ideas about what i can do in the future


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;13793256*
> kami why only one 465 in that pic?


My rig has been updated, I got both of them in SLI with a back up power supply.










Soon I'll get a hold of a Silverstone 850W 80+ Gold. You happen to have Steam or Facebook, magna224? (PM me)


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13793665*
> haha. why do you think it's sad? i like seeing people's setups...they give me ideas about what i can do in the future


Yup, thats exactly why I 'get happy' when I see new posts in here


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibbiness;13793317*
> It's kind of sad that I get really happy when I see that there's new posts in this thread.


Hahhahaa I check it everyday. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

cable management sucks in this case.


----------



## EpicPie

Your desk looks uncomfortable to sit at. lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Made my gaming area a little more homely and tidied up my cabling.


----------



## Konkistadori

Almost could fit this small room into one picture


----------



## Col. Newman

*Page 800* just a FYI


----------



## EpicPie

You mean page 1600 right? lol


----------



## Boyboyd

400.

And it's the thread views that impress me most.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13795897*
> You mean page 1600 right? lol


why do you have your posts per page set to 10? I would think that would get old quick.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;13795983*
> why do you have your posts per page set to 10? I would think that would get old quick.


4megabit/s internet (512KB/s) 10 pages w/pics is enough.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm on 2.5Mb and i use 40. I think...


----------



## Tweak17emon

ill post more when im home


----------



## Stormhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13795099*
> Made my gaming area a little more homely and tidied up my cabling.


Dear human,

I am curious about the poster between your monitor and desktop apparatus. Details are requested.

Thanks,
extremely overslept and drinking NOS energy drink wired user.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13794975*
> Your desk looks uncomfortable to sit at. lol


lol, yeah its terrible. Thats the next upgrade


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormhammer;13796750*
> Dear human,
> 
> I am curious about the poster between your monitor and desktop apparatus. Details are requested.
> 
> Thanks,
> extremely overslept and drinking NOS energy drink wired user.


looks like something that might have come with a marvel vs capcom 3 collector's edition


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13796873*
> lol, yeah its terrible. Thats the next upgrade


Ikea Gallant!


----------



## Robilar

Here are my latest for my home office.


----------



## gorb

The monitor on the right is for the computer on the right? That's not very ergonomically correct lol


----------



## Robilar

I use it to watch movies and tv shows. The keyboard and mouse to the right is wireless so I move it around as needed.

I had the monitor directly to the right but I had to keep pivoting between the two. It's ergonomic in a sense that I don't have to move around at all now


----------



## Boyboyd

I've been thinking about getting a 32" TV for my room. ATM i just point my monitor at my sofa but the screen is a bit small. I've got nowhere to put a TV though. I'd have to bury a HDMI cable under the floor.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13796892*
> looks like something that might have come with a marvel vs capcom 3 collector's edition


Yes it's Marvel vs Capcom 3. It's also double sided.

Not sure what it's from, either collectors or promotional. I got given it by my local game store owner.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;13797085*
> I use it to watch movies and tv shows. The keyboard and mouse to the right is wireless so I move it around as needed.
> 
> I had the monitor directly to the right but I had to keep pivoting between the two. It's ergonomic in a sense that I don't have to move around at all now


Ah. Works for me


----------



## Boyboyd

Here's my work office. Getting a much bigger one when we move next month.


----------



## Paradox me

I know, I know, messy wires. Also, the Polks were a lot bigger than I imagined. Look kinda silly up on the desk like that.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;13797521*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, messy wires.


Mine used to be just as bad. Lol.

Amazing what you can do with nails, blu tack, and sticky tape.









For that I'd just get a big piece of thin wooden board to slide down the back of the desk and hide all the cabling behind it.

Not only would it look less of an eyesore (sorry, just saying) but will also reduce any risk of catching any cabling with feet, etc.


----------



## The Architect

I love the old school Nintendo corner!


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Ikea Gallant!


Now that, is amazing.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Architect*


I love the old school Nintendo corner!


^^this
cool vintage


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13802449*


I love your BBS CH table. Those for sale, by chance? My revision is only 7" wide.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13802449*


A lot of us have that chair. Comfy but soooo bad for your neck and back.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13805748*
> I love your BBS CH table. Those for sale, by chance? My revision is only 7" wide.


I noticed that too, just too lazy to make a post about it lol


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13802449*


are there any places that still sell the av123 elt525 monitors?


----------



## gorb

No...they were only sold direct from av123.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13796958*
> Ikea Gallant!


Galant. I've seen people say "Gallant" so many times I have to say something >


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


No...they were only sold direct from av123.

Galant. I've seen people say "Gallant" so many times I have to say something >










My bad...


----------



## gorb

lol it's all good...it's just one of those little things that doesn't matter but bothers me for some reason


----------



## Devious ST

couple of mine set up on my new glass desk (ready for 2nd monitor on its way)


----------



## whocarez

My $15 built desk xD


----------



## Madman340

Nice, how did you get the material for only $15?


----------



## whocarez

At ace hardware xD the wood was like 9 bucks paint 4 and nails 1 but I got a discount from a friend


----------



## CL3P20

little dark..but this is where my obsession hides..


----------



## Wiremaster

Seriously spooky room. To the ignorant public, it probably looks like a bomb-assembly area.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;13816339*
> Seriously spooky room. To the ignorant public, it probably looks like a bomb-assembly area.


True that.


----------



## Danker16

lame wallpaper..
I am making a Speaker stand out of PVC and mounting my audio for some real 5.1 sound


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## Hugger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;13735679*
> Kind of defeats the whole purpose of it being 5.1 channel speakers when they are that close together, huh? You would have been better off saving your money for a 2.1 mate.


Where did you get the desk?


----------



## enyownz

Setup still a work in progress, also need to clean up. Need to buy speakers, keyboard, and mouse.
Walls could use some wall art as well. Any other suggestions?

I had a corner extension for table but that had to come off because it would fit with bed at the side obviously.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Komder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyownz;13818098*
> Setup still a work in progress, also need to clean up. Need to buy speakers, keyboard, and mouse.
> Walls could use some wall art as well. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I had a corner extension for table but that had to come off because it would fit with bed at the side obviously.


Game of Thrones...nice







I read all 4 books a long time ago...then they come up with the show [not a half bad]...and waiting for the fifth one!


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder;13818152*
> Game of Thrones...nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read all 4 books a long time ago...then they come up with the show [not a half bad]...and waiting for the fifth one!


Word! I just finished the fourth book and can't wait for fourth. Going to the book signing in NYC on July 16th. I never read books, but this series is too good to let go.


----------



## Komder

Yea Martin is good...is Martin gonna be signing those?


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komder;13818255*
> Yea Martin is good...is Martin gonna be signing those?


Yeah I can't wait.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13805748*
> I love your BBS CH table. Those for sale, by chance? My revision is only 7" wide.


Thanks!







Sorry, they're not for sale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13806538*
> A lot of us have that chair. Comfy but soooo bad for your neck and back.


Haha so true!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;13806579*
> I noticed that too, just too lazy to make a post about it lol


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyownz;13818098*
> Setup still a work in progress, also need to clean up. Need to buy speakers, keyboard, and mouse.
> Walls could use some wall art as well. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I had a corner extension for table but that had to come off because it would fit with bed at the side obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I totally have those speakers lol
I straight don't use them. Buy mechanical keyboard :]


----------



## pepejovi

Yup Yup...


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm down to 1 monitor. AMD put their DVI ports vertically and Nvidia are horizontal. So there's a radiator in the way of the other one


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my room in Spain after some organizing;


























What do you guys think?


----------



## blooder11181

whats in side the cage???????????


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;13826037*
> whats in side the cage???????????


It looks like a teddy bear.


----------



## kcuestag

It's somewhat a teddy-bear from my dog Casper.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I had my old room in my parent's house painted that same color


----------



## konoii

Here's my room


----------



## KC_Flip

Haven't posted the new comp room since we moved. Still trying to get everything sorted out, but it's pretty much done.


----------



## gorb

I need to get some sturdy metal shelving like that.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah same here. I have a big one like it already with a bunch of pc parts and boxes on at my work station. But I'd like a smaller one for my TH10 to rest on.


----------



## KC_Flip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13829005*
> I need to get some sturdy metal shelving like that.


Here's what I have: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Alera-Wire-Shelving-Starter-Kit-4-Shelves/15078728


----------



## gorb

Thanks


----------



## semajha

moved the desk to a different wall, although this setup is only temporary since i'll have a longer desk replacing the current one... hopefully, i can pick up a 2nd monitor sometime this month too!


----------



## TC_Fenua

My Man-Cave







.




The only place where I can have some calm in the house


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Nice desk, what model is it?


----------



## csm725

galant?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13833653*
> galant?


Doesn't look like one to me.


----------



## Ooimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;13746617*
> you stole my monkey poster!


No you stole MY monkey poster


----------



## Nemesis158

Well I've finally got my new desk set up, at least for now anyway....
Used a door, stained it and then coated it in polyurethane. i was going to stain the legs as well, but they aren't worth it, the wood they are made out of is too soft and they are all warped..... that and i was tired of sitting on the floor.....









What i was using before:









Still have a mess of cables though now, gonna have to find some time to fix that.......


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Updated pic, not the best quality...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13835349*
> Updated pic, not the best quality...


nice


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13832096*
> Nice desk, what model is it?


To be honest, I have no idea what my desk's brand is, I bought it from a local furniture outlet for about $400 and came in big large and brown boxes with no marking, I can ask the people there if you really want to know


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Just did a de-clutter. much happier with it now.


----------



## Alatar

specs of the mac pro?


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


specs of the mac pro?


I wish it was a Mac Pro...









Its actually an empty case for a G5. Im gonna stick an H67 motherboard in it, and an i3, Along with a bunch of HDDs, and use it as a file server.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction*


I wish it was a Mac Pro...









Its actually an empty case for a G5. Im gonna stick an H67 motherboard in it, and an i3, Along with a bunch of HDDs, and use it as a file server.


It's still one of the most slick and epic looking cases I know.

Sounds like a nice project


----------



## Garyx24

yea oldddddd


----------



## snoball




----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;13845587*


I also have that Canon printer!


----------



## lil-tom7

Heres mine just got new speakers!


















Forgot my Alienware m11x in the picture


----------



## bllarkin

Here's mine. New PC (sig rig) and new desk within the last month. Setup in my bedroom right now until I get my office back.


----------



## shnur

Stock cooler!


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13847252*
> Stock cooler!


I know. I'm not overclocking right now (first performance PC build, for a guy who has been in IT for 8 years it's sad, really) so I haven't decided that I need to drop the money on a non-stock. Right now, under load on Prime95 I'm hitting between 65 and 70 C. Typically 35-40 C sitting idle. I am looking at picking up a CM 212+ at some point, but it isn't a priority and hard to justify to the wife after dropping the $1300 (approx.) for the entire system.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lil-tom7;13846178*
> Heres mine just got new speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot my Alienware m11x in the picture


are they KRK Rokits? really want them. Not as much as Adam A7s, but they sound really good in a treated room.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;13847532*
> I know. I'm not overclocking right now (first performance PC build, for a guy who has been in IT for 8 years it's sad, really) so I haven't decided that I need to drop the money on a non-stock. Right now, under load on Prime95 I'm hitting between 65 and 70 C. Typically 35-40 C sitting idle. I am looking at picking up a CM 212+ at some point, but it isn't a priority and hard to justify to the wife after dropping the $1300 (approx.) for the entire system.


Well, a 20-30$ air cooler is definitely a good upgrade, it'll drop temps by 50% or so.
Then you can always go water







I'm idling at ~30c, load at 45


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13847628*
> Well, a 20-30$ air cooler is definitely a good upgrade, it'll drop temps by 50% or so.
> Then you can always go water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm idling at ~30c, load at 45


Agreed, just haven't really had the incentive to go get it yet. I'm still debating a bit, but I'm sure I will get one at some point.

Water cooling just probably not going to happen, I'm not that comfortable with having liquid inside my system


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;13845587*


Wow.









Apple allows the user to have custom background images? That's fantastic!
Considering it took them like 4 years and 4 iOS patches to do that for their phones.

Guess they can't blame Adobe for backgrounds...


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13847709*
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple allows the user to have custom background images? That's fantastic!
> Considering it took them like 4 years and 4 iOS patches to do that for their phones.
> 
> Guess they can't blame Adobe for backgrounds...


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s;13847751*
> That's Windows 7


He's referring to the Macbook Pro on the left.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13847709*
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple allows the user to have custom background images? That's fantastic!
> Considering it took them like 4 years and 4 iOS patches to do that for their phones.
> 
> Guess they can't blame Adobe for backgrounds...


Theres always one...


----------



## lil-tom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13847545*
> are they KRK Rokits? really want them. Not as much as Adam A7s, but they sound really good in a treated room.


Yes in deed they are and I love them so much. I got both brand new for $123 and after tax and cables and adapters it cost me $141.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lil-tom7;13848288*
> Yes in deed they are and I love them so much. I got both brand new for $123 and after tax and cables and adapters it cost me $141.


141 for both??? are they GP 2 OR GP 5s?


----------



## crayzcreationz

I got me a new Monitor an Asus VE278Q and then Later Ima Order 2 more to run eyefinity i cant wait. I also Put Two Of my Z5500 Speakers on the Back of my wall. So now its Really 5.1 Surround Sound. So tell Me What ya Think Guys Took me forever to do that Setup my Attic Was a Misson To Get Throught When Im in miami its really hot. Im Also waiting To pick up more Wires to Setup the 2 Other ones In the Front of me the Wall.


----------



## XAnarchy

That mess of cables would drive me mental. However mines not the neatest, but not having a clear table helps i suppose.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13851615*


Doesn't that ache your neck after playing a game for an hour or two?


----------



## Madman340

Why TBs and Trittons?


----------



## lil-tom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13848609*
> 141 for both??? are they GP 2 OR GP 5s?


Yes for both and im confused GP 2 or GP 5?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Good on you for making your 5.1 actually 5.1. :thimb:


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lil-tom7;13854677*
> Yes for both and im confused GP 2 or GP 5?


sorry, got my branding mixed up. are they RP5 G2's, or RP8 G2's?


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzcreationz;13851615*
> I got me a new Monitor an Asus VE278Q and then Later Ima Order 2 more to run eyefinity i cant wait. I also Put Two Of my Z5500 Speakers on the Back of my wall. So now its Really 5.1 Surround Sound. So tell Me What ya Think Guys Took me forever to do that Setup my Attic Was a Misson To Get Throught When Im in miami its really hot. Im Also waiting To pick up more Wires to Setup the 2 Other ones In the Front of me the Wall.


oh man you should really lower that monitor or you will develop neck problems


----------



## rdrdrdrd

obligatory "don't quote multiple pics!" rage

but anyways, you need to clean up the cables


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gosmo;7534890*
> Oh I almost forgot! Here is my other setup, its not as nice as my main, but it gets the job done.


And this is still funny!


----------



## lil-tom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13855498*
> sorry, got my branding mixed up. are they RP5 G2's, or RP8 G2's?


They are the Rokit 5 g2 but they are still $150 a piece







And I got everything for $141.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gosmo;7534890*
> Oh I almost forgot! Here is my other setup, its not as nice as my main, but it gets the job done.


I wonder what's in the box.


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;13847770*
> He's referring to the Macbook Pro on the left.


Yeah I noticed that right after I posted so I edited my post.

Needless to say, I felt like a fool


----------



## frickfrock999

Alright, so this is a bit extreme.

A few days ago, a man created an entire room out of computer parts.
I kid you not, *this is very definition of a computer room.*

Also, I elect this man to be our official spokesman.


----------



## Akusho

Here's mine


----------



## Shane1244

Whats the thing on the wall? (top middle)


----------



## Akusho

What, the cork board?


----------



## EpicPie

I think he was referring to the AC unit.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I think he was referring to the AC unit.


Ah, silly me, I thought it was kinda obvious


----------



## Shane1244

Ghetto. Never seen something like that.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Ghetto. Never seen something like that.


Must be a Canada thing.
I'm shocked.


----------



## RushMore1205




----------



## Akusho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Ghetto. Never seen something like that.


Split air con system. Google it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Must be a Canada thing.
I'm shocked.


Out here, everyone has the ones that sit outside and use your heating ducts.


----------



## Garyx24

yeaaa


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13882760*
> Ghetto. Never seen something like that.


So that makes it ghetto? lol.


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13883219*
> Out here, everyone has the ones that sit outside and use your heating ducts.


Most people who don't have new homes in areas with moderate temperature don't have *central air*.

Though I see Split Air Conditioning in commercial (IDF/MDF) settings more often then residential. People usually have ducted standing or window units.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;13884319*
> So that makes it ghetto? lol.


Looks like a window AC stuck into a wall. Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjabelly;13884656*
> Most people who don't have new homes in areas with moderate temperature don't have *central air*.
> 
> Though I see Split Air Conditioning in commercial (IDF/MDF) settings more often then residential. People usually have ducted standing or window units.


Idk, My house is 60 years old and has central air.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13885423*
> Looks like a window AC stuck into a wall. Yes.


The window is on the other wall








This is a window AC:


----------



## Disabled Reaction

hey guys, i think you need to go to airconditioning.net


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13885423*
> Looks like a window AC stuck into a wall. Yes.
> 
> Idk, My house is 60 years old and has central air.


It doesn't look like a window unit...so no.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzo;13767811*
> This is my computer desk with my oversized printer on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My drafting table/studio art table.


What printer is that? I'm thinking of getting one that can print 42" wide.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;13882760*
> Ghetto. Never seen something like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;13882804*
> Must be a Canada thing.
> I'm shocked.


Not really, those are everywhere here in Europe.

They're great, we have one per room at our house in Spain and it is really good.









You can see it here at my room, right above the door;


----------



## brl3git

Walked into my room and this was all I could see..... http://nyan.cat/


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


It doesn't look like a window unit...so no.


It looks like a *split unit*.
http://www.ajmadison.com/guides/air_...ctless-splits/
The fan and evaporator is in the unit in the pic and the condenser sits outside...almost like a central unit. They have em with dual/triple control zones.

I just installed one in my store...34,000btu.


----------



## justarealguy

Split air conditioners are very popular in Europe. When I was in Moscow they were everwhere. Much easier to mount the compressor outside on the side of the building and run the hoses inside because the windows are far too big / misshaped for a windowed AC.

They double as heaters too which is sweet in the winter.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've never seen any other type.


----------



## justarealguy

In the US it's generally either central air or a window unit










Compressors similar to this sit outside of most homes and the coolant runs inside to be dispersed.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13893807*
> In the US it's generally either central air or a window unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compressors similar to this sit outside of most homes and the coolant runs inside to be dispersed.


Yeah exactly!


----------



## EpicPie

Lol at how off topic this thread went.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's informative!










Behind my computer.


----------



## gorb

such a weird ceiling


----------



## Boyboyd

Tell me about it, i've got no idea what that useless cube is even for. I wish it was all the same height.


----------



## Alex132

Its like the modern hobbit


----------



## Shane1244

Such a badass ceiling**


----------



## DarthBaiter

Is that an old school radiator?


----------



## justarealguy

So I was in a bagel shop this morning and saw a split AC. In the US.

Yep, they exist


----------



## snoball

I like how Boydboyd's ceiling is, I've got an old school radiator too! Lolz.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;13895853*
> Is that an old school radiator?


It's a very old school radiator. Sadly it gets no use, even in winter, because it's in the same room as my computer lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13896093*
> It's a very old school radiator. Sadly it gets no use, even in winter, because it's in the same room as my computer lol.










Yeah, I never even turn on my central heat because of that. It took me until late December last year to finally switch it on.


----------



## Mootsfox

You also live in Texas...


----------



## DarthBaiter

Texas had some ansty snowstorms last year.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;13897019*
> Texas had some ansty snowstorms last year.


Yes it did. It sucked.


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ What they said. I was out of work for a week!


----------



## gorb

Yeah...it gets pretty damn cold here in the winter months. The summer is way too hot though


----------



## Madman340

Is a split AC unit the kind that are in a lot of not old but not new motels and hotels?


----------



## XAnarchy

In Australia, we only have split AC generally, and those crappy in window ones, but rarely. Although sometimes ducted too, but that's still considered split isn't it? cause the compressor is still outside?


----------



## justarealguy

It's split, yes, the compressor is outside. The difference is that a 'split ac unit' is generally smaller and feeds 1-2 fans/rads whereas a central air unit feeds one large enough for the entire house.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


It's split, yes, the compressor is outside. The difference is that a 'split ac unit' is generally smaller and feeds 1-2 fans/rads whereas a central air unit feeds one large enough for the entire house.


I've never understood how you can keep a house cool without central air, especially anywhere in the south. We have 4 central air units at one home and 2 at another and they work pretty hard all summer (granted it is in the mid 90s all summer long). The single unit I have at my condo can't even get my 1200 sq ft condo below 63 without freezing over. Would be hot as balls here with a split or window unit.


----------



## justarealguy

Depends on where you live man. My central air is awesome since NJ doesn't have consistent extreme temps.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I've never understood how you can keep a house cool without central air, especially anywhere in the south. We have 4 central air units at one home and 2 at another and they work pretty hard all summer (granted it is in the mid 90s all summer long). The single unit I have at my condo can't even get my 1200 sq ft condo *below 63* without freezing over. Would be hot as balls here with a split or window unit.


I don't know how cold you like it, but we usually keep it around 72


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13901988*
> I've never understood how you can keep a house cool without central air, especially anywhere in the south. We have 4 central air units at one home and 2 at another and they work pretty hard all summer (granted it is in the mid 90s all summer long). The single unit I have at my condo can't even get my 1200 sq ft condo below 63 without freezing over. Would be hot as balls here with a split or window unit.


63 is a bit cool to expect out of a single 6,000 BTU unit...


----------



## seven9st surfer

man, yall like it like the arctic in the house. Here in Florida, I keep the house at 80 and just turn on ceiling fans when it gets a little warm


----------



## XAnarchy

YEAH! Split AC systems!!! Woo! Nothing gets me more excited than talking about air conditioners









Also, feel free to include some conversions for people that dont live in the imperial age. In Australia because out electric companies are tight asses, we're encouraged to keep our air cons between 24-27 degrees to reduce power costs. Which is generally what everyone sets theirs to.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I want a split AC to be installed in my server closet.


----------



## Madman340

My temps are kept around 78f.


----------



## W00MBA

I think 68-70f is the most comfortable temp. Sometimes 64f feels good too.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman340

I find 78f to work well for me, but I will admit it can get really hot in my room as it's not a very big room and I often have both my PC and 360 on. As long as I leave my door open and have my ceiling fan on though, it's usually just fine.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;13905426*
> YEAH! Split AC systems!!! Woo! Nothing gets me more excited than talking about air conditioners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, feel free to include some conversions for people that dont live in the imperial age. In Australia because out electric companies are tight asses, we're encouraged to keep our air cons between 24-27 degrees to reduce power costs. Which is generally what everyone sets theirs to.


They try to do that here, but with electricity at only $0.067 per KWH they must be joking.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13907842*
> They try to do that here, but with electricity at only $0.067 per KWH they must be joking.


Coal POWA!

*chestbump*


----------



## justarealguy

71f is definitely the bestest temperature to be at.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Wasn't there a "show your cpu" thread around here somewhere?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13893964*
> It's informative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind my computer.


That box....I think Jimmy Hoffa is in there...call Geraldo Riviera.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;13909002*
> 71f is definitely the bestest temperature to be at.


It would cost me way too much to keep my house at that temp


----------



## kamikaze_

I always got the warmest room in the house.







If I'm gone from my room for a day or two without my computer turned on, the temperature feels just as balanced as the rest of my house.


----------



## Shane1244

We keep ours at 69 lol


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


We keep ours at 69 lol


God!
Like 78 is the MAX for me.

Any lower the AC would be running 24?7.


----------



## Shane1244

Our turns on about every 30 mins for about 10 minutes.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


We keep ours at 69 lol


xD He said 69.


----------



## Xyro TR1

My place is currently at 71F. It's there 24/7. I stopped caring about electric bills.


----------



## KC_Flip

I run 83 in the summer and 65 in the winter. It starts to get too expensive if I turn the a/c down or heat up anymore. I do have the windows open as much as possible though, weather permitting.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13907842*
> They try to do that here, but with electricity at only $0.067 per KWH they must be joking.


DAYUM! It's at $0.19 at the moment and with the new financial year its going up to $0.21 per kwh. Ripped off... I hope to god my mining setup doesn't end up costing me more money than i make


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13907842*
> They try to do that here, but with electricity at only $0.067 per KWH they must be joking.


Lucky...

Here in Spain I keep my room at 24ºC but I can't use it more than 5-8 hours a day because the damn electricity is 0.14€ per KWH which is $0.21....

So if I used my A/C 24/7 together with my sig rig Folding 24/7 I'd pay over $300 a month.


----------



## gorb

I do average billing and it costs $180-220 a month to keep my house (~2900 sq ft) at 77 but that is still fairly warm. I guess I can try a month at 74 or something and see how much my bill skyrockets :/

I pay 10.1 cents per kilowatt hour.


----------



## Boyboyd

Ours is pretty expensive, but we also have to pay "global warming tax" because our supplier doesn't use any renewable energy. Surely the're the ones that should be paying that tax.


----------



## gorb

they do pay it. they'd take your money either way to recoup the costs


----------



## Jayrock

People REALLY to post desk, chair, and other furniture info when they post room pics!

Most of the PC equipment is more easily recognizable and easy to find at one or two websites, but I can only hunt down a very few of these desks. Been searching forever for the right one.


----------



## Shane1244

Ours is usually around $500/mo


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;13903944*
> man, yall like it like the arctic in the house. Here in Florida, I keep the house at 80 and just turn on ceiling fans when it gets a little warm


Ive got a dedicated unit for my PC room... It struggles to keep the room at 80 during the summer days.


----------



## vitality

I need a new desk soon :/


----------



## kamikaze_

Closet box's/junk.




































I really need a Corsair H60 if I'm going to be pushing the 980X even further. :/ The H60 has a smaller radiator, but it's nice to have less "bulk" in the case.


----------



## 502

How do you like that backless chair?


----------



## shnur

You have two burritos







<3


----------



## gorb

those are tacos


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13893964*
> It's informative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind my computer.


Liking your room, looks great!

Color scheme is nice.. Red sofas









Nice floorlamp too







made it yourself? or bought somewhere?


----------



## kamikaze_

Yeah, tacos. That's my dinner after a long night at work.









If the reference to my backless chair is supposed to be sarcasm, I just never bothered to get another chair. I would actually like to sit straight up, play competitively and keep my focus rather than be relaxed.


----------



## 502

I wasn't trying to tease you, I was just curious. You would know the best for your body.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;13918246*
> Liking your room, looks great!
> 
> Color scheme is nice.. Red sofas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice floorlamp too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made it yourself? or bought somewhere?


Thanks. It's a bit of both, i bought it but i also bent it into that shape.


----------



## EpicPie

My temp desk setup.


----------



## Xyro TR1

LOVE that picture. The wallpaper is also _perfect_


----------



## EpicPie

Thanks xyro. ^_^


----------



## Evenger14

Moved my rig upstairs so I can game online with my Sprint internet via my new HTC Evo Still laggy sometimes but it's still pretty awesome.

The monitor on the right I use to monitor my temps, Internet usage, time, weather, ect. I use the 19" to game, movies, and browse the internet.


















Decent Cable Management for a temp setup I think. I hate having them all strewn about so I tied'em up.










I little off topic, but my internet will go from 70KBps to 10KBps, then down to 500Bytes then hover around that. Is there anyway to steady this out or is it because I use my phones 3G internet? I can game on MW2 steady with 50+KBps but once I get below that I get lag, and can't even connect below 10KBps


----------



## De-Zant

Those kinds of screens, if still available, should be very cheap these days. If I were you, I'd go and grab a third one for some eyefinity action.


----------



## an0n

in construction:


































I don't post on ocn at all, but most of this was inspired by other setups that I've seen in this thread. I still have a lot of big changes planned for this setup









ps: ill try to remember to borrow a better camera to take some pics when everything is finalized (2-3 weeks later)


----------



## Boyboyd

That's a huge desk. That's like mine except I cut mine in half to make it into a corner desk.

Edit: We have the same monitor, keyboard, and desk :O


----------



## Garyx24

oldddd


----------



## Xyro TR1

Not final, but getting close. Once it's 100% I'll take pictures with the _real_ camera.


----------



## EpicPie

Xyro, I <3 your setup.


----------



## alltoasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an0n;13928817*
> in construction:


I swear I've seen this desk on another forum, but its been wiped since then. Only difference that I remember is that there were 2 pc's underneath instead of 1.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24;13929327*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet galaxy wallpaper.


----------



## caraboose

Some what of a 360* panoramic of my room, from my chair.
Newest addition is this guy:
























Nothing in the rack yet, because I don't have the chassis here, they'll be here probably whenever I get a job... lol


----------



## nathris

Camera app in Sense is horrid, I did the best I could to clean it up.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

I just moved to Daytona Beach







. I'm loving the view!



















Yes, i know the 15 inch dell monitor is out of place







. I'm going to get a dell 23 inch IPS







.

EDIT: pictures just don't do it justice. I wish I was a good photographer.


----------



## De-Zant

Once again, I only have pictures of the desk, not the room. But whatevs.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*











Not final, but getting close. Once it's 100% I'll take pictures with the _real_ camera.










Wow, so the "real" camera is so important that you only take it out of the box on special occasions??

Also, it's interesting how many of you like to keep the boxes of whatever computer parts you have on shelves and around the room like trophies...


----------



## waar

wake up on the wrong side of the bed today, eh buddy?


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


wake up on the wrong side of the bed today, eh buddy?


lol, right?


----------



## Akusho

I agree, keeping boxes for no use is... lame?


----------



## justarealguy

Well, if they're pretty enough then why not?







.


----------



## Akusho

I usually keep a box for 2 weeks in case I'll want to exchange the product, but after that, if no other use - garbage. No matter how beautiful it is, it still consumes space







IMHO a desk full of stuff is not better than an empty desk.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akusho*


I agree, keeping boxes for no use is... lame?










I keep all my boxes.
If I sell the Item people like to get the OG box it came in.


----------



## justarealguy

Yeah, I keep the boxes if I have to ship something (sell on OCN). I still have boxes from my rig back in 2007 lol.


----------



## neonraver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


I just moved to Daytona Beach







. I'm loving the view!



















Yes, i know the 15 inch dell monitor is out of place







. I'm going to get a dell 23 inch IPS







.

EDIT: pictures just don't do it justice. I wish I was a good photographer.


Nice view. Wish I had a view like that


----------



## Akusho

Well, i guess it's a preference







I prefer to have less garbage around, it irritates me for some reason


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akusho*


Well, i guess it's a preference







I prefer to have less garbage around, it irritates me for some reason










Yeah I basically throw away all my boxes too. Don't like storing stuff.

I can see why people keep them though, it's far easier to safely ship stuff when the original packaging is present.


----------



## staryoshi

I keep them all due to the frequency with which I change hardware... I prefer to buy used items with the original packaging, as I'm sure many others do.


----------



## Madman340

I usually end up keeping them in my closet for storage of other things.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Yeah, I keep the boxes if I have to ship something (sell on OCN). I still have boxes from my rig back in 2007 lol.


"On the next episode of..

Horders Justarealguy shows off his boxy collection"...

Next Monday on AnE.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Made some changes to my room. Ignore the 2 foam pieces on the wall above the sub, they're gonna be relocated real soon. I'm pooped from all the work getting my room back together.


----------



## lob3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Made some changes to my room. Ignore the 2 foam pieces on the wall above the sub, they're gonna be relocated real soon. I'm pooped from all the work getting my room back together.

-snip-


I love your setup so much.

So... beautiful. Every last bit


----------



## EpicPie

Love your room FallenAn9el.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


"On the next episode of..

Horders Justarealguy shows off his boxy collection"...

Next Monday on AnE.


Nope. It's not that big of a collection. Your title is nowhere near dramatic enough. How do you intend on getting the grannies to tune it? Gotta hype that up!

Secondly, I love Toblerone







.


----------



## Akusho

Is my desk better this way:









or









With the second option i feel that i have more space, but looks less.... something


----------



## De-Zant

The first option looks more something... It looks better anyhow. And technically you have more space there as well.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

The first option is not good. It does not follow the proper rules for monitor height.


----------



## De-Zant

The rules for monitors should be that the highest point where a monitor should be is so that the center is at eye height. Preferrably top at eye height.

Right?

If so, I think that the first setup would follow the guidelines.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;13975011*
> The first option is not good. It does not follow the proper rules for monitor height.


I wanted to cut that shelve buy 2, but now i dont know. Technically it has more space on it and beneath it, but i have no use for the space on the shelve.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13975020*
> The rules for monitors should be that the highest point where a monitor should be is so that the center is at eye height. Preferrably top at eye height.
> Right?
> If so, I think that the first setup would follow the guidelines.


Not if I lay back in the chair... then the top of the monitor goes dark








The options are - either cut the shelve buy 2 or without it entirely. With the lowered shelve there is no real use for the space beneath it (too low for a printer), so it seems pointless to have it, I think... dunno.


----------



## SafeKlok

It would depend on your height surely, monitors that are perfect for one person, could be too high/low for another.


----------



## Akusho

Sure, when i sit straight the height of the monitor is fine, but not when I lay back in the chair for a movie or smth, then the viewing angles of TN kick in


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13975036*
> Not if I lay back in the chair... then the top of the monitor goes dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The options are - either cut the shelve buy 2 or without it entirely. With the lowered shelve there is no real use for the space beneath it (too low for a printer), so it seems pointless to have it, I think... dunno.


In that case just remove the shelve. Because if you make it lower, your hands can't fit that well under it, which makes it clumsy to have there.

Shelve, away you go.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Shelf


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13975073*
> In that case just remove the shelve. Because if you make it lower, your hands can't fit that well under it, which makes it clumsy to have there.
> 
> Shelve, away you go.


The height of the shelf itself is around 18 cm, if i would cut it to 10 my hand could fit there... i think







I guess it's not worth it, I'll keep the table without it







Might figure something out for the monitor though, a short stand of some kind.


----------



## 100PARIK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13972497*
> Made some changes to my room. Ignore the 2 foam pieces on the wall above the sub, they're gonna be relocated real soon. I'm pooped from all the work getting my room back together.


Hey, Mister! Where did you get that foam? Is it an acoustic foam? How much was it?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

You can get foam like that cheap at thefoamfactory.com . It's where I got it for my build. High quality and fast shipping.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s;13972558*
> I love your setup so much.
> 
> So... beautiful. Every last bit


Thank you!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13973420*
> Love your room FallenAn9el.


Thanks!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100PARIK;13975179*
> Hey, Mister! Where did you get that foam? Is it an acoustic foam? How much was it?


I got the foam from amazon, it's made by Auralex. Yeah, it does a good job preventing sound from going through the doors. They were $60 for a box of 32 1' x 1' panels.

http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-Studiofoam-Designer-Charcoal-Gray/dp/B0002F78UI/ref=sr_1_1?s=miscellaneous&ie=UTF8&qid=1308842425&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Auralex Studiofoam Designer Kit Charcoal Gray: Everything Else[/URL]

EDIT: Go with what fat italian stallion suggested. It's almost half the cost!


----------



## Big Wiggly

Just got the new desk.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly;13978656*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the new desk.


I like your legal/library lamp. Very classy







.

EDIT: also, empty your trash please







.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly;13978656*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the new desk.


Wow, that's a nice desk! If you don't mind me asking, who makes it?


----------



## Big Wiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii;13978893*
> Wow, that's a nice desk! If you don't mind me asking, who makes it?


Bush Vantage
http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/desks-laptop-stands/product-ARS22657

It was 20% off a few weeks ago so I decided to grab it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly;13978656*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the new desk.


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## mfb412

is that a...
flap flap flap jar?


----------



## snoball

Oh look, WAYNE'S WORLD! Lol


----------



## defoLinY




----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13974965*
> Is my desk better this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the second option i feel that i have more space, but looks less.... something


ohh.. What is that desk?


----------



## RushMore1205

what do you think about my office, just finished with LED mod, just need to get longer DUAL link DVI cables so i can hide that uglines, then the monitors will really look like they are floating

also going to get RGB LED so i can program it ot be the same color as whats on the screen


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defoLinY;13984386*


I like this setup except in the kitchen/living room. I hate facing the wall when I'm studying.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;13984399*
> ohh.. What is that desk?


Custom made








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;13984722*
> what do you think about my office, just finished with LED mod, just need to get longer DUAL link DVI cables so i can hide that uglines, then the monitors will really look like they are floating
> 
> also going to get RGB LED so i can program it ot be the same color as whats on the screen


Looks nice







but personally I don't like all the LEDs... dunno why, but i prefer cases with no lighting (Not to mention rooms with LEDs


----------



## Clovertail100

New house, new desk, and some AW2310 Eyefinity action coming shortly.

























Edit: How could I forget a closeup of the rig itself? This picture was pre-crossfire, but whatever.


----------



## Big Wiggly

That looks incredibly classy.


----------



## Clovertail100

Heh, thanks. It's been my project this year. Once I get into the new house, the two new AW2310's and a desk to properly accommodate them, it'll be complete.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster;13990829*
> Heh, thanks. It's been my project this year. Once I get into the new house, the two new AW2310's and a desk to properly accommodate them, it'll be complete.


not gonna lie...if i was your friend, i would never leave your house.....ever....


----------



## Clovertail100

Yeah, it's become the hang out/party area pretty quickly in my circle. I'm glad I have the G73 so I don't have to share my main rig.


----------



## waldoh74

I rearranged my room lately and redid my setup.










And to my left...









My command center.









Sig rig









Thrall Guarding my new hat, Tritton AXPros, G930 and A900

















Please excuse the mess atop the shelves, haven't cleaned up since I built my SFF pc the other day.









Most people use their dresser for clothes and to check how they look in the mirror...mines a backup computer desk...lol. And yes, that is my history book from last semester shoved in my window...









Please excuse the messyness in my room, haven't dusted/vaccuumed in two days.


----------



## Wiremaster

inb4 "Big Pics" rage.

I like your room. I like big pictures so I can see stuff. You have a dog. I want to see it.

I like your boxed-set game collection!


----------



## snoball

Portable AC? I have one of those, 9000 BTU, works more like a heater than AC though. I hate it!


----------



## subassy

waldoh74...i think my work laptop (thinkpad t60) is about to melt thanks to your non-web-optimized pics...if it does melt i might get a new one so don't think i'm trying to discourage...


----------



## Akusho

Boxes everywhere...


----------



## justarealguy

Everyone loves pictures, but please, resize them before you upload







.


----------



## Madman340

I like the big res in this case, I can see the title of all his books and stuff. Dog training for dummies... Cmon man can't you use Google for that? And you bought Norton 360?!


----------



## waldoh74

Lol, sorry bout the massive res, didn't even realise it! I'm trying to locate all of my old computer game boxes (such as Diablo I/II/LoD, Everquest +expansions,....the original Ultima...lol). And yes, that is dog training for dummies...it was a gift lol. And yes, I did buy Norton 360. I don't pirate software, and you get awesome deals on software when your in the military =). Tax free and awesome discounts, I think I paid like $40 for it about 3 years ago, or something like that.

Surprised nobody commented on the oldschool Funcoland NES case lol. I've been thinking about hooking up my NES to my 42" for fun and rocking out some old school super mario haha.


----------



## Tomalak

Got a new table finally.


----------



## Chris13002




----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Everyone loves pictures, but please, resize them before you upload







.


Why? I like the detail.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomalak*


Got a new table finally.









http://i51.tinypic.com/16hj18n.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I like it!

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]Chris13002[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=5f012238fa36186cbb85825ea8d4fba8&p=14000079#post14000079][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/4526/img2603dm.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7923/img2616vq.jpg[IMG]
[IMG alt=""]http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/6190/img2612q.jpg


There is a joystick in your Xbox. Explain.


----------



## Chris13002

yeah my Internet Explorer automatically re-sizes the images to look fine... Sorry I didn't notice how different it would look on other setups. Even my ipad with tap-a-talk re-sizes correctly...


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


There is a joystick in your Xbox. Explain.


I had a red ring of death 360 and a Tekken 6 fighting joystick... both of which were not being used and decided to combine them together... It's wireless and I bring it to fighting tournaments...


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Why? I like the detail.


Use spoiler tags then. I load 100 posts per page and if everyone is doing crazy high res' it takes forever to load. It's just proper forum etiquette.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak;13999984*
> Got a new table finally.


At last! A nice, clean, not overpacked with stuff, table


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;13995130*
> You have a dog. I want to see it.


75lbs of "Play!" lol.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akusho*


At last! A nice, clean, not overpacked with stuff, table










Thanks. I always liked those Ikea Galant desks, but since we don't have an Ikea store in our country, had to assemble my own.

Just did a quick round of zip-tying to get the cables more or less in order. Didn't turn out too bad.










EDIT: 
@waldoh74 - nice dog!


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomalak*


@waldoh74 - nice dog!










Thanks, He's about 15 months now, he's a rescue. Slightly psychotic lol. I don't need an alarm clock anymore because of him. He wakes me up about 7am everyday by sitting on my chest and giving me that "Hiiiiiii....take me out!" look haha.


----------



## staryoshi

For now, I'm working in the corner of my living room with an incredibly ugly but functional setup. The table is adjustable at least







(My ideal height is about 28-28.5" high, most desks come in at 30" which makes me







). Also, it's an old picture, but the setup is mostly the same... for now.










When I move mid-august I'll have a dedicated office in which I'll spruce it up with some cool-looking furniture







I will also be attempting some mild "art" with old PC hardware.


----------



## Akusho

delete


----------



## gorb

new pics, just took em from each corner of the room


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


new pics, just took em from each corner of the room










How do you like not have a bed frame? I've considered just using the box spring and mattress alone, but never tried it. I can see how it would make certain...night time activities less obvious to other people in the household (bed squeeking lol). Considering it when I move.

Btw, is that the Sword of Truth series I see on your bookshelf? I gotta get back into it. Stopped at Chainfire, maybe read the first 2 chapters and thats it. =\\


----------



## gorb

I haven't been using a bed frame for years...I like it just fine. Yes, that is the sword of truth series on the shelf. It's enjoyable enough, but a lot of it is beyond ridiculous (even for fantasy books).


----------



## waldoh74

I agree with you on that. Wizards First Rule and Stone of Tears was amazing, my favorite books of all time, after that it was kind of "meh" though. Just kinda went through the motions with reading them. Got hooked on Dragonlance after reading them though.


----------



## gorb

I bought some dragonlance trilogy a few months ago, but I still haven't gotten around to reading it yet >_>


----------



## waldoh74

Chronicles? The first one I read (forget which book it was) was out of order in the story. Didn't really screw up the story, but left a lot of questions. Then I read Dragons of Autumn Twilight and went on from there. I think I read about 9 books in just over a month lol. I was a little hooked.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waldoh74*


Lol, sorry bout the massive res, didn't even realise it! I'm trying to locate all of my old computer game boxes (such as Diablo I/II/LoD, Everquest +expansions,....the original Ultima...lol). And yes, that is dog training for dummies...it was a gift lol. And yes, I did buy Norton 360. I don't pirate software, and you get awesome deals on software when your in the military =). Tax free and awesome discounts, I think I paid like $40 for it about 3 years ago, or something like that.

Surprised nobody commented on the oldschool Funcoland NES case lol. I've been thinking about hooking up my NES to my 42" for fun and rocking out some old school super mario haha.


I noted the Norton because there are so many free alternatives nowadays that seem to do a better job than most paid ones.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waldoh74*


Chronicles? The first one I read (forget which book it was) was out of order in the story. Didn't really screw up the story, but left a lot of questions. Then I read Dragons of Autumn Twilight and went on from there. I think I read about 9 books in just over a month lol. I was a little hooked.


Yeah, the chronicles trilogy is what I've got.


----------



## .nikon

Whats crazy is I'm using the same table that you are for my monitor(well my vizio)


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Yeah, the chronicles trilogy is what I've got.


Definately read it man. It is a little slow at first, but picks up very quickly.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14002533*


I do love me some Opeth!







Saw them at the Trocadero in Philly, they did a heavy set and a light 'Damnation' set.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;14005609*
> Definately read it man. It is a little slow at first, but picks up very quickly.


I will someday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;14009343*
> I do love me some Opeth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them at the Trocadero in Philly, they did a heavy set and a light 'Damnation' set.


I saw them several years ago at Trees in Dallas (along with Pelican). It was badass. I'm going to see them again this October, along with Katatonia


----------



## Wiremaster

gorb, I'd love to see a picture of your thirteen terabytes. Pretty please?


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


gorb, I'd love to see a picture of your thirteen terabytes. Pretty please?


It's actually more than 13TB now, but it's nothing special. No raid or anything like that.









I'd rather have something like this:
http://www.overclock.net/servers/986...tb-server.html

Only larger. I want to build a separate storage box as well as an HTPC because having all of my drives crammed into and around my primary computer is lame.


----------



## TimeToKill




----------



## koven

cute tubing


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

I see a crease in your tubing. Just a heads up







.

I want to see the rest of your desk. It looks nice.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


It's actually more than 13TB now, but it's nothing special. No raid or anything like that.









I'd rather have something like this:
http://www.overclock.net/servers/986...tb-server.html

Only larger. I want to build a separate storage box as well as an HTPC because having all of my drives crammed into and around my primary computer is lame.


LOL... so much piracy XD


----------



## shnur

Doesn't needs to be piracy... you could be doing back-ups of your discs to have a digital format & then he could be working with a lot of video editing, hence the need of space...


----------



## gorb

What I would like to do is full uncompressed rips of all my movies/tv shows, and I still have hundreds of albums to rip (music of course doesn't take up that much space though).


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14015956*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is full uncompressed rips of all my movies/tv shows, and I still have hundreds of albums to rip (music of course doesn't take up that much space though).


If your doing FLAC, then yes music will take up a lot of space lol.


----------



## gorb

It really doesn't...I've got ~50,000 flacs, and that's only ~1.4TB.


----------



## waldoh74

Thats a lot to most people lol.


----------



## 161029

Haha. That's insane. So much music. And you listen to all of it?


----------



## ggoodd

Well, tell me what ya guys think, i think i need to take more shots from far away, but i need to find my camera first.

My two of three monitors (i have a 28inch dell where it goes through the wall, and has speakers in the other room for watching stuff in the bed room.
The third monitor is a duplicate of the Big Boy on the top
where the second is my media players, and hw monitors









thats the engine that drives my life









I wonder who would win?









Comics, books, more nerd stuff









I have alot more stuff then this, this are my "common" collectibles, and i cant find my camera to take a pick of my collectors glass case.

examples:
one of a kind Darth Malek/Darth Raven Set from an event years ago (i got o them all and i cant remember what one), as well a 12 karot gold General Grevious action figure 6 1/2 inch scale, $600 dollar hand made rancor to scale ( a regular size af can fit in its mouth. all with certificates of authinticy and such, ill post pics some time

i also got alot of rare 90s batman stuff, (non movie) as well alot of star wars stuff


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14016517*
> Haha. That's insane. So much music. And you listen to all of it?


Of course not. I do listen to a lot, but I won't ever be able to listen to it all. It's cool being able to find a new band I like just by browsing my own folders though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;14016474*
> Thats a lot to most people lol.


Yeah, but I was speaking in relative terms


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimeToKill;14015173*


Ahaha I'm using that wallpaper. Nice setup!


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14002533*
> new pics, just took em from each corner of the room


Sweet Jesus. Yeah I'd say those surround speakers and sub are enough to fill a friggin theatre.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14016446*
> It really doesn't...I've got ~50,000 flacs, and that's only ~1.4TB.


wow and I thought I had alot with my 4000 FLACS







, how many days of content is that?


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;14016728*
> Sweet Jesus. Yeah I'd say those surround speakers and sub are enough to fill a friggin theatre.


Not quite, but more than adequate for my bedroom








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;14017560*
> wow and I thought I had alot with my 4000 FLACS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how many days of content is that?


23wk 2d 1:51:31.391


----------



## Xyro TR1

Gorb, I still love your setup.









Also, since I've been out of town since the day I posted that picture... (and technically still am, hanging out with a few OCN mods...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;13953082*
> Wow, so the "real" camera is so important that you only take it out of the box on special occasions??
> 
> Also, it's interesting how many of you like to keep the boxes of whatever computer parts you have on shelves and around the room like trophies...


No, the "real" camera hadn't arrived yet. I sold my old one and hadn't received the new one yet, so I guess that assumption just made you look like an ass.









And I put the box up there because I was missing the thing that normally lives up there since it was packed in a box, seen here. Its not normally on display, but it looks better than a blank wall.


----------



## Sean Webster

New desk!









New Desk  by seanwebster1212, on Flickra>


New Desk  by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## gorb

I like the color of your walls









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Gorb, I still love your setup.










Thanks. Yours is very nice too...especially the speakers


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I see a fair amount of with Surround / Eyefinity setups in here, I need some benchmark results in my comparison thread if you have the time...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Messy but not the worst I've seen in this thread ;p Plus I have the excuse of sharing my room with my little brother.

















@Sean, yours looks nice. I wish I could keep mine neat and organized.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*


I wish I could keep mine neat and organized.


Start putting things away, and you can


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electric*


Meh... My desk is so ugly, but I'll be painting it and I am getting a new case soon. (Corsiar 800D.)



















ooooft! iMac used as an external monitor wasn't even sure that was possible!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


ooooft! iMac used as an external monitor wasn't even sure that was possible!


Yep it is possible







. That is what people do when they upgrade to the new imacs lol.


----------



## CL3P20

just got a new monitor..


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14022781*
> ooooft! iMac used as an external monitor wasn't even sure that was possible!


Its only possible on the 27" models. I've got a 2009 21.5" iMac, and its practically obsolete now. absolute PITA.


----------



## aaronmonto

@CL3PTO: Isn't that TV 720p? How are you liking it? I'd think the pixel density would be a problem on a 720P TV that big.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto;14027974*
> @CL3PTO: Isn't that TV 720p? How are you liking it? I'd think the pixel density would be a problem on a 720P TV that big.


no its 1080p.. 1920x1080, running hdmi off of a 6950


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;14030101*
> no its 1080p.. 1920x1080, running hdmi off of a 6950


Idk, looks like 1920x1079 IMO.


----------



## ChoboGuy

My desk.. I know it isn't much:










Peripherals:



















Some guts (Yeah I know, I need a new video card):










Bonus:


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

You have one of the special edition Razer mice! I like it







.

I have the same chair as you.


----------



## waar

that realforce looks so nice.

one day i'll own one lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


My desk.. I know it isn't much:










Peripherals:



















Some guts (Yeah I know, I need a new video card):










Bonus:











I got the same chair, and it broke just a few days ago. BEWARRREEE


----------



## WoodiE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


I just moved to Daytona Beach







. I'm loving the view!



















Yes, i know the 15 inch dell monitor is out of place







. I'm going to get a dell 23 inch IPS







.

EDIT: pictures just don't do it justice. I wish I was a good photographer.


What Desk is that?


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoodiE*


What Desk is that?


Pottery barn Bedford. http://www.potterybarn.com/m/product...rner-desk-set/

I really like it. You can customize it however you like.

The best thing about it was it's price for me: FREE! I love company perks.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;14030986*
> You have one of the special edition Razer mice! I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have the same chair as you.


The mouse is awesome isn't it?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14031247*
> that realforce looks so nice.
> 
> one day i'll own one lol


You should definitely snag one up whenever you can. The build quality feels like it's on another level from Filco boards and it has my personal favorite typing feel. IMHO it is one of the best investments that I have ever made








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;14031708*
> I got the same chair, and it broke just a few days ago. BEWARRREEE


Lol I've had this chair for MANY years and it has never given me a problem


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14038652*
> The mouse is awesome isn't it?


Nope it is terrible. I'll take it off of your hands for you and dispose of it.


----------



## Narokuu

its not much, the hardware is better than the room lmao


----------



## ErBall

I find this one part weird and another part totally awesome.

So I bought this new house, and ......yeah.........It totally has a Star Wars Room!!!
Once a little boys room, it is now my rigs home of complete win



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic


----------



## Alatar

that's just frigging epic!

The artist could have been better but still the epic is strong with this one


----------



## Narokuu

thats the best house find ever... EVER


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


thats the best house find ever... EVER


I almost felt guilty hanging the shelves over it.

Wasn't gonna show it but the Back wall isn't nearly as awesome.In fact it's a little.....Pedo...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;14040084*
> I almost felt guilty hanging the shelves over it.


na it adds to the background, makes it look like you know its there... but at the same time you like it sitting in the background.

my man cave is a few posts up.. just got all this done today.. and was called into work and was terminated... lmao so my whole build is on hold for a few months while i get another job... my town is horrible for employment tho.. not even people with degrees can get a decent job


----------



## gorb

star wars room is awesome

too bad it has ewoks


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy*


The mouse is awesome isn't it?









You should definitely snag one up whenever you can. The build quality feels like it's on another level from Filco boards and it has my personal favorite typing feel. IMHO it is one of the best investments that I have ever made









Lol I've had this chair for MANY years and it has never given me a problem


yeah im definitely ready to try some topre switches. i dont know if i should go black or white tho, i already have enough black keyboards lol


----------



## subassy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


star wars room is awesome

too bad it has ewoks










ewoks > jar jar (there's a reference to SPACED here some place...)


----------



## _TRU_

mine


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


my man cave is a few posts up.. just got all this done today.. and was called into work and was terminated... lmao so my whole build is on hold for a few months while i get another job... my town is horrible for employment tho.. not even people with degrees can get a decent job


This is why I am moving out of the country after I get my degree finished. 5 years in the military, had fun times. Now it its F.U. government, pay for my school then dueces!! lol. Been looking into moving to Europe or Australia (spent a month in Australia, I loved it!). The U.S. simply isn't going anywhere.


----------



## infested999

Using my $150 netbook as my main computer for the next 2 months (already used it for one month), (hardware is expensive in Switzerland!).

Some summer cleaning:

Before









After


----------



## davidelliott-

Here is my setup.

Sidewinder x6 + Microsoft Wireless Desktop 6000 v3 Mouse:









Display 1:- Samsung SyncMaster 931BW:









Display 2: Proview 15" Monitor:









Antec 902:









Trust 2.1 Sound system:









The fat CRT monitor for cable tv(You can kinda see my HD set top box:


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;14044672*
> This is why I am moving out of the country after I get my degree finished. 5 years in the military, had fun times. Now it its F.U. government, pay for my school then dueces!! lol. Been looking into moving to Europe or Australia (spent a month in Australia, I loved it!). The U.S. simply isn't going anywhere.


would lvoe to do that, i was in the army for 4 yeas, they denied me help for schoool, shipped me off 3 times to different places, and i dont qualify for any VA help either. so.. i got a 8 dollar an hour job at Zippo working security.. and i lost the job yesterday becase of stupid reasons... this country is going to hell... but it would take me 2 years to save for a plane ticket... let alone money to live somewhere else


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14049045*
> would lvoe to do that, i was in the army for 4 yeas, they denied me help for schoool, shipped me off 3 times to different places, and i dont qualify for any VA help either. so.. i got a 8 dollar an hour job at Zippo working security.. and i lost the job yesterday becase of stupid reasons... this country is going to hell... but it would take me 2 years to save for a plane ticket... let alone money to live somewhere else


oth?


----------



## Narokuu

not sure what you mean by oth....


----------



## Brad

Here's a pic of my setup from today:







[/URL]

I need to clean up the cables, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


not sure what you mean by oth....


He might mean "Other than honorable" in terms of your discharge.


----------



## Philistine

Did a bit of cleaning today so I thought I'd throw up a few pics of my setup.


----------



## EpicPie

Side panel = decal?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Side panel = decal?


Edge lit, laser etched plexiglass I had custom made by OCN artisan Pedgette. There's more details in my build log in my sig.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


Edge lit, laser etched plexiglass I had custom made by OCN artisan Pedgette. There's more details in my build log in my sig.


That's awesome.


----------



## KG363

Very Awesome


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


little dark..but this is where my obsession hides..











That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## Ijoy

So this is my bedroom in the basement. I am pretty happy with the way it looks. Thoughts are appreciated.













































(Yes this is where the bed is hidden away, I am to lazy to make it apparently.)


----------



## Philistine

Very nice! The doors look a little unfinished but I like it.


----------



## Narokuu

wow that is amazing... would kill for a nice computer desk.. my apartment is all tile floor =( makes for a horrible enviroment

and no it was an honorable discharge. have the papers signed by my Colonel.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

*Work Area* (valve posters on the way since it's plain-ness finally started to bother me)



*Play Area*(New chair ftw)



*Work to finally get to play* (waiting on the engine, fuel tank, line-xed diamond plate, and seats then g2g)


----------



## Philistine

Nice sand rail!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


Nice sand rail!


Thanks, I've had it for a few years and finally blew the engine last month so decided to redo the entire vehicle with higher end parts, new powder coat, line-x, and 5x the power. I thought computers were money pits until I started ripping this thing apart and finding surprises. I Would have been better off trashing it and buying a new jeep to save some cash, but at least I can say that I've built the whole thing from the ground up.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Why do you have a dozen pairs of shoes under your desk? Seems like an odd place to put shoes at work.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


Why do you have a dozen pairs of shoes under your desk? Seems like an odd place to put shoes at work.


lol, I do "work" (studying) in my bedroom for lawschool since the rest of my condo is full of distractions


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


lol, I do "work" (studying) in my bedroom for lawschool since the rest of my condo is full of distractions


Ah ok







. I also noticed the very skinny stallion on your desk and thought it was ironic







.

Good luck with lawschool. What are you hoping to become?


----------



## OMG It's Bob

If I wasn't in the middle of moving, I'd totally contribute. :/


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi*


Ah ok







. I also noticed the very skinny stallion on your desk and thought it was ironic







.

Good luck with lawschool. What are you hoping to become?


Makes more sense now lol. Thank you good sir. Hoping to do mineral and water rights since coal and natural gas is huge here and water is soon to become an extremely important commodity. If all else fails I could always do social security law, but that's a last resort.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Makes more sense now lol. Thank you good sir. Hoping to do mineral and water rights since coal and natural gas is huge here and water is soon to become an extremely important commodity. If all else fails I could always do social security law, but that's a last resort.


 I'm sure mineral rights will be big enough for you to get a foot in the door and make a career out of it.

My grandpa was a lawyer for an oil company







.


----------



## von rottes

My computer room is my living room 90% of the time

(I did manage to fit my computer into the stand)

other times my room in the basement.


----------



## Xeroni

Just moved in to a new house, haven't had time to find where my camera is.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I thought computers were money pits until I started ripping this thing apart and finding surprises. I Would have been better off trashing it and buying a new jeep to save some cash


JEEP... *J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket

I had to sell off my Comanche after I blew the engine.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeroni*


Just moved in to a new house, haven't had time to find where my camera is.











what speakers and what sub? and how do they sound?


----------



## Xeroni

Dayton B652, Sub-100, and a Sony STR-DE598 I picked up for free. They sound a lot better than my old Z-5500s, and only cost $175.


----------



## TheLastPriest

New space in my new house


----------



## Recluse

And yeah... I haven't changed the thing on the floor, don't know if it's named carpet or something, but haven't changed that and the curtains forever, I'm a teenager boy so why would I?







And yeah it looks pretty bad compared to most of you...









Would love to have it more like this though, I do that when I'm home alone:










Oh and just noticed... On the first picture the wire to the left and into that hollow space is a G35 I use when I can't use my speakers!


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroni;14056234*
> Dayton B652, Sub-100, and a Sony STR-DE598 I picked up for free. They sound a lot better than my old Z-5500s, and only cost $175.


Nice







I knew they looked familiar. Getting my Dayton audio setup too







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recluse;14057331*


I think you might have the weirdest chair in all of OCN.


----------



## aaronmonto

My setup is balls.


----------



## Shane1244

Agreed


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Agreed


That's not nice







.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I think you might have the weirdest chair in all of OCN.


My grandparents has one of those too. Absolutely horrible chair - the wheels lock once you sit on it so that you can't adjust the position once you've sat down.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto;14061178*
> That's not nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think he meant balls as in good, but I might be mistaken. Regardless, good case choice!~


----------



## Xyro TR1

My setup.










DISCLAIMER: Still learning this Nikon thing (Canon guy here!), so disregard the crapulous photography...


----------



## Marin

Did you behead a furry?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;14066703*
> Did you behead a furry?


It does make an epic trophy, dosen't it?


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14066726*
> It does make an epic trophy, dosen't it?












Room is a little creepy, not gonna lie..


----------



## KimaEri

Totally cleaning things up still around my computer zone still.


----------



## bovice163

Man, some people really don't know when to draw the line, or think that pony stuff is funny. Cool setup though.


----------



## KimaEri

What are you talking about? Ponies are totally relevant!


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ Indeed! Everyone loves ponies!

(double post sorry)


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon;14066744*
> Room is a little creepy, not gonna lie..


Creepy how?


----------



## EpicPie

I setup my ghetto studio monitors. lol

Cellphone pix ftl.


----------



## Garyx24

awesome


----------



## EpicPie

Nice repost.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Nice repost.


Nice repost.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Creepy how?


You know how...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


You know how...


I can understand the suit, but how is the room creepy?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I can understand the suit, but how is the room creepy?


It's the suit that makes the room creepy.


----------



## MadCatMk2

This thread makes me wonder what i'm doing here


----------



## EpicPie

lol at the monitor.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


lol at the monitor.










It's ancient, heavy, broken and 1280x1024 but IPS, so I'm not changing it anytime soon.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


It's the suit that makes the room creepy.










I just think y'all drink too much haterade.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


This thread makes me wonder what i'm doing here










If it wasn't for the Wii, I would have thought that picture was from the 03-05 era. Props for using it tho.


----------



## EpicPie

My 7ish year old 19" Samsung Syncmaster 910t (1280 x 1024) is old and heavy, it's still kicking great.


----------



## De-Zant

^^^^

My desk has 68kg of CRT on it.

You state your LCD is heavy when it's like 5kg?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^^^^

My desk has 68kg of CRT on it.

You state your LCD is heavy when it's like 5kg?


Everything is relative. Mine's a beast for nowday's LCD standard's. 8 cm thick too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


If it wasn't for the Wii, I would have thought that picture was from the 03-05 era. Props for using it tho.










Oi that's a G9x there


----------



## De-Zant

I know 15kg LCDs. Dem 30" ones. They be teh heavy.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Nice repost.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice repost.


Nice repost.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Nice repost.


At least it's a decent pic


----------



## waar

sorry for the crappy cellphone pictures, but here is my messy desk.


















and one of my dog that sleep in her crate next to my desk







she's getting so big from the last time i posted pictures here. lol just noticed how tiny her head looks










again, sorry for the bad pictures. i need to invest in a P&S


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

My computer room for the next week


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14076289*
> My computer room for the next week












My office for the weekend







. I <3 my cabin.

Since you are on the ocean, you should go crabbing on the beach at night with a flashlight. It's a damn good time. You don't keep them, you just beat them to their holes and let them go.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi;14076739*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My office for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I <3 my cabin.
> 
> Since you are on the ocean, you should go crabbing on the beach at night with a flashlight. It's a damn good time. You don't keep them, you just beat them to their holes and let them go.


Lake is where it's at. Fresh water is awesome and it doesn't destroy boats. Our boat sunk a few years ago at our local lake in its slip bc malibu didnt put the plugs back in after maintenance and decided it was a good idea to put it in the water with huge holes in the hull. Sadly can't go crabbing since our beach is a turtle sanctuary requiring us to use a red filter on the flashlight at night making crabbing nigh impossible. If the weather holds out some deep sea fishing sounds like a plan tho


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14075629*
> 
> and one of my dog that sleep in her crate next to my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's getting so big from the last time i posted pictures here. lol just noticed how tiny her head looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, sorry for the bad pictures. i need to invest in a P&S


You keep your dog in a cage?


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14077101*
> You keep your dog in a cage?


In his post it says that his dog sleeps in there. I highly doubt he keeps it in there 24/7.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14076794*
> Lake is where it's at. Fresh water is awesome and it doesn't destroy boats. Our boat sunk a few years ago at our local lake in its slip bc malibu didnt put the plugs back in after maintenance and decided it was a good idea to put it in the water with huge holes in the hull. Sadly can't go crabbing since our beach is a turtle sanctuary requiring us to use a red filter on the flashlight at night making crabbing nigh impossible. If the weather holds out some deep sea fishing sounds like a plan tho


That happened at my beach too







. I still can't use the gym at night which sucks.

If you go deap sea fishing go on an all day trip. The fish are deep right now and if you go on a half day trip you won't reach the nice sized ones.


----------



## waar

she sleeps in her crate, door is open. she can get out anytime she wants


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14077789*
> she sleeps in her crate, door is open. she can get out anytime she wants


ah ok, but still? a crate? why not just a bed? (for dogs of course)


----------



## waar

because that's what she's used to

she has destroyed every bed ive put in there


----------



## aleiro

Room isnt done, but figured I would post. It is a cellphone pic because the camera isnt charged.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Okay, I love that chair.


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Okay, I love that chair.


Boss office chair by Zuo Modern


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aleiro*


Room isnt done, but figured I would post. It is a cellphone pic because the camera isnt charged.


I have 3 of those exact same wire-frame shelves at work. They're extremely sturdy.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Since the picture was taken, I've added a subwoofer and cleaned up the wires. I plan to add some acoustical foam, to the walls, in the near future.


----------



## EpicPie

Moved around a bit.


----------



## Yunarce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks;14086102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the picture was taken, I've added a subwoofer and cleaned up the wires. I plan to add some acoustical foam, to the walls, in the near future.


Mind if I ask what brand is your desk? I would love to have one also.


----------



## DEEBS808

Here is my current setup.I wanted to wait for my gaming rig to be completed but here is what I am starting with.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Here is my current setup.I wanted to wait for my gaming rig to be completed but here is what I am starting with.


I got that same MW3 poster.


----------



## umeris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Mind if I ask what brand is your desk? I would love to have one also.










I to would like to know what desk that is, looks really nice.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleiro;14080785*
> Room isnt done, but figured I would post. It is a cellphone pic because the camera isnt charged.


i like your setup alot, i just have a question. I really want one of those wire shelves....badly....any idea where i can get one? I could use it in my new place


----------



## kcuestag

Where did you guys get that MW3 poster?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14096478*
> Where did you guys get that MW3 poster?


My brother in-law had it laying around in his car in a rubber band, I figured it would fill that big empty white on my wall.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;14096273*
> i like your setup alot, i just have a question. I really want one of those wire shelves....badly....any idea where i can get one? I could use it in my new place


Great shelves, they hold over 200lbs on each level. At work I've loaded them to hell with really heavy boxes and the shelves don't even bend the slightest bit. The shelves are all adjustable, so you can put the top shelf all the way at the top and the bottom one slightly off the ground so you can put stuff under it as well.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/333495/GHL-Wire-Shelving-4-Shelves-54/


----------



## aleiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


i like your setup alot, i just have a question. I really want one of those wire shelves....badly....any idea where i can get one? I could use it in my new place


Lowes or The Container Store. I have various sizes around the house because I like them so much.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Where did you guys get that MW3 poster?










I got it at gamestop when I preordered MW3.This was awhile ago so don't know if they still have that deal.


----------



## xion

Well this is my room, kinda plain, I want a ikea desk L shaped. FYI NEVER GET A GLASS DESK! Oh and the computer is the one in the sig


----------



## kcuestag

That case looks familiar to me.









Very nice.


----------



## UBERmorrison

Z5500's are so worth it. On eBuyer you can get them for £200 at the moment, go for it! I paid over £350!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UBERmorrison;14109773*
> Z5500's are so worth it. On eBuyer you can get them for £200 at the moment, go for it! I paid over £350!


/facepalm


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14096478*
> Where did you guys get that MW3 poster?


Pre-ordering MW3 at Gamestop will grant you access to the poster.







Or maybe.... stealing it from their rooms?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UBERmorrison*


Z5500's are so worth it. On eBuyer you can get them for Â£200 at the moment, go for it! I paid over Â£350!


Can't you get better quality studio monitors for less?

I suppose the appeal is how LOUD and CRAP it sounds not quality.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

if you don't have a dedicated sound card there's really not much of a difference. They are pretty decent "computer speakers". Obviously the z5500 aren't "great" speakers when all speakers are considered since they're only a few hundred dollars for the whole setup. Good speakers are in the thousands. It's like saying "why would you get 5770s when you could get 4 ways sli gtx 580s"


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


if you don't have a dedicated sound card there's really not much of a difference. They are pretty decent "computer speakers". Obviously the z5500 aren't "great" speakers when all speakers are considered since they're only a few hundred dollars for the whole setup. Good speakers are in the thousands. It's like saying "why would you get 5770s when you could get 4 ways sli gtx 580s"


i could build much better speakers with 15$ cones. That crap is just rubbish, after listening to some REAL monitors i said to my self "how could i enjoy that crap"? now got my bx5a's and loving every moment i spent 150$. I know bx5a's arent the best and not even on the top list but at least the difference with the logicrap is earth to moon. 
Logitech is worth on peripherals though


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14111096*
> Logitech is worth on peripherals though


The only thing that logitech makes well is mice. Everything else they make is garbage.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


i could build much better speakers with 15$ cones. That crap is just rubbish, after listening to some REAL monitors i said to my self "how could i enjoy that crap"? now got my bx5a's and loving every moment i spent 150$. I know bx5a's arent the best and not even on the top list but at least the difference with the logicrap is earth to moon. 
Logitech is worth on peripherals though


Could build. That's like saying you can build a the same quality as a falcon - nw for cheaper. You're paying for the convenience and the fact that it's 5.1 surround. You're looking at at least $625+ an amp for the BX5As to be put into 5.1. A decent amp can't really be had for under $600 either. A cheapo $300 yamaha amp would work, but it's lousy, plus you also need to buy high end speaker wire which will run you at least $150 for a 5.1 setup. I'm not really defending the z5500's quality compared to a custom setup since mine sound like utter crap compared to my klipsch home theater, but at 1/15th the price they aren't bad, especially if only gaming with them. A 5.1 setup for gaming @ $300 is quite a deal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The only thing that logitech makes well is mice. Everything else they make is garbage.


G27 racing wheel...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


G27 racing wheel...


Forgot about their wheels.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


if you don't have a dedicated sound card there's really not much of a difference. They are pretty decent "computer speakers". Obviously the z5500 aren't "great" speakers when all speakers are considered since they're only a few hundred dollars for the whole setup. Good speakers are in the thousands. It's like saying "why would you get 5770s when you could get 4 ways sli gtx 580s"


There are plenty of excellent speakers that cost nowhere near thousands of dollars.


----------



## shnur

I love my G51's; they only cost me 140$ and with a dedicated sound card they sound OK, I wouldn't say great, but they're fine for what I use them for


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Could build. That's like saying you can build a the same quality as a falcon - nw for cheaper. You're paying for the convenience and the fact that it's 5.1 surround. You're looking at at least $625+ an amp for the BX5As to be put into 5.1. A decent amp can't really be had for under $600 either. A cheapo $300 yamaha amp would work, but it's lousy, plus you also need to buy high end speaker wire which will run you at least $150 for a 5.1 setup. I'm not really defending the z5500's quality compared to a custom setup since mine sound like utter crap compared to my klipsch home theater, but at 1/15th the price they aren't bad, especially if only gaming with them. A 5.1 setup for gaming @ $300 is quite a deal.


Cheap surround or decent stereo? I'd choose the stereo.

You mean receiver with preouts or preamp - you wouldn't need an amp for powered speakers.

And there are plenty of quality receivers out there for cheap (nothing wrong with yamaha - how are they lousy?) or you could get factory refurbs. "High end" speaker wire is a joke and scam. Monoprice wire is more than good enough.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Cheap surround or decent stereo? I'd choose the stereo.

You mean receiver with preouts or preamp - you wouldn't need an amp for powered speakers.

And there are plenty of quality receivers out there for cheap (nothing wrong with yamaha - how are they lousy?) or you could get factory refurbs. "High end" speaker wire is a joke and scam. Monoprice wire is more than good enough.


My point was that the z5500 are priced appropriately for what they are and comparing the cost/quality of a stereo setup to 5.1 is invalid. You just can't piece together a receiver, 5 satellites and a sub for $300.There is a clear and audible difference between a cheapo $300 yamaha receiver and a $1500+ denon. Speaker wire isn't a joke or a scam, it only is when pushing a digital signal. If you have a good receiver and use crap wire then switch to good wire you can hear the difference. It is much clearer assuming you have speakers that can produce solid quality.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


My point was that the z5500 are priced appropriately for what they are and comparing the cost/quality of a stereo setup to 5.1 is invalid. You just can't piece together a receiver, 5 satellites and a sub for $300.There is a clear and audible difference between a cheapo $300 yamaha receiver and a $1500+ denon. Speaker wire isn't a joke or a scam, it only is when pushing a digital signal. If you have a good receiver and use crap wire then switch to good wire you can hear the difference. It is much clearer assuming you have speakers that can produce solid quality.


Why is it invalid? If somebody has a budget, they need to make a choice. Cheap surround or decent stereo. Cheap multimonitors or decent single monitor. I'd choose the stereo and/or single monitor over the other options. Others will choose differently, but it's still a fair comparison.

There can be an audible difference between a $300 receiver and a $1500 receiver. Why should the brands matter? Denon has $300 receivers as well. Yamaha also has higher end products. Yes, the $1500 receiver should have a more capable amp section and will be able to drive the speakers to much higher spl with lower distortion and will be capable of powering speakers with lower impedance dips. It should have a more capable room correction system (audyssey multieq xt32 or whatever, but it depends on what you're buying), along with many more features. With that being said, a decent receiver will sound just like another as long as they have been level matched and any dsp is bypassed (run in pure direct). Of course, you shouldn't try using a $300 receiver that isn't rated for 4 ohm loads with speakers that dip that low.

Speaker wire is a joke and scam. You should try educating yourself about it.
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm
http://www.audioholics.com/education...do-they-matter
http://www.audioholics.com/education...-cable-science


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Those articles pretty much reinforced what I was saying. There is a difference in cheapo and good wire. Yes exotic wires are snake oil, but better than cheap even tho ever so slight


----------



## gorb

Not really. Quality wire of the adequate AWG will sound just like any other - and speaker wire from monoprice is MORE than good enough.

There might be measurable differences between wire, but they will not be audible.

I am obviously not suggesting grabbing a 200ft spool of 22awg wire and using that.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Lol. Agree to agree


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Great shelves, they hold over 200lbs on each level. At work I've loaded them to hell with really heavy boxes and the shelves don't even bend the slightest bit. The shelves are all adjustable, so you can put the top shelf all the way at the top and the bottom one slightly off the ground so you can put stuff under it as well.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/product...-4-Shelves-54/


thank you for the link, i just ordered 2. ill be picking them up after work today







. i have wanted shelves like this for awhile now...cant wait!


----------



## shnur

Moved downstairs because it was way too hot upstairs and couldn't take the heat of my computer anymore.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Moved downstairs because it was way too hot upstairs and couldn't take the heat of my computer anymore.




what's that thing on the left (not the cigars)


----------



## Xyro TR1

I have a Z5500 *and* a pieced-together 2.1 in my bedroom. The 2.1 is made of a pair of JBL D38's powered by a Tripath TA2020 amp and a JBL Venue Sub12 woofer. The bedroom setup cost $250 total, the Z5500 $325. The bedroom setup STOMPS the Z5500 in every way, shape, and form. Hell, even running without the sub, the setup would have only cost me $50 and it's STILL better than my Z5500.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14115037*
> what's that thing on the left (not the cigars)


Its our Pentium 3 home server with 4 IDE drives of 2.5 gb, we also have a big 7gb one!
Its the only computer to still accept our old parralel scanner. Running windows 2000 like a boss.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14116105*
> Its our Pentium 3 home server with 4 IDE drives of 2.5 gb, we also have a big 7gb one!
> Its the only computer to still accept our old parralel scanner. Running windows 2000 like a boss.


And the box of tissues.... im just saying...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Someone had to say it


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14116371*
> And the box of tissues.... im just saying...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to say it


He's got allergy problems ahaha.


----------



## shnur

Sigh lol
Its just because its cold and I tend to sneeze when its cold...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14116105*
> Its our Pentium 3 home server with 4 IDE drives of 2.5 gb, we also have a big 7gb one!
> Its the only computer to still accept our old parralel scanner. Running windows 2000 like a boss.


I think he meant the tissues lol


----------



## xJavontax

I was browsing NeoGAF and came across this








This guys steam collection is jaw dropping. I know some of you probably have larger ones but my god, just wow.


----------



## Wiremaster

Wow.


----------



## shnur

Wow, more Z5500 lol


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14117995*
> I was browsing NeoGAF and came across this
> http://www.abload.de/img/27062011099wh0i.jpg
> This guys steam collection is jaw dropping. I know some of you probably have larger ones but my god, just wow.


it's easy to fill up screens with that

just buy a lot of the collections


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14119494*
> it's easy to fill up screens with that
> 
> just buy a lot of the collections


I bought two of the collections during the steam sale and now have over 100 games.... and i've played about 3 of them..


----------



## gorb

Yeah, I don't play any of mine either.


----------



## jellis142

It's whats inside that's counts!


----------



## MijnWraak

Who are you to judge somebody by his house? Looks like he lives in the middle of nowhere, Australia. Why would you say him enjoying himself playing videogames is less important than getting his house painted?


----------



## Jpope

I wasn't judging him, I was simply putting it out there that just maybe the priorities are off a tad.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;14144616*
> Who are you to judge somebody by his house? Looks like he lives in the middle of nowhere, Australia. Why would you say him enjoying himself playing videogames is less important than getting his house painted?


I think that guy should remove the image.

It's a violation of privacy.

and in Australia, houses like that are accually very respectable on the inside, and he probably owns alot of farmland behind it.


----------



## L1eutenant

Im trying to work out how he located his house...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14144735*
> Im trying to work out how he located his house...


Images taken with Cellphones and some Digi Cams often have GPS Tags on them, that tell you the longitude and latitude at which the photo was taken.

You then plug that data into Google Earth or Maps and BAM you've got a location.

Erase the EXIDF data on the photo and no one can do this though.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14144735*
> Im trying to work out how he located his house...


Some people are idiots and take it upon themselves to read the exif data embedded in the picture to find out where the person lives. Quite sad really.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope;14144650*
> I wasn't judging him, I was simply putting it out there that just maybe the priorities are off a tad.


And your basing it off one external picture from google maps which could be a few yrs old and may not have been his house during the time the external pic was taken!

The google image in my close is so old it shows my first car parked out front. I've had 2 more since!! So you can't say his priorities are in the wrong place because...

A. You don't know him
B. You based it off unreliable info
C. It's damn well rude and an invasion of privacy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm725

Agreed on all accounts. Just because you can do something does not mean you should.


----------



## 420Assassin

wheres you house i see you bashing his but havnt seen what you have, or you still live at home with mommy? just saying. i know people who like what they like like us we love our computers and put prob more money in them then most others things.. to eaches own. if he live there pay his bills and then blow all money letting house fall apart his choice..

and ya i agree with everyone, creepy man you dont just google map someone's house


----------



## Boyboyd

That picture taken by street view could have been taken before he even moved into that house.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14144761*
> Images taken with Cellphones and some Digi Cams often have GPS Tags on them, that tell you the longitude and latitude at which the photo was taken.
> 
> You then plug that data into Google Earth or Maps and BAM you've got a location.
> 
> Erase the EXIDF data on the photo and no one can do this though.


Wow. I had no idea you could do that, that's neat but scary at the same time lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14144025*
> It's whats inside that's counts!


And what's inside is one hell of a game library! I wish I had that many games, my Steam account is worth $25 lol

To be honest it's not bad, it's just the right side of the roof that makes it look worse than it really is.


----------



## kamikaze_

Creepz0rz lurking everywhere. Sometimes I wonder when google came to our area to take shots of our houses and import them onto the search engine. I looked at my house on google maps, it was apparently an old view, because my house was painted 3 years ago.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK;14144851*
> And your basing it off one external picture from google maps which could be a few yrs old and may not have been his house during the time the external pic was taken!
> 
> The google image in my close is so old it shows my first car parked out front. I've had 2 more since!! So you can't say his priorities are in the wrong place because...
> 
> A. You don't know him
> B. You based it off unreliable info
> C. It's damn well rude and an invasion of privacy!!


This, exactly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK;14144851*
> And your basing it off one external picture from google maps which could be a few yrs old and may not have been his house during the time the external pic was taken!
> 
> The google image in my close is so old it shows my first car parked out front. I've had 2 more since!! So you can't say his priorities are in the wrong place because...
> 
> A. You don't know him
> B. You based it off unreliable info
> C. It's damn well rude and an invasion of privacy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my house here in Spain doesn't exist according to Google Earth, it's 2 years old.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;14144718*
> 
> It's a violation of privacy.


its not a violation of privacy but it is lame.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Some people are idiots and take it upon themselves to read the exif data embedded in the picture to find out where the person lives. Quite sad really.


i don't see what part of that makes a person an idiot.


----------



## Jpope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Some people are idiots and take it upon themselves to read the exif data embedded in the picture to find out where the person lives. Quite sad really.


Its called a chrome app, There is 0 effort involved in seeing information provided from the photo that is posted. You hover your mouse over the image and shows the info. SO everyone talking **** needs to realize I put no effort in "tracking down info" and settle down. I made a statement that most people would agree with. Buying games for me and most normal people come after everything esle is taken care of.

The other thing is, why are all of you piling on when the owner of the picture did not even post here?


----------



## Jpope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


wheres you house i see you bashing his but havnt seen what you have, or you still live at home with mommy? just saying. i know people who like what they like like us we love our computers and put prob more money in them then most others things.. to eaches own. if he live there pay his bills and then blow all money letting house fall apart his choice..

and ya i agree with everyone, creepy man you dont just google map someone's house



You can look at my other posts and and get a good idea. Isn't Canada the 51st state?


----------



## Jcyle

Can't help but to laugh at some of the tags for this thread


----------



## Jpope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


Some people are idiots and take it upon themselves to read the exif data embedded in the picture to find out where the person lives. Quite sad really.


----------



## gorb

that really isn't all that many games. if those are all his games on the screen, that's only 170 games. steam bundles are cheap.

anyway, maybe he's a kid and lives in his parents' house. maybe that is his house and he prefers games to a house you might consider attractive. why does it matter? different people have different priorities.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


that really isn't all that many games. if those are all his games on the screen, that's only 170 games. steam bundles are cheap.

anyway, maybe he's a kid and lives in his parents' house. maybe that is his house and he prefers games to a house you might consider attractive. why does it matter? different people have different priorities.


170 games is a lot of games lol, especially for just one platform. Or maybe I just don't have a lot of games.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


170 games is a lot of games lol, especially for just one platform. Or maybe I just don't have a lot of games.


As said, steam bundles are cheap. Those 170 might've even cost only 300 dollars. Though probably a bit more.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


As said, steam bundles are cheap. Those 170 might've even cost only 300 dollars. Though probably a bit more.


True, true. I'm just a teenager without a job though so to me that seems like a lot hehe. But I get your point


----------



## MijnWraak

MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


MOAR PICTURES!











Will do! This post is reserved for when I get a camera to post my sad setup


----------



## Blindsay

alright here is my man cave, a bit dirty but oh well


































































alright, so a couple things. 1. yes my bed is in the closet. 2. Yes thats a space border, ive had the room for a long time...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Very nice!

I'll up more pics of mine once I get the wire management done.


----------



## pmrballer123

your room is BALLING!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*












That is Jonathan Davis on the TV?









/kornfan


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jpope*


You can look at my other posts and and get a good idea. Isn't Canada the 51st state?


haha you americans would think so lol







. we just your friendly neighbor to the north.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14155644*
> That is Jonathan Davis on the TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /kornfan


it is indeed









was watching one of their concerts on blu-ray


----------



## shnur

Your bed is very well tucked in; mine is just 2 feet away from my computer chair.


----------



## Remix65

...nvm.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Your bed is very well tucked in; mine is just 2 feet away from my computer chair.


its handy having a closet big enough to fit a queen size bed


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


alright, so a couple things. 1. yes my bed is in the closet. 2. Yes thats a space border, ive had the room for a long time...


Bed in closest, thats a pretty damn good idea bro. No man has that many clothes that he needs a closet that big, and it leaves more room for activities.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;14161086*
> Bed in closest, thats a pretty damn good idea bro. No man has that many clothes that he needs a closet that big, and it leaves more room for activities.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BlHY69ZsZ0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


it is indeed









was watching one of their concerts on blu-ray


DO YOU THE DVD DEUCE?

i have and its great


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


it is indeed









was watching one of their concerts on blu-ray


Haha, sometimes I would use the song "Hollow Life" from Korn as a bass test. The PD3000A, Dayton 240W amp, and Pioneer 10" VCCS rattles my room when it hits the lows. That's only because it's in a custom sealed box I made myself back in 2007.


----------



## Ijoy

So new desk new chair, moved some stuff around, let me know what you think.


----------



## shnur

Why do people buy monitor supports? Just put them on games









Isn't your 700D suffocating







?


----------



## Nitrik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


So new desk new chair, moved some stuff around, let me know what you think.











Lol i've seen toilet paper on a desk or somewhere around them but never seen a permanent solution like that


----------



## shnur

Oh I missed that part!


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Why do people buy monitor supports? Just put them on games









Isn't your 700D suffocating







?


Heh, they are wall mounted, I just have part of my book collection there to hide wires and the 5" gap from the wall.

Case temps seem to be fine, I have some pretty freaking loud high RPM fans in there.

As far as the toilet paper thing goes, its eaiser thank keeping a box of tissues around.


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


Heh, they are wall mounted, I just have part of my book collection there to hide wires and the 5" gap from the wall.

Case temps seem to be fine, I have some pretty freaking loud high RPM fans in there.

As far as the toilet paper thing goes, its eaiser thank keeping a box of tissues around.


wheres the lotion???


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


wheres the lotion???










Don't people blow their noses, or clean their lenses?


----------



## shnur

Apperently not lol


----------



## Najentus

My bed is nowhere near my computer, nor is my TV or Xbox. I do have obligatory pointy objects within reach of the keyboard.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


Don't people blow their noses, or clean their lenses?












yes. they usually use cleanex which is higher quality than "toilet paper"...


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*











yes. they usually use cleanex which is higher quality than "toilet paper"...


Meh toilet paper works fine for me.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Najentus*












Hmmm the monitor next your iMac says viewsonic....yet your sig says it's a ASUS


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Najentus*


*snip*


Nice iMac and Deck.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Hmmm the monitor next your iMac says viewsonic....yet your sig says it's a ASUS










insightful...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


Don't people blow their noses, or clean their lenses?


I use a lens pen.


----------



## Marin

Repostin'.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


_~snip_


Wow nice setup. So clean. I really like the Portal 2 wallpaper


----------



## Najentus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Hmmm the monitor next your iMac says viewsonic....yet your sig says it's a ASUS










I knew I forgot to update something... thanks for reminding me lol.

Edit: Marin, that setup would KILL me, I'd hate to not be able to stretch my legs out completely. I'm also totally computer paranoid and hate having monitors that face towards an open room. Looks really nice though.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*












Can I ask what the toilet paper under your desk is for?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Repostin'.











Clean.


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Can I ask what the toilet paper under your desk is for?










It serves multiple purposes, napkins, blowing my nose, cleaning my glasses, etc... you can fill in the rest.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Najentus*












I can haz green Deck?


----------



## Baking Soda

btw. That McDs was sooooooooooooooo good.



Bed/kitty



Most of my computer stuff



Case tower.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14164073*
> It serves multiple purposes, napkins, blowing my nose, cleaning my glasses, *etc... you can fill in the rest.*


what do you mean by "et cetera"?

http://theinspirationroom.com/daily/print/2009/4/tv3_law_order.jpg


----------



## Drake.L

Just updated with a new sound system.


----------



## KaRLiToS

(Sorry , camera is 7 years old)

*PC in sig Rig with 42" LG Tv 240 Hz 1080P*



















*And Media Room: 47" LG TV 120 Hz 1080p with PlayStation 3*


----------



## ACM

Jelly.


----------



## killabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14164970*
> (Sorry , camera is 7 years old)
> 
> *PC in sig Rig with 42" LG Tv 240 Hz 1080P*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Media Room: 47" LG TV 120 Hz 1080p with PlayStation 3*


Your speaker setup makes me...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;14164614*
> Just updated with a new sound system.


Nice and clean. I must say, having a dedicated center speaker has really been an improvement for my system in music and definitely in gaming.









Here's a repost of mine until I can get a better quality pic up:


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

My setup


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou;14165370*
> My setup


Bluurrrrrr O_O


----------



## kamikaze_

Pictures of my previous build (left) and the dinosaur (right).









Dinosaur:
Processor: Intel® Pentium™ 4 HT @ 3.06GHz
Memory: Corsair 1.5GB DDR 400MHz
Video Card: ATI Radeon 9200 Series
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 160GB 7200.7 RPM (IDE interface)
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition SP1
Motherboard: ECS P4M800PRO
Power Supply: Raidmax 420W

Previous Build:
Processor: Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Memory: Corsair Dominator 4GB @ 1066MHz
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
Sound Card: Razer Barracuda AC-1
Hard Drive: Western Digital 160GB
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Motherboard: XFX nForce 750i SLI
Power Supply: Raidmax Hybrid 2 730W

...and my beast.









The specs are in my signature.


----------



## Alex132

All in an Antec 900?









You need a better CPU cooler and case for that $1000 CPU!


----------



## gonX

The 9700's still exist and are being made? I remember when the CNPS9500 was considered a high-end cooler... lol.


----------



## kamikaze_

They are both being upgraded soon, the 9700 is from the "Previous build", I didn't have to upgrade my cooler right away, because the Rampage III Extreme has LGA775 mounting holes. Mainly because extreme/nitrogen coolers still have their old LGA775 bracket/pot. I'm getting a Corsair H60 and a the white Corsair Graphite 600T soon. The Antec 900 has not been an issue, just the fact that it's old news, yes. It still has good airflow.


----------



## Alex132

cant you unlock those 465's to 470's?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14168541*
> cant you unlock those 465's to 470's?


Probably. I just have not bothered to look into changing the video cards' BIOS.


----------



## Alex132

You gotta take off the shroud cooler and count the VRAM chips IIRC a certain amount means IT WILL unlock to a 470 with the extra ram and everything. Seems very worth it to me.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14168693*
> You gotta take off the shroud cooler and count the VRAM chips IIRC a certain amount means IT WILL unlock to a 470 with the extra ram and everything. Seems very worth it to me.


I remember about a month ago applying arcticsilver 5 thermal to both of my GPU's, I was not missing any RAM chips. All 10 are there. I looked at the whole BIOS flash thing on the forums and youtube, god damn it's presented to me so complicatedly. Unless you can explain this to me easier, I might go ahead and get this done.


----------



## Alex132

It's so simple really.
Here is a guide: Link

NOTES:
YOU CAN ONLY DO ONE CARD AT A TIME, TAKE THE OTHER OUT.
YOU COULD BRICK YOUR CARD IF YOU GET IT HORRIBLY WRONG.

It's like updating a motherboard BIOS really.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14169148*
> It's so simple really.
> Here is a guide: Link
> 
> NOTES:
> YOU CAN ONLY DO ONE CARD AT A TIME, TAKE THE OTHER OUT.
> YOU COULD BRICK YOUR CARD IF YOU GET IT HORRIBLY WRONG.
> 
> It's like updating a motherboard BIOS really.


Even if you do brick it you can still fix it.


----------



## Ceej

My EVGA unlocked although I've heard it's pretty rare (most of them are PNYs, etc.) If it's all there it's good to go. Just keep in mind you'll probably need more voltage which will limit your OC if you're into that (the extra shaders and RAM far make up for that anyway). With my unlocked EVGA 465 I need 1050mv to be stock-stable. It also runs a few degrees hotter, not sure if that's an issue in your 900.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Xyro TR1

Pig chair!?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Pig chair!?


Nah it's an Angry Birds plushie


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Nah it's an Angry Birds plushie


It's HUUUUGE!!! Where did you get it?? Mine aren't near that big...


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


It's HUUUUGE!!! Where did you get it?? Mine aren't near that big...


That's the size of mine.


----------



## kamikaze_

Thanks, that was a link I visited before, I just didn't pay close attention.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


cant you unlock those 465's to 470's?


EVGA's aren't unlockable.


----------



## kamikaze_

It's fact, just got done looking here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/798879-evga-gtx-465-unlocking-chances.html

Sucks though, I had high expectations of it too. I wonder why only EVGA as the Subvendor for the GTX 465 GPU, CANNOT unlock?


----------



## shnur

How are you liking that CM Enforcer case?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


How are you liking that CM Enforcer case?


I actually love it. It looks great and has nice airflow.


----------



## shnur

I was looking at it... I hope my friend chooses it over the 922 so I can do a build with it


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *killabytes*


Your speaker setup makes me...










Just lean forward and...instant surround sound.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Just lean forward and...instant surround sound.


LOL!!!!!!

That would annoy me, but i can't say anything my speakers aren't even really setup....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


It's HUUUUGE!!! Where did you get it?? Mine aren't near that big...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


That's the size of mine.










I'm afraid to click on that link...


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*









I'm afraid to click on that link...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stealth pyros*









I'm afraid to click on that link...


angry birds









do want


----------



## Ceej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


EVGA's aren't unlockable.


Not true. Mine was unlockable. It seems they are very rare though.


----------



## aaronmonto

I'm in love with your TV/Monitor/Thing, Karlitos. Specs make it seem unbeatable for gaming, unless there's some kind of input lag. Does it give you any eye strain, or is does the lack of pixel density give letters a white "halo" around them? I really can't stand my small monitor.


----------



## warakawa

I don't have a desktop yet, planning to build one when I have enough knowledge.


----------



## EpicPie

lol nice setup.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14176152*
> I don't have a desktop yet, planning to build one when I have enough knowledge.


That's depressing







;


----------



## De-Zant

Not really. Those are great monitors.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14176660*
> Not really. Those are great monitors.


YES REALLY! Did you not hear him? He said he doesn't have a desktop...


----------



## De-Zant

Aand?

I myself would rather have good monitors with a laptop than crap monitors with a desktop.


----------



## XAnarchy

Why are you still talking about the monitors, i never said anything about them. Get over it. He doesn't have a desktop, that's a depressing thought for me, and most other people. Why create arguments? Get over yourself.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't need to get over anything. You just made your original comment for the whole picture. At least I found something good in it, it wasn't all bad.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14176783*
> I don't need to get over anything. You just made your original comment for the whole picture. At least I found something good in it, it wasn't all bad.


I was talking about his post in general, stop focusing on the pretty pictures and read some content.

The post was about his lack of a desktop, with the picture showing such lack of desktopness. I commented. You start attacking. You clearly do need to get over something.


----------



## gorb

worst speaker placement ever


----------



## warakawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14176657*
> That's depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;


why would I feel depressed? Anything you do on your desktop, I can do it on a on my laptops.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14177709*
> why would I feel depressed? Anything you do on your desktop, I can do it on a on my laptops.


No no no. It's depressing for him. The thought of not having a desktop is depressing to him.


----------



## Peyotero

That's depressing.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

^Don't mind the silver on the wall, that's a botched attempt at a screen for my projector...wrong paint, and haven't got around to painting over it yet. Probably going to wait until I paint the whole place.^


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto;14176076*
> I'm in love with your TV/Monitor/Thing, Karlitos. Specs make it seem unbeatable for gaming, unless there's some kind of input lag. Does it give you any eye strain, or is does the lack of pixel density give letters a white "halo" around them? I really can't stand my small monitor.


It took me 3-4 hours to get used to it, but thats why I bought a dinning room table for 6 persons as my desk, so I'm at 3.5 feet from my TV, my desktop is at 1920x1080 so there is no Halo around letters.

I also had to increase the DPI (font size) because the letters were to small


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14176152*


:/


----------



## justarealguy

Guys, don't post personal information of anyone EVER.

Thanks.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14177709*
> why would I feel depressed? Anything you do on your desktop, I can do it on a on my laptops.


Except get 20 FPS in Crysis.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14176152*
> I don't have a desktop yet, planning to build one when I have enough knowledge.


or build mini itx rig for that desk


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


worst speaker placement ever


Really....he needs to angle them in a bit...


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


worst speaker placement ever


----------



## pvp309rcp

Been awhile since I've posted...but much hasn't changed...


----------



## warakawa

has your hori been modified with sanwa buttons?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp;14198603*
> Been awhile since I've posted...but much hasn't changed...


Thats alot of icons!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp;14198603*
> Been awhile since I've posted...but much hasn't changed...


You got a X58 Classified, and you don't overclock that i7 920? You wasted your $400+!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warakawa*


has your hori been modified with sanwa buttons?


Still using the stock seimitsu buttons.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Thats alot of icons!


I like easy access to my stuff (all alphabetized) when needed otherwise I can hide them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


You got a X58 Classified, and you don't overclock that i7 920? You wasted your $400+!


Can't tell if being sarcastic


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Been awhile since I've posted...but much hasn't changed...




Your posters scare me..

Anyways, getting a new desk and chair today. Will take a new picture when I get it all tidy (;


----------



## metalmania31

Here's my latest setup.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Can't tell if being sarcastic










Nice mouse pad, by the way... o/


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Been awhile since I've posted...but much hasn't changed...




Seeing a happy Elfen Lied poster seems so out of character.
Creepy actually...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metalmania31*


Here's my latest setup.


How good is the frame rate using that 65nm Core 2 Duo with the GTX 470? Acceptional, or is it quite the bottleneck?


----------



## HometownHero

@Aaron_Henderson I actually like the window placement the most in your room, looks like you get a good amount of light in there.


----------



## Col. Newman

Just redid the floors, trim, doors, and took down a wall


----------



## EpicPie

Nice computer room Col.Newman.


----------



## gorb

now buy some cds and fill up that second desk's cd holder slots


----------



## phz10




----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14205048*
> How good is the frame rate using that 65nm Core 2 Duo with the GTX 470? Acceptional, or is it quite the bottleneck?


Yeah there are some games that the CPU is a real bottleneck. But I haven't had too much trouble with it. COD Black Ops was the worst offender in that regard. Most newer games that use the CPU which seems stupid because my CPU is always reading higher than my GPU. You'd think a higher end GPU like the 470 would be better utilized instead of creating a bottleneck with older CPU's. But even a game like Mass Effect 2 which plays fine, but I notice both cores of my CPU are always 95-100% on my System monitor gadget. In the future I definitely need to upgrade to a quad core system. As it seems that's now what many newer games are taking advantage of these days.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phz10;14208238*


Is the mouse meant to look like its been shot and stabbed?

EDIT: Found the answer
Quote:


> A prominent feature of the MX-518 mouse is its aesthetic appeal; Logitech used a holographic image on the mouse, making it appear dented.


----------



## shnur

I think that's the original Mx518's... super popular mice!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmania31;14208446*
> Yeah there are some games that the CPU is a real bottleneck. But I haven't had too much trouble with it. COD Black Ops was the worst offender in that regard. Most newer games that use the CPU which seems stupid because my CPU is always reading higher than my GPU. You'd think a higher end GPU like the 470 would be better utilized instead of creating a bottleneck with older CPU's. But even a game like Mass Effect 2 which plays fine, but I notice both cores of my CPU are always 95-100% on my System monitor gadget. In the future I definitely need to upgrade to a quad core system. As it seems that's now what many newer games are taking advantage of these days.


I'd say get a used i7 920, an EVGA X58 LE and overclock to 3+ GHz if you want to fix the bottleneck. It's a good way to get into X58 without spending so much money.


----------



## kamikaze_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVzTz5Gsdso[/ame[/URL]]

Now in video, 480p it, or it will look worse than the quality already is!


----------



## CodX

Preview of Oprah Shmup in her Room.


----------



## 1010




----------



## warakawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


Just redid the floors, trim, doors, and took down a wall











What brand is that chair, looks super comfy.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1010*













Thats a nice office








Nice picture









worst carpet ever


----------



## EpicPie

@ 1010, lol at your carpet and the wallpaper.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

1010, don't take that comment the wrong way. (Epic, 1010 is a new member, I know your comment was in humor but it detracts members)

It's a nice setup, I like the desk the tri-monitor setup is on. But yes, that carpet is wow.


----------



## EpicPie

Edited my post above yours' stealth.

@1010 Love the eyefinity setup. I like the other desk setup as well. Looks great.


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


I'd say get a used i7 920, an EVGA X58 LE and overclock to 3+ GHz if you want to fix the bottleneck. It's a good way to get into X58 without spending so much money.


If I really wanted to I could, but I can live with my setup for now. I'm just gonna upgrade my entire rig when Ivy Bridge comes out from Intel either later this year or 1st quarter of next year. Depending on funds and my employment status. As I'm looking for another job now after being laid off from Intel through a temp contract job there.


----------



## Wiremaster

I like 1010's setup. We know where his priorities lie.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's where I spend most of my time.










The gear


----------



## EpicPie

I absolutely love your setup Fallen.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14216444*
> I absolutely love your setup Fallen.


Every time. I always will.


----------



## max302

Here's a ****ty pic of mine. Looks kinda stale compared to all the other sick setups.









One thing's missing, suspending my box to the desk like I did to my server back in the day.

Excuse the quality, handheld fisheye + iPhone is kinda lame quality-wise.


----------



## Wiremaster

I must see more of this.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14215512*
> Here's where I spend most of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gear


Awesome set-up Fallen. How did you hook up your receiver to the PC? Also, what wall mounts are those for the shelves? I need something at that length.


----------



## max302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14218652*
> 
> I must see more of this.


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7862983/Photo%2011-07-14%2021%2002%2019.jpeg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7862983/Photo%2011-07-14%2021%2002%2031.jpeg

Find something solid on top. Drill. Threaded rod goes through, washer + nut on top. Drill corresponding holes in MDF / whatever material, washer + nut on bottom.

Pretty simple really, and has the potential to look pretty clean if you use non-wimpy threaded rod and flanged nuts instead of washers and standard nuts.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14216444*
> I absolutely love your setup Fallen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14216787*
> Every time. I always will.


Thanks guys.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;14218658*
> Awesome set-up Fallen. How did you hook up your receiver to the PC? Also, what wall mounts are those for the shelves? I need something at that length.


Thanks! The way I have it set up, The little black box on my desk is connected to my PC via USB then it goes to the Receiver via RCA. I got the shelves at Home Depot. I bought a bunch of these and just lined them up.

Vertical Rails

Bracket to attach to the rail and hold the shelves

The shelf


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14219022*
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The way I have it set up, The little black box on my desk is connected to my PC via USB then it goes to the Receiver via RCA. I got the shelves at Home Depot. I bought a bunch of these and just lined them up.
> 
> Vertical Rails
> 
> Bracket to attach to the rail and hold the shelves
> 
> The shelf


What's your black box called? Sorry to be such a bother.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;14219134*
> What's your black box called? Sorry to be such a bother.


No trouble at all! It's the DacMagic by Cambridge Audio. It's not the only way to comment your PC to a receiver. If your computer has a digital optical or coaxial connection and your receiver does, you can use that. Even a 3.5mm to a RCA cable will work. Something like http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=666&seq=1&format=2 on your computer then plug a standard RCA cable from your computer to the receiver.


----------



## Ijoy

Small update to mine, put the books on the shelf and bought some poster board to hide the cables. I think it turned out / looks really nice. LMK what you think.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14219215*
> No trouble at all! It's the DacMagic by Cambridge Audio. It's not the only way to comment your PC to a receiver. If your computer has a digital optical or coaxial connection and your receiver does, you can use that. Even a 3.5mm to a RCA cable will work. Something like http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=666&seq=1&format=2 on your computer then plug a standard RCA cable from your computer to the receiver.


Holy smokes, the DacMagic is expensive! haha. I think i'll stick to my HDMI connection to my receiver. Also, thanks for the homedepot links. Will try going this saturday to pick them up. Much better than my 6 inch L brackets.


----------



## Mandios

Wow Ijoy your setup looks very clean


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandios;14219490*
> Wow Ijoy your setup looks very clean


Thanks, I try to keep it clutter free.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14207739*
> Nice computer room Col.Newman.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14207831*
> now buy some cds and fill up that second desk's cd holder slots


Who uses optical media anymore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warakawa;14211244*
> What brand is that chair, looks super comfy.


Office Depot, got it like 1.5 - 2 years ago. it was like $275 IIRC. and it is comfy. I can sit in it for hours. Real leather I think. Unfortunately my damn cat has shredded it so it doesn't look good anymore, still comfy tho.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14219984*
> Who uses optical media anymore?


I work in a store that almost exclusively sells optical media (CDs/DVDs/Blu-Rays).

Lots of people do.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14220158*
> Lots of people do.


This, I'll only buy games if they're on a DVD/CD.


----------



## staryoshi

Unless the sale is irresistible, I only buy digitally downloaded titles now. Using a DVD is so 2004 :/


----------



## Shane1244

I buy lots of bluerays, mostly because I get a cost discount at BestBuy, and some a dirt cheap.

Netflix + Torrents for life.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14220358*
> Unless the sale is irresistible, I only buy digitally downloaded titles now. Using a DVD is so 2004 :/


Nope, I like my job. Sell DVDs/CDs till the end of time!







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;14219469*
> Holy smokes, the DacMagic is expensive! haha. I think i'll stick to my HDMI connection to my receiver. Also, thanks for the homedepot links. Will try going this saturday to pick them up. Much better than my 6 inch L brackets.


Haha yeah. It's not for everybody.

About the CD and DVD issue. In my opinion, its the only way to buy music.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14207216*
> Just redid the floors, trim, doors, and took down a wall


You're going to want to add a mat so you don't mess up your new floors.


----------



## jacobrjett

heres my "computer room" (its actually just one half of me and my girlfriends bedroom)


----------



## Timo Noize

minimalism in everything, does not mean less worse .......


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14215512*
> Here's where I spend most of my time.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The gear
> 
> *snip*


I know this question has probably been asked a million times, but kind of desk do you have? Is it from Ikea?


----------



## RushMore1205

wanted to share some pics of my room, its far from being done, i just have 0 time at work, here is just a bunch of pics, once i clean up then i show you details


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14219984*
> Who uses optical media anymore?


Lots of people.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14219984*
> Who uses optical media anymore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14222670*
> Lots of people.


I still do. :>


----------



## Warblade31

This is my current Office set up. I have it in the living room right now so Im kinda crammed into the corner. But at least its my corner...lol

I like to keep it simple and keep only what I use on the table. I use the JB iPad just as much as my PC. I cant wait to have my own office so I can build my own desk. Im a Cabinet Maker/Web Developer which is a perfect mix in my opinion. When I build my PC desk I would like to have the PC built right into the desk.



















Out of curiosity though, I have noticed that a lot of you have more then one PC in a room. Why is that? Doesnt one PC do enough? Then the other question is why do some of you have a iMac then a PC? Sorry if this sounds silly but I always wondered about that when I was looking at some of the pics here.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14215512*
> Here's where I spend most of my time.


Fallen, I love your setup, it's probably my favourite on here. That little HiFi rack is so sexy! And I love how your DacMagic gets it's very own shelf!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14219022*
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The way I have it set up, The little black box on my desk is connected to my PC via USB then it goes to the Receiver via RCA. I got the shelves at Home Depot. I bought a bunch of these and just lined them up.
> 
> Vertical Rails
> 
> Bracket to attach to the rail and hold the shelves
> 
> The shelf


ive been looking for something for my receiver..

ikea "lack" table isnt that good for it.. its been supporting my onkyo606 for like 4 years. lol


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14223562*
> ive been looking for something for my receiver..
> 
> ikea "lack" table isnt that good for it.. its been supporting my onkyo606 for like 4 years. lol


http://www.racksandstands.com/Sanus-EFAB-IIb-SY0027.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14221973*
> I know this question has probably been asked a million times, but kind of desk do you have? Is it from Ikea?


No biggie. Yeah, the desk is from Ikea.

Legs/Feet: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496

Table Top: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70107470#/28057600/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk;14223496*
> Fallen, I love your setup, it's probably my favourite on here. That little HiFi rack is so sexy! And I love how your DacMagic gets it's very own shelf!


Thank you!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14223562*
> ive been looking for something for my receiver..
> 
> ikea "lack" table isnt that good for it.. its been supporting my onkyo606 for like 4 years. lol


Lol. I love the lack table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14223842*
> http://www.racksandstands.com/Sanus-EFAB-IIb-SY0027.html


That's friggin cool! Have you seen the DIY racks the guys on Head-Fi make with a big ol rod thing, some plywood nuts and washers? It looks awesome!


----------



## gorb

No, I'm unfamiliar with what you're referring to.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I need to dig through that thread to find it. It's gonna take a while. Please bear with me.

EDIT: This is the only one I could find after going through a hundred something pages. It was really awesome to see how your setup evolved over time.

http://cdn.head-fi.org/5/55/1000x500...6_Stereo-2.jpg


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*












Hey RushMore, I want to ask you a question, how and with what have you mounted your Radiator on the back of the case?


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I need to dig through that thread to find it. It's gonna take a while. Please bear with me.

EDIT: This is the only one I could find after going through a hundred something pages. It was really awesome to see how your setup evolved over time.

http://cdn.head-fi.org/5/55/1000x500...6_Stereo-2.jpg


That is pretty cool


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey RushMore, I want to ask you a question, how and with what have you mounted your Radiator on the back of the case?


its shrouds, like fan shroudns, allows the ari to cover all of the radiator with out dead spots


----------



## Dee.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14223924*
> That's friggin cool! Have you seen the DIY racks the guys on Head-Fi make with a big ol rod thing, some plywood nuts and washers? It looks awesome!


What you're referring to is a "flexi-rack." Pretty popular throughout the home audio/video community.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee.;14226278*
> What you're referring to is a "flexi-rack." Pretty popular throughout the home audio/video community.


Oh neat! I didn't know the name for them.







Thanks!


----------



## Boyboyd

This is my desk as it is right now, i think i'll clean up this weekend.


----------



## Warblade31

^^ Nice set up!


----------



## Shane1244

I made a Microsoft Photosynth of my bedroom!









http://photosynth.net/edit.aspx?cid=e8e1cb6d-63cf-482d-94a8-1c4e8526d826


----------



## gorb

I think I'm going to rearrange my room again. I dunno where to put everything though


----------



## shnur

Boyboyd, I'm totally in love with your room arrangements/computer part







Full of light and very cozy. Love it


----------



## Remix65

no wonder. that d7000 + photoshop...


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks. Cosy is what my room is, it's not minimalistic or neat lol.


----------



## Zeek

Sorry about the picture :x

PC Case: Antec 902 v3 with pretty parts inside.
Moniter: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD
Happauge HD-PVR to record my Xbox gameplay
Astro A40 headset for xbox and PC
and my G27

PC Specs:
Phenom II x4 @ 3.8ghz
4gb DDR3 ram
Gigabyte Mobo
Radeon HD 5770 GPU
750w PSU


----------



## shnur

Feels a little cramped IMHO.

I'd be scared having so many things on my table with a G27, the feedback motor on that thing is a beast! I'm scared that something will fall off every time I play something...


----------



## Akusho

Why keep the PC on the table? I think there is enough space on the floor for it.


----------



## Remix65

and







for having an emachine cd/dvd drive...


----------



## jeffdamann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSGq9ZTULX0[/ame[/URL]]

I had to post a vid because my camera sucks. And even the vid was pretty bad, I mean when I notice that through the lens that it looks like the back of my dresser is missing all I see in the video is blackness lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14238328*
> i had to post a vid because my camera sucks. And even the vid was pretty bad, i mean when i notice that through the lens that it looks like the back of my dresser is missing all i see in the video is blackness lol.


6/10

Messy and like you said crappy video


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14238328*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to post a vid because my camera sucks. And even the vid was pretty bad, I mean when I notice that through the lens that it looks like the back of my dresser is missing all I see in the video is blackness lol.


^
What is that object on your table next to the green pill container and your lighters?


----------



## shnur

I wouldn't be able to work/play on such a huge screen


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;14238511*
> ^
> What is that object on your table next to the green pill container and your lighters?


Its a lamp! And the part sticking out is where you turn it on at... duh









(I looked for the clip of the scene from how high where methodman says that to his mom, but alas couldnt find it...)


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14239175*
> Its a lamp! And the part sticking out is where you turn it on at... duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I looked for the clip of the scene from how high where methodman says that to his mom, but alas couldnt find it...)


i have a lamp like that too. it doubles for smoking tobacco


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14239264*
> i have a lamp like that too. it doubles for smoking tobacco


nice, thick, chalky rips of tobacco. mmmmm... lol


----------



## waar

your lamp looks a lot like my bong


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14238030*
> Feels a little cramped IMHO.
> 
> I'd be scared having so many things on my table with a G27, the feedback motor on that thing is a beast! I'm scared that something will fall off every time I play something...


It is kinda cramped but the wheels not there 24/7. Only when I game. Table is actually really sturdy and rigid. Barely moves when I play.

I dont put the PC on the floor because it gets REALLY dusty. When I have it on the desk it stays cleaner.

And the emachine drive is from a friends PC will I get one.

Moved PC onto the floor to see how it does. Have alot more room on desk


----------



## nips_uk

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/.../Computers.jpg

I live and work in China, on the side i run a computer service for the ex-pats, so get alot of things cheap! Here are some photos of my rigs in the house. Luckily the wife puts up with my addiction! I got a switch in the house and my mates often come over for a bit of LAN playing. mostly Civ 5, serious sam and H.A.W.X

Living room PC with Acer HD projector. AMD Athlon 64 5000+, 4GB DDR2 RAM, ATI HD4890

Test PC = Test area for customers computers

Wifes PC = Messy! AMD phenom X2, 4GB DDR3, ATI HD5850, Acer 22"

Download laptop = Download laptop and my work Acer Aspire One netbook

Gaming pc = AMD Phenom II X4 965, 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz, ATI HD5850, Samsung 24"


----------



## ljason8eg

Clean desk, so new shot










Computer setup - 7/16/2011 by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## NKrader

where do you guys find those nifty speaker stands?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14242914*
> where do you guys find those nifty speaker stands?


http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-SpeakerDude-Speaker-Isolation-Platforms/dp/B00266HBSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310890428&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Auralex SpeakerDude HD Speaker Isolation Platforms: Musical Instruments[/URL]

Those are the exact ones I have. I have them just to get the speakers off the desk. They'd make a lot of vibrations when they were sitting on the desk without a pad under them.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;14241139*
> Clean desk, so new shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer setup - 7/16/2011[/url] by JLofing, on Flickr


Show us your chair! I removed the wheel part of my chair casters, and placed little circle foam on the bottom, but they fall off when my fat idiot brother tries to play Duke Nukem in 3D and realizes he cant fit, so slides the chair a foot back.

I tried wrapping them in inner tubes, but they slid to the side. Did you just get a stationary chair?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;14243929*
> Show us your chair! I removed the wheel part of my chair casters, and placed little circle foam on the bottom, but they fall off when my fat idiot brother tries to play Duke Nukem in 3D and realizes he cant fit, so slides the chair a foot back.
> 
> I tried wrapping them in inner tubes, but they slid to the side. Did you just get a stationary chair?


Here ya go!








I have never once had a problem with rolling around while racing.


Chair! by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## MijnWraak

That's because you've got carpeting you lucky son of a gun!









Maybe I'll just get a small area rug.


----------



## 161029

Haha. Reminds me of what I did today. We were at the airport coming back from ChengDu and we had 2 trolleys full of luggage. My sister was pushing the back one which I was sitting on and I was using the front for steering. I don't know how I was reminded of that.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;14244043*
> That's because you've got carpeting you lucky son of a gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just get a small area rug.


Yeah I don't think you need anything fancy and I think a rug would do the trick. Now that you mention it, that would get annoying and old real fast to be sliding around trying to race lol.


----------



## HWI

My ghetto setup on a $35 folding table from Wal Mart lol. I'm missing some things like speakers because I just moved from Hawaii to Florida and they haven't arrived yet. Though, even when I do get everything here, it's still going to be a ghetto set up. It does get the job done regardless. Oh yeah, if you're wondering why the side panels are missing from my case, it's because I'm in the process of adding more fans and replacing the stock ones.


----------



## Zeek

New picture since I moved PC on floor. Also will be putting on a keyboard slider thing so I have more space on actual desk.


----------



## kamikaze_

^ bragging corner in that picture.









OH, did I mention I use a i7 980X? LOL.


----------



## Chicken_Lover

One corner of the computer room... more to come soon.

40" main 2 x 27" portrait, old 22" or 19" (cant remember) top tv.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14228664*
> I made a Microsoft Photosynth of my bedroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photosynth.net/edit.aspx?cid=e8e1cb6d-63cf-482d-94a8-1c4e8526d826


What the hell is Photosynth??? Why the hell do I need to create an account just to see something?? What the hell!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;14246206*
> What the hell is Photosynth??? Why the hell do I need to create an account just to see something?? What the hell!


You wouldn't normally, but he gave you the edit link, not the view link.

Photosynth is a project by Microsoft to make a 3D "image" of your room. Allowing you to make a 3D area of your room that others can view from multiple angles.


----------



## kamikaze_

Just got myself a wall shaker in yesterday, and tested it with a slowed Yelawolf track.












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNOX_xO9WHU[/ame[/URL]]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken_Lover;14245794*


I see a Q3A icon!







Awesome game, I was more dominate and mercenary in Q3 1.16n iTDM. http://www.youtube.com/user/Phenomental1ty/#p/u

Look at the very bottom videos where "Kamikaze vs. *pWp*" and xKs are, Chicken_Lover. Nice name, by the way.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14246230*
> You wouldn't normally, but he gave you the edit link, not the view link.
> 
> Photosynth is a project by Microsoft to make a 3D "image" of your room. Allowing you to make a 3D area of your room that others can view from multiple angles.


This sounds interesting. If you post up the share link i'd love to see it.


----------



## Chicken_Lover

@Kamikaze

Nice vids...

Love the self made subby.

My name... yeah i love the flesh of dead ... appropriately cooked chickens.


----------



## Sgtbash

Experimental iPhone pic:


----------



## Badwrench

Picture this morning with my HTC (crappy pic). But you can at least see the general setup - even if a bit dirty by my standards.


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14215512*


imo

I don't care about anything

except for the GTR on the top right


----------



## Boyboyd

And the other GT-R behind the golf.


----------



## ph10m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14215512*
> Here's where I spend most of my time.


oh lord is that a lego phone stand on the right?!

hell yes it is!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;14247427*
> imo
> 
> I don't care about anything
> 
> except for the GTR on the top right


I've a soft spot for evos and stis.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;14251721*
> oh lord is that a lego phone stand on the right?!
> 
> hell yes it is!


Why yes it its!









Here are better pics of it as well as the prototype version.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623748475031/


----------



## FEAR.

That is awesome, did you create it yourself?

Btw I love your setup FaLLeNAn9eL.


----------



## shnur

That is sooo awesome.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.;14254749*
> That is awesome, did you create it yourself?
> 
> Btw I love your setup FaLLeNAn9eL.


Thanks









Yeah, I got the idea from someone on [H]. My collection of legos consists of what ever I didn't lose when I was younger so I had to improvise a lot of it. Also explains why it's so colorful







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14256979*
> That is sooo awesome.


Thank you


----------



## Boyboyd

All I have is Kenex (think that's how you spell it). I still have a photo frame i made when i was 10, lol.


----------



## csm725

Knex.








Sorry...
Anyways will have pics of my new set up whenever I have a desk and a computer.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In about a month I'll have a new setup at a new place, so I'll be posting mine again


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14254274*
> I've a soft spot for evos and stis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes it its!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are better pics of it as well as the prototype version.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623748475031/


HD2, I loved that phone. I would still have it but I went for a G2x.


----------



## neonraver

Making the most with the desk provided by the letting agent. Like to keep everything neat and tidy and use all the available space. Planning on getting a second 24" monitor and realise this isn't the best desk for two monitors but going to put the new one where the current 19" one is and put that to the right. Hope it works


----------



## Rai

got my uncle to build me a desk whilst I was at work today, not quite finished yet but I'm loving how much more space I've got now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alatar

I just increased my table space by a factor of 3 or something lol










will poast more pics when I'm done with refurnishing the whole room


----------



## jeffdamann

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7096/dscn0622i.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14261411*
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7096/dscn0622i.jpg
> 
> What do you think?


I'll assume you live in GPU boxes. If I'm right then nice









But seriously I can't really see your room


----------



## jeffdamann

Im stupid wrong link. Sorry guys.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSGq9ZTULX0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## justinb6003

Pretty sure you just posted this a few pages back


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;14258239*
> *snip*
> 
> Making the most with the desk provided by the letting agent. Like to keep everything neat and tidy and use all the available space. Planning on getting a second 24" monitor and realise this isn't the best desk for two monitors but going to put the new one where the current 19" one is and put that to the right. Hope it works


For some reason I really like your desk. What is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rai;14260523*
> got my uncle to build me a desk whilst I was at work today, not quite finished yet but I'm loving how much more space I've got now.
> *snip*
> *snip*


Nice! Do you know what kind of wood he used by any chance?


----------



## Jtvd78

Some people on OCN have much more money than me


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14261606*
> Im stupid wrong link. Sorry guys.
> 
> _*snip*_


Looks like most of the money for your environment went into that computer.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14263551*
> Looks like most of the money for your environment went into that computer.


Totally agree.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14261606*
> Im stupid wrong link. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> You look really tense. Re...tp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTGdAGPDBpo[/ame]
> 
> Sick rig, btw!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14264184*
> Totally agree.


The carpet is depsressing too. :/


----------



## kcuestag

I don't want to be mean, but... x3 HD6970's powered by an X4 965 processor?

You've got a huge bottleneck there even for just x2 HD6970's.









I am telling you by experience, I've also had an X4 965 before.


----------



## Rai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14263299*
> Nice! Do you know what kind of wood he used by any chance?


Cheers







It's just an old kitchen worktop so really thick and solid. also love the deep black colour.

- Rai


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14266630*
> I don't want to be mean, but... x3 HD6970's powered by an X4 965 processor?
> 
> You've got a huge bottleneck there even for just x2 HD6970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you by experience, I've also had an X4 965 before.


Needs more overclocking than 4GHz on a 45nm, 6M cache CPU. Getting an AMD 6 core would not be the solution, because most games only take up to about as many as 3 to 4 cores/threads, and needs heavy overclocking when running dual/tri graphics card configurations to keep up on the frame rate.


----------



## jellis142

Frankly, a Phenom II maxes out most dual-GPU setups, anything over that demands going Intel, at least until Bulldozer.


----------



## nips_uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14244050*
> Haha. Reminds me of what I did today. We were at the airport coming back from ChengDu and we had 2 trolleys full of luggage. My sister was pushing the back one which I was sitting on and I was using the front for steering. I don't know how I was reminded of that.


You been to chengdu in china? i live and work there!


----------



## General_Jaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;14258239*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the most with the desk provided by the letting agent. Like to keep everything neat and tidy and use all the available space. Planning on getting a second 24" monitor and realise this isn't the best desk for two monitors but going to put the new one where the current 19" one is and put that to the right. Hope it works


I got the same desk as you, it's from ikea







exept mine is chocolate and white.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14267435*
> Frankly, a Phenom II maxes out most dual-GPU setups, anything over that demands going Intel, at least until Bulldozer.


Indeed, everything is great on my system and I'm not even OC'ed. The only game I get CPU bottlenecking on is (weirdly) Need for Speed World. Everything else, including Crysis, I can max out entirely and get more than 30FPS so its all playable.


----------



## neonraver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14263299*
> For some reason I really like your desk. What is it?


I think it's from Ikea. Not sure what its random Swedish name is though.


----------



## csm725

Galant probly


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

It's spelled with 1 "L". Better fix that before gorb Hulk smashes you.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Im stupid wrong link. Sorry guys.







very nice lil flower vase u got there on desk.. may wanna hide the bag tho


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


It's spelled with 1 "L". Better fix that before gorb Hulk smashes you.





























Tank!


----------



## silentstorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I just increased my table space by a factor of 3 or something lol










will poast more pics when I'm done with refurnishing the whole room











IKEA ftw. I got the same desk.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


(Sorry , camera is 7 years old)

*PC in sig Rig with 42" LG Tv 240 Hz 1080P *










*And Media Room: 47" LG TV 120 Hz 1080p with PlayStation 3*



What are the measurements for that table?
I found them for anyone else curious it they are roughly 70 7/8"L x 33 1/8" W x 29 1/8" H.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


It's spelled with 1 "L". Better fix that before gorb Hulk smashes you.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04;14276054*
> What are the measurements for that table?
> I found them for anyone else curious it they are roughly 70 7/8"L x 33 1/8" W x 29 1/8" H.


I'm at work, i'll take the measurement tonight when I get home


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentstorm;14274768*
> IKEA ftw. I got the same desk.


Same lol. But with 'A' legs not 'T'. And I built mine into the wall and around the chimney.


----------



## Dingo3

Well you can see the bottom half with my AAO netbook, sig rig, and various items. Then you see my "desk" (can't afford real one) with my monitor, mouse, keyboard, and other various items on there. Then there's the rest of my room with my crappy metal folding chair and more various items of my life.

THEN... I felt like 3 pictures was enough so there it is.


----------



## Dirkonis

Moved into a big place this week, ended up having an extra room in which I could do as I pleased with, thanks baby!. So it ended up becoming my Nerd-dom/Game/whatever the hell I wanted room.

Yes, that is an old NES under my monitor. Yes, yes it does work and I do play duck hunt and Indiana Jones on it lol. Boba Fett pic was painted by my little brother, had to put it on the wall.

Love Dawn of the Dead, had to pick this up. I also have a Japanese Film version as well but it does not look so nice close up.

Ebay, I love you! this thing is to damn cool not to have.

Horror Film stuff and my little fouton to watch movies on when I get bored of gaming. Love that castle and MP5 game, you shoot zombies popping out the windows. It's pretty fun, Thanks Think Geek.

Boba Fett, MW2 Nightvision and Master Chiefs Helmet. At the bottom is the collectors edition Jack in the Box from Assassins creed. FFXIV limited edition on the window, picked it up for 20 bucks at gamestop.


Yeah, the easy chair. It is sometimes used as my gaming chair when I wanna hang for more than an hour in here. Gotta love it though, sometimes I end up passing out in it mid-BFBC2 combat lol


----------



## Paradox me

Kudos for repping the Fett man.


----------



## HometownHero

@gpuinurmotherboard, That has to be the most in ingenious monitor stand I have ever seen. Maybe my NES will make its debut out of my closet sometime soon...


----------



## Dirkonis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


@gpuinurmotherboard, That has to be the most in ingenious monitor stand I have ever seen. Maybe my NES will make its debut out of my closet sometime soon...


lol thanks man, the old school 1980's plastic holds up well to the weight. who knows, I might turn it into an ITX something in the future.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Same lol. But with 'A' legs not 'T'. And I built mine into the wall and around the chimney.




Popular desk eh?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Here are better pics of it as well as the prototype version.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2805152...7623748475031/


Now THAT is epic.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Popular desk eh?










For good reason too


----------



## Colt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*





​
​
​
Looks amazing, i not a fan of Apple products, but the glass table with Mac's clean keyboard looks amazing.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colt*


Looks amazing, i not a fan of Apple products, but the glass table with Mac's clean keyboard looks amazing.










lol, all of the way from the very first post on this topic in 2007. Cool.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


For good reason too










Just picked up one myself while I was in Pittsburgh







. Couldn't get it shipped to where I live because they charge you an organ to ship the thing.


----------



## ii Wingman

Heres mine.

Samsung 24" Dell 22"









Sig Rig









G15/Razer Lachesis









2500k Rig









Surround Sound









A little boasting ^^


----------



## L1eutenant

All the plastic sheeting makes me think you do other things in that room then just gaming.... growing pot, cutting people up....


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14287211*
> All the plastic sheeting makes me think you do other things in that room then just gaming.... growing pot, cutting people up....


renovation..


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14287382*
> renovation..


The obvious choice is not always the most entertaining. And being at work, i need entertainment.

And i love the "surround sound"

And is it a room or garage or basement?


----------



## Shane1244

Although it's not definitive, probably basement because of the carpet.

That being said, when I own a house, I'm converting my garage to a room.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14288012*
> Although it's not definitive, probably basement because of the carpet.
> 
> That being said, when I own a house, I'm converting my garage to a room.


Where does the car go then? Water spots from rain suck and so does faded paint from leaving it in the sun. Must have garage or car/ truck port for every vehicle


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14288617*
> Where does the car go then? Water spots from rain suck and so does faded paint from leaving it in the sun. Must have garage or car/ truck port for every vehicle


Put a tarp over it lol

Just kidding


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14288617*
> Where does the car go then? Water spots from rain suck and so does faded paint from leaving it in the sun. Must have garage or car/ truck port for every vehicle


We don't keep our cars in a garage. All of our paints are still nice and fresh, they still look new, despite them being 10+ years old.

Also, I never plan on buying anything high end, or brand new. All I need is a transportation vehicle, not a toy or a trophy.







I much rather have a massive man cave.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14288707*
> Also, I never plan on buying anything high end, or brand new. All I need is a transportation vehicle, not a toy or a trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I much rather have a massive man cave.


Me neither. I just need to get from A-B and be quick enough for "spirited" driving.

Man cave and killer comp ftw


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Awww y'all are lame. That's y u get a house with both or put on an extension. I prefer living in a giant man labyrinth


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14288732*
> Me neither. I just need to get from A-B and be quick enough for "spirited" driving.
> 
> Man cave and killer comp ftw


Exactly!







That's not to say I'm going to buy an old beater.. but my goal is a older Volkswagon Jetta/Golf


----------



## L1eutenant

Our family consists of a Landcrusier and a 350z

my room consists of my computer 2 moniters, and my 32inch tv with ps3 and xbox 360.

Main lounge room has a 65inch 3d tv and a kick ass surround sound system.

the spare lounge room has a 50inch and a reasonable kick ass surround sound system.

Both parents have a motercycle, one is only a 500cc and the other is 1350cc.

My dad then has is boat which is a 23ft bertam, complete with the biggest motor he could fit.

Then there is the current carvan plus the one he is doing up at the moment.

Oh and a little speed boat and a jetski, both being repaired and restored.

And the result of all of the above?

*We owe a crap load of money...!!!!*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14288957*
> 
> *We owe a crap load of money...!!!!*


*We*???


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l1eutenant;14288957*
> and the result of all of the above?
> 
> *we owe a crap load of money...!!!!*


America!


----------



## ii Wingman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14287211*
> All the plastic sheeting makes me think you do other things in that room then just gaming.... growing pot, cutting people up....


Just gaming... that's all..


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14289029*
> America!


LOL, so true. But lets spend more on things we dont need, but neglect the things we do (reform)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Owing doesn't make sense to me bc u end up paying more than it's worth. Cash or 0% interest (only if forced to for special pricing) are the only way.

We only buy what we can keep covered or garaged. Dad and I are rather picky abt it since we both pay a good bit for our cars and want them looking brand spanking new even after we sell at 50,000 miles max, only exceptions to the mileage are diesel trucks. 8 (535xi, excursion, 650i, m6, 2x silverado 1500, silverado 2500, sand rail) all in covered parking at one of the 4 of our 6 places. Sadly my 2 are the only ones with man caves since dad likes horses more than computers. Ironically my horse is the only one winning money.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14289373*
> Australia!!!


Aww... buzzkill.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14288957*
> Our family consists of a Landcrusier and a 350z
> 
> my room consists of my computer 2 moniters, and my 32inch tv with ps3 and xbox 360.
> 
> Main lounge room has a 65inch 3d tv and a kick ass surround sound system.
> 
> the spare lounge room has a 50inch and a reasonable kick ass surround sound system.
> 
> Both parents have a motercycle, one is only a 500cc and the other is 1350cc.
> 
> My dad then has is boat which is a 23ft bertam, complete with the biggest motor he could fit.
> 
> Then there is the current carvan plus the one he is doing up at the moment.
> 
> Oh and a little speed boat and a jetski, both being repaired and restored.
> 
> And the result of all of the above?
> 
> *We owe a crap load of money...!!!!*












and i hate owing money. if i can't pay it full, then it's not for me.

well aside from stuff like a car and a house. but other than, it has to be all paid off on the spot or i rather not get it. which is probably why i dont own much lol


----------



## 502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ii Wingman;14286782*
> G15/Razer Lachesis


Does your Lachesis work fine on Goliathus? I had to return mine due to cursor jumps and according to a Google search it was a common issue on soft mats.


----------



## ii Wingman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *502;14291123*
> Does your Lachesis work fine on Goliathus? I had to return mine due to cursor jumps and according to a Google search it was a common issue on soft mats.


No problems at all. Works great!


----------



## Draggin

Posting an actual picture for a change hah


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup you've got there.

Btw, what desk is that?


----------



## Draggin

Ikea galant


----------



## 502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ii Wingman*


No problems at all. Works great!


Good to know that it works for _someone_, at least.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*











and i hate owing money. if i can't pay it full, then it's not for me.

well aside from stuff like a car and a house. but other than, it has to be all paid off on the spot or i rather not get it. which is probably why i dont own much lol


Me it's house only. If I can't pay a car off right away, it means it's too expensive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


*snip*

Posting an actual picture for a change hah


Whoa, so clean/pretty


----------



## kamikaze_

Cozyness.





















































I started out with a i7 920 when I first got my build together.









Back in May of this year, I got a 980X. Faster video encoding, performance, and it's an unlocked multiplier! I got it used for $879.99, it just does not come with the box or stock tower heat sink.

















Look ma, no pins!


----------



## Warblade31

Wow you got lucky with the chip. Your set up looks great too!


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Im stupid wrong link. Sorry guys.







Is that a bag of weed on the table at 1:07?

Edit: Ok, yes the bag of weed and minibong are confirmed at 1:24 lol...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Wow you got lucky with the chip. Your set up looks great too!


Thanks!


----------



## Eric Barney

My desk setup. The rest of the room is not too interesting...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


My desk setup. The rest of the room is not too interesting...










The only thing that would bother me, for when scooting into the desk, you would have to work your legs around that subwoofer.








Clean lookin' though, that monitor fits PERFECTLY in there.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Cozyness.








-snip-


How do you like that Pyle receiver? It's quite blue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


My desk setup. The rest of the room is not too interesting...
-snip-


I LOVE how everything on this desk fits so well. I don't know if it was intentional or not, but that looks very clean and efficient. Props!


----------



## cRazYpErUvIaN

I'm going to put bookshelves soon around the office.
Attachment 220957


----------



## Gunfire

ooh rah man, now clean up those cables


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*   How do you like that Pyle receiver? It's quite blue.  
It's decent. I got a Bash 500W amp to the Pioneer 10" VCCS in that tan box I built in 2007. It's really loud, even that little 10" shakes the walls in my room.


----------



## Warblade31

I use to have a sub woofer like that under my desk. It didnt bother me too much since I used it as a foot rest to keep my feet up. I also like the vibrations on my feet it was like having your feet messaged. I know, Im just wrong....lol


----------



## kamikaze_

8=========>


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *502*


Does your Lachesis work fine on Goliathus? I had to return mine due to cursor jumps and according to a Google search it was a common issue on soft mats.


i have that issue too! lol i have a 10"x8" mouse palm rest XD my table is smooth enough to use my goliathus on.


----------



## PriestOfSin

my "work" (and I use the term loosely) area...









my "play" area (although many a paper has been typed up here)...









My sister's PC (when she isn't using it, I usually host a killing floor server on it for my friends and I)...









My little collection. Note that three bottles are empty, and two bottles are half empty. Party hard


----------



## gorb

get some tito's for your next bottle of vodka. i prefer it to belvedere/ketel one/grey goose/etc.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*


My little collection. Note that three bottles are empty, and two bottles are half empty. Party hard


















You have a chicks taste in booze. Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps and Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.

Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check


----------



## gonX

Nice job judging people based on what they drink. I like chicks booze too.


----------



## Tator Tot

I like good drinks. 'Nuff said.

Ain't nothing a "chick" drink. You've got light drinks and stiff drinks, but that's it.

/Advocate of slamming down Irish Car Bombs


----------



## Draggin

I like no booze. Props.

Love weed though, I'll post a picture with both today hah


----------



## red-line

My Workplace


















This My small turtle










Razer Mamba mice










and these is nice weather here in Bahrain










But not good for people in Bahrain " We Steadfast and will be like that for ever "


















We thank our support


----------



## gorb

anybody who likes doing shots of everclear clearly has no right to talk about the quality of alcohol or your choice of drinks


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14306747*
> anybody who likes doing shots of everclear clearly has no right to talk about the quality of alcohol or your choice of drinks


Fact.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14305443*
> You have a chicks taste in booze. Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
> I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps and Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.
> 
> Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check












Yea, those drinks are sooooo chick drinks. You know, if you drink this, it means you're feminine.







That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.

If it tastes good to you, drink it.


----------



## Tagi

Eh IMHO there are girly drinks. For example, if I asked the bartender for a lemon drop. I would get some awkward







looks.


----------



## gorb

Why should they care? If you like how it tastes then you like how it tastes. If a bartender didn't want to make me a drink because it was "girly," that bartender wouldn't be getting any more money from me.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14307134*
> Why should they care? If you like how it tastes then you like how it tastes. If a bartender didn't want to make me a drink because it was "girly," that bartender wouldn't be getting any more money from me.


THIS^^^^

Lol I still have yet to order an Appletini ode to Scrubs


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14306747*
> anybody who likes doing shots of everclear clearly has no right to talk about the quality of alcohol or your choice of drinks


Exactly. If you do shots of everclear you're not appreciating the drink - you're just getting drunk.

That's all well and good, but don't discuss a drink when you're downing 95% alcohol.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14305443*
> *You have a chicks taste in booze.* Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
> I do have a soft spot in my heart for *peppermint schnapps* and Jack Daniels *Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid*. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.
> 
> Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check


Hmmmmm...

I wouldn't judge anyone either. Vodka isn't necessarily girly, vodka is a very blank alcohol. It can be girly after a few things are added but straight it isn't girly; it's just filtered alcohol. Maybe he's eastern European and enjoys the drink of his culture?


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon;14307570*
> Hmmmmm...
> 
> I wouldn't judge anyone either. Vodka isn't necessarily girly, vodka is a very blank alcohol. It can be girly after a few things are added but straight it isn't girly; it's just filtered alcohol. Maybe he's eastern European and enjoys the drink of his culture?


Guess the guy has never drank with a russian before


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14305443*
> You have a chicks taste in booze. Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
> I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps and Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.
> 
> Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check


not a chicks tast in booze at all....Everclear is awful and isnt considered a manly drink by any means...its for dumb college kids that do 3-5 shots and want to get drunk and throw up all over them selves while pretending that they look cool drinking it but in reality are just dumb....

Vodka isnt a chick drink, its pretty much the most generic booze out there...it goes with everything and everybody likes it....

Whiskey is for old dudes that sit around a table and argue about politics, their terrible marriages, or college kids that think its a status symbol....manly? hardly...


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14291306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting an actual picture for a change hah


I have that monitor! Love it


----------



## rprice06




----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


You have a chicks taste in booze. Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps and Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.

Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check


do you flex and measure your penis size against others while you drink your manly drink?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


do you flex and measure your penis size against others while you drink your manly drink?


you dont do this?


----------



## NKrader

delete me


----------



## rdr09

my simple rig


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*












Bastion! Such a good game. I downloaded the demo not too long ago and enjoyed every second of it. Planning on buying it soon. Does it have co-op?

And you have a very cozy looking setup as well


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


The only thing that would bother me, for when scooting into the desk, you would have to work your legs around that subwoofer.








Clean lookin' though, that monitor fits PERFECTLY in there.










Thanks! The subwoofer also acts as a foot rest. Actually, I live with it since it really does sound good. And it's really not bad to deal with.

If I ever want a bigger monitor, then that could be the end of this desk....


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


Bastion! Such a good game. I downloaded the demo not too long ago and enjoyed every second of it. Planning on buying it soon. Does it have co-op?

And you have a very cozy looking setup as well











Thanks man, and no Co-op just leaderboards, and yeah i cant put the game down. the narrator cracks me up and its so addicting and reminds me of zelda kinda.

Also thank you, I like the fact that i can swivel in my chair and watch south park haha


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Thanks man, and no Co-op just leaderboards, and yeah i cant put the game down. the narrator cracks me up and its so addicting and reminds me of zelda kinda.

Also thank you, I like the fact that i can swivel in my chair and watch south park haha


Yeah I love his voice, and the little comments he makes throughout are what helps keep the game from feeling a little "empty"

And you're a South Park fan! I like your taste in entertainment lol


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nice job judging people based on what they drink. I like chicks booze too.


Haha kinda sensitive about it aren't you?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Exactly. If you do shots of everclear you're not appreciating the drink - you're just getting drunk.

That's all well and good, but don't discuss a drink when you're downing 95% alcohol.


There is no other purpose to doing shots if you want to enjoy the drink you use a sipping glass.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Hmmmmm...

I wouldn't judge anyone either. Vodka isn't necessarily girly, vodka is a very blank alcohol. It can be girly after a few things are added but straight it isn't girly; it's just filtered alcohol. Maybe he's eastern European and enjoys the drink of his culture?


It's not that it's vodka, it's the brands. UV is generally consumed by college age girls. As for the other bottles never seen the those brands before but they look kinda girly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*


not a chicks tast in booze at all....Everclear is awful and isnt considered a manly drink by any means...its for dumb college kids that do 3-5 shots and want to get drunk and throw up all over them selves while pretending that they look cool drinking it but in reality are just dumb....

Vodka isnt a chick drink, its pretty much the most generic booze out there...it goes with everything and everybody likes it....

Whiskey is for old dudes that sit around a table and argue about politics, their terrible marriages, or college kids that think its a status symbol....manly? hardly...


Everclear isn't awful at all. Awful implies it has taste, and that that taste is bad. Everclear has no taste. Though it is horrible for making drinks since it has no taste and actually robs the drink of taste, I prefer gin myself.

Apparently a lot of people on this forum are just slow, because almost everyone that replied seemed to have missed that I was just giving him crap. Which was made clear when I said "I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps, Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid." If I was being serious why would I mention that?


----------



## rprice06

Lovin Bastion, best $15 I've spent this year.
South Park is awesome haha. Have all the seasons.

Weird topic but i've seen a few good chairs in this thread, anyone have any recommendations? mine fall apart every few years. (walmart chairs)


----------



## kamikaze_

Just a room arrangement update, with the rig in a new "bragging corner" of my room.
A high-end system, with a old school look due to the Antec 900 and the Zalman 9700.




































Yes, it has a side panel.








The blue cathode, giving the panel that edge glow on the window.

















3000W receiver



























If anyone is interested in that wallpaper, the image itself is substantially a better capture.








The most I did was just black out that link in the wallpaper on the top right corner.


----------



## kamikaze_

Add-on:









Sorry if it's really grainy quality, that's how it is with the flash off on a Kodak C190.


----------



## xJavontax

Kamikaze I love your skate posters


----------



## justarealguy

Please don't post drugs. I'm not going to clean it up again.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14318726*
> Please don't post drugs. I'm not going to clean it up again.


Cannabis isn't a drug, it's a naturally grown plant.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14318836*
> Cannabis isn't a drug, it's a naturally grown plant.


Don't argue; the discussion violates the ToS so do not post it again.

Cannabis is classified as a Schedule I drug under the federal Controlled Substances Act of 1970 and is deemed to have a high potential for abuse and no legitimate medical uses. As such, the law prohibits the possession, usage, purchase, sale, and/or cultivation of marijuana.

Thus; because the discussion is about the partaking in a substance that violates US law it is against the ToS and it may not be posted, discussed, or otherwise.


----------



## nyates




----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14318857*


Nice. I dig the speakers. Maybe scooch the desk to the left a bit, raise the main speakers a bit, put the center on a shelf above the monitor, and possibly throw it on some foam pads?


----------



## rprice06

Weed isnt part of your room. Lol back on topic. I need too put a light under my desk somehow with the glass, anyone done this?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14317026*
> Kamikaze I love your skate posters


They are everywhere, most of it has been there since 2006 when I first moved in. I just never bothered to mess with those pin-ups.


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinb6003;14319649*
> Nice. I dig the speakers. Maybe scooch the desk to the left a bit, raise the main speakers a bit, put the center on a shelf above the monitor, and possibly throw it on some foam pads?


Thanks. They're old school Acoustic Energy from the UK. By old school I really only mean 5 years ago or so... Just not the new lineup.

As far as the desk, its really only over to the right atm because I just cut a window in my case and lit it up, so I like to see it from the doorway. I imagine my preference for symmetry will win soon enough.

I was thinking about wall mounting the monitor and just moving the center under it. Not sure if the screen would be too high for my liking though.

As far as some foam pads... Under the desk? Under the speaker?


----------



## baird gow

..


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14321874*
> Thanks. They're old school Acoustic Energy from the UK. By old school I really only mean 5 years ago or so... Just not the new lineup.
> 
> As far as the desk, its really only over to the right atm because I just cut a window in my case and lit it up, so I like to see it from the doorway. I imagine my preference for symmetry will win soon enough.
> 
> I was thinking about wall mounting the monitor and just moving the center under it. Not sure if the screen would be too high for my liking though.
> 
> As far as some foam pads... Under the desk? Under the speaker?


Foam under the center. Something like Auralex MoPads. A lot of people here (myslef included) have them. Some pages back, someone here had a link to a foam wharehouse that sells identical ones for $10. The auralex are $40+. Wish I'd seen the no-name ones first. I mean the pads are nice and all, but not worth $40+ IMO. I did the whole center under the monitor myself, and found the monitor to be too high. Now I have a wall mounted center above it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinb6003;14324671*
> Foam under the center. Something like Auralex MoPads. A lot of people here (myslef included) have them. Some pages back, someone here had a link to a foam wharehouse that sells identical ones for $10. The auralex are $40+. Wish I'd seen the no-name ones first. I mean the pads are nice and all, but not worth $40+ IMO. I did the whole center under the monitor myself, and found the monitor to be too high. Now I have a wall mounted center above it.


http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/accessories.html


----------



## phain

I envy so many of you.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phain;14324766*
> I envy so many of you.


Werd. Me too.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14305443*
> You have a chicks taste in booze. Really men drink whiskey and do everclear shots. I don't recommend doing more than 5 everclear shots in a row because you might die.
> I do have a soft spot in my heart for peppermint schnapps and Jack Daniels Hard lemonade and Mike's limeaid. O and New Amsterdam gin is good too.
> 
> Annnnd the ambien is kicking in and I'm starting to get loopy. thank god for spell check


I tend to drink with female companions, so there may be some truth to your statements. I dislike Everclear, because I typically drink 80 proof drinks and I like to actually enjoy what I drink, as opposed to a "shot" where I can't taste crap afterwards. That isn't to say I dislike shots, as 3 Wisemen and Georgia Peach shots are my favorites. I don't like peppermint drinks because they give me heartburn, and gin is pretty much what I'll be served in hell.

Careful not to get dependent on that depressant, bro. A cousin of mine got really messed up on those, and found that he couldn't sleep without them for awhile.

EDIT: And although weed isn't part of the room, per se, it is a fixture. A tool, if you will, to view the room from a different perspective









EDIT 2: For a real chick drink, take a 12oz glass, usually reserved for beer. Pour in 6 oz of 80+ proof vodka (not the cheap stuff... here's lookin' at you, UV). Add 1oz of Redbull, and 5oz of Rockstar: Zero Carb (the blue one). The alcohol is at the bottom, and will slowly mix in with the rest of the beverage. The energy drinks have an extremely strong taste, and will mask the vodka nicely. The drink will taste alcoholic, for sure, but not like six ounces of vodka. Drink at home with a member of the opposite sex (or same sex, whatevs), and thank me in the morning.


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14324760*
> http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/accessories.html


Dear World: Bookmark this! I'm still upset I didn't know about this earlier.


----------



## kamikaze_

Another room arrangement. I will never content with one room arrangement throughout a long-term span of time. However, this might last.









"Korn - One (Metallica MTV Icon)" playing.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14324810*
> Werd. Me too.


Because your set-up is just so bad...


----------



## De-Zant

Which countrys laws does OCN follow? Is it canada or USA?


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14329379*
> Which countrys laws does OCN follow? Is it canada or USA?


We have to follow both, as well as the rules of our advertising contracts.


----------



## venom55520

she ain't much, but she's mine


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14327115*
> Because your set-up is just so bad...


There are some really nice set-ups that make me super jealous. Boyboyd is an example.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acoust...cessories.html


Just curious, what does the foam do?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Just curious, what does the foam do?


It helps isolate your speakers so they sound cleaner.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's a good idea, but there's no way i'm paying $10 for foam.


----------



## gorb

$10 is super cheap for acoustic foam.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*












Dusty monitor stand, and damn, that desk!


----------



## blooder11181

13h a day in pc?
or
15 year old desk


----------



## LuminatX

May switch to a nice 2.1 setup after seeing some of the audio hype on this thread.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


May switch to a nice 2.1 setup after seeing some of the audio hype on this thread.


I would for sure since you have all your speakers in front of you right now anyway.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I would for sure since you have all your speakers in front of you right now anyway.


yeah, exactly what I was thinking.
now just to find some that aren't $300+
(cables weren't long enough for the speakers to go behind anyway)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


yeah, exactly what I was thinking.
now just to find some that aren't $300+
(cables weren't long enough for the speakers to go behind anyway)


http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10239


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LuminatX*   yeah, exactly what I was thinking.
now just to find some that aren't $300+
(cables weren't long enough for the speakers to go behind anyway)  
   Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Speakers: Musical Instruments


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Speakers: Musical Instruments


Or
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...0-652&FTR=B652
+
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...content=300380


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Amazon.com: M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Speakers: Musical Instruments


those are nice, and not to bad on price.
sub suggestion? unless I can use my x530 sub, which i doubt.


----------



## EpicPie

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it...i_src=14110944


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;14334925*
> those are nice, and not to bad on price.
> sub suggestion? unless I can use my x530 sub, which i doubt.


From what I've experienced (I don't have those, I've only heard them and heard about them) you don't need a sub with those, their bass is great. Notice that each shelf has 2 speakers; 1 large which can handle pretty good lows and the smaller one for the mids and highs. The Polk sub above is great, it's self powered so no need for a receiver.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14162769*


I LOVE the purple walls! They're so... un-boring. I painted my room a very deep ocean blue.. not something you see often. Now I want purple haha..


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8;13702948*
> Here's my homescreen setup for my 3 monitors in eyefinity!


What program are you using for this?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14339162*
> What program are you using for this?


looks like the omnimo skin for rainmeter


----------



## venom55520

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Dusty monitor stand, and damn, that desk!


the desk does its job, but i guess it would be a good idea to dust the monitor stand


----------



## VettePilot

Here is mine. Just got it setup i my new place. I have had little ltime to figure out proper cable management. Some cables are too short and others too long, plus wall sockets are in short supply in this room so I have to run two power strips off of one socket to get everything plugged in. I may remove my speakers and just use my headsets.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Here is mine. Just got it setup i my new place. I have had little ltime to figure out proper cable management. Some cables are too short and others too long, plus wall sockets are in short supply in this room so I have to run two power strips off of one socket to get everything plugged in. I may remove my speakers and just use my headsets.


lol @ dog photo bombing you.


----------



## justinb6003

What he said^


----------



## VettePilot

Ya he is a silly little bugger. He had to be in the photo. I was trying to get a decent shot and he saw me so he figured he would try to see what was up. He clearly had no idea what I was doing and became interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14343561*
> lol @ dog photo bombing you.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14343188*
> Here is mine. Just got it setup i my new place. I have had little ltime to figure out proper cable management. Some cables are too short and others too long, plus wall sockets are in short supply in this room so I have to run two power strips off of one socket to get everything plugged in. I may remove my speakers and just use my headsets.


Cool dog bro.


----------



## caos800

I've been accumulating everything for my new setup which is currently in my room. In a few weeks I'll be taking all this off with me to college (minus the crappy speakers -> saving up for some Audioengine A2s







)


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14343188*
> Here is mine.


The look on the dog's face is great!

I am about to post some pics of my new setup. I love using this thread for desk and arrangement ideas.


----------



## VettePilot

Thanks I will tell him you said that. He is a rescue we just got him a few weeks ago. It is funny someone rep'dme and said in the comment area [email protected] ugly dog photo bomb. I told Remus(dogs name) that which made him sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;14356794*
> Cool dog bro.


----------



## VettePilot

Ya I laugh everytime I see it. My girlfriend made that photo her desktop on her computer at work. Everyone laughs when they see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;14356981*
> The look on the dog's face is great!
> 
> I am about to post some pics of my new setup. I love using this thread for desk and arrangement ideas.


----------



## nips_uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14343188*
> Here is mine. Just got it setup i my new place. I have had little ltime to figure out proper cable management. Some cables are too short and others too long, plus wall sockets are in short supply in this room so I have to run two power strips off of one socket to get everything plugged in. I may remove my speakers and just use my headsets.


Where the hell you get your case? its the biggest thing ive ever seen! want one! want one now!


----------



## VettePilot

I know, its fit and you know it Just call up a silverstone Raven 2 retailer and get one son! I have no idea who would sell one for sure in the UK but check this link for retailers. http://www.silverstonetek.com/wheretobuy.php?wname=united&area=usa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nips_uk;14358132*
> Where the hell you get your case? its the biggest thing ive ever seen! want one! want one now!


----------



## xion

UPDATE NEW DESK. Sorry the picture sucks, taken with Droid 2 android, and had to compress it...







Yes thats a crappy painted CM Storm Sniper Case at the bottom right under the desk, my backup/AMD/other gaming rig. I need to sell..


----------



## Mootsfox

Well folks, this is where the magic happens.










And this is my pile of vinyl and my TV <3


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14376107*
> Well folks, this is where the magic happens.
> 
> -snip-


I do the same exact thing.

Cereal + late night computing ftw


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14343188*
> Here is mine. Just got it setup i my new place. I have had little ltime to figure out proper cable management. Some cables are too short and others too long, plus wall sockets are in short supply in this room so I have to run two power strips off of one socket to get everything plugged in. I may remove my speakers and just use my headsets.


I hope you didn't pay full retail price for those headphones.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14376107*
> Well folks, this is where the magic happens.


O you should look on the AJ box and tell me what it says under the use by date. curious if it came from my plant.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14376107*
> And this is my pile of vinyl and my TV <3










on the vinyl. keep the culture alive.


----------



## VettePilot

Well no i didnt, but I suppose you are another who thinks they suck. I tried all the popular ones that most buy and I liked them the best. They are not a flat input headphone like the ATH's, BD's or some of the others I tried. I dont have a mix amp to get the bass I was after out of the ATH's and I liked the over all sound of the Beats.

It is always nice how so many on this board like to try to make people feel stupid for buying what they like. I bought a BMW, and for the price I could of had other cars that some would say is a better buy. I like the BMW, so I got it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14376642*
> I hope you didn't pay full retail price for those headphones.


----------



## gorb

You got plenty of positive comments and one somewhat negative comment. It's not like this topic is there for people to just shower compliments on others. If you can't handle minor criticism or snarky comments, you shouldn't be on the internet









Next time you should just say you'd rather not take any advice from somebody named Skrillex


----------



## t-ramp

My computer room is my bedroom. Once I get it cleaned and tidied up I may have to post a picture. Should look almost impressive eventually.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14379800*
> My computer room is my bedroom. Once I get it cleaned and tidied up I may have to post a picture. Should look almost impressive eventually.


haha mine is my living room. same story. been waiting to take pics when it was clean. 1.5years and counting...


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14380325*
> haha mine is my living room. same story. been waiting to take pics when it was clean. 1.5years and counting...


Yeah my computer is currently in the middle of my basement, which is treated like the living room due to the flat screen on the wall, even though we have a so-called "Living Room" upstairs with an old tv that produces static that nobody ever uses..

I will be moving my computer up to my bed room when my parents finally decide to help me move my bed and such so that I can fit a desk in there.


----------



## VettePilot

I never said I wanted any advice from anyone, period. So there!









And if Mr. Skrillex must know, I didn't pay full price for the dog either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14379767*
> You got plenty of positive comments and one somewhat negative comment. It's not like this topic is there for people to just shower compliments on others. If you can't handle minor criticism or snarky comments, you shouldn't be on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you should just say you'd rather not take any advice from somebody named Skrillex


----------



## gorb

If you don't want any comments, criticism, or advice, then why post your setup this topic? That's obviously what the topic is for


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


And this is my pile of vinyl and my TV <3











So... Much... WIIIIN


----------



## Tator Tot

Keep it clean, and keep it friendly guys.

This topic is for posting your setup. Critiquing setups is not the main subject of this thread as it's not a "Rate your XX" thread.


----------



## gorb

The original post does mention ratings









I'm just saying that there is no point at all if people are just posting pictures and there isn't any kind of discussion.


----------



## Warblade31

When you post your rig it just makes sense that people will give advice, comment, and tell you things. Otherwise the thread will die off quickly, when all you see is pics of desks. But when someone get offended by what you say just apologize and move on. There really isn't a need to dwell on it.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


When you post your rig it just makes sense that people will give advice, comment, and tell you things. Otherwise the thread will die off quickly, when all you see is pics of desks. But when someone get offended by what you say just apologize and move on. There really isn't a need to dwell on it.


^this


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *col. Newman*


o you should look on the aj box and tell me what it says under the use by date. Curious if it came from my plant.


kna 106 10:29


----------



## Xyro TR1

Yeah! Totally have a box of AppleJacks on my desk too. Not even kidding, I'll take a pic when I get home. I'm so proud of you Moots.

*brohoof*


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


When you post your rig it just makes sense that people will give advice, comment, and tell you things. Otherwise the thread will die off quickly, when all you see is pics of desks. But when someone get offended by what you say just apologize and move on. There really isn't a need to dwell on it.


Agreed. Why not give a compliment where a compliment is due. If your room looks awesome, I'm gonna tell ya!

&& If peoples 5.1 is pointlessly setup, I'm gonna tell em! They need to get the best out of their 5.1, its just my duty to help the community!


----------



## gonX

I don't think that was what Tator was trying to point out. Talking about the setups are fine. Harassing and demoralizing other people isn't.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I never said I wanted any advice from anyone, period. So there!









And if Mr. Skrillex must know, I didn't pay full price for the dog either.


Wow no need to get so upity about it. Jeez if you can't take a critique then don't post.

All I was simply stating was the fact they are not worth their full retail price in terms of sound quality.

EDIT: You also said I suppose you are another who thinks they are rubbish.

I don't think they are rubbish they are just noway near what Monster ask for them.

Maybe next time don't assume.


----------



## justarealguy

What are those foxes doing







.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


What are those foxes doing







.


























I can't believe I didn't catch that one.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14392023*
> What are those foxes doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It appears to be a wolf molesting a fox.

its pr0n for beanie babies.


----------



## EpicPie

my cali room. celly pic.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14392023*
> What are those foxes doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


One's a wolf/dog/thing.

I dunno, probably snagging. What else would plushes do all day?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14396452*
> One's a wolf/dog/thing.
> 
> I dunno, probably snagging. What else would plushes do all day?


Hump each other.


----------



## Draggin

sexy.

I rate it a 10/10 on the sex-o-meter.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14397451*
> sexy.
> 
> I rate it a 10/10 on the sex-o-meter.


Thanks.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14382383*
> kna 106 10:29


Yup it was made in my plant on 1st shift







I work 3rd though so it was probably out the door by the time I came in.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14392023*
> What are those foxes doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14394829*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't catch that one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14394857*
> It appears to be a wolf molesting a fox.
> 
> its pr0n for beanie babies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14396452*
> One's a wolf/dog/thing.
> 
> I dunno, probably snagging. What else would plushes do all day?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14396896*
> Hump each other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14397451*
> sexy.
> 
> I rate it a 10/10 on the sex-o-meter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14397489*
> Thanks.


Lmao.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz145;2325038*
> My desk setup for my UX UMPC -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bawls Collection (much more complete now, this pic is old) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of when I was using my HDTV as a temporary monitor -


lol, i have those same speakers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you hear the sound on its side?


----------



## flipd

No speakers at the moment, and I'm looking to replace the mic soon.


----------



## kamikaze_

lol


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14398843*
> lol


Um, thanks?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14398706*
> Do you hear the sound on its side?


You know, if you put your headphones on upside down. The sound comes out upside down too! It's crazy! Truth. I dare you to try it?

I'll be honest, I tried it. Lol.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Um, thanks?


No, noob! It wasn't directed towards you. You just so happened to have posted on the same minute when I left my response to the top posts.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benz145*


My desk setup for my UX UMPC -











Oh no my old computer......my nightmares are back damn you slow compaq and damn you AOL.

Lol i could never place those speakers in the monitor. So hard to assemble.


----------



## Xye

Interesting keyboard in the pic with the old monitor.... What is it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xye;14407257*
> Interesting keyboard in the pic with the old monitor.... What is it?


It's an http://www.amazon.com/Stowaway-Ultra-Slim-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Handhelds/dp/B0002OKCXE]iGo Stoway[/URL] I think.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14398706*
> Do you hear the sound on its side?


This made me laugh out loud.

@Benz: That's an epic collection of bottles!


----------



## xJavontax

Welp. Here's mine. It's messy, ugly to look at, and small. That's what she said
But it works. I don't really care how it looks at this point because the new house we're moving into is being built.

Some early morning ESPN SportsCenter with a really unhealthy morning snack (Lay's Flamin' Hot chips lol, I'm addicted.)
















When I move (Probably really late this year or early next year) I'll post pics of the huge transformation. It should be fun to see.


----------



## Ceej

^Is there an OCN Dreamcast club? Best console ever.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14412317*
> Welp. Here's mine. It's messy, ugly to look at, and small. That's what she said
> But it works. I don't really care how it looks at this point because the new house we're moving into is being built.
> 
> Some early morning ESPN SportsCenter with a really unhealthy morning snack (Lay's Flamin' Hot chips lol, I'm addicted.)
> 
> When I move (Probably really late this year or early next year) I'll post pics of the huge transformation. It should be fun to see.


Where in Chicago are you moving to?


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14412663*
> Where in Chicago are you moving to?


Frickfrock99 this thread is never the same without your sexy compiled office/comp room pics with deep elaborate theme names







..............BRING THE SEXY BACK TO THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## magna224

My room is currently a mess but when I finish working on all my PCs and get it cleaned up ill post some pics.


----------



## subassy

I know it's messy but I'm moving in the next couple of weeks so I just didn't feel like cleaning it just to move it and/or just for the pics.









This is the view from the bed. I don't know if it's easy to tell but the Samsung (on the right) is angled in so I can watch videos from bed.









I call this the "tech lab". It's a little area behind the door for setting up new PCs and the like. The machine shown is a semi-complete FreeNAS box.









Here's a front shot of the gaint mess that is my desk.









Here is my closet or atleast the area around my closet. My work was going to e-waste this Cat6 cable so I was told I could keep this one strand. About 8 runs of Cat6, each roughly 20 feet long. At least I won't have to buy network cable ever again (probably?).


----------



## tensionz

Half cleaned my room (come on it's too hot out to be cleaning right now) and just hooked up my PC to the my HDTV finally and watching some *MLG SC2 FINALS!*
Oops forgot to turn my desk light off too, iPhone 4 pics not a $1,000 camera you can flame it up.


----------



## shnur

That was an impressive game!

Your room is quite red!


----------



## tensionz

Yeah it's red with black swirls but my silly iPhone + lights kind of make it look overboard haha.


----------



## Warblade31

This is my new set up I have for my desk. I changed things around from last time and placed my frogs near my desk. I also placed my phone on the wall so I didn't have to have it on my desk.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14418569*
> This is my new set up I have for my desk. I changed things around from last time and placed my frogs near my desk. I also placed my phone on the wall so I didn't have to have it on my desk.


Very nice! What kind of frogs do you have?


----------



## raiderxx

EDIT Oops.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx;14418601*
> Very nice! What kind of frogs do you have?


For now just some fire belly toads. My dream which I hope to do in about a few years is to have my own space and buy some dart frogs. I have always loved dart frogs and would love to have this huge set up to display them in my Man Town (Man Cave).


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


^Is there an OCN Dreamcast club? Best console ever.


We totally need one! A tribute to one of the most revolutionary consoles of that time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Where in Chicago are you moving to?


I don't exactly live in Chicago, I live in a suburban area about 30-45 minutes away called Round Lake Beach. I'm not moving to Chicago either, I'm moving to Gurnee. I just put Chicago as my location for everything because no one knows where Round Lake Beach is and it's referred to as Chicagoland. I do visit Chicago frequently though mainly because most of my family lives there.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


This is my new set up I have for my desk. I changed things around from last time and placed my frogs near my desk. I also placed my phone on the wall so I didn't have to have it on my desk.











Great seeing another trackball user. Are you using Stroke It?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


This is my new set up I have for my desk. I changed things around from last time and placed my frogs near my desk. I also placed my phone on the wall so I didn't have to have it on my desk.


Nice setup... except for the speakers. Upgrade dude!


----------



## snelan

Fallen:

Do you get any dust build up in your case? (Noticed you run side panel-less)

Is that a Laing D5 (Pump)? Niceeeee


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14418569*
> This is my new set up I have for my desk. I changed things around from last time and placed my frogs near my desk. I also placed my phone on the wall so I didn't have to have it on my desk.


Trackball and curved keyboard...


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*












man your walls are amazing, if you can get some good upclose shots, I'd like to see.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


Great seeing another trackball user. Are you using Stroke It?


Never heard of that. What is it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Nice setup... except for the speakers. Upgrade dude!


I did but my wife took them since she listens to music more then I do. I found these in a yard sale and bought them for 5 bucks. I mostly use my head set anyway. I'm sure I will upgrade next year. I already spent 1,500 dollars on this PC set up and Im out of funds for this year.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Trackball and curved keyboard...










I have problems with my wrists and need the MS 4000 Keyboard and the Trackball is worth more money then my monitor at the moment since MS stop making them. Its actually a really great mouse and I was lucky to have bought two of them a while back when they were still making them. I've been using this mouse for 7 years now and its still working strong. I dont see myself using anything else. It wraps around my hand like a glove and I move a lot faster with my thumb then moving a mouse around on my desk.


----------



## EpicPie

Cleaned some stuff up a bit with my room, cell phone picture. >_<


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Cleaned some stuff up a bit with my room, cell phone picture. >_<










Looks good! but Im willing to say that you wish you had a bigger desk. When you start using boxes as a desk then you know you need to get a bigger desk.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Looks good! but Im willing to say that you wish you had a bigger desk. When you start using boxes as a desk then you know you need to get a bigger desk.










I just recently moved to California as of 4 days ago. Desk belongs to my brother and he's kind enough to let me use it.

Once I find a job and get some income flowing in, im going to buy a bigger desk. Most likely an Ikea Galant.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


man your walls are amazing, if you can get some good upclose shots, I'd like to see.


Yeah I'm gonna take some better quality pics soon. Haha I found some pics of my old room before painted red, then red/black on this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post6704409 (Like 6 months ago)

http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/v...uter/PC001.jpg (Like years ago haha)


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz;14424726*
> Yeah I'm gonna take some better quality pics soon. Haha I found some pics of my old room before painted red, then red/black on this thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-235.html#post6704409 (Like 6 months ago)
> 
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv181/tensionz/Computer/PC001.jpg (Like years ago haha)


haha damn, quite the improvements.
yeah get some good quality ones, I may have to steal your idea







haha


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14422982*
> I just recently moved to California as of 4 days ago. Desk belongs to my brother and he's kind enough to let me use it.
> 
> Once I find a job and get some income flowing in, im going to buy a bigger desk. Most likely an Ikea Galant.


Nice, that room has a lot of potential. I want to see how you're going to use it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14428936*
> Nice, that room has a lot of potential. I want to see how you're going to use it.


Thanks.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14422982*
> I just recently moved to California as of 4 days ago. Desk belongs to my brother and he's kind enough to let me use it.
> 
> Once I find a job and get some income flowing in, im going to buy a bigger desk. Most likely an Ikea Galant.


Love the Galant.

I really need to take some new pictures but I'm using a backup case atm.

Ugly case = no picture time. haha


----------



## kamikaze_

Hold your hand steady or use something tall and solid, like a tripod. That is blurry!


----------



## staryoshi

I'm moving in two weeks... Then making a trip to Ikea







A Gallant could be in my future


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Hold your hand steady or use something tall and solid, like a tripod. That is blurry!


Or use the flash.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


Or use the flash.


I always use flash for my pictures, all of the ones I review on my computer without the flash all look very grainy.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Never heard of that. What is it?


Stroke it is mouse gesture software. You can find it here. I use a Kensington trackball and when Windows 7 first showed up their software wasn't supported on it. Without it the back and forward buttons didn't work. With stroke it you assign mouse gestures like a forward stroke or backward stroke to perform the task you want it to. Its specially useful when you like to use older trackballs that didn't have the back and forward buttons.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*












For a second I thought the window was 3 large monitors in portrait mode until I saw the desk in the background. I think I'm on OCN too much.


----------



## jellis142

^ I thought that too! I was disappointed when I saw the real world...


----------



## Conner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


^ I thought that too! I was disappointed when I saw the real world...


That sure is a beautiful picture though.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


For a second I thought the window was 3 large monitors in portrait mode until I saw the desk in the background. I think I'm on OCN too much.










That would be awesome if you had money to burn, finally i could make my basement (at my mothers) look like its got windows...!


----------



## jellis142

Yeah...*sigh* When I look outside, I see a bush.


----------



## Draggin

The picture is blurry because it was a discarded shot I had in a folder. It was the only one that showed a lot of the desk though.

I know how to take pictures gentlemen of OCN. :L










Apparently I DO need to work on cleaning my desk though.


----------



## kamikaze_

Why don't you use the top PCI-E x16 slot for full bandwidth? Or does it say x16 on GPU-Z?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


^ I thought that too! I was disappointed when I saw the real world...


Haha yeah. I've seen Niagara Falls and The Grand Canyon in person, yet I'm more in awe of what the two megapixels of my cheapo monitor can produce. Technology has spoiled me terribly.

I have a feeling whenever I upgrade to a U3011, the real world will disappoint me even more lol.


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


Yeah...*sigh* When I look outside, I see a bush.


What kind of bush









I work in a cube. I joking talked about getting a monior just for something that seemded a window.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Finally framed my Dead Space and Dante's Inferno Lithographs!


----------



## jimwest

Pics of the room:

























Pics of my patio:


----------



## gorb

1.6 for life, boo to source


----------



## snelan

Just cleaned up and did some desk-cable-management. Please excuse the crappy cell pics, I didn't feel like getting a camera.

Yes, I was standing on the bed.









View from my chair.









I thought I did a pretty nice job with the cables on the back of the computer, although taking the picture is another story...


----------



## shnur

CS 1.6 <3 !!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the fact some people still use CRT's









For pic above.
Looks good; could be better with a nice camera... it makes a difference. Trust me


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Pics of the room:
snip


You know, it's not difficult to find aperture grille CRTs for like 5-20 dollars each these days. If you want a "gaming" monitor, that'd probably be better option than staying with an old shadow mask.

Just a suggestion


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You know, it's not difficult to find aperture grille CRTs for like 5-20 dollars each these days. If you want a "gaming" monitor, that'd probably be better option than staying with an old shadow mask.

Just a suggestion


I got the Hitachi SuperScan for free, so I'm not really complaining. I honestly don't know too much about displays, I just know I'm running this at 120hz and it's extremely smooth (noticeable difference from my LCD).

Definitely gonna look into if I can find one for under 20. Thanks for the information. Do you have an suggestions for a 19"?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


I got the Hitachi SuperScan for free, so I'm not really complaining. I honestly don't know too much about displays, I just know I'm running this at 120hz and it's extremely smooth (noticeable difference from my LCD).

Definitely gonna look into if I can find one for under 20. Thanks for the information. Do you have an suggestions for a 19"?


Specific models are difficult to find. Just browsing online auctions and then checking the info of the display online to make sure that it greatly exceeds the limits of your current one is enough. At least where I live, 19" ones are all below 15â‚¬. Though, so are many of the higher end models like both of mine F520.

What you want to look for is mainly trinitron and diamontron flatscreen CRTs. Don't know where you live but if something as unpopulated as finland has plenty of them on sale, so should most other places.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Specific models are difficult to find. Just browsing online auctions and then checking the info of the display online to make sure that it greatly exceeds the limits of your current one is enough. At least where I live, 19" ones are all below 15â‚¬. Though, so are many of the higher end models like both of mine F520.

What you want to look for is mainly trinitron and diamontron flatscreen CRTs. Don't know where you live but if something as unpopulated as finland has plenty of them on sale, so should most other places.


Found a Syncmaster 955DF on craigslist for 20 bucks, pretty sure I can talk it down to maybe 10. I'm in no hurry though, I'll probably keep on the lookout for the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Pics of the room:










Old school.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Specific models are difficult to find. Just browsing online auctions and then checking the info of the display online to make sure that it greatly exceeds the limits of your current one is enough. At least where I live, 19" ones are all below 15â‚¬. Though, so are many of the higher end models like both of mine F520.

What you want to look for is mainly trinitron and diamontron flatscreen CRTs. Don't know where you live but if something as unpopulated as finland has plenty of them on sale, so should most other places.


Everyone is talking about CRTs for some reason all of the sudden.
Is my Gateway VX920 19" DiamondTron Any good?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Pics of my room:











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG*


Old school.


Pro CS player setup going on there. Since 1998/2000 to this day I have been around Quake II and Quake III Arena, however I would rather not use my old computer at all. It's just too slow!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Everyone is talking about CRTs for some reason all of the sudden.
Is my Gateway VX920 19" DiamondTron Any good?


Meh. Not really

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Pro CS player setup going on there. Since 1998/2000 to this day I have been around Quake II and Quake III Arena, however I would rather not use my old computer at all. It's just too slow!


Having a CRT and an old mouse doesn't mean the computer itself is old.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Having a CRT and an old mouse doesn't mean the computer itself is old.


I was referring to my HP Pavilion A1328X computer as my personal old school appearance. I was commenting on the looks, not pointing out that his computer is a dinosaur.


----------



## Mediadisaster

The Office...


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Pro CS player setup going on there. Since 1998/2000 to this day I have been around Quake II and Quake III Arena, however I would rather not use my old computer at all. It's just too slow!


LOL. This is pretty similar to when I played 1.6 seriously. I remember my Vaio with the Radeon 9600 and 512MB DDR. 92FPS!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mediadisaster*


The Office...











Nice setup.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*













I have the exact same large posters up in my old room still hahahah


----------



## Drake.L

More updated pics of my setup. Changed cases from an ABS Canyon 595 to a Silverstone GD05. Also mounted my speakers.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimwest;14443560*
> LOL. This is pretty similar to when I played 1.6 seriously. I remember my Vaio with the Radeon 9600 and 512MB DDR. 92FPS!


I got 125FPS on Quake 3 @ 800x600, with a ATI Radeon 9200SE. It's 128MB DDR and 200MHz core clock.




























Screenshots from my old Xfire using that graphics card.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;14443825*
> I have the exact same large posters up in my old room still hahahah


I have had those up since 2006, I never bothered to remove them since.


----------



## EpicPie

@ kamikaze. lol at all the skateboard brand stickers. I lol'ed at the tech deck stickers as well.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14444962*
> @ kamikaze. lol at all the skateboard brand stickers. I lol'ed at the tech deck stickers as well.


That's a lot of loling going on over there in San Francisco.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14444804*
> I have had those up since 2006, I never bothered to remove them since.


transworld ftw


----------



## kamikaze_

A whole stack of 2006 - 2009 Transworld mags via subscription.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14443042*
> Everyone is talking about CRTs for some reason all of the sudden.
> Is my Gateway VX920 19" DiamondTron Any good?


DiamondTrons are good, so yes. 19" is kinda small though.


----------



## BabyBalla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14431888*
> For a second I thought the window was 3 large monitors in portrait mode until I saw the desk in the background. I think I'm on OCN too much.


No it isn't just you. The real world looks to fake lol.. I mean thats a really nice sunset.


----------



## iamlongtime

Thats my haven! Mostly use the xbox to game online; until BF3!!


----------



## HiIamAnI7

Gonna load up some pics after I get the artworks I ordered to arrive.

GO TO www.society6.com for awesome pieces of art to decor your room/house. Ordered 6 Medium sized stretched canvas artworks and they look absolutely stunning (on my monitor







)


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14162769*


look what I found on lifehacker.










different setup but definitely the same room. curious as to which is the more recent version


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14447026*
> look what I found on lifehacker.
> 
> different setup but definitely the same room. curious as to which is the more recent version


Check out the bog roll holder!!! CLASS!!

EDIT... COCKED [email protected] UP SEE BELOW!!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14447026*
> look what I found on lifehacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different setup but definitely the same room. curious as to which is the more recent version


Check out the bog roll holder!!! CLASS!!


----------



## BabyBalla

LOL. Thats ingenus actually. Brb


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14447026*
> look what I found on lifehacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different setup but definitely the same room. curious as to which is the more recent version


Definitely the bottom one, why would one remove 2 monitors, get a worse chair, get a smaller table lol?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14447132*
> Definitely the bottom one, why would one remove 2 monitors, get a worse chair, get a smaller table lol?


Why would he get rid of the bogroll holder, clearly likes anime alot!


----------



## XAnarchy

That is a pro setup. 5 monitors, I can just imagine the amount of multitasking i could achieve!


----------



## Ijoy

The three monitor setup is the most current. When I put together the new rig I gave my brother my old one with the two 19" monitors. Really I only need three and the two extra tables where taking up space. As far as the chair it was falling apart, so I wanted to go back to a cloth chair this is just a temp one til I find one I really like.

Also there was a toilet paper holder mounted to this one too. But the skirt on the table hid it.



















Looking at these pics it makes me want to take one of my 19" back. =/


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448055*
> The three monitor setup is the most current. When I put together the new rig I gave my brother my old one with the two 19" monitors. Really I only need three and the two extra tables where taking up space.
> 
> Also there was a toilet paper holder mounted to this one too. But the skirt on the table hid it.


Skirt? you are a girl, right? And I would definitely take back a 19inch, it just looks awesome with more than 3 monitors.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14448102*
> Skirt? you are a girl, right? And I would definitely take back a 19inch, it just looks awesome with more than 3 monitors.


By skirt I think he means the thing hanging down on the table that covers the roll, not a piece of clothing. XD


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448055*


What are those monitors attached to?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria~;14448135*
> By skirt I think he means the thing hanging down on the table that covers the roll, not a piece of clothing. XD


Whew, I panicked there for a moment. Toilet Paper roll, next to 3 monitors with a skirt covering it never sounds right.


----------



## Ijoy

The monitors are wall mounted, there is a 5" gap between the back of the desk and the wall to let me shove all the cable mess behind it and get the monitor angles I wanted. I just put black poster board on the edge of the desk to hide the gap and cables.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448338*
> The monitors are wall mounted, there is a 5" gap between the back of the desk and the wall to let me shove all the cable mess behind it and get the monitor angles I wanted. I just put black poster board on the edge of the desk to hide the gap and cables.


Looks very nice.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448338*
> The monitors are wall mounted, there is a 5" gap between the back of the desk and the wall to let me shove all the cable mess behind it and get the monitor angles I wanted. I just put black poster board on the edge of the desk to hide the gap and cables.


Wall mounted monitors are awesome! With my desk I actually just duct taped the cables behind a little wooden thing.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14448587*
> Wall mounted monitors are awesome! With my desk I actually just duct taped the cables behind a little wooden thing.


Looks great!


----------



## Ijoy

snelan I like it except the cables dangling down from the monitor would drive me insane. Perhaps you can get a cable raceway to get them out of sight and mind?


----------



## HarrisLam

dang i come in SUPER LATE lol

I live in Hong Kong, homes here are VERY small unless you are a multi-millionaire(one million won't even do)

GOD i miss those days when I was in the states for college, those big ass rooms!! Im jealous of ALL of you...

so this is my room from one corner:










From the opposite corner:










Laptop is a vostro 1500 bought back in thx giving 2007, with core 2 duo 2G, 2G ram and 8600M GT for only 900 US dollars or so in its time, up to this day i still think it's the best bang for the buck laptop ive seen in the 14/15" league

in those dot patterned baskets are my plush toy collection
yes I am a plush toy guy, i love cute ones









sadly, my decent-sized window is behind my laptop, the weird situation of cabinet blocking view is because of the building of sig rig(in the second image)

There was a reason why i have to have new computer on that side of the room and have to move the 2 tables cuz otherwise the monitor wont fit in. Reason that Ive been thinking for whole day and still can't remember









And no Im NOT sharing the room with anyone else, which make this more pathetic


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448811*
> snelan I like it except the cables dangling down from the monitor would drive me insane. Perhaps you can get a cable raceway to get them out of sight and mind?


Yea, it annoys me too. I actually have something like that that I will try. The only problem is that ferrite choke. I do have an automotive tube that might also work for covering them up. It's like one of those black plastic flexible hoses with the ridges. Except it has a slit on one side and looks a lot better.


----------



## longroadtrip

Here's my home office...(Sorry for the poor photos, good camera died and needs to be replaced)

This is my sig rig









This is the home server on a similar desk in the opposite corner









No office is complete without a few collectibles on the walls









Only things left to do is put in the blue led lights under the shelving and a little more cable mgmt under the sig rig.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14431945*
> The picture is blurry because it was a discarded shot I had in a folder. It was the only one that showed a lot of the desk though.
> 
> I know how to take pictures gentlemen of OCN. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I DO need to work on cleaning my desk though.


This looks slightly better than your average camera picture, did u adjust any settings like the iso to 100, or anything? great rig btw.


----------



## kamikaze_

Finally, no more Antec 900. I got my old XFX 750i build back in that case and moved the high-end to a Corsair Graphite 600T.


















What I see out my window, and not just a bush.


----------



## lupin_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


This looks slightly better than your average camera picture, did u adjust any settings like the iso to 100, or anything? great rig btw.


All in the EXIF data.

Quote:



Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 5/10 second ===> 1/2 second ===> 0.5 second
Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 28/10 ===> ƒ/2.8
Exposure Program = aperture priority (3)
ISO Speed Ratings = 64
EXIF Version = 0221
Original Date/Time = 2011:07:25 02:17:38
Digitization Date/Time = 2011:07:25 02:17:38
Components Configuration = 0x01,0x02,0x03,0x00 / YCbCr
Shutter Speed Value (APEX) = 100/100
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/2 second
Aperture Value (APEX) = 30/10
Aperture = ƒ/2.83
Brightness (APEX) = 0/1
Brightness = 1 foot-lambert
Exposure Bias (EV) = 0/10 ===> 0
Max Aperture Value (APEX) = 30/10 ===> 3
Max Aperture = ƒ/2.83
Metering Mode = spot (3)
Light Source / White Balance = unknown (0)
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 53/10 mm ===> 5.3 mm


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14376107*
> Well folks, this is where the magic happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my pile of vinyl and my TV <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;14392023*
> What are those foxes doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I know what he means by "magic" now.


----------



## Dylan

My Thinkpad is covered in brand stickers... But I need a Shure one now


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan;14458084*
> My Thinkpad is covered in brand stickers... But I need a Shure one now


I don't like stickers on my laptop, so I covered my CR-48 in them instead


----------



## aijay

Here's mine


----------



## csm725

Why the rubber dome?


----------



## ShadowEW

Aww... Why do you all have nice polished looking PCs and plenty of space xD
Here's what I wake up to most mornings.
Album: http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4966








Fullsize: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30499259/P1120284.JPG

Edit: If you look closely enough You should be able to see my Prized Star Ocean The Second Story PS1 game xD


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


Aww... Why do you all have nice polished looking PCs and plenty of space xD
Here's what I wake up to most mornings.


What's stopping you from buying a nice desk instead of having all your stuff crammed in/on that thing? You've spent quite a bit of money on electronics, so clearly you have no financial issues.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


What's stopping you from buying a nice desk instead of having all your stuff crammed in/on that thing? You've spent quite a bit of money on electronics, so clearly you have no financial issues.


Unfair to say no financial issues, as I'm providing half the income to the house at the moment.. but the main issue is Space. I'll get some more photos of my room, and you'll see what I mean ^^


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


More updated pics of my setup. Changed cases from an ABS Canyon 595 to a Silverstone GD05. Also mounted my speakers.


















Dude that's hot~~~~ But, doesn't it get hot with the 3 lights?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


What's stopping you from buying a nice desk instead of having all your stuff crammed in/on that thing? You've spent quite a bit of money on electronics, so clearly you have no financial issues.


If you bought all that stuff could you afford a desk!!!


----------



## sratra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*










=/


I love the middle earth poster







. Where'd u get it?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*


Dude that's hot~~~~ But, doesn't it get hot with the 3 lights?


Nope, the lights are nowhere near hot comparing to the amount of heat my PC and receiver dumps into my room, lol


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sratra*


I love the middle earth poster







. Where'd u get it?


OMG, I need it to!
I have been busy coloring a smaller white version of that map for weeks, years ago.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


OMG, I need it to!
I have been busy coloring a smaller white version of that map for weeks, years ago.


I'd love that wallpaper as well.

My setup.


----------



## ShadowEW

@giecsar @iamlongtime

This is why I can't fit a desk... I have no space in my section of the house :3
I have just enough walking room, Fixed wardrobes, Fixed Centre over bed, bed, toolboy (cabinet thing with tv) and my trust toolbox.. :3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30499259/IMG...10804-2239.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30499259/IMG...10804-2239.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30499259/IMG...10804-2239.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30499259/IMG...10804-2239.jpg

Edit: Ignore quality, these were taken with my Phone... Couldnt be bothered to convice sister to let me borrow her camera.. >_>


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


@giecsar @iamlongtime

This is why I can't fit a desk... I have no space in my section of the house :3
I have just enough walking room, Fixed wardrobes, Fixed Centre over bed, bed, toolboy (cabinet thing with tv) and my trust toolbox.. :3


I think where you have your PC is mint! (I like the TV as a second monitor too, for films and whatever!)

Get rid of that spongey thing in the middle of your room then you got loadsa room!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I think where you have your PC is mint! (I like the TV as a second monitor too, for films and whatever!)

Get rid of that spongey thing in the middle of your room then you got loadsa room!











Lol thanks for the advice, I do have a sleepingbag I could use instead... But.. I do love my MemoryFoam <3 bed.. xD
Area where my PC is used to be a small walk in wardrobe.. But.. That'd mean nowhere for my PC.. so.. Converted... Theres also a printer hiding to the right of that monitor xD and plenty of CD/DVD games. YES, Ye Olde CeeDee and DeeVeeDee.
TV is for lazy time.. Snuggle up in bed, grab the wireless keyboard/touchpad and continue enjoying my PC. That and for ease of films... (Psshh.. 6950 > HMDI cable > Free Sound and Video minus the speakers)


----------



## Eaglake

I'm testing one junky pc I got from my friend.
This is my part of the desk.







Later will post pictures of whole desk. just need to find my camera, this one is taken by Galaxy S.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14465347*
> Lol thanks for the advice, I do have a sleepingbag I could use instead... But.. I do love my MemoryFoam <3 bed.. xD
> Area where my PC is used to be a small walk in wardrobe.. But.. That'd mean nowhere for my PC.. so.. Converted... Theres also a printer hiding to the right of that monitor xD and plenty of CD/DVD games. YES, Ye Olde CeeDee and DeeVeeDee.
> TV is for lazy time.. Snuggle up in bed, grab the wireless keyboard/touchpad and continue enjoying my PC. That and for ease of films... (Psshh.. 6950 > HMDI cable > Free Sound and Video minus the speakers)


How old are you dude? If you need the extra space you could always get a job and move out.


----------



## rprice06

or learn to buy smaller furniture....


----------



## Ijoy

http://www.amazon.com/Lord-Rings-Giant-Poster-Middle/dp/B0016DDXJU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312507972&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Lord Of The Rings - Giant Movie Poster - Map Of Middle Earth (Size: 54'' x 39''): Kitchen & Dining[/URL]

This is where I bought the middle earth map, I had to order a custom frame for it.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Here is my computer room/bedroom.







Didn't put my sub's since it's in my closet


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Looks good but you need a poster or a picture or something man! The walls are so dull.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg;14468654*
> Here is my computer room/bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't put my sub's since it's in my closet


nice place to put the sub. i bet it knocks hard. especially when its full of clothes.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs;2303981*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.
> 
> If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.
> 
> If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.
> 
> I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.
> 
> Laters


This is an amazing setup. Mind telling me where you found that incredible desk. I've been looking for a decent height and all round looking one for a while to no luck


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zkyz*


This is an amazing setup. Mind telling me where you found that incredible desk. I've been looking for a decent height and all round looking one for a while to no luck










The guy has not logged on since 2009, he could not tell you even if you wanted him to. Perhaps someone else will know the name of that desk in particular.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


The guy has not logged on since 2009, he could not tell you even if you wanted him to. Perhaps someone else will know the name of that desk in particular.


aww shame, sorry still getting used to the site. Wouldnt have posted such a ridiculas question otherwise haha.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14470079*
> aww shame, sorry still getting used to the site. Wouldnt have posted such a ridiculas question otherwise haha.


S'all good. It looks like a Z Line desk.


----------



## kamikaze_

Z-line Legacy.


----------



## Th0m0_202

inb4trying to show off.
only place to put them


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Bet ur kidneys love you


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202;14470404*
> inb4trying to show off.
> only place to put them


Are you *RIPPED* yet?


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


inb4trying to show off.
only place to put them










misc brah represent


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


inb4trying to show off.
only place to put them










1MR and NO Xplode!! You trying to blow your heart up?








I still rock, Jack3d, gets the job done for cheap.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


nice place to put the sub. i bet it knocks hard. especially when its full of clothes.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh you bet it does!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


How old are you dude? If you need the extra space you could always get a job and move out.


19, And I do have a job. The majority of the money is being paid towards the house, due to dad losing job and starting up a vehicle repair garage.
My room was done (to how I wanted it) some 4/5 years ago. When my actual tower barely required any case fans, let alot much space or generating heat.
Just because I've invested a little money in luxury, doesn't mean I have money to throw away. Well, I do have a couple of hundred spare at the moment, but I've been trying to save towards H100 (which is on order) and some cable sleeving.

iKnow there are other things in life other than computing, and I'm proberly overworked and underpaid at the moment. But atleast I'm helping out.. >_>


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


1MR and NO Xplode!! You trying to blow your heart up?








I still rock, Jack3d, gets the job done for cheap.


dont use noxplode it sucks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


misc brah represent


LOL! winner!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Are you *RIPPED* yet?


nope! on a cut tho so in a few months i will XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Bet ur kidneys love you


yes they do! dont drink much anymore


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


19, And I do have a job. The majority of the money is being paid towards the house, due to dad losing job and starting up a vehicle repair garage.
My room was done (to how I wanted it) some 4/5 years ago. When my actual tower barely required any case fans, let alot much space or generating heat.
Just because I've invested a little money in luxury, doesn't mean I have money to throw away. Well, I do have a couple of hundred spare at the moment, but I've been trying to save towards H100 (which is on order) and some cable sleeving.

iKnow there are other things in life other than computing, and I'm proberly overworked and underpaid at the moment. But atleast I'm helping out.. >_>


*fistbump*
You're way ahead of most people your age. Props to you for keeping your priorities straight and helping your family vs buying cool things for fun.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


*fistbump*
You're way ahead of most people your age. Props to you for keeping your priorities straight and helping your family vs buying cool things for fun.


Thanks for understanding. ^_~
Yes, I do have a nice PC and Room (IMO).. But its all in forward thinking and planning.. and mostly saving







..

+Rep back and the perfectly ironic display picture for now.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


Thanks for understanding. ^_~
Yes, I do have a nice PC and Room (IMO).. But its all in forward thinking and planning.. and mostly saving







..

+Rep back and the perfectly ironic display picture for now.










Good on ya!

Also, on topic... my office at work.


----------



## EpicPie

Xyro has an awesome office. /jelly


----------



## BabyBalla

G15 at work? lol Nice


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*









Good on ya!

Also, on topic... my office at work.


Your place is mesmerizing Xyro. What do you do?


----------



## RushMore1205




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Xyro has an awesome office. /jelly


I have to say, triple monitors kick ass for multitasking. Have 'em here and at home. Once you get three, you're lost without the real estate.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BabyBalla*


G15 at work? lol Nice


Eeeeyup! Grabbed a G510 for home just so I could bring the G15 to work.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Your place is mesmerizing Xyro. What do you do?


Thanks! I'm the lead tech at a small local IT company.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Thanks! I'm the lead tech at a small local IT company.










Can.... can I visit?


----------



## gorb

should get some mechanical boards instead


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Can.... can I visit?


Hahaha sure! Though, we're not hiring and won't be for a couple years, if that's what you're interested in.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


should get some mechanical boards instead










Someone needs to make a backlit mechanical keyboard. They do that, I'm on it like white on rice.


----------



## gorb

http://deckkeyboards.com/ have been available for a long time









The Razer BlackWidow is also an option I guess:
  Amazon.com: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard: Electronics


----------



## Akusho

XArmor has a backlit model IIRC.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photograph*


My desk is set up for four different systems: Workstation, Game-Station, Macintosh, and up top is a Tech Bench in progress. All four are hooked up to a DVI KVM so I can switch machines on the fly depending on what I'm doing. And yeah, I need to get a few cables under control




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


where can i get this
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/...863c745dc9.jpg

whats the part number.


took me a while but i finally got 2.

nice projects you got going.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Hahaha sure! Though, we're not hiring and won't be for a couple years, if that's what you're interested in.









Someone needs to make a backlit mechanical keyboard. They do that, I'm on it like white on rice.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


http://deckkeyboards.com/ have been available for a long time









The Razer BlackWidow is also an option I guess:
Amazon.com: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard: Electronics


White on rice, brother. Make it happen.


----------



## csm725

Deck
Razer
Xarmor


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Deck
Razer
Xarmor


Ducky Shine as well, when it releases soon.


----------



## csm725

Quack.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14475254*
> White on rice, brother. Make it happen.


I should have clarified... they need to make backlit mechanical keyboards that don't have light bleed between the keys. Because I hate that.

Also no Razer... I want my stuff to last.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14476388*
> Also no Razer... I want my stuff to last.


then dont buy logitech either


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14476415*
> then dont buy logitech either










I've had my G15v2 for four years and my MX518 for six (or seven?). Significantly longer than the average year you get out of Razer stuff.

To each his own.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14476388*
> I should have clarified... they need to make backlit mechanical keyboards that don't have light bleed between the keys. Because I hate that.
> 
> Also no Razer... I want my stuff to last.


._. That's just unreasonable. The BW is built a million times better than your g15


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14476491*
> ._. That's just unreasonable. The BW is built a million times better than your g15


I wouldn't say that. The Black Widow is on the low end in terms of build quality.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14476497*
> I wouldn't say that. The Black Widow is on the low end in terms of build quality.


What's at the absolute top?


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader;14476415*
> then dont buy logitech either


LOL I love logitech. If my mouse has issues then I send them my invoice and they send me a new mouse with out any more questions.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14476497*
> I wouldn't say that. The Black Widow is on the low end in terms of build quality.


From what I've used the G15s and 11s that people I know have, they are built worse than expected


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14476504*
> What's at the absolute top?


IBM Model M's (Depending on Vintage).

The it goes: Unicomp, Deck, Filco/Rosewill/Das/Ducky/WASD, then X-Armor/Q-Pad/Mionix/Razer

Below that, there's plenty of fighting for the bottom spots. Many board makers I ddin't mention either.

Your top tier is definitely IBM, Unicomp, Deck, Ducky, Filco, Rosewill, Das, & WASD keyboards


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14476491*
> ._. That's just unreasonable. The BW is built a million times better than your g15


Hey, I have had three different friends buy three different Razer products and _all three_ of them had the products stop functioning after between 6-9 months. Never had a single issue with my ~10 Logitech items. Never even had a hiccup with any of 'em. Stick with what works.

But again, this isnt the topic. Take it elsewhere.


----------



## De-Zant

Mostly depends on if you are gentle or not. Probably the biggest factor in how much things last.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14476388*
> I should have clarified... they need to make backlit mechanical keyboards that don't have light bleed between the keys. Because I hate that.
> 
> Also no Razer... I want my stuff to last.


They'd still be better keyboards than the G15/etc. I only like one logitech board - the Illuminated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14476527*
> From what I've used the G15s and 11s that people I know have, they are built worse than expected


As far as I have known and experienced; the issues with G15's were either the LCD on the V1's or the wearing of the keys on all models.

THe key wear is definitely the downside IMO and something you won't hit up as much with the Backlit boards coming out of iOne (IE: X-Armor, Q-Pad, Razer, Mionix) as they use a superior printing method.


----------



## kamikaze_

My G9x randomly started to freeze/reset on me whenever I'm playing games. Even if I'm doing anything on the desktop, it resets at any given time. I had to switch back to my Diamondback 3G, because it frustrated me.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14476535*
> IBM Model M's (Depending on Vintage).
> 
> The it goes: Unicomp, Deck, Filco/Rosewill/Das/Ducky/WASD, then X-Armor/Q-Pad/Mionix/Razer
> 
> Below that, there's plenty of fighting for the bottom spots. Many board makers I ddin't mention either.
> 
> Your top tier is definitely IBM, Unicomp, Deck, Ducky, Filco, Rosewill, Das, & WASD keyboards


Oh sweet! So I own one of the sturdiest keyboards in existence!
Shame I never use my Model M.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14476552*
> Mostly depends on if you are gentle or not. Probably the biggest factor in how much things last.


My friends and I are all about the same regarding how well we take care of our stuff. No abuse, just use. Clean out a keyboard every once in a while but thats about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14476553*
> They'd still be better keyboards than the G15/etc. I only like one logitech board - the Illuminated.


I like my backlighting and the backlight bleed drives me insane. Maybe they'd type better, but I dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14476556*
> As far as I have known and experienced; the issues with G15's were either the LCD on the V1's or the wearing of the keys on all models.
> 
> THe key wear is definitely the downside IMO and something you won't hit up as much with the Backlit boards coming out of iOne (IE: X-Armor, Q-Pad, Razer, Mionix) as they use a superior printing method.


I have no issues on my V2's keycaps. They're all in like-new condition four years later.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14476560*
> My G9x randomly started to freeze/reset on me whenever I'm playing games. Even if I'm doing anything on the desktop, it resets at any given time. I had to switch back to my Diamondback 3G, because it frustrated me.


That sucks, dude. Not saying any manufacturer is perfect by any means. My experience may be atypical.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aijay;14458491*
> Here's mine


would put my computer right infront of the AC! and take off the side panel!


----------



## gorb

The mionix zibal60 has backlighting you might like then.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14476641*
> The mionix zibal60 has backlighting you might like then.


I like it! Once I move I'll order one and give it a shot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14476619*
> I have no issues on my V2's keycaps. They're all in like-new condition four years later.


As you said, you take care of your keyboard. Most don't. That's why.

I do applaud you for taking such good care of your stuff


----------



## scotty453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14477077*
> *As you said, you take care of your keyboard. Most don't. That's why.
> 
> I do applaud you for taking such good care of your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Teach me, i have a G15, i don't want to break the keys while trying to take them off.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453;14477150*
> Teach me, i have a G15, i don't want to break the keys while trying to take them off.


I don't take the keys off. I just use compressed air and blow out between the keys every few months or so.


----------



## hat1324

to OP, thats a badass house


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453;14477150*
> Teach me, i have a G15, i don't want to break the keys while trying to take them off.


[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FMetro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric%2Fdp%2FB001J4ZOAW]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW"]Datavac[/ame[/URL]] to blow out your keys from underneath and some wet-wipes (preferably the ones that use alcohol) to clean the top of the keys.

The oil in fingers is what causes the wear down of the top of the keys causing them to look bad.


----------



## gorb

I don't have oily skin/sweaty hands or whatever, but I wear down the keys on every keyboard I use


----------



## andrews2547

You better like mine when I post mine lol I just have to download Blackberry Desktop Manager


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14476541*
> Hey, I have had three different friends buy three different Razer products and _all three_ of them had the products stop functioning after between 6-9 months. Never had a single issue with my ~10 Logitech items. Never even had a hiccup with any of 'em. Stick with what works.


I've owned Razer and Logitech products, and none broke of their own accord. I've probably had a dozen mice in half a dozen years. Both my Copperhead (which was an excellent FPS mouse) and G5(s) stood up to hits against walls and my desk. Both companies have or possibly had, in Razers case, great RMA programs. I had a G110 fail out of box and they replaced it free of charge, and I sold it for the keycaps on eBay. I, personally, have never had problems with either company that would keep me from purchasing from them again. I would however, not likely buy Razer products because they look like crap in my opinion, plus I can get new Logitech gear for 50% of retail.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14477634*
> I don't have oily skin/sweaty hands or whatever, but I wear down the keys on every keyboard I use


Everyone has oils on them. It's just natural.

Due to biochemistry, some are more damaging to plastics than others. Which is why someone might not feel like they have oily hands but leave a bigger smudge on a touch screen phone. (Just as an example.)


----------



## gorb

I know everybody has natural skin oils, I'm just saying my hands don't feel oily but the oils there are probably just super acidic. I know people with greasy ass hands and phones/keyboards/controllers but other than the sheen of their nasty oils, their stuff still looks fine. Mine look like I dumped acid on them :/


----------



## andrews2547

Random bicycle and huge amount of mess FTW and I couldn't get the other bike in the picture as well, and sorry about the bad quality image I was using a 2007 Blackberry Pearl.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14477455*
> Datavac to blow out your keys from underneath and some wet-wipes (preferably the ones that use alcohol) to clean the top of the keys.
> 
> The oil in fingers is what causes the wear down of the top of the keys causing them to look bad.


The data vac is less effective than a can of air, but it's great overall. Keep in mind that it's very LOUD (For potential buyers)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14478014*
> The data vac is less effective than a can of air, but it's great overall. Keep in mind that it's very LOUD (For potential buyers)


You can make it more effective with a tape and small diameter tube. The only reason it'd be less effective is the air isn't as directed.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14478105*
> You can make it more effective with a tape and small diameter tube. The only reason it'd be less effective is the air isn't as directed.


This is true. I mainly meant out of the box, since the included nozzles have a larger diameter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14479531*
> This is true. I mainly meant out of the box, since the included nozzles have a larger diameter.


Yup. It's more meant for the desk area or a car.

This is Overclock.net though... we don't know what "Stock" is


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453;14477150*
> Teach me, i have a G15, i don't want to break the keys while trying to take them off.


Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.

For example, here's my G15 after 3 years of use.


















And here's all the hair from it.


----------



## Shane1244

Uhh ya, It's called not being a pig. I've had my BlackWidow since launch, and it's still spotless.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14479664*
> Uhh ya, It's called not being a pig. I've had my BlackWidow since launch, and it's still spotless.


I'm guessing you're the only one who uses it? My old G15 was used by about 10-15 different folks over those 3 years.
Besides, it actually smelled fairly pleasant when I opened it. Sort of like olive oil.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14479664*
> Uhh ya, It's called not being a pig. I've had my BlackWidow since launch, and it's still spotless.


Unless you regularly clean your keyboard or are unnaturally clean, then it will look like that as well (after years).


----------



## Shane1244

My head isn't ever over my keyboard, nor do I use it as a plate. Keeping a keyboard clean is as simple as not eating over it. I do blow some air through it every now and then to get the dust out though. It doesn't matter how many people use it, I use my pc for like 8 hours a day, there's no time for anyone else to use it.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.

For example, here's my G15 after 3 years of use.


















And here's all the hair from it.











With that much hair you must **** like ****!!!


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.

For example, here's my G15 after 3 years of use.

And here's all the hair from it.


/puke


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.

And here's all the hair from it.











you, touched, that


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*












looks like someone i just argued with over the internets.


----------



## Wiremaster

Guess whose images just got adblock-ed?


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## RushMore1205

go my shelf put in, really like it, putting a black on on the perpendicular was right above it should look even better,



















under construction


----------



## shibbiness

Here's where I am when I'm home. It's usually a lot messier after my niece and nephew visit.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.

For example, here's my G15 after 3 years of use.


















And here's all the hair from it.











DUDE... That is DISGUSTING. How in the world do you let your keyboard get like that??? Do you eat sandwiches and quarter pounders and cut your hair over your keyboard?! I have a G11. It's rather spotless and it's a few years old.

FYI, I've stuck Logitech keyboards in the dishwasher (after removing their keys) and it cleaned them up real nice. Just let it dry out REAL good, maybe use a hair dryer, and it'll work perfectly. I might be scared of doing that with the LCD though.


----------



## kamikaze_

I feel bad that that G15 happen to be owned by you. I'd had a Razer Lycosa since launch, and it's almost spotless because I always had a smooth fabric cleaner on my desk to clean my pad and keyboard when I see crum-like material.

A month old picture, before I upgraded the case and the CPU cooler, but it's right there on the right side of the red cup.


----------



## RushMore1205

Lol same here had my g15 from the time I won it at the original Crysis launch lan party. Long time ago

And its does not have any dirt in it


----------



## snelan

My Eclipse III gets some crumbs, but those are easily taken care of with a compressor at 150 PSI.

You said you can put in in the dishwasher though? Is ALL I have to do take the keys off?


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14479629*
> Even if you try as hard as possible, there's no way to keep any keyboard free from grime/dirt.
> 
> For example, here's my G15 after 3 years of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the hair from it.


I'm sorry, but that's really disgusting. It's like how some people keep their cars. It's called a vacuum cleaner. I eat around my pc all the time and my keyboard doesn't look like that.


----------



## Robilar

I'm pulling up the carpet in this room (and the rest of the upstairs) to match the hardwood in my master bedroom. The pic with the tv is the master bedroom where I lug my Storm Scout media pc to watch movies. Love the flooring I put in there. Next up are the other 3 bedrooms and the halls (staircases for hardwood are surprisingly expensive...)


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14486304*
> I'm pulling up the carpet in this room (and the rest of the upstairs) to match the hardwood in my master bedroom. The pic with the tv is the master bedroom where I lug my Storm Scout media pc to watch movies. Love the flooring I put in there. Next up are the other 3 bedrooms and the halls (staircases for hardwood are surprisingly expensive...)


Nice little room, man that's a tight space though. A little claustraphobic feeling with the desk crammed into the corner there.


----------



## Robilar

Yeah, its the smallest bedroom so it was either this or the basement. I just finished the basement into a family room so my kid can have friends over (thank god I have a 3 story house, we don't have to hear rockband from our bedroom). so I've been summarily kicked out of there.

It's actually not as small as it looks.


----------



## lithgroth007

Finally got my new setup mostly ready after I moved, still need to figure out all those cables under the desk though.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14448055*


Still no word on the middle (Team Liquid) wallpaper? Need it very much


----------



## Warblade31

I found this article today and wanted to share it. I thought the office layouts were pretty cool and give me some idea on what I wanted to do. Figured I share the link with you guys.

http://inspirationfeed.com/blog/inspiration/workspace-design-tips-and-36-inspiring-examples/


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14488282*
> I found this article today and wanted to share it. I thought the office layouts were pretty cool and give me some idea on what I wanted to do. Figured I share the link with you guys.
> 
> http://inspirationfeed.com/blog/inspiration/workspace-design-tips-and-36-inspiring-examples/


note all of the macs


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira;14487638*
> Still no word on the middle (Team Liquid) wallpaper? Need it very much


http://imageshack.us/f/526/tldb.png/


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14488356*
> note all of the macs


I love macs I just cant justify the price unless I have a really good paying job and money to burn. I like how everything is wireless and its all in the monitor. Don't get me wrong I like the power of my PC but with pics like that you can see the beauty that a iMac can offer.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14488634*
> I love macs I just cant justify the price unless I have a really good paying job and money to burn. I like how everything is wireless and its all in the monitor. Don't get me wrong I like the power of my PC but with pics like that you can see the beauty that a iMac can offer.


I have a really good paying job and money to burn. I have several PCs and no Mac. You can still create a great environment around your work area without one.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you want Wireless; Samsung even sells a Wireless monitor now.
Combine that with a Bluetooth keyboard; Wireless mouse, and you're golden.

Besides, this is a PC Forum; the best designers mod their gear for aesthetic appeal. Not buy prepackaged, sub-par, garbage.
(Note: I'm not saying that Mac's are, but much of what is sold as office furniture is.)


----------



## csm725

Come on Tator! I understand a little mess up but it's 'aesthetic' not 'ascetic'.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14488892*
> Come on Tator! I understand a little mess up but it's 'aesthetic' not 'ascetic'.


I trusted Firefox's auto-correct.

I originally typed in "asthetic"


----------



## csm725

Use Chrome.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14488521*
> http://imageshack.us/f/526/tldb.png/


Thanks, it misses the "teamliquid" text in the bottom right corner though.


----------



## gorb

ascetic is a word too

but aesthetic is the correct spelling of the word he was looking for of course

csm: firefox has that too and it comes up as aesthetic for me when misspelling it as asthetic


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14489041*
> Use Chrome.


It's an add-on, not the normal spell checker.

Also, I enjoy having a soul, not being spied on, and being able to properly display Webpages.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14489129*
> Also, I enjoy having a soul, not being spied on, and being able to properly display Webpages.










That was awesome.









Also, anyway, NO BROWSER WARS IN COMPUTER ROOM THREAD PLEASE


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14489129*
> It's an add-on, not the normal spell checker.
> 
> Also, I enjoy having a soul, not being spied on, and being able to properly display Webpages.


Don't have any idea why you capitalized the W over there. Is it because the extra key adds to your lead over Z in WP?


----------



## famous1994




----------



## snelan

This is my little bro's computer room, he isn't very organized to I basically cleaned it up and did some cable management for him, along with making him a wallpaper.

EDIT: Once again, cell pics, I didn't feel like getting a real camera.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14489666*


Lol thats not a computer table!

Doesnt that hurt your knees?


----------



## csm725

Do I see rubber domes?


----------



## De-Zant

csm, there are dozens of things that compare just like rubber dome vs mechanical, why you insist on commenting just on the "boo rubber domes" part when there are those other things that could be upgraded as well? Isn't that kind of biased?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14489722*
> Lol thats not a computer table!
> 
> Doesnt that hurt your knees?


It's what I have for now, I don't have the space for a desk in my room and it doesn't hurt my knees.


----------



## Shane1244

I thought he was talking about condoms.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14489773*
> I thought he was talking about condoms.










I did too, at first.


----------



## csm725

DZ - I recommend anyone to try mechs, first of all his rig is good enough as it stands... second of all the KB is interacted with each day. Why not enjoy it?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14489848*
> DZ - I recommend anyone to try mechs, first of all his rig is good enough as it stands... second of all the KB is interacted with each day. Why not enjoy it?


I'm typing this post on one, and I enjoy it quite much. Just that I consider other things even more worth it

You also use your display and audio setup quite often on your computer, for example. What about those? I'm just making a point that a mech KB is not the main component that I would upgrade first.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira;14487638*
> Still no word on the middle (Team Liquid) wallpaper? Need it very much


found it for ya. Took about 25 seconds, GOOGLE is a wonderful place!

Team Liquid BG various res


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'm typing this post on one, and I enjoy it quite much. Just that I consider other things even more worth it

You also use your display and audio setup quite often on your computer, for example. What about those? I'm just making a point that a mech KB is not the main component that I would upgrade first.


Also agreed, I am making the transition to eventually two 21.5" IPS screens. Audio - I don't use so often.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14494219*
> Also agreed, I am making the transition to eventually two 21.5" IPS screens. Audio - I don't use so often.


This. I think I should make an IPS club.

EDIT: *The IPSters*


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14496384*
> This. I think I should make an IPS club.
> 
> EDIT: *The IPSters*


I couldn't get in on that one though.







Oh well, I got something just as good.


----------



## SgtMunky

This is what I would like part of my house to look like when I put the plan's together


















Anyway here is my room, main desk area shown, bit messy so please excuse.

This week I'm picking up some white conduit to hide those cables, a DVD rack for the games and going to hang the acoustic guitar on the wall too



Here's more pictures


----------



## csm725

IPSters.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14494219*
> Also agreed, I am making the transition to eventually two 21.5" IPS screens. *Audio - I don't use so often*.


so you just use your computer in silence most of the time? no sound on games? don't listen to music or watch movies?


----------



## csm725

The sound travels through the mouse and into my brain at 900ghz.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14499775*
> The sound travels through the mouse and into my brain at 900ghz.


I'm surprised your brain doesn't explode.


----------



## csm725

Brain's NB is at 1terahz.


----------



## jellis142

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## csm725

Would have to unscrew the case, it doesn't come with a side panel. And it's hard to put back together. The case is really sexy though.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


I'm surprised your brain doesn't explode.


the mouse is the bottleneck in his setup...so i don't think the brain will explode.

just trolling along with yall


----------



## csm725

problem?









no see the mouse is 1500dpi
so the brain is the bottle neck
MOAR VOLTS
stuck finger into wall outlet
220 volts
now i oc'd to infinty


----------



## mfb412

i think i did pretty well in tidying up


----------



## KillerBeaz

Have those same logitech speakers and all the wires are a pain to make look nice.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


Have those same logitech speakers and all the wires are a pain to make look nice.


I think the fact i have about 5 micro-usb / usb cables hanging from one doesn't help :v 
but yes, they are an enormous pain


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


How old are you dude? If you need the extra space you could always get a job and move out.


Yeah but a job requires work.... And that would be blasphemy!


----------



## SS_Patrick

my mom cleaned my room today









I should really post pics before it gets worse


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


my mom cleaned my room today










Say what?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


my mom cleaned my room today










Nice.


----------



## kamikaze_

looooool


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Say what?


Your comment + your avatar = WIN!


----------



## Eaglake

So yesterday I was forced to clean my room
and I took some pictures of my workspace.
This is where I play, work, and rest. 








This is where is....
















And this is place where is another PC


----------



## shnur

You love those 4 by 3 screens heh?
Isn't the computer melting next to the heater


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14507467*
> You love those 4 by 3 screens heh?
> Isn't the computer melting next to the heater


I loved my old 4 by 3 lol.. So much so.. That my dad has my previous gaming Rig now... For his workplace... Which would be a vehicle repair garage xD
The only thing he doesnt have in that rig is my HD4890, no way am I letting that choke down there xD

And.. I suppose, even towers get cold and lonely of a winter ^_~


----------



## kamikaze_

About time I got it out of the Antec 900. I'm not disappointed with this case at all. It's mostly constructed of plastic and has a few minor gaps on the panel, but I like it.


----------



## RockThePylon

You guys are trying way too hard. Or not hard enough.

Full resolution image, so you can explore all the crap on my desk.


----------



## Akusho




----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14507467*
> You love those 4 by 3 screens heh?
> Isn't the computer melting next to the heater


Actually the other screen was 17inch but by surprise I got myself another the same 19inch. so why not








Maybe later when I upgrade my gfx I buy a 23 one









It doesn't work in summer and it doesn't get that hot in winter to melt my pc.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon;14508279*
> You guys are trying way too hard. Or not hard enough.
> 
> Full resolution image, so you can explore all the crap on my desk.


Your sinuses must love you.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;14505885*


the slot 1 and socket 370 mobos are working?


----------



## RockThePylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14508370*
> Your sinuses must love you.


Did you spot something on my desk, or just raging on the clutter?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14508373*
> the slot 1 and socket 370 mobos are working?


One of them are working, the one with dedicaded cpu board or what's it called I think has died.
I'll try to check up on it one more time later but thing is that she doesn't want to turn on


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14508373*
> the slot 1 and socket 370 mobos are working?


Ahh, the old Intel Celeron PPGA days. I happen to have a Pentium III, it looks like a Nintendo game.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon;14508423*
> Did you spot something on my desk, or just raging on the clutter?


I seen a few things that gave me ideas to throw that response out there to you.


----------



## outtamymind

since i spend 3/4 of my day almost every day at work does this count as my computer room?


----------



## RockThePylon

Hahaha.

Oh, Steve. You're so crazy!


----------



## Nemesis158

wrong image link FTL. now we know your name


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14508032*
> About time I got it out of the Antec 900. I'm not disappointed with this case at all. It's mostly constructed of plastic and has a few minor gaps on the panel, but I like it.
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9348/img1614b.jpg


I like it, it reminds me of Portal. Also: Who are the two hotties in the photo on the wall? If you want me to hang myself, tell me they're your wife and girlfriend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon;14508279*
> You guys are trying way too hard. Or not hard enough.
> 
> Full resolution image, so you can explore all the crap on my desk.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/B5Ht0.jpg


I see a heroin needle on top of your HAF. (Only joking lol.)


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon;14508567*
> Hahaha.
> 
> Oh, Steve. You're so crazy!


only in the mornings lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14508581*
> wrong image link FTL. now we know your name


hahaha ya i saw that after i posted and was like why isn't it working lol then i saw the C: and was oh crap hahaha

i don't put anything personal on my hosting site anyways, nothing that can be used against me anyways lol


----------



## RockThePylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;14508655*
> i don't put anything personal on my hosting site anyways, nothing that can be used against me anyways lol


I just found incriminating photos of you and a goat.

What is it worth to you, to keep them... private?


----------



## outtamymind

hahaha oh really, i'm pretty sure there's worse pictures of me doing random things out there lol. hell there's worse ones on my facebook hahaha


----------



## RockThePylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;14508769*
> hahaha oh really, i'm pretty sure there's worse pictures of me doing random things out there lol. hell there's worse ones on my facebook hahaha


And that, Steve, is why we adore you.


----------



## outtamymind

i do what i can. there's a reason my screen name is the way it is haha. oh its nice to be back posting on OCN again


----------



## AMD SLI guru

that's my computer area


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











that's my computer area










Looks like there's a monitor inside it playing Crisis 2.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I like it, it reminds me of Portal. Also: Who are the two hotties in the photo on the wall? If you want me to hang myself, tell me they're your wife and girlfriend.


Those two happen to be the lead singers for Lacuna Coil and Arch Enemy. They were pin-ups I have had there since 2006 when I first moved into my house.


----------



## YanYan001

anybody here know where I can get some speaker foam pads that is cheap....idk what the actual term is but I saw FallenAn9eL posted a link in this thread....idk which page and idk if it was this thread.....it was priced $10 i think not that $40 ones.

edit: nvm i found it here posted by FallenAn9eL
http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acoust...cessories.html

getting one 4pack


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


anybody here know where I can get some speaker foam pads that is cheap....idk what the actual term is but I saw FallenAn9eL posted a link in this thread....idk which page and idk if it was this thread.....it was priced $10 i think not that $40 ones.


These? http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acoust...cessories.html
(Credits to Fallen)


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


These? http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acoust...cessories.html
(Credits to Fallen)


yeah i went through FallenAn9els posts







and found it....didnt see your post while editing my post







.

edit: Damn the shipping costs more than the actual product....wonk wonk





















im rethinking


----------



## Red Man

The desk is covered in tape because it was in pretty bad shape when I got it but for $10 it was better than buying/building something.

















Mouse pad needs to be replaced the top layer has worn away because of heavy use.


----------



## shnur

Love AMD SLI Guru's setup... =D


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











that's my computer area


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you want Wireless; Samsung even sells a Wireless monitor now. 
Combine that with a Bluetooth keyboard; Wireless mouse, and you're golden.

Besides, this is a PC Forum; the best designers mod their gear for aesthetic appeal. Not buy prepackaged, sub-par, garbage. 
(Note: I'm not saying that Mac's are, but much of what is sold as office furniture is.)


I'll go ahead and say Macs are garbage


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*


I'll go ahead and say Macs are garbage










Mac's are Garbage.

In truth, I think Apple does a lot "right" with their Mac Line-up.

Price aside, All-in-Ones (e.g. iMac's) are the wave of the future. The simple design and lack of plastic all add to the products appeal.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14515957*
> Mac's are Garbage.
> 
> In truth, I think Apple does a lot "right" with their Mac Line-up.
> 
> Price aside, All-in-Ones (e.g. iMac's) are the wave of the future. The simple design and lack of plastic all add to the products appeal.


All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14516982*
> All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


sick set up brah


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14517035*
> sick set up brah


I don't like to brag but it's pretty much the best thing evar. Y'all should be jelly.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14517062*
> I don't like to brag but it's pretty much the best thing evar. Y'all should be jelly.


How much for it? I'll trade for my sig rig + cash on my end of course.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14517062*
> I don't like to brag but it's pretty much the best thing evar. Y'all should be jelly.










so jelly


----------



## TheLastPriest

my new old new setup, added some speakers cleaned up a bit


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14516982*
> All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14518735*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nottttt!!!!


Ferris Bueller would beg to differ. Look what he did to Ed Rooney with this computer







.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14516982*
> All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


Wow. I. Want. That. Keyboard.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

adding to the mac hate. Here's my mac work area, really just somewhere to type papers and stuff that's peaceful since there are waaaaay too many distractions around my sigrig. Picture is mounted super high because I'll soon be installing 6x hp zr24w monitors to go along with the Danger Den build to the left of the desk whenever I finish it up with the release of Ivy Bridge/ SB-E.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


adding to the mac hate. Here's my mac work area, really just somewhere to type papers and stuff that's peaceful since there are waaaaay too many distractions around my sigrig. Picture is mounted super high because I'll soon be installing 6x hp zr24w monitors to go along with the Danger Den build to the left of the desk whenever I finish it up with the release of Ivy Bridge/ SB-E.




Whats your address?

And when is a time you will be away from your house for a very long time?


----------



## kamikaze_

loooool


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14516982*
> All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


I actually made a vector image of that exact model... I don't remember what I did that for, but it was for some reason where I would possibly end up a little richer.

Lemme see if I can find it...

Found it!










I didn't include the keyboard or floppy slot because I created it for a very small banner size and the additional lines made it feel too complex. Also the Apple logo is a bitmap so I didn't make it any bigger. I also remembered why I made it, it was for a banner logo contest on some site.

PS: I know it doesn't look very good, but please remember it was originally around 50 pixels wide... It looks decent at that size lol


----------



## seven9st surfer

here's my office/WIP at my new house. Just finished building the desk (getting an 8' x 30" desk in the door was a feat in itself) and started getting everything set up. Still tons of cable hiding to do. There won't be a cable visible when I'm done. Laptop's hooked up to the top left monitor, and the top right, bottom 3, and 42" TV (off to the right, not in pic) are hooked up to the desktop. I'll post the whole setup when I'm finally done










EDIT:
quick panorama. ignore the mess, like I said, WIP.


----------



## YangerD

Now that is one sweet setup man! I'm Jelly


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14524271*
> here's my office/WIP at my new house. Just finished building the desk (getting an 8' x 30" desk in the door was a feat in itself) and started getting everything set up. Still tons of cable hiding to do. There won't be a cable visible when I'm done. Laptop's hooked up to the top left monitor, and the top right, bottom 3, and 42" TV (off to the right, not in pic) are hooked up to the desktop. I'll post the whole setup when I'm finally done


When I have the money I am going to do something similar to that screen set up but with 40 inch TVs.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14524271*
> here's my office/WIP at my new house. Just finished building the desk (getting an 8' x 30" desk in the door was a feat in itself) and started getting everything set up. Still tons of cable hiding to do. There won't be a cable visible when I'm done. Laptop's hooked up to the top left monitor, and the top right, bottom 3, and 42" TV (off to the right, not in pic) are hooked up to the desktop. I'll post the whole setup when I'm finally done


Your setup is suhweet!


----------



## Remix65

....


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;14524363*
> Now that is one sweet setup man! I'm Jelly


your keyboard must be a mess!


----------



## Madman340

That's a pretty BAWSome setup.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14524449*
> When I have the money I am going to do something similar to that screen set up but with 40 inch TVs.


I don't recommend that, unless you're sitting pretty far away. Resolution is preferable to size







I'd rather have something like a U2711 than the 40 inch tv I'm using now.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14524449*
> When I have the money I am going to do something similar to that screen set up but with 40 inch TVs.


Good luck with that. Have you tried using a TV as a monitor? It's horrible. Enjoy your epic headaches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14525280*
> I don't recommend that, unless you're sitting pretty far away. Resolution is preferable to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have something like a U2711 than the 40 inch tv I'm using now.


Agreed.

Having 1 TV, off to the side, would be awesome to watch movies on. Having 3 setup on a main desktop is just....


----------



## Chicken_Lover

I don't have a problem using my 40" tv as a monitor... no headaches for me.

Its all about eye to panel distance ... get that right and its all good imo.

Here's my setup.


----------



## L1eutenant

Is a TV as clear as a monitor?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14528399*
> Is a TV as clear as a monitor?


Depends on how big the TV is and how close you sit to it.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken_Lover;14528077*
> I don't have a problem using my 40" tv as a monitor... no headaches for me.
> 
> Its all about eye to panel distance ... get that right and its all good imo.
> 
> Here's my setup.


Just looking at the picture gives me a headache. The quality difference between TV -> Monitor is crazy, I don't understand how you can do it. I don't know what it is, but the picture just never looks right on a TV (text mainly).It's annoying doing anything on my HTPC that isn't a movie/tv show.

When you say eye to panel distance, do you mean sitting closer than you would, if you were using it as a normal TV?

Didn't your parents ever tell you not to sit close to the TV 'cause it ruins your eyes?


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14528968*
> Didn't your parents ever tell you not to sit close to the TV 'cause it ruins your eyes?


Yes they did. But the cables for my NES's controllers were only so long....lol. Anyways, I use my 42" plasma as my main display as well, it works great. BC2, SC2, WoW, Metro 2033 all look great on it. I Have it approx 3 feet away from my chair so, everything is in focus and no eye strain.


----------



## gorb

I sit about 4~ ft away from my 40" tv and it's not bad, but I'd rather sit closer and have a higher res screen...and more room in the bedroom by getting rid of the tv stand and downsizing the desk


----------



## Xyro TR1

To the guy who started this discussion... just get three of those Dell 30" screens with the super resolution. They're amazing.


----------



## kamikaze_

I got a Vizio E420VO 42" HDTV, I put it up to my setup to test things out. Everything is gigantic at the desk, but it's not clear enough to where you can read small font without your eyes hurting from deciphering what is written because of the big pixels. It looks great in games, but not for general use, IMO.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I used a 46" LCD TV for quite a while, only just switched back to a regular monitor. I had no problems with headaches, and it was very immersive. However text always looked funky, the contrast ratio was garbage, and it was sometimes annoying to have to look up to see something.

Anyway, here's my current setup.









A cookie to whoever can name every electronic device in this picture by name/model #.


----------



## outtamymind

its a little old but basically hasn't changed lol


----------



## gorb

Yeah, I don't get headaches with my tv and text is fine (as is the contrast ratio). I'd just rather have more resolution. It's a nice tv other than that though.


----------



## Chicken_Lover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14528968*
> Just looking at the picture gives me a headache. The quality difference between TV -> Monitor is crazy, I don't understand how you can do it. I don't know what it is, but the picture just never looks right on a TV (text mainly).It's annoying doing anything on my HTPC that isn't a movie/tv show.
> 
> When you say eye to panel distance, do you mean sitting closer than you would, if you were using it as a normal TV?
> 
> Didn't your parents ever tell you not to sit close to the TV 'cause it ruins your eyes?


I understand what your saying with regards to the quality between the panels but it dosent bother me at all ... its my gaming rig so im looking at the main 40" panel 90% of the time anyway, i sit around a 1m from the panels and its fine, l love gaming on the 40" its great. I have sports scores or ebay runing on the left panel and resources/temps msn/steam on right panel.

The 40" was purchased for the patio out the back ... but never made it past my computer room.

I would love something like this for a permanent setup... but its alot of $$$$!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14528968*
> Didn't your parents ever tell you not to sit close to the TV 'cause it ruins your eyes?


That is a myth, proven false. Neither distance nor lighting conditions while reading affect your vision negatively.


----------



## Col. Newman

You guys it's called a leaf blower, use it. air compressor works too but you have to be careful.


----------



## T-bone Steak

I don't understand why people complain about the difference between a LCD TV and a monitor. I have both, and everything looks pretty much the same on both.


----------



## De-Zant

Individual samples of a grouping of electronic devices like monitors are not enough to base proper judgement on when comparing two categories. Most TVs don't function that well as monitors, for numerous reasons.


----------



## gorb

1080p will be much nicer on a 22" screen than a 40" screen if you're viewing from the same distance.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14532059*
> You guys it's called a leaf blower, use it. air compressor works too but you have to be careful.


[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FMetro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric%2Fdp%2FB001J4ZOAW%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1312996008%26sr%3D8-1]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312996008&sr=8-1"]Datavac[/ame[/URL]]. $45. Totally worth it. I think I got it for $30.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak;14532500*
> I don't understand why people complain about the difference between a LCD TV and a monitor. I have both, and everything looks pretty much the same on both.


I agree. I have a 55" Samsung, and with some tweaking my games look better on it than on my 1920x1200 24".


----------



## T-bone Steak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14532529*
> 1080p will be much nicer on a 22" screen than a 40" screen if you're viewing from the same distance.


In addition to the 22" TV I use, I have a 17", 32", and a 42" TV that are all used as monitors, and they all work pretty darn well for me.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak;14532577*
> In addition to the 22" TV I use, I have a 17", 32", and a 42" TV that are all used as monitors, and they all work pretty darn well for me.


Are they all the same resolution? Do you sit the same distance from each? I'm not saying a tv is horrible as a computer monitor - I use one. I am merely saying that resolution/pixel density matters.


----------



## mrhiab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14532611*
> Are they all the same resolution? Do you sit the same distance from each? I'm not saying a tv is horrible as a computer monitor - I use one. I am merely saying that resolution/pixel density matters.


i totally agree with you i find that on my 32" its just not quite as crisp as it is on an actual lcd monitor but it sure is aesthetically pleasing to look at...boys n toys


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I might get another 55" for another room, and would love to try dual-screening it with my current 55".


----------



## T-bone Steak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14532611*
> Are they all the same resolution? Do you sit the same distance from each? I'm not saying a tv is horrible as a computer monitor - I use one. I am merely saying that resolution/pixel density matters.


All are 1080p except the 17" which is 720p. They all look good, but you do have a point. As the screen size grows, the viewing distance grows too. But, eventually, once I get a new desk I shall have a 36" as my main monitor in my room, with a viewing distance of about 1m.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14531898*
> That is a myth, proven false. Neither distance nor lighting conditions while reading affect your vision negatively.


I find that sitting less than 2 meters away from a 26" CRT TV really hurts my eyes, and its the same thing if I spend to long looking at any size TV (CRT/LCD/Plasma) in the dark. Although with a TV that is 720p or higher I can be as close as 1ft without it hurting (hurting is the wrong word but I can't think of another word right now) all that much. At the moment I use my TV for watching TV (obviously) playing my PS3 and as a PC monitor. It's 1080p and I sit 6"7' away from it. By the way you try spending 11 hours a day drawing thing on paper for 12 years, My dad used to have 20/20 vision before he started his job as a draftsman, and now he needs reading glasses for that. He is also the only person in my family (apart from my grandmother but she only started wearing glasses when she was 70 years old and she is 94 now) I'm from a family of race car drivers, builders and farmers. The only two people in my family who need to wear glasses are my dad and grandmother.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14534085*
> I find that sitting less than 2 meters away from a 26" CRT TV really hurts my eyes, and its the same thing if I spend to long looking at any size TV (CRT/LCD/Plasma) in the dark. Although with a TV that is 720p or higher I can be as close as 1ft without it hurting (hurting is the wrong word but I can't think of another word right now) all that much. At the moment I use my TV for watching TV (obviously) playing my PS3 and as a PC monitor. It's 1080p and I sit 6"7' away from it. By the way you try spending 11 hours a day drawing thing on paper for 12 years, My dad used to have 20/20 vision before he started his job as a draftsman, and now he needs reading glasses for that. He is also the only person in my family (apart from my grandmother but she only started wearing glasses when she was 70 years old and she is 94 now) I'm from a family of race car drivers, builders and farmers. The only two people in my family who need to wear glasses are my dad and grandmother.


It's still hard to prove that the drawing on paper all day every day for 10 years caused his vision degradation and not age; science says it was not the drawing for so long that caused it, just age, and I'm sticking by it. My vision has IMPROVED over time, no lie. I wore glasses from age 4 to maybe 15. Randomly into high school my glasses were making me see blurry so I took them off. Funny because right around that very time is when I was getting more into computers and was reading at the computer a lot. Got checked out to see what was up, my doc said my vision improved, and to this day I am 25/20 left/right. My last checkup was less than a year ago. Hated to go off-topic with my comment I just wanted to point out that big screens/close distance viewing doesn't automatically lead to vision degradation!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14532529*
> 1080p will be much nicer on a 22" screen than a 40" screen if you're viewing from the same distance.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14534603*


the pixels themselves are smaller


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14534603*


What's hard to understand about that? Everything will be much sharper on the smaller screen (provided you aren't sitting TOO far away, of course).


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14524271*
> here's my office/WIP at my new house. Just finished building the desk (getting an 8' x 30" desk in the door was a feat in itself) and started getting everything set up. Still tons of cable hiding to do. There won't be a cable visible when I'm done. Laptop's hooked up to the top left monitor, and the top right, bottom 3, and 42" TV (off to the right, not in pic) are hooked up to the desktop. I'll post the whole setup when I'm finally done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> quick panorama. ignore the mess, like I said, WIP.


What speaker setup is that? Do you have separate speakers for your tv?

Awesome setup though


----------



## gorb

If you click his system name, it tells you he has the Logitech X-540. Doesn't look like he has speakers for his tv according to the pics.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14534603*


If you enlarge an image it will go blurry and not as clear its the same thing with a 19 inch monitor at 1920x1080 and a 40 inch 1920x1080 TV its the same resolution just a bigger screen. this graph shows the best viewing distance for the screen resolution and size of the screen.

EDIT: Wrong graph this is the right one:


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh. Image clarity and sharpness are two separate issues. Image clarity will stay constant regardless of screen size if screen resolution and quality remain the same. Image sharpness is dependant on the size as well, though.

@andrew: That chart is so dependant on eye sight. I have much better vision than the 20/20, I could probably experience different results than what that chart describes.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14524271*
> here's my office/WIP at my new house. Just finished building the desk (getting an 8' x 30" desk in the door was a feat in itself) and started getting everything set up. Still tons of cable hiding to do. There won't be a cable visible when I'm done. Laptop's hooked up to the top left monitor, and the top right, bottom 3, and 42" TV (off to the right, not in pic) are hooked up to the desktop. I'll post the whole setup when I'm finally done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> quick panorama. ignore the mess, like I said, WIP.


Are those 2 keyboards and mouses, 1 for the laptop and 1 for the desktop? Use Synergy, then you only need 1.

Here's my new setup. Couldn't get far enough away to get the whole thing in 1 pic because there's a wall behind me.



















Behind my desk is my bed (bunk bed) and I have that monitor on the top to watch movies from


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod;14536802*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that monitor on the top to watch movies from


I like it. Using what you have to your advantage. Does it hurt your neck looking at it in bed? I guess that's what the books are for.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14534886*
> What speaker setup is that? Do you have separate speakers for your tv?
> 
> Awesome setup though


Just the x-540 for the computer, but I'm also using the Sennheiser RS-120 wireless headphones. Keep in mind the tv is just another monitor at this point, so whenever I throw a video clip over there, I just put on the headphones, so I don't get all the sound on my left. Plus the headphones actually sound better than the speakers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod;14536802*
> Are those 2 keyboards and mouses, 1 for the laptop and 1 for the desktop? Use Synergy, then you only need 1.


wow, thanks for the link, definitely gonna mess around with that! and yeah, the extra setup is for the laptop


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14532568*
> Datavac. $45. Totally worth it. I think I got it for $30.


Leaf blower and Air compressor are multipurpose. also probably work a lot better.


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14524271*


Quick question how wide are your monitors like that in portrait. I have tried using my monitors like that few times and have found that 1080 doesn't seem to be wide enough for most websites anymore. But seeing this really makes me want to try it again I would love more vertical resolution.


----------



## csm725

3240x1920 I assume is his resolution.


----------



## seven9st surfer

actually the monitors are 1680x1050, so 3 of them in portrait are 3150x1680. and for 95% of the websites out there, 1050 seems to be plenty wide enough. maybe for the occasional site, I might have to scale down a notch, but not nearly often enough to bother me or outweigh the awesomeness of portrait browsing.

I mean here's 3 sites up at once (one on each monitor), none of which have problems with the width, and you just get so much more on the screen.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14545030*
> Leaf blower and Air compressor are multipurpose. also probably work a lot better.


When you say "a lot better" are you implying that the little Datavac is crap? Because it is NOT. That thing puts out quite a bit of air. I guess you should define "better" because this little thing is very portable. I don't need to go out into my tool shed (which I don't even have... I live in a condo) to clean a little dust out of my computer. When I'm settled at my new place maybe I'll make a video demonstration.









Actually, here's one.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSq76hX5MA0&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## csm725

That Datavac is beast. Especially for cleaning KBs.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14545335*
> That Datavac is beast. Especially for cleaning KBs.


Yes! I take my G11 outside, and clean the hell out of it within seconds with it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14545228*
> actually the monitors are 1680x1050, so 3 of them in portrait are 3150x1680. and for 95% of the websites out there, 1050 seems to be plenty wide enough. maybe for the occasional site, I might have to scale down a notch, but not nearly often enough to bother me or outweigh the awesomeness of portrait browsing.
> 
> I mean here's 3 sites up at once (one on each monitor), none of which have problems with the width, and you just get so much more on the screen.
> 
> *Snip*


I run 2 of my 3 monitors like this at work, I feel like I have more screen space


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14545415*
> Yes! I take my G11 outside, and clean the hell out of it within seconds with it.










then








Why u no mech?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14545569*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why u no mech?


I really don't see the craze over mechanical; I find it obnoxiously overpriced, loud, not to mention ugly. And I like my soft-touch keys. I also love my wireless HP super slim keyboard:


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14545821*
> I really don't see the craze over mechanical; I find it obnoxiously overpriced, loud, not to mention ugly. And I like my soft-touch keys. I also love my wireless HP super slim keyboard:


I think it's a love/hate thing. With like 80% love









Any keyboard that I use now that is non-mech feels like typing with fists of ham on a keyboard made of cheese. Really is just terra-bad for essays :/


----------



## gonX

Only mechanicals with MX Blues are obnoxiously loud... You should try out MX Browns before dissing the technology.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

The technology is overpriced for what you get: A keyboard that belongs in the 80-90's.


----------



## csm725

Alex and gonx are spot on. The tactile feedback is amazing. The slim keyboards from HP have very bad tactile feedback, kind of like typing on a rock.
Edit - poster above me, that's an obnoxious and factless post.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum;14545949*
> The technology is overpriced for what you get: A keyboard that belongs in the 80-90's.


Oh no you di-int.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14545935*
> Only mechanicals with MX Blues are obnoxiously loud... You should try out MX Browns before dissing the technology.


Yeah this.
Also a Razer Black Widow is really kinda cheap.
Plus they look amazing IMO. And I love that TAKKA TAKKA


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum;14545949*
> The technology is overpriced for what you get: A keyboard that belongs in the 80-90's.


How is it overpriced? Instead of just trolling around you should back up your claims. Mechanical keyboards are way more resilient than your average rubber dome and have longer rated lifespans. Considering I normally go through keyboards at the rate of 1-2 keyboards per year, my Scorpius M10 (Cherry MX Blue switches) has held amazingly well without seeming to break down at any second. In the case that a switch goes bad prematurely (let's say you spill into your keyboard and cleaning it out with DeOXIT or something like that), it takes less than 5 minutes to replace with a new switch.

It's funny how you always seem to mess around in mechanical keyboard threads, dissing the technology. I'm surprised you're still on this site. Why did you buy a HAF instead of sticking to something vanilla like a Antec 300? Because it looks better, and probably has better airflow. But it's more than twice as expensive.


----------



## shibbiness

While I respect everyone's opinions here at OCN, they're just keyboards... I have a Noppoo Choc Mini, and a G15. I prefer my G15 to be honest, it "feels" fine.

As for lifespan, I've had this G15 for years now, and prior to that I had a regular DELL OEM keyboard for years as well. I'm not overly careful with it either, so I don't know what some of you are doing to your keyboards if you have to replace them every few months..


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum;14545949*
> *The technology is overpriced for what you get*: A keyboard that belongs in the 80-90's.


Lol. Oh you mean like SLI? Or your speakers? Or even your keyboard?

I don't see how anyone can type on mushy keys, and like others have said, mechanical keyboards are not that expensive. Logitech keyboards are $10 mushy keyboards with a few LEDs and a LCD screen on the most expensive models. Now that's overpriced.


----------



## csm725

Regardless of what you like more, saying mechanical keyboards are overpriced is bull. Logitech KBs are no more than cheap rubber domes with 3 LEDs, a diffuser sheet, and a $5 LCD. You pay how much for them? $60 for a $25 maybe $30 keyboard?


----------



## X3NIA

<3 <3


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14546592*
> How is it overpriced? Instead of just trolling around you should back up your claims. Mechanical keyboards are way more resilient than your average rubber dome and have longer rated lifespans. Considering I normally go through keyboards at the rate of 1-2 keyboards per year, my Scorpius M10 (Cherry MX Blue switches) has held amazingly well without seeming to break down at any second. In the case that a switch goes bad prematurely (let's say you spill into your keyboard and cleaning it out with DeOXIT or something like that), it takes less than 5 minutes to replace with a new switch.
> 
> It's funny how you always seem to mess around in mechanical keyboard threads, dissing the technology. I'm surprised you're still on this site. Why did you buy a HAF instead of sticking to something vanilla like a Antec 300? Because it looks better, and probably has better airflow. But it's more than twice as expensive.


Your 2004 furry MSN emoticon makes me feel old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14546934*
> Regardless of what you like more, saying mechanical keyboards are overpriced is bull. Logitech KBs are no more than cheap rubber domes with 3 LEDs, a diffuser sheet, and a $5 LCD. You pay how much for them? $60 for a $25 maybe $30 keyboard?


Yep.
G18 (upgrade to the G15) or w/e is EXTREMELY overpriced for what it is.
And heck a keyboard is supposed to be about typing.
While some rubber domes may have so many useless features more, they all feel mushy and lifeless.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14546592*
> How is it overpriced? Instead of just trolling around you should back up your claims. Mechanical keyboards are way more resilient than your average rubber dome and have longer rated lifespans. Considering I normally go through keyboards at the rate of 1-2 keyboards per year, my Scorpius M10 (Cherry MX Blue switches) has held amazingly well without seeming to break down at any second. In the case that a switch goes bad prematurely (let's say you spill into your keyboard and cleaning it out with DeOXIT or something like that), it takes less than 5 minutes to replace with a new switch.
> 
> It's funny how you always seem to mess around in mechanical keyboard threads, dissing the technology. I'm surprised you're still on this site. Why did you buy a HAF instead of sticking to something vanilla like a Antec 300? Because it looks better, and probably has better airflow. But it's more than twice as expensive.


What can one possibly do with their keyboards that requires replacement one or two times per year? I've had my G11 for ~3 years and it is mint. I think the Logitech G11 logo even still has its protective film over it which is nearly invisible. Yes, I like Logitech keyboards. $30 for my G11 new, and I love it.

My opinion: I haven't seen a mechanical keyboard that makes me think "wow, that's a nice keyboard, I want one," and I think that's part of the point Asylum's making. The two single "decent" looking mechanicals I've seen that I can remember are the iOne and the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, both a bit over $100. I've used the Razer and wasn't crazy about the mechanical feel. I type 100-120wpm as it is so it really doesn't make a difference to me.

To contribute to the topic: This weekend I'm moving into my new place and once I'm all set up I'll post photos of my new setup.


----------



## csm725

It's not if they break down or not, it's how ridiculously overpriced they are.


----------



## jellis142

The GTX 580, in my personal opinion, is a waste of money when a 2.5Gb 570 or GTX 480 is on the table. I would personally spend $100> for a keyboard, because I'd know it would last for many builds.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;14547082*
> *snipperdoodle*


Awesome room!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

For the most part all consumer grade electronics are cheap. Even gtx 580s aren't expensive for their capabilities, if anything gpus are under priced for the most part. Their quadro counterparts, on the other hand, are expensive. IMO the $130 I paid for my black widow ultimate was worth every cent. I know it's not "the best" mechanical keyboard out there, but it works well for me and is extremely comfortable. Not like it's a $500 keyboard or anything like the optimus. I've always disregarded the cost of items and picked out the ones I think feel the best while using them and look rather good. A $300 keyboard might not be better for a person while a $20 one might be more suited to his/her typing style, hand size, stroke length, etc. It all depends on each person's preferences, not the cost of the keyboard since the pricing of most is ambiguous at best. Before you go and say an item is expensive try to make a similar item for cheaper. You'll be surprised how much more you'll be spending.


----------



## Gunfire




----------



## Konflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;14547082*
> 
> 
> <3 <3


Thats the Ikea malm bed, right ? been looking at it for a long time and just wanna know... is it.. good ? and not like usual ikea, just for decoration / falls apart in a year.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14516982*
> All-in-Ones are really futuristic, check this one out:


Lol. I have one of those that still works perfectly in my basement. They aren't worth much are they?


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konflux;14547859*
> Thats the Ikea malm bed, right ? been looking at it for a long time and just wanna know... is it.. good ? and not like usual ikea, just for decoration / falls apart in a year.


Well, I've had it for nearly a decade.

The veneer has peeled on the wall side because its near the heater, there's a small chip it it and the wooden slats that hold the mattress in the air broke a LONG time ago (Which is why the boxspring is on the floor)

For under $200 or whatever I paid it's fine, but its really just a bunch of wood surrounding a bed on the ground LOL.


----------



## Konflux

Hmm, i might buy it, had the bad i now have for about a decade, and its starting to get a little shabby as well







, but suprisingly the planks to keep it in the air still holds. and im a pretty heavy fella (around 80-90kg) so yeah, thanks for responding tho!, appreciate it.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konflux;14548332*
> Hmm, i might buy it, had the bad i now have for about a decade, and its starting to get a little shabby as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but suprisingly the planks to keep it in the air still holds. and im a pretty heavy fella (around 80-90kg) so yeah, thanks for responding tho!, appreciate it.


Keeping it in mind that I've had it for a decade and am close to 19, I was most likely doing something stupid like jumping off of it when it broke.

Its been so long I can't remember.


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14545030*
> Leaf blower and Air compressor are multipurpose. also probably work a lot better.


How is a datavac not multipurpose? I've used mine on more than just my computer. It blows air just like canned air and a leaf blower.


----------



## Lovick

I'm in the middle of going from one computer to the other, hence the 2 computer towers and 1 keyboard.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Nice setup, you just BADLY need some wire management. You should get 1 or 2 of these:


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14548898*
> ^ Nice setup, you just BADLY need some wire management. You should get 1 or 2 of these:
> 
> (Snip)


I have two of these unopened that didn't fit my desk, seriously debating on moving my consoles to inside the desk supports of my setup and tin snipping one of these down, to run it across.

You really like them THAT much, huh?


----------



## Lovick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14548898*
> ^ Nice setup, you just BADLY need some wire management. You should get 1 or 2 of these:


Where would I find those? Those are nice, I definitely need a couple.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14545821*
> I really don't see the craze over mechanical; I find it obnoxiously overpriced, loud, not to mention ugly. And I like my soft-touch keys. I also love my wireless HP super slim keyboard:


That's supposed to be an excellent keyboard. Regardless of the switch.


----------



## csm725

Not sure if serious, travel there has to be <1mm. Would be like typing on a flat plank of wood.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovick;14549121*
> Where would I find those? Those are nice, I definitely need a couple.


Ikea, in store or online in workspaces>wire management


----------



## Lovick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;14549177*
> Ikea, in store or online in workspaces>wire management


Oh. Right. Thanks, I'll definitely look into getting some of those.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14549150*
> N*ot sure if serious*, travel there has to be <1mm. Would *be like typing on a flat plank of wood*.


those type of keyboards "look nice" but very uncomfortable to type on.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;14547082*
> 
> 
> <3 <3


I love your deadmau5 poster I have a poster from his Europe 4x4=12 tour


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14548898*


Where did you get that, and how much? That is awesome.


----------



## De-Zant

Read the posts below it. It's from ikea.


----------



## kcuestag

I definitely need one of those for my desk to "hide" all the mess.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;14549812*
> I love your deadmau5 poster I have a poster from his Europe 4x4=12 tour


Made by a spraypainter on etsy.com (Cool art site)

Really like it, he signed it and everything.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X3NIA;14550406*
> Made by a spraypainter on etsy.com (Cool art site)
> 
> Really like it, he signed it and everything.


Wait Deadmau5 signed it or the artist? either way that is awesome. You wouldn't happen to know who the artist is would you?


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junior79;7659040*
> Here is my new desk and set up.


That desk is awesome. Where did you get that?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/computer-room-office/129421d1258348018-official-computer-room-pics-img_1790.jpg


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovick;14549121*
> Where would I find those? Those are nice, I definitely need a couple.


Ikea, those photos aren't mine for the record.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14549129*
> That's supposed to be an excellent keyboard. Regardless of the switch.


I love it. I didn't expect much at ALL from it when I bought it for $30. I've had the same batteries on it for literally just over a year and there is no lag in response. I love its sleekness.


----------



## Ijoy

So an update to mine, I moved the desk an inch or two over to the left to make room for a fourth monitor. I am going to move the things I like having open 24/7 like Skype and TweetDeck two it instead of the 24" on the left. Whoohoo for more screen real estate!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14550953*
> So an update to mine, I moved the desk an inch or two over to the left to make room for a fourth monitor. I am going to move the things I like having open 24/7 like Skype and TweetDeck two it instead of the 24" on the left. Whoohoo for more screen real estate!


Picture is broken

Just copied it's url to see it.
Wow. Nice setup man. Does your single 5870 perform well with 4 monitors?


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;14550970*
> Picture is broken
> 
> Just copied it's url to see it.
> Wow. Nice setup man. Does your single 5870 perform well with 4 monitors?


I fixed the link, the 5870 only powers the three 24", the fourth one is powered by a 5450 I got cheap.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14550953*
> So an update to mine, I moved the desk an inch or two over to the left to make room for a fourth monitor. I am going to move the things I like having open 24/7 like Skype and TweetDeck two it instead of the 24" on the left. Whoohoo for more screen real estate!


Sony SSB1000 speakers ??? how they sound ??


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14551153*
> Sony SSB1000 speakers ??? how they sound ??


Well to me they sound great, much better than my old old Logitech 5.1 setup. I listen to a fairly wide range of music and they sound great. I am not a huge audiophile though, but for what I payed I would recommend them.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;14550793*
> Wait Deadmau5 signed it or the artist? either way that is awesome. You wouldn't happen to know who the artist is would you?


Signed by the artist, he only made 40(ish). I bought it from him through ebay as at the time I hadn't used etsy before and trusted ebay's buyer policies more.

Auction is listed as "Expired", The seller IS the artist though as I had some messages between us thanking him when I got it.

Ebay Member Name: "ekg021"


----------



## G33K




----------



## EpicPie

I see Winamp. :3


----------



## G33K

:3


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;14550953*
> So an update to mine, I moved the desk an inch or two over to the left to make room for a fourth monitor. I am going to move the things I like having open 24/7 like Skype and TweetDeck two it instead of the 24" on the left. Whoohoo for more screen real estate!


I love the wallpapers.


----------



## TheLastPriest

My little corner of my new house, what my soon to be ex wife called my nerdspace, now the whole house is turning into nerdspace since that witch with a capital B took off a couple weeks ago, left me and my son. Man house now.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Priest: Good riddance I say.

I like how you set up your speakers, I once drew out a floorplan and laid the rear speakers at the corners of an L desk just like that. Does it work "correctly" with the rear setup just barely behind you?


----------



## vitality




----------



## EpicPie

lol, subwoofer on desk.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14561037*
> lol, subwoofer on desk.


The swan m10 "sub" is supposed to go on the desk.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14561037*
> lol, subwoofer on desk.


Yeah its supposed to go there. "lol"


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14561452*
> Yeah its supposed to go there. "lol"


That's a bit unusual. But then again, the volume knob is on the sub.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14561779*
> That's a bit unusual. But then again, the volume knob is on the sub.


It's not powerful enough to go on the ground and yes the volume knob is on the subwoofer. It is a weird design but I kinda of like it


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vitality*


It's not powerful enough to go on the ground and yes the volume knob is on the subwoofer. It is a weird design but I kinda of like it










I'm not making fun of it. It's just that I've never seen a sub that was designed to be on a desk. Pretty cool.


----------



## vitality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I'm not making fun of it. It's just that I've never seen a sub that was designed to be on a desk. Pretty cool.


Yeah it's okay except it takes up a lot of my room and barely fit on my old desk.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


When you say "a lot better" are you implying that the little Datavac is crap? Because it is NOT. That thing puts out quite a bit of air. I guess you should define "better" because this little thing is very portable. I don't need to go out into my tool shed (which I don't even have... I live in a condo) to clean a little dust out of my computer. When I'm settled at my new place maybe I'll make a video demonstration.









Actually, here's one.







LOL I just turn my leaf blower on for literally 1.5 sec and I'm done


----------



## YanYan001

Gave up my 2.1 creative sound setup and got me a pair of BX5a and a Dayton SUB-120. The highs are crisp and lows are tight very happy with the upgrade







.


----------



## kmouze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


Gave up my 2.1 creative sound setup and got me a pair of BX5a and a Dayton SUB-120. The highs are crisp and lows are tight very happy with the upgrade







.










does it slap harder than a z2300 woofer?


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmouze*


does it slap harder than a z2300 woofer?


I would think so, but then again I never owned or tried the Z2300...I had this setup before; Creative-I-Trigue 2.1









edit: I tried breaking it so I'd have a reason to buy a new toy, but turning up all the volume control in the control pod, windows, and vlc player didnt work. The creatives served me well though.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Mine !!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmouze;14565474*
> does it slap harder than a z2300 woofer?


More importantly, it sounds better.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmouze;14565474*
> does it slap harder than a z2300 woofer?


My audio setup is more of a slammer than a slapper, because I use a sealed epoxy box. Pioneer 10" VCCS + Bash 500W amplifier. Obviously it will sound better in person, since the mic distorts.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNOX_xO9WHU[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Brad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14565960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine !!


That case makes me jelly, looks a lot better than the old storm.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14568029*
> My audio setup is more of a slammer than a slapper, because I use a sealed epoxy box. Pioneer 10" VCCS + Bash 500W amplifier. Obviously it will sound better in person, since the mic distorts.


Sounds pretty insane... just the way I like a subwoofer to be


----------



## csm725

Storm enforcer ftw!!!


----------



## Remix65

that is a nice case.


----------



## TheLastPriest

sorry, second post in as many days, I forgot I got my laptop back since the wife left, expanded computering FTW


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;14565456*
> Gave up my 2.1 creative sound setup and got me a pair of BX5a and a Dayton SUB-120. The highs are crisp and lows are tight very happy with the upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beautiful. I like the lights behind the monitor/poster, where did you get it from?


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU;14569538*
> Beautiful. I like the lights behind the monitor/poster, where did you get it from?


Got em from Amazon [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2F12-Cold-Cathode-Case-Lights%2Fdp%2FB000BUDHOA%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1304391235%26sr%3D8-1]http://www.amazon.com/12-Cold-Cathode-Case-Lights/dp/B000BUDHOA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304391235&sr=8-1"]blue[/ame[/URL]] and the [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FWHITE-CATHODE-BRIGHT-INCHES-COMPUTER%2Fdp%2FB000JQ17WU%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fs%3Delectronics%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1313256690%26sr%3D1-1]http://www.amazon.com/WHITE-CATHODE-BRIGHT-INCHES-COMPUTER/dp/B000JQ17WU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1313256690&sr=1-1"]white[/ame[/URL]] cuz of the low or free shipping.

But Xoxide offers more.

With CCFL though you need a bit of modification then again this is OCN







. Check this thread out.

edit: There's probably some lighting out there that don't require any modification. Idk if xoxide carries any, but a little bit of searching won't hurt.


----------



## andrews2547

Nice and clean now







and its slightly better. I thought that I would upload these ones because the last ones were lower quality because there was no natural light, the quality does suck but its better than last time.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14570213*
> Nice and clean now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its slightly better. I thought that I would upload these ones because the last ones were lower quality because there was no natural light, the quality does suck but its better than last time.


The rear tire of the bike next to the couch is flat







. Nice speakers btw.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;14570301*
> The rear tire of the bike next to the couch is flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice speakers btw.


I know the tire is flat







The front one is as well I lost the bike pump and both wheels have punctures, and thanks







the one in the middle of the room isn't even mine lol my dad let me borrow it as a bass driver. It didn't work


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14570381*
> I know the tire is flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front one is as well I lost the bike pump and both wheels have punctures, and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in the middle of the room isn't even mine lol my dad let me borrow it as a bass driver. It didn't work


Here's a quick fix for that









and lol at the broken driver. You probably went from this







to this







.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD;14570514*
> Here's a quick fix for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lol at the broken driver. You probably went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That tire stuff never works for me lol besides on that bike the tires are the least of my worries the whole crank set needs to be replaced ($150-$200) and so do the gears (another $50-$70) and nah







the speaker I attempted to use a bass driver is a Marantz HD180 and it works perfectly, just not on the Amp I am forced to use until I can get the money to get a proper Amp with optical in.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14570213*
> Nice and clean now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its slightly better. I thought that I would upload these ones because the last ones were lower quality because there was no natural light, the quality does suck but its better than last time.


You need a desk!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14571084*
> You need a desk!


Nah







I had one but the TV remote doesn't work if its not at the same hight as the TV which is pretty stupid. That and that little table I got it on is the perfect hight for when I'm on my bed (which as you can probably see is just a mattress on the floor) and also when I am on the couch.


----------



## swrmxs

My newest setup/room configuration. Excuse the dual 17" monitors, I've yet to get the screen listed in my sig







and i actually had to put my TV back to use as a TV so stuck with these two which sucks.

*The desk and everything on it.*









*The system and mess of wires which i need to tidy up,*


----------



## Kuldabolinn

Basic


----------



## MrExcite

*Here is my layout for the new system I built (see sig)*









*Seated view*









*Overhead, with daughter's boyfriends build, "Reventon"*









*Reverse view, this is in my den btw . . .*









*Reventon, Scout case instead of Enforcer, w/combo CM psu*









*Innards*









*Rest of the den*









*Side by side comparison*

















Let me know your thoughts and such !!!


----------



## Akusho

Why do so many keep the PCs on the table, when there is enough space on the floor?


----------



## gorb

why put it on the floor when there is enough room on the table? maybe they don't want all the dust from the carpet or floor to get in their machines. maybe they want ease of access to the optical drive or usb ports, or any other reasons.

anyway current pic, looks much like previous pics


----------



## 1ceTr0n

My current utopia with new Dell U3011


----------



## LuminatX

your daughters boyfriend lives at your house? kinda weird.
but nice setups, good to see you both love computers.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


your daughters boyfriend lives at your house? kinda weird.



You can guarentee there is no unwanted "bumping in the night" though in that house


----------



## Remix65

http://www.addasnap.com/main.php?g2_...serialNumber=1


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


why put it on the floor when there is enough room on the table? maybe they don't want all the dust from the carpet or floor to get in their machines. maybe they want ease of access to the optical drive or usb ports, or any other reasons.

anyway current pic, looks much like previous pics


















hey gorb are those auralex or the ones from foam factory







.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrExcite*


*Side by side comparison*

















Let me know your thoughts and such !!!


You guys must lan very often







.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


hey gorb are those auralex or the ones from foam factory







.


those are auralex mopads. i still plan on getting some from the foam factory though


----------



## WaRTaco

wish i had more room, but such is the life of a college student


----------



## Baking Soda

Prolly should clean my desk.


----------



## MrExcite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


your daughters boyfriend lives at your house? kinda weird.
but nice setups, good to see you both love computers.


Haha, no, he doesn't, but he and his parents are renovating a room to become their computer room, and we just finished the build this week so he asked me to keep it here until the room is ready. Funny thing though, my daughter and I were playing heads up COD MW and talking trash across the desks, it was pretty entertaining. Man can that girl knife . . .


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I really don't see the craze over mechanical; I find it obnoxiously overpriced, loud, not to mention ugly. And I like my soft-touch keys. I also love my wireless HP super slim keyboard:











Finally someone else who thinks mechanical keyboard are crap. I much prefer the soft touch laptop style keyboards.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*


I much prefer the soft touch laptop style keyboards.


Same here, i hate keyboards that have keys that are too high. Love the flat ones.


----------



## HWI

I don't understand how you can type fast on those flat keyboards. The key presses are so light that it causes me to have typos just from brushing a key as my hand moves over the keyboard.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I don't understand how you can type fast on those flat keyboards. The key presses are so light that it causes me to have typos just from brushing a key as my hand moves over the keyboard.


I can type faster on a laptop scissor switch than on my filco right now but that's probably because of all of the errors I make because of the extra keys on it. Still, I think it feels nicer to type on a mechanical. I just feel that the actuation point on a scissor switch board is higher than on a mechanical and that the point where you bottom out is a little lower or exactly where the actuation point is. Once my fingers get use to the switches helping me and knowing to release exactly when I feel the bump. I'm sure I'll be able to type a ton faster than on a scissor switch.


----------



## Conner

I like the flat type keyboards.

The only mechanical keyboard that really does it for me would be the latest from apple before they switched.

Those were nice.


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I don't understand how you can type fast on those flat keyboards. The key presses are so light that it causes me to have typos just from brushing a key as my hand moves over the keyboard.


While I can't live without my mechanical, my WPM record is 110 on my flat keyboard. Make sense if you think about it.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuldabolinn*


Basic



























Christ with those speakers I'd seriously hate to be your neighbor, lol.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14585522*
> I don't understand how you can type fast on those flat keyboards. The key presses are so light that it causes me to have typos just from brushing a key as my hand moves over the keyboard.


I can type 120wpm on any keyboard :/


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14581516*
> why put it on the floor when there is enough room on the table? maybe they don't want all the dust from the carpet or floor to get in their machines. maybe they want ease of access to the optical drive or usb ports, or any other reasons.
> 
> anyway current pic, looks much like previous pics










I want a setup like that. I would do that if I had the







.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14585562*
> I can type faster on a laptop scissor switch than on my filco right now but that's probably because of all of the errors I make because of the extra keys on it. Still, I think it feels nicer to type on a mechanical. I just feel that the actuation point on a scissor switch board is higher than on a mechanical and that the point where you bottom out is a little lower or exactly where the actuation point is. Once my fingers get use to the switches helping me and knowing to release exactly when I feel the bump. I'm sure I'll be able to type a ton faster than on a scissor switch.


Same here. 95WPM corrected on Lenovo, 85WPM corrected on Filco.
Corrected = WPM * Accuracy %
On the Filco I'm 99% accurate. Lenovo is like 94%.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I haven't posted here in a while haha. Well, I just had a big rearrange, here is before:








and an after:









I like it now


----------



## csm725

Alienware + G15? Get a mech?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14587370*
> Alienware + G15? Get a mech?


Got $400 off the m11x and the G15 was purchased way before I knew about mechs haha


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;14586280*
> I can type 120wpm on any keyboard :/


I can do 155wpm max over a minute on a mechanical keyboard, and around 125 on a scissor switch keyboard.


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14581492*
> Why do so many keep the PCs on the table, when there is enough space on the floor?


Cat hair, dust you do the math with your fans.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14587612*
> Got $400 off the m11x and the G15 was purchased way before I knew about mechs haha


Fair enough on the m11x. Still, sell it for $50 and get a mech?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14588156*
> Fair enough on the m11x. Still, sell it for $50 and get a mech?


I'm not buying anything until I have a job haha, I've applied at a few places around town so hopefully I'll pick one up somewhere


----------



## csm725

Good luck mate


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14587370*
> Alienware + G15? Get a mech?


You're all about the mechanical keyboards, we get it.

Some people don't need/want a mechanical keyboard. Hell, I was considering it, but you keep shoving it down peoples throats so much that I'm losing interest!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14589014*
> You're all about the mechanical keyboards, we get it.
> 
> Some people don't need/want a mechanical keyboard. Hell, I was considering it, but you keep shoving it down peoples throats so much that I'm losing interest!


*grabs Filco, shoves down throat*








As much as I wish I got commissions, I don't really care if you buy it or not.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14587987*
> I can do 155wpm max over a minute on a mechanical keyboard, and around 125 on a scissor switch keyboard.


If you can maintain that speed for 50 minutes, you seriously need to go for the world record.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14589256*
> If you can maintain that speed for 50 minutes, you seriously need to go for the world record.


I don't think I'd be able to do that for even 5 minutes. I am easily distracted


----------



## Pott




----------



## gorb

Adam A5X?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


If you can maintain that speed for 50 minutes, you seriously need to go for the world record.


I can maintain 120WPM with 95% accuracy over 10 minutes.

Good lord though, I do need to be at least semi familiar with what I'm typing. If it's one of those "Watch the screen" tests or "Listen & Type" things, I'm not nearly as good (around 90-95WPM w/ 95% accuracy.)

On the other hand, if I'm writing out a review and I've already put the pictures in place then it's not an issue at all.


----------



## iSin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Still using the stock seimitsu buttons.

I like easy access to my stuff (all alphabetized) when needed otherwise I can hide them.

Can't tell if being sarcastic










Stock parts in that stick aren't seimitsu they're cheap hori untill you replace them sorry to tell you.


----------



## Pott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Adam A5X?


A3Xs







That's a 22" screen only (I couldn't get better before but I can now upgrade; thinking a 6950 instead of the GTX 460 with a 26" screen)


----------



## gorb

I see. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


Adam A5X?


oh man, This just makes me want to go buy A7's.


----------



## EpicPie

My studio setup.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pott;14590860*


Hmmm, do you play any instruments? Idk why but I have a feeling you might play guitar.

On a serious note, nice guitars.
I wish I could have my drum kit in the same room as my computer.


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrExcite;14581403*
> *Side by side comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and such !!!


May I ask which logitech keyboard is that? I really like the looks of it!


----------



## Akusho

I think it's the "Illuminated".


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14587612*
> Got $400 off the m11x and the G15 was purchased way before I knew about mechs haha


I've been mildly interested in one. How did you get 400 bucks off of the m11x?


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14599139*
> I think it's the "Illuminated".


Cool, thanks!


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw;7098553*
> how does the guy in the first post watch porn?


Bahahaha!!! Maybe it's a fetish


----------



## MrExcite

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *maksin01*   May I ask which logitech keyboard is that? I really like the looks of it!







  
Yes, its the Logitech Ultrathin Illuminated Backlight. The keys are laptop like in feel, very quick action, and pretty damn stylish to boot.

  Amazon.com: Logitech Illuminated Ultrathin Keyboard with Backlighting: Electronics
 As you could tell, bought two of them. 60 bucks, but Logitech does have dented box sales for 40 bucks here and there.


----------



## maksin01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrExcite*


Yes, its the Logitech Ultrathin Illuminated Backlight. The keys are laptop like in feel, very quick action, and pretty damn stylish to boot.

Amazon.com: Logitech Illuminated Ultrathin Keyboard with Backlighting: Electronics

As you could tell, bought two of them. 60 bucks, but Logitech does have dented box sales for 40 bucks here and there.


Nice.







I see there is a newer wireless version of the Illuminated but after looking at the pics I think wired version looks better.


----------



## Partol

This is my internet/work/gaming station.
Before anyone asks, those are Logitech deluxe keyboards.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Partol*


This is my internet/work/gaming station. 
Before anyone asks, those are Logitech deluxe keyboards.


I have the same keyboard









btw what's that camera on that PC?


----------



## Partol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I have the same keyboard









btw what's that camera on that PC?


Video camera is Panasonic HDC-TM700 (with Sony microphone)

Photo camera is Canon 450D with 50mm lens. It has a broken shutter








Both shots made with Canon 500D and 24mm lens.


----------



## Pott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*


Hmmm, do you play any instruments? Idk why but I have a feeling you might play guitar.

On a serious note, nice guitars.
I wish I could have my drum kit in the same room as my computer.


I actually took that picture besides my drum kit... All in a one room 40m2 appartment


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol;14600424*
> This is my internet/work/gaming station.
> Before anyone asks, those are Logitech deluxe keyboards.


Once again I recommend Synergy so you only need 1 mouse/kb. Also do some wire management under your desk








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pott;14603379*
> I actually took that picture besides my drum kit... All in a one room 40m2 appartment


Nice. Your neighbors must love you. At my sister's apartment you can hear people just talking through the walls.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod;14607351*
> Once again I recommend Synergy so you only need 1 mouse/kb.


nice program. i've used it.


----------



## trivium nate

new mobo,ram,HDD see sig!


----------



## L1eutenant

No desk? how is that comfortable?

And I've just bought my 3rd monitor so i will be uploading pic once I've set it up and I've cleaned my room.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Partol*












Lenovo ideaPad s10e?

In Australia, NSW rolled out laptops to students and this was the one in 2009. It's so bad when they loaded all this filtering and security stuff onto it.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod;14607351*
> Once again I recommend Synergy so you only need 1 mouse/kb. Also do some wire management under your desk


Impressive software.

But what if, during a game (using the right keyboard/mouse), I want to type something or click something with the left keyboard/mouse? Seems like I can only access one computer at a time with Synergy. I am not happy about temporarily losing keyboard/mouse access during a game, while I access the other computer. I setup 2 computers side-by-side, so that I can easily access internet/work and play games, sometimes simultaneously.

The netbook is a 2009 Lenovo s10 with atom N270. It smoothly plays every 720p video which I tried (with a good video player). But wont smoothly play 1080p. I encoded so many videos on that netbook. It's slow but it works, and never shutdowns due to overheating, even on hot summer days, encoding video at 100% cpu usage.


----------



## magicmike

Nice setups guys, i'll be posting up pictures of mine on friday, moved into an apartment for school and just started setting things up, computer isn't up there yet.


----------



## andrews2547

I got new additions like a pile'o'phones and a stanley knife, that and I also have a better camera


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Partol*


Impressive software.

But what if, during a game (using the right keyboard/mouse), I want to type something or click something with the left keyboard/mouse? Seems like I can only access one computer at a time with Synergy. I am not happy about temporarily losing keyboard/mouse access during a game, while I access the other computer. I setup 2 computers side-by-side, so that I can easily access internet/work and play games, sometimes simultaneously.

The netbook is a 2009 Lenovo s10 with atom N270. It smoothly plays every 720p video which I tried (with a good video player). But wont smoothly play 1080p. I encoded so many videos on that netbook. It's slow but it works, and never shutdowns due to overheating, even on hot summer days, encoding video at 100% cpu usage.


You can move it back and forth between each computer, just like if it was 1 computer with multiple monitors. That's faster than moving your hands to another mouse/kb.
BUT I think if your game is in full screen it will mess it up though.


----------



## Aximous

You can just press scroll lock and that disables the cursor moving to the others screens, that way it's completely fine with games.


----------



## wuddersup

My setup:


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuddersup;14622337*
> My setup: ~Snip~


Nice.








May I ask what desk you're using?


----------



## L1eutenant

That keyboard has the numbers etc. on the side? not the top... mm


----------



## waar

it's a filco majestouch 2 ninja

i was never a fan of the whole ninja keycaps tho, looks ugly IMO.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14624007*
> it's a filco majestouch 2 ninja
> 
> i was never a fan of the whole ninja keycaps tho, looks ugly IMO.


Really? I think it was a smart idea having the letters printed where you fingers won't touch them and wear them out.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14612231*
> Lenovo ideaPad s10e?
> 
> In Australia, NSW rolled out laptops to students and this was the one in 2009. It's so bad when they loaded all this filtering and security stuff onto it.


Yea, i have the new AMD fusion 2011 ones. i got the black teacher one.

I can surf whatever sites i want, but you can't install any programs on them!

Internet explorer sucks.


----------



## Rian

Just got back from see'ing friends up north and got my mobo back after a LONG rma. Now the station is back to how it should be, Just need to clean up.


----------



## EpicPie

Lol, Apple.


----------



## wuddersup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14623862*
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what desk you're using?


Thanks. It's an IKEA Jonas desk.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuddersup;14622337*
> My setup:


I haven't kept anything above my monitor ever since.... that day....

(nice setup







)


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuddersup;14622337*
> My setup:


nice setup. a the icing on the cake in a setup is a quality desk and especially chair.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Wudder, I love how clean your setup is.


----------



## HWI

Sweet chair wudder. Looks really similar to mine, but I don't have a headrest, so I'm jelly. I love the mesh backed chairs with cloth seats, a lot more comfy than leather imo.


----------



## blodflekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajmidd12;12917860*
> Not the greatest picture, but here is my computer setup. I'll take pics of the rest of my "Man Cave" later when I get home.


Love the blackwidow ultimate and Mamba!! Same as me


----------



## blooder11181

i really wanted a used imac/powermac g5
so far imac g3 and powermac g4 466


----------



## wuddersup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14626418*
> Sweet chair wudder. Looks really similar to mine, but I don't have a headrest, so I'm jelly. I love the mesh backed chairs with cloth seats, a lot more comfy than leather imo.


Thanks, and yeah I can't stand leather - at least not in the summer. Gets way too hot and sticky (TWSS). Mesh ftw!


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

I should have my setup picture'd by tonight - I'm moving my stuff into the truck right now. On my lappy for the time being.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;14626080*
> I haven't kept anything above my monitor ever since.... that day....


looooool


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuddersup;14626029*
> Thanks. It's an IKEA Jonas desk.


I used to have the same desk! I just moved and upgraded though.

Previous setup with the Ikea Jonas desk:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-1351.html#post12056452

New setup will be posted soon when I'm done with it.


----------



## Pendulum

I am really wanting to get some furniture from Ikea, but the closest store is 5 hours away.
I looked at their online store and the shipping for what I want is $199.99!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14631180*
> I am really wanting to get some furniture from Ikea, but the closest store is 5 hours away.
> I looked at their online store and the shipping for what I want is $199.99!


I'm in the same boat man. Spokane is about the only large city west of the Rockies that IKEA Doesn't have a store in.....


----------



## NKrader

Renton isn't that far?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I am really wanting to get some furniture from Ikea, but the closest store is 5 hours away.
I looked at their online store and the shipping for what I want is $199.99!










I got a good tip for you. Don't it might be cheap but its cheap for a reason. My flat that I'm renting was full of Ikea furniture, and the key word there is was. 3 months after moving in all of the furniture broke and I wasn't mistreating it either, they just fell apart. The only thing that is left is a small bedside table and that originally had 4 legs but when I put a cup of coffee on it one of the legs fell off and I got coffee all over the carpet.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I got a good tip for you. Don't it might be cheap but its cheap for a reason. My flat that I'm renting was full of Ikea furniture, and the key word there is was. 3 months after moving in all of the furniture broke and I wasn't mistreating it either, they just fell apart. The only thing that is left is a small bedside table and that originally had 4 legs but when I put a cup of coffee on it one of the legs fell off and I got coffee all over the carpet.


When we moved like 3-4 years ago we got all new furniture; 2 bunk beds, my parents bed, 3 dressers, 2 desks, entertainment center, 2 couches, living room table, dining room table..I think that's all. But it's all still perfectly fine right now, either you were very unlucky or I was very lucky..


----------



## XAnarchy

I'm in the market for the new desk, but everything they have at IKEA is crap. I'm half tempted to make it myself!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I'm in the market for the new desk, but everything they have at IKEA is crap. I'm half tempted to make it myself!


Even if you did get things from Ikea you would have to make it yourself lol


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

Is there a way to view only the images in this thread with out having to read any of the text? I'm looking to build my custom desk and looking for some inspiration =D


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14624089*
> Really? I think it was a smart idea having the letters printed where you fingers won't touch them and wear them out.


oh it's a good idea.

but i still think it looks ugly lol.

filco/diatec should just get doubleshot keycaps so they will last a little longer


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14633450*
> Even if you did get things from Ikea you would have to make it yourself lol


Lol sorry, I don't consider flat packs to be 'making it myself'.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14634343*
> oh it's a good idea.
> 
> but i still think it looks ugly lol.
> 
> filco/diatec should just get doubleshot keycaps so they will last a little longer


I don't see it being ugly in any way. I actually think it looks better.


----------



## waar

guess we'll agree to disagree

ah, i see you own one. explains why you're defending it. forget i said anything, was just an opinion.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14637859*
> guess we'll agree to disagree
> 
> ah, i see you own one. explains why you're defending it. forget i said anything, was just an opinion.


Okay.


----------



## csm725

I have the Ninja and it's quite functional and good-looking but I'm still getting PBT keys. =P


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14633419*
> I'm in the market for the new desk, but everything they have at IKEA is crap. I'm half tempted to make it myself!


Woah woah woah... Gallant.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14638503*
> I have the Ninja and it's quite functional and good-looking but I'm still getting PBT keys. =P


If you still want the printing on the side, you could ask Signature Plastics and see if they're willing to laser the lettering on the side. Would be interesting to see PBT versions of the ninja caps. I wonder what PBT backlit would be like. Hm...


----------



## 10halec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Woah woah woah... Gallant.


The Gallant is a favorited desk just about everywhere. Good choice to go with.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Woah woah woah... Gallant.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10halec*


The Gallant is a favorited desk just about everywhere. Good choice to go with.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


rage

Galant


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


rage

Galant


It's a very customizable desk, which is why there are so many options. Black glass, white glass, black wood, white wood, end oval piece, no end oval piece, V legs, T legs, etc.


----------



## csm725

I think he was correcting the spelling.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I think he was correcting the spelling.


Yes


----------



## gorb

I also hate seeing "woah" instead of the correct "whoa" but I'll just pick on one thing at a time


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Oh, lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I love the Gallann too such a great desk , woohaa


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14641363*
> rage
> 
> Galant


I knew i always spelt it wrong, but my first instinct was for 1 'l' so i chose differently.


----------



## XAnarchy

OMG THAT WOULD BE PERFECT! However I live in the land down under, so big desks aren't available. Kangaroo laws prevent nice big desks perhaps.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69836093#/S19836057/

I would totally buy that one though!


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*












What speakers are those?


----------



## tw33k

My new room


----------



## sexybastard

the pc in that pic is this one


----------



## hondajt

Went to Ikea and found a galant desk in the clearance section for $55 for just the table top. It was wednesday, so I got 50% off that. Then I bought 6 black legs at $3.50 each.

Cheap, sturdy and large. I'm happy.

I also took the Hutch off my old desk, and am just using the old desk temporarily till I can get my bedroom cleaned up.

View attachment 225312


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrExcite;14581403*
> *Here is my layout for the new system I built (see sig)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overhead, with daughter's boyfriends build, "Reventon"*


May I ask what desktop widgets those are for the clocks and calendar...gotta have them. Anyone?


----------



## snowful




----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


May I ask what desktop widgets those are for the clocks and calendar...gotta have them. Anyone?


It's rainmeter, but if you just want something liter get rainlendar.


----------



## KyadCK




----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;14670741*


Which one do you use to game? having the computer mounted under the desk right where you sit would be uncomfortable.

Very nice set up tho


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14671019*
> Which one do you use to game? having the computer mounted under the desk right where you sit would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Very nice set up tho


The TV in the middle is used for a variety of things including a 4th monitor, I game on the 21" just to the left of the amp. And thanks!


----------



## jellis142

Are you using a legal pad for your right-most mouse? Because I'm using a spiral notebook







That's a lot of technology on one desk.


----------



## MrExcite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash;14669900*
> May I ask what desktop widgets those are for the clocks and calendar...gotta have them. Anyone?


Here it is, 47 mb, should have everything in it I'm using.

http://www.divshare.com/download/15445738-45c

It's a .rmskin file, which Rainmeter should let you load thru RainThemes. Let me know if it worked for you !!


----------



## whocarez




----------



## gorb

cat


----------



## Boyboyd

Every good computer room needs a cat, or a dog.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;14658817*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pc in that pic is this one


Wow panoramic shot. Did you take those pics by hand and then edited it on a computer or do you have a tripod thing that will let you do it because I can't do panoramic shots by hand I find it impossible. I know that I would have to edit them but the pics that I take are always to high and to low and to far away rom each other to make it fit properly like you have it.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14676020*
> Wow panoramic shot. Did you take those pics by hand and then edited it on a computer or do you have a tripod thing that will let you do it because I can't do panoramic shots by hand I find it impossible. I know that I would have to edit them but the pics that I take are always to high and to low and to far away rom each other to make it fit properly like you have it.


It's a feature on some cameras. By th look of it, he/she did not use a tripod as there are bumps. But that is a non-edited panoramic shot.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14676151*
> It's a feature on some cameras. By th look of it, he/she did not use a tripod as there are bumps. But that is a non-edited panoramic shot.


The bumps are because the camera wasn't rotated around the lenses optic centre. The only real way to get around that is take much more photos than you need, crop heavily, or use a panoramic head on a tripod.

It's a great living space regardless though, lol.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14676151*
> It's a feature on some cameras. By th look of it, he/she did not use a tripod as there are bumps. But that is a non-edited panoramic shot.


Oh I see







I need something like that sometimes, but its not going to be worth the money if I get it because I will only use it once, unless I can get an app from the Nokia store for free for an n95.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14676020*
> Wow panoramic shot. Did you take those pics by hand and then edited it on a computer or do you have a tripod thing that will let you do it because I can't do panoramic shots by hand I find it impossible. I know that I would have to edit them but the pics that I take are always to high and to low and to far away rom each other to make it fit properly like you have it.


It was actually super easy to do. I have a tiny tripod I use to keep the camera still so the shots are clear with a low ISO. Then I just take pics of each area going left to right.

Then I use windows live photo gallery to create the panorama which it does automatically. I could have edited out the black parts but I like the way it looks with them lol

edit: here's another one I took of computer room at my apartment. The other one is at my parents house.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14675341*
> Every good computer room needs a cat, or a dog.


Bought a Australian Shepherd today. Pics to come tonight...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;14676772*
> It was actually super easy to do. I have a tiny tripod I use to keep the camera still so the shots are clear with a low ISO. Then I just take pics of each area going left to right.
> 
> Then I use windows live photo gallery to create the panorama which it does automatically. I could have edited out the black parts but I like the way it looks with them lol
> 
> edit: here's another one I took of computer room at my apartment. The other one is at my parents house.


Oh ok







I will probably do a panoramic shot when I find my other good speaker and get a new case for my little home made server (that doesn't work at the moment because I can't turn it on







I don't have any buttons on it)


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14676841*
> Oh ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably do a panoramic shot when I find my other good speaker and get a new case for my little home made server (that doesn't work at the moment because I can't turn it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any buttons on it)


you can turn it on if you don't have buttons. just connect the two power jumpers with a something metal. I just use a screw driver.

you know where you connect the POWER SW jumper on the mobo... you just need to make a momentary connection between the two pins.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;14676903*
> you can turn it on if you don't have buttons. just connect the two power jumpers with a something metal. I just use a screw driver.
> 
> you know where you connect the POWER SW jumper on the mobo... you just need to make a momentary connection between the two pins.


I know







the only problem with that is I don't any metal thing that's small enough to just make contact with the 2 pins that and I don't know which pins are for the power







it doesn't say on the board so I will have to look for a virtual manual for the mobo online.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14677092*
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem with that is I don't any metal thing that's small enough to just make contact with the 2 pins that and I don't know which pins are for the power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't say on the board so I will have to look for a virtual manual for the mobo online.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Here is a panaramic shot of my room. I used photoshop Automate tool to stitch them all together. Take no notice to the half phased deskchair and bed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sledge that's a VERY nice room. I'm loving the colors, I wanted something like that myself but it was a bit dark for my new place.

Still not 100% set up over here so I'm not posting photos yet. I've had a busy few weeks.


----------



## Draggin

After clearing out most of my computer stuff from my game room I am left with... this..










Better picture for ya'll.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14679249*
> Sledge that's a VERY nice room. I'm loving the colors, I wanted something like that myself but it was a bit dark for my new place.
> 
> Still not 100% set up over here so I'm not posting photos yet. I've had a busy few weeks.


Thanks. I had come back from my first year of college and wanted to repaint my room. I loved these colors because they go so well with all the tech in my room! When in bed, I don't even see the ourside edge of my TV because it just fades into the wall. I also found it funny that my TV I got later has the same color scheme, haha.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14679305*
> After clearing out most of my computer stuff from my game room I am left with... this..


Tabasco sauce, wakes you up when you need it most!


----------



## jellis142

Draggin, I love that you prefer Smoked over Original.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14676806*
> Bought a Australian Shepherd today. Pics to come tonight...


OoOH PLEASE!! I want one. Is it a puppy?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


you can turn it on if you don't have buttons. just connect the two power jumpers with a something metal. I just use a screw driver.

you know where you connect the POWER SW jumper on the mobo... you just need to make a momentary connection between the two pins.


I'm going to try that with a broken USB cable that I cut but the problem that I am having is that the manual doesn't say PWR SW or POWER SW the only options I have is PLED+, PLED-, PWERBNT#, GND on the top and HDLED+, HDLED-, GND, RESET# and DUMMY on the bottom and I don't know which ones to connect.

@everyone else. Sorry for going off topic I just don't see the point on starting a whole new thread for this.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Bought a Australian Shepherd today. Pics to come tonight...










May I ask what an Australian Shepherd is


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


May I ask what an Australian Shepherd is










It's a dog.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


It's a dog.












Well I obviously know that, more specific please


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*











Well I obviously know that, more specific please










A dog from Australia that helps shepherd heard sheep


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


A dog from Australia that helps shepherd heard sheep

















lol, you guys are no help. Ended up googling them, seem to be a border collie crossed with a blue heeler.... I hope you are willing to take them for a run every day, or hit a tennis ball over an oval a few times every day(I'd take the latter because I'm lazy







).


----------



## Jeshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14682806*
> I'm going to try that with a broken USB cable that I cut but the problem that I am having is that the manual doesn't say PWR SW or POWER SW the only options I have is PLED+, PLED-, PWERBNT#, GND on the top and HDLED+, HDLED-, GND, RESET# and DUMMY on the bottom and I don't know which ones to connect.
> 
> @everyone else. Sorry for going off topic I just don't see the point on starting a whole new thread for this.


PWERBNT and GND


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeshua;14683982*
> PWERBNT and GND


OK, got it powered on but there is a small problem, the HDD doesn't work







I have now lost $100s worth of music


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14682914*
> lol, you guys are no help. Ended up googling them, seem to be a border collie crossed with a blue heeler.... I hope you are willing to take them for a run every day, or hit a tennis ball over an oval a few times every day(I'd take the latter because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Sorry I couldnt respond in time to save you from that informative response







. It's technically a "miniature" Australian Shepherd so its a bit smaller. Didn't have the heart to get a regular one because I live in a town house. I compete in triathlons and needed a running buddy so hopefully she gets her fill of exercise. Ill post pictures when I get out of class, with my current set-up of course







.


----------



## kamikaze_

Sad day.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14684017*
> OK, got it powered on but there is a small problem, the HDD doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now lost $100s worth of music


use an external adapter or plug the hard drive into a known working computer, you should be able to retrieve your data that way.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14684017*
> OK, got it powered on but there is a small problem, the HDD doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now lost $100s worth of music


haha you own a PC and pay for music???









I feel for your loss!


----------



## vitality

just got a 13" macbook pro.. I love it!


----------



## pepejovi

Two words: Cable Management.

Otherwise, cooooool


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;14688088*
> Two words: Cable Management.
> 
> Otherwise, cooooool


..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14685556*
> haha you own a PC and pay for music???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for your loss!


I own both Mac and PC and yes I do pay for music, I don't pirate anything. I don't want to risk the police taking all my computer things away and getting a huge fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;14685444*
> use an external adapter or plug the hard drive into a known working computer, you should be able to retrieve your data that way.


I got it working now I just plugged in one of the broken 4 pin molex power things in





















but thanks for the advice anyway


----------



## kamikaze_

I go to youtube videos with the music I like, and sound record my desktop. Free MP3!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14689067*
> I go to youtube videos with the music I like, and sound record my desktop. Free MP3!


Playlist.com + firefox (with videodownloadhelper plugin) = real free mp3s in much better quality......


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14689268*
> Playlist.com + firefox (with videodownloadhelper plugin) = real free mp3s in much better quality......


NZBmatrix, NZBsrus, Warez-bb, Rapidshare and fileserve, All great places to.... share stuff...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14688326*
> I own both Mac and PC and yes I do pay for music, I don't pirate anything. I don't want to risk the police taking all my computer things away and getting a huge fine.
> 
> I got it working now I just plugged in one of the broken 4 pin molex power things in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for the advice anyway


Really glad you got your tunes back though!! If you send iTunes an email if you ever loose all your library they will allow you to download it all again, they don't like to do it due to royalties from the download but they will let you do it once and only once!







(Assuming iTunes due to Mac and PC)

BTW I dont pirate anything either, just download 320khz and 1080p Bluray stuff


----------



## kcuestag

Still waiting to see that dog HometownHero got!


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14689494*
> I dont pirate anything either, just download 320khz and 1080p stuff


That's still illegal though


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14689572*
> That's still illegal though


So, sound recording software should be illegal then?








Even with Xfire video recordings I can capture audio in the backround and convert it into a WMA or MP3 file.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14689572*
> That's still illegal though


I, how can I put this, don't care!









NWA said it best in thier song which I can't name on here due to swearing... Feck da Police! (irish version)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14689494*
> I dont pirate anything either, just download 320khz and 1080p Bluray stuff


I just had a look at the copyright laws and it seems that what you do it completely legal as long as no one other than you listens/watches it and you don't distribute it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14689628*
> I, how can I put this, don't care!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWA said it best in thier song which I can't name on here due to swearing... Feck da Police! (irish version)


Something the police coming straight from the underground young something got it bad because I'm brown lol I censored it myself


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14689610*
> So, sound recording software should be illegal then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with Xfire video recordings I can capture audio in the backround and convert it into a WMA or MP3 file.


That what you're doing is as naughty as me! You baddun!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14689639*
> I just had a look at the copyright laws and it seems that what you do it completely legal as long as no one other than you listens/watches it and you don't distribute it.


You sure?? Thats ACE!!


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14689628*
> I, how can I put this, don't care!


I never said I buy everything, since I don't care too, just pointed it out








The piracy (or downloading, w/e) is mostly based on country laws, I think.
In some countries no one cares about piracy.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14689640*
> You sure?? Thats ACE!!


I got the info from wikipedia so its 50/50


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14689639*
> I just had a look at the copyright laws and it seems that what you do it completely legal as long as no one other than you listens/watches it and you don't distribute it.


So if i download movies and music for myself - that's not illegal?
What about software, games etc?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14689508*
> Still waiting to see that dog HometownHero got!


Haha!!







Thought you Googled it!!!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14689721*
> So if i download movies and music for myself - that's not illegal?
> What about software, games etc?


If you live in Canada or the Nederlands you are fine!! (for music as long as you aren't paying for or selling it!)

Also why are the police, who don't come if you get robbed, going to worry about you and what you download??? Different story if your selling 5000 CD's/DVD's a week that becomes Organised crime!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14689721*
> So if i download movies and music for myself - that's not illegal?
> What about software, games etc?


It should still be legal.

I'm going to add something on topic now







in my new pics I have my lol server, small amount of PC games and a good ol' pile'o'phones.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14689792*
> It should still be legal.


What part of my question did you answer?








Cracking games and software can't be legal


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14689874*
> What part of my question did you answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking games and software can't be legal


I know that if you have a physical copy (or at least proof that you have paid for it) you can crack it. I play my games with a cracked exe files so they work without the CD/DVD in.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Still waiting to see that dog HometownHero got!


She is not photogenic, had to enlist the help of my girlfriend to capture her for a decent photo. I'll post setup pics after my stupid phone recharges


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14690088*


Cuteness!


----------



## Wheezo

Omg so cute. Shes's beautiful


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*












PUPPEH!!!!11!!!11!1!! lol


----------



## Remix65

b1itch looks good.


----------



## frickfrock999

Border Collie?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Border Collie?


lul


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Border Collie?


Miniature Australian Shepherd







. Been meaning to do a review of the audio system I put together this summer and she keeps sleeping next to my sub. I'm sure she'll show up in the Audiophile forum soon too.


----------



## waar

since we're posting dogs









my two (well i have a third but he never leaves his house unless it's to poop, pee or eat):








little dog didn't want to play.. so she threw a sock on him to make him mad lol.

and here she is spending the night with her buddy.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


since we're posting dogs










The little one doesnt seem amused, lol. Whats the brown dog's breed?


----------



## waar

second picture? no idea, he belongs to a girl i met at the park. she was just taking care of my dog for the night/day because i had to work the whole day.


----------



## Mootsfox

Was going to put it where my 22" sits now, but I didn't realize how badly my desk is warped in the center. I do not wish to find out if it can hold the weight of this 30"


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Was going to put it where my 22" sits now, but I didn't realize how badly my desk is warped in the center. I do not wish to find out if it can hold the weight of this 30"











Stand on top of the desk, if it can hold your weight, the desk is fine.
If you fall though then time to get a new desk.

I custom built my own desk and its how i tested to see how much weight it could hold. And im around 90kg.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Was going to put it where my 22" sits now, but I didn't realize how badly my desk is warped in the center. I do not wish to find out if it can hold the weight of this 30"

http://i.imgur.com/ruAYd.jpg


just add some bracing to the desk if you're worried


----------



## XAnarchy

I highly doubt that a 10kg monitor is going to break 3cm thick chipboard, unless its been underwater for the past week.


----------



## Boyboyd

You could always install a 90 degree bracket if the desk is up against the wall.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14693166*
> I highly doubt that a 10kg monitor is going to break 3cm thick chipboard, unless its been underwater for the past week.


It's 15kg.

My desk is a door that I cut (to fit into the wall) and stained. It's also cracked at that point.

It's actually really comfortable how it's set up now. Just played BC2 for about 4 hours.


----------



## Draggin

we should make a post your dogs thread


----------



## XAnarchy

I've got a 6 month old golden retreiver licking my fingers as im reading this. I totally agree.


----------



## 161029

Dogforum.net and Overclock.net combine!


----------



## XAnarchy

overclockeddog.net?

Retriever is going spastic up and down the hall, made me think of it lol.


----------



## Mattyd893

Computer rooms, think this guy took it a little bit too far!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/9567040.stm


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14695026*
> Computer rooms, think this guy took it a little bit too far!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/9567040.stm


Oh wow. Not my taste but wow.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14695006*
> Dogforum.net and Overclock.net combine!


But I know nothing of dogs... what a useful moderator I would be lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14695017*
> overclockeddog.net?
> 
> Retriever is going spastic up and down the hall, made me think of it lol.


Have to love when dogs do that, I want a border collie just for that reason


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14690088*
> She is not photogenic, had to enlist the help of my girlfriend to capture her for a decent photo. I'll post setup pics after my stupid phone recharges


Very nice!

I'm sure he would be a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14695042*
> Oh wow. Not my taste but wow.


Wow.....until you consider the social implications! If Geek truely is Chic.... that guy should be famous!


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draggin;14694654*
> we should make a post your dogs thread


Seconded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14691385*
> second picture? no idea, he belongs to a girl i met at the park. she was just taking care of my dog for the night/day because i had to work the whole day.


Well played, well played.


----------



## bllarkin

Finally got moved back into my office.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;14696503*
> Finally got moved back into my office.


Is that table from Ikea?


----------



## bllarkin

Yeah, it's a Vika Amon.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bllarkin;14696503*
> Finally got moved back into my office.


You sir have an amazing setup here...can i ask a question? Where did you get those star wars posters and are they framed? I have been trying to do something like that and yours is one of the best looking ones i have seen


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14695058*
> But I know nothing of dogs... what a useful moderator I would be lol
> 
> Have to love when dogs do that, I want a border collie just for that reason


I have a corgi that does that, and its fantastic and soooo random lolololol. My next dog will be a boarder collie without a question. They are the smartest dog AND one of the coolest dogs to train. I would get one now but im currently going through a selling process of my house to my mother so my next place has to let me have atleast one dog first


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Also...im totally down for the dog pictures....i love mine


----------



## bllarkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;14698004*
> You sir have an amazing setup here...can i ask a question? Where did you get those star wars posters and are they framed? I have been trying to do something like that and yours is one of the best looking ones i have seen


They are actually framed art from Blockbuster (from when my wife was working there). It's not paper, it's more of a plaster or something and the stuff painted on it then framed.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;14698113*
> I have a corgi that does that, and its fantastic and soooo random lolololol. My next dog will be a boarder collie without a question. They are the smartest dog AND one of the coolest dogs to train. I would get one now but im currently going through a selling process of my house to my mother so my next place has to let me have atleast one dog first


If I didnt live in a townhouse in a big city, I would have gotten a border collie in a heartbeat. Friend of mine who lives on a farm has 3 of them and they are some of the most well mannered, intelligent dogs I've ever seen. They have some weird 6th sense too; the girl he has kept a newborn lamb warm by laying next to it while the mother was giving birth to a second.

Edit: Current setup pictures. I actually own a Galant I just need to borrow someones car to move it from my friends house


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14698182*
> If I didnt live in a townhouse in a big city, I would have gotten a border collie in a heartbeat. Friend of mine who lives on a farm has 3 of them and they are some of the most well mannered, intelligent dogs I've ever seen. They have some weird 6th sense too; the girl he has kept a newborn lamb warm by laying next to it while the mother was giving birth to a second.
> 
> Edit: Current setup pictures. I actually own a Galant I just need to borrow someones car to move it from my friends house


You have a nice setup, looks nice and comfy. The Galant desk is def a good choice. My friend has had Boarder Collies all her life and usually 2-3 at a time. They are incredibley smart dogs....one of them is trained to open the fridge door and get a soda out....i didnt believe it till i saw it....O.O

Her boarder collie the one female she has is so good with other animals it makes me sick to my stomach....she cuddles with the one cat who recently had kittens whenever the momma cat is off somewhere the collie is laying close to the kittens. Its adorable.....lol

i want one
















You have a cute puppy in one of your pictures


----------



## Brad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;14698113*
> I have a corgi that does that, and its fantastic and soooo random lolololol. My next dog will be a boarder collie without a question. *They are the smartest dog AND one of the coolest dogs to train.* I would get one now but im currently going through a selling process of my house to my mother so my next place has to let me have atleast one dog first











Sorry, but that title goes to the German Shepard. But they shed like crazy and people are scared of them.


----------



## Akusho

I think Boxers are the best dogs







They are not angry (if not trained to be), stay like puppies all their life, very very smart, also less fur







. (All this refers to brown Boxers, I don't like tiger ones)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*










Sorry, but that title goes to the German Shepard. But they shed like crazy and people are scared of them.


What about a rhodesian ridgeback aka lion hunting dog.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


What about a rhodesian ridgeback aka lion hunting dog.


IMO being able to hunt lions is one thing, however the amount of training a German Shepard can take in is incredible. Thus why they are the most common breed of dog used by police.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L1eutenant*


IMO being able to hunt lions is one thing, however the amount of training a German Shepard can take in is incredible. Thus why they are the most common breed of dog used by police.


Agreed. The next dog we get was going to be a german shephard but people here have raised good points, and I wouldn't mind getting another collie/australian shephard, something medium sized.

The retreiver we have isn't very big yet, but big enough so when he sits on you to cuddle it can hurt lol


----------



## giecsar

Everyone, stay on topic..


----------



## BlackVenom

My current set up:









Simple, no? lol. Note my 10" bass tube aka foot rest. Neighbors don't like it....


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Everyone, stay on topic..


We were. There was a dog in his setup, so we were discussing said part of his setup. My setup includes a dog also. Does yours? Your probably just jealous because your setup doesn't include a dog!


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Agreed. The next dog we get was going to be a german shephard but people here have raised good points, and I wouldn't mind getting another collie/australian shephard, something medium sized.

The retreiver we have isn't very big yet, but big enough so when he sits on you to cuddle it can hurt lol


We have a German Shepard, but like any dog, unless you train them well there just another dog.

My parents refused to take him to training and he is very disobedient.

And on topic: i will be cleaning my room this weekend and i might finally post a few pictures.


----------



## kamikaze_

He must not like dogs. Maybe got hounded down and viciously bit? Need a kleenex, giecsar? My dogs bark a lot, but would not even harm a fly though.


----------



## XAnarchy

I can't even get my dog to bark when theres someone at the door. He randomly barks at the wind when its not windy. He gets so excited everytime he can see someone at the door and starts crying.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I can't even get my dog to bark when theres someone at the door. He randomly barks at the wind when its not windy. He gets so excited everytime he can see someone at the door and starts crying.


If he's still a young dog then throw shoes at him(or near him, your choice. I threw near), I've found they stop real quick if you do that.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


If he's still a young dog then throw shoes at him(or near him, your choice. I threw near), I've found they stop real quick if you do that.


Lmao, when my dog barks I squirt water on him from a spray bottle.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


If he's still a young dog then throw shoes at him(or near him, your choice. I threw near), I've found they stop real quick if you do that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


Lmao, when my dog barks I squirt water on him from a spray bottle.


Try doing these to a German Shepard.

I have to wrestle him away from the door when someone is there...

Oh and when i cover my face when i get home to see what his reaction is, he barks like crazy, then when you move closer the bloody girl runs the other way....


----------



## jellis142

If my dog ever barks out of turn, I stare at her as hard as I can, like piercing her skull with my gaze.

If she stares off in a different direction, she got the message. And when I say stares off, imagine a Chihuahua sitting on a carpet. Her body is facing you, but she her head is tilted in such a way that you are barely in her peripherals at all times.


----------



## XAnarchy

Lol i said I CAN'T get my dog to bark. He just cries like a girl. Not very protective lol "OOOH! A man with a gun! Pat me!!!!!"


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14703652*
> Lol i said I CAN'T get my dog to bark. He just cries like a girl. Not very protective lol "OOOH! A man with a gun! Pat me!!!!!"


Mine barks but is just like yours in the pat me part.. and its a German Shepard...WTH?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Temporary computer-less setup, get!










(No dog, sorry...







)


----------



## TheYonderGod

+1 for overclockeddog.net

After 5 minutes of trying to get him to stay still,









He's a pitbull german shepherd mix.


----------



## 420Assassin

New Puppy







Male Rotty


----------



## XAnarchy

AWW Cutest!

@Xyro TR1 - What speakers/amp are you using?


----------



## EpicPie

@ 420, your puppy is soooo cute. :3


----------



## Boyboyd

I was bitten by my friend's rottweiler earlier this month, it was only playing but it really hurt. Almost healed now.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14706456*
> I was bitten by my friend's rottweiler earlier this month, it was only playing but it really hurt. Almost healed now.


he is in a biting phase ans has those sharp baby teeth.. only have had for 2 weeks now almost but he doesn't as much. Still goes after pant legs while walking tho


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14703872*
> Temporary computer-less setup, get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No dog, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sick rig yo.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14705540*
> @Xyro TR1 - What speakers/amp are you using?


The amp is a Lepai-branded Tripath TA2020. The speakers are Pioneers from like '98, I'd have to check the model. They actually sound _really good_ for what they are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14706512*
> Sick rig yo.


I _am_ captain ghetto-rig! Should've seen my sick cardboard fan ducting on my first build ever (and its electrical-tape cable sleeves!). I should've won an award.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Assassin;14706508*
> he is in a biting phase ans has those sharp baby teeth.. only have had for 2 weeks now almost but he doesn't as much. Still goes after pant legs while walking tho


You're lucky, I'm waiting patiently for my puppy to stop teething. Out of all the toys and chewies I've gotten her, she still prefers my carpet and my chair legs







.


----------



## jach11

LOL my puppy will always act like a 5 month old







. She turned 1 in May. Ma little beagle







She's in my avatar. She is one strong beagle...


----------



## staryoshi

Our rottweiler was a big baby and super friendly - They are sturdy, reliable dogs









Our chocolate lab has the biggest paws I've ever seen on a dog his size...

The most rambunctious dog I've ever owned was a white German shepherd... a little ball of renewable energy.


----------



## jach11

Lol when my parents lived in poland they always had dogs and one day a little skinny german shepherd followed them home from the park and my parents took her in. That night she growled at my brother while in bed (he was only 6 years old) so my parents took her to the shelter and my mother felt bad so they came back the next day and my brother was watching her behind a 10-14FT gate and she just jumped and climbed over the gate and jumped onto my brother and licked him to death







. She was the best dog ever my family tells me. They lived in front of a park so if it was raining they would just let her go and she could do her "Business" and would come back.they could walk her off leash all day long. She came when called and i wish i could have had the experience. They had another little dog that was just evil. Samantha (the german shepherd) would easily kill the small dog.She never had any training done. That was my families "Personal Lassie"


----------



## MrExcite

*Dog Removed*

Nothing to see here . . .


----------



## Madman340

Maybe you guys should register here.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

i love my moms german shepard...his name is Chewy Bittems and pretty much my moms adopted son...this dog is ridiculous but he is a rock solid 185 pounds 9 year old...but h doesnt listen to me...only my mom....lol


----------



## gonX

I hate to be a buzzkill, but please keep dog-only pictures out of this thread.


----------



## Evenger14

I just bought a Hanspree 20" Monitor, waiting on it to get here then I'll post a new pic. I'm also hoping to get a Hyper 212+ for my CPU, and I would love to get a Ikea Galant Corner Desk.


----------



## mannyfc

whats with the dogs lol, anyways, heres my setup, trying to get rid of my 460's to get another 480 an dbe back in surround, heres my gf ordering makeup lol, i thought she looked cute ... dwarfed by monitors lol


----------



## gorb

does she have an extra toe?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14709607*
> does she have an extra toe?


motion blur ... maybe


----------



## mannyfc

lmao omg , no but it sure does look like it lol, droid x camera....is terrible


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;14709595*
> whats with the dogs lol, anyways, heres my setup, trying to get rid of my 460's to get another 480 an dbe back in surround, heres my gf ordering makeup lol, i thought she looked cute ... dwarfed by monitors lol


LOL at the astroglide in the picture, hahahahaha.


----------



## staryoshi

Must resist commentation on desktop (literal desktop - not PC) content.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14709719*
> LOL at the astroglide in the picture, hahahahaha.


OMG... How did i miss that ?








Havin Fun?


----------



## matthiggins7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14709719*
> LOL at the astroglide in the picture, hahahahaha.


Win.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14709719*
> LOL at the astroglide in the picture, hahahahaha.


God bless america !


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14709719*
> LOL at the astroglide in the picture, hahahahaha.


----------



## gorb

lube makes things convenient, nothing wrong with having easy access


----------



## Madmagudaman

Got my dual monitors running:










Dual Samsung 52" and my sigrig

Great for photo and video editing from across the room.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14709977*
> lube makes things convenient, nothing wrong with having easy access


Yes... Very true


----------



## mannyfc

holy crap those are huge lol


----------



## whocarez

Painted my desk white, I think it looks way cleaner then plain black ^_^


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmagudaman*


Got my dual monitors running:










Dual Samsung 52" and my sigrig

Great for photo and video editing from across the room.



OH... MY... GOD... I have a 55" and had access to a 60" not long ago. I had wanted to do this but I didn't have the furniture to do it.


----------



## XSCounter

Here is my setup..


----------



## Madmagudaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


OH... MY... GOD... I have a 55" and had access to a 60" not long ago. I had wanted to do this but I didn't have the furniture to do it.


I used some 1900's antique table with inset leather, probably not the best idea, but they are identical! The roomy gave me quite a rash of ... but it was worth it!


----------



## Brad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSCounter*


Here is my setup..











Love this desk, probably costs less than mine did too







Nice setup though


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmagudaman*


Got my dual monitors running:










Dual Samsung 52" and my sigrig

Great for photo and video editing from across the room.


WOW 104" of PSP lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


We were. There was a dog in his setup, so we were discussing said part of his setup. My setup includes a dog also. Does yours? Your probably just jealous because your setup doesn't include a dog!


I plugged my dog directly into a PCI slot.

lol jk I don't have a dog


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14710643*
> I plugged my dog directly into a PCI slot.
> 
> lol jk I don't have a dog






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI-pct3zy18[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## jach11

i want one of those...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*








lol wut. Why would anyone want to make something like that.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


lol wut. Why would anyone want to make something like that.


To sell it for $10 and make a few thousand off of something that costs pennies to make? Lol...


----------



## odin2free

Hahahh genious...

Shazam Thought to post how it will be for the next four months...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


To sell it for $10 and make a few thousand off of something that costs pennies to make? Lol...


That's is a good enough reason lol.

Now back on topic here a picture of my complete lol server (name of one of my rigs).


----------



## Remix65

eh excuse me.... one more off topic

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/442710...als/?GT1=43001


----------



## PringlesInisde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter;14710154*
> Here is my setup..


wers your center speaker //isnt tht the logitech X-540 5.1?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14711514*
> eh excuse me.... one more off topic
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44271018/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/?GT1=43001


Brought a tear to my eye


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14711514*
> eh excuse me.... one more off topic
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44271018/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/?GT1=43001


Good God that was sad...


----------



## Evenger14

That was sad, but it's amazing how dogs are like that..


----------



## [H]

Moved back home, finally have some space
















edit: gotta love the gutter


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[H];14713479*


I have that same pad and keyboard. Awesomeness, huh?

Old picture, but that is the best view I got of the top of my desk at the moment.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice, SLI 465's.









I'm saving up to pickup a second 465 to go SLI my self.


----------



## csm725

I'm gonna sell of the 460 and go 560ti SLI.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14717099*
> Nice, SLI 465's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saving up to pickup a second 465 to go SLI my self.


I need to get a separate radiator or a thick triple 120mm radiator and some Swiftech MCW80 blocks for the GPUs. 800MHz core on 465's, they idle at 55 C. with 65% fan speed. 83% fan speed with maxed out L4D2 I get around 79 C.


----------



## EpicPie

I run 800/1600 on core/shader and 3800(1900) on memory 24/7. My max load temp is 60c for my 465.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14718005*
> I need to get a separate radiator or a thick triple 120mm radiator and some Swiftech MCW80 blocks for the GPUs. 800MHz core on 465's, they idle at 55 C. with 65% fan speed. 83% fan speed with maxed out L4D2 I get around 79 C.


That's bad









They are designed to take much more heat than that, a word of advice, don't treat GPU's like CPU's temps wise.


----------



## kamikaze_

My computer crashes when the cards reach 90+ C. I keep them under 80's on FurMark (Multi GPU), and there has been no crash for a straight hour.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Izvire, Superlux headphones?

Also, clean setup. I like it.


----------



## staryoshi

Reference GTX465, 470, and 480s run quite hot and loud. The GTX570 and 580 are better, but still too loud for my taste. The thermal thresholds are high, so health issues should not start to appear until you exceed 95C. nVidia really hit a home run on the GTS450, GTX460, GTX550 Ti, and GTX560 reference heatsinks, though. They run cool & quiet.

I should be making an Ikea run to pick up a Galant desk and some shelving... I'll post pictures of the new office once I get everything put together


----------



## EpicPie

Non-reference heatsink design 465's had good cooling. I know the stock cooling on the Palit GTX 465's were excellent.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14718815*
> Reference GTX465, 470, and 480s run quite hot and loud. The GTX570 and 580 are better, but still too loud for my taste. The thermal thresholds are high, so health issues should not start to appear until you exceed 95C. nVidia really hit a home run on the GTS450, GTX460, GTX550 Ti, and GTX560 reference heatsinks, though. They run cool & quiet.


Does AC make an acelero xtreme for thos cards, it works a treat on my HD HD5970, dropped my temps by over 20 degrees. No good for SLI/Crossfire though as the air isn't vented out of the case and one one card effectively cooks the other!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14719389*
> Does AC make an acelero xtreme for thos cards, it works a treat on my HD HD5970, dropped my temps by over 20 degrees. No good for SLI/Crossfire though as the air isn't vented out of the case and one one card effectively cooks the other!


Yep. They have Accelero Xtreme models available that will work with many 400 and 500 series cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=accelero+xtreme&x=0&y=0


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14718297*
> @ Izvire, Superlux headphones?
> 
> Also, clean setup. I like it.


Sennheiser HD 215


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14719807*
> Sennheiser HD 215


For some reason Superlux HD 668B's came to mind when I saw your headphones. LOL


----------



## HarryBnBad

New at this. Thought a Black case would look better....


----------



## HWI

Here's where the magic happens. Yeah that's a $30 folding table, can't beat it.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14722514*
> Here's where the magic happens. Yeah that's a $30 folding table, can't beat it.
> *snip*


nice shark, Ian


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14723758*
> nice shark, Ian


I wouldn't have seen it if you didn't mention that lol


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14723758*
> nice shark, Ian


i have one of those on my desk at work. I got it in Ocean City


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14723822*
> I wouldn't have seen it if you didn't mention that lol


Nor would I have.







Pretty cool.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14723758*
> nice shark, Ian


Thanks man. Good eye on the shark and the name. I've had that wooden name thing for about 20 years now and the shark for probably about 12 years.


----------



## EpicPie

Dual monitor swag again, yee.


----------



## Evenger14

Doesn't that get uncomfortable looking up at the monitors?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14727273*
> Dual monitor swag again, yee.


Your neck has to hurt, unless you have an adnormally long back LOL!

I would place the monitors at eye level, that would be perfect.


----------



## RainMotorsports

Will be rearranged and crowded by the time the desktop is done and the monitors are here.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

My hangout/gaming spot. Nth beats 1v1 Fifa in a room with ur frens.


----------



## Saucee

I'm trying to add lights above my monitors to make it look cool n' stuff.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee;14727836*


Erm, don't you only have 1 video card?


----------



## Saucee

Yeah, it's just the mobo I have. Just reppin,







. Gettin my second one soon though.


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14727890*
> Erm, don't you only have 1 video card?


Whats wrong with only 1 video card and only 2 monitors lol. My laptops pos 9800M is driving 2 at the moment one watching an HD movie while the other is browsing the web.

Its not like he had crysis going, nor would you want your screen split in the middle (ie 2 screens versus 3).


----------



## Saucee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports;14727934*
> Whats wrong with only 1 video card and only 2 monitors lol. My laptops pos 9800M is driving 2 at the moment one watching an HD movie while the other is browsing the web.
> 
> Its not like he had crysis going, nor would you want your screen split in the middle (ie 2 screens versus 3).


Oh yeah, never gaming on two. That's silly, whenever I game I set my setup to one monitor and turn my second one off. It's only for browsing and stuff, very usefull.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports;14727934*
> Whats wrong with only 1 video card and only 2 monitors lol. My laptops pos 9800M is driving 2 at the moment one watching an HD movie while the other is browsing the web.
> 
> Its not like he had crysis going, nor would you want your screen split in the middle (ie 2 screens versus 3).


lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14727724*
> Doesn't that get uncomfortable looking up at the monitors?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14727741*
> Your neck has to hurt, unless you have an adnormally long back LOL!
> 
> I would place the monitors at eye level, that would be perfect.


I'm 6'3. Even when im slouching, my head is still directly facing my monitors, I don't have to look up to view them.


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saucee;14727836*
> I'm trying to add lights above my monitors to make it look cool n' stuff.


See pic below.


----------



## bnmbnm

del


----------



## Wiremaster

The best I have at the moment. No small amount of Ikea love in that picture.

Before anyone asks:
Chair
Table
Keyboard
Mouse
Mouse Pad
Headphones


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14729280*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best I have at the moment. No small amount of Ikea love in that picture.
> 
> Before anyone asks:
> Chair
> Table
> Keyboard
> Mouse
> Mouse Pad
> Headphones


Nice set up. By the way where can I get a chair, table, keyboar, mouse pad and those headphones. lol jk I like that set up nice and clean


----------



## Konkistadori

Visiting this thread after few months i guess.. Searching for some cool and nice desktop setups.. But there werent much of those.. And after few pages... Puppies







So now i have to go get a puppy and forget tidying up this damn room... Thanks alot!

But i cant really take care of any animals... I dont have time and space... So back into that cleaning operation









Will post pics sooon... After i have done some quick headphone stand


----------



## kDubya

Here's mine: (forgive me for the plain walls, I'm a bachelor!)


----------



## iCrap

At first i was like why is the desk in the middle of the room, but now i see why. Nice...

Here is mine for now.


----------



## Pwizzle




----------



## HometownHero

May be the first computer set up I've seen with hard-wood floors, well done.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pwizzle*












Where did you get that GTA IV poster? I know that it would be on the back of a map but the map that came with my copy of GTA IV had the city map on one side and the subway map on the other.

EDIT: Not the EFLC one I already got one of those.


----------



## Pwizzle

@Hometownhero Thanks haha im planning to move soon, so the floors might change








@andrews2457 -the GTA IV poster came with my PC version of the game


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwizzle;14732330*
> @Hometownhero Thanks haha im planning to move soon, so the floors might change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @andrews2457 -the GTA IV poster came with my PC version of the game


Oh ok







is GTA IV glitch on AMD/ATI like I have read about on the internet or do you play it in a Intel/nVidia rig.


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my studio/room a bit. lol


----------



## magicmike




----------



## karma police

My room


----------



## HometownHero

I have to know where you got the cardboard robot. He is the background on my phone right now.


----------



## gorb

just search for a danbo figure, you could probably find one sold online


----------



## /Ben

I just finished this side of the room today:




























I hve bought a couch/sofa, put it where my bed used to be, and out my bed on the desks old spot. Without a desk, I hooked my PC up to my TV via a 3 meter DVI -> HDMI cable. Reorgaized all the wiring etc. I'm very happy with the end result. All I need to do now is replace my left KEF speaker, I blew it up a couple of weeks ago with my new HK 3490.


----------



## xJavontax

Terribad phone pic incoming









The LG Rumor Touch takes awful pictures. Anyway, here's my desk right now. Browsing OCN when I should be working on Physics homework lol. Oh and my new PC!


----------



## EpicPie

@ /Ben, love your room setup, looks clean and cozy.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14744468*
> Terribad phone pic incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LG Rumor Touch takes awful pictures. Anyway, here's my desk right now. Browsing OCN when I should be working on Physics homework lol. Oh and my new PC!


Go back a few pages and look at my photos taken with a Blackberry the quality is a lot worse than yours lol. Nice PC case what is it called? I might get one.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14744525*
> Go back a few pages and look at my photos taken with a Blackberry the quality is a lot worse than yours lol. Nice PC case what is it called? I might get one.


For some reason I can't see them, I get an error that said invalid attachment. It's probably just my internet connection though, it sucks.

Thanks, the case is a Thermaltake V4 and it's pretty inexpensive for what you get. The cable management is also pretty nice too, here's a pic of me trying to organize the cables while I was building it. All that's missing in the pic is my video card and wifi adapter, both of which don't require power cables so no additional cables are in there other than what's in the pic.








It was my first time doing cable management, and I think it doesn't look half bad. Though I'm sure someone who knows what they're doing could do a much better job.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## BLKKROW

@Anth0789

Looks good for the space you have.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14744742*
> For some reason I can't see them, I get an error that said invalid attachment. It's probably just my internet connection though, it sucks.
> 
> Thanks, the case is a Thermaltake V4 and it's pretty inexpensive for what you get. The cable management is also pretty nice too, here's a pic of me trying to organize the cables while I was building it. All that's missing in the pic is my video card and wifi adapter, both of which don't require power cables so no additional cables are in there other than what's in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first time doing cable management, and I think it doesn't look half bad. Though I'm sure someone who knows what they're doing could do a much better job.


I haven't bothered with cable management lol. I will probably sort mine out tomorrow and my pics are saying invalid attachment because I took them off







I deleted the pictures from both my PC and phone but I can tell you that they looked like they were taken with a digital camera from 1999.


----------



## WORLDs

Current gamestation in ma room.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;14745106*


Two 360s? really?


----------



## Mootsfox

Kicked roommate out. I have an office now. Also for the first time since I've owned a computer, it's not in my bedroom.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14745369*
> Kicked roommate out. I have an office now. Also for the first time since I've owned a computer, it's not in my bedroom.


If a health and safety person from the UK saw that they would go crazy lol


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14745458*
> If a health and safety person from the UK saw that they would go crazy lol


What the power cords? Bah! My actual room is worse right now as there's like 6 boxes of records, the HP monitor box and a box filled with games spread out around the floor.

I started cleaning up after taking that picture.










Gonna wall mount the power bar and the access point soon.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14745369*


what's with the wall-facing monitors?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;14745915*
> what's with the wall-facing monitors?


Some are dead, some are waiting for a home, all are for sale. They go up on a popular auction site soon (except for the 23" in my sig)


----------



## Dominant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14737590*
> Updated my studio/room a bit. lol


The BCD3000 was my first bit of DJ gear as well. Did you get yours to work well? Mine was just never ending frustration.

I spent a bit of cash since then and ended up with this setup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just got my little computer area/DJ booth setup again last week.

Had to since I got my new MBP last week.

Please excuse the Logitech speakers, they are next on the list to be replaced.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Staying at my parents' house in my sister's old room until I get my house. :/

Temporary setup:


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominant;14746745*
> The BCD3000 was my first bit of DJ gear as well. Did you get yours to work well? Mine was just never ending frustration.
> 
> I spent a bit of cash since then and ended up with this setup:
> *snip*
> 
> Just got my little computer area/DJ booth setup again last week.
> 
> Had to since I got my new MBP last week.
> 
> Please excuse the Logitech speakers, they are next on the list to be replaced.


My BCD3000 works perfectly fine with Traktor Pro 2.

My midi controller is only my at home setup as I can't afford my own professional gear until I get a job.

Whenever im at my sisters house I spin on her Technic 1210's and Rane TTM 57SL mixer + Serato.

Also, instead of getting a S4 controller you could have gotten used CDJ's and a decent mixer for the price which would be a lot better.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14746756*
> Staying at my parents' house in my sister's old room until I get my house. :/


What's the fox watching in 3D?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14747004*
> What's the fox watching in 3D?


Eeeeverything!~


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;14745106*


I used to own that desk. I had to take the top platforms off to fit two 24" Samsung ToC monitors... it was a tight fit







I got plenty of use out of that bad boy before I moved and left it behind.

I just set up the Galant corner left desk, and man is it sturdy/massive/clean/awesome. I'll post pictures tomorrow after I set up my girlfriend's new desk. I picked hers up at American Furniture Warehouse for $50









http://www.afwonline.com/furniture/home-office/rta-desks/black-l-desk-with-monitor-shelf-2636


----------



## Dominant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14746980*
> Also, instead of getting a S4 controller you could have gotten used CDJ's and a decent mixer for the price which would be a lot better.


Im not sure about that, to get CDJ's that can do everything the S4 can you wouldn't want to go any lower than an old set of 1000 mk3's or some 900's which would cost over $2000 used with a cheap mixer. The S4 only cost me $900 and included Traktor Pro 2.


----------



## Remix65

dont know what to do with the djm707.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominant;14747575*
> Im not sure about that, to get CDJ's that can do everything the S4 can you wouldn't want to go any lower than an old set of 1000 mk3's or some 900's which would cost over $2000 used with a cheap mixer. The S4 only cost me $900 and included Traktor Pro 2.


At one point I was looking for a traktor driver and this bad boy is the doggies IMO...










Serato version:










The bottem of a laptop slides under this and leaves the screen sticking up, the serato version works with traktor but only 2 decks. watch the video here!

Pioneer AWSOMENESS!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14744490*
> @ /Ben, love your room setup, looks clean and cozy.


It is.


----------



## Steggy

So here is the main TV area. Filled with furniture from the past years, frankenstein'd into one set. The TV is a 42" Panasonic plasma that I got for $240. TV stand was a...custom stand designed to be used with an old 2004 Sony 50" LCD, that TV bit the dust, luckily the TV stand works fine with the new TV. Has nothing too special hooked up to it. An Xbox 360 slim 4gb/wii/dreamcast, sound outputs to the antec rockus 2.1 speakers. Also have the wireless mixamp set up there in case private listening for gaming is needed.








Bookcase has some xbox 360 game cases and Wii games. All of my 360/xbox games/dvd's are in the cd case on top of the bookshelf.








Other side of the room is my computer area obv








My mini fridge acts as my dry bar. Glasses, corkscrew/accessories, and some liquor on top, mixers, soft drinks, four loko, chilled liquor/wine inside. Graveyard of vodka on the window sill.








Xbox 360 "pro" with wired mixamps. Keep the A40's and cables in the desk drawer.








The desktop. I've sort of set up a little streaming station, splitters/capture card/cables are behind the desk on the ground, audio goes into audio mixer, audio mixer goes into computer. HD595's used for monitoring...there's a lamp...and a logitech G5/icemat/lenovo keyboard. The desk is really nice though, early 1900's office desk, restained and all that jazz. Solid as hell.

Think that says about everything.


----------



## HometownHero

^^ How is crystal skull vodka? And where did you get that headphone stand?


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14750815*
> ^^ How is crystal skull vodka? And where did you get that headphone stand?


Anytime I see one of those headphone stands, I think of it as one of those banana holders you hand a little group on bananas on.


----------



## XAnarchy

I need to make a headphone stand. I'm currently making a new desk at the moment, which is why I'm on the phone. So when its done I will post some pics







its going to be epic.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Korruptive

I need a new desk that extends over to the door with enough space to set up a couple of game consoles and preferably some drawers.

Any ideas/links?

Current setup here


----------



## XAnarchy

Just buy a large flat desk. Half computer half console and build/buy a storage unit for the consoles, so they're stacked ontop of each other,to minimise room, on the desk or below.


----------



## MooCwzRck

poor quality, sorry, but that's my current set-up!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptive;14755678*
> I need a new desk that extends over to the door with enough space to set up a couple of game consoles and preferably some drawers.
> 
> Any ideas/links?


Go for Z-Line if you want to get a bit fancy, or Galant corner desk since they are so popular.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422;14750880*
> Anytime I see one of those headphone stands, I think of it as one of those banana holders you hand a little group on bananas on.


I am actually using one from Bed, Bath, and Beyond right now, hahaha. It's not a bad stand really but it does look slightly out of place.


----------



## La Soapy

Yeah the new Adobe Photoshop CS5 has a feature for an automatic panorama. It even worked with a shot that I did just using my hands and guessing.


----------



## XAnarchy

My response to IKEA not selling the galant in Australia. 2x 210cm x 90cm x 3cm solid timber. This is only half and is just a dummy fit, going to be sanded and stained later today. Rest of the room is a complete mess lol. Will post more pics when its completed. Picture is from my SGS2


----------



## guitarisawesome

Picked up a 20 dollar desk off of craiglist. It's a drafting desk, but i used the upper part as wire management since i wouldn't use the swivel aspect. So I;
-mounted my router/wireless underneath the center
-put the main power connections into the right side drawer
-wired all the USB connections (wireless keyboard, wireless mouse and webcam) through said drawer and out back directly on the center/back of the monitor

Then i ran the speaker chords/wires up the backside of one of the legs and over across to the speaker points on the desk and to the power chord in the drawer.

The only wire you see on the desk is the connection to my wacom tablet. So overall...the scrappy $20 craiglist drafting desk was a success (for wire management at least).


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarisawesome;14767857*
> Picked up a 20 dollar desk off of craiglist. It's a drafting desk, but i used the upper part as wire management since i wouldn't use the swivel aspect. So I;
> -mounted my router/wireless underneath the center
> -put the main power connections into the right side drawer
> -wired all the USB connections (wireless keyboard, wireless mouse and webcam) through said drawer and out back directly on the center/back of the monitor
> 
> Then i ran the speaker chords/wires up the backside of one of the legs and over across to the speaker points on the desk and to the power chord in the drawer.
> 
> The only wire you see on the desk is the connection to my wacom tablet. So overall...the scrappy $20 craiglist drafting desk was a success (for wire management at least).


Is that gun on the desk also? lol


----------



## guitarisawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;14767888*
> Is that gun on the desk also? lol


Hahahahaha! It's just a prop gun, but it's fun to see people's reactions to it.


----------



## Remix65

nice speakers.

i would've liked to see what the set up looks from the side.


----------



## staryoshi

I finally got my Ikea Galant corner desk







I'm in the process of setting up the office still - I will update when I get the rest of the room finished.

I do plan on getting a table extension for the left-hand side and possibly the add-on shelf for the right side. This desk is built like a tank and it looks great









*Edit* - Attached a picture that shows the cable management.


----------



## guitarisawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14767976*
> nice speakers.
> 
> i would've liked to see what the set up looks from the side.


Altec Lansing and they are AWESOME! My girlfriend had them sitting around and immediately swapped those over to the computer. Haha! Here's the side view.


----------



## snoball

The setups here always make me think my setup sucks. You guys got some nice rooms.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;14768872*
> The setups here always make me think my setup sucks. You guys got some nice rooms.


Same here... Especially right now since I'm in between my apartment and a new house.

Once I get said new house, however, it's gonna (hopefully) be epic.


----------



## XAnarchy

Your setup doesn't suck man, you do however NEED to get a better monitor.

You've got to look at things in relative perspective. How old are you? Have you been working your ass off for the past 10 years to get where you are? I bet most/some of the people on here have been.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I finally got my Ikea Galant corner desk







I'm in the process of setting up the office still - I will update when I get the rest of the room finished.

I do plan on getting a table extension for the left-hand side and possibly the add-on shelf for the right side. This desk is built like a tank and it looks great









*Edit* - Attached a picture that shows the cable management.











Lovin the new digs Yoshi


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


The setups here always make me think my setup sucks. You guys got some nice rooms.


i've been getting a lot of ideas off this thread. 
i started off with a very lame set up but now i'm in the middle. it'll take a while til i update my sig and take pictures.


----------



## staryoshi

Danke, Totford. I should be able to post pics of the whole room by tomorrow... I have to set up the dining room table today and figure out what goes into the other corner of this room... I'm thinking a futon may, then I'll have a quiet place for reading


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Danke, Totford. I should be able to post pics of the whole room by tomorrow... I have to set up the dining room table today and figure out what goes into the other corner of this room... I'm thinking a futon may, then I'll have a quiet place for reading










Awesome. I did a bit of setup revamp as well. So I may have some new picks by next week.

My laptop's mobo died out on me so I was forced to cannibalize my LCD so it fit on the coffee table so I can actually use my rig.


----------



## staryoshi

About time you whipped out the desktop and made it work







We need to game later if possible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


About time you whipped out the desktop and made it work







We need to game later if possible.


I'll be hitting ~2 weeks without Net. So I'll need to hunker down and get a few things finished up (you already know what.)

After that, I plan to TF2, Mass Effect, and just about every other game in existence to my hearts content.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My new setup is finally coming together. All that's left is neatening up my PC wiring, but my wife lost an extension cord I bought. -____- I'll probably just post photos later today pre-wire management and again after neatening it up to compare.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;14768872*
> The setups here always make me think my setup sucks. You guys got some nice rooms.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14772121*
> Your setup doesn't suck man, you do however NEED to get a better monitor.


A 1440x900 pixels display with a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570?








You kind of figured someone getting a rig like that together, a higher resolution monitor would come into play. 1920x1080 with my games maxed on my GTX 465's in SLI @ 85% fan speed on Precision is enough to stress my video cards. I'll be getting some Swiftech MCW80's, since I can't find GTX 465/470 blocks on amazon.com


----------



## snoball

I'm on a 1440x900 because it's what I had at the time. I'm working on a Dell U series IPS. 1920x1080 is a goal but I upgrade in little shots. At one time I had a GTX 260 with an AMD 64 x2 5000+ on a 1024x768 display. My PC is always what I can afford at the time I decided I want to upgrade.

Plus having the 1440x900 helps me out a bit as I am what I call an FPS maniac. I like to lock my games at 125 FPS. CoD4 mainly though. But like I said 1080p is in the future.


----------



## kamikaze_

1080p displays are easy to get a hold of. I got my LG W2240T last year for about $159. A bit disheartening to find there was no HDMI on the rear of the monitor, DVI digital input seems to bring it to its full potential just fine. 60hz refresh rate didn't seem to bother me at all, because I don't really care too much for the benefits of having a 120hz display, versus a standard 60hz display.


----------



## XAnarchy

Go 1920 x 1200. I'm trying to afford my second one now. Only $250.

Got my desk built just putting final coats on. Gotta tidy up the room! I need some sort of organisational device, I've got alot of crap lying around.


----------



## Evenger14

I'd love to build my own desk, as right now I'm using a folding table along with an older desk. I'm still waiting on my Hanspree 20" to be shipped.


----------



## Brulf

Setup no lights









Setup with the lights on (you can almost see the mess of cords under the desk haha)









The Desk









Wife's book collection (that thing is 2 rows deep)









Still tryna find a home for these 2 on my desk


----------



## Shane1244

Just set up my computer in my new house for college.. I bought a 2 meter Ikea Amon desk, and I love it so far, very solid desk for like $70.


----------



## staryoshi

It's going to cost me $75 just to add 31 inches to my Galant







Expensive stuff!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Nice room! I have the same clothesbasket lol


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Nice room! I have the same clothesbasket lol


My mom insisted she buy me one. haha.


----------



## staryoshi

I too have that basket...


----------



## Shane1244

Walmart 4 lyfe!


----------



## Remix65

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/top-rated


----------



## alpha215

Here's mine.
I am having problem adjusted color on the left monitor. Any one can help?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Try Calibrize


----------



## Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung;14793822*
> Here's mine.
> I am having problem adjusted color on the left monitor. Any one can help?


I like those speakers what brand are they?


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14768171*
> I finally got my Ikea Galant corner desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up the office still - I will update when I get the rest of the room finished.
> 
> I do plan on getting a table extension for the left-hand side and possibly the add-on shelf for the right side. This desk is built like a tank and it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* - Attached a picture that shows the cable management.


I have that same bag. (Referring to the one on the bottom right leaning against the desk.)



Brulf;14783387
Wife's book collection (that thing is 2 rows deep)
[IMG alt="HgSGr.jpg" said:


> http://i.imgur.com/HgSGr.jpg[/IMG]


That's a lot of books.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crossfire;14796004*
> I like those speakers what brand are they?


M-Audio. It says on them under the woofer.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14796049*
> I have that same bag. (Referring to the one on the bottom right leaning against the desk.)


Got it a few years ago at a Best Buy Black Friday sale. It was $20 and included a tiny mouse that never worked... but the bag is awesome.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14796141*
> M-Audio. It says on them under the woofer.


Yup, it's the AV-40. You can find it on Amazon for $150 atm.
It's way better than the Logitech Z2300 in term of quality & portable. The bass is strong even without a subwoffer.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung;14797038*
> Yup, it's the AV-40. You can find it on Amazon for $150 atm.
> It's way better than the Logitech Z2300 in term of quality & portable. The bass is strong even without a subwoffer.


Is it? I was looking at the Z2300s for bringing to my dorm, my current setup requires my huge blocky amp which is a pain in the butt to move. Any comparisons to Klipsch ProMedia 2.1?

I'll post my setup in a bit just to be complete


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14797123*
> Is it? I was looking at the Z2300s for bringing to my dorm, my current setup requires my huge blocky amp which is a pain in the butt to move. Any comparisons to Klipsch ProMedia 2.1?
> 
> I'll post my setup in a bit just to be complete


The M-Audios are monitors, so they are (or should be) flat. Stuff from Logitech tends to be boosted on the lows. So if you want quality, the AV-40s, or better. If you want to rattle the walls and show off your sweet system, the logitechs.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127;11367904*


Not sure if serious Christmas


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5188213213_586ddd09bc_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/...c92da7e3_b.jpg

Lights off.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/...1723affc_b.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1038/...c4767e44_b.jpg










(I hate my camera







)


Same desk with similar setup, but blue. You should really tiewrap your lights to the outer edge of the desk. My photo doesn't show it well due to lighting, but the lights refract really nicely through the glass.

Finally, my setup, though not tidied up yet.










5.1 wiring neatly tucked along the baseboard and under carpet.


----------



## XAnarchy

Rip up the edge of the carpet and put it underneath, looks even better! Thats just me though


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *last_exile*


i thought this was the post-your-PC-room-setup thread?









My room... I do realize how incredibly 7-year-old it looks, I'm working on that... I just haven't really cared about it all the way 'till i was 12 then the dreadful monster called homework and the great evil called projects descended. So... yeah....




























I hope to god your not 21 lol


----------



## Evenger14

^Lmao^


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Rip up the edge of the carpet and put it underneath, looks even better! Thats just me though


Thanks for the advice. I did that along the wall to the left, where there's a sliding glass door, since it was easier. I rent, and the carpet is stapled along the baseboard, so I didn't want to tear it up. And oh, that photo is a few weeks old, I tucked it in a little nicer and there's also a recliner now between the 2 rear speakers, so the wire is pretty out of sight.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14801408*
> Same desk with similar setup, but blue. You should really tiewrap your lights to the outer edge of the desk. My photo doesn't show it well due to lighting, but the lights refract really nicely through the glass.
> 
> Finally, my setup, though not tidied up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1 wiring neatly tucked along the baseboard and under carpet.


I hate when you game with your stupid speakers on and you talk on mumble. Can't hear anything but explosions.


----------



## Gualichu04

My Desk with my 5.1 setup If you want the rear and sub woofer will post them.
Yes the cables under the desk look untidy but they all are organized.
Those front speakers are a definitive technology pro monitor pro cinema 200 for the bookshelf's and pro center c2 all were free. And the dell monitor was 12$ at goodwill. Used for my other computer mainly.







Just noticed the finger w/e not retaking


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029;14803310*
> I hope to god your not 21 lol


This is one of those good girls are bad girls who don't get caught







.........wait.....I hope to God it's a she








.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14797123*
> Is it? I was looking at the Z2300s for bringing to my dorm, my current setup requires my huge blocky amp which is a pain in the butt to move. Any comparisons to Klipsch ProMedia 2.1?
> 
> I'll post my setup in a bit just to be complete


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14797298*
> The M-Audios are monitors, so they are (or should be) flat. Stuff from Logitech tends to be boosted on the lows. So if you want quality, the AV-40s, or better. If you want to rattle the walls and show off your sweet system, the logitechs.


What he said is true.
I didn't say this from reviews. I said it from my experience of having both, sold the Z2300 already


----------



## darthjoe229

Alright here we go. Dorm room, dealwithit.jpg

The desk:









Under the bed (beside the desk), thats my elysium in the back (folds at 32C CPU, 37C GPU: airflow isnt a problem)









Tangle of wires behind the stereo amp:









Edit: I know this isn't the audio forum, but do you think it would be better to grab those monitors and get a dedicated sub? I've got 7.1 onboard so that shouldn't be an issue. It's just the Z2300s are $50 cheaper than the AV40s, and a sub would be another couple hundred...is it worth that much money for the sound difference? I <3 bass just by the way


----------



## TechSoldier

Here's my setup currently. Will be tearing up the office very soon. Going to install new floors, desk, door, textured wallpaper, possibly a TV and more monitors......all after I finish my TJ07 build









Desk:









Wire Management:









Gaming Fuel:


----------



## Madman340

Sexy setup Tech.


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechSoldier*


Here's my setup currently. Will be tearing up the office very soon. Going to install new floors, desk, door, textured wallpaper, possibly a TV and more monitors......all after I finish my TJ07 build









Desk:
bunch of photos


This is beautiful, why would you tear that up?


----------



## jellis142

He's tearing it up to make it even MORE beautiful


----------



## TechSoldier

Just in case you guys wanted to know, the desk is the Magellan desk and hutch setup found at Office Depot:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/product...L-Shaped-Desk/

I've seen the desk and hutch sell for $200 which I think is a great deal. The laminate is crappy but if you take care of your desks and you dont put tape on it, it'll be fine









Reason I'm tearing up the office is to make it more like an executive office. The last office I worked in was really nice and I told myself that's what I wanted the home office to be like so thats what I'm doing. Most of the work will be done to the walls and flooring (plush carpet and chair wheels dont mix well).


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Alright here we go. Dorm room, dealwithit.jpg

The desk:










doesnt it bother you the brightness btwn the 2 monitors is different?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TechSoldier*


Here's my setup currently. Will be tearing up the office very soon. Going to install new floors, desk, door, textured wallpaper, possibly a TV and more monitors......all after I finish my TJ07 build


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14813655*
> doesnt it bother you the brightness btwn the 2 monitors is different?


Sometimes, but I don't game across them - mostly I use it for writing papers (web sites on one, Google Docs on the other) so it's not a huge deal. I've gotten used to it


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14813776*
> Sometimes, but I don't game across them - mostly I use it for writing papers (web sites on one, Google Docs on the other) so it's not a huge deal. I've gotten used to it


i have a 400 brightness monitor and had a 250 as main. and it sort of bothered me. the 250 (V7 D24W33) had perfect text quality. the 400 (LP2465) not so good text quality. so it was a trade off.

but your monitors are both 300 so you can adjust them to be about the same. for me the 250 was just barely bright enough.


----------



## tankknat

This is my Current Setup... nothing great... not until my new rig is done anyway...


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14813978*
> i have a 400 brightness monitor and had a 250 as main. and it sort of bothered me. the 250 (V7 D24W33) had perfect text quality. the 400 (LP2465) not so good text quality. so it was a trade off.
> 
> but your monitors are both 300 so you can adjust them to be about the same. for me the 250 was just barely bright enough.


Yeah this is temp, I'm thinking next summer or so I'll go tri-monitor all 1080p with a 3GB 580 (or two) so I can do nVidea Surround


----------



## blooder11181

update on the mac station and hp vectra vl 400 dt


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14817458*
> update on the mac station and hp vectra vl 400 dt


Stuck in the 90s?


----------



## blooder11181

the vectra and mac is for old gamesand os (win me and mac os 10.4).

btw the mac is from 2001


----------



## kamikaze_

I jelly.


----------



## longroadtrip

My Packard Bell 486 SX just died...guess it's time for an upgrade...LOL


----------



## staryoshi

I got my desk extension today







I'll work on the Galant and post a picture later tonight or tomorrow... I also got a trash can, woo!


----------



## blooder11181

i had a desk for better use of the mac


----------



## croy

my old home studio setup. with old monitor lol. i know its not good looking but yeah.. currently working on my new setup..

ctrl room









corner booth


----------



## Mygaffer

This is what my current setup look like.


----------



## XAnarchy

Finished building my desk. Half way through setting up. Here is what I have so far.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Finally made some headway on my office after moving in to my new house 2 months ago. Here's what I've got so far. Still have to do some final cable management and install another outlet behind the TV, so I can get rid of that power cord showing. Otherwise, I'm almost done.










And here's a view from the driver's seat. Pay no attention to the jaggies, it was just a quick pano.










Lemmie know what you think, comments and (more importantly) suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Mootsfox

The painted cable channel is a nice touch.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Finished building my desk. Half way through setting up. Here is what I have so far.


Looks soooo goood!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


Finally made some headway on my office after moving in to my new house 2 months ago. Here's what I've got so far. Still have to do some final cable management and install another outlet behind the TV, so I can get rid of that power cord showing. Otherwise, I'm almost done.










And here's a view from the driver's seat. Pay no attention to the jaggies, it was just a quick pano.

Lemmie know what you think, comments and (more importantly) suggestions are welcome.


I love your color theme!


----------



## XAnarchy

Thanks mate.

Sadly i'm in a rental, so all the plans I have for the 'ultimate' setup has to wait. Not allowed (unless we ask, haven't been bothered to yet) to hang pictures or damage the house in anyway with holes. Plans are to have all the power sockets I need on the walls, eliminating the need for a power board. RJ45 connectors in the walls , linking the home theatre room and office, and probably a tv in the bedroom for the weather, all leading to my rack mount switch. Which will hopefully have a nice hiding spot in the gargage, keep the noisy s*** in there. Ahh, can't wait.... but gotta buy a house first!


----------



## zerobahamut

Here's pics of my HT/Bedroom/Computer room
Components : Samsung 52" LCD LN52B750, Mythos Two (Left and Right Front Speakers), Mythos Three (Center Channel), Mythos One (Left and Right Back Speakers), Sony SA-W303 Subwoofer, Denon AVR-991, PS3, Xbox 360 (New One), Wii (Black), Verizon FIOS box, HP Touchpad

(Had to put my old samsung back on as one of my ASUS monitors was needed for my GF as her 27" was sent out to Samsung to get fixed)


----------



## XAnarchy

Is that a north-bridge cooler with the glowing E on your motherboard? Looks nice, solid setup dude! I want to wall mount my TV + center speaker :'(


----------



## zerobahamut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14823904*
> Is that a north-bridge cooler with the glowing E on your motherboard? Looks nice, solid setup dude! I want to wall mount my TV + center speaker :'(


lol yep thats the glowing E and if you wanna do any wall mounting i used monoprice.com was super cheap and everything looked great and is very good quality. And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut;14823915*
> lol yep thats the glowing E and if you wanna do any wall mounting i used monoprice.com was super cheap and everything looked great and is very good quality. And thanks for the compliment!


+1 for monoprice! in addition to all my computer cables, I got all the speakers, wiring and wall-mounts for my home theater from them. They're awesome.


















(the hole up top has since been patched)


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Yall jealous of the chair?

ps: sorry for the grain didn't realize that the ISO was at 3200....


----------



## Mootsfox

I am.


----------



## staryoshi

The lighting is too dark for feelings of any sway to develop inside my person.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14826025*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall jealous of the chair?
> 
> ps: sorry for the grain didn't realize that the ISO was at 3200....


I feel like its a dungeon. I'm scarred


----------



## staryoshi

I just added an extension to the stubby side of my Galant - It was a pain because I had to remove the table-top to move the T leg... but it was worth it







I now have 31+" of extra space to my left and the leg no longer gets in the way







The color is slightly off, but it still looks great. Pics to come today or tomorrow.


----------



## longroadtrip

@staryoshi..I'm headed over to the Ikea store (Centennial) myself today! I've got 2 vika ammon desks, but I need a new soldering area to go with the new solder station!


----------



## LostKauz

need to clean up a bit and take a better pic:


----------



## Konkistadori

Define mini case is being modded for 360mm rad.. So pc lies on my desk now







..

And that headphone "stand" is made under 1 minute.. Ugly thing but it works..


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


@staryoshi..I'm headed over to the Ikea store (Centennial) myself today! I've got 2 vika ammon desks, but I need a new soldering area to go with the new solder station!


My advice: Hit that Ikea early (aka be there by or before 10AM) and go with a plan. Otherwise, you'll get stuck in waves of people and lines







They still get 30-40k people per day, which is ridiculous. I've never felt more like a sheep than I did in Ikea... I still like the store, though. (Aside from them using the term "Co-Workers" for employees)

I have a folding table for my more "intensive" projects on the other side of the room







Those Vika Amons are cheap and effective, though.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah..I've bought 2 of them from this store, so I know exactly what bins the parts are in. I can get in and out of there in about a 1/2 hour counting the wait in line at checkout. I went on their opening weekend and it was insane. My girlfriend absolutely had to go so we did. Took almost an hour just to get into the store because of the lines.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


My advice: Hit that Ikea early (aka be there by or before 10AM) and go with a plan. Otherwise, you'll get stuck in waves of people and lines







They still get 30-40k people per day, which is ridiculous. I've never felt more like a sheep than I did in Ikea... I still like the store, though. (Aside from them using the term "Co-Workers" for employees)

I have a folding table for my more "intensive" projects on the other side of the room







Those Vika Amons are cheap and effective, though.


Can you not shop online there?


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Finished building my desk. Half way through setting up. Here is what I have so far.


That desk looks clean as hell. Cut it and do the finishing yourself? I want to do something similar eventually.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Can you not shop online there?


Yeah, but the delivery can be a pain. It's easier to just go pick it up.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14830294*
> Can you not shop online there?


Delivery is prohibitively expensive. It's cheaper and more timely for me to drive an hour each way







I do not know if they offer any kind of in-store pickup.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Can you not shop online there?


You can shop online but like the other posts, the shipping is insane.. $200 to ship a Gallant Corner desk to my house.


----------



## NFL

Finally moved in to the house, this is my room










and my cat


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*










*Yall jealous of the chair?*


 no. it's not high enough for head rest;
doesnt have padded arm rests;
it probably doesnt have wheels ;
doesn't height adjust.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*












Kitty. :3


----------



## Xyro TR1

Temp setup at the parents' in my sister's old room. Finally used the big camera.

Oh, and the cat for good measure.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*












There's a Dragon on your bed.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


no. it's not high enough for head rest;
doesnt have padded arm rests;
it probably doesnt have wheels ;
doesn't height adjust.



















but but but, the pattern is really interesting....


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hysteria~*


There's a Dragon on your bed.


Ironic since his name is Bowser...wait, is Bowser a dragon?


----------



## tCoLL

Hiya guys, I just moved so I thought I would show you my new room! I moved from FL to NYC so my rooms a bit smaller. This picture was taken before my monitor stand came in, so it's not sitting at desk level any more. I've also attached a picture of my workspace at work, at my new job!


----------



## kamikaze_

^ I can see you in the mirror.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Finally moved in to the house, this is my room
and my cat
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/...n85/thecat.jpg


lol i'm using the same bed in a bag right now

new pictures, look just like the old pictures:


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*









but but but, the pattern is really interesting....


this guy made me go to staples and test that seat. now that's being jelly.

i didnt end up getting the same chair...i got a different one.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


no. it's not high enough for head rest;
doesnt have padded arm rests;
it probably doesnt have wheels ;
doesn't height adjust.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14830770*
> You can shop online but like the other posts, the shipping is insane.. $200 to ship a Gallant Corner desk to my house.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14830427*
> Delivery is prohibitively expensive. It's cheaper and more timely for me to drive an hour each way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if they offer any kind of in-store pickup.


Sweet Jesus! I'm lucky there is one half an hour down the road from me.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14832359*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp setup at the parents' in my sister's old room. Finally used the big camera.
> 
> Oh, and the cat for good measure.


Buddy... you really really need new speakers


----------



## BillOhio

^ nice mouse though


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14833875*
> Sweet Jesus! I'm lucky there is one half an hour down the road from me.


You *are* lucky haha I have no idea where the closest one to me is, I'll have to look into it sometime. I should be getting a check from selling stuff at the fair ($200







) so I'd love to pick me up a nice desk. My new monitor should be here tomorrow though!









EDIT: Closest one is 261 miles from my house, in Bolingbrook, IL. It would cost me roughly $122 in gas to get there and back, a 8 hour round trip. Still cheaper than having it shipped haha.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;14830355*
> That desk looks clean as hell. Cut it and do the finishing yourself? I want to do something similar eventually.


Yeah I did the finishing myself, bought the wood the way it is from Bunnings, rounded the edges and applied a natural wood gloss look and that's exactly what I got. Hopefully it doesn't get damaged anytime soon, not that it would be hard to redo should it ever happen.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14833278*
> lol i'm using the same bed in a bag right now
> 
> new pictures, look just like the old pictures:


Could you tell me where you got that TV stand?


----------



## gorb

Best Buy:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Init%26%23153%3B+-+TV+Stand+for+Most+Flat-Panel+TVs+Up+to+50%22/8669238.p?id=1196470814785&skuId=8669238&st=init%20tv%20stand&cp=1&lp=7


----------



## Tator Tot

Battlestation 3001 has COME ALIVE.


----------



## Shane1244

I lol'ed


----------



## staryoshi

Corsair SP2200 ftw







They sound great


----------



## XAnarchy

I need a headphone stand, I'm open to making one, but i need ideas. I am happy to buy it too if there are any good ones around. Needs to be able to hold at least 2 pairs


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14835587*
> I need a headphone stand, I'm open to making one, but i need ideas. I am happy to buy it too if there are any good ones around. Needs to be able to hold at least 2 pairs


I made a solid mahogany one in shop class once, just make a square base and a large rectangular prism to go perpendicular and chisel the base out to fit the piece, ill get some pictures later


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14835177*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestation 3001 has COME ALIVE.


Couldn't find a bigger area?

Is the table the same height or what?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14834088*
> Buddy... you really really need new speakers


They're not bad in a bind. The D38s are sitting not too far from me, but they don't fit on this desk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14835177*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestation 3001 has COME ALIVE.


my back would be destroyed sitting hunched over to use that. Cool table tho.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14835507*
> Corsair SP2200 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound great


I love these little guys. They do very well, especially for the current price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14835587*
> I need a headphone stand, I'm open to making one, but i need ideas. I am happy to buy it too if there are any good ones around. Needs to be able to hold at least 2 pairs


Check at hardware stores for "Double Coat Hooks." That's what I used before. Mounted it to the wall and hung my HD555's and RX900's from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;14835705*
> Couldn't find a bigger area?
> Is the table the same height or what?


The table is only 17" tall, but I don't have any other place to setup a system. I'm looking for a place to move so I can setup all 3 of my CRT's again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14836042*
> my back would be destroyed sitting hunched over to use that. Cool table tho.


I cross my legs and sit down in front most of the time.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14833278*
> lol i'm using the same bed in a bag right now
> 
> new pictures, look just like the old pictures:


nice clean room.


----------



## gorb

thanks but omg why quote all the pictures


----------



## jellis142

Gorb, I love your Wii, but my lord, it just sticks out


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14835177*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestation 3001 has COME ALIVE.


Now that is Ghetto.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14836456*
> thanks but omg why quote all the pictures


At this point who cares. Broadband ftw.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14836478*
> Gorb, I love your Wii, but my lord, it just sticks out


haha thanks. i considered getting a black one after i sold my first one to my older sister, but i wanted the red one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;14836535*
> At this point who cares. Broadband ftw.


i have a decent enough connection but it's still annoying


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14822505*
> Finished building my desk. Half way through setting up. Here is what I have so far.


You know they invented miters for a reason. just sayin'


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;14836535*
> At this point who cares. Broadband ftw.


Because some people prefer scroll wheels who only scroll 2 lines at a time. So it's a pretty huge deal to them.
Not to mention not all people have AutoScroll


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak;14836508*
> Now that is Ghetto.


When I move and have a space big enough for a Table and Chair it won't be so ghetto.

For now, it works well.


----------



## EpicPie

lol nice setup tator.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14836456*
> thanks but omg why quote all the pictures


so the dirty ppl like me can see the whole room is clean and no piles hidden just for taking pictures.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;14835642*
> I made a solid mahogany one in shop class once, just make a square base and a large rectangular prism to go perpendicular and chisel the base out to fit the piece, ill get some pictures later


Yes please, if you could








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14836856*
> You know they invented miters for a reason. just sayin'


Then I wouldn't have as much space.

It does look out of proportion(with the L), but I wouldn't change it, need the space. Just sayin'.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


thanks but omg why quote all the pictures










Saw this on r/battlestations this morning. Karma whore









Is that a man-cave or your living room? I can never tell if people live in an apartment and stuff their computer/office/entertainment system all in one room or if its just an awesome office in a house.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Saw this on r/battlestations this morning. Karma whore









Is that a man-cave or your living room? I can never tell if people live in an apartment and stuff their computer/office/entertainment system all in one room or if its just an awesome office in a house.


4 Bed room house, 2 living areas for only me and my gf and I still think its too small. Could never live in an appartment >.< Unless it were a penthouse... hmm some day...


----------



## staryoshi

My apartment is ~1040 sq ft (excluding the garage), which is a step up from my last one... I wish I could turn the 2nd bathroom into more usable space though


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


My apartment is ~1040 sq ft (excluding the garage), which is a step up from my last one... I wish I could turn the 2nd bathroom into more usable space though










Eh? Nothing worse than when your missus is using the bathroom and you need to use it.


----------



## staryoshi

We usually don't have such a conflict. Plus, I had to pay to decorate two bathrooms to appease her







(My bachelor style wasn't acceptable for the master bathroom and my shower curtain was demoted to guest bathroom status)


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


4 Bed room house, 2 living areas for only me and my gf and I still think its too small. Could never live in an appartment >.< Unless it were a penthouse... hmm some day...


im jealous.....i bought a small 5 room forclosure (2 bedroom, 1 and 1/2 bathrooms, a kitchen, living room and dining room) it was cheap and small and i have to say....i def wish i bought a bigger place...lol but it will be paid off in under 12 years, so im happy about that


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Saw this on r/battlestations this morning. Karma whore









Is that a man-cave or your living room? I can never tell if people live in an apartment and stuff their computer/office/entertainment system all in one room or if its just an awesome office in a house.


that's the master bedroom in a 2900sq ft house. i don't really use any of the other rooms









the house belongs to my parents, but they live in arizona...so it's pretty much mine until they decide to come back, and i'll probably end up getting a smaller house of my own then (or an apartment).


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


that's the master bedroom in a 2900sq ft house. i don't really use any of the other rooms










Hmmm, I wonder why that's the only room you use....


----------



## Scallywag

ilhe4e12345 told me since im new I should post my set up pics, so enjoy...


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


I need a headphone stand, I'm open to making one, but i need ideas. I am happy to buy it too if there are any good ones around. Needs to be able to hold at least 2 pairs


http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html

I have one and I love it. It keeps my HifiMAN HE-6 looking sexy on my desk.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


We usually don't have such a conflict. Plus, I had to pay to decorate two bathrooms to appease her







(My bachelor style wasn't acceptable for the master bathroom and my shower curtain was demoted to guest bathroom status)


Another reason why Cyrilmak plans on staying single. Been there done that. Not worth it to me.


----------



## blooder11181

do you eat bullets?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14843889*
> do you eat bullets?


All the time! Only $3 each! They're delicious!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14835587*
> I need a headphone stand, I'm open to making one, but i need ideas. I am happy to buy it too if there are any good ones around. Needs to be able to hold at least 2 pairs











heres the one I made, took literally an hour and a half


----------



## Gunfire

Your room has a boner.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;14844194*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the one I made, took literally an hour and a half


an hour an a half? did you whittle it down from a log or something? jk, looks great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14844378*
> Your room has a boner.


i literally lol'ed at that


----------



## rdrdrdrd

it looks a lot better in person, the ****ty phone picture doesn't do th mahogany justice, the light dances off of it, I just used a nice 600 grit to smooth it out too, and the wood is all jointery no fasteners, I have some plugs to cover the screws when i move it to a permanent place too


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;14844507*
> it looks a lot better in person, the ****ty phone picture doesn't do th mahogany justice, the light dances off of it, I just used a nice 600 grit to smooth it out too, and the wood is all jointery no fasteners, I have some plugs to cover the screws when i move it to a permanent place too


awesome. true carpentry is almost becoming a dying art. I just finished a desk about a month ago, and had a lot of fun playing with different joints and construction methods. also, mahogany is one of my favorite stocks to work with, it's just gorgeous. all you need is a clear coat, no need for stain


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14844378*
> Your room has a boner.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14844378*
> Your room has a boner.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14844378*
> Your room has a boner.


I lol'ed pretty hard IRL.


----------



## Gunfire

My work "workstation"









That's my work bench with a 4 Port KVM to the right.


----------



## EpicPie

Your monitors are setup just like mine. <3


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14845111*
> Your monitors are setup just like mine. <3


I used to have 3 all vertical but had to give one up for a temp.


----------



## staryoshi

I gave my intern an old Gateway Profile 5.5 AiO system that was collecting dust


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14845159*
> I gave my intern an old Gateway Profile 5.5 AiO system that was collecting dust












I bet they were happy.


----------



## Crabby654

Sorry for the horrendous quality of the Ipod







but I don't own a good camera blah!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow;14843273*
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html
> 
> I have one and I love it. It keeps my HifiMAN HE-6 looking sexy on my desk.


Thanks, it looks nice, but for 75$ :'( I'd rather make it out of pine to match my desk xD


----------



## amantonas

Just moved all of my stuff up to my room.


----------



## EpicPie

New table thingum.


----------



## Evenger14

I got my second monitor today, but my setup is cluttered & I hate having a cluttered setup so I'll post some in a few days when i get my 360 mod done and clean up.


----------



## pangolinman

Woah, 1/8 exposure does not do wonders for image sharpness.








Zipties and tape make benches manageable, tidied it up a bit yesterday.








Basically just a cool picture.








OH LOOK HEADPHONES AND IEMS.








Speakers


----------



## staryoshi

Many changes to come and still tons to sort through (Everything on the folding table







)... but here's where I'm at so far. I added the extension onto the Galant (slightly off-colored, but awesome anyway). I love the extra leg-room









The thingy by the closet is the result of grabbing parts out of old PCs destined to become scrap metal.

I have so much more to change/add (That piano bench has to go)... but that's the fun!

I just noticed that the first picture doesn't show my tiny 3-drawer thingy on the desk -_O


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14849640*
> Many changes to come and still tons to sort through (Everything on the folding table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... but here's where I'm at so far. I added the extension onto the Galant (slightly off-colored, but awesome anyway). I love the extra leg-room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thingy by the closet is the result of grabbing parts out of old PCs destined to become scrap metal.
> 
> I have so much more to change/add (That piano bench has to go)... but that's the fun!


I <3 the proccy collection on your wall


----------



## renaldy




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14849655*
> I <3 the proccy collection on your wall


Danke







My favorite is the Athlon manufactured in '99







I'm going to do so much with this room once I start working again.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scallywag;14842923*
> ilhe4e12345 told me since im new I should post my set up pics, so enjoy...


the sick part is Scallywag is my roomate and this is his setup.....and that is a real dog on a pizza box ontop of his computer.......

bullets everywhere....


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345;14855785*
> the sick part is Scallywag is my roomate and this is his setup.....and that is a real dog on a pizza box ontop of his computer.......
> 
> bullets everywhere....


I'm glad those are pop bottles and not beer bottles next to the bullets...


----------



## XAnarchy

Why bullets?


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14858595*
> Why bullets?


Z.A.? Or N.A.?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14858716*
> Z.A.? Or N.A.?


What?


----------



## shnur

Those bullets hah.

I also really like the old components wall of staryoshi with the Sandwich poster... I wish I could have it too


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14858913*
> What?


Zombie Apocalypse? Or Nuclear Apocalypse?


----------



## XAnarchy

Ah. It makes me wonder what sorts of people actually make acryonms for that. More importantly why would bullets help you in a nuclear tits up? Zombies are a fair enough reason though, maybe I should get some bullets. Damn gun laws in Australia -.-

SHOOT THE NUCLEAR GAS!!!!! Sounds like the typical American approach, "if we don't like it, or need it, SHOOT IT!" I'm joking, I love you guys (Americans)...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14859938*
> Ah. It makes me wonder what sorts of people actually make acryonms for that. More importantly why would bullets help you in a nuclear tits up? Zombies are a fair enough reason though, maybe I should get some bullets. Damn gun laws in Australia -.-
> 
> SHOOT THE NUCLEAR GAS!!!!! Sounds like the typical American approach, "if we don't like it, or need it, SHOOT IT!" I'm joking, I love you guys (Americans)...


you have to protect your rig from the looters in a NA somehow. what better way than with bullets?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14859985*
> you have to protect your rig from the looters in a NA somehow. what better way than with bullets?


So very true. We can't shoot people in Australia though, even if they're about to shoot you. We've got smart laws like that, same with if someone breaks into your house, can't shoot em... or hit em.... coffee maybe?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Those bullets hah.

I also really like the old components wall of staryoshi with the Sandwich poster... I wish I could have it too










Danke







I'm going to get some more TF2 swag to make it look less out of place - I used to have the Spy Vs. Sniper poster, too. I'm wearing the Portal T-Shirt as I type


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Ah. It makes me wonder what sorts of people actually make acryonms for that. More importantly why would bullets help you in a nuclear tits up? Zombies are a fair enough reason though, maybe I should get some bullets. Damn gun laws in Australia -.-

SHOOT THE NUCLEAR GAS!!!!! Sounds like the typical American approach, "if we don't like it, or need it, SHOOT IT!" I'm joking, I love you guys (Americans)...


Looters, mutants, etc. I do not address myself as an American. My origins are Guam (Grandmother) and Ireland (mothers, mother (other grandmother)). I have a Lee Enfield that will be in my possession in a year. As well as two identical M1911's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


So very true. We can't shoot people in Australia though, even if they're about to shoot you. We've got smart laws like that, same with if someone breaks into your house, can't shoot em... or hit em.... coffee maybe?


What the hell! *Starts preparing for a trip to Aus for some certain items...* xD JK


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scallywag*


ilhe4e12345 told me since im new I should post my set up pics, so enjoy...





























ah I missed Dominos with 2x large pizzas for the price of one + free cinnamon sticks. Too bad the honor made Dominos block all coupons for his store.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scallywag;14842923*
> ilhe4e12345 told me since im new I should post my set up pics, so enjoy...


Why do you have a statue of a dog licking its junk?


----------



## XAnarchy

My statue is a a bit bigger, but he still licks his junk. I wish my dog could jump up on my desk.... without breaking everything.
He's a Golden Retriever, he's pretty gold, but can't retreive for s***, he gets the ball then refuses to hand it over without a fight! Cheeky bugger!


----------



## Scallywag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14856623*
> I'm glad those are pop bottles and not beer bottles next to the bullets...


just don't look and the handles of rum and vodka....


----------



## Hartk1213

This is my current setup until i get my sig rig built and move into my new apartment both with in the next 3 weeks i actually move on 2 days lol
i gave a close up of my recently modded xbox it came out nice but i want one more green ccfl on top


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Yes please, if you could









Then I wouldn't have as much space.

It does look out of proportion(with the L), but I wouldn't change it, need the space. Just sayin'.


I meant the joint not the shape of the desk. Should have done two rectangle side pieces and then a triangle middle piece with the grain running at a 45 to the other two.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*


This is my current setup until i get my sig rig built and move into my new apartment both with in the next 3 weeks i actually move on 2 days lol 
i gave a close up of my recently modded xbox it came out nice but i want one more green ccfl on top


We have the same external HDD...


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14871542*
> We have the same external HDD...


500GB or 1 TB


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hartk1213;14871614*
> 500gb or 1 tb


500gb


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14871896*
> 500gb


nice same here haha i had to get it since my laptop is only 120gb lol its a 5 yr old laptop now u know why im going to be building my sig rig haha


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;14872064*
> nice same here haha i had to get it since my laptop is only 120gb lol its a 5 yr old laptop now u know why im going to be building my sig rig haha


lol My lappy's in my sig. 2x 160GB HDD's in RAID 1 (want to upgrade to 2x 500GB HDD's) It's only 2 years old. It's valued at $2000, I got it for trading a $500 used computer. xD


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14871323*
> I meant the joint not the shape of the desk. Should have done two rectangle side pieces and then a triangle middle piece with the grain running at a 45 to the other two.


Draw a picture for me. I understand the joint your talking about, however if both are cut at 45% to meet at the correct angle im still losing 90cm of desk, unless i glue the two 45 degree pieces together and add it back on the end, which would look stupid. Either way its going to look stupid, however I understand where your coming from, the space is just too important though.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14872094*
> lol My lappy's in my sig. 2x 160GB HDD's in RAID 1 (want to upgrade to 2x 500GB HDD's) It's only 2 years old. It's valued at $2000, I got it for trading a $500 used computer. xD


id say good trade lol


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14872188*
> Draw a picture for me. I understand the joint your talking about, however if both are cut at 45% to meet at the correct angle im still losing 90cm of desk, unless i glue the two 45 degree pieces together and add it back on the end, which would look stupid. Either way its going to look stupid, however I understand where your coming from, the space is just too important though.


(first one with the wood grain)this is different than I was originally thinking but would look better

(second one) this is what I was originally thinking IDK why







the seem up the middle wouldn't make it look much better than the way it is now.


----------



## Ihasfip

Newest desk...craigslist special.


















PC on the left is my netflix watching/computer for my fiancee to game on occasionally.

D


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14875102*
> (first one with the wood grain)this is different than I was originally thinking but would look better
> 
> (second one) this is what I was originally thinking IDK why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seem up the middle wouldn't make it look much better than the way it is now.


Agreed that joint does look good. However if you work it out you'll find that you lose those two 45 degree off cuts (unless you glue them on somewhere) which would equate to 90cm of desk for me.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14875365*
> Agreed that joint does look good. However if you work it out you'll find that you lose those two 45 degree off cuts (unless you glue them on somewhere) which would equate to 90cm of desk for me.


yes now. but if you made it that way in the first place it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;14875402*
> yes now. but if you made it that way in the first place it wouldn't be an issue.


Don't be rude. Now if you were smart you'd realise it's premade wood. They come 2100mm long and 90cm wide. Why waste the wood. Don't act like you know your stuff when you're just trolling. I made it for the most practical space, not what appeals to you.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14875417*
> Don't be rude. Now if you were smart you'd realise it's premade wood. They come 2100mm long and 90cm wide. Why waste the wood. Don't act like you know your stuff when you're just trolling. I made it for the most practical space, not what appeals to you.


actually it started out as constructive criticism. What the hell do you mean it's "premade boards"? I was assuming it was solid laminated wood panel. You saying it's not? I'm by no means a master craftsman but I have built more more one desk before. Why waste wood? Why use all of it and make something that doesn't look good? If you don't want opinion then don't post a picture on a forum.


----------



## XAnarchy

I don't want someone harassing me about how bad my desk is. My reasoning is legitimate. The luxury of the mitre or the extra 90cm. I nedd the extra 90cm so the mitre isn't an option. I don't know why your making a big deal over a mitre joint

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disturbed117

Not very clean atm.


----------



## Shane1244




----------



## Alex9106

Crappy iphone quality =/ Need to clean dust filters?









Xbox/TV To the left and PC to the right.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14878163*


I just love carpet floors, marble floor (mind you, it's cheap marble, but still marble) get soooo cold in the mornings. Not very good if you are a member of OCN though LOL.


----------



## staryoshi

What I wouldn't do for stone or hardwood flooring...


----------



## gorb

i'd much rather have stone/wood/tile flooring. i hate wall to wall carpeting. just get some area rugs if you need them


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;14870813*
> Why do you have a statue of a dog licking its junk?


thats a real dog...and shes biting her self cause she was itchy...that dogs name is Lilly....and shes creepy

no lie, just ask Scallywag


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14879625*
> i'd much rather have stone/wood/tile flooring. i hate wall to wall carpeting. just get some area rugs if you need them


I feel you there. I'll never have carpet in a home other than area rugs unless there's some acoustic "need" for it in a theater or something. It always feels dirty, even when new.


----------



## gorb

Yep. Acoustics is the only reason why I'd want area rugs in my room after installing flooring.

As long as the rug isn't too big, you can get it laundered or whatever. Not the case with filthy installed carpeting.


----------



## Warblade31

Ive had both hardwood and rugs. I prefer carpet only because with hardwood I always felt like it was dirty because the bottom of my feet would always collect sand, dirt, and pebbles. I happen to live near lake Michigan. But then again I have my iRobots run every morning before I wake up so I never feel like the carpet is dirty.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;14879625*
> i'd much rather have stone/wood/tile flooring. i hate wall to wall carpeting. just get some area rugs if you need them


Hear, hear!


----------



## Shane1244

Thats right.. you Americans where shoes in your houses don't you?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14882970*
> Thats right.. you Americans where shoes in your houses don't you?


Wearing shoes all day would be uncomfortable.
My room is all hard wood cause if I spill something or make a mess somehow with my food it's a lot easier to clean up.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14882970*
> Thats right.. you Americans where shoes in your houses don't you?


I take mine off right as I walk in the front door and carry them upstairs to my shoe rack....

We aren't all the same...


----------



## Warblade31

I have a show rack right next to the door. When ever someone comes in they put their shoes in there since the whole house is carpeted. Thats just me though, we are all different.


----------



## Together

I love how "some" foreigners generalize the entire American population. Just shows how ignorant they are.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Together;14883412*
> I love how most foreigners generalize the entire American population. *Just shows how ignorant they are.*


I hope you realize how ignorant YOU sound.
You do realize you are generalizing everyone that isn't American right?


----------



## Together

I was referring to most foreigners as I stated in the first sentence, you fool. You must be one of the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14883433*
> I hope you realize how ignorant YOU sound.
> You do realize you are generalizing everyone that isn't American right?


Quote:


> most foreigners


foreigners do tend to generalize us


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Together;14883497*
> I was referring to most foreigners as I stated in the first sentence, you fool. You must be one of the ones I'm talking about.


*sigh*
I'm American. And saying *most* people that aren't American are ignorant isn't helping the generalization. Still means that you are calling the majority of non-Americans ignorant.


----------



## Together

sorry It's just annoying seeing so much of it on this site(or any for that matter). got my panties in a bunch. if my rant made me sound ignorant so be it.

edit: correcting "most" to say .... "some"


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14882970*
> Thats right.. you Americans where shoes in your houses don't you?


I am currently barefoot (bearfoot?







), and usually am when indoors. I take off my shoes as soon as I walk in.


----------



## PinkSlippers

New Desk! New Case! New Build! Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Barney

Thank you Pink slippers, for getting back on topic. I like your setup, very neat! You also have good taste in cases.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14879574*
> What I wouldn't do for stone or hardwood flooring...


IMO just get a nice plank of stained hardwood-floor-looking wood to put under your PC.

It would barely even be noticable and the PC is in your bedroom anyways.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers;14883673*
> New Desk! New Case! New Build! Enjoy!


Where did you get that desk from and how much I want it







and also do you normally have your case open like that or is was it just open that time for a bit of showing off









EDIT: I can see your case is closed in that picture


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover;14883720*
> IMO just get a nice plank of stained hardwood-floor-looking wood to put under your PC.
> 
> It would barely even be noticable and the PC is in your bedroom anyways.


The PC is in my home office







I have a chair mat to simulate the rich, fulfilling experience of hardwood, too. -_-


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14883763*
> Where did you get that desk from and how much I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also do you normally have your case open like that or is was it just open that time for a bit of showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can see your case is closed in that picture


Got the desk from Pottery Barn









Payed an arm and a leg, but it's very nice, high quality...and should last me many years. (also a nice tax write off)

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/bedford-corner-desk-set/?pkey=cdesks-home-office


----------



## andrews2547

£518.16







that cost more than my sigrig (including monitor/TV) put together lol I don't think I will be getting one any time soon







It is nice though and it does look very high quality.


----------



## RyMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer;14822880*
> Finally made some headway on my office after moving in to my new house 2 months ago. Here's what I've got so far. Still have to do some final cable management and install another outlet behind the TV, so I can get rid of that power cord showing. Otherwise, I'm almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a view from the driver's seat. Pay no attention to the jaggies, it was just a quick pano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemmie know what you think, comments and (more importantly) suggestions are welcome.


Geez how dare you quote a pic that is slashed in the middle. Good job Sir. Hear, Hear. For everyone who didn't hear my +rep message to you.


----------



## gorb

wearing shoes in the house is gross


----------



## Madman340

I wear potatoes on my feet indoors.

Sandals the rest of the time.








Lolwut?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14879574*
> What I wouldn't do for stone or hardwood flooring...


What do you have now? You could probably sand the floorboards to look like hardwood. I've done it in my work office.


----------



## kamikaze_

The rig is still a working progress, as far as the water cooling goes.


----------



## MystKid

sorry for bad pics. ill uplaod some better ones when i got some time. this is my computer/tv/work station 1.
































there is 8 computers in the room, dont think u can see all of them.i will uplaod some better pics in some days.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;14888123*
> sorry for bad pics. ill uplaod some better ones when i got some time. this is my computer/tv/work station 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 8 computers in the room, dont think u can see all of them.i will uplaod some better pics in some days.


What exactly do you do? Surveillance?


----------



## Madman340

I think he's that guy in lost that clicks the button.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14887274*
> What do you have now? You could probably sand the floorboards to look like hardwood. I've done it in my work office.


I live in an apartment complex, so I am stuck with the carpet and tile that I was given


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Together;14883412*
> I love how "some" foreigners generalize the entire American population. Just shows how ignorant they are.


I agree I see many who aren't from the States make some rather stupid statements. Usually they're political based comments, but that's the fault of their countries own propaganda. The OP you're talking about is from canada according to their info. Hardly a foreign country. Their culture is damn near identical to America's save for some laws and political structure.


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;14888619*
> What exactly do you do? Surveillance?


Man that room must get really warm.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;14888123*
> sorry for bad pics. ill uplaod some better ones when i got some time. this is my computer/tv/work station 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 8 computers in the room, dont think u can see all of them.i will uplaod some better pics in some days.


(Insert F-bomb here) that is amazing.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Finally got my bass cab back in my office/studio!


----------



## Remix65

speaking of back...


----------



## staryoshi

Skyline, where is the rest of your chair? It works best when fully assembled... (I have one :3)


----------



## Madman340

It's just invisible guys. Duh.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14895044*
> Skyline, where is the rest of your chair? It works best when fully assembled... (I have one :3)


The wood at the base where the back connects started to splinter and become very weak. I had to take it off, unfortunately, but it was still comfortable.

My company is giving away the executive boardroom chairs (easily $300+ each) so I am snagging one of those for free in a week or two. They are ridicously comfortable, and leather as well, I think.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;14888123*
> sorry for bad pics. ill uplaod some better ones when i got some time. this is my computer/tv/work station 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 8 computers in the room, dont think u can see all of them.i will uplaod some better pics in some days.


You should also post in the 'Rate my cables' thread!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric Barney;14895177*
> You should also post in the 'Rate my cables' thread!


LOL, no, NO he shouldn't!!


----------



## MystKid

haha my lovely cables. i have to redo everyhing when i get some time.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MystKid;14898094*
> haha my lovely cables. i have to redo everyhing when i get some time.


So what do you use all that for?


----------



## Madman340

Yeah please tell us so I can stop having nightmares.


----------



## kcuestag

Re-arranged my desks and cleaned it a bit after 2 months away.





































And here's my dog Casper, he wants to be an OCN'er soon.



























What you guys think?


----------



## Madman340

Aha, the Kaka returns!


----------



## staryoshi

He has Kaka on his wall :/


----------



## djriful




----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


snip


I would LOVE to see a front shot of your desk!


----------



## andrews2547

My almost 2 year old PS3







I spent 20 minutes cleaning it military style


















My cables that I spent 10 minutes sorting to get them nice


















My collection of PS3 games










I got the wiring as best as I can with my terrible case










lol server:










My disused laptop and random stuff shelf







As you can see this is my first attempt at a panoramic photo because the laptops and books are broken lol










My terrible case lol The bottom CD drive kept opening and I couldn't be bothered to take the power cable out so I broke the disc tray off. It didn't even work







It was just filling an empty gap.










My case with tehe flash turned off so you can see the LEDs better







you can tell I modded it because the red one is a lot brighter than the blue and yes they are at the same angle


















Win sofa lol










Monitor/TV


----------



## Shane1244

PS3 slim hasn't been out for two years, It's just passed one year actually.


----------



## 98uk

Pic 1/2: Before I moved out of my parents

Pic 3: In temporary accommodation

Pic 3: Moving into new flat this month







(pic coming soon!)


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


I would LOVE to see a front shot of your desk!


More eyecandy. =P


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


PS3 slim hasn't been out for two years, It's just passed one year actually.










I thought it was 2012







lol I think I will change that then

EDIT: I have just seen gorbs post and I was almost right







I have actually had it for 18 months which is almost 2 years


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


PS3 slim hasn't been out for two years, It's just passed one year actually.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3#PS3_Slim_and_console_rebranding*

Following speculation that a 'slim' model was in the pipeline Sony officially announced the PS3 CECH-2000 model on August 18, 2009 at the Sony Gamescom press conference.[39][40] Among its features are a slimmer form factor and quieter noise when powered on. *It was released in major territories by September 2009*. As part of the release for the slim model, the logo was changed from the "Spider-Man font" and capitalized PLAYSTATION 3 to a more traditional PlayStation and PlayStation 2 like 'PlayStation 3' logo with "PS3" imprinted on the console.[41] Along with the console and logo redesign, the boot screen of all consoles changed from "Sony Computer Entertainment" to "PS3 PlayStation 3", with a new chime and the game start splashscreen being dropped.[42] The cover art and packaging of games has also been changed to reflect the redesign.


2 years now


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


-snip-









-snip-


I don't know your name but your fez is farmiliar









ahh the old ones are the best!!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


I would LOVE to see a *front shot of your desk!*


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Together*


I love how "some" foreigners generalize the entire American population. Just shows how ignorant they are.


americans = America

americans = not usa only


----------



## shnur

Yeah, I'm also American.


----------



## Gunfire

So is there anyway that we can drop the topic about being American?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14902545*


I'm confused lol. Was there a grammatical error in my post?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14902246*
> More eyecandy. =P


That is one of the cleanest desks I've ever seen, I wish mine could stay that way for more than 5 minutes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14903184*
> So is there anyway that we can drop the topic about being American?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14902194*


I would love to take one of those to a LAN party, a old dinosaur Compaq or HP Pavilion case, with a Rampage III GENE, 24GB OCZ platinum, 2 GTX 580s, i7 995X... with both GPUs and the CPU water cooled. They will not know what they're up against until you actually "pop the trunk"! (take off the side panel) You probably would not be able to hide the radiator though. :/

Ahahaha.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

With flash, whole setup.









Without flash (monitor flare!)


















My Logitech S220 2.1 speaker set is on the window sill, behind the mini-fan and the old Radio Shack "Executive Phone" that I got for $2 at the thrift store. The phone works, too!

I use such an old desk because I've had it since I was 10, and it matches the rest of the bedroom set.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14904994*
> I would love to take one of those to a LAN party, a old dinosaur Compaq or HP Pavilion case, with a Rampage III GENE, 24GB OCZ platinum, 2 GTX 580s, i7 995X... with both GPUs and the CPU water cooled. They will not know what they're up against until you actually "pop the trunk"! (take off the side panel) You probably would not be able to hide the radiator though. :/
> 
> Ahahaha.


There is actually a good place to hide a radiator underneath the hard drive







You would have to drill holes in the front of it though so that the air can get in.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14905254*


what airsoft gun is that?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14909009*
> what airsoft gun is that?


Crosman GameFace Mayhem GBB. It was on sale a few months back at a Farm & Fleet for $50. Burns through 12g CO2 cartridges pretty quick though - only about 60-70 shots before it's empty.


----------



## rdasch3

^
Camera does a bad job at getting the lighting right, even with bright lamps on. HTC evo is all I have.










^
filco ninja majestouch 2 and razer lachesis 5600dpi. Cherry MX black switches on the board.










^idea of how small my room is, but I make it work very well. Typical college age lifestyle.










^
Front of the case. Samsung blu ray, scythe kaze master pro fan controller. Case is lian li pca77f is anyone is wondering. Custom side panel, and modified front. (just ordered different front pieces, nothing hard







)










^
My pice of crap laptop that is getting replaced probably with my next tax return. That is a black widow ultimate under my laptop. Just got this filco board to replace it, so I put the BWU to use so I don't have to hunch over my laptop anymore.

And on to the best pics of them all....










^
The only thing not caught in this picture is the battery backup under my desk. I still need to tie the cables behind the desktop together neatly, but work has been taking up all of my time. On the plus side, I don't have to cable manage behind my desk since it covers the wall. Throw them back there and I am done, as well as gaining the ease of not having to untie them when I need to move stuff around. Top left drawer on my desk is full of snacks


















^
the table that my desktop stands on is one that I made senior year of highschool in woodshop. I knew I should have stained the damn thing. Oh well, now I need to get a matching desk piece. I like to keep a very clean desk and room. It may not appear that way in the pictures, but everything is very organized. I hate clutter.

Last but not least:










^
My extremely friendly cat. He rarely comes in my room since the door is shut 90% of the time and he spends most of his time on a carboard scratch box downstairs lol. He's such a kid for 13 years old.


----------



## EpicPie

@ djriful, nice HDJ2k's.


----------



## Fasista

Mine!


























I'm not the best photographer


----------



## EpicPie

Photo's look good, nothing to worry about. Nice setup.


----------



## Evenger14

Got my newish (EBay) 20" Hanspree monitor setup, and I'm loving having two monitors again! My Setup isn't near as good as most peoples on here, but it gets the job done. Especially for a sophomore in high school I think it's decent.










And speaking of school, doesn't everyone love it?









So that's my current setup. Let me know what ya think!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14917270*
> snip
> 
> Got my newish (EBay) 20" Hanspree monitor setup, and I'm loving having two monitors again! My Setup isn't near as good as most peoples on here, but it gets the job done. Especially for a sophomore in high school I think it's decent.
> snip
> 
> And speaking of school, doesn't everyone love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's my current setup. Let me know what ya think!


Nice setup!

When I was a sophomore I didn't have anywhere near the amount of books you have lol. I had an English book, Spanish book, and a Biology book I never used







Looks like you're some type of honors or AP student.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14882970*
> Thats right.. you Americans where shoes in your houses don't you?


And you people drink your milk from Bags.... BAGS!!!! ( I'm an American living in Ontario BTW, and we wear our shoes indoors here as well, sorry Gorb







)


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14917270*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of school, doesn't everyone love it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's my current setup. Let me know what ya think!


I damn love school. I'm a Junior and all my classes are damn amazing. And I do not nearly have as much paper work as you. In fact, I don't even have 1/4th of the paper in my entire room (where I store everything) than you do on your desk.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;14917753*
> And you people drink your milk from Bags.... BAGS!!!! ( I'm an American living in Ontario BTW, and we wear our shoes indoors here as well, sorry Gorb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Bags are way cheaper. Who decided to put them in bags in the first place... Probably a stoner haha


----------



## UNOE

MystKid

I'm waiting for the answer too. Is room in your house what its it for ?


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bräd;14710195*
> Love this desk, probably costs less than mine did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup though


Dunno how much. I was like 14 when my parents bought it (think it was IKEA) and serves me well ever since (22 now







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PringlesInisde;14711645*
> wers your center speaker //isnt tht the logitech X-540 5.1?


It is indeed. I used those before I moved places and here I can't afford to have wires on the floor for rear speakers, so I decided to use those for 2.1 setup.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


And you people drink your milk from Bags.... BAGS!!!! ( I'm an American living in Ontario BTW, and we wear our shoes indoors here as well, sorry Gorb







)


>


----------



## Mootsfox

Cleaned up. My office ^_^


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14921000*
> Cleaned up. My office ^_^


You know, OCN has a wide layout as well


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14917572*
> Nice setup!
> When I was a sophomore I didn't have anywhere near the amount of books you have lol. I had an English book, Spanish book, and a Biology book I never used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're some type of honors or AP student.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0*
> I damn love school. I'm a Junior and all my classes are damn amazing. And I do not nearly have as much paper work as you. In fact, I don't even have 1/4th of the paper in my entire room (where I store everything) than you do on your desk.


I'm not an honor student lol I'm homeschooled which is why I can have a job during the week, but I still do what the public schools do, chemistry and geometry and such. This isn't all my reading books lol but thanks guys!


----------



## HometownHero

@Reaper, I cant tell if that desk is slanted towards the chair? Love the HDD cover in your rig.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;14921352*
> You know, OCN has a wide layout as well


Yeah, I don't like it though. Scanning across 2k+ pixels to read is annoying.

Plus I often throw OCN on the portrait 22", it works better this way for me


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14921820*
> Yeah, I don't like it though. Scanning across 2k+ pixels to read is annoying.
> 
> Plus I often throw OCN on the portrait 22", it works better this way for me


speaking of 2k+ pixels, is there a utility that can accelerate the mouse faster than default windows max settings?
1600p+2(1200p) is pushing the windows limits.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14921478*
> I'm not an honor student lol I'm homeschooled which is why I can have a job during the week, but I still do what the public schools do, chemistry and geometry and such. This isn't all my reading books lol but thanks guys!


Oh okay makes sense. Homeschooled students are typically smarter than public school students anyway, which may explain that lol.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14925573*
> Oh okay makes sense. Homeschooled students are typically smarter than public school students anyway, which may explain that lol.


not smarter, just faster paced cuse they arnt held back by all the idiots


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Cleaned it up a tad.


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_;14921373*


Tril sli are for winners!!


----------



## BillOhio

Reaper, 3 way sli'd 570's on 1 monitor? I love that.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;14927824*
> Reaper, 3 way sli'd 570's on 1 monitor? I love that.


He gets 35 fps in Doom!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14925573*
> Oh okay makes sense. Homeschooled students are typically smarter than public school students anyway, which may explain that lol.


I highly doubt that I'm smarter, but we do get school done faster than public because we don't take snow days and such.


----------



## Shane1244

Just bought another Ikea AMON desk. I'd say this is a pretty solid set up for $128


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> _Oh okay makes sense. Homeschooled students are typically smarter than public school students anyway, which may explain that lol._


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14;14928587*
> I highly doubt that I'm smarter, but we do get school done faster than public because we don't take snow days and such.


Really depends on the program you are following and the student themselves. But typically speaking yes they are smarter then public school students not because of snow days but because they are in a small group if not themselves and they can focus a lot more.

My wife and her whole family was home schooled by her parents. Ya she really took it seriously and is really smart, I mean really smart. Sometimes she talks to me using what I call "big words" and it really goes over my head sometimes. Fun part is I learn a new word and she usually explains it to me.

Again really depends on the parent and the student. You get what you invest into it. I know when it comes to my kids I will home school them and Michigan gives parents full freedom to teach them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;14926421*
> not smarter, just faster paced cuse they arnt held back by all the idiots


This too!....lol


----------



## Madman340

When it comes to learning it's based more upon the students' desire for knowledge and interest than where they learned what they know.

I'm sure students who are home-schooled are smarter in general, but I don't think it's necessarily because they are home-schooled. For instance, their parents are probably instilling the hunger for knowledge in the child at a younger age, whereas your typical parent whose child goes to public school generally isn't all that involved, and thus the children aren't as inherently interested. The desire to learn and retain is what makes people smart, not taking hard classes or being home-schooled alone.

Anyway... Back to computer room pictures...









I don't have a camera.







I'll get one with my laptop's webcam though in a second then edit this post if nobody posts when I'm ready.


----------



## tensionz

I want a new desk like that!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14928628*
> Just bought another Ikea AMON desk. I'd say this is a pretty solid set up for $128


I love that desk. I'm getting ready to buy a new desk this week or next but there is no IKEA near me and I'm assuming shipping would be a PITA (cost-wise).


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;14929760*
> I love that desk. I'm getting ready to buy a new desk this week or next but there is no IKEA near me and I'm assuming shipping would be a PITA (cost-wise).


Ikea charges an arm, a leg, and 3 precious organs for shipping. AKA it's not worth it







I drive 50+ miles each way to get to mine (And always leave satisfied







)


----------



## BillOhio

I used an Ikea desk for 6 weeks and the finish had worn off where my hand rested in front of the keyboard.


----------



## InerTia*

Terrible picture, but heres the most recent.


----------



## Madman340

Here's the webcam shot.










Best I can do at the moment lol.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;14929951*
> I used an Ikea desk for 6 weeks and the finish had worn off where my hand rested in front of the keyboard.


My Galant has endured some *significant* use in its young life and shows no signs of weakness


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;14924316*
> speaking of 2k+ pixels, is there a utility that can accelerate the mouse faster than default windows max settings?
> 1600p+2(1200p) is pushing the windows limits.


Get a mouse with higher DPI instead. Adjusting the mouse settings in Windows is a bad idea because you lose a lot of precision.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


My Galant has endured some *significant *use in its young life and shows no signs of weakness










Same here, i have nothing but praise for mine.

Might have to post an updated shot of my room later. I do have the entire day off and nothing to do.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Ikea charges an arm, a leg, and 3 precious organs for shipping. AKA it's not worth it







I drive 50+ miles each way to get to mine (And always leave satisfied







)


Yeah, not worth it. Last time I checked it was $350 for shipping, which is absolutely ridiculous considering the desk costs less than the shipping.

I just got a friend to pick one up for me, and he is meeting me halfway to drop it off. Hopefully I can get some new office pictures up this Friday. It's the biggest L-desk IKEA has so I am a little worried about how much space it will take up though.


----------



## tK FuRY

Screen is down to waiting for my new screen material to come in







. 4 way masking with 2.35 scope screen


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;14927443*
> Tril sli are for winners!!


----------



## xJavontax

When I say they are smarter, I meant it was because their parents are more involved and have a watchful eye over them haha. Pretty much the same thing MadMan said.

Anyway, I don't have any updated pics of my setup, however I can post my brother, sister, mom and dad's setups instead.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Just cleaned my home studio/computer attic. Felt like taking a picture to remember what it will have once looked like.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

my home away from home....inside my home....wait..... lol


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky-Bunker;14938682*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned my home studio/computer attic. Felt like taking a picture to remember what it will have once looked like.


Minecraft Pickaxe. Win.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Minecraft Pickaxe. Win.


This.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*


my home away from home....inside my home....wait..... lol











**** nice, makes my dungeon looks like a crack house!


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Minecraft Pickaxe. Win.


This x2.


----------



## ledzeppie

Just built my new computer so I decided to redo my room. Tell me what you think


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Re-arranged my desks and cleaned it a bit after 2 months away.





































What you guys think?










I'm curious about you live in Germany and have Big Ben bed sheets


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*


Just built my new computer so I decided to redo my room. Tell me what you think











IKEA for the win. I was going to use that corner peice and 2 of the shorter end tables. Ended up getting the more expensive alternative.


----------



## Boyboyd

That better be a Galant, lol.


----------



## staryoshi

They make non-Galant desks?


----------



## somebodysb2

They used to make Jerker's.








Such an epic desk, it even has a fan club...
http://adam.pra.to/content/jerker/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/IKEA-JERKER-Desks-Bring-them-back/131905880170573
http://www.ikeafans.com/home/modular-desks-ikeas-jerker-is-undisputed-king/
http://ikeajerkerdesk.com/
http://www.bradsucks.net/archives/2004/08/25/ikea-jerker-desk/


----------



## gonX

I can't imagine that being comfortable in any way.


----------



## Mootsfox

I wish I had a jerker









Well not really, since I have sorta the same thing and got it for free, but the Jerker used to be the desk I wanted but could never have...


----------



## Gunfire

There are two on my local craigslist for $80


----------



## Novakanedj

KRK Monitors, want







.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14944575*
> They used to make Jerker's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an epic desk, it even has a fan club...
> http://adam.pra.to/content/jerker/
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/IKEA-JERKER-Desks-Bring-them-back/131905880170573
> http://www.ikeafans.com/home/modular-desks-ikeas-jerker-is-undisputed-king/
> http://ikeajerkerdesk.com/
> http://www.bradsucks.net/archives/2004/08/25/ikea-jerker-desk/


I like my space though. Nice desk if you have 1 monitor.


----------



## Timo Noize

I love this acoustic:drool:


----------



## samus1677

Well this is kinda outdated, I'll take a new pic tonight but this is more or less what my "computer room" is:


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samus1677;14947564*
> Well this is kinda outdated, I'll take a new pic tonight but this is more or less what my "computer room" is:


You comfortable??
Lol I would not even fit there ............


----------



## yang88she

me at wonderworks in orlando FL. Makes my 3x30 portrait look small haha


----------



## Shane1244

I'd rather have the 30's.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14928628*
> Just bought another Ikea AMON desk. I'd say this is a pretty solid set up for $128


What size is your second monitor? 21.5?

Nice setup btw, awesome for a dorm too.


----------



## Shane1244

23" and 27"









Thanks man! It's a basement room that I share with other students.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14949021*
> I'd rather have the 30's.


ok fine, here's a recent pic...still have to setup my 5.1's as we are still settling into the new house


----------



## Shane1244

brb.. *grabs tissues*


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


ok fine, here's a recent pic...still have to setup my 5.1's as we are still settling into the new house











Pshhhh, my dual 5750s could run those monitors, o wait......................


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


me at wonderworks in orlando FL. Makes my 3x30 portrait look small haha











Wow. Woooooooooooowwwwwwwww. Wow. That's big.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


ok fine, here's a recent pic...still have to setup my 5.1's as we are still settling into the new house











I like it. Looks nice.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


ok fine, here's a recent pic...still have to setup my 5.1's as we are still settling into the new house











nice setup, damn i was happy to finally have 1 30" lol!


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I like it. Looks nice.


I think nice might be an understatement... That's a sick setup yang88she.


----------



## yang88she

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Shane1244

Setup is alight... Monitors are sexy.


----------



## Timo Noize

And if a person wants to play in horror??
How much he can get scared ...........


----------



## Sean Webster

Now imagine if those were just one high res panel.


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;14954002*
> Now imagine if those were just one high res panel.


I think it would be a masterpiece .........
Although there would be one who does not like


----------



## amang

r
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;14950226*
> ok fine, here's a recent pic...still have to setup my 5.1's as we are still settling into the new house


Slick setup, dude. BTW, where do you get those monitor stands from? Is there a specific brand you use?


----------



## yang88she

I got the stands from monoprice.com they duel monitor stands as those are the only ones I could fnd that would work w a 30 inch monitor in portrait


----------



## gorb

hell yeah monoprice


----------



## gotasavage2

Little update on my setup,

-Built a shelf
-Did some more cable management
-Bought some Ultrasone pro 550's


----------



## jellis142

Omg...where did you get that desk?!?! It's perfect!


----------



## Timo Noize

Hey man







it's just great! Clean and tidy ........


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14959473*
> Omg...where did you get that desk?!?! It's perfect!


No where, I built it out of a solid core door, plywood and stained it with minwax red mahogany stain, finished off with a semi-gloss clear coat. I used 2'' conduit for the right leg and 3/4 all thread for the shelf and left leg.

Thanks for the complements though.


----------



## gorb

It looks great. The attached shelving looks good too.


----------



## von rottes

No computer yet but we're working on it. built ok L shaped desk/half wall. Drop ceiling in the back to cover well lines and stuff and mount a flat screen to it. Be my own personal theater/PC portion of my room.. Gonna be sweet

Got a 3d rending I'll upload later
sent from my Sprint Hero using
tapatalk


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;14959860*
> No computer yet but we're working on it. built ok L shaped desk/half wall. Drop ceiling in the back to cover well lines and stuff and mount a flat screen to it. Be my own personal theater/PC portion of my room.. Gonna be sweet
> 
> Got a 3d rending I'll upload later
> sent from my Sprint Hero using
> tapatalk


Very nice!!


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timo Noize*











Hey man







it's just great! Clean and tidy ........










whoa...........nice speaker dude


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;11526303*
> Here's my temporary setup.
> 
> The table is an ugly mofo, but it's height-adjustable. I'll take a hand-me-down to save $150-200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least until I go for a tri-monitor setup next year


what chair is that?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer;14968978*
> what chair is that?


AK Octane computer chair:
http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/7675456/ak-designs-octane-pc-gaming-and-office-chair-black-blue-reviews/reviews.htm

I got it years ago for Christmas and have always loved it. The only downside (for me) is the roller-blade-like wheels. They leave annoying divots in my chair mat since I'm stuck w/carpet flooring.

Also, you could have quoted one of my newer, post-move pictures instead







(Cause that one's ugly!)


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14969321*
> AK Octane computer chair:
> http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/7675456/ak-designs-octane-pc-gaming-and-office-chair-black-blue-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> I got it years ago for Christmas and have always loved it. The only downside (for me) is the roller-blade-like wheels. They leave annoying divots in my chair mat since I'm stuck w/carpet flooring.
> 
> Also, you could have quoted one of my newer, post-move pictures instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cause that one's ugly!)


I've got it as well, had to take the back off because it was splintering.

Just got a new chair from the Executive Boardroom at work. It doesn't match anything but it is so, so comfortable.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

my new tv stand...PC is next to it


----------



## staryoshi

Mine is still going strong. It has also weathered two moves in the last 16 months


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14969347*
> my new tv stand...PC is next to it
> 
> *snip*[/URL]


Where did you get this from? I like it, very modern


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14969347*
> my new tv stand...PC is next to it


Holy crap where'd you get it?


----------



## outtamymind

this is my work desk, i spend enough time at work that it might as well my computer room


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


this is my work desk, i spend enough time at work that it might as well my computer room











Hey dude what's that blue is there??
Resembles a garbage pail (I think I'm wrong)


----------



## outtamymind

e-recycling bin


----------



## Alex132

That's one big blue bin.


----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


e-recycling bin


If not a secret why she's there?


----------



## outtamymind

cuz the picture i posted is my desk at work. and because i spend literally majority of my day and week there its my computer room lol. and its for recycling old computers and electronics. and we don't have space for it anywhere else.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


this is my work desk, i spend enough time at work that it might as well my computer room











Why do you have a big ass recycle bin in your office?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon;14970481*
> Why do you have a big ass recycle bin in your office?


I am staring at it half-expecting Oscar the grouch to jump out and eat my cookies.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotasavage2;14959393*
> Little update on my setup,
> 
> -Built a shelf
> -Did some more cable management
> -Bought some Ultrasone pro 550's


that chair looks comfortable! what is it??


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon*


Why do you have a big ass recycle bin in your office?


That's where you deposit the used IT guys.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


That's where you deposit the used IT guys.


haha there's some guys here that i wish i could do that too


----------



## Madman340

I don't know whether I should report you guys or anxiously chuckle.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


I don't know whether I should report you guys or anxiously chuckle.


i vote chuckle lol


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14969611*
> Where did you get this from? I like it, very modern


X2 The first thing I thought was: I'm getting me one of those.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14969611*
> Where did you get this from? I like it, very modern


A local Store here in my country

I don't know if its been sold in USA


----------



## HometownHero

Spent the whole weekend building furniture and rearraging our living room. Got some artwork coming in next week to put on the final touches. Also, the Galant is a fantastic desk; I recommend it if you are in need of a new work space.


----------



## gorb

I made some slight changes to the movie/console setup. Computer desk is essentially the same, so I'm using an older picture



























more older pictures


----------



## EpicPie

^ What is that dinosaur thing? I want it.


----------



## Paradox me

The thing on his desk? It's a Tonberry plushie.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


^ What is that dinosaur thing? I want it.


Psh... dinosaur? This guy is the real pimp though.


----------



## gorb

Yeah, it's a Tonberry plushie, purchased from the square enix store


----------



## EpicPie

Just ordered one.


----------



## gorb

Congrats









I have a few others, but I only have one or two out at a time.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;14959860*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No computer yet but we're working on it. built ok L shaped desk/half wall. Drop ceiling in the back to cover well lines and stuff and mount a flat screen to it. Be my own personal theater/PC portion of my room.. Gonna be sweet
> 
> Got a 3d rending I'll upload later
> sent from my Sprint Hero using
> tapatalk


what are the dimensions?


----------



## Chrit

I love how the first pages of these threads all have CRTs.
When I finish my PC and grab my screens I'll post my office.
Build my own desks, shelves and even carpeted the room myself!


----------



## Ubeermench

Phone Pics


----------



## becandl

I'll have to post up some pics of my setup soon, cool looking workstations guys!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;14984156*
> Phone Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


I spy an A Day To Remember poster!









Let's be friends.


----------



## rgwoehr




----------



## Timo Noize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr;14984834*


Cool!
Everything is so neat, looks like a small train consisting of monitors and cases ...


----------



## Boyboyd

needs a quick clean.


----------



## ak89




----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ak89*


Snip


You may want to edit you picture.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Um. You might want to remove that photo for the nudity.

Lul.


----------



## ak89

Censored one is ok?


----------



## pnoozi




----------



## HometownHero

^^ Where did you get the speaker stands?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


^^ Where did you get the speaker stands?


They look like a couple simple boxes.


----------



## aappss01

Working on my new desk







should be done by the end of the week.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timo Noize;14989007*
> Cool!
> Everything is so neat, looks like a small train consisting of monitors and cases ...


Thanks. The iMac is probably going to be moved somewhere else soon though, it's a little too crowded and I don't really use it much anymore.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aappss01;14994343*
> Working on my new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be done by the end of the week.


Very nice, are you putting a clear coat next?


----------



## aappss01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14994807*
> Very nice, are you putting a clear coat next?


Next I have to flip it over and stain the bottom, and then Ill clear coat it, yes.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aappss01;14994343*
> Working on my new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be done by the end of the week.


You mean door.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89;14992681*
> httxp://[URL=http://pics.ak89.org/albums/jtn/img_0553.jpg%5B/IMG]pics.ak89.org/albums/jtn/img_0553.jpg[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Lol'ed at censored.


----------



## aappss01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;14995032*
> You mean door.


Good eye, it is indeed a door.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ak89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;14993407*
> They look like a couple simple boxes.


Yes those are boxes, from Corator DS CPU cooler packaging.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aappss01;14995664*
> Good eye, it is indeed a door.


I did that for about a year. Make sure you have it supported. I would suggest a 2x4 or similar running the length of the surface. Mine started to warp in the center after a few months.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89;14995700*
> Yes those are boxes, from Corator DS CPU cooler packaging.


Couldnt tell if they were something like this, or just boxes lol.


----------



## lucifermn




----------



## aappss01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I did that for about a year. Make sure you have it supported. I would suggest a 2x4 or similar running the length of the surface. Mine started to warp in the center after a few months.


Even with it being a solid core door? I figured that with it being solid core it would be able4 to support it.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aappss01*


Even with it being a solid core door? I figured that with it being solid core it would be able4 to support it.


Is it solid? I thought it was a hollow one based on the pictures. Even a solid door is going to warp in the middle after a awhile. You can prevent it by gluing and screwing a 2x4 upright on the underside of it along the rear edge.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucifermn*












I see you.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


I see you.


we all can see you.


----------



## aappss01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Is it solid? I thought it was a hollow one based on the pictures. Even a solid door is going to warp in the middle after a awhile. You can prevent it by gluing and screwing a 2x4 upright on the underside of it along the rear edge.


Yes sir it is, I had to go to three stores to find a solid core. Thanks tor the advice, ill make sure to support it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Ah OCN, Where "TOOK ONE WITH MY CRAPPY CELL" means I have wasted all my money on my computer and left none for a camera.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+*


Ah OCN, Where "TOOK ONE WITH MY CRAPPY CELL" means I have wasted all my money on my computer and left none for a camera.










that happened to me lol I'm still broke and I haven't finished my rig yet


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+*


Ah OCN, Where "TOOK ONE WITH MY CRAPPY CELL" means I have wasted all my money on my computer and left none for a camera.


Did you end up proving you own your sig rig in your other thread? I was waiting for you to post more pictures.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15005171*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very nice room!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+;15004769*
> Ah OCN, Where "TOOK ONE WITH MY CRAPPY CELL" means I have wasted all my money on my computer and left none for a camera.


Could also mean "I can't find a Mini USB cable right now", or "The D90 is charging in the corner".


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekBostonBoy+;15004769*
> Ah OCN, Where "TOOK ONE WITH MY CRAPPY CELL" means I have wasted all my money on my computer and left none for a camera.


Some people have no use for anything but a cell phone camera. If they don't take pictures of much other than their rig, why would they waste money on a camera? I'd like to see some pictures of your rig though.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15008300*
> Could also mean "I can't find a Mini USB cable right now", or "The D90 is charging in the corner".


All four batteries are dead, don't own a card reader....

It's easier to take them with the phone and just email them to myself


----------



## lagittaja

Well here we go. Pics taken with my Desire so excuse me for the quality.
Pretty dark already outside + had to put my fluorescent lamp on to get some kind of a pic








First my desktop + part of my HT setup. Yeah, I'm a student, I live here, this isn't a freaking surgery room.








And here's my lovely mechanism chair + rest of the HT setup, subwoofer behind the chair so..


----------



## yang88she

finally got my 5.1 setup, got my g27, yea my cable management is horrid, still a work in progress


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;15014918*
> finally got my 5.1 setup, got my g27, yea my cable management is horrid, still a work in progress


And you fail at internet


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi;15016622*
> And you fail at internet


And you fail at logic


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;15004040*
> we all can see you.


It's a decoy!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;15014918*
> finally got my 5.1 setup, got my g27, yea my cable management is horrid, still a work in progress


Your img is broken and does not work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi;15016622*
> And you fail at internet


Stop being a troll


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15009633*
> All four batteries are dead, don't own a card reader....
> 
> It's easier to take them with the phone and just email them to myself


uploading them to your dropbox folder is much easier than emailing.

and depending how you have it set up on your desktop (pop up comes up for me when it's done) you can just click a button and it's already on your desktop


----------



## Xyro TR1

Temporary setup in a spare room (my sister's old room) at the parents' house while I try to find my own house. Believe it or not, the housing market is so good here, many sellers don't want to negotiate! Anyway, the pics...

No EyeFinity... no room. Also, no epic speakers.



































The H80 hasn't arrived yet...









Gawd I can't wait to get a house...


----------



## shnur

So many foxes....

Oh and I have that case for one of my customers. it is so pretty!


----------



## Mootsfox

Argh, I want that fox print!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


So many foxes....


Only two in these pics! You should see the collection >.>

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Argh, I want that fox print!


I got the last one at AC









Also... just realized I have the EQ in "parents are asleep, turn the bass off" mode. Lol.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Temporary setup in a spare room (my sister's old room) at the parents' house while I try to find my own house. Believe it or not, the housing market is so good here, many sellers don't want to negotiate! Anyway, the pics...
*snip*

Gawd I can't wait to get a house...


Where are you house-shopping? I live in south-central Wisconsin, and bought my house just over a year ago for $35k. 900 square feet in-town, with a deck and an older 1 car detached garage (well, a small car. My Chevy Caprice fits in there with a foot in front, doors touching rear bumper, and a foot to each side.).

Mine was foreclosed on by the bank in the middle of a remodel and addition project, so I had to do paint and trim work in the bedroom, rebuild the deck railings and run power out to the garage. The house wasn't listed with a realtor - the bank that owned it was a small local bank with just 3 branches, and was selling it with a "For Sale by Owner" sign in the window with the bank's phone number on it.

I don't have any exterior pictures of it, so I grabbed this one from Google Street View. The picture is about 2 years old - when I got the house the ramp on the front was no longer there. The previous owner was in a Powerchair. I've also removed all the terrible plantings next to the sidewalk.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Where are you house-shopping? I live in south-central Wisconsin, and bought my house just over a year ago for $35k. 900 square feet in-town, with a deck and an older 1 car detached garage (well, a small car. My Chevy Caprice fits in there with a foot in front, doors touching rear bumper, and a foot to each side.).

Mine was foreclosed on by the bank in the middle of a remodel and addition project, so I had to do paint and trim work in the bedroom, rebuild the deck railings and run power out to the garage. The house wasn't listed with a realtor - the bank that owned it was a small local bank with just 3 branches, and was selling it with a "For Sale by Owner" sign in the window with the bank's phone number on it.

I don't have any exterior pictures of it, so I grabbed this one from Google Street View. The picture is about 2 years old - when I got the house the ramp on the front was no longer there. The previous owner was in a Powerchair. I've also removed all the terrible plantings next to the sidewalk.











Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor. $35k? That's nuts! The houses I'm looking at are 6-7x more than that. Then again, Plano is super expensive, and I'm looking for at least double that sqft.

Still, congrats on that rather amazing deal! I'm super jelly.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Where are you house-shopping? I live in south-central Wisconsin, and bought my house just over a year ago for $35k. 900 square feet in-town, with a deck and an older 1 car detached garage (well, a small car. My Chevy Caprice fits in there with a foot in front, doors touching rear bumper, and a foot to each side.).

Mine was foreclosed on by the bank in the middle of a remodel and addition project, so I had to do paint and trim work in the bedroom, rebuild the deck railings and run power out to the garage. The house wasn't listed with a realtor - the bank that owned it was a small local bank with just 3 branches, and was selling it with a "For Sale by Owner" sign in the window with the bank's phone number on it.

I don't have any exterior pictures of it, so I grabbed this one from Google Street View. The picture is about 2 years old - when I got the house the ramp on the front was no longer there. The previous owner was in a Powerchair. I've also removed all the terrible plantings next to the sidewalk.











Caprice? Like this?









Congrats on the house









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor. $35k? That's nuts! The houses I'm looking at are 6-7x more than that. Then again, Plano is super expensive, and I'm looking for at least double that sqft.

Still, congrats on that rather amazing deal! I'm super jelly.










House prices vary greatly depending on location. You can get a decently sized (~1000sqft) 3bdr house in some places for $15,000. 10 miles away the same model house might be $85,000.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


House prices vary greatly depending on location. You can get a decently sized (~1000sqft) 3bdr house in some places for $15,000. 10 miles away the same model house might be $85,000.


Good god. If there was ever a noncrappy house for $15k... I could buy that in cash. Now. Good god.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


House prices vary greatly depending on location. You can get a decently sized (~1000sqft) 3bdr house in some places for $15,000. 10 miles away the same model house might be $85,000.


how is a 1000sq ft house a decent size for a 3br? super tiny rooms.

DFW has some excellent pricing on homes, even in the "expensive" areas. For a new home (and depending on the area), you can easily get a 3000sq ft home for like 180k...of course, if you consider foreclosed homes or whatever, then you can get a better deal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


how is a 1000sq ft house a decent size for a 3br? super tiny rooms.

DFW has some excellent pricing on homes, even in the "expensive" areas. For a new home (and depending on the area), you can easily get a 3000sq ft home for like 180k...of course, if you consider foreclosed homes or whatever, then you can get a better deal.


I was going to comment on that as well but didn't want to seem like a hater/troll. I live in a 2 bedroom apartment that is 1,111 sq ft, (truly exactly that amount, I've measured all the floorspace and drawn it on a floorplan) I can't imagine a 3 room house that is smaller than that.


----------



## staryoshi

The problem with DFW is that you have to live in DFW







Also, my 2 bd apt is ~ 1040sq feet. The only way I could squeeze another bedroom in here would be to convert one of the bathrooms. It could work, though.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


The problem with DFW is that you have to live in DFW







Also, my 2 bd apt is ~ 1040sq feet. The only way I could squeeze another bedroom in here would be to convert one of the bathrooms. It could work, though.


Yeah, my old 1bdr was 860ish sqft. And it was pretty small. I'm looking between 1800 and 1600 sqft plus attached 2-car garage.

Also, <3 it here. At least when you're North of Dallas, it's pretty alright.


----------



## gorb

Nothing wrong with DFW


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15025369*
> Caprice? Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House prices vary greatly depending on location. You can get a decently sized (~1000sqft) 3bdr house in some places for $15,000. 10 miles away the same model house might be $85,000.


Caprice like this:








(From L to R: '97 Escort (still have, suffered a deer hit), '91 Caprice, and '76 Olds Delta 88 (sold due to high gas prices, probably looks like above pic now))

Wedged Nestled in its garage:









Detroit's got some ridiculously low housing prices









My house is technically a 1BR, but I've used it as a 2BR when I had a roommate for a little while.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15025831*
> I was going to comment on that as well but didn't want to seem like a hater/troll. I live in a 2 bedroom apartment that is 1,111 sq ft, (truly exactly that amount, I've measured all the floorspace and drawn it on a floorplan) I can't imagine a 3 room house that is smaller than that.


heh yeah im just about to move into a 2 bedroom apartment thats 1200sq ft, cant see moving into anything smaller then that (but that might be because im moving out of my pops house which is 3 bedroom and 4400sq ft lol)


----------



## Lurikrunch

When I hear about prices like that, it doesn't surprise me at all that the U.S. housing market crashed. $35k? You might be able to buy the wood to build a shed in Toronto for that price.

My 1 bedroom, 600 square foot condo is costing me $325,000 in a mediocre area. The house I was looking at before buying this condo was listed for just over $600,000 for 900ish square feet in a mediocre area - I dropped interest in it when a bidding war drove the price up to almost $670,000. Keep in mind that this is as a first time buyer, too.

Of course, incomes here are higher than in rural Idaho or Ohio, but it always boggles my mind when you can buy a house anywhere for under $200,000.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;15026628*
> heh yeah im just about to move into a 2 bedroom apartment thats 1200sq ft, cant see moving into anything smaller then that (but that might be because im moving out of my pops house which is 3 bedroom and 4400sq ft lol)


I dunno, a small house isn't so bad, it just encourages you to have less stuff.









Bedroom 1/Front Room is 10'x15', living room is roughly 20'x15' (there's a small full bathroom included in that space), kitchen is 15'x15', and Bedroom 2/Master Bedroom is 14'x14'. Deck is roughly 14'x14' and has a sliding glass door entrance to the master bedroom.

I mean, yeah, I can't have a pool table in my living room or anything, unless I got rid of the sofa and moved all my console gaming stuff into the front room, but it works. I've had 10 people over playing Rock Band 3 and there was room for everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurikrunch;15026687*
> When I hear about prices like that, it doesn't surprise me at all that the U.S. housing market crashed. $35k? You might be able to buy the wood to build a shed in Toronto for that price.
> 
> My 1 bedroom, 600 square foot condo is costing me $325,000 in a mediocre area. The house I was looking at before buying this condo was listed for just over $600,000 for 900ish square feet in a mediocre area - I dropped interest in it when a bidding war drove the price up to almost $670,000. Keep in mind that this is as a first time buyer, too.
> 
> Of course, incomes here are higher than in rural Idaho or Ohio, but it always boggles my mind when you can buy a house anywhere for under $200,000.


I live in a pretty rural part of Wisconsin. The town I live in had (at the 2000 census) 536 people. The county I live in has one stop light (put in 10 years ago), no hospital (only two clinics), no big-box stores, and a population (2000 census) of 15,832 - all in 464 square miles.

It's not really fair to compare us to Toronto - you probably have more people living in the block your condo is in than I do in my town.

There's houses that are cheaper than mine around here - just gotta know where to look.
http://www.firstweber.com/homes/1622548_SCWMLS-419_S_Market_St-Westfield-WI-53964
$29,900 for a 725sq. ft. 2BR 1BA in a bigger town in the same county. It needs some TLC - then again, so did mine when I bought it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I dunno, a small house isn't so bad, it just encourages you to have less stuff.









Bedroom 1/Front Room is 10'x15', living room is roughly 20'x15' (there's a small full bathroom included in that space), kitchen is 15'x15', and Bedroom 2/Master Bedroom is 14'x14'. Deck is roughly 14'x14' and has a sliding glass door entrance to the master bedroom.

I mean, yeah, I can't have a pool table in my living room or anything, unless I got rid of the sofa and moved all my console gaming stuff into the front room, but it works. I've had 10 people over playing Rock Band 3 and there was room for everyone.

I live in a pretty rural part of Wisconsin. The town I live in had (at the 2000 census) 536 people. The county I live in has one stop light (put in 10 years ago), no hospital (only two clinics), no big-box stores, and a population (2000 census) of 15,832 - all in 464 square miles.

It's not really fair to compare us to Toronto - you probably have more people living in the block your condo is in than I do in my town.

There's houses that are cheaper than mine around here - just gotta know where to look.
http://www.firstweber.com/homes/1622...field-WI-53964
$29,900 for a 725sq. ft. 2BR 1BA in a bigger town in the same county. It needs some TLC - then again, so did mine when I bought it.

































damn...here in my country ****ty ass houses cost double...


----------



## yang88she

the mrs. enjoying the new g27 w. some NFS hot pursuit


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*












Is that a 22" next to the 27"?

Kinda off topic but ive been looking through this thread trying to find a 22 next to a 27 or 24 so I can get a rough idea what a 27 will look like next to my 22


----------



## Zzari

I'm with Lurikrunch on this one. I live in Seattle (University District) and my 1000sf 2bd/2ba condo was about $500,000. Housing around here is pretty expensive...anything under $250,000 would be considered junk by a lot of people. Granted, I'm in a major metro area that hasn't been hit too hard by the recession, but still.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Is that a 22" next to the 27"?

Kinda off topic but ive been looking through this thread trying to find a 22 next to a 27 or 24 so I can get a rough idea what a 27 will look like next to my 22


Thats a 23" Acer.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzari*


I'm with Lurikrunch on this one. I live in Seattle (University District) and my 1000sf 2bd/2ba condo was about $500,000. Housing around here is pretty expensive...anything under $250,000 would be considered junk by a lot of people. Granted, I'm in a major metro area that hasn't been hit too hard by the recession, but still.


You aren't surprised that the housing market crashed when prices are this cheap? The homes being so cheap is an effect of the crash itself in addition to what such a place has to offer. Of course it will be more expensive in a very accessible community vs a small town out in the middle of nowhere. The extra cost is based around potential amenities in relation to the home itself, as well as other factors such as economical state.

Either way, I just read through a couple pages and completely forgot I was even in the Computer Room thread... A little too off topic.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Thats a 23" Acer.










Thanks dude! thats a good comparison for me then!

Heres my setup currently - its not as flash as most of the peoples on here, but I think ive done pretty well considering I only work part time and half my money goes to gas food and board! And heres a pic of our precious cat Sophie







(we currently have 8 cats)

And I also have something I bet no one, or hardly anyone else has for their computer setup - see the door on the left of my table? thats our bedroom toilet







It takes me less then 30 seconds to take a whiz!

edit: I dont mean I doubt anyone on here has an on-suite, I mean I doubt they have one that close to their setup


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


the mrs. enjoying the new g27 w. some NFS hot pursuit











That's a a sexy setup.


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fasista*


Mine!


























I'm not the best photographer










Same case and mousepad as me. I love you dear sir.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


That's a a sexy setup.


The computer isn't half bad either.


----------



## investmenttechnology

my brother's new setup.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology*


my brother's new setup.


that couch looks like one from walmart, least if memory serves me right from when i was working there. Cursed when i had to bring one out fricken massive awkward boxes.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Is that a 22" next to the 27"?

Kinda off topic but ive been looking through this thread trying to find a 22 next to a 27 or 24 so I can get a rough idea what a 27 will look like next to my 22


Huzzah Razer Chimaeras


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;15035464*
> The computer isn't half bad either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15035141*
> That's a a sexy setup.


Lol, thanks!


----------



## Sukach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;15035762*
> my brother's new setup.


Man if one of those legs slipped off it would be a disaster.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15023173*
> Where are you house-shopping? I live in south-central Wisconsin, and bought my house just over a year ago for $35k. 900 square feet in-town, with a deck and an older 1 car detached garage (well, a small car. My Chevy Caprice fits in there with a foot in front, doors touching rear bumper, and a foot to each side.).
> 
> Mine was foreclosed on by the bank in the middle of a remodel and addition project, so I had to do paint and trim work in the bedroom, rebuild the deck railings and run power out to the garage. The house wasn't listed with a realtor - the bank that owned it was a small local bank with just 3 branches, and was selling it with a "For Sale by Owner" sign in the window with the bank's phone number on it.
> 
> I don't have any exterior pictures of it, so I grabbed this one from Google Street View. The picture is about 2 years old - when I got the house the ramp on the front was no longer there. The previous owner was in a Powerchair. I've also removed all the terrible plantings next to the sidewalk.


nice house sir. I have been living in mine for going on 2 years now and i picked it up as a foreclosure for 54,000 (ruffly). Its about 900 Square Feet or so, 2 bed room decent setup but an older house. Im currently in the process of selling it to my mother lol. I want a bigger place and looking at 5 bed room foreclosure for 83,000 (sad becuase the house was just remodeled and its perfect new roof, new floors and new heating system). If you keep your eyes open you can really pick up a great deal on a house due to the market here being such garbage. There are still some areas that are high priced but in Northeastern PA you can pick up some amazing houses for around or under 120k that have 3,4,5 and even saw a 6 bed room monster for around that price. Some of them even have pools....which use to make the price sky rocket but now....lol dime a dozen







. it just sucks that the area is so...boring...i mean really boring...


----------



## staryoshi

I really wish I was in the market for a new house... I'd get quite a deal. Unfortunately, I only know I'll be where I am for another 2 years -_O


----------



## vitality




----------



## staryoshi

Ikea Galant owners unite!


----------



## vitality

Ikea Galant FTW


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


You aren't surprised that the housing market crashed when prices are this cheap? The homes being so cheap is an effect of the crash itself in addition to what such a place has to offer. Of course it will be more expensive in a very accessible community vs a small town out in the middle of nowhere. The extra cost is based around potential amenities in relation to the home itself, as well as other factors such as economical state.

Either way, I just read through a couple pages and completely forgot I was even in the Computer Room thread... A little too off topic.


Cheap prices didn't cause the recession (home prices were at an all time high right before 2008), but the recession caused foreclosures and a plummet in prices. Not sure if that's what you meant to say or not.

I realize that location makes up most of a house's price, but some people are getting homes _so cheap_ that it makes you wonder if the price they're paying even covers materials and labor.

But yes, this is way off-topic :X


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my gaming station.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;15040070*
> Cheap prices didn't cause the recession (home prices were at an all time high right before 2008), but the recession caused foreclosures and a plummet in prices. Not sure if that's what you meant to say or not.
> 
> I realize that location makes up most of a house's price, but some people are getting homes _so cheap_ that it makes you wonder if the price they're paying even covers materials and labor.
> 
> But yes, this is way off-topic :X


The person I quoted said they agreed with the guy from Toronto who said, "When I hear about prices like that, it doesn't surprise me at all that the U.S. housing market crashed." I was just saying the prices weren't cheap to begin with.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Here's my gaming station. 
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...5/IMG_1927.jpg


That wallpaper is... amazing. I like the desk.


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


The person I quoted said they agreed with the guy from Toronto who said, "When I hear about prices like that, it doesn't surprise me at all that the U.S. housing market crashed." I was just saying the prices weren't cheap to begin with.


You quoted me (from Seattle)...and I didn't say anything like that. You must be confusing for someone else. >.<


----------



## jsigone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Where are you house-shopping? I live in south-central Wisconsin, and bought my house just over a year ago for $35k. 900 square feet in-town, with a deck and an older 1 car detached garage (well, a small car. My Chevy Caprice fits in there with a foot in front, doors touching rear bumper, and a foot to each side.).

Mine was foreclosed on by the bank in the middle of a remodel and addition project, so I had to do paint and trim work in the bedroom, rebuild the deck railings and run power out to the garage. The house wasn't listed with a realtor - the bank that owned it was a small local bank with just 3 branches, and was selling it with a "For Sale by Owner" sign in the window with the bank's phone number on it.

I don't have any exterior pictures of it, so I grabbed this one from Google Street View. The picture is about 2 years old - when I got the house the ramp on the front was no longer there. The previous owner was in a Powerchair. I've also removed all the terrible plantings next to the sidewalk.











that is pretty bad ass!!! 
My 1000sft townhome in San Diego was 160K ( was a good deal from bank owned).......My car cost more then your house!! SHEIT


----------



## EVILNOK

Hey guys, I finally found a decent desk on Amazon that had free shipping but I was also looking for something for cable management. I saw on somewhere in this thread a cable management system that gathered all the wires up under the back edge of the desk I think? Then the wires ran down the back edge to 1 side? Sorry I can't be more descriptive I wasn't really looking to buy something like that at the time. If anyone remembers something like this could you point me in the right direction please. I'd much rather use something like I described than zip ties. The thought of all those loose wires hanging off the back of my new desk is already making my OCD tingle.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Hey guys, I finally found a decent desk on Amazon that had free shipping but I was also looking for something for cable management. I saw on somewhere in this thread a cable management system that gathered all the wires up under the back edge of the desk I think? Then the wires ran down the back edge to 1 side? Sorry I can't be more descriptive I wasn't really looking to buy something like that at the time. If anyone remembers something like this could you point me in the right direction please. I'd much rather use something like I described than zip ties. The thought of all those loose wires hanging off the back of my new desk is already making my OCD tingle.










http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


----------



## kyleblanc

my set up while im at school. my one at home is much cleaner


----------



## curb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15035141*
> That's a a sexy setup.


sexy setup it is...that's my future setup right there!! someday =(


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Oh hey guys.
















When I had my workbench.









MountainDew bottle for authentication


----------



## Drake.L

Current set up, not as clean though lol. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## 10halec

Tooo many reposts in this thread.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


Oh hey guys.









MountainDew bottle for authentication


Link to wallpaper please!


----------



## LostKauz

yup that down their on the floor is my socket a sempron powered server (ftp, home file, etc.)
































not too sure how safe this is....


----------



## jellis142

Epic OCN Starbursts!!!


----------



## metalmania31

Here's mine currently. Wallpapers are different though now.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15055397*
> Epic OCN Starbursts!!!


thanks glad you like!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;15055040*
> not too sure how safe this is....


I've had mine wired up like that for over three years.


----------



## airplaneman

Got the new place set up for 3rd+4th year. New house, new roommates, new opportunities!

You can see my new receiver in this one -- a Denon AVR 1803. It's old, but works wonders for me







.









Here you can see the new subwoofer and DJ setup. Paradigm PW-2200, 12", 500W RMS. It shakes the house and I love it!









Bed and photos!


----------



## jsigone

nice setup!!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;15060318*
> Got the new place set up for 3rd+4th year. New house, new roommates, new opportunities!
> 
> You can see my new receiver in this one -- a Denon AVR 1803. It's old, but works wonders for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the new subwoofer and DJ setup. Paradigm PW-2200, 12", 500W RMS. It shakes the house and I love it!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Bed and photos!
> 
> *snip*


Epic.


----------



## waar

well, after seeing the 600T SE posted 3 times, looks like that's enough reason for me to switch my case.

bye bye haf 932!


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15061258*
> well, after seeing the 600T SE posted 3 times, looks like that's enough reason for me to switch my case.
> 
> bye bye haf 932!


Yeah it's a sweet case. I wanted to do it with this one, but I went with the CM690 (1st rev) since it was more of a budget build.


----------



## EpicPie

lol @ Mixtrack pro midi controller.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15062420*
> lol @ Mixtrack pro midi controller.


Hey man, that thing is fun!

Too broke too afford CDJ's


----------



## imuri

Testing out my 19" screen at portrait mode


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;15062458*
> Hey man, that thing is fun!
> 
> Too broke too afford CDJ's


You can easily get a used pair for $400-600.


----------



## Remix65

^how is it having the speakers behind you.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15063315*
> You can easily get a used pair for $400-600.


Eh, I wouldn't go for anything less than 800s, and then I'd need a mixer too. I just got into it, and didn't really feel like dropping $800+


----------



## cyberbeat

My old setup back in Australia, All my stuff should be here in NZ next week


























I will have a different setup here though, as my room is bigger, and i have a new desk to go along with them all


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman;15064268*
> Eh, I wouldn't go for anything less than 800s, and then I'd need a mixer too. I just got into it, and didn't really feel like dropping $800+


I wouldn't settle for any of the Pioneer CDJ's unless it had USB support. Burning CD's constantly is a pain and waste of money.

The CDJ 400's and 500's are probably some of the best entry level CDJ's that you can get used and all you need is a cheap mixer, you really don't need anything special.

Also, sync button is for noobs.


----------



## General_Jaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15061258*
> well, after seeing the 600T SE posted 3 times, looks like that's enough reason for me to switch my case.
> 
> bye bye haf 932!


I'm also getting rid of my 922 for a 600T SE. It looks great!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*


I'm also getting rid of my 922 for a 600T SE. It looks great!


I would agree. It's the best $165 I have spent.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I wouldn't settle for any of the Pioneer CDJ's unless it had USB support. Burning CD's constantly is a pain and waste of money.

The CDJ 400's and 500's are probably some of the best entry level CDJ's that you can get used and all you need is a cheap mixer, you really don't need anything special.

Also, sync button is for noobs.


Yeah, obviously USB support. That was my turn-off for vinyl -- the soundcards and software are quite expensive, just to avoid buying records.

True enough about the CDJs. Well I have the controller now, and I don't plan on upgrading for another year or so. Then we'll see what's on the market. What do you spin on?

Sync button is for noobs, it does everything for you..:/


----------



## Nickw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


the mrs. enjoying the new g27 w. some NFS hot pursuit











Very nice, but at that resolution I cant help but wonder, Why not just get a 40 Inch tv .


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nickw*


Very nice, but at that resolution I cant help but wonder, Why not just get a 40 Inch tv .


"At that resolution?" Am I missing something? His system specs state 5156 x 2560.

Anyway, I rearranged my room the other day... again. I still plan on posting a picture once it's clean.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;15070292*
> Very nice, but at that resolution I cant help but wonder, Why not just get a 40 Inch tv .


lolwut


----------



## Nickw

What I mean is, they look just like the size of say, a 40 inch tv and why not just get that and not have bezels, I worded it incorrectly I suppose.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;15070408*
> What I mean is, they look just like the size of say, a 40 inch tv and why not just get that and not have bezels, I worded it incorrectly I suppose.


But a 40" TV is 1920x1080, and thus looks like crap for that size

His setup is 5125x2560 (if I remember the bezel correction correctly). The resolution is much much better than a consumer grade TV. Games look much better on that than a random 40" TV, or even a good one.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


But a 40" TV is 1920x1080, and thus looks like crap for that size

His setup is 5125x2560 (if I remember the bezel correction correctly). The resolution is much much better than a consumer grade TV. Games look much better on that than a random 40" TV, or even a good one.


I would rather have a single large screen and be able to push up anti-aliasing without big black bars splitting everything up...it would drive me crazy. It's a personal preference, but it would completely annoying and take me out of the experience.


----------



## Nickw

Basically^ Dont get me wrong I'm at 5760- 1080 on mine, I'm simply against the portrait displays.


----------



## yang88she

Different strokes for different folks....honestly I don't notice my bezels and i love the vertical real estate w. My portrait setup. I even tried out landscape and got annoyed pretty quickly w. Having to turn my head left and right when not gaming

Before eyefinity and surround I did use a 32" 40" & 42" but like an above poster said, it looks like crap


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


I would rather have a single large screen and be able to push up anti-aliasing without big black bars splitting everything up...it would drive me crazy. It's a personal preference, but it would completely annoying and take me out of the experience.


That's you and your preference. I'd much rather take yangshes setup. Why? Because low resolutions annoy me. Even if you pump up the AA on 1920x1080, it won't change the fact that it's still a low resolution. In games, it will look rather... unclear... because of the low res. Yangshes setup would make each image on the screen take over 6 times the pixels compared to a 1920x1080 setup, thus increasing image clarity rather far.

The bezels are minor compared to the benefits of that setup. This is my preference, you have yours. Let's leave it at that.









The only real downside I'd have with a setup like that'd be the GPU power required to power it in games... and the cost of it.


----------



## gorb

I use a 40" tv and would much rather have 3 portrait displays.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd personally prefer 3 horizontal ones. More for the added screen space in peripheral vision.


----------



## HeadHunter59

My area of the basement.

Took old desk apart used the drawers and went to Menards and picked up 6ft counter top.
2x4s are under case like so that way i can remove the air filter on bottom of case from the front now instead of the back.

This is with flash off and one light on.(Have 2 others which can be turned on. Normal i just have one and game in somewhat dark)










Flash on.










And best spot in the house for movies and such which is in back of my pc chair.. A Love Sac.


----------



## Mootsfox

To the above comments, I'm also against portrait displays in most cases. Mainly because the viewing angle sucks on anything but high end monitors. I run my 22" in portrait and it has a horrible gradient from left to right and top to bottom. No way I could use three. One is fine because it's not a main monitor.


----------



## De-Zant

That's why you use IPS / VA monitors for portrait monitors. It's not perfect, but much better than TN as far as viewing angles go.


----------



## csm725

That ZR30W * 3 in portrait though...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


That ZR30W * 3 in portrait though...










A bit awkward for regular desktop usage. You should at least have decent eye sight, and even then, it might get a little tiring.

That is, unless you up the DPI from windows.


----------



## csm725

Assuming 125DPI.
Assuming the aspect ratio is x:1, the larger x is the better the monitors are for office - to a certain extent.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That's why you use IPS / VA monitors for portrait monitors. It's not perfect, but much better than TN as far as viewing angles go.


Yes. Definitely have to have quality monitors if you are going to use portrait mode.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


That ZR30W * 3 in portrait though...










I'd rather have three in landscape. After awhile a 30" seems reasonable. You get used to the size.


----------



## csm725

That would most likely strain my neck substantially.


----------



## SDriver

Heres my setup in my newly remodeled basment.


----------



## outtamymind

currently as it sits, while i wait for my all in one to get a new motherboard put in under warranty


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nickw*


Very nice, but at that resolution I cant help but wonder, Why not just get a 40 Inch tv .


Did you get beat up alot at school?

I'm at 5865*1080 peripheral Vision like a baws.


----------



## baird gow

Not complete yet... Almost. Getting 2 more dell U2410s a Lian-Li PC-Z70 case and I am currently looking for a new chair. Sorry for crappy pics was using my HTC Thunderbolt with flash cause it is night here.
























Closeup of my brand new Mechanical Keyboard Leopold MX Cherry Browns.


----------



## EpicPie

Testing out the panoramic shot on my brothers camera, lol.


----------



## Gunfire

Boy you have a tiny room!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15109171*
> Boy you have a tiny room!


My rent is free, im not complaining.


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15109528*
> My rent is free, im not complaining.


the good ol days...enjoy them:ninja:


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


the good ol days...enjoy them










Oh how I miss them









Food whenever I wanted. Didn't have to work. Hmm.


----------



## Psykhotic

I want to post. But wow, I need to do some serious cleaning.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


the good ol days...enjoy them











Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Oh how I miss them









Food whenever I wanted. Didn't have to work. Hmm.


I don't live at my parents house, I live on my own. I still have to buy my own food etc.


----------



## derickwm

O. How do you get away with free rent then?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


O. How do you get away with free rent then?


Squatting







lol jk

Let me just define that just in case you get confused









Quote:



In England, the term squatting usually refers to occupying an empty house illegally in a city.


Squatting definition in UK wikipedia link


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


Closeup of my brand new Mechanical Keyboard Leopold MX Cherry Browns.










Amaizing setup. IMO the keyboard will looks much better with flat windows keys


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15110139*
> O. How do you get away with free rent then?


My mom owns the apartment I live in. lmao


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15110323*
> My mom owns the apartment I live in. lmao


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15110323*
> My mom owns the apartment I live in. lmao


----------



## EpicPie

Parents live in another state. The two flats above me are rented out to other people.

The fact you're jelly doesn't qualify for a facepalm image.


----------



## Madman340

Haha, I ain't jelly. I was just waiting for a cool story about how you managed to somehow get free rent but instead it was a lot more normal than I was hoping.


----------



## Badwrench

Just trying out the dual monitors while my other rig is down. The 23' looks so small next to the 27".


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;15111014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying out the dual monitors while my other rig is down. The 23' looks so small next to the 27".


me like. very much.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15110323*
> My mom owns the apartment I live in. lmao


Nice. I also live rent free. My parents currently live in arizona but they're still paying for this house of course...they pay the mortgage/property taxes, and I pay for everything else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow;15108595*
> Not complete yet... Almost. Getting 2 more dell U2410s a Lian-Li PC-Z70 case and I am currently looking for a new chair. Sorry for crappy pics was using my HTC Thunderbolt with flash cause it is night here.


Yay RC-10s


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;15111014*
> Just trying out the dual monitors while my other rig is down. The 23' looks so small next to the 27".


That case...







What kind of case is that?


----------



## Drifto570

Ignore the Sponge bob. hahahahha


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15109528*
> My rent is free, im not complaining.


I was just referring to the picture, not your actual room







lol


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15112002*
> That case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of case is that?


Lightly modded Danger Den Water Box


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;15113409*
> Lightly modded Danger Den Water Box


Wow, definitely one of the most awesome cases I have ever seen.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Decided to take a pic.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


Lightly modded Danger Den Water Box










Ya that is pretty jammin, moar pics please.


----------



## XAnarchy

That's a mean sound card too, what is it? The Xonar DS in sig?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


That's a mean sound card too, what is it? The Xonar DS in sig?


Xonar DS; the low end model but still a great card.


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## XAnarchy

How you liking BF3 Beta? I can't wait for the release!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Taken with my phone, just got the chair, I've had this desk before, but it broke, I got it again through a friend for free, anyone know what this desk is? I wouldnt mind finding it online or something










Edit: Just for clarity, still live with my parents, and the room is 6 ft wide and 14 ft long


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;15144189*
> Edit: Just for clarity, still live with my parents, and the room is 6 ft wide and 14 ft long


How old are you? loooool


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;15144189*
> Taken with my phone, just got the chair, I've had this desk before, but it broke, I got it again through a friend for free, anyone know what this desk is? I wouldnt mind finding it online or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just for clarity, still live with my parents, and the room is 6 ft wide and 14 ft long


Living with your parents is cool up to like 19, mebbe 21... If you're like 30+ tho, c'mon mane... lol


----------



## De-Zant

Profile says he's 21


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i have a job, its just not enough money to move out yet lol


----------



## vitality




----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


Living with your parents is cool up to like 19, mebbe 21... If you're like 30+ tho, c'mon mane... lol


some of us older then 21 had to move back in with their parents to do the economy and being unemployed for almost a year. but on the brightside i am currently looking for a new place of my own as i have caught up on all my bills and such. and i'm 26 btw


----------



## XAnarchy

Proud of you mate









Here in Australia we dont have a bad economy, everyone(that wants one) has jobs, im 21 and If I had the choice to move out again I wouldn't, I'd save it all and buy a house in a few years. Why not, save the money saved from renting and BUY a house. Investment FTW. That's just how I think now, I didn't when I moved out sadly. Can't complain now though, 4 bed house with my gf and puppy. More space for my tech than at my parents.

My point is, its not so bad to live with your parents, you'll end up more financially stable in the long run. Trust me.


----------



## outtamymind

exactly. do i exactly like being back at home hell no but it allowed me to catch up on my finances and now i can start looking again. plus its kinda nice having my mom make me dinner all the time haha. mind you she will be happy to have her living room back though once i move out hahah


----------



## noak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


I use a 40" tv and would much rather have 3 portrait displays.


Ugh, unless your gaming at 5000x2500, that would be hell for me


----------



## Xyro TR1

As someone who lived on their own for years and then came back home, I must say it isn't all that bad. Living rent free definitely helps with the finance thing, which is a big plus when I'm about to get a house.


----------



## staryoshi

I miss living rent-free :'(


----------



## outtamymind

i was still paying rent as my mom isn't in the best financial position herself.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Lol I may be stuck at home until I graduate hopefully from grad school... living at home isnt all that bad. Especially when the MEDIAN cost of a home where I live is highest in the nation (2010) at $681,704.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Lol I may be stuck at home until I graduate hopefully from grad school... living at home isnt all that bad. Especially when the MEDIAN cost of a home where I live is highest in the nation (2010) at $681,704.


That's rather pricey... o.o


----------



## karmuhhhh

I probably should have cleaned my case a bit before taking the pic, but oh well.


----------



## gorb

I know plenty of people in their mid to late 20s who have moved back in with parents due to financial or relationship difficulties, or ones who have never moved out. There's nothing wrong with that...provided you don't plan on staying there forever


----------



## Mootsfox

I didn't permanently move out of my mom's until I was 21. I lived in a dorm 1st year of school though. Save money, free food, laundry, why move out?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I didn't permanently move out of my mom's until I was 21. I lived in a dorm 1st year of school though. Save money, free food, laundry, why move out?


Same, didn't move out 'till I was 21 with a stable job and a healthy income.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

mostly the reason i can't move out is my job is only part time (32 hours a week) so I get $400 every 2 weeks, between truck payment (paying my dad for it, buying it from him), lunch every day that i work, actually getting furniture and stuff that ill have when i do move out i dont have much from my paycheck left each week lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;15156742*
> (32 hours a week) so I get $400 every 2 weeks


SERIOUSLY!? I work for McDonalds in the kitchen while at uni, i work 20 hrs/w and get $400/w.

Do you seriously get $6.25 an hour?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15158593*
> SERIOUSLY!? I work for McDonalds in the kitchen while at uni, i work 20 hrs/w and get $400/w.
> 
> Do you seriously get $6.25 an hour?


Do you seriously make $20 an hour working at McDonalds?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15158681*
> Do you seriously make $20 an hour working at McDonalds?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;15159257*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously make $20 an hour working at McDonalds?
Click to expand...

I laughed so hard when I saw that quote next to your avatar before the picture loaded. Both are fantastic though.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


SERIOUSLY!? I work for McDonalds in the kitchen while at uni, i work 20 hrs/w and get $400/w.

Do you seriously get $6.25 an hour?



$7.65, the $400 is after taxes


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


$7.65, the $400 is after taxes


$400/20(hours)=$20 so what you are saying is after taxes you get $20/hr I can smell something.

opps







miss read it. That was meant for XAnarchy


----------



## outtamymind

ouch that sucks. our minimum wage here in calgary is $9.00/hr


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outtamymind*


ouch that sucks. our minimum wage here in calgary is $9.00/hr


UK min wage is Â£6.50/hr ($10/hr)


----------



## csm725

Cali is $6.70....


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Cali is $6.70....


California is $8.00.


----------



## Shane1244

$10.25 here in Ontario. I believe its about to go up again as well.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


California is $8.00.


Possibly Student/Adult? In Ontario there's one for each.


----------



## csm725

South bay was $6.70 6 months ago.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


$10.25 here in Ontario. I believe its about to go up again as well.


$10.25 CAD or USD?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


South bay was $6.70 6 months ago.


Was it a job that you got tips? State minimum has been $8.00 for a couple years now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Possibly Student/Adult? In Ontario there's one for each.


I'm pretty sure the two are the same in California.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


UK min wage is Â£6.50/hr ($10/hr)










ya i'm at $13.50/hr at my current tech job, about to get a raise here in a little bit to probably around $16/hr


----------



## jsigone

that's a GOOD raise!!


----------



## andrews2547

lol this thread has gone horrible off topic again







last time was a few months ago when everyone was talking about dogs. I think someone should make a sister site called howmuchmoneydoyougetperhour.net


----------



## jsigone

everyone likes to get paid


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


that's a GOOD raise!!


well its a differen't position that i'm taking with the company as i will no longer be a tech but our depot purchaser for stock items and for parts for computers.


----------



## jsigone

sounds good, sometimes moving to a different dept allows you more to the grow in the future.


----------



## lagittaja

When I graduate (this year probly) and find myself a job in my own field (dairy), first I will be looking at around ~2k€/month
And then after I have worked longer and/or in a more difficult/higher responsibility task I will be getting more and more.
Ujelly?
+I've been living on my own since 16 -> I'll be 20 in july next year..

Sent from my HTC Desire running InsertCoin


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


sounds good, sometimes moving to a different dept allows you more to the grow in the future.


its the same stuff i did before at another computer place, where i was the shipper/receiver for the warehouse that managed a store 5x larger then the 3 depots we have right now lol. plus the person that was doing it before that is no longer with us didn't have any computer background so this will help minimize mistakes and wrong parts being ordered given my strong computer background. which is why my bosses are promoting me and not hiring someone new to do it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

$15/hr here in a mostly IT-related job that I've been at for 5 years. We had some bad layoffs and budget cuts earlier this year that really set me back for a while, but I'm starting to get back on my feet and will be "fighting" for a bump to ~$20/hr pretty soon, else I'm outta there.

I just won a 2500k + either a motherboard or RAM here on OCN, so I'm very thankful for that and will surely be handing down my Q6600 to someone in need to pay it forward.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


lol this thread has gone horrible off topic again







last time was a few months ago when everyone was talking about dogs. I think someone should make a sister site called howmuchmoneydoyougetperhour.net



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


everyone likes to get paid










The more you get paid, the better hardware you can buy to overclock.

It's relevant, kinda.


----------



## gonX

Minimum wage is something like $16 here in Denmark (around 90 DKK), if you're above 18. Depends on what field you're in.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*









Minimum wage is something like $16 here in Denmark (around 90 DKK), if you're above 18. Depends on what field you're in.


US federal minimum wage is only $7.25/hr :x


----------



## Gunfire

WA State is $8.70, I make above that


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


US federal minimum wage is only $7.25/hr :x


I have grad student debt so I make a negative wage as time goes on. If only Congress passed a bill to get rid of the current student debt bubble...


----------



## Mootsfox

Hey, I make above minimum wage too!


----------



## morencyam

I can't remember what the Ohio minimum wage is. It's been so long since I've had a minimum wage job. I make $17.50 an hour as a pyrotechnician and fireworks equipment OEM employee.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


$10.25 here in Ontario. I believe its about to go up again as well.


I hope it does should bump me to about $12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I can't remember what the Ohio minimum wage is. It's been so long since I've had a minimum wage job. I make $17.50 an hour as a pyrotechnician and fireworks equipment OEM employee.


sounds like an interesting job, sure there has been tons of fun.


----------



## Alatar

I get 30€/h, though I only work 2 hours/week (4h/week in january) so it doesn't really matter, not complaining tho since I'm 17 and school takes pretty much most of my time


----------



## De-Zant

In the last 55 posts, I think there's roughly 47 off topic posts.


----------



## outtamymind

this was my old setup from back at my old place


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


In the last 55 posts, I think there's roughly 47 off topic posts.


Lol ok I'll help. Today is desk cleaning day.


Time to clean by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## morencyam

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*   sounds like an interesting job, sure there has been tons of fun.  
I love my job. My boss gets to travel all over the globe. He got to go to Dubai to do consulting for the fireworks for grand opening of the Atlantis Hotel. Easily the largest show I have even seen. The outer ring around the palm tree is just over a 3 mile diameter, just to put it into scale
  
 



  



 
And this is what I stare at most of the time when I'm home. My room is a mess right now. I'll upload more after I do a bit of cleaning. Taken from my nexus one


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I love my job. My boss gets to travel all over the globe. He got to go to Dubai to do consulting for the fireworks for grand opening of the Atlantis Hotel. Easily the largest show I have even seen. The outer ring around the palm tree is just over a 3 mile diameter, just to put it into scale





And this is what I stare at most of the time when I'm home. My room is a mess right now. I'll upload more after I do a bit of cleaning. Taken from my nexus one










oh wow, man that's awesome!


----------



## baird gow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Cali is $6.70....


Someone is lying and paying you too little my friend... Minimum wage is $8 in Cali.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


$400/20(hours)=$20 so what you are saying is after taxes you get $20/hr I can smell something.

opps








miss read it. That was meant for XAnarchy


Yeah dude, I work McDonalds and i get $21.20/hr approx. Like everywhere else, McDonalds is probably the lowest paying companies in Australia.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Do you seriously make $20 an hour working at McDonalds?


$21.20 Yeah.

Come to Australia. Land of the companies that aren't tight asses. Whats accomodation costs like? Appartment, Houses etc?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


lol this thread has gone horrible off topic again







last time was a few months ago when everyone was talking about dogs. I think someone should make a sister site called howmuchmoneydoyougetperhour.net


Yeaaah. That was my fault too.... Hey diddle diddle, the cat.... oh she did piddle...


----------



## HWI

Behind me is a wall and to the right is a closet and the door, it's a pretty small room, so I figured 1 pic was enough. lol


----------



## Naos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15164839*
> Lol ok I'll help. Today is desk cleaning day.
> 
> 
> Time to clean by JLofing, on Flickr


what speaker stands are those?


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15166018*
> Yeah dude, I work McDonalds and i get $21.20/hr approx. Like everywhere else, McDonalds is probably the lowest paying companies in Australia.
> 
> $21.20 Yeah.
> 
> Come to Australia. Land of the companies that aren't tight asses. Whats accomodation costs like? Appartment, Houses etc?
> 
> Yeaaah. That was my fault too.... Hey diddle diddle, the cat.... oh she did piddle...


I call BS on making over $20/hr working part time at McDonalds. Even the management doesnt make that much.

I will continue this off-topic discussion though by saying I make $20-24 an hour(depends on weekly toke rate..) as a table games dealer. 20 minute paid break after every hour worked, free buffet as many times as we want each day, play cards all day long, whats not to love? XD Be jealous


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micah_jones;15167741*
> I call BS on making over $20/hr working part time at McDonalds. Even the management doesnt make that much.
> 
> I will continue this off-topic discussion though by saying I make $20-24 an hour(depends on weekly toke rate..) as a table games dealer. 20 minute paid break after every hour worked, free buffet as many times as we want each day, play cards all day long, whats not to love? XD Be jealous


Vegas?


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15167788*
> Vegas?


Nope a little hole in the wall in Western NY. Seneca Allegany Casino.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naos;15167626*
> what speaker stands are those?


those are not stands. its an anti-vibration pads.


----------



## gorb

speakerdudes


----------



## ljason8eg

Yeah they're speakerdudes. Kind of expensive, but they work nice. I can turn the speakers up extremely loud and the desk doesn't buzz and crap.

http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-SpeakerDude-Speaker-Isolation-Platforms/dp/B00266HBSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317694399&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Auralex SpeakerDude HD Speaker Isolation Platforms: Musical Instruments[/URL]


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micah_jones;15167741*
> I call BS on making over $20/hr working part time at McDonalds. Even the management doesnt make that much.
> 
> I will continue this off-topic discussion though by saying I make $20-24 an hour(depends on weekly toke rate..) as a table games dealer. 20 minute paid break after every hour worked, free buffet as many times as we want each day, play cards all day long, whats not to love? XD Be jealous


You clearly don't know or understand anything that you're talking about. Do your research because you just look ignorant and naive. The Australian pay rate is alot better than the American. Look into it mate. Also I'm casual not part time.

On the management topic, my GF works at McDonalds also (not how i met her lol) as a manager and earns $750/w for 40hrs at 19.


----------



## micah_jones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15168944*
> You clearly don't know or understand anything that you're talking about. Do your research because you just look ignorant and naive. The Australian pay rate is alot better than the American. Look into it mate. Also I'm casual not part time.
> 
> On the management topic, my GF works at McDonalds also (not how i met her lol) as a manager and earns $750/w for 40hrs at 19.


I can make $750 per week for 40 hours, also. I dont see how a grunt in the kitchen is making as much as a manager?

About all I can find. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_hourly_pay_at_McDonald's_for_a_28_year_old

Seems like you are making a lot more than the rest, keep that job forever dude. http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Employer=McDonald's_Restaurants_Ltd./Hourly_Rate


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15168944*
> You clearly don't know or understand anything that you're talking about. Do your research because you just look ignorant and naive. The Australian pay rate is alot better than the American. Look into it mate. Also I'm casual not part time.
> 
> On the management topic, my GF works at McDonalds also (not how i met her lol) as a manager and earns $750/w for 40hrs at 19.


The minimum wage in Australia is $15 an hour. However if you're under 21 then its quite a bit lower than that. McD's generally pays at most $2 over minimum wage, which means that the most that you could be making is $17 an hour.

Don't forget that everything is more expensive in Australia as well. I took a look and 580s are ~$650 while we can get them for $450 here in Canada. 590s in Australia are around $1200 vs $700 in Canada.

Overall I'd prefer to have my $12/hour job here in Canada rather than a $17/hour job in Australia.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KShirza1*












Looks great, but where is the rest of your room?

Also where in AZ are you?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;15169782*


Damn, you're room is even smaller than mine.


----------



## CoRuPt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micah_jones;15167826*
> Nope a little hole in the wall in Western NY. Seneca Allegany Casino.


sounds like a sweet job, only about an hour or so away maybe i'll look into it.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy;15171326*
> Firstly, pccasegear.com.au is awesome! Bought my parts from them and they were excellent.
> 
> Secondly, I'm not so sure on his exact paycheck as I have never worked at Mac's but yes, the minimum wage around here has gone up to $15 for people over 18. So, it's not as far fetches as it sounds. I'm 16 and I work at a cafe and gain around 10 - 15 dollars an hour; which I'm happy with as my boss always cares for me and throws in free food.


I want your pay rate.

I'd be happier than a pig in shiet at $15/hr.


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ducky;15171337*
> I want your pay rate.
> 
> I'd be happier than a pig in shiet at $15/hr.


Yeah, the other day was holidays and I got $50 for two hours work because we finnished our shifts extremely early. Then I was like " :O ARE YOU KIDDING ME? <33 "


----------



## cyberbeat

I Lived in aus, up until 3 months ago. I'm 17, worked fulltime for Queensland health, entry level IT job, was getting about $20.20 an hour, ~$1300 a fortnight, for my age, is pretty good







Oh and yea, most of my stuff i got from PCCaseGear, and Umart.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15171884*
> I Lived in aus, up until 3 months ago. I'm 17, worked fulltime for Queensland health, entry level IT job, was getting about $20.20 an hour, ~$1300 a fortnight, for my age, is pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and yea, most of my stuff i got from PCCaseGear, and Umart.


That isn't too bad at all, you were really lucky to get into the IT business though... it is really hard to get into









And on a side note, I work for my dad on his farm during the uni holidays... I get $15 an hour for this back breaking work. Now I hear 15 year olds are getting paid more working at McDonalds, which is practically doing nothing in comparison. Where do I sign? lol


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15171982*
> That isn't too bad at all, you were really lucky to get into the IT business though... it is really hard to get into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I work for my dad on his farm during the uni holidays... I get $15 an hour for this back breaking work. Now I hear 15 year olds are getting paid more working at McDonalds, which is practically doing nothing in comparison. Where do I sign? lol


When i was working at woolies on Bribie Island, someone asked me what i wanted to do... Little did I know that my soon to be boss was listening in, then asked me to email him a resume!


----------



## La Soapy

My friend works down at the local council in IT. Our careers adviser is epic (sadly retiring this year) and hooked him and his mates up with proper IT courses throughout year 12. He gets paid and everything for keeping servers running! Another mate works in a Southern Cross bank; they train him and everything. So jealous.


----------



## cyberbeat

Yea, I now have the fun job of... finding another job here in NZ while i study my Bachelor, Fun stuff









Anyway, to keep on topic, here was my Computer room in my backyard over the weekend


























Mine's the mac, HP is my mates









edit:
And here it is now, nice and messy


----------



## outtamymind

^^^rave at your place?


----------



## andrei.c

now that's a good way to spend the weekend!
I got the chance to play with a console just like yours a few weeks ago. I thought it would be a little confusing but it's quite easy.


----------



## baird gow

I'm 20 and live in cali up until today I worked at a gas station making $8/hr BUT TODAY I just got hired as a custodian at a school district which pays $16.60/hr... HELL YEAH!!!! This should help me in getting 2 more U2410s or a U3011 and my new Lian Li case.


----------



## staryoshi

I would do janitorial work for that scratch







I could be a cool, story-tellin' janitor that everyone likes. I just need to fabricate some neat stories...


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15175471*
> I would do janitorial work for that scratch


Same here, that's pretty decent money for a job that seems like it would be pretty chill.


----------



## TovalMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15176248*
> Same here, that's pretty decent money for a job that seems like it would be pretty chill.


It worked out pretty well for Joe Dirt.

I mean he got credit for saving all those kids at the school...


----------



## xJavontax

I still don't have a job and I'm 17...

I hate living in the suburbs


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15171982*
> That isn't too bad at all, you were really lucky to get into the IT business though... it is really hard to get into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I work for my dad on his farm during the uni holidays... I get $15 an hour for this back breaking work. Now I hear 15 year olds are getting paid more working at McDonalds, which is practically doing nothing in comparison. Where do I sign? lol


Here in WA where we have the highest minimum wage....

The "divisional manager" the one that oversees all of the McDonalds in a particular region gets paid $13 an hour. Not kidding at all.

The top manager for a specific location gets $10.25


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15171884*
> I Lived in aus, up until 3 months ago. I'm 17, worked fulltime for Queensland health, entry level IT job, was getting about $20.20 an hour, ~$1300 a fortnight, for my age, is pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and yea, most of my stuff i got from PCCaseGear, and Umart.


That's pretty sweet. Roughly 15 USD I would say.


----------



## Nickw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15091447*
> Did you get beat up alot at school?
> 
> I'm at 5865*1080 peripheral Vision like a baws.


Just saw this 6 days later, what the hell are you talking about ? What does this have anything to do with what I said.


----------



## L1eutenant

Im 19 and live in Australia and i did work at McDonald's at one stage and was getting paid around the $9-10 range, and i was only 16 or 17 yrs old.

I now work as a sales representative for a company that sells generators.

My wage is 30k a year (approx. $15hr) and on top of that i make 5% commission on the profit of all jobs i win.

So i pick up around $517 a week after tax and sometimes have a big commission pay out.

For example i claimed this week and made an extra $500 off one job.

And a few weeks ago i claimed around $1200 off a few jobs.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;15179784*
> Im 19 and live in Australia and i did work at McDonald's at one stage and was getting paid around the $9-10 range, and i was only 16 or 17 yrs old.
> 
> I now work as a sales representative for a company that sells generators.
> 
> My wage is 30k a year (approx. $15hr) and on top of that i make 5% commission on the profit of all jobs i win.
> 
> So i pick up around $517 a week after tax and sometimes have a big commission pay out.
> 
> For example i claimed this week and made an extra $500 off one job.
> 
> And a few weeks ago i claimed around $1200 off a few jobs.


Oh true, I thought you were in the Army from your avatar and previous conversations. Thats not bad, only problem with sales is, you gotta have the "Gift of the Gab" something I definately don't have. Judging by your $1200 paycheck i'd say you got it down pat pretty well.

So you make 517 base a week. Then 500 (generally) on top of that in commisions. At 19? Awesome bro! It's only going to go up from here.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Taken with my phone, just got the chair, I've had this desk before, but it broke, I got it again through a friend for free, anyone know what this desk is? I wouldnt mind finding it online or something










Edit: Just for clarity, still live with my parents, and the room is 6 ft wide and 14 ft long


I've seen prison cell's that looked better


----------



## Mongol

Jeebus you kiddos make green. When I was your age, my first jobs averaged $5.50-$6.50/hr. Sheesh!

...thankfully, that's all changed now.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Oh true, I thought you were in the Army from your avatar and previous conversations. Thats not bad, only problem with sales is, you gotta have the "Gift of the Gab" something I definately don't have. Judging by your $1200 paycheck i'd say you got it down pat pretty well.

So you make 517 base a week. Then 500 (generally) on top of that in commisions. At 19? Awesome bro! It's only going to go up from here.


My PS3 clan is AUF.

As a sales rep i could hopefully earn 6 figures (eventually)

I've recently won a job worth a fair few $$. Commission on that will be around the 25-30k mark. So my entire yearly pay in one jobs commission.

The only trouble with the larger jobs is that the time taken to complete is extremely long, and i have to wait till the job is complete to claim commission.

So for me i like the extra $100 here $500 here every few weeks is way better.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********


Jeebus you kiddos make green. When I was your age, my first jobs averaged $5.50-$6.50/hr. Sheesh!

...thankfully, that's all changed now.










Well you've also got to consider that everything is a lot more expensive these days than what they used to be...


----------



## LostKauz

You guys want to know why i love this thread so much and post in it often?

..because it gives me motivation to clean and organize. 
haha well no pics this post lol i need to clean.


----------



## LostKauz

so i cleaned... LOL here ya go i changed some stuff around and added things.




































i hope you dont mind i used the design for the [email protected] shirts


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


You guys want to know why i love this thread so much and post in it often?

..because it gives me motivation to clean and organize. 
haha well no pics this post lol i need to clean.


This is me right now.. grrr.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


This is me right now.. grrr.


are you saying you dislike cleaning or what sorry im confused. btw i cleaned a bit and took pics.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


are you saying you dislike cleaning or what sorry im confused. btw i cleaned a bit and took pics.


I've been seeing this thread pop up for the last week and I keep trying to convince myself to FINISH cleaning my room. I just keep not getting around to it. That and laundry keeps ending up every where.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic;15185139*
> I've been seeing this thread pop up for the last week and I keep trying to convince myself to FINISH cleaning my room. I just keep not getting around to it. That and laundry keeps ending up every where.


Indeed. Laundry tends to stay in baskets after its washed

Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;15182766*
> My PS3 clan is AUF.
> 
> As a sales rep i could hopefully earn 6 figures (eventually)


I know a few sales reps that earn 6 figures. You can do it! Just work hard at it, and you'll achieve it before you know it!

Sadly before I see anything like that I have to finish Uni -.-


----------



## Shane1244

Cleaned up my room for College..


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15191519*
> Cleaned up my room for College..
> *snip*


very nice looking room. the only thing i would change is i would move the second table to the other wall so you have an L-shaped desk area, but that's just personal preference.
And is that a cordless phone? who has land lines anymore? my dorm room freshman year in college still had all the old phone jacks for room phones, but they gave everyone that lived in the dorms a prepaid cell phone instead.


----------



## Birdy1337

The desk is from when I was like 9 years old and as you can see, It's damaged badly on the top and its coming apart. I'm getting a desk/table like Shane posted above from ikea. Not the same, But that idea. Will post updates when I get it.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15191929*
> very nice looking room. the only thing i would change is i would move the second table to the other wall so you have an L-shaped desk area, but that's just personal preference.
> And is that a cordless phone? who has land lines anymore? my dorm room freshman year in college still had all the old phone jacks for room phones, but they gave everyone that lived in the dorms a prepaid cell phone instead.


Technicly it is a Landline phone yes, but it's hooked up to a MajicJack. Im 5 hours from home, so $10/yr is a hell of a lot better than paying $25/mo for a long distance plan on my cell phone. It work great actually. I did have the smaller desk right where you said when I initally got it, and although I liked it there, I just didnt have enough space.. I might just have to make ANOTHER stop to ikea haha.. as if over 3.5 meters of desk isn't enough.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15192467*
> Technicly it is a Landline phone yes, but it's hooked up to a MajicJack. Im 5 hours from home, so $10/yr is a hell of a lot better than paying $25/mo for a long distance plan on my cell phone. It work great actually. I did have the smaller desk right where you said when I initally got it, and although I liked it there, I just didnt have enough space.. I might just have to make ANOTHER stop to ikea haha.. as if over 3.5 meters of desk isn't enough.


Why not just call back on your cell phone? Don't you get unlimited mobile-to-mobile?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Wow, OCN usually makes me feel poor what with all these nice rigs and equipment around. Seeing the numbers... OCN makes me feel _really_ overpaid. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micah_jones;15169124*
> About all I can find. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_hourly_pay_at_McDonald's_for_a_28_year_old
> 
> Seems like you are making a lot more than the rest, keep that job forever dude. http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Employer=McDonald's_Restaurants_Ltd./Hourly_Rate


That Payscale website is pretty snazzy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;15182087*
> Jeebus you kiddos make green. When I was your age, my first jobs averaged $5.50-$6.50/hr. Sheesh!
> 
> ...thankfully, that's all changed now.


$5.15/hr, baby!







Gotta love them first jobs.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

My first job was at $6.00 an hour, at a family friend's auto salvage yard in the summer. I started doing inventory work, and progressed up to taking off parts in the yard, with a bump up to $7.50. Unfortunately, the business got sold a few years later and the new owners ran it into the ground.

Ten years later, I run a pressure washer at a truck wash for 8 hours a day and make $9.75 an hour. I wish I had awesome jobs like the rest of OCN.


----------



## LostKauz

anyone else here live in tight quarters and therefore forced to put their computer in their living room like myself. (small 2 bedroom apt)


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15192951*
> Why not just call back on your cell phone? Don't you get unlimited mobile-to-mobile?


I've got unlimited between 10 numbers. Theres lots of stuff I need long distance for, I see no harm in having one hahha. Plus I don't like talking on cell phones as they lack ergonomics.


----------



## francesthemutes

I should post my shiznit someday. I just want a new desk but I love my drawers! I want a nice glass desk but can't find any that are what I'm looking for. :/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15194981*
> Wow, OCN usually makes me feel poor what with all these nice rigs and equipment around. Seeing the numbers... OCN makes me feel _really_ overpaid.


That would be because everyone spends all their money on rigs and equipment lol


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15198137*
> That would be because everyone spends all their money on rigs and equipment lol


How much did your rig cost? Nice single HD raid setup.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15198306*
> How much did your rig cost? Nice single HD raid setup.


I invented a time machine and went to the year 3011 and brought my sigrig back with me









My real rig cost £350GBP







that's a lot of money if you don't have a job


----------



## Birdy1337

That folding power O_O


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15198411*
> I invented a time machine and went to the year 3011 and brought my sigrig back with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My real rig cost £350GBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a lot of money if you don't have a job


It's a lot of money even if you do have a job. Next time you go to the future, try and get me a nice graphics card.

Why don't you put your real rig in your sig? You wont look as crazy that way.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15198137*
> That would be because everyone spends all their money on rigs and equipment lol


Yeah... must be nice with no expenses!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdy1337;15199874*
> That folding power O_O


Nice avatar! That your Mk4?


----------



## andrews2547

On topic










Spoiler: My Laptops :D



Its from 2001 and it still works


















Thickness comparison between 2001 HP and 2007 PowerBook


















Two Acers and Powerbook



































Click here to see the rest of my computer/bedroom







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15200247*
> It's a lot of money even if you do have a job. Next time you go to the future, try and get me a nice graphics card.
> 
> Why don't you put your real rig in your sig? You wont look as crazy that way.


Because compared to 99% of OCN my rig is terrible lol It still has integrated graphics


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15191519*
> Cleaned up my room for College..


Nice set up!
You have the same Acer LCD as me, how do you like it? I love mine


----------



## cyberbeat

I've got three of them








Love them haha, although i hate the stands, so i got one big stand for them, much better


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15191519*
> Cleaned up my room for College..


Motherofgod.jpg

I want my room to look like that. Always loved the grayscale look.


----------



## gorb

take a black & white photo of your room then


----------



## EpicPie

There's something about looking at someone's computer room over the internet that I find exciting.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15202174*
> Nice set up!
> You have the same Acer LCD as me, how do you like it? I love mine


It's not to shabby. I got it for a good price, so there's no complaints. The white balance isn't the best on it.. but it's fine for gaming and browsing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;15205659*
> Motherofgod.jpg
> 
> I want my room to look like that. Always loved the grayscale look.










 I'm a bit of a neat freak haha. Although the picture was in black and white, it dosn't look much different in colour cause the walls are white and everything is black.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15208607*
> There's something about looking at someone's computer room over the internet that I find exciting.


agreed, especially when there's been a significant amount of thought in getting furniture and peripherals to work in perfect harmony together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15186636*
> I know a few sales reps that earn 6 figures. You can do it! Just work hard at it, and you'll achieve it before you know it!
> 
> Sadly before I see anything like that I have to finish Uni -.-


no need to wait. You can do it with stocks. My junior year of college I pulled in that trading between and during class.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15209365*
> No need to wait. You can do it with stocks. My junior year of college I pulled in that trading between and during class.


We're talking about sales. What are you doing now for a job? Still trading in your spare time I'd assume? Unless that is your job. Where to begin? I've got plenty of spare time between uni. Definitely something I'd like to get into, but takes money to make money, true?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15209365*
> agreed, especially when there's been a significant amount of thought in getting furniture and peripherals to work in perfect harmony together.


Agreed.


----------



## MikeE021286

Looking for some desk recommendations from fellow members. I've been looking to get a new desk as the one I have is about 6 yeras old. I'm looking to get something that is good quality and will stay in good shape and last me a long time

These are my constraints;

*Price Range*: max of $350 (would go that high if it was worth it--- would like to stay lower)
*Desk Type*: looking for an L-setup
*Dimensions*: height is not an issue, but would like something that is a max of 71"W x 71"D in that L-setup (preferably smaller than 71x71 though due to the size of my room)
*Style*: no glass, probably a darker color, like a cherry or a black-brown
*Monitors*: I do have two monitors, but one is a main one (32") and the second one is a (24") --- so they don't necessarily have to sit right next to each other
I've been looking at many options:
- Bush Westfield
- Bush Envoy
- ikea Galant (A-leg and T-leg)
etc.

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeE021286;15212907*
> Looking for some desk recommendations from fellow members. I've been looking to get a new desk as the one I have is about 6 yeras old. I'm looking to get something that is good quality and will stay in good shape and last me a long time
> 
> These are my constraints;
> 
> *Price Range*: max of $350 (would go that high if it was worth it--- would like to stay lower)
> *Desk Type*: looking for an L-setup
> *Dimensions*: height is not an issue, but would like something that is a max of 71"W x 71"D in that L-setup (preferably smaller than 71x71 though due to the size of my room)
> *Style*: no glass, probably a darker color, like a cherry or a black-brown
> *Monitors*: I do have two monitors, but one is a main one (32") and the second one is a (24") --- so they don't necessarily have to sit right next to each other
> I've been looking at many options:
> - Bush Westfield
> - Bush Envoy
> - ikea Galant (A-leg and T-leg)
> etc.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great


The Galant is really going to be your best bet unless you're handy enough to do a custom-built. You'll probably need 5-6 feet to feel comfortable for width, keep that in mind.


----------



## longroadtrip

If you don't mind having 2 desks, I found the Vika Ammon worked for me. I have it set up as a corner setup but can easily change it.










Both desks were only about $130 total. Spend the other $200 on organization!


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15213627*
> If you don't mind having 2 desks, I found the Vika Ammon worked for me. I have it set up as a corner setup but can easily change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both desks were only about $130 total. Spend the other $200 on organization!


What is that textured effect you have on the wall there? Is it foam blocks attached to the wall? Any details? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## longroadtrip

Accoustic foam attached to foam backer board. I then screwed shims to the wall. Designed to hide the cables for everything that is going up there (receiver, HTPC, Cable stuff, NAS, etc.)

Here's a couple quickie photos:


















Here's where I got them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Next-Acoustics-CityBlox-Hybrid-Acoustic-Foam-24sf-PRO-/270828632202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0ea4f88a#ht_500wt_1320

This was my old setup:


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15213757*
> Accoustic foam attached to foam backer board. I then screwed shims to the wall. Designed to hide the cables for everything that is going up there (receiver, HTPC, Cable stuff, NAS, etc.)....


Very cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## longroadtrip

Your welcome! They are really easy to do. The hardest part for me was finding the right glue to use. I tried 3m's 77 and several others that didn't work. If you decide to do it, use this stuff, it works great and doesn't require much.

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-AUR-FOAMTAK?SRC=D0301DT0HAMS0000&utm_source=shopping&utm_medium=feed&


----------



## Hartk1213

here my room i would be playing BF3 on PC but my Crosshair V was DOA so its being exchanged for a GA-990fxa-UD3 so im just using my xbox and 5 yr old HP laptop right now


----------



## longroadtrip

Do you carry a dark passenger?


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;15214350*
> Do you carry a dark passenger?


damn right i do haha love that show


----------



## longroadtrip

So happy the new season finally started!


----------



## Hartk1213

i know but i sucks i dont have showtime so i just have to hop someone uploads the new epsiode somewhere i can download it lol so far so good


----------



## longroadtrip

bummer..lucky for me, my housemates and I split the cable, so we get everything.


----------



## Hartk1213

nice we split it too but we just dont wanna pay for the expensive channels lol


----------



## longroadtrip

Ironically, I don't even watch live tv at home anymore. Games are at the pub up the street...the shows I watch are all recorded and put on my media server for convenient viewing later...(like right now...working, on here, and watching Sons of Anarchy...)


----------



## Hartk1213

lol nice never seen that show before


----------



## Modus




----------



## EpicPie

I see a large tampon wrapper on your TV stand.


----------



## Modus

Haha no it's the wrapper for those ice cream cones


----------



## whocarez




----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15200287*
> Nice avatar! That your Mk4?


Sadly no, its from a VW forum called VWVortex. BUT, my car looks like that just different rims and its black. I like the red look alot better.


----------



## Madman340

What is this witchery... Your hat is breaking gravity.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;15221010*
> What is this witchery... Your hat is breaking gravity.


Gravity is a cruel and unpredictable mistress.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdy1337;15220966*
> Sadly no, its from a VW forum called VWVortex. BUT, my car looks like that just different rims and its black. I like the red look alot better.


What is this VWVortex that you speak of?

JK


----------



## elikim

my humble abode.


----------



## Mootsfox

Soon.


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ I rike

Looks like it's gonna be pretty sweet!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15230740*
> ^ I rike
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be pretty sweet!


Should be a nice room. I most likely will not move my desktop up there though







The wiring is iffy, and my rig is beastly on the whole energy usage thing. Maybe. Depends if I want to rewire the circuit going to the heater up there or not. I won't need a heater if I have my rig


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15230837*
> Should be a nice room. I most likely will not move my desktop up there though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wiring is iffy, and my rig is beastly on the whole energy usage thing. Maybe. Depends if I want to rewire the circuit going to the heater up there or not. I won't need a heater if I have my rig


First of all, that looks beast. Secondly, if you have even any thoughts about it, do it, or you will regret it later.








Fix up the wiring and rewire the circuit. Epic mac cave can haz!


----------



## ace8uk

Just a couple of photos for now of where I'm living this year.

Corner of room with desk, HiFi rack and audio stuff:










And the rest of the room:


----------



## Chris13002

Finally got my new monitor...








The pics don't do justice on the color accuracy and smoothness of 120hz...


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk;15235810*
> Just a couple of photos for now of where I'm living this year.
> 
> Corner of room with desk, HiFi rack and audio stuff:


are those kef speakers??


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk;15235810*
> 
> *Snip*


Where did you get the bedding set? My girlfriend would flip over that one, methinks.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep;15236917*
> are those kef speakers??


Yup, Kef IQ1's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15236947*
> Where did you get the bedding set? My girlfriend would flip over that one, methinks.


The duvet and pillow covers came from Wilkinson, as did the two brown cushions. The runner and middle cushion cover came from a different duvet set from Debenhams.


----------



## csm725

Acey, I don't read BOC enough to know, where are you living know and where are you gonna move to? IIRC you're in a flat in London?


----------



## ace8uk

I live in an old Georgian house in Bath at the moment, renting with friends. Staying in Bath after this year (my last year at Uni here) as well and going to rent a house or flat with my girlfriend, who's also staying on to do postgrad.


----------



## csm725

Nice








BTW how's that Lian Li treating you?


----------



## ace8uk

I really like it, csm. I had the Lian Li v351 before and, whilst it was a nice looking case, it was a bit of a pain to get to things inside. My friends always say my computer looks like a posh DVD player, haha! I'm happy with that statement though, because that's exactly what I was going for, something classy looking that wouldn't look too out of place in my HiFi rack.


----------



## Boinz

I'll just put this here.


----------



## csm725

@ace - Looks beautiful if I'm honest.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz;15237248*
> I'll just put this here.


Lovin the room bud!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;15239515*


**** I WANT THEM! Gimme your amp! How much did they cost and where from(if you don't mind me asking), it looks beautiful! Also where did you get those headphone stands from?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz;15237248*
> I'll just put this here.


I don't know what's going on, but I like it.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;15239515*


Holy crap Dray. How are you liking the WA2? It looks BEAUTIFUL. Seriously. I wanted to get some high impedance cans recently, but i just caved and bought a sub before I could.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk;15235810*


That looks extremely cozy. Very nice









Floorplan of my room/attic. Roughly 300sq ft, though most of that is with sloped ceilings.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;15241310*
> I don't know what's going on, but I like it.


Resident Evil 5 Lan Coop. me as Sheva (it was a coin toss) and we beat it in 8 hours, 1 night.


----------



## pure_cure

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=5262


----------



## Apridding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;15235848*
> Finally got my new monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics don't do justice on the color accuracy and smoothness of 120hz...


That is one very nice Monitor and Setup 
What Monitor is that btw?
And Just Don't like where you have you Laptop, Seems like it is hanging off that Stool/Chair thingy


----------



## Molten

Sorry for bad quality


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten;15247854*
> Sorry for bad quality


Were you hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;15248587*
> Were you hanging from the ceiling?


Lol, looks that way. Probably just put their hands in the air and hoped for the best. There should be a technical name for that shot. You know the one, we've all done it. Put your hands in the air, can't see the display and just hope for the best! "sweet, it actually got everything"


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;15253402*
> Lol, looks that way. Probably just put their hands in the air and hoped for the best. There should be a technical name for that shot. You know the one, we've all done it. Put your hands in the air, can't see the display and just hope for the best! "sweet, it actually got everything"


I do that _all the time_!!









DSLR w/ 11mm + 1/90 + hold shutter down and move hands around =


----------



## BLKKROW

Anyone with before and after pics of their room? I am looking to fix my room up with paint and such. I need some inspiration.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15255959*
> Anyone with before and after pics of their room? I am looking to fix my room up with paint and such. I need some inspiration.


There's over 1000 pages (depending on your post per page option) of inspiration. There's is a lot of solid nice looking rooms in the thread, you just have to look for them


----------



## cyberbeat

I want to look at doing something to my office sometime too..
Just not too sure what though


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15255959*
> Anyone with before and after pics of their room? I am looking to fix my room up with paint and such. I need some inspiration.


lifehacker often has some interesting rooms... I really want the chalkboard room haha.

I'm actually changing rooms soon... I wonder what I can do to make my room, well, unique


----------



## Xyro TR1

There was a guy who did a complete build log of his office/mancave on here... it was all dark grays and blues... looked awesome! I can't find the thread though...

EDIT: Found it, but all the pictures are gone









http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/682042-updated-ultimate-geek-cave-major-update.html


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15256115*
> lifehacker often has some interesting rooms... I really want the chalkboard room haha.
> 
> I'm actually changing rooms soon... I wonder what I can do to make my room, well, unique


I changed my living room from beige with red drapes (previous owner was insane, I swear) to Glidden Forest Khaki with Glidden Blue-Grey Slate as the accent wall, tan drapes, and a wall installation of license plates.
















No, they're not dirty - they're old and worn. The oldest is from '64 and the newest is 504-KGV in the left column - used to be on my old car two years ago. States represented are Wisconsin (home state), Illinois commercial plates, Minnesota, California, and Texas. The last two just look cool, that's why they got picked.
Whenever people come over for the first time, they comment on how cool the plate wall is.

My bedroom and where the computer is now was changed from two-tone pink (I told you, the guy was insane) to Sherwin-Williams SW6220 Interesting Aqua.


----------



## swindle

My hovel.

Ave pictures and quality. Lazy mood.


----------



## Rebelord

Gotta love the iPhone and pic quality.
But this is what I'm running.


----------



## swindle

Sweet looking chair man.

Makes the difference.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elikim;15230465*
> my humble abode.


What desk is that? Been trying to look for a nice L desk.


----------



## cpt_alex

New Uni Setup









apologies for blurry iphone camera


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15256642*
> My hovel.
> 
> Ave pictures and quality. Lazy mood.
> 
> snip
> snip


My new room is similar in size to this one, and you just gave me an idea on how my furniture should be laid out. Thanks!


----------



## Birdy1337

Damn, Looking at certain peoples rooms is making me jealous







I need to upgrade my room, BADLY.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdy1337;15264991*
> Damn, Looking at certain peoples rooms is making me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade my room, BADLY.


Reminds me I need to rearrange and reorganize (read organize)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpt_alex;15262842*
> New Uni Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for blurry iphone camera


hmmm i see chocolate


----------



## EVILNOK

Finally got my desk in today. It was on back order for the last 3 weeks.

















Best I can do with the point and shoot Kodak.


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice and clean! Looks good!


----------



## thelamacmdr

I have a really similar desk is the top made out of tempered glass and the connecting angle supported below? Because my case is fairly heavy and I'm a bit apprehensive about putting my computer on the desk.

Edit: nevermind on closer inspection it looks more like metal so I would assume that's a bit sturdier
Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr;15269117*
> I have a really similar desk is the top made out of tempered glass and the connecting angle supported below? Because my case is fairly heavy and I'm a bit apprehensive about putting my computer on the desk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


Yes, the glass is about as thick as a car window too, maybe a bit thicker.This case is heavy also. All steel and aluminum except the front bezel. I may end up putting the tower back in the floor as I like to keep things on my desk pretty minimal.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Ah ha! So my initial observation was right...hmm I might try putting mine on my desk...I like just the opposite more floor space > desk space







cheers to a very nice set up though! !!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## longroadtrip

same here..gotta stretch the legs!


----------



## JtR

How do, new here, seems a good site even for an old dinosaur like me.

I have today bought a new mobo & cpu to finish my build & will put some pics up of it all when done, however, if youre bored & want a laugh or a nose at my stuff, then click here & u will see start to finish of my setup / project

feel free to comment but be nice & subscribe to see the end, which could be as early as tomorrow - soooo exciting


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JtR;15274994*
> How do, new here, seems a good site even for an old dinosaur like me.
> 
> I have today bought a new mobo & cpu to finish my build & will put some pics up of it all when done, however, if youre bored & want a laugh or a nose at my stuff, then click here & u will see start to finish of my setup / project
> 
> feel free to comment but be nice & subscribe to see the end, which could be as early as tomorrow - soooo exciting


Welcome to the site. Looks good, so you cant be that old...


----------



## JtR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15275107*
> Welcome to the site. Looks good, so you cant be that old...


Cheers, for both comments lol, Well lets just say I got the PJ for my 40th


----------



## thelamacmdr

That's quite a nice set up, do you have pictures of the finished project?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr;15281678*
> That's quite a nice set up, do you have pictures of the finished project?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, No not finished, only ordered new mobo & cpu 2day, should be here tomorrow so will either sort Fri or over weekend


----------



## gillbot

My setup:


Unfortunately that doesn't show the multitude of machines on the other side of the wall behind the high voltage sign. Man I need to unload some crap.


----------



## skyn3t

I just want to share with you guys my new project
BX5aD, DIY spikes speakers stand ( 56k Warning


----------



## swindle

Sweet deal man.

Its like a control center or something.


----------



## sporkina




----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Iphone pics, gg.




























Bit dusty at the moment although in south Arizona dust is just a fact of life. And messy...


----------



## darthjoe229

That M40 Cube is an awesome looking case. A bit dusty though, eh?


----------



## kamikaze_

gg


----------



## HometownHero

@Skyn3t, those stands look great, really slick.


----------



## Weezernation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15269065*
> Finally got my desk in today. It was on back order for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do with the point and shoot Kodak.


What desk might that be?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation;15290689*
> What desk might that be?


Looks just like mine, Z-Line Legacy, but with black glass.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Piece-Glass-Computer-Desk-Black-Black/10399294?sourceid=1500000000000003260370&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=10399294


----------



## Psykhotic

Some of you people really need to clean.


----------



## kamikaze_

...or upgrade.









looool


----------



## HometownHero

Finally got these hung yesterday. Need to straighten the frames out eventually when my ocd kicks in. Also got another Filco tenkeyless today, this time with blues. Feels good.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15284460*
> I just want to share with you guys my new project
> BX5aD, DIY spikes speakers stand ( 56k Warning
> 
> Looks great! Love the case colors! Can i ask what mousepad that is?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem;15294304*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15284460*
> I just want to share with you guys my new project
> BX5aD, DIY spikes speakers stand ( 56k Warning
> 
> Looks great! Love the case colors! Can i ask what mousepad that is?
Click to expand...

Leave out the quote marks on the url tag and close the URL tag once you're done, like this.

Code:



Code:


[URL=www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/1140334-bx5ad-diy-spikes-speakers-stand-56k.html]BX5aD, DIY spikes speakers stand ( 56k Warning [/URL]


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15293255*
> Finally got these hung yesterday. Need to straighten the frames out eventually when my ocd kicks in.


Those are awesome, though not even that can make Wood Man look cool.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation;15290689*
> What desk might that be?


Its a Walker Edison Soreno. It was around $125 shipped on Amazon. Its even cheaper right now: $108
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FWalker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner%2Fdp%2FB001FB5LE8%2Fref%3Dsr_1_sc_2%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1318533115%26sr%3D8-2-spell]http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318533115&sr=8-2-spell"]http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318533115&sr=8-2-spell[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## blackdemon

old keyboard,mice,speaker.....


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackdemon;15294880*
> [/IMG]


I like the table cover very smart!

(Mine) clean









Clean









Dirty! lol

















Closer shot ^_^


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me;15294718*
> Those are awesome, though not even that can make Wood Man look cool.


Lol, yeah. I feel like Capcom trolls everyone by putting at least one boss in every game that's just awful. My personal favorite is Bubble Man...


----------



## pepejovi

@whocarez: Damn, I'd probably stuff my toe into all the fans in my PC if i had it open and in front of me...


----------



## swindle

People with their cases on the carpet...

Tsk tsk.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15297252*
> People with their cases on the carpet...
> 
> Tsk tsk.


why the hate?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15290565*
> @Skyn3t, those stands look great, really slick.


thanks man , I'm going to upload all the pictures today you can check this out in a moment


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem;15294304*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15284460*
> I just want to share with you guys my new project
> BX5aD, DIY spikes speakers stand ( 56k Warning
> 
> Looks great! Love the case colors! Can i ask what mousepad that is?
> 
> 
> 
> it s a CM Storm - Weapon Choice. check out. i have the big one
Click to expand...


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elikim;15230465*
> my humble abode.


where did you get that l corner desk? im looking for a flat table or a nice big desk wow


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer;15298910*
> where did you get that l corner desk? im looking for a flat table or a nice big desk wow


Looks like a Galant to me...
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=galant

Amazing desks







I love mine.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15297252*
> People with their cases on the carpet...
> 
> Tsk tsk.


Agreed. And the dust, W T F! Clean it before posting!


----------



## kamikaze_

-.-


----------



## elikim

Hey sorry for the late reply. The desk is a korean brand that I can't really remember anymore. It's made actually for offices and what not. And from what I know I doubt that it's produced anymore because we got it around 10 years ago.


----------



## xion




----------



## thelamacmdr

Just an overview of one of my desks ( I have another right by it for friends), as you can see I was working hard at a solitaire game while watching The Office.









The innards of my computer with what I think is a decent attempt at cable management.









What I see when I sit at my desk, for those who care along with my cheap humble surround sound speakers









Not exactly the greatest set up ever but it helps me get my homework done efficiently and keeps my sanity. Also it seems as if this desk is the same as in the OP got at my local Fry's Electronics for a fair 100 $







. Let me know what you think


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k;15298152*
> why the hate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15300572*
> Agreed. And the dust, W T F! Clean it before posting!


This.

Shocking for guys who, I assume, would call themselves an enthusiasts. I have a 200mm intake fan on the very front bottom (like many others) that would do better then my vacuum tbh.

Personally, I find it scary.

Besides, anything on the floor always gets knocked I swear.

EDIT: Got my rig way off the ground


----------



## olli3

How do people have their keyboards and mice at the edge of the desk?! I have to have mine about 2 feet into the desk so I can rest my arms. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3;15303543*
> How do people have their keyboards and mice at the edge of the desk?! I have to have mine about 2 feet into the desk so I can rest my arms. Each to their own I guess.


My chair arms sit very well, this time around.

But I know what you mean. I used to when my setup was average (no implication yours is







)


----------



## Konkistadori

Sorry for this "panorama"







...

Fever got me.. Just before autumn holiday -_-...
Anyways now i had time to cleanup this corner


----------



## andrews2547

Windows 95? or is that just a background


----------



## jellis142

Swindle, that monitor...I've seen it before. How is it? Because three of those in Eyefinity...


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15303481*
> This.
> 
> Shocking for guys who, I assume, would call themselves an enthusiasts. I have a 200mm intake fan on the very front bottom (like many others) that would do better then my vacuum tbh.
> 
> Personally, I find it scary.
> 
> Besides, anything on the floor always gets knocked I swear.
> 
> EDIT: Got my rig way off the ground


I hope you're not talking about that while smoking near yours









ok, so it takes a lot to make a noticeable difference, but I have strict rules in my comp room (bedroom atm, I admit). No smoking, no animals, no drinks near the comp (except me, I have a mildly clumsy gf, bless her).


----------



## swindle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15304254*
> Swindle, that monitor...I've seen it before. How is it? Because three of those in Eyefinity...


Its awesome.

Its like, finally, my GPUs get the chance to show off how powerful they really are









Best purchase I have made in some time, even though it cost me $800NZD...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N;15310255*
> I hope you're not talking about that while smoking near yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so it takes a lot to make a noticeable difference, but I have strict rules in my comp room (bedroom atm, I admit). No smoking, no animals, no drinks near the comp (except me, I have a mildly clumsy gf, bless her).


Only I have drinks around mine









I trust no one else. And no smoking inside, as its not fair on those who don't


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori;15304226*
> Sorry for this "panorama"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Fever got me.. Just before autumn holiday -_-...
> Anyways now i had time to cleanup this corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snip]


Bass?


----------



## gorb

going to get rid of the computer tv and antec 1200. dell u2412m and corsair 650d are on the way. then maybe a new desk soon


----------



## sporkina

my solitaire desk


----------



## swindle

Oh my various gods...


----------



## sporkina

my other screen not in pic


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R4V3N*


I hope you're not talking about that while smoking near yours









ok, so it takes a lot to make a noticeable difference, but I have strict rules in my comp room (bedroom atm, I admit). No smoking, no animals, no drinks near the comp (except me, I have a mildly clumsy gf, bless her).


I am pretty much the same way. I smoke outside, no one sits drinks near my PC/ on my desk except me, and I do allow my dog in here but she doesn't shed much and since my tower is on top of my desk its even less of an issue. I usually clean the inside of the tower at least once every 1-2 weeks anyway. As soon as I noticed any dust building up on the side panel fan grill I have to. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I am pretty much the same way. I smoke outside, no one sits drinks near my PC/ on my desk except me, and I do allow my dog in here but she doesn't shed much and since my tower is on top of my desk its even less of an issue. I usually clean the inside of the tower at least once every 1-2 weeks anyway. As soon as I noticed any dust building up on the side panel fan grill I have to. It drives me crazy.


Dunhill?


----------



## outtamymind

had to take new pics since i just got the sony back today from warranty repairs









and my new cat that loves my computer chair. she also loves laying in my arms like mr. bigglesworth hahahaha


----------



## Allen86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporkina*



















my other screen not in pic


You should make an ant farm out of a mac flatscreen


----------



## swindle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Dunhill?


Reds.

For life.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporkina*












I always wondered what iMac hardware looked like inside.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


Reds.

For life.


Same here









Except they come in a bigger pack like so:










(BTW I never smoke inside)


----------



## Remix65

never smoked but ppl still smoke in 2011?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


never smoked but ppl still smoke in 2011?











...people still drink alcohol, eat fast food, drive fast,have unprotected sex and various other things that other people don't like too. Crazy world huh .


----------



## jellis142

People are still going to Best Buy to purchase their graphics cards.

That's unacceptable. McDonald's is just fine.


----------



## Remix65

if they didnt drink alcohol they wouldnt do or do less of that stuff you mentioned..

and lived happier and healthier.

but what do i know...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


...people still drink alcohol, eat fast food, drive fast,have unprotected sex and various other things that other people don't like too. Crazy world huh .










Smoking kills more people than all of those combined.

...juss sayin.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Smoking kills more people than all of those combined.

...juss sayin.


Indeed. It actually bothers me how horrible smoking is for you and how it's so easily passed as a product. You might as well breathe CO from a car. My father has been a long time cigarette smoker, and only recently did he CUT DOWN (hasn't yet quit) big time. He used to smoke maybe half a pack to a full pack a day, now he smokes maybe 2 cigs a day, though I wouldn't know for sure as I moved out a year ago.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


...[1]people still drink alcohol, [2]eat fast food, [3]drive fast,[4]have unprotected sex and various other things that other people don't like too. Crazy world huh .










[1] your body is designed to handle small amounts of alcohol
[2] fast is better than slow, right?
[3] see [2]
[4] that's how babies get made. 
[5] ka-ra-zee. totally.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*


[1] your body is designed to handle small amounts of alcohol
[2] fast is better than slow, right?
[3] see [2]
[4] that's how babies get made. 
[5] ka-ra-zee. totally.


a lot of babies that shouldnt have been made were made under the influence of alcohol. crimes too...

that **** cray.


----------



## cyberbeat

Got all my furniture, Computers, and servers back from AUS this week








Great having my PC back




































And another friend who came over from aus a few months ago


----------



## Paradox me

Someone looks happy.


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;15235848*
> Finally got my new monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics don't do justice on the color accuracy and smoothness of 120hz...


That monitor. I must have. I think I'm going to cry everynight until I have it.


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;15235848*
> Finally got my new monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics don't do justice on the color accuracy and smoothness of 120hz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


What model? is it the L or S?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15317243*
> Got all my furniture, Computers, and servers back from AUS this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great having my PC back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another friend who came over from aus a few months ago


Love the 800D man, good to see you got the hardware to support the case


















Also, I love your cat, he looks very professional and formal, in an angry sort of "I'm more important than you" way.

Im sure he's a sook in real life


----------



## Worple

[/QUOTE]
Ahh Dark side of the Moon


----------



## sporkina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15314841*
> I always wondered what iMac hardware looked like inside.


i did too.. imagine my surprise when finally found out. No wonder macs cost so much.


----------



## Sgtbash

My bedroom:


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;15315119*
> never smoked but ppl still smoke in 2011?


I really don't mean to bring up an old subject but what's wrong with smoking?

Not everyone does it out of habit, I do it for pleasure, it's not when I need one but when I want one and that's hardly ever.


----------



## outtamymind

what is with cats loving computer stuff?


----------



## olli3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;15321191*
> what is with cats loving computer stuff?


Warmth + Attention


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15321090*
> I really don't mean to bring up an old subject but what's wrong with smoking?
> 
> Not everyone does it out of habit, I do it for pleasure, it's not when I need one but when I want one and that's hardly ever.


the tobacco industry would love to hear you say that.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3;15321274*
> Warmth + Attention


probably whenever im working on the computer, my cat will sit with me, lay on me and watch what i'm doing for hours without moving. its kinda cute and kinda annoying at the same time


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporkina;15313192*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other screen not in pic


Is it a live stream from inside the cage?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15321090*
> I really don't mean to bring up an old subject but what's wrong with smoking?
> 
> Not everyone does it out of habit, I do it for pleasure, it's not when I need one but when I want one and that's hardly ever.


Not everyone has that contol over the habit. Im trying my damn-ist to quit, just completely over smoking. Wish I had the money to just replace it with my better habit


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15317622*
> Love the 800D man, good to see you got the hardware to support the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love your cat, he looks very professional and formal, in an angry sort of "I'm more important than you" way.
> 
> Im sure he's a sook in real life


Haha thanks








And yea, he is a sook


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporkina;15318074*
> i did too.. imagine my surprise when finally found out. No wonder macs cost so much.


pretty much defines "No User-Serviceable Parts Inside".


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15321090*
> I really don't mean to bring up an old subject but what's wrong with smoking?
> 
> Not everyone does it out of habit, I do it for pleasure, it's not when I need one but when I want one and that's hardly ever.


What's wrong with smoking... Uhh what's not wrong with smoking? You are ingesting fumes dude.


----------



## blooder11181

i have the same imac but still working and using rtcw to melt it down.
MAChamster in the house
another one


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;15321717*
> What's wrong with smoking... Uhh what's not wrong with smoking? You are ingesting fumes dude.


If an adult makes the choice to smoke its their choice to make. Personally I think the world would be a better place if people worried more about their own choices and less about mine. But hopefully we can all agree to disagree and drop this topic and get back to the topic of computer room pics.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;15321956*
> i have the same imac but still working and using rtcw to melt it down.
> MAChamster in the house
> another one


That's epic







you should put it in the rate my cables thread


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15322255*
> That's epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should put it in the rate my cables thread


not mine forgot to add ........in the web:doh:


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L1eutenant;15317597*
> What model? is it the L or S?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy;15317368*
> That monitor. I must have. I think I'm going to cry everynight until I have it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apridding;15247679*
> That is one very nice Monitor and Setup
> What Monitor is that btw?
> And Just Don't like where you have you Laptop, Seems like it is hanging off that Stool/Chair thingy


Samsung S23a950d. The laptop POS is just for work...

I like this monitor so much I will be exchanging for the 27 Inch... S27a950... Pretty amazing specially for fast paced games and zero tearing... Even 3d just for movies from my ps3 blurays are excellent, even though I'm not a big 3d fan...
Just for the 120 hz and color accuracy, it's worth the premium price...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001472&Tpk=S27a950d


----------



## royh1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;15317651*


Ahh Dark side of the Moon







[/QUOTE]

what are the stands called that hold the headset, or any link to buy them


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15322022*
> If an adult makes the choice to smoke its their choice to make. Personally I think the world would be a better place if people worried more about their own choices and less about mine. But hopefully we can all agree to disagree and drop this topic and get back to the topic of computer room pics.


I never said it wasn't their choice. He asked what is wrong with smoking.


----------



## weezymagic

Just trolling while sitting at sb alone on a Saturday drinking a coffee and smoking a camel platinum (silver or ultra light). I'm not getting into the smoking sidetrack, just saying. 
I love this thread though, it's giving me many great ideas for when I get a house with my buddy within the next year. I currently live at home with the parents. And a small room. No good for creativity, especially if temporary

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sexybastard

At my parents house for the weekend... nothing to do and no friends in the area and also having issues with the PSU in my uATX case.

Decided to have a little fun and attach my pc to the side of my desk. I found an old case and removed the mobo tray and what you see is the result. Took about 2hrs from start to finish.

Specs here


----------



## pjBSOD

Very poor lighting and rig is on the floor, but here's my little man corner where I spend most of my time


----------



## arctg




----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


At my parents house for the weekend... nothing to do and no friends in the area and also having issues with the PSU in my uATX case.

Decided to have a little fun and attach my pc to the side of my desk. I found an old case and removed the mobo tray and what you see is the result. Took about 2hrs from start to finish.

Specs here




















I like it, unique.


----------



## sporkina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;15321956*
> i have the same imac but still working and using rtcw to melt it down.
> Machamster in the house
> another one


nice!


----------



## sporkina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15321595*
> pretty much defines "No User-Serviceable Parts Inside".


can change its water and feed it.


----------



## sporkina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87;15321485*
> Is it a live stream from inside the cage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone has that contol over the habit. Im trying my damn-ist to quit, just completely over smoking. Wish I had the money to just replace it with my better habit


Unfortunately no, but you wouldn't believe how many people fall for it when i tell them that's the screen saver


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15322022*
> If an adult makes the choice to smoke its their choice to make. Personally I think the world would be a better place if people worried more about their own choices and less about mine. But hopefully we can all agree to disagree and drop this topic and get back to the topic of computer room pics.


I was just thinking the same thing. Well said. Thou shall not judge.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;15325176*


That's actually really cool!! A watercooling setup with that would look pretty sweet.


----------



## xion

BEHOLD!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;15328148*
> *snip*
> 
> BEHOLD!


o/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;15328148*
> *snip*
> 
> BEHOLD!


Nice 27.5 inch 1920x1200 monitor


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporkina;15326333*
> can change its water and feed it.


Yes, but when it stops working, you can't fix the Hamster processor by yourself.
You either have to take it in to a qualified repair center or throw it out and replace it with a new one.


----------



## Remix65

http://i55.tinypic.com/125n2b.jpg


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;15328148*
> 
> 
> BEHOLD!


addicted to teh pronz?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xion*




BEHOLD!


My god, what at first looked like a rolled up blanket now looks like the fattest cat


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporkina*


Unfortunately no, but you wouldn't believe how many people fall for it when i tell them that's the screen saver


Lol. People are so gullible these days.


----------



## sporkina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Lol. People are so gullible these days.


so sad but true.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Lol. People are so gullible these days.


It's just our unfortunate decline of society....


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xion*




BEHOLD!


Reminds me of a guy called Sam Deathwalker that used to 24 box in EverQuest. There used to be pics of his setup and it looked a lot like that except 23 more monitors.
Heres the only 1 I could find:








you can barely see the bed but it had fur covered arm rests and other crazy stuff lol. I don't know what happened to that guy. The last I heard he went to multiboxing in WoW and added a section to his website that showed pics of all the different prostitutes he invited over or something crazy. Feel free to google him if you want a few laughs.


----------



## starwa1ker

Changed my setup from this:










To this:


----------



## Remix65

why 2 chairs..


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


why 2 chairs..


For screen-look gaming ;D


----------



## Remix65

but both seats have wheels.

not sure if serious.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


My god, what at first looked like a rolled up blanket now looks like the fattest cat


LOLOL i thought it was a blanket too !!! it really is a cat . WT.F!


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Changed my setup from this:










To this:



























i liked your old setup better ...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xristo;15335344*
> i liked your old setup better ...


+1


----------



## Warblade31

The mac is cool but I have to agree with everyone the old one looked better. The three monitors, cool desk, nice leather pad for your laptop, and the NZXT case all looked pretty cool. So what happened to all that stuff?


----------



## gabead

Here is a pic of my rig. Nothing fancy but just thought I would take a picture of it. It is the GigaRig! Still working on that bottom fan.
















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Izvire




----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead;15337379*
> Here is a pic of my rig. Nothing fancy but just thought I would take a picture of it. It is the GigaRig! Still working on that bottom fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Nice room.


----------



## gabead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15339075*
> Nice room.


LOL. Thanks! I misread the thread title. That is why I wrote

"Last edited by gabead; 7 Hours Ago at 12:25 AM. Reason: Sorry this probably wasn't the right place to post this going to post in another post so if someone wants to delete please do"


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabead*


LOL. Thanks! I misread the thread title. That is why I wrote

"Last edited by gabead; 7 Hours Ago at 12:25 AM. Reason: Sorry this probably wasn't the right place to post this going to post in another post so if someone wants to delete please do"


Back when I first posted here a year ago, that's what I did, kind of. I posted some room views of my room just so I could show off my computer, not realizing there is some on the Water Cooling topic with much more crazy 56K alert setups.

Look at the most recent pages on OCN Water Cooling Club in my signature.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xristo*


i liked your old setup better ...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*


+1


+2


----------



## andrews2547

Three more updates since the last time I posted pictures here









Broken laptop screen


















Gaming juice







(I know the things are pink but I got the it for free and my laptops fit perfectly in what I like to call the laptop hole







)










Is it a Phenom or is it an i3? No one knows, well actually it is a Phenom


----------



## Madman340

You do know you can go to Home Depot or something and get a few knobs for next to nothing, right?


----------



## andrews2547

No Home Depot in the UK and they are glued on I have to rip them off if I want to change them.


----------



## outtamymind

are you sure their not screwed on, glue wouldn't last too long from being pulled on very long


----------



## andrews2547

They are screw on ones







I have some steel ones that might fit







I will see if they do fit right now









EDIT: They do fit


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15345127*
> Gaming juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know the things are pink but I got the it for free and my laptops fit perfectly in what I like to call the laptop hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What the devil is this Mountain Dew and why don't I have it here in the States?!


----------



## cyberbeat

You don't have Mountain Dew in America???? :O
I am sooo never moving there!


----------



## jacobrjett




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15349350*
> You don't have Mountain Dew in America???? :O
> I am sooo never moving there!


Oh we definitely have Mountain Dew (it's based in New York FFS!







), just I'm not aware of Mountain Dew _Energy_. Is that another flavor or...?


----------



## BLKKROW

One thing I love about this thread, is it gives me the motivation to clean my room.










Which I am currently doing.


----------



## shineon2011

Play.









Work.


----------



## Gunfire

So you go through the hassle of having to move each keyboard each time you want to play a game?


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15350809*
> So you go through the hassle of having to move each keyboard each time you want to play a game?


Ya unforntunely which is not alot because I game most of the time.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shineon2011*


Play.
*snip*

Work.
*snip*


Nice clean setup! Where did you get that mousemat from? (is it a mousemat? It's huge...)


----------



## cyberbeat

Xtrac Ripper XXL, I have the same one








It's awesome.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*


Xtrac Ripper XXL, I have the same one








It's awesome.


Nice one, I think I might get one of these. At the moment I have my keyboard half on the mat and half off, would be nice to just put the whole lot on and be done with it


----------



## cyberbeat

Excuse the mess, but yea you can fit A LOT onto these pads, it ends at the charger on the mac


----------



## derickwm

I want one. (that huge pad) Where did you buy it from?


----------



## cyberbeat

PPCs have them
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ebb2adc16055b2

Lots of places have them now, I got mine at a LAN back when I lived in AUS, A local store had a stall there, cost me $40AUD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Oh we definitely have Mountain Dew (it's based in New York FFS!







), just I'm not aware of Mountain Dew _Energy_. Is that another flavor or...?


I looked it up on Wikipedia:

Quote:



A new line of Mountain Dew released in the UK in June, 2010, originally in 500ml bottles, but as of February 2011 it has expanded to 440ml cans (Normal and sugar free) and 1 Litre bottles. Mountain Dew Energy was released in Ireland in April 2011. Produced in a lemon and lime flavor, it has a higher caffeine content as Mountain Dew sold in the U.S., at 18 mg per 100ml, versus 91 mg per 20 fl oz in the U.S. version (which is ~15.385 mg per 100ml). The UK version is produced with real sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup, as with most other soft drinks in the UK.


So it's not that much different. Kind of partway between Mountain Dew and AMP.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*


PPCs have them
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ebb2adc16055b2

Lots of places have them now, I got mine at a LAN back when I lived in AUS, A local store had a stall there, cost me $40AUD


Thanks


----------



## kamikaze_

Same pad, no surprise.








Slightly older picture, before a few upgrades and room arrangements have been made.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


So you go through the hassle of having to move each keyboard each time you want to play a game?


loooooool


----------



## xartion




----------



## andrews2547

That wouldn't happen to be a PowerBook would it?


----------



## kamikaze_

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## andrews2547

What the heck?


----------



## kamikaze_

Steve Jobs, CEO of Apple? ...


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15353483*
> That wouldn't happen to be a PowerBook would it?


Nah, it's a Macbook Pro from 2008


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15354009*
> RIP Steve Jobs.


Woz > Jobs


----------



## BLKKROW

After I moved some furniture around, the walls will be painted grey in the future. Plus I will get a new desk and a futon. So I can get ruid of the queen size bed that takes up 70% of my room.


----------



## pjBSOD

Why do you have your center not in the center, lol.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15357794*
> Why do you have your center not in the center, lol.


Cause Logitech decided to make its center speaker wall mountable. So I am going to frill some holes into the stand to mount it onto my wall. I just have not gotten to that yet. But it will be there soon, I just fixed up my room yesterday so I have not had time yet.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011;15350789*
> Play.


What desk is that?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait;15357951*
> What desk is that?


Ikea Fredrik

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40111124/#/80115988/


----------



## kremtok

A fiddle and a Glock, eh? Now that's entertainment.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15355436*
> Steve Jobs, CEO of Apple? ...


I know but that was a bit random just saying RIP Steve Jobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15356732*
> Nah, it's a Macbook Pro from 2008


Oh right lol







in that lighting it looks similar to my 15" PowerBook









EDIT: I just remembered the PowerBook is a MacBook before it was called a Macbook







except you can't get Core 2 Duo PowerBooks


----------



## blooder11181

real glock or airsoft

19, 23.........


----------



## andrews2547

I want a Glock 19







UK laws won't let me buy one legally


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15357901*
> Cause Logitech decided to make its center speaker wall mountable. So I am going to frill some holes into the stand to mount it onto my wall. I just have not gotten to that yet. But it will be there soon, I just fixed up my room yesterday so I have not had time yet.


Fair enough.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15350809*
> So you go through the hassle of having to move each keyboard each time you want to play a game?


And yet he doesn't change the mouse or the mat. The n00b.


----------



## jellis142

Better than swapping rigs


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

@shineon2011

I love that you've got the official poster for Over The Top above you in your pics. Brilliant.


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shineon2011*


Ya unforntunely which is not alot because I game most of the time.


You need one keyboard to rule them all.

http://www.elitekeyboards.com/produc...&pid=fc500rtab

Your USB ports will thank you later.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;15359555*
> A fiddle and a Glock, eh? Now that's entertainment.


Its actually a viola, not a violin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;15359672*
> real glock or airsoft
> 
> 19, 23.........


That is an airsoft glock, I do plan on getting a real glock. It would be a g19 and since my dad works for the state I can get extended mags for cheap.

Plus I plan on getting a M1 garand also.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15362442*
> Its actually a viola, not a violin.
> 
> That is an airsoft glock, I do plan on getting a real glock. It would be a g19 and since my dad works for the state I can get extended mags for cheap.
> 
> Plus I plan on getting a M1 garand also.


glock = yuck

Walther
H&K
Sig Sauer
all german all != yuck


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;15366329*
> glock = yuck
> 
> Walther
> H&K
> Sig Sauer
> all german all != yuck


Das alles ist deutschland!









I just totally rebuilt my living area, when I get the last rig set up (running two right now) I'll grab a pic. And while we're on the topic of firearms, here's my current goal.










Gonna look into a .357 mag after that. Current collection's a 4 various .22s, Remington .30-06, M1 carbine, and a few 12 gauge shotguns, don't know all the makes/models of them though :/

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15362442*
> Plus I plan on getting a M1 garand also.


Make sure you get extra clips







*sching*


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;15366690*
> Das alles ist deutschland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just totally rebuilt my living area, when I get the last rig set up (running two right now) I'll grab a pic. And while we're on the topic of firearms, here's my current goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look into a .357 mag after that. Current collection's a 4 various .22s, Remington .30-06, M1 carbine, and a few 12 gauge shotguns, don't know all the makes/models of them though :/
> 
> edit:
> 
> Make sure you get extra clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sching*


i trade my airsoft ligh version







because i add to change barrels for cqb and skirmish to get army armament l85a1 and ics proline mp5 a4

us special forcer still use the hk mk 23 .45?


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;15366329*
> glock = yuck
> 
> Walther
> H&K
> Sig Sauer
> all german all != yuck


Actually, Glock is Austrian and Sig Sauer is 100% American.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CajunPower;15367428*
> Sig Sauer is 100% American.

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_Sauer
Quote:


> SIG Sauer GmbH is the German representative of Switzerland-based manufacturing firm Swiss Arms AG


Quote:


> Founded: Germany
> 
> Headquarters: Eckernförde, Germany


Though Glock's very much Austrian, that is true.

edit: Now it all makes sense:
Quote:


> Headquartered in Exeter, New Hampshire, SIG SAUER is an ISO 9001 certified company with over 400 employees. It is the largest member of a worldwide business group of firearms manufacturers that includes J.P. Sauer & Sohn and Blaser, Gmbh. in Germany and Swiss Arms AG in Switzerland.


http://www.sigsauer.com/AboutUs/Default.aspx

That's not even an hour away from where I live ^_^


----------



## Fabricate

I have a Sig P226 Elite .40 that I would trust my life with. Seriously, best investment ever.


----------



## andrews2547

LOL this is the third time (that I know of) this thread has gone horribly off topic.


----------



## derickwm

It's 1800 pages long... I highly doubt this is only the 3rd time. Lol.

I'm tempted to show my trashed room... might later today. Heh.


----------



## outtamymind

do it, i've posted my mess of a room a few times. good thing though is the mess stays contained specifically to my computer desk haha


----------



## derickwm

Aight


















































Can I haz cheezburger?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Does someone have their own darkroom? I see an 8x10 ilford paper box.


----------



## derickwm

Good eye









Most expensive box of paper I've ever bought in my life. -.-

I don't personally have one in my house but I have one that is available to me from 11am-10pm every day, even weekends. Considering I wake up at 11am and don't like to be wondering the streets of Seattle past 11pm, it's essentially 24/7.


----------



## outtamymind

derrickwm you win.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind;15369225*
> derrickwm you win.


Now to decide if I'm proud or embarrassed









Mmm getting a nice collection of quotes


----------



## outtamymind

hahaha well my room would have one at one point. at one point i couldn't see the carpet. and it stayed that way for about 2 weeks until i had time to clean it lol


----------



## derickwm

Im not sure when that "have to" point will be. I really don't give two cents. I live with two roommates who keep to their room. Dont have my mom yelling in my ear to clean. At some point it needs to though. It's quite awful. I've just been so busy with college corses and I just keep getting packages. Lol.


----------



## outtamymind

i usually do it when i know i'm bringing the GF over lol


----------



## Zmanster

Since a page ago, guns were the talk, here are my babies:

Both use .40 S&W. I love my Berettas!


----------



## derickwm

Meh I essentially sold my gf for hardware. We dated in high school for a couple years then went to colleges two hours apart and tried the whole long distance thing. Cost to much money to travel and just girls cost a ton of money. I had spent money on her for two years so we broke up and ever since I've been a pr0 enthusiast and spend tons of money on new hardware and things.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15361107*
> @shineon2011
> 
> I love that you've got the official poster for Over The Top above you in your pics. Brilliant.


Thanks!


----------



## Hartk1213

here is my new setup just finished my first build with my first case mod let me know what u think thanks sorry for bad pics i dunno why it did that its from my phone


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;15374001*
> here is my new setup just finished my first build with my first case mod let me know what u think thanks sorry for bad pics i dunno why it did that *its from my phone*
> 
> *snip*


Found the solution to your own problem


----------



## icy_cool_quad

I guess it's time I posted my setup, here's how it looks now after finally upgrading from my small computer cart which barely had any room. Now I have much more space.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zmanster;15369451*
> Since a page ago, guns were the talk, here are my babies:
> 
> Both use .40 S&W. I love my Berettas!


show em off here if you haven't already


OCN Firearms Owners Thread


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15374331*
> Found the solution to your own problem


but my phone camera is an 8MP camera its never that bad lol


----------



## longroadtrip

No phone camera is any good...


----------



## kremtok

Without getting into the technicalities, nearly all firearms owned by Americans must be American by manufacture. Let's not split hairs as to which gun is made by what nationality company; if we do that, I might need to point out that your Ford or Dodge is made in Mexico or Canada.

Now I don't like Glocks, but that's my personal preference. They're great guns; I just don't shoot them right because I find the stock trigger to be too jerky. They're not bad guns; I just prefer my H&K a great deal, and my Beretta and my Sig less so.

But that's just handguns..


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Col. Newman;15374956*
> show em off here if you haven't already
> 
> 
> OCN Firearms Owners Thread


Damn, I didn't know we had an OCN Firearms Owners Club. Very cool and thanks. +rep.


----------



## pepejovi

People, look at the thread's title. Doesn't involve guns, does it?

Go away.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15382216*
> People, look at the thread's title. Doesn't involve guns, does it?
> 
> Go away.


You know nobody likes you, right?

(Bonus internets for the reference)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15382244*
> You know nobody likes you, right?
> 
> (Bonus internets for the reference)


You know he is correct, right?


----------



## csm725

You show him, kcue!


----------



## kamikaze_

2ez!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15382216*
> People, look at the thread's title. Doesn't involve guns, does it?
> 
> Go away.










I'm no expert on guns but I am pretty sure this is one.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;15335050*
> Changed my setup from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;15335344*
> i liked your old setup better ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd;15336255*
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;15336414*
> The mac is cool but I have to agree with everyone the old one looked better. The three monitors, cool desk, nice leather pad for your laptop, and the NZXT case all looked pretty cool. So what happened to all that stuff?


I liked it too...but the thing was that it was the only workspace in the house and it was taking up too much room. Only one of us could work at a time. So now I take the Mac side and the boyfriend takes up the right side, sometimes we swap depending on the tasks we are doing.

I sold most of the old setup, downgraded because I wasn't using it enough. I kept the power supply and one of the monitors. Check out my sig for the rest of my stuff. I invested more $$ into my living room setup.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;15385346*
> I liked it too...but the thing was that it was the only workspace in the house and it was taking up too much room. Only one of us could work at a time. So now I take the Mac side and the boyfriend takes up the right side, sometimes we swap depending on the tasks we are doing.
> 
> I sold most of the old setup, downgraded because I wasn't using it enough. I kept the power supply and one of the monitors. Check out my sig for the rest of my stuff. I invested more $$ into my living room setup.


That is one awesome TV Stand. My friend has the same one, he said he got it from Wal-Mart for a great deal.


----------



## Madman340

Going through everybody's head: "Ah, so you're a female..."


----------



## L1eutenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340;15385522*
> Going through everybody's head: "Ah, so you're a female..."


Could still be a male... im just sayin


----------



## Gunfire

Well, back on topic...

Screwin' around with the Camera+ app on my phone:


----------



## tensionz

Nice setup ^. Clean and simple.


----------



## croy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Well, back on topic...

Screwin' around with the Camera+ app on my phone:











seeing your desktop. how did you get rid of the recycle bin?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *croy*


seeing your desktop. how did you get rid of the recycle bin?


right click on the desktop, view, untick 'show desktop icons'


----------



## PixelFreakz

OMG. I keep trying to delete the damn things hahaha ^ thanks +1 Lol









Edit: NVM youre a mod lol..


----------



## mrteddy

Well i throw my set up into the thread









hopefully i post the pics right

(threw the comp on the table for you guys to SEEE, other wise its on the floor )


----------



## garmada

This isn't my but i like it.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


I liked it too...but the thing was that it was the only workspace in the house and it was taking up too much room. Only one of us could work at a time. So now I take the Mac side and the boyfriend takes up the right side, sometimes we swap depending on the tasks we are doing.

I sold most of the old setup, downgraded because I wasn't using it enough. I kept the power supply and one of the monitors. Check out my sig for the rest of my stuff. I invested more $$ into my living room setup.


I love that you have so many Yoshi's.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garmada*


This isn't my but i like it.










what do you like about it? 
it looks ******ed..


----------



## croy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


right click on the desktop, view, untick 'show desktop icons'










thanks man!


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Well, back on topic...Screwin' around with the Camera+ app on my phone: snip


Gunfire, how'd you steal my desk....Older setup, still same desk though


----------



## Fantasysage

Updated:


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Updated:











That looks so clean - do you have any shots of the rest of the room? Great job.


----------



## gorb

that color is so nice


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Updated:











Murdered out








Thats nice man, what lamp is that?


----------



## csm725

I *love* that color!


----------



## garmada

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


what do you like about it? 
it looks ******ed..


Because i have a cat and always when i start working on pc, my cat jump on table and start staring on me as if i was ******et.


----------



## Fantasysage

Hale navy:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/f...=HC-154&col=HC

Came out great. I really need to take more pics of the room totally cleaned up, I repainted and refinished the hardwood floor. And there is a 50" plasma with a 5.1 six or so feet to the left of me.

Oh and it is a sunnex lamp


----------



## Rebelord

Post a link to your desktop pic?


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Hale navy:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/f...=HC-154&col=HC

Came out great. I really need to take more pics of the room totally cleaned up, I repainted and refinished the hardwood floor. And there is a 50" plasma with a 5.1 six or so feet to the left of me.

Oh and it is a sunnex lamp


I still have that bookmarked from asking you before. I really should go ahead and order some. I'm so lazy though


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasysage;15394104*
> Updated:


nice clean setup and all but doesnt that looks a little small for a 30" monitor?


----------



## shnur

I think the fact that he has a full tower next to it maxes everything look ginormous.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;15397611*
> I think the fact that he has a full tower next to it maxes everything look ginormous.


Two things. That was a wide angle lens so there is distortion.

And the HAF X makes everything looks teeny tiny.


----------



## gorb




----------



## EpicPie

Tonberry :3


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebelord*


Gunfire, how'd you steal my desk....Older setup, still same desk though


I think I may have beaten you on that by a few months







Redid my bedroom in mid-Jan '10 and I got that desk as well as a few other things for my "Office"


----------



## Remix65

i didnt think there was anything on the desk that'd make a 30" look so tiny but after watching a utube of the case, that case is huge.


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


tonberry :3


:3


----------



## LuminatX

that sunnex lamp is like $200!


----------



## pvp309rcp

The old setup bringing back memories...even though it hasn't changed much.


----------



## Nemesis158

gosh i havent posted in this thread in forever. rooms been too messy for a LONG time.
Currently Preparing for BF3, getting it cleaned up. will post one in a day or 2!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


:3



:3


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


tonberry :3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


:3





:3


:3


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


tonberry :3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


:3




:3


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


tonberry :3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


:3


:3


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


tonberry :3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicpie*


:3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


:3




:3


----------



## csm725

C-c-c-c-cccccombo breaker


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15406179*
> C-c-c-c-cccccombo breaker


:|

You aren't cool and or funny for doing that.


----------



## csm725

:


----------



## kcuestag

I think that's enough off-topic, keep it about Computer Room pictures, please.


----------



## TekJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15406315*
> I think that's enough off-topic, keep it about Computer Room pictures, please.


This.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Updated:



















Nice setup!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


C-c-c-c-cccccombo breaker










I thought you went to the keyboard section not Computer room / office.!


----------



## csm725




----------



## Mootsfox

A little bit closer:










Still have to:
Paint stairway
Paint closet
Paint bed area
Paint trim
Fix and clean windows
Clean floor
Decide on flooring
Replace outlets
Install lighting and switches
Fix vent fan
Trim chimney/paint
Trim flooring

Hoping to be done by the end of next weekend


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15417613*
> A little bit closer:
> *snip*
> Still have to:
> Paint stairway
> Paint closet
> Paint bed area
> Paint trim
> Fix and clean windows
> Clean floor
> Decide on flooring
> Replace outlets
> Install lighting and switches
> Fix vent fan
> Trim chimney/paint
> Trim flooring
> Hoping to be done by the end of next weekend


mmm... G33K B33R:cheers:


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


nice clean setup and all but doesnt that looks a little small for a 30" monitor?












What light is that over the top right of the monitor? I need something like that.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15417613*
> A little bit closer:
> *snip*
> Still have to:
> Paint stairway
> Paint closet
> Paint bed area
> Paint trim
> Fix and clean windows
> Clean floor
> Decide on flooring
> Replace outlets
> Install lighting and switches
> Fix vent fan
> Trim chimney/paint
> Trim flooring
> 
> Hoping to be done by the end of next weekend


You're my new hero if you get that done next weekend. It would take the better part of a year at my house. Can't wait to see it done! For flooring, I'd suggest a bamboo or light maple, but that's just me.







And don't get cheap laminate flooring, it will not last. We're replacing a ton of it in our house because it just doesn't hold up to the abuse a floor needs to deal with.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Please don't get bamboo. I have that in my condo and it's awful. You can see every little scratch, especially in high traffic areas. Oak is so much win. It's hard and scratches barely show up unless they're deep.

edit: Haven't contributed in a while so might as well.

*Study Area*




*Play Area*


----------



## Mootsfox

Cost is a major factor here. Most likely I will repaint it with something light colored and wait until I can afford something better.

Or just buy a bunch of rugs over the next few months.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


edit: Haven't contributed in a while so might as well.

*Study Area*

*Play Area*


fat_stallion, nice everything







, I love everything, whats the size of your Condo?

I'll post some pics of mine this week.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


fat_stallion, nice everything







, I love everything, whats the size of your Condo?

I'll post some pics of mine this week.


Thank you sir. ~1,000 sq ft 2 bedroom. Took down half the wall for the 2nd bedroom and turned it into a dining room. Only about a day's work to put it back, but not having it there opens up the condo greatly.


----------



## swindle

Wow man. Nice place.

If you don't mind, can I ask what you do for a job?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


Wow man. Nice place.

If you don't mind, can I ask what you do for a job?


If I remember correctly he manages stocks.


----------



## gorb

bamboo is much more eco friendly


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


bamboo is much more eco friendly











gorb likes bamboo... and subs.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


bamboo is much more eco friendly










It isn't if you have a pet panda


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;15424530*
> gorb likes bamboo... and subs.


i sure do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15424863*
> It isn't if you have a pet panda


i'm pretty sure nobody here has one of those









anyway, here's a full view of the room. not much has changed though.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15421623*
> Cost is a major factor here. Most likely I will repaint it with something light colored and wait until I can afford something better.
> 
> Or just buy a bunch of rugs over the next few months.


i vote clean it up, throw down a rug until you can afford to do it all in some type of hardwood. As for the suggested bamboo, i would advise against yes it looks amazing but besides it being a pain to put in and cut properly i found it to be very prone to damage (scratches and dents).
curses that Panda for causing a ruckus in my house, and by panda i mean a fat lab that's just as lazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;15426807*
> i'm pretty sure nobody here has one of those


see you would think that.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


If I remember correctly he manages stocks.


Yep he's into stocks. I envy him greatly. Wish I had some money when the market took a crap on itself.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Gorb, I see Tonberry. :3


----------



## DarkPyro

I guess it is about time I posted mine.This is where everything is done. Countless hours spent here









What do you think?


----------



## andrews2547

Not bad







What res is that TV?


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15439474*
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What res is that TV?


720P 32" but i got it for free so im not complaining









btw... it was in my sig


----------



## andrews2547

So I see


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## gorb

using the kb & mouse on the floor like that would kill me


----------



## trivium nate

ive gotten use to it


----------



## shineon2011

Cowboys Fan......I'm sorry!


----------



## Jayce1971

OMG! You've got your Klipsch promedia 2.1 satellites on the floor! Blasphemous


----------



## HexATL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


using the kb & mouse on the floor like that would kill me


I have a qwirk in my neck and that pick made it worse









best pic i could take without blur or id show entire room


----------



## HometownHero

^^ Black lab?


----------



## HexATL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


^^ Black lab?


Her name is Black Night


----------



## Korruptive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


ive gotten use to it


Why don't you just get a beanbag shaped like a chair and something to rest the kb/mouse on?

You must have a terrible posture/wrist ache + red lines on your stomach.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Please don't get bamboo. I have that in my condo and it's awful. You can see every little scratch, especially in high traffic areas. Oak is so much win. It's hard and scratches barely show up unless they're deep.

edit: Haven't contributed in a while so might as well.

*Study Area*




*Play Area*








That's nice. How much is a place like that running you /month?


----------



## Madman340

I don't think he's renting, unless the property owner was alright with him knocking a wall down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HexATL*


I have a qwirk in my neck and that pick made it worse









best pic i could take without blur or id show entire room


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


A better question is why does it bother you?


----------



## Xyro TR1

@KaRLiToS

wat.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


srs?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Haven't contributed in a while so might as well.




beautiful rig! The way that little nook worked out for you is so sick


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


well it worked! he's cool in my book!


----------



## Madman340

Good god, that guy smokes and looks at playboy.

SOOOO ENVIOUS.

Edit: Just saw this image on reddit... Instantly thought of this scenario.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


That's nice. How much is a place like that running you /month?


Bought it at the end of my sophmore year. Around $2,800/mo if you were to rent, but it depends on the floor you're on. Same company built some closer to downtown (about 6 blocks away) and they're just under double. No reason to waste money on renting like I did the first two years when I got an interest free loan from my parents for remaining 20% of the overall cost of the condo I couldn't pay up front. Only a 6 minute walk to class now and was around 10 minutes to undergrad so it's been great for the last few years.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


srs?









beautiful rig! The way that little nook worked out for you is so sick


OF COURSE SRS! My easily offended eyes are offended by offensive material. OMG I must wash them with bleach!

Thank you. It's just a little cramped, but it's great for racing games since it kind of wraps around and fills your peripheral vision. Too bad a playseat computer chair can't be justified.


----------



## Remix65

lol. i dont smoke, never have and didn't even notice.

smoke guys smoke weed. others show guns. i dont have or do either doesnt bother me.


----------



## ZainyAntics

We had this set up an hour before BF3 launch!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Looks like you all had a hell of a time. Been dealing with constant crashes instead of getting to play


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15456161*
> Looks like you all had a hell of a time. Been dealing with constant crashes instead of getting to play


We played 2 days straight, strangely the first night went pretty good but today was pretty bad... constant disconnects, game crashes, game bugs (screens turning white and purple all at the same time) it was weeeiiirrrd. other than that it was fairly fun!









So far in my opinion Battlelog is FANTASTIC when it works, which is rarely.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15453334*
> This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


Huh?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;15456023*
> We had this set up an hour before BF3 launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip


Lol that's awesome


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15453334*
> This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


Why does it matter so much? Maybe he took the photos and it just so happens to be there.









I don't smoke, weed, cigs, drugs, etc... However I got no reason to flame on him for something he does on his own time.


----------



## Siegfreid

My 2 years Old Setup


----------



## Siegfreid

& my newest one


----------



## gorb

Older is better imo


----------



## HexATL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


This picture is really inappropriate for OCN!!! Why do you need to show the community that you smoke? Is it suppose to prove you are cool?


I aPpOlOgIzE mAn SoRrY.

This is how my desk is, if it makes you feel better .. the only thing i moved in the picture were three large jars out of sight. I expect i'll hear you complain if you find an alcohol bottle as well...I appologize again.


----------



## Los Hog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HexATL*


I aPpOlOgIzE mAn SoRrY.

This is how my desk is, if it makes you feel better .. the only thing i moved in the picture were three large jars out of sight. I expect i'll hear you complain if you find an alcohol bottle as well, I appologize again.


Man I should call the internet police


----------



## HexATL

@fat_italian_stallion

Wow, im impressed with your crib =D


----------



## HexATL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madman340;15455048*
> good god, that guy smokes and looks at playboy.
> 
> Soooo envious.
> 
> Edit: Just saw this image on reddit... Instantly thought of this scenario.


Wow LOL I nearly fell over


----------



## Xraven771

Some of you got some lush setups on here







What ya think of mine







??


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Some of you got some lush setups on here







What ya think of mine







??










SICK red scissors m8! It must be awesome cutting stuff with it









oh, nice setup btw


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Some of you got some lush setups on here







What ya think of mine







??
http://i.imgur.com/LRfvK.jpg


Looks pretty nice for the most part, not that we can see much considering how dark the picture is









Things I don't like:
Monster 
Logitech kb


----------



## -javier-

this is mine...


----------



## Nemesis158

Finally got my room cleaned up. here's mine:


----------



## xJavontax

Both of your setups are freaking awesome!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Bought it at the end of my sophmore year. Around $2,800/mo if you were to rent, but it depends on the floor you're on. Same company built some closer to downtown (about 6 blocks away) and they're just under double. No reason to waste money on renting like I did the first two years when I got an interest free loan from my parents for remaining 20% of the overall cost of the condo I couldn't pay up front. Only a 6 minute walk to class now and was around 10 minutes to undergrad so it's been great for the last few years.

OF COURSE SRS! My easily offended eyes are offended by offensive material. OMG I must wash them with bleach!

Thank you. It's just a little cramped, but it's great for racing games since it kind of wraps around and fills your peripheral vision. Too bad a playseat computer chair can't be justified.


Dang 2800 a month is steep for me. But it's so beautiful... one day... maybe one day.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Just need to wait for my studio monitors to come in. Then I might save for a monitor stand and dual head to go. Can anybody recommend a good/cheap dual monitor stand?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;15464548*
> Both of your setups are freaking awesome!


Thanks. It looks alot better than it use to for sure


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;15466344*
> Just need to wait for my studio monitors to come in. Then I might save for a monitor stand and dual head to go. Can anybody recommend a good/cheap dual monitor stand?


Monoprice.com has some pretty solid dual monitors stands.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15466467*
> Monoprice.com has some pretty solid dual monitors stands.


Thanks! Does anybody have any experience with the tyke supply ones and are there cheaper alternatives to dual head to go?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;15466344*
> Just need to wait for my studio monitors to come in. Then I might save for a monitor stand and dual head to go. Can anybody recommend a good/cheap dual monitor stand?


I'm not sure you need a DHTG. As someone suggested in your other thread, you can probably do whatever you want in the CCC.

As for your monitor stand, do your monitors have VESA mounting capability? If so, then build your own. You'll spend less money and get exactly what you want.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


I'm not sure you need a DHTG. As someone suggested in your other thread, you can probably do whatever you want in the CCC.

As for your monitor stand, do your monitors have VESA mounting capability? If so, then build your own. You'll spend less money and get exactly what you want.


Thanks it's all sorted out thanks to CCC







. Yes, I have vesa mounts on the monitors. I'm just not sure I could build a set that tilt in and can move straight out if I need too. I'll look into it for sure!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Just need to wait for my studio monitors to come in. Then I might save for a monitor stand and dual head to go. Can anybody recommend a good/cheap dual monitor stand?


I brought mine on sale for $55 shipped a few months back from Tyke Supply
http://www.tykesupply.com/Products_S...tor_Stand.html
They have a couple other dual monitor options as well, but this is the one I went with

EDIT: haha posted my reply before reading your post asking about Tyke. The one I bought feels pretty solid even with the two Asus 23.6" monitors attached. It has a huge range of motion as well with three horizontal pivot points, and tilt point, and the height adjustment


----------



## BlackandDecker

My humble rig


----------



## Remix65

nice chair. but the table and walls are


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;15472836*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble rig


keepin it ghetto man. lol. but nice rig!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;15466344*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to wait for my studio monitors to come in. Then I might save for a monitor stand and dual head to go. Can anybody recommend a good/cheap dual monitor stand?


Looking good. Really like that desk, did it come with the platforms?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;15473224*
> nice chair. but the table and walls are


Basement-ish stuff. Or it's his/her own place, but takes poor care of it and would rather let his/her computer eat up all of his/her money.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15420464*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What light is that over the top right of the monitor? I need something like that.


Sunnex. They are expensive.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;15472836*
> *snip*
> 
> My humble rig


Having that many icons on my desktop would drive me crazy


----------



## kamikaze_

^^^^^^


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

New shot of the office... with newly resurrected Minecraft server.









Not sure if this is all on the same circuit or not...


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15476784*
> Basement-ish stuff. Or it's his/her own place, but takes poor care of it and would rather let his/her computer eat up all of his/her money.


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## raph882

YOU CAN'T DEFEAT A 16YO BOY WITH NO MONEY AND NO JOB

btw yes it's a chair and a piece of plywood...

http://imageshack.us/f/710/battlestation.jpg/


----------



## jellis142

With all that hardware, there was no reason not to spend even $20 on a fold-able table though







That section strutting out for the mouse is actually a pretty cool feature...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raph882;15486798*
> YOU CAN'T DEFEAT A 16YO BOY WITH NO MONEY AND NO JOB
> 
> btw yes it's a chair and a piece of plywood...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/710/battlestation.jpg/


Err... Looking at your rig and then those huge speakers & 2 monitors, I'd say you should be able to afford at least a freaking table?

Is that plywood board even screwed on the table?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm confused why parents haven't supplied furniture for your room.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;15478849*
> Having that many icons on my desktop would drive me crazy


i think my desktop looks like that too. i never go to my desktop and start programs from quick launch or start.


----------



## kamikaze_

So basically, you're just one of those brats that he's what he wants...
A good percentage of people here already beat you anyway, raph882. I know I did.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Little update for my "study" area. Just got a HP ZR2740W and Logitech G27 in the mail. Other 2 monitors should be here soon, but sadly are back ordered. Got 50% off of the G27 so I figured I'd pick up a 2nd for when friends come over we can race against each other on surround setups.


----------



## shineon2011

Nice setup stallion, this thread is win.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;15489060*
> i think my desktop looks like that too. i never go to my desktop and start programs from quick launch or start.


Exactly. If you never open anything from the desktop then why have anything there at all. The only icons that are on my desktop are the recycle bin, Steam and Origin. The quicklaunch bar has Chrome, My Computer and Spotify, plus whatever happens to be open at the time. Everything else gets started with keyboard shortcuts or through the start menu. /rant


----------



## Boyboyd

Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.


----------



## csm725

I love your room Boydie!


----------



## Adversity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.




Nice angle, makes the monitor look super wide.


----------



## kamikaze_

So much excess tubing.


----------



## Remix65

great pic.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.




Nice 16:5 monitor.

















(You need to stand back if you're gonna shoot at 10mm. Allllll of the distorty hahaha)


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


Exactly. If you never open anything from the desktop then why have anything there at all. The only icons that are on my desktop are the recycle bin, Steam and Origin. The quicklaunch bar has Chrome, My Computer and Spotify, plus whatever happens to be open at the time. Everything else gets started with keyboard shortcuts or through the start menu. /rant


I use RocketDock and it only pops up on mouseover. So there are no icons at all showing on my desktop.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Excuse the photo quality / image stitching, but here's my set-up










from the other side










and the view - my apartment's on the 40th floor.


----------



## Mootsfox

Whoa


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15496291*
> Whoa


??


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;15496330*
> ??


I like the view.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Thanks. It doesn't old. I wish I had a camera that could do the night-view justice.


----------



## giecsar

I always wondered why would anyone want to live on the gazillion-th floor, it's a long trip (vertically..) even if you only want a breath of fresh air!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15496352*
> I like the view.


This used to be the view I had


















I don't live there any more


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15494208*
> Nice 16:5 monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You need to stand back if you're gonna shoot at 10mm. Allllll of the distorty hahaha)


I know, it's why i've been thinking about selling it and putting the money towards the Nikkor 10mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15493769*
> So much excess tubing.


Tell me about it, lol. Unfortunately i can't make the compression fittings point upwards on my GPU, and my tubing kinks like a female dog. I might just replace them with regular fittings and worm clamps.


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15490533*
> Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.


Mind linking the background? I like it!

Nevermind, found it!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15489346*
> Little update for my "study" area. Just got a HP ZR2740W and Logitech G27 in the mail. Other 2 monitors should be here soon, but sadly are back ordered. Got 50% off of the G27 so I figured I'd pick up a 2nd for when friends come over we can race against each other on surround setups.


I dunno how I missed this, but why the 2740w when you could have the glory that is the 30w?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion;15496467*
> Mind linking the background? I like it!


Yeah, i took it. I'll upload it somewhere for you.

Link

Edit: How did you find it? :O


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar;15496383*
> I always wondered why would anyone want to live on the gazillion-th floor, it's a long trip (vertically..) even if you only want a breath of fresh air!!!


Amazing view

Quietness (no road noise)

They've invented these things called _lifts / elevators_... wonderful things


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15496449*
> Tell me about it, lol. Unfortunately i can't make the compression fittings point upwards on my GPU, and my tubing kinks like a female dog. I might just replace them with regular fittings and worm clamps.


Anti-kink tubing.









That EK GTX 480 block does not have anywhere to run the barbs from the top of the waterblock?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15496613*
> 
> AN-12 180 degree barb


Oh man, i'm more interested in this. Didn't realise you could get anything past 90 degrees. Thanks.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15496474*
> I dunno how I missed this, but why the 2740w when you could have the glory that is the 30w?


Can't fit 3 zr30ws on my desk on portrait mode, but 3 of these will fit. Was just a bonus I bought them for only 60% of the cost of zr30ws


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15496622*
> Oh man, i'm more interested in this. Didn't realise you could get anything past 90 degrees. Thanks.


For that one in particular, you would have to have a double-sided 1/2" fitting to screw onto the waterblock, screw the barb on, then put on the tubing over the barb and zip tie it.









I didn't think it was that good of a U barb, however I am glad you caught that in the quote before I edited my post though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15490533*
> Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.


Wow, we almost have the same monitor setup. I have a Dell U2711 and a Samsung 226CW.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15496474*
> I dunno how I missed this, but why the 2740w when you could have the glory that is the 30w?


I dunno how I missed this, but why the puny 22" Samsung when you could have another (glorious) gazillion-inch monitor?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;15496512*
> Amazing view
> 
> Quietness (no road noise)
> 
> They've invented these things called _lifts / elevators_... wonderful things


Lower floors:
Mosquitoes, noisy neighbours having huge parties downstairs (my condominium is chuck full of Indians *not racist* and they get extremely rowdy when their New Year Deepavali come around = bonfire at the basketball court .... wud/)

; Lack of views, wind blocked by trees, highway noise.

Higher floors:
*When the apartment catches fire, you will not have time to save your beloved PC;* ; Sun might come in a lot harder than lower floors.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15499374*
> Wow, we almost have the same monitor setup. I have a Dell U2711 and a Samsung 226CW.


We also have the same DAC and headphones if i remember correctly. Internet high-five.

One day i'm going to own a huge monitor. Along with a dual-socket system it's one of my few life goals. lol


----------



## Remix65

great minds..........?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


great minds..........?


Think differently.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


We also have the same DAC and headphones if i remember correctly. Internet high-five.

One day i'm going to own a huge monitor. Along with a dual-socket system it's one of my few life goals. lol


Almost the same DAC, yeah. I think the only differences between the 0202 and the tracker|Pre is that the tracker|Pre has 192KHz sampling and phantom power for the microphone inputs.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


great minds..........?


Do not exist on overclock.net

Other than the mods, ofc!

(Don't ban me...)


----------



## Big Wiggly

Can somebody link me to the thread that had a tutorial for taking pictures of your PC using a regular P&S by using your monitor as a light source?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Almost the same DAC, yeah. I think the only differences between the 0202 and the tracker|Pre is that the tracker|Pre has 192KHz sampling and phantom power for the microphone inputs.


Yeah, i don't need those things. lol

Don't you also own a filco?


----------



## 98uk




----------



## Boyboyd

Sweet keyboard + monitor + case.


----------



## 98uk

Headphones go on when that TV program in the picture comes on :/


----------



## Boyboyd

I was gonna make a comment but i couldn't identify the program.

+1 man point.


----------



## 98uk

I believe it is TOWIE or MAC. Both suck major scrotum.


----------



## kcuestag

What does your rig contain? Looks nice.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Got tired of the mess, looks much better now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Yeah, i don't need those things. lol

Don't you also own a filco?


Nope, I have a Ducky. I wanted a Filco before I got the Ducky, though.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15490533*
> Done some tidying today. More to be done tomorrow to the rest of the room.


Your setup has always been one of my favorites in this thread. So awesome.


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory;15496121*
> and the view - my apartment's on the 40th floor.


That's a scary elevator ride.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15502832*
> What does your rig contain? Looks nice.


CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 4ghz
Cooler: Thermalright TRUE Black (push/pull Zalman ZM-F3's)
Motherboard: Asus P6T
RAM: 6GB Crucial XMS3 Classic 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 570 SC
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence ST
PSU: Antec TruePower 650W
Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D
HD: 128gb Crucial C300 SSD, 64gb Crucial M225 SSD, 2 x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3's, 1 x 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F1

*Soon to be:*

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4.7ghz
Cooler: Corsair H100 Dual Rad (Push/pull Zalman ZM-F3's)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 570 SC
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence ST
PSU: Antec TruePower 650W
Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D
HD: 128gb Crucial C300 SSD, 64gb Crucial M225 SSD, 2 x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3's, 1 x 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F1


----------



## kamikaze_

www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15506925*
> www.overclock.net/specs.php


No, because when I fill that in, I am called a fanboy of "X" brand. Also, what do I care if others know what my PC is?


----------



## kamikaze_

That's very stereotypical. I never seen that go around on this site, unless you're going to put simultaneous references to a specific brand like it's better than any other, then you would get some negative responses towards being a "fanboy". Everyone else is fine and proud of their systems, some are TOO proud to where they're called "fanboys". Why does anyone not just drop the whole ATI vs NVIDIA, and Intel vs AMD? They're both great companies and manufactures, leave it at that.

Sorry to get off topic though.







Think about it.
It's totally alright if you don't want to put your system specs on display, none of us really do mind, some would just like to know what you're running and think you would want to have that out there for everyone to know.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15507104*
> That's very stereotypical. I never seen that go around on this site, unless you're going to put simultaneous references to a specific brand like it's better than any other, then you would get some negative responses towards being a "fanboy". Everyone else is fine and proud of their systems, some are TOO proud to where they're called "fanboys". Why does anyone not just drop the whole ATI vs NVIDIA, and Intel vs AMD? They're both great companies and manufactures, leave it at that.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it.
> It's totally alright if you don't want to put your system specs on display, none of us really do mind, some would just like to know what you're running and think you would want to have that out there for everyone to know.


Trust me mate, i've been here since 2006, I have a looot of posts. It goes on here. If it wasn't the case, I wouldn't worry. But it is the case. I just report it all though ^_^


----------



## Mootsfox

I used to have people PM me and yell at me because I had the AMD and ATI badge up while running an Intel chip :/


----------



## 98uk

It's sad and not sad as in "what has this site become", more that people have become sad enough to argue about brands.

I mean, whatever happened to buy what makes you happy. Whether that is a Mac, a full fat gaming PC, a tablet... whatever...


----------



## kamikaze_

+1 rep


----------



## jellis142

It's kind of nice to stay a total mystery... I keep my specs up to make it easier if I ever have a question regarding my system. Will take an updated picture very soon


----------



## La Soapy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/130743632696320000
http://pic.twitter.com/SurxiwP5

One of them will hopefully work - like my poster on the side? Sorry for the bad shot and messiness, it was on a weekend after lots of friends were over. That's why I'm not showing the cables. '_'


----------



## Ijoy

A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


----------



## Talos77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*











A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


Should we ask the purpose of the toilet roll under the desk? ;-P

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talos77*


Should we ask the purpose of the toilet roll under the desk? ;-P


omg, lm**o!
i didnt even notice


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*











A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


that better be for your alergies


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talos77*


Should we ask the purpose of the toilet roll under the desk? ;-P

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Oh, SNAP!!!

You really should hide away the "necessities" when you post these pictures...


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I came.


----------



## Shane1244

We all do it. It seems convieniant.


----------



## iCrap

^^ Oh god...


----------



## pangolinman

So epic


----------



## Allen86

That's actually a really good idea...I may have to do that to my desk

Best desk mod ever????


----------



## kamikaze_

lo


----------



## darthjoe229

Posted in here before, but I just delivered a MASSIVE overhaul of my entire setup. All because I got some new Corsair SP2500 speakers XD








The silver Apevia and Storm Scout on the left side are 24/7 folders, and my Elysium sig rig is on the far right.

Thats a 15" laptop. Just for comparison.


----------



## Nano5656

From my experience with that thing....you're gonna have to turn the bass down....or put it on the floor. LOL


----------



## -javier-

OMG the toilet paper ....thats epic LOL


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


From my experience with that thing....you're gonna have to turn the bass down....or put it on the floor. LOL


No room for it on the floor...it's a pretty epic sub XDDD so far it's stayed under control, but its also quiet hours. Can't wait to see what I can do with it during the day (or next saturday night







)


----------



## curb

3 monitors with tp..imagine the full immersion


----------



## curb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15514711*


I don't know how I couldn't see that, HAHAA


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;15513200*
> First off, yes I masturbate big deal I am an adult I touch my penis it feels good big deal. Second the fact that I have it bolted to my desk should clue you in that I don't really care about hiding it that much. Also not all of said necessities are present.


So True.


----------



## eleymonster

Here's my rig, hope it's worthy







HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Haf 912 on the left side with my bass



















My fabulous dell u2211h with black widow and some cheap logitech 2.1 speakers that do the job for now




























Bonus: my Plasma Cutter from Dead Space 2 Collector... Guess the cutter did the job with the hand


----------



## Boyboyd

Woah, they make a 2211h? Sweet.


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Quote:



Woah, they make a 2211h? Sweet.


Yes, now it's the u2212HM(along with the u2312HM) but i don't know if it's the same quality







i would love one day to have 2 more of those babies


----------



## clip+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ijoy*











A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


I see happy tissues.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clip+*


I see happy tissues.


I lol'ed.

Also, lol at subwoofer sitting on desk. @ ice.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I lol'ed.

Also, lol at subwoofer sitting on desk. @ ice.


Wouldn't even be worth it to put it on the floor, he's probably only getting mid bass.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Wouldn't even be worth it to put it on the floor, he's probably only getting mid bass.


I had a pair of LS21's by logitech, sub sounds better on the ground.


----------



## whocarez

Got this Ikea desk of craigs list for $40 ^_^ the desk is bending a bit in the middle so idk wether to get a new top or get an extra leg to put in the back middle. each is the same price so idk lol 























[/QUOTE]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whocarez*


Got this Ikea desk of craigs list for $40 ^_^ the desk is bending a bit in the middle so idk wether to get a new top or get an extra leg to put in the back middle. each is the same price so idk lol


The top looks ok, not too much play. I'd get the 5th leg.










Nice setup, really clean... and black!


----------



## kamikaze_

You: Good 'ol Windows XP
Other: Good 'ol DX9


----------



## whocarez

Thanks, im going to go ahead and get a new leg and maybe it will straighten it a bit.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleymonster;15521665*
> Here's my rig, hope it's worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


if your desk is so small, why are you keeping your tower on it?

the light must get annoying also.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whocarez*


Got this Ikea desk of craigs list for $40 ^_^ the desk is bending a bit in the middle so idk wether to get a new top or get an extra leg to put in the back middle. each is the same price so idk lol 










[/QUOTE]

I really do like the idea of having the screen wall mounted and what not, but i can't see how you can comfortably use it sitting that far from the screen, does it not make it hard to see the smaller details such as text and playing games?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice-dragoon25*










Haf 912 on the left side with my bass



















My fabulous dell u2211h with black widow and some cheap logitech 2.1 speakers that do the job for now




























Bonus: my Plasma Cutter from Dead Space 2 Collector... Guess the cutter did the job with the hand










Why do you need a sign for your waste basket...?


----------



## waar

you needed to quote all that, for one question?


----------



## kamikaze_

Ugh...


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15526032*


I really do like the idea of having the screen wall mounted and what not, but i can't see how you can comfortably use it sitting that far from the screen, does it not make it hard to see the smaller details such as text and playing games?[/QUOTE]

Well for gaming it isnt one bit of an issue but when im typing or reading I just move the keyboard/mouse up and have my arms on the desk. But Im thinking of taking it off the wall just to lazy to repair the holes it will leave lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15526069*
> you needed to quote all that, for one question?


One of the reasons I browse OCN with images turned off.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15482924*
> New shot of the office... with newly resurrected Minecraft server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is all on the same circuit or not...


nice desk
but im thinking of going to a smaller one until we move next april since new baby is coming soon. need the room.
heres some pics to prove my desk does get messy, mostly cuz ive been on a leveling rage in wow.

























Oh and i cant forget this!! brought the rig down to the inlaws over halloween weekend, ended up hooking it up to their 42" in the basement inbetween homework and wow and played some bf3 on it.


----------



## jedi304

I'd like to have this is as my workstation.


















Here's the link to the site if you're curious: http://gundamguy.blogspot.com/2011/11/computer-workstation-that-looks-like.html


----------



## swindle

I used one of those this year.

Cool. Chair and screens recline at the touch of a button.


----------



## pepejovi

Does anyone else have the problem that when you sit on your computer, you just have to do something else at the same time? Like twirl around a pen with your other hand etc.

I usually bite stuff like a motherlover... Soda bottle caps, pens, anything i can get my hand on while not moving my ass off my chair. Probably not very good for my teeth, huh?

I'll upload a new picture on here soon... i sort of ghetto'd myself a L-shapetable.


----------



## darthjoe229

My fingers randomly tweak out and start clicking things, it's weird. I'll just be moving my cursor and my finger is like "I'm tired, gonna click now". Closest I have though.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15541381*
> Does anyone else have the problem that when you sit on your computer, you just have to do something else at the same time? Like twirl around a pen with your other hand etc.
> 
> I usually bite stuff like a motherlover... Soda bottle caps, pens, anything i can get my hand on while not moving my ass off my chair. Probably not very good for my teeth, huh?
> 
> I'll upload a new picture on here soon... i sort of ghetto'd myself a L-shapetable.


Yup, its called ADD. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15541381*
> Does anyone else have the problem that when you sit on your computer, you just have to do something else at the same time? Like twirl around a pen with your other hand etc.
> 
> I usually bite stuff like a motherlover... Soda bottle caps, pens, anything i can get my hand on while not moving my ass off my chair. Probably not very good for my teeth, huh?
> 
> I'll upload a new picture on here soon... i sort of ghetto'd myself a L-shapetable.


I usually sit on my chair, actually.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy;15512204*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez;15523971*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Ikea desk of craigs list for $40 ^_^ the desk is bending a bit in the middle so idk wether to get a new top or get an extra leg to put in the back middle. each is the same price so idk lol


Oi oi oi papi's, lift them speakers off the desk









But here guys how my desk looks like now.
New speakers came today and I'm in the process of breaking them in.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2470025397443&l=0d0f30ef6e
Moved my rig behind my display so both of the speakers reflex ports have ~20cm of distance to the wall.
*I have to* get something to raise the speakers off the table and to isolate them.
I would love to make custom stands but don't have the tools to craft them







I do have the skills to do them but tools tools tools..
But this will do atleast for the time being, gotta







for a while to figure what I could use to lift them.
Next jan/feb/mar I'm getting a center channel from the same 10 series, I think I'll buy them 10.2's a proper stand then.


----------



## HometownHero

Down to one monitor now. Sold my other one to pick up a Dell U2412m. I have a feeling the Asus isnt going to look all that great next to the Ultrasharp and I will end up selling this one too... Also, working on turning that Filco into an otaku.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;15541818*
> My fingers randomly tweak out and start clicking things, it's weird. I'll just be moving my cursor and my finger is like "I'm tired, gonna click now". Closest I have though.


That happens to me all the time. I'll right-click every once in a while too.


----------



## waar

little messy.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;15541818*
> My fingers randomly tweak out and start clicking things, it's weird. I'll just be moving my cursor and my finger is like "I'm tired, gonna click now". Closest I have though.


That happens to me when ive been awake past 24 hours.


----------



## steyFR0STIE

Random question, who was the guy who showed the desk he built that sparked that mini argument. There was something about wasting wood and needing space in the argument. I'm about to build a desk and liked his, just looking for the picture to reference. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steyFR0STIE;15550506*
> Random question, who was the guy who showed the desk he built that sparked that mini argument. There was something about wasting wood and needing space in the argument. I'm about to build a desk and liked his, just looking for the picture to reference. I can't seem to find it.


lank?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15549804*
> little messy.


you call that messy?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15549804*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little messy.


What Subaru do you have?

So wall painting and ceiling is done. I'm currently limited on progress based on my available funds... so I'm trying to sell off stuff to get there faster. Pictures were taken before I finished painting down to the floor.



















With the help of my roommates and cell phones, we figured out what all the breakers in the house do. And also installed this light.


----------



## steyFR0STIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;15551047*
> lank?


Found it, it was XAnarchy's desk.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65;15551063*
> you call that messy?


it's dusty lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox;15551240*
> What Subaru do you have?


sadly, i dont own a subaru. id LOVE to own an STi. my brother gave me the towel, he got it from the last time the X Games were in town.


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Just got my setup from Ikea will post pictures when it's done. One quick question for anyone that can help. I purchased the Dioder Multicolor kit along with my desk but I can't get it to stop changing colors for the life of me







. Anyone else own it and able to help


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;15540621*
> nice desk
> but im thinking of going to a smaller one until we move next april since new baby is coming soon. need the room.
> heres some pics to prove my desk does get messy, mostly cuz ive been on a leveling rage in wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i cant forget this!! brought the rig down to the inlaws over halloween weekend, ended up hooking it up to their 42" in the basement inbetween homework and wow and played some bf3 on it.


Holy crap, I have that same desk lol, just a picture from my phone but here's my setup, the receiver is a Yamaha RX467 powering Polk Audio R150's (donj't have the center channel yet)


----------



## LostKauz

yea the hutch is in my closet i dont really have room for it since i cant stand to put my pc on carpet floor


----------



## Dysheeki

Quick pic of the makeshift desk (old tv cabinet).. really need a proper one as there is just no room on there







Cant find one big enough to accomodate the HAF X though so might end up building one myself. It's linked up to the 5.2 surround sound via optical to an ONKYO TX-SR608 hence no speakers.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysheeki;15554901*
> Quick pic of the makeshift desk (old tv cabinet).. really need a proper one as there is just no room on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant find one big enough to accomodate the HAF X though so might end up building one myself. It's linked up to the 5.2 surround sound via optical to an ONKYO TX-SR608 hence no speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Now that is how Battlefield should look, love it!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;15552177*
> Holy crap, I have that same desk lol, just a picture from my phone but here's my setup, the receiver is a Yamaha RX467 powering Polk Audio R150's (donj't have the center channel yet)


Now we just have to figure out who makes this desk!


----------



## Bizong




----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bizong;15562084*
> -snip-


I really like your desk! Nice setup.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;15552887*
> yea the hutch is in my closet i dont really have room for it since i cant stand to put my pc on carpet floor


ya mine might be going somewhere else soon, I don't like my receiver being up there


----------



## curb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;15552177*
> Holy crap, I have that same desk lol, just a picture from my phone but here's my setup, the receiver is a Yamaha RX467 powering Polk Audio R150's (donj't have the center channel yet)


LOL I have the same desk without the hutch. It didn't come with it. Simple with lots of room to work.


----------



## fritx

I want a desk like that where can i fan those type of desk or that exact model


----------



## Andstraus

Yay!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

UPDATES!
Added a work bench.
































AND MY STOCK PILE


----------



## darthjoe229

Love the Dalek poster and the white 600T, bit messy though isn't it


----------



## BumSquad Jack

My setup

























Before posters were up to cover wires


----------



## gorb

we have the same cheap walmart bed in a bag


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


we have the same cheap walmart bed in a bag


















I wanted something a bit more Fancy, BUT more money towards getting my gaming rig goodies for black friday is more appealing


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Love the Dalek poster and the white 600T, bit messy though isn't it










Problem officer?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


AND MY STOCK PILE










freebies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


freebies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CAUSE PEOPLE TOTALLY WANT









Funny enough, It has never been used and is still "Brand new"


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

AND


----------



## kremtok

That's a fantastic picture!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


That's a fantastic picture!


Cheers! Its all p4s and old Xeons I got for "Gold salvaging"
I just wanted a box of CPUS


----------



## kamikaze_

That's a lot of socket 370 Intel Celerons and Pentium 4's.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15575814*
> CAUSE PEOPLE TOTALLY WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough, It has never been used and is still "Brand new"


I really like that Razer Naga Molten.







lol @ Futurama in the backround on your screen.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx;15566124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a desk like that where can i fan those type of desk or that exact model


lol they dont sell this anymore im pretty sure. i got mine from my uncle. i actually took it down and went to a much smaller desk and tucked my pc in my BR. to make room for the new baby. so its either buy used or build one.

i would consider selling mine but i have always thought it would be awesome to do eyefinity with that desk so im on the fence about it.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15576490*
> I really like that Razer Naga Molten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ Futurama in the backround on your screen.


You're not allowed to have my molten naga


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15575858*
> AND


I want a box of CPU's simply so I can say I have a box of CPU's









I see two 478 CPU's in there though... I have two sitting on my desk


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15577759*
> I want a box of CPU's simply so I can say I have a box of CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see two 478 CPU's in there though... I have two sitting on my desk


That was pretty much my thinking ;D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15576490*
> I really like that Razer Naga Molten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ Futurama in the backround on your screen.


I'll just leav this here..









One for WoW, one for CSS.


----------



## jellis142

Now that's devotion. One mouse for each game







I'm surprised you don't use a different keyboard as well!


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> lol they dont sell this anymore im pretty sure. i got mine from my uncle. i actually took it down and went to a much smaller desk and tucked my pc in my BR. to make room for the new baby. so its either buy used or build one.
> 
> i would consider selling mine but i have always thought it would be awesome to do eyefinity with that desk so im on the fence about it.


I like it, because it seems it is a very big desk and i would like to have one of those or a similiar one same shape


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15578089*
> Now that's devotion. One mouse for each game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you don't use a different keyboard as well!


My friend uses two different keyboards. He uses a 10keyless with mx-brown switches for SC2 and a logitech G19 for WoW. haha


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;15578089*
> Now that's devotion. One mouse for each game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you don't use a different keyboard as well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15578131*
> My friend uses two different keyboards. He uses a 10keyless with mx-brown switches for SC2 and a logitech G19 for WoW. haha


I was thinking about it. But I couldn;t mind a second keyboard I liked..


----------



## Psykhotic

For anyone looking for nice desks check out Bush at Staples.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15577756*
> You're not allowed to have my molten naga


I like how it looks, I never said "I WANT/DO WANT/can i haz?". I already just bought a DeathAdder a week ago.









I got five gaming mouses.
Logitech G9
Logitech G9X
Razer Diamondback 3G
Razer DeathAdder 3500 (current)
Razer Lachesis


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;15578351*
> I like how it looks, I never said "I WANT/DO WANT/can i haz?". I already just bought a DeathAdder a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got five gaming mouses.
> Logitech G9
> Logitech G9X
> Razer Diamondback 3G
> Razer DeathAdder 3500 (current)
> Razer Lachesis


Nice. I know you didn't but we we're talking about freebies before that


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15575858*
> AND


you sir might have a box of CPU's, HOWEVER! i haz box(more like bed) of network/sound/video cards and one of keyboards and CD/DVD rom drives







I seem to have lost my 14 CPU stack, but ill update if I find it


----------



## cpt_alex

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Top two in tape are 775 P4s







excuse my iphone camera, hate apple not me


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15575858*
> AND


There must be at least $500 worth of gold in there


----------



## Philth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15579663*
> There must be at least $500 worth of gold in there


Relevant: http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/550-gold-motherboard-chemistry.html


----------



## darthjoe229

Jeebus. I've got 4 keyboards, 5 mice, 5 spare optical drives, and a full set of junk computer parts out of a dell 4550 that I'm using to build a lego tech bench with for giggles (it used a 2.4 Ghz single core non-HT pentium 4 and an mx440). Everything else is folding









edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philth;15580472*
> Relevant: http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/550-gold-motherboard-chemistry.html


oh sweet, sweet AP Chemistry...this takes me back...


----------



## AoHxBram

Living at my parents house and its my sisters old room so dont mind the wall color.

but here is my battleroom :



Front view main rig :


----------



## SDriver

Nice setup Ahoxbram! Despite the wall color


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SDriver*


Nice setup Ahoxbram! Despite the wall color










Thanks, and blame my sister ! i cant be arsed to repaint the walls


----------



## Adversity




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*


Thanks, and blame my sister ! i cant be arsed to repaint the walls










What the hell? That color is AWESOME! That's the one I have as well


----------



## Remix65

nice set up Ad.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity;15585786*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that an iPad i see..?


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15586185*
> Is that an iPad i see..?


Thanks Remix!

And yes, that would be an iPad 2. I love Apple.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity;15587731*
> I love Apple.


----------



## 420Assassin

just got me a mac


----------



## EpicPie

^ Win.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


just got me a mac


















Epic win







You should have taken a bite out of the apple first







I am stealing that picture so I can use it somewhere else







I will give you credit for it.


----------



## Akusho

I might be mistaking it for a camera flash, but it seems that the apple is missing a bit on the right


----------



## andrews2547

Oh yeah lol I just noticed that. It does looks like there is a bit missing







Just like on the real Mac.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Epic win







You should have taken a bite out of the apple first







I am stealing that picture so I can use it somewhere else







I will give you credit for it.


Just so you know... I'm pretty sure it isn't his picture, I've seen it floating around the net over the years
 








Anyways, I'm moving out in a week... I'll throw up some pics when I have everything sorted


----------



## blooder11181

apple pacman eating hp laptop


----------



## magna224

This is what my desk looks like right now.


----------



## pepejovi

@magna224 Why do you have 4 keyboards?


----------



## staryoshi

Keyboard fetish?









I'll post an updated picture once I move my GF's desk/PC into the computer room this week.


----------



## aappss01

My new setup
















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aappss01;15598104*
> My new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Clean and neat I like it, you should take more pictures. Plus get some better lighting for pictures.


----------



## RushMore1205

so moved into my new place, and made some changes, set up another monitor on the side so i can easily work on clients systems its on an arm alos works out really nice check it out guys

there is going to be a red shelf in the corner just like last time just did not get around to doing it yet


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW;15599432*
> Clean and neat I like it, you should take more pictures. Plus get some better lighting for pictures.


if he takes more, do you promise not to quote them right after he posts them?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;15600688*


I see you.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Just so you know... I'm pretty sure it isn't his picture, I've seen it floating around the net over the years









Anyways, I'm moving out in a week... I'll throw up some pics when I have everything sorted










ya i stole from google







used to tease friend who loves mac's but still an epic funny pic, i should apple up my sig rig lol


----------



## Danker16

new set up


----------



## SDriver

Heres mine.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver;15604630*
> Heres mine.


I like how clean it is. Where did you find the headphone stand?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver;15604630*
> Heres mine.


Whats that white thing over the left speaker? A lamp? I like the speaker stands btw, might have to look into something similar to free up space. Overall very clean.


----------



## SDriver

The headphone stand is wooaudio. They have a few different ones. Its well made for a headphone stand, I like it.

The white thing hanging over is a light, there are two there. I'll post a wider pic.

I made the speaker stands from some 1 1/2 threader black pipe and some flanges. I'll post up some better pics of them.


----------



## csm725

Credit where credit is due, the wrist rest and headphone stand were handmade by the OCNer Eric Barney.http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4268/img4365np.jpg








Will take better pics when I can be bothered.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks nice!


----------



## SDriver

Here a wider pic of my computer room









And here are some close ups of the speaker stands I made.










This is how its mounted to the desk. I drilled a 1 1/2 inch hole througth the desk and mounted them from underneath.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15606823*
> -snip-
> Will take better pics when I can be bothered.


Looks nice


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15606823*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take better pics when I can be bothered.


Nice mouse + keyboard + monitor.


----------



## HexATL

very nice thats the
Filco MX?


----------



## csm725

Thanks kcue, boyd, peen








Once more - credit where credit is due, the wrist rest and headphone stand were handmade by the OCNer Eric Barney.
Filco Majestouch 2 MX Browns tenkeyless with PBT engraved keys.


----------



## Shane1244

post higher res pictures, I can barley see them


----------



## HexATL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15575814*
> CAUSE PEOPLE TOTALLY WANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough, It has never been used and is still "Brand new"












what the hell


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver;15606860*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here a wider pic of my computer room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some close ups of the speaker stands I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how its mounted to the desk. I drilled a 1 1/2 inch hole througth the desk and mounted them from underneath.


Genius. Genius, genius, genius.

Awesome desk, too! Looks like it could belong to an office


----------



## pjBSOD

When I get my other two monitors I'll go ahead and post another picture of my setup because that's when I'll also be cleaning up my desk.


----------



## SDriver

Its just something I made using parts from IKEA. But thanks!


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15596355*
> Why do you have 4 keyboards?


Because they are all different and I like my typing experience to vary from time to time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15596586*
> Keyboard fetish?


Yes. I have many more.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver;15607186*
> Its just something I made using parts from IKEA. But thanks!


I love your set-up!! It goes together really well, and it is a great use of the space!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15606995*
> Thanks kcue, boyd, peen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once more - credit where credit is due, the wrist rest and headphone stand were handmade by the OCNer Eric Barney.
> Filco Majestouch 2 MX Browns tenkeyless with PBT engraved keys.


Eric is extremely talented.

Once my finances get better, i am definitely getting a wrist rest for my poker and leopold/filco


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok, time to post mine after a massive cleanup I think...

















I'll be moving out in a week or two so I'll post after shots as soon as I'm set up there


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15614995*
> ok, time to post mine after a massive cleanup I think...
> 
> I'll be moving out in a week or two so I'll post after shots as soon as I'm set up there


Pretty nice, love how tidy your desk is.

Being an architecture student never helps when you have plans all over the table. Cant imagine back in the days when Autocad wasnt invented :O

Too bad, you desk is too narrow for my liking, I would prefer having some desk slack in front of my keyboard, so I can put a notebook there to take down some notes, or have your arms rest on the table when I am typing.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15615429*
> Pretty nice, love how tidy your desk is.
> 
> Being an architecture student never helps when you have plans all over the table. Cant imagine back in the days when Autocad wasnt invented :O
> 
> Too bad, you desk is too narrow for my liking, I would prefer having some desk slack in front of my keyboard, so I can put a notebook there to take down some notes, or have your arms rest on the table when I am typing.


Electrical engineering student here, that was after a massive cleanup so it's looking much better than usual









And it's definitely too narrow for my liking too, tbh I'm luck to have fitted everything in...


----------



## compuman145

I would still total drool, over your avatar....

Desk is pretty nice as well. I just have my computer in front of my bed


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;15615475*
> I would still total drool, over your avatar....
> 
> Desk is pretty nice as well. I just have my computer in front of my bed


Still on about that are you









Yeah, I like it... definitely not wide enough though, I mean the only reason I have my case up against the wall is because it overhangs when the other way...


----------



## compuman145

I gotta ask, what's with the torch?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;15615750*
> I gotta ask, what's with the torch?


Um... the power goes out here (very) occasionally, it isn't nice stumbling around in the dark you know


----------



## compuman145

Hmmm, my power never goes out... Do you have a UPS so you can carry on gaming?


----------



## Darylrese

Here is mine (at night)


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15615443*
> Electrical engineering student here, that was after a massive cleanup so it's looking much better than usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's definitely too narrow for my liking too, tbh I'm luck to have fitted everything in...


Hey same here! You studying in Canada by chance? I've already met up with a OCN'er at College


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese;15616636*
> Here is mine (at night)


can you guess what car this is?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remix65*


can you guess what car this is?




















My first thought was 350z


----------



## Remix65

that was brilliant.
i didnt even know they turned them into cop cars.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15619148*
> Hey same here! You studying in Canada by chance? I've already met up with a OCN'er at College


Nope, Australia


----------



## Tduckro

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/
Here's mine... Probably will get lost in this thread but that's OK. Let me know what you think. Some are hi-res shots and some are just phone pictures... Photography is not my thing.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro;15625673*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/
> Here's mine... Probably will get lost in this thread but that's OK. Let me know what you think. Some are hi-res shots and some are just phone pictures... Photography is not my thing.


Holy..... that looks amazing!!! Very comfy/cozy setup you got there!


----------



## curb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro;15625673*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/
> Here's mine... Probably will get lost in this thread but that's OK. Let me know what you think. Some are hi-res shots and some are just phone pictures... Photography is not my thing.


Looking nice man. Potential neighborhood night club. What mounts are you using?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Home Office,









Work Office,


----------



## Cada741

http://imgur.com/KMxsp


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cada741*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KMxsp


Chair looks very uncomfortable, but I do like everything else.


----------



## EVILNOK

http://imgur.com/KMxsp

Whats up with the chains inside the case? Those are chains I'm seeing in there, right?


----------



## aznricer112

Here's my setup:


----------



## Cada741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> Chair looks very uncomfortable, but I do like everything else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KMxsp
> 
> Whats up with the chains inside the case? Those are chains I'm seeing in there, right?


everyone says that about the chair sadly, but i think it matches the room better and doesn't block my tv view.

the chains are in a shelf/box/mirror thing I did for art class the comp is just sitting on top of it.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

My computer










Specs

Girlfriend's computer










Specs


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine as of today;



















Let me know if you guys like it.


----------



## csm725

Muy bien, si.
Very good, yes.


----------



## Disturbed117

10/10


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Home Office,


nice set up. lets see a close up of how you put that one monitor on top of the other.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznricer112*
> 
> Here's my setup:


nice light. you got a link to it?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Picked up a new monitor for my Minecraft server, a HannsG HW191D.


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice light. you got a link to it?


http://www.amazon.com/Sunlight-Desk-Lamp-consumes-Emulation/dp/B000N551RE/ref=pd_sbs_hi_1


----------



## bryce

Sorry for phone quality.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

I didn't like having my computer there, so I moved it again!




































What you guys think, better like this?


----------



## justinb6003

I like having the pc on the desk so it doesnt get as hot or dusty, and you can have it on display. Having your second monitor over there is a definite(better for movies in bed). On the down side, I feel like some comfort is lost. Maybe put your main display in the corner and the pc where the ipod is and pull the second monitor out a little to block the wire mess f/m the back of the pc?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Picked up a new monitor for my Minecraft server, a HannsG HW191D.


I would think that it is awkward having the server monitor and KBM fill some of the table like that. Planning to move it anywhere?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinb6003*
> 
> I like having the pc on the desk so it doesnt get as hot or dusty, and you can have it on display. Having your second monitor over there is a definite(better for movies in bed). On the down side, I feel like some comfort is lost. Maybe put your main display in the corner and the pc where the ipod is and pull the second monitor out a little to block the wire mess f/m the back of the pc?


Appreciate the suggestion.

Main reasons I made it like this was because I didn't want the PC to get as hot or dusty, and now I can watch TV from the bed if I want to watch a movie before going to sleep.









A reason why I am not using the display on the corner of the desk is because I play racing simulation games and I use a wheel, so having the monitor on the corner would be a huge discomfort, as well as for shooters like Battlefield 3 in which I must pay huge attention to the monitor.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I would think that it is awkward having the server monitor and KBM fill some of the table like that. Planning to move it anywhere?


Not right now, but after the new year I'll grab another desk so that I can free up mine again. It really isn't a bother though since I've actually been using it. Convenient actually.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Home Office,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice set up. lets see a close up of how you put that one monitor on top of the other.
Click to expand...


----------



## Remix65

thanks. but you should've said no lol. it looked good from a far.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> thanks. but you should've said no lol. it looked good from a far.


Haha yeah. Thankfully it's hidden well enough to where I don't really mind the jerry-rigging of it. Works for me.


----------



## Blue Marker

A quick request. Can any of the mods fix the OP and add the ending [/CENTER] bbcode? Or actually, just remove the beginning code. It looks better left aligned anyway. With such a beautiful thread, I don't see why it should start so messy. If not, it's cool. Nice setups everyone!


----------



## whocarez

Finally have my room the way I wanted all I need now is a corner lamp


----------



## Celcius

^^Nice, I love the brown walls and the three japanese things you have on the wall.


----------



## Braaapp




----------



## morencyam

made a few small changes since the last post. I got a second Asus monitor and dual monitor stand, and moved my rig to a small table next to my desk, and mounted my speakers on the wall.
































And the newest addition


----------



## mistax




----------



## hirolla888




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> And the newest addition


Oh no not again


----------



## Izvire




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Damn. Those speakers.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Where did you get that desk? I am looking something like that

Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Constantine85

Forgive the bad quality for it was a classic cellphone shot.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888*


Love the triple monitors! very cool indeed!


----------



## Kritz

I posted a couple of pictures way back, so here's a updated one:


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## raydotulung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888*


I love this....


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


What desk is that? If you built it yourself, what door/supplies did you use? I'm looking to do the same thing.


----------



## waar

Epic, is that an MS Kin One?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Epic, is that an MS Kin One?


Yes it is.


----------



## rkl1985




----------



## EpicPie

^ Z-line desk from staples?


----------



## rkl1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ Z-line desk from staples?


Ya, I just butted the desks up next to each other with the right one out about 5 inchs from the corner to overhang that huge speaker and drop wires. I couldn't use the corner section cuz there is a bathroom door just off the camera to the right and it would extend the desk past the door frame. awesome desk though.


----------



## HexATL

very nice


----------



## molsen1

Here's where I spend most of my free time...



Hopefully getting a Vika Amon from Ikea for Christmas to replace that desk I have now, but it works.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> -snip-


I'll take my lanyards back.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> I'll take my lanyards back.


You never mailed me any? lol

My OCN one was mailed to me from the Admin, the other one is a Patriot memory lanyard I got from Patriot. haha


----------



## ChosenLord

New Room, New Set up... NEW PICS


----------



## EpicPie

I commented on your setup in the other thread.


----------



## JtR

My big boys toys in my big boys rooms









Setup :- My Room

Self built HAF X (see sig), LG W2442PE 24" 1080p Monitor, LG M198WDP 19" 1080p TV, Onkyo 606 HDMI Receiver, MW2 250GB Xbox 360, 60GB PS3, 250GB Sky+HD, Tannoy 7.1 SFX Speakers, Epson TW3500 LCD 1080p Projector. Sapphire oil filled 100" pull up screen, Playseat A1GP racing chair with Xbox Force Feedback Wheel / or PS3/PC Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel. Turtle Beach X41 Headset. Controller Charger (does 2 Xbox & 2 PS3) My black & white xbox controller, my sons black & red xbox & controller (done by me also)


































































































Lounge

120GB Xbox 360 Elite, Sky+HD, Marantz SR7300 Receiver, Silverstone LC20 HTPC, Tannoy SFX 5.1 Speakers


----------



## 1ceTr0n

My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world


----------



## HometownHero

^^ I like it; looks nice and cozy. I imagine the cats love being next to that huge window?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JtR*


Do want except with a G27


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> ^^ I like it; looks nice and cozy. I imagine the cats love being next to that huge window?


I have just one as thats max thats allowed in apt complex and yeah, he loves the view on his perch


----------



## Toology

Heres my haven









It took forever to make all those acoustic panels especially that damn quadratic residue diffusor , but it was worth it


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres my haven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took forever to make all those acoustic panels especially that damn quadratic residue diffusor , but it was worth it


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world
> -snip-


Looks really nice, man!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres my haven
> -snip-
> It took forever to make all those acoustic panels especially that damn quadratic residue diffusor , but it was worth it


Hot damn. What I wouldn't give...


----------



## waar

sweet mother that's beautiful


----------



## pelplouffe

The perfect Setup in my opgnion, alerady have the laptop, so want it....


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Mind if I ask what kind of desk that is? Would be perfect for what I want.


----------



## EpicPie

Toology, your setup is incredible.


----------



## Toology

Thanks guys


----------



## robert125381

Bad picture but its all I have got of the old set up


----------



## robert125381




----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Mind if I ask what kind of desk that is? Would be perfect for what I want.


I would like to know as well. That is the exact type of desk I have been looking for.

Edit: the new quoting system is horrible


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I would like to know as well. That is the exact type of desk I have been looking for.
> Edit: the new quoting system is horrible


Its a desk I got at Staples years ago. Dunno brand anymore


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Its a desk I got at Staples years ago. Dunno brand anymore


Cool I know where to look







Thank you


----------



## Mootsfox

Making progress, my floor came in, laying it down now.

This is my first floor install... and I'm doing it alone. It's taking awhile. I also really really wish I had a table saw.


----------



## csm725

Looks epic, Moot. Where are you gonna hide wiring and such?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Looks epic, Moot. Where are you gonna hide wiring and such?


What sort of wiring?


----------



## csm725

Int0rwebz, cable (?), maybe if you have your rig on the other side of the room so you won't have to hear it or something, dunno.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Int0rwebz, cable (?), maybe if you have your rig on the other side of the room so you won't have to hear it or something, dunno.


I've already put a cable drop and gigabit line in the wall where the computer would be. I thought about running a second line to be dedicated to an AP, but that probably won't happen. The access to tele,rg6, cat5e and power is under the floor. I'm not going to worry about making it accessible any longer. Though it would probably be easy to cut the flooring to do that.

If I need to run anything else I can run it behind the knee wall and down.

The issue I'm running into though is the circuit that is in the attic. It covers about half the house. We are going to have to plan where the computers plug in. Each of us (three) have a 0.5kW+ rigs, all three at the same time gaming plus a few lights and it's going to trip.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Wow, I need to go take a picture of my in progress room as it looks just like that window space where my computer is going to go.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> Making progress, my floor came in, laying it down now.
> This is my first floor install... and I'm doing it alone. It's taking awhile. I also really really wish I had a table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Real wood or strips of lino?


----------



## pjBSOD

Making good progress, Moots


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/
> Here's mine... Probably will get lost in this thread but that's OK. Let me know what you think. Some are hi-res shots and some are just phone pictures... Photography is not my thing.


Oh man that is my dream, that is sexy









triple monitors, mood lighting


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Real wood or strips of lino?


Laminate. I'm not made of money! Cardboard is made from wood, so it's still "real wood"









My next purchases are a LGA2011 platform, more RAM and two HD6950s, hence I needed to save as much money as possible.


----------



## kremtok

I want this:



Where can I get it?


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xion;15328148*
> 
> 
> BEHOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a guy called Sam Deathwalker that used to 24 box in EverQuest. There used to be pics of his setup and it looked a lot like that except 23 more monitors.
> Heres the only 1 I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can barely see the bed but it had fur covered arm rests and other crazy stuff lol. I don't know what happened to that guy. The last I heard he went to multiboxing in WoW and added a section to his website that showed pics of all the different prostitutes he invited over or something crazy. Feel free to google him if you want a few laughs.
Click to expand...

I'm not laughing I'm offically disgusted. I mean I do something similar but not so extreme and lazy. I just use a wireless mouse and keyboard on a 42' and I'm normally on skype with you know a few friends girls playing a game, So it's kinda the same thing if you think about it disgusting how it reminds you.


----------



## HometownHero

He used to run his own raids? At that point its just time to get some friends.


----------



## ChosenLord

This should be a WOW advert...


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> He used to run his own raids? At that point its just time to get some friends.


I just went to his site, I will never look at playing video games the same again I'm going outside to just take a run for the sake of feeling lazy now. Except I don't play wow and I don't boost accounts all day but still.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> He used to run his own raids? At that point its just time to get some friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to his site, I will never look at playing video games the same again I'm going outside to just take a run for the sake of feeling lazy now. Except I don't play wow and I don't boost accounts all day but still.
Click to expand...

Right? This makes me shameful of my 6 hour BF3 night runs


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I want this:
> 
> Where can I get it?


I'm not sure if it is 100%, but it could possibly be a custom one made at ArtsCow


----------



## LostKauz

well as i said a while back i had to take down my sweet nice desk and dig out the lowly tiny one...







heres my current set up till next year. hopefully our next apartment will be 4 BR!

and yes the reason i had to move to the smaller one for now is because of that thing sitting next to me 7+ hours a day while im on wow.

i also realize its not even thanksgiving yet.

blame my wife









I <3 This Next One... but i need to clean.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> He used to run his own raids? At that point its just time to get some friends.


If you're talking about the Sam Deathwalker guy I mentioned then ya. He played on 1 of the Zek PvP servers on EQ back in the day and multiboxed raids.I don't know him or anything but he was all over the forums back then and everyone that played pretty much knew who he was. He switched to WoW last I heard and was 24 boxing or something equally ridiculous. That picture is really the reason I remember anything about him lol. Well that and him posting pics of hookers he picked up. The guy was a nut lol.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Artscow is great, but it wouldn't be great quality (in terms of the actual mouse pad), it would just be like any other 99 cent mousepad


----------



## Mootsfox

Moved in, but still have some floor to cut and lay as you can see.

Tonight will be my first night sleeping up there.









Next up is installing a pull chain for the ceiling light and then adding a switch and track lighting on the ceiling. Then deciding on a trim/window color and clean it up so it doesn't look like trash. Then saving to buy crap from Ikea.


----------



## iSin

*@Mootsfox
*

That's looking damn killer can't wait till it's all done and to see your pc and stuff setup!


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985*


Man I need some KRK's when I can hear in my right ear again.

Producing on these Corsairs isn't ideal but tis ok.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Here's my latest setup since the big move in July.


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> Moved in, but still have some floor to cut and lay as you can see.
> Tonight will be my first night sleeping up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is installing a pull chain for the ceiling light and then adding a switch and track lighting on the ceiling. Then deciding on a trim/window color and clean it up so it doesn't look like trash. Then saving to buy crap from Ikea.
> *snip*
> *snip*


Now turn it into a bouldering cave, those slanted walls would make excellent practice spots.


----------



## Markeh

My workshop.



Nothing much elsewhere. a couple of cabinets under the desk for storage, 2 Ikea chests of drawers stacked behind it for storage, and an ageing HP LaserJet 4L underneath the desk too.


----------



## pepejovi

Why do you have a switch under your monitor?


----------



## Boyboyd

My work office. It's just occurred to me what i need. Motivational posters.


----------



## Alex132

And less beige


----------



## eurotrade07

Here is a part of my bedroom and the living room


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why do you have a switch under your monitor?


Only place I could put it. Used to be a 4-port switch on top of the case.

Got given the 24 porter, so used that.


----------



## Think_alien

heres my setup not the best ever but pretty cool


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Had to move my setup. It's in a bigger room but feels empty.

Had to move it all as the old office is going to be turned into a nursery


















and it's ensuite!


----------



## bryce

Sorry for the phone quality, my camera seems to have run away from me =/.

Anyways, I didn't really have the cash to do up the area all nice and stuff when I moved, but now I do so expect a mini-log type post with all the upgrades I'm doing to this in the next week or so.


----------



## Kaged

Here is my office/play room. I'm in serious need of a new desk.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Here is my office/play room. I'm in serious need of a new desk.


I don't know..I kinda like it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My work office. It's just occurred to me what i need. Motivational posters.


Get this one


----------



## csm725

And spell "you're" properly.


----------



## kamikaze_

People that use AMD processors never use the words "your" and "you're" CORRECTLY. :/
LOL, I'm so stereotypical. Factual evidence though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> People that use AMD processors never use the words "your" and "you're" CORRECTLY. :/
> LOL, I'm so stereotypical. Factual evidence though.


I do all the time. Your an idiot

(intentional use of incorrect spelling)


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> People that use AMD processors never use the words "your" and "you're" CORRECTLY. :/
> LOL, I'm so stereotypical. Factual evidence though.


..... And _you're_ a _tool!_


----------



## sterik01

Here is my computer room. I just painted it the other day. A desktop is suppose to be here but I have it at my brother's house. For now I'm mainly using my G74.

Will be adding a 32 or 40" Samsung LED tv to be used as a monitor. That way I can hook up my ps3.









This is after I hooked up the Zcinema. I've had them for over a year now and will probably be getting rid of them soon.


----------



## alltoasters

A month or so old, i wish it was this tidy now.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> ..... And _you're_ a _tool!_


THANKS BRO.


----------



## xyeLz

Am I the only one who wouldn't be able to stand having my computer in a non-carpeted room?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> Am I the only one who wouldn't be able to stand having my computer in a non-carpeted room?


I've had nothing but carpeted rooms until earlier this year. When I moved I had some rooms redone with hardwood floors and I love it. I couldn't go back to carpet now.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> Am I the only one who wouldn't be able to stand having my computer in a non-carpeted room?


why?

Honestly, I'd never thought about it. My apartment comes with my job so I'd never considered the pros / cons.

Surely carpet = more dust in your PC


----------



## andrews2547

AAAAAAAA I just noticed something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> *People that use AMD processors* never use the words "your" and "you're" CORRECTLY. :/
> LOL, I'm so stereotypical. Factual evidence though.


It's people *WHO* use AMD processors


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> AAAAAAAA I just noticed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's people *WHO* use AMD processors


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> AAAAAAAA I just noticed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's people *WHO* use AMD processors


Doesn't have to be. _That_ is fine as a relative pronoun when referring to people. It has been accepted ever since Chaucer's time. (MSc - Language and Linguistics!)

Pedant fail!


----------



## Braaapp

A little update on my setup. Swapped the guest PC 15" LCD with my 17" wide and brought in a ViewSonic 27". Desk is starting to get a little crowded


----------



## CalamityW0lf

pcsetup.jpg 240k .jpg file


Temp Setup


----------



## Badwrench

My current setup:


----------



## Wiremaster

Dat waterbox...


----------



## Drake.L

Tidied up the room for the holidays, here's what it looks like now.


----------



## hellboy_101

I love my setup even if it isn't to crazy.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*
> 
> Dat waterbox...


They get me every time.


----------



## RileyD

Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


----------



## snoball

RileyD niiiiiiice. I see you use Google Music, awesome ain't it?


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD*
> 
> Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


Nice keyboard too!


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD*
> 
> Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


what do u do for a living?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*
> 
> 
> I love my setup even if it isn't to crazy.


I like it. That's a really sweet desk.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD*
> 
> Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


Xai on a cloth pad?


----------



## tensionz

Lol you know like every pro gamer with a Xai uses it on a cloth pad right?


----------



## csm725

Are you questioning the power that is gonX? :3


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Lol you know like every pro gamer with a Xai uses it on a cloth pad right?


Yeah I do. That's why stuff like this isn't a problem, clearly (*skip to 2:33*):


----------



## mfranco702

Here is mine


----------



## LostKauz

So last night i got my wisdom teeth pulled, so before i went in i cleaned up and pulled the love seat up to my area, now im on vicodin enjoying some 4.3 with my lame new mount tyraels charger >_<


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD*
> 
> Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


Hey, that's not the keyboard in your sig rig!


----------



## brooking1169




----------



## aaronmonto

i have no idea what this post was about


----------



## Awhoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*
> 
> i have no idea what this post was about


How off your rocker are you? ::Looks at Avatar:: Very.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD*
> 
> Ehhh, not bad for a 16 year old, right?


I wish my parents bought me stuff too! ^_^


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> I wish my parents bought me stuff too! ^_^


He may very well have a part time job, don't assume someone who is young that has nice things got all of it handed to him.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> He may very well have a part time job, don't assume someone who is young that has nice things got all of it handed to him.


looks like a fatty gaming set up to me 3 monitors a mechanical keyboard i didn't see his sig rig but its prolly decent i dont think just a part time job he could get all that stuff but he could have one and his parents like pitched in the rest of the money lol


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> He may very well have a part time job, don't assume someone who is young that has nice things got all of it handed to him.


Err that's not what I meant at all. I suppose my post could come off as offensive or misleading but I was complimenting him by actually wishing my parents would have got me that because when I was his age, I couldn't since I had to put my money towards Catholic High School - and that was with three part timers.









That build isn't really very expensive though, so I'm sorry if it sounded rude.


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok... my turn, this time for before > after pics









before:









after:









So much more room... and ignore the terrible pics, I took both at night with my phone, I'm hoping to get a DSLR soon


----------



## RileyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> RileyD niiiiiiice. I see you use Google Music, awesome ain't it?


Yes, it is quite amazing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Nice keyboard too!


Thanks, I have a Filco 10 keyless with blues too. Its currently out for repair though, the O key chattered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> what do u do for a living?


Errr, I work at an eBay store.
But I had all of this before I even had a job. I just saved up money. I also had a bit of a situation at my house were some thing needed to be replaced by our insurance company. Let's just say I didn't replace my stolen bike, but instead I got triple monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Xai on a cloth pad?


Yes it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Hey, that's not the keyboard in your sig rig!


I know c:
That keyboard is out for repair, but I use that keyboard at work. I have fell in love with this Model M. I Just with the space saver version was cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> I wish my parents bought me stuff too! ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> looks like a fatty gaming set up to me 3 monitors a mechanical keyboard i didn't see his sig rig but its prolly decent i dont think just a part time job he could get all that stuff but he could have one and his parents like pitched in the rest of the money lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> He may very well have a part time job, don't assume someone who is young that has nice things got all of it handed to him.


Actually, I paid for all of this myself. It took me from May 2010-October 2010 to save up the money. I do have a job now though and soon as Ivy Bridge comes out I'm upgrading everything besides my case and I'm also watercooling.

Also, I'm moving into a room twice as big as this on Saturday, I might post new pictures if the set up changes


----------



## RileyD

Double post


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok... my turn, this time for before > after pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> *snip*
> after:
> *snip*
> So much more room... and ignore the terrible pics, I took both at night with my phone, I'm hoping to get a DSLR soon


Sweet <3

Now my turn.


















Still need to sort out some cables.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Very nice setup FEAR! looks absolutely amazing, I can't tell though, do you have your case window on?









Oh yeah, we need to have a game of BF3! Tomorrow night? Jack and I were thinking of having a game then...


----------



## FEAR.

Nope, don't use a side panel anymore.









I'm keen, haven't played BF3 with you guys yet.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Nope, don't use a side panel anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keen, haven't played BF3 with you guys yet.


I've been considering taking mine off... actually, I think I might









I haven't played with jack yet, his computer has been disassembled all week and I was away last week and he didn't have the game before that lol


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setups everyone.


----------



## Evosparki

Ive tried loads of different bedroom setups over the years, gaming on the bed is pretty good.


----------



## jedi304

I find so hard to play while laying down, I dunno how you do it. LOL


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evosparki*
> 
> Ive tried loads of different bedroom setups over the years, gaming on the bed is pretty good.


i want to see your setup with the lights off (except the ones behind the monitor). thanks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evosparki*
> 
> Ive tried loads of different bedroom setups over the years, gaming on the bed is pretty good.
> *snip*


Paint your walls matte black. It will make the colours appear to look better


----------



## whocarez

New speakers, and case ^_^


----------



## fritx

@whocarez

Where did you get your desk? I need a simple looking desk like that


----------



## akazzz

That should be from IKEA, you can get it by customizing your own by picking a table top and the legs.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> @whocarez
> Where did you get your desk? I need a simple looking desk like that


It looks like it could be an IKEA desk, not sure.


----------



## fritx

so you can customize your desk by choosing the legs and the top? I didn't know that i thought they only gave you the option to choose color


----------



## pepejovi

Nah; Shopping from ikea is like putting together a puzzle. You get to pick pretty much everything


----------



## fritx

I might need to look around at my local Ikea store to look at their variety of desk, because I need a larger one


----------



## whocarez

The top and legs are from Ikea and the thing under I found in front of my house and painted it ^_^


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> The top and legs are from Ikea and the thing under I found in front of my house and painted it ^_^


Well that's nice of someone to leave awesome stuff for you to find...

You mean that thing under the desk, rite?


----------



## fritx

Nice now I know where to find it or at least something similar


----------



## whocarez

Yup the shelve thing, and its in good condition and strong as f**k so i got lucky


----------



## SmartedPAnda

I literally have seen 1500 pages out of the 1900+ pages. My brain hurts.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres my haven
> *snip*
> It took forever to make all those acoustic panels especially that damn quadratic residue diffusor , but it was worth it


----------



## Badwrench

Changed things around for Christmas - l like it!


----------



## Wiremaster

Dat waterbox...

Nice tree. I like the setup.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I think I'm gonna get myself a decent Point and Shoot camera for Christmas this year... because these iPhone pictures are horrible when there's barely any light... which sucks, because I'm usually only on my PC when it's dark







.

Changed things around a bit for the Winter... makes the whole office look a lot less cramped for space this way, for some reason.







Newest addition to the family... Supernaut... my server.


----------



## metallicamaster3

And with some light...


----------



## Ghooble

Allow me to show you the only thing that matters in that pic 

(JK BTW







)


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Allow me to show you the only thing that matters in that pic
> 
> (JK BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Wheezo

Can I ask what kind of monitor is the main in your setup, Metallica? Looks like some sort of HD CRT or something...

And I see you stuck with Supernaut, I thought you may have went with my suggestion, sanitarium, lol









Nice setup!

(I want more screens)


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Can I ask what kind of monitor is the main in your setup, Metallica? Looks like some sort of HD CRT or something...
> 
> And I see you stuck with Supernaut, I thought you may have went with my suggestion, sanitarium, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup!
> 
> (I want more screens)


Actually, my bittorrent VM's name is sanitarium







so it did get put to use!









The main monitor is a Sony FW900. It's a 24" CRT with [email protected] resolution. Let's just say I wouldn't game on ANY other monitor in existence







.


----------



## R4V3N

Just added a legacy system to my setup, I remembered how many games I used to love from the 1998-2001 era and decided to rebuild my old Duron 750 (@1GHz) with GeForce2 MX200. Then I came to my senses and decided to put together the machine I could never afford back then


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Just added a legacy system to my setup, I remembered how many games I used to love from the 1998-2001 era and decided to rebuild my old Duron 750 (@1GHz) with GeForce2 MX200. Then I came to my senses and decided to put together the machine I could never afford back then


I'm trying to do something similar!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1103941/i-think-i-just-found-the-sr-2-of-the-old-days/0_50


----------



## townending

Just ordered two more 23in 1080p monitors for nvidia surround, so i thought i would start getting used to the wide array..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*
> 
> Just ordered two more 23in 1080p monitors for nvidia surround, so i thought i would start getting used to the wide array..


So are you taking some of the other monitors out to put the new ones in? If not, where you going to put them? lol


----------



## townending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> So are you taking some of the other monitors out to put the new ones in? If not, where you going to put them? lol


I already have one acer 23in monitor, so I ordered two more. All the monitors except for the largest one are going to go.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> So are you taking some of the other monitors out to put the new ones in? If not, where you going to put them? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I already have one acer 23in monitor, so I ordered two more. All the monitors except for the largest one are going to go.
Click to expand...

Looking to get rid of them?







PM me.


----------



## townending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Looking to get rid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.


Hmmm, I think I would do local because shipping would just be a pain and not worth the money.


----------



## brooking1169

Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


I have your mousepad -- but I can't use it because I lost all the rubber feet







.


----------



## lycwolf

My computer room is my bedroom. Got a new desk and figured I would post here.

Yes, I use every bit of three monitors and will have a large tv added soonish.


















































I use a 12in china ball and lightstand for a nice wash over the desk. works great.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


VERY nice job. I have the same desk, and I've gotten it to look pretty neat, but yours looks even neater. I'm somewhat lazy, and I also have an APC UPS which is kind of bulky compared to a regular power strip and that makes it a little harder.


----------



## starwa1ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> My computer room is my bedroom. Got a new desk and figured I would post here.
> Yes, I use every bit of three monitors and will have a large tv added soonish.


Wow you really should put that sub on the ground. Must shake your table a lot when in use.


----------



## lycwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*
> 
> Wow you really should put that sub on the ground. Must shake your table a lot when in use.


No room on the floor atm. Gonna get rid of it for some studio monitors soon anyways. Also, being a proper ported sub, it doesn't shake much, if at all.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


I have the same desk but with the black tinted glass so you can't really see the cables through it. I still would like something to straighten them up a bit. What did you use to hide them btw? EDIT: Here is the way I have mine set up at the moment. I'm thinking about getting some of those LED light strips with the remote to go along the back of it.


----------



## StatiiC

Thats one beast of a set up.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Oh end of semester exams how I loathe you







Y U BE MY ONLY GRADE IN EACH CLASS?










I know, quite a few messy wires, but just got the rig running. Suppose I'll organize once I take a non-OCN study break.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> *Oh end of semester exams how I loathe you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y U BE MY ONLY GRADE IN EACH CLASS?
> 
> I know, quite a few messy wires, but just got the rig running. Suppose I'll organize once I take a non-OCN study break.


Hehe I hear ya. I had 4 finals and 2 research papers due by tomorrow. I finished all of them Thursday and Friday. Your set ups always looks nice and clean. In all the pics I've seen anyway.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Here's mine


----------



## [H]

just finished my new build, and got some posters


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> I use a 12in china ball and lightstand for a nice wash over the desk. works great.


can you link me to a site with that stand?


----------



## lycwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> can you link me to a site with that stand?


Stand: http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-LC325-4-Section-Air-cushioned-Light/dp/B000OLUM0I/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1323097576&sr=8-9

Arm: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-RH353-Reflector-Holder-Mini/dp/B000GU9I6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323098818&sr=8-1

China Ball: http://www.filmtools.com/china-ball-lanterns.html

Lamp Thingy: http://www.filmtools.com/chinlansocas.html

I have a bunch of lighting equipment I use for still photography and video. So I decided to get some ambient light for a bit.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


I don't have a setup picture to post yet, but I was wondering how people get their cables looking so neat like this? Any tips/pointers?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a setup picture to post yet, but I was wondering how people get their cables looking so neat like this? Any tips/pointers?
Click to expand...

Zip ties, patience, and a gameplan. You want to organize and thread your cables together so they stay neat.


----------



## Matto

My current setup, sorry for the low pic quality, was taken from my phone.


----------



## giecsar

Hey everyone,

sorry for taking me so long to put up pictures of my room, I was hoping to borrow a decent camera from someone but unfortunately cameraphone pictures is all I have. Needless to say these don't do it justice.






I'll add more soon. In the meantime here's a small video: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6457506605/in/photostream

Here are some more photos:


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> sorry for taking me so long to put up pictures of my room, I was hoping to borrow a decent camera from someone but unfortunately cameraphone pictures is all I have. Needless to say these don't do it justice.
> 
> _snip_
> 
> I'll add more soon. In the meantime here's a small video: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6457506605/in/photostream


Nice setup. I'm looking to get some LED strips to put behind my desk for mood lighting. What kind of LED strips did you use? I was looking at these with the remote:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0040FJ27S/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all
I saw some different ones on Amazon a few weeks ago but I can't seem to find them now.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> sorry for taking me so long to put up pictures of my room, I was hoping to borrow a decent camera from someone but unfortunately cameraphone pictures is all I have. Needless to say these don't do it justice.
> 
> _snip_
> 
> I'll add more soon. In the meantime here's a small video: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6457506605/in/photostream
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. I'm looking to get some LED strips to put behind my desk for mood lighting. What kind of LED strips did you use? I was looking at these with the remote:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0040FJ27S/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all
> I saw some different ones on Amazon a few weeks ago but I can't seem to find them now.
Click to expand...

My strip looks just the same, with the remote and everything, except the LEDs are not RGB (blue only, and I can dim them with the remote). Now I ordered them from an italian e-tailer so I'm not sure where exactly you can find them in the US...


----------



## EpicPie

Digging the LED strip, looks really nice.


----------



## tensionz

So many of you are making me all jealous...and also motivated.


----------



## giecsar

Here's another short vid:


----------



## derickwm

What screensaver is that? So trippy


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What screensaver is that? So trippy


this


----------



## EpicPie

It reminds me of some of the visuals that are on winamp. lol


----------



## Awhoon

Nothing exciting but it is my home inside my home.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Here's another shord vid:


what a gamer.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> can you link me to a site with that stand?
> 
> 
> 
> Stand: http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-LC325-4-Section-Air-cushioned-Light/dp/B000OLUM0I/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1323097576&sr=8-9
> 
> Arm: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-RH353-Reflector-Holder-Mini/dp/B000GU9I6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323098818&sr=8-1
> 
> China Ball: http://www.filmtools.com/china-ball-lanterns.html
> 
> Lamp Thingy: http://www.filmtools.com/chinlansocas.html
> 
> I have a bunch of lighting equipment I use for still photography and video. So I decided to get some ambient light for a bit.
Click to expand...

What's that clock app on the iPad?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Damn, I must be the only one who using a single monitor.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Damn, I must be the only one who using a single monitor.


Once you go dual/more monitors, you will never EVER go back.


----------



## MrLips

What does everyone think of this desk? Its from versa tables and Im trying to decide if I should but it.


----------



## derickwm

Worthy...station. Also I think your 30incher will look mighty fine on there









The list of censored words is an interesting one.


----------



## sc30317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLips*
> 
> What does everyone think of this desk? Its from versa tables and Im trying to decide if I should but it.


Can you put the link to that desk here? I'm interested in seeing it.


----------



## MrLips

http://www.versatables.com/pages/products/office/vc6024.php


----------



## LBGreenthumb

I tried to fit it all in the picture. PC specs below.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


Swanson Approved


----------



## LBGreenthumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Damn, I must be the only one who using a single monitor.


I currently have a single 24" LCD but am thinking about making the jump to a 27" LED.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

What can't been seen is the Polk t15 Bookshelf speakers and 700w 12" sub, let me say that playing battlefield with this sound setup is unreal.


----------



## lycwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> can you link me to a site with that stand?
> 
> 
> 
> Stand: http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-LC325-4-Section-Air-cushioned-Light/dp/B000OLUM0I/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1323097576&sr=8-9
> 
> Arm: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-RH353-Reflector-Holder-Mini/dp/B000GU9I6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323098818&sr=8-1
> 
> China Ball: http://www.filmtools.com/china-ball-lanterns.html
> 
> Lamp Thingy: http://www.filmtools.com/chinlansocas.html
> 
> I have a bunch of lighting equipment I use for still photography and video. So I decided to get some ambient light for a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that clock app on the iPad?
Click to expand...

It's just called "alarm clock" and that is one of the skins it has. No ads and I think it's free, if not its like 99 cents.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLips*
> 
> What does everyone think of this desk? Its from versa tables and Im trying to decide if I should but it.










That's so beautiful.


----------



## Wheezo

*VERY* nice setup vwmikey.

OCN Approved.

My modest setup:


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*












That is my Antec 900 build. Antec 900 4 life.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Once you go dual/more monitors, you will never EVER go back.


^This i completely agree


----------



## lycwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ^This i completely agree


I wonder what percentage of OCN'ers have multiple monitors. Is there a way to see that statistic?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> I wonder what percentage of OCN'ers have multiple monitors. Is there a way to see that statistic?


I think the majority has multiple monitors, just because people actually spend a lot of money on their computers.


----------



## Erick Silver

Just moved again for the 2nd time in 2 months. This is my new arrangement. We are now in a 3bdrm house. But there are too many people upstairs so my fiance and I took the basement. Its not a finished basement so we have had to work some magic with rolls of thick plastic along the floor joists and some sheets stapled up for privacy. Its only temporary.

On a postive note my rig is under a full out folding load with temps at 34*c on the X6 and 55*c on the GTS450 and 47*c on the GT240. Good temps I must say!!
Quote:


> I think the majority has multiple monitors, just because people actually spend a lot of money on their computers.


Hey. I have multiple monitors on my rig. a 17" Dell LCD Flat screen, a 15" Dell CRT(both were free from an apartment complex. Someone moved out and just set them next to a dumpster. They looked alright so I brought them home and they worked.) And I also hook in via HDMI to me fiances 42" Plasma Flat screen for movies. I did not spend a lot of money on my setup. Nothing is beeter than free when it comes to parts.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> I wonder what percentage of OCN'ers have multiple monitors. Is there a way to see that statistic?


I wish! That would be an interesting metric.

I want to get my multi-display setup back and working, but I'm waiting to get my desk back.









I miss having 4 displays hooked up! Though it's gonna be even more legit on the next go-around.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*
> 
> 
> What can't been seen is the Polk t15 Bookshelf speakers and 700w 12" sub, let me say that playing battlefield with this sound setup is unreal.


That case + that Receiver look A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. Really nice.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ^This i completely agree
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what percentage of OCN'ers have multiple monitors. Is there a way to see that statistic?
Click to expand...

Just picked up another 24inch monitor for web development project underway. I may get a third in the future. For programming I will not use 1 monitor. 2 is minimum for me. Actually saves time and frustration.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Just picked up another 24inch monitor for web development project underway. I may get a third in the future. For programming I will not use 1 monitor. 2 is minimum for me. Actually saves time and frustration.


Yeah, I've got three at my office. My productivity increased substantially (as did my goofing off, but whatev). It really does make a difference!

And now I'm considering ditching these monitors at home and going 3x 24" IPS.


----------



## Selvanthos

I got triple monitors if people are interested in seeing, can get a pick later. But I ran out of room on my desk to lay them out properly haha.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!


Nice!
What kind of desk is that may I ask? I bought a desk very similar to it but have yet to set it up.
And what table/desk is your cpu tower sitting on? I'm thinking to either it it on the floor on top of a small stand or a small desk/drawer,


----------



## aesthetics1

Ok I caved and finally have a pic to put up:



My favorite little corner of the world.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brooking1169*
> 
> Spent some time hiding the wiring under the desk. Man what a pain in the butt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> *What kind of desk is that may I ask*? I bought a desk very similar to it but have yet to set it up.
> And what table/desk is your cpu tower sitting on? I'm thinking to either it it on the floor on top of a small stand or a small desk/drawer,
Click to expand...

Its a Walker Edison Soreno. I have the version with black glass. Amazon sells them pretty cheap. I got mine on sale for $125 shipped. They also make 1 with greyish trim and clear glass. You can find all of them on Amazon I think. Link is to the black glass version:
http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLips*
> 
> What does everyone think of this desk?
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1300599/width/600/height/400
> Its from versa tables and Im trying to decide if I should but it.


I think it's hideous just because of the fact that they used a Mac to advertise it. What a shame...

/trollmode

The desk is nice.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world


I have been searching HI and Low for this desk but not having any luck. I remember seeing these at a couple places, a few years ago when I got my current desk. At the time I didn't think I would ever want to go Multi-monitor.


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its a Walker Edison Soreno. I have the version with black glass. Amazon sells them pretty cheap. I got mine on sale for $125 shipped. They also make 1 with greyish trim and clear glass. You can find all of them on Amazon I think. Link is to the black glass version:
> http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8


Thanks!

Hey guys I need some help.

1. http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0062CQDTC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AOSGB5Q81DXI1
3. http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/620475/Realspace-Mezza-L-Shaped-Glass-Computer/ (already bought but can return)

Out of these three desk. Which do you guys think is best?

I will be having a two 23-24inch monitor set up on the left side of the desk while the right side will be for homework and other things.
I am planning to play games and this desk will be in the corner of my room where there will be a window on the right side of the desk.
I do not want to put my cpu tower on the desk since it will take up too much room and might not fit so..
Can someone suggest a small desk/shelf/drawer where I can place it on or should I just place it on the floor? (Will be placed next to the desk on the left) I will be looking into them when I have time.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I have been searching HI and Low for this desk but not having any luck. I remember seeing these at a couple places, a few years ago when I got my current desk. At the time I didn't think I would ever want to go Multi-monitor.


I think there are at least 4 of us that have that desk and everybody seems to have gotten it from someone else. I've no clue as to who the manufacturer is, but let me know if you ever find out. I'd like to find another for the downstairs office area.


----------



## shawnoen

Just replaced the ikea desk with a Room & Board Portica so this pic is a bit outdated. Not using my 104 Filco right now either; replaced it with same keyboard in tenkeyless size. Still getting used to it.



Cable management. I even shortened the cable on my surge protector.....


----------



## Water Cooled

Beautiful, minamalistic setup!


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Once you go dual/more monitors, you will never EVER go back.


QFT!

I dunno how I ever used just 1 monitor, whenever I go to other peoples houses with just one monitor Its so...blahhh


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdyz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Its a Walker Edison Soreno. I have the version with black glass. Amazon sells them pretty cheap. I got mine on sale for $125 shipped. They also make 1 with greyish trim and clear glass. You can find all of them on Amazon I think. Link is to the black glass version:
> http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hey guys I need some help.
> 
> 1. http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
> 2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0062CQDTC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AOSGB5Q81DXI1
> 3. http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/620475/Realspace-Mezza-L-Shaped-Glass-Computer/ (already bought but can return)
> 
> Out of these three desk. Which do you guys think is best?
> 
> I will be having a two 23-24inch monitor set up on the left side of the desk while the right side will be for homework and other things.
> I am planning to play games and this desk will be in the corner of my room where there will be a window on the right side of the desk.
> I do not want to put my cpu tower on the desk since it will take up too much room and might not fit so..
> Can someone suggest a small desk/shelf/drawer where I can place it on or should I just place it on the floor? (Will be placed next to the desk on the left) I will be looking into them when I have time.
Click to expand...

Honestly I've had quite a few desks over the years and I finally decided on the Walker Edison w/black glass about 2 months ago. I'm really happy with it. If I had to do it over again I'd choose the same desk. The best thing to do is take a day or 2 to decide. I had it narrowed down to a few different ones and waited about 3 days to see if I could find anything I thought I might like better.


----------



## rxkevin

Not unless you are going to a 30 inch monitor


----------



## rxkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> QFT!
> I dunno how I ever used just 1 monitor, whenever I go to other peoples houses with just one monitor Its so...blahhh


True, unless you are going with a 30 inch monitor


----------



## Water Cooled

I love my 2 30" monitors though........


----------



## Birdyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Honestly I've had quite a few desks over the years and I finally decided on the Walker Edison w/black glass about 2 months ago. I'm really happy with it. If I had to do it over again I'd choose the same desk. The best thing to do is take a day or 2 to decide. I had it narrowed down to a few different ones and waited about 3 days to see if I could find anything I thought I might like better.


Yea your right. I'm planning to take some measurements of my room and try to picture how it would look like with everything all set up. Not in too much of a hurry since I'm still buying parts for my build. Hopefully I can find some nice deals and get everything done before Christmas xD.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -snip-
> Just moved again for the 2nd time in 2 months. This is my new arrangement. We are now in a 3bdrm house. But there are too many people upstairs so my fiance and I took the basement. Its not a finished basement so we have had to work some magic with rolls of thick plastic along the floor joists and some sheets stapled up for privacy. Its only temporary.
> On a postive note my rig is under a full out folding load with temps at 34*c on the X6 and 55*c on the GTS450 and 47*c on the GT240. Good temps I must say!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the majority has multiple monitors, just because people actually spend a lot of money on their computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. I have multiple monitors on my rig. a 17" Dell LCD Flat screen, a 15" Dell CRT(both were free from an apartment complex. Someone moved out and just set them next to a dumpster. They looked alright so I brought them home and they worked.) And I also hook in via HDMI to me fiances 42" Plasma Flat screen for movies. I did not spend a lot of money on my setup. Nothing is beeter than free when it comes to parts.
Click to expand...

I have those same 2 monitors. I'm not using the CRT anymore( would be, but it wont fit on my desk, so I'm stuck with a crappy Samsung that about 1/4th of the pixels have died on), but it's in my closet. I got both for free too


----------



## Lunatic721

I may have updated a little bit:

*Before*










*After:*


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> I think there are at least 4 of us that have that desk and everybody seems to have gotten it from someone else. I've no clue as to who the manufacturer is, but let me know if you ever find out. I'd like to find another for the downstairs office area.


We should start a thread and ask for the assistance of OCN to help us find that desk I want it but can not find it


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatic721*
> 
> I may have updated a little bit:
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*


*Butthead voice from B&B*

Whhhhhh-oah, your mirror is a TV now.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Just replaced the ikea desk with a Room & Board Portica so this pic is a bit outdated. Not using my 104 Filco right now either; replaced it with same keyboard in tenkeyless size. Still getting used to it.
> 
> Cable management. I even shortened the cable on my surge protector.....


That is just beautiful!


----------



## Big-Pete

mine

DONT hate me the pc isnt on carpet its on a protective layer of cardboard. so it doesnt suck up my carpet!

but yeah cant get it all in the rooms 5.6m by 3.4m has a double bed in it and 2 subwoofers that you wont see in the pics







cos im boss at hiding them up!

oh and the seats proped against the window are out of my mates pug 107.

and i sit on the sofa not crouched at the chest of drawers! lol


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*
> 
> *Butthead voice from B&B*
> Whhhhhh-oah, your mirror is a TV now.


*Beavis voice*

Heh heh heh, mirrors rule!


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Beautiful, minamalistic setup!


Nothing minimalistic about that.


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Just replaced the ikea desk with a Room & Board Portica so this pic is a bit outdated. Not using my 104 Filco right now either; replaced it with same keyboard in tenkeyless size. Still getting used to it.


How do you find your Aeron? Any regrets?


----------



## Garyx24

I like simplicity.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> 
> 
> I like simplicity.


How are you liking that Apple keyboard? I honestly can't use chicklet keys on anything but a laptop. Using one of those full time at my desk would murder my fingers.


----------



## csm725

I love my Filco!


----------



## Jonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


I like this setup alot apart from the roll of toliet paper underneath the desk lol


----------



## kamikaze_

ROFL


----------



## Garyx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How are you liking that Apple keyboard? I honestly can't use chicklet keys on anything but a laptop. Using one of those full time at my desk would murder my fingers.


i love it,i prefer it over any other keyboards because it's small, it has a good tactical feel, and not loud like those mechanical ones.


----------



## csm725

Good tactical feel? Does it help you win wars? You might mean "tactile", and if so, that Apple feels like typing on a rock. No tactil feel whatsoever.


----------



## Garyx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Good tactical feel? Does it help you win wars? You might mean "tactile", and if so, that Apple feels like typing on a rock. No tactil feel whatsoever.


yea tactile my bad lmao. Idk, I just prefer it over so many other keyboards I've used. I've used G15, G110, G510, Razer Blackwidow, Saiteik Eclipse II and I still go back to this tiny apple wireless keyboard


----------



## csm725

Could be. I just can't stand the low travel. Still loving the idea of a tactical keyboard


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> I like this setup alot apart from the roll of toliet paper underneath the desk lol


Awesome setup in general, looks very clean. And I think the toilet paper idea is GENIUS!! I just personally don't care to have my garbage can next to me, rather keep the trash on the other side of the room.


----------



## raiderxx

Extra point for people who enjoy Moxie.


----------



## RushMore1205

rushmore mods lab finaly in place can start on my new builds

also some testing going to be done on 580s and 590s and new 560s:
































































testing how things are going to be looking in my GirlFriends build
i7, 560TI with 448core SLI
under water, just the cpu


----------



## csm725

Nice set up!
I see 3DMark running up there!


----------



## Markeh

I really wish I had the room for a setup like that in my workshop.


----------



## MICRON

Heres my gaming room and the ladys office!!! Going to replace my 24 with a 27 soon!









the din 001.JPG 1476k .JPG file


----------



## blooder11181

[quote name="raiderxx" url="/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/19290#post_15930630[IMG alt="IMG_8135.jpg"]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f41/raiderxx/IMG_8135.jpg[/IMG][/quote]
very cool oldies


----------



## The-Beast

I swear by triple monitor gaming.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> I like this setup alot apart from the roll of toliet paper underneath the desk lol


MAH! BAFFROOM! BAAAFFROOOOM!

(incase you arent sure what I am talking about... South Park WoW episode....)


----------



## baird gow

PC:

MOBO: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3

CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055T x6

GPU: Sapphire 5870

RAM: G Skill 2x4GB 8-8-8-24-1T

PSU: Corsair HX750W

RAID CONTROLLER: Dell Perc 6/i

HDD: 8x 1.5TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ST31500341AS 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s in RAID 6

EXTERANAL HDD, eSATA 1x 3TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ST33000651AS SY 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s, USB
2x 500GB Seagate Freeagent drives, USB 1x Portable Seagate Freeagent 500GB

CASE: Lian Li PC-Z70B
___________________________________________________________________________________________

Peripherals:

Monitors: 1x Dell U2410 (H-IPS), 2x E207WFP

Mouse: G9

Keyboard: G11

DAC/AMP: Audio-GD NFB-10ES

Headphones: HiFiMAN HE-6

Receiver: HK3390

Speakers: Energy RC-10

Since finals are over I finally had time to move from my old case to my new one. I went from

THIS: CM 690 modded


TO THIS Lian Li PC-Z70B (planning on cutting a window out side panel):







And cause I'm a Christmas type of guy, here is the small tree I bought for my 10'x10' room to make it smell nice.


----------



## kamikaze_

You definitely are proud of that build.








That's a good thing, it was a beauty and big drop to my outside life when I picked up on a job and got together a beast in 2008.


----------



## Chainspell

8 years ago i started 6 boxing ffxi. 2 years ago i stopped and have had 3 42inch TVs as my monitors, plus a 37 on the top. I have 2 i7 920 computers aside from my servers. im building my 3930k r4e rx360 32gb gtx480 sli, dual vertex 3 raid 0, 10tb hd.

It's almost done!









Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## The-Beast

So many keyboards that you started using keyboards to mount speakers.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> very cool oldies


Thanks!


----------



## pepejovi

...want.


----------



## chris-br

here's mine:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ok im really stumped on what desk to get, im selling my current 24" monitor , and getting 3 24" monitors but my current desk isnt gunna work, i was looking at the Walker Edison Soreno 3-Piece Corner Desk but that just isn't going to work with my 42" tv there, i need a plain flat top desk that can hold my three 24" monitors (will be getting a stand for them) and can also fit my rv03 under it please help me!

In Canada would be ++ so no duty
Preferably Black or Glass Top
Max Length 65", Max depth less the 38", like to keep height higher then 22"

My Current setup


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Is there any way you can move you'r tv to another wall to allow for a bigger desk?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> Is there any way you can move you'r tv to another wall to allow for a bigger desk?


i have dresser on the otherside of the tv and cant move it over to much more or a cant open my drawers, beds on the opposite wall of the tv... this is the best layout and i just need to make something work lol


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Ever think of mounting the TV? It would look nice, and provide you with so much more space so you can get any desk you please.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> Ever think of mounting the TV? It would look nice, and provide you with so much more space so you can get any desk you please.


even if it was mounted the cabinet with the xbox360's would still have no where to go


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> even if it was mounted the cabinet with the xbox360's would still have no where to go


If you get a larger table, mount the 42" screen and place the console on the table? Maybe put the 360 sideways under a monitor


----------



## Mugen87

Get the right size desk. Give a home in the desk.


----------



## Qu1ckset

well i actually decided to go with the xfx stand, so the l-shape desk is no good in my setup anyways just need a plain flat desk thats 65-67" long,Max depth less the 38", like to keep height higher then 22", with no drawers underneath as i will but my pc and drawers under it, i was just wondering if you guys had any good places to look


----------



## Chainspell

-Sent from my phone.


----------



## Evenger14

*Sorry if this is off topic, I'm currently on page 1880 so I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> New shot of the office... with newly resurrected Minecraft server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is all on the same circuit or not...


Just wondering where did you get this desk, and where could I pick one up?? I'd love to have one like it!

Thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> [quote name="raiderxx" url="/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/19290#post_15930630[IMG alt="IMG_8135.jpg"]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f41/raiderxx/IMG_8135.jpg[/IMG]


very cool oldies

[/quote]

@%#$&^#_) :O


----------



## BlackandDecker

Here's mine.


----------



## Crazydood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world


I love the DAOC poster, it`s Instant nostalgia.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Here's mine.
> *snip*


Why the re-post? I remember seeing that top photo a few months ago. Maybe it is a different photo, but nothing has been changed. The depressing underground slaughter house walls have not went away.


----------



## Evenger14

Hopefully will be getting a new chair for Christmas, and I might have a desk built by then, once the desk is built I'd have more room so I might get HAF 932 case to replace my CM 430, and I might get a third monitor too. All MIGHTS. Depending on the money situation at the time lol. I will need a car in four months too though. Gah, Computer upgrades or car.. Not a fair choice.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What screensaver is that? So trippy
> 
> 
> 
> this
Click to expand...

SolarWinds (also available for your phone on the Android Market).


----------



## xyeLz

Finally got my room basically done!

















































































Monitors are suspended using the Innovative 7500 LCD arms (aka the Ergomart SAA2718 - not to be confused with Ergotron). They're absolutely fantastic though I hardly ever move them.

To be honest, I'll keep the side light off or keep it on really low (it's a touch lamp and has three levels) because it's quite bright on the highest level. and I hardly ever use the TV either except for some NHL 12.







All the controllers are in my second drawer.

Sorry for no tripod on the dark shots either. They might be blurry.


----------



## kamikaze_

Another with the Rampage III Extreme and the 980X beast on water. Nice setup.


----------



## jellis142

xyeLz, your room is so... simple and warm







Not to mention the killer system.


----------



## henwyybwoi

i like your room setup xyelz


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Why the re-post? I remember seeing that top photo a few months ago. Maybe it is a different photo, but nothing has been changed. The depressing underground slaughter house walls have not went away.


Walls don't affect me 3DMark score, do they?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Walls don't affect me 3DMark score, do they?


rofl, what? This is a topic of room pictures, you posted just that and people give their opinions. But if you're here saying the walls won't matter because of 3DMark scores, you posted under the wrong thread. If it's all about 3DMark scores for you, then you are out of your league if you think that rig would compete against other top notch enthusiast. Sorry.









"Walls don't affect me 3DMark score" Nice Grammar/English by the way.

Press 1 for English
Press 2 to disconnect until you learn English.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Another with the Rampage III Extreme and the 980X beast on water. Nice setup.


Thanks! Next time I probably won't go all out but man nothing beats it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> xyeLz, your room is so... simple and warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the killer system.


Thanks jellis! That's exactly what I was going for haha. I love it in there come nighttime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> i like your room setup xyelz


Thanks dude!

Here's one that kinda shows the futon in perspective with the desk.


----------



## Drifto570

n/o


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> rushmore mods lab finaly in place can start on my new builds
> also some testing going to be done on 580s and 590s and new 560s:
> 
> SNIP
> 
> testing how things are going to be looking in my GirlFriends build
> i7, 560TI with 448core SLI
> under water, just the cpu


+rep!

You have given me the most amazing idea for my double garage!


----------



## Evenger14

XyeLz: Awesome setup!

Also,

I know this is a little off topic, but I was just wondering how you pronounce "Radeon"? I've heard it pronounced "Rad-e-on" and "Ray-de-on". I've always pronounced it "Ray-de-on" myself.


----------



## jedi304

I think it has always been Ray-de-on.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Here is my current setup. The only reason it is so clean is because I just moved back from college yesterday


----------



## Cyrilmak

My two new portals to Porn... Err I mean my two new Sexeh Dell Ultra Sharps. Yeah $800 well spent.

Edit: Ok I noticed that EVERY single thing at my "space" matches.... Right down to the Printer and Chair.... That's scary....


----------



## XSCounter

Everyone has this chair.. What's the name of it again?! I might wanna take back my newly purchased Marcus from IKEA and look for this one. Although I doubt I will find it in Russia...


----------



## Qu1ckset

man im having a really hard time finding a plain flat top desk, i need it to be 67"-70" inches long but the best i could find so far is 59"








http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S59865632/

can anyone help me?


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Everyone has this chair.. What's the name of it again?! I might wanna take back my newly purchased Marcus from IKEA and look for this one. Although I doubt I will find it in Russia...


I got mine from Staples about 3 years ago. It's a Lane. I spent $300 on it. Oddly enough I've noticed a lot of people use it, including the entire Star Gate SG -1 writer/producer staff. Which was cool.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> man im having a really hard time finding a plain flat top desk, i need it to be 67"-70" inches long but the best i could find so far is 59"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S59865632/
> can anyone help me?


Build it yourself









Or, I'm not sure what you need a table that long for or if it would work, but get 2 smaller ones?


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> I got mine from Staples about 3 years ago. It's a Lane. I spent $300 on it. Oddly enough I've noticed a lot of people use it, including the entire Star Gate SG -1 writer/producer staff. Which was cool.


Thanks but is there some code name for this chair? Coz when I search for Lane I get a lot of different furniture but not this chair..


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Thanks but is there some code name for this chair? Coz when I search for Lane I get a lot of different furniture but not this chair..


http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/chairs/product-prod2480004

I knew i remembered seeing it at office max


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/chairs/product-prod2480004
> I knew i remembered seeing it at office max


Thansk a lot! Problem is that I am not in the US so I have to look in the local shops.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Thansk a lot! Problem is that I am not in the US so I have to look in the local shops.


I found http://www.amenity-mebel.ru/state/AC:-1.201059657299/

Кресло Монтана looks very Similar to it but doesnt have Gray arm rest.

Edit: Doesn't Google.ru have google shopping? I tried but could not locate Google shopping on the page.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> 
> Bad picture but its all I have got of the old set up


Neat. I like it,


----------



## Qu1ckset

Before:










After:




































ps that chair is next to be replaced!


----------



## eagleeyematt

Very nice upgrade quckset!!


----------



## elzhi

i need to do something about the cable nest behind the monitor...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i need to do something about the cable nest behind the monitor...


i like the lighting, what kinda light is that?


----------



## Shiveron

Is that an HA-160 I see there?


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I found http://www.amenity-mebel.ru/state/AC:-1.201059657299/
> Кресло Монтана looks very Similar to it but doesnt have Gray arm rest.
> Edit: Doesn't Google.ru have google shopping? I tried but could not locate Google shopping on the page.


Thanks for the link. Yeah, there are similarities but the one you linked costs 4 times more than the original one which is sold in the US... Seriously, everything so cheap out there









We don't have Google Shopping (or w/e is the name), maybe some time later, don't know. But we have an alternative called Yandex Market (Yandex is russian alternative to Google), which works pretty well but I couldn't find this chair out there either using the same name as officemax.

Unlucky


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Is that an HA-160 I see there?


Yes.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Yeah, there are similarities but the one you linked costs 4 times more than the original one which is sold in the US... Seriously, everything so cheap out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have Google Shopping (or w/e is the name), maybe some time later, don't know. But we have an alternative called Yandex Market (Yandex is russian alternative to Google), which works pretty well but I couldn't find this chair out there either using the same name as officemax.
> Unlucky


Search for Serta see if you can find Serta chairs. That's the brand the chair is


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Search for Serta see if you can find Serta chairs. That's the brand the chair is


Tried.. No luck. Could only find Serta sofas.. But thanks anyway


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*












I _have_ to do something like that. That looks amazing.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> man im having a really hard time finding a plain flat top desk, i need it to be 67"-70" inches long but the best i could find so far is 59"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S59865632/
> can anyone help me?


This is going to maybe sound kind of bad...but I needed something similar a while back, ended up checking out the dining room tables section at Ikea on got a table with a leaf in it so I could have a smaller desk or a larger desk.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> This is going to maybe sound kind of bad...but I needed something similar a while back, ended up checking out the dining room tables section at Ikea on got a table with a leaf in it so I could have a smaller desk or a larger desk.


i end up sticking with the bigger ikea vika amon table top
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50121453/


----------



## henwyybwoi

i see all of you guys with your neat furniture and all and it makes me more and more jealous x] makes me want to get some ikea furniture.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i end up sticking with the bigger ikea vika amon table top
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50121453/


Not bad, I actually like that a lot


----------



## Lifeshield

Asus M4A79XTD Evo AMD 770 AM3
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition @4ghz
Zalman CNPS10X Performa
XFX HD 6870 1 GB (buying another next year)
Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB) DDR3
500 GB Western Digital SATA-II HDD
2TB Western Digital Elements External HDD (not connected)
Samsung S222A DVD +/-RW 22x Dual Layer
Corsair 850W CMPSU-850TXUK
Antec Nine Hundred Case
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 BIT
Razer Copperhead Mouse
Steelseries AION Limited Edition Mousemat
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard
Xbox 360 Control Pad
Acer GD245HQ 24" Monitor
Acer G245HQ 24" Monitor (buying another next year)
Harman Kardon Soundstick III 2.1 Speakers

Advent AW10 Wireless A4 Printer
Epson Stylus OFFICE B1100 A3 Printer (connected but not in view)


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i need to do something about the cable nest behind the monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> i like the lighting, what kinda light is that?
Click to expand...

http://www.energysmart.co.uk/categories/Multi-Colour-Ambient-Light-LED%27s-%252b-Remote-Control/

(for my 27" monitor i used 3x15 LED "tubes")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Is that an HA-160 I see there?


its the HA-160*D* (AMP & *D*AC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _have_ to do something like that. That looks amazing.
Click to expand...

it really helps at night, so much easier on the eyes.


----------



## chuxanator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/
> Here's mine... Probably will get lost in this thread but that's OK. Let me know what you think. Some are hi-res shots and some are just phone pictures... Photography is not my thing.


Anyone know what that lighting is called (behind couch and monitor) and where can I get one of those


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuxanator*
> 
> Anyone know what that lighting is called (behind couch and monitor) and where can I get one of those


your avatar scares me.


----------



## chuxanator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chuxanator*
> 
> Anyone know what that lighting is called (behind couch and monitor) and where can I get one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your avatar scares me.
Click to expand...

You're not the first one to say that actually lol


----------



## longroadtrip

@chuxanator...Ikea makes LED lighting that looks like that...it's called Dioder.

Dioder multi-color LED lighting


----------



## chuxanator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> @chuxanator...Ikea makes LED lighting that looks like that...it's called Dioder.
> 
> Dioder multi-color LED lighting


+1


----------



## Tangoseal

Okay here is my setup. With the lights on.

42" Panny Plasma 3d going up behind the 3 Asus IPS displays (the eyefinitized rig). Waiting on shipping muhahahaha

I also have Bias lighting which is not turned on right now and my camera sucks at lower light photos. Ill post a better one later.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuxanator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tduckro*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627961568937/show/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/m5jfn/three_months_after_moving_in_i_think_i_am_finished/%5B/URL
Click to expand...


----------



## yann3804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i need to do something about the cable nest behind the monitor...


LCD2 vs K702...


----------



## konoii




----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps that chair is next to be replaced!


Hey i got a question for you. First off nice setup i like it, but i was curious about one of your photos. You have one where it shows your dresser and ontop of it a glass cabnet looking thing that has your xbox and stuff in it. CAn you by chance tell me where you got that at? Im looking for something similar to do to my room and a cabnet like that would perfect....


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> Hey i got a question for you. First off nice setup i like it, but i was curious about one of your photos. You have one where it shows your dresser and ontop of it a glass cabnet looking thing that has your xbox and stuff in it. CAn you by chance tell me where you got that at? Im looking for something similar to do to my room and a cabnet like that would perfect....


sorry i dont know where it came from, its pretty old my uncle gave it to me


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Added some nice rope lighting to mine. What do you guys think? And yes, that desk is large. It's about 23 feet/ish long.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Added some nice rope lighting to mine. What do you guys think? And yes, that desk is large. It's about 23 feet/ish long.


Not bad at all








to blue for me tho LOL


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Added some nice rope lighting to mine. What do you guys think? And yes, that desk is large. It's about 23 feet/ish long.
> _
> *Snip*_


Love the blue. I got 36' of blue lights for Christmas haha







They are a bit more blue/greenish than yours though.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Added some nice rope lighting to mine. What do you guys think? And yes, that desk is large. It's about 23 feet/ish long.
> _
> *Snip*_
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blue. I got 36' of blue lights for Christmas haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bit more blue/greenish than yours though.
Click to expand...

I had the same problem. Are they white lights and the tube itself is blue in color? If so that is the reason why. Try and look for ones that have a clear tube and the bulbs being blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to blue for me tho LOL


what do you think about the layout of this site?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what do you think about the layout of this site?


What do you mean?


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Could anyone recommend me some method to hang speakers. I have some big bookshelf speakers and i want to get a third monitor but the speakers take too much room so i'm gonna mount em on the wall.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> Could anyone recommend me some method to hang speakers. I have some big bookshelf speakers and i want to get a third monitor but the speakers take too much room so i'm gonna mount em on the wall.


I like to use a semi small hinge sorta like this...



That way I can still get to the back of it, plus I don't have to worry about rattling it off the wall (and onto my head)...


----------



## SDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> Could anyone recommend me some method to hang speakers. I have some big bookshelf speakers and i want to get a third monitor but the speakers take too much room so i'm gonna mount em on the wall.


I use these to hang my surrounds.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I like to use a semi small hinge sorta like this...
> 
> That way I can still get to the back of it, plus I don't have to worry about rattling it off the wall (and onto my head)...


Let's hope he doesn't use ones as rusty as those...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Let's hope he doesn't use ones as rusty as those...


That's goggle images for ya...


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world


just gonna say this..:

UBER FREAKING JEALOUS...

That is all..









Give ya 20$ for the laser printer in the bottom corner of the picture







LOL


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> I had the same problem. Are they white lights and the tube itself is blue in color? If so that is the reason why. Try and look for ones that have a clear tube and the bulbs being blue.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they are, so I think I will return them and find some that are more of a true blue. I hate asking for reciepts of gifts like that though, makes me feel bad. I also I got a new office chair but its too small and feels like it is falling apart so taking that back. Once I get my desk built and the gift returnes straightend out it will look pretty cool, I hope.

Also got a new printer, and a plasma globe to add when I get my desk finished. I got a kindle fire too, and I wish they made a dock for it so I could set it in the dock and have it on my desk like that but oh well.

Sent from my new Kindle Fire!


----------



## Garyx24

hii


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*


info on that chair please?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*


I want to love MacBooks but the name Apple just stops me from doing that.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I want to love MacBooks but the name Apple just stops me from doing that.


^^LOL.. I know some folks that have had crapples and have had to come back to the dark side due to quality issues with the crapple. Mainly with their lack of warranty support. But then again when you have people spending an extra 500$ in the crapple tax you can be choosey on what you want to cover in your warranties.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Crapple... lolz... I'll post my room later.... just got a new mini kegorator for xmas! haha


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ^^LOL.. I know some folks that have had crapples and have had to come back to the dark side due to quality issues with the crapple. Mainly with their lack of warranty support. But then again when you have people spending an extra 500$ in the crapple tax you can be choosey on what you want to cover in your warranties.


At least we have Asus, Lenovo, and Acer.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ^^LOL.. I know some folks that have had crapples and have had to come back to the dark side due to quality issues with the crapple. *Mainly with their lack of warranty support.* But then again when you have people spending an extra 500$ in the crapple tax you can be choosey on what you want to cover in your warranties.


I'll leave these here just to let you feel stupid.

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/Consumer_Reports_Dont_Buy_the_Extended_Warranty_Unless_Its_AppleCare/

http://www.macworld.com/article/160089/2011/05/apple_laptops_dominate_consumer_reports_rankings.html


----------



## Ratjack




----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reberto*
> 
> I'll leave these here just to let you feel stupid.
> http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/Consumer_Reports_Dont_Buy_the_Extended_Warranty_Unless_Its_AppleCare/
> http://www.macworld.com/article/160089/2011/05/apple_laptops_dominate_consumer_reports_rankings.html


I don't feel stupid. I don't own any crapple's, so I'm good. Besides I believe the extended warranty things are kinda worthless, especially for consumer electronics. 90% of the times its cheaper to send it for recycling and buy a new one than to box it up, ship it back, wait months on end, then likely get denied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Info on the chair PLEASE! I've been looking at getting a new desk chair


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reberto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ^^LOL.. I know some folks that have had crapples and have had to come back to the dark side due to quality issues with the crapple. *Mainly with their lack of warranty support.* But then again when you have people spending an extra 500$ in the crapple tax you can be choosey on what you want to cover in your warranties.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave these here just to let you feel stupid.
> 
> http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/Consumer_Reports_Dont_Buy_the_Extended_Warranty_Unless_Its_AppleCare/
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/160089/2011/05/apple_laptops_dominate_consumer_reports_rankings.html
Click to expand...

http://www.macgasm.net/2011/12/27/apple-fined-12-million-misleading-warranties-italy/


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> I don't feel stupid. I don't own any crapple's, so I'm good. Besides I believe the extended warranty things are kinda worthless, especially for consumer electronics. 90% of the times its cheaper to send it for recycling and buy a new one than to box it up, ship it back, wait months on end, then likely get denied.
> Info on the chair PLEASE! I've been looking at getting a new desk chair


its a true innovations chair I picked up from Costco. Its 179.99 and I believe it is only available at costco. I love the chair. It goes very low which is hard to find with a desk chair and it is very wide. It has good lumbar support and I can sit it in for a long period of time. If you have a costco near you, you should go and sit in it and see what you think of it.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> its a true innovations chair I picked up from Costco. Its 179.99 and I believe it is only available at costco. I love the chair. It goes very low which is hard to find with a desk chair and it is very wide. It has good lumbar support and I can sit it in for a long period of time. If you have a costco near you, you should go and sit in it and see what you think of it.


i do so happen to have a costco near me.. just no membership







Hmm... thanks for the info!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> i do so happen to have a costco near me.. just no membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... thanks for the info!


go in and when they want to see a card just say your going to the pharmacy. I dont think you have to have a membership to go to the pharmacy. Then if you like the chair maybe you can get a friend that has a membership to go in with you so you can buy it.


----------



## Ghooble

Took out the pink boxes since the pic. But thar be it


----------



## Warblade31

I love how people bash on apple only to discover they dont own one. If people want to pay more money for something they can get for less then its their right too. Who are we to bash on peoples laptop choices. People pay extra money all the time on cars, homes, and groceries that they can find for cheaper some where else. If I had the money I would get an iMac and a Macbook pro in a heartbeat even though I could build a better PC.

I walked into an apple store the other day to see why people we willing to pay so much for something they could get for less and I got it. Its not about hardware for these people its about the look, feel, and style of an apple product. I have to admit when I was playing with an iMac I actually found myself liking it. I then had an internal argument with myself about how my PC at home was more powerful then what was standing before me but its not about hardware for apple users its just about a certain style that they like.

Sorry about the post. I'm not trying to start something but the poor guy posts up his desk to show it off. Then people focus on the laptop and post up articles relating to something that just silly. Every company out there has bad customer support and warranties. Look at Razer, Asus, and XFX threads they all have unhappy users.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> Then people focus on the laptop and post up articles relating to something that just silly. Every company out there has bad customer support and warranties. Look at Razer, *Asus*, and XFX threads they all have unhappy users.


wut


----------



## We Gone

Few upgrades


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Few upgrades












holy crap son! your's, her's, the kiddo's? LOL


----------



## jellis142

A system in each corner, connected by another system.

You are amazing.


----------



## e911

I just noticed, hes got good taste in cases on that middle pc, if that is indeed a thermaltake amor case


----------



## Wiremaster

According to his signature, the two on the left are Antec 900s.


----------



## e911

ah boy i feel like a dolt. Last time i clicked one of those, it crashed chrome







I don't click on them anymore


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> wut


The V formula board for the new AMD Chip had issues with it before they fixed them (at least I hope they did) and lots of people where posting up things on newegg and here about how unhappy they were and to avoid buying it till they addressed the issues.


----------



## chris.b

here is mine


----------



## XSCounter

Neat







I like!


----------



## chris.b

thanks  mouse pad is missing because I was washing it


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> wut


Yes it's true.

Asus does have unhappy users. I was an unhappy user for Asus since the Asus 680i mobo not overclocking 200mhz for me. They said "It runs as advertised" bull ****.

Didn't buy an Asus mobo for about 3 years... boycott is over, have an Asus monitor and Asus mobo again that I love.... now getting Sandy Bridge and getting Asus Maximus 4


----------



## e911

I haven't used an Asus board since 2005 when my last board's capacitors decided to blow 60 days after I bought the board. Asus told me to get bent when I called them for a replacement because they said the only way they would have blown would have been because I sent too much voltage to the board.. Hmm.. funny, seeing how that same PSU worked on my second motherboard just fine until I upgraded in 2006

Only Asus product I have now is a slim dvd writer and it's only because they had no others in stock, and I made them price match + 10% off..


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris.b*
> 
> here is mine


Love the warm colors of the desk and walls. Is that table Ikea?


----------



## chris.b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> Love the warm colors of the desk and walls. Is that table Ikea?


Yeap from Ikea its the galant with 2 extra rounded edges.


----------



## Qu1ckset

its funny half the nice stuff in here including my desk is from ikea LOL


----------



## chris.b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> its funny half the nice stuff in here including my desk is from ikea LOL


well its cheap and good and you dont need to think twice if you want to replace something or when a fashion changes


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris.b*
> 
> well its cheap and good and you dont need to think twice if you want to replace something or when a fashion changes


i looked EVERYWHERE for a desk around 70" and had almost no luck, you can even look threw my posts a dew pages back look for help, then the ikea god came and i found one at ikea







, so as for what i found ikea was the only play who had a flat top desk over 59" which is perfect for eyefinity


----------



## xion

Where are some of you getting the awesome Nvidia, intel, ATI, and AMD posters?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Where are some of you getting the awesome Nvidia, intel, ATI, and AMD posters?


haha the quote in your sig is awesome!


----------



## Deano12345

Gonna get a Galant in a few weeks but this is how my setup looks at the moment !


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Where are some of you getting the awesome Nvidia, intel, ATI, and AMD posters?


I want to know too!! Been surfing ebay and not finding any good quality ones!


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Added some nice rope lighting to mine. What do you guys think? And yes, that desk is large. It's about 23 feet/ish long.


JESUS MOTHER of moses! That's AWESOME!! Never thought of using rope light like that. How long of a set do you have under there?!


----------



## Evenger14

Got nice new desk chair from staples, and I got new lights that are an awesome shade of blue. Still only 1/3 of the way done with the desk though. Hoping to complete it before next year, only I'm worried I wont be able to get it stained the color I want. Ill post a pic once I get it done and get my computer setup on it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> 
> Gonna get a Galant in a few weeks but this is how my setup looks at the moment !


where did you get that little big planet headphone holder!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> where did you get that little big planet headphone holder!


Picked him up in a game shop over here for €20. I have the box around here somewhere, his official name is 'Sackboy controller holder'. They can be gotten on some sites for around £20


----------



## Warblade31

For all you Nintendo lovers out there. They have a Mario version of this.


----------



## ak89




----------



## chris.b

How sturdy are the figures ? my cleaning lady is not that careful and tends to drop things.. today she dropped my galaxy tab while cleaning -_- thank god i have carpet in my room


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris.b*
> 
> How sturdy are the figures ? my cleaning lady is not that careful and tends to drop things.. today she dropped my galaxy tab while cleaning -_- thank god i have carpet in my room


Why the heck would you have a cleaning lady, anyways?


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*
> 
> [/URL]
> What can't been seen is the Polk t15 Bookshelf speakers and 700w 12" sub, let me say that playing battlefield with this sound setup is unreal.


Is that a RX-V365?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why the heck would you have a cleaning lady, anyways?


To clean?

I have one in my College house and it's super awesome.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> To clean?
> 
> I have one in my College house and it's super awesome.


It would be pretty awesome to have someone wipe for me too, but I choose to better my financial portfolio, not be lazy, and clean up after myself.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> For all you Nintendo lovers out there. They have a Mario version of this.


Meh. Gimme a luma or Yoshi and I'll get it.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89*


Britney Spears much? lol


----------



## kamikaze_

Someone is obsessed...


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris.b*
> 
> How sturdy are the figures ? my cleaning lady is not that careful and tends to drop things.. today she dropped my galaxy tab while cleaning -_- thank god i have carpet in my room


Pretty stable TBH. Mine came with a clear plastic base that attaches to his feet, but even without that, they weight enough to stand up no problems. I wouldnt worry about if he got dropped either, its put together pretty good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Meh. Gimme a luma or Yoshi and I'll get it.


There is a Yoshi around the size of my figure, seen it a while back, not designed to hold anything though (as in his hands arent outstretched)


----------



## Warblade31

Try thinkgeek.com for a yoshi character. Depending on the type of headphones you have you might be able to hang it off of him.


----------



## chris.b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why the heck would you have a cleaning lady, anyways?


because its cheap and I prefer to have some free time instead of cleaning on my spare hours


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> Its not about hardware for these people its about the look, feel, and style of an apple product. I have to admit when I was playing with an iMac I actually found myself liking it. I then had an internal argument with myself about how my PC at home was more powerful then what was standing before me but its not about hardware for apple users its just about a certain style that they like.


Exactly. And to add to it, until recently there hasn't been many other competitors that were using aluminum or even steel for that matter. They all used plastic which just looks and feels cheap. Where as all Apple products are aluminum, solid builds, and stylish.

And to stay somewhat on topic;

Old dark picture with older camera, needs updating but still same basic setup as I have now...


----------



## BillOhio

I pay $500 a month to live at the Harbourfront in Toronto... and those 5 bills include utilities, internet and a cleaning lady.

I like the indignation about wasteful spending when it's coming from a guy running 1 580 on an 850W psu and a 1 24" monitor.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I pay $500 a month to live at the Harbourfront in Toronto... and those 5 bills include utilities, internet and a cleaning lady.
> I like the indignation about wasteful spending when it's coming from a guy running 1 580 on an 850W psu and a 1 24" monitor.


$500!!! are you serious how big is your place!?!?! you have me so interested... pm sent


----------



## Astonished




----------



## chris.b

nice curtain! lol. Dont you get blinded by the light behind the monitor?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I pay $500 a month to live at the Harbourfront in Toronto... and those 5 bills include utilities, internet and a cleaning lady.
> I like the indignation about wasteful spending when it's coming from a guy running 1 580 on an 850W psu and a 1 24" monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> $500!!! are you serious how big is your place!?!?! you have me so interested... pm sent


I am interested too since I am most likely moving to the big T.O.


----------



## Evenger14

Not my computer but in the same room, and I just got the lights put up. I think it could definitely use another strand of lights behind the TV. Its also a little brighter in person.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*


NICE! never thought bout doing that. I'd love to get a third monitor and do that to it. looks handy as heck!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> $500!!! are you serious how big is your place!?!?! you have me so interested... pm sent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I am interested too since I am most likely moving to the big T.O.


I fell into a sublet downtown. I'm renting a 2nd bedroom in a Co-Op from a woman whose son had been staying here before. This basically means my rent becomes 'found money' to her and all of a sudden I'm living in down town TO for 5 bills a month (utilities, net, and cleaning lady included). Here's a shot of the room and the pics are all within a few blocks of the apartment.

Also, I was able to build the desk out of spare cabinet tops left over from work. So my investment there is $30 for the Ikea table legs.


----------



## eduardmc

nothing crazy but is ok


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new Year
My New RiG
http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/skyn3t_ocn/BX5aDSpeakerStands/cristmasscout.jpg


----------



## SickStew

Not as good as some OCN'er but this is My Man Lab.

My best work is achieved in this very room.

Escape from the other half room.


----------



## BillOhio

^ How do the ladies treat you when you're wearing Le Male?


----------



## SickStew

LOL the other half got that stuff for me for xmas.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I pay $500 a month to live at the Harbourfront in Toronto... and those 5 bills include utilities, internet and a cleaning lady.
> I like the indignation about wasteful spending when it's coming from a guy running 1 580 on an 850W psu and a 1 24" monitor.


I pay $650 a month, not including utilities, cable, internet. Total equals up to about $1000 a month and my cleaning lady is my wife.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> nothing crazy but is ok


This chair is very popular on OCN, I see. lol


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> nothing crazy but is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chair is very popular on OCN, I see. lol
Click to expand...

What is it


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> What is it


Is the osgood chair from staples. Goes on sale every now and then in staples for around $50-$80.

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Osgood-Bonded-Leather-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_923523?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Shopping-_-Furniture%3EManagers_Chairs-_-923523-21076


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Is the osgood chair from staples. Goes on sale every now and then in staples for around $50-$80.
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Osgood-Bonded-Leather-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_923523?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Shopping-_-Furniture%3EManagers_Chairs-_-923523-21076


ive seen those. They are comfy!! The price.. not so comfy LOL


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ive seen those. They are comfy!! The price.. not so comfy LOL


Wait on the deals, not to long ago like 3 weeks ago they had it for $55.


----------



## e911

I've been shopping for a new chair. Guess I will wait for it to go on special


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89*


That's.....a lot of Brittney


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> JESUS MOTHER of moses! That's AWESOME!! Never thought of using rope light like that. How long of a set do you have under there?!


Sorry for the late reply.

I bought it at Walmart: Link

It's 12 feet, which is a tad bit shorter than I wanted it (I had to shorten it a bit on each side), but it all worked out.

Here is a picture underneath.


----------



## e911

how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build


Could use velcro or double sided tape, from what i see.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Is the osgood chair from staples. Goes on sale every now and then in staples for around $50-$80.
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Osgood-Bonded-Leather-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_923523?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Shopping-_-Furniture%3EManagers_Chairs-_-923523-21076


Osgood? Seems to me like someone was trying to type Isgood but accidentally hit the o key


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build


I have the same lights from Walmart









I just held mine to my desk with tie wraps.

Same photo I posted before. I just added an ambient LED strip to the back of my monitor yesterday.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build


They come with little plastic latches with small screws (assuming you are buying the one I have).

It simply screws underneath, and it has sort of like a 2-sided claw grip that it snaps into.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Osgood? Seems to me like someone was trying to type Isgood but accidentally hit the o key


That's clean. I like it.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build


Looks like he drilled holes in the supports and ran it through them


----------



## metalmania31

Here's my latest "Command Center". LOL.


----------



## pjBSOD

I really wish I had a camera, taking pictures of your battlestation with a webcam is hell.

Here's the best I could get given the circumstances:


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have the same lights from Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just held mine to my desk with tie wraps.
> Same photo I posted before. I just added an ambient LED strip to the back of my monitor yesterday.


Get rid of those crappy logitech z5500. For gaming get yourself good pair of headphones like the ad700 or akg q701, go 2.1 for your audio. 2 good bookshelf, an amp (or receiver $50-$70 ebay) and a sub like the polk sw10, f12 etc or something cheap. After getting rid of my logitech and doing this now i remember how much i hate logitech speakers.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Get rid of those crappy logitech z5500. For gaming get yourself good pair of headphones like the ad700 or akg q701, go 2.1 for your audio. 2 good bookshelf, an amp (or receiver $50-$70 ebay) and a sub like the polk sw10, f12 etc or something cheap. After getting rid of my logitech and doing this now i remember how much i hate logitech speakers.


There is nothing wrong with those speakers.... not everyone just uses their speakers for 'gaming' we use them for other stuff too.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I really wish I had a camera, taking pictures of your battlestation with a webcam is hell.
> Here's the best I could get given the circumstances:


Ugh, all your monitors are at different heights.
That would kill me.
Funny story, When I bought my 3 and set them up. One was literately 2-3mms taller than the other two..
I returned it and got another one.
Just for you E-Peen


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have the same lights from Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just held mine to my desk with tie wraps.
> Same photo I posted before. I just added an ambient LED strip to the back of my monitor yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of those crappy logitech z5500. For gaming get yourself good pair of headphones like the ad700 or akg q701, go 2.1 for your audio. 2 good bookshelf, an amp (or receiver $50-$70 ebay) and a sub like the polk sw10, f12 etc or something cheap. After getting rid of my logitech and doing this now i remember how much i hate logitech speakers.
Click to expand...

Ewww no. 5.1 > headphones any day, regardless of not being top notch 5.1. No, they're not amazing in COMPARISON to other sets, but they ARE amazing, even more so at the $100 I paid for them. I have a Boston Acoustics setup in the living room that I occasionally hook my PC up to when I really want good sound. The Z5500 is fine for gaming.


----------



## Ceej

I love my Z-5500s, I've had them for years. I have a Sennheiser Xense headset and Shure SRH840s, but in a small room the Z-5500s are great. No room for huge high-end speakers.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> nothing crazy but is ok


what is that little black box your headphones are hooked into? small amp? i'm still new to the expensive headset setups so im trying to learn lol

I think it's a fiio e9? or e9i.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Here's my inner sanctum:


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Here's my inner sanctum:


may i come up and borrow the glass and beverage beside it? lol. setup is clean man, I approve.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> may i come up and borrow the glass and beverage beside it? lol. setup is clean man, I approve.


LOL, any time. I often have one or another fine brew at my desk.


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, any time. I often have one or another fine brew at my desk.










VO & OJ Here


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

i've honestly never touched any alcohol, im nearing 30... sigh. lol smh.


----------



## intelman

My new watercooling stuff I got for Christmas


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> i've honestly never touched any alcohol, im nearing 30... sigh. lol smh.


Don't feel bad, I've never consumed alcohol either. Barring one time in second grade.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> 
> 
> My new watercooling stuff I got for Christmas


pretty brave to set that on top of the glass like that.. My tower weighs too much to safely sit on the desk ;(


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Ugh, all your monitors are at different heights.
> That would kill me.
> Funny story, When I bought my 3 and set them up. One was literately 2-3mms taller than the other two..
> I returned it and got another one.
> Just for you E-Peen
> *snip*


That is totally alright, I'm the same way


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Ugh, all your monitors are at different heights.
> That would kill me.


The left and right monitors are the same height, but the center monitor is taller than the left and right. I tried placing the left and right on books, but they're still not leveled. I have to measure and I guess make a piece of wood to for each monitor to stand them on. It doesn't bother me currently, but I will take care of it eventually.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*


I was thinking about getting two RX360's and making a push/pull radiator mount or box like that. /inspired


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> 
> 
> My new watercooling stuff I got for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty brave to set that on top of the glass like that.. My tower weighs too much to safely sit on the desk ;(
Click to expand...

I have the same desk. The glass is fairly thick. I have an old NZXT Trinity case (steel and aluminum) sitting on mine along with my monitor, router, bookshelf speakers etc and it is 100% stable.My case alone has to weigh around 30lbs. No desk wobble or anything.


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*


Wouldn't the sound be really 1 sided with that setup seeing that you have a big tower speaker but only on one side?


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Wouldn't the sound be really 1 sided with that setup seeing that you have a big tower speaker but only on one side?


That big speaker is actually for my tv.. TV is setup right next to my computer desk


----------



## Hollowpb40

what desk is that might I ask? been looking for a glass desk that isn't crazy long like others


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ewww no. 5.1 > headphones any day, regardless of not being top notch 5.1. No, they're not amazing in COMPARISON to other sets, but they ARE amazing, even more so at the $100 I paid for them. I have a Boston Acoustics setup in the living room that I occasionally hook my PC up to when I really want good sound. The Z5500 is fine for gaming.


Really? What headphones have you used? and as we only have two ears headphones can do a pretty damn good job with imaging, especially open cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> what is that little black box your headphones are hooked into? small amp? i'm still new to the expensive headset setups so im trying to learn lol
> I think it's a fiio e9? or e9i.


fiio e9, it is a great value amp but if your looking for a truley great bargin check out the Objective2, its DIY but is a very very good bang for buck amp


----------



## tompsonn

Mobile camera, plus I can't take pictures, but here


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Mobile camera, plus I can't take pictures, but here


You need better audio


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> You need better audio


You're not wrong!


----------



## jellis142

E, I remember you asking how 5850's would perform across 3 displays... how are they holding up? Curiosity killed me when I saw them!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Here's my inner sanctum:


are those klipsch speakers? did they come with wall mounts? i'm looking for wall mounts for my klipsch..


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> are those klipsch speakers? did they come with wall mounts? i'm looking for wall mounts for my klipsch..


Yep, ProMedia 5.1s, non-Ultra. They didn't come with wall mounts. I got mine at klipsch.com a while back, but they apparently don't sell them anymore and they are nigh impossible to find else where. They simply screw into the bottom of the satellites, so there might be a different brand that would work. If push comes to shove, you can do what I used to do and put tiny shelves on the walls for the speakers to sit on.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> how do you have it attached on the underside? this has given me an idea for my new desk build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he drilled holes in the supports and ran it through them
Click to expand...

No drilling, the holes in the supports where already there. I just used the clips that came with it.

Mind you, you can't get this kind of desk anywhere. My Dad owns a business (modular furniture) for the state of CA (in case anyone was wondering).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberbeat

I need to clean mine :s

Just reinstalled windows on the HP on the right, the HDD died








The mac on the left was being used for IRC, off screen to the left is my EeePC which i am preparing to be used as a CarPC, then to the right is my mate playing on his HP, same as the one on my desk, but the i5 Model









I was trying to play BF2, but it doesn't like my resolution









]


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> what is that little black box your headphones are hooked into? small amp? i'm still new to the expensive headset setups so im trying to learn lol
> I think it's a fiio e9? or e9i.


Fiio E9 amp. headphones are the AKG Q701 (best headphones i had for gaming, soundstage is amazing) with this headphones you'll need an amp like this


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej*
> 
> I love my Z-5500s, I've had them for years. I have a Sennheiser Xense headset and Shure SRH840s, but in a small room the Z-5500s are great. No room for huge high-end speakers.


If you get the z-5500 for less than $150 is a good deal (not great). The problem with the z-5500 or any logitech speaker is their sound frequencies, Their satellites are crap without tweeter and no real midbass crossover to high. You end up with a sub that sound to darn punchier and muddy because the speaker cannot produce good midbass. with $150 to $200 you can build a 2.1 system MUCH better sounding which u'll enjoy much more. And if you have the 5.1 setup, headphone will give you much more better surround sound for gaming and movie. I regret using the logitech z-5500 for 5 years cause i now realize everything i have been missing.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have the same desk. The glass is fairly thick. I have an old NZXT Trinity case (steel and aluminum) sitting on mine along with my monitor, router, bookshelf speakers etc and it is 100% stable.My case alone has to weigh around 30lbs. No desk wobble or anything.


I have a glass top L Shaped desk as well.. I just dont trust the glass LOL 3000-5000$ computer vs a 200$ desk.. hmmm LOL


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


+1 rep for gerneral awesomness


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yep, ProMedia 5.1s, non-Ultra. They didn't come with wall mounts. I got mine at klipsch.com a while back, but they apparently don't sell them anymore and they are nigh impossible to find else where. They simply screw into the bottom of the satellites, so there might be a different brand that would work. If push comes to shove, you can do what I used to do and put tiny shelves on the walls for the speakers to sit on.


I hate to ask a really ******ed question from a n00b, but how in the world did you use non-computer speakers with your system? I've been looking to go to a 7.1 system but there are no bundles like the logitech's available. Of course this means I'll have to upgrade my sound card to something like thisNewegg Fatality soundcard but I guess I just don't understand how you were able to make them work. I live not far from klipsch's offices and I like their speakers


----------



## Antarctica32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> My gaming utopias away from the harsh, cruel reality of the real world


This might be a little weird, but I have the same desk in pic 1, I have the same Compaq nc6400, same router, I even have the same printer. And in the 2nd pic I have the same star wars poster (1st one). Where did you get that nvidia poster? I need more art.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadBan*
> 
> Here is my computer room. The pc is my first modded case. I have been meaning to post the pics, but just haven't gotten around to it.


That is awesome. Like a little nerd cave


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

e911 - You need either a sound card with the right jacks, or a receiver such as these .

I have an Asus Xonar DX sound card with m-audio BX5a 70 watt active studio monitors hooked up via a left-right 3.5mm-2x rca adapter then each speaker uses a rca-1/4" TRS cord. Next upgrade for me will probably be a nice receiver and a sub so I can configure a room that works for my computer as well as a mini theater for my 42".


----------



## e911

ah very well, thank you









*ninja edit: nice lotus. thats not an evora is it?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Unfortunately It's not mine haha. Just found a picture with a storm-trooper driving a lotus.









Although I could afford the payments for one, at 19 working for the state making as much as or more than my friends parents do including my mom. A degree is still my main priority... Even though I may spend a little to much on my rig haha.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> I hate to ask a really ******ed question from a n00b, but how in the world did you use non-computer speakers with your system? I've been looking to go to a 7.1 system but there are no bundles like the logitech's available. Of course this means I'll have to upgrade my sound card to something like thisNewegg Fatality soundcard but I guess I just don't understand how you were able to make them work. I live not far from klipsch's offices and I like their speakers


They actually are computer speakers, Klipsch ProMedia THX 5.1, with the amp built into the sub woofer. Klipsch discontinued them in '03.

Hairy Yak said it, you need a sound card with an optical out, a receiver/decoder, satellites and a sub woofer.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> I need to clean mine :s
> Just reinstalled windows on the HP on the right, the HDD died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mac on the left was being used for IRC, off screen to the left is my EeePC which i am preparing to be used as a CarPC, then to the right is my mate playing on his HP, same as the one on my desk, but the i5 Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to play BF2, but it doesn't like my resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


There is a widescreen fix for that, I don't remember where but it'd be worth some time Googling


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> There is a widescreen fix for that, I don't remember where but it'd be worth some time Googling


Sweet, I didn't know that!
I was about to play, then saw that and gave up. Will do a search for it now


----------



## metalmania31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> That is awesome. Like a little nerd cave


Wow, you're still rocking the CRT.


----------



## kiwiasian

I would like to suggest to you all to consider investing in some electrical conduit...
It's about $4 per 5 ft at Home Depot and it makes your wall wiring look 425789135498x cleaner and sexier


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> I would like to suggest to you all to consider investing in some electrical conduit...
> It's about $4 per 5 ft at Home Depot and it makes your wall wiring look 425789135498x cleaner and sexier


Is that like a custom digital photo frame? If it is, more info please.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Is that like a custom digital photo frame? If it is, more info please.


It is custom made, but not digital. Bought two sheets of 24" x 17" acrylic and sandwiched a printed photo in the center, secured with four stainless steel standoff mounts. Placed a light behind and ran electrical wiring down the conduit, connected to a switch I hid under my desk.


----------



## KazeSim

What kind of sofa was that in the first post? You only showed a small corner. Also, nice setup overall.


----------



## Hellish

*Video*









*Pictures*


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> *Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*]


GOOD GOD MAN! Can I have a few sprouts off your money tree? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:thumb:


----------



## snoball

Hellish, I need a new pair of jeans after that, that room is beautiful bro. Only problem is the MW3 Xbox, 360 on its own is fine, but WHY MW3?


----------



## waar

well that room is a panty dropper


----------



## Warblade31

All good things come from Ikea! One day I'm going to roll up to an Ikea with lots of cash and just make the Ultimate gaming room!!

OK I'm back. Nice room!


----------



## warakawa

I have the new workstation area chosen, hopefully I can finish the workstation in 2012.


----------



## La Soapy

Nice case you got there. I have the same one, it's so big and pretty.


----------



## macarule

Here's mine, sorry for the dirty white desk


----------



## Djghost454

Crappy phone pic. Too many computers.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I came across a website that is dedicated to workstation setups. I would post a link but not sure if is ok to or not. Just Google workstationsetups







Its pretty cool that people have included a list of the items they are showing in the pictures.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*


Man, i love your set up. Your place was cozy and relaxing. Plus the Ambient Lights was cool.. Elegant!


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

I had another table but it was not long enough so we decided that we are going to make it longer. This is where we are at right now. A little bit later today and i should be staining.

We are not carpenters nor professionals, we are just doing what we can.





We had some weird ideas (my father is the we) but it's coming together.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannnnn_the_man*
> 
> I had another table but it was not long enough so we decided that we are going to make it longer. This is where we are at right now. A little bit later today and i should be staining.
> We are not carpenters nor professionals, we are just doing what we can.
> snip....
> We had some weird ideas (my father is the we) but it's coming together.


Look forward to seeing it put together


----------



## henwyybwoi

Hellish you have an awesome room.


----------



## eduardmc

i see alot of you guys place the tower on top of the desk..... why?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i see alot of you guys place the tower on top of the desk..... why?


Why not? I have mines on the carpet on wheels, but I'm just asking, why not?







The cables would probably be easier to hide since you can shove them all behind the case. Your intakes would probably take in less dust from carpet and dirt on the floor, and you would have a clean floor look, giving you more leg room in some cases.


----------



## bassfisher6522

First off is to show off your rig and second and most important is for cooling/air circulation. PC towers on the floor, especially on carpet tend and do pickup all the dust. That's were all the dust settles...it's like a dust magnet down there.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> i see alot of you guys place the tower on top of the desk..... why?


e-peen. And because I didn't spend $2000 on an aesthetically appealing PC to just have it on the ground out of sight.


----------



## Conner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i see alot of you guys place the tower on top of the desk..... why?
> 
> 
> 
> e-peen. And because I didn't spend $2000 on an aesthetically appealing PC to just have it on the ground out of sight.
Click to expand...

This guy ^


----------



## cyberbeat

I have it on the desk, as the ground is carpet, and it will pull in more dust down there.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> I have it on the desk, as the ground is carpet, and it will pull in more dust down there.


This guy ^


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I would like mine on my desk, but I don't trust it to hold up 150+lbs all day everyday, nor do I want to chance having to lift it that high.


----------



## lawndart

Here is mine..









Custom made desk in exchange for building a friend a rig









I have since modded my rig









And yes I know my Paint job suck.. but I am soon getting a custom 800d to replace it.
LawnDart


----------



## macarule

the case looked so much better before! :O when you transfer it all, go for colored tubing instead of die and day can block up water blocks etc









Awesome set up though!


----------



## bjgrenke

Here's mine. I'd show pics of my rig (sigrig) but unfortunately it's still sitting in boxes while I wait for a back ordered NZXT Phantom case, so I just have my laptop (in sig) plugged into my peripherals


----------



## Manischewitz

Can anyone recommend me some nice black poster frames?


----------



## fritx

also the're call desktops for a reason


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I would like mine on my desk, but I don't trust it to hold up 150+lbs all day everyday, nor do I want to chance having to lift it that high.


Neither of your rigs weighs 150+lbs.


----------



## Demented

Not sure if I had posted any earlier setups(I've moved three times since 08, now permanent), but here is where I spend most of my time:


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Not sure if I had posted any earlier setups(I've moved three times since 08, now permanent), but here is where I spend most of my time:


Pretty Solid. Quick question. Do you have issues with ur satellite box bc u have ur monitor on top? I know whenever I set something on mine it overheats like it's its job which makes for rather pixelated programming. Direct tv right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> And yes I know my Paint job suck.. but I am soon getting a custom 800d to replace it.LawnDart


I did the same thing to my lianli p80. Had to buy a ufo to replace it. I will never spray paint a case again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Neither of your rigs weighs 150+lbs.


right.... call my scale wrong. The MM build is just over 100 and the new one is right around 150. Case is 46lbs dry and the UFO is heavier with just the grills and feet on it dry (they weigh more than the case itself). Thick acrylic and tons of aluminum are heavy. The DD holds 2 gallons of water (16lbs) and the MM 5L (~11lbs). Monitor on the DD brings it to over 80lbs and monitors for the MM bring it to over 110lbs without any internals. 1/2 way and 2/3 of the way there without any internals. Build one urself and see.


----------



## joshd

I think I am finally read to give this a go seen as I got a 32 inch TV yesterday to use as a monitor...


----------



## SpunkyXL

Bigger pic of my setup


----------



## Mootsfox

Another few steps forward on my room. While a desk will be going up here, I'm feeling stronger towards leaving my computer on the second floor in "The Office".

Ceiling light is a track light with three 5w LED bulbs in it.

TV to go on the wall facing the futon:










Computer/laptop desk to go in the corner where the monitor and chair are:


----------



## e911

what is that red pipe running thru the room? If that room is on the third story (assuming) ***rank is that pipe for?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> what is that red pipe running thru the room? If that room is on the third story (assuming) ***rank is that pipe for?


Vent stack for the house. Also known as the sewer vent









It doesn't smell, it's a 1/2" thick sealed lead pipe.


----------



## e911

well I assumed it was a vent pipe, but jeebus! You got a college dorm bathroom in the house?! It add's character to the room sure, but I woulda gutted that in a hurry! lol:thumb:


----------



## cyberbeat

looks quite nice!


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

It's actually a cast iron pipe with lead packed joints. Although I've never seen that fitting on the bottom of it that provides the offset. Been doing plumbing for 15 years now.


----------



## xion

Holy crap dude, it doesn't even look like the same room! You've came along way with it all. I really like it.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> Vent stack for the house. Also known as the sewer vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't smell, it's a 1/2" thick sealed lead pipe.


I have the same Futon


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is mine


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Told you kinda similar earlier in this thread


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i see alot of you guys place the tower on top of the desk..... why?
> 
> 
> 
> e-peen. And because I didn't spend $2000 on an aesthetically appealing PC to just have it on the ground out of sight.
Click to expand...

Also even though we have filters, we don't like excess dust and pet hair to get into the computers.


----------



## Qu1ckset

i love the look of the eyefinity / surround setups.. glad i have one, maybe when videocards get stronger il do a 6screen setup lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Pretty Solid. Quick question. Do you have issues with ur satellite box bc u have ur monitor on top? I know whenever I set something on mine it overheats like it's its job which makes for rather pixelated programming. Direct tv right?


Thanks! I like it. It's probably my best setup yet.

It is DirecTV, but I haven't had it there long. I haven't had any issues but I will keep an eye on it.

Dug up some older setups of mine.

This was my comp room in the house I rented with my niece when first moved back to Philly:


And then in the third floor apartment in my mother's triplex: (new case, same guts)


When I finally got a 'real' TV:


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is mine


How's the 500R I've been considering it?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Told you kinda similar earlier in this thread


Well you clearly have nicer stuff than I do, but similar yeah









I'm still getting used to the sloped ceilings, I'm learning not to smack my head as much.


----------



## murtuza71188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> If you get the z-5500 for less than $150 is a good deal (not great). The problem with the z-5500 or any logitech speaker is their sound frequencies, Their satellites are crap without tweeter and no real midbass crossover to high. You end up with a sub that sound to darn punchier and muddy because the speaker cannot produce good midbass. with $150 to $200 you can build a 2.1 system MUCH better sounding which u'll enjoy much more. And if you have the 5.1 setup, headphone will give you much more better surround sound for gaming and movie. I regret using the logitech z-5500 for 5 years cause i now realize everything i have been missing.


So which 5.1 system would you recommend getting now? - Mid- Budget please


----------



## SDriver

Nice work fox. You've come a long way with your room!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Not much left to do fox, just some molding to clean up the edges of the hardwood. Wrapping wood around a pipe like that is a pain. Had to do something similar. clamped some pieces together and used a hole saw. Sloped ceilings have always been a pain for me to deal with. Painted the whole room and realized that the drywall sheets didn't look as tho they were completely flush. It's amazing what tape, sandpaper and putty can do.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Don't bother with a 5.1 budget. If anything invest in a receiver and add satellites when you can afford them







. Sound card as well btw!


----------



## Warblade31

This is my office at home. I'm a Web Developer/Designer so I do lots of my work from home. Usually like 3 days a week at home then the 2 at my companies office. I also do some freelance work on the side for some extra cash. I use the desk on the right to draw, create, and brainstorm ideas while I look out the window. Then the desk on the left to write up the code and finalize things. Hope you enjoy!









An award I won for one of my websites.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"Warblade31An*


I have that same crystal globe, I didn't know it was "used" for awards. I just found it and thought it looked nice as hell as an ornament. I found it in a really nice suede box, with a certificate of authenticity. It is shannon crysal, correct? I remember looking it up and finding it costs a nice amount of cash.

Edit: $20. It's a paperweight? LOL. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-Globe-Paperweight-3-25-inch-high-flat-bottom-/230675936780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b55b760c#ht_500wt_970

Mine was just like this one, with the little crystal square stand:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Godinger-Crystal-Globe-Stand-/150719763591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317991487#ht_1501wt_954

Regardless of value (these may be mere replicas of what you/I have that just look similar) it is really nice. Mmm... this talk is making me want to buy one now. I gave the one I found to my parents and they still have it out on display on their TV unit.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have that same crystal globe, I didn't know it was "used" for awards. I just found it and thought it looked nice as hell as an ornament. I found it in a really nice suede box, with a certificate of authenticity. It is shannon crysal, correct? I remember looking it up and finding it costs a nice amount of cash.
> Edit: $20. It's a paperweight? LOL. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-Globe-Paperweight-3-25-inch-high-flat-bottom-/230675936780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b55b760c#ht_500wt_970
> Mine was just like this one, with the little crystal square stand:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Godinger-Crystal-Globe-Stand-/150719763591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317991487#ht_1501wt_954
> Regardless of value (these may be mere replicas of what you/I have that just look similar) it is really nice. Mmm... this talk is making me want to buy one now. I gave the one I found to my parents and they still have it out on display on their TV unit.


I dont think any company would ever spend too much on an award. It probably is that paperweight put into a case but Its value is more for the accomplishment and the cash bonus of course.









It just looks nice there and encourages me to keep doing what I do.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> How's the 500R I've been considering it?


Its awesome


----------



## noak

Moved the speakers, reciever, and monitors on top of the speakers.

Just got the steelseries Xai mouse, new mouse pad, and my beloved new leather chair.

Next step, put the rug in, hand the TV on the wall, and put the desk under the TV. Then time to add the couch. Can't wait!


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> snip


Oh to be single.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Oh to be single.


I'm married and have a pretty killer office. Mark your territory!


----------



## cyberbeat

^^ I've got the same mouse pad, Love it!
nice smooth surface, and it fits my Mamba, Das Keyboard, and G13


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Moved the speakers, reciever, and monitors on top of the speakers.
> Just got the steelseries Xai mouse, new mouse pad, and my beloved new leather chair.
> Next step, put the rug in, hand the TV on the wall, and put the desk under the TV. Then time to add the couch. Can't wait!


whats the mouse pad called?


----------



## cyberbeat

Xtrac Ripper XXL

Same one V V V


----------



## shibbiness

The mouse pad is an Xtracpads ripper xxl. Have one myself, it's awesome.


----------



## kamikaze_

Only problem with me using that pad is that they get dirty so easily and I can't stand my setup being dirty at all.


----------



## Chrit

I've finished my office! Here goes...

Desks mounted with a dynabolted support against the wall. This was before it was painted.


Green and pink walls. Had to go.


Holes in the roof...


After having the room painted and everything re-mounted. Bit messy.


Filling in holes in the MDF and sanding back before the finishing coat. LAN cable installed in the roof.


First coat for the desks before I sand it back. Dusting with a duster for women. With an air compressor for men.


Second coat after sanding. So shiny!


Everything re-mounted.


First thing's first - My PC.


What kind of office would it be without a bar fridge!


The missus' computer and test bench set and ready to go.


Complete!


The shelf...


Yes it still sounds amazing. Yes it looks amazing. Yes it's easy to vacuum. No cables on the floor!


----------



## waar

I had a mini fridge, had to get rid of it because it made the room incredibly hot.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> I had a mini fridge, had to get rid of it because it made the room incredibly hot.


I have that problem enough as it is. I'm getting a split-system installed.


----------



## OverClocker55

Used to have a fridge at my boarding school. It made it hot<_<


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Chrit that under the desk wiring is so awesome! Im definitely going to attempt that.


----------



## Nemesis158

I finally got my room cleaned up:


I still need to take a pic of my wiring though, its pretty awesome imo...


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> I have the same Futon


$230 from Ikea is hard to beat







Now on the lookout for a sleeper for the living room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Not much left to do fox, just some molding to clean up the edges of the hardwood. Wrapping wood around a pipe like that is a pain. Had to do something similar. clamped some pieces together and used a hole saw. Sloped ceilings have always been a pain for me to deal with. Painted the whole room and realized that the drywall sheets didn't look as tho they were completely flush. It's amazing what tape, sandpaper and putty can do.


Nothing in this attic is flush lol. The wall against the futon is off by about 3" in the center from each end. If I actually owned this house instead of renting, I would have spent more time, ripped out the seams completely and retaped everything. I have plans to lay the rest of the floor down so it's tighter with the wall, however I'm on the fence about even buying the moldings. I could easily spent another $300 and 10 hours and it wouldn't be that much nicer looking imo. More likely what I think will happen is me covering up the walls with furniture and rugs







I do want to put a trim around the base of the vent, and trim up the fireplace/repair the drywall that is noticeably damaged. Then I still have another light to fix, curtains to buy, switches and outlets to replace, paint to find, etc. I'm very near the limit of what I want to spend on this project. The hole saw idea is a good one though. Too bad you can't rent a 6" hole saw...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I finally got my room cleaned up:
> 
> I still need to take a pic of my wiring though, its pretty awesome imo...


What did you use for your Desktop? I really like the look of that material.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?


Um are you kidding me?
The pics in the OP are either not yours, or you just a little dazed in Disney Land.

Them pics already show the z-5500's


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Um are you kidding me?
> The pics in the OP are either not yours, or you just a little dazed in Disney Land.
> 
> Them pics already show the z-5500's
Click to expand...

He's a phony! He's a big fat phony!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Um are you kidding me?
> The pics in the OP are either not yours, or you just a little dazed in Disney Land.
> Them pics already show the z-5500's


While I appreciate those who don't quote pics, some times it is necessary. So exactly what page (with pic) are you referring to in this almost 2000 page thread?!?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> While I appreciate those who don't quote pics, some times it is necessary. So exactly what page (with pic) are you referring to in this almost 2000 page thread?!?


The first post.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> While I appreciate those who don't quote pics, some times it is necessary. So exactly what page (with pic) are you referring to in this almost 2000 page thread?!?


Well, he said "in the OP," so it's the first post.


----------



## lycwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> $230 from Ikea is hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the lookout for a sleeper for the living room.
> Nothing in this attic is flush lol. The wall against the futon is off by about 3" in the center from each end. If I actually owned this house instead of renting, I would have spent more time, ripped out the seams completely and retaped everything. I have plans to lay the rest of the floor down so it's tighter with the wall, however I'm on the fence about even buying the moldings. I could easily spent another $300 and 10 hours and it wouldn't be that much nicer looking imo. More likely what I think will happen is me covering up the walls with furniture and rugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to put a trim around the base of the vent, and trim up the fireplace/repair the drywall that is noticeably damaged. Then I still have another light to fix, curtains to buy, switches and outlets to replace, paint to find, etc. I'm very near the limit of what I want to spend on this project. The hole saw idea is a good one though. Too bad you can't rent a 6" hole saw...


I will have my dad cut the whole, or just do it next time I am up there.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Well, he said "in the OP," so it's the first post.


True.... *Brain Fart*


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> What did you use for your Desktop? I really like the look of that material.


that is a door. got some wood stain and did 3 coats with that then a coat of poly to finish it off







it is a hollow door though so ive got alot of support under it, and its all modular. the surface isnt connected to the legs so it can be moved easily


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> that is a door. got some wood stain and did 3 coats with that then a coat of poly to finish it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a hollow door though so ive got alot of support under it, and its all modular. the surface isnt connected to the legs so it can be moved easily


I have to say. for something so simple it looks good


----------



## WiL11o6

Here we go:


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Here we go:


GREAT JOB with the cables! Water cooling with RED tubes on your list of upgrades I hope


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Walls don't affect me 3DMark score, do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, what? This is a topic of room pictures, you posted just that and people give their opinions. But if you're here saying the walls won't matter because of 3DMark scores, you posted under the wrong thread. If it's all about 3DMark scores for you, then you are out of your league if you think that rig would compete against other top notch enthusiast. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Walls don't affect me 3DMark score" Nice Grammar/English by the way.
> 
> Press 1 for English
> Press 2 to disconnect until you learn English.
Click to expand...

Press 3 for a funny joke


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I have to say. for something so simple it looks good


and here is my cable management:


Yes the secondary strip is plugged into the first one, but its cord was too short to route effectively so i had no other choice


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## cyberbeat

Interesting set up, why the placement of the monitors like that?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Cleaner room, new speakers. Yes.


----------



## cyberbeat

Very nice! looks great with those 28" displays!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Interesting set up, why the placement of the monitors like that?


More real estate







. I heavily multi-task, and the monitor setup the way it is now is very optimal.

I was going to do the same thing on the left (I have an identical monitor to the one that's already there) but I can't have more than 4 displays on my GPU configuration on my rig







.


----------



## e911

ya know, i keep seeing everyone with non-pc speakers and its making me jealous..







guess it gives me something else to work for next christmas LOL


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*


Nice. That makes me want to put my audio receiver under my monitor too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Is that a Pentium III processor? Haha!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ya know, i keep seeing everyone with non-pc speakers and its making me jealous..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess it gives me something else to work for next christmas LOL


Forget next Christmas, you can get a 10+ year old 5.1 receiver/amp w/digital input (on your local craigslist or ebay) that will do an excellent job for next to nothing. Your biggest expense would (or should) be a good powered sub. If you're lucky and can find a couple bose 301's (or better), you'll be blowing the roof off.....


----------



## e911

LOL.. i live in an apartment, I cant be blowing too many roof's off. My logitech sub gets me into enough trouble as it is, and its sitting on 4 inches of sound foam and a large bath towel folded up..


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Pentium III processor? Haha!
Click to expand...

see here http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1103941


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> I will have my dad cut the whole, or just do it next time I am up there.


Awesome. You can stain it while you're up there too ^_^


----------



## Qu1ckset

i want better speakers but cant i live in a apartment and my Logitech X-210 just freaking pound, my base is at min and still is to bad...

Anyone now i hot sound proof under it so it doesnt travel threw the ground i have it on a stand off the ground and still pounds


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> LOL.. i live in an apartment, I cant be blowing too many roof's off. My logitech sub gets me into enough trouble as it is, and its sitting on 4 inches of sound foam and a large bath towel folded up..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i want better speakers but cant i live in a apartment and my Logitech X-210 just freaking pound, my base is at min and still is to bad...
> Anyone now i hot sound proof under it so it doesnt travel threw the ground i have it on a stand off the ground and still pounds


Well just go all out then and make a "studio" room. Go to your local carpet stores and pick up as many cheap "remnants" (left over carpet from big jobs) as you can and carpet the walls, ceilings and of course the floor. Padding helps a lot too...... and don't forget the doors......
Sound Proof Man Cave...

http://www.diynetwork.com/tv-shows/man-caves-top-10/pictures/page-2.html


----------



## Mugen87

I also have a growing hate on for normal computer speakers. So to have a studio level sound from my computer. I would need a sound card with digital output, a reciever with digital input, then a 2.1 speaker set with powered sub?

Just so I have a ball park figure to toss at my lady, would I be looking at about $400 for this setup?


----------



## scubadiver59

Hey! Don't knock the PIII...I still have a PIII 550 Asus running Win Server 2003 as my domain controller, and I have another dual PIII 850 Asus machine that I use as a file server. I won't even go into my Pentium MMX 233's as Linux boxes...

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/19610#
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Nice. That makes me want to put my audio receiver under my monitor too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Pentium III processor? Haha!


----------



## Nemesis158

did nobody see my cable management?


----------



## kamikaze_

rofl, nice cable management then?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> did nobody see my cable management?


Yes, looks nice just zip tied the cord to the desk leg? Also, NAUGHTY NAUGHTY power strip daisy chain is asking for disaster.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> did nobody see my cable management?


Yes. I'll tell you what I tell the people at work when I do the safety inspections: If you need more outlets, then have an electrician install them. If that costs too much, then at least use the power strips correctly. Buying the right power strip(s) for your intended use is far less expensive than repairing the damage caused by an electrical fire.

Other than that, I really like what you've done. It's neat and clean and up out of the way. You should really separate your network cable from the power cables, though. Even if the network cable is shielded, it can still get interference that degrades performance.


----------



## B-Roll

Lots of nice setups in here. Here's mine










Not the cleanest pic but you get the idea.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Lots of nice setups in here. Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleanest pic but you get the idea.


haha nice room


----------



## chrisguitar

It's not much but I am moving soon, going to miss this setup though, I'm "attached to it".


oh also I don't have the g510 and g700 mouse and my monitor as I was "supposed" to receive them as a gift but got a ps3 instead lol oh well doesn't matter my birthday is on the 14th of Feb and I will get around $700







I am going to spend $450 of it in minutes









also credit to Sean Webster for my bg


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Yes, looks nice just zip tied the cord to the desk leg? Also, NAUGHTY NAUGHTY power strip daisy chain is asking for disaster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Yes. I'll tell you what I tell the people at work when I do the safety inspections: If you need more outlets, then have an electrician install them. If that costs too much, then at least use the power strips correctly. Buying the right power strip(s) for your intended use is far less expensive than repairing the damage caused by an electrical fire.
> Other than that, I really like what you've done. It's neat and clean and up out of the way. You should really separate your network cable from the power cables, though. Even if the network cable is shielded, it can still get interference that degrades performance.


its not that i didn't have another outlet, but that the cord was too short to route cleanly. also atm i only have a powered USB hub and an external harddrive plugged into the secondary strip. i don't plan on plugging ANYTHING big into it. AT ALL. specifically for that reason. had i needed it to power larger items i would not have plugged it into the primary strip.


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I also have a growing hate on for normal computer speakers. So to have a studio level sound from my computer. I would need a sound card with digital output, a reciever with digital input, then a 2.1 speaker set with powered sub?
> Just so I have a ball park figure to toss at my lady, would I be looking at about $400 for this setup?


If you want "studio" sound, get studio monitors:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Monitors-/47093/i.html?rt=nc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301
Like subwoofers, these come in active and passive flavors, which could eliminate the need for a receiver.

Another(and cheaper) option is this amp/speaker combo which is highly regarded::
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=300-380
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=300-652

Cheapest option is one of these:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2
which allows you to hook your computer to just about any soundsystem.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> its not that i didn't have another outlet, but that the cord was too short to route cleanly. also atm i only have a powered USB hub and an external harddrive plugged into the secondary strip. i don't plan on plugging ANYTHING big into it. AT ALL. specifically for that reason. had i needed it to power larger items i would not have plugged it into the primary strip.


1. Get a power strip with a longer cord.
2. Replace existing setup with the right tool for the job.
3. ???
4. No fire hazard! (or PROFIT!, if you prefer)


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> did nobody see my cable management?


i saw it, it looks nice, however as others have said, bad bad idea daisy chaining power strips together. I would be buying a longer one asap if I were you. Also I'm a fan of zip ties, as I use them every time i re-wire my desk (which is every couple of months LOL)

But other than that, it is very clean, very nice


----------



## rdrdrdrd

for everyone with problems with sound proofing, just get some studio cans, save money, more sound per dollar, and dont annoy your neighbors


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinb6003*
> 
> *snip*


There's a nice combo on parts-express of those speakers and a similar amp here.

Related: would this subwoofer match well with those, especially in price/quality ratio?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> 1. Get a power strip with a longer cord.
> 2. Replace existing setup with the right tool for the job.
> 3. ???
> 4. No fire hazard! (or PROFIT!, if you prefer)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> i saw it, it looks nice, however as others have said, bad bad idea daisy chaining power strips together. I would be buying a longer one asap if I were you. Also I'm a fan of zip ties, as I use them every time i re-wire my desk (which is every couple of months LOL)
> But other than that, it is very clean, very nice


im pretty sure i have more of a fire danger when both my comps are on, since they are both plugged into the main strip. there is less than 10W on that second strip, which would be fine on the primary if they weren't transformers
also those arent zip ties. i found it was too much of a pita to take all them out when i took my pc to a LAN, so now its velcro straps


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> im pretty sure i have more of a fire danger when both my comps are on, since they are both plugged into the main strip. there is less than 10W on that second strip, which would be fine on the primary if they weren't transformers
> also those arent zip ties. i found it was too much of a pita to take all them out when i took my pc to a LAN, so now its velcro straps


tsk tsk! you should know better! You should always have extra cables and such for lan parties. you should have a little lan party bag always ready to go







:thumb:


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Here we go:


That looks incredible.. But i dont like the speakers/receiver. That stand extended fully without those things on the desk would make for an incredibly slick look. damn..


----------



## WiL11o6

Thanks, if I could get a new and larger desk, I would definitely do so but my room is limited in space. You don't like my speakers and receivers? How come? What about my sub?


----------



## ljason8eg

They're nice, but I wouldn't have gone with a setup like that if you're that limited in space.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> You don't like my speakers and receivers? How come? What about my sub?


LOL







I sense envy.... Those speakers are insane


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Thanks, if I could get a new and larger desk, I would definitely do so but my room is limited in space. You don't like my speakers and receivers? How come? What about my sub?


ahaha *&&**& sick speakers!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Thanks, if I could get a new and larger desk, I would definitely do so but my room is limited in space. You don't like my speakers and receivers? How come? What about my sub?


Haha, I wouldn't say that i dislike your specific speakers, I don't really like the look of any speakers on a computer desk to be honest. I think that either a decent way to hide them or some headgear is a lot better looking. Your setup would look incredible with a larger desk. (not that it doesnt right now!)

Though I bet they rock the roof on full volume.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Thanks, if I could get a new and larger desk, I would definitely do so but my room is limited in space. You don't like my speakers and receivers? How come? What about my sub?


How big is that sub? Looks huge


----------



## Gunfire

Way to go guys, quoting the same image three times in a row...


----------



## Izvire




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Way to go guys, quoting the same image three times in a row...


Are














?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Are dance mad?

Well done.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Are dance mad?
> Well done.


Are whee mad.
I thought it was clever.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Are whee mad.
> I thought it was clever.


thanks someone understood


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Here we go:


amazing you are running those RC-10. How do they sound, i'm dying to listen to those.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## WiL11o6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> amazing you are running those RC-10. How do they sound, i'm dying to listen to those.


They are great, but it's all personal preference. They are smooth and detailed in the upper frequencies so they are not bright or harsh at all. They are known to have a warm and transparent sound to them vs Klispch, Polk and others like B&W or Paradigm which are known to be a little brighter on the top end. Some people like that, but I myself cannot stand having a bright speaker because I get ear fatigue fairly quickly. I believe the RC-10s are running at $299 a pair at Vanns right now even though they should have been discontinued like two years ago. They were originally marked at $599 back in 2005, and that was already a great price for the RC-10s as they were competing against speakers in the $1k/pair range. Can't get better than $299 right now at Vanns.


----------



## waar

what receiver is that WiL? I'm looking to buy one but don't know where to start.


----------



## ACM

Kinda looks like a Denon AVR-991/AVR-590/AVR-1610/AVR-1611/AVR-790/AVR-791..... ECT ECT ECT.
Could be any of those A/V Receivers.


----------



## Penryn

New setup! Tada!



Now that I cleaned up, I feel a huge weight has lifted off my shoulders... or my new desk 8].


----------



## cyberbeat

Nice!
How do you find the monitors like that?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> New setup! Tada!
> 
> Now that I cleaned up, I feel a huge weight has lifted off my shoulders... or my new desk 8].


That doesn't look like it would be comfortable, with your keyboard facing the left monitor instead of the middle, and your mouse way up over there. I guess it's just personal preference though..


----------



## paperKuts

I have a half sized room in my apartment so I built my set up into it, nothing to special, sig rig and set up on a shoe string budget


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

How high is the ceiling in there? Your Antec 900 looks gigantic!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Nice!
> How do you find the monitors like that?


It's three dell monitors. The left one is a 2407wfp, the middle is a e248wfp and the right one is a 2408 wfp. Got them all on craigslist for about 175 each. All three are 24" 1920x1200. After bezel correction for eyefinity I am running 6048x1200. Not too shabby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That doesn't look like it would be comfortable, with your keyboard facing the left monitor instead of the middle, and your mouse way up over there. I guess it's just personal preference though..


I actually angle my keyboard in the tray to face the middle screen a little. I use the right side of the desk like an armrest for the mouse so it's pretty comfy. Since I use a Razer Naga and have all my games keybinds setup on it, the only keys in most games I ever use on the keyboard is WASD, ctrl, alt and spacebar. Also, when I type papers or web browse, I use the left screen so I can look at the monitor directly while I use 2 hands to type.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> They are great, but it's all personal preference. They are smooth and detailed in the upper frequencies so they are not bright or harsh at all. They are known to have a warm and transparent sound to them vs Klispch, Polk and others like B&W or Paradigm which are known to be a little brighter on the top end. Some people like that, but I myself cannot stand having a bright speaker because I get ear fatigue fairly quickly. I believe the RC-10s are running at $299 a pair at Vanns right now even though they should have been discontinued like two years ago. They were originally marked at $599 back in 2005, and that was already a great price for the RC-10s as they were competing against speakers in the $1k/pair range. Can't get better than $299 right now at Vanns.


i really want to get a pair but does it tranfer bass vibration front desk to floor (i live in an apartment). How good is the bass on this. I have right now a energy cb-5 pair in my desktop. They sound really good but i have to depend to much on my Sub (svs pb10-nsd) i would like to run them at full range.


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> 
> I have a half sized room in my apartment so I built my set up into it, nothing to special, sig rig and set up on a shoe string budget


is it half height too?








Looks tiny!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> is it half height too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tiny!


It looks like a storage room. Or a bedroom for a pet. lol


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> 
> I have a half sized room in my apartment so I built my set up into it, nothing to special, sig rig and set up on a shoe string budget


I see a room but.......your 360 is taller then your tv and your case looks half the height of the room....looking closer the 360 game boxes look almost as tall as the TV on the wall....Do you live in a doll house?









Edit: Ok I think I see it now....if the monitor on the wall is what is in your sig then it is only 19" monitor. But still looking at the size of your case being almost half the height of the room, think I would develop claustrophobia if I didn't go comatose after my brain shutdown trying to register what it was seeing







That pic of your setup is a big Mind F......

Setup looks good though


----------



## diabloSUCKS




----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> is it half height too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tiny!


is this some sort of optical illusion!


----------



## Remix65

paperkuts what's your height...


----------



## paperKuts

Yea, it's kinda hard to explain, behind where the photo was taken is my bedroom which is a full sized room haha. You have to kinda climb up into it, the opening is half way up an averagely normal sized wall and there is enough space for me to sit in it but you gotta kinda walk on your knees to get on the bean bag, it just seemed like a fun thing to do. Not recommended it you are claustrophobic, and I am like 5' 10" so I am of regular height. I have also not laughed so much as I did at some of the comments on it, not a doll house or an optical illusion, the picture has not been altered in anyway either









I will take a better picture when I get home from work, it might help clear up any confusion


----------



## Slappy Mcgee




----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> 
> I have a half sized room in my apartment so I built my set up into it, nothing to special, sig rig and set up on a shoe string budget


Now that is a true "*Man Cave*". You should carpet the walls and ceiling (for sound canceling) so you can really jack up the volume. A few LED strips, the right gaming chair and maybe a mini frig and you'd have the best setup I've seen here so far...


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Now that is a true "*Man Cave*". You should carpet the walls and ceiling (for sound canceling) so you can really jack up the volume. A few LED strips, the right gaming chair and maybe a mini frig and you'd have the best setup I've seen here so far...


Because the room is not a perfect rectangle/square it is really good for sound cancelling anyway, it's almost a black hole for sound in and out, could use a few bass traps though. I am gonna get a lava lamp but I think the fridge is a step to far lol! The bean bag is a pretty good chair, I looked at getting an xrocker gaming chair but really thought they would sit up to high as when I sit up right in the bean bag I am already almost touching the ceiling.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Because the room is not a perfect rectangle/square it is really good for sound cancelling anyway, it's almost a black hole for sound in and out, could use a few bass traps though. I


I wasn't worried about the neighbors (though carpet would help that), Those "hard surfaced" walls and ceiling will cause a lot of sound distortion (like an echo in a empty room, and limiting the volume because of it). Course you may need some more cooling too, but I would seriously carpet it all. You'd be amazed at the sound difference. Maybe try temporarily pin up some blankets on the walls and see what I mean.

Maybe something like this...


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Now that is a true "*Man Cave*". You should carpet the walls and ceiling (for sound canceling) so you can really jack up the volume. A few LED strips, the right gaming chair and maybe a mini frig and you'd have the best setup I've seen here so far...


A mini fridge?!?

That would almost fill the whole room.


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## csm725

Damn it. That's really clean, nice job. How is that large pad treating you? I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I wasn't worried about the neighbors (though carpet would help that), Those "hard surfaced" walls and ceiling will cause a lot of sound distortion (like an echo in a empty room, and limiting the volume because of it). Course you may need some more cooling too, but I would seriously carpet it all. You'd be amazed at the sound difference. Maybe try temporarily pin up some blankets on the walls and see what I mean.
> Maybe something like this...


Yea, it would get way to hot, if I was out to set up a professional sounding space I would, being a sound engineer and all, but I am not this is just my hobbist side doing this lol, I used a blanket to cover up the entrance but it got way to hot so I had to take it down, there is not much flutter echo, standing waves or frequency cancellation going on in there, even though it has hard surfaces because no wall has a parallel adjacent wall it works good without sound proofing. And that chair is waaay to long lol I would probably fall out sitting on it


----------



## nickkay

It's a bit messy, but it's the best I can do with all my junk.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickkay*


Japanese?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a half sized room in my apartment so I built my set up into it, nothing to special, sig rig and set up on a shoe string budget


OOMPA LOOMPA ROOM!


----------



## e911

ok i'm going to admit it.. im jelly of all these gamer posters.. I want some of them dang it, my bare white wall's look drab, especially in my PC area..


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickkay*
> 
> It's a bit messy, but it's the best I can do with all my junk.


What background is that? I want it


----------



## nickkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> What background is that? I want it











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Japanese?


Chinese.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> *snip*


Nice.


----------



## Aximous

LOL I thought that was just a reflection on the screen


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> LOL I thought that was just a reflection on the screen


i thought so too.. I'm like dang where's that snow storm and why isn't it occurring here!


----------



## Aventadoor

Heres my gaming room!!
Srry for the mess... I just recently moved all my stuff here


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickkay*
> 
> It's a bit messy, but it's the best I can do with all my junk.


put the receiver under the left monitor, get it up off the floor


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 
> Heres my gaming room!!
> Srry for the mess... I just recently moved all my stuff here


you call that a mess? psh! i wish mine was that clean and refined:thumb:


----------



## nickkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> put the receiver under the left monitor, get it up off the floor


the receiver doubles as a foot warmer.


----------



## Tyrker

My setup. It's a little cluttered, need a bigger desk and some cable management







.


----------



## snoball

Aventadoor, that room is soooooo sick


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Ok, placed center speaker above, surrounds are now behind me like they should be. Better camera used as well.


















Here's a shot without the speaker covers. Not sure which looks better...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Ok, placed center speaker above, surrounds are now behind me like they should be. Better camera used as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> Here's a shot without the speaker covers. Not sure which looks better...
> *snip*


I like the one without covers.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I like the one without covers.


Right on, thanks! I think I like that one too.


----------



## Deanofski

logitech z-5500's it's nice speakers but if want you you can also take edifier s550


----------



## appler

Two of my sig rigs and two that ive been too lazy to do the two red and black computers(ones under the desk) are my older ones and the two black ones are my sig rig and the G74SX.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deanofski*
> 
> logitech z-5500's it's nice speakers but if want you you can also take edifier s550


¿?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Right on, thanks! I think I like that one too.


I concur


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Ok, placed center speaker above, surrounds are now behind me like they should be. Better camera used as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot without the speaker covers. Not sure which looks better...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually prefer the covers on but that's not too say I don't appreciate good speakers









That's one kickass setup dude!

Where's the desk from?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


You must pm me or show us how on earth you did that, that is so incredibly clean, i have to try that.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

looks like a wire tray built into the desk?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I actually prefer the covers on but that's not too say I don't appreciate good speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one kickass setup dude!
> Where's the desk from?


Thanks! The desk is a mystery. I believe four of us OCN'ers have this desk and no one knows the manufacturer.







I've looked all over the place and can't find anything.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must pm me or show us how on earth you did that, that is so incredibly clean, i have to try that.
Click to expand...

That metal in the middle under your desk is double sided with a gap in the middle. Big enough to hold cables. I had that ikea table before.


----------



## SDriver

What waar said. That desk is from Ikea.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40111124/


----------



## Fasista

My modest room

Mine!


----------



## e911

TSK TSK! DVI TO VGA ADAPTER?!







but i do like how clean it is.. job well done


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

hasfullsizecasebutsaysit'smodest.jpg


----------



## Badwrench

Fiancee got me some stuff for the walls







. Also moved my benching rig (under desk) so that I can work on it while I play with my main.


----------



## AoHxBram

Panoramic view of my desk setup:



And a shot from the door opening:


----------



## XSCounter

Neat







Bought Vika Amon tables a few days ago too. Will post later!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I actually prefer the covers on but that's not too say I don't appreciate good speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one kickass setup dude!
> Where's the desk from?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The desk is a mystery. I believe four of us OCN'ers have this desk and no one knows the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked all over the place and can't find anything.
Click to expand...

From my searches, and I have been looking hard to find out the mfg of the desk, all I could come up with was that the desk was sold at Staples around 2006 for $90. Its crazy b/c what they offer now is smaller and more expensive.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> From my searches, and I have been looking hard to find out the mfg of the desk, all I could come up with was that the desk was sold at Staples around 2006 for $90. Its crazy b/c what they offer now is smaller and more expensive.


WOW, $90 for this desk is a steal. I paid $60 for it used, so I'm still not complaining. I have to agree that everything I've seen at Staples is nowhere near as large and at least double the price.


----------



## trivium nate

no those arent all of my pc games


----------



## e911

if ya'll think 90$ is a steal, try getting a glass top desk, with one of those elevated shelves for the monitors, that is approx 5ft on each wing from corner to corner....

for 10$ on a price mismatch on the UPC Code in the computers


----------



## drew630

The Bama Room


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Pretty swell setup Drew. Too bad that fuse box is right in the middle of the wall! Paint that bastard red!


----------



## e911

nice drew:thumb:


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Pretty swell setup Drew. Too bad that fuse box is right in the middle of the wall! Paint that bastard red!


Watch the language








...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> drew630


Ewwww, why is it all red...?







On a side note, due to statistics, I'm going to have to hope you loose the game today as it will better my Ducks. I'll be cheering for you secretly though







.

Ducks 2013 BCS champions?


----------



## drew630

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Pretty swell setup Drew. Too bad that fuse box is right in the middle of the wall! Paint that bastard red!


I know. Next on the list.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> drew630
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww, why is it all red...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, due to statistics, I'm going to have to hope you loose the game today as it will better my Ducks. I'll be cheering for you secretly though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ducks 2013 BCS champions?
Click to expand...

Yeah, with living in Tennessee all my life I'm use to people hoping Bama loses. Doesn't phase me.

If the Ducks can get past USC, then you'll have a shot at going to the game next year (and, of course, if you win the games your suppose to win). But, you'll still have to beat either Bama or LSU for the title.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> But, you'll still have to beat either Bama or LSU for the title.


And you will still have to beat the Ducks







. The only problem with the ducks right now is we lack the structure of them deep south boys (both parents are from Tennessee so I know a little about this haha). I might not be willing to put a fortune on the ducks, but I would bet anything in the world that LSU or Bama would ABSOLUTELY dominate if they had the Offense of the ducks right now.

I'm not totally on the believer boat that the ducks will do well enough for a BCS title next year, but 2013 is looking pretty freaking good. More time for the recruiting power from the previous years wins to set in, DeAnthony will be matured/hopefully not injured







, Bennet will be QB (I don't like Darrin Thomas), and all will be good in the world of Oregon. And maybe they will make an entire Chrome uniform so they are completely invisible to the other team







.


----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> man im having a really hard time finding a plain flat top desk, i need it to be 67"-70" inches long but the best i could find so far is 59"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S59865632/
> can anyone help me?


What you're looking for is a kitchen table. If you want the width without the depth, look for a writing desk. Find a thrift store or a Re-Store, you can get a great-looking table for a fraction of the cost of a purpose-built 'workstation'.


----------



## SodaAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roleki*
> 
> What you're looking for is a kitchen table. If you want the width without the depth, look for a writing desk. Find a thrift store or a Re-Store, you can get a great-looking table for a fraction of the cost of a purpose-built 'workstation'.


I had the same sort of problem. I ended up getting the legs from IKEA, and then I just found the largest tabletop that I could possibly find. I think it was around 67", but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Marshmellow17

My room is a bit of a mess.


















Everything I need in arms reach.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I actually prefer the covers on but that's not too say I don't appreciate good speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one kickass setup dude!
> Where's the desk from?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The desk is a mystery. I believe four of us OCN'ers have this desk and no one knows the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked all over the place and can't find anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my searches, and I have been looking hard to find out the mfg of the desk, all I could come up with was that the desk was sold at Staples around 2006 for $90. Its crazy b/c what they offer now is smaller and more expensive.
Click to expand...

My Dad & I (Mostly My Dad..) just finished building my new desk that I modeled after that one, I tried to find one like it to buy but gave up haha.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> My room is a bit of a mess.
> 
> Everything I need in arms reach.


Barracks? Way better than the ones I was in. Didn't even have a rig back then.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> My room is a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I need in arms reach.


Thanks for your service to our country


----------



## Marshmellow17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Barracks? Way better than the ones I was in. Didn't even have a rig back then.


I've been in a couple that made my skin crawl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Thanks for your service to our country


Thanks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> My Dad & I (Mostly My Dad..) just finished building my new desk that I modeled after that one, I tried to find one like it to buy but gave up haha.


Ok, I'm gonna have to request some pics.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Finally got my replacement NZXT LED Kit back from Newegg. The one I got was broken (the LED connector on the board was falling off on the soldering bits), so lucky for me Newegg is a good company and sent me a new one, and even paid for return shipping.

Anyway, I wanted to replace my 8" cathodes, because I HATED how short the wires are, and I had no choice but to put the small box behind the DVD drive (which looked like crap). But I just took the top one, and moved it on the right side, so the box is now hidden under the front 140mm fan.





More bright in the pictures (I'm no photographer), and a lot more sharp/clean looking in person.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to replace my 8" cathodes, because I HATED how short the wires are, and I had no choice but to put the small box behind the DVD drive (which looked like crap). But I just took the top one, and moved it on the right side, so the box is now hidden under the front 140mm fan.


So what does it look like in the room with the lights out?


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> So what does it look like in the room with the lights out?


With monitors off and on.


----------



## Benz




----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> My Dad & I (Mostly My Dad..) just finished building my new desk that I modeled after that one, I tried to find one like it to buy but gave up haha.


Please share some pics. I think that is the route I will be taking for my next desk. Can't find it? Just build it


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hmm... I think I need a receiver just because it makes a perfect monitor stand...


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Does your case jump in the air and transform into that car?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna have to request some pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Please share some pics. I think that is the route I will be taking for my next desk. Can't find it? Just build it


Well I have the desk set up and my basic rig setup but I don't have anything else on it yet. You can find those pics in the link in my sig, and I'm setting stuff up right now and I'll take a pic when I'm all done. It is an awesome desk, and very big.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well I have the desk set up and my basic rig setup but I don't have anything else on it yet. You can find those pics in the link in my sig, and I'm setting stuff up right now and I'll take a pic when I'm all done. It is an awesome desk, and very big.


That is a very nice build I like that desk.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trollzzzzz


Get ready for bitemarks and bloodstains to delete your post and all accompanying replies and edit any other posts pertaining to it without notifying you, because it isn't yours.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> _*Snip*
> *Snip*_
> trollzzzzz










I think my OCDness just kicked in cause I just freaked out.. Clean you room?







Lol jk to each their own.

My Old Setup:





My New Setup:



New chair, new Desk, New printer, & a New Kindle Fire.

Cable Management:



Loving this improvement! Thinking about getting a fake palm tree and blue LEDs to fill the corner.


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

Just finished my desk. I'll post some pictures in a little bit, have to see if i can find a camera around this dam house.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> Get ready for bitemarks and bloodstains to delete your post and all accompanying replies and edit any other posts pertaining to it without notifying you, because it isn't yours.


Someones mad!


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my gaming room!!
> Srry for the mess... I just recently moved all my stuff here


Where is this, USA? Looks pretty european







Just wondering.

Also, if not a secret, how much are you paying for that place?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trollzzzzz


i think i just died a little on the inside.


----------



## kamikaze_

Same. Good thing it's not my room/setup!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my OCDness just kicked in cause I just freaked out.. Clean you room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol jk to each their own.
> My Old Setup:
> 
> Loving this improvement! Thinking about getting a fake palm tree and blue LEDs to fill the corner.


Classic basement fake wood paneling, gotta love it. Just needs hardwood floors and it will be kom-pleet.


----------



## paperKuts

Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH







Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion


















Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


----------



## mathelm

What do you think it was suppose to be when it was built?

I still say carpet that sucker and crank it up...


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


Everything in that room looks ginormous! Kinda weirds me out, but at the same time, makes me wish I had a room like that in my house


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What do you think it was suppose to be when it was built?
> I still say carpet that sucker and crank it up...


I have some thick fake fur blankets I will try hanging them up on the left and right walls


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Classic basement fake wood paneling, gotta love it. Just needs hardwood floors and it will be kom-pleet.


Haha yeah basement bedroom.. It's cool though cause I can game later at night without bugging people, and I'd love to have hardwood floors, but It was carpeted as a gift from my grandparents.







It's a pain to keep clean, and it stores dust like you wouldn't believe. It is good on cold mornings though.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> I have some thick fake fur blankets I will try hanging them up on the left and right walls


LOL... Yeah... We'll defiantly need to see some pics of that...


----------



## axipher

I just ordered a Winter-een-mas 4' x 5' blanket


----------



## legend1551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


Who needs doors? That is awesome.


----------



## SDriver

If you own that house you should make that a door!


----------



## knoxy_14

updated a little bit got little dot MKII and dt 770's 250 ohm


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


If you really climb through that window...that's pretty awesome.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> If you really climb through that window...that's pretty awesome.


I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


its a mini room a door wouldnt fit and not only that maybe he is 12 lol


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


*Googles .gif of Dukes of Hazzard jumping through the generals window*


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


You act as if that's a bad thing. Man caves are for acting lie a 12 year old.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


because hanging on to a small part of being a kid is what makes life enjoyable. We all have something that makes us think we're 12.. Mine is when new computer parts show up







Maybe his is having his own little indoor's "tree house". I say live and let live







I think it's pretty awesome he's gotta crawl through that opening to get into there, I'd love to have a room like that


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


Because people older than 12 can't have a little fun...
I find this link to be related


----------



## e911

whats the name of the first song in that vid? i like it..


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> whats the name of the first song in that vid? i like it..


Ellie Goulding- Lights (Bassnectar Remix)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ellie Goulding- Lights (Bassnectar Remix)


It is indeed Lights. Love that song.


----------



## e911

found it, and just ticked off the neighbors.. 12am and that song just went blaring out my speakers







:thumb:


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> found it, and just ticked off the neighbors.. 12am and that song just went blaring out my speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Good job. That's why I love that all my neighbors are 1/4mile< away from my house. Living in the middle of nowhere ftw


----------



## e911

I would love to live in the middle of nowhere... except around here, theres no access to high speed intertubz in the middle of nowhere







and I haz to have my high speed intertubz. :-/


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> I would love to live in the middle of nowhere... except around here, theres no access to high speed intertubz in the middle of nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I haz to have my high speed intertubz. :-/


They're starting to get better out in the middle of nowhere, went from dial up to dsl to cable in about 2 years time, not bad when there's only 4 people living within a 1/2 mile radius.


----------



## e911

psh.. the best we got around here are WISP's.. and even then you're luck to get 768k I have to have at least 12meg in order to sustain everything I have on the webz


----------



## Shrak

Have a few buddies that live out in the middle of nowhere NC, were on dial-up, and they were extremely lucky to get 5 kb/s, yes 5 kb/s. Dial-up is bad enough at 56k, but getting just 5 is lol. We would enter a website into the browser, go make breakfast, play a round or 2 of cod, come back and it still wasn't done loading


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Because people older than 12 can't have a little fun...
> I find this link to be related
> _*video*_


Reminds me of Assassins Creed







Epic video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Have a few buddies that live out in the middle of nowhere NC, were on dial-up, and they were extremely lucky to get 5 kb/s, yes 5 kb/s. Dial-up is bad enough at 56k, but getting just 5 is lol. We would enter a website into the browser, go make breakfast, play a round or 2 of cod, come back and it still wasn't done loading


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> They're starting to get better out in the middle of nowhere, went from dial up to dsl to cable in about 2 years time, not bad when there's only 4 people living within a 1/2 mile radius.


We live 10 miles from any town, but only 1 mile from a major highway, yet we can only get 5GB a month data cards from cell providers, or satellite which sucks. We have Sprint Unlimited through mobile hotspots right now which I can get 150-170KB/s, but that ends on the 13th (Friday the 13th.. Freaky.) And so no more internet for us. We used 800GB last month lol







We would be able to get internet through Century link if they would update their lines, but the we are the only people that would actually subscribe to the service around here. Damn old technophobe people..


----------



## cyberbeat

I'm out on a farm, and have a WISP, we get about 1MB/s Up and Down, which is better than most ADSL connections in the nearnest suburb.
Yet we are also only 15 minutes from the nearest city


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> I would love to live in the middle of nowhere... except around here, theres no access to high speed intertubz in the middle of nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I haz to have my high speed intertubz. :-/


We had a 3g card for a while until finally a cable company realized that our neighborhood is full of rich people demanding highspeed internet and now most of us have 15/2 internet. Not bad, not great either but not bad.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.


Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha

It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing

Also if only having that space in my room, in an apartment I share with two other people makes me a 12 year old then so be it (I am actually 26). In there I can make as much noise as I want at night playing games and watching movies without disturbing my room mates, and also my room its self literately has enough room for a double bed so that area accounts for about half of my room space.

I have no idea why it was ever built, the building it self is incredibly old and once was a brewery before it was apartments so maybe it has served some purpose in a previous life. When I moved in it had a double mattress there so I think it had been used for sleeping in??


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha
> It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing
> Also if only having that space in my room, in an apartment I share with two other people makes me a 12 year old then so be it (I am actually 26). In there I can make as much noise as I want at night playing games and watching movies without disturbing my room mates, and also my room its self literately has enough room for a double bed so that area accounts for about half of my room space.
> I have no idea why it was ever built, the building it self is incredibly old and once was a brewery before it was apartments so maybe it has served some purpose in a previous life. When I moved in it had a double mattress there so I think it had been used for sleeping in??


Smush Room.


----------



## Mactox

switched from this


to this



though I don't really like the carpet







so much dust


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> They're starting to get better out in the middle of nowhere, went from dial up to dsl to cable in about 2 years time, not bad when there's only 4 people living within a 1/2 mile radius.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> psh.. the best we got around here are WISP's.. and even then you're luck to get 768k I have to have at least 12meg in order to sustain everything I have on the webz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> I'm out on a farm, and have a WISP, we get about 1MB/s Up and Down, which is better than most ADSL connections in the nearnest suburb.
> Yet we are also only 15 minutes from the nearest city


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> We had a 3g card for a while until finally a cable company realized that our neighborhood is full of rich people demanding highspeed internet and now most of us have 15/2 internet. Not bad, not great either but not bad.


All of you without cable modems need to do/figure out what I did many years ago. Local cable companys are monopolys, (no competition) so they must get permission/contract through the local city/county government to operate. This is usually handled by the board of commissioners of the largest city in that county. It can be the county commissioners, but they usually don't have a big say in the cable contract just because of the smaller head count per square mile compared to the city. Still they are where you start if you're not in the city. You need to start calling and writing them. A petition will go a long way here and it's not hard to find people to sign it. Just throw a few extra's into the petition, cheaper rates, more channels etc.. and people will line up to sign it. It only took me 6 months to get full cable access. Course I worked for the largest local city gov here, so it was easier for me to find the right people to talk to. I can tell that receptionist and secretaries have the best info on how to get all things done, so make them your friends. But I think it could easily be done without ever meeting anyone face to face, you just need constant ( not everyday, at least not at first) pressure. They'll get it done just to shut you up, so long as you don't get mad in any way or make it into a fight or "demand justice" etc... Keep in mind that this is a revenue source for the city/county (the cable company pays them), so one of the things they don't want to hear is "competition" (they being the cable company and the commissioners), so make that part of your argument/petition...

good luck... and fight the power...lol...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


That looks awesome. I want a man cave like that now







With that room you could easily setup 5.1 surround and it would literally feel like you are in the game


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> That looks awesome. I want a man cave like that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that room you could easily setup 5.1 surround and it would literally feel like you are in the game


It is 5.1







pretty awesome, was playing DiRT3 last night and it sounded good! Not the best or loudest speakers, but anything louder would just be too much for such close proximity.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> It is 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty awesome, was playing DiRT3 last night and it sounded good! Not the best or loudest speakers, but anything louder would just be too much for such close proximity.


Ok I am jealous. If you added a larger TV that would be Epic


----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha
> It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing


Wait, so the floor of the room is 4 foot off the ground of an adjacent room, and the window is another 1, 2' higher than that? What part of the country is that in?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

That's hilariously great. Why was that room even built tho?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's hilariously great. Why was that room even built tho?


From the looks of it, it looks like it might have originally been a storage / crawl space that was later converted to like a small room. Would be an excellent kids play room.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> We had a 3g card for a while until finally a cable company realized that our neighborhood is full of rich people demanding highspeed internet and now most of us have 15/2 internet. Not bad, not great either but not bad.


ya..... about rich people







They arn't very friendly when they call us. LOL. But the cable company was pretty smart to do that. I just REALLY wish verizon FiOS was here, I'd switch to it in a heart beat.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha
> 
> It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing
> 
> Also if only having that space in my room, in an apartment I share with two other people makes me a 12 year old then so be it (I am actually 26). In there I can make as much noise as I want at night playing games and watching movies without disturbing my room mates, and also my room its self literately has enough room for a double bed so that area accounts for about half of my room space.
> 
> I have no idea why it was ever built, the building it self is incredibly old and once was a brewery before it was apartments so maybe it has served some purpose in a previous life. When I moved in it had a double mattress there so I think it had been used for sleeping in??
Click to expand...

Umm...







How did you get all your furniture in there?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get all your furniture in there?


It's a beanbag chair, and computer parts. Not that hard.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Because people older than 12 can't have a little fun...
> I find this link to be related


The things i would give to be able to do stuff like that!


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont get it though... why would you want to climb through the window when you could just put in a door and not act like a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha
> 
> It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing
> 
> Also if only having that space in my room, in an apartment I share with two other people makes me a 12 year old then so be it (I am actually 26). In there I can make as much noise as I want at night playing games and watching movies without disturbing my room mates, and also my room its self literately has enough room for a double bed so that area accounts for about half of my room space.
> 
> I have no idea why it was ever built, the building it self is incredibly old and once was a brewery before it was apartments so maybe it has served some purpose in a previous life. When I moved in it had a double mattress there so I think it had been used for sleeping in??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get all your furniture in there?
Click to expand...

Easy, just took it through the opening, climbed in and moved stuff about one at a time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roleki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Seriously guy, I really don't think you understand what it is, how the hell am I supposed to put a door there!? haha
> It's like 4 foot off the ground....Where the hell is a door supposed to go, I kinda wanted to make steps up to it but that's wayyy to much hassle when I have a bed to assist me in my climbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, so the floor of the room is 4 foot off the ground of an adjacent room, and the window is another 1, 2' higher than that? What part of the country is that in?
Click to expand...

This makes no sense, I said that the opening you see in the picture is roughly 4' off the ground, no adjacent room because it is in my bedroom, it's just like a hole in my wall that is now the "Man Cave". There is no window higher than that, there is no window, so essentially just picture a room with four wall and a bed, to the left of the bed is an opening in the wall(See picture), that's it. It's dimensions are 1.12 meters high, 2 meters deep and just over 2 meters wide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> It is 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty awesome, was playing DiRT3 last night and it sounded good! Not the best or loudest speakers, but anything louder would just be too much for such close proximity.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am jealous. If you added a larger TV that would be Epic
Click to expand...

A larger TV would be to big, I have a 37" but that would take up the wall lol!


----------



## whocarez

New Desk ^_^


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> New Desk ^_^


That desk is too big for only one monitor


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> New Desk ^_^


very nice, it looks bigger than mine currently. Jealous


----------



## Canis-X

Here's mine. Room's not wide enough for me to get everything in the shot....LOL

Link to photo album


----------



## Nebacanezer

It's pretty modest but it works well for what I need now. The first picture is before I did any cable management and moved some things around. I know I know, subontopofthedesklol....keep looking











This picture was taken after I moved my sub and did a few other small upgrades



I plan on doing some more cable management and getting a new desk...when I have the time to drive 4 hours to the nearest Ikea lol



Any suggestions are welcome on how to improve the set up. Thanks again.


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That desk is too big for only one monitor


I want to go triple monitor but i watch more movies then game now (work -__-) so im just getting a 42" for the other side.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That desk is too big for only one monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go triple monitor but i watch more movies then game now (work -__-) so im just getting a 42" for the other side.
Click to expand...

That should be pretty sweet, I'll be adding my 32" to my already triple monitor display once I get a 7970


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here's mine. Room's not wide enough for me to get everything in the shot....LOL
> Link to photo album


man..i love your setup...that desk looks sexy.....and i love the tv above the monitors...if i didnt have plaster walls i would love to do that but my house is full of them


----------



## vitality

finally organized my desk and got another monitor


















iphone pic lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> man..i love your setup...that desk looks sexy.....and i love the tv above the monitors...if i didnt have plaster walls i would love to do that but my house is full of them


Hey, thanks man!!







Really appreciate you posting that. The desk is a Hodge-Podge of different furniture but I need lots of space for projects and stuff.

I got the tv for Christmas and didn't have a surface to put it on.....off to Lowes I went and got the wall mount.....20 minutes later it was hung. Not quite center of the desk, but I had to hit a stud so that I the best I could do.

There has to be a way to hang it on plaster. What if you put a 2 x 6 up on two studs and then attach the tv mount to that....perhaps??


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


All I can see is the perfect wall for a triple monitor eyefinity setup. If that's a 19" then 3 30" monitors would be perfect. Better yet, 6 24" monitors for Dirt3, it would be like you were in the car....


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey, thanks man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate you posting that. The desk is a Hodge-Podge of different furniture but I need lots of space for projects and stuff.
> I got the tv for Christmas and didn't have a surface to put it on.....off to Lowes I went and got the wall mount.....20 minutes later it was hung. Not quite center of the desk, but I had to hit a stud so that I the best I could do.
> There has to be a way to hang it on plaster. What if you put a 2 x 6 up on two studs and then attache the tv mount to that....perhaps??


i was thinking the same thing.....in a few months my roommate is going to be moving out (probably closer to a year) so im going to be converting his room into my "man cave". I want to put my 40 inch tv up there but i also might pick up a smaller 32 for that room and keep the 40 in the living room. I think next weekend im gonna pick up a stud finder and start trying to find a way to hang a tv...would look so much nicer if i could hang the tv rather then put it on a table or get another stand. I hate plaster walls but i wasnt thinking about wall mounting when i bought the house....


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> i was thinking the same thing.....in a few months my roommate is going to be moving out (probably closer to a year) so im going to be converting his room into my "man cave". I want to put my 40 inch tv up there but i also might pick up a smaller 32 for that room and keep the 40 in the living room. I think next weekend im gonna pick up a stud finder and start trying to find a way to hang a tv...would look so much nicer if i could hang the tv rather then put it on a table or get another stand. I hate plaster walls but i wasnt thinking about wall mounting when i bought the house....


For Wall Mounts I recommend Monoprice







They are a lot cheaper but just as good


----------



## iLLGT3

Nothing special.

I need more space for a bigger desk but that won't happen anytime soon so this is what I've got to work with.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ya..... about rich people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arn't very friendly when they call us. LOL. But the cable company was pretty smart to do that. I just REALLY wish verizon FiOS was here, I'd switch to it in a heart beat.


Yeah rich people, too bad I'm not one of them lol


----------



## e911

LOL me either! You don't work for the government to get rich!


----------



## patrickgerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> finally organized my desk and got another monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iphone pic lol


very clean setup.


----------



## PanDAhatesu

Pretty jealous of real desks.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Little do we know that he's actually in a tent on the side of Mt. Everest...


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> Pretty jealous of real desks *snip*


um where the heck are you?! good lord man!


----------



## PanDAhatesu

I'm in Afghanistan, I did what I could lol


----------



## e911

oh.. well in that case, be safe sir!


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickgerry*
> 
> very clean setup.


I love red walls!! If you had a pure white desk then you would have my dream set up.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> I'm in Afghanistan, I did what I could lol


Are you Afghani or military? Just for clarification lol


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Are you Afghani or military? Just for clarification lol


Either way thanks for serving!


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Nothing special.
> I need more space for a bigger desk but that won't happen anytime soon so this is what I've got to work with.


Put your computer on a box next to your desk.

Ta-dah! Free space on your desk.


----------



## SentryOptic

This thread has degraded into CONVERSATION! BLASPHEMY!!

Anyways, college apartment setup. Living with two other people in one miniature room, "cozy" doesn't even begin to describe our proximity. Therefore, loft bed.


----------



## Demented

Took these earlier today:


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


Mad scientist in the making?




Nice chair, and nothing wrong with a loft bed ( at least till you fall out ) I built one when I was 14 in my tiny room...


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nice chair, and nothing wrong with a loft bed ( at least till you fall out ) I built one when I was 14 in my tiny room...


Lol that reminds me of this


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> I'm in Afghanistan, I did what I could lol


Thanks for your service. The set up you have now does what you need to so for functionality you get an A+









Stay safe and hope you are BOG stateside soon.


----------



## mathelm

This is what you'd call a true SANDY bridge processor....









What kind of bandwidth do they give ya'll and is it 24/7? AC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> Pretty jealous of real desks.


----------



## Canis-X

Shoot, when I was in Iraq in 2003 we didn't have any A/C for 6 months, and lived in a tent for 11 of those months. Loved working a swing shift trying to sleep during the hottest part of the day. At 2AM it was still over 100F out in the summer months....LOL


----------



## atarione

here is my computer desk



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PanDAhatesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> This is what you'd call a true SANDY bridge processor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bandwidth do they give ya'll and is it 24/7? AC?











Internet is wireless and costs 90 dollars a month, it's always on unless they are doing maintenance (rarely). We have AC and heat, it's like 20 degrees outside right now. BTW that tower has an i7 2600k in it - good call!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

MY MAN CAVE


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> MY MAN CAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1608567/width/525/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1608554/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1608539/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1608544/width/525/height/700


Your mouse is on the wrong side of your keyboard









Must be a lefty


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

haha yup


----------



## xion

Sorry for the crappy Droid picture.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is wireless and costs 90 dollars a month, it's always on unless they are doing maintenance (rarely). We have AC and heat, it's like 20 degrees outside right now. BTW that tower has an i7 2600k in it - good call!


I feel ya. My son just did 12 months there, his internet was crap so he was never on. Awesome you have your tower there with you. How did you accomplish that? My son is 11C so he had no time anyway.


----------



## Evenger14

Took my rig over to my grandparents for some high speed internet, left my G110 at home, still getting used to this old dell KB. Sittin a little low too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.



1.5Mb/s Download!! So excited







haha. I may get an F on this, but it's faster than what I'm used to which was 1Mb/s, and is now 0Mb/s at my house.. Curse you internetless rural community!


----------



## eduardmc

would like to update my pics since i upgrade a few stuff

headphone mount - wood audio

2 new bookshelf speakers - Cambridge S30 one of the best speakers you'll hear up to $600 (retail $220)

New sub SVS PB10-NSD - enough said.

Edit: The camera flash make the speaker look 2 tones grey with black but they are not. They are completly black out, not sure why it came out like that.


----------



## Deanofski

looks great


----------



## Kritz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> Took my rig over to my grandparents for some high speed internet, left my G110 at home, still getting used to this old dell KB. Sittin a little low too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.
> 
> 1.5Mb/s Download!! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. I may get an F on this, but it's faster than what I'm used to which was 1Mb/s, and is now 0Mb/s at my house.. Curse you internetless rural community!


Wow, how do you guys live on such a slow connection?

Here's mine:


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Mad scientist in the making?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chair, and nothing wrong with a loft bed ( at least till you fall out ) I built one when I was 14 in my tiny room...


Music composition major and life-long pianist










Also, there's a fine line between rubato and whatever the hell that kid is doing in that video. Dragging out the song much?


----------



## bryce

I'm in the process of stripping down everything and actually making it look as nice as I can. Here's some before pictures though, I'm still waiting on the case/heatsink to come the 17th =/......

Before I started striping everything down



The way my rig sits right now, neglecting it aren't I?



Halfway through the strip down process, I have a raid tonight so I'm waiting to actually take apart the computer and clean every piece of it thoroughly to prepare for the case to arrive.


----------



## SDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> would like to update my pics since i upgrade a few stuff
> 
> headphone mount - wood audio
> 
> 2 new bookshelf speakers - Cambridge S30 one of the best speakers you'll hear up to $600 (retail $220)
> 
> New sub SVS PB10-NSD - enough said.
> 
> Edit: The camera flash make the speaker look 2 tones grey with black but they are not. They are completly black out, not sure why it came out like that.


Nice sub! I have a pb12 in my home theater room. Are those AKG 701s?


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> *Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6590790089_38c6c2fece_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6590775845_8fde883df2_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6590769387_6eab57a40d_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6590761999_d69e3c1afe_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6590755091_d740a21cf8_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6590740417_a4d4b77649_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7157/6590733567_e1d866ebef_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7143/6590727657_65a5dff73f_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6590714565_a276fa836b_z.jpg


Computer video follow up









Might take some pics to make it look nice, as dead on with the iso cranked up isn't the most attractive angle lol.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Nice sub! I have a pb12 in my home theater room. Are those AKG 701s?


yeah Q701 they are amazing for gaming (and music) I used to have the AD700 and this do everything the AD700 does but better. Better sound, Better Bass, Better mids, More natural without the high been trembling and bigger soundstage, better positioning, i enjoy them much more music aswell. I love them but if you are on a budget AD700 hand out.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> yeah Q701 they are amazing for gaming (and music) I used to have the AD700 and this do everything the AD700 does but better. Better sound, Better Bass, Better mids, More natural without the high been trembling and bigger soundstage, better positioning, i enjoy them much more music aswell. I love them but if you are on a budget AD700 hand out.


Aren't the AKG k701/k702 more of a analytical headphone and the sound will actually not sound as appealing or "worse" but you will get better positioning (great for gaming) but you will be able to hear flaws in songs/tracks so you can pick them out and correct them.


----------



## SDriver

I have the AKG 702s I use them for gaming and music and love them. Most of what I listen to is lossless.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritz*
> 
> Wow, how do you guys live on such a slow connection?
> Here's mine:


Because we have never had anything faster. I'd love to live somewhere that we could get fast internet but like I said we live out in a internetless rural area.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Aren't the AKG k701/k702 more of a analytical headphone and the sound will actually not sound as appealing or "worse" but you will get better positioning (great for gaming) but you will be able to hear flaws in songs/tracks so you can pick them out and correct them.


Sound doesn't sound worse, it sounds correct. They reproduce a flatter, cleaner response than most, making what you hear come out as it was made to come out. If the sound was intended to have a ton of bass, they'll put out a ton of bass. Positioning has more to do with the source than it does the headphones. Closed headphones don't have as great of a soundstage as open, but a good card using Dolby/Creative surround processing will make any good set of headphones seem to have good surround.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Sound doesn't sound worse, it sounds correct. They reproduce a flatter, cleaner response than most, making what you hear come out as it was made to come out. If the sound was intended to have a ton of bass, they'll put out a ton of bass. Positioning has more to do with the source than it does the headphones. Closed headphones don't have as great of a soundstage as open, but a good card using Dolby/Creative surround processing will make any good set of headphones seem to have good surround.


By "Worse" I meant you here flaws, so yes correct to the flaws of the song, but to the everyday self proclaimed audiophile would the HD 650 not sound a lot nicer?

What I am trying to say is I was under the impression they are more for production then consumption.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

My setup is 3x Dell 24inch screens, 50inch Panasonic TC-50GT30 3D plasma, a few 2600k's, a few AMD x6 1090T's, and all liquid cooled. Want more info on everything, you can check my Balrog build in my sig.


----------



## pepejovi

What are those pwetty white lights on the top? In the second picture.

Also, since you all seem to have 2+ monitors, tell me why i should spend 150€ out of my ~250€ Bank account on a 24" monitor to go with my 23" one?


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What are those pwetty white lights on the top? In the second picture.
> Also, since you all seem to have 2+ monitors, tell me why i should spend 150€ out of my ~250€ Bank account on a 24" monitor to go with my 23" one?


I have dual 22's at home, and i dont see a need for bigger.. at least for me.. It's all personal preference.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> I have dual 22's at home, and i dont see a need for bigger.. at least for me.. It's all personal preference.


I'm only going for a 24" one because it's on sale for like 10€ more than a 23".


----------



## joshd

32?


----------



## voodoohao

Here's my computer setup


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is 3x Dell 24inch screens, 50inch Panasonic TC-50GT30 3D plasma, a few 2600k's, a few AMD x6 1090T's, and all liquid cooled. Want more info on everything, you can check my Balrog build in my sig.


Nice


----------



## 502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Your mouse is on the wrong side of your keyboard


Lefties get that all the time.


----------



## e911

if it's just 10 more, then go with the 24's.. might as well.. Just like my video card purchase.. the 570gtx was only 10$usd more than the 560gtx i was looking at. its trivial at that point


----------



## Bombastic




----------



## Nebacanezer

I love your set up Bombastic. Only thing I would suggest would be some cable management even though that is the worst part of making the set up perfect it's well worth the effort


----------



## Bombastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I love your set up Bombastic. Only thing I would suggest would be some cable management even though that is the worst part of making the set up perfect it's well worth the effort


I look forward to a new table will be redevelopment and will deal with the wires


----------



## Jenkins

My crappy setup


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *502*
> 
> Lefties get that all the time.




*Ahhh... now that's better.....*


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenkins*
> 
> My crappy setup


Why not unscrew those drawer slides? The desk is actually pretty nice, you could put your computer down there in that nook where the trash can is and drill a cable management hole through the side or back to string your cables up right to the monitor. Just lay down a sheet of acrylic or something to keep the computer from sitting on the carpet.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Heres mine









Excuse the fuzzy lens!

DSCF0017.JPG 2303k .JPG file


----------



## xxslay3rxx

Just my corner in the living room









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the fuzzy lens!
> 
> DSCF0017.JPG 2303k .JPG file


Is there a reason why you don't upload the jpg to the site as a picture as apposed to a file attachment? That's how most virus's are spread...


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't upload the jpg to the site as a picture as apposed to a file attachment? That's how most virus's are spread...


Do what I want.

Internet is like sex, if you get a virus, your doing it wrong.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Here are some shots of my whole office, as opposed to the one of just my desk I posted earlier. I just bought this house last year, so it's still a work in progress. Pretty bare walls ATM, need to hide the speaker wires in the wall, and I'm going to replace the futon with an actual sofa, not to mention my overloaded bookcase needs an upgrade.










Office by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Office by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


My Desk - 12/23/11 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Ahhh... now that's better.....biggrin.gif


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Jealous of some of these setups.









Stuck in a small, cramped room that doesn't afford much space for my computer.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> My room is a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I need in arms reach.


Air Force?

I ship out to basic February 21st. Excited


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Air Force?
> I ship out to basic February 21st. Excited


good luck and thanks for serving!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Here are some shots of my whole office, as opposed to the one of just my desk I posted earlier. I just bought this house last year, so it's still a work in progress. Pretty bare walls ATM, need to hide the speaker wires in the wall, and I'm going to replace the futon with an actual sofa, not to mention my overloaded bookcase needs an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr
> 
> Office by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr
> 
> My Desk - 12/23/11 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Nice set up. My wife bought me some of those white storage stackers you have to the right of your desk. At first I griped and said I'd never use them but they come in very handy and have saved me a great deal of room in my office. I'd never tell her that though


----------



## MartynRE

Sorry for the bad quality, I took these with my phone because my camera isn't on me




Wires that need to be organized....



Yay Carbon fibre!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Nice set up. My wife bought me some of those white storage stackers you have to the right of your desk. At first I griped and said I'd never use them but they come in very handy and have saved me a great deal of room in my office. I'd never tell her that though


Yeah thanks, my wife also bought me the storage drawers.







Wives, what would we do without them? (don't answer that







). There is a matching file cabinet that goes with my desk, but it costs nearly as much as the desk itself. Right now the priorities are replacing the futon and getting a larger or second bookcase.


----------



## AoHxBram

My desk setup, other side of the room has a couch to sit on and watch movies.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> My desk setup, other side of the room has a couch to sit on and watch movies.


what the heck is that little tv in the upper left there for


----------



## 502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> *Ahhh... now that's better.....*


LOL, that looks so wrong...


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> what the heck is that little tv in the upper left there for


haha this is my sisters old room, so i am too lazy to remove that tv. the big screen above my eyefinity is a 32" tv aswell


----------



## DCSRM

Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student











I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Here are some shots of my whole office, as opposed to the one of just my desk I posted earlier. I just bought this house last year, so it's still a work in progress. Pretty bare walls ATM, need to hide the speaker wires in the wall, and I'm going to replace the futon with an actual sofa, not to mention my overloaded bookcase needs an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r


NUDITY!


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


Ergonomically speaking, your best bet is to put the monitor right in front of you, so you would be better off putting it on the desk. You want everything in line so you won't be contorted. You can get some neck pain if you are looking a different direction than you are sitting.


----------



## axipher

Updated my setup to 3x1 Eyefinity +1 monitor on top:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


Agreed, that seems like a literal pain in the neck. I prefer my monitor dead ahead. I've always put my printers on separate stands, be it a milk crate or actual printer stand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> NUDITY!


It's PC.


----------



## twstjrs04

Inside the Corsair 800D:
EVGA SR-2 w/ 2x XEON X5690s full board and proc's LC)
24GB Dominator 2000MHz
2x GTX 580 HydroCopper 2
4 x intel 510 120GB ssd RAID 0
2 x 2TB data drives raid 1

2 x ASUS vw266h 25.5" monitors
Viewsonic 20" auxilary mon for laptops

Dell Precision m4600:
Core i7 2920xm
16Gb 1600MHz Ram
intel 510 250gb ssd
bluray
IPS HD display

Dell Latitude: Core i5, 8GB ram, Intel x-25m 160GB ssd
Macbook to keep my printer company.

as you can see, ive done some work since my last build seen in my sig.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> It's PC.


Just teasin'


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twstjrs04*
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, ive done some work since my last build seen in my sig.


HOLD S***. Just wondering, what do you use all that power for?









Btw, that is a very nice, clean look.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> HOLD S***. Just wondering, what do you use all that power for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, that is a very nice, clean look.


He better fold!


----------



## aznricer112

looks good.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


My neck hurts just looking at the picture. Definitely put it in front of you imo.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


And how do you not kick the crap out of that printer?


----------



## Andstraus

Finally Finished My Pc, but plan on getting a new desk. Here Is what I have going on now.


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> And how do you not kick the crap out of that printer?


It looks deceptive, the keyboard tray comes out and there is quite enough legroom to spare.

BTW, I did put my monitor back on the desk, looks better. Use my little podium for the laptop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Finished My Pc, but plan on getting a new desk. Here Is what I have going on now.


Haha, same desk in my place. Feels a little cramped, dont you think?


----------



## SolidSnake1162

If there's one thing that I've learned from reading page, after page last night and this morning...you people seriously love Ikea. Hahaha.

But anyways, it's my day off from school. Thank god. So I'm going to rearrange my set-up real quick and hopefully get a photo up by tonight.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> If there's one thing that I've learned from reading page, after page last night and this morning...you people seriously love Ikea. Hahaha.
> But anyways, it's my day off from school. Thank god. So I'm going to rearrange my set-up real quick and hopefully get a photo up by tonight.


Ikea is decent quality for a very good price, thats probably the reason why everyone (including me) has ikea desks etc, its also a worldwide well known company.
if i would be looking for a new desk ikea is the place i'd go to first, and probably find what i need there


----------



## LuminatX

Not bad, but you need a larger desk, I would die with that tiny amount of mouse space, id be constantly hitting everything around it haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Updated my setup to 3x1 Eyefinity +1 monitor on top:


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Not bad, but you need a larger desk, I would die with that tiny amount of mouse space, id be constantly hitting everything around it haha.


Eyefinity with Nvidia? Not sure if serious

Mine


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Not bad, but you need a larger desk, I would die with that tiny amount of mouse space, id be constantly hitting everything around it haha.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Updated my setup to 3x1 Eyefinity +1 monitor on top:
Click to expand...

It's actually just the right amount of space for me, but I plan on building a new desk this spring that will accommodate either portrait or landscape 3x1 Eyefinity + the extra monitor on top along with cabinets for my server, desktop, amp, speakers, and sub.

Currently in the process of AutoCAD'ing some designs.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Heres my little corner in my hovel. The case has enough room to breathe, as the back is open and I am near a drafty sliding glass door. Eventually I will have something nice... you know, when I am not a college student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE an opinion on monitor placement. I just cleared the whole desk off (forgot it was black!) and moved the printer on the ground. The printer was on the shelf where the monitor is, but its just too bulky and makes me feel cramped in. Should I put the monitor on the desk and move the other stuff to the shelf?


:O

I had that same desk for a while. $100 from Walmart, amirite? I used to have my monitor right in front of me on that desk, rather than on that stand. I eventually had to get rid of the desk because there wasn't enough room in the area where you have your tower for mine. That, and the keyboard drawer rails bend -very- easily and the keyboard drawer just falls out now. Glad I replaced it and got a bigger, sturdier desk with enough room for my rig up top.


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> :O
> I had that same desk for a while. $100 from Walmart, amirite? I used to have my monitor right in front of me on that desk, rather than on that stand. I eventually had to get rid of the desk because there wasn't enough room in the area where you have your tower for mine. That, and the keyboard drawer rails bend -very- easily and the keyboard drawer just falls out now. Glad I replaced it and got a bigger, sturdier desk with enough room for my rig up top.


Sure is!

I am looking forward to the new desk as well... Wife already agreed I could get one once we are settled into our new place when Im in grad school.

I agree with the statement about the keyboard rails. I have already pounded it in frustration when dominated by a sneak attack from a hidden giant in skyrim


----------



## Dexhead

A few pics of my Setup:


----------



## twstjrs04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> HOLD S***. Just wondering, what do you use all that power for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, that is a very nice, clean look.


I am an engineer in the oil and gas industry and do software development on the side (3d microseismic processing, fluid dynamic modelers, etc.)

I like a clean house


----------



## Xyro TR1




----------



## Draygonn




----------



## SolidSnake1162

Hey guys, so I finally talked my mom into letting my invest in a very nice computer desk. This might not be the right topic, but in a way I think it is. Anyways, perhaps something like an L shaped, or just a regular straight one. Either way, can anyone give some good recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexhead*
> 
> A few pics of my Setup:


Nice Bong.. LOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twstjrs04*
> 
> I am an engineer in the oil and gas industry and do software development on the side (3d microseismic processing, fluid dynamic modelers, etc.)
> I like a clean house


wow.. and I thought I was a nerd good lord son! nice set up though..


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Hey guys, so I finally talked my mom into letting my invest in a very nice computer desk. This might not be the right topic, but in a way I think it is. Anyways, perhaps something like an L shaped, or just a regular straight one. Either way, can anyone give some good recommendations? Thanks.


I'll just put this here









http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I'll just put this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


Mmmmmmmmmm. I like.


----------



## OverClocker55

So much cooler than mine..."


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Hey guys, so I finally talked my mom into letting my invest in a very nice computer desk. This might not be the right topic, but in a way I think it is. Anyways, perhaps something like an L shaped, or just a regular straight one. Either way, can anyone give some good recommendations? Thanks.


Go to your local lumber store. Get like 6-4x4's and 2-36"x72" pieces of plywood and a box of nails


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I'll just put this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


i should smack you with my old dsl modem for showing me this website.







they have so many cool things that would make my home office so much better and more organized.. grrr! curse you! now i have a list of about 1000$ worth of stuff i'd like to get!


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twstjrs04*
> 
> I am an engineer in the oil and gas industry and do software development on the side (3d microseismic processing, fluid dynamic modelers, etc.)
> I like a clean house


Ah, that makes sense. At some point in my life, I will probably have that much relative computing power, but for no reason except that I love computers. As a teacher, I only need so much horsepower to make a lesson plan, and I realisticlly cannot use the 3 monitors I have on my desk at the momen (2x 1920x1200 and 1x 2560x1440 over a desktop and a laptop with mouse without borders).


----------



## jterry2012

Here's mine. Just moved it back into my room, if I can find some pictures of previous setup I will edit them into the post.




I love the looks of glass desks but without a backing, my unorganized cables show through


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Dear sir,

I love every gadget that you have in that pics.


----------



## Jenkins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Why not unscrew those drawer slides? The desk is actually pretty nice, you could put your computer down there in that nook where the trash can is and drill a cable management hole through the side or back to string your cables up right to the monitor. Just lay down a sheet of acrylic or something to keep the computer from sitting on the carpet.


Thanks for the idea! i may do that! But if you leave something in a nook like that a lot of dust will accumulate in the pc!


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Here's mine. Just moved it back into my room, if I can find some pictures of previous setup I will edit them into the post.
> 
> 
> I love the looks of glass desks but without a backing, my unorganized cables show through


I have almost that exact desk, except mine is frosted glass, and has a riser tier on the one wing. I love glass desks and the looks of them too, except they just seem to never be big enough!







my next desk I'm thinking of using a 6ft and an 8ft counter top with a back, and building a desk out of it.


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> It looks deceptive, the keyboard tray comes out and there is quite enough legroom to spare.
> BTW, I did put my monitor back on the desk, looks better. Use my little podium for the laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, same desk in my place. Feels a little cramped, dont you think?


yup like I said I plan on getting a new desk this week or so.


----------



## Demented

My setup at work:


----------



## csm725

OCN mousepad!?!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> OCN mousepad!?!


he... is truly gifted...

that just sparked and idea.

Some one should sell OCN stencils. maybe i should . . . .


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> OCN mousepad!?!


That was from the artsnow.com $2.99 custom mousepad thing a while ago...they might still be that cheap...


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That was from the artsnow.com $2.99 custom mousepad thing a while ago...they might still be that cheap...


they are still available, just not cheap:

http://www.artsnow.com/buy/ocn

appear to be 8.99$ each


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That desk is too big for only one monitor


I was thinking his tower is a bit lonely over there too.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That was from the artsnow.com $2.99 custom mousepad thing a while ago...they might still be that cheap...


Custom Large Mousepad
Price:$6.99


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> they are still available, just not cheap:
> http://www.artsnow.com/buy/ocn
> appear to be 8.99$ each


Cool. That's still not that bad for a custom printed pad.


----------



## e911

where you getting the 6.99. when i searched it comes up 8.99







but either way, thats pretty cool, but i like my rocketfish mousepad







would be hard pressed to get rid of it..


----------



## csm725

Is that...








Comic Sans?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Is that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comic Sans?


where?


----------



## csm725

The font on the mousepad -
http://i.imgur.com/C43hY.png


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The font on the mousepad -
> http://i.imgur.com/C43hY.png


yup.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> where you getting the 6.99. when i searched it comes up 8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but either way, thats pretty cool, but i like my rocketfish mousepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be hard pressed to get rid of it..


http://www.artsnow.com/diy/mousepad/large-mousepad-160

make your own, the OCN way ! ~___~ not comic sans.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Nice Bong.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. and I thought I was a nerd good lord son! nice set up though..


Glass is a more appropriate term from what I understand, "Hey, nice glass.".


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Glass is a more appropriate term from what I understand, "Hey, nice glass.".


LOL my bad.. just callin' a spade a spade..


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> LOL my bad.. just callin' a spade a spade..


Them damn kids and their "water pipes" . Btw, get a perk for that bad boy!









Here is my setup as of about 2 hours ago, completely moved around my room. To the left is a bed and to the right is a couch facing the PC. I'll mount a 42" TV that is viewable from the couch sometime soon!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL my bad.. just callin' a spade a spade..
> 
> 
> 
> Them damn kids and their "water pipes" . Btw, get a perk for that bad boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my setup as of about 2 hours ago, completely moved around my room. To the left is a bed and to the right is a couch facing the PC. I'll mount a 42" TV that is viewable from the couch sometime soon!
Click to expand...

I wish my setup was as nice. My space is smaller than your average office cubicle...... i have a corner of my room, for my PC.... I'll post a picture eventually.









edit, is that a draft beer machine in the corner of your room?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

haha, why yes. yes it is. even have frosted glasses in the mini-fridge







.


----------



## Phil~

Here is my setup so far.
Before




























Now




























Here the other energy sucker in my room.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> haha, why yes. yes it is. even have frosted glasses in the mini-fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you , are truly amazing

offtopic: Why do people buy alienware.. .. ... they have cool cases yes, but its sooo overpriced


----------



## Phil~

Heh mine was only $600


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

haha, bet you will really hate me when I tell ya I'm only 19 and my mom actually bought that thing for me for Christmas lolz...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you , are truly amazing
> offtopic: Why do people buy alienware.. .. ... they have cool cases yes, but its sooo overpriced


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Here is my setup so far.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the other energy sucker in my room.































What mobo/cpu/heatsink is that on your wall and why is it there? JW


----------



## Phil~

Cheap ECS board hosting an E4500, with a Tuniq Tower cooling it. it's there for art


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mobo/cpu/heatsink is that on your wall and why is it there? JW


The heatsink is a Tuniq Tower, a beast back in its day.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> haha, bet you will really hate me when I tell ya I'm only 19 and my mom actually bought that thing for me for Christmas lolz...


lolz GJ. Stats?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Here is my setup so far.
> Before


And you have just given me a few ideas... soon my good old mugen 2 will be put out of action(being replaced by WC'ing), I still have my old P5E Deluxe(broken though







) so I might do the same, and throw my 4870 and some other misc hardware on the wall too







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> The heatsink is a Tuniq Tower, a beast back in its day.


Did the mugen 2 beat it? I think it beat it at idle but it was a bit warmer at load(that might be the TRUE though), it has been ages since I did research into heatsinks...


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

my badboy setup











could do with sorting out usally its in alot more of a mess took a snap as it looked clean will probably only last a few days that tidy


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> my badboy setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could do with sorting out usally its in alot more of a mess took a snap as it looked clean will probably only last a few days that tidy


rocking dual monitors.only use dual when working and single when doing anything else, my main monitor is a 19" Samsung TV via HDMI and the other is my actual TV a 32" LG led via VGA


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Here's mine. Just moved it back into my room, if I can find some pictures of previous setup I will edit them into the post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1632519/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1632528/width/600/height/450
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1632528/width/600/height/450
> 
> I love the looks of glass desks but without a backing, my unorganized cables show through


I have the same desk and I've done a pretty good job with the wiring. If you'd like I can send you a photo soon and give you tips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Cheap ECS board hosting an E4500, with a Tuniq Tower cooling it. it's there for art


I've thought of doing that before, but my wife would NOT approve. I can't even put up some gaming posters =/. I wanted to get all the L4D posters and maybe a BF3 poster.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I've thought of doing that before, but my wife would NOT approve. I can't even put up some gaming posters =/. I wanted to get all the L4D posters and maybe a BF3 poster.


Time for new wife!


----------



## pepejovi

Seriously? Who wears the pants in that marriage? It's just a couple of posters, it's not like they're permanent or anything!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Time for new wife!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Seriously? Who wears the pants in that marriage? It's just a couple of posters, it's not like they're permanent or anything!


Ah youth; you guys have a lot to learn about wives.







It's not about "who wears the pants," (both do) but rather picking your battles.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Ah youth; you guys have a lot to learn about wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about "who wears the pants," (both do) but rather picking your battles.


ya see there's an easier way.. just don't get married.. that way you KEEP YOUR MONEY, and you can have more than one girl







I mean really.. who wants to look at the same mug for 30 years? LOL


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Ah youth; you guys have a lot to learn about wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about "who wears the pants," (both do) but rather picking your battles.


Picking your battles is all good, but for her to not even let him put up some posters..?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Picking your battles is all good, but for her to not even let him put up some posters..?


Yes well chances are that she's holding something ( that he's done in the past) over him. Let's face it, we're dogs and we tend to do stupid things where women are concerned. So eventually their gonna have something on us.

With that said, you're right. I'd hang whatever I wanted to on MY wall. Consequences be damned. But for one, I'm alone a lot, and two, it may financially be HER wall....


----------



## .design

I want an L-desk, possibly a glass one, but i have quite a small room and can't find one with the right dimensions.

"Work" space:









Behind the the chair:









To the left of that:


----------



## e911

^^ looks nice


----------



## Jerm1970

Here's my lair. Hoping to upgrade the display in the living room to a 64" Samsung Plasma, then snag the 55" Samsung to slap on the wall.
Convincing the wife this is necessary is a challenge all in itself.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> lolz GJ. Stats?


What do you mean stats?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Seriously? Who wears the pants in that marriage? It's just a couple of posters, it's not like they're permanent or anything!


Because she doesn't want me to hang up a few posters she's the dominant one in the relationship?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Ah youth; you guys have a lot to learn about wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about "who wears the pants," (both do) but rather picking your battles.


Exactly, thank you. The room is somewhat shared, she doesn't want me filling it up with "manly" crap like video game posters and whatnot. I can spend whatever money I like if it's something I want, such as PC upgrades. Hanging up a few posters on the wall isn't that serious of a desire for me, so I'll let her have her way on that. Our next move is to buy a house in a year or two. Then I'd have my full own room dedicated to entertainment. Pool table, all the posters I want, and possibly a nice big projector with an insane audio setup.

EDIT: I'm fixing the quotes. OCN's quote system is pretty bugged...


----------



## MICRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.design*
> 
> I want an L-desk, possibly a glass one, but i have quite a small room and can't find one with the right dimensions.
> "Work" space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the the chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the left of that:


This might fit the bill!? Z-Line Legacy from staples! http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Designs-Legacy-Glass-Top-L-Desk/product_727061

Heres a pic of mine, Im really happy with it! If I remember right I got it for around a $100 bucks on sale!









They have others also!


----------



## ManOnFire

Here's my little retreat...And yes I am a Logitech whore lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> Here's my little retreat...And yes I am a Logitech whore lol


You should get a board or something solid underneath your case as a pre-caution to keep dust and possible static electricity away


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You should get a board or something solid underneath your case as a pre-caution to keep dust and possible static electricity away


Is that really a problem when the whole thing is earthed anyway? I used to have wood floors and now I have carpet I get near to no dust, wood floors were a nightmare.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Picking your battles is all good, but for her to not even let him put up some posters..?


For me at least , and for any healthy marriage, it's not about "permission" really; that's for the totally whipped puppies. Something like hanging wall posters is a _debate_ to put it politely. I would understand my wife not wanting posters on the wall *if* it were some sort of common room. In my office, which only I inhabit, is a different story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Yes well chances are that she's holding something ( that he's done in the past) over him. Let's face it, we're dogs and we tend to do stupid things where women are concerned. So eventually their gonna have something on us.
> With that said, you're right. I'd hang whatever I wanted to on MY wall. Consequences be damned. But for one, I'm alone a lot, and two, it may financially be HER wall....


Like I said, only the uxorious ones are like that. It's not about leverage, it's about learning to compromise with your mate. Should she take the same hard-lined position as you would, do it my way or be damned? I think not. If either spouse does, then they are bound to become a statistic, which is around 70% for divorce in this country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Because she doesn't want me to hang up a few posters she's the dominant one in the relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, thank you. The room is somewhat shared, she doesn't want me filling it up with "manly" crap like video game posters and whatnot. I can spend whatever money I like if it's something I want, such as PC upgrades. Hanging up a few posters on the wall isn't that serious of a desire for me, so I'll let her have her way on that. Our next move is to buy a house in a year or two. Then I'd have my full own room dedicated to entertainment. Pool table, all the posters I want, and possibly a nice big projector with an insane audio setup.
> EDIT: I'm fixing the quotes. OCN's quote system is pretty bugged...


Sounds like the same deal with my wife.







I can buy as long as it's in reason. And my office is my turf, in exchange for which she gets the rest of the house, which is fine by me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ya see there's an easier way.. just don't get married.. that way you KEEP YOUR MONEY, and you can have more than one girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really.. who wants to look at the same mug for 30 years? LOL


That's totally fine, to each his or her own. Marriage isn't for everyone, that's for certain.


----------



## .design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MICRON*
> 
> This might fit the bill!? Z-Line Legacy from staples! http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Designs-Legacy-Glass-Top-L-Desk/product_727061
> Heres a pic of mine, Im really happy with it! If I remember right I got it for around a $100 bucks on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have others also!


That one would be perfect! I have about 1.60m of space between the wall and the bed, and that desk is 1.54m.
Unfortunately i do not live in the United States, we do not have staples over here in the Netherlands..


----------



## SDriver

Here are some updated pics of my setup.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You should get a board or something solid underneath your case as a pre-caution to keep dust and possible static electricity away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really a problem when the whole thing is earthed anyway? I used to have wood floors and now I have carpet I get near to no dust, wood floors were a nightmare.
Click to expand...

Theoretically with an earthed/grounded computer, you shouldn't have problems with static electricity, whether it's form the carpet, or someone coming in contact with it and having static electricity built up.

But the world isn't perfect, I remember having an old computer that if you had any static build-up in you and you went to plug in a USB stick and contact the metal case of the connector, it was enough to freeze the computer and require a hard reset.

Just a pre-caution if anything.

And how do you have no dust with a carpet, I have a super worn out carpet that is no longer fluffy by any means and with my case on the floor for a couple days, I can see dust built up on my RAD,s but up on the desk, stays clean for months... You must vacuum every day or something crazy haha.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*


is that from woot.com?


----------



## SDriver

That was a Christmas gift from my wife. The print was done by a local artist and she had it framed. The artist sells on etsy. I'll find out what the name of the seller is for you.

edit: The sellers name is flowersinmay. Heres a link http://www.etsy.com/listing/88229272/terrorizing-the-masses-limited-edition?ref=sr_gallery_1&sref=&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=terrorizing+the+masses&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> lolz GJ. Stats?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean stats?
Click to expand...

laptop hardware stats.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> laptop hardware stats.


I'm just really not sure how we got to a mini kegorator to the stats of my laptop that isn't in the picture... lol


----------



## Jerm1970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Here are some updated pics of my setup.


I LOVE how clean your environment is! Absolutely no clutter and nothing unnecessary...beautiful.


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Theoretically with an earthed/grounded computer, you shouldn't have problems with static electricity, whether it's form the carpet, or someone coming in contact with it and having static electricity built up.
> But the world isn't perfect, I remember having an old computer that if you had any static build-up in you and you went to plug in a USB stick and contact the metal case of the connector, it was enough to freeze the computer and require a hard reset.
> Just a pre-caution if anything.
> And how do you have no dust with a carpet, I have a super worn out carpet that is no longer fluffy by any means and with my case on the floor for a couple days, I can see dust built up on my RAD,s but up on the desk, stays clean for months... You must vacuum every day or something crazy haha.


dunno then lol...all i know is that i had to clean my rads every hour with a damn wood floor and now its all gravy. I give it a clean at leaset once a month though anyway


----------



## SDriver

Thanks, I have lots of shelves and drawers to keep everything away and in its place.


----------



## rauLquirozZ

Mine is a bit MEH, but it's because I'm on University and I'm always traveling so I can't have a Desktop right now.
Expect a new one when I finish ^^.



GF gift












And yes, that is a Lego Mouse Bungee ^^


Spoiler: Lego Mouse Bungee


----------



## SDriver

Very cool mouse bungee!


----------



## rauLquirozZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Very cool mouse bungee!


Thanks you, I can show instructions if anyone wants xD


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Ahh the Nintendo 64...I still have one in my office behind me hooked up. When I get some time to myself away from work/wife/kids (ha!) I flip around and play some Mario Kart lol...great times.


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauLquirozZ*
> 
> Thanks you, I can show instructions if anyone wants xD


Please! Mouse bungees are too expensive, and I can't quite figure out how that one is put together..


----------



## bryce

FInished my computer, err almost finished. I've got to run to the store tomorrow to get some extra fan to molex converters to get the other 2 fans running. May as well just get a fan controller idk yet.

Anyways, before pics:



After pics: Sorry excuse for management isn't it? Also, my sound card has a low profile backplate so I've gotta fix that before it'll fit into the case.


----------



## aznricer112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauLquirozZ*
> 
> Thanks you, I can show instructions if anyone wants xD


Um, yes please!


----------



## bjgrenke

Did some cable management today and built my rig a few days ago so I decided to do an update.





My laptop setup which is in the opposite corner of the room.



Dark shot of my desktop



The great thing about the monitor going all the way to the desk surface is that is serves great for covering up cables







And yes, that is a desk lamp behind my monitor











I moved my power bar behind the piano which you can see in the first picture, and now there's literally NO visible cables at all.


----------



## kyismaster

@Xyro TR1:

IS THAT MLP i see?!?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Because she doesn't want me to hang up a few posters she's the dominant one in the relationship?


Always let your girl wear the pants in the relationship because they always end up coming off anyways


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Always let your girl wear the pants in the relationship because they always end up coming off anyways


Rofl.


----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have the same desk and I've done a pretty good job with the wiring. If you'd like I can send you a photo soon and give you tips.
> I've thought of doing that before, but my wife would NOT approve. I can't even put up some gaming posters =/. I wanted to get all the L4D posters and maybe a BF3 poster.


Yea, I'd love to see the picture! In all honesty I was just being lazy and kinda stuffed everything back there. Moving out in a couple months so didn't bother.


----------



## kyismaster

My Cr$ppy setup.







enjoy. btw Samsung Sync Master - 21.5 inch, and gateway 17 inch <- which i use only to watch movies while OCNing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have the same desk and I've done a pretty good job with the wiring. If you'd like I can send you a photo soon and give you tips.
> I've thought of doing that before, but my wife would NOT approve. I can't even put up some gaming posters =/. I wanted to get all the L4D posters and maybe a BF3 poster.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'd love to see the picture! In all honesty I was just being lazy and kinda stuffed everything back there. Moving out in a couple months so didn't bother.
Click to expand...

I'll try to remember to take a pic later this weekend. The one I posted in this thread long ago is old.

What is it with OCN lately? When I type out my post and hit Submit, nothing happens, I'm just sitting here. I have to copy my entire post, refresh the page, then paste it and hit Submit for it to work.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'll try to remember to take a pic later this weekend. The one I posted in this thread long ago is old.
> What is it with OCN lately? When I type out my post and hit Submit, nothing happens, I'm just sitting here. I have to copy my entire post, refresh the page, then paste it and hit Submit for it to work.


its been doing that to me alot lately, its so darn irritating!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Ahh the Nintendo 64...I still have one in my office behind me hooked up. When I get some time to myself away from work/wife/kids (ha!) I flip around and play some Mario Kart lol...great times.


Haha very nice! One of my favorite ways to relax is to run around Mario 64 or Banjo Kazooie. Super Smash is in there right now because my friends and I were playing it the other day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> @Xyro TR1:
> IS THAT MLP i see?!?


Indeed! You may recognize me from YouTube or as one of those guys who works at EqD.







Might I refer you here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Always let your girl wear the pants in the relationship because they always end up coming off anyways


LOL yes this. While you may have fewer gaming posters on your walls, you may also stop caring about that particular issue.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha very nice! One of my favorite ways to relax is to run around Mario 64 or Banjo Kazooie. Super Smash is in there right now because my friends and I were playing it the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! You may recognize me from YouTube or as one of those guys who works at EqD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I refer you here?
> LOL yes this. While you may have fewer gaming posters on your walls, you may also stop caring about that particular issue.


I think a little part of me just died and went to heaven.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


i see im not the only one that uses the rocketfish vertically lol


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


I just noticed... what is that device that appears to be an RCA audio switching box? If that is indeed what it is, how well does it work? I'm in need of something like this.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think a little part of me just died and went to heaven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i see im not the only one that uses the rocketfish vertically lol


it just depends on the desk size, when i got my new keyboard, I had to turn mines vertical, then i got a bigger, desk, then I didn't care anymore xD

@Xyro: There are restrictions on character avatars <--- I have a unique Avatar don't I ?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> @Xyro: There are restrictions on character avatars <--- I have a unique Avatar don't I ?


You're in the clear!









You should post up in there, tho. Great group.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> You're in the clear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post up in there, tho. Great group.


Tomorrow.







thanks for the ref.
and sick room set up too.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it just depends on the desk size, when i got my new keyboard, I had to turn mines vertical, then i got a bigger, desk, then I didn't care anymore xD
> @Xyro: There are restrictions on character avatars <--- I have a unique Avatar don't I ?


i have a big desk and still use it vertically. i tend to move up and down more than side to side.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Snipper-r00


Oh wow, that black contrast reminds me of Thor!










Oh, and this.


----------



## jellis142

I approve of Master Chief.


----------



## Aiight

here is my work station which is a small room off the side of my bedroom. with a big opening into the bedroom. designed the wallpapers to match the rest of the room. (grey walls red curtains and bed sheets etc). The screen on the left is a 50inch plasma and the screen on the right is a 27inch LED


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that black contrast reminds me of Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this.


I am at a lost for words.








To have Master Chief Blessings on your system.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> My laptop setup which is in the opposite corner of the room.


I have the desk from the top one(with the extra shelf) and the chair from the bottom pic sitting next to me with my legacy setup right now


----------



## XSCounter

I like black-red-white color scheme







Very neat!


----------



## iLLGT3

20,000 posts!!!









Aiight, nice desk! Is that an Ikea unit?


----------



## shineon2011

This thread is WIN


----------



## Aiight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> 20,000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight, nice desk! Is that an Ikea unit?


Yes it is, its a couple of years old now but it has lasted pretty well. I need to get myself a better chair though

here is some pics to give a better idea of the room.


----------



## Dredknot

My newest Gaming setup. Love it because its almost always pitch black and my computer always keeps my room nice and cozy warm lol

Youtube video also


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dredknot*
> 
> My newest Gaming setup. Love it because its almost always pitch black and my computer always keeps my room nice and cozy warm lol
> Youtube video also


Why wouldn't you have the larger screen in the middle? And what happened to your optical drive's tray? (Or what is that on the floor?)


----------



## JerseyDubbin

I would post my setup but you would lol at my main monitor...max resolution is 1280x1024

secondary monitor is a 55inch LED samsung smart tv though







, it's a shame i can't keep my computer in my living room right now. It's on a techbench and way to messy for my liking but I can't buy a case for a few months (moved out to CO a little while ago so there are other priorities).

I'll post some pictures up later, after I clean up the desk a bit


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> Here are some updated pics of my setup.


hey i was looling for something similar to mount my speakrs like that, did you do those speakers stand. i want to insolate my speakers from the desk. i know you could also use foam sheet, but anyone has any idea what to buy. Those auralex from amazon are darn to expensive for 2 piece of foam.


----------



## Drake.L

Here are some (8) pics of my room. Didn't want to bombard the thread with that many pictures so I shall just provide the link to it.


http://imgur.com/hJzsv

My room is usually never this clean, but since i'm still on winter vacation, I figured I can try to keep it clean for at least a month.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Why wouldn't you have the larger screen in the middle? And what happened to your optical drive's tray? (Or what is that on the floor?)





Quote:


> Or what is that on the floor?


looks liek a 3.5 mounting tray for USB 3.0 or something of the like from an asrock mobo. mine came with the 3.5 or pci-e slot adapter


----------



## paperKuts

The finished Man Cave

Looking in from the right



Dark Shot



View from the outside



Finishing touch were rugs hanging on left and right wall to dampen sound, big improvement on the acoustics, and a BF 3 poster


----------



## pepejovi

Wow, where did you get that huge BF3 poster from? And for how much


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Wow, where did you get that huge BF3 poster from? And for how much


Forbidden Planet in Edinburgh, £3.99

Edit: Probably should point out that it is not that big, just a small wall


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> The finished Man Cave
> ..snip
> Finishing touch were rugs hanging on left and right wall to dampen sound, big improvement on the acoustics, and a BF 3 poster


Looks Good man.







I am now jealous of your tiny room


----------



## Witchdoctor

Stuck in the basement


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> The finished Man Cave
> Looking in from the right
> *snip*
> Dark Shot
> *snip*
> View from the outside
> *snip*
> Finishing touch were rugs hanging on left and right wall to dampen sound, big improvement on the acoustics, and a BF 3 poster


Oh, I remember now... The oompa loompa room.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Forbidden Planet in Edinburgh, £3.99
> Edit: Probably should point out that it is not that big, just a small wall


Can you provide measurements? Of the poster, because that really looks big


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Forbidden Planet in Edinburgh, £3.99
> Edit: Probably should point out that it is not that big, just a small wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide measurements? Of the poster, because that really looks big
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Gaming-Poster-Landscape-Size/dp/B005LXQL9K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1326914285&sr=8-3


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> The finished Man Cave
> Dark Shot
> 
> Finishing touch were rugs hanging on left and right wall to dampen sound, big improvement on the acoustics, and a BF 3 poster


Now all we need is a TV the size of the poster....









and maybe one a those bookshelf's on hinges. You know, where you pull on a certain book and it swings open to revel a secret passage....

Looks great, I luv it...


----------



## kyismaster

@ bjgrenke : thats a sporty looking chair, is it any comfortable?


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Gaming-Poster-Landscape-Size/dp/B005LXQL9K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1326914285&sr=8-3


Yea thats the same poster, cheers saves me looking it up lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Now all we need is a TV the size of the poster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe one a those bookshelf's on hinges. You know, where you pull on a certain book and it swings open to revel a secret passage....
> Looks great, I luv it...


I do Have a 37" TV which was/is an option but I really think it's to big at such a close proximity, if it was big enough for both on one wall then hell yeah that would have happened!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> I do Have a 37" TV which was/is an option but I really think it's to big at such a close proximity, if it was big enough for both on one wall then hell yeah that would have happened! wink.gif


Obviously you just aren't dedicated enough...


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Can anyone recommend a place/website for nice chairs at a good price? Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Here are some pics of where my computer sits as of right now...

Cleaned up the desk a little and did some cable management. Worked with what I had.

Just after cleaning..









All of the computer pieces up there









Couple of the Sig Rig...YES it's DUSTY, I will be cleaning it while I wait for replacement parts

















what the wires behind the tech bench look like, this was as clean as I could get them

















with everything on it...









Note the dog in the picture there is not my dog it's my friends that I ran in agility for awhile..."insert shameless plug" here's my Aussie










There are two major things missing from my computer...what are they haha


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> There are two major things missing from my computer...what are they haha


Ram, power cable, cpu fans?, dust cleaner for your heatsink ;p


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ram, power cable, cpu fans?, dust cleaner for your heatsink ;p


haha

Power cable is there just not plugged in because i was working on the wires

But yes RAM and CPU fans, the cpu fans i have the RAM decided to commit suicide. Which is actually a good thing because it spurred me to clean everything up while i was getting the rig ready for cleaning.


----------



## agentsmith5150

Pretty simple but i like it


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

^^^ I love the setup man!


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> 
> Pretty simple but i like it


what keyboard is that? thats a sharp lookin board


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> what keyboard is that? thats a sharp lookin board


His sig rig specs hold the answer...


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> His sig rig specs hold the answer...


ya i tried his system specs twice, it wouldnt load for me at work.. just gave me a blank page..







this forum is buggy sometimes..


----------



## Skaterboydale

Mine, a little messy!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> ya i tried his system specs twice, it wouldnt load for me at work.. just gave me a blank page..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this forum is buggy sometimes..


Ah, my bust. It's a Steelseries Merc Stealth BTW.


----------



## agentsmith5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Ah, my bust. It's a Steelseries Merc Stealth BTW.


yup! pretty good keyboard as far as non-mechanicals go =) thx for the kind words


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I actually prefer the covers on but that's not too say I don't appreciate good speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one kickass setup dude!
> Where's the desk from?


Nice monitor mate


----------



## metallicamaster3

Did a little cleaning and decided to play with a new toy... more pics to come later, a buddy of mine and I completely re-arranged my office. I'll update in about an hour once I'm confident that everything's clean. I'm a neat freak.


----------



## justinb6003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> hey i was looling for something similar to mount my speakrs like that, did you do those speakers stand. i want to insolate my speakers from the desk. i know you could also use foam sheet, but anyone has any idea what to buy. Those auralex from amazon are darn to expensive for 2 piece of foam.


These are much cheaper! Wish I knew before I bought my MoPads.








http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/accessories.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Here are some (8) pics of my room. Didn't want to bombard the thread with that many pictures so I shall just provide the link to it.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hJzsv
> 
> My room is usually never this clean, but since i'm still on winter vacation, I figured I can try to keep it clean for at least a month.


You've done a spectacular job with the space you have


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> more pics to come later, a buddy of mine and I completely re-arranged my office. I'll update in about an hour once I'm confident that everything's clean. I'm a neat freak.


Getting a cramp in my scroll finger here. 6 pics of the decals on your spacebar? That's either a really cramp office or the zoom is stuck on your camera.....


----------



## TheSandman




----------



## mathelm

@thesandman, Not into Star Trek are ya... and I wonder just how many of those speakers did Logitech actually sell. Everybody has them, myself included...







on everything cept the Dr. pepper... am a pepsi man myself....


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> @thesandman, Not into Star Trek are ya... and I wonder just how many of those speakers did Logitech actually sell. Everybody has them, myself included...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on everything cept the Dr. pepper... am a pepsi man myself....


dont be hatin' on us trekkies







Voyager and Next Gen were my favs.. seven of nine and janeway..


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> dont be hatin' on us trekkies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager and Next Gen were my favs.. seven of nine and janeway..


LOL, 7 of 9 yes, but Janeway? She always seemed kind of homely to me, with what sounds like a smoker's voice.

And T'Pol FTW.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> dont be hatin' on us trekkies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager and Next Gen were my favs.. seven of nine and janeway..


And Crusher and Troi























And DS9 had Kira and Dax, though they weren't AS hot.

All TOS had was Nurse Chapel and the yeoman that was only in the half of the first season, which sucks because the female uniforms had so much potential.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

my new office/entertainment room =)


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, 7 of 9 yes, but Janeway? She always seemed kind of homely to me, with what sounds like a smoker's voice.
> And T'Pol FTW.


janeway was hot when she got cranky..


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> my new office/entertainment room


Whooo man, that's some major clutter on your World War 2 era desk.


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> @thesandman, Not into Star Trek are ya... and I wonder just how many of those speakers did Logitech actually sell. Everybody has them, myself included...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on everything cept the Dr. pepper... am a pepsi man myself....


you cant see them but on that bookshelf is all 6 Star Trek Series and Bluray Star Trek 1-10, the newest movie ill burn if someone gives it to me


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> you cant see them but on that bookshelf is all 6 Star Trek Series and Bluray Star Trek 1-10, the newest movie ill burn if someone gives it to me


Love the desk and my clutter. I picked up the desk last week at an estate sale and its massive. Yes I got alot of "clutter" on my desk but it's all arranged nicely and doesn't get in the way =P


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> Love the desk and my clutter. I picked up the desk last week at an estate sale and its massive. Yes I got alot of "clutter" on my desk but it's all arranged nicely and doesn't get in the way =P


That desk reminds me a government issued desk that probably weighs around 300 lbs and is made of steel and more steel !


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, 7 of 9 yes, but Janeway? She always seemed kind of homely to me, with what sounds like a smoker's voice.
> And T'Pol FTW.


I never was really big into Star Trek but I saw 1 or 2 of the movies with Janeway ( or maybe it was just episodes, its been years ago) and I remember making fun of her for always blowing up the ship. Am I remembering it wrong or did she destroy her own ship quite often?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I never was really big into Star Trek but I saw 1 or 2 of the movies with Janeway ( or maybe it was just episodes, its been years ago) and I remember making fun of her for always blowing up the ship. Am I remembering it wrong or did she destroy her own ship quite often?


There are no movies based on Voyager, so it must have been episodes. She threatened to blow up her ship rather than let it fall into alien hands many times, but it only blew up a few times when something strange was happening like an alternate timeline or the ship got cloned or something, so the original ship never blew up (at least as far as I've gotten, I'm on Season 6 Episode 20)


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> That desk reminds me a government issued desk that probably weighs around 300 lbs and is made of steel and more steel !


all steel and when me and 2 other burly guys picked it up we struggled big time, felt like 500lbs or more =/


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There are no movies based on Voyager, so it must have been episodes. She threatened to blow up her **** rather than let it fall into alien hands many times, but it only blew up a few times when something strange was happening like an alternate timeline or the ship got cloned or something, so the original ship never blew up (at least as far as I've gotten, I'm on Season 6 Episode 20)


correct somewhat

The USS Voyager was destoryed in Timeless, Relativity, and Year of Hell.

None of these events ending up happening after a timeline correct. Harry caused Voyager to collaspe the Slipsteam in timeless so Voyager wouldn't fall out and crash into a planet. In Relativity Seven caught Cpt Braxton planting the Temporal bomb, and in Year of Hell, Annorax's Krenim Timeship is destroyed by Voyager after Tom Paris takes its Temporal shielding offline caused the ship to erase itself from history and the year voyager spent never happened. If that anwsers your question lol


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There are no movies based on Voyager, so it must have been episodes. She threatened to blow up her **** rather than let it fall into alien hands many times, but it only blew up a few times when something strange was happening like an alternate timeline or the ship got cloned or something, so the original ship never blew up (at least as far as I've gotten, I'm on Season 6 Episode 20)
> 
> 
> 
> correct somewhat
> 
> The USS Voyager was destoryed in Timeless, Relativity, and Year of Hell.
> 
> None of these events ending up happening after a timeline correct. Harry caused Voyager to collaspe the Slipsteam in timeless so Voyager wouldn't fall out and crash into a planet. In Relativity Seven caught Cpt Braxton planting the Temporal bomb, and in Year of Hell, Annorax's Krenim Timeship is destroyed by Voyager after Tom Paris takes its Temporal shielding offline caused the ship to erase itself from history and the year voyager spent never happened. If that anwsers your question lol
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> you cant see them but on that bookshelf is all 6 Star Trek Series and Bluray Star Trek 1-10, the newest movie ill burn if someone gives it to me


Yea, I have that one on bluray... Have all the rest ripped to the HD on the HTPC, along with many edited (commercial free) and numbered episodes from everything but DS9. But the only one I seem to ever watch is Voyager and maybe some of the Dwight Schultz next gen episodes. *THE Nth DEGREE!!!*... That and all the Big Bang Theory's and most of the SG1&Atlantis stuff ( also edited), which is the biggest reason I'm still running Vista here on my main PC. Can't edit the stuff recorded on the cable card Win7 HTPC.....yet

I've always liked to call myself a closet Trekie (I know them all by heart but I don't wear Vulcan ears, nor do I believe in the Roddenberry socialist utopia preached on next gen).....


----------



## mathelm

More pics of the HTPC:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> dont be hatin' on us trekkies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager and Next Gen were my favs.. seven of nine and janeway..


Janeway?... Was always kind of on the fence there... Seemed more like a mother figure.... But I'm not here to judge whatever someone's into....










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I never was really big into Star Trek but I saw 1 or 2 of the movies with Janeway ( or maybe it was just episodes, its been years ago) and I remember making fun of her for always blowing up the ship. Am I remembering it wrong or did she destroy her own ship quite often?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There are no movies based on Voyager, so it must have been episodes. She threatened to blow up her **** rather than let it fall into alien hands many times, but it only blew up a few times when something strange was happening like an alternate timeline or the ship got cloned or something, so the original ship never blew up (at least as far as I've gotten, I'm on Season 6 Episode 20)




She did have a cameo in Insurrection I think as Admiral Janeway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> correct somewhat
> The USS Voyager was destoryed in Timeless, Relativity, and Year of Hell.
> None of these events ending up happening after a timeline correct. Harry caused Voyager to collaspe the Slipsteam in timeless so Voyager wouldn't fall out and crash into a planet. In Relativity Seven caught Cpt Braxton planting the Temporal bomb, and in Year of Hell, Annorax's Krenim Timeship is destroyed by Voyager after Tom Paris takes its Temporal shielding offline caused the ship to erase itself from history and the year voyager spent never happened. If that anwsers your question lol


Almost or might as well have been destroyed in Year of Hell (the one with Eric's dad in it)...lol

Real Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> correct somewhat
> The USS Voyager was destoryed in Timeless, Relativity, and Year of Hell.
> None of these events ending up happening after a timeline correct. Harry caused Voyager to collaspe the Slipsteam in timeless so Voyager wouldn't fall out and crash into a planet. In Relativity Seven caught Cpt Braxton planting the Temporal bomb, and in Year of Hell, Annorax's Krenim Timeship is destroyed by Voyager after Tom Paris takes its Temporal shielding offline caused the ship to erase itself from history and the year voyager spent never happened. If that anwsers your question lol


I stand corrected, forgot about her crashing what was left of voyager into the time ship...


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> wat


what it was all from memory


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Janeway?... Was always kind of on the fence there... Seemed more like a mother figure.... But I'm not here to judge whatever someone's into....


naw.. thats just weird.. i always thought she was the dominate type.. i like strong dominate types







too many out there are just push over's..


----------



## Evenger14

Never seen seen Star Trek. Boy do I feel left out..


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Never seen seen Star Trek. Boy do I feel left out..










and you call yourself a nerd?!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> Never seen seen Star Trek. Boy do I feel left out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you call yourself a nerd?!
Click to expand...

I know.. I'd watch it now if I had Netflix & high speed internet but I don't. I'm new to the whole sci-fi thing, I got started with Stargate on TV, then watched every single episode and movie from it, and it's my favorite series, even if it isn't as big time as Star Trek. I've also seen Battlestar: Galactica (The new one). And I was watching Farscap but then our internet went







. Like I said, I'm new haha.


----------



## mathelm

What case is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I know.. I'd watch it now if I had Netflix & high speed internet but I don't. I'm new to the whole sci-fi thing, I got started with Stargate on TV, then watched every single episode and movie from it, and it's my favorite series, even if it isn't as big time as Star Trek. I've also seen Battlestar: Galactica (The new one). And I was watching Farscap but then our internet went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said, I'm new haha.


You're so lucky, I wish I had all that great Sifi ahead to watch.....

You might want to consider renting a few Humphrey Bogart/Larren Bacal movies too.....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What case is that?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Originally Posted by Evenger14
> 
> I know.. I'd watch it now if I had Netflix & high speed internet but I don't. I'm new to the whole sci-fi thing, I got started with Stargate on TV, then watched every single episode and movie from it, and it's my favorite series, even if it isn't as big time as Star Trek. I've also seen Battlestar: Galactica (The new one). And I was watching Farscap but then our internet went axesmiley.png. Like I said, I'm new haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky, I wish I had all that great Sifi ahead to watch.....
> You might want to consider renting a few Humphrey Bogart/Larren Bacal movies too.....
Click to expand...

The case is a Cooler Master 430 Elite, it's a mid sized case, and not bad, but I'd love to have a HAF 932.







Also, that pic is older and pre-dates my Radeon 6850 I have now, and also I moved it so it isn't facing like that anymore. I posted a few pages back what it is now.

Never heard of Humphrey Bogart/Larren Bacal. Those actors or something?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> correct somewhat
> The USS Voyager was destoryed in Timeless, Relativity, and Year of Hell.
> None of these events ending up happening after a timeline correct. Harry caused Voyager to collaspe the Slipsteam in timeless so Voyager wouldn't fall out and crash into a planet. In Relativity Seven caught Cpt Braxton planting the Temporal bomb, and in Year of Hell, Annorax's Krenim Timeship is destroyed by Voyager after Tom Paris takes its Temporal shielding offline caused the ship to erase itself from history and the year voyager spent never happened. If that anwsers your question lol


Lol did I accidentally type ship with a T the first time?

I forgot exactly what happened but was also an episode where the ship got cloned and there were 2 ships taking up the same time and space, and they were destroying each other on accident until I they figured it out, and one of the Janeways had to destroy their ship to save the other one. Edit: it was the episode Deadlock. Btw, this site is amazing for finding the name of an episode, and also because I'm watching every episode in star date order, if shows them in order with DS9 and Voyager mixed, since parts of them were occurring at the same time. http://www.tiler.com/StarTrek/dynamic_frames.php?sid=9
And the ones where they landed on that planet where there was a liquid that could take the form of things it touched, so it cloned the ship and everyone in it, including their memories. Then eventually they forgot they were clones and started heading for the alpha quadrant but something happened and the ship didn't exactly explode, but it was destroyed.


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Never heard of Humphrey Bogart/Larren Bacal. Those actors or something?


before i club you with my old motherboard.. how old are you? if you are under 21 then I wont club you, if you are older than 21 then im clubbing you!

wiki for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humphry_Bogart


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> And I was watching Farscap but then our internet went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said, I'm new haha.


I've been a Voyager fan since... well, forever. However, Farscape is also _so awesome!_ need to watch that series again...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> The case is a Cooler Master 430 Elite, it's a mid sized case, and not bad, but I'd love to have a HAF 932.


Nice, I build all of the systems for clients at work in that chassis.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> before i club you with my old motherboard.. how old are you? if you are under 21 then I wont club you, if you are older than 21 then im clubbing you!
> wiki for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humphry_Bogart


Haha, 15, and don't hit someone with it, hang it on the wall









As for the Humphrey Bogart, a little old for me, I prefer newer movies, though I'm sure he was a great actor. Personally I find any movie before 1980's to be a bit.. erm. Cheesy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> And I was watching Farscap but then our internet went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'm new haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Voyager fan since... well, forever. However, Farscape is also _so awesome!_ need to watch that series again...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> The case is a Cooler Master 430 Elite, it's a mid sized case, and not bad, but I'd love to have a HAF 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I build all of the systems for clients at work in that chassis.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'd love to build computers for a living haha.

Just to stay on the topic of computer rooms, I'd love to cut out the carpet in the corner where my computer is and put in some hard wood floor, but that isn't going to happen soon, since I'm looking for a vehicle.

And going off topic again (Sorry), Any suggestions on a vehicle for a teen driver that gets good gas mileage and a 6ft person can fit into easily? It's hard to find one with that combination on my budget ($1,500 - $2,000).


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> And going off topic again (Sorry), Any suggestions on a vehicle for a teen driver that gets good gas mileage and a 6ft person can fit into easily? It's hard to find one with that combination on my budget ($1,500 - $2,000).


my first car was a 99 ford taurus. doesnt do too bad and if you find an older one (late 90's-early 2k) you should be good.


----------



## Evenger14

Looked them up, and nobody around here is selling one, though I found some outta state and I would be able to afford one. Every car we find is too small, and every SUV/truck get's like 8-10 MPG.







I still got 3 months to go, by then my budget may be a bit larger, if I can resist buying stuff for my computer lol, Could really use another monitor.. And a new mouse, a new CPU cooler, A new HDD.. Ah already making a Christmas list. Haha getting Satellite radio for my 16th BDay for my vehicle, what ever I get.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bombastic*


that fur thingy looks comfy.. I need that


----------



## TheSandman

yea the elite 430 is a nice case, i gave mine away when i got my antec 1100, but i had no complaints except size lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> yea the elite 430 is a nice case, i gave mine away when i got my antec 1100, but i had no complaints except size lol


Yeah, that's my only complaint about it. Like I said I'd love a full size HAF, but when I built this, I was on a $500 budget (Excluding the GPU) so this was perfect. I doubt I will upgrade to a new case, just sell this computer to my brother in four or so years and build a new one.


----------



## HexATL




----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Haha getting Satellite radio for my 16th BDay for my vehicle, what ever I get.


Waste of money, I'll tell you that. :/ You're better off taking that money and putting it toward your "new" car.

Civics, Accords, Neons, Camrys, any older Saturns or Chevrolets...

An older Taurus is an absolute pain to work on and they're expensive to do so.

Take all of the money you'd spend on your rig and put it towards a car. Your computer can will survive for at least a few years; you won't want to skimp out on your first car. It's never fun getting your first car and having to put a bunch of money and time into working on it before you're ever able to drive it.


----------



## mathelm

Different pic of my HTPC:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> The case is a Cooler Master 430 Elite, it's a mid sized case, and not bad, but I'd love to have a HAF 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that pic is older and pre-dates my Radeon 6850 I have now, and also I moved it so it isn't facing like that anymore. I posted a few pages back what it is now.
> Never heard of Humphrey Bogart/Larren Bacal. Those actors or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Haha, 15, and don't hit someone with it, hang it on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Humphrey Bogart, a little old for me, I prefer newer movies, though I'm sure he was a great actor. Personally I find any movie before 1980's to be a bit.. erm. Cheesy?
> Thanks, I'd love to build computers for a living haha.
> Just to stay on the topic of computer rooms, I'd love to cut out the carpet in the corner where my computer is and put in some hard wood floor, but that isn't going to happen soon, since I'm looking for a vehicle.
> And going off topic again (Sorry), Any suggestions on a vehicle for a teen driver that gets good gas mileage and a 6ft person can fit into easily? It's hard to find one with that combination on my budget ($1,500 - $2,000).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> my first car was a 99 ford taurus. doesnt do too bad and if you find an older one (late 90's-early 2k) you should be good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Looked them up, and nobody around here is selling one, though I found some outta state and I would be able to afford one. Every car we find is too small, and every SUV/truck get's like 8-10 MPG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got 3 months to go, by then my budget may be a bit larger, if I can resist buying stuff for my computer lol, Could really use another monitor.. And a new mouse, a new CPU cooler, A new HDD.. Ah already making a Christmas list. Haha getting Satellite radio for my 16th BDay for my vehicle, what ever I get.


Need to stick (or at least appear to ) with "Computer Room Pics" as I did above. That's what the exploding head from the mod ment..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> wat


As far a Bogart goes, wipe the "Cheesy" from your brain and just sit down and watch one. We all felt that way until we gave it a chance. I promise you it will a great experience and will make you seem "deep" to women. Not to mention that Larren Bacal has to be one of the sexiest women to have ever lived and gives hope to all us homely looking Bogart types. They were married in real life and she chased him down, not the other way around.... Because he was "deep"..... ahhhhh.. see what I did there?...... Full circle.. yeah!.......

That's gotta be worth some rep+s all by itself...lol

A Taurus is fine but watch out for the tranny. That's the weak point in all of that type 4 door sedan (Lumina, Cavalier etc..). I'd say go for a Focus, preferably with a manual tranny. Just make sure you get the double over head cam Z motor and not the single cam P motor. Those last forever, even the automatic one's. But the weak point in all of them (and the most exspensive part to fix) is the auto tranny. So when you test drive them, turn off the radio, roll up the windows and listen to it change gears. Count them and do it with lite throttle and fairly heavy throttle. If you count more than 3 shifts, you have not discovered the worlds first 5 speed automatic Focus.... Less than 3, you once again have not discovered the worlds first CV Focus. A gear is slipping. While this would make a great negotiating point, the only thing you need to negotiate is your way to a different car..... Good Luck, and caveat emptor (let the buyer beware)..


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Different pic of my HTPC:
> _snip_]
> Need to stick (or at least appear to ) with "Computer Room Pics" as I did above. *That's what the exploding head from the mod ment.*.
> As far a Bogart goes, wipe the "Cheesy" from your brain and just sit down and watch one. We all felt that way until we gave it a chance. I promise you it will a great experience and will make you seem "deep" to women. Not to mention that Larren Bacal has to be one of the sexiest women to have ever lived and gives hope to all us homely looking Bogart types. They were married in real life and she chased him down, not the other way around.... Because he was "deep"..... ahhhhh.. see what I did there?...... Full circle.. yeah!.......
> That's gotta be worth some rep+s all by itself...
> A Taurus is fine but watch out for the tranny. That's the weak point in all of that type 4 door sedan (Lumina, Cavalier etc..). I'd say go for a Focus, preferably with a manual tranny. Just make sure you get the double over head cam Z motor and not the single cam P motor. Those last forever, even the automatic one's. But the weak point in all of them (and the most exspensive part to fix) is the auto tranny. So when you test drive them, turn off the radio, roll up the windows and listen to it change gears. Count them and do it with lite throttle and fairly heavy throttle. If you count more than 3 shifts, you have not discovered the worlds first 5 speed automatic Focus.... Less than 3, you once again have not discovered the worlds first CV Focus. A gear is slipping. While this would make a great negotiating point, the only thing you need to negotiate is your way to a different car..... Good Luck, and caveat emptor (let the buyer beware)..


Pretty sure the exploding head had to do with the previous Star Trek explanation post.


----------



## PCpwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Never seen seen Star Trek. Boy do I feel left out..


......... Just watch Next Generation. Best series


----------



## Mootsfox

My office.

Sat down to play Portal 2 for the first time last night


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

^I can't imagine what would happen if someone swung the door open and smacked your pc off it's stand :/. Btw what are you eating there?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> ^I can't imagine what would happen if someone swung the door open and smacked your pc off it's stand :/. Btw what are you eating there?


Yeah, lycwolf (of OCN) has nearly done that before. The door is usually open though, it can be mostly open so it hasn't been a problem.. yet.

Leftover pasta and sauce


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Pretty sure the exploding head had to do with the previous Star Trek explanation post.


Was it "previous"?.. I thought we were still on it....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> My office.
> Sat down to play Portal 2 for the first time last night


Looks good..... Computers not bad either...









btw, you can upload your pics to this site, that way 6 months from now there won't be an icon of some sort where your pic used to be because that site deleted your pic or blocked the off site link...









EDIT:
How is Portal 2?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> My office.
> Sat down to play Portal 2 for the first time last night


Is that a ZR30W







?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> My office.
> Sat down to play Portal 2 for the first time last night


So much...fox.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> My office.
> Sat down to play Portal 2 for the first time last night


Portal 2 Co-Op is a blast if you play with someone that has never played it before as well


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Haha, 15, and don't hit someone with it, hang it on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Humphrey Bogart, a little old for me, I prefer newer movies, though I'm sure he was a great actor. Personally I find any movie before 1980's to be a bit.. erm. Cheesy?


starwars was '77 man









you really should watch some of the old classics they put modern movies to shame (citizen kane, casablanca, some like it hot... etc...)


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> starwars was '77 man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really should watch some of the old classics they put modern movies to shame (citizen kane, casablanca, some like it hot... etc...)


Does silence of the lambs count as classic? Definitely one of my favorite movies along with casablanca.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

i tend to think if its shown in color its not a 'classic' lol, and 1991 is a little soon to be calling it a classic, others to add to the list:
12 angry men
the longest day
its a wonderful life


----------



## Canis-X

I can't watch them classic type movies, I fall asleep every time. They have to be good and current.


----------



## mathelm

Can I get some advice on cable management here?

CPU: GM Delco
Memory: about 97k
Hard Drive: ASRock, but not as bad as most people think.
Case: Corvette with the convertible option for better air flow.



Here's the never before published diagram:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> i tend to think if its shown in color its not a 'classic' lol, and 1991 is a little soon to be calling it a classic, others to add to the list:
> 12 angry men
> the longest day
> its a wonderful life


All good picks.

Best John Wayne Movies.
#1 Big Jake
#2 The Sons of Katie Elder
#3 True Grit (The Original)
#4 The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (more of a Jimmy Stewart pic)


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> *Was it "previous"?.. I thought we were still on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Looks good..... Computers not bad either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you can upload your pics to this site, that way 6 months from now there won't be an icon of some sort where your pic used to be because that site deleted your pic or blocked the off site link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> How is Portal 2?


Haha I meant the post right before the 1 you quoted. And wow thats a lot of wires to manage. No advice on that but I'd like to see the after pics if possible.


----------



## mathelm

THe $20 dollar craigslist HTPC case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Haha I meant the post right before the 1 you quoted. And wow thats a lot of wires to manage. No advice on that but *I'd like to see the after pics if possible*.


If that ever happens, I'll let you know..lol

Being an electrical engineer by training, I planned the installs out to a T with a factory service manual, as you can see in the diagrams. Didn't really test everything as I went along (can you say STUPID), and there were a few issues. So had to tear it all apart and correct all the wrong wire color listings in the manual. It being winter and my having way too many projects, there's been no real hurry. Plus I can verify, having worked on all aspects of it, that everything on a vette is at least twice as hard.

Here's a walk around before the viper, escort, dvr and pioneer install:



and this is a ride along ( shot to hear the sound of it) after the port n polish heads, headers and shift kit and the 6 new U joints (most cars have only 2)..


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> Love the desk and my clutter. I picked up the desk last week at an estate sale and its massive. Yes I got alot of "clutter" on my desk but it's all arranged nicely and doesn't get in the way =P


Yep, those desks are awesome. Hard to find too. Greatest thing about them, is they are pretty stable, and will outlast probably most of us here on the site. HA!
Plus the drawers are great for holding blank CDs n stuff.

Well, been moving my stuff around for the past few days. Here's a few pics of progress.
Its a mashup of a old credenza lower half, 6ft table, and Ikea Fredrik with shelf. The speakers are B&W 686's powered by a Onkyo TS-SR804.

*Hmm, now looking at the pic, gotta love the iPhone and its quality. Everything is straight and level. /sigh*


----------



## rdrdrdrd

new old monitor is now bungied to my bed, how gettho can YOU get







https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102857102115899822857/albums/5699849631587579377/5699849632219084946?tab=mq


----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> new old monitor is now bungied to my bed, how gettho can YOU get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102857102115899822857/albums/5699849631587579377/5699849632219084946?tab=mq


errors







403


----------



## rdrdrdrd

alright google+ screwed up picasa









heres the photo bucket lol


----------



## TheBadBull

lol, nice.

btw is that a screen on the left, or is it something else?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

yep a 20" apple studio display held onto the bed with surgical tubing









and i tacked my mousepad to my desk so it wouldnt move lol


----------



## TheBadBull

lol dat computer pit, monitor any way you look


----------



## rdrdrdrd

yeah its great for having foobar and the rainmeter stuff up, or when writing papers for more documents/websites


----------



## metallicamaster3

Cleaned up my half of the office... can't say much for the other half (the girl's half)







.

Gotta love working out of your home...



Left side of the desk, in the center of the office:



Right side of the desk, from the far right of the office:



Money shot lol:



Don't mind the cereal. I'm a munchies junkie. Server is in the cabinet under the desk.

Far right, my workbench where my Pentium-II/III project is currently residing until I can get a case for it. Storage underneath the desk, random stuff. Network printer, and a monitor for workbench stuff.



Tablet is a Acer Iconia.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Oh, and the wifey hard at work... her area a mess as usual


----------



## derickwm

Lololol sewing machine. Too good my friend. Too good. If I could put this picture in my sig I would


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lololol sewing machine. Too good my friend. Too good. If I could put this picture in my sig I would


Hahaha. Didn't think it'd be that funny


----------



## derickwm

I'm not sexist. But I find stereotypical sexism funny sometimes


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine with my brand new *Dell U2711*!













Please try not to comment on my posters, I'm looking to replace the one with Kaká for one from Battlefield 3.


----------



## waar

real madrid, you let me down







beat those damn barca midgets!!


----------



## derickwm

^Ooo that gets me excited. Going from a 24" to a 30" very soon


----------



## linuxfueled

Dungeon dweller here also!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> real madrid, you let me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat those damn barca midgets!!


I'm hoping for a come back next wednesday, 1-3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^Ooo that gets me excited. Going from a 24" to a 30" very soon


It was a huge upgrade, probably the best upgrade I have ever done to my computer!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It was a huge upgrade, probably the best upgrade I have ever done to my computer!


The difference between your 27" and 23" monitors side-by-side really doesn't look like much... I guess it's really something to see in person, rather than from a picture.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> real madrid, you let me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat those damn barca midgets!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a come back next wednesday, 1-3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^Ooo that gets me excited. Going from a 24" to a 30" very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a huge upgrade, probably the best upgrade I have ever done to my computer!
Click to expand...









can't wait


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> The difference between your 27" and 23" monitors side-by-side really doesn't look like much... I guess it's really something to see in person, rather than from a picture.


That's what I thought the first time I saw the picture, but trust me, it looks a lot bigger than the 23" Acer in person.


----------



## Ryanb213

Welcome to the Ultrasharp club. Its a good club to be in.


----------



## deafboy

Very nice! I love the size comparison...lol. Mine was suppose to show up today. FedEx decided to back off until Monday "due to weather"


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> Welcome to the Ultrasharp club. Its a good club to be in.


I see your ultrasharps and raise you a FW900.


----------



## mcochran1998




----------



## Hartk1213

My Desk... i love it i got it for free from of friend of mine and its awesome it folds up to be a normal desk or opens to be a corner desk

my nicely modded shinobi and my modded fan controller...all the leds were blue and it didnt match so i changed all 12 of them to red

Also saw found these pics on my phone...this is my job haha i make cupcakes for my university bakery...enjoy
*CUPCAKES!!*








These were for breast cancer month haha


----------



## derickwm

I miss being a pastry chef







soooooooooo much


----------



## Rolly103090

I want a damn cupcake


----------



## deafboy

Damn you! That sounds delicious right now...


----------



## EpicPie

http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html

Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha

Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I came.


----------



## axipher

Here's my new setup, it's a work in progress:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203320/abs-and-plywood-eyefinity-desk/0_50


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html
> Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha
> Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


Lost count of all the weed comments lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Lost count of all the weed comments lol


Yeah, lmao.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*


That's a recipe for a food fight....


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html
> 
> Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha
> 
> Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


ah, that was you with that comment :O
I was going to post the exact thing, until i saw you beat me to it


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Picked up a MiMO 7" USB Display.







It was originally intended for my sig rig, but DisplayLink doesn't play well with SLi or Surround.







It is now performing it's intended purpose, at least, on my Minecraft server.


----------



## ajresendez

[/quote]

epic man! How can I get your services


----------



## Blue Basher

Can you tell why I have to clean my dust filers out every week?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Also saw found these pics on my phone...this is my job haha i make cupcakes for my university bakery...enjoy
> *CUPCAKES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for breast cancer month haha


Imagine how many men were staring at the breast cancer cupcakes.

Win! Now to make them fly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Paradise.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> Can you tell why I have to clean my dust filers out every week?


Ummmm.. because I said so..... and pickup your socks.....lol

You could probably use a carpet cleaning, you know, like one of those steam cleaners.

EDIT:

Plus I just noticed the little cat houses on the bottom left there. Cats are walking dust brushes. They pickup dust where ever they go and dump it right there next to your computer...


----------



## Blue Basher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Ummmm.. because I said so..... and pickup you socks.....lol
> You could probably use a carpet cleaning, you know, like one of those steam cleaners.


You know what funny? I don't even own socks







no lie...

I also own a steam cleaner but my apartment is so cheep that when I use it or vacuum I pickup more carpet then dirt...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> You know what funny? *I don't even own socks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no lie...
> I also own a steam cleaner but my apartment is so cheep that when I use it or vacuum I pickup more carpet then dirt...


What are you... a hippie?...lol




I'm still goin' with the cat theory.....


----------



## Blue Basher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Ummmm.. because I said so..... and pickup your socks.....lol
> You could probably use a carpet cleaning, you know, like one of those steam cleaners.
> EDIT:
> Plus I just noticed the little cat houses on the bottom left there. Cats are walking dust brushes. They pickup dust where ever they go and dump it right there next to your computer...


Lol not just next to... ON TOP OF








They like the warm exhaust.

And I just prefer not wearing socks haha. Sperry's are quite conducive to this, that and I have to wear sandles at work...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html
> Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha
> Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


Someone posted that desk pic to reddit last week too.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html
> Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha
> Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


The original post is #18866, but the pic is now unavailable


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Picked up a MiMO 7" USB Display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally intended for my sig rig, but DisplayLink doesn't play well with SLi or Surround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now performing it's intended purpose, at least, on my Minecraft server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/7127/wp000159.jpg
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2825/wp000158.jpg
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5223/wp000157.jpg


I know the feeling, I bought a USB DVI adaptor for my 19" monitor to have next to my surround setup, when I plugged it in and found that out, I was gutted


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I don't remember who it was that I told I'd share a more recent photo of my Z-Line desk with nicer wiring (looking back through the last few pages I can't find the post) but here it is:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.damnlol.com/i-wonder-what-that-is-for-13593.html
> Found that on damnlol. I know that's another members room setup. Can't remember his name though, still going through all the pages to find it so I can PM him the link. haha
> Also, the comments on this picture are lol.


That front-paged reddit too! When I first saw it I was like 'I've seen this before







'


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> That front-paged reddit too! When I first saw it I was like 'I've seen this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


That guy who originally posted it is now e-famous. lulz


----------



## Danker16

Updated


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't remember who it was that I told I'd share a more recent photo of my Z-Line desk with nicer wiring (looking back through the last few pages I can't find the post) but here it is:


I have the same wallpaper.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't remember who it was that I told I'd share a more recent photo of my Z-Line desk with nicer wiring (looking back through the last few pages I can't find the post) but here it is:


can i get a link to your lights....


----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't remember who it was that I told I'd share a more recent photo of my Z-Line desk with nicer wiring (looking back through the last few pages I can't find the post) but here it is:


That would have been me Stealth







Love the ambient lighting btw and cabling looks good but also seems like you have less of it







This coming weekend i'll see what i can do and put up another pic. Seeing the nicer cabling gets to my OCD


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


I think someone else liked your setup...
http://work.failblog.org/2012/01/21/job-fails-so-that-youll-never-have-to-leave-your-desk/#comments









Not 100% sure, but the specs seem to match, as well as what I remember you posting (your pic is dead







)


----------



## kamikaze_

Almost forgot about the guy that loves ***ing so much he decided to tweak his desk out and screw a toilet paper roll holder to the inside of his desk ololloolo


----------



## Sylgian




----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylgian*
> 
> 
> ]


lovin the fake head for the headphones, such a good idea.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Also saw found these pics on my phone...this is my job haha i make cupcakes for my university bakery...enjoy
> *CUPCAKES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were for breast cancer month haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how many men were staring at the breast cancer cupcakes.
> 
> Win! Now to make them fly.
> 
> They were always sold out by the next day lol....those were our most popular lol
> 
> Sent from my NXM726HN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kamikaze_

wat


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Does anyone know where to find a manikin head like that? Also what desk is in
Quote:


>


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a manikin head like that? Also what desk is in
> Quote:
Click to expand...

Amazon....but beware..I already amazon'ed it...
I think this might be more fitting for some
http://www.amazon.com/Torso-Female-Waist-Mannequin-Flesh/dp/B0040YW64U/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1327242438&sr=8-13
lolz

I'll get you guys my dorm room setup this afternoon!


----------



## HometownHero

Looks like a variant of the ikea galant.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a manikin head like that?


Google is your friend....



$5.99
wig heads


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Do I win the award for worst quality pic?

Realized I only have my $50 phone camera....whops

And yes, I can open my fridge just fine. My bed is above my desk...works perfect for a dorm room


----------



## mathelm

Not sure that would be OSHA approved, but I like it. Reminds me of my bed room when I was 14. Maybe if you added some pipe insulation the underside of that bed rail......



EDIT:
fat_italian_stallion's post below made me think of my college days and more than one late nights in bars. Not sure that setup could handle the tonnage....









But I do notice the lack of a ladder, so I guess the theory is that if you can get it up there without the aid of a forklift or ladder, you should be ok...









Of course this may also explain why the roommate was so eager to get out from under that bed....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Living in a dorm I would definitely put the side panel back on. I remember having those beds back in highschool. Bunking them was always the best decision since you could put the bottom one low enough to serve as a couch, then again. All depends tho about whether ur roomie is adverse to boning in the room while you're there.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Living in a dorm I would definitely put the side panel back on. I remember having those beds back in highschool. Bunking them was always the best decision since you could put the bottom one low enough to serve as a couch, then again. All depends tho about whether ur roomie is adverse to boning in the room while you're there.


----------



## Frazz

I keep checking out people's setups on here. So I might as well post mine.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Google is your friend....
> 
> $5.99
> wig heads


I'm sure I could have found it just fine, but I had to wake up at 5:45 go for a jog and be at work by 7 so I figured it would be more time efficient to ask my lovely OCN community







.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

http://www.amazon.com/Hairart-long-Mannequin-Mens-Beard/dp/B0002SV7TI/ref=sr_1_12?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1327247028&sr=1-12


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> I keep checking out people's setups on here. So I might as well post mine.


Or you're like the rest of us, and had to wait till we got around to cleaning things up enough for a pic......









Looks good, but I found the other pic of what you see if you turned around...



Just kidding as always... that's from my house...lol

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'm sure I could have found it just fine, but I had to wake up at 5:45 go for a jog and be at work by 7 so I figured it would be more time efficient to ask my lovely OCN community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> http://www.amazon.com/Hairart-long-Mannequin-Mens-Beard/dp/B0002SV7TI/ref=sr_1_12?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1327247028&sr=1-12


Yea I know... gave us something to do... kept us out of trouble....... well... mostly anyways...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Yeah I'm 31 years old and a huge comic book nerd, wanna fight about it


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Yeah I'm 31 years old and a huge comic book nerd, wanna fight about it


You and my brother should be best frends!!!


----------



## Teppich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylgian*


What monitor stand is that and how do you like it?


----------



## Sylgian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a manikin head like that? Also what desk is in
> Quote:
Click to expand...

The desk is made by turnstone by steelcase. It's a modular tabletop/leg design, it's a lot like ikea's stuff, but certainly a bit more stable (not that I don't love my ikea stuff). I got it out of an office that was being liquidated. It wraps around 2 walls of my office. My wife occupies the other corner section, and has even more real estate than I do.

The head is a ceramic phrenology head. You can find them pretty easily.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't remember who it was that I told I'd share a more recent photo of my Z-Line desk with nicer wiring (looking back through the last few pages I can't find the post) but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a link to your lights....
Click to expand...

Sorry I took a while to respond. I only needed one strip. No adapters of any kind needed.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-12-LED-Rope-Light-Blue/16879949


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hmm.... I'm thinking it's time for me to get a new desk, chair, mount my 42" near the corner so it can swivel directly in front of the couch, add a severed head or two to hold my headphones, and maybe a new receiver so I can upgrade to 4.0-5.1...

Also, for those of you who follow football, as of today, RIP Joe Paterno.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylgian*
> 
> _*Snip*_
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> lovin the fake head for the headphones, such a good idea.
Click to expand...

Agreed! Haha awesome setup, Sylgian.

Finally got my new LEDs I got for Christmas put under my desk. Looks pretty cool to me.

*The beginning of my setup, right after I built my computer:*
 (The lights aren't purple.. It was my Cell Phone camera.)

*I Somewhat Upgraded & Over Time It Turned Into This:*


*
And Now Today It Has Come A Long Way:*


I need to get a HDMI switch for my XBox, I'm sick of unplugging and replugging it in.

_With My New Lights:_


In person the blue is a little brighter, and my monitors aren't that bright.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Yeah I'm 31 years old and a huge *comic book nerd*, wanna fight about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Looks great....









I was searching youtube for that line by Lenard on the big bang theory from the last episode.... No luck...

*I'm not just a nerd..... I'm king of the nerds!...*


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Looks great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching youtube for that line by Lenard on the big bang theory from the last episode.... No luck...
> *I'm not just a nerd..... I'm king of the nerds!...*










thanks

LOVE that show


----------



## rgwoehr

Before:


After:




Later this week I'll be putting the ViewSonic on the wall over the PowerMacs and the 2 monitors currently up there will go on each side of the LG


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week I'll be putting the ViewSonic on the wall over the PowerMacs and the 2 monitors currently up there will go on each side of the LG


I thought ummm you downsized after seeing Tue first picture lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Or you're like the rest of us, and had to wait till we got around to cleaning things up enough for a pic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, but I found the other pic of what you see if you turned around...
> 
> Just kidding as always... that's from my house...lol


Cheeky bum.









But in all seriousness my room is normally pretty tidy. Just every now and then that it gets a *slight* bit messy. Emphasis on the slight, because I'm a little bit of a neat freak at times.

The only messy thing in my room is the wardrobe.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> I thought ummm you downsized after seeing Tue first picture lol
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week I'll be putting the ViewSonic on the wall over the PowerMacs and the 2 monitors currently up there will go on each side of the LG


got to love those 20" apple monitors, they have great colors


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> Can you tell why I have to clean my dust filers out every week?


Yes you have pets. A cat.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Yeah I'm 31 years old and a huge comic book nerd, wanna fight about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snip*


No Hulk Hands?
Disappoint.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> got to love those 20" apple monitors, they have great colors


I wish they were 20", they're only 15" but I agree they do have great colors.


----------



## ivr56

Good reliable old LCD Monitors


----------



## Pascal1973




----------



## Erper

^^^

sick dude...


----------



## pepejovi

Pascal... I take it you like your racing games?

So jelly...


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> ^^^
> sick dude...


It got out of hand, yes indeed.....


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*
> 
> It got out of hand, yes indeed.....


Out of hand? This is OCN







.


----------



## Pascal1973

Lol!


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Pascal... I take it you like your racing games?
> So jelly...


Yep i do..... i even dumped 2 GTX480's because i was having too much driver issues running older games in 3D surround!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


That rack you got your computer on made me cringe a bit.


----------



## Pascal1973

Those are micowave supports....why do they make you cringe?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*
> 
> Those are micowave supports....why do they make you cringe?


Because it seems to be easy to fall off of...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> No Hulk Hands?
> Disappoint.


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*




I'm a bit worried about your PC to fall off... Anyway it must be great to play racing game with this setup haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Dude the pc gonna fall


----------



## snoogins

New keyboard and monitor.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973*


Would love to see a video of that monitor setup in action....running apps and then gaming. Freaking awesome dude.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*
> 
> Would love to see a video of that monitor setup in action....running apps and then gaming. Freaking awesome dude.


Check out his youtube page...




This was posted a year ago it says...


----------



## scottath

Time for an update - i cleaned my room today









All the cables down the back are mostly power (power boards are behind the sub) and excess monitor cabling.










speakers are awesome - but needed a little fill for the bass - so i got the X-530s sub back out.....


----------



## alpha215

Here's mine, replace Logitech G15 with Filco MX Browns, loving it!!!!


----------



## EpicPie

@ Pascal, your setup is awesome! I'm jelly.


----------



## derickwm

Meh update. Not fully completed really. But what I have of my Syrillian build before I sell it all off.

2x Dell 2405FPW & a Dell 3007FPW-HC








& Rig to the right

*Other* Dell 3007FPW









Also started painting my room


----------



## cyberbeat

I wish I had an "Extra" 30"


----------



## Nano5656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week I'll be putting the ViewSonic on the wall over the PowerMacs and the 2 monitors currently up there will go on each side of the LG


what bed frame is that lol.


----------



## LuminatX

pascal, that's an amazing racing setup, looks super fun


----------



## pepejovi

Pascal's setup belongs in an arcade...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> I wish I had an "Extra" 30"


This is what I was thinking. Hell, I wish I had just a 20-24"


----------



## cyberbeat

We have 2 "Extra" 17 in a box somewhere, but that's about it, oh and my "extra" 19 I use for spare PCs


----------



## pepejovi

I'll take those extra 17" monitors if you pay for the shipping









You would get more room!


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'll pay shipping plus $5 each. Surround with 3 17" monitors ftw? Or even just replacing my dead/dieing 19" with one would be nice.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'll pay shipping plus $5 each. Surround with 3 17" monitors ftw? Or even just replacing my dead/dieing 19" with one would be nice.


You obviously don't know how much shipping would be... it's definitely be over $200, maybe over $300.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> You obviously don't know how much shipping would be... it's definitely be over $200, maybe over $300.


Oh, I didn't realize he lives in NZ, nor did I know shipping would be THAT much from there.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> You obviously don't know how much shipping would be... it's definitely be over $200, maybe over $300.


I shudder to think how much it would be to ship them to me, then...


----------



## The_Manual

Took a while to finish, but the desk is finally done.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Manual*
> 
> Took a while to finish, but the desk is finally done.


Very nice









Although I wouldn't be able to work with that, not enough leg room for me lol.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Manual*
> 
> Took a while to finish, but the desk is finally done.


Looks good but why two towers also? Why not 1 tower with both monitors hooked up?


----------



## The_Manual

The two monitors are connected to the right tower unit. The left tower unit is also connected to the left monitor, but I never use that rig to be honest.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Manual*
> 
> The two monitors are connected to the right tower unit. The left tower unit is also connected to the left monitor, but I never use that rig to be honest.


Ah. Anyway, real nice set up


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Iphone pics


----------



## l0max

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone pics


why not sub on the ground?


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

RCA cables too short, if I put the sub on the ground it would have to be in the middle of the desk or on the far left which I don't like.


----------



## rgwoehr

Got my monoprice desk mounts today


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Is that a ZR30W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yes it is







If I had $2,000, I'd buy two more. I love it.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Got my monoprice desk mounts today


How much did they run you?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> How much did they run you?


They were about $12 a piece plus shipping


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> How much did they run you?
> 
> 
> 
> They were about $12 a piece plus shipping
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do you have a link?


This Looks like them







Click Here


----------



## derickwm

I'd love to pick 3 of those. To bad I have a glass desk


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to pick 3 of those. To bad I have a glass desk


I love mine







Although I have this version: Adjustable Desk Mount

Why not just get a wall mounted version then?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> 
> This Looks like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here
Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks, I might pick some up for my Eyefinity setup, how to you have the one on the side mounted on angles? Could you post a pic of behind the monitors?


----------



## derickwm

Been trying to avoid putting big holes in my wall :/


----------



## deafboy

Then buy a better desk....bigger. So you have room for monitors and 4p beasts.... =P


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Then buy a better desk....bigger. So you have room for monitors and 4p beasts.... =P


Or build one out of *plywood and ABS pipe.*


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## derickwm

That GPU is BEGGING for watercooling


----------



## Ksireaper




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That GPU is BEGGING for watercooling


never gets over 65c on bf3 but yes i plan on water cooling. I got the 500r and the 650D. thinking of getting a 240mm rad for the 6950 and adding another 1 later. is 240mm enough for 2 6950's?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do you have a link?


http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5401&seq=1&format=2
The price went up a little since this weekend


----------



## jeffries7

My Uni desk...bit small but free electricity



























By far the best student nights.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7*
> 
> My Uni desk...bit small but free electricity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the best student nights.


Dat WHEY


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Dat WHEY


Yeah i probably spent more time in the gym than going to lectures


----------



## nifatech2120

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## staryoshi

Your room looks an awful lot like the inside of a computer...

I'll have to post some updated pics soon







I've been contemplating going for 3 monitors or at least adding a 2nd, too.


----------



## abdidas

depression


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> depression


No. Depression would be if when you pushed that little button, nothing lit up. Everything's relative and a working computer is a good computer....


----------



## abdidas

you got that right hehe

cant believe I still have the side window protective cover on since I bought the case, its been like almost 3 years lol


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Off topic here, but maybe you can help me with a problem. I've got a H60 installed in my friend's new computer, and when I put two fans on it in push/pull, it's ridiculously noisy. Either fan by itself is fine, but for some reason the two don't go well together, even though they're matching Scythe S-Flex fans. Do you have a similar issue with your H60?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sweet, thanks, I might pick some up for my Eyefinity setup, how to you have the one on the side mounted on angles? Could you post a pic of behind the monitors?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sweet, thanks, I might pick some up for my Eyefinity setup, how to you have the one on the side mounted on angles? Could you post a pic of behind the monitors?
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks a bunch


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Off topic here, but maybe you can help me with a problem. I've got a H60 installed in my friend's new computer, and when I put two fans on it in push/pull, it's ridiculously noisy. Either fan by itself is fine, but for some reason the two don't go well together, even though they're matching Scythe S-Flex fans. Do you have a similar issue with your H60?


My fans are almost silent and move 60cfm each. its really quiet. maybe its the fans? these were 30 each so HAHA


----------



## DJDannyV

Welp, This is mine, lol







Got all my headphones (Shure SRH240; Bose AE2; Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2)
My Bluetooth (Jawbone Era)
My Mic (Blue Yeti)
and my best friends, the 2 cans of compressed air, lol
oh and Logitech Z-2300 and an external 1.5TB WD Drive

This will soon become a custom built eyefinity setup
I'll most likely be doing a worklog, if anybody is interested.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Off topic here, but maybe you can help me with a problem. I've got a H60 installed in my friend's new computer, and when I put two fans on it in push/pull, it's ridiculously noisy. Either fan by itself is fine, but for some reason the two don't go well together, even though they're matching Scythe S-Flex fans. Do you have a similar issue with your H60?


I have about the same setup. You need to control their speed. Mine are controlled by the MB via a 4pin Y splitter cable. btw, I also used a 3pin manual speed control on the pump motor, took it from about 4300 rpms to 3000. No effect on cooling but it should last longer. Plus some here were complaining about the noise it made, which of course I immediately noticed after reading the comment...lol

Here's a good article called "How to Create a Three-Speed Fan Control without Spending a Dime"...


----------



## metallicamaster3

Just ordered a monoprice dual-monitor stand for my dual 20" Dells that I have stacked vertically. Vertical VESA stands was only $37 shipped, not a bad deal at all. Should get here in a day or two


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My fans are almost silent and move 60cfm each. its really quiet. maybe its the fans? these were 30 each so HAHA


I doubt that it's the fans. They're Scythe SFF21G, and either fan by itself does not make much noise at all, but when the two are running together it's horribly noisy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I have about the same setup. You need to control their speed. Mine are controlled by the MB via a 4pin Y splitter cable. btw, I also used a 3pin manual speed control on the pump motor, took it from about 4300 rpms to 3000. No effect on cooling but it should last longer. Plus some here were complaining about the noise it made, which of course I immediately noticed after reading the comment...lol
> Here's a good article called "How to Create a Three-Speed Fan Control without Spending a Dime"...


I don't think that's it. Both fans are running at their rated 1900 RPM.

To avoid cluttering up this thread any more than I already have, I've created a new thread to discuss the issue. Thanks to you both for trying to help, and if you have any other ideas please let me know!


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanDAhatesu*
> 
> I'm in Afghanistan, I did what I could lol


Lol, you updated your OEL for a desktop right?

Sry, at unit movement officer school right now. I'm bored.

ETA: In the process of moving around and modding this case. I'm moving into a hotel for 5 months so there will no man cave.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> Lol, you updated your OEL for a desktop right?
> Sry, at unit movement officer school right now. I'm bored.
> ETA: In the process of moving around and modding this case. I'm moving into a hotel for 5 months so there will no man cave.


You'll forget almost everything at school, and what you do remember will be completely different from what Trans tells you to do when it's time to deploy / redeploy.

Sometimes I miss being attached to the 840th...


----------



## OverClocker55

My Gaming Setup and Room


----------



## Jaxlb

Here's my setup, sorry for the darkness.








Cable management took a while to do but I think it turned out great.


----------



## pjBSOD

Really nice looking and clean setup, Jax


----------



## nifatech2120

D00d.. link to your background.. i must have.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm clearly skilled in the way of webcam pictures.


----------



## Jaxlb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Really nice looking and clean setup, Jax


Thanks, It wasn't always this clean but ever since I got that desk I've kept it as clean as possible. I even wipe it down with a micro fibre cloth every day or two to get rid of dust.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> D00d.. link to your background.. i must have.


Here you go http://www.zerochan.net/full/715564


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My Gaming Setup and Room


Lol someone got really bored.

I know that song... what's it from?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxlb*
> 
> Here's my setup, sorry for the darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management took a while to do but I think it turned out great.


What desk is that, I love it. I'm wanting a 1 layer flat top desk and that looks pretty great.

Nice setup by the way.


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You'll forget almost everything at school, and what you do remember will be completely different from what Trans tells you to do when it's time to deploy / redeploy.
> Sometimes I miss being attached to the 840th...


I just took my final. I work with logistics so I'll learn a lot more by doing. Plus regulation for air trans and sea trans is changing constantly. You're right, it's all mett-tc and in tc-aims ii dictated.


----------



## mybadomen

Wow some sweet computer rooms.Mine is just in my living room and my desk is kinda old fashion but i need it to hold all my small modding tools.The only reason i keep it is because i love Glass top.Its great for cutting stencils,sleeving Vinyl and even better for soldering.

I know its pretty sad but its what i got for now.The monitor was painted to match my last build and hasn't been repainted yet till i decide whether i am keeping my current rig or not.Also i think maby i should Mod my desk some day but so many projects going on right now its hard to find the time.

Anyway here is my the spot i plant my butt to many hours a day:


----------



## BLKKROW

I am moving out soon, today I bought some new Ikea furniture and next week I will be buying the Galant.

Pics to come in the next few weeks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow some sweet computer rooms.Mine is just in my living room and my desk is kinda old fashion but i need it to hold all my small modding tools.The only reason i keep it is because i love Glass top.Its great for cutting stencils,sleeving Vinyl and even better for soldering.
> 
> I know its pretty sad but its what i got for now.The monitor was painted to match my last build and hasn't been repainted yet till i decide whether i am keeping my current rig or not.Also i think maby i should Mod my desk some day but so many projects going on right now its hard to find the time.
> 
> Anyway here is my the spot i plant my butt to many hours a day:


I'm sorry, but that rig is deserving of a much nicer setup than that hehe


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm sorry, but that rig is deserving of a much nicer setup than that hehe


Have to agree with this, I was expecting a setup nicer than the rig


----------



## mathelm

In other words, their not crapping on your desk, their praising your rig....

But personally, I like your desk fine....


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> In other words, their not crapping on your desk, their praising your rig....
> But personally, I like your desk fine....


Don't get me wrong, that desk is perfect for a simple set up in perhaps a tight space, I'm just saying that having that rig in that set up is like parking a Lamborghini in a small tin shack









KIS : The rig makes the nice setup look bad.


----------



## Gunfire

It's like owning a Ferrari and living in some shady apartments


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> I am moving out soon, today I bought some new Ikea furniture and next week I will be buying the Galant.
> Pics to come in the next few weeks


oooh the feeling of getting ikea furniture! i don't know what it feels like yet, but i really can't wait! (i'll be moving out soon as well) post your pics up asap!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> oooh the feeling of getting ikea furniture! i don't know what it feels like yet, but i really can't wait! (i'll be moving out soon as well) post your pics up asap!


It's more like a feeling of, crap, what did I get myself into. Well, that's the building process at least


----------



## Matt-Matt

My setup as of today the 27th of January 2012!

I took a couple of Panoramas, and a standard photo. Seeing as regular photos have more detail!

















Yes, i have an xbox. It was a christmas present when the "Slims" were new. I've barely used it








I only have like 3 games and no xbox live anymore! haha

Also the front mesh panels are out for a reason, i spray painted them red today!









EDIT: Darn, i didn't realise there was a photo of me and the girlfriend in there.. Oh well that's me!









EDIT 2: I forgot to get my laptop out, it's in the middle drawer! - We got the desk designed especially for the laptop before i got the desktop.. So i'm lucky that the HAF fits on here!


----------



## Nano5656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> what bed frame is that lol.


I was serious, what bed frame is that, I need it.


----------



## Jaxlb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> What desk is that, I love it. I'm wanting a 1 layer flat top desk and that looks pretty great.
> Nice setup by the way.


It's a desk I bought in a store here in Australia called office works the desk is from a series of furniture called "Coolum" the glass is great quality but the frame is so thin so I plan in the future to make a better frame for the glass to sit on.


----------



## mistasumo

Here is my room setup, my condo is very small but i try to make the best of it..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> Here is my room setup, my condo is very small but i try to make the best of it..


"Very small" yet big enough for a wall of TV's/Monitors? Haha nice one!









Also interested in your 3x 6870? Folding/not crossfired? (well tri-fire)


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> Here is my room setup, my condo is very small but i try to make the best of it..
> 
> Just wow...


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I keep looking in here so I might as well post


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> My setup as of today the 27th of January 2012!
> I took a couple of Panoramas, and a standard photo. Seeing as regular photos have more detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i have an xbox. It was a christmas present when the "Slims" were new. I've barely used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have like 3 games and no xbox live anymore! haha
> Also the front mesh panels are out for a reason, i spray painted them red today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Darn, i didn't realise there was a photo of me and the girlfriend in there.. Oh well that's me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: I forgot to get my laptop out, it's in the middle drawer! - We got the desk designed especially for the laptop before i got the desktop.. So i'm lucky that the HAF fits on here!


QQ, you ever consider putting the subwoofer on the floor, under the desk? It'll sound much nicer.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> QQ, you ever consider putting the subwoofer on the floor, under the desk? It'll sound much nicer.


Yes i have, problem is that the cat gets down there and it'd get loaded with cat hairs..
I don't mind it being up here, it sounds okay as it it!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yes i have, problem is that the cat gets down there and it'd get loaded with cat hairs..
> I don't mind it being up here, it sounds okay as it it!


Haha, understandable. I generally have to nudge my cat outta the way...or just blast some heavy bass songs...


----------



## Shiveron

Haven't posted here in a while. Last time I did I got told I was "disgusting" for w/e reason but here we go.

Old:
Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit
Core 2 Duo 3.0Ghz
2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS
Dual 8800 GT in SLI
680i MB
5$ hp keyboard
Original Razer Diamondback mouse
Crappy logitech 5.1 we've all had at one time


New:
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
2600K
8GB Mushkin Black DDR3 1600
HD 5770 (next on the chopping block. think its bout time lol)
MSI P67A-GD65 MB
G15 Keyboard
G700 Mouse
M-Audio BX5A's and Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Headphones


Yes I know.... putting stuff on speakers.... bad habit. They're just so perfect for holding external's and blu-rays though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while. Last time I did I got told I was "disgusting" for w/e reason but here we go.
> 
> Old:
> Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit
> Core 2 Duo 3.0Ghz
> 2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS
> Dual 8800 GT in SLI
> 680i MB
> 5$ hp keyboard
> Original Razer Diamondback mouse
> Crappy logitech 5.1 we've all had at one time
> 
> 
> New:
> Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
> 2600K
> 8GB Mushkin Black DDR3 1600
> HD 5770 (next on the chopping block. think its bout time lol)
> MSI P67A-GD65 MB
> G15 Keyboard
> G700 Mouse
> M-Audio BX5A's and Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Headphones
> 
> 
> Yes I know.... putting stuff on speakers.... bad habit. They're just so perfect for holding external's and blu-rays though.


Nice upgrade in parts, they don't show up on OP for some reason, and I love the headphone holder haha. Have you though about wall mounting the monitor to give you more desk space?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nice upgrade in parts, they don't show up on OP for some reason, and I love the headphone holder haha. Have you though about wall mounting the monitor to give you more desk space?


Would but I don't exactly have walls haha. Unfinished basement. Plus this desk could easily support 3 monitor eyefinity if I bought 2 more monitors. It's not cramped at all. I guess it just looks a little odd in the pic. Iphone pics for ya.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*


this pic is...
http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/gallery/yes/2yllfzo.gif


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Would but I don't exactly have walls haha. Unfinished basement. Plus this desk could easily support 3 monitor eyefinity if I bought 2 more monitors. It's not cramped at all. I guess it just looks a little odd in the pic. Iphone pics for ya.


Perfect! If ou have unfinished walls, you should fix a horizontal plank in between a few of your studs so that later on its easier for you to mount your screens!


----------



## Constantine85

heres mine!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> 
> heres mine!


Nice, but I will never understand 5.1 (or more) setups with all speakers directly in front.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice, but I will never understand 5.1 (or more) setups with all speakers directly in front.


I have programmed to sound like a concert stage. Also in gaming sounds from the left I hear from the left..as for the right. I have headphones if I want to hear stuff behind me. Its too bad I cannot mount the other two speakers on my chair. haha
Thanks though


----------



## mathelm

That's the great thing about sound, it's all perception. Even when all the speakers are in their optimal position, you still need micro second delays for them to sound "correct". So even if the rear speakers are in front, you can still get the effect right.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> 
> heres mine!


i like this. i like it cause the tower doesnt tower the monitor. good balance and symetry. almost nothing on the desk. i hate seeing speakers on the desk even though i have mine on the desk. nice clean desk. (mine is one of the dirtiest desks here







)


----------



## OverClocker55

To Cool For Pictures So Here Is My Rig And Gaming Setup [HD]


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> To Cool For Pictures So Here Is My Rig And Gaming Setup [HD]


lol at the tissues box.


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> To Cool For Pictures So Here Is My Rig And Gaming Setup [HD]


The time editing the video should of been used to clean your room







, but not bad overall.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> The time editing the video should of been used to clean your room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but not bad overall.


funny thing is that my room is clean


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> lol at the tissues box.


lol when things get messy tissues are a necessity


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i like this. i like it cause the tower doesnt tower the monitor. good balance and symetry. almost nothing on the desk. i hate seeing speakers on the desk even though i have mine on the desk. nice clean desk. (mine is one of the dirtiest desks here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you! Just put the shelf up the other night to take the speakers off the desk. They are more at ear/eye level now.


----------



## Krimble

Here is my messed up temporary set-up, I'm gonna clean Monday






















































Tadah!!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*
> 
> Here is my messed up temporary set-up, I'm gonna clean Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadah!!!!


lol


----------



## Jeff78

I couldn't be in a room like that for more than 5 minutes without flipping out.


----------



## Wheezo

I agree, I would not feel right with all that stuff around me.

ProTip: When taking a picture of your computer setup, try to take away your dirty dishes before taking the picture. Thank you.


----------



## Krimble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I agree, I would not feel right with all that stuff around me.
> ProTip: When taking a picture of your computer setup, try to take away your dirty dishes before taking the picture. Thank you.


That's why I said I was gonna clean this week-end or monday.


----------



## Nalty

pretty simple i guess.


----------



## mathelm

In my many years I've found that the best computer minds are also the messiest. Because the only way to become great at software, hardware or any other design is to become engrossed in it, and when you're engrossed in something, you're lucky if you remember to eat, much less take the dish back to the kitchen. Course you'll need a semi neat freak manager to run the department in order to get a project done ( either that or a good maid).....


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> *Black loveliness.
> heres mine!


Impressive sir! Once again, the clean finish reminds me of Noti's and X03's builds.

Examples....


----------



## csm725

The clock in that last pic is awesome.


----------



## abdidas

Whats up with the air cans seriously why have that next to you


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

I recently got an L shape desk with a hutch and it's killing me having the hutch now because I want to put some monitor stands on the edge of the desk but I have so much stuff on the hutch shelves.. ugh choices..


----------



## moa.




----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Am I missing the point to this post? ( and no that is not a penis pun)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Whats up with the air cans seriously why have that next to you


I hate air cans. I mean it's bad enough we buy bottled water... But air?!?!...lol

I use a mini shop vac and a straw.... ( and no, that is not a penis pun either)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*


Sunlight!!.... NOOOooooooooo


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Am I missing the point to this post? ( and no that is not a penis pun)
> I hate air cans. I mean it's bad enough we buy bottled water... But air?!?!...lol
> I use a mini shop vac and a straw.... ( and no, that is not a penis pun either)
> Sunlight!!.... NOOOooooooooo


Sunlight is nice for photos


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> In my many years I've found that the best computer minds are also the messiest. Because the only way to become great at software, hardware or any other design is to become engrossed in it, and when you're engrossed in something, you're lucky if you remember to eat, much less take the dish back to the kitchen. Course you'll need a semi neat freak manager to run the department in order to get a project done ( either that or a good maid).....


Personally I would be unable to be engrossed in anything with a mess around me. I don't think "best computer minds" and messiness are mutually exclusive but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hartk1213

here is my set up haha
just playing BF3 in Eyefinity while playing BF3
BF3ception hahaha


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Impressive sir! Once again, the clean finish reminds me of Noti's and X03's builds.
> Examples....


good photography....


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


Not sure what 



 has to do w/ this thread?


----------



## TheYonderGod

I think the last time I posted here I had my drum kit in my garage and my 2nd monitor was somewhere else.

Here in this corner of my room is my 2 main hobbies and money drains...
Please excuse the bad quality, my phone and I are not good at taking pictures.

































And my puppy <3, and some of my brother's mess(this is after I made him clean it yesterday), the rest of the room is pretty much just his, not that I really care.


----------



## mathelm

Just what I look for in a roommate... a drum set....lol


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Not sure what
> 
> 
> 
> has to do w/ this thread?


Xzibit laugthing hard

and you make him mad


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok here is my PC and my Gaming Setup


----------



## elzhi

new case, new kb, new gpu.



Topre 88UB (45G) stock keycaps

with yellow WSAD & ClickClack Tri-Color Skull keycap

Fractal Define R3 & 7970 (coming from CM ATCS 840 & 6970)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> new case, new kb, new gpu.
> 
> 
> Topre 88UB (45G) stock keycaps
> 
> with yellow WSAD & ClickClack Tri-Color Skull keycap
> 
> Fractal Define R3 & 7970 (coming from CM ATCS 840 & 6970)


Sick man


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> new case, new kb, new gpu.
> ]


Nice clean setup elzhi, me gusta!









Heres mine..have a lot of work left getting cables managed and im getting a couch for the other end of the room.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Why in the name of almighty Atheismo do you have an AX1200 in a single GPU system?


----------



## cpt_alex

setup at uni







srry for crappy iPhone camera quality


----------



## mybadomen

Yeah it is. but it Rocks sitting in there







he can do anything he wants now and not have to worry about power . Damn i like that PSU overpowered or not .

did i mention i was jealous?


----------



## Ghooble

Lol this thread got completely derailed. I'd post my room but I did earlier. Sooooo..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpt_alex*
> 
> setup at uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry for crappy iPhone camera quality


Nice setup, surround-puter


----------



## TheBadBull

lol you guys crack me up









i will post some pics here, but i need to get my head together and start cleaning this damn mess >_>


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Guys, seriously... stay on topic. This isn't the place to argue what one can and can't do or afford at a certain age. As long as your life is on track, who really cares as long as you show off what you DO have, which is what this thread is for?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> new case, new kb, new gpu.
> -snip-


Very sleek, like your setup a lot.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Guys, seriously... stay on topic. This isn't the place to argue what one can and can't do or afford at a certain age. As long as your life is on track, who really cares as long as you show off what you DO have, which is what this thread is for?


Thanks Chimp, I was waiting for a Mod


----------



## Draven

Wow my post got hammered even though I didn't do anything except be positive, bummer


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Wow my post got hammered even though I didn't do anything except be positive, bummer


Even though it was positive you brought up what they were gabbing about... trying to keep things on topic here.


----------



## Draven

Okie dokie


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> new case, new kb, new gpu.
> 
> *snipped images*


Awesome, that's like my dream setup.


----------



## ljason8eg

Got the Obutto and triple monitors set up. Now just need to work on the cables and something to get the case off the floor a bit. Might just go for a smaller case.


IMG_3824.jpg by JLofing, on Flickr


IMG_3825.jpg by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## cyberbeat

Awesome looking setup!


----------



## pjBSOD

Have you tried setting up an Extended display for when you're not playing games? Personally, when I am not gaming I use Extended rather than Duplicate because I cannot stand having to look all the way to the right for notifactions and such.


----------



## th3m3rc

This is my setup








If you are curious why I have a computer built on top of another look here








http://www.overclock.net/t/1207310/basically-stole-a-motherboard-cpu-ram-gpu-from-a-guy-today-for-30


----------



## pjBSOD

Your monitors are _very_ close. R.I.P your vision









Well, they look close in the pic.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Awesome looking setup!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Have you tried setting up an Extended display for when you're not playing games? Personally, when I am not gaming I use Extended rather than Duplicate because I cannot stand having to look all the way to the right for notifactions and such.


Nah, I haven't tried that yet. I can see how that'd be nice though. Might have to try it.


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Your monitors are _very_ close. R.I.P your vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they look close in the pic.


They are actually perfect distance from my face


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Thanks!
> Nah, I haven't tried that yet. I can see how that'd be nice though. Might have to try it.


Yeah, it's really nice. here's a picture of extended for reference:



As you can see (hopefully), I have my browser on the left, taskbar on the center, so that way I don't have to break my neck to view notifications and such, and then Skype on the right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> They are actually perfect distance from my face


Right on.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, it's really nice. here's a picture of extended for reference:
> 
> As you can see (hopefully), I have my browser on the left, taskbar on the center, so that way I don't have to break my neck to view notifications and such, and then Skype on the right.


Thanks I'll have to try that out.


----------



## TheYonderGod

How do you survive with more than 1 monitor without UltraMon or similar program? It puts a task bar on each monitor so whatever you have on a monitor is in the task bar on that monitor.


----------



## Krimble

The setup i posted yesterday :
Out with the old!









In with the new, I did a little cleaning today







And yes that's a old Compaq, it's because my PC is gonna ship sometimes this week.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How do you survive with more than 1 monitor without UltraMon or similar program? It puts a task bar on each monitor so whatever you have on a monitor is in the task bar on that monitor.


Because it doesn't 'stretch' the taskbar, it only emulates it(and poorly at that). I'd much rather not use it...


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Because it doesn't 'stretch' the taskbar, it only emulates it(and poorly at that). I'd much rather not use it...


I like dislay fusion for that and the different background pics per screen.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't 'stretch' the taskbar, it only emulates it(and poorly at that). I'd much rather not use it...
> 
> 
> 
> I like dislay fusion for that and the different background pics per screen.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I use it for the wallpapers and snap to edges, but the taskbar? Nah, feels like a waste of pixels.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimble*


ooo a fellow drummer






















http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/20310#post_16315638

What's your drum specs? Mines a Dixon, pretty old from the 90s I think, I got it used last year for $400 including everything you see in that picture except the china and it's boom attachment and the double pedals. It was an amazing deal.. The cymbals are Xs20s - 14" hi-hats, 16" crash, 18" crash, 20" ride, the china is a 16" Wuhan, and the pedals are Avenger IIs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Because it doesn't 'stretch' the taskbar, it only emulates it(and poorly at that). I'd much rather not use it...


What does it do wrong?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Moved everything.
Got a new thing for my Boxes and parts


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What does it do wrong?


Maybe I'm one of the few who right clicks on stuff on the taskbar but it is completely broken...

EDIT is it just me or do you always take pictures of my posts?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Maybe I'm one of the few who right clicks on stuff on the taskbar but it is completely broken...
> EDIT is it just me or do you always take pictures of my posts?


Never noticed until now..


----------



## kiwiasian

New setup with server:


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> -snip-


My poor bandwidth


----------



## kamikaze_

Those pictures just do not load, lmao.


----------



## cyberbeat

Yea images are way too big size wise... lol


----------



## deafboy

Foot massager?! I want!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:


That is legit!







I love it!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:
> ][/quote
> Very nice


----------



## OverClocker55

Night Shot


----------



## cyberbeat

Looks great


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Looks great


Thanks man


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:


Any links to that desk. It is the exact stain color and the perfect fit for what I am looking for!


----------



## jellis142

kiwiasian, that desk is perfect. Thick, dark and TONS of room. Your setup gives me the sads because I don't have it too.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> new case, new kb, new gpu.
> 
> 
> Topre 88UB (45G) stock keycaps
> 
> with yellow WSAD & ClickClack Tri-Color Skull keycap
> 
> Fractal Define R3 & 7970 (coming from CM ATCS 840 & 6970)


What is the name of your desk? I am lokking something similar to yours


----------



## DOOOLY

I thought of adding my room again


----------



## Glouffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> What is the name of your desk? I am lokking something similar to yours


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:


Looks great man


----------



## pepejovi

You people need to learn not to quote 10 pictures in your post, just one picture will be enough to recognize the user and the post...


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> -snip-


Like this.


----------



## ranviper

Small little update:

New arrangement and posters.


----------



## jellis142

I like you, sporting a MW3 _and_ BF3 poster on the same wall


----------



## ranviper

Haha, I'm anti-bias!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I like you, sporting a MW3 _and_ BF3 poster on the same wall


and are also a Firefly fan apparently.....


----------



## Colonel Zay

So many nice setups here. Browsed through most of this thread, so figured I'd finally take some pics of my own and post. I live in high desert, so please excuse any dust. Let me know what you all think!

View from the door to the office


View of the desk from the doorway with the 'desk lights' on


View from the other side of the room - that top-right shelf is for my 2-year old










Behind my desk (love that futon)




At night with the lights off and my blue Matrix code screensaver










Yes, I know... I like blue










Looking down on the desk


----------



## mathelm

Very nice.....









Only problem I see is with the futon, no arm rest for laying your head on (nap time).

Also, I can't believe it's that clean with a 2 year old around. Not that I have a lot of experience with 2 year olds. It's just that most of the women in my life seem to think I act like one from time to time.... Course that may be the tantrums as apposed to the mess....


----------



## Colonel Zay

Thanks! The pillows you see on the futon act like the 'arms' for it. Can use them for lumbar support, pillows, arm rests, etc.

As for the 2 year old - I didn't take a pic of the baby gate that keeps him out when I'm not in there


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Zay*
> 
> Thanks! The pillows you see on the futon act like the 'arms' for it. Can use them for lumbar support, pillows, arm rests, etc.
> As for the 2 year old - I didn't take a pic of the *baby gate* that keeps him out when I'm not in there


Yes, it's ashame those aren't legal for when they're 16 huh.....


----------



## Sonics

Couldn't be bothered to get the tri-pod out so the pic kinda sucks. . .


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Couldn't be bothered to get the tri-pod out so the pic kinda sucks. . .


Smexy


----------



## XSCounter

Only have one of these ASUSes








Quote:


>


Can't wait to save enough money and set up similar rig


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## t-ramp

I'm getting anxious for my thermal pads to arrive so I can get one PC together and finalize my room configuration. Need to find or make some speaker stands as well... Then pictures.


----------



## Hellish

Sold my 3x Asus VH236H monitor's and 1 of my GTX 480's (selling other when the new cards drop)

Picked up a Dell u2412m & BenQ XL2420T (1200p Portait, 120hz Landscape)










My surround experience was relatively issue free other then the lack of support for x79 for the first hour till the beta drivers dropped, I think this setup has more issues then surround, I have fixed about 4 so far got a few more left, probably going to make a thread asking for help soon.

I left surround for more desk space for when not gaming + I felt like a cheater in serious games lol, but without it I will most likely not touch a racing game again lol, but knowing myself I would not be surprised if I went back to surround.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Sold my 3x Asus VH236H monitor's and 1 of my GTX 480's (selling other when the new cards drop)
> Picked up a Dell u2412m & BenQ XL2420T (1200p Portait, 120hz Landscape)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My surround experience was relatively issue free other then the lack of support for x79 for the first hour till the beta drivers dropped, I think this setup has more issues then surround, I have fixed about 4 so far got a few more left, probably going to make a thread asking for help soon.
> I left surround for more desk space for when not gaming + I felt like a cheater in serious games lol, but without it I will most likely not touch a racing game again lol, but knowing myself I would not be surprised if I went back to surround.


How do you like the U2412m for gaming? Im looking at getting one to replace my 21.5 inch asus VH226H but i've heard they have ghosting problems.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> How do you like the U2412m for gaming? Im looking at getting one to replace my 21.5 inch asus VH226H but i've heard they have ghosting problems.


I haven't gamed on it, but I just got it today, but realistically don't see myself gaming on it other then to try it for a bit.


----------



## ManOnFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:


Hi i need that desktop clock in my life







got a link to it?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> Hi i need that desktop clock in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link to it?


http://rainmeter.net/cms/


----------



## kamikaze_

Looks like he could be using Rainmeter. I use the program, but I don't use the clock.


----------



## ManOnFire

Cheers guys, bagged it...Just gotta find some nice skins now. Not the most user friendly is it? lol

I just wanted the clock really


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> Cheers guys, bagged it...Just gotta find some nice skins now. Not the most user friendly is it? lol
> 
> I just wanted the clock really


Rainmeter is horribly user friendly, but you can create some pretty nice looking setups if you're willing to persist and learn what all the config files do, etc.


----------



## kamikaze_

It's complex indeed. Hopefully that BETA 2.3 will be an improvement.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOnFire*
> 
> Cheers guys, bagged it...Just gotta find some nice skins now. Not the most user friendly is it? lol
> I just wanted the clock really


When I 1st started using Rainmeter I just used the trial and error method of learning how to use it. After a few hours I was proficient enough to do what I wanted. But ya it could have a more user friendly set up for sure.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Sick man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Nice clean setup elzhi, me gusta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine..have a lot of work left getting cables managed and im getting a couch for the other end of the room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Very sleek, like your setup a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Awesome, that's like my dream setup.


thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Why in the name of almighty Atheismo do you have an AX1200 in a single GPU system?


i was lucky to find a great deal, got the AX1200W for the price of AX850W









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Yeah it is. but it Rocks sitting in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he can do anything he wants now and not have to worry about power . Damn i like that PSU overpowered or not .
> did i mention i was jealous?


yup overkill psu means i can go quadfire if i wanted to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> What is the name of your desk? I am lokking something similar to yours


http://www.intercounty.com/stealth_rectangular_desk-wood_modesty_panel_RUMP3.html


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


I think you've got a short there fella.... Lights keep blinking on n off.....









Finally, a video without rap music.......


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Small little update:
> New arrangement and posters.


Just got the Feb issue of CPU and I think this guys got you beat....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*
> 
> Thank you for watching and commenting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tribute to SERENITY firefly" PC will be at Corsair's Suite at 2012 CES.


Here's a link to the thread....


----------



## th3m3rc

WHERE DO I GET COPPER FANS!!!!!?????? I WANTZ


----------



## JJHCRazor

Pretty sure i read in the build thread that he painted them himself


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Pretty sure i read in the build thread that he painted them himself


What paint did he use......


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Just got the Feb issue of CPU and I think this guys got you beat....


I got that issue as well, can't say I like the mod though. Looks too cluttered for my tastes


----------



## Red Man

My setup has changed some since I last posted. Mainly all the Apple stuff is new along with the keyboard, mouse pad, and speaker system.





Planning on having my brother pick me up some ikea stuff when he comes to visit to replace my current desks but I'm worried about how well they would fair in being disassembled and reassembled three times over the next year and a half anyone ever have problems moving their ikea stuff? I'm looking specifically at two of the Long Vika Amon table tops and one of the Vika Amon corner pieces along with the Vika Curry legs if it matters.


----------



## Gunfire

Are you guys really JUST getting that issue? I got it a few weeks ago...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think you've got a short there fella.... Lights keep blinking on n off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a video without rap music.......


nah the music wasnt picking up that well


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Man*
> 
> My setup has changed some since I last posted. Mainly all the Apple stuff is new along with the keyboard, mouse pad, and speaker system.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on having my brother pick me up some ikea stuff when he comes to visit to replace my current desks but I'm worried about how well they would fair in being disassembled and reassembled three times over the next year and a half anyone ever have problems moving their ikea stuff? I'm looking specifically at two of the Long Vika Amon table tops and one of the Vika Amon corner pieces along with the Vika Curry legs if it matters.


I'm loving the set-up man! Very sharp, especially with the tri-monitor set up and the LCD above.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Man*
> 
> My setup has changed some since I last posted. Mainly all the Apple stuff is new along with the keyboard, mouse pad, and speaker system.
> Planning on having my brother pick me up some ikea stuff when he comes to visit to replace my current desks but I'm worried about how well they would fair in being disassembled and reassembled three times over the next year and a half anyone ever have problems moving their ikea stuff? I'm looking specifically at two of the Long Vika Amon table tops and one of the Vika Amon corner pieces along with the Vika Curry legs if it matters.


Nice setup you got there!

As for the Ikea stuff, I helped a buddy redo a couple of rooms in his house and we got a lot of stuff from Ikea. While it looks nice, it didn't appear to me as if it was designed to be taken apart and put back together too many times. Now, a desk wasn't one of the things we purchased and put together, but it wouldn't surprise me if they were the same.


----------



## longroadtrip

I've got 2 of the Vika Amon desks and the legs just screw into the metal plates on the base of the desk. It's uber easy and they will withstand several teardowns. I've torn mine down and moved them 4 times in the last 6 months with no issues.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Are you guys really JUST getting that issue? I got it a few weeks ago...


I just went by the PC store. Have no idea how long it's been out. Just to show you how slow I really am, just found it online...







...lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Man*
> 
> My setup has changed some since I last posted. Mainly all the Apple stuff is new along with the keyboard, mouse pad, and speaker system.
> Planning on having my brother pick me up some ikea stuff when he comes to visit to replace my current desks but I'm worried about how well they would fair in being disassembled and reassembled three times over the next year and a half anyone ever have problems moving their ikea stuff? I'm looking specifically at two of the Long Vika Amon table tops and one of the Vika Amon corner pieces along with the Vika Curry legs if it matters.


Extreamly anti apple here, so... It all looks great....







....... cept for all the rotten apples laying around....


----------



## Red Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> I'm loving the set-up man! Very sharp, especially with the tri-monitor set up and the LCD above.


Thanks! I actually wanted to get more monitors and upgrade to a larger TV but self control had to kick in at some point.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I've got 2 of the Vika Amon desks and the legs just screw into the metal plates on the base of the desk. It's uber easy and they will withstand several teardowns. I've torn mine down and moved them 4 times in the last 6 months with no issues.


Awesome







It will be nice to get a pair of desks that match and are clean. I picked up the desk my monitors are sitting on at a thrift store for 9 bucks and even after being scrubbed down with soap and an array of cleaning supplies it still looks dirty.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I just went by the PC store. Have no idea how long it's been out. Just to show you how slow I really am, just found it online...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol


Oh, I get it mailed









A one year free subscription has turned into three years so far


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red Man*
> 
> Thanks! I actually wanted to get more monitors and upgrade to a larger TV but self control had to kick in at some point.


haha i think my self control is broken xD


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Ok, so I think I may order one of the desks on this page from KK Audio. That is, if my bonus comes through and is enough for at least 3/4's of the price.

I picked up some 47.5" speaker stands for $40 from a guy on CraigsList, so I'll be rearranging my office tonight.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Ok, so I think I may order one of the desks on this page from KK Audio. That is, if my bonus comes through and is enough for at least 3/4's of the price.


What's the cost on that?

Was reading in the build log section this morning where a guy built this one.



Another guy is nearing completion on this one....



I think this pic is from today.....


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Cost is roughly $2k+.

I would love to build one but have no experience or tools. Those custom jobs are nice!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Cost is roughly $2k+.
> 
> I would love to build one but have no experience or tools. Those custom jobs are nice!


O_O Dude... that is WAY overpriced IMO. I'm no artisan and even I can create something like that with the right tools. It's literally a few plain flat pieces of wood. Obviously that's good quality wood there; say you'd spend ~$200 on some NICE wood, maybe $40 on cheap flimsy wood first as a test run and get the design right. I'd go out of my WAY to avoid paying that... you should easily be able to find a carpenter in your area that can build it with just those photos provided for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Ellis

$2000 for that? Yeah, I agree with Stealth Pyros. I mean, it doesn't help that I'm not a particular fan of the design, but that's not a $2000 desk IMO.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> O_O Dude... that is WAY overpriced IMO. I'm no artisan and even I can create something like that with the right tools. It's literally a few plain flat pieces of wood. Obviously that's good quality wood there; say you'd spend ~$200 on some NICE wood, maybe $40 on cheap flimsy wood first as a test run and get the design right. I'd go out of my WAY to avoid paying that... you should easily be able to find a carpenter in your area that can build it with just those photos provided for a few hundred bucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> $2000 for that? Yeah, I agree with Stealth Pyros. I mean, it doesn't help that I'm not a particular fan of the design, but that's not a $2000 desk IMO.


I totally agree with both of you, and perhaps I'll exhaust my options with local craftsmen first. I don't want to spend that much on a desk, but I do want something of quality and longevity. Thanks for your input.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Cost is roughly $2k+.
> I would love to build one but have no experience or tools. Those custom jobs are nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> O_O Dude... that is WAY overpriced IMO. I'm no artisan and even I can create something like that with the right tools.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> $2000 for that? Yeah, I agree with Stealth Pyros. I mean, it doesn't help that I'm not a particular fan of the design, but that's not a $2000 desk IMO.


Furniture of any type, but I think especially desk have always been high priced. But one thing to consider here is that before you built your first PC, you also had no experience. You might want to consider using that cash ( way less than half the $2k) on a few good tools and some materials. Maybe catch a few DIY how to shows on cable and you'll be all set. A good variable speed 18 volt drill( a good sears craftsman will do nicely, and doesn't have to be cordless but you'll use this for many things day to day), a 7 1/4 skill saw ( plug in, no cordless here), a jig saw (with plenty of extra blades) and you'll be building like nobodies business....









Don't forget a tape measure and a level/straight edge. Go as cheap as possible here because they will be lost, borrowed or stolen (all the same thing). Think Harbor Freight.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> O_O Dude... that is WAY overpriced IMO. I'm no artisan and even I can create something like that with the right tools. It's literally a few plain flat pieces of wood. Obviously that's good quality wood there; say you'd spend ~$200 on some NICE wood, maybe $40 on cheap flimsy wood first as a test run and get the design right. I'd go out of my WAY to avoid paying that... you should easily be able to find a carpenter in your area that can build it with just those photos provided for a few hundred bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> $2000 for that? Yeah, I agree with Stealth Pyros. I mean, it doesn't help that I'm not a particular fan of the design, but that's not a $2000 desk IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with both of you, and perhaps I'll exhaust my options with local craftsmen first. I don't want to spend that much on a desk, but I do want something of quality and longevity. Thanks for your input.
Click to expand...

I don;t have much experience building desks either, I've only even built one, that's my current one that is in progress. so far I'm at about $60 in parts, finished build will probably run around $250 - $350.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203320/abs-and-plywood-eyefinity-desk


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Is there a "Post your custom desk" thread? There should be if not... I need to peruse the examples of what others have built. I can see I'll be spending a LOT more time in the Build Log section. My pc desk is going to have a 'home theater' feel to it (at least 5.1, but maybe 7.1), so I want it to be balanced and amazing.


----------



## andrei.c

@axipher I think you've done a great job! Simple, yet effective. What more could one ask?
I know there is some kind of liquid that would make the surface look more shiny or give it a different nuance. If you want to, you can look into it!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei.c*
> 
> @axipher I think you've done a great job! Simple, yet effective. What more could one ask?
> I know there is some kind of liquid that would make the surface look more shiny or give it a different nuance. If you want to, you can look into it!


Thanks for the nice words









And if you read in my thread, you'll see that I've decide on sanding down the surface, filling the holes, and wrapping it in 3M Carbon Fiber Wrap.


----------



## asnjo

This Is my setup, kinda used what i had around


----------



## mybadomen

Looks great to me









Wow this Thread has over 2000 pages. That has to break some kind of record.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asnjo*
> 
> This Is my setup, kinda used what i had around


Set up looks great. I love how functional it is. My only concern would be that your tower is so close to the wall or at least it seems that way in the pictures. You ever run into temp problems?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> New setup with server:


Quick, and stupid, question. How do you have your taskbar extended across all three monitors?


----------



## asnjo

No I have about two inches between the wall and the pc, I have pritty good air flow threw it , I havn't OC GPU so hlps.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Quick, and stupid, question. How do you have your taskbar extended across all three monitors?


I use Ultramon, there are a couple other programs that do it too, like DisplayFusion.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Sweet, thank you very much. I was quite curious as to how you were doing that. Sexy set up by the way and thank you for turning me onto Rainmeter...I am absolutely infatuated with it haha


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Moved my whole rig around tonight... ugh, I'm tired now.







Not the best lighting though...


----------



## Nebacanezer

Don't get me wrong, you have a great looking set up. However, there is just something about having a rig sitting on the floor that just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## ljason8eg

I don't see where else he could really put it. Mine's on the floor as its the only place it fits unless I got a bunch of cable extensions.


----------



## asnjo

love your setup wish i had the room for that


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Moved my whole rig around tonight... ugh, I'm tired now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best lighting though...


That wallpaper looks familiar...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you have a great looking set up. However, there is just something about having a rig sitting on the floor that just rubs me the wrong way.


It bothers me too. I'll be picking up a piece of wood for it to stand on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> I don't see where else he could really put it. Mine's on the floor as its the only place it fits unless I got a bunch of cable extensions.


This is true, there really is nowhere else for it to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asnjo*
> 
> love your setup wish i had the room for that


Thank you! I wish I had room for it too, I have barely enough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That wallpaper looks familiar...










Yes, I snatched it and cropped the taskbar.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> It bothers me too. I'll be picking up a piece of wood for it to stand on.
> This is true, there really is nowhere else for it to go.
> Thank you! I wish I had room for it too, I have barely enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I snatched it and cropped the taskbar.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## -SE7EN-

My old setup; lost to a house fire. Will repost when I get a new one set up.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Sorry about your loss, insurance take care of everything?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Latest updated photos. Grabbed a second 570 and I've neatened up my desk wiring a bit.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Im thinking about picking up another rectangular IKEA desk and making a U shape but I havent decided yet. Only a few more months till I finally move out of this apartment and into my new townhome!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Finally got my desk built and put in the house. I only need to drop the clear coat on the top but that will be done after my wife paint's something on the top of my desk







I know I know Alienwareiswayoverpricedlolvendorrigs however, I can't turn away gifts from family members. Guts have been replaced with new GPU/Fans/RAM. Next case will be an HAF or a Phantom.

Before cable management:



After Cable Management with my dog and wife in the picture lol :



You can see the outline of clear coat I put on the desk. Like I said, it will get finished soon







Also going to replace my mouse pad with either the Razer Goliathus or the XTRAC Ripper XXL haven't decided yet



Light's off:


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> -snip-


Alienware...?

Regardless awesome setup! I wish I had the desks you guys have. :\


----------



## th3m3rc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Alienware...?
> Regardless awesome setup! I wish I had the desks you guys have. :\


I love my 8ft banquet table from lowes







$40


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Alienware...?
> Regardless awesome setup! I wish I had the desks you guys have. :\


I know I know, but I couldn't just tell my aunt "No, I don't want the PC you just shelled out 2k for" lol. She bought it for me back in 2009 and I have just been upgrading it as I have the cash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3rc*
> 
> I love my 8ft banquet table from lowes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40


I had a large table for a desk once, but decided to build this one instead...was relatively cheap to do and lots of fun


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

So this is my new set up:









My helper, Chewie.

Angry cat does not approve this post.



I just moved into a new place, and this desk was given to me by my mother-in-law. It used to be an L shape, however... It had to be partially taken apart to be moved. Then once I got it here, I realized it wouldn't fit through the front door, so I had to take it apart further, then I realized some of the parts STILL wouldn't fit through the door to the room, so I had to take it completely apart. After getting it in the room, and building each piece, I realized it wouldn't fit in it's original shape. So I left out the corner part, and screwed the two pieces together to make one long desk.

Now the problem is, when I move again, this desk is staying here. When putting it together, several of the screw heads twisted off. So I literally can't take it apart again. lol

I still need to clean it up some, and do some better cable management underneath. Also, I'm going to install a switch for the new lamps I'll be getting, and figuring out a better place to put my tower.

Any other suggestions are also welcome. I'm always down for modding something.


----------



## xJavontax

So I got a new monitor to use as a secondary monitor and a couple of "new" peripherals.


I got the wheel and joystick from my local Goodwill for $4 each


And some more pics



Yeah I know my desk is a mess (so is my room) but I haven't had a lot of time recently. And when I DO have free time, I prefer to enjoy it longboarding or on the computer, not spend it cleaning my room. I'll get around to it eventually.

Also, I want to upgrade from 1440x900 to 1680x1050. Do you guys think my card can handle it (ATi Radeon HD 5670 1GB) or should I upgrade to a 6850 now instead of waiting?


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Latest updated photos. Grabbed a second 570 and I've neatened up my desk wiring a bit.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order


Ooooh I like the blue rope! I seen some at Wally World. I might get some for my night time gaming! Crisp setup too, what do you have your tower resting on, I want to upgrade to the Corsair Graphite and preferably place it below like yours, I don't trust the corner panel of glass.

My rat corner 4 years ago...LOL



My rat corner today! Still rocking the Armor Jr. Although her parts have been upgraded thanks to fellow OCN Member Sockpirate for the advice and cheap 580 he sold me. : D


----------



## vedaire

lol I seen that pic and noticed the way the head phones were placed they looked like an aliens head hanging there


----------



## vedaire

hey neighborhood geek is that the logitech x-530 or x-540 series speakers they look identical to mine?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey neighborhood geek is that the logitech x-530 or x-540 series speakers they look identical to mine?


They're the same thing..


----------



## OverClocker55

New Picture


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey neighborhood geek is that the logitech x-530 or x-540 series speakers they look identical to mine?


You know... I can't even remember anymore. lol I think they're the 540's.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Latest updated photos. Grabbed a second 570 and I've neatened up my desk wiring a bit.
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/87760/user_id/56224#page=0&sort=display_order
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I like the blue rope! I seen some at Wally World. I might get some for my night time gaming! Crisp setup too, what do you have your tower resting on, I want to upgrade to the Corsair Graphite and preferably place it below like yours, I don't trust the corner panel of glass.
> 
> My rat corner 4 years ago...LOL
> 
> My rat corner today! Still rocking the Armor Jr. Although her parts have been upgraded thanks to fellow OCN Member Sockpirate for the advice and cheap 580 he sold me. : D
Click to expand...

Thanks. I just have my HAF on the wheels it comes with. I got the light strip at Walmart.


----------



## d3viliz3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*


Love those paintings!


----------



## mybadomen

WOW i get so jealous.I have a nice build but a horrible Computer room/Desk area.Lol i need to work on that.You guys have some insane setups.Yeah those pictures definitely make the room.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> New Picture


I have that WD drive, 1TB correct?

I keep all my media/school work on it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I have that WD drive, 1TB correct?
> I keep all my media/school work on it


lol keep all my *cough* files and game backups on it







and yes its the 1tb


----------



## 98uk

Sup guys, just moved to triple U2311H's at work







Running off a Core i5 Dell Opti 790. Added the extra monitor as a dedicated VM screen, saves switching between main PC and VM all the time! Only thing is, I now have a better work setup than my home setup!


----------



## Ellis

Here's mine, apologies for the crappy pic.











Oh man, that really is a dark pic. Shame it's winter.


----------



## OverClocker55

*Paranorma







*


----------



## supercharged04

I dont like my current set up, but I havent had time to build a desk. I was updating 4 of my machines and thought I would share.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Paranorma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that's called fish eye...lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think that's called fish eye...lol


nope







I took like 4 photos of my desk and then clicked this program and it took 4 photos and turned it into this. I think i put the fish eye on after the photo was created. :whoops:


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> So I got a new monitor to use as a secondary monitor and a couple of "new" peripherals.
> 
> I got the wheel and joystick from my local Goodwill for $4 each
> 
> And some more pics
> 
> 
> Yeah I know my desk is a mess (so is my room) but I haven't had a lot of time recently. And when I DO have free time, I prefer to enjoy it longboarding or on the computer, not spend it cleaning my room. I'll get around to it eventually.
> Also, I want to upgrade from 1440x900 to 1680x1050. Do you guys think my card can handle it (ATi Radeon HD 5670 1GB) or should I upgrade to a 6850 now instead of waiting?


wallpaper link please?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supercharged04*
> 
> I dont like my current set up, but I havent had time to build a desk. I was updating 4 of my machines and thought I would share.


Maybe if ya had a different girl on each monitor. You'll spend enough time with one woman after you're married...lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Maybe if ya had a different girl on each monitor. You'll spend enough time with one woman after you're married...lol


lmao

Nice...


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Also, I want to upgrade from 1440x900 to 1680x1050. Do you guys think my card can handle it (ATi Radeon HD 5670 1GB) or should I upgrade to a 6850 now instead of waiting?


I've got a 1GB Radeon 5770 pushing 1 1080p and 1 1600x900 display. Pretty sure yours can handle it, though I suppose it depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## supercharged04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Maybe if ya had a different girl on each monitor. You'll spend enough time with one woman after you're married...lol


HAHAHA I've been married for almost 5 years. So I guess that's why I keep the wallpapers the same.


----------



## lithgroth007

My new room, not the greatest of pictures...Ill fix it later


----------



## meeps

I haven't posted in ages, but since I finally got my LCD repaired and actually have it running as an extended display, I felt the need to show a sub-par quality picture of my computer area. Got my dad's old Boston Acoustic A70's on my desk which are hooked into the receiver under the printer (Don't worry, I have spacers between the receiver and printer so it can expel any heat through the top vents). Have my Ultrasone HFI-580's coming out the front of the receiver. And of course, front and center is what I replaced my rig with, your base 13" MBP.


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3viliz3d*
> 
> Love those paintings!


I got those prints signed at Comic Con from artists Jon Hughes, here is the link to his gallery! Nice guy!
http://overground-eic.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Paranorma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like Pano shots! Nice.


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*
> 
> My new room, not the greatest of pictures...Ill fix it later


Clean setup!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> I like Pano shots! Nice.


thx


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> wallpaper link please?


I made it. It's for my Indie Game Studio lol. But I can make you one if you'd like, just tell me the resolution of your screen and if you want me to remove the logo or change the color. If you don't want any of that, here's the wallpaper at 1920x1080 resolution. And I don't know the res of your monitor, but I've switched from the monitor in the picture to this one. But I can make that whatever res you'd like too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I've got a 1GB Radeon 5770 pushing 1 1080p and 1 1600x900 display. Pretty sure yours can handle it, though I suppose it depends on what you want to do with it.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I made it. It's for my Indie Game Studio lol. But I can make you one if you'd like, just tell me the resolution of your screen and if you want me to remove the logo or change the color. If you don't want any of that, here's the wallpaper at 1920x1080 resolution.
> Good to know. Thanks!


You've got a game studio up and running? That's awesome!








Where in Chicago is it?


----------



## xJavontax

Ahh I wish. Right now, It's just me working on small games from my room with Game Maker (I'm still in High School, going off to college soon.) and learning C on the side to prepare for my major. Hopefully, by the time I'm out of college I'll make something people like enough so I can do this for a living


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Ahh I wish. Right now, It's just me working on small games from my room with Game Maker (I'm still in High School, going off to college soon.) and learning C on the side to prepare for my major. Hopefully, by the time I'm out of college I'll make something people like enough so I can do this for a living


Keep it up man. We all start somewhere.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Keep it up man. We all start somewhere.


Thanks, will do. And when I do make something that's fun to play, OCN will be the first place I go to announce it









EDIT: This has gotten off topic quickly lol


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> Clean setup!


ZEF to DEATH!
I like your avatar!


----------



## pel

Pretty cool thread.

Mby offtopic but well, whenever i plug my headphones on the front audio output the speakers from the back output is silenced, but if i want to get back to speakers i have to unplug the headphones, someway to keep both pluges and just change from one to another?


----------



## nathris

So hard to coax decent shots out my Desire. But yea, my room is just 108 sq.ft, so its hard to get a decent setup and still have access to my door


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> -- snip --
> 
> So hard to coax decent shots out my Desire. But yea, my room is just 108 sq.ft, so its hard to get a decent setup and still have access to my door


Which thinkpad is that?


----------



## nathris

T400


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> T400


ah, the ones with core 2 duo's?

at my school we was "given" each our own x220i.








i3 2310m and 4 gb ram isn't bad from a 12,5" laptop


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hard to coax decent shots out my Desire. But yea, my room is just 108 sq.ft, so its hard to get a decent setup and still have access to my door


is that windows 8? also does like bf3 and like mw3 and skyrim work on it?


----------



## Shane1244

Probably rainmeter with a W8 theme.


----------



## nathris

Windows 8 isn't that customizable.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Probably rainmeter with a W8 theme.


Rainmeter is awesome. Not using it ATM, but when I have the time to sit down and get it just right I will be.









Nice set ups, folks.

I'll be building a NAS into my setup soon, very soon, actually. Maybe starting tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## KidLi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> ZEF to DEATH!
> I like your avatar!


LOL Rep that South African Culture!


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Pretty cool thread.
> Mby offtopic but well, whenever i plug my headphones on the front audio output the speakers from the back output is silenced, but if i want to get back to speakers i have to unplug the headphones, someway to keep both pluges and just change from one to another?


Not sure if this is what you are looking for.The Plantronics Audio Switcher. Credit be given to ts of http://www.overclock.net/t/368653/ocnhc-guide-to-gaming-headphones-headsets .


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidLi*
> 
> LOL Rep that South African Culture!


Die Antwoord FTW!


----------



## jadenx2

not very organized or neat, but they're not my strong suits anyway. just bought a 2nd monitor and loving it. longer DVI cable on the way, because if you can tell, the monitor to the right is getting a bit blocked by my speaker thanks to a 3 ft. dvi cable


----------



## OverClocker55

My New Setup


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> not very organized or neat, but they're not my strong suits anyway. just bought a 2nd monitor and loving it. longer DVI cable on the way, because if you can tell, the monitor to the right is getting a bit blocked by my speaker thanks to a 3 ft. dvi cable


its always good to have extra longer cables (but not too long displayport cables as i learned the hard way). you could also swap the sub and tower...


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Not sure if this is what you are looking for.The Plantronics Audio Switcher. Credit be given to ts of http://www.overclock.net/t/368653/ocnhc-guide-to-gaming-headphones-headsets .


It was usefull thx, but i though it could be done only with software.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> its always good to have extra longer cables (but not too long displayport cables as i learned the hard way). you could also swap the sub and tower...


yeah i told myself i would be more prepared next time haha. i could swap them but i wouldn't have much sitting room, it may look like i do but i've already somewhat tried that and it just wouldn't work out. better off waiting for the 6ft cord in a few days


----------



## Nebacanezer

If your speakers have hanger holes in the back (generally most do) you could always drop two nails/screws in the wall, hang your speakers on the wall, and scoot your monitors to the left just a bit. That's what I did.

I think it's just a pet peeve of mine but I'd advise against the tower on the carpet because of shock/dust/kicking hazard lol

Nice set up..and are those Ramen noodles lmao?


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Nice set up..and are those Ramen noodles lmao?


thanks. hell yeah! good eye! haha


----------



## scriz

I just scored a black Galant desk for $30. Thanks Craigslist!


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> So hard to coax decent shots out my Desire. But yea, my room is just 108 sq.ft, so its hard to get a decent setup and still have access to my door


How do you like the Sidewinder X4?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## kamikaze_

It's not all about the PC setup and orientation on this thread. You need some room pictures too.


----------



## OverClocker55

[/URL]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Cleaned up, a bit better pic... gonna work on those stray wires next and a piece of wood on which my rig may stand.


----------



## Alex132

Taken with my crap phone camera, sorry for the noise




























(didnt bother cleaning up or anything







)


----------



## kcuestag

I'd like to remind everyone that this is a thread to post your *computer room* pictures, not the computer it's self.


----------



## kamikaze_

^


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> It was usefull thx, but i though it could be done only with software.


You could get a headphone Y splitter and turn off your speakers when not using them, that should be cheaper than the switch thing.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> How do you like the Sidewinder X4?


Would take it over a lot of mechanical keyboards that cost 2-3x as much.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd like to remind everyone that this is a thread to post your *computer room* pictures, not the computer it's self.


lol. i was thinking the exact same thing then scrolled down to this post.


----------



## 161029

@OverClocker55 : pretty cozy space you got there.


----------



## Seventh Badger




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*


Nice. How secure is that shelf? I'm sure it's fine, but I'm weird about heavy things on the walls. I still check my 42" TV from time to time to make sure it's not 'slipping'. LOL


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*


I need some actual ART in my room. Hard to find anything good locally in South Dakota, though. Mostly paintings of farms... During the Sturgis Bike Rally you can find some good motorcycle art, but it's all way over priced.


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I couldn't find any good art that wasn't cowboys/Dallas Cowboys football team around here in Texas.

So I ordered some for the walls and threw up some posters









The case on the wall does make me very nervous lol


----------



## Seventh Badger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice. How secure is that shelf? I'm sure it's fine, but I'm weird about heavy things on the walls. I still check my 42" TV from time to time to make sure it's not 'slipping'. LOL


It is slightly wobbly, which does scare me, but it's secure enough for now. I have some better shelf brackets (with angle support) that I've been meaning to replace those stupid L brackets with, but I've just been too busy. Maybe next weekend I'll have some time to get to it. I'll be sure to post some updated pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ I couldn't find any good art that wasn't cowboys/Dallas Cowboys football team around here in Texas.
> So I ordered some for the walls and threw up some posters


My wife painted that







. It's actually just a copy of the band Ivoryline's album _There Came A Lion_. I think it looks awesome though so I commandeered it as soon as she finished







.


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*


are those AKG headphones







lol


----------



## Seventh Badger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> are those AKG headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Nah. They are Razer Carcharias. I just RMAd them actually. Volume control assembly was having some issues.


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*
> 
> Nah. They are Razer Carcharias. I just RMAd them actually. Volume control assembly was having some issues.


RAZERS oh. a lot of gaming companies have been jacking some designs off the audiophile communitys headphones :/ whatever. makes the style more well known









nice very streamlined rig by the way..mine is nowhere near...soo ..soo many wires.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @OverClocker55 : pretty cozy space you got there.


Thx


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Sorry about your loss, insurance take care of everything?


thanks. no insurance money, the owner of the house was mad at me at the time and wouldnt put my stuff on the insurance list. I didnt get a dime. Going to take my tax check and build me a nice new one tho - if they ever get around to giving me my check.


----------



## Nebacanezer

WoW that's crazy man. I know it sounds trite but I can't imagine life without a computer let alone my own rig.

I hope you get your check soon and everything gets straightened out -- will be waiting for photos of your new rig


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> thanks. no insurance money, the owner of the house was mad at me at the time and wouldnt put my stuff on the insurance list. I didnt get a dime. Going to take my tax check and build me a nice new one tho - if they ever get around to giving me my check.


Isn't that illegal, to not put your stuff on just because he's mad at you? That's an odd type of insurance fraud (if it is considered fraud), normally it's people trying to claim what they didn't lose...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Isn't that illegal, to not put your stuff on just because he's mad at you? That's an odd type of insurance fraud (if it is considered fraud), normally it's people trying to claim what they didn't lose...


I wish it was, it would've been nice to get the money out of all the stuff I lost... unfortunately, I wasn't listed on the insurance policy, nor was I on a lease, so I didn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Isn't that illegal, to not put your stuff on just because he's mad at you? That's an odd type of insurance fraud (if it is considered fraud), normally it's people trying to claim what they didn't lose...


The owner had a home owner's policy, if he is renting he is under no obligation to list his renters on his policy. Therefore having no reason to offer to replace the renters items.

The renter has to have a separate renter's insurance policy.

I learned this the hard way..I had my house broken into twice in the same day and had a HP Elitebook and a Macbook Pro stolen on Valentines day of 2009 and the owner asked the insurance company and they flat out said "No."

Good luck getting your PC rebuilt, and sorry to hear of your misfortune. GET A RENTERS POLICY!


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*


haha thats pretty cool. you couldnt get away with that in cali. EARTHQUAKE!!! of course we havent had a major one recently but the risk. eeeeeek!


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> haha thats pretty cool. you couldnt get away with that in cali. EARTHQUAKE!!! of course we havent had a major one recently but the risk. eeeeeek!


That's why I don't waste time and money on designing my computer room... if I lived somewhere that is the "safest" then my room would look amazin'.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Would take it over a lot of mechanical keyboards that cost 2-3x as much.


I'm using it, too. It's almost as loud as a mechanical keyboard, but I wouldn't trade it for any other. It has fantastic feel.


----------



## Evenger14

My WoW is downloading a patch and with my .5Mb download rate, it's not going to be ready until morning. When I have to work.. -__- so gonna troll this forum until I get sleepy haha. All I could think about today at work was what I was gonna do on WoW when i got home.. Only to find out I couldn't even play it..


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> My WoW is downloading a patch and with my .5Mb download rate, it's not going to be ready until morning. When I have to work.. -__- so gonna troll this forum until I get sleepy haha. All I could think about today at work was what I was gonna do on WoW when i got home.. Only to find out I couldn't even play it..


----------



## Seventh Badger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> haha thats pretty cool. you couldnt get away with that in cali. EARTHQUAKE!!! of course we havent had a major one recently but the risk. eeeeeek!


Haha we've actually had a few earthquakes here recently. Of course, none of them were even noticeable







. I really don't even think about the fact that it has the potential to tumble to its doom anymore.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> My WoW is downloading a patch and with my .5Mb download rate, it's not going to be ready until morning. When I have to work.. -__- so gonna troll this forum until I get sleepy haha. All I could think about today at work was what I was gonna do on WoW when i got home.. Only to find out I couldn't even play it..


What the actual ****


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Clean build I will say. You could fit two of those AMD cards end to end there is so much room.


----------



## BrinNutz

On that shelf is over 18TB of storage.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
> 
> On that shelf is over 18TB of storage.


Ha! Not bad at all!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that shelf is over 18TB of storage.


Holding what?

Also, a 37" monitor?!


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Holding what?
> Also, a 37" monitor?!


Huge monitor is huge.

I thought mine was big and I have a 32.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Holding what?
> Also, a 37" monitor?!
> 
> 
> 
> Huge monitor is huge.
> 
> I thought mine was big and I have a 32.
Click to expand...

I thought my new 24" was a big one...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Holding what?
> Also, a 37" monitor?!
> 
> 
> 
> Huge monitor is huge.
> 
> I thought mine was big and I have a 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought my new 24" was a big one...
Click to expand...

Haha, same!


----------



## jameschisholm

Just got a new desk!


----------



## scubadiver59

I'd still work with the owner to get some money out of the settlement...otherwise I'd report him to the IRS for tax evasion on the unreported income I was paying him in rent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> The owner had a home owner's policy, if he is renting he is under no obligation to list his renters on his policy. Therefore having no reason to offer to replace the renters items.
> The renter has to have a separate renter's insurance policy.
> I learned this the hard way..I had my house broken into twice in the same day and had a HP Elitebook and a Macbook Pro stolen on Valentines day of 2009 and the owner asked the insurance company and they flat out said "No."
> Good luck getting your PC rebuilt, and sorry to hear of your misfortune. GET A RENTERS POLICY!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What the actual ****


?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new desk!


Looks like a mini version of my desk.


----------



## dajposkakac

That desk looks so cool! it seems like its see through


----------



## AMOCO

Updated Pictures:


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Looks like a mini version of my desk.


Well worth the upgrade







There's LOADS more space with this new one, compared to my old desk.


----------



## Seventh Badger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> This was my old desk.
> Well worth the upgrade


That desk made me lol pretty good.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventh Badger*
> 
> That desk made me lol pretty good.


Yeah I know, I can't believe I've used that old one for about 5 months of my rigs life, this new one does it better justice.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'd still work with the owner to get some money out of the settlement...otherwise I'd report him to the IRS for tax evasion on the unreported income I was paying him in rent.


The homeowner is under no obligation to provide the rent with any compensation for their lack of protecting their items. The homeowners policy covers the home and the homeowner's belongings in the home. A renter's policy covers the renter's belongings.

Also, I'm sure that the homeowner wouldn't be stupid enough to have renter's and it not be documented.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Updated Pictures:


Why do your keyboard on the other side?
Do you turn your head 90 degrees every time to look at the screen


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Also, I'm sure that the homeowner wouldn't be stupid enough to have renter's and it not be documented.


In Miami it's UNHEARD of for the landlord of a house to report what he earns in rent.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire




----------



## Evenger14

Made a short video. Sorry for the bad recording, I used my phone


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*


Nice set up you have there...what's it look facing the other direction?


----------



## lagittaja

New monitor extension arm came today so I decided to clean mah desk and change the order of things.

Beware, if you don't like to get shocked then don't view this image



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I already removed my monitor before I thought about taking a before picture.

I almost feel ashamed  How did this happen LOL





And here we go for the after picture. Me likes


----------



## axipher

Updated my setup a little:


----------



## Demented

Been cleaning and reorganizing all day:

Re-tidied up my monitor and other cables. Looking nice and clean now




Finally able to set up my old desk as a place for small projects and some more organization.


Every once in a while, I reach over and tickle the ivories.










And after a long day's work, there's nothing like crashing in this chair!


----------



## Garyx24




----------



## e911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Been cleaning and reorganizing all day:
> Re-tidied up my monitor and other cables. Looking nice and clean now


i have those same speakers!! logitech 5.1 right?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e911*
> 
> i have those same speakers!! logitech 5.1 right?


Yes, the z5300s. I have had these for over 10 years and they are still going strong. The one front left has some distortion, so I'll be looking to upgrade sometime within the year I'm sure.


----------



## e911

i love these speakers.. however my neighbors not so much


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In Miami it's UNHEARD of for the landlord of a house to report what he earns in rent.


I'm the one that you quoted -- If you deal with shady people you get shady results. Renting from a landlord that doesn't report his earnings.. I'd move immediately.


----------



## scriz

double post


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> New monitor extension arm came today so I decided to clean mah desk and change the order of things.
> Beware, if you don't like to get shocked then don't view this image
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I already removed my monitor before I thought about taking a before picture.
> I almost feel ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this happen LOL
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go for the after picture. Me likes


First, SHAME on you for letting your desk become that cluttered lol

Second, why do you have a coffee pot on your computer desk?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> First, SHAME on you for letting your desk become that cluttered lol
> Second, why do you have a coffee pot on your computer desk?


On his computer TOWER for that matter. lmao


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In Miami it's UNHEARD of for the landlord of a house to report what he earns in rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one that you quoted -- If you deal with shady people you get shady results. Renting from a landlord that doesn't report his earnings.. I'd move immediately.
Click to expand...

Sorry for that. That's weird because I had even checked to make sure the quote came out correctly.

Lol... move immediately to where? I can nearly guarantee you that 98% of landlord in Miami don't report their rent income. Most of them either cash and pocket it, or deposit it into different bank accounts to not raise flags. I think banks will only flag you with IRS if you've deposited over $10,000 within the calendar year. Even if they deposit their rent earnings, they typically do NOT pay taxes on this down here. For the record I'm referring solely to private homeowners, not legitimately established housing complexes that have home ownership fees and all that, which puts them in a tight legal situation if they are found to be renting out their home without it being on record.


----------



## BLKKROW

I am officially moving into my new home tomorrow. Pics to come soon!


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> I am officially moving into my new home tomorrow. Pics to come soon!


Congrats, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Congrats, can't wait to see the pics


Im moving out of my 10' X 10' room to something 2-3 times bigger with my private bathroom and private entrance.

Plus I will be living with my best friend, in our own house. Pretty sweet.


----------



## TenaciousRig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


I dig the under-shelf lighting. A very simple and clean(and functional) touch.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> I am officially moving into my new home tomorrow. Pics to come soon!


Give us a computer room build log! Even if it's not fancy... Not many room build logs going around.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Give us a computer room build log! Even if it's not fancy... Not many room build logs going around.


Will do, I dont have much now. But I can snap some photos


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> Will do, I dont have much now. But I can snap some photos


I just moved and was going to do the same, but after all the issues this monster of a desk gave me trying to get it into the house and into the room I just gave up taking pics. lol

congrats on the new house, and the much larger space.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I just moved and was going to do the same, but after all the issues this monster of a desk gave me trying to get it into the house and into the room I just gave up taking pics. lol
> congrats on the new house, and the much larger space.


My friend has lived there forever and I have gone in and out millions of times. But recently he offered me a price and some incentives I could not refuse.


----------



## Hellish

I know its computer room pics and people are not liking the just desk pics, but I posted the pics of the room a lot of posts back and only the peripherals on my desk changed, any ways here it is










full room video:


----------



## coldeadman




----------



## Penryn

Rearranged the room today, still a little messy. Oh, don't mind my sleeping fiance XD.



Much more functional than before.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my room with a a new update;

- 3rd *EVGA GTX580*
- *Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO (250 Ohm)*
- *FiiO E7*
- *FiiO E9*


----------



## 161029

but Y U NO GET E17?!?!?!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Y U NO GET E17?!?!?!


Because it is double the price of the E7, and I don't even need it, plus they don't sell it here in Germany.









I'm quite happy with the E7 + E9 combo.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Changed the setup a bit when I moved the desk back to the crowded extra room, and then tragedy struck when my CRT decided to make a crackling noise, then a vertical white line, and inevitably die lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Every once in a while, I reach over and tickle the ivories.


Would you fancy tickling my ivory? lolz...
Quote:


> My friend has lived there forever and I have gone in and out millions of times. But recently he offered me a price and some incentives I could not refuse.


Birth. Day. Sax...ophone.

I totally understand though. Right now I'm 19 and have a killer job in my "home town" but am renting out a room for cheap (and I helped with the deposit) in a gigantic 6 bd. house with all 3 of my best friends in the college town an hour south of here to live at on the weekends and whenever I want to get away from the parents and relax







. I'd love to get my own place but $200 for a huge party house whenever I want to get away isn't bad







. I don't know about you but being around people with the same values and ideologies is very rare to come by for me. I don't even mesh with my parents well since I'm more of an open minded fact based individual, my dad is a christian *******, and my mom is a ditsy blond German... lol.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's my room with a a new update;
> - 3rd *EVGA GTX580*
> - *Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO (250 Ohm)*
> - *FiiO E7*
> - *FiiO E9*


lol........your poster says KaKa............


----------



## Fuzzysham

My room/office. Have everything I need within a few feet. Computer, bed, fridge, bass and amp stack. I run the z-5500's to the front of my room for streaming movies from my computer to TV. I use headsets for games now. I got the Ikea Galant desk a few days ago. I want to hide all the wires somehow but I don't want to cause any hazards. The lights in my ceiling are LED lights that flash, strobe, fade, hold steady or react to music. Sets a nice mood in the room. See last two pics.


----------



## LuminatX

what are those green box things above ur keyboard?


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> what are those green box things above ur keyboard?


^this i was wondering the same thing


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ^this i was wondering the same thing


they might be ufo's


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> what are those green box things above ur keyboard?


http://www.simhq.com/_technology2/technology_086a.html

It's for my flight sims.


----------



## texas comfort

This is my desk in my bedroom/office. At 6' tall, my desk is constructed from 11 guage 1" square tubing, MIG welded by yours truly, and 1/2" MDF. The desk/shelving surfaces bolt onto the sides, allowing it to come apart in 6 different pieces so I could get it upstairs. The 42" LCD TV is hanging on custom mounts (I tried to show the mounts in one of the pictures) with centimeters to spare above and below it, and it's hooked up to everything except the laptop on the right (my Linux machine). The small tv on the left is coaxial'ed to the cable box, so I can still watch tv when I'm on my 42" Windows powered computer. The seat is a legit Scat racing chair with reclining back, mounted on a cheap office chair base. I built this desk to replace an ikea desk that made me feel like the walls were closing in (I didn't even have the 42" screen on the ikea desk).

Excluding any possible desk space behind the 42", I have a 27" deep X 5' wide desk surface. Including the space the TV takes up, it's 33" deep X 5' wide (the tv mounts were welded with 1" square tubing, too). Each selving surface is 18" deep X 5' wide.

The wicked cool leather rug - yes, I said leather - is only there to hide carpet stains.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> they might be ufo's


I was actually going to say aliens lol


----------



## LuminatX

That chair is simply amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas comfort*


----------



## Demented

I hung a picture:



and a movie-style poster for the game City of Villains, signed by developers and form moderators.



I won 2nd place in a video contest.







I still have a City of Villains cape around here somewhere...


----------



## Trikster04

My Office Space


----------



## dajposkakac

^ Wow how did you get that airport picture there? it looks amazing


----------



## unimatrix82

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trikster04*
> 
> My Office Space


I want your job! Is there an open position?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> ^ Wow how did you get that airport picture there? it looks amazing


I'm going to go out on a limb and say he works for some sort of Air Traffic Control Training center or something.


----------



## Trikster04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung*
> 
> I want your job! Is there an open position?


If you have any background in Air Traffic Control, a few spots may be opening here soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say he works for some sort of Air Traffic Control Training center or something.


^ Correct. I work for Adacel Systems, Inc. Basically I develop scenarios for ATC personnel to train for real world problems.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

bad picture but i dont own a camera anymore


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> bad picture but i dont own a camera anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip....


Is your monitor sitting on a vcr/dvd player? If so that is one use for a VCR player these days


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Is your monitor sitting on a vcr/dvd player? If so that is one use for a VCR player these days


i use it to convert vhs tape to dvd for people


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> bad picture but i dont own a camera anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip....
> 
> 
> 
> Is your monitor sitting on a vcr/dvd player? If so that is one use for a VCR player these days
Click to expand...

I'm doing a original Star Wars Trilogy Marathon on Sunday, *THAT* is what you would use a VCR for these days


----------



## Use

All of you got really nice computer rooms, offices and desks. Thanks for sharing, heres my rat hole...



PS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> http://www.simhq.com/_technology2/technology_086a.html
> It's for my flight sims.


WOW!


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

no one noticed that my screen is actually a tv ,,lol


----------



## texas comfort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> no one noticed that my screen is actually a tv ,,lol


So is mine!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> My room/office. Have everything I need within a few feet. Computer, bed, fridge, bass and amp stack. I run the z-5500's to the front of my room for streaming movies from my computer to TV. I use headsets for games now. I got the Ikea Galant desk a few days ago. I want to hide all the wires somehow but I don't want to cause any hazards. The lights in my ceiling are LED lights that flash, strobe, fade, hold steady or react to music. Sets a nice mood in the room. See last two pics.


That is so sick. When I get a place of my own someday, my office space is going to be like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> no one noticed that my screen is actually a tv ,,lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas comfort*
> 
> So is mine!


Samesies lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> My room/office. Have everything I need within a few feet. Computer, bed, fridge, bass and amp stack. I run the z-5500's to the front of my room for streaming movies from my computer to TV. I use headsets for games now. I got the Ikea Galant desk a few days ago. I want to hide all the wires somehow but I don't want to cause any hazards. The lights in my ceiling are LED lights that flash, strobe, fade, hold steady or react to music. Sets a nice mood in the room. See last two pics.
> 
> *snip*


I like the RHCP covers on your wall, are they vinyl sleeves?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Because it is double the price of the E7, and I don't even need it, plus they don't sell it here in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with the E7 + E9 combo.


How do you like the DT770 250's? I've heard the 80 Ohm version produced better bass and better overall quality than the 250 Ohm version.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> How do you like the DT770 250's? I've heard the 80 Ohm version produced better bass and better overall quality than the 250 Ohm version.


Not sure where you heard that but the 80ohm won't produce better sound than the 250. In my experience they will give you a better bass feel but that bass is very uncontrolled and to my ears "bloated"

I have the DT 990 250ohm and I love them


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> lol........your poster says KaKa............


About a year ago many others were saying the same thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*


Stu Hamm signature bass?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> bad picture but i dont own a camera anymore


What PC case is that?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> What PC case is that?


Thermaltake Level 10 GT


----------



## Nebacanezer

I really like the design of that case and the way it looks, nice set up


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Not sure where you heard that but the 80ohm won't produce better sound than the 250. In my experience they will give you a better bass feel but that bass is very uncontrolled and to my ears "bloated"
> I have the DT 990 250ohm and I love them


Read it in the OCN Headphone Recommendation Thread or something along those lines, IIRC. He/she/they advised people not to get the 250 Ohm version and instead opt for the 80 Ohm version. Though, of course, there's always the chance that I read it completely wrong.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldeadman*


where did you buy your "black and glossy" ie 3.0 ?????
im using this mouse now for 10 years and changed it 3 times...nevere seen a black one before !


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> where did you buy your "black and glossy" ie 3.0 ?????
> im using this mouse now for 10 years and changed it 3 times...nevere seen a black one before !


I think it used to be silver, and use has worn the paint off to show the black plastic underneath. I had an older Logitech mouse that did the same thing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> How do you like the DT770 250's? I've heard the 80 Ohm version produced better bass and better overall quality than the 250 Ohm version.


I'm loving them, and what Patrick said, the 250 Ohm version are actually better.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> How do you like the DT770 250's? I've heard the 80 Ohm version produced better bass and better overall quality than the 250 Ohm version.


DT770 pro 80ohm are for people who listens mostly electronic music because they have a strong bass, which is too much if you like other music and a more balanced sound.

This is my room nowadays, I'm getting my AKG K701 modded, so they arent in the pic


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> That is so sick. When I get a place of my own someday, my office space is going to be like this.
> Samesies lol


Yeah...I don't exactly have my own place yet. I fit a certain stereotype of computer geek. I'll leave it at that for now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I like the RHCP covers on your wall, are they vinyl sleeves?


Yep, they are the vinyl sleeves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> About a year ago many others were saying the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stu Hamm signature bass?


It's a Modulus Flea Bass, since renamed to "Funk Unlimited" due to Flea wanting to build his own line now. Modulus basses have graphite necks. Sounds super clear and really never have to adjust it. In the third pic you can see the nice sparkle it has.

Anyways, back to computer stuff


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Yeah...I don't exactly have my own place yet. I fit a certain stereotype of computer geek. I'll leave it at that for now


Room in parent's basement type of thing? Because that's totally me lol.

Oh and I like the surrealist avatar lol. I forgot who made it, but I remember seeing it.


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Room in parent's basement type of thing? Because that's totally me lol.
> Oh and I like the surrealist avatar lol. I forgot who made it, but I remember seeing it.


Something like that. It's a big house and I pay them too so I don't feel _that_ bad about it. I'll suffer the indignity for a while if it means I can buy all my gadgets. I'm 26 and now that I have my CISSP and I'm getting a very well paying gov job, I think it's getting close to move out day. I'm gonna miss being able to buy all the new tech that comes out. Oh well, that's life I guess.

The avatar is called "The Son of Man". I saw it in the 1999 film "The Thomas Crown Affair". I thought it was a nice anonymous avatar without being that annoying face from "V for Vendetta".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Son_of_Man


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Currently redoing my computer room/bedroom due to a New Bed & much more room. This is just a rough idea of how my computer room will work out. The shelves will be filled with games & random junk I've gotten from people. (P.S I SUCK with MS PAINT!) Like/Dislike?


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> where did you buy your "black and glossy" ie 3.0 ?????
> im using this mouse now for 10 years and changed it 3 times...nevere seen a black one before !


They do sell black glossy IE3.0's..search google for "Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 Steelseries," theres a few color combinations.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> Currently redoing my computer room/bedroom due to a New Bed & much more room. This is just a rough idea of how my computer room will work out. The shelves will be filled with games & random junk I've gotten from people. (P.S I SUCK with MS PAINT!) Like/Dislike?


MS paint has a text feature









now what the heck does the top one say?


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> MS paint has a text feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now what the heck does the top one say?


lol well on the bright side I know now & it's my Gears 3 Epic Edition box, that and a couple of other big box games I got will take the top shelf


----------



## thenk83

One of Three corners I own....the rest belongs to the wife.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Something like that. It's a big house and I pay them too so I don't feel _that_ bad about it. I'll suffer the indignity for a while if it means I can buy all my gadgets. I'm 26 and now that I have my CISSP and I'm getting a very well paying gov job, I think it's getting close to move out day. I'm gonna miss being able to buy all the new tech that comes out. Oh well, that's life I guess.
> The avatar is called "The Son of Man". I saw it in the 1999 film "The Thomas Crown Affair". I thought it was a nice anonymous avatar without being that annoying face from "V for Vendetta".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Son_of_Man


Ahh I see. At least it's a buyers market right now, so finding a house at a reasonable price shouldn't be TOO bad. Especially with a well paying job.

And yes, that's the name of the picture! Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> One of Three corners I own....the rest belongs to the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*[/URL]


Oh my god. That monitor is awesome! And I don't care what anyone says about Beats, yeah they're expensive, but they're also nice as heck.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> One of Three corners I own....the rest belongs to the wife.


Nice Man


----------



## lostsoldier

my desk...








pc sat on the floor...








just rebuilding the pc at the moment,thats why the cables are hanging down.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsoldier*
> 
> my desk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pc sat on the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just rebuilding the pc at the moment,thats why the cables are hanging down.


that pc is the size of my lab's dog cage and he is huge


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Oh my god. That monitor is awesome! And I don't care what anyone says about Beats, yeah they're expensive, but they're also nice as heck.


I love my Beats. I'm no audiophile but they sound good in BF3. With the bass and the discharge of the rounds. It sounds so good! The other headphones I liked are $275. (http://aiaiai.dk/)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> I love my Beats. I'm no audiophile but they sound good in BF3. With the bass and the discharge of the rounds. It sounds so good! The other headphones I liked are $275. (http://aiaiai.dk/)


shun


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. That monitor is awesome! And I don't care what anyone says about Beats, yeah they're expensive, but they're also nice as heck.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Beats. I'm no audiophile but they sound good in BF3. With the bass and the discharge of the rounds. It sounds so good! The other headphones I liked are $275. (http://aiaiai.dk/)
Click to expand...

Shun.... shuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> One of Three corners I own....the rest belongs to the wife.


Does turning your head get uncomfortable? Just seems like it would put a crick in your neck when you're always looking to the right.

Also, my Razr headset (http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Carcharias-Gaming-Headset-Black/dp/B001PTH0VW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329071319&sr=8-3) does the same thing in terms of sound. I'm no audiophile either but I would bet I couldn't notice the difference between my $70 headset and your Beats. Just my personal opinion









Nice set up you have though


----------



## deathlikeeric

here's my set up, it's not fancy but does the job lol


----------



## Garyx24

used to have this


----------



## DJDannyV

New setup. Finally updated lol










Next upgrade, the laptop lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

EDIT: Sorry for the blur, as stated above, I'm using an Atrix.....







(Also upgrading to Galaxy Note asap)

EDIT 2: Also, I have a few things that I want to sell, yet I don't have 35 Rep yet







Any help? lol I don't want to sound like i am begging, but I kind of am, sorry


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ Pretty sweet, your next project should be cable management


----------



## DJDannyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ Pretty sweet, your next project should be cable management


Well, that will definitely be solved when I also get a new table. This one can't handle the weight of the three monitors clamped to it. haha


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Does turning your head get uncomfortable? Just seems like it would put a crick in your neck when you're always looking to the right.
> Also, my Razr headset (http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Carcharias-Gaming-Headset-Black/dp/B001PTH0VW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329071319&sr=8-3) does the same thing in terms of sound. I'm no audiophile either but I would bet I couldn't notice the difference between my $70 headset and your Beats. Just my personal opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up you have though


no i dont sit straight i sit with my chair turned a bit.

i have logitech g35s too. but theyre usb and i dont have much reason to use them when im not in ts/vent. when im raiding thats another story, i definitely dont use the beats.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJDannyV*
> 
> Well, that will definitely be solved when I also get a new table. This one can't handle the weight of the three monitors clamped to it. haha


LoL alright cool, make sure you shoot some pics cause I'd love to see the upgrade









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> no i dont sit straight i sit with my chair turned a bit.
> i have logitech g35s too. but theyre usb and i dont have much reason to use them when im not in ts/vent. when im raiding thats another story, i definitely dont use the beats.


Alright, I guess I can understand turning your chair. I can understand the difference in a USB headset and the Beats...that make more sense now.


----------



## Ijoy




----------



## rdrdrdrd

love the setup, now prepare for the third crapstorm about your toilet paper


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> love the setup, now prepare for the third crapstorm about your toilet paper


Oh I am well aware and won't be surprised at all. Boys will be boys I suppose...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Toilet paper buddies!!! I like to use it to blow my nose... way better than Kleenex. *Prepares for the **** storm*


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


Nice setup







8 Bit clock from thinkgeek?


----------



## BLKKROW

I promised some pics from my new house I moved into.

Got everything moved and ready to take pics, then I went to turn on my camera and my lens wouldn't come out. Good Game.


----------



## BumSquad Jack

The work in progress


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> _-snip-_
> The work in progress


Wow, how did you attach your desk to the wall like...oh wait...









Can you maybe rotate the pic, and repost?


----------



## thenk83

alliance and the republic.... ***sigh*** ... hehe jk


----------



## BLKKROW

A taste until I get a new camera.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> IMG
> The work in progress
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Wow, how did you attach your desk to the wall like...oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you maybe rotate the pic, and repost?
Click to expand...











ALT GR + Left arrow









EDIT: No Idea how I made that text blue in the quote









I'll post pics here ...sometime....


----------



## BLKKROW

After pulling on the lens for about 20 minutes, I got it to pop out. The picture are taken at night obviously so no lighting, better ones to come.


----------



## metallicamaster3

You'll have to forgive the un-cleanly-ness. Hard to stay clean when you have no storage area, and run a business from your home


----------



## Gunfire

Ugh, I want your 900. I'd do some dirty things for one of those


----------



## Xeroni

Mmm, FW900.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> 
> 
> A taste until I get a new camera.


Interesting, how did you get your PC & Accessories turn invisible? Is it another benefit that only Sherpas have?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> 
> A taste until I get a new camera.


Does everyone in the southwest have tile floors in their house? I keep seeing people with tile family rooms or tile offices. I live in the northeast and the only tile room I have is my kitchen; the rest is carpet.


----------



## csm725

May be due to temperates; carpet with 100F outside isn't so pleasant.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taste until I get a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone in the southwest have tile floors in their house? I keep seeing people with tile family rooms or tile offices. I live in the northeast and the only tile room I have is my kitchen; the rest is carpet.
Click to expand...

I live in Canada and the only carpet we have it in the spare bedroom and the stairs going upstairs.

All the other rooms are hardwood, the kitchen is heated tile floor, living room and dining room are hard-wood, bathrooms are heated tile, basement is laminate flooring, and front entrance and read entrance are tile as well.

Reason being for so much non-carpet is its easier to clean for the most part, as well as the heated tile is just nice to have in the winter months.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Reason being for so much non-carpet is its easier to clean for the most part, as well as the heated tile is just nice to have in the winter months.


HEATED TILE?

What is this witchcraft?! And why don't I have it?!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Reason being for so much non-carpet is its easier to clean for the most part, as well as the heated tile is just nice to have in the winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> HEATED TILE?
> 
> What is this witchcraft?! And why don't I have it?!
Click to expand...

Oh it's absolutely beautiful, there is a small landing between my bathroom and my bedroom that his heated as well so at 6 AM the heater comes on, by 6:30 the tiles are nice and warm for my walk to the shower, then by the time I get up to the kitchen, the tiles in there are warmed up as well. Feels so good when it's -30 C outside and only 16 C inside


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quick setup of computer I just built... Got more parts on the way so I haven't worried about cables and stuff yet.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> Does everyone in the southwest have tile floors in their house? I keep seeing people with tile family rooms or tile offices. I live in the northeast and the only tile room I have is my kitchen; the rest is carpet.


Exactly, tile throughout the house can help keep it cooler than having carpet. Plus with all the rain down here, if you happen to spring a leak, and have carpet. Well, its coming out anyways.


----------



## dakU

Your setup was on the front page of 9gag couple of times because of that toilet paper!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Your setup was on the front page of 9gag couple of times because of that toilet paper! _snip_


Reddit too. I like the Middle Earth poster. Ijoy, do you play LOTRO or just a Tolkien fan??


----------



## ACM

Yes my room is messy.
Gotta clean today.


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Your setup was on the front page of 9gag couple of times because of that toilet paper!


Yeah i saw it on many websites as THE FOREVERALONE setup... without this toilet paper ( wich look just ridiculous anyway on a desk like that) it could look way better.

And for Ijoy, Is it really for masturbation? For real? we could know finally if yes or now it's a forever alone setup or not... Anyway. nice screen setup haha


----------



## tr1xst3r

Really want to get a nice long wooden desk as I am always scared that my monitors will suddenly fall off the glass that they currently reside on.

Also...Glare sucks! Even with the curtains closed =[


----------



## tr1xst3r

fixxed the post:::


----------



## Billy_5110

but why did you get this case if the cable managment is so crappy? I think this is a great point for a case...

Fill your spec sheet in your profile to let us see what you have inside =D


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> but why did you get this case if the cable managment is so crappy? I think this is a great point for a case...
> Fill your spec sheet in your profile to let us see what you have inside =D


I just fixxed it


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Reddit too. I like the Middle Earth poster. Ijoy, do you play LOTRO or just a Tolkien fan??


No I am just a big Tolkien fan, he started my love affair with the fantasy genre.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Your setup was on the front page of 9gag couple of times because of that toilet paper!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Does anyone know a good chair that is very adjustable for ergonomics that doesn't cost a boat load? I need to get a new chair which will dictate my desk height as well as my TV's mount height... Ty in advance.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> Really want to get a nice long wooden desk as I am always scared that my monitors will suddenly fall off the glass that they currently reside on.
> Also...Glare sucks! Even with the curtains closed =[


I love the look of glass desks... Bit I can stand using them for several reasons. The main one being the constant glare you get from windows, ceiling lights and lamps. Pretty much any light source.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does anyone know a good chair that is very adjustable for ergonomics that doesn't cost a boat load? I need to get a new chair which will dictate my desk height as well as my TV's mount height... Ty in advance.


I just ordered this one. A couple of friends have it and it is really comfortable. Should be here in a few days, will post updated pictures of the office redo...


----------



## pn0yb0i

http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=d3aac642-0e1c-4662-a57d-692dc8f439bd

Unlike the others pics, mine is a photosynth!









I share a room with 4 people, hence the clutter!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=d3aac642-0e1c-4662-a57d-692dc8f439bd
> Unlike the others pics, mine is a photosynth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I share a room with 4 people, hence the clutter!


Yay! A photosynth of clutter and mess!


----------



## mistasumo




----------



## Demented

It's Computer ROOM pics.


----------



## mistasumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's Computer ROOM pics.


sorry mate edited


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> sorry mate edited


Not that I didn't love the video. I would have kept that link in too. That set up looks very nice man!


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Simple yet effective


----------



## Gunfire

That's a good case right there, nice and quiet


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> That's a good case right there, nice and quiet


awesome case! great expandability for a such a small case! GREAT airflow too, better than some "high end" towers


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> 
> Simple yet effective


I see some Nutella.


----------



## csm725

Join Nutella fanclub!


----------



## croy

Nutella + Toasted Bread. yummy


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Nutella + Toasted Bread. yummy


Nutella + almost anything = yummy! lol

I think I need to run to the store...


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Nutella + Toasted Bread. yummy


Literally my breakfast every morning is Nutella over Whole Wheat Toast... Never gets old.


----------



## Garyx24

awesome


----------



## metallicamaster3

I hate Nutella. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ugh, I want your 900. I'd do some dirty things for one of those


How dirty are we talking?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroni*
> 
> Mmm, FW900.










MINE. Do you know what I went through for this one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> 
> A taste until I get a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone in the southwest have tile floors in their house? I keep seeing people with tile family rooms or tile offices. I live in the northeast and the only tile room I have is my kitchen; the rest is carpet.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Reason being for so much non-carpet is its easier to clean for the most part, as well as the heated tile is just nice to have in the winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> HEATED TILE?
> 
> What is this witchcraft?! And why don't I have it?!
Click to expand...

I'm from NYC, where every room in the house was carpeted or hard wood, except for the kitchen and bathroom which were tile.

Here in Houston, it's concrete or tile. NO carpet at all! Some houses that are post-90s built (or owned by people with money) have heated tile, which is reeeeeaally nice feeling at 3AM barefoot.


----------



## iSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Changed the setup a bit when I moved the desk back to the crowded extra room, and then tragedy struck when my CRT decided to make a crackling noise, then a vertical white line, and inevitably die lol


We have the same MONITOR :O!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I see some Nutella.


awesome nutella is awesome! however for every spoonfull I must make 40 sit ups or push ups







keeps the fat at bay







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Join Nutella fanclub!


where is this you speak of?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Nutella + almost anything = yummy! lol
> I think I need to run to the store...


have you ever tried nutella with bacon?! hahaha I know, I am gross


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> have you ever tried nutella with bacon?! hahaha I know, I am gross


Oh no... Not gross at all... Honestly, bacon is good with just about anything, and so is Nutella... Sooo... It's a given, really. lol

Anyhow... Back on topic. Nice rooms, guys!









I need more decor for my room. I've added a few things since I last showed my pics. Main thing being a 5.5 gal aquarium and lots of clutter. lol I'm looking for Star Wars stuff, but can't find anything for a decent price that I would want. Any sites you could suggest?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> I hate Nutella. lol











http://www.bluedogtees.com/loja/images/gamerz_ban.gif


----------



## OverClocker55

*Here is my current setup. I broke my arm this weekend so I wont be moving anything around for at least 2 weeks.














*


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How dirty are we talking?


Let's just say it won't mesh with the TOS very well


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


THE TOILET PAPER MAN HAS RETURNED!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> THE TOILET PAPER MAN HAS RETURNED!


LOL!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamikaze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE TOILET PAPER MAN HAS RETURNED!
Click to expand...

I lolled at the combo of Forever Alone Face and the toilet paper. Awesome setup, not trying to hate, I actually love it!


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> I love my Beats. I'm no audiophile but they sound good in BF3. With the bass and the discharge of the rounds. It sounds so good! The other headphones I liked are $275. (http://aiaiai.dk/)


"i'm no audiophile" ....clearly... I guess if all you care about is bass...but again you don't need to be an audiophile to play video games


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How dirty are we talking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say it won't mesh with the TOS very well
Click to expand...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Here is my current setup. I broke my arm this weekend so I wont be moving anything around for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry to hear about your arm.

At least you had it set up and not all disassembled and unusable.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your arm.
> At least you had it set up and not all disassembled and unusable.


Thanks








My Arm


----------



## Gunfire

Are you getting a hard cast soon or just gonna wrap it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Are you getting a hard cast soon or just gonna wrap it?


Its not really a break. It was more of a surgery and they replaced some skin with a skin graph. Also that is a cast its just softer so that the skin and stitches can heal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Are you getting a hard cast soon or just gonna wrap it?


Someone (may have been a co-worker) told me a while back that hard casts are done for, at least when it comes to just a broken arm. *Shrugs*


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Arm


I will try and play my next round of Tribes with my arm fully extended... At least it's still attached, right?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I will try and play my next round of Tribes with my arm fully extended... At least it's still attached, right?


lol







my K/D is going way down from 1.5


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Look into Vegetable juice! Me and my buddy were biking across town down a hill going like 40 mph and he bit the curb while turning to talk to me







. Broke his arm and got it all soft cast'd up. he went in a week later once the swelling was down to get his hard cast and they said he didn't even need it anymore







.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Look into Vegetable juice! Me and my buddy were biking across town down a hill going like 40 mph and he bit the curb while turning to talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Broke his arm and got it all soft cast'd up. he went in a week later once the swelling was down to get his hard cast and they said he didn't even need it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thx +rep Docter


----------



## outtamymind

i don't think i've posted mine up lately


----------



## cruelntention

here is mine, nice and simple...i can explain the boxes lol, that desk is suppose to be an L shape desk, the _ part of it is at my mom's house so when i decided to lug that heavy 600t up on there i wanted to stuff as much stuff underneath the corner part just in case. the boxes actually hide the poles and sticks holding it up


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> here is mine, nice and simple...i can explain the boxes lol, that desk is suppose to be an L shape desk, the _ part of it is at my mom's house so when i decided to lug that heavy 600t up on there i wanted to stuff as much stuff underneath the corner part just in case. the boxes actually hide the poles and sticks holding it up


Nice. and wallpaper?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice. and wallpaper?


http://wallpapergravity.com/wallpapers2/635/635382.jpg


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Someone (may have been a co-worker) told me a while back that hard casts are done for, at least when it comes to just a broken arm. *Shrugs*


Haven't had a broken bone in years (knock on wood) but that's pretty interesting of them to phase hard casts out. Oh well *shrug*


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> "i'm no audiophile" ....clearly... I guess if all you care about is bass...but again you don't need to be an audiophile to play video games


really dude? come on.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thx +rep Docter


Haha Can I get 'OCN Doctor' as a tag plOx?
















But seriously Vegetable juice has insane amounts of nutrients including calcium. Way more than milk. Also you will definitely not get fat from it







.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> http://wallpapergravity.com/wallpapers2/635/635382.jpg


I like wallbase

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/635382


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> I like wallbase
> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/635382


It was just a quick Google, search


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> It was just a quick Google, search


Oh, didn't mean anything bad by my post just another alternative


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> Oh, didn't mean anything bad by my post just another alternative


Oh I know, I was just pleading my defense! haha


----------



## Tipless

im customizing my case right now but heres my desk setup:









and a sneak of whatg im doin to the case:


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> im customizing my case right now but heres my desk setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a sneak of whatg im doin to the case:


It is a good idea to put your computer in the kitchen, that way you can cook dinner and game at the same time...

wait... what?


----------



## Tipless

Lol that's not the kitchen. It's a built in desk with a kitchen counter as the surface lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> Lol that's not the kitchen. It's a built in desk with a kitchen counter as the surface lol


lol


----------



## outtamymind

i'm confused which one you guys are talking about my picture or the other dudes......


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I will try and play my next round of Tribes with my arm fully extended... At least it's still attached, right?


The tribes ascend beta is out?


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> here is mine, nice and simple...i can explain the boxes lol, that desk is suppose to be an L shape desk, the _ part of it is at my mom's house so when i decided to lug that heavy 600t up on there i wanted to stuff as much stuff underneath the corner part just in case. the boxes actually hide the poles and sticks holding it up


OMG. I love that wallpaper. I have the exact same one, but instead of being in the lower corner, it's directly centered. Gotta love Pulp Fiction and Star Wars! Haha.


----------



## cruelntention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> OMG. I love that wallpaper. I have the exact same one, but instead of being in the lower corner, it's directly centered. Gotta love Pulp Fiction and Star Wars! Haha.


haha, saw this and was automatically a no brainer. pulp fiction + star wars = awesomeness


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> haha, saw this and was automatically a no brainer. pulp fiction + star wars = awesomeness


I was using the centered one a few weeks ago.


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Still need to pick up two more shelves so I can mount my center speaker & games on them, then I can do my triple monitor setup because my desk will be clear







; Also going to build a custom stand to sit on the left side of the desk for my printer to sit on and add a door with shelves inside to put papers/DvD booklet/Laptop etc. chargers & blanks discs inside

Nightshot


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> 
> Still need to pick up two more shelves so I can mount my center speaker & games on them, then I can do my triple monitor setup because my desk will be clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Also going to build a custom stand to sit on the left side of the desk for my printer to sit on and add a door with shelves inside to put papers/DvD booklet/Laptop etc. chargers & blanks discs inside
> Nightshot


I like very Much


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> i'm confused which one you guys are talking about my picture or the other dudes......


Me confused too








at least one of them has his setup by the kitchen.... AWESOME idea man!


----------



## nifatech2120




----------



## NXZ-MEAD

@nifatech2120, ~$500+ gaming rig on Facebook? LOL
don't worry, I do it to








though I HATE it! >.>
I only use FB to connect with my back home buddies..

nice setup though! but.. 2.1 sound? only?


----------



## nifatech2120

My whole set up was $1,800. Desktop alone was $1,200 or so.

Why would i need anything but 2.1?


----------



## OverClocker55

*Just Ordered for my new desk*


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Just Ordered for my new desk*


There's a desk on there?


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> My whole set up was $1,800. Desktop alone was $1,200 or so.
> Why would i need anything but 2.1?


aahh ok, sorry, didn't mean no disrespect there sir








I said that because you just pictured 2 speakers.... I would have made sure to capture all speakers







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> There's a desk on there?


x2, and that still need some components to make a desktop pc.... you plan on finishing it with components you already have?


----------



## Mudfrog

My gaming setup:


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> Me confused too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least one of them has his setup by the kitchen.... AWESOME idea man!


no i said it had a kitchen style counter top but its a built in desk see:


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> Me confused too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least one of them has his setup by the kitchen.... AWESOME idea man!


mine technically is part of the kitchen lol.

i live in an apartment so space is sacred and just the fact that my actual desk fit perfectly under neath the counter top just made it even better.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Not mine! ;)


am i the only one who thinks external rads are sexy?

also, ***hugetaskbar


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> am i the only one who thinks external rads are sexy?
> also, ***hugetaskbar


Lol yep. I think they are and eyesore. No offense


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I like very Much


Thank you, It still needs quite a bit though


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> Lol yep. I think they are and eyesore. No offense


x2! I'm ok with seeing it on other builds... but I'm all about neatness! if I see a single cable just... there.... I go crazy trying to hide it! let alone all the tubes of WC.... one of the reasons I don't use WC... that, and I'm broke









awesome setup though karlitos








but I'm also wondering... why such a big taskbar? I usualy try and make it as small as possible...

AWESOME Crysis poster dude!
say, wouldn't you know how well my PC would run Crysis 2 if it runs Crysis 1 with all setting on 'high' at 1600x400 perfectly?


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> My gaming setup:
> Snip.....


Do you by chance know who your desk is made by?


----------



## goatscapeable

@TheBadBull nice space! That desk is very nice in its simplicity.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatscapeable*
> 
> @TheBadBull nice space! That desk is very nice in its simplicity.


I belive you mean karlitos?
I almost made that mistake too








give credit to where credit is due


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Could I ask what mouse is that?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Could I ask what mouse is that?


logitech mx518


----------



## pale

Logitech MX518


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> logitech mx518


What type of grip is it?


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Is this what theyre callin 5.1


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> My gaming setup:


Damn i love those speakers.I have the 2.1 set and they blow my Bose out of the Water !!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Do you by chance know who your desk is made by?


I've finally found the manufacturer after months of looking and about a year of owning one!!! O'Sullivan Diplomat


----------



## bdeester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn i love those speakers.I have the 2.1 set and they blow my Bose out of the Water !!


same here! I've had my 2.1 setup for a few years now and still absolutely love them! though, i admit i have been tempted to upgrade to those 5.1's lol


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I always think that rear external rads are going to fall off. That one definitely looks like it is


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> logitech mx518
> 
> 
> 
> What type of grip is it?
Click to expand...

Whatever grip you want it to be. Some people seem to think it's strictly palm grip, but i use mine w/ half-claw grip.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> There's a desk on there?


going to be Those are the parts and I'm looking at IKEA for a desk


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdeester*
> 
> same here! I've had my 2.1 setup for a few years now and still absolutely love them! though, i admit i have been tempted to upgrade to those 5.1's lol


if you play a lot of shooters, you WILL get better instantly! seriously.
and I mean, I have the cheapest I could find but with a good reputation, the Logitech 5.1 z506 and they are amazing. I have yet to blast them out, but I usually have them at 20% in the speaker ~60% windows, ~50% monitor (ps3>monitor>speakers, this setup does not get true 5.1 surround, but it works for me, I usually play shooters in my PC anyways







)
EDIT: at around ~70% source-40% speakers, I can't hear someone talking in normal/highish voice 3 feet away.... yea, they are loud
oh and did I mention they were $80 when I got them? I believe they are around $90 at newegg right now... I'm just waiting for another price drop to put some up in my kitchen, cooking with music is awesome, especially when you cook special popcorn


----------



## goatscapeable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> I belive you mean karlitos?
> I almost made that mistake too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give credit to where credit is due


You are correct, sir







My third post and I am already messing up.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatscapeable*
> 
> You are correct, sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My third post and I am already messing up.


nah no worries. I'm sure karlitos won't care much


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Damn i love those speakers.I have the 2.1 set and they blow my Bose out of the Water !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdeester*
> 
> same here! I've had my 2.1 setup for a few years now and still absolutely love them! though, i admit i have been tempted to upgrade to those 5.1's lol


Those Promedia 5.1's were my Craigslist *steal* of the year..

Picked them up for $30









The sub has dual 8" woofers and they can hit fairly hard. It was a HUGE upgrade over my Logitech Z640's.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Those Promedia 5.1's were my Craigslist *steal* of the year..
> Picked them up for $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sub has dual 8" woofers and they can hit fairly hard. It was a HUGE upgrade over my Logitech Z640's.










i definitely have to get back to craiglist hunting! wow... I once got a table for $10.... sturdy...


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> going to be Those are the parts and I'm looking at IKEA for a desk


Ikea is great for desks, I have the vika amon and its amazing. I wanted a Galant because there HUGE and would allow for a nicer set-up but until I buy my house(hopefully this summer) I can't have something that big


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> Is this what theyre callin 5.1


Hahaha, I don't know how to set them up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatscapeable*
> 
> @TheBadBull nice space! That desk is very nice in its simplicity.


Thanks man, I bought a Kitchen table for my desk because I wanted a deep desk for a 42inches TV, having a normal desktop would have made me right in front of the screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I always think that rear external rads are going to fall off. That one definitely looks like it is


The bracket I used to hold this huge radiator is a 50$ Koolance Bracket, It is pure solid. The obsidian case is also made of hard steel. Don't worry, it can hold more than you think, and before mounting the rad over there, I made a lot of research to find out if it will hold. Believe me it's doing its job.

For computer porn, here are some of the inside.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

how much $ is in that thing?!
wow, I feel super underpowerd with my $700 budget build u.u


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


[/quote]

Wow I hope that rad is secure. Looks a bit risky!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hahaha, I don't know how to set them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I bought a Kitchen table for my desk because I wanted a deep desk for a 42inches TV, having a normal desktop would have made me right in front of the screen.
> The bracket I used to hold this huge radiator is a 50$ Koolance Bracket, It is pure solid. The obsidian case is also made of hard steel. Don't worry, it can hold more than you think, and before mounting the rad over there, I made a lot of research to find out if it will hold. Believe me it's doing its job.
> For computer porn, here are some of the inside.


Oh. My. God.









I want so bad for mine to look like that.. But for some reason, the fiance wants to pay bills and all that junk.









That thing is beautiful.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Love the room, looks very bright. Nice setup too, I'll always be a fan of those nice case


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Love the room, looks very bright. Nice setup too, I'll always be a fan of those nice case


thx:0 Was trying to get noticed


----------



## pepejovi

^That's less of a computer room pic, more of a "Look at my mouse and case" picture.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I like the white sleeving in black case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ^That's less of a computer room pic, more of a "Look at my mouse and case" picture.


----------



## pepejovi

But... Where do you put your plate when you're eating?

You don't actually... *shudder* LEAVE THE COMPUTER while eating, do you?!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> For computer porn, here are some of the inside.


:O How much rad do you have in there? I count like 10x120?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> But... Where do you put your plate when you're eating?
> You don't actually... *shudder* LEAVE THE COMPUTER while eating, do you?!


I go to my dinner table with my parents and brothers and eat


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> :O How much rad do you have in there? I count like 10x120?


You were close my friend, it's 9x120mm. Total of 3 Radiators.

Bottom: Feser X-Changer 240
Back Mount : Feser X-changer 480
Top: Feser X-Changer 360

My build has very few tubing for the amount of water loop components, there is no hidden tubing.


----------



## mcmosher

I'm ... sorry!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmosher*
> 
> I'm ... sorry!


My OCD is forcing me to comment on this picture. Sorry, blame the OCD. Imagine what that would look like all tidy and clean?!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmosher*
> 
> I'm ... sorry!


What are the red dots?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What are the red dots?


http://cache.deadspin.com/assets/images/11/2012/02/31ac2f1b5632ef1aea29b7eaaf1807a7.jpg


----------



## ironsurvivor

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OverClocker55

lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> http://cache.deadspin.com/assets/images/11/2012/02/31ac2f1b5632ef1aea29b7eaaf1807a7.jpg


I TOLD YOU TO KEEP MY PLANS A SECRET!


----------



## armen16

Haha. I lol'd more cos I had the same idea.


----------



## blodflekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> i don't think i've posted mine up lately


I am not saying it sucks at all, but why the kitchen? I mean what about the grease that evaporates from cooking? Aren't you worried about that getting sucked into your case?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blodflekk*
> 
> I am not saying it sucks at all, but why the kitchen? I mean what about the grease that evaporates from cooking? Aren't you worried about that getting sucked into your case?


That avatar is amazingly beautiful. 429 correct?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> That avatar is amazingly beautiful. 429 correct?


Yes sir, scoop gives it away


----------



## OverClocker55

New Pics Soon


----------



## mcmosher

The dots are guitar picks.

The theme music for this room is Neil Young - A Man Needs A Maid.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmosher*
> 
> The dots are guitar picks.
> 
> The theme music for this room is Neil Young - A Man Needs A Maid.


Sounds good, but where is it?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmosher*
> 
> The dots are guitar picks.
> The theme music for this room is Neil Young - A Man Needs A Maid.


Ahhhh... That makes so much more sense than a sniper plotting to off your desk and floor...


----------



## dajposkakac

Okay, I wanted to post these pics for ages, but today I had to do some stuff for school, so I decided to shoot these pics...







Yeah, I need some cable management down there and I bought a new extension cord, so I'll get to that in the next week hopefully


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> Okay, I wanted to post these pics for ages, but today I had to do some stuff for school, so I decided to shoot these pics...Yeah, I need some cable management down there and I bought a new extension cord, so I'll get to that in the next week hopefully


Nice setup


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I like the white sleeving in black case.


You could have simply said contrast.









@dajposkakac : nice room


----------



## t0adphr0g

Thought I'd chime in with my current room setup:


----------



## dajposkakac

^ nice








I would love to be able to put my tower on top of my desk


----------



## Atham

After I get my PC upgraded, I am so getting some cool posters. Where do you buy/get them guys? PM please..

@ t0adphr0g what case is that? Looks epic


----------



## dajposkakac

@ t0adphr0g I see you have some teddy bears with hearts too in the top left of that pic









@ Atham I got my posters from shops like HMV or Tesco's and some of them I got from friends or Ebay or Amazon or Play.com
There are lots of places where you can get those


----------



## t0adphr0g

@ Atham : It's a Antec TwelveHundred, with a modified side window (TJHarlow inspired)

@ dajposkakac : The room used to be a nursery before I bought the house, I never got around to removing the teddy bear wallpaper trim...It's been over 15 years now.


----------



## gorb

room hasn't changed much at all since the last time:


















I've been meaning to paint and get some new furniture and all that, but I've been lazy


----------



## dajposkakac

@ t0adphr0g no, no, that's ok, i have some teddy bears on my wardrobe too


----------



## Gunfire

I have a teddy bear too









But room is extremely messy due to me painting it today and tomorrow, will update when done!










Tapatalkin'


----------



## longroadtrip

Updated my space. Got a new chair and speakers. Moved the desks around a bit.









2nd desk









Storage









Desktop


----------



## dajposkakac

you don't have a teddy bear.......?


----------



## ryanlogic

being in college forces me to be quite minimalistic.


----------



## netdevil

@ longroadtrip

Hey mate! Where yours M8







. In any case loving that v351 so space saving and neat. Gotta get a red or black one for myself !

Edit: I think I saw it under the table







Lian li for htpc ?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> you don't have a teddy bear.......?


I have this guy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> @ longroadtrip
> Hey mate! Where yours M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In any case loving that v351 so space saving and neat. Gotta get a red or black one for myself !
> Edit: I think I saw it under the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian li for htpc ?


aquacube is back on the operating table. Getting some new internals! Lian Li is the HTPC


----------



## dajposkakac

hahahaha


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Updated my space. Got a new chair and speakers. Moved the desks around a bit.
> 
> 2nd desk


Where did you get all that foam? I could do some awesome stuff with that...


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, I love it. Here's the link. It's pretty inexpensive


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*


+1 Master of Puppets.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Yeah, I love it. Here's the link. It's pretty inexpensive


I wouldn't say that's inexpensive at all. lmao It's just foam...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I wouldn't say that's inexpensive at all. lmao It's just foam...


Maybe not, but still worth a +rep in my book. Found many other suppliers on ebay through that link....


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I wouldn't say that's inexpensive at all. lmao It's just foam...


"Expensive" is relative...For some people, spending $1000 for "just a computer" is crazy and very expensive...yet many of us have 3-4x that into our systems...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> "Expensive" is relative...For some people, spending $1000 for "just a computer" is crazy and very expensive...yet many of us have 3-4x that into our systems...


I don't.







Stupid bills and food.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid bills and food.


x2


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> I've finally found the manufacturer after months of looking and about a year of owning one!!! O'Sullivan Diplomat


Thank you man I appreciate you sharing this information


----------



## Mudfrog

3-4k in a computer??? Someone is paying full retail









I couldn't build a PC for 3k if I tried.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> 3-4k in a computer??? Someone is paying full retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't build a PC for 3k if I tried.


Mine goes well above the $3,000 mark if we take into consideration the monitor as well as the audio peripherals (Headphones and headphone amplifier/dac).


----------



## Demented

Mine was $3155 total. That is what I paid for in parts at the times I bought the items.


----------



## Atham

@ Gorb How is the 650D case? Your room looks cool BTW. <3 it


----------



## KaRLiToS

Mine goes well above 8 000$


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Mine goes well above 8 000$


Overpriced.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I'm gonna guess Karlitos' 8k end result was including all the W/C equipment (rad, fans, fittings), and the upgrades he made from when he first started?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Mine goes well above 8 000$


I don't think I'd admit that.

Mine is around 2k maybe slightly higher.. monitor and everything included.


----------



## Remix65

update your rig details guys... and cost.









i havent updated my 6970 yet.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> update your rig details guys... and cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent updated my 6970 yet.


I just updated mine yesterday, actually.


----------



## athlon 64

Here"s my room, tell me what you think please


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid bills and *food*.












£3/day


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £3/day


Yessir... But I am picky about my food, and love to cook for hours. That 3 minute Ramen just doesn't fill the need to cook for hours and have a gourmet end result. lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yessir... But I am picky about my food, and love to cook for hours. That 3 minute Ramen just doesn't fill the need to cook for hours and have a gourmet end result. lol


They made ramen work on Chopped







Get 'er done!


----------



## Balsagna

My setup is at the 4K mark for all the retail prices + stuff I bought.

So, if you were going to go out and buy my same setup, you'd spend over 4K

Sig Rig + a couple other things like my Logitech Z5500's the fittings/tubing that I didn't include things like that.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> 3-4k in a computer??? Someone is paying full retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't build a PC for 3k if I tried.


No. Someone is buying higher end stuff making it cost more and perform better than yours


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> They made ramen work on Chopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get 'er done!


They also had better ingredients and a stocked kitchen. lol


----------



## semajha




----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> They also had better ingredients and a stocked kitchen. lol


No excuses!







Turn dirt into dinner!


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> No. Someone is buying higher end stuff making it cost more and perform better than yours


If you want to spend double on a slightly faster PC than mine then more power to you.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> No excuses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn dirt into dinner!


I do have a variety of holistic cat foods...


----------



## Draven

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dajposkakac* 

Okay, I wanted to post these pics for ages, but today I had to do some stuff for school, so I decided to shoot these pics...



Yeah, I need some cable management down there and I bought a new extension cord, so I'll get to that in the next week hopefully









METALLICA = +1

Quote:
Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g* 

Thought I'd chime in with my current room setup:


>


A Sheamus fan? Sorry I like wrestling lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Here"s my room, tell me what you think please


A souped up volvo engine..lol I know that volvo probably makes hot cars there, but here they only make "holistic cat" type cars..........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I do have a variety of holistic cat foods...


Couldn't borrow your line without giving you credit....... at least not on the same page...lol


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Here"s my room, tell me what you think please


DUUUUDE, that is an AWESOME printer!!!
where did you get it? 








jokes aside nice build! did I count 3 drives? -_?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> A souped up volvo engine..lol I know that volvo probably makes hot cars there, but here they only make "holistic cat" type cars..........
> Couldn't borrow your line without giving you credit....... at least not on the same page...lol


That stupid cat is expensive... $15 for cat food is ridiculous. lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That stupid cat is expensive... $15 for cat food is ridiculous. lol


So that wasn't a clever reference to a certain female body part?...lol

and if it was, $15 bucks is cheap... too cheap....


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Here"s my room, tell me what you think please


Very nice, though I have to question the placement of the monitor on the left. I know it may be convenient to look down at that monitor, but doesn't that distort your colors quite a bit? Just trying to look at my own monitor from that angle, it kind of sucks. xP


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> So that wasn't a clever reference to a certain female body part?...lol
> and if it was, $15 bucks is cheap... too cheap....


No it wasn't. lol My cat is allergic to... Well... Almost everything in standard cat food. Wheat, corn, rice, tofu, flax seed....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Sounds like you need to just RMA your cat... obviously broken. OH WAIT FELINES ARE CARNIVORES STUPID, no wonder it doesn't like your unnatural carbohydrates.

Side note: My brother's cats favorite food is chicken enchiladas.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> @ Gorb How is the 650D case? Your room looks cool BTW. <3 it


I like the case just fine, and thanks


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> I like the case just fine, and thanks


No problem. I am thinking about getting this case or the 550D or 600T or a HAF 932. Is the 650D worth the cash?


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Very nice, though I have to question the placement of the monitor on the left. I know it may be convenient to look down at that monitor, but doesn't that distort your colors quite a bit? Just trying to look at my own monitor from that angle, it kind of sucks. xP


well actually positioning od that monitor is perfect, 1. it"s a secondary monitor, so i don"t look at it very much, (it"s veeeery usefull tought) and compared to my beautifull ips dell his colors suck, incomparible, also it"s a bit lower so it looks nice and smooth, trust me, perfect positioning for secondary monitor, it"s also a tv and there is an antenna connected to it so when i want i can watch TV, altought that doesn"t happen very much, i watch only mythbusters on discovery and i have all mythbusters seasons on my green 2TB hahahhaha xd









EDIT: i get what you think but you never look at it with yours head turned straight ahead, i take a look left and then i have a 90 degree angle, straight to the secondary monitor.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> No problem. I am thinking about getting this case or the 550D or 600T or a HAF 932. Is the 650D worth the cash?


Well, I'm not sure how much it'll cost you over there. I feel that it was worth the price that I paid for it - it's much easier to work in than my old Antec 1200, and more attractive at the same time


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> No it wasn't. lol My cat is allergic to... Well... Almost everything in standard cat food. Wheat, corn, rice, tofu, flax seed....


Bummer lol


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> If you want to spend double on a slightly faster PC than mine then more power to you.


Slightly faster? I have over double the performance and you have no idea what I use this computer.

Nice try and go back to the drawing board. And shut up and color


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Slightly faster? I have over double the performance and you have no idea what I use this computer.
> Nice try and go back to the drawing board. And shut up and color


I'll take my 2k rig at 60fps and you can play your 4k rig at 120fps.. no skin off my back. I can buy a lot of crayons with that 2k


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## scriz

Can we stop having e-peen wars? Keep this thread on topic. I'd hate to see it get locked.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> Get a ******* Honda LOL.
> Seriously I am not saying he is at all right, just saying that 120FPS is worth EVERY single penny. But not sure what he was exactly trying to say LOL.
> And that has to be the ILLEST Volvo swap I have ever seen. Ever. As clean as some of MY swaps.


Mudfrog was basically saying he couldn't spend 3K on a system even if he tried and gave the assumption that it's impossible where most people with any high end GPU or CPU is over THAT 3K mark

Then said: He'd spend 2K over 3K for a barely faster PC and little did he know that "barely faster" PC was over double his performance... and not only that he assumes it was only for PC gaming where a lot of real enthusiasts don't even touch much.

In all honestly, if most of us wanted to be conscious about our hobby and the prices we play, we'd all be on PS3 or Xbox360 and even a Wii as MOST of the games we play run on their just as good and look nearly the same as they are all mostly console ports. Why should we stick with this hobby? Oh, and what's a hobby without the money spent?

Mud might think 4K on a PC is ridiculous -- I think buying 21'' rims for $300 car and adding a $3000 stereo system is a total waste. But what people do with their money is their own decision no reason to bash anyone for it. I gave the heat back to him is all


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Can we stop having e-peen wars? Keep this thread on topic. I'd hate to see it get locked.


This.


----------



## Balsagna

Come on, it's 3 posts and it was to bash someone who thinks those people who actually invest in their setup is a joke and not worth the penny earned nor spent









I guess I'll post mine. Bad desk and setup till I move after Training. Also, sorry for bad pic


----------



## Asininity

In the middle of some rebuilds. It's a messy, messy time.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 
> In the middle of some rebuilds. It's a messy, messy time.


Lookin' good


----------



## diabloSUCKS




----------



## jackeyjoe

may as well put a pic of my somewhat current setup up on OCN... its a lot messier now


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> may as well put a pic of my somewhat current setup up on OCN... its a lot messier now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It really rubs me the wrong way when i see spare HDDs on your desks while I'm running out of space and HDDs cost a LOT


----------



## sloppyjoe123

^ this. Living on 32 Gb free.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> ^ this. Living on 32 Gb free.


I still have about 90 gigs free on my Downloads drive, but i'm already feeling the pressure...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It really rubs me the wrong way when i see spare HDDs on your desks while I'm running out of space and HDDs cost a LOT


haha, that one usually is in my HTPC(from my 775 build, 750gb)... using it to hold an image backup while I convert my RAID0 array to RAID5, then it'll go back into the HTPC and store recordings for me


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

1Tb and a 1.5Tb in my rig with about a Tb still free, and a 3 Tb external sitting on my desk with nothing on it yet.


----------



## kcuestag

I have almost 1.5TB of free space but it is nothing as I store all movies in 1080p MKV which take up to 20GB some of them.









Which means all that space will probably be full within a month or two and I'll need another 2TB or 3TB drive.


----------



## Disturbed117

I have around 600gb free atm


----------



## jackeyjoe

I have around a 1.6TB free... um, yeah, doing ok?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Except the only real game I play is league of legends, I do a lot of other, more intensive uses for my 4K PC. Making mine do everything faster, more efficient giving me more time to have fun with my wife and yours (or gf) where as you'll just be finishing that coloring book.
> BOooyah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And I can afford your coloring book too. Money is in the eye of the beholder -- 4K for my main hobby is nothing especially the time to invest to build it ( I go through hardware like crazy)
> Basically in all seriousness -- Your opinion about how much one spends for what reasons is moot. You saying you can't see how people spend 3K on a system and you couldn't if you tried... means you're just a budgetteer (new word, like it?) and has no meaning for those who want to spend XXXX amount of money for YYYYYY reasons
> Enjoy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Can we stop having e-peen wars? Keep this thread on topic. I'd hate to see it get locked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Mudfrog was basically saying he couldn't spend 3K on a system even if he tried and gave the assumption that it's impossible where most people with any high end GPU or CPU is over THAT 3K mark
> Then said: He'd spend 2K over 3K for a barely faster PC and little did he know that "barely faster" PC was over double his performance... and not only that he assumes it was only for PC gaming where a lot of real enthusiasts don't even touch much.
> In all honestly, if most of us wanted to be conscious about our hobby and the prices we play, we'd all be on PS3 or Xbox360 and even a Wii as MOST of the games we play run on their just as good and look nearly the same as they are all mostly console ports. Why should we stick with this hobby? Oh, and what's a hobby without the money spent?
> Mud might think 4K on a PC is ridiculous -- I think buying 21'' rims for $300 car and adding a $3000 stereo system is a total waste. But what people do with their money is their own decision no reason to bash anyone for it. I gave the heat back to him is all


Absolutely stay on track in this thread. I could care less how people spend money. For some reason Balsagna is overly sensitive about spending 4k on his setup so I started messing with him after he called me out. More power to him if he wants to sink that kind of money into his rig. I'm absolutely a "bang for the buck" kind of guy. My money has bought me a fairly nice setup that plays anything I throw at it, I have a family of 5 so to me anything above and beyond what is needed isn't necessary. Props to the guys with jaw dropping systems though









Great setups guys.


----------



## Mudfrog

My gaming rig has 750GB free on my install drive and 250GB free on my backup drive. My HTPC has 1.7TB free.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I hate you guys and your free HDDs.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

I rock a 120 gig SSD with like 40 gigs free. . with the advent of XBMC x IceFilms there is no reason to store anything that can not be stored in dropbox or USB. At least for me.


----------



## Asininity

I built a small fort out of spare HD's...

bjgrenke: Thanks, I plan on cleaning it all up today.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I have... a ~50(used)/120gb SSD, .3(used)/2TB (raid 1), a 320gb laptop drive, 80gb 3.5, probably a few more small ones laying around. OH and a 500gb external









But hope to soon start creating a few DVD rips that will quickly use up my raid1


----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It really rubs me the wrong way when i see spare HDDs on your desks while I'm running out of space and HDDs cost a LOT


I was in the process of building a stockpile of WD RE4 drives - one drive per month - when all of the sudden prices went ludicrous. Now I don't have a proper amount to RAID, and I daren't let the few I have go because who knows when I'll be able to afford a 1.5TB drive again?


----------



## alpha215

My HDD is running out of space as well, I only have 100 gb left on my 1.5tb. I like to have a collection of movies that I like, and yet I am keep collectingmore and more.
What is the best way to store these on a cost efficient and accessibility way? IMO,running a file server, leaving on 24/7, would cause unnecessary stress to my hard drive


----------



## OverClocker55

*With Flash
*
*Without Flash*


----------



## Asininity

OverClocker55: I like it!









I use my external hard drives for stuff like movies and backups. Or just buy a inexpensive WD Green or Seagate Green (around $100 each, 1tb and 1.5tb respectively).


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> OverClocker55: I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my external hard drives for stuff like movies and backups. Or just buy a inexpensive WD Green or Seagate Green (around $100 each, 1tb and 1.5tb respectively).


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I want to post a pick of my current computer room but after seeing all of these excellent posts and pictures....I really want to redo my setup and clean up a bit. My desk is cluttered with papers and my room is a bit messy


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine I just re-done;

Without flash;










With flash;










Hope you like it, please try not to make fun of the name Kaká, he's a great football/soccer player.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> OverClocker55: I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my external hard drives for stuff like movies and backups. Or just buy a inexpensive WD Green or Seagate Green (around $100 each, 1tb and 1.5tb respectively).


Yeah, a PC store had a 2TB caviar green for 89€, but i missed the offer


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine I just re-done;
> With flash;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it, please try not to make fun of the name Kaká, he's a great football/soccer player.


you've got them mixxed up, the top one is the one without flash.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> you've got them mixxed up, the top one is the one without flash.


Fixed.









you guys like it?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine I just re-done;
> Without flash;
> *SNIP*
> Hope you like it, please try not to make fun of the name Kaká, he's a great football/soccer player.


I'm jealous... I'd post my setup, but my mousepad's bigger than my monitor... You fly? Just see all the plane posters.


----------



## kzim9




----------



## kapar07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine I just re-done;
> Without flash;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it, please try not to make fun of the name Kaká, he's a great football/soccer player.


nice set up and KAKA is the best in the world


----------



## Nitrogannex

I plan on moving some things as soon as i get my wireless card, so...

Im going to take all of this


















And Move it to my Glasstop Desk Upstairs


















Sorry for the crappy pictures guys, the itouch camera sucks


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haquocdung*
> 
> My HDD is running out of space as well, I only have 100 gb left on my 1.5tb. I like to have a collection of movies that I like, and yet I am keep collectingmore and more.
> What is the best way to store these on a cost efficient and accessibility way? IMO,*running a file server, leaving on 24/7, would cause unnecessary stress to my hard drive*


I believe a HD will last at least twice as long when left running 24/7. What's hard on them is starting up and the heat/cool down process when turning off and on.


----------



## lycwolf

Took over an office at work now that I've got a new title.

What should I do to the space? It's a little bare, needs some flare...?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'm jealous... I'd post my setup, but my mousepad's bigger than my monitor... You fly? Just see all the plane posters.


My dad does, he's an F-18 pilot.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lycwolf*
> 
> Took over an office at work now that I've got a new title.
> What should I do to the space? It's a little bare, needs some flare...?


Put up a bunch of fake blinds like the one in the pick so it looks like you have a huge window view. But anything to cover up those dark colored walls...


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My dad does, he's an F-18 pilot.


That's awesome


----------



## XCII




----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *With Flash
> *
> *Without Flash*


Sell me your GPU's. . Seriously.


----------



## Bloodys

Dude ....ur room looks 80% like my room before i trasnvered all to other room. Same stand lamp same PC case ,almoust same table and same chair









In short : i feel like looking at my own flat xD

And i screwd my post


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodys*
> 
> Dude ....ur room looks 80% like my room before i trasnvered all to other room. Same stand lamp same PC case ,almoust same table and same chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short : i feel like looking at my own flat xD
> And i screwd my post


LOL Well I love it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> Sell me your GPU's. . Seriously.


Which Ones?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Nice set ups guys, but what do you guys have on your HDD's that are taking up so much space...I have a 2 TB and a 500G internal drives and a 1 TB external that I never use lol. I have about 150G used on my internal 500G and that's it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *With Flash
> *
> *Without Flash*


How do you live with your monitor dirty like that? Or is that just me that is a neat freak for things like that?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Nice set ups guys, but what do you guys have on your HDD's that are taking up so much space...I have a 2 TB and a 500G internal drives and a 1 TB external that I never use lol. I have about 150G used on my internal 500G and that's it.


Games, ISO's, Videos, Music, and like 500Gb of pron of course


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*


Very nice setup- Love it...









Off Topic: Seeing this thread everyday makes me hate my own setup. It's crap compared to most of these, I'm sorry to say.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My dad does, he's an F-18 pilot.


Sic. Coolest dad _EVER_


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My dad does, he's an F-18 pilot.


Oh! That's insane! I would love to be a pilot, especially in the Navy. Maybe in like 10 years... I'm thirteen deal with it!


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Games, ISO's, Videos, Music, and like 500Gb of pron of course


ISO's!
so useful but so big!!!
my external 320 was FULL of ISOs.. all kinds of types








that was before it got erased somehow, I have NO idea how, just plugged it in to install CS5 and boom.... empty.... -.-
now it keeps my 40+ GBs of music and movies








and really pron? why do you even keep it? :/


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> How do you live with your monitor dirty like that? Or is that just me that is a neat freak for things like that?


It's not just you. I saw it and cringed. LOL. If I see a smudge, smear or something on my monitors, I have to clean them.

Oh, and here's my drives and how much is free. Most are partitions, as I only have 3 HDDs and on SSD. The Data partition was originally for programs to be installed to, but I realized I actually use so little programs (and a lot more games) so it hasn't been used much. I'll have to be doing some repartitioning and organizing soon.


----------



## alpha215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I believe a HD will last at least twice as long when left running 24/7. What's hard on them is starting up and the heat/cool down process when turning off and on.


I spent my time at work all day long, and seems only to turn on my computers for a quick 2 hours at night, and it's off.
If so, let me see if I can set up a small atom server or HTPC at home.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Oh! That's insane! I would love to be a pilot, especially in the Navy. Maybe in like 10 years... I'm thirteen deal with it!


If you join and go to the academy right out of high school you could be flying before your 23. But also if you get accepted into flight school there's a chance that the Navy will decide your going to fly Helos. They don't give you the choice sadly.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's not just you. I saw it and cringed. LOL. If I see a smudge, smear or something on my monitors, I have to clean them.
> Oh, and here's my drives and how much is free. Most are partitions, as I only have 3 HDDs and on SSD. The Data partition was originally for programs to be installed to, but I realized I actually use so little programs (and a lot more games) so it hasn't been used much. I'll have to be doing some repartitioning and organizing soon.


My jaw hit the floor.. I wish I had that much space. I have 100GB out of 320GB free. And the only reason it isn't filled up yet is because I cannot afford any more Steam games haha.. Ahh I dream of having multiple TB drives


----------



## bjgrenke

I'm making out fine with my SSD and HD. Have the OS and my main games on the "Main" drive, and have other games and media on the "Extra" drive.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'm making out fine with my SSD and HD. Have the OS and my main games on the "Main" drive, and have other games and media on the "Extra" drive.


Jeez... you have pretty much the same storage space limits that I do, but in less than 6 months I've gotten to this point...
(and that powered down data storage drive, that's a 2TB mirror array that's completely full, too)










I'm going to have to swap my 1TBs for 2TBs VERY soon. x.x

At least it's fast...


----------



## ranviper

Im doing pretty good, lol.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

riiight, ok people. good to hear about all your HD stories, they really are interesting... but the thread has gone completely off topic. we don't want such a great thread to get locked now, do we?


----------



## Nexus6

I'm running out of space......


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Jeez... you have pretty much the same storage space limits that I do, but in less than 6 months I've gotten to this point...
> (and that powered down data storage drive, that's a 2TB mirror array that's completely full, too)
> _*Snip*_
> I'm going to have to swap my 1TBs for 2TBs VERY soon. x.x
> At least it's fast...
> _*snip*_


Wow, over 1000MB/s max?



My HDD came out of my old HP Mini Desktop, it has brought down my Windows System Rating, badly..


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wow, over 1000MB/s max?
> 
> My HDD came out of my old HP Mini Desktop, it has brought down my Windows System Rating, badly..


Not bad for a regular ol' hard drive!

Also, to keep this on topic, my room hasn't really change since this picture was taken...


----------



## Fishinfan

Nice desk! Where you get it?


----------



## magic8ball88

Lol I'm afraid to post mine. I my room is an unfinished basement and a messy one at that









And I have a pretty ghetto surround sound system haha.


----------



## magna224

This is what haunts the corner of my room:


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL Well I love it
> Which Ones?


What you got sir?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> What you got sir?


6950 2gb and msi gtx 570


----------



## Remix65

what happened to that www.overclock.net/live.php page..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what happened to that www.overclock.net/live.php page..


There's a new version of that here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/feed


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> This is what haunts the corner of my room:


All domes in that pic? And what do you keep in that tank there?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Nice desk! Where you get it?


Thanks! I got it from an older lady who lost her husband. She wanted $50 for it, so I paid her $100 and moved it and some other furniture for her.









It's a really nice sturdy old desk!


----------



## gorb

She wanted $50 and you paid her $100?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> She wanted $50 and you paid her $100?


Dah. Totally made her day, too. I budgeted $300 for a desk anyway and it was worth the bucks to make a grieving lady feel a bit better.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> She wanted $50 and you paid her $100?
> 
> 
> 
> Dah. Totally made her day, too. I budgeted $300 for a desk anyway and it was worth the bucks to make a grieving lady feel a bit better.
Click to expand...











People like you keep a smile on my face, keeps me from losing hope in the human race


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> This is what haunts the corner of my room:


Dude IBM MODEL M'S!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you keep a smile on my face, keeps me from losing hope in the human race


he is nice. some ppl would've been like http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv74/zankotsu22/BRONYSCIENCEEyebrowed.gif

especially after moving furniture...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> She wanted $50 and you paid her $100?
> 
> 
> 
> Dah. Totally made her day, too. I budgeted $300 for a desk anyway and it was worth the bucks to make a grieving lady feel a bit better.
Click to expand...

Mad points to ya, buddy


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you keep a smile on my face, keeps me from losing hope in the human race


x2


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Lol I'm afraid to post mine. I my room is an unfinished basement and a messy one at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a pretty ghetto surround sound system haha.


Lets see!








We'll be the judge of that


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Lets see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be the judge of that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Lol I'm afraid to post mine. I my room is an unfinished basement and a messy one at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a pretty ghetto surround sound system haha.


Yeah, post them! Can't be worse than mine is right now. lmao


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you keep a smile on my face, keeps me from losing hope in the human race


Your watching too much BBC news..lol


----------



## sublimation

Quick and dirty shots of the desk area with my crappy Droid camera.

At first I was like:









and then I:









but now I'm all:


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NXZ-MEAD*
> 
> ISO's!
> so useful but so big!!!
> my external 320 was FULL of ISOs.. all kinds of types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was before it got erased somehow, I have NO idea how, just plugged it in to install CS5 and boom.... empty.... -.-
> now it keeps my 40+ GBs of music and movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and really pron? why do you even keep it? :/


kidding about the pron







, but yes I have 157GB of music and another odd 100GB of movies/shows on my 320 external, my main is mostly full of Isos and games and programs


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

To the guy who paid $100 instead of $50, I feel ya. I found a 2001 honda civic coupe + a brand new set of winter tires including rims on craigslist for $5,750 with under 50k miles including all records of every bit of maintenance done. I found out it was an elderly couple who's daughter had passed away and it was the last thing they had left of hers. Needless to say I didn't hesitate to pay full price since I know it will last 300k+ miles. I later found a old CD in the player along with switching out their daughters old license plate covers that had a bit of sentimental value and brought them along with some flowers by their house about 6 months later just to tell them how much I appreciate the car, their smiles definitely made my day







. Gotta keep the human race going strong!


----------



## agentsmith5150

Well moved a few things around and this is what i came up with. Excuse the dust >.<



really need to figure out something for the mess of cable underneath


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Quick and dirty shots of the desk area with my crappy Droid camera.
> At first I was like:
> snip
> and then I:
> snip
> but now I'm all:


How do you like those BIC's?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> really need to figure out something for the mess of cable underneath


1- spray paint pizza boxes black
2- cut to size
3- cover up cables


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> Well moved a few things around and this is what i came up with. Excuse the dust >.<
> 
> really need to figure out something for the mess of cable underneath


I'd say all you need now is a nice AC/DC poster to go with your back in black theme.... I like it...


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> Well moved a few things around and this is what i came up with. Excuse the dust >.<
> -SNIP-
> really need to figure out something for the mess of cable underneath


I'm with you on figuring out the squid living under the desk. I need a good solution, especially since I have a clear glass desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> How do you like those BIC's?


So far I love them. They need a little EQing, plus I'm sure it doesn't help that they're right up in my face. I wish I had more room to get them where they need to be for the acoustics of my room, but as they are they're well worth the money!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> So far I love them. They need a little EQing, plus I'm sure it doesn't help that they're right up in my face. I wish I had more room to get them where they need to be for the acoustics of my room, but as they are they're well worth the money!


I'm running Polk Monitors, but the BIC's were my next choice. Went for the ones I could hear before I bought. Mine sound great, but I really want to audition those BIC's


----------



## agentsmith5150

Quote:


> Originally posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I'd say all you need now is a nice AC/DC poster to go with your back in black theme.... I like it...


Oh..Haha... There is a poster as well


----------



## Big Wiggly




----------



## longroadtrip

Clean and well organized!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> If you join and go to the academy right out of high school you could be flying before your 23. But also if you get accepted into flight school there's a chance that the Navy will decide your going to fly Helos. They don't give you the choice sadly.


Ah, I would be fine with a Heli...








23 was just off the top of my head. My Dad actually fly's small aircraft, usually a Cherokee 4-seater, that's why I like flying.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'm making out fine with my SSD and HD. Have the OS and my main games on the "Main" drive, and have other games and media on the "Extra" drive.


How do you get windows to look like that?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Quick and dirty shots of the desk area with my crappy Droid camera.
> At first I was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now I'm all:


I've never been without a desk, but:

My first "Setup":










Once I got my Sig Rig Built:










And now I'm rockin out with this:










Added some 3D glasses to my headphone stand. I think they look cool on it haha


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I've never been without a desk, but:
> *snip*
> Added some 3D glasses to my headphone stand. I think they look cool on it haha


I like it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Quick and dirty shots of the desk area with my crappy Droid camera.
> At first I was like:
> *snip*


Ultrasone Pro 550's?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I like it.


Thanks, I was gonna recycle them at the theater but then I came up with that idea haha.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was gonna recycle them at the theater but then I came up with that idea haha.
Click to expand...

give it a beanie and you'll have an ultra-hipster headphone stand.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Ultrasone Pro 550's?


Indeed! Good eye.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> give it a beanie and you'll have an ultra-hipster headphone stand.


I wonder.. An OCN beanie, perhaps??


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> This is what haunts the corner of my room:


Ugh, same thing going on with me. I have around 6 Model M's just stashed away because I can't do anything with them. Some of them don't work and I always say that "I'll try fixing them... eventually..." and it just doesn't happen.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Indeed! Good eye.


Thanks, I had a pair for about a week, than had BOTH of the included wires short out. It wasn't my fault. Actually, I just returned them a week ago. Plus, they didn't fit me quite right. Sound wise, I see why some love them though. I might be ordering some DT 770's and a FIIO E11 this week!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Thanks, I had a pair for about a week, than had BOTH of the included wires short out. It wasn't my fault. Actually, I just returned them a week ago. Plus, they didn't fit me quite right. Sound wise, I see why some love them though. I might be ordering some DT 770's and a FIIO E11 this week!


Almost 2 weeks ago I got a FiiO E7 + E9 and the DT-770 PRO (250 Ohm) and I definitely recommend it, the sound is AMAZING at everything, movies, music, and games!


----------



## ryanlogic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid bills and food.


x15,000


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> How do you get windows to look like that?


He used Appows, deviantart
I was wondering the same thing and PMed him, thinking I was the only one interested

Off topic question: anyone know how to add the address bar in windows explorer to 0the Dusk/Haze theme?
I searched for answers in Deviantart, almost died from the eyesore :S


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Thanks, I had a pair for about a week, than had BOTH of the included wires short out. It wasn't my fault. Actually, I just returned them a week ago. Plus, they didn't fit me quite right. Sound wise, I see why some love them though. I might be ordering some DT 770's and a FIIO E11 this week!


Aww boo. They've been great for me. Even better when run from the DTA-100a. Course, now I'm giving the BIC's hell...


----------



## EVILNOK

I finally got all the parts for my newest build together( that pencil will be replaced with something better looking tomorrow) That card is heavy and sags too much for my liking with no support.








Weird glare on this 1
















my humble bookshelf. I had about 2-300 more books, mostly hardcovers. Me and my daughter donated them to our local library last summer. I hated to give them away but I just didn't have room for all of them anymore.The boxes on the bottom shelf will get taken to storage tomorrow and I'm waiting on a monitor to go with my previous build. I'm thinking of getting a smaller case and making an HTPC out of it.








All put together, minus a little cable management








The rest of the room is in a bit of a mess but I'll add more pics after I get it cleaned up a bit more.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Wiggly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


speed solver?

I have a rubiks cube and a dayan 3X3


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Your TV's background...where...I can has?


----------



## draterrojam

Sorry, not the greatest of pictures and a little messy


----------



## Robilar

Running out of room with my rather large desk...


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I finally got all the parts for my newest build together( that pencil will be replaced with something better looking tomorrow) That card is heavy and sags too much for my liking with no support.


The pencil was a good idea, alot of these cases don't come with card support or some other type of stability options. Very nice set up though. I keep saying I'm going to get a book shelf but never do. I really need one as my 300+ books are getting in the way haha. I don't have the heart to give away my hardback The Dark Tower series though









Quote:


>


I love that desk, would never fit in my space but I just love everything about it. I just can't bring myself to place my tower near the ground, it's always sat on my desk or on it's own little printer desk.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Running out of room with my rather large desk...
> 
> --snip--


that is a rather oddly shaped room.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Running out of room with my rather large desk...


Where did you get that desk at?


----------



## kcuestag

Agreed, I hate having the tower on the floor, it would grab too much dust, that's why I like keeping it on the Desk, or in this case, in that wood box;


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> that is a rather oddly shaped room.


No kidding. It's my 5th bedroom in the house. Technically a nursery. I don't know why they did all the wierd corrners. Made it tough to fit furniture in here. Makes for a good office though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Where did you get that desk at?


Ikea Gallant with a pair of Summera computer case holders.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, I hate having the tower on the floor, it would grab too much dust, that's why I like keeping it on the Desk, or in this case, in that wood box;


I find just raising it off the ground even a foot can make a huge difference in dust intake, also keep it as far away from and entrance to your room.

I had my rig in the corner opposite to my door in my room 5 ft off the ground, spotless for 5 months, now its almost right as you walk in the room, still 5 ft off the ground, every month, the dust-bunnies have to be tamed and the RAD unclogged dirt.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> The pencil was a good idea, alot of these cases don't come with card support or some other type of stability options. Very nice set up though. I keep saying I'm going to get a book shelf but never do. I really need one as my 300+ books are getting in the way haha. I don't have the heart to give away my hardback The Dark Tower series though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that desk, would never fit in my space but I just love everything about it. I just can't bring myself to place my tower near the ground, it's always sat on my desk or on it's own little printer desk.


My tower are actually about 4" off the floor in the case holders. Mind you I had to switch my main rig case to something narrower to fit. I had a 600T that was about an inch too wide for the bracket.
I'm not a fan of putting cases on the floor either but in this case, I simply don't have the desk area to put them anywhere else. These brackets are pretty awesome though.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> No kidding. It's my 5th bedroom in the house. Technically a nursery. I don't know why they did all the wierd corrners. Made it tough to fit furniture in here. Makes for a good office though.
> Ikea Gallant with a pair of Summera computer case holders.


Ok thanks. No Ikea's near here but I'll look around. Do you think the computer holder would fit a 932?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Your TV's background...where...I can has?


I'll PM you this evening with a link - I don't have it here at work.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Ok thanks. No Ikea's near here but I'll look around. Do you think the computer holder would fit a 932?


The holder is exactly 9" wide in its base. I had to switch one of my cases to a narrower case in order to make it fit.


----------



## Mudfrog

Ah ok.. that's too bad. The 932 is pretty wide.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I'll PM you this evening with a link - I don't have it here at work.


Thank you!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My tower are actually about 4" off the floor in the case holders. Mind you I had to switch my main rig case to something narrower to fit. I had a 600T that was about an inch too wide for the bracket.
> I'm not a fan of putting cases on the floor either but in this case, I simply don't have the desk area to put them anywhere else. These brackets are pretty awesome though.


I dig the idea of them at least being off the ground. For me though I just can't put it that low to the ground as the dust would be awful.

I guess it's just me being OCD lol but I love the look of my rig and the HAF 932 I bought just looks too awesome to put that low to the ground where I can't look in and see the moving parts


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I dig the idea of them at least being off the ground. For me though I just can't put it that low to the ground as the dust would be awful.
> I guess it's just me being OCD lol but I love the look of my rig and the HAF 932 I bought just looks too awesome to put that low to the ground where I can't look in and see the moving parts


Can we get a pic of it? I love the 932, and would love to get one if I had the cash haha


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Can we get a pic of it? I love the 932, and would love to get one if I had the cash haha


The 932 is a sweet case. I saw a dramatic temp drop going to that from a CM Storm Scout


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

My CM Storm scout is on top of my desk, but I have a HUGE dust problem. I have to blow off the CPU cooler at least once every 4 days.

Any suggestions?



EDIT: The bottom one in the front it a 140mm. Both of the front fans are the stock fans that came with the case, the top one is the one from the back. The top fan is also the one that came with the case. The Kaze is running at 50% because it is so incredibly loud. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

DUST FILTERS


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> DUST FILTERS


Here, bite down on this... *puts towel in mouth* You seem to be having a seizure of some sort... lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Here, bite down on this... *puts towel in mouth* You seem to be having a seizure of some sort... lol


Thanks for the


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Guys, I need help finding a desk. No, the nearest Ikea is about 130 miles over towards Detroit so that's not happening, haha. I'm just looking for a spacious one that would support a phantom, dual monitors, etc.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Guys, I need help finding a desk. No, the nearest Ikea is about 130 miles over towards Detroit so that's not happening, haha. I'm just looking for a spacious one that would support a phantom, dual monitors, etc.


Would you be willing to build one?


----------



## KuuFA

Been Lurking in this thread all day.... You guys have some amazing set ups, Consider me Jelly









Some crappy iPhone 4 pic's while I get the DSLR from my gf's hands










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




^Don't Mind the wires underneath the desk my Powered Sub's amp decided not to work sooo i took it out to replace it.




^if you can spot something strange in this photo you have a keen eye.... I think.




I wish i could find a reasonable replacement for my old Klipsch KG4's with out spending a ton


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Guys, I need help finding a desk. No, the nearest Ikea is about 130 miles over towards Detroit so that's not happening, haha. I'm just looking for a spacious one that would support a phantom, dual monitors, etc.


Building one is always a good option so you get EXACTLY what you want. However, if that's not an option, keep an eye on CraigsList. I see nice big desks come up on there all the time for like $50-$100. If they are older, or somehow damaged they come up for free, too.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Been Lurking in this thread all day.... You guys have some amazing set ups, Consider me Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some crappy iPhone 4 pic's while I get the DSLR from my gf's hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Don't Mind the wires underneath the desk my Powered Sub's amp decided not to work sooo i took it out to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^if you can spot something strange in this photo you have a keen eye.... I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could find a reasonable replacement for my old Klipsch KG4's with out spending a ton


Yours is still better than mine.... so consider ME jelly.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yours is still better than mine.... so consider ME jelly.


Which post has your pic in it? (Too lazy to sort through the thousands of posts.







)


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Which post has your pic in it? (Too lazy to sort through the thousands of posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/20440#post_16353575

Took me like 10 minutes to find it. lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> So this is my new set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My helper, Chewie.
> Angry cat does not approve this post.
> 
> I just moved into a new place, and this desk was given to me by my mother-in-law. It used to be an L shape, however... It had to be partially taken apart to be moved. Then once I got it here, I realized it wouldn't fit through the front door, so I had to take it apart further, then I realized some of the parts STILL wouldn't fit through the door to the room, so I had to take it completely apart. After getting it in the room, and building each piece, I realized it wouldn't fit in it's original shape. So I left out the corner part, and screwed the two pieces together to make one long desk.
> Now the problem is, when I move again, this desk is staying here. When putting it together, several of the screw heads twisted off. So I literally can't take it apart again. lol
> I still need to clean it up some, and do some better cable management underneath. Also, I'm going to install a switch for the new lamps I'll be getting, and figuring out a better place to put my tower.
> Any other suggestions are also welcome. I'm always down for modding something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/20440#post_16353575
> Took me like 10 minutes to find it. lol


Not that bad The only reason mine is so cool is because my Dad, Grandfather, and I built me a new desk. If it were me, and I had the money, I'd get a new desk, one that is evenly flat, then go for eyefinity. Just my opinion. I wish I had the $$ to go tri-monitor.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

That top part is not attached, just sitting on top, and all of the separate desktop parts can be raised or lowered. I really don't have use for a second, much less a third monitor. I need the storage space more than i need another monitor. lol


----------



## Asininity

A little cleaned up. I'll be moving the test bench in a few days into another room so it can fold.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> 
> ^if you can spot something strange in this photo you have a keen eye.... I think.
> I wish i could find a reasonable replacement for my old Klipsch KG4's with out spending a ton


Lefty?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Lefty?


oh you are good. When ever I bring that keyboard to lan's or whenever people comeover they just stare at it and wonder whats wrong with the keyboard lol.


----------



## Draven

Just found this site that sells a system called Kee Lite. It's a railing system but you can use it to make custom desks and or workstations, just thought I'd share it with you guys I thought it was pretty cool.









http://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That top part is not attached, just sitting on top, and all of the separate desktop parts can be raised or lowered. I really don't have use for a second, much less a third monitor. I need the storage space more than i need another monitor. lol


Like I said, it's just what I'd do. I couldn't go without a second monitor just because it's so useful for school. Awesome setup though!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Like I said, it's just what I'd do. I couldn't go without a second monitor just because it's so useful for school. Awesome setup though!


^IA

When I first went dual monitors its impossible to go back the things you can do with 2 monitors is mind blowing.


----------



## mathelm

Wait till you add a third.....


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wait till you add a third.....


I have one sitting next to me but alas I only have one 580 and cannot use my onboard at the same time


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> oh you are good. When ever I bring that keyboard to lan's or whenever people comeover they just stare at it and wonder whats wrong with the keyboard lol.


I was like "That looks like my model M's twin bro that got dropped on his head once or twice as a baby pcb"


----------



## Evenger14

I have a old 20" CRT I could add, but don't want that big ol' thing on my desk.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I have one sitting next to me but alas I only have one 580 and cannot use my onboard at the same time


I think atleast one of your dvi outputs are dual link. You could use a splitter and run the third via vga....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Just found this site that sells a system called Kee Lite. It's a railing system but you can use it to make custom desks and or workstations, just thought I'd share it with you guys I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/


I found that site a while ago. They charge WAY too much for something so basic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Like I said, it's just what I'd do. I couldn't go without a second monitor just because it's so useful for school. Awesome setup though!


I've used dual monitors before when I was admin of a text based game, one for chat, and one for whatever else I was doing. Also when I was dabbling in coding. Right now the only thing I would use it for is PhotoShop, but I don't use it enough anymore to justify a second monitor. Not to mention the others I have are not the same size as my current A221HQV and the difference would drive me insane. lol I actually thought about mounting an older Dell LCD to the left hand door of that cabinet, but that would take some serious rigging to get it to be secure.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I found that site a while ago. They charge WAY too much for something so basic.
> I've used dual monitors before when I was admin of a text based game, one for chat, and one for whatever else I was doing. Also when I was dabbling in coding. Right now the only thing I would use it for is PhotoShop, but I don't use it enough anymore to justify a second monitor. Not to mention the others I have are not the same size as my current A221HQV and the difference would drive me insane. lol I actually thought about mounting an older Dell LCD to the left hand door of that cabinet, but that would take some serious rigging to get it to be secure.


I have a 19" and a 20". Couldn't handle anything much different. I'd love to buy three of the same monitor, but cant afford that!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I have a 19" and a 20". Couldn't handle anything much different. I'd love to buy three of the same monitor, but cant afford that!


Well, my only other LCD is a 17" square... So there's a BIG difference. lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Well, my only other LCD is a 17" square... So there's a BIG difference. lol


Yeah couldn't do that.. Used to have my Laptop and a 18" LCD hooked up. That was pre-sig rig times haha I'd upload an image, but OCN doesn't want to work with me right now.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Yeah couldn't do that.. Used to have my Laptop and a 18" LCD hooked up. That was pre-sig rig times haha I'd upload an image, but OCN doesn't want to work with me right now.


I used to run my laptop and a 17" CRT. lmao

The CRT eventually decided to only display reds, and it met the worthy fate of a Colt Python, along with a couple of TV's and a Ford Ranger.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I really want to buy a XDm .40







... expensive...


----------



## kamikaze_

LOL XD


----------



## OverClocker55

Herp Le Derp


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I really want to buy a XDm .40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... expensive...


Not that expensive. I'm assuming you've looked at buds?

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/55666/Springfield+XDM9202HCSP+40SW+Melonite

I want one too, but in 9mm or .45


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> Not that expensive. I'm assuming you've looked at buds?
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/55666/Springfield+XDM9202HCSP+40SW+Melonite
> I want one too, but in 9mm or .45


I planned on trying to pick one up at a gun show, either way my dad has to purchase it since I only turn 20 in April







. I want a .40 or .45, figure the .40 will be cheaper to shoot although I can reload. But seeing as I live in the Pacific NW I will be carrying it in the woods quite often during hikes, I wouldn't mind having the extra firepower... Worst case scenario, bears don't like to be tickled.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I planned on trying to pick one up at a gun show, either way my dad has to purchase it since I only turn 20 in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want a .40 or .45, figure the .40 will be cheaper to shoot although I can reload. But seeing as I live in the Pacific NW I will be carrying it in the woods quite often during hikes, I wouldn't mind having the extra firepower... Worst case scenario, bears don't like to be tickled.


You need to be 21 in Oregon to buy a gun?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You need to be 21 in Oregon to buy a gun?


idk about oregon but im pretty sure it depends on the type of gun
In Washington you have to be 21 to buy a Handgun, but you can buy a rifle at 18


----------



## Section-9

*Haven't posted here in a while, here's the current setup.*


----------



## dajposkakac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a fridge? I want one!


----------



## Ghooble

Me gusta < . >


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Nice section-9


----------



## henwyybwoi

once i graduate hopefully i can get some ikea furniture. and a 2nd 24". those are the only things i really want right now other than stuff for my car.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> is that a fridge? I want one!


Yes it is, comes in real handy since the kitchen is down stairs. Nice to have tasty beverages at arms reach


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Yes it is, comes in real handy since the kitchen is down stairs. Nice to have tasty beverages at arms reach


The fridge in my kitchen is directly on the other side of the wall where I sit at my computer. I've contemplated ways I could access it from my chair... lmao


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The fridge in my kitchen is directly on the other side of the wall where I sit at my computer. I've contemplated ways I could access it from my chair... lmao


Here ya go....


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The fridge in my kitchen is directly on the other side of the wall where I sit at my computer. I've contemplated ways I could access it from my chair... lmao


Two words: Monkey Butler.


----------



## BLKKROW

Sorry for the lighting, All my lights are on. Plus the blinds open, with flash.

Both the lamps are remote control, which is super beuno!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Here ya go....


Thought about that, but it's a rental. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Two words: Monkey Butler.


Monkeys throw poo... I don't need poo on my beer.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, All my lights are on. Plus the blinds open, with flash.
> Both the lamps are remote control, which is super beuno!


The clapper???


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The clapper???


lol clap clap clap


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, All my lights are on. Plus the blinds open, with flash.
> Both the lamps are remote control, which is super beuno!


I used to have remote control lights. Just used one of those Christmas light remote deals and plugged a power strip into it. Instant remote control lighting!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, All my lights are on. Plus the blinds open, with flash.
> Both the lamps are remote control, which is super beuno!
> 
> 
> 
> The clapper???
Click to expand...

Not as cool, hahaha. Just a plain ol' remote.


----------



## chrisguitar

off topic thread is off topic.


----------



## fonzye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What's the cost on that?
> Was reading in the build log section this morning where a guy built this one.
> 
> Another guy is nearing completion on this one....
> 
> I think this pic is from today.....


That is just awesome man.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once i graduate hopefully i can get some ikea furniture. and a 2nd 24". those are the only things i really want right now other than stuff for my car.


I like the set up, ever thought about clearing off the white rack to the right and popping your tower up on it just to get it off the floor?


----------



## Evenger14

This is a bit off topic, but in what section would I post a question regarding an Xbox 360 repair? Sorry for the off topic question.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but in what section would I post a question regarding an Xbox 360 repair? Sorry for the off topic question.


http://www.overclock.net/f/79/xbox


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but in what section would I post a question regarding an Xbox 360 repair? Sorry for the off topic question.


http://www.overclock.net/f/79/xbox


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/79/xbox


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/79/xbox


Thanks, I just didn't wanna start it in the wrong place.


----------



## mathelm

Too late...lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Too late...lol


Sorry..

EDITED. I don't want the mods to take my post down.. Again..


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Sorry..


don't put meme's up the mods don't like it :S they took mine down before


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> don't put meme's up the mods don't like it :S they took mine down before


Edited it. I got a post taken down before because one of the Rage faces had a curse word on the image. Woops..


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I like the set up, ever thought about clearing off the white rack to the right and popping your tower up on it just to get it off the floor?


i actually used to have it set up like that, but it just felt so unstable so i decided to put the case on the floor. i'd put it on my desk, but my desk is one of those foldable desks and i just don't trust that it would handle the weight, even if it could.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Edited it. I got a post taken down before because one of the Rage faces had a curse word on the image. Woops..


They generally only don't like them if they're in the news section or swear.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> They generally only don't like them if they're in the news section or swear.


Found this out lol


----------



## BiCKiN




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You need to be 21 in Oregon to buy a gun?


Post below you was correct, 18 for a rifle and 21 for handguns.

ON TOPIC

right now I am contemplating a few things...

#1 I need a ergonomic chair
#2 Based on the chair I can build/buy an appropriate desk
#3 are 4 Infinity Primus 162s way to overkill for my little bed room... 8"x14"x11" per speaker is kinda large...
#4 based on all of that I can then wall-mount my 42" LCD...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiCKiN*


That is a little TOO clean and... Blank... for me. I have too much stuff that I need within reach. lol

It looks good, just not my style.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> #3 are 4 Infinity Primus 162s way to overkill for my little bed room... 8"x14"x11" per speaker is kinda large...


How big is the room? That's a lot of speaker for something like a bedroom. But then again, if you can adjust them right, it would sound pretty good.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Pretty small. like ~12' x 18'?


excuse the mess atm...







and I sleep in the guest bedroom in a king







.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Would probably be too much speaker for that room. But like I said, if you could get them adjusted just right, it would work pretty well. Look at music studios for example, they are usually pretty small.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I kind of want them for bringing down to my other place at U of O for parties...







.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I kind of want them for bringing down to my other place at U of O for parties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, I'm no audiophile by any means. I just know what I think sounds good. lol I'll leave it to someone with more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Heres my computer room/bedroom.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Heres my computer room/bedroom.


I would hit my head constantly. lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.
> 
> This is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I would hit my head constantly. lol


I do all the time. But this way I make the most out of the space I have. Behind where I sit is going to be a Recliner and a mini fridge eventually.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Dah. Totally made her day, too. I budgeted $300 for a desk anyway and it was worth the bucks to make a grieving lady feel a bit better.


Wow, I wasn't aware that there were still decent human beings on the planet, maybe all hope is not yet lost


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


best of all, is i bet ya anything he knows where everything is in that room


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Pretty small. like ~12' x 18'?
> 
> excuse the mess atm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I sleep in the guest bedroom in a king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you sleep in a different room, why not take that bed out, and get a larger desk?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Pretty small. like ~12' x 18'?
> 
> excuse the mess atm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I sleep in the guest bedroom in a king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you sleep in a different room, why not take that bed out, and get a larger desk?
Click to expand...

Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets


This made my day haha


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made my day haha
Click to expand...

Glad I could help


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets


Would you mind if I put this in my sig as a memorable quote?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> I believe I got the messiest out of all OCN members, I will upload pic in a minute.
> 
> This is now
> *snip*
> 
> This was before
> *snip*


At least your room is filled with mostly-tech stuff. That's quite a bit better than just having trash all around.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind if I put this in my sig as a memorable quote?
Click to expand...

I would be honored


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I would be honored


Done.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiCKiN*


Super clean! I love it! Now to get my cable management that tidy...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I would be honored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets


OH, trust me I would love to. Unfortunately since I have the income to leave whenever I want my mom wants to keep "guest beds" so I'm stuck with 72" of desk space possible... Which really isn't all that bad. However I do need room for:

PC
receiver
x2 Infinity Primus 162's ( +x2 wall mounted behind the couch behind me on either side of my closet)
30" of keyboard and mouse pad
I'd like to get a dual monitor setup
and then the important stuff like my Beer-tender (mini keg draft beer)









Room for the mini fridge under the desk along with hopefully something like a file cabinet (no 19 year old should have as many important papers as I have laying around







)

The final plan is put the 42" mounted to the "middle" position (swivel over or above) somehow which is directly in front of the couch behind me for a complete theater setup


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sometimes he likes to spend the night with his computer, or take naps between pwning newblets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, trust me I would love to. Unfortunately since I have the income to leave whenever I want my mom wants to keep "guest beds" so I'm stuck with 72" of desk space possible... Which really isn't all that bad. However I do need room for:
> 
> PC
> receiver
> x2 Infinity Primus 162's ( +x2 wall mounted behind the couch behind me on either side of my closet)
> 30" of keyboard and mouse pad
> I'd like to get a dual monitor setup
> and then the important stuff like my Beer-tender (mini keg draft beer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room for the mini fridge under the desk along with hopefully something like a file cabinet (no 19 year old should have as many important papers as I have laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The final plan is put the 42" mounted to the "middle" position (swivel over or above) somehow which is directly in front of the couch behind me for a complete theater setup
Click to expand...

Look through all my pictures, almost all of my computer work is done on my bed since my desk runs the length of my bed, it's exactly behind me when I'm at my computer, the perfect height for working on parts, and it's easy to just make little "bowls" in the blankets to hold all the different small parts haha.


----------



## lurker2501

video games poster by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

reality is for losers by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

1/72 VF-25F Messiah Valkyrie Alto Saotome by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

Simple plastic bottle cup holder by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

Steelseries fanboy by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## TheBadBull

where did you get those posters?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> where did you get those posters?


printed them out


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> where did you get those posters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printed them out
Click to expand...

Heh, for some reason I didn't think of that...









anyone know where to get any big-ass gamer posters tho? (except making the yourselves)


----------



## mathelm

http://www.posterrevolution.com/poster.cfm/battlefield-3-video-game-poster-print-22x34?class=1001&gclid=CNCD3LTDt64CFY9X7AodvkHdpg



$8.80... plus many others it seems...


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> http://www.posterrevolution.com/poster.cfm/battlefield-3-video-game-poster-print-22x34?class=1001&gclid=CNCD3LTDt64CFY9X7AodvkHdpg
> 
> $8.80... plus many others it seems...


If only they had a Fallout 3 poster.. Fallout 3 is my all time favorite game. I can play it over and over again. I really want a large Fo3 poster.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> where did you get those posters?


same as mine and more http://www.posterrevolution.com/gallery/item.cfm?ID=671927


----------



## TheBadBull

Totally ordering this badboy


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Totally ordering this badboy


I'm considering this^


----------



## TheBadBull

http://www.posterrevolution.com/poster.cfm/the-cake-is-a-lie-portal-video-game-poster-print-36x54
36 x 54 inches (91 x 137 cm) of pure portal goodness.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Heh, for some reason I didn't think of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know where to get any big-ass gamer posters tho? (except making the yourselves)


Ebay! The absolute best place to get posters. HUGE selection, and they are usually less than $10 each.


----------



## Invisible

Huge transformation I just went through. With the way my PC is built, and my entire setup as well. I just upgraded from a 19" 1440x900 old Acer monitor to a 23" ASUS VH236H, and from a GTX260 to a 7950.

What it used to look like.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















What it looks like now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## longroadtrip

much better! but get rid of that cable box!


----------



## Invisible

Haha, why? I can't live without ESPN.


----------



## longroadtrip

They make cable boxes for your PC...I've got 4 tuners in mine!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Haha, why? I can't live without ESPN.


Check out the HTPC in my sig.....



Cablecard rental is about $6 bucks a month...


----------



## Invisible

I dont think I could live without my non-major networks though. ESPNU, NBC Sports Network, BTN Network, FoxSports South, etc, etc.

And I don't have another PC. And my HDTV is about 4 years old, probably older. It doesn't have any Card slot or anything.


----------



## mathelm

You get everything you get with the cable box, except pay per view ( I think you can get that with a phone call though). As you can see from my build, it's mostly parts n pieces I threw together. Onboard graphics, nothing fancy except maybe the tuner and the blu ray. Point is it doesn't take much cpu power and you can pick up old parts cheaply over time...

We're just puttin' the idea in your head for future use....









btw, you did notice in that pic the number 1414 (shows). That's not even including the 100 plus DVD's ripped to it. I wouldn't have to get off the couch for 2.62 years....lol


----------



## Invisible

Yea, but you gotta have a TV with a CableCard slot in it though. Pretty sure mine doesn't have it in it.


----------



## longroadtrip

CableCard goes in the Ceton InfiniTV tuner card he has....I've got something similar for my HTPC...didn't need 4 tuners, so got the Hauppauge version for $112 on sale at amazon.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Yea, but you gotta have a TV with a CableCard slot in it though. Pretty sure mine doesn't have it in it.


No you don't.... That's what the "ceaton Infinity 4" tuner card is for. Basically it's building your own cablebox. A very souped up high performance one that you have complete control of....





There are also many other cablecard tuners for the PC btw....

The one and only requirement is Windows 7...

Oh, did I mention that you can view and control all content via an xbox 360 (used as an extender) to any place you can connect to your network...


----------



## Invisible

No one take this the wrong way, but I really don't see the purpose of this is. You have another computer for one reason (HTPC actually), and that is for television. You gotta build the PC (of course it doesn't have to be anything expensive at all though), get a tuner card for like $80-$120?), and then get the card itself. Just seems like a ton of extra money to spend and work when you could just get a cable box.

How many channels do you have with it? Like how does it actually work? Do you just get a card from your ISP and it uses the exact same GUI and everything (including the same channels) that you cable box would have, just instead of a box you have it running through a PC? Does all this run in Media Center, or is there a specific OS that you install to just let this PC run the TV?

Sorry, I've never heard of this. I'm kind of intrigued, but at the same time very confused on why someone would do this?

Also how much bandwidth does this take? I can't stand watching TV if it is not in HD, and with only 6.5down, and .4up, I don't think I would be able to even do anything else if I was watching TV.


----------



## longroadtrip

Actually, It is cheaper than a cable box...most cable companies charge you to rent the cable box, however, with Comcast, I get 2 free cablecards. As for the expense...already had a media server set up, so I used that to created the HTPC. As for the "cablebox," mine is a USB box that will work on any USB 2.0 connection...other variations allow you to hook it into your network and across all the computers. Advantage is that all of my movies, music, and now TV are on the same box streaming in 1080....much better than renting an HD box from the cable company.

EDIT..as far as channels go..I get every channel I am subscribed to..including HBO, Showtime, Encore, etc...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> No one take this the wrong way, but I really don't see the purpose of this is. You have another computer for one reason (HTPC actually), and that is for television. You gotta build the PC (of course it doesn't have to be anything expensive at all though), get a tuner card for like $80-$120?), and then get the card itself. Just seems like a ton of extra money to spend and work when you could just get a cable box.
> How many channels do you have with it? Like how does it actually work? Do you just get a card from your ISP and it uses the exact same GUI and everything (including the same channels) that you cable box would have, just instead of a box you have it running through a PC? Does all this run in Media Center, or is there a specific OS that you install to just let this PC run the TV?
> Sorry, I've never heard of this. I'm kind of intrigued, but at the same time very confused on why someone would do this?
> Also how much bandwidth does this take? I can't stand watching TV if it is not in HD, and with only 6.5down, and .4up, I don't think I would be able to even do anything else if I was watching TV.


It provides all your media over your whole house. Via media extenders like Xbox (many other stand alone extenders too). Everything is run through win 7 media center( included with win 7 premium and above I think), I even have netflix. I have access to all my music, videos, pictures and dvd's. Plus 4 different people can watch 4 different live hd programs at once, more if I add more tuners, and/or they watch anything else on the htpc. I think the limit widows has on extenders is 5 (though like most things this can probably be over come with a registry hack). I started doing this way back when they came out with win XP media center and would even consider going back.

As far as bandwidth, it doesn't use your internet connection. Just your internal network if you add extenders, and that's relatively low and won't noticeably effect anything else your doing. You could even add it to your current PC, I did that for years and it never slowed me down. On my main PC now, I still have a couple HDhomerun tuners hooked up (they only receive over the air stuff like your TV gets without the cable box), and I can play BF3 and still record 4 HD programs all at the same time. The only problem is when I want to reboot the thing and can't because I don't want to interrupt a recording. And it's just a AMD 3650 cpu.....


----------



## j dub

Here's my set-up.


----------



## bryce

Here's my setup after I got the new system built. It's in my sig.







My only thing is I would like to go back to using dual 22" monitors until I upgrade em to 24s, but where to put the 42" though. Would mounting it over the dual monitors be a good idea since my bed is facing towards my screens? I'll just miss having the 1920x1080 which will mean having to redo all my wallpapers, all my game settings, etc, etc. But it also might solve the graphics issue I've been having recently.

Also, would like to get a new desk, it gets REALLY uncomfortable sitting on the left side when everything is in the middle of the desk =/. Anyone know a decent priced desk that would possibly cover the wall the current desk is on and onto the right corner wall?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j dub*
> 
> Here's my set-up.


Pretty nice looking Antec you got there. I don't see many that are in a way that I like them.

Whats up with the hard drive cage with the hard drives?


----------



## j dub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> Pretty nice looking Antec you got there. I don't see many that are in a way that I like them.
> Whats up with the hard drive cage with the hard drives?


Thanks. Those are just a bunch of old dead drives that I am using to mock up layout for a upcoming mod.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Ok thanks. No Ikea's near here but I'll look around. Do you think the computer holder would fit a 932?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> No one take this the wrong way, but I really don't see the purpose of this is. You have another computer for one reason (HTPC actually), and that is for television. You gotta build the PC (of course it doesn't have to be anything expensive at all though), get a tuner card for like $80-$120?), and then get the card itself. Just seems like a ton of extra money to spend and work when you could just get a cable box.
> How many channels do you have with it? Like how does it actually work? Do you just get a card from your ISP and it uses the exact same GUI and everything (including the same channels) that you cable box would have, just instead of a box you have it running through a PC? Does all this run in Media Center, or is there a specific OS that you install to just let this PC run the TV?
> Sorry, I've never heard of this. I'm kind of intrigued, but at the same time very confused on why someone would do this?
> Also how much bandwidth does this take? I can't stand watching TV if it is not in HD, and with only 6.5down, and .4up, I don't think I would be able to even do anything else if I was watching TV.


*With the advent of XBMC & IceFilms there is exactly 0 reasons for ME to have cable.*










If the game is on I go to the bar where I would go anyways LOL.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> *With the advent of XBMC & IceFilms there is exactly 0 reasons for ME to have cable.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the game is on I go to the bar where I would go anyways LOL.


*BEER's cheaper at my own bar...* and I have bigger bolder letters too.....


----------



## Zerodameaon

That reminds me my bars out of beer.

EDIT: Problem Solved.


----------



## Baking Soda

Yes, those are motherboards on my wall.
























My rig.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j dub*
> 
> Here's my set-up.


Are you playing SWTOR in that pic? :O


----------



## robert125381

i think he is..
i am dissapointed with the game.
i spent $80 i really need to start playing this game lol


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Love the brick and hardwood floors looks nice.


----------



## speedysteve007

Yea i just bought the basic disc version from walmart.. in one week i got to lvl 25 sith marauder.. back to L.O.L and Bf3 <3( gotta let my buddies catch up)


----------



## Wubz

Bad quality phone pic.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are motherboards on my wall.


I like this a lot! Looks very cozy.


----------



## csm725

Replacing case with a Fractal R3 soon.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are motherboards on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig.


The ceiling looks expensive, and try turning every other MB 45 degrees for a more artistic, less autistic look.....lol

Heat sinks would be nice also....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig.


I think every computer geek tries this setup at least once....

Looks good though, I especially like the large mini fridge in the corner.....


----------



## Zerodameaon

Ordered a few Intel 8" dies to throw up on the wall. Cant wait till they get here, nerd art.


----------



## dajposkakac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*


I'm loving this!


----------



## trivium nate

interesting with the bricks n stuff


----------



## Remix65

looks like a pimped out basement/man cave.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think every computer geek tries this setup at least once....


Actually I haven't


----------



## Cada741

bad phone camera, but i set this up last night and couldn't wait to post.

imgur link for higher resoluitions:


http://imgur.com/kYKsC


----------



## csm725

I want to buy this desk:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99896735/
Will it be able to hold a triple monitor setup on its longer arm?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want to buy this desk:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99896735/
> Will it be able to hold a triple monitor setup on its longer arm?


The frame on that desk is very sturdy, but if I remember correctly, the actual desktop is hollow.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Actually I haven't


I think it was the mid 90's when I did it. Built a big wall mounted shelf ( which I keep modifying mostly for different monitors, but still use) above my desk. Had a nice spot above the CRT monitor for the MB n stuff. HD cage attached to the wall above it, and the cd rom below the monitor.

This is the way it looks now (or at least last November when the pic was taken). The PC was where the network n routers are at now.


White line shows where the big 20" CRT use to be. The shelf above the PC was for a big flat bed scanner (one of the laptops lives there now). At the time I had 4 PC's going 24/7....

With the laptops and the htpc I guess I still do, their all just not right here at my finger tips and run through a big KVM switch....


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiCKiN*


What desk is that? It looks awesome.


----------



## longroadtrip

Ikea Vika Amon tabletop w/ Vika Curry legs


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want to buy this desk:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99896735/
> Will it be able to hold a triple monitor setup on its longer arm?


Like 50% of the posts here have that desk in it, It'll probably hold your monitors.


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Love the brick and hardwood floors looks nice.


Thanks!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> I like this a lot! Looks very cozy.


Thank you!







It is pretty cozy.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> The ceiling looks expensive, and try turning every other MB 45 degrees for a more artistic, less autistic look.....lol
> Heat sinks would be nice also....
> I think every computer geek tries this setup at least once....
> Looks good though, I especially like the large mini fridge in the corner.....


Lol yeah. My heat sink is pretty ghetto. I moved my rig back into a case today. Was getting too hot in there. Thanks though. :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> I'm loving this!


Thank you! c:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> interesting with the bricks n stuff


Mhm.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> looks like a pimped out basement/man cave.


It is. :3


----------



## frizkie

Yeah, I just ordered a Vika Amon 59" tabletop, a Vika Annefors Side Storage Leg, two Vika Lage Legs, and a single Signum cable manager that I'll mount to the back of it. Should look pretty spiffy.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Ikea Vika Amon tabletop w/ Vika Curry legs


Thanks.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Moved my stuff Again, sorry for crappy pictures, i need a camera

Mission Accomplished









Where I stashed my rig









Also, going to be hanging these up in the next few days. Number 894/1991


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Where I stashed my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Why would you want to hide it?

Also, wouldn't it get hot hiding in the closet? Not enough fresh air and all that...


----------



## kcuestag

Did you really need to quote all pictures?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did you really need to quote all pictures?


My bad, I haven't had my coffee yet. lol fixed it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Why would you want to hide it?
> Also, wouldn't it get hot hiding in the closet? Not enough fresh air and all that...


I don't WANT to hide it, but thats the only place it would fit, as it is i had to take a rather valuable guitar out of the closet to fit my rig in it. My room makes prison cells look roomy. As for Airflow, all the intakes are near the open door, only exhausts are in the rear


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Moved my stuff Again, sorry for crappy pictures, i need a camera
> Mission Accomplished
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http:/images/U2Di0.jpg%5B/img]http://www.imgeasy.[com/images/U2Di0.jpg[/img[/URL]][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Haha I have that same background on my laptop.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Love the Phantom case but it makes me sad to see a rig sitting on carpet lol. At least take a board or something and place underneath it. I have mine sitting on a desk about 4 feet off the ground and I still have 4 1/2 inch pieces of board under the peg stands for my bottom intake fan. I like the desk though


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> Haha I have that same background on my laptop.


The Pear OS or the Hayley Pic, if its Hayley, grrrrrr, she's mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Love the Phantom case but it makes me sad to see a rig sitting on carpet lol. At least take a board or something and place underneath it. I have mine sitting on a desk about 4 feet off the ground and I still have 4 1/2 inch pieces of board under the peg stands for my bottom intake fan. I like the desk though


Will do, even though i have no bottom Intake.
The Desk was a Steal 79.99 at staples on clearance, bnib


----------



## Nebacanezer

Can't beat that for a great glass desk. Even though you don't have bottom intake fans it would help, and help with dust (not much but still lol). I guess it's just a pet peeve of mine I hate to see rigs on the ground. I treat mine like it's one of my kids lol...my wife isn't even allowed to touch it


----------



## Nebacanezer

Hadn't uploaded any pics since I changed around my room/rig so here goes







Sorry for the first pic being blurry lol, I flinched a bit when taking it.

Lights on no flash:


Lights on with flash:


No lights + no flash:


Lights + flash:


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want to buy this desk:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99896735/
> Will it be able to hold a triple monitor setup on its longer arm?


I have one, and I have the longer rectangle arm thing.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Can't beat that for a great glass desk. Even though you don't have bottom intake fans it would help, and help with dust (not much but still lol). I guess it's just a pet peeve of mine I hate to see rigs on the ground. I treat mine like it's one of my kids lol...my wife isn't even allowed to touch it


No you can't esp when i saw it a month earlier for almost $300. Trust me, if there was another way where it wouldn't be on the floor i would do it, I hate it sitting down there where i cant even see it, i worked damn hard on that computer, i wanna show it off


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Hadn't uploaded any pics since I changed around my room/rig so here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the first pic being blurry lol, I flinched a bit when taking it.
> No lights + no flash:


If I had the cash right now, I'd buy this case. HAF 932 (Blue) = My dream case


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> No you can't esp when i saw it a month earlier for almost $300. Trust me, if there was another way where it wouldn't be on the floor i would do it, I hate it sitting down there where i cant even see it, i worked damn hard on that computer, i wanna show it off


What about where your trash can is?


----------



## TrueForm

I need a new desk and headphones. ^_^


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I need a new desk and headphones. ^_^
> -snip-


Why is your sub on your desk? Shouldn't it be on the floor for the best performance? Also it would bother me that the left speaker is higher than the right O_O

Besides that nice setup


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What about where your trash can is?


Can't, it would get hit by the door, thats why i have the white pad on my desk, cause i already can't open my door all the way


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> If I had the cash right now, I'd buy this case. HAF 932 (Blue) = My dream case


I'll be honest and say that it's the best case I've ever owned, by far. The blue version is actually on sale right now at $135 on newegg. Amazing deal considering I paid $180 for it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I'll be honest and say that it's the best case I've ever owned, by far. The blue version is actually on sale right now at $135 on newegg. Amazing deal considering I paid $180 for it.


Much nicer when you link to a price you've seen.

COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue $134.99 plus $15.00 rebate and free shipping...

But I guess that's what you keep me here for...


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I'll be honest and say that it's the best case I've ever owned, by far. The blue version is actually on sale right now at $135 on newegg. Amazing deal considering I paid $180 for it.


Yeah, I'd love to buy that.. but Just bought a car. I have to wait for my bank account to recuperate lol If I do ever swap out my case, I'll put in a Hyper 212+ while I'm at it. I still have a stock CPU cooler, but I'd love to start learning how to overclock.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to buy that.. but Just bought a car. I have to wait for my bank account to recuperate lol If I do ever swap out my case, I'll put in a Hyper 212+ while I'm at it. I still have a stock CPU cooler, but I'd love to start learning how to overclock.


Found a con about that in the feedback..
Quote:


> *Cons:* - motherboard cut-out for aftermarket CPU coolers way too small. does not even fit their own Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus CPU cooler!*


But others didn't seem to have a problem with it...
Quote:


> *Other Thoughts*: I installed the CoolerMaster 212 aftermarket CPU fan and still had enough room for the side panel fan to stay in.
> 
> *Pros:* Big Case with lots of room for cable management. Air flow is good. HDD bays are set up nice. Fans are quiet. Fan lights can be turned on or off. Coolermaster Hyper 212+ fits without any issues.
> 
> *Pros:* -Roomy (Fits my Hyper 212 HSF and 5850 with room to spare)


I personally prefer the H60 Closed loop cooler, but it's nice to know you have options...

can you tell it's a slow night?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I hear that one, except I work days...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found a con about that in the feedback..
> But others didn't seem to have a problem with it...
> I personally prefer the H60]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015]H60 Closed loop cooler[/URL], but it's nice to know you have options...
> can you tell it's a slow night?


He's gonna have to have his motherboard out to put it in the case anyways, he can just put the back plate on while it's out. Looking at the pictures, the cutout does look big enough, their motherboard probably just had the CPU socket in the wrong place for that case.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Hadn't uploaded any pics since I changed around my room/rig so here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the first pic being blurry lol, I flinched a bit when taking it.
> No lights + no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the cash right now, I'd buy this case. HAF 932 (Blue) = My dream case
Click to expand...

So I heard you like HAF 932?

Here's a HAF 932 Black Edition from Orion II (predecessor to current rig), taken during a Photoshoot with Manyak in November of 2010:


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found a con about that in the feedback..
> But others didn't seem to have a problem with it...
> I personally prefer the H60 Closed loop cooler, but it's nice to know you have options...
> can you tell it's a slow night?


Wasn't aware some people had problems fitting the 212+ in.. Hope I have enough room for when the time comes. And the H60 is twice as much, and I'm on a budget..







Man I'd love to work nights..

Also, thanks for doing a little research on it. Never expected that lol MUST be slow night.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He's gonna have to have his motherboard out to put it in the case anyways, he can just put the back plate on while it's out. Looking at the pictures, the cutout does look big enough, their motherboard probably just had the CPU socket in the wrong place for that case.


Yeah, I'm fairly new to computers and I've never put in a 3rd party CPU cooler, so I'm hoping I have no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> So I heard you like HAF 932?
> 
> Here's a HAF 932 Black Edition from Orion II (predecessor to current rig), taken during a Photoshoot with Manyak in November of 2010:
> 
> _*snips*_










That would look so awesome on my desk.. My CM Elite is okay, but it's just something about the HAF 932 that I love..







Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> So I heard you like HAF 932?
> 
> Here's a HAF 932 Black Edition from Orion II (predecessor to current rig), taken during a Photoshoot with Manyak in November of 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, someone really needs to make a magazine like those ones with pin up girls (i.e Nuts, Zoo) and fill it with photos of computer hardware. Or is that wrong?  Oh, but keep the stupid 'Journalism' out of it and get really good writers from AtomicMPC.


----------



## Nioxic

well i dont have a computer room atm (leasing it out to a friend atm)

mine's nothing special. Looking for some surround speakers. and also i'm trying to save up for another monitor


----------



## La Soapy

Really sorry for the bad quality, I turned it to a quick Black and White just to make the noise not as bad. Underneath looks messy, but it's fine with me. I wish it looked cable-less. Oh, computer also is running off 3G, so a lot of the cables are needed.


----------



## csm725

OK, again in reference to the Ikea Galant 160*120, will 3 monitors be able to be placed on its longer arm and is it deep enough to type on comfortably, ie have the setup on the arm and not the curve?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> OK, again in reference to the Ikea Galant 160*120, will 3 monitors be able to be placed on its longer arm and is it deep enough to type on comfortably, ie have the setup on the arm and not the curve?


Seeing as it's a popular desk with standard users and modders alike, I would figure it would be strong enough. As I said before, the frame of this desk is VERY sturdy, but I believe the desktop is hollow. Also, you could probably buy extra legs for more support since IKEA makes most things in a modular way so you can add extra parts if needed.

EDIT: Also, check out this thread to see the frame and get an idea of what can be done with the desk.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200785/project-kapros-ikea-galant-pc-desk-mod/300#post_16565761


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wasn't aware some people had problems fitting the 212+ in.. Hope I have enough room for when the time comes. And the H60 is twice as much, and I'm on a budget..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'd love to work nights..
> Also, thanks for doing a little research on it. Never expected that lol MUST be slow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm fairly new to computers and I've never put in a 3rd party CPU cooler, so I'm hoping I have no problems.


Don't worry it's really easy and the hyper 212+ comes with clear instructions. And nobody was having problems fitting the 212+, it's just the cutout in the case wasn't in the right place or wasn't the right size, the cutout just allows you access to the back of your motherboard to put the back-plate on but it isn't necessary(in fact my case doesn't have a cutout at all) because you can put the back-plate on before you put your motherboard in your case.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want to buy this desk:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99896735/
> Will it be able to hold a triple monitor setup on its longer arm?


Yes it will hold trip monitor setup, before you go buying the desk, check out the custom build by Kaxtos Link to Thread

Edit: ok this new. I have the link in my post but its not visible but if I click edit I see it.....


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200785/project-kapros-ikea-galant-pc-desk-mod

Ok that was weird had to create a new post to get the link to display


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1200785/project-kapros-ikea-galant-pc-desk-mod
> Ok that was weird had to create a new post to get the link to display


I linked to that in my last post for csm. lol


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I linked to that in my last post for csm. lol


OK my computer is on crack, In my post before that I do not see the link, and the post you quoted all I can see it he link I don't see what I said.









Edit: Also I didnt see your post I apologize, I just replied the that post since it was first one I went to when clicking to see unread posts in the thread.


----------



## Specter_Phi

My set up.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1200785/project-kapros-ikea-galant-pc-desk-mod
> Ok that was weird had to create a new post to get the link to display


Words cannot describe the level of awesome...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set up.


How do you sit so close to such a big screen, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I hear that one, except I work days...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> o Man I'd love to work nights..


Wasn't working... just bored...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> 
> Really sorry for the bad quality, I turned it to a quick Black and White just to make the noise not as bad. Underneath looks messy, but it's fine with me. I wish it looked cable-less. Oh, computer also is running off 3G, so a lot of the cables are needed.


The B&W makes it look like a prison cell.... Not seeing the messy part..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wasn't working... just bored...lol
> The B&W makes it look like a prison cell.... Not seeing the messy part..


That's a prison I could live with...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I'll be honest and say that it's the best case I've ever owned, by far. The blue version is actually on sale right now at $135 on newegg. Amazing deal considering I paid $180 for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> If I had the cash right now, I'd buy this case. HAF 932 (Blue) = My dream case


Its on sale for 119.99 @ newegg.com now


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry for the bad quality, I turned it to a quick Black and White just to make the noise not as bad. Underneath looks messy, but it's fine with me. I wish it looked cable-less. Oh, computer also is running off 3G, so a lot of the cables are needed.


Simply classy!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Its on sale for 119.99 @ newegg.com now


I thought someone just said that.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Much nicer when you link to a price you've seen.
> COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue $134.99 plus $15.00 rebate and free shipping...
> But I guess that's what you keep me here for...


Oh yea... it was me..lol


----------



## G33K

Behind the laptop is a little like 3" sub that came with the Altec Lansing cheapo speaker set.


----------



## magic8ball88

So about five days ago/30 pages ago I said I was embarrassed to post my room. Well here it is lol. Can't see it too well because the window but maybe I can get a better picture later.










BTW, I wanted that cooler master case so bad. When I went to buy it it was out of stock. I waited for like two weeks and it didn't come back in. I emailed newegg to see if they were going to get it back in and they said no. The product page then went to deactivated so I bought my Antec 1200. Then the case came back in







I want that case still!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> So about five days ago/30 pages ago I said I was embarrassed to post my room. Well here it is lol. Can't see it too well because the window but maybe I can get a better picture later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I wanted that cooler master case so bad. When I went to buy it it was out of stock. I waited for like two weeks and it didn't come back in. I emailed newegg to see if they were going to get it back in and they said no. The product page then went to deactivated so I bought my Antec 1200. Then the case came back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that case still!


It's not that bad!







You have the hardware, next the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's not that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the hardware, next the vacuum cleaner.


Lol I know its messy but I lack the motivation to clean it since my room kinda sucks aha. You can't really see my ghetto surround sound system but I'm proud of it lol. I've got an old sony receiver (you can see that) then on the floor in the corner i have an old stereo (its the black box below the sony if you can see it)

The sony is connected to the front speakers (left right center) and the subwoofer and the old stereo is connected to the back speakers. It sucks for listening to music (the back is like a millisecond off) but for gaming it works great (by my standards).


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Lol I know its messy but I lack the motivation to clean it since my room kinda sucks aha. You can't really see my ghetto surround sound system but I'm proud of it lol. I've got an old sony receiver (you can see that) then on the floor in the corner i have an old stereo (its the black box below the sony if you can see it)
> The sony is connected to the front speakers (left right center) and the subwoofer and the old stereo is connected to the back speakers. It sucks for listening to music (the back is like a millisecond off) but for gaming it works great (by my standards).


I'd go ahead and vacuum/clean up anyway. It always makes me feel more productive







. Dirty room makes me so lazy. No music? That can't be! Fix that system!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Nice setup 8ball, now to get it clean!








Need room to get the Chi flowin.


----------



## Evenger14

Not a pic of my computer room but a pic of my Xbox 360 setup:

The phone goes in the pie pan to boost the 3G signal:









The phone is connected to my Laptop via Easy Tether:









And then my Xbox 360 is connected to my laptop via Ethernet and connected to my tv via a 50ft HDMI cord:









And as long as my phone maintains a 3 bar 3G signal, I can play XBL. Ghetto Style haha
Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

^Awesome


----------



## Xyro TR1

Love the pie pan lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> ^Awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Love the pie pan lol


Thanks, the pie pan boosts the signal 1 sometimes 2 bars.
Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mackem

Slightly off topic, but does anyone think that this table top and four of these legs will be able to hold my PC tower (Corsair 400R), two 23" monitors and an Xbox 360?


----------



## axipher

Well the legs should be fine, the top supports a Max. load of 50 kg (110 lbs.). That should be more than enough for what you want to put on it.

I'm not sure it would be quite big enough though for everything you want to put on it though.


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, I might go for the alternative 150cm wide one then. Thanks.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Not a pic of my computer room but a pic of my Xbox 360 setup:
> The phone goes in the pie pan to boost the 3G signal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone is connected to my Laptop via Easy Tether:
> And then my Xbox 360 is connected to my laptop via Ethernet and connected to my tv via a 50ft HDMI cord:
> And as long as my phone maintains a 3 bar 3G signal, I can play XBL. Ghetto Style haha
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


Have you thought about something like this?

Wireless Extenders zBoost YX545 SOHO Dual-Band Cell Phone Signal Booster for Home and Office


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wasn't working... just bored...lol
> The B&W makes it look like a prison cell.... Not seeing the messy part..


Hahhaha, feel free to lock me up for life then


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Have you thought about something like this?
> Wireless Extenders zBoost YX545 SOHO Dual-Band Cell Phone Signal Booster for Home and Office


I looked at that back when I was on Evdo internet (couldn't afford it). The best thing that worked for me was taking a cigarette box, wrapping it in copper wire, run the wire out a window as an antenna. Put the device in the box and away you go. I went from 2 bar to 4 bar







Made me happy back in the day.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I looked at that back when I was on Evdo internet (couldn't afford it). The best thing that worked for me was taking a cigarette box, wrapping it in copper wire, run the wire out a window as an antenna. Put the device in the box and away you go. I went from 2 bar to 4 bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me happy back in the day.


Yes I have thought of that, but like you said it is too expensive.. a pie pan is cheaper haha.. Wish we had that, though we would get a directional antenna since we know where the tower is. Also, that corner on the back of the couch is the only place I can get 3 bars in the basement.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Thanks, the pie pan boosts the signal 1 sometimes 2 bars.
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Tapatalk


Ahhh... The old "put my phone in a pie tin to get better signal to play on XBL" trick.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ahhh... The old "put my phone in a pie tin to get better signal to play on XBL" trick.


Heck yeah, and it works! without it only 1 bar, with it, 3 bars! I need at least 3 bars to play online, 2 bars = 20KB/s, 3 bars = 150KB/s (Sometimes 190KB/s.!). Heck of a big jump.

The main reason why I'm on XBL is to talk to some friends that I don't get to see too often. Oh, and I just finished repairing my XBox 360 Disk Drive, so now it actually opens and closes!







I gotta wait until tomorrow to get my wireless controller so I can play it..

Also we are finally taking the brand new Net-Gear "High Performance" router back, and getting a different one. For some reason it will stop sending an internet connection even though I can wire into the modem and have internet. Such a hassle..









Sent using this crappy old Dell keyboard because my G110 won't let my computer boot, and won't work when plugged in after booting.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Yes I have thought of that, but like you said it is too expensive.. a pie pan is cheaper haha.. Wish we had that, though we would get a directional antenna since we know where the tower is. Also, that corner on the back of the couch is the only place I can get 3 bars in the basement.


I would double check but I thought the zboost only worked with voice, gave no benefit to 3g

edit : looks like I'm wrong, the amazon link says 3g under supported radios


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I would double check but I thought the zboost only worked with voice, gave no benefit to 3g
> edit : looks like I'm wrong, the amazon link says 3g under supported radios


What are "Supported Radios"? Also it comes with an omni directional antenna, we need a directional in order to get a better signal.

Our internet is off Sprint (Same as our phones) so if we got this, it would also boost our home internet signal, right?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I would double check but I thought the zboost only worked with voice, gave no benefit to 3g
> edit : looks like I'm wrong, the amazon link says 3g under supported radios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> What are "Supported Radios"? Also it comes with an omni directional antenna, we need a directional in order to get a better signal.
> Our internet is off Sprint (Same as our phones) so if we got this, it would also boost our home internet signal, right?


I've used repeaters in the past, so when I saw the pie pan, that's the first thing that came to mind. That's just the first one that came up when I goggled it.

Was wondering about data, didn't know if that would cause an issue with a repeater. I also noticed that some specified no 4G. Hopefully someone who's worked with or knows about them will chime in here, and we'll all get more ed-ju-ma-cated about it....


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> What are "Supported Radios"? Also it comes with an omni directional antenna, we need a directional in order to get a better signal.
> Our internet is off Sprint (Same as our phones) so if we got this, it would also boost our home internet signal, right?


I would do like zboost says and call sprint or who ever your provider is and ask if it would work with voice and data.

Might save you a headache


----------



## Modus




----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I've used repeaters in the past, so when I saw the pie pan, that's the first thing that came to mind. That's just the first one that came up when I goggled it.
> Was wondering about data, didn't know if that would cause an issue with a repeater. I also noticed that some specified no 4G. *Hopefully someone who's worked with or knows about them will chime in here, and we'll all get more ed-ju-ma-cated about it....*


Seconded. Also, no 4G out here in this little patch of Dead-Zone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I would do like zboost says and call sprint or who ever your provider is and ask if it would work with voice and data.
> Might save you a headache


Well we are still looking into options. We don't have many choices out here, but the few that we do have cost a heck of a lot.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig.


are those boards dead?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I would do like zboost says and call sprint or who ever your provider is and ask if it would work with voice and data.
> Might save you a headache


Sprint will only do or tell about things they can charge you for directly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> are those boards dead?


They were before he a nail thru them.... lol

I have several that work (or at least they did), but are just plain old...


----------



## speedysteve007

Well after looking at a lot of posts i decided i should post mine. This is atm.. soon to be 3 monitors, another video card, and a new home made desk








And sorry for all the photos, i believe photos speak louder then words














Modded Ps3 controller FTW^
(and no i don't have a Red bull addiction and yes i happen to be very skinny<3 )


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well after looking at a lot of posts i decided i should post mine. This is atm.. soon to be 3 monitors, another video card, and a new home made desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for all the photos, i believe photos speak louder then words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*snips*_
> Modded Ps3 controller FTW^
> (and no i don't have a Red bull addiction and yes i happen to be very skinny<3 )


How is that NOT considered an addiction?? Lol Awesome setup, though!


----------



## speedysteve007

I only drink 1-4 red bull a day <.< lol and thanks!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I only drink 1-4 red bull a day <.< lol and thanks!


I drink less Dt. Dew than that a day! (I switched from reg. to Diet.







) Never had a redbull before. Wait isn't redbull like $2-3 a can??


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I only drink 1-4 red bull a day <.< lol and thanks!


It does look good. But my red bull question is, what are you going to do for energy in 10 years? You'll need 30 or 40 a day then just to maintain....


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> . Wait isn't redbull like $2-3 a can??


Yeah


----------



## Nebacanezer

Are those heat resistant panels in the window behind your HAF X?

Nice set up btw, I have about the same amount of cans but they are Monster lol...used to anywho...wife made recycle them.


----------



## speedysteve007

I buy red bull in bulk.. so i get $1.80 a can :] And ive been drinking red bull since i was 13..now im almost 21 <3 and its like water to me( and i cant stand Mt dew D: )


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Just a little update on my setup. Not much has changed.

Added a second monitor strictly for monitoring the system. Still working on getting Rainmeter set up the way I want it.



Added a fish tank a while back. Still cycling it so there's only a couple of Tetra's in there right now.



You can also see some of my scale model stuff in that one. Just got back into it after like 13 years.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Are those heat resistant panels in the window behind your HAF X?
> Nice set up btw, I have about the same amount of cans but they are Monster lol...used to anywho...wife made recycle them.


yea my room is in the basement.. so its really cold in idaho o.o


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Yeah


Lmao Expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Are those heat resistant panels in the window behind your HAF X?
> Nice set up btw, I have about the same amount of cans but they are Monster lol...used to anywho...wife made recycle them.


Bummer man..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I buy red bull in bulk.. so i get $1.80 a can :] And ive been drinking red bull since i was 13..now im almost 21 <3 and its like water to me( and i cant stand Mt dew D: )


$1.80 isn't bad considering their normal price. The whole Mt dew thing.. What freaking planet are you from, that you don't like dew?? My room looks like you're desk when I buy a case or 2 of dew.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> yea my room is in the basement.. so its really cold in idaho o.o


My room is always cold.


----------



## speedysteve007

yea i know some guys in red bull( my dad is worse than me btw) yea i only like whiteout other wise its Drpepper for me <3. and another thing.. thats 1/4 of the cans i used to have. and those bawls bottles are full of red bull tabs :]


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> yea i know some guys in red bull( my dad is worse than me btw) yea i only like whiteout other wise its Drpepper for me <3. and another thing.. thats 1/4 of the cans i used to have. and those bawls bottles are full of red bull tabs :]


My God.. You sir, are addicted. But it's a cool addiction


----------



## speedysteve007

Well i did a lot of pot as a kid <.< soo i decided instead of alcohol and drugs... i will stick to this guilty pleasure


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well i did a lot of pot as a kid <.< soo i decided instead of alcohol and drugs... i will stick to this guilty pleasure


I drink Amp when I get energy drinks. Cheapest.


----------



## speedysteve007

and amp to me tastes horrible D:!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> and amp to me tastes horrible D:!


----------



## speedysteve007

Hey be positive! More for you







well.. if you can afford them lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Hey be positive! More for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.. if you can afford them lol


Ha! I'm too cheap. I only buy soda when It's on sale lol. Not cheap when it comes to my Rig though. I'm just poor.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek




----------



## speedysteve007

I save up hard core, If i don't have the money.. i don't need it







But i don't make a lot so it takes me awhile to get my stuff


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I save up hard core, If i don't have the money.. i don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i don't make a lot so it takes me awhile to get my stuff


I only make like $310 a month, and $200 of that goes to car payments. Lol it goes to say that I don't buy a lot of soda anymore..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*


My response..



Lol jkjk don't wanna get in trouble with the mods.. Back on topic now..


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


Did you tape the smoke detector in that first pic?


----------



## speedysteve007

I make $300 after all bills and ect. And what was the topic again ;D


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I make $300 after all bills and ect. And what was the topic again ;D


I only work two days, and not full days. And I'm 15 so yeah.







And no clue on the topic. This thread goes waay out there sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Did you tape the smoke detector in that first pic?


Back on topic, I think he did.. Is that, safe?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Did you tape the smoke detector in that first pic?


And the door.... Looks like someone has something to hide...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Ha! I'm too cheap. I only buy soda when It's on sale lol. Not cheap when it comes to my Rig though. I'm just poor.


God I hate those pics.....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> God I hate those pics.....


Lol why?


----------



## UrbanAssault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well after looking at a lot of posts i decided i should post mine. This is atm.. soon to be 3 monitors,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> another video card, and a new home made desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for all the photos, i believe photos speak louder then words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded Ps3 controller FTW^
> (and no i don't have a Red bull addiction and yes i happen to be very skinny<3 )


link to controller light mod please


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanAssault*
> 
> link to controller light mod please


http://www.xcm.cc/xcm_led_analog_thumbsticks_for_ps3.htm

There ya go


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Lol why?


They freak me out....


----------



## Shane1244

..my guilty pleasure in college.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I prefer vegetable juice than energy drinks







. Gives you crazy energy on a daily basis.









OH! and to stay on topic.

Have a pair of Infinity Primus 163's coming then I'll bump my BX5a's to rear channel until I sell them and grab new surrounds







.
I also picked up some white vinyl to mod my case a bit as well as some white anti kink coil.

..and splurged and bought a set of infinity reference 6.5" and infinity reference 6x9" for meh car


----------



## tK FuRY

A few recent changes compared to this picture, but still roughly the same.










Then my fish tank in the other room.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Lol jkjk don't wanna get in trouble with the mods.. Back on topic now..


A big portion of the mods get so butthurt over the most meaningless post.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> ..my guilty pleasure in college.


Gotta get better vodka


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> A big portion of the mods get so butthurt over the most meaningless post.


I know..







No offense to the mods out there! You guys are the coolest!

























I'm sorry I couldn't say it without laughing.. XD

Also, to stay somewhat on-topic, I finally got my G110 to work again. The stupid thing won't boot with my computer. Ether it makes the computer sit in BIOS without moving on, or the KB won't register key strokes. Gah so annoying!!! I still love it though..


----------



## Shane1244

It all tastes like crap, I just get drunk.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> It all tastes like crap, I just get drunk.


Try some Wyborowa.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay




----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


This is amazing.
Extra respect for having one of the original PS3 designs. 60GB?


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like it, I have the same one in my room (http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k491/kcuestag/DSC_0866.jpg), bought it at launch, was a huge pain in my pocket.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah its the 60GB version.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I Love the Microsoft intellimouse







had a blue one for YEARS... I bet i had it for 5-6 years...


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Its the best mouse I've ever laid my hands on.


----------



## redmustang

I have a question for all you ikea galant owners. What is the desktop make out of(the black one in particular)? And is it pretty tough? I want to buy one but I don't want to risk peeling off the finish with my Logitech g27 like I did on my current desk. Thanks.


----------



## longroadtrip

Particle board with a veneer over the top. While it is durable, I would recommend that you use a mouse pad. All finishes will eventually wear out from a mouse running over the top of them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to the mods out there! You guys are the coolest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't say it without laughing.. XD
> Also, to stay somewhat on-topic, I finally got my G110 to work again. The stupid thing won't boot with my computer. Ether it makes the computer sit in BIOS without moving on, or the KB won't register key strokes. Gah so annoying!!! I still love it though..


lol my g110 does the same things sometiems it just wont start up will im out of the bios


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to the mods out there! You guys are the coolest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't say it without laughing.. XD
> Also, to stay somewhat on-topic, I finally got my G110 to work again. The stupid thing won't boot with my computer. Ether it makes the computer sit in BIOS without moving on, or the KB won't register key strokes. Gah so annoying!!! I still love it though..
> 
> 
> 
> lol my g110 does the same things sometiems it just wont start up will im out of the bios
Click to expand...

Same here, I just plug mine in to a USB 3.0 port and disable USB 3.0 Legacy mode so the BIOS doesn't look at USB 3.0 ports for devices. Then I have an old Dell USB keyboard plugged in for BIOS tweaking.

My Xbox 360 Controller has the same issue so it's also plugged in to a USB 3.0 port as well.


----------



## redmustang

Quote:


> Particle board with a veneer over the top. While it is durable, I would recommend that you use a mouse pad. All finishes will eventually wear out from a mouse running over the top of them.


Yeah I use a mousepad. G27 is a racing wheel, do you think it would hold up to the clamping of the wheel to it? Also does it flex when weight is on it?


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, it will hold up. I would put something in the clamps to prevent the finish from being damaged, but it will definitely hold up to the clamping itself. As for flexing, it has a steel frame underneath it. My advice would be to look at the Ikea website or go to a store so you can see the components of the Galant desk system.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


do u have a dark passenger inside???








love that show its my favorite cant wait for the new season


----------



## Demented

Well, it's a computer...in a room...

















And no, I don't always make my bed that neat. I had just put fresh sheets on.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

^Nice and organized


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> ^Nice and organized


Thanks!







I don't like clutter. Not that it doesn't get that way from time to time.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Well, it's a computer...in a room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I don't always make my bed that neat. I had just put fresh sheets on.


I luv having a window AC in the bedroom.....









mines remote control with a timer though, perfectly cold when I go to bed but nice n warm when I get up...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I luv having a window AC in the bedroom.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines remote control with a timer though, perfectly cold when I go to bed but nice n warm when I get up...


I like windows units too but they're a PITA to remove/install and a lot of them don't have a perfect seal in the window, which is why I prefer portable.


----------



## TheBadBull

i prefer a chilly climate. no need for such silly things


----------



## ranviper

mine for now!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> i prefer a chilly climate. no need for such silly things


This,


----------



## texas comfort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cada741*
> 
> _snip_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _snip_
> bad phone camera, but i set this up last night and couldn't wait to post.
> imgur link for higher resoluitions:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kYKsC


That keyboard is magic. I have one too, but I paired it with a Death Adder.


----------



## outtamymind

mine shall be changing in the coming weeks and can't wait for my bigger desk


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> i prefer a chilly climate. no need for such silly things


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> This,


I prefer girls in skimpy clothing and walking out the door in my bare feet, but I especially prefer bare footed skimpy clothed women walking into my door because of the AC.....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I prefer girls in skimpy clothing and walking out the door in my bare feet, but I especially prefer bare footed skimpy clothed women walking into my door because of the AC.....


----------



## Asininity

It's a mess again. Time for some much needed cable management! While watching the Goebbels Experiment. I enjoy history.


Another desk.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's a mess again. Time for some much needed cable management! While watching the Goebbels Experiment. I enjoy history.
> _*snip*_
> Another desk.
> _*snip*_


Nice setup, but I have to ask, what is the point of having an open rig like that?


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I am curious as well.

I do like the set up though


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nice setup, but I have to ask, what is the point of having an open rig like that?


I forgot to buy a computer case







. So I set it all up on my bench and it's been there ever since. I need to buy a case for it, but I don't really feel like moving her.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ I am curious as well.
> I do like the set up though


I'm curious about your avatar.. It's freaking me out..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I forgot to buy a computer case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I set it all up on my bench and it's been there ever since. I need to buy a case for it, but I don't really feel like moving her.


I couldn't do it. It's my OCD. I HAVE to have things even, nice & neat, an organized.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I'm curious about your avatar.. It's freaking me out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't do it. It's my OCD. I HAVE to have things even, nice & neat, an organized.


Nebacanezer: I agree. Your avatar disturbs me. Not that it matters. Really.

It's in another room that I don't bother to go into (except to water and tend my plants). It may be getting a new case, as my brand new motherboard decided to fry itself. So I might be just swapping around cases while I wait for RMA.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Nebacanezer: I agree. Your avatar disturbs me. Not that it matters. Really.
> It's in another room that I don't bother to go into (except to water and tend my plants). It may be getting a new case, as my brand new motherboard decided to fry itself. So I might be just swapping around cases while I wait for RMA.


I've only built one computer(sig rig), and I had the parts picked out two weeks before I had enough money to buy them.







I would have freaked out if my MoBo failed.. Hope it doesn't now, I don't have enough money to replace it!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I've only built one computer(sig rig), and I had the parts picked out two weeks before I had enough money to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have freaked out if my MoBo failed.. Hope it doesn't now, I don't have enough money to replace it!


That's how I was with my first build! Still have it (most of it made its way onto the one on the bench). RMA







. Best. Friends. Forever.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> That's how I was with my first build! Still have it (most of it made its way onto the one on the bench). RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Best. Friends. Forever.


Lol I spent many nights with my laptop hooked up to my TV doing research on computers before I built one.. Like a month or so before haha. OCN, and this video helped me a ton!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Lol I spent many nights with my laptop hooked up to my TV doing research on computers before I built one.. Like a month or so before haha. OCN, and this video helped me a ton!


We're AMD buddies







.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> We're AMD buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I couldn't afford Intel..  Besides, I didn't want Intel.







I'm good with my AMD.


----------



## kamikaze_

Intel ftw.

gg.


----------



## Hogwasher

but what does FTW mean? Does it mean what I think it means? And when did I get so old I don't know what things like that mean? Also do you guys actually talk like that in the real world









I'm really not that old I guess I just missed the boat on that one


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what does FTW mean? Does it mean what I think it means? And when did I get so old I don't know what things like that mean? Also do you guys actually talk like that in the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that old I guess I just missed the boat on that one


FTW = For The Win

And no I just say "For The Win!"


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> FTW = For The Win
> And no I just say "For The Win!"


gotcha Thanks







+rep


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> gotcha Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thanks, I try to be helpful, though rarely am.


----------



## ironsurvivor

My motherboard fried when i first built mine within a week. It was an asus p8z68-v pro/gen 3. Didn't do any overclocking yet. Sent it back to newegg and got the board in my sig instead. Have had no problems now


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> My motherboard fried when i first built mine within a week. It was an asus p8z68-v pro/gen 3. Didn't do any overclocking yet. Sent it back to newegg and got the board in my sig instead. Have had no problems now


All my history with Newegg has been awesome, and I buy all my computer gear from them.







Newegg FTW.


----------



## Nebacanezer

LoL @ the comments to my avatar...it's what I feel like sometimes when dealing with people at work


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what does FTW mean? Does it mean what I think it means? And when did I get so old I don't know what things like that mean? Also do you guys actually talk like that in the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that old I guess I just missed the boat on that one


Real world?....


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I couldn't afford Intel..  Besides, I didn't want Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with my AMD.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> My motherboard fried when i first built mine within a week. It was an asus p8z68-v pro/gen 3. Didn't do any overclocking yet. Sent it back to newegg and got the board in my sig instead. Have had no problems now


Tasty! Or snazzy. Or both... I really do like the red black, and to be honest that's the only reason I bought my Crosshair V.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Real world?....

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*


I'm a minor so can't do that anyway lol

On a side note. I just ran out of Mt. Dew........I'm Okay..........







No I'm not..


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> My motherboard fried when i first built mine within a week. It was an asus p8z68-v pro/gen 3. Didn't do any overclocking yet. Sent it back to newegg and got the board in my sig _Asus Maximus IV Gene Z_ instead. Have had no problems now


I take it you like it, better? Have you tried the ROG? Can't decide which to go with here....

*ROG* _Connect Monitor the status of your desktop PC and tweak its parameters in real-time via a notebook-just like a race car engineer-with ROG Connect. ROG Connect links your main system to a notebook through a USB cable, allowing you to view real-time POST code and hardware status readouts on your notebook, as well as make on-the-fly parameter adjustments at a purely hardware level._




ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard



ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## Demented

Please try to stay on topic. There is an off topic section for pointless chatter, as well as Mumble and Steam chat if you guys want to chat. This thread is about computer room pics. Like this:





A few comments about someone's setup is OK< but some of you use this thread as your own personal chat room, and that's not what it is. Please try to keep it on topic.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. There is an off topic section for pointless chatter, as well as Mumble and Steam chat if you guys want to chat. This thread is about computer room pics. Like this:
> _*snip*_
> A few comments about someone's setup is OK< but some of you use this thread as your own personal chat room, and that's not what it is. Please try to keep it on topic.


Sorry bout that..









Also good to finally see your setup, never seen it before. Looks awesome!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Sorry bout that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also good to finally see your setup, never seen it before. Looks awesome!


It's in this thread a few times. My old setup, and my newer one. And thanks.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> How do you sit so close to such a big screen, if you don't mind me asking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set up.


Im sitting 1meter apart and set the picture quality to movie mode.

Its easy to spot enemies on FPS.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Im sitting 1meter apart and set the picture quality to movie mode.
> Its easy to spot enemies on FPS.


Lol awesome! My room isn't setup to be able to do that.







I have my 42" mounted on a TV entertainment stand, then I use a 20" for gaming, and a 19" for temps, time, network speed, ect. Wish I had the money for some 24"s.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> It all tastes like crap, I just get drunk.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## LtStinger

Sorry for the lighting, not a photographer


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I like those lights above your keyboard, got a link?

Also, is that a wine bottle by your puter?


----------



## LtStinger

It's a Razer Tarantula with the battledock light accessory. They have since upgraded their model of keyboard and either got completely discontinued or just renamed.

Champagne actually. It was finished on Valentine's Day, but now it makes for a great spit bottle.

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-RZ03-00070100-R2M1-Tarantula-Gaming-Keyboard/dp/B000I20IHA


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I take it you like it, better? Have you tried the ROG? Can't decide which to go with here....
> 
> ROG Connect Monitor the status of your desktop PC and tweak its parameters in real-time via a notebook-just like a race car engineer-with ROG Connect. ROG Connect links your main system to a notebook through a USB cable, allowing you to view real-time POST code and hardware status readouts on your notebook, as well as make on-the-fly parameter adjustments at a purely hardware level.


I did like the P8Z68-v pro/gen 3, but when i got the maximus IV gene z. It feels like it is built much better. It felt more solid. It was much heavier. So a micro atx was heavier then the full ATX. I only use the first PCIe lane. But, you can install multiple gpu, but they will be right on eachother. I dont plan to go sli. The PCI X4 slot is far enough away from the gpu, so a soundcard would work perfectly. You cant beat the black and red color scheme though lol. I'm not sure if the p8z68 had the same bios feature, but updating the bios is VERY VERY easy. Took like 5 seconds. I would highly recommend this board.


----------



## crun




----------



## Shane1244

Where did you get that deskpad?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Where did you get that deskpad?


I don't know where he got that one but here is the one I just bought. It's HUGE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001

pic:


----------



## Remix65

i need that in my life...


----------



## crun

On an polish online auction website. It's called Nostromo xraypad Aqua XXXL or something like that. Never seen it before, I doubt it's available in other countries.
There are other deskpads, though. XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL, Ratscar, OZONE Ground Level EVO and some more I guess.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I don't know where he got that one but here is the one I just bought. It's HUGE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> pic:


Ive got the XL and I thought mine was big, thats awesome!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

tiny keyboard is tiny.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Its the best mouse I've ever laid my hands on.


I had one for I believe around 7-8 years.. it broke 2 months ago.. I could have cried


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> tiny keyboard is tiny.


yep it's tiny. here is the link for it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823343001

bought it the same time as the mat.

That's a 30 inch monitor. Give you a size relation for the mouse pad.
Don't let my little tiny keyboard fool you that mat is huge

Link for thread with more pics of mat and keyboard

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215169/rapoo-e9070-what-do-you-think/0_20


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I don't know where he got that one but here is the one I just bought. It's HUGE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> pic:


I the same speaker set up, Logitech Z4 correct? Great system for the money, and the sub sounds great


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I the same speaker set up, Logitech Z4 correct? Great system for the money, and the sub sounds great


Yep

They are good little speakers for the price


----------



## Asininity

My bank account's acting like this:









I'm acting like this:









The battle begins! I really do like that little Rapoo keyboard, I think I'll get one for my laptop. And I really want a XXL mousepad. They look really good on your desks!

I'm thinking of getting a set of these and some small simple black shelving to go with my desk. Good speakers with the looks to match I think. I really want to find some wall art too...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> My bank account's acting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm acting like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle begins! I really do like that little Rapoo keyboard, I think I'll get one for my laptop. And I really want a XXL mousepad. They look really good on your desks!
> I'm thinking of getting a set of these and some small simple black shelving to go with my desk. Good speakers with the looks to match I think. I really want to find some wall art too...


Man those speakers look really good


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I don't know where he got that one but here is the one I just bought. It's HUGE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> pic:


:O I remember seeing that quite a long time ago, but it wasn't ever available in Canada! NewEgg.ca just got them in a while ago!

-Purchased!







Thanks


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Man those speakers look really good


Did you see the price?! Affordable!







I saw them listed in a few of the audiophile threads. I bought a pair of Eagle Arions for my spare monitor (I use it for my PS3, Xbox 360, and laptop). They aren't bad for $50, I was happily surprised. The base is raunchy and rough and I like it that way.


----------



## Asininity

On topic: Let's see who has the biggest desk...



My 'work' desk. Well, one of them. See the laptop?


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> On topic: Let's see who has the biggest desk...
> 
> My 'work' desk. Well, one of them. See the laptop?


Hahaha yes!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: Let's see who has the biggest desk...
> My 'work' desk. Well, one of them. See the laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yes!
Click to expand...

Bring it on! Who thinks they have a bigger desk?!


----------



## andrews2547

My "desk" is big enough for my monitor and nothing else


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> On topic: Let's see who has the biggest desk...
> *snip*
> My 'work' desk. Well, one of them. See the laptop?


Oh, you mean that speck over there


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> On an polish online auction website. It's called Nostromo xraypad Aqua XXXL or something like that. Never seen it before, I doubt it's available in other countries.
> There are other deskpads, though. XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL, Ratscar, OZONE Ground Level EVO and some more I guess.


the ratscar is pretty nice. not to big but it's almost $50. the ripper xxl comes to about $10 for me after ebay bucks. so just waiting til my ebay bucks are available.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My "desk" is big enough for my monitor and nothing else


Have you posted it yet? (I need to track through this thread... haven't been keeping up)

Gunfire:


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I don't know where he got that one but here is the one I just bought. It's HUGE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> pic:


Nice... plus 1 for the link...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> On topic: Let's see who has the biggest desk...
> 
> My 'work' desk. Well, one of them. See the laptop?


I do....



See my laptop?.......seriously, I can't find it....


----------



## Xeroni

Trying out the Consumer Preview.

Best comfortable free chair.

Closet full of boxes.


Edit: Found another thing 8 does. It shows all the images in the correctly while ocn has them all rotated.


----------



## Hogwasher

rotate your pics please


----------



## Evenger14

I'll be downloading Windows 8 Consumer Preview tonight when I sleep. It says it will take over 8 hours.


----------



## Barman

Kind of a work in progress at the moment, but here's what I have so far.


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I love that desk, where did you get it? What's it called?


----------



## Barman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ I love that desk, where did you get it? What's it called?


It's some generic computer desk I got a few years back at some hardware/furniture store. It came with an overhang for storing discs with shelves on the side, but I removed it for more space.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ I love that desk, where did you get it? What's it called?


Looks like it would be an easy build.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I'll be downloading Windows 8 Consumer Preview tonight when I sleep. It says it will take over 8 hours.


Good luck. I've been using microsoft products since before DOS 1.0, and they have never produced anything original that wasn't crap. It takes several patches and sometimes a whole "new" release to get it right, or maybe rightish.... I'm still using vista here on my main rig.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nice... plus 1 for the link...
> I do....
> 
> 
> See my laptop?.......seriously, I can't find it....


Nooooooo~


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Looks like it would be an easy build.....
> Good luck. I've been using microsoft products since before DOS 1.0, and they have never produced anything original that wasn't crap. It takes several patches and sometimes a whole "new" release to get it right, or maybe rightish.... I'm still using vista here on my main rig.


I know







I've used XP, Vista, And 7. I played around with a old computer running DOS once, it was, different







lol I didn't like Vista too much, and I literally LOL when I see people using XP. I'm sorry but it's a decade old.. I'm not so sure about the whole Metro style Windows 8 is going with.. It's fine on Tablets/Phones and XBox Live, but on a desktop? Skeptical but willing to try it out.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used XP, Vista, And 7. I played around with a old computer running DOS once, it was, different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I didn't like Vista too much, and I literally LOL when I see people using XP. I'm sorry but it's a decade old.. I'm not so sure about the whole Metro style Windows 8 is going with.. It's fine on Tablets/Phones and XBox Live, but on a desktop? Skeptical but willing to try it out.


I didn't like it. I'm sure it would be awesome on a tablet though.

I've only tried the developer preview

post #1000


----------



## mathelm

There's a reason people still use XP. It was the closest microsoft ever got to getting it right the first time. It used a lot of code from 3.5, but it's main claim to fame is that it incorporated a huge driver data base. It is the only OS that I've ever installed on all my systems immediately after trying it. I still have it on my toughbook. Course it's only used to work on the vette and most anything where I need to be out working on stuff....


----------



## Remix65

for me who was using windows 2000 for a long time, there was very little difference btwn xp and me.
i only switched to xp after sp1. that was a whole year after it was out.

i skipped vista just like i skipped me and went from xp to 7.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> There's a reason people still use XP. It was the closest microsoft ever got to getting it right the first time. It used a lot of code from 3.5, but it's main claim to fame is that it incorporated a huge driver data base. It is the only OS that I've ever installed on all my systems immediately after trying it. I still have it on my toughbook. Course it's only used to work on the vette and most anything where I need to be out working on stuff....


xp was and still is a very strong OS but the driver base for it out of the box was something to be desired. Windows 7 is much better at having majority of the systems drivers already installed, and windows update being able to catch most others.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> xp was and still is a very strong OS but the driver base for it out of the box was something to be desired. Windows 7 is much better at having majority of the systems drivers already installed, and windows update being able to catch most others.


My Windows Update won't load o my computer. I try to open it and it always says the page has failed to load.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> My Windows Update won't load o my computer. I try to open it and it always says the page has failed to load.


ya thats a pretty common failure mostly in vista, your the first i've heard of it happening on 7 though.


----------



## pnoozi




----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> *Ya that's* a pretty common failure mostly in *Vista, you're* the first *I've* heard of it happening on 7 though.


Doesn't bother me much. My download speeds aren't fast enough to download updates all the time and troll this thread.









I fixed your spelling mistakes, by the way.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> _*snip*_


Nice setup, does your G110 give you problems when you boot up?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*


<3 mx518


----------



## SS_Patrick

Finally got my area cleaned up, figured I'd post before it gets trashed again










and of course my pride and joy. I love this chair


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Finally got my area cleaned up, figured I'd post before it gets trashed again


Should have cleaned the floor, too.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Pfft, I could care less about the floor. I should take a pic of the rest of the room.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Pfft, I could care less about the floor. I should take a pic of the rest of the room.


You should... DO IT!

It is "Computer Room Pics" after all.


----------



## SS_Patrick

As requested


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Not as bad as it could be... I was expecting something from Hoarders. lmao


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not as bad as it could be... I was expecting something from Hoarders. lmao


I've got 3 computers worth of parts on that table and not enough parts to even build one


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I have the same problem, except my issue is having massive amounts of parts, and all the components to build at least 3, but none of them go together. lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> As requested


My OCD is forcing me to comment.


----------



## Nebacanezer

That room would make me go insane lol. My office is like the cleanest room in the house on any given day. Nice computer set up, but the rest of the room needs to match lol


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> That room would make me go insane lol. My office is like the cleanest room in the house on any given day. Nice computer set up, but the rest of the room needs to match lol


yeah I'm the same way. Rest of the house could be a mess but my desk is going to be dusted and clean. It's where most of my entertainment comes from after all









I do have two messy kids so it's a constant battle keeping the house picked up


----------



## CoRuPt




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt*


I have a feeling that bookshelf above is a taddd overloaded with weight....

That wall gives me a creeps...

ps3 on a box?

Can't wait to have my own place...


----------



## Nebacanezer

LoL that wall looks like my son's toy box...I told him could paint it and it ended up looking like all he did was splash paint over it lol


----------



## blasphemy

This is my setup right now, ha my desk is supppper messy and i need to do some cable management on my system for sure just haven't got to it yet.









http://oi42.tinypic.com/2dt28gn.jpg
http://oi41.tinypic.com/j0lbh0.jpg


----------



## mathelm

Try this way...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> This is my setup right now, ha my desk is supppper messy and i need to do some cable management on my system for sure just haven't got to it yet.


I say if your computer room isn't a little messy, then you need a better computer. The one you have can't seem to hold your attention long enough....


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Evenger14

Never realized how many people have the G110.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *snip*]


I find it difficult to believe that you've actually registered your username as a trademark.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Try this way...
> I say if your computer room isn't a little messy, then you need a better computer. The one you have can't seem to hold your attention long enough....


Pfft...or we just clean up after ourselves. lol.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Never realized how many people have the G110.


that's because it's a beast keyboard! Got one myself and love it


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Pfft...or we just clean up after ourselves. lol.


I thought that was what women were for....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I thought that was what women were for....


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt*


My monitor has thick bezels like yours I wouldn't be able to do surround with those. It would drive me insane. how do you manage to?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Try this way...
> I say if your computer room isn't a little messy, then you need a better computer. The one you have can't seem to hold your attention long enough....


LoL..no. Clean is the name of the game for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> This is my setup right now, ha my desk is supppper messy and i need to do some cable management on my system for sure just haven't got to it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oi42.tinypic.com/2dt28gn.jpg
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/j0lbh0.jpg


Case looks good and I like the set up, but for the love of all that is PC do some cable management lol.


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Wow, this is an amazing set up. I would love to be gaming on the edge like this. Perfect spot for a computer IMO. Good damn job.

Can someone tell me how to do the spoiler link so I don't have to quote all the pics each time but can still show which post I'm referring to? +rep for the help


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Wow, this is an amazing set up. I would love to be gaming on the edge like this. Perfect spot for a computer IMO. Good damn job.
> Can someone tell me how to do the spoiler link so I don't have to quote all the pics each time but can still show which post I'm referring to? +rep for the help


Press the 6th button from the size button.

Then paste the info / pics in.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



See?


----------



## LtStinger

Thank you, you've been


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



REP'd!


----------



## raptorxrx

Almost off topic, but I'll make it on topic because I need a new monitor before I post my pic.
I want a new monitor, sub 300$ that is
1080p or better.
23inch or bigger
Good for gaming.

I did make a different thread for this, but not many responses...








If you are willing to read it, here is the full thread!


----------



## randomnerd865

Here is my setup! first pic is before my speaker upgrade that I did (my Bday present to myself) and the second is after my speakers and I need a bigger desk now ... [/URL
]
And here is my sig rig in all her silent glory

My new sub... nuff said

Just some more info if your really bored haha speakers are the dayton b652's with the dayton 120 12" sub (sounds astounding just bought them) In the cabinet where people hide there ugly cpu's are two APC battery back ups one for pc and other for monitor last about 15 minutes in an emergency. And I play mostly FPS on a logitech g510 and R.A.T 7 and i like any eye candy games with 3d vision







enjoy feel free to comment with questions or concerns


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I thought that was what women were for....


Nope...common misconception though.


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Deep's desk


very nice!
the wall-mounting seems to free up tons of space on the desk and it looks good.
clean and nice


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*






What is that you have to hold the mouse cable off of the desk?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> What is that you have to hold the mouse cable off of the desk?


Google Mouse Bunjee


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

This thread has almost 5 million views


----------



## stevman17

I recently updated from this:



...to a bigger desk and Ripper XXL mouse pad. So much better:







This is the hole I made to run the speaker wire through:



I have a lot of wire cleanup I have been putting off.









Also, if you could check out my thread and recommend me a new powerful LED lamp, that would be great.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Have you posted it yet? (I need to track through this thread... haven't been keeping up)
> Gunfire:


Yes







many many months ago.

EDIT: Found it









http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/17320#post_14570213

It's the table thing my TV is on. I have moved everything now and I got a new tower







I would take some pics but the only camera I got is on an iPhone 3G and it's too dark at the moment to take a decent pic


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, not a photographer


My friend has that EXACT same desk, weird when I first seen it lol.


----------



## LtStinger

I'm hoping to dump it soon. I just want a plain long black desk like a lot of the clean setups here, no hutch. The problem is all the hardware. I need the DVD duplicator, printer, router, and two computers exactly where they are. Well, the Dell at least, as it runs through the wall to my living room TV on the other side. Don't know where I'd put all this stuff on just one long desk and it still be functional and clean. Maybe I need an L shaped desk that runs around the corner...but that would require I build it, and I suck so bad at wood work.

Also gotta build something to get my computer off the carpet eventually, thinking of just doing casters on my case.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Here is my set up. I dismantled my old desk and bolted the surface to the wall with the help of some shelf brackets. Now I stand at my desk about 80% of the time, using the stool for when I'm tired, or if I need to concentrate. I really like it. The 2nd desk is where I station my netbook which I use primarily for school, and it's what I used to take this picture.

Maybe I'll inspire someone to convert to standing









P.S. Standing desks are awesome for gaming !


----------



## kcuestag

So you game while standing up?

That's really nasty, I can't imagine my self gaming while standing up, I bet I'd get tired fast and lose concentration on the game.


----------



## Travish87




----------



## LtStinger

Standing gaming?







that's hardcore bro! Next step is to make a desk on a cable system so you can do squats while you game, that'd be Xtreeeeeme!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lighting, not a photographer




















Looks like the same desk as mine except I have a drawer where you have a shelf. And the same crappy Dell computer. (I don't normally have it in there, I just put it in there for this pic







) And you might have the same chair too, it looks the same from what I can see in your picture.

Sorry for bad pics, my phone camera sucks and it's hard to get a good angle from behind because...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Standing gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's hardcore bro! Next step is to make a desk on a cable system so you can do squats while you game, that'd be Xtreeeeeme!


he misses arcade gaming lol.


----------



## LtStinger

Dude that is WEIRD!!! LOL I thought I was looking at my room for a minute! I usually have a laptop right where you put yours too, and I think that just may be the same chair. That is just awkward bro...I even have the same bottle on the top there, what's that glucosamine? I swear I have that exact same bottle.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 
> Here is my set up. I dismantled my old desk and bolted the surface to the wall with the help of some shelf brackets. Now I stand at my desk about 80% of the time, using the stool for when I'm tired, or if I need to concentrate. I really like it. The 2nd desk is where I station my netbook which I use primarily for school, and it's what I used to take this picture.
> Maybe I'll inspire someone to convert to standing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Standing desks are awesome for gaming !


my setup is about that height too because i have my turntables next to my setup. once in a while i like to jump on my turntables and mix it up then jump back on my computer.

but i have a pretty nice high back seat that i added this too.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So you game while standing up?
> That's really nasty, I can't imagine my self gaming while standing up, I bet I'd get tired fast and lose concentration on the game.


Not nasty at all. What's nasty is sitting all the time with bad posture. As for getting tired, most people experience an increase in energy while standing at their desks vs sitting, but you do need to give your legs/feet a break every now and then.

I play a lot of hon, and it's no problem for me to stand through 40 minute games.


----------



## LtStinger

I like the standing idea. Just not sure I'm ready to commit.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> I like the standing idea. Just not sure I'm ready to commit.


Just do it! Sitting for extended periods of time is bad for your health, thickens your blood, more prone to heart attacks, hemorroids...and sitting also ruins the hip flexors. I also find standing keeps me warmer. My window isn't very good so I would get a draft coming through my room that would chill my hands. The weather _is_ warming up here, but I think the standing helps as well.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1925911/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my set up. I dismantled my old desk and bolted the surface to the wall with the help of some shelf brackets. Now I stand at my desk about 80% of the time, using the stool for when I'm tired, or if I need to concentrate. I really like it. The 2nd desk is where I station my netbook which I use primarily for school, and it's what I used to take this picture.
> Maybe I'll inspire someone to convert to standing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Standing desks are awesome for gaming !


I personally think the man is on to something here, and on a console I'm constantly standing in front of the TV. The only issue I can think of is when some guy sneaks up n knifes me n takes my dog tags, and I slam the desk with my fist.... Hope those brackets are anchored in studs....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travish87*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1925967/width/600/height/448/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why does the name Kaczynski come to mind......


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Dude that is WEIRD!!! LOL I thought I was looking at my room for a minute! I usually have a laptop right where you put yours too, and I think that just may be the same chair. That is just awkward bro...I even have the same bottle on the top there, what's that glucosamine? I swear I have that exact same bottle.


Yeah it's weird lol. The bottles are multivitamins and iron, close enough though


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> Just do it! Sitting for extended periods of time is bad for your health, thickens your blood, more prone to heart attacks, hemorroids...


So that's what's going on back there...


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I personally think the man is on to something here, and on a console I'm constantly standing in front of the TV. The only issue I can think of is when some guy sneaks up n knifes me n takes my dog tags, and I slam the desk with my fist.... Hope those brackets are anchored in studs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the name Kaczynski come to mind......


haha they most definitely are. im not that bad of a handy man


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> _Here is my setup! first pic is before my speaker upgrade that I did (my Bday present to myself) and the second is after my speakers and I need a bigger desk now ...
> snip
> snip_
> And here is my sig rig in all her silent glory
> 
> _My new sub... nuff said_
> _snip
> Just some more info if your really bored haha speakers are the dayton b652's with the dayton 120 12" sub (sounds astounding just bought them) In the cabinet where people hide there ugly cpu's are two APC battery back ups one for pc and other for monitor last about 15 minutes in an emergency. And I play mostly FPS on a logitech g510 and R.A.T 7 and i like any eye candy games with 3d vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy feel free to comment with questions or concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I love that case! I do need a smaller one, I hate having this rig on the ground. I'm stuck between either the Lian Li A05FNB or your Silverstone TJ08B-E. Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I love that case! I do need a smaller one, I hate having this rig on the ground. I'm stuck between either the Lian Li A05FNB or your Silverstone TJ08B-E. Any suggestions? Anyone?


Get the Lian Li and get it meow! I used previous version of the PC-A05 for my mother's as well as a friend's build. It's efficient for its small size, and will probably serve all of your needs very well. And at only $75 you can't find a better case!


----------



## cravinmild

I just wanted to show off some lighting ive done to help with the look of my play area. House is too small for a dedicated pc room so it (pc and desk) reside in the living room at the moment. The late night game sessions were havok on my eyes and i wanted something to add a little light behind my tv and my monitor, something to help reduce eye strain. This is what i came up with. Picked these up at IKEA for $39 a set. Each set has four strips of lights about twelve inches long. There are seven different colors thay are able to change to. These pics have two seporate sets of lights. I have on box left but i thought that two sets were enough for this space. Didnt want it too look like christmas year round in my man corner lol


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just wanted to show off some lighting ive done to help with the look of my play area. House is too small for a dedicated pc room so it (pc and desk) reside in the living room at the moment. The late night game sessions were havok on my eyes and i wanted something to add a little light behind my tv and my monitor, something to help reduce eye strain. This is what i came up with. Picked these up at IKEA for $39 a set. Each set has four strips of lights about twelve inches long. There are seven different colors thay are able to change to. These pics have two seporate sets of lights. I have on box left but i thought that two sets were enough for this space. Didnt want it too look like christmas year round in my man corner lol





That looks really nice !
Those lights add a new chillout vibe


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So you game while standing up?
> That's really nasty, I can't imagine my self gaming while standing up, I bet I'd get tired fast and lose concentration on the game.


Nasty?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Get the Lian Li and get it meow! I used previous version of the PC-A05 for my mother's as well as a friend's build. It's efficient for its small size, and will probably serve all of your needs very well. And at only $75 you can't find a better case!


Thanks for the suggestion! I was eyeing the Lian Li case for a while. I heard that you don't get much airflow in it though, that's why I started to consider the Silverstone case instead. Still not to sure on what to get.


----------



## csm725

Probably a mis-translation from Spanish.


----------



## LtStinger

As a surfer we used the term nasty all the time. It was a positive remark, similar to 'bad'.

You see me ride that one all the way to shore brah? Yeah man, that was sick nasty!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> As a surfer we used the term nasty all the time. It was a positive remark, similar to 'bad'.
> You see me ride that one all the way to shore brah? Yeah man, that was sick nasty!!


OK.


----------



## ChaosAD

New monitor, speakers,keyboard and mouse







Now i m trying to convince myself not to upgrade my rig till next year.

Sorry for crappy Galaxy S photo, dont have any decent camera and lighting is poor in my room.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> New monitor, speakers,keyboard and mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i m trying to convince myself not to upgrade my rig till next year.
> Sorry for crappy Galaxy S photo, dont have any decent camera and lighting is poor in my room.


Nice and clean!







I like it!


----------



## Cha0s89

That looks amazing









Are those led strips AC or DC?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just wanted to show off some lighting ive done to help with the look of my play area. House is too small for a dedicated pc room so it (pc and desk) reside in the living room at the moment. The late night game sessions were havok on my eyes and i wanted something to add a little light behind my tv and my monitor, something to help reduce eye strain. This is what i came up with. Picked these up at IKEA for $39 a set. Each set has four strips of lights about twelve inches long. There are seven different colors thay are able to change to. These pics have two seporate sets of lights. I have on box left but i thought that two sets were enough for this space. Didnt want it too look like christmas year round in my man corner lol


----------



## Demented

What's with the new fad of putting spoiler tags on quoted pics?







Why not just -snip- like most.







That way you actually see who was quoted.


----------



## xJavontax

Spoiler: Demented



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> What's with the new fad of putting spoiler tags on quoted pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just -snip- like most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you actually see who was quoted.





I actually like it, it makes posts look shorter. I'm gonna start doing it now











Spoiler: LtStinger



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> As a surfer we used the term nasty all the time. It was a positive remark, similar to 'bad'.
> You see me ride that one all the way to shore brah? Yeah man, that was sick nasty!!





I've been a skater for like 7 years and I've *never* heard that lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I actually like it, it makes posts look shorter. I'm gonna start doing it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a skater for like 7 years and I've *never* heard that lol


All the power to ya. But I hope excessive use of the Spoiler tag doesn't get it taken away from us. It would really be quite annoying if you do it when the quote contains info relating to a thread for help. Most noobs won't be familiar with it, and I'm sure a few members would tire of it as well.

But as I said, all the power to ya.


----------



## Infernus-cz

Took some new photos of my room... hope you like ;-)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*
> 
> Took some new photos of my room... hope you like ;-)
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


There seems to be some sort of extremely dangerous, man-eating beast on your desk...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> What's with the new fad of putting spoiler tags on quoted pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just -snip- like most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you actually see who was quoted.


Because some people can't or won't learn to *"snip"* the post right their own. As seen above in post #21413 quoting post #21412.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> All the power to ya. But I hope excessive use of the Spoiler tag doesn't get it taken away from us. It would really be quite annoying if you do it when the quote contains info relating to a thread for help. Most noobs won't be familiar with it, and I'm sure a few members would tire of it as well.
> But as I said, all the power to ya.


Spoilers are a good thing, bandwidth wise and considered a common courtesy. Mods sometimes go through threads and add/edit post to add them. The tiring thing is scrolling through the same pics over n over again.....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Because some people can't or won't learn to *"snip"* the post right their own. As seen above in post #21413 quoting post #21412.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers are a good thing, bandwidth wise and considered a common courtesy. Mods sometimes go through threads and add/edit post to add them. The tiring thing is scrolling through the same pics over n over again.....


Maybe I'm stupid, but how does it save bandwidth if the image is still loading, just hidden in a tag? It's not like you click the spoiler tag and then the image downloads. It's there already.

EDIT: also, if a person who doesn't take the time to actually -snip- photos out can take the time to add spoiler tags and a name for said tags, isn't the argument of easier or whatever invalid?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Maybe I'm stupid, but how does it save bandwidth if the image is still loading, just hidden in a tag? It's not like you click the spoiler tag and then the image downloads. It's there already.
> EDIT: also, if a person who doesn't take the time to actually -snip- photos out can take the time to add spoiler tags and a name for said tags, isn't the argument of easier or whatever invalid?


I'm kinda with you, I thought the photo still loads under the spoiler.

Personally I will still quote a photo if it applies to my question but I won't quote all the photos in the post. Just the one I'm talking about. This helps with people like me who don't follow a thread completely. Keeps me from having to jump a page or two back to see what the question pertains to.

If I had a bandwidth cap I may be picky about things of this nature. But with unlimited data I haven't had to deal with that kind of stress


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. There is an off topic section for pointless chatter, as well as Mumble and Steam chat if you guys want to chat. This thread is about computer room pics.
> A few comments about someone's setup is OK< but some of you use this thread as your own personal chat room, and that's not what it is. Please try to keep it on topic.












Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> This is on topic relating to how quotes have been used in this thread. I'm not talking about something totally unrelated. With that being said, *I'll leave it at that*.


If only you would......


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*


This is on topic relating to how quotes have been used in this thread. I'm not talking about something totally unrelated. With that being said, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LtStinger

You guys are silly, and sick nasty. And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> New monitor, speakers,keyboard and mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i m trying to convince myself not to upgrade my rig till next year.
> Sorry for crappy Galaxy S photo, dont have any decent camera and lighting is poor in my room.


Black Widow keyboard? I want one so bad, especially for the blue light up keys. I have the G15 and while I like it, it's orange...everything else on my rig is blue lol

Nice set up, very clean


----------



## csm725

No, that is a Ducky Shine.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! I was eyeing the Lian Li case for a while. I heard that you don't get much airflow in it though, that's why I started to consider the Silverstone case instead. Still not to sure on what to get.


Air flow is actually a lot better than you would think. With the reversed design, cool air is pulled in through the back of the case and exhausted through the front. There is one intake and one exhaust fan stock, and the PSU exhausts out the front, as well.

You can improve cooling by cutting a hole under the PSU so that it draws outside air, but you'd have to be sure that the intake is raised above a solid surface. Others have either cut a hole or bought a new top with a hole pre-cut and use it as an exhaust for a radiator or additional intake fans.

There's a club devoted to the case here: http://www.overclock.net/t/880913/the-official-lian-li-pc-a05-club/0_20

Note that the previous version was configured differently than the one you linked; the front outputs and buttons used to be on the top and the mainboard was mounted on the opposite side of the case and inverted.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Black Widow keyboard? I want one so bad, especially for the blue light up keys. I have the G15 and while I like it, it's orange...everything else on my rig is blue lol
> Nice set up, very clean


You should really look at their rig signatures first.







It's a Ducky Shine Blue mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Best method IMO to quote images is to delete the IMG tags and leave the image as a clickable link. If someone wants to know what you're replying to they can just open the photo links in new tabs. That way SURELY reduces bandwidth use, as the photos won't load unless you click on their links, in which case they would load from Imageshack or wherever.


----------



## lurker2501

From Drop Box


----------



## xJavontax

Spoiler: Kremtok



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Air flow is actually a lot better than you would think. With the reversed design, cool air is pulled in through the back of the case and exhausted through the front. There is one intake and one exhaust fan stock, and the PSU exhausts out the front, as well.
> You can improve cooling by cutting a hole under the PSU so that it draws outside air, but you'd have to be sure that the intake is raised above a solid surface. Others have either cut a hole or bought a new top with a hole pre-cut and use it as an exhaust for a radiator or additional intake fans.
> There's a club devoted to the case here: http://www.overclock.net/t/880913/the-official-lian-li-pc-a05-club/0_20
> Note that the previous version was configured differently than the one you linked; the front outputs and buttons used to be on the top and the mainboard was mounted on the opposite side of the case and inverted.






Yeah the new revision doesn't have the inverted motherboard, that's why I was wondering. And Newegg no longer sells the old revision so that sucks. I'm gonna have to do some searching around for it, and if I find it I'll make my final desicion, thanks!

Slightly OT: I use the spoiler tags now because it pretty much "de-clutters" the post. With someone like me that has a screen resolution of 1440x900, screen space is pretty limited. That being said, I put the username of the person I'm quoting in place of the "Warning! Spoiler" thing.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I might as well contributes to this thread as I don't believe I have.










EDIT: I cleaned it up a bit more but I'm just to lazy to take a good pic of it.


----------



## Nebacanezer

What speakers are those ^


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> What speakers are those ^


AIWA SX-AV1700's they sound really nice but they dont make them anymore.









EDIT: Heres some more pics


----------



## liquidzoo

My contribution. Crappy iPhone 3GS pic. Working on making some extensions, so my desk is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> My contribution. Crappy iPhone 3GS pic. Working on making some extensions, so my desk is a bit of a mess.


What are all of the things hanging on the wall?


----------



## speedysteve007

Here is an update from my last post a few days ago. Third monitor












DiRT3 ^ :]


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz*
> 
> What are all of the things hanging on the wall?


they look like thermometers. you got to verify ambient temp - it affects system temp.


----------



## lithgroth007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz*
> 
> What are all of the things hanging on the wall?


They are Cribbage Boards, some nice ones at that.


----------



## Deanofski

Your speakers it's just perfect man


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*
> 
> They are Cribbage Boards, some nice ones at that.


ok, nice collection indeed.


----------



## ChaosAD

Thank you for your comments, my intention was to have a clean look desk. I hate to overload it with useless things. Tomorrow i ll try to get a better photo showing all the top desk and the underneath cable management i did. As for the keyboard it is a ducky shine, i just got it ( bday gift from my sister actually) because i wanted to give mech keyboard a try. Now i am lust looking forward to type anything just to use it. Typing with it is THAT pleasing experience


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> My contribution. Crappy iPhone 3GS pic. Working on making some extensions, so my desk is a bit of a mess.


Whats the jack stuff on the bed? I <3 jack


----------



## Hellish

Update Video


----------



## theloneplant

Hopefully will get three monitors soon, maybe next few months. If you couldn't already tell, I like cable management


----------



## cgg123321

I need a pair of monitor arms.


----------



## lithgroth007

I spent most of the day today making some training boards, still not done. I still have a lot of holds I can add, just didnt see the point right now. They will be painted blue and white with a Penn State logo, and possibly a Navy anchor, we shall see. I will probably make 2 more for in between, the empty space looks weird.

My camera also didnt focus as well as I thought it did, oh well.


----------



## outtamymind

this is the start of my new computer area...just picked up this desk for $50 local....slightly used but in good condition overall and no cracks in the glass


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lithgroth007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz*
> 
> What are all of the things hanging on the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Cribbage Boards, some nice ones at that.
Click to expand...

Indeed. A small fraction of the boards I have hanging up. I have 47 boards of various sizes hanging on 2 walls of my loft, and at least that many in boxes in the garage. I used to play all the time with my grandfather and inherited his collection when he died.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> Whats the jack stuff on the bed? I <3 jack


It's the Collector's Edition Nightmare before Christmas dvd, but it's not a bed. I'll take a better pic of the whole room when I clean a bit more. What you see there is a 6' (I think) folding table that my wife uses as a cutting table for her sewing.


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Update Video


+rep for a great video and nice setup. If pics say 1000 words, vids...eh not in a math mood. They say more.


----------



## PinkSlippers

http://imgur.com/DlGiR




http://imgur.com/6nVIX


Here's the latest!


----------



## outtamymind

damn pinkslipper that is an extremely nice room you got there.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DlGiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6nVIX
> 
> Here's the latest!


Nice chai...exercise ball.


----------



## PinkSlippers

haha! The girlfriend prefers it to a chair. Saves space too


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> this is the start of my new computer area...just picked up this desk for $50 local....slightly used but in good condition overall and no cracks in the glass
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice find... Any thoughts on painting that frame? Now would be the time..... [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> paint on the wall would probably be nice too...


----------



## Blech

In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nice find... Any thoughts on painting that frame? Now would be the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint on the wall would probably be nice too...


i do plan on painting it but right now its silver and looks to be minimally scratched as well so at this point in time i will be leaving it silver (matches my computer cases more this way lol)

and ya the basement just got finished and probably won't be painted as my friends i'm moving in with just bought a house which we'll be moving again in a the not too distant future.

the guy i bought it off of was pretty nice and easy to deal with. even had it all pulled apart for when i got there.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:


thats pretty nice.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:










I think I just messed my pants







brb


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:


HOLY SCREEN SIZE BATMAN! You sir, are a crazy. DCU FTW.

PinkSlipper, that is a very nice camera you got there. Mind sharing the make/model/lens?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3 46" monitors? I want to say nice, but too big comes to mind.....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aren't you a little close? That's about the same distance I sit from my one 17" monitor...


----------



## PinkSlippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> PinkSlipper, that is a very nice camera you got there. Mind sharing the make/model/lens?


Thanks just an entry level DSLR - Canon Rebel XTI - 18-55mm lens


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Thanks just an entry level DSLR - Canon Rebel XTI - 18-55mm lens


same camera and lens i got right now too


----------



## jellis142

Next challenge?

Build a theater to hold three IMAX screens in Eyefinity. I'm sure the general population would chip in. Few hours of work here, couple $1000 there... all is well. But seriously... if your having that much real-estate (size-wise, not resolution-wise), move EVERYTHING back a bit







Run a USB hub to behind your couch or something, you'll never have to get up. Well, you'll eventually have to use the restroom... but we can deal with that later. It's not important.


----------



## Gunfire

Bed pans were made for a reason


----------



## Fasista

Today I did a general cleaning my computer and stop to take some pictures!



Full equipment (I need a table at "L")


----------



## kcuestag

Looks nice and clean!









I like it.


----------



## cravinmild

Those are A/C strips. They look like flat disks, not raised like l.e.d. perhaps oled lights. I perfer these to usb plug in lighting as i can use them in other spots besides the monitor/tv


----------



## Gluon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theloneplant*
> 
> 
> Hopefully will get three monitors soon, maybe next few months. If you couldn't already tell, I like cable management


My god that chair is amazing.

Apparently I have a cabling issue...


----------



## liquidzoo

Some additional pictures of my space.


----------



## Shane1244

Living with your grandma I assume..? lol


----------



## Gunfire

Got pillows?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

I love cribbage!
Especially drunk cribbage.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> I love cribbage!
> Especially drunk cribbage.


I also love cribbage!

Nice collection of boards!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

I haven't played for a long time. Time to dust off the ol' cribbage board.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Living with your grandma I assume..? lol


Wife. The pillows are for a sewing project (sleeping mats for babysitting kids).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Got pillows?


See above ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> I also love cribbage!
> Nice collection of boards!


I love it as well, and thanks. I really like what I have on the walls, and the ones I have in storage. My favorite one, however, is just a plain $6 one. It's the one I used to play all the time with my grandfather.


----------



## outtamymind

temporary location until i move again in a month or so lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> temporary location until i move again in a month or so lol


Looks good. Besides the cable monster under your desk, that is.


----------



## wireeater

Just a built in desk that I have to deal with...

My little girl rocking the children's MMORPG (Wizards 101)


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Looks good. Besides the cable monster under your desk, that is.


ya i just got moved in today. cable management will be done shortly...........needed to get the computers back up and running and my bed setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Just a built in desk that I have to deal with...
> My little girl rocking the children's MMORPG (Wizards 101)


nice setup...wish i had a setup like that as a kid, all i got was an upgraded 486 and the ability to play DOS games and windows 3.1 lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

LOL @ little girl w/ tri monitors... *realizes his child will have a much more ridiculous toy...*

Alright, on to business. Even-though this isn't a room pic I have posted before and will post again once my infinity primus 163's show up! (and I clean my room, again...







) I have been working on a build for a while now off and on (sig). I decided to vinyl wrap my GPU as well as add a anti-kink to my H80 for aesthetic purposes, I think both turned out extremely well and will match my 163s very nicely!







.



Has anyone else made posting in this thread a reason to clean your room on a regular basis...?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> LOL @ little girl w/ tri monitors... *realizes his child will have a much more ridiculous toy...*
> Alright, on to business. Even-though this isn't a room pic I have posted before and will post again once my infinity primus 163's show up! (and I clean my room, again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have been working on a build for a while now off and on (sig). I decided to vinyl wrap my GPU as well as add a anti-kink to my H80 for aesthetic purposes, I think both turned out extremely well and will match my 163s very nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Has anyone else made posting in this thread a reason to clean your room on a regular basis...?


Computer ROOM pics.


----------



## wireeater

Oh trust me, it's a treat for her to get on my computer... LOL. She loved it though and was smiling the whole time.

But... I am turning her into a tech nerd. Got her a iTouch for Christmas and I have the new ASUS 1025C Netbook in the closet waiting for her birthday







.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Aren't you a little close? That's about the same distance I sit from my one 17" monitor...


It's a mock set up as stated. The screens are going behind the position on the wall behind where I am sitting. Once the articulating french cleats are finished I will be around 8ft away.
At first it was hard to get used to. I set the heat and overall settings lower so it's less intrusive to my eyes.

I still have three other 24" monitors on another Eyefinity Rig to put above these for info/general computing after we are done putting these up.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Just a built in desk that I have to deal with...
> My little girl rocking the children's MMORPG (Wizards 101)
> _snip_


What is that game she is playing? I've been trying to find my daughter a new game.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> What is that game she is playing? I've been trying to find my daughter a new game.


Wizards 101.

My computer BOOTH at work:


----------



## Gunfire

My temporary set up while I wait for my last wall to dry


















Tapatalkin'


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> What is that game she is playing? I've been trying to find my daughter a new game.


Wizards 101, it's kind of like World of Warcraft with Pokemon cards, lol. It's free too which is nice but there is a paid membership that gives you more options. I wouldn't be surprised if there were a lot of adults playing it.

I like it, I played with her months back although it gets boring. For a kid though, it can become a little obsessive just like our MMORPGs.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Wizards 101, it's kind of like World of Warcraft with Pokemon cards, lol. It's free too which is nice but there is a paid membership that gives you more options. I wouldn't be surprised if there were a lot of adults playing it.
> I like it, I played with her months back although it gets boring. For a kid though, it can become a little obsessive just like our MMORPGs.


Another good one that is free is Eden Eternal and it's beautiful. Great anime characters.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Computer ROOM pics.


*Nanny Alert.....*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Has anyone else made posting in this thread a reason to clean your room on a regular basis...?


Yes... Yes I have. lol I have tried very hard to keep my space tidy, but seeing as I spend 90% of my time here, it gets messy. I work and play in this same space, so I accumulate a lot of random stuff on my desk and the shelves/bench behind my desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Just a built in desk that I have to deal with...
> My little girl rocking the children's MMORPG (Wizards 101)


There isn't a snowballs chance in Hades I would let a child on my rig... I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges". lmao

I let my mom on my rig once when I had dual 32" inchers a while back, and she had this face the whole time she was trying to check her mail.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Computer ROOM pics.


good case?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Just a built in desk that I have to deal with...
> My little girl rocking the children's MMORPG (Wizards 101)


Lucky kid lol

Are you not worried with your case sticking over the edge like that?


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Lucky kid lol
> Are you not worried with your case sticking over the edge like that?


Not at all. I can push it back further but I wanted to leave room for the air to push out. There is hardly ANY weight in the front, just 1 CD burner and SSD/HDD. I push on it from the top edge and can't even get it to wiggle or anything. All the weight is in the back of the machine (PSU/heavy 7950 cards, other components).


----------



## Apridding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> There isn't a snowballs chance in Hades I would let a child on my rig... I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges". lmao
> I let my mom on my rig once when I had dual 32" inchers a while back, and she had this face the whole time she was trying to check her mail.


Same, I have let my Mother use my Rig a few times and she gets confused at which screen to look at







.
My Girlfriend can just turn the other way if she asks aswell,


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> Another good one that is free is Eden Eternal and it's beautiful. Great anime characters.


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apridding*
> 
> Same, I have let my Mother use my Rig a few times and she gets confused at which screen to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My Girlfriend can just turn the other way if she asks aswell,


Poor moms... lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges".


It appears some of us are in the exact opposite situation... or at least would like to be...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges".
> 
> 
> 
> It appears some of us are in the exact opposite situation... or at least would like to be...
Click to expand...

My GF hates the pc.....when im on it lol, but she will admit its the only computer in the house that does not have issues...ever. I tried multi monitors but with the case on the desktop and the screen beside it theres not much room for another screen there. IF i really need to access another screen i have a 40" lcd 3dtv that hangs on the wall above the desk, sucks to look upwards at as it hurts the neck but its there just incase. Right now she is trying to get used to the new mouse (rat 7) which ive now got to return because she just cant figure it out


----------



## mathelm

What say we build her, her on rig?....


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yes... Yes I have. lol I have tried very hard to keep my space tidy, but seeing as I spend 90% of my time here, it gets messy. I work and play in this same space, so I accumulate a lot of random stuff on my desk and the shelves/bench behind my desk.
> There isn't a snowballs chance in Hades I would let a child on my rig... I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges". lmao
> I let my mom on my rig once when I had dual 32" inchers a while back, and she had this face the whole time she was trying to check her mail.


I am like this 99% of the time, BUT my 8 yr old is a gamer in the works. Eyefinity gave him a headache though lol This summer we're building him his own RIG when schools out


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yes... Yes I have. lol I have tried very hard to keep my space tidy, but seeing as I spend 90% of my time here, it gets messy. I work and play in this same space, so I accumulate a lot of random stuff on my desk and the shelves/bench behind my desk.
> There isn't a snowballs chance in Hades I would let a child on my rig... I don't even let my fiance use it. Even if she begs and threatens to deny my certain "privileges". lmao
> I let my mom on my rig once when I had dual 32" inchers a while back, and she had this face the whole time she was trying to check her mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am like this 99% of the time, BUT my 8 yr old is a gamer in the works. Eyefinity gave him a headache though lol This summer we're building him his own RIG when schools out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That is awesome, make sure you let him do all the building, got to train him now


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I plan on forcing my kid to have a stand up desk though... One of my biggest childhood regrets is how terrible my posture is from gaming.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is awesome, make sure you let him do all the building, got to train him now


He's excited about it. He always wants to help me when I do whatever to my rig. I plan on letting him do most the work. Well, anything he is capable of.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I plan on forcing my kid to have a stand up desk though... One of my biggest childhood regrets is how terrible my posture is from gaming.


Luckily, I've had good posture and sitting straight drilled in to my life since I was a kid so now I naturally sit upright and always strive for proper ergonomics at any desk I use, no matter how short the duration.

I've never actually tried stand up gaming though, not sure I could seeing as I busted my knee when I was younger and have troubles standing for long times, or keeping it bent for long times.


----------



## EVILNOK

I let my daughter help me put together a build I did in 2010. She even put the TIM on the CPU for me and helped me install a 212+. During the Steam sale we did rock paper scissors to see who would get 1st game of the day lol (she got 1st game every day even if she lost, go figure). I started letting my daughter get into computers/internet/games when she was 2 or 3( with supervision of course). She has inherited an NES, SNES, N64, Ps1, PS2, and my AMD build in my sig. + she has a Wii and a 3DS.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I let my daughter help me put together a build I did in 2010. She even put the TIM on the CPU for me and helped me install a 212+. During the Steam sale we did rock paper scissors to see who would get 1st game of the day lol (she got 1st game every day even if she lost, go figure). I started letting my daughter get into computers/internet/games when she was 2 or 3( with supervision of course). She has inherited an NES, SNES, N64, Ps1, PS2, and my AMD build in my sig. + she has a Wii and a 3DS.


The first gaming system my brothers and I ever got was an old Atari, that was when I was around 10. I'm now almost 16 haha. We've had a PS2, Gameboys, DS, & now XBox 360s and I have my own rig. My mother was against us having video games but we took over slowly, now she plays video games all the time and has her own wii haha. We were taught right from wrong, so its not like we do stupid stuff we learned from video games.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is awesome, make sure you let him do all the building, got to train him now


More importantly, let him do some of the paying...


----------



## wireeater

I have no problem letting my little girl use my PC. But it's only when I tell her she can. Now if I walked up and she was just on it, different story. If I know she is on there and load the game up, there isn't anything she can do to hurt it really.


----------



## nabarun




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*


Smexy !


----------



## outtamymind

i hate letting my friends and brothers on my systems. they always seem to screw something up. my mother i have no problem with because all she ever does is go to MS office. and if she needs anything else she always calls me before hand.

now if i had kids i would want them learning how to use a computer as early as possible (with supervision of course)


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I have no problem letting my little girl use my PC. But it's only when I tell her she can. Now if I walked up and she was just on it, different story. If I know she is on there and load the game up, there isn't anything she can do to hurt it really.


My two girls (6 and 4) would rather play on the iPad or DS's they all have. They don't have much interest when it has to do with my rig except of course I am playing something. All 3 of mine know to ask before even looking at it.


----------



## axipher

I can't wait to have kids to be honest, I'm kind of jealous of you


----------



## OverSightX

Kids are great.. expensive.. but great. O the things I could do without kids lol.. In all seriousness it's fun to have them around. Nice to pass some knowledge down.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Kids are great.. expensive.. but great. O the things I could do without kids lol.. In all seriousness it's fun to have them around. *Nice to pass some knowledge down*.


That and the joy of raising them in my mind.


----------



## wireeater

My little girl got iPod Touch for Christmas. She has lost interest in it that's fine because my son loves playing on it. I potty trained him using my ipad 2 lol. Everytime he went potty he got to play 1 puzzle game. Had him trained in a week.

I have a new ASUS 1025C netbook in the closet to give to her next week for her birthday. I want to give it to her now, lol. It's a nice little device just pisses me off that they are restricting us from upgrading the memory now.

Kids are expensive, but so are hobbies like gaming, LOL.


----------



## Teppich

Here is my work in progress. 6'6" by 32" beast. The legs you see are a work bench, this is just the top so far.


----------



## staryoshi

My dual monitor stand came in today and I got her set up right away. I might lower it another 1/2" or so, but I can't be bothered to right now







Maybe it will help my posture









I'll post updated pictures of the computer office once I've finished cleaning it... eventually. (Also, I have raised the cable holder and tightened the cables since posting this picture. I might invest in a circular hole thingy to make my own cable routing hole in the desk at some point)


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Heres my little slice of heaven, in my moms garage (fresh out of college, no job yay at least not one in the field i went for) anyways heres where i spend most of my time when i'm home. Desk is just one of the fold up tables from Wally world, and i made the monitor platform out of an old shelf and some wooden dowels very happy with the out come.







If you're wondering, yes that is a BMF wallet from Pulp Fiction lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*
> 
> Heres my little slice of heaven, *in my moms garage* (fresh out of college, no job yay at least not one in the field i went for) anyways heres where i spend most of my time when i'm home. Desk is just one of the fold up tables from Wally world, and i made the monitor platform out of an old shelf and some wooden dowels very happy with the out come.
> If you're wondering, yes that is a BMF wallet from Pulp Fiction lol


Not a fan of them, but that is where apple was born.....


----------



## Prasfear

Thus far...


----------



## kzim9

Cleaned up my room.....


----------



## LtStinger

I figured since I use two setups for my Rig, I'd post the other one. I work 24 hour shifts every third day. Most people will bring in a laptop, use one of the absolutely crappy server-locked 1900s Dells, or just watch TV. No says I. I bring in the desktop.
Here's a picture of our day-room when I arrive in the morning:


Spoiler: Snip







And the convienient space to the left of the Tv...









Spoiler: Clip







Pull out the couch and...what's this?!


Spoiler: Ching







Once the folding table is on its legs, I head to the bunk rooms and open my locker...


Spoiler: Bing







On the Table


Spoiler: Ding







And paid to game for the night









Spoiler: Dong







I've gotten used to the set up. It usually takes me about 5 minutes or less, and provides me with hours of entertainment with the machine that I love. Only thing I wish is that they would let me keep this blasted table out cause the thing's heavy and is fiberboard that's coming apart, kinda dislike moving it. But that's a no-go for now. But I'm not really complaining...this is what I'm paid to do lol living the dream.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> I figured since I use two setups for my Rig, I'd post the other one. I work 24 hour shifts every third day. Most people will bring in a laptop, use one of the absolutely crappy server-locked 1900s Dells, or just watch TV. No says I. I bring in the desktop.
> Here's a picture of our day-room when I arrive in the morning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the convienient space to the left of the Tv...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull out the couch and...what's this?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the folding table is on its legs, I head to the bunk rooms and open my locker...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And paid to game for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten used to the set up. It usually takes me about 5 minutes or less, and provides me with hours of entertainment with the machine that I love. Only thing I wish is that they would let me keep this blasted table out cause the thing's heavy and is fiberboard that's coming apart, kinda dislike moving it. But that's a no-go for now. But I'm not really complaining...this is what I'm paid to do lol living the dream.


You get paid to sit and do whatever you want? Like nothing at all that you have to do?


----------



## LtStinger

Well....till someone calls 911...

And usually our day is very busy from 8AM til around 2-3PM. But from then till 8AM the next day is mine.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Well....till someone calls 911...
> And usually our day is very busy from 8AM til around 2-3PM. But from then till 8AM the next day is mine.


Why not get a $10 folding table at walmart or something to replace that?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Well....till someone calls 911...
> And usually our day is very busy from 8AM til around 2-3PM. But from then till 8AM the next day is mine.


911 for what? Fire department? I had a Runescape friend who was a 911 dispatcher, he randomly disappeared in the middle of stuff all the time because obviously he had to leave right away when he got a call, he died and lost all his stuff lots of times from it.


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Why not get a $10 folding table at walmart or something to replace that?


Because that would cost 10 dollars. The table was here. LOLz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 911 for what? Fire department? I had a Runescape friend who was a 911 dispatcher, he randomly disappeared in the middle of stuff all the time because obviously he had to leave right away when he got a call, he died and lost all his stuff lots of times from it.


Yeah, FD, and yeah, it brings in some gaming...complications. But you learn to just roll with it. No biggie. The worst was when I was on my League of Legends obsession. 45 minute games and I would let the whole team down every time I got a call. But it's a game, you know? It's a game. I'd rather help someone having one of the worst days of their lives, and I run to the truck with a smile. Never once got upset because I had to get off a game, or didn't get to go past the first bite of a meal that took me an hour to prepare, or had to put clothes on my still soapy body from the shower, or pinch one off a little too early. LOL it all just comes with the job. I've worked a lot of different fields, and made a lot more money in the past...but I'm in this for life. By FAR the best job I ever had goin' broke.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 911 for what? Fire department? I had a Runescape friend who was a 911 dispatcher, he randomly disappeared in the middle of stuff all the time because obviously he had to leave right away when he got a call, *he died and lost all his stuff lots of times from it*.


What?.... you mean because it was left at the?.....fire house??


----------



## LtStinger

I think he means that his friend's character on Runescape would die and lose all his items when he had to work.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What?.... you mean because it was left at the?.....fire house??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> I think he means that his friend's character on Runescape would die and lose all his items when he had to work.


I lol'd


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I lol'd


This.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> I think he means that his friend's character on Runescape would die and lose all his items when he had to work.


Yeah, lol. And I was NOT saying it like "omg he lost his Runescape stuff all the time, it was so horrible that he had to go potentially save people's lives instead of save his Runescape stuff" if that's how anyone read it btw.


----------



## jwolf24601

My camera had water-spots on the lens that I did not notice when I took the pictures, please ignore them. (It's a Sony DSC-TX5 that I recently used while hiking in the rain)

Also house is dusty but I am in process of moving a lot of things around so cleaning as I go...


----------



## mathelm

Missed the Runescape part...lol Didn't you know it's not polite to write faster than I can read....









Letters from Mom:

Dear Son,

I writing this slow because I know you can't read very fast.......


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## magna224

Sorry it took like 600 posts to get back. Sometimes I get lost in a sea of forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> All domes in that pic? And what do you keep in that tank there?


Nope those are all mechanicals the domes are piled up in the garage waiting to go to goodwill. As for the tank that's Garry my bearded dragon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Dude IBM MODEL M'S!


I actually don't have any model M's anymore, not my taste of switch. Those are all Cherry and ALPS keyboards. I have been doing a good job of getting rid of them though. I just sold three yesterday. Right now I plan on keeping a Focus 2001, Forward electronics keyboard, CM quickfire and a cherry G80-1000HAU that I plan on modding to Clears.

In other news with all the extra money I'll have from selling keyboards I will probably get some new speakers/amp/sub to replace my Promedia 2.1 set. I kind of want a new desk too and possibly a JP Realforce in the future? I'll be sure to post pics of my computer room for you guys when I'm done







all the keyboard have made their way from on top of that table to all over my floor...


----------



## baird gow

From 2008 when I built my first PC until now. messy pics are of what my room looked like during finals.


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

Chess table desk FTW!

Still trying to convince my parents to have computer in my room....with an actual desk.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawoh kcirtap*
> 
> Chess table desk FTW!
> Still trying to convince my parents to have computer in my room....with an actual desk.


They're paranoid that you'll be up all night watching the internet pr0ns.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawoh kcirtap*
> 
> Chess table desk FTW!
> Still trying to convince my parents to have computer in my room....with an actual desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good gear with such hideous furniture


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> good gear with such hideous furniture


Thanks, It costed me most of my summer job money, and was my first build.

And the masking tape is on the edges so I'm not constantly cutting my arms with splinters.

Also, it's not in the picture, but two feet to the left of my setup is my parent's door....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawoh kcirtap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> good gear with such hideous furniture
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, It costed me most of my summer job money, and was my first build.
> 
> And the masking tape is on the edges so I'm not constantly cutting my arms with splinters.
> 
> Also, it's not in the picture, but two feet to the left of my setup is my parent's door....
Click to expand...

Great use of a small space though









Have you thought about building you're own custom desk at all?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Cleaned up my room.....


Had to stop reading half-way through the page just to tell you RC Cars Forever!







Whats the one in the upper right? I believe I spy a NitroSport?


----------



## kzim9

Its a Traxxas Revo 3.3.

Its a fun, but expensive hobby. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Its a Traxxas Revo 3.3.
> Its a fun, but expensive hobby. lol


I own a nitro rc car Fuel is alot nowdays


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I own a nitro rc car Fuel is alot nowdays


I own a '78 Cadillac Coupe DeVille.... Yes, fuel IS expensive.


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great use of a small space though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about building you're own custom desk at all?


Well eventually I will be able to have it in a larger space, hopefully when I get my driver's license I can pull the responsibility card and i will probably but a decent desk on craigslist for like $200.

But no, I haven't even though about building one. I'll look into it though.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Its a Traxxas Revo 3.3.
> 
> Its a fun, but expensive hobby. lol


I don't think its that much money. *looks at brand new Traxxas Bandit that cost 350 then at Traxxas Nitro Sport and wishes it was a Revo*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Its a Traxxas Revo 3.3.
> Its a fun, but expensive hobby. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I own a nitro rc car Fuel is alot nowdays
Click to expand...

How much does it cost now? It cost $12 for a quart of Top Fuel.


----------



## mathelm

You should try heli's if you like expensive...


----------



## LtStinger

Man, those things are crazy. Friend has one and it took him weeks just to get the courage to take off. Once he finally did, it took him a few more weeks to replace the parts he broke when he wrecked it.

Once you get over the learning curve though and get that thing in the air...holy crapulous...there's nothing cooler RC.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You should try heli's if you like expensive...


oh yes is it expensive...I have a few smaller battery choppers that I can mess around with and if they break are cheap to fix but mother of god...my Huey is a gas powered chopper....I have flown it three times, and the third time I shatter the landing gear....gonna cost me about 400 dollars to fix the damage cause I kept bellying it all day.....love it to death but It makes computers look so cheap...

I also have remote controlled trucks







I have a Tmaxx 3.3 and that thing is great but currently taking it apart to do some upgrades, I love being a big kid







. Ill have pics of my setup shortly, as one of my helis is gonna be on display and the truck will be there too


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so I rearranged my desk and wanted to take some pics. To many bro Movie time







+ I don't use my >Young< voice in this 1


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so I rearranged my desk and wanted to take some pics. To many bro Movie time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + I don't use my >Young< voice in this 1


Great work !!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great work !!


Thanks







ahh best feeling ever to hang with the pro's and share my young work


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh best feeling ever to hang with the pro's and share my young work


You are already a pro and you will become a fanatic.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You are already a pro and you will become a fanatic.


thx


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so I rearranged my desk and wanted to take some pics. To many bro Movie time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + I don't use my >Young< voice in this 1


have you thought of using rocket dock? it would clean your shortcuts up nicely


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so I rearranged my desk and wanted to take some pics. To many bro Movie time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + I don't use my >Young< voice in this 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


sub usually goes under the desk and what's that mech cutout for the fan in the front of the case? did you do it yourself, cause it looks kinda strange.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> sub usually goes under the desk and what's that mech cutout for the fan in the front of the case? did you do it yourself, cause it looks kinda strange.


I actually think he has a really nice set up:thumb:.... and i don't see any weird cut outs.

awesome set up









heres my set up, nothing special:


----------



## staryoshi

I'm a big fan (pun) of the Hawaiian breeze. It's a life-saver on the job and at home for PC jockeys


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> sub usually goes under the desk and what's that mech cutout for the fan in the front of the case? did you do it yourself, cause it looks kinda strange.


LOL I like my sub where it is







Also the cut out is for the 200mm. Its really loud with that grill so I cut it out. About to repaint it and sand the edges.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL I like my sub where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the cut out is for the 200mm. Its really loud with that grill so I cut it out. About to repaint it and sand the edges.


why not just switch the fan or use a fanbus?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> why not just switch the fan or use a fanbus?


cause the grill makes the fan noisy. now its quiet.. LOL


----------



## Hydroplane

Laptop setup AKA poor man's eyefinity lol:

The CRT doesn't really look that washed out









Main setup where I do my gaming:


Case:

For those wondering what happened to the floor, years of rolling around in an office chair will do that









(part of) my ridiculously overkill stereo system, if you could call it that


----------



## mathelm

Sweet monitor....


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Sweet monitor....


Thanks, one of these days I will buy a ZR30w or U3011 to go with it... or preferably both







will finally need to upgrade from my 4870x2 to something capable of eyefinity, haven't bothered since I can still play BF3 at high 2560x1600 as well as most other games


----------



## Remix65

whats that
a zr24w or zr2440w


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> whats that
> a zr24w or zr2440w


Do you mean mine or someone else's post? None of my monitors are HPs lol


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Do you mean mine or someone else's post? None of my monitors are HPs lol


the side shot of it actually looks like a HP







Nice setup


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Thanks, one of these days I will buy a ZR30w or U3011 to go with it... or preferably both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will finally need to upgrade from my 4870x2 to something capable of eyefinity, haven't bothered since I can still play BF3 at high 2560x1600 as well as most other games


No, I meant the CRT........ lol

I have it, but never use it (eyefinity). But still wouldn't part with my 3 monitor setup....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> whats that
> a zr24w or zr2440w


It's in his sig.. Samsung 305T+ ..


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> the side shot of it actually looks like a HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup


Thanks Hogwasher, yeah it's a Samsung 305T+. I wonder why they stopped making it, it's a great all around monitor and I think it was the best selling 30" while it was on the market.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> No, I meant the CRT........ lol


It's a KDS USA XF-9bi... I dug it out after reading Vega's FW900 thread and was curious as to how CRTs are supposedly better, needless to say it's no FW900







My thinkpad's TN blows it away in color fidelity and it's terribly washed out if I set the brightness over 20%, but BF3 800x600 120hz was pretty damn good!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Do you mean mine or someone else's post? None of my monitors are HPs lol


looks like the hps.
pictures dont do 30" monitors justice. i thought it was a 24" monitor.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I have so many CRT's out in my shed that I got off CraigsList. "Take it all or don't take any!" I hate that! Now I'm stuck with who knows how many cheap CRT's I have absolutely no use for.

At one point I planned on building a "wall display" (For lack of anything better to call it.) with a bunch of them all synced together to form one huge display. But then I realized I don't have room for it, and I have no use for it other than to say "Look at this awesome use of junk... LOOK AT IT!"


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have so many CRT's out in my shed that I got off CraigsList. "Take it all or don't take any!" I hate that! Now I'm stuck with who knows how many cheap CRT's I have absolutely no use for.
> At one point I planned on building a "wall display" (For lack of anything better to call it.) with a bunch of them all synced together to form one huge display. But then I realized I don't have room for it, and I have no use for it other than to say "Look at this awesome use of junk... LOOK AT IT!"


CRT arch?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> looks like the hps.
> pictures dont do 30" monitors justice. i thought it was a 24" monitor.


True, it looks much smaller in that pic than it really is


----------



## mathelm

I remember back in 02 or 03, one of the girls on the foot patrol carried in 5 or 6 old amber type CRT's. She wrote out a report and checked them all into the evidence lockup. I asked her if she'd found them over on the 300 block of N. Liberty. She stared at me for a sec and said "Why? I told her they were ancient and that the guy at the porno shop there had set them out there for the sanitation departments heavy items pickup day..... lol But then thanked her because now I know what to do with all my old PC junk...


----------



## OC-Guru

Heres my room!:


----------



## Hydroplane

Is that a giant stack of cups? lol that red light would give me a headache


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Is that a giant stack of cups? lol that red light would give me a headache


No, about 3 months worth of finished pot noodles


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> No, about 3 months worth of finished pot noodles


Why are you collecting them? lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Why are you collecting them? lol


Because im a horder. xD I collect useless things and think I may use it one day..

... you should see the rest of my room, this is just my computer desk ¬_¬


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I remember back in 02 or 03, one of the girls on the foot patrol carried in 5 or 6 old amber type CRT's. She wrote out a report and checked them all into the evidence lockup. I asked her if she'd found them over on the 300 block of N. Liberty. She stared at me for a sec and said "Why? I told her they were ancient and that the guy at the porno shop there had set them out there for the sanitation departments heavy items pickup day..... lol But then thanked her because now I know what to do with all my old PC junk...


+rep now I have an amazing channel for pranks to watch


----------



## spinydelta

My Setup:







Pretty happy with this cable management











HDD Space


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> +rep now I have an amazing channel for pranks to watch


Some how I thought you might like that....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> My Setup:
> Pretty happy with this cable management


Is there a nicer word for anal? Because it is defiantly not a criticism when I say "that's about as anal a job of wire management as I've ever seen"...lol


----------



## Hydroplane

Nice setup spinydelta, I used to do my cables like that too, problem is when you need to change something it's a PITA lol

My current cable management strategy is to bunch up all the extra and shove it in a corner


----------



## Demented

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I remember back in 02 or 03, one of the girls on the foot patrol carried in 5 or 6 old amber type CRT's. She wrote out a report and checked them all into the evidence lockup. I asked her if she'd found them over on the 300 block of N. Liberty. She stared at me for a sec and said "Why? I told her they were ancient and that the guy at the porno shop there had set them out there for the sanitation departments heavy items pickup day..... lol But then thanked her because now I know what to do with all my old PC junk...






I'm so doing this one day...


----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Nice setup spinydelta, I used to do my cables like that too, problem is when you need to change something it's a PITA lol
> My current cable management strategy is to bunch up all the extra and shove it in a corner


haha it's such a pain in the ass! xD I recently just put in my third monitor, So adding to that was a bit of a pain. Was even worse when I realised AFTER doing all the cable management, that the power cable was too short -__- So I had to find a longer one, and redo everything, But in the end it's worth it, as they're the only cables I see









That's pretty much was everyone of my friends does, just shove them in a corner xD


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> haha it's such a pain in the ass! xD I recently just put in my third monitor, So adding to that was a bit of a pain. Was even worse when I realised AFTER doing all the cable management, that the power cable was too short -__- So I had to find a longer one, and redo everything, But in the end it's worth it, as they're the only cables I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much was everyone of my friends does, just shove them in a corner xD


Oh I know that feeling, I'd always wind up with one cable that was just TOO damn short and it would ruin my carefully planned out cable scheme lol


----------



## Blindrage606

I didn't take a pic of my 46" LED Sammy in the living room









Its a work in progress


----------



## deafboy

Why so much time between taking pics of different setups? lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take a pic of my 46" LED Sammy in the living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a work in progress


[nicki]bite me. apple sign [minaj]


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*


Watching that sparked a 2 hour straight viewing of that guy's videos







I find this one slightly more appropriate for OCN however


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> cause the grill makes the fan noisy. now its quiet.. LOL


depends on the fan that you install there, quality fans with low rpm usually don't make any noise regardless of the mech


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> depends on the fan that you install there, quality fans with low rpm usually don't make any noise regardless of the mech


Well you can't see it anyways, so why buy a new fan when he can just cut it out and it wont make a difference to the look of the case.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Well you can't see it anyways, so why buy a new fan when he can just cut it out and it wont make a difference to the look of the case.


i just don't think cutting quite an expensive case is a good idea, especially if you plan to upgrade in the future and will resell the case. and if you do, it should be made well, not the way it was done.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> cause the grill makes the fan noisy. now its quiet.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the fan that you install there, quality fans with low rpm usually don't make any noise regardless of the mech
Click to expand...

This, my Antec big boy 200mm fan was dead quiet. 200mm fans are generally dead quiet and provide a lot of cfm / db. A LOT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Well you can't see it anyways, so why buy a new fan when he can just cut it out and it wont make a difference to the look of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> i just don't think cutting quite an expensive case is a good idea, especially if you plan to upgrade in the future and will resell the case. and if you do, it should be made well, not the way it was done.
Click to expand...

True, unless he manages to make the cutout look really good


----------



## OverClocker55

I will sand the cutout and trim the edges and plan on adding like a rubber thing around the rim of it


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I will sand the cutout and trim the edges and plan on adding like a rubber thing around the rim of it


I think by "rubber thing" you mean a rubber grommet right?







. If so, those are uber difficult to put in. Just letting you know ahead of time lol. They look really nice though







.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I think by "rubber thing" you mean a rubber grommet right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If so, those are uber difficult to put in. Just letting you know ahead of time lol. They look really nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He's probably talking about U-channel. Very simple to install, and gives a nice finished look. It's also very cheap...

http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

EDIT: You could probably get it cheaper at a hardware store, but I like MNPCTech. They deserve my money more than some hardware chain store.


----------



## mathelm

It's cheaper to just go by a auto parts store and pickup some 1/8 or 1/4 rubber hose and slicing one side open with a razer blade....

Besides, us puter nerds don't sell our old stuff... we're hoarders by nature....


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I actually like it, it makes posts look shorter. I'm gonna start doing it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a skater for like 7 years and I've *never* heard that lol


that's because your to young







it was something that was said in the early-mid 80s "that's some nasty waves Dude" those are some B.itc.hin waves" in the 60- 70s (lmao site censor for a old slang term)


----------



## Remix65

my computer-music room almost looks like that..

i get so excited unboxing stuff i throw the box behind me and they stay there for months.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my computer-music room almost looks like that..
> i get so excited unboxing stuff i throw the box behind me and they stay there for months.


Well, you do need to keep the box for at least 14 to 30 days in case you need to return it... right? Plus you always plan to maybe resale one day, so the original boxing always helps a resale.... etc, etc, etc,....

Hello, My avatar is Mathelm, and I am a hoardaholic.......

HI MAT!

lol... I actually have a shed I built in which the semi attic is packed almost full of newegg boxes and the like....


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Well, you do need to keep the box for at least 14 to 30 days in case you need to return it... right? Plus you always plan to maybe resale one day, so the original boxing always helps a resale.... etc, etc, etc,....
> Hello, My avatar is Mathelm, and I am a hoardaholic.......
> HI MAT!
> lol... I actually have a shed I built in which the semi attic is packed almost full of newegg boxes and the like....


I keep the box for as long as the warranty is good for (unless voided), and/or, i get rid of said product. I still have my Xbox 360 box from 3 years ago. Thats why i have to hang on to my PSU box for the next 5 years lol.

Then again, I have every issue of Nintendo Power starting Jan 2001 until current issue, maybe its the OCD


----------



## OverClocker55

rubber thing= u channel


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*


I hope my room looks like this one day...


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> It's cheaper to just go by a auto parts store and pickup some 1/8 or 1/4 rubber hose and slicing one side open with a razer blade....
> Besides, us puter nerds don't sell our old stuff... we're hoarders by nature....


Like a BOSS!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Here's a shot of my side of the office, consolidated a little, added a fridge, and gave my rig its on perch on top. Didn't take pictures behind the desk (where the office couch is) or where the bed/TV/GF's PC is as all those areas of the office are a pigsty.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> My Setup:
> Pretty happy with this cable management


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Nice setup spinydelta, I used to do my cables like that too, problem is when you need to change something it's a PITA lol
> My current cable management strategy is to bunch up all the extra and shove it in a corner


I didn't think about it till just now, but I should have added that a better solution than quick ties is this:



3M Bundling Wrap. I'm sure you can find something like it cheaper at walmart or some place like it. It's a roll of velcro (hook on one side, loop on the other) that you wrap around wires like you would tape, and cut off. You can wrap/unwrap as much as you like to add or remove wires. Best thing ever for car stereo installs.....


----------



## kyle7412

At night time


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I didn't think about it till just now, but I should have added that a better solution than quick ties is this:
> 
> 3M Bundling Wrap. I'm sure you can find something like it cheaper at walmart or some place like it. It's a roll of velcro (hook on one side, loop on the other) that you wrap around wires like you would tape, and cut off. You can wrap/unwrap as much as you like to add or remove wires. Best thing ever for car stereo installs.....


You can go to a craft store, or even the craft section at Wally World and buy velcro strips for dirt cheap. I bought a roll of like 25 feet of it for less than $5. Still have quite a bit left and I use it for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Gwee

First time posting in this section, but I've been browsing here for awhile for inspiration. Just got 'done' with my hobby room. Tried to keep it clean and open while still fitting all my junk in here.
Best pic I could get with my camera phone. Would love any tips or suggestions for making it nicer.

And I know the taxidermied coyote doesn't match the rest of the decor, but it creeps my wife out too much to put it in any other room.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just moved into a new house just yesterday so, this is only a temporary set up!
But, here's what I have for now.


----------



## outtamymind

i love how when normal people move the first thing they setup is there bed and such....for computer ocn'ers its the computer desk and computer lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> i love how when normal people move the first thing they setup is there bed and such....for computer ocn'ers its the computer desk and computer lol


actually the first thing i look at is the chair. if its there. then the desk.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> actually the first thing i look at is the chair. if its there. then the desk.


touche, i always go for the desk first because by the time i'm done with the desk, the chair should be in the room by then lol


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> touche, i always go for the desk first because by the time i'm done with the desk, the chair should be in the room by then lol


and if there's no chair, go out and buy a temporary chair


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> actually the first thing i look at is the chair. if its there. then the desk.


first is the case and monitor, if it's there i can live without the rest.


----------



## outtamymind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> and if there's no chair, go out and buy a temporary chair


pfft...thats what all those big ol' boxes are for lol


----------



## LtStinger

Or you can always just game standing like on page 2140 of this thread


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## kcuestag

Nice headphones you got there! I have the same! (250 Ohm version)

By the way, feel free to use the Rig Builder to display your computer, instead of using it on your signature.









Edit:

Nevermind I see you already have it, you can set on your profile settings to display it on the forum!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> first is the case and monitor, if it's there i can live without the rest.


And mouse/keyboard. My first computer that was actually "mine" in my room was just the monitor sitting on top of the case with the mouse and keyboard on the floor







Who would have ever guessed that old Pentium 3 would be the gateway drug to my addiction.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> touche, i always go for the desk first because by the time i'm done with the desk, the chair should be in the room by then lol


this setup made me go out the same day to find some good chairs at staples. i pm'd him and he told me he got it from staples.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nice headphones you got there! I have the same! (250 Ohm version)
> By the way, feel free to use the Rig Builder to display your computer, instead of using it on your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nevermind I see you already have it, you can set on your profile settings to display it on the forum!


I'm wearing the same headphones right now... Except the 80ohm version!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'm wearing the same headphones right now... Except the 80ohm version!


They're awesome aren't they?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They're awesome aren't they?


Love 'em! Got them recently, along with a FiiO E11, and some Sony XB500's. It's great!


----------



## Deep1923

beyerdynamic are awesome . did buy it yesterday. ordered already dt 990 pro to compare it with the 770 pro. seems so be that open listeners are more suitable for gaming. cause of better spatial sound.


----------



## SunYear

Here's my desk. A simple setup, but mine ... jeje


----------



## LtStinger

Love that green case. That desk just needs some black paint man, it would bring coolness to the whole thing.


----------



## kyismaster

Enjoy.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*


What is this thing in the place of DVD-ROM with green numbers I keep seeing in people's builds? Something to do with audio or fans? Sorry for noob question


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> What is this thing in the place of DVD-ROM with green numbers I keep seeing in people's builds? Something to do with audio or fans? Sorry for noob question


It's a fan controller. You plug multiple fans (depending on the controller), and then control their speed with the knobs. Some are even touchscreen.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

TV for my PS2, a nonworking Hitachi CRT and whats left of my old P4 build.










The PC gaming side with my trusty self defense weapon, the potato cannon lol


----------



## supra_rz

small update for me. bad picture iphone 3g :S


----------



## kcuestag

You're room i s a big mess.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're room i s a big mess.


true got 2 clean stuff


----------



## mathelm

I disagree. The picture is a little grainy, and he has a little too much going on in a small space. But if you really look at it, everything's in it's place and fairly well organized...


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I disagree. The picture is a little grainy, and he has a little too much going on in a small space. But if you really look at it, everything's in it's place and fairly well organized...


+1


----------



## bckai




----------



## Hydroplane

I like your lamps and blinds bckai


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckai*


I really need to get one of those plastic things for my chair to roll on, but I can't find one for cheap enough. I don't see the point in paying full price for a brand new one when I'm just going to throw it on the floor and slowly destroy it. lol But it's getting really annoying getting stuck in the dents my wheels make on the carpet. lol


----------



## bckai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I really need to get one of those plastic things for my chair to roll on, but I can't find one for cheap enough. I don't see the point in paying full price for a brand new one when I'm just going to throw it on the floor and slowly destroy it. lol But it's getting really annoying getting stuck in the dents my wheels make on the carpet. lol


I got that one from Ikea. I think it was about $20. If you know someone with a Costco membership, they have one for 24.99 that is really good.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckai*


Where did you buy those "cat" lamps ( don't really know what to call them in english ).
There so cute *must have*


----------



## bckai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Where did you buy those "cat" lamps ( don't really know what to call them in english ).
> There so cute *must have*


Ikea Children's section!


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckai*
> 
> Ikea Children's section!


Ikea, thanks! ^^


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> What is this thing in the place of DVD-ROM with green numbers I keep seeing in people's builds? Something to do with audio or fans? Sorry for noob question


That is a Lamptron FC-5 4 channel fan controller. The LED's can be changed to a variety of different colors via jumpers.

Like mine


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> What is this thing in the place of DVD-ROM with green numbers I keep seeing in people's builds? Something to do with audio or fans? Sorry for noob question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Lamptron FC-5 4 channel fan controller. The LED's can be changed to a variety of different colors via jumpers.
> 
> Like mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That's a really nice fan controller, if I had any free 5.25" bays I might look in to it.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That is a Lamptron FC-5 4 channel fan controller. The LED's can be changed to a variety of different colors via jumpers.
> Like mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of those made by Scythe


----------



## Robilar

Runs 30w per channel and the build quality is far superior to anything Scythe puts out.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Runs 30w per channel and the build quality is far superior to anything Scythe puts out.


Why must all my bays be unusable


----------



## csm725

Love my NZXT Sentry Mesh


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Love my NZXT Sentry Mesh


That's what I have sitting on my shelf right now... With the front mesh painted red...


----------



## csm725

Solid FC that baby is.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Solid FC that baby is.


For sure, except my 4th channel is toast and always at 12 V


----------



## csm725

No matter.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> No matter.


Now every fan is silent and runs off molex and my Res/Pump take up my entire ODD bay.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Runs 30w per channel and the build quality is far superior to anything Scythe puts out.


I wish these were still available for purchase, I can't find a black one anywhere!!


----------



## lurker2501

just saw some on ebay


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwee*
> 
> First time posting in this section, but I've been browsing here for awhile for inspiration. Just got 'done' with my hobby room. Tried to keep it clean and open while still fitting all my junk in here.
> Best pic I could get with my camera phone. Would love any tips or suggestions for making it nicer.
> And I know the taxidermied coyote doesn't match the rest of the decor, but it creeps my wife out too much to put it in any other room.


Very nice my buddy has a VMNT its a nice guitar. Nice JVM aswell!


----------



## OC-Guru




----------



## Thierry19

Here is my humble set-up.
Been a long time lurker of this thread, so I am well aware that I can't compare to some of you guys








Still I am pretty satisfied with the way I have it now.
Sorry for the blurry quality, it was taken from my phone with a not-so-good lighting.


----------



## Fishinfan

Nice wall paper/screensaver.


----------



## Thierry19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Nice wall paper/screensaver.


Thanks! It's a wallpaper actually, found it pretty interesting as well








Though I rarely ever see my wallpapers, I like when they are original


----------



## Gwee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flack88*
> 
> Very nice my buddy has a VMNT its a nice guitar. Nice JVM aswell!


Ty for the compliment. But it's not a JVM. It's a 900 SL-X. One channel is all I want.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I use a 3.5" syth 4 chan controller on mine, I have my 5.25"s taken up with HDDs...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I use a 3.5" syth 4 chan controller on mine, I have my 5.25"s taken up with HDDs...


wouldn't it make more sense to put an HDD in the 3.5" slot and get a 5.25" bay fan controller? Or do you fit more than 1 HDD in 1 5.25" bay?


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> wouldn't it make more sense to put an HDD in the 3.5" slot and get a 5.25" bay fan controller? Or do you fit more than 1 HDD in 1 5.25" bay?


I have x2 2TB WD greens mounted in silicon silencers in my 5.25" bays. If I found a better controller I might be bothered to move them down one for get a little better air flow, but idk. it works for now. I put my SSD underneath my PSU.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*


I like this.

Also, how do you like those speakers? They're the Z5500s with better everythings, right?


----------



## Deep1923

you cant compare logitech with edifier. edifier is much more better in all. logitech is waste. edifier gives crystal clear sound since logitechs sound is dominated by bass and bass and bass .. no middle and high tones .. in association with titanium xfi a dream







.. ps. if wanted, the bass of edifiers s550 is monster and much more powerful as z5500s


----------



## tensionz

Sorry for the crappy pics, my iPhone along with my wall color really throws things off (the red is much more light with black swirls...looks real weird in these lol).









HDTV is also a 2nd monitor
































Custom mouse bungee lol (tac + red paper clip)


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> you cant compare logitech with edifier. edifier is much more better in all. logitech is waste. edifier gives crystal clear sound since logitechs sound is dominated by bass and bass and bass .. no middle and high tones .. in association with titanium xfi a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. ps. if wanted, the bass of edifiers s550 is monster and much more powerful as z5500s


Well it has the same amp and sound processing as the Z5500, just with better crossovers, drivers, and a sub that isn't made of boomy mess.

Glad to hear you like these!







If they were available in the US (and were better than 10% THD







) I'd pick up a set.


----------



## dean_8486

Here's mine!


----------



## itzhoovEr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Here's mine!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*






I like


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Here's mine!


What T.V is that? Mine just died, so now my new monitors are on hold







, Anyway I'm in the market for a new T.V & just fell in love with the one you have


----------



## jwolf24601

Well it took me two weeks but I finally finished going through this entire thread...backwards. Was a trip to watch people's setups devolve









I especially enjoy the older picture links that now show completely unrelated photos









Lots of great setups and I got several ideas I want to use after I move.


----------



## raptorxrx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> What T.V is that? Mine just died, so now my new monitors are on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Anyway I'm in the market for a new T.V & just fell in love with the one you have






Looks like a Samsung!


----------



## staryoshi

The things I would do for hardwood flooring... The next place I live will not be so carpeted.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The things I would do for hardwood flooring... The next place I live will not be so carpeted.


Pluses and minuses, unless you have radiant floor heating. And then there's the sound, basically cuts your usable stereo power in half because of the reverb.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Pluses and minuses, unless you have radiant floor heating. And then there's the sound, basically cuts your usable stereo power in half because of the reverb.


The advantages of hardwood far outweigh the disadvantages for me







Plus, with a little effort you can configure your audio systems such that reverb is not an issue (EG sound dampening material/platforms) I'm hardwood all the way!







When I build my dream house there will be very little carpeting to speak of.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bckai*


Dude...where did you get that desk?!









Nice setup, btw!


----------



## dean_8486

the tv is a Samsung D7000 series 46"


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> the tv is a Samsung D7000 series 46"


looks like the pn51d7000 or 8k, but i can't see the bezel clearly enough to tell for absolute.

it's got a skype camera though, how does that work for you?

edit:

can't tell the bezel color >.<

It could also be a UN40/46D6000


----------



## Darkpriest667

Here it is.









Desktop background courteous of Killermod1



Stuff I am still trying to sell.



book I am currently rereading


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMG It's Bob*
> 
> Dude...where did you get that desk?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup, btw!


I would guess Ikea, since I believe that's where the lamps are from







(I was there yesterday







)


----------



## outtamymind

i have the same garbage cans he has too, also bought from Ikea lol


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Here's mine!


nice room! what kind of speakers are those? And is that the Yamaha a-s2000? How are you liking it?


----------



## Badwrench

My current setup:


----------



## ironsurvivor

Here is mine:


----------



## bjgrenke

Picked up a set of Ikea Dioders today.



Price was a little steep but well worth the $40. Blue doesn't quite match the colour from my rig but it's not that big of an issue.

EDIT: Moved the strip shining at the ground up to behind the monitor so it shines directly towards me from the bottom behind the monitor. It shines right through and looks awesome.


----------



## staryoshi

I was at IKEA yesterday and nearly bought two Dioder kits. The girlfriend talked me out of spending $80 on 'em. She was right to do so, but I still want them :3 I might be getting them anyway...







I did pick up some Galant cable management trays though - one long and one short. (I have a Galant corner desk with an extension). I'll post pictures after I rebuild my PC and changing the layout beneath my desk. I need to assemble the letter tray I got, too. I <3 IKEA. I especially love the meatballs.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I was at IKEA yesterday and nearly bought two Dioder kits. The girlfriend talked me out of spending $80 on 'em. She was right to do so, but I still want them :3 I might be getting them anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did pick up some Galant cable management trays though - one long and one short. (I have a Galant corner desk with an extension). I'll post pictures after I rebuild my PC and changing the layout beneath my desk. I need to assemble the letter tray I got, too. I <3 IKEA. I especially love the meatballs.


At first I told myself there was no way I'm spending $40 on some LED strips. I received these as a gift but heck I don't mind the price any more. They're amazingly small and bright. The uses for these are endless


----------



## Stealth Pyros

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20119418/#

4 strips on sale for $30.


----------



## longroadtrip

Those are only the white...color are $39.99 on sale


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> At first I told myself there was no way I'm spending $40 on some LED strips. I received these as a gift but heck I don't mind the price any more. They're amazingly small and bright. The uses for these are endless


I loved the way they looked in the store. I'm 100% in for two next time I make it down there


----------



## ironsurvivor

I have some on my tv. I love them. I got the multi colored ones. Their awesome


----------



## bjgrenke

I wouldn't mind getting a set of the circular ones. I have a glass desk so it'd look pretty cool with them glowing up from underneath


----------



## lurker2501

My new poster arrived yesterday


From Drop Box


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hmm... I really need to move out and just go bat **** crazy on my setup... Right now my desk is to small to go dual monitors with my infinity primus 163's... and I also want a new desk so I can throw up my 42" above the dual monitors at the right height...


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> My new poster arrived yesterday
> 
> From Drop Box


MUST HAVE!!!!! that is awesome


----------



## Jodiuh

Mine is a bit messier, but it looks like Christmas.


















EDIT: Some of it's old stuff, but it looked incomplete and I wanted to remember it this way.


----------



## kcuestag

Nice!

May I ask of each of those speakers are sold separately?

I searched at online stores here in Germany and they are 199€, that's damn expensive, but I don't know if that includes 1 or 2 speakers.


----------



## pepejovi

If that's what your christmas looks like, you're a spoiled person.


----------



## Fullinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Mine is a bit messier, but it looks like Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Some of it's old stuff, but it looked incomplete and I wanted to remember it this way.


That looks a little better than Christmas! What headphones are those? I couldn't read the label on the box...


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullinator*
> 
> That looks a little better than Christmas! What headphones are those? I couldn't read the label on the box...


AKG brand, can't see the rest.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nice!
> May I ask of each of those speakers are sold separately?
> I searched at online stores here in Germany and they are 199€, that's damn expensive, but I don't know if that includes 1 or 2 speakers.


yup. 200 each. 400 for the pair.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Mine is a bit messier, but it looks like Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Some of it's old stuff, but it looked incomplete and I wanted to remember it this way.


I know what somebody did with their tax return.....


----------



## whocarez




----------



## OC-Guru




----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*


You need a case with a nice big side panel window to show off right there, looks good anyways though.


----------



## whocarez

Thats my next upgrade







and thanks!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice spot for your printer......


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nice spot for your printer......


If it were a combo scanner he could scan his johnson and not even need to leave his seat!


----------



## bckai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMG It's Bob*
> 
> Dude...where did you get that desk?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup, btw!


Built from parts bought at Ikea. The pieces are from the Vika Series.


----------



## slambam

Lair


----------



## AuraNova

slambam, I absolutely love your desk. It's also very clean and organized.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> Lair


That desk looks pure custom.Specially around the window.Did you make it yourself?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> If it were a combo scanner he could scan his johnson and not even need to leave his seat!


That really would be an all in one printer....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> Lair


I feel like I've been there before...super familiar. You aren't a retired employee from Boeing are you?


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Just put my new desk in today, Yay for crappy cell phone pictures xD


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yup. 200 each. 400 for the pair.


Whenever I've bought speakers I have always assumed that they would come in factory matched pair. I guess things change, but I would never consider buying speakers that weren't a matched pair


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

It's been a while. Here's my setup.


----------



## Captain318

Nice


----------



## deafboy

Very nice!


----------



## staryoshi

Yay, a fellow dual monitor user!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Whenever I've bought speakers I have always assumed that they would come in factory matched pair. I guess things change, but I would never consider buying speakers that weren't a matched pair


High end speakers don't come in pairs. The studio monitors that you see online that come in pairs are the lower end. Start climbing up and you will see the price continue to rise, but also notice that it becomes for one speaker.


----------



## slambam

I did not build it myself. All credit goes to Hewitt Cabinets in Tacoma, Washington.
I am not retired Boeing, just a proud Seattleite.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

My room at my dad's house, please don't judge me because om my ~ 150 cola cans. 









sorry the crappy photo, no tripod available.


At my mom's old apartment, miss this room so much, was so tidy and everything.







My room at her house it's just a mess, moving boxes everywhere.



Will post a photo later from that room.


----------



## raptorxrx

I love how you have your 5.25 bay as a holder.

^


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> I did not build it myself. All credit goes to Hewitt Cabinets in Tacoma, Washington.
> I am not retired Boeing, just a proud Seattleite.


Hmm, maybe it was just the same company. lol.

Nice to see another local on here though. Great setup


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> I did not build it myself. All credit goes to Hewitt Cabinets in Tacoma, Washington.
> I am not retired Boeing, just a proud Seattleite.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have to say, that is one of the most relaxing rooms I've ever seen.... Assuming there's a good lock on that door.....









Do you remember the name of the paint color?


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Speakers?
and where can I get one of those pads behind ur keyboard, I really need to get one I think, my desk kills my arms after a while.


----------



## Heff04

This is my work in progress. It has had 3 drastic changes in the past 6 months. It's about time to do it again.










MMMMMmmm Cables. My next project is to clean up those WIRES!


----------



## slambam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I have to say, that is one of the most relaxing rooms I've ever seen.... Assuming there's a good lock on that door.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember the name of the paint color?


Thanks, I find it relaxing, as well. Sorry, the paint came with the house, so I don't know its name.


----------



## MoMann

Spoiler: Warning: Picture!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> This is my work in progress. It has had 3 drastic changes in the past 6 months. It's about time to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMmmm Cables. My next project is to clean up those WIRES!






How do you like the razer vespula?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Next up, a new desk and an extreme cable management.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> I did not build it myself. All credit goes to Hewitt Cabinets in Tacoma, Washington.
> I am not retired Boeing, just a proud Seattleite.


Geez, that just looks so cozy.

I need to redo my computer room so that it looks cozy.


----------



## Heff04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> How do you like the razer vespula?


I like it a lot. I was looking for a good mouse pad with a nice rubber pad for my wrist and this fit the bill. the surface of the mousepad has two different sides and I actually find myself switching it back and forth depending on the games I play. Razer makes some good stuff imo


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> This is my work in progress. It has had 3 drastic changes in the past 6 months. It's about time to do it again.


OMG! Don't panic.... But there is a HUGE B on your wall!


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> I like it a lot. I was looking for a good mouse pad with a nice rubber pad for my wrist and this fit the bill. the surface of the mousepad has two different sides and I actually find myself switching it back and forth depending on the games I play. Razer makes some good stuff imo


Could you use this without the wrist pad? Im thinking about buying this.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> OMG! Don't panic.... But there is a HUGE B on your wall!


shhhhh... not so loud.... it may here us.....


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slambam*
> 
> Lair


That chair looks almost like an exact replica of the chair I used to use. I have been searching for ages for that same chair.

Do you remember the name of your chair or the company who makes it?

I love that design.

Here is a picture of the chair I used to own


----------



## chmodlabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> OMG! Don't panic.... But there is a HUGE B on your wall!


Lol xbox.
- chmodlabs


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> That chair looks almost like an exact replica of the chair I used to use. I have been searching for ages for that same chair.
> Do you remember the name of your chair or the company who makes it?
> I love that design.
> Here is a picture of the chair I used to own
> [IM ]http://i43.tinypic.com/96f2p3.jpg[/IMG]


This could be close

http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/chairs/product-prod2480014?freeText=Fuego&csRedirectSearchString=Fuego&csRedirectSearchResultCount=1&csSearchTag=true&_requestid=1142577

It's called the Fuego


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Stumbled across this thread, though I would share mine but don't blame me for the useless pictures, im no photographer







' And off-topic, can someone PLEASE explain to me why I cannot use any mouse other than this crappy $5 dollar mouse?








I have tried hundreds of mice but I keep comming back to this one -_-
And yes, you did catch me just before I ate my noms

























Before you all freak out, no its not a Mac
















See? I told you

































Laptop Dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 and So far im loving Linux (yeh I know its not "true" linux but I like it







)
No window, no lights I even took to cutting the LED's out the fans - I really don't like lights, I like to keep it simple and real









EDIT: wow didn't see how dusty that chassis is


----------



## Selquist979

Here is my setup. messy. and the cage in the one pic is of one of our Leopard Geckos(she was not happy when her sheet was removed to take these pics).


----------



## kcuestag

Very nice desk and computer!


----------



## Heff04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> OMG! Don't panic.... But there is a HUGE B on your wall!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Could you use this without the wrist pad? Im thinking about buying this.


Yeah they have pieces of rubber at each corner to grab the desk if you're not using the pad


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*


Link to that wallpaper please, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raptorxrx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*





Link to that wallpaper please, would be greatly appreciated.









http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4e/4e7b9c5e_nvidiawallpaper2bytyetr.jpeg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224462/ocn-wallpapers-in-1920x1080-hd/160

That exact one is MIA currently... I bet if you PM Killermod he'd send it to you though.


----------



## alansg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*


that's a mouse or transformer ?


----------



## pepejovi

^ Looks like a R.A.T 9 or similar.


----------



## WaRTaco

the life of a college student


----------



## MoMann

Spoiler: Warning: Picture!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heff04*
> 
> Yeah they have pieces of rubber at each corner to grab the desk if you're not using the pad






Niceee I cant wait to get it!


----------



## StickieStuff

Been lurking around this thread the past few days. Decided to register and share my room as well.

Used to be



Current -


----------



## Draven

@StickyStuff I use to have that X Blade case....as a matter of face it's still in my garage but empty


----------



## tK FuRY

Just got a new desk


----------



## CRosko42

Crappy phone pictures, but I just got my new desk from ikea yesterday. Loving the new workspace, spent the morning moving everything over nad dsoing some cable management. When I bought the 27inch ips from korea it dwarfed the rest of my desk and basically forced an upgrade.


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Crappy phone pictures, but I just got my new desk from ikea yesterday. Loving the new workspace, spent the morning moving everything over nad dsoing some cable management. When I bought the 27inch ips from korea it dwarfed the rest of my desk and basically forced an upgrade.


Hard to get a perspective on this now, until you look how tiny the headset and mouse are









Looks great, love the cable managment


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Hard to get a perspective on this now, until you look how tiny the headset and mouse are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, love the cable managment


Yeah its crazy, I wish I took a picture with my old desk when I had no space at all and it was all cramped. It's like night and day trying to do work with the new desk.

And thank you.


----------



## kdrxone

A bit messy at the time taken, also didnt dust for a few days


----------



## bxrdj

Hello, all. I'm new here, been lurking for years. Here are two versions of my setup, the blue/red ones were before I moved and the first two is the current look.


----------



## MoMann

Spoiler: Warning: Picture!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Hello, all. I'm new here, been lurking for years. Here are two versions of my setup, the blue/red ones were before I moved and the first two is the current look.






OMGGG I LOVEEE THE LED's I have to get some! how much did you spend?


----------



## bxrdj

If you are in the states, LOWES sells the LED packs in their lighing section - they come with 5 strips with a controller and they are around 45$ each. I have three connected so 15 strips.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Hello, all. I'm new here, been lurking for years. Here are two versions of my setup, the blue/red ones were before I moved and the first two is the current look.


Dang this is sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## AuraNova

bxrdj, that set up is epic. Ikea furniture, correct?

Slightly off topic: out of curiosity, if you have vinyl, where's the turntable?


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> If you are in the states, LOWES sells the LED packs in their lighing section - they come with 5 strips with a controller and they are around 45$ each. I have three connected so 15 strips.


Could you post a picture where you have them?


----------



## bxrdj

http://www.lowes.com/pd_696-24994-HTP904E_0__?productId=3316942&Ntt=led+color&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dled%2Bcolor&facetInfo=

thats the lights

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994063

thats the arm used for the 30" dell


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> bxrdj, that set up is epic. Ikea furniture, correct?
> Slightly off topic: out of curiosity, if you have vinyl, where's the turntable?


I toned down my original setup (when it was focused on djing years ago) to a more studio oriented MIDI setup. I could never get rid of my vinyl, so for now, or until I invest in a turntable I like again, they are just for the looks


----------



## bxrdj

any yup, mostly IKEA


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I toned down my original setup (when it was focused on djing years ago) to a more studio oriented MIDI setup. I could never get rid of my vinyl, so for now, or until I invest in a turntable I like again, they are just for the looks


The love for vinyl never dies.







Good luck in finding a turntable.

I like how you have a studio base for your set up. What programs do you use for recording and editing?


----------



## bxrdj

Pretty Much Cubase with a very wide range of VSTI's I've been collecting for years. I will post pics of my System later I did a lot of work on it to make it run everything flawlessly. I really feel like MIDI/VSTI is the future. No need for a big studio anymore ///


----------



## Heff04

Nice setup Bxrdj.. makes me want to redo mine lol


----------



## deafboy

Very nice.


----------



## fonzye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are motherboards on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig.


I love your room!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> May I ask of each of those speakers are sold separately?
> 
> I searched at online stores here in Germany and they are 199€, that's damn expensive, but I don't know if that includes 1 or 2 speakers.


Thank you! They are. That's the right price.

I started w/ some Klipsch 4.1's about 8 yrs ago. 6 yrs ago, I tried some M-Audio DX2's? They were $150 @ Compusa. After a year, I went back to the Klipsch's because I couldn't stand the size of the M-Audio's creeping up on me! IMO, they were too narrow sounding w/ the sweet spot and lacked any sort of enjoyable low end. 1 yr ago, I went through a headphone only phase and sold the Klipsch's. 2 months ago, I picked up some Creative T40 Series II's. They were horrible. Swapped those w/ M-Audio's AV40's. Thus far, these were easily the most accurate, yet lacked low end. Worse, they really suffered w/ dialogue and anything w/ low end. Also, they're sweet spot was still too narrow.

At this point I was considering Swan M200's, M50w's, and Rokit RP5's. I REALLY liked the front controls of the Swan's and especially the size of the M50w's! I could have my desk back! But in the end, 30 minutes in a Guitar Center w/ the RP6's were all I needed. The sounded bigger than the RP5's. The test track that sold me was Derezzed off Daft Punk's Tron album. When the bass line comes back in the middle of the song, nothing else suffers. I could still hear all the other details. The RP5's would sort of fade them away while giving a slightly sloppier low end. Even better, they were on sale for $170 a piece.

They now sit on Auralex Mopads on TV tray's plugged into a surge protector and I control the volume easily enough through my keyboard. The sound quality more than makes up for any inconveniences...like bumping my head on the table when turning them on.







These are deadly accurate speakers and I'm very very happy w/ them. If anyone reading this knows or has heard something better, please keep your trap shut.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullinator*
> 
> That looks a little better than Christmas! What headphones are those? I couldn't read the label on the box...


In truth, it's more than Christmas. But it looked better w/ everything together.









They're AKG Q701's. After owning the Rokits for a couple weeks, the Sennheiser HD580's and Beyerdynamic DT770-250's sort of lost their magic. I needed something more accurate, detailed, and as one head-fier put it, "less boring, more alive." The box up and to the right's a Little Dot MKIII tube amp that's used to power them. They're easily the best gaming headphones I've ever heard w/ a super large soundstage and very accurate positioning. They do need a bit of break in time to tighten up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> OMG! Don't panic.... But there is a HUGE B on your wall!


ROFL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> Just got a new desk


I LIKE THIS! What is it and where did you get it?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Hello, all. I'm new here, been lurking for years. Here are two versions of my setup, the blue/red ones were before I moved and the first two is the current look.


bxrdj good job there with ergotrons and the lighting. my setup is similar to that but your lighting makes yours so much better.

i'm not selling my m5g's.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I LIKE THIS! What is it and where did you get it?


Thanks, it's the 59" IKEA VIKA AMON )http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80071164/#/10071172) with the boxed legs (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10115519/).

Best of all is, it was only about $100









Very sturdy and it's 30" deep so it gives me plenty of space between my eye balls and the screen lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> That chair looks almost like an exact replica of the chair I used to use. I have been searching for ages for that same chair.
> Do you remember the name of your chair or the company who makes it?
> I love that design.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be close
> 
> http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/chairs/product-prod2480014?freeText=Fuego&csRedirectSearchString=Fuego&csRedirectSearchResultCount=1&csSearchTag=true&_requestid=1142577
> 
> It's called the Fuego
Click to expand...

I like this chair! How do you guys like it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> Thanks, it's the 59" IKEA VIKA AMON )http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80071164/#/10071172) with the boxed legs (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10115519/).
> 
> Best of all is, it was only about $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sturdy and it's 30" deep so it gives me plenty of space between my eye balls and the screen lol.


So close! My current table is one of those plastic resin fold outs. The legs are on the side, it's 30" wide, and 72" long...that might be the deal killer as I barely have enough space as it is!

Edit: Aaargh! They make one w/ a 78" wingspan! But only a 24" width!


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So close! My current table is one of those plastic resin fold outs. The legs are on the side, it's 30" wide, and 72" long...that might be the deal killer as I barely have enough space as it is!


They make a 79" one I believe, but it's not as deep.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> Thanks, it's the 59" IKEA VIKA AMON )http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80071164/#/10071172) with the boxed legs (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10115519/).
> Best of all is, it was only about $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sturdy and it's 30" deep so it gives me plenty of space between my eye balls and the screen lol.


I happen to like the VIKA series better than the GALANT. I've been thinking of getting a VIKA set up eventually.


----------



## bxrdj

I have to say that I have been looking for a thread like this for a long time ( not sure how I missed it here) ... I am really into building PC's, but my main hobby is the whole package, meaning the whole room ... I am planning some major changes/upgrades coming up in the next few months so expect some fun updates


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> They make a 79" one I believe, but it's not as deep.


Yeah, I saw that.







I'll check out the 59" eventually. I've been looking for a wide, sturdy desk that won't break the bank for a LONG time and that looks perfect, except that it's smaller than what I have. The big issue will be the Rokit RP6G2 giant speakers...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I happen to like the VIKA series better than the GALANT. I've been thinking of getting a VIKA set up eventually.


Same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I have to say that I have been looking for a thread like this for a long time ( not sure how I missed it here) ... I am really into building PC's, but my main hobby is the whole package, meaning the whole room ... I am planning some major changes/upgrades coming up in the next few months so expect some fun updates


I like the way you think!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Hello, all. I'm new here, been lurking for years. Here are two versions of my setup, the blue/red ones were before I moved and the first two is the current look.


what Keyboard is that?


----------



## xl davie lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[xPt]FLuX*
> 
> Stumbled across this thread, though I would share mine but don't blame me for the useless pictures, im no photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' And off-topic, can someone PLEASE explain to me why I cannot use any mouse other than this crappy $5 dollar mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried hundreds of mice but I keep comming back to this one -_-
> And yes, you did catch me just before I ate my noms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you all freak out, no its not a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? I told you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop Dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 and So far im loving Linux (yeh I know its not "true" linux but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> No window, no lights I even took to cutting the LED's out the fans - I really don't like lights, I like to keep it simple and real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow didn't see how dusty that chassis is


Hey Flux, I was wondering what model is that Samsung TV you got there, thanks much appreciated. Clean set up by the way.


----------



## tK FuRY

put your monitors on stands next to the desk? if possible?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StickieStuff*
> 
> Been lurking around this thread the past few days. Decided to register and share my room as well.
> Used to be
> 
> Current -


Does anyone know what that game is on his screen?


----------



## MoMann

Spoiler: Warning: Picture!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Does anyone know what that game is on his screen?





I would say diablo 3


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what Keyboard is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*


Microsoft Sidewinder X6 I believe. It's a great keyboard, I love mine!

And that lighting looks great bxrdj!


----------



## staryoshi

Sidewinder love! I have the X4 - Great keyboard.


----------



## outtamymind

this is the progression of my computer desk over the years.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> this is the progression of my computer desk over the years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's a real nice ending. if i ever posted mine the first few pictures would be


----------



## outtamymind

thanks ^^ when i move in a few weeks i'll be doing a lot of cable management with all the power cables and such. and the walls will look much better as well.


----------



## iiDRUMCOREii

Spoiler: Warning: Lot of Pictures





lol my cat is over level 9000







This is my tinkering area

Yes those are christmas lights ^_^



Stereo equipment all of its Pioneer and from the 80's, but still kicks ass


----------



## outtamymind

damn dude, man cave to a whole new level...literally looks like a cave....i love it


----------



## ironsurvivor

^^ Best setup yet. Awesome man cave. Thats my favorite so far!


----------



## kamikaze_

Note: right click, view image (full resolution view)


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiDRUMCOREii*
> 
> 
> Stereo equipment all of its Pioneer and from the 80's, but still kicks ass


mmmm, delicious vintage Pioneer...

Not quite true silver era, but those are still built like tanks. I have a Pioneer preamp from 1981 that still delivers.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: right click, view image (full resolution view)


O.O Gimme gimme


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> O.O Gimme gimme












Forgot to include this picture.









First gaming PC on left side.
Intel Core 2 Extreme Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Zalman CNPS9700NT cooler
OCZ Vertex 2 80GB SSD + WD Black 500GB
XFX nForce 750I SLI
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ (DOA stock cooler)
Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR2
Raidmax Hybrid 2 730W

Old PC I used to always play nothing but Quake 3 on.
Intel Pentium 4 HT @ 3.06GHz
Stock cooler
Seagate 160GB IDE
ECS P4M800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9200/9250 128MB DDR1
x2 Corsair 512MB DDR1 RAM
Raidmax 420W


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I have to say that I have been looking for a thread like this for a long time ( not sure how I missed it here) ... I am really into building PC's, but my main hobby is the whole package, meaning the whole room ... *I am planning some major changes/upgrades coming up* in the next few months so expect some fun updates


Join the club. I think that apples to all of us here...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: *right click, view image* (full resolution view)


What "receiver" ( I assume that's what it is) is that? Very cool looking....









*If you'd upload them to this site, we could left click them instead, plus they'll still be here a month from now....

*


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What "receiver" ( I assume that's what it is) is that? Very cool looking....


PYLE PD3000A


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Crappy phone pictures, but I just got my new desk from ikea yesterday. Loving the new workspace, spent the morning moving everything over nad dsoing some cable management. When I bought the 27inch ips from korea it dwarfed the rest of my desk and basically forced an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you enjoying the desk? I'm loving mine!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> How are you enjoying the desk? I'm loving mine!


You didn't ask me, but I take any chance I can to champion the IKEA Galant. It's an awesome desk, woo! One should invest in the T-legs though, then you level up.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> You didn't ask me, but I take any chance I can to champion the IKEA Galant. It's an awesome desk, woo! One should invest in the T-legs though, then you level up.


Are the T-Legs that much better? I might have to upgrade to T-Legs when I move (August) if they are.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> How are you enjoying the desk? I'm loving mine!


Same here!

My overall best purchases of the last couple years in terms of daily enjoyment rank: 1) Catleap, 2) Xonar STX, 3) Gallant.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Are the T-Legs that much better? I might have to upgrade to T-Legs when I move (August) if they are.


I'm wondering the same thing, I went with the A legs because I prefer the overall look of the desk with those legs.


----------



## staryoshi

The primary advantages are that they are height-adjustable and they take up less "vertical" space. I also think they look better, personally, but that's just me.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The primary advantages are that they are height-adjustable and they take up less "vertical" space. I also think they look better, personally, but that's just me.


. The a legs are height adjustable as well, the verticle space issue is valid though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> You didn't ask me, but I take any chance I can to champion the IKEA Galant. It's an awesome desk, woo! One should invest in the T-legs though, then you level up.


I checked out the Vika and it seemed a bit less "awesome." Almost like hollow wood. The Galant felt much more substantial and the desk's larger too. I went w/ the A-Legs as they looked more supportive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Are the T-Legs that much better? I might have to upgrade to T-Legs when I move (August) if they are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing, I went with the A legs because I prefer the overall look of the desk with those legs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The primary advantages are that they are height-adjustable and they take up less "vertical" space. I also think they look better, personally, but that's just me.


They do look better. Are they as supportive? One of my A-Legs busted and it's barely holding on. Adjusting them @ four points really sucks. How do the T-Legs adjust? Also, I have an arrangement rightnow that would require the pc to be 1/2 in and 1/2 out of the table...see pic:

I have about 1.5 inches of clearance available...how tall are those T-Legs...guess I can check Ikea's site.









Here's the whole setup. Everything's in sig, cept for the chair. It's a Tempur-Pedic TP8000 from Staples. I have one of their pillows and it's fantastic...so is the chair. Back support is wonderful and there's 4 levers for adjustment and 1 for tension. It lacks a headrest however and that may end up being a deal killer. I would really like to use the chair for "Batman/Dirt 3 gaming, movie watching, and music listening." Anyone know of something as comfortable but w/ a headrest? Preferably @ a local store? I'm in PHX, so there should be some options...









Edit: Just checked, they don't really list the height of the bottom part of the T-Leg. Would you mind measuring that for me? They look MUCH easier to adjust too! My only concern is the stability.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Foot rest under the desk, great idea


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Are we identical by any chance? I have that same coffee table, same table top? I guess legs too and we have the same foot rest under the table.. The same type of footrest..

On topic:

I just upgraded my whole desk/space


----------



## Evil Penguin

My room is kinda bland, but I'm working on it:


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Foot rest under the desk, great idea


It's too short w/ my new chair. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> *snip*


I like your window up top! And of course the huge ceiling. Bet your room doesn't heat up too bad when the gaming gets going, huh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> My room is kinda bland...


Bland can be good, chill, relaxed.


----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Foot rest under the desk, great idea


I'd love a foot rest. Shame one wont fit under my desk







. From the time I've read two pages on here, My feet have ended up on the desk -__-


----------



## Jodiuh

There's always a way!


----------



## Hentsu2nd

Here is picture of my desk, nothing special.



what a cable mess under the desk.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> I'd love a foot rest. Shame one wont fit under my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . From the time I've read two pages on here, My feet have ended up on the desk -__-


use a sub. theyre not as comfortable since theyre not padded, but they are usually a good height and take up less space than an actual rest.


----------



## Jodiuh

A sub?


----------



## Thierry19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Are we identical by any chance? I have that same coffee table, same table top? I guess legs too and we have the same foot rest under the table.. The same type of footrest..
> On topic:
> I just upgraded my whole desk/space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Loving the LED back light.
Very clean set-up too. I had the same keyboard and mouse before I switched to a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> A sub?


subwoofer, a smaller, bottommounted one.. the sidemounted ones in some home theater systems are a bit too tall.


----------



## axipher

My sub has a towel folded up sitting on top of it so I can use it as a comfortable foot rest


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> --snippetysnipsnip--


i love the blue details in the case


----------



## Evenger14

I've no idea where I'm going to put the Microwave I'm getting for free.. No room left in my room.. Gah I haven't gotten anything new to show off for awhile. I feel so left out. But man you guys all have some awesome setups!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> use a sub. theyre not as comfortable since theyre not padded, but they are usually a good height and take up less space than an actual rest.


That's what I do!


----------



## raptorxrx

I use my sub for a foot rest all the time... Oh wait I am right now!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I use my sub for a foot rest all the time... Oh wait I am right now!


You guys and you're fancy sound systems. I have my speaker monitors or my Skullcandys.







I'd love to get a 7.1 surround sound system, but i cannot afford it. Also, would the sub being on carpet effect it any?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> You guys and you're fancy sound systems. I have my speaker monitors or my Skullcandys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get a 7.1 surround sound system, but i cannot afford it. Also, would the sub being on carpet effect it any?


Nah it shouldn't be affected by anything especially since mine has feet.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nah it shouldn't be affected by anything especially since mine has feet.


Okay cool, I doubt I'll get one soon but it's good to know in case I do.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Okay cool, I doubt I'll get one soon but it's good to know in case I do.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> i love the blue details in the case


thanks


----------



## Ghooble

I swear you change parts more than I change pants..


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> You guys and you're fancy sound systems. I have my speaker monitors or my Skullcandys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get a 7.1 surround sound system, but i cannot afford it. Also, would the sub being on carpet effect it any?


Mines not fancy!







Cheapest Logitech 5.1... I use my headphones more often than not though. My sub is on a cow skin rug, and it doesn't make a difference to my ear. Of course YMMV on that.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Mines not fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest Logitech 5.1... I use my headphones more often than not though. My sub is on a cow skin rug, and it doesn't make a difference to my ear. Of course YMMV on that.


Well, I'm afraid if I got a surround sound system I wouldn't be able to get the full experience out of it from people telling me tot urn it down..







Also my room is large I have no idea where I'd mount the speakers..






Sorry for the video, I had to reinstall windows and forgot to backup my pictures..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I swear you change parts more than I change pants..


yummy


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well, I'm afraid if I got a surround sound system I wouldn't be able to get the full experience out of it from people telling me tot urn it down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my room is large I have no idea where I'd mount the speakers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the video, I had to reinstall windows and forgot to backup my pictures..


Nice room! I love it


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Nice room! I love it


Thanks! Pretty sweet for a 15 y/o, eh?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yummy


Fine, I'll change it just for you. You change hardware as much as Mario saves Peach, Link saves Zelda, Glados calls Chell fat, and Ryu uses a Hadoken.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> You guys and you're fancy sound systems. I have my speaker monitors or my Skullcandys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get a 7.1 surround sound system, but i cannot afford it. Also, would the sub being on carpet effect it any?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well, I'm afraid if I got a surround sound system I wouldn't be able to get the full experience out of it from people telling me tot urn it down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my room is large I have no idea where I'd mount the speakers..


you don't have to go surround to get a sub, a regular 2.1 can be had for $20-50, also, you can always mix 5.1 and 2.1 for 7. surround for a bit over $100.
mount your speakers? put em on the floor. or i guess get speaker stands.


----------



## Jester435

This is where all the work gets done! I am not big on cable Management due to moving things around constantly.








HP 8600 Plus (Printer is BOSS!) touch screen and Air Print








Apple makes great everything except computers..
















My Gaming Rig








55" LG PLasma, Sony Soundbar 2.1, PS3 Slim 120gb, Xbox 360 MW2 Special Edition


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ...subwoofer...


Lol, duh!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My sub has a towel folded up sitting on top of it so I can use it as a comfortable foot rest


Smart!

Samsung S23A950D gave me headaches and I got tired of the Rokits (lack of easy on/off/volume controls, MASSIVE desk space, but worst of all the hiss that I can now hear w/ a quieter case).

You know what? I'm fine w/ the Logitech Z-623's too. They're smaller, easier to control, and sound fine for background. Since getting the Q701's, I go to those first for listening anyway. SO much happier w/ the space I've freed up!

I had to use tv trays to hold the speakers and they really were an eye sore. :/









I'M FREEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Thanks! Pretty sweet for a 15 y/o, eh?


Yeah, I wish mine looked like that.. lol.


----------



## pepejovi

How do you guys get your headphone cables out of the way? My headphones have a 3.5M cable while my audio output is like 0.5m away from my head


----------



## csm725

Zip ties.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Zip ties.


What do you do with these zip ties, then? do you loop the cable or something and then tie it?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Yeah, I wish mine looked like that.. lol.


Been collecting stuff for it since I was 12 or so, like that stereo. I wish I had the cash for a Eyefinity setup, but I'm poor right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How do you guys get your headphone cables out of the way? My headphones have a 3.5M cable while my audio output is like 0.5m away from my head


Mine goes between my KB and mouse, doesn't get in my way.


----------



## rdasch3

my headp[hone wires go under my case and when i sit in my chair it goes behind the armwrest. with it setup like that there is just enough length to sit at my side without bothering me and it is just the right length. If I can figure out why my phone isn't being recognized by my computer, I will upload the pictures I took last night. I think it had something to do with the launcher I had installed, so I will try again today.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

>2012, not using Wi-Fi to grab media off devices capable of doing so.


----------



## rdasch3

Well, I could just email it to myself, but I do not pay for the tethering service. Its rather pointless to me, other than getting pictures real quick, the connection to the internet probably blows. My phone internet blows as it is. I pay my dad for my cell phone service and we pay 10 dollars extra for 4g, and it isn't even picked up in most places. I keep trying to tell him to call them and get them to take that charge off haha. He wont.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Well, I could just email it to myself, but I do not pay for the tethering service. Its rather pointless to me, other than getting pictures real quick, the connection to the internet probably blows. My phone internet blows as it is. I pay my dad for my cell phone service and we pay 10 dollars extra for 4g, and it isn't even picked up in most places. I keep trying to tell him to call them and get them to take that charge off haha. He wont.


Eh? I think you're misunderstanding what the tethering plan is and what I was saying.

Tethering = Using your phone's existing data connection (3G/4G) to host a Wi-Fi connection that you can connect to with any Wi-Fi device. You can basically feed your laptop Wi-Fi anywhere you are as long as you have good 3G/4G signal. It's pretty ridiculous to pay for a tethering plan as you already pay for the data and it is not being used any differently. Typically, if you root your Android phone you'll get free tethering. Tethering doesn't give you the ability to e-mail yourself photos, you can already do that with 3G/4G.

What I was saying was you can connect your home's Wi-Fi router (I'm assuming you have one of course) with your phone and move files between your phone and computer with ease. No cables, no phone drivers needed (phone drivers are really annoying at times).


----------



## rdasch3

I know what tethering is. I think we were just misunderstanding each other. I generally don't bother connecting my phone to my router as I barely Need anything off of it. It is just as easy to simply plug it in quickly.

Of course if I did connect it to my wireless router, I am assuming I would need file sharing and detection of other devices enabled on my desktop, which I don't like to do.


----------



## bxrdj

I am about to do some major changes in my setup. I just ordered a new Modulare PSU which will make the inside of my pc finally done and I will lift it up to a visible area from the desk. Taking the two 24 inch monitors off the single dual arm and placing them apart one on each side and the 30 inch stays in the middle. This way I can mess around with Surround gaming etc ...

Anyone know a good way for this to actually work properly ... 24 x 30 x 24 for gaming?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I am about to do some major changes in my setup. I just ordered a new Modulare PSU which will make the inside of my pc finally done and I will lift it up to a visible area from the desk. Taking the two 24 inch monitors off the single dual arm and placing them apart one on each side and the 30 inch stays in the middle. This way I can mess around with Surround gaming etc ...
> Anyone know a good way for this to actually work properly ... 24 x 30 x 24 for gaming?


Take the time to go to your profile here and enter the info on your setup. But being that you said surround gaming, I assume you have a sli setup, so I can't help you there. But I can tell you that it will never be perfect with mismatched monitors ( mine is 20" 27" 20") But so long as they can be set to the same dpi (ie. 1920x1080), most games will play just fine, and with a 30" center monitor, I don't think you'll be looking at the side monitors too much anyways....


----------



## bxrdj

will do, I'm somewhat new around here. I'm just doing the final touches on my rig and should be able to post everything early next week.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Well, I could just email it to myself, but I do not pay for the tethering service. Its rather pointless to me, other than getting pictures real quick, the connection to the internet probably blows. My phone internet blows as it is. I pay my dad for my cell phone service and we pay 10 dollars extra for 4g, and it isn't even picked up in most places. I keep trying to tell him to call them and get them to take that charge off haha. He wont.


I use Easy Tether.







I'm on sprint, (HTC EVO 4G) and with 3 bars 3G I can get a 1.5Mb/s connection on my computer which is fast compared to my .4Mb/s home internet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Take the time to go to your profile here and enter the info on your setup. But being that you said surround gaming, I assume you have a sli setup, so I can't help you there. But I can tell you that it will never be perfect with mismatched monitors ( mine is 20" 27" 20") But so long as they can be set to the same dpi (ie. 1920x1080), most games will play just fine, and with a 30" center monitor, I don't think you'll be looking at the side monitors too much anyways....


I was considering getting a third monitor, but I'd have to put something under the HP (19.5") to get it to match bezels with my Hanspree (20"). I hate having mismatched monitors, but one came with my old store bought HP, and the other I got for like $80 on EBay.









Also got my free microwave today. but it's not going in my room since I have no room for it. It looks like it's from the 80's or somethin.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> will do, I'm somewhat new around here. I'm just doing the final touches on my rig and should be able to post everything early next week.


where is the WIP pics? Don't be a tease now....


----------



## bxrdj

I'm picky on my pictures ... all missing parts are on their way and I should be able to assemble on monday


----------



## Evenger14

Got the old microwave from work. Was dirty and gross, cleaned it up.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Got the old microwave from work. Was dirty and gross, cleaned it up.


I had the same one that I got for free a few years ago. Filthy as can be. It met the fate of 1lb of thermite after a couple years of use.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I had the same one that I got for free a few years ago. Filthy as can be. It met the fate of 1lb of thermite after a couple years of use.


Well, I'm too cheap to buy a new one, and my workplace got a new one so I asked if I could have this one. Now all I need is a mini fridge.







This microwave is quite, too. Unlike the one in the kitchen. Plus it's the only new (to me) thing I've gotten for my room for several months. I felt left out on this thread.







Gonna ask for a third monitor maybe for my Birthday next month, gonna try some Eyefinity.


----------



## DCSRM

Couldnt figure out where to post this (there are two threads!)

before:


after:






Just got the desk from staples, they were clearing out. $70! Also picked up a second monitor. The power supply was shot, but a few burned fingers later I replaced some caps and we are good to go. Forgot the dvi cable, so now I wait for amazon









Let me know what you think!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Couldnt figure out where to post this (there are two threads!)
> before:
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> Just got the desk from staples, they were clearing out. $70! Also picked up a second monitor. The power supply was shot, but a few burned fingers later I replaced some caps and we are good to go. Forgot the dvi cable, so now I wait for amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I am not a big fan of putting Printers on the floor. but then again I only buy really nice HP Printers..

Great setup tho! I love L Shaped Desk and the built in Monitor Riser shelf!

looks like alot of work gets done there!


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am not a big fan of putting Printers on the floor. but then again I only buy really nice HP Printers..
> Great setup tho! I love L Shaped Desk and the built in Monitor Riser shelf!
> looks like alot of work gets done there!


thanks! Yeah, the printer is a piece, so I am not too concerned about it. I do most of my printing at the office I intern at, so I dont worry about it.

Whats weird is that the keyboard tray is on the other side of the desk. I decided to use it as a drawer and put the monitors on the shelf.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> thanks! Yeah, the printer is a piece, so I am not too concerned about it. I do most of my printing at the office I intern at, so I dont worry about it.
> Whats weird is that the keyboard tray is on the other side of the desk. I decided to use it as a drawer and put the monitors on the shelf.


I hear you man! I work for a commercial real estate company and we have our own graphics and imaging department. We have like 50K in printers easily! haha! I love printing high resolution pictures at work. We actually had a guy accidentally print a picture of his hunting dog on our huge printer, so the image was like 4ft by 4ft. It was priceless!

Good use of space on that keyboard tray. I personally hate keyboard trays, but you did a god job using that space.

great setup! just need some bigger monitors!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Whats weird is that the keyboard tray is on the other side of the desk. I decided to use it as a drawer and put the monitors on the shelf.


That keyboard tray just screwed in to the bottom of the desk? I would think you could just move it if it mattered much, although I expect it doesn't matter much or you'd have moved it already.

anyway... spent a bunch of cash over the last 10 days on computer stuff, so:










Desk and Storage cost me $30 worth of Ikea table legs and spare cabinet parts from work.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That keyboard tray just screwed in to the bottom of the desk? I would think you could just move it if it mattered much, although I expect it doesn't matter much or you'd have moved it already.
> anyway... spent a bunch of cash over the last 10 days on computer stuff, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk and Storage cost me $30 worth of Ikea table legs and spare cabinet parts from work.


I want some D2K's to try out. I only got to spend about 20 minutes with them in Japan and that was almost a year ago.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I want some D2K's to try out. I only got to spend about 20 minutes with them in Japan and that was almost a year ago.


I Love them. They sound great and comfort wise I wear them all day, sometimes forgetting the're on.


----------



## jeffblute

So I got tired of my little fold-able table and decided to hack the legs off it and give myself some more work space. Just need to stain it when the weather gets a bit nicer out!


Spoiler: Large Pic!








As for the second pic, I have no clue where my girlfriend got this, but it's hilarious


----------



## Syjeklye

Here is an old setup I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syjeklye*
> 
> Here is an old setup I'm trying to get rid of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ghetto.


----------



## mathelm

No weekly trash pickup where you live......


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> No weekly trash pickup where you live......


Knee slapper!


----------



## SunYear

Here's the new version of my preview setup.

Before:


After:


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syjeklye*
> 
> Here is an old setup I'm trying to get rid of.


Keep the monitor.In 30 years,sell it to a museum.And show the grandkids one day.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Keep the monitor.In 30 years,sell it to a museum.And show the grandkids one day.


Ha, some kids now a day don't even know what a CRT is.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Ha, some kids now a day don't even know what a CRT is.


CRT's are what my shed is full of. lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> CRT's are what my shed is full of. lol


We have a couple no one uses. I'm thinking of asking for one of *these* for my birthday, then asking my technophobe grandparents for money for a second one. That paired with my current 20", equals my first 20" Eyefinity setup ever. I'd get rid of the 19" HP, the bezel on these HPs are HUGE.







I have no idea what to ask for other than that. HDDs are too expensive right now.







I'm gonna ask my other grandparents for some new speakers or a sub-woofer for my car. Need more bass.


----------



## La Soapy

*Off Topic:*
A mate of mine who has recently finished school wants to know if I want an old tower along with a presumably old Dell flatscreen and a laptop of some kind. Any ideas on what to do with them? I'm really looking forward to messing with the laptop and using the screen.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We have a couple no one uses. I'm thinking of asking for one of *these* for my birthday, then asking my technophobe grandparents for money for a second one. That paired with my current 20", equals my first 20" Eyefinity setup ever. I'd get rid of the 19" HP, the bezel on these HPs are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to ask for other than that. HDDs are too expensive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask my other grandparents for some new speakers or a sub-woofer for my car. Need more bass.


I have an Acer A221HQV and I live it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> *Off Topic:*
> A mate of mine who has recently finished school wants to know if I want an old tower along with a presumably old Dell flatscreen and a laptop of some kind. Any ideas on what to do with them? I'm really looking forward to messing with the laptop and using the screen.


The old tower is probably pretty useless and not worth much of anything. You could slap some HDD's in it and make a NAS. The laptop is probably worth something on Ebay. I've been selling older laptops on ebay for years now, good way to make some extra cash.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have an Acer A221HQV and I live it.


I need a tri-monitor setup, and cannot afford more than one 20" monitor right now. I'm poor haha


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Ha, some kids now a day don't even know what a CRT is.


a what???


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We have a couple no one uses. I'm thinking of asking for one of *these* for my birthday, then asking my technophobe grandparents for money for a second one. That paired with my current 20", equals my first 20" Eyefinity setup ever. I'd get rid of the 19" HP, the bezel on these HPs are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to ask for other than that. HDDs are too expensive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask my other grandparents for some new speakers or a sub-woofer for my car. Need more bass.


Yeah,I am sure that your garndparents are going to give you speakers and subs for you birthday.How old are they anyways?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> a what???











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Yeah,I am sure that your grandparents are going to give you speakers and subs for you birthday.How old are they anyways?


It'd be my grandfather, and he's cool though. 60 or so.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> So I got tired of my little fold-able table and decided to hack the legs off it and give myself some more work space. Just need to stain it when the weather gets a bit nicer out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large Pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the second pic, I have no clue where my girlfriend got this, but it's hilarious


You have no idea where your girlfriend got chlamydia?









I kid, I kid.


----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I need a tri-monitor setup, and cannot afford more than one 20" monitor right now. I'm poor haha


Just recently finished my new Tri monitor Setup. Did my first one when I was about 13 xD 3x 15" monitors!! Now running 3x 22" Monitors. Loving 5760 x 1080







It's really worth the money for the multitasking. I do lots of 3D modelling / Animation and it really helps having Three monitors. Saying that though, I'm not too impressed by Eyefinity. Don't get me wrong. In some games like Assassins Creed it's amazing, But with most games I play it's pretty bad. Hopefully some newer games will have support for Eyefinity / Surround Gaming.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> Just recently finished my new Tri monitor Setup. Did my first one when I was about 13 xD 3x 15" monitors!! Now running 3x 22" Monitors. Loving 5760 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really worth the money for the multitasking. I do lots of 3D modelling / Animation and it really helps having Three monitors. Saying that though, I'm not too impressed by Eyefinity. Don't get me wrong. In some games like Assassins Creed it's amazing, But with most games I play it's pretty bad. Hopefully some newer games will have support for Eyefinity / Surround Gaming.


I couldn't do with just one monitor anymore.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> You have no idea where your girlfriend got chlamydia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid.


That's just too funny


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> You have no idea where your girlfriend got chlamydia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Pretty sure they have a shot for that now anyways....


----------



## jeffblute

Haha, I know I was giving her a hard time when she got home from work about it. I guess that company makes alot of other diseases / illnesses.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I got a new chair!


----------



## TheBadBull

Looks so comfy.


----------



## raptorxrx

What chair, how much, where!


----------



## gtsteviiee

It's this chair: http://www.staples.com/Staples-Valerian-Plush-Fabric-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_796525?PID=4003003&ddkey=http%3AStaplesSearch&CID=AFF%253A4003003%253A4003003%253A10422268&fromUrl=home&catalogId=10051&cmArea=SEARCH&cm_mmc=CJ-_-4003003-_-4003003-_-10422268&langId=-1&SID=1a08px8hp6yci&AID=10422268&storeId=10001&currentUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.staples.com%2FTempur-Pedic-TP9000-Ergonomic-Mesh-Mid-Back-Task-Chair-Black%2Fproduct_324021%3FstoreId%3D10001%26AID%3D10422268%26CID%3DAFF%25253A4003003%25253A4003003%25253A10422268%26cm_mmc%3DCJ-_-4003003-_-4003003-_-10422268%26SID%3D84tbgr1o5fy1%26PID%3D4003003%26cid%3DCSE%253AGoogleBase%253AFurniture%253ATask_%2526_Drafting_Chairs%252FStools%253A324021%253ATP9000&cmSearchKeyword=valerian

I don't know why it says $189.99 but, I got it for $99. Such a great deal!


----------



## Garyx24

needs more work


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*


People still use landlines with cordless phones??

Great setup tho!


----------



## Garyx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People still use landlines with cordless phones??
> 
> Great setup tho!
Click to expand...

of course!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Just scored an ergonomic chair that runs for like $450 for $50 on craigslist!

^^^ very happy Yak.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Just scored an ergonomic chair that runs for like $450 for $50 on craigslist!
> ^^^ very happy Yak.


!!!!! I'm using my Grandpa's old chair. (Wooden, made like a brick) It's not the most comfortable, but it works.


----------



## mathelm

I got mine at a surplus warehouse here. It was one they actually used in the offices their. All that the girls there could talk about when I bought it was how comfortable it was. The metal framing had broke. A bit of welding and a new undercarriage from another office chair and boom, I have the most comfortable desk chair I've ever sat in. All for $5 bucks, and that was 4 years ago. Also it's cloth, not leather, so no issues with shorts and a cold seat.....


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I got mine at a surplus warehouse here. It was one they actually used in the offices their. All that the girls there could talk about when I bought it was how comfortable it was. The metal framing had broke. A bit of welding and a new undercarriage from another office chair and boom, I have the most comfortable desk chair I've ever sat in. All for $5 bucks, and that was 4 years ago. Also it's cloth, not leather, so no issues with shorts and a cold seat.....


pic or it didn't happen


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Once you go dual/more monitors, you will never EVER go back.


Not the case. Some people are different. I went from a 3 1080p eyefinity setup, to 1 2560x1440p monitor and I like it a bit better having more room on my desk, etc.

I also got a headache sometimes dealing with all 3 monitors blinding me 24/7, and was having to start turning 2 of them off at times, and then you forget to move your window locations and have to turn them back on, and it turns into a pain. lol


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Not the case. Some people are different. I went from a 3 1080p eyefinity setup, to 1 2560x1440p monitor and I like it a bit better having more room on my desk, etc.
> I also got a headache sometimes dealing with all 3 monitors blinding me 24/7, and was having to start turning 2 of them off at times, and then you forget to move your window locations and have to turn them back on, and it turns into a pain. lol


One in a million.....


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> One in a million.....


make that 2


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> One in a million.....


yup. my 30" monitor is always off.

3600x1920 vs 2560x1600


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> make that 2


Wow I couldnt ever imaging switching.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Wow I couldnt ever imaging switching.


ive been all over the place, started with 2x random dell 24" LCDS then 3x U2311H then a 2x U2311H + U3011, and now back to a single U2311H


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I need a new chair desperately, the one I have is just a basic leather chair, and it's uncomfortable as can be, not to mention falling apart slowly. Makes very loud popping sounds when I swivel in it, just an all around POS.

Been thinking about putting some wheels on one of these, but I'm not sure how that would work out. lol



I have two monitors, but the second is solely for Rainmeter. Displaying system info, weather, email, with a big clock on it.


----------



## tK FuRY




----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I couldn't do with just one monitor anymore.


Yeah there is no way I could go back to one monitor. What I wouldn't mind doing it getting rid of my three 22" monitors, and getting two Dell UltraSharp 27" monitors. That, would be awesome.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> Yeah there is no way I could go back to one monitor. What I wouldn't mind doing it getting rid of my three 22" monitors, and getting two Dell UltraSharp 27" monitors. That, would be awesome.


Wish I could afford ONE 22". let alone 3, or 2 27"s.


----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wish I could afford ONE 22". let alone 3, or 2 27"s.


Save up some money, Sell your old monitors. That's what I did for my first 22". Bought the 2nd one with Christmas money, and then was able to get another one, plus upgrade my keyboard, power supply, buy two 6850's and put them in crossfire, and get another 2TB from working over summer.

Try to get a job. I really didn't want to get one, but I've now been working for over 3 months there, and I've had the money to do an Eyefinity setup, plus I have the money for an Ivy Bridge build when they come out! Money = awesome. Especially when I don't have to pay any bills!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wish I could afford ONE 22". let alone 3, or 2 27"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save up some money, Sell your old monitors. That's what I did for my first 22". Bought the 2nd one with Christmas money, and then was able to get another one, plus upgrade my keyboard, power supply, buy two 6850's and put them in crossfire, and get another 2TB from working over summer.
> 
> Try to get a job. I really didn't want to get one, but I've now been working for over 3 months there, and I've had the money to do an Eyefinity setup, plus I have the money for an Ivy Bridge build when they come out! Money = awesome. Especially when I don't have to pay any bills!
Click to expand...

I do have a job. Only make $320 ish a month, $150 of that goes to car payments. In a few months I could afford to go eyefinity.









Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## mathelm

If somebody here is doing wishes, keep the monitors and pass the gold bars please.....


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I do have a job. Only make $320 ish a month, $150 of that goes to car payments. In a few months I could afford to go eyefinity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


There are better things to use your money on than eyefinity.. I hope that you are saving some money for a contingency fund.. never know when you are going to have unexpected expenses. I cant imagine that a PT cruiser is maintenance free or all that reliable.

At your age I was saving money as much as I could because it is a habit that must be learned early!

You have a much better setup currently than I did at your age. I didnt have a cellphone until I was 21.. there are alot of things that kids have these days that were unheard of when I was a kid. I graduated highschool in 2002.. I know there are members here that are much older than me!

Good luck in your upgrades tho!


----------



## mathelm

Saving is a good habit to learn. Of course saving for an eyefinity setup is learning to save too. I think what you're really talking about is learning to be content. But if we were all content at that age, we'd still be living in caves. I say now's the time to eat what you want and splurge if you can. The time will come soon enough when others will be depending on you and you can no longer be so self indulgent..... The most important thing I think you can learn now is do your job the best that you can, whatever it is. Because not only will you end up making more eyefinity cash, you'll figure out that you not only like your job, but will look forward to doing it....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Saving is a good habit to learn. Of course saving for an eyefinity setup is learning to save too. I think what you're really talking about is learning to be content. But if we were all content at that age, we'd still be living in caves. I say now's the time to eat what you want and splurge if you can. The time will come soon enough when others will be depending on you and you can no longer be so self indulgent..... The most important thing I think you can learn now is do your job the best that you can, whatever it is. Because not only will you end up making more eyefinity cash, you'll figure out that you not only like your job, but will look forward to doing it....


My parents taught me the importance of saving at a young age. And I hate my job, I put the inserts into the newspaper. It's extremely repetitive and boring, but it pays and the people are nice. I turn 16 in a few weeks I plan on applying elseware. Sorry for getting off topic.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jester435

Problem is too many people think saving in purchasing items on credit or saving money for hobbies, toys, and entertainment and then when an unexpected expense happens that goes on credit.

Average credit card debt per household with credit card debt: $15,956

This is the accountant in me, but my whole point is that many kids have better setups than older guys like me. Upgrading is super important, but being smart about spending your money is a habit that must be formed at a young age.

I am serious when I say great setup and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jester435

Figured I would post my Work Setup!

Keep this beast back on track!

I am running two HP LA1951G Monitors, EVGA PCoIP Zero Client TAA, Logitech K800 and Logitech G7. I have a G7 for home and work



I also have my USC signed helmet by Reggie Bush and various other USC Items! haha!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Saving is a good habit to learn. Of course saving for an eyefinity setup is learning to save too. I think what you're really talking about is learning to be content. But if we were all content at that age, we'd still be living in caves. I say now's the time to eat what you want and splurge if you can. The time will come soon enough when others will be depending on you and you can no longer be so self indulgent..... The most important thing I think you can learn now is do your job the best that you can, whatever it is. Because not only will you end up making more eyefinity cash, you'll figure out that you not only like your job, but will look forward to doing it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents taught me the importance of saving at a young age. And I hate my job, *I put the inserts into the newspaper.* It's extremely repetitive and boring, but it pays and the people are nice. I turn 16 in a few weeks I plan on applying elseware. Sorry for getting off topic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

I send your type of company the mailing lists from databases for those newspaper mailings







It's quite an inter-connected network of companies that all earn their business from each other.

Authors/writers/advertisers pay publishers, publishers pay printers and mailers (unless printer is the mailer).


----------



## bxrdj

My two new Mounts for side monitors just got in the mail, the new PSU is on the way and will be here in a couple of hours ... tonight is going to be fuuuuuun!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I need a new chair desperately, the one I have is just a basic leather chair, and it's uncomfortable as can be, not to mention falling apart slowly. Makes very loud popping sounds when I swivel in it, just an all around POS.
> Been thinking about putting some wheels on one of these, but I'm not sure how that would work out. lol
> 
> I have two monitors, but the second is solely for Rainmeter. Displaying system info, weather, email, with a big clock on it.


I would love to see that have wheels on it...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Figured I would post my Work Setup!
> Keep this beast back on track!
> I am running two HP LA1951G Monitors, EVGA PCoIP Zero Client TAA, Logitech K800 and Logitech G7. I have a G7 for home and work
> 
> I also have my USC signed helmet by Reggie Bush and various other USC Items! haha!


Hey I have the same 2 monitors at work







.
and a hp 2335... for mainframe console messages...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I would love to see that have wheels on it...


I would think I could just replace the base on it with one from a standard computer chair, but when is anything ever that simple? lmao I had one of those a couple of years ago for he living room and I adored it, but it was junked in a move when it fell out of the back of a truck doing 80 on the interstate and was hit by a following dump truck.







No one was injured, and the dump truck driver found it rather amusing. lol


----------



## redsunx

I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.

In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


I can only speak for my job, but yes! I couldn't imagine trying to do accounting with one monitor. There are so many times that I need to have software package up and then an excel spreadsheet or financial statements up.

Trying to work with one monitor would drive me to suicide.. I had a Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q880 during school as my laptop and the screen was just barely large enough that I could use the Windows 7 split screen on complex problems for tax and auditing.

I also like using my other monitor to have my email up constantly because my company is very email driven.

I dont see the point of a dual monitor at home or eyefinity because I have an ASUS 27" LED monitor that I have on an arm mount. It is plenty big to use split screen mode in windows 7 and multiple monitors for gaming doesnt seem cost effective in anyway.

These are all my personal opinions, so please take with a grain of salt.


----------



## UBERmorrison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


Yes! So useful. Looking to get my third.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> 
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


DEFINITELY. I set up dual monitors at work (because we moved, cut back on staff, and I had a few unused monitors) and I get my work done so much easier and faster. I do database work and handle large Excel lists (20,000+ rows and 10-20 columns) and when I work with multiple mailing/data lists and whatnot, having two screens to have multiple windows side-by-side is awesome. It makes auditing stuff much easier when you don't have to constantly switch between windows. After using two monitors at work, I can't ever go back to one. At least not for this work.

There is even scientific research that proves it.

http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/vibe.aspx


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


Depending on what you are using the PC for, it may or may not. I use my second just for system monitoring, but a friend of mine has three 22" acers for coding and web design and he uses all of them. I have used dual monitors for graphic design as well. It makes things so much easier when you don't have to minimize/maximize windows all the time. It's all personal preference of course, but for doing anything like coding, web design, graphic design or anything else you need multiple windows open for it would speed up your work by quite a bit and make things less frustrating.


----------



## outtamymind

to be honest, i've been using dual monitors for a long time at work and even with duals, with the amount of stuff i do on a day to day basis i can honestly say i could fully utilize a 3 or 4 monitor setup


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


YES. I'm a beginner programmer, and having two monitors helps me out a lot since I can have references on the second monitor to aid me while programming.

I also code websites, and having the CSS and HTML on one monitor and the website itself on the other monitor is just awesome. No more minimizing programs and crap. Working on websites at school in class is such a pain without two monitors. I've become almost reliant on those little things that two monitors does for me.

It helps for regular paperwork too. When I'm doing research for a paper, I can have my actual document I'm typing up on one monitor and the research on the next. And for normal use, I like to have all my chatting clients such as Pidgin, Skype, Mumble, or whatever else I have on one monitor, and Waterfox or a game on the other monitor.

It may not seem like a huge difference, but you have to use it to actually see how much it benefits you.

I'm looking into getting 3 monitors of the same size to see how much of a difference it makes when I'm doing my daily tasks. Once you get more screen real-estate, you only want more







(and for Eyefinity of course)


----------



## excoracer

Finally took some pictures of my computer room, and my new case with it's wrap.


----------



## bxrdj

\

Went home for lunch just to mount the side screens ... this is the result, looks good now just to setup everything this evening and install a new psu and its funtimes


----------



## OverClocker55

LOL


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> I just want two monitors for the sake of having two monitors.
> In all seriousness does that additional monitor benefit productivity at all?


Heck yes! As a High school student (College in a year and half














) a second monitor helps an extreme amount when doing reports and looking information up on the internet. With just one I find myself minimizing windows too often, and I feel cramped with just one 20" monitor. A second monitor would help anybody be more productive on their computer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outtamymind*
> 
> to be honest, i've been using dual monitors for a long time at work and even with duals, with the amount of stuff i do on a day to day basis i can honestly say i could fully utilize a 3 or 4 monitor setup


I'd love to have a 5 monitor setup, 3 on the bottom for eyefinity, two on the top centered for temps/time/weather/security video feed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excoracer*
> 
> Finally took some pictures of my computer room, and my new case with it's wrap.
> _*snips*_


Looks awesome! Is that BF3 on the side panel?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quick Question, does anyone know where i can get some pads for the corner of my desk, i'm sick of the "Surgical tape and Bubble Wrap" look on the corner, but i need somthing there so the door doesnt shatter the desk by mistake


----------



## TheBadBull

door stopper?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> door stopper?


unless its a good 3 feet long......no, hold on, will be editing for pics


----------



## raptorxrx

Put a little foam on your door where it would make contact. Or move your desk over some if possible.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Cant really move it over (my room sucks) but I will try to find some foam for the door, +rep


----------



## -SE7EN-

do the bezels not bother you guys for triple monitor gaming? that (plus the price of 3-d surround) is the main reason i havent done it....


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Do the bezels not bother you guys for triple monitor gaming? That (plus the price of 3-d surround) is the main reason I haven't done it....


Well, I cannot speak for triple monitor setups, but for my dual setup I don't notice the bezel anymore. And my HP has almost an inch wide bezel, my main monitor has a half inch bezel. The monitors I'll be ordering within the next month will have about a half inch or less bezel. Noticed it for a little while, you get used to it so your eyes just jump right over them.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do the bezels not bother you guys for triple monitor gaming? that (plus the price of 3-d surround) is the main reason i havent done it....


the benefits over triple monitor setup greatly outweigh the drawbacks. and i'm talking triple 24's vs one of the best 30" monitors. its not even close.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> the benefits over triple monitor setup greatly outweigh the drawbacks. and i'm talking triple 24's vs one of the best 30" monitors. its not even close.


in your opinion, and in my opinon i disagree (and yes ive owned both)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> the benefits over triple monitor setup greatly outweigh the drawbacks. and i'm talking triple 24's vs one of the best 30" monitors. its not even close.


I have one 27" (1440p) monitor now... I find it much better than the two monitors(19" and 22") I had before for pretty much everything, the only downside I've found is that I can't monitor stuff while playing games.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have one 27" (1440p) monitor now... I find it much better than the two monitors(19" and 22") I had before for pretty much everything, the only downside I've found is that I can't monitor stuff while playing games.


That downside is the reason I won't go back to a single monitor on my own setup. I've gotten way too accustomed to it.


----------



## bxrdj

I would never give up my screens ... unless its for more and bigger screens ...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have one 27" (1440p) monitor now... I find it much better than the two monitors(19" and 22") I had before for pretty much everything, the only downside I've found is that I can't monitor stuff while playing games.


I totally agree, my asus 27" is better for work and gaming then the two hp monitors that I use at work.

I usually watch a movie on one side of the screen and web browse on the other.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have one 27" (1440p) monitor now... I find it much better than the two monitors(19" and 22") I had before for pretty much everything, the only downside I've found is that I can't monitor stuff while playing games.


might as well not even mention the 19" monitor lol. sounds like you have the new korean monitors? with the new 1440p you still have the newness excitement. i can already see you adding the 22" because the single 27" isnt enough.. then you're probably gonna add another 22" for symmetry or more real estate...

but what you should really do is sell the 19 and 22 and get another 27"... its better to multi with the same monitor. then down the line add another 27" and another gpu...
4320x2560

the only thing stopping me from adding more monitors is that the monitors i havent arent LED. and 3-4 monitors eat up unnecessary power. so i need to sell ALL my monitors and start all over. either 4-5 u2412ms or 3 of the koreans.

im not a gamer. i just need my emails always up. ebay, some music stuff up. IMs, facebook, etc.. i dont like minimizing stuff cause i forget about them.


----------



## xJavontax

Now that I think about it, I would love something like this:


Would two 19" monitors in portrait even up with one 27" in landscape?

What's the cheapest single card could power a 27" 2560x1440 monitor for gaming? All I play is TF2 (maxed), Minecraft (maxed), CoD (maxed), and occasionally BF3 (I wouldn't mind having to run that on medium though). Would something like a 2GB 6850 suffice?


----------



## Evenger14

Don't take this the wrong way, I respect peoples opinions and what they like/dislike.

I don't understand the portrait mode. It's just.. Why?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, I respect peoples opinions and what they like/dislike.
> I don't understand the portrait mode. It's just.. Why?


Some don't always use monitors for gaming. Some people might use portrait mode solely for checking up on websites, stock information, anything that may have a "live" real-time set-up.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Now that I think about it, I would love something like this:
> 
> Would two 19" monitors in portrait even up with one 27" in landscape?
> What's the cheapest single card could power a 27" 2560x1440 monitor for gaming? All I play is TF2 (maxed), Minecraft (maxed), CoD (maxed), and occasionally BF3 (I wouldn't mind having to run that on medium though). Would something like a 2GB 6850 suffice?


tharts what i would like, but unless its changed recently eyefinity doesnt work in PLP


----------



## Asininity

I only game with one monitor. I personally don't like eyefinity or any of that, so the two 19" in portrait sounds great to me. I only use other monitors for bits of information, and helping me with work/research/etc. If you wanted to game, two 19" in portrait would probably not work so well. For other uses, it's great. I have a 27" Dell for my main monitor and I'd like to get two of these: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=soho&cs=ussoho1&sku=320-1769&SMCID=702&CAWELAID=753443643&dgc=SS&cid=27722&lid=628335


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, I respect peoples opinions and what they like/dislike.
> I don't understand the portrait mode. It's just.. Why?


When I'm coding, having more text on the screen (vertically/portrait) is amazing. I can see a *lot* more code that way and it's nice to be able to glance over the code to find what you want versus scrolling around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> tharts what i would like, but unless its changed recently eyefinity doesnt work in PLP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I only game with one monitor. I personally don't like eyefinity or any of that, so the two 19" in portrait sounds great to me. I only use other monitors for bits of information, and helping me with work/research/etc. If you wanted to game, two 19" in portrait would probably not work so well. For other uses, it's great. I have a 27" Dell for my main monitor and I'd like to get two of these: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=soho&cs=ussoho1&sku=320-1769&SMCID=702&CAWELAID=753443643&dgc=SS&cid=27722&lid=628335


I wouldn't want to put a game on the two portrait monitors, I think that would just be awkward. I'd game on the one 27" monitor, and use the other two for various other programs like Skype, Waterfox, IM clients, WMP, or whatever else I'm using


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> When I'm coding, having more text on the screen (vertically/portrait) is amazing. I can see a *lot* more code that way and it's nice to be able to glance over the code to find what you want versus scrolling around.
> I wouldn't want to put a game on the two portrait monitors, I think that would just be awkward. I'd game on the one 27" monitor, and use the other two for various other programs like Skype, Waterfox, IM clients, WMP, or whatever else I'm using


Exactly what I plan to do! If I ever start using my desktops again...







I use my laptop more often than not, even though I have it plugged into a monitor, speakers, keyboard, and mouse.


----------



## rdasch3




----------



## Evenger14

^^ Awesome setup!


----------



## mathelm

Here,s a couple pics from just a minute ago. No cleanup, nothing. The only reason the toughbook is out (on my desk) is I've been playing with rainmeter, and using it for testing. Plus it got lost on the network, so I had to re-setup all that.....

New Asus 27" in the middle, plus the new side winder X4 and G500 mouse...
Note the BF3 keyboard print out hanging there. Still have to look at it to remember some of the keys. lol
Trying to transition from controller to KB n Mouse...


Dark shot...



And if any of you don't have a "Eye-Fi" SD card in your camers, you should get one. If there's wifi avalible, it uploads them to my PC almost as fast as I can take them.....


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Here,s a couple pics from just a minute ago. No cleanup, nothing. The only reason the toughbook is out (on my desk) is I've been playing with rainmeter, and using it for testing. Plus it got lost on the network, so I had to re-setup all that.....
> New Asus 27" in the middle, plus the new side winder X4 and G500 mouse...
> Note the BF3 keyboard print out hanging there. Still have to look at it to remember some of the keys. lol
> Trying to transition from controller to KB n Mouse...


What model of ASUS 27" did you get?

I love my X4 & new X6 keyboard..

How do you like your G500?? Adjustable DPI on the fly will blow your mind for BF3..


----------



## Taco 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> unless its a good 3 feet long......no, hold on, will be editing for pics


You clearly don't have kids, lol.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3909954&prodFindSrc=prodCrossSell


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What model of ASUS 27" did you get?
> I love my X4 & new X6 keyboard..
> How do you like your G500?? Adjustable DPI on the fly will blow your mind for BF3..


It's the VE276Q. It's a refurb from newegg. Got it for $250 n free shipping. No dead pixels and zero defects.... Considering I was using a cheap wireless logitech, it's spectacular. Never had a mouse this good. Using 5 settings in the dpi scale, which comes in handy with 3 monitors. I don't play that much, but I rarely adjust the dpi in bf3. Tried to remap the side buttons for reload and weapon selection, didn't work, but only tried the one time.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taco 5*
> 
> You clearly don't have kids, lol.
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3909954&prodFindSrc=prodCrossSell


Excellent call. I have absolutely no use for that, but it's such a perfect fix that I gave you your first Rep.....


----------



## Evenger14

Sorry this is off topic, but it's referring to the multi-monitor setup.

This is what my screens look like, OCN on my main, the rest on the other. Couldn't do just one.


















Sorry the top is cut off a bit, the software I use kinda sucks.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Sorry this is off topic, but it's referring to the multi-monitor setup.
> This is what my screens look like, OCN on my main, the rest on the other. Couldn't do just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the top is cut off a bit, the software I use kinda sucks.


Why not just use the Windows prtscrn button?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Sorry the top is cut off a bit, the software I use kinda sucks.


bottom is cut off too. y u no use paint?


----------



## SS_Patrick

You guys are missing out, I couldn't live without my dual monitors. I may be cheating but does dual Dell 30s count?











5120x1600

I'll soon be adding a third


----------



## deafboy

Less screen shots, more computer rooms...


----------



## Deanofski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> you cant compare logitech with edifier. edifier is much more better in all. logitech is waste. edifier gives crystal clear sound since logitechs sound is dominated by bass and bass and bass .. no middle and high tones .. in association with titanium xfi a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. ps. if wanted, the bass of edifiers s550 is monster and much more powerful as z5500s


Of course,edifier is better when is come to quality sound.
Logitech is more louder ,better for music because it is 550watt compare to 280watt.But for movies and games you need quality sound and clear voice,of course edifer is bettter by far.


----------



## spinydelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> You guys are missing out, I couldn't live without my dual monitors. I may be cheating but does dual Dell 30s count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5120x1600
> I'll soon be adding a third


Dual Dell 30"... You lucky duck. I am so Jealous. I have 3x 22" and would love to go to dual 30" !!


----------



## ChaosAD

Do you think a dell 1911 would fit perfectly next to a samsung s27a850d? I dont really like more than one monitor on my desk, but i can give it a try sometime in the year, after all dell is only 150e, i just want them to fit perfect together. If you have to reccomend anything else feel free to do so.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinydelta*
> 
> Dual Dell 30"... You lucky duck. I am so Jealous. I have 3x 22" and would love to go to dual 30" !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> You guys are missing out, I couldn't live without my dual monitors. I may be cheating but does dual Dell 30s count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5120x1600
> I'll soon be adding a third


What model are your dell 30" monitors. Do you have a picture of your setup?

I have a 27" and couldn't imagine using a second 27" maybe down the road when I have a bigger desk and dedicated office.


----------



## csm725

They're U3011s.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> They're U3011s.


you really have 2 monitors that cost over 1K?

This setup for your job?


----------



## csm725

Those aren't my monitors... I just know that his 30" monitors are U3011s since we're friends


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you really have 2 monitors that cost over 1K?
> This setup for your job?


there are more than a few people rocking triple 30s on these forums (or something else crazy like 5x 23's)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> there are more than a few people rocking triple 30s on these forums (or something else crazy like 5x 23's)


Unless you are professional photographer, graphic designer, website design, etc..

$1,400 bucks for each monitor is too rich for my blood. The guys in our graphics and design division even think that is overkill.


----------



## bxrdj

ok can anyone answer me this I have the same 30 inch dell as my main monitor - and two dell 24 inch monitors , one on each side - I cannot get my Nvidia 560 gtx x2 SLI to enable surround.

Here is what I get every time I try to start it from the nvidia settings screen:



But it doesnt show anything ...


----------



## bxrdj

oh and for the main subject, this is how its looking now ...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> oh and for the main subject, this is how its looking now ...


That is ridiculously awesome!! What desk is that?

What do you have your rig perched on?

I like the color of the desk and the room you have.. I am thinking about getting a bigger desk


----------



## bxrdj

Hey Jester, I'm guessing you might be from LA (Trojan here)

Both my desk and PC stand are from Ikea. They have a table top and different legs you can use available, they are pretty cheap too / the led strips are from Lowe's (in the light section)


----------



## bxrdj

oh and I found an answer for my surround question that probably did not belong here. It's a driver issue I have to revert back to 275 ... will test tonight when I finally get home ...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Hey Jester, I'm guessing you might be from LA (Trojan here)
> Both my desk and PC stand are from Ikea. They have a table top and different legs you can use available, they are pretty cheap too / the led strips are from Lowe's (in the light section)


Fight On Bro!

Yeah we have an Ikea close to us and I am sure I will have no trouble getting my wife to go to it with me! haha!

I think the desk I have is Ikea right now. I got it used of KSL for like $50 bucks. It came with a three drawer file cabinet to match. It is a good setup, but I am running out of room. I really like the Dual setups, but I got a 27" and it is working out well so far.

I really like your screen setup. I am sure if I used it for a day I wouldnt be able to live without it.

haha


----------



## bxrdj

Yea it does seem like a overkill, but its great for both work and fun ... for IKEA the line you are looking for is Vika - and they come in different colors too ... I was sort of thinking of switching to all black at some point, but white works well with the LED's in the room.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Yea it does seem like a overkill, but its great for both work and fun ... for IKEA the line you are looking for is Vika - and they come in different colors too ... I was sort of thinking of switching to all black at some point, but white works well with the LED's in the room.


Thanks for the info. I need to get out my measuring tape and figure out exactly what I can fit in my area. The wife loves the monitor arm that I got last week because it has cleared up a ton of room on the desk. I am thinking a bigger desk would be nice tho.


----------



## bxrdj

Ok, the clear all glass side wiondow for my haf932 is here ... with this done I can now focus on the rest of the room and getting the surround working


----------



## thp777

just finished building a new desk today for when my 3rd monitor and second gtx 560ti arrive. designed it up in 3ds max with lots of reference measurements so its really comfortable to work at. total cost $41.32. one sheet of ply wood and 2 2by4s. 6'6" by 3'6" and 28" tall. its solid as a rock and no flex. later on going to replace side panels with ones that drop all the way to floor with shelves on the inside. I still need to do alot of cable management also.


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thp777*
> 
> just finished building a new desk today for when my 3rd monitor and second gtx 560ti arrive. designed it up in 3ds max with lots of reference measurements so its really comfortable to work at. total cost $41.32. one sheet of ply wood and 2 2by4s. 6'6" by 3'6" and 28" tall. its solid as a rock and no flex. later on going to replace side panels with ones that drop all the way to floor with shelves on the inside. I still need to do alot of cable management also.


Looks like a nice start!


----------



## mathelm

You have more post on that desk than you have here..lol

2 post in 3 1/2 years......

Desk looks good, but plywood likes to sag over time ( and that's without anything on it). I'm thinking a couple horizontal 2x4's are called for here, IMO....


----------



## SS_Patrick

You guys wanted pictures










Twin Beauties by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## Gunfire

Christ, those are gorgeous Patrick


----------



## thp777

which kidney did u sell?

very nice wish i could afford 3 of them


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thp777*
> 
> which kidney did u sell?
> very nice wish i could afford 3 of them


I'm adding a third soon


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> You guys wanted pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin Beauties by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr


Liking the Skype call with Scraps and Lutro


----------



## SunYear

Shadows & darkness ...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> You guys wanted pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin Beauties by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr


I like seeing my avatar in on your screens









Can you post a picture with the lights on??


----------



## bxrdj

Latest Updates ...









Still have to handle the cables


----------



## Jester435

@bxrdj

Unreal Awesome!!

What do you do for work?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Latest Updates ...
> 
> Still have to handle the cables


When I look at that pic, I think of this:





P.S. Stop using flicker and upload the pics to this site so that they'll still be here 6 months from....


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to handle the cables


these would've been even better were the desktop background flames. then have a fire extinguisher on the floor lol.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> @bxrdj
> Unreal Awesome!!
> What do you do for work?


By looking at the tripod to the left,I would guess photographer or something.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> By looking at the tripod to the left,I would guess photographer or something.


The only icon I can see on his toolbar is VLC.


----------



## bxrdj

I actually work in the video game industry. I do work at home from time to time, but my setup has been my hobby for years. I should put together a set of pics with all the versions since 2001 when I started.
I didn't know that I could upload pics here, I have a paid flickr account for years and usually sort everything up there. I'll do that from now. have to touch up my profile also hehe


----------



## bxrdj

icons hahaah


----------



## Ellis

What do you do in the gaming industry though?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> When I look at that pic, I think of this:
> 
> P.S. Stop using flicker and upload the pics to this site so that they'll still be here 6 months from....


Oh what? An actual working Prince video on Youtube?


----------



## bxrdj

I work as a staffing manager for EA.


----------



## OverClocker55

I want new Heli's


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I actually work in the video game industry. I do work at home from time to time, but my setup has been my hobby for years. I should put together a set of pics with all the versions since 2001 when I started.
> I didn't know that I could upload pics here, I have a paid flickr account for years and usually sort everything up there. I'll do that from now. have to touch up my profile also hehe


Yes,

What do you do in the video game industry?

I think you should put your setup from 2001-current! that would be awesome!

I am very jealous of your setup..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Latest Updates ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to handle the cables


what gpu's u got? also u game ?


----------



## Mahawka




----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahawka*


Is that a custom made desk or a company that makes these?

Very sleek looking and I am not a big fan of glass..


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Is that a custom made desk or a company that makes these?
> Very sleek looking and I am not a big fan of glass..


http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/20/dutchman-integrates-a-4-5ghz-water-cooled-rig-into-his-d3sk/

that isn't his desk -_-


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahawka*


My jaw just hit the floor, very awesome setup! And like Jester asked, did you build it yourself?


----------



## bxrdj

saw this desk before ... its art - so very cool ...


----------



## pepejovi

It's not his, seriously, how have you never seen l3p's desk?


----------



## bxrdj

currently running 2 560ti's in sli from MSI overclocked.

I am probably going to pick up a couple of 680's by the end of the year, but not in a rush. Only time my system chokes a bit is if I try to touch BF3 or Skyrim in Ultra settings @ 2560x1600

Everything else is like a charm.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> currently running 2 560ti's in sli from MSI overclocked.
> I am probably going to pick up a couple of 680's by the end of the year, but not in a rush. Only time my system chokes a bit is if I try to touch BF3 or Skyrim in Ultra settings @ 2560x1600
> Everything else is like a charm.


Is 1600 noticeable better than 1080??

I have only gamed on 1080p, so I am just asking not implying anything

Thanks


----------



## bxrdj

I think that in most cases (for example bf3) I will take high settings @ 2560x1600 vs Ultra @ 1900x1200 anytime of the day.
There is just something very cool in the clarity and sharpness at that resolution and its very enjoyable during gameplay of any high end game.

It is however very demanding on your system.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I think that in most cases (for example bf3) I will take high settings @ 2560x1600 vs Ultra @ 1900x1200 anytime of the day.
> There is just something very cool in the clarity and sharpness at that resolution and its very enjoyable during gameplay of any high end game.
> It is however very demanding on your system.


I would really like to see that. I have never used a monitor that is higher resolution than 1200 resolution. I couldn't tell a difference on the 1080 vs 1200.

Does ASUS even make a 2560x1600 monitor as big as 27"?


----------



## bxrdj

As far as I know only 30 inch monitors support this resolution ... so Dells and Apples


----------



## thp777

2560xx1600 is really crisp. cant wait for 4k tho


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> As far as I know only 30 inch monitors support this resolution ... so Dells and Apples


All the response times are 6ms or more.. I thought you wanted to have 2ms-3ms for gaming..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.

https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc


----------



## bxrdj

That is pretty damn awesome Pyros!


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> All the response times are 6ms or more.. I thought you wanted to have 2ms-3ms for gaming..


Responce time matters little compared to input lag, which is much harder to find figures for.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc


Sweet. Any idea on price?


----------



## bxrdj

When I notice the most difference is when taking the resolution down from 2560x1600 to 1080P ... its just not the same in games and things look borderline washed out. In terms of lag I seriously do not notice it. And just to clear im using the 3007WFP.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Any idea on price?
Click to expand...

Price will be announced very soon, but one of their reps told me it is surely more than $500.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc


so how much are these going to be? also good for aircooling? +rep


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
> 
> 
> 
> so how much are these going to be? also good for aircooling? +rep
Click to expand...

Not good for aircooling, infact they will be very poor for aircooling.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not good for aircooling, infact they will be very poor for aircooling.


I think it would do excellent at air cooling. Check out the rear fans.


----------



## thp777

Is that gonna be metal?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think it would do excellent at air cooling. Check out the rear fans.


So wait, is it just the desk and you put your own components in, or is it a whole system, or do you have options for both


----------



## SS_Patrick

Both monitors with lights on as requested.

I'll be damned if I'm inside on a nice day taking pictures of my setup.


Light time! by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## raptorxrx

^I'll be damned when I look out at nice days in the Spring, but then remember "Oh, School..."

I love your setup.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
> 
> 
> 
> so how much are these going to be? also good for aircooling? +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good for aircooling, infact they will be very poor for aircooling.
Click to expand...

It actually is good for air cooling, but they recommend liquid cooling especially if you put two systems in that specific desk (The Cross).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think it would do excellent at air cooling. Check out the rear fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, is it just the desk and you put your own components in, or is it a whole system, or do you have options for both
Click to expand...

At first they'll offer just the desk with optional liquid cooling pre-installed. Eventually they'll offer full systems and different models.

The thing I love about it is that you can customize it when they go on sale. See the red circles on the outside of the leg? You can change that design. They cut them to order. By the way, this one has nearly perfect wire management in the legs themselves (I don't think it is visible in the photos because I think those are renders). Drive ports at the front right, USB and audio ports at the front left. Everything is swappable. This case will last you your entire life. Glass breaks? Change it. Legs get scratched/dented? Buy them, or paint them. I'm sure it's simple to take apart.

I suggested to them on their Facebook page that they should offer financing with Bill Me Later. It would make it easily affordable for lots of people as with 18 month, 0% financing, you'd pay $33 a month (using $600 as the price, which is still not known).


----------



## kamikaze_

Over 2K on those 30" 2560x1600 displays. For you, it must be well worth the money. One GTX 580 probably barely maintains decent FPS in video games of today.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Over 2K on those 30" 2560x1600 displays. For you, it must be well worth the money. One GTX 580 probably barely maintains decent FPS in video games of today.


That's the reason for dual GTX 580 3gb


----------



## deafboy

My guess is 1.5-2.5k for the desk...depending a materials and quality of build.


----------



## mathelm

^^ Agreed^^, and nothing computer wise will last your entire life..... unless you're 102... and then it's only a maybe....


----------



## xJavontax

Been a while since my last update. It still isn't that great, but it's a lot better than the old room! We "remodeled" it. It's still not done though, I need to put a door over that breaker box, put some pictures on the bare walls, and touch up some of the paint. Oh and some flooring would be nice.








I realized how dusty my PC is after taking this picture... Time for a clean-up.

As far as posters for the walls go, I'm thinking these:


Spoiler: Posters



http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=PD208
http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=P0110
http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/starwars/eb31/
http://www.jinx.com/p/minecraft_poster.html?catid=&s=minecraft
http://www.jinx.com/p/minecraft_sam_cube_poster.html?catid=&s=minecraft
http://www.amazon.com/Watchmen-24x36-Movie-Poster-Print/dp/B002BFGNTO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1333001680&sr=8-11


----------



## mathelm

He who sleeps with the breaker box, controls all........



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deeya

Figured since I'm starting to post here more often I'd upload a picture of my "college room." Still finishing school livin' with the parentals.

Anyways, here goes. (p.s. don't mind the low quality pics, trying new ICS rom for my Droid X and no working flash on camera yet







)

Far view.


Up close.


DAT PC (Specs in comment).


Samsung 40" LED TV, PS3, Onkyo AVR + 5.1 speakers, Samsung BDP, Logitec Revue.


The elusive Leopard Gecko, Tiamat.


The "media" rack.


----------



## csm725

Seinfeld


----------



## Deeya

T'was the episode where they lost the car in the parking garage, and got arrested by mall cops for pissing in the open.

Good stuff.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> T'was the episode where they lost the car in the parking garage, and got arrested by mall cops for pissing in the open.
> Good stuff.


Classic episode.
Then again, all of them are


----------



## Paradox me

Final Fantasy XI on the shelf with what appears to be the rest of the series. Good man.


----------



## Deeya

Yup, I have the rest of the series in NES, SNES, GB/A, and PSP form in a drawer in my closet









Big FF perv if you can't tell. Really a shame that XIV sucked balls. Though with that said, from what I "saw" last weekend Guild Wars 2 looks like it will be amazing.


----------



## Nano5656

NDA breaker! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Sukach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> When I look at that pic, I think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Stop using flicker and upload the pics to this site so that they'll still be here 6 months from....


Thank you for my next build idea. "Purple Rain" with black and purple sleeving. Oh and purple ater cooling.

Kewl or Gay?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukach*
> 
> Thank you for my next build idea. "Purple Rain" with black and purple sleeving. Oh and purple ater cooling.
> Kewl or Gay?


Sounds good, just don't put eyeliner on it.


----------



## Ellis

Sup.





Yeah, I have a quilt with teddy bears on. But it's warm, and awesome, and a relative made it for me when I was born, so I've kept it all these years.









No, I didn't Photoshop whiteness over the windows, it's just my phone camera being unable to cope with the brightness coming in, even though the sun is coming from the other direction.


----------



## jackeyjoe

May as well post mine as of today after a little cleaning


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukach*
> 
> Thank you for my next build idea. "Purple Rain" with black and purple sleeving. Oh and purple ater cooling.
> Kewl or Gay?


Depending on your,.... ummm.... Life Choice. Either go with a Apollonia theam:



or a prince one....



I'll let you be the judge of which is which....


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> May as well post mine as of today after a little cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, always wondered what "wonderland" looked like... No mouse pads in wonderland?..... hmmm... I guess it wouldn't be wonderland if you had to have mouse pads would it...

It does however look very nice. I have to admit to a bit of disappointment in your picture because tinkerbell or peter pan aren't in it... Kind of like going to graceland and not seeing Elvis.....


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Sup.


Filco keyboard? I keep the plastic cover on mine as well. Thing gets dusty though. Didn't think anyone else did that lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Sup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filco keyboard? I keep the plastic cover on mine as well. Thing gets dusty though. Didn't think anyone else did that lol
Click to expand...

Yep, Majestouch-2 with MX Browns. As for the cover, I just don't want it getting dusty - it still manages to gather dust even though I use the plastic cover every time I go away from the computer for more than about 10 minutes









I've had it less than a week though, so things may change when it's not as new.


----------



## csm725

I use the cover on mine as well.


----------



## eltocliousus




----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*


HHKB, MS Arc, Audeze (?) hipster! SHUN!


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> HHKB, MS Arc, Audeze (?) hipster! SHUN!


HHKB Pro2, MS Arc and HiFiMAN, Audeze is out of view with my others, but good eye







.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> Oh I am well aware and won't be surprised at all. Boys will be boys I suppose...


I've seen the reddit posts.


----------



## csm725

Is that a Shimian pad? Also have you looked at the Fractal Design R3 cases? They're quite sleek and may fit your theme nicely.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Is that a Shimian pad? Also have you looked at the Fractal Design R3 cases? They're quite sleek and may fit your theme nicely.


It's a Hama leather pad, and the Fractal Design R3 are beautiful cases, especially the white one, I've been thinking of picking one up but keep spending my money on headphones, I may get round to it at some point, wish it didn't have the fan grill on the side though.


----------



## thp777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sounds good, just don't put eyeliner on it.


Its not eyeliner, its guyliner. Its manly.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*
> 
> It's a Hama leather pad, and the Fractal Design R3 are beautiful cases, especially the white one, I've been thinking of picking one up but keep spending my money on headphones, I may get round to it at some point, wish it didn't have the fan grill on the side though.


Yeah, I see what you're saying for sure. At least it has the sound blocking foam there though. The white one looks so awesome.
I'm selling my cans and extra KBs right now to allow some audio/video upgrades.


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yeah, I see what you're saying for sure. At least it has the sound blocking foam there though. The white one looks so awesome.
> I'm selling my cans and extra KBs right now to allow some audio/video upgrades.


I went with the HHKB Pro2 straight away to stop myself from catching upgradeitis and having my wallet beaten once again (and it's already tender at this point), but I can't stop buying audio equipment no matter how hard I coerce myself otherwise, it's always nice to have a hobby though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yeah, I see what you're saying for sure. At least it has the sound blocking foam there though. The white one looks so awesome.
> I'm selling my cans and extra KBs right now to allow some audio/video upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the HHKB Pro2 straight away to stop myself from catching upgradeitis and having my wallet beaten once again (and it's already tender at this point), but I can't stop buying audio equipment no matter how hard I coerce myself otherwise, it's always nice to have a hobby though.
Click to expand...

Nice setup. I like the monitor being mounted on the wall, too. But your case isn't hipster enough!


----------



## csm725

I may end up selling everything and grabbing a Realforce








I will try a Keycool MX Clears hopefully if the GH buy goes through.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I may end up selling everything and grabbing a Realforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try a Keycool MX Clears hopefully if the GH buy goes through.


Wait, you found MX Clears, so jelly


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice setup. I like the monitor being mounted on the wall, too. But your case isn't hipster enough!


Thankyou! It was either that or the HAF and the HAF only looks fitting in a 13 year old's room







.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice setup. I like the monitor being mounted on the wall, too. But your case isn't hipster enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou! It was either that or the HAF and the HAF only looks fitting in a 13 year old's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah, I ruled out the HAF cases pretty quickly too. I think the 690 II is a great case to be honest, I'd just prefer something with a really clean design like the R3. But I'm not going to be changing any time soon, I don't think.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah, I ruled out the HAF cases pretty quickly too. I think the 690 II is a great case to be honest, I'd just prefer something with a really clean design like the R3. But I'm not going to be changing any time soon, I don't think.


I own 3 HAF932's and im 30 ...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Wait, you found MX Clears, so jelly


I think I'll go Topre instead, since the Clears KB I'm looking at has an incompatible spacebar with the keyset I use.
Anyways it's on Geekhack, Keycool 87 IC by dante.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thp777*
> 
> Its not eyeliner, its guyliner. Its manly.


As manly as you can be wearing eyeliner and having an "up-do". The guys got some good tunes, but *** was he thinking? lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I own 3 HAF932's and im 30 ...


Their on sale at newegg, $109 with rebate I think....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> As manly as you can be wearing eyeliner and having an "up-do". The guys got some good tunes, but *** was he thinking? lol


He was thinking, I'm 5'1" and I want Apollonia, Shena E. etc.. etc...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> .
> He was thinking, I'm 5'1" and I want Apollonia, Shena E. etc.. etc...


Chicks always dig the gay dudes...


----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I own 3 HAF932's and im 30 ...


I almost took offense to the assertion that the HAF series is for 13-year-olds, but then I remembered I have 8000+ comic books, 160 pounds of Lego, and 64 cubic feet of hockey cards just on the other side of the wall from my HAF 932 and 912.

So maybe there's something to that.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roleki*
> 
> I almost took offense to the assertion that the HAF series is for 13-year-olds, but then I remembered I have 8000+ comic books, 160 pounds of Lego, and 64 cubic feet of hockey cards just on the other side of the wall from my HAF 932 and 912.
> So maybe there's something to that.


Legos







.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> *Comic books*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fixed


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Legos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I made myself a lego pc about 6 months ago


----------



## Remix65

eat.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> eat.


LOL?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> eat.


It's good advice! I'm about to! Chicken spaghetti ftw


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I made myself a lego pc about 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The ultimate future proof case, infinite expandability....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> The ultimate future proof case, infinite expandability....


I have another little amd build as I sold the parts in that 1. Might have to build another 1 and log it


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I made myself a lego pc about 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Brilliant! That's awesome







.

I know what I'm doing this weekend!







I think I'm going to use a APU ITX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Fixed


My Lego collection's so much better than my comic book collection.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Brilliant! That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I know what I'm doing this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to use a APU ITX.
> My Lego collection's so much better than my comic book collection.


its really fun!







Making 1 atm


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> its really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making 1 atm


Hmm, I might try a lego build this weekend


----------



## OverClocker55

Did I just inspire everyone to make a lego pc?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> its really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making 1 atm


Picking up this this tomorrow. I have some extra fans, RAM, a PSU from a old HP desktop, and so with that I'll be ready to rumble!

Keep us updated on your build







.


----------



## mathelm

Found here....


----------



## OverClocker55

ok


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found here....


So cool!









One I found: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/folding-farm-server-lego-case,13094.html


----------



## speedysteve007

I sold my legos :[


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I sold my legos :[


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I sold my legos :[


I gave mine to a friend to give to his son when he was old enough. Not knowing at the time how much they were selling for online, he sold them on Ebay by the pound to buy various drugs and turned that around into a massive profit... Smart guy, bad friend. I got my revenge and it cost him almost as much as he made in profit, AND helped him fix it so he paid for a trip to the movies and dinner for a loss of roughly $35. lmao

EDIT: I say "trip to the movies" because in rural South Dakota, you have to take a trip to go anywhere decent.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> I sold my legos :[


NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Someone needs to start a LEGO PC Case pics thread........

Found a guy close to me here on ebay that sells them grouped in colors and size in 100 pc lots. But if I do build one, it would just be for show. Probably would use one of my old rigs. Maybe the old P3, or the E6700 if I can find a cheap MB for it.......


----------



## Krully

Big apology for the bad phone camera quality. It's a Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Nitrogannex

I think I might do a Lego case when this finally comes

http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I think I might do a Lego case when this finally comes
> http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs


Ohhhh.... I want a Pi so bad. I just can't justify spending the money on something I have no idea what I would use it for. lol


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ohhhh.... I want a Pi so bad. I just can't justify spending the money on something I have no idea what I would use it for. lol


I'm going to make a cheapo HTPC, or somthing....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ohhhh.... I want a Pi so bad. I just can't justify spending the money on something I have no idea what I would use it for. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a cheapo HTPC, or somthing....
Click to expand...

Carputer for me.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Carputer for me.


Same.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I thought about making a carputer, but I decided I don't really have a use for it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I thought about making a carputer, but I decided I don't really have a use for it.


Have the stuff you have now probably falls in to that category lol.


----------



## R4MP4G3




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have the stuff you have now probably falls in to that category lol.


Well I mean, my deck has a USB on it, so I just plug in a stick and I have all my music right there. I have no use for GPS since I would much rather figure it out myself, I see no use in having video in my vehicle, maybe when I was in high school I would have used it, but now it would just be wasted money. I'd also need a touch screen to control it, which serves little purpose when I don't want video or GPS. lol


----------



## vercomtech

I'm gonna try and steer this thread back on topic...

This is my office away from my office










I have plans to lay some carpet tiles as well as finish some of the walls - in attempts to make it look less like a basement. However, the wife currently has me on the hook for a living room ceiling project which has priority.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4MP4G3*


Love your desk, has a lot of space and looks really clean/neat.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Same, my research has gotten a little out of hand










My rig is now, no longer, in the closet










And in case anyone is wondering what i'm researching, here's a hint


----------



## Thierry19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Both monitors with lights on as requested.
> I'll be damned if I'm inside on a nice day taking pictures of my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light time! by Patrick Hudson, on Flickr


How can you have a super high-end computer and use the standard Dell keyboard? O_O
Someone need a mechanical keyboard!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krully*
> 
> Big apology for the bad phone camera quality. It's a Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love your set-up.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Same, my research has gotten a little out of hand
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is now, no longer, in the closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone is wondering what i'm researching, here's a hint


Nice, sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## lurker2501

MGS Poster by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## dinocriss

Like to keep things on the clean side but there's always so many cables behind...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Same, my research has gotten a little out of hand
> 
> My rig is now, no longer, in the closet
> 
> And in case anyone is wondering what i'm researching, here's a hint


4srs? That's awesome.


----------



## staryoshi

I've been thinking about doing a Lego build for the longest time. I take issue with how expensive they are though... were they always this expensive? I must have been spoiled because I had plenty of Legos as a youngster







Still contemplating it, though.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 4srs? That's awesome.


Its, not for work or anything, just a little side project i wanna study up on


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I've been thinking about doing a Lego build for the longest time. I take issue with how expensive they are though... were they always this expensive? I must have been spoiled because I had plenty of Legos as a youngster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still contemplating it, though.


This weekend go to garage sales, sometimes you can find them for really cheap. I bought a small box once that was around $1 per 1lbs.


----------



## speedysteve007

Yea i regret getting rid of them.. i had around 50lbs of them lol. :O i have an idea.. *a paper mache case*!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Yea i regret getting rid of them.. i had around 50lbs of them lol. :O i have an idea.. *a paper mache case*!


Hmm, might be quite the fire hazzard, or worse, if you watercooled, and you sprung a leak, you would melt your case


----------



## Volkovy87

yes, thats a car sub under the table..







fed from a 550w pc PSU with horrible wiring. but IT WORKS
note my old Dragon, freshly painted in.. Green.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> This weekend go to garage sales, sometimes you can find them for really cheap. I bought a small box once that was around $1 per 1lbs.


The problem is that I want large quantities of harder-to-find colors... such as greys, beiges, whites, oranges, and clear ones







I will not stand for color disharmony







That's not a bad idea, though


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The problem is that I want large quantities of harder-to-find colors... such as greys, beiges, whites, oranges, and clear ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not stand for color disharmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea, though


Buy a Lego set with that one color, then, order a crapton of replacements from lego, i mean, it cant be *That* much


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Buy a Lego set with that one color, then, order a crapton of replacements from lego, i mean, it cant be *That* much


It'll cost more than a fairly high-end case







Lets get back on track, here, though. I've derailed things long enough


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Lego's used to be fairly cheap when I was a kid. An average size set with about 300-400 pieces was about $15 - $20. The exact same set is twice the price now.

They are about $5+/lb on Ebay right now for assorted random blocks. With the rare pieces picked out, I'm sure.

A friend of mine managed to score a massive amount of Lego's on CraigsList a year or so ago. Someones relative passed away leaving behind 9 50 gallon plastic totes full of Lego's and probably 30 or more unopened kits, as well as several built kits including the elusive Millennium Falcon, built and new in the unopened box. She got it all for $100, and has made almost 10 times that selling them on Ebay, and her son has a room that dreams are made of.

I tried to talk her into giving me/selling me one of the totes, but she refused.


----------



## Heff04

Now I have a good reason to dust off the old bins of legos! WORD!


----------



## OverClocker55

I know its pc stuff and all but I never showed my bed and TV


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thierry19*
> 
> How can you have a super high-end computer and use the standard Dell keyboard? O_O
> Someone need a mechanical keyboard!


My cherry mech broke









Can't decide what I want next


----------



## OverClocker55

I started my Lego Build
Lego Log


----------



## AuraNova

Man, all of this Lego talk makes me want to break out my container of Legos I have in the closet.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Man, all of this Lego talk makes me want to break out my container of Legos I have in the closet.


DO IT


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> DO IT


what are you obsessed with Justin Bieber? lol just curious


----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The problem is that I want large quantities of harder-to-find colors... such as greys, beiges, whites, oranges, and clear ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not stand for color disharmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea, though


Would it be bad of me to send you to the unofficial lego store?

And to keep it on topic:
My setup:

With the lights out:


Apologies for the blurry pictures, it's a small room and an even smaller camera.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Hmm, might be quite the fire hazzard, or worse, if you watercooled, and you sprung a leak, you would melt your case


Hmm then screw it! i will buy a old ww2 tank and mount my pc in there ;D


----------



## ivr56

I really need a bigger desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> 
> I really need a bigger desk


And less clutter.


----------



## macarule

heres mine







(sorry about the angle on the first, the camera was right against a wall)


----------



## csm725

Beats?
Really?








I do like the setup though.


----------



## macarule

Nothing wrong with a pair of beats








would it make it worse if i said there is a Mac in the same room?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Nothing wrong with a pair of beats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it make it worse if i said there is a Mac in the same room?


There are better quality products to be had for the same price though......actually..it would be the same as if you had a mac in there...only macs have more of a purpose


----------



## csm725

I don't have anything against Mac laptops, they are the BEST in class. I would be willing to pay the premium for them.
The OS rocks as well.
However the desktops are just ridiculously overpriced.
So are Beats.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> There are better quality products to be had for the same price though......actually..it would be the same as if you had a mac in there...only macs have more of a purpose


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I don't have anything against Mac laptops, they are the BEST in class. I would be willing to pay the premium for them.
> The OS rocks as well.
> However the desktops are just ridiculously overpriced.
> So are Beats.


but let me just say i got them at an incredibly low price








and its actually a G5 tower


----------



## Ellis

The fact that your Beats headphones are stolen doesn't make it any better.









I actually tried some out the other day. They're comfy, but the sound quality was terrible. I'm sure they can't sound THAT bad for real though, I reckon they had it hooked up to some low quality MP3 source or something silly. They really should do themselves a favour and have it hooked up to a proper source, otherwise it's just like the shops that have their top-of-the-range 1080p TVs showing SD sources whilst on display, people will look at the quality and think that it's a terrible deal for the price.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Beats?
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the setup though.


It's funny how people criticize something when it's not even the subject. The Thread is called"Official Computer Room pics" and this guy still figures out how to whine about headphones. What the H*ll?. Is there something wrong with his clock or trash bin?









Mistakes corrected.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's funny how people critisize something when it's not even the subject. The Thread is "Official Computer Room pics" and this guy still figure out how to whine about headphones. What the H*ll?. Is there something wrong with his clock or trash bin?
> Man, get a life


They're called opinions. Most people have them.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's funny how people *criticize* something when it's not even the subject. The *thread* is *called* "Official Computer Room *Pics*" and this guy still *figures* out how to whine about headphones. What the *h*ll*?*.* Is there something wrong with his clock or trash bin?
> Man, get a *life.*


I would reply to you but your obnoxious derogatory tone tells me I'm better off not.
I recommend you work on your English skills as well, but for your aid I highlighted, bolded, and corrected your mistakes.
Also, I love the clock, and I don't see any trash bin in the pic.
Here's my clock while we're on that topic, excuse the cell phone pic:








In addition I believe I am qualified to express my opinion. If you have a problem with that, please take it not to me but to a staff member, since I don't really want to deal with people like you.
@Guy that had Beats - Oh if you grabbed them on the cheap it's fine








Oh, taking that pic made me realize I forgot to change the clock to DST. Thanks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I would reply to you but your obnoxious derogatory tone tells me I'm better off not.
> I recommend you work on your English skills as well, but for your aid I highlighted, bolded, and corrected your mistakes.


Oh sorry mate, english is not my mother language. Do you know how to speak more than one language perfectly???

And there is no need to be arrogant my friend. I was just telling you that it's stupid to CRITICIZE someone's headphone when he is showing his desktop.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Oh sorry mate, english is not my mother language. Do you know how to speak more than one language perfectly???
> And there is no need to be arrogant my friend. I was just telling you that it's stupid to CRITICIZE someone's headphone when he is showing his desktop.


No problem, and by the way yeah I speak English and Hebrew near perfectly.
Okay well here's my setup (threw the headphones and KBs in for a bit of bragging







):


----------



## raptorxrx

csm725, I agree with you.

This is a thread on computer room pictures. If his headphones are part of that, we can comment...


----------



## csm725

How do you guys like my setup?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> How do you guys like my setup?


Love the matching of it all. The wrist rest matches your desk pretty good. Looks simple and neat.

Other than the pile of papers that is...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok Guys, I'm sorry, I just realized I was wrong and you were right , blah blah.







Please feel free to comment everything









There is my setup, I'll will received 3 x Crossover 27Q probably Monday because they are already in Canada. And my LG 42" 1080p is for sale .


----------



## csm725

And Dem ignore all those papers, I have an English project I have to work on.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok Guys, I'm sorry, I just realized I was wrong and you were right , blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to comment everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is my setup, I'll will received 3 x Crossover 27Q probably Monday because they are already in Canada. And my LG 42" 1080p is for sale .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean, but I will never understand people with 5.1 speaker systems having them all on the desk.









Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## csm725

Oh I forgot to mention.
Some changes:
I'm getting a Fractal Design R3
I'm getting a mouse anchor type thing (pics and review when I get it)
I'm getting M Audio AV40s if my headphones and KBs sell


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice and clean, but I will never understand people with 5.1 speaker systems having them all on the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me.


Yeah I know, I have to figure something out because when I play FPS, I don't like the surround .

Do you suggest something? I don't know if I want to screw them in the walls. Changing to a 2.1 would also be a working idea.

Tell me your suggestions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'm getting a Fractal Design R3


Those cases are so neat and clean.


----------



## csm725

If you could sell the Logis and get a good 2.1 set (M-Audio AV40 comes to mind







) that would be awesome.


----------



## staryoshi

I moved from a Logitech Z-5300e system (LOVED it, btw) to a Corsair SP2200 setup. I love it even more than I did the Z-5300e







Compact and awesome.


----------



## csm725

Yeah the R3 is hella clean.
The Midi rocks as well, I just don't love the plastic front panel


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thats what I'll do.

But do you think with a 2.1 surround I will still hear my ennemies from behind?

I mostly play with my lame Ligitech G35 Headphones when my Girlfriend is in the house though. She doesn't like to be in a battle field !

M-Audio AV40 : Do I also have to buy a sub for this?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention.
> Some changes:
> I'm getting a Fractal Design R3
> I'm getting a mouse anchor type thing (pics and review when I get it)
> I'm getting M Audio AV40s if my headphones and KBs sell


Who did you mug to afford that?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention.
> Some changes:
> I'm getting a Fractal Design R3
> I'm getting a mouse anchor type thing (pics and review when I get it)
> I'm getting M Audio AV40s if my headphones and KBs sell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yeah I know, I have to figure something out because when I play FPS, I don't like the surround .
> Do you suggest something? I don't know if I want to screw them in the walls. Changing to a 2.1 would also be a working idea.
> Tell me your suggestions.
> Those cases are so neat and clean.


Give me your 5500s (or are they 5300e's?) and I'll give you my basic Logitech 2.1 system.









I'd mount one at least on the wall on the left, and maybe get a speaker stand for the other? I was lucky enough to have a desk on the right and my piano to rest my rears on.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok Guys, I'm sorry, I just realized I was wrong and you were right , blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to comment everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is my setup, I'll will received 3 x Crossover 27Q probably Monday because they are already in Canada. And my LG 42" 1080p is for sale .
> 
> *snip*


Great setup, and awesome awesome rig. Your RAM is down as being clocked at 2133GHz, that's a pretty sweet overclock









As for the speakers, honestly, having surround sound speakers that aren't surrounding you is very pointless. You either need to replace them with a 2.1 set (recommended, you'll get higher quality 2.1 speakers for the price of lower quality 5.1 speakers) or move the rear ones so they're actually behind you. Otherwise, they're just a waste of space to be honest.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Great setup, and awesome awesome rig. Your RAM is down as being clocked at 2133GHz, that's a pretty sweet overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the speakers, honestly, having surround sound speakers that aren't surrounding you is very pointless. You either need to replace them with a 2.1 set (recommended, you'll get higher quality 2.1 speakers for the price of lower quality 5.1 speakers) or move the rear ones so they're actually behind you. Otherwise, they're just a waste of space to be honest.


I think I'm gonna change to 2.0 or 2.1 .

And my RAM is clocked at 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-27 but I'm running it at 2242 Mhz 10-11-11-28


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I started my Lego Build
> Lego Log


Awesome! I'll be starting up my own thread tonight







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Great setup, and awesome awesome rig. Your RAM is down as being clocked at 2133GHz, that's a pretty sweet overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the speakers, honestly, having surround sound speakers that aren't surrounding you is very pointless. You either need to replace them with a 2.1 set (recommended, you'll get higher quality 2.1 speakers for the price of lower quality 5.1 speakers) or move the rear ones so they're actually behind you. Otherwise, they're just a waste of space to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna change to 2.0 or 2.1 .
> 
> And my RAM is clocked at 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-27 but I'm running it at 2242 Mhz 10-11-11-28
Click to expand...

He's saying how in your sig rig it says Ghz instead of Mhz









Also if you want a sub, get a real mans sub and get a pair of Funktion One Infrabass 218, then file for bankruptcy XD


----------



## macarule

Sorry to cause the Controversy over a pair of beats








But with the selection ive listened to in JB-HI-FI the beats were easily the best second to none.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> He's saying how in your sig rig it says Ghz instead of Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you want a sub, get a real mans sub and get a pair of Funktion One Infrabass 218, then file for bankruptcy XD


Oh, hahaha, I'll have to change this.

for my 2133 Ghz, I need 120v/240v straight in the RAM stick


----------



## Deegan

not the best setup ive had but i dont have tons of space now with 3 kids 2 being twin babies.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Great setup, and awesome awesome rig. Your RAM is down as being clocked at 2133GHz, that's a pretty sweet overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the speakers, honestly, having surround sound speakers that aren't surrounding you is very pointless. You either need to replace them with a 2.1 set (recommended, you'll get higher quality 2.1 speakers for the price of lower quality 5.1 speakers) or move the rear ones so they're actually behind you. Otherwise, they're just a waste of space to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna change to 2.0 or 2.1 .
> 
> And my RAM is clocked at 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-27 but I'm running it at 2242 Mhz 10-11-11-28
Click to expand...

Good call









I went for 2.0 speakers with a regular stereo amplifier and a DAC to connect to my PC, because I wanted to keep upgrade options open and allow myself to connect other things up instead of just my PC. But if you're not bothered about that, then a set of 2.0 monitors with or without a subwoofer would be a good option. You'd get better quality than a 5.1 set from Logitech or similar, for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Great setup, and awesome awesome rig. Your RAM is down as being clocked at 2133GHz, that's a pretty sweet overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the speakers, honestly, having surround sound speakers that aren't surrounding you is very pointless. You either need to replace them with a 2.1 set (recommended, you'll get higher quality 2.1 speakers for the price of lower quality 5.1 speakers) or move the rear ones so they're actually behind you. Otherwise, they're just a waste of space to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna change to 2.0 or 2.1 .
> 
> And my RAM is clocked at 2133 Mhz 9-11-10-27 but I'm running it at 2242 Mhz 10-11-11-28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's saying how in your sig rig it says Ghz instead of Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you want a sub, get a real mans sub and get a pair of Funktion One Infrabass 218, then file for bankruptcy XD
Click to expand...

This







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> He's saying how in your sig rig it says Ghz instead of Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you want a sub, get a real mans sub and get a pair of Funktion One Infrabass 218, then file for bankruptcy XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hahaha, I'll have to change this.
> 
> for my 2133 Ghz, I need 120v/240v straight in the RAM stick
Click to expand...


----------



## csm725

Lucky I live in a country that uses 220V electricity. Therefore I get double the volts going to all my parts.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lucky I live in a country that uses 220V electricity. Therefore I get double the volts going to all my parts.


The Logic of this post.....i don't know what to say


----------



## Inconvenient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Lucky I live in a country that uses 220V electricity. Therefore I get double the volts going to all my parts.


Dosnt work this way, sadly.

Person above beat me to it







Nonetheless, i laughed quite abit at the smart logic.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> Dosnt work this way, sadly.
> Person above beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, i laughed quite abit at the smart logic.


CSM uses troll Science


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> CSM uses troll Science


Ah so you ARE familiar with csm.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I moved from a Logitech Z-5300e system (LOVED it, btw) to a Corsair SP2200 setup. I love it even more than I did the Z-5300e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact and awesome.


Same speakers


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> CSM uses troll Science


Let's get back to the purpose of this thread and website and stop the Drama.. You sound like a bunch of teen girls arguing and true religion jeans..


----------



## csm725

It's all in good fun.
Calm down.
Who else likes my IPS monitor?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It's funny how people criticize something when it's not even the subject. The Thread is called"Official Computer Room pics" and this guy still figures out how to whine about headphones. What the H*ll?. Is there something wrong with his clock or trash bin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistakes corrected.


How long have you been on this forum. You should know that for anything including but not limited to Beats/Apple products, you will get bashing from AT LEAST 1 person. Don't get so butthurt.


----------



## KaRLiToS

True, my bad


----------



## kzim9

Moved my office downstairs.....


----------



## pepejovi

Disregard child, acquire larger desk, acquire another rig.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Disregard child, acquire larger desk, acquire another rig.


this


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## jummies

Only two pictures, the rest of my room really isn't nice to show.. lol. Poor lighting as well..


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies*
> 
> Only two pictures, the rest of my room really isn't nice to show.. lol. Poor lighting as well..


Sweet looking setup! What kind of table is that?


----------



## fritx

Here is my set up a little messy, but i'll work with that later


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Here is my set up a little messy, but i'll work with that later


wallpaper o.0


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Sweet looking setup! What kind of table is that?


Looks like an Ikea Galant with T legs.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> wallpaper o.0


I know it is very provocative and sexy I like it a lot so far


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I know it is very provocative and sexy I like it a lot so far


----------



## jummies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Sweet looking setup! What kind of table is that?


yeah that's an Ikea Galant with T-legs. Got it as a Christmas present from the GF lol


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> HHKB, MS Arc, Audeze (?) hipster! SHUN!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*


What keyboard is that?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> No problem, and by the way yeah I speak English and Hebrew near perfectly.
> Okay well here's my setup (threw the headphones and KBs in for a bit of bragging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):




Why'd you rip the face off such a beautiful case :/


----------



## R4V3N

Just a little update, it's been a while.

Before


After


Believe it or not I picked the 6' desk up from Value Village for $9.99


----------



## raptorxrx

^Wow, nice grab.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies*
> 
> yeah that's an Ikea Galant with T-legs. Got it as a Christmas present from the GF lol


I wish my fiance got me good gifts... I usually get cologne or a Wal Mart gift card.







WTH do I want from Wal Mart?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I wish my fiance got me good gifts... I usually get cologne or a Wal Mart gift card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH do I want from Wal Mart?


Was there a couple weeks ago and they had a samsung 24" 1080p monitor for $150..... Plus like me, could probably use a few new pairs of underwear......

oooo.. maybe that's what she was trying to tell ya....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Was there a couple weeks ago and they had a samsung 24" 1080p monitor for $150..... Plus like me, could probably use a few new pairs of underwear......
> oooo.. maybe that's what she was trying to tell ya....


Well, if I were to take a hint by her gifts: I stink, I need to shower more often, I should probably shop at Wal Mart more often, I have some sort of use for a card with flowers on it and some mushy text printed on it, I like fresh flowers, I need multiple key chains with clever sayings on them, I like my truck to smell like berries, I need a weekly organizer for two pills, I like stuffed animals with hearts on them, and I love obnoxious trinkets that play various songs and make annoying sounds.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Just a little update, it's been a while.
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> Believe it or not I picked the 6' desk up from Value Village for $9.99


Merc Keyboard! Yay! Love this keyboard


----------



## R4V3N

I actually picked it up free. I bought a Z-board second hand online for $25 and they threw the Merc Stealth for free. After I tried the Merc I gave the Z-board away lol


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> Why'd you rip the face off such a beautiful case :/


Oh god it's so plasticky and ugly and







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


HHKB = Happy Hacking Keyboard
Topre keyswitches


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh god it's so plasticky and ugly and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHKB = Happy Hacking Keyboard
> Topre keyswitches


What?! Plasticky?!
more like blasphemy. I love the hinged door







I think it looks silly without the door, I love this case :3


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> What?! Plasticky?!
> more like blasphemy. I love the hinged door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks silly without the door, I love this case :3


I can't stand it. It's just gaudy







IMO








I'm getting an R3


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> What?! Plasticky?!
> more like blasphemy. I love the hinged door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks silly without the door, I love this case :3
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand it. It's just gaudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting an R3
Click to expand...

R3 ftw.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll post some updated office pictures soonish. Corsair 550D is on the way, and I have installed one of my two IKEA Dioder kits







(One for my PC, one for my girlfriend's)

I need to get rid of my extra PC cases... CM 690 II ADV for sure and CM RC-310 or Antec 300, whichever one my server does not reside in.


----------



## SunYear

Minor modifications.


----------



## ironsurvivor

^ Ive seen those speakers before, but for the life of me i cant remember what they are called. What are they?


----------



## mathelm

The satellite mind readers will never find me now...... aaaahahahahaaa


----------



## OC-Guru

^ I dont even...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> The a satellite mind readers will never find me now...... aaaahahahahaaa


I was going to do that to a buddy of mine last April Fools, but then I realized I'm broke, and tin foil costs money that could be spent on beer...


----------



## raptorxrx

They did an awesome job of foiling you.


----------



## kzim9

Classic!! lol


----------



## Draven

DAMN IT FOILED AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Sgtbash

Thought I would post mine









I think it is the ideal setup for surround sound, just a pain having them on the end of my bed!


----------



## KC_Flip

Bought a house and moved out of our apartment at the beginning of Feb. Finally have a chance to get some pics of the new setup.

My desk and corner:

























The wife's desk and corner:


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Here's mine xD










Just finished a few days ago. I need to do some work for cables, and Battery hidden. There will be no cables visible









One day, I'll get 2 more Asus VE228H


----------



## csm725

Love the wood on that desk.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Thanks!

it's a Countertops, and I'm using ajustable table leg.

They come from Ikea







. Doesn't cost too much, scratch free ( at a point at least). They use to have good stuff.. Well the 8 leg cost 20$ each, but they are really good stuff.

For the wood, they call that prägel. I really like.


----------



## Wubz

Better Quality Pic - wondering if I should grab a 3rd monitor.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Love the wood on that desk.


pause...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> pause...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubz*
> 
> Better Quality Pic - wondering if I should grab a 3rd monitor.


I don't know, starring into the side of your case, I would think would be enough to keep me entertained...









It really depends on how you work or game. I don't know that most of us "need" one. But if you can, why wouldn't you?

Looks good....


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Thought I would post mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the ideal setup for surround sound, just a pain having them on the end of my bed!


Love that Supra poster. I need one.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Love that Supra poster. I need one.


£10 from ebay! Really good quality too...


----------



## Heff04

To those wanting to good inexpensive way to make an awesome desk

To those of you with an Ikea around you this is very useful. You don't have to spend $$$ on a desk! You can personalize your own work station.

Every time I make a trip to Ikea I always take a look at the "As-is section".

This is my favorite place in the entire store. MOST of the time they have all kinds of goodies extremely marked down just because it was a display model or has minimal damage. Any hoot, At my Ikea they always have a plentiful stock of used work surfaces, countertops, desk tops, large floating shelves, and cabinet doors of all sizes. TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS. IT IS CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!! Also, leave the honda civic at home and bring a larger vehicle.

I always find something to bring home with me. I find counter tops for as little as $5 for a 90" counter top!. Also, floating shelves are awesome for using them as a monitor stand or 2nd tier. For awhile I had a monitor stand that I used where I found a 5' long cabinet door that had a glass center. I Cut the sides down to make it as narrow as possible and put some LEDs underneath to get an awesome lighting effect. Though, I have no pics of this. Sorry guys =(

They seriously have some cool stuff there and you can cut any of it to size. A lot of their counter tops especially have some iron on edges so you can make cuts and not have to worry about the fresh cut edges.

When It was all said and done I made my entire setup for probably about $30 bucks. If you are creative, handy, and somewhat cheap like myself this is a pretty bad ass way to get a nice desk. I just bought 2 white counter tops, 3 legs, a floating shelf and some legs for the floating shelf.


my room is extremely messy and cable management makes me want to tea-bag a blender

my room is no where near the best one in this tread but I had been getting a lot of Pm's asking about my setup so I thought I would make a few suggestions.

I really like what I'm seeing on this thread and you guys are awesome. I'm constantly trying to think of ways to redo my "command center"

Need some more inspiration with what you can do with the cheap goodies you'll get? check out http://www.ikeahackers.net/search/label/work station

If you found this helpful feel free to +rep


----------



## mathelm

Shhhhhh..... I think the *B* is bigger now....and...and... it's looking at me..........


----------



## Heff04

If you stand very still.... It wont see you


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> £10 from ebay! Really good quality too...


Will do









But I plan on buying the real deal this year


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I plan on buying the real deal this year


As am I next year if all goes to plan, what model/year you thinking of getting?

IM personally looking for an '96/97 Aero top TT Manual, and to be fair I simply cannot wait! And BPU it


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> As am I next year if all goes to plan, what model/year you thinking of getting?
> IM personally looking for an '96/97 Aero top TT Manual, and to be fair I simply cannot wait! And BPU it


That is nice indeed. Right now I am looking at a 98 Targa six speed with twin HKS turbos. I know the feeling. I have been waiting 12 years. We will both eventually get it


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks!
> it's a Countertops, and I'm using ajustable table leg.
> They come from Ikea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Doesn't cost too much, scratch free ( at a point at least). They use to have good stuff.. Well the 8 leg cost 20$ each, but they are really good stuff.
> For the wood, they call that prägel. I really like.


What do you mean Countertops?? I am looking under desks on Ikea and cant find what you built.

Thanks


----------



## OverClocker55

nice. anyone like my setup? i posted couple of pages back


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks!
> it's a Countertops, and I'm using ajustable table leg.
> They come from Ikea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Doesn't cost too much, scratch free ( at a point at least). They use to have good stuff.. Well the 8 leg cost 20$ each, but they are really good stuff.
> For the wood, they call that prägel. I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean Countertops?? I am looking under desks on Ikea and cant find what you built.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I think he means counter tops as in ones that are designed to be used in a kitchen. On top of your counters.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I think he means counter tops as in ones that are designed to be used in a kitchen. On top of your counters.


Wow.. He really did just buy a kitchen countertop and mount legs to it..

Looks good tho!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> If you have ever purchased anything from Ikea then you would know you can buy just the top of a table or desk and then choose your legs or base..
> I am not thinking it is a kitchen countertop with desk legs..


However... I bet an actual counter top would make a pretty spiffy desk... Hmmm.... If I could get this monster of a desk out of my office, I might have to try it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Wow.. He really did just buy a kitchen countertop and mount legs to it..
> Looks good tho!


yes







and I choosed the legs that are ajustable, in case the floor isn't right level. As I repare computer, it is more scratch free. Easy mount, big surface, all I needed. Ready for a Eyefinity or surround setup!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I think he means counter tops as in ones that are designed to be used in a kitchen. On top of your counters.


Thanks for clarifying








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> However... I bet an actual counter top would make a pretty spiffy desk... Hmmm.... If I could get this monster of a desk out of my office, I might have to try it.


I almost bought one somewhere near my home, one that is a bit more pricy xD, in granite ( I think it's the same word french and english), but with a diagonal cut, I was over 500$, without any legs







so I said umm, I'll grab one at Ikea, cheaper, less pricy, but do a great job.

I


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The problem is that I want large quantities of harder-to-find colors... such as greys, beiges, whites, oranges, and clear ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not stand for color disharmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea, though


You can by buy color and even by Color/Type

Example:

Grey

White

Black

Blue

Green

Red

Orange


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You can by buy color and even by Color/Type
> Example:
> Grey
> White
> Black
> Blue
> Green
> Red
> Orange


Thanks for the links







This Lego build may happen in May when I have some time before grad school


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Here is my computer room in progress.. i say its in progress because it chances constantly lol.(i need new mouse pads







) and where the off colored spots are on the wall is where a shelf is going to go hold all my games .


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awol_Wolf*
> 
> Here is my computer room in progress.. i say its in progress because it chances constantly lol.(i need new mouse pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and where the off colored spots are on the wall is where a shelf is going to go hold all my games .


So..many..icons....Any particular reason why that far left monitor isn't on/being used? Either way I like the set up, except for the crappy little steelers theme you got going on there...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Thanks for the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Lego build may happen in May when I have some time before grad school


Nah, save if for during grad school...lol. You'll need something on the side to keep you sane. *do not miss grad classes >_<* LOL


----------



## Awol_Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So..many..icons....Any particular reason why that far left monitor isn't on/being used? Either way I like the set up, *except for the crappy little steelers theme you got going on there*...


hahaha thanks, its down because i need a active display port to get it up.


----------



## MACH1NE




----------



## roleki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Thanks for the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Lego build may happen in May when I have some time before grad school


You may also want to check out Bricklink.


----------



## Hamy144

I know that my desk isnt big enough but im on the process of building my self one that fulfils my needs


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I know that my desk isnt big enough but im on the process of building my self one that fulfils my needs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What you need is a multi-level desk like the one in my signature.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What you need is a multi-level desk like the one in my signature.


no i just need longer so my monitors dont block my TV other than that its a good desk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What you need is a multi-level desk like the one in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> no i just need longer so my monitors dont block my TV other than that its a good desk
Click to expand...

But multi-level is so much fun


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But multi-level is so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im not a big fan of multi level


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I know that my desk isnt big enough but im on the process of building my self one that fulfils my needs


What is with the bottles in the walls?

I wish I could mount a LCD on my wall office. That would be awesome!

I love watching sports while I play games.. haha!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Welp, I found a desk on CL yesterday and jumped on it $40 for a ~65"x32" desk







. Unfortunately, it is made from Veneer plated MDF/plywood type stuff so it is heavy as sin and also the tardo who I bought it from can not use a power-drill as he stripped out a lot of the holes for the screws. Nothing a little bit of wood glue and some match sticks can't fix though. Should have the desk put back together in about 2 days (have to wait for the wood putty to dry since tardo himself helped me load it into the back of my suburban and did not lift his side and just scooted it causing the entire left drawer setup to be ripped apart...). Should be a HUGE improvement on desk space though, my Infinity 163's were dwarfing my desk with my 24". Next step will be getting another Asus 24" VS and the wall mounting them as well as my 42" above em tilted down







.

The handy work will all pay off


----------



## kyismaster

Finally got around to posting my room


Spoiler: My Room, 56k Warning -repost from other thread lol



General Clutter of my deskie


My Project workstation... cluttered as always
And Assorted Headphones


Told you I had a old Antique-ish dresser


Marble top! and random clutter...


My Oldish looking bed to match my dressers







, and soft fluffy plush blankets and pillows! (( dont mind the random rubber bands... I swear its not for BSDM lolololol))


Poster if you were wondering what it was.


GOD ITS SO HOT IN MY ROOM AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!




You don't see it but, theres a gigabit 24 port switch under my desk. and stuff.


----------



## kcuestag

28ºC? That's damn hot.

I hate it when my room goes above 25ºC.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 28ºC? That's damn hot.
> I hate it when my room goes above 25ºC.


sad part is that its like that 24 hours a day, if im lucky it will go to 30c


----------



## 77bigmac77

for when Im on the go


----------



## kyismaster

LOL that would be epic if it was metal framed + LCD instead.







,

Also with a MATX case + headphones lol.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> LOL that would be epic if it was metal framed + LCD instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Also with a MATX case + headphones lol.


Dont they make a portable Honda generator he could wear too! That would be awesome!!

although gas is getting pricey..


----------



## afropelican

Here is my room. Read through a lot of this thread and decided it is my turn. (Both noctua fans are dead by the way)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> Here is my room. Read through a lot of this thread and decided it is my turn. (Both noctua fans are dead by the way)


That Chair looks comfy as hell!

Love to get my game on in that beast.. My buddy had a brown one in college that we used to call the bear chair!

Oh and I really hope it isnt 2006 when you took these photos!

great setup!


----------



## csm725

How did you manage to kill 2 Noctuas?


----------



## afropelican

LOL i didn't notice the date on the corner. Stupid Kodak cameras. the families had the chair in the living room for 10 years and decided to replace them so i decided to keep it before it ended in the dump.

I did not kill the noctuas they were my cousin's who doesn't tell me how he managed to kill them. I thought id take them off his hands and use them for a display.


----------



## afropelican

No-One noticed the zip-ties on the desk chair?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> No-One noticed the zip-ties on the desk chair?


That is way funny.. I had to zoom in the picture to see that!

You should spend the .25 cents and get some black ones.. haha


----------



## TheYonderGod

For some reason your monitor looks realllllly small in those pics. That's the 23" in your sig?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> For some reason your monitor looks realllllly small in those pics. That's the 23" in your sig?


Not unless he got Samsung to make him a 2333HD without the clear bezel on bottom


----------



## kyismaster

nice man crib afro.


----------



## afropelican

the 2333hd is now in my wardrobe (so dont get cheeky Jester 435!). The one that is now on my desk is a samsung syncmaster 943 19 inch monitor.


----------



## afropelican

thanks kyismaster


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> the 2333hd is now in my wardrobe (so dont get cheeky Jester 435!). The one that is now on my desk is a samsung syncmaster 943 19 inch monitor.


Cheeky







wouldn't dream of it..


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> the 2333hd is now in my wardrobe (so dont get cheeky Jester 435!). The one that is now on my desk is a samsung syncmaster 943 19 inch monitor.


Your avatar is the most amazing thing I've seen since forever.


----------



## TheBadBull

...aaand pepe is going completely off topic...









IIRC iCrap used to have it as his avatar. I don't know why he changed it tho.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ...aaand pepe is going completely off topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IIRC iCrap used to have it as his avatar.* I don't know why he changed it tho.


Yup


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ...aaand pepe is going completely off topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC iCrap used to have it as his avatar. I don't know why he changed it tho.


His avatar is worth going off topic for.


----------



## Phenomanator53

BTW thats an iPad 3 and a white itouch 4g
the laptop is a school issued laptop that we get to keep if we finish yr 12 (im yr 9)


----------



## pepejovi

For shame... you have a iPad 3, but such a crappy monitor?


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> For shame... you have a iPad 3, but such a crappy monitor?


^THIS


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> For shame... you have a iPad 3, but such a crappy monitor?


i got the ipad as a gift and i dont have much left for monitors


----------



## Phenomanator53

lol i mean i dont have much left after my 2600k and etc....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Easy decision. Sell Ipad, Acquire 2k res monitor.


----------



## azeller09

Mehe


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2110710/width/600/height/400/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thats an iPad 3 and a white itouch 4g
> the laptop is a school issued laptop that we get to keep if we finish yr 12 (im yr 9)


Good policy, what with laptops being pretty much paper weights after 3 or 4 years....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeller09*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2111036/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehe


nice heater....


----------



## WonderMutt

Well, I've been watching this thread for a while and finally decided to post some pics of my own. I refer to my little space in our basement as the CIC (Command Information Center). These pics are about a month old, I have a 5th computer at the desk, but these are the most updated pics I have...

Full CIC:


5 Monitors, 4 Rigs, 2 Keyboards/Mice:


Setup for my 2 main rigs: 3 23" Monitors with my OCN background:


Old 19" and 15" Monitors for my other 3 desktops:


My Main Rig (2600K) and My TC Folding Rig (2500K):


2 of My Other 3 Desktop Rigs (the old Gateway is there just to run my HFM to monitor my folding):


I have a couple of KVM Switches to change over the monitors, keyboards and mice. Overall, this setup (along with 2 laptops that aren't in my CIC) nets me about 220K PPD folding and definately keeps me busy keeping everything running smooth.


----------



## pepejovi

That's a really nice desk...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's a really nice desk...


Ikea Galant again, I believe, with extensions an A legs.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ikea Galant again, I believe, with extensions an A legs.


Yep, that is correct. With the extensions and all, it is 5 1/2 feet on the short side (that butts up to the wall) and 7 1/2 feet on the other. Cost a pretty penny, but I love it, it gives me plenty of room to grow.


----------



## Robilar

Did you have any trouble leveling out the legs equally? I went with the T-leg on the Gallant and it was a bugger to get them all at the same height.


----------



## Asininity

I had no problem with my A-Legs at all. First try and when I brought out the level everything was perfect







. Mine only has six A-legs though.


----------



## WonderMutt

I didn't have a problem with them, but I measured them all before I started putting it together. I made them all 27" (IIRC) to make the total height of the desk about 29 inches. Once I got it all together, I threw a level on it in a couple of different places and it was spot on first try. Just helps to plan it out and make sure they're all right before you start. All said and done mine has 10 legs, so I didn't want to try to adjust them after it was all together, that would have been a HUGE pain!

Also, I did pick up the cable management that Ikea sells, but I haven't gotten around to putting it on yet. Need to, though, my wires are an absolute mess. 7 rigs, 5 monitors, it is terrible!

Rob, your cable management must be awesome, I can't see hardly any cables in your pic. Looks very clean, very nice!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I'm thinking about ripping out this monstrosity of a desk and building my own out of a counter top. Haven't decided though. would be nice to have a desk that suits my needs rather than one I adjust to.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's a really nice desk...


BTW: Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm thinking about ripping out this monstrosity of a desk and building my own out of a counter top. Haven't decided though. would be nice to have a desk that suits my needs rather than one I adjust to.


I thought about building my own, saw a really cool one HERE OCN that someone was building that actually housed 2 rigs (it had cabinents that acted as the cases), but I really don't have the time or proper tools to do so. If I had the right tools (mainly a big table saw that could cut an 8' sheet of MDF straight) I definately would have. the Galant works great, but a custom one would habe been much better.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I didn't have a problem with them, but I measured them all before I started putting it together. I made them all 27" (IIRC) to make the total height of the desk about 29 inches. Once I got it all together, I threw a level on it in a couple of different places and it was spot on first try. Just helps to plan it out and make sure they're all right before you start. All said and done mine has 10 legs, so I didn't want to try to adjust them after it was all together, that would have been a HUGE pain!
> Also, I did pick up the cable management that Ikea sells, but I haven't gotten around to putting it on yet. Need to, though, my wires are an absolute mess. 7 rigs, 5 monitors, it is terrible!
> Rob, your cable management must be awesome, I can't see hardly any cables in your pic. Looks very clean, very nice!


I bought the cable management from IKEA as well and did not end up using it (they don't fit with the two case undercarriages I bought regardless).


----------



## snoball

SO jealous of you Ikea users..


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I bought the cable management from IKEA as well and did not end up using it (they don't fit with the two case undercarriages I bought regardless).


I was going to get the undercarriages, but didn't because of the cost (I already speant enough just to make the desk the size I wanted). The one thing I do like about Ikea, I can always expand if I need too. I'm always somewhere in the process of buliding a new system, so as I get more, I'll add monitors and then I can extend the desk even further! My wife about had a fit when we got it together, but I have 1/2 our basement to work with, so I can always go bigger! hope I don't have to anytime soon (just bulit this thing 3 months ago), but I like knowing that I can. Right now I still have about 2 1/2 feet at the end of the desk that is unused, but I plan on getting another 23" monitor for my work laptop (and a dock) so I have a workstation at home for when I need to work from there. That was part of the reason I went as big as I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> SO jealous of you Ikea users..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Yeah, I couldn't fit in a space that small, no matter what my wife says!


----------



## pokpok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubz*
> 
> Better Quality Pic - wondering if I should grab a 3rd monitor.


+ rep for epic mouse and keyboard


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Did you have any trouble leveling out the legs equally? I went with the T-leg on the Gallant and it was a bugger to get them all at the same height.


I set mine all to the same height and they were perfectly level (snapped them all into the same height-management hole and flipped her over with success). Perhaps the frame or surface was slightly bowed with yours.

Side-note: The T-Legs are so worth the extra $$$









And on the topic of the cable management trays, I bought one small and one large one. I'll be making use of the large one when I rebuild my PC tomorrow (Corsair 550D will be here!







)

I'm going to use the shorter one for my girlfriend's desk, which is a cheap (but nice enough) $50 L desk from American Furniture Warehouse.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I set mine all to the same height and they were perfectly level (snapped them all into the same height-management hole and flipped her over with success). Perhaps the frame or surface was slightly bowed with yours.
> Side-note: The T-Legs are so worth the extra $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the topic of the cable management trays, I bought one small and one large one. I'll be making use of the large one when I rebuild my PC tomorrow (Corsair 550D will be here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm going to use the shorter one for my girlfriend's desk, which is a cheap (but nice enough) $50 L desk from American Furniture Warehouse.


Once you put the cable management tray on, can you post up some pics of it? I just want to see how it looks. I'm still debating on putting them on my desk or not, it would be a lot of trouble, but I think it would clean things up. I'm just really currious to see how it all looks once their installed.

As for the T-Legs, I would love to have gotten them, but with the number of legs I needed for my desk, it would have been nearly $100 more.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Once you put the cable management tray on, can you post up some pics of it? I just want to see how it looks. I'm still debating on putting them on my desk or not, it would be a lot of trouble, but I think it would clean things up. I'm just really currious to see how it all looks once their installed.
> As for the T-Legs, I would love to have gotten them, but with the number of legs I needed for my desk, it would have been nearly $100 more.


Worth it!







I have a L Galant + an extension with 3 T-Legs. $90 for legs seemed like an outrageous sum at the time... but now that they are installed I have decided it was well worth it.

I have the tray installed already (Use a Dremel to pre-thread the holes!) - I'll take pictures after I redo the cabling


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That's a really nice desk...
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Galant again, I believe, with extensions an A legs.
Click to expand...

Too bad i can never justify spending over 150€ for a desk, no matter how epic a desk it is...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I thought about building my own, saw a really cool one HERE OCN that someone was building that actually housed 2 rigs (it had cabinents that acted as the cases), but I really don't have the time or proper tools to do so. If I had the right tools (mainly a big table saw that could cut an 8' sheet of MDF straight) I definately would have. the Galant works great, but a custom one would habe been much better.


It looks like my desk project is a go. I found out my friend is having her counter tops replaced tomorrow, and I'm going to snag the old ones. So I should have two pieces, one 5-6 feet and one 4-5 feet long. I also have another friend who is a contractor that might be making me some nice metal legs. I also found out that Rustoleum makes a great counter top paint so I won't be stuck with a "harvest gold" desk. lmao

I'm going to start up a thread once it's certain that I'm getting the counter tops and do a build log. Hopefully if everything goes as planned, I'll be able to build by the 15th of next month. (My friend the contractor is 4 hours away and is coming up for me wedding on the 12th of next month.)


----------



## azeller09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Good policy, what with laptops being pretty much paper weights after 3 or 4 years....
> nice heater....


Yea, my room is HOT, get it?


----------



## Blindsay

New place, new setup


----------



## raptorxrx

I wish I had a couch like that!


----------



## OC-Guru

My computer room is getting a bit messy :/ time for a clean up this weekend I think


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I wish I had a couch like that!


just got it actually, the ends both recline soo comfortable


----------



## Brummie

Sorry about crappy Iphone pics, it's the only camera I own!!


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brummie*
> 
> 
> Sorry about crappy Iphone pics, it's the only camera I own!!


Nice setup, are those AV30's? You have any problems with sound not being balanced?


----------



## Brummie

Thanks!

AV40's, the only issue I have is that the one on the left cuts out occasionally when the headphone jack is removed too quickly... it's a little odd.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Im not a big fan of multi level


I don't know wither to buy you a beer or hit you up side the head with it.... You ( at least I think it was you) got me onto google sketchup. So now instead of using my free time to play BF3, I spend it all pitaling with sketchup......











Anyways, +1 Rep for the find.....


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> for when Im on the go


surround sound at its best.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'll take better pictures later. I just received my three monitors (Crossover 27Q Led-P) and the third monitor need a longer cable. i'll go get one at best buy tomorrow.


----------



## Hartk1213

was just given a third monitor the other day and now im waiting for my Active adapter to get here so i can try out some eyefinity....also just cleaned up everything it was so dusty so its the first pic after the big clean up lol


----------



## jeffblute

Small update to the computer setup, still need to stain the desk.
Got some new watercooling goodies for the rig,
Plan for tomorrow, work a bit on the wires under the desk and maybe lower it a good two inches?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Corsair 550D is on the way...


Moved into that recently. LOVE this case. I've had some old Lian-Li's, Antecs, P180, 900, the Stacker 810, CM 690, Define R3, P280, and finally the 550D. It's BY FAR my favorite case EVER!! +5 smart case decision points for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubz*


What kind of keyboard is that! It looks crazy awesome bro! +3 style points for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But multi-level is so much fun


That looks really slick. So much room...all right in front of you too. +2 efficiency points for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> And Assorted Headphones


Yes! That's so frickin' smart dude! +3 Macgyver points for you!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> GOD ITS SO HOT IN MY ROOM AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


That...sucks... +1600 sympathy points for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 28ºC? That's damn hot. I hate it when my room goes above 25ºC.


24.5C is unsettling.
24.9C is unnerving.
25C...running for the AC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yep, that is correct. With the extensions and all, it is 5 1/2 feet on the short side (that butts up to the wall) and 7 1/2 feet on the other. Cost a pretty penny, but I love it, it gives me plenty of room to grow.


This is exactly what I wanted to do. Unfortunately, I'm stuck in one room...bed, computer, and all for another 2 months and couldn't fit anything on the skinny side. Here's my setup.










I went to Ikea for the Vikin? Then decided it was lame wood, so I went w/ the normal straight Galant. Unfortunately, it just wasn't big enough. The corner desk w/ at least the one big extension and little round is workable for now. Cool thing as you mentioned is that I can add the extension for the skinny side later. I'm not sure about the curves though. I think I'd rather sacrifice that for more stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Did you have any trouble leveling out the legs equally? I went with the T-leg on the Gallant and it was a bugger to get them all at the same height.


Did you adjust them when it was upside down? I used measuring tape and would put them all a little over 6 inches from foot to the 60mm line. Then I'd ever so slightly turn the allen wrench and it would fall perfectly into place. Lock em down and turn em over. I actually had a lot more trouble w/ the A legs when I bought the straight Galant desk. I couldn't stand how they twist! Maybe you got some bum legs? Table has a 10yr warranty IIRC. See if they'll replace em if that's an issue?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Too bad i can never justify spending over 150€ for a desk, no matter how epic a desk it is...


Previous to my Ikea adventure ($100 desk to $150 desk to $325 desk), I had been using a cheap resin table purchased a decade ago. I actually had 2nd thoughts about the desk after getting it, but it's too late now. I've done been spoiled. It makes such a HUGE difference in my putering experience.








Took back that Tempurpedic chair cause I really need one w/ a headrest. Any recommendations on a really good chair that reclines, tilts, heights, slides, and cooks me dinner? Or rather a place to find one in the valley? (I'm in Phoenix.) Staples and Office Max are out BTW.


----------



## Evenger14

Loving all the awesome setups! Hopefully in about 2 weeks I'll have two new 20" monitors, enabling me to have an EYEfinity setup. That is if Newegg doesn't raise their prices on the monitors again.


----------



## DMHernandez

Crappy celphone picture :/



Gonna try and take one during the day.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Moved into that recently. LOVE this case. I've had some old Lian-Li's, Antecs, P180, 900, the Stacker 810, CM 690, Define R3, P280, and finally the 550D. It's BY FAR my favorite case EVER!! +5 smart case decision points for you.
> What kind of keyboard is that! It looks crazy awesome bro! +3 style points for you.
> That looks really slick. So much room...all right in front of you too. +2 efficiency points for you.
> Yes! That's so frickin' smart dude! +3 Macgyver points for you!!
> That...sucks... +1600 sympathy points for you.
> 24.5C is unsettling.
> 24.9C is unnerving.
> 25C...running for the AC.
> This is exactly what I wanted to do. Unfortunately, I'm stuck in one room...bed, computer, and all for another 2 months and couldn't fit anything on the skinny side. Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Ikea for the Vikin? Then decided it was lame wood, so I went w/ the normal straight Galant. Unfortunately, it just wasn't big enough. The corner desk w/ at least the one big extension and little round is workable for now. Cool thing as you mentioned is that I can add the extension for the skinny side later. I'm not sure about the curves though. I think I'd rather sacrifice that for more stability.
> Did you adjust them when it was upside down? I used measuring tape and would put them all a little over 6 inches from foot to the 60mm line. Then I'd ever so slightly turn the allen wrench and it would fall perfectly into place. Lock em down and turn em over. I actually had a lot more trouble w/ the A legs when I bought the straight Galant desk. I couldn't stand how they twist! Maybe you got some bum legs? Table has a 10yr warranty IIRC. See if they'll replace em if that's an issue?
> Previous to my Ikea adventure ($100 desk to $150 desk to $325 desk), I had been using a cheap resin table purchased a decade ago. I actually had 2nd thoughts about the desk after getting it, but it's too late now. I've done been spoiled. It makes such a HUGE difference in my putering experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took back that Tempurpedic chair cause I really need one w/ a headrest.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a really good chair that reclines, tilts, heights, slides, and cooks me dinner? Or rather a place to find one in the valley? (I'm in Phoenix.) Staples and Office Max are out BTW.


Staples Osgood I love that chair. If you keep an eye on the sales you can grab it when they have the Sunday/Monday $79.99 sale on it. Think they repeat it about ever 2 - 3 weeks

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Osgood-Bonded-Leather-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_923523


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a L Galant + an extension with 3 T-Legs. $90 for legs seemed like an outrageous sum at the time... but now that they are installed I have decided it was well worth it.
> I have the tray installed already (Use a Dremel to pre-thread the holes!) - I'll take pictures after I redo the cabling


Awesome, can't wait to see the pics!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Too bad i can never justify spending over 150€ for a desk, no matter how epic a desk it is...


I was using 2 really old (like 15-20 year old) desks and an old 2 seater kitchen table before I got my desk. I dropped over $500 on it (which I thought was nuts) but I'm so happy that I did. There is nothing like having enough space to actually spread out and work when necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It looks like my desk project is a go. I found out my friend is having her counter tops replaced tomorrow, and I'm going to snag the old ones. So I should have two pieces, one 5-6 feet and one 4-5 feet long. I also have another friend who is a contractor that might be making me some nice metal legs. I also found out that Rustoleum makes a great counter top paint so I won't be stuck with a "harvest gold" desk. lmao
> I'm going to start up a thread once it's certain that I'm getting the counter tops and do a build log. Hopefully if everything goes as planned, I'll be able to build by the 15th of next month. (My friend the contractor is 4 hours away and is coming up for me wedding on the 12th of next month.)


Yeah, my wife and I were actually thinking of using the Rustoleum to paint our counter tops until we can afford to replace them. The desk out of counter top sounds awesome, can't wait to see the pics of how it turns out!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> New place, new setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics hidden for size...


Two things: First off, with a setup that awesome, why don't you have the projector cealing mounted?? Also, how big is the screen? My wife and I built a home theater in our basement last year and I love it!! I have a laptop hooked up as a HTPC and I bought a wireless keyboard for it, it is a great setup (I'll post pics). We actually built our screen, just bulit a 10' wall, made all of it screen except where our surround sound speakers mount, so 9 feet of the wall width is screen (totaling 122.5"). Nothing like playing video games on a theater screen! But the best part is that I set up my desk so I can watch movies while I'm working (I can see the screen perfectly).

I love your couch, BTW!! The seating is the only thing we haven't gotten yet for the theater is the seating. We're actually looking at something similar, but for our setup it would have to be straight. Also, I want each seat to recline and to have cup holders between each seat. We host a LOT of movie nights with friends and family, so I really want to get the full on theater experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Staples Osgood I love that chair. If you keep an eye on the sales you can grab it when they have the Sunday/Monday $79.99 sale on it. Think they repeat it about ever 2 - 3 weeks
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Osgood-Bonded-Leather-Managers-Mid-Back-Chair-Black/product_923523


I have the Markus from Ikea (in orange which it looks like they no longer sell) and i love it!! Its a bit pricy (I got it as a gift from my mother-in-law), but I've never set in a more comfortable office chair. Not to mention, it kinda looks like something off the Enterprise at my desk!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Two things: First off, with a setup that awesome, why don't you have the projector cealing mounted?? Also, how big is the screen? My wife and I built a home theater in our basement last year and I love it!! I have a laptop hooked up as a HTPC and I bought a wireless keyboard for it, it is a great setup (I'll post pics). We actually built our screen, just bulit a 10' wall, made all of it screen except where our surround sound speakers mount, so 9 feet of the wall width is screen (totaling 122.5"). Nothing like playing video games on a theater screen! But the best part is that I set up my desk so I can watch movies while I'm working (I can see the screen perfectly).
> I love your couch, BTW!! The seating is the only thing we haven't gotten yet for the theater is the seating. We're actually looking at something similar, but for our setup it would have to be straight. Also, I want each seat to recline and to have cup holders between each seat. We host a LOT of movie nights with friends and family, so I really want to get the full on theater experience.


Its just an apartment and they didnt want me drilling into the ceiling









The screen is 120", The couch is my most recent addition actually. Real happy with it, the outside seats recline, the two middle ones do not. Which isnt too bad because with the coffee table so close it would just get in the way.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Its just an apartment and they didnt want me drilling into the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen is 120", The couch is my most recent addition actually. Real happy with it, the outside seats recline, the two middle ones do not. Which isnt too bad because with the coffee table so close it would just get in the way.


Right on, that makes sense. I thought that screen looked huge! That is a really nice living room for an apt! I was just wondering why you had such an awesome set up and the projector wasn't mounted, but that does make sense. As for the couch, that makes sense as well. Ours is a dedicated theater (not used as a living room), so we don't have a coffee table (we have an antique trunk ceader trunk we are using as one until we get our theater seats), but that total makes sense. Really love the set up though, wish I could put a projector in our living room, but we have SO MUCH light (too many damn windows) that it just wouldn't look good during the day.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on, that makes sense. I thought that screen looked huge! That is a really nice living room for an apt! I was just wondering why you had such an awesome set up and the projector wasn't mounted, but that does make sense. As for the couch, that makes sense as well. Ours is a dedicated theater (not used as a living room), so we don't have a coffee table (we have an antique trunk ceader trunk we are using as one until we get our theater seats), but that total makes sense. Really love the set up though, wish I could put a projector in our living room, but we have SO MUCH light (too many damn windows) that it just wouldn't look good during the day.


Yeah i had to cover up one of the windows (with a dark Knight blanket lol) and as long as i shut the other lights off i can get it pretty dark in there.

Yeah i like the coffee table alot because i have dinner in there often (mostly due to not having a kitchen table haha). For an apartment though, i think i did pretty well


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Yeah i had to cover up one of the windows (with a dark Knight blanket lol) and as long as i shut the other lights off i can get it pretty dark in there.
> Yeah i like the coffee table alot because i have dinner in there often (mostly due to not having a kitchen table haha). For an apartment though, i think i did pretty well


Yeah, that is definately a sweet set up you have there!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, my wife and I were actually thinking of using the Rustoleum to paint our counter tops until we can afford to replace them. The desk out of counter top sounds awesome, can't wait to see the pics of how it turns out!!


Well, I may have spoke too soon on it... Not sure until later today. But it's still the plan. From what I've read and watched, the counter top paint, and especially the stone effects series works very well. Well enough that people usually don't replace the counters after they've used it.

My biggest problem with the idea is I tend to design more than I can actually do. lol Playing with Sketchup last night I made the basic desk design, and then started adding to it, ending up with a desk that would cost about $200 rather than the cheap/free plan. Main issue is I need storage for hardware and tools, as well as other daily use junk I have on and around my desk. If you have any ideas, or anyone wants to make me a sketchup idea feel free to message me.

Counter tops are 5 feet on the long side, 4 feet on the short side, and 2 feet deep by 2 feet 4 inches at the bottom of the desktop.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Moved into that recently. LOVE this case. I've had some old Lian-Li's, Antecs, P180, 900, the Stacker 810, CM 690, Define R3, P280, and finally the 550D. It's BY FAR my favorite case EVER!! +5 smart case decision points for you.
> What kind of keyboard is that! It looks crazy awesome bro! +3 style points for you.
> That looks really slick. So much room...all right in front of you too. +2 efficiency points for you.
> Yes! That's so frickin' smart dude! +3 Macgyver points for you!!
> That...sucks... +1600 sympathy points for you.
> 24.5C is unsettling.
> 24.9C is unnerving.
> 25C...running for the AC.
> This is exactly what I wanted to do. Unfortunately, I'm stuck in one room...bed, computer, and all for another 2 months and couldn't fit anything on the skinny side. Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Ikea for the Vikin? Then decided it was lame wood, so I went w/ the normal straight Galant. Unfortunately, it just wasn't big enough. The corner desk w/ at least the one big extension and little round is workable for now. Cool thing as you mentioned is that I can add the extension for the skinny side later. I'm not sure about the curves though. I think I'd rather sacrifice that for more stability.
> Did you adjust them when it was upside down? I used measuring tape and would put them all a little over 6 inches from foot to the 60mm line. Then I'd ever so slightly turn the allen wrench and it would fall perfectly into place. Lock em down and turn em over. I actually had a lot more trouble w/ the A legs when I bought the straight Galant desk. I couldn't stand how they twist! Maybe you got some bum legs? Table has a 10yr warranty IIRC. See if they'll replace em if that's an issue?
> Previous to my Ikea adventure ($100 desk to $150 desk to $325 desk), I had been using a cheap resin table purchased a decade ago. I actually had 2nd thoughts about the desk after getting it, but it's too late now. I've done been spoiled. It makes such a HUGE difference in my putering experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took back that Tempurpedic chair cause I really need one w/ a headrest. Any recommendations on a really good chair that reclines, tilts, heights, slides, and cooks me dinner? Or rather a place to find one in the valley? (I'm in Phoenix.) Staples and Office Max are out BTW.


thanks for the feed back










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Hot, as, balls.*



Oh, I like your set up, i think it needs mood lights


----------



## blasphemy

my current setup... dont mind the bong :X


----------



## R4V3N

Just got a new case for the HTPC. Goodbye ugly Acer case!


----------



## raptorxrx

^lol


----------



## Nebacanezer

Hadn't post an update since changing some things around in my Computer room. Below are my crappy pics lol

This one was after pulling an all nighter while working on a friend's build. My brother sitting on the couch there


This is standing at the entrance to my "office"


Pregnant wife invading my space...dang women










Don't mind the messy desk. It is rarely that way but I have a paper due soon so I have been working my behind off










This is the shelf my brother and I built that now sits above my desk. I had the wood, the mounting brackets, and the paint. I got 6 ft of 1/16 galvanized cable and 4 - 1/16 cable lockers from the local hardware store for $4.63








Also, especially proud of my degree ( which just came in today







)


----------



## snoball

I like the NV card hung up


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> This is standing at the entrance to my "office"


Nice wall flag. (I'm just changing out a few fans)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> my current setup... dont mind the bong :X


Is that an Ikea Jonas desk with the pull out?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Nice wall flag. (I'm just changing out a few fans)


I love that band








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I like the NV card hung up


Thanks, it's my old 9800GT that died on me, makes great wall art


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I love that band


Slipknot are a terrible band.. especially when compared to Disturbed


----------



## pepejovi

Bow to the kings of metal.


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Is that an Ikea Jonas desk with the pull out?


haha yes sir! fun desk enough space for like 5 monitors.


----------



## bxrdj

I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


Posts like that will just get you flamed and a bad rep among the forum users. People like different things, deal with it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


That's stupid, that's like saying "I don't understand why anyone who likes reading would like jazz music". The hobby and music listening habits are just not related.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> haha yes sir! fun desk enough space for like 5 monitors.


I have the same desk! I love it!

the pull out part is awesome when you need extra space


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Hadn't post an update since changing some things around in my Computer room. Below are my crappy pics lol
> This one was after pulling an all nighter while working on a friend's build. My brother sitting on the couch there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is standing at the entrance to my "office"
> 
> Pregnant wife invading my space...dang women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the messy desk. It is rarely that way but I have a paper due soon so I have been working my behind off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shelf my brother and I built that now sits above my desk. I had the wood, the mounting brackets, and the paint. I got 6 ft of 1/16 galvanized cable and 4 - 1/16 cable lockers from the local hardware store for $4.63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, especially proud of my degree ( which just came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I can't wait to have a little cozy family







Congrats


----------



## Krully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


I don't understand why people build and mod computers when you can get a store bought Acer!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krully*
> 
> I don't understand why people build and mod computers when you can get a store bought Acer!


Lol, I hope your kidding, otherwise im going to go cry in a corner now


----------



## Krully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, I hope your kidding, otherwise im going to go cry in a corner now


I must learn to place an /s before any of my posts!


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's stupid, that's like saying "I don't understand why anyone who likes reading would like jazz music". The hobby and music listening habits are just not related.


This.


----------



## FishCommander

Mostly for programming these days but it doubles as a gaming rig


----------



## Nitrogannex

New Monitor (V) (;,,,; ) (V) WOOP WOOP WOOP









Dell Ultrasharp U2311h, I was debating between one of these or one of those korean ones, but after i've had this a few days, i'm glad i have antiglare, and also, for $165 it was a steal

also, bot Slipknot and Disturbed are good, but I am and always will be a FFDP Guy


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I can't wait to have a little cozy family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


LoL thank you, it's a girl and my wife is due on July 14th.

In terms of music, if you don't like Slipknot or Disturbed or Lamb of God or any metal that's cool guys, I'll enjoy listening to the music I enjoy; you listen to the music you enjoy.

Life is good, no room for arguing


----------



## adam-c

absolutely true


----------



## Phokus

Would people recommend the FREDRIK series desks that replaced the JERKERS? I'm in dire need of a new desk and am looking for a minimalist look that offers nice real estate for a good price.


----------



## Hogwasher

I have the Fredrick and yes I would recommend it. Got a 30 inch monitor and a full size tower with plenty of room to spare


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krully*
> 
> I don't understand why people build and mod computers when you can get a store bought Acer!


Hey, my HTPC is an Acer! But then I was given it when the HDD died, so I threw in a 2TB I had in my gaming rig and a Radeon 5450 for HDMI, so I guess it's not really store _bought_








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> LoL thank you, it's a girl and my wife is due on July 14th.
> In terms of music, if you don't like Slipknot or Disturbed or Lamb of God or any metal that's cool guys, I'll enjoy listening to the music I enjoy; you listen to the music you enjoy.
> Life is good, no room for arguing


Also, congrats.

I have to admit, I don't listen to a whole lot of metal anymore, after starting to listen to a lot more dark 80s stuff and electronic, but I do still have a soft spot for a few metal bands. Everyone is different, just listen to whatever makes the hair on the back of your neck stand on end and enjoy it


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> 
> Small update to the computer setup, still need to stain the desk.
> Got some new watercooling goodies for the rig,
> Plan for tomorrow, work a bit on the wires under the desk and maybe lower it a good two inches?


Awesome poster, i have it sitting right behind me


----------



## kyismaster

its almost 30c in here! someone shoot me!


----------



## Krully

Sounds like every second day here in Brisbane.


----------



## XSCounter

It's 0°C here is Moscow and it's still snowing. Beat that!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its -1'C in Montreal and sunny, beat that







.


----------



## pepejovi

It's been up to +5 here and there's still snow everywhere but the roads.


----------



## raptorxrx

Anyone else here not have AC? Stop complaining about 85 F, it's hard to sleep at 105 F...

For you Celsius people, it's been up to 40C before...


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Anyone else here not have AC? Stop complaining about 85 F, it's hard to sleep at 105 F...


I don't have AC in my room, really hard to sleep at 32~35C.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Anyone else here not have AC? Stop complaining about 85 F, it's hard to sleep at 105 F...


As long as its a Dry heat and not Humid, i love sleeping in temps like that, if its humid, BLAST THE FANS


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I don't have AC in my room, really hard to sleep at 32~35C.


Once it climbs up that high, I sleep on my porch.








lol


----------



## Phokus

I have a wall unit AC which is as loud as a jet engine so I only run it to put cold air in my room. Then when I sleep, I have a fan that circulates at my face and I sleep like a conquering Viking.

But my lease is up in a few months and I'm moving where they have central air so I won't have to worry about the heat or cold.


----------



## TheBadBull

7C in my room right now. uJelly?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Not remotely. I much prefer my rooms around 15C.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 7C in my room right now. uJelly?


I would like an ambient of 15-16'C but I have a girlfriend that is always cold, even in summer. So I have to keep the ambient at 21'c-22'c around the house.

Pictures of the Current setup so far. Almost Final. I will go get some M-Audio AV40 speakers this afternoon. I did all the cable management under the desk and I need to put a couple of zip ties to tidy up the cables a little bit, waiting for the speakers

















(The ballon is to scare the cat away from the tree and the earth)

I Had a little idea and decided to grab a cheap basket and route the cables inside the basket to hide the excess. (Not done yet)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 7C in my room right now. uJelly?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like an ambient of 15-16'C but I have a girlfriend that is always cold, even in summer. So I have to keep the ambient at 21'c-22'c around the house.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of the Current setup so far. Almost Final. I will go get some M-Audio AV40 speakers this afternoon. I did all the cable management under the desk and I need to put a couple of zip ties to tidy up the cables a little bit, waiting for the speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Had a little idea and decided to grab a cheap basket and route the cables inside the basket to hide the excess. (Not done yet)
Click to expand...

Why don't you keep her warm, then?

ifyouknowwhatimean.jpg


----------



## Jester435

@ KaRLiToS

Where is the LG 42" that used to be your old monitor?

What monitors did you get for that eyefinity setup?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> @ KaRLiToS
> Where is the LG 42" that used to be your old monitor?
> What monitors did you get for that eyefinity setup?


I am trying to sell my 42 inches LG TV right now and my current setup is triple Crossover 27Q Led-P, I know you know what monitor I'm talking about









I did not use eyefinity in portrait, and I don't think I will soon.

I did this the first day I had them just to test the pivot (I didnt have my active DVI-D to mini display port so couldn't test eyefinity)


----------



## Jester435

I just googled them.. I have actually never heard of Crossover and is there any place to buy them except Ebay from Korea?

what model is your LG 42"?

I have a 55" LG plasma & 40" Samsung LCD. great tvs..


----------



## KaRLiToS

42LD630 (I sell locally)

The Crossover are only from Korea or some resellers around USA. These screens, along with the Yamakasi CatLeap, the Achieva Shimian and also the PcBank are monitors that you can compare with the Dell u2711. But buying from South Korea with no warranty and a package sent as a gift with 60$ value to lower the customs turn this kind of purchase in a gamble. I ordered three monitors from Red-Cap on ebay and he made a good price for three and I have no dead or stuck pixel. I am so amazed by those screens. I did a great choice, saved a lot of money and I game at 7680x1440 resolution (my GPUs hates me now).


----------



## Demented




----------



## Jester435

Were do all these guys get OCN decals?

I would love to buy a bunch..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Were do all these guys get OCN decals?
> 
> I would love to buy a bunch..


http://www.overclock.net/t/232208/overclock-net-appliques-for-sale/0_20


----------



## Phokus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would like an ambient of 15-16'C but I have a girlfriend that is always cold, even in summer. So I have to keep the ambient at 21'c-22'c around the house.
> Pictures of the Current setup so far. Almost Final. I will go get some M-Audio AV40 speakers this afternoon. I did all the cable management under the desk and I need to put a couple of zip ties to tidy up the cables a little bit, waiting for the speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The ballon is to scare the cat away from the tree and the earth)
> I Had a little idea and decided to grab a cheap basket and route the cables inside the basket to hide the excess. (Not done yet)


What desk is that? Looks nice and sleek!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/816810/width/600/height/450/flags/


SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/232208/overclock-net-appliques-for-sale/0_20


that thread is from 2009 and locked.. I will send the thread creator a PM, but I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Methos07




----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*


Nice setup


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Nice setup


Thanks! I'm incredibly happy these Shimian's arrived perfectly. They're stunning.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> was just given a third monitor the other day and now im waiting for my Active adapter to get here so i can try out some eyefinity....also just cleaned up everything it was so dusty so its the first pic after the big clean up lol


what do you guys think of my set up


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> what do you guys think of my set up


I think you should let people comment at their leisure and not ask.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I think you should let people comment at their leisure and not ask.


well it kinda got skipped so i was just asking no need to get so upset


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> well it kinda got skipped so i was just asking no need to get so upset


I've gotten skipped a few times before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> was just given a third monitor the other day and now im waiting for my Active adapter to get here so i can try out some eyefinity....also just cleaned up everything it was so dusty so its the first pic after the big clean up lol


Looks pretty awesome man, have you though about getting or making a larger desk though? Looks kinda crowed with three monitors.


----------



## Hartk1213

ya i definitly want a bigger desk its just im low on $$$ right now the desk i really want is the Galant from Ikea, The black on with the corner extension with the T legs lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ya i definitly want a bigger desk its just im low on $$$ right now the desk i really want is the Galant from Ikea, The black on with the corner extension with the T legs lol


I wanted one of those too, but it would have cost me $200 + the $200 to have it shipped here. My desk I built cost me less than $200.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> what do you guys think of my set up


Mouse and KB on different level, o god that drives me insane. I feel sideways when I deal with that. Damn school. KB in drawer, mouse on top.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I wanted one of those too, but it would have cost me $200 + the $200 to have it shipped here. My desk I built cost me less than $200.


Pics


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phokus*
> 
> What desk is that? Looks nice and sleek!


Thanks man, I'm really glad with the overall setup.

My desk is a 6 person kitchen table bought 300$ from Brick. I bought it at first because I had a single Monitor. It was a 42" LG HDTV so I bought a large desk to be farther from the huge screen. It will do the job for now even though, I wanted a Ikea Galant with all extension. But with all the mods I did to the Computer, the triple monitors and the decoration of the whole room help reduce the budget.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


Did they not see your wink "*







*" and a smile "*







*"?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they not see your wink "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" and a smile "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"?
Click to expand...

We did, however, only immature and mentally slow people use two smilies next to each other, which just makes him seem like more of an idiot and gives the impression of him actually believing what he said..


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I wanted one of those too, but it would have cost me $200 + the $200 to have it shipped here. My desk I built cost me less than $200.


oh ok ill have to check out your log in ur sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Mouse and KB on different level, o god that drives me insane. I feel sideways when I deal with that. Damn school. KB in drawer, mouse on top.


ya it was kinda weird for me at first too but u get used it i would rather them be on the same level but my KB is way to big haha


----------



## ranviper

snagged a new TV for free. Sorry about pic quality.


----------



## Jester435

Great first post! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Fletch68

Not near as fancy as some here, but I thought I might throw mine in here for some critique from fellow geeks. It is a work in progress. Please overlook my terrible attempt at photography.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*
> 
> Not near as fancy as some here, but I thought I might throw mine in here for some critique from fellow geeks. It is a work in progress. Please overlook my terrible attempt at photography.


Screensaver? Looks great


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*
> 
> Not near as fancy as some here, but I thought I might throw mine in here for some critique from fellow geeks. It is a work in progress. Please overlook my terrible attempt at photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Oh god







that poor poor poor monitor...why..why :'( . But at the end of the day it is quite a nice set up, think about it not everyone has 3+ monitors ^_^


----------



## Fletch68

Hey Josh. Yeah screen saver is pretty nice, picked it up here

://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asptrix_ks.asp


----------



## Fletch68

Sorry messed up link


----------



## Fletch68

LOL the monitor is ok








Took the base off and got it waiting on a third swing arm to come in. Going to mount it on the right at the top.


----------



## Narokuu

my phone takes horrible pics.. so be gentle hehe. i love huge desks, i'm painting the wall soon, the apartment i live in is an old greyhound bus building, so its crappy =( but i live in crap areas to spend more money on PCs parts HAHA im a bad person xD



pen and paper handy for when i play Anno, D&D dice for my weekly group over skype, and a USB dual shock controller for my emulators.. this is my Sig rig btw =D


----------



## raptorxrx

Tip Fletch68:
If you need to add information, and you are the last post, you can hit the pencil/edit icon, and add info to your post. That way you don't have three different posts in a row.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*


Monitor fell on the floor? lol


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Monitor fell on the floor? lol


Looks more like it was banished to the floor.


----------



## Fletch68

Banished.Precisely until my third swing arm comes in then it goes up top on the right side potrait style


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Looks more like it was banished to the floor.


lol, if he doesn't want that monitor.. I have a good use for it.


----------



## whocarez




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*


I really like that desk, where'd you get that desk o_o


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*


Whats that yellow speaker on the floor, it looks really familiar


----------



## Ghooble

HOW DARE YOU BANISH MY MONITOR TO THE FLOOR


----------



## whocarez

Got the desk at office depot, and I'm using the speaker on the floor as a sub. Sounds really good if I may add







(It's a KLH)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Speaker...as a sub? Teach me your ways!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Speaker...as a sub? Teach me your ways!


Depending on the amp you could just wire it into the sub port


----------



## whocarez

lol its basically a 10" sub powered by a Lepai 2020 ^_^ I unhooked the tweeter.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> lol its basically a 10" sub powered by a Lepai 2020 ^_^ I unhooked the tweeter.


That speaker is 10"? It looks like 6 max lol


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> That speaker is 10"? It looks like 6 max lol


Actually it's an 8 my bad


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Actually it's an 8 my bad


That makes a bit more sense


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Got the desk at office depot, and I'm using the speaker on the floor as a sub. Sounds really good if I may add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's a KLH)


Update your sig rig, because most the info is wrong based on your picture.

very sick setup tho!


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: Before



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later this week I'll be putting the ViewSonic on the wall over the PowerMacs and the 2 monitors currently up there will go on each side of the LG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Got my monoprice desk mounts today






Did some rearranging and upgrading recently


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Old:


Rebuilding:


New:


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Update your sig rig, because most the info is wrong based on your picture.
> very sick setup tho!


lol thanks! Only thing wrong is the monitor tho :X


----------



## sinnerg

This thread is awesome. I've only managed to go back 150 pages and there are some beautiful setups in here.

Time to post my setups which never seem to be right.

First up is how things were when we moved into our house back in 2003/2004. This old "desk" has tagged along since 1989/1990. Back then it housed 10MHz XT with 12" amber monitor. 19" monitor cost me $400 back in 2005, can't sell the thing for $30 right now. Prior to this I had a 15" and picked this thing up when I scored some contract work from a previous employer. This is the most horrible type of desk one could ever have.










Then scored a free desk from family when they couldn't house it.










And that's as tidy as the place has ever been.

And today... (sorry, phone camera pic, couldn't find the wife's camera)










It's like they're using my space for laundry and breakables storage. Off to the left is the old desk which now houses an HP AIO and some bits and pieces while I work on the PC, etc. Nicely hidden behind the door is a heap of wiring and fans which will hopefully be gone by Tuesday.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> This thread is awesome. I've only managed to go back 150 pages and there are some beautiful setups in here.
> Time to post my setups which never seem to be right.
> First up is how things were when we moved into our house back in 2003/2004. This old "desk" has tagged along since 1989/1990. Back then it housed 10MHz XT with 12" amber monitor. 19" monitor cost me $400 back in 2005, can't sell the thing for $30 right now. Prior to this I had a 15" and picked this thing up when I scored some contract work from a previous employer. This is the most horrible type of desk one could ever have.
> 
> Then scored a free desk from family when they couldn't house it.
> 
> And that's as tidy as the place has ever been. Still need to take a pic of current setup. It might as well be a laundry and storage room now since my little son came along.










nice monitor on 1st and 2nd pic.

Also, may I ask you to post in this thread? :3

I love CRT's.. especially big ones with high resolutions.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice monitor on 1st and 2nd pic.
> Also, may I ask you to post in this thread? :3
> I love CRT's.. especially big ones with high resolutions.


It's my trusty old Philips 109B5.







I still have it as evidenced in the 3rd pic. I used to run this @ 1600x1200 to get as much on the screen as possible. Sadly, I think it might have messed up my eyesight.







It took me years before I finally decided to get an IPS LCD panel.

I'm keeping the Philips for when I finally get my O2 home.


----------



## dean_8486




----------



## csm725

Is ripster unbanned yet?


----------



## Tyrranus

@Dean_8486...I love the backlighting!!! How'd you do that?

Anyways here is mine with some pics of my custom-made desk - about $140 in materials and 20 hours working on it.


----------



## dean_8486

Ikea Dioder, little pricey but they work realy well


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> It's my trusty old Philips 109B5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it as evidenced in the 3rd pic. I used to run this @ 1600x1200 to get as much on the screen as possible. Sadly, I think it might have messed up my eyesight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me years before I finally decided to get an IPS LCD panel.
> I'm keeping the Philips for when I finally get my O2 home.


My CRT's have blinded me aswell lol, oh well ^_^ well worth it in my opinion. I love CRT's.. they're so much better than and LCD/LED monitor i've used.
I had my 21" at 2048x1536.. what a resolution lol


----------



## sinnerg

I'm going to venture a guess and say the 21" was a SONY.

Love CRTs and would love one of those rare SONY 16:10 (or was it 16:9) units. I waited for years before I bought an LCD as the entire market was just TN panels. I'm hoping to get myself 2 more U2711 IPS panels.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*
> 
> LOL the monitor is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the base off and got it waiting on a third swing arm to come in. Going to mount it on the right at the top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*
> 
> Sorry messed up link


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletch68*
> 
> Hey Josh. Yeah screen saver is pretty nice, picked it up here
> 
> ://www.kellysoftware.com/ssaver/Matrix_ks.asptrix_ks.asp


x3 post


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> x3 post


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*


I love my monitor arm! looks like you have the same one!

great setup man! Your keyboard is way sleek!


----------



## randomnerd865

Where did you guys get the monitor arm?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Where did you guys get the monitor arm?


I got mine from Newegg

Brand is Ergotron MX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994039

I had to get one that could support a 27", so that made it a little more expensive


----------



## randomnerd865

Wow thats a lot pricier than I thought.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Wow thats a lot pricier than I thought.


I did alot of research and there are alot of options out there. My big issue was that I have a 27" monitor, so I was forced to go with a bigger stand. It can hold upto a 30"

There are also alot of quality options that are cheaper, so PM me if you have any specific questions!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well I think I'm going to upgrade to dualies since I have the real estate for it now... Have an online class this term and would love duals since that is also what I use at work. So i guess it's necessary to jump on newegg's sale for another ASUS VS 24"...

Plan is to throw the tower over on the headboard which should give me enough space for x2 24". Then throw them up on wall mounts and throw my 42" tv on one as well above both of them.









*just to the right of the picture there is a couch that will be facing the 42"*


----------



## sasuke256

Life in tunisia omg..


----------



## JCG

I see Nokia 1xxx/2xxx series!







Those were the days ..


----------



## sasuke256

yeap, my iphone 4 is working with my personal number, my "pro" number is in the 2100 nokia







love that thing, alive since 2003


----------



## weesteev

A few pics of mine with and without flash, late at night here and light is now long gone


----------



## Garyx24

alright cool


----------



## JCG

What year MBP is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> yeap, my iphone 4 is working with my personal number, my "pro" number is in the 2100 nokia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that thing, alive since 2003


9yrs! Good Lord! My first phone was a Nokia 1100, and I ditched it for a 1108 because I liked the white-ish backlight a lot more than the dull green one. But my God, the number of hours I've spent playing Snakes ..


----------



## liquidzoo

Cleaned up a bit.










And my 2 most recent additions. LOVE these cans, and I had to build something to store them properly. Pretty easy build, and it turned out great, if you ask me.


----------



## raptorxrx

I love my DT 770's too! I guess that's why there on my head right now...









What are the other cans?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I love my DT 770's too! I guess that's why there on my head right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other cans?


Creative Fatal1ty gaming headset, i had a similar pair before the wire broke.


----------



## Fortunex

I own both of those headphones too









Loving my DT770's, but I'm returning them for a different pair, the place said they were "virtually new", but there are stains on the pads, the pads are fraying, and there's an annoying rattling/popping in the left driver at higher volumes







. Should have my actually new pair next week


----------



## raptorxrx

^As in your getting a new pair of the DT 770's? Or a different type all together? That's lame on the virtually new, yet them being cruddy.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^As in your getting a new pair of the DT 770's? Or a different type all together? That's lame on the virtually new, yet them being cruddy.


New pair of DT770s. Love them


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*


ok.... tell me now which keyboard that is! I love the keys! it has the blank black on top but still shows what they are right? And where did you get that wrist rest? It looks perfect as it dips down in the front!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> ok.... tell me now which keyboard that is! I love the keys! it has the blank black on top but still shows what they are right? And where did you get that wrist rest? It looks perfect as it dips down in the front!


Filco Majestouch Ninja. There's also the Filco Majestouch Black which I have but that you have to get in Japan. The wrist rest looks like the one from EliteKeyboards.


----------



## Evenger14

Sorry for taking it a bit off topic, but I have to ask what's the advantage CRTs have over LCD/LED monitors? Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I'm only 16 (almost







) and so when I got interested in computers, CRT's were definitely not on my list.


----------



## raptorxrx

That's a Filco Ninja TKL keyboard and a Filco wrist rest by the looks. It'll cost you a pretty penny to get it.

http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EFB2/dp/B0050ODQEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333931374&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333931381&sr=8-3


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Sorry for taking it a bit off topic, but I have to ask what's the advantage CRTs have over LCD/LED monitors? Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I'm only 16 (almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and so when I got interested in computers, CRT's were definitely not on my list.


CRTs refresh the entire picture instead of only redrawing pixels, so there's no ghosting issues and less latency, they have higher refresh rates and no native resolution, so you can change it as you wish without distorting the image, usually better color accuracy, and I'm pretty sure no screen tearing (but not positive on that).


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> CRTs refresh the entire picture instead of only redrawing pixels, so there's no ghosting issues and less latency, they have higher refresh rates and no native resolution, so you can change it as you wish without distorting the image, usually better color accuracy, and I'm pretty sure no screen tearing (but not positive on that).


Oh, well I didn't know that, thanks! +Rep.

I wouldn't be able to fit CRT's on my desk.


----------



## gtsteviiee

My current set up


----------



## Fortunex

My setup. Works well for me.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I don't understand the ponies.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I don't understand the ponies.


Don't ask, ya don't wanna know.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I love my DT 770's too! I guess that's why there on my head right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other cans?


This was answered a bit back, but yes it's a Creative Fatal1ty headset. It's 5ish years old. Worked for what I wanted it for (TeamSpeak, mostly, when I played WoW). Can't hold a candle to the DT 770s, though.

I'm pretty pleased with how the stand turned out, too. Weekend (off and on) well spent. Only 1 thing I'd like to change (angle of the cord posts, as they are a bit too close to where the cans hang), but it's epoxied together, and it's not moving anywhere now


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> -snip-
> My setup. Works well for me.


What is the device to the right of the iPhone? It looks nifty.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> What is the device to the right of the iPhone? It looks nifty.


I believe that is a Post-It note...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I believe that is a Post-It note...


That would be his headphone amp...?

Still don't know what the ponies are about...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I don't understand the ponies.


It's a good show, and they had the toys at McDonalds so I figured I'd grab them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> What is the device to the right of the *iPod touch*? It looks nifty.


Headphone amp, Fiio E17 to be exact
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I believe that is a Post-It note...


Lol


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup. Works well for me.


are you serious?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> are you serious?


Eeyup.

About what?


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Eeyup.
> About what?


That garbage on your desk


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> That garbage on your desk


I actually just cleaned up, no garbage here


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Eeyup.
> About what?


he is from maple ridge.. that explains the pony fetish.. haha









I used to live in Poco


----------



## bjgrenke

Before you hate on my little pony, read this. . Legitimately great show.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup. Works well for me.


Are those dt770s? What ohms? I'm stumped between getting the DT770 Pros 250ohm and the DT990 Pros.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Are those dt770s? What ohms? I'm stumped between getting the DT770 Pros 250ohm and the DT990 Pros.


Yep, DT770 Pro 80ohms. I got them because I love bass and needed a closed headphone, they sure didn't disappoint. 250ohm are supposed to be a little more balanced (less bass, less highs, more mids), but I expect the difference is very subtle, as I really don't find the mids on these to be as recessed as people claim. The highs can take over from time to time, but only in 2 or 3 songs that I've heard that have a lot of loud cymbals and such.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That's a Filco Ninja TKL keyboard and a Filco wrist rest by the looks. It'll cost you a pretty penny to get it.
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87ML-EFB2/dp/B0050ODQEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333931374&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Leather-Wristrest-Compact-Keyboards/dp/B001EY9RJQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333931381&sr=8-3


yeah I am thinking about it... I have a razr blackwidow might sell that for it


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Yep, DT770 Pro 80ohms. I got them because I love bass and needed a closed headphone, they sure didn't disappoint. 250ohm are supposed to be a little more balanced (less bass, less highs, more mids), but I expect the difference is very subtle, as I really don't find the mids on these to be as recessed as people claim. The highs can take over from time to time, but only in 2 or 3 songs that I've heard that have a lot of loud cymbals and such.


Very nice. I'm leaning more towards the 990s due to the more balanced sound. I'm also hearing that they're incredible for electronic music which is all I'll be listening to.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Very nice. I'm leaning more towards the 990s due to the more balanced sound. I'm also hearing that they're incredible for electronic music which is all I'll be listening to.


Balanced is always nice, I haven't tried the 990's but I'm eager to. My DT770s are absolutely fantastic for electronica, it's the main reason I got them. My Alessandro MS1s just didn't have the bass for it, and electronica with no bass is like rock with no guitar in my opinion, lol.

Edit: Oh, and if you're into electronica you should check out Baasik, he has some awesome music (in my opinion), but nowhere near the amount of views he should.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Balanced is always nice, I haven't tried the 990's but I'm eager to. My DT770s are absolutely fantastic for electronica, it's the main reason I got them. My Alessandro MS1s just didn't have the bass for it, and electronica with no bass is like rock with no guitar in my opinion, lol.
> Edit: Oh, and if you're into electronica you should check out Baasik, he has some awesome music (in my opinion), but nowhere near the amount of views he should.


Totally agree with you on the bass part. I listen to more Trance type music, that's why I'm interested in the open 990s for the popping trebles.

Dang he has some great stuff. There's so many underrated artists nowaways. Check out Miani.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Balanced is always nice, I haven't tried the 990's but I'm eager to. My DT770s are absolutely fantastic for electronica, it's the main reason I got them. My Alessandro MS1s just didn't have the bass for it, and electronica with no bass is like rock with no guitar in my opinion, lol.
> Edit: Oh, and if you're into electronica you should check out Baasik, he has some awesome music (in my opinion), but nowhere near the amount of views he should.


Well you can say your music has no age limit cuz I'm 39 and that sounds good lol







btw I LOVE BASS !!!!!!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Totally agree with you on the bass part. I listen to more Trance type music, that's why I'm interested in the open 990s for the popping trebles.
> Dang he has some great stuff. There's so many underrated artists nowaways. Check out Miani.


The 770's definitely have some great treble. Super crisp, can be a little sibilant at high volumes (usually due to poor recordings) but generally really good, and you can always EQ them down but I haven't felt the need to at all. My only "complaint" about these is that they don't have as much bass as I was expecting in rock/metal, given their reputation, which I've found is gotten from their sub-bass (30-80hz ish), which is awesome. Plentiful, tight, punchy, and controlled.


----------



## bjgrenke

Interesting, now the decision is even harder!


----------



## bryce

In the process of cleaning my mess up. Still got to find a good way to conceal that mess of cables on the rack =/.

Using the good ole book under the monitor to raise it and I kinda like the new height on them. Now if only I could get both monitors to be the same height exactly and look the same. Same model you would of thought they'd be the exact same =/.





Yes, I play WoW, don't judge!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> In the process of cleaning my mess up. Still got to find a good way to conceal that mess of cables on the rack =/.
> Using the good ole book under the monitor to raise it and I kinda like the new height on them. Now if only I could get both monitors to be the same height exactly and look the same. Same model you would of thought they'd be the exact same =/.
> _*snip*_[/URL]
> Yes, I play WoW, don't judge!


Same monitors but they are different? Are the stand heights different or something?


----------



## Hatfieco

Heres my current setup. Would like the sub off the desk, but it sounds good and works spacewise for the time being.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Same monitors but they are different? Are the stand heights different or something?


He just needs to get 2 books of the same edition.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Same monitors but they are different? Are the stand heights different or something?


When I had them on the desk only they weren't the same either. Maybe the same height, but you could move me back and forth all you wanted but you would never get them the same angle or anything at all. The color on one is slightly darker then the other, the angle on one is slightly more sloped and can't be fixed, at least not from what I've tried.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys,

I just did a little update on my setup.

I needed some Custom Speaker Stands (21" Tall max) so I built them myself. Total cost is around 40$ for all the materials I used and bought for around 30$ of tools that will last me all my life. Tell me what you think about my Speaker Stands.

And I bought some M-Audio AV40. I also add a couple of decorations to the room.


----------



## csm725

I really really like it.








I'm getting the AV40s soon too








I'm also getting a GTX 580 Accelero and new PBT keycaps!


----------



## KaRLiToS

csm725

you are the one that suggest me to get those









Thanks man, they sound so good.


----------



## csm725

Oh, see, I remembered talking to you about it








Good to hear!!!
I'm really excited to get them


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> yeap, my iphone 4 is working with my personal number, my "pro" number is in the 2100 nokia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that thing, alive since 2003


that Phone will probably see you out before it packs up


----------



## raptorxrx

How did you make the stands? I'm buying new speakers soon, and will need to do that too...

It looks pretty simple.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Pretty Simple to do, I found a tutorial on the web and modified it to be custom height and size for the speakers, I also had to design the top platform.

This is the *How-TO* http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=47536

Pictures of my Job and the custom Top.











The cat is making a photo bomb, sorry about that


----------



## raptorxrx

^ Thanks +rep


----------



## KaRLiToS

...


----------



## csm725

I actually like the black.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrranus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Before you hate on my little pony, read this. . Legitimately great show.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy that shut 'em up quicker than s***. +1 Rep from the most recent My Little Pony fan. Truly, thank you for challenging me to become informed BEFORE hating on someone's choices! I have the feeling that anyone who actually takes the time to read the article and research the content will soon be displaying their own MLP dolls. I'm off to the nearest McD's! Lol
> 
> (Edit: spelling corrections)
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I am not just blind bashing you. I honestly didn't even say anything bad, just what was with them.

I did read the entire article and can agree that it's a decent premiss for a show and I myself enjoyed powder puff girls when I was younger. However, I am still "younger" at 20 (as of Wednesday haha) and idk... I'm just past watching cartoons personally. I don't even watch TV, I have much better things to do. The only thing I turn on by choice is a good documentary every now and then, I thought the Atlas series on Netflix was a great use of time as are many other documentaries. So... have fun with your ponies... and I will have fun shooting my new S&W M&Pc .40









On Topic:

Ordered another Asus VS 24" yesterday to go dual monitors







. Now I just need to order wall mounts for the two monitors and one for my TV to throw it above them.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not just blind bashing you. I honestly didn't even say anything bad, just what was with them.
> I did read the entire article and can agree that it's a decent premiss for a show and I myself enjoyed powder puff girls when I was younger. However, I am still "younger" at 20 (as of Wednesday haha) and idk... I'm just past watching cartoons personally. I don't even watch TV, I have much better things to do. The only thing I turn on by choice is a good documentary every now and then, I thought the Atlas series on Netflix was a great use of time as are many other documentaries. So... have fun with your ponies... and I will have fun shooting my new S&W M&Pc .40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Topic:
> Ordered another Asus VS 24" yesterday to go dual monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I just need to order wall mounts for the two monitors and one for my TV to throw it above them.


As someone else who is "younger" (24), I'll build a computer, shoot a rifle, race around Eagle Canyon, and then come home and watch ponies. I only started watching it because I'd exhausted Netflix and Hulu of their Discovery/BBC/Nova programming and now I'm not only hooked, but am responsible for putting the episodes online in 1080p. I'll have to look up Atlas, though, I don't think I've watched that one...

My setups.

HOME









WORK


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> As someone else who is "younger" (24), I'll build a computer, shoot a rifle, race around Eagle Canyon, and then come home and watch ponies. I only started watching it because I'd exhausted Netflix and Hulu of their Discovery/BBC/Nova programming and now I'm not only hooked, but am responsible for putting the episodes online in 1080p. I'll have to look up Atlas, though, I don't think I've watched that one...
> My setups.
> HOME
> snip...


Dang what do you do for work? that is a nice setup, I don't even have a window to look out of at my desk







.

Haha I mean I COULD find time to watch ponies. But I'm just not interested. I would much rather be exerting myself in the outdoors having fun with friends or at the gym. Plus I have class and a full time job :/.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> As someone else who is "younger" (24), I'll build a computer, shoot a rifle, race around Eagle Canyon, and then come home and watch ponies. I only started watching it because I'd exhausted Netflix and Hulu of their Discovery/BBC/Nova programming and now I'm not only hooked, but am responsible for putting the episodes online in 1080p. I'll have to look up Atlas, though, I don't think I've watched that one...
> My setups.
> HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORK


HA I like that contrast of professionalism at work and just plain fun while at home, looks like it's a good way to separate the two from each other and still maintain ones sanity at the desk. Loving the N64 on your desk and what seems to be a white H2 under it ^_^


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Dang what do you do for work? that is a nice setup, I don't even have a window to look out of at my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Haha I mean I COULD find time to watch ponies. But I'm just not interested. I would much rather be exerting myself in the outdoors having fun with friends or at the gym. Plus I have class and a full time job :/.


I'm the master technician for a local IT company. We're basically a Geek Squad without all the suck, and we build badass computers. The work is fun (and a lifelong career) and the pay is _quite_ nice.









But yeah, I hear ya. Most of my time is spent working, hanging with friends, or (lately) working on the car. Though I'm waaaay done with school.







It's not for everyone anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> HA I like that contrast of professionalism at work and just plain fun while at home, looks like it's a good way to separate the two from each other and still maintain ones sanity at the desk. Loving the N64 on your desk and what seems to be a white H2 under it ^_^


Thanks!!







And yup, you nailed it, that's an H2 - specs are in my sig!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Question...do all workplaces let you have nice subs like that?...if not..I want in


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Question...do all workplaces let you have nice subs like that?...if not..I want in


I've only ever had rather "different" jobs, so I can't say! My previous employer had 2 12" Audiobahn subs on either side of the room and 8 Polk bookshelf speakers in the ceiling. We used to crank it on weekends. It made the lights shake.









1st job: Manager at EB Games/GameStop
2nd job: Gaming center operator/IT associate at a local computer shop
3rd (current) job: Master technician at a local IT company
4th (next, promised) job: company owner/president at same local IT company.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> When I had them on the desk only they weren't the same either. Maybe the same height, but you could move me back and forth all you wanted but you would never get them the same angle or anything at all. The color on one is slightly darker then the other, the angle on one is slightly more sloped and can't be fixed, at least not from what I've tried.


Time to invest in a dual monitor arm. That'll sort your problem out. Odd about the colour, might just need a calibration. Are they exactly the same panel? Quite often manufacturers source different panels for the same model monitor, or they do a cost cut exercise and go cheap on the backlight, etc, etc.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I've only ever had rather "different" jobs, so I can't say! My previous employer had 2 12" Audiobahn subs on either side of the room and 8 Polk bookshelf speakers in the ceiling. We used to crank it on weekends. It made the lights shake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st job: Manager at EB Games/GameStop
> 2nd job: Gaming center operator/IT associate at a local computer shop
> 3rd (current) job: Master technician at a local IT company
> 4th (next, promised) job: company owner/president at same local IT company.


I was about to ask the exact same thing haha, I saw the sub and was like hmm... any openings? haha

Yeah I am back and forth with school. I graduated in 2010, got hired as a temp at the State Data Center. Got denied to U of O for not meeting foreign language credits







. Applied for a full time position at the data center and started full time Dec. 1, 2010. $3,259/mo is definitely not what I expected right out of high school and I've taken classes in the meantime, I'm taking 9 credits right now. So I mean it definitely works, but it's not what I want to be doing for long I don't think. Especially with the economy doing so poorly, I haven't even gotten a step increase since I got here and I should be on like 4, so no increase in pay either. Not like I can really complain, but it is still disheartening. The worst part might be living at my parents with all my buddies an hour south at college, the best is socking away the dough and upgrading my setup when I can't stand it anymore







. My end place would probably be getting a degree in IT/business and working IT remotely and starting a business of my own of some sort, but we will see I guess.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I was about to ask the exact same thing haha, I saw the sub and was like hmm... any openings? haha
> Yeah I am back and forth with school. I graduated in 2010, got hired as a temp at the State Data Center. Got denied to U of O for not meeting foreign language credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Applied for a full time position at the data center and started full time Dec. 1, 2010. $3,259/mo is definitely not what I expected right out of high school and I've taken classes in the meantime, I'm taking 9 credits right now. So I mean it definitely works, but it's not what I want to be doing for long I don't think. Especially with the economy doing so poorly, I haven't even gotten a step increase since I got here and I should be on like 4, so no increase in pay either. Not like I can really complain, but it is still disheartening. The worst part might be living at my parents with all my buddies an hour south at college, the best is socking away the dough and upgrading my setup when I can't stand it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My end place would probably be getting a degree in IT/business and working IT remotely and starting a business of my own of some sort, but we will see I guess.


....*drops out of college*


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I was about to ask the exact same thing haha, I saw the sub and was like hmm... any openings? haha
> Yeah I am back and forth with school. I graduated in 2010, got hired as a temp at the State Data Center. Got denied to U of O for not meeting foreign language credits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Applied for a full time position at the data center and started full time Dec. 1, 2010. $3,259/mo is definitely not what I expected right out of high school and I've taken classes in the meantime, I'm taking 9 credits right now. So I mean it definitely works, but it's not what I want to be doing for long I don't think. Especially with the economy doing so poorly, I haven't even gotten a step increase since I got here and I should be on like 4, so no increase in pay either. Not like I can really complain, but it is still disheartening. The worst part might be living at my parents with all my buddies an hour south at college, the best is socking away the dough and upgrading my setup when I can't stand it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My end place would probably be getting a degree in IT/business and working IT remotely and starting a business of my own of some sort, but we will see I guess.


You seem to be doing all the right things!







And no, that's definitely not a bad place to start from both an experience and salary standpoint, but the industry can (and does) have bigger opportunities. If you want to stick with corporate work, you need some certs! Especially if your employer will pay for them (most do). A couple certs have the potential to nearly double your salary.









Owning and running your own IT business is a LOT of fun, but a LOT of work. I was the first employee that my company ever hired, before me it was just my boss. You won't strike it rich at first, but if you do it right, you'll definitely get comfortable.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> ....*drops out of college*


Haha, I mean it definitely has it's perks. But it's not as good as it sounds from a happiness perspective. I would much rather be a broke happy college student.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> Especially with the economy doing so poorly, I haven't even gotten a step increase since I got here and I should be on like 4, so no increase in pay either. Not like I can really complain, but it is still disheartening.


What ...? No increase in 1.5 years?

Try 6 years. That's how long I've been slaving away at my current job, often day and night. I approached them in November about an increase and they said they'd have a look and maybe end of January would be the time for it. Mine did come end of January .... 3.78% pre-tax, 2.2% effective after tax. Sometimes living with no pay increase is better than getting that slap in the face.

So it's back on the job scene for me this year. Not fun to be looking, but the companies I'm meeting are doing some awesome work I want to be part of.

Maybe getting some extra income means I can build a proper desk into this room.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> What ...? No increase in 1.5 years?
> Try 6 years. That's how long I've been slaving away at my current job, often day and night. I approached them in November about an increase and they said they'd have a look and maybe end of January would be the time for it. Mine did come end of January .... 3.78% pre-tax, 2.2% effective after tax. Sometimes living with no pay increase is better than getting that slap in the face.
> So it's back on the job scene for me this year. Not fun to be looking, but the companies I'm meeting are doing some awesome work I want to be part of.
> Maybe getting some extra income means I can build a proper desk into this room.


I definitely hear you on the 6 years thing. My problem is my group seems like a dead end more often than not. As a barely 20 year old working with completely ignorant people twice or three times his age in awful health, consciously missing out on enjoying college life with my friends, and having 0 contact with females in your city. it really messes with your happiness.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> You seem to be doing all the right things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that's definitely not a bad place to start from both an experience and salary standpoint, but the industry can (and does) have bigger opportunities. *If you want to stick with corporate work, you need some certs! Especially if your employer will pay for them (most do). A couple certs have the potential to nearly double your salary.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owning and running your own IT business is a LOT of fun, but a LOT of work. I was the first employee that my company ever hired, before me it was just my boss. You won't strike it rich at first, but if you do it right, you'll definitely get comfortable.


Listen to this guy, he knows what he's talking about. I'm the IT Manager for a small company, and I finally hit a roadblock on my salary because I lack a degree or any certs. Picking up my first round of certs this year, and have been promised a nice 25-50% pay increase just for getting one particular cert. I'm back in school after 12 years because of this. Hopefully my degree will let me move on if I don't like it where I am now. Really want to work for somewhere with actual IT pros in a better environment or start my own business one day.

I, too, am jelly of your sub at work. I think my co-workers would die if I played any of my music up here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Haha, I mean it definitely has it's perks. But it's not as good as it sounds from a happiness perspective. I would much rather be a broke happy college student.


Money is nice, but an education is great too as long as it's in a relevant subject area! You can do pretty well without a degree or certs if you're clever, but having those pieces of paper can make a big difference in the long run.


----------



## gorb

yall should be more specific with what sort of certs or educational requirements are good to have, cuz i want more money


----------



## thelamacmdr

What degree are you going back for, the thing I'm afraid of is going to school and not getting anywhere with it..that's why i got my A+ cert for ****s and giggles but still. As a freshman at a community college, trying to get back into colleges like NYU, UCSB etc doesn't seem worth the effort/trouble. At least not if I want to go into IT


----------



## murtuza71188

Now this thread is making some sense. . .


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> yall should be more specific with what sort of certs or educational requirements are good to have, cuz i want more money


It's all relative to what you do or want to do. You could always cover the basics with CompTIA A+, Network+ and Security+. There's also TONS of specialized Microsoft certs out there. This semester I'm specifically going for my MS MCITP - Server 2008 Administrator certification, because I'm the Network Admin at my workplace. Although, I'm actually following a track at school to be a network security specialist because that seems more interesting to me than making sure people can get their email and blocking them from Facebook.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> I, too, am jelly of your sub at work. I think my co-workers would die if I played any of my music up here...


I bought my boss some of those BICs, they're actually up here in his office. I gave him my little Lepai TA2020 to power them... he loves it.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I definitely hear you on the 6 years thing. My problem is my group seems like a dead end more often than not. As a barely 20 year old working with completely ignorant people twice or three times his age in awful health, consciously missing out on enjoying college life with my friends, and having 0 contact with females in your city. it really messes with your happiness.


Yeah, I remember being more interested in that at that age as well. My priorities are different now ... almost.







And it is good to work with people your own age (females maybe just a little younger







)

For those will all the certs, studying, etc, how do you manage to keep up with everything new out there? My issue with this year's job hunt so far is that I'm effectively missing 6 years of "you have to know this stuff or else" technology. People want to see that you have skills in everything that just came out on the market, yet they don't look at your ability to adapt. I'm currently playing a catch-up game with this.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Yeah, I remember being more interested in that at that age as well. My priorities are different now ... almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is good to work with people your own age (females maybe just a little younger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> For those will all the certs, studying, etc, how do you manage to keep up with everything new out there? My issue with this year's job hunt so far is that I'm effectively missing 6 years of "you have to know this stuff or else" technology. People want to see that you have skills in everything that just came out on the market, yet they don't look at your ability to adapt. I'm currently playing a catch-up game with this.


Isn't that the thing with working with technology? You have to keep up with the pace or at least attempt to or else it'll outrun you by quite a bit. In order to stay relevant you have to learn new things all the time. That's how I've always understood it at least.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Isn't that the thing with working with technology? You have to keep up with the pace or at least attempt to or else it'll outrun you by quite a bit. In order to stay relevant you have to learn new things all the time. That's how I've always understood it at least.


That's exactly right. But then again, most other professional jobs require continuing education as well. Think doctors, lawyers etc. You can catch up, it just takes a lot of reading, researching and some hands-on. As far as people who aren't looking at your ability to adapt, they're missing a huge part of what makes for good IT personnel.


----------



## bryce

I've been to college 3 times. No degree/cert yet. If only I could find an IT job around here that would hire without a degree though. Maybe that would give me the motivation to actually get something.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I've been to college 3 times. No degree/cert yet. If only I could find an IT job around here that would hire without a degree though. Maybe that would give me the motivation to actually get something.


How would finding a dream job motivate you to go back to school exactly? Rofl...


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> How would finding a dream job motivate you to go back to school exactly? Rofl...


That I don't know.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

All this talk of jobs... I'm looking for ANY job at this point.

I have been running a PC repair/built to order business from my home for 6 years now, but recently it seems no one wants to save money and have things done right anymore. They would rather get nickel and dimed by Geek Squad or some other overpriced repair shop than have me do it for far less, in less time. I give free estimates, don't charge hourly, work in the customers home at no charge and will build a PC to exact specs. Find me a shop that offers that.... Most of my repairs cost about $50 before parts. If the customer wants it fixed for as cheap as possible, they sign a waiver stating that they understand that cheap parts normally won't last as long or perform as well. (Most of them won't sign it, and agree on better hardware. lol)

Basically, if someone needs a new PSU I will go to their home and check it out, tell them what the deal is, show them the cheapest solution, the mid-grade solution, and my recommended solution. Order the part they choose and return to their homes to install it when it arrives. Roughly $100 - $125, as apposed to Geek Squads ridiculous amount of charges adding up to probably $300+ for the same repair done at THEIR convenience, not the customers.

Lately, I just don't get the business anymore. So I'm forced to look for other work. Which is NOT easy being that I live near an Air Force base, where the wives scoop up all the jobs in town. Not to mention most companies would rather hire people they can pay less than someone who will do a good job. I have no degrees, and have previous student loans that defaulted so I can't go back to school until those are paid. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> How would finding a dream job motivate you to go back to school exactly? Rofl...


...because you want to stay competitive in that position?


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What degree are you going back for, the thing I'm afraid of is going to school and not getting anywhere with it..that's why i got my A+ cert for ****s and giggles but still. As a freshman at a community college, trying to get back into colleges like NYU, UCSB etc doesn't seem worth the effort/trouble. At least not if I want to go into IT


My experience so far tells me that job experience is far more important than school certifications on a resume. I was looking at the resumes of some of the highest paid managers and found that most of them just had a bachelor's degree and possibly a masters, but not much more.

Really what you should be trying to do is get international experience, keep sending out resumes and keep an eye out for opportunity. If your looking to get into IT for example then you should be putting time into learning how to program, writing lots of code and getting your work out there.

This leads me to the next most important thing which is having things to show for your experience. So blogs, youtube videos, pictures or whatever are valuable. This along with good references.

A degree really is just a jump start really, a formality. A lot of times if you have good tangible experience the degree is really just boils down to a check box that gets marked off on the hiring managers clip board.

So having the expensive piece of paper is important in that respect, but the thing is just because you are stuck in school for 4 years does not mean you sit around spend your time and money on beer and party your time away. Spend that spare time working on projects or learning things that you think will bring you closer to what you want to work as.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> All this talk of jobs... I'm looking for ANY job at this point.
> 
> I have been running a PC repair/built to order business from my home for 6 years now, but recently it seems no one wants to save money and have things done right anymore. They would rather get nickel and dimed by Geek Squad or some other overpriced repair shop than have me do it for far less, in less time. I give free estimates, don't charge hourly, work in the customers home at no charge and will build a PC to exact specs. Find me a shop that offers that.... Most of my repairs cost about $50 before parts. If the customer wants it fixed for as cheap as possible, they sign a waiver stating that they understand that cheap parts normally won't last as long or perform as well. (Most of them won't sign it, and agree on better hardware. lol)
> 
> Basically, if someone needs a new PSU I will go to their home and check it out, tell them what the deal is, show them the cheapest solution, the mid-grade solution, and my recommended solution. Order the part they choose and return to their homes to install it when it arrives. Roughly $100 - $125, as apposed to Geek Squads ridiculous amount of charges adding up to probably $300+ for the same repair done at THEIR convenience, not the customers.
> 
> Lately, I just don't get the business anymore. So I'm forced to look for other work. Which is NOT easy being that I live near an Air Force base, where the wives scoop up all the jobs in town. Not to mention most companies would rather hire people they can pay less than someone who will do a good job. I have no degrees, and have previous student loans that defaulted so I can't go back to school until those are paid. Frustrating to say the least.


Dude I've had the same mentality as you for the past few years. I've sold a few custom builds, and I have done some service calls for things like virus removal, network setup (with multi-room wiring job and all), and other minor stuff like installing printers and whatnot. It's sad because someone like you and I would be VERY successful if we just had the cash to open up a legitimate shop.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Dude I've had the same mentality as you for the past few years. I've sold a few custom builds, and I have done some service calls for things like virus removal, network setup (with multi-room wiring job and all), and other minor stuff like installing printers and whatnot. It's sad because someone like you and I would be VERY successful if we just had the cash to open up a legitimate shop.


Steve Jobs didn't make a lot of money because he knew a whole bunch of stuff (Which I to this day don't think he did, not technical stuff anyways that was Woz's job) he had a different set of skillsets.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Dude I've had the same mentality as you for the past few years. I've sold a few custom builds, and I have done some service calls for things like virus removal, network setup (with multi-room wiring job and all), and other minor stuff like installing printers and whatnot. It's sad because someone like you and I would be VERY successful if we just had the cash to open up a legitimate shop.


The problem with a legitimate shop is that my prices would HAVE to go up. Obviously I do it for the money, as it's necessary to live, but I'm more in it for providing the public with affordable PC repair. That's why I started learning all that I could in the first place. My mom's computer broke when I was a kid, and all the shops charged far too much to fix it, so I figured out how to do it myself for pennies on the dollar compared to what the shops charge. I absolutely hate that these companies are gouging people. I know that they need to charge a higher price to keep up with the bills associated with having a brick and mortar shop, but they charge far more than needed to pay bills and make a decent profit.

One shop here, just a local one off shop charges $120 an hour for labor, a $90 bench fee and overcharges for the parts PLUS SHIPPING! To replace a PSU with them would cost like $350-$400 for a cheap PSU. I took an old laptop to them a few years ago with a dead fan because I didn't want to bother with it at the time. The quote was $470 to replace a fan. The laptop didn't even cost that much brand new, and it was already 5 years old.

I charge the low prices I do because that's what I feel it's worth. It' takes me an hour at most to replace a PSU in an OEM tower at most. But people seem to want to pay more for "better work" at one of these other shops because they have a fancy sign in front of a fancy building and an actual counter they can walk up to. I probably do better work than they do, plus I do it at a fraction of the cost in their home.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> My experience so far tells me that job experience is far more important than school certifications on a resume. I was looking at the resumes of some of the highest paid managers and found that most of them just had a bachelor's degree and possibly a masters, but not much more.
> Really what you should be trying to do is get international experience, keep sending out resumes and keep an eye out for opportunity. If your looking to get into IT for example then you should be putting time into learning how to program, writing lots of code and getting your work out there.
> This leads me to the next most important thing which is having things to show for your experience. So blogs, youtube videos, pictures or whatever are valuable. This along with good references.
> *A degree really is just a jump start really, a formality. A lot of times if you have good tangible experience the degree is really just boils down to a check box that gets marked off on the hiring managers clip board.
> So having the expensive piece of paper is important in that respect, but the thing is just because you are stuck in school for 4 years does not mean you sit around spend your time and money on beer and party your time away. Spend that spare time working on projects or learning things that you think will bring you closer to what you want to work as.*


THIS!!! Experience and ability are the keys. The paper is just to show you've had your card punched(Which is exactly what I am facing right now). I have the skills and experience, I just don't have the "proof" for the pencil pushers to approve my advancement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The problem with a legitimate shop is that my prices would HAVE to go up. Obviously I do it for the money, as it's necessary to live, but I'm more in it for providing the public with affordable PC repair. That's why I started learning all that I could in the first place. My mom's computer broke when I was a kid, and all the shops charged far too much to fix it, so I figured out how to do it myself for pennies on the dollar compared to what the shops charge. I absolutely hate that these companies are gouging people. I know that they need to charge a higher price to keep up with the bills associated with having a brick and mortar shop, but they charge far more than needed to pay bills and make a decent profit.
> One shop here, just a local one off shop charges $120 an hour for labor, a $90 bench fee and overcharges for the parts PLUS SHIPPING! To replace a PSU with them would cost like $350-$400 for a cheap PSU. I took an old laptop to them a few years ago with a dead fan because I didn't want to bother with it at the time. The quote was $470 to replace a fan. The laptop didn't even cost that much brand new, and it was already 5 years old.
> I charge the low prices I do because that's what I feel it's worth. It' takes me an hour at most to replace a PSU in an OEM tower at most. But people seem to want to pay more for "better work" at one of these other shops because they have a fancy sign in front of a fancy building and an actual counter they can walk up to. I probably do better work than they do, plus I do it at a fraction of the cost in their home.


And herein lies the double edged sword of that industry. You also have to remember that John or Jane Q. Public typically is technophobic/computer illiterate. This allows places like the shop you describe to charge whatever they want because the customer doesn't have the knowledge to know better. On the other side, it does allow those who DO have the knowledge and skill to make a pretty penny... The rest is just ethics.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The problem with a legitimate shop is that my prices would HAVE to go up. Obviously I do it for the money, as it's necessary to live, but I'm more in it for providing the public with affordable PC repair. That's why I started learning all that I could in the first place. My mom's computer broke when I was a kid, and all the shops charged far too much to fix it, so I figured out how to do it myself for pennies on the dollar compared to what the shops charge. I absolutely hate that these companies are gouging people. I know that they need to charge a higher price to keep up with the bills associated with having a brick and mortar shop, but they charge far more than needed to pay bills and make a decent profit.
> 
> One shop here, just a local one off shop charges $120 an hour for labor, a $90 bench fee and overcharges for the parts PLUS SHIPPING! To replace a PSU with them would cost like $350-$400 for a cheap PSU. I took an old laptop to them a few years ago with a dead fan because I didn't want to bother with it at the time. The quote was $470 to replace a fan. The laptop didn't even cost that much brand new, and it was already 5 years old.
> 
> I charge the low prices I do because that's what I feel it's worth. It' takes me an hour at most to replace a PSU in an OEM tower at most. But people seem to want to pay more for "better work" at one of these other shops because they have a fancy sign in front of a fancy building and an actual counter they can walk up to. I probably do better work than they do, plus I do it at a fraction of the cost in their home.


My company rates are $125/hr, 30 minute minimum. On site work has a $35 trip charge as well. And there are certain things that we do with a flat charge, like a virus clean is a flat $125, regardless if it's 10 minutes or 3 hours, and we only do that in house.

Yes, that seems like a lot of money, and to be frank, it is.

BUT

To you and me, that seems like a lot. However, to the end user, our knowledge and experience is actually _worth_ that much. They're willing to pay me and not Geek Squad, who charges similarly but has less knowledge.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> My company rates are $125/hr, 30 minute minimum. On site work has a $35 trip charge as well. And there are certain things that we do with a flat charge, like a virus clean is a flat $125, regardless if it's 10 minutes or 3 hours, and we only do that in house.
> Yes, that seems like a lot of money, and to be frank, it is.
> BUT
> *To you and me, that seems like a lot. However, to the end user, our knowledge and experience is actually worth that much. They're willing to pay me and not Geek Squad, who charges similarly but has less knowledge.*


Perfectly put. That's what I was trying to get across. Something's value can change greatly from person to person, as value is all perception.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

For those willing to pay it that's fine. But not everyone can AFFORD to pay that. In my opinion, no ones knowledge is worth that much. Especially something a simple as fixing a computer. I am self taught (I did go to college for Systems Tech, but I already knew everything they had to "teach" me.) some problems are extremely frustrating and time consuming, while others are incredibly simple. I charge accordingly. To diagnose a dead or dying PSU and replace it is fairly simple, but figuring out why computer A won't connect to computer B can be a real pain. I wouldn't charge $125/hr to replace a PSU as my time is not worth that much, nor is anyone elses. Bill Gates himself wouldn't get that out of me. (Assuming he actually knows anything about the processes his company uses to make massive amounts of money.) I do what I do to help those that need it, and can't afford to go to another company or do it themselves. Perhaps that's not the best business practice, but when I finish a job, I know I left my customer with a positive outlook on myself and my business practices. And I feel that I have done my part to help people in need. Not all of my business is people that can't afford it, but those that just refuse to pay an inflated price simply because the company has a building and everyone working there has expensive papers saying they know what they know deserve just the same. Coming to me, or someone like me, instead of being gouged at some local shop or Geek Squad is the smart choice if you care in any way about your finances and don't like to waste money.

However, even with the economy in the crapper, people would still rather waste their cash going to someone else and paying outrageous prices for the same or less quality work.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Some are definitely overcharged. For me, as long as a local company offers a better service than Geek Squad or any of those, for a similar charge (have you seen how much Geek Squad charges?), I am personally cool with it. Once they start charging for outrageous things... That is another story.

(I am posting this in the "Post a pic of your setup







" thread too.)

Keeping in mind that I am a teenager, and saved up all of this by my self, here it is.


----------



## Methos07

Less jobbie talk more computer room pictures


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> For those willing to pay it that's fine. But not everyone can AFFORD to pay that. In my opinion, no ones knowledge is worth that much. Especially something a simple as fixing a computer. I am self taught (I did go to college for Systems Tech, but I already knew everything they had to "teach" me.) some problems are extremely frustrating and time consuming, while others are incredibly simple. I charge accordingly. To diagnose a dead or dying PSU and replace it is fairly simple, but figuring out why computer A won't connect to computer B can be a real pain. I wouldn't charge $125/hr to replace a PSU as my time is not worth that much, nor is anyone elses. Bill Gates himself wouldn't get that out of me. (Assuming he actually knows anything about the processes his company uses to make massive amounts of money.) I do what I do to help those that need it, and can't afford to go to another company or do it themselves. Perhaps that's not the best business practice, but when I finish a job, I know I left my customer with a positive outlook on myself and my business practices. And I feel that I have done my part to help people in need. Not all of my business is people that can't afford it, but those that just refuse to pay an inflated price simply because the company has a building and everyone working there has expensive papers saying they know what they know deserve just the same. Coming to me, or someone like me, instead of being gouged at some local shop or Geek Squad is the smart choice if you care in any way about your finances and don't like to waste money.
> 
> However, even with the economy in the crapper, people would still rather waste their cash going to someone else and paying outrageous prices for the same or less quality work.


The awesome thing about running your own business is that you can make exceptions in certain cases. However, be careful not to sell yourself short. You're trying to run a business, not a charity. Most people you encounter will understand this and will work with you accordingly.

And just to note, a PSU diagnostic/replacement is $62.50 in labor plus the cost of the part with 10% markup over our cost (I always use Corsair CX430's).


----------



## raptorxrx

^Look up. lol


----------



## Jester435

I went to school, worked full-time during school, graduated in a field where jobs are needed and start grad school in the spring of next year. I need time to actually study for the GMAT









My wife is currently finishing up her bachelors and will be looking for a job in the next year..

I actually just got a promotion today and have been with this company less than a year. EDUCATION is absolutely necessary and vital to success and anyone that says I have work experience, but don't have/need a degree are just hurting themselves.

I was forced to take all kinds of classes that are totally useless in my field during college, but it was required! The biggest problem that I see with college age kids is that they want the job at the top and dont realize that you are starting at the bottom!

Statistics shows that 50 percent of population live on $46,000 or less a year.

Average starting salary for individual with bachelors degree is $69K and Masters is 88k

I am obviously simplifiying the Nation and the vast amounts of industries, but the one thing that all data shows is that people with education make more than people who dont.

get a degree, certs, or whatever is needed in your industry and then work your way up!

GOOD LUCK! this economy is terrible!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school, worked full-time during school, graduated in a field where jobs are needed and start grad school in the spring of next year. I need time to actually study for the GMAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is currently finishing up her bachelors and will be looking for a job in the next year..
> I actually just got a promotion today and have been with this company less than a year. EDUCATION is absolutely necessary and vital to success and anyone that says I have work experience, but don't have/need a degree are just hurting themselves.
> I was forced to take all kinds of classes that are totally useless in my field during college, but it was required! The biggest problem that I see with college age kids is that they want the job at the top and dont realize that you are starting at the bottom!
> Statistics shows that 50 percent of population live on $46,000 or less a year.
> Average starting salary for individual with bachelors degree is $69K and Masters is 88k
> I am obviously simplifiying the Nation and the vast amounts of industries, but the one thing that all data shows is that people with education make more than people who dont.
> get a degree, certs, or whatever is needed in your industry and then work your way up!
> GOOD LUCK! this economy is terrible!


Just think it's stupid to be forced to spend large amounts of money for a piece of paper that says you know what you already knew before going to college... Not to mention be forced to waste time in courses that have literally NOTHING to do with your field of study or profession of interest.

I am almost 30 years old now, I was forced to drop out of college when I was 22 because I couldn't go to school full time and still make enough to pay my bills and eat. Even with financial aid I was coming up short every month. Now, I'm struggling to pay off the loans I got for school I couldn't complete because I couldn't afford to keep my head above water and go to school, and can't go back to school to get the degree I need to get a decent job because I still have loans outstanding.

Basically, you are forced to spend money to go to school, while struggling to maintain financial balance. Putting yourself in debt further and further, so when you graduate and get that great job you can't relax and enjoy it because you have loans to pay off. All while certain people get schooling paid for because of race, a disability, sex, even something as little as being left handed can get you grants...

I am a right handed, white male, 28 years of age, in good health with no disabilities, the ability to spell, read, write, speak properly, with great eyesight. So I'm screwed.

Anyhow... I'm done ranting now. lol Sorry for dragging so far off topic.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## SunYear

A new pic of my desk.

I have seen a lot of good stuff here but i like show my modest setup anyway jeje.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> A new pic of my desk.
> I have seen a lot of good stuff here but i like show my modest setup anyway jeje.


fill out the pc builder. I would like to know your specs


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that like your 10th graphics card?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I don't understand why any technology people would like Metal


What?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's stupid, that's like saying "I don't understand why anyone who likes reading would like jazz music". The hobby and music listening habits are just not related.


This. I'm not much of a metal person anymore, these days it's more pop-punk and post hardcore. But I still listen to it, and I'm one of the people that's a living contradiction to most stereotypes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why don't you keep her warm, then?
> ifyouknowwhatimean.jpg


Ahahaha I legitimately laughed out loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Before you hate on my little pony, read this. . Legitimately great show.


I love Lauren Faust's previous works (Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends are amongst my favorite TV shows ever, not lying.) but My Little Pony is just... ugh. It's not good. My best friend is a bronie, he loves MLP and made me watch a few episodes. I couldn't like it no matter how hard I tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> All while certain people get schooling paid for because of race, a disability, sex, even something as little as being left handed can get you grants...
> I am a right handed, white male, 28 years of age, in good health with no disabilities, the ability to spell, read, write, speak properly, with great eyesight. So I'm screwed.
> Anyhow... I'm done ranting now. lol Sorry for dragging so far off topic.


I'm a right handed, African American male 18 years of age, with terrible allergies, asthma, bad joints, and the ability to spell, read, write, speak properly, and with terrible eyesight. You jelly? lol

But seriously, that sucks big time. "College is just a business." is what my English teacher says. He has his masters in English and said to my class, "If I could go back and do it all over, I'd start off at community college for a year or two then transfer." Which is what I think I'm gonna do. I'll save a hefty amount of money by taking the same classes at a fraction of the cost, and living at home.

Enough OT now


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I'm a right handed, African American male 18 years of age, with terrible allergies, asthma, bad joints, and the ability to spell, read, write, speak properly, and with terrible eyesight. You jelly? lol
> But seriously, that sucks big time. "College is just a business." is what my English teacher says. He has his masters in English and said to my class, "If I could go back and do it all over, I'd start off at community college for a year or two then transfer." Which is what I think I'm gonna do. I'll save a hefty amount of money by taking the same classes at a fraction of the cost, and living at home.
> Enough OT now


I am, a little. I have friend who's an African American with several disorders and comes from a military family (due to the disorders he can't be military himself) and all of his schooling is paid for. So he's a life student. He's on his 3rd or 4th masters now.

Nice setup Overclocker! (Gotta stay on topic!)

I tried to get grants, and only managed to get one for $500 for getting my GED at Clatsop Community College in Oregon.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Short answer. Yes.


dude stop trollin my style


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> dude stop trollin my style


By the way you use that word you have a very skewed sense of the definition of a Troll. And considering how often you call me it, you should probably learn it.

On topic: Sunyear I dig the speakers. You got an amp driving those?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> bro step on the gas and get off my gangsta flow..


Put him on ignore.


----------



## TrueForm

New desk


----------



## Ghooble

14 year old. Obvious gangster is obvious


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Put him on ignore.

















Just did...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 14 year old. Obvious gangster is obvious


Did your mom ever teach you to respect others? Obviously not..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New desk


Glad to see some folks posting that don't have triple monitors. I was starting to think I'm the only one still running a single monitor setup.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Glad to see some folks posting that don't have triple monitors. I was starting to think I'm the only one still running a single monitor setup.


I found another 23in left over at my dads work.. thats how I have 2 now lol


----------



## Ghooble

What do ya know? I didn't realize there was that feature. I did as well.


----------



## Ghooble

What do ya know? I didn't realize there was that feature. I did as well.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I found another 23in left over at my dads work.. thats how I have 2 now lol


I've been trying to score all the stuff in my Fiance's mom's storage closet at work. They have like 4 22" Acers in there and a ton of desktops that are only a few years old. Three of which I know for certain have 2 1Tb drives in them each, and another was a NAS so who knows what's in there. Would be pretty awesome to score some monitors and like 15Tb. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What do ya know? I didn't realize there was that feature. I did as well.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I've been trying to score all the stuff in my Fiance's mom's storage closet at work. They have like 4 22" Acers in there and a ton of desktops that are only a few years old. Three of which I know for certain have 2 1Tb drives in them each, and another was a NAS so who knows what's in there. Would be pretty awesome to score some monitors and like 15Tb. lol


do it







Score like 10 monitors and run minecraft on them


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score like 10 monitors and run minecraft on them


Well for one, my rig can't run that many. lol I know there is only four LCD's, the rest are 15" CRT's, and god knows I have plenty of those already. I really just want the four LCD's and the towers, there is also an ancient rack mount server in there, the hardware is REALLY old, but I wouldn't mind having the rack itself. If nothing else I know it's worth a bit of cash.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Well for one, my rig can't run that many. lol I know there is only four LCD's, the rest are 15" CRT's, and god knows I have plenty of those already. I really just want the four LCD's and the towers, there is also an ancient rack mount server in there, the hardware is REALLY old, but I wouldn't mind having the rack itself. If nothing else I know it's worth a bit of cash.


lol u could combine about 100 CRT's and make a movie theater. Then sell grass front seats for $5 and show Monsters Inc. All the kids will pay $5 to sit on the grass and watch


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Average starting salary for individual with bachelors degree is $69K


All bachelor's degrees?

I borrowed money to get my bachelors and am now assembling office furniture in Canada as I hide from my student loan collectors.


----------



## staryoshi

There is wide disparity in the starting salaries depending on the degree and region where you'll be working... $69K seems high for an average IMO.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> There is wide disparity in the starting salaries depending on the degree and region where you'll be working... $69K seems high for an average IMO.


Go to salary.com and then find your position or desired position. It then calculates off your location and gives you a range.

Yes 69k seems high but that is very low for new York or LA..

Hence average. I live in SLC and average for accounting is 37-45k bachelors..


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score like 10 monitors and run minecraft on them


I Didnt know you were a *Nvidia Enthusiast*, I clearly remember your last few cards were ATI









ON TOPIC: Im still running a single 23". I don't really see the need in 3 monitor setups when the cash could be spent on the rig itself


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> I Didnt know you were a *Nvidia Enthusiast*, I clearly remember your last few cards were ATI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: Im still running a single 23". I don't really see the need in 3 monitor setups when the cash could be spent on the rig itself


my last cards were 570,560 448,580.. then 6950,7950,7770,5570 4+4= Nvidia Enthusiast


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> my last cards were 570,560 448,580.. then 6950,7950,7770,5570 4+4= Nvidia Enthusiast


I believe 4+4=8








*8* Graphics cards in how long?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> I believe 4+4=8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8* Graphics cards in how long?


about 3 months.. gonna troll me now?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Exactly.










who cares how many I have. Just look at pics and stop whining


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Thought you had me ignored?










No why would I do that?


----------



## 10halec

You know there are other emoticon besides


----------



## Methos07

Is this a troll thread or can we see some more setups? Really...


----------



## Narokuu

Ignore the off topic things, and get back to what this thread is about please =)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Ignore the off topic things, and get back to what this thread is about please =)


I posted something on topic, then it kind of fell apart


----------



## DraXxus1549

Here is my dorm room...









Girlfriend made the creeper pillow btw.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Here is my dorm room...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like your intakes are getting a bit dusty


----------



## sinnerg

Me wants StarWars poster!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Here is my dorm room...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend made the creeper pillow btw.


Thats awesome! I want a small room cause it would be way easier to manage and clean..My room gets messy


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Looks like your intakes are getting a bit dusty


I clean that thing all the time, it gets dusty so quick. The inside of my isn't dusty at all. I guess its doing its job haha.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> I clean that thing all the time, it gets dusty so quick. The inside of my isn't dusty at all. I guess its doing its job haha.


Filters!


----------



## strych9

^The mouse pad XD


----------



## SunYear

Wow, pretty desk, but too many anime for my taste. Anyway, a great job.


----------



## axipher

What are you using for backlighting?


----------



## Jester435

NSFW geez bro..

Cant look at this thread for awhile in fear of scaring my female coworkers.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> ^The mouse pad XD


I have a slight CTS problem, so those mouse pads help a lot. It's recommended by my doc...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunYear*
> 
> Wow, pretty desk, but too many anime for my taste. Anyway, a great job.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What are you using for backlighting?


I forget where I got those lights from, but I think it's similar to something like this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> NSFW geez bro..
> 
> Cant look at this thread for awhile in fear of scaring my female coworkers.


The yellow smileys are there for a reason....


----------



## jakemfbacon

just got my shimmian in today!!


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*


Oh hell yeah! That's pretty sweet!

Closest I'm going to get to a tube headphone amp is my work-in-progress Indeed.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Oh hell yeah! That's pretty sweet!
> Closest I'm going to get to a tube headphone amp is my work-in-progress Indeed.


thanks! yeah i love it! so you are building one?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> NSFW geez bro..
> Cant look at this thread for awhile in fear of scaring my female coworkers.


This. Couldn't even scroll past it fast enough. :|


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> thanks! yeah i love it! so you are building one?


Just doing mods on a cheap Indeed amp I got from China off ebay. I found a forum of owners and analogue genii (sp?) who came up with some fixes for the design. Even kind enough to send me some hard to find parts. I've popped a few components in place already, but the mosfets need to be relocated and another heater circuit put in for the single tube. It's one way to learn about analogue electronics.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Just doing mods on a cheap Indeed amp I got from China off ebay. I found a forum of owners and analogue genii (sp?) who came up with some fixes for the design. Even kind enough to send me some hard to find parts. I've popped a few components in place already, but the mosfets need to be relocated and another heater circuit put in for the single tube. It's one way to learn about analogue electronics.


nice thats awesome. Sorry haha I didn't realize the name of it was Indeed. Have a link to what it is?

I got my glow audio amp one used for 450 instead of the 800 they go for now new


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> just got my shimmian in today!!


Ah, sweet! Looks awesome


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I have posted a similar post at "Post a pic of your setup" thread here last year.
> This is an update of what my current is now. All pics were taken with Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 L II USM.


awesome mouse pad, did you censor the posters yourself?


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I have posted a similar post at "Post a pic of your setup" thread here last year.
> This is an update of what my current is now. All pics were taken with Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 L II USM.













my wife and i just stomped around my house in jealousy... SO AWESOME, where do you order your posters?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> what the F**K?!


Those were my exact thoughts when i saw those pictures, geez


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Those were my exact thoughts when i saw those pictures, geez


ikr


----------



## lurker2501

this anime room... this is just sick.... in a bad way


----------



## Narokuu

Once again can we please stick on topic people, we don't have any right to criticize the way someone decorates anything, just like we are ADULTS, and don't criticize on AMD/Intel fans, stick to the forum topic, the room is amazing, everyone has their own taste, lets move on


----------



## Billy_5110

Just get a little fridge in my room... REALLY usefull!

I should take some pics to update... anyway nice setup everyone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyways here is my Rom. My Camera sucks.


----------



## Fortunex

Gotta say that Overclock.net is the last place I thought people would be criticized for having weird or lesser-known hobbies, LOL.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyways here is my Rom.












... oh no, wait...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Gotta say that Overclock.net is the last place I thought people would be criticized for having weird or lesser-known hobbies, LOL.


Just because we like PC hardware doesn't make us any less human. Leave the Weird hobbies to yourself.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

haha I'm just not into anime pron. Why look at drawings where there are perfectly fine looking womens around every corner on the interwebs? I digress.

OT:

Pics tomorrow of my new duals setup


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyways here is my Rom. My Camera sucks.


What is the projector pointing at??? Very sick setup tho!

Anime is weird no way around it.. I never heard of grown men watching my little pony until I joined OCN.

I am just not that into cartoons tho, but to each his own!!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the projector pointing at??? Very sick setup tho!
> Anime is weird no way around it.. I never heard of grown men watching my little pony until I joined OCN.
> I am just not that into cartoons tho, but to each his own!!


All aboard his boat.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats just cruel lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not even into Ponies but that picture just made my day, oh man.

Here's the best part about my computer room.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm not even into Ponies but that picture just made my day, oh man.
> Here's the best part about my computer room.


Nice!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm not even into Ponies but that picture just made my day, oh man.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm not even into Ponies but that picture just made my day, oh man.
> Here's the best part about my computer room.










Glad I could make your day.

that picture is awesome lol!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2153909/width/600/height/448]







[/URL]

cut me some slack on the cable management the 8pin for the CPU wont reach around the back of the case but this is the best i could do until i get some cable extensions (also i will be getting my H100 back from my friend will update when i get that back)


----------



## Wiffinberg

Excuse the mess.... lol


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*
> 
> Excuse the mess.... lol


Thats a big monitor, especially when your sitting that close


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Thats a big monitor, especially when your sitting that close


I sit like that, only with a 32 inch tv


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Thats a big monitor, especially when your sitting that close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sit like that, only with a 32 inch tv
Click to expand...

The monitor (TV) in the image (according to the guy's sig rig) is also 32".


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> The monitor (TV) in the image (according to the guy's sig rig) is also 32".


D'oh.


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Thats a big monitor, especially when your sitting that close


32 inch 1080p tv







its not too bad, I tend to sit away from the desk a bit.

Skyrim looks beautiful on that screen


----------



## Narokuu

nice setup little cramped for me, but it snot for me haha nice job


----------



## NOCA

How it looked when i was writing a large assignment:


----------



## bxrdj

Some New updates for April ...


----------



## amang

^^ Love the "glow in the dark" mood.....









Also, very nice shots that you've got there.....


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> Some New updates for April ...


Awesome, how did you make that lighting?


----------



## Robilar

I had to move my 32" 1080P tv back about 1 1/2 feet as I found I was way too close. I'd also switched from a 720P to a 1080P after finding text on a 720P tv far too mushy. Exchange policy is about the only good thing Best Buy has going for it. (See if you can spot my desk ghetto mod







)


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*


Beautiful setup, but.....white wine? My Wine Coast glass only carries red


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had to move my 32" 1080P tv back about 1 1/2 feet as I found I was way too close. I'd also switched from a 720P to a 1080P after finding text on a 720P tv far too mushy. Exchange policy is about the only good thing Best Buy has going for it. (See if you can spot my desk ghetto mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm going to say the wood holding up your cable box, and TV


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the projector pointing at??? Very sick setup tho!
> Anime is weird no way around it.. I never heard of grown men watching my little pony until I joined OCN.
> I am just not that into cartoons tho, but to each his own!!


The other side of that wall. About 9 feet away. Use it to play 360 mostly and watch Movies when my friends come over.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm not even into Ponies but that picture just made my day, oh man.
> Here's the best part about my computer room.


Hey Methos, I think we may be related.

Here's what hanging over my desk.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Hey Methos, I think we may be related.
> Here's what hanging over my desk.


Dude, I've got that one to the left of it! You're awesome.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The other side of that wall. About 9 feet away. Use it to play 360 mostly and watch Movies when my friends come over.


Just shooting it against a white wall?

I want to get something like that for my house.. Just never really done the research.. My father in law has a media room with 7.1 surround, 1080p projector and all the bells and whistles. I am sure he has soaked 10K in speakers, projector, and screen.

I have a hard time watching movies in theaters when I can drive 5min over to his house!! haha!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Beautiful setup, but.....white wine? My Wine Coast glass only carries red


There's plenty of good white wine in the world. Branch out a bit.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bxrdj/5975541213/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bxrdj/5976157512/in/photostream/


http://i43.tinypic.com/k1vs7a.jpg


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Just shooting it against a white wall?
> I want to get something like that for my house.. Just never really done the research.. My father in law has a media room with 7.1 surround, 1080p projector and all the bells and whistles. I am sure he has soaked 10K in speakers, projector, and screen.
> I have a hard time watching movies in theaters when I can drive 5min over to his house!! haha!


Its a gray wall actually and my projector does not have a option for gray wall. I will probably buy a projector screen.


----------



## Narokuu

awesome room pics everyone! makes me want to re do my entire room!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> There's plenty of good white wine in the world. Branch out a bit.


I know. I actually quite like some whites, just prefer red. Old joke among my family as they all started on white zin, then went to chardonnay, and now drink mostly reds. I myself prefer Zinfandel, and Bordeaux, but like a nice white with a Sunday brunch.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## csm725

Water bottle next to open case != success


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Water bottle next to open ca[se != success


I'll fix that lol


----------



## dvalle22

You sir, have an awesome looking room.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> You sir, have an awesome looking room.


thanks


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Is that like a bachelor apartment or a house? cant tell


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is that like a bachelor apartment or a house? cant tell


its my room <3 Its got 2 stories and shower with bath+ 2 closets and 4 beds LOL!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> its my room <3 Its got 2 stories and shower with bath+ 2 closets and 4 beds LOL!


Holy ****, thats a kick ass room, im so jealous


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Holy ****, thats a kick ass room, im so jealous


lol thanks


----------



## raptorxrx

how big is your house? no wonder you can have so many graphic' cards, I was wondering where they could fit.

lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> how big is your house? no wonder you can have so many graphic' cards, I was wondering where they could fit.
> lol


This.

@ OC55

I think your room is twice the size of my home. I super jelly. So jelly I'm soaking into the floor.
Glad your a good kid


----------



## sammkv

Most definitely a nice house! Just looking at his lights you can tell it's a nice pad.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Most definitely a nice house! Just looking at his lights you can tell it's a nice pad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> how big is your house? no wonder you can have so many graphic' cards, I was wondering where they could fit.
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This.
> @ OC55
> I think your room is twice the size of my home. I super jelly. So jelly I'm soaking into the floor.
> Glad your a good kid


----------



## raptorxrx

I like the gun on the door. It's already pointed at intruders. lol


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is that like a bachelor apartment or a house? cant tell


Well, he's 15...

JFC, I'll be lucky to have a place as big as your room when I'm on my own.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Well, he's 15...
> JFC, I'll be lucky to have a place as big as your room when I'm on my own.


um.... ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I like the gun on the door. It's already pointed at intruders. lol


that goes to a closet lol


----------



## Shane1244

Video of your room, now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Video of your room, now.


ok


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Video of your room, now.


This. I really want to see it haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> This. I really want to see it haha


ok tommarrow


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> its my room <3 Its got 2 stories and shower with bath+ 2 closets and 4 beds LOL!


your one room is half my house. lol. is that really one room in a house?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> your one room is half my house. lol. is that really one room in a house?


yes its one room


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yes its one room


Rich people these days....tsk.tsk.tsk.


----------



## OverClocker55

*Its really messy. On Sunday I'm doing a huge cleanup and moving some of the beds around and my desk.*


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Your room is so F'in epic. I would LOVE a room like that. I would also love to see like your entire house for architectural purposes. it's pimp'n.

On to a real mess... Which is my homework all over my desk... I got my new monitor today and am digging it. The only problem is I have had 0 time to enjoy it let alone really set it up... But I guess shat happens.









Apologies for the awful photography. Samsung Facinate + shaky hands from adrenaline + bad lighting = good luck


----------



## DraXxus1549

Why isn't your setup in that sick loft thing. I would totally set up shop there


----------



## NoiseTemper

Had to use backup camera since my primary one's battery is flat. Hence the date/time stamp.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Why isn't your setup in that sick loft thing. I would totally set up shop there


lets just say its WAYY TO HOT! its florida so it gets almost 100 up there and stays around 70F down here


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lets just say its WAYY TO HOT! its florida so it gets almost 100 up there and stays around 70F down here


Who else do you live there with?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Who else do you live there with?


just me


----------



## FastCR

Here's mine as clean as it's been in awhile. Almost out of school for the year, and I have some big improvements planned for the desk/monitor mount as well as a good cleanup.


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Its really messy. On Sunday I'm doing a huge cleanup and moving some of the beds around and my desk.*


2 story bedroom?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> 2 story bedroom?


yep is got a loft


----------



## adam-c

sweet room overclocker


----------



## Ghooble

Put picture quotes in spoilers.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> sweet room overclocker


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Put picture quotes in spoilers.


^this good idea.. My scroll finger is almost dead now


----------



## kremtok

Oh, you're from Tampa? I grew up there...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Oh, you're from Tampa? I grew up there...


tampa <3


----------



## strych9

Nice room, OverClocker55, and I got trolled by your sig -_-


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nice room, OverClocker55, and I got trolled by your sig -_-


I'm sorry


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nice room, OverClocker55, and I got trolled by your sig -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry
Click to expand...

Off topic:
How many times have you changed your avatar the last few days?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Off topic:
> How many times have you changed your avatar the last few days?


Alot


----------



## EpicPie

@OverClocker55, The white cathode makes your build look clean.

Also, move your sub to the ground. It'll project sound much better.


----------



## beers

And now, something significantly more boring and of lower image quality.


----------



## Narokuu

nice setup! i suck at racing games haha


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup beers.


----------



## heinz357

Awesome rooms so far, they've given me soooooo much to think about with regards to improving my modest little setup!!









...before...


...after...


----------



## EpicPie

All I see that's new is a mousepad and poster.


----------



## Methos07

Did somebody say....Tampa!?

FTW


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Its really messy. On Sunday I'm doing a huge cleanup and moving some of the beds around and my desk.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Spoilt Child.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Spoilt Child.


That's quite rude, isn't it?
It's _spoiled_, not _spoilt_, by the way; if you're acting elitist you should get the spelling right.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's quite rude, isn't it?
> It's _spoiled_, not _spoilt_, by the way; if you're acting elitist you should get the spelling right.


see i believe if you give a 14 year old boy a room like that, new parts for his computer often its not going to teach him anything in life, hes going to expect it all to be done for him. When he ends up living on his own he hasn't had any tips/lessons/What ever you want to call it. That is my 2cent anyway...

If it came across rude im sorry, but i don't think it is right especially if his room is bigger than his Parents room.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> see i believe if you give a 14 year old boy a room like that, new parts for his computer often its not going to teach him anything in life, hes going to expect it all to be done for him. When he ends up living on his own he hasn't had any tips/lessons/What ever you want to call it. That is my 2cent anyway...
> If it came across rude im sorry, but i don't think it is right especially if his room is bigger than his Parents room.


You are just so jealous right now, it's really funny.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Spoilt Child.
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite rude, isn't it?
> It's _spoiled_, not _spoilt_, by the way; if you're acting elitist you should get the spelling right.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately though, what macarule says is correct in most cases. Spoilt children usually find it harder when moving out into the real world because they suddenly have to adjust to the fact that they're not just handed everything on a plate anymore, even though they would say that they already know that.

Oh, and whilst we're on the topic of spelling - either is correct.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Unfortunately though, what macarule says is correct in most cases. Spoilt children usually find it harder when moving out into the real world because they suddenly have to adjust to the fact that they're not just handed everything on a plate anymore, even though they would say that they already know that.
> Oh, and whilst we're on the topic of spelling - either is correct.


There's a squiggly red line under _spoilt_.


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> There's a squiggly red line under _spoilt_.


just because auto correct says its wrong doesn't mean it actually is


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> just because auto correct says its wrong doesn't mean it actually is


damnyouautocorrect.com is a testament to this.

Also, having lots of things does NOT mean someone is spoiled. OC55 actually hasn't really acted spoiled, the only thing that gets him bothered is people judging him unfairly due to his age. I don't blame him for that anyway, because yeah. Otherwise, he's pretty cool and from what I've seen, a good contributor to this site. Y'all should just chill, raise your kids like you want to raise 'em, and let other people be.


----------



## Paradigm84

@OverClocker55, Thanks for posting a plethora of images of your expensive house full of expensive equipment online for anyone to see.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Spoilt Child.
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite rude, isn't it?
> It's _spoiled_, not _spoilt_, by the way; if you're acting elitist you should get the spelling right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately though, what macarule says is correct in most cases. Spoilt children usually find it harder when moving out into the real world because they suddenly have to adjust to the fact that they're not just handed everything on a plate anymore, even though they would say that they already know that.
> 
> Oh, and whilst we're on the topic of spelling - either is correct.
Click to expand...

I agree with this completely.


----------



## afropelican

Doesn't matter whether he is (spoilt or spoiled) or not. That is a bad ass room which most of us are super jelly of!!!!!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> damnyouautocorrect.com is a testament to this.
> Also, having lots of things does NOT mean someone is spoiled. OC55 actually hasn't really acted spoiled, the only thing that gets him bothered is people judging him unfairly due to his age. I don't blame him for that anyway, because yeah. Otherwise, he's pretty cool and from what I've seen, a good contributor to this site. Y'all should just chill, raise your kids like you want to raise 'em, and let other people be.


I'd like to agree. I'm even younger than OC55 and I hate when people misjudge me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> @OverClocker55, Thanks for posting a plethora of images of your expensive house full of expensive equipment online for anyone to see.


That is the point of this thread. If you have a problem with it, don't post.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'd like to agree. I'm even younger than OC55 and I hate when people misjudge me.
> *That is the point of this thread. If you have a problem with it, don't post.*


I don't have a problem with it at all and I know that's the point of the thread as I have eyes.









Anyway OC55 is that 'room' (note the incredibly liberal use of the word room) actually part of your house?! It looks like it would be a separate building from the sheer size of it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Did somebody say....Tampa!?
> FTW


i know where u live







drive though there alot.

As for all who want to know the room is attached. It was built as a music room 1 year after the house was built. It was meant for music as the walls are in a certain way and when I play music on my iphone its like playing on desktop speakers. I have an older brother who used to live in this room but he moved out about 2 years ago and I have taken over this fortress. The room is at the end of my house so I can blast my music all I want and 24/7 game. I'm not spoiled.. Its a bedroom guys... get over it. I worked my $ss of for 2 summers doing filing at my dads work in order to get my pc. He did support me a bit and buy me some programs. (sony vegas pro11 etc.) Other than that I payed for my pc. I will have more pics when Its all cleaned


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's quite rude, isn't it?
> It's _spoiled_, not _spoilt_, by the way; if you're acting elitist you should get the spelling right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see i believe if you give a 14 year old boy a room like that, new parts for his computer often its not going to teach him anything in life, hes going to expect it all to be done for him. When he ends up living on his own he hasn't had any tips/lessons/What ever you want to call it. That is my 2cent anyway...
> 
> If it came across rude im sorry, but i don't think it is right especially if his room is bigger than his Parents room.
Click to expand...

Being spoiled is the teachings of the parents. A child will not act spoiled if the parents act modest and make their child develop life skills. If you think material items affect someones personality more than their parents impression they leave on them, then you most likely will fail at parenting. Not giving a child technology in a technological world is exactly the same as having a child with a broken leg trying survive in the wilderness.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Being spoiled is the teachings of the parents. A child will not act spoiled if the parents act modest and make their child develop life skills. If you think material items affect someones personality more than their parents impression they leave on them, then you most likely will fail at parenting. Not giving a child technology in a technological world is exactly the same as having a child with a broken leg trying survive in the wilderness.


I agree with your point but your metaphor is wrong, sure every kid needs technology, but no one needs it to that extent


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I agree with your point but your metaphor is wrong, sure every kid needs technology, but no one needs it to that extent


oh reala


----------



## EVILNOK

I thought this was a "Computer Room Pics" thread not an "I Don't Agree with How your Parents Raise You" thread. Just because he has a lot of cool stuff in his room doesn't mean his parents aren't raising him right. And secondly this isn't the place for it. People are so quick to judge and be jealous in here. It would be funny if it wasn't so annoying.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I thought this was a "Computer Room Pics" thread not an "I Don't Agree with How your Parents Raise You" thread. Just because he has a lot of cool stuff in his room doesn't mean his parents aren't raising him right. And secondly this isn't the place for it. People are so quick to judge and be jealous in here. It would be funny if it wasn't so annoying.


It would still not be funny.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I thought this was a "Computer Room Pics" thread not an "I Don't Agree with How your Parents Raise You" thread. Just because he has a lot of cool stuff in his room doesn't mean his parents aren't raising him right. And secondly this isn't the place for it. People are so quick to judge and be jealous in here. It would be funny if it wasn't so annoying.


thanks


----------



## Cryosis00

Lets get back on topic of the thread title. If your jealous and want to grand stand go write it in your diary.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Lets get back on topic of the thread title. If your jealous and want to grand stand go write it in your diary.


lol


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## OverClocker55

I like ^


----------



## Paradigm84

^^Nice choice of case.


----------



## BradleyW

Cheers bro, i will take another shot later so you can see more of the room!

*Quickly tells the girl from next door to get dressed and get out*


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my gaming setup. I cleaned my room from the last pics I posted.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Cheers bro, i will take another shot later so you can see more of the room!
> *Quickly tells the girl from next door to get dressed and get out *pose in bed**


Fixed for you.


----------



## Billy_5110

i thought it was a girl talking. you sound REALLY young. but you have a great setup actually. are you working for it? i hope so. begging parents for this kind of stuff would be... noob?


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Cheers bro, i will take another shot later so you can see more of the room!
> *Quickly tells the girl from next door to get dressed and get out *pose in bed**
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## BradleyW

The setup is looking good overclocker.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The setup is looking good overclocker.


thanks!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is my gaming setup. I cleaned my room from the last pics I posted.


Geez, what do you do for work, i remember being 14 and having to ration out $100 in bitrthday money to last the whole year (which is even harder being born in January). Love your room though


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks!


Why don't you use wireless for your setup to get rid some of those wires. Would hate for you to trip over lol. I once ran a 10 meter wire from the main room to the bedroom. I was tripping up everyday lol.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I was expecting you to show off your Skyrim awesome picture on your screen...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I would be willing to be an advocate of an "Official Pre-Walk of Shame Pics" thread...


----------



## BradleyW

What skyrim picture?


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Awesome, how did you make that lighting?


You mean the actual lights or the photo effect?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> You mean the actual lights or the photo effect?


The actual lights.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Who is that on your screen? She's soo cute :3


----------



## BradleyW

Gemma Arterton, British Actress. I don't have that image anymore though.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Gemma Arterton, British Actress. I don't have that image anymore though.


Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Thanks


go to www.wallbase.cc and put her name in. You will find the image there.


----------



## Jester435

My Gorgeous Wife and her Car sitting out front!










My House and Office Setup.


----------



## G33K

I'm detecting some butthurt jelly


----------



## kcuestag

I've edited and removed a couple posts.

Remember to stay on topic, this thread is to post your computer/room pictures, not to discuss anything else. Please remember to be respectful at all times.









I'd also like to remind everyone this is a PG forum and kids could be watching it, please refrain from posting pictures which have adult content, if you have a poster or anything, just white it out with Paint, Photoshop, or whatever.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fixed for you.


the epitome would be a naked girl assembling a water-cooled pc. that would a killer.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gorgeous Wife and her Car sitting out front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My House and Office Setup.


Nice desk


----------



## Narokuu

nice setups guys!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Spoilt Child.


You can't even spell spoiled. Maybe you're just a jealous brat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> You are just so jealous right now, it's really funny.


This.

I hate that word. Spoiled. Just because someone has a lot of nice stuff and they're young, it means they're spoiled? No. I like to think of a spoiled person as someone that throws a fit, goes on a rampage and won't stop until they get what they want, when they want it. Not someone who has a lot of stuff simply because they are fortunate enough to have it. If you call someone you don't even know spoiled, you yourself are just a jealous low life with nothing better to do than complain about how other people have better things than you do. Instead of complaining, go out and acquire these things yourself.

EDIT:

Here's my room. Really messy right now, I just wanted to try out the new Panorama option in Android ICS haha

There's no sheets on my bed because I need to wash them. Who knows how long it'll be before I get around to that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is my gaming setup. I cleaned my room from the last pics I posted.


Nice setup buddy, it must be awsome to have a place like that. How can you be bored with a room with so many technology toys.

I hope you still find time to play outside. I see by the look of your (f*t) hands that maybe you should spend more time playing sports.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

He's only a youngin. there will be a time where exercise becomes more important due to womens







. But I do agree that having fun outdoors is a good idea. I actually explore Oregon as much as I can haha Trekking, biking, canoeing, running, lifting, swimming, snowboarding, wake boarding, jet skiing, surfing, climbing, I could go on and on about the activities I plan on for this summer a standard triathlon is in the works hopefully as well, definitely longer than the sprint distance haha.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> You can't even spell spoiled. Maybe you're just a jealous brat.


FYI, spoiled is also spelt as spoilt.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup buddy, it must be awsome to have a place like that. How can you be bored with a room with so many technology toys.
> I hope you still find time to play outside. I see by the look of your (f*t) hands that maybe you should spend more time playing sports.


Despite the young sounding voice he's a pretty mature sounding kid. But I'm not here to judge him.

You should show your parents that video and have them document it for insurance purposes, because that was more of a complete inventory of your room than a simple tour, lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> He's only a youngin. there will be a time where exercise becomes more important due to womens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I do agree that having fun outdoors is a good idea. I actually explore Oregon as much as I can haha Trekking, biking, canoeing, running, lifting, swimming, snowboarding, wake boarding, jet skiing, surfing, climbing, I could go on and on about the activities I plan on for this summer a standard triathlon is in the works hopefully as well, definitely longer than the sprint distance haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup buddy, it must be awsome to have a place like that. How can you be bored with a room with so many technology toys.
> I hope you still find time to play outside. I see by the look of your (f*t) hands that maybe you should spend more time playing sports.


my right arm is in a splint atm so I can't play sports


----------



## bxrdj

I posted the links for them when i originally posted my setup. Basically, if you are in the US, Lowes has them, they are a 4 strip set of LEDS


----------



## bxrdj

My Setup in 2002 ... as promised. You've come a long way baby hahaha


----------



## The Builder

IMG_20120412_184437.jpg 810k .jpg file


Working on my apartment, preparing to move to San Francisco, so furniture is pointless right now. Bare bones baby!
The file is clen, Don't hesitate to click on it.
I am all about function over form, I have a pretty good pile of components, with a RASA 750 on the way. Which for now will rest against... Something cardboard. Anyone looking to sell a full atx case?


----------



## Paradox me

It's not much, but it gets the job done. I need a new setup for the speakers though.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i know where u live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive though there alot.
> As for all who want to know the room is attached. It was built as a music room 1 year after the house was built. It was meant for music as the walls are in a certain way and when I play music on my iphone its like playing on desktop speakers. I have an older brother who used to live in this room but he moved out about 2 years ago and I have taken over this fortress. The room is at the end of my house so I can blast my music all I want and 24/7 game. I'm not spoiled.. Its a bedroom guys... get over it. I worked my $ss of for 2 summers doing filing at my dads work in order to get my pc. He did support me a bit and buy me some programs. (sony vegas pro11 etc.) Other than that I payed for my pc. I will have more pics when Its all cleaned


considering the panic room doors on that closet I can guess you live in a mansion







, don't listen to the idiots... they're just jelly

also; get some better headphones man... pic up some beyrodynamics for listening to music, you will be amazed how much better they sound


----------



## ironsurvivor

I have that same godfather poster and a scarface poster


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Thanks


No problem!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> My Setup in 2002 ... as promised. You've come a long way baby hahaha


Dude, I love that XPS case, its aluminum right, i may just have to buy that off you


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

orange xigmatek at the front are going and will be replacing them with green bitfenix spectre fans


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> FYI, spoiled is also spelt as spoilt.


Hmm interesting. Never have I ever seen it spelled that way. It looks really stupid, misspelled and sounds like broken English. Firefox doesn't even recognize it as an actual word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Dude, I love that XPS case, its aluminum right, i may just have to buy that off you


If he still has it haha, he did say that was his setup from 2002.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> It's not much, but it gets the job done. I need a new setup for the speakers though.


Those Star Wars posters, where did you get them!? I must have them.


----------



## The Builder

My setup sucks, however I bet many of us ar familiar.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> My Setup in 2002 ... as promised. You've come a long way baby hahaha


Wow, '02. I was 6.









I was always interested in computers, from a really young age, but I didn't build my first one until 2011. You all have seen my setup (Before & after), so I won't post them again. However I am planning on ordering two new 20" monitors Monday or Tuesday, so I'll post pics when they get here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is my gaming setup. I cleaned my room from the last pics I posted.


Well I'm jelly.. You sir have one awesome room and setup!







However I have OCD, so I'd have to hide those wires behind your setup. Just me though.


----------



## Ferling Design

Tv Dinner trays ftw!



Not my actual desk, lol only use this for LAN partys


----------



## ajslay

here's my setup. let me know what you think!! that laptop will be gone tomorrow, and il be getting a Silverstone TJ08B-E


----------



## Paradigm84

I like the casual gun lying on the desk, it makes you seem threatening.


----------



## Projector

Lmao you americans and your guns


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns


My thoughts exactly


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like the casual gun lying on the desk, it makes you seem threatening.


Threatening isn't the word I'd use....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns


This.

In Australia, we have to have that stuff locked up for legal reasons. Makes you wonder why It's such a bad problem in America and no where else...


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajslay*


Black Desert Eagle?









But is it real?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like the casual gun lying on the desk, it makes you seem threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threatening isn't the word I'd use....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This.
> 
> In Australia, we have to have that stuff locked up for legal reasons. Makes you wonder why It's such a bad problem in America and no where else...
Click to expand...

Yep. Of course, both of us are now going to get flamed by Americans arguing that people carrying guns legally and insensibly actually reduces the amount of gun crime, but we all know that's not true.


----------



## Hogwasher

Why does it bother you guys if we are shooting ourselves over here?









It's a hobby like anything else.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

well said


----------



## Methos07

You guys are champions at staying on topic, lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

lol


----------



## joshd

Please stay on topic guys?


----------



## Narokuu

Stay on topic guys, hate when we have to keep pulling admins away from more serious tasks to moderate our posts... stay on topic for the thread, take the other topics elsewhere please =)


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns


Exactly my words. Christ, the things my friend had to do in Australia to get his... Even Paintball guns in Regional Australia requires police checkups.


----------



## sinnerg

Pics of large cool rooms with computers and paintbal guns that you bought with the money you made from the job you currently hate, please.


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Those Star Wars posters, where did you get them!? I must have them.


I think it was this on Amazon.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> I think it was this on Amazon.


Thanks! I managed to find them else where but they were $16 a piece.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns


Does this seem more threatening than a handgun







Do I use the computer with it like this? I'll leave you to wonder that.

Sorry for the bad quality, the camera isn't working 100% on this ICS rom on my bionic.


----------



## ajslay

hey! we americans love our guns lol. and yeah, its real. i was just out shooting targets yesterday, thats why it was on my desk







wasnt trying to be threatening haha.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Lmao you americans and your guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this seem more threatening than a handgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I use the computer with it like this? I'll leave you to wonder that.
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, the camera isn't working 100% on this ICS rom on my bionic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deep1923

Setup:

Core i7 [email protected] cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition @NB Multiframe
Maximus IV Extreme Z
16GB G.SKiLL
POV TGT Charged Ultra 590 GTX @Samsung SA350 27"
XFI Titanium Champion with Edifier S550 5.1 System








Corsair AX850
2TB Seagate XT + 64 GB Windows 7 Crucial SSD
Microsoft X4 + Explorer 3.0 <- best setup
Aune MK2 USB Dac with Denon AH-D5000








XBox360 Wireless Slim Black
Galaxy S2


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup:
> Core i7 [email protected] cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition @NB Multiframe
> Maximus IV Extreme Z
> 16GB G.SKiLL
> POV TGT Charged Ultra 590 GTX @Samsung SA350 27"
> XFI Titanium Champion with Edifier S550 5.1 System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX850
> 2TB Seagate XT + 64 GB Windows 7 Crucial SSD
> Microsoft X4 + Explorer 3.0 <- best setup
> Aune MK2 USB Dac with Denon AH-D5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBox360 Wireless Slim Black
> Galaxy S2


Very nice and clean, i love it.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Very nice and clean, i love it.


Thanks m8


----------



## bxrdj

nice one deep, very atmospheric


----------



## Deep1923

Thank u 2 m8 !!! btw i like yours 2


----------



## Alatar




----------



## BradleyW

I love test bench!


----------



## Shane1244

Here's just a crappy Pano of my room at College. Moving to a new house in a few weeks, I'm going to miss this place... so many good memories in 8 short months.


----------



## bxrdj

would you happen to have a link for that mouse wire holder thing you have? and what kind of sound amp are you using?


----------



## bxrdj

that is pretty damn amazing!


----------



## dinocriss

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> Setup:
> Core i7 [email protected] cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition @NB Multiframe
> Maximus IV Extreme Z
> 16GB G.SKiLL
> POV TGT Charged Ultra 590 GTX @Samsung SA350 27"
> XFI Titanium Champion with Edifier S550 5.1 System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX850
> 2TB Seagate XT + 64 GB Windows 7 Crucial SSD
> Microsoft X4 + Explorer 3.0 <- best setup
> Aune MK2 USB Dac with Denon AH-D5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBox360 Wireless Slim Black
> Galaxy S2






Very nice! This desk looks good, it's simple but it's not small
And you have the Sidewinder X4







I paired mine with a Razer Abyssus which seems to work quite well. I always wondered though why the Microsoft gaming mice look like ^&*$ ?! I mean the keyboard looks slick and sexy so how come they can't make a nice mouse?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Here's just a crappy Pano of my room at College. Moving to a new house in a few weeks, I'm going to miss this place... so many good memories in 8 short months.


you need a bigger funnel on that beer bong if you got two spouts..









The good old days of college!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinocriss*
> 
> Very nice! This desk looks good, it's simple but it's not small
> And you have the Sidewinder X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired mine with a Razer Abyssus which seems to work quite well. I always wondered though why the Microsoft gaming mice look like ^&*$ ?! I mean the keyboard looks slick and sexy so how come they can't make a nice mouse?


How is the Explorer 3.0 a gaming mouse? I read the specs and it doesn't have adjustable DPI..


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How is the Explorer 3.0 a gaming mouse? I read the specs and it doesn't have adjustable DPI..


I have the Explorer 2.0, and it's fantastic. Tried to use a friends DeathAdder and almost lost my mind







It's nice and heavy, fits perfectly in my hand and has secondary buttons in just the right place. Some people don't need to adjust DPI at all to have a good time!


----------



## Deep1923

if microsoft produces mice with nice design..i do not care.. it is my third ie 3.0 and i would even buy it anytime.. because it fits perfectly in my hand.. i had a deathadder black edition, G5,G9,Roccat Mice and and and .. if you play with the same mouse for years..you can not move anymore.. you can but it takes a long time to get conditioned in...in that time you have to take headshots of naps .. what? no sir !


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm grooved into the G9X so when they stop making it I'm screwed..


----------



## dinocriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How is the Explorer 3.0 a gaming mouse? I read the specs and it doesn't have adjustable DPI..


Oups! I meant something different. I was not talking about the explorer







That's quite a nice mouse and I agree with Deep that it has a nice feel. I was talking about the dedicated gaming mice that microsoft produces such as the X3 and X5 since the X4 is a dedicated gaming keyboard (so they should sort of match)... so how come they could create something like the X4 but the X3 and X5 mice aren't nearly as good?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm grooved into the G9X so when they stop making it I'm screwed..


agred i have the G9x and a G500 and if either of these stop being made im gona cry


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm grooved into the G9X so when they stop making it I'm screwed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agred i have the G9x and a G500 and if either of these stop being made im gona cry
Click to expand...

Stock up.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you need a bigger funnel on that beer bong if you got two spouts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good old days of college!


Haha, She can fit 2 tallboys, so it's not too small








I've got another single one that can hold 3 tallboys









Too many pints this semester.... -_-


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Haha, She can fit 2 tallboys, so it's not too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got another single one that can hold 3 tallboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many pints this semester.... -_-


Picture makes it look way smaller!

Good to know you are a pro!


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Picture makes it look way smaller!
> Good to know you are a pro!


Haha I know.

I've got the house record, 3 pints in 7.1 seconds.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Stock up.


I have 4 G500's. Based on my MX518's reliability, they will last me throughout the rest of my life.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Haha I know.
> I've got the house record, 3 pints in 7.1 seconds.


I still remember trying to break a record shotgun beers in the shower.. haha!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*


What is the computer on top of?


----------



## Lost Prophet

Looks like a speaker cabinet


----------



## Frozzy

Really liking Deep1923's setup, really clean


----------



## Kiros

My room is crap I know


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet*
> 
> Looks like a speaker cabinet


Hmm because, I've been looking for something like that to put my computer on top of.


----------



## bxrdj

organized ...


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Hmm because, I've been looking for something like that to put my computer on top of.


You could make one pretty easily, if you have the tools


----------



## Deep1923

Thanks again for your positiv feedbacks m8s !!

lol you will laugh like me ^^ .. the computer is on the packaging of the corsair 650d hah


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is crap I know


What is that partially assembled rig setting on, it looks really unsafe


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room is crap I know


You're system looks unsafe in the air like that ahah, But is that the Orange Acer g24? Havent seen that monitor in a while.. kinda rare!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Stock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 G500's. Based on my MX518's reliability, they will last me throughout the rest of my life.
Click to expand...

Nice!









Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.



So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.

I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?

Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Scored this sick poster for $1 brand new at my local comic shop. Couldn't believe it. Selling for $35-$50 online.









I've been away for a few days and came back to 250+ posts in this thread, took me the last 45 minutes to catch up. lol


----------



## matty_AFC

This is my setup, Not great but it's something right.


----------



## Jester435

^ Oversized Mousepad FTW!!! Nice setup matty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.
> 
> So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.
> I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?
> Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup


I depends on how much weight the material you use for the desktop. I would recommend that you use legs because too much weight will be distributed away from the wall and wood screws can only hold so much weight.

The good news is you would only need 2 legs and then still mount to the wall like you have been doing.

good luck!


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ^ Oversized Mousepad FTW!!! Nice setup matty


Thanks mate.
Haha that mousepad came free with my deathadder, called a boogieBug XL or something


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> What is that partially assembled rig setting on, it looks really unsafe


Thinking the same thing, lol. I would be afraid to push the power button


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> FYI, spoiled is also spelt as spoilt.


FYI, SPELT is a past tense of SPELL like spelling/spell a word. You can't use SPOILT on a person. When talking about a person it's SPOIL or SPOILED.

Here's a little help for next time you decided to calling people names cause of you jealousy. At least you won't look stupid lol Words ending -ed when it's a verb and -t when it's an adjective. Do you know what's a adjective and verb ?

So yeah you're jealous of that kid showing video of his room. Learn to spell first than talk


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> FYI, SPELT is a past tense of SPELL like spelling/spell a word. When talking about a person it's SPOIL or SPOILED.
> So yeah you're jealous of that kid showing video of his room. Learn to spell first than talk


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ^ Oversized Mousepad FTW!!! Nice setup matty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.
> 
> So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.
> I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?
> Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I depends on how much weight the material you use for the desktop. I would recommend that you use legs because too much weight will be distributed away from the wall and wood screws can only hold so much weight.
> 
> The good news is you would only need 2 legs and then still mount to the wall like you have been doing.
> 
> good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I had thought that might be an option. I need to have a look at what surface to get and what legs to get - I might be going to IKEA soon so I'll take a look in the discount section or whatever it's called, as somebody suggested in here not too long ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> FYI, spoiled is also spelt as spoilt.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, SPELT is a past tense of SPELL like spelling/spell a word. You can't use SPOILT on a person. When talking about a person it's SPOIL or SPOILED.
> 
> Here's a little help for next time you decided to calling people names cause of you jealousy. At least you won't look stupid lol Words ending -ed when it's a verb and -t when it's an adjective. Do you know what's a adjective and verb ?
> 
> So yeah you're jealous of that kid showing video of his room. Learn to spell first than talk
Click to expand...

I hate to go off topic again, but both spoilt and spoiled are correct - the "t" endings are more common in British English usage, whereas "ed" endings are used more in American English. People, however, still use both interchangeably in both forms of the language. The key thing here is that both are correct.

Damn csm, why did you start this?


----------



## Projector

Its becuase americans like to overcompensate







The gun just happened to be lying on his desk when he took the picture


----------



## Narokuu

Stay on topic please


----------



## OverClocker55

Everyone is raging over me lol.. I feel popular!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Everyone is raging over me lol.. I feel popular!


Why do you think people are talking about you when no one really are?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Why do you think people are talking about you when no one really are?


chillax


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> chillax


Quotes like this belong in the 'Rate My Chillax' thread


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Quotes like this belong in the 'Rate My Chillax' thread


I lol'd


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I lol'd


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Really though... Just drop it already. It doesn't matter what OC55 has or doesn't have, it doesn't matter if he's spoiled or not, it doesn't matter how you spell a word, and it doesn't matter what country anyone here is from.

This is an awesome thread with some awesome set-ups in it, and seeing as how the mods have already removed posts and edited things, I'm sure this thread will end up locked if you folks can't stop arguing over crap that doesn't matter. I was away for a few days and returned to see 250+ posts in this thread and over half of them were crap that isn't on topic, and a lot of it was just bickering about OC55 or how to spell a word.

Before you say it, no I am not a mod. But I am an OCN member that follows this thread daily like many, many others. I would hate to see this thread locked because a few people can't stay on topic and keep the snide remarks and opinions to themselves.

So how about you folks grow up a bit and learn to control yourselves? There is an off topic forum for a reason. Go there to complain about how you think someone is spoiled, or how they should be raising their children, or how to properly spell a word, or to hate on a country and it's people. This thread is about computer rooms, pictures of said rooms, and discussion of said pictures.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Really though... Just drop it already. It doesn't matter what OC55 has or doesn't have, it doesn't matter if he's spoiled or not, it doesn't matter how you spell a word, and it doesn't matter what country anyone here is from.
> This is an awesome thread with some awesome set-ups in it, and seeing as how the mods have already removed posts and edited things, I'm sure this thread will end up locked if you folks can't stop arguing over crap that doesn't matter. I was away for a few days and returned to see 250+ posts in this thread and over half of them were crap that isn't on topic, and a lot of it was just bickering about OC55 or how to spell a word.
> Before you say it, no I am not a mod. But I am an OCN member that follows this thread daily like many, many others. I would hate to see this thread locked because a few people can't stay on topic and keep the snide remarks and opinions to themselves.
> So how about you folks grow up a bit and learn to control yourselves? There is an off topic forum for a reason. Go there to complain about how you think someone is spoiled, or how they should be raising their children, or how to properly spell a word, or to hate on a country and it's people. This thread is about computer rooms, pictures of said rooms, and discussion of said pictures.


^this *round of applause*


----------



## Draven

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Really though... Just drop it already. It doesn't matter what OC55 has or doesn't have, it doesn't matter if he's spoiled or not, it doesn't matter how you spell a word, and it doesn't matter what country anyone here is from.
> This is an awesome thread with some awesome set-ups in it, and seeing as how the mods have already removed posts and edited things, I'm sure this thread will end up locked if you folks can't stop arguing over crap that doesn't matter. I was away for a few days and returned to see 250+ posts in this thread and over half of them were crap that isn't on topic, and a lot of it was just bickering about OC55 or how to spell a word.
> Before you say it, no I am not a mod. But I am an OCN member that follows this thread daily like many, many others. I would hate to see this thread locked because a few people can't stay on topic and keep the snide remarks and opinions to themselves.
> So how about you folks grow up a bit and learn to control yourselves? There is an off topic forum for a reason. Go there to complain about how you think someone is spoiled, or how they should be raising their children, or how to properly spell a word, or to hate on a country and it's people. This thread is about computer rooms, pictures of said rooms, and discussion of said pictures.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Really though... Just drop it already. It doesn't matter what OC55 has or doesn't have, it doesn't matter if he's spoiled or not, it doesn't matter how you spell a word, and it doesn't matter what country anyone here is from.
> This is an awesome thread with some awesome set-ups in it, and seeing as how the mods have already removed posts and edited things, I'm sure this thread will end up locked if you folks can't stop arguing over crap that doesn't matter. I was away for a few days and returned to see 250+ posts in this thread and over half of them were crap that isn't on topic, and a lot of it was just bickering about OC55 or how to spell a word.
> Before you say it, no I am not a mod. But I am an OCN member that follows this thread daily like many, many others. I would hate to see this thread locked because a few people can't stay on topic and keep the snide remarks and opinions to themselves.
> So how about you folks grow up a bit and learn to control yourselves? There is an off topic forum for a reason. Go there to complain about how you think someone is spoiled, or how they should be raising their children, or how to properly spell a word, or to hate on a country and it's people. This thread is about computer rooms, pictures of said rooms, and discussion of said pictures.


agreed, ban oc55 and problem solve lol


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> You're system looks unsafe in the air like that ahah, But is that the Orange Acer g24? Havent seen that monitor in a while.. kinda rare!


It's the case because of the two stands on the bottom but it won't slip off which is good.
And yeah that's the G24


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> agreed, ban oc55 and problem solve lol


Or maybe we should ban you.









Seriously though, stay on topic or I will have to lock down the thread, every other page a new off topic begins. Infractions will be given to those discussing off topic, I think we have been patient enough and have remined it quite a few times already, it's not even 24 hours since I last removed some off topic posts, come on guys...


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Really though... Just drop it already. It doesn't matter what OC55 has or doesn't have, it doesn't matter if he's spoiled or not, it doesn't matter how you spell a word, and it doesn't matter what country anyone here is from.
> 
> This is an awesome thread with some awesome set-ups in it, and seeing as how the mods have already removed posts and edited things, I'm sure this thread will end up locked if you folks can't stop arguing over crap that doesn't matter. I was away for a few days and returned to see 250+ posts in this thread and over half of them were crap that isn't on topic, and a lot of it was just bickering about OC55 or how to spell a word.
> 
> Before you say it, no I am not a mod. But I am an OCN member that follows this thread daily like many, many others. I would hate to see this thread locked because a few people can't stay on topic and keep the snide remarks and opinions to themselves.
> 
> So how about you folks grow up a bit and learn to control yourselves? There is an off topic forum for a reason. Go there to complain about how you think someone is spoiled, or how they should be raising their children, or how to properly spell a word, or to hate on a country and it's people. This thread is about computer rooms, pictures of said rooms, and discussion of said pictures.










wise words


----------



## kcuestag

Alright let's get this back on track, new picture of my room in Spain:



Most of the stuff there will be gone in June, as I am moving back here by then, all the good stuff is in my other house in Germany.

Oh, and I share the room with my brother until he moves out this summer, so all the stuff to the right of my computer is his.









Can't wait to bring all the good stuff (U2711, chair, bed...) here, love this house.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Alright let's get this back on track, new picture of my room in Spain:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the stuff there will be gone in June, as I am moving back here by then, all the good stuff is in my other house in Germany.
> Oh, and I share the room with my brother until he moves out this summer, so all the stuff to the right of my computer is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to bring all the good stuff (U2711, chair, bed...) here, love this house.


Wait so are you German or Spanish?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Alright let's get this back on track, new picture of my room in Spain:
> 
> Most of the stuff there will be gone in June, as I am moving back here by then, all the good stuff is in my other house in Germany.
> Oh, and I share the room with my brother until he moves out this summer, so all the stuff to the right of my computer is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to bring all the good stuff (U2711, chair, bed...) here, love this house.


GREEN! I could never be comfortable in a room that color. lol On the other hand, my office is all cheap wood panels, so I guess I have no room to talk. lol


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Here's just a crappy Pano of my room at College. Moving to a new house in a few weeks, I'm going to miss this place... so many good memories in 8 short months.


I know I say this every time you post your setup but nice! How are you liking the Vita as well? I've heard mixed things about them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.
> 
> So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.
> I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?
> Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup


Nice avatar







and nice setup! I love setups with receivers for some reason


----------



## Evenger14

So many nice rooms.







Can't wait until I get my 5.1 setup and my new monitors ordered.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Alright let's get this back on track, new picture of my room in Spain:
> 
> Most of the stuff there will be gone in June, as I am moving back here by then, all the good stuff is in my other house in Germany.
> Oh, and I share the room with my brother until he moves out this summer, so all the stuff to the right of my computer is his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to bring all the good stuff (U2711, chair, bed...) here, love this house.


Nvidia green FTMFW


----------



## Narokuu

Here is a recent pic of my setup/room, completely changing the room in the next few weeks, paint, LED lighting on my desk, and PC upgrades too. wednesday is H-100 120gig SSD and some brand new case fans, after that its time to paint this room, after that probably more PC parts xD


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Here is a recent pic of my setup/room, completely changing the room in the next few weeks, paint, LED lighting on my desk, and PC upgrades too. wednesday is H-100 120gig SSD and some brand new case fans, after that its time to paint this room, after that probably more PC parts xD


Priorities man! Skip the paint and buy moar hardware!


----------



## adam-c

who needs paint when you have desktop wallpapers


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Priorities man! Skip the paint and buy moar hardware!






NOO i have bought enough for now, my rig is 100% done after Wednesday, and i need a better room to enjoy this in, environment is 25% of gaming to me, and i have OCD. plus the wife always beats me in BF3 and other games even worse when i don't listen to her =P

well, i COULD use a new mouse and keyboard, but that's for another thread


----------



## adam-c

i think i see an ocn room painting guide in the near future


----------



## Narokuu

OMGEE..... i will DO EET, seriously i will, complete guide to making your gaming cave... sleek haha (patent pending)


----------



## Piderman

Well seeing as I will be updating the Main rig in the coming month I shall post my current cave at the moment.
As you can see the desk has just taken a beating









The monitors are a story in themselves I Took 3x LED BenQ's ripped the shroud off and mounted them on a custom stand. Turned out great and I lost the inch bezel on all the sides.


The other half is my Media PC/ Big TV gamer its that black thing behind the TV


Thanks for the views guys Have a good day, KCCO


----------



## adam-c

sweet set up Piderman, those monitors are sick!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Just my own humble work area..with well, work that I have.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Just my own humble work area..with well, work that I have.


First person I've seen on OCN with that case. Such a shame as its a super nice case. Nice set-up. A little too messy for my liking though


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> First person I've seen on OCN with that case. Such a shame as its a super nice case. Nice set-up. A little too messy for my liking though


Yeah I don't see very many people with the H2 and I love it. yeah...I sometimes try to keep my room clean so it's clean..sometimes, now is not one of those times.


----------



## lazorgunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> Just my own humble work area..with well, work that I have.


I like your beverage choice, but you're desk is too cluttered.


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> sweet set up Piderman, those monitors are sick!


Thank you.







I Just updated my rig now I will do the media PC to give you guys an idea of what is inside.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just updated my rig now I will do the media PC to give you guys an idea of what is inside.


How does that media center placement work? Isn't it a bit cramped to go to the stairs or is there something that is out of view like another door. Perhaps I'm just really fat...


----------



## OverClocker55

Night Shots of my Room:


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shots of my Room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did that sudden brightness come from? It looks like the brightness doubled from the first shot


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Where did that sudden brightness come from? It looks like the brightness doubled from the first shot


my leds have a brightness setting


----------



## adam-c

its just how his camera picked up the light im guessing


----------



## Remix65

the second shot was probably pointed at the keyboard so the camera increased the iso. the first shot hit the screen so it darkened the shot.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> the second shot was probably pointed at the keyboard so the camera increased the iso. the first shot hit the screen so it darkened the shot.


also I tweaked my led brighter but yes your prolly right


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> How does that media center placement work? Isn't it a bit cramped to go to the stairs or is there something that is out of view like another door. Perhaps I'm just really fat...


I have tried all the walls with this right now this is the current set up its a long room and the point of view for the photo is the door to my room so I am now out of ideas and just given up.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> Well seeing as I will be updating the Main rig in the coming month I shall post my current cave at the moment.
> As you can see the desk has just taken a beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the views guys Have a good day, KCCO


Great setup - love the stripped monitors. Chive on


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Night Shots of my Room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have I mentioned I'm jelly of your entire setup yet? Cause I am.


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Great setup - love the stripped monitors. Chive on


Thank You the monitors where a long weekend of work and learning really fast on how to weld.

On another topic I spotted the Top Gear Thread in your sig and had to join.


----------



## csm725

Not many people have the H2 since the R3 is miles better. TinyTomLogan made a video on YT that explains why.
I'll be posting good pics of my setup when I get my speakers (should be tomorrow after school).


----------



## thelamacmdr

Do you mean this video?





If so I remember watching that when I was first looking for a silent case and finding a bit too much of a bias in terms of his initial comment towards NZXT (but yes he does have points that are valid and make sense ). I wouldn't say the R3 is MILES better but it does have it's pros in areas the H2 has its cons but that works both ways here...I do wonder what the fractal would look like under here with the solid black look.


----------



## csm725

I will take good pics of my R3 when I feel like it


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> GREEN! I could never be comfortable in a room that color. lol On the other hand, my office is all cheap wood panels, so I guess I have no room to talk. lol


Any "non common" colour wall is good by me. I didn't get much/any say on the colour scheme in my house .. damn wives ... so I live in a cream/beige walled house with cream/beige coloured curtains, brown blinds, beige tiled floor, brown/grey carpets, off-white colour doors. Ceilings are white which is a different touch to my padded cell.







I need some colour in this place for sure.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Here's just a crappy Pano of my room at College. Moving to a new house in a few weeks, I'm going to miss this place... so many good memories in 8 short months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I say this every time you post your setup but nice! How are you liking the Vita as well? I've heard mixed things about them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.
> 
> So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.
> I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?
> Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nice setup! I love setups with receivers for some reason
Click to expand...

Thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> Well seeing as I will be updating the Main rig in the coming month I shall post my current cave at the moment.
> As you can see the desk has just taken a beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitors are a story in themselves I Took 3x LED BenQ's ripped the shroud off and mounted them on a custom stand. Turned out great and I lost the inch bezel on all the sides.
> 
> 
> The other half is my Media PC/ Big TV gamer its that black thing behind the TV
> 
> 
> Thanks for the views guys Have a good day, KCCO


Nice. I always like to see multiple monitor setups with minimal bezels. I'm not sure I'd like having multiple monitors that much if they had big bezels on, but it would depend how they were set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Not many people have the H2 since the R3 is miles better. TinyTomLogan made a video on YT that explains why.
> I'll be posting good pics of my setup when I get my speakers (should be tomorrow after school).


I don't like TTL but a lot of the stuff he says in that video seems right. Me personally, I'd definitely rather have the R3 but I'm sure there are a few things that would make you want to buy the H2 instead.


----------



## Bilie

Enjoy, let me know what u think.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Enjoy, let me know what u think.


Can we get more pictures of your Rig? Also a shot farther back?

Did you sleeve all your cables yourself?

That is a very sleek looking setup!

What model is that Samsung TV?

very sick bro


----------



## Bilie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Can we get more pictures of your Rig? Also a shot farther back?
> Did you sleeve all your cables yourself?
> That is a very sleek looking setup!
> What model is that Samsung TV?
> very sick bro


Thanks i maybe will post some more pictures today, its a samsung D6500.
i didnt sleeved my cables myself cause i didnt had time for it, they came from nzxt


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Not many people have the H2 since the R3 is miles better. TinyTomLogan made a video on YT that explains why.
> I'll be posting good pics of my setup when I get my speakers (should be tomorrow after school).


TinyTomLogan is my new TV lol! I watch nothing other than his videos!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> TinyTomLogan is my new TV lol! I watch nothing other than his videos!


He annoys me, but Linus annoys me much more.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Enjoy, let me know what u think.


Nice setup









Where do you watch the huge TV from though? I'm sure you couldn't possibly watch it sitting at your computer


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> He annoys me, but Linus annoys me much more.


Linus is alright. I think Logan is great. Would love to meet him sometime at an overclocking/computer games venue.


----------



## Bilie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you watch the huge TV from though? I'm sure you couldn't possibly watch it sitting at your computer


thanks, i watch it from my bed my desk is in front of it


----------



## dinocriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Enjoy, let me know what u think.


Very Cool Rig man. NZXT cables? I guess this was before Corsair made the sleeved cables for the AX series? Never the less, nice color scheme.


----------



## Bilie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinocriss*
> 
> Very Cool Rig man. NZXT cables? I guess this was before Corsair made the sleeved cables for the AX series? Never the less, nice color scheme.


thanks, no they dont sell the corsair kits in europe :S


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you watch the huge TV from though? I'm sure you couldn't possibly watch it sitting at your computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, i watch it from my bed my desk is in front of it
Click to expand...

Ah, sweet.


----------



## Pandora51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Enjoy, let me know what u think.


Really nice build. I like the contrast. Hope we can see some more pics


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Linus is alright. I think Logan is great. Would love to meet him sometime at an overclocking/computer games venue.


I like the both of them especially Linus for being Canadian







I agree about that R3 video being pretty biased. IMO I just think that the H2 looks better aesthetically.


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> Enjoy, let me know what u think.


Veryyyy nice build, but what ssd is that and how is it working for you? I love that it's red. It would go great with my red and black theme that I plan on building









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noobsrus

Hey guys!

check out my setup:

photos taken with iphone 4S and camera+ effects (spruce it up a bit)





LOL at ladies face



hope you guys like!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Veryyyy nice build, but what ssd is that and how is it working for you? I love that it's red. It would go great with my red and black theme that I plan on building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Corsair Force Series GT 120gb


----------



## adam-c

thats the corsair force gt


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I know I say this every time you post your setup but nice! How are you liking the Vita as well? I've heard mixed things about them.


Thanks!
















Uhmm, I'm loving it so far. But, I probably wouldn't be loving it as much if my friend didnt have one too. We play Capcom vs Marvel online into the hours of the night







I'm really looking forward to a good first person shooter (Such as COD or BF)


----------



## suave stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Veryyyy nice build, but what ssd is that and how is it working for you? I love that it's red. It would go great with my red and black theme that I plan on building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Corsair Force Series GT 120gb
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> thats the corsair force gt


Thanks guys I really appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> check out my setup:
> 
> photos taken with iphone 4S and camera+ effects (spruce it up a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at ladies face
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like!


i like


----------



## MoMann

Anybody here have a projector for anything?


----------



## Deep1923

did forget to post pics of my rig with too


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my old setup from Nov. 19, 2011. Changed alot. o.0


----------



## noobsrus

Thanks Deep1923!

OMG ur rig looks so sexy!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you watch the huge TV from though? I'm sure you couldn't possibly watch it sitting at your computer


i see the samsung d6500 comes in different sizes so it depends on the size. but regardless of the size his still needs a tilt.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Thanks Deep1923!
> OMG ur rig looks so sexy!










thx m8 !!


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> He annoys me, but Linus annoys me much more.


i think linus is cool


----------



## Narokuu

i am jealous of him, ill admit it, would love his job


----------



## Bilie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suave stats*
> 
> Veryyyy nice build, but what ssd is that and how is it working for you? I love that it's red. It would go great with my red and black theme that I plan on building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a corsair force GT 120gb


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Any "non common" colour wall is good by me. I didn't get much/any say on the colour scheme in my house .. damn wives ... so I live in a cream/beige walled house with cream/beige coloured curtains, brown blinds, beige tiled floor, brown/grey carpets, off-white colour doors. Ceilings are white which is a different touch to my padded cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some colour in this place for sure.


I hear that. I like bright colors, I just have an aversion to green in large quantities that I have no explanation for. lol


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nom nom nom, gotta love the noise blocker M12s


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too


Where did you get that fan??????????? And did you hand sleeve the motherboard power connections?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Where did you get that fan??????????? And did you hand sleeve the motherboard power connections?


They're available at amazon, here you go: http://www.amazon.com/Noiseblocker-NB-Multiframe-M12-P-120mmx25mm-Silent/dp/B001HU09E4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334469157&sr=8-2


----------



## Killer7

Gosh, it sure is amazing comparing the pictures from so so long ago with the pictures nowadays!


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I Have to admit those cables are just awesome!
I really need to work on getting me some...

I have a couple more pics of the insides of mine


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> I Have to admit those cables are just awesome!
> I really need to work on getting me some...
> I have a couple more pics of the insides of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy hard drives batman









We should try to keep on track with Computer *ROOM* pics guys. There's plenty of threads for posting pics of your rig


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Holy hard drives batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should try to keep on track with Computer *ROOM* pics guys. There's plenty of threads for posting pics of your rig


Ahh yes well I apologize now







but thanks on the HDD Slight paranoia on my end you could say


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> Ahh yes well I apologize now:doh: but thanks on the HDD Slight paranoia on my end you could say


I'll never understand how people can possibly use so much space







I personally have never filled a 1tb hard drive


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Piderman*
> 
> Ahh yes well I apologize now:doh: but thanks on the HDD Slight paranoia on my end you could say
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand how people can possibly use so much space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have never filled a 1tb hard drive
Click to expand...

Do you not watch TV or something? No movies or music either? I'll never understand how people that have HD screens can stand to watch SD content. Even uncompressed music alone takes up a ton of space.

One season of Firefly at 1080p is 60gigs. I have TBs of movies, music, and TV, that is all that low 'Standard Def'. Multply that by 6 to make it all HD. That is why I need ~ 10 TB of storage. Then add in the backups....


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Do you not watch TV or something? No movies or music either? I'll never understand how people that have HD screens can stand to watch SD content. Even uncompressed music alone takes up a ton of space.
> One season of Firefly at 1080p is 60gigs. I have TBs of movies, music, and TV, that is all that low 'Standard Def'. Multply that by 6 to make it all HD. That is why I need ~ 10 TB of storage. Then add in the backups....


I watch TV on my TV with a cable box... I guess for people who watch all their TV and movies on their computer, that much space is needed.


----------



## Piderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I watch TV on my TV with a cable box... I guess for people who watch all their TV and movies on their computer, that much space is needed.


Ya I mean With all the media I have gained over the last few years the Storage has now filled the Phantom and this is not just for me I have 3 room mates who stream all over the house.


----------



## Ferling Design




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. Where'd you get the desk? Is that a car audio setup?

BTW you should use the RigBuilder to input the specs of your rig then show them in your signature so people can help you quicker needed or just for curious buggers like me


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too


Extremely clean.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks good. Where'd you get the desk? Is that a car audio setup?
> BTW you should use the RigBuilder to input the specs of your rig then show them in your signature so people can help you quicker needed or just for curious buggers like me


I believe i did use the rig builder but just need to link it in my sig, but there is some cool material already in my sig if you wanna check it out ;]

Yes that's car audio, cheaper than buying a receiver and takes up less space.


----------



## Narokuu

Heya ferling! im from Pa too! haha sorry off topic


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> I believe i did use the rig builder but just need to link it in my sig, but there is some cool material already in my sig if you wanna check it out ;]
> Yes that's car audio, cheaper than buying a receiver and takes up less space.


There you go, it's working now. Just read through your build log and it's looking great. Hard to believe how different it looks from the unsleeved PSU to the sleeved one









Not a bad idea. You should make a nice housing for the power supply and the deck


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Heya ferling! im from Pa too! haha sorry off topic


HEY! no worries, Pa is such a boring state unless you go to philly. Im in the city of reading. wbu?


----------



## Narokuu

Bradford, home of the zippo! haha been here 23 miserable years


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Not a bad idea. You should make a nice housing for the power supply and the deck


i was thinking the same thing









i just bought those speakers from work today and the head unit and psu was just sitting in my garage lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> HEY! no worries, Pa is such a boring state unless you go to philly. Im in the city of reading. wbu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Bradford, home of the zippo! haha been here 23 miserable years


South Philly represent!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too


That is a sexy, sexy rig right there... Is that the CM V6?

I want to upgrade my mobo to something red and black, but don't have the cash for it. The Black and blue I have now looks nice, but I LOVE me some black and red. I also want to switch to Intel as well since I've only run AMD setups I want to try it out, but again, can't afford it.


----------



## Alatar

Took some better pics of my room/rig than last time


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That is a sexy, sexy rig right there... Is that the CM V6?
> I want to upgrade my mobo to something red and black, but don't have the cash for it. The Black and blue I have now looks nice, but I LOVE me some black and red. I also want to switch to Intel as well since I've only run AMD setups I want to try it out, but again, can't afford it.


Nope, http://www.techpowerup.com/148082/Prolimatech-Intros-Megahalems-Black-Series-CPU-Heatsink.html or it could also be the Mega Shadow.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Can you post some temps at full load and rate the noise?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Nope, http://www.techpowerup.com/148082/Prolimatech-Intros-Megahalems-Black-Series-CPU-Heatsink.html or it could also be the Mega Shadow.


Thank you sir. Been a while since I was looking at cooling stuff.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Where did you get that fan??????????? And did you hand sleeve the motherboard power connections?


hello there thanks again to all for your positive feedbacks! makes me proud. i live in europe and am not able to read your posts. Because i am sleeping.^^

i bought the sleeves at amazon. they are from nzxt.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> I believe i did use the rig builder but just need to link it in my sig, but there is some cool material already in my sig if you wanna check it out ;]
> Yes that's car audio, cheaper than buying a receiver and takes up less space.


IF you use car cd player and no receiver dont you need an AMP for power?

My wifes little brother has his old box in his room with the AMP mounted on the back from his old 4runner and it sounds really good in his basement room!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Can you post some temps at full load and rate the noise?


Full load temps in prime95/[email protected] while running 5GHz+/1.5v+ are around 20C on the hottest core. Might be a bad mount. Stuff like BF3 can be played completely sub-zero.

Noise wise it's kind of hard to say, I mean it's not like your normal fans etc, it's more like a humming. Still not as loud as your normal GPU with full fan speed though and definitely not loud enough to be heard through headphones while gaming etc.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

That phase change box is wicked. Would love for those to be a bit cheaper...


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> IF you use car cd player and no receiver dont you need an AMP for power?
> My wifes little brother has his old box in his room with the AMP mounted on the back from his old 4runner and it sounds really good in his basement room!


Technically you don't need an amp for my setup because the cars head unit already is amped for 250 watts...the speakers im using are just 3 way shelf speakers(2 tweeters and one 8' sub) that require 70watts to power at max so together both my shelf speakers take up 140watts. What is left on my headunit which would be 250w - 140w = 110watts than i would need an amp if i added a sub or more speakers that need more than 110watts. Just like a computers psu its best to get something with more than enough wattage because the speakers will only draw what they need just don't turn up your gain up to high. Do though keep in mind that there is no standard rating for wattage. So be careful when purchasing audio equipment some company's will "lie" about there equipment, always go to someone you trust and purchase from name brands you have only heard of.


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> did forget to post pics of my rig with too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where is your front audio wire if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## blasphemy

my setup RIGHT NOW... i change it alot
poor quality, phone pic


----------



## BradleyW

Does that corner get in the way?


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does that corner get in the way?


never its really useful, when im lazy and wanna eat on the computer.. ha thats whats its for my plate of food.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does that corner get in the way?
> 
> 
> 
> never its really useful, when im lazy and wanna eat on the computer.. ha thats whats its for my plate of food.
Click to expand...

I only ever drink near the PC lol. Never had anything cooked by it at least. Anyway the setup is cool and i like the case!


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I only ever drink near the PC lol. Never had anything cooked by it at least. Anyway the setup is cool and i like the case!


ha i guess im lazy and sloppy haha.. But i like to eat at my desk and watch movie or play some games.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> ha i guess im lazy and sloppy haha.. But i like to eat at my desk and watch movie or play some games.


I remember scoffing my dinner down between a call of duty round. I then felt sick. I held it in till the end of the round. Turned to my side and then.....blah! Then i waited for the 3rd round so i could clean it up, muahaha!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> my setup RIGHT NOW... i change it alot
> poor quality, phone pic


Nice Desk.. I got mine for $50!

The pull out to extend the desk has numerous purposes. My wife loves it when she is doing homework and I love it when I am working on projects at home for work!


----------



## kemsoff

Heres mine, sorry dont have a good camera. Just the cell phone


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kemsoff*
> 
> Heres mine, sorry dont have a good camera. Just the cell phone


always loved that case, Dope case!


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Nice Desk.. I got mine for $50!
> The pull out to extend the desk has numerous purposes. My wife loves it when she is doing homework and I love it when I am working on projects at home for work!


its awesome!


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> always loved that case, Dope case!


Thanks, just got it a couple of days ago and so far I can say its the best case I have ever had the pleasure of owning.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi!!!!.... I´m newbie in this forum;

I want to post some pics of my "cacharros"... I have a Sony VAIO Z1 13.3" WITH RAID SSD Too ;-P

The game machine is:

*2500k, Corsair graphite, ws revolution, quad sli 590, surround benq 24", IBM model M, Steelseries Sensei, G13, X-fi hd usb, Sennheiser 380pro, razer megasoma, 16GB 2133, Crucial m4 128Gb, Thermaltake Toughpower XT 1475W, rehobus scythe...*

I hope you enjoy it, and sorry for my english and for the guality of pics (telephone)




























More in the "spoiler"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























































































































Thank you, regards....


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some New updates for April ...


Vestax midi controller...?


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi!!!!.... I´m newbie in this forum;
> I want to post some pics of my "cacharros"... I have a Sony VAIO Z1 13.3" WITH RAID SSD Too ;-P
> The game machine is:
> *2500k, Corsair graphite, ws revolution, quad sli 590, surround benq 24", IBM model M, Steelseries Sensei, G13, X-fi hd usb, Sennheiser 380pro, razer megasoma, 16GB 2133, Crucial m4 128Gb, Thermaltake Toughpower XT 1475W, rehobus scythe...*
> I hope you enjoy it, and sorry for my english and for the guality of pics (telephone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the "spoiler"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, regards....


really cool setup man... But that keyboard! ha i havent seen that keyboard in yearss.


----------



## Jabba1977

The keyboard is from IBM´s 1987...and is the best keyboard that I probe...

Logitech G19, TT Sports, Razer Blackwidow ultimate.

THE IBM IS FOR FAR THE BEST MECANICAL KEYBOARD!!!!!....


----------



## gtsteviiee

I got extremely lazy and.......... This happened.


My bed could roll around and so, I rolled it all the way to my desk. Surprised that it was the same height as my desk.


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> The keyboard is from IBM´s 1987...and is the best keyboard that I probe...
> Logitech G19, TT Sports, Razer Blackwidow ultimate.
> THE IBM IS FOR FAR THE BEST MECANICAL KEYBOARD!!!!!....


I think you have the Oldest Mechanical Keyboard on OCN ha, nice!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> I think you have the Oldest Mechanical Keyboard on OCN ha, nice!


Ahem


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Ahem


hahahaa... wow now the model m


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I guess I just don't get the obsession with mech keyboards... I have both, use both daily, and don't seem to prefer one over the other really. The mech's are really loud, and the new mech's are WAY too expensive for no real reason other than demand.

I use my Razer Lycosa the most, as it's on my main rig, and I'm starting to severely dislike it due to several problems it keeps having.


----------



## farmdve

@gtsteviiee

Then I am more lazy


----------



## Jabba1977

My model M is for 1987 in Spanish layout, it´s a special / limited edition...has like small wires in the numeric keypad and below keys like the spacebar. I rescued it from a school, and painted and restored. It works like the first day!.


----------



## outtamymind

just moved again so once i get everything setup and organized i'll post my current computer room


----------



## Detroitsoldier

I've had/used the '87, '88, and '91 Model M's. I'm not a big fan of the buckle springs used on them and I actually prefer rubber domes over it. I actually prefer rubber domes over a lot of mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibbiness*
> 
> Where is your front audio wire if you don't mind me asking.


dont need it


----------



## bxrdj

I love that thing, been using it for years


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Nebacanezer

^ Has anything changed from the last 5 posts you made about your room? I like the set up but you gotta do something about those wires coming from the back of your rig. It looks like a rat's nest back there bro.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> ^ Has anything changed from the last 5 posts you made about your room? I like the set up but you gotta do something about those wires coming from the back of your rig. It looks like a rat's nest back there bro.


moved rooms. got a laptop. returned my 580. got a lava lamp. and bought gta iv


----------



## Cord78

Here is my little desk area. Forgive me for all the loose wires under the desk... some are cable, some are speakers. Just haven't gotten around to cleaning them up yet. I will do it eventually.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:


3x 46" monitors, at that distance?








Sorry, but this is insane..


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> 3x 46" monitors, at that distance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this is insane..


This. That's only a tad farther than I sit from my single 23"


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cord78*
> 
> Here is my little desk area. Forgive me for all the loose wires under the desk... some are cable, some are speakers. Just haven't gotten around to cleaning them up yet. I will do it eventually.


May I ask what you are using as your computer stand?

Is it this by any chance? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496/


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This. That's only a tad farther than I sit from my single 23"


ha and it looks like hes trying to sit as far back as he can.. that would strain my eyes for sure, damn


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> [noVIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Why did you move out of that awesome room?


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:


pretty awesome foreveralone setup!

But it must hurt you're eyes somehow... lol


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> pretty awesome foreveralone setup!
> But it must hurt you're eyes somehow... lol


I am guessing my eyes would be <_> after 20 min lol. love the idea though, slick setup


----------



## ajslay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> pretty awesome foreveralone setup!
> But it must hurt you're eyes somehow... lol


that setup is so epic tho lol








i would totally do this if i was sitting a few feet back


----------



## The Builder

Not if the support strips under it are screwed into the studs. Drill some holes behind where the strip is untill you find one, they are 18" apart on certer, 1.5" wide.


----------



## The Builder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ^ Oversized Mousepad FTW!!! Nice setup matty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've shown my setup almost exactly like this recently (not sure I've posted a pic with the mech keyboard) and it's not a very good picture, but I need some advice.
> 
> So, right now my desk is a sheet of MDF and it's not using legs - just baton on the walls. It's sturdy, but for many reasons I want to have a rectangular desk so that I would sit facing into the alcove.
> I'd rather not use MDF again though, so my question is - would I need proper legs if I were to buy something heavier, like solid wood?
> Oh, I forgot to say, Deep1923, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I depends on how much weight the material you use for the desktop. I would recommend that you use legs because too much weight will be distributed away from the wall and wood screws can only hold so much weight.
> 
> The good news is you would only need 2 legs and then still mount to the wall like you have been doing.
> 
> good luck!
Click to expand...

Not if the support strips under it are screwed into the studs. Drill some holes behind where the strip is untill you find one, they are 18" apart on certer, 1.5" wide.


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Builder*
> 
> Not if the support strips under it are screwed into the studs. Drill some holes behind where the strip is untill you find one, they are 18" apart on certer, 1.5" wide.


Distance between studs varries by what building codes were in place for the area at time of construction. Most here are 16". Best to use a studfinder or knock on the wall and listen for the tone change.


----------



## randomnerd865

Where can I find one of those mouse wire holders.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Distance between studs varries by what building codes were in place for the area at time of construction. Most here are 16". Best to use a studfinder or knock on the wall and listen for the tone change.


this
16" centers here in ohio


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Where can I find one of those mouse wire holders.


you can get something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Bungee-Management-System-RZ30-00610100-R3M1/dp/B005C31I2E


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> you can get something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Bungee-Management-System-RZ30-00610100-R3M1/dp/B005C31I2E


Or you can use a $0.25 (est) Command Hook fixed to the desk. Works well for me.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> you can get something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Bungee-Management-System-RZ30-00610100-R3M1/dp/B005C31I2E
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can use a $0.25 (est) Command Hook fixed to the desk. Works well for me.
Click to expand...

pics? "D


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Or you can use a $0.25 (est) Command Hook fixed to the desk. Works well for me.


I would go for a .25 cents hook over giving money to RAZER..


----------



## Ghooble

Or you can use a free Tac+Paperclip.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Cordless mice FTW!

Nah, I love cordless mice, but it's a pain swapping batteries in the middle of a Tribes match.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Cordless mice FTW!
> 
> Nah, I love cordless mice, but it's a pain swapping batteries in the middle of a Tribes match.


----------



## staryoshi

I now have a wireless headset and I love it. Frees up space, removes one cable, and works awesomely. I'm free!


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Tv Dinner trays ftw!
> 
> Not my actual desk, lol only use this for LAN partys


LOve this setup!!! Awesome bro!!!!


----------



## Cord78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> May I ask what you are using as your computer stand?
> Is it this by any chance? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496/


Yep... that is it exactly


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> What is that game she is playing? I've been trying to find my daughter a new game.
> 
> 
> 
> Wizards 101.
> 
> My computer BOOTH at work:
Click to expand...

You need a gaming mouse at work? And they pay you to watch movies???


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> You need a gaming mouse at work? And they pay you to watch movies???


Sounds like my job. Also includes playing Minecraft and tinkering with my work computer.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> You need a gaming mouse at work? And they pay you to watch movies???


I use a Logitech G7 at work.. It depends on the job, but lots of places don't micro manage your time.


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I use a Logitech G7 at work.. It depends on the job, but lots of places don't micro manage your time.


I'd quit if my work tried that..


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Here's mine!


I take it you're an audiophile? If so, what's with the cheap receiver??


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> I'd quit if my work tried that..


Try what??


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Try what??


Micro-Managing time.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Micro-Managing time.


I guess he was just talking in general, because at first glance I thought he was replying to my saying most places DONT micro manage your time..

I couldnt handle working for a company that wanted to track my internet usage or what I was doing in 15min increments. I have a buddy who works for a big 4 accouting firm and that is what he deals with!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I guess he was just talking in general, because at first glance I thought he was replying to my saying most places DONT micro manage your time..
> I couldnt handle working for a company that wanted to track my internet usage or what I was doing in 15min increments. I have a buddy who works for a big 4 accouting firm and that is what he deals with!


Up until 2 months ago I worked in a call center and our time tracker was broken down into 5 minute inciments (i.e. lunch may be at 12:05) and we were expected to adhere to our schedules to the minute...I hated it! Now I'm in a position with the same company (in the IT department) where I don't even clock in. Heck, I'm writing this at work!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I guess he was just talking in general, because at first glance I thought he was replying to my saying most places DONT micro manage your time..
> I couldnt handle working for a company that wanted to track my internet usage or what I was doing in 15min increments. I have a buddy who works for a big 4 accouting firm and that is what he deals with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up until 2 months ago I worked in a call center and our time tracker was broken down into 5 minute inciments (i.e. lunch may be at 12:05) and we were expected to adhere to our schedules to the minute...I hated it! Now I'm in a position with the same company (in the IT department) where I don't even clock in. Heck, I'm writing this at work!
Click to expand...

Same here, my last job, every hour had to be accounted for towards a certain engineering project. Now I just put in 8 hours a day and submit a weekly report of which projects I worked on and "approximately" how many hours I put on each.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Up until 2 months ago I worked in a call center and our time tracker was broken down into 5 minute inciments (i.e. lunch may be at 12:05) and we were expected to adhere to our schedules to the minute...I hated it! Now I'm in a position with the same company (in the IT department) where I don't even clock in. Heck, I'm writing this at work!


I hear ya there. I currently work for a Healthcare company and we have two locations, one of which is the call center/customer service center and mother of god their time is micromanagered to the minute. Its terrible, if they go to the bathroom too long they get yelled at.....I work in the IT branch of the company and we can do whatever we want as long as the work is done. We work very very hard and complete what needs to be done and when there is nothing to do my manager even told me to bring something to do, which includes movies and such. We use to be able to bring laptops and game but then a bunch of morons were caught plugging a wireless router into the MAIN NETWORK so they could play WOW....needles to say they were fired but since then we havent been allowed to game. Tablets, phones, e-readers, and books are all allowed and at night its pretty much a free for all....god i love my job


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> I hear ya there. I currently work for a Healthcare company and we have two locations, one of which is the call center/customer service center and mother of god their time is micromanagered to the minute. Its terrible, if they go to the bathroom too long they get yelled at.....I work in the IT branch of the company and we can do whatever we want as long as the work is done. We work very very hard and complete what needs to be done and when there is nothing to do my manager even told me to bring something to do, which includes movies and such. We use to be able to bring laptops and game but then a bunch of morons were caught plugging a wireless router into the MAIN NETWORK so they could play WOW....needles to say they were fired but since then we havent been allowed to game. Tablets, phones, e-readers, and books are all allowed and at night its pretty much a free for all....god i love my job


Yeah, I keep a bunch of movies on my iPhone and I watch movies while I'm working. I do work, I just like to have a movie up while I'm working. I have a stand for my phone in front of my monitor and keep my headphones on. As long as my work gets done, no one cares what I do.


----------



## sinnerg

I think this is about to head off topic again.

You guys will hate me ... my current job required me to develop software to effectively micro-manage people. In a call centre schedule adherence is critical, time on calls in critical, etc. I don't get micro-managed. I'd leave if that happened. I could never do the work of the people my software tracks.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> I think this is about to head off topic again.
> You guys will hate me ... my current job required me to develop software to effectively micro-manage people. In a call centre schedule adherence is critical, time on calls in critical, etc. I don't get micro-managed. I'd leave if that happened. I could never do the work of the people my software tracks.


Wasn't called IEX was it? I hated that software when I was in the call center...But yeah, off topic {looks for new pics of his CIC, finds none, moves on}...


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I keep a bunch of movies on my iPhone and I watch movies while I'm working. I do work, I just like to have a movie up while I'm working. I have a stand for my phone in front of my monitor and keep my headphones on. As long as my work gets done, no one cares what I do.


I do that too, every day. My boss doesn't care because I produce results that so far everyone who has seen them has loved








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> I think this is about to head off topic again.
> You guys will hate me ... my current job required me to develop software to effectively micro-manage people. In a call centre schedule adherence is critical, time on calls in critical, etc. I don't get micro-managed. I'd leave if that happened. I could never do the work of the people my software tracks.


I used to work in a position (7 years at 2 different companies) that required me to micro-manage others using software that is exactly like you describe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wasn't called IEX was it? I hated that software when I was in the call center...But yeah, off topic {looks for new pics of his CIC, finds none, moves on}...


Worked with that one, also one from Aspect.

Ok, on topic... look, pics!










Good lord my mouse pad looks dusty...


----------



## YanYan001

with my new chair Pro Quantum Mesh. I'm ready for summer


----------



## raptorxrx

^Hey! My headphones. Again.
I like your setup.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Worked with that one, also one from Aspect.


Aspect is my reference database







Avaya is my main real world data source, along with other inputs. No SDKs 'cos we're "cheap", everything had to be reverse engineered. Nightmare.

By the way, on your setup you have your PC in a cabinet. You run that with the door closed?

Nice framed foot prints. I want to get one of my 23 month old son sometime, but it'd go missing in my PC/storage room. The wife thought it fit to surround me with drying laundry again this evening.


----------



## BradleyW

Got some nice rooms here!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dc/dc23c5f2_IMG_1342.jpeg
room updated next addition is 2 green 120mm fans


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dc/dc23c5f2_IMG_1342.jpeg
> room updated next addition is 2 green 120mm fans


What chair do you have? looks comfy and very sleek..

I could never do a white chair tho! my 2yr old would wreck that chick..


----------



## SS_Patrick

I need to do a picture of the whole room but that requires cleaning it.

So for now you get the updated keyboard and new mic


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> I need to do a picture of the whole room but that requires cleaning it.
> 
> So for now you get the updated keyboard and new mic


KLAYPEX!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Aspect is my reference database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avaya is my main real world data source, along with other inputs. No SDKs 'cos we're "cheap", everything had to be reverse engineered. Nightmare.
> By the way, on your setup you have your PC in a cabinet. You run that with the door closed?
> Nice framed foot prints. I want to get one of my 23 month old son sometime, but it'd go missing in my PC/storage room. The wife thought it fit to surround me with drying laundry again this evening.


Used Avaya as well. My days now are spent buried in SQL.

I like the footprints too. Father's Day gift in 2010. I don't like the holiday much (bad history), but my wife always seems to find ways to make me smile.

For the cabinet, no. I'd never run the computer with it closed, even if it did fit







. It sticks out because the genius that designed this desk for Staples doesn't seem to think that a mid tower case is as deep as mine is. It gets hot enough in there with it open. My future desk (building it, in the planning/wood buying stage now) will not have a cabinet like this at all. I'm debating between something more open, close to the floor and a custom cabinet with the PC built inside.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: right click, view image (full resolution view)


What receiver is that with the numerous blue LEDs??


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> What receiver is that with the numerous blue LEDs??


It's a Pyle. Not a brand I'd recommend.

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PD1000A-AM-Receiver/dp/B001NJW712/


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> It's a Pyle. Not a brand I'd recommend.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PD1000A-AM-Receiver/dp/B001NJW712/


Nonsense! The more lights it has, the better the audio equipment sounds. It's science and everyone knows this.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD*
> 
> with my new chair Pro Quantum Mesh. I'm ready for summer


That a Cintiq in the corner?


----------



## UrbanAssault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Nonsense! The more lights it has, the better the audio equipment sounds. It's science and everyone knows this.


Agreed the more LEDs the better.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> It's a Pyle. Not a brand I'd recommend.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PD1000A-AM-Receiver/dp/B001NJW712/


Very, very true!

I've never used any of the home audio stuff, but their car audio is utter crap. I'd assume the home audio is the same quality.... Or lack of it.


----------



## Fortunex

I prefer red LEDs, gives music a bit of a warmer sound, blue is too analytical and distant sounding to me.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I prefer red LEDs, gives music a bit of a warmer sound, blue is too analytical and distant sounding to me.


I have this weird obsession with blue, like under my desk:



That's an old pic, here is with my new monitors:



Will be ordering a 3rd tomorrow I believe, along with a display port to HDMI so I can actually have three active at a time







.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> You need a gaming mouse at work? And they pay you to watch movies???


It was the one that I got with my first laptop for work. Been going strong for 6 years now!







They pay me to stay awake, and ensure the garage runs smoothly, and that if a problem arises, I'm there to remedy the situation. There is some down time, but that's part of 3rd shift.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I have this weird obsession with blue, like under my desk:
> 
> That's an old pic, here is with my new monitors:
> 
> Will be ordering a 3rd tomorrow I believe, along with a display port to HDMI so I can actually have three active at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks kind of nice. The blue LED obsession will pass eventually. I've been there. Slowly weening myself off of blue LEDs. It's tough, but I remind myself everyday, that *I* am in control, not the blue LEDs.

Oh, and just to share my 'computer room' as is:


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What chair do you have? looks comfy and very sleek..
> I could never do a white chair tho! my 2yr old would wreck that chick..


lol i have no clue just got it off ebay $80 and thank you


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It was the one that I got with my first laptop for work. Been going strong for 6 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pay me to stay awake, and ensure the garage runs smoothly, and that if a problem arises, I'm there to remedy the situation. There is some down time, but that's part of 3rd shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of nice. The blue LED obsession will pass eventually. I've been there. Slowly weening myself off of blue LEDs. It's tough, but I remind myself everyday, that *I* am in control, not the blue LEDs.
> Oh, and just to share my 'computer room' as is:
> _*snips*_


Well I'm just a young'en, so I've an excuse.







Also those were cellphone pictures, so not the best quality. And I haven't gotten my cable management redone, not worth doing if I'm just going to get another LED to replace the center LCD. I fee like I'm going to bust the LEDs, they're so thin and light. Never had one before.







Hopefully I'll get all that sorted out so I can do some EYEfinity gaming. I find my huge desk to be lacking in space though.









EDIT: You have an awesome setup, Demented!


----------



## Narokuu

NZXT Switch 810







ME WANT


----------



## Boyd

Slick ..


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Here is a pick of my bedroom setup. I dont game on this system, it's used purely for video encoding and storage. I have a Toshiba i7 laptop for everyday stuff. I use a Logitech wireless k/b and mouse while sitting on my bed, which is were this photo was taken from.

Since this pic was taken I have changed the Sony hifi system for a much better Jamo 5.1 setup, and a better Onkyo amp. And the LG DVD Recorder on the bottom got ditched for a Samsung 3D Wi-fi Bluray player.

It is kinda overkill for a bedroom, but when I get my own place it should be sweet in a dedicated media room.


----------



## semajha

Still need to get rid of this ikea table.

















I gotta start hanging up some shelves or posters. My walls are plain and boring.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> That a Cintiq in the corner?


You sir are correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It looks kind of nice. The blue LED obsession will pass eventually. I've been there. Slowly weening myself off of blue LEDs. It's tough, but I remind myself everyday, that *I* am in control, not the blue LEDs.


I went crazy with blue lights aswell, but when my ccfl started humming and my eyes started hurting from all the blue I ripped them all off and went with a singular 4000k flourescent light a bit on the warm side which tends to help alleviate eye strain and glare. Add to that is the program F.lux which warms up the color of your screen without you messing with the manual custom settings you have on the actual display. Works great when working long hours a day. Less headache i notice aswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Oh, and just to share my 'computer room' as is:


heheh Luxura sidley chair with added padding(pillow)







. Bought a carex memory foam just for that chair when it started to feel like i was sitting on a piece of wood. Then replaced it with a pro quantum mesh chair.


----------



## axipher

Easiest way to keep yourself from getting obsesses with blue LED's or getting tired of them is to do up other systems with different colors.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Easiest way to keep yourself from getting obsesses with blue LED's or getting tired of them is to do up other systems with different colors.


yellow and green leds o.0


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Bleh.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

that looks sooo uncomfortable...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It was the one that I got with my first laptop for work. Been going strong for 6 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pay me to stay awake, and ensure the garage runs smoothly, and that if a problem arises, I'm there to remedy the situation. There is some down time, but that's part of 3rd shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks kind of nice. The blue LED obsession will pass eventually. I've been there. Slowly weening myself off of blue LEDs. It's tough, but I remind myself everyday, that *I* am in control, not the blue LEDs.


Agreed. My first rigs that I build rocked UV and blue led all over the inside and on the fans. My current build has no leds except on the fan controller and mobo. I don't really care if people go "ooo that's cool" when they come over or at lans. I'd rather no one notice the behemoth in the corner so I don't have to explain anything. Kinda finished showing off builds since there's a 99.99% chance someone is going to talk crap even tho they don't have the benches or build quality to back it up. From the last lan I went to I noticed that kids loved flashiness while the "adults" loved unique and quality built rigs.


----------



## WLL77

Wow, some truly impressive rooms. Here is my humble room.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Wow, some truly impressive rooms. Here is my humble room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it a lot, clean and has a more...open feel? I don't know how to explain it but it doesn't look as business like? I have no idea what I'm saying anymore but the two computers 1 monitor thing does bother me along with the proximity of washing/drying machines O_O


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Wow, some truly impressive rooms. Here is my humble room.


Huge room and Tiny desk?? I would rock a fullsized Command Center with that room!


----------



## semajha

I'm really loving the look of your room, WLL77. Those windows are nice.


----------



## Gunfire

That's a nice room WLL77, a lot of natural light in there


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Huge room and Tiny desk?? I would rock a fullsized Command Center with that room!


Hah, I was lucky my GF let me have this space. She wanted to put my stuff in the garage, and the garage is not pretty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I'm really loving the look of your room, WLL77. Those windows are nice.


Thanks,
The windows provide for a nice view, however it is starting to get hot. I am curious how this will affect my temps over the summer.


----------



## Robilar

Natural light is a killer... I have a window right beside my desk that drives me nuts in the early morning.

3M makes a tinting applique you can buy from Home Depot (it isn't cheap though). Mind you, your better half would probably have kittens if you started tinting windows randomly.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Natural light is a killer... I have a window right beside my desk that drives me nuts in the early morning.
> 3M makes a tinting applique you can buy from Home Depot (it isn't cheap though). Mind you, your better half would probably have kittens if you started tinting windows randomly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title


Ahha, that is soo true. I tried for curtains, but she was not having it.
That is a really nice and clean setup you got there.


----------



## Evenger14

Women,









I wouldn't be able to do it, I mean have someone (anyone, not just a wife or girlfriend) control my space. All I'd need is one room and they could do whatever they wanted to with the rest of the entire house.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Women,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be able to do it, I mean have someone (anyone, not just a wife or girlfriend) control my space. All I'd need is one room and they could do whatever they wanted to with the rest of the entire house.


I assume you aren't married









Just wait...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Women,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be able to do it, I mean have someone (anyone, not just a wife or girlfriend) control my space. All I'd need is one room and they could do whatever they wanted to with the rest of the entire house.


Good luck with that bro.. I have been married 7yrs and trust me she is Commander and Chief..


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I assume you aren't married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait...


Nope, and I doubt I would understand. I'm still only 16 so never had to share a house with a wife/girlfriend. I have basically the entire basement to myself though.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nope, and I doubt I would understand. I'm still only 16 so never had to share a house with a wife/girlfriend. I have basically the entire basement to myself though.


Ahh, to be young again.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Good luck with that bro.. I have been married 7yrs and trust me she is Commander and Chief..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Ahh, to be young again.


Maybe it's just me and my teen years, but I find I don't go well with authority. (Authority - John Mellencamp comes to mind.







)

But seriously, I don't get why she wouldn't let you get curtains for the windows? Sorry for taking us off topic.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Maybe it's just me and my teen years, but I find I don't go well with authority. (Authority - John Mellencamp comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But seriously, I don't get why she wouldn't let you get curtains for the windows? Sorry for taking us off topic.


It isn't about curtains, windows, or rooms. It is a much deeper issue.. I promise you will understand one day, but dont rush to find out!









Also, If you saw what my wife looks like you would be total okay with her being in control


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It isn't about curtains, windows, or rooms. It is a much deeper issue.. I promise you will understand one day, but don't rush to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, If you saw what my wife looks like you would be total okay with her being in control


Yeah, wouldn't mind getting me a girlfriend now that I have a car, but I don't wanna be settling down with just anybody.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I got lucky with my lady, we dated for 6 months before we moved in together (long story) and we do pretty well with compromise. I live with her and a female roommate right now, all of us love video games, music and movies. And share a lot of the same tastes in all of it. So we don't have much trouble coming to a decision on decor. All of us hate flower print anything, so that works out.

My office is MY OFFICE. And they both know that. I willingly took the smallest room in the house for my office for good reasons. 1. They can't store crap in here if it's full of my stuff, and it is. 2. My stuff overflows this room on purpose.... Towers in the living room, tool boxes in our bedroom, hall closet full of random parts and tools, shed full of CRT's and towers. When our lease is up in a year and we move to a new place, they will insist I take a larger room than the one I have to avoid my stuff being all over.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I got lucky with my lady, we dated for 6 months before we moved in together (long story) and we do pretty well with compromise. I live with her and a female roommate right now, all of us love video games, music and movies. And share a lot of the same tastes in all of it. So we don't have much trouble coming to a decision on decor. All of us hate flower print anything, so that works out.
> My office is MY OFFICE. And they both know that. I willingly took the smallest room in the house for my office for good reasons. 1. They can't store crap in here if it's full of my stuff, and it is. 2. My stuff overflows this room on purpose.... Towers in the living room, tool boxes in our bedroom, hall closet full of random parts and tools, shed full of CRT's and towers. When our lease is up in a year and we move to a new place, they will insist I take a larger room than the one I have to avoid my stuff being all over.


I see what you did there


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I got lucky with my lady, we dated for 6 months before we moved in together (long story) and we do pretty well with compromise. I live with her and a female roommate right now, all of us love video games, music and movies. And share a lot of the same tastes in all of it. So we don't have much trouble coming to a decision on decor. All of us hate flower print anything, so that works out.
> My office is MY OFFICE. And they both know that. I willingly took the smallest room in the house for my office for good reasons. 1. They can't store crap in here if it's full of my stuff, and it is. 2. My stuff overflows this room on purpose.... Towers in the living room, tool boxes in our bedroom, hall closet full of random parts and tools, shed full of CRT's and towers. When our lease is up in a year and we move to a new place, they will insist I take a larger room than the one I have to avoid my stuff being all over.


You, sir, are a genius!







I hate having a bunch of CRTs. Nothing you can do with them really if you already have monitors.

Which reminds me, I just ordered a Display Port to DVI adapter and it'll be here next week sometime so I'll be able to EYEfinity! I'll also be redoing my cable-management the beginning of the week (Going on a trip tomorrow and the weekend) so I'll post a pic of that when I get it done.


----------



## Hente

Finally got to page 1400, I think thats enough lurking for now...


----------



## WLL77

Nice keyboard.








Good-looking room as well, have much of a view?


----------



## Ellis

New addition - I needed something to liven up that wall a little:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> New addition - I needed something to liven up that wall a little:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I love decoration


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Natural light is a killer... I have a window right beside my desk that drives me nuts in the early morning.
> 3M makes a tinting applique you can buy from Home Depot (it isn't cheap though). Mind you, your better half would probably have kittens if you started tinting windows randomly.


I notice you went with the Galant shelf as a monitor riser. In my local Ikea here in london they had rounded monitor risers on show in store. My wife and I decided to order a couple but couldn't find them anywhere on the online store. It appears they had used the rounded extension ends with handles mounted on them as feet! This got me thinking about buying a length of shelf to match my (soon to arrive) Galant in Oak. The half circles would be too much for me but a shelf mounted on handles would make a perfect monitor riser. I want my screens to be at eye level so hopefully this will be a good solution.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> I notice you went with the Galant shelf as a monitor riser. In my local Ikea here in london they had rounded monitor risers on show in store. My wife and I decided to order a couple but couldn't find them anywhere on the online store. It appears they had used the rounded extension ends with handles mounted on them as feet! This got me thinking about buying a length of shelf to match my (soon to arrive) Galant in Oak. The half circles would be too much for me but a shelf mounted on handles would make a perfect monitor riser. I want my screens to be at eye level so hopefully this will be a good solution.


Simple Solution.. Monitor Arm.. Then you can put your monitor at any height level you want and free up desk space..

Good luck!


----------



## Robilar

I have a couple of monitor arms which I use on other desks. I like the shelf piece for the Gallant as it elevates my smaller monitor to eye level and it provides more surface area on the shelf and below it as well.

Also its only $29. Monitor arms can be bloody expensive...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> New addition - I needed something to liven up that wall a little:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I love decoration
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a couple of monitor arms which I use on other desks. I like the shelf piece for the Gallant as it elevates my smaller monitor to eye level and it provides more surface area on the shelf and below it as well.
> Also its only $29. Monitor arms can be bloody expensive...


monitor arms can go from one desk to the next.. For $70-100 dollars they are worth every penny.. I dont see how people can deal with taking away from their desk space when a monitor arm solves that problem. Same thought process of why wouldnt you mount a flat screen TV on the wall.

I guess for me it was a huge deal because my wife is 5 feet tall and I am 6ft2in, so monitor arm makes it so we both can use the computer comfortably


----------



## Aleckazee

I cleaned it yesterday

...also made a pencil holder from some cut-offs



yep, got nothing better to do than take panoramas of my bedroom


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Went from a old, breaking fold out table to...









A nice (compared to my last setup) wooden desk that I got for free from an office building that was getting shut down.


----------



## Jeci

Really tight on space, so this is the best i can really do - Just looking to upgrade primary monitor to a dell 27" and maybe a SSD and i should be about done!

What do you all think?


----------



## kzim9

Updated Area.

42'' LG LCD on the wall for accessory display aswell as tv
Setup my surround display


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blech*
> 
> In the middle of moving stuff around but here is the Mock set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty awesome foreveralone setup!
> 
> But it must hurt you're eyes somehow... lol
Click to expand...

Why..?

The side monitors are for the periphery, u body naturally reacts to input from there, you don't play the game looking at them (fps)..


----------



## liquidzoo

Take 2. Not sure I'm happy with the new case there. I need to find another place to put it.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Went from a old, breaking fold out table to...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice (compared to my last setup) wooden desk that I got for free from an office building that was getting shut down.


Two thumbs up for free,














Gives a nice polished look to the room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Take 2. Not sure I'm happy with the new case there. I need to find another place to put it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title


You could try it under the desk flat against the wall in front of your feet. If your looking to show it off could put it down on the right between the two desk on a riser.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Take 2. Not sure I'm happy with the new case there. I need to find another place to put it.


Send me everything on that shelf on the wall above the desk and put the case up there...









Problem solver, right here...


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Send me everything on that shelf on the wall above the desk and put the case up there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solver, right here...


Haha.

That's not even counting the Star Destroyer that I have elsewhere, since it won't fit on that shelf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> You could try it under the desk flat against the wall in front of your feet. If your looking to show it off could put it down on the right between the two desk on a riser.


I thought about doing that, still may put it there. Just have to see how much room my son needs, as his computer desk is near the opposite wall.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Haha.
> That's not even counting the Star Destroyer that I have elsewhere, since it won't fit on that shelf.


I'll take that as well! You sir, are a generous person!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Wow, some truly impressive rooms. Here is my humble room.


Great endings come from humble beginnings! First a better chair,then a desk.


----------



## Ferling Design

first video was blocked...check for upload # 2


----------



## sloughy

Blocked in my country


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> Blocked in my country


Yup. Too lazy to proxy to watch it, too. lol


----------



## Ferling Design

How is that?


----------



## longroadtrip

EMI copyright block...I'm guessing (since the video has been blocked in the U.S.) that you have a song playing in the background that EMI owns the copyright to....


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> EMI copyright block...I'm guessing (since the video has been blocked in the U.S.) that you have a song playing in the background that EMI owns the copyright to....


yea that must be it, daft punk is being used


----------



## sloughy

re upload with different music. Wouldn't blame you if cba


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> re upload with different music. Wouldn't blame you if cba


already ahead of it, rendering in Vegas pro right now


----------



## Ferling Design

Here is the my room video revised, i hope it wont be blocked. Don't forget to watch in 1080p.






Please let me know what you think, this was recorded early in the morning so i was a bit lazy/sloppy.


----------



## sloughy

cool, ill check this out


----------



## bjgrenke

I'm thinking of going Nvidia Surround with these. Trouble is my current desk can barely fit my one 23" monitor. I see some of you guys have nice large desks, where'd you get them and what are they called? I don't want a corner desk like the Galant, just a nice large rectangular desk with some drawers on either side.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'm thinking of going Nvidia Surround with these. Trouble is my current desk can barely fit my one 23" monitor. I see some of you guys have nice large desks, where'd you get them and what are they called? I don't want a corner desk like the Galant, just a nice large rectangular desk with some drawers on either side.


Plywood with filing cabinets.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'm thinking of going Nvidia Surround with these. Trouble is my current desk can barely fit my one 23" monitor. I see some of you guys have nice large desks, where'd you get them and what are they called? I don't want a corner desk like the Galant, just a nice large rectangular desk with some drawers on either side.


I bought a kitchen table for 6 persons from Bricks for that, but my screens are 27"


----------



## Sizuke




----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Here is the my room video revised, i hope it wont be blocked. Don't forget to watch in 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think, this was recorded early in the morning so i was a bit lazy/sloppy.


your room a lviing room that you modified to be a bedroom?

I am not a pet fan due to allergies, but I do like birds. I volunteered at a parrot sanctuary for a few months and fell in love with African Grey parrots.


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I bought a kitchen table for 6 persons from Bricks for that, but my screens are 27"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


love the fan mods :3


----------



## blasphemy

wow these setups are awesome so far!


----------



## OverClocker55

ikr can't wait to post pics.. cleaning my room atm.


----------



## chinklop




----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinklop*


I have the same trash can lol


----------



## chinklop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> I have the same trash can lol


yea its makes my computer really fast.


----------



## Alex132

I also have the same trash can xD


----------



## OverClocker55

I have a trash can. Its called my mouth.. What happens in my mouth stays in my mouth.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have a trash can. Its called my mouth.. What happens in my mouth stays in my mouth.


So many inappropriate things to be said here. Also to stay on topic, what laptop is that and how is it being used if it's all the way up there? O_O


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have a trash can. Its called my mouth.. What happens in my mouth stays in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So many inappropriate things to be said here. Also to stay on topic, what laptop is that and how is it being used if it's all the way up there? O_O
Click to expand...

lolol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What happens in my mouth stays in my mouth.


pm....


----------



## Remix65

im kidding...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What happens in my mouth stays in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> pm....
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## bjgrenke

Got most of my new setup planned out..

3 of these

This for a desk with maybe the extension if I need more room.

This for a monitor stand. Not sure about that though since reviews say it's not curved very much. Definitely don't want the Monoprice desk mounts since they slouch so much.

As for the desk, on the right side I'll have my rig on the desk, and the 3 monitors centred on the longer side. Don't want the monitors in the corner, I don't think I could stand that. Does anyone have the Galant and knows if it'll fit 3 24" monitors on the longer side without an extension? I don't want it overly crammed either.

What do you guys think?


----------



## OverClocker55

Trolls=Pictures Down


----------



## chinklop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> So many inappropriate things to be said here. Also to stay on topic, what laptop is that and how is it being used if it's all the way up there? O_O


The laptop is XPS15 and its of no use up there. Simply making so its in the picture!


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinklop*
> 
> The laptop is XPS15 and its of no use up there. Simply making so its in the picture!


im thinking about getting that laptop for school, majoring for graphic design, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Get rid of them stickers


----------



## gorb

room hasn't changed much at all. i still need to paint plus get new furniture >_>


----------



## Keroppi

I have a computer room, but really, it is my living room:



(The door is on the left, for scale.)


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Good luck with that bro.. I have been married 7yrs and trust me she is Commander and Chief..
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Ahh, to be young again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's just me and my teen years, but I find I don't go well with authority. (Authority - John Mellencamp comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But seriously, I don't get why she wouldn't let you get curtains for the windows? Sorry for taking us off topic.
Click to expand...

Digging up past pages (but this was the last page I read).

Go and find someone who will logically (and no because I said so logic, that's dictatorships) verses whatever their little fluttery heart desires. Works wonders on a relationship! It comes back and bites both of us, so we get equal torment, grief, winnings, and happiness out of it







. She's welcome to cuddle up in my "area" as much as she wants. I have nothing to hide and I like her close by anyway. Easier to watch that sneak little female.

And on topic:



I've been thinking of making two signs for me and my girlfriend.

"He is a not one of your lab rats"
"She is not one of your lab rats"


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keroppi*
> 
> I have a computer room, but really, it is my living room:
> 
> (The door is on the left, for scale.)


Dude, your really going to post that only in one picture? MOAR PICS U NEWB







, but seriously please show us some more of that. 8 monitors w/ no bezel?


----------



## Keroppi

lol fine...how about more pics WITH a story?


----------



## BloodyRory

This is my room except now I have a k60 instead of that cheap black keyboard.























Sent from my HTC Merge


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keroppi*
> 
> lol fine...how about more pics WITH a story?










Hello beautiful... I don't have a good enough pickup line for how stunning you look tonight.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keroppi*
> 
> lol fine...how about more pics WITH a story?


What aspect ratio is this?


----------



## Keroppi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> What aspect ratio is this?


24:9...not super wide, but wide enough. The 2.66:1 AR gives me a little extra pillar bars on cinescope movies, Super-wide (2.76:1) Ben Hur is about the only movie that can still give me letterboxing...albeit super-tiny. Games do well at this AR without having to do so many FOV hacks, or losing so much in vert - games...I do like the 48:9 triple screen setups, but so much of it is *wasted* in fish-eyed distortion that only really adds to the immersion in racing/fast games IMHO. This screen does well to fill your field of vision without super edge distortion to do it.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keroppi*
> 
> 24:9...not super wide, but wide enough. The 2.66:1 AR gives me a little extra pillar bars on cinescope movies, Super-wide (2.76:1) Ben Hur is about the only movie that can still give me letterboxing...albeit super-tiny. Games do well at this AR without having to do so many FOV hacks, or losing so much in vert - games...I do like the 48:9 triple screen setups, but so much of it is *wasted* in fish-eyed distortion that only really adds to the immersion in racing/fast games IMHO. This screen does well to fill your field of vision without super edge distortion to do it.


Well I can definitely dig your setup. What's your audio setup like in that room?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well I can definitely dig your setup. What's your audio setup like in that room?


Screen is only half the battle!

My father inlaw has the sickest media room setup and his projector is nothing compared to what he spent on the Audio side!

I like a big screen, but 80-100" is about it for me. I looked at the 80" Sharp LCD over the weekend and they are awesome! My work has a 70" LCD in our main conference room. I will take a pic and put it up sometime.

My Fathe inlaws media room has a 100" built in screen and it is perfect for movies, games, and sports. I dont see the advantage of going any bigger unless your room is massive and I dont think too many of us have that problem.


----------



## Keroppi

I guess I have that problem. The room is almost 500 sq ft...so although it is big, so is the room. I bought a house intentionally with a huge living room so I could put in a huge screen.

I don't have ears like a dog, so the Audio setup is a modest Onkyo 6.1 720w system. It's not bad or anything, I just can't "appreciate" a $1K set of speakers like they'd deserve. I am a much more visual person.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I thought the same thing until I got a Xonar DX and a set of M-Audio BX5a's... all of a sudden angels starting making love to my ear drums and the rest is history.


----------



## SungQ

Here's my home office/bedroom





[/URL


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I thought the same thing until I got a Xonar DX and a set of M-Audio BX5a's... all of a sudden angels starting making love to my ear drums and the rest is history.


Do you run a sub on your system?

Or just those two speakers??


----------



## kersoz2003

This is my first self-built new case Coolermaster 690 and i5 2500k .[

URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2227748/width/600/height/450]







[/URL]


----------



## Jester435

@kersoz2003

Fill in your rig builder, so we can see what all you are running!!









Great setup! super clean! I miss the days of simplicity!


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> @kersoz2003
> Fill in your rig builder, so we can see what all you are running!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great setup! super clean! I miss the days of simplicity!


Thank you I love simplicity too







I've done what you said. You can check it


----------



## Excaliborg

I bet there are not too many setups like this on here...I need a full tower in order to use my mouse comfortably







.
I bought wood and stain from the store to build that shelf holding the monitor and external drives last weekend. Before that the monitor was on a tray table and the externals were on the ground with my UPS collecting dust









To the left of the chair is a Fractal Design Define XL that should get filled some time next month







(still running an old dual core with an 8600GT in the Thermaltake Armor...).


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I thought the same thing until I got a Xonar DX and a set of M-Audio BX5a's... all of a sudden angels starting making love to my ear drums and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you run a sub on your system?
> 
> Or just those two speakers??
Click to expand...

Well, Actually I now own a receiver and a pair of Infinity Primus 163's and use my BX5a's in my other house. (weekend home with buddies in college, not actually my house)

I do not own a subwoofer for my setup yet as it is a room ~10x18 and right above the living room, and with the speakers alone I can dominate my parents setup







. Clear audio is a beautiful thing imo.

I have been looking for a subwoofer, though at this point I have just been scouting for deals as it isn't urgent. Though I CAN NOT WAIT to get one. At the low volumes I typically listen at there really isn't to much of a low end, but still sounds phenomenal. At a higher volume the 6" drivers on my 163's can handle plenty of bass vs a "computer speaker" 2.1 setup.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Here's my home office/bedroom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL


That is a beautiful, clean setup you have there, very nice!


----------



## BiscuitHead

@wondmutt you got a sweet rig. And that poster of Dwight is legit. Especially with the spot lights on it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> @wondmutt you got a sweet rig. And that poster of Dwight is legit. Especially with the spot lights on it.


If you are talking about my SigRig or the pics in my last post? The pics are where I was replying to SungQ, so that's actually his rig.

If you are talking about my SigRig, thanks, but I need to update it. That rig has actually been stripped down (and had some parts replaced with lesser parts) and is now a dedicated folder, everything not absolutly necessary to fold on the 2500K was taken to put in an i7 2700K build I just completed about a week ago, so I need to go back and update my Rig Builder.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine after some cleaning and removed the old 23" monitor as I don't use it anymore:



Also cleaned the computer fans on the bottom as they had lot of stuck dust around due to the filters.











And my latest purchase, a "mouse bungee":



It's quite nice playing without having the mouse cable hitting the router or the speaker and getting me killed in Battlefield 3.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Well I guess my praise rightly goes to sungQ. But wondermutt your 2700k build sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## csm725

We have the same router.
Love your setup.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine after some cleaning and removed the old 23" monitor as I don't use it anymore:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cleaned the computer fans on the bottom as they had lot of stuck dust around due to the filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest purchase, a "mouse bungee":
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite nice playing without having the mouse cable hitting the router or the speaker and getting me killed in Battlefield 3.


Very nice setup, and I love how clean your rig is! Very nice build!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Well I guess my praise rightly goes to sungQ. But wondermutt your 2700k build sounds pretty awesome.


I thought you meant that for SungQ, he has a nice setup and rig.

As for my 2700k bulild, I'm not quite happy with it yet. It runs well, is OCed to 5.0GHz, watercooled, but still not to my liking. I'm hoping to get some pics of it and my computer room / home theater posted next week (I'm leaving tonight and will be out of town until Suday, so I can't get pics up quick). I'm also going to try to get a video as my office/HT is about 1500 sq/ft, so pics don't really do it justice.

EDIT: Actually, here are a few pics of my 2700k build from when I was building it and a few I had of my office / home theater on my phone...







My Desk:


The theater:


I had put a DVD on top of the sub (below the screen) for a scale referance, the screen is 122 inches measured diagonal (about 9 feet by 4.5 feet):


The pictures looks really bad here on the screen, but its actually really clear, my phone just doesn't capture it very well...


And lastly, a view from my desk...The right side of the screen is a little cut off by the post, but it works:


I hate the panneling, but it was there when I bought the house...I think we are going to paint it sometime, but who knows when we'll find the time!


----------



## SungQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That is a beautiful, clean setup you have there, very nice!


Thanks! Yours is pretty sweet too. I'm new to the site so seeing all these watercooled rigs is making me envious. I swear this website is like computer-porn.


----------



## Jester435

@WonderMutt That is basically my dream setup! Once we buy a new house it has to have a basement, so I can create a man cave/command center!

VERY SICK SETUP BRO!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Thanks! Yours is pretty sweet too. I'm new to the site so seeing all these watercooled rigs is making me envious. I swear this website is like computer-porn.


That is exactly what it is!! unless you go back a couple pages and you can see the Anime Porn. I had to kill my browser because it was NSFW.. The rest of my accounting team is all ladies and I didnt want anyone to see that nonsense!


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Thanks! Yours is pretty sweet too. I'm new to the site so seeing all these watercooled rigs is making me envious. I swear this website is like computer-porn.


Computer porn you say?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine after some cleaning and removed the old 23" monitor as I don't use it anymore:
> 
> Also cleaned the computer fans on the bottom as they had lot of stuck dust around due to the filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest purchase, a "mouse bungee":
> 
> It's quite nice playing without having the mouse cable hitting the router or the speaker and getting me killed in Battlefield 3.


A very nice and a clean setup bro good job.

I LOVE the Real Madrid posters on the wall. Why dont you also put a poster up there showing CR7 stabbing Messi....

P.S. I did not know u had a PS3. Every playing it? I sold mine a year ago.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Thanks! Yours is pretty sweet too. I'm new to the site so seeing all these watercooled rigs is making me envious. I swear this website is like computer-porn.


Thanks! Yeah, that's why I love this site...seeing all the WC rigs got to me, I haven't even been a member a year, never thought about WCing before, and now I have a setup that I'm trying to figure out how to put more rads to! Crazy addictive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> @WonderMutt That is basically my dream setup! Once we buy a new house it has to have a basement, so I can create a man cave/command center!
> VERY SICK SETUP BRO!
> That is exactly what it is!! unless you go back a couple pages and you can see the Anime Porn. I had to kill my browser because it was NSFW.. The rest of my accounting team is all ladies and I didnt want anyone to see that nonsense!


Thanks, Jester! Yeah, my wife and I are both huge movie buffs, so when we went to buy a house, a finished but open basement was a requirement (probably the most important requirement). Once we moved in, we tore out one of the walls, extended it 2 feet and built the screen. I looked at buying screens, but they are way too expensive compared to what I could just build one fore. All together, the screen cost us $160.00 compared to over $700 that I had priced them for (and that was for a good 100" screen, but I wanted to go bigger!). Frankly if you have the patience to sand the thing as smooth as glass, its really the way to go.

As for my CIC (Command Information Center), I just got that done a couple of months ago. I bought the desk from Ikea because thier's are modular, so I could make it as big as I needed. It cost a pretty penny, but now I have enough space. Before I was working on a small desk, a kitchen table and all my rigs were on the ground. Also, I had to postion it just right so I could see most of the screen and still be able to get to our storage area behind the furnace/water heater. All in all, I love it, though!


----------



## SungQ

@WonderMutt That is a serious mancave wolf's den you got there


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

@WonderMutt

Is that a Corgi?

And that Bueller poster rocks. I had one a couple of years ago, but it vanished during a move.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> ... showing CR7 stabbing Messi....


-________-


----------



## SungQ

I noticed we have a few audiophiles here. This is my father's component stereo system. Sorry for the crappy pictures, I snapped them when helping him move. It was part of his media room with an HTPC. From what I understand, the amplifiers are pretty rare and he has two of them. He has also told me that he spent several thousand on the cables alone.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> @WonderMutt That is a serious mancave wolf's den you got there


Funny part is, my wife is down there as much, if not more than I am! We're both huge movie buffs and most of the stuff on the walls is hers. Many of the posters are hers, in fact. I don't really need a mancave, I know why most men have them, but frankly, as long as I have my CIC, I'm happy, I don't need a whole room to myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> @WonderMutt
> Is that a Corgi?
> And that Bueller poster rocks. I had one a couple of years ago, but it vanished during a move.


Yeah, that is a Corgi, that is our 2 year old, Penni. Neither of us wants kids, but we love our dog like she is our child!

As for the Bueller poster, that would be my wife's! I've only seen the movie once (just a few months ago, in fact, in our theater), thought it was OK, but didn't see what all the hype was about. She, on the other hand, loves it! But she's also in love with Matthew Broderick. I prefer my Fight Club, Fear and Loathing (not pictured) and Star Wars posters (which are not even hung up yet).

We have a lot of big plans for the theater, but its a work in progress. We've been in the house 2 years, the sreen/projector was done in the first 3 months, now the decorating is taking a while. I think what our plan will be is to collect as many movie posters that we can (of movies we love anyway) and change the posters out every couple of months. Also, we are constantly picking up movie memorabilia (i.e. the Harry Potter wands I bought my wife for our anniversary last year and the light saber she bought me) to hang up down there.

I don't know, I love movies and I love the space, but it is far from a mancave!

EDIT: Also, I am going to try to get a video together of the whole space, maybe sometime next week and I'll post it up here.


----------



## Jester435

My office was the man cave, but I agree with you on not needing your own space. I like having my wife around and my son. I got my wife into game of thrones on HBO and I prefer having her close when I am consuming my media!

It is nice when you have the same interests as your spouse! My wife hates football and video games, so movies, shooting, and outdoor activities are what we have in common. That and our toddler baby boy who takes up the majority of our time.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Funny part is, my wife is down there as much, if not more than I am! We're both huge movie buffs and most of the stuff on the walls is hers. Many of the posters are hers, in fact. I don't really need a mancave, I know why most men have them, but frankly, as long as I have my CIC, I'm happy, I don't need a whole room to myself.
> Yeah, that is a Corgi, that is our 2 year old, Penni. Neither of us wants kids, but we love our dog like she is our child!
> As for the Bueller poster, that would be my wife's! I've only seen the movie once (just a few months ago, in fact, in our theater), thought it was OK, but didn't see what all the hype was about. She, on the other hand, loves it! But she's also in love with Matthew Broderick. I prefer my Fight Club, Fear and Loathing (not pictured) and Star Wars posters (which are not even hung up yet).
> We have a lot of big plans for the theater, but its a work in progress. We've been in the house 2 years, the sreen/projector was done in the first 3 months, now the decorating is taking a while. I think what our plan will be is to collect as many movie posters that we can (of movies we love anyway) and change the posters out every couple of months. Also, we are constantly picking up movie memorabilia (i.e. the Harry Potter wands I bought my wife for our anniversary last year and the light saber she bought me) to hang up down there.
> I don't know, I love movies and I love the space, but it is far from a mancave!
> EDIT: Also, I am going to try to get a video together of the whole space, maybe sometime next week and I'll post it up here.


I can't afford to keep up my collecting of memorabilia. Had to sell most of what I had a year or so ago to keep up with bills. Sell the collection or lose the truck.







I chose the truck, sadly. Now I don't have room for a collection either... But soon...

I have had two Corgis and I absolutely love them. Best dogs I've ever had. So much more personality than most dogs.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well here's my setup for gaming and video editing


















Oh an that's my lounge plant Leonard


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well here's my setup for gaming and video editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh an that's my lounge plant Leonard


Nice and clean. Love the plant! Plants add such a mellow vibe to a room.


----------



## csm725

+rep for Leonard the Lounge Plant


----------



## sonofsam0981

My Primary rig, along with my spare A05N and my trusty EeePC 1000h
Ikea desk and cabinet, all in my 1yr old daughters room


----------



## Alatar

Have posted before, just wanted to do it again













Chair not in the pics because it would make people puke







I really need a new one. Actually I started refurnishing my room last year because I needed a new chair and right now the chair is the only piece of furniture that I haven't replaced yet. Go me!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I can't afford to keep up my collecting of memorabilia. Had to sell most of what I had a year or so ago to keep up with bills. Sell the collection or lose the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose the truck, sadly. Now I don't have room for a collection either... But soon...
> I have had two Corgis and I absolutely love them. Best dogs I've ever had. So much more personality than most dogs.


I understand that! My wife and I have been together for 13 years, married for 5 of it. It has only been in the last 2 1/2 years that we have finally been able to get to a place where we can start induldging our hobbies. Needless to say, movies are a big hobby of ours (I'll post a pic of our movie collection below), and computers are mine.

My wife loves photography, and luckly her mother is loaded enough to keep her in that. She has a small photography business on the side (only makes about $1k to $2K a year, so very small), but it was her mother who bought all her equiptment. Sure, I love computers, but my 2 main rigs cost as much as her photo editing computer (a 27 inch iMac) and then not to mention her camera, editing software, etc! I've got about $3k tied up in my rigs (as just a quick estimate), but she has nearly $5k in all her stuff. I had to pay for mine, her's was funded by her mother! But luckly, she realizes this, so she doesn't argue with my passion!

Anyway, a pic of the DVD collection (and my work work area where I build / work on my rigs, excuse the mess, this was taken while I was building the 2700k rig):


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I understand that! My wife and I have been together for 13 years, married for 5 of it. It has only been in the last 2 1/2 years that we have finally been able to get to a place where we can start induldging our hobbies. Needless to say, movies are a big hobby of ours (I'll post a pic of our movie collection below), and computers are mine.
> My wife loves photography, and luckly her mother is loaded enough to keep her in that. She has a small photography business on the side (only makes about $1k to $2K a year, so very small), but it was her mother who bought all her equiptment. Sure, I love computers, but my 2 main rigs cost as much as her photo editing computer (a 27 inch iMac) and then not to mention her camera, editing software, etc! I've got about $3k tied up in my rigs (as just a quick estimate), but she has nearly $5k in all her stuff. I had to pay for mine, her's was funded by her mother! But luckly, she realizes this, so she doesn't argue with my passion!
> Anyway, a pic of the DVD collection (and my work work area where I build / work on my rigs, excuse the mess, this was taken while I was building the 2700k rig):


I'm actually getting married on the 12th of next month after 4 years together. She understands my obsession with computers and gaming, but her hobby is reading, so when I drop $100 on a graphics card she gets a little fussy. Not my fault her hobby is a cheap one. lol She has boxes upon boxes of books in storage, so many that we would need to line our living room with floor to ceiling shelves to make room for them all.

We used to have a large dvd/blu-ray collection, but I decided it was cheaper and more space efficient (Although less impressive.) to go digital. So we just have a little rack with a few of our all time favorites on it, and the rest is on the NAS.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'm actually getting married on the 12th of next month after 4 years together. She understands my obsession with computers and gaming, but her hobby is reading, so when I drop $100 on a graphics card she gets a little fussy. Not my fault her hobby is a cheap one. lol She has boxes upon boxes of books in storage, so many that we would need to line our living room with floor to ceiling shelves to make room for them all.
> We used to have a large dvd/blu-ray collection, but I decided it was cheaper and more space efficient (Although less impressive.) to go digital. So we just have a little rack with a few of our all time favorites on it, and the rest is on the NAS.


Im getting married as well on september. She knows my biggest hobby is basketball and second is computers/video games. I'm mostly outside playing some basketball with friends.


----------



## Dahlmann

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Have posted before, just wanted to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chair not in the pics because it would make people puke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a new one. Actually I started refurnishing my room last year because I needed a new chair and right now the chair is the only piece of furniture that I haven't replaced yet. Go me!






I've always wondered







How is the noise level using a compressor (?) compared to regular cooling options?
And do you have a second rig for leaving the house?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahlmann*
> 
> I've always wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the noise level using a compressor (?) compared to regular cooling options?
> And do you have a second rig for leaving the house?


I don't have exact dB ratings for the SS, but I like to describe it as having a modern GPU or two on a high fan setting except that the sound is much less annoying. It's like a humming noise instead of that high pitched whine that GPU fans put out. I'm much more concerned about the heat this thing puts out though. I really need better air circulation in the room for the summer.

And I just use a E-350 12.1' lappy when I'm not at my rig. Does the job when I study, good and small for traveling etc. Powerful enough for all the basic apps and browsing you want to do. Just can't game any newer PC titles.


----------



## Dahlmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't have exact dB ratings for the SS, but I like to describe it as having a modern GPU or two on a high fan setting except that the sound is much less annoying. It's like a humming noise instead of that high pitched whine that GPU fans put out. I'm much more concerned about the heat this thing puts out though. I really need better air circulation in the room for the summer.
> And I just use a E-350 12.1' lappy when I'm not at my rig. Does the job when I study, good and small for traveling etc. Powerful enough for all the basic apps and browsing you want to do. Just can't game any newer PC titles.


Sounds like you need some cooling for your cooling









What temps do you run it at though? I never thought, those things would put out more heat, than they "absorbed"?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahlmann*
> 
> Sounds like you need some cooling for your cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps do you run it at though? I never thought, those things would put out more heat, than they "absorbed"?


Evap temps are Around -45C idle, -32C with heavy 100% load. CPU core temps are sub zero (sensors don't show below 0C) idling, playing any game etc. And while I'm using prime95 or [email protected] or something like that core temps usually hit a max of 10-20C depending on the frequency I'm running. 5.3ghz and folding, the highest core is a bit over 20C.

But yeah these things put out quite a lot of heat. You have to get rid of all the heat the CPU produces, which in case of the 3930K is over 300W with 5ghz and also the heat the SS itself produces.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welcome to my private parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice shop
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## BiG_LiG

.


----------



## Remix65

wrong thread


----------



## sonofsam0981

I feel like a girly man after coming into this thread


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonofsam0981*
> 
> I feel like a girly man after coming into this thread


Why is that??

To each his own. everyone chooses to spend their money in different ways. I love gun forums because there are forum setups and real world setups. I choose not to spend tons of money on my gaming rig because I use it 2 days a week. If I worked from home and was using my setup everyday for 50-60hrs a week then I would run 3 monitors and spend top dollar on my rig.

Be happy with what you have! if it works for you then who cares what others have!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keroppi*
> 
> I have a computer room, but really, it is my living room:
> 
> (The door is on the left, for scale.)


My pants, I just Shat them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> +rep for Leonard the Lounge Plant


^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonofsam0981*
> 
> I feel like a girly man after coming into this thread


My rig seems girly, Idk about the rest o me though


----------



## sonofsam0981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sonofsam0981*
> 
> I feel like a girly man after coming into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that??
> 
> To each his own. everyone chooses to spend their money in different ways. I love gun forums because there are forum setups and real world setups. I choose not to spend tons of money on my gaming rig because I use it 2 days a week. If I worked from home and was using my setup everyday for 50-60hrs a week then I would run 3 monitors and spend top dollar on my rig.
> 
> Be happy with what you have! if it works for you then who cares what others have!
Click to expand...

Actually I am very happy with what I have, it was kind of a joke...
My upgrades are not in the last generation sense, but more in the one before that. For example, Im just NOW getting into DDR3 with my lates upgrade, and that wasnt even a huge upgrade, just a mobo, ram and case.
I only really game on weekends at night and Sun/Mon night since I work Tues- Sat (4X 10's). This is because I have a 1yr old and the computer is in her room since my gaming would keep up my wife and we don't want that to happen since shes goign to school after work and come home tired as hell.
Also, totally agree with what you said about spending more money if you spent more time in front of the computer though..

Quote:


> My rig seems girly, Idk about the rest o me though


/\ Oh yeah...that's what I meant


----------



## Modus




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Have posted before, just wanted to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chair not in the pics because it would make people puke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a new one. Actually I started refurnishing my room last year because I needed a new chair and right now the chair is the only piece of furniture that I haven't replaced yet. Go me!


I see you have a Galant desk, I'm thinking of getting one myself. What extensions do you have with it? And have you tried putting your 3 monitors on the long side of the desk?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well here's my setup for gaming and video editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh an that's my lounge plant Leonard


ummmm your comp may or may not be mine...


----------



## SungQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I see you have a Galant desk, I'm thinking of getting one myself. What extensions do you have with it? And have you tried putting your 3 monitors on the long side of the desk?


I have the Galant desk with one half circle extension on the shorter side of the corner piece. If you look at my pictures you can get a pretty good idea of how three monitors will fit, (not well unless you put them in the corner). The monitor I have is a 24". I'm not sure what size screens you have, but I can tell you that three 24" would not fit comfortably. You may be able to fit them if you sit the the extreme right, into the inside curve of the desk.



I have a friend who has the exact same desk combination as Alatar, except the mirrored version. It is basically two desks, with extensions on either side, linked together. If you have the space and intend of having multiple rigs this combination is awesome. We were able to LAN three rigs with plenty of elbow room.
If you only need it for three screens, I would suggest getting only the main corner with the semi-circle extension on the long side. Might as well get the half circle on the right side as well. Basically, what Alatar has minus the large tabletop.


----------



## stolid

I've read 2/3 of this thread...







I'm dying to get home after this semester in a couple weeks and make my own room awesome. I ordered one of those Z Line Legacy glass L desks from OfficeDepot while they were on sale. I can't wait to set it up. Expect a post from me in a few weeks!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> ummmm your comp may or may not be mine...


It's true !! I stole your PC , ha ha ha ha ( evil laugh ). I even have same wallpaper too !!
Love the looks of Carbine 500R


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

ha ha ha proves that green and the Carbide 500r is a perfect match!


----------



## WonderMutt

I have the 500R as well, beautiful case, easy to build in, would definately reccomend, but, I'm out growing it! I have a 240 rad on top, decided I need more, but where am I going to put another rad?? External mounting it is!


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizuke*


As an earth scientist, I salute you for having a globe on your desk!


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well here's my setup for gaming and video editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh an that's my lounge plant Leonard






i wish i had a room with that much lighting, that is a very clean setup.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I see you have a Galant desk, I'm thinking of getting one myself. What extensions do you have with it? And have you tried putting your 3 monitors on the long side of the desk?


Honestly I can't remember which extensions I have... And I haven't tried using the monitors on the longer side since my rig itself can't fit on the other side.

Such a useless comment from me, feels bad.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Very, very true!
> I've never used any of the home audio stuff, but their car audio is utter crap. I'd assume the home audio is the same quality.... Or lack of it.


Recently got a Pyle touch-screen car receiver and it's a complete PoS. Won't play music from an iPod, hardly plays any kind of videos, the screen doesn't retract all of the way (it's the type that the screen comes out via a motor and sticks out and collapses), and it in-general was a complete waste of money. I was better off with my old Kenwood head unit.


----------



## BradleyW

..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Recently got a Pyle touch-screen car receiver and it's a complete PoS. Won't play music from an iPod, hardly plays any kind of videos, the screen doesn't retract all of the way (it's the type that the screen comes out via a motor and sticks out and collapses), and it in-general was a complete waste of money. I was better off with my old Kenwood head unit.


Cheap is not the way to go with touch screen anything, Pyle is not the way to go with... Well... Anything. lol Dual is also another brand of car audio to stay far, far, FAR away from. They look really cool, but don't function for crap. You can usually score a decent deal on touch screen DVD's on Ebay (from sellers with good feedback, of course) or in pawn shops. I can usually talk the pawn shop guys down about 10% on almost anything.

Speaking of pawn shops... One of my local pawn shops has a fairly nice rig for $350. If I had the cash I'd jump on it. HAF X case Phenom X4, 8gigs of ram, 2 1tb HDD's, and a 5770 in it, with a 20 inch Dell LCD, Razer Lycosa, and a cheap Logitech mouse. Has a nice looking CPU cooler, too, though I'm not sure which. the guy wouldn't let me take it apart. lmao

Alas... I'm broke.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ..


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice choice of case.









Also I'm still not sure how I felt about that film.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> I have the Galant desk with one half circle extension on the shorter side of the corner piece. If you look at my pictures you can get a pretty good idea of how three monitors will fit, (not well unless you put them in the corner). The monitor I have is a 24". I'm not sure what size screens you have, but I can tell you that three 24" would not fit comfortably. You may be able to fit them if you sit the the extreme right, into the inside curve of the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who has the exact same desk combination as Alatar, except the mirrored version. It is basically two desks, with extensions on either side, linked together. If you have the space and intend of having multiple rigs this combination is awesome. We were able to LAN three rigs with plenty of elbow room.
> If you only need it for three screens, I would suggest getting only the main corner with the semi-circle extension on the long side. Might as well get the half circle on the right side as well. Basically, what Alatar has minus the large tabletop.


Nice set-up







Yeah, I'd definitely need to get an extension for the longer side. My room is quite narrow and the short side of the desk almost sticks out too much even without an extension. Thanks for the info


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I watched that movie SOOOOOOOOOO HUNG OVER.... Only thing that got me through the flight... Previous day I started drinking at like five with a beer followed by x2 24+ oz rum punches (not much punch), a beer at dinner, 8 rum and cokes, and the end of like 5 drinks of my family female friend, I'm sure there was more but that's all I remember... Last night I had in St. Thomas USVI... I was noticeably drunk until my plane took off about noon...

OT:

Just got my TV mounted.

Before:


After:






Please excuse the mess... I know... I also REALLY need a camera that is better than my Samsung Fascinate...


----------



## sloughy

Had to include the fish!

lack of monitors because I am a poor 17 year-old


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> Had to include the fish!
> lack of monitors because I am a poor 17 year-old
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wouldn't call that a "lack" of monitors, you have 1 dontcha?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> Had to include the fish!
> lack of monitors because I am a poor 17 year-old


Is that a bed or a couch??

I really like your room! very sick setup for a 17yr old!


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Is that a bed or a couch??
> I really like your room! very sick setup for a 17yr old!


its both lol, at least i sleep in it :3


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I wouldn't call that a "lack" of monitors, you have 1 dontcha?


i tend to see a myriad of multi-monitor setups


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> its both lol, at least i sleep in it :3


I like it! it is an L shaped bed.. very legit!


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I like it! it is an L shaped bed.. very legit!


thanks


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Humble set up. Worked hard for everything I have.


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> Humble set up. Worked hard for everything I have.


cool mousepad. what case is that btw?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> cool mousepad. what case is that btw?


I'm thinking it's a Thermaltake Element V. I could be very wrong though. Something just tells me it is.

By the way, sick setup sloughy, you too /\/_|_\/\


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> Humble set up. Worked hard for everything I have.


nice setup.

Also, CM storm mousepad ftw! i have the Weapon Of Choice M4.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Wow, some truly impressive rooms. Here is my humble room.


I really honestly like the desk and room. Hardwood floors, classic rug and looks like an old colonial house maybe? Architecture shows alot and the little non-modern desk is tasteful in the room. Id put the chair in the corner and get a beastly leather office chair that fits under that desk. As long as its comfortable, thats all that matters...right?


----------



## Robilar

That doesn't look like hardwood to me?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That doesn't look like hardwood to me?


there is always hardwood under low grade carpet in older homes..


----------



## Robilar

Or plywood....


----------



## pepejovi

...Or corpses of the people who didn't pay in time.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That doesn't look like hardwood to me?
> 
> 
> 
> there is always hardwood under low grade carpet in older homes..
Click to expand...

Or cement floors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Or plywood....


Those are the worst.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...Or corpses of the people who didn't pay in time.


I never have to go looking for you


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> there is always hardwood under low grade carpet in older homes..


or graboid


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...Or corpses of the people who didn't pay in time.
> 
> 
> 
> I never have to go looking for you
Click to expand...

Of course not, I'm always right behind you.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WLL77

Ok. The floors are wood. Landlord didn't have the money to redo them so she put the ugly carpet over. The house was built in the thirties. Wish it were colonial. Am working on a chair.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

why the hell are we talking about wooden floor?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'll answer your question with a much better question:

_Why should we not talk about wooden floors?







_


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll answer your question with a much better question:
> _Why should we not talk about wooden floors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Because.... Well, because.... I got nothin'.


----------



## ragtag7

I wish I could afford things I see in this thread lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

@NeighborhoodGeek - Exactly, they are fascinating.

But anyway back on topic, I couldn't stand a wooden floor for a computer room, I wouldn't be able to spin in my chair like a 3 year-old.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> cool mousepad. what case is that btw?


Thermaltake Armor + vh6001bws


----------



## Robilar

I just redid all the upstairs rooms in my house, well 3 of the 4 bedrooms. My office is the smallest of the 4 and still carpeted (for now). I don't think I would like hardwood. My cases are pretty loud and I have a couple of sub woofers in the room (on tiles of course). The carpet prevents echos.

Redoing the halls and staircases next week







My main staircase is costing me more than the 3 bedrooms did...

Matched the upstairs flooring to the ground floor (dark). Shows up dust like a bugger.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I just redid all the upstairs rooms in my house, well 3 of the 4 bedrooms. My office is the smallest of the 4 and still carpeted (for now). I don't think I would like hardwood. My cases are pretty loud and I have a couple of sub woofers in the room (on tiles of course). The carpet prevents echos.
> 
> Redoing the halls and staircases next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main staircase is costing me more than the 3 bedrooms did...
> 
> Matched the upstairs flooring to the ground floor (dark). Shows up dust like a bugger.


Looks awesome though









What's playing?


----------



## bah73

Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.


----------



## Cole S

Wow I'm loving that side panel Bah73. Looks great!


----------



## connectwise

So sexy.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what wc brand is this?


----------



## bah73

Thanks, its a mix of Black Ice radiators, Koolance componets and Bitspower fittings. I put some pics in the watercooling section. =[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/58...-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/20230][/URL]


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's playing?


Con Air


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.


How come you have a fence around it? To keep dogs out of the wires or?


----------



## bah73

I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Con Air
Click to expand...

Ah, I've not seen it. Just that shot makes me want to though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.
> *snip*


Nice setup, the side panel looks great







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.


Got him into computers yet?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Con Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I've not seen it. Just that shot makes me want to though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.
> *snip*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice setup, the side panel looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got him into computers yet?
Click to expand...

emma stone will you marry me? <3


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Con Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I've not seen it. Just that shot makes me want to though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.
> *snip*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice setup, the side panel looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got him into computers yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emma stone will you marry me? <3
Click to expand...

Whoa.

She's all mine.


----------



## silvrr

My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.










Letting it finish a bigadv WU for the team competition and then it gets moved to the new place.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting it finish a bigadv WU for the team competition and then it gets moved to the new place.


Hahaha, low budget desk. Is it the 10$ Table that I bought twice at Ikea?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hahaha, low budget desk. Is it the 10$ Table that I bought twice at Ikea?


Yeah, not my normal desk, just something so its not sitting on the floor.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hahaha, low budget desk. Is it the 10$ Table that I bought twice at Ikea?


I love that table, have one in my living room. Not a bad table for $10. I also have the matching $30 coffee table


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting it finish a bigadv WU for the team competition and then it gets moved to the new place.


This only goes to prove that you're doing things properly, install the computer and then build the entire house around that computer!


----------



## SungQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.


Nice setup. I like the side panel on the corsair 600. I noticed the G27 is set to right-side drive. You from Japan or the UK?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I love that table, have one in my living room. Not a bad table for $10. I also have the matching $30 coffee table


I also have two of them, IKEA is great for furniture and decorations.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> This only goes to prove that you're doing things properly, install the computer and then build the entire house around that computer!


No... That is the only thing left in the OLD apartment. The last thing to go into the new one.


----------



## sammkv

Awesome rig bah73


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.


THAT IS SO AWESOME! my 2.5yr old is the same way! When I saw the baby gate that was the first thing I thought!

So classic!










Baby Boy rocking out with my Sony MDR's on!


----------



## murtuza71188

My room. Night time.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.


That why you left the alienware outside the fence....


----------



## ajslay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> I have a 2yrs old boy who needs to touch, throw or try to eat anything he can get his hand on.


i spy an alienware m11x in those pictures. nice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajslay*
> 
> i spy an alienware m11x in those pictures. nice


I can only assume it's for the two year-old, who else would like Alienware.


----------



## ajslay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can only assume it's for the two year-old, who else would like Alienware.


i used to have one before i started building desktops, il never go back


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I can only assume it's for the two year-old, who else would like Alienware.


Mac users that want to game. AKA: Wealthy people with no common sense.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Mac users that want to game. AKA: *Wealthy people with no common sense.*


Nope, either wealthy people who have no knowledge about computers or wealthy people who want to follow the latest "PC gaming trend"


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nope, either wealthy people who have no knowledge about computers or wealthy people who want to follow the latest "PC gaming trend"


That's what I said... Mac users.


----------



## bav182

It's all about the Red LED's


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bav182*
> 
> 
> It's all about the Red LED's


Thats weird because all I see is Blue


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That's what I said... Mac users.


Don't hate too much on mac - they have their uses. For example, people like my dad. He is totally computer illiterate, and mac OS makes it very easy for him to find his way around the computer. He tried windows once, and about lost his mind.

It's not just for rich dummies, it's also for the technologically simple folks as well.


----------



## bah73

LOL the hate for Alienware. Yes their "PC's" are a bit of a rip off but I needed an ultra protable "laptop" ie. 11inch that I could also play games like Battlefield 3 on and the Alienware M11X R3 is perfect for it. Trust me if I could bulid my own laptop like a PC I would.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Don't hate too much on mac - they have their uses. For example, people like my dad. He is totally computer illiterate, and mac OS makes it very easy for him to find his way around the computer. He tried windows once, and about lost his mind.
> It's not just for rich dummies, it's also for the technologically simple folks as well.


I know they have uses, and they really are damn nice computers, the OS is sleek and functional, great for photo, video and music. But... You can buy a PC with the same specs for a much lower cost, and build one for even cheaper. On said cheaper PC you can play pretty much any game on the market out of the box... When it's time to upgrade, you have a wide variety of option to choose from for parts, and built desktops, laptops and netbooks.

Basically, buying a Mac is paying more for less in the long run. But they have to have that little fruit on the cover of the laptop, so when they're at the coffee shop everyone can see how trendy they are.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Con Air


I hate that movie ahaha. It seems so poorly made and there's only like 2 songs used for everything throughout the whole movie hahaha. It must have been low budget (but Nicholas Cage is in it so that doesn't make sense).


----------



## OverClocker55

My Room:



My Build *Update*


----------



## Ryanb213

Haven't been on here in a few months, I miss seeing some awesome rigs. Anyways here's mine. I apologize in advance for the terrible photo quality. (Also yeah, theres a finger print on my monitor)


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I know they have uses, and they really are damn nice computers, the OS is sleek and functional, great for photo, video and music. But... You can buy a PC with the same specs for a much lower cost, and build one for even cheaper. On said cheaper PC you can play pretty much any game on the market out of the box... When it's time to upgrade, you have a wide variety of option to choose from for parts, and built desktops, laptops and netbooks.
> Basically, buying a Mac is paying more for less in the long run. But they have to have that little fruit on the cover of the laptop, so when they're at the coffee shop everyone can see how trendy they are.


Yes. This. And I hate it.

However, my 57 year old pastor father doesn't game much, and can't find his way around windows to save his life. That, and he has used apple since the 80's. He isn't going for trendy. It's easier for him to write his sermons and stuff, because it's an OS he is accustomed too, and is easy to use for those who aren't computer "savvy"


----------



## Gallien

crappy camera


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Yes. This. And I hate it.
> However, my 57 year old pastor father doesn't game much, and can't find his way around windows to save his life. That, and he has used apple since the 80's. He isn't going for trendy. It's easier for him to write his sermons and stuff, because it's an OS he is accustomed too, and is easy to use for those who aren't computer "savvy"


Most older folks gave up on trendy long ago. Apple makes nice products, and they are very user friendly. But I'm not the guy that's going to run out and drop that kind of money on a name when I can get the same performance for cheaper in a PC. I do, however love OSX. It's a beautiful OS that runs very well, however, hackintoshing my PC didn't work well with the AMD hardware, and I can't afford to build an Intel machine at this point, so I guess I'm stuck playing with the displays at Best Buy. lmao


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Room:
> 
> 
> 
> My Build *Update*


Whats the song in the first video?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Most older folks gave up on trendy long ago. Apple makes nice products, and they are very user friendly. But I'm not the guy that's going to run out and drop that kind of money on a name when I can get the same performance for cheaper in a PC. I do, however love OSX. It's a beautiful OS that runs very well, however, hackintoshing my PC didn't work well with the AMD hardware, and I can't afford to build an Intel machine at this point, so I guess I'm stuck playing with the displays at Best Buy. lmao


LOL - I feel ya bro.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That's what I said... Mac users.


Not really because I am a Mac user and I know quite a bit about computers and I know not to buy an Alienware PC because they are a rip off.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> Haven't been on here in a few months, I miss seeing some awesome rigs. Anyways here's mine. I apologize in advance for the terrible photo quality. (Also yeah, theres a finger print on my monitor)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics


Nice setup! I have the same headphones







You got an amp for those?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Nice setup! I have the same headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got an amp for those?


No, (unfortunately) Next purchase is most likely a Xonar ST or STX


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Room:
> 
> 
> 
> My Build *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the song in the first video?
Click to expand...

Sail by Awolnation some remix or another.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Here's my home office/bedroom
> 
> 
> [/URL


Very clean look inside the case, as well as the room. I appreciate that very much myself, good job


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Sail by Awolnation some remix or another.


The Unlimited Gravity remix if I'm not mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Very clean look inside the case, as well as the room. I appreciate that very much myself, good job


Spoilers come in handy while quoting sir. I care for my scroll wheel


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> The Unlimited Gravity remix if I'm not mistaken.
> Spoilers come in handy while quoting sir. I care for my scroll wheel


So then just press the middle button and move your mouse down.


----------



## bjgrenke

Silenced







lool.


----------



## FishCommander




----------



## tanton

though it looks slightly different now


----------



## FishCommander

Not being funny, I almost bought that case and did a "GLaDOS" themed build with it (The Evil computer from Portal 2 if you were not aware).


----------



## bav182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Thats weird because all I see is Blue


LOL your right, didnt notice until I posted them, everything on the desk is red, everything under is blue.. I'm more colour coded then I thought:thumb:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Sail by Awolnation some remix or another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Unlimited Gravity remix if I'm not mistaken.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Very clean look inside the case, as well as the room. I appreciate that very much myself, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoilers come in handy while quoting sir. I care for my scroll wheel
Click to expand...

Whatever you do, don't put the entire quote in a spoiler and then write underneath it, because that's so much more annoying than quoting a post with a lot of pictures in. Best thing to do is just to remove the pictures from the quote and replace it with "*snip*" or something - that's what people have done for years, and it's only recently that people thought it was a good idea to start throwing spoiler tags around everything when there's nothing there that needs it. Especially annoying when on a phone because, with the terribad OCN TapaTalk support, you can't see spoilers at all, so you have no idea what they're responding to.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Room:
> 
> 
> 
> My Build *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the song in the first video?
Click to expand...

1st. Sail
2nd. Middle Finger


----------



## Bonkers

Here is mine.










Been modding my case, this is what Im up to now.


----------



## Demented

Ahem. This is a Computer ROOM pic thread.

Example:


Note that the PC tower, monitor and peripherals are NOT the main focus of the picture. More of the surrounding _room_ is shown.









You can even add pictures of other walls in that room! It's amazing!


----------



## Bonkers

Well, if someone can remove it then do so, because all youll see other than that is a bunch of crap because its pretty destroyed every where else in the room


----------



## quakermaas

Haven't post a picture in here for a few years, so here yaa go.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Ahem. This is a Computer ROOM pic thread.
> Example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the PC tower, monitor and peripherals are NOT the main focus of the picture. More of the surrounding _room_ is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can even add pictures of other walls in that room! It's amazing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [


Thanks for clearing that up for people


----------



## bjgrenke

*@quakermaas* is that a granite desk??


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *@quakermaas* is that a granite desk??


Yep, sure is.

Had to get two of my friends to help me get it up 1 flight of stairs, wow is it heavy


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Yep, sure is.
> Had to get two of my friends to help me get it up 1 flight of stairs, wow is it heavy


I bet







Super nice though


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *@quakermaas* is that a granite desk??


Where did you get a granite top?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *@quakermaas* is that a granite desk??
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get a granite top?
Click to expand...

Granite slabs are easy to get. I got a granite table and it was way cheap. Will last forever!


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *@quakermaas* is that a granite desk??
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get a granite top?
Click to expand...

It was in my girlfriends fathers apartment, he had two in there and our new tenant didn't want both ( the other one is about 50cm longer) and after a month he tried to sell the bigger one on eBay for (BuyItNow) €25 with out telling us before he had listed it







, then it sold within fifteen minutes, only then did he phone us and say what he had done.

We told him he can't sell and that it can not be removed from the apartment.

Turned out they are designer desks and expensive.

http://www.usm.com/produkte/usm_haller/impressionen/impressionen.php?lang=usa&country=usa

This is the same size as the bigger one in the apartment.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/USM-HALLER-Schreibtisch-200x100-Franzosischer-Granit-neuwertig-/280863330907?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Inneneinrichtung_Tische&hash=item4164c2525b


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> It was in my girlfriends fathers apartment, he had two in there and our new tenant didn't want both ( the other one is about 50cm longer) and after a month he tried to sell the bigger one on eBay for (BuyItNow) €25 with out telling us before he had listed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then it sold within fifteen minutes, only then did he phone us and say what he had done.
> We told him he can't sell and that it can not be removed from the apartment.
> 
> Turned out they are designer desks and expensive.
> 
> http://www.usm.com/produkte/usm_haller/impressionen/impressionen.php?lang=usa&country=usa
> 
> This is the same size as the bigger one in the apartment.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/USM-HALLER-Schreibtisch-200x100-Franzosischer-Granit-neuwertig-/280863330907?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Inneneinrichtung_Tische&hash=item4164c2525b


Ohhhh.... I want a whole room full of that furniture... Beautiful stuff...


----------



## Ferling Design

Got a new camera after sundown so i tested it on my room.


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Got a new camera after sundown so i tested it on my room.


link to wallpaper? looks so sick.

also like the clean setup


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Got a new camera after sundown so i tested it on my room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great set up. Nice and clean, minus the Razer







NICE phone. So jelly


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> link to wallpaper? looks so sick.
> also like the clean setup


Thanks, the wallpaper is from a windows 7 theme you can download from HERE its called abstract dark.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Great set up. Nice and clean, minus the Razer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE phone. So jelly


Yeah i have major ocd sometimes i cant stand junk laying around. The phone is the Galaxy S 2 from sprint, you were close though. I sell phones for work.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Yeah i have major ocd sometimes i cant stand junk laying around. The phone is the Galaxy S 2 from sprint, you were close though. I sell phones for work.


By Razer I meant the keyboard and mouse haha. And for the phone I would have guessed Galaxy Note







Sounds like a good job


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been modding my case, this is what Im up to now.


You live in the Barracks and don't say you don't. Nicest Barracks comp room I've seen... at least as an 11B lol...








Nice Setup Dooder for what you have to work with


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> In case you guys didn't know, L3P is close to mass-producing his desk for sale.
> https://www.facebook.com/redharbingerinc
> 
> 
> 
> so how much are these going to be? also good for aircooling? +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good for aircooling, infact they will be very poor for aircooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It actually is good for air cooling, but they recommend liquid cooling especially if you put two systems in that specific desk (The Cross).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think it would do excellent at air cooling. Check out the rear fans.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wait, is it just the desk and you put your own components in, or is it a whole system, or do you have options for both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At first they'll offer just the desk with optional liquid cooling pre-installed. Eventually they'll offer full systems and different models.
> 
> The thing I love about it is that you can customize it when they go on sale. See the red circles on the outside of the leg? You can change that design. They cut them to order. By the way, this one has nearly perfect wire management in the legs themselves (I don't think it is visible in the photos because I think those are renders). Drive ports at the front right, USB and audio ports at the front left. Everything is swappable. This case will last you your entire life. Glass breaks? Change it. Legs get scratched/dented? Buy them, or paint them. I'm sure it's simple to take apart.
> 
> I suggested to them on their Facebook page that they should offer financing with Bill Me Later. It would make it easily affordable for lots of people as with 18 month, 0% financing, you'd pay $33 a month (using $600 as the price, which is still not known).
Click to expand...

I'm liking this very much. I need a new, bigger desk cause I'm running out of space and this is simply excellent, I love glass desks! I'd buy it with LC preinstalled, I just everything to be blue.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

It's amazing how many times you can mention to remove pictures in quoted posts and people still not do it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> It's amazing how many times you can mention to remove pictures in quoted posts and people still not do it.


This.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> It's amazing how many times you can mention to remove pictures in quoted posts and people still not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

this


----------



## strych9

Come on guys, Takism seems to be new in here.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Come on guys, Takism seems to be new in here.


Have to learn somehow... and judging by the amount of people who are not new that still do it, asking politely doesn't work. lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Come on guys, Takism seems to be new in here.


All I was instigating is a little bit of subtle reinforcement for people to not gum up the thread. Welcome, but learn swiftly, we mustn't put up with your insolence.


----------



## outtamymind

new setup shared between me and my room mate....room mates desk is on the left........we also have the projector setup, hooked up to my laptop running an XBMC server for movie watching


----------



## Defiler

Wall to wall to wall setup.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Wall to wall to wall setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a curved display in the first pic


----------



## BradleyW

Good setup with the monitors.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Wall to wall to wall setup.


The desk seems to be quite big, measurements?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The desk seems to be quite big, measurements?


Looks like it might be two IKEA Galant desks.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looks like it might be two IKEA Galant desks.


It is.







I bought 3 Galant desktops at IKEA in the as-is section for $10 each along with 3 of their $5 non-adjustable desk legs. I had to trim the 2 desk tops down to fit between the walls. I ran some 2x4's around the perimeter for support. It measures 41" by 124".

I took the third desk top and cut a piece off to make the keyboard tray.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Good setup with the monitors.


HA! Looking at your Avatar I can see why you approve.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Moving sucks and having an empty room sucks even more:

A growing room for an 18yr old

Should I return my shelf and get this instead?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/#/10103088


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Moving sucks and having an empty room sucks even more:
> 
> A growing room for an 18yr old
> Should I return my shelf and get this instead?
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/#/10103088


Looks nice and simple







That unit you linked is very nice, I have three for my home theatre setup with one horizontally and one vertically on each side and they're nice and sturdy. You can get the drawers/cupboards if you want too.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Moving sucks and having an empty room sucks even more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A growing room for an 18yr old
> 
> Should I return my shelf and get this instead?
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/#/10103088


yes get the other shelf in the link


----------



## WaRTaco

I just moved into my new apartment for the summer.















Just a poor college student


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I just moved into my new apartment for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> Just a poor college student


I love that room! Mind me asking what kind of TV that is? And nice poster, I love the landscape orientation it has.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I love that room! Mind me asking what kind of TV that is? And nice poster, I love the landscape orientation it has.


Its a 51inch Samsung Plasma, the Battlefield 3 Poster is one of the advertisement posters stores use to carry when the game came out.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Moving sucks and having an empty room sucks even more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A growing room for an 18yr old
> Should I return my shelf and get this instead?
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/#/10103088


I only wish I had clear space like that.

I was doing some electronics this weekend putting junk on a prototyping board and in my space surrounded by laundry, whatever the wife wants to stored in it, etc, I wound up looking like a kid playing with his toys on the floor. It's no fun soldering stuff hunched over under a desk. I definitely need to rid myself of the 2 "desks" in there and build a single long desk across the wall.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Moving sucks and having an empty room sucks even more:
> 
> A growing room for an 18yr old
> Should I return my shelf and get this instead?
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/#/10103088


got the same simple desk, moved from the bigger ikea expedit workstation setup  which i still have, but wanted something smaller for the living room.

Did the white desk with black legs vs your black desk and silver



simple is clean and easy to maintain


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I just moved into my new apartment for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a poor college student


Not *that* poor if your dropping bills on a 51'' Plasma


----------



## mcrbradbury

I suppose i should contribute, I've been watching this thread for longer than i can remember.
Just moved into a new house, brand new table and chair.








the surround sound isn't quite surround, but oh well, close enough.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I just moved into my new apartment for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a poor college student


First world problems: when people with gigantic TVs and $1500+ worth of computers call themselves poor.









Here's my dorm. Studying for my last final tomorrow. *Sigh of relief*(Its an easy one)


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Studying for my last final tomorrow. *Sigh of relief*(*Its an easy one*)


*Replies tomorrow* "Failed my last exam and I have to sell my entire set-up to pay for education bills for another semester. Goodbye OCN







"


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *Replies tomorrow* "Failed my last exam and I have to sell my entire set-up to pay for education bills for another semester. Goodbye OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Its kinda hard to fail when your teacher copies the questions/answers from the internet verbatim and you found the link to the pdf she uses.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> 
> 
> though it looks slightly different now


!


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Not *that* poor if your dropping bills on a 51'' Plasma


I have a good job man


----------



## gtsteviiee

@ bjgrenke, OverClocker55 and mazdaboi

Thanks, and I forgot I have thrown out the box (stupid me) do you guys think they will still take it? I have the receipt and if not, I guess I'll use it for something else.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> @ bjgrenke, OverClocker55 and mazdaboi
> Thanks, and I forgot I have thrown out the box (stupid me) do you guys think they will still take it? I have the receipt and if not, I guess I'll use it for something else.


Not sure, if they wont, Craigslist is your friend


----------



## gtsteviiee

Aw man, Oh well. I'll use it as a tv stand and put more shelves beside it.


----------



## bjgrenke

How much room is there to the left side of your desk? You could have it perpendicular to the wall on the left side of the desk with your rig on it.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Not sure, if they wont, Craigslist is your friend


Slightly Off Topic:

Am I the only person that finds Craigslist really difficult to navigate? There's like no organization to the website _at all_.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Its kinda hard to fail when your teacher copies the questions/answers from the internet verbatim and you found the link to the pdf she uses.


So you're cheating then?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*


Front that ↑ to ↓


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Front that ↑ to ↓
> -snip-


Nice, but how are you comfortable at all on that hard wooden chair?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I'm not lol, I have a pillow, but it looks terrible


----------



## Bryst

The man cave, literally. Equipped with 1970s lime green couch, wood paneling and a cat.


----------



## sinnerg

The cat undoes the man cave status.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> The cat *raises by a million* the man cave status.


Fixed.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Fixed.


Neville will be glad to hear his man-cave merit has been acknowledged.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting it finish a bigadv WU for the team competition and then it gets moved to the new place.


Haha....it looks like it's having a time out.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> The cat undoes the man cave status.


Cats are awesome and completely manly


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Neville will be glad to hear his man-cave merit has been acknowledged.


You'll rue the day!


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice, but how are you comfortable at all on that hard wooden chair?


Exactly what i was going to ask


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting it finish a bigadv WU for the team competition and then it gets moved to the new place.


You could say that your setup is somewhat.... _LACKing._


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> You could say that your setup is somewhat.... _LACKing._


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Dogs > Cats /argument


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Haha....it looks like it's having a time out.


^^this made my day LMAO!!!!


----------



## The KurrK

I'm not even going to bother posting mine at its current state, At the moment I'm basically completely rearranging my setup etc. Expect pics in the upcoming months.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The KurrK*
> 
> I'm not even going to bother posting mine at its current state, At the moment I'm basically completely rearranging my setup etc. Expect pics in the upcoming months.


See you in 2015


----------



## Ksireaper




----------



## csm725

Signum racks rock.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Nice and neat, I love it!!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> So you're cheating then?


I would say he's being resourceful haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Dogs > Cats /argument


Yup, I love my Shih-tzu more than I could love any cat.

Nice rooms everyone, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I would say he's being resourceful haha
> Yup, I love my Shih-tzu more than I could love any cat.
> Nice rooms everyone, keep 'em coming!


I think most dog owners wouldn't really be able to ever love a cat for one big reason. A dog, you show your dominance and the dog will automatically love and respect you because that's how dogs are. They have pack leaders. Where as cats on the other hand are solitary animals, you have to give them a reason to love and respect you. Which most people don't understand. Owning a cat is like being in a relationship, where a dog is like having a child. Some cats are awful and your just cant train, mostly female cats. They tend to only let 1 person in, while male cats are much more open minded. We have a dog too and shes great too, just not as great as my cat.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I would say he's being resourceful haha
> Yup, I love my Shih-tzu more than I could love any cat.
> Nice rooms everyone, keep 'em coming!


a Shih-tzu...?









I want to get something along the lines of a husky... but without all the hair... Got to keep that case clean (and one of my best friends is allergic....).


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> a Shih-tzu...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get something along the lines of a husky... but without all the hair... Got to keep that case clean (and one of my best friends is allergic....).


made me lol since you are The_Hairy_Yak


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> made me lol since you are The_Hairy_Yak


Just because my Yak is hairy, doesn't mean it makes my case dusty. A dog on the other hand, would wreak havoc on my radiator.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Just because my Yak is hairy, doesn't mean it makes my case dusty. A dog on the other hand, would wreak havoc on my radiator.


wife talked me into getting our current dog a few years back. she is a lab/ german short hair pointer mix. very smart, picked up tricks early and easily. easy to maintain a clean house due to a very short coat.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> The man cave, literally. Equipped with 1970s lime green couch, wood paneling and a cat.


I used to have a couch exactly like that one.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I used to have a couch exactly like that one.


Am I the only one who scrolls down, sees a pink pony, and instantly goes OMG! WOMENS! ....oh....


----------



## TheBadBull

yep.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I think most dog owners wouldn't really be able to ever love a cat for one big reason. A dog, you show your dominance and the dog will automatically love and respect you because that's how dogs are. They have pack leaders. Where as cats on the other hand are solitary animals, you have to give them a reason to love and respect you. Which most people don't understand. Owning a cat is like being in a relationship, where a dog is like having a child. Some cats are awful and your just cant train, mostly female cats. They tend to only let 1 person in, while male cats are much more open minded. We have a dog too and shes great too, just not as great as my cat.


I don't think I've ever been without a cat or a dog at any point in my life.

I don't see how a dog is like having a child unless you're talking about untimely acts of pooping.

I currently have a german shepherd (who seems to have nearly bitten off his tail today), 2 black x-breeds (one seems border collie and something, the other is lab and something), along with a tabby cat and to top it off a 2-year old son. The amount of hair (not from said son) that I clean up every day is crazy. My previous cat was awesome ... he barked. I'm not kidding. My cat prior to him was with me for 18 years.

Dogs or cats (or kids), they're all a handful no matter what.

As for training ... you don't train a cat, they train you.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I think most dog owners wouldn't really be able to ever love a cat for one big reason. A dog, you show your dominance and the dog will automatically love and respect you because that's how dogs are. They have pack leaders. Where as cats on the other hand are solitary animals, you have to give them a reason to love and respect you. Which most people don't understand. Owning a cat is like being in a relationship, where a dog is like having a child. Some cats are awful and your just cant train, mostly female cats. They tend to only let 1 person in, while male cats are much more open minded. We have a dog too and shes great too, just not as great as my cat.


That's totally true. Although it's not that I don't like cats, I just prefer dogs. I don't know why. However, my friend has a cat and the first time I met her cat it responded pretty well to me. Usually it scorns other people, but it immediately took a liking to me. Don't know why lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> a Shih-tzu...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get something along the lines of a husky... but without all the hair... Got to keep that case clean (and one of my best friends is allergic....).


Haha yeah, it's the only dog my Mom would allow since they don't shed (said the Petco worker). But honestly, I like small dogs, big dogs are fun too, but the smaller ones have a lot more energy. I would love to get another, like a Bulldog pup, but I can't take on the responsibility of it lol. I hate training pets.

Anyway, enough off topic discussion, we don't want to make the mods mad.


----------



## mackraney23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Nice


Where did you get that black mat?
looks nice


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> wife talked me into getting our current dog a few years back. she is a lab/ german short hair pointer mix. very smart, picked up tricks early and easily. easy to maintain a clean house due to a very short coat.


I have both a lab and a pointer!


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackraney23*
> 
> Where did you get that black mat?
> looks nice


My girl friend bought it for me from at a local officemax, its just a generic x large desk mat. I love it .









P.S you quoted the wrong user.


----------



## Ferling Design




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*


Dogs are a very valued component of their set up


----------



## noak

You like?


----------



## BillOhio

$14,000? Now That's Gangsta.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I liked everything until the hundreds were laid out...









What speakers/sub/AVR is that? If it's an AVR...


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I liked everything until the hundreds were laid out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speakers/sub/AVR is that? If it's an AVR...


Polk audio studio 60's for speakers, 250w polk sub, and a just a cheap reciever I got from newegg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> $14,000? Now That's Gangsta.


Nice maths.... $1,400... Thats the only picture I had of my laptop, and I'm to lazy to take another one...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Polk audio studio 60's for speakers, 250w polk sub, and a just a cheap reciever I got from newegg.
> Nice maths.... $1,400... Thats the only picture I had of my laptop, and I'm to lazy to take another one...


Don't be diss'n his maths brah.

Have you had anything to compare the speakers to? I'm looking to add a sub to mine as well. I have a pair of Infinity Primus 163's and BX5a''s.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> How much room is there to the left side of your desk? You could have it perpendicular to the wall on the left side of the desk with your rig on it.


The length of a king size bed.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> Nice maths.... $1,400... Thats the only picture I had of my laptop, and I'm to lazy to take another one...


typo, G.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> typo, G.


but even the comma was in the wrong place

Doesn't it bother you that the monitors aren't aligned? It seems like it would annoy the crap out of me to no end at all


----------



## mackraney23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> My girl friend bought it for me from at a local officemax, its just a generic x large desk mat. I love it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S you quoted the wrong user.


yea i don't how i did that lol.


----------



## TheBadBull

regarding dogs, I have a kleiner münsterländer.

Regarding room, I have a temp setup 'til I get myself a real desk.


----------



## Remix65

my setup in august 2008




edit: typo 17,000


----------



## Droopz

Recently I've gotten into the world of limited prints. Very addictive (and expensive







)

Thought I'd update here now I have a few of them up.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Recently I've gotten into the world of limited prints. Very addictive (and expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thought I'd update here now I have a few of them up.


man i wish i had that kind of space =( i love clean rooms with carpet SOO JELLY


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> You like?


Take the money and buy some better speakers


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> I suppose i should contribute, I've been watching this thread for longer than i can remember.
> Just moved into a new house, brand new table and chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the surround sound isn't quite surround, but oh well, close enough.


nice chair.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Office display upgrade complete! 3x Acer S211HL LED panels run off of a 5770. Next I have to finish the shelving in here, get some cabling cleaned up, and rebuild this PC (moving to a 2500k + ASUS Z68 + 16GB G.Skill + SF2281 SSD) because its current innards SUCK.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> *snip*
> Office display upgrade complete! 3x Acer S211HL LED panels run off of a 5770. Next I have to finish the shelving in here, get some cabling cleaned up, and rebuild this PC (moving to a 2500k + ASUS Z68 + 16GB G.Skill + SF2281 SSD) because its current innards SUCK.


Ahahaha I love the can


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Recently I've gotten into the world of limited prints. Very addictive (and expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thought I'd update here now I have a few of them up.


Wow, that room is AMAZING!! I love it!


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wow, that room is AMAZING!! I love it!


Thanks mate. Obviously there's more in the room in other directions, but I just had this pic handy as I was sending it to the artist that did those prints.

Might grab some more tomorrow.


----------



## dinocriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office display upgrade complete! 3x Acer S211HL LED panels run off of a 5770. Next I have to finish the shelving in here, get some cabling cleaned up, and rebuild this PC (moving to a 2500k + ASUS Z68 + 16GB G.Skill + SF2281 SSD) because its current innards SUCK.


Interface lift Wallpapers?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Thanks mate. Obviously there's more in the room in other directions, but I just had this pic handy as I was sending it to the artist that did those prints.
> Might grab some more tomorrow.


Would love to see more!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ahahaha I love the can










It's a great conversation starter! Though said conversations are often awkward.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinocriss*
> 
> Interface lift Wallpapers?


Yup!







Good call!


----------



## StickieStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*
> 
> I suppose i should contribute, I've been watching this thread for longer than i can remember.
> Just moved into a new house, brand new table and chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the surround sound isn't quite surround, but oh well, close enough.


Hi!


----------



## Reptile




----------



## m98custom1212

New apartment


----------



## Narokuu

that a magpul stock? and a 4x sight? smexy, love my M-4/AR collection xD


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is the thing holding the cords called?


----------



## bgtrance




----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that a magpul stock? and a 4x sight? smexy, love my M-4/AR collection xD


stock "m4" collapsible stock and yes 4x sight..

I plan putting some backup sights on it


----------



## BillOhio

Anyone living that close to Michigan does need to be heavily armed


----------



## PCModderMike

Just wanted to share










Kinda got a his and her setup going on, with my wife's setup on the right.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*


That the new Envy 15?
How are those?

New Desk:


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got a his and her setup going on, with my wife's setup on the right.


Love the rig behind the monitor like that







Who did you buy the Crossover from and when? It looks flawless


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Anyone living that close to Michigan does need to be heavily armed


LOL

Thats just one of the many firearms I own.. I'm thinking Scar or gtx 680 for my next purchase... I need all my toys before I get married lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [UL=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/857156/width/600/height/450/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2279555/width/600/height/450[/URL]]


Everytime I see a switch 810 build makes want to get one... even though the 800d is a perfect case for me


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got a his and her setup going on, with my wife's setup on the right.


Nice Mike! I really got to post a pic of my setup sometime!

-MegatechPC


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Love the rig behind the monitor like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you buy the Crossover from and when? It looks flawless


Thanks. I just received it last week, think it was Monday, and I was pleasantly surprised to have it arrive in darn near perfect condition. Only flaw is the Crossover logo itself on the front is kind of scratched and one stuck pixel towards the top right corner, I truly have to hunt for it to find it. I ordered mine from dcsamsungmall. It's actually going for cheaper than usual right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Everytime I see a switch 810 build makes want to get one... even though the 800d is a perfect case for me


I actually struggled between the 800D and the Switch, the 800D is indeed a great case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice Mike! I really got to post a pic of my setup sometime!
> -MegatechPC


Thank you! It would be nice to see yours


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks. I just received it last week, think it was Monday, and I was pleasantly surprised to have it arrive in darn near perfect condition. Only flaw is the Crossover logo itself on the front is kind of scratched and one stuck pixel towards the top right corner, I truly have to hunt for it to find it. I ordered mine from dcsamsungmall. It's actually going for cheaper than usual right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually struggled between the 800D and the Switch, the 800D is indeed a great case.
> Thank you! It would be nice to see yours


Fook me I'd love to have one of those...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Nothing special


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Nothing special


Exoteric.roach? Love his wallpapers.


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share


Glad to see another folk from the commonwealth!


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> -snip-
> Everytime I see a switch 810 build makes want to get one... even though the 800d is a perfect case for me


I just got one and its awesome!!!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Moved my desktop back on top of my desk...just gets too dusty on the floor.


----------



## StudioSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Here is a pick of my bedroom setup. I dont game on this system, it's used purely for video encoding and storage. I have a Toshiba i7 laptop for everyday stuff. I use a Logitech wireless k/b and mouse while sitting on my bed, which is were this photo was taken from.
> Since this pic was taken I have changed the Sony hifi system for a much better Jamo 5.1 setup, and a better Onkyo amp. And the LG DVD Recorder on the bottom got ditched for a Samsung 3D Wi-fi Bluray player.
> It is kinda overkill for a bedroom, but when I get my own place it should be sweet in a dedicated media room.


I actually know her. She is so rad. Her hubby is actually a super cool dude, really hard to hate em but a little jelly you know. -Brandon


----------



## StudioSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> never its really useful, when im lazy and wanna eat on the computer.. ha thats whats its for my plate of food.


Clean EK!!


----------



## StudioSpeed

Hey guys I just bought 10 of these and am the only dealer in San Diego (or SoCal as far as I know) what do you think about em?

I already bought 10 (5 of each) and am going to be testing them in tri-monitor tri sli 680 config and reporting back (wonder if anyone will rep us for this LOL) but what do you think so far?










http://gaming.benq.com/gaming-monitor/xl2420t/gallery/#skip


----------



## FishCommander

I think you should send them to me







I'll test em for ya


----------



## strych9

These are damn expensive here in Bangladesh ._.


----------



## ragtag7

I'm almost done with my setup and going to post pics soon!


----------



## Infernus-cz

my mancave at home...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StudioSpeed*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought 10 of these and am the only dealer in San Diego (or SoCal as far as I know) what do you think about em?
> I already bought 10 (5 of each) and am going to be testing them in tri-monitor tri sli 680 config and reporting back (wonder if anyone will rep us for this LOL) but what do you think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gaming.benq.com/gaming-monitor/xl2420t/gallery/#skip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Those look awesome! How much does one run, I'm looking for 3 new monitors that are all the same for my tri-monitor setup. Right now I have 2 Gateways (crap) and a decent Acer but I'm looking for something better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my workspace at work...
> 
> and my mancave at home...


Very nice setups on both accounts, but can you edit your top pic, as it is currently NSFW.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda got a his and her setup going on, with my wife's setup on the right.






I'm loving the set up man! That monitor is SUPER nice!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the thing holding the cords called?
Click to expand...

Sold at Ikea, can't remember the name but they don't have much under cable management, you should be able to find it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sold at Ikea, can't remember the name but they don't have much under cable management, you should be able to find it.


Here is a LINK to the one I believe is what you have, it is called "SIGNUM Cable management."


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sold at Ikea, can't remember the name but they don't have much under cable management, you should be able to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a LINK to the one I believe is what you have, it is called "SIGNUM Cable management."
Click to expand...

Don't have it, just answered him.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Don't have it, just answered him.


That's what I get for not looking closely at the posts before I reply...









Should have said, "I think this is the one pictured."


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I love that room! Mind me asking what kind of TV that is? And nice poster, I love the landscape orientation it has.


ya i live right next to him. his computer is nothing like mine


----------



## sloughy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Moved my desktop back on top of my desk...just gets too dusty on the floor.
> 
> awesome!!!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Took a pic for a different purpose, figured I'd throw it up here anyways.

the monitors are 24" and the TV is 42", Laptop is cut out but on the right which is why I have 2 keyboards and 2 mice. The laptop is pushing the 42" since I only have a single GTX 580.










Spoiler: Old pics:


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> New apartment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i'm in toledo also


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Glad to see another folk from the commonwealth!


Born and raised







Living in South Carolina now though.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StudioSpeed*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought 10 of these and am the only dealer in San Diego (or SoCal as far as I know) what do you think about em?
> I already bought 10 (5 of each) and am going to be testing them in tri-monitor tri sli 680 config and reporting back (wonder if anyone will rep us for this LOL) but what do you think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gaming.benq.com/gaming-monitor/xl2420t/gallery/#skip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They look ok, but sadly they're only 1080p. Surprised companies aren't going with higher resolution monitors since 1080p seems clunky nowadays.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've got some terribad pics of my setup so far:











I'll post some real pics when I get the room finished (just moved in last month)...


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I just moved into my new apartment for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a poor college student


Now you need to throw up Val's set up.


----------



## SIDWULF

IL2 Cliffs of Dover, sitting in a Spitfire Mark II. The camera is Track IR 5 (Head Tracking system) and also rudder pedals on the floor.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've got some terribad pics of my setup so far:
> 
> I'll post some real pics when I get the room finished (just moved in last month)...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I really like your desk


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StudioSpeed*
> 
> I actually know her. She is so rad. Her hubby is actually a super cool dude, really hard to hate em but a little jelly you know. -Brandon


Damn. you are one lucky guy lol.

I'm about to change that setup in the next 2 weeks. All of that stuff in the picture is moving over towards the door on the right and i'm putting a desk against the left wall. My subwoofer will sit under the desk and the pc will sit on top so I can squeeze it all into the available space. Got my 24" Benq monitor today and should have the desk installed and setup before May 15th for Diablo 3


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StudioSpeed*
> 
> I actually know her. She is so rad. Her hubby is actually a super cool dude, really hard to hate em but a little jelly you know. -Brandon


Who is she, I'm currious, she looks really cute?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Who is she, I'm currious, she looks really cute?


Jessica Alba.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Jessica Alba.


OK, just didn't recognize her from the pic, and yes, she is very hot!


----------



## lurker2501

my humble setup with my new microlab speakers. love em :3


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your desk


Thanks! Got it from Office Depot and it ONLY took about 5 hours to assemble!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks! Got it from Office Depot and it ONLY took about 5 hours to assemble!


Nice setup, I've seen your videos on YouTube


----------



## SungQ

Hopefully I'm not going too far off topic here. This was my bedroom/computer room about 10 years ago when I was in high school.







Sorry my setup isn't in the photos. They were taken during painting.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> Hopefully I'm not going too far off topic here. This was my bedroom/computer room about 10 years ago when I was in high school.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my setup isn't in the photos. They were taken during painting.












No, realy, that's crazy! Not a Bruce Lee fan, but that paint job is awesome! Bravo!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did you do that with a projector?


----------



## SungQ

No, my brother drew it freehand from a filtered photo.

The style was inspired by an art teacher we had. We carved linoleum blocks and made stamped prints with ink. You layer different prints in other colors to create depth starting with the lighter colors.

A projector would certainly make it easier, but you could always just draw a grid on the photo and proportionally blow it up.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks! Got it from Office Depot and it ONLY took about 5 hours to assemble!


LOL, I was looking at the ikea Galant... gonna see about pricing on this one now







thanks


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-


How well does your 570 handle that resolution? I've wanted a 1440p monitor for the longest time but I always though I'd have to Crossfire/SLI in order to get good performance on any kind of game.


----------



## DarkCode

The picture is a little old so I'll take new ones once I finish my current build. The top 32" LCD was replaced with a 40" Samsung LED, and the Plasma is a 58" Panasonic. Sold the Dell 23" monitor as well for $250 since I use the plasma as my default now. Nothing like gaming and browsing the web on 58" from the couch with a dinovo edge.


----------



## .Griff.

Recently got another Amon table top and create a large "L" shaped desk -







And the nosey bugger that keeps watching me through the window!!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

@ Griff - Now that's funny, you got a peeping squirrel!!


----------



## Alatar

Trying out how much memory making a panorama in CS5 takes


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Trying out how much memory making a panorama in CS5 takes


That bookshelf :O I like that book shelf where'd you get that book shelf?!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> That bookshelf :O I like that book shelf where'd you get that book shelf?!


haha it's just IKEA stuff, a couple of individual bookshelves bolted together







Can't remember the exact name of the product but still it's IKEA, shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Trying out how much memory making a panorama in CS5 takes


----------



## sinnerg

Wow! Nice amount of space.

What's the red can in the upper right corner?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Wow! Nice amount of space.
> What's the red can in the upper right corner?


a mini fire extinguisher







I guess it could be useful one day considering how hot my mobo's VRMs are running


----------



## elikim

Here is a quick panorama i did. I don't usually upload pics but I thought I'd share.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Wow! Nice amount of space.
> What's the red can in the upper right corner?
> 
> 
> 
> a mini fire extinguisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could be useful one day considering how hot my mobo's VRMs are running
Click to expand...

I thought it was a bug spray can


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I thought it was a bug spray can


I bet I can kill bugs with it too.


----------



## sinnerg

To be correct you'll first need to set them on fire.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elikim*
> 
> Here is a quick panorama i did. I don't usually upload pics but I thought I'd share.


Nice set up! Any more pics of your TJ-07?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> To be correct you'll first need to set them on fire.


I hear cans of aerosol are the most effective house hold flame throwers. Who needs a fly swatter?


----------



## Asininity

I need to clean. So badly.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 
> I need to clean. So badly.


Do I see a pikachu? I think I do see a pikachu...that and a lamp that is pointed upwards towards a window with sunlight coming out of it







.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Obviously that is his internet connection. Morse Code FTW!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Do I see a pikachu? I think I do see a pikachu...that and a lamp that is pointed upwards towards a window with sunlight coming out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a little Pikachu on my monitor. If that lamp ever gets unplugged sunlight will cease to exist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Obviously that is his internet connection. Morse Code FTW!


My internet's been replaced with Morse Code? I thought was just dial up.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Obviously that is his internet connection. Morse Code FTW!


.. / ..-. .. -. -.. / - .... . / -.-. .-.. ..- - - . .-. / .. -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .-. --- --- -- / ... --- -- . .-- .... .- - / -.-. .- .-.. -- .. -. --. / ... .. -. -.-. . / .. - / -- .- -.- . ... / -- .. -. . / .-.. --- --- -.- / ... --- / -- ..- -.-. .... / -... . - - . .-. / -. --- .-- / .- -. -.. / .. / .-- --- -. .----. - / .... .- ...- . / - --- / -.-. .-.. . .- -. / .. - / .-.-.- / - .... .- - .----. ... / --- -.- .- -.-- --..-- / ..- -. .--. .-.. ..- --. / .. - .-.-.- .-.-.- .. / .... .. -.. . / --- ..- - / .. -. / -- -.-- / .-. --- --- -- / .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.-- ... .-.-.- .-.-.- -.. --- / .. - / .--- ..- ... - / - --- / ... . . / .-- .... .- - / .... .- .--. .--. . -. ... .-.-.-

(Yes I used a translator, I'm a very lazy fella)

I find the clutter in your room somewhat calming since it makes mine look so much better now and I won't have to clean it ^_^ . That's okay, unplug it..I hide out in my room anyways..do it just to see what happens.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> .. / ..-. .. -. -.. / - .... . / -.-. .-.. ..- - - . .-. / .. -. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .-. --- --- -- / ... --- -- . .-- .... .- - / -.-. .- .-.. -- .. -. --. / ... .. -. -.-. . / .. - / -- .- -.- . ... / -- .. -. . / .-.. --- --- -.- / ... --- / -- ..- -.-. .... / -... . - - . .-. / -. --- .-- / .- -. -.. / .. / .-- --- -. .----. - / .... .- ...- . / - --- / -.-. .-.. . .- -. / .. - / .-.-.- / - .... .- - .----. ... / --- -.- .- -.-- --..-- / ..- -. .--. .-.. ..- --. / .. - .-.-.- .-.-.- .. / .... .. -.. . / --- ..- - / .. -. / -- -.-- / .-. --- --- -- / .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.-- ... .-.-.- .-.-.- -.. --- / .. - / .--- ..- ... - / - --- / ... . . / .-- .... .- - / .... .- .--. .--. . -. ... .-.-.-
> (Yes I used a translator, I'm a very lazy fella)
> I find the clutter in your room somewhat calming since it makes mine look so much better now and I won't have to clean it ^_^ . That's okay, unplug it..I hide out in my room anyways..do it just to see what happens.


If you for even a second take away my well deserved sunshine after putting up with near constant rain since last fall. You. Will. Die.









But for real. Oregon winters are VERY depressing. Especially since I work in a room that is always below 65 degrees no matter what, has no windows, and has the constant fan hum of a server floor. Only to be teased by the security cameras when it's nice out... In the winter I'm at work by the time it's light out side and head home when it's getting dark out...


----------



## Dustwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Recently I've gotten into the world of limited prints. Very addictive (and expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thought I'd update here now I have a few of them up.


That Justin van Genderen Gotham print is amazing. It's sold out though and I can't seem to find anybody selling them .


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> If you for even a second take away my well deserved sunshine after putting up with near constant rain since last fall. You. Will. Die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for real. Oregon winters are VERY depressing. Especially since I work in a room that is always below 65 degrees no matter what, has no windows, and has the constant fan hum of a server floor. Only to be teased by the security cameras when it's nice out... In the winter I'm at work by the time it's light out side and head home when it's getting dark out...


You know the solution to cold winters right? More heaters ( read: computers) to heat up the room and use as a nice source of warmth and comfort both inside and outside. California weather is the greatest XD

On another note @ Droopz do those prints come with the hangers already or did you have to pick them up from somewhere? I've been looking for something like those recently for my Child of Eden poster and some other unknown poster that I'm going to buy sometime int he near future ( Room looks a bit bland right now).


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> You know the solution to cold winters right? More heaters ( read: computers) to heat up the room and use as a nice source of warmth and comfort both inside and outside. California weather is the greatest XD
> On another note @ Droopz do those prints come with the hangers already or did you have to pick them up from somewhere? I've been looking for something like those recently for my Child of Eden poster and some other unknown poster that I'm going to buy sometime int he near future ( Room looks a bit bland right now).


That would be an epic solution... if I didn't work more or less on a data center's server floor...


----------



## ulnevrgtit




----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*






It looks dark and cozy in there. Nice set up.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*






Okay I think I found the very next desk that I want..mind identifying what it is I shall be purchasing sometime in the future?


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Recently got another Amon table top and create a large "L" shaped desk -
> 
> 
> 
> And the nosey bugger that keeps watching me through the window!!


I love the little squirrel outside of your window! Is he/she a regular visitor?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*


Squirrel. :3


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I think I found the very next desk that I want..mind identifying what it is I shall be purchasing sometime in the future?
Click to expand...

Desk (almost the same, they dont carry mine anymore)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39837013/

Shelving on left (full and half unit)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10196431/


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

finally got a better desk. i have much more space to rage and flail around now

















this loan some looking desk here is for my friend when he comes over and brings his comp


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> finally got a better desk. i have much more space to rage and flail around now


I like the 500R







Looks like it would be fun to squeeze some rads in there.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> finally got a better desk. i have much more space to rage and flail around now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this loan some looking desk here is for my friend when he comes over and brings his comp


Very nice setup!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like the 500R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it would be fun to squeeze some rads in there.


You would think, but I have a 120 up to on mine (which doesn't fit under the grill as the grill will only allow a 25mm and mine is a 38mm deep rad) and I'm stuck on how to get more cooling into the case! My next step is to mount a 360 off the back of the thing. If anyone figures out how to get more rads in there (without sacrificing the HDD bays) let me know, I'm at a loss right now, but then again, I'm not very creative!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> finally got a better desk. i have much more space to rage and flail around now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Looks so clean. Its really nice







How did you mount your headset on the side of the case? Thanks


----------



## jedi304

Looks like he used a stick on hook. You can buy those easily at a hardware or home improvement store.


----------



## JedixJarf

Bought a desk on craigslist yesterday.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Bought a desk on craigslist yesterday.


Wow that's a nice a** desk...that's how I got my latest desk, it's from IKEA. Gotta love craigslist


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Bought a desk on craigslist yesterday.


Nice find! how much?



Not a very good pic of mine but I snagged it for $40


----------



## MaDeuce50

My simple and messy setup


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Bought a desk on craigslist yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


I love that setup, so clean, so simple, so nice!! And I love the 800D, great clean looking case, very nice setup!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow that's a nice a** desk...that's how I got my latest desk, it's from IKEA. Gotta love craigslist


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Nice find! how much?


He had it listed for $350, I paid $160.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love that setup, so clean, so simple, so nice!! And I love the 800D, great clean looking case, very nice setup!!


800D? Correct me if im wrong but it looks more like the NZXT Switch 810


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> 800D? Correct me if im wrong but it looks more like the NZXT Switch 810


Yup, definitely an 800D. I'd recognize that side window anywhere


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Yup, definitely an 800D. I'd recognize that side window anywhere


I love my 800D. I need to finish wrapping it, but I haven't gotten around to taking it down to my work.


----------



## DraXxus1549

That is definitely a NZXT Switch 810









Would post image but school internet speeds are sucking right now.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> That is definitely a NZXT Switch 810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would post image but school internet speeds are sucking right now.


This one?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















That one is a 800D, no question. The window, front, and legs are identical to the 800D beside me







.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> My simple and messy setup


Thats the case I want, dang cool.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> My simple and messy setup


My bad fail on my part. Thought this was the case in question.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Previous setups...


----------



## p33k

A little cluttered... I had the powerstrips on the floor until I caught one of my dogs chewing on a power cord. Not sure what to do with them now. I guess I could find a way to mount them against the back of the desk but that would cut in to my "Me" time


----------



## pepejovi

^ How about disciplining the dog? It shouldn't be biting the cables anyway.


----------



## LtStinger

Enough chewing on power cords, and dogs will learn themselves, eventually.


----------



## pepejovi

Just say "Bad dog..." once in a very disappointed voice, and the dog will never do it again.


----------



## TheBadBull

I'd be more worried for the rig suddenly losing power.


----------



## sollaris

Why does everyone have 3 monitors !!! You make me wanna spend more money on stuff I dont need!!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Previous setups...






So clean looking......


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sollaris*
> 
> Why does everyone have 3 monitors !!! You make me wanna spend more money on stuff I dont need!!


Productivity. I like being able to work on multiple things at once without having to alt+tab to get to things. Also, if you are working on something, lets say (as I was last night) building a web page, it helps to be able to have everything you need up without having to move screens around to find what you are looking for. Last night I had an HTML help guide up on my right monitor, my HTML editor up on my middle monitor and a web browser open on my right monitor. I could get quick help from my left monitor, plug in my code and test, bam, page pops up on my right monitor, I see everything without ever having to leave my editor and I can keep working. For me it is all about productivity.

I just got a second monitor for my work computer (they have finally realized that it can increase productivity and have given them to all of us!) and now I can work about 1/3 (if not more) faster because I'm not having to search for the info I need. I can have my coding info (what needs to be coded) on my left screen and be coding in my right screen and and I have to do is click back and forth. No shrinking pages, no trying to work with split screens (which really sucks on a 19" monitor), just get what I need from one, code in the other and unless I have to scroll in my requirements page, I can do eveything without ever leaving my coding screen. Frankly, I couldn't go back to using just one monitor, it would drive me NUTS!

Others like it for gaming, running 3 monitors in surround on an SLI set up is pretty neat (I've tried it, not for me) but I don't game very much and when I do, I prefer just to have the game on my center monitor, but that's just me.

Anyway, that's just my







.


----------



## sinnerg

I'd love multiple monitors. I have a DELL U2711 and I want 2 more. I came from a 19" CRT to a 27" IPS panel and when I first started using it I was amazed at how many of my small windows I could open on the 27". Fast-forward a year and now I need more space on the 27". 3x 27" would be fantastic and will make a huge difference in getting work done more efficiently. If only I wasn't flat broke and my supplier (component distributor) didn't up the price (idiots actually trying to distribute the DELL at higher than a retail price!).









What would drive me insane though is using 3 different brands/types of monitor. I've tried before at the office and I think if you're going to go multiple monitor then make sure they're the same kind. Less strain adjusting to them.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> I'd love multiple monitors. I have a DELL U2711 and I want 2 more. I came from a 19" CRT to a 27" IPS panel and when I first started using it I was amazed at how many of my small windows I could open on the 27". Fast-forward a year and now I need more space on the 27". 3x 27" would be fantastic and will make a huge difference in getting work done more efficiently. If only I wasn't flat broke and my supplier (component distributor) didn't up the price (idiots actually trying to distribute the DELL at higher than a retail price!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would drive me insane though is using 3 different brands/types of monitor. I've tried before at the office and I think if you're going to go multiple monitor then make sure they're the same kind. Less strain adjusting to them.*


This is my current problem. I started with an old 23" Gateway that I bought about 4 years ago. Last year I picked up another one used on eBay (as they don't make the model I have) for more than I paid for the original because I wanted matching monitors. Now I can't find the old Gateways anymore, so I picked up a 23" Acer, which I love, but now my setup is annoying me. I have the two Gateways on the sides and the Acer in the middle, but the Gateways are slightly taller and not as wide as the Acer and so they don't line up quite right.

I'm looking to get 2 more of the Acers, move the Gageways to my other computers and then get rid of the old square 19 and 15 inch moitors I have on those, but I have to come up with the money. Sure, they're only about $150.00 each but I'm flat broke right now.

And before the flamming starts (I know they are cheap, no good monitors by some standards) I don't game, I have 122 inch home theater screen for that, I don't watch movies, see previous, or anything else that involves high end graphics on my computer, so as long as they have a clear picture when I'm working in notepad++ or web browsing, I don't care how cheap they are.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> I'd love multiple monitors. I have a DELL U2711 and I want 2 more. I came from a 19" CRT to a 27" IPS panel and when I first started using it I was amazed at how many of my small windows I could open on the 27". Fast-forward a year and now I need more space on the 27". 3x 27" would be fantastic and will make a huge difference in getting work done more efficiently. If only I wasn't flat broke and my supplier (component distributor) didn't up the price (idiots actually trying to distribute the DELL at higher than a retail price!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would drive me insane though is using 3 different brands/types of monitor. I've tried before at the office and I think if you're going to go multiple monitor then make sure they're the same kind. Less strain adjusting to them.


I recently added 2 new Asus monitors to an existing Benq and they made everything on the Benq look yellow







I ended up selling the Benq on Kijiji and buying another Asus. If I had known I would be buying 3 new monitors anyway, I could have bought some 24" for the same price







well, you live and learn


----------



## OverClocker55

*15% off all RAZER products on Newegg.com.*

Headsets & Accessories
Keyboards
Mice
Mouse Pads & Accessories
PC Game Controllers
Speakers
Xbox 360 Accessories

Code: *EMCNENB237*
Here is what I'm purchasing:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999065
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999092


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Huge room and Tiny desk?? I would rock a fullsized Command Center with that room!
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I was lucky my GF let me have this space. She wanted to put my stuff in the garage, and the garage is not pretty.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I'm really loving the look of your room, WLL77. Those windows are nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,
> The windows provide for a nice view, however it is starting to get hot. I am curious how this will affect my temps over the summer.
Click to expand...

I know your relationship is none of my business, but if were you I would explain to her firmly, but calmly that you are both equal and just like you allow her to enjoy her hobbies, she too should allow you to do your thing and have your man cave!


----------



## Gunsrunner

A couple of the PC room, will show the theater room later, after a clean-up.









LOL !!!! Thats the wifes, last years hand me downs, I5 750, HD6870, 8G Apacer 1600, 120G force2 SSD. Here are some of mine!


Thats the server under bench left back corner, troll the forums on that while killing people on BF3.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> A couple of the PC room, will show the theater room later, after a clean-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!! Thats the wifes, last years hand me downs, I5 750, HD6870, 8G Apacer 1600, 120G force2 SSD. Here are some of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the server under bench left back corner, troll the forums on that while killing people on BF3.


First off, love the setup!! Wish mine was that clean! Second, I have that same wallpaper on my desktop right now! I love how it looks spread over 3 screens!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Went from a old, breaking fold out table to...
> 
> A nice (compared to my last setup) wooden desk that I got for free from an office building that was getting shut down.


That looks... medieval


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *15% off all RAZER products on Newegg.com.*
> Headsets & Accessories
> Keyboards
> Mice
> Mouse Pads & Accessories
> PC Game Controllers
> Speakers
> Xbox 360 Accessories
> Code: *EMCNENB237*
> Here is what I'm purchasing:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999065
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999092


instead of buying that small mouse mat why not get the xtrac pads xxl. its seems way better for about the same price.
i got one many weeks ago but i havent had time to clean my desk.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> instead of buying that small mouse mat why not get the xtrac pads xxl. its seems way better for about the same price.
> i got one many weeks ago but i havent had time to clean my desk.


The X-Trac pad looks cool. How's the surface, speed or control like in Razer?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> A couple of the PC room...


Dang all these triple monitor setups are looking great


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> The X-Trac pad looks cool. How's the surface, speed or control like in Razer?


i've never owned a razer product so i cant make the comparison. i have a mediocre mouse pad right now that doesnt seem to bother me. i think what bothers me is the stuff on my desk laying on the mouse cord lol. when i opened up the xtrac it looked alright. nothing special. i picked it up based on looks.

i hate looking at clean desks. it makes me feel guilty.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i've never owned a razer product so i cant make the comparison. i have a mediocre mouse pad right now that doesnt seem to bother me. i think what bothers me is the stuff on my desk laying on the mouse cord lol. its when i opened up the xtrac it looked alright. nothing special. i picked it up based on looks.
> i hate looking at clean desks. it makes me feel guilty.



The one on the right is "control" and the left is "speed".
Another pic:

Right: speed; left: control.
I've been interested in that pad for quite a while, but haven't bought it yet because I wasn't sure about the surface type.


----------



## Remix65

it looks more like the one on the right. i remember it having a slight shiny look.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> it looks more like the one on the right. i remember it having a slight shiny look.


Oh thank you, +REP.


----------



## gorb

just get a puretrak talent :>


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Those mouse pad pics make me want to do the same thing with my Fascinate... "this blurry picture?...or this blurry picture?" I need a camera...


----------



## Hillskill

Old setup:



New setup:



Been following this thread since I first joined up so it feels good to finally contribute. The new setup is a work in progress. 5.1 went in last night and I'm really happy with it. Need a nice desk lamp though.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> Old setup:
> 
> photo.JPG 102k .JPG file
> 
> New setup:
> 
> Office.jpg 281k .jpg file
> 
> Been following this thread since I first joined up so it feels good to finally contribute. The new setup is a work in progress. 5.1 went in last night and I'm really happy with it. Need a nice desk lamp though.


Please edit and use OCN's integrated photo up-loader, a lot of users won't bother clicking your links. Or at least I won't.


----------



## Hillskill

The way I did used to work. Anyways, all fixed now


----------



## Pwizzle

sorry for the blurry pictures.. need a new camera -.-

Ikea desks vika amon.
Just got them last week, i love them


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Where did you get that desk?...I like









New setup:


----------



## OC-Guru

This is not my setup, its a good friend of mine's.. you can see my setup on the monitor. he was looking at it lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my setup, its a good friend of mine's.. you can see my setup on the monitor. he was looking at it lol


HOLY RAT'S NEST BATMAN!

Your friend needs to get his **** together and clean a little bit....


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my setup, its a good friend of mine's.. you can see my setup on the monitor. he was looking at it lol


a bit messy eh?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Where did you get that desk?...I like


I think that's an ikea galant.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would share my setup. Hope you like.


Interesting, cool and funny setup at the same time.








You need a fence to keep the wife & kids away from your command center?
You need a curtain to prevent other people from spying on your center from outside?

Kudos to you for being one of the few who understand that you should keep a distance from a large TV if you plan on using it as a monitor


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My rig, sitting in the corner all alone in an empty apartment.


Saddest setup I've seen.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> *snip
> The one on the right is "control" and the left is "speed".
> Another pic:
> *snip
> Right: speed; left: control.
> I've been interested in that pad for quite a while, but haven't bought it yet because I wasn't sure about the surface type.


I had a Razer Goliathus Speed Edition, switched to a Microthin WowPad. Now I'm not using a mouse pad at all and I actually prefer this over anything else I've tried. But that probably all depends on the desk surface


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Where did you get that desk?...I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New setup:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I think that's an ikea galant.


Yep. Its the galant. main section and two extension pieces. It wraps around two entire walls.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> HOLY RAT'S NEST BATMAN!
> Your friend needs to get his **** together and clean a little bit....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> a bit messy eh?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

nevermind...guess its the galant


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *Replies tomorrow* "Failed my last exam and I have to sell my entire set-up to pay for education bills for another semester. Goodbye OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> Its kinda hard to fail when your teacher copies the questions/answers from the internet verbatim and you found the link to the pdf she uses.
Click to expand...

Good luck








Oh, wait... you don't need it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> How well does your 570 handle that resolution? I've wanted a 1440p monitor for the longest time but I always though I'd have to Crossfire/SLI in order to get good performance on any kind of game.


Just now noticed this, sorry for the late reply. Well I actually do have two 570's in SLI, and it handles everything flawlessly at 1440p. If I was running a single 570, eh not so much.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noak*
> 
> 
> 
> You like?


Me no laik. U ganxta n00b.


----------



## Gunfire

/OT


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> First off, love the setup!! Wish mine was that clean! Second, I have that same wallpaper on my desktop right now! I love how it looks spread over 3 screens!


Yeah i love the way it looks as well, cant keep the one in my avatar up, with the misses around.








I am using a Benq and 2 samsungs and matching displays is impossible. Sometimes i wish technology didn't change so fast!!!!!








I want IPS, 27", tilt/height/pivot, 120hz, la de dar , that will be x3 oh $1500 and add the 2 x 670 another $800 or be happy with what we have !!!


----------



## Ferling Design

Shorts on, chillin










Pants ON! DO WORK!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Shorts on, chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants ON! DO WORK!


lol


----------



## Hartk1213

Heres my Set-up
Sorry for the blurry pics they were taken with the Galaxy S



here are my three monitors with the wallpaper i made and matches my theme pretty well...you cant tell but its red and grey and black
and it is my first initial "K" in a cursive font flipped horizontal , vertical, and then both to make a square and then repeated over and over again i thought it looked pretty cool


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Shorts on, chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-


On Topic: That setup looks awesome, the picture also makes the 23" monitor look a lot bigger than 23". More like 27".


Spoiler: Off Topic



What kind of jeans are those (brand)? From what I can tell in the picture, they look like a nice slim fit. I've been trying to find some other brand pants to wear simply because all of PacSun's jeans look really similar.


----------



## Ferling Design

Bull head Dillon skinny ^


----------



## Gunfire

Levi's 511's fit the same as well, super comfy too!


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my setup, its a good friend of mine's.. you can see my setup on the monitor. he was looking at it lol


Ah, just what one needs around the PC ... an emergency light and an electric toothbrush.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> New setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow... leg room! One luxury I don't have yet.


----------



## Aaranu

I still live at home and i also live in the smallest room in the whole house, but its plenty big for me. All i need is a bed and my computer after all
















And this is my collection of boxes







as well as my old 6990 which is now serving me as a paper weight haha


----------



## raptorxrx

A PAPERWEIGHT!!!! That would be great for a OCN freebie!







Or me


----------



## pierowheelz

Here's mine!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> A PAPERWEIGHT!!!! That would be great for a OCN freebie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or me


Unfortunately I am actually in the process of selling it to a mate from work atm. I need the money to invest in even more boxes!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> Yeah i love the way it looks as well, *cant keep the one in my avatar up, with the misses around*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a Benq and 2 samsungs and matching displays is impossible. Sometimes i wish technology didn't change so fast!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want IPS, 27", tilt/height/pivot, 120hz, la de dar , that will be x3 oh $1500 and add the 2 x 670 another $800 or be happy with what we have !!!


Amusingly I have the one in your avatar as well, and just like you, I can't keep it up when the wife is home! That's why I just stick with the solar system one, she doesn't complain or get self conscience when I keep it something like that. The funny thing is, I have some NSFW wallpapers that span all three as well, I think its funny to have them up when friends come over, but the wife has an absolute fit when she sees them!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts on, chillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants ON! DO WORK!


Haha!!







Nice!


----------



## Rogue1266

Ok all!! You think you have a Battle Station; Now this is a 'Battle Station'.......................


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Ok all!! You think you have a Battle Station; Now this is a 'Battle Station'.......................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tell me this room in in an underground bunker! This looks like something you'd see on one of those doomsday prepper shows! Love the selection of firearms! Just have to ask, is that a 50 cal above the monitor (can you call that a monitor)?


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Keyboard in the trash can



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Saddest setup I've seen.








Spoiler: Guns!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Ok all!! You think you have a Battle Station; Now this is a 'Battle Station'.......................






wow!


Nice collection!


----------



## Rogue1266

Man... I don't know nothing about anything of this pic... I just wish it was all mine LOL....







But the one thing that is getting to me the most; out of this whole pic!!! Is that he is on Windows XP... I mean, Come on....


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Tell me this room in in an underground bunker! This looks like something you'd see on one of those doomsday prepper shows! Love the selection of firearms! Just have to ask, is that a 50 cal above the monitor (can you call that a monitor)?


That is a .50 bmg







. Model 82A1.


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> wow!
> 
> Nice collection!






This made me lol!


----------



## pepejovi

Spoiler: It's a pretty big picture.















I could get that for €120. maybe i should buy it, I'm going to visit the store first to see more of it first though, like if i can make the thing flat so that monitor spot won't be lower than the rest of the desk.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I still live at home and i also live in the smallest room in the whole house, but its plenty big for me. All i need is a bed and my computer after all


Ya....that's indeed a pretty big room.....

The space of non-asian houses.....one thing I miss the most









Wait till I get home and post pics of my room..... (I actually posted them a long time ago, probably somewhere around page 1200 to 1600, but my room's setup has changed a bit since then and it's not like anyone of you is gonna actually remember anyway lol)


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya....that's indeed a pretty big room.....
> The space of non-asian houses.....one thing I miss the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till I get home and post pics of my room..... (I actually posted them a long time ago, probably somewhere around page 1200 to 1600, but my room's setup has changed a bit since then and it's not like anyone of you is gonna actually remember anyway lol)


Oh, the rest of my house is actually very big, a lot bigger then most of the houses theses days, my room just happens to be quite small.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Oh, the rest of my house is actually very big, a lot bigger then most of the houses theses days, my room just happens to be quite small.


errr......

*NOPE.*

so my room :

From outside of door :










From the exact opposite corner, the corner of the bed you saw in the above photo :










Front view of screen :










And last but not least, my cute hairy friends


















*Now you should know, I meant it when I said you have a big room.*


----------



## OverClocker55

EHH Hemm I have a TINY room


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> EHH Hemm I have a TINY room


where can I see some pics of that?

page number? or you haven't posted?

Man, if only my room is PURELY for my stuff..... half of the stuff in here are my parents'. Hell, I have that double-deck bed and I dont even have a brother....

Man if I could throw all the extra stuff away, I would have had like no bed, just a mattress, then a long ass L-shaped table for stuff and put my laptop and desktop side by side it would be so awesome, I could literally turn my room into something that looks twice as big as how it looks now

This change is still in the day-dreaming stage


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> where can I see some pics of that?
> page number? or you haven't posted?
> Man, if only my room is PURELY for my stuff..... half of the stuff in here are my parents'. Hell, I have that double-deck bed and I dont even have a brother....
> Man I would have like no bed, just a mattress, then a long ass table for stuff and put my laptop and desktop side by side it would be so awesome
> This change is still in the day-dreaming stage


I'm pretty sure overclock55's room is the biggest in the entire thread...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Oh, the rest of my house is actually very big, a lot bigger then most of the houses theses days, my room just happens to be quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> errr......
> 
> *NOPE.*
> 
> so my room :
> 
> From outside of door :
> 
> From the exact opposite corner, the corner of the bed you saw in the above photo :
> 
> *Now you should know, I meant it when I said you have a big room.*
Click to expand...

That looks hot. Really hot. Even with a British summer that would be really hot.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> where can I see some pics of that?
> page number? or you haven't posted?
> Man, if only my room is PURELY for my stuff..... half of the stuff in here are my parents'. Hell, I have that double-deck bed and I dont even have a brother....
> Man I would have like no bed, just a mattress, then a long ass table for stuff and put my laptop and desktop side by side it would be so awesome
> This change is still in the day-dreaming stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure overclock55's room is the biggest in the entire thread...
Click to expand...

hehe


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue1266*
> 
> Ok all!! You think you have a Battle Station; Now this is a 'Battle Station'.......................


i don't know what annoys me most: the amount of guns, unnecessary gadgetry or the fact the he uses yahoo. this guy is probably is a sick hoarder and a neocon. goes well together i guess


----------



## kamikaze_

I've seen that exact setup picture posted all over this thread over the years I have been registered on OCN.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> i don't know what annoys me most: the amount of guns, unnecessary gadgetry or the fact the he uses yahoo. this guy is probably is a sick hoarder and a neocon. goes well together i guess


I don't know what annoys me most: the condescension in your post, your holier than though attitude, your judging of guns as a hobby, or your political assumptions. You're probably a liberal and an ass, they go well together I guess.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> I don't know what annoys me most: the condescension in your post, your holier than though attitude, your judging of guns as a hobby, or your political assumptions. You're probably a liberal and an ass, they go well together I guess.


Really, calling someone a neocon is in it's self racist for acknowledging such beliefs out of the blue. People who judge guns as "dangerous" should think guns are dangerous, I appreciate their stance because they are the exact people who shouldn't have them. Most likely those are air-soft guns anyways, anyone who displays their exotic arms in such a fashion probably wouldn't have them in the first place.

Being liberal is not a bad thing necessarily. Claiming you are apart of any political party or stance is in it's self a bad thing. It is a direct statement announcing your closed opinions.

without further a due







.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> i don't know what annoys me most: the amount of guns, unnecessary gadgetry or the fact the he uses yahoo. this guy is probably is a sick hoarder and a neocon. goes well together i guess


or he has a gun hobby and likes to go to the range. It's really not that many guns and with the exception of 3 of them they're not really that expensive, maybe up to $2500 ea for the more expensive ones except the 82A1 which is like 9k. Obvious that you don't live in the south since many of my old college buddies have collections that make this look tiny. The yahoo is disturbing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Really, calling someone a neocon is in it's self racist for acknowledging such beliefs out of the blue. People who judge guns as "dangerous" should think guns are dangerous, I appreciate their stance because they are the exact people who shouldn't have them. Most likely those are air-soft guns anyways, *anyone who displays their exotic arms in such a fashion probably wouldn't have them in the first place.*
> Being liberal is not a bad thing necessarily. Claiming you are apart of any political party or stance is in it's self a bad thing. It is a direct statement announcing your closed opinions.
> without further a due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Depends on who exactly has the guns. A good buddy of mine has a similar selection of weapons since his family owns a gunshop. Every time I've been over there he's had his m60 and 2 .50s on racks above his rig. When you live alone there's no reason not to have them out. It's not like anyone is going to pick up the m60 and blow through a belt in the house. I suppose it's different over here since it's not strange to see someone's guns just out when they don't have children.


----------



## Hogwasher

I don't get you guys....We (PC GEEKS) are a small sub culture (in the US anyways) and there are people who are looking in from the outside at our hobby. They sound just like you guys. Judging......"waste of money"......"stupid"........

If we could just be a little more tolerant of others, hobbies included


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> or he has a gun hobby and likes to go to the range. It's really not that many guns and with the exception of 3 of them they're not really that expensive, maybe up to $2500 ea for the more expensive ones except the 82A1 which is like 9k. Obvious that you don't live in the south since many of my old college buddies have collections that make this look tiny. The yahoo is disturbing
> Depends on who exactly has the guns. A good buddy of mine has a similar selection of weapons since his family owns a gunshop. Every time I've been over there he's had his m60 and 2 .50s on racks above his rig. When you live alone there's no reason not to have them out. It's not like anyone is going to pick up the m60 and blow through a belt in the house. I suppose it's different over here since it's not strange to see someone's guns just out when they don't have children.


I just wasn't brought up in a household that leaves them around the house. We have more than that picture by about two fold regardless. Granted ours aren't nearly as exotic.


----------



## Asininity

It's a pretty awesome image. There's no point in speculating. Who knows, that room could be in a locked basement, or a room with heavy metal door and locks, or it could be in the countryside, the firing pins could be removed, or in a maximum security bunker in North Korea. They could all be fakes. Who knows.

On topic:

And now...

Finally put my main rig back into a case, it's still dirty, cables everywhere, but I'm getting there now that finals are out of the way.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's a pretty awesome image. There's no point in speculating. Who knows, that room could be in a locked basement, or a room with heavy metal door and locks, or it could be in the countryside, the firing pins could be removed, or in a maximum security bunker in North Korea. They could all be fakes. Who knows.
> On topic:
> 
> And now...
> 
> Finally put my main rig back into a case, it's still dirty, cables everywhere, but I'm getting there now that finals are out of the way.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


I feel so insecure right now...


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> I don't know what annoys me most: the condescension in your post, your holier than though attitude, your judging of guns as a hobby, or your political assumptions. You're probably a liberal and an ass, they go well together I guess.


Oh sheit! Shut down son!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Oh sheit! Shut down son!


"You can tell me. I'm a doctor." - Watching Airplane

On topic, this is how bad it looked during my finals that lined up with some 40+ hour weeks at work.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I feel so insecure right now...


it was just all the talk about guns..........then you throw up a pic at the end with yours....just made me smile









had nothing to do with your room or anything. I have no room to judge. between working 12hr days and taking care of two kids (wife has gone back to school, stays with my mom 100 miles away during the week) My house is more likely to be dirty then clean. Actually only clean 2-3 days a week, besides that it's just cluttered to hell


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Really, calling someone a neocon is in it's self racist for acknowledging such beliefs out of the blue. People who judge guns as "dangerous" should think guns are dangerous, I appreciate their stance because they are the exact people who shouldn't have them. *Most likely those are air-soft guns anyways*, anyone who displays their exotic arms in such a fashion probably wouldn't have them in the first place.
> Being liberal is not a bad thing necessarily. Claiming you are apart of any political party or stance is in it's self a bad thing. It is a direct statement announcing your closed opinions.
> without further a due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I believe, you cant *Can* get an air soft mini gun...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hehe


DUDE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That looks hot. Really hot. Even with a British summer that would be really hot.


It's asia so yeah....I've already been having AC on during sleep for a few days now (and its only early May). I mean I could still fall asleep with it off, but the heat might wake me up in the early morning so that wouldnt be nice

Hopefully things will change a bit when I get a new laptop, the one I have now heats up a lot when its not idling.


----------



## xJavontax

Spoiler: Off Topic!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Bull head Dillon skinny ^





I don't know how I didn't notice that, I'm wearing Dillions right now lol. Thanks.


Spoiler: Off Topic!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Levi's 511's fit the same as well, super comfy too!





I forgot about Levi 511's! I had a pair like 2 years ago and ever since they ripped I never got around to buying another pair. Thanks! I hear 510's are nice too, but more snug than 511's (which I don't mind).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I still live at home and i also live in the smallest room in the whole house, but its plenty big for me. All i need is a bed and my computer after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> And this is my collection of boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as my old 6990 which is now serving me as a paper weight haha
> -snip-
> -snip-


That room is awesome!


----------



## Evenger14

Just ordered an Active Display Port to DVI adapter today, so I'll have my third monitor up and running within a week or so. After that I'll do some cable management and post a picture of my first tri-monitor setup.







It's a little ghetto, since I have to have my two LEDs on empty CD cases to make them as tall as the LCD.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> "You can tell me. I'm a doctor." - Watching Airplane
> On topic, this is how bad it looked during my finals that lined up with some 40+ hour weeks at work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You smoke a pipe?
<--- Left hand corner

Legit


----------



## jimwest

My Trinitron just died on me.


----------



## axipher

It's a little bit of a mess for now









And yes the speakers are off center in this picture, it was taken half way through cleaning my desk. The final one was way too blurry to post in the internet


----------



## Aaranu

Why thank you xJavontax


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It's a little bit of a mess for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the speakers are off center in this picture, it was taken half way through cleaning my desk. The final one was way too blurry to post in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, axipher, that looks like an awesome setup, I love the monitors turned up like that!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It's a little bit of a mess for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the speakers are off center in this picture, it was taken half way through cleaning my desk. The final one was way too blurry to post in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, axipher, that looks like an awesome setup, I love the monitors turned up like that!
Click to expand...

Thanks









I was so happy to get those speakers fixed, some older Yorx S-18A, 8-ohm, 10 W RMS. They always sounded unbalanced to me so I finally ripped them open (old speakers are built super strong, not designed to be opened up) and replaced all the components on the crossover boards with exact matches.

They sound absolutely phenomenal compared to before.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> You smoke a pipe?
> <--- Left hand corner
> Legit


Yeah... because that is a tobacco pipe...









Obviously y'all aren't from Oregon


----------



## H60Ninja

Without my lights on.

And with my lights on ( cold cathode)


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Without my lights on.
> 
> And with my lights on ( cold cathode)


I've always loved the effect CCL and LED lighting have on glass desks! Quick Question: Does that back corner of the desk have any free supports of its own? I have a similar desk but I'm scared to put my computer on top of it.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I've always loved the effect CCL and LED lighting have on glass desks! Quick Question: Does that back corner of the desk have any free supports of its own? I have a similar desk but I'm scared to put my computer on top of it.


the booklet that came with it said The back corner holds 120lbs and the main panels 100lbs so you are safe to put the PC on top of it. The back corner of my desk does not have any free supports of it own but since its a smaller piece of tempered glass it hold more wight than the others. If you have any more questions dont be afraid to ask








By the way my pc is very heavy and this desk has been holding up like this for a very long time so it all good.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Without my lights on.
> 
> And with my lights on ( cold cathode)





that purple looks pretty cool.


----------



## HarrisLam

i never quite get those LED lights. They are obviously badass when you turn off lights and do some shootings, or when you try to impress some friend that comes to your house to play (which you can only do once per friend), but like how often do you turn off the lights for no reason and just stare at your setup?

And it will be bad for bedtime too.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i never quite get those LED lights. They are obviously badass when you turn off lights and do some shootings, or when you try to impress some friend that comes to your house to play (which you can only do once per friend), but like how often do you turn off the lights for no reason and just stare at your setup?
> And it will be bad for bedtime too.


case lighting also plays a functional purpose especially if the case is on the table by replacing a regular lamp if you play in the dark or just spend the time at your computer at nights rather that days, like me. it also creates a cosy atmosphere in large rooms. each to his own.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> case lighting also plays a functional purpose especially if the case is on the table by replacing a regular lamp if you play in the dark or just spend the time at your computer at nights rather that days, like me. it also creates a cosy atmosphere in large rooms. each to his own.


That and it lights up the $1000 we spent for aesthetic pleasure.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> it was just all the talk about guns..........then you throw up a pic at the end with yours....just made me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had nothing to do with your room or anything. I have no room to judge. between working 12hr days and taking care of two kids (wife has gone back to school, stays with my mom 100 miles away during the week) My house is more likely to be dirty then clean. Actually only clean 2-3 days a week, besides that it's just cluttered to hell


I was just joking anyways







. I love those two rifles, more than my others. Especially the Mosin. Nothing performs like it for the money.

That sounds really tough, best of luck to you and your family







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It's a little bit of a mess for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the speakers are off center in this picture, it was taken half way through cleaning my desk. The final one was way too blurry to post in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good Axipher







.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It's a little bit of a mess for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the speakers are off center in this picture, it was taken half way through cleaning my desk. The final one was way too blurry to post in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Axipher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy









Minecraft at 3528x1920 pixels is absolutely amazing


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> the booklet that came with it said The back corner holds 120lbs and the main panels 100lbs so you are safe to put the PC on top of it. The back corner of my desk does not have any free supports of it own but since its a smaller piece of tempered glass it hold more wight than the others. If you have any more questions dont be afraid to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way my pc is very heavy and this desk has been holding up like this for a very long time so it all good.


I think he was more worried about it tipping backwards. With no support it could become unstable if too much weight is placed toward the corner.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> I think he was more worried about it tipping backwards. With no support it could become unstable if too much weight is placed toward the corner.


Im not sure how to put it but i doubt it would tip back wards if you were careful


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ Thanks Takism...just got a u3011 today...picture to come


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^ Thanks Takism...just got a u3011 today...picture to come


Congrats on the monitor









You are going to enjoy that Res!


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^ Thanks Takism...just got a u3011 today...picture to come


im so jelly


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> case lighting also plays a functional purpose especially if the case is on the table by replacing a regular lamp if you play in the dark or just spend the time at your computer at nights rather that days, like me. it also creates a cosy atmosphere in large rooms. each to his own.


This. I have LEDs under my desk, behind my entertainment center, and in my rig. I only use the lights under my desk and entertainment center in pictures, or when showing my setup to people. The lights in my case however put off a nice glow and just makes it nicer to be in the room, and more enjoyable to game in the room.








My room is fairly large too.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Ya, loving the resolution. I was actually quite surprised by the pixel density...everything is smaller compared to the S2409/2007WFP i was using. The desktop is freakin humongous though. Played some SC2 and BF3 thus far. I was surprised how well my single gtx680 handled everything on ultra in BF3...i was worried. Everything seemed easier to see and I played well. SC2 presented some challanged though...the increased real estate is going to take some time/practice to get use to. I was not hitting timings on practiced builds. Probably just need to get use to the change and likely bump up DPI. Overall, quite happy thus far. I'll post updated pics soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^ Thanks Takism...just got a u3011 today...picture to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to enjoy that Res!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Ya, loving the resolution. I was actually quite surprised by the pixel density...everything is smaller compared to the S2409/2007WFP i was using. The desktop is freakin humongous though. Played some SC2 and BF3 thus far. I was surprised how well my single gtx680 handled everything on ultra in BF3...i was worried. Everything seemed easier to see and I played well. SC2 presented some challanged though...the increased real estate is going to take some time/practice to get use to. I was not hitting timings on practiced builds. Probably just need to get use to the change and likely bump up DPI. Overall, quite happy thus far. I'll post updated pics soon


Yeah I'm a CIV player myself. never really worried about DPI when I gamed at 1080 but when I got the Zr30w I bought a new mouse the next week so I could adjust the DPI on the fly.

Now that I'm use to it I have the DPI up even when working in the OS.

My 6870 does fine on all games as long as I keep the AA off. But at this high of res I don't really miss it much. actually looking for another 6870 to crossfire just so I can try games with the AA on


----------



## ulnevrgtit

This is what im working with now...ill take legit pictures when i have everything situated.
I've got a kinda messed up plp config...|2007WFP||U3011||1907FP|. I want 2x2007FP.


----------



## FishCommander

Hey! I have a 27'' and a 24'' monitor was thinking about getting a third (I'll post pics soon of my new setup after I move) any suggestions? get another 24 or 27?


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Ya, loving the resolution. I was actually quite surprised by the pixel density...everything is smaller compared to the S2409/2007WFP i was using. The desktop is freakin humongous though. Played some SC2 and BF3 thus far. I was surprised how well my single gtx680 handled everything on ultra in BF3...i was worried. Everything seemed easier to see and I played well. SC2 presented some challanged though...the increased real estate is going to take some time/practice to get use to. I was not hitting timings on practiced builds. Probably just need to get use to the change and likely bump up DPI. Overall, quite happy thus far. I'll post updated pics soon


Now im all hyped about buying 2 extra monitors to try it out







Havn't done it before because i was worried my 6970(sig rig) could'nt handle it.

Also for good measure here's my setup, don't have any better pictures right now (at work)


----------



## csm725

I _really_ wish I hadn't just gotten a new desk, I really want a new setup.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I _really_ wish I hadn't just gotten a new desk, I really want a new setup.


Pics.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Pics.


By just, I mean this summer.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Pics.
> 
> 
> 
> By just, I mean this summer.
Click to expand...

Oh, stupid me, how could i not have guessed that?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Oh, stupid me, how could i not have guessed that?


Maybe they don't teach inference in Finland


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Hey! I have a 27'' and a 24'' monitor was thinking about getting a third (I'll post pics soon of my new setup after I move) any suggestions? get another 24 or 27?


Personally, I'd go with another 24, that way you can have the 27 in the center (as your main monitor) and the 24's on the sides. That's just me, I like things to be ballanced. With my current set up, I have one Acer 23" that is my center/ main monitor and 2 Gateway 23" monitors (one on each side). I set it up this way so it was ballanced, but the Acer is wider and shorter than the Gateway's, so it is kinda weird having my outside screens look biger than my center.

That, however, is going to change either today or Monday. I just got my annual bonus at work and I'm buying 2 more Acer's so I have 3 matching monitors, then I'll move the 2 Gateways to my other computers, so I'll have 5 23" monitors on one desk (this may get a bit crowded).

I've posted it before, but here is my current set up (and I'll post pics of my new set up next week):


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I _really_ wish I hadn't just gotten a new desk, I really want a new setup.


Desks are cheap enough to build yourself


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Desks are cheap enough to build yourself


Or buy from Ikea.


----------



## Arrant

Currently rockin the fold out yard sale table as a desk


----------



## csm725

Not bad


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Desks are cheap enough to build yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or buy from Ikea.
Click to expand...

But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture


Haha


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture


Have to say, I love the sheer simplicity of your desk, that is awesome!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
Click to expand...

It scares me that I know you this well when you're almost across the world from me...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, I love the sheer simplicity of your desk, that is awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks man









It turned out way better than I thought it would considering how simple it is.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It scares me that I know you this well when you're almost across the world from me...
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out way better than I thought it would considering how simple it is.


Yeah, it looks really cool and looking at your build log there, it looks like it was really easy to get together! I love simplicity. Actually, that love of simplicity is why I went with the Ikea Galant, it looks very sleek and simple, though building anything from Ikea is never as simple as it looks!

But, yeah, nicely done, it looks cool!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Now im all hyped about buying 2 extra monitors to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havn't done it before because i was worried my 6970(sig rig) could'nt handle it.
> Also for good measure here's my setup, don't have any better pictures right now (at work)


I like this table.

This is really all I was hoping for, a table big enough to hold my desktop and laptop

Too bad my room is the limit


----------



## Phillychuck

Found this fairly disguising picture from circa 2005, I had ghetto eyefinity using 3 PC's... RIP Cathode Ray Tubes and OMG, Telephones. This was probably the last year I had a land line, its been skype, google voice, and cell phones since. Also of note, the room is a makeshift computer room in a crappy house a friend was letting me and my GF live in for cheap, in one of the worse areas of Philly, and it shows 










And now, living in a RV:


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It scares me that I know you this well when you're almost across the world from me...
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out way better than I thought it would considering how simple it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it looks really cool and looking at your build log there, it looks like it was really easy to get together! I love simplicity. Actually, that love of simplicity is why I went with the Ikea Galant, it looks very sleek and simple, though building anything from Ikea is never as simple as it looks!
> 
> But, yeah, nicely done, it looks cool!
Click to expand...

That was the plan, keeping is simple so that down that road it would be easy to customize. The nice thing about building a custom desk though is you can set it to be the perfect height for you. Since I'm 6'3", a lot of desks are too low and either I'm slouching over them, or I need to move my chair down because my legs hit the underside of the desk.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture


a simple can of spray paint from the hardware store that is less than $10 could give your desk a pro look.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a simple can of spray paint from the hardware store that is less than $10 could give your desk a pro look.
Click to expand...

I'm actually saving up money in my desk build's budget for a set of 2x4 legs, some red stain for the legs, and some 3M Black Carbon Fiber Wrap for the desk itself.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Where did you get that desk?...I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New setup:


Really digging this


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm actually saving up money in my desk build's budget for a set of 2x4 legs, some red stain for the legs, and some 3M Black Carbon Fiber Wrap for the desk itself.


Can't wait to see this completed!!


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I like this table.
> This is really all I was hoping for, a table big enough to hold my desktop and laptop
> Too bad my room is the limit


Yea it's a great table : ) Vika amon from ikea with a 2meter top, really customizable(lots of addons) to. Great for when im working at home with my laptop and still keeping my own pc on for all sorts of totally work related stuff







.

To bad about the room space tho


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm actually saving up money in my desk build's budget for a set of 2x4 legs, some red stain for the legs, and some 3M Black Carbon Fiber Wrap for the desk itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see this completed!!
Click to expand...

Me too, just need the funds first...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, not much of an update if any, but figured I'd take a few pictures while the lighting is half decent and my room is sort of clean. Ignore the bags and stuff as I am about to head to the beach for the weekend







.








Now I just need to paint my room and tear down a lot of stuff off the walls...


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Desks are cheap enough to build yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or buy from Ikea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But building your own allows for way more customization and awesomeness, I see you sneaking a look at my desk's picture
Click to expand...

...but requires alot of space, tools and time...which most people don't have. I jelous of those that do







. I would love to build my own desk though and customize to my needs and preferences. I've done it in the past when I was still living at home and had access to my fathers tools/shop.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Where did you get that desk?...I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really digging this
Click to expand...

I too love this setup...I want a Galant!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Still situating things but I thought I would post an update...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's a pretty awesome image. There's no point in speculating. Who knows, that room could be in a locked basement, or a room with heavy metal door and locks, or it could be in the countryside, the firing pins could be removed, or in a maximum security bunker in North Korea. They could all be fakes. Who knows.
> On topic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally put my main rig back into a case, it's still dirty, cables everywhere, but I'm getting there now that finals are out of the way.


If I left a test bench out like that, my cat would not be sleeping in the chair. He'd be all over them cables.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> If I left a test bench out like that, my cat would not be sleeping in the chair. He'd be all over them cables.


I had a cat. It went after a PSU cable _once._


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I had a cat. It went after a PSU cable _once._


lol curiosity


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I had a cat. It went after a PSU cable _once._


Lmao. So the old proverb is true eh?


----------



## Jeci

Updates!

My old setup:










New setup:


----------



## sinnerg

Nice.







I want my setup to be like that, but with U2711s.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Updates!
> New setup:


Guessing you don't notice too much of a sound difference from your creatives









Setup looks good. I kinda miss having multiple monitors, but living in an apartment, the desk required was just too big. Much happier with my simple current setup.


----------



## Jeci

Yeh i've flipped the speakers on their side it was terrible. My room is bed and all desk to be honest, i really dont have the space for it but the monitors were to good of an offer to pass up!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Guessing you don't notice too much of a sound difference from your creatives


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Yeh i've flipped the speakers on their side it was terrible.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Yeh i've flipped the speakers on their side it was terrible. My room is bed and all desk to be honest, i really dont have the space for it but the monitors were to good of an offer to pass up!


I know the feeling. Sometimes I'll see a good deal, jump on it. Then be like, well maybe I shouldnt have done it. But man, what a deal!
_Nice avatar, brings back some memories *cough*_


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Updates!
> My old setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New setup:






What kind of a deal did you get on these monitors?

Anyone have advice for someone who can sli (gtx 560's) but atm doesn't have both gpu's just 1 and if i should get 2 more monitors(acer led 23.4") or the u3011, trying to find best price vs performance vs resolution sizing


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> What kind of a deal did you get on these monitors?
> Anyone have advice for someone who can sli (gtx 560's) but atm doesn't have both gpu's just 1 and if i should get 2 more monitors(acer led 23.4") or the u3011, trying to find best price vs performance vs resolution sizing


All depends on what you want to do with your rig. If just gaming and general use, I would just go with the single u3011, but if you are using it for work and can increase your productivity, then multiple screens for sure. The amount of res. that the u3011 pushes will still allow you to have multiple windows open and use them comfortably. Just my


----------



## sloughy

a panorama of my room


----------



## Robert c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Whoa..whoa. You need to edit your pics, NSFW stuff in there. (NSFW = Not Safe for Work)
> _Stop watching the pronz before you take pics next time._
> Edit: Looks like a mod caught it and removed his post. TY Mr. Moderator!


So sorry about that.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> a panorama of my room


STOP IT!









I wanna do this now

i love your room btw


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> All depends on what you want to do with your rig. If just gaming and general use, I would just go with the single u3011, but if you are using it for work and can increase your productivity, then multiple screens for sure. The amount of res. that the u3011 pushes will still allow you to have multiple windows open and use them comfortably. Just my






Thanks









i had dual monitors before when crt's were still around but that's been years.

ill be needing all the







i can get lol

poor college student status


----------



## spidert622

And I thought my setup was messy. I am going to post later today! My dad, and I share, and office space!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloughy*
> 
> a panorama of my room


Love the wall art


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> What kind of a deal did you get on these monitors?


I got the two of them for 160GBP, usually they retail from dell at like 220GBP +, so very impulsive.


----------



## majesticcow

then about four feet behind me i got this


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup dude.

I always like to see your setup.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup dude.
> 
> I always like to see your setup.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

at first i bought a 32" but then saw a deal at best buy. spoiled myself. 40" led.


----------



## pepejovi

Oooooooo... Not sure how nice it is to look at from so close though :/


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

it looks alot bigger than it did in the store -___-


----------



## kamikaze_

Ahh, Left 4 Dead 2. What is your steam ID, Laz? (if you don't mind)
http://www.youtube.com/phenomental1ty


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

same as ocn


----------



## jackeyjoe

Interesting... is the pixel density(or lack of) annoying you? It's obviously designed to be looked at from a fair way back...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

for gaming its fine, i have my desktop at low res low. i sit back and use my mouse beside my rig.


----------



## Narokuu

i tried using a 26" tv.. it was a low end TV so it was horrible, i hear some nicer tvs look good, but i trashed it for a real 24" samsung. never looked back, cant wait to get ahold of a few more 22 inches for the sides of them


----------



## kamikaze_

42" Vizio, pixel density gave me a headache trying to read chat when playing. I prefer one small display, though I do play on moving to 27" 2560x1440 soon.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I use my secondary 22" for chat when gaming. although i tend to ignore people while gaming.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> at first i bought a 32" but then saw a deal at best buy. spoiled myself. 40" led.
> -snip-


That looks awesome, but yeah I would get annoyed at the Pixel Density. And I'm using a low res 1440x900 monitor.

I'd love it on my entertainment stand/center though


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

games are epic on it ;D


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> games are epic on it ;D


I'm sure they are, especially if you have a tendency to sit back while gaming. So jealous haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what im working with now...ill take legit pictures when i have everything situated.
> I've got a kinda messed up plp config...|200WFP||U3011||1907FP|. I want 2x2007WP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST
Click to expand...

ligit


----------



## Chicken_Lover

I love the PLP dell setups 20/30/20 but i cant justify the $$ of the 30 at the moment.

My cheaper mish mash PLP.

Main screen gaming, left net surfing/sport scores etc and right monitor resources/steam etc plus top lcd tv.

Crappy pic sorry.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken_Lover*
> 
> I love the PLP dell setups 20/30/20 but i cant justify the $$ of the 30 at the moment.
> My cheaper mish mash PLP.
> Main screen gaming, left net surfing/sport scores etc and right monitor resources/steam etc plus top lcd tv.
> Crappy pic sorry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Love that monitor setup!!


----------



## lin2dev

Behold the horror that is...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Tried to do a panorama, didn't work out so well, but you get the point. (The tan box is an original Pentium)


----------



## VaiFanatic

Not the greatest photos, but here's what I got going on. And ignore my messy waterbed in front of my desk, I woke up at noon today and didn't feel like making the bed, hahaha.


----------



## EpicPie

Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


Wish I lived closer so I could come see one of your sessions man.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


what speakers are those? They look sweet!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i never quite get those LED lights. They are obviously badass when you turn off lights and do some shootings, or when you try to impress some friend that comes to your house to play (which you can only do once per friend), but like how often do you turn off the lights for no reason and just stare at your setup?
> 
> And it will be bad for bedtime too.


I always keep my window blinds down so that is constantly dark in the room. The light show is amazing, I can't get enough of it! I do have to mention that I have lots of LEDs, around my desk and on my bed too.
As I'm typing this I'm thinking about how to add more lights in my PC.
I think in a way it's a passion or hobby, I've always loved clubs and discos with their impressive light arrangements so I wanted to have a room full of lights...

As an added bonus, your room looks clean because you can't see all the dust








(it's not that I don't dust my room, but let's face it you can't dust things often enough to make 'em always look clean).


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/EpicPie/CameraZOOM-20120513233735536.jpg


nice tables..


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robert c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Whoa..whoa. You need to edit your pics, NSFW stuff in there. (NSFW = Not Safe for Work)
> _Stop watching the pronz before you take pics next time._
> Edit: Looks like a mod caught it and removed his post. TY Mr. Moderator!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about that.
Click to expand...

That NZXT 2-slot fan controller, how are you liking it? I've heard people complain about it having numerous issues..


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Changed my studio setup, instead of having my computer on a separate desk I moved it over onto my fold up table.


DJ's gonna rock da house


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Wish I lived closer so I could come see one of your sessions man.


Even if you can't see them live, you can listen to my mixes on my soundcloud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> what speakers are those? They look sweet!


PSB Alpha Mite's and Sony NX1's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice tables..


Thanks. ^^

I'm still looking for someone who's interested in purchasing my tables off me so I can buy CDJ's. lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Thanks. ^^
> I'm still looking for someone who's interested in purchasing my tables off me so I can buy CDJ's. lol


i dont think i'd sell mine because i have the m5g's. but i can understand anyone using serato wanting cdjs. hauling tt's all over the place is backbreaking.

i was also looking at some denon 3700 over the weekend. im not up on controllers these days but they look closest to turntables since my style is aggressive turntablism...


----------



## Robert c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> That NZXT 2-slot fan controller, how are you liking it? I've heard people complain about it having numerous issues..


It seems to be ok i really don't use it mush i don't know how accurate the temps are ...I just leave it on auto.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i dont think i'd sell mine because i have the m5g's. but i can understand anyone using serato wanting cdjs. hauling tt's all over the place is backbreaking.
> 
> i was also looking at some denon 3700 over the weekend. im not up on controllers these days but they look closest to turntables since my style is aggressive turntablism...


Serato is just for my tables, I dont have the space for a record collection anymore. I burn CD's when I play a gig.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## amantonas

Decided it was time for a cleanup.


----------



## bxrdj

very nice amantonas, what did u use to mount the monitors?

are they a bit too far away from you when in use?


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> very nice amantonas, what did u use to mount the monitors?
> are they a bit too far away from you when in use?


Thanks! And I went the cheapo way and made my own mounting system. http://www.overclock.net/t/971846/easy-and-sturdy-wall-mount-system
And no, not really. Sometimes I wish it was a full-motion mount, but it definitely doesn't hurt my neck to look at.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas*
> 
> Decided it was time for a cleanup.


Awesome!


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas*
> 
> Thanks! And I went the cheapo way and made my own mounting system. http://www.overclock.net/t/971846/easy-and-sturdy-wall-mount-system


awesome, love DIY wallmounts. I did something very similar to that, but instead of a stair-stepped, 2-ply construction, I did a single ply construction, and just cut it at a 45 degree angle. Same concept, just an inch or so closer to the wall. well done!

EDIT: if you want it even cleaner looking, grab some wiremold, or something similar. It'll hide those wires, and you can even paint it to match the wall. I did it to hide my surround speaker wires, and it works great


----------



## mrpurplehawk

You have a hole in your wall


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> You have a hole in your wall


The pleasure hole. lolol


----------



## mazdaboi

moved desk, cleaned up all the papers n junk.

Acer23", Compucase (HEC BLITZ) computer case, PS/2 HP keyboard, alot more responsive then my old G15 (no idea why, its not mechanical but love the HP keyboard) and G400 mouse. Perfect small desk setup (ikea) easy to move and re-locate, might even think about putting casters on the legs LOL. small/light enough to unscrew the legs and take it to a LAN party.


----------



## Eagle1337

Haven't posted my setup in a while so here it is.
BTW That sock acts as a ghetto pop filter for my microphone


----------



## KyadCK

Missing the laptops and PS3 right now. TV and 3 screens on the left are on my main rig, screen on the right for the backup.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantonas*
> 
> Decided it was time for a cleanup.






Nice!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> Missing the laptops and PS3 right now. TV and 3 screens on the left are on my main rig, screen on the right for the backup.


It's a u-shape of happiness!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted my setup in a while so here it is.
> BTW That sock acts as a ghetto pop filter for my microphone






Left Handed! Nice steering wheel! Drift?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Left Handed! Nice steering wheel! Drift?


i did when my pedals worked.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> i did when my pedals worked.


Please tell me there is a video that goes along with your avatar


----------



## bxrdj

Just started setting up the new command center with the red wall background.


----------



## TheBadBull

First thing I noticed was the cute dog :3


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> First thing I noticed was the cute dog :3


This.


----------



## OverClocker55

Razer welcome to the club


----------



## iCrap

Ewww razer.


----------



## raptorxrx

^What he said. Although some of their stuff is O.K.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Please tell me there is a video that goes along with your avatar


There is.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Please tell me there is a video that goes along with your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is.
Click to expand...

link meh. I wanna watch


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> link meh. I wanna watch






There you go.


----------



## bjgrenke

Anyways I'll have my new monitor by the end of the week along with a new desk clamp stand. I'll post an update upon arrival


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I don't know what the problem is with you guys but around here age is a mere number, as long as you make coherent posts and don't excessively swear, troll, abuse the rep system/Marketplace, or be rude then who really cares how old a member is? Most of us moderators are between 20 and 30 years old (including me) but in the end does it really matter as long as we get our hardware legitimately? Don't make such a big deal about it, and if there's an issue with the frequency of room updates then either report it or have a friendly private conversation with that member. We don't need to massively derail the thread over something so inconsequential.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## kamikaze_

(right click, view image for full-size)


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


...But why?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> ...But why?


Obviously he has 4 hands and 6 ears.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Another razer advert...that's funny/ironic.
I do understand why so many. I have to try mice and keyboards over a pretty long period of time to determine if i really like them which has resulted in quite a collection. Microcenter and BestBuy's return policy has saved me some money but even 30 days is sometimes too little time for me.

...fuzzy pic of my rig to make it relevant

...although I've already posted a pic on this thread...I hope someone doesnt get upset


----------



## Ferling Design

Update

New
Dusted off my old Dell 1905FP and squeezed it on my desk









i must say the colors on the older dell 1905FP are much more appeasing and vibrant than the acer, but the acer is sharper due to its higher res.

Gotta hand it to dell, old(2007) latitude d 630 still running with win 7 now, handles adobe cs5 just fine. Only thing changed is the battery.
Yes dell makes some crap pc's but only for the average users that don't want to spend more than 400 on a desktop, just like the old saying "GIGO" this goes for all consumer electronics.


old


As far as razer products go i have had both logitech and razer products ranging from speakers to mouses for Logitech and no issues.

With razer i purchased the mamba and it arrived bricked, returned and went to best buy and bought the death adder and my first mechanical keyboard, the black widow.

Its been roughly 4 months now and no issues with them, razers attempt with the mamba was poor, but a majority of there products are great.

As far as customer service im usually lucky as everything i own i maintain very well. and buy locally.

Try to always buy from local stores with a return & exchange policy.


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Another razer advert...that's funny/ironic.
> I do understand why so many. I have to try mice and keyboards over a pretty long period of time to determine if i really like them which has resulted in quite a collection. Microcenter and BestBuy's return policy has saved me some money but even 30 days is sometimes too little time for me.
> ...fuzzy pic of my rig to make it relevant
> 
> ...although I've already posted a pic on this thread...I hope someone doesnt get upset






I really like your setup









What monitors are being used?

& don't you wish the monitor to the right was symmetrical with the rest?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Obviously he has 4 hands and 6 ears.


Could help but giggle


----------



## garmada

Not mine but really awesome.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Thanks man...monitors are in my sig/sig rig (2007WFP/U3011/1907FP)...along with my desire to pick up 2007FP to make everything symmetrical. I already had the other ultrasharps when I picked up the U3011. I should be picking up at least one if not two 2007FP this weekend...70 each, I'm hyped although kind of annoyed that the two other ultrasharps I already had are close, but not symmetrical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Another razer advert...that's funny/ironic.
> I do understand why so many. I have to try mice and keyboards over a pretty long period of time to determine if i really like them which has resulted in quite a collection. Microcenter and BestBuy's return policy has saved me some money but even 30 days is sometimes too little time for me.
> ...fuzzy pic of my rig to make it relevant
> 
> ...although I've already posted a pic on this thread...I hope someone doesnt get upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What monitors are being used?
> 
> & don't you wish the monitor to the right was symmetrical with the rest?
Click to expand...


----------



## bxrdj

So far things are going well







still doing the wiring and details.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ That looks pretty cool.


----------



## jellis142

bxrdj, I couldn't help but notice, you have an 1155 chip on a 2011 motherboard









That room with the epic black wallpaper, needs to replace it with a giant OCN logo.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SickStew*
> 
> Not as good as some OCN'er but this is My Man Lab.
> My best work is achieved in this very room.
> Escape from the other half room.


one thing i don't like is when you have a RiG no matter what kind RiG sitting in the carpet it it so bad. the rest if nice


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> one thing i don't like is when you have a RiG no matter what kind RiG sitting in the carpet it it so bad. the rest if nice


Only if you have a case with a bottom mounted power supply and it's installed with the fan facing down...imo


----------



## Asininity

I have two 1908WFP waiting for me at home. They're older but I'm going to flank my Dell Ultrasharp 27". I just need two DVI to MiniDPs. How could I say no to free monitors?









Hopefully I'll get them set up tonight and take some pictures.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I have two 1908WFP waiting for me at home. They're older but I'm going to flank my Dell Ultrasharp 27". I just need two DVI to MiniDPs. How could I say no to free monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get them set up tonight and take some pictures.


Thats pretty much what im shooting for...just need to save up for the u2711....the Acer led I have now is very off color no matter how many times I change the rgb settings.

on a scale from 1-10, how is the u2711 for its price?


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> bxrdj, I couldn't help but notice, you have an 1155 chip on a 2011 motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That room with the epic black wallpaper, needs to replace it with a giant OCN logo.


I'm going to be upgrading to Ivy bridge pretty soon. I got the board recently and used the chip I already had at the time


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Thats pretty much what im shooting for...just need to save up for the u2711....the Acer led I have now is very off color no matter how many times I change the rgb settings.
> on a scale from 1-10, how is the u2711 for its price?


I have a older Ultrasharp, and while I have no experience with the newer Ultrasharps if the are as good as the older one I'm using 8/10.


----------



## TaylorBosse

Just Finished putting it all together







Just need to cut the hole and put a grommet in for the Keyboard wire and other various things. Maybe Ill even get creative and make a USB hub in the grommet









Here's the important part of this post, enough of my babbling.


----------



## adam-c

you should put your tower on that sweet desk


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Just Finished putting it all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to cut the hole and put a grommet in for the Keyboard wire and other various things. Maybe Ill even get creative and make a USB hub in the grommet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the important part of this post, enough of my babbling.
> *snip*


Galants are made of awesome, aren't they?


----------



## Think_alien

here is my system at the moment (took this pic about 3 minutes ago)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Think_alien*
> 
> here is my system at the moment (took this pic about 3 minutes ago)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i have the same case, its the best case i bought for $50








check out what i have done with it in my sig.

btw i like the ambient lighting around your desk


----------



## Think_alien

its a great case for the price and those are some great shots of your computer







i have a D40 nikon but im not that great of a photographer yet








i think im going to get some fans for the ram like those just looking at them a few minutes ago
and thanks its actually just a blue cold cathode i kinda setup on the back of the monitor figured since everything is black with blue light it would be a great touch


----------



## kcuestag

It's Diablo III time!


----------



## lurker2501

Diablo III Ready


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Diablo III Ready


That chair might be a little uncomfortable for long play sessions...

And where's the mini-fridge stocked with Mountain Dew and Twinkies?

EDIT: When did I pass 6000 posts


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> EDIT: When did I pass 6000 posts


~56 posts ago.

e: Your 56th latest post was posted 23h 40m ago.

...Oh god I have nothing to do lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> EDIT: When did I pass 6000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~56 posts ago.
> 
> e: Your 56th latest post was posted 23h 40m ago.
> 
> ...Oh god I have nothing to do lol
Click to expand...

You're almost as bad as that Onions fellow stalking me waiting for my to keep over so he can steal a kidney...


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You're almost as bad as that Onions fellow stalking me waiting for my to keep over so he can steal a kidney...


Don't worry man I got your back


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You're almost as bad as that Onions fellow stalking me waiting for my to keep over so he can steal a kidney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry man I got your back
Click to expand...

I never said I was donating my back, I want to keep that intact even after I pass away. When I come back as a zombie I can do without a kidney, kind of hard to chase down victims without a back though.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I never said I was donating my back, I want to keep that intact even after I pass away. When I come back as a zombie I can do without a kidney, kind of hard to chase down victims without a back though.


You'll be one of those crawly zombies, like in the first episode of Walking Dead...won't get far and will get popped in the head pretty quick.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I never said I was donating my back, I want to keep that intact even after I pass away. When I come back as a zombie I can do without a kidney, kind of hard to chase down victims without a back though.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be one of those crawly zombies, like in the first episode of Walking Dead...won't get far and will get popped in the head pretty quick.
Click to expand...

How about I keep my back and become a Hunter.


----------



## SungQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And where's the mini-fridge stocked with Mountain Dew and Twinkies?


Who needs mountain dew when you have two cold ones in the sink? He must be a barbarian.


----------



## lordikon

New job, new office, new work rig. I'll start putting stuff in the office tomorrow, it's way too bare right now.


----------



## sinnerg

Nice. What new job gives you Apples on your desk?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garmada*
> 
> Not mine but really awesome.


i agree amazing...


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> New job, new office, new work rig. I'll start putting stuff in the office tomorrow, it's way too bare right now.
> -snip-
> -snip-


Ugh, a magic mouse... The rest of the setup looks good though, I _love_ Apple's monitors.


----------



## Gunsrunner

Pulled the pin on new screens Samsung A24S450BW 1920x1200 and xfire XFXHD6950DD's, now can't make up my mind, eyefinity at 70fps on medium or 1920x1200 at over 100fps on ultra.









I know cables!!!!! But when the light's are off you don't see them.
















Watchin a whole train at once





























Haven't heard or read much about these screen's but, I rekon there good value at $269 AU each.
They fit my desk perfect and i'm lovin it at the moment!!!! I can see were the chick has been airbrushed in my avatar!!!!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Nice. What new job gives you Apples on your desk?


iPhone and Android game development. There's actually a way to figure out which company it is by looking very closely at the pictures, a very very subtle hint.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Nice. What new job gives you Apples on your desk?
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone and Android game development. There's actually a way to figure out which company it is by looking very closely at the pictures, a very very subtle hint.
Click to expand...

I'll give you a hint on what kind of a game to make.

Look up Gnarbike on android market, it is awesome.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'll give you a hint on what kind of a game to make.
> Look up Gnarbike on android market, it is awesome.


Will do. I'll be playing a lot of different games over the next few weeks/months, I'll put that one on my to-do list.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> Nice. What new job gives you Apples on your desk?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> iPhone and Android game development. There's actually a way to figure out which company it is by looking very closely at the pictures, a very very subtle hint.


I'm looking very close here, nothing popping out at me. I'm on my 27 inch iMac myself at work, and the picture doesn't enlarge when clicking it, so very small for me


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'll give you a hint on what kind of a game to make.
> Look up Gnarbike on android market, it is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. I'll be playing a lot of different games over the next few weeks/months, I'll put that one on my to-do list.
Click to expand...

It's really really simple, but the main attraction in that game is the user created content. It's not very taxing on my phone either, i own a Huawei Ideos X5, so only an 800MHz CPU, which I'm pretty sure the 2.3.5 update pushed up to 1ghz. No lag in the game at all, unless there are lots of explosions or physics events happening. My friends' Galaxy plus doesn't lag at all.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> New job, new office, new work rig. I'll start putting stuff in the office tomorrow, it's way too bare right now.


Gz on the new job!







New stuff looks really nice.

Not sure if I posted this pic of my room before but if I did I'll post it again


----------



## pepejovi

You did post it before, ikea man.

We discussed that extinguisher on the wall, and if it could kill bugs or not.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gz on the new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff looks really nice.
> Not sure if I posted this pic of my room before but if I did I'll post it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea you did, but again, nice desk


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm looking very close here, nothing popping out at me. I'm on my 27 inch iMac myself at work, and the picture doesn't enlarge when clicking it, so very small for me


Here are clickable versions:


and



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gz on the new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff looks really nice.
> Not sure if I posted this pic of my room before but if I did I'll post it again


Very nice! Is that work, or home? My home pictures are somewhere in this thread, about 1 year back though, would be tough to find them.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Very nice! Is that work, or home? My home pictures are somewhere in this thread, about 1 year back though, would be tough to find them.


I'm just a student, I don't have a fancy workplace







So yeah home.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gz on the new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff looks really nice.
> Not sure if I posted this pic of my room before but if I did I'll post it again


Digin the single stage set up..........................................


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> If I had the cash right now, I'd buy this case. HAF 932 (Blue) = My dream case


haf 932 black edition! sad that it is only available in us :C


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Here are clickable versions:
> -snip-
> -snip-
> Very nice! Is that work, or home? My home pictures are somewhere in this thread, about 1 year back though, would be tough to find them.


Still can't tell haha. I've tried looking at the apps on the iPad but it's too fuzzy. I also tried looking at the software on the Mac, and looking at the reflection through the window and I still can't see something that helps me identify the company. Oh well lol.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gz on the new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff looks really nice.
> Not sure if I posted this pic of my room before but if I did I'll post it again






Nice room, but where's your desk chair?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice room, but where's your desk chair?


Not in that pic because it's so old and ugly








It was meant to be the first thing that I'd replace from my old setup but apparently it's the last.. I really need to get a new one though.


----------



## mironccr345

Now I have to know what it looks like. You must show us!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Now I have to know what it looks like. You must show us!


----------



## TaylorBosse

Got my 570 back and found room on my desk to move the Trooper!



Re-Wrapped 570 in CF


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Hey what computer case is that?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Hey what computer case is that?


Fully custom









Made from a pile of plywood


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fully custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from a pile of plywood


yeah I just saw the link in your sig....

Thought it may have been a mountain mods or something..

Looks great by the way


----------



## TheBadBull

edided


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Still can't tell haha. I've tried looking at the apps on the iPad but it's too fuzzy. I also tried looking at the software on the Mac, and looking at the reflection through the window and I still can't see something that helps me identify the company. Oh well lol.


You found the clue, just not the answer. The apps on the iPad are the clue. You'd probably have to have one of the apps to recognize it just by the icon itself.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> You found the clue, just not the answer. The apps on the iPad are the clue. You'd probably have to have one of the apps to recognize it just by the icon itself.


Ahh well I don't own a (functioning) iDevice as of now so I wouldn't know lol. What generation iPad is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Got my 570 back and found room on my desk to move the Trooper!
> -snip-
> Re-Wrapped 570 in CF
> -snip-


*Love* that setup!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Ahh well I don't own a (functioning) iDevice as of now so I wouldn't know lol. What generation iPad is that?


It's a 3rd gen, 32GB.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*





Its not that bad......











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Got my 570 back and found room on my desk to move the Trooper!
> 
> Re-Wrapped 570 in CF





I like how you wrapped your gpu in Di noc.....now why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Still can't tell haha. I've tried looking at the apps on the iPad but it's too fuzzy. I also tried looking at the software on the Mac, and looking at the reflection through the window and I still can't see something that helps me identify the company. Oh well lol.


Neither can I







Guess because I don't own the app myself as he said above, I'm more of an Android guy myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Got my 570 back and found room on my desk to move the Trooper!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-Wrapped 570 in CF


So clean with everything wrapped in the Di-Noc


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Ugh, a magic mouse... The rest of the setup looks good though, I _love_ Apple's monitors.


I've already replaced the mouse. Keyboard might be getting replaced as well, I have to see how my hands and wrists hold up after long-term use on a Mac keyboard, as I've just started using Macs recently for this new job.


----------



## bjgrenke

New monitor.


Excuse the phone pics







Desk clamp stand gives me a lot more room. The monitor kept tilting to the left, so I rested it gently on my speakers. Works great







Wish I had a bigger desk


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> New monitor.
> 
> 
> Excuse the phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk clamp stand gives me a lot more room. The monitor kept tilting to the left, so I rested it gently on my speakers. Works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had a bigger desk


omg! that monitor is sick. link me. I want one


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> omg! that monitor is sick. link me. I want one










Can't believe you've never heard of them man! They're the same panel used in the Samsung monitors and 27" iMacs. 2560x1440. Normally $800+ monitors for under $400. You have to research a bit on them before buying though. Here's the club for it here at OCN, and google "yamakasi catleap q270 2b 120hz" to get to where Scribbydagreat and Hypermatrix have taken their group buy sort of thing.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Diablo III Ready


2x


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> omg! that monitor is sick. link me. I want one


Nice monitor, all you need is two more.









How are those Corsair SP2200? I've been eying them for months.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice monitor, all you need is two more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are those Corsair SP2200? I've been eying them for months.


Thanks







I'd totally go for three although then I'd need at least a couple more 680s to push those







The speakers are pretty good. They're definitely not as bassy as the SP2500s but the bass is still there. I don't use them much any more since getting my headphones though.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> iPhone and Android game development. There's actually a way to figure out which company it is by looking very closely at the pictures, a very very subtle hint.


This is a game in itself, isn't it?









Uhm.. Backflip?


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> omg! that monitor is sick. link me. I want one


I second that! I'm in the process of changing jobs due to a 6-year old stagnant salary and the first thing on my shopping list is 2 more DELL U2711, but the more I look at these Korean units the more I want especially since they're half the price of a U2711.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> This is a game in itself, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm.. Backflip?


It was a game. Game's over now.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> I second that! I'm in the process of changing jobs due to a 6-year old stagnant salary and the first thing on my shopping list is 2 more DELL U2711, but the more I look at these Korean units the more I want especially since they're half the price of a U2711.


Exactly. Just a gamble if you're getting a perfect one or not, but your odds are better than you'd think. Me and a buddy both ordered one and they're both flawless.


----------



## elzhi

Genelec 8030A's.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Exactly. Just a gamble if you're getting a perfect one or not, but your odds are better than you'd think. Me and a buddy both ordered one and they're both flawless.


I definitely need to think about it. Just have to find out shipping costs and import duties (LCD panels attract a specific import duty here). I would have to look at getting 3 as I don't like mismatched panels <-- I make my own life difficult.


----------



## fakeeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Looks great, those speakers must be loud as heck when you're gaming.


----------



## dragneel

It's a bit cluttered, but atleast it's comfortable.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> It's a bit cluttered, but atleast it's comfortable.






WOW, a comfy recliner as a desk chair. I'm definitely jelly!


----------



## maced129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Genelec 8030A's.


awesome setup! what desk is that?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*


I really love that monitor stand, got a link? Love the desk as well


----------



## Qu1ckset

BEFORE:









AFTER









Just sold my 3x G245H and using a w2261vp till i order my YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27 on friday








best part is selling my three monitors paid for my new one


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Just sold my 3x G245H and using a w2261vp till i order my YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27 on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part is selling my three monitors paid for my new one


NICE. You'll love it. 1440p beats eyefinity any day IMO


----------



## 179232

I sold my desktop because I am going to college. I will probably purchase a laptop with a GT 650M or 640M so I can at least get some light gaming done. I will probably build another desktop in 2 years when I rent an apartment. For now, pretty simple setup since I will be moving into a college dorm in a few months. Let me know what you think:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> NICE. You'll love it. 1440p beats eyefinity any day IMO


oh trust me i went from 30" 2560x1600 (U3011) to eyefinity and it was the worst mistake ive ever done lol
i cant wait to go high rez again, i still trying to sell my hd6990 so i can upgrade to the gtx690


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> oh trust me i went from 30" 2560x1600 (U3011) to eyefinity and it was the worst mistake ive ever done lol
> i cant wait to go high rez again, i still trying to sell my hd6990 so i can upgrade to the gtx690


Yeah, best to go Nvidia with these monitors as AMD doesn't like to cooperate sometimes


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Looks great, those speakers must be loud as heck when you're gaming.


they can go really loud (i never set the volume pot past 9 o'clock) but they sound really good at lower volume too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> awesome setup! what desk is that?


this is my desk


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Here are clickable versions:
> 
> and
> 
> Very nice! Is that work, or home? My home pictures are somewhere in this thread, about 1 year back though, would be tough to find them.


Can't find the old pictures of my home rig, but it's changed a bit in the last year anyway, here's my setup now. Previously I had 1 24" 1920x1080 Samsung and a 22" 1650x1050 for the PC, now I have three 24" 1920x1200 Dell monitors, two are turned vertical because I don't use them for gaming, I use them for programming. Also just got the 27" iMac for work, it was costly but luckily I can write it off on taxes (or I never would've purchased it). Also hiding under the desk (besides my i7 sig rig), is a 15 year-old Pentium 60 with 1MB of RAM and Windows 95, and a Pentium 4 with Windows XP.


----------



## Snyderman34

Just got my stuff moved to the living room. Set to my liking (though I may try to find a way to rotate the side monitors at some point, maybe take the base off the middle one and suspend it somehow.



















Moved everything form the Storm Enforcer (left) to the ThermalTake Chaser MK-1 (right). Thinking about making the Enforcer a server or something


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Just got my stuff moved to the living room. Set to my liking (though I may try to find a way to rotate the side monitors at some point, maybe take the base off the middle one and suspend it somehow.
> 
> Moved everything form the Storm Enforcer (left) to the ThermalTake Chaser MK-1 (right). Thinking about making the Enforcer a server or something
> ]


Looks good, I think I like the look of the enforcer better myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Can't find the old pictures of my home rig, but it's changed a bit in the last year anyway, here's my setup now. Previously I had 1 24" 1920x1080 Samsung and a 22" 1650x1050 for the PC, now I have three 24" 1920x1200 Dell monitors, two are turned vertical because I don't use them for gaming, I use them for programming. Also just got the 27" iMac for work, it was costly but luckily I can write it off on taxes (or I never would've purchased it). Also hiding under the desk (besides my i7 sig rig), is a 15 year-old Pentium 60 with 1MB of RAM and Windows 95, and a Pentium 4 with Windows XP.
> []


Hows that iMac look? Never got to see one in person.....Bet it's nice









Are the Dell's IPS? You should try out some portrait eyefinity if they are


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Hows that iMac look? Never got to see one in person.....Bet it's nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Dell's IPS? You should try out some portrait eyefinity if they are


iMac screen is gorgeous, but the computer itself is grossly overpriced, about $800 too much I'd say.

The Dells are TN but are pretty high quality. They're pretty nice considering they're just over 4 years old. I got them when the game studio I worked for closed down last November.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> iMac screen is gorgeous, but the computer itself is grossly overpriced, about $800 too much I'd say.
> The Dells are TN but are pretty high quality. They're pretty nice considering they're just over 4 years old. I got them when the game studio I worked for closed down last November.


I was just talking about the screen. the PC it's self is meh, they are overpriced put you are paying for Apple, not the hardware really.

it sucks those are TN, I would love to try some portrait eyefinity myself but everyone recommends IPS for that due to the high viewing angles


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I sold my desktop because I am going to college. I will probably purchase a laptop with a GT 650M or 640M so I can at least get some light gaming done. I will probably build another desktop in 2 years when I rent an apartment. For now, pretty simple setup since I will be moving into a college dorm in a few months. Let me know what you think:


In flames and FFXIII? Win.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I was just talking about the screen. the PC it's self is meh, they are overpriced put you are paying for Apple, not the hardware really.
> it sucks those are TN, I would love to try some portrait eyefinity myself but everyone recommends IPS for that due to the high viewing angles


IPS look great, but as a game developer I prefer something that will have less ghosting. Although, some of the new IPS panels do pretty well, but at a cost.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> IPS look great, but as a game developer I prefer something that will have less ghosting. Although, some of the new IPS panels do pretty well, but at a cost.


I'm still on TN panels, but I was considering the switch over. I play mostly XBox 360, but an increasing amount of PC games.

What's your technical / professional opinion on the viability of IPS panels for gaming?


----------



## pepejovi

In Flames posters make any rooms awesome-o-points rocket by at least 10000.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> In Flames posters make any rooms awesome-o-points rocket by at least 10000.


It's over 9000!


----------



## staryoshi

No more cables underneath my desk anymore







Next up is the PC in the other side of the computer room







It looks naked without my SP 2200s, though







(RMA)


----------



## macarule

these new Yamakasi 27" monitors are so cheap for what you get! you guys are making me want to buy one!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'm still on TN panels, but I was considering the switch over. I play mostly XBox 360, but an increasing amount of PC games.
> What's your technical / professional opinion on the viability of IPS panels for gaming?


I haven't kept up with recent IPS panels, but in the past they've had issues with ghosting, which is most noticeable in fast-paced games like an FPS game. Unless IPS panels have improved recently in that regard, then they're still going to be a pain to use with games, IMO.


----------



## Remix65

i know when we get new stuff we're excited to take pictures and post pics.. but it'd be nice to take the time to clean up wires and cables. messy wires take away from the picture.

my wires are messy


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i know when we get new stuff we're excited to take pictures and post pics.. but it'd be nice to take the time to clean up wires and cables. messy wires take away from the picture.
> my wires are messy


Cable management is the focal point of my last post









No tangled messes here.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Looks good, I think I like the look of the enforcer better myself


The Enforcer is a great case. I just wanted to move to a full tower. There's not a lot of fan ports on the Enforcer (2x200mm and 1x120mm). Felt it was running hotter than it should have been. I like the looks of the MK-1 a bit better too, honestly


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> I haven't kept up with recent IPS panels, but in the past they've had issues with ghosting, which is most noticeable in fast-paced games like an FPS game. Unless IPS panels have improved recently in that regard, then they're still going to be a pain to use with games, IMO.


You guys should visit tftcentral.co.uk for some IPS panel testing. They do some nice testing for things like ghosting, etc. I think alot of the ghosting has been sorted out with later models seeing as IPS is making a big market showing these days. Puts more effort behind getting the performance customers want out of them. Of course that doesn't always lead to an improvement of a product or technology as sooner or later the manufacturers wind up taking short cuts to get what 99.9999% of the customers will be happy with.

I can't wait for Samsung and LG to start showing their OLED stuff to the PC desktop market. It has to happen sometime.


----------



## Fasista

Mine!


----------



## liquidzoo

Nearly finished with my new desk. Got some screw holes to fill, shelf facing to cut/install, some TV wires to hide, and some additional organizing to do, but thought I'd post what I have so far. Pics are from my phone, so if the quality is off, that's why.

Here are the Before shots





And just for you, NeighborhoodGeek:


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Nearly finished with my new desk. Got some screw holes to fill, shelf facing to cut/install, some TV wires to hide, and some additional organizing to do, but thought I'd post what I have so far. Pics are from my phone, so if the quality is off, that's why.
> Here are the Before shots
> 
> 
> And just for you, NeighborhoodGeek:






Nice, it looks less crampped from your previous set up. Is that a Wii with a external HDD? You must be using WBFS Manager to install those games huh?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, it looks less crampped from your previous set up. Is that a Wii with a external HDD? You must be using WBFS Manager to install those games huh?


Actually, it's a Viewsonic VMP75 digital media player sitting on top of my Wii. I use it in the same capacity as my Xbox 360s, playing videos stored on my PC over my network.

It's only there temporarily, until I put the shelf facing on and figure out where I want to put it permanently.

This new setup feels a lot less cramped than the previous setup, even though technically it's less desk space. I really like it. Took a lot of work to get the finish on the top exactly how I wanted it (no construction shots, unfortunately, but it's Red Birch plywood with 3 coats of Minwax Golden Pecan stain, then 3 coats of gloss poly.


----------



## bxrdj

Almost done with the wiring and slowly getting everything else plugged in


----------



## robert125381

this looks awsome man!!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

All you guys have awesome setups. Mine isn't too fancy. Excuse the old monitor, the tea cup, and the crappy wireless adapter. The monitor is getting upgraded soon, but the wireless adapter still gets me 15 Mbps down and 15 Mbps up.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> All you guys have awesome setups. Mine isn't too fancy. Excuse the old monitor, the tea cup, and the crappy wireless adapter. The monitor is getting upgraded soon, but the wireless adapter still gets me 15 Mbps down and 15 Mbps up.


If you can put that wireless adapter on a vertical USB port. There is no support for the acutal USB male end and it can eventually pull the leads out of the board. Had the same (or very similar) adapter do this. It can be fixed with a bit of solder and time but easier to prevent it.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If you can put that wireless adapter on a vertical USB port. There is no support for the acutal USB male end and it can eventually pull the leads out of the board. Had the same (or very similar) adapter do this. It can be fixed with a bit of solder and time but easier to prevent it.


Will do! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SenorRed

I get by...


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Sick setup. I can't stand small mouse pads though.


----------



## SenorRed

Thanks, in comparison though to my other pads, it is actually quite large. I am still not sure how i feel about though.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I get by...


Damn that's awesome.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I get by...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like tuf times for you







Nice setup


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Actually, it's a Viewsonic VMP75 digital media player sitting on top of my Wii. I use it in the same capacity as my Xbox 360s, playing videos stored on my PC over my network.
> It's only there temporarily, until I put the shelf facing on and figure out where I want to put it permanently.
> This new setup feels a lot less cramped than the previous setup, even though technically it's less desk space. I really like it. Took a lot of work to get the finish on the top exactly how I wanted it (no construction shots, unfortunately, but it's Red Birch plywood with 3 coats of Minwax Golden Pecan stain, then 3 coats of gloss poly.





oh, thought your running games off a HDD. Nice work! Makes me want a custom desk.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I get by...


Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol

Nice set up btw


----------



## morencyam

Haha I love your avatar Neb


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I get by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> 
> Nice set up btw
Click to expand...

YouTube, a game, and ocn for my monitors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unraveled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine!


Any one know what type of speakers those are ?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> YouTube, a game, and ocn for my monitors
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


How can you possibly watch a video, play a game, and post on OCN at the same time? Lol


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> YouTube, a game, and ocn for my monitors
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> How can you possibly watch a video, play a game, and post on OCN at the same time? Lol
Click to expand...

Very carefully

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> Nice set up btw


Multitasking is an extremely acceptable answer! Lets just say that I actually run out of real estate on my screens, even with 3.

Pidgin, Steam, TweetDeck... well that's one down. One is fullscreen Firefox. Another... well that can be anything, from video editing to audio to games to whatever. If I'm working on a video project, I run out of screen room so fast...

I need 6 monitors at this rate.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> Nice set up btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitasking is an extremely acceptable answer! Lets just say that I actually run out of real estate on my screens, even with 3.
> 
> Pidgin, Steam, TweetDeck... well that's one down. One is fullscreen Firefox. Another... well that can be anything, from video editing to audio to games to whatever. If I'm working on a video project, I run out of screen room so fast...
> 
> I need 6 monitors at this rate.
Click to expand...

Not to mention eyefinity/surround

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? *Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol*. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> Nice set up btw


... Are you high? Multitasking is exactly the answer. How I use my 4 screens:

communication (IRC, steam, etc) - Web stuff - Primary task - movie/YT

or

communication/log thread - old mission in FRED - new mission in FRED - FS Wiki

or

stretch the game - over all 4 - so I can get - extremely high res shots

or

Communication - Paint.net (shots of Deimos) - MC (building Deimos) - POFCS (model viewer for Deimos)

or... you get the idea. This doesn't even include when I start getting into VMs and RDP, or even when I'm researching a new rig for someone. Even 4 screens isn't enough screen real-estate.


----------



## WonderMutt

We had this whole discussion like 20 pages ago...we beat the dead horse then, do we need to do it again?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> We had this whole discussion like 20 pages ago...we beat the dead horse then, do we need to do it again?


I wasn't there last time, so can we?


----------



## axipher

How I use my 3 screens for 6 windows, here's an image that was done quite horribly in Paint for *csm* a while back:










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> We had this whole discussion like 20 pages ago...we beat the dead horse then, do we need to do it again?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't there last time, so can we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get ready to rumble!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I wasn't there last time, so can we?


----------



## Kittencake

a bit of a work in progress


----------



## Slayem

I have two and i always run out of space haha, i end up with 40 things open after a few hours!


----------



## SenorRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> Nice set up btw


Thanks for all of the compliments!

Ill let this picture do the talking...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How I use my 3 screens for 6 windows, here's an image that was done quite horribly in Paint for *csm* a while back:


3 is almost enough. need a 4th one to move windows to.

and then you need one more for landscape for just incase


----------



## Qu1ckset

Multitasking was amazing with my eyefinity setup, but gaming sucked so hard, I sold my 3 screens and I am getting a u3011 after I get my gtx690..


----------



## axipher

I have a fourth monitor, it's just dedicated to my Ubuntu server right now. Would just need to run a VGA cable to it and set it up similar to this again:


----------



## WonderMutt

Ax, I'm sure I've said it before, but I love your setup!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit of a work in progress






Nice and simple. Is that a stack of HDD's on the top of your desk?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Ax, I'm sure I've said it before, but I love your setup!


Haha, thanks, you should have seen me last night on it. If you refer back to my latest setup below, imagine the following:


MumbleChrome - OCNVLCMinecraft
SurvivalMinecraft
CreativeMinecraft
Personal



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gentoo64

Pretty boring, I need a carpet too


----------



## Step83

Heres my little setup, nothing fancy pullout desk bit on the sides handy for food storage as shown


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Heres my little setup, nothing fancy pullout desk bit on the sides handy for food storage as shown


I want that desk lol .. better than my 4 tier one


----------



## compmaster

I guess I'll join in the fun.
This is where I spend most of my computing time.

Here for games.


Here for dev.


And here is for anything that needs mo powah!


----------



## shadow19935

Here is my setup. The holes in the wall are from my tv that was there..


----------



## TheBadBull

Put a fancy poster over it.









That chair looks awesome, and is that.... two 5.1 sound systems?


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That chair looks awesome, and is that.... two 5.1 sound systems?


You mean you haven't heard of the new 10.2 system?


----------



## pepejovi

Two subs on top of each other? That can't be good


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Put a fancy poster over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chair looks awesome, and is that.... two 5.1 sound systems?


yeah its pretty decent, was only £137... for that price real leather is good deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian*
> 
> You mean you haven't heard of the new 10.2 system?


Thats two Z5500's running of a single control pod. i might be selling them soon as they take up too much space.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian*
> 
> You mean you haven't heard of the new 10.2 system?


----------



## Mandroid

Here's my plain setup in the room I'm renting. I just finished building the desk a few days ago; it still smells like polyurethane.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandroid*
> 
> Here's my plain setup in the room I'm renting. I just finished building the desk a few days ago; it still smells like polyurethane.






Simple and clean. Nice M8 you have there. What's with the different colors on the hardwood floor?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Simple and clean. Nice M8 you have there. What's with the different colors on the hardwood floor?


looks like he had to repair some damage


----------



## samwiches

As it is right now..



Anyone else like to set up in the corner? More leg room.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> looks like he had to repair some damage


Looks to me like a hardwood-esque chair mat similar to this


----------



## V3DT

My Room


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Other than gaming what's the point in 3 monitors? I mean don't get me wrong it looks sick but is there an actual function to it? Multitasking is not an acceptable answer lol. I have 2 monitors and use them for temps/multiple web windows so I understand and appreciate multiple monitors. But why 3? Just curious lol
> Nice set up btw






Other than gaming, graphic and web design. 3 monitors is perfect for web designers.

-One screen for dream weaver

-Another for Photoshop/ illustrator/ Tutorials/ Inspiration

-Last one for the website they are editing to test/view there progress.

DONE!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3DT*
> 
> My Room


Monitor turned into projector using an overhead projector, brilliant. My old housemate and I were going to try and do this with a monitor we found on the side of the road, but couldn't get our hands on a working overhead for a decent price


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Other than gaming, graphic and web design. 3 monitors is perfect for web designers.
> -One screen for dream weaver
> -Another for Photoshop/ illustrator/ Tutorials/ Inspiration
> -Last one for the website they are editing to test/view there progress.
> DONE!


Ugh, Dreamweaver. Am I the only person who absolutely hates Dreamweaver and prefers to simply code instead? Everyone in my class uses it and I just hate it. It feels bloated and unnecessary to me. I prefer using either Notepad++ or SublimeText2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Monitor turned into projector using an overhead projector, brilliant. My old housemate and I were going to try and do this with a monitor we found on the side of the road, but couldn't get our hands on a working overhead for a decent price


Same problem I had lol. I really wanted to try making one, but I didn't have the money for the overhead and it seemed like everyone wanted too much for one. I can go to Kohls and pick up a cheap projector for $100 instead.


----------



## V3DT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Monitor turned into projector using an overhead projector, brilliant. My old housemate and I were going to try and do this with a monitor we found on the side of the road, but couldn't get our hands on a working overhead for a decent price


Got the overhead projector for only $14


----------



## premonition08

here's my room


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Ugh, Dreamweaver. Am I the only person who absolutely hates Dreamweaver and prefers to simply code instead? Everyone in my class uses it and I just hate it. It feels bloated and unnecessary to me. I prefer using either Notepad++ or SublimeText2.


No, I do to. Although sometimes there are stuff easier to do with Dreamweaver. But most of the time I do hard coding.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Looks to me like a hardwood-esque chair mat similar to this


I think your right, those look pretty good. I didn't even realize those existed


----------



## Izvire




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


ah the mx518 and its smiley face on the palm rest


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> ah the mx518 and its smiley face on the palm rest


I use the same mouse at work, and that face is haunting me


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


I have the same speakers and mouse


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Multitasking is an extremely acceptable answer! Lets just say that I actually run out of real estate on my screens, even with 3.
> Pidgin, Steam, TweetDeck... well that's one down. One is fullscreen Firefox. Another... well that can be anything, from video editing to audio to games to whatever. If I'm working on a video project, I run out of screen room so fast...
> I need 6 monitors at this rate.


I believe him, he is a Twitter fiend.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How I use my 3 screens for 6 windows, here's an image that was done quite horribly in Paint for *csm* a while back:
> SNIP


Ohai!


----------



## Mandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Simple and clean. Nice M8 you have there. What's with the different colors on the hardwood floor?


It's a floor mat to prevent my chair from damaging the hardwood floor. I really need to modify it. It's about an inch too wide to slide under the desk any further.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandroid*
> 
> It's a floor mat to prevent my chair from damaging the hardwood floor. I really need to modify it. It's about an inch too wide to slide under the desk any further.


Oh, it looks like real wood. =D oh man, I need something like that! I see @Liquidzoo posted where i can get them locally. But for $140.00, I might have to search for one online.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> As it is right now..
> 
> Anyone else like to set up in the corner? More leg room.





What kind of desk is that?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah, the good ol' MX518. Mine's been rock solid since I got it in... I think 2006? I've had it a long time - longer than any other computer component I've owned.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> I believe him, he is a Twitter fiend.


Hahaha this!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought steelseries cable holders were out of production long time, it's the first time I actually seen somebody use one.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> No, I do to. Although sometimes there are stuff easier to do with Dreamweaver. But most of the time I do hard coding.


Haha good man









I've just had bad experiences with DW.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> As it is right now..
> 
> Anyone else like to set up in the corner? More leg room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of desk is that?
Click to expand...

Some designer thing, I don't remember (got it on Craigslist). It's adjustable.


----------



## Remix65

does it have engravings on it under it for make and model or any numbers...


----------



## samwiches

It has no markings that I can find.

The legs/frame has optional mounting points that I can't figure out, and the height is adjustable by roughly 8in . That's all I can say about it. And it's got a hard enamel finish it seems.

But yeah.. if anyone knows what it is, that would be nice to find out. It's pretty interesting.


Spoiler: Underside


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> I thought steelseries cable holders were out of production long time, it's the first time I actually seen somebody use one.


Yeah, they are out of production.
Bought mine like five or six years ago or so.


----------



## remotehuman

I'll have to take a better picture tonight, but here's my setup right now with a case build going on


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> As it is right now..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else like to set up in the corner? More leg room.


I would think the jungle gym under there would limit extra legroom.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Ah, the good ol' MX518. Mine's been rock solid since I got it in... I think 2006? I've had it a long time - longer than any other computer component I've owned.


Same here, best mouse I have ever owned I've had mine since 2006 as well and it has never given me a single problem. It no longer says logitech on the back however haha.


----------



## chinklop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 3 is almost enough. need a 4th one to move windows to.
> and then you need one more for landscape for just incase


let see it in action


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> here's my room


What kind of speakers are those? Nice set up by the way.


----------



## mistasumo

here is my computer set-up revamped


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> here is my computer set-up revamped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, nice setup you have there. With the ikea desk. I really like what you did with your screens.


----------



## mistasumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> wow, nice setup you have there. With the ikea desk. I really like what you did with your screens.




damn your setup is sweet man


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> here is my computer set-up revamped


What fan is that on the radiator??, i love the design of it!


----------



## mistasumo

lol had the same feeling, it comes with the cpu unit

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36981


----------



## skitzab1

intel w/c unit fan


----------



## jaywar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> here is my computer set-up revamped


What are those monitors?


----------



## BumSquad Jack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> What are those monitors?


Going by his rigbuild specs 40" Toshiba 2 X 24 inch Samsung LED


----------



## lapengu

Heres My Room, been putting this off for a long time. Figured it was time to show off my cheap eyefinity setup


----------



## Gunfire

You sold your bed for an eyefinity setup?

Now that's dedication


----------



## jaywar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BumSquad Jack*
> 
> Going by his rigbuild specs 40" Toshiba 2 X 24 inch Samsung LED


Lol yeah that is what I noticed, but I wanted to know the exact model numbers.


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> You sold your bed for an eyefinity setup?
> 
> Now that's dedication


I figured it was worth it


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Same here, best mouse I have ever owned I've had mine since 2006 as well and it has never given me a single problem. It no longer says logitech on the back however haha.


Your avatar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistasumo*
> 
> here is my computer set-up revamped
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome, I love the monitor setup. What's up with the PSU cables for the cards though? Top are original...and the bottom are?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> Heres My Room, been putting this off for a long time. Figured it was time to show off my cheap eyefinity setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Definite command center feeling going on there, very nice.


----------



## pangolinman

Finally bought myself a case, after going caseless for a year. Fractal R3. Inexpensive, quiet, and looks fantastic.



This is actually a bit different now. Have my case on the floor and my headphones on the desk as their permanent residence.


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Finally bought myself a case, after going caseless for a year. Fractal R3. Inexpensive, quiet, and looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a bit different now. Have my case on the floor and my headphones on the desk as their permanent residence.


Nice setup! But why do you have two mice 0_o??


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice setup! But why do you have two mice 0_o??


Logitech MX performance for everyday use. Its my favorite mouse ever, comfortable, and just overall a pleasure to use.

Razer Mamba for games, but I don't really play games anymore, so I'll probably end up selling that.


----------



## Jeci

No more three monitors, i didn't have enough space


----------



## Boyboyd

My computer room is my living room. Excuse my knees, it's hard not to get them in with a 10mm lens.


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What kind of speakers are those? Nice set up by the way.


thanks sir, it's an old altec lansing 2.1


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Finally bought myself a case, after going caseless for a year. Fractal R3. Inexpensive, quiet, and looks fantastic.
> 
> [/URL


How are your fans setup on the cooler? Looks wrong.


----------



## malmental

unit 1 (far right)
then: 975BE | Antec 300 Illusion | 2 x 1080p ASUS 23"
now: 2500K | NZXT Beta Evo

unit 2 (close left)
then: 2500K | NZXT Beta Evo | 3 x 17" LCD's @ 3840 x 1024
now: 2500K | Antec 300 Illusion


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinklop*
> 
> let see it in action


cant do right now for the latest pics because it'd take me 16 days to clean up my desk. but i have some old pics in my sig...


----------



## kcuestag

Here's one of mine, was bored and re arranged the room, computer is back on the desk.











Hope you like it.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My computer room is my living room. Excuse my knees, it's hard not to get them in with a 10mm lens.


That's pretty awesome. I'll be having a computer room / living room combo going on myself come June.


----------



## bob808

I recently got a third monitor.










new case, gpu's, and loop-


----------



## texas comfort

I've recently gotten into using Google SketchUp. I started modeling small buildings and travel trailers, but I was bored today... so I created a 3d model of my workstation. I thought I would share it with all the SketchUp users of the forum.

3D WORKSTATION










There's information on the desk build in the link.

3D WORKSTATION


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My computer room is my living room. Excuse my knees, it's hard not to get them in with a 10mm lens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So jelly of that room.

Looks great.


----------



## bryce

http://imgur.com/kZeTW


I need to get something to make the mouse more comfortable sitting like this. The keyboard actually is quite comfortable in my lap, it's just the mouse that is uncomfortable to me =/.

I may move it to the foot of the bed and set up the other 2 monitors on it as well.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kZeTW
> 
> I need to get something to make the mouse more comfortable sitting like this. The keyboard actually is quite comfortable in my lap, it's just the mouse that is uncomfortable to me =/.
> I may move it to the foot of the bed and set up the other 2 monitors on it as well.


i have one of these and it helps a lot.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> That's pretty awesome. I'll be having a computer room / living room combo going on myself come June.


Thanks. I actually prefer this to being in separate rooms. One big space for everything. If i had a seperate office I wouldn't be able to use my desktop computer as a media centre computer.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i have one of these and it helps a lot.


I have one of those. Was talking about the table was up way to high.


----------



## bob808

cut a few inches off the legs?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> cut a few inches off the legs?


another option is to increase the height of his chair like i did.


----------



## Asininity

It's been awhile since I've posted my "computer room." There's been some changes.





Cable management's as bad as ever. Been trying to think of ways on how to clean it all up.


My sort of "where all the other computers go" room.


----------



## henwyybwoi

@ texas.

that chairr!!!! it looks comfortable.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## samwiches

Did you get rid of the Carbide?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Did you get rid of the Carbide?


Another build is in it. lol


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your speakers are the wrong way around o.o


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your speakers are the wrong way around o.o
Click to expand...

how o.0


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how o.0


Control speaker is on the right lol. I have the same speakers. Not sure if it'll make a difference but that's the way they're marked.


----------



## Shane1244

It doesn't matter as long as they are plugged into the corresponding left/right plug.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unit 1 (far right)
> then: 975BE | Antec 300 Illusion | 2 x 1080p ASUS 23"
> now: 2500K | NZXT Beta Evo
> 
> unit 2 (close left)
> then: 2500K | NZXT Beta Evo | 3 x 17" LCD's @ 3840 x 1024
> now: 2500K | Antec 300 Illusion


So you have 5 monitors and 2 PCs, not to mention lots of other hardware, but to take the pictures you use what seems to be one of the crappiest cameraphones that ever existed?








Surely you have something better than that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> here's my room
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of speakers are those? Nice set up by the way.
Click to expand...

It's a low quality, old Altec Lansing 2.1 system... for the record Altec Lansing never produced anything worth spending your money on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow19935*
> 
> Here is my setup. The holes in the wall are from my tv that was there..


Nids moar speekahs! Teh moor in ya face, teh betta, rait?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> I guess I'll join in the fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I spend most of my computing time.
> 
> Here for games.
> 
> 
> Here for dev.
> 
> 
> And here is for anything that needs mo powah!


I do not understand your setup/room.
You have a decent PC, but you game on the couch with a silly HP laptop on a coffee table? (and what's with the professional microphone?)
You work on that mini-PC (?) on the floor in the middle of the room?
Your PC sits alone on the floor, what exactly needs more powah? From the looks of it you're not even using it, it's not hooked up to any monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gentoo64*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring, I need a carpet too


On a serious note, I noticed that pretty much all of you just use random desks or tables.
I do not understand why you guys in the USA don't use true PC desks. Are this kind of products not available there? (although I would find this very hard to believe).
Surely you find it uncomfortable to sit so close with the mouse & kb right in front your monitor.
Also, as a consequence, to you the monitors look very grainy, you can easily count the pixels (unless you have bad vision in which case I apologize), especially those of you who use large TVs.
Not to mention many of you also have many small/few large speakers on the desk, blasting in your face... it is a common misconception to think that things sound better if the speakers are an inch away from your ears.


----------



## Remix65




----------



## macarule

lol....


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> On a serious note, I noticed that pretty much all of you just use random desks or tables.
> I do not understand why you guys in the USA don't use true PC desks. Are this kind of products not available there? (although I would find this very hard to believe).
> Surely you find it uncomfortable to sit so close with the mouse & kb right in front your monitor.
> Also, as a consequence, to you the monitors look very grainy, you can easily count the pixels (unless you have bad vision in which case I apologize), especially those of you who use large TVs.
> Not to mention many of you also have many small/few large speakers on the desk, blasting in your face... it is a common misconception to think that things sound better if the speakers are an inch away from your ears.


By the looks of the way you criticize other people's builds, I'll go ahead and assume the worst about you.

We don't need "true PC desks" because they are completely unnecessary. It's a gimmick used to sell furniture, much like slapping "GAMER ULTRA 1337" will sell computers and hardware. Any desk can be a "PC desk." All it takes is for you to place your monitor at a point that you can use it comfortable, which most, if not all of us, do.

It is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor. It's pretty easy to see that this can be done with the person you quoted. People don't act like idiots like the way you think and glue their eyes to the monitor. Unless you have a 23" screen at 800x400, you won't be able to see individual pixels. People who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor.

We don't have speakers next to us because of the audio quality. It's so we can actually hear it without having to blare music for everyone else to hear.

It's good to know that here at good ol' OCN, we have a member that is an expert on absolutely everything and anything. We thank you for all of your contributions, giecsar, and we hope to see you around more so you can lay out more condescending advice.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Guy!


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> By the looks of the way you criticize other people's builds, I'll go ahead and assume the worst about you.
> We don't need "true PC desks" because they are completely unnecessary. It's a gimmick used to sell furniture, much like slapping "GAMER ULTRA 1337" will sell computers and hardware. Any desk can be a "PC desk." All it takes is for you to place your monitor at a point that you can use it comfortable, which most, if not all of us, do.
> It is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor. It's pretty easy to see that this can be done with the person you quoted. People don't act like idiots like the way you think and glue their eyes to the monitor. Unless you have a 23" screen at 800x400, you won't be able to see individual pixels. People who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor.
> We don't have speakers next to us because of the audio quality. It's so we can actually hear it without having to blare music for everyone else to hear.
> It's good to know that here at good ol' OCN, we have a member that is an expert on absolutely everything and anything. We thank you for all of your contributions, giecsar, and we hope to see you around more so you can lay out more condescending advice.


all i can say is very well said guys


----------



## jedi304

No words can express how spot on these all were!^ LOL


----------



## Ryanb213

Even though he's critical, i agree with him a bit. Some of the guys on here need to invest in a decent desk at least to completely revolutionize their setup. With a nice cable management system, you'll be able to hide all those piss poor looking wires you have running on the floor or behind your desk.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40111124/

Speakers/headphones is personal preference, though headphones i find are more convenient and less cluttered.


----------



## malmental

hilarious thread...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> rant


IKR? These people have no idea how to set up a proper ergonomic computer configuration with expensive furniture; Everyone needs to take some pointers from me؟









I have the PCDESK EXTREEME 9001 MILK edition when i don't drag my rig around with me


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> IKR? These people have no idea how to set up a proper ergonomic computer configuration with expensive furniture; Everyone needs to take some pointers from me؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PCDESK EXTREEME 9001 MILK edition when i don't drag my rig around with me


i spy an n64.. i used to miss my n64 but now that my samsung galaxy note can play n64 emulators i dont miss it as much


----------



## samwiches

I also am wondering why that guy has a nice microphone. That is pretty weird amirite?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i spy an n64.. i used to miss my n64 but now that my samsung galaxy note can play n64 emulators i dont miss it as much


but there is no way that is as satisfying as holding the three pronged controller and physically inserting the cartridge in there to play on your curved screen TV older than you are








favorite games are Sarge's Heros, Goldeneye, lego racers, and the Episode I podracing game


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> but there is no way that is as satisfying as holding the three pronged controller and physically inserting the cartridge in there to play on your curved screen TV older than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> favorite games are Sarge's Heros, Goldeneye, lego racers, and the Episode I podracing game


i have a wireless bluetooth controller and a 5.3" screen, and when im at home i can plug my phone into my tv and play... almost as satisfying
good games but you missed : perfect dark, zelda, smashbrothers, starfox, bomberman 64, bomberman 64 second attack, top gear overdrive, and im sure i am even missing more


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i have a wireless bluetooth controller and a 5.3" screen, and when im at home i can plug my phone into my tv and play... almost as satisfying
> good games but you missed : perfect dark, zelda, smashbrothers, starfox, bomberman 64, bomberman 64 second attack, top gear overdrive, and im sure i am even missing more


oh I have starfox and bomberman but zelda just wasn't my thing (brace for impact lol) It was just too... japanese for me


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> It doesn't matter as long as they are plugged into the corresponding left/right plug.


True, but with the left speaker on the right side and plugged into the left port, and vice versa for the right speaker it'd still be backwards. When he's in an fps game, footsteps from the left will sound like they're coming from the right.


----------



## m98custom1212

My main computer

My "mac"

For any one that cares top left monitor is for my "mac" and cable


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> according to critics....


How does my setup size up?


Spoiler: Das Computer!









Please spare me your critical wisdom...


Spoiler: Desk Master!


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> 
> 
> My main computer
> My "mac"
> For any one that cares top left monitor is for my "mac" and cable






graphic designer? or some kind of editor? nice setup btw, you should sell those and get an ips display.

Also
Just got done installing this earlier...


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> On a serious note, I noticed that pretty much all of you just use random desks or tables.
> I do not understand why you guys in the USA don't use true PC desks. Are this kind of products not available there? (although I would find this very hard to believe).
> Surely you find it uncomfortable to sit so close with the mouse & kb right in front your monitor.
> Also, as a consequence, to you the monitors look very grainy, you can easily count the pixels (unless you have bad vision in which case I apologize), especially those of you who use large TVs.
> Not to mention many of you also have many small/few large speakers on the desk, blasting in your face... it is a common misconception to think that things sound better if the speakers are an inch away from your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of the way you criticize other people's builds, I'll go ahead and assume the worst about you.
> 
> We don't need "true PC desks" because they are completely unnecessary. It's a gimmick used to sell furniture, much like slapping "GAMER ULTRA 1337" will sell computers and hardware. Any desk can be a "PC desk." All it takes is for you to place your monitor at a point that you can use it comfortable, which most, if not all of us, do.
> 
> It is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor. It's pretty easy to see that this can be done with the person you quoted. People don't act like idiots like the way you think and glue their eyes to the monitor. Unless you have a 23" screen at 800x400, you won't be able to see individual pixels. People who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor.
> 
> We don't have speakers next to us because of the audio quality. It's so we can actually hear it without having to blare music for everyone else to hear.
> 
> It's good to know that here at good ol' OCN, we have a member that is an expert on absolutely everything and anything. We thank you for all of your contributions, giecsar, and we hope to see you around more so you can lay out more condescending advice.
Click to expand...

It was a critique and a constructive one at that. I'm no expert, but this is just common sense. And it's advice I'm giving you, not condescending remarks. But you are free to interpret my post as you wish.
Perhaps it will help if I try to explain things better, although I suspect I'm already beating a dead horse here. You've already decided that you don't want to accept my advice, because you consider me an arrogant guy trying to tell you how to do things.

Now I've already mentioned the main reason, it's UNCOMFORTABLE , so I'm just going to address the points you've followed on or brought up.
First off, how is a true PC desk a gimmick? Have you ever worked at a real desk to see what it is like? Obviously not, otherwise you wouldn't say it's a gimmick.
Just skim through the thread and look at only a few random setups, and you will notice a number of issues that everyone who uses a table or simple desk has to deal with. (I'll just use the term table from now on).
- you can't properly arrange your stuff because the furniture was not designed to accommodate various types of objects; this leaves you with two possibilities:
a) your table is cluttered or otherwise messy
b) your table is not cluttered, but because it is only a table you are forced to keep all your stuff hidden away in some closet or something
With my desk, I have a lot of stuff within reach but it still looks nice and clean.
- then there is also the cable management, but it's basically the same idea.
Since it's very difficult to hide the cables, impossible if it's a glass table, very few of you are adventurous enough to even try it. And when you do manage to make it look it clean, it's an absolute pain to make any changes
True PC desks have holes and other features to help you with cable management








(why do you buy cases with cable management features? surely they're all gimmicky, a simple 80's gray case will do the job just fine!)

Second, to say that it is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor is a very generic statement. A few pages back there was this guy with 3x 46" TVs, sitting a foot away (the best example I can think of). How can that be even remotely OK? You have to constantly turn your head left and right , up and down to see things...
That is of course one of those rare cases, but then I watched a video of another guy with a triple monitor setup (23" screens I believe) which was just like your typical setup with the keyboard and mouse right in front of the screen in the middle. With that setup, his girlfriend was constantly moving left and right when playing BF3 or whatever.
The following is a crazy advice, I know, but pause the game for a second and take a step back. Like magic, you'll be able to see all your monitors








OK, the above was unnecessary.
The point is the distance depends on the size of the monitor(s), clearly.
You then go on to say, "people who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor". But, since you sit very close to a standard monitor, it means you're too close to a large TV as well.
And I could include here numerous pictures from this thread from people who probably sit even much closer, with TVs and keyboards crammed on some small table or even furniture that was never intended to be used that way..
Oh and 23" @800x400? Are you kidding me? I can barely stand my 1366x768 work laptop, I might as well rub dirt in my eyes. Most of my colleagues who use similar laptops feel the same.

Third, the speakers. You say you keep them close to hear it without having to blare the music, but really you just made that up on the spot cause you didn't know what to say.
You cannot be telling me that there is nothing in between. You have to either keep them close or turn up the volume to the max and blare your music?
Come on, surely you can listen at a comfortable level without disturbing others, just like everyone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> according to critics....
> 
> 
> 
> How does my setup size up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Das Computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me your critical wisdom...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Desk Master!
Click to expand...

....


----------



## samwiches

Post your desk, man.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Post your desk, man.


he's trolling....


----------



## Fortunex

I find just a regular desk/worktable to be MUCH more comfortable than most "computer desks", which usually have the monitor on a raised platform, or the mouse and keyboard on a tray, or even worse, only the keyboard on a tray and the mouse above it. I just want a simple sturdy table with foot room.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Post your desk, man.
> 
> 
> 
> he's trolling....
Click to expand...

I did, two times actually. The second time I was unsure if I had already posted.
But it was more fun to assume that I didn't and call me a troll, right?


----------



## Slayem

Guys, lets just return to posting these awesome setups! ignore the trolls!

I know most ocn'ers are better than that.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> graphic designer? or some kind of editor? nice setup btw, you should sell those and get an ips display.
> Also
> Just got done installing this earlier...
> [VDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Ips is to expensive for 4 right now.

I do contract design/ cad work and do some cam programming at home

I like your key system


----------



## malmental




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak




----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Guys, lets just return to posting these awesome setups! ignore the trolls!
> I know most ocn'ers are better than that.


Sadly, I've learned that they aren't.

Crappy pic just because I can.


Yeah, I need new monitors, a new keyboard, a new mouse, and a new desk.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> [quote name="Detroitsoldier" url="/t/2
> 01467/official-computer-room-pics/23920_40#post_17342751"]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> On a serious note, I noticed that pretty much all of you just use random desks or tables.
> I do not understand why you guys in the USA don't use true PC desks. Are this kind of products not available there? (although I would find this very hard to believe).
> Surely you find it uncomfortable to sit so close with the mouse & kb right in front your monitor.
> Also, as a consequence, to you the monitors look very grainy, you can easily count the pixels (unless you have bad vision in which case I apologize), especially those of you who use large TVs.
> Not to mention many of you also have many small/few large speakers on the desk, blasting in your face... it is a common misconception to think that things sound better if the speakers are an inch away from your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of the way you criticize other people's builds, I'll go ahead and assume the worst about you.
> 
> We don't need "true PC desks" because they are completely unnecessary. It's a gimmick used to sell furniture, much like slapping "GAMER ULTRA 1337" will sell computers and hardware. Any desk can be a "PC desk." All it takes is for you to place your monitor at a point that you can use it comfortable, which most, if not all of us, do.
> 
> It is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor. It's pretty easy to see that this can be done with the person you quoted. People don't act like idiots like the way you think and glue their eyes to the monitor. Unless you have a 23" screen at 800x400, you won't be able to see individual pixels. People who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor.
> 
> We don't have speakers next to us because of the audio quality. It's so we can actually hear it without having to blare music for everyone else to hear.
> 
> It's good to know that here at good ol' OCN, we have a member that is an expert on absolutely everything and anything. We thank you for all of your contributions, giecsar, and we hope to see you around more so you can lay out more condescending advice.
Click to expand...

It was a critique and a constructive one at that. I'm no expert, but this is just common sense. And it's advice I'm giving you, not condescending remarks. But you are free to interpret my post as you wish.
Perhaps it will help if I try to explain things better, although I suspect I'm already beating a dead horse here. You've already decided that you don't want to accept my advice, because you consider me an arrogant guy trying to tell you how to do things.

Now I've already mentioned the main reason, it's UNCOMFORTABLE , so I'm just going to address the points you've followed on or brought up.
First off, how is a true PC desk a gimmick? Have you ever worked at a real desk to see what it is like? Obviously not, otherwise you wouldn't say it's a gimmick.
Just skim through the thread and look at only a few random setups, and you will notice a number of issues that everyone who uses a table or simple desk has to deal with. (I'll just use the term table from now on).
- you can't properly arrange your stuff because the furniture was not designed to accommodate various types of objects; this leaves you with two possibilities:
a) your table is cluttered or otherwise messy
b) your table is not cluttered, but because it is only a table you are forced to keep all your stuff hidden away in some closet or something
With my desk, I have a lot of stuff within reach but it still looks nice and clean.
- then there is also the cable management, but it's basically the same idea.
Since it's very difficult to hide the cables, impossible if it's a glass table, very few of you are adventurous enough to even try it. And when you do manage to make it look it clean, it's an absolute pain to make any changes
True PC desks have holes and other features to help you with cable management








(why do you buy cases with cable management features? surely they're all gimmicky, a simple 80's gray case will do the job just fine!)

Second, to say that it is advised that a person positions their eyes one foot away from the top of the monitor is a very generic statement. A few pages back there was this guy with 3x 46" TVs, sitting a foot away (the best example I can think of). How can that be even remotely OK? You have to constantly turn your head left and right , up and down to see things...
That is of course one of those rare cases, but then I watched a video of another guy with a triple monitor setup (23" screens I believe) which was just like your typical setup with the keyboard and mouse right in front of the screen in the middle. With that setup, his girlfriend was constantly moving left and right when playing BF3 or whatever.
The following is a crazy advice, I know, but pause the game for a second and take a step back. Like magic, you'll be able to see all your monitors








OK, the above was unnecessary.
The point is the distance depends on the size of the monitor(s), clearly.
You then go on to say, "people who use large TV's generally don't sit right up against it as well and will sit quite a bit farther back than someone using a standard monitor". But, since you sit very close to a standard monitor, it means you're too close to a large TV as well.
And I could include here numerous pictures from this thread from people who probably sit even much closer, with TVs and keyboards crammed on some small table or even furniture that was never intended to be used that way..
Oh and 23" @800x400? Are you kidding me? I can barely stand my 1366x768 work laptop, I might as well rub dirt in my eyes. Most of my colleagues who use similar laptops feel the same.

Third, the speakers. You say you keep them close to hear it without having to blare the music, but really you just made that up on the spot cause you didn't know what to say.
You cannot be telling me that there is nothing in between. You have to either keep them close or turn up the volume to the max and blare your music?
Come on, surely you can listen at a comfortable level without disturbing others, just like everyone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> according to critics....
> 
> 
> 
> How does my setup size up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Das Computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please spare me your critical wisdom...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Desk Master!
Click to expand...

....[/quote]



This coming from a guy with christmas lights strung up on his desk with stereo equipment on it. Before you give any advice get a component rack for the receiver and a put the christmas lights back were they belong...and keep your condesending options to yourself.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Hey guys... please, try to keep it civil in here. We're all here to share what we have and bounce ideas off each other. Please keep the insults out of here.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Guys, lets just return to posting these awesome setups! ignore the trolls!
> I know most ocn'ers are better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've learned that they aren't.
> 
> Crappy pic just because I can.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I need new monitors, a new keyboard, a new mouse, and a new desk.
Click to expand...

And new headphones.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> And new headphones.


LOL


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> And new headphones.


They aren't mine, they're my brother's. No way I would EVER pay an upwards of $80 on headphones. Anyone who does is a fool. Unless you're some sort of professional DJ, then it's justifiable.

After using them for an extended amount of time, they sound a lot more muddy and muffled than my $20 earbuds (which are the black cables you see next to the Beats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> LOL


Judging by your avatar, I'd say you like BF3. In which case I have nothing to say to you since I don't want an infraction.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Anyone who does is a fool.


Thanks. But I'm not a fool. My headphones are definitely one of my _best_ purchases. Cost 200$, but the comfort is amazing, and the sound is soo much better. Unless you buy Beats. Than you are a fool. But I am not.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> They aren't mine, they're my brother's. No way I would EVER pay an upwards of $80 on headphones. Anyone who does is a fool. Unless you're some sort of professional DJ, then it's justifiable.


That is a pretty dumb thing to say.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> That is a pretty dumb thing to say.


Why? His budget may not allow for $80 headphones and i'm sure the majority of expensive headphone users are within some form of music profession.


----------



## Ferling Design

i bought my v-moda lp crossfades from work for only 100, i would compare them to the sony xbr 500's just with a lil less bass and more higher mids. plus the build quality is military grade.

They retail for 200 but they come with a 1 year limited warranty and a life time half off next pair warranty that covers anything! even stolen/loss. just dont forget to register the headphones on there website

Vmoda Warranty


----------



## Step83

back on topic anyone?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Why? His budget may not allow for $80 headphones and i'm sure the majority of expensive headphone users are within some form of music profession.


He said anyone who buys headphones which cost more than $80 is a fool. That is an incredibly stupid and ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Please, back on topic now.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> back on topic anyone?


i agree

Lets not forget that this an enthusiast community, so if someone wants to spend more than keep the bad comments to yourself

We are elite members of society who appreciate the finer arts of computational entertainment of the highest order. so please lets act like it.


----------



## Kittencake

That and no one wants the testosterone to get out of hand lol


----------



## Asininity

Movie on one screen, Steam and web searching on the other, and whatever else on the laptop.


----------



## xJavontax

Looks like I struck a nerve in a few people. Well then, I'm sorry. I'm sure you're all audio enthusiasts and if you are that's fine. It's your money do whatever you want with it. I, personally, think it's a waste of money to spend that much money on something like headphones. But the same thing could be said about my hobbies and interests I guess. But different strokes for different folks.

Now back on topic.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 
> Movie on one screen, Steam and web searching on the other, and whatever else on the laptop.


Verry nice!


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I find just a regular desk/worktable to be MUCH more comfortable than most "computer desks", which usually have the monitor on a raised platform, or the mouse and keyboard on a tray, or even worse, only the keyboard on a tray and the mouse above it. *I just want a simple sturdy table with foot room*.


Thats what I consider "Clean, simple and proper computer desk"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Ips is to expensive for 4 right now.
> I do contract design/ cad work and do some cam programming at home
> I like your key system


You may want to consider refurbished IPS monitors from Dell Outlet Factory which are around the same price as regular LCD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> 
> Movie on one screen, Steam and web searching on the other, and whatever else on the laptop.


Does the light on the wall from the table lamp hurt your eyes?

Btw, try not to get offended by other people's suggestions/comments/opinion. And don't respond back with hate cuz thats like feeding a fire that you want to put out.

Well here's mine anyways.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD*
> 
> Does the light on the wall from the table lamp hurt your eyes?
> Btw, try not to get offended by other people's suggestions/comments/opinion. And don't respond back with hate cuz thats like feeding a fire that you want to put out.
> Well here's mine anyways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's hard to tell from the photograph but the light helps my eyes by providing some light other than the monitors. My eyes will quickly get upset if the only light in the room is coming from the monitors themselves and I don't like dimming down the monitor's brightness. I don't use the overhead either because that ends up being too bright and during the day I simply open up the blinds. Me and my poor eyesight.

---

You'res is nice and simple. That blue yoga ball would drive me crazy. Nice speakers, what are they? And is that chair comfortable? I've been thinking of buying a new chair with a headrest.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photograph but the light helps my eyes by providing some light other than the monitors. My eyes will quickly get upset if the only light in the room is coming from the monitors themselves and I don't like dimming down the monitor's brightness. I don't use the overhead either because that ends up being too bright and during the day I simply open up the blinds. Me and my poor eyesight.
> ---
> You'res is nice and simple. That blue yoga ball would drive me crazy. Nice speakers, what are they? And is that chair comfortable? I've been thinking of buying a new chair with a headrest.


Hahah yeah the big blue ball...its there for easy access when I want to do some situps while watching movie or something and also I've got no other place to put it. It's blocking the way everywhere.

Yeah the chair is very comfortable. I've tried several chairs even the tempur pedic 4000, 8000, 9000 at Staples couldnt compare with this one. It is very close to Herman Miller Aeron, but less expensive. Almost have the same feature. The mesh is good especially during summer. It'll keep your butt and back from sweating. It's this chair from Office Depot the Realspace Pro Quantum. I snagged it for $209.99+tax and free shipping, retail about $300+. It has no headrest since I only needed a task chair.

edit: btw the speakers are BX5a paired with Dayton SUB-120.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GianCCD*
> 
> Well here's mine anyways.


I thought that was a giant poster on your wall, then I noticed the screen glare on it to realize that was a tv haha.
great setup.

ps. your pc is floating....WITCHCRAFT!


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I thought that was a giant poster on your wall, then I noticed the screen glare on it to realize that was a tv haha.
> great setup.
> ps. your pc is floating....WITCHCRAFT!


? it looks to be a poster of space.

unless you're referring to something else.


----------



## Qu1ckset

i know this is off topic , but i wanna start a thread on ocn involving instagram where members can add each other to check out pics of pc setups or what ever else people have on there instagram, what section of ocn would be a good place to start this thread?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i know this is off topic , but i wanna start a thread on ocn involving instagram where members can add each other to check out pics of pc setups or what ever else people have on there instagram, what section of ocn would be a good place to start this thread?


I love instagram


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I thought that was a giant poster on your wall, then I noticed the screen glare on it to realize that was a tv haha.
> great setup.
> ps. your pc is floating....WITCHCRAFT!


Hahah you were correct on your first guess regarding the giant poster.....its not a tv, but am thinking of getting one to replace that poster.

Its our Milky Way by National Geographic. Awesome poster with awesome detail.

Also the case is on a metal bracket







for optical illusion. Guess that was proven successful with your response


----------



## iCrap

probably in off topic.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I love instagram


Here is the thread if anyone is interested
http://www.overclock.net/t/1262936/ocn-instagram-club


----------



## Karma Kills

Well, here is my room.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karma Kills*
> 
> Well, here is my room.


You mean a shot of your desk


----------



## Karma Kills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You mean a shot of your desk


Trust me, there isn't much else in there.

It's literally, a computer room.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karma Kills*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You mean a shot of your desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, there isn't much else in there.
> 
> It's literally, a computer room.
Click to expand...

OK


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Karma Kills is that your cat for your avatar? if so it looks amazingly like my cat!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This coming from a guy with christmas lights strung up on his desk with stereo equipment on it. Before you give any advice get a component rack for the receiver and a put the christmas lights back were they belong...and keep your condesending options to yourself.


Well at least you bothered to search and see before making your assumptions.
My setup is not actually like that, I just put (and turned on) everything I own on the desk so I can easily show you my stuff.
I don't sit at my desk with psychedelic screen savers flashing at my eyes from every device I own. No, it was for *demonstration purposes.*
And those are not "christmas lights". They are blue LEDs which match the theme of the room. The light bulb is blue, the walls are painted blue, the bed has blue lights, etc.
Everyone who has ever seem my room in real life appreciated the overall nice and clean themed look.

As regards the rack... indeed I do not have one but I am in talks with a guy to have a custom one built for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Hey guys... please, try to keep it civil in here. We're all here to share what we have and bounce ideas off each other. Please keep the insults out of here.


Finally, thanks.


----------



## Karma Kills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> @Karma Kills is that your cat for your avatar? if so it looks amazingly like my cat!


Why yes it is. :0

Her name is lilah.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karma Kills*
> 
> Why yes it is. :0
> Her name is lilah.


aaaawwwwwww! my cats name is pippin <3









anyway soz for going off topic, back to it!


----------



## Jayrock




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*


OK, that's one corner of a room...and it's nice too!


----------



## csm725

Always wanted to try a standing desk...


----------



## Skidooer93

I will jump in. Only my bed that I am sitting on and a closet to my right so not missing much in the picture.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skidooer93*
> 
> I will jump in. Only my bed that I am sitting on and a closet to my right so not missing much in the picture.


I approve because of what's playing.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I approve because of what's playing.


This








Fact, Michael Scott is one of the best TV characters ever.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't help chuckling at the thought of "whoh, you're invisible!".

You know, with the shoes there and stuff.


----------



## jellis142

I approve also. You could watch four instances of The Office. Office-ception?


----------



## Karma Kills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I approve also. You could watch four instances of The Office. Office-ception?


As long as they are the old episodes before he left the show.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I just added in a new monitor so, It'll be fixed soon


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I approve because of what's playing.
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact, Michael Scott is one of the best TV characters ever.
Click to expand...

Never heard of him?


----------



## jordanecmusic

Yeah, I am clean, unlike some of u


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Never heard of him?


Read up









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Scott_(The_Office)


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Are those Dre Beats? Wow you need a headphone make over or something...


See the Tritton AX PRO on the right screen? THOSES are something interesting. forget the beats. And i know, beats are piece of junk


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kZeTW
> 
> I need to get something to make the mouse more comfortable sitting like this. The keyboard actually is quite comfortable in my lap, it's just the mouse that is uncomfortable to me =/.
> I may move it to the foot of the bed and set up the other 2 monitors on it as well.


Maybe one of these? http://www.amazon.com/Mobo-Chair-Mount-Keyboard-System/dp/B002YERS32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338352830&sr=8-1

Kind of pricey though. I'm sure you could build something similar.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> See the Tritton AX PRO on the right screen? THOSES are something interesting. forget the beats. And i know, beats are piece of junk


I personally use Sony MDRzx700 studio monitoring headphones for all my stuff and I love them to death. but one of my friends have those Trittons and he says they're really good.


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I personally use Sony MDRzx700 studio monitoring headphones for all my stuff and I love them to death. but one of my friends have those Trittons and he says they're really good.


I have Tritton PC510 and Sony MDR-XB500... Both of them are really great


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> I have Tritton PC510 and Sony MDR-XB500... Both of them are really great


I attached a lapel mic to my keyboard and instant communication. No need for an actual headset anymore







, plus the mic is never in the way


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> I have Tritton PC510 and Sony MDR-XB500... Both of them are really great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a lapel mic to my keyboard and instant communication. No need for an actual headset anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , plus the mic is never in the way
Click to expand...

I have my mic hidden under the case!


----------



## Kittencake

mine just clips to my shirt


----------



## Snyderman34

Update! I added in a Razer DeathAdder and a Razer Black Widow Ultimate today. Loving both! Also built myself a riser for the desk (soon to be painted). Puts my monitors eye level and give me some more usable desk room. Pretty pleased with it.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Oh yeeah? Well i just made a under the desk headphone hangar by reshaping a wirehanger. It also holds other things on the other side. Ima paint it the color of the legs of my desk soon i guess.


----------



## Azefore

My temporary setup at home, college student so it gets moved around a bit. Forgive the dust, haven't cleaned in a little bit and with four dogs dust bunnies make their rounds frequently


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Oh yeeah? Well i just made a under the desk headphone hangar by reshaping a wirehanger. It also holds other things on the other side. Ima paint it the color of the legs of my desk soon i guess.


Looks good man! I thought about doing that myself. Only reason I haven't is because my case has a headphone hanger on the side. That and my headphones are broke


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Update! I added in a Razer DeathAdder and a Razer Black Widow Ultimate today. Loving both! Also built myself a riser for the desk (soon to be painted). Puts my monitors eye level and give me some more usable desk room. Pretty pleased with it.


Looks great man, I did basically the same thing. I took 1 2x4 cut it up in some sections to build the frame and then took a 2x6 for the part the monitors set on. I didn't build one piece as I wanted to be able to move my monitors independently of each other. +1


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Update! I added in a Razer DeathAdder and a Razer Black Widow Ultimate today. Loving both! Also built myself a riser for the desk (soon to be painted). Puts my monitors eye level and give me some more usable desk room. Pretty pleased with it.


I did something similar, actually. Though I used an old shelf, cut it at an angle across the middle and flipped one side over so It made a slight 'v' shape. Works great for the three monitors.



It will be changing colour, but I haven't had a chance since finding a sander cheap.

I also need to move my speakers up as I wall mounted them before making the stand


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> I did something similar, actually. Though I used an old shelf, cut it at an angle across the middle and flipped one side over so It made a slight 'v' shape. Works great for the three monitors.
> -snip-
> It will be changing colour, but I haven't had a chance since finding a sander cheap.
> I also need to move my speakers up as I wall mounted them before making the stand


THAT is cool! I love it.

Got a new secondary monitor today. Picked it up for $50 at Sears. The res isn't great, but it's a higher res than my previous secondary monitor.


Sorry, crappy quick cell phone picture.


----------



## henwyybwoi

atleast you're running on dual monitors! i had a dual monitor setup and went to a single monitor one. sold the other one since i needed the money. i really regret it now.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Update! I added in a Razer DeathAdder and a Razer Black Widow Ultimate today. Loving both! Also built myself a riser for the desk (soon to be painted). Puts my monitors eye level and give me some more usable desk room. Pretty pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it just me, or does that basket in the lower left have eyes?


----------



## blooder11181

a duck?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Is it just me, or does that basket in the lower left have eyes?


IT DOES!!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> IT DOES!!


DAT BASKET!


----------



## Ltnz

This is my setup from Finland







Haven't seen anyone same kind of setup



ps. and ofcourse my bed is really important part of my setup


----------



## Ltnz

oops double post


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ltnz*
> 
> This is my setup from Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anyone same kind of setup


Nice!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I have my mic hidden under the case!


I must say that is a wicked case you have there 'pisan', very nice..


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Is it just me, or does that basket in the lower left have eyes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> a duck?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> IT DOES!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> DAT BASKET!










Yes it does. It's a big wicker duck my wife's parents bought in Ohio forever ago. Always starts a conversation of some sort


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Looks great man, I did basically the same thing. I took 1 2x4 cut it up in some sections to build the frame and then took a 2x6 for the part the monitors set on. I didn't build one piece as I wanted to be able to move my monitors independently of each other. +1


Pretty much what I did. It wasn't hard to do at all. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> I did something similar, actually. Though I used an old shelf, cut it at an angle across the middle and flipped one side over so It made a slight 'v' shape. Works great for the three monitors.
> 
> It will be changing colour, but I haven't had a chance since finding a sander cheap.
> I also need to move my speakers up as I wall mounted them before making the stand


Now that looks nice. Love the subtle bend in there


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> atleast you're running on dual monitors! i had a dual monitor setup and went to a single monitor one. sold the other one since i needed the money. i really regret it now.


Haha that's true. I couldn't go back to a single monitor setup now. I'm so used to having two. When I was at school we only had 1 monitor set up so I felt restricted in a way when I was coding. And they were running XP, so whenever I tried to move windows by dragging the top-bar it wouldn't work. Always threw me off haha


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> atleast you're running on dual monitors! i had a dual monitor setup and went to a single monitor one. sold the other one since i needed the money. i really regret it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's true. I couldn't go back to a single monitor setup now. I'm so used to having two. When I was at school we only had 1 monitor set up so I felt restricted in a way when I was coding. And they were running XP, so whenever I tried to move windows by dragging the top-bar it wouldn't work. Always threw me off haha
Click to expand...

Instead of using two low-res screens, why not go with a nice 27" 2560x1440 monitor?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> atleast you're running on dual monitors! i had a dual monitor setup and went to a single monitor one. sold the other one since i needed the money. i really regret it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's true. I couldn't go back to a single monitor setup now. I'm so used to having two. When I was at school we only had 1 monitor set up so I felt restricted in a way when I was coding. And they were running XP, so whenever I tried to move windows by dragging the top-bar it wouldn't work. Always threw me off haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of using two low-res screens, why not go with a nice 27" 2560x1440 monitor?
Click to expand...





Because the higher res screens (>1080) are like 3x the cost...don't get me wrong, I have a u3011 and love it for the resolution but the cost is prohibitive.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> I did something similar, actually. Though I used an old shelf, cut it at an angle across the middle and flipped one side over so It made a slight 'v' shape. Works great for the three monitors.
> -snip-
> It will be changing colour, but I haven't had a chance since finding a sander cheap.
> I also need to move my speakers up as I wall mounted them before making the stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is cool! I love it.
> 
> Got a new secondary monitor today. Picked it up for $50 at Sears. The res isn't great, but it's a higher res than my previous secondary monitor.
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy quick cell phone picture.
Click to expand...

Sourcefed fan also?


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> 
> 
> My main computer
> My "mac"
> For any one that cares top left monitor is for my "mac" and cable










to a local


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Instead of using two low-res screens, why not go with a nice 27" 2560x1440 monitor?


Trust me I thought about it and I would in a heartbeat, but I don't have the money and my current GPU won't have the power to run anything at that resolution. Once I get a 7850 I'll probably start saving for a nice 1440p monitor.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*
> 
> Sourcefed fan also?


YES! Haha I'm also a long time Phillip DeFranco fan.


----------



## Bonkers

Dont hate on the lady love the room shows! lol I do have to cohabitate


----------



## TARRCO

Here's my room/computer room

Screen on the left is a 32" Sony Bravia LED 1920x1080 screen, speakers on the desk are Wharfedales X1000,

Screen on the right is a 46" Samsung 3D Smart TV 1920x1080, connected to a core i3 HTCP, and a PS3 with a HD tuner.

(both screens are wall mouned ;D)










Cheers


----------



## ranviper

Recent pic:


----------



## xJavontax

The three setups above this post are all sexy. In a non weird way


----------



## henwyybwoi

that's my current setup. i'm going to get rid of the table on the left. going to re arrange stuff. i think i'm getting a 24" tv for my bday. any suggestions on how i should move things around?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Recent pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


I LOVE the Firefly graphic!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my current setup. i'm going to get rid of the table on the left. going to re arrange stuff. i think i'm getting a 24" tv for my bday. any suggestions on how i should move things around?


I'd vote against getting rid of the table on the left, but I love corner desks (tables), so I'm of no help! Like the current set up, though.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I LOVE the Firefly graphic!!!


As do I!


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Recent pic:


i know your case is black but in your pictures it has green tinted glow on it, kinda like a very dark marine turquoise. but its kinda faint, could me my crap monitor with its washed out contrast









love the clean setup.


----------



## A14M3D

hoping to upgrade to 3 monitors soon and get a couple of 670s, might even wall mount when i get 3 monitors for a better look


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> i know your case is black but in your pictures it has green tinted glow on it, kinda like a very dark marine turquoise. but its kinda faint, could be my crap monitor with its washed out contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the clean setup.


Lol, I can sorta see what you mean. Hahaha.

Thanks though!


----------



## longcafe




----------



## Wenty

Didn't know cats liked soccer.


----------



## soundx98

updated room pic


----------



## longcafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wenty*
> 
> Didn't know cats liked soccer.


not on tv if only on the wall


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A14M3D*
> 
> 
> hoping to upgrade to 3 monitors soon and get a couple of 670s, might even wall mount when i get 3 monitors for a better look


You should get this instead and than save up for 2 more of them, but just one would be awesome.

nice desk, very clean and the subtle ambiance lighting looks good.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> You should get this instead and than save up for 2 more of them, but just one would be awesome.
> nice desk, very clean and the subtle ambiance lighting looks good.


why does everyone recommend these monitors, WAY to many problems with quality control, alot of people are commenting on doa, backlight bleed, and dead pixels, not to mention the GARBAGE STAND! but if thats worth $320 for all the risks and hassles have fun, id rather spend my money on a perfect dell ips


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> why does everyone recommend these monitors, WAY to many problems with quality control, alot of people are commenting on doa, backlight bleed, and dead pixels, not to mention the GARBAGE STAND! but if thats worth $320 for all the risks and hassles have fun, id rather spend my money on a perfect dell ips


My thoughts exactly since they dropped the u27 to $800, Im happy with my apple tho







, you might be able to change out the crappy cat leap stand but that bezel is going to be torture in the end imo


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> why does everyone recommend these monitors, WAY to many problems with quality control, alot of people are commenting on doa, backlight bleed, and dead pixels, not to mention the GARBAGE STAND! but if thats worth $320 for all the risks and hassles have fun, id rather spend my money on a perfect dell ips


Because they're cheap and good and 100Hz. One $800 dell ips may be guaranteed to be perfect but for the same price you can get 2 catleaps and have over $100 left over, not everyone has buckets of money to spend. Even if there is a 50% chance it will be bad if you get two thats still a better deal than the dell. Also, this is an overclokcing forum, aftermarket is our mantra, if the stand is an issue for you then get another one







.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I posted in here once before, but i figured i'd do it again, only more in depth
I know it's kinda a mess, but i need to clean anyway (OCD)
I think its a pretty sweet setup for a 17 yr old







(or at least a 17 yr old who bought everything with his money he earned)

(sorry for crappy photos, i need a new camera)

My desk (gonna look sweet in a few weeks with an OCN Ducky







)









My Rig (off the carpet ofc)









Dresser/Workbench









Bookcase and rest of dresser









Limited edition "Nevermind" (#896/1991, framed them myself)









I'm pretty sure everyone's closet looks like this









Or this









In Case of Intruders (i have the M1C Sniper the Bayonette matches in my attic)









Ryuk (my baby, Jackson JS32 Kelly strung in 11/56, only been playing a few weeks though)









How I managed to afford all of this (I was in charge of site security, therefore making me management)
*







*

Lastly, one of the coolest thing's I've ever done, Do experiments in a zero gravity environment (note how tall the suit is, i was 14 then, now i'm 17 and 6'3 lol)









Gonna post new pics when its all clean (also less of them lol)


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Because they're cheap and good and 100Hz. One $800 dell ips may be guaranteed to be perfect but for the same price you can get 2 catleaps and have over $100 left over, not everyone has buckets of money to spend. Even if there is a 50% chance it will be bad if you get two thats still a better deal than the dell. Also, this is an overclokcing forum, aftermarket is our mantra, if the stand is an issue for you then get another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for explaining this perfectly, you read my mind









but forgot to mention the anti glare coating on the dells

as far as the bezel goes, its not as bad as the imacs...the gloss on those are practically mirrors lol.


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I posted in here once before, but i figured i'd do it again, only more in depth
> I know it's kinda a mess, but i need to clean anyway (OCD)
> I think its a pretty sweet setup for a 17 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or at least a 17 yr old who bought everything with his money he earned)
> (sorry for crappy photos, i need a new camera)
> My desk (gonna look sweet in a few weeks with an OCN Ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig (off the carpet ofc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresser/Workbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookcase and rest of dresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited edition "Nevermind" (#896/1991, framed them myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone's closet looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Case of Intruders (i have the M1C Sniper the Bayonette matches in my attic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryuk (my baby, Jackson JS32 Kelly strung in 11/56, only been playing a few weeks though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I managed to afford all of this (I was in charge of site security, therefore making me management)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lastly, one of the coolest thing's I've ever done, Do experiments in a zero gravity environment (note how tall the suit is, i was 14 then, now i'm 17 and 6'3 lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna post new pics when its all clean (also less of them lol)






i like the case you chose, keep practicing. i play my acoustic on occasion. Always great fun
Quote:


> Gonna post new pics when its all clean (also less of them lol)


I look forward to seeing clean rooms lol as well with better quality pics. (Less is more)


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> i like the case you chose, keep practicing. i play my acoustic on occasion. Always great fun
> I look forward to seeing clean rooms lol as well with better quality pics. (Less is more)


Well, like i said, i need a new camera, I'd love to get a decent Nikon for like around $100 or so bucks, any suggestions?


----------



## Azefore

Anything 16mp or higher in a P&S body will do you well, nikon, canon, casio, or samsung you could do fine with, you'll find some bargains of decent ones for $100 on amazon.


----------



## bryce

I just bought a new desk for $60 at Staples. It's actually not that bad looking either. Well, here goes the new setup. I need to buy some zip-ties tomorrow and bundle up the cables under the desk to one of the legs to get em off the ground. And I need to figure out how to turn the actual computer into the corner area, may have to buy longer DVI cables though for that.

Any ideas on where to move the closet? I was thinking just moving it down some as to not block the window unit, but that means I have to get rid of all my crap, which I'm REALLY BAD at getting rid of stuff for some reason, especially computer stuff =/.

And here are the pictures:



http://imgur.com/CjAOy




http://imgur.com/IxKrO




http://imgur.com/nimQu




http://imgur.com/k7vas


Sorry for the pictures, only got a phone right now.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Im like that too with computer stuff, because as soon as i get rid of it, i need it again.


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## vinton13

Setup 1...Ignore the dirty wall....those mounting tapes are beast...trying to pull them out takes off the paint and some concrete. :\





Setup 2..."How does that drive not fall off when it's so close to the edge?" Mounting tape.


----------



## dinocriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/8397491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean look. Nice case as well. I do wonder though about this lancool, it seems it has almost the same body as the CM690II that I have, just with some changes on the HDD bay area. What I'm interested in is if the lancool pc-k62 window side panel can be used for the cm690ii as well? Anybody knows if they are indeed the same size (they appear to have the exact mounting system for the sides as well).


----------



## ZainyAntics




----------



## Kamakazi

Okay cleaned off my desk so figured I would post a pic. My headphones hang on the monitor arm for the left hand monitor.


----------



## Boyboyd

That is one clean setup.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> updated room pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Original CM Stacker!







Wish I had never replaced mine with the Stacker830.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Sorry for the bad camera (my iPhone), but this should give you the idea.

The wife and I took the smallest bedroom and turned it into our "computer heaven" (we are both geeks). I basically went with kitchen cabinets made by "Diamond" for uppers and lowers. This would give us a nice look that would hold a lot of storage and be sturdy for years of use. The "quiet close" drawers are a godsend at night when one of use is trying to sleep and the other wants to play.

Before I put up the cabinets, I ran 2 separate 20 amp circuits from the fuse box just for the 2 quad outlets and the 1 double outlet at desk height. I also put 2 double outlets in the upper cabinets so we could put the router and other electrical gear we wanted to put out of site without having to have a ton of extension cords running everywhere. I also wired up multiple CAT6 plates on the desk and up into one of the uppers so as to be able to plug the computers in and not have wires running all over.

Then I fitted a nice faux granite top as a work space. This made it not only look good (IMO), but is very sturdy and easy to clean (and don't have to worry about coasters for where to put your drinks for those long gaming sessions).

Mounting the monitors on the wall was a no brainer. My 2 are up higher, because I'm 6'6" tall, and the wife's is down low where she can see it with no neck or eye strain.

Even the wall color makes it a nice soothing place to spend many hours there, either together or separate.


----------



## tehwalris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> 
> Yes it looks amazing. Yes it's easy to vacuum. No cables on the floor!


I do the same thing


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinocriss*
> 
> Very clean look. Nice case as well. I do wonder though about this lancool, it seems it has almost the same body as the CM690II that I have, just with some changes on the HDD bay area. What I'm interested in is if the lancool pc-k62 window side panel can be used for the cm690ii as well? Anybody knows if they are indeed the same size (they appear to have the exact mounting system for the sides as well).


http://www.overclock.net/t/550800/lian-lis-lancool-pc-k62/450#post_17392481


----------



## Badwrench

Changed my setup a bit to make some room for my daughters setup. She is in town for the next 5 weeks so we gotta play some Diablo3 together.



And in use while Diablo is loading (playing Bastion) while the kitty watches. Pippin loves the Radiator exhaust on the top of the case







:


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Changed my setup a bit to make some room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for my daughters setup. She is in town for the next 5 weeks so we gotta play some Diablo3 together.
> 
> And in use while Diablo is loading (playing Bastion) while the kitty watches. Pippin loves the Radiator exhaust on the top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


That is awesome! I wish my dog would chill on my desk, but she's super scared of heights, and will freak out if she's higher than 3 feet off the ground.

And your daughter plays D3 with you? That's quality bonding time


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> That is awesome! I wish my dog would chill on my desk, but she's super scared of heights, and will freak out if she's higher than 3 feet off the ground.
> And your daughter plays D3 with you? That's quality bonding time


A family that slays together, stays together.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Changed my setup a bit to make some room for my daughters setup. She is in town for the next 5 weeks so we gotta play some Diablo3 together.
> 
> And in use while Diablo is loading (playing Bastion) while the kitty watches. Pippin loves the Radiator exhaust on the top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


your cat has the same name as mine


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> your cat has the same name as mine


Yup, and my dog is Merry (can you tell what my Wife's favorite movie is







)


----------



## Ferling Design

My newest addition to my setup


----------



## merlinx76

My computer room/ work office/ living room... Basically the room that I never leave. My girlfriend and I both do design work and most of our time is spent here.


Big TV and stereo hooked to my PC (Thermaltake Level 10 GT shown in the pic). Don't be concerned with the subwoofers... They aren't as loud as they look







. Amplifiers are in the TV cabinet. My computer used to be in there too until I got the big case.


My seat and monitor. The monitor arms (Ergotron LX) are awesome and let me have a lot of travel to get comfortable or get the monitors out of the way. I use a cordless keyboard but unfortunately I only have a corded Wacom Intuos4 tablet that you can see the cord to in the lower right.


My Gf's spot. Her computer is inside the cabinet in the left of the picture along with our printer, scanner, etc. You can also see half of our cat "Pancakes".


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlinx76*
> 
> Don't be concerned with the subwoofers... They aren't as loud as they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


eD


----------



## merlinx76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> eD


I figured I'd get some flak for having them next to the computer.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlinx76*
> 
> I figured I'd get some flak for having them next to the computer.


what series? some of their stuff wasn't that bad. i still am holding on to an avalanche that used the same motor assembly as the original eD stuff. still have yet to find a sub that reaches the lowend the way the avalanche did


----------



## Remix65

that's nice. now you just need a fridge and install a toilet inbtwn you 2.


----------



## merlinx76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> what series? some of their stuff wasn't that bad. i still am holding on to an avalanche that used the same motor assembly as the original eD stuff. still have yet to find a sub that reaches the lowend the way the avalanche did


They are 16kv2's. I think they were very good value for $135 at the time. I also have a pair of oddball 13kv2's in the car that ED made with leftover parts from mixed years which I got for $50 new. Some friends and I got together and ordered a bunch of those... Can't go wrong at $50... My brother even won a couple local (small town) SPL competitions with those budget subs. I've had them all for quite a while now.

I've heard a lot of bad stuff about ED's service, but I think the quality/value is very good, and as long as you don't have to deal with customer service, you're good. Together, we bought 8 subs and they all lasted. My brother pushed 'em hard and his are still going strong.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlinx76*
> 
> They are 16kv2's. I think they were very good value for $135 at the time. I also have a pair of oddball 13kv2's in the car that ED made with leftover parts from mixed years which I got for $50 new. Some friends and I got together and ordered a bunch of those... Can't go wrong at $50... My brother even won a couple local (small town) SPL competitions with those budget subs. I've had them all for quite a while now.
> I've heard a lot of bad stuff about ED's service, but I think the quality/value is very good, and as long as you don't have to deal with customer service, you're good. Together, we bought 8 subs and they all lasted. My brother pushed 'em hard and his are still going strong.


i heard their original a series with the flat carbon fiber cone, it was quite impressive.

sorry for dragging this ot....







proceed with the pics everyone


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> My newest addition to my setup


What size and resolution are your two monitors? Also, how much bigger are the icons on the portrait monitor vs the landscape one?


----------



## Shane1244

This is my new room in my new house for college. A little smaller, but I managed to cram everything into it!


----------



## bxrdj

Early June Updates ... Hated the latest update and redid the whole room again


----------



## semajha

that's a lot of a led lights... got any links of your work/music?


----------



## adam-c

bxrdj, what is that side table with the monitor on it called? it looks like the perfect size for what I need.


----------



## kelvintheiah

its hard to guess, but im pretty sure its lord of the rings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Yup, and my dog is Merry (can you tell what my Wife's favorite movie is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> What size and resolution are your two monitors? Also, how much bigger are the icons on the portrait monitor vs the landscape one?


Left side monitor resolution is 1280x1024, Dell 1703FP 17" lcd

Right Side monitor is 2560x1440, Yamakasi 27" ips led/lcd

The icons are slightly smaller on the yamakasi than on the dell in portrait but not very noticeable for the 10" difference in size on the yamakasi.


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Early June Updates ... Hated the latest update and redid the whole room again






WOW


----------



## bxrdj

the middle one is the most basic ikea shelf unit ... forgot the name but I posted it before in this thread









pretty much all furniture used is ikea


----------



## semajha

Expedit


----------



## Marin

I'll take a better pic some other time. Probably with my 5D or Hasselblad or something... dun know...

Oh, and you can see a c-stand/diffusion panel to the left. Was shooting some stuff.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I'll take a better pic some other time. Probably with my 5D or Hasselblad or something... dun know...
> 
> Oh, and you can see a c-stand/diffusion panel to the left. Was shooting some stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that hanging on the wall? A receipt?


----------



## mironccr345

It does look like it.








Maybe it's a reminder to return something?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Early June Updates ... Hated the latest update and redid the whole room again





Looks good! Very colorful.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Early June Updates ... Hated the latest update and redid the whole room again


Your room looks very... fast







It could probably outrun my office in a race.


----------



## Narokuu

that setup is awesome, im working on a similar one.. so expensive xD


----------



## nabarun




----------



## BiG_LiG

Some really amazing rooms on here, great work everyone its really inspiring
This is my living room, still work in progress, especially my desk under the stairs. The idea is to have the desk go into the under stairs cupboard so the printer, lamp, router pens n stuff are in the cupboard, this desk is just temporary until i find some material i want to use.
Rig is also in there, the whole inside of the cupboard glows blue at night.
Rig doubles as HTPC, connected to 50" TV and Onkyo 5.1 receiver via HDMI under the floor.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Some really amazing rooms on here, great work everyone its really inspiring
> This is my living room, still work in progress, especially my desk under the stairs. The idea is to have the desk go into the under stairs cupboard so the printer, lamp, router pens n stuff are in the cupboard, this desk is just temporary until i find some material i want to use.
> Rig is also in there, the whole inside of the cupboard glows blue at night.
> Rig doubles as HTPC, connected to 50" TV and Onkyo 5.1 receiver via HDMI under the floor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm jelly of all the space, Great setup bro


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm jelly of all the space, Great setup bro


Thanks man, its not that big, plus i only get my little hovel under the stairs, I will never have a 3 monitor setup!


----------



## bxrdj

Very Cool room Big_Lig! I like the "under the stairs" setup - great use of space.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Thanks man, its not that big, plus i only get my little hovel under the stairs, I will never have a 3 monitor setup!


get a yamakasi catleap for now, the 2560x1440 res and 27" ips panel awesomeness is enough. Theres an entire thread on here dedicated to it









and i absolutely want your living room lol


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Nice!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Some really amazing rooms on here, great work everyone its really inspiring
> This is my living room, still work in progress, especially my desk under the stairs. The idea is to have the desk go into the under stairs cupboard so the printer, lamp, router pens n stuff are in the cupboard, this desk is just temporary until i find some material i want to use.
> Rig is also in there, the whole inside of the cupboard glows blue at night.
> Rig doubles as HTPC, connected to 50" TV and Onkyo 5.1 receiver via HDMI under the floor.





I like how you manage your space and the layout. Small, but effective. Nice job!


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## I_Try_Pregame

So I know my two monitors don't exactly match up but it's not too bad. My laptop will now be on the left side of my monitor I was just using it in the living room and didn't bring it back in. Sorry about the bad pictures there taken from my terrible phone camera and there a bit shaky too. I will try to get some better pictures up.

Before:



After:


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> So I know my two monitors don't exactly match up but it's not too bad. My laptop will now be on the left side of my monitor I was just using it in the living room and didn't bring it back in. Sorry about the bad pictures there taken from my terrible phone camera and there a bit shaky too. I will try to get some better pictures up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Looks a lot tidier, nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> get a yamakasi catleap for now, the 2560x1440 res and 27" ips panel awesomeness is enough. Theres an entire thread on here dedicated to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i absolutely want your living room lol


Already on my radar, maybe a Hazro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Very Cool room Big_Lig! I like the "under the stairs" setup - great use of space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like how you manage your space and the layout. Small, but effective. Nice job!


Thanks lads, these comments should kick me into gear to finish the desk and post more pics.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlinx76*
> 
> My computer room/ work office/ living room... Basically the room that I never leave. My girlfriend and I both do design work and most of our time is spent here.
> 
> snip..
> 
> 
> My seat and monitor. The monitor arms (Ergotron LX) are awesome and let me have a lot of travel to get comfortable or get the monitors out of the way. I use a cordless keyboard but unfortunately I only have a corded Wacom Intuos4 tablet that you can see the cord to in the lower right.
> 
> snip..


I like this, very comfortable!


----------



## retsac

Mine















my desktop


----------



## Asininity




----------



## Ijoy

The new apartment setup.


----------



## bxrdj

love the monitor setup IJoy, pretty similar to mine ... that pokemon poster kills the coolness of your room for me hahahah


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> The new apartment setup.


Anyone notice the massive GG button? The sportsmanship!! IT BURRRNNSSS!!!!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> The new apartment setup.


Same keyboard, Pokemon, and nearly identical monitors... hello almost twin!

Are those UltraSharp 1908WFP? If so, what is the monitor you are using in the center?


----------



## Ijoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Same keyboard, Pokemon, and nearly identical monitors... hello almost twin!
> Are those UltraSharp 1908WFP? If so, what is the monitor you are using in the center?


2 x 2007FP and a 3007 WFP-HC


----------



## staryoshi

The first thing I noticed was the TP dispenser







The second was the Portal coaster


----------



## Azefore

lulz @ toilet paper roll


----------



## Gualichu04

My setup with my recently purchased speakers.


----------



## semajha

LMAO @ at the toilet paper holder under the desk. NICE!


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> The new apartment setup.


the legendary toilet paper man *under the desk* is back! but whhhhyyyy???

BTW, nice screen setup i LOVE it


----------



## Donald Trump

Here is my current setup (Yes, it is a horrible mess I know haha)


























Well over due for a cleaning and organizing. I literally (just about 5 mins before this post) ordered a new desk as I've had this one for roughly 7 years and is just become too small. Here is my new desk:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-L-Shaped-Desk-with-Hutch-Multiple-Finishes/17164049










Looking forward to re-arranging the bedroom as well...just waiting on the new tv now


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> the legendary toilet paper man *under the desk* is back! but whhhhyyyy???
> BTW, nice screen setup i LOVE it


I'm sure it's to blow his nose....I don't know why but if we do have tissue I still go to the bathroom and use the TP myself









Looks like he is just cutting out the getting up and going to the bathroom.

That's my guess


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> My setup with my recently purchased speakers.


Where you got those speakers


----------



## DuckKnuckle

This is my setup at the moment. Planning on setting up the speakers around my room to fully experience the 5.1 for BF3.


----------



## axipher

I need to re-finish my speakers, any advice?

They are some old Yorx S-18A and the brown/silver look just doesn't match the dark-grey/black theme of all my components.


----------



## csm725

Black paint.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I need to re-finish my speakers, any advice?
> 
> They are some old Yorx S-18A and the brown/silver look just doesn't match the dark-grey/black theme of all my components.


Wrape them in 3M Di-noc.

Are the speakers still bumpin?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I need to re-finish my speakers, any advice?
> 
> They are some old Yorx S-18A and the brown/silver look just doesn't match the dark-grey/black theme of all my components.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrape them in 3M Di-noc.
> 
> Are the speakers still bumpin?
Click to expand...

These speakers are currently the second best sounding in my house.

Ahead of them are some Pro-Audio tower monitors I picked up at a garage sale for $150. Each has 2x 6" woofers and a 1 1/4" tweeters. The tweeters didn't work so the speakers sounded horrible. I did a quick component replacement on the crossover board and now they work perfectly


----------



## Arrant

Axipher, I think you should paint everything to match those speakers!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrant*
> 
> Axipher, I think you should paint everything to match those speakers!












What kind of mad man are you... Maybe my next build...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrant*
> 
> Axipher, I think you should paint everything to match those speakers!












too funny


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> The new apartment setup.


Do you have really bad allergies or something?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> 
> My setup with my recently purchased speakers.


All kinds of jelly of those speakers.


----------



## csm725

I love the look of Cerwins


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> 
> My setup with my recently purchased speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> All kinds of jelly of those speakers.
Click to expand...

But they are not at ear level


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But they are not at ear level


i don't think you would want them at ear level


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But they are not at ear level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think you would want them at ear level
Click to expand...

Any speaker sounds better at ear level.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Any speaker sounds better at ear level.


Testifiiiied. When I sit on my sofa instead of my computer chair the difference is night and day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My computer room is my living room. Excuse my knees, it's hard not to get them in with a 10mm lens.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Any speaker sounds better at ear level.


Exactly why I prefer headphones.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Any speaker sounds better at ear level.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I prefer headphones.
Click to expand...

Headphones are nice as an easy way to get a good sound, but now that I have 3 pairs of speakers (2 of which are 3-way and 1 is component) plus a sub-woofer, headphones just don't provide the same dynamic range.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Headphones are nice as an easy way to get a good sound, but now that I have 3 pairs of speakers (2 of which are 3-way and 1 is component) plus a sub-woofer, headphones just don't provide the same dynamic range.


have you used thx studio pro on your computer while using studio monitoring headphones?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Headphones are nice as an easy way to get a good sound, but now that I have 3 pairs of speakers (2 of which are 3-way and 1 is component) plus a sub-woofer, headphones just don't provide the same dynamic range.
> 
> 
> 
> have you used thx studio pro on your computer while using studio monitoring headphones?
Click to expand...

Nope, not a clue what that is.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


People seem to have a lot of luck with the IKEA Galant, or you could take my approach and build one yourself.


----------



## staryoshi

Grab an Ikea Galant corner desk, use the keyboard on the desk surface, and sit in every chair you can find to learn what feels comfortable and what does not. Chair-comfort is too dependent on the individual to recommend via internet, IMO.

Invest in T-legs for the Galant so that you can adjust the height to one that feels best.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Grab an Ikea Galant corner desk, use the keyboard on the desk surface, and sit in every chair you can find to learn what feels comfortable and what does not. Chair-comfort is too dependent on the individual to recommend via internet, IMO.
> Invest in T-legs for the Galant so that you can adjust the height to one that feels best.


I agree on the Galant, but as for the legs, I bought the A legs (because it was 1/2 the cost) and I just adjusted them before I put them on. If you know what height is comfortable for you (i.e. measure the height to the top of your current desk) and then adjust the legs accordingly it works perfect.

For me, my previous desk was 29.5 inches to the top, so I subtracted the thickness of the desk (something like an inch or so, IIRC) and then subtracted the size of the frame where the legs attach (about 1.5 inches IIRC) leving me with about 27". I just adjusted all the legs to this length before I put it together and it was perfect on the first try.

But yeah, the Galant is awesome. I loved it because you can add to it to make it however big you need. Personally, I needed a huge desk (5 23" monitors, 2 rigs on the desk and still needed space to work on my laptop when I work from home), so I ended up adding to it until it was about 6 feet on one side and 9 feet on the other. It cost a ton by the time I got done, but it was well worth it.

Here's an old pic (I've posted before) from before I upgraded all my monitors...


I'll try to post some updated pics soon.


----------



## staryoshi

Those A-legs take up so much space. It's T-legs or bust!







I prefer the "Feel" of them when in use, too. I only needed 3 for the corner piece and a 2 foot extension. $90 worth of legs is quite a bit, but it was worth the investment.


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


Do you have a specific budget you're following? Do you want cabinets / drawers on the desk?

As for the chair, it depends on your height / weight too you don't want a chair that's not going to fix you







I personally like the big executive chairs.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> I personally like the big executive chairs.


I find that funny because of your username.


----------



## jordanecmusic

i edited my desk a little. I also may get a giant sonic the hedgehog painted to my desk because of Sonic Generations.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


Don't get a keyboard tray, IMO, I've always thought it was a good idea then just took it off and put the keyboard on the desk after a few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I agree on the Galant, but as for the legs, I bought the A legs (because it was 1/2 the cost) and I just adjusted them before I put them on. If you know what height is comfortable for you (i.e. measure the height to the top of your current desk) and then adjust the legs accordingly it works perfect.
> For me, my previous desk was 29.5 inches to the top, so I subtracted the thickness of the desk (something like an inch or so, IIRC) and then subtracted the size of the frame where the legs attach (about 1.5 inches IIRC) leving me with about 27". I just adjusted all the legs to this length before I put it together and it was perfect on the first try.
> But yeah, the Galant is awesome. I loved it because you can add to it to make it however big you need. Personally, I needed a huge desk (5 23" monitors, 2 rigs on the desk and still needed space to work on my laptop when I work from home), so I ended up adding to it until it was about 6 feet on one side and 9 feet on the other. It cost a ton by the time I got done, but it was well worth it.
> Here's an old pic (I've posted before) from before I upgraded all my monitors...
> 
> I'll try to post some updated pics soon.


Holy moly, I want your set-up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


Ikea Galant all the way










This is in a U, but a corner is easy enough. 1 corner piece, 1 extension piece, 2 rounded-edge pieces. Height is modifiable, the desk is strong and modular, and it'll provide loads of desk space. It shouldn't set you back too much, I think my full U was about $750 (2-3 times what the corner I suggested would be)

For an idea of size of the corner, lop off everything right of the 5th monitor on the image. It'll be huge.


----------



## jordanecmusic

I agree with Nocturin. Keyboard trays are garbage.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I agree with Nocturin. Keyboard trays are garbage.


I think it depends on your own ergonomics. I prefer one purely for the level i have always been able to type better low down rather than up high.


----------



## xJavontax

New pics? Sure.

Same old, same old with a little bit of new (and some soda cans that I need to throw away)


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Genelec 8030A's.


That realforce pulls it together ;-)


----------



## Gualichu04

Just put the center speaker in a temp. place. Going to run some wood across the two stands and secure it up there. I prefer to have them above ear level because they get quite loud as it is and i have no room to put them at ear level atm.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Where you got those speakers


I bought my speakers on craigslist they came with cerwin vega ls-6c center and ls-5 bookshelf speakers. A really good thing about the cerwin vega ls-12 3 way speakers is they ahve a fuse so, instead of blowing the speakers you blow the fuse instead. I blew the fuse within 4 hours of having them home and then I bought 6 extra pairs.
Edit: Sorry about the double post. Seems i had no choice.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Genelec 8030A's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I ask where you got those monitor stands for your Genelecs? or did they come with them? or did you make them? Lol sorry for the 3-in-1 there


----------



## ironsurvivor

Wow you must of been listening to those babies loud. How heavy are they?


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Guys, I would like your undivided attention. I really need help picking out a new desk and a new chair. I don't know if I should get one with a keyboard tray or without? I have a large corner in my room but I don't know what will be comfortable. I really would like it if someone could help me. I can't seem to find any good furniture anymore. :/


Idk I used to have a realspace L corner desk but i dont know what to get. I mean I like how keyboard trays put you at a good height unless if I use the top of the desk I have to get a very comfortable chair. I had an ikea galant and it was uncomfortable for me and the mechanism broke so I had to return it back to ikea.


----------



## bobcarrizal

NEW!!


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> NEW!!


AMD fanboy spotted r0fl


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> 2 x 2007FP and a 3007 WFP-HC


I need to just find a larger center monitor to have the same monitor setup you have I suppose







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Great setup


Thanks!


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

My humble setup.


----------



## Gualichu04

Need more pics of these interesting setups.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Can I ask where you got those monitor stands for your Genelecs? or did they come with them? or did you make them? Lol sorry for the 3-in-1 there


i asked the same question to myself when i saw this


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine:



Hope you like it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Hope you like it.


Lovely setup bro


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Don't get a keyboard tray, IMO, I've always thought it was a good idea then just took it off and put the keyboard on the desk after a few weeks.
> Holy moly, I want your set-up.


Thanks, its overkill, but it holds my folding farm and gives me plenty of space to work. I also have a laptop for work and I work from home some, so I needed a place to be able to work and not have to worry about moving stuff around, so I just extended the desk by about 2.5 feet to give me the room. This way, when I work from home I just move my chair to the end of the desk (the open part past all the monitors, closest to the camera) and I have plenty of room to work right there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> NEW!!


Love the bakers rack!! That is a great Idea, I need to get one to put all my rigs on (I have 5 desktop rigs and two laptops)! Love the setup!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> NEW!!


Nice AMD wall logo thing! +REP


----------



## bobcarrizal

Thank You Wondermutt!


----------



## Asininity

I feel the need to totally re-do my entire setup now. I'm getting so many ideas.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I feel the need to totally re-do my entire setup now. I'm getting so many ideas.


I know this feeling!


----------



## henwyybwoi

i look at this thread daily. and all it does is make me jelly. haha.


----------



## Nano5656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I'll take a better pic some other time. Probably with my 5D or Hasselblad or something... dun know...
> Oh, and you can see a c-stand/diffusion panel to the left. Was shooting some stuff.


what light/lamp thing is that? I must have it.


----------



## jordanecmusic

That's my latest. Extreme sunlight today for some reason.

Super clean.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> That's my latest. Extreme sunlight today for some reason.
> Super clean.


Yeah, I wish mine were ever that clean. Nice setup!


----------



## pepejovi

Relevant.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.


^^ Truth!!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.


lol who buys all those monitors for work? I use one for work and one for play :3


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> lol who buys all those monitors for work? I use one for work and one for play :3


I would if my company would let me! I have 5 at home and that's still not enough!


----------



## Narokuu

love having tons of monitors!!!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I would if my company would let me! I have 5 at home and that's still not enough!


I think that's way overkill. There's no reason you'd need more than 4 monitors. Not to mention when you get past 4 it's more work trying to manage all those screens than the supposed increase in production.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> lol who buys all those monitors for work? I use one for work and one for play :3


I have 2 at work, 1 at home. I don't really ever feel like I'm missing one at home tbh. But I can't work with just 1 anymore.


----------



## Asininity

I easily use three, but that's really about the max I need. I use the center (largest) for a film, the left for forum browsing, and the right for chat windows, and notes.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ Agree...I own six monitors but only have three hooked up as I don't feel as though I need more. I could see using four while gaming if you are running eyefinity but that's only because the game is using three. Honestly, I think two as enough. I really only use three to keep it symmetrical


----------



## OverSightX

Another update to mine. Just moved and lucked out to talk the misses to not make me have the RIG in the dining room!



Still need to work on the rest of the place ... priorities first of course.


----------



## ranviper

Just a couple updates:



Coffee Corner.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Just a couple updates:
> Coffee Corner.


I really need a cappuccino maker like the ones in the gas stations.


----------



## adam-c

This is my first time posting here. In the process of picking out laminate to replace the carpet, all the posters are gone, but i have not repainted yet, so this is the only picture I have. And the couch is not my bed, I just have blankets and stuff there for watching movies







oh yeah and sorry for the crappy photos, I suck at photography lol.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> This is my first time posting here. In the process of picking out laminate to replace the carpet, all the posters are gone, but i have not repainted yet, so this is the only picture I have. And the couch is not my bed, I just have blankets and stuff there for watching movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and sorry for the crappy photos, I suck at photography lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics Incoming!


My god, your room is awesome. I love the wall of posters!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I really need a cappuccino maker like the ones in the gas stations.


I feel you. I want an espresso maker...


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> My god, your room is awesome. I love the wall of posters!


thank you


----------



## raptorxrx

Love your room! Two things:
1. Is that a couch or bed? Looks to vertical to be a couch, skinny for a bed.
2. Do you find the TV to0 close?


----------



## Darylrese

Just finished my setup, what do you guys think? Its like a freakin arcade in my room!!! LED Lights can be changed to any colour!
















Theres's so many batchelor pads going on in this thread im loving it lads! ha


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Love your room! Two things:
> 1. Is that a couch or bed? Looks to vertical to be a couch, skinny for a bed.
> 2. Do you find the TV to0 close?


it's a futon but it never gets folded out since i use it as a couch or to lay on while watching movies, and no the tv is a 42 and it is not too close. The pictures really dont do the room justice, its a larger room than it appears.


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Just finished my setup, what do you guys think? Its like a freakin arcade in my room!!! LED Lights can be changed to any colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres's so many batchelor pads going on in this thread im loving it lads! ha


i love those blue lights







what is that desk or the shelf part that your pc is on if it is separate? great set up.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well its a brutal picture and I am sorry for that but I was just got this set up and was wondering what you guys think!


----------



## jedi304

Nice and clean, I like it.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well its a brutal picture and I am sorry for that but I was just got this set up and was wondering what you guys think!


what desk, chair and mousepad is that? I think that's a saitek mouse? is that a microsoft sidewinder keyboard?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well its a brutal picture and I am sorry for that but I was just got this set up and was wondering what you guys think!
> -snip-


I like it! Really clean setup, and that case looks awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> what desk, chair and mousepad is that? I think that's a saitek mouse? is that a microsoft sidewinder keyboard?


Not sure about everything else, but that mouse looks like a Saitek R.A.T. 7 and that keyboard looks like a Microsoft Sidewinder X4.

EDIT: Doh







the mouse and keyboard where in his sig. I was right


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ Well you were right about the mouse and keyboard as for the desk it is this and the chair is some random old one I had









EDIT: Glad you guys like it I wasnt sure what people were gonna think!


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> i love those blue lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that desk or the shelf part that your pc is on if it is separate? great set up.


Its an ikea desk! You pick a worktop, storage unit and legs and assemble it how you want it, great bit of kit and only cost about £40


----------



## jordanecmusic

Which reminds me....why the hell do I not have a gaming keyboard if I have a gaming mouse? When I get financial aid from my college, my keyboard is going to mysteriously break ([email protected] + microsoft keyboard) and I am gonna get me a new one of a higher quality.

edit: replaced a word


----------



## dpinkis

Always a work-in-progress - this is where my space stands for now:

I've got my CoolerMaster Cosmos II box tucked away on top of a custom made riser that brings the PC up to my seated eye level (easier access to power button, blu-rays, front ports, etc). Underneath the riser I've hidden the UPS, router, bridge and loose wires, the side of the riser is attached via velcro for quick access.

On my desktop I've got a dual-arm Siig clamped down to the back of the desk which holds up a pair of LG E2770V-BF 27" monitors and a matching single-arm Siig holding up a single 24" Dell ST2410 monitor (wished I'd bought 3x of the LG's - hindsight is a tricky thing...)

I've got an Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver with PS3 and Dish Hopper connected via HDMI and routed via the hdmi "out" on the receiver to a hdmi simple IR switch that I run to the dell monitor. This allows me to switch between PC, PS3 and DishTV inputs all on the 3rd monitor so it doesn't interfere with anything on the 27" monitors. My ASUS soundcard has RCA outs and that runs to the Onkyo as well so all sound goes through the amp and out a pair of Paradigm Titans I have mounted on poles and strapped to the back legs of the desk. This all sits on a shelf that I built as well. Oh, and the Onkyo has SiriusXM radio built-in in case I ever get bored.

The keyboard is a Mionix Zibal 60, the mouse a Mionix Naos 5000.

One day, I'll buckle down and get three matching 30" monitors and let the OCD in me chillax... Also considering building a custom made box for behind the desk to hold the Titans sideways (allowing them to fire under the monitors instead of through them). Please let me know what you guys think - I've seen some very cool stuff on here.


----------



## Slayem

Looks fantastic man! So clean!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Looks fantastic man! So clean!


its cleaner than my desk :O


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> its cleaner than my desk :O


Mine looks like a wire hurricane happened..Dosent bug me really but id love it that clean!


----------



## strych9

Yeah yeah I know my speakers suck -_-
Edit: So does my monitor


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know my speakers suck -_-
> Edit: So does my monitor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know my speakers suck -_-
> Edit: So does my monitor


We should ban you for that post loololololololololololol.olololololol


----------



## Qu1ckset

Decided to clean my cable management and desk layout in preparation for my GTX690 that arrives Tomorrow









Before:









After:









Better?

p.s don't watch my monitor its some crappy 1680x1050 22" gateway, getting the dell U3011 in a few weeks!


----------



## 10halec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Decided to clean my cable management and desk layout in preparation for my GTX690 that arrives Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> p.s don't watch my monitor its some crappy 1680x1050 22" gateway, getting the dell U3011 in a few weeks!


Now for some cable management on that desk


----------



## Donald Trump

So some major updates right before my new desk comes in on Tuesday for me









I cleaned up the room pretty good, just about to toss the tiny TV and dresser out and remove the flag from my wall to replace with my 60'' plasma downstairs that I never use (since I'm usually in the room) and take the entertainment system up here too. I'll put our old CRT 27'' down there for when I watch small news and what not in the morning.

Also debating if I want to get rid of my bed and just get a nice L couch that has a sleeping spot on it.

Pictures:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> Now for some cable management on that desk


Once i get zipties i will clean up the wires on and under my desk


----------



## Moovin

Just moved my rig downstairs for the summer, this is my new setup. The sound is amazing.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Yeh i know i have a crappy monitor, saving for a better one right now.

BTW the thing on top of the right speaker is a homemade wifi antenna, i had to make one myself because i broke the original black stick antenna that came with the wifi card.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> We should ban you for that post loololololololololololol.olololololol


i don't get it...


----------



## R4V3N

Just got a pair of mission speakers to bring my Bang & Olufsen Amp back to life and was looking at using them with the computer until I could put together a permanent stereo setup, but have no space :-(


----------



## rrims

Its been about a year and a half since i posted in this thread. In that time I built my first rig, I moved houses, and built my first office in new the house. The new office is shared with my mother who got my old pre-built rig. So I'm quite proud of how my current computer is.









PS: Sorry for the low quality camera phone pics.








PSS: Ignore the blank walls and crappy drapes. I have posters and blinds to put up, just haven't got to it yet.

Walk in view:


http://imgur.com/VGNaF


My mothers side:


http://imgur.com/BocGT


My side: (yes thats a small 120v fan pointing towards my 212+. Since the computer is caseless right now, why not enjoy the extra cooling?)


http://imgur.com/yV11B


Desk overview:


http://imgur.com/ET6hR


Ill post an update when I put up my pictures/posters and install the new blinds if people are interested.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i don't get it...


Did you not witness the atrocious cable management?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Did you not witness the atrocious cable management?











Wait for the next pic


----------



## kcuestag

Well I retired my Logitech G15 and G500 for a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and a Razer DeathAdder:







Very nice gift from the family, I love these, first time using a mechanical keyboard, love it!


----------



## csm725

Looks pretty nice


----------



## kcuestag

Yes, I love the new keyboard!

It is amazing!


----------



## csm725

Glad to hear you like it








Your brother will hate you/it though when you move in. It's really loud.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I retired my Logitech G15 and G500 for a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and a Razer DeathAdder:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice gift from the family, I love these, first time using a mechanical keyboard, love it!


I have that mouse and love it

I am getting that keyboard soon though


----------



## skwannabe

Parting with my sig rig soon, so decided to take a picture while I have it.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Parting with it, nooooooo why. Do you just need money or something, cause thats understandable.


----------



## tezza192

Heres my effort!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I retired my Logitech G15 and G500 for a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and a Razer DeathAdder:
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> Very nice gift from the family, I love these, first time using a mechanical keyboard, love it!


Nice setup! I like the keyboard. Although I'm not a fan of the DA. It feels large and unwieldy to me. Probably because of my claw grip.


----------



## sublimation

Did a little tidying of cables and the desk in general. It's still not perfect, but better. Also, added a sub! Get my third matching monitor tomorrow or Wednesday, then I can get them off of books. Stand is next!

Start:










End result:


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Did a little tidying of cables and the desk in general. It's still not perfect, but better. Also, added a sub! Get my third matching monitor tomorrow or Wednesday, then I can get them off of books. Stand is next!
> Start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result:


10/10 good job!!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Did you not witness the atrocious cable management?


cable management? 



 over 90% of the set ups here have poor cable management...


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> over 90% of the set ups here have poor cable management...


/me dies of laughter


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Just put this together in the last few days. Still have a few things to add like my Logitech Z-10 speakers and a pair of WD network hard drives. I only had limited space to work with so i'm pleased with the results. Cables will be hidden when I have finally hooked up all the other bits.

Love my 50" Plasma and Jamo/Onkyo HT setup. Shakes the whole room when at full tilt


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Did a little tidying of cables and the desk in general. It's still not perfect, but better. Also, added a sub! Get my third matching monitor tomorrow or Wednesday, then I can get them off of books. Stand is next!
> Start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result:


looks great! is that a rythmik subwoofer?


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpinkis*
> 
> Always a work-in-progress - this is where my space stands for now:
> 
> I've got my CoolerMaster Cosmos II box tucked away on top of a custom made riser that brings the PC up to my seated eye level (easier access to power button, blu-rays, front ports, etc). Underneath the riser I've hidden the UPS, router, bridge and loose wires, the side of the riser is attached via velcro for quick access.
> 
> On my desktop I've got a dual-arm Siig clamped down to the back of the desk which holds up a pair of LG E2770V-BF 27" monitors and a matching single-arm Siig holding up a single 24" Dell ST2410 monitor (wished I'd bought 3x of the LG's - hindsight is a tricky thing...)
> 
> I've got an Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver with PS3 and Dish Hopper connected via HDMI and routed via the hdmi "out" on the receiver to a hdmi simple IR switch that I run to the dell monitor. This allows me to switch between PC, PS3 and DishTV inputs all on the 3rd monitor so it doesn't interfere with anything on the 27" monitors. My ASUS soundcard has RCA outs and that runs to the Onkyo as well so all sound goes through the amp and out a pair of Paradigm Titans I have mounted on poles and strapped to the back legs of the desk. This all sits on a shelf that I built as well. Oh, and the Onkyo has SiriusXM radio built-in in case I ever get bored.
> 
> The keyboard is a Mionix Zibal 60, the mouse a Mionix Naos 5000.
> 
> One day, I'll buckle down and get three matching 30" monitors and let the OCD in me chillax... Also considering building a custom made box for behind the desk to hold the Titans sideways (allowing them to fire under the monitors instead of through them). Please let me know what you guys think - I've seen some very cool stuff on here.


I really like the table. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that mouse and love it


Yes, I love Mickey Mouse too.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Did a little tidying of cables and the desk in general. It's still not perfect, but better. Also, added a sub! Get my third matching monitor tomorrow or Wednesday, then I can get them off of books. Stand is next!
> Start:
> -snip-
> End result:
> -snip-


Love the triple monitor setup!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Just put this together in the last few days. Still have a few things to add like my Logitech Z-10 speakers and a pair of WD network hard drives. I only had limited space to work with so i'm pleased with the results. Cables will be hidden when I have finally hooked up all the other bits.
> Love my 50" Plasma and Jamo/Onkyo HT setup. Shakes the whole room when at full tilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Nice! I like it! That 50" TV looks bigger than 50" though







And is that Gemma Atkinson on your desktop?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> p.s don't watch my monitor its some crappy 1680x1050 22" gateway, getting the dell U3011 in a few weeks!


Why complain about that screen, I have the same one and I like it, has served me well for the last few years







I'll be handing it off to my girlfriend in a couple of months and I hope to be getting 3 23"LG IPS screens


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Nice! I like it! That 50" TV looks bigger than 50" though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that Gemma Atkinson on your desktop?


Yeah I upgraded from a Panasonic 37" LCD and thought the 50" would be a nice fit, but when I got it in the room it looks more like a 55" lol.

And yep that would be Gemma


----------



## btwalter

This is just half of my PC/Man/Tech Dungeon.



Desk is set up a little different than this pic now though. The Phantom is slid over a bit and hooked up. Also hooked up my receiver and cd unit temporally.

Now just need to find a spot for this puppy:

This will be my media box.

The other half (that the couch is facing) will soon have a 42" TV.

The room is already wired for surround sound, just need to get the unit. Getting a Media PC put together with XBMCBuntu later this week. Also installed Fiber into the house, so all set there









Though...this is all being torn down later this week. We moved into our house a month ago, then Friday, our washing machine hose busted while we were at the zoo, and flooded the laundry room upstairs, ran through the floor and flooded the downstairs. So will need to replace the hardwood floors and some walls in the basement.









Once I build everything back up, most of the peripherals (Airport Extreme, Gigbit Switch, Sprint Airave,) will be mounted under the desk along with wire management. Will also most likely build in a charging station for all of my phones and tablets.


----------



## macarule

Here's mine


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> looks great! is that a rythmik subwoofer?


Thanks! It's a BIC America F12.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Love the triple monitor setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I like it! That 50" TV looks bigger than 50" though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that Gemma Atkinson on your desktop?


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Here's mine


This last pic, very nice.


----------



## macarule

Thank you sublimation


----------



## semajha

@sublimation

How has your experience been with this sub? Do you find the bass tight and controlled enough for music? I've been doing some light research of a good subwoofer that I will be using for music and movies(60/40)... Had my mind set on a rythmik woofer but i'm having a hard time justifying the price... $200 woofer with excellent reviews does sound damn tempting.


----------



## sublimation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> @sublimation
> How has your experience been with this sub? Do you find the bass tight and controlled enough for music? I've been doing some light research of a good subwoofer that I will be using for music and movies(60/40)... Had my mind set on a rythmik woofer but i'm having a hard time justifying the price... $200 woofer with excellent reviews does sound damn tempting.


Honestly, I JUST got it yesterday so I can't give you an accurate description for long-term use. I will say that initial impressions are FANTASTIC. Solid build, great sound and fair number of features for the price. It seems to respond very well, and feels pretty tight and punchy. It seems to replicate the artist's intended sound quite well without being too boomy. It WILL shake everything though. I put the on-board gain up to around half and cranked my master volume to half and it was very solidly vibrating the floors throughout my whole house.

Hope that helps!


----------



## switchback-

First post, been reading while before joining.

Main rig:


Work/school Rig:


Cable disaster on the floor, but room still needs to be painted, so work on that then.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Parting with it, nooooooo why. Do you just need money or something, cause thats understandable.


Need something portable. Selling it and replace it with a laptop.

Going to miss this rig, but I have an amd back up rig.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sublimation*
> 
> Honestly, I JUST got it yesterday so I can't give you an accurate description for long-term use. I will say that initial impressions are FANTASTIC. Solid build, great sound and fair number of features for the price. It seems to respond very well, and feels pretty tight and punchy. It seems to replicate the artist's intended sound quite well without being too boomy. It WILL shake everything though. I put the on-board gain up to around half and cranked my master volume to half and it was very solidly vibrating the floors throughout my whole house.
> Hope that helps!


It did help, thanks for the input!


----------



## WX4SNO

Here's a look at my current setup...









Wife and I moved into our apartment a couple years ago while I was getting my masters degree. Mainly use my setup for research, analysis, and writing. The second storm scout over on the left is used as a server and weather observation system; data is collected and hosted on my website and blog. I generally only use it when severe weather is ongoing and need to do some 3D analysis or modeling.

Getting ready to move soon though. Planning on building our first house over the next few months...will be doing structured wiring for cat6, home theater, and whole-house audio. It's way back in the mountains with very few options for internet, so I don't want to overdo it too much...but hopefully high-speed internet will reach us someday and I'll be ready!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Here's a look at my current setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I moved into our apartment a couple years ago while I was getting my masters degree. Mainly use my setup for research, analysis, and writing. The second storm scout over on the left is used as a server and weather observation system; data is collected and hosted on my website and blog. I generally only use it when severe weather is ongoing and need to do some 3D analysis or modeling.
> Getting ready to move soon though. Planning on building our first house over the next few months...will be doing structured wiring for cat6, home theater, and whole-house audio. It's way back in the mountains with very few options for internet, so I don't want to overdo it too much...but hopefully high-speed internet will reach us someday and I'll be ready!


I love that 4 monitor set up!! And having the two other monitors (on the weather monitoring rig) makes it all look very sweet. I really like your set up there!!


----------



## WX4SNO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love that 4 monitor set up!! And having the two other monitors (on the weather monitoring rig) makes it all look very sweet. I really like your set up there!!


Thanks WonderMutt...much appreciated!


----------



## dpinkis

oh, wow - i've had that for 10+ years now I honestly don't remember who makes it. I got it in LA from a furniture store that's long since gone kaput. In it's lifespan, I've removed the keyboard tray (wish I hadn't) and added the formica top to replace the original, worn down one. It also came with a swiveling monitor stand that I never used/never installed.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Why complain about that screen, I have the same one and I like it, has served me well for the last few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be handing it off to my girlfriend in a couple of months and I hope to be getting 3 23"LG IPS screens


I find its so crap mainly because its not 1080p and doesn't reflect good on the rest of my build lol, Its not even mine, im borrowing it from my coworker, i just needed it because i sold my 3x 24" Acer 1080p Monitors and im getting my Dell U3011 (2560x1600) in a few weeks


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just Got my Evga Gtx 690 4GB, thought id show one updated pic


----------



## raptorxrx

^shutup. lol, I'm just very jelly. very very jelly.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Just Got my Evga Gtx 690 4GB, thought id show one updated pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I feel bad for you card. So much power, such a little screen. I bet it can't wait to be hooked up to your incoming 1440p.


----------



## OverClocker55

Might have to get me some 690's o.0


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I feel bad for you card. So much power, such a little screen. I bet it can't wait to be hooked up to your incoming 1440p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Might have to get me some 690's o.0


@I_Try_Pregame
1600p Dell U3011 Incoming!








i hate this 1680x1050 rez









@OverClocker55
Do it you wont regret it, this card is way better then my old hd6990
you cant even hear the 690 at 100%fans


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Oh wow I just saw 2560 and my mind filled in the x1440 didn't notice the 1600. That's even more sexy. take pics when you get it!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Oh wow I just saw 2560 and my mind filled in the x1440 didn't notice the 1600. That's even more sexy. take pics when you get it!


ya for sure, ive actually already owned this monitor when i had my "HYDRO RAVEN" in my sig here is a pic of both my old RV01 n U3011, sucks i had to sell them for money trouble


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya for sure, ive actually already owned this monitor when i had my "HYDRO RAVEN" in my sig here is a pic of both my old RV01 n U3011, sucks i had to sell them for money trouble
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks like you got a solid upgrade on a desk though.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *switchback-*
> 
> First post, been reading while before joining.
> Main rig:
> 
> Work/school Rig:
> 
> Cable disaster on the floor, but room still needs to be painted, so work on that then.


i want your mainrigs desk now


----------



## speedysteve007

So this is one of the threads that makes me want to change my setup lol.. So i started working from my first post. New paint on the walls is about as far as I've gotten o.o
But now I've gained a huge list to do this summer









Water cooling for my Pc ( then a major case mod), Sexy posters for the walls. Possibly getting new; speakers, mouse, keyboard. In a few weeks I'm finally getting a headset( Razer Tiamat 7.1).
Then the big update.. get rid of my hosh poshed desk and build one out of square tube steel and wood!


----------



## Futzy

Got myself a crossover to go with my new build









Will be on this set-up for a few months before moving


----------



## Delici0us

Finally took some pics of mine


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: IPS: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> 
> Got myself a crossover to go with my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be on this set-up for a few months before moving





Nice monitor! My buddy got one over a month ago in perfect condition. Its a nice IPS monitor and the price is hard to pass up.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IPS: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> 
> Got myself a crossover to go with my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be on this set-up for a few months before moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice monitor! My buddy got one over a month ago in perfect condition. Its a nice IPS monitor and the price is hard to pass up.
Click to expand...

Me too! Great deal


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WX4SNO*
> 
> Here's a look at my current setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I moved into our apartment a couple years ago while I was getting my masters degree. Mainly use my setup for research, analysis, and writing. The second storm scout over on the left is used as a server and weather observation system; data is collected and hosted on my website and blog. I generally only use it when severe weather is ongoing and need to do some 3D analysis or modeling.
> Getting ready to move soon though. Planning on building our first house over the next few months...will be doing structured wiring for cat6, home theater, and whole-house audio. It's way back in the mountains with very few options for internet, so I don't want to overdo it too much...but hopefully high-speed internet will reach us someday and I'll be ready!


Digging it


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btwalter*
> 
> This is just half of my PC/Man/Tech Dungeon.
> 
> Desk is set up a little different than this pic now though. The Phantom is slid over a bit and hooked up. Also hooked up my receiver and cd unit temporally.
> /Snip....


What desk is that? I really like that.


----------



## switchback-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> i want your mainrigs desk now


It's a door from the scratch and dent area of Home Depot or Lowes forget which, on 2 drawer/file cabinet storage units from Office Depot.


----------



## Wally Z

I will post a better picture once I get home. 2 monitors, one on the left is a 23" Acer @ 1080p. Other is a 19" Dynex TV @ 1440 x 900.

OmegaProject.jpg 68k .jpeg file


Can someone please tell me how to embed a picture instead of attaching it?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> What desk is that? I really like that.


That's a Ikea Galant.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally Z*
> 
> I will post a better picture once I get home. 2 monitors, one on the left is a 23" Acer @ 1080p. Other is a 19" Dynex TV @ 1440 x 900.
> 
> OmegaProject.jpg 68k .jpeg file
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to embed a picture instead of attaching it?


Use the button circled in yellow, choose the image you want, and click submit.


----------



## pepejovi

Sight behind my chair


----------



## snoball

I love looking at the stuff here.

For the lulz here's mine!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I love looking at the stuff here.
> For the lulz here's mine!










Love the gloves and knife! Nice hands free shot you got there!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gloves and knife! Nice hands free shot you got there!


is that bestfriends 3?


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> is that bestfriends 3?


yes bf3 premium


----------



## jordanecmusic

?


----------



## snoball

??


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> ??


close quarters....


----------



## raptorxrx

Ahaha, i get it now. Wait isn't this Computer room pics?

Oh crap, look back, Ikea... Oops, got confused, read the BF3 thread, switched over here, than saw BF3 and did a double take.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Ahaha, i get it now. Wait isn't this Computer room pics?


well someone jokingly...do i really have to explain?


----------



## TheOx

This is where I reside studying and living while not at work or uni.


----------



## YangerD

Nice Wallpaper man


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

It gives the room a very earthy feel.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> It gives the room a very earthy feel.


And a very unrealistic one


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> That's a Ikea Galant.


Man I wish Ikea store was close to me







would love to go in an see these up close.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Man I wish Ikea store was close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to go in an see these up close.


They're fantastic. You can configure them to be as big / small as you want. Curved, straight, or a mixture.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Man I wish Ikea store was close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to go in an see these up close.


We have no Ikea stores here in South Africa. Would love that Galant desk too.


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> We have no Ikea stores here in South Africa. Would love that Galant desk too.


Yeah, they'd make a killing if they were open here.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> This is where I reside studying and living while not at work or uni.


I'm certain you spent a lot of time studying that wallpaper


----------



## sinnerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I'm certain you spent a lot of time studying that wallpaper


I know I am.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I'm certain you spent a lot of time studying that wallpaper


I wouldn't mind spending some time studying it either!









{goes to try to find said wallpaper}


----------



## DeathAvenger

I've posted a while back, but changed things up since. Sorry for the noise in the pictures








I'm waiting on my GTX 670 to come back from RMA to turn on that left screen


----------



## SimpleTech

*My bedroom:*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *My bedroom:*


am i missing something??? i see two computers but no tv's or monitors....


----------



## axipher

My office at work...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> am i missing something??? i see two computers but no tv's or monitors....


They're not meant for typical usage instead are doing GPU calculations 24/7. I check up on them every once in a while.


----------



## Bradleynight

Here is where my main rig and home server reside.


----------



## ironsurvivor

^ Nice setup and cool dog.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> My office at work...


"Post your work office" should definitely be a thing. Someone go make a thread.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> "Post your work office" should definitely be a thing. Someone go make a thread.


Some of us can't post ours, but it would be interesting to see, for sure.


----------



## HellAwaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> They're not meant for typical usage instead are doing GPU calculations 24/7. I check up on them every once in a while.


And sleep well with noise from the GPU as close?
It would be too much to ask that are working?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Someone say work office cubicle?


----------



## Gunfire

Single monitor for a bit










Tapatalkin'


----------



## Snyderman34

New pic (now with bookcase!)










I got plans for this space. I got permission to wall this part of the living room off (my wife hates it since it's just a big open space) so I'll have a room that's about 7'x12' or so that's all mine. The hole in the wall is gonna be framed in and a TV/4th monitor will go there (also for Xbox, my emulators, etc)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellAwaits*
> 
> And sleep well with noise from the GPU as close?
> It would be too much to ask that are working?


Initially noise was an issue but I got use to it. They run mostly at 40-50% fan speed and I had to downclock some of them since it was heating my room up too much.


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I retired my Logitech G15 and G500 for a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate and a Razer DeathAdder:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice gift from the family, I love these, first time using a mechanical keyboard, love it!






thats exactly what i got now, love the 2 together, btw nice shots of the setup


----------



## Ferling Design

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delici0us*
> 
> Finally took some pics of mine






im thinking about getting the corsair 550.

nice features and simple design, no more bright flashy lights from the rig...im starting to outgrow mine. The light up keyboards still are useful at night, what are your thoughts? i like the room!


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> I'm certain you spent a lot of time studying that wallpaper


Well, not only have I studied it well, but my housemates and their ladies have study the wallpaper also.
The good part is, all of them approve of it, yes including the girls


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I wouldn't mind spending some time studying it either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {goes to try to find said wallpaper}


Save you the hassel









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://desktopro.com/index.php?cat=152


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Save you the hassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://desktopro.com/index.php?cat=152


Its all just art


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Someone say work office cubicle?
> -snip-


Here's my cube


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> "Post your work office" should definitely be a thing. Someone go make a thread.


Post Your Office Pics thread...there you go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Save you the hassel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://desktopro.com/index.php?cat=152


Right on!! I'll DL it when I get home tonight!


----------



## Donald Trump

Here's the new desk all setup now


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Here is where my main rig and home server reside.


i can haz ur dog?? jks

what tv is that?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> Here's the new desk all setup now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What case is that?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> What case is that?


Thermaltake Level 10 GT (Snow Edition): http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1416&ID=2052


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT (Snow Edition): http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1416&ID=2052


Yep! Thanks.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradleynight*
> 
> Here is where my main rig and home server reside.


Why is my dog in your picture ?


----------



## Remix65

....


----------



## jam3s

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bradleynight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WakaFlockaFlam2*
> 
> i can haz ur dog?? jks
> what tv is that?


As much as my dog drive me nut I love the little fur ball.

Tv is an Lg True Slim plasma.


----------



## Degree

Wish I had a good camera *sigh* Using my iPhone 4s for all my pictures xD

I want to build my computer so bad, but I want to wait for Asus GTX 670 DCUII to come back in stock so I can order everything.
My current setup: Asus G60VX Laptop - Astro A40 + Mixamp - Razer Deathadder Black Edition - Razer Goliathus Mousepad - CM Storm Trigger


----------



## OcSlave

Well here's mine, just got the Demciflex filter kit from South Africa today and the 140mm xigmatek cpu fan







, might aswell show them off.

Demciflex took 5 days to deliver from South Africa to the UK, great service, brilliant price























Using a 47ld920 passive 3dtv and 3dvision interleaved at 1080p/60hz using a mod.
Decorated the room black awhile ago for the best 3d gaming experience








Just got a set of Earforce Charlie 5.1 headsets which i really enjoyed using last night with Dirt Showdown









Love my dog


----------



## jordanecmusic

My dog likes your rig. Whats its specs?

BTW this counts because it was in my old computer room.


----------



## Qu1ckset

What are there speakers, stands and amp in this picture, i like the look a lot, will they out perform my Logitech X-230 2.1 ??


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What are there speakers, stands and amp in this picture, i like the look a lot, will they out perform my Logitech X-230 2.1 ??


They look like Genelec 6010A's to me. They will out perform what you have currently considerably.


----------



## pepejovi

Those Genelecs will blow your little logitechs out of the water.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz*
> 
> They look like Genelec 6010A's to me. They will out perform what you have currently considerably.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Those Genelecs will blow your little logitechs out of the water.


Ok thats what i like to hear lol, but is it more of the crystal clear sound or bassy wise or a good combination of both?
how expensive are these speakers?

*Edit*
There Genelec 8030A's.


----------



## pepejovi

Very expensive, so i have no idea what they sound like but I'll tell you you can't get much better.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


Anyone know where I can get that Garrus poster?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> Anyone know where I can get that Garrus poster?


I don't think you can anymore unless someone is willing to sell theirs, it was a limited edition from Bioware I believe. I'd love one of those as well.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok thats what i like to hear lol, but is it more of the crystal clear sound or bassy wise or a good combination of both?
> how expensive are these speakers?
> *Edit*
> There Genelec 8030A's.


They're close to $800 a pop. Never got the chance to listen to these speakers but I imagine they would outperform your logitechs in every way except maybe in the extended bass range department.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> They're close to $800 a pop. Never got the chance to listen to these speakers but I imagine they would outperform your logitechs in every way except maybe in the extended bass range department.


ok i think thats a little to steep for my liking do they have lesser models that are still good but closer to maybe 200-350 a pop?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i think thats a little to steep for my liking do they have lesser models that are still good but closer to maybe 200-350 a pop?


They've got the 6010AMM's ($300/ea):
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/758562-REG/Genelec_6010AMM_3_2_Way_Biamp_Active.html

However, they only use 3" drivers for mids/bass, which can only go so far.

If you want more thump for a lot cheaper (with probably better highs too), go for some Airmotiv 5's:
http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv5.php

I've got the 4's, amazing set of speakers.

/hijack


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> They've got the 6010AMM's ($300/ea):
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/758562-REG/Genelec_6010AMM_3_2_Way_Biamp_Active.html
> However, they only use 3" drivers for mids/bass, which can only go so far.
> If you want more thump for a lot cheaper (with probably better highs too), go for some Airmotiv 5's:
> http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv5.php
> I've got the 4's, amazing set of speakers.
> /hijack


nice, i was looking at some emotiva amps for my HT setup, those airmotiv's could make for some nice computer speakers


----------



## OC-Guru

I have the best setup out of everyone on OCN.













I hope you enjoyed drooling over my setup.


----------



## blooder11181

"disturbed in the house we're droppin plates"


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Disturbed is the most comedic band I've ever heard.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> "disturbed in the house we're droppin plates"




taken with my Nokia N81 8GB, which has the worst camera in the world.


----------



## OverClocker55

Will post mine soon. Maybe 2 years or so or else OCN gets mad.. o.0


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will post mine soon. Maybe 2 years or so or else OCN gets mad.. o.0


Want to see *now*.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Disturbed is the most comedic band I've ever heard.


I'm just going to assume that you're 12, listen to bullet for my valentine and look somewhat like this kid:


----------



## rdrdrdrd

My summer battlestation in the basement to avoid roasting, my laptop stays in my room, considering moving it down however.
The audio on the speakers is pretty good and don't whine about their placement, I know they're placed bad but I really only use them as subwoofers for my HD650s or when I'm doing other stuff in the room.


----------



## macarule

A bit of fun while my room is being decorated


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> A bit of fun while my room is being decorated


How can you still see from sitting that close to a large screen o.o


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> How can you still see from sitting that close to a large screen o.o


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: Past



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Did some rearranging and upgrading recently






Did some repainting recently(still a work in progress). Same colors, different configuration. Also built some new wall shelves today that still need to be sanded and stained.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Did some repainting recently(still a work in progress). Same colors, different configuration. Also built some new wall shelves today that still need to be sanded and stained.


Sooooooo..... How many computer do you have?


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Did some repainting recently(still a work in progress). Same colors, different configuration. Also built some new wall shelves today that still need to be sanded and stained.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo..... How many computer do you have?
Click to expand...

As many as apple puts out?


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> How can you still see from sitting that close to a large screen o.o


Well it strains my eyes pretty bad...


----------



## Boyboyd

Everyone seems to love monitors (speakers) on here


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Everyone seems to love monitors (speakers) on here


Yeah, I was thinking that too.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Everyone seems to love monitors (speakers) on here


Because they sound good. Perfect for those of us in an apartment that have to worry about the neighbors complaining about the bass from the sub on the floor (although I do have one that I turn on when I see the neighbors car is missing). Unfortunately, the neighbor from the next building over came over an complained instead









Also, if you do a bit of research, you can find a pretty good setup for cheap:
Example, my setup.
Sony SS-1000 bookshelf speakers $50 (they are currently $70, but can be found on sale for $50
Older Sony ES reciever - $30 on CL. You can find killer deals on older receivers that don't have HDMI. The one I picked up has 7x optical which is perfect as that is what I use with my xbox, computer, and cable.
Energy 8" sub. $35 on CL. Found better deals on 10s and 12s, but have a limited area to put it. Came with aftermarket spike feet too







. Shakes the pictures on the walls at even moderate levels.

Total spent was $115


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Sooooooo..... How many computer do you have?


7, though I might be getting rid of a few soon. Haven't decided yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> As many as apple puts out?


No.


----------



## OverClocker55

Wrong Thread.. o.0 Whoops


----------



## Kittencake

yay I can finally paste the new monitor







forgot to do it the day i got it


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> yay I can finally paste the new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to do it the day i got it


No room on that desk at all @[email protected]
Monitor toooooo close lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> yay I can finally paste the new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to do it the day i got it
> 
> 
> 
> No room on that desk at all @[email protected]
> Monitor toooooo close lol
Click to expand...

ikr take pc and put on ground and spread out that setup


----------



## Kittencake

when you got munchkins I'd rather not put the pc on the ground , so I'm kinda stuck like that for a bit .. though it needs a little cleaning and I"m pretty much set . and why would i wanna spread my monitors apart ?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> when you got munchkins I'd rather not put the pc on the ground , so I'm kinda stuck like that for a bit .. though it needs a little cleaning and I"m pretty much set . and why would i wanna spread my monitors apart ?


+1 mine is on the ground but for certain reasons. I'll post my set up when It's finished

sent from my ELiTE using Tapatalk Infinity


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 7, though I might be getting rid of a few soon. Haven't decided yet.


Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat, I have 7 rigs that fold 24/7.

2700k @ 5.0GHz, GTX570, GTX460
2500k @ 4.78GHz (my folding TC rig)
3570k (just got together yesterday, so its only at 3.6GHz) with a GTX460
Gateway 507GR (with a P4 3.0GHz, old, but tried and true!)
Gateway Laptop (also old, but it crunches all day long!)
HP Laptop (not sure what, it was given to me with a broken screen, so I hooked it up to my home theater projector, got a blue-tooth keybard and use it as my HTPC, but it has a second gen i5, so it works pretty well!
Gateway desktop (is about 10 years old, but still runs right along, only nets about 500 PPD, so I'm actually giving it to one of my co-works later this week to replace her 12 year old PC that just died)


----------



## C.J.B.




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.J.B.*


Did you leather wrap your steering wheel!? That's awesome!


----------



## C.J.B.

i do a bit of racing and this gives me so much nicer feel


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Don't feel bad, I'm in the same boat, I have 7 rigs that fold 24/7.
> 
> 2700k @ 5.0GHz, GTX570, GTX460
> 2500k @ 4.78GHz (my folding TC rig)
> 3570k (just got together yesterday, so its only at 3.6GHz) with a GTX460
> Gateway 507GR (with a P4 3.0GHz, old, but tried and true!)
> Gateway Laptop (also old, but it crunches all day long!)
> HP Laptop (not sure what, it was given to me with a broken screen, so I hooked it up to my home theater projector, got a blue-tooth keybard and use it as my HTPC, but it has a second gen i5, so it works pretty well!
> Gateway desktop (is about 10 years old, but still runs right along, only nets about 500 PPD, so I'm actually giving it to one of my co-works later this week to replace her 12 year old PC that just died)


Sounds like your collection is more useful than mine.

Mac G4 1.4ghz
G4 1.25ghz
G4 cube 450mhz
G5 1.6 (I might do an ATX conversion on that)
MBP 2.4ghz
Gateway NV53 laptop (for when my cousin is over, and will be folding the rest of the time)
2500k @ 4.0 ghz (main rig)
I should make the G4s useful and fold on them, though I think they might do about as well as your 10 year old Gateway desktop.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Just moved in, some improvements to come but this is cozy enough for now.










Close up of my PC


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Sounds like your collection is more useful than mine.
> 
> Mac G4 1.4ghz
> G4 1.25ghz
> G4 cube 450mhz
> G5 1.6 (I might do an ATX conversion on that)
> MBP 2.4ghz
> Gateway NV53 laptop (for when my cousin is over, and will be folding the rest of the time)
> 2500k @ 4.0 ghz (main rig)
> I should make the G4s useful and fold on them, though I think they might do about as well as your 10 year old Gateway desktop.


Yeah, I fold anything and everything I can get my hands on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsedPaperclip*
> 
> Just moved in, some improvements to come but this is cozy enough for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my PC


I LOVE how clean the inside of your case is!! I can't wait to get an 810 and move my 2700k over to that! Looks amazing!

Can you post a pick with the side panel off, I want to check out your layout (especially since you're using almost the same MB as I am!).


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

If I didn't have it in the living room my wife would complain she never sees me. Alec Baldwin not included.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Can you post a pick with the side panel off, I want to check out your layout (especially since you're using almost the same MB as I am!).


Thanks! Here's a pic with the side panel off. It really is an amazing case, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Slayem

Dear god... That is insanely clean!


----------



## BiscuitHead

My room!


----------



## Andstraus

Here is the current setup


----------



## BiscuitHead

Looks pretty sweet


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> My room!


Looks nice! Although I wouldn't have a computer under a rack of tools and such.







That's just me though.


----------



## hot120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have it in the living room my wife would complain she never sees me. Alec Baldwin not included.


Semper Fi! I see someone's daughter is missing one jelly shoe! Just bought my little girl a pair!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Yeah, that's just one that I'm currently fixing and planning to sell pretty soon. Not permanently there. Might see if I can't find a good place to move that end table though.


----------



## LaKriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.J.B.*


is it cold outside?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsedPaperclip*
> 
> Thanks! Here's a pic with the side panel off. It really is an amazing case, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Thanks, Used, that is even more impressive!! I was looking for a case that could hold a 360 and a 240 rad (just as you have) and the 810 seemed to be the only one to really fit the bill. Just one other quick question, is your 360 in a push/pull or just a push config? I guess my real question is, is there enough room to do a push/pull without overlapping the MB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> My room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Very nice space, jake, I love the little coffee bar you have in the corner! Very clean and tidy, nicely done!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks, Used, that is even more impressive!! I was looking for a case that could hold a 360 and a 240 rad (just as you have) and the 810 seemed to be the only one to really fit the bill. Just one other quick question, is your 360 in a push/pull or just a push config? I guess my real question is, is there enough room to do a push/pull without overlapping the MB?
> Very nice space, jake, I love the little coffee bar you have in the corner! Very clean and tidy, nicely done!


Thanks! I am only running Push, they Rad is only like 8 or 9 FPI and I am using AP-15s so that is more than enough air









I think I can put 2 fans on the left on top of the rad above where it mounts but I am not positive, I'm at work but I will check when I get home and PM you.

The bottom rad is a Black Ice Extreme which is 58mm thick. I believe and I still have to put my Yates on top for pull so as you can see, you can easily run push/pull on the bottom.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsedPaperclip*
> 
> Thanks! I am only running Push, they Rad is only like 8 or 9 FPI and I am using AP-15s so that is more than enough air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can put 2 fans on the left on top of the rad above where it mounts but I am not positive, I'm at work but I will check when I get home and PM you.
> The bottom rad is a Black Ice Extreme which is 58mm thick. I believe and I still have to put my Yates on top for pull so as you can see, you can easily run push/pull on the bottom.


Right on, thanks!! That is very awesome of you!! Rep+ for going out of your way to help!!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice space, jake, I love the little coffee bar you have in the corner! Very clean and tidy, nicely done!










My girlfriend will be so excite to hear that. Coffee bar was her idea. Glad you like it


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend will be so excite to hear that. Coffee bar was her idea. Glad you like it


Yeah, wish I had one, it would save me having to go upstairs for a refill! {Ponders where to put new coffee bar in basement}


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, wish I had one, it would save me having to go upstairs for a refill! {Ponders where to put new coffee bar in basement}


I'm right next to the kitchen as my PC is in the Living Room. Lucky me.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I'm stuck in the basement (which is the only place in our house big enough to house my office







).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I'm stuck in the basement (which is the only place in our house big enough to house my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


One day you sir will raise to the surface!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> One day you sir will raise to the surface!


And see the light? Screw that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> And see the light? Screw that.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> One day you sir will raise to the surface!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> And see the light? Screw that.


^^My thoughts exactly! Screw the light! Anyway, my basement keeps my rigs cooler!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Anyway, my basement keeps my rigs cooler!


Same. Only downfall with mine though is that it has one outlet.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Same. Only downfall with mine though is that it has one outlet.


I don't have that problem, the guy that owned the house before us finished the basement and put in 12 pairs (throughout the whole place). I've added 3 more pairs on their own circuit for my home theater and I'm going to add 4 more pairs (2 pairs each on 2 breakers) for all my computers. I'm sick of having to shut down folding rigs just to vacuum!


----------



## SimpleTech

I've been wanting to finish my basement but instead got the kitchen refinished. Maybe next year.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, ours is finished in wood panneling, I hate it and want to tear it all out and put up drywall, but I don't really want the work or the expense.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm not a basement or bedroom person. I love the PC in the main room so i can be around everyone.


----------



## Asininity

In Texas we can't have basements. Too much rock.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> In Texas we can't have basements. Too much rock.


i had one in my house in Houston.. just have to have amazing water drainage is all


----------



## Anth0789

Here is my latest pics :





Sorry for crappy quality cell pics.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i had one in my house in Houston.. just have to have amazing water drainage is all


Very true, I suppose I'm thinking of general North'ish area where if you dig a foot down all you find is rock.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Well you both win. I'm still in my parents house, so this is just my bedroom. But ya work with what ya got


----------



## majesticcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> 
> Here is the current setup


i hvae that same desk sitting right next to me


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> i hvae that same desk sitting right next to me


Yeah I think I'm going to get a new one soon.


----------



## jordanecmusic

I really need a little thing like that to hold my computer off the ground.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I really need a little thing like that to hold my computer off the ground.


Here you go: Lack Ikea table $8. Perfect size to hold your rig next to your desk but lower.


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Here you go: Lack Ikea table $8. Perfect size to hold your rig next to your desk but lower.


Lol thats what My computer is sitting on right now on the side of my desk.


----------



## Badwrench

Awesome little tables for the $$. My entire apartment is done with Ikea stuff (just married so had to keep the cost down. As long as you glue all the pegs while assembling, they are quite durable and sturdy).


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> My dog likes your rig. Whats its specs?
> BTW this counts because it was in my old computer room.


Sorry if that was to me it's my sigrig, and my dog said she like's your dog, i imagine sleeping with yours is like a awsome ball of warmth


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Sorry if that was to me it's my sigrig, and my dog said she like's your dog, i imagine sleeping with yours is like a awsome ball of warmth


I try not to let her sleep with me because then I wake up sweating lol. shes like wearing a fur coat in the middle of summer

NEW [minor] UPDATES

I went to walmart and exchanged the little black 2 drawer desk organizer, with a little blue 3 drawer desk organizer. Yes the extra drawer is great.

I currently store flash drives, tissues, printer cartridges, my room fan remote, some cable management utilities, panda express stickers, guitar picks, chargers, a dvi to hdmi adapter, some batteries, some expired rebate debit cards, random business cards, and on top pens, my phone, and my ipod touch. I still have a whole lot of space to use in this thing. If anyone needs to clear the small things for their desktop and give them a place to go, I recommend you buy one. It was only $7 at walmart btw.





note that I am soon to have a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth to match my Deathadder, and I saw these monitor risers at walmart for $20 each. I may be getting those too. They allow space under it so it actually increases desk space some what. I could store things like candy under it


----------



## Snyderman34

Got my walls framed in. Part one done.


----------



## Hogwasher

lookin good


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Got my walls framed in. Part one done.
> ]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































Dat looks a berry nice, guud job


----------



## blooder11181

what part of the house those two doors go?


----------



## OverClocker55

i haz 2 story room o.0


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my walls framed in. Part one done.


Nice cage you've got there for your command center!


----------



## chinklop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinklop*




I had to build new one. Still not done but it works better for now


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Nice cage you've got there for your command center!


It shall now be called the command center!









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> what part of the house those two doors go?


I just realized this may have been meant for me. The wooden door in the first pic is a small closet. Door on the left is actually the front door (never gets used. May be glassed in later). Double doors in pic 5 is the laundry room, and the door in the back is the back door.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> It shall now be called the command center!


Yeah, I call mine the CIC (as in Command Information Center from Battlestar Galactica)! My wife laughts when I tell her I'll be in the CIC!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> It shall now be called the command center!


ATM it looks like a jail. I'm sure it'll look better soon though lol.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> ATM it looks like a jail. I'm sure it'll look better soon though lol.


Well Dad was a cop. lol


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinklop*
> 
> I had to build new one. Still not done but it works better for now





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Nice job on building your own desk







I see you used filing cabinets as "legs" nice touch, that was a good idea, need to build a work bench in my garage, you motivated me


----------



## Balsagna

Okay, it's been a while since I updated my area. I'm in Texas now with a new setup while I'm stationed here till September.

Enjoy. Oh, and sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Okay, it's been a while since I updated my area. I'm in Texas now with a new setup while I'm stationed here till September.
> Enjoy. Oh, and sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.


Wow, invisible cables for the optical drive, very nice!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Wow, invisible cables for the optical drive, very nice!


he has it there for show just like I do.

Who even uses cd drives anymore anyways?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> he has it there for show just like I do.
> Who even uses cd drives anymore anyways?


i was thinking about taking mine out.. i went to burn a dvd and the stupid asus drives keeps failing burns which i think is driver related, so i might as well take a hammer to it !


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i was thinking about taking mine out.. i went to burn a dvd and the stupid asus drives keeps failing burns which i think is driver related, so i might as well take a hammer to it !


I need to take mine out. Problem is that I have to take my mother board out in order to take it out. Meaning I need to take my psu out.

In otherwords, I have to take everything out to take my cd drive out.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> he has it there for show just like I do.
> Who even uses cd drives anymore anyways?


I use mine a lot. I rip a lot of DVDs.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I use mine a lot. I rip a lot of DVDs.


Same, mostly blurays but i do a few a week atleast.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> he has it there for show just like I do.
> Who even uses cd drives anymore anyways?


Actually the build wasn't 100% done when I took that pic. I needed to hook up the drive but didn't need it running that night. It's plugged in now


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Wow, invisible cables for the optical drive, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has it there for show just like I do.
> 
> Who even uses cd drives anymore anyways?
Click to expand...

*CD* drives yeah nobody anymore, But I burn Blu-rays on a daily basis !


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I use mine a lot. I rip a lot of DVDs.


This


----------



## jordanecmusic

I do everything from my computer.
but i do game a lot more than i watch movies


----------



## tdhall81




----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdhall81*


sweet setup!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AntiTrust




----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdhall81*


What did you mount your fourth monitor with? A dual monitor stand?


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdhall81*
> 
> -snip-


Digging the framed map of skyrim.


----------



## tdhall81

http://www.ergolcd.com/Ergotech-100-D28-B13-Triple-Desk-Stand.html


----------



## Fumiko

Guys, can you tell me what's you desk's depth? I don't know will 75 cm be far enough for me with my 24' single monitor.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumiko*
> 
> Guys, can you tell me what's you desk's depth? I don't know will 75 cm be far enough for me with my 24' single monitor.


Because my desk is kind of curved I can't tell you a proper number for its depth, but 75cm is a good distance for a 24" 1080p monitor. That's assuming you did mean 24 inches and not 24 feet as your notation implied









Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumiko*
> 
> Guys, can you tell me what's you desk's depth? I don't know will 75 cm be far enough for me with my 24' single monitor.


I have a 24" monitor on a 60cm desk and its fine. So yours will be OK.


----------



## majesticcow

my setup for the week then its back to my room


----------



## BradleyW

Hey I like that setup! Is that the Garage or basement? Or a workplace?


----------



## majesticcow

its a garage that we screened in and is used for parties.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> its a garage that we screened in and is used for parties.


Yeah it looks cool!


----------



## jameschisholm

This is mine, with a new desk and office chair w/ massage function.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Give me the chair...... now. haha a massage function sounds really nice, but then i would never leave my computer


----------



## tensionz




----------



## john1016

Here is mine


----------



## Fumiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Because my desk is kind of curved I can't tell you a proper number for its depth, but 75cm is a good distance for a 24" 1080p monitor. That's assuming you did mean 24 inches and not 24 feet as your notation implied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> I have a 24" monitor on a 60cm desk and its fine. So yours will be OK.


I bought 75x150 desk yesterday and... hm, when I'm putting my elbows on the table, I feel I'm too close to monitor. Maybe I just haven't got accustomed to closer distance; with previous 55cm desk I had to sit diagonally (totally uncomfortable), but really far away from screen (about 85 cm eyes-to-screen only).


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumiko*
> 
> I bought 75x150 desk yesterday and... hm, when I'm putting my elbows on the table, I feel I'm too close to monitor. Maybe I just haven't got accustomed to closer distance; with previous 55cm desk I had to sit diagonally (totally uncomfortable), but really far away from screen (about 85 cm eyes-to-screen only).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm in the same boat. My keyboard and mouse are less than 4" from the edge of the desk. Luckily my chair has adjustable arm rests, so I raised them to be level with the desk. Kind of works as an extension


----------



## Nitrogannex

Well I got a camera (Cannon PS SX150) so i decided to take some better pictures

Desk Pics




Rig





BookShelf & Dresser





Stalkerglasses


Guitar&Amp


Sad Yet Romantic story behind this


Other Decor



any photo tips would be nice, but for a $150 camera, this takes some awesom photo's (all taken by me)


----------



## Ellis

Yeah I kinda feel too close to the screen depending on how I sit, though I think the problem would be apparent with most desks/setups. I just try to make myself sit further back from the screen when I feel that I'm sitting too near.

On a slightly related subject, I've been wanting to move to a rectangular desk for a while now, for a few reasons. Here's my setup at the moment:



One of the main reasons I want to change it is because my speakers aren't at ear level or at the same distance from both of my ears, which really isn't ideal. I looked at IKEA and saw that they have some cheap desks (VIKA AMON or something) that have the right width (120cm) but are only 60cm deep. They're £15 or something. Then the GALANT is available in a 120cm by 75cm size, but it's £69 or something. I don't want the desk to be so deep that I can't reach the back of it whilst sitting down, plus that would take up too much space in my room. At the same time, I don't want to end up with a really tiny desk









So I'm kinda torn. Any opinions?


----------



## dpinkis

maybe if the speakers were angled down towards your ears you might get the sound you're after. put a screw into the bottom of the shelf above the speaker, another one or two in the back of the speaker itself, and a wire(s) run between the screws to raise the back of the speaker up a bit - might do the trick


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Well I got a camera (Cannon PS SX150) so i decided to take some better pictures
> Rig


LOL nice work!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> LOL nice work!


yeah, i couldn't afford a 200mm fan at the time so i had to make due lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> yeah, i couldn't afford a 200mm fan at the time so i had to make due lol


I done a smiliar thing with a 145mm in the top of my case, its only screwed in on one side XD the other half just... holding up


----------



## Fumiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I looked at IKEA and saw that they have some cheap desks (VIKA AMON or something) that have the right width (120cm) but are only 60cm deep.


Mine is Vika Amon, but 75x150 version. It cost me ~60$.


----------



## Narokuu

New logitech speakers, sorry its a mess, and a crappy pic, my phones camera is not the best


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

here's my setup/ place where i practically live, I know its a mess and I dont care










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









not the best setup, but i'm proud of it








and i love my drum kit, making the neigbours crazy every day


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowH4ze*
> 
> here's my setup/ place where i practically live, I know its a mess and I dont care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best setup, but i'm proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i love my drum kit, making the neigbours crazy every day


I have the same duvet thing as you









That's a nice set up. I need one of those drawer things.


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> I have the same duvet thing as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice set up. I need one of those drawer things.


thanks, don't get you on the duvet though ;P
u mean my plant?

(edit)sorry, need to learn to google before posting XD
i always thought it was a sheet or a blanket


----------



## Plooto

What did you call your duvet?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plooto*
> 
> What did you call your duvet?


He called it a sheet?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Got my walls framed in. Part one done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Should of done this http://www.ikeahackers.net/2010/10/turn-your-studio-apartment-into-1.html


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Sad Yet Romantic story behind this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sad yet romantic story aside, I love Mackinac Island. Wish I could go back this summer.


----------



## Deep1923

Hey me again


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my god that's beautiful. but i could not live in that room with a keyboard that isnt aligned with the mouse mat.


----------



## Deep1923

Lol why Not ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> Hey me again


Awesome setup, love the wall mounted screen, and also your desk is the perfect size!


----------



## Deep1923

thx m8 i am very satisfied .. !! but still searching for the perfect keyboard









the steel 6gv2 and razer mice came today ! got the microsoft x4 and a lovely microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0 before.. but microsoft has stopped producing this wonderful mice.. now i have to look for a new mice which fits perfect like the 3.0.. the deathadder ist near to its ergonomity..


----------



## semajha

Sold my ikea jerker desk and put together this easy, cheap desk using ikea trestles. Not that there was anything wrong with the ikea jerker but I just wanted something new.... Decided to go with form over function on this project and I'm fairly satisfied with the way it turned out, but now, I'm thinking about building a sturdier, longer desk that will extend wall to wall.

What do you guys think?

























Table hasn't been nailed together and still left without protective finish. (just wanted to see how everything looked before finishing it)


















Sorry for the obscure angles and framing, i'm trying to mask the messiness of my room.... Plans this summer are to add wall shelves above the table and other bits and pieces so my room won't look so dull. Needz moar posters... I might even get rid of the desk and build another one, lol.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> Lol why Not ?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


its not evenly lined up (i am very obsessive)


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Sold my ikea jerker desk and put together this easy, cheap desk using ikea trestles. Not that there was anything wrong with the ikea jerker but I just wanted something new.... Decided to go with form over function on this project and I'm fairly satisfied with the way it turned out, but now, I'm thinking about building a sturdier, longer desk that will extend wall to wall.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table hasn't been nailed together and still left without protective finish. (just wanted to see how everything looked before finishing it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the obscure angles and framing, i'm trying to mask the messiness of my room.... Plans this summer are to add wall shelves above the table and other bits and pieces so my room won't look so dull. Needz moar posters... I might even get rid of the desk and build another one, lol.


Haha I have that poster on my wall as well.


----------



## semajha

it's a very popular picture







I got it at target awhile back. Soon i'll have to find a new spot to hang that.


----------



## pepejovi

There are at least 4 posters on his walls, and you quoted every single picture..

Good god....


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Sold my ikea jerker desk and put together this easy, cheap desk using ikea trestles. Not that there was anything wrong with the ikea jerker but I just wanted something new.... Decided to go with form over


Shouldn't the legs be rotated 180°? That would give you more room underneath...


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> There are at least 4 posters on his walls, and you quoted every single picture..
> Good god....


haha, i was assuming that he meant the monkey poster, since always get comments on that.

@kremtok, it would make more sense but i find it looks better the way it is. doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> There are at least 4 posters on his walls, and you quoted every single picture..
> Good god....


Lol my bad XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


----------



## ironsurvivor

I love the Rat Pack poster. I need it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpinkis*
> 
> maybe if the speakers were angled down towards your ears you might get the sound you're after. put a screw into the bottom of the shelf above the speaker, another one or two in the back of the speaker itself, and a wire(s) run between the screws to raise the back of the speaker up a bit - might do the trick


Unfortunately I'd still have the issue of sitting sideways on to the trajectory of the speakers so I don't know how useful that would really be. Plus I don't like the idea of putting screws into my speakers







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumiko*
> 
> Mine is Vika Amon, but 75x150 version. It cost me ~60$.


Yeah, the issue is that the alcove my desk sits in is pretty much exactly 120cm wide, and if I'm going to go out and buy a desk I don't really feel like modifying it, then I might as well build another one. Unfortunately, there's nowhere else that I could fit a desk in here.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> its not evenly lined up (i am very obsessive)


OCND

Haha just kidding, I'm the same way with a lot of stuff.


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is a video with most of my desk setups that I could find and rig pics. Still missing a lot but there hard to find on google&OCN cause most of them are deleted. Type Overclocker55 into google images.. you will flip







Its filled ...


----------



## semajha

^ your "room" is almost as big as my house. I'm jelly.

might as well be a house, lol. do you have a kitchen and bathroom in there as well?


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


What kind of book cases are those?


----------



## Evilsplashy

My room setup


----------



## raptorxrx

Overclocker, will you ever move out? If so, you'll miss that. If not, I can understand...


----------



## nicoliani




----------



## jellis142

I miss my Cosmos


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> 
> My room setup


im not a big fan of line 6. I'd rather use a digitech rp500 (or any of the previous models) through the effects return for ultimate tone.

I want your desk though.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*


Is that some sort of heat dissipation fan for that corner? cause if it is, I am throwing money at my screen and nothing is happening...


----------



## raptorxrx

Looks like the Zalman Watercooling thing with a fan on top to me.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Is that some sort of heat dissipation fan for that corner? cause if it is, I am throwing money at my screen and nothing is happening...


It is a Noctua NF-P14 FLX on top of the res blowing air down, tweaked down at an almost silent 782 RPM, wrapped around with a silence foam and doing a very good job.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> im not a big fan of line 6. I'd rather use a digitech rp500 (or any of the previous models) through the effects return for ultimate tone.
> I want your desk though.


Haha I actually have a Peavy Vypyr 100 on the other side :3. That's just a baby 15w practice amp I use sometimes. I agree though, Line 6 amps are too digital. My Vypyr is great though


----------



## throne4me

Amazing


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Overclocker, will you ever move out? If so, you'll miss that. If not, I can understand...


never...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> never...


You taking applicants for roommates?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You taking applicants for roommates?
Click to expand...

sure you pay for food but bed/water and internet is free. also wifi is free







got 2 spots open


----------



## bryce

I'll be there tomorrow







. Pff, who needs food which means I have a FREE place to live lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> sure you pay for food but bed/water and internet is free. also wifi is free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 spots open


Man, if that's all I had to pay for I'd eat filet mignon _every day_!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> sure you pay for food but bed/water and internet is free. also wifi is free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 spots open
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if that's all I had to pay for I'd eat filet mignon _every day_!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I'll be there tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pff, who needs food which means I have a FREE place to live lol.


When should I be expecting you guys?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> When should I be expecting you guys?


Saturday.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> When should I be expecting you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday.
Click to expand...

alright


----------



## metallicamaster3

Album:


http://imgur.com/Qg44Z


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qg44Z


Let me guess, if you were to have any other monitor except the FW900 as your primary monitor, it would be like rubbing dirt in your eyes, right?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have it in the living room my wife would complain she never sees me. Alec Baldwin not included.


LOL mine said same thing. so i "adjusted" the fam room for my purposes. i'm almost done with everything. When i finish i'll post a shot or 2 of the whole fam room since my pc spreads out.


----------



## rgwoehr

Finished painting, finished the shelves, and added RGB LEDs to them. I'm thinking about getting another LED strip for behind my monitors.


Also got this Zbox for free last weekend. That and the Gateway laptop are folding 24/7.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qg44Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, if you were to have any other monitor except the FW900 as your primary monitor, it would be like rubbing dirt in your eyes, right?
Click to expand...

Yup!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> It is a Noctua NF-P14 FLX on top of the res blowing air down, tweaked down at an almost silent 782 RPM, wrapped around with a silence foam and doing a very good job.


looks like a Reserator? Do you use it in your loop?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Finished painting, finished the shelves, and added RGB LEDs to them. I'm thinking about getting another LED strip for behind my monitors.


thats a great monitor, why hide it up there







?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> thats a great monitor, why hide it up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I have one in better condition on my desk. The one connected to the G4 cube has some dead pixels and some bruising.


----------



## Fishinfan

Can you take a closer pic of the case with the cars in it?


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> 
> Can you take a closer pic of the case with the cars in it?


----------



## 8800Gamer

Do you guys recommend I get another desk with a keyboard tray, a corner desk and use it without armrests or get a chair with armrests in the middle?

I'm having an extremely hard time deciding what is the most comfortable type of furniture to buy to use the computer for coding, gaming and school and then eventually a job.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Do you guys recommend I get another desk with a keyboard tray, a corner desk and use it without armrests or get a chair with armrests in the middle?
> I'm having an extremely hard time deciding what is the most comfortable type of furniture to buy to use the computer for coding, gaming and school and then eventually a job.


I hate keyboard trays. but I suggest you go to office max and find out what is more comfortable for you.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> I hate keyboard trays. but I suggest you go to office max and find out what is more comfortable for you.


^this. I hate the tray as I find it to cramped of a space. Ok for web surfing, work and such, but when gaming there's not enough room to move the mouse around. I went to Staples and sat at alot of desks before deciding a good size desk and a chair with adjustable arms was the best for me.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Been a long time lurker here and I recently just received my GoPro Hero 2...so here goes, a pic of my room setup. Also, you guys have some great set ups here.


----------



## bryce

Trying out the panorama on the bionic's ics leak.



http://imgur.com/fRCXP




http://imgur.com/DiVVO


----------



## microfister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjonbjonbjon*
> 
> Been a long time lurker here and I recently just received my GoPro Hero 2...so here goes, a pic of my room setup. Also, you guys have some great set ups here.


cool pic









look like you have a decent setup. you should update your rig info


----------



## Ferling Design

New Desk (60"x24")





Desk was free for helping a friend move to his new home, who also happens to be owner of a growing gaming clan called HVG

Sizes
New Desk (60"x24")
Old Desk (43"x19")


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

is that green sleeved cable the 8 PIN mobo one?? it annoys the living muffin out of me every time i see it


----------



## _TRU_

Ok everyone stop pretending you're computer area is clean. We all know that a real modder/builder/oc'ers desk is littered with tubing, old thermal paste tubes, CDs & flash drives. Garbage can filled w soda cans, & old fast food bags.

I took a pic w my work area adjusted family room. But since my daughter was redecorating It's messy so I'm hesitant in posting it

sent from my chaos inspired ELiTE in code blue.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> is that green sleeved cable the 8 PIN mobo one?? it annoys the living muffin out of me every time i see it


YUP!







but at least i did it myself and im proud of it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Ok everyone stop pretending you're computer area is clean. We all know that a real modder/builder/oc'ers desk is littered with tubing, old thermal paste tubes, CDs & flash drives. Garbage can filled w soda cans, & old fast food bags.
> I took a pic w my work area adjusted family room. But since my daughter was redecorating It's messy so I'm hesitant in posting it
> sent from my chaos inspired ELiTE in code blue.


No its just you







but in my defense for being clean is...

1. I live with my gf where my desk is in the same room

2. I use my desk also for drawing and graphic design.

3. I have always been this way


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Ok everyone stop pretending you're computer area is clean. We all know that a real modder/builder/oc'ers desk is littered with tubing, old thermal paste tubes, CDs & flash drives. Garbage can filled w soda cans, & old fast food bags.
> I took a pic w my work area adjusted family room. But since my daughter was redecorating It's messy so I'm hesitant in posting it
> sent from my chaos inspired ELiTE in code blue.


My Desk is always clean, except for abit of dust and cat hair (owning two cats makes it hard!) and i have a big rubbermaid bin in my closet FULL of computer stuff, its always time to use a second, but no more room in my closet for a second one


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> New Desk (60"x24")
> 
> 
> Desk was free for helping a friend move to his new home, who also happens to be owner of a growing gaming clan called HVG
> Sizes
> New Desk (60"x24")
> Old Desk (43"x19")


is that the stock stand for the catleep monitor?? and if so how bad is it? keep hearing how horrible the stand is


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i have a big rubbermaid bin in my closet FULL of computer stuff, its always time to use a second, but no more room in my closet for a second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Plastic bin


Exactly what i did, have you tried stacking them?

plus for all the smaller cables and small junk i use one of these...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the stock stand for the catleep monitor?? and if so how bad is it? keep hearing how horrible the stand is


Yes its the stock stand, mine tends to lean to one side and it makes the monitor wobble but it works just fine other than that, the desk mat i have under it has made it lean correctly.


----------



## _TRU_

well. i guess since me and my friends all have kids then yea tends to get a little messy. but i shouldn't talk i keep my area clean too. (unless of course when im in the middle of a mod)


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I get by...


I'm in need of a tri-monitor stand, mind telling me where you got yours? Awesome setup by the way!


----------



## john1016

Not sure where he got his but it looks alot like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Desktop-Supports/dp/B006JG7G2E/ref=pd_cp_pc_3-

Been wanting to get this one for my 3 U2412m's

URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=125JPX4QZC1S59DMB07M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=125JPX4QZC1S59DMB07M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846[


----------



## imuri

Moved to own apartment. Still a little mess around here.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Not sure where he got his but it looks alot like this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Desktop-Supports/dp/B006JG7G2E/ref=pd_cp_pc_3-
> 
> *Been wanting to get this one for my 3 U2412m's*
> 
> URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=125JPX4QZC1S59DMB07M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=125JPX4QZC1S59DMB07M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846[


I have that exact same stand, bought from Amazon, it is AWESOME!! I love it. I'll let you know the only down sides I could find (and non are major):

First, the side monitors don't have very much adjustment, so you can't bring them in closer to you if you want to, I guess I like my monitors more angled than most people, before I had them each at about a 45 degree angle from my middle monitor so they followed the curve of my desk. I couldn't do this with the stand, I have them at the biggest angle I could get, which is only about 20 degrees.
Second, the base is HUGE. It measures 13 inches back to front and 12.5 side to side. Nearly all of the base sits behind the monitors, so make sure you have room for it.
Last, the lowest setting puts the monitors about 6.25 inches off the desk. This really isn't a huge downside, except that I had planned on using a riser under the stand to free up some desk space for storing odds and end, but with the hight, a riser puts them way too high. The height is locked in via 2 pins through the pole mounted to the base, and I have heard of people drilling hole lower on the pole to be able to lower the screens, but it wasn't that big of a deal for me, so I left them.
I hope this helps. Really, for the price, it is unbeatable. Anyway, here are some pics of my setup...
My desk


Main monitors


Another of the desk


Monitors for my 2 other rigs


Here's a couple picks of that monitor stand...
The base, my iPhone is there for size comparison


Back of monitor stand


And finally, what's on the other side of my desk...


----------



## tensionz

That's wicked nice, love the movie station you got setup too!


----------



## WonderMutt

Thanks, we've put a lot of time into building a true home theater. Needless to say, both my wife and I are huge movie freaks!


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Phone pic of my setup.. Still got a lot of work to do with cable management and finishing touches looks-wise.. Enjoying it a lot atm though.


----------



## TechSoldier

Added some new hardware....

Before:









After:









Cable Management:


----------



## _TRU_

ok. enough talk








heres mine. Not much to look @. built on a budget.







is it me or does it look like my kid is flipping off the camera?

close up of my rig:

should be finished soon


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Not sure where he got his but it looks alot like this one.
> 
> Been wanting to get this one for my 3 U2412m's


Thanks man! Defiantly want that first stand!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I have that exact same stand, bought from Amazon, it is AWESOME!! I love it. I'll let you know the only down sides I could find (and non are major):
> 
> First, the side monitors don't have very much adjustment, so you can't bring them in closer to you if you want to, I guess I like my monitors more angled than most people, before I had them each at about a 45 degree angle from my middle monitor so they followed the curve of my desk. I couldn't do this with the stand, I have them at the biggest angle I could get, which is only about 20 degrees.
> Second, the base is HUGE. It measures 13 inches back to front and 12.5 side to side. Nearly all of the base sits behind the monitors, so make sure you have room for it.
> Last, the lowest setting puts the monitors about 6.25 inches off the desk. This really isn't a huge downside, except that I had planned on using a riser under the stand to free up some desk space for storing odds and end, but with the hight, a riser puts them way too high. The height is locked in via 2 pins through the pole mounted to the base, and I have heard of people drilling hole lower on the pole to be able to lower the screens, but it wasn't that big of a deal for me, so I left them.
> I hope this helps. Really, for the price, it is unbeatable. Anyway, here are some pics of my setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My desk
> 
> Main monitors
> 
> Another of the desk
> 
> Monitors for my 2 other rigs
> 
> Here's a couple picks of that monitor stand...
> The base, my iPhone is there for size comparison
> 
> Back of monitor stand
> 
> And finally, what's on the other side of my desk...




Not exactly what my current setup is, I have three of the same monitors now and all plugged in.







I need then to be a bit higher (without using CD cases.







) so I can get some speakers. Actually was looking at these, and they look similar to some of yours, WonderMutt, are they? If so are they decent for what you get? Not an audiophile, but I do want a sub. (Before you guys suggest it, I do not have $200 to drop on speakers, nor would I if I did.) Also looked at these. Anybody ever use them?

Really need to work on my cable management..


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qg44Z


I believe I've said this before but I love your setup! I think it's the monitor placement.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Moved some stuff around and got an ikea lack table for my rig.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Not exactly what my current setup is, I have three of the same monitors now and all plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need then to be a bit higher (without using CD cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I can get some speakers. Actually was looking at these, and they look similar to some of yours, WonderMutt, are they? If so are they decent for what you get? Not an audiophile, but I do want a sub. (Before you guys suggest it, I do not have $200 to drop on speakers, nor would I if I did.) Also looked at these. Anybody ever use them?
> Really need to work on my cable management..


Yeah, those are the speakers I have (the LS21s) for as cheap as they are, they sound really nice, have a LOT of low end. I've had to tweak the EQ on my computer to compensate for how low the speakers are (they have a ton of low end, and I had to turn the EQ up on the highs to get them to come through), but as all I have used them for is watching youtube videos, I really can't give a real review. They sound good when watching TastyPC.tv, but I haven't had a chance to use them for anything else (just got them about a month ago). Anyhow, I like them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Moved some stuff around and got an ikea lack table for my rig.


Awesome to see, like the very clean set up. Now tell me you have that thing up and folding!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Yes she has been since i got home and will through the night


----------



## WonderMutt

Right on!! I'm looking forward to a good month for Full Auto.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, those are the speakers I have (the LS21s) for as cheap as they are, they sound really nice, have a LOT of low end. I've had to tweak the EQ on my computer to compensate for how low the speakers are (they have a ton of low end, and I had to turn the EQ up on the highs to get them to come through), but as all I have used them for is watching youtube videos, I really can't give a real review. They sound good when watching TastyPC.tv, but I haven't had a chance to use them for anything else (just got them about a month ago). Anyhow, I like them.
> Awesome to see, like the very clean set up. Now tell me you have that thing up and folding!


Alright man thanks for the info!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on!! I'm looking forward to a good month for Full Auto.


I can't fold for the errors it always gives me.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qg44Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I've said this before but I love your setup! I think it's the monitor placement.
Click to expand...


----------



## rrrrramos

Been going through these pages, far long into my setup that I think I'll post my first pic. Cell phone pics so not the best quality but $$ going into this before a camera!

My corner:


My system:


Please take note this is ALL very much a work in progress! Working retail and being in my early 20's is making it a step-by-step process, but it's a huge step from where I started!


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


Hello what is this lcd mount you have called do they come in different sizes?


----------



## Tazcom

Hey Guys,

i follow this Thread now since a long time. And now it is time for showing my Setup









First of all s.th. about me:

I am 18 years old, an IT-Systemelectrician trainee and i am from Germany (Munich).

Now i will show you my setup at my apartmend. There are 2 Computer ,cause i life together with my girlfriend.



I very like my screen at the middle, where we can watch (internet) TV, Movies, YT-bing, and looking up some Game-****.

If u wanna tell me some Interesting and cool ideas how i can "pimp" that corner, than please tell me









Best regards from Germany.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> If u wanna tell me some Interesting and cool ideas how i can "pimp" that corner, than please tell me wink.gif


Really your setups look really nice. I like the desks with the shelf in the middle. Ikea?

About the only thing that would make it better is some cable management(not that I'm one to talk about cable management lol), a bigger screen in the middle (maybe a 27") and raise your screens up to eye level. It makes the screen seem bigger when your looking straight at it(at least it does for me).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Hello what is this lcd mount you have called do they come in different sizes?


It is a Deluxe Triple Monitor Stand by EasymountLCD It was really cheap for a triple monitor stand and it works great. As far as different sizes, I'm not sure, but you can check Amazon to see, they seem to havea really great selection.

I'm actually looking at getting one of THESE to hold my 2 monitors I have for my other two desktops (on the right side of my desk).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


Isn' it hard to read text on the two outer monitors with that angle?

Did consider buying one of those holders but im kinda worried about the angle of it since i use it for work.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Isn' it hard to read text on the two outer monitors with that angle?
> 
> Did consider buying one of those holders but im kinda worried about the angle of it since i use it for work.


I don't think it is, the only thing I don't like about it is that the left monitor hangs over the edge of my desk. I'll try to take a pic tonight from sitting at my desk so you can see more what the angle is really like. I can't adjust it to quite the angle I would like (I would prefer them each at a 45 degree, instead they are at about a 22.5 degree angle) but it is not bad.

Considering this mount is about $100 to $300 less than other free standing mounts I have looked at, I'm willing to deal with the difference in angle. Also, I can't use a desk mounted one because of the way my desk is laid out, so for me, this really was the best option, unless of course I wanted to spend $400 to get the XFX Stand, which is the only option I could find that completely suited my needs, but I saved the $300 and used it to buy a GTX570.


----------



## Tazcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If u wanna tell me some Interesting and cool ideas how i can "pimp" that corner, than please tell me wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Really your setups look really nice. I like the desks with the shelf in the middle. Ikea?
> About the only thing that would make it better is some cable management(not that I'm one to talk about cable management lol), a bigger screen in the middle (maybe a 27") and raise your screens up to eye level. It makes the screen seem bigger when your looking straight at it(at least it does for me).
Click to expand...

Thanks dude









yea i also thought about that (27" LED) but that no longer fit into my budget u know









I think in a few year(s) i will buy a bigger one.

And well, i really have to clean up that cable-salat behind my desk









And YES it is IKEA







sorry Bro


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I haven't posted in a while and needed to clean my room for company a few days ago so here's an update for y'all.


----------



## rotorr00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> ok. enough talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine. Not much to look @. built on a budget.
> close up of my rig:
> 
> should be finished soon


Awesome!!


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*
> 
> Awesome!!


ty. it'll be a lot better when it's finished


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I haven't posted in a while and needed to clean my room for company a few days ago so here's an update for y'all.


An aircooled rig like that over my head at night would drive me nuts. Nvm, any rig really.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> ok. enough talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine. Not much to look @. built on a budget.
> close up of my rig:
> 
> should be finished soon


That case looks great...where did you get the clear plexi/acrylic side panel?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> That case looks great...where did you get the clear plexi/acrylic side panel?


and old ex-OCN member. CyberDruid. met him on his youtube channel. didn't know we were fellow OCN'ers till later


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> and old ex-OCN member. CyberDruid. met him on his youtube channel. didn't know we were fellow OCN'ers till later


I've not seen him for ages.


----------



## _TRU_

i think he left


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Too bad...well thanks for the update







I won't wait for a response.


----------



## BradleyW

Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?


----------



## Djghost454

Been awhile since I posted mine.

Got a new Keyboard and Ripper XXL mousepad.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn' it hard to read text on the two outer monitors with that angle?
> 
> Did consider buying one of those holders but im kinda worried about the angle of it since i use it for work.
Click to expand...

Here are some pics from my chair that might help out, sorry for the crappy pics, took them with my iPhone.







I'll also be posting up a YouTube walkthrough of my office and home theater that may give you a better look. I'll post a link to that once I get it up.


----------



## R4V3N

Staying at my girlfriends' place for just over a week, so have my system in her spare room temporarily. I'm really glad I made a portable monitor stand now.


----------



## Evenger14

This should work with LED monitors too, right?


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
> Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?


Neg, just doesn't post anymore

sent from my chaos inspired ELiTE in code blue.


----------



## axipher

I think I want a deskpad...


----------



## MoMann

Here is my setup, crappy but will have some MAJOR updates (check my build logs)


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
> Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Too bad...well thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't wait for a response.


srry i forgot. i contacted him through his you tube channel HERE. he's active there. p/m me for his business email. he responds very quick on weekdays.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I figured I would share since I just cleaned and doubt it will stay that way very long







I need to work on my cable management.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> Main monitors


I just gotta say, you have a kick-ass basement my friend. Totally jelly


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Here are some pics from my chair that might help out, sorry for the crappy pics, took them with my iPhone.
> 
> I'll also be posting up a YouTube walkthrough of my office and home theater that may give you a better look. I'll post a link to that once I get it up.


Yea ok it's not as bad as i thought.

I see what you mean about the monitor hanging out from the table ^^ Must be anoying. Looking forward to seing the video, it's a fine nerd cave you have there


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Looking forward to seing the video


Likewise


----------



## pepejovi

Can someone point out a 32" TV next to a 24" or 23" monitor? I'm thinking of getting one, but don't know exactly how big it'd be..


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Can someone point out a 32" TV next to a 24" or 23" monitor? I'm thinking of getting one, but don't know exactly how big it'd be..


It's quite a lot larger.

I can take a picture of a 24" next to a 32" when i come home and post it.


----------



## pepejovi

Thanks, csmnoob linked me to a site that showed the dimensions, but i want to see it in real life too


----------



## Remix65

a 30-32" monitor makes a 23-4" monitor look tiny. the way a 19" monitor would look next to a 24" monitor.


----------



## Costfree

heres mine.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> I just gotta say, you have a kick-ass basement my friend. Totally jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Yea ok it's not as bad as i thought.
> 
> I see what you mean about the monitor hanging out from the table ^^ Must be anoying. Looking forward to seing the video, it's a fine nerd cave you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Looking forward to seing the video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks guys! Yeah, I recorded the video last night but I couldn't get it to upload to YouTube for some reason. I'll convert the file type and try it again this afternoon. I get off work at 11:30 AM today (EST), so I'll work on that first thing when I get home and I'll try to post that up ASAP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine.


Nice set up you have there, Cost, just 2 quick questions...How do you like the Switch 810 and that Razer keyboard? I'm looking at the Switch to replace my Corsair 500R (right now I have a 360 rad mounted on the back of the case, but I want something that I can mount both my 240 and 360 rads inside the case). Also, I'm looking for a blue backlit keyboard and that Razer looks pretty sweet!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
> Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Too bad...well thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't wait for a response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srry i forgot. i contacted him through his you tube channel HERE. he's active there. p/m me for his business email. he responds very quick on weekdays.
Click to expand...





Thanks *_TRU_*. Maybe I'll shoot him a message there...not that big of a deal, just like the completely clear side/door on his 600T.

*axipher*, I totally want a deskpad as well, a ripper xxl specifically


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
> Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Too bad...well thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't wait for a response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srry i forgot. i contacted him through his you tube channel HERE. he's active there. p/m me for his business email. he responds very quick on weekdays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *_TRU_*. Maybe I'll shoot him a message there...not that big of a deal, just like the completely clear side/door on his 600T.
> 
> *axipher*, I totally want a deskpad as well, a ripper xxl specifically
Click to expand...

I have no idea what to start looking at for deskpads. I just won a TT Saphira Mouse and it is miles ahead of my aging Deathadder 3.5G. I love the hard pad I'm using know with a gel wrist rest so I'd be looking for something similar.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Left? Why? Was his account then deleted?
> Edit May 19th last login for 2012. He left recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Too bad...well thanks for the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't wait for a response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srry i forgot. i contacted him through his you tube channel HERE. he's active there. p/m me for his business email. he responds very quick on weekdays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *_TRU_*. Maybe I'll shoot him a message there...not that big of a deal, just like the completely clear side/door on his 600T.
> 
> *axipher*, *I totally want a deskpad as well, a ripper xxl specifically*
Click to expand...

I just looked this up online and it does look really awesome! I might have to pick one of those up sometime!


----------



## jjsoviet

Looks clean, right? Wait till you see the underside of the desk.











Yeah, cable management is a problem. Any ideas on how to make all those power cords disappear?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks clean, right? Wait till you see the underside of the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cable management is a problem. Any ideas on how to make all those power cords disappear?


Wire Loom works wonders. I haven't had a chance to do the cable management on my PCs yet, but I used this stuff for my home theater and it was great!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Yeah, cable management is a problem. Any ideas on how to make all those power cords disappear? biggrin.gif


I have the same problem, 4 screens really adds to the problem.



Looking for any idea/methods people are using for cable management on a desk/table.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cable management is a problem. Any ideas on how to make all those power cords disappear? biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem, 4 screens really adds to the problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any idea/methods people are using for cable management on a desk/table.
Click to expand...

Yeah, besides the nest of cables, the 4 monitor setup you have looks great!!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Yeah, besides the nest of cables, the 4 monitor setup you have looks great!!


Thanks, I have to have at least one extra(besides eyeinfinity) for monitoring temps, framerates and cpu/gpu usage.

I also have a 5th one under the desk I wouldn't mind hooking up but have no idea where I would mount it. Thinking a shelf above the screens would be nice for all the damn boxes under the desk also, and the lamp.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> An aircooled rig like that over my head at night would drive me nuts. Nvm, any rig really.


I...I... turn it off...









But if I turn my controller down all of my GTs are pretty much dead silent.


----------



## lurker2501

my new cave, taken with my favorite potato phone










New Room by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

gear by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## SalisburySteak

^You have a nice little set-up


----------



## OverSightX

I think I posted these a while back but not sure. I will have to get some of the way it looks now at some point. Recently moved and was still a work in progress:



With the "travel" side on the tower:




EDIT: Got my lady to take a newer one


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Can someone point out a 32" TV next to a 24" or 23" monitor? I'm thinking of getting one, but don't know exactly how big it'd be..


¨

Ok here we go, sorry it took so long.

24" against a 32"


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Can someone point out a 32" TV next to a 24" or 23" monitor? I'm thinking of getting one, but don't know exactly how big it'd be..
> 
> 
> 
> ¨
> 
> Ok here we go, sorry it took so long.
> 
> 24" against a 32"
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tazcom*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> i follow this Thread now since a long time. And now it is time for showing my Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all s.th. about me:
> I am 18 years old, an IT-Systemelectrician trainee and i am from Germany (Munich).
> Now i will show you my setup at my apartmend. There are 2 Computer ,cause i life together with my girlfriend.
> 
> I very like my screen at the middle, where we can watch (internet) TV, Movies, YT-bing, and looking up some Game-****.
> If u wanna tell me some Interesting and cool ideas how i can "pimp" that corner, than please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany.


I want that desk. Me and my fiance play games together and what not too


----------



## pepejovi

Looks like two ikea tabletops with some feet and some shelving unit from ikea.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a blue backlit keyboard and that Razer looks pretty sweet!


it can be on the loud side with blue switches if your doing a lot of typing, but you do get used to it. it has 5 back light settings: off, low, med, high, and a fade effect. only 1 con i really have with it is the gloss finish. shows finger prints like crazy so if your a clean freak i would think twice. hope this helps


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a blue backlit keyboard and that Razer looks pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> it can be on the loud side with blue switches if your doing a lot of typing, but you do get used to it. it has 5 back light settings: off, low, med, high, and a fade effect. only 1 con i really have with it is the gloss finish. shows finger prints like crazy so if your a clean freak i would think twice. hope this helps
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks for the quick review!! I'll have to look into it, the gloss finish may bother me a little, but not too bad, I think.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> my new cave, taken with my favorite potato phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip-


I love those angled ceilings


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the quick review!! I'll have to look into it, the gloss finish may bother me a little, but not too bad, I think.


get the stealth edition


----------



## alcal

Here is my dorm room when I was daily driving an Asus G73. I'll update it in September with the Shimian and desktop.




(The pile of subwoofers gets us in trouble with the hall director three floors below us, and a dozen rooms off to the side)


and finally, ducky shine with custom one piece/starcraft/fps/supson keycaps courtesy of my wonderful gf. lifes wonderful sometimes


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the quick review!! I'll have to look into it, the gloss finish may bother me a little, but not too bad, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> get the stealth edition
Click to expand...

I'll look into that.

OK guys, I've said for a while that I was going to post up a video walkthrough of my office and home theater, well, I finally got it up. Sorry for the crappy quality, it was shot on my iPhone. I'm looking at getting a decent HD video camera, but I'm not sure what to get yet. Anyway, here's the vid, hope you like the setup!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> OK guys, I've said for a while that I was going to post up a video walkthrough of my office and home theater, well, I finally got it up. Sorry for the crappy quality, it was shot on my iPhone. I'm looking at getting a decent HD video camera, but I'm not sure what to get yet. Anyway, here's the vid, hope you like the setup!


OK, I love my pc setup, but that is AWESOME. Makes want to come to your house to watch some movies, lol(and I have a 46" 5' away from me)


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tazcom*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> i follow this Thread now since a long time. And now it is time for showing my Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all s.th. about me:
> I am 18 years old, an IT-Systemelectrician trainee and i am from Germany (Munich).
> Now i will show you my setup at my apartmend. There are 2 Computer ,cause i life together with my girlfriend.
> 
> I very like my screen at the middle, where we can watch (internet) TV, Movies, YT-bing, and looking up some Game-****.
> If u wanna tell me some Interesting and cool ideas how i can "pimp" that corner, than please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> I want that desk. Me and my fiance play games together and what not too
Click to expand...





That mural/painting on the wall is awesome...your setup is nice as well. Great room!


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys, I've said for a while that I was going to post up a video walkthrough of my office and home theater, well, I finally got it up. Sorry for the crappy quality, it was shot on my iPhone. I'm looking at getting a decent HD video camera, but I'm not sure what to get yet. Anyway, here's the vid, hope you like the setup!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I love my pc setup, but that is AWESOME. Makes want to come to your house to watch some movies, lol(and I have a 46" 5' away from me)
Click to expand...

i would, if i wasn't 3hrs north of him


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'll look into that.
> OK guys, I've said for a while that I was going to post up a video walkthrough of my office and home theater, well, I finally got it up. Sorry for the crappy quality, it was shot on my iPhone. I'm looking at getting a decent HD video camera, but I'm not sure what to get yet. Anyway, here's the vid, hope you like the setup!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man cave. You should fold on all your machines!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I love those angled ceilings


me too, totally loving the room.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice man cave. You should fold on all your machines!


Look at my folding rank...why else would I have a 2500k, 2700k and 3570k!?


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the quick review!! I'll have to look into it, the gloss finish may bother me a little, but not too bad, I think.


Checkout the Corsair K90 as well.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, ducky shine with custom one piece/starcraft/fps/supson keycaps courtesy of my wonderful gf. lifes wonderful sometimes


I'm planning on getting a Shine II when they come out in August and I thought getting non-translucent keycaps would look bad without the backlighting shining through, but it actually looks quite nice







I think I'll get blank blue WASD and esc keys with blue LEDs


----------



## kamikaze_

Not a fancy room at my place, apparently. It's cozy though.



























My set of ear cans; Beyerdynamic DT 990 32 OHM, $299 headphones I got for $100 off.









Nothing much about my PC has changed in awhile









Closet junk buildup, much more PC stuff in the 600T box but not necessary to take out/way too lazy to do that.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks clean, right? Wait till you see the underside of the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cable management is a problem. Any ideas on how to make all those power cords disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Loom works wonders. I haven't had a chance to do the cable management on my PCs yet, but I used this stuff for my home theater and it was great!
Click to expand...

Definitely need some of that! Thanks for the link!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Definitely need some of that! Thanks for the link!


http://www.amazon.com/25FT-Black-Cable-Management-large/dp/B003XNYBIS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341408220&sr=8-1&keywords=ultra+cable+management

Ultra Cable Management looks better than wireloom. For some reason its on sale on Amazon.com

I have it myself and it works wonders, comes with the tool you need to make it look nice.

10$ for 25 feet of that stuff.


----------



## infernoRS

I moved my htpc and consoles temporarily downstairs to a storage room, it's the coolest place in the whole house







Cleaned it up a bit and tried to place them functionally on the awful old table that I continued a bit. There's even no curtains there







It's otherwise good for now, but when more people try to play with the consoles the small screens make it a bit hard, I won't be carrying the tv there










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rodneytfreeman

Hey. I've been lurking a long time and I would like to share my new home office. We just moved into the house two months ago and I have somewhat decently organized the office so it is at least presentable. I got a lot of ideas from all 2400+ pages of this thread so I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread!



This is the view from the front door. That's my new IKEA Galant corner desk and I LOVE IT!



This is to the left of the door. The cube was my wife's idea and it's pretty awesome for storage that needs easy access! Those two doors are the closet that holds the networking equipment and filing cabinets.



This is inside the closet. As I said, we moved in two months ago and I had to wire the whole house for cable and ethernet. I haven't gotten to the cable management of it all yet, but it's in the closet so it doesn't bother me yet.

The office needs some more decorations, but this is the first time I've had a whole office to myself (had to share with wife previously) so I still have some shopping to do. Anyway that's my humble office. I'm planning on changing out the silver monitor/TV with a 27in. one very soon.

I have some IKEA cable management trays that I haven't installed yet either. That should help out quite a bit.

Edit: I forgot one of my favorite possessions, an autographed jersey from Bob Sanders of the Indianapolis Colts. He was my wife's neighbor and she got the signature herself!


----------



## csm725

Looks great, and welcome to OCN! Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## elzhi

since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables










Spoiler: Before























After:


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


GOOD BYE CABLES!


----------



## Ellis

To be honest the cables are pretty hard to spot in the before photos as well.


----------



## pepejovi

I see no difference. It was perfect then, just as it is now.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks guys! Yeah, I recorded the video last night but I couldn't get it to upload to YouTube for some reason. I'll convert the file type and try it again this afternoon. I get off work at 11:30 AM today (EST), so I'll work on that first thing when I get home and I'll try to post that up ASAP.
> Nice set up you have there, Cost, just 2 quick questions...How do you like the Switch 810 and that Razer keyboard? I'm looking at the Switch to replace my Corsair 500R (right now I have a 360 rad mounted on the back of the case, but I want something that I can mount both my 240 and 360 rads inside the case). Also, I'm looking for a blue backlit keyboard and that Razer looks pretty sweet!


I love both these products. I have a 240 rad in the top and on the bottom inside the switch both in P/P config. As for the keyboard its the BWUS and I can say im pretty lucky because mine came with no defects. I'd recommend both to you


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's an awesome looking set up. I dig it.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Still one of my favourite set-ups on OCN







It'd look even better with a black desk.


----------



## Dominik

Where can i get that desktop wallpaper??? it looks rad!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> I figured I would share since I just cleaned and doubt it will stay that way very long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work on my cable management.


Blues or Blacks?


----------



## dogsofwar909

Not incredible, but pretty good considering I live in a military barracks in Okinawa, Japan.


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> since last time i posted i've bought a Logitech G700 (to replace my "old" G500) and tidied up the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> After:
> [IMG alt="\IMG]"]http://i.imgur.com/Iy7vx.jpg%5B//IMG%5D





Spoiler: Before



Wow, how do you get such great shots? I use a Nikon D3000 and even with a tripod and good lighting, they always turn out bad.


----------



## morbid_bean

Figured that I would post my room pics, as I seem to have some unique things. I apologize in advance about the quality of photos, but I did not think blackberries took such horrid pictures.

EDIT: Removed Photos, No harm was intended, Sorry guys


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Where can i get that desktop wallpaper??? it looks rad!


Not positive, but I think I saw that one before on GoodFon.com


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> Not incredible, but pretty good considering I live in a military barracks in Okinawa, Japan.


Not bad at all. Especially considering you crammed a big screen above your desk









Make sure to pick up some rims while you are out there. So many good deals on legit rims. Not sure how far you are from these guys, but would be worth the trip if you wanted to get your car set up when you get back.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not incredible, but pretty good considering I live in a military barracks in Okinawa, Japan.


That is pretty sweet for a barraks setup!! Nicely done!









Also, thanks for your service, it means a lot to us, even if people don't always say it. I really respect our military personel, I could never do what you all do, and I really respect you for it!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That is pretty sweet for a barraks setup!! Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for your service, it means a lot to us, even if people don't always say it. I really respect our military personel, I could never do what you all do, and I really respect you for it!


all military personnel should get free gtx680s from nvidia. just sayin.


----------



## Drin-King757

Nice work station WunderMutt!


----------



## Nutriment

Workstations with mechanical keyboards are autowin for me, I don't get why you would spend 3k on a computer and still use a rubber dome keyboard, but maybe that's just me !


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That is pretty sweet for a barraks setup!! Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for your service, it means a lot to us, even if people don't always say it. I really respect our military personel, I could never do what you all do, and I really respect you for it!
> 
> 
> 
> all military personnel should get free gtx680s from nvidia. just sayin.
Click to expand...

Agreed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drin-King757*
> 
> Nice work station WunderMutt!


Thanks!! I've definitely put a lot of time and effort into it, so the compliments are much appreciated!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Look at my folding rank...why else would I have a 2500k, 2700k and 3570k!?


I figured you were.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> That's an awesome looking set up. I dig it.


thanks dude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Still one of my favourite set-ups on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd look even better with a black desk.


thanks









Spoiler: oh and you were right about black desk...


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ...Also, thanks for your service, it means a lot to us, even if people don't always say it. I really respect our military personel, I could never do what you all do, and I really respect you for it!


^This...thank you *dogsofwar909*


----------



## dogsofwar909

A 680 or two would be very helpful since I'm looking into building another rig









But, being in the Marine Corps we move quite a lot, so I may have to hold off on that for a year or more.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh and you were right about black desk...


Beautiful







Get out some paint cans


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Your 480sli are/were faster. I would take another 680 but their boosting/throttling, 2gb ram and lack of voltage control will probably keep me from buying another. You might be better off waiting for "big kepler" or the 7## series.

My brother in law is in the Marine Corps...much respect


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominik*
> 
> Where can i get that desktop wallpaper??? it looks rad!


http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/123/a/0/hustle_streets_of_los_angeles_by_florangelilobo-d3fj9nq.jpg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Blues or Blacks?


Blacks. I won them from the OCN giveaway.


----------



## dogsofwar909

Tell him I say Semper Gumbi









Yeah, good choice. I sold my sig rig before I came to Japan. Dealing with a macbook in the meantime, doesn't mean it'll keep me away from Day Z though


----------



## dogsofwar909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Not bad at all. Especially considering you crammed a big screen above your desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to pick up some rims while you are out there. So many good deals on legit rims. Not sure how far you are from these guys, but would be worth the trip if you wanted to get your car set up when you get back.


They're located in mainland, So it'd be a trip for me. BUT, there are ssoooooo many clean R32-33-34's for under 20k here it's like living in a video game. It's tempting to break into my savings and import


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Not bad at all. Especially considering you crammed a big screen above your desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to pick up some rims while you are out there. So many good deals on legit rims. Not sure how far you are from these guys, but would be worth the trip if you wanted to get your car set up when you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> They're located in mainland, So it'd be a trip for me. BUT, there are ssoooooo many clean R32-33-34's for under 20k here it's like living in a video game. It's tempting to break into my savings and import
Click to expand...

That would be AWESOME!! I'd love to just drive one, just once! I was so excited when they brought the GTR to the US but then I saw the price and realized that it will be a long, long time before I can afford an $80k car! Maybe in 10 years I can catch a used one for sale cheap...


----------



## SkoalFineCut

So, the upstairs of my house's A/C has been struggling with the summer heat, and yesterday I found out that my old Lian-Li rebranded Rocketfish case and the stock i5 cooler are not enough to counteract 95F ambient temps.

Ended up having to do this:


Alec Baldwin is not amused.

Any recommendations for a case with enough airflow to deal with 85F+ temps all day?


----------



## pepejovi

The HAF series springs to mind, just fill one with fans and you'll be golden.


----------



## Bradleynight

Could always have a go at something like this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264939/initial-temp-results-window-air-con-chill-box-build


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> They're located in mainland, So it'd be a trip for me. BUT, there are ssoooooo many clean R32-33-34's for under 20k here it's like living in a video game. It's tempting to break into my savings and import


They cost a fortune in Ca: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/3113498276.html $45k for an R32! Seems to be about $30k too much

But I have my eyes on something else







: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3078794524.html


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> They cost a fortune in Ca: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/3113498276.html $45k for an R32! Seems to be about $30k too much
> But I have my eyes on something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3078794524.html


Nothin wrong with low an slow because thats some sexy stance. Your so lucky where you live. It took me a year to find my 08 civic si and its not that special of a car. The car scene just isnt real big here yet i guess


----------



## dogsofwar909

http://okinawa.bookoo.com/item27835732.html?itemId=27835732&src=SEARCH

Even though it's gone, LOOK AT THE PRICE. That's the most expensive one. Oh, and there's a track up the road from our base that puts out some quality drifting day and night. Off limits for Americans, but your imagination can take you away when you hear how many cars are balls to the wall


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> http://okinawa.bookoo.com/item27835732.html?itemId=27835732&src=SEARCH
> Even though it's gone, LOOK AT THE PRICE. That's the most expensive one. Oh, and there's a track up the road from our base that puts out some quality drifting day and night. Off limits for Americans, but your imagination can take you away when you hear how many cars are balls to the wall


Base eh? You Air Force? Navy?


----------



## dogsofwar909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Base eh? You Air Force? Navy?


Marines


----------



## Badwrench

A bit of an update to my setup:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> A bit of an update to my setup:


Is that picture frame a real motherboard or just a picture, i LOVE IT!


----------



## pepejovi

Looks like a real mobo.. one of the rear I/O pop out of the motherboard.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> Any recommendations for a case with enough airflow to deal with 85F+ temps all day?


The kind you can water cool?


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Apple wallpaper blasphemy I say! Ha ha jk nice setup!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> The kind you can water cool?


thermaltake v3 black editions thermally advanced chassis allows excellent airflow.

I'm in Puerto Rico. It gets really humid and really hot and my computer has no issues with that.

Also, you can water cool with it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is that picture frame a real motherboard or just a picture, i LOVE IT!


Yup, its real. http://www.overclock.net/t/1277214/motherboard-art


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Apple wallpaper blasphemy I say! Ha ha jk nice setup!


haha thanks


----------



## 66racer

Heres what Im working with, still getting the pc room setup since I just moved but it will deffinetly be a minimalist appearance. Might throw the wifi printer in the closet but need something for my humidor and other small items, the smaller version of this ikea desk will probably do it.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Heres what Im working with, still getting the pc room setup since I just moved but it will deffinetly be a minimalist appearance. Might throw the wifi printer in the closet but need something for my humidor and other small items, the smaller version of this ikea desk will probably do it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that an ikea lamp? nice setup


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> is that an ikea lamp? nice setup


Thanks, Actually I think I got it at lowes or home depot, cant remember but it was one of those.


----------



## 66racer

I have just started looking through the last few pages and there are some cool setups in here. The one thing that stands out is that I think most of us here on OCN have ADD or something lol. Having or wanting multiple monitors and tv's next to them seems to fall inline with that lol. Im no doc though haha


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have just started looking through the last few pages and there are some cool setups in here. The one thing that stands out is that I think most of us here on OCN have ADD or something lol. Having or wanting multiple monitors and tv's next to them seems to fall inline with that lol. Im no doc though haha


im not gonna lie....Originally i never thought having an extra monitor or tv plugged in would be useful...but let me tell you...ITs fantastic.....also it makes you feel all futuristic and cool having a couple displays. Think about it this way....IF i want to sit back and play a game of BF3 or LoL while watching porn on one tv and Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom on the other...I can...


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> So, the upstairs of my house's A/C has been struggling with the summer heat, and yesterday I found out that my old Lian-Li rebranded Rocketfish case and the stock i5 cooler are not enough to counteract 95F ambient temps.
> Ended up having to do this:
> 
> 
> How did you hook up your snes to your monitor? Do you have a monitor with tv tuner? Or is that a lcd tv?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> I have just started looking through the last few pages and there are some cool setups in here. The one thing that stands out is that I think most of us here on OCN have ADD or something lol. Having or wanting multiple monitors and tv's next to them seems to fall inline with that lol. Im no doc though haha biggrin.gif


1 screen is just not enough, lol. I have 4 screens and a tv hooked to my rig, would be 5 screens if the desk was big enough.


----------



## OverClocker55

Moved my pc and got a new monitor so new pics in like 4 months so OCN doesn't get butthurt


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> im not gonna lie....Originally i never thought having an extra monitor or tv plugged in would be useful...but let me tell you...ITs fantastic.....also it makes you feel all futuristic and cool having a couple displays. Think about it this way....IF i want to sit back and play a game of BF3 or LoL while watching porn on one tv and Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom on the other...I can...


Lol, well said

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started looking through the last few pages and there are some cool setups in here. The one thing that stands out is that I think most of us here on OCN have ADD or something lol. Having or wanting multiple monitors and tv's next to them seems to fall inline with that lol. Im no doc though haha biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 1 screen is just not enough, lol. I have 4 screens and a tv hooked to my rig, would be 5 screens if the desk was big enough.
Click to expand...

Yeah I hear ya. I have my old 23" 1080p Im planning on getting moved to my desk soon, I just hope its not a pain since my asus is a 120hz and the old one is 60hz. Im ok with both at 60hz for normal use until I fire up bf3 or something. Even normal racing games seem more smooth but bf3 sure feels nicer on 120hz.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> I just hope its not a pain since my asus is a 120hz and the old one is 60hz.


It wont be a pain, in the nvidia control panel you can adjust the resolution and refresh rate on screens independent of each other. You also have a z68 board like I do and can run a extra screen or two off your mobo.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Heres an update of my setup in the new house. Just got a new pretty good paying job, once money start flowing from it i'm going to add a second monitor and mount a 32-37" tv in the corner by my desk on a full motion mount. Should be awesome. And pictures were taking with my Bionic and i cant take pictures worth a crap to begin with lol.


----------



## FishCommander

upgraded to a new desk / watercooling







Thought I'd post since I pa"troll" this thread often.







Also the pictures are junk sorry, don't own a proper camera

Want to give props to: mironccr345, Fan o' water and stubass for helping me out with the watercooling parts / inspiration


----------



## Boinz

Nice wallpaper, wheres it from?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> upgraded to a new desk / watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post since I pa"troll" this thread often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the pictures are junk sorry, don't own a proper camera
> 
> Want to give props to: mironccr345, Fan o' water and stubass for helping me out with the watercooling parts / inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


That setup looks so clean and awesome!!! Can you take a pick of your wire management? I have that same desk and want to see how you made it so clean! Thanks!!


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> A 680 or two would be very helpful since I'm looking into building another rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, being in the Marine Corps we move quite a lot, so I may have to hold off on that for a year or more.


This is why I'm thinking of getting a laptop. I can either A. have my desktop (sig rig) shipped to me from home or I can get a new laptop with a 7970m which is almost equivalent to the 6970 in my desktop. From what I was told I'll be on camp lejeune for my entire first enlistment. but I'm not too sure of that. What do you think?


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Nice wallpaper, wheres it from?


Just stumbled upon it on Google to be honest, just searched for "Windows Wallpaper"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That setup looks so clean and awesome!!! Can you take a pick of your wire management? I have that same desk and want to see how you made it so clean! Thanks!!


Yeah no problem I'll try to get around to it before I go to bed, so check-in in a few hours


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That setup looks so clean and awesome!!! Can you take a pick of your wire management? I have that same desk and want to see how you made it so clean! Thanks!!


Yeah no problem I'll try to get around to it before I go to bed, so check-in in a few hours







[/quote]

Thanks, sir, I'm headed to bed, but I'll see it tomorrow. I'm pretty eager, I can't figure out what to dow with all these cables, it's a crazy mess.


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> A bit of an update to my setup:


I like the "Ctrl" "Alt" "Del" posters above the window!


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks, sir, I'm headed to bed, but I'll see it tomorrow. I'm pretty eager, I can't figure out what to dow with all these cables, it's a crazy mess.


here's a picture. My organization skills / tidiness are an illusion though







I'm willing to share my dirty secret to a fellow OCN memeber though







Ikea sells cable management baskets that go under your desk so you can lump all your cables together underneath. It also helps if you have a dog or a cat that likes to chew on wires (dog myself).



here's kind of a money shot of my case (because im pretentious like that







) but I'd still like to figure out a way to wrap those cables (behind the case) up a bit more tidy.... maybe some flexible tubing?


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> A bit of an update to my setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've always like that case, reminds me of GLaDOS from Portal 2







did you paint the desk legs?


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001*
> 
> This is why I'm thinking of getting a laptop. I can either A. have my desktop (sig rig) shipped to me from home or I can get a new laptop with a 7970m which is almost equivalent to the 6970 in my desktop. From what I was told I'll be on camp lejeune for my entire first enlistment. but I'm not too sure of that. What do you think?


Get the laptop brosef. whether your deployed or living in a barracks with roommates a laptop is more portable / will be easier to accomodate your living conditions. Just my opinion as a Vet. If your an E-6 or married or living off post / not deployed to the sandbox then get your desktop. Also you should be making decent money... enough to afford the new laptop, so why not you only live once.

OT
I prefer a desktop, just thinking about your living situation and moving a lot


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks, sir, I'm headed to bed, but I'll see it tomorrow. I'm pretty eager, I can't figure out what to dow with all these cables, it's a crazy mess.
> 
> 
> 
> here's a picture. My organization skills / tidiness are an illusion though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to share my dirty secret to a fellow OCN memeber though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea sells cable management baskets that go under your desk so you can lump all your cables together underneath. It also helps if you have a dog or a cat that likes to chew on wires (dog myself).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's kind of a money shot of my case (because im pretentious like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I'd still like to figure out a way to wrap those cables (behind the case) up a bit more tidy.... maybe some flexible tubing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
Click to expand...

That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!

As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!



Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> I like the "Ctrl" "Alt" "Del" posters above the window!


Thanks, the wife made them for me for my Birthday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> I've always like that case, reminds me of GLaDOS from Portal 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you paint the desk legs?


Yeah, it does. Funny how the 600T and my 27" monitor make it look like my desk is so tiny. Actually a 48" desk. Oh, and the legs came red - Ikea









Vika Amon. They come in tons of color combinations.

Jealous of your cleanliness. Wish I had the room to do a corner setup.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope its not a pain since my asus is a 120hz and the old one is 60hz.
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be a pain, in the nvidia control panel you can adjust the resolution and refresh rate on screens independent of each other. You also have a z68 board like I do and can run a extra screen or two off your mobo.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I didn't think about using the cpu graphics, gonna try that out, that or set up the nvidia profile but like the idea of using the mobo more since its just for extra desktop space. I'm assuming it is less taxing when gaming too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*
> 
> Heres an update of my setup in the new house. Just got a new pretty good paying job, once money start flowing from it i'm going to add a second monitor and mount a 32-37" tv in the corner by my desk on a full motion mount. Should be awesome. And pictures were taking with my Bionic and i cant take pictures worth a crap to begin with lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> upgraded to a new desk / watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post since I pa"troll" this thread often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the pictures are junk sorry, don't own a proper camera
> Want to give props to: mironccr345, Fan o' water and stubass for helping me out with the watercooling parts / inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup. I'm a fan of simplicity. Also like the L shape too


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!
> As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!
> 
> Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I think if you shortened the length of the tubing to only the minimum amount of tube necessary, you could get that clean look you want







Just remember do it in small increments, once you cut you can't uncut


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice setup. I'm a fan of simplicity. Also like the L shape too


Thanks


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!
> As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!
> 
> Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you shortened the length of the tubing to only the minimum amount of tube necessary, you could get that clean look you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember do it in small increments, once you cut you can't uncut
Click to expand...

Yeah, I didn't have a whole lot of time (or the right connectors) when I put this build together, so I'm saving up funds for some 45 and 90 connectors, once I have those I should be able to redo the loop and make it look cleaner. With this I really had to worry about kinking the tubing in spots, so I ran it long to have big loops instead of kinks. The right connects would help limit that and allow me to shorten the tubing to get a cleaner look.


----------



## FishCommander

I made do with only three 45 degree angle adapters. I can understand why you did it that way though, should post pics when you've got everything the way you want


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> I made do with only three 45 degree angle adapters. I can understand why you did it that way though, should post pics when you've got everything the way you want


Oh trust me, I will, I'll be excited!! I'm also saving for a new case (Switch 810) because I want to be able to see all the lovliness inside my case and have both radiators inside, right now I have a 360 mounted on the back of the case. Anyway, it will probably be a few months, but once it is all the way I want it, I'll have new pics up here!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Oh boy the case buying urge. I hate that bug. I have the 650d, but i also really want a switch 810. It will be the case of my next build, but i also just want it now lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Oh boy the case buying urge. I hate that bug. I have the 650d, but i also really want a switch 810. It will be the case of my next build, but i also just want it now lol.


Yeah, my problem is that I built this build (my 2700k rig) as my first WC build. At first, with just a 240 rad, it was fine, but then when I started expanding the 500R got small quick! Then I built a 3570k bulid on a budget in a crappy case I had laying around and I can't OC it because I can't cool it properly (with the stock headsink at stock settings, it is running at 75C). So my plan is to save up, buy the 810, move my 2700k to the 810, move the 3570k to the 500R, OC the crap out of the 3570 and have 3 huge PPD machines (2500k, 2700k and 3570k)!

Also, I just ordered a WCed GTX470 off elchucko (I think he still has one left if anyone wants it!) which will go in the 2700k build, so I'm running out of room in the 500R case really quick!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Yes. If you are going to do watercooling. Just go ahead and go big and get what you want. Because if you start with the small stuff you will just end up spending more money. So whenever you plan to do this. Do you rush yourself so you can get your folding back online?


----------



## OverClocker55

Boom


----------



## Evenger14

Might pick me up these items next month:

25ft Ultra Cable Management

Cable Rack


6ft. DVI cord

To help my horrid cable management.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!
> As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.


one of the most awkward loops i've seen so far.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Yes. If you are going to do watercooling. Just go ahead and go big and get what you want. Because if you start with the small stuff you will just end up spending more money. So whenever you plan to do this. Do you rush yourself so you can get your folding back online?


Yeah, I only had about 3 hours to drain the old loop, mount the hardware, redo the new loop and leaktest (never a good idea, BTW). I had to get this rig back together because I am subbing the GTX460 in it for Vidia-King while he's on vacation (in the TC). Once he gets back I'll have more time to redo it and make it look cleaner. I was really just trying to slap it together and leave enough slack in the tubing that I could recut it to fit when I get my other fittings and time to work on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!
> As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> one of the most awkward loops i've seen so far.
Click to expand...

Trust me, I know, I hate it, but it is working for now, so I'm not arguing. I'll get around to redoing it when I have more time and money for new fittings.


----------



## skiggs

Here it goes... what do you guys think? I just need to put some posters, pictures, etc. on the walls.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiggs*
> 
> Here it goes... what do you guys think? I just need to put some posters, pictures, etc. on the walls.


Pretty good. Clean, organized. Nice TV up above.

Enjoy your room.


----------



## morbid_bean

Nobody comented on my pictures









Minecraft Quality FTW


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody comented on my pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minecraft Quality FTW


they get blind to see your pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> they get blind to see your pics!!!!!!!!










I had no idea I was causing such harm... I will remove them, please dont report me


----------



## SPMOkc73

Here is my gaming hole, fuzzy cell phone pic. Use my TV for data while racing.


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was causing such harm... I will remove them, please dont report me


Never saw anything wrong with the pics. Don't even remember what they looked like lol. What harm were you causing?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> 
> Here is my gaming hole, fuzzy cell phone pic. Use my TV for data while racing.


Looks great. But doesn't the wheel get in the way when not playing? Or u use the TV as the main monitor?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Looks great. But doesn't the wheel get in the way when not playing? Or u use the TV as the main monitor?


Wheel is removable, unplug couple wires and sits behind the monitors perfectly.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skiggs*
> 
> Here it goes... what do you guys think? I just need to put some posters, pictures, etc. on the walls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> 
> Here is my gaming hole, fuzzy cell phone pic. Use my TV for data while racing.


I now know where Im putting my 32" tv MMMMuah-ha-ha-ha

**Although I think both of you might have slightly bigger tv's?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I now know where Im putting my 32" tv MMMMuah-ha-ha-ha
> **Although I think both of you might have slightly bigger tv's?


23" monitors and 42" tv


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my gaming hole, fuzzy cell phone pic. Use my TV for data while racing.


That setup is AWESOME! I love the TV over the monitors! If I had a space for it, I would so want to do that!!


----------



## Paradigm84

You shouldn't have a TV above the monitors, it'll distract you from the road.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You shouldn't have a TV above the monitors, it'll distract you from the road.


I've heard that having a TV above your screens is so distracting that it is equal to driving with a blood alcohol level of 1.4.


----------



## Paradigm84

Depends if anything good is on, if it's daytime quality TV then I'd drive even better than without a TV.


----------



## skiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I now know where Im putting my 32" tv MMMMuah-ha-ha-ha
> **Although I think both of you might have slightly bigger tv's?


Mine's a 40" LED.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That setup is AWESOME! I love the TV over the monitors! If I had a space for it, I would so want to do that!!


It makes some of those tough decisions in life easier for me like "Watch football or play TF2?"...now I can do both







.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Okay so here is my room. The one on the left has one hd5870 2gb atm. The other two are on the table there. They were in desperate need of maintenance. The one on the right is all show, just an overclocked q9500. The other has a 990x @ 4.6GHz. There is a third, but it is out for maintenance as well. Lan party pretty often here. Between three rigs and dual band wireless for two laptops, it's a full party in WoW. It beats the crap out of chat and vent. And I know my desk is pathetic, but I went completely broke building all this over the years


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

ummm amazing?...no no thats not right...uhhhh EPIC! YEAH!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> Okay so here is my room. The one on the left has one hd5870 2gb atm. The other two are on the table there. They were in desperate need of maintenance. The one on the right is all show, just an overclocked q9500. The other has a 990x @ 4.6GHz. There is a third, but it is out for maintenance as well. Lan party pretty often here. Between three rigs and dual band wireless for two laptops, it's a full party in WoW. It beats the crap out of chat and vent. And I know my desk is pathetic, but I went completely broke building all this over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice you get to share it with the buddies with lan parties


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Thanks, me and my wife pretty much play wow, whenever we can. Not many chances with all of our kids running around.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I love breaking bad









Just bought a pair of dt880 600ohm today, another Rat Pack poster and a Marilyn Monroe poster







Also looking into getting another monitor to replace the old one. Probably the same one as the middle monitor.
I know i posted before, but i only posted one picture


----------



## Brulf

Gotta get some posters or something for the walls, since moving from the last setup the room is a little plain... though i do have my blue tongue with me


----------



## ironsurvivor

Rest of the room. The basement is mine basically lol.


----------



## koxoxok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That's what I thought you might be using. I've picked a couple of those up, but I've been too lazy to put them on the desk and arrange my wiring, maybe I'll have to do that sometime soon!
> As for the shot of your case, I love the tubing work, it looks very slick, much better than mine!
> 
> Kind of looks like a blue nightmare at the moment, I need to get some proper fittings so I can shorten up the tubing runs, but for now I'm broke so that's going to have to wait.


So many tubing.







looks awesome


----------



## Fishinfan

Love the old school Hi-Fi equipment.


----------



## Evenger14

You guys have such awesome setups, I'm definitely jelly!


----------



## mbnewguy

I think this is my first post on here, but I was waiting until I finished renovating my new room. Ask if you want to know anything!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love breaking bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a pair of dt880 600ohm today, another Rat Pack poster and a Marilyn Monroe poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking into getting another monitor to replace the old one. Probably the same one as the middle monitor.
> I know i posted before, but i only posted one picture
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the room. The basement is mine basically lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Iron, that is an AWESOME setup you have there!! Love the whole room!! You'll have to post a pic of the Marilyn poster once you get it hung (I think she's the second most beautiful woman to have ever graced the earth, close behind Audrey Hepburn, too bad I wasn't born sooner







).


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbnewguy*
> 
> I think this is my first post on here, but I was waiting until I finished renovating my new room. Ask if you want to know anything!!


That's some pretty cosy lighting you've got going there


----------



## john1016

mbnewguy is that counter/desk built right in to the wall? looks great


----------



## mbnewguy

Yeah it came out way better then I ever expected, I think I'll post some more lighted pictures later tonight.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> That's some pretty cosy lighting you've got going there


I've always wanted to do the same except on the floor. Now I want this even more.


----------



## Alatar

New drawer:





Also got a new monitor and a mobo loop:


----------



## NonOtherThenI

I envy you guys. Pretty much every post between mine and this one. @ Iron, Love the old tuner and table. I had the pleasure of working on some VERY old kenwood equipment in the same style as those you've got. My God did they overbuild amps back then! No comparing with the quality of today's components. @ Brulf. Love that clean look. As I mentioned in my post, I went broke building my rigs and setting them up lol. I finished school and now my funding is gone, Pell grant pretty much built all that. Left no room for furniture. Plus my house is 150 years old. It used to be a civil war hospital,. There's even a few artifacts here. You know what here are some pics...







So yeah, new furniture here would be akin to polishing a, well you know... We have NO modern amenities here. No heat no air, nada. I cut wood and split it, no truck just a wheel-barrel. That last pic is pretty much my nerd badge.

Those ships btw are approaching 20 years of age. I found them in storage looking ruined. So I restored them. They have been cleaned up and completely re-wired. Also had to replace leds. So they're not worth any money, but I like them


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> We have NO modern amenities here


*looks at signature*


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> no air


That's just downright dangerous.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

@ Ellis None other than the rigs I mean, cuz I went broke building them while letting almost everything else go. Seriously, no air-conditioning, no heat other than wood, there is no insulation in this house. You can see sunlight through the walls in the back. We grow most of our vegetables. Raise our own eggs. Dude these machines are completely out of place out here. I literally live on a nature reserve in a homestead. LOL, so not your conventional nerd huh? But, seriously guys, I am POOR. Until my kids get much older I'm pinned down and cannot do ANY new builds. But, one day (Shakes his fist at the heavens) I WILL rise again.

Ps. I used to run a company called iid-Systems, but kid number four (despite birth control) Sorta shut me down for now.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> no air
> 
> 
> 
> That's just downright dangerous.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Thus the need for such ridiculous cooling measures. I had air, but alas a piece of the chimney broke of and fell on it. Back then I could at least partition off my room and it would saty around 75, but meh. As long as my machines are okay, I'll survive!


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just noticed you're in Georgia, where I bet you need air-conditioning during the summer months.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

This is true, but Holy Mother of God, tell me about your cooling setup! I had no idea the k series had so much headroom! Nice clock dude!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> This is true, but Holy Mother of God, tell me about your cooling setup! I had no idea the k series had so much headroom! Nice clock dude!


Cheers. It's not so much my cooling but I was just lucky I got a great stepping chip.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

I know this is off topic, but I wanna know more about folding. Even a suggestion on what thread to start with for a beginner would be nice. From what little I understand I should be able to crunch some serious numbers with this monster.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> This is true, but Holy Mother of God, tell me about your cooling setup! I had no idea the k series had so much headroom! Nice clock dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. It's not so much my cooling but I was just lucky I got a great stepping chip.
Click to expand...

No joke you got a great chip! My 2500k is running at 4.78GHz @ 1.43v, so your chip must be AWESOME!

I need to get mine into a new MB, my current MB for it was a cheap Gigabyte board (UD3), and it won't hold a voltage over 1.43v, as soon as the processor goes under load, it VDroops down to 1.43 no matter what I set it at. I'm hoping to get it put in a new MB and see what this chip can do! I have good cooling (and will probably WC it at some point), but even at 4.78GHz @ 1.43v it never goes over 55C.

And to NonOther, I feel for you sir, living with no AC this summer must be rough (if its anything down there like it is up here in Cincy, we've hit 104F a few days already)!!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I know this is off topic, but I wanna know more about folding. Even a suggestion on what thread to start with for a beginner would be nice. From what little I understand I should be able to crunch some serious numbers with this monster.


Check out this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1278743/team-competition-is-expanding-division-iii


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I wanna know more about folding. Even a suggestion on what thread to start with for a beginner would be nice. From what little I understand I should be able to crunch some serious numbers with this monster.


I would also recommend checking out the Folding FAQ. There is a lot of good info in there, some of it is outdated, but it does have a lot of good info there.

If you have any questions about anything, please feel free to either start a thread in the [email protected] Section of the site, or if you'd like, you can feel free to PM me, I've been doing this for a while, both in Windows (XP, Vista & 7) and in Linux (Ubuntu), so I have a good bit of knowledge. Also, I'm the Team Captain for the folding team Full Auto. If I don't know something, I will at least be able to point you toward a thread or someone here that does know (we have a great knowledge base here on OCN to pull from).

I'm always excited to see new folders and I'm more than willing to help out (hey we all have to start somewhere), anytime I can get someone new involved, I love it, its a great feeling and going toward a great cause.

Anyway, let me know if you have any questions or need any help getting started!


----------



## NonOtherThenI

I agree, I thought it was mainly for bragging rights before, having no prior knowledge before today. I'm already folding right now with smp on both 990x and one of my hd5870s. I'm happy to do it. It's a great cause and I really did want to utilize this machine for something meaningful. I also found out right away that my machine is a folding beast, it's tearing through this stuff. Thanks for the info and the pointers. I'll check out the faq and multi GPU guide. Then it's time to add my other two hd5870s and get her really going.

On a nifty side note, this monster is running a ps2 emulator at max settings with a playable frame rate, WHILE FOLDING!

And I promise to stay on topic from here on out... (sorry admins)


----------



## ironsurvivor

Got my Beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm version. I am in love


----------



## FishCommander

@Alatar

I like your tile floor







the desk is cool too i guess


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbnewguy*
> 
> I think this is my first post on here, but I was waiting until I finished renovating my new room. Ask if you want to know anything!!


Your RAM is not configured optimally. Ideally you should have one stick in every other slot. That would leave you with one extra, which depending on the size of the individual sticks, might not be a great loss.


----------



## Fishinfan

No amenities? At least you have electricity,and internet. Since you live in a 150 year old hospital,have you heard any weird/unexplained noises in your house?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So here's my room:


----------



## mbnewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Your RAM is not configured optimally. Ideally you should have one stick in every other slot. That would leave you with one extra, which depending on the size of the individual sticks, might not be a great loss.


All the slots are filled now


----------



## GTR Mclaren

new chair !


----------



## ironsurvivor

Wow nice looking chair. What is it?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new chair !


That must make you sweat quite a bit when it gets a little warm...


----------



## Bombastic

Little changes in my workplace

























































All we can see here http://bomb16.blogspot.com/
Thanks ^^


----------



## netdevil

Awesome set up







May I know what chair that is?


----------



## Bombastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Awesome set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I know what chair that is?


Hi, its IKEA MARKUS
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/


----------



## sollaris

I've been watching this thread for a while and i figure i have to show u guys my room


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sollaris*
> 
> I've been watching this thread for a while and i figure i have to show u guys my room





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Nice and simple, I like it


----------



## 66racer

Nice layout sollaris


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> No amenities? At least you have electricity,and internet. Since you live in a 150 year old hospital,have you heard any weird/unexplained noises in your house?


Well, true, but how would you like to live in a place with temps exceeding 100 everyday of the summer for over a month with no AC? Or other stuff like carpet, or walls you can't see through, or things like floors that aren't falling in, and... I have a well in my kitchen.
Oh and Ps, having to cut your own heat, with all hand tools, save for the saw.

No I have no amenities in this house OTHER than the ones I built, retrofitted, ka-jigga rigged and so forth.

And yes we have heard some super wierd things here. Mainly during the winter one year. At night it sounded like boots clomping around. I don't believe in ghosts and whatnot, but I KNOW that noises came from my living room every night. Noises that sound like a soldiers footfalls...

Yep.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> Well, true, but how would you like to live in a place with temps exceeding 100 everyday of the summer for over a month with no AC? Or other stuff like carpet, or walls you can't see through, or things like floors that aren't falling in, and... I have a well in my kitchen.
> Oh and Ps, having to cut your own heat, with all hand tools, save for the saw.
> No I have no amenities in this house OTHER than the ones I built, retrofitted, ka-jigga rigged and so forth.
> And yes we have heard some super wierd things here. Mainly during the winter one year. At night it sounded like boots clomping around. I don't believe in ghosts and whatnot, but I KNOW that noises came from my living room every night. Noises that sound like a soldiers footfalls...
> Yep.


I would have been packing my things the first night I heard footsteps, lol


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new chair !


That doesn't quite look like the one on ikeas website,it looks better.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> Well, true, but how would you like to live in a place with temps exceeding 100 everyday of the summer for over a month with no AC? Or other stuff like carpet, or walls you can't see through, or things like floors that aren't falling in, and... I have a well in my kitchen.
> Oh and Ps, having to cut your own heat, with all hand tools, save for the saw.
> No I have no amenities in this house OTHER than the ones I built, retrofitted, ka-jigga rigged and so forth.
> And yes we have heard some super wierd things here. Mainly during the winter one year. At night it sounded like boots clomping around. I don't believe in ghosts and whatnot, but I KNOW that noises came from my living room every night. Noises that sound like a soldiers footfalls...
> Yep.


I would put up with all that I had noone living up above me.I have a family of 3 with a young kid living above me and it sounds like a whole platoon is up there sometimes. But,I am sure that your house is quiet,your family is close, and your in good health.That's what counts.


----------



## rlangley643

Been keeping an eye on this one for a while so thought I'd share mine, eventually


----------



## wickys

I'm so jelly of all your clean and slick setups.
Meanwhile in broke student land



From left to right

-Green bowl
-Far cry 2 and Bfbc2 retail
-A plate on a plate
-Empty packets of crisps / chips
-Vitamin drink
-Old speaker with phone on it
-5 eurocents on a mousepad
-Steelseries Mousepad
-Steelseries Mouse
-Steelseries Shift
-LG monitor
-Dead mosquito
-Second old speaker
-Packet of capri sun and energy drink.
-Ancient usb stick of 125 mb
-World of Warcraft BC


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickys*
> 
> I'm so jelly of all your clean and slick setups.
> Meanwhile in broke student land
> 
> From left to right
> -Green bowl
> -Far cry 2 and Bfbc2 retail
> -A plate on a plate
> -Empty packets of crisps / chips
> -Vitamin drink
> -Old speaker with phone on it
> -5 eurocents on a mousepad
> -Steelseries Mousepad
> -Steelseries Mouse
> -Steelseries Shift
> -LG monitor
> -Dead mosquito
> -Second old speaker
> -Packet of capri sun and energy drink.
> -Ancient usb stick of 125 mb
> -World of Warcraft BC


just dispose of unnecessary trash/things on the table and it'll look clean too. porps for the steelseries gear


----------



## konoii

My Windows rig, Linux rig, file server, and minecraft server


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3IENW.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows rig, Linux rig, file server, and minecraft server


Are those Cooler master elite 430's down on the right?


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Are those Cooler master elite 430's down on the right?


Yup. They are great small ATX cases.


----------



## witho




----------



## SenorRed

Got tired of the 3 monitor setup, just went with a single 27 inch instead.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Costfree

Looking great guys!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlangley643*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been keeping an eye on this one for a while so thought I'd share mine, eventually


Very nice setup. What kind of stand is that for the monitors?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Got tired of the 3 monitor setup, just went with a single 27 inch instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Awesome, nice build


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rlangley643*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been keeping an eye on this one for a while so thought I'd share mine, eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup. What kind of stand is that for the monitors?
Click to expand...

It looks like the XFX Triple Display Monitor Stand (FXTRISTANDX). Personally, I saved a couple hundred bucks and went with the Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm, not as many options, but about 1/4th the price.

What I want to know is where did he get that background pic!? I love it!


----------



## PCModderMike

Ah yes it does look like the XFX model...wow that's pricey


----------



## GTX670

For Full Image Gallery Click Here : http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/693402/user_id/292784

Specifications :

Zalman Z11 Plus • Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 2.0 1000 watts 80+ • MSI Z77A-GD65 • i5-3570K • 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600MHz XMP • Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B 2100 • MSI GTX670 OC ref • ASUS VE248H • Logitech Z623 THX 2.1 • MW3 G105 • MW3 G9X • x360 usb • lx-3000 •


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Full Image Gallery Click Here : http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/693402/user_id/292784
> 
> Specifications :
> 
> Zalman Z11 Plus • Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 2.0 1000 watts 80+ • MSI Z77A-GD65 • i5-3570K • 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600MHz XMP • Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B 2100 • MSI GTX670 OC ref • ASUS VE248H • Logitech Z623 THX 2.1 • MW3 G105 • MW3 G9X • x360 usb • lx-3000 •


Looks awesome, I like it!! You should fill out your RigBuilder (it is under "My Profile" at the top of any page in OCN), that way you don't have to tell people what you have set up, they will see it in your sig (like you seen mine below!).


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> Specifications :
> Zalman Z11 Plus • Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 2.0 1000 watts 80+ • MSI Z77A-GD65 • i5-3570K • 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600MHz XMP • Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B 2100 • MSI GTX670 OC ref • ASUS VE248H • Logitech Z623 THX 2.1 • MW3 G105 • MW3 G9X • x360 usb • lx-3000 •


Wooosh! That's a lot of power for a rig like that! Great setup though!


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Looks awesome, I like it!! You should fill out your RigBuilder (it is under "My Profile" at the top of any page in OCN), that way you don't have to tell people what you have set up, they will see it in your sig (like you seen mine below!).


Okay thank you for the precious information
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Wooosh! That's a lot of power for a rig like that! Great setup though!


Yes but 1000WATTS wasn't my goal, it's just that this PSU has 83 amps on 12V1 and it's great for components


----------



## rlangley643

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> It looks like the XFX Triple Display Monitor Stand (FXTRISTANDX). Personally, I saved a couple hundred bucks and went with the Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm, not as many options, but about 1/4th the price.
> What I want to know is where did he get that background pic!? I love it!


Stand is from Novatech
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/monitors/monitoraccessories/nov-mstri2.html

now as for the background..... not a clue







, had it for ages and only recently put it on!


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> It looks like the XFX Triple Display Monitor Stand (FXTRISTANDX). Personally, I saved a couple hundred bucks and went with the Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm, not as many options, but about 1/4th the price.
> What I want to know is where did he get that background pic!? I love it!


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/alisoncarrollnewlaracro.jpg/

Google eyefinity wallpapers.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> It looks like the XFX Triple Display Monitor Stand (FXTRISTANDX). Personally, I saved a couple hundred bucks and went with the Triple Monitor Stand Free Standing Curved Arm, not as many options, but about 1/4th the price.
> What I want to know is where did he get that background pic!? I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/alisoncarrollnewlaracro.jpg/
> 
> Google eyefinity wallpapers.
Click to expand...

I can't look at it at work (imageshack is blocked), but I'll check it out when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## ironsurvivor

I can look at it work







haha


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I would put up with all that I had noone living up above me.I have a family of 3 with a young kid living above me and it sounds like a whole platoon is up there sometimes. But,I am sure that your house is quiet,your family is close, and your in good health.That's what counts.


Very true









This sort of living is good for you anyway. Cutting all that firewood, keeps my health what it is anyway. Great looking setups BTW. One day I will be able to setup a clean looking computer room. Depending on a few things we may be getting modern house in a few years.

Carpet, insulation, modern electrical system.... *makes the hungry homer sound*

No holes in the walls. I can't wait


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I can look at it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


----------



## ironsurvivor

Hehehehehe. I havent found any websites that are blocked oddly.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I'm just glad I still have OCN and the TC Stats page, that's really all I look at at work anyway.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Add head-fi to that list and thats what i do. Lol


----------



## Asininity

I'm at work too







. I'm my work's computers babysitter. I change their diapers, pamper them, and occasionally beat them viciously and scream at them for not working properly.

At University I just tether. Otherwise you have to jump through too many hoops, then they stalk all your internet use.


----------



## ironsurvivor

^ Hahahahaha. Beat them viciously


----------



## GermanyChris

My work apartment via iPhone and beer.


----------



## kremtok

So I'm moving in a week, and when we get the new house in a month or so I'm going to have a den / guest room. I plan to custom build a desk with an elevated platform for three monitors, under which I want to put my receiver and XBox 360. Does anypony have a similar setup? Perhaps some images for inspiration?

Thanks!


----------



## ironsurvivor

GermanyChris. Nice setup, looks cozy.

Kremtok. You should post pics when you get everything together. I have seen some similar desks such as the one you are describing in this very thread i believe or in the "Post a pic of your setup







" thread.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Here is a update of my desk, added a KBT Race keyboard and my new Crossover 27Q

Before:









After:


----------



## Snyderman34

A quick update. Still no walls, but whatever:

No wires or towers under my feet! Also got my TV mounted (inside part of that wall isn't being dry walled. Possibly shelving there).




























Got my Blu Ray drive in. Of course, the duck is still creepin on OCN:









And of course I gotta show off puppy dog (aka, Baxter)


----------



## ironsurvivor

^WOW 690. Thats awesome. Haha guy before.
Snyderman: Nice setup i love that desk. Also nice dog lol.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> ^WOW 690. Thats awesome. Haha guy before.
> Snyderman: Nice setup i love that desk. Also nice dog lol.


ya i love my 690


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love breaking bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a pair of dt880 600ohm today, another Rat Pack poster and a Marilyn Monroe poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking into getting another monitor to replace the old one. Probably the same one as the middle monitor.
> I know i posted before, but i only posted one picture


first off let me say how amazing your setup and room looks..im totally jealous...









second off..im looking to pain my living room (which is going to be my gaming/home theater) and i love the color of your walls and carpet...mind telling me what you got there?


----------



## randomnerd865

Before:

After:

Got the second screen off my desk.. It was just crowding everything, and Moved the case to my nightstand (perfect fit)

I made a much needed work station for building and repair jobs just storage drawers and a twenty dollar walmart desk. Also got my prodigy rig set up there for the time being thanks to that cheap desk my main desk is so much cleaner.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Awesome little bitfenix prodigy!


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Awesome little bitfenix prodigy!


Thanks, It's such an amazing little case, especially since recently ive been into smaller silent computers like the TJ08-e and the prodigy so far they are my favorite, but the ft03 mini looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## Axxess+

New house, new room! My currentl setup is pretty much what I've always dreamt of, really. I gotta update my rig(it's been a long while since the last time I browsed OCN ;-; ) and perhaps my monitor too(19inch is getting small).


----------



## The_ocho

My temporary set up in the hotel room Ill be living in for the next few months while I'm in Florida for work.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> My temporary set up in the hotel room Ill be living in for the next few months while I'm in Florida for work.


Is that sitting on a cooler?


----------



## The_ocho

If you could call it that haha. It's a cooler I found at my friends house. It is some off brand POS that doesn't even work. I just use it do it's not sitting on the table or bed or whatever to help air flow.


----------



## johnnybh

Crappy cell phone pics








close up


----------



## ironsurvivor

Got new posters.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So just submitted my tax return. Looks like I'll be adding a PS3 to my room







pics will be uploaded after I've received it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Got new posters.


Very nice, sir!! Love the Monroe and Rat Pack Posters!!!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So just submitted my tax return. Looks like I'll be adding a PS3 to my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics will be uploaded after I've received it.


NO DONT DO IT! YOULL KILL US ALL! lol


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> NO DONT DO IT! YOULL KILL US ALL! lol


Don't hate on the console!


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Got new posters.


Vintage stereo equipment. Very nice. My friends dad had those speakers with the wood latice grills back in the 80s. Cant remember what brand those are.

Es


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Vintage stereo equipment. Very nice. My friends dad had those speakers with the wood latice grills back in the 80s. Cant remember what brand those are.


Thanks they are Pioneer. They are really dying and id like to get some new ones. I thought you might want to take a look at this.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I had a PS3........ and sold it recently for 200 bucks. I was happy lol.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Got new posters.


You sir, need a frank sinatra poster.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Thanks they are Pioneer. They are really dying and id like to get some new ones. I thought you might want to take a look at this.
> 1000


I love those old receivers, they never die. Thats back when things were made to last, only downfall was that they weigh 4x more than you would think.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Well that rat pack poster has sinatra in it. There's a godfather and scarface poster on the wall parallel to that one. There's also another rat pack poster. Ya no kidding that amp weighs 80 pounds. It's a beast. And from what I've read that one is actually pretty rare and goes for a nice chunk of change, but I won't sell it.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Well that rat pack poster has sinatra in it. There's a godfather and scarface poster on the wall parallel to that one. There's also another rat pack poster. Ya no kidding that amp weighs 80 pounds. It's a beast. And from what I've read that one is actually pretty rare and goes for a nice chunk of change, but I won't sell it.


i feel silly now lol


----------



## ironsurvivor

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's ok man. It's Sinatra, dean, and Sammy. Peter lawford and Joey bishop are in the other one. And oh sweet Marilyn


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's ok man. It's Sinatra, dean, and Sammy. Peter lawford and Joey bishop are in the other one. And oh sweet *Marilyn*


Though I do love the Rat Pack, Marilyn is the best poster you have up there (so far...aren't you getting a Hepburn poster??)!! AH, if only I were born 50 years earlier!


----------



## ironsurvivor

I need to get a Hepburn poster. I wish i was born fifty years earlier too







Wheres my Delorean


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Thanks they are Pioneer. They are really dying and id like to get some new ones. I thought you might want to take a look at this.


Pioneer as well? Very nice. I have a 70's Marantz somewhere around here with tubes. That has a sound like no solid state can produce.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Totally break out that Marantz man. Tube amps are awesome







. Im going to but a tube amp. Its not the caliber of the big boys, but the little dot mk3. That specific amp pictured is a Sansui G9000DB and the speakers are pioneer. The speakers are in rough shape. Im not sure what i want to reaplace them with, but i cant afford no 1000 speakers at the moment........... sadly


----------



## TheGamefreak

Pretty cramped and dirty , the TV will soon be mounted on the wall to the left and a new U3011 will be put in the middle of the 2 monitors in the corner.
And sorry for the crappy pic, Cell phone camera


----------



## ironsurvivor

I really want a u3011


----------



## TheGamefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I really want a u3011


Yea, I've been working my ass off all summer to get it, but at least unlike my computer I don't have to worry about upgrades (To many things to buy!!!)


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thats the exact position im in as well. Ive worked my ass off all summer long so far. I have bought a couple nice things for myself, but i can swing a u3011, but the reason i dont want to is that it will take a rally big chunk of change haha. They are so beautiful though. Someday it will be mine.......... someday haha. Hope you really enjoy it and am looking forward to seeing you post pictures of it


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I really want a u3011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've been working my ass off all summer to get it, but at least unlike my computer I don't have to worry about upgrades (*To many things to buy!!!*)
Click to expand...

^^This is my problem!


----------



## Frost1120

Quote:
Originally Posted by *WonderMutt* 



> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I really want a u3011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've been working my ass off all summer to get it, but at least unlike my computer I don't have to worry about upgrades (*To many things to buy!!!*)
> 
> ^^This is my problem!
Click to expand...

Same here. Hope I can win the lotto (not likely







) and triple monitor the u3011 for an epic setup


----------



## TheGamefreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ^^This is my problem!


I think that almost *everyone* here has that problem


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frost1120*
> 
> Same here. Hope I can win the lotto (not likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and triple monitor the u3011 for an epic setup


Heck, if I won the lotto, I'd buy a warehouse, fill it with tons of servers and fold like mad! A u3011 (or three even) would be the least of my purchases!

But I think you have to play the lotto to win...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ^^This is my problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that almost *everyone* here has that problem
Click to expand...

Very true!


----------



## bryce

Here's my room away from home.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaMirrorLink

heres my computer desk/chair, incidentally, 1/2 of my apartment (studio apartment, $250 a month rent, all I have to pay is electric/internet)


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> heres my computer desk/chair, incidentally, 1/2 of my apartment (studio apartment, $250 a month rent, all I have to pay is electric/internet)


THAT DESK!

Where did you get it? I want to build or buy a desk with a raised platform like that. I'd like mine to accommodate a triple monitor setup and be able to fit my receiver and XBox 360 underneath. Can you link me to a source?


----------



## Phil~

Little upgrade on the old setup.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> THAT DESK!
> Where did you get it? I want to build or buy a desk with a raised platform like that. I'd like mine to accommodate a triple monitor setup and be able to fit my receiver and XBox 360 underneath. Can you link me to a source?


Honestly, if I knew who made this desk or how to get another, I would love to share it, this is the 2nd desk exactly like this I've had, the first my dad got at an auction for $1, and this one I got from my friend for free cause she got a glass desk and she got the desk from her mom, I LOVE this desk, and if I could find it somewhere to actually buy, I would share it cause this desk is so damn awesome.

Edit: found a sticker on the bottom, made by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorel_Industries made 11/18/97 Model D78-OAK

Edit: i don't think they sell it anymore







and holy crap my computer desk was made 15 years ago ._.


----------



## ranviper

Cant remember if I posted this, but I miss home. (Spending the summer working away) and this makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. lol.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I really want a u3011


i wish i never sold mine lol, i was saving for it but then settled with my crossover, couldnt stand gaming on a 22" 1680x1050 monitor anymore, and plus i wanted to try out my gtx690


----------



## OC-Guru

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Little upgrade on the old setup.






Very nice rig and laptop, what Alienware laptop is that?


----------



## Tecnico

Desk Finally setup with new monitor (LED on the left) with some ghetto book level action. Pulled out the old CR-48 to update it to the new chromeos revision, The HP laptop is for school.



Old surround sound reciever and crappy bookshelf speakers. rear speakers for your listening pleasure:




and for ulterior games from the desk chair:



All in all it works till I get a whim to change it. messy but workable.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Thanks, It's such an amazing little case, especially since recently ive been into smaller silent computers like the TJ08-e and the prodigy so far they are my favorite, but the ft03 mini looks pretty sweet too.


The white Prodigy is so baller







I want to build something in it too, but I have no use for 2 desktops


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> The white Prodigy is so baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build something in it too, but I have no use for 2 desktops


Thanks







Just wait... whenever its time for an update to my main rig I think im going to sell the TJ08 and going to turn that prodigy into a watercooled, fully sleeved, and super clean system.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait... whenever its time for an update to my main rig I think im going to sell the TJ08 and going to turn that prodigy into a watercooled, fully sleeved, and super clean system.


Edit: either that or the most powerful passive system I can build


----------



## Phil~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Very nice rig and laptop, what Alienware laptop is that?


Thanks







It's an Area 51 m7700. (2006) Found it on Craigslist for $80. I upgraded it with an Opteron 180 along with 2GB DDR400 ram. Tried to run an SSD, but the chipset can only support drives up to 150/mb's. Ill get one sometime. What I really want for it is a 7950GTX, but the cards go for $250, and I refuse to pay so much for old technology.

Here are the drives I tried (the laptop can effectively hold up to 4 hard drives if configured right)










Here is the motherboard that i fixed










Here was the main heatsink when I got it




































I love this laptop though. it's built like a tank. I've had new Alienwares, Macbook Pro, Samsung's...I sold them all and kept this one. The only laptop I like more is an old Fujitsu that I found on Craigslist for $25. The ingenuity that went into the design is astounding. It's the 1 computer that I have absolutely no problem with. Made in Japan a decade ago, and it still runs like a train. Meh I guess you can tell I look old well made gear.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Area 51 m7700. (2006) Found it on Craigslist for $80. I upgraded it with an Opteron 180 along with 2GB DDR400 ram. Tried to run an SSD, but the chipset can only support drives up to 150/mb's. Ill get one sometime. What I really want for it is a 7950GTX, but the cards go for $250, and I refuse to pay so much for old technology.
> Here are the drives I tried (the laptop can effectively hold up to 4 hard drives if configured right)
> 
> Here is the motherboard that i fixed
> 
> Here was the main heatsink when I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this laptop though. it's built like a tank. I've had new Alienwares, Macbook Pro, Samsung's...I sold them all and kept this one. The only laptop I like more is an old Fujitsu that I found on Craigslist for $25. The ingenuity that went into the design is astounding. It's the 1 computer that I have absolutely no problem with. Made in Japan a decade ago, and it still runs like a train. Meh I guess you can tell I look old well made gear.


Wow, is that a desktop CPU in a laptop?  doesn't it get hot at all?

I like old gear too, I still have Pentium 4 systems knocking about and a pentium 3 laptop.. what games can that laptop play? I take it that it can't max out any recent games?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Area 51 m7700. (2006) Found it on Craigslist for $80. I upgraded it with an Opteron 180 along with 2GB DDR400 ram. Tried to run an SSD, but the chipset can only support drives up to 150/mb's. Ill get one sometime. What I really want for it is a 7950GTX, but the cards go for $250, and I refuse to pay so much for old technology.
> Here are the drives I tried (the laptop can effectively hold up to 4 hard drives if configured right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the main heatsink when I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this laptop though. it's built like a tank. I've had new Alienwares, Macbook Pro, Samsung's...I sold them all and kept this one. The only laptop I like more is an old Fujitsu that I found on Craigslist for $25. The ingenuity that went into the design is astounding. It's the 1 computer that I have absolutely no problem with. Made in Japan a decade ago, and it still runs like a train. Meh I guess you can tell I look old well made gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the motherboard that i fixed


What was wrong with mobo and how did you fix it? Heat gun?


----------



## Airborn

Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop.






Very clean and simple. Nice job. How deep is that desk?


----------



## Phil~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Wow, is that a desktop CPU in a laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't it get hot at all?
> 
> I like old gear too, I still have Pentium 4 systems knocking about and a pentium 3 laptop.. what games can that laptop play? I take it that it can't max out any recent games?


Yes it is a desktop CPU, socket 939. The top chip for this platform was the $1000 AMD FX60. 2.6Ghz. I was looking for one, but they still go for what is like $250-300, which I find ludicrous. Sure it may have cost 1k, but that was like 6 years ago. So I got the Opteron. It's identical to an FX50, at 2.4Ghz.

As for games, itll run the latest ones at low only, because of the comparatively high resolution of the screen (for the time) 1440 x 900. Which is funny, because the upgrade I am doing for this laptop is getting a LG Glossy 1920 x 1200 screen (pretty cheap at $89 : http://www.laptopscreen.com/English/screen-part-number/LP171WU1%28A4%29%28K4%29/

Really need that 7950









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What was wrong with mobo and how did you fix it? Heat gun?


Nothing so advanced. Though I have done that with my friends mom's laptop










Though the Alienware didn't need such advanced methods. It simply needed an alcohol bath, then it worked









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop.


Thought about going multi monitor?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Yes it is a desktop CPU, socket 939. The top chip for this platform was the $1000 AMD FX60. 2.6Ghz. I was looking for one, but they still go for what is like $250-300, which I find ludicrous. Sure it may have cost 1k, but that was like 6 years ago. So I got the Opteron. It's identical to an FX50, at 2.4Ghz.
> As for games, itll run the latest ones at low only, because of the comparatively high resolution of the screen (for the time) 1440 x 900. Which is funny, because the upgrade I am doing for this laptop is getting a LG Glossy 1920 x 1200 screen (pretty cheap at $89 : http://www.laptopscreen.com/English/screen-part-number/LP171WU1%28A4%29%28K4%29/
> Really need that 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing so advanced. Though I have done that with my friends mom's laptop
> 
> Though the Alienware didn't need such advanced methods. It simply needed an alcohol bath, then it worked


That's not too bad for an old(ish) laptop, either you didn't type it or I missed it, what GPU does the laptop currently have?


----------



## OverClocker55

Cleaned up my desk







How does it look?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop.


Looks great! Thats the kind of table/desk I was initially looking for but when i stopped by ikea they told me they had some recall on their glass desks, Settled on a gloss white desk since I needed one for the new room.


----------



## Qu1ckset

little bit of an update, cleaned the top off of all my junk lol


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop.


really liking the set up. all nice and clean! nice red bull mat.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

First and foremost sorry about the crappy pics. Cell phone camera and my lighting sucked. Best I could do. Leave suggestions? I want to add some stuff but I just don't know what.

So I got sick of my old set up and decided to go with something new. I like the feel of the new one a lot more. It just seems to look and feel better. I liked having one dedicated side of space instead of two equally spaced parts on each end. I still have enough room on the left side of the key board though still. I have a XXL mouse pad coming in soon and I am hoping to get a mouse bungee. Don't mind my tobacco pipe, cig papers, pepper grinder and my uhh coin weigh-er. They're all legal items no shifty stuff going on here.









OLD:



NEW:


----------



## R4V3N

Haven't posted in a while, I think since before I made my monitor stand. So here it is.

Updated: Monitor stand;
Obtained G15 keyboard for $8.99 from Thrift store;
Many updates to Legacy system - http://www.overclock.net/t/1179933/building-the-ultimate-2001-2002-system;
Cleaned?



Also trying to think of how to fit in a couple of Mission M71a speakers as the main set on my main rig... may be challenging...



"Wall art" in order:
Acer V58XA with AMD K6/266AFR;
ASUS A7v with AMD Athlon 900 T-bird, Thermaltake Golden Orb cooler, 3x Crucial 256Mb SD-133 RAM, Voodoo 3 3000 video card;
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe;


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

you got a g15 for 9 bucks... Wow what a deal! BTW Your monitor stand is awesome.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> you got a g15 for 9 bucks... Wow what a deal! BTW Your monitor stand is awesome.


Thanks! The keyboard was a good find. They also had S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl for $1.99. I already had it, but I had to buy it for a friend for that price!


----------



## Jimbags

Also trying to think of how to fit in a couple of Mission M71a speakers as the main set on my main rig... may be challenging...

"Wall art" in order:
Acer V58XA with AMD K6/266AFR;
ASUS A7v with AMD Athlon 900 T-bird, Thermaltake Golden Orb cooler, 3x Crucial 256Mb SD-133 RAM, Voodoo 3 3000 video card;
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe;[/quote]
thats sweet they all stiill work?


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> 
> Also trying to think of how to fit in a couple of Mission M71a speakers as the main set on my main rig... may be challenging...
> 
> "Wall art" in order:
> Acer V58XA with AMD K6/266AFR;
> ASUS A7v with AMD Athlon 900 T-bird, Thermaltake Golden Orb cooler, 3x Crucial 256Mb SD-133 RAM, Voodoo 3 3000 video card;
> ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe;
> 
> 
> 
> thats sweet they all stiill work?
Click to expand...

The A8N unfortunately had a common problem with the boards, the chipset fan died and it roasted, I know the whole Athlon/Voodoo setup works, but I haven't tried the K6, as I don't have an AT power supply available


----------



## adam-c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Cleaned up my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it look?


looks the same as the last time as usual


----------



## Bombastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*


Hi
What is your lamp on the table?


----------



## nuggabob

Here is my setup, sorry for the low quailty. my camera sucks.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Very clean and simple. Nice job. How deep is that desk?


Thanks its a couple mm's


----------



## Airborn

Quote:
Originally Posted by Airborn View Post

Here's my pc setup, im looking for some suggestions, however im always traveling overseas hence the laptop700.

Thought about going multi monitor?

Yah i have, thanks for the suggestion, its just that the G73 only has one vga out and one hdmi out. so the most monitors i would be able to do is 2, would love to do a 3 monitor setup for gamin, but everywhere iv looked its way too expensive unless i buy a usb to vga/dvi/hdmi adapter but then from what iv heard also that isnt so great for gaming. open to any suggestions though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> The white Prodigy is so baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build something in it too, but I have no use for 2 desktops


I'm the same, so I might try and fit my current computer into it. I'd have to either re-do my watercooling or go air-cooled though.


----------



## Namrac

Here's my barracks room desk setup. Best I can do for the moment with my limited space.


----------



## dogsofwar909

What branch?


----------



## Namrac

Army, with the 82nd Airborne.


----------



## OmniScience

Here's my little setup. Nothing really special. I have a few more machine kicking around on the other side up on display, but mainly parts everywhere haha. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> Army, with the 82nd Airborne.


Thank you for your service. I'd salute you, but I don't want my crappy civilian salute to insult you. So I will just say thank you.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bombastic*
> 
> Hi
> What is your lamp on the table?


I tried to find it off the information on the stickers but couldn't. I bought it back in 2009 so they may have stopped making them but the information is

UL portable luminaire
issue number: BK-87,701
UL #- E199311A


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> Here's my barracks room desk setup. Best I can do for the moment with my limited space.


Nice setup, thank you for your service.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Army, with the 82nd Airborne.


Thank you for your service!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> Army, with the 82nd Airborne.


i am not american but hey i salute you sir! i am actually in the Australian army cadets 10ACU unit to be specific might get into the army next year..


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> Here's my barracks room desk setup. Best I can do for the moment with my limited space.


Really? That's changes my impression about the Army. When I hear the word barracks,I envisioned rows and rows of bunks,not that nice looking space.Can you take more pics of your room?


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Edit: either that or the most powerful passive system I can build


For sure, what colors are thinking about on the inside? my current WC build is black with white tube / cables. Passive would be nice.... the only think I don't like about my WC rig is the D5 pump is loud.... for my standards... otherwise silent under full load compared to my old rig.. There are some really good passive components try:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/silver-power-sp-s460fl-460w-review-fanless-psu/
Fanless PSU

There's a bunch of fan-less cpu heat sinks as well but, if you can get a real quiet low power pump then just WC


----------



## OC-Guru

Guys, can I make a request... when you're quoting someone can you just remove any pictures within the quote... it saves a few hundred scrolls.. Thanks.

Also, nice rooms everyone!


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm the same, so I might try and fit my current computer into it. I'd have to either re-do my watercooling or go air-cooled though.


you can easily WC just the cpu and use a reference cooler style gpu... Your using a mini itx build right now? is it one of your sig rig's?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmniScience*
> 
> Here's my little setup. Nothing really special. I have a few more machine kicking around on the other side up on display, but mainly parts everywhere haha. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/972574/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/972575/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/972576/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/972580/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/972582/


What desk is that and if you could send me the dimensions of it I want to build one...


----------



## The-racer

Nothing fancy ,
homebuild red and yellow brass (polished and clearcoated) tabletop.
The case sitting on the ground is gonna get overhauled as well.
Think "brass tubing test bench" , i'm curious how that will work out


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Really? That's changes my impression about the Army. When I hear the word barracks,I envisioned rows and rows of bunks,not that nice looking space.Can you take more pics of your room?


The kind of barracks you describe is what you get in basic training - 40-60 guys all sleeping and living together in one big room. Once you get to an actual unit, the barracks tend to be much closer to dorms/small apartments than large bays. Living conditions vary by unit and base, but in my particular case I share a reasonably small suite with one other guy. We have a small common area with a fridge, stove, microwave, small bathroom, etc, and we each have our own bedroom. I'd say my room is maybe a little nicer than the average barracks, but there's certainly some that are nicer (The 25th ID guys stationed up at Alaska just got a large grant for state of the art, brand new barracks, they're super nice).


----------



## Paradigm84

^I'm surprised how many people on OCN are actually in or have been in the forces, and you may think that is small, but it's bigger than my room at home.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> The kind of barracks you describe is what you get in basic training - 40-60 guys all sleeping and living together in one big room. Once you get to an actual unit, the barracks tend to be much closer to dorms/small apartments than large bays. Living conditions vary by unit and base, but in my particular case I share a reasonably small suite with one other guy. We have a small common area with a fridge, stove, microwave, small bathroom, etc, and we each have our own bedroom. I'd say my room is maybe a little nicer than the average barracks, but there's certainly some that are nicer (The 25th ID guys stationed up at Alaska just got a large grant for state of the art, brand new barracks, they're super nice).


That common area is a more recent addition to Army Barracks starting in '04 or so. That small common area is nice but when I did room inspections while on temporary duty here in Germany it was the easiest place for soldiers to fail. As an Infantryman I never saw a need for nor did I have that area, but if I were an MP or other MOS that worked shifts it would be invaluable.

Ft. Bragg is a cool place, but the last place I'd want to be stationed. I was there in '01 for an 18th Airborne Corps marksmanship competition between Airborne way, and a uniform inspection at the range I was quite ready to head back to Ft. Drum after 3 day's.


----------



## PTCB

Reservist, like me, gets to stay home until called. RTA, Infantry.


----------



## witho




----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> For sure, what colors are thinking about on the inside? my current WC build is black with white tube / cables. Passive would be nice.... the only think I don't like about my WC rig is the D5 pump is loud.... for my standards... otherwise silent under full load compared to my old rig.. There are some really good passive components try:
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/silver-power-sp-s460fl-460w-review-fanless-psu/
> Fanless PSU
> There's a bunch of fan-less cpu heat sinks as well but, if you can get a real quiet low power pump then just WC


Ive been looking at the seasonic passive PSU's and I would be swapping my 2500k over from my main rig and using this to cool it, if it would fit lol, And I read somewhere about more passive powerful GPU's in the works.


----------



## witho




----------



## Diesel Phreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witho*


I like that white slim xbox. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## Shane1244

Theres a family bundle that has a white xbox slim.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*
> 
> I like that white slim xbox. Did you do that yourself?


And there's a star wars edition for the 360 slim out also.


----------



## dogsofwar909

That's sick man, good job!

I went 4th Marines. Tiny barracks on the waterfront in Okinawa, Japan. Frequently visiting Korea, Phillipines, Guam, Malaysia, and Thailand.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*
> 
> That's sick man, good job!
> I went 4th Marines. Tiny barracks on the waterfront in Okinawa, Japan. Frequently visiting Korea, Phillipines, Guam, Malaysia, and Thailand.


wow you have seen quite a bit then







anyway back on topic pls ha ha


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## yavoan

Can I get a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## henwyybwoi

looks really clean deep!


----------



## Deep1923

i love it clean! am not able to work if it isnt


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, got a new camera so I tested out my absolutely non-existent photography/editing skills. Took about 45 and these were the ones I liked most







. The question is which looks better: Rig on the headboard or on the desk?


----------



## WaRTaco




----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, got a new camera so I tested out my absolutely non-existent photography/editing skills. Took about 45 and these were the ones I liked most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The question is which looks better: Rig on the headboard or on the desk?


Definitely desk, the cable running along the wall from the headboard looks messy.


----------



## Deep1923

^

both look great


----------



## Jake1337

Figured I'd post my set up. Been lurking for a while.

My main computer is:

Mobo: ASUS M4N75TD
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz Socket AM3
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master 212
RAM: 8 gigs ddr3 1600
Video: Nvidia GTX 550 Ti / Nvidia 7300 GT
PSU: Corsair 600 watt

Boot: 60 Gig SSD (OCZ Vortex 3)
Storage: 1 X 1TB

Monitors: Acer 27 inch LED, Acer 22 inch (AL2216W)

Netbook 160 gig hdd / 2 gig ram / 1.6 single core atom / 10 inch screen

Here are some pics, hope you like them.













The pictures are not so good. They were taken on a 8mp phone camera. Also I didnt clean the room, I want to show you what its like on a day to day basis. Lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## TopicClocker

Dang, this threads from 07..


----------



## TopicClocker

Nice musical setup btw, my brother has one similar.


----------



## TopicClocker

O.O It's good to see there's still people with the 555, are you gonna overclock it to the B55?


----------



## Jake1337

Thanks man, I like to write a lot of different types of music. Electronica /hip hop / trance /psychedelic / metal etc. lately I've had a real hard time getting any good tunes. Just a phase I got to get out of.


----------



## witho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diesel Phreak*
> 
> I like that white slim xbox. Did you do that yourself?


yes wilko rattle can spray paint lol gloss white


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, got a new camera so I tested out my absolutely non-existent photography/editing skills. Took about 45 and these were the ones I liked most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The question is which looks better: Rig on the headboard or on the desk?


Desk


----------



## 17mayis




----------



## Jake1337

For sure. I want to try - I just haven't had need for it honestly. I poked around with it once but never saved any changes. if i remember correctly on one occasion i was able to get one of the cores activated but it wasnt stable.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Love the lighting!!! Rig between your legs, that's a nice touch!

What keyboard is that, I love the way it looks, very...Command Center.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*





Spoiler: PICS










What kind of lights are those behind your monitor?


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lighting!!! Rig between your legs, that's a nice touch!
> 
> What keyboard is that, I love the way it looks, very...Command Center.
Click to expand...

the keyboard is Cyborgv7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of lights are those behind your monitor?
Click to expand...

http://mobile.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=592878

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGamefreak

Update:
Finally got my new U3011, gotta say my pics don't do it justice (esp. from an IPhone) but still here ya go....
Before-


Pretty messy and cramped

Now-






Quite a bit nicer, even if the pictures don't do it justice

and if anyone actually cares here's my desk with almost nothing on it (Ignore the crap load of cables I was re-organizing)


----------



## Jake1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*


I like the lights a lot. Are those cathodes?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jake1337*
> 
> I like the lights a lot. Are those cathodes?


you can see the reflection of the lights, there led strips


----------



## ironsurvivor

So jealous of your u3011.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Haven't done this in awhile


----------



## cre8ive65

About to get a second monitor but here's mine ATM.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I like your little dot mkIV is that the se model? Im picking up the mkIII soon.


----------



## 66racer

Pulled my logitech z5500 out of a 1year storage







Glad the speakers sound good still but boy Im gonna need a sound card now. Havent run one since it went out since I put these speakers in storage and BOY WITHOUT A SOUND CARD ITS NOT AS GOOD AS BEFORE lol....Anyways hope I can get good pics up tomorrow of the new setup









I hooked up my spare 23" 1080p monitor but didnt like how my desk layout wasnt symetrical anymore so took it off the desk and went back to one monitor too









Crappy pic with only light in room from the desk light...



Need some more cable management but cleaned the room up a bit







Maybe its the big band music station on pandora but I feel accomplished


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done this in awhile






that looks like a tube amp for a sound card xD thats awesome


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I like your little dot mkIV is that the se model? Im picking up the mkIII soon.


Not the se model but the mk4 runs superbly!


----------



## ironsurvivor

At a debate where i dont know if i should get the mkIII or the mkIV. I like the gold cages around the tubes though on the IV. Any opinions?


----------



## langer1972

I just saw that too it does look like a tube amp.


----------



## Hamy144




----------



## Jimbags

nice dog "hamy144"


----------



## Balsagna

Will get to posting some updated pics. Currently stationed at FT. Sam Houston and then I'll change duty stations to Keesler AFB for 9months.

Active Duty Air Force for me







-- Glad to see a bunch of service on these forums.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup, I like the BF3 poster, makes me want one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Cool Lighting!


Very nice setup







Love the ambient lighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*
> 
> Update:
> Finally got my new U3011, gotta say my pics don't do it justice (esp. from an IPhone) but still here ya go....
> Before-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty messy and cramped
> Now-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a bit nicer, even if the pictures don't do it justice
> and if anyone actually cares here's my desk with almost nothing on it (Ignore the crap load of cables I was re-organizing)


Nice desk


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that looks like a tube amp for a sound card xD thats awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> I just saw that too it does look like a tube amp.


it is a tube amp


----------



## langer1972

That is so cool!!!!


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Question for everyone, what brand are those keyboard pad things? Someone knows what I'm talking about right? I forgot what they were specifically.


----------



## john1016

X trac pads makes some big mouse pads. The one I have is 36"X18".


----------



## iPrintScreen

Nothing special here. Also, don't tell me how small this desk is, because it's so tiny i know. I'm investing in a corner desk soon though.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

The screen looks really close. I hope you sit far back.


----------



## iPrintScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> The screen looks really close. I hope you sit far back.


yep, loads of leg room under that desk so i can slouch back + really long arms.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> X trac pads makes some big mouse pads. The one I have is 36"X18".


Yep, that's it! Thank you!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162*
> 
> Yep, that's it! Thank you!


I got the ripper XXL a couple of days ago and I love it. It's huge! Makes my desk look a lot cleaner + coaster + grip keyboard better and it's a great mouse pad too!


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I got the ripper XXL a couple of days ago and I love it. It's huge! Makes my desk look a lot cleaner + coaster + grip keyboard better and it's a great mouse pad too!


I have been using mine for a couple months now. I really think it helps me not let my desk get cluttered because it takes up the immediate area and I don't like to set things on it. I love it!


----------



## witho




----------



## duhjuh

whats with the tv?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> whats with the tv?


The reflection of the flash from the camera?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witho*


I love that clock!! What is it and where can I find one!?


----------



## duhjuh

no is he using it as a monitor?(yuk for most tvs) or as a tv? or both?


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love that clock!! What is it and where can I find one!?


I 2nd this!


----------



## bxrdj

Some of my latest Updates ... added the mighty maschine to my little studio


----------



## mironccr345

^ wow, that's a nice setup! Love the lighting.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my latest Updates ... added the mighty maschine to my little studio


Sideways pictures are sideways. Appreciate your effort, but straiten them out a bit and they will be much easier to appreciate







. Nobody likes turning their head 45° to see a picture logically.


----------



## xPwn

Basic and functional


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Sideways pictures are sideways. Appreciate your effort, but straiten them out a bit and they will be much easier to appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nobody likes turning their head 45° to see a picture logically.


Sorry I have a pretty "wide" setup so i was trying to get the whole area in the picture :


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPwn*
> 
> Basic and functional


i see this so much lately, people with 5.1 systems and all five speakers at the front hahahaha


----------



## armyslowrdr

I like them (the "side-ways photos) . Often I will take pix at an angle.

A 10-24 lens is good too !

Anyway I thought it gave an artistic, appealing look.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

bxrdj, the pictures look awesome! You can really tell when pics are taken with legit gear. Your setup looks nice as well, great gear, space and lighting. I can see where The_Hairy_Yak is coming from, all the pics are crooked, but imo the quality of the picture and the setup shown outweighs the annoyance of having to tilt your head to make out the gear. Maybe include one straight one too









Either way...great setup


----------



## bxrdj

I promise to add some better "straight" pictures with the next update


----------



## Bitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamefreak*


What's that white wallpaper on the middle monitor?


----------



## jaywar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I promise to add some better "straight" pictures with the next update


Super Sick Setup man!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I promise to add some better "straight" pictures with the next update


For sure I didn't by any means suggest they are bad pictures, by far better than I can do. But for the sake of them being pictures that people look at to see what gear you have, it makes it a lot more difficult to logically process the images when they are from odd angles to begin with and then tilted on top of that. Artistic by all means, but if it was a picture for a presentation on computer rooms I would fail you







. (all in good fun)


----------



## kzim9

Finally got my area cleaned up after the re-build.....


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Finally got my area cleaned up after the re-build.....


Nice desks! What are they?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Shared office between myself and my girl.



My Desk


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

very nice room mate. really like the lighting. seems calm


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Nice desks! What are they?


I got them at Costco for $200. Hell of a deal if you ask me, they are solid.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Shared office between myself and my girl.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/986905/
> 
> My Desk
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/986906/


I love that dual monitor stand, what is it and where can I find one?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Shared office between myself and my girl.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that dual monitor stand, what is it and where can I find one?
Click to expand...

I paid $37.07 shipped for it from MonoPrice









http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5561&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Copywright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Finally got my area cleaned up after the re-build.....


That's pretty sweet man! I love that setup.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> I paid $37.07 shipped for it from MonoPrice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5561&seq=1&format=2


Right on, thanks!!


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Finally got my area cleaned up after the re-build.....


I see you have at least one cat?

And I don't see that kind of roof in houses very often.


----------



## Crizume

Long time lurker first time poster. I Browsed these pages a long time and looked at most of the pages and over at hardforums also for inspiration.
Finally moved and have a dedicated computer room.

I like it so far but their are things I still want to fix. (sorry for crappy pics)






First is the placement of the speakers (and apparently in pic bass, forgot verizon guy moved it) they are not ideal and I need to figure something out.
Second is the cabling (and modem, happy to be online after 3 days) I am by no means finished I was just so excited to throw it all together.
Small things are another set of LED strips so both sides have underneath light plus cables a little short and runs through front of case.
Legs of desk, I feel theirs is to many and might just do one where the desks meet but wondering if it will be enough support.

Open to opinions and thoughts.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I see you have at least one cat?
> And I don't see that kind of roof in houses very often.


2 Cats and thats my basement. Makes it easier to access plumbing, run new wires, etc.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> snip


How is the backlight when gaming in the dark? I have been wanting to do this since gaming in the dark bothers my eyes a bit against the bright screen. I usually turn on my desk lamp and point it at the wall to take care of it


----------



## Crizume

I originally put it their for the looks but now I really like to have them on at night. definitely helps the eyes. I bought the LED strip from Ikea and just one lights up everything you see and on the plus side it turns any color on the spectrum you please to compliment any setup or turn white for a neutral eye strain reliever..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I originally put it their for the looks but now I really like to have them on at night. definitely helps the eyes. I bought the LED strip from Ikea and just one lights up everything you see and on the plus side it turns any color on the spectrum you please to compliment any setup or turn white for a neutral eye strain reliever..


LOL that was the one I was planning on getting too!! I think its a for sure thing, I might get it this weekend. It has like 4 different strips too doesnt it? I kinda liked how it changes colors too but most likely it would always be on blue or MAYBE red


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my latest Updates ... added the mighty maschine to my little studio


Ah, I like your color scheme a lot, even though I prefer blues.


----------



## Crizume

I love red but it doesn't match my setup. (Next build is definitely red and black/gray)

But yea its 4 little strips or you can make it into one really big one or two mediums one. Very flexible and comes with adapters so u can make angles or turns with the strips or you can place them all separate like I did.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. I Browsed these pages a long time and looked at most of the pages and over at hardforums also for inspiration.
> Finally moved and have a dedicated computer room.
> I like it so far but their are things I still want to fix. (sorry for crappy pics)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is the placement of the speakers (and apparently in pic bass, forgot verizon guy moved it) they are not ideal and I need to figure something out.
> Second is the cabling (and modem, happy to be online after 3 days) I am by no means finished I was just so excited to throw it all together.
> Small things are another set of LED strips so both sides have underneath light plus cables a little short and runs through front of case.
> Legs of desk, I feel theirs is to many and might just do one where the desks meet but wondering if it will be enough support.
> Open to opinions and thoughts.


Nice!!

EDIT: Crizume what strips did you use and can you get pictures of how you installed them? I am thinking about getting some for my glass desk to make the entire thing glow red. I think it would make my room look a lot better too.

EDIT: bxrdj same question applies to you if you can answer them as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> I love red but it doesn't match my setup. (Next build is definitely red and black/gray)
> But yea its 4 little strips or you can make it into one really big one or two mediums one. Very flexible and comes with adapters so u can make angles or turns with the strips or you can place them all separate like I did.


Nice, yeah I even thought about using it in the living room when watching movies or whatever but i dont think the wife was too excited about that one haha

pregame---

they have an ac electrical connector and application install would be two sided tape, which it might have pre applied, not sure since the display at the store was secured but if not I would use two sided tape. It has a little control knob for color too

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Yeah I just ordered
http://www.amazon.com/PPA-OLSHARGB-Accent-Multicolor-Lighting/dp/B002CQ87MI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344055126&sr=8-1&keywords=Home+Accent+Multicolor+LED+L
they look pretty cool and they have a bright/dim setting + 16 colors.'


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Yeah I just ordered
> http://www.amazon.com/PPA-OLSHARGB-Accent-Multicolor-Lighting/dp/B002CQ87MI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344055126&sr=8-1&keywords=Home+Accent+Multicolor+LED+L
> they look pretty cool and they have a bright/dim setting + 16 colors.'


nice, I like the black plastic too


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> nice, I like the black plastic too


Yeah it will make it blend into my desk since it has black legs and a frosted glass counter. This with the LED's will make the whole desk glow. It will look awesome. I will post pictures when I get it installed.


----------



## Forrester

Here's my setup, just finished it, and it's constantly growing. The desk area is where I do my thing, and the TV has the consoles for friends/cousins



I save the boxes from my builds and display them throughout the rest of my bedroom, as well as railroad insulators, legos, and framed calvin and hobbes comics... I collect some weird stuff, but hey, I love all of it


----------



## 66racer

nice setup


----------



## Evilsplashy

Just my little setup in my room! You need orange jello in order to game properly!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Here's my setup, just finished it, and it's constantly growing. The desk area is where I do my thing, and the TV has the consoles for friends/cousins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I save the boxes from my builds and display them throughout the rest of my bedroom, as well as railroad insulators, legos, and framed calvin and hobbes comics... I collect some weird stuff, but hey, I love all of it


Dude that looks so SICK. I love the wooden walls. The slanted ceilings look sick as well. 10/10 from me. Nice ship!

EDIT:
@Evil: I really like that desk too. It looks really clean except for that blackhawks flag. A ripper XXL would look really nice on your desk I think. Not to mention give you a good mouse pad that's really big.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Dude that looks so SICK. I love the wooden walls. The slanted ceilings look sick as well. 10/10 from me. Nice ship!
> EDIT:
> @Evil: I really like that desk too. It looks really clean except for that blackhawks flag.


hahaha XD


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Dude that looks so SICK. I love the wooden walls. The slanted ceilings look sick as well. 10/10 from me. Nice ship!


thanks







many hours have been put into that room. I'm very OCD about it and now I am hitting myself because I took the picture before all the cables were rearranged









that one. lone. cable. MUST GO!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many hours have been put into that room. I'm very OCD about it and now I am hitting myself because I took the picture before all the cables were rearranged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one. lone. cable. MUST GO!


We love before and after pictures on this thread.


----------



## Forrester

lol well the only difference would be a moved cable and a bunch of geodes from Arizona added to the end of the corner desk


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Here's my setup, just finished it, and it's constantly growing. The desk area is where I do my thing, and the TV has the consoles for friends/cousins
> 
> I save the boxes from my builds and display them throughout the rest of my bedroom, as well as railroad insulators, legos, and framed calvin and hobbes comics... I collect some weird stuff, but hey, I love all of it


Very nice clean setup. LOL edit cause I noticed you have the same keyboards I do Lycosa on the right and K90 on left (I went with k60 since extra buttons are meh. Naga FTW.

And is it me or is that a 690 sitting on the window.







. Y is that not in a computer.

@ Pre game Yea like racer said. Its double side sticky tape for each Strip and goes on very easily. Very strong too. Tried pulling one off didn't work so well.

I definetly like the black one you found. The white wire in my setup is bothering me and is the reason im going to get a second set (girlfriend recommened spray paint to save cash)







so I don't have to stretch the white across the front since its the only way it fits.

Lemme know how the set you ordered works out.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I was just thinking of mounting the control under my desk, that way its out of sight but hopefully the cable is long enough so I can turn it without moving the seat.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Here's my setup, just finished it, and it's constantly growing. The desk area is where I do my thing, and the TV has the consoles for friends/cousins
> 
> I save the boxes from my builds and display them throughout the rest of my bedroom, as well as railroad insulators, legos, and framed calvin and hobbes comics... I collect some weird stuff, but hey, I love all of it


i have the same videocard and monitor as you


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> And is it me or is that a 690 sitting on the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Y is that not in a computer.


its just the aircooler for his 690, he has it watercooled now!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Does anyone here have a picture of a 32inch TV next to a 23 inch monitor? I want to see exactly how much bigger it that the 23 inch. I am thinking of mounting a 32 right about my 23 inch since it would be in a better location as a second monitor for me.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Lol. I was looking at front page wondering why everyone had old rigs, and old monitors, then i saw year 2007 haha. Pretty impressive, thin monitors in 2007..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Lol. I was looking at front page wondering why everyone had old rigs, and old monitors, then i saw year 2007 haha. Pretty impressive, thin monitors in 2007..


lol yeah 5 years ago, crazy how far computers have gone too


----------



## Sazexa

My simple set up. For being confined to my room (18, and not living on school campus; still at home for the time being) how's it look?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My simple set up. For being confined to my room (18, and not living on school campus; still at home for the time being) how's it look?


Looks clean, have you seen the club for that your corsair case?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks clean, have you seen the club for that your corsair case?


I asked to join, and submitted a picture quite some time ago; yet I don't think they added me in officially. Maybe my post wasn't read/accidentally skipped over.

EDIT: No, silly me, forgot to add the picture in for proof of ownership.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I asked to join, and submitted a picture quite some time ago; yet I don't think they added me in officially. Maybe my post wasn't read/accidentally skipped over.
> EDIT: No, silly me, forgot to add the picture in for proof of ownership.










YEah it happens, there are things I like about that case, but am enjoying the smaller footprint of my tj08-e, I just miss the cooling of larger cases sometimes but mine does very good for its size.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEah it happens, there are things I like about that case, but am enjoying the smaller footprint of my tj08-e, I just miss the cooling of larger cases sometimes but mine does very good for its size.


This one isn't exactly the coldest... But it does it's job of keeping the noise down well. ;]

Plus I've got some very, very quiet components in it. That loudest my system ever gets is the single beep it makes when it turns on.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Here's my setup, just finished it, and it's constantly growing. The desk area is where I do my thing, and the TV has the consoles for friends/cousins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I save the boxes from my builds and display them throughout the rest of my bedroom, as well as railroad insulators, legos, and framed calvin and hobbes comics... I collect some weird stuff, but hey, I love all of it


What is that GTX690 doing over there?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My simple set up. For being confined to my room (18, and not living on school campus; still at home for the time being) how's it look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, clean and simple! Looks like it's easy to clean. I hate my carpeted floor.


----------



## thestache

3x Dell U2412M monitors in surround at 3880x1920P. Still need to de-bezel them but will use original stands.

All Razer peripherals (BlackWidow Ultimate, Mamba 2012, IronClad) with orange lighting. Going to pull the battlefield faceplate off the keyboard and replace it with a regular black one (because I hate battlefield 3) when Razer finally ge back to me.

Detox Beats by Dre heaphones for gaming. Waste of money I know but got them super super cheap so it was okay. Logitech 2.1 200 watt sound system, getting old but still good for listening to music.

All powered by this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Rig is a work in progress. GTX 690 isn't enough to power the surround set-up so replacing with EVGA GTX 680 4GB + Backplate SLI, need to watercool the motherboard gets way too hot, replace the 140mm rad with a 240mm rad at the front of the case, get an ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus.

But so far I'm pretty happy with it, it's coming along well and Planetside 2 isn't out yet and won't be for a while so I have plenty of time to have it ready. Built this for ARMA3 but it seems waaay off so decided to aim for Planetside 2 release.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> My simple set up. For being confined to my room (18, and not living on school campus; still at home for the time being) how's it look?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean set up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> 3x Dell U2412M monitors in surround at *3880x1920P*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to de-bezel them but will use original stands.
> All Razer peripherals (BlackWidow Ultimate, Mamba 2012, IronClad) with orange lighting. Going to pull the battlefield faceplate off the keyboard and replace it with a regular black one (because I hate battlefield 3) when Razer finally ge back to me.
> Detox Beats by Dre heaphones for gaming. Waste of money I know but got them super super cheap so it was okay. Logitech 2.1 200 watt sound system, getting old but still good for listening to music.
> All powered by this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig is a work in progress. GTX 690 isn't enough to power the surround set-up so replacing with EVGA GTX 680 4GB + Backplate SLI, need to watercool the motherboard gets way too hot, replace the 140mm rad with a 240mm rad at the front of the case, get an ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus.
> But so far I'm pretty happy with it, it's coming along well and Planetside 2 isn't out yet and won't be for a while so I have plenty of time to have it ready. Built this for ARMA3 but it seems waaay off so decided to aim for Planetside 2 release.


Nice! I like that two tier glass desk. Where your're speakers at? Why not get another 690? Also, dont you mean 5760x1200?


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey I saw some people asking about witho's led clock. I PMed him and here is a link to the clock on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140754931475?redirect=mobile#ht_13778wt_873


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> What is that GTX690 doing over there?


well when it first arrived it was such a nice looking card i almost didn't want to put it under water despite already having the block, so I decided I'd display it next to my cpu boxes..if it was in the case it would be upside down anyway


----------



## Sazexa

Thanks for all the positive feedback on my setup.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm willing to bet I have the smallest room in this thread.

My bed is on the other side of the room to the desk, and I can touch my desk from my bed.









I'd take a picture of the desk, except the room is so small I'd have to sit on the window ledge.


----------



## mironccr345

Opps, wrong thread.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm willing to bet I have the smallest room in this thread.
> My bed is on the other side of the room to the desk, and I can touch my desk from my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a picture of the desk, except the room is so small I'd have to sit on the window ledge.


Bet my old place was smaller. I couldn't fit a desk and a bed. I could only fit approx 40'' of a desk with a chair and case underneath







(more like a closet but what ever) was great for surround sound though.... all the sounds bouncing off the walls haha


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Bet my old place was smaller. I couldn't fit a desk and a bed. I could only fit approx 40'' of a desk with a chair and case underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more like a closet but what ever) was great for surround sound though.... all the sounds bouncing off the walls haha


Yeah, my Z5500's make me quite deaf when I listen to music.


----------



## sevink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> 3x Dell U2412M monitors in surround at 3880x1920P. Still need to de-bezel them but will use original stands.
> All Razer peripherals (BlackWidow Ultimate, Mamba 2012, IronClad) with orange lighting. Going to pull the battlefield faceplate off the keyboard and replace it with a regular black one (because I hate battlefield 3) when Razer finally ge back to me.
> Detox Beats by Dre heaphones for gaming. Waste of money I know but got them super super cheap so it was okay. Logitech 2.1 200 watt sound system, getting old but still good for listening to music.
> All powered by this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig is a work in progress. GTX 690 isn't enough to power the surround set-up so replacing with EVGA GTX 680 4GB + Backplate SLI, need to watercool the motherboard gets way too hot, replace the 140mm rad with a 240mm rad at the front of the case, get an ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus.
> But so far I'm pretty happy with it, it's coming along well and Planetside 2 isn't out yet and won't be for a while so I have plenty of time to have it ready. Built this for ARMA3 but it seems waaay off so decided to aim for Planetside 2 release.


Wow, we have the same desk. Haha.


----------



## _REAPER_

My new office setup let me know what you guys think


----------



## OverClocker55

Who wants to see my setup? I got a Mac :3


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to see my setup? I got a Mac :3


yuck...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I wanna see it!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super clean set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice! I like that two tier glass desk. Where your're speakers at? Why not get another 690? Also, dont you mean 5760x1200?


The desk is great.









Sitting on the floor until I figure a better place for them. Game with headphones so not bothered at the moment.

GTX 690 doesn't have enough VRAM so swapping to 4GB GTX 680 SLI. Two cards will be enough until GK110. And 3880x1920P. Running portrait with bezel correction. Without its 3600x1920P.


----------



## _REAPER_

I posted a few pics back but the desk was a bit bare so the wife let me get some Bose Companion 5 speakers... Got to love the wife.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to see my setup? I got a Mac :3


Yeah, show us a pic man


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> The desk is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the floor until I figure a better place for them. Game with headphones so not bothered at the moment.
> GTX 690 doesn't have enough VRAM so swapping to 4GB GTX 680 SLI. Two cards will be enough until GK110. And 3880x1920P. Running portrait with bezel correction. Without its 3600x1920P.


Ahh, that makes sense, didn't even think about the monitors being in portrait. Good luck with the 680's, they are going to be beast.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


OverClocker, I remember seeing pics of your room (like the size of my house), so is this like your closet? Anyway it goes, beautiful setup!

EDIT: Also, where did you get the little foot stool, I need one of those for work!?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OverClocker, I remember seeing pics of your room (like the size of my house), so is this like your closet? Anyway it goes, beautiful setup!
> 
> EDIT: Also, where did you get the little foot stool, I need one of those for work!?
Click to expand...

\
My mom gave it to me so I would stop kicking my feet lol... idk where she got it. I'll ask her


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Nice!!
> EDIT: Crizume what strips did you use and can you get pictures of how you installed them? I am thinking about getting some for my glass desk to make the entire thing glow red. I think it would make my room look a lot better too.
> EDIT: bxrdj same question applies to you if you can answer them as well.
> Thanks guys!


This is the one I use - I have total of 3 of these ...

http://www.amazon.com/CYRON-Multicolor-LED-System-HTP904E/dp/B004Q088Q8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344270567&sr=8-2&keywords=cyron+led+lighting

I got them at lowes for 49.99 if youy are in the states.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> \
> My mom gave it to me so I would stop kicking my feet lol... idk where she got it. I'll ask her


Right on, thanks, sir!

Right now I use a paper box (the ones that come with like 5,000 sheets of paper in 500 page packages) as a foot stool, but I keep having to get new ones b/c they break down over time. I'm grabbing new ones about every 2 - 3 weeks and trashing the old ones. Also, the boxes aren't very comfortable as they're too big, but it helps. My problem is that my desk is like 33 or 34 inches off the ground (the last person that had this desk was really tall) and I didn't realize it until I got all my stuff set up and I sat down! So I had to jack my chair up to the highest it would go and my legs are at an uncomfortable angle to the ground (its funny, I'm 6' tall, but I have comically short legs for my height). Anyway, I've been looking for a small foot stool, but I haven't found anything yet, so if you could ask, that would be AWESOME. Thanks!!!


----------



## bxrdj

Here is my whole entire (non-tilted) collection of my setup pictures with various colors sampled. Both of my computers are very connected together through audio/studio equipment


----------



## john1016

I love those lights, way better than the crappy ones I have now.

bxrdj: sweet set up, what kind of music do you work on?


----------



## bxrdj

mostly broken beats, dubstep grime ... I've been building a fully working studio for recording for a while now while learning a lot of software based synths. Based around two Kontrol 6 sound cards, I can sample anything through traktor directly into maschine for further editing. So now I'm mainly cutting samples that i would like to use and basically collecting strange sounds to use when i'm finally inspired to record something ... I have a few completed projects, but I think that now I can finally say I know what I'm doing, and I am very self critical of my music hahaha


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> mostly broken beats, dubstep grime ... I've been building a fully working studio for recording for a while now while learning a lot of software based synths. Based around two Kontrol 6 sound cards, I can sample anything through traktor directly into maschine for further editing. So now I'm mainly cutting samples that i would like to use and basically collecting strange sounds to use when i'm finally inspired to record something ... I have a few completed projects, but I think that now I can finally say I know what I'm doing, and I am very self critical of my music hahaha


I am running the Komplete 6 and Machine as well. Great devices. All with BX8A deluxe's.


----------



## OverClocker55

I want a lighted room like that


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Here is my whole entire (non-tilted) collection of my setup pictures with various colors sampled. Both of my computers are very connected together through audio/studio equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is truly a sweet setup you have. Can we hear some music samples?


----------



## Jake1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> mostly broken beats, dubstep grime ... I've been building a fully working studio for recording for a while now while learning a lot of software based synths. Based around two Kontrol 6 sound cards, I can sample anything through traktor directly into maschine for further editing. So now I'm mainly cutting samples that i would like to use and basically collecting strange sounds to use when i'm finally inspired to record something ... I have a few completed projects, but I think that now I can finally say I know what I'm doing, and I am very self critical of my music hahaha


For sure - I have about 500 songs that I've written over the past 5 years I like about 20. LOL I really like your set up by the way. Those lights are killer. Plus you know I'm digging your music equipment.


----------



## Weston

Just got moved into the new place and got my desk set up. Not a great picture, but whatever. Love it so far, only thing I don't like about it is that my 5.1 system is centered on the right monitor, but I use the left one as my primary. I've gotten used to it tho and it's really not as bad as I was expecting it to be. I watch movies and play games and stuff on the right monitor so it's not an issue for that, mainly just when I'm browsing OCN or Reddit and listening to Pandora can I actually tell that more sound is coming from the right than the left. I'm also going to have my laptop on the right side of the desk to make it more centered, just didn't have a chance to get it in this pic.

Side note, I want to use some LED's on my desk. It's super dark in my room at night and I was thinking maybe put 1 strip on the bottom side of each section of my desk (the L part, so 2 strips I guess). I've got no experience with LED's, soldering, wiring, or any of that kind of stuff, was wondering if you guys had any good recommendations for places to get started. I've seen kits on amazon, but I really don't know what I'm looking for since I'm clueless in this realm of things. I've got a power strip with a bunch of open outlets behind the sub on the floor in the corner, so I guess I could use that for power (I'm assuming I could power them from that?) If you guys could maybe recommend a starter kit of some sort I could look into, that'd be great! +rep for any help!

Weston


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I am running the Komplete 6 and Machine as well. Great devices. All with BX8A deluxe's.


I'm still using the Klipsch 2.1 speakers because i always liked the way they sound - but I know I need to get some studio monitors very soon and been looking around lately.
I need a bigger/49 key keyboard and been looking at M-Audio Axiom Pro, very cool looking eq.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is truly a sweet setup you have. Can we hear some music samples?




__
https://soundcloud.com/sinishagolemac

Not much at this time, but good things will happen now that I've added the Maschine to my setup, I hope


----------



## Templeviper

My last setup. Right now im upgrading the cooling to a custom single stage phase built by SDumper and I also have a 2 stage cascade on the way as well. Im doing a complete hardware upgrade. I just need my cards and i'll be all set.


----------



## LuminatX

wow.....


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templeviper*
> 
> My last setup. Right now im upgrading the cooling to a custom single stage phase built by SDumper and I also have a 2 stage cascade on the way as well. Im doing a complete hardware upgrade. I just need my cards and i'll be all set.


That. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## Snyderman34

Finally got my wall going.










Rearranged just a bit. Moved desk, TV, added my new table.



















UPDATE: My wife got tired of our Vizio 26" LED HDTV and blu ray player in our bedroom. Guess where I got to put them?










Then threw my new PSU in (CM Modular 850W Bronze) and tidied up the cables a bit.


----------



## skuzzzzy




----------



## Ali Man

My old setup (Sandy) at my house, my home country, everything was perfect:









New country, new setup (Ivy), everything is just NEW (but new isn't always the best):


----------



## R4V3N

Found some Mission M71 speakers boxed with all accessories in a local Thrift store and HAD to buy them ( I used to have some M73s in a home theater setup). I need a better amp (got this 1981 JVC for $20 after my Bang & Olufsen Beomaster 2000 blew ... :-( ). Made temporary speaker stands from a number of 5" cut offs from building a new deck. I'm still deciding whether to keep these on my computer after 4 of my 5.1 speakers stopped working, or to put them with my real speaker stands and Denon CD deck in my home theater room.


----------



## Game Addicted

Hope you like it =D


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templeviper*
> 
> My last setup. Right now im upgrading the cooling to a custom single stage phase built by SDumper and I also have a 2 stage cascade on the way as well. Im doing a complete hardware upgrade. I just need my cards and i'll be all set.


That's pretty awesome. What's the smaller case?


----------



## jellis142

The smaller case is the actual Phase Change unit







Saves a lot of space building it externally and routing it in.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Game Addicted*
> 
> Hope you like it =D


like this one a lot! looks mean


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPwn*
> 
> Basic and functional


I got same keyboard and mw3 mouse too


----------



## irun4edmund

Here's my set up. Just finished getting the desk built:


I have to show off this thing bare, most of the awesomeness got covered up with things like monitors and towers and giant mouse pads










I'm not quite done yet. I'm waiting on my dp cables to get here so I can set up the eyefinity group and get my cable management on. Need to bet my mini fridge over here fore beverages and as a stand for my printer. Need to get the cable hooked back up to the tower too, it's my 4 channels of crazy TV distribution and whole home dvr


----------



## Templeviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> That's pretty awesome. What's the smaller case?


Yep it is a OCZ Cryo Z phase. It was my intro to sub zero cooling but it is not going to be used anymore. My machine is in a total rebuild right now so my next single stage phase change will be cased but a much stronger unit. My 2 stage cascade however is not in a case and will be used for higher bench runs.


----------



## witho




----------



## EpicPie

@bxrdj, so i heard you like the sync button.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templeviper*
> 
> My last setup. Right now im upgrading the cooling to a custom single stage phase built by SDumper and I also have a 2 stage cascade on the way as well. Im doing a complete hardware upgrade. I just need my cards and i'll be all set.


Triple Sli on a single monitor? What?


----------



## Templeviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Triple Sli on a single monitor? What?


Yep TriFire on a single monitor.


----------



## Slayem

solid 150fps at all times? haha!


----------



## kcuestag

Well here are the updated pictures from my current house:





It's not as organized as I'd like it to be, but sharing the room with my brother ain't easy. At least he doesn't mind me using almost the whole desk.


----------



## Boyboyd

You've moved? What about the kaka poster?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templeviper*
> 
> Yep TriFire on a single monitor.


That, sir, is the perfect example of overkill, there is absolutely no need for it....Im so jealous







That must run everything very well, lol.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> You've moved? What about the kaka poster?


Yeah he moved. Probably left it on the wall...


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @bxrdj, so i heard you like the sync button.


it comes in handy when you run multiple inputs ... anyway, I use traktor mostly for cutting samples now - djing is so 2000 and late hahaha.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well here are the updated pictures from my current house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as organized as I'd like it to be, but sharing the room with my brother ain't easy. At least he doesn't mind me using almost the whole desk.


I like the Black Widow keyboard and Beyerdynamics headphones


----------



## bxrdj

somewhat related as this is one of my favorite forums ... If everything goes well by next week I might be working for the guy that designed the computer interfaces in Minority Report and Iron Man.
If this goes down well, major, major upgrades up ahead ... future, here we go


----------



## Erper

ive missed this section...
so many excellent pics and ideas to sort your room..


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> ive missed this section...
> so many excellent pics and ideas to sort your room..


Why don't you show us some pics of your room man?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craigz0rz*
> 
> Why don't you show us some pics of your room man?


its nothing special..
im thinking to add one more screen so it look nice


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Templeviper*
> 
> Yep TriFire on a single monitor.


what for?


----------



## Templeviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> what for?


Benchmarks.


----------



## Pidoma

Just took pictures of my area.







My server I am working on. Closet is messy haven't cleaned it up yet.


----------



## metallicamaster3

New layout, needed to separate the Mac and Rig.









Full album and alternate lighting shots:


http://imgur.com/D1FXD


----------



## Hillskill

Got a new toy arriving this afternoon so I'll be posting updated pics of my setup


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> mostly broken beats, dubstep grime ... I've been building a fully working studio for recording for a while now while learning a lot of software based synths. Based around two Kontrol 6 sound cards, I can sample anything through traktor directly into maschine for further editing. So now I'm mainly cutting samples that i would like to use and basically collecting strange sounds to use when i'm finally inspired to record something ... I have a few completed projects, but I think that now I can finally say I know what I'm doing, and I am very self critical of my music hahaha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I am running the Komplete 6 and Machine as well. Great devices. All with BX8A deluxe's.


My studio is pretty much setup for Video work but I'm keen to start dabbling in music production. Not really for anything serious but really just to get a better understanding of it all. Video is my strength and I'll never turn my back on it but I am always keen to learn more. The thing I have found is that there seems to be so many options for Music production/creation. I have Ableton Live but I'm not sure whether I should have just got Logic instead or perhaps Pro Tools. I'd also like to get some DJ software, most likely a controller and Serrato Itch. My brother is a pro DJ and he swears by Serrato Live. Personally I don't need that. Just a controller and the software is fine for me so I can do mixes for my video productions.
My question for you guys is where did you go to learn the basics and what made you choose the software &/or hardware that you chose?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> My studio is pretty much setup for Video work but I'm keen to start dabbling in music production. Not really for anything serious but really just to get a better understanding of it all. Video is my strength and I'll never turn my back on it but I am always keen to learn more. The thing I have found is that there seems to be so many options for Music production/creation. I have Ableton Live but I'm not sure whether I should have just got Logic instead or perhaps Pro Tools. I'd also like to get some DJ software, most likely a controller and Serrato Itch. My brother is a pro DJ and he swears by Serrato Live. Personally I don't need that. Just a controller and the software is fine for me so I can do mixes for my video productions.
> My question for you guys is where did you go to learn the basics and what made you choose the software &/or hardware that you chose?


I would say to get pro tools. I will try out some free open source versions. Can't remember the name right now.

To make music, you just 'screw' around with it lol. You need to try new things and play around with the tools you have. I am still new to the game. I got some pointers from the people I bought the hardware from. I bought most of it second hand and a lot of them had studios etc. They gave me a bunch of pointers.

And it is very important to know both the video and music side.
Good luck.


----------



## ranviper

Decided to move back to a single screen for the next week or two until I go back home. Using the HDTV as a secondary was ok, but I just don't like it as a screen. Sad that I miss and prefer my freebie 15inch gateway monitor over it. Need to get a second Asus.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Decided to move back to a single screen for the next week or two until I go back home. Using the HDTV as a secondary was ok, but I just don't like it as a screen. Sad that I miss and prefer my freebie 15inch gateway monitor over it. Need to get a second Asus.


Whats with the walkie?


----------



## NathG79

This is my setup. Hoping to get the a new monitor at the end of the month, quite like the look of the Sammy S27B970D.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Whats with the walkie?


he is a spy


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NathG79*
> 
> This is my setup. Hoping to get the a new monitor at the end of the month, quite like the look of the Sammy S27B970D.
> G]


I would be afraid for my safety


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> New layout, needed to separate the Mac and Rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full album and alternate lighting shots:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/D1FXD


Fun fact - that UPS powers the server, iMac, cable modem, and router for 9 whole minutes!


----------



## NathG79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> I would be afraid for my safety


Dont worry, its fine. We dont have earthquakes in the U.k







. and plus, I put some big ass screws in the shelf supports.


----------



## Erper

my corner


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Whats with the walkie?


I am the activity coordinator at a youth camp, and all of the high ranking staff have them so we can keep stuff running.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Very classy setup.


----------



## EpicPie

I like your setup MM3, looks cozy.


----------



## Sazexa

So, I posted my current set up a week or two ago.

I previously had this set up. But the lack of space for my left side was really bothersome.


So, in attempts to make everything "fit", I then tried this set up. Which... Worked. But I really disliked having such little open space on the desk. Also, it became very noticeable how un-centered, and left-weighted the sub woofer was, and became bothersome hearing about "70%-30%" of the bass output on left-right ear.


Here's a current (refresher) picture of my setup. I moved the receiver to a desk/TV stand just to the right of my computer desk and everything else fits nicely on the desk, and gives me tons of space. But, to really control volume, I have to get up and change the volume on the receiver with the volume knob. I've been considering making an in-desk shelf to place the receiver into, but I don't know if it'd work that well without intruding on my leg/thigh space. Anyone have any suggestions? (Then again, I should note if I purchase a DAC soon as I plan, this may remedy my problem completely as it will have a volume knob.)


Also, before someone suggests placing the receiver in the middle under my monitor: I attempted this once, and after five minutes of use changed it. There was way to little space between my keyboard/mouse and the edge of the desk. And with my monitor's size, it's uncomfortable for me to view it as I have to have my head looking up slightly with it there. I prefer looking down. Also, the see-through stand looked awkward on the receiver. If it was possible, I'd have wall mounted my monitor to the wall and set the receiver under it (without the stand, it would only raise maybe an inch and a half opposed to 7 with the stand on receiver), than maybe have gotten a pull out tray for my keyboard and mouse to pull out from "under" the desk.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


KaRLiToS. You seem to have quite a bit of expendable income. Good for you man. That build is beautiful. I personally prefer it lit with red and/or orange myself. But purple is pretty awesome too.

Mind if I ask what your occupation is? Also, your age?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely LOVE the quad damage reference, brings back some great memories! Great setup!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Sazexa wow dude. that sure is a kickass setup great job!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> @Sazexa wow dude. that sure is a kickass setup great job!


Thanks, man!


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


It's official: I give up. There's no way I could ever come close to such epicness.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> KaRLiToS. You seem to have quite a bit of expendable income. Good for you man. That build is beautiful. I personally prefer it lit with red and/or orange myself. But purple is pretty awesome too.
> Mind if I ask what your occupation is? Also, your age?


Thanks, I also prefer red and orange. I work as an underground High/Low Voltage Technician for the Quebec power Company (In Canada). Its my 6th year and I'm 27 years old. PC building is my main hobby since I'm 12 years old when Quake actually came out. I am a much bigger enthousiast since I discover and subscire to OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Absolutely LOVE the quad damage reference, brings back some great memories! Great setup!


Thanks man. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> It's official: I give up. There's no way I could ever come close to such epicness.


With some imagination, you can accomplish a lot.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## EpicPie

@ Sazexa, love your speaker setup.









I bet it bumps.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Sazexa, love your speaker setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it bumps.


Oh, you bet it does.








I've actually considered buying a second SSD and moving all of my information into that. I'm afraid the vibrations might hurt my HDD. haha
But, thank you.


----------



## splinterize




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, an update is in the midst.









Before:


After:
Sold my 42" LCD
Bought a shiny new 27" Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 IPS and am going to mount it where my old 24" was, It's currently in Tennessee but should be here Monday or Tuesday I'd imagine.
Replaced my 1 meter NZXT LED light set in my case with a 2 meter one, They were both "white" but the new one is definitely more true to white while the old one looks slightly purple.

Toys to sell:
x1-2 24" ASUS LED
Paintball gear ($300)
Laptop

Toys to buy:
Velodyne VX-11
Ikea multicolor Dioder

Once my new monitor arrives I'll update with some pics!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Does anyone here have a picture of a 32inch TV next to a 23 inch monitor? I want to see exactly how much bigger it that the 23 inch. I am thinking of mounting a 32 right about my 23 inch since it would be in a better location as a second monitor for me.



Here you go, my old setup from about a year and a half ago... messy messy











Here is more up to date pics but it doesn't include my case mod, Razer Blackwidow and new headset. I'll get a newer one later on once I get home.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

I've seen quite a few LED kits in pictures around here. Can anyone recommend a good LED kit that I could put around my desk area that's not too expensive or anything? As long as it can do blue, it'll be fine.


----------



## longroadtrip

Here is what most people are using...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Here is what most people are using...


That's what I have. Looks great


----------



## Azefore

I use this, $8 for an easy and adaptive behind monitor lighting, works great on my 27"


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Here is what most people are using...


I'd suggest that or Amazon for some rope LEDs


----------



## 66racer

Man I have been meaning to do that (behind display lighting) for the longest but never get to it. I just use my desk lamp against the wall.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Oh, you bet it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually considered buying a second SSD and moving all of my information into that. I'm afraid the vibrations might hurt my HDD. haha
> But, thank you.


No problem.


----------



## coldeadman

*New desk*


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*


Nice setup









Are you use this MALM Desk from IKEA by chance? If yes, I was thinking about purchasing this desk also but the "black-brown" version. It's not that expensive so do you think it is a strong and long lasting desk for the price?


----------



## EpicPie

Here's a new picture of my room setup.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you use this MALM Desk from IKEA by chance? If yes, I was thinking about purchasing this desk also but the "black-brown" version. It's not that expensive so do you think it is a strong and long lasting desk for the price?


I've got the MALM ikea desk in "black/brown" with the "pullout side panel".

It's supported all this weight, plus my computer ontop of it. They're pretty strong desks. (Picture is older picture.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Here's a new picture of my room setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the improvised curtain. Did it before as well. lol


----------



## bassfisher6522

Here's my updated work/play area...



100_1078.JPG 4724k .JPG file


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> I like the improvised curtain. Did it before as well. lol


I had an actual window shade before I had to put up an improvised curtain but my mother somehow broke it when she was down to visit for Christmas time.

I honestly have no idea how or why she was messing with my window shade, but it did happen. ._.

Since then, i've been to lazy to get a new one.


----------



## Draven

Been lurking here for a while and I will add some picks here soon as the lil woman and I will be changing up our living room/pc room


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*
> 
> Here's my updated work/play area...
> 
> 
> 100_1078.JPG 4724k .JPG file


Do a lot of Ninja-ing?


----------



## kcuestag

Decided to add the 2nd monitor, makes DayZ gaming much easier.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Decided to add the 2nd monitor, makes DayZ gaming much easier.


that it does. that it does.


----------



## BMorrisSly

I move house next month so will update my new room. Some really nice looking rooms/setups here.


----------



## AoHxBram

My setup


----------



## kezR

^ 7/10 room, 20/10 computer


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> My setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Love the TV above the monitors, that is an AWESOME setup!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kezR*
> 
> ^ 7/10 room, 20/10 computer


I'd say 8.5/10 on the room, buy yeah, 20/10 for the computer!! Very nice, Bram!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Decided to add the 2nd monitor, makes DayZ gaming much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Is that game worth getting?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Is that game worth getting?


I've put close to 400 hours into it in the last 2 months, quite sure it's well worth it.









I'd wait though, as they will release it at a standalone game within the end of the year.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> My setup










Nice


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've put close to 400 hours into it in the last 2 months, quite sure it's well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wait though, as they will release it at a standalone game within the end of the year.


Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kezR*
> 
> ^ 7/10 room, 20/10 computer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Love the TV above the monitors, that is an AWESOME setup!
> I'd say 8.5/10 on the room, buy yeah, 20/10 for the computer!! Very nice, Bram!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice


Thanks guys


----------



## GrandArchitect

This thread is so filled with awesome! As a long time lurker of this thread I cannot wait to post pictures of my new computer room! Won't be quite ready for a few more days, but sooooon!!!









Cheers,
-GA


----------



## racer86

Still have a few things to do to mine we tore out the green shag carpet and painted over the pink walls







but this is how it currently sits

Gaming


Benching


Full room


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I got tired of using a laptop desk in my recliner, so I picked up a monitor arm and hooked it onto the side table.



Now I just need to find a wireless keyboard with at least 4 key rollover. And figure out a more elegant solution than an old piece of shelving to put it on.


----------



## Hamy144

Updated mine a wee bit


----------



## pepejovi

You have your laptop on your receiver? That must get really hot...


----------



## Hamy144

I barely use my laptop, I only had it out today because i was downloading things.
Its not too bad not much strain on the laptop.


----------



## WonderMutt

Racer, that desk/table set up is very awesome, I like it!!


----------



## funfortehfun

Mah computer room


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Mah computer room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1006982/


Nice setup, love how clean it is, but how hot does your rig get being locked up in that cabinet?


----------



## funfortehfun

Hot. Very hot.

I actually take it out for daily usage, that shot was just a munney shot


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Hot. Very hot.
> I actually take it out for daily usage, that shot was just a munney shot


Yeah, I know a couple people (non-OCers) who keep their rigs in a cabinet like that and I try to explain to them why it's a bad idea, but nobody ever listens (but yet they seem to call me any time the have a PC problem!).

The setup looks really good, though!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Hot. Very hot.
> I actually take it out for daily usage, that shot was just a munney shot


Why not just leave the computer out to the left of the desk? It may clash with the room flow a bit, but it would be easier. You could still hide your cables just as easily too.

Maybe get a small piece of card board/wood and paint it so it doesn't clash with the room. Use it to keep the computer off the carpet.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Why not just leave the computer out to the left of the desk? It may clash with the room flow a bit, but it would be easier. You could still hide your cables just as easily too.
> Maybe get a small piece of card board/wood and paint it so it doesn't clash with the room. Use it to keep the computer off the carpet.


Getting a new desk soon, no worries


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Update:


----------



## Rodimus80

Here's my 2 cents. Equipment details available upon request.


----------



## b1gapl




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1gapl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


That is so much geek win, its not even funny! And my wife complains I have too much computer junk laying around! {Well, I do, 9 dead systems and 6 live ones is a bit much, but, hey, I love them!}


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

@b1gapl Nice Dream Theater poster:thumb:


----------



## ak89




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1gapl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that mini display on your desk? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What is that mini display on your desk? I've been looking for something like that.


Might be one of those mini displays that use a USB port. They're usually touch screen. Suitable for music players and what not.


----------



## b1gapl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That is so much geek win, its not even funny! And my wife complains I have too much computer junk laying around! {Well, I do, 9 dead systems and 6 live ones is a bit much, but, hey, I love them!}


haha same here. I don't why but I just like looking at all the hardware and wires even if it is messy. That's why I have my towers facing backwards. Also so I can have easy access to the wires.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> @b1gapl Nice Dream Theater poster:thumb:


Thanks! I got it from my first DT concert, which was their 20th Anniversary at Radio City Music Hall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What is that mini display on your desk? I've been looking for something like that.


It's a USB powered monitor. I got it from thinkgeek.com. I don't think they have it anymore but it's from a company called Lilliput.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Might be one of those mini displays that use a USB port. They're usually touch screen. Suitable for music players and what not.


Yep. Though mine is not touch screen. I use it primarily for hardware/temperature monitoring.


----------



## kcuestag

I was bored the other day and "updated" the room again.





Having the computer on the floor under the desk is a no go, a lot more heat stuck under the desk and a lot more dust within a couple of days, not to mention the rig runs cooler on the desk and it's being hit directly by the A/C.


----------



## maced129




----------



## Azefore

^ I like the minimal feel, there a power outlet behind that antec? or route it up and under the table to right side?


----------



## maced129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I like the minimal feel, there a power outlet behind that antec? or route it up and under the table to right side?


thanks







the only power outlet is to the right side, the power strip is under the desk held up with the ikea cable management addon.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only power outlet is to the right side, the power strip is under the desk held up with the ikea cable management addon.


Very nice, going to the nearest ikea tuesday to grab one myself, and that's an xtrac deskpad as well?


----------



## maced129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Very nice, going to the nearest ikea tuesday to grab one myself, and that's an xtrac deskpad as well?


yea, this one
http://www.amazon.com/XTracPads-Ripper-XXL-Desktop-Gaming/dp/B000HTDBWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345313971&sr=8-1&keywords=xtrac+pad
and the cable management addon from ikea is the SIGNUM


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> yea, this one
> http://www.amazon.com/XTracPads-Ripper-XXL-Desktop-Gaming/dp/B000HTDBWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345313971&sr=8-1&keywords=xtrac+pad
> and the cable management addon from ikea is the SIGNUM


Awesome, thanks for the info, you use speakers for your computer or just headphones?


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*


your missing a screen lol


----------



## maced129

just headphones


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hmm... I was just looking at usb touch screens and they all run like $100+







. I was really digging one for monitoring purposes too.


----------



## majesticcow

moved things around still very messy but i like it


----------



## jameschisholm

Really nice setup there @ majesticcow, the picture is really fuzzy though :/


----------



## majesticcow

crappy iphone dont have a way to get pics off of my camera


----------



## TrueZarken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I was bored the other day and "updated" the room again.
> *snip*
> Having the computer on the floor under the desk is a no go, a lot more heat stuck under the desk and a lot more dust within a couple of days, not to mention the rig runs cooler on the desk and it's being hit directly by the A/C.


An Alonso supporter? He looks like he's in a pretty good position at the half way point, but I wouldn't count Webber or Raikkonen out yet. =P

Seeing all these photos of rigs makes me really think I should get around to upgrading mine. =P


----------



## ectraz

This is my Media Center setup. its changed slightly, TV is 51" 3D now but everything else is the same.

Computer powering the media center is Dell Optiplex 755 Does a really nice job, its cheap/quiet/compact perfect for the job (Running XBMC)

I made the cabinet myself.. First attempt at any carpentry


----------



## raptorxrx

Really? Just by looks, it looks really even. Nice job on that.


----------



## pepejovi

Cabinet looks good, though i do usually prefer painted furniture


----------



## 218689

Behold my fortress of solitude


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> Behold my fortress of solitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would love to be in that fortress







, nice setup bud


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1gapl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, I want to be like you when I grow up sir!









Here's my corner. Nothing fancy, but it does the job:


----------



## Dukman

Here's mine. And it's actually clean!










Wished I had more space so I could get the computer out from under the desk. But it's too big to sit up on the desk and still leave me room to work with.


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukman*
> 
> Here's mine. And it's actually clean!
> Wished I had more space so I could get the computer out from under the desk. But it's too big to sit up on the desk and still leave me room to work with.


I actually prefer mine under the desk, for noise reasons.


----------



## Snyderman34

I can't stand my tower under the desk. Takes up all my foot room and I can't get to my disc drive and USB ports. Drove me nuts


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I can't stand my tower under the desk. Takes up all my foot room and I can't get to my disc drive and USB ports. Drove me nuts


same. solved my problem when i sold my rig


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

... Which is why SFF and Noise reduction are very important in your build...


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I can't stand my tower under the desk. Takes up all my foot room and I can't get to my disc drive and USB ports. Drove me nuts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> ... Which is why SFF and Noise reduction are very important in your build...


It can always get even less noisy under the desk. My rig is not very noisy to begin with.

Also I don't have problems with foot room on my desk.


----------



## Ghooble

I'm a pro photographer obviously. The cables on the left of my desk aren't as messy as they appear. It's mostly my cable modem RG6 looking bad so I'm still working on that.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I'm a pro photographer obviously. The cables on the left of my desk aren't as messy as they appear. It's mostly my cable modem RG6 looking bad so I'm still working on that.


*drills holes in desk support tubing to route cables*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> It can always get even less noisy under the desk. My rig is not very noisy to begin with.
> Also I don't have problems with foot room on my desk.


While that is true...


I can't even hear my baby unless she turns up the GPU... which I can effectively drown out with those speakers pretty efficiently.









I have noticed they carry sound through objects remarkably well, I can go downstairs and outside in my back yard with my window shut and hear it clear as day when I have it at a high yet reasonable volume.. That's without a sub...

and that's why I can never get a sub until I move somewhere that is either really insulated or out of the vicinity of neighbors...

Why do you have foot room on your desk...


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Why do you have foot room on your desk...


Just a typo, geez.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> Just a typo, geez.


I'm not one to talk, I like to swing my monitor all the way out (A WHOLE FOOT!!!) and put my feet up and just sit back and watch a movie







. But my next purchase is a tilted foot rest to improve my posture and so I can't slide down my chair as easily.


----------



## Dukman

The main reason I want to get my tower out from under the desk isn't noise of lack of foot room. It's the heat that comes off of it and is channeled right to me.

Not such a bad thing in the winter. Fire up something moderately graphic intensive and stay warm. That isn't quite so nice in the summer time. Plus with this current case, I've seen a 2-3c increase in my case temps. So the computer would be happier with more airspace.


----------



## Sazexa

@Ghooble
I used to have a desk extremely similar. The bottom of mine was a bit different, and the color was a bit darker.

This picture is it. I had it about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> @Ghooble
> I used to have a desk extremely similar. The bottom of mine was a bit different, and the color was a bit darker.
> This picture is it. I had it about a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, instead of curves yours was more of an edged look. But other than that, they're the exact same :O

Also, my brother is a sword collector and I believe he has that one on your wall and a green version of your comforter. Neighbor has your speakers. Best friend has your mouse/keyboard. This is weird lol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Wow, instead of curves yours was more of an edged look. But other than that, they're the exact same :O
> Also, my brother is a sword collector and I believe he has that one on your wall and a green version of your comforter. Neighbor has your speakers. Best friend has your mouse/keyboard. This is weird lol


I am a collective of all you know.

But in a serious note ;]
Yeah, the desk was pretty cool. I ended up eventually taking off the backing and top half, along with the keyboard tray, and stained it black... And used it as a TV stand. Then eventually sold it for near the price I bought it for.
That comforter was pretty cozy. Got rid of it (along with most other items) in a house fire I mentioned in my first post in the thread.
I still have the sword. I need to sharpen it. >:]
I recently sold the speakers. For almost what I paid for them. They were good, but I've got real speakers now.








I still have they keyboard and use it for PC's I'm fixing. The mouse never worked right after the fire. (I think smoke or ash may have ruined the laser.)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I am a collective of all you know.
> But in a serious note ;]
> Yeah, the desk was pretty cool. I ended up eventually taking off the backing and top half, along with the keyboard tray, and stained it black... And used it as a TV stand. Then eventually sold it for near the price I bought it for.
> That comforter was pretty cozy. Got rid of it (along with most other items) in a house fire I mentioned in my first post in the thread.
> I still have the sword. I need to sharpen it. >:]
> I recently sold the speakers. For almost what I paid for them. They were good, but I've got real speakers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have they keyboard and use it for PC's I'm fixing. The mouse never worked right after the fire. (I think smoke or ash may have ruined the laser.)


I've been thinking about taking off the Keyboard tray too. It doesn't have enough room for anything I wanna do with it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I've been thinking about taking off the Keyboard tray too. It doesn't have enough room for anything I wanna do with it.


I think your tray might be a bit smaller.

But then again, I use small mouse pads as I set my mouse sensitivity very high.

(Only needs to move about an inch to go from one side of the screen to the other.)


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## jordanecmusic

Ordered the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate off of Amazon. Awaiting results


----------



## Delphiwizard

This is my room, the picture actually only shows 2 of the 5 desks.
There is one more desk to the left of these with my wife's pc on and 2 repair desks with monitors and keyboards and such where i handle the pc's people bring in to check.


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I still have the sword. I need to sharpen it. >:]


Dont sharpen that sword mate, if you swing it once its probably gonna break of the hilt... why? Swords like that is more of a display piece than a practical use sword. A practical sword is made out of one solid piece of steel/iron/bronze/whatever floats your boat that runs all the way down through the hilt as well. Display swords are usualy made out of two pieces, the blade and the hilt. This makes for a wery weak construction of the sword itself as it is not strong enough to support the weight of the blade during a swing. They simply arent designed to be used. Of course you might manage to swing it without breaking it, but the more times you succesfully swing the blade, the higher the risk of it breaking on the next atempt. Thats also the reason why display swords arent that sharp when you buy them. There is also a small chance of it being painted, so if you sharpen it the finish could be ruined and that would leave you with a sword that is neither decorative or practical. the manufacturers do their best to make the swords look good while still keeping the cost down, often the quality of the steel is terrible and it would be cheaper to paint them in large numbers at the time than polishing each blade individualy. Just keep it as it is and leave it on the wall.


----------



## ViperJPB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.
> 
> If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.
> 
> If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.
> 
> I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.
> 
> Laters


Beautiful room and setup man!


----------



## axipher

Moving in to my new place, snapped a few pictures during the setup. My buddy and me still have a lot of work to do running some new receptacles from the panel, running some Cat5e, building him a desk, and some new lighting.

Without further ado, here are the pics:

*Computer Room*











*The shop area/server room*





*Living room*


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> This is my room, the picture actually only shows 2 of the 5 desks.
> There is one more desk to the left of these with my wife's pc on and 2 repair desks with monitors and keyboards and such where i handle the pc's people bring in to check.


So many desks...I want one.


----------



## Alatar

New chair


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Moving in to my new place, snapped a few pictures during the setup. My buddy and me still have a lot of work to do running some new receptacles from the panel, running some Cat5e, building him a desk, and some new lighting.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer Room*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012463/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012464/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012465/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012466/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012467/
> 
> *The shop area/server room*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012470/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012469/
> 
> *Living room*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1012472/


It looks like its coming along nicely, arvi!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> New chair


I LOVE that chair, that is AWESOME!!! I also love your rig! Is that a wooden box that your rig is in/on? Can I see some pics of that!?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Moving in to my new place, snapped a few pictures during the setup. My buddy and me still have a lot of work to do running some new receptacles from the panel, running some Cat5e, building him a desk, and some new lighting.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer Room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The shop area/server room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Living room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like its coming along nicely, arvi!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!
Click to expand...

Thanks man 

It's a slow going process, I took Wednesday morning off from work to have my internet hooked up which means migrating my server from old house to new house and doing a completely new network setup. that reminds me, I need to remember to update my domain name to my new IP address...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I LOVE that chair, that is AWESOME!!! I also love your rig! Is that a wooden box that your rig is in/on? Can I see some pics of that!?


Sure











Spoiler: pics


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a slow going process, I took Wednesday morning off from work to have my internet hooked up which means migrating my server from old house to new house and doing a completely new network setup. that reminds me, I need to remember to update my domain name to my new IP address...


Right on, should be awesome! I can't wait to see your whole setup once complete.

Also, sorry for calling you arvi, I was thinking axi and typed arvi...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a slow going process, I took Wednesday morning off from work to have my internet hooked up which means migrating my server from old house to new house and doing a completely new network setup. that reminds me, I need to remember to update my domain name to my new IP address...
> 
> 
> 
> Right on, should be awesome! I can't wait to see your whole setup once complete.
> 
> Also, sorry for calling you arvi, I was thinking axi and typed arvi...
Click to expand...

That's what I figured, no worries haha.

Also, that TV unit is currently angled, any ideas on how to cover up the back really nicely? And any tips on improving the downstairs computer room, keep in mind it it a 1-year lease so major renovations are out of the question.


----------



## allenzilla

Great lookin work places!

My addition (just moved in!):


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


Nice monitor







Man the LEDs on that 690 really stand out


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Nice monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man the LEDs on that 690 really stand out


Ya I know, its gunna be sad to see it gone when I put the hydro copper block on


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Is that game worth getting?


No! Youll want to break **** when you get killed by a glitched out zombie after spending hours acquiring good gear! and the closest **** to break is your rig. I like the game but im having a break from it, its gets me to emotional lol. Hopefully when it gets released as a stand alone itll be more stable and zombie will actually die when u shoot them. and not knock u out when u have >10k blood and kill u while u have a nap on the ground. ahhhhhhhh!

oh and subbed, will post pics of my mancave when i get home from work


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> No! Youll want to break **** when you get killed by a glitched out zombie after spending hours acquiring good gear! and the closest **** to break is your rig. I like the game but im having a break from it, its gets me to emotional lol. Hopefully when it gets released as a stand alone itll be more stable and zombie will actually die when u shoot them. and not knock u out when u have >10k blood and kill u while u have a nap on the ground. ahhhhhhhh!
> oh and subbed, will post pics of my mancave when i get home from work


All that rage. I'm def. going to wait until it the official release.


----------



## Asininity

Not necessarily my new setup (going to rebuild my X6 system before I take pictures) but something Overclock related:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Not necessarily my new setup (going to rebuild my X6 system before I take pictures) but something Overclock related:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Where can I get one!?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Where can I get one!?


I found the image on the site (wallpapers, somewhere) and artscow was having a .99¢ custom mousepad with free shipping. It's not the highest quality mouse pad but I like it. Perfect for my Pi.

I'm sure if you Google it you can find the deal ^^.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I found the image on the site (wallpapers, somewhere) and artscow was having a .99¢ custom mousepad with free shipping. It's not the highest quality mouse pad but I like it. Perfect for my Pi.
> I'm sure if you Google it you can find the deal ^^.


Right on, thanks!!


----------



## Blindrage606

My humble studio apt...

Workstation iMac G5 w/SSD


iMac 27", MBP


Dont wake her up... or take her iPad.


Desktop config- slightly updated(got rid of the annoying desk tray)


Sammy 46" LED+UPS+Klipsch Pro Media 2.1


All taken with an iPhone, so please excuse crap oversaturation.


----------



## allenzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> My humble studio apt...
> Workstation iMac G5 w/SSD
> 
> iMac 27", MBP
> 
> Dont wake her up... or take her iPad.
> 
> Desktop config- slightly updated(got rid of the annoying desk tray)
> 
> Sammy 46" LED+UPS+Klipsch Pro Media 2.1
> 
> All taken with an iPhone, so please excuse crap oversaturation.


All that in a studio!? Awesome!!!!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> All that rage. I'm def. going to wait until it the official release.


Nah man don't wait, it's an Alpha mod game, of course there will be glitches. The zombie thing happened to me too, but you really need to play the game. It's loads of fun with friends, just don't go around killing everyone on sight. It isn't Call of Duty...

(Assuming you guys are talking about DayZ?)

Anyway (sorta) on topic, My ATH-M30s will be here tomorrow and so I can get rid of these 2.0 speakers. Also going to try and eliminate some clutter from my desk, but that's about all the upgrading/updating I will do since I have college next year and need to save.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> My humble studio apt...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Workstation iMac G5 w/SSD
> 
> iMac 27", MBP
> 
> Dont wake her up... or take her iPad.
> 
> Desktop config- slightly updated(got rid of the annoying desk tray)
> 
> Sammy 46" LED+UPS+Klipsch Pro Media 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> All taken with an iPhone, so please excuse crap oversaturation.


Very sweet setup you have!!


----------



## raptorxrx

Dat fan. In the studio. Expensiveeee. (For a fan IMO)


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Dat fan. In the studio. Expensiveeee. (For a fan IMO)


Saw one of those (Was smaller) advertised for $100+ after $150 savings.


----------



## SDriver

Watch that ipad! My dog scratched my ipad screen stepping on it while on the couch.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> Whoa, I want to be like you when I grow up sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my corner. Nothing fancy, but it does the job:


I like the amount of space you have in that desk when you slide out the tray for the keyboard and mouse... A lot of desks don't give you much space for a large keyboard or mouse pad and your forced to take up room on top of the desk.


----------



## kikkO

Here's mine,

Sorry about the crappy point'n shoot.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

dat chair


----------



## tianh

what chair is that?!


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> dat chair


Like? Dislike?

I found it on this website, had to wait 2 months (pre-order) before any store, online or off, had it back it stock.


----------



## jordanecmusic

WE NEED AN OVERCLOCK.NET DEATHADDER!! DDDD


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> WE NEED AN OVERCLOCK.NET DEATHADDER!! DDDD


yes! or custom skins for mouses and keyboards


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I like the amount of space you have in that desk when you slide out the tray for the keyboard and mouse... A lot of desks don't give you much space for a large keyboard or mouse pad and your forced to take up room on top of the desk.


Yes, that's the main reason why I got this desk in the first place.


----------



## bxrdj

doing a major update today - cant wait to get off work!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> doing a major update today - cant wait to get off work!!!


I wanna see







Can't wait


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nah man don't wait, it's an Alpha mod game, of course there will be glitches. The zombie thing happened to me too, but you really need to play the game. It's loads of fun with friends, just don't go around killing everyone on sight. It isn't Call of Duty...
> (Assuming you guys are talking about DayZ?)


Aight, I'll consider it. I watched about 10min worth of game play. Lots of stuff going on and the Zombies run like they are on Riods.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Aight, I'll consider it. I watched about 10min worth of game play. Lots of stuff going on and the Zombies run like they are on Riods.


They walk in buildings. Just run through towns, go into building, mow them down, acquire low level loot they drop sometimes. Stay away from small towns, devoid of loot and full of zombies.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Just got my blackwidow ultimate in the mail today. I absolutely love it. All it needs is an overclock.net replacement spacebar.


----------



## w-moffatt

heres my addition! tidy little room, looking for a wider desk as its a little small but i cant complain!


----------



## kamikaze_

Closet stuff and previous/old computers.









Everyone's got one of these junk drawers of computer stuff, right?









HitLights LED 5 meter strip with Ledwholesalers 30W power block.









Worst day ever, when my Rampage III Extreme decided it was not gonna power on anymore after a little bit of water touched the chipset. The board was not even plugged into my power supply! My i7 980x still works fine, so I was not gonna waste more money on buying any newer generation boards when I spent $840 used quality for my processor.







Oh by the way, that EVGA X58 FTW3 board gets the noble peace award for killing my Razer Megalodon 7.1 with the way the front panel USB and firewire ports are arranged. Where the USB is on my Rampage III, I looked on the EVGA X58 board as if it was a USB port too. It had the missing pin in the corner of the pins just like a USB port! It took me until I burned out a SD card reader to realize my $100+ headphones were dead. I was so frustrated, especially after my Rampage III Extreme died and I had to replace that because I have no box or invoice for my headphones or the Rampage III Extreme. Yeah, long story but hey why not go ahead and share why you see two X58 boards and two pairs of Megalodon 7.1 headphones.









In a few days I will have a Cooler Master V6 to complete the downgrade.









General setup as of now, that Microsoft Sidewinder X4 will also soon get replaced with a Daskeyboard S Pro (cherry mx blue key switches). I'm gonna love that clicky sound on the keys when I type and play!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Like? Dislike?
> I found it on this website, had to wait 2 months (pre-order) before any store, online or off, had it back it stock.


me gusta @ chair


----------



## noobsrus

This is what it used to look like:



And then i got my keyboard fixed and got some new stuff so this is what it looks like now:




I made the box myself for the keyboard to sit on the desk and my monitor and comp up.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Closet stuff and previous/old computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's got one of these junk drawers of computer stuff, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitLights LED 5 meter strip with Ledwholesalers 30W power block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst day ever, when my Rampage III Extreme decided it was not gonna power on anymore after a little bit of water touched the chipset. The board was not even plugged into my power supply! My i7 980x still works fine, so I was not gonna waste more money on buying any newer generation boards when I spent $840 used quality for my processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, that EVGA X58 FTW3 board gets the noble peace award for killing my Razer Megalodon 7.1 with the way the front panel USB and firewire ports are arranged. Where the USB is on my Rampage III, I looked on the EVGA X58 board as if it was a USB port too. It had the missing pin in the corner of the pins just like a USB port! It took me until I burned out a SD card reader to realize my $100+ headphones were dead. I was so frustrated, especially after my Rampage III Extreme died and I had to replace that because I have no box or invoice for my headphones or the Rampage III Extreme. Yeah, long story but hey why not go ahead and share why you see two X58 boards and two pairs of Megalodon 7.1 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a few days I will have a Cooler Master V6 to complete the downgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General setup as of now, that Microsoft Sidewinder X4 will also soon get replaced with a Daskeyboard S Pro (cherry mx blue key switches). I'm gonna love that clicky sound on the keys when I type and play!





You went from a 600t to a Source 220. Not bashing the 220, cause I own one too. But why the down grade? Also, how much for the rad?


----------



## bxrdj

Work in progress, and I only took one pic with my phone, but this is part of the new mixing/maschine/sampling station with the display flat for easier use while playing - i will take better pics when I get home, but I was up until 3am last night finishing everything in this room


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress, and I only took one pic with my phone, but this is part of the new mixing/maschine/sampling station with the display flat for easier use while playing - i will take better pics when I get home, but I was up until 3am last night finishing everything in this room


Do you make any music? Or just DJ?


----------



## mironccr345

And if you mix, can we get a sample.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You went from a 600t to a Source 220. Not bashing the 220, cause I own one too. But why the down grade? Also, how much for the rad?


I want more of a simple build, without all of the crazy watercooling, and the massive case that I had to have on the other side of my desk or somewhere away from me to not create such a hot spot. Here's a before picture from earlier this year.









I have a friend in the real that is interested in buying my water cooling for his sandy bridge build. He does not have a GTX 570/580 though, he got 6950.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Nice stuff


Thanks!


----------



## bxrdj

that setup is used mainly for chopping up samples and maschine as a sampler and further editing ... my main computer runs cubase where i load everything ...


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I was bored the other day and "updated" the room again.
> Snip
> Having the computer on the floor under the desk is a no go, a lot more heat stuck under the desk and a lot more dust within a couple of days, not to mention the rig runs cooler on the desk and it's being hit directly by the A/C.


OT but watching the Super copa I couldn't help but think of your avatar when Christiano scored. So glad barcelona tied it back up quick.


----------



## kamikaze_

No more compact small NZXT Source 220 case for me, this tower cooler is too tall to fit in. Turning it sideways, the heat pipes on the cooler touches/flexes the heat sink for the mosfets. I put everything back in the Graphite 600T. Feels good to have the fan controller again though. I was running fans on the motherboard headers with no fan management set in the bios.









Perfectly back in 600T.


















Ever since my Rampage III Extreme getting killed by a little leak after two years of use, I don't feel too safe water cooling anymore. My room gets really hot too, because of having small radiators cooling a 4.5GHz processor and a 952MHz video card. Maybe then I should have spent a little more money on a RX360 instead of RS360.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> No more compact small NZXT Source 220 case for me, this tower cooler is too tall to fit in. Turning it sideways, the heat pipes on the cooler touches/flexes the heat sink for the mosfets. I put everything back in the Graphite 600T. Feels good to have the fan controller again though. I was running fans on the motherboard headers with no fan management set in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly back in 600T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since my Rampage III Extreme getting killed by a little leak after two years of use, I don't feel too safe water cooling anymore. My room gets really hot too, because of having small radiators cooling a 4.5GHz processor and a 952MHz video card. Maybe then I should have spent a little more money on a RX360 instead of RS360.


Were you running distilled water? Crap, I had a whole leak on my motherboard before and never even had an issue -- But, I have learned my lesson in the past and I keep all my invoices and original packaging with me at all times.


----------



## johnvosh




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*


Man, those boxes would be so satisfying to look at all the time







Awesome room you have. Though I would arrange the mobos in a more.. _artistic_ manner


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Man, those boxes would be so satisfying to look at all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome room you have. Though I would arrange the mobos in a more.. _artistic_ manner


I would, but I plan on filling the wall with motherboards eventually. Most of the boards on the wall do work, except for 2 that have bad caps, 1 that just won't post, and the dual Opteron that won' read past 192MB of memory. As for the boxes, The A8N-Sli/Tyan/Foxconn/& the Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 are complete with all accessories. And for the CPU's, all but 6 are still factory sealed. I've got a total of 375 CPU's & 44 motherboards.


----------



## w-moffatt

375 cpus....i want to ask why? but i know there answer will be why not! lol...


----------



## jellis142

Oh the PPD all of those would muster at once.

Probably not that much







But damn... what a wall. Every component that goes out on me is being screwed onto a plaque, and it's going on my wall of the past.


----------



## Crixxus

Here's my new setup


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Were you running distilled water? Crap, I had a whole leak on my motherboard before and never even had an issue -- But, I have learned my lesson in the past and I keep all my invoices and original packaging with me at all times.


Yeah, I had some clear blue Koolance coolant. I usually do that all of the time now, keep invoices and box's it got shipped in.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crixxus*
> 
> Here's my new setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the Ikea Galant desk?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


So jelly!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crixxus*
> 
> Here's my new setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spiler]


Love the setup, very clean!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Is that the Ikea Galant desk?


I would bet money that it is...Looks a lot like _part_ of my desk...
Old pic just for referance:


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I would bet money that it is...Looks a lot like _part_ of my desk...
> Old pic just for referance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh I am Jelly of your setup....









I just checked Ikea's website his desk might be the VIKA table / desk since it isnt as big as the Galant


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Oh I am Jelly of your setup....


Thanks! Yeah, the desk was crazy expensive because I wanted/needed it to be so big. I have 4 rigs running at my desk, 5 monitors, so I needed a ton of space so I can multi task. Also, the space on the end (bottom right hand corner of the pic, where all the crap is) I wanted to leave open because I do work from home some on my company laptop, so needed a space that I could set it up and work without having to rearrange.

The desk is an Ikea Galant with quite a few add ons. I'd actually like to get one more section to add to the left side to push it out further from the wall and give me more space work on homework (I'm starting back into college next week for a second degreee).

The only problem I have now is I have no drawers, so my wife and I are also trying to figure out what we can get to work with it. I don't want filing cabinates, so its hard to find something that will match and will fit under the desk. If anyone has any ideas for what would work with the Galant, that would be awesome. I live 5 minutes from Ikea, so something from there would be cool.

EDIT:

OK, so after writing this, I thought to get on Ikea's website and I found THIS that I might have to get to have drawers at my desk!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the desk was crazy expensive because I wanted/needed it to be so big. I have 4 rigs running at my desk, 5 monitors, so I needed a ton of space so I can multi task. Also, the space on the end (bottom right hand corner of the pic, where all the crap is) I wanted to leave open because I do work from home some on my company laptop, so needed a space that I could set it up and work without having to rearrange.
> The desk is an Ikea Galant with quite a few add ons. I'd actually like to get one more section to add to the left side to push it out further from the wall and give me more space work on homework (I'm starting back into college next week for a second degreee).
> The only problem I have now is I have no drawers, so my wife and I are also trying to figure out what we can get to work with it. I don't want filing cabinates, so its hard to find something that will match and will fit under the desk. If anyone has any ideas for what would work with the Galant, that would be awesome. I live 5 minutes from Ikea, so something from there would be cool.
> EDIT:
> OK, so after writing this, I thought to get on Ikea's website and I found THIS that I might have to get to have drawers at my desk!


LOL you found the same thing I was going to suggest you get to give you some drawers for storage. Or you could always go Rubber Drawer Storage to save money - something like this

http://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-10124-Plastic-Hardware-6-5-Inch/dp/B003TV3NL0/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1345823875&sr=8-14&keywords=storage+drawers


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crixxus*
> 
> Here's my new setup


Nice







Very clean. Is that a G510? I have one of those things and it was a PITA to get my sig rig to post. Apparently the analog headphone and mic ports on the kb make it difficult for most mb to recognize the input out of the box, the bios has to be update first so you ended up needing a different kb to post the first time. I had to borrow my roommates G15.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the desk was crazy expensive because I wanted/needed it to be so big. I have 4 rigs running at my desk, 5 monitors, so I needed a ton of space so I can multi task. Also, the space on the end (bottom right hand corner of the pic, where all the crap is) I wanted to leave open because I do work from home some on my company laptop, so needed a space that I could set it up and work without having to rearrange.
> The desk is an Ikea Galant with quite a few add ons. I'd actually like to get one more section to add to the left side to push it out further from the wall and give me more space work on homework (I'm starting back into college next week for a second degreee).
> The only problem I have now is I have no drawers, so my wife and I are also trying to figure out what we can get to work with it. I don't want filing cabinates, so its hard to find something that will match and will fit under the desk. If anyone has any ideas for what would work with the Galant, that would be awesome. I live 5 minutes from Ikea, so something from there would be cool.
> EDIT:
> OK, so after writing this, I thought to get on Ikea's website and I found THIS that I might have to get to have drawers at my desk!


Just get some of those rubbermaid containers from walmart or staples. I had the same problem you do, and that's what i ended up doing.
http://www.staples.com/Staples-4-Drawer-Rolling-Cart-with-Plastic-Organizer-Top/product_809566
my local store had these on sale for $12 or $15 two days ago. You don't have to attach the wheels.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> LOL you found the same thing I was going to suggest you get to give you some drawers for storage. Or you could always go Rubber Drawer Storage to save money - something like this
> http://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-10124-Plastic-Hardware-6-5-Inch/dp/B003TV3NL0/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1345823875&sr=8-14&keywords=storage+drawers


Yeah, those just aren't big enough for what I need (notebooks, spare computer parts, etc), but I do like that for my work bench area!! I really need something to organize all the small parts (screws, adapters, etc). Thanks for the link!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Just get some of those rubbermaid containers from walmart or staples. I had the same problem you do, and that's what i ended up doing.
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-4-Drawer-Rolling-Cart-with-Plastic-Organizer-Top/product_809566
> my local store had these on sale for $12 or $15 two days ago. You don't have to attach the wheels.


This also is something that I might get for my work bench. I want to keep with the wood for my desk, I'm trying to keep a very high-end professional look to it all, but that would be awesome for larger things around my work bench (extra coolers, MBs, parts, etc). Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


They rig itself is awesome, but you really should get yourself a nice big desk, line the monitors and sit further back to have them all in your field of view.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> They rig itself is awesome, but you really should get yourself a nice big desk, line the monitors and sit further back to have them all in your field of view.


Not really, depending on what you use them for but not gaming. In a racing sim and most fps it looks better with angles to fill your peripheral view.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the desk was crazy expensive because I wanted/needed it to be so big. I have 4 rigs running at my desk, 5 monitors, so I needed a ton of space so I can multi task. Also, the space on the end (bottom right hand corner of the pic, where all the crap is) I wanted to leave open because I do work from home some on my company laptop, so needed a space that I could set it up and work without having to rearrange.
> The desk is an Ikea Galant with quite a few add ons. I'd actually like to get one more section to add to the left side to push it out further from the wall and give me more space work on homework (I'm starting back into college next week for a second degreee).
> The only problem I have now is I have no drawers, so my wife and I are also trying to figure out what we can get to work with it. I don't want filing cabinates, so its hard to find something that will match and will fit under the desk. If anyone has any ideas for what would work with the Galant, that would be awesome. I live 5 minutes from Ikea, so something from there would be cool.
> EDIT:
> OK, so after writing this, I thought to get on Ikea's website and I found THIS that I might have to get to have drawers at my desk!


Yea Ikea has a couple under desk options for storage for both the Galant and Amon. I just couldn't bring my self to buy them. Feel they are not designed properly and they cost as much if not more than the actual desk. The one you linked I found t the drawers to be to shallow. But then the one with a deep drawer only has 2 drawers. Then the open face one only has 2 shelves. IDK. Maybe im just crazy.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. I was thinking of getting an LED lighting strip. I would run it behind my speakers, desk, and monitor. The strip I had in mind is: http://www.amazon.com/HitLights-Changing-Waterproof-Key-Remote-Transformer/dp/B006JUW77Y/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header

My question is, what do you guys think will be the best color to use? I was thinking a purple, whether it be light or dark. I'm a little confused on which exactly to pick, since my walls are such a deep red. =p



Also, new monitor should be in Monday or Tuesday. Will post then.


----------



## Ghooble

Use Cyan IMO if you can get it. Cyan/Black is a good combo

Example (threw in red for the wall)


----------



## EpicPie

@ Sazexa, nice Polk Audio setup.


----------



## Cole S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys. I was thinking of getting an LED lighting strip. I would run it behind my speakers, desk, and monitor. The strip I had in mind is: http://www.amazon.com/HitLights-Changing-Waterproof-Key-Remote-Transformer/dp/B006JUW77Y/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
> My question is, what do you guys think will be the best color to use? I was thinking a purple, whether it be light or dark. I'm a little confused on which exactly to pick, since my walls are such a deep red. =p
> 
> Also, new monitor should be in Monday or Tuesday. Will post then.


I think purple or blue would be your best choice. Red obviously wouldn't show up a whole ton and green would just look like Christmas haha


----------



## longroadtrip

Since the LEDs are RGB...play around with it a bit and see what colors YOU like. That's the nice thing about RGB lights...you don't have to pick just one color.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My new desk


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys. I was thinking of getting an LED lighting strip. I would run it behind my speakers, desk, and monitor. The strip I had in mind is: http://www.amazon.com/HitLights-Changing-Waterproof-Key-Remote-Transformer/dp/B006JUW77Y/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
> My question is, what do you guys think will be the best color to use? I was thinking a purple, whether it be light or dark. I'm a little confused on which exactly to pick, since my walls are such a deep red. =p
> 
> Also, new monitor should be in Monday or Tuesday. Will post then.


My main colors are red, black, and white. So I would personally try out white LED strip. Otherwise just go with anything else if you're big on different colors. By the way, nice desk...I should have the same one except backwards. Sadly it seems to wear down easily but I'll just try painting it when it gets too bad...


----------



## bowness437

Hello! I would like to remodel my computer workstation room to that of the 21st century or whatever.

Personally I would like a long table for things and all my components and headphones. Pics are as follows of what I have currently:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










slightly Updated ones:









I have a Mid ATX below the desk with a large UPS XS1500 by APC and a sub that is approx 12" x 10" x 10"


----------



## 161029

@ bowei/bowness

Put in my







at Head-Fi. Enjoy!


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My new desk


so thats what an infraction machine looks like <()>


----------



## 1-anh

Here's my current setup, I just got the desk recently off craigslist for $40!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> Hello! I would like to remodel my computer workstation room to that of the 21st century or whatever.
> Personally I would like a long table for things and all my components and headphones. Pics are as follows of what I have currently:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly Updated ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Mid ATX below the desk with a large UPS XS1500 by APC and a sub that is approx 12" x 10" x 10"


Your setup looks good, there's nothing wrong with it :\


----------



## EpicPie

@ 1-anh, that desk looks nice for $40.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1-anh*
> 
> 
> Here's my current setup, I just got the desk recently off craigslist for $40!


Got dang. 40 Bucks what a bargain.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ 1-anh, that desk looks nice for $40.


Looks nice for a $150 USD desk.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1-anh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current setup, I just got the desk recently off craigslist for $40!


A Galant with T legs for $40 bucks! I'm so jelly!!!









Mine cost me over $500 from Ikea (though it is quite a bit larger).


----------



## Snyderman34

Got my door up now. All that's left is the trim and putting things on the walls.


----------



## MPDpsycho

Sorry for the cellphone pics









How it looks when I'm on vacation.









How it looks the rest of the year.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Got my door up now. All that's left is the trim and putting things on the walls.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Looks very awesome!!! Very clean, nice work on the construction!!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPDpsycho*
> 
> Sorry for the cellphone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it looks when I'm on vacation.


OOOOOO CCCCCCC DDDDDD Your monitors are not evenly mounted


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> OOOOOO CCCCCCC DDDDDD Your monitors are not evenly mounted


I think the photo is at an angle (parallax).


----------



## rrims

My new desk I built and rig.

Now just gotta build a new TV stand and figure out how I'm going to squeeze my 7.1 in this room.


----------



## lagittaja

A bit of a work in progress..



Table top is Ikea Furuskog, still vanilla, I'll stain it when I have the time.
Legs are some cheapo Vika Adils which I figured to give a go because of their cheap price and yeah they're just pure crap, will replace them next month.
Chair will be replaced by a Markus chair next month as well.
P.S. Keyboard tray -> haters gonna hate



Speaker stands are Norstone Stylum 2 and I love them, major pain in the butt to assemble (spent like 1½-2h lol) but it was totally worth it









Still gotta do some cable management under there


----------



## Slayem

@rimms, that desk is so perfect! Nice rig too!


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> @rimms, that desk is so perfect! Nice rig too!


Thanks! Glad you like it!

The rig is actually going under the knife soon.


----------



## Jake1337

Kind of a crappy pic Here is the new set up. I ditched the midi keyboard for now. I just wasn't using it enough.



Lemme know what you think.

Pce


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> My new desk I built and rig.
> Now just gotta build a new TV stand and figure out how I'm going to squeeze my 7.1 in this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that desk and your setup. What games do you play the most on eyefinity?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love that desk and your setup. What games do you play the most on eyefinity?


I actually don't run eyefinity. My third monitor is only 1600x900. So I turn off crossfire when I need the 4 screens to work (3 monitors + 1 TV). Then turn on crossfire when I want to game on my center monitor or the TV.









But for games, I mostly just play TF2, NFS: Hot Pursuit, Batman Arkham city, Just Cause 2, and I'm replaying Oblivion.


----------



## athlon 64

I didn"t know there was a computer room pics club but i"m very happy to see it. Here is a few crappy pics of my room few months ago. You will see more pictures in abouth a month when i get a dell u2412m witch will become my primary screen and u2311h will become secondary. I"m also buying some new sennheiser hd202 and a canon 600D ! So pics won"t be this crappy:


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Looks very awesome!!! Very clean, nice work on the construction!!


I wish it was all my work. lol. Had a buddy that does houses come over and help me out. Invaluable knowledge right there


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I didn"t know there was a computer room pics club but i"m very happy to see it. Here is a few crappy pics of my room few months ago. You will see more pictures in abouth a month when i get a dell u2412m witch will become my primary screen and u2311h will become secondary. I"m also buying some new sennheiser hd202 and a canon 600D ! So pics won"t be this crappy:


I love that shelf.


----------



## athlon 64

What shelf


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> What shelf


Oh, am I wrong? It looks as though there is a glass shelf on the wall above your desk.


----------



## athlon 64

Ahaaa, i"m sorry, i didn"t know what shelf means xd. Yeah i made that about 2 years ago. I used to keep speakers up there but it was ugly and acustics where bad so speakers are behind me now and i keep a bunch of local IT magazines up there.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I wish it was all my work. lol. Had a buddy that does houses come over and help me out. Invaluable knowledge right there


Yeah, it always helps to have someone who knows what their doing jump in and help. Looks good though!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, it always helps to have someone who knows what their doing jump in and help. Looks good though!


No kidding. If I had done it myself the wall would be flat where the computer is now with me buried underneath. And thanks!


----------



## 1-anh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> A Galant with T legs for $40 bucks! I'm so jelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine cost me over $500 from Ikea (though it is quite a bit larger).


I am glad I was able to pick it up, normal cost in canada is slightly higher than the states and this configuration would have costed me at least 300+ before taxes!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1-anh*
> 
> I am glad I was able to pick it up, normal cost in canada is slightly higher than the states and this configuration would have costed me at least 300+ before taxes!


Yeah that was a great find! You can't beat the Galant, IMO.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Woo hoo my sleeved cables come today


----------



## Blackheart 72

Mine


----------



## Sazexa

Here we go boys.

I'm only posting this crappy, un-edited one for now. Better ones will come tomorrow. I'm in love with this U2711.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I would love to have a u3011, but would have problem going for the u2711 instead. Jelly for sure. Nice setup ya got there Sazexa


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I would love to have a u3011, but would have problem going for the u2711 instead. Jelly for sure. Nice setup ya got there Sazexa


$400-$500 for 160 extra lines of pixels, with a slightly lower PPI, is a little silly and not justifyable to me... So, I went with the 2711 instead. ;]


----------



## coreylittle

Just got it set up tonight. 3 27" Samsung Led's and a Samsung 40" Led on Xfired 7970's


----------



## DarkPyro

Alright here we go!

My desk from a little while back:
  

Where I watch all my movies:


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> $400-$500 for 160 extra lines of pixels, with a slightly lower PPI, is a little silly and not justifyable to me... So, I went with the 2711 instead. ;]


Pixel density is where it's at!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Pixel density is where it's at!


Honestly, to me, 140 for my 13.3" laptop feels good, perhaps too high at times.
For the longest time I've been a fan of this ~110 PPI. The distance I sit from the monitor... This feels perfect.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreylittle*
> 
> 
> Just got it set up tonight. 3 27" Samsung Led's and a Samsung 40" Led on Xfired 7970's


THIS. IS. AWESOME!









I'm so jelly.


----------



## BradleyW

How do you play in the dark with all them screens? One is enough for me, in a well lit room lol.


----------



## Sazexa

Here we go. Took a few pictures today.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Here we go. Took a few pictures today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


So clean. So black. I love it!!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Here we go. Took a few pictures today.


Such a clean and tidy setup, I love it.. Why doesn't my space look like this? x3


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So clean. So black. I love it!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Such a clean and tidy setup, I love it.. Why doesn't my space look like this? x3


Thank you very much!
For the most part, it's always clean and tidy. Aside from when I've got a few papers from working on a project or something. I think I need to get some LED lighting strips for behind the speakers, desk, and monitor... And then a headphone stand that will match nicely... And I'll be done with upgrading my little computer area for some time.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Nice setup Sazexa!
Some pics of my rearranged office and ikea hack desk...


----------



## Rognin

My un-imaginative and un-finished setup...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> My un-imaginative and un-finished setup...


Yeah, 3 monitors are so boring.









You should see my tiny cube of a room


----------



## SolidSnake1162

@ rrims

That desk is so baus.

Don't I know you from somewhere?


----------



## K4IKEN

Just moved in to the new place.. My simple set-up.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Added the corsair sleeved cables















High quality. Sleeving feels very nice. I like them.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Added the corsair sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> High quality. Sleeving feels very nice. I like them.


that does look good. I've been thinking of getting those myself, but for the price I think i would rather learn how to sleave and make some custom length cables. I need an extra long molex to run behind the mb tray up to my fan controller any way. Love your build (we have a lot of the same parts), H100 and Ax850 ftw


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Added the corsair sleeved cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality. Sleeving feels very nice. I like them.





ya, those cables look awesome...the only reason I wish I had an AX850 over my HX850.
I too would like to learn to make my own cables, for computer and audio equipment.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Here we go boys.
> 
> I'm only posting this crappy, un-edited one for now. Better ones will come tomorrow. I'm in love with this U2711.





Sazexa, your setup is so clean/sleek...it's f'ing awesome.
what keyboard is that?


----------



## irun4edmund

^I hear the Ax line 24 pin connectors are a pita to work with when your sleeving. If I hadn't gotten such a good deal on my 850, i would have gone with a much cheaper 650 from seasonic, but i do like the upgrade options the 850 gives me


----------



## Milestailsprowe

My Dorm Room


----------



## ironsurvivor

I would learn to love how to sleeve it myself as well, but i just said screw it and bought these instead. I would also do it to my audio equipment as well haha.


----------



## raptorxrx

For a dorm, that's very good. Very good.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> For a dorm, that's very good. Very good.


Senior off campus dorm with people I trust in the room. Otherwise it would be a gaming laptop hooked up to a monitor.


----------



## Fishinfan

ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025539/width/350/height/700[/IMG][IMG

Nice pics ulnevrgtit ! I do like the how the colors are warm and inviting.But why is your 360 on the side bookcase in the pic?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025539/width/350/height/700[/IMG][IMG
> 
> Nice pics ulnevrgtit ! I do like the how the colors are warm and inviting.But why is your 360 on the side bookcase in the pic?


^



Thanks Fishinfan, I have the 360 there because I use it on both my tv and monitor...


----------



## bjgrenke

All these setups make mine look like garbage







Anyways, found a small TV stand in my basement and decided to use it to prop my rig up on. Keeps the dust out and gives me a little shelf and storage







Hopefully that'll tide me over until I get a new desk -____-


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Nice setup Sazexa!


Thanks, your set up is pretty nice. I love that desk setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Sazexa, your setup is so clean/sleek...it's f'ing awesome.
> what keyboard is that?


Thank you very much. It's a Microsoft Sidewinder X6. I might change it eventually. Maybe get something with a riser in the back and white back-lit LED keys. For now it's as is; with the number pad detached.


----------



## henwyybwoi

@ulnvrgtt. really liking that set up dude!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Thanks henwyybwoi


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> All these setups make mine look like garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, found a small TV stand in my basement and decided to use it to prop my rig up on. Keeps the dust out and gives me a little shelf and storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that'll tide me over until I get a new desk -____-
> -SNIP-


What do you think of the RAT mouse (I think I spotted one). I have one, and honestly, I find it too clunky to game with, and not that comfortable (I have a RAT 7 if it makes a difference.)

My Deathadder gets here tomorrow, so maybe I'll like that better.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What do you think of the RAT mouse (I think I spotted one). I have one, and honestly, I find it too clunky to game with, and not that comfortable (I have a RAT 7 if it makes a difference.)
> My Deathadder gets here tomorrow, so maybe I'll like that better.


I know you weren't talking to me, but I have both of those mice so I thought I'd give my









The Deathadder is quite a bit larger than the RAT 7, you'll have to get used to the larger shape fitting into your entire hand, and IMO at least, the Deathadder feels somewhat more cumbersome than the RAT 7 because of it's size, despite being lighter IIRC.

If you remove all the weights from the RAT 7 it feels much better to use IMO.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What do you think of the RAT mouse (I think I spotted one). I have one, and honestly, I find it too clunky to game with, and not that comfortable (I have a RAT 7 if it makes a difference.)
> My Deathadder gets here tomorrow, so maybe I'll like that better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know you weren't talking to me, but I have both of those mice so I thought I'd give my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Deathadder is quite a bit larger than the RAT 7, you'll have to get used to the larger shape fitting into your entire hand, and IMO at least, the Deathadder feels somewhat more cumbersome than the RAT 7 because of it's size, despite being lighter IIRC.
> If you remove all the weights from the RAT 7 it feels much better to use IMO.


I've had a RAT 7 for a long time and to be honest I'm not sure if I like it. At times it can be quite comfortable and others I'm wishing I had a new mouse. Also not sure if it's just me but I have a lot of tracking issues with mine that gets annoying. I'll probably be getting a new mouse soon, not sure what to get though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I've had a RAT 7 for a long time and to be honest I'm not sure if I like it. At times it can be quite comfortable and others I'm wishing I had a new mouse. Also not sure if it's just me but I have a lot of tracking issues with mine that gets annoying. I'll probably be getting a new mouse soon, not sure what to get though


Sometimes I have tracking issues aswell, but I think it's more to do with my desk being awful.


----------



## ranviper

Finally have a permanent room for the next 6-12 months.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Finally have a permanent room for the next 6-12 months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sometimes I have tracking issues aswell, but I think it's more to do with my desk being awful.


I also heard black mousepads don't work well with the RATs. I just clean the sensor with a Q-tip when it starts acting up and that usually fixes it.


----------



## Crixxus

Yes that is the ikea galant desk


----------



## bowness437

I asked for remodeling help a while back. Anyway, I did some temporary changes and here is the new man cave





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Like the head-fi wallpaper


----------



## Nivekz

I was debating between a u2711 and ATD and eventually just went with a 24" (Dell U2410). I'll upgrade in the future when I need the more screen space but for now this cuts it fine.


----------



## FerminTigas

My room..


----------



## Broseidon

this thread makes me jealous of all these people with copious amounts of money.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> My room..


Where are you located in Manila I just redeployed but was in the Philippines all of last month


----------



## FerminTigas

I'm in Sampaloc, Manila


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Like the head-fi wallpaper


Thank you







I don't care for wallappers and in all actuality had the Default Win 7 Wallpaper on my destkop for longer than all the other special ones combined and so I went with the simple Head Fi one


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivekz*
> 
> I was debating between a u2711 and ATD and eventually just went with a 24" (Dell U2410). I'll upgrade in the future when I need the more screen space but for now this cuts it fine.


It's simple. I like your set up.
I was debating between two U2410's and one U2711... But two would have barely fit, and I usually prefer one screen over two anyways. So I went with one 2711. ;]

Enjoy your 2410! The line of ultrasharps the U2410, U2711, and U3011 are from are all amazing.


----------



## kamikaze_

Cozy corner, I'm still waiting on some new stuff to come in. I finally came around to buying my first mechanical keyboard and am not going to be making windows movie maker videos anymore.


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy corner, I'm still waiting on some new stuff to come in. I finally came around to buying my first mechanical keyboard and am not going to be making windows movie maker videos anymore.


Why use the Razer when you have a Beyer? Pretty sure the Beyer should beat it in gaming too.


----------



## Balsagna

Megaldons are good headsets in all honesty. That control pod comes in handy when using a voip


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> Why use the Razer when you have a Beyer? Pretty sure the Beyer should beat it in gaming too.


My DT 990 pair is not so great at enemy location in FPS games. When I got the Beyerdynamic headphones on, it's only two channels, left and right. I can't hear from behind me, above and below of where the enemy sounds are coming from. Those Megalodon 7.1's are for my gaming use only. I am switched to the DT 990 when I wanna listen to music.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> My DT 990 pair is not so great at enemy location in FPS games. When I got the Beyerdynamic headphones on, it's only two channels, left and right. I can't hear from behind me, above and below of where the enemy sounds are coming from. Those Megalodon 7.1's are for my gaming use only. I am switched to the DT 990 when I wanna listen to music.


I think your DT990s might be malfunctioning. My 770s have a pretty good soundstage and excellent positional accuracy, and the 990s are s_upposed_ to have both a bigger and more accurate soundstage.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> My DT 990 pair is not so great at enemy location in FPS games. When I got the Beyerdynamic headphones on, it's only two channels, left and right. I can't hear from behind me, above and below of where the enemy sounds are coming from. Those Megalodon 7.1's are for my gaming use only. I am switched to the DT 990 when I wanna listen to music.


doesnt your sound card have virtual surround ? this usually mixes 7.1 appropriately to 2 ch and after all you only have two ears


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cozy corner, I'm still waiting on some new stuff to come in. I finally came around to buying my first mechanical keyboard and am not going to be making windows movie maker videos anymore.


I'm ashamed to admit it, but the fact that you put the red WASD-keys on the arrow keys are driving me crazy. Nice keyboard though, have the same one. Love it! So much better (imo) then the SideWinder x4 it replaced.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjeserud*
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit it, but the fact that you put the red WASD-keys on the arrow keys are driving me crazy. Nice keyboard though, have the same one. Love it! So much better (imo) then the SideWinder x4 it replaced.


I use the arrow keys to move in FPS games, most likely any PC game that requires a model to move around maps, I would have my movement keys bound to the arrows. Since Quake 2 back in 1998 when I was a kid, I always felt like it was so right to have my movement keys to the arrows, I believed that the up, down, left, right should help my little mind know which way I want the guy on my screen to move.







This is my first mechanical keyboard too, I like it when I type, I hear the clicky feedback sound on it due to this model having cherry mx blue key switches. Welcome to the forum, by the way. (since this is your first post)


----------



## Texasinstrument

I've been noticing that a lot of the posters on some /g/ "battlestation threads" have been stealing people's pictures from this thread.


----------



## Cape Cod

Here's mine with the new desk and 27" with a 27" monitor setup.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Here's mine with the new desk and 27" with a 27" monitor setup.


Whoa dont mean to be offensive but you need to clean that thing out!
I did mine two days ago and It's as if there was a refuge camp for dust.

Very nice setup though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Here's mine with the new desk and 27" with a 27" monitor setup.


I used to have the Antec 300 too, such a noisy, dusty case.


----------



## Cape Cod

lol That's actually why I had the side panel off at the time. But stupid me took pics before I cleaned it. I only wish the fan filters came out easier.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texasinstrument*
> 
> I've been noticing that a lot of the posters on some /g/ "battlestation threads" have been stealing people's pictures from this thread.


Freaking me out you wear a mask called counterfeit, freaking me out you wear a mask.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Freaking me out you wear a mask called counterfeit, freaking me out you wear a mask.


I actually post my station on /g/. And could post pictures there and here. Same pictures.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I actually post my station on /g/. And could post pictures there and here. Same pictures.


Ditto.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I actually post my station on /g/. And could post pictures there and here. Same pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## kamikaze_

Other stuff I feel like showing off, there's more in the closet but I don't really feel like I should get all of that out. Amazon.com, by a regular/standard G9x (my third G9x so far), get sent a MW3 edition.







So, I put my old grip on it.


----------



## slausell

So much cable mess. Taken with htc one s.


----------



## ivr56

Got a new desk awhile back. So much more space compared to my old one


----------



## rrims

Got myself a new mouse, new mouse pad, and a new chair. So figured I would do a small update.


















(PS: I have every intention of getting rid of the MW3 grip on the G9x, just waiting for it to come in the mail)


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> PS: I have every intention of getting rid of the MW3 grip on the G9x, just waiting for it to come in the mail


Yes, I feel your pain, because I just got my third G9x yesterday, regular G9x and I got sent a MW3 edition G9x.

Re-post, I know. Cry about it.


----------



## rrims

I was tempted to take the comfort grip and try my hand at painting it. But with the high humidity area that is your hand, I didn't want it to chip off later.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I was tempted to take the comfort grip and try my hand at painting it. But with the high humidity area that is your hand, I didn't want it to chip off later.


Worst part is, it detects in logitech setpoint as "G9x Laser Mouse Call of Duty: MW3" with LED color by default set as "green".


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Worst part is, it detects in logitech setpoint as "G9x Laser Mouse Call of Duty: MW3" with LED color by default set as "green".


You can change the LED color?!

EDIT: BTW, Nice processor.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> You can change the LED color?!
> EDIT: BTW, Nice processor.


Yes, you can. Just get Logitech setpoint, click on the mouse in setpoint and you can change LED color in the "Basics" area.

Thanks, I have had it for awhile actually. 4.5GHz stable for a little over a year so far. Not to mention we have the same CPU waterblock, but I'm not using mine anymore since a minor water cooling leak killed my Rampage III Extreme. I have the Swiftech Apogee XT Rev.2 block.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Yes, you can. Just get Logitech setpoint, click on the mouse in setpoint and you can change LED color in the "Basics" area.
> Thanks, I have had it for awhile actually. 4.5GHz stable for a little over a year so far. Not to mention we have the same CPU waterblock, but I'm not using mine anymore since a minor water cooling leak killed my Rampage III Extreme. I have the Swiftech Apogee XT Rev.2 block.


Huh, I'll have to check that out.

I got 4.2 ghz OC at stock volt's and haven't touched it since. But these are great little CPU's









That sucks about the water leak though. I have mine ghetto rigged since I just sold my 2 gpu's and am sidegrading to a GTX 670. I have 600mm of rad space for just the CPU right now.


----------



## Ghooble

Kamikaze...why so many mice..


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Kamikaze...why so many mice..


He likes to grip different sized manly objects.

Yes, I just went there


----------



## kamikaze_

That's not all of the mouses I have either. I got a few more in my closet, but they're not really camera worthy.
My other two G9x's:

1st. It has a kinked wire to where the mouse randomly just resets when I move it.
2nd. Rewired internals, to where there is loose parts inside.

Now, the Logitech G9 in the picture, I had that since the G9 was launched bro.
The sensor locks up when I make a fast turn, and has a really sensitive right click, I barely tap it and it registers a click.
That is why I have so many. Hopefully my THIRD G9x (the gay MW3 edition one, yes) is a true winner with a good life span.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> He likes to grip different sized manly objects.
> Yes, I just went there


I have been using the Razer Mamba 2012 for awhile now and I'm really liking how I can claw grip it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> That's not all of the mouses I have either. I got a few more in my closet, but they're not really camera worthy.
> My other two G9x's:
> 1st. It has a kinked wire to where the mouse randomly just resets when I move it.
> 2nd. Rewired internals, to where there is loose parts inside.
> Now, the Logitech G9 in the picture, I had that since the G9 was launched bro.
> The sensor locks up when I make a fast turn, and has a really sensitive right click, I barely tap it and it registers a click.
> That is why I have so many. Hopefully my THIRD G9x (the gay MW3 edition one, yes) is a true winner with a good life span.
> I have been using the Razer Mamba 2012 for awhile now and I'm really liking how I can claw grip it.


Did you really just say mouses? SMH.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> That's not all of the mouses I have either. I got a few more in my closet, but they're not really camera worthy.
> My other two G9x's:
> 1st. It has a kinked wire to where the mouse randomly just resets when I move it.
> 2nd. Rewired internals, to where there is loose parts inside.
> Now, the Logitech G9 in the picture, I had that since the G9 was launched bro.
> The sensor locks up when I make a fast turn, and has a really sensitive right click, I barely tap it and it registers a click.
> That is why I have so many. Hopefully my THIRD G9x (the gay MW3 edition one, yes) is a true winner with a good life span.
> I have been using the Razer Mamba 2012 for awhile now and I'm really liking how I can claw grip it.


If you have 2 fail why buy a 3rd? Try a DA or something. Those things last for a long time.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> That's not all of the mouses I have either. I got a few more in my closet, but they're not really camera worthy.
> My other two G9x's:
> 1st. It has a kinked wire to where the mouse randomly just resets when I move it.
> 2nd. Rewired internals, to where there is loose parts inside.
> Now, the Logitech G9 in the picture, I had that since the G9 was launched bro.
> The sensor locks up when I make a fast turn, and has a really sensitive right click, I barely tap it and it registers a click.
> That is why I have so many. Hopefully my THIRD G9x (the gay MW3 edition one, yes) is a true winner with a good life span.
> I have been using the Razer Mamba 2012 for awhile now and I'm really liking how I can claw grip it.


I have the first version of the Mamba and it's a wonderful mouse indeed. I actually really like Razor products -- If they were really as bad as a lot of people made them out to be, they wouldn't be so popular or sold as much as they are.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


Why thank you.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


pretty damn nice.


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I use the arrow keys to move in FPS games, most likely any PC game that requires a model to move around maps, I would have my movement keys bound to the arrows. Since Quake 2 back in 1998 when I was a kid, I always felt like it was so right to have my movement keys to the arrows, I believed that the up, down, left, right should help my little mind know which way I want the guy on my screen to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first mechanical keyboard too, I like it when I type, I hear the clicky feedback sound on it due to this model having cherry mx blue key switches.


I have it with mx black. Wouldn't mind mx red, but hey, just works up my finger strength I guess.








In my pre-mac days I used a HHKB (still have it somewhere), and even though the Apple keyboards are great, it's good to feel the mechanical keys again, even if it's only when gaming.
Quote:


> Welcome to the forum, by the way. (since this is your first post)


Thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> pretty damn nice.


I would have to agree ^


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty damn nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> If you have 2 fail why buy a 3rd? Try a DA or something. Those things last for a long time.


I love my DA, great mouse super comfortable palm grip and you can get it really cheap.


----------



## WALSRU

Just got my new desk thought I'd share. Don't mind the wires!


----------



## Izvire




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet set up. Love that first pic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> pretty damn nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it. What kind of helmet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just got my new desk thought I'd share. Don't mind the wires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a beefy monitor, but nice.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like it. What kind of helmet?
> .


a real one


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just got my new desk thought I'd share. Don't mind the wires!


Loving the setup bro and nice monitor!


----------



## bxrdj

Here are the latest updates in my setup, I made one of the monitors for Traktor/Maschine flat on the desk and mounted the additional one next to it so it is very easy to use while playing both in a studio session.

I am running out of ideas and might leave it as is for some time - very happy with this setup.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just got my new desk thought I'd share. Don't mind the wires!


Dude; love the lamp. Where did you get if from.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I like it. What kind of helmet?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> a real one
Click to expand...

Good for you, thought it was fake.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Favorite setup so far, amazing!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*
> 
> Dude; love the lamp. Where did you get if from.


Thanks! World Market actually.









Update. got my wiring situation straightened out:










bxrdj AMAZING lighting bro!!

Karlitos I'm just speechless...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Night shots (need to learn my Cam)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Night shots (need to learn my Cam)
> Thanks for the comments guys.


That is seriously awesome


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

agreed. all you need is a mini fridge and a sleeping bag and you are all set til the apocalypse


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Thanks! World Market actually.


World Market is *awesome!*
How do you like that Corsair headset? I thought about getting that one but wasn't sure.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> World Market is *awesome!*
> How do you like that Corsair headset? I thought about getting that one but wasn't sure.


Haha so I'm not the only one!

The Corsair headset is really great, especially for my little ITX board that can't do a soundcard. It's comfortable, mic works well, and the sound is really very good (and driver has good EQ adjust). My speakers are really cheap because really I only ever use the headset.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Haha so I'm not the only one!
> The Corsair headset is really great, especially for my little ITX board that can't do a soundcard. It's comfortable, mic works well, and the sound is really very good (and driver has good EQ adjust). My speakers are really cheap because really I only ever use the headset.


Right on. Thanks for the info. Love your case by the way. Your whole setup looks nice


----------



## forewheeler

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Just finished my setup with a new desk. I really like it so far. What do you guys think?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Just for fun


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forewheeler*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my setup with a new desk. I really like it so far. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun


Nice Office, nice *RIG* and the coolant is awsome


----------



## bowness437

If you guys here at OCN are getting eye cancer then please direct yourself here:


Spoiler: Healing PC Pics


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my set up in my garage.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow dude, that's an awesome setup to be just for the garage, good work


----------



## ironsurvivor

Hey bowness what headphone stand is that? Also i like your q701 in the background


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys here at OCN are getting eye cancer then please direct yourself here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Healing PC Pics


Where did you get the headphone stand


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Haha so I'm not the only one!
> The Corsair headset is really great, especially for my little ITX board that can't do a soundcard. It's comfortable, mic works well, and the sound is really very good (and driver has good EQ adjust). My speakers are really cheap because really I only ever use the headset.


I have that headset, and I agree, it's really comfy, can't complain about the sound. All in all a great headset. (And I've been through a lot) However, I see you've turned your mic off, do you get a low, high pitched sound when it's off? I've noticed that with mine...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjeserud*
> 
> I have that headset, and I agree, it's really comfy, can't complain about the sound. All in all a great headset. (And I've been through a lot) However, I see you've turned your mic off, do you get a low, high pitched sound when it's off? I've noticed that with mine...


Strange, no I haven't had that happen to me yet


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Strange, no I haven't had that happen to me yet


I have to try different ports I guess. It's in a usb-hub now, that could be the problem.


----------



## pepejovi

Once again, you people need to learn how to use the spoiler tag.


----------



## PCModderMike

I've seen KaRLiToS' rig all over around here on OCN, it really does cause massive amounts of


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Where did you get the headphone stand


Was creeping on Google because I needed one. I think it's from Best Buy - Rocketfish brand.


----------



## lolllll117

here's my setup


only one picture for now because i am not at home.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Once again, you people need to learn how to use the spoiler tag.


You don't know how long I've been saying that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Here are the latest updates in my setup, I made one of the monitors for Traktor/Maschine flat on the desk and mounted the additional one next to it so it is very easy to use while playing both in a studio session.
> I am running out of ideas and might leave it as is for some time - very happy with this setup.


Man, that is one of the nicest setup i've seen here.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> here's my setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I dig it. Nice and clean. Cool speakers too









Used the spoiler tag like a good boy


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I've seen KaRLiToS' rig all over around here on OCN, it really does cause massive amounts of


Idk about that, I'd probably prefer yours sitting next to my desk lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> here's my setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only one picture for now because i am not at home.


Nice and clean, I like it, hows the mouse being up and further away work out for you?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Nice and clean, I like it, hows the mouse being up and further away work out for you?


it's a little awkward, but usable. i don't really have anywhere else to put it...


----------



## BiscuitHead

Ha ha that's nothing. My folding rig is sitting on a night stand type table so I have zero room on it. Therefore keyboard and monitor sit on that and the mouse resides on the case next to it. Talk about awkward


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Hey bowness what headphone stand is that? Also i like your q701 in the background


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Where did you get the headphone stand


Thanks but it's a cheap stand the silver one. IT is $20 at bestbuy and is the rocketfish headphone stand. I got 3 of them on sale for $5 each with free shipping. The tall white one is the generic Banana Stand found at stop and shop. Worth at $5 as well.

I will be receiving the FiiO HS1 soon. (I am their reviewer) and that is what my 701's will go on when they arrive.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> *Idk about that, I'd probably prefer yours sitting next to my desk lol*
> Nice and clean, I like it, hows the mouse being up and further away work out for you?


Haha well thanks. Still somewhat of a work in progress, I'm waiting to get my 670's added to the loop. Once they are though, _maybe_ finally I'll be satisfied. (But let's be honest, aren't we all continually updating and trying to improve out rigs?)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha well thanks. Still somewhat of a work in progress, I'm waiting to get my 670's added to the loop. Once they are though, _maybe_ finally I'll be satisfied. *(But let's be honest, aren't we all continually updating and trying to improve out rigs?)*


You're so right, my case you see there had like 5 different revisions. This case had a LGA 775 (GA-EP45-UD3P) in it...then Rampage III Extreme (x58) with i7 930 and now this is the last revision with Rampage IV Extreme and 3930k, along the Quadfire 7970s.

But *Azefore*, nobody asked to compare my rig to Mike's rig. Its completely different with different color theme. Mike only told me he likes my rig. If you have something to tell me to improve my rig and/or my office, just let me know instead of posting childish comments like this.

By the way, thanks Mike







I've always been a great fan of your work and your vids.

Your vids pushed me to buy the CrossOvers


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You're so right, my case you see there had like 5 different revisions. This case had a LGA 775 (GA-EP45-UD3P) in it...then Rampage III Extreme (x58) with i7 930 and now this is the last revision with Rampage IV Extreme and 3930k, along the Quadfire 7970s.
> But *Azefore*, nobody asked to compare my rig to Mike's rig. Its completely different with different color theme. Mike only told me he likes my rig. If you have something to tell me to improve my rig and/or my office, just let me know instead of posting childish comments like this.
> By the way, thanks Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a great fan of your work and your vids.
> *Your vids pushed me to buy the CrossOvers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That makes me LOL...I pushed you to buy the Crossovers.....well now after following your rig, YOU are pushing me to buy two moAr myself!







Anyways, we'll see what happens in the next revision, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## tensionz

This thread always makes me clean my room and re-organize.


----------



## BradleyW

This thread makes me buy a new house.

Edit: I actually like my home. It is nice.


----------



## _REAPER_

This thread makes me miss home....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha well thanks. Still somewhat of a work in progress, I'm waiting to get my 670's added to the loop. Once they are though, _maybe_ finally I'll be satisfied. (But let's be honest, aren't we all continually updating and trying to improve out rigs?)


This is true, what waterblocks are you looking at for those 670s? The short pcb makes em look great imo


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You're so right, my case you see there had like 5 different revisions. This case had a LGA 775 (GA-EP45-UD3P) in it...then Rampage III Extreme (x58) with i7 930 and now this is the last revision with Rampage IV Extreme and 3930k, along the Quadfire 7970s.
> But *Azefore*, nobody asked to compare my rig to Mike's rig. Its completely different with different color theme. Mike only told me he likes my rig. If you have something to tell me to improve my rig and/or my office, just let me know instead of posting childish comments like this.
> By the way, thanks Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a great fan of your work and your vids.
> Your vids pushed me to buy the CrossOvers


Never made a childish comment, I was just showing my preferences, wasn't even comparing the two of your rigs because that'd be an impossible task without a basis to begin with. I like the way your setup is if you wanted to know, just like the simplicity of Mike's rig more is all,


----------



## carajean

2012 Setup. My setup is on the left (corner desk ) and my boyfriends is on the right







Sorry crappy cell pics.








[/URL]


----------



## Robilar

Downsized my hardware quite a bit after getting out of gaming. Dell on the right is temporary, got it for free and plan to add a video card with HDMI out. Going to put just the case in my living room wall unit and use a media PC.

Tablets: IPad 2 64 GB and Toshiba AT270 16GB. Blackberry 9900 cell.


----------



## Ferling

Here is where i play


----------



## stn0092

I'm not sure if I saw it in this thread, but someone posted a picture of their room or office and I really liked it. It had plain white walls and there was wood trim along the ceiling, floor, and corners. It had a slightly Asian feel to it. It's not much of a description, but that's all I have to go on.

I've looked all the way back to page 2406 and couldn't find it. Perhaps if you're that person you could repost it?


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Here is where i play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey I have that case! Definitely not as modded. Is that an ignition instead of a power button. That's freakin awesome


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> This is true, what waterblocks are you looking at for those 670s? The short pcb makes em look great imo


I thought I was dead set on getting the XSPC Razor blocks. But after hanging out in the water cooling thread lately, and seeing some others post theirs, I'm leaning towards the Heatkiller blocks, they are just plain sexy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Downsized my hardware quite a bit after getting out of gaming. Dell on the right is temporary, got it for free and plan to add a video card with HDMI out. Going to put just the case in my living room wall unit and use a media PC.
> Tablets: IPad 2 64 GB and Toshiba AT270 16GB. Blackberry 9900 cell.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that desk, Ikea?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Here is where i play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice ambient light coming from behind your monitor, what are you using to give that effect?


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought I was dead set on getting the XSPC Razor blocks. But after hanging out in the water cooling thread lately, and seeing some others post theirs, I'm leaning towards the Heatkiller blocks, they are just plain sexy.
> I like that desk, Ikea?


Ikea Galant


----------



## Remix65

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> 2012 Setup. My setup is on the left (corner desk ) and my boyfriends is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry crappy cell pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]













@boyfriend's set up.
my setup is bigger than his







and i need to drive 30 minutes south and show it to you


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Hey I have that case! Definitely not as modded. Is that an ignition instead of a power button. That's freakin awesome


yes that is an *ignition key* bought from amazon, very simple mod for this case...just had to remove old switch and use some sandpaper to open the hole just a bit and it should slide right in perfectly. Buy some crimp on terminals that slide onto the male terminals of the key. (local hardware store)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice ambient light coming from behind your monitor, what are you using to give that effect?


Thanks, i cant use my computer without it on now. I got this lighting *KIT*


----------



## funfortehfun

Got a new desk from Costco and moved my PC setup there. So much more room now 



If you enter the room, this is what it looks like:



My perspective:


----------



## longroadtrip

Beautiful setup! Very classical looking. Is the top real leather?


----------



## funfortehfun

Not sure XD


----------



## longroadtrip

Doesn't really matter...more a curiosity than anything...really like the room setup though!


----------



## jrl1357

Unlike all the wickied setups here, as a pennyless fourteen year old mine in just a desk in my bedroon. None the less,


If you wondering why the bedspread has flowers, I have two younger sisters.

Any one get the mas os x / freebsd pun?

The back wall with my books

And my closest with 8-inch scope.


----------



## Maximillian-E

Few Bad Pics before I moved.


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Got a new desk from Costco and moved my PC setup there. So much more room now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1039743/
> 
> If you enter the room, this is what it looks like:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1039744/
> 
> My perspective:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1039745/


Love it when people move their setups out from the wall. Having it up against the wall always makes the places seem so much smaller. Just a little cable management behind the screen left now


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> I'm not sure if I saw it in this thread, but someone posted a picture of their room or office and I really liked it. It had plain white walls and there was wood trim along the ceiling, floor, and corners. It had a slightly Asian feel to it. It's not much of a description, but that's all I have to go on.
> I've looked all the way back to page 2406 and couldn't find it. Perhaps if you're that person you could repost it?


Not sure if me


----------



## OverClocker55

Stuck with this setup for 3 days and then I get a real room in a house. Got a mini suite to myself though


----------



## ranviper

Some recent changes:


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> This thread always makes me clean my room and re-organize.


I stayed up a couple hours working on that. Fighting through all my clutter.

Sigh...


----------



## Aick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Stuck with this setup for 3 days and then I get a real room in a house. Got a mini suite to myself though


interested as to where you got that mouse pad!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Stuck with this setup for 3 days and then I get a real room in a house. Got a mini suite to myself though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interested as to where you got that mouse pad!
Click to expand...

from newegg. Razer Golithus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick*
> 
> interested as to where you got that mouse pad!


Believe it's this, Razer Goliathus extended, the picture on amazon doesn't do it justice


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aick*
> 
> interested as to where you got that mouse pad!


That is the Razer Goliathus Extended Mouse Pad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Not sure if me


You sir, have a killer setup


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> from newegg. Razer Golithus
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088


This Mouse Pad is almost 3 feet long , met some online friends IRL for the First time at this Years Quake Con and He Brought his Mouse Pad , I couldnt believe it at all.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> from newegg. Razer Golithus
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088
> 
> 
> 
> This Mouse Pad is almost 3 feet long , met some online friends IRL for the First time at this Years Quake Con and He Brought his Mouse Pad , I couldnt believe it at all.
Click to expand...

I truly love it


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Not sure if me


That looks amazing. Bravo


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just got my new desk thought I'd share. Don't mind the wires!


Could you send me a link for the wallpaper on this picture in 1080p? Thanks


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Could you send me a link for the wallpaper on this picture in 1080p? Thanks


This is the link I used, not my creation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pidoma

Just cleaned up my area a little bit and added my new speakers.



Spoiler: Before



Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pidoma* 

Just took pictures of my area.









After:


----------



## Bombastic

*Hi all! Some updates photos of my workplace:*

_Table Ikea "Vika Amun"_


_New case Silverstone FT02B to replace the my old and cool Antec P182SE. I like new case._


Wi-Fi Router Netgear WNR3500L (great)


_NAS NETGEAR Stora MS2000 it is cheap and works ..._


_UPS Powercom Imperial 1200_


_Opened top case Silverstone FT02B_


All pictures clickable in my blog http://bomb16.blogspot.com/


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> Just cleaned up my area a little bit and added my new speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Just took pictures of my area.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/996899/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/996900/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/996901/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1041743/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1041745/
Click to expand...

What's holding up the monitor in the back?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What's holding up the monitor in the back?


 An old computer that I use as a server. It is a temporary fix until I can afford a larger desk or wall mounts.


----------



## afropelican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Some recent changes:


Mini fridge and Microwave. AMazing.......


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Stuck with this setup for 3 days and then I get a real room in a house. Got a mini suite to myself though






what happened to your rig and everything?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> what happened to your rig and everything?


Moving out at 15/16?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> what happened to your rig and everything?
> 
> 
> 
> Moving out at 15/16?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Stuck with this setup for 3 days and then I get a real room in a house. Got a mini suite to myself though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to your rig and everything?
Click to expand...

No moving in with some friends for 4 months. We got a 4 bedroom house for pretty cheap. My rig is at home. I'll be building a new one for here. Prolly ITX though and low power. gtx 550/560 and i3 or something just to hold me over. Then back home.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No moving in with some friends for 4 months. We got a 4 bedroom house for pretty cheap. My rig is at home. I'll be building a new one for here. Prolly ITX though and low power. gtx 550/560 and i3 or something just to hold me over. Then back home.


Build thread please


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No moving in with some friends for 4 months. We got a 4 bedroom house for pretty cheap. My rig is at home. I'll be building a new one for here. Prolly ITX though and low power. gtx 550/560 and i3 or something just to hold me over. Then back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Build thread please
Click to expand...

sure







when I move in tomorrow.


----------



## OverClocker55

Little Update. I roll in style at my hotel room.


----------



## whocarez

My boring room


----------



## Khmor

Out of my mama basement ! Into my new appartement .


----------



## axipher




----------



## OverClocker55

Very nice setups guys


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bombastic*
> 
> *Hi all! Some updates photos of my workplace:*
> Wi-Fi Router Netgear WNR3500L (great)


had this exact router, man what a POS, thank god i no longer had it, im glad and abit jealous its working perfect for you


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> My boring room






whats powering the one speaker on the cat post?...or is just there?


----------



## OverClocker55

Good for a hotel?


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1042991/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A little off topic, but I have to ask. Is skippy the squirrel? Or are you referencing the physics defying helicopter pilot in the MHI series?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> A little off topic, but I have to ask. Is skippy the squirrel? Or are you referencing the physics defying helicopter pilot in the MHI series?


It's the chipmunk. :3

He comes out while axi is fiddling with his car.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but I have to ask. Is skippy the squirrel? Or are you referencing the physics defying helicopter pilot in the MHI series?
Click to expand...

My pet chipmunk in my avatar, first seen here: *Skippy's First Contact*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> A little off topic, but I have to ask. Is skippy the squirrel? Or are you referencing the physics defying helicopter pilot in the MHI series?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the chipmunk. :3
> 
> He comes out while axi is fiddling with his car.
Click to expand...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That looks amazing. Bravo


Cheers







. I'm supposed to be improving but i've been putting it off for a few weeks due to lack of funds.


----------



## OkanG

With my old table:


Old table, *WON'T MISS U KTHXBYE*


With my new table! Oops, forgot to close the closet










And yes, that is an xbox. I'm trying to get rid of it, but I haven't found a buyer yet


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> And yes, that is an xbox. I'm trying to get rid of it, but I haven't found a buyer yet


$20 +Shipping. That's my final offer


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> $20 +Shipping. That's my final offer


I'll consider that, won't really have given it anymore than that myself lol


----------



## WALSRU

Man that Corsair case is pretty. Nice job on wire management too!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man that Corsair case is pretty. Nice job on wire management too!


Thanks! This table is actually making it easy for me, as there are enough holes in the back, and kind of a cover where I can just hide everything with a small amount of duct tape


----------



## Alatar

Setup in action. Booting up just before getting the 11th best 5870 Vantage score in the world


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'll consider that, won't really have given it anymore than that myself lol


HA, let me know


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Setup in action. Booting up just before getting the 11th best 5870 Vantage score in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I like how your 5870 is so smiley on the bot.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your 5870 is so smiley on the bot.












need to operate on it and get some vmods going soon. Too much studies atm though :/


----------



## Lost Prophet

Here's just my desk (Tower is underneath)


----------



## HPE1000

My room, I think it is pretty good.


----------



## Gunfire

Very nice HPE1000! Is that your house or like a shared place for college?


----------



## HPE1000

My house, well my parents. Everyone calls my room the hotel.


----------



## EpicPie

Here's some updated pictures of my room, need to get a different table to setup my Technic 1200 next to my CDJ's, but for the time being my old computer glass desk will do for my mixing setup.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My house, well my parents. Everyone calls my room the hotel.


No jokes here! It looks great!


----------



## kcuestag

Here's an update of my room and rig:





Hope you like it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's an update of my room and rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


I like your dog! Oh and your setup









EDIT: Is that a Black Widow Ultimate your using? How do you like it?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like your dog! Oh and your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is that a Black Widow Ultimate your using? How do you like it?


Yes it's a Black Widow Ultimate, been using it since June and I love it.

Only hassle is I had to go through 3 different ones because one of the lights on a key kept dying randomly on the first 2 keyboards, luckily all this only took like a week overall and store exchanged it instantly without even asking.









This one has been good since mid-June and it's a great keyboard.


----------



## WALSRU

Word, absolutely love my BW Ultimate as well.

Gotta love the confused look on the dog's face... "WHY are you making me stand here human?"


----------



## Airborn

Hi guys, so i updated my setup in my room, here's a pic of what it use to look like and also how it does now.
Sorry for the crappy phone pics, don't have my dslr at the moment.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Word, absolutely love my BW Ultimate as well.
> Gotta love the confused look on the dog's face... "WHY are you making me stand here human?"


I didn't, he always lays in front of my feet when I'm gaming.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes it's a Black Widow Ultimate, been using it since June and I love it.
> Only hassle is I had to go through 3 different ones because one of the lights on a key kept dying randomly on the first 2 keyboards, luckily all this only took like a week overall and store exchanged it instantly without even asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has been good since mid-June and it's a great keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Word, absolutely love my BW Ultimate as well.
> Gotta love the confused look on the dog's face... "WHY are you making me stand here human?"


Thanks for your opinions guys. I've been looking long and hard for a good mechanical keyboard, the the Black Widow Ultimate is something I've had my eye on.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I didn't, he always lays in front of my feet when I'm gaming.


Nice, now if only I could train my wife to do that.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Gunfire

I kinda like the old set-up better, but that's my









Anyways it's still nice


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I kinda like the old set-up better, but that's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways it's still nice


same


----------



## pel

that`s not your germany room


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Nice, now if only I could train my wife to do that.


and mine..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> that`s not your germany room


That's because I no longer live in Germany, I am now back in Spain.


----------



## SS_Patrick

@HPE1000

That desk is the Meridio From OfficeMax

God I need a life, or a new job


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> @HPE1000
> That desk is the Meridio From OfficeMax
> God I need a life, or a new job


That it is







I love it.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks for your opinions guys. I've been looking long and hard for a good mechanical keyboard, the the Black Widow Ultimate is something I've had my eye on.


using the same keyboard for near 4 months! its awesome love the macro keys. I havent had any issues with dying led's so must have been a bad batch? My only pet hate is the gloss black collects dust and fingerprints like a B$%#%, they do have a matte finish version but it was like 50$ more.. in any case BW Ultimate is the way to go!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## _REAPER_

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE SETUP


----------



## chrischoi

That is sweet. Now I have to show my girlfriend.


----------



## BritishBob

Needs a new chair, but it's uni so it wasn't going to be a T1 chair.

Room, from the door.

Sink, just off to the left.


Just realised I had achieved the impossible. I hide a HAF X, so here's some closer-ups, it's behind the drawer.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> That is sweet. Now I have to show my girlfriend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^NICE SETUP


Thanks guys, much appreciated. And believe it or not, even with a setup like that, I do have a girlfriend.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated. And believe it or not, even with a setup like that, I do have a girlfriend.


You wouldn't happen to have a build thread for your rig would you?


----------



## OverClocker55

I love my desk


----------



## johnvosh

Finally got my computer/parts storage organized! Here's a couple pics. If you go to this link, you can check out the tags I've add so you can see what is in each drawer and this link for notes on some of my computers...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Finally got my computer/parts storage organized! Here's a couple pics. If you go to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> link, you can check out the tags I've add so you can see what is in each drawer and this link for notes on some of my computers...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Finally got my computer/parts storage organized! Here's a couple pics. If you go to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> link, you can check out the tags I've add so you can see what is in each drawer and this link for notes on some of my computers...
Click to expand...

Same reaction lol


----------



## Saiyansnake




----------



## OverClocker55

^


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My reaction was more of a...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Finally got my computer/parts storage organized! Here's a couple pics. If you go to this link, you can check out the tags I've add so you can see what is in each drawer and this link for notes on some of my computers...


Putting an IBM on the bottom was a good idea.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a build thread for your rig would you?


I don't...







I've taken enough pics for a descent build log, but I just haven't had the time to organize it all so it makes sense. I guess if even a few people are interested, it's something I could do over the next week. So I'll maybe post one once this suede false floor is completed.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Putting an IBM on the bottom was a good idea.


I had too because it is the heaviest and longest!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*


I see a magic the gathering card in there.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I see a magic the gathering card in there.


Ya, it was my younger brother's that got mixed in with my stuff...


----------



## chinklop

I went from this


To triyng to build my own desk. Fail


And I think I'll keep this setup for a while


----------



## draterrojam

here's the new set up....looking to get new monitors...not sure why, I guess I feel its time for a change lol




I know, I need to clean up a lil

would really like to put the computer on the desk but I'm afraid it will break this ikea


----------



## raptorxrx

What speakers are those? Nice setup. And clean up? Your pulling my leg. That's extremely clean.


----------



## HPE1000

nice setups here


----------



## eric37a

I'm the worst photographer, but it's time to stop lurking so here we go:


http://imgur.com/cTXwe




http://imgur.com/08hwl


Rig


http://imgur.com/r2tDe


Back of Room


http://imgur.com/upC6H


Bookshelves


http://imgur.com/4SjZM


In Flight


http://imgur.com/SzyK8


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What speakers are those? Nice setup. And clean up? Your pulling my leg. That's extremely clean.


http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-A2 so far they are pretty nice sounding. the bottom mounts help


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric37a*
> 
> I'm the worst photographer, but it's time to stop lurking so here we go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cTXwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/08hwl
> 
> 
> Rig
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r2tDe
> 
> 
> Back of Room
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/upC6H
> 
> 
> Bookshelves
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4SjZM
> 
> 
> In Flight
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SzyK8


Not only are you photography skills nice that is a sexy as !*@$ setup!


----------



## black7hought

My wife's is on the left and mine is on the right.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric37a*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the worst photographer, but it's time to stop lurking so here we go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cTXwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/08hwl
> 
> Rig
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/r2tDe
> 
> Back of Room
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/upC6H
> 
> Bookshelves
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4SjZM
> 
> In Flight
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SzyK8


O GOD that looks awesome.


----------



## .Sup

8 more photos on my Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157631542345075/


----------



## Paradigm84

New room in Exeter.

Bare desk without speakers:



Yeah I should probably unpack these, if I could find the extension lead anywhere.











The corner time forgot



And can't be doing without something to annoy the neighbours.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> 
> 8 more photos on my Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157631542345075/


CD hanger?

LOL nice.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> 
> 8 more photos on my Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157631542345075/


Sweet setup. Jelly of your headphones. I'll be adding the HE400s to my meager "collection" pretty soon.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> 
> 8 more photos on my Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157631542345075/


That is some serious audiophile equipment there


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> here's the new set up....looking to get new monitors...not sure why, I guess I feel its time for a change lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I need to clean up a lil
> 
> would really like to put the computer on the desk but I'm afraid it will break this ikea


I wouldn't. I drilled through the table top. Turned out out be hollow and filedl with cardboard supports.


----------



## eric37a

Thanks for the kind words, I am honestly humbled by the setups here!


----------



## Omniscienz




----------



## d3vour3r

heres my mancave. not showing the rest of the room cause it was filthy at the time lol.

playing guild wars 2 in 3x24" eyefinity

50" samsung 3d plasma


----------



## OverClocker55

Sexy as poop


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> playing guild wars 2 in 3x24" eyefinity


I was really impressed with the eyefinity support even in early beta. Totally addicted now, but I'm back down to one monitor. Nice setup!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


What brand or model number of mechanical keyboards are those?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> What brand or model number of mechanical keyboards are those?


the black and white (actually off white but still nice) are Leopold otakus and the grey one is a CM storm quickfire rapid...came without branding, which looks nice.
black otaku is brown switches and the white is red switches. Nice boards, filco seems like a better build quality but I like the detachable usb cable for these. Makes switching so much easier.
The keycaps on the cm storm is a special design i did on wasdkeyboards.com and the wasd keys for the otakus are from wasdkeyboards as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Storm-QuickFire-Rapid/dp/B0068INSUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347925472&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+storm
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless

links if you need them


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> the black and white (actually off white but still nice) are Leopold otakus and the grey one is a CM storm quickfire rapid...came without branding, which looks nice.
> black otaku is brown switches and the white is red switches. Nice boards, filco seems like a better build quality but I like the detachable usb cable for these. Makes switching so much easier.
> The keycaps on the cm storm is a special design i did on wasdkeyboards.com and the wasd keys for the otakus are from wasdkeyboards as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Storm-QuickFire-Rapid/dp/B0068INSUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347925472&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+storm
> http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless
> links if you need them


Thanks for the bottom link, because I already got the CM Quickfire keyboard with the MX blue switches.
Lazy man mode at the moment, old pic from yesterday but I still have my setup on the bead right now playing some old N64 games with project64 and xbox controller.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Thanks for the bottom link, because I already got the CM Quickfire keyboard with the MX blue switches.
> Lazy man mode at the moment, old pic from yesterday but I still have my setup on the bead right now playing some old N64 games with project64 and xbox controller.


Asus ms246h?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Asus ms246h?


ML249H, just a temp until I buy up ASUS VG278HE 144hz monitor.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric37a*
> 
> Back of Room
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/upC6H


i have the same chair on the left. best chair hands down...


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> heres my mancave. not showing the rest of the room cause it was filthy at the time lol.
> 
> playing guild wars 2 in 3x24" eyefinity


i think someone is a razer fan







LoL nice setup i to am a big razer fan!


----------



## bumsoil

my current setup


----------



## Agoriaz

You guys' awesome mancaves and massively awesome setups make me feel so poor and, and unmanly








Also, I'm not much of a cable guy when it doesn't affect airflow


----------



## TheBadBull

I love how this turned out. This is with 1 computer(monitor and power supply) 1 reciever, 1 xbox, 1 TV, a cable tv box, electric shaver(charging and washing station), and some audio wires. (not all wires installed in pic, It looks even better now. )



This was with using some IKEA cable rails under my new IKEA Galant desk.

More pics to come. ^_^


----------



## chrischoi

My Man Cave. Still cleaning up. Hoarding crap and it was a lot worse. Re-did the computer and cleared up a lot of space.


----------



## w-moffatt

update of my room...added a 26" lcd to watch my movies and web browse on...its mounted upside down yes as i have it hard mounted to an elevated bracket. Due to the mount points being so high up the back of the tv sitting right way up it sat to far behind my pc led panel...still works great though! excuse the crappy iphone pics, that is a batman background!


----------



## Deano12345

Nighttime phone picture, but everyone gets the idea ! New table, mouse KB are the next thing to be replaced I think


----------



## majesticcow

Just moved into my new room







And a new chair


----------



## _REAPER_

Is that a dorm room?


----------



## Paradigm84

Also not having the desk against the wall confuses me, you are losing a lot of space to the corner behind the desk.


----------



## chrischoi

55X57 Bamboo Charimat.

Hopefully it's better than plastic.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Interesting chair mat...how is it working on the carpet? I found a listing on Amazon that states it is only good for un-padded carpet up to a 1/4".


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Interesting chair mat...how is it working on the carpet? I found a listing on Amazon that states it is only good for un-padded carpet up to a 1/4".


It just got to the house and I had to leave for work. I'll let you know when I try it out later.
It's the Staples branded one. Bought it on the website. Bought a $25 off $100 coupon on eBay. Had to add pencil top erasers to get over $100.

Ended up being like $80 after tax. When I sat on it quick it seems alright. I asked a couple people and they said they are fine for carpet.


----------



## majesticcow

Not a dorm room and i put a small table behind the desk to hold my surrond sound and router. I dont know how i feel about the carpet yet.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesticcow*
> 
> Not a dorm room and i put a small table behind the desk to hold my surrond sound and router. I dont know how i feel about the carpet yet.


had to comment because your the first person i've seen on here who is also from toledo


----------



## eric37a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i have the same chair on the left. best chair hands down...


I love it now... I had to tear out the lumbar support because it was digging into my back. My back wasn't great to begin with however


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eric37a*
> 
> I love it now... I had to tear out the lumbar support because it was digging into my back. My back wasn't great to begin with however


i added a drafting extention kit to mine. it's now perfect.


----------



## Sazexa

Thinking of replacing my 550D with a 650D for heating issues. Crossfire cards don't go friendly in here.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 550D with a 650D for heating issues. Crossfire cards don't go friendly in here.


650D rocks


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> 650D rocks


I bet it does!
I love this 550D with a passion... But the cards just get too hot in it...


----------



## Billy_5110

650d was my dream case before i bought it..

I won't change for years







love it!!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> 650d was my dream case before i bought it..
> I won't change for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## di inferi

I win the award for worst quality pictures... Ah well.... Will post more with an actual camera at the end of the month when I'm done upgrading and decorating.

Work










Play


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

showoff.....jk love the setup. just beautiful


----------



## chrischoi

Very cool. I've thought about making my passenger seat a computer seat. But it's way too expensive to play with.


----------



## WALSRU

Awesome racing setup. The case under the table looks like it makes for some hot legs.


----------



## di inferi

Thanks guys, glad you like it.

It really doesn't get hot at all. I have actually seen my temps decrease after moving it down to the floor compared to the top of my old desk. And my wife thinks it is too hot if our place ever goes above 72 F. Lol.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I win the award for worst quality pictures... Ah well.... Will post more with an actual camera at the end of the month when I'm done upgrading and decorating.
> Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play


I like the desk. Where did you get it?


----------



## di inferi

Office Depot

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/850885/Realspace-Mezza-L-Shaped-Glass-Computer/

Also, use spoilers or delete photos from quotes to avoid the flames lol.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, here is a bad camera shot of my office.



"Slave Driver" is off to the left, then "Little Jr." then just a random box I was working on at the time for the office, then "White Ranger" is sitting off by itself Folding away waiting for the water cooling parts to show up (which just walked in the door).


----------



## malmental

far right:
daily driver in system specs
close left:
gaming unit in system specs


----------



## OverClocker55

very Nice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> far right:
> daily driver in system specs
> close left:
> gaming unit in system specs


That looks awesome.









And that dog is very large.


----------



## Rebelord

Looks to be a American Bulldog or American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that dog is very large.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Looks to be a American Bulldog or American Pit Bull Terrier


I was thinking "small cow".


----------



## Rebelord

LOL. Yea my dog has similar "cow" markings. Looks to be about the same size, mine is 90lbs.


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far right:
> daily driver in system specs
> close left:
> gaming unit in system specs


Why is there a horse in your man cave?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Why is there a horse in your man cave?


In case the zombies invade and he needs to ride away. Duh!


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far right:
> daily driver in system specs
> close left:
> gaming unit in system specs


LOL all that awesome computer hardware and then there is that tiny CRT TV... FTW!


----------



## malmental

Thanks guys...

American Bulldogs - Scott Bloodline
Ice - father (all white)
Winston - first son (colored)


























Ice (all white) has a little 'red rocket' in the last pic... ooops
my apologies..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> LOL all that awesome computer hardware and then there is that tiny CRT TV... FTW!


the 'old skool' TV is what gives the room the extra 'flava'...


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


You're the third person I spotted with that fan today. I noticed it in everyone's pictures because I had one.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You're the third person I spotted with that fan today. I noticed it in everyone's pictures because I had one.


haha I got one 2


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to get home and redo my PC room....


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cannot wait to get home and redo my PC room....


I bet you want one of those fans.


----------



## malmental

ROFL....


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was thinking *"small cow"*.


My thought exactly. lol


----------



## FerminTigas

Sharing mine..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> LOL. Yea my dog has similar "cow" markings. Looks to be about the same size, mine is 90lbs.


good guessing.
Ice all white is 94lbs and Winston (cow) is 115lbs.
my kids 7 and almost 5 ride them like horses..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Why is there a horse in your man cave?


best one yet...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine..


lovin' the LCD over the bed set-up...


----------



## ak89




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> here's the new set up....looking to get new monitors...not sure why, I guess I feel its time for a change lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I need to clean up a lil
> 
> would really like to put the computer on the desk but I'm afraid it will break this ikea


What is that white box under the desk? Is that for cable management and what brand is it?


----------



## kamikaze_

new desk bro


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> new desk bro


Oh my, I have enough jelly for a thousand childrens birthday parties.


----------



## OverClocker55

Cleaned my room and my friend gave me a Logitech G15







Also moved my desks around


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> new desk bro


Desk Bros.

-Place Fist on screen-


----------



## chrischoi

What desk is that?


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks like the Ikea Micke


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> lovin' the LCD over the bed set-up...


Thanks bro, I also like your set-up with the dogs.









Its a really nice feeling when your dog semingly guarding you while you are gaming.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Thanks bro, I also like your set-up with the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really nice feeling when your dog semingly guarding you while you are gaming.


He keeps the monsters away while ya pwn some noobs. What a dog!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What desk is that?


ikea micke


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> ikea micke


Just a quick tip, I would suggest not to load that up too much, mine sagged in the middle where the 2 drawers meet and it looks like its about to collapse. I have an ikea galant now and love it though


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Cleaned my room and my friend gave me a Logitech G15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also moved my desks around


What happened to your iPhone?


----------



## Frazz

Last year:


This year:


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What is that white box under the desk? Is that for cable management and what brand is it?


yeah its for all the plugs and everything, I love it!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Lounge-Design-CB-01-WH-CableBox-Management/dp/B0019T0J9S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348232400&sr=8-2&keywords=blue+lounge

And then I used these to tie up the cables:
http://www.amazon.com/Velcro-Reusable-Self-Gripping-Inches-91140/dp/B001E1Y5O6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348232477&sr=8-1&keywords=cable+management


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> new desk bro


what kind of monitors are these?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> yeah its for all the plugs and everything, I love it!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Lounge-Design-CB-01-WH-CableBox-Management/dp/B0019T0J9S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348232400&sr=8-2&keywords=blue+lounge
> And then I used these to tie up the cables:
> http://www.amazon.com/Velcro-Reusable-Self-Gripping-Inches-91140/dp/B001E1Y5O6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348232477&sr=8-1&keywords=cable+management


+rep for reminding me about them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> what kind of monitors are these?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-MS228H-21-5-inch-Widescreen-10000000/dp/B003B0A3YO/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1348238235&sr=8-15

Actually it could be the bigger version:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-MS238H-23-inch-Widescreen-10000000/dp/B0034Z9JHI/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348238288&sr=1-1


----------



## Fasista

Mine! :sly:









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What happened to your iPhone?


It broke


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> what kind of monitors are these?


ASUS ML249H, not MS228H.


----------



## Shane1244

Moved into a new appt, needed a new setup


----------



## johnvosh

Just wanted to add 2 more pics, as it is kinda of part of my "computer room". I will be getting these into a wall display unit eventually. Right now it will be approx 40" wide, 60" tall and about 3" deep. It will have 23-25 angled shelves and then 2+ flat shelves. If you check out the pics here and here I've added notes to the pics so you can see which are which... And I do have a spread sheet of everyone I have and 90% of them do work. The other 10% are dead or have bent pins.

And thanks everyone for the awesome comments!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just wanted to add 2 more pics, as it is kinda of part of my "computer room". I will be getting these into a wall display unit eventually. Right now it will be approx 40" wide, 60" tall and about 3" deep. It will have 23-25 angled shelves and then 2+ flat shelves. If you check out the pics here and here I've added notes to the pics so you can see which are which... And I do have a spread sheet of everyone I have and 90% of them do work. The other 10% are dead or have bent pins.
> And thanks everyone for the awesome comments!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ya ya, cool CPUs, but DUDE! You have a SNES and N64! Awesome!


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya ya, cool CPUs, but DUDE! You have a SNES and N64! Awesome!


Yes and actually I have a NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PS3, Sega Genesis, Atari Flashback 1&2


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Yes and actually I have a NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PS3, Sega Genesis, Atari Flashback 1&2


Wish I never sold my nes as a kid....still have my sega master system though


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## Frost1120

Still got some cleaning up to do but here's my monitor setup


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just wanted to add 2 more pics, as it is kinda of part of my "computer room". I will be getting these into a wall display unit eventually. Right now it will be approx 40" wide, 60" tall and about 3" deep. It will have 23-25 angled shelves and then 2+ flat shelves. If you check out the pics here


LOVE IT..... Got Chips?!?!?!?!!?

Nice collection. by anychance do you have an original Pentium 66mhz might of been called an Intel 66mhz or IBM 66mhz. Or an old i-286 (believe it was 13mhz) Those were my first 2 PC's back in 91 and 93. Awesome how chip technology changed over the years.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It kind of looks like you have a really small room? But you've manage your space very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super Clean! How do you like your TKL board? Do you miss your num-pad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> new desk bro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That, is my future desk.


----------



## ak89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super Clean! How do you like your TKL board? Do you miss your num-pad?


TKL is great. I rarely type so much numbers I'd need numpad. If someday I need numpad, I'll buy separate one. With laptop which has no numpad I have sometimes felt need for numpad, because in school on boring lectures roguelikes would be great to play, but those are kinda hard to play without numpad.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just wanted to add 2 more pics, as it is kinda of part of my "computer room". I will be getting these into a wall display unit eventually. Right now it will be approx 40" wide, 60" tall and about 3" deep. It will have 23-25 angled shelves and then 2+ flat shelves. If you check out the pics here and here I've added notes to the pics so you can see which are which... And I do have a spread sheet of everyone I have and 90% of them do work. The other 10% are dead or have bent pins.
> And thanks everyone for the awesome comments!


any chips your missing and really wanting?? awesome collectionn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> LOVE IT..... Got Chips?!?!?!?!!?
> Nice collection. by anychance do you have an original Pentium 66mhz might of been called an Intel 66mhz or IBM 66mhz. Or an old i-286 (believe it was 13mhz) Those were my first 2 PC's back in 91 and 93. Awesome how chip technology changed over the years.


Nope, the only 66MHz chips I have are a i486 DX2 and an AMD Am486 DX2. The slowest original Pentium I have is 90MHz


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak89*
> 
> TKL is great. I rarely type so much numbers I'd need numpad. If someday I need numpad, I'll buy separate one. With laptop which has no numpad I have sometimes felt need for numpad, because in school on boring lectures roguelikes would be great to play, but those are kinda hard to play without numpad.


Nice! I just bought a CM RapidFire MX Red board, which should be here next Tuesday. It'll be my first TKL and second mechanical board. I don't really need the num-pad at home, but at work, that's a different story. Thanks for the input.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> any chips your missing and really wanting??


Yes, lots! I eventually want to get all speeds/cache size/core's. Some of these are hard to find and most I got off of eBay. I am still trying to find some Pentium Pro's, P2 & P3 Xeon's, a couple Opteron's. There is a Sempron with the Paris core and 128KB cache I'd like to get, but is very hard to find. I just have stopped buying CPU's for a bit because I was spending a bit to much money on it and don't really have any place to put them until I get my storage/display built. I problem in trying to find the PPro's are the gold scrappers using jack the price up to way more then they're worth...


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Nope, the only 66MHz chips I have are a i486 DX2 and an AMD Am486 DX2. The slowest original Pentium I have is 90MHz


i have pentium 75mhz (no gold hs)


----------



## Jimbags

nice good luck mate this thing is awesome, a history of cpu's!!


----------



## gadget_lova

New journey, new room, new setup..


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> New journey, new room, new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How can you live.....With that keyboard?


----------



## d-block

It's overtime in the Chiefs game!! They are about to win it!!!


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> How can you live.....With that keyboard?


What is it with my keyboard?


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> What is it with my keyboard?


I just cant stand the all yellow color. It stands out...


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> I just cant stand the all yellow color. It stands out...


LOL.







.. It's filco Yellow limited edition. I kinda like it and the yellow actually looked amazing in person..


----------



## Paradigm84

The yellow keys look sweet.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> New journey, new room, new setup..


How do you like your Corsair Speakers? I've thought about getting a pair.


----------



## Step83

Completely OT but how are you finding that chair gadget_lova? I im in need of a new one after the back snapped off mine I saw that in Ikea but wasnt sure on the build quality


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The yellow keys look sweet.


Thx man...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> How do you like your Corsair Speakers? I've thought about getting a pair.


At first I want to make a customized set of 2.1 speaker with a pair of bookshelf speaker, amp, and sub ;
but because I cannot wait for a few days without speaker, I decided to pull the trigger and buy the set.

The audio is great, they are loud, the satellites has a really clear sound and in a loud setting, they still give a clear sound and doesn't give any noise at all. The sub is also very good; good bass sound, no noise, and very punchy. But I have to set the sub to the loudest setting to make the bass sound I love.
Sorry for the not so detailed review, I'm not an audiophile, I just love of having a good quality sound.

Overall, I can recommend this set to you.
But if you can make some customized 2.1 speaker set, I'd say go for it instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Completely OT but how are you finding that chair gadget_lova? I im in need of a new one after the back snapped off mine I saw that in Ikea but wasnt sure on the build quality


I really love the chair, very comfortable, and the back-rest's angle can be adjusted.
This is the cheapest swivel chair that has a hand rest and head rest; but they are still aesthetically pleasing.
I found nothing wrong in build quality.


----------



## Shiveron

Room itself sucks, being that it's unfinished and all, but it's a rental so I make due with what I got.



Oh, before someone asks why I have 2 TV's, it's because i'm a retro game enthusiast and I much prefer playing my old consoles on a nice tube tv vs stretching em on the LCD. Most of it is hiding behind the couch but in my little corner there I have an Atari 2600, SNES, NES, Genesis, N64, Gamecube, Original fatty PS2, Xbox, Xbox 360, Gamecube, and Wii (the wii isn't hidden, it's just black.)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Room itself sucks, being that it's unfinished and all, but it's a rental so I make due with what I got.


Why does the haf x look like it has paper cut to the shape of the window or something?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why does the haf x look like it has paper cut to the shape of the window or something?


Because it does. My motherboard has these crazy bright blue status LED's on it right above the cpu socket that illuminate the whole room, and my bed is down here as well so it annoys the snot out of me. Trying to sleep during the day and working graveyard is hard enough, let alone with all sorts of crazy lights shining in my room lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Because it does. My motherboard has these crazy bright blue status LED's on it right above the cpu socket that illuminate the whole room, and my bed is down here as well so it annoys the snot out of me. Trying to sleep during the day and working graveyard is hard enough, let alone with all sorts of crazy lights shining in my room lol.


LOL, okay I usually take a small piece of electrical tape whenever something like that exists that I cannot stand.


----------



## Shiveron

I don't have any electrical tape and it's not that big of an inconvenience to me to justify going and buying some lol. Noone sees my computer besides me and maybe a friend or two so I'm not too concerned with being able to see the innards. I'll be switching to a SFF build with no windows eventually anyways.


----------



## Madman340

That's why I stopped getting flashy cases after my first build... The lighting drives me ******* bonkers.


----------



## KyadCK

Well the room hasn't been updated yet... but it's a pretty good hint where it's going.


Not the best solution in the world, but it brings me in at about $700, stand and all.

EDIT: And Done!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well the room hasn't been updated yet... but it's a pretty good hint where it's going.
> 
> Not the best solution in the world, but it brings me in at about $700, stand and all.
> EDIT: And Done!


very nice love the speakers


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> New journey, new room, new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that clean look and that Filco.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> new desk bro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Umm, what desk? Seriously awesome, would go with my computer so well.\

EDIT: I think it's a Micke? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60180036/#/60180036


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Umm, what desk? Seriously awesome, would go with my computer so well.\
> EDIT: I think it's a Micke? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60180036/#/60180036


yup, ikea micke.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> yup, ikea micke.


Does it have drawers?


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Does it have drawers?


2 drawers


----------



## Methos07

Nice. I wonder if I'd have a problem with the depth, it's only 19" deep? I'd be a lot more comfortable with something like 30"


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Nice. I wonder if I'd have a problem with the depth, it's only 19" deep? I'd be a lot more comfortable with something like 30"


disappointingly enough for you, this desk's drawers are only 14" deep vertical and 2' wide.


----------



## OkanG

I have a question for you guys. For those of you who has those monitors who are vertically high. I want to buy one(or two) to go besides my Philips 27" LED, and I was thinking where those monitors can be bought. Are those just small widescreen monitors? I want a screen like that, and I want it to go exactly same height as my Philips 27" is. Would this be possible? And if I got 3 of those monitors, would gaming with 3 monitors be worth it? I'm thinking it could possibly cause some trouble when the two side monitors are different size and resolution.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. For those of you who has those monitors who are vertically high. I want to buy one(or two) to go besides my Philips 27" LED, and I was thinking where those monitors can be bought. Are those just small widescreen monitors? I want a screen like that, and I want it to go exactly same height as my Philips 27" is. Would this be possible? And if I got 3 of those monitors, would gaming with 3 monitors be worth it? I'm thinking it could possibly cause some trouble when the two side monitors are different size and resolution.


If you mean something like:



Then yes, the two complimenting displays are vertical orientated smaller widescreen monitors. Not sure on gaming with them but to find them just search for monitors with the same wideth as the height of your philips


----------



## 17mayis

bought a new desk really like it
from this









to this












the new desk is massive .1.6m by 1.6m


----------



## kamikaze_

monthly cleaning time bro


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> very nice love the speakers


Thanks, can't wait to do some Eyefinity


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks, can't wait to do some Eyefinity


May I ask which stand that is? Is it the one from the ebay/amazon seller? If so can you give feedback on it. Been thinking about ordering it for about a month but unsure if I want the clamp or stand one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> May I ask which stand that is? Is it the one from the ebay/amazon seller? If so can you give feedback on it. Been thinking about ordering it for about a month but unsure if I want the clamp or stand one.


It is This which supports both 75x75 and 100x100. There is no vertical angle adjustment, no arm swing. Only the side monitor width and horizontal angle can change. It's clamp, and sturdy.

Got it from Fry's for about $120, holds up and wire manages 3 Flatron E2242's no problem.


----------



## OverClocker55

⠥


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. For those of you who has those monitors who are vertically high. I want to buy one(or two) to go besides my Philips 27" LED, and I was thinking where those monitors can be bought. Are those just small widescreen monitors? I want a screen like that, and I want it to go exactly same height as my Philips 27" is. Would this be possible? And if I got 3 of those monitors, would gaming with 3 monitors be worth it? I'm thinking it could possibly cause some trouble when the two side monitors are different size and resolution.


I believe it's 20" monitors that are roughly the same width as the height of a 27". You'd have to buy some kind of stand to keep them up in portrait though. Monoprice is a good place to look. I'm not sure how gaming would work with that setup, but I say it'd be worth it to get a 3rd 20" monitor and swap it out when you feel like some eyefinity. 20" 900p monitors can easily be found for ~$100


----------



## ulnevrgtit

The width of a 20' 4:3 monitor matches the height of a 30' 16:10 monitor, approximately...at least when using dell 2007FP(s) with 3007WFP/U3011. I use this configuration. I believe that the width of a 17' 4:3 would match the height of a 27'. However, the actual dimensions would be monitor/model/resolution specific I think.

Check this link which allows you to make the comparison...
http://displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-17-inch-4x3


----------



## HesterDW

New apartment, finally have the room for a bigger desk. Btw whoever said building a computer is hard hasn't tried photography. Here's take 20 where I give up and turn the flash on.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> New apartment, finally have the room for a bigger desk. Btw whoever said building a computer is hard hasn't tried photography. Here's take 20 where I give up and turn the flash on.


Photography is hard, especially when you don't have good lighting.


----------



## Balsagna

Well everyone, at my new base and in the new home which is stellar. Got put into a 4bedroom house with just me, wife and a 1yr old... Plenty of space to start a man cave









That said, Coming up will be some pictures of the temp setup before I start making it all geeky and manly


----------



## KyadCK

Other half of the desk completed this afternoon. The center and left sides, to go with the right side.


This brings me to a total of 5 1080p LED LCDs, one 1600x1200 CRT, one 1280x800 laptop LCD, and one 1080p laptop LCD, all on the same desk.

Once I get my Anti-Mass Spectrometer to 105%, I can add another screen.







(If you actually understand this, good job)


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> New apartment, finally have the room for a bigger desk. Btw whoever said building a computer is hard hasn't tried photography. Here's take 20 where I give up and turn the flash on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, I've always appreciated the simplistic and clean look.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> New apartment, finally have the room for a bigger desk. Btw whoever said building a computer is hard hasn't tried photography. Here's take 20 where I give up and turn the flash on.


I agree, my room has the dodgiest lighting, takes forrever to take a half decent photo.
My setup
















Batman :3








Ghetto shoelace fix on the speaker


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> New apartment, finally have the room for a bigger desk. Btw whoever said building a computer is hard hasn't tried photography. Here's take 20 where I give up and turn the flash on.


Better than all my pictures combined


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> bought a new desk really like it
> from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new desk is massive .1.6m by 1.6m


Nice upgrade. I also like the finish on the white desk.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> monthly cleaning time bro
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just got my CoolerMaster MX reds yesterday!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ⠥


I'm not going to call someone out for joining the bandwagon when have started to do really well... but GO DUCKS!

Y U STEAL MEH AVATAR!

And yes, I know yours is Allen/LaMicheal and mine is Kenjon. You still stole it...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*
> 
> What is it with my keyboard?


I like that SilverStone case better..


----------



## xTweetyBird

I know it's ghetto.


----------



## Nocturin

You need a better desk


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's ghetto.


I like very much


----------



## chrischoi

Finally got around to cleaning up the desk and slowly working my way around the room.
Still waiting on my Blue Lounge Sumo and Quad Rock Mouse for cable management on the desk.

http://www.bluelounge.com/products/sumo/
http://www.aijoarashop.com/src/products/products_detail.php?product_category_id=12&product_category_id_main=0&product_mst_id=0012_00055&now_page=1

Let me know what you think.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's ghetto
> 
> 
> .


I used to rock the picnic table. I think it's the same one. No shame in that.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's ghetto.


A closet full of cables. Nice.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning up the desk and slowly working my way around the room.
> Still waiting on my Blue Lounge Sumo and Quad Rock Mouse for cable management on the desk.
> http://www.bluelounge.com/products/sumo/
> http://www.aijoarashop.com/src/products/products_detail.php?product_category_id=12&product_category_id_main=0&product_mst_id=0012_00055&now_page=1
> Let me know what you think.
> I used to rock the picnic table. I think it's the same one. No shame in that.


Nice setup! Woo Audio makes beautiful headphone stands. Used to rock the black one when I had my D2000s. What monitor riser is that?


----------



## chrischoi

It's a book shelf with kitchen stands from Ikea. I think they were Capita legs.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40051196/

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClocker55

updated my room a bit


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> updated my room a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you remove the wrist rest on the Vespula as well







When I had my RAT 9 I didn't, but I have to with my new Imperator 4G. Thought I was the only one doing that


----------



## blooder11181

what happened to the iphone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> what happened to the iphone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Probably touched a feather on the screen.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Probably touched a feather on the screen.


yep


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Probably touched a feather on the screen.


The damage doesn't look serious enough for it to be a feather. Most likely was caused by a large speck of dust landing on the screen. A feather contacting the screen with little force would have done much more damage than pictured.


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so i just got a new desk and here is the pics of it

Overview of the desk...it is the Ikea Vika Amon Corner Table


nice shelf for the dual monitors


my modded xbox next to my desk...lights up green!


my PC...Switch 810


printer as well as my new headset


close up of Headset


inside of the case


and here is my girlfriends pet rabbit thats next to my desk...we built that cage


her name is Pickles...


----------



## OverClocker55

^^ Nice I wuv rabits


----------



## ShineGraphics

Love the setup









Xbox mod looks awesome too!
Quote:


> her name is Pickles...


ITS SOO FLUFFY!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

off topic...but I totally want one


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> her name is Pickles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+10 for cuteness.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^^ Nice I wuv rabits


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Love the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox mod looks awesome too!
> ITS SOO FLUFFY!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> off topic...but I totally want one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> +10 for cuteness.


Shes the funnest little pet i have ever had lol...she runs around all over the house and shes trained to go in a litter box like a cat lol


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Shes the funnest little pet i have ever had lol...she runs around all over the house and shes trained to go in a litter box like a cat lol


lol I bet she does that "happy dance" a lot.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> lol I bet she does that "happy dance" a lot.


yeah all the time lol its hilarious


----------



## Frost1120

Computer set up all cleaned up


----------



## OverClocker55

Picking up a Black Widow tomorrow and maybe an iMac. Also just got another windows 7








Home made shelves


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ok so i just got a new desk and here is the pics of it
> inside of the case


Very nice. Delic- I mean, cute looking rabbit too.


----------



## mcc21




----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice setup man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Very nice. Delic- I mean, cute looking rabbit too.


Thanks man...haha some of my friends are hunters and they have said the same thing haha or that they have a Hat made out of her brother haha


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*


I love that desk.

I would have bought it myself, but my monitor and speakers wouldn't have fit on it together if I did.

Also, gentlemen, I will be adding some behind desk/speakers/monitor LED lighting, as well as changing from a 550D to a FT02 with LED lights to match soon. I hope to have some good pictures within a few weeks once everything has arrived.


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> A closet full of cables. Nice.


Yeah, it comes in handy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I like very much


Thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> Yeah, it comes in handy.
> Thanks.


Yep







I have watched your setup vid 3 times. So cool


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched your setup vid 3 times. So cool


I've seen pictures and a video of your setup and it's so beast.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> I've seen pictures and a video of your setup and it's so beast.


my current one? or my 2 story room one?


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I love that desk.
> I would have bought it myself, but my monitor and speakers wouldn't have fit on it together if I did.
> Also, gentlemen, I will be adding some behind desk/speakers/monitor LED lighting, as well as changing from a 550D to a FT02 with LED lights to match soon. I hope to have some good pictures within a few weeks once everything has arrived.


thanks!!!

well i couldn't fit the mouse/keyboard on there as it be too close to the monitor. therefore i have the pull out tray =)


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> my current one? or my 2 story room one?


Ahhh, yeah the 2 story one. I loved that setup.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> Ahhh, yeah the 2 story one. I loved that setup.


Haha I might move back to it soon. I'm in a smaller room at my house now


----------



## d3vour3r

built a new shelf for my monitors. nice and even surface for a good eyefinity set up. also they are at perfect eye level so yeh im real happy. might need to give it a lick of paint tho.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> built a new shelf for my monitors. nice and even surface for a good eyefinity set up. also they are at perfect eye level so yeh im real happy. might need to give it a lick of paint tho.


Just sand and stain them the color of the desk, then clear coat


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Room itself sucks, being that it's unfinished and all, but it's a rental so I make due with what I got.
> 
> Oh, before someone asks why I have 2 TV's, it's because i'm a retro game enthusiast and I much prefer playing my old consoles on a nice tube tv vs stretching em on the LCD. Most of it is hiding behind the couch but in my little corner there I have an Atari 2600, SNES, NES, Genesis, N64, Gamecube, Original fatty PS2, Xbox, Xbox 360, Gamecube, and Wii (the wii isn't hidden, it's just black.)


basement dweller!


----------



## Kindredice

Nothing fancy but serves it's purpose


----------



## Cancer

It makes me sad how few of use have a " computer desk " (note the air quotes) but the computer tower is on the floor or on some flimsy pathetic pedestal.
It makes me very very sad.

I refuse/resist.









Pics later.


----------



## axipher

Latest pic of my setup, waiting on my new Filco to come in


----------



## Hellish

Teaser while the rest of the room is in progress










(computer has no LEDS other then the power/fan controller/ RIVE status codes, the over exposure made the glow the room was completely dark when I took the pic


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Nothing fancy but serves it's purpose


Looks great







What phone is that?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What phone is that?


Im guessing motorola droid x2?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im guessing motorola droid x2?


Na, X2 has physical buttons. It looks a lot like a Motorola Atrix whice I have, and I'm very jealous of how white the LEDs on his buttons are







mine have faded to a gross yellowy shade


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What phone is that?


Yeah Atrix 4G on CM10


----------



## Narokuu

i have the atrix 2 love this thing!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i have the atrix 2 love this thing!


I have an Atrix 4G and it's the most buggy thing ever, random dropped Wi-Fi, File system get's scrambled randomly, files go missing, SD card malfunctions, Programs freeze, audio sometimes comes out distorted, and the camera sucks.









I've been told I just have a bad phone because it never did these things when I first got it. Still a great phone, I just need a replacement.


----------



## antonis21




----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I have an Atrix 4G and it's the most buggy thing ever, random dropped Wi-Fi, File system get's scrambled randomly, files go missing, SD card malfunctions, Programs freeze, audio sometimes comes out distorted, and the camera sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I just have a bad phone because it never did these things when I first got it. Still a great phone, I just need a replacement.


awwwww =( that sucks, maybe a fluke, i went from having an iphone 3g the old 2nd generation to this. I CANT STAND Ios lol but its good for some people. i enjoy android so much and this one was inexpensive so it was nice, now back on subject for this thread =D



just took this about 15 minutes ago, it is messy but i get my new Ducky Shine II on monday! cannot WAIT


----------



## TheBadBull

I haven't had the time to fix the wire mess behind the monitor, but overall, I'm happy with this setup. :3


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> basement dweller!


I moved out of my mom's house 4 months after I turned 18 if that's what you're implying. I'm renting the entire basement level of this house. Sure it's mostly unfinished, but for $300 a month I have easily 2-3x the space down here than I'd have in a 800+ a month apartment (City living is expensive), and noone cares when I come or go (I hardly ever see anyone else here anyways.)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Finished my watercooling build, looks sexy to me


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Finished my watercooling build, looks sexy to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ever thought about getting some fan grills on those two rear fans? I'd be worried that usb cable would start causing noise troubles with those fans. not to mention sticking my fingers in the case with the computer on and getting a nasty surprise.









Btw, nice setup.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> ever thought about getting some fan grills on those two rear fans? I'd be worried that usb cable would start causing noise troubles with those fans. not to mention sticking my fingers in the case with the computer on and getting a nasty surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, nice setup.


To much tension on the cable to do that, i made sure that would never happen. I never work on my computer when its on, bad things happen, you never heard of the people installing screws in the unused PCI brackets and dropping them in the psu and rendering it garbage after lol


----------



## Chimpie

Finally got caught up on this thread. I had to go through the last hundred or so pages.

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I haven't had the time to fix the wire mess behind the monitor, but overall, I'm happy with this setup. :3
> _snip_


Always loved those Bitfenix cases. Matches your room and compliments nicely.


----------



## johnnybh

The progression. My room has horrible lighting at night. I need a real camera, the galaxy S1 isn't cutting it anymore.
original setup.








Moved.








moved again.








Re-arranged.








Monitor stand.








The rest of the room.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> ...


The wall mounted monitor for your bed is awesome!
Nice setup too


----------



## johnnybh

Thanks man. It's hooked up to my little e-machines mini tower. It's convenient if I am just watching movies/ surfing the web or if my rig is down for maintenance. I did have to sacrifice a monitor but I kinda like the single setup for gaming because the second monitor was pretty much useless for gaming anyways. I will try and get better picks of my setup when the sun is out tomorrow.


----------



## johnnybh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I agree, my room has the dodgiest lighting, takes forrever to take a half decent photo.
> My setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto shoelace fix on the speaker






I'm jealous of your desk. I wish I had that kind of space in my room.


----------



## kelvintheiah

is this a chatroulette setup? hmm jk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> The progression. My room has horrible lighting at night. I need a real camera, the galaxy S1 isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> is this a chatroulette setup? hmm jk


Haha brb exposing myself to random internet strangers, jk.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> I'm jealous of your desk. I wish I had that kind of space in my room.


Second hand desk FTW








It's a massive desk, the one I had before it was smaller than yours. I had to get rid of one of my bookshelves just to fit in haha
Such a good desk though


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> The progression. My room has horrible lighting at night. *I need a real camera, the galaxy S1 isn't cutting it anymore.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> original setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-arranged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the room.


I know that feel bro, I have hated the camera on my galaxy vibrant since day 1, worse than the ones on other galaxies afaik.


----------



## Jimbags

i just got a galaxy s2 4G i think its called something else where you guys are.... but the camera is awesome! even records in full HD







shoulda gone the s3 tho for the extra bit per month... just to be clear mine isnt a standard s2, the cpu is up to 1.5 vs 1.2 of s2
4.5 super amoled screen vs 4.3 on the s2
also has nfc and few other things







best of all is 4g man the difference is crazy!

sorry to derail nice setup btw


----------



## johnnybh

I was going to get the Galaxy S3 but I guess the S4 is being unveiled in February. So I am going to try and wait for it.


----------



## Ijoy




----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> I was going to get the Galaxy S3 but I guess the S4 is being unveiled in February. So I am going to try and wait for it.


really? this is first i've heard. My contract is up in december. Maybe I'll wait for this too. I'm still using a dumb phone btw


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> ...


beautiful setup! I am shooting frthe same monitor setup when i can afford it, i love having 2 flanking monitors its awesome! nice job


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ijoy*
> 
> ...


haha, i remember this guy. mr toilet tissue under the desk guy. ololwut


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> really? this is first i've heard. My contract is up in december. Maybe I'll wait for this too. I'm still using a dumb phone btw


http://www.overclock.net/t/1306727/zdnet-samsung-to-unveil-galaxy-s4-in-feb-2013/0_100


----------



## Saurian

Games and favorite books


Various things I've collected from museums/antique stores/travelling, including an aluminum lion from Zimbabwe and a terra-cotta warrior



Working gamecube with wavebird+gba reader. Under that is a SD PVR/encoder that allows me to play the games on my computer monitor










360 panoramas make my brain hurt +.+


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saurian*
> 
> Working gamecube with wavebird+gba reader. Under that is a SD PVR/encoder that allows me to play the games on my computer monitor


Where did you get the SD PVR/Encoder, I'd be interested in finding one of these! Thanks..


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I haven't had the time to fix the wire mess behind the monitor, but overall, I'm happy with this setup. :3


Nice wallpaper. Elegant and nice case.


----------



## Saurian

Method 1:

Travel back in time to the early 2000s

Buy a datavideo DAC 100

Method

There are a lot of PVRs available like the various Hauppauge models. Some tv tuners work but they have to accept composite video.

If you buy the gamecube DV (Component video) cable for something like 100+ smackeroos, you don't need an encoder. I only use this one because I have a digital video out in the form of firewire. I then open it up in MPC and choose "Open Device" (Ctrl + V).

I did a little searching for you. This looks promising. If you want to test it out for me, I may consider getting one myself









EDIT:
Works with composite connectors only. Make sure you know the difference between composite and component.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saurian*
> 
> Method 1:
> Travel back in time to the early 2000s
> Buy a datavideo DAC 100
> Method
> There are a lot of PVRs available like the various Hauppauge models. Some tv tuners work but they have to accept composite video.
> If you buy the gamecube DV (Component video) cable for something like 100+ smackeroos, you don't need an encoder. I only use this one because I have a digital video out in the form of firewire. I then open it up in MPC and choose "Open Device" (Ctrl + V).
> I did a little searching for you. This looks promising. If you want to test it out for me, I may consider getting one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Works with composite connectors only. Make sure you know the difference between composite and component.


Hmmm...I've actually got something similar to that USB unit...I'll have to see if I can find it and if it will work with Win 7. thanks for the info!


----------



## gtsteviiee

My desk


----------



## midgetjacko

Here is my set up just built my desk. First time doing any thing like that. I have also got to get a longer dvi cable so i can get that one cable out of the way but i like it. Would love to get new mouse and keyboard but i don't want to have wires running across my desk


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> Here is my set up just built my desk. First time doing any thing like that. I have also got to get a longer dvi cable so i can get that one cable out of the way but i like it. Would love to get new mouse and keyboard but i don't want to have wires running across my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean setup







You could get a DVI cable maybe a foot longer than the one you have and just tack it to the back edge of the desk, then your setup will be flawless







Also, what monitor stand is that?


----------



## midgetjacko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Very clean setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get a DVI cable maybe a foot longer than the one you have and just tack it to the back edge of the desk, then your setup will be flawless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what monitor stand is that?


Its a stand I found on monoprice its really a nice stand works very well for me.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=6420&seq=1&format=2


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please stop quoting pictures if the posts are on the same page. If you want to do that, add a spoiler to the pictures.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Always loved those Bitfenix cases. Matches your room and compliments nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Nice wallpaper. Elegant and nice case.


^_^

Yeah, I love that case.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I-is that... is that a TRACKBALL MOUSE?!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOVE your Colossus, almost bought one myself before I downsized. The faceplate reminds me of the Dead Space helmet.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I-is that... is that a TRACKBALL MOUSE?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your Colossus, almost bought one myself before I downsized. The faceplate reminds me of the Dead Space helmet.


looks to be the Logitech m570 one of the best FPS trackballs you can get =) our old team from wolfenstein and COD UO swore by them.. and the top 5 BF3 TWL teams use them too, i have one, they are awesome. although,... i prefer my G700 xD


----------



## WALSRU

Growing up my dad would only buy trackballs for our computer, so I'm decent with one. Didn't do much twitch gaming with them though, now I'm a little curious. Just don't see many around here.

I play a lot of Guild Wars 2 though and I'd be lost without my Naga.


----------



## Narokuu

they are good mice if u use them a lot, just like any other piece of hardware, and i paly WoW extensively, so i would be lost without my G700 xD

i love my mouse, i cant game with a trackball like the old days lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Guys, please stop quoting pictures if the posts are on the same page. If you want to do that, add a spoiler to the pictures.


Maybe now that a senior mod says it, they might even do it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Vote for September Mod Of The Month.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1304801/september-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_30


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midgetjacko*
> 
> Its a stand I found on monoprice its really a nice stand works very well for me.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=6420&seq=1&format=2


I see. I'm using this one but I have to have the monitor resting on my speakers or else it tilts to the side


----------



## midgetjacko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I see. I'm using this one but I have to have the monitor resting on my speakers or else it tilts to the side


Mine seems to be really sturdy, I almost ordered that exact one but I liked the look of this one better so I got it im glad I did now if they all have that issue. Do you have a pic of your set up?


----------



## johnnybh

Worked on the desk some more. Where we left off.








Drunken shelf making.








Painted.


----------



## raptorxrx

Current setup, nothing special.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> Worked on the desk some more. Where we left off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunken shelf making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted.






Shiner bock!!! YUMM great stuff!!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> Worked on the desk some more. Where we left off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunken shelf making.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've got that same flightstick.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup, nothing special.


nice!


----------



## Fishinfan

Working gamecube with wavebird+gba reader. Under that is a SD PVR/encoder that allows me to play the games on my computer monitor









Nice! I have been look for a way to connect gamecube for years.Who makes it? Can you post a link?


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Shiner bock!!! YUMM great stuff!!


It's my favorite beer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I've got that same flightstick.


I like it a lot.


----------



## Saurian

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working gamecube with wavebird+gba reader. Under that is a SD PVR/encoder that allows me to play the games on my computer monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I have been look for a way to connect gamecube for years.Who makes it? Can you post a link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/25800#post_18275145


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saurian*
> 
> Method 1:
> Travel back in time to the early 2000s
> Buy a datavideo DAC 100
> Method
> There are a lot of PVRs available like the various Hauppauge models. Some tv tuners work but they have to accept composite video.
> If you buy the gamecube DV (Component video) cable for something like 100+ smackeroos, you don't need an encoder. I only use this one because I have a digital video out in the form of firewire. I then open it up in MPC and choose "Open Device" (Ctrl + V).
> I did a little searching for you. This looks promising. If you want to test it out for me, I may consider getting one myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Works with composite connectors only. Make sure you know the difference between composite and component.


Also please don't reupload images


----------



## tensionz

This thread is FULL of inspiration.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup, nothing special.


I know that foldable banquet table well, I had to use one for 5-6 years lol....sigh >.>


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I know that foldable banquet table well, I had to use one for 5-6 years lol....sigh >.>


Thank god I don't need it. I just use it for extra space and school crap. My other one is an _extremely solid_ old military foldable table.


----------



## TSXmike

mine


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Thank god I don't need it. I just use it for extra space and school crap. My other one is an _extremely solid_ old military foldable table.


Your a lucky one lol, that sucker started to bend inwards after a bit with not too much weight aka monitor wobbling


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saurian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/25800#post_18275145
> 
> 
> Also please don't reupload images


Sorry man,I messed up on my post.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Watch it in 1080p*


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Watch it in 1080p*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really liked the video, nice work. Although after seeing your entire setup I am unbelievably jealous.


----------



## Sazexa

Well, just got my new case in. FT02.

I'll post another picture when my case LED's, and LED's for behind the desk are in. Here's a quick snapshot of it now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sazexa, you have one of the cleanest build I have seen. Everything matches perfectly. I really love the simplicity of it. And also, the black gears in this red room is just AWSOME.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Sazexa, you have one of the cleanest build I have seen. Everything matches perfectly. I really love the simplicity of it. And also, the black gears in this red room is just AWSOME.


Why thank you.

I wish I could take your Quad Damage in place it in here, it'd go so well.


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, just got my new case in. FT02.
> I'll post another picture when my case LED's, and LED's for behind the desk are in. Here's a quick snapshot of it now.






Very clean and organized, i have to move out to make my desk look like this. (too many cables and gear)

i have the same headphones from v-moda... im using a splitter with the in-line mice aux cable to chat in games on my pc.


----------



## Step83

Thought i should update mine desks tidier and more useable


----------



## Ferling

PANORAMA!




Sharing a renovated basement with 2 pets and my better half of me. 32' sony bravia (broken) 42' Vizio coming soon.

My box o' fun









Finally went SLI 2x560


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Very clean and organized, i have to move out to make my desk look like this. (too many cables and gear)
> i have the same headphones from v-moda... im using a splitter with the in-line mice aux cable to chat in games on my pc.


I have a shelf system in the desk to help with cables.

I love these headphones. I'm going to be ordering a Xonar Essence STX soon, so I will be able to have my headphones plugged in with my RCA in the "back" of my computer. ;]


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> PANORAMA!
> 
> 
> Sharing a renovated basement with 2 pets and my better half of me. 32' sony bravia (broken) 42' Vizio coming soon.
> My box o' fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally went SLI 2x560


Loving the Key ignition, you absolutely have to link me to where you got that and how you did it.









edit:
That Rosewill challenger is pretty sweet for the price, love the case and setup.


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Loving the Key ignition, you absolutely have to link me to where you got that and how you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> That Rosewill challenger is pretty sweet for the price, love the case and setup.


https://www.google.com/search?tbm=shop&q=ignition+switch&hl=en

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620711

Quick google search


----------



## Balsagna

Hey everyone,

So I moved to Mississippi for my new base. Got put into a 4bedroom house when it's only me, wife and 1yr old daughter.

That being said, I have one of the rooms (I picked the smallest) as my first little man cave that I'm going to be building on overtime. Right now I don't have much in it. All my boxes of my computer parts and a desk/chair with my computer/monitor and accessories.

I have logitech Z5500's that I want to nail up on the wall but don't know much about nailing things to walls.... (always lived in a place where we weren't allowed to do that)

Anyways, first pics incoming!


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> mine


i think your logitech speakers are back to front...?


----------



## johnnybh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, just got my new case in. FT02.
> I'll post another picture when my case LED's, and LED's for behind the desk are in. Here's a quick snapshot of it now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what desk is that? looks amazing!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybh*
> 
> what desk is that? looks amazing!


It's a desk by Ikea. It's the "MALM desk with pull-out panel" in black/brown. I took of the panel as I don't use it.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It's a desk by Ikea. It's the "MALM desk with pull-out panel" in black/brown. I took of the panel as I don't use it.


Sam im using in Oak lovely desk loads of room though i kept the pull out bit for mine and hidden a small bookshelf under it too.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Sam im using in Oak lovely desk loads of room though i kept the pull out bit for mine and hidden a small bookshelf under it too.


They are great, especially for the price.

I'm considering getting a second to place side-by-side to my current one.


----------



## jameschisholm

Just an update.


----------



## Pip Boy

does your arm not hurt on the glass? i found with my glass table its really hard going on the wrist


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> does your arm not hurt on the glass? i found with my glass table its really hard going on the wrist


I too have a glass desk, it can start to hurt me wrist so I got two little wrist wrests, one goes by my wasd key for both gaming, and typing, and one goes by my mouse if I am playing a game that isnt an fps or browsing the web. I have the glass desk, then my razer goliathus and it still can hurt sometimes, I have gotten used to it though. I think the glass desk would pretty much be as hard as a wood desk anyway.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

glad to see a lot of sidewinder x6 brothers !!


----------



## Sazexa

@ jameschisholm
Same keyboard as me.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I too have a glass desk, it can start to hurt me wrist so I got two little wrist wrests, one goes by my wasd key for both gaming, and typing, and one goes by my mouse if I am playing a game that isnt an fps or browsing the web. I have the glass desk, then my razer goliathus and it still can hurt sometimes, I have gotten used to it though. I think the glass desk would pretty much be as hard as a wood desk anyway.


i tend to find glass desks are usually made to sit higher than wood desks though, i know that sounds odd but it seems true. with a desk that your arm wrests down on it doesnt hurt, but when its same or slighlty higher than your chairs armrest its really ficken painful


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> i tend to find glass desks are usually made to sit higher than wood desks though, i know that sounds odd but it seems true. with a desk that your arm wrests down on it doesnt hurt, but when its same or slighlty higher than your chairs armrest its really ficken painful


My desk sits like 5 inches higher than my arm rest







It can get painful, but I am pretty tall so its not like I am hunkered down in my chair.


----------



## Phetu

My desk looks like this atm:


----------



## OkanG

Why is that radiator so small?


----------



## jameschisholm

The glass desk is great. I have that large mouse mat for the very reason that I rest my wrist on it while moving my m60, with my elbow on my chair arm.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> My desk looks like this atm:


that is magnificent LoL....


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> My desk looks like this atm:


Its hard to tell the size, which Genelecs are those?


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> i think your logitech speakers are back to front...?


Back to front?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> -snip-
> Just an update.


CLEAN YOUR SCREEN BRO. No, seriously, bit too much weird marks on it. Other than that, I really like it.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> CLEAN YOUR SCREEN BRO. No, seriously, bit too much weird marks on it. Other than that, I really like it.


Haha, you're over-reacting dude, that is nothing compared to keeping my monitor clean. What you just made a complaint on is about the best you can clean a monitor that glossy.

This is about as clean as a ML249H can get, glossy LED panel, easy to finger print.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Haha, you're over-reacting dude, that is nothing compared to keeping my monitor clean. What you just made a complaint on is about the best you can clean a monitor that glossy.
> This is about as clean as a ML249H can get, glossy LED panel, easy to finger print.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a MS246h it has a matte screen, but the bezel is a PAIN to keep clean.


----------



## raptorxrx

Haha, just kidding. I love clean screens, but you can't see most of the crap when the screen is on.


----------



## rrims

Made some accent lighting for my monitors. I wanted a hard white so going to white webpages didn't burn my eyes out anymore.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Made some accent lighting for my monitors. I wanted a hard white so going to white webpages didn't burn my eyes out anymore.


I can't wait to do that behind my speakers, desk, and monitor...


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I can't wait to do that behind my speakers, desk, and monitor...


It's definitely worth the time and money. I put in a back PCI bracket that had a female molex on my computer. Cut a old male molex, used the 12v and ground wires, then ran them to the strip behind the monitors with a switch in the middle. So they are powered using my computer.

This was just a test run, I plan on using them to accent light my TV and new entertainment center. I mean, 15 bucks for 16 feet of LED's, its hard NOT to find a use for them.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> It's definitely worth the time and money. I put in a back PCI bracket that had a female molex on my computer. Cut a old male molex, used the 12v and ground wires, then ran them to the strip behind the monitors with a switch in the middle. So they are powered using my computer.
> This was just a test run, I plan on using them to accent light my TV and new entertainment center. I mean, 15 bucks for 16 feet of LED's, its hard NOT to find a use for them.


I'm probably going to get one with a remote and power-cable, and just go with a simple solution. ;]

But I recently added in an NZXT Hue into my case, and I really need some accenting to go with my beautiful case now.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm probably going to get one with a remote and power-cable, and just go with a simple solution. ;]
> But I recently added in an NZXT Hue into my case, and I really need some accenting to go with my beautiful case now.


That's on my list of stuff to do also. I'd like to get the same roll of lights, just in blue, and do the same kinda thing. Have them on the perimeter so you can't see them through the window.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> That's on my list of stuff to do also. I'd like to get the same roll of lights, just in blue, and do the same kinda thing. Have them on the perimeter so you can't see them through the window.


Well, let me tell you right now.

For $30-$35, you really CAN NOT go wrong with the Hue, at all.

I'm more amazed with it than my new case. lol


----------



## HPE1000

I want to do bias lighting also, I think antec has some that is like 7 bucks and plugs into usb ports on the tv and computer. I need to get some for my 51" tv, 32" tv, and 24" monitor. Its all in one bedroom so I dont know if it will just light my whole room up though


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Antec BIAS LIGHTING


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Its hard to tell the size, which Genelecs are those?


Those are Genelec 6010A


----------



## Step83

The monitor back lights, im guessing you guts are using white white LEDs? I have a strip of warm white LEDs do you think it'll have the same sort of effect as in reducing eye strain? Only reason im asking is I have a warm white LED strip spare


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> The monitor back lights, im guessing you guts are using white white LEDs? I have a strip of warm white LEDs do you think it'll have the same sort of effect as in reducing eye strain? Only reason im asking is I have a warm white LED strip spare


I've always found it to reduce eye-strain when the room is/area around the screen is more well lit.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> The monitor back lights, im guessing you guts are using white white LEDs? I have a strip of warm white LEDs do you think it'll have the same sort of effect as in reducing eye strain? Only reason im asking is I have a warm white LED strip spare


Ive never considered that different colors might reduce eye strain more than others. Im using the IKEA dioder that lets you switch through a range of colors. I usually have mine set to blue just because it matches my case LEDs, but I find red to be the most pleasing to my eyes. Its great for watching movies.


----------



## recnepsbuh

There are some great setups in this thread. I have scanned alot of pages trying to come up with some idea of what I can do with the space I have. I would really like an L-shaped desk, but I dont think I am going to be able to fit one in the corner I have. The offerings from most stores are either to big, or the top is not wide enough, as the case I am using is almost 22" long. I think I am going to have to make something, but I really dont want to. Even though I have all the tools to do it and experience since I worked on houses for 7 years before I started the job I have now, I just dont want to get into it. Something has to give, as I am using my old round kitchen table shoved into the corner, and its just not a suitable place for something I spent alot of money on. I figure out something, but keep the pics coming!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Antec BIAS LIGHTING


Yep those are the ones.


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Those are Genelec 6010A


I just ordered two 6010a's recently with the L-Stand, I should have them in about a month as it will take them 42 days to get the L-Stands to me, I am still deciding to get the 5040a sub now or later. I plan to have them in 5.1 eventually


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Made some accent lighting for my monitors. I wanted a hard white so going to white webpages didn't burn my eyes out anymore.


Such a beautiful set-up, rrims.


----------



## HesterDW

IKEA DIY monitor stand.


----------



## BeardedJesus

^^ Very nice HesterDW


----------



## Balsagna

Small update to my little man cave.

Bought me some posters and a headphone stand. Arranged my Printer for some extra space too.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Small update to my little man cave.
> Bought me some posters and a headphone stand. Arranged my Printer for some extra space too.


oooo pretty headphone stand..how much LoL???


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> oooo pretty headphone stand..how much LoL???


$15 at best buy. RocketFish


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> $15 at best buy. RocketFish


I almost bought it once, but it wouldn't have enough height. lol


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I almost bought it once, but it wouldn't have enough height. lol


That sucks.

Welp, once I get furniture for the house, I'll be moving my 32'' Sony Bravia and my Futon into the bedroom. Then hopefully, I'll be getting a mini fridge/microwave









I really just don't like the colors of the house, it's white... which just looks ugly. I can paint it and all, but I leave in 8 months and I'd have to repaint it all back over









Anyone have any suggestions as far as decorations go or aesthetics. I want to make it.... cool lol


----------



## ShineGraphics

I don't know about the rest of you guys,

but I really want that 'How To Survive A Zombie Attack' poster...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you guys,
> but I really want that 'How To Survive A Zombie Attack' poster...


Yulp. I really like it. I thought about actually framing that one haha


----------



## ShineGraphics

Do it!

Would look awesome in a man cave.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you guys,
> but I really want that 'How To Survive A Zombie Attack' poster...


You can get it on Amazon for $3.51.









http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Zombie-Attack-Poster-Print/dp/B004L6TTO2


----------



## OverClocker55

i has computer picture swag


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, just got my new case in. FT02.
> I'll post another picture when my case LED's, and LED's for behind the desk are in. Here's a quick snapshot of it now.


One of the cleanest and sickest setups I have seen in awhile EASILY! Awesome job!


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> You can get it on Amazon for $3.51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Survive-Zombie-Attack-Poster-Print/dp/B004L6TTO2


Ecstacy your amazing








I'm so buying one now hahaha


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> That sucks.
> Welp, once I get furniture for the house, I'll be moving my 32'' Sony Bravia and my Futon into the bedroom. Then hopefully, I'll be getting a mini fridge/microwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really just don't like the colors of the house, it's white... which just looks ugly. I can paint it and all, but I leave in 8 months and I'd have to repaint it all back over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as far as decorations go or aesthetics. I want to make it.... cool lol


I was going to have a microwave in my closet because I have a mini fridge and water dispenser in my closet, but the microwave trips the power


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Ecstacy your amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so buying one now hahaha


You can also pick it up at walmart (where I got mine) for about as much or less. It's in the poster Aisle which is a pain to find depending on the walmart.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> One of the cleanest and sickest setups I have seen in awhile EASILY! Awesome job!


Why thank you!


----------



## Azelphur

Here's mine


----------



## Shiveron

What is all that?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azelphur*
> 
> Here's mine


That's a dope setup!


----------



## Ghost12

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

not got new build in pic so here is, my old dragon rider in the first pic now replaces the wifes black one on the right



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Azelphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> What is all that?


The specs are in my sig


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azelphur*
> 
> The specs are in my sig


I meant all over your screen's not the hardware specs.


----------



## Azelphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> I meant all over your screen's not the hardware specs.


On the left pair it's IRC channels / IMs (pidgin), on the third monitor it's a web browser, on the fourth you can't really see it, but it's just my wallpaper.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azelphur*
> 
> On the left pair it's IRC channels / IMs (pidgin), on the third monitor it's a web browser, on the fourth you can't really see it, but it's just my wallpaper.


How could you possibly keep track of a relevant conversation in 36 irc channels


----------



## Azelphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> How could you possibly keep track of a relevant conversation in 36 irc channels


I don't completely, It's mostly useful so that I don't have to continually switch tab when talking in multiple channels and so that I can (at a glance) see the conversation in any of my favourite channels, and dive in if I feel like it.

P.S. Here's a screenshot of it


----------



## Narokuu

what program do you use for IRC?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azelphur*
> 
> I don't completely, It's mostly useful so that I don't have to continually switch tab when talking in multiple channels and so that I can (at a glance) see the conversation in any of my favourite channels, and dive in if I feel like it.
> P.S. Here's a screenshot of it


Doesn't look to be very active


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> what program do you use for IRC?


Pidgin.


----------



## Narokuu

and what skin? or theme?


----------



## chemb0t

Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.











Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t, on Flickr

Album with notes/details here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/

Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.

I do a lot of tinkering so I built in a U shaped desk that extends more or less around the full perimeter of my room with lots of space to work on things. My desktop setup lies directly underneath my bed and on the opposite side I have a soldering/electronics station.

Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.

The monitors are also backlit by a RGB LED strip powered by an Arduino R3 and Python based client on the desktop which changes color according to the color on the screens. I find that it helps a lot with eye strain and adds a great ambiance to the room. Details on that system can be found here http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html


----------



## Azefore

^ Intuos tablet, you sir are a good man, love the blue thing going on as well


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> *Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.*


removing your bed for your p.c.......you sir are my hero
















the arduino setup is really cool, i had a read on the review but it was a bit dated...can you tell me what parts you used and the correct coding for it?


----------



## chemb0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> removing your bed for your p.c.......you sir are my hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arduino setup is really cool, i had a read on the review but it was a bit dated...can you tell me what parts you used and the correct coding for it?


I actually used the same embedded arduino code and wiring setup to get it working, but main difference is that I used Python code instead of Processing for the desktop client, and I used an arduino proto shield to make a compact package that I could hide on my desk. I'm still tweaking the code so that it can work with fullscreen applications like games and average all 3 monitors instead of the center, but as it is now it works really well.

Here's some details (click the pics for notes);









And a link to my current python code. Note it is still work in progress, and you will need to download and install python for windows (with necessary libraries) to run it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9993009/AmbiLight.py

All parts were ordered from amazon by the way. Here's a list;

http://www.amazon.com/Arduino-Rev-3-Uno-R3/dp/B006H06TVG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349806448&sr=8-1&keywords=arduino+uno
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0092CROAQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i02
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079WI2MK/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01


----------



## Methos07

Room looks good...my thoughts and prayers will be with you if that bed ever comes crashing down.


----------



## chrischoi

Whoa.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henwyybwoi

That is a pretty cool room chembot. I wish my room looked like that when I was growing up!


----------



## chrischoi

Hey chemb0t what lights are on the white shelves and what wall mounts are those on the monitors?


----------



## Azelphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> and what skin? or theme?


What's just my GTK theme, which is Back-n-Black


----------



## chemb0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Room looks good...my thoughts and prayers will be with you if that bed ever comes crashing down.


The bed is anchored to the wall on 8 studs using 3 bolts each, so it's actually very sturdy. I'm more worried about me crashing down from the bed on a bad night. =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Hey chemb0t what lights are on the white shelves and what wall mounts are those on the monitors?


The lights on the shelves are normal xenon/halogen spotlights you can find at a hardware store. The wall mounts for the monitors can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Album with notes/details here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/
> Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.
> I do a lot of tinkering so I built in a U shaped desk that extends more or less around the full perimeter of my room with lots of space to work on things. My desktop setup lies directly underneath my bed and on the opposite side I have a soldering/electronics station.
> Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.
> The monitors are also backlit by a RGB LED strip powered by an Arduino R3 and Python based client on the desktop which changes color according to the color on the screens. I find that it helps a lot with eye strain and adds a great ambiance to the room. Details on that system can be found here http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html


So, wow. Something about this setup really appeals to me and I can't identify what it is. Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> The bed is anchored to the wall on 8 studs using 3 bolts each, so it's actually very sturdy. I'm more worried about me crashing down from the bed on a bad night. =P


I built a lofted bed in my parents' house when I lived there. It was an extremely sturdy and effective space saver! I only rolled off once.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> The lights on the shelves are normal xenon/halogen spotlights you can find at a hardware store.


Are these wired?


----------



## Cybermtl

Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my setup:





I am a fan of the occult/paranormal, and that's reflected in my room



Some of the artwork i have hanged in my room




Secondary station




Overall room





Gaming mode


"Hyper Internet" mode










PC closeup


I am from Jordan, but i work in Oman (both are countries in the middle east). There is absolutely nowhere to get any PCs/High tech supplies from here, so my only options are to travel by car to Emirates(around 800 Km by car), or order stuff online, witch costs a small fortune for delivering. I had to haul my Ikea tables from Dubai with my tiny Toyota, traveling through 2 borders and a non-stop 8 hours drive. To make matters even more difficult, my salary, while quite good by the local standards, is very low by USA standards. i got everything i have by hard work, patience and a lot of self control (which can be really hard to do ;P)


----------



## TheBadBull

That looks great!

Hats off to you, sir. (even though I don't wear a hat right now)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my setup:
> *snippedy snip*
> 
> I am from Jordan, but i work in Oman (both are countries in the middle east). There is absolutely nowhere to get any PCs/High tech supplies from here, so my only options are to travel by car to Emirates(around 800 Km by car), or order stuff online, witch costs a small fortune for delivering. I had to haul my Ikea tables from Dubai with my tiny Toyota, traveling through 2 borders and a non-stop 8 hours drive. To make matters even more difficult, my salary, while quite good by the local standards, is very low by USA standards. i got everything i have by hard work, patience and a lot of self control (which can be really hard to do ;P)


That's an AWESOME setup you got there! It's not everyday I see a watercooling loop with only the GPU(s)


----------



## Pwizzle

My room


----------



## Cybermtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That looks great!
> 
> Hats off to you, sir. (even though I don't wear a hat right now)


Thanks. It's the thought of hat removal that counts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's an AWESOME setup you got there! It's not everyday I see a watercooling loop with only the GPU(s)


Thanks. when i first got the PC, i got the V8 CPU fan with it (which really does a good job). even with somewhat high overclocking, CPU temps were pretty good. the GPUs on the other hand (a couple of 6870s) were really struggling temp wise with no overclocking, specially that the heat here in Oman is downright hellish. i didn't want to decrease the efficiency of the WC by including the CPU in the loop, so i did it exclusively for the GPUs. this also helped me save some $$...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwizzle*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> My room


Really nice setup!


----------



## chemb0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Are these wired?


Yes, just very well hidden. I run the wires along the back of the shelves and down through where the supports are anchored. =]


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwizzle*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> -snip-
> My room


I was using the same wallpaper for awhile.









Love the setup by the way. I'm a sucker for having a big wide desk surrounded by monitors.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> Thanks. It's the thought of hat removal that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. when i first got the PC, i got the V8 CPU fan with it (which really does a good job). even with somewhat high overclocking, CPU temps were pretty good. the GPUs on the other hand (a couple of 6870s) were really struggling temp wise with no overclocking, specially that the heat here in Oman is downright hellish. i didn't want to decrease the efficiency of the WC by including the CPU in the loop, so i did it exclusively for the GPUs. this also helped me save some $$...
> Really nice setup!


I'd love to know where you got your framed pictures at.... that's sick -- I really want to do something similar for my room.... looking to make the room amazing aesthetically but I have no creativity. My only option is to "Copy" off of others ;P


----------



## HPE1000

Here is my room. Only thing that has changed recently is I changed my keyboard to a razer blackwidow yesterday, which I am absolutely loving!


----------



## chrischoi

chemb0t and Cybermtl just made me change my pants.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t
> 
> 
> , on Flickr
> Album with notes/details here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/
> Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.
> I do a lot of tinkering so I built in a U shaped desk that extends more or less around the full perimeter of my room with lots of space to work on things. My desktop setup lies directly underneath my bed and on the opposite side I have a soldering/electronics station.
> Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.
> The monitors are also backlit by a RGB LED strip powered by an Arduino R3 and Python based client on the desktop which changes color according to the color on the screens. I find that it helps a lot with eye strain and adds a great ambiance to the room. Details on that system can be found here http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html


Wow, I wish my room was like that.

I've always wanted to get a few Shimians or Crossovers and debezel them (probably the Shimian for debezelling because it costs $100 less in most cases than the Q27 Crossovers). Don't they use continuous backlighting as opposed to PWM on the other Korean monitors?


----------



## nighteyes

Hey guys first post here, figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera, and if you've seen this on Head.fi or hardocp already haha.

In the pic is: Ipad 3, galaxy tab 10.1, 24" asus PA248Q, Logitech K800 wireless illuminated keyboard, Logitech performance MX wireless mouse, roccat Taito mousepad, 40gb Fatboy PS3, and random wolf sculptures









*Audio Specs:*

creative titanium HD PCIx card
corsair sp2500 speakers
FIIO E9 desktop amp for
Sennheiser HD598 headphones

*Tower Specs:*

i5-2500k cpu overclocked to 4ghz,
16gb ddr3 corsair vengeance memory,
120gb corsair forceGT ssd,
2tb data hdd,
MSI gtx560ti gpu,
corsair 600t tower case,
corsair h100 water cooling kit,
thermaltake 750watt power-supply.
Windows 8 Pro (Technet subscription







)


----------



## Cybermtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I'd love to know where you got your framed pictures at.... that's sick -- I really want to do something similar for my room.... looking to make the room amazing aesthetically but I have no creativity. My only option is to "Copy" off of others ;P


Don't worry, I'm the same way, i had to see hundred of pictures online to get inspired (this thread helped a lot







). The framed photos are by an artist called Zdzisław Beksiński. I got some high res images off the internet, printed them on a plotter we have at work and framed them in a shop in Dubai.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my setup:


That's a really inspiring set up both PC wise and theme wise. I really like how you've tied the theme together with those pictures and your 'crazy person string map' haha.

Thanks for sharing, your hard work is something to be proud of


----------



## hyp36rmax

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t, on Flickr
> Album with notes/details here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/
> Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.
> I do a lot of tinkering so I built in a U shaped desk that extends more or less around the full perimeter of my room with lots of space to work on things. My desktop setup lies directly underneath my bed and on the opposite side I have a soldering/electronics station.
> Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.
> The monitors are also backlit by a RGB LED strip powered by an Arduino R3 and Python based client on the desktop which changes color according to the color on the screens. I find that it helps a lot with eye strain and adds a great ambiance to the room. Details on that system can be found here http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html






Wow, i like this setup, just as i would have imagined during my school days.... it wouldn't work for me now, i'd destroy that loft bed when the ladies are over...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow, i like this setup, just as i would have imagined during my school days.... it wouldn't work for me now, i'd destroy that loft bed when the ladies are over...


LMAO


----------



## chemb0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Wow, I wish my room was like that.
> I've always wanted to get a few Shimians or Crossovers and debezel them (probably the Shimian for debezelling because it costs $100 less in most cases than the Q27 Crossovers). Don't they use continuous backlighting as opposed to PWM on the other Korean monitors?


I'm not sure what method of backlighting they are using. For the lite versions, the backlight can be controlled manually with buttons on the back so I suspect that may be continuous. For the deluxe models with multiple inputs and scalers, the brightness is controlled indirectly through the OSD's contrast and brightness settings, so that may be PWM.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighteyes*
> 
> Hey guys first post here, figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera, and if you've seen this on Head.fi or hardocp already haha.
> In the pic is: Ipad 3, galaxy tab 10.1, 24" asus PA248Q, Logitech K800 wireless illuminated keyboard, Logitech performance MX wireless mouse, roccat Taito mousepad, 40gb Fatboy PS3, and random wolf sculptures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Audio Specs:*
> creative titanium HD PCIx card
> corsair sp2500 speakers
> FIIO E9 desktop amp for
> Sennheiser HD598 headphones
> *Tower Specs:*
> i5-2500k cpu overclocked to 4ghz,
> 16gb ddr3 corsair vengeance memory,
> 120gb corsair forceGT ssd,
> 2tb data hdd,
> MSI gtx560ti gpu,
> corsair 600t tower case,
> corsair h100 water cooling kit,
> thermaltake 750watt power-supply.
> Windows 8 Pro (Technet subscription
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*puts on flame suit*

I love Windows 8 Metro UI. To be honest, you can be much more productive, *especially after learning the keyboard shortcuts. It makes Metro UI a very productive interface. I don't see why people bash it. It's just a more produce full screen start button that, IMO, looks better.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow, i like this setup, just as i would have imagined during my school days.... it wouldn't work for me now, i'd destroy that loft bed when the ladies are over...


LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> I'm not sure what method of backlighting they are using. For the lite versions, the backlight can be controlled manually with buttons on the back so I suspect that may be continuous. For the deluxe models with multiple inputs and scalers, the brightness is controlled indirectly through the OSD's contrast and brightness settings, so that may be PWM.


Hm...I'll go look for that thread talking about PWM and continuous backlighting on Korean monitors.


----------



## ErBall

Some of you gentlemen really need to work on your cable management. Outside of your case that is:


What you see here (or lack thereof) is cabling for an independent amp for the front channel speakers, all the associated z5500 cabling, keyboard and mouse, monitor cable, about 6 power cables printer hookup, router, modem, ect.

Only took me about an hour tops. Looks about a million times nicer as well.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Some of you gentlemen really need to work on your cable management. Outside of your case that is:
> 
> Only took me about an hour tops. Looks about a million times nicer as well.


Hey, you live an hour north of where I "used" to live before I joined the military

Lived 1hour south of Indy in a place called Seymour









As for the cable management -- Some of us gentlemen can spend hours and we'll never get good cable management, me included.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Yes, my room is very empty. I need money for furniture








Also the rug was from my old Apt.


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Yes, my room is very empty. I need money for furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rug was from my old Apt.


Im liking the simplicity though. Maybe a poster or two would help









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Yes, my room is very empty. I need money for furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rug was from my old Apt.


this is perfect for me.. i would have a desk that is a little bigger mind you, but even this is perfect, and looks amazing.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey gtsteviiee, I think we have the exact same chair. lol


----------



## VahidPC

Hi guys.
when I start to design my Official Computer Room , I told myself : 'Hey boy, you should see something else'!.
and i start search from web , and now , i have about 4500 images about Official Computer Room.!
about 3500 images from this topic and other from web.(I wrote a program to download images of this topic).

However , If someone here wants them all together , Tell me. I'll upload them.(about 4GB).
Best wishes.

I have not yet started to design my Official Computer Room







!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lofted Workspace 2012 by chemb0t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Album with notes/details here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631723499101/
> Space was limited in my room so I decided long ago to remove my bed and build a lofted setup.
> I do a lot of tinkering so I built in a U shaped desk that extends more or less around the full perimeter of my room with lots of space to work on things. My desktop setup lies directly underneath my bed and on the opposite side I have a soldering/electronics station.
> Since my desk is attached to a wall, I purchased these wall mounted monitor arms and aligned them to make a flexible 3 monitor setup: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WYVBR0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01 The vesa holes on the Shimians are pretty shallow so I had to purchase shorter screws and washers to attach them properly.
> The monitors are also backlit by a RGB LED strip powered by an Arduino R3 and Python based client on the desktop which changes color according to the color on the screens. I find that it helps a lot with eye strain and adds a great ambiance to the room. Details on that system can be found here http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html


I've actually been designing something similar to this, this is one of the many revisions of my design;










My next plans/additions to this is the right shelving you see as the support for the desk, I will be changing that to a small rack unit for a couple of server I will be building (Home server/backups and a render box/game server)


----------



## ErBall

Recently redid my entire setup. Integrated a 2-channel amp for the main NHT speakers running off a NAD c350. The front and rear channels are using the z5500 amp. Works great, just use system lvl volume control to manage two amps at once.


----------



## Sazexa

Buzzin 92, I do admire the work you put into that, you should consider the amount of audio imbalance you will here with the left speak so far, and behind, where you will be sitting.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemb0t*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this earlier on the monitor forum, mainly because the Achieva Shimian setup is clearly the focal point here, but the lofted bed, lighting and desk setup was all designed and built by myself as well.


I would love to have the same skill you have with Wood. Your setup is very well done, requires a lot of imagination and work









.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my setup:


Nice setup you have there, it makes me think of Riven and Myst, don't know why,


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would love to have the same skill you have with Wood.


Everyone man should know how to handle his wood.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Everyone man should know how to handle his wood.


I see wat you did there.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Haha, I wasn't referring to that wood


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Buzzin 92, I do admire the work you put into that, you should consider the amount of audio imbalance you will here with the left speak so far, and behind, where you will be sitting.


That's no problem, will be getting a couple of Studio Monitors (Most likely the M-Audio BX8-D2's) to go around the sides of the my monitors.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> That's no problem, will be getting a couple of Studio Monitors (Most likely the M-Audio BX8-D2's) to go around the sides of the my monitors.


Oh, okay then.
Some good looking monitors. Are you getting a sub too, or not?


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I've actually been designing something similar to this, this is one of the many revisions of my design;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next plans/additions to this is the right shelving you see as the support for the desk, I will be changing that to a small rack unit for a couple of server I will be building (Home server/backups and a render box/game server)


Interesting app. First time I had heard of it.


----------



## 218689

So, I cleaned the house some days ago and sold some stuff that was just collecting dust in my storage room. What did i do with the money? I upgraded my computer room of course









Before:



& after:











The danger den case will be going in the next couple of days as well, when I get my caselabs merlin sm8. Kinda sad to see it go, but Im also glad because I wont have to clean it 5 times a week anymore







Its a realy nice, well built and spacious case, but its also a dust magnet.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I cleaned the house some days ago and sold some stuff that was just collecting dust in my storage room. What did i do with the money? I upgraded my computer room of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> & after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The danger den case will be going in the next couple of days as well, when I get my caselabs merlin sm8. Kinda sad to see it go, but Im also glad because I wont have to clean it 5 times a week anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a realy nice, well built and spacious case, but its also a dust magnet
> 
> 
> .


Very cool. I need to get off my butt.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey gtsteviiee, I think we have the exact same chair. lol


Maybe. Is it from Staples? haah


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Maybe. Is it from Staples? haah


Yes.
Yes it is.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> The danger den case will be going in the next couple of days as well, when I get my caselabs merlin sm8. Kinda sad to see it go, but Im also glad because I wont have to clean it 5 times a week anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a realy nice, well built and spacious case, but its also a dust magnet.


What a shame, that's a real unique looking piece you've got there


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE


Thanks


----------



## Fossil

Not sure if I have posted my room setup in here, but this is recent as of January-ish. Folks had this really nice IKEA desk they had no plans for since my mom now has just a laptop, so I snagged it! I live in a split level home and my computer room is in the bottom level which is partially underground. Meaning it is always cool down there. When I crack open the window all that cool winter air rushes right in.









Keyboard/Mouse are on a separate piece of wood(honestly don't know what it was for) that fits perfectly across my computer chair arm wrests.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Photoshopped some posters in. Now, time to print them out!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 
> Photoshopped some posters in. Now, time to print them out!


I want a KAWS poster now.


----------



## Clovertail100

Now with Eyefinity Catleaps! 7680x1440 bliss.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I want a KAWS poster now.


Do you know where you can get them?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Now with Eyefinity Catleaps! 7680x1440 bliss.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Time for some new chair goodness!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Now with Eyefinity Catleaps! 7680x1440 bliss.


The background makes it look so sick.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Now with Eyefinity Catleaps! 7680x1440 bliss.


Man these catleaps is all the rage lately, they're going to have to raise the price now that us Amurrcans have discovered it


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Now with Eyefinity Catleaps! 7680x1440 bliss.












I had the same wallpaper with my CrossOver 27Q Led-P (7680x1440)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Do you know where you can get them?


Nope. Couldn't even find them on ebay, and you can find anything on ebay.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nope. Couldn't even find them on ebay, and you can find anything on ebay.


That's lame. I think I'll just resize mine and print it out.


----------



## iPrintScreen

So here's my new-ish setup, sorry about un-tidy cables. Don't know what to do with them.









Thinking of getting a small red office lamp to place on here. The 32 inch TV is going on the wall just above where it is now and I'm thinking of getting a new monitor there, but I'm not too sure at the moment, anyway, here are the pics!


----------



## vf-

Woof! *zoid.srg*! That case is enormous.


----------



## c900712

Well here is mine.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nope. Couldn't even find them on ebay, and you can find anything on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> That's lame. I think I'll just resize mine and print it out.
Click to expand...

You have files?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> You have files?


Yeah, I do. 12" x 18"


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c900712*
> 
> Well here is mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sometimes I miss my 600T...


----------



## c900712

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Sometimes I miss my 600T...


What made you switch ? size?


----------



## kamikaze_

i went to NZXT Source 220 but i eventually switched back to my 600T when i still had my X58 build with Rampage III and 980X running.


----------



## intelman

Finally got a new desk. Needed more room to prepare for my tri-monitor setup coming this christmas









Was gunna go with the gallant but decided to go with 3 Amon's. Cheaper and got more space


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Finally got a new desk. Needed more room to prepare for my tri-monitor setup coming this christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gunna go with the gallant but decided to go with 3 Amon's. Cheaper and got more space


What is that box?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What is that box?


I think... that's his radiator.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think... that's his radiator.


HE"S GOT A BANJO ...>EPIC XD


----------



## OverClocker55

Cleaned up my desk a bit and moved some things around.


----------



## Lovidore

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Cleaned up my desk a bit and moved some things around.






How does that Sensei perform on that mousepad? Is that the speed or control?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> How does that Sensei perform on that mousepad? Is that the speed or control?


not sure. all i know its its alot better than the g9x. way better feel. smoother scrolling and alot more custom options


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think... that's his radiator.


Yep, thats my rad box I built instead of hacking up my phantom to fit 2 360's


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd contribute to the thread with my setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan of the occult/paranormal, and that's reflected in my room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the artwork i have hanged in my room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary station
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming mode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hyper Internet" mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC closeup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Jordan, but i work in Oman (both are countries in the middle east). There is absolutely nowhere to get any PCs/High tech supplies from here, so my only options are to travel by car to Emirates(around 800 Km by car), or order stuff online, witch costs a small fortune for delivering. I had to haul my Ikea tables from Dubai with my tiny Toyota, traveling through 2 borders and a non-stop 8 hours drive. To make matters even more difficult, my salary, while quite good by the local standards, is very low by USA standards. i got everything i have by hard work, patience and a lot of self control (which can be really hard to do ;P)


Occult/Paranormal fan, you don't say? Love that Silent Hill map. Back story alone got my vote. I so wanna play Silent Hill 2 and 3 in that setup.


----------



## Alatar

And I have to add my GPU cupboard as well











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Love that Silent Hill map.


HOLY Shiba in a closet, I didn't look closely enough at that map! Too amazing


----------



## Ferling




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*


Youtube videos are a bit buggy.

Fixed it for ya.

Nice vid and setup btw. :3


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to add my GPU cupboard as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!


----------



## WALSRU

Nice upgrades BadBull, and some very epic cinematography you have there


----------



## TheBadBull

dude I just quoted him

E: dammit unintentionally sniped next page again. >_>


----------



## jellis142

I need a GPU drawer









GORGEOUS setups. So jealous.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I need a GPU drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS setups. So jealous.


I has a gpu draw. Its empty


----------



## Cybermtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Occult/Paranormal fan, you don't say? Love that Silent Hill map. Back story alone got my vote. I so wanna play Silent Hill 2 and 3 in that setup.


The funny thing is that the idea popped into my head while watching an episode of "it's always sunny in Philadelphia" (if you watch the show, you should know the episode I'm talking about







). For the map, i downloaded a hi-res image of it from the internet and used a plotter in our decoration department (i work in a hypermarket) to print it. You can imagine how awkward it was trying to explain to the decoration guys what was this a map of...


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> For the map, i downloaded a hi-res image of it from the internet and used a plotter in our decoration department (i work in a hypermarket) to print it. You can imagine how awkward it was trying to explain to the decoration guys what was this a map of...


They don't know what they're missing. Haha... Thanks for the info. I might try to do that one day, but my house is way too generic for awesome stuff.









REP+ for sharing your setup.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> The funny thing is that the idea popped into my head while watching an episode of "it's always sunny in Philadelphia" (if you watch the show, you should know the episode I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). For the map, i downloaded a hi-res image of it from the internet and used a plotter in our decoration department (i work in a hypermarket) to print it. You can imagine how awkward it was trying to explain to the decoration guys what was this a map of...


Sir, what desk do you have and also what wall mounts are you using? You inspired me to order that massive desk, 2 more 27" 1440p monitors, and wall mount with a setup like yours and use the 2 24"1080p monitors as overhead displays. Thank you!







:thumb:


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybermtl*
> 
> The funny thing is that the idea popped into my head while watching an episode of "it's always sunny in Philadelphia" (if you watch the show, you should know the episode I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). For the map, i downloaded a hi-res image of it from the internet and used a plotter in our decoration department (i work in a hypermarket) to print it. You can imagine how awkward it was trying to explain to the decoration guys what was this a map of...
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, what desk do you have and also what wall mounts are you using? You inspired me to order that massive desk, 2 more 27" 1440p monitors, and wall mount with a setup like yours and use the 2 24"1080p monitors as overhead displays. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

Y U SO MANY MONIES!


----------



## Gallien

I work hard







I'd say about investing 1-1.2k Would get me set...until GTX 780s


----------



## Theroty

I have been looking at this thread for quite some time. Here is my contribution. Sorry about quality, picture was taken with a Droid Charge. The book case was built by my wife's grandfather. The hole above the desk is looking out into the living room which has 14ft ceilings. There is a 55" Vizio on the wall. The computer room is the highest point in the house. I have a small stained glass lamp behind the monitors so that I can turn off the lights above but my camera quality is crappy and the pics didn't turn out very well.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I have been looking at this thread for quite some time. Here is my contribution. Sorry about quality, picture was taken with a Droid Charge. The book case was built by my wife's grandfather. The hole above the desk is looking out into the living room which has 14ft ceilings. There is a 55" Vizio on the wall. The computer room is the highest point in the house. I have a small stained glass lamp behind the monitors so that I can turn off the lights above but my camera quality is crappy and the pics didn't turn out very well.
> - snip -


Nice and cozy. I like it.


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Nice and cozy. I like it.


Thanks!


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Youtube videos are a bit buggy.
> Fixed it for ya.
> Nice vid and setup btw. :3


Hey thanks mate!, it was a quick edit









i might be going mini itx very soon, Betfenix prodigy!
ps" i didn't know you had the same exact room and everything else, HOW COOL!"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Nice upgrades BadBull, and some very epic cinematography you have there


original video is mine but thanks for the feedback


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Hey thanks mate!, it was a quick edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be going mini itx very soon, Betfenix prodigy!
> ps" i didn't know you had the same exact room and everything else, HOW COOL!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original video is mine but thanks for the feedback


Nice improvement man. Feels good.


----------



## chrischoi

What program are you guys using to run your taskbar across on other screens?
I've been using somethingMon. Just seeing what other options are out there. Sorry for OT.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What program are you guys using to run your taskbar across on other screens?
> I've been using somethingMon. Just seeing what other options are out there. Sorry for OT.


Ultramon?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Ultramon?


Thats what I use


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've been waiting for the right time to show my setup... well it looks like today you will have a looksee.




Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I just never got around to buying a new camera for a while now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What program are you guys using to run your taskbar across on other screens?
> I've been using somethingMon. Just seeing what other options are out there. Sorry for OT.


Eyefinity.


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Yes, my room is very empty. I need money for furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rug was from my old Apt.


Got the same "desk" as you.. how's it treating you?









I find it lacks the space for..
well, anything.


----------



## bgtrance

Where the magic happens








Also have some BeyerDynamic DT880s 600ohm + Little Dot MKIII coming in the mail that should compliment the setup well.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Where the magic happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have some BeyerDynamic DT880s 600ohm + Little Dot MKIII coming in the mail that should compliment the setup well.


Oh I love that desk, where in heaven did you get that?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Got the same "desk" as you.. how's it treating you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it lacks the space for..
> well, anything.


Too SMALL! I think I'm going to buy a galant.


----------



## benben84

Here's a quick pic of my current temp setup. Right now it's in the den with my treadmill and weight bench. I got kicked out of my old computer room as it was being remodeled and now it somehow is the new "kids toy room".

This was a cheapo craigslist pickup for a desk until I find the time to build my own. Enjoy.


----------



## Cybermtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Sir, what desk do you have and also what wall mounts are you using? You inspired me to order that massive desk, 2 more 27" 1440p monitors, and wall mount with a setup like yours and use the 2 24"1080p monitors as overhead displays. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


The disk is an Ikea Galant (3 of them, actually), but without the corner piece because i didn't feel the curve would fit nicely with the setup (and it wouldn't fit inside my tiny Toyota..). The wall mounts are generic ones i stumbled upon, and the disk mounts are HP Single Monitor Arm (which is an HP branded Ergotron LX Monitor Arm, http://www.amazon.com/HP-BT861AT-Single-Monitor-Arm/dp/B00455GH58).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What program are you guys using to run your taskbar across on other screens?
> I've been using somethingMon. Just seeing what other options are out there. Sorry for OT.


I'm using "Actual Multiple Monitors". Really nifty program with tons of options.


----------



## Badwrench

Changed my setup:


----------



## Sazexa

Bad Wrench, I like it. Simple, clean, and good colors, my friend.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Oh I love that desk, where in heaven did you get that?


$70ish bucks from Menards!!! It was a steal I am sure they have more. It fits my needs and is roomy enough for me.


----------



## Buzzin92

A quick 360 pano of my room, nothing to be impressed by... There's errors all over the place. D:










Resized from 23040x7584 (1.41GB TIFF) to 2304x768 (305KB JPG)


----------



## Just-Averaqe

Not much of a setup.. but that´s mine


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just-Averaqe*
> 
> 
> Not much of a setup.. but that´s mine


desk?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> A quick 360 pano of my room, nothing to be impressed by... There's errors all over the place. D:
> Resized from 23040x7584 (1.41GB TIFF) to 2304x768 (305KB JPG)


Trippy.


----------



## Badwrench

Wife took a pic. Apparently my cat sits in my chair all day when I am not there.


----------



## Padunkadunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Wife took a pic. Apparently my cat sits in my chair all day when I am not there.


Ha! Mine too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padunkadunk*
> 
> Ha! Mine too.


same here lol


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> same here lol


All four of us have cats? xD

My cat does the same, only with my laptop. 





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





She seemed surprised, haha,


----------



## HPE1000

We (my family) have 5 cats actually.


----------



## kzim9

Just some shots from this months FAT....


----------



## Sazexa

I LOVE the little test-bench set up with the H100 and braided cables. ;]


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> All four of us have cats? xD
> 
> My cat does the same, only with my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1092405/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1092410/
> 
> She seemed surprised, haha,
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1092411/


My family has 4 cats but I don't let them in my room because of the vacuum that sits on my desk. I'm afraid that one day I'll walk in and they will be stuck to the computer screaming because they can't get off the fan grills. xD


----------



## Riou

My cat sits in my chair or on top of the computer tower.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I DONT HAVE A CAT


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I DONT HAVE A CAT


By the looks of it I figure whatever is in your avatar is responsible for you not having a cat.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> By the looks of it I figure whatever is in your avatar is responsible for you not having a cat.


Very true.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

What test bench is this kzim9? I noticed the Lian Li over in the corner but dont recognize this one. You have a lot of machines 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*


----------



## PTCB

Man... All the catlovers out there. Me included. How do y'all deal with that amount of hair around your setups? Dust alone gets me mad.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Man... All the catlovers out there. Me included. How do y'all deal with that amount of hair around your setups? Dust alone gets me mad.


I own an air compressor.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I own an air compressor.


My Datavac was lost in transit from FL sent via the good ol' USPS.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Man... All the catlovers out there. Me included. How do y'all deal with that amount of hair around your setups? Dust alone gets me mad.


I thought it was kinda rare for a guy to have a cat, but apparently a lot of people here do. I have a short haired cat so hair isn't a problem for me, but maybe get dust filters for your fans.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Panorama+extremely shaky hands = distorted image









House we currently live in is from the 50's. lol.





HDR, still getting used to my S3's camera :/


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> My family has 4 cats but I don't let them in my room because of the vacuum that sits on my desk. I'm afraid that one day I'll walk in and they will be stuck to the computer screaming because they can't get off the fan grills. xD


It happened to me once he was screaming but I was able to take him off without any harm.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> What test bench is this kzim9? I noticed the Lian Li over in the corner but dont recognize this one. You have a lot of machines


Its a DIYPC unit from newegg....


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> My cat sits in my chair or on top of the computer tower.


Mine likes to site on top of couches so she can see every thing that goes on.

Back when i was still living with my parents, we had a cat that would camp out all day on the top of a CRT monitor. I think it kept her butt warm







or maybe gave her cancer, cause shes dead now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I thought it was kinda rare for a guy to have a cat, but apparently a lot of people here do. I have a short haired cat so hair isn't a problem for me, but maybe get dust filters for your fans.


I assumed it would be pretty common for people on this forum to have cats. They're pretty low maintenance as far as pets go. Nothing ruins the fun mid raid more than having to walk the dog or scold fido for eating a pillow


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just-Averaqe*
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a setup.. but that´s mine


I like your cable box.


----------



## henry9419

spent around $200 in staples today, got this desk, chair, new lamp, and a desk calendar, the desk was on clearance and a display model so i total it was around $80







so now i gotta get that setup, wasnt the one that i wanted but i saw that and didnt like it as much, though it was wooden and wouldhave been easier on cable management, oh well this one def looks better now i gotta get a triple monitor bracket...


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> What test bench is this kzim9? I noticed the Lian Li over in the corner but dont recognize this one. You have a lot of machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a DIYPC unit from newegg....
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Which do you prefer, the DIY or the Lian Li?


----------



## henry9419

just got my desk all setup, off too bed then in the morning ill post pics, not moving the computer up there til i have a new tower most likely, im also getting help fro ma friend to weld a shelf together that will match the style of the desk


----------



## kzim9

The Lian Li is more portable, but the DIY has better access for changing gpu's and memory. The Lian li bar gets in the way so you have to take out 4 screws everytime.....

I like them both.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I need to buy a new chair D: I wish the really comfy ones were cheaper.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I need to buy a new chair D: I wish the really comfy ones were cheaper.


Try Craigslist. Found mine on there for $20 from a guy who bought it and it was too big for his office.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Try Craigslist. Found mine on there for $20 from a guy who bought it and it was too big for his office.


I'm kind of a "germaphobe", I can't even buy a used keyboard. The idea of boogers and spit on the keyboard freaks me out, let alone farts and butt juices. lol


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I'm kind of a "germaphobe", I can't even buy a used keyboard. The idea of boogers and spit on the keyboard freaks me out, let alone farts and butt juices. lol


Good thing you're not in the medical field like I am -- If only you really knew about germs, you wouldn't even eat anything. I'm pretty sure when you eat a chip, you're getting more germs than sitting on someone elses but juices.


----------



## ironsurvivor




----------



## gtsteviiee

Put my tower on the ground. Going to put a board under it later


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*


Wow...Very clean and stylish, I love it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Good thing you're not in the medical field like I am -- If only you really knew about germs, you wouldn't even eat anything. I'm pretty sure when you eat a chip, you're getting more germs than sitting on someone elses but juices.


Thank god I dont eat chips


----------



## confed

Moving in a month, cant wait to use some of these ideas. I still have the paint saved from someone whose room looked great. I think the color was Hale Navy


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Moving in a month, cant wait to use some of these ideas. I still have the paint saved from someone whose room looked great. I think the color was Hale Navy


Hale Navy is an awesome color. Check out this blog. They two-toned a room in that color and white.
http://happyhappyhome.wordpress.com/


----------



## ironsurvivor




----------



## ShineGraphics

That is a beast sound system you have there


----------



## RB Snake

The desk.


The Consolol setup (Only used for TV now)


And yes, my cat sits on top of the PS3 (it's throne).


----------



## Jimbags

love the shoebox mod!


----------



## TheReciever

thought I'd chime in!

the desk was free off craigslist, just sanded it down and repainted it, works fairly well for a free desk lol.


----------



## RB Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> I love it


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> love the shoebox mod!


Hahah, I just needed a bit of extra height. Couldn't find anything else lol.


----------



## Sazexa

RB Snake, you have the same desk as me, but in the white color. ;]

I also took my pull-out panel off. lol


----------



## vaporizer

heres my room so far. i am messing with my comp case today and if any major changes, i will post.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

That case is dope vaporizer...do you have a build log?


----------



## vaporizer

sadly i do not. i will take some pics as i continue to do some adjustments.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> That case is dope vaporizer...do you have a build log?


Was thinking the same,looks nice.


----------



## Riou

Nice desk vaporizer.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Nice n' Cozy.*










*The Diplomat.*










*Lumberjack's Solace.
*










*Ghost In The Shell.
*









*International Appeal.
*


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Nice n' Cozy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Diplomat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lumberjack's Solace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghost In The Shell.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International Appeal.
> *






O.O i want the ghost setup, that its beautiful!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Nice n' Cozy.*
> *tons of snips*


Artsy! I like it :3


----------



## Shiveron

Your rig just says it's a custom case. Did you build it yourself or is it from CL or somebody else?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice n' Cozy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Diplomat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lumberjack's Solace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ghost In The Shell.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International Appeal.
> *


Where do you find all of these?!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> That case is dope vaporizer...do you have a build log?


here are some pics of it naked. i started a thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318632/number-5/0_50


----------



## Danker16

Doesn't compare to the setups you guys have but heres my command center


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> Doesn't compare to the setups you guys have but heres my command center
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great to me! Love the speaker stands, and that desk looks nice too!


----------



## KyadCK

Upgrade!


















Comp for the left set of screens is still under construction.


----------



## Shiveron

Geez... 8 monitors? You seriously like your screen space don't you.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Geez... 8 monitors? You seriously like your screen space don't you.


Ya









3 for my main rig in eyefinity, 3 for my backup rig also in eyefinity, and 2 extras for the laptop, which actually does work things.


----------



## greenbalot

i need to clean the cables at the back

it does the job... for now


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> heres my room so far. i am messing with my comp case today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if any major changes, i will post.


That is a sweet custom case. Out of wood no less! I'm curious, how do you vent the GPUs? They look like they're dumping hot air into to case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upgrade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comp for the left set of screens is still under construction.


what monitor stand is that? i like it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> That is a sweet custom case. Out of wood no less! I'm curious, how do you vent the GPUs? They look like they're dumping hot air into to case.
> what monitor stand is that? i like it


This one:

http://inlandproduct.com/3lcdscreendeskmountstock05328.aspx

While cheap, it does not support vertical tilt or rotation on any monitor, just slide and horizontal tilt.


----------



## d3vour3r

how do u find the alignment on that mount? because its really obvious from that site the pic with the monitor mounted has been "touched up" at the top of the monitors, but they forgot to touch up the bottom, where you can see the outside monitors step down.



i ony say this because i had a similar mount which i just got rid of because my outside 24" monitors were sagging below the centre, so i built myself a shelf and they are all even now


----------



## RB Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> RB Snake, you have the same desk as me, but in the white color. ;]
> I also took my pull-out panel off. lol


Really... I find it really useful especially if I'm working on any of my radios or my rig, it's fits on there perfectly. But I might get another 2 catleaps soon, then I'll have to take it off


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> That is a sweet custom case. Out of wood no less! I'm curious, how do you vent the GPUs? They look like they're dumping hot air into to case.
> 
> I have ceated a vacuum from the front part of the case through to the back side of the case. there are eight 120mm fans behind the MB tray. four to help draw air in then eight fans (currently) drawing air out the back side of the case through the radiators. GPU fans haven't gone above 65% yet (according to GPU-Z), even while gaming. I plan on watercolling the GPU's soon to really quiet it. see the build log for pics of the build while "gutted" while i make a few changes. Like all cases, it is a work in progress.


----------



## vaporizer

see above, sorry for the bad reply,. my coffee still has not kicked in.


----------



## greenbalot

hmmmmm you made me think about coffee as well


----------



## Unstableiser

I wish I could fit a settee into my office:/


----------



## greenbalot

DId you ever post your set up here? or im just blind?

yeah that would be nice to have something comfy like that


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Nice n' Cozy.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the look of that. He appears to be using a 40" Samsung 120hz LED Smart TV. Wonder how reading text is on that with the distance?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> how do u find the alignment on that mount? because its really obvious from that site the pic with the monitor mounted has been "touched up" at the top of the monitors, but they forgot to touch up the bottom, where you can see the outside monitors step down.
> 
> i ony say this because i had a similar mount which i just got rid of because my outside 24" monitors were sagging below the centre, so i built myself a shelf and they are all even now


The pic you found is accurate, the outside ones are about... I dunno, 1/8th inch lower then center. It isn't noticeable enough to me when I'm playing to bother me, but it's the kind of thing you get when you get a cheaper product.


----------



## rationalthinking

Nothing special, I keep it simple.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The pic you found is accurate, the outside ones are about... I dunno, 1/8th inch lower then center. It isn't noticeable enough to me when I'm playing to bother me, but it's the kind of thing you get when you get a cheaper product.


An 1/8" isn't that bad. I bought 3 ASUS monitors a few months ago and for some reason all three stands are different heights (like stairs), the outside monitors are about 1/2" off. It's starting to drive me nutty. This would help.

I also like this desk, that i stumbled across on lifehacker. I might steal the idea for the top half and upgrade my door desk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upgrade!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comp for the left set of screens is still under construction.


So I'm guessing you like them


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So I'm guessing you like them


I will never scoff at IPS panels again. I can lean back in my chair and not have the screens "darken", and I can easily read on all 3 no matter my position. Oh, and black is black.

Yes, I like them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Nothing special, I keep it simple.


Love it


----------



## alber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Nothing special, I keep it simple.


I love it. It's very simple and neat.

If you case always open ? Does it get dusty ?

Thx


----------



## raptorxrx

Epic clock!


----------



## greenbalot

le drool


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The pic you found is accurate, the outside ones are about... I dunno, 1/8th inch lower then center. It isn't noticeable enough to me when I'm playing to bother me, but it's the kind of thing you get when you get a cheaper product.


yeh thats why i sold my mount off and decided to make a shelf. it annoyed the crap out of me when gaming in eyefinity cause even when bezel is compensated it still didnt look right.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So I'm guessing you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never scoff at IPS panels again. I can lean back in my chair and not have the screens "darken", and I can easily read on all 3 no matter my position. Oh, and black is black.
> 
> Yes, I like them.
Click to expand...

It's the biggest plus of these monitors, hence why you can see I was so weary of letting them go at a low price. That's always the biggest argument to get across to people who scoff at the price of IPS panels, you can't "show" them the benefits of almost 180 degree viewing angles and the colour reproduction.

I'm just glad to see them put to good use rather then sitting in my basement collecting dust for at least 6 months.


----------



## greenbalot

how much is the premium of ips panels compared to an equivalent lcd display?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenbalot*
> 
> how much is the premium of ips panels compared to an equivalent lcd display?


Too many factors, but for lets say the same size, same resolution, same refresh rate, and same feature set, I would estimate a 10-20% premium.

I got my Dell U2212HM's for $200 a piece on sale and they include native* DisplayPorts and a built-in powered 4-port USB hub.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Nothing special, I keep it simple.


Those monitors look really nice.


----------



## henry9419

when the setup was in my basement








Now on the new desk and in my room(the pvc pipe on the right is gonna be painted silver and bolted around the edge of the table for wire management as well as a mount for the three monitors which might be getting upgrades to 24" or 27"ones and im also gonna do custom cables for power, not dvi since i dont have patience to solder that many wires....

























dont say anything about cable management, i know it sucks right now but im working on it tomorrow after work, but anyway lmk what you rate my setup

ohh and i gotta get a surround sound setup new monitors and a steering wheel, but that all comes once i have the new computer of course


----------



## OkanG

There's been quite many changes since I posted last, so I though I'd chime in









Not much, but it's mine!


----------



## RB Snake

Dinner looks good!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Nothing special, I keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. It's very simple and neat.
> 
> If you case always open ? Does it get dusty ?
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...

No it actually is never open, just took off the side cover for the pic.


----------



## Valor958

I would love to post my setup... but I have a black glass desk and children and pets... my desk is smudged to all heck with fingerprints and stuck on stuff in places that make you go, "How did THAT happen..." Plus my case would make most of you want to e-slap me due to dust content from all my pets







lol

Living with 4 dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, me and wife in a 2bed apartment with poor circulation since the landlord has screwed up window... leads to a dusty environment







Spinning dust no less.. that's all our ceiling fans are good for lol.
Maybe I'll give it a show room clean and post some pics. It's not quite a room though... more like a nook in the back of the living room next to our homeschooling wadrobe cabinet


----------



## greenbalot

How do you keep your cables so neat?? i could barely see them


----------



## Caples

Roughly what mine looks like right now. The tower is actually sitting on the left on top of the drawers. Our barracks rooms are not big enough to warrant me buying a full desk, and I'll not be in Korea for much longer anyway. I'll also be adding either three 27" or three 30" Crossovers to replace the two 24" I have now.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Dinner looks good!


Breakfast







I think it was 12am (according to you americans´ silly time format







) at the time I took that picture







<

Man, I'm loving all those multi-monitor setups! I'd love to have a second monitor, but I think it would almost take up all my space. Maybe get a small monitor? What size monitor am I supposed to get, if I get a smaller monitor to go with my 27"? I'm thinking a monitor which has the same length as the height of my primary monitor, so they match. Anything have thoughts on a setup like that? Is it practical enough? I'm just going to put things like music players, Facebook and what not on the smaller monitor, so I don't need a lot of space on it.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Roughly what mine looks like right now. The tower is actually sitting on the left on top of the drawers. Our barracks rooms are not big enough to warrant me buying a full desk, and I'll not be in Korea for much longer anyway. I'll also be adding either three 27" or three 30" Crossovers to replace the two 24" I have now.


what size are the three now? the two sides are 24" and the center is what? 27 or 30?


----------



## afropelican

center looks 37 or 42 imo


----------



## jellis142

According to his signature rig, it's a 42" Samsung







I can't see what it actually says on the TV when I zoom in, but it looks the right size compared to the other two.


----------



## oats2012

Hey guys, i've been following and reviewing this thread for a long time and finally have finished my set up and feel like its time to post it here and see what y'all think?







all three pullouts out = lots of work space for an engineer










all pushed in, the printer can be pulled out and used even while the above pullout is being used


The FULL view of the command center


And of course the rest of the room:





headphone stand I made


behind me at the PC


to my left at the PC






custom boxes to elevate one set of speakers above my floor speakers


inside the middle pullout


This is my room and setup as it currently sits, if yall are interested in how it evolved over the last few years heres a link to a thread I made just to catalog it a bit.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319092/computer-setup-room-evolution/0_100

So let me know what you guys think, thanks


----------



## vaporizer

Nice set up Oats. You probably has more drawer slides in that desk then I have in my kitchen.


----------



## Draven

Here is the set up in my living room nothing amazing but it works











My side



Close up



Wife's side


----------



## mathelm

Nice, but how bout some spray bomb work on that file cabinet....


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Nice set up Oats. You probably has more drawer slides in that desk then I have in my kitchen.


Thanks! well when it finally came time to not live in the dorms anymore I had grown accustomed to the desks they had with pullouts that created a bunch of work space, so before I got setup for this year I made sure I had enough work space for my needs ( lots of engineering books and papers all out at once)


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Nice, but how bout some spray bomb work on that file cabinet....


hey man, come on, it's vintage lmao!!!


----------



## Sazexa

@Oats2012;
What floor standing speaker is that? Looks like a Polk Monitor 70.
If it is a PA Monitor 60/70, how is the bass on it? I have 40's and am thinking about getting a CS1, and two 60's or 70's to make a 5.1 sound set up.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> @Oats2012;
> What floor standing speaker is that? Looks like a Polk Monitor 70.
> If it is a PA Monitor 60/70, how is the bass on it? I have 40's and am thinking about getting a CS1, and two 60's or 70's to make a 5.1 sound set up.


You are correct sir it is the monitor 70. I have two monitor 40's built into my desk and then the two monitor 70's elevated above two polk hitmasters. The Bass on them I think is pretty exceptional. When I purchased them I was very impressed by how well rounded they sound just running them alone in stereo with no other speakers. My setup is 5.1 (pioneer receiver) built into the desk and then 6.1 behind me on a separate receiver (sony). So I honestly don't use the monitor 70's currently much because I have to turn on the back receiver to run sound to them. I'm looking to change that and use them as my mains soon.

I think they sound great and are a good compliment definitely to the monitor 40's, I still have two subs in the room but really just to round out the sound and "fill the room" (because i run them on low levels)

BUT I don't think that would be necessary if you complete the set witht he CS1 or CS2 (I use a sony center for now







) I think if you have a good receiver and know how to properly balance it and depending on your room requirements then running the polk's in 5.0 is great, but I can attest that adding subs to the setup will thoroughly shake the studs in your walls







Hope that helps and answers your question

in short....bass on the monitor 70 when driven by a good receiver = EXCELLENT


----------



## Caples

It's a 42" Samsung HDTV. I have the model number somewhere in my barracks. Picked it up nice and cheap since I'm in Korea. I can even get my hands on the Crossovers for pretty cheap.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> You are correct sir it is the monitor 70. I have two monitor 40's built into my desk and then the two monitor 70's elevated above two polk hitmasters. The Bass on them I think is pretty exceptional. When I purchased them I was very impressed by how well rounded they sound just running them alone in stereo with no other speakers. My setup is 5.1 (pioneer receiver) built into the desk and then 6.1 behind me on a separate receiver (sony). So I honestly don't use the monitor 70's currently much because I have to turn on the back receiver to run sound to them. I'm looking to change that and use them as my mains soon.
> I think they sound great and are a good compliment definitely to the monitor 40's, I still have two subs in the room but really just to round out the sound and "fill the room" (because i run them on low levels)
> BUT I don't think that would be necessary if you complete the set witht he CS1 or CS2 (I use a sony center for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I think if you have a good receiver and know how to properly balance it and depending on your room requirements then running the polk's in 5.0 is great, but I can attest that adding subs to the setup will thoroughly shake the studs in your walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps and answers your question
> in short....bass on the monitor 70 when driven by a good receiver = EXCELLENT


I'd probably need a better receiver to truly appreciate them lol
My current one is a Denon AVR-1312, which is great, just not all that powerful (I think something around 75 WPC), but then again, that might be enough. The receiver sounds great, and has some good balancing/equalizing. The only problem I have with it is just two of the five speaker connections are 5-way bindings, the others are the older clamp-in style. Which would still work.

I do have a sub woofer, and it's pretty powerful. It's a Polk PSW110 I believe. I think if I got a CS1 and put it under my desk (I could fit it into a spot), my 40's either at the side (most likely), or slightly to the rear... And put my 70's up front, it would be pretty good. If the bass on the 70's was actually pretty significant, I might end up putting the PSW110 behind me with the 40's to balance out the sound.

All in theory though. Not quite sure if I'll be spending a few hundred on new speakers any time soon. ;]
At least not until I get a sound card. Was thinking the Xonar Essence STX (for music/computer stuff). The surround would be more for movies and games I suppose.

EDIT: Newegg just put up Polk's new Monitor line. If I decide to go with a full 5.1 set up, I really hope I can find 70's from the 2010 line (like you have) to match my current 40's.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Here is the set up in my living room nothing amazing but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1098758/


Nice, recognize your setup from the LAN.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Nice, recognize your setup from the LAN.


Thanks Aaron


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'd probably need a better receiver to truly appreciate them lol
> My current one is a Denon AVR-1312, which is great, just not all that powerful (I think something around 75 WPC), but then again, that might be enough. The receiver sounds great, and has some good balancing/equalizing. The only problem I have with it is just two of the five speaker connections are 5-way bindings, the others are the older clamp-in style. Which would still work.
> I do have a sub woofer, and it's pretty powerful. It's a Polk PSW110 I believe. I think if I got a CS1 and put it under my desk (I could fit it into a spot), my 40's either at the side (most likely), or slightly to the rear... And put my 70's up front, it would be pretty good. If the bass on the 70's was actually pretty significant, I might end up putting the PSW110 behind me with the 40's to balance out the sound.
> All in theory though. Not quite sure if I'll be spending a few hundred on new speakers any time soon. ;]
> At least not until I get a sound card. Was thinking the Xonar Essence STX (for music/computer stuff). The surround would be more for movies and games I suppose.
> EDIT: Newegg just put up Polk's new Monitor line. If I decide to go with a full 5.1 set up, I really hope I can find 70's from the 2010 line (like you have) to match my current 40's.


Denon is a good brand. probably better than either of my two recievers. The sony is a prety basic 5.1 (simple and works well though) the pioneer I have was a good deal and is pretty good but its complex to balance it out and I don't know if I have really gotten it done right yet.

I wish I had a polk sub, i've been eyeing them for a long time but the two identical sony's i have were just too good a deal and they'll do for now.

I hope you find the monitor 70's somewhere for a good price! I saw that newegg has discontinued them and the new models are up online. I got my pair for like $300 a year ago, now they want more than that for just one! Amazon usually still has things that have been discontinued so hopefully they have them.

I've been wanting a sound card for a while now but they are super pricey! and i'm still researching and learnign whats important when looking for sound cards, the essence looks sweet though!


----------



## Unknownm

Never posted in a while. Figured I'll start here.

The monitor I got at discount from my retail job. It's LG Flatron IPS235


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Never posted in a while. Figured I'll start here.
> The monitor I got at discount from my retail job. It's LG Flatron IPS235


That S2 looks pretty mint!


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys.. Just order some Floor-standing speakers..

I'll be buying a center channel soon, and will probably have full 5.1 surround by next week's end. I need to figure out how the hell I'm going to set this up in such a confined space...

I'LL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT.









Pictures will be coming soon, friends.


----------



## OverK1LL

Computer Room





Office





Tools of the trade. Keep them in one of the two rooms


----------



## Gunfire

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Computer Room
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1100371/






Do you have these hooked up or are the cables ran through the wall?

Very clean set-ups btw


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*


I have the same desk!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> That S2 looks pretty mint!


and the traktor F1 (right beside the S2) tops everything off


----------



## athlon 64

My canon 600D arrived so i took a few pics of my desk







, what do you think?





[IMG=http://imageshack.us/a/img850/8906/img0166vw.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://imageshack.us/a/img33/1912/img0165mv.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Riou

Very sleek!


----------



## Gallien

My setup


----------



## WALSRU

Awesome color coordination on that rig, gotta love UV lighting!


----------



## athlon 64

Damn that is fantastic!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

That is an amazing setup! I wish I could do something like that!


----------



## Caples

Added this yesterday. I'll add another 50 tonight.


----------



## ace8uk

I don't think I've posted any pictures of my most recent place in here yet. So, here's my half of the study (funnily enough, most of my half is taken up by her books and stuffed animals!):










It's pretty simple, I don't like it too cluttered. And yes, Donald is watching. Always watching. I don't mind that I don't get too much office space though, as the Mrs lets me keep my toys in the living room!









Here are some pics of the living/dining area:










The speakers are KEF Q500's sitting on granite chopping boards, I mean, erm, "granite sound isolating platforms". The Q500's are powered by a Yamaha AS500, which sits inside the cabinet, alongside a Cambridge Audio DacMagic, a PS3, and an Apple TV unit. There is also an iPod dock in there, which rarely gets used now, and a metric crap ton of chick flick DVD's. And yes, those curtains do need changing!


















Not really much to say here, just another view of those horrendous curtains, and the less horrendous dining table and chairs. If you're wondering what those things are on the radiators, they're clothes dryers. If you're wondering what those other things are on the radiators, well, basically I couldn't be bothered to clean my wide angle lens, they're dust spots.


















My other toy, which I was only allowed to keep providing it could be used as a side table, sits happily in the corner of the room and provides the low notes for my hi fi set up; it's an Epos ELS sub, for anyone interested (also sitting on a pretty hefty piece of granite!). Oh, and please take time to admire the recycling collection by the door. Probably should have moved that, shouldn't I?










Slightly better view of the kitchen, but more importantly, the drinks cabinet. Got a fair few bottles of rum in there, as well as a few other spirits. You can tell how often we use the decanter as it still has the label on it. Wine never lasts long enough around here to get decanted. All in all, it's quite a sinful cabinet, aside from the alcohol, there's also enough cookies/biscuits/chocolate to keep an army marching for a month and a box of cigars.










Finally, a slightly better view of the kitchen for you culinary creatures. And before you ask, the woman isn't in there because she's out taking sandwich making lessons by my order. OK, I lied, she's just out.

Apart from our bedroom and bathroom, that's pretty much our apartment. It's not much, but it's ours.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Apart from our bedroom and bathroom, that's pretty much our apartment. It's not much, but it's ours.


I really really like that actually, that's about something I envision when I'm out of college (2 Quarters left!). How much does that cost a month?

Oh yeah, nice equipment too


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I don't think I've posted any pictures of my most recent place in here yet. So, here's my half of the study (funnily enough, most of my half is taken up by her books and stuffed animals!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty simple, I don't like it too cluttered. And yes, Donald is watching. Always watching. I don't mind that I don't get too much office space though, as the Mrs lets me keep my toys in the living room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the living/dining area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The speakers are KEF Q500's sitting on granite chopping boards, I mean, erm, "granite sound isolating platforms". The Q500's are powered by a Yamaha AS500, which sits inside the cabinet, alongside a Cambridge Audio DacMagic, a PS3, and an Apple TV unit. There is also an iPod dock in there, which rarely gets used now, and a metric crap ton of chick flick DVD's. And yes, those curtains do need changing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much to say here, just another view of those horrendous curtains, and the less horrendous dining table and chairs. If you're wondering what those things are on the radiators, they're clothes dryers. If you're wondering what those other things are on the radiators, well, basically I couldn't be bothered to clean my wide angle lens, they're dust spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other toy, which I was only allowed to keep providing it could be used as a side table, sits happily in the corner of the room and provides the low notes for my hi fi set up; it's an Epos ELS sub, for anyone interested (also sitting on a pretty hefty piece of granite!). Oh, and please take time to admire the recycling collection by the door. Probably should have moved that, shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly better view of the kitchen, but more importantly, the drinks cabinet. Got a fair few bottles of rum in there, as well as a few other spirits. You can tell how often we use the decanter as it still has the label on it. Wine never lasts long enough around here to get decanted. All in all, it's quite a sinful cabinet, aside from the alcohol, there's also enough cookies/biscuits/chocolate to keep an army marching for a month and a box of cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a slightly better view of the kitchen for you culinary creatures. And before you ask, the woman isn't in there because she's out taking sandwich making lessons by my order. OK, I lied, she's just out.
> Apart from our bedroom and bathroom, that's pretty much our apartment. It's not much, but it's ours.


OMGOSH! so clean! VERY NICE PLACE! I AM JELLY!!!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> I don't think I've posted any pictures of my most recent place in here yet. So, here's my half of the study (funnily enough, most of my half is taken up by her books and stuffed animals!)


Nice place you've got ace, although I do agree that the curtains could do with replacing!









I like the look of your PC in that case, makes it look pretty understated, but then it secretly packs a punch









I'd love to have the space for a proper speaker setup like that as well, but oh well, in due time.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I really really like that actually, that's about something I envision when I'm out of college (2 Quarters left!). How much does that cost a month?
> Oh yeah, nice equipment too


Thanks! It's £750 a month, then £130 a month council tax. Then, obviously, there are utility bills and general living costs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> OMGOSH! so clean! VERY NICE PLACE! I AM JELLY!!!!


Not sure whether you mean clean as in hygienic, or clean as in stylish, but I'm a bit of a clean freak when it comes to hygiene!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice place you've got ace, although I do agree that the curtains could do with replacing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of your PC in that case, makes it look pretty understated, but then it secretly packs a punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have the space for a proper speaker setup like that as well, but oh well, in due time.


Eh, I wouldn't say it packs that much of a punch any more, sadly. Although, don't get me wrong, it copes just fine with a lot of things and I doubt I'll be upgrading any time soon. Might have to bite the bullet and get a bigger case at some point though, storage space is becoming a bit of an issue.

Anyway, thanks for all of your kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## Snyderman34

I had an idea. Does anyone know of an instance where someone has used 3 projectors as PC monitors for Surround/Eyefinity? My thought would be to have a simple straight desk (say 60x30) a bit away from the wall, then use 3 projectors mounted on the table for the monitors. Resize to what you want, use only the middle one when you wanna console game.... .I think it'd be pretty cool


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Thanks! It's £750 a month, then £130 a month council tax. Then, obviously, there are utility bills and general living costs.
> Not sure whether you mean clean as in hygienic, or clean as in stylish, but I'm a bit of a clean freak when it comes to hygiene!
> Eh, I wouldn't say it packs that much of a punch any more, sadly. Although, don't get me wrong, it copes just fine with a lot of things and I doubt I'll be upgrading any time soon. Might have to bite the bullet and get a bigger case at some point though, storage space is becoming a bit of an issue.
> Anyway, thanks for all of your kind words, much appreciated.


Well, a 5770 would struggle to drive a display with that resolution I bet, so on the graphics side maybe not. But the 920 should still be strong, even if it perhaps needs a bit of overclocking to give it a boost.


----------



## Fabricate

Here's a sneak peak of my new office/man cave/geek out room in my new house. More to come very soon but for now, bamboo floor.









Hint: Alex Grey fans are going to love what's going on the wall.










The other man cave before, the tv and everything still hasnt gone in.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Nice n' Cozy.*


Sorry to bring back a post from the past... I would really really like to know what monitor/TV (?) that is as I'm currently looking for one!


----------



## Gallien

Looks like a samsung smart TV 40-42 inch range. probably the same model type that the guy above you has waiting in the box









I think its their 7000 or 8000 series range, can't remember.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Looks like a samsung smart TV 40-42 inch range. probably the same model type that the guy above you has waiting in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its their 7000 or 8000 series range, can't remember.


Yea its the 6, 7 ,or 8 series they all have the same look with little variations. Its a beautiful TV and I have a 46 inch one in the living room.


----------



## midgetjacko

I have a 55 inch 7 series in the living room very nice TV's. I wish that monitors had as small of a bezel as these TV's do.


----------



## Azefore

Looks like Samsung's LED 7100 or 7150 to me

Edit: LED 6900 most definitely


----------



## OverClocker55

Simple and Boring


----------



## La Soapy

If anyone bought the Surface RT please post photos of that with your rig. I'm holding out for the Pro version.


----------



## OverClocker55

...


----------



## xxkedzxx

Yuck, glass desks are a pain to keep clean.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> VERY NICE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST


Dude, for the love of everything tech, please please _please_ put pics in a spoiler when quoting more then one or 2, let alone 20 on one page. Some of us like OCN to finish loading in under 20 mins.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, for the love of everything tech, please please _please_ put pics in a spoiler when quoting more then one or 2, let alone 20 on one page. Some of us like OCN to finish loading in under 20 mins.


maybe he doesn't know how to do a spoiler alert....play nice lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> maybe he doesn't know how to do a spoiler alert....play nice lol


That's why I said please.


----------



## kamikaze_

http://i.imgur.com/W5smK.jpg
No more 60hz refresh rate. Acer GD235 is fairly old, but still a good display.


----------



## jeffblute

My side of the computer room,



http://imgur.com/14oJ0


My current rig.









And my girlfriend's side of the room.










Nothing super fancy but it works for us right now, at least until we can buy our own place. That's when the real fun will begin









Need to upgrade the PSU, Waterpump, upgrade to a 7950 or wait for the 8000 series (who knows) and the tubing is Watts that you get from Lowes, Ace, ect. It was clear the first month and then went to hell real quick. going to be changing that out when I get some new goodies.


----------



## GrandArchitect

That sticker on your rig is amazing jeffblute! Also, dat fan controller... Please tell me where you got these marvels







.

Love the room btw







.

Cheers,
-GA


----------



## jeffblute

Hey GrandArchitect I picked up the Fan controller from Frozen CPU but it seems they are out of stock : (
Performance pcs still has it, here is a link. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31118

as for the sticker Gf grabbed me it from Hot Topic


----------



## axipher

My hotel setup for 6 months:


----------



## AbdullahG

I like your case.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I like your case.


I was going to grab one tomorrow after my first day of work in the new office, but now I'm thinking I just won't bother. It's only 6 months right...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I was going to grab one tomorrow after my first day of work in the new office, but now I'm thinking I just won't bother. It's only 6 months right...


If you don't mind me asking, why are you staying in a hotel room for 6 months?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I was going to grab one tomorrow after my first day of work in the new office, but now I'm thinking I just won't bother. It's only 6 months right...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why are you staying in a hotel room for 6 months?
Click to expand...

They need some good electrical desginers/draftsmen out west in Canada so they offered my a 6 month temporary position. They pay for the accommodations and fly me home once a month as part of the deal. The place they put me in is actually really nice, basically a fully-furnished single bedroom apartment with all stainless steel appliances, digital cable, a 50" TV, exercise room, house-keeping, and supposed to give my high-speed internet, but the jack in my room doesn't work


----------



## tuffy12345

Wow that's pretty cool.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Wow that's pretty cool.


Yep, it's a great chance to see other offices and cities so I jumped on it. So far the only downside is my make-shift setup for now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yep, it's a great chance to see other offices and cities so I jumped on it. So far the only downside is my make-shift setup for now.


Go MITX and have a baller mobile beast!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yep, it's a great chance to see other offices and cities so I jumped on it. So far the only downside is my make-shift setup for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Go MITX and have a baller mobile beast!
Click to expand...

But I already have this system... And it's a Xeon clocked at 4 GHz....

But bed time for me, shall resume this tomorrow on lunch break


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But I already have this system... And it's a Xeon clocked at 4 GHz....
> But bed time for me, shall resume this tomorrow on lunch break


MATX is toooooo big though


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> MATX is toooooo big though


oh rly? it's the cases that would be too large. I have a micro-atx in an NZXT switch 810 as we speak. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> oh rly? it's the cases that would be too large. I have a micro-atx in an NZXT switch 810 as we speak. lol


Yeah, he should just buy a something like a lian li case with 2 120mm fans on the front or something http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, he should just buy a something like a lian li case with 2 120mm fans on the front or something http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112300


you know, you'd think a full tower would remain a full tower after living with it a little while. but I consider mine a mid-tower now. go figure. and that Lian Li looks okay, I'd personally get a fractal Design mini though. lol


----------



## pamasta

my setup.


----------



## AbdullahG

^I haven't seen a floppy disk in ages.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> ^I haven't seen a floppy disk in ages.


We where just trying to find one at work yesterday, undo a BIOS flash on an old P4 PGA system.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> ^I haven't seen a floppy disk in ages.


I still have a Windows 95 floppy sealed in it's original packaging


----------



## AbdullahG

I remember having a floppy disk with a bunch of old school documents on them. They're gone now, unfortunately


----------



## Shiveron

Floppy disks make for good password storage, since noone has drives for em any more, and if needed, they're easily destroyed.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Security by Obscurity is a fool's game...

And they're harder to truly destroy than they're given credit for.


----------



## Drakenxile

Here's What my setup looks like for now there will be some modifications to it in the near future. (This is all in one room)






I suck at cable managing i do it all day long at work so when it comes to my place i get extremely lazy
All This is in my basement i'll be reorganizing it in the future but i'm ok with how it's setup atm


----------



## Gallien

is that 4 crossovers?


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> is that 4 crossovers?


yes it is delivery guy thought i ordered Korean sex slaves the packaging came shipped in pairs so the overal packaging was huge


----------



## axipher

I think I might just buy a compact custome tech bench from Dwood, would be much handier to have as it's easier to ship.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> They need some good electrical desginers/draftsmen out west in Canada so they offered my a 6 month temporary position. They pay for the accommodations and fly me home once a month as part of the deal. The place they put me in is actually really nice, basically a fully-furnished single bedroom apartment with all stainless steel appliances, digital cable, a 50" TV, exercise room, house-keeping, and supposed to give my high-speed internet, but the jack in my room doesn't work


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> They need some good electrical desginers/draftsmen out west in Canada so they offered my a 6 month temporary position. They pay for the accommodations and fly me home once a month as part of the deal. The place they put me in is actually really nice, basically a fully-furnished single bedroom apartment with all stainless steel appliances, digital cable, a 50" TV, exercise room, house-keeping, and supposed to give my high-speed internet, but the jack in my room doesn't work
Click to expand...


----------



## OverClocker55

I have a crappy room at the moment


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have a crappy room at the moment


If you have high speed internet, you're doing better than me. I'm stuck on a dodgy 4G LTE over Wi-fi connection shared with the entire floor at the hotel...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> Here's What my setup looks like for now there will be some modifications to it in the near future. (This is all in one room)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suck at cable managing i do it all day long at work so when it comes to my place i get extremely lazy
> All This is in my basement i'll be reorganizing it in the future but i'm ok with how it's setup atm


Super Nintendo + Zelda FTW!


----------



## HPE1000

Make a SNES computer!


----------



## HPE1000

Gotta love those box computers.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super Nintendo + Zelda FTW!


The Snes is about 9-10 years old and still works flawlessly have to blow in the cartridge some times but that's to be expected with any SNES
I have all Final Fantasy's they where and still remain one of my favorite games FFIII to be exact


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you have high speed internet, you're doing better than me. I'm stuck on a dodgy 4G LTE over Wi-fi connection shared with the entire floor at the hotel...


I have 6 down and 1.5 up. Thats pretty slow and like 3 people use it so it get even slower during the day. Hehe and I'm stuck on my laptop soo.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you have high speed internet, you're doing better than me. I'm stuck on a dodgy 4G LTE over Wi-fi connection shared with the entire floor at the hotel...


The more the merrier?









BTW, Skippy must be missing you. Six months away and all.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you have high speed internet, you're doing better than me. I'm stuck on a dodgy 4G LTE over Wi-fi connection shared with the entire floor at the hotel...
> 
> 
> 
> The more the merrier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Skippy must be missing you. Six months away and all.
Click to expand...

And I miss Skippy, along with my own car


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And I miss Skippy, along with my own car


----------



## Evenger14

Forgive the bad panorama:



Guys I think I'm going to finally do it. I'm going to clean my computer and desk!









Ohhhh look.. Civ V.... Must.. Resist...


----------



## RCXDerp

My bedroom currently, going to put my PC and desk into another room soon because it looks kind of strange to keep a PC(s) in here. Also, my phantom seems really out of place because it's white color, but whatever.

PS: Sorry for the crappy quality, only have a iPhone 4S to use as a camera.


----------



## HPE1000

That desk looks incredible!


----------



## RCXDerp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That desk looks incredible!


Thanks, the only downside for it currently is that it reflects the lights from my monitors and amp.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCXDerp*
> 
> Thanks, the only downside for it currently is that it reflects the lights from my monitors and amp.


I bet it does, but it is one of the best looking desks I have seen!


----------



## pamasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have 6 down and 1.5 up. Thats pretty slow and like 3 people use it so it get even slower during the day. Hehe and I'm stuck on my laptop soo.


at my house i have 2.87 down and .67 up


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pamasta*
> 
> at my house i have 2.87 down and .67 up


I get 2.4 down and .55 up.


----------



## Evenger14

.5mbs down and .05 up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPE1000

I have 6mbps down .3up because there are only 2 isps in my area, and the one who offers 100mbps+ internet said they would come out to our house before we moved in and install internet, but they completely lied, then said that we would have to wait almost 2 months for them to come out and run a line under the road. So we were forced into this internet, so I think our contract is running out very soon, and I think we are going to ditch att home phone and internet, and just get FIOS internet maybe 100mbps. Because we have been paying for home phone for over 2 years, and we have not even plugged it in LOL (can anyone say throwing money away?) Everyone in the house has cell phones.


----------



## 179232

Here's a pic of my college dorm. Got my Vaio S13A hooked up to my ASUS IPS monitor). With the GT 640m LE at GTX 660m clocks it runs BF3 at medium @ 1920x1080 at ~45 FPS.

Gonna get a rig in here ASAP. Just gotta save up some cash.


----------



## zxaja

.3 down and .1 up


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have 6mbps down .3up because there are only 2 isps in my area, and the one who offers 100mbps+ internet said they would come out to our house before we moved in and install internet, but they completely lied, then said that we would have to wait almost 2 months for them to come out and run a line under the road. So we were forced into this internet, so I think our contract is running out very soon, and I think we are going to ditch att home phone and internet, and just get FIOS internet maybe 100mbps. Because we have been paying for home phone for over 2 years, and we have not even plugged it in LOL (can anyone say throwing money away?) Everyone in the house has cell phones.


An ISP said they might get Fiber Optic lines in my area in about 2 years which would give us 20mbs down, ill be going to college by then anyway Lol

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pamasta*
> 
> at my house i have 2.87 down and .67 up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I get 2.4 down and .55 up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> .5mbs down and .05 up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have 6mbps down .3up because there are only 2 isps in my area


----------



## Evenger14

Well this is a little off topic, but I posted a pic above of my setup saying I was going to clean it up tonight... I'm so sorry I waited so long...










Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well this is a little off topic, but I posted a pic above of my setup saying I was going to clean it up tonight... I'm so sorry I waited so long...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


Poor neglected computer.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well this is a little off topic, but I posted a pic above of my setup saying I was going to clean it up tonight... I'm so sorry I waited so long...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor neglected computer.
Click to expand...

I know







but I have the majority of it cleaned up now.









Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

First of all sorry about the crappy image quality. Older smart phone doesn't take great pictures. I have made quite a few adjustments since my last post and added some new gear. The reasoning behind two mice is I just got my naga epic in and it's a little different so I want to get fully accustomed to it before I play srs dota matches with it. I know it's not much, but it gets the job done. I feel like it could be a lot better, but then again it could also be a lot worse.


----------



## Evenger14

I really really love my desk

Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really really love my desk
> Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


cool setup bro how is that wooden monitor holding up? I wish the support plaster was brown.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really really love my desk
> Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> cool setup bro how is that wooden monitor holding up? I wish the support plaster was brown.
Click to expand...

Working out awesome so far









Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Working out awesome so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my shattered EVO 4G.


Nice dude that new see through monitor is amazing! Also love the cool lights. Makes a cool effect. Did your pc get the cloak ability?


----------



## Evenger14

I took the pic right after I cleaned the desk dude just to get a pic of it. I was going to take a pic of my actual setup but my KB is screwing up my booting. Hate this keyboard

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I took the pic right after I cleaned the desk dude just to get a pic of it. I was going to take a pic of my actual setup but my KB is screwing up my booting. Hate this keyboard
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


I saw you pc. Good thing its cleaned







get new pics up!!!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I saw you pc. Good thing its cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get new pics up!!!


Okay so I think these will be the first pics I've taken since I actually got all three of my screens up and running, and sorry for the really crappy quality, I only have a cell phone:

Then again, since it's crappy quality you can't see how dirty my carpet is.











In the dark:



Wow my phone really wrecks this.. The lights look so much better and nicer in person..


----------



## PTCB

Just that mini fridge alone is a win in my book.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Just that mini fridge alone is a win in my book.


Also have a small microwave off to the side.







The fridge is my parents, and they let me use it right now because they don't have a place for it.


----------



## Birdy1337

Hey Axipher, Where are you located in Sudbury? I lived there for a couple of years until moved down south. I got family that live right off Kingsway on Ridgemount.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdy1337*
> 
> Hey Axipher, Where are you located in Sudbury? I lived there for a couple of years until moved down south. I got family that live right off Kingsway on Ridgemount.


Well I was living in New Sudbury, near the New Sudbury Center, but now I'm in Calgary for 6 months of work. No idea where to after that, possible Fort MacMurray.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Also have a small microwave off to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fridge is my parents, and they let me use it right now because they don't have a place for it.


Lucky. How does that 6850 do on three screens?


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Security by Obscurity is a fool's game...
> And they're harder to truly destroy than they're given credit for.


if the passwords were _really_ sensitive, its really not that hard to bust them open and then burn disc


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Lucky. How does that 6850 do on three screens?


Well considering it's the first graphics card I've ever used or owned, I don't have much to compare it to







But I can play Skyrim on medium/high EYEfinity. My favorite though is Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on EYEfinity.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Well considering it's the first graphics card I've ever used or owned, I don't have much to compare it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can play Skyrim on medium/high EYEfinity. My favorite though is Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on EYEfinity.


Wow that card is pretty powerful!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wow that card is pretty powerful!


is it? Like I said I never owned anything else, this is my first gaming rig so I wouldn't know


----------



## Donald Trump

Did a little update to my room tonight..spent a few hours cleaning and what not and added the lights to my desk


----------



## Evenger14

Nice







I should really think about getting some speakers... But NO.

*To buy list:*

1. Nokia Lumia 920

2. Tri-monitor stand

3. HAF 932 BLUE EDITION

4. Speakers


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really think about getting some speakers... But NO.
> *To buy list:*
> 1. Nokia Lumia 920
> 2. Tri-monitor stand
> 3. HAF 932 BLUE EDITION
> 4. Speakers


I got my receiver and speaker set for a good price on Amazon









Here is my receiver (Which is right to the big monitor, black): http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-VSX-521-K-Theater-Receiver-Glossy/dp/B004M8RPAY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351666050&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+5.1 - got it for $195 on sale like a year ago.

Speakers: http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Channel-SCS145-5-Surround-Speaker/dp/B000VZP040/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1351666107&sr=1-3&keywords=jbl+5.1+home+speaker Same price.

This thing makes BF3 rock like livin' hell. I also have my G35's when I need my headphones.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> is it? Like I said I never owned anything else, this is my first gaming rig so I wouldn't know


I can't even use 3 screens on my 580 lol.


----------



## LiquidHaus

mine


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so how do you guys keep you mouse cords free without using a mouse bungee? I have the razer one but it doesn't fit the Steelseries Sensei. The cord is to thick and its stiff. What are some good ways to keep the cable from getting caught but not all bunched up and tangled either. Thanks


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so how do you guys keep you mouse cords free without using a mouse bungee? I have the razer one but it doesn't fit the Steelseries Sensei. The cord is to thick and its stiff. What are some good ways to keep the cable from getting caught but not all bunched up and tangled either. Thanks


I use my monitor stand.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I use my monitor stand.


Thanks will try. If not I'll be searching for a new mouse bungee


----------



## Cryra

All done, for now.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wow that card is pretty powerful!


Yeah the 6850 is alright, but I personally am thinking about replacing mine with 2 660 Tis... just because.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so how do you guys keep you mouse cords free without using a mouse bungee? I have the razer one but it doesn't fit the Steelseries Sensei. The cord is to thick and its stiff. What are some good ways to keep the cable from getting caught but not all bunched up and tangled either. Thanks


Super glue a small portion of it to the desk, thats what I did before getting my mamba. It worked pretty nicely and it gave it a clean look. Invisible bungee!


----------



## OkanG

Didn't know people used bungees. They just seem so.. Unnecessary.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Super glue a small portion of it to the desk, thats what I did before getting my mamba. It worked pretty nicely and it gave it a clean look. Invisible bungee!


Superglue to your desk?? I just bundle the extra cord up and let it hang behind the desk, but out of sight.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really think about getting some speakers... But NO.
> *To buy list:*
> 1. Nokia Lumia 920
> 2. Tri-monitor stand
> 3. HAF 932 BLUE EDITION
> 4. Speakers


I would recommend against the HAF 932. I have one and I'm wishing i would have bought a 650D or Switch 810. My gripes: 1) The right side panel is tight, which makes cable management difficult. 2) It doesn't have rubber grommets on the cable routing cut outs, which makes any cable management you do look half-finished. 3) The CPU cut out on the MB tray is in the wrong place/not big enough, if you're using after market CPU cooling you have to put the rear bracket on before seating the MB. 4) No front panel USB 3.0 unless you want to give up an entire 5.25" drive bay, which looks ridiculous. 5)The 3.5"/2.5" drive cage isn't modular like other cases. 6) The toolless drive bay thingys are on the flimsy side. 7) The industrial black look gets old after a few months.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> I would recommend against the HAF 932. I have one and I'm wishing i would have bought a 650D or Switch 810. My gripes: 1) The right side panel is tight, which makes cable management difficult. 2) It doesn't have rubber grommets on the cable routing cut outs, which makes any cable management you do look half-finished. 3) The CPU cut out on the MB tray is in the wrong place/not big enough, if you're using after market CPU cooling you have to put the rear bracket on before seating the MB. 4) No front panel USB 3.0 unless you want to give up an entire 5.25" drive bay, which looks ridiculous. 5)The 3.5"/2.5" drive cage isn't modular like other cases. 6) The toolless drive bay thingys are on the flimsy side. 7) The industrial black look gets old after a few months.


4 isn't true with the Advanced.

7: That's opinion. I think my 932 still looks good.

Either way, check out the HAF XM instead. Much better for cable management, and can fit everything the 932 can in a smaller, cleaner package.


----------



## irun4edmund

4 is most certainly true. The half 932 advanced is a haf 932 with 5.25" bracket containing 2 USB 3.0 ports. Its a cop out to redoing the I/O panel and some motherboards come with this anyway.
7 is my opinion, but there's enough other things missing from this tower to consider another case. I loved mine when i got it, but I've had enough nit picky issues with it that I think there are better cases out there.

That being said, you can get it from newegg for $129 with coupon code and mail in rebate right now, not a bad price.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

HAF-X is a great case IMO. Grommets, routing holes are well placed. CPU back plate cutout is in a good place

I like the look of it, its built well.

Ive never had a 932 advanced it looks like a nice case, the only issue would be that usb 3.0 for me.

Now that i look at it the HAF-XM is an awesome little case, just needs a side panel window.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> HAF-X is a great case IMO. Grommets, routing holes are well placed. CPU back plate cutout is in a good place
> I like the look of it, its built well.
> Ive never had a 932 *advanced* it looks like a nice case, the only *issue* would be that *usb 3.0* for me.
> Now that i look at it the HAF-XM is an awesome little case, just needs a side panel window.


932 _Advanced_ has 3.0 MB header style.

And yes. The inside of my XM is perfect, but I have no window to show people, and it doesn't look as good with the door off like my 932 does. Shame really. But between the dual 140mm and the handle...


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 932 _Advanced_ has a *crappy* 3.0 MB header style. There is a 5.25" bay adapter for 2x USB 3.0 which _looks_ terrible.
> As much as you like this case, neglecting to incorporate USB 3.0 in the I/O panel is at _least_ fooish.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 932 _Advanced_ has a *crappy* 3.0 MB header style. There is a 5.25" bay adapter for 2x USB 3.0 which _looks_ terrible.
> As much as you like this case, neglecting to incorporate USB 3.0 in the I/O panel is at _least_ fooish.
Click to expand...

......... It's the same one everything else has:

Only it's black.

Considering looks are purely subjective, take it to the other HAF case haters. No one wants to hear crap about how _you think_ a case looks bad when they'll make that part of the decision on their own regardless of your thoughts on it.

And for the record, look when the 932 came out. Back then, cases still had "plug it into the back of the MB" style. This was a massive step up, and it meant you didn't have to use it and lose 2 USB ports if you didn't have USB 3.0. At the time, putting it in the main IO section would be, as you put it, foolish.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Superglue to your desk?? I just bundle the extra cord up and let it hang behind the desk, but out of sight.


Well my desk was glass so its easy to clean off wouldn't recommend it on dark wooden ones though


----------



## Fabricate

Just need to move my rig in and she will be complete.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Love the desk! Is that a really big ikea galant or did you put two together?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Love the desk! Is that a really big ikea galant or did you put two together?


Galants are segmented desks with modular parts. Like Desk Legos. If that was a Galant, then it's at least 3-4 parts.


----------



## Drakenxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks will try. If not I'll be searching for a new mouse bungee


i use the one from rocat its also a usb hub and i love it


----------



## Fabricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Love the desk! Is that a really big ikea galant or did you put two together?


Its a Galant that was pre built. It came with rounded corners but the room wasnt big enough to sport them.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29836090/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*
> 
> i use the one from rocat its also a usb hub and i love it


Thank You!


----------



## Nocturin

IT'S HIM!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Alright folks... After a loooong absence I am back when I can be.

I think the last update I had involved being forced to move... again... Well, while waiting for a place to move into to be ready, someone thought it would be a good idea to set the old house on fire with most of our stuff still in it. Fire started in the living room and ate it's way through most of the house before they could get it put out. Miraculously, the only room untouched by fire, smoke and water was my office. My computer was spared except for the monitor, which somehow melted all on it's own without anything else being bothered.

So basically we now live in a tiny apartment with no furniture after living with my mother in law for quite a while.

Good to be back! I'll post a crappy webcam pic of my current setup on a kitchen table when I'm done going through the almost 800 pages I missed out on all this time I've been away. lmao


----------



## stallman

p-p-please don't be mean, I'm new here


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks really clean; I like. It's a bit dark though.


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so how do you guys keep you mouse cords free without using a mouse bungee? I have the razer one but it doesn't fit the Steelseries Sensei. The cord is to thick and its stiff. What are some good ways to keep the cable from getting caught but not all bunched up and tangled either. Thanks


Tape it to the bottom of my monitor lol. No need to go buy one of those gimmick's when you can use some tape you already have laying around.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Tape it to the bottom of my monitor lol. No need to go buy one of those gimmick's when you can use some tape you already have laying around.


Thanks


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Looks really clean; I like. It's a bit dark though.


Light is evil.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Light is evil.


Makes sense.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stallman*
> 
> p-p-please don't be mean, I'm new here


Love it. Simple and clean, no distracting LEDs, with the monitor as the main focal point.


----------



## Sazexa

Got in two new speakers, here's one of them:


Making a 5.1 set up; will post the results once my rear-speaker stands are in, and my center is in.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Dude that looks sick! Post up the specs for those beasts!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Dude that looks sick! Post up the specs for those beasts!


Front L/R: Polk Audio Series II Monitor 70
1x 1" cloth tweeter
2x 6.5" mid-woofer
2x 6.5" sub-woofer
Front ported
30Hz - 25KHz
20-275 watts per channel
90 dB efficiency

Surround L/R: Polk Audio Series II Monitor 40
1x 1" cloth tweeter
2x 5.25" mid-woofers
Rear ported
47Hz - 25KHz
20-125 watts per channel
89 dB efficiency

Center: Polk Audio Series II CS1
(Same as the surrounds, but only 55-25KHz)

Sub-woofer: Polk Audio PSW110
10" woofer
32-250Hz
Bottom-porting
100 watts continuous, 200 "dynamic."


----------



## jellybeans69

Sorry for bad quality can't get hold of decent camera at the moment, room still in process of renovating.


----------



## Snyderman34

Moved my desk around, built a new monitor stand, and got most of the cables hidden. Next stop, posters!


----------



## Jabba1977

*Hi... this is my Yesterday build...soon, photos with it in my room!!!.

I hope you enjoy it as much as me ...*

I took about three hours...
I´m very impressed with the look and "feel" of this case... I had have multiples pc´s and this is looking one of the best!!!.
HARD:
TT LEVEL 10 GT BATTLE EDITION
GIGABYTE X58-OC
TT 1475 TOUGHPOWER XT + 1 NOISEBLOCKER
6X8GB CRUCIAL [email protected]
I7 950
SSD SAMSUNG 830 256GB
HIS 7970 GHZ EDITION
PROLIMATECH SUPER MEGA + 2 NOISE BLOCKER
LAMPTROM FC9
BLU-RAY BURNER LG
The Gigabyte X58-A OC Shows Bios CODE: FF. I Think this means=Ok. All components are ok in the BIOS, log windows...but I heard a permanent "peeeeeeeeee" on speaker... I´ll put off speaker... 

VIDEO SHOWING THIS.. What do you think?. The system configuration is Correct. Cobe BIOS: FF...permanent "beeeeeeeeep".




IMAGES:





MORE: *WARNING THIS IS PORNO-GEEK!!!*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























What do you think?...I´m very, very happy with the look....!!!!
Thanks!!!, regards...







[/quote]

I´ll repost with more photos soon showing my room with this "BATTLE MACHINE"!!!...THANK YOU!!!!.


----------



## Blindrage606

Here's an update from my previous setup. I like to keep it simple, compact and classy... A constant work in progress


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> *Hi... this is my Yesterday build...soon, photos with it in my room!!!.
> I hope you enjoy it as much as me ...*
> I took about three hours...
> I´m very impressed with the look and "feel" of this case... I had have multiples pc´s and this is looking one of the best!!!.
> HARD:
> TT LEVEL 10 GT BATTLE EDITION
> GIGABYTE X58-OC
> TT 1475 TOUGHPOWER XT + 1 NOISEBLOCKER
> 6X8GB CRUCIAL [email protected]
> I7 950
> SSD SAMSUNG 830 256GB
> HIS 7970 GHZ EDITION
> PROLIMATECH SUPER MEGA + 2 NOISE BLOCKER
> LAMPTROM FC9
> BLU-RAY BURNER LG
> The Gigabyte X58-A OC Shows Bios CODE: FF. I Think this means=Ok. All components are ok in the BIOS, log windows...but I heard a permanent "peeeeeeeeee" on speaker... I´ll put off speaker...
> VIDEO SHOWING THIS.. What do you think?. The system configuration is Correct. Cobe BIOS: FF...permanent "beeeeeeeeep".
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGES:
> What do you think?...I´m very, very happy with the look....!!!!
> I´ll repost with more photos soon showing my room with this "BATTLE MACHINE"!!!...THANK YOU!!!!.


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anybody that actually bought that Thermaltake case... That hum in the video is extremely irritating... I hope that isn't coming from the computer.


----------



## General121

just cleaned my desk off. Just about everything you see with my cruddy Smartphone pics used to be covered.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anybody that actually bought that Thermaltake case... That hum in the video is extremely irritating... I hope that isn't coming from the computer.


*Is from Speaker...but all seems ok!!!. For now the speaker is out...*

Any suggestion?, thanks in advance.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


Although I prefer Windows over Mac OS X, that is one Macbook I would love to own.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> *Hi... this is my Yesterday build...soon, photos with it in my room!!!.
> I hope you enjoy it as much as me ...*
> I took about three hours...
> I´m very impressed with the look and "feel" of this case... I had have multiples pc´s and this is looking one of the best!!!.
> HARD:
> TT LEVEL 10 GT BATTLE EDITION
> GIGABYTE X58-OC
> TT 1475 TOUGHPOWER XT + 1 NOISEBLOCKER
> 6X8GB CRUCIAL [email protected]
> I7 950
> SSD SAMSUNG 830 256GB
> HIS 7970 GHZ EDITION
> PROLIMATECH SUPER MEGA + 2 NOISE BLOCKER
> LAMPTROM FC9
> BLU-RAY BURNER LG
> The Gigabyte X58-A OC Shows Bios CODE: FF. I Think this means=Ok. All components are ok in the BIOS, log windows...but I heard a permanent "peeeeeeeeee" on speaker... I´ll put off speaker...
> VIDEO SHOWING THIS.. What do you think?. The system configuration is Correct. Cobe BIOS: FF...permanent "beeeeeeeeep".
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?...I´m very, very happy with the look....!!!!
> Thanks!!!, regards...


I´ll repost with more photos soon showing my room with this "BATTLE MACHINE"!!!...THANK YOU!!!!.[/quote]

the FF means everthing is fine. I have a gigabyte 990 board and when i first put my fx-8150 in it was giving me weird codes, realised the bios had to be flashed to support the new am3+ chipsets. Long story short FF means all good! LoL

p.s. that case is horrendously overpriced in aus...in the range of 250-300$...not my cup of tea, but makes me wish i had gone a full size chassis instead of a mid


----------



## Jabba1977

Thanks!!!. So...What do you think about the permanent "beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep".

Mal function speaker?, is very strange...because first is POST and after a permanent beeeep.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks!!!. So...What do you think about the permanent "beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep".
> 
> Mal function speaker?, is very strange...because first is POST and after a permanent beeeep.


Hello Jabba1977. You may get more help and views if you create a new thread topic instead of this very large thread.


----------



## Snyderman34

And finally, posters! Think I'm done (for a while, anyway)


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks!!!. So...What do you think about the permanent "beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep".
> Mal function speaker?, is very strange...because first is POST and after a permanent beeeep.


could be a speaker or loose connection on the audio connection on back of the mobo. Unless your using a sound card? It could also be a faulty audio output on back of mobo if no sound card, but unlikely. Tis an odd one.


----------



## DarkPyro

@Snyderman34:

Nice Boondock Saints poster. Looks like they are ready to shoot whoever sits in that chair.


----------



## axipher

Just went out and bought a crappy little 2.1 speaker setup while I decide on a proper set of book shelfs to match with me Lepai 2020A+


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> @Snyderman34:
> Nice Boondock Saints poster. Looks like they are ready to shoot whoever sits in that chair.


After careful thought, I spend a lot of time in that chair....... OH GOD!

One of my favorite movies of all time. Had to have it


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just went out and bought a crappy little 2.1 speaker setup while I decide on a proper set of book shelfs to match with me Lepai 2020A+


I have similar cheap speakers. For the price they are awesome. I just listen to music quietly with them while doing things on my computer, and it's perfect.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> I have similar cheap speakers. For the price they are awesome. I just listen to music quietly with them while doing things on my computer, and it's perfect.


Same here, I have logitech z313's that I got 2 years ago and they sounded horrible for the first month or so, but they wore in I guess and they dont sound half bad actually.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> 
> Here's an update from my previous setup. I like to keep it simple, compact and classy... A constant work in progress


I need to know where you got that Lambda escape key!

Edit: Found it on QWERKeys.


----------



## judi924

There are some clean setups here. I try not to let the clutter overwhelm the desk. Here's my setup:


----------



## Jimbags

lol similar to mine always a pc on its side next to me being assembled or tested lol


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys finally got around to posting pics of my set up i live in a studio apt so everything is cramped and slightly ghetto but here is what i call home.

my desk area

my computer table and dresser i ended up using as a table to display my bottles and stuff

my tool box full of tools guitar parts and pc parts and my home made end table for my router and such

and my peavy 6505+ and custom cabinet and warlock guitar


its nothing fancy but its home. i just moved in a week ago to my new apt and still have yet to fine tune everything.


----------



## Narokuu

Nice Peavey amp, i use a Randall T2 head and a custom cab <3 good stuff man


----------



## OverClocker55

I haven't really changed anything. Just cleaned up and got a monitor


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Windows Macbook?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Windows Macbook?


Yes


----------



## ShineGraphics

So much win :3
Take that Apple.


----------



## OverClocker55

So Want This Room!


----------



## WALSRU

I want that Johnny Walker


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Nice Peavey amp, i use a Randall T2 head and a custom cab <3 good stuff man


i honestly dont think ill be buying a new head anytime soon. since i got my 6505+ ive been extremely happy with it. my old messa triple rect and my friends Marshall jcm 900 just.... for lack of a better way to put it dont have that raw face melting sound. the only thing i wish i would of done is bought a vader cab instead of customizing the snot out of my old slm cab. she sounds amazing but when i play through a vader cab compared to mine the eminence speakers they use sound way better than my greenbacks.


----------



## HPE1000

Its 44f (6c) outside, I am dying here









too cold for my liking


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its 44f (6c) outside, I am dying here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cold for my liking


it is 57­f here and I hate it... too hot


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> it is 57­f here and I hate it... too hot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its 44f (6c) outside, I am dying here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cold for my liking


Its 39f here.. and the heat isn't working....freezing my butt off.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

We can help:
http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> We can help:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


I only have my laptop. Don't think It can fold.


----------



## Azefore

Lol 26F outside this morning when I woke up, have heat on in my man cave, just not my bedroom


----------



## Shane1244

I think they invented these things called furnaces a while ago....


----------



## Pidoma

Just get a SNUGGIE!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Just get a SNUGGIE!


^_^


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> I think they invented these things called furnaces a while ago....


Wood stove


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wood stove


Fire


----------



## Shane1244

Upgrade.


----------



## Snyderman34

One good thing about winter: my i5-2500k likes to idle around 26C (down from 30C) at night ^_^ (house gets freaking cold, but we love that low electric bill!)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Upgrade.


Got a wood stove in my fireplace in the cave, and additional ceiling heating (before ugly electric radiators came out). I prefer it cool tho lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> One good thing about winter: my i5-2500k likes to idle around 26C (down from 30C) at night ^_^ (house gets freaking cold, but we love that low electric bill!)


Lol winter is the best, cold boot at 16c and idle at 18-19c here


----------



## Ellis

No wood burning stove here, but a fireplace will do me:



Oh, and a warm blanket on my bed of course









Apologies for the horrible phone picture though, unfortunately adding in the Android 4.2 camera to my phone seems to have drastically decreased the picture quality


----------



## Markeh

Here's my desk, ignore the lopsidedness

.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> No wood burning stove here, but a fireplace will do me:
> 
> Oh, and a warm blanket on my bed of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the horrible phone picture though, unfortunately adding in the Android 4.2 camera to my phone seems to have drastically decreased the picture quality


Cannot beat a real fireplace! miss mine so much


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm staring at that fire place. Is it real or not? I just can't see it well enough. Grrrr

Edit: I see some fire tools


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Windows Macbook?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> So much win :3
> Take that Apple.


How? They still got his money...









This should be the other way around


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Front L/R: Polk Audio Series II Monitor 70
> 1x 1" cloth tweeter
> 2x 6.5" mid-woofer
> 2x 6.5" sub-woofer
> Front ported
> 30Hz - 25KHz
> 20-275 watts per channel
> 90 dB efficiency
> Surround L/R: Polk Audio Series II Monitor 40
> 1x 1" cloth tweeter
> 2x 5.25" mid-woofers
> Rear ported
> 47Hz - 25KHz
> 20-125 watts per channel
> 89 dB efficiency
> Center: Polk Audio Series II CS1
> (Same as the surrounds, but only 55-25KHz)
> Sub-woofer: Polk Audio PSW110
> 10" woofer
> 32-250Hz
> Bottom-porting
> 100 watts continuous, 200 "dynamic."


My dad would love that.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Cannot beat a real fireplace! miss mine so much


Yup, one of the best ways to make a room super cosy







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'm staring at that fire place. Is it real or not? I just can't see it well enough. Grrrr
> Edit: I see some fire tools


Yeah, it is real. Not really a fan of gas fireplaces myself, and definitely not electric ones, they're just tacky (though no offense to anyone who does have one or like them







)

And like I said, apologies for the poor picture.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> My dad would love that.


I've been loving it. ;]


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> How? They still got his money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be the other way around


Well its my dad's macbook but he likes his air so I got this







Now its mine to use. I'll be getting some carbon wrap for it possible and I already got an ssd in there now


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I've been loving it. ;]


It looks nice. I bet the sound is heavenly.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Garyx24

awesome


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*


nice and clean...







man I've been seeing those Apple keyboards more often these days, maybe I can go pick one up and test it out.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> nice and clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I've been seeing those Apple keyboards more often these days, maybe I can go pick one up and test it out.


ive used the apple keyboards at two different friends houses, i hate them, i prefer my $20 microsoft comfort curve 200 or whatever i used to have the keys just feel weird, overall feels like typing on a laptop keyboard, the only apple peripheral that i would get for myself would be a magic trackpad---now those are sexy af, and work really well too


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Nice!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> nice and clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I've been seeing those Apple keyboards more often these days, maybe I can go pick one up and test it out.


They're pretty good keyboards if you like scissor switches, which are the same sort used on almost all laptops. Personally I quite like typing on scissor switch keyboards, sometimes more than rubber domes. Of course, I wouldn't swap out my Filco for one, but I wouldn't swap out my Filco for any keyboard that I've tried









The only issue you'd have with the Apple keyboard is the function/modifier keys being different.


----------



## Garyx24

I love my apple keyboard, I prefer it over mechanical keyboards because it's not loud & I type super fast on it plus the 2 USB ports on the side is helpful


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> I love my apple keyboard, I prefer it over mechanical keyboards because it's not loud & I type super fast on it plus the 2 USB ports on the side is helpful


You can get pretty silent mechanical keyboards, as well as USB ports for mechanical keyboard. I agree with you, the USB port is useful, love mine on the K90.


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> No wood burning stove here, but a fireplace will do me:
> 
> Oh, and a warm blanket on my bed of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the horrible phone picture though, unfortunately adding in the Android 4.2 camera to my phone seems to have drastically decreased the picture quality


Very nice. There's something very cosy about having a proper fireplace, and it's such a shame that most houses now brick them up or replace them with, like you said, tacky electric ones.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Very nice. There's something very cosy about having a proper fireplace, and it's such a shame that most houses now brick them up or replace them with, like you said, tacky electric ones.


I'd probably get rid of my wood stove in my fire place personally BUT since it's currently a buy pending and it weighs 300+ lbs I'm not quite sure how to go about it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You can get pretty silent mechanical keyboards, as well as USB ports for mechanical keyboard. I agree with you, the USB port is useful, love mine on the K90.


Yeah, it's a misconception that all mechanical keyboards are loud. Mine has Cherry MX Blue switches and it's not really any louder than a lot of rubber domes, but it does depend how you type on it. Really you just want to try some out and see how they feel, but that's not always easy given that they're not exactly commonplace in a computer shop







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Very nice. There's something very cosy about having a proper fireplace, and it's such a shame that most houses now brick them up or replace them with, like you said, tacky electric ones.


Thanks









And yes, it is a shame. Luckily when we moved in here (9 years ago I think) the house had actually had one woman living in it since it was built (1930) and she hadn't ripped out the fireplaces, put in plastic windows or anything like that. Even the original Bakelite light switches were in place, but they're not safe enough to use apparently







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd probably get rid of my wood stove in my fire place personally BUT since it's currently a buy pending and it weighs 300+ lbs I'm not quite sure how to go about it


If your wood stove is what I call a wood burning stove, I'd keep it. They're more efficient than an open fireplace, and people over here pay good money to get one and have it fitted (with the flue etc.) - I think it's usually in the ballpark of £1000.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> man I've been seeing those Apple keyboards more often these days, maybe I can go pick one up and test it out.


Probably my favorite keyboard to type on. Just do not like them for gaming, I like key travel while gaming.

EDIT:

To bad the Magic Mouse by Apple is terrible. I wanted to love it on my iMac but it is pretty slow and unresponsive at times. I rather the Mighty Mouse by Apple over it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Probably my favorite keyboard to type on. Just do not like them for gaming, I like key travel while gaming.
> EDIT:
> To bad the Magic Mouse by Apple is terrible. I wanted to love it on my iMac but it is pretty slow and unresponsive at times. I rather the Mighty Mouse by Apple over it.


Yeah that's a good point, not sure how I'd like a scissor switch when gaming. I did play Minecraft on my laptop once when I was away for a bit, wasn't so successful due to the six-year-old hardware so the keyboard was the least of my worries.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> If your wood stove is what I call a wood burning stove, I'd keep it. They're more efficient than an open fireplace, and people over here pay good money to get one and have it fitted (with the flue etc.) - I think it's usually in the ballpark of £1000.


Yah it's a true wood burning stove and flue is all set up, has the electric blower for clean heat distribution as well. I sleep in 40-50F weather if I can help it so it won't get much if any use here lol, don't have the means to move it yet so it'll stay put this winter.



It's more of an eye swore in the cave than you might think but I blame the brick color and cheap mantle. Going to try and get an unpolished piece of burl wood for replacement and then do the modern treatment of thin, small, different colored rectangle stone and go over the original bricking.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yah it's a true wood burning stove and flue is all set up, has the electric blower for clean heat distribution as well. I sleep in 40-50F weather if I can help it so it won't get much if any use here lol, don't have the means to move it yet so it'll stay put this winter.
> 
> It's more of an eye swore in the cave than you might think but I blame the brick color and cheap mantle. Going to try and get an unpolished piece of burl wood for replacement and then do the modern treatment of thin, small, different colored rectangle stone and go over the original bricking.


Ah, fair enough. It looks nice from that photo though!


----------



## Garyx24

I've tried mechanical keyboards & didn't really like them plus the Apple Keyboard is pretty cheap compared to mechanical ones


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> I've tried mechanical keyboards & didn't really like them plus the Apple Keyboard is pretty cheap compared to mechanical ones


I've tried them as well, and just don't see the hype. I've never tried one of the Filco's or any of the ones that are held so high by the enthusiasts. I have a couple of old Gateway and Dell (And one that has no info on it at all, no stickers or labels, nothing.) mechanical keyboards that I use when a customers PC only has a PS2, I also use one on my cheap media server. Just not my thing.

On another note....

I said I'd get some pics posted, but my webcam refuses to get a pic that is worth posting. I'm sure you guys can live without seeing my setup on the kitchen table, though. lmao


----------



## kamikaze_

that's a first, someone who does not cater to superiority of keyboard design.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> that's a first, someone who does not cater to superiority of keyboard design.


just don't feel much of a difference when typing on them. No preference, as long as all the keys work, I'm golden. lol


----------



## iFluX

Most recent picture i have









Got rid of the middle screen, the image quality difference drove me crazy. I've got a 3rd Korean screen incomming though:thumb:


----------



## OverClocker55

Love it, The wallpaper is sick!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I've tried them as well, and just don't see the hype. I've never tried one of the Filco's or any of the ones that are held so high by the enthusiasts. I have a couple of old Gateway and Dell (And one that has no info on it at all, no stickers or labels, nothing.) mechanical keyboards that I use when a customers PC only has a PS2, I also use one on my cheap media server. Just not my thing.
> On another note....
> I said I'd get some pics posted, but my webcam refuses to get a pic that is worth posting. I'm sure you guys can live without seeing my setup on the kitchen table, though. lmao


I can't stand membrane keys for so many reasons. Difficult to remove and clean and sometimes doesn't register the key when clicked. I play FPS, that will become a big problem for me of my keys don't respond the way they should. Sidewinder X4 keyboard has been okay, until I bought CM QuickFire mx blue switches and my current daskeyboard s ultimate with the mx brown switches.
EDIT: i'm guessing you're just the average guy getting by in life, i'm sure there's a lot of nice things you want to get my friend.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> that's a first, someone who does not cater to superiority of keyboard design.
> 
> 
> 
> just don't feel much of a difference when typing on them. No preference, as long as all the keys work, I'm golden. lol
Click to expand...

Play with something like a K60 or K90 (due to the type of switch they use) next time you're at a computer shop. If you still think they're the same, I'll know you're lieing.


----------



## Garyx24

exactly I don't see a point in spending $100-$200 on a freaking keyboard unless your job is to sit in front of a computer for like 12 hours a day or you just have that kind of money to blow around.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFluX*
> 
> 
> Most recent picture i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got rid of the middle screen, the image quality difference drove me crazy. I've got a 3rd Korean screen incomming though:thumb:


Man that is nice. Third (new) monitor will look great in there


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garyx24*
> 
> exactly I don't see a point in spending $100-$200 on a freaking keyboard unless your job is to sit in front of a computer for like 12 hours a day or you just have that kind of money to blow around.


Used to think the same. Then I got my K60.


----------



## greenbalot

i justified my mechanical keyboard purchase because i play starcraft 2 for hours on end.

its more of the comfort factor than anything else


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Used to think the same. Then I got my K60.


same....and then I got a Deck Legend....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I can totally see the point in spending the money on it... I went from a $10 Logitech keyboard to a Razer Lycosa I found for dirt cheap at a pawn shop. Responds much better than the old one, and it's backlit. Which is a big deal for me since I'm usually gaming/browsing with most of the lights off. Before you start in on me... I know, I know.... "EWWWW! RAZER!" lol I actually like the Lycosa a lot, and have had 0 issues with it.

I don't foresee myself being at a computer shop anytime soon, I live in the middle of nowhere. Closest Wal-Mart is an hour away, closest Best Buy is 2 hours out... This town offers nothing but cheap rent and some of the best fishing in the US.


----------



## OverClocker55

Painting my walls this week. Should I do the yellow or all white? Grey maybe? Anyways moved the desk a bit and cleaned it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Painting my walls this week. Should I do the yellow or all white? Grey maybe?


Paint it to match the mouse pad.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Paint it to match the mouse pad.


If I could do that I would be a baws


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> If I could do that I would be a baws


With your room, you already are...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> With your room, you already are...


Yeah


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I can totally see the point in spending the money on it... I went from a $10 Logitech keyboard to a Razer Lycosa I found for dirt cheap at a pawn shop. Responds much better than the old one, and it's backlit. Which is a big deal for me since I'm usually gaming/browsing with most of the lights off. Before you start in on me... I know, I know.... "EWWWW! RAZER!" lol I actually like the Lycosa a lot, and have had 0 issues with it.
> I don't foresee myself being at a computer shop anytime soon, I live in the middle of nowhere. Closest Wal-Mart is an hour away, closest Best Buy is 2 hours out... This town offers nothing but cheap rent and some of the best fishing in the US.


Fish









By the way, not only are mechanical keyboards better in each and every way possible (never thought about it, but they actually are), their lifespan is also significantly longer than a rubber dome keyboard, which makes it a good investment over rubber dome keyboards. Even though they're more expensive now, they're cheaper in the end, because they are much more durable than rubber domes.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> i'm guessing you're just the average guy getting by in life, i'm sure there's a lot of nice things you want to get my friend.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Painting my walls this week. Should I do the yellow or all white? Grey maybe? Anyways moved the desk a bit and cleaned it.


Yellow







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, not only are mechanical keyboards better in each and every way possible (never thought about it, but they actually are), their lifespan is also significantly longer than a rubber dome keyboard, which makes it a good investment over rubber dome keyboards. Even though they're more expensive now, they're cheaper in the end, because they are much more durable than rubber domes.


I don't know, I'm all for mechanical keyboards but let's be honest, cheap rubber domes for £10 still last pretty well if you don't purposely wreck them, my Filco cost 12x more but I couldn't be sure it would last 12x as long. Whilst they do last longer, I'm not sure you can say they're ever going to be cheaper in the end. Bit of a hard one to test though









Now again, I like mechanical keyboards and I think they're a good investment overall - obviously they do last a lot longer - but due to the huge price difference between a cheap rubber dome and even a cheap (but decent) mechanical board, I don't think that's a particularly valid argument as to why someone should make the investment.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> LOL
> Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm all for mechanical keyboards but let's be honest, cheap rubber domes for £10 still last pretty well if you don't purposely wreck them, my Filco cost 12x more but I couldn't be sure it would last 12x as long. Whilst they do last longer, I'm not sure you can say they're ever going to be cheaper in the end. Bit of a hard one to test though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now again, I like mechanical keyboards and I think they're a good investment overall - obviously they do last a lot longer - but due to the huge price difference between a cheap rubber dome and even a cheap (but decent) mechanical board, I don't think that's a particularly valid argument as to why someone should make the investment.


I was talking about those 'gaming keyboards' with rubber domes. I mean, they cost more than half the money a decent mechanical keyboard costs, but people still insist on buying them. I don't get it








Some even state that they don't like typing on mechanical keyboards. Then I just look them in the eyes like they're dead to me, lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I was talking about those 'gaming keyboards' with rubber domes. I mean, they cost more than half the money a decent mechanical keyboard costs, but people still insist on buying them. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some even state that they don't like typing on mechanical keyboards. Then I just look them in the eyes like they're dead to me, lol


I got my Lycosa for $20, which was less than anything any of the local stores had to offer by $10 or more. Couldn't pass up a backlit keyboard for that price. lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> LOL
> Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm all for mechanical keyboards but let's be honest, cheap rubber domes for £10 still last pretty well if you don't purposely wreck them, my Filco cost 12x more but I couldn't be sure it would last 12x as long. Whilst they do last longer, I'm not sure you can say they're ever going to be cheaper in the end. Bit of a hard one to test though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now again, I like mechanical keyboards and I think they're a good investment overall - obviously they do last a lot longer - but due to the huge price difference between a cheap rubber dome and even a cheap (but decent) mechanical board, I don't think that's a particularly valid argument as to why someone should make the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about those 'gaming keyboards' with rubber domes. I mean, they cost more than half the money a decent mechanical keyboard costs, but people still insist on buying them. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some even state that they don't like typing on mechanical keyboards. Then I just look them in the eyes like they're dead to me, lol
Click to expand...

There are many reactions to things one can't afford;

_Drool over it, recognizing it's worth and wishing you could have it.

Ignore it, you can't get it anyway, so why daydream about one?

Not a priority. You have other things to research and upgrade before you even consider it. No point in spending time about that when you have no plans to get it because that new GPU comes first.

Misinformed. (See: Anything Fatal1ty, "gaming" keyboards, "gaming" headphones, other "gaming" things... marketing propaganda)

Hate it. It must not be all that great anyway. It's stupid. Why would anyone want one? It's no better then what I have now._

OCN features all of these and more, as well as obviously the people who can afford them. It's what makes threads interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I got my Lycosa for $20, which was less than anything any of the local stores had to offer by $10 or more. Couldn't pass up a backlit keyboard for that price. lol


Good deal. Hope it treats you well for many years to come.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I was talking about those 'gaming keyboards' with rubber domes. I mean, they cost more than half the money a decent mechanical keyboard costs, but people still insist on buying them. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some even state that they don't like typing on mechanical keyboards. Then I just look them in the eyes like they're dead to me, lol


Ah, fair enough. I've never had one of those and I don't see the appeal in most of them, though some are supposed to be pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are many reactions to things one can't afford;
> _Drool over it, recognizing it's worth and wishing you could have it.
> Ignore it, you can't get it anyway, so why daydream about one?
> Not a priority. You have other things to research and upgrade before you even consider it. No point in spending time about that when you have no plans to get it because that new GPU comes first.
> Misinformed. (See: Anything Fatal1ty, "gaming" keyboards, "gaming" headphones, other "gaming" things... marketing propaganda)
> Hate it. It must not be all that great anyway. It's stupid. Why would anyone want one? It's no better then what I have now._
> OCN features all of these and more, as well as obviously the people who can afford them. It's what makes threads interesting.
> Good deal. Hope it treats you well for many years to come.


*than

Also, I'm not quite sure what you mean on the misinformed bit. My understanding with e.g. the Fatal1ty stuff is that it genuinely is just average/decent stuff with a huge price tag because of the label. Maybe I'm wrong on that though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Paint it to match the mouse pad.


Kinda like this?

I didn't want it any brighter, because I get migraines easily, and I knew it would cause them









my secret is foiled, all my stuff behind my monitor is visible at that angle


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Kinda like this?
> 
> I didn't want it any brighter, because I get migraines easily, and I knew it would cause them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my secret is foiled, all my stuff behind my monitor is visible at that angle


I was thinking more along the lines of black walls with bright green splashes. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of black walls with bright green splashes. lol


Well, that wouldn't be crazy at all


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Also, I'm not quite sure what you mean on the misinformed bit. My understanding with e.g. the Fatal1ty stuff is that it genuinely is just average/decent stuff with a huge price tag because of the label. Maybe I'm wrong on that though.


"Gaming" headphones are not the best. Few ever pass 20-20k, etc.

"Gaming" keyboards are not the best. Most are still rubberdome.

Things like the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty is just a massive price hike, being the same thing as the X-Fi Titanium. It's also not the best card, even looking at only Creative cards.

However, due to marketing, shiny boxes, and store salesmen pushing for them, the misinformed may very well think that they are the best of the best.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Gaming" headphones are not the best. Few ever pass 20-20k, etc.
> "Gaming" keyboards are not the best. Most are still rubberdome.
> Things like the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty is just a massive price hike, being the same thing as the X-Fi Titanium. It's also not the best card, even looking at only Creative cards.
> However, due to marketing, shiny boxes, and store salesmen pushing for them, the misinformed may very well think that they are the best of the best.


Oh, this was exactly what I thought - but I read your post as saying the opposite.

So you're saying that one view people take if they can't afford some expensive "gaming" branded type item is to just glorify it beyond its worth?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Gaming" headphones are not the best. Few ever pass 20-20k, etc.
> "Gaming" keyboards are not the best. Most are still rubberdome.
> Things like the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty is just a massive price hike, being the same thing as the X-Fi Titanium. It's also not the best card, even looking at only Creative cards.
> However, due to marketing, shiny boxes, and store salesmen pushing for them, the misinformed may very well think that they are the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this was exactly what I thought - but I read your post as saying the opposite.
> 
> So you're saying that one view people take if they can't afford some expensive "gaming" branded type item is to just glorify it beyond its worth?
Click to expand...

It's usually those who _do_ get the "gaming" thing who do that. Mostly to justify the purchase, even if it is a pretty good one when compared to other "gaming" things and not the best of the best. Like a Logitech G110 vs I dunno, a Ducky Shine or something. Or a K90 if you're looking at macros. Or to point the gun at myself, my Tactic Sigmas vs just about any studio headphone out there. (although I do get to use the excuse that mine are very comfy







)

They already spent a lot of money without knowing what exactly was best (same in my case with the Sigmas). Once they do learn, then they fall into one of the other categories, wishing they could have the "actual" best, ignoring it, hating it, etc. I probably should have separated Misinformed from the rest because it is a temporary one. Or at least I hope it is.

I suppose there are some exceptions to the rule about "gaming" things though. Logitech put out the G710, and while it may not be the very best, It is a mechanical that is marketed straight at Gaming.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's usually those who _do_ get the "gaming" thing who do that. Mostly to justify the purchase, even if it is a pretty good one when compared to other "gaming" things and not the best of the best. Like a Logitech G110 vs I dunno, a Ducky Shine or something. Or a K90 if you're looking at macros. Or to point the gun at myself, my Tactic Sigmas vs just about any studio headphone out there. (although I do get to use the excuse that mine are very comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> They already spent a lot of money without knowing what exactly was best (same in my case with the Sigmas). Once they do learn, then they fall into one of the other categories, wishing they could have the "actual" best, ignoring it, hating it, etc. I probably should have separated Misinformed from the rest because it is a temporary one. Or at least I hope it is.
> I suppose there are some exceptions to the rule about "gaming" things though. Logitech put out the G710, and while it may not be the very best, It is a mechanical that is marketed straight at Gaming.


Ah, I thought you were just talking about things people can't afford in your post that I first quoted. After you used Logitech examples I realised that my G500 is one of their gaming products, but if there are many good mice out there that aren't "gaming" ones then I've not heard much about them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's usually those who _do_ get the "gaming" thing who do that. Mostly to justify the purchase, even if it is a pretty good one when compared to other "gaming" things and not the best of the best. Like a Logitech G110 vs I dunno, a Ducky Shine or something. Or a K90 if you're looking at macros. Or to point the gun at myself, my Tactic Sigmas vs just about any studio headphone out there. (although I do get to use the excuse that mine are very comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> They already spent a lot of money without knowing what exactly was best (same in my case with the Sigmas). Once they do learn, then they fall into one of the other categories, wishing they could have the "actual" best, ignoring it, hating it, etc. I probably should have separated Misinformed from the rest because it is a temporary one. Or at least I hope it is.
> I suppose there are some exceptions to the rule about "gaming" things though. Logitech put out the G710, and while it may not be the very best, It is a mechanical that is marketed straight at Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I thought you were just talking about things people can't afford in your post that I first quoted. After you used Logitech examples I realised that my G500 is one of their gaming products, but if there are many good mice out there that aren't "gaming" ones then I've not heard much about them.
Click to expand...

Mice are a bad example. I can't think of any truely great mice that arent trackpad/trackball that werent designed for gaming (MOAR DPI!).


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ Microsoft IMO 1.1 and Microsoft IME 3.0, otherwise i generally agree.


----------



## henry9419

mostly cleaned up, not gotta organize all the nasty wires under my desk


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly cleaned up, not gotta organize all the nasty wires under my desk


A can of spray paint, just in case.







Nice set up.


----------



## kamikaze_

waiting on some stuff too, my pc is frankensteined outside and does not deserve a picture to be taken of it yet.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> A can of spray paint, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up.


thanks, the paints actually to go on some 2 inch or 3 inch ID pvic pipe and some fittings i got for a wire management idea of mine


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


What table is that? I'm looking to build one like that about 6 feet long and 2 feet deep.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What table is that? I'm looking to build one like that about 6 feet long and 2 feet deep.


Ikea Micke


----------



## xion

I made the monitor stand out of wood, I need to paint it but I'm lazy, lol I wasn't about to pay 70+ dollars for a damn stand when I can make one for less than 5$



View of computer while sitting at desk.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly cleaned up, not gotta organize all the nasty wires under my desk


Fix that poster, man! lol

JK aside, nice setup. BTW, what brand is that airsoft?


----------



## Step83

I'll probably annoy some mechanical keyboard lovers here but meh.
I don't like them! And yes I have tried a wide range.
I can type faster and with less mistakes using a cheapo dome or scissor switch keyboard than a cherry one. Why? Because I was taught touch typing in an environment where we don't have them so ive become used to the response of them.
Hell I even found my cheapo Logitech wireless one which cost me £15 with a mouse really nice to use! I'm not saying mechs are bad just not everyone gets on with them as well.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*


what brand is the p90


----------



## Jimbags

ANTEC i think i might be wrong tho?


----------



## nismo_usaf

It's not a ROOM since I have a kid on the way, but It's 1/4 of the living room!


----------



## blooder11181

update


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whoa whats the specs of the beautiful beige rig? even the speakers are the same colour... what was the reason behind beige anyways?


----------



## blooder11181

old school









ibm netvista
bios updated before upgraded
pentium 4 2ghz l2 512kb fsb 400mhz
1.5gb sdram pc133
asus radeon 9200se 128mb agp
hdd 80gb using win2000
lg cdrw
atx 350watts psu*

before
pentium 4 1.5ghz l2 256kb fsb 400
512mb sdram pc133
radeon 9250 128mb agp (dead)
20gb win xp home sp1
oem cd and cdrw both dead
microatx psu dead

*modding the psu mount for atx psu


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Gaming" headphones are not the best. Few ever pass 20-20k, etc.
> "Gaming" keyboards are not the best. Most are still rubberdome.
> Things like the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty is just a massive price hike, being the same thing as the X-Fi Titanium. It's also not the best card, even looking at only Creative cards.
> However, due to marketing, shiny boxes, and store salesmen pushing for them, the misinformed may very well think that they are the best of the best.


i can vouch for this, i got a creative x-fi titanium and thought it was awesome up until i realized just how crappy it really is. yeah it sounds decent in analog but its fiber optic or toslink connection was complete garbage. the drivers were trash and i couldnt get the dang thing to work using Dolby pro logic IIx. my pc would lock up and crash with any sound that was played and it would screw up my media player wicked bad. now im looking for a new soundcard and selling this one.

secondly i found a pair of creative fatality mkII gaming headphones on sale so i picked them up 3 weeks later they were dead as a door nail and the sound wasnt all that great my skullcandys sounded better. now im using a super comfy set of Hercules dj style headphones (dont remember the model number) there good for the price i paid.

my current keyboard is a logitech g110 i believe its rubber dome. its not the best but it works and it suits my needs and at the time was the only backlit keyboard in stock at frys for under 80


----------



## KyleMart06

that mouse pad is awesome. The MBP setup is cool too.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Fix that poster, man! lol
> JK aside, nice setup. BTW, what brand is that airsoft?


the poster keeps falling like that since it was rolled up for so long, now i got one overlapping in the corner that keeps it better, im getting some new pictures to put up too this week, the airsoft, im not totally sure of, i got it in a trade + cash for my xbox that i didnt use, i know its a full metal gearbox, plastic body metal rails and upper reciever, 9.6v 1100mah nimh for me its just a toy to mess around with so im not as concerned about getting an expensive one, i am gonna put a red dot on it though one day too


----------



## tonybyatt

Here's my work area. Still working on it though...




I'm eyeing this desk, very clean...


----------



## HPE1000

I have that chair, and printer, and my desk looks like the one you want









I see your chairs armrests have gone to hell also, I have put/replace electrical tape on them every 2 weeks or so.... I need to find some kind of armrest cover.


----------



## tonybyatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have that chair, and printer, and my desk looks like the one you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your chairs armrests have gone to hell also, I have put/replace electrical tape on them every 2 weeks or so.... I need to find some kind of armrest cover.


Yeah, that's artificial leather for you...


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Here's my work area. Still working on it though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing this desk, very clean...





I have that desk without the KB tray and it is very nice. It's pretty deep and I can fit quite a lot of stuff on it. The glass makes it easy to clean and when my desk gets dusty I know it's time to clean the computer out too. The only problem that I have with it is that I am pretty tall ( 6 ft 2 inch ) and I had to build a monitor stand so my monitors are at eye level.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Gaming" headphones are not the best. Few ever pass 20-20k, etc.
> "Gaming" keyboards are not the best. Most are still rubberdome.
> Things like the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty is just a massive price hike, being the same thing as the X-Fi Titanium. It's also not the best card, even looking at only Creative cards.
> However, due to marketing, shiny boxes, and store salesmen pushing for them, the misinformed may very well think that they are the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> i can vouch for this, i got a creative x-fi titanium and thought it was awesome up until i realized just how crappy it really is. yeah it sounds decent in analog but its fiber optic or toslink connection was complete garbage. the drivers were trash and i couldnt get the dang thing to work using Dolby pro logic IIx. my pc would lock up and crash with any sound that was played and it would screw up my media player wicked bad. now im looking for a new soundcard and selling this one.
> 
> secondly i found a pair of creative fatality mkII gaming headphones on sale so i picked them up 3 weeks later they were dead as a door nail and the sound wasnt all that great my skullcandys sounded better. now im using a super comfy set of Hercules dj style headphones (dont remember the model number) there good for the price i paid.
> 
> my current keyboard is a logitech g110 i believe its rubber dome. its not the best but it works and it suits my needs and at the time was the only backlit keyboard in stock at frys for under 80
Click to expand...

I managed to get my Titanium for just $40 (at bestbuy of all places), so it was reasonable.

I really do not understand all the driver complaints though. It's not the best card, but I get the drivers and DTS pack installed, opened the creative console, and set it to DTS. Boom, it works. Not to mention they've had Win8 drivers since _June_ . Plus, Creative's Crystalizer effect in addition to my amp's "Music Enhancer" effect is seriously cool. (Crystalizer focuses treble and voice, while ME 2CH deepens bass and clarifies mid-range, the combination is awesome)


----------



## tonybyatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I have that desk without the KB tray and it is very nice. It's pretty deep and I can fit quite a lot of stuff on it. The glass makes it easy to clean and when my desk gets dusty I know it's time to clean the computer out too. The only problem that I have with it is that I am pretty tall ( 6 ft 2 inch ) and I had to build a monitor stand so my monitors are at eye level.


Yeah, I'm 6'3" myself, thanks for the info. Where did you buy the desk from?


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I managed to get my Titanium for just $40 (at bestbuy of all places), so it was reasonable.
> I really do not understand all the driver complaints though. It's not the best card, but I get the drivers and DTS pack installed, opened the creative console, and set it to DTS. Boom, it works. Not to mention they've had Win8 drivers since _June_ . Plus, Creative's Crystalizer effect in addition to my amp's "Music Enhancer" effect is seriously cool. (Crystalizer focuses treble and voice, while ME 2CH deepens bass and clarifies mid-range, the combination is awesome)


im not sure what the issue is but my card hates my receiver and the same issues lie with a few of my friends.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I managed to get my Titanium for just $40 (at bestbuy of all places), so it was reasonable.
> I really do not understand all the driver complaints though. It's not the best card, but I get the drivers and DTS pack installed, opened the creative console, and set it to DTS. Boom, it works. Not to mention they've had Win8 drivers since _June_ . Plus, Creative's Crystalizer effect in addition to my amp's "Music Enhancer" effect is seriously cool. (Crystalizer focuses treble and voice, while ME 2CH deepens bass and clarifies mid-range, the combination is awesome)
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure what the issue is but my card hates my receiver and the same issues lie with a few of my friends.
Click to expand...

Strange... How bright is the light coming from the optical? (Shine it on your HAND, don't look at it directly) I've heard problems of it being too dim and the receivers can't pick it up.

Here's mine, pardoning bad quality:


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Strange... How bright is the light coming from the optical? (Shine it on your HAND, don't look at it directly) I've heard problems of it being too dim and the receivers can't pick it up.
> Here's mine, pardoning bad quality:


hmmm ill take a look ill throw it back in the rig hear in a bit and test it ill post a pic


----------



## tuffy12345

Finally have a chance to upload pictures from my battlestation...yay.



















Yes, I am aware that my desktop needs to be cleaned.


----------



## frickfrock999

It's that time again.
See if you can spot the theme.









*Urban Oasis.*










*Cafe Del Mar.*










*Green Machine.*


----------



## AbdullahG

Can I live in one of the rooms? I'll pay rent.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*


what is that thing under the lamp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Finally have a chance to upload pictures from my battlestation...yay.
> 
> Yes, I am aware that my desktop needs to be cleaned.


I hate that left monitor, i have one sitting under my desk at the moment


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what is that thing under the lamp?


Looks like a speaker to me, unless you were referring to the P90.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks like a speaker to me, unless you were referring to the P90.


Yea its an AIWA speaker, don't know what kind though.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Looks like a speaker to me, unless you were referring to the P90.


yea it is a speaker, i dont know anything about the set borrowed from a friend til i get my surround sound, they sound pretty good though, gotta figure out how to mount the rear surround sounds, prob make like a tripod stand or something and only use surround while gaming


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It's that time again.
> See if you can spot the theme.


As always FrickFrock, nice rooms. Your voice acting payroll may be paying in spades.


----------



## Tator Tot

He sells all the meat on his bones to the Zombie Alliance. Makes fat bank doing it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I do believe my ram just bit the dust.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I do believe my ram just bit the dust.


thats not good


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*
> 
> thats not good


Lmao

I guess it didn't, but getting mem errors is no fun either. That's what I get for buying cheap ram, I suppose.


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Lmao
> I guess it didn't, but getting mem errors is no fun either. That's what I get for buying cheap ram, I suppose.


yayayayayay i made some one laugh...yea dont get cheap ram...then again that goes for most parts...


----------



## 32oz

Damn I need to dust...


----------



## AbdullahG

Is that prune juice on your desk?


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is that prune juice on your desk?


lol...

No, ice tea... Just too lazy to use a glass atm.


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Painting my walls this week. Should I do the yellow or all white? Grey maybe? Anyways moved the desk a bit and cleaned it.


I have that Exact Table , will get a pic up tomorrow :3


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> I have that Exact Table , will get a pic up tomorrow :3


Did you steal it from a school cafeteria?


----------



## EliteReplay

finally reached the last page lol


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Damn I need to dust...


I like the brick wall. Btw, you might want to remove your dank tank from the picture, some people on here are very uptight about that kinda stuff.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I need to know where you got that Lambda escape key!
> Edit: Found it on QWERKeys.


haha nice I have that KB aswell


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I like the brick wall. Btw, you might want to remove your dank tank from the picture, some people on here are very uptight about that kinda stuff.


dank tank???

Edited: You mean this?



lol, it's just an antenna that came with my TV turner card.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> lol...
> No, ice tea... Just too lazy to use a glass atm.


Ah, I see. It looked purple to me because of the low lighting.


----------



## Aaranu

Changed my room around a little bit, also added a 46 inch t.v


----------



## frickfrock999

Here's something interesting.

This is my chair (BLACK THUNDER) when I bought it 2 years ago.










This is my chair now.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Here's something interesting.
> This is my chair (BLACK THUNDER) when I bought it 2 years ago.
> *snip*
> This is my chair now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Wow, I see there's been some intensive farting going on


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It's that time again.
> See if you can spot the theme.


Brilliant. I especially love the Zeppelin in the first picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Changed my room around a little bit, also added a 46 inch t.v


Very nice!


----------



## bav182

Mine isn't as impressive, I have moved to a house with a little bunker room..


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Here's something interesting.
> This is my chair (BLACK THUNDER) when I bought it 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my chair now.


Didn't I tell you the sandpaper pants weren't a good idea?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Here's something interesting.
> 
> This is my chair (BLACK THUNDER) when I bought it 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my chair now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At least you don't need duct tape to hold the chair together again.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Here's my little office in my entertainment room.


----------



## Bdebrooke




----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> And finally, posters! Think I'm done (for a while, anyway)


Where did you get those poster boards


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Where did you get those poster boards


because hes awesome!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> because hes awesome!


Where, not why...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where, not why...


0_0


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 0_0


"Where did you get those poster boards"
"because hes awesome!" is not where he got them from.

Understand?









lol...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> "Where did you get those poster boards"
> "because hes awesome!" is not where he got them from.
> Understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...


Perhaps there is a store called "Because He's Awesome"...

If there isn't, there should be...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Perhaps there is a store called "Because He's Awesome"...
> If there isn't, there should be...


----------



## Kryton

Lucky me has an entire area (Actually it's a small utility building) for OC'ing.








This is an older pic, I've done a few more things since such as adding a barstool chair but this should give an idea of how things are for me and my OC'ing habit.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Still things I want to change with this room, idk what yet, I am not a big fan of my lamp


yummy can I eat?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yummy can I eat?


lol, the little cabinet above the mini fridge stores snacks and cups, so you can eat.

IDK what to do with this stupid wall... Its pretty large ~14ft of nothingness and I dont know what to put on it.

horrible picture quality alert

idk why it made everything (desk, chair, tv) look tiny, I guess horrible shooting angle. depth of field is not right


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Perhaps there is a store called "Because He's Awesome"...
> If there isn't, there should be...


Lol. Enjoyed coming back to this thread.

If you mean the posters, Walmart. If you mean the frames, they were on clearance at Walmart


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


nice wall.


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol, the little cabinet above the mini fridge stores snacks and cups, so you can eat.
> IDK what to do with this stupid wall... Its pretty large ~14ft of nothingness and I dont know what to put on it.
> horrible picture quality alert
> 
> idk why it made everything (desk, chair, tv) look tiny, I guess horrible shooting angle. depth of field is not right


Poster boards like in Snyderman34 pics...


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


What's in the terrarium? Can we see?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> What's in the terrarium? Can we see?


+1


----------



## Fishinfan

Make that +2.I think it's a snake.Snake! SNAKE!! SNAKE!!!!

Sorry,I couldn't resist.


----------



## Fremish

So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


...the subs










I must say I am quite jealous of them..
+1 for bass!


----------



## Fremish

They are for sure my children...Can't do subsonic bass however. My neighbours complain every time. Even on low volume D: It's really a downer.


----------



## ShineGraphics

That's unlucky








My neighbours don't mind loud music, they're usually the ones with it anyway aha

For New Years you should just blare it....enter the new year with a booooom


----------



## Fremish

Not a bad idea...So far I've been able to crank it up half way...But that's almost maxing the car amp...You can hear the bass clearly 2 blocks away though.


----------



## ShineGraphics

That's insane!








MOAR AMPS FOR NEW YEARS!


----------



## Jimbags

subsonic bass ??? sounds interesting? bass i cant hear but can feel? am i right?

of to google i go


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> What's in the terrarium? Can we see?


Its a leopard gecko


----------



## Fremish

That is correct sir. It's 1hz - 20hz .... at 1hz the noise that you hear is the bass bouncing off the walls not the initial hit of the sub.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> That is correct sir. It's 1hz - 20hz .... at 1hz the noise that you hear is the bass bouncing off the walls not the initial hit of the sub.


And it feels crazy awesome lol.

Makes your entire core feel like it's vibrating.


----------



## Fremish

In the rare occasion that I do have the ability to play Subsonic bass (When the neighbours pull out of the driveway) I tend to crank it up to get my excitement before they come home. But when this done happen, I have a hard time opening the door....The pressure pushing the door is too strong.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> In the rare occasion that I do have the ability to play Subsonic bass (When the neighbours pull out of the driveway) I tend to crank it up to get my excitement before they come home. But when this done happen, I have a hard time opening the door....The pressure pushing the door is too strong.


Wow D:

That's crazy. Did'nt know it could make that much pressure.


----------



## jeffblute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


My question is is that basic plywood? Gotta slap those in some MDF (helps the subs breath a bit more and has decent tones, also the cheapest) or some hardwood like Hickory, Hickory has some amazing tonal response









And get those in a 4th order bypass and rock the house


----------



## Ferling Design

Sold my Case, Mobo, Cpu, and 1 of 2 Gpu's,

Now just prepping for my Bitfenix prodigy build







(IN TRANSIT)


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Sold my Case, Mobo, Cpu, and 1 of 2 Gpu's,
> Now just prepping for my Bitfenix prodigy build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IN TRANSIT)


 I like those speakers... What model? I have the same amp and looking for some nice speakers...


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yup, one of the best ways to make a room super cosy


Snuggling. Snuggling also makes a room super cozy.

EDIT: At 20 pages behind I decided just to skip through to the last page. What did I miss?


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I like those speakers... What model? I have the same amp and looking for some nice speakers...


They are made by Auvio sold by radio shack, got em there considering that's where i work. For small 3 way bookshelf speakers, i think they are great.

Linky


----------



## Pidoma

thanks, will check em out


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> thanks, will check em out


Np, wish we could delete old accounts. My laptop was still logged in from months ago! But yea i love that amp!

If you got the cash, look into these Pioneers


----------



## GermanyChris

With the messy desk and the iPhone


----------



## Methos07

Here's my computer room. It's also my living room and my kitchen. Typical 20 year old furniture tastes naturally include many Ikea pieces.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


Baaaaaaaass what you powering those off? Looks like a Kenwood amp.

IVe got a sealed 12" in the car and i did have a transmission line 6" under the bed running off a plate amp but it had t ogo after complaints from next door


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


Amp looks kinda like the Kenwood I had. Always wanted to do that but my neighbors can already hear my 8".


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Np, wish we could delete old accounts. My laptop was still logged in from months ago! But yea i love that amp!
> If you got the cash, look into these Pioneers


 I have a $200 budget for some speakers. I love Pioneer so I will check those out too.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Snuggling. Snuggling also makes a room super cozy.
> EDIT: At 20 pages behind I decided just to skip through to the last page. What did I miss?


Not alot.....some awesome setups, sub-sonic bass..
You know, the usual


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> So.... Yeah.... The subs....Yeah....


very ghetto. very nice.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Terrible pics.....I moved all my stuff to the living room its too cold in the basement mancave during the winter.









And the Adorable creature I must keep from chewing on my stuff.


----------



## Fishinfan

And the Adorable creature I must keep from chewing on my stuff.
[/quote]

I miss my black lab









And he looked just like yours.


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I have a $200 budget for some speakers. I love Pioneer so I will check those out too.


Why not try some budget speakers from higher end manufacturers? I picked up some Mission M71i s for $112.50 in a goodwill store boxed, with all accessories and manual. They are incredible for that kind of size/price.

Mordaunt Short have some new speakers under $200, but also look for Kef and Wharfdale, some of their models can be very affordable.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Baaaaaaaass what you powering those off? Looks like a Kenwood amp.
> IVe got a sealed 12" in the car and i did have a transmission line 6" under the bed running off a plate amp but it had t ogo after complaints from next door


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Amp looks kinda like the Kenwood I had. Always wanted to do that but my neighbors can already hear my 8".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> very ghetto. very nice.


It's a Kenwood KAC-8103D 300w RMS. 1000 watt max


----------



## Bonn93

Here is mine... not much but I like it!


----------



## Bonn93

Inside the case


----------



## jellis142

Cafe Del Mar makes me miss my Toshiba Satellite







That thing was packed to the brim in it's day, would still be kicking now if everything didn't overheat just after the warranty expired. Also, that view makes me feel, for lack of a better word, hopeless.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Cafe Del Mar makes me miss my Toshiba Satellite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing was packed to the brim in it's day, would still be kicking now if everything didn't overheat just after the warranty expired. Also, that view makes me feel, for lack of a better word, hopeless.


My Satellite lasted several years after the warranty, but then the fan died and I couldn't run it for more than 10 minutes.







Got another one a few months after that one went toes up, and it did the same thing. Now I have an Asus. lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Terrible pics.....I moved all my stuff to the living room its too cold in the basement mancave during the winter.


why does it look like your videocards PCI-E cables are plugged into itself ?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> why does it look like your videocards PCI-E cables are plugged into itself ?


huh? those are the power cables


----------



## WALSRU

It looks like a loop from the first 6-pin to the 2nd 6-pin without leaving the card


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> huh? those are the power cables


they dont leave the card :S


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> they dont leave the card :S


the connectors are wired together, there is actually another string of them for a second card aswell...


----------



## intelman

I think its one cable with both connectors


----------



## vaporizer

That's the new style of cable management. Looks clean.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> And the Adorable creature I must keep from chewing on my stuff.


Why the cage?


----------



## Legonut

Gotta love posters!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Why the cage?


She is being crate trained.... look it up.

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/crate_training.html

that being said I hate putting her in a cage (and locking it, because unlocked they like the closed in space to sleep in etc. ) but its a necessary thing for awhile.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> She is being crate trained.... look it up.
> http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/crate_training.html
> that being said I hate putting her in a cage, but its a necessary thing for awhile.


 I have the same crate and doing the same thing with my puppy.

Here she is


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> She is being crate trained.... look it up.
> http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/crate_training.html
> that being said I hate putting her in a cage (and locking it, because unlocked they like the closed in space to sleep in etc. ) but its a necessary thing for awhile.


Oh, fair enough, I don't know many people who've done it.

So it's more of a training thing than anything else at the moment, and then afterwards just somewhere for her to go when she feels like it?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Oh, fair enough, I don't know many people who've done it.
> So it's more of a training thing than anything else at the moment, and then afterwards just somewhere for her to go when she feels like it?


right like the article says its not a punishment. Basically when she is in there right now she will make all kinds of noise when she has to go to the bathroom and we will take her outside. But when she isn't in the crate she just goes half the time. The point is they don't like to go where they sleep and eventually they learn to go outside only but part of the issue when they are young is they have small bladders. Trouble is knowing when she is screaming because she wants to come be with me and the wife, or cause she needs to go to the bathroom.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> 
> Gotta love posters!


Absolutely love the G5. Awesome work on the window








Links to any/more photos?


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Absolutely love the G5. Awesome work on the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to any/more photos?


Build Log :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1287848/portal-powermac-g5-mod


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I have the same crate and doing the same thing with my puppy.
> 
> Here she is
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127913/


WOW, she is so beatiful <3


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz*
> 
> WOW, she is so beatiful <3


yea she is cute, what kind of dog is that ?


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love posters!


Dat case...


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea she is cute, what kind of dog is that ?


She is a queensland heeler she is awesome.


----------



## Fremish

Come on PEOPLE keep posting! I want more photos!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> She is a queensland heeler she is awesome.


hrm, never heard of that breed but she is very cute and has cool coloring


----------



## OverClocker55

Here's my puppy. He sits on my lap while I game and on my bed when I sleep. His name is Ziggy


----------



## ironsurvivor

Wooooo off topic. Heres my dog. Her name is deedee


----------



## Ellis

Yep, I have a quilt with teddy bears on. Oh, and a labrador.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> Yep, I have a quilt with teddy bears on. Oh, and a labrador.


haha the big version of my puppy. I have turned this in to the computer room + dog thread


----------



## vaporizer

If your dogs spend half as much time in the room as you do, then IMO it is a part of the room


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha the big version of my puppy. I have turned this in to the computer room + dog thread


Yep, she won't stay small and adorably cute for all that long


----------



## WALSRU

I don't have any new computer room pics... but yeah here's my pet










I'd let her watch me play games but she tends to drop bombs when I leave her alone on the desk


----------



## iLLGT3

Oh god that is so cute.


----------



## OverClocker55

My brother has 2 baby albino hedgehogs


----------



## WALSRU

That's the way to do it. We rescued this one as an adult and she's not real fond of being social! Still, even an angry hedgehog is a decent lap pet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's the way to do it. We rescued this one as an adult and she's not real fond of being social! Still, even an angry hedgehog is a decent lap pet.


LOL I thought it was a porcupine at first. Look at those skinny little legs loll.


----------



## axipher

I miss my old hedgehog, I can't wait to get another one.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss my old hedgehog, I can't wait to get another one.


I miss Skippy


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss my old hedgehog, I can't wait to get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Skippy
Click to expand...

Me too 

My room mate saw Skippy the other day playing on the railing on the back deck. I told him to make sure Skippy's food bin is topped up. I went out and got 4 giant bags (the size of a large sack of potatoes) of peanuts.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss my old hedgehog, I can't wait to get another one.


GROUP HUG GUYS


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room mate saw Skippy the other day playing on the railing on the back deck. I told him to make sure Skippy's food bin is topped up. I went out and got 4 giant bags (the size of a large sack of potatoes) of peanuts.












BTW to all the hedgehog owners, hedgehog shooting out spines is a myth, right? I accidentally kicked two wild hedgehogs in the dark (pitch black) outside my house. In two seperate occasions of course.

What do they eat? So wanna be friend with them.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room mate saw Skippy the other day playing on the railing on the back deck. I told him to make sure Skippy's food bin is topped up. I went out and got 4 giant bags (the size of a large sack of potatoes) of peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW to all the hedgehog owners, hedgehog shooting out spines is a myth, right? I accidentally kicked two wild hedgehogs in the dark (pitch black) outside my house. In two seperate occasions of course.
> 
> What do they eat? So wanna be friend with them.
Click to expand...

No they don't shoot spines out, just like porcupines, the tips have very small barbs that can stick in to you and then they can release those quills so they get stuck in you.

As for food, I fed mine meal worms, dead crickets, pellets, etc.


----------



## PTCB

That's comforting. Will have some food around the next time I run into them. I sorta kicked them when I worn sandals every time. Glad noone was hurt including the poor headgehog.

I think one was eating my cat food.


----------



## imaweirdo159

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't have any new computer room pics... but yeah here's my pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd let her watch me play games but she tends to drop bombs when I leave her alone on the desk





This made my day.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't have any new computer room pics... but yeah here's my pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd let her watch me play games but she tends to drop bombs when I leave her alone on the desk


WT.F??! there's a weird looking rat on your floor!


----------



## Ferling

New build to complement my desk :]


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*


cute.










EDIT:
my new foot warmer


----------



## DarkHollow

I need to take some pictures of my setup but its too bad since I need to pack it up and move basically everything soon. I would need to clean up before posting anything anyways. Its a mess from troubleshooting the second rig I am working on.

Since we're talking about sound, my "big" stereo was all free except the amp. The amp was like $20 at a thrift store used, to replace my old free one that died but SO MUCH BASS so cant beat the price to performance. 2 12"s and 2 8"s and whatever the mids and tweeters are with the 8"s. Too bad I can (almost) never use it because of all the complaints.

May be getting a new desk but not sure, then may have room for triple screen eyefinity. I have 3 screens but not enough room to put all of them on the desk.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No they don't shoot spines out, just like porcupines, the tips have very small barbs that can stick in to you and then they can release those quills so they get stuck in you.
> 
> As for food, I fed mine meal worms, dead crickets, pellets, etc.


Might want to do some more reading:

http://www.sayhedgehog.com/faq.html


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room mate saw Skippy the other day playing on the railing on the back deck. I told him to make sure Skippy's food bin is topped up. I went out and got 4 giant bags (the size of a large sack of potatoes) of peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW to all the hedgehog owners, hedgehog shooting out spines is a myth, right? I accidentally kicked two wild hedgehogs in the dark (pitch black) outside my house. In two seperate occasions of course.
> 
> What do they eat? So wanna be friend with them.
Click to expand...

Sausage skins... sausage... anything, really.. We had a wild hedgehog that used to come to our backyard when we were grilling


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have a quilt with teddy bears on. Oh, and a labrador.


I never knew you had a log burning stove in your room.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I never knew you had a log burning stove in your room.


Well, a fireplace. Stoves are more efficient because a lot of the heat from a fireplace goes up the chimney









Anyway, I lit a fire for the first time in years this winter, last time I tried I couldn't find a fender to fit it and that made it really difficult to sustain a fire in there.

It's designed for coal really, but coal isn't as cheap now as it was 70 years ago, also it's almost impossible to find "proper" coal now, so I use a mix of wood as well. The logs we bought are a bit wet which is why I brought a whole bunch in to dry them out. I'll probably have a fire today, they should be dry now so it'll go up nice and easily


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, a fireplace. Stoves are more efficient because a lot of the heat from a fireplace goes up the chimney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I lit a fire for the first time in years this winter, last time I tried I couldn't find a fender to fit it and that made it really difficult to sustain a fire in there.
> It's designed for coal really, but coal isn't as cheap now as it was 70 years ago, also it's almost impossible to find "proper" coal now, so I use a mix of wood as well. The logs we bought are a bit wet which is why I brought a whole bunch in to dry them out. I'll probably have a fire today, they should be dry now so it'll go up nice and easily


I wish I had a stove/fireplace. The place I live now used to have one in the living room, but some weirdo took it out and replaced it with one of those ridiculous electric heaters that look like a fireplace. I tossed it in the basement. Those things are just dumb. lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I wish I had a stove/fireplace. The place I live now used to have one in the living room, but some weirdo took it out and replaced it with one of those ridiculous electric heaters that look like a fireplace. I tossed it in the basement. Those things are just dumb. lol












Yeah, I don't get them. Gas ones are a bit better because they do actually have flames, but electric ones are just crappy









Could you not get your fireplace up and running with a little bit of work? Actually thinking about it, mine had an electric thing in it when I moved in here, we threw that away and luckily the hearth was still there underneath. Found the grate and fender in the cellar.


----------



## volegradele

This is what happens when my daughter is playing with my RIG!


----------



## WALSRU

Your daughter. Yeah... suuuure.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Your daughter. Yeah... suuuure.











I was thinking the same.
Just kidding.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get them. Gas ones are a bit better because they do actually have flames, but electric ones are just crappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you not get your fireplace up and running with a little bit of work? Actually thinking about it, mine had an electric thing in it when I moved in here, we threw that away and luckily the hearth was still there underneath. Found the grate and fender in the cellar.


I live in a house that was converted to three apartments, they tore out the top of the chimney to make more room in the attic apartment. So sadly, I can't get it up and running without talking the owners into letting me rebuild the chimney, which is pretty unlikely. lol I'm thinking about asking if I can install a wood stove in the living room and just run the chimney through the wall and up a few feet outside. It would be FAR cheaper to heat this place using a wood stove than the current electric wall mounted units.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I never knew you had a log burning stove in your room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a fireplace. Stoves are more efficient because a lot of the heat from a fireplace goes up the chimney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I lit a fire for the first time in years this winter, last time I tried I couldn't find a fender to fit it and that made it really difficult to sustain a fire in there.
> 
> It's designed for coal really, but coal isn't as cheap now as it was 70 years ago, also it's almost impossible to find "proper" coal now, so I use a mix of wood as well. The logs we bought are a bit wet which is why I brought a whole bunch in to dry them out. I'll probably have a fire today, they should be dry now so it'll go up nice and easily
Click to expand...

We've got a few in our house. There is a proper fireplace in my current bedroom. But i'd rather have a TV mounted on the wall lol.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I live in a house that was converted to three apartments, they tore out the top of the chimney to make more room in the attic apartment. So sadly, I can't get it up and running without talking the owners into letting me rebuild the chimney, which is pretty unlikely. lol I'm thinking about asking if I can install a wood stove in the living room and just run the chimney through the wall and up a few feet outside. It would be FAR cheaper to heat this place using a wood stove than the current electric wall mounted units.


Shame







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> We've got a few in our house. There is a proper fireplace in my current bedroom. But i'd rather have a TV mounted on the wall lol.


Ah, I'd have been surprised if you didn't have some in your house


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> No they don't shoot spines out, just like porcupines, the tips have very small barbs that can stick in to you and then they can release those quills so they get stuck in you.
> 
> As for food, I fed mine meal worms, dead crickets, pellets, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to do some more reading:
> 
> http://www.sayhedgehog.com/faq.html
Click to expand...

Good read, I wish I had that when I had my hedgehog. I had no idea about cat food. I just stuck to feeding it the same stuff it would find in the wild since I let my hedgie run around in the backyard on nice days.

Food specific page here: http://www.sayhedgehog.com/nutrition.html


----------



## Ferling

What do you guys think?


Left of my desk is my Electric fireplace, it no longer operates due to rainwater leaking in


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I live in a house that was converted to three apartments, they tore out the top of the chimney to make more room in the attic apartment. So sadly, I can't get it up and running without talking the owners into letting me rebuild the chimney, which is pretty unlikely. lol I'm thinking about asking if I can install a wood stove in the living room and just run the chimney through the wall and up a few feet outside. It would be FAR cheaper to heat this place using a wood stove than the current electric wall mounted units.


Should look into a pellet stove. They are really nice and give off some beautiful heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> New build to complement my desk :]


Looks amazing, Ferling. That build looks pimpin' as does the setup


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Should look into a pellet stove. They are really nice and give off some beautiful heat.


If they ok it, I'll have to see what I can find for cheap. Lots of old farm houses...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Oh Comp Tia A+ book. Awesome go for that certification! I got mine and am working on my Net+ right now.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Oh Comp Tia A+ book. Awesome go for that certification! I got mine and am working on my Net+ right now.


I've never looked into these certifications post graduating computer/hardware engineering. Are they still useful for someone with a degree already? Most of the people I work with including myself highly recommend knowing PLS and FPGA so for all you youngsters that is the way to go.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Should look into a pellet stove. They are really nice and give off some beautiful heat.
> Looks amazing, Ferling. That build looks pimpin' as does the setup


Thanks m8







i love my new case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Oh Comp Tia A+ book. Awesome go for that certification! I got mine and am working on my Net+ right now.


Congratz! i have this and 3 other certs to go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I've never looked into these certifications post graduating computer/hardware engineering. Are they still useful for someone with a degree already? Most of the people I work with including myself highly recommend knowing PLS and FPGA so for all you youngsters that is the way to go.


Allot of the comp tia A+ can be useful for someone new to computers. Though its a great refresher! And looks good for employers considering you can get employed with just certs alone.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I've never looked into these certifications post graduating computer/hardware engineering. Are they still useful for someone with a degree already? Most of the people I work with including myself highly recommend knowing PLS and FPGA so for all you youngsters that is the way to go.


Well im 18 and since im still in high school these tests are available for free to me. Yes they are still useful if you have a degree. We took a tour one day at dell's headquarters and we were told that when they have new people apply and you've got two guys and they both have degrees if you have certifications then you will out weigh the other guy for getting hired. They also said you are worth your weight in gold if you have your linux cert as well. I had an internship over the summer at a firm and i was in IT and the network admin said the same thing about the linux cert. So i am going to pursue that certification as well. The A+ cert used to be more impressive then what it is today, but if you get more certifications along with it then it looks better.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Left of my desk is my Electric fireplace, it no longer operates due to rainwater leaking in


Just like a real fireplace!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Oh Comp Tia A+ book. Awesome go for that certification! I got mine and am working on my Net+ right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never looked into these certifications post graduating computer/hardware engineering. Are they still useful for someone with a degree already? Most of the people I work with including myself highly recommend knowing PLS and FPGA so for all you youngsters that is the way to go.
Click to expand...

To someone that knows what they are doing in a hiring position, Certs rank higher then a bachelors degree. Anyone can pass a class with unlimited retries, and even then just have to pass it once. Almost all certs, including A+ now, need to be renewed, so you have to stay in the game.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just like a real fireplace!
> To someone that knows what they are doing in a hiring position, Certs rank higher then a bachelors degree. Anyone can pass a class with unlimited retries, and even then just have to pass it once. Almost all certs, including A+ now, need to be renewed, so you have to stay in the game.


Thats a bit odd... I have always been told completely the opposite even while being in a reputable engineering school (IIT). If you are still in school, internships right now are the best thing that a junior can do for themselves to ensure employment post grad. Certifications are usually paid for by the employer once you start working if you want to pursue a specialty within the company. For me, I work for GE and PLS and FPGA are very big but most engineers get this knowledge through their undergrad and certifications are not needed to land a six figure job. You'd have to have some pretty crazy certifications nowadays to be making close to six figures where as a simple bachelors from a reputable engineering school has the higher potential to allow you to earn that in less than 5 years post grad.

Degree + certifications/licensing is the best you can do post grad.

Edit: Almost all universities nowadays, if you don't pass a class in 3 tries they won't let you take it anymore. Student debt is becoming way too much and if someone can't pull their weight the university has the right to deny them from raking up loans.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just like a real fireplace!
> To someone that knows what they are doing in a hiring position, Certs rank higher then a bachelors degree. Anyone can pass a class with unlimited retries, and even then just have to pass it once. Almost all certs, including A+ now, need to be renewed, so you have to stay in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bit odd... I have always been told completely the opposite even while being in a reputable engineering school (IIT). If you are still in school, internships right now are the best thing that a junior can do for themselves to ensure employment post grad. Certifications are usually paid for by the employer once you start working if you want to pursue a specialty within the company. For me, I work for GE and PLS and FPGA are very big but most engineers get this knowledge through their undergrad and certifications are not needed to land a six figure job. You'd have to have some pretty crazy certifications nowadays to be making close to six figures where as a simple bachelors from a reputable engineering school has the higher potential to allow you to earn that in less than 5 years post grad.
> 
> Degree + certifications/licensing is the best you can do post grad.
> 
> Edit: Almost all universities nowadays, if you don't pass a class in 3 tries they won't let you take it anymore. Student debt is becoming way too much and if someone can't pull their weight the university has the right to deny them from raking up loans.
Click to expand...

Well that's the difference, CIT ("how computers work") is such a fast moving topic (as seen on OCN) that college classes simply can't keep up. Takes time to teach the teachers and all that. Things you learn even Freshman and Sophomore year are already dated when you leave. A degree is _always_ helpful, but in computers, they don't mean as much as, say, a CCNA, Security+, or MCSE (this is actually several exams now if I remember correctly). All you need to get a good job in the tech world is a CCNA and MCSE really, which is basically proof you understand Windows and Networking. If you have those, you're almost guaranteed to have A+ already anyway which covers basic security, hardware, and basic software.

Certs are more of an alternative. You can take 1-2 week classes for that cert (non-school classes) for like $1-2000 depending (some things are really expensive) and take the cert test after.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well that's the difference, CIT ("how computers work") is such a fast moving topic (as seen on OCN) that college classes simply can't keep up. Takes time to teach the teachers and all that. Things you learn even Freshman and Sophomore year are already dated when you leave. A degree is _always_ helpful, but in computers, they don't mean as much as, say, a CCNA, Security+, or MCSE (this is actually several exams now if I remember correctly). All you need to get a good job in the tech world is a CCNA and MCSE really, which is basically proof you understand Windows and Networking. If you have those, you're almost guaranteed to have A+ already anyway which covers basic security, hardware, and basic software.
> Certs are more of an alternative. You can take 1-2 week classes for that cert (non-school classes) for like $1-2000 depending (some things are really expensive) and take the cert test after.


I understand that its just that certifications do not nearly teach you the analytic side of computers. A degree though does. Also when I was applying for a job 3 years ago, every job required a bachelors degree in related engineering/computer science. There was absolutely nothing regarding just certifications alone. This has not changed today and is still the same. So I would with 100% certainty tell you that if you are 18 years old and are looking to get into the field of computers, a degree in engineering is a must followed by certifications once you gain employment (the company you work for will pay those). Freshmen and Sophomore classes are review from highschool. Junior and Senior year are where you gain the most knowledge, especially Senior year design project. Going to school makes you think more critically about things that someone with just certifications. In my work, the people with certifications are the technicians. The people with the degrees are the engineers and doors are opened for them at all times


----------



## benben84

Where the eff are the pics?


----------



## fogran

This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....


----------



## AbdullahG

What the hell happened?!


----------



## Ellis

You know what they say, a messy computer room is the result of a messy mind.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....


my wife would divorce.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my wife would divorce.


THIS


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I WANT THIS (mostly to keep the wife out)


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't have any new computer room pics... but yeah here's my pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd let her watch me play games but she tends to drop bombs when I leave her alone on the desk


I didn't even know people kept hedgehogs as pets, that's too cool.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....


thats what my room looked like when i was doing my watercooling to my pc


----------



## ulnevrgtit

My updated setup:


----------



## jakethesnake438

A students life.
Sorry for the bad photo (iPhone)
EDIT: god dammit (my house isnt actually sideways, just my iphone)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> A students life.
> Sorry for the bad photo (iPhone)
> EDIT: god dammit (my house isnt actually sideways, just my iphone)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....


you made that on purpose

nice room for party crashers.

did you had any accident on that room?


----------



## fogran

Nah I just got done building three computers for some guys at work and then I just finished the rig in my sig so lots of extra parts and left over parts of old cases I stole parts from....


----------



## fogran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my wife would divorce.


my wife just knows to stay out....the room is on the far side of the house so she never goes over there anyways.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't have any new computer room pics... but yeah here's my pet


:333333


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> This is a real computer room....why would you clean it...keeps the wife out....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I couldn't work in a room with all that clutter, it would drive me nuts!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> My updated setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean looking set up.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^thanks man, i can deal with a little wire mismanagement but not clutter.

a few more shty iphone pics...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> I didn't even know people kept hedgehogs as pets, that's too cool.


It doesn't exactly yearn for companionship but yeah, it's a pretty cool pet


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^thanks man, i can deal with a little wire mismanagement but not clutter.
> a few more shty iphone pics...





What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## [email protected]

I would like to know too..


----------



## ulnevrgtit

LED Light Strip
JANSJÖ LED work lamp x2

Different angle so you can see the lamps. I really like both...the light strip changed the room (sorry, iphone camera absolutely sucks).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tiran

very nice work with the leds...


----------



## bryce

Trying to figure out what to do with the computers under the desk. They're not very powerful, I think the most powerful one only has a Athlon in it with a gig of ram. Should I try and move the case all the way to the other end of the left desk, put another monitor where it's at now and try and find something to use those computers for, but what, hmm.


----------



## thomasf94

Hey guys!

Here is mine:

i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen 3
EVGA GTX 680 2GB
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz
Samsung 128gb SSD
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200 RPM HDD
XFX PRO Edition Semi-Modular 80Plus Silver 750w PSU
NZXT Phantom 410-White Mid Tower

3X ASUS Glossy Black 23" (With Nvidia Surround Enabled)
Windows 8 Pro
Steelseries 9HD
Logitech G700
Corsair K60
Corsair Vengeance 1500 Circumaural Dolby 7.1


----------



## heisenbug

Nice setup. I really like it. Especially that desk.

One thing confuses me though; why do you spend so much time with cable management inside the case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasf94*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When the rest of your cables look like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasf94*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thomasf94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heisenbug*
> 
> Nice setup. I really like it. Especially that desk.
> One thing confuses me though; why do you spend so much time with cable management inside the case...
> When the rest of your cables look like this.


haha, so funny.

It's because I literally just got my 2 other monitors a couple days ago, so I will be fixing the cables later, there's so many so its gonna take a while. haha, I've had my desktop for about 6 months, and I took a lot of time on those cables, so when I'm all finished with my monitor cable management, I will let you know and post another pic.


----------



## Fremish

All these beautiful setups. I'm impressed forum! Very nice! Let's keep them coming having a nice archive so we can fallback on it and see how we use to think technology was done would be nice in a few years!


----------



## Ellis

Every time I come in here I think I should buy a new desk, sort out my cable management, upgrade my GPU, tidy my room, etc.

Most of the time none of the above ends up happening









Don't get me wrong, I don't live in a tip with a 6 year old GPU and a broken desk but some of these setups are so awesome


----------



## thomasf94

1 hour of cable management:
































































*Before:*










*After:*



































Looks a lot better, Thanks heisenbug, I'm glad you mentioned it!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Every time I come in here I think I should buy a new desk, sort out my cable management, upgrade my GPU, tidy my room, etc.
> Most of the time none of the above ends up happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't live in a tip with a 6 year old GPU and a broken desk but some of these setups are so awesome


I hear that. I'm just too broke to upgrade anything.







Even before the fire I was broke, now I'm REALLY broke. lol

I'm plotting a desk build with counter tops though, Got a TON of space for my desk in the new place, and the wife OK'd me to use about half of the living room. Got a bay window nook about 9 feet by 12 feet to work with, so I think I can fill that up with mostly desk/workbench. Also talked to a lady yesterday that says she's got like 12 laptops that she saved from an Air Force base in a closet somewhere that she will give me if I can get one of them working for her, so I may be able to sell those and fund the desk.







I've always wanted a Toughbook, hopefully one of them is one of those.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I hear that. I'm just too broke to upgrade anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even before the fire I was broke, now I'm REALLY broke. lol
> I'm plotting a desk build with counter tops though, Got a TON of space for my desk in the new place, and the wife OK'd me to use about half of the living room. Got a bay window nook about 9 feet by 12 feet to work with, so I think I can fill that up with mostly desk/workbench. Also talked to a lady yesterday that says she's got like 12 laptops that she saved from an Air Force base in a closet somewhere that she will give me if I can get one of them working for her, so I may be able to sell those and fund the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a Toughbook, hopefully one of them is one of those.


You had a house fire?









Sounds like you should be able to create a nice setup at your new place though


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> You had a house fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you should be able to create a nice setup at your new place though


Yeah, no one was home at the time, as we were about to move out. The only room that survived was my office, and everything made it but my monitor, which wasn't burned but melted somehow. The office didn't even get smoke or water damage, so I still have my sig rig, and someone was nice enough to donate a monitor almost the same as the one I had.

The new place is pretty nice. Problem is, we can't get worthwhile internet here. Small town South Dakota... The best we can get is 3mbps.


----------



## General121

I'm in north VA, a highly populated area, and I'm in a side small area near all the vastly occupied communities. I can get barely 3mbps here and that's max.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'm in north VA, a highly populated area, and I'm in a side small area near all the vastly occupied communities. I can get barely 3mbps here and that's max.


Last place we lived we had 40mbps. So 3mbps hurts. lol


----------



## heisenbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasf94*
> 
> 1 hour of cable management:
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better, Thanks heisenbug, I'm glad you mentioned it!


Looking good.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Last place we lived we had 40mbps. So 3mbps hurts. lol


Ah. I have average 300 KBs download. Used to get 180KBs. Before that, had 25kbps because the cabling was done wrong. Where I lived when I was 7 had better internet back then than what I have now. I'm most of my way through high school now.


----------



## xTweetyBird




----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Old school Sharp TV. Nice









Nothing much changed...just recently cleaned up.


----------



## AbdullahG

Things on top of computer case is one of the many pet peeves of mine...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Things on top of computer case is one of the many pet peeves of mine...


Especially if it's just a mess of wires..


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'm in north VA, a highly populated area, and I'm in a side small area near all the vastly occupied communities. *I can get barely 3mbps* here and that's max.


And I thought that my 10Mbps is bottm!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Yeah, no one was home at the time, as we were about to move out. The only room that survived was my office, and everything made it but my monitor, which wasn't burned but melted somehow. The office didn't even get smoke or water damage, so I still have my sig rig, and someone was nice enough to donate a monitor almost the same as the one I had.
> The new place is pretty nice. Problem is, we can't get worthwhile internet here. Small town South Dakota... The best we can get is 3mbps.


Damn, sorry to hear that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Things on top of computer case is one of the many pet peeves of mine...


Since my case isn't the advanced model, instead of a hard drive dock it just has a little empty bit at the top, so I use it for storing things like USB sticks. Behind that I have mesh, so I try not to put stuff on there in order for heat to escape more easily. I know what you mean about putting stuff on cases though.


----------



## OverClocker55

I run on wifi....so slow...can't wait to get home and have fiber optic internet again!!!!!!!


----------



## OkanG

My K90 looks a lot sexier without the wristwrest, never noticed









And I need a new TV







So hard to be broke


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> nice and clean


No, it's actually quite messy right now







I'd wish I had a decent camera, it looks so much nicer in person


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Old school Sharp TV. Nice


Yeah, it's for a camera.


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## kamikaze_

Mr. Monitors back with another series of pictures.


----------



## kamikaze_

the things my father had in his old tool box. this was away in storage for a little over ten years by the way.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Mr. Monitors back with another series of pictures.


----------



## WALSRU

That wrench has "Zombie Basher" written all over it









Nice audio, but you couldn't pay me to sit in that office chair lol


----------



## BunkA




----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Loving the CRT!!


----------



## staryoshi

So much Ikea







(I <3 my Galant







)


----------



## fido




----------



## Fremish

Spoiler: HIS POST!!! :3!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*






I love the Anansi! Great keyboard! For being a non-mechanical keyboard you can't go wrong.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the CRT!!
Click to expand...

Not just any CRT, an FW900


----------



## Hamy144

Quick pic of the left side of the room, you might get the rest if i can be bothered to take pics


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Quick pic of the left side of the room, you might get the rest if i can be bothered to take pics


Christ, you keep posting about fixing old servers and stuff so I had you figured for a Markeh almost. This picture makes it clear that's not true









Also, it's obvious from your system specs but I didn't bother looking at those.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Christ, you keep posting about fixing old servers and stuff so I had you figured for a Markeh almost. This picture makes it clear that's not true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's obvious from your system specs but I didn't bother looking at those.


I have had to put all the old stuff out in the utility room as mine is not the biggest room
you can always find bargains on older stuff on gumtree or at the dump


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That wrench has "Zombie Basher" written all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice audio, but you couldn't pay me to sit in that office chair lol












I have had that chair since 2005, the back on it broke the first year. I always lean on the desk anyway, I never cared to buy a new one.


----------



## Fremish

I have remodeled my room to fit my music listening needs.


----------



## intelman

New bench build on my new desk


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HIS POST!!! :3!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Anansi! Great keyboard! For being a non-mechanical keyboard you can't go wrong.
Click to expand...

it was the hardest decision i made in this pc to chose mechanical keyboard or anansi becuase i need the thumb keys i had to go with anansi


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> New bench build on my new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


Sweet build


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Quick pic of the left side of the room, you might get the rest if i can be bothered to take pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you keep posting about fixing old servers and stuff so I had you figured for a Markeh almost. This picture makes it clear that's not true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's obvious from your system specs but I didn't bother looking at those.
Click to expand...

Oi! I'm not bad now, lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh*
> 
> Oi! I'm not bad now, lol


Ah but the idea stuck, now anyone who hoards old tech reminds BOC members of you


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Sweet build


Thanks


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> New bench build on my new desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What desk is that?


----------



## intelman

Its the Ikea Vika Amon. Its actually 3 separate pieces (a corner and 2 straight parts). Was going to Ikea to buy the Galant and came out with this. Its huge, and I got it for less than $120.


----------



## konoii

I really need to clean up my cables


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> I really need to clean up my cables


The first step is admitting your cable problem


----------



## confed

Just moved into the my new apartment with the new wife. Got the room setup with the Z-Line L shaped corner desk and splurged on the Auria 27" 2560x1440 monitor. This thing is a beast. Pictures will come soon. Oh yea, got the 2 desks and corner piece for only $170. Retail on just one of the desks is $160. I love it when i get charged less than half price.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Skyline-Collection-Computer-Desk-Silver-Glass/product_357905?externalize=certona - desks

http://www.microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor - monitor


----------



## OverClocker55

That's a sick desk! ^^^


----------



## Neptune

jnj


----------



## Markeh

I would take a picture of my workshop but it's a tip at the moment. Basically one side has the tumble dryer on top of a table. But this causes damp (and I have to store some PCs underneath). So I'm getting a piece of worktop off Freecycle, putting the tumble dryer on the floor and putting the worktop on top of the tumble dryer then using the worktop for storage.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*


Love that idea, maximazing space in small rooms


----------



## Bonn93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonn93*
> 
> Here is mine... not much but I like it!


No love?


----------



## kamikaze_

It's there, we see it. It's rather generic, so people just tend to not comment/complement it.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> It's there, we see it. It's rather generic, so people just tend to not comment/complement it.


no need to be so mean,







i like it by the way simple and neat


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> no need to be so mean,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like it by the way simple and neat


Too blunt of a post, lmao. I should have included a smiley face of some sort to "down-tone" it a bit. Oh well...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Too blunt of a post, lmao. I should have included a smiley face of some sort to "down-tone" it a bit. Oh well...


lol tryna encourage people on ocn here, just saying >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Too blunt of a post, lmao. I should have included a smiley face of some sort to "down-tone" it a bit. Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> lol tryna encourage people on ocn here, just saying >>>>>>>>>>>>
Click to expand...

I have a comp room with a complete U of Ikea Galant, with 9 screens around it, 2 massive speakers, 2 desktops (Forge and Anvil), and a laptop, each running 3-screen 1080p eyefinity.

Even my setup goes without comment.

Blunt or not, it's true, you need a lot to get much attention in this thread, they've seen it all already.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a comp room with a complete U of Ikea Galant, with 9 screens around it, 2 massive speakers, 2 desktops (Forge and Anvil), and a laptop, each running 3-screen 1080p eyefinity.
> Even my setup goes without comment.
> Blunt or not, it's true, you need a lot to get much attention in this thread, they've seen it all already.


I'd be interested in seeing this setup, don't think I've seen it in my lurking of the thread


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Blunt or not, it's true, you need a lot to get much attention in this thread, they've seen it all already.


dis guy
ohai


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a comp room with a complete U of Ikea Galant, with 9 screens around it, 2 massive speakers, 2 desktops (Forge and Anvil), and a laptop, each running 3-screen 1080p eyefinity.
> Even my setup goes without comment.
> Blunt or not, it's true, you need a lot to get much attention in this thread, they've seen it all already.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing this setup, don't think I've seen it in my lurking of the thread
Click to expand...




Anvil:


Forge:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Blunt or not, it's true, you need a lot to get much attention in this thread, they've seen it all already.
> 
> 
> 
> dis guy
> ohai
Click to expand...

As seen in the CM HAF thread.









Much cleaner btw, nice job.


----------



## kamikaze_

ahh yes, horribly done because i was way too lazy.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anvil:
> 
> Forge:
> 
> 
> 
> As seen in the CM HAF thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much cleaner btw, nice job.


I remember seeing this a while back








Makes me just a little jealous...I need new monitors but funds = 0


----------



## KC_Flip

Decorated for Christmas


----------



## Crooksy

*In the dark!*










*Desk area*










*Designed some canvasses*


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the dark!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desk area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Designed some canvasses*


Senna and Hamilton!







How did you make those?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Senna and Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you make those?


Made then by grabbing some images from the internet and tracing them in Inkscape to remove some of the layers/colours to give them that sort of look and had them printed on a canvas!


----------



## EmoKid

I'm deeply sorry for the quality of the pics







It's night over here and didn't get any good angle/light on this. This will have to suffice









DSC04478.JPG 3008k .JPG file


DSC04479.JPG 2910k .JPG file


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmoKid*
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for the quality of the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's night over here and didn't get any good angle/light on this. This will have to suffice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04478.JPG 3008k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSC04479.JPG 2910k .JPG file


Could you post them as images on the forum rather than files please? I only say this because a lot of people won't bother looking otherwise!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Could you post them as images on the forum rather than files please? I only say this because a lot of people won't bother looking otherwise!


This.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Playing around in my office with the D5100 and low light settings...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Playing around in my office with the D5100 and low light settings...


Can I have that?


----------



## lolmont

Don't worry I don't use that wall heater. Also ignore the whiskey


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Playing around in my office with the D5100 and low light settings...


well. there goes another pair of pants.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anvil:
> 
> Forge:
> 
> 
> 
> As seen in the CM HAF thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much cleaner btw, nice job.


Aye, love the speaker setup







also dual 3x monitors is nice to play with. Have to say the names for the rigs peaked my interest though, I make knives with my friends occasionally so you could see the relationship there lol.


----------



## Bonn93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> well. there goes another pair of pants.


*Drools*

Lol how did it quote that, was supposed to be the above picture... looks totalyl ghey!


----------



## Bonn93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Playing around in my office with the D5100 and low light settings...


Finally quoted properly...

*Drools*


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonn93*
> 
> *Drools*
> Lol how did it quote that, was supposed to be the above picture... looks totalyl ghey!


don't worry. i won't tell anyone. haha


----------



## axipher

New Scythe Kama-Panel 3:


----------



## Caples

Already posted mine but I'm interested in seeing some more Adalights in here.

Here's mine with zero minimum brightness. It's just a camera phone.


----------



## EmoKid

Hehe, sorry for the attachments, I was in a hurry to get to sleep.


----------



## gtsteviiee

*d.. droo.. drool.. droolss*

Edit: Looks like I posted my comment in the wrong thread...


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


What monitor stand is that?


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmoKid*
> 
> Hehe, sorry for the attachments, I was in a hurry to get to sleep.


I like that desk. Is that from IKEA?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> What monitor stand is that?


http://www.frys.com/product/6703635?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## suntori3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Playing around in my office with the D5100 and low light settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I


1 word: Sick !


----------



## EmoKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> I like that desk. Is that from IKEA?


It is







I found this one a few years ago along with some others stuff, great desk! It's solid and just about large enough.


----------



## jeffblute

Well my desk is now a battle station as my girlfriend calls it, need to wait until spring before I can stain the rest to match my monitor stand.









The thing I dont know what to do with is I have another piece of wood like on the wall by the window that is 80 inch long, and 16 inch wide from ripping down the door. I can't see throwing it away, but I dont know what else to do with it right now


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Well my desk is now a battle station as my girlfriend calls it, need to wait until spring before I can stain the rest to match my monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I dont know what to do with is I have another piece of wood like on the wall by the window that is 80 inch long, and 16 inch wide from ripping down the door. I can't see throwing it away, but I dont know what else to do with it right now


Make a long shelf on the wall with some L brackets. Or cut it into smaller pieces and make several smaller shelves.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeffblute*
> 
> Well my desk is now a battle station as my girlfriend calls it, need to wait until spring before I can stain the rest to match my monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I dont know what to do with is I have another piece of wood like on the wall by the window that is 80 inch long, and 16 inch wide from ripping down the door. I can't see throwing it away, but I dont know what else to do with it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a long shelf on the wall with some L brackets. Or cut it into smaller pieces and make several smaller shelves.
Click to expand...

Or make a secondary shelf on your desk like I did, link in my sig.


----------



## kamikaze_

blurry

no one should give logitech this many chances, but avago 9500 sensor clearly is the most superior of all.

flash

no flash


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> *snip*


Someone else who understands real man's speakers!









So I got a K90 to replace my K60 because Black Friday sales. Anvil needed a mech anyway. Also re-organized some stuff.



No one does back lighting like Corsair does, wow. Some people don't like the way the K60/90 are made with the bare keys an all that, but it does lead to a very cool lighting scenario.



(So much better in person)


----------



## kamikaze_

Nothing beats them, bro. I tried smaller bookshelf speakers but these old 1980's 12" JVC speakers can't be beaten. The 12" woofers have good bass and the tweeter's treble sounds perfect and clear.

EDIT:
box i made about 5 years ago with my uncle and my dads old tool box.

the best headphones in the world and the speaker without the grill.

look at all of that junk.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> Nothing beats them, bro. I tried smaller bookshelf speakers but these old 1980's 12" JVC speakers can't be beaten. The 12" woofers have good bass and the tweeter's treble sounds perfect and clear.


12" woofer I can understand


----------



## Kittencake

and updated pic of my pc ..... all I need is another monitor and the back-lit keyboard i want and the inverter to my cathodes and my pc is complete, i"ll update the pic with a higher quality one with my slr once I clean up the mess around my pc lol


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> and updated pic of my pc ..... all I need is another monitor and the back-lit keyboard i want and the inverter to my cathodes and my pc is complete, i"ll update the pic with a higher quality one with my slr once I clean up the mess around my pc lol


So, fans of penguins huh? lol That chair is awesome btw, I own it


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## Kittencake

oh thats not all my penguins I have more in the storage unit in a garbage bag filled ready to be washed and put out


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey guys!







Got a new chair! It was 75% off for only $50







Also changed my bed direction and moved the desks


----------



## kamikaze_

omg a chair


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> omg a chair


omg a comment just to show everyone how cool you are







congratz


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> omg a comment just to show everyone how cool you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz


lul ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) umadbro? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
OLOL ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


TOLO


----------



## Remix65

$50 for a high back leather chair is kind of a big deal.

so i agree with kamikazi


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $50 for a high back leather chair is kind of a big deal.
> so i agree with kamikazi


----------



## Qu1ckset

I agree a chair is a big deal, i got $1500 lappy, $400 monitor , $3000 pc, and i have the crappiest computer chair that needs replacing *BADLY* but its prolly going to stay that way LOL


----------



## fido

hey guys am looking for good place to get my own custom made chair or change the specs at least like length of the part u set on or height of some parts etc..


----------



## ironsurvivor

Woohoo for man speakers!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Woohoo for man speakers!


Woohoo!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo for man speakers!


Nice speakers! far better than mine. lol


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new chair! It was 75% off for only $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also changed my bed direction and moved the desks


Everytime I see your Desk It reminds of mine :C


----------



## rrims

Do crappy panorama pictures count?

My newly built TV stand.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Do crappy panorama pictures count?
> My newly built TV stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What desk and TV stand are those?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What desk and TV stand are those?


I made them myself, along with help from my father. I'm still building the picture album on imgur for the TV stand. But the desk is here:



http://imgur.com/zMeZn


EDIT:

And here's the finished TV stand picture album.



http://imgur.com/TlV7u


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I made them myself, along with help from my father. I'm still building the picture album on imgur for the TV stand. But the desk is here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zMeZn
> 
> EDIT:
> And here's the finished TV stand picture album.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TlV7u


Nice! Too bad I'm no carpenter.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo for man speakers!


men speakers


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Nice! Too bad I'm no carpenter.


Neither am I. The desk was the first serious wood project I've ever done.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Nice! Too bad I'm no carpenter.


Too bad I don't have tools.


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Where did you get the loft bed-deck from? I've been looking but this one is perfect!


----------



## Kittencake

Finally some high quality Images of my desk







no more crappy I pad images of it


----------



## OverClocker55

^ Looking Good


----------



## Kittencake

now I have to do is stop procrastinating and clean up my wires lol


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Finally some high quality Images of my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more crappy I pad images of it


Oh an Armor case, haven't seen one of those in a long time.


----------



## tonybyatt

Moved some things around. Waiting for a new desk to arrive...


$49.99, Staples Black Friday, couldn't pass it up...


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some high quality Images of my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more crappy I pad images of it


One of my exes had the same thing for penguins. Her room was nothing but plushies.


----------



## Kittencake

oh I have more they're in storage in a garbage bag


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> men speakers


If we are having a speaker war I'll partake


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> men speakers
> 
> 
> 
> If we are having a speaker war I'll partake
Click to expand...

Na, just appreciating people with good enough speakers to do some damage. Good ol' tower speakers, and things that can be heard next door and farther. Man's speakers.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, just appreciating people with good enough speakers to do some damage. Good ol' tower speakers, and things that can be heard next door and farther. Man's speakers.


Oh







Tower speakers I dont have anymore. I use too .-. But they decided to die.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Na, just appreciating people with good enough speakers to do some damage. Good ol' tower speakers, and things that can be heard next door and farther. Man's speakers.


This


----------



## Kittencake

are you boys done comparing your epeens ?


----------



## kelvintheiah

i see a troll. love et.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some high quality Images of my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more crappy I pad images of it


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> oh I have more they're in storage in a garbage bag


What if I told you I'm actually a penguin.

Here is a picture of me:


Spoiler: My Picture


----------



## kelvintheiah

fk. im calling the police. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> What if I told you I'm actually a penguin.
> Here is a picture of me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Picture


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> are you boys done comparing your epeens ?


You won't find much of anything else in this thread









Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> You won't find much of anything else in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation


Basically....


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> are you boys done comparing your epeens ?


No, are you done looking?


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, just appreciating people with good enough speakers to do some damage. Good ol' tower speakers, and things that can be heard next door and farther. Man's speakers.


Man speakers require man amps though










Genesis ST100 2X100W @4Ohm Mid
Genesis ST60 2X60W @4Ohm Tweet
Genesis SM100 2X90 or 1X240 bridged @ 4Ohm Basssssss


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No, are you done looking?


dunno they're a bit small.....


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Lol. Enjoyed coming back to this thread.
> If you mean the posters, Walmart. If you mean the frames, they were on clearance at Walmart


Thanks, I have a couple of the posters -- What size frames were they that you used? I took a look and don't remember the size of the posters/frames -- Don't have a ruler/tape measure in my new place either


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Thanks, I have a couple of the posters -- What size frames were they that you used? I took a look and don't remember the size of the posters/frames -- Don't have a ruler/tape measure in my new place either


Judging by the white borders around the posters inside the frames they look to be 24"x36" and the frames look to be 27"x40".


----------



## ironsurvivor

Woohoo for man amps!


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> If we are having a speaker war I'll partake


That right there is almost like sitting in a car with some woofers in the trunk or in the backseat.







I would put my Pioneer 10" VCCS in the closet, but I'm afraid my possessions from the top of the closet will eventually rattle down. I would just have it in the opposite corner of the room from where the setup is, normally the bass will be deeper of a sound when that placement is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Woohoo for man amps!


I got myself a cheap PD3000A amp with a Dayton SPA250. How many watts RMS is that equipment?
EDIT: just found out - 160 watts RMS per channel into 8 ohm, on sansui g9000db stereo.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> dunno they're a bit small.....


We prefer cute


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I just got a new job doing night audit at a hotel, so I'll post a pic tomorrow or the next day of the office I use at work... Brace yourselves... This place is a mess, and I'm not allowed to clean it.


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I just got a new job doing night audit at a hotel, so I'll post a pic tomorrow or the next day of the office I use at work... Brace yourselves... This place is a mess, and I'm not allowed to clean it.


WHAT!? They said no to free cleaning??????


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I just got a new job doing night audit at a hotel, so I'll post a pic tomorrow or the next day of the office I use at work... Brace yourselves... This place is a mess, and I'm not allowed to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!? They said no to free cleaning??????
Click to expand...

Would you trust a 5 year old to clean up your computer stuff?

Same concept, lack of trust, or trust in their knowledge of how things are sorted. $5 says after a few months they let em clean.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> WHAT!? They said no to free cleaning??????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Would you trust a 5 year old to clean up your computer stuff?
> Same concept, lack of trust, or trust in their knowledge of how things are sorted. $5 says after a few months they let em clean.


The boss man has a system... A horrible, horrible system... Of being disorganized but still able to find what he needs. No one else can find anything, but he can. And it's not dirty, it's quite clean, save for the dust... It's just covered in papers, and folders, and binders, and pens.... I normally don't have an issue with messy places, I'm not the neatest guy in the first place, but this is ridiculous. lmao


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Took a quick shot with my laptop...



Like I said...


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Took a quick shot with my laptop...
> 
> Like I said...


How do you even fit in there.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> How do you even fit in there.


Carefully? lol


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> dunno they're a bit small.....


nice one bahaha ... but your still looking


----------



## fogran

Real man amps there boys....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> 
> Real man amps there boys....


And a real mans room, you need to clean dude.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Woohoo for man amps!


vintage sansui receiver..

http://static.tumblr.com/fnuhm29/8Wellig0d/applause.gif


----------



## Remix65

i'll stay humble with my Klipsch 2.1. i dont want to bring the big boy plx qsc into this...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Dad got that sansui from a friend overseas a loooooooong time ago. Its been passed on to me


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Woohoo for man amps!


Is that an 8-track player?


----------



## ironsurvivor

Yes it is actually haha.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Yes it is actually haha.


Nice. I still have couple of 8-tracks laying around. Best of blonde and REO Speedwagon. I wonder if they still work after all these years.


----------



## Cyph3r

Did someone say man speakers?


----------



## Senator

EDIT: Added a few more


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Did someone say man speakers?


I approve of the flight sim stuff too, I hear the Hotas Warthog is one of the best sticks you can buy


----------



## volegradele

Did somebody mention speakers, not men speakers but they sound damn good!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Did somebody mention speakers, not men speakers but they sound damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Just wonder if you were to turn that on full and put you face up to it would u skin blow off?


----------



## ironsurvivor

Those are beautiful


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm staying with my old SP2200 until they die. Then I'll get some beast speakers.


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonder if you were to turn that on full and put you face up to it would u skin blow off?


Probably, but it takes a lot of quality power, and it does this man's amp!


----------



## phillyd




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Such a cool setup.
But...stock cooler...


----------



## kamikaze_

Of course it won't be stock cooler for long, because I see a reservoir.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

someone said man amps? peavy 6505+ and custom cabinet count?



heres when i first brought her home back at my old apt


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Such a cool setup.
> But...stock cooler...


yeah yeah yeah. I had a cooler master V6 on it, but I don't even have GPU's on there yet. so my overclock is pointless, and my friend needs it badly, so I gave it to him. I'll be water cooling soon enough though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah yeah yeah. I had a cooler master V6 on it, but I don't even have GPU's on there yet. so my overclock is pointless, and my friend needs it badly, so I gave it to him. I'll be water cooling soon enough though.


Ah nice what gpu you going to get?


----------



## Ferling

Moved back into my parents </3
now all i have is OC.NET









Scotch numbs the pain and i hate that green carpet!
Also just ordered this tv mount for my 42" vizio going above the desk.
For sound i started using my old SONY SAVA-15 active towers. (ANYONE HAVE THESE?)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah yeah yeah. I had a cooler master V6 on it, but I don't even have GPU's on there yet. so my overclock is pointless, and my friend needs it badly, so I gave it to him. I'll be water cooling soon enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah nice what gpu you going to get?
Click to expand...

A pair of GTX 670 FTW, probably the 2GB


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> A pair of GTX 670 FTW, probably the 2GB


Nice I just sent out my 580. Will be getting my 680 in well 1-3 days for shipping, 1-5 days for processing,1-5 days for shipping my 680. Then I'll receive it! Thanks EVGA


----------



## Sakkebaa

Sorry if the pic is too large. My awesome ol' HP Compaq nw8000 Mobile Workstations. They used to cost 4,400$ each back then. Too bad one's HDD is busted, but one still works. And the USB ports don't get enough power to power my mobile network thingy, as the laptops don't have WIFI antennas. I hate my chair.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Moved back into my parents </3
> now all i have is OC.NET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch numbs the pain and i hate that green carpet!
> Also just ordered this tv mount for my 42" vizio going above the desk.
> For sound i started using my old SONY SAVA-15 active towers. (ANYONE HAVE THESE?)


That is an epic deskpad? Where's it from?


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> 
> Real man amps there boys....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> someone said man amps? peavy 6505+ and custom cabinet count?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


+


----------



## rrims

Is this what the kids are doing now-a-days?


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Is this what the kids are doing now-a-days?


Where is the computer in this picture?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Where is the computer in this picture?


----------



## rrims

My computer is in a weird spot right now, as Germany Chris pointed out. I'm waiting on a new optical cable to get here from Monoprice so it can go back in its regular spot.

But this is my office is usually setup.



PS: Ignore the center speaker in the panoramic, that was before I got the new CS2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Where is the computer in this picture?


To the left, can't you see the monitor?


----------



## Izvire

I can now, after being pointed out by three different people.

Still not my point, but whatever.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## benben84

Maybe someone should start an "Official Speakers Picture Thread"...paste a link if you do!


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Maybe someone should start an "Official Speakers Picture Thread"...paste a link if you do!


Just do a quick look..
OCN Speaker Club
"What audio equipment did you buy/get today?" (Tons of pics)


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> I can now, after being pointed out by three different people.
> Still not my point, but whatever.


This computer ROOM pics, it's still in the same room...


----------



## speedysteve007

Well, Here is my "Command Center" (according to my family) And yes.. I'm normally this clean













And my loyal Companion


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well, Here is my "Command Center" (according to my family) And yes.. I'm normally this clean


Well at least command center is more manly than mine being called a hotel room.


----------



## speedysteve007

True, very true o.o


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm in a tiny room that I can't even stand in it unless its right in the middle because its kinda an attic LOL


----------



## speedysteve007

Oh man that is tiny!


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm in a tiny room that I can't even stand in it unless its right in the middle because its kinda an attic LOL


Join the club of attic livers








Ive been relegated up here as well, Its terribly small but i make do


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> This computer ROOM pics, it's still in the same room...


Trust me, I know.

My point was, they were comparing speakers on a computer system, ie. on a desk.

Then one guy comes in, posting a picture of his home theather, making the whole comparison obsolete.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well, Here is my "Command Center" (according to my family) And yes.. I'm normally this clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my loyal Companion


OMG you have the desk that I would kill to have. So Jelly







Very nice setup.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Trust me, I know.
> My point was, they were comparing speakers on a computer system, ie. on a desk.
> Then one guy comes in, posting a picture of his home theather, making the whole comparison obsolete.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> OMG you have the desk that I would kill to have. So Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup.


I have that desk, where are you located? You can come get it as I plan on building my own soon. haha


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

I'm in PA


----------



## shilka

My living room/computer room


----------



## tonybyatt

Got the new desk and here's the workspace:


----------



## HPE1000

Looks great, just like mine only wood top, and metal feet.


----------



## tonybyatt

Yeah, got a good deal on it from Staples...$60 shipped...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Yeah, got a good deal on it from Staples...$60 shipped...


wow, I paid considerably more for my desk, somewhere around 300$ You got a good deal, it looks awesome.


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Yeah, got a good deal on it from Staples...$60 shipped...


Yeah for the price that Z-line desk is hard to beat. I bought the glass one a couple years ago when it was on sale. For what I paid ($50) it was a steal, and a big upgrade over the little Wal-Mart desk I had been using.

Then I upgraded to a couple galants...


----------



## kamikaze_

for my friend so we can LAN quake 3 arena to noob it up like old times, but no my friend i become overpower 



 (a bunch of old edit clips i made from 2008 & 2009 in one video)




 what i'm doing today to the quake 3 community ololumadbro



op setup


I did an overnight cleaning out of my closet, so much less of a mess than what it was before when everything was just jammed in.


dust collectors until sold.


----------



## tonybyatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> wow, I paid considerably more for my desk, somewhere around 300$ You got a good deal, it looks awesome.


That is a NICE desk, definitely better quality than mine, plus the glass...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator*
> 
> Yeah for the price that Z-line desk is hard to beat. I bought the glass one a couple years ago when it was on sale. For what I paid ($50) it was a steal, and a big upgrade over the little Wal-Mart desk I had been using.
> Then I upgraded to a couple galants...


It's actually made by Ergocraft...


----------



## HPE1000

Although it's a pane in the glass to keep clean









so much pun


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> wow, I paid considerably more for my desk, somewhere around 300$ You got a good deal, it looks awesome.


I've had that desk for around 2 years. It gets..squeaky. Lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I've had that desk for around 2 years. It gets..squeaky. Lol


I have had it for over a year with no problems so far, ever couple of months I get the screwdriver out and tighten everything back up because it got wobbly and squeaky after awhile.

and as I said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Although it's a pane in the glass to keep clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much pun


----------



## HPE1000

It matched the rest of my room so well I couldn't pass it up, even with the understanding that it would not be that easy to maintain.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It matched the rest of my room so well I couldn't pass it up, even with the understanding that it would not be that easy to maintain.


Yeah it's my mom's desk so idc too much lol


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> That is a NICE desk, definitely better quality than mine, plus the glass...
> It's actually made by Ergocraft...


My mistake! Looks similar (at the least the top looks identical!), but makes sense that there is more than manufacturer of a solid desk design.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> This computer ROOM pics, it's still in the same room...
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I know.
> 
> My point was, they were comparing speakers on a computer system, ie. on a desk.
> 
> Then one guy comes in, posting a picture of his home theather, making the whole comparison obsolete.
Click to expand...

....... no?

We're talking Receivers, Amps, and Speakers that use actual speaker wire, not RCA or 3.5mm. These setups may happen to have a comp attached, but they are home theater setups. I have a PS3 attached to mine for movies, and the front AUX port is good for a music player. I could plug TV into it, and so much more.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I'm in PA


me 2!


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> OMG you have the desk that I would kill to have. So Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup.


Haha thanks, But i can't stand it! It's falling part( Due to being 6 years old) Gonna build one in a few months


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Haha thanks, But i can't stand it! It's falling part( Due to being 6 years old) Gonna build one in a few months


i wanna play with some tools come a few months.


----------



## R4V3N

Hmmm... A lot of people on here seem to be putting their audio amplifiers on their side to save space... These amplifiers have directional passive heatsinks that are designed under the assumption that "hot air rises". Having them on their sides can seriously affect heatsink efficiency.

Just a thought


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Hmmm... A lot of people on here seem to be putting their audio amplifiers on their side to save space... These amplifiers have directional passive heatsinks that are designed under the assumption that "hot air rises". Having them on their sides can seriously affect heatsink efficiency.
> 
> Just a thought


Hey! mine's on it's legs like normal... I just put a PS3 on it to get the same effect.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4V3N*
> 
> Hmmm... A lot of people on here seem to be putting their audio amplifiers on their side to save space... These amplifiers have directional passive heatsinks that are designed under the assumption that "hot air rises". Having them on their sides can seriously affect heatsink efficiency.
> Just a thought


I was thinking the same thing a while back, but I forgot to say something. lol


----------



## Badwrench

Took the saw to the 48" Vika (now its 45 1/2") so that it fits nice and snug. Cleaned up my setup a bit.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Took the saw to the 48" Vika (now its 45 1/2") so that it fits nice and snug. Cleaned up my setup a bit.


Excellent work! Looks totally custom. kudos.


----------



## elzhi




----------



## Dukman

Here's an increasingly rare situation. The desktop is actually clean.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukman*
> 
> Here's an increasingly rare situation. The desktop is actually clean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like how the 800D is peeking out from under the desk. Like a lion in it's den


----------



## WALSRU

I love how the 30" dell dwarfs the catleap.

Some great stuff on this page!


----------



## Remix65

that's not a catleap... looks like a 24" monitor..

and thats a dell too.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I love how the 30" dell dwarfs the catleap.
> Some great stuff on this page!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> that's not a catleap... looks like a 24" monitor..
> and thats a dell too.


lol ...Fail sauce


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


I like it but I would love it more if I couldn't see the lighting on the back of the monitor as easily as you can at the moment.


----------



## Jeci

My post is going to be very picture heavy, sorry in advance:

I got a new camera so i got a little carried away with picture taking...


----------



## Rebelord

Jeci: when you add photos. You can have it only show a Small thumbview preview. Instead of full size.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My post is going to be very picture heavy, sorry in advance:
> I got a new camera so i got a little carried away with picture taking...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This makes me want a bigger desk. I want to fit my laptop and monitor on one desk


----------



## Azefore

My bandwidth and scrollability!!!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Jeci: when you add photos. You can have it only show a Small thumbview preview. Instead of full size.


Yeah those pictures are so big theyre crashing my phone browser


----------



## OverClocker55

Those pictures just crashed my phone.


----------



## ShineGraphics

I didn't have much problem with the photos, but they are huge....
Maybe downsize the photo's a little before putting them on here next time


----------



## Jeci

Sorry about that guys, I didn't realise it would be such an issue - I've edited and into a single large picture hopefully that'll be easier on the phones etc!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Sorry about that guys, I didn't realise it would be such an issue - I've edited and into a single large picture hopefully that'll be easier on the phones etc!


Nice setup by the way, I really envy you


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> My post is going to be very picture heavy, sorry in advance:
> I got a new camera so i got a little carried away with picture taking...


What kinda camera??? those shots look amazing!


----------



## mrpurplehawk

New desk with bad phone pics.


----------



## di inferi




----------



## HPE1000

Mrpurplehawk

I only wish the old xbox 360's looked anywhere as awesome as the new ones do, Mine is just hidden away behind my monitor because its so ugly. Are those logitech z313's?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*


Unimpressed dog is unimpressed.
Just kidding, very nice hahaha.


----------



## kamikaze_

He knew the dog would draw in attention.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mrpurplehawk
> I only wish the old xbox 360's looked anywhere as awesome as the new ones do, Mine is just hidden away behind my monitor because its so ugly. Are those logitech z313's?


Yea I only bought another one for Halo 4, and yea they're z313's. Paid $20 on sale from Fry's awhile back.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mrpurplehawk
> I only wish the old xbox 360's looked anywhere as awesome as the new ones do, Mine is just hidden away behind my monitor because its so ugly. Are those logitech z313's?


Yea I only bought another one for Halo 4, and yea they're z313's. Paid $20 on sale from Fry's awhile back.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> New desk with bad phone pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat chair.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Dat chair.


Yeah, my back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I use a pillow, but took it out for the picture lol, couldn't use it without.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Judging by the white borders around the posters inside the frames they look to be 24"x36" and the frames look to be 27"x40".


Just caught this. I think that's right, but I'll double check tomorrow


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What kinda camera??? those shots look amazing!


It's only a Nikon D3100 with the starter lens (18-55MM f/3.5-5.6G VR) - If you're looking for a camera Nikon (at least in the UK) are doing cash back at the moment and the cameras are super cheap as they've just released the newer model D3200.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> It's only a Nikon D3100 with the starter lens (18-55MM f/3.5-5.6G VR) - If you're looking for a camera Nikon (at least in the UK) are doing cash back at the moment and the cameras are super cheap as they've just released the newer model D3200.


I have the same camera, but I got it two years ago, so it was not on sale









So, long story short, my armrests were cracking so bad and I covered them with electrical tape which worked perfectly, until I had to keep taking them off and replacing the tape and I kept getting the tapes glue on the side of my arms when I used the arm rests. So I got these armrest covers, I think they call them socks, I can't be sure though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have the same camera, but I got it two years ago, so it was not on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, long story short, my armrests were cracking so bad and I covered them with electrical tape which worked perfectly, until I had to keep taking them off and replacing the tape and I kept getting the tapes glue on the side of my arms when I used the arm rests. So I got these armrest covers, I think they call them socks, I can't be sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh man, that's exactly what I need!! On the same are rest too. Where did get it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> oh man, that's exactly what I need!! On the same are rest too. Where did get it?


Umm, I found them in my sock drawer if that is what you are asking.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> oh man, that's exactly what I need!! On the same are rest too. Where did get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, I found them in my sock drawer if that is what you are asking.
Click to expand...

LOL I use my pillow instead


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Umm, I found them in my sock drawer if that is what you are asking.


LOL I thought you actually bought an arm cover! Even better, I have a drawer full of socks.


----------



## Butternut101

damn theres alot of nice set-ups here...i must have changed my pants like 4 times today


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> damn theres alot of nice set-ups here...i must have changed my pants like 4 times today


----------



## HPE1000

lol, so far my armrest covers are doing nice, they are pretty soft.


----------



## vaporizer

Socks work nice. Just wash before use. No double duty socks please


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Socks work nice. Just wash before use. No double duty socks please


They have never been used, so I am good. I cut holes in them and everything to mount it.


----------



## Jester435

some where in this thread someone had a picture of a mouse pad that was full desk sized.

anyone know what it is called or have a link?

appreciate the help!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> some where in this thread someone had a picture of a mouse pad that was full desk sized.
> 
> anyone know what it is called or have a link?
> 
> appreciate the help!


Razer Goliathus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826999088
Hope this helps! xD


----------



## Jester435

I think it is X trac ripper xxl, but not sure


----------



## rrims

Thats my X Trac ripper XXL. Great mouse pad / desk pad. Highly recommend it.


----------



## HPE1000

I dont think I could go without a full desk mousepad, its so useful.


----------



## alber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> 
> Thats my X Trac ripper XXL. Great mouse pad / desk pad. Highly recommend it.


Nice Setup. Aren't the screens a bit high ?


----------



## rrims

Not really, They are pretty much eye level with the center of the screen. This is the first time I've actually had my monitors like that. I always had them lower then eye level, i prefer this way much more.

This is a more current pic of my setup in case you're interested:


----------



## jdbishop

After checking out everyone elses setup, I just had to show off mine. Have not cleaned up in a week or so; been very busy with school and such, so don't be to critical.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*


Am I the only person that noticed the shotgun on top of the shelf?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person that noticed the shotgun on top of the shelf?
Click to expand...

xD wow that is crazy


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdbishop*
> 
> After checking out everyone elses setup, I just had to show off mine. Have not cleaned up in a week or so; been very busy with school and such, so don't be to critical.


He says after cleaning up for an hour.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> 
> Thats my X Trac ripper XXL. Great mouse pad / desk pad. Highly recommend it.


Exactly what I was looking for. I have a zowie cloth that is big, but I need a full desk one for work. I didnt really want to buy a gaming mouse pad for work.

thanks +rep


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdbishop*
> 
> After checking out everyone elses setup, I just had to show off mine. Have not cleaned up in a week or so; been very busy with school and such, so don't be to critical.


that's a lot of shelves haha Nice setup!


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for. I have a zowie cloth that is big, but I need a full desk one for work. I didnt really want to buy a gaming mouse pad for work.
> thanks +rep


No problem. It's a little on the expensive side I thought for a mouse pad, but I don't regret purchasing it one bit,

BTW. I found the best way to clean them was dishwashing soap + toothbrush + bathtub. Don't try to clean them in the sink, it makes a huge mess. Not that I would know.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> No problem. It's a little on the expensive side I thought for a mouse pad, but I don't regret purchasing it one bit,
> BTW. I found the best way to clean them was dishwashing soap + toothbrush + bathtub. Don't try to clean them in the sink, it makes a huge mess. Not that I would know.


Putting them inside a pillowcase that you can close or zip shut and tossing them into the washing machine works great as well.


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## HPE1000

Idk if its just late, and I am tired, but I just had an idea. Combine the "official computer room pics" thread, and the "rate my cables" thread, and make the "Rate my computer room cables" thread, where we show off our whole rooms cable management. Such as your cable management at your desk, and wherever else in your room cables are located.







lol

edit: Is this something you guys would be interested in?


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Idk if its just late, and I am tired, but I just had an idea. Combine the "official computer room pics" thread, and the "rate my cables" thread, and make the "Rate my computer room cables" thread, where we show off our whole rooms cable management. Such as your cable management at your desk, and wherever else in your room cables are located.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> edit: Is this something you guys would be interested in?


No. I don't want to see cables.


----------



## Acapella75

My Z-Line Cyrus workstation


----------



## seepra

A bit cramped, I would like a bigger table. In the nearby future it'll get even more claustrophobic with a MIDI keyboard, and a 27" monitor. Thinking of a slideable keyboard+mouse/synth tray.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> A bit cramped, I would like a bigger table. In the nearby future it'll get even more claustrophobic with a MIDI keyboard, and a 27" monitor. Thinking of a slideable keyboard+mouse/synth tray.


You make music I'm guessing?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> A bit cramped, I would like a bigger table. In the nearby future it'll get even more claustrophobic with a MIDI keyboard, and a 27" monitor. Thinking of a slideable keyboard+mouse/synth tray.


I'd like to see you fit a MIDI keyboard on there..


----------



## Myyu

Longtime Lurker, First time poster.

Recently had to move due do to personal circumstances. I'll be at this new place at least till after March 2013, so I got a while.

This is what my setup looks like currently. I know, it looks like a disaster. I plan on building a monitor stand when I get my 3rd S23, completely redoing the wiring, possibly adding a modesty panel to the underside of the desk to hide wires, and generally moving and organizing everything. Just gotta wait till my bonus comes in, then it's game on!

Also, just want to say some of you guys have some awesome setups! Anyway, here's mine.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

What electric kit is that in the background? I see double pedals too so metal drummer? And nice setup


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> What electric kit is that in the background? I see double pedals too so metal drummer? And nice setup


It's an ION Drum Rocker my old boss gave my dad as a Christmas present. And hell yes metal! Metal, Hardcore, post, alt, etc. My acoustic kit is in storage atm. Don't have room for it yet. Only brought the ION out because my cousin likes to play when shes over. That, and it's fun to crank the receiver when nobody is home and knock stuff off the walls.


----------



## shilka

Not really computer related but part of the same room
My little collection of Blu-Ray movies


----------



## SenorRed

I did have the little 19in in portrait, but the viewing angle on it was a little funky.

edit:

here is my bluray collection, last time I counted, it just broke 90.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

My current set up


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> I did have the little 19in in portrait, but the viewing angle on it was a little funky.
> edit:
> here is my bluray collection, last time I counted, it just broke 90.


Think mine is around 175 Blu-Ray movies


----------



## gorb

You guys should use the blu-ray.com database to keep track of your collection


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not really computer related but part of the same room
> My little collection of Blu-Ray movies


Keep going, pretty soon you'll have enough to start storing in a NAS or internal storage..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Keep going, pretty soon you'll have enough to start storing in a NAS or internal storage..


Think the worst movie i have is King of Fighters
This movies SUCKS!!!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not really computer related but part of the same room
> My little collection of Blu-Ray movies


Please put these back in Alpha order... I can see at one point it was done


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Please put these back in Alpha order... I can see at one point it was done


What? they are in order
Yes there could a mistake or 2 in there but they are in order


----------



## Jaxlb

Here's my setup. I re-arranged my room a while ago because the new sound system I got wouldn't fit on the desk with my rig on it and I had no where to put my rig. but because of that my cable management went out the door so I have to get shorter cables and work it out eventually.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What? they are in order
> Yes there could a mistake or 2 in there but they are in order


I could never put my movies in Alpha order so I give you props for doing that.. I can see that they are almost 100% now that I am viewing the picture on a better monitor


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I could never put my movies in Alpha order so I give you props for doing that.. I can see that they are almost 100% now that I am viewing the picture on a better monitor


It makes it much easier to find a movie to just look under M for Matrix or F for Fast And Furious then it is to eyeball 175 movie boxes
So yes it is some work but as i am lazy it makes it much easier to just look under letters


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think the worst movie i have is King of Fighters
> This movies SUCKS!!!


I'm almost certain the Tekken movie was worse, although to be fair I haven't seen this King of Fighters so they may be equally horrible


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I'm almost certain the Tekken movie was worse, although to be fair I haven't seen this King of Fighters so they may be equally horrible


No the Tekken movie was actually better not much but at least they did not use a commodore amiga to make the special effects

Now i only need to find Mortal Kombat 1 and 2 and Dead Or Alive on Blu-Ray and i have all the ****ty fighting game movies


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No the Tekken movie was actually better not much but at least they did not use a commodore amiga to make the special effects
> 
> Now i only need to find Mortal Kombat 1 and 2 and Dead Or Alive on Blu-Ray and i have all the ****ty fighting game movies


Wow, worse than the Tekken movie? I din't know that was a possibility but it seems makers of fighting game movies strive to find way to lower the bar. And if you continue your pursuit of those remaining 3 movies I'll have to report you to homeland security since I'm pretty sure having all those horrible movies in the same collection is an act of terrorism.







While you're at it pick up a copy of Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Wow, worse than the Tekken movie? I din't know that was a possibility but it seems makers of fighting game movies strive to find way to lower the bar. And if you continue your pursuit of those remaining 3 movies I'll have to report you to homeland security since I'm pretty sure having all those horrible movies in the same collection is an act of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it pick up a copy of Dragon Ball Evolution


HA HA HA!!!
Yeah i have a thing for ****ty movies based on Games
And you cant report me to homeland security as i dont live in the US you will have to call P.E.T.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> HA HA HA!!!
> Yeah i have a thing for ****ty movies based on Games
> And you cant report me to homeland security as i dont live in the US you will have to call P.E.T.


I can understand that. I occasionally watch horrible movies on purpose for the comedic value although I still have yet to watch Dragon Ball because from what I hear there was very little to laugh at and an abundance of things to cry about lol. I've seen all the fighting game ones except the live action King of Fighters so I guess I'll download it this weekend so I can see just how bad it gets. And know that I will call who ever I need to call to stop you from completing your vile collection!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I can understand that. I occasionally watch horrible movies on purpose for the comedic value although I still have yet to watch Dragon Ball because from what I hear there was very little to laugh at and an abundance of things to cry about lol. I've seen all the fighting game ones except the live action King of Fighters so I guess I'll download it this weekend so I can see just how bad it gets. And know that I will call who ever I need to call to stop you from completing your vile collection!


LOL!
I have a quite a good number of good movies and only a small number of bad ones
I will say that King Of Fighters puts puys up a very good fight with Mortal Kombat Annihilation but i think that Annihilation still wins but that puts King Of Fighters as the second worst fightig game based movie
As this is my 1000th post i will end with saying something really random
I was frozen today


----------



## gorb

meh to storing them alphabetically.

i also have a bunch of bad/corny movies on my list in addition to the decent ones. i love bad action/martial arts/video game movies









not shown is the lost series and mel brooks collection since both are too large for the shelf and casino royale and quantum of solace since they are being borrowed.
the game, the dark knight trilogy, toy story trilogy, drive, safe, in time, no country for old men, the curious case of benjamin button, stealth & vertical limit, caddyshack, farscape, and the martin scorsese triple feature (the departed, goodfellas, and the aviator) are on en route


----------



## benben84

Ridiculous! lol I have a hard time spending money on one movie!


----------



## dbterp

aw. bluray collections! how retro =] (haha just a joke they aren't)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Ridiculous! lol I have a hard time spending money on one movie!


Keep in mind that a 175 movies over 4 years and 2 months is 3½ movies a months so no i am not rich either have just been buying Blu-Ray for a long time


----------



## HPE1000

New challenge, build a home server big enough to store those!


----------



## gorb

I really want to build a server...maybe next year


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> New challenge, build a home server big enough to store those!


No i am good but i had tought about having a sever just for anime i have a good part of a 2TB filled up and a ton of DVD´s and a couple Blu-Rays


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbterp*
> 
> aw. bluray collections! how retro =] (haha just a joke they aren't)


You call that retro then what is this?


its a collection of something called CD´s


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You call that retro then what is this?
> 
> 
> its a collection of something called CD´s


I still have a couple tape cassettes laying around....Definitely posting a pic when I get home


----------



## shilka

This is what is behind my PC and TV
Is where i keep my PC games my anime DVD´s my books my hardware boxes and all the other crap that i have







My Sci-Fi books






I dont even know why i have this crap broken ass POS AMD board anyway


----------



## gorb

I like the shelves. I need to get new ones. All of mine are different and don't match...plus they are all full


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Wow, worse than the Tekken movie? I din't know that was a possibility but it seems makers of fighting game movies strive to find way to lower the bar. And if you continue your pursuit of those remaining 3 movies I'll have to report you to homeland security since I'm pretty sure having all those horrible movies in the same collection is an act of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it pick up a copy of Dragon Ball Evolution


DB evolution could have been worse.. but it obviously could have been better.. i enjoyed it, yes it was horrible compared to the series, but it wasn't hell on earth like other atrocities xD


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont even know why i have this crap broken ass POS AMD board anyway


Wish you were in the US, I would take that off your hands - wanted one of those to frame in a shadow box with some red backlighting.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Wish you were in the US, I would take that off your hands - wanted one of those to frame in a shadow box with some red backlighting.


Lol its broken its just garbage at this point if i had some BB´s i would use my airsoft guns on it


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lol its broken its just garbage at this point if i had some BB´s i would use my airsoft guns on it


I know it's dead, I just like the way they look with all the air coolers on them. Here is the last board I killed:



Asus P5N32-E sli. Neat looking board with the Enzo heatsinks and the generic copper NB cooler.

It sits above my TV and is plugged into a usb on the tv so that it lights up when the tv is on.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I know it's dead, I just like the way they look with all the air coolers on them. Here is the last board I killed:
> 
> Asus P5N32-E sli. Neat looking board with the Enzo heatsinks and the generic copper NB cooler.
> It sits above my TV and is plugged into a usb on the tv so that it lights up when the tv is on.


Dont know what to say that has to be the weirdest wall art i have ever seen
And the board used to belong to my good friend kibasnowpaw he killed it took all the coolers off and gave me the board
http://www.overclock.net/u/243417/kibasnowpaw


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> 
> plugged into a usb on the tv so that it lights up when the tv is on.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that frame?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> DB evolution could have been worse.. but it obviously could have been better.. i enjoyed it, yes it was horrible compared to the series, but it wasn't hell on earth like other atrocities xD


You are literally the first person that ever used "liked" in the same sentence as DB evolution


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that frame?


Ikea. I think it was a Vika? They have a whole set of deep style frames. I had to modify it for the correct depth and to mount the acrylic and lighting.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## boxwunder13

Here is my modest set up, minus the 42" Panasonic plasma. Sorry about the cell phone quality.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> New challenge, build a home server big enough to store those!


Most of my blu rays are about 35-40GB. To store 150 movies I only make that to be 6,000GB worst case scenario.


----------



## OverClocker55

Update? xD


----------



## metalmania31

Update with new monitors. Up from 24" to 27" and new home.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Most of my blu rays are about 35-40GB. To store 150 movies I only make that to be 6,000GB worst case scenario.


Funny to think that 6TB counts as a modest file server









Decided to do some much needed dusting and then thought I would put my boxes up above my books:



Yeah, they are mostly kid's/teen books, I don't read nearly as much as I used to and I tend to just borrow books from people when I do









As usual apologies for the crappy picture. I couldn't get any more in because I was right up against the other wall as it is.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Imminent shelf failure!


----------



## heisenbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Imminent shelf failure!


That shelf is scaring me also. I just hope the head of his bed is not under that.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, he should do something about that, it looks like its going to fall any second.


----------



## Ellis

Oh yeah, I meant to say something about that in my post as I knew people would point it out. Yeah, it's no trick of the light, the shelf is in bad shape and always has been - blame my dad









He assures me that whilst it appears to be bad, it's not actually going to fall down any time soon. I trust him mostly on that matter but my bed is underneath that shelf so I do worry about it from time to time


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Oh yeah, I meant to say something about that in my post as I knew people would point it out. Yeah, it's no trick of the light, the shelf is in bad shape and always has been - blame my dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He assures me that whilst it appears to be bad, it's not actually going to fall down any time soon. I trust him mostly on that matter but my bed is underneath that shelf so I do worry about it from time to time


Your probably ok if it isn't made from chipboard or any of that cheap poop.

My setup from a while ago


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Oh yeah, I meant to say something about that in my post as I knew people would point it out. Yeah, it's no trick of the light, the shelf is in bad shape and always has been - blame my dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He assures me that whilst it appears to be bad, it's not actually going to fall down any time soon. I trust him mostly on that matter but my bed is underneath that shelf so I do worry about it from time to time


Personally, I'd still put an L brace under it. But, I'm paranoid after my old headboard fell on my chest while I was asleep, so....


----------



## tonybyatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heisenbug*
> 
> That shelf is scaring me also. I just hope the head of his bed is not under that.


I'm with you on that one. That would be one painful alarm clock...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> You are literally the first person that ever used "liked" in the same sentence as DB evolution


Well i enjoyed it, even after reading every book, and watching every movie and the entire anime.


----------



## geoxile

The only thing I don't like about this desk is that I can never use a clamp monitor mount with it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

So today my $30 walmart computer chair that ive own for like 7 years has finally broke.. now i have to replace it with a proper leather chair finally..


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> So today my $30 walmart computer chair that ive own for like 7 years has finally broke.. now i have to replace it with a proper leather chair finally..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - snip -


Duct tape and WD-40.


----------



## Demented

All set up at my sister's for the next 6 months or so:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Duct tape and WD-40.


LMAO


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> All set up at my sister's for the next 6 months or so:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


Nice setup! Looks good xD


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> All set up at my sister's for the next 6 months or so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The natural light really adds to the setup, although the wires seem...exposed.


----------



## tensionz

Must get Gallants


----------



## OverClocker55

xD


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> I'm with you on that one. That would be one painful alarm clock...


Wakey wakey BOOM

Hope he doesn't have a cat, thee sinister felines being are known to frequent shelves and will be more than willing to assist in possible human injury.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Wakey wakey BOOM
> Hope he doesn't have a cat, thee sinister felines being are known to frequent shelves and will be more than willing to assist in possible human injury.


Nope, just a dog. There's no way he would fit up there either, haha.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Well i enjoyed it, even after reading every book, and watching every movie and the entire anime.


But it had nothing to do with dragon ball other than character names and the actual dragon balls. I mean everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I just find it curious that anyone that knows the series can enjoy a Hollywood mockery of it. But I guess someone had to like it.







Anyway if you wanna talk more about it feel free to PM me cuz this is definitely


----------



## Myyu

Spent all day redoing my set up. I'll edit with a pic when my shelves dry. =D


----------



## shilka

I know this is off topic so sory but i am curious how many of you read books?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know this is off topic so sory but i am curious how many of you read books?


To be completely honest I never liked books, I am 18 and the last time I read a book I was probably in 5th grade









That is for real books, stuff like 20-50 page "books" for projects is a different story, but I have not been assigned a book to read for any projects since the 5th grade, a little odd now that I think of it. lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To be completely honest I never liked books, I am 18 and the last time I read a book I was probably in 5th grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is for real books, stuff like 20-50 page "books" for projects is a different story, but I have not been assigned a book to read for any projects since the 5th grade, a little odd now that I think of it. lol


I hate audio books with a passion i cant stand them i dont really like reading on a monitor the only way for me to read is good old paper book and now i sound like an fart but it just feels much better for me to read an actual read life paper book and it easier for my eyes to


----------



## Simsim

I actually enjoy reading, although I haven't read in a little while. I'd like to read paper books but it's usually a .epub on my iPod. It's convenient and easier to hold open than a book.


----------



## tensionz




----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know this is off topic so sory but i am curious how many of you read books?


I listen to audio books during my commute and during financials at the beginning of the month. I also like to read on my ipad for leasure when no good movies are out.

It is also required at my work to read certain books for business leadership meetings. Currently we are reading "7 habits of highly effective people" by Stephen R. Covey

I have no idea how people can say they don't read books.


----------



## HPE1000

I rather listen to music than read









but that's just me


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I rather listen to music than read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's just me


Same


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Water cooling or new nice chair.... Water cooling, ill stick with the foldout.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Water cooling or new nice chair.... Water cooling, ill stick with the foldout.


you sound like be, but the backing of my chair broke off, so i actually have to replace it lol


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> So today my $30 walmart computer chair that ive own for like 7 years has finally broke.. now i have to replace it with a proper leather chair finally..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So....did you have an epic fall-out-of-chair experience?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> So....did you have an epic fall-out-of-chair experience?


Sadly no I didn't, would have been funny tho


----------



## agenttwisted

This is my contrib







sorry about mess, just moving in


----------



## ericlee30

Here is my setup


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice setup! Looks good xD


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The natural light really adds to the setup, although the wires seem...exposed.


Thanks!

Yeah...I wasn't going to get into any major cable management since it's only for the next 6 months.







When we get our next place, I plan on neatening things up.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agenttwisted*
> 
> This is my contrib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about mess, just moving in


holy what the fluff? is that a door and plastic tote bins? i hope thats not a solid door if it is in fact a door. i would think it would be to heavy for the totes. my first set up was pretty ghetto, i was 14 or so. i had 2 155mm ammo crates stacked on top of cinder blocks and my chair was one of those folding fabric lawn chairs that said nascar on the back haha.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> holy what the fluff? is that a door and plastic tote bins? i hope thats not a solid door if it is in fact a door. i would think it would be to heavy for the totes. my first set up was pretty ghetto, i was 14 or so. i had 2 155mm ammo crates stacked on top of cinder blocks and my chair was one of those folding fabric lawn chairs that said nascar on the back haha.


haha he needs an 'upgrade' to some milk crates. I have used them for plenty of things around my house lol.


----------



## remixedcat

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Wow, worse than the Tekken movie? I din't know that was a possibility but it seems makers of fighting game movies strive to find way to lower the bar. And if you continue your pursuit of those remaining 3 movies I'll have to report you to homeland security since I'm pretty sure having all those horrible movies in the same collection is an act of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it pick up a copy of Dragon Ball Evolution


Also missing Tekken Animated Series, Street Fighter Animated Movie and Series.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> holy what the fluff? is that a door and plastic tote bins? i hope thats not a solid door if it is in fact a door. i would think it would be to heavy for the totes. my first set up was pretty ghetto, i was 14 or so. i had 2 155mm ammo crates stacked on top of cinder blocks and my chair was one of those folding fabric lawn chairs that said nascar on the back haha.


This is one of those situations where it works and no ones really going to see it who gives a f***


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cami*
> 
> Also missing Tekken Animated Series, Street Fighter Animated Movie and Series.


Only thing missing is the Tekkken anime movie i have seen it but i lost it
i have some of those street fighter movie/series on DVD and i have some other fighting anime on my HDD


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedcat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


So either you put a thumbprint on the lens or your room is underwater?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So either you put a thumbprint on the lens or your room is underwater?


I was going to say that, but I thought twice about it









Shilka: How do you get your dvds onto your hdd, recommended software? Preferably free


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was going to say that, but I thought twice about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilka: How do you get your dvds onto your hdd, recommended software? Preferably free


I use a really old program i bought years ago it was pretty expense at the time and i am to cheap to buy the newer versions its called ImTOO DVD Ripper 2.0 and its pretty old but it works
Some of those anime series i have downloaded since some of those series are impossible to find anymore
Anime i have on DVD and Blu-Ray


----------



## agenttwisted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> This is one of those situations where it works and no ones really going to see it who gives a f***


LOL thats exactly it, it works and no one says anything other than "thats alot of screens"


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Shilka: How do you get your dvds onto your hdd, recommended software? Preferably free


I've always used DVD Decrypter, its free


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agenttwisted*
> 
> This is my contrib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about mess, just moving in


What if you needed to get something out of the storage box?









BTW, nice setup especially for someone who's just moved in.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I've always used DVD Decrypter, its free


yup


----------



## agenttwisted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> What if you needed to get something out of the storage box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, nice setup especially for someone who's just moved in.


we made sure everything in the totes in not needed.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I've always used DVD Decrypter, its free


Make MKV is what I prefer


----------



## coldeadman




----------



## vaporizer

i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.


Awesome rig and desk set up.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Oh yeah, I meant to say something about that in my post as I knew people would point it out. Yeah, it's no trick of the light, the shelf is in bad shape and always has been - blame my dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He assures me that whilst it appears to be bad, it's not actually going to fall down any time soon. I trust him mostly on that matter but my bed is underneath that shelf so I do worry about it from time to time


I actually thought it was barrel distortion from the camera. You're telling me it looks like that in real life? I can't comment though, most of the walls in my house are like that.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I actually thought it was barrel distortion from the camera. You're telling me it looks like that in real life? I can't comment though, most of the walls in my house are like that.


Yeah it does actually look like that. Not sure what barrel distortion is, but I can't picture any section of my phone that could be described as a barrel









All of you guys' comments are making me worried about having it there, so I should try and get that sorted out soon


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah it does actually look like that. Not sure what barrel distortion is, but I can't picture any section of my phone that could be described as a barrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you guys' comments are making me worried about having it there, so I should try and get that sorted out soon


I think he means (correct me if I'm wrong) barrel distortion as the slight distortion some camera lenses have. The 55mm lens on my DSLR has a slight curve or "fish eye" look to it when fully zoomed out. It's only really small, not enough to call it a fish eye, but you notice it in some photos.

I might be completely wrong with my explanation too so who knows


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldeadman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a custom desk? The wood on it looks diesel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a sweet looking desk. Who makes it? Also, can you take a better pic of your "custom case" interested as to what it looks like.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I think he means (correct me if I'm wrong) barrel distortion as the slight distortion some camera lenses have. The 55mm lens on my DSLR has a slight curve or "fish eye" look to it when fully zoomed out. It's only really small, not enough to call it a fish eye, but you notice it in some photos.
> I might be completely wrong with my explanation too so who knows


Oh, I'm sure it's some technical camera term, I was just playing


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.


All I want for Christmas is your case. My god is it pretty.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.


Holy balls show us more of that case. Build log anywhere?


----------



## tensionz

That desk and that case, more please!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Keep in mind that a 175 movies over 4 years and 2 months is 3½ movies a months so no i am not rich either have just been buying Blu-Ray for a long time


3 and a half Blu-rays is still more than my internet bill


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a sweet looking desk. Who makes it? Also, can you take a better pic of your "custom case" interested as to what it looks like.


the desk is a countertop i made and laminated it with this color. it is 8 feet long and 24" deep. there is another one on the other side of the room for the wife. her side is a mess so i didn't bother with pics of her side. the file cabinet is left over office furniture that i lamimated with the same color. brought it back to life. i have a thread for the case. it is not the most detailed thread, but it give a good idea of the thing. it is a work in progress. link is in my sig. "number 5"


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> the desk is a countertop i made and laminated it with this color. it is 8 feet long and 24" deep. there is another one on the other side of the room for the wife. her side is a mess so i didn't bother with pics of her side. the file cabinet is left over office furniture that i lamimated with the same color. brought it back to life. i have a thread for the case. it is not the most detailed thread, but it give a good idea of the thing. it is a work in progress. link is in my sig. "number 5"


Awesome looking case....but how do you get to the I/O panel on the MoBo?

EDIT: Just looked at the build log and answered my silly question









Very nice!


----------



## WALSRU

Desk computer? I got an idea for my next LAN rig.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Just got an evga gtx 670 ftw+ 4gb


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Just got an evga gtx 670 ftw+ 4gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


650D ftw!! Such a wonderful case.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> 650D ftw!! Such a wonderful case.


Thank you! I have a few other upgrades planned


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 650D ftw!! Such a wonderful case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have a few other upgrades planned
Click to expand...

Wait how is a pc computer pics?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 650D ftw!! Such a wonderful case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have a few other upgrades planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait how is a pc computer pics?
Click to expand...

For once I agree with OverClocker55. This is a COMPUTER ROOM picture thread. This is about the rooms in which your computer resides, not the computer as a unit by itself.


----------



## coldeadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Is that a custom desk? The wood on it looks diesel.


yes custom desk


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 650D ftw!! Such a wonderful case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have a few other upgrades planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait how is a pc computer pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For once I agree with OverClocker55. This is a COMPUTER ROOM picture thread. This is about the rooms in which your computer resides, not the computer as a unit by itself.
Click to expand...

^this go post that case in rate your cables. Not ''Computer Room Pics'' xD But grats anyways on the 670


----------



## WALSRU

Nonetheless... I am so jealous of Corsair braided cable kits


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*


nice...


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Just got an evga gtx 670 ftw+ 4gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I honestly have no idea why people buy the 2GB 670. The 4GB is just... awh yeah. All the high res! Plus you match a 690 in SLI.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I honestly have no idea why people buy the 2GB 670. The 4GB is just... awh yeah. All the high res! Plus you match a 690 in SLI.


Because the 4gb costs more, and they only play at 1080p.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Well the main reason i bought the 4gb was because it was 40-50 bucks extra. And i also plan to use 5760x1080. When tax return comes in ill be getting another 670 for sli


----------



## HPE1000

Apparently even at 2560x1440 4gb does not provide an advantage over 2gb in 99% of games. But higher than that like 3 1080p screens, then 4gb for sure.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Apparently even at 2560x1440 4gb does not provide an advantage over 2gb in 99% of games. But higher than that like 3 1080p screens, then 4gb for sure.


The 2GB 680 can play 3x1080p screens no problem. There was a video a while back on youtube with a guy testing it out. High settings it played pretty smoothly.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I honestly have no idea why people buy the 2GB 670. The 4GB is just... awh yeah. All the high res! Plus you match a 690 in SLI.


I honestly have no idea why you bought the 4gb 670 to play on a TV.









DAT FRAMEBUFFER


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Apparently even at 2560x1440 4gb does not provide an advantage over 2gb in 99% of games. But higher than that like 3 1080p screens, then 4gb for sure.


I play at 1080p on a single monitor and have used over 2900MB of vram. 4GB is a must in my case. Skyrim FTW!

On topic, I finally will be making a desk so I should be able to post some pics here in a few weeks.


----------



## HPE1000

I assume you are running a ton of mods?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I assume you are running a ton of mods?


Yeah, pretty much the entire game has been retextured and also running an ENB. I get my card up to 99% load, 2900MB+ vram, and down to 30fps at times. I will be ordering a second card shortly and hopefully get's me back to 60fps.


----------



## OverClocker55

2 many mods


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

New to me desk, until I can get/build a bigger better one. I know, everything is covered in dust.







I won't show what's behind where I took the shot from, as it's a mess currently. lol


----------



## HPE1000

Dust dust dust, get some canned air









Mods do that to your vram, if you dont do stuff like that you wont use more than 2gb.


----------



## WALSRU

Heck even in the review I linked to, BF3 will use over 2gb on highest settings but the 4gb card still ran within one frame of the 2gb. It's sort of like people with 2x 4gb sticks on their motherboard running dual channel. They get a good deal and buy another two sticks. They now have 16 but it's still dual channel. That's how I look at the 670 and it's 256-bit bandwidth, just doubling the memory doesn't do much for performance.

ANYWAY, dust your desk man. Take some pride in your rig!


----------



## jellybeans69

http://www.UploadScreenshot.com/image/1751447/7714048

Still renovatin the room so still with old floors/walls , once i get some more time that'll be fixed. PC itself is so small it cant be seen behind the monitor display


----------



## MaxxOmega

I need some new pics.... these are a little dated, I got some new stuff...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Heck even in the review I linked to, BF3 will use over 2gb on highest settings but the 4gb card still ran within one frame of the 2gb. It's sort of like people with 2x 4gb sticks on their motherboard running dual channel. They get a good deal and buy another two sticks. They now have 16 but it's still dual channel. That's how I look at the 670 and it's 256-bit bandwidth, just doubling the memory doesn't do much for performance.
> ANYWAY, dust your desk man. Take some pride in your rig!


Yeah, well with either system or video memory you're not going to see any difference in performance until you actually hit the threshold. So if you only ever use 3GB of RAM max on your PC, you might as well stick with 4GB of RAM etc.

I have heard that modded Skyrim uses a ton of VRAM even at 1080p but I don't think it's worth the extra investment for most people over a 2GB card.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah, well with either system or video memory you're not going to see any difference in performance until you actually hit the threshold. So if you only ever use 3GB of RAM max on your PC, you might as well stick with 4GB of RAM etc.
> I have heard that modded Skyrim uses a ton of VRAM even at 1080p but I don't think it's worth the extra investment for most people over a 2GB card.


Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> 
> 
> I need some new pics.... these are a little dated, I got some new stuff...


Nicely photographed. So do you have 3 rigs going there? Is it for family or are you just the local LAN guy?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.


Not sure what your point there is.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
Click to expand...

That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.

He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.


----------



## WALSRU

I have 40+ mods active on my Nexus mod manager right now, gaming at 2560x1600, Skyrim still running fine on my 2gb card. This is a really silly argument. Buy what you want to buy, let's get back to the rooms...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> 
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.
Click to expand...

Hey Kyad, how's that 6870 holding up?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> 
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kyad, how's that 6870 holding up?
Click to expand...

Beautifully. Paired with my XFX 6870 and my old Ph II at 4.3, the system (Anvil) kicks ass. Recently replaced the CPU and GPUs paste with Liquid Ultra too, so now it runs even colder. No problems running 3x1080 Eyefinity in games like BlackMesa at all, and doesn't even flinch with PS2 (only 1080).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> 
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kyad, how's that 6870 holding up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautifully. Paired with my XFX 6870 and my old Ph II at 4.3, the system (Anvil) kicks ass. Recently replaced the CPU and GPUs paste with Liquid Ultra too, so now it runs even colder. No problems running 3x1080 Eyefinity in games like BlackMesa at all, and doesn't even flinch with PS2.
Click to expand...

But that AS5 took me 200 hours of folding to cure properly and you just go and replace it... You sir are a horrible person 

And a Ph II at 4.3, well you're pretty much set for a long time on that setup. Aside from only 1 GB of VRAM. All that really limits you to though is maybe only using 2x AA, but at TriHD, you don't really need AA.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Skyrim modded at 1440p hits over 2gb here instantly when I used to play it, the 670s were champs and powered right through it though, no dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> 
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kyad, how's that 6870 holding up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautifully. Paired with my XFX 6870 and my old Ph II at 4.3, the system (Anvil) kicks ass. Recently replaced the CPU and GPUs paste with Liquid Ultra too, so now it runs even colder. No problems running 3x1080 Eyefinity in games like BlackMesa at all, and doesn't even flinch with PS2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that AS5 took me 200 hours of folding to cure properly and you just go and replace it... You sir are a horrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Ph II at 4.3, well you're pretty much set for a long time on that setup. Aside from only 1 GB of VRAM. All that really limits you to though is maybe only using 2x AA, but at TriHD, you don't really need AA.
Click to expand...

Ya, and it gets regular upgrades (SSD, better fans, fan controler, etc) as hand me downs from Forge when I put in the money to upgrade it. If I get a full water loop, it'll inherit my H100 probably. If I get a new PSU and some 8K cards, it'll probably get my 6970s, etc, and in turn Anvil's things get passed down to Cloud Nine.









I also got a really cool plan for the next LAN, but this isn't the thread for it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, and it gets regular upgrades (SSD, better fans, fan controler, etc) as hand me downs from Forge when I put in the money to upgrade it. If I get a full water loop, it'll inherit my H100 probably. If I get a new PSU and some 8K cards, it'll probably get my 6970s, etc, and in turn Anvil's things get passed down to Cloud Nine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a really cool plan for the next LAN, but this isn't the thread for it.


I'm taking apart my FX-8150 rig over the holidays and will be selling that, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## overpower

I have the desk half-half with my sister, that why all that stuff at the top shelves. We don't share the room.

Also i have connected the 2 speakers together. They are the z323 and z523, The bass of 323 is at the floor and from 523 it's at the shelf

The plastic cup bihind the greek coffee (frape) i have it 11 years and i keep it because it can hold almost 1L of water.


----------



## overpower

The rest of the room tommorow because i have to clean it first


----------



## longroadtrip

So my girlfriendof several years says I have to give up my home office (or at least share it with a guest bed) since I won't be doing much work from home anymore...

Here is the office side rearranged...

Back wall looking in from the door



Desk area



Desktop



Another view of the desktop...



Will post the guest bed side when it is done tomorrow...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.


Lol, yup I'm lying. One 670 2gb played it maxed @ 1440p without AA at a constant 60fps. With overly done ENB w/shallow D.O.F enabled the vram usage is always around 2080mb...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.


Reaffirmed previous poster's point?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That either he's lying (about VRAM in use or that there were no dips), or he has insanely fast RAM.
> He doesn't have extremely fast ram. Deduce from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup I'm lying. One 670 2gb played it maxed @ 1440p without AA at a constant 60fps. With overly done ENB w/shallow D.O.F enabled the vram usage is always around 2080mb...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Not sure what your point there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reaffirmed previous poster's point?
Click to expand...

The GPUs on Llano chips are bottlenecked by 1600Mhz ram. If you are using more VRAM then the GPU has (which it then uses System RAM), your FPS will crash the monet it needs to call on those textures held in System RAM. Period.

So yes, you're lying about one of those 2 things. Or are mistaken. Or whatever.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The GPUs on Llano chips are bottlenecked by 1600Mhz ram. If you are using more VRAM then the GPU has (which it then uses System RAM), your FPS will crash the monet it needs to call on those textures held in System RAM. Period.
> So yes, you're lying about one of those 2 things. Or are mistaken. Or whatever.


Precision X told me 2000-2100mb walking through most of Skryim, could be its fault idk, never crashed due to vram maxing however, continuing on with room pics


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Precision X told me 2000-2100mb walking through most of Skryim, could be its fault idk, never crashed due to vram maxing however, continuing on with room pics


Disable Aero (assuming you are on win7) and you should see that number drop by about half a GB. Windows Aero is the biggest hog of vRAM I have seen and is the bane of all 1GB cards.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> Disable Aero (assuming you are on win7) and you should see that number drop by about half a GB. Windows Aero is the biggest hog of vRAM I have seen and is the bane of all 1GB cards.


Will try, always had the thought in my mind but haven't been impacted substanially if it caused any dips across my games


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I honestly have no idea why you bought the 4gb 670 to play on a TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT FRAMEBUFFER


I bought it because I plan on making something along the lines of this when I get home from Korea with six 27Q's instead of four. Might as well start now so I don't have to pay so much later.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($249.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.89 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.89 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.00 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.00 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($416.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($416.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($416.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 600T (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($309.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* LG GH24NS90 DVD/CD Writer ($28.22 @ Compuvest)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K90 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* CrossOver 27QLED ($310.00)
*Other:* CrossOver 27QLED ($310.00)
*Other:* CrossOver 27QLED ($310.00)
*Other:* CrossOver 27QLED ($310.00)
*Total:* $4736.85
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-12-14 04:12 EST-0500)_


----------



## Nishinku

Oh my D:

Hoping to see a picture of that on here sometime









What are you gonna use all the screens for just out of curiosity?


----------



## Caples

EVE, good sir. EVE and flight sims.

First thing I will do is post pictures on OC.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> EVE, good sir. EVE and flight sims.
> First thing I will do is post pictures on OC.


6x27" of EVE... Not bad... Not bad at all....

I will be looking forward to seing that ^^

Now that's a battlestation.


----------



## alber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i moved some stuff around and figured i post the results. i sit a little closer to the window now. its nice to see the outside since i never go out here. i will as soon as they figure out a way to see monitors with the glare of direct sunlight. then i would make an outdoor warroom. until then, two feet is as close as i am going to get.


Nice setup. A lot of space...


----------



## Madman340

Is that a Pokemon The Movie plastic cup? It can't be... Maybe it's Hercules, the cartoon one?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST


http://ionenewsone.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/katt_williams_pimpin_04_bleep_v61.jpg


----------



## overpower

It's a harry potter cup. I bought it at 2001 so it's from the 1st movie









This is also my bed, and when it opens it becomes something bigger than a 2 person bed







. Also like this it can hold 6 person, maybe tight, but some nights with my friends we were able to sit 6 on the couch, 1 at floor and 1 at the chair.


----------



## benben84

overpower, I love your avatar lol


----------



## MaxxOmega

Dup sorry...


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> Nicely photographed. So do you have 3 rigs going there? Is it for family or are you just the local LAN guy?


There are 4 desktops there one behind me. It's just a Dell I use for business apps. The gaming rigs are all mine as well as 2 high end Laptops and 2 Netbooks. I also got another 3 Desktops and 3 Laptops in my living room. One of the Laptops is my lovely wifes she uses for gaming,


----------



## Myyu

Finally got warm enough to paint the shelves. I like em, but I might make a L shaped one to go above my desk when I build my monitor stand.


Spoiler: Getting there. Slowly.










Spoiler: Gotta have a Charlie Brown Tree!


----------



## Remix65




----------



## HPE1000

technician


----------



## Jester435

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*






I love the flower pattern rugs.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I love the flower pattern rugs.


Some posts abose you will se that my couch and my carpet is also with flowers. But i like more the couch


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


I like the black and white with the green photoshopped eyes. xD

Do you DJ?


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## murtuza71188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> Nicely photographed. So do you have 3 rigs going there? Is it for family or are you just the local LAN guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 desktops there one behind me. It's just a Dell I use for business apps. The gaming rigs are all mine as well as 2 high end Laptops and 2 Netbooks. I also got another 3 Desktops and 3 Laptops in my living room. One of the Laptops is my lovely wifes she uses for gaming,
Click to expand...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murtuza71188*


Yeah, that is rather ridiculous.


----------



## WALSRU

The man obviously has a problem. . . or 5 hands, maybe he can use them all at once?


----------



## Kerelm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerelm/8281014876/
009 by Kerelm, on Flickr


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerelm*
> 
> 
> 009 by Kerelm, on Flickr


looks nice!

Also, that is quite a few drives in there.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I like the black and white with the green photoshopped eyes. xD
> 
> Do you DJ?


yeah i do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> It's a harry potter cup. I bought it at 2001 so it's from the 1st movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my bed, and when it opens it becomes something bigger than a 2 person bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also like this it can hold 6 person, maybe tight, but some nights with my friends we were able to sit 6 on the couch, 1 at floor and 1 at the chair.


nice futon. i'm currently looking for a nice cheap one. cause my gf likes laying on the floor whining for me to go to bed when i'm on the innanets.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The man obviously has a problem. . . or 5 hands, maybe he can use them all at once?


I'm building another one as we speak...


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yeah, that is rather ridiculous.


Not really, there are reasons for everything...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Not really, there are reasons for everything...


So what are they then? Lol


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> So what are they then? Lol


I would also like to know the reasons in having more computers than two people could possibly use.

You can have 6 monitors, but that many computers is a puzzling.


----------



## rationalthinking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> So my girlfriendof several years says I have to give up my home office (or at least share it with a guest bed) since I won't be doing much work from home anymore...
> 
> Here is the office side rearranged...
> 
> Back wall looking in from the door
> 
> 
> 
> Desk area
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of the desktop...






What reference speaker stands are those?


----------



## longroadtrip

They are the top parts to Auralex MOPADS..they are sound isolation pads.


----------



## WonderMutt

OMG, I finally got caught up on this thread!!! I was about 1,200 post behind 2 weeks ago and now I'm caught up!!! I'm so sad, I wanted to say things about so much that was said!

OK, I really have no update, but I'm so happy to be caught up, I love this thread and all the great setups, so much win!

Starting this Friday I have 11.5 days off work, so I'm planning on doing an entire teardown / rebuild of my rigs / desk, so I'll have pics when that's all said and done. For now, here's some pics of my CIC and HT (I posted before, months ago, but oh well)...

The desk:


There was a discussion about Blu-Rays a few pages back, I just had to post this. When this was taken we had about 900 DVD / BRs, we're up to close to 1,000 now. And not only are they in alphabetical order, they are in alphabetical order in each category (Comedy, Drama, Sci Fi, etc.). Also, I have a spreadsheet (soon to become an Access database) of all of them so we can keep track of what we have.


HT shot when you walk in:


What it looks like from the seats (or right behind them):


----------



## HPE1000

nice


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> They are the top parts to Auralex MOPADS..they are sound isolation pads.


You purchased that size?

I'm just looking for something to get my speakers off the desk.


----------



## longroadtrip

That is exactly what I use...


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new chair! It was 75% off for only $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also changed my bed direction and moved the desks


I never thought to use the boxes of my hardware as art on the walls. nice job!


----------



## WALSRU

I find it hilarious that the laptop guy with the foldout table has probably posted more photos and been photo quoted more than maybe any other rig in this thread.

My hat is off to you Overclocker55, you are king of the Computer Room thread.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I find it hilarious that the laptop guy with the foldout table has probably posted more photos and been photo quoted more than maybe any other rig in this thread.
> My hat is off to you Overclocker55, you are king of the Computer Room thread.


Wait, I thought Overclocker55 was the 14-year-old with a bedroom half the size of my house? Or am I getting muddled?

inb4 those pictures are of his storage cupboard


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> So what are they then? Lol


maybe because he has too much money? I dunno....kinda like the rich guy with 10 cars....which I'd have to admit that would likely be me. But I'd have different car for different purposes i.e. low-key car, flash car, racing car or 2, winter car/suv , Zombie Apocalypse car, wifey's car, wifey's SUV, collector car....you get the idea. Not sure if there's that many reasons to have that many different PC's other than simply wanting to. Even if you did a Game Rig, Dedicated Folding Rig, Work PC, Laptops for him and wife and a guest (why not?) still not adding up though


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I find it hilarious that the laptop guy with the foldout table has probably posted more photos and been photo quoted more than maybe any other rig in this thread.
> My hat is off to you Overclocker55, you are king of the Computer Room thread.


if i'm not mistaken he posts super rigs from other forums or sites. not just his own.that's why he's been quoted a lot.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> maybe because he has too much money? I dunno....kinda like the rich guy with 10 cars....which I'd have to admit that would likely be me. But I'd have different car for different purposes i.e. low-key car, flash car, racing car or 2, winter car/suv , Zombie Apocalypse car, wifey's car, wifey's SUV, collector car....you get the idea. Not sure if there's that many reasons to have that many different PC's other than simply wanting to. Even if you did a Game Rig, Dedicated Folding Rig, Work PC, Laptops for him and wife and a guest (why not?) still not adding up though


Hah, maybe, he made out as though he had more genuine uses for them though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> if i'm not mistaken he posts super rigs from other forums or sites. not just his own.that's why he's been quoted a lot.


Well that's just cheating


----------



## Remix65

no. i think i mistook him for the *frisco* user. (not sure about name).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> maybe because he has too much money? I dunno....kinda like the rich guy with 10 cars....which I'd have to admit that would likely be me. But I'd have different car for different purposes i.e. low-key car, flash car, racing car or 2, winter car/suv , Zombie Apocalypse car, wifey's car, wifey's SUV, collector car....you get the idea. Not sure if there's that many reasons to have that many different PC's other than simply wanting to. Even if you did a Game Rig, Dedicated Folding Rig, Work PC, Laptops for him and wife and a guest (why not?) still not adding up though


No, I have 7 rigs of my own (not counting my wife's 2), but I have (1)my main rig (R2-D2 in sig), (2)my DVD Ripping rig (which will be converted to a home server eventually), (3)my Team Compitition folding rig, (4)a rig to monitor my folding (which also folds sometimes), (5)my HTPC (which is a laptop with a dead screen, HDMI output, bluetooth keyboard w/ touch pad), (6)my main laptop (which I carry for school) and (7) another laptop that is dedicated to folding.

All in all I only ever use 4 of the rigs (R2-D2, the DVD ripper, my main laptop and the HTPC), but the others are always on/in use for folding. See there is a good reason to have all those rigs!









EDIT:
And I forgot about my work laptop that I have to carry, so make that 8 rigs!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No, I have 7 rigs of my own (not counting my wife's 2), but I have (1)my main rig (R2-D2 in sig), (2)my DVD Ripping rig (which will be converted to a home server eventually), (3)my Team Compitition folding rig, (4)a rig to monitor my folding (which also folds sometimes), (5)my HTPC (which is a laptop with a dead screen, HDMI output, bluetooth keyboard w/ touch pad), (6)my main laptop (which I carry for school) and (7) another laptop that is dedicated to folding.
> All in all I only ever use 4 of the rigs (R2-D2, the DVD ripper, my main laptop and the HTPC), but the others are always on/in use for folding. See there is a good reason to have all those rigs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> And I forgot about my work laptop that I have to carry, so make that 8 rigs!


LOL

My personal favourite is the rig to monitor folding


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> LOL
> My personal favourite is the rig to monitor folding


THIS . . . and the folding laptop


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OMG, I finally got caught up on this thread!!! I was about 1,200 post behind 2 weeks ago and now I'm caught up!!! I'm so sad, I wanted to say things about so much that was said!
> OK, I really have no update, but I'm so happy to be caught up, I love this thread and all the great setups, so much win!
> Starting this Friday I have 11.5 days off work, so I'm planning on doing an entire teardown / rebuild of my rigs / desk, so I'll have pics when that's all said and done. For now, here's some pics of my CIC and HT (I posted before, months ago, but oh well)...
> The desk:
> 
> There was a discussion about Blu-Rays a few pages back, I just had to post this. When this was taken we had about 900 DVD / BRs, we're up to close to 1,000 now. And not only are they in alphabetical order, they are in alphabetical order in each category (Comedy, Drama, Sci Fi, etc.). Also, I have a spreadsheet (soon to become an Access database) of all of them so we can keep track of what we have.
> 
> HT shot when you walk in:
> 
> What it looks like from the seats (or right behind them):


So much nice stuff, I really hope that water heater doesn't leak with all those electronics by it. xD I like your setup!


----------



## Xyro TR1

How about my office at work?









Excuse the phone pics.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> maybe because he has too much money? I dunno....kinda like the rich guy with 10 cars....which I'd have to admit that would likely be me. But I'd have different car for different purposes i.e. low-key car, flash car, racing car or 2, winter car/suv , Zombie Apocalypse car, wifey's car, wifey's SUV, collector car....you get the idea. Not sure if there's that many reasons to have that many different PC's other than simply wanting to. Even if you did a Game Rig, Dedicated Folding Rig, Work PC, Laptops for him and wife and a guest (why not?) still not adding up though


Well... I could tell you but since I have already opened myself to ridicule...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The man obviously has a problem. . .


I guess I won't...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> How about my office at work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the phone pics.


Well, it's a room with computers in... I guess we'll let you off









What do you do, repair / build PCs?


----------



## GigaByte

Most terrible "gaming setup" ever..


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, it's a room with computers in... I guess we'll let you off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do, repair / build PCs?


That is exactly what I do!







It's fun to make a career out of your hobby.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Most terrible "gaming setup" ever..


dat fan


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, it's a room with computers in... I guess we'll let you off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do, repair / build PCs?
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to make a career out of your hobby.
Click to expand...

How did you get an office like that if you're just repairing computers?! Around here, you'd be working in a closet..


----------



## OverClocker55

Yep I'm king xD I got 2 rooms and this is my 2nd one. First one got taken over by some terrorists. Will get it back in a month. (old brother=terrorist)


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> That is exactly what I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to make a career out of your hobby.


You have a G15...
And now, you have my eternal love and respect.







:


----------



## HPE1000

Sweet purse bro!









Also, why two chairs?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> LOL
> My personal favourite is the rig to monitor folding


ditto


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Well... I could tell you but since I have already opened myself to ridicule...I guess I won't...


No no, I'm sorry it wasn't intended to ridicule only make a humorous speculation. Trust me, I'f I could I'd probably have several rigs myself. i just think it hilarious that you have like 12


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sweet purse bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why two chairs?


Well thats my girl friends purse and one for her so she can do her stuff on le mac


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well thats my girl friends purse and one for her so she can do her stuff on le mac


No, it's your purse


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well thats my girl friends purse and one for her so she can do her stuff on le mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's your purse
Click to expand...

nah


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How did you get an office like that if you're just repairing computers?! Around here, you'd be working in a closet..


That's the benefit of working for a small company. When the company succeeds, everyone reaps the benefits!







It used to be just me and my boss working out of his house, going on site and helping people. We grew it into something substantial.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> You have a G15...
> And now, you have my eternal love and respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Dude, don't tell anyone, but if I could, I'd swap my K90 at home for one. My girl would be so sad, but <3 G15v2!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nah


next time you're busted just say it came free with the expensive cologne you bought it with. that's what i say...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time you're busted just say it came free with the expensive cologne you bought it with. that's what i say...
Click to expand...

It's meh gf's


----------



## Chickenman

We live in a small unit after recently moving to Aus, it's quite nice overall but has gloss white tiles so is a pain to keep looking clean.
My girl brought this desk before I actually arrived in Aus, like it a lot but need to get some lighting underneath it for lols.

Still rebuilding after selling everything we owned in NZ, don't even have a server or NAS at present


----------



## Papermilk

I got the same desk









I'm getting rid of the bloody thing it such a pain.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> dat fan


Mhmm..


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> We live in a small unit after recently moving to Aus, it's quite nice overall but has gloss white tiles so is a pain to keep looking clean.
> My girl brought this desk before I actually arrived in Aus, like it a lot but need to get some lighting underneath it for lols.
> Still rebuilding after selling everything we owned in NZ, don't even have a server or NAS at present


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> I got the same desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting rid of the bloody thing it such a pain.


LOL How would you like to clean and move this desk


This is my Desk in the pic, it weighs almost 900 pounds when both peaces are attached , I have moved twice and let me tell you this thing really is a pain in the a** to move or keep clean its a all solid cherry oak wood desk made by National Furniture company.


----------



## MrMacheesmo

My simple happy corner of solitude...


----------



## kazuya05

perfect


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> We live in a small unit after recently moving to Aus, it's quite nice overall but has gloss white tiles so is a pain to keep looking clean.
> My girl brought this desk before I actually arrived in Aus, like it a lot but need to get some lighting underneath it for lols.
> Still rebuilding after selling everything we owned in NZ, don't even have a server or NAS at present


i have the same gorilla camera thingie...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> dat fan


http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/32083384.jpg ?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*


This is a really gorgeous desk, I'm blown away. Very nice wire management and even though the high PC would make me nervous it looks awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> My simple happy corner of solitude...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, loving that desk.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> My simple happy corner of solitude...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


love the desk. i guess if i had to sit in the corner, this would be a great desk.


----------



## WALSRU

This thread... brought to you by IKEA!









(my friend has that desk in white)


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> 
> Real man amps there boys....


I once built my own tube amp.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This thread... brought to you by IKEA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my friend has that desk in white)


Ikea is the perfect price for what you get. I have purchased real office furniture and posted it in this thread. Cost me thousands of dollars for my entire setup, but I actually have clients come into my home office.

better to spend money on your rig than on furniture.


----------



## Jester435

forgot the picture


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> I once built my own tube amp.


nice


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> LOL
> My personal favourite is the rig to monitor folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> THIS . . . and the folding laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, the computer to monitor is an old P4 1 core / 2 thread 3.0GHz Gateway that only nets about 550 PPD, so I don't fold on it often, but it is great for monitoring everything else. Also, if one of the rigs locks up (which happens from time to time), I don't have to worry about my HFM site not updating and I can see the lock up pretty quickly (it updates the HFM website I have set up every 5 minutes). Also, HFM isn't taking resources that could be used for folding on one of the other rigs!









As for the folding laptops, what else am I going to do with them? My opinion, if I own it and it can fold, it will be folding!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> So much nice stuff, I really hope that water heater doesn't leak with all those electronics by it. xD I like your setup!


I'm not going to lie, that is a legit fear of mine. I'm in the insurance business, so needless to say, I'm over insured for everything in the house, especially the basement. I took out what is called an "Inland Marine" policy (basically a special policy to cover individual items/rooms) for my basement that will more than cover all my rigs, DVD/BRs, HT stuff, etc., so if something does happen it will be covered. Plus, it would have to flood at least 30" in the basement to get my rigs on top of the desk, which isn't likely as the basement is almost 1500sq/ft. It would take about 27,000 gallons of water in the basement to get up that highso I think I'm good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> My simple happy corner of solitude...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


I love this little corner setup you have, so neat and clean!!!! Very awesome!!


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> No no, I'm sorry it wasn't intended to ridicule only make a humorous speculation. Trust me, I'f I could I'd probably have several rigs myself. i just think it hilarious that you have like 12


Well ok...









But it's actually quite simple. When I build a new rig for gaming, I don't do a lot of upgrading. So I have a working system that's not worth a lot to sell so I just keep moving them down the ladder. 4 of those machines work, are set up, but haven't been powered on in 4 years...

But this last June I turned 55 and some of my investments matured. So I treated myself to $14K worth of new hardware. I built 2 new Rigs and bought 2 new ASUS high end laptops. As well as 2 30 Inch Dell Monitors... So now I have 6 new I7 Machines. I got one machine set up with a G27 Racing wheel and use that Rig just for Driving Games. I don't have to keep undoing the Wheel. For now anyway. One machine is strictly for work. Others I use for testing software before installing it on a "current" machine. I mean I spent $3K just on 6 Video Cards. Gotta have SLI on a 30 Inch Monitor. (2 x 3 Rigs).

But really the bottom line is I am quite disabled with Psoriatic Arthritis and don't have much of a life outside going to work, gaming and watching movies.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Well ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's actually quite simple. When I build a new rig for gaming, I don't do a lot of upgrading. So I have a working system that's not worth a lot to sell so I just keep moving them down the ladder. 4 of those machines work, are set up, but haven't been powered on in 4 years...
> But this last June I turned 55 and some of my investments matured. So I treated myself to $14K worth of new hardware. I built 2 new Rigs and bought 2 new ASUS high end laptops. As well as 2 30 Inch Dell Monitors... So now I have 6 new I7 Machines. I got one machine set up with a G27 Racing wheel and use that Rig just for Driving Games. I don't have to keep undoing the Wheel. For now anyway. One machine is strictly for work. Others I use for testing software before installing it on a "current" machine. I mean I spent $3K just on 6 Video Cards. Gotta have SLI on a 30 Inch Monitor. (2 x 3 Rigs).
> But really the bottom line is I am quite disabled with Psoriatic Arthritis and don't have much of a life outside going to work, gaming and watching movies.


What do you do for work?


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> -snip-


You stole this from Reddit.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> You stole this from Reddit.
Click to expand...

Look at the username on Reddit, fool.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> You stole this from Reddit.


LOL! Yeah... no, I assure you it's him. He did an AMA(because he's a staff member) about 6 months ago on a tech subreddit(OCN really is my only tech site, I have tons of other interests though), I don't subscribe to it so I couldn't tell you what it was








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.


I don't post anything to reddit(especially pics of my computer), I feel like I'd be cheating


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> You stole this from Reddit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.
Click to expand...

The fabled CRT of awesomeness! But they're all off, so we can't see the funny scan lines you see on CRTs when using a camera.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> You stole this from Reddit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fabled CRT of awesomeness! But they're all off, so we can't see the funny scan lines you see on CRTs when using a camera.
Click to expand...

That's why it's off.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Who needs a chair, right? Really though, I like the setup, it has a kind of tech geet meets investment banker feel.









But really, boo for not having CRT scan lines, they always make me laugh (I don't know why, I know why they happen, I understand the science behind it, but I still find them funny to see).


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This is a really gorgeous desk, I'm blown away. Very nice wire management and even though the high PC would make me nervous it looks awesome.


This little desk makes wire managment a breeze. Haha, I just wanted to keep it up off the carpet. Makes me a little nervous too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man, loving that desk.


Thanks brother!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> love the desk. i guess if i had to sit in the corner, this would be a great desk.


I spent my whole childhood in the corner, so I fell right at home...Haha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Ikea is the perfect price for what you get. I have purchased real office furniture and posted it in this thread. Cost me thousands of dollars for my entire setup, but I actually have clients come into my home office.
> better to spend money on your rig than on furniture.


I agree! Great price, good quality and easy assembly most of the time....IKEA furnishes my existence.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Well ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's actually quite simple. When I build a new rig for gaming, I don't do a lot of upgrading. So I have a working system that's not worth a lot to sell so I just keep moving them down the ladder. 4 of those machines work, are set up, but haven't been powered on in 4 years...
> But this last June I turned 55 and some of my investments matured. So I treated myself to $14K worth of new hardware. I built 2 new Rigs and bought 2 new ASUS high end laptops. As well as 2 30 Inch Dell Monitors... So now I have 6 new I7 Machines. I got one machine set up with a G27 Racing wheel and use that Rig just for Driving Games. I don't have to keep undoing the Wheel. For now anyway. One machine is strictly for work. Others I use for testing software before installing it on a "current" machine. I mean I spent $3K just on 6 Video Cards. Gotta have SLI on a 30 Inch Monitor. (2 x 3 Rigs).
> But really the bottom line is I am quite disabled with Psoriatic Arthritis and don't have much of a life outside going to work, gaming and watching movies.


Interesting. Well I hope I can be like you when i grow up







Also, I love the dedicated rig for driving games as I too am a fanatic (I have the Driving Force 2 for Gran Turismo 5). Anyway, nothing wrong with splurging if you have the cash so enjoy your 12 rigs







and yes I'll admit to a slight bit of jealousy...see sig rig


----------



## WALSRU

Right on MaxxOmega, just because it doesn't make sense for me doesn't mean it doesn't make sense for you. Glad you have a hobby that you can enjoy so thoroughly despite what you're dealing with. Don't hesitate to post more pics of your toys.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What do you do for work?


Mainframe Guru... z/OS, OS/390, MVS, JES2, CICS, CA7, ESP, VTAM, VTS, etc, etc.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.


I know! I was being sarcastic! I thought you woulda' caught on. Fool.


----------



## bgtrance

Little experimentation with my GS3.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I was being sarcastic! I thought you woulda' caught on. Fool.
Click to expand...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Picked up another monitor and a gtx 670 ftw 4gb edition.






Plan to get another 670 and sli them and then i want to do a full custom loop in the switch 810.


----------



## Remix65

nice sansui speakers...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Actually they are both Pioneer speakers. It's only the amp that's the Sansui. The bottom ones look like the Sansui model, but they are actually Pioneer lol.


----------



## holgate

im bad at taking pictures and sorry for the phone pic


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Actually they are both Pioneer speakers. It's only the amp that's the Sansui. The bottom ones look like the Sansui model, but they are actually Pioneer lol.


i meant amp







. today's music would blow vintage speakers... the amps would take the punishment. i like vintage sansui amps. my dad has sansui speakers that look like yours.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> today's music would blow vintage speakers


As long as you are within rated specs it doesn't matter what music is being played...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> im bad at taking pictures and sorry for the phone pic


Is that your computer or the guest room? HYUUUGE!


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> im bad at taking pictures and sorry for the phone pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Having your case on the floor in your bedroom, do you get a lot of dust?

Mine is on top of the desk and it still gets dusty pretty quick.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Having your case on the floor in your bedroom, do you get a lot of dust?
> Mine is on top of the desk and it still gets dusty pretty quick.


Mine's on the floor of my bedroom and it's not too bad. I think it'll depend on your case, your house/location, and how often you clean


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is that your computer or the guest room? HYUUUGE!


room isnt huge but case is. that's a nice case. and i like the arrangement that's not facing the wall.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Picked up another monitor and a gtx 670 ftw 4gb edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan to get another 670 and sli them and then i want to do a full custom loop in the switch 810.


Iron, I always love seeing pics of that room!! So clean, so well done!! And your setup is AWESOME! Nicely done, sir.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thanks a lot WonderMutt!!! Still plan to get another 670, full custom loop, and probably a switch 810


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Thanks a lot WonderMutt!!! Still plan to get another 670, full custom loop, and probably a switch 810


Yeah, I'm still debating on if I want the Mountain Mods UFO-CYO or if I want to custom build a wooden case to fit my needs and just by the interior parts (MB tray, HDD / 5.25 bays, etc) from MM to use in my own build. I've seen some pretty sweet wooden cases with acrylic windows that have got me thinking... IDK, I'll decide after the new year.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still debating on if I want the Mountain Mods UFO-CYO or if I want to custom build a wooden case to fit my needs and just by the interior parts (MB tray, HDD / 5.25 bays, etc) from MM to use in my own build. I've seen some pretty sweet wooden cases with acrylic windows that have got me thinking... IDK, I'll decide after the new year.


I love the wood case idea. See my sig. Hopefully you have more imagination then I did.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I love the wood case idea. See my sig. Hopefully you have more imagination then I did.


Haha, your's was one of the ones that had inspired me!! I love your case and was thinking of doing something kinda similar, but without the sound deadening stuff (the noise doesn't bother me). This is one of the best looking cases I've ever seen, my only thing is that you don't have access to the MB connections from outside the case, so I was thinking of doing something similar, but have the MB connections (back pannel) go into a compartment at the top that will be closed off and unseen, then have the very top on hinges so if you needed to get to the cables, you can flip up the top and they would be right there.

I don't know exactly how I would want to do it, I haven't drawn up plans yet, but I love 95% of your layout (especially the MB facing the front and the mass of 5.25 slots). If I do decide to go this route, I might PM you to ask some questions before I begin, if that would be cool with you?


----------



## gbak

here is mine,


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha, your's was one of the ones that had inspired me!! I love your case and was thinking of doing something kinda similar, but without the sound deadening stuff (the noise doesn't bother me). This is one of the best looking cases I've ever seen, my only thing is that you don't have access to the MB connections from outside the case, so I was thinking of doing something similar, but have the MB connections (back pannel) go into a compartment at the top that will be closed off and unseen, then have the very top on hinges so if you needed to get to the cables, you can flip up the top and they would be right there.
> I don't know exactly how I would want to do it, I haven't drawn up plans yet, but I love 95% of your layout (especially the MB facing the front and the mass of 5.25 slots). If I do decide to go this route, I might PM you to ask some questions before I begin, if that would be cool with you?


Thanks. I love to inspire and be inspired. I will look for your PM. I built the bay drive slots that way because I was tired of doing the reach around to access the bays. I get the reach around enough from the wife.


----------



## bryce

Just got my last monitor hooked up finally. Bought a $50 gfx card for $20 at BestBuy because I wanted it NOW lols. All that card is for is the monitor nothing else.



http://imgur.com/lGsPD



How I have the monitor propped up. Not pretty, but it works.



http://imgur.com/6bdHG


----------



## Kittencake

^_^ the kitty command center redone


----------



## PTCB

More like penquin command center.


----------



## kamikaze_

dat HP membrane keyboard


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> [Snip]
> 
> ^_^ the kitty command center redone


Aren't there more penguins than the last time?









I like the the christmas one on the right monitor.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Aren't there more penguins than the last time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the the christmas one on the right monitor.


yup theres one thats a beanball that fell behind the monitor he usually sits on top on the middle of the monitors and I got the one thats in the cup


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> I got the same desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting rid of the bloody thing it such a pain.


everyone in nz/aus has this desk lol. my friend has 3 of them


----------



## Dominik

This was my setup downstairs in my basement last summer. Now that i'm off school i might just bring it down again. All those cables where finally put into the wall so it looks nice and slick now.


----------



## lagittaja

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Multiroom lol
From my Galaxy Note


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominik*
> 
> This was my setup downstairs in my basement last summer. Now that i'm off school i might just bring it down again. All those cables where finally put into the wall so it looks nice and slick now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominik*
> 
> This was my setup downstairs in my basement last summer. Now that i'm off school i might just bring it down again. All those cables where finally put into the wall so it looks nice and slick now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really good









I really like the wall texture, also the warm cozy colors on the furniture has a nice contrast to the nice bright big screen


----------



## pamasta

sweet


----------



## Garyx24

cool


----------



## pamasta

my setup. built the desk. nothing fancy but it gets the job done. failed panorama


----------



## Fasista

Mine!


----------



## ginger_nuts

This was after a mammoth clean up.









The desk is home made, the case is a 2nd hand rack case and the second monitor is for connecting O.P.C. ( Other Peoples Computers ) to.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pamasta*
> 
> my setup. built the desk. nothing fancy but it gets the job done. failed panorama


wow dude this looks awesome i used to have my creative 4.1 like that hanging u can c wt i mean by checking my photos


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> Mine!


What are those speakers? are they orange? really like the way they look, but how do they sound?

It does worry me that you own a NEW xbox 360.. why would anyone buy one of those new?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What are those speakers? are they orange? really like the way they look, but how do they sound?
> It does worry me that you own a NEW xbox 360.. why would anyone buy one of those new?


They break a lot, thats probably why, I am still rocking the old xbox though.

I got lucky


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What are those speakers? are they orange? really like the way they look, but how do they sound?
> It does worry me that you own a NEW xbox 360.. why would anyone buy one of those new?


a new and white Xbox







didn't know those existed i regret buying mine in black color now


----------



## HPE1000

I just hide away my xbox and speakers behind my monitor, so you cannot see it from any angle in my room. I like it that way


----------



## OverClocker55

Haha clean your cables back there.


----------



## HPE1000

As with my computer, many hours have been spent doing it, nothing works lol. there is actually a lot of hidden cable work going to and from my desk that is actually pretty amazing.


----------



## OverClocker55

oh where is your case?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> oh where is your case?


Slightly visible in the second picture, its on a little table I have for it.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## afropelican

My Turn


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> This was after a mammoth clean up.


You had a mammoth do the clean up? Neat, at least he didn't step on anything...


----------



## Cryra

Update


----------



## afropelican

At first glance the mic looked like a pair of 'helping hands'.... Maybe im tired


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican*
> 
> My Turn


Is that a 6950? I think I have the same case and gpu as you


----------



## OverClocker55

It's a 580. Check his sig.


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It's a 580. Check his sig.


Oh ok. I just saw that it was a TFIII and I can't see his sig on my iPod.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*
> 
> 
> Update


What monitor stand is that? I love how it mounts to the desk and can still center one screen.


----------



## Cryra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> What monitor stand is that? I love how it mounts to the desk and can still center one screen.


It's the Arctic z2 dual monitor stand


----------



## ivr56

What my room looks when when I have yet to do any cleaning for a few months.

After a few hours figuring out why Windows didn't want to receive any Kinect input/output finally got a basic motion capture set up at home running off Mountain Lion. Boggles my mind, chances are its driver conflict somewhere but I do not exactly know.


----------



## afropelican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Oh ok. I just saw that it was a TFIII and I can't see his sig on my iPod.


Its actually a twin frozr 2







but the case IS awesome, people say it has no cable management but i think its good especially considering the price.(use a couple of black zip ties and it does wonders







)


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*
> 
> 
> Update


I looked at that monitor stand but didn't buy it. I decided to go for this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R9HQLI/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00 instead. I like how the one I linked allows me to clamp it to my desk and also put screws through it for extra support. I even had my 280lb brother tug and pull on it to make sure it was sturdy. Thing never moved an inch.

I do like the usb ports on your stand though, very cool


----------



## intelman

Finally got my nvidia surround going (Christmas presents







)


----------



## MaDeuce50

Damn! nice setup. How do you have your accessory display mounted?


----------



## pjBSOD

Ahhhh!!! That taskbar would really bother me. You can force it to the center monitor if you'd like, which I would recommend... unless you like neck-pain having to constantly turn your head to see the time and other various icons.


----------



## intelman

Thanks guys!

The accessory display is on one of these
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> Ahhhh!!! That taskbar would really bother me. You can force it to the center monitor if you'd like, which I would recommend... unless you like neck-pain having to constantly turn your head to see the time and other various icons.


I would really like to, but I'm having trouble doing that with Windows 8. I've only looked around a little, but hopefully there is a way to force it over.


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, there's a few things you need to do, actually. For me, if I want one taskbar without the use of a program, I have to set it to extended display rather than eyefinity which I would do via CCC for AMD (have extend desktop to this display). I haven't used Windows 8, but in Windows 7, you can do it by right click desktop > screen resolution, and then click the center monitor and check the box that says 'make this my main display'.

To be in eyefinity or surround (all monitors act as 1 big display) and not have the taskbar stretch across the entire screen, you'll need to use a 3rd party program I believe. I never bothered, especially since I don't have a GPU capable of eyefinity gaming.. or the want and or need.


----------



## Narokuu

Wife got me some Christmas gifts, sorry the photos are horrible, my phone takes less than crap pictures.
my Pc is in the kitchen/livng room combo.. so its not much space xD


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Finally got my nvidia surround going (Christmas presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you got the Dayton B652s and the Dayton amp. How are you connecting your JVCs to your PC?


----------



## gtsteviiee

What color should my backlight be? White or Blue? I'm getting the Quickfire TK with Blue backlit soon so, I'm stuck between white and blue. The inside of my case has blue fans and white Neon.

Edit: The accent lighting behind the monitor.

Changing the mouse pad to the XtractPads XXL also, going to clean the wirings up a bit and paint the PC stand to same color.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I looked at that monitor stand but didn't buy it. I decided to go for this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002R9HQLI/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00 instead. I like how the one I linked allows me to clamp it to my desk and also put screws through it for extra support. I even had my 280lb brother tug and pull on it to make sure it was sturdy. Thing never moved an inch.
> I do like the usb ports on your stand though, very cool


I bought that same stand also and love it! Makes more room on the shelf the monitors were on. I have two different monitors though so they don't line up but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I see you got the Dayton B652s and the Dayton amp. How are you connecting your JVCs to your PC?


I rarely use them, but when I do I just plug them into my soundcard


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Look at the username on Reddit, fool.


Tsk tsk. No need for name calling.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Finally got my nvidia surround going (Christmas presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Excellent...Very Cool... I like the Blue Light too...


----------



## OverClocker55

Update


----------



## DownshiftArtist

What happened to the stylish purse?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> What happened to the stylish purse?


It's on my other bed. She is over again.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Understood. Looks good though







Hows that G110 kb working out for you?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It's on my other bed. She is over again.


what is the story behind the 3 towers and 2 laptops?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Understood. Looks good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows that G110 kb working out for you?


I love it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It's on my other bed. She is over again.
> 
> 
> 
> what is the story behind the 3 towers and 2 laptops?
Click to expand...

I love teh pc's


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"OverClocker55*
> I love teh pc's


That isnt a story.

I am assuming they all aren't yours


----------



## sasuke256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> That isnt a story.
> I am assuming they all aren't yours


assuming that too


----------



## DownshiftArtist

After some much needed cleaning


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> That isnt a story.
> I am assuming they all aren't yours
> 
> 
> 
> assuming that too
Click to expand...

There all mine


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> There all mine


Time to sell some of your computers and get a decent monitor..


----------



## InfoWarrior

I guess its about time I put my setup on here. I got sick of sitting so close to the monitor so I picked up this nice 30x60" desk from Office Max for $60. Also notice the monitor. Its the 120hz acer which used to have an orange base but I couldnt stand it so I painted it.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Time to sell some of your computers and get a decent monitor..


I lol'ed


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Finally got my nvidia surround going (Christmas presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


how do you have the 4th monitor mounted? can you post or pm me some pics of what it looks like behind?i wanna setup my 4th but dont wanna really drill holes in the wall to mount it


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*
> 
> how do you have the 4th monitor mounted? can you post or pm me some pics of what it looks like behind?i wanna setup my 4th but dont wanna really drill holes in the wall to mount it


Answered in a previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> The accessory display is on one of these


I really love his set up. It would be nice to have a set up such as that if I ever do website design full time.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'll be getting one soon. A 3D one


----------



## AbdullahG

Mom's money or Dad's money?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'll be getting one soon. A 3D one


Kids and their 3D.. you need to get a IPS and put that GPU to work.. expensive GPU to be running a 1080P acer


----------



## kamikaze_

as posted in the water cooling thread...
before change of tubing and coolant.

primochill coolant, total garbage, no uv effect and just gunks/fogs tubing my friends. i tried pipe cleaners, but it just smears on the inside of the tubing; too much hassle so i put in new tubing. that's about all primochill is good for anyway, tubing.....


black light held to it.

last result after i zip tie uv lights and boot up for use. now i'm happier with my PC.


ok bros now we get to the room pictures and cool stuff bros.

reliable $50 mousepads but i think i like the old steelseries qck+ pad i had since mid 2010 so i bought a fnatic qck+

aimbots

wallhacks

i'm still waiting on my leopold keyboard and that sharkoon darkglider with the avago 9500 v2 sensor in it.
it's the exact same design as the Feenix Nascita, anyone notice that? http://www.feenixcollection.com/nascita.html lul


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Mom's money or Dad's money?


Mine


----------



## Lazy Bear

Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.

First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:



Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:



And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):





What do you guys think?


----------



## pamasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Beautiful


----------



## OverClocker55

Staph quoting without spoilers.....


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?






Really digging the setup. I'd love to do something like this with 3x U2711 when money permits of course. Also really liking that Duck Keyboard and the wrist rest!

Also what kind of Beyer Dynamic headphones are those? Any amp for them?


----------



## Lazy Bear

They're DT880 250ohms, running them through a Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2D and a Creative 70SB150000000.

I also use them at work and I run them through a FiiO E7, which is just fine. I know that OCN never recommends any mobile amps, but I really love my FiiO. My first ever real cans were a pair of HD 280s, and when I got that amp it seriously changed everything. There was such a difference, the range was massively improved, I could hear every instrument in music, it was just such a jump. Ever since then I've been improving my audio collection, and right now I own three cans, the 280s, my DT880s, and a new pair of Ultrasone Pro 550s, which are strictly for music, and which I love to death. The DT880s were actually a present, but the other two were bought with my own monies. Hopefully one day I'll get into speakers, but as of right now my headphones are doing great.

I wish I could take a picture with my new mic in the setup. I got an AT2020 but my T3i's charger has gone missing so I'm without a camera, and I'd rather have no pictures than crap pictures on here.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah people, please use spoilers especially if you are quoting more than one picture.

I kind of failed at manual settings in low light


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah people, please use spoilers especially if you are quoting more than one picture.
> I kind of failed at manual settings in low light





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







How's that radio? I kind of wanted to get one. Does it do FM/AM too?


----------



## Jester435

Anyone with a water cooler in their closet is doing it RIGHT..

your room and setup is awesome!!


----------



## Jester435

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?






What model number are those Dell Monitors? Are they the U2312H in your Sig?


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> 
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks better in landscape. Maybe lift them up a bit in portrait... then might be too tall gmm not sure. Its nice either way

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> aimbots
> 
> wallhacks


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah people, please use spoilers especially if you are quoting more than one picture.
> I kind of failed at manual settings in low light


this is nice...


----------



## OverClocker55

I prefer them in landscape too








But looks great


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that radio? I kind of wanted to get one. Does it do FM/AM too?


It's nice, its a Logitech UE I belive and it does AM/FM, Online radio (some require subscriptions like last.fm and spotify) but iheartradio and more work for free, and it does SiriusXM online radio which I have a subscription to and it's amazing, I listen to shade45 all day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Anyone with a water cooler in their closet is doing it RIGHT..
> your room and setup is awesome!!










Thanks! The cabinet above the fridge has snacks, and there is a coffee maker on the other side lol...


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's nice, its a Logitech UE I belive and it does AM/FM, Online radio (some require subscriptions like last.fm and spotify) but iheartradio and more work for free, and it does SiriusXM online radio which I have a subscription to and it's amazing, I listen to shade45 all day


I just looked on their site and I saw the price


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What model number are those Dell Monitors? Are they the U2312H in your Sig?


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I prefer them in landscape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looks great


Nah, screw landscape. Here's how I see it:

*Portrait:*

_Pros:_
-Closer to 16:10 resolutions so it's easier to run games at 3420x1920 or 3600x1920.
-Better FOV and HUD scaling in most games.
-Better for watching movies and for FPS games.
-Saves space on desk.
-Results in much bigger screen and a better transition from single monitor to multi monitor.
-Without IPS monitors it is pretty much impossible due to the change in hue in most monitors when looked at from an angle below them, dunno how to explain that.
-Better for games such as Dota 2 because it simply expands the size of the game, and does not give you extra and unneeded vision. It just scales up, which is much nicer, and you get a very similar resolution as if you were to be playing on one monitor.

_Cons:_
-Not as good for multi tasking.
-Not very good for forum use and other internet browsing in general, but you get used to it.
-Most monitors, save the new ASUS, LG, and Dell Ultrasharp IPS panels, do not allow for portrait with their stock mounts.
-Sometimes overwhelming while gaming (at first).
-Vertical screen tear becomes horizontal screen tear.

*Landscape:*

_Pros:_
-Better for multitasking, although this is an opinion.
-Looks somewhat more impressive.
-Added peripheral vision in FPS and all first person games.
-Most monitors with regular sized bezels can do this right out of the box.
-Generally easy to get used to.

_Cons:_
-Much harder for GPUs to run and will cause higher idle temps because of it.
-Most game HUDs do not scale at all.
-A lot of incompatibility with games.
-Uses much more desk space.
-Requires more custom settings in games.
-Peripheral vision comes with broken FOV and looks rather stupid because of the intense tunnel vision experienced at that level of FOV.
-Harder to set up and change stuff around.
-Usually needs a custom mount so that the bezels are arranged properly.
-Worse for first person gaming in my opinion.
-Worse for strategy tames.


----------



## Remix65

i think which orientation is better for multitasking is personal and depends on the number of monitors. me personally i've fully converted to portrait on my 5 monitor setup. even on a single monitor i prefer portrait mode.


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> I just looked on their site and I saw the price


Ive always wanted one , theyre just really expensive


----------



## rgwoehr

The sig rig and iMac:

My "new" Dell Optiplex 745 connected to the TV. I'm hoping to upgrade that from the E6300 to a Q6600 in the near future and put a decent video card in it.

Sorry about the focus on this one, but I'm too lazy to get out my camera and tripod again:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> Ive always wanted one , theyre just really expensive


Well the thing is I listen to the radio at the very least 5 hours a day, so it's worth it for me.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> Ive always wanted one , theyre just really expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing is I listen to the radio at the very least 5 hours a day, so it's worth it for me.
Click to expand...

What do you listen to?


----------



## ericlee30

I personally don't think theLogitech Squeezebox Radio Network Audio Player is expensive for what you get and it has great sound. Anything that is made with good quality comes with a price, Bad quality is cheap. I would rather spend $200 on the Logitech and have a very good product then buy some cheap radio that I will hate. I personally don't but cheap stuff just because it does not last and then I would have to go but another one in 3 months. If you add that up by the end of the year you should of just bought the Good radio to began with.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What do you listen to?


Music! I listen to rap usually, talib kweli, mos def, nas, common, immortal technique, vinnie paz, R.A the rugged man, the roots, hopsin, cool calm pete, ugk, a tribe called quest, gang starr, tech n9ne sometimes, etc.. you know, real rap. Then sway in the morning on shade 45


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What do you listen to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music! I listen to rap usually, talib kweli, mos def, nas, common, immortal technique, vinnie paz, R.A the rugged man, the roots, hopsin, cool calm pete, ugk, a tribe called quest, gang starr, tech n9ne sometimes, etc.. you know, real rap. Then sway in the morning on shade 45
Click to expand...

Pandora FTW


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Pandora FTW


Only problem with things like pandora, spotify, iheartradio, last.fm is you aren't going to find new music as easily as you would listening on the radio, I still use them, but it's not the same.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Only problem with things like pandora, spotify, iheartradio, last.fm is you aren't going to find new music as easily as you would listening on the radio, I still use them, but it's not the same.


100% agree with this statement. grooveshark is a great music website because you find new hits and then play them in a custom playlist.


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Music! I listen to rap usually, talib kweli, mos def, nas, common, immortal technique, vinnie paz, R.A the rugged man, the roots, hopsin, cool calm pete, ugk, a tribe called quest, gang starr, tech n9ne sometimes, etc.. you know, real rap. Then sway in the morning on shade 45


How do you have Hopsin on your list but not Kendrick Lamar?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> How do you have Hopsin on your list but not Kendrick Lamar?


I left a ton of people out. As far as I am concerned he has not done much yet, he is young, but he only really has a couple songs out that people know about. If he continues he could be a pretty good rapper though. I like just about all kinds of rap, even a couple lil wayne songs from time to time


----------



## gtsteviiee

Swimming Pools, A.D.H.D HOOMAGAWD.

__
https://soundcloud.com/bird-peterson%2Fswimming-pools-bird-peterson-remix


----------



## pepejovi

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80ohm vs 250ohm vs AKG K272 HD?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I left a ton of people out. As far as I am concerned he has not done much yet, he is young, but he only really has a couple songs out that people know about. If he continues he could be a pretty good rapper though. I like just about all kinds of rap, even a couple lil wayne songs from time to time


Hopsin is the same way though? He only has 1 good song in my opinion and that's his vol. 5.

Either way, its good to see someone have a good taste in rap.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Swimming Pools, A.D.H.D HOOMAGAWD.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/bird-peterson%2Fswimming-pools-bird-peterson-remix


Yessir


----------



## TBev0

Some pictures of my living room and loft and a screenshot of an old server. The one with the xmas tree is actually from last year's xmas i believe but the other shot of the living room was taken about 5min ago. Screenshot is also from Nov last year. Loft shots are also from 'the archives' but most of the hardware is still in use although i've got a few things running from raspberry pi's now. Enjoy.. Oh btw website is www.homecomputerlab.com which is served from one of my pi's in case anyone is interested, should be a decent test to see how the pi holds up if i get a bit of traffic across..


----------



## BMorrisSly

Will upload mine tomorrow. Mobile uploads it the wrong way.


----------



## midgetjacko

Well i haven't posted here in a little while so I will update what i have done to my set up.

Before:


After:


----------



## AbdullahG

That's really clean. I can't even see the wires for the computer or monitor.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife got me some Christmas gifts, sorry the photos are horrible, my phone takes less than crap pictures.
> my Pc is in the kitchen/livng room combo.. so its not much space xD


Nice. Have the same Panty & Stocking wallscroll of Scanty and Kneesocks...blocked by my piano at the moment.

Anybody have any experience with any Sofa Beds in terms of comfort level (ones that lay flat...not the pull-outs)? I'm thinking of replacing my current 'Full' bed to save some space but I'm not sure yet.



Spoiler: Current Bed


----------



## RJacobs28

Had to post to show my Christmas present!! Samsung MD230X3


----------



## eurotrade07




----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> This was after a mammoth clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desk is home made, the case is a 2nd hand rack case and the second monitor is for connecting O.P.C. ( Other Peoples Computers ) to.


that is the worst acronym in history.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Looks like milk... You'd cry over it if that milk spilled....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looks like milk... You'd cry over it if that milk spilled....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Had to post to show my Christmas present!! Samsung MD230X3


Nice setup, I like the thin bezels on the monitors. Clean desk.


----------



## raptorxrx

Here is my current setup


----------



## Jason33w

got a bit of an upgrade


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason33w*
> 
> got a bit of an upgrade
> 
> 
> Looks awesome


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eurotrade07*


Don't know what is more impressive, the mobile phone collection or the knife collection!!!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Had to post to show my Christmas present!! Samsung MD230X3


Holy $1,600 Dollar monitors Batman!

ridiculously sweet monitor setup! Merry Christmas


----------



## Jabba1977

My "NEW PROJECT"...

SOON MORE!!!!...


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> SOON MORE!!!!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Please quote with spoilers.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Please quote with spoilers.


Sorry, its fixed now.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Here is my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive setup! reminds me of my current









which will change soon enough. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> 
> SOON MORE!!!!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too much awesome!


Nice! you'll need to share specs at some point.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> 
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


What mic is that?


----------



## Lazy Bear

It's a bad Dynex desk mic. I got a new mic, and it's an Audio Technica AT2020, it's way better.


----------



## core1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Here is my current setup


Nice, clean looking setup.


----------



## Wheezy Baby

It's an ikea desk with an ikea desk as the backsplash. Best $20 I've ever spent. Working on getting a wireless mouse and keyboard so it will be very minimalist and clean.


----------



## kamikaze_

ikea so good bro i got a naice looking black & white desk OLOLOWUT WHERE'S THE CABLE MESS and the cool little ikea lamp to set the elegance
edit: but wait my friend which of these three headphones should i use though. plz help. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BiscuitHead

Haven't posted in here in quite a while. Update!!

After some *major* cleaning, and a little bit of rearranging, I thought I would post up some new pictures.
_*Warning: Phone pictures!*_

Overview


Desk shot


Christmas present from my lady! (Along with headphones and mouse pad. Both Monoprice







)


I'll even be risque and show you the back (along with my attempt at some cable management)










The only thing that I don't like is that now my rig has to go between the desk and the wall (no I'm not using that dell inside the desk) so you can't see through the window on the case







I'll figure something out eventually.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> SOON MORE!!!!...


I'm usually anti-full-tower but I'm suddenly overcome with the desire to buy a Level 10 case. That is SEXY


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezy Baby*
> 
> 
> It's an ikea desk with an ikea desk as the backsplash. Best $20 I've ever spent. Working on getting a wireless mouse and keyboard so it will be very minimalist and clean.


how did you get the backsplash to be stable?

If you dont want a gaming keyboard the Logitech k800 is a phenomenal choice for wireless. I still use a G7 for my wireless mouse, but they are impossible to find.

great setup tho!


----------



## Jeci

I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing looking setup. How did you hide all the cables?


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


I'm not much for your tower, but I love that desk with the lighting. Very awesome!


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Amazing looking setup. How did you hide all the cables?


Could be wrong but they are probably secured to the underside of the desk somehow.


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:
> 
> Nu Uh ! Im a Happy Bunny D: ! http://steamcommunity.com/id/happybunnytime/
> 
> Dont Steal my name good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## BMorrisSly

Okay so here's my new room. My phone isn't very good at the whole panorama, but you get the idea. A few banksy canvases need to go up mind.
*Room.*


*Desk.*


----------



## Badwrench

Updated my setup:

Added my Sony DA-30ES, Energy sub, some Dayton bookshelfs, and a new stand for the headphones.


----------



## Hydroplane

My temporary setup. Tons of stuff packed in there







Yes, that's an old school iBook in front of the Samsung 305T+. Which sadly is dead.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> My temporary setup. Tons of stuff packed in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's an old school iBook in front of the Samsung 305T+. Which sadly is dead.


I like your normal setup, if that's the one on your profile.


----------



## pamasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Haven't posted in here in quite a while. Update!!
> After some *major* cleaning, and a little bit of rearranging, I thought I would post up some new pictures.
> _*Warning: Phone pictures!*_
> Overview
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk shot
> 
> Christmas present from my lady! (Along with headphones and mouse pad. Both Monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'll even be risque and show you the back (along with my attempt at some cable management)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I don't like is that now my rig has to go between the desk and the wall (no I'm not using that dell inside the desk) so you can't see through the window on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll figure something out eventually.


I have that same blue ray drive


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> My temporary setup. Tons of stuff packed in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's an old school iBook in front of the Samsung 305T+. Which sadly is dead.


I have the exact same desk...


----------



## Hydroplane

That's my old setup from about a year ago... I just moved the mess elsewhere. Everything is shifted to one side of the room for renovations so there isn't much space.

That desk is a tank! Shame it's only 52 inches wide, barely room for a multimonitor setup. Yours must have been dropped down a staircase to be in that condition







one of the only desks I'd trust with an old school huge CRT.


----------



## Wheezy Baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how did you get the backsplash to be stable?
> If you dont want a gaming keyboard the Logitech k800 is a phenomenal choice for wireless. I still use a G7 for my wireless mouse, but they are impossible to find.
> great setup tho!


I actually mounted 4 picture hangers to the wall using spacers. Type A-15 in this picture. They are spaced off about 2cm using small plastic spacers sold any any hardware store. You just mount thiose onto the desk itself, then drill 4 screws (cheese head style) into the wall, then just slip the anchors in. Hangs the desk about a few cm off the wall, just enough to run the wires. Cost about $4. Did the same to mount the monitor to the desk. If everything wasn't already mounted tightly, I would snap some good shots. I also got an ikea desk grommet behind the monitor so the wires are tucked nicely.

Here are a few more shots from my phone.



Pictures don't do the setup justice but it's very clean.


----------



## Jester435

That makes perfect sense.. awesome setup bro!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am so jealous, that is absolutely stunning.

I'm still in college, but after next year, when I move into my own apartment here in Pasadena, I am definitely going to try to have something that clean.


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:






Really clean setup and nice setup and +1 for the nice cable management. I can't wait to pick up my second U2711. I am in love with Ultrasharps


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## bryce

I feel sorry for your rig. Give it some loving and clean it out


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> That's my old setup from about a year ago... I just moved the mess elsewhere. Everything is shifted to one side of the room for renovations so there isn't much space.
> That desk is a tank! Shame it's only 52 inches wide, barely room for a multimonitor setup. Yours must have been dropped down a staircase to be in that condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the only desks I'd trust with an old school huge CRT.


I got it used for $20, delivered from 60 miles away in a snow storm. lol Not sure what they did to it, but they said it was in a basement with a bunch of stuff piled on it for a few years. It's still solid as a rock though.


----------



## MrMacheesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> SOON MORE!!!!...


Sweet Jeebus....Color me jealous! I love, love, love all of it! Nice work all around!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMacheesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> SOON MORE!!!!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Jeebus....Color me jealous! I love, love, love all of it! Nice work all around!
Click to expand...

it would be nice if you could use a spoiler please.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ugg that's awful... How about putting the PC up on a desk or somewhere a little less dusty. And get a metro Metro Data Vac on amazon.

_Edit other side notes:
If you feel like going all out maybe do some cable management (Although it's more for looks than anything else







) I'm also not sure you should have two different fans in push pull on you rad. I would just remove the cheap light up one. It won't make much of a difference in performance either way._


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I just picked up a new desk and lamp (still need to get a bulb!) from Ikea, i'm a happy bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Simple and clean looking. What kind of camera did you use to take those pics?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Simple and clean looking. What kind of camera did you use to take those pics?


I think he has a Nikon D3100.


----------



## bob7up

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob7up*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GS III _and_ 650D. Double win. (Now just get some cable management goin in that beautiful case.








)

Also, why is the optical drive on the desk?


----------



## RJacobs28

There really is something simple and beautiful about the 650D (spose thats why i bought one), there just an all round clean case.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> There really is something simple and beautiful about the 650D (spose thats why i bought one), there just an all round clean case.


I know I sure love mine.


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Ugg that's awful... How about putting the PC up on a desk or somewhere a little less dusty. And get a metro Metro Data Vac on amazon.
> _Edit other side notes:
> If you feel like going all out maybe do some cable management (Although it's more for looks than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm also not sure you should have two different fans in push pull on you rad. I would just remove the cheap light up one. It won't make much of a difference in performance either way._


I would love to have one of those. Problem is it's 30 dollars more expensive on Amazon.ca just... well, probably just because.


----------



## bob7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> GS III _and_ 650D. Double win. (Now just get some cable management goin in that beautiful case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Also, why is the optical drive on the desk?


I'm pretty bad at cable management, but it's hard to see with the side panel on. As to why there is an optical drive on the desk is because I accidentally ordered two, after I took the picture I put the one on the desk in my drawer.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Spoiler: Ikea Desk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*






Is that the Vika Amon desk? If so, what size is that? I'm thinking about getting a similar desk.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Is that the Vika Amon desk? If so, what size is that? I'm thinking about getting a similar desk.


Me too, in fact. I wasn't sure if I would want the 75cm deep version or if 60cm would be fine.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Don't know what is more impressive, the mobile phone collection or the knife collection!!!


Or the Waffen SS background on the laptop screen...


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> Or the Waffen SS background on the laptop screen...


Not really a big deal


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have the exact same desk...


I have that same Dell monitor


----------



## Ferling

My new room and tv


----------



## Jopel

My computerroom in our home, work in progress


----------



## 404usernotfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> My "NEW PROJECT"...
> SOON MORE!!!!...


where did you get that desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I have that same Dell monitor


Us and everyone else in the world. lmao I have several more in the closet, too. All broken in one way or another...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> Not really a big deal


not at all, everyone knows the Nazis were so cool


----------



## Frazz

I really need to tuck away those cables at the end of my desk.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> My new room and tv
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh wow, So that's what a prodigy looks like with an LED fan in front, Nice setup!


----------



## core1911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> My computerroom in our home, work in progress





Really nice looking setup.
Any chance of a link for that wallpaper?


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core1911*
> 
> Really nice looking setup.
> Any chance of a link for that wallpaper?


Thanks man!
Here you go








http://www.wallconvert.com/converted/earth_seen_from_space_at_night_1920x1080-113131.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

All latest 100+ Posts are ALL clean and beautiful Computer room. No need to quote them all.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *404usernotfound*
> 
> where did you get that desk


I can't tell you were he got that desk but I can tell you what kind of desk it is. It's a art Desk








Just look at art stuff from art retailers and you will find something similar to his desk. A buddy of mine has a desk that looks just like that a he draws Fantasy art for a living.

Taking a closer look at it it could be a frosted glass table with with lighting underneath it like cold cathodes, or leds, something he personally installed himself and customized


----------



## core1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wallconvert.com/converted/earth_seen_from_space_at_night_1920x1080-113131.html


Thanks dude


----------



## Kavster12

Just moved house and this is what it looks like so far. Not clean and tidy YET















WORK DEFINITELY IN PROGRESS


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Just moved house and this is what it looks like so far. Not clean and tidy YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORK DEFINITELY IN PROGRESS


You got a sweet room my friend


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> You got a sweet room my friend


Thanks man. Going to Dubai very soon, will pick up a keyboard, mouse and hard drives


----------



## FEAR.

2013


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


That's pretty


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you need some nice wall treatment behind your monitors and it would be perfect


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> That's pretty


Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> you need some nice wall treatment behind your monitors and it would be perfect


I had been considering that for a while now, might get it done this year.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> not at all, everyone knows the Nazis were so cool


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> 2013


First off, nice setup, extremely clean! Second, I love your foot stool under your desk! Can I ask what it is and where you got it?

Last, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who likes an armless chair!


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Me too, in fact. I wasn't sure if I would want the 75cm deep version or if 60cm would be fine.


It's the 150 x 75cm if i recall correctly - I wasn't even aware they did a 60cm depth or else I would have probably got it! My desks a little large for my room, but now i've got so much space I'd never go back... I ended up going with the Vika Amon/Vika Adils combo £35 for a desk I thought was pretty good value!!

Ellis is right as well I use a d3100.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> It's the 150 x 75cm if i recall correctly - I wasn't even aware they did a 60cm depth or else I would have probably got it! My desks a little large for my room, but now i've got so much space I'd never go back... I ended up going with the Vika Amon/Vika Adils combo £35 for a desk I thought was pretty good value!!
> Ellis is right as well I use a d3100.


Ah right, thanks. Yeah, I think it was £35 for the 75cm one and £25 for the 60cm, at least on the website. Not sure if I really need a new desk though, and it'd have to be delivered


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> First off, nice setup, extremely clean! Second, I love your foot stool under your desk! Can I ask what it is and where you got it?
> Last, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who likes an armless chair!


Thanks, Its handmade, just some wood covered in carpet, simple and cheap.


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jopel*
> 
> My computerroom in our home, work in progress


where did you get that desk? is that a gunmetal color or is that the camera? nice setup!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Finally got a new mouse and keyboard!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Not a very left hand friendly mouse.


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> where did you get that desk? is that a gunmetal color or is that the camera? nice setup!


Thanks man!







I bought it online from a office supplier.
The colour of the desk itself is anthracite oak, so no it is not the camera








Here is a link to the supplier I bought it from:
http://www.kantoormeubelland.nl/product/47/kt188-kantoortafel/


----------



## core1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 
> Finally got a new mouse and keyboard!


Does that mouse really work left-handed?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Ah right, thanks. Yeah, I think it was £35 for the 75cm one and £25 for the 60cm, at least on the website. Not sure if I really need a new desk though, and it'd have to be delivered


Ah yeh that's annoying - to ship the desk from bristol to my house would have cost me £35, driving cost me less than tenner i recon!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Ah yeh that's annoying - to ship the desk from bristol to my house would have cost me £35, driving cost me less than tenner i recon!


Oh wow, when I looked a few days ago they said that delivery was £10. I don't drive anyway so I'd have to persuade one of my parents to drive me to Croydon and back, which I'm pretty sure would be more than £10 in fuel. I guess I could get the train too, but screw that


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

PSU box for a monitor stand FTW!

Ghetto, yet functional.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> PSU box for a monitor stand FTW!
> Ghetto, yet functional.


i am using compaq deskpro en6350 sff upgraded to the max for my asus 22" tft


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a new mouse and keyboard!


Should of got a Sensei. it's for left and right hands.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Finally got a new mouse and keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mouse really work left-handed?
Click to expand...

I actually have that mouse as well. While it's obviously a right-hand mouse by design, it really doesn't feel bad left handed. You'd have to be careful to not hit the forward/back buttons, and the Sniper button cant be used at all, but in terms of grip it's fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Here are 2 pictures I just took:





Hope you like them.


----------



## WALSRU

Nice pics, very colorful. Here's my at a glance impressions:

1. Can you get anything else on those shelves?
2. Tuck those wires away
3. A watercooled Raven, neat!
4. Too bad you have to go cpu>gpu>gpu but that rad is still sweet
5. Holy 3930k and 680 SLI... definitely overkilled it (obviously a good folding rig)


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here are 2 pictures I just took:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them.


Your RAM is incredibly underwhelming and makes me sad. If you're going to use 2011 at least make proper use of the quad channel DIMM slots.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I actually have that mouse as well. While it's obviously a right-hand mouse by design, it really doesn't feel bad left handed. You'd have to be careful to not hit the forward/back buttons, and the Sniper button cant be used at all, but in terms of grip it's fine.


It's extremely easy to use all the buttons for me for some reason. And it's quite comfortable, barely noticed a difference with my deathadder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Should of got a Sensei. it's for left and right hands.


No nearby store had it, and I didn't want to wait for shipping since I didn't have any mouse to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core1911*
> 
> Does that mouse really work left-handed?


Yes, it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I actually have that mouse as well. While it's obviously a right-hand mouse by design, it really doesn't feel bad left handed. You'd have to be careful to not hit the forward/back buttons, and the Sniper button cant be used at all, but in terms of grip it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely easy to use all the buttons for me for some reason. And it's quite comfortable, barely noticed a difference with my deathadder.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Should of got a Sensei. it's for left and right hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No nearby store had it, and I didn't want to wait for shipping since I didn't have any mouse to use.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *core1911*
> 
> Does that mouse really work left-handed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it works perfectly fine for me.
Click to expand...

It's weird, I really like how it feels lefty too. I'm not a lefty myself, but it's got a really nice grip for something that isn't meant* to do that.

*It wouldn't surprise me if it was at least partly intentional.


----------



## gtsteviiee

To be honest, I'm a right handed person.. My dad's a lefty and he uses the mouse as a left hand and so, I was too lazy to keep switching the mouse to my right and, yeah, I got used to using the mouse as left hand.


----------



## trUk1L

Here's photos of my personal computer room and my rig for 2013 (use to be my bedroom)







P.S Please don't ask about the tissue box...we all know what thats for









P.P.S If you took that the wrong way, I meant it was winter so I kinda have a cold


----------



## Gubz

Nothing fancy, I like it simple.


----------



## AbdullahG

What desk is that? I've been looking for a dark espresso-colored desk to match my room's furniture. That looks perfect (even the drawers match).


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What desk is that? I've been looking for a dark espresso-colored desk to match my room's furniture. That looks perfect (even the drawers match).


It's called Malm, got it at IKEA.


----------



## MaxxOmega

I'm left handed but I cannot use a mouse left handed. I also bat right handed, golf right handed, use right handed sissors and I am a right handed Drummer. But I write left, favor my left leg when running and my left eye is stronger than my right....

Not sure why of any of that...


----------



## ulnevrgtit

You're what is referred to as split-dominant or split-brain...my boss is the same.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's photos of my personal computer room and my rig for 2013 (use to be my bedroom)
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Please don't ask about the tissue box...we all know what thats for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.P.S If you took that the wrong way, I meant it was winter so I kinda have a cold :sick
> 
> 
> :


Nice, but why in the world do you have a bunch of beats


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, but why in the world do you have a bunch of beats


beats= worst headsets currently available...sold purely on hype...so sad.


----------



## trUk1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, but why in the world do you have a bunch of beats


My cousin works at the company as a senior manager so each year he gifts me a pair of ex-display headphones. I've yet to get the beats executives though. US to UK shipping is such a pain to deal.


----------



## Toader

Sorry for the bad quality


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Nice pics, very colorful. Here's my at a glance impressions:
> 1. Can you get anything else on those shelves?
> 2. Tuck those wires away
> 3. A watercooled Raven, neat!
> 4. Too bad you have to go cpu>gpu>gpu but that rad is still sweet
> 5. Holy 3930k and 680 SLI... definitely overkilled it (obviously a good folding rig)


The 540mm rad is overkill for this rig, no need for more, CPU + GPU + GPU does really nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Your RAM is incredibly underwhelming and makes me sad. If you're going to use 2011 at least make proper use of the quad channel DIMM slots.


I actually had 16GB Kingston Predator @ 2133MHz, but they were bad and couldn't OC the 3930k at all so I returned them, and I honestly have no need or want to have 16GB or Quad Channel, not for now.


----------



## jedolley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Nothing fancy, I like it simple.


Nice and clean.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> My cousin works at the company as a senior manager so each year he gifts me a pair of ex-display headphones. I've yet to get the beats executives though. US to UK shipping is such a pain to deal.


Oh, sounds nice then, cant pass up free stuff


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, but why in the world do you have a bunch of beats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> beats= worst headsets currently available...sold purely on hype...so sad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> My cousin works at the company as a senior manager so each year he gifts me a pair of ex-display headphones. I've yet to get the beats executives though. US to UK shipping is such a pain to deal.


If you ever have to post a picture of Office room on OCN, never forget to eliminate Apple and Beats products from the picture. Because people will criticize those products instead of the main topic: Official Room Picture.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you ever have to post a picture of Office room on OCN, never forget to eliminate Apple and Beats products from the picture. Because people will criticize those products instead of the main topic: Official Room Picture.


Also, toilet paper. Make sure there is not a roll of toilet paper attached to your desk.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you ever have to post a picture of Office room on OCN, never forget to eliminate Apple and Beats products from the picture. Because people will criticize those products instead of the main topic: Official Room Picture.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Here's mine, and yes, I have fixed the colour differences on the monitors.
> First I had my monitors in landscape, which was OK for FPS games, but bad for everything else:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided I'd put them in portrait:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And later I made some changes (better pictures, properly aligned, etc.):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


I know I'm late to the party but I love portrait. I think portrait looks more impressive. Then again, I've been drooling while staring at Vega's amazing multi-monitor setups which usually all end up in portrait. The thing I like about portrait is the easier scaling for things such as games and the fact that, IMO, it makes going through websites a lot easier to do due to the fact that you can view more of a page. It also saves more space and it just looks massive to me. Probably because the monitors are more...concentrated instead of spread out? I don't know how to say this.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you ever have to post a picture of Office room on OCN, never forget to eliminate Apple and Beats products from the picture. Because people will criticize those products instead of the main topic: Official Room Picture.


I don't have that problem


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but I love portrait. I think portrait looks more impressive. Then again, I've been drooling while staring at Vega's amazing multi-monitor setups which usually all end up in portrait. The thing I like about portrait is the easier scaling for things such as games and the fact that, IMO, it makes going through websites a lot easier to do due to the fact that you can view more of a page. It also saves more space and it just looks massive to me. Probably because the monitors are more...concentrated instead of spread out? I don't know how to say this.


I know what you mean.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't have that problem


I don't have that problem nether


----------



## oats2012

@ericlee30

really like the setup and mpower







but dang what types of stuff are you storing on all those drives?


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'm left handed but I cannot use a mouse left handed. I also bat right handed, golf right handed, use right handed sissors and I am a right handed Drummer. But I write left, favor my left leg when running and my left eye is stronger than my right....
> Not sure why of any of that...


Yeah, I write, play soccer, skateboard, and push off on bikes right handed (or regular), but tie laces (apparently) wear my watch, aggressive roller blade, and grind/spin on bikes left handed (or goofy).
I do, however, use my mouse right handed and also recently bought the m60 at a great deal ( $30 off at $39.99).
I have to say I love the mouse. I had a G9x before and kind of wish I still had side and frictionless scroll, but I hardly notice anymore, so I guess I didn't use them much, anyway.


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> You're what is referred to as split-dominant or split-brain...my boss is the same.


I am right handed but left eye dominant, makes it a total paint to try and qualify M16.

On a side note(or rather on topic note) I really feel the need to redo my desk after seeing all these pictures.


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> I LOVE THE GREEK MAP ON THE WALL
> BEST


ROFL thanks! The map has all of its ancient names,
particulary ancient Greece has my interest (archaeologist here







)


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> @ericlee30
> really like the setup and mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dang what types of stuff are you storing on all those drives?


Thank you for the complement







I have so many hard drives because Im kind of a movie freak I have a 6000+ movie collection and most of my files are MKV files. When I first decided that I wanted to build a Gaming/HTPC rig I decided that I want to try to own every movie ever made. I know that I have a long ways to go but I think i might just be able to do it. Now that they have the 4TB Western Digital Black drives out I think I just might be able to do my goal


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> @ericlee30
> really like the setup and mpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dang what types of stuff are you storing on all those drives?


What do you think?









guess what type of movies?

jk, maybe? lol


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Just moved house and this is what it looks like so far. Not clean and tidy YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORK DEFINITELY IN PROGRESS


Beautiful setup!

Just a solid word of advice: Please get the case off the carpet, I would put a piece of wood on top of the carpet then place the case on top of it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Beautiful setup!
> 
> Just a solid word of advice: Please get the case off the carpet, I would put a piece of wood on top of the carpet then place the case on top of it.


That particular case has like inch-high feet and that carpet is an extremely tight to the ground type one one, why bother? I know it looks like the case is resting flat, but believe me it isn't.


----------



## OverClocker55

When I get back hopefully selling everythingand getting glass desks







Or a big black one. HMM


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Beautiful setup!
> 
> Just a solid word of advice: Please get the case off the carpet, I would put a piece of wood on top of the carpet then place the case on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That particular case has like inch-high feet and that carpet is an extremely tight to the ground type one one, why bother? I know it looks like the case is resting flat, but believe me it isn't.
Click to expand...

I have the same case and I still say it's no good even if the carpet has no padding underneath. The PSU will not like it and the extra dust it'll "inhale" and potential carpet fibers that can seize the PSU fan plus with it a possible fire hazard.


----------



## HPE1000

New toy


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> New toy


Very nice!









You can send it to me thanks, my address is:
















Enjoy it in great health!


----------



## DragonZeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Nothing fancy, I like it simple.


Nice those SteelSeries QCK Heavy
I did exactly the same thing.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonZeal*
> 
> Nice those SteelSeries QCK Heavy
> I did exactly the same thing.


It's QCK+, not heavy. I can't stand the thickness of the heavy.


----------



## DragonZeal

Ah.
I have the heavy.
I like the thickness because it gives a comfort.


----------



## shineon2011

My humble abode until I get my house...


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Beautiful setup!
> 
> Just a solid word of advice: Please get the case off the carpet, I would put a piece of wood on top of the carpet then place the case on top of it.


Yeah it is just for now. I will get that done soon.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> New toy


I have one of those, awesome mouse


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Thank you for the complement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many hard drives because Im kind of a movie freak I have a 6000+ movie collection and most of my files are MKV files. When I first decided that I wanted to build a Gaming/HTPC rig I decided that I want to try to own every movie ever made. I know that I have a long ways to go but I think i might just be able to do it. Now that they have the 4TB Western Digital Black drives out I think I just might be able to do my goal


makes sense now haha. good luck in reaching that goal! Movie buff myself so i can understand the obsession


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I have one of those, awesome mouse


I like it a lot, although I wish it had shortcuts for profiles. And even link the profiles for the mouse and keyboard so I could for say click alt+9 and get borderlands 2 settings on my mouse and keyboard. I have a razer mouse and keyboard, and mousepad, but I am not a fanboy, just wanted to match.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Temporary setup for now



Home-made Test bench ftw


----------



## premonition08

my room


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Temporary setup for now
> Home-made Test bench ftw


I like the desk.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I like the desk.


It's a really good desk, so much better than my old one


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I have one of those, awesome mouse


Hey why didn't you get the DA 2013? Just asking since you got a new DA.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> It's a really good desk, so much better than my old one


That's awesome, so much space









I like the wallpapers too


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> It's a really good desk, so much better than my old one


I desperately need a new/bigger desk. This one is driving me nuts, and I have nowhere to work on anything besides the kitchen table, and the wife LOVES that!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Nothing fancy, I like it simple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you want to get rid of that double mouse pad setup you should get this Xtrac Ripper XXL.

I have one at work and it is amazing!

http://www.xtracpads.com/products.php?prod_id=5&section=1


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I desperately need a new/bigger desk. This one is driving me nuts, and I have nowhere to work on anything besides the kitchen table, and the wife LOVES that!


i could build one for you like mine for the cost of the materials. its ones sheet of wood, and one sheet of laminate and some wall braces. you would have to pick it up in vegas(who doesn't want a reason to come to vegas) next time you are here(assuming that all SoCal. people come here to lose their paychecks). you could even watch me build it after you lose all your money and have nothing to do. about a 1/2 day project at most. and alot of the time is watching glue dry. i am trying to be more active in 2013 and love to work in the garage. it's nothing special, but it is big and neat, and you would get to choose the color of laminate. installation would be up to you. offer goes out to anyone who plans on being in Vegas.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i could build one for you like mine for the cost of the materials. its ones sheet of wood, and one sheet of laminate and some wall braces. you would have to pick it up in vegas(who doesn't want a reason to come to vegas) next time you are here(assuming that all SoCal. people come here to lose their paychecks). you could even watch me build it after you lose all your money and have nothing to do. about a 1/2 day project at most. and alot of the time is watching glue dry. i am trying to be more active in 2013 and love to work in the garage. it's nothing special, but it is big and neat, and you would get to choose the color of laminate. installation would be up to you. offer goes out to anyone who plans on being in Vegas.


If I were in Cali I would probably take you up on that, but I'm in South Dakota... A bit further away. lmao


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> If I were in Cali I would probably take you up on that, but I'm in South Dakota... A bit further away. lmao


yes it is, sorry i saw SD but didn't see the rest. my wife says i have selective vision and hearing. i thought it was only with her, but maybe not.







ROAD TRIP.


----------



## OverClocker55

I need a new desk. Mine is all scratched..


----------



## Mailman377




----------



## OverClocker55

Very Nice


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's awesome, so much space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the wallpapers too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I desperately need a new/bigger desk. This one is driving me nuts, and I have nowhere to work on anything besides the kitchen table, and the wife LOVES that!


Thanks, the wallpaper is great too!
I want to remove the whole shelf bit on the desk, so I have *MOAR* space


----------



## kamikaze_

I moved into my new place not too long ago. Nothing much of a setup, but this will have to do for right now.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I moved into my new place not too long ago. Nothing much of a setup, but this will have to do for right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup









You desk looks really lonely haha


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*
> 
> I moved into my new place not too long ago. Nothing much of a setup, but this will have to do for right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how does your back not hurt??

What are those white speakers?


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how does your back not hurt??


My old boss had a chair like that. His reasoning behind it was it forced him to have good posture. So I'm guessing that's why. But I could never sit without a back on my chair. I'd be slouching way to much if I had a chair like that.


----------



## Attacktrak

hi, i got this, but i gonna change it with custom build... hope you like it guys...


----------



## w-moffatt

^^ thats an expensive/awesome keyboard....they retail for near $400 in aus...the s.t.r.i.k.e. 7?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> ^^ thats an expensive/awesome keyboard....they retail for near $400 in aus...the s.t.r.i.k.e. 7?


Quote:


> Replete with a specially engineered membrane which mimics the tactile feel generated by the mechanical keys often preferred by gamers.


SOURCE: http://www.cyborggaming.com/strike7/










If you're at $400 ($300 in the US), and it doesn't even have real mechanical keys, something is seeeeriously wrong.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how does your back not hurt??
> What are those white speakers?


I had that chair since 2006 (I'm a 21 year old guy), I always leaned my arms on the desk and my back never does hurt either. I don't have scoliosis.
AIWA SX-812 speakers, my old school JVC 12" towers are still at my other place until tomorrow.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*


Metroid forever <3


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> .


Extremely Useful Post


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*


How much was the Galant and what size is it?

I'd like one for myself but I am not sure what size to pick with all those options and various costs...


----------



## Fixcar

My humble man cave/bedroom (a part of it) the rest of it is not very tidy


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## afropelican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Whats that thing in front of your PC? it looks like a cross between a soldering iron and a hookah pipe


----------



## Unknownm

http://www.vapordaddy.com/

-> http://www.vapordaddy.com/machines.html#deluxe

I use it to smoke oils







and material


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> http://www.vapordaddy.com/
> -> http://www.vapordaddy.com/machines.html#deluxe
> I use it to smoke oils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and material


Riiiight..."oils"


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Riiiight..."oils"


hehehe, yes oils and "others"


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Riiiight..."oils"


lmao.....


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If you ever have to post a picture of Office room on OCN, never forget to eliminate Apple and Beats products from the picture. Because people will criticize those products instead of the main topic: Official Room Picture.


Why would someone criticize Apple products? They mad the best laptops and tablets.

I love my MBP.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixcar*
> 
> My humble man cave/bedroom (a part of it) the rest of it is not very tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1216591/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hopsin and swizzz


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Why would someone criticize Apple products? They mad the best laptops and tablets.
> I love my MBP.


And what does "best" mean by your definition? Since it cost the most it must be the best? Or does being able to do less translate in to better? Just trying to understand how a Macbook can be considered the "best"


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> And what does "best" mean by your definition? Since it cost the most it must be the best? Or does being able to do less translate in to better? Just trying to understand how a Macbook can be considered the "best"


It's the best at making you look like a hipster


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Pretty sure there's other threads for this conversation...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Pretty sure there's other threads for this conversation...


You're right


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attacktrak*
> 
> hi, i got this, but i gonna change it with custom build... hope you like it guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Curious as to why you chose the Strike 7 over the Strike 5. I've been thinking about getting one, but the reviews are kind of turning me off to the 7.


----------



## GermanyChris

Since we're not supposed to leave our Macs in the pictures I'll post a picture of my macs.

No I need a desk BADLY


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> Since we're not supposed to leave our Macs in the pictures I'll post a picture of my macs.
> No I need a desk BADLY


what is that stand for your MBP?

I was thinking about getting one of those for my wifes MBP.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what is that stand for your MBP?
> I was thinking about getting one of those for my wifes MBP.


It's a Griffin elevator

http://store.griffintechnology.com/elevator


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> Since we're not supposed to leave our Macs in the pictures I'll post a picture of my macs.
> No I need a desk BADLY


Mac fanboy yet no iPhone or iPad, tisc tisc...









I'm not an Apple fan (but I do like my iPhone and iPad), but they don't work for what I do. My wife has a 27" iMac that she loves, but she also does graphic design for a living. I understand their place, and they work well for creative types, but for me, I'm in the insurance business, IT business and I'm in school for programming, so PCs are the thing for me. Frankly, though, if Apple would make it as easy as Microsoft to build your own rig, I would switch to Apple computers, but I have built 3 computers (that are all better specs than my wife's iMac) for less than what she spent for her iMac. I just refuse to pay the prices they ask for them.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adversity*
> 
> How much was the Galant and what size is it?
> I'd like one for myself but I am not sure what size to pick with all those options and various costs...


This is the one I have. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19807470/#/S39837490


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Metroid forever <3


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> This is the one I have. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19807470/#/S39837490


The nice thing with the Galant is how many options you have. I need a LOT of desk space (5x 23" monitors, a laptop and I need room to be able to work on homework, so I pieced together a bunch of pieces of the Galant and made one HUGE desk (I'll try to get pics up soon). Sure, it cost me over $500, but when I look at the fact that my monitors cost more than that (not to mention the 4 desktops and the laptop that are all used at it), for what I have that really wasn't that bad.

Here's an old pic of the desk, I have redone all the wiring, and moved things around so I'll have new pics up in the next couple of days, but just to show the size of the desk (and what can be done with the Galant)...


I think it is roughly 6 feet on the left side and 8 feet on the right (but i could be off on those numbers). Anyway, it's HUGE and I couldn't find any other desk option that was able to allow me to customize a desk to work for what I needed.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Mac fanboy yet no iPhone or iPad, tisc tisc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an Apple fan (but I do like my iPhone and iPad), but they don't work for what I do. My wife has a 27" iMac that she loves, but she also does graphic design for a living. I understand their place, and they work well for creative types, but for me, I'm in the insurance business, IT business and I'm in school for programming, so PCs are the thing for me. Frankly, though, if Apple would make it as easy as Microsoft to build your own rig, I would switch to Apple computers, but I have built 3 computers (that are all better specs than my wife's iMac) for less than what she spent for her iMac. I just refuse to pay the prices they ask for them.


Not a big fan of the iStuff (you can't see it but my iPhone is charging in front of the icy), nor of the iMac or the new rMBP etc.

The thing is I build hacks also but in the end I like the build more than the product so I end up selling them. I work for the U.S. Army my undergrad is in Philosophy and I'm a newly minted MBA so I'm not a creative type but I do creative stuff when needed. I dislike Windows intensely for their 90's shenanigans, but grew up around Mac's so really it's not an issue. If I was like most of this forum and games I would use Mac even my Mac Pro, but I don't so I just picked my poison and rolled with it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not a big fan of the iStuff (you can't see it but my iPhone is charging in front of the icy), nor of the iMac or the new rMBP etc.
> The thing is I build hacks also but in the end I like the build more than the product so I end up selling them. I work for the U.S. Army my undergrad is in Philosophy and I'm a newly minted MBA so I'm not a creative type but I do creative stuff when needed. I dislike Windows intensely for their 90's shenanigans, but grew up around Mac's so really it's not an issue. If I was like most of this forum and games I would use Mac even my Mac Pro, but I don't so I just picked my poison and rolled with it.


That's cool, I know it's all in what you like and what you're used to. Personally, I'm a huge fan of Win7, in my opinion it is the only thing Microsoft has done right since they first stole the GUI OS from Apple. Peronally, I'd love to see Apple come up with a competitive option to go up against Microsoft in the business segment, I think it would be cool from a tech geek persective to see different options, but I just don't see Apple doing that. They know their market and they work really well in that, why branch out? Microsoft is trying to get some of Apple's fan base with Win8, but as with most things they do, they are failing miserably!


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> -snip.


Damn nice. Think I drooled a little bit.

Im just thankful im no longer on this desk anymore.
That desk was nothing, but a sea of problems for me.


----------



## lordhinton

heres mine.

empty as one computers downstairs atm and the laptops packed away, that desk was free from a company that went into liquidation! was the managers desk and is a pricey one i believe!(repo guy had to pay to get rid so he gave it away on a site called freecycle.co.uk)


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> http://www.vapordaddy.com/
> -> http://www.vapordaddy.com/machines.html#deluxe
> I use it to smoke oils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and material


Quaker State or that synthetic stuff?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That's cool, I know it's all in what you like and what you're used to. Personally, I'm a huge fan of Win7, in my opinion it is the only thing Microsoft has done right since they first stole the GUI OS from Apple. Peronally, I'd love to see Apple come up with a competitive option to go up against Microsoft in the business segment, I think it would be cool from a tech geek persective to see different options, but I just don't see Apple doing that. They know their market and they work really well in that, why branch out? Microsoft is trying to get some of Apple's fan base with Win8, but as with most things they do, they are failing miserably!


I agree it'd be cool but suicide for Apple. Apple seems to lack the ability to make nice Mac's and Meh phones at this point. The focus has been for so long on iStuff that they forgot that the used to be Apple Computer Company. There really hasn't been much going on in the iStuff in recent memory, but that also means they can't screw it up. The new Mac's are well NEW, I really hope that '13 is a benchmark year for Apple. The Mac folks aren't big fans of 8 though they do like 7 like here. I think it's cool because it's different but that's about it I most likely won't use it so it's just that cool.

The new iMac is glued together and you need to buy a 27" to be able to replace the RAM.
The rMBP has a neat proprietary SSD and Soldiered RAM, and so long to the 17" with it's express card slot.
The MP is still on Westmere









but hey there's a new iPhone/Pod/Pad like clockwork and they're magical


----------



## w-moffatt

^^ and to add to apples amazingness (sarcasim) there new "hybrid" SSD that swaps data you use between the HDD and SSD without you doing anything, sounds great in theory but i question how long before that SSD goes bust due to the constant reading and writing of data on it...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> ^^ and to add to apples amazingness (sarcasim) there new "hybrid" SSD that swaps data you use between the HDD and SSD without you doing anything, sounds great in theory but i question how long before that SSD goes bust due to the constant reading and writing of data on it...


There are plenty of those type of things outside of Apple's hardware - for instance the Seagate Momentus XT.

Also, the Apple argument is boring now from both sides, and it doesn't particularly belong in a thread about computer rooms.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> ^^ and to add to apples amazingness (sarcasim) there new "hybrid" SSD that swaps data you use between the HDD and SSD without you doing anything, sounds great in theory but i question how long before that SSD goes bust due to the constant reading and writing of data on it...


.....are you kidding me right now


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> ^^ and to add to apples amazingness (sarcasim) there new "hybrid" SSD that swaps data you use between the HDD and SSD without you doing anything, sounds great in theory but i question how long before that SSD goes bust due to the constant reading and writing of data on it...


It's called "fusion"

Never mind.







.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I really want to do eyefinity with my next build but my desk just doesn't have the room(see below) theres barely room to have my laptop on the desk







.....wonder if I can convince the wife I need a bigger desk..."...but honey, If I had 3 monitors I could get my "work" done faster and have more time for you"


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> It's the best at making you look like a hipster


That comment..


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I really want to do eyefinity with my next build but my desk just doesn't have the room(see below) theres barely room to have my laptop on the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....wonder if I can convince the wife I need a bigger desk..."...but honey, If I had 3 monitors I could get my "work" done faster and have more time for you"


or get a triple monitor stand


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Alright ladies! Was fed up with the sad excuse of a dual monitor setup that I used to have... After racking my brain for a while I came up with this configuration







This setup has evolved greatly since I first moved in here (first pic is the first go-around)

This picture is well over a year old, since then that cheapy carpet went away (along with the funny smell)


The NEW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My Lenovo i7 Laptop and one of the two Paradigm C70 speakers I use as surround channels.
Behind the laptop is a small collection of Coca Cola bottles, one of which came from Russia!


My modded speakers, those are Kenwood 300 watt car tweeters(The ABS plastic plate matches the tweeter to the original mounting holes, I didnt do a very good job cutting it), the woofers have new surrounds).
On top of that we have a Canon AE-1 MANUAL (first camera to house a microprocessor :3 *geeks out*)

Pardon the poor location of all of my A/V stuff, I would like to put it elsewhere but I have no clue where... Ideas?


You guys can see my 10 computer farm in the basement if anyone is interested I will post those up as well


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I really want to do eyefinity with my next build but my desk just doesn't have the room(see below) theres barely room to have my laptop on the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....wonder if I can convince the wife I need a bigger desk..."...but honey, If I had 3 monitors I could get my "work" done faster and have more time for you"


If you ever decide to get rid of the Dell monitor I can provide it with a loving home!







(I have the same one on my desk)


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the poor location of all of my A/V stuff, I would like to put it elsewhere but I have no clue where... Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can see my 10 computer farm in the basement if anyone is interested I will post those up as well


^ That fire hazard









Nice additions to the vanilla shots. Definitely post those basement pics =) Maybe new (see bigger) desk soon?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> If you ever decide to get rid of the Dell monitor I can provide it with a loving home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have the same one on my desk)


Sorry, but I'm definitely keeping it







probably buy a bigger one to keep it company since I can't do the three. Dell monitors are pretty awesome


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator*
> 
> ^ That fire hazard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice additions to the vanilla shots. Definitely post those basement pics =) Maybe new (see bigger) desk soon?


Well, I would love a bigger desk but the dimensions of this one only allow for the bookcase on the right and that has about a foot of clearance from the door swinging open, and on the left side there is only about 6 inches of extra space before it goes in front of the windows....

Those basement pics are coming up shortly! And if I remember I will post my very lame office at school.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Well, here we go, I present to you the Doom Room! I can't wait until we get this basement finished!! However with no heating/cooling, and be surrounded by earth on 3 sides, my PCs get amazing temperatures all year long...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Left to right: Ubuntu 10 computer (orange one), ThinkPad T30, Toshiba Satellite, Hell Dimension 3000 (on KVM with monitor on left), and an aging Hell Inspiron



So this is the computer I use to run my freelance repair business... Really cool (see specs for The Sleeper in my sig)... The monitor is a Silicon Graphics monitor and AFAIK they havent made CRTs since about 1999. Now they only have one monitor that they sell and it is VERY expensive (TFT LCD panel)


Sony Vaio and HP xw4200 both packing P4 Clarkdales @ 3GHz and running 7 professional
Also pictured is the evil PowerMac Mac Server G4 w/ 1.25Ghz dual CPUs that has caused a lot of grief.

I thought this wallpaper was appropriate (due to Apple's recent patent wars)
My 10+ year old JVC RX-7000v receiver. The Dolby Digital surround sound processor burned out recently..









This is a VERY fun toy, arguably one of the best RadioShack cars ever made.. It has an actual speed of about 25-30mph.. This is the 1980s Golden Arrow buggy (with mods of course). It used to have pegged tires you see on most RC cars, this is what they have worn away to.... It does some sick drifting on these tires though so I havent bother to replace them!

$20 Pair of speakers from a thrift store... Totally awesome for the price!

My somewhat messy home distribution center...


Wellp, there is a small glimpse into the stuff that I have in my basement, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## bryce

Currently in the middle of re-organizing my room. I have finally gotten rid of over 6+ bags of just trash, old equipment that has no hope of ever working and things I just don't need no more. I also got my new PSU today so I'll have that in my sig rig probably later tonight/tomorrow and then I can put the old PSU back into my old rig and hopefully use that as a HTPC finally. I'll update with the rest of the photos once I get my rig finished up and cable managed as well as the actual cables outside the computer managed.

I do still need to run the coxial cable a bit better and get a 5ft extension as it just barely reaches. Anyone know if the signal degrades a lot with a bunch of splitters to extend it? Right now it's on one splitter for the internet and cable, but I'll have to use another to get it to reach fully I think. And I really want a nice 5.1 system. I'm using a crappy Logitech X-530 right now for the tv/blu-ray and it's the same set I use for my computer so def. need to get one for the tv area so I can have speakers for my computer area.

Without further ado, PICTURES!


----------



## OkanG

Chiming in! Trying to keep it simple

I'm too religious about color matching


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiming in! Trying to keep it simple
> I'm too religious about color matching


That avatar D:

Nice and clean build though


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> That avatar D:
> Nice and clean build though


Thanks! And why does everyone comment on my avatar, it's epic


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thanks! And why does everyone comment on my avatar, it's epic


I agree, almost fell off my chair









Where is it from?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I agree, almost fell off my chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it from?


I honestly don't know







I saw it somewhere on the crazy paths of the interwebz, and I was weirdly drawn to this wildly attractive man


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I honestly don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it somewhere on the crazy paths of the interwebz, and I was weirdly drawn to this wildly attractive man


He sure does have some heavy duty eyebrow action.

Reminds me of super mario


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


How many Computer Rooms do you have, sir!!??

OH, wait, same one, different angle, clean, no purses...sorry...


----------



## OverClocker55

What about this one?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Nice, I especially like the wallpaper!









Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...

Before:


After, about 90% done:




Spoiler: 15 more pics showing details


----------



## Wheezo

Egads, look at all that stuff! Your power bill must be enormous. Very nice WonderMutt


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Egads, look at all that stuff! Your power bill must be enormous. Very nice WonderMutt


Not _too_ bad, about $280 a month for gas and electric. I have friends who pay almost double that here and only have one computer running, but our house is pretty energy efficient. I actually bought a Kill-A-Watt this weekend and figured it up, my main rig (R2-D2 in sig, the white one sitting on the table to my right when I sit at the desk, with the side open) costs about $35 a month to run, but that system draws more power than the other all combined.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After, about 90% done:


The new set up looks very clean man! Good job.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> The new set up looks very clean man! Good job.


Thanks, rathional!! Like I said, those pics were taken when it was about 90% done, it is actually even cleaner now. I'll try to get some updated (and better quality) pics up later this week. My wife's a professional photographer, so I'm going to try to get her to take some pics for me (which will probably not work), but if not, I'll snag her camera and take some myself. Those will have to be better than these crappy iPhone pics.

Anyway, thanks for the good words!!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I honestly don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it somewhere on the crazy paths of the interwebz, and I was weirdly drawn to this wildly attractive man


I beleive that guy was runner-up for the "Most interesting man in the world"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> How many Computer Rooms do you have, sir!!??
> OH, wait, same one, different angle, clean, no purses...sorry...


lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Nice, I especially like the wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After, about 90% done:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15 more pics showing details


Even your dog likes the new look. just hope he doesn't mark his new territory. at least it won't be on wires. LOOKS GREAT BTW.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> How many Computer Rooms do you have, sir!!??
> OH, wait, same one, different angle, clean, no purses...sorry...


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


SERENITY!!









Love your setup too WonderMutt, so many monitors..


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I beleive that guy was runner-up for the "Most interesting man in the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [/SPOILER]
> Even your dog likes the new look. just hope he doesn't mark his new territory. at least it won't be on wires. LOOKS GREAT BTW.


Thanks! Luckly she's a female and doesn't mark her territory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> SERENITY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your setup too WonderMutt, so many monitors..


Thanks! Yeah, I have 3 on my main system, then the other two are on other systems.


----------



## WALSRU

Nice setup Wonder mutt, I used the same triple monitor stand on my old set up. That thing is a tank and cheap too. I'm on one monitor now so I'm not sure what to do with it. Glad to see the cables cleaned up, very drool worthy battle station.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Nice, I especially like the wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...
> Before:
> 
> After, about 90% done:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15 more pics showing details


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*


couldn't have said it better..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*


I approve LOL


----------



## teamrushpntball

Can't quite compete with that but here we go:


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Can't quite compete with that but here we go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


That's a nice looking desk. Clean setup


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Nice, I especially like the wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...
> Before:
> 
> After, about 90% done:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15 more pics showing details


You need a Mac


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You need a Mac


A Mac would look out of place there.


----------



## FPSViking

I must ask what desk is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Nice, I especially like the wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this weekend, I spent 2 days and over $200 rearranging my office and cable managing all my rigs. I don't have final pics yet, I'll bust out the wife's big camera (the one she uses for her photography business) later this week, but I'm so excited I have to get some pics up, so here goes...
> After, about 90% done:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You need a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mac would look out of place there.
Click to expand...

Mac's Rule


----------



## andrews2547

ok.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A Mac would look out of place there.


just pull the little black PC on the left end there and add a MP..easy peasy and it won't change the look at all


----------



## ginger_nuts

This dead thread seems to have been resurrected. Amazing.

The OP has not been on here (OCN) since 2008.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> just pull the little black PC on the left end there and add a MP..easy peasy and it won't change the look at all


Unless if you painted it black, or got one of those polycarbonate Macbooks in black which were discontinued in 2011 it would still look out of place. Those are going to be obsolete in the next couple of years anyway.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Unless if you painted it black, or got one of those polycarbonate Macbooks in black which were discontinued in 2011 it would still look out of place. Those are going to be obsolete in the next couple of years anyway.


The blackbook was discontinued in '08 and are obsolete now meaning they cannot run 10.8

Moving on...the things I said were tongue in cheek...but really the desk legs are the right color and the external HD enclosure is also the right color


----------



## mtrx

Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.


----------



## OverClocker55

That looks great


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.


I want that D: What size monitors do you think would the side monitors have to be, if I had to do it on my 27" monitor? I want it to align 100% in size and height just like that. Looks really good man


----------



## LuminatX

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.






Wow that is gorgeous!
and please, fill out your sig rig, I'm sure we'd all like to see


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.


Which monitors and which desk is that?


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I want that D: What size monitors do you think would the side monitors have to be, if I had to do it on my 27" monitor? I want it to align 100% in size and height just like that. Looks really good man


There aren't any side monitors that would match a 27" perfectly, but apparently a 19" 1440x900 screen in portrait is as close as you can get presuming your main monitor is 2560x1440.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Wow that is gorgeous!
> and please, fill out your sig rig, I'm sure we'd all like to see


Yeah, that's still on my to-do list.







Had it filled out previously but everything got outdated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> Which monitors and which desk is that?


2007FP / U3011 / 2007FP, no idea what the desk is, it was a freebie.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> There aren't any side monitors that would match a 27" perfectly, but apparently a 19" 1440x900 screen in portrait is as close as you can get presuming your main monitor is 2560x1440.
> Yeah, that's still on my to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it filled out previously but everything got outdated.
> 2007FP / U3011 / 2007FP, no idea what the desk is, it was a freebie.


Just like everyone else has been saying, real nice setup there!







Curious about how you game though. Do you just use the middle 2560x1440 for gaming? Or do you have some kind of surround resolution setup and it uses all three monitors?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it! Nice set up. Same Question as @PcModderMichaelAngelo


----------



## mtrx

I'm using SoftTH for most of my gaming at 5336x1600 (bezel compensated 4960x1600).

Primary GTX 680 drives the main and right screen, secondary GTX 680 drives the left screen. That doesn't work with DX10 or DX11 titles of course, then I just switch to SLI and use the center monitor.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> There aren't any side monitors that would match a 27" perfectly, but apparently a 19" 1440x900 screen in portrait is as close as you can get presuming your main monitor is 2560x1440.


Yeah, okay thanks. Just wanna point out that the amount of pixels doesn't matter when it's about physical size though. Physically, a 27" monitor with 1920x1080 resolution, and one with 2560x1440 is the same size. It all comes down to the 27 inch part. But yeah, I was think somewhere around 18-19 inches too. I think I'll need a real life comparison, before I go about spending money on two new monitors


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You need a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A Mac would look out of place there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm actually planning a hackintosh build (I refuse to give Apple the kind of money they want for a system that is at best _decent_). Thoughts are kicking around, but I've never used a Mac (outside of just playing around on my wife's here and there) and I want to learn about them.

And, yes, Andrews was right, a Mac would look completely out of place in my setup. Come on, though, I have an iPad (which is pictured), isn't that good enough, Chris!?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> I must ask what desk is that?


The desk is a custom Ikea Galant. I started with the base corner unit from the Galant and added on from there (the whole build list is in the spoiler below). Behind the desk on the right hand side is an Ikea Lack Sofa Table (the stand R2-D2 is on). Since the height of the Galant is adjustable, and I happen to have it at just the right height, the Lack slid under the desk about 2 inches so that I could keep it even with that post that my desk is butted up against.

Anyway, here is the build list for the desk:


Spoiler: List




Corner Table top (main portion of desk, $90)
Medium Table Top (right side of my desk, $90)
Short Table Top (left side of my desk, $75)
Quarter Round Extension (right side of my desk, $45)
A-Leg Silver (10x $10 = $100)
Signum Cable management (3x $10 = $30)
Lack Sofa Table (behind right side of desk, $59)
Lack Side Table (to the left of the desk w/ 2 computers on it, $10)
Bottom Legs for Ikea Hacked Shelves (on right side of desk, $14)
The legs between the shelves and the shelves themselves were picked up out of Ikea's "As Is" bin, the shelves were $4 each (so $12 total) and the legs between the shelves were$1 for 2 of them (I used six, three on each shelf, so $3 total
Small shelves under the Lack Sofa Table were also hacked together from Ikea's "As Is" bin and cost $8 for the 2 shelves and the legs are the same as the bottom legs of the shelf on the desk, so 2x $14 = $28
2x Surge Protectors (mounted under left side of desk, 2x $30 = $60)
Surge Protector (mounted under right side of desk, $30)
I put the prices because I wasn't really sure how much I had into this desk and was kinda curious myself (and I thought it might help others to plan a similar build), but it looks like I'm at $647 + tax (so with our 7% sales tax, I'm in for a total of about $692.29). Wow, I did not realize just how much I had spent on this! I've been buying pieces and adjusting the layout for the last 6 months, so it wasn't all at once (the main parts of the desk, numbers 1-5 were bought and then everything else has been added to make it work for me).

Anyway, I really love it and I hope this list helps anyone looking to build something similar.



I still have a few things to add to the desk, mainly drawers, since right now I have none. I'm actually going to buy a couple different draw sets (since I can't find any one thing that I like and will suit my needs. The first is the Ikea Alex drawer set (which will replace the Lack Side Table and be where those two computers will sit). The second is I want to get 2 of the Ikea Micke drawer sets to put under the desk, but those all won't come until later in the year.

As for now, thank you for all the kind words and I'll try to get finished pics up later in the week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.


Very clean and I love how the monitors look, different than a matching set, but still look really awesome!!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm actually planning a hackintosh build (I refuse to give Apple the kind of money they want for a system that is at best _decent_). Thoughts are kicking around, but I've never used a Mac (outside of just playing around on my wife's here and there) and I want to learn about them.
> And, yes, Andrews was right, a Mac would look completely out of place in my setup. Come on, though, I have an iPad (which is pictured), isn't that good enough, Chris!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desk is a custom Ikea Galant. I started with the base corner unit from the Galant and added on from there (the whole build list is in the spoiler below). Behind the desk on the right hand side is an Ikea Lack Sofa Table (the stand R2-D2 is on). Since the height of the Galant is adjustable, and I happen to have it at just the right height, the Lack slid under the desk about 2 inches so that I could keep it even with that post that my desk is butted up against.
> Anyway, here is the build list for the desk:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corner Table top (main portion of desk, $90)
> Medium Table Top (right side of my desk, $90)
> Short Table Top (left side of my desk, $75)
> Quarter Round Extension (right side of my desk, $45)
> A-Leg Silver (10x $10 = $100)
> Signum Cable management (3x $10 = $30)
> Lack Sofa Table (behind right side of desk, $59)
> Lack Side Table (to the left of the desk w/ 2 computers on it, $10)
> Bottom Legs for Ikea Hacked Shelves (on right side of desk, $14)
> The legs between the shelves and the shelves themselves were picked up out of Ikea's "As Is" bin, the shelves were $4 each (so $12 total) and the legs between the shelves were$1 for 2 of them (I used six, three on each shelf, so $3 total
> Small shelves under the Lack Sofa Table were also hacked together from Ikea's "As Is" bin and cost $8 for the 2 shelves and the legs are the same as the bottom legs of the shelf on the desk, so 2x $14 = $28
> 2x Surge Protectors (mounted under left side of desk, 2x $30 = $60)
> Surge Protector (mounted under right side of desk, $30)
> I put the prices because I wasn't really sure how much I had into this desk and was kinda curious myself (and I thought it might help others to plan a similar build), but it looks like I'm at $647 + tax (so with our 7% sales tax, I'm in for a total of about $692.29). Wow, I did not realize just how much I had spent on this! I've been buying pieces and adjusting the layout for the last 6 months, so it wasn't all at once (the main parts of the desk, numbers 1-5 were bought and then everything else has been added to make it work for me).
> Anyway, I really love it and I hope this list helps anyone looking to build something similar.
> 
> 
> I still have a few things to add to the desk, mainly drawers, since right now I have none. I'm actually going to buy a couple different draw sets (since I can't find any one thing that I like and will suit my needs. The first is the Ikea Alex drawer set (which will replace the Lack Side Table and be where those two computers will sit). The second is I want to get 2 of the Ikea Micke drawer sets to put under the desk, but those all won't come until later in the year.
> As for now, thank you for all the kind words and I'll try to get finished pics up later in the week.
> Very clean and I love how the monitors look, different than a matching set, but still look really awesome!!


When you're ready to start let me know I'll send you some links for bios flashes and the like that will be helpful.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> When you're ready to start let me know I'll send you some links for bios flashes and the like that will be helpful.


Right on, thank you sir, I will definately keep that in mind! The hackintosh is actually second on my to-do build list right now. My first is to take one of the existing rigs in my setup (the one on the furthest left, with no drive bay covers), which has a 3570k and 16GB of 1600MHz Corsair Vengence RAM and turn it into a nice home server. I just need to get a small SSD (60GB should be fine), three of THESE HDDs and a copy of Windows Home Server and it will be done. After that, I'll tackel the hackintosh, so it will be a few months before I get there, but I will keep you in mind when I get ready to start on it.


----------



## WonderMutt

***Sorry for the double post!!!***

Hey, quick question, has anyone every tried using both UV and Blue LEDs in the same case?

The reason I ask is that I want some UV LEDs to make my tubing glow (because it looks AWESOME), but I'd also like to shed some light on the rest of the components. I was looking at using these Hitlights from Amazon and then putting a couple of THESE in to make my tubing glow.

I'm just not sure how mixing the two colors would look and wanted to see if anyone else had tried this?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ***Sorry for the double post!!!***
> Hey, quick question, has anyone every tried using both UV and Blue LEDs in the same case?
> The reason I ask is that I want some UV LEDs to make my tubing glow (because it looks AWESOME), but I'd also like to shed some light on the rest of the components. I was looking at using these Hitlights from Amazon and then putting a couple of THESE in to make my tubing glow.
> I'm just not sure how mixing the two colors would look and wanted to see if anyone else had tried this?


Didn't click on your links there to check it all out. But figured I would respond anyway. I used a combo of UV lights and normal LED lights in one of my Switch revisions, and it seemed to work out pretty good. Got mostly good feedback on it.

UV lights were at the top and the bottom of the case, and then there was a blue LED puck sitting at the back of the optical drive bays shinning down and inward to the case.
EDIT: Computer room pic to make this semi relevant


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Nice monitors


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Didn't click on your links there to check it all out. But figured I would respond anyway. I used a combo of UV lights and normal LED lights in one of my Switch revisions, and it seemed to work out pretty good. Got mostly good feedback on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV lights were at the top and the bottom of the case, and then there was a blue LED puck sitting at the back of the optical drive bays shinning down and inward to the case.
> EDIT: Computer room pic to make this semi relevant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Awesome, that's looks great, just what I was going for!! Thanks, Mike!!

Also, your setup looks very clean, nice work station!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Awesome, that's looks great, just what I was going for!! Thanks, Mike!!
> Also, your setup looks very clean, nice work station!


No problem, you're welcome! And thanks for the compliment!
Literally was going to jump back into my post and edit it with a couple more pics, to give you a better look at it, but you had just responded. So guess I'll leave them here. Mainly like I said just to give you a better idea of the effects you can get.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Got my 20-30-20 PLP setup up and running.


Ho damn.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> No problem, you're welcome! And thanks for the compliment!
> Literally was going to jump back into my post and edit it with a couple more pics, to give you a better look at it, but you had just responded. So guess I'll leave them here. Mainly like I said just to give you a better idea of the effects you can get.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, that is BEAUTIFUL!! Exactly the kind of look I'm gonig for, just make the case a black Corsair 900D or MountainMods U2-UFO CYO (so black instead of white) and that is it!

Actually, is that a Switch 810? I'd love one of those as well, but I need at least room for a 360 rad, 240 rad and 4 HDDs, and I don't think I could fit all of that without modding the case, which I'm just not into. I do love those cases though. And again, yours is AWESOME!! Thanks for the additional pics, sir!


----------



## Hamy144

My day to day area where i do all my boring coursework


----------



## BradleyW

How can people work on their computer without being in a well lit room?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can people work on their computer without being in a well lit room?


No clue, it gives me migraines and messes with my eyes badly.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can people work on their computer without being in a well lit room?


For me, as long as the ambient light is enough to stop the monitor light from being overpowering I can work all day long.

But that light I have is actually filling the entire room with enough light to stop any strain.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can people work on their computer without being in a well lit room?


I work in the dark all the time. I do not like the light. At work I even turn off all the ligts in my office. People think I am not here and they do not bother me. I like it!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can people work on their computer without being in a well lit room?


I relax more in a dim room and am therefore more productive. I just put some ikea LED's behind my monitor and under my new desk and that really is all the light I need. The best part is it sorta balances the power usage of the computer.


----------



## Bentz

Here's my setup


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

^Love the chair and the mousepad, bigger than my whole desk









My humble headquarters at university







:




Now to watercool...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> ^Love the chair and the mousepad, bigger than my whole desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble headquarters at university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Now to watercool...


That's a sweet setup for a dorm, sir!


----------



## Bentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> ^Love the chair and the mousepad, bigger than my whole desk


Haha, I think the chair looks a little big in that picture because it's pulled out a bit









And btw, I love that monitor stand. It looks like it saves a lot of desk space.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentz*
> 
> Haha, I think the chair looks a little big in that picture because it's pulled out a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, I love that monitor stand. It looks like it saves a lot of desk space.


Whatever you do don't blink.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> ^Love the chair and the mousepad, bigger than my whole desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble headquarters at university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Now to watercool...


I have that same VESA mount it's pretty nice right now it has a 30" and 20" mounted on it..not bad for like $40 on Amazon


----------



## Evenger14

I have 3 20" LED monitors, and I want to get them onto a stand but I don't have $300 for what most tri-mounts cost, but then I found this one. Any thoughts?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I have 3 20" LED monitors, and I want to get them onto a stand but I don't have $300 for what most tri-mounts cost, but then I found this one. Any thoughts?


I saw a thread in these forums where someone made a trip monitor stand out of pipes. It looked like it worked pretty good and they said it was cheap to make


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> There aren't any side monitors that would match a 27" perfectly, but apparently a 19" 1440x900 screen in portrait is as close as you can get presuming your main monitor is 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay thanks. Just wanna point out that the amount of pixels doesn't matter when it's about physical size though. Physically, a 27" monitor with 1920x1080 resolution, and one with 2560x1440 is the same size. It all comes down to the 27 inch part. But yeah, I was think somewhere around 18-19 inches too. I think I'll need a real life comparison, before I go about spending money on two new monitors
Click to expand...

The amount of pixels is actually more important IMO, IPS screens are much better as well for the flanking. Sspanning apps/games across all the screens would look really f'ed up if the resolutions and pixle density are not close.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> The amount of pixels is actually more important IMO, IPS screens are much better as well for the flanking. Sspanning apps/games across all the screens would look really f'ed up if the resolutions and pixle density are not close.


I'm not talking about what's looking better or is more important in daily use. I'm talking about PHYSICAL size.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Here's mine sorry camera stinky :



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> The amount of pixels is actually more important IMO, IPS screens are much better as well for the flanking. Sspanning apps/games across all the screens would look really f'ed up if the resolutions and pixle density are not close.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about what's looking better or is more important in daily use. I'm talking about PHYSICAL size.
Click to expand...

I understood what you were talking about...hence my recommendation.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I understood what you were talking about...hence my recommendation.


Well, getting 19" monitors in 1440x900 would be fine IMO, when my 27" primary monitor is 1920x1080 when it comes to pixel density. But it's not really relevant for gaming, because it's not possible to game when the monitors´ resolutions aren't the same. And I simply wouldn't get two IPS panels to go with my non-IPS LED monitor. Wouldn't that just look weird?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I understood what you were talking about...hence my recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, getting 19" monitors in 1440x900 would be fine IMO, when my 27" primary monitor is 1920x1080 when it comes to pixel density. But it's not really relevant for gaming, because it's not possible to game when the monitors´ resolutions aren't the same. And I simply wouldn't get two IPS panels to go with my non-IPS LED monitor. Wouldn't that just look weird?
Click to expand...

Ya, given that you have a 1080p 27' it might be tough to find a monitor with 1080 horizonal resolution. Regarding IPS, it might actually be more impactful for the flanking monitors since they will be viewed at more indirect angles then the center screen. This is all just an opinion based on experience running PLP setups...what you want to do with your setup is obviously your call.

An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Lights off









Spoiler: Rig Pic


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Ya, given that you have a 1080p 27' it might be tough to find a monitor with 1080 horizonal resolution. Regarding IPS, it might actually be more impactful for the flanking monitors since they will be viewed at more indirect angles then the center screen. This is all just an opinion based on experience running PLP setups...what you want to do with your setup is obviously your call.
> 
> An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry


But aren't they expensive? I wasn't expecting to use that much money on secondary screens


----------



## Bentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Whatever you do don't blink.


Haha, props to you sir.


----------



## ghostrider85

i proudly presents...,











u jelly?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But aren't they expensive? I wasn't expecting to use that much money on secondary screens


Yup...given your setup I wouldnt bother with PLP


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i will proudly present...,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u jelly?


BIRD!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig Pic


Wow very nice setup, love the way the monitors are mounted. Awesome rig too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i will proudly present...,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u jelly?


Mouse pad on the Newegg box like a boss!








Also I think I have the same thermometer.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Ya, given that you have a 1080p 27' it might be tough to find a monitor with 1080 horizonal resolution. Regarding IPS, it might actually be more impactful for the flanking monitors since they will be viewed at more indirect angles then the center screen. This is all just an opinion based on experience running PLP setups...what you want to do with your setup is obviously your call.
> 
> An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry


Nice setup







, what resolution is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig Pic


Thats an awsome desk and monitor arm/setup. Is it a custom desk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i will proudly present...,
> 
> 
> 
> u jelly?


Jelly of Mini BB and Parrot.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Mouse pad on the Newegg box like a boss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think I have the same thermometer.


wow! 24C! is that for real?! i will be having craps if the temperature hits below 50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Jelly of Mini BB and Parrot.


what mini BB?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Ya, given that you have a 1080p 27' it might be tough to find a monitor with 1080 horizonal resolution. Regarding IPS, it might actually be more impactful for the flanking monitors since they will be viewed at more indirect angles then the center screen. This is all just an opinion based on experience running PLP setups...what you want to do with your setup is obviously your call.
> 
> An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what resolution is that?
Click to expand...

thanks...4960x1600


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i will proudly present...,
> 
> u jelly?


I HATE birds...









Nice setup though.


----------



## OverClocker55

How can you hate birds?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> *I HATE birds*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup though.


why???


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> My day to day area where i do all my boring coursework


*Has specific area to do *coursework**
*Goes on OCN instead*


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig Pic


My future setup minus the WC. Saw one of those stands last week and cannot wait to have that and my tri monitor setup. Looks great.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Heres my setup :





EDIT: LOL at my Uber Ghetto light deflector


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How can you hate birds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> why???


They are annoying. Constantly making annoying sounds, bobbing around like little morons... Walk outside and hear nothing but squawking and chirping, always crapping on my car... I also hate squirrels. Those little suckers are ALWAYS plotting something.


----------



## ejohnson

As a non-bird owner, I feel comfortible passing judgement on birds. Darn skyrats








just kidding, birds are cool.... except pigeons.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I have 3 20" LED monitors, and I want to get them onto a stand but I don't have $300 for what most tri-mounts cost, but then I found this one. Any thoughts?


I have THIS stand and I love it. I have 3 23" monitors on it and it is very sturdy. I caught it on sale on Amazon for $99 with free shipping, so if you keep your eyes open, you can get a good stand cheap. The nice thing with this one is it comes with both the desk mount and a stand. My desk isn't good for desk mounting, but with it free standing, it is super sturdy. The thing weighs about 30lbs, so you don't have to worry about the monitors going anywhere (even with a pesky cat that likes to rub against the edge of a monitor to scratch herself).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Here's mine sorry camera stinky :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, very clean setup, I love it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig Pic


I love how clean your setup looks!!! I also love the lighting under the desk, makes the keyboard tray look awesome!!


----------



## Gdubz22

My case is in need of some cable management but i plan on sleeving it or upgrading psu soon.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow very nice setup, love the way the monitors are mounted. Awesome rig too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse pad on the Newegg box like a boss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think I have the same thermometer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! Loving it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what resolution is that?
> Thats an awsome desk and monitor arm/setup. Is it a custom desk?
> Jelly of Mini BB and Parrot.


Thanks! Im using an Ergotech Monitor Stand. It's not a custom desk, it's part of a corner desk with the top shelving unit removed. Since I've moved, my room is a little smaller and I couldn't fit it in a corner. My brother in-law is building me a custom desk in a couple of weeks, hopefully it turns out nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerodameaon*
> 
> My future setup minus the WC. Saw one of those stands last week and cannot wait to have that and my tri monitor setup. Looks great.


You wont regret it. It's a really well built stand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I have THIS stand and I love it. I have 3 23" monitors on it and it is very sturdy. I caught it on sale on Amazon for $99 with free shipping, so if you keep your eyes open, you can get a good stand cheap. The nice thing with this one is it comes with both the desk mount and a stand. My desk isn't good for desk mounting, but with it free standing, it is super sturdy. The thing weighs about 30lbs, so you don't have to worry about the monitors going anywhere (even with a pesky cat that likes to rub against the edge of a monitor to scratch herself).
> Very nice, very clean setup, I love it!
> I love how clean your setup looks!!! I also love the lighting under the desk, makes the keyboard tray look awesome!!


I'm using NZXT Sleeved LED's under my desk. I originally installed them to see my keyboard in the dark, but it turned out to be good ambient lighting. Figured I'd get some use out of them since they were sitting in a box.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry


Looks great.
What stand are you using?
How does it sound with speakers so far apart?


----------



## Hydroplane

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Heres my setup :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL at my Uber Ghetto light deflector






Nice old school rig on the right


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdubz22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is in need of some cable management but i plan on sleeving it or upgrading psu soon.


I love the green case with green tubing, looks AWESOME!! Also, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a drain tube in their case! I've never seen anyone use one before, but I didn't want to have to turn my case upside down to drain the loop. Weighing in at almost 40lbs, trying to turn it upside down would be a mess!

You'll have to post more pics when you get your cables managed, I'd love to see that build all cleaned up!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Jelly of Mini BB and Parrot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what mini BB?


Mini Black Box, I like it


----------



## GermanyChris

So I got a new desk and the tower went underneath finally


----------



## Gdubz22

Thanks, It was my first time watercooling and I thought it would be handy to change the water down the road. I probably should have hid it better and made some of the tubes shorter but I think it came out good. I will post when i get it all cleaned up, I put a clear window in yesterday and it looks so much better then the stock c70 window.


----------



## Gdubz22

Thanks, It was my first time watercooling and I thought it would be handy to change the water down the road. I probably should have hid it better and made some of the tubes shorter but I think it came out good. I will post when i get it all cleaned up, I put a clear window in yesterday and it looks so much better then the stock c70 window.


----------



## OkanG

lol, how did you double post the exact same thing with 3 minutes in between?


----------



## vaporizer

Dial up modem?







.


----------



## GermanyChris

This isn't always the fastest site.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Dial up modem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Some may be too young to even know what that is


----------



## gtsteviiee




----------



## HPE1000

I like it


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Very, nice, I like :thumb:it!!


----------



## liltenou

Hey OCN
I've been lurking these forums for a long time now. I'm obsessed with this thread. Figured I'd throw my two cents in. I see some awesome setups out there.
I just moved in to my new apartment so this is a work in progress. I'll update my rig info soon.

Here is the before.


After a day of getting organized this is what I've got. Let me know what you think or suggest.


Spoiler: Click me to show pics!



My half of the computer room


Side shot



View from the front. I think the flash ruins it.


Keyboard and mouse
[


----------



## GermanyChris

I think Bushmills is better than Jameson


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liltenou*
> 
> Hey OCN
> I've been lurking these forums for a long time now. I'm obsessed with this thread. Figured I'd throw my two cents in. I see some awesome setups out there.
> I just moved in to my new apartment so this is a work in progress. I'll update my rig info soon.
> 
> Here is the before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a day of getting organized this is what I've got. Let me know what you think or suggest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to show pics!
> 
> 
> 
> My half of the computer room
> 
> 
> Side shot
> 
> 
> 
> View from the front. I think the flash ruins it.
> 
> 
> Keyboard and mouse
> [


First off, welcome to OCN!!!!! We love getting new members around here!!! Second, very, very nice setup!!! And that is a cool little desk you have there, I lthe shelf on the bottom right, nifty!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liltenou*
> 
> Hey OCN
> I've been lurking these forums for a long time now. I'm obsessed with this thread. Figured I'd throw my two cents in. I see some awesome setups out there.
> I just moved in to my new apartment so this is a work in progress. I'll update my rig info soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the before.
> 
> 
> After a day of getting organized this is what I've got. Let me know what you think or suggest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to show pics!
> 
> 
> 
> My half of the computer room
> 
> 
> Side shot
> 
> 
> 
> View from the front. I think the flash ruins it.
> 
> 
> Keyboard and mouse
> [


Wow we have the Exact Same Keyboard and Very Similar Mice, interesting.

And Welcome to OCN!









Anyhow, Got a second update on my setup.





Spoiler: some more


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ love the prodigy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> An updated pic of my rig to make this more relevant...my iphone camera absolutely sucks...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.
> What stand are you using?
> How does it sound with speakers so far apart?
Click to expand...

Thanks man...the 2007FPs are using these. The U3011 is on the stand it came with. Regarding the speakers they are an ideal distance appart imo. I wouldnt want them closer together...not an option regardless. If I really want fidelity I have much better gear in my TV/listening room.


----------



## liltenou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> First off, welcome to OCN!!!!! We love getting new members around here!!! Second, very, very nice setup!!! And that is a cool little desk you have there, I lthe shelf on the bottom right, nifty!


Thanks, picked it up for $50 at a Staples near me. Fair price as far as desk go.


----------



## OverClocker55

To messy


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liltenou*
> 
> Thanks, picked it up for $50 at a Staples near me. Fair price as far as desk go.


HAH! I totally skimmed your post and after looking again, that is the same desk I have. I removed the keyboard tray though, I like having extra leg room and I don't really like using trays. On top of that my keyboard and mouse didn't fit very well anyway.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Thanks wondermutt!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Thanks wondermutt!


Yeah, the more I look at your desk, the more I love it! I kinda wish I was in need of a little work station so I could get one, but my setup has grown to a ridiculous size, so I can't really go that small, but I do love that desk! The tinted glass makes it really pop. If you don't mind me asking, what/where/how much?

Also, your monitors, what size are those? I've got 3 of the Acer S230s (23") and I love them. I think they are just such great monitors for how cheap they are (got mine for $130 each a Microcenter).


----------



## Alatar

Extremely messy and dirty mancave:



The camera messed up a bit with the middle of the pic but o well.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NiOce! What's that thing on the corner of the wall? Also, That's a pretty big room. Wish I had a room that big.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liltenou*
> 
> Hey OCN
> I've been lurking these forums for a long time now. I'm obsessed with this thread. Figured I'd throw my two cents in. I see some awesome setups out there.
> I just moved in to my new apartment so this is a work in progress. I'll update my rig info soon.
> Here is the before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a day of getting organized this is what I've got. Let me know what you think or suggest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to show pics!
> 
> 
> 
> My half of the computer room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the front. I think the flash ruins it.
> 
> 
> Keyboard and mouse
> [


It's like night and day, nice job. It's amazing what cleaning and a little organizing will do. What's that silver box next to the drums? Where's you're PS3? Are you using the controller for PC games? Also, you must be a tall dude to hang your headphones so high. (lol, your wall paper)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow we have the Exact Same Keyboard and Very Similar Mice, interesting.
> And Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, Got a second update on my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some more


Holy Flash Drives! Why so many? Cool set up by the way.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Wow we have the Exact Same Keyboard and Very Similar Mice, interesting.
> And Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, Got a second update on my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Flash Drives! Why so many? Cool set up by the way.
Click to expand...

You can never have too many flash drives! lol, and thanks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice equipment Alatar


----------



## Bezna

sweeeeeeet


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, the more I look at your desk, the more I love it! I kinda wish I was in need of a little work station so I could get one, but my setup has grown to a ridiculous size, so I can't really go that small, but I do love that desk! The tinted glass makes it really pop. If you don't mind me asking, what/where/how much?
> 
> Also, your monitors, what size are those? I've got 3 of the Acer S230s (23") and I love them. I think they are just such great monitors for how cheap they are (got mine for $130 each a Microcenter).


Yea, luckily I fit everything perfect. Though I do have a 3rd monitor and no spot for it =/ (it's hooked up to my casual pc for now, plus I would need to upgrade my GPU in order to support eyefinity). The two I have now are Asus 23" and Acer 23.5". I got the asus for about $139 and the acer I think was around $169 which was about a year before the other.

I actually got the desk for $50 at Bj's wholesale club it was the last one at the time! They usually get a nice glass desk around the beginning of the school year as a seasonal type item.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ***Sorry for the double post!!!***
> 
> Hey, quick question, has anyone every tried using both UV and Blue LEDs in the same case?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I want some UV LEDs to make my tubing glow (because it looks AWESOME), but I'd also like to shed some light on the rest of the components. I was looking at using these Hitlights from Amazon and then putting a couple of THESE in to make my tubing glow.
> 
> I'm just not sure how mixing the two colors would look and wanted to see if anyone else had tried this?


I'm a little late and don't have a picture handy but I have mixed UV with Blue Cold Cathode. IMO it looks great...


----------



## brian1115

I saw the surfboard and immediately checked to see where you are from. I saw Maui and instantly became jealous


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'm a little late and don't have a picture handy but I have mixed UV with Blue Cold Cathode. IMO it looks great...


Right on, thanks for the info!


----------



## Bezna

I would post mine but i'm too ashamed!!!! lol
In the process of moving >.>


----------



## Asyria

First post here







Was lurking around in this thread and thought, heyI might aswell post mine here! Right on time as I just gave my room an update en cleaned everything







Open case photo is from 2 months ago when I first fitted everything in this case







Currently saving up for Sapphire HD7870 OC Crossfire







Anywhere, here some pics I just took (room is dark)..







EDIT : Dont look at the cable management, I know it's terrible but my PSU will be replaced by a Corsair CX750M next month


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asyria*
> 
> EDIT : Dont look at the cable management, I know it's terrible but my PSU will be replaced by a Corsair CX750M next month


Thats not nearly as bad cable management as I've seen ... ( and had unfortunately in the past )


----------



## Bezna

Also welcome to the forum / posting !!!


----------



## Jollyriffic

i built that desk


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i built that desk


It's got a great finish on it for sure, what kind of method did you use?


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good so far


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> It's got a great finish on it for sure, what kind of method did you use?


i took an 8x4 foot sheet from lowes and ran a 8x1 strip off of it.
8x1 i measured enough distance to put i think a 46" samsung led tv (i'm using 32")
the acrylic rod i bought for a different project but never ended up using it.. so drilled some holes and ran stainless steel self tapping bolts with washers.

the top coat is the same clear coat they use on bar tops
before i did that coat i had my kids draw and color some pictures, glued them to the desk and then poured the top coat.
its a lot like epoxy only totally clear 1:1 and a gallon did an entire side of 8x4 foot (think the stuff is called clear glaze at lowes)

the legs are 3 parts

the long back post is to attach to the frame (pic below)
the front is a 2x6 and the side is a 2x4 back is also 2x4

the frame rests on the two sorter 2x6 and 2x4 as to not put any weight on a bolt or nails.
here is the under side of the desk


every last piece of wood, including legs and frame were sanded by a spade hand vibrating sander
the desktop edges were rounded first with a belt sander then finer detailed with the hand sander.

the legs are just attached with lag bolts.
you could have a party on top of this thing and it wouldnt move.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i took an 8x4 foot sheet from lowes and ran a 8x1 strip off of it.
> 8x1 i measured enough distance to put i think a 46" samsung led tv (i'm using 32")
> the acrylic rod i bought for a different project but never ended up using it.. so drilled some holes and ran stainless steel self tapping bolts with washers.
> 
> the top coat is the same clear coat they use on bar tops
> before i did that coat i had my kids draw and color some pictures, glued them to the desk and then poured the top coat.
> its a lot like epoxy only totally clear 1:1 and a gallon did an entire side of 8x4 foot (think the stuff is called clear glaze at lowes)
> 
> the legs are 3 parts
> 
> the long back post is to attach to the frame (pic below)
> the front is a 2x6 and the side is a 2x4 back is also 2x4
> 
> the frame rests on the two sorter 2x6 and 2x4 as to not put any weight on a bolt or nails.
> here is the under side of the desk
> 
> 
> every last piece of wood, including legs and frame were sanded by a spade hand vibrating sander
> the desktop edges were rounded first with a belt sander then finer detailed with the hand sander.
> 
> the legs are just attached with lag bolts.
> you could have a party on top of this thing and it wouldnt move.


Wow, it looks great. I'm thinking about building myself a desk, but with a drawer or two and a spot to put my computer kind of like this IKEA desk: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80213074/#/50180046

How much did it cost to build that?


----------



## Jollyriffic

not too sure, i figured out the cost before, excluding the acrylic rods.. im thinking somewhere in the range of 140 maybe.
i was planning on adding some storage space under it but not sure when


----------



## OverClocker55

Close Ups







Need a better camera though


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i built that desk


I know that black/orange case on the top shelf.

Does it have something to do with BLOPS?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I know that black/orange case on the top shelf.
> 
> Does it have something to do with BLOPS?


Yes, it was the prestige edition that came with a quadrotor.


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asyria*
> 
> First post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was lurking around in this thread and thought, heyI might aswell post mine here! Right on time as I just gave my room an update en cleaned everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open case photo is from 2 months ago when I first fitted everything in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently saving up for Sapphire HD7870 OC Crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere, here some pics I just took (room is dark)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Dont look at the cable management, I know it's terrible but my PSU will be replaced by a Corsair CX750M next month


yay another Z11+ user


----------



## Remix65

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i took an 8x4 foot sheet from lowes and ran a 8x1 strip off of it.
> 8x1 i measured enough distance to put i think a 46" samsung led tv (i'm using 32")
> the acrylic rod i bought for a different project but never ended up using it.. so drilled some holes and ran stainless steel self tapping bolts with washers.
> 
> the top coat is the same clear coat they use on bar tops
> before i did that coat i had my kids draw and color some pictures, glued them to the desk and then poured the top coat.
> its a lot like epoxy only totally clear 1:1 and a gallon did an entire side of 8x4 foot (think the stuff is called clear glaze at lowes)
> 
> the legs are 3 parts
> 
> the long back post is to attach to the frame (pic below)
> the front is a 2x6 and the side is a 2x4 back is also 2x4
> 
> the frame rests on the two sorter 2x6 and 2x4 as to not put any weight on a bolt or nails.
> here is the under side of the desk
> 
> 
> every last piece of wood, including legs and frame were sanded by a spade hand vibrating sander
> the desktop edges were rounded first with a belt sander then finer detailed with the hand sander.
> 
> the legs are just attached with lag bolts.
> you could have a party on top of this thing and it wouldnt move.





very good work. about how much did the project cost...


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I know that black/orange case on the top shelf.
> 
> Does it have something to do with BLOPS?


yep, i'm actually going to mod it and put the guts from a ps3, xbox, and pc inside it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it was the prestige edition that came with a quadrotor.


i sold that quad rotor thing the same week i got mine.
went into pc parts.. just wanted the box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> very good work. about how much did the project cost...


i really dont remember but if i had to guess around 140$ give or take


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i sold that quad rotor thing the same week i got mine.
> went into pc parts.. just wanted the box.


Yeah, my brother has all the prestige editions they made and he is about to sell them all, blops2 kind of ruined the series for us lol


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, my brother has all the prestige editions they made and he is about to sell them all, blops2 kind of ruined the series for us lol


i just sold the mw3 hardened for 37$ on ebay..
hope that helps


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can you find what has changed?


----------



## AbdullahG

-Angle
-Placement of red bucket thingy


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> -Angle
> -Placement of red bucket thingy


Good find


----------



## AbdullahG

What do I win?









*Please be your PC, please be your PC*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you find what has changed?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! What and Where did you get your speaker stands?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please be your PC, please be your PC*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good! What and Where did you get your speaker stands?


I made them myself.



Spoiler: Speakers Stands!















And using this guide/idea.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=47536

.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good! What and Where did you get your speaker stands?


I think he made them..


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Yea, look closer and you'll see who really made the stands. Admiring his worksmanship.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Yea, look closer and you'll see who really made the stands. Admiring his worksmanship.


Thanks, I appreciate.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate.


Good setup


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you find what has changed?


I just...I want to cry. :')


----------



## _REAPER_

I cleaned up my desk let me know what you guys think.


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, but what do you have two mouse pads like that?


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cleaned up my desk let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, very nice indeed. Like the display of the desktop on the side desk.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have two mouse pads because one is for speed the other control it depends on what game I am playing as to what mouse pad I will utilize


----------



## iMica

Lol looks like milk in the loop.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have two mouse pads because one is for speed the other control it depends on what game I am playing as to what mouse pad I will utilize


Does it make that big of a difference? I have the speed extended and couldnt make up my mind when I had ordered it a couple months ago.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I need to rebuild my computer and rework my workspace at home before posting in here...


----------



## Bezna

Some of the setups are sooo smexyy.. i'm jelly


----------



## phillyd




----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So nice I love set ups like this! And I especially love the stock cooler on the CPU!


----------



## Bezna

Whats wrong with stock coolers... ;p


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So nice I love set ups like this! And I especially love the stock cooler on the CPU!


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
you know there's gonna be ridiculous water cooling in there, it's only a matter of time. well mainly money. but yeah.


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice case and setup !


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice case and setup !


pssshhhhhh



Thanks though


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice case and setup !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssshhhhhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks though
Click to expand...

HAX


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k0kk*
> 
> Whats wrong with stock coolers... ;p


Eh nothing just well you know... They are so stock like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> you know there's gonna be ridiculous water cooling in there, it's only a matter of time. well mainly money. but yeah.


Can't wait to see it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> pssshhhhhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks though


I laugh ever time I see this picture don't know why just do its so awesome

Btw if pics aren't in spoilers I'm sorry can't do it on my phone and this post alone took about 6 mins to make...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice case and setup !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssshhhhhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks though
Click to expand...

Ah yes all the cases, Especially like the Switch and Prodigy though


----------



## phillyd

Those are my favorites too


----------



## galaxy366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwizzle*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the blurry pictures.. need a new camera -.-
> 
> Ikea desks vika amon.
> Just got them last week, i love them


Can you or someone else here link me the website link? I really want a new table that is also really long and that one is perfect! Please someone link me the Ikea link please







! thanks


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxy366*
> 
> Can you or someone else here link me the website link? I really want a new table that is also really long and that one is perfect! Please someone link me the Ikea link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! thanks


Looks to be Ikea's Vika table:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/11811/


----------



## galaxy366

You know the exact one? Seems like the blacks ones I see are smaller :/

I need a tablet about 200m wide so I can put 2 monitors on it which are 23inch, a PC case AND if necessary a laptop for when a friend comes over (might also be a 3e monitor, keyboard, mouse.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxy366*
> 
> You know the exact one? Seems like the blacks ones I see are smaller :/
> 
> *I need a tablet about 200m wide* so I can put 2 monitors on it which are 23inch, a PC case AND if necessary a laptop for when a friend comes over (might also be a 3e monitor, keyboard, mouse.


iPad XL isn't out until 2014.


----------



## iMica

^ Lmao I imagined ghost of steve jobs just dragging it on to the stage.....


----------



## moabrs




----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I honestly don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it somewhere on the crazy paths of the interwebz, and I was weirdly drawn to this wildly attractive man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> That avatar D:
> 
> Nice and clean build though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thanks! And why does everyone comment on my avatar, it's epic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I agree, almost fell off my chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it from?


It's Mike Tyson (Lightning Mike







)

Here he is in action:


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moabrs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like this setups with three screens and a big one above, looks like a real battlestation







What is that pattern you have underneath the screens? Also good lookin speakers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> It's Mike Tyson (Lightning Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Here he is in action:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He changed it, it was another one we talked about ^^ But Thanks


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> It's Mike Tyson (Lightning Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Here he is in action:


That discussion was actually from me previous avatar, not my current Mike Tyson one


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That discussion was actually from me previous avatar, not my current Mike Tyson one


Gotcha, figured it was still relevant as it was only a couple days ago. Still worth it to post the gif


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moabrs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those Speakers!







Nice little area you have there? Is it in your room or a den?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moabrs*


That table is magnificent!

What / where / how / how much?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moabrs*


Oh my ...


----------



## galaxy366

N one that knows the desk ? Can't find it on Ikea


----------



## OkanG

Furniture that doesn't come from Ikea!? What kind of magic is this?!?!?


----------



## Sazexa

Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


Wow...

Beautiful setup man. Entire room just flows really well.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


Uhhhh . . . that is a really nice setup. Sweet deal.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. That is a awesome setup!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


So clean, so neat, so...AWESOME!!


----------



## Sazexa

Thank you very much gentlemen. ;]


----------



## WALSRU

Looks great, how's all that sound with the wood floor?


----------



## Sazexa

It sounds really nice, actually. Carpet would probably sound a bit softer and smoother, but it's nice, crisp, and everyone that comes over is quite impressed with the sound. ;]

I'm getting these stands for my Monitor 40 bookshelf's, which are on the wall to my back:
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_051NF24B/Sanus-NF24-Speaker-Stands-Black-lacquer.html?tp=1947

Ordering my center channel probably from this guy at the end of the week.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polk-Audio-CS1-Series-II-Center-Channel-Speaker-Black-55Hz-25kHz-8-Ohms-20-125W-/300838121341?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item460b596f7d

And going to use this to mount it over my monitor.
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB1210/Center-Stage-Bracket-CSB-1210-BLK.html?tp=36288


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


I like. Very nice. A few pics on the wall might make it a little nicer. I will send you one of me so you can start there.







.


----------



## Sazexa

I've got some posters and frames for them. Need to get around to putting them in the frames and hanging them.


----------



## moabrs

That is a spare bedroom turned into an office.

The speakers are nice; however, I would caution anyone looking at these speakers, they are near field technology and only work when in that position. When I put them in the corners of the room they sound horrible. They have to be close and pointed right at you.


----------



## moabrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That table is magnificent!
> 
> What / where / how / how much?


That is a kitchen table 72" x 42". I bought a LED panel from Evo-lite that cost $800 (shipping was $900 from Korea). The print cost $400 and has a protective clear cover.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


I used to have Cockatiels back in my college days. That is a Lutino Cockatiel no?


----------



## moabrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I really like this setups with three screens and a big one above, looks like a real battlestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that pattern you have underneath the screens? Also good lookin speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He changed it, it was another one we talked about ^^ But Thanks


Here is the print on the table.


----------



## AbdullahG

Is that a cross inside an L?


----------



## OverClocker55

Will be updating my setup in Feb. Moving my desk all around. Getting a monitor stand ( someone recommend me a stand for 1 24in monitor ) and new keyboard. Also my water cooling is in progress.
Would it be better to get a dual monitor stand even though I only use one? Just to future proof?


----------



## moabrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is that a cross inside an L?


That pic was taken at the catscombs in Paris, and I am not completely clear on how the bones ended up the way the did


----------



## AbdullahG

I assume it was intentional.


----------



## Urinova

This thread makes me want to do redo my whole room.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moabrs*
> 
> That is a kitchen table 72" x 42". I bought a LED panel from Evo-lite that cost $800 (shipping was $900 from Korea). The print cost $400 and has a protective clear cover.


Well, won't be dropping that kind of cash anytime soon... Maybe I'll have to ghetto rig something up. lol


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It sounds really nice, actually. Carpet would probably sound a bit softer and smoother, but it's nice, crisp, and everyone that comes over is quite impressed with the sound. ;]
> 
> I'm getting these stands for my Monitor 40 bookshelf's, which are on the wall to my back:
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_051NF24B/Sanus-NF24-Speaker-Stands-Black-lacquer.html?tp=1947
> 
> Ordering my center channel probably from this guy at the end of the week.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polk-Audio-CS1-Series-II-Center-Channel-Speaker-Black-55Hz-25kHz-8-Ohms-20-125W-/300838121341?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item460b596f7d
> 
> And going to use this to mount it over my monitor.
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB1210/Center-Stage-Bracket-CSB-1210-BLK.html?tp=36288


There are a lot of nice setups in this thread, I'm jelly.









Maybe put a small 1' x 1' piece of carpet underneath the sub, it might help and should only cost a few bucks.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> There are a lot of nice setups in this thread, I'm jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe put a small 1' x 1' piece of carpet underneath the sub, it might help and should only cost a few bucks.


It might. I could probably just make it myself out of old carpet.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It might. I could probably just make it myself out of old carpet.


Find yourself a piece of MDF board and wrap it with carpet, simple yet works great.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


Is that.. a..

is that a Frostmourne?


----------



## pvp309rcp

Loving my new MX5500 and Ripper XXL. The new UPS and router are no slouch as well. Sadly the setup is incomplete with no PS3...


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Is that.. a..
> 
> is that a Frostmourne?


My first thought was blizzard employee, they get the sword after having worked there for X ammount of years, then i remembered you can just buy it now.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Is that.. a..
> 
> is that a Frostmourne?


I think it's the Burglar-be-gone 3000, for those times when everything else just won't do.








Either that or Sazexa likes to open his mail in style.

Loving everyones set-ups by the way


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


But that bed is empty....

Where is the wimmin(s)?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Find yourself a piece of MDF board and wrap it with carpet, simple yet works great.


That's a good idea, actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Is that.. a..
> 
> is that a Frostmourne?


Nope. ;]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> My first thought was blizzard employee, they get the sword after having worked there for X ammount of years, then i remembered you can just buy it now.


I bought it off Amazon. Got it cheap at the time.
http://norstar1.webs.com/Dragon_Fantasy_Swordas.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> I think it's the Burglar-be-gone 3000, for those times when everything else just won't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or Sazexa likes to open his mail in style.
> 
> Loving everyones set-ups by the way


Wait until my spear comes in. ;]

Also, they do have a smaller, dagger version. Which would be good for mail opening!
http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/1a0/7/AAAAC12ST0UAAAAAAaB5AA.jpg?v=1321531622000
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> But that bed is empty....
> 
> Where is the wimmin(s)?


She's here right now, actually. Last night we had a good ol' time. Had some drinks, just hung around. Watched some TV and listened to some music. <3<3


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Loving my new MX5500 and Ripper XXL. The new UPS and router are no slouch as well. Sadly the setup is incomplete with no PS3...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that a Madara Uchiha mask I see?......awesome!







Its clear from your room you just might love anime as much as me


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Loving my new MX5500 and Ripper XXL. The new UPS and router are no slouch as well. Sadly the setup is incomplete with no PS3...


I just get so sad every time I see a set of 5500s. I've been looking for one in good condition but I refuse to pay $500+ for a new set and I just don't trust people reselling them.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I just get so sad every time I see a set of 5500s. I've been looking for one in good condition but I refuse to pay $500+ for a new set and I just don't trust people reselling them.


I had the same issue, so I just decided to shell out the money on actual home audio speakers. ;]

The Z906 are similar, but not as bassy. Supposedly the bass is a bit more accurate though? Something of the sorts.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I just get so sad every time I see a set of 5500s. I've been looking for one in good condition but I refuse to pay $500+ for a new set and I just don't trust people reselling them.


I thought he was referring to the keyboard







, the Logitech MX5500 there on his desk?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Nevermind, I see the *Z-5500's* now ....


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> is that a Madara Uchiha mask I see?......awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear from your room you just might love anime as much as me


Yup









Spoiler: It's my recent cosplay...







Not for too long though with more people adapting to my look. Luckily I've been more unique due to my contacts and prop/fan/gunbai.

Wow I just checked out the prices of the Z5500 and people are seriously putting economics to work (S/D). They do the job fine with my PS3/PC setup but once my funds can afford some KRK Rokit 10-3...I'll have to re-work the setup. Saving for water cooling at the moment so a decent audio setup will have to wait.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's my recent cosplay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for too long though with more people adapting to my look. Luckily I've been more unique due to my contacts and prop/fan/gunbai.


Very nicely done! I've always wanted to get into cosplay but my options are somewhat limited. (not that many black characters) Anyway, nice setup


----------



## Madvillan

Been lurking this for a while as well.

I'm not the only one who uses their PC with a light on?


----------



## OkanG

I also like to have the lights on, but I can do without it too. I guess it just stays on if I turned it on before sitting in front of the computer


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Been lurking this for a while as well.
> 
> I'm not the only one who uses their PC with a light on?


I love my pc led's on all the time.


----------



## HPE1000

...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ...


Did you know that dots mean nothing. What am I suppose to do with this? BTW guise keeps your lights on. It's easier on the eyes. So go turn on the room lights on


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Did you know that dots mean nothing. What am I suppose to do with this? BTW guise keeps your lights on. It's easier on the eyes. So go turn on the room lights on


^^This! I leave the lights off over my desk, but turn on all the lights behind my monitors, as I find that is easiest on the eyes (and cuts out the glare off my monitors). If I'm in the office with the lights off, my eyes start really hurting after a while. Also, since I'm at a computer for 8 - 20 hours a day, I use eye drops (Systane Ultra, you can get it over the counter and my doctor recommended them to me) to keep my eyes from drying out. Stuff works wonders!


----------



## phenomental1ty

I finally got moved into new place.


----------



## Sazexa

I always have the light on if sunlight isn't enough coming in through the window. less eye strain.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenomental1ty*
> 
> I finally got moved into new place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1233886/width/500/height/1000%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1233886/width/500/height/1000[/IMG[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> My avatar = MFW I saw your setup
> 
> Especially the table and your keyboards! And I also have a giant mouse mat even though I don't really need it. It was actually cheaper than the smaller version on the same site [IMG alt="rolleyes.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> 
> I recall others having the same table, it's from Ikea right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Did you know that dots mean nothing. What am I suppose to do with this? BTW guise keeps your lights on. It's easier on the eyes. So go turn on the room lights on


They were talking about lights on in their room while using the computer and you start talking about leaving leds on, on your computer. So I was wondering what in the world you were talking about especially when you said love, like you just said guise, which isnt the same as guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I love my pc led's on all the time.


----------



## whocarez

Not much but does the job for a small room


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Not much but does the job for a small room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: PIctures!


Looks like a pretty good setup to me


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Effective


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know of any good minimalist metal/dark wood desks that measure like 2'x6' for cheap? like ikea?


----------



## Papas

Here is my setup.


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Not much but does the job for a small room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What desk is that?


----------



## phillyd

I want it in a rectangle version.


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> What desk is that?


Here ya go! http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/850885/Realspace-Mezza-L-Shaped-Glass-Computer/;jsessionid=0000ssObvz5_Ux2BTHQxfL45GU1:1659q38ci?cm_mmc=Mercent-_-Googlepla-_-Furniture%20Furniture_Collections-_-850885


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Very nicely done! I've always wanted to get into cosplay but my options are somewhat limited. (not that many black characters) Anyway, nice setup


You can be Killer Bee. He's pretty badass too.


----------



## MoMann

Desk before two got stolen. These pics are kind of old.


And could someone comment my build logs below. I kind of abandoned them for a few months but I want to get it going again.


----------



## phillyd

And that emachines KB is getting replaced real soon


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> And that emachines KB is getting replaced real soon


Yes finally so glad I found someone selling the Storm Trigger that I wanted next I just need a Logitech G600.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Very nicely done! I've always wanted to get into cosplay but my options are somewhat limited. (not that many black characters) Anyway, nice setup


Try Afro Samurai










He's voiced by Samuel Jackson too


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whocarez*
> 
> Not much but does the job for a small room


Maybe you should try the next frame size down..fist full of seat post, 2CM of saddle/bar drop is standard stuff on traditional road bikes.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Very nicely done! I've always wanted to get into cosplay but my options are somewhat limited. (not that many black characters) Anyway, nice setup


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Desk before two got stolen. These pics are kind of old.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And could someone comment my build logs below. I kind of abandoned them for a few months but I want to get it going again.


Nice. But your monitors got stolen?









Curious to know how that happened...


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But your monitors got stolen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to know how that happened...


Makes me feel kind of dumb but his checked bounced after the man left. My bank account got closed and everything, had to open a new one.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Makes me feel kind of dumb but his checked bounced after the man left. My bank account got closed and everything, had to open a new one.


You took a check from a stranger?


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You took a check from a stranger?


I know I know its just my bank was like "oh the check will clear in 2 days" . So then after two days I gave them to him. But after 2 days they were like "oops no four days" and it was bad


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Snapped this picture quickly today. Waiting for my center channel to mount over the monitor. I'll get the rear speakers and rest of the room when my bookshelf stands are in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Beautiful setup man. Entire room just flows really well.


is the sword on the wall to protect your virginity?

im sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## nismo_usaf

LOL


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> I know I know its just my bank was like "oh the check will clear in 2 days" . So then after two days I gave them to him. But after 2 days they were like "oops no four days" and it was bad


If they had the money, and were willing to wait 2 days, they could have gone to the ATM or even the bank and just withdrawn it...









To stay on topic some:

Cleaned up some


Closer view of new mousepad


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> You can be Killer Bee. He's pretty badass too.


He is but I can't stand those ridiculous raps lol. Besides I'd have to be somewhat ripped in order to not look stupid (I mean he's got like an 8 pack lol). That swordsman from the Cloud on the other hand, Dano(? I think thats his name) that might be a little easier to pull off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Try Afro Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Afro Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's voiced by Samuel Jackson too


Don't know why I didn't think of this


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Question: a few pages back there was talk about mouse pads for "speed" or something like that..How does that work?


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Here is my setup.


Can anyone tell me what monitor that is?

Any monitor suggestions that have really thin bezels like the one above would be great as well!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Question: a few pages back there was talk about mouse pads for "speed" or something like that..How does that work?


I believe it has to do with different textures for either more control, which would probably be a little more friction, and speed, which would be slicker. Not sure if it's marketing hype, but some swear by different pads for different games and such. I think the one I just got is a Goliathus speed edition, and I'm loving it so far.







Granted, I've been using it maybe an hour.









I'll be doing an unboxing of my new Naga Epic mouse in a little while, so I'll be interested in seeing the difference, if any, between that and my current Naga.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Question: a few pages back there was talk about mouse pads for "speed" or something like that..How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I believe it has to do with different textures for either more control, which would probably be a little more friction, and speed, which would be slicker. Not sure if it's marketing hype, but some swear by different pads for different games and such. I think the one I just got is a Goliathus speed edition, and I'm loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, I've been using it maybe an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing an unboxing of my new Naga Epic mouse in a little while, so I'll be interested in seeing the difference, if any, between that and my current Naga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is correct, mouse pads that are made for speed are very slick, very low friction, where as mouse pads made for control have more friction, so the mouse moves slower and you have more pin-point control. Personally (as the only game I play is SC2) I prefer ones for speed. I bought a generic one a few months ago (THIS ONE) and I loved it. It was so slick that I could just give my mouse a little push and it would glide across the surface (kinda like a puck on an air hockey table, but not quite so quickly).

The problem was it was very stiff (like a piece of plexi glass) and made to be stuck in place and not be moved (it had a kind of adhesive backing) and I move around a lot, depending on what I'm doing on the computer. So after unsticking it and resticking it a few dozen times, it warped and suddenly my mouse would have dead spots where the pad had curved. So last week I went and bought a Corsair MM400 and the thing is amazing. All the great things of
the cheapo one (very stiff, really slick, able to make very quick movements) without the adhesive bottom. It has a non-skid bottom, so it doesn't move, but it doesn't stick to the desk. Personaly, after using that thing, its hard to go back to the cheap mouse pads I have for my other computers. There is a huge difference in how the mouse moves.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Indeed it does, thanks


----------



## AnonymousGamer

I don't believe that there are more people with only 1 screen.People need to get more xD


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I don't believe that there are more people with only 1 screen.People need to get more xD


I had 3 Dell U2312HMs but decided on one larger display instead, and love it.


----------



## PCModderMike

I had 3 ASUS VE247H's, then switched to a single 1440p Crossover about a year ago, love it.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnonymousGamer*
> 
> I don't believe that there are more people with only 1 screen.People need to get more xD


Can't completely focus on gaming with more than one display.

FPS especially.

Current setup:


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> is the sword on the wall to protect your virginity?
> 
> im sorry, couldn't resist


Considering it's been gone for a long while, and longer than I've had the sword... I'm going to have to rationale with no.


----------



## Draygonn

Added a monitor arm for easy movement of the 120Hz.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Added a monitor arm for easy movement of the 120Hz.


Why is there a trampoline behind your desk?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Added a monitor arm for easy movement of the 120Hz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^^^ Good Question. I'm liking those old school speakers.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Why is there a trampoline behind your desk?


Hard to find a good spot for a trampoline these days.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Bottlehead crack, nice







Did you build that audio rack yourself or did you buy it?


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Hard to find a good spot for a trampoline these days.


Always a good idea to put a trampoline behind your desk in case your expensive monitor falls backwards


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Bottlehead crack, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build that audio rack yourself or did you buy it?


I'm a huge fan of the Crack/HD650 combo. The rack is from VTI manufacturing.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig Pic


What desk is that? I'm in the market, and that looks like it would fit the bill


----------



## Mailman377

Re did my set-up cause I turned my old Pentium 4 into an MC server with Ubuntu on it.

Still need to mover stuff around and make it a tad cleaner.

Also took the time as well to organize down below

nothing special. Had to make use of my 1000 assorted cable ties somehow.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> This is correct, mouse pads that are made for speed are very slick, very low friction, where as mouse pads made for control have more friction, so the mouse moves slower and you have more pin-point control. Personally (as the only game I play is SC2) I prefer ones for speed. I bought a generic one a few months ago (THIS ONE) and I loved it. It was so slick that I could just give my mouse a little push and it would glide across the surface (kinda like a puck on an air hockey table, but not quite so quickly).
> 
> The problem was it was very stiff (like a piece of plexi glass) and made to be stuck in place and not be moved (it had a kind of adhesive backing) and I move around a lot, depending on what I'm doing on the computer. So after unsticking it and resticking it a few dozen times, it warped and suddenly my mouse would have dead spots where the pad had curved. So last week I went and bought a Corsair MM400 and the thing is amazing. All the great things of
> the cheapo one (very stiff, really slick, able to make very quick movements) without the adhesive bottom. It has a non-skid bottom, so it doesn't move, but it doesn't stick to the desk. Personaly, after using that thing, its hard to go back to the cheap mouse pads I have for my other computers. There is a huge difference in how the mouse moves.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I got the razer vespula which is a dual sided matt with wrist rest, best 35$ i ever spent, it is a little bit smaller than a standard gaming matt but the mouse glides so well i dont need the room.


----------



## whocarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Maybe you should try the next frame size down..fist full of seat post, 2CM of saddle/bar drop is standard stuff on traditional road bikes.


This bikes to small for me actually I just bought it of craigslist for $50 lol might just re-sell


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> What desk is that? I'm in the market, and that looks like it would fit the bill


I honestly don't know who makes it. My wife got it for me a couple of years ago at walmart. I don't think they sell the model I have anymore. But the link below is something similar. I took my top shelves off when I got my Surround set up.

http://www.staples.com/OSP-Design-Mercury-Corner-Desk/product_807666


----------



## Madvillan

Contributing









Pics courtesy of my lame cell-phone camera:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Far left currently









Spoiler: ~Middle





lawd jeezuz





Spoiler: Right..ish. My lame laptop's dock









Spoiler: The main machine I use (not in sig)










Taking suggestions, looking to re-arrange a bit. I realize how ugly my setup is right now, haha. Also, mind the poor tile job please


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what monitor that is?
> 
> Any monitor suggestions that have really thin bezels like the one above would be great as well!


The stand is a bit different on these (maybe he has a sound bar), but here's two monitors with thin bezels. Read the reviews though, they don't look THAT great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260105

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260108


----------



## ironsurvivor

Sorry for the phone picture. Just wanted to show another poster i put up


----------



## Attacktrak

Hi guys, these are some pictures of my computer room... hope you like it


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attacktrak*
> 
> Hi guys, these are some pictures of my computer room... hope you like it


I particularly like this one. Looks rugged. Nice!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Contributing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of my lame cell-phone camera:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Far left currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~Middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawd jeezuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Right..ish. My lame laptop's dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The main machine I use (not in sig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking suggestions, looking to re-arrange a bit. I realize how ugly my setup is right now, haha. Also, mind the poor tile job please


Too.. Many.. Cables!!!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Added a monitor arm for easy movement of the 120Hz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mic stand is that?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What mic stand is that?


Just the stock stand for the AT2020USB


----------



## Hydroplane

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Added a monitor arm for easy movement of the 120Hz.






That's pretty much an ideal setup there







U2711 for color accuracy and resolution, 120hz monitor for gaming, a great audio setup and some old school speakers. I used the same speakers for my computer from 1995 until almost 2008


----------



## TSXmike

Nothing too off the wall.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too off the wall.


Nice setup, and that is very cute


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too off the wall.


That case would look sexy with white fans!


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That case would look sexy with white fans!


it had white fans in the beginning (bought it used), but wanted to go with a different approach.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too off the wall.


I need to get another Lava Lamp. I used to have a vintage one with the brass base, but it was lost in a fire. (The lamp not being the cause. lol)


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too off the wall.


you look far to young to be gaming


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just got my Alesis M1 MKIIs paired with my Roland UA-55 Quad Capture sound card set up. Still need to work on cable management so for now, the cables are behind my monitor.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*


Nice looking setup. I see your wallet is out so I'm guessing the picture was taken during the holiday steamsale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> That's pretty much an ideal setup there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2711 for color accuracy and resolution, 120hz monitor for gaming, a great audio setup and some old school speakers. I used the same speakers for my computer from 1995 until almost 2008


Thanks. Those speakers might be from '95, they are old as dirt. Obviously speakers aren't high on the priority list.


----------



## kelvintheiah

What monitors(speakers) are that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Just got my Alesis M1 MKIIs paired with my Roland UA-55 Quad Capture sound card set up. Still need to work on cable management so for now, the cables are behind my monitor.


----------



## Kiros

I'll clean up this weekend


----------



## Archer S

I know its just begging for triple displays. Im working on it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its just begging for triple displays. Im working on it.


honestly eyefinity/surround is so over rated, i had it to try it out and hated it!
I think having a 27" 1440p monitor or 30" 1600p screen is much better, more eyecandy!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> honestly eyefinity/surround is so over rated, i had it to try it out and hated it!
> I think having a 27" 1440p monitor or 30" 1600p screen is much better, more eyecandy!


Well i had dual displays before i moved out of my house (that picture is my student house) and i was loving them. On top that here i find myself actually needing double or more displays to do work on. Im studying computer engineering so at any given point i would have internet research, pdf assignments, and multiple compilers open. my one screen gets massively cluttered.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Well i had dual displays before i moved out of my house (that picture is my student house) and i was loving them. On top that here i find myself actually needing double or more displays to do work on. Im studying computer engineering so at any given point i would have internet research, pdf assignments, and multiple compilers open. my one screen gets massively cluttered.


well for multi tasking 3screens was amazing and i truly do miss that, but i mainly game on my rig, so id rather the higher rez..


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too off the wall.






The Box on the left has a scared face.


----------



## pamasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> The Box on the left has a scared face.


LOL


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> The Box on the left has a scared face.


Good catch, lol!

edit: post 500... wanted it to be a bit more special, but I had a hearty laugh so I guess that counts


----------



## TSXmike

you know... after looking back on that picture, im surprised i didnt catch that LOL


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> you know... after looking back on that picture, im surprised i didnt catch that LOL


It was one of the first things that catch my attention, lol


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice looking setup. I see your wallet is out so I'm guessing the picture was taken during the holiday steamsale.


Haha it was actually taken last night after I set them up. My drivers is kept in my wallet so after work I just throw it on my desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> What monitors(speakers) are that?


They Alesis M1 MKII Actives. Great monitors.


----------



## ivr56

I'd love to get a PLP set up going.
27" flanked by two 22" Ultrasharps. Sure be lovely for work and play.


----------



## OverClocker55

Doing some awesome upgrades. Getting the Logitech Surround Sound Z506 speakers and a Dual Freestanding Monitor Stand. Will post pictures once It's all setup


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its just begging for triple displays. Im working on it.


Cool corner setup


----------



## Izvire




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its just begging for triple displays. Im working on it.


I was thinking the same thing.







Nice set you though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really clean area you have there. I'm liking those speakers.


----------



## caraboose

Needs a bit of a cleaning... hah


----------



## KaRLiToS

You just had your third flame









I need 3 more reps before having it.

*On topic*: Nice setup, even if messy


----------



## Tempis

Not shown, two 1' Aiwa cabinet speakers behind me


----------



## jezzer

Nice setup guys

Had to change mine so here a new pic, its a Phone pic so figures


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown, two 1' Aiwa cabinet speakers behind me


You are going to go deaf









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice setup guys
> 
> Had to change mine so here a new pic, its a Phone pic so figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clean setup


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown, two 1' Aiwa cabinet speakers behind me


Looking good my fellow las vegan


----------



## Tempis

well Henderson technically


----------



## d3vour3r

My set up while I'm in a hotel room looking for a place to live. I relocated to Sydney for work. Moving into a new place this weekend so once I set up my new nerd zone ill post pocs









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown, two 1' Aiwa cabinet speakers behind me
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to go deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice setup guys
> 
> Had to change mine so here a new pic, its a Phone pic so figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice clean setup
Click to expand...

I already am deaf.











(3" treble, 4" mid, 12" bass, each)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown, two 1' Aiwa cabinet speakers behind me
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to go deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice setup guys
> 
> Had to change mine so here a new pic, its a Phone pic so figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice clean setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already am deaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3" treble, 4" mid, 12" bass, each)
Click to expand...


----------



## Xyro TR1

My crapulous temporary setup. Need new monitors, a 3-display stand, and speaker stands for the inner 6.5" monitors to hang above the screens.


----------



## Riic0




----------



## Alan1187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


need some shims to push that center monitor up a tiny bit lol.


----------



## Loosenut

did a little cable management that was in dire need of being redone. Changing configuration over the years has lead to this.

*Before:*


*After:*


*Before:*


*After:*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

The entire room is 8 feet by 13 feet.

LEGION, 200cm of desk space



Michelle, wall mounted and highly mobile.


Workbench with Sampson and Bastion. Currently designing a new 32channel light, and using a new PXE server program called SERVA for household repairing.


----------



## RB Snake

Now have 2x 27" monitors.... I was never a fan of multiple monitors but now I love them, there's so much more room for activities!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> there's so much more room for activities!


----------



## wedge

This is where the magic happens:





Pics are not good quality. I'll do better later.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> This is where the magic happens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are not good quality. I'll do better later.


What is that computer Chair? I've been needing a new one... my current one is a good 7+ years old.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> What is that computer Chair? I've been needing a new one... my current one is a good 7+ years old.


Yeah, I love that chair. It came from Costco, I think it was about $175. It's fully adjustable, memory-foam, all the bells and whistles that a good desk chair should have.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.





Here's the mic:


----------



## Jixr

Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop



Only thing on desk
27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming

What about speakers you say?

Mounted 3 speakers to the back of the monitor, takes a minor sound hit, but leaves a very clean 'floating' desktop



Floating desktop ( the monitor is pushed all the way back, pull it forward slightly, and its basically floating )
with my phone camera, I can't gett a good shot of the 'floating' effect. I'm still trying to decide on adding some color changing accent lights behind the monitor.
All on a 8'x4' desk. its perfection to me.

I also have my monitor and sound system wired to a wall switch, flick the switch, and i kill the monitor and sound, and can allow my bench to keep running, easy to kill everything when I step out of the room ( bench is also the main home media storage server )



What you don't see, is there is a closet that shares the same wall as my desk, so I have my rig on a table in there. All the cables wrap around into the closet.
This way I can have my ugly watercooled rig pumping at 5.0ghz, have 8 fans going, and from my desk, not hear a single thing. Perfect.


----------



## OverClocker55

Amazing setup dude!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing on desk
> 27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
> Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming


Winner. /thread

Perfection in my eyes if the desk was black woodgrain.


----------



## kelvintheiah

Are you recording music by any chance? using a guitar or any instrument?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Haha it was actually taken last night after I set them up. My drivers is kept in my wallet so after work I just throw it on my desk.
> They Alesis M1 MKII Actives. Great monitors.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> Are you recording music by any chance? using a guitar or any instrument?


Yeah I've got a Roland TD-9 electric kit that I'll be recording. I work as a session drummer so it's a lot easier for me to track the drums for other people now. I'm considering buying a guitar to learn as well.


----------



## TheOx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the mic:






Looks so elegant and a little prestigious.







really like the setup!


----------



## Chickenman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing on desk
> 27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
> Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming
> 
> What about speakers you say?
> 
> Mounted 3 speakers to the back of the monitor, takes a minor sound hit, but leaves a very clean 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Floating desktop ( the monitor is pushed all the way back, pull it forward slightly, and its basically floating )
> with my phone camera, I can't gett a good shot of the 'floating' effect. I'm still trying to decide on adding some color changing accent lights behind the monitor.
> All on a 8'x4' desk. its perfection to me.
> 
> I also have my monitor and sound system wired to a wall switch, flick the switch, and i kill the monitor and sound, and can allow my bench to keep running, easy to kill everything when I step out of the room ( bench is also the main home media storage server )
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see, is there is a closet that shares the same wall as my desk, so I have my rig on a table in there. All the cables wrap around into the closet.
> This way I can have my ugly watercooled rig pumping at 5.0ghz, have 8 fans going, and from my desk, not hear a single thing. Perfect.






So clean, almost motivated me to clean my desk, thankfully - the moment has passed.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> 
> So clean, almost motivated me to clean my desk, thankfully - the moment has passed.


LOL


----------



## Kanalplus

So clean!!

Those moments when i get urge to clean are quite frequent here also but they pass as soon as i start moving first thing from table... usually that thing ends up in my drawer.


----------



## Remix65

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing on desk
> 27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
> Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming
> 
> What about speakers you say?
> 
> Mounted 3 speakers to the back of the monitor, takes a minor sound hit, but leaves a very clean 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Floating desktop ( the monitor is pushed all the way back, pull it forward slightly, and its basically floating )
> with my phone camera, I can't gett a good shot of the 'floating' effect. I'm still trying to decide on adding some color changing accent lights behind the monitor.
> All on a 8'x4' desk. its perfection to me.
> 
> I also have my monitor and sound system wired to a wall switch, flick the switch, and i kill the monitor and sound, and can allow my bench to keep running, easy to kill everything when I step out of the room ( bench is also the main home media storage server )
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see, is there is a closet that shares the same wall as my desk, so I have my rig on a table in there. All the cables wrap around into the closet.
> This way I can have my ugly watercooled rig pumping at 5.0ghz, have 8 fans going, and from my desk, not hear a single thing. Perfect.





this is the best setup i've seen in a long time
barely anything on the desk. the idea of speakers behind the monitor is a great idea. so kind of waste some volume but you get sound from not so good looking speakers. the speakers are light enough to be able to be mounted on the monitor.
another great thing about your setup is it being wireless. makes it nice and clean. not a single cable seen.

also the computer isnt on your desk. i like clean desks instead of towers towering monitors. the computer is also not your typical computer.

been a while since i repped a setup.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.


Nice setup







I really like how you set your screen in portrait. You should use bezel compensation though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> did a little cable management that was in dire need of being redone. Changing configuration over the years has lead to this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> *After:*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> *After:*


Nice before and after pics. Looks a lot better!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The entire room is 8 feet by 13 feet.
> LEGION, 200cm of desk space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle, wall mounted and highly mobile.
> 
> Workbench with Sampson and Bastion. Currently designing a new 32channel light, and using a new PXE server program called SERVA for household repairing.


Cool looking room and set up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now have 2x 27" monitors.... I was never a fan of multiple monitors but now I love them, there's so much more room for activities!


oh yeah, all you'll need is one more and you'll have room for 3 times the activities!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> This is where the magic happens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are not good quality. I'll do better later.


Nice set up. What kind of plants do you have in that room?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the mic:


I'm liking that portrait mode. My bezels are too thick for portrait, I might have to de-bezel them for a cleaner look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing on desk
> 27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
> Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What about speakers you say?
> Mounted 3 speakers to the back of the monitor, takes a minor sound hit, but leaves a very clean 'floating' desktop
> 
> Floating desktop ( the monitor is pushed all the way back, pull it forward slightly, and its basically floating )
> with my phone camera, I can't gett a good shot of the 'floating' effect. I'm still trying to decide on adding some color changing accent lights behind the monitor.
> All on a 8'x4' desk. its perfection to me.
> I also have my monitor and sound system wired to a wall switch, flick the switch, and i kill the monitor and sound, and can allow my bench to keep running, easy to kill everything when I step out of the room ( bench is also the main home media storage server )
> 
> What you don't see, is there is a closet that shares the same wall as my desk, so I have my rig on a table in there. All the cables wrap around into the closet.
> This way I can have my ugly watercooled rig pumping at 5.0ghz, have 8 fans going, and from my desk, not hear a single thing. Perfect.


Super clean! Do the speakers vibrate the monitor when the volume setting is med/high? Also, I'm curious to see what the rest of the room looks like.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> So clean!!
> 
> Those moments when i get urge to clean are quite frequent here also but they pass as soon as i start moving first thing from table... usually that thing ends up in my drawer.


I do the exact same thing..
Mine are hard to shut with the amount of crap in them aha


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.
> 
> Here's the mic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that an AT2020? From how far does it pickup sound without sound degradation? Is an arm's length too far away for gaming purposes?

I see you have the USB version, don't know if the "normal" mic + a proper audio interface/mic pre would act much differently.


----------



## Remix65

why would you want a condenser mic for gaming. might wanna grab a pop filter too during rage rofl...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Updated after turning my desktop (Fyujin) in to a paper weight


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Is that an AT2020? From how far does it pickup sound without sound degradation? Is an arm's length too far away for gaming purposes?
> 
> I see you have the USB version, don't know if the "normal" mic + a proper audio interface/mic pre would act much differently.


Dude you could have this two feet away and it'd probably be fine. Mine is at least have a foot away and I'm often told that I am too loud. It picks up sound very well. Not sure about a normal one, but this does wonders and sounds magnificent.


----------



## Jixr

thanks for all the compliments guys, i'm really surprised everyone likes them.

My main goal for all this is I'm not a fan of all the huge overwelming amounts of gear on peoples desk, my roommate for example has his tower, speakers, keyboards, everything all piled up on a desk much smaller than mine. With the huge size of the test bench case, I decided I wanted to go a different route. I love the look of the apple stores, so i tried to emulate that with my set up. I absolutely hate cables. The walls and the desk are a bit lighter than what you see in the photo's, the monitor's brightness throws off the camera a little bit.

Here are some answers for you guys.

The desk is pretty sturdy, and so is the arm, and the speakers are pretty light, and I just used doubble sided sticky foam tape to mount them to the back of the monitor. There are 3 speakers behind the monitor ( left, right, & center ) as well as the bass unit on the floor, The sound is pretty good, the only difference i notice is the slight drop in the crispyness of the highs, but its a fair trade off to me. No vibrations when I have the volume turned up very loud, and the speaker on the right of the monitor has volume knobs that I can still easily access ( but I often just use the volume controls on my keyboard ) I also have some USB ports on the back of the monitor as well. The shimian was my favorite 27" korean, due to its simple and clean look, I just really wish I had bought the white version.

The rest of my room is currently pretty messy, I have a fish tank on a 'cube' cubbie desk ( that matches the wood grain of my desk ) That is pretty simple and clean as well, only thing on the top is my fish tank, and books and my motorcycle helmets in the cubbies.

The wallpapers are actually screenshots from Mirrors Edge, I absolutely love the art style in the game, the combination of concrete, sky blue and with striking reds, oranges, and yellows, make for some good wallpapers.

Another good thing about this set up is I can just swing the monitor out of the way, move the keyboard and mouse, and I have a large desk free for work on smaller projects, doing some drawings, or just using it as a dining table ( small apartment )
I would like to either get some of those LED color changing strips where you can control the color with a remote, or get some kind of modern art going above the monitor.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.
> 
> Here's the mic:


hey man, this or the Yeti? been hearing lots of good things about this too, just couldnt make up my mind







also i'll post pictures when i clean the mess created by "studying" for finals, i've been floating in worksheets and notes for the last week and a half :/


----------



## brian1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Finally found my charger, here are the updated pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful setup and great looking mic, I plan on getting an AT2020 as well


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey man, this or the Yeti? been hearing lots of good things about this too, just couldnt make up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i'll post pictures when i clean the mess created by "studying" for finals, i've been floating in worksheets and notes for the last week and a half :/


I guess for me it boiled down to the size. They both sound equally as nice, the Yeti is a bit softer, and it has more settings, but it's way too big. The AT2020 fits nicely between my bezels and does not obstruct my vision in game at all, which is why I went for it over the Yeti. Believe me, it took me like a month to make up my mind.


----------



## Phil~

28" Hanns G (was replaced with a Dell U3011 couple of days ago but going to have to RMA it)



23" Dell U2311H

47" LG LM7600 240hz 3DLED TV


----------



## Sazexa

Why are you returning it?


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The entire room is 8 feet by 13 feet.
> 
> LEGION, 200cm of desk space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle, wall mounted and highly mobile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workbench with Sampson and Bastion. Currently designing a new 32channel light, and using a new PXE server program called SERVA for household repairing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


STT, that Lanboy gets me every time.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Why are you returning it?


He is RMAing it, which leads me to believe it is not functioning or is unusable.


----------



## Phil~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Why are you returning it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1350419/is-my-u3011-broken


----------



## kelvintheiah

cool. im planning to setup a home studio using my sig rig. im planning to use behringer 1002usb as audio interface and ill be using a mic and a guitar. monitors should follow after i bought the mixer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Yeah I've got a Roland TD-9 electric kit that I'll be recording. I work as a session drummer so it's a lot easier for me to track the drums for other people now. I'm considering buying a guitar to learn as well.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> cool. im planning to setup a home studio using my sig rig. im planning to use behringer 1002usb as audio interface and ill be using a mic and a guitar. monitors should follow after i bought the mixer.


Awesome man. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your setup.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Same midi controller!


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

heres an update on my set up.

heres a shot with lights on. just got my 3 monitors set up. yes there older monitors but they have served me well and i finally got them all fixed.


heres a shot with the lights off just for the s's and g's.


----------



## spidert622

I managed to make my cables under the computer pretty neat







btw this is right under my bed


----------



## Fixcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make my cables under the computer pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is right under my bed


Damn that's a nice setup!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make my cables under the computer pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is right under my bed


Can you take more pictures with better quality and the whole room?

I would like to see the bed and desk setup. I have been thinking about doing that for an office that has a bed for non picky guests..

thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make my cables under the computer pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is right under my bed


What monitors do you have?


----------



## KaRLiToS

CrossOver 27Q


----------



## spidert622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Can you take more pictures with better quality and the whole room?
> 
> I would like to see the bed and desk setup. I have been thinking about doing that for an office that has a bed for non picky guests..
> 
> thanks


I will see if I can borrow my moms Sony. I am waiting on my 3 gtx 670's so I can't do anything with it atm









Here's some pics while I wait for the better camera.


----------



## OverClocker55

Holy







All uber jelly of those tri monitor setups


----------



## barkinos98

hey man, why do you have a G930/G35 and a Kraken Pro? which one is better, lol, i need headphones.


----------



## Bearink

Picture of my tiny Computer-Heated bedroom


----------



## ironsurvivor

Adore your setup. Especially that dark side of the moon wall art.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Adore your setup. Especially that dark side of the moon wall art.


It's the Jack Daniels poster that does it for me


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> It's the Jack Daniels poster that does it for me cheers.gif


That too sir


----------



## miahallen

Pics in the rig in my sig.


----------



## spidert622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey man, why do you have a G930/G35 and a Kraken Pro? which one is better, lol, i need headphones.


I use the g930s to listen to music up in my bed and the krakens for gaming. But tbh you will be super happy with both. The krakens hit my ear though so that can be kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidert622*
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make my cables under the computer pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is right under my bed


Before I looked at that full size I thought it was a wrap-around monitor. lmao


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Picture of my tiny Computer-Heated bedroom


Ohhhh... That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Bearink

Thanks to you all, this dark side of the moon was real pain to paint, keeping all the original colors and proportions, oh and for thooses who did not noticed, the other 3 walls are from The Wall album cover also, same proportions and colors.

OH and the Jack Daniels thing is actually a print on a metal sheet, it looks pretty nice in real with the rusty effet.


----------



## FPSViking

So here's a really old picture of my monitors and TV setup at my old house.


But I'm currently in the process of upgrading my rig so I'll just post this little picture of my current setup, was also testing my Fiancée's new Camera. I proposed to her with that Pokéball.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Picture of my tiny Computer-Heated bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What case is that?

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Pics in the rig in my sig.


love it! Did you do the woodwork your self? Nice job.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> My crapulous temporary setup. Need new monitors, a 3-display stand, and speaker stands for the inner 6.5" monitors to hang above the screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You moved your case to the desk!

I like it much better that way.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> love it! Did you do the woodwork your self? Nice job.


Sure did...thanks








build log here:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674472


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> You moved your case to the desk!
> 
> I like it much better that way.


Haha thanks! I like it too, as long as I keep my fans quiet. I really need to swap to an H80i or a Define R4 with an H100i tacked to it so I don't have to keep clicking the button


----------



## barkinos98

found this chair and started saving up money: 
waiting for the weekend to go and try it out, it sure looks comfortable


----------



## phillyd

link?


----------



## barkinos98

its a turkish place, and its all in turkish, but if you believe you know turkish, here you go: http://www.koctas.com.tr/ofis-sandalyeleri/yonetici-koltugu-siyah-ch97008/8498-13998/

i already have half the money i need (around 130TL), in a matter of weeks it would be mine!


----------



## HPE1000

It looks like the Turkish home depot.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It looks like the Turkish home depot.


lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It looks like the Turkish home depot.


lol, even the logo looks pretty close too


----------



## xNovax

Dem Kitties


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It looks like the Turkish home depot.


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-203488918/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=office+furniture&storeId=10051#.UP2KUrOe5qw

Thats because home depot sells something like it.


----------



## HPE1000

Well if they aren't owned by the same person/company, I am suing!


----------



## phillyd

Could you post the brand/model? Might have been internationally distributed.


----------



## barkinos98

so yeah i checked that hd link, its pretty close. i searced the model ,and this is what came up:
http://www.chairmeng.com/producttxt.asp?lcid=1680&parentid=43

it looks lie some cheap chinese stuff, i'll have to try bfore i say anything sure about it. in lke 2 weeks it can be mine!


----------



## Sazexa

Ordered a new floor standing lamp, along with my center speaker. Next week I'll order the shelf to put the speaker on-top of my monitor, and the week after that I'll order the stands for my rear speakers. Then I'll post an updated picture with everything in place.

The lamp. Will put next to my set up, and have the hang over side folded down facing over my desk.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Ordered a new floor standing lamp, along with my center speaker. Next week I'll order the shelf to put the speaker on-top of my monitor, and the week after that I'll order the stands for my rear speakers. Then I'll post an updated picture with everything in place.
> 
> The lamp. Will put next to my set up, and have the hang over side folded down facing over my desk.


I have that same lamp in the corner of my pc room, behind my desk. Also, I have energy bulbs in it but I tend to put objects between me because the direct light bothers me.


----------



## Jixr

Alright guys, Adding on to my "floating desktop" pictures a few pages back. Here are some updated ones, showing my entire room.

Preface: I work a very busy and chaotic job, so my room is my zen garden. Its a kinda crappy apartment in a very very expensive city, but I felt like I've made due with the small space and ugly beige on beige color of the place. I tried to tie in more dull surfaces, with striking accents in the form of some wall art, very creative desktop wallpaper, clean empty lines, and the peacefulness of a fish tank. I use very bright lightbulbs for a crisp lighting when I need to work, and then my lamp and fishtank are a more cool color temperature bulbs, so they create a softer feel for the room.

Just a panorama I really would like to get some sliding glass door tint, to allow more light in, but keep the direct sunlight as well as neighbors eyes out.


My bed, yes its small, but its a small place and opens up alot of floor space. I would like to change the greens for some orange and light blues though.


My shelf, filled with books, my motorcycle helmets, and the fish, all nice and simple. As well as the girlfriends cat who lives with me.


The fish.


And now the 'Floating Desktop'
All seemingly wireless, complete with 3 speakers and a floor bass unit ( hidden of course )
Wireless devices. Nice. Simple. Clean. Perfect.


The clean desk, clean of clutter and anything else, along with some bright artwork that flows well with the rest of the room.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Found an old cabinet in the attic today and cleaned it up and put it together and its a great cabinet for all the equipment.


----------



## Stige

HOW CAN YOU GUYS KEEP IT SO CLEAN?!

Well I guess that is why I pay for a cleaner aswell rather than cleaning myself, just so much effort lol


----------



## Bdebrooke

The clean desk, clean of clutter and anything else, along with some bright artwork that flows well with the rest of the room.
[/quote]

Can I have Fox please :3


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Here is my minimalistic 'floating' desktop
> 
> Only thing on desk
> 27" monitor ( 2560x1440 )
> Apple wireless trackpad and keyboard, and pull out my razer naga when I feel like gaming
> 
> What about speakers you say?
> 
> Mounted 3 speakers to the back of the monitor, takes a minor sound hit, but leaves a very clean 'floating' desktop
> 
> Floating desktop ( the monitor is pushed all the way back, pull it forward slightly, and its basically floating )
> with my phone camera, I can't gett a good shot of the 'floating' effect. I'm still trying to decide on adding some color changing accent lights behind the monitor.
> All on a 8'x4' desk. its perfection to me.
> 
> I also have my monitor and sound system wired to a wall switch, flick the switch, and i kill the monitor and sound, and can allow my bench to keep running, easy to kill everything when I step out of the room ( bench is also the main home media storage server )
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see, is there is a closet that shares the same wall as my desk, so I have my rig on a table in there. All the cables wrap around into the closet.
> This way I can have my ugly watercooled rig pumping at 5.0ghz, have 8 fans going, and from my desk, not hear a single thing. Perfect.


how do you use the wireless trackpad and keyboard with windows


----------



## barkinos98

i believe he used unofficial methods of installing OSX, it can be seen on one picture.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> The clean desk, clean of clutter and anything else, along with some bright artwork that flows well with the rest of the room.


Can I have Fox please :3[/quote]
No. My fox.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> how do you use the wireless trackpad and keyboard with windows


a program called 'uawks' or unofficial apple wireless keyboard support. freeware that allows you to use any apple keyboard with windows, like it works on osx, even the media keys, etc.
the trackpad works as well with a similar program, just no guestrues support yet ( just clicking and scrolling as of now )


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, Adding on to my "floating desktop" pictures a few pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some updated ones, showing my entire room.
> Preface: I work a very busy and chaotic job, so my room is my zen garden. Its a kinda crappy apartment in a very very expensive city, but I felt like I've made due with the small space and ugly beige on beige color of the place. I tried to tie in more dull surfaces, with striking accents in the form of some wall art, very creative desktop wallpaper, clean empty lines, and the peacefulness of a fish tank. I use very bright lightbulbs for a crisp lighting when I need to work, and then my lamp and fishtank are a more cool color temperature bulbs, so they create a softer feel for the room.
> Just a panorama I really would like to get some sliding glass door tint, to allow more light in, but keep the direct sunlight as well as neighbors eyes out.
> 
> My bed, yes its small, but its a small place and opens up alot of floor space. I would like to change the greens for some orange and light blues though.
> 
> My shelf, filled with books, my motorcycle helmets, and the fish, all nice and simple. As well as the girlfriends cat who lives with me.
> 
> The fish
> 
> And now the 'Floating Desktop
> All seemingly wireless, complete with 3 speakers and a floor bass unit ( hidden of course )
> Wireless devices. Nice. Simple. Clean. Perfect
> 
> The clean desk, clean of clutter and anything else, along with some bright artwork that flows well with the rest of the room.


So fresh and so clean. Did you draw that fox?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found an old cabinet in the attic today and cleaned it up and put it together and its a great cabinet for all the equipment.


I like all that space and you're set up. Is that you're man cave?


----------



## valadaresbr

My computer and game room


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valadaresbr*
> 
> My computer and game room


make sure to fill in your rig information for you signature. Great room and welcome to OCN!

great first post!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> So fresh and so clean. Did you draw that fox?


No, its a print. But I like it. Need to get it framed though.

Not to hate, but i just cringe at messy set ups that are all over OCN. I get its nice to show off you gear, but do you really need a desktop with monitors and speakers, a laptop, and fulls sized TV all on a tiny desk?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found an old cabinet in the attic today and cleaned it up and put it together and its a great cabinet for all the equipment.


Iron, every time you post a pic, I fall in love with your setup more and more. As always, awesome, room, absolutely awesome.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> No, its a print. But I like it. Need to get it framed though.
> 
> Not to hate, but i just cringe at messy set ups that are all over OCN. I get its nice to show off you gear, but do you really need a desktop with monitors and speakers, a laptop, and fulls sized TV all on a tiny desk?


For some of us there is no more place for desks. My desk is a wide is it can be it has he hold a 30" and 20" monitor It looks full but there's no option.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> For some of us there is no more place for desks. My desk is a wide is it can be it has he hold a 30" and 20" monitor It looks full but there's no option.


Just a note, all my furniture is from Ikea, my desk only cost me a hair over $100 for all that space, and my cubbie shelf was only $80

i understand space constraints, my room mate for example, has a much smaller desk than I, and he has his tower, 2 bookshelf speakers, 24" monitor, logitech g19 keyboard, mouse, all on a desk thats half as much space as I have. I've suggested to him getting a vesa arm, a shelf above the desk for the speakers, and moving his massive tower to either on the floor, or on a seperate smaller table or cabinet in the corner with the rest of his sterio equipment ( or even a rack-mount case ) in my eyes, its a huge mess, but if it works for you, then whatever.

Its not easy keeping a minimal lifestyle though. All my blank cd's, extra cables, chords, game controllers, etc. are hidden away in cabinets, I don't have a tv, and it can be hard deciding what you can live without, and annoying to have to go searching around for the one item you are looking for.

But its just little things like zip-ties for cables, storing unused preifials out of site, making use of space such as mounting cable management baskets under desk ( i even have a usb keyboard mounted upside down under my desk, so just in case i need to boot into BIOS I can do so. ( my bluetooth keyboard only works once you get into the OS ) I could easily move to a 2' wide desk and be perfectly fine.

heck, behind my monitor, totally hidden, i have 3 speakers, a usb hub, the charging cables for my mouse and phone, and a few pens and pencils. totally hidden, but easily accessable.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just a note, all my furniture is from Ikea, my desk only cost me a hair over $100 for all that space, and my cubbie shelf was only $80
> 
> i understand space constraints, my room mate for example, has a much smaller desk than I, and he has his tower, 2 bookshelf speakers, 24" monitor, logitech g19 keyboard, mouse, all on a desk thats half as much space as I have. I've suggested to him getting a vesa arm, a shelf above the desk for the speakers, and moving his massive tower to either on the floor, or on a seperate smaller table or cabinet in the corner with the rest of his sterio equipment ( or even a rack-mount case ) in my eyes, its a huge mess, but if it works for you, then whatever.
> 
> Its not easy keeping a minimal lifestyle though. All my blank cd's, extra cables, chords, game controllers, etc. are hidden away in cabinets, I don't have a tv, and it can be hard deciding what you can live without, and annoying to have to go searching around for the one item you are looking for.
> 
> But its just little things like zip-ties for cables, storing unused preifials out of site, making use of space such as mounting cable management baskets under desk ( i even have a usb keyboard mounted upside down under my desk, so just in case i need to boot into BIOS I can do so. ( my bluetooth keyboard only works once you get into the OS ) I could easily move to a 2' wide desk and be perfectly fine.
> 
> heck, behind my monitor, totally hidden, i have 3 speakers, a usb hub, the charging cables for my mouse and phone, and a few pens and pencils. totally hidden, but easily accessable.


I get your point and I don't have as much stuff as most here but I jut can't go longer on my desk..

My desk is Ikea the tower sits underneath on that little shelf thing the sell all may cables are zip ties behind displays on a VESA arm. I do not own a TV nor do I have plans for it in the future but my 2 display and laptop span the entire length of the desk...

You setup us über clean and I do like it but not ideal for some perhaps most...


----------



## Shev7chenko

Here is mine. Didn't have access to my camera at the moment. I rearranged the whole setup in my office because I just acquired a second monitor. Looks like this now.



Will update with better photographs once I get my canon back.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Here is mine. Didn't have access to my camera at the moment. I rearranged the whole setup in my office because I just acquired a second monitor. Looks like this now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update with better photographs once I get my canon back.


your room looks so empty. ever think about getting a bigger desk, so you have more room? I just got a new desk for that exact reason.

great setup tho..


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> your room looks so empty. ever think about getting a bigger desk, so you have more room? I just got a new desk for that exact reason.
> 
> great setup tho..


New house. Only been in it for a year. Other projects take over before my office. I agree it looks really empty.

As far as the desk. I want to replace both the desk and chair. Throw a 50" tv on the wall above my setup and a futon couch on the opposite wall behind my chair. Paint the walls add some decoration is also on the list.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I like all that space and you're set up. Is that you're man cave?


Yes, Man cave








Quote:


> Iron, every time you post a pic, I fall in love with your setup more and more. As always, awesome, room, absolutely awesome. thumb.gif


Thanks Mutt! I love yours. I've been wanting to get a couple of those Ikea Galants. I've seen them in the used section for 25 bucks. Get a couple of those and the legs and have a monster desk


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Current setup:





And a closeup on my kitty


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Just a note, all my furniture is from Ikea, my desk only cost me a hair over $100 for all that space, and my cubbie shelf was only $80
> 
> i understand space constraints, my room mate for example, has a much smaller desk than I, and he has his tower, 2 bookshelf speakers, 24" monitor, logitech g19 keyboard, mouse, all on a desk thats half as much space as I have. I've suggested to him getting a vesa arm, a shelf above the desk for the speakers, and moving his massive tower to either on the floor, or on a seperate smaller table or cabinet in the corner with the rest of his sterio equipment ( or even a rack-mount case ) in my eyes, its a huge mess, but if it works for you, then whatever.
> 
> Its not easy keeping a minimal lifestyle though. All my blank cd's, extra cables, chords, game controllers, etc. are hidden away in cabinets, I don't have a tv, and it can be hard deciding what you can live without, and annoying to have to go searching around for the one item you are looking for.
> 
> But its just little things like zip-ties for cables, storing unused preifials out of site, making use of space such as mounting cable management baskets under desk ( i even have a usb keyboard mounted upside down under my desk, so just in case i need to boot into BIOS I can do so. ( my bluetooth keyboard only works once you get into the OS ) I could easily move to a 2' wide desk and be perfectly fine.
> 
> heck, behind my monitor, totally hidden, i have 3 speakers, a usb hub, the charging cables for my mouse and phone, and a few pens and pencils. totally hidden, but easily accessable.


You inspired me to clean up even more..



The only things left are a bluetooth keyboard (not happening) and a wall VESA mount..Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## HPE1000

what is with the wallpapers?...


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You inspired me to clean up even more..
> 
> The only thins left are a bluetooth keyboard (not happening) and a wall VESA mount..Thanks


very nice

Mine is actually not a wall mount, looks very close to yours, just a really good quality desk clamp vesa arm.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> what is with the wallpapers?...


I'm a long time punk who grew up and got a job and all that..the older I get though the more punk I feel.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh...I thought you were a cannibal.


----------



## GermanyChris

No, I don't eat meat


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm a long time punk who grew up and got a job and all that..the older I get though the more punk I feel.


I find it funny that someone would put those wallpapers on Mac computers. hypocritical


----------



## pel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I find it funny that someone would put those wallpapers on Mac computers. hypocritical


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I find it funny that someone would put those wallpapers on Mac computers. hypocritical


You think?

Most people in this place have more in graphics cards than I do in computers..

Mac's are expensive coming from this crowd in hypocritical..

Nothing seems to me to be rarer today then genuine hypocrisy. I greatly suspect that this plant finds the mild atmosphere of our culture unendurable. Hypocrisy has its place in the ages of strong belief: in which even when one is compelled to exhibit a different belief one does not abandon the belief one already has. --Neitzsche


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No, I don't eat meat


Glad to see someone else that has no interest in meat.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You think?
> 
> Most people in this place have more in graphics cards than I do in computers..
> 
> Mac's are expensive coming from this crowd in hypocritical..
> 
> Nothing seems to me to be rarer today then genuine hypocrisy. I greatly suspect that this plant finds the mild atmosphere of our culture unendurable. Hypocrisy has its place in the ages of strong belief: in which even when one is compelled to exhibit a different belief one does not abandon the belief one already has. --Neitzsche


Apple is going to do $156 billion in 2012 and your wallpaper says eat the rich.. hard to hate the rich when you are fully supporting them and happy about it.

I am not most people. My setup costs less, but has better performance than a Mac, not your Mac.. had to clarify for the super defensive..

now back on topic!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Apple is going to do $156 billion in 2012 and your wallpaper says eat the rich.. hard to hate the rich when you are fully supporting them and happy about it.
> 
> I am not most people. My setup costs less, but has better performance.
> 
> now back on topic!


My Mac Pro is from 2006 and my MBP is an 09 both bought used in the last 6 months..

The Mac Pro replace a G5 Quad I bought new in 05..so yea I'm thinking you wrong just like all people who make assumptions with little knowledge.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Mine is actually not a wall mount, looks very close to yours, just a really good quality desk clamp vesa arm.


Would you happen to have a link of the desk clamp arm? I've been thinking of getting one, and from what it sounds like is that you have quite a bit of stuff piled on yours, so it makes it sound pretty sturdy.

Thanks


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> very nice
> 
> Mine is actually not a wall mount, looks very close to yours, just a really good quality desk clamp vesa arm.


I see it now..nice job lining the mount up with the black bezel!

Attention to detail!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Would you happen to have a link of the desk clamp arm? I've been thinking of getting one, and from what it sounds like is that you have quite a bit of stuff piled on yours, so it makes it sound pretty sturdy.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.frys.com/product/6592463?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
Its pretty good, Not the best, but Fry's often has it on sale. (saw it for $6 one time )
Its only as sturdy as the desk you clamp it to, but its very secure. I had
to tighten the pivot bolts on mine up a bit, but no complaints
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Attention to detail!


its the little things that make everything flow.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1240570/

I wish I could do a full wall mount, and just cut an access port through the wall into my closet, that would be perfect in my eyes, but then I would blow my rent deposit.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6592463?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> Its pretty good, Not the best, but Fry's often has it on sale. (saw it for $6 one time )
> Its only as sturdy as the desk you clamp it to, but its very secure. I had
> to tighten the pivot bolts on mine up a bit, but no complaints
> its the little things that make everything flow.


Looks like mine and about the same price.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6592463?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> Its pretty good, Not the best, but Fry's often has it on sale. (saw it for $6 one time )
> Its only as sturdy as the desk you clamp it to, but its very secure. I had
> to tighten the pivot bolts on mine up a bit, but no complaints
> its the little things that make everything flow.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1240570/
> 
> I wish I could do a full wall mount, and just cut an access port through the wall into my closet, that would be perfect in my eyes, but then I would blow my rent deposit.


Did it have a rebate on it? Every time I see it on sale it ALWAYS has a rebate.







And if it did, did you get your rebate?


----------



## Jixr

I think i got mine for $40, on store sale price, no rebate.

I hate rebates, considering you are still paying for the sales tax and full msrp on the original price of the item. then you gotta deal with the manufacturer to get whatever the rebate is back. which has always been a few weeks for me. So unless its a really good deal or a really good rebate, I don't mess with them.


----------



## HPE1000

Do any of you think 7ms is too much for a monitor that i will game on? I think mine right now is 5, and I have no problems. I ask because I think I found the greatest tripple monitor setup screens and I want to buy one right now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109



I am honestly kind of freaking out right here.


----------



## GermanyChris

I just 2 way taped the speakers to the arm's vs the back of the display..I don't notice a difference but I don't hear that well anymore.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do any of you think 7ms is too much for a monitor that i will game on? I think mine right now is 5, and I have no problems. I ask because I think I found the greatest tripple monitor setup screens and I want to buy one right now...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly kind of freaking out right here.


Thats an awful sexy display for $189 even better paired..7MS doesn't seem that slow but I don't game.


----------



## Jixr

its not that good, the bezel is actually much thicker than that photo shows


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> its not that good, the bezel is actually much thicker than that photo shows


Thanks for pointing that out to me, what a joke, made the bezel look 1/4 of the size it actually is....


----------



## Chickenman

You guys with multiple PC/Laptop on the same desk... what are you using for KVM?

I just started using Multiplicity 2 from stardock - it works amazingly well even over WIFI.


----------



## mksteez

Nice


----------



## ulnevrgtit

The photo appears doctored to make the bezel look way thinner then it is, that's some $hit. The coincidentally icon sized stickers on the bottom bezel, making it kinda look like the task bar at first glace, seem sketchy as well...to me at least.
Moreover, I wouldn't accept more than 5ms on a non-ips screen...just an opinion.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do any of you think 7ms is too much for a monitor that i will game on? I think mine right now is 5, and I have no problems. I ask because I think I found the greatest tripple monitor setup screens and I want to buy one right now...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly kind of freaking out right here.












lol @ false advertising hahahaha


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ false advertising hahahaha


Makes me furious, someone needs fired for that bs.


----------



## MoMann

Just got my keyboard today replaced my eMachines.


Also, feel free to comment:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271487/build-log-dedication/100_100#post_19113727
http://www.overclock.net/t/1272194/gaming-room-build-log-the-mo-cave/0_100#post_19113739


----------



## phillyd

Glad to see you got it!
How do you like it?


----------



## MoMann

Its pretty great still trying to memorize where the keys are though. And the Wrist rest is great!


----------



## phillyd

I forgot to flip the WASD and arrow keys back, just give em a firm pull or use an object on each side to grip and pull them out if you want to swap em.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I forgot to flip the WASD and arrow keys back, just give em a firm pull or use an object on each side to grip and pull them out if you want to swap em.


YEP







http://www.overclock.net/t/1271487/build-log-simply-ultra/0_20


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do any of you think 7ms is too much for a monitor that i will game on? I think mine right now is 5, and I have no problems. I ask because I think I found the greatest tripple monitor setup screens and I want to buy one right now...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly kind of freaking out right here.


Gaming is perfectly fine on my U2711. Which is "8MS".


----------



## GetX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> honestly eyefinity/surround is so over rated, i had it to try it out and hated it!
> I think having a 27" 1440p monitor or 30" 1600p screen is much better, more eyecandy!


Sorry to go back 5 days ago, but I hate when people say this.

Its like me getting a crappy quality 1440p monitor and saying how terrible 1440p is

You have to invest some money into some decent monitors, which as much to your dismay, will cost you more then a 1440p screen.

You cant buy 3 random non matching panels, or three 22" acer panels that cost you $100 each, and then complain about eyefinity being overrated.
How about spend a few hundred on each screen, then come back after you've done that and tell me if you still think its overated.
Not a personal attack, but its really misleading for the people who are looking at going eyefinity and think (Oh well all these guys say its average, so maybe ill just buy some cheap monitors and chuck them on the sides of my current one to try it out)


----------



## Cryra




----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*


HUGE improvement from such simple changes from the last post.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*


My absolute favorite out of all the setups I've seen on here!









Well I'd use a different keyboard myself but whatever.









Mind telling me what those monitors are?


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> well for multi tasking 3screens was amazing and i truly do miss that, but i mainly game on my rig, so id rather the higher rez..


Yes but try 3 30' in displays. It is incredibly awesome...Unfortunately I am back down to 2 of them...


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1350419/is-my-u3011-broken


That sucks... I have 2 of them and they were both ok....no probs...


----------



## conwa

Yeah Finally!!!

My Dell Ultrasharp U2711 arrived

Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*


What mousepad is that? It's huge


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's a clean set up. What kind of monitors do you have? Also, that mouse pad, so big.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Yeah Finally!!!
> My Dell Ultrasharp U2711 arrived
> Some pictures of my setup (sorry, crappy iphone camera)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! How do you like it so far?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> What mousepad is that? It's huge


I know right!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! How do you like it so far?


Damn nice, i like it alot!
Playing Crysis 2 in high res and 1440P is amazing!
On to my other games like Metro2033 and BF3 now.


----------



## Cryra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Now that's a clean set up. What kind of monitors do you have? Also, that mouse pad, so big.
> Nice! How do you like it so far?
> I know right!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> My absolute favorite out of all the setups I've seen on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'd use a different keyboard myself but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind telling me what those monitors are?


Thankyou!

The mouse mat is a 'Boogie Bug XL'
The monitors are 2x Asus VN247H 1ms


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hot damn.


----------



## HPE1000

Cryra, what monitors are those?

I am in the process of getting a 3 screen setup, most likely will start with one, if I like it, get two, then the third..... My room is getting torn apart. I would like to maybe get the monitors that cryra has.

After getting the 1st monitor, I will have to pull the TV up higher, then figure out what I want to do with the area the laptop is sitting on.


----------



## arreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> What mousepad is that? It's huge


For big mousepads (actually called deskpads) you should check out the corepad deskpad xxl and xxxxl (resp 60x90 & 60&120 cm) !


----------



## KaRLiToS

Always love to see your room *HPE1000*

Very clean and well organized setup *Cryra*

Enjoy your new monitor *conwa*


----------



## Caples

How do so many of you stand to have the task bar at the bottom of your screens and not hidden? That would drive me crazy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Always love to see your room *HPE1000*
> 
> Very clean and well organized setup *Cryra*
> 
> Enjoy your new monitor *conwa*


Thanks









So, after that dissapointing dell monitor fiasco, I think I found the monitor I want. 23.6" 1080p 1ms, 2 hdmi, vga, audio in and out. Thin bezel and SEXY!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236307


It comes with a DVI to hdmi adapter, so I will 2 of those on my gtx670 and then use an hdmi cable for the one monitor and run my speakers off that.









Any problems with this? Buying 1 tonight, if I like it then a second right after, then a third when I feel like it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> How do so many of you stand to have the task bar at the bottom of your screens and not hidden? That would drive me crazy.


Would this drive you crazy?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> Sorry to go back 5 days ago, but I hate when people say this.
> 
> Its like me getting a crappy quality 1440p monitor and saying how terrible 1440p is
> 
> You have to invest some money into some decent monitors, which as much to your dismay, will cost you more then a 1440p screen.
> 
> You cant buy 3 random non matching panels, or three 22" acer panels that cost you $100 each, and then complain about eyefinity being overrated.
> How about spend a few hundred on each screen, then come back after you've done that and tell me if you still think its overated.
> Not a personal attack, but its really misleading for the people who are looking at going eyefinity and think (Oh well all these guys say its average, so maybe ill just buy some cheap monitors and chuck them on the sides of my current one to try it out)


buddy i didn't have no "3 random non matching panels, or three 22" acer panels that cost you $100 each" i had 3x matching 1080p 60hz 2ms 24" lcd screens that cost me $220 each (on Special). and it has nothing to do with the quality of the panel on judging my opinion on how i dislike eyefinity.

I loved the multitasking on the desktop but other then that, the fisheye effect, and stretched background, or crappy hud placement was rather annoying and took away from the whole experience, and i tried 1600p before i sold it and went with eyefinity, and can say i love the higher rez, and would still dislike gaming a 3x 1440p or 1600p screens for the same reasons.

i might grab a second 1440p screen for multitasking purposes.

here are some crappy bold 9900 pics of my old setup:

















vs my current setup (rig internals look different now then whats in the pic)


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> honestly eyefinity/surround is so over rated, i had it to try it out and hated it!
> I think having a 27" 1440p monitor or 30" 1600p screen is much better, more eyecandy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to go back 5 days ago, but I hate when people say this.
> 
> Its like me getting a crappy quality 1440p monitor and saying how terrible 1440p is
> 
> You have to invest some money into some decent monitors, which as much to your dismay, will cost you more then a 1440p screen.
> 
> You cant buy 3 random non matching panels, or three 22" acer panels that cost you $100 each, and then complain about eyefinity being overrated.
> How about spend a few hundred on each screen, then come back after you've done that and tell me if you still think its overated.
> Not a personal attack, but its really misleading for the people who are looking at going eyefinity and think (Oh well all these guys say its average, so maybe ill just buy some cheap monitors and chuck them on the sides of my current one to try it out)
Click to expand...





I tried eyefinity and didn't really like it either. Three 24'' landscape monitors resulted in a lot of wasted space/gpu as I couldn't really see the outer half of the flanking screens and couldnt get all the screens angled/pointed at me correctly. I eventually upgraded to a 30'' and was/am very happy. I've added 20s in portrait on either side which is the best multiscreen solution for me (although many games dont support plp). Regardless, I would take a single larger screen over multiple smaller screens...just an opinion but one based on personal experience.


----------



## HPE1000

I am not getting 3 screens to game on, strictly for multitasking use. I might do racing games, but that is it.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You inspired me to clean up even more..
> 
> 
> 
> The only things left are a bluetooth keyboard (not happening) and a wall VESA mount..Thanks for the inspiration


So you eat yourself? >....>


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> I tried eyefinity and didn't really like it either. Three 24'' landscape monitors resulted in a lot of wasted space/gpu as I couldn't really see the outer half of the flanking screens and couldnt get all the screens angled/pointed at me correctly. I eventually upgraded to a 30'' and was/am very happy. I've added 20s in portrait on either side which is the best multiscreen solution for me (although many games dont support plp). Regardless, I would take a single larger screen over multiple smaller screens...just an opinion but one based on personal experience.


You should REALLY try Portrait.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> So you eat yourself? >....>


grep macpro 1,1.txt


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> You should REALLY try Portrait.


I did...too much bezel too close to the center of the screen for my taste.
I have 2/3 monitors in portrait now.


----------



## Hydroplane

Love those Cinema displays, wish I had a few myself.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> So you eat yourself? >....>


Eat the rich by Aerosmith?


----------



## KyleMart06

Know this is the not the best setup ever. Need a bigger monitor.







Will do for now. Anyone have any ideas on installable drawers? That open spot to the left where the bags are needs some.


----------



## KyadCK

Freshly cleaned up and re-organized.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, that's a lot of monitors!!









*How many* in that room? 8 monitors?

Nice gaming room


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of monitors!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many* in that room? 8 monitors?
> 
> Nice gaming room


9 if you include the laptop screen, all of them 1080p and all 3 computers including the laptop run Eyefinity. And thanks.


----------



## KyleMart06

Goodness. that is sickly awesome. Are they all for you? Or do you just hold LAN parties for your buddies??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Freshly cleaned up and re-organized.


----------



## Wheezo

Ultimate Battle center award goes to.....










KyadCK !

Very nice =)


----------



## veloceracing

Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.

Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.


IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr


IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr


IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr


IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr


----------



## phillyd

That setup looks just like the UXG founder's room.


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That setup looks just like the UXG founder's room.


What is UXG?


----------



## HPE1000

I was bored okay?! lol


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That setup looks just like the UXG founder's room.
> 
> 
> 
> What is UXG?
Click to expand...

United Xtreme Gamers. it's a clan


----------



## Nebacanezer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr






Great googily woogily what a gobble-de-**** of wires at your feet lol

I like the set up but I'm not that much into racing games....I'd hate to fathom what the chassis cost you or did you custom build it?


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> 
> Great googily woogily what a gobble-de-**** of wires at your feet lol
> 
> I like the set up but I'm not that much into racing games....I'd hate to fathom what the chassis cost you or did you custom build it?


haha, the wires are waiting for some big cable sleeving, it's what 3 25ft DVI cables look like. Really going to neaten that up and get longer power chords for the monitors.

It's an Obutto R3Volution it was $699, shipping was killer though and the triple monitor arms were about 130, so just over a grand.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> It's an Obutto R3Volution it was $699, shipping was killer though and the triple monitor arms were about 130, so just over a grand.


So for a grand, how comfortable is it?


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr


Now that is a kick ass setup!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.


Now that is cool.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr


Wow! Nice


----------



## Boyboyd

I *really* like the thermaltake mouse.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Updated picture of my stream station


New mic baffle that I made out of cardboard and foam


keyboard and CCPV vape


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Spoiler: Veloceracing's Setup



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr






As a racing game enthusiast, all I can say is....


----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> buddy i didn't have no "3 random non matching panels, or three 22" acer panels that cost you $100 each" i had 3x matching 1080p 60hz 2ms 24" lcd screens that cost me $220 each (on Special). and it has nothing to do with the quality of the panel on judging my opinion on how i dislike eyefinity.


If you don't like eyefinity, hey cool what ever makes you happy....

But those 3 matching panels for $220 are still likely not very good on special or not. Cheap monitors use TN (Twisted Neumatic) panels which really are crap. The good monitors have S-IPS panels which are In Plane Switching. The difference is quite a bit and any monitor under $700 bucks likely doesn't have IPS panels.
Plus 1080P is a big lie pushed off on us my marketing creeps. Lets take a 1200 rez monitor and drop it to 1080P and advertise it as an "upgrade". The say "see now your TV shows have no black bars"... Big deal, you have DROPPED the resolution but not the prices. I'll watch TV on TV and play games on my monitors...


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Would this drive you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YES.

YES IT WOULD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr


What mouse is that?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> If you don't like eyefinity, hey cool what ever makes you happy....
> 
> But those 3 matching panels for $220 are still likely not very good on special or not. Cheap monitors use TN (Twisted Neumatic) panels which really are crap. The good monitors have S-IPS panels which are In Plane Switching. The difference is quite a bit and any monitor under $700 bucks likely doesn't have IPS panels.
> Plus 1080P is a big lie pushed off on us my marketing creeps. Lets take a 1200 rez monitor and drop it to 1080P and advertise it as an "upgrade". The say "see now your TV shows have no black bars"... Big deal, you have DROPPED the resolution but not the prices. I'll watch TV on TV and play games on my monitors...


There are E-IPS, S-IPS, and H-IPS. The Dell U2412M is 24" 16:10 E-IPS and $300


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchcraft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keurig, nice.


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> So for a grand, how comfortable is it?


Incredibly comfortable. Especially once the seat got broken in. I can sit in the thing for hours on end without any discomfort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Now that is a kick ass setup!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Now that is cool.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Wow! Nice


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> 
> As a racing game enthusiast, all I can say is....


Thanks. It is a lot of fun. Makes road racing easier too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> What mouse is that?


ThermalTake Level 10M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I *really* like the thermaltake mouse.


As do I. I highly recommend it. It replaced my beloved RAT7 and I haven't felt the need to switch back. The 8200 DPI is a little nuts though.


----------



## mtrx

Obutto is awesome. Getting one this year too, once they stock up for europe again.


----------



## HPE1000

Hey guys, if you ever wondered if dynex is worth it, I have to say no lol... Look what happened when I decided to pull my room apart and rearrange stuff....


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hey guys, if you ever wondered if dynex is worth it, I have to say no lol... Look what happened when I decided to pull my room apart and rearrange stuff....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


I was screaming, throwing stuff, and everything but I just ordered a 25ft RCA cable to use instead and hopefully it is long enough


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hey guys, if you ever wondered if dynex is worth it, I have to say no lol... Look what happened when I decided to pull my room apart and rearrange stuff....
> 
> *snip*


I've owned a Dynex tv for the past 4 yrs and never had a problem, I was using it in my living room and then I got a samsung from a neighbour and I have more problems with that one, the Dynex is now in my bedroom


----------



## Jixr

so what your saying is you forgot to unscrew your cable before you moved it around? I'd hardly blame the tv company for that
Then proceded to noob rage?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> so what your saying is you forgot to unscrew your cable before you moved it around? I'd hardly blame the tv company for that
> Then proceded to noob rage?


NO... I unscrewed it, it was half way unscrewed, then the plug snapped...

I did not forget it was plugged in and yank it.









I have done this a thousand times on my samsung and nothing has happened.

The metal would not be twisted if I had simply pulled it out of the wall.


----------



## Jixr

your right, then it must have been over tightened or had the cable previously removed improperly. As the nut is there specifically for you to keep the connector from twisting off.
but lucky you, it could be repairable with a little imagination.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> NO... I unscrewed it, it was half way unscrewed, then the plug snapped...
> 
> I did not forget it was plugged in and yank it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done this a thousand times on my samsung and nothing has happened.
> 
> The metal would not be twisted if I had simply pulled it out of the wall.


Get a Digital Turner Card, plug in the coaxial cable, then HDMI from the computer to the TV. Fixed. Unless your good with taking apart the TV and fixing it your self?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after that dissapointing dell monitor fiasco, I think I found the monitor I want. 23.6" 1080p 1ms, 2 hdmi, vga, audio in and out. Thin bezel and SEXY!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236307
> 
> 
> It comes with a DVI to hdmi adapter, so I will 2 of those on my gtx670 and then use an hdmi cable for the one monitor and run my speakers off that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any problems with this? Buying 1 tonight, if I like it then a second right after, then a third when I feel like it.


I had 3 of these and absolutely hated them. Terrible viewing angles and really dull color. You'll really want to spend a bit more than this. Viewsonic is making a really nice IPS panel (from LG) on the cheap right now.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hey guys, if you ever wondered if *dynex* is worth it, I have to say no lol... Look what happened when I decided to pull my room apart and rearrange stuff....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> *dynex*


You brought his upon yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

I ordered an RCA cable so that is fine. I would take it apart and solder it back but I would not be surprised if they had really short ribbon cables inside that would snap if not done right. It's just odd because this is the first tv I have had do this to me. And I have owned 10+ TVs in the past 10 years or so...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I had 3 of these and absolutely hated them. Terrible viewing angles and really dull color. You'll really want to spend a bit more than this. Viewsonic is making a really nice IPS panel (from LG) on the cheap right now.


When did you have them? They just came out in the past month.


----------



## WALSRU

Oh wait I had these ones. They look real similar so I just immediately responded.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh wait I had these ones. They look real similar so I just immediately responded.










Thanks! I was getting worried, I am waiting until monday to order, hopefully they get on amazon, if not, then 15$ shipping from newegg it is










Spoiler: Patch work is boring







EDIT: Done, BAM! I am tired lol...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> NO... I unscrewed it, it was half way unscrewed, then the plug snapped...
> 
> I did not forget it was plugged in and yank it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done this a thousand times on my samsung and nothing has happened.
> 
> The metal would not be twisted if I had simply pulled it out of the wall.


the reason i stopped messing with entry level stuff. i used to list stuff by price and get the cheapest stuff but not any more. i look at reviews, or better yet i go for the most expensive stuff. i'd rather get somethiing better and used than entry level new stuff.
there's brands i just cannot touch. like bestbuy-dynex stuff. does bestbuy even still exist? lol...

*another good thing about buying nice stuff is that your attitude about them is better than the cheap stuff.* i would definitely treat a samsung or a sony better than i'd treat a dynex or acer rofl. 'making sure it's unplugged off and everything before moving.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> the reason i stopped messing with entry level stuff. i used to list stuff by price and get the cheapest stuff but not any more. i look at reviews, or better yet i go for the most expensive stuff. i'd rather get somethiing better and used than entry level new stuff.
> there's brands i just cannot touch. like bestbuy-dynex stuff. does bestbuy even still exist? lol...
> 
> *another good thing about buying nice stuff is that your attitude about them is better than the cheap stuff.* i would definitely treat a samsung or a sony better than i'd treat a dynex or acer rofl. 'making sure it's unplugged off and everything before moving.


It really depends on what you are using the item for. I dont understand why people would spend big money on TV that is never going to be used. I had a cheap Vizio in my office for years because I was never home to really watch it. People get caught up on brand names when in reality most of the smaller brands are using similar if not exact same components. This is one reason that Vizio is now dominating the market at that price point.

Also, whenever I buy a new TV I discard my oldest one or sell it on craigslist.


----------



## OkanG

Slightly updated my rig








The rig itself and my desk/room is messy, I know. Sorry!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It really depends on what you are using the item for. I dont understand why people would spend big money on TV that is never going to be used. I had a cheap Vizio in my office for years because I was never home to really watch it. People get caught up on brand names when in reality most of the smaller brands are using similar if not exact same components. This is one reason that Vizio is now dominating the market at that price point.
> 
> Also, whenever I buy a new TV I discard my oldest one or sell it on craigslist.


because resale value of high end stuff is better. and if you got the stuff used and cheap even more savings. the high end stuff also usually have better manufacturer warranty.
i would rather stare at a sony off like an oil painting than look at insignia rofl.

vizio is actually not a bad brand. it's a very interesting company. http://news.cnet.com/the-secret-of-vizios-success/2100-1041_3-6203488.html
i have a vizio but hardly use the room. i dont watch tv period. i get everything from the innanets.


----------



## HPE1000

I only bought that tv because it was cheap, now my samsung plasma, that is a different story, I love that thing









I am very pleased with the end result of moving the tv, although the lack of the cable plug is upsetting a little, although now I will be using RCA which has no ghosting and is a slightly higher resolution interface I believe (240p vs 360p). I guess this was for the good of it, no more ghosting!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> because resale value of high end stuff is better. and if you got the stuff used and cheap even more savings. the high end stuff also usually have better manufacturer warranty.
> i would rather stare at a sony off like an oil painting than look at insignia rofl.
> 
> vizio is actually not a bad brand. it's a very interesting company. http://news.cnet.com/the-secret-of-vizios-success/2100-1041_3-6203488.html
> i have a vizio but hardly use the room. i dont watch tv period. i get everything from the innanets.


"The low-price strategy is what's driving consumers to them"

This is exactly what I was talking about. They dominate at that low price point.

How do you not watch tv?

Sports and Movies are the best way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> "The low-price strategy is what's driving consumers to them"
> 
> This is exactly what I was talking about. They dominate at that low price point.
> 
> How do you not watch tv?
> 
> Sports and Movies are the best way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


i'm just not a tv person. it got too expensive and i just don't watch it much to justify the cost. i might watch the auction stuff or cooking shows but that's about it. history-discovery-cooking channels. that's when i had cable tv flipping channels. i stopped watching politics period cause nothing makes sense and they drive me crazy.
with sports i get them at atdhe.net on a floating window. i can get tv shows too from their websites. but i noticed lately you need to subscribe to comcast.
i can just download movies and watch them on a floating window. i havent even watched a movie in over a year rofl. i'd rather do my ebay and cl stuff...


----------



## veloceracing

You aren't alone. My TV hasn't been plugged in for almost 6 months now.

I'll go out and watch football games at a bar, and there isn't anything I watch when it's actually released. I'd rather wait and watch it on netflix which I watch on my laptop in bed.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Love those Cinema displays, wish I had a few myself.


They're still stupid expensive even though they're old now..I got a good deal on them, from a really cool fine arts student at Tübingen but they still bring 700-800 euro for the 30" and 250-400 for the 20"

I've wanted a 30" since I first saw one but they were 3K when they came out and I was just an E-4 at that time so they were way out of my price range..now not so much


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> the reason i stopped messing with entry level stuff. i used to list stuff by price and get the cheapest stuff but not any more. i look at reviews, or better yet i go for the most expensive stuff. i'd rather get somethiing better and used than entry level new stuff.
> there's brands i just cannot touch. like bestbuy-dynex stuff. does bestbuy even still exist? lol...
> 
> *another good thing about buying nice stuff is that your attitude about them is better than the cheap stuff.* i would definitely treat a samsung or a sony better than i'd treat a dynex or acer rofl. 'making sure it's unplugged off and everything before moving.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on what you are using the item for. I dont understand why people would spend big money on TV that is never going to be used. I had a cheap Vizio in my office for years because I was never home to really watch it. *People get caught up on brand names when in reality most of the smaller brands are using similar if not exact same components.* This is one reason that Vizio is now dominating the market at that price point.
> 
> Also, whenever I buy a new TV I discard my oldest one or sell it on craigslist.
Click to expand...

Let me guess, you also be Diablotek PSUs over Seasonic, Gigabyte cases over Coolermaster, JETWAY motherboards over ASUS, and so on.









Pay for quality and get quality in return. You get what you pay for. Whatever you want to call it, nine times out of ten there's a really good reason that other brand cost more. I'm not going to cheap out just to save a few bucks on something that cost $1000 and will last 10 years, like both my previous TVs have. (The first one still works well and it's at least 18 years old now, second also still works and is 10, neither have needed repairs)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Let me guess, you also be Diablotek PSUs over Seasonic, Gigabyte cases over Coolermaster, JETWAY motherboards over ASUS, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay for quality and get quality in return. You get what you pay for. Whatever you want to call it, nine times out of ten there's a really good reason that other brand cost more. I'm not going to cheap out just to save a few bucks on something that cost $1000 and will last 10 years, like both my previous TVs have. (The first one still works well and it's at least 18 years old now, second also still works and is 10, neither have needed repairs)


Must be fun taking one sentence completely out of context.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Let me guess, you also be Diablotek PSUs over Seasonic, Gigabyte cases over Coolermaster, JETWAY motherboards over ASUS, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay for quality and get quality in return. You get what you pay for. Whatever you want to call it, nine times out of ten there's a really good reason that other brand cost more. I'm not going to cheap out just to save a few bucks on something that cost $1000 and will last 10 years, like both my previous TVs have. (The first one still works well and it's at least 18 years old now, second also still works and is 10, neither have needed repairs)


What he's trying to say is get a good $500 to $600 TV from say Vizio or Toshiba, once you get something good, the difference between say a $500 TV and a $2000 TV doesn't come close justifying the price in my opinion. He didn't say to buy a cheap store brand TV. In my opinion, don't buy the cheapest thing and don't buy the most expensive either. Buy something in the middle that's good quality. Technology moves so fast that in a few years your expensive TV will be behind. My Dad bought a 40" Sony TV for $2000 about 5 years ago. Now a $500 TV looks much better.


----------



## vitality

terrible quality pics, lol.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> your right, then it must have been over tightened or had the cable previously removed improperly. As the nut is there specifically for you to keep the connector from twisting off.
> but lucky you, it could be repairable with a little imagination.


hey bud let me break it to you stuff breaks....especially cheaper electronics, how do you think the cost is reduced. Look with the guy's setup being as top notch as it is I'd believe him that he knows how to properly break down a setup for a rearrange move. so unless your some floor manager at the dynex tv factory who is getting bent out of shape because a crappy product left on your watch then hush the hell up. what a snob you are!


----------



## Madman340

Let's cut the chatter guys, this isn't a thread for arguing, it's a thread for sexy pictures.


----------



## Azuti

I've been wanting to post my room on here for a while but it needs one last final touch and that is my desk I want to build if anyone has experience building a simple desk and can help me post on my thread what you got thanks







http://www.overclock.net/t/1353144/doing-a-simple-desk-build-but-i-need-help-with-finding-a-guide-i-can-follow-to-make-it


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> everyone in nz/aus has this desk lol. my friend has 3 of them


Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Let me guess, you also be Diablotek PSUs over Seasonic, Gigabyte cases over Coolermaster, JETWAY motherboards over ASUS, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay for quality and get quality in return. You get what you pay for. Whatever you want to call it, nine times out of ten there's a really good reason that other brand cost more. I'm not going to cheap out just to save a few bucks on something that cost $1000 and will last 10 years, like both my previous TVs have. (The first one still works well and it's at least 18 years old now, second also still works and is 10, neither have needed repairs)


So Apple, Alienware, Dell, Sony, ASUS, and like companies don't charge you for the name?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Let me guess, you also be Diablotek PSUs over Seasonic, Gigabyte cases over Coolermaster, JETWAY motherboards over ASUS, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay for quality and get quality in return. You get what you pay for. Whatever you want to call it, nine times out of ten there's a really good reason that other brand cost more. I'm not going to cheap out just to save a few bucks on something that cost $1000 and will last 10 years, like both my previous TVs have. (The first one still works well and it's at least 18 years old now, second also still works and is 10, neither have needed repairs)
> 
> 
> 
> So Apple, Alienware, Dell, Sony, ASUS, and like companies don't charge you for the name?
Click to expand...

Apple charges you because they're apple and people like to spend money. And because their support and quality is, for the most part, top notch.

Alienware is Dell, see below.

Dell has some of the best support. Period. Rivaled only by HP and Lenovo, both of which are just as expensive, although Dell is cheap, so why you chose to bring them up is beyond me. Next time you try repairing a Toshiba or Acer for someone, remember how easy Dell makes it with Service tags and keeping a list of all your drivers for the specific hardware in your system for multiple OSes on just one page, and sending you an OS install disk and all the other little things they do.

Asus is, at least in the motherboard world, almost always at the top. For AMD, rivaled Gigabyte who only costs less because they include fewer bells and whistles. The best gets to charge more. For GPUs, they offer the DirectCU series, which is a valid reason to charge more. For Laptops, they offer some of the best solutions for "gaming", and they are very competitive in pricing with other brands for what they offer. For Tablets, It's the same as Laptops.

Anything Sony makes hardware-wise is pretty much golden as long as it doesn't come with software to screw it up. Ask my PS2 Slim if you don't believe me, or the cheapo headphones I use with my phone that still sound better then many headphones today. Once again, buying quality.

Would you like to actually chose someone who _doesn't_ make good things but still charges a lot for the next comparison?


----------



## Remix65

i don't think there's any company with low quality control that charges high prices for their product lol. or maybe i just haven't seen one. that'd be ridiculous.

ppl hate on macs because they don't own them. like me when i didn't have one. rofl. of course their stuff seems are overpriced to us pc guys who go into computers. but i got respect for apple stuff when i left my powerbook g4 ontop of my car and turned a corner ahead and saw it fly across the road through traffic. that aluminum body handled the impact like it was nothing. were that any of the regular plastic higher end pc laptops i've had, it would've disintegrated on impact. and the mac is over 11 yrs old. ever since then i don't bash apple that much.


----------



## Cyph3r

New TV... Sony 40" KDLHX853.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> New TV... Sony 40" KDLHX853.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great looking tv.

Really simple clean setup (yet still big stuff)

Lookin good









Is the computer inside the closet underneath? If so doesn't that cause cooling problems?


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> That's a great looking tv.
> 
> Really simple clean setup (yet still big stuff)
> 
> Lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the computer inside the closet underneath? If so doesn't that cause cooling problems?


It really is quite an amazing TV really. Was a fair penny though...

Yes my PC is the cabinet in the bottom left. Cooling is quite excellent really. My CPU while being stressed with Intel Burn Test goes to 58c, Prime95 reaches 56c and while gaming it never tops 50-52c.

My MSI R7970 lightning maxes out at around 63c


----------



## Xyro TR1

If you want to have a discussion over what TV brand is better, please make a new thread. For now, let's get back on topic, shall we?

Repostin' my temp setup because eh.


----------



## HPE1000

You have those humping dog usbs lol


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> There are E-IPS, S-IPS, and H-IPS. The Dell U2412M is 24" 16:10 E-IPS and $300


Yeah man... I don't know anyone else who sells those. They are likely out there but I usually stick with Dell's Monitors.
There is still a lot of TN monitors out there for dirt cheap. I even saw a 24 Inch for 100 bucks when a store was closing down.


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Guess I will post my setup, at least until I buy a house later this year, made it through over 300 pages of this thread so far, got a lot of good ideas, even inspired me to do a LITTLE wire management















EWW Filter needs cleaning:



And my tv:


----------



## PLeXuS4200

Ohh I also see a trend for people liking these around here ... anyone want them?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*
> 
> Ohh I also see a trend for people liking these around here ... anyone want them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


please let me have!!


----------



## 8800Gamer

I SMELL PONIEZZZ


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh God...


----------



## ClaggyPants

In my country, they makes them into burgers. Yum.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> In my country, they makes them into burgers. Yum.


rofl.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> I SMELL PONIEZZZ


I smell spaghetti.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> In my country, they makes them into burgers. Yum.


i almost pee'd my pants when i read this. i don't hate ponies or MLP, but that was very funny. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## d3vour3r

Set up my new pc room. Had a cracked at cable routing. I'm pretty happy with my little cave.



























































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zerodameaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> In my country, they makes them into burgers. Yum.


Panama?


----------



## Chickenman

UK has recently had some issues with MLP ending up in burgers.


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PLeXuS4200*
> 
> Ohh I also see a trend for people liking these around here ... anyone want them?


Anybody want them?! I've had my eyes on buying these for a while now. Just no money!


----------



## WR6133

As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here


This made me not look forward to getting married.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> This made me not look forward to getting married.


It does have bonuses though I haven't had to personally use a washing machine now for years


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here


My wife doesn't invade. We sat down and discussed what was going to happen when we moved into our new place and decided what space was mine. I have about a third of the living room to myself and a closet for all my parts and random crap. She has a good chunk of the bedroom for her painting, and the rest for clothes and woman crap.

However, her not invading my space comes at the cost of sharing laundry and dishes.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Set up my new pc room. Had a cracked at cable routing. I'm pretty happy with my little cave.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet man cave! Do you split the monitors because of you're speakers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So Small.







What kind of gun do you have on the top shelf?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sweet man cave! Do you split the monitors because of you're speakers?
> So Small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What kind of gun do you have on the top shelf?*


Looks like an AK74.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


at least you get something in the house. my only space that is truly mine is half of the garage, but mine does do most of the laundry. i turned the whites pink one time and now she won't let me do them unless she is not here.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> at least you get something in the house. my only space that is truly mine is half of the garage, but mine does do most of the laundry. *i turned the whites pink one time and now she won't let me do them* unless she is not here.


It was on purpose wasn't it.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> So Small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of gun do you have on the top shelf?


Rifle is a Type 56-1 (chinese copy of an AKMS/AK47S) it's deactivated (crazy gun control in the UK), the magazine I brought back from Iraq (I think it is Bosnian origin) and the Bayonet I also brought from Iraq (think it's originally East German)





Quote:


> We sat down and discussed what was going to happen when we moved into our new place and decided what space was mine.


We had a similar treaty however she keeps redrawing it


----------



## kcuestag

Here is a picture of my rig as it is now with some proper lighting, as well as my room:





Next purchase will be an XSPC Dual Bay reservoir for my D5 pump to make it look cleaner.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had that same desk! Ikea has the best desk for tight spaces.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> As I live in a small flat and my wife likes to fill every corner with clothes I am relegated to this small corner as my computer "room" (and as you can see from the folders and drawings she even invades here


I'm the master of this house. And my Rigs go where I want them...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> We had a similar treaty however she keeps redrawing it


My wife has done that once. I went out of town for a weekend and came back to random stuff on my desk, my computer chair had been moved to the kitchen because it was "more comfortable", and she took over my bookshelf. So, over the next month I started slowly taking things out of my storage closet and setting them around the house, bought a few new towers for parts and took them apart, leaving the parts scattered. By the time she couldn't stand it anymore I had computers, parts, books, car parts, Lego's, lamps, tools, a broken dishwasher, and a massive amount of cables and wires in every room of the house. The final straw for her was when I put three towers on her side of the bed and went to sleep on my side while she was at work. We've never had a boundary issue since.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My wife has done that once. I went out of town for a weekend and came back to random stuff on my desk, my computer chair had been moved to the kitchen because it was "more comfortable", and she took over my bookshelf. So, over the next month I started slowly taking things out of my storage closet and setting them around the house, bought a few new towers for parts and took them apart, leaving the parts scattered. By the time she couldn't stand it anymore I had computers, parts, books, car parts, Lego's, lamps, tools, a broken dishwasher, and a massive amount of cables and wires in every room of the house. The final straw for her was when I put three towers on her side of the bed and went to sleep on my side while she was at work. We've never had a boundary issue since.


XD That's fantastic. I have the room we sectioned off of the living room for all my stuff. Only real condition is that it stays clean unless I'm working on stuff (which isn't hard. It's a small room)


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My wife has done that once. I went out of town for a weekend and came back to random stuff on my desk, my computer chair had been moved to the kitchen because it was "more comfortable", and she took over my bookshelf. So, over the next month I started slowly taking things out of my storage closet and setting them around the house, bought a few new towers for parts and took them apart, leaving the parts scattered. By the time she couldn't stand it anymore I had computers, parts, books, car parts, Lego's, lamps, tools, a broken dishwasher, and a massive amount of cables and wires in every room of the house. The final straw for her was when I put three towers on her side of the bed and went to sleep on my side while she was at work. We've never had a boundary issue since.










Brilliant!







I'll have to remember this tactic!


----------



## Aaranu

Nice setup kcuestag!
P.S We now have the same case and headphones! hahaah. I am thinking about upgrading to sennheiser HD650s however.


----------



## WALSRU

I really liked the old raven but your loop in the switch is sooooooo nice. Also looks like you cleaned some clutter.


----------



## Alex132

Haven't posted here in ages, not much really has changed about my setup - other than the hardware








(oh and camera)


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Haven't posted here in ages, not much really has changed about my setup - other than the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh and camera)


Looks like you need a bigger desk haha. Your mouse pad is nearly falling off.


----------



## AbdullahG

Cut the mouse pad in half. Problem solved.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah desk is rather shallow, and small


----------



## elzhi

there's so much space now that i moved the case off my desk !



http://imgur.com/3IMddB4




http://imgur.com/h7CIio1



CDs. Books, Games, TV Shows (and some dust







)


http://imgur.com/ru6N7dD


----------



## AbdullahG

^Amazing.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> there's so much space now that i moved the case off my desk !
> Snip


Holy cow! What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Holy cow! What camera and lens are you using?


I was going to ask the same thing... his pictures look amazing!


----------



## 404usernotfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> CDs. Books, Games, TV Shows (and some dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ru6N7dD


where can i buy those shelves ?


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sweet man cave! Do you split the monitors because of you're speakers?


Yeh I don't eyefinity enough to justify having them together so I went with this set up.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connectwise

^ that racing setup is just pure win.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> there's so much space now that i moved the case off my desk !
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1
> 
> 
> 
> CDs. Books, Games, TV Shows (and some dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ru6N7dD


Nice!

The only thing I'd do is two way tape the router/audio controller to the bottom of the desk, and zip tie the speaker wires to the stand..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> there's so much space now that i moved the case off my desk !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1
> 
> 
> 
> CDs. Books, Games, TV Shows (and some dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ru6N7dD


How much did those monitors cost you?

I'm guessing they're the Genelec 8030A's?


----------



## Coree

Hello everyone, I'm quite new here. But heres my setup pics


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm quite new here. But heres my setup pics


Welcome aboard. Nice case, any plans on tidying up the cable management? I'd angle the case a little bit to get the front off the rug too. Looks exactly like my old desk except i didnt have that cutout.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Welcome aboard. Nice case, any plans on tidying up the cable management? I'd angle the case a little bit to get the front off the rug too. Looks exactly like my old desk except i didnt have that cutout.


I've tried my best at the cable management, the problem is that some of the cables are just too short. (Like the fan cable, and the MB 8-pin power connector)


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I've tried my best at the cable management, the problem is that some of the cables are just too short. (Like the fan cable, and the MB 8-pin power connector)


They make 8 pin extenders so you can route correctly..those fan wires could be run behind the graphics card near where the end connects with the MOBO..or even better run them behind the MOBO. There are always solutions and no real hurry..


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Holy cow! What camera and lens are you using?


Nikon D3100 & Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *404usernotfound*
> 
> where can i buy those shelves ?


i bought them from amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004D0I45Q/ref=wms_ohs_product
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004D0C9ES/ref=wms_ohs_product

you can also buy them directly from xtradefactory

http://www.xtradefactory.com/LOUNGE_und_RETRO_FURNITURE/XXL_RETRO_DESIGN_LOUNGE_CD_CUBE_SHELF_120cm_i8_188_0_10000191_4250371503969_.htm
http://www.xtradefactory.com/LOUNGE_und_RETRO_FURNITURE/XXL_RETRO_DESIGN_DVD_und_BLU-RAY_SHELF_CUBE_i8_477_0_10000418_4250371509114_.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> The only thing I'd do is two way tape the router/audio controller to the bottom of the desk, and zip tie the speaker wires to the stand..


i've been thinking about mounting the monitor to the wall and then i'd put the DAC under it, but your idea sounds easier and less expensive







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How much did those monitors cost you?
> 
> I'm guessing they're the Genelec 8030A's?


i paid £918 , $1470 according to xe.com, prices in the US stores seem to be similar (which surprised me) $1,331 on bhphotovideo.com.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Nikon D3100 & Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX
> i bought them from amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004D0I45Q/ref=wms_ohs_product
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004D0C9ES/ref=wms_ohs_product
> 
> you can also buy them directly from xtradefactory
> 
> http://www.xtradefactory.com/LOUNGE_und_RETRO_FURNITURE/XXL_RETRO_DESIGN_LOUNGE_CD_CUBE_SHELF_120cm_i8_188_0_10000191_4250371503969_.htm
> http://www.xtradefactory.com/LOUNGE_und_RETRO_FURNITURE/XXL_RETRO_DESIGN_DVD_und_BLU-RAY_SHELF_CUBE_i8_477_0_10000418_4250371509114_.htm
> i've been thinking about mounting the monitor to the wall and then i'd put the DAC under it, but your idea sounds easier and less expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i paid £918 , $1470 according to xe.com, prices in the US stores seem to be similar (which surprised me) $1,331 on bhphotovideo.com.


I've kept mine taped under the desk for years and mines a little puck..

Awesome setup though I like it !


----------



## Samurai707

Just rearranged the room two days ago... Gotta deal with my limited space in the Apt!


And don't look at my cords :X


----------



## xTweetyBird

Just got a new desk.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Just rearranged the room two days ago... Gotta deal with my limited space in the Apt!
> 
> 
> And don't look at my cords :X


I really like this. Looks like a great place to relax.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm quite new here. But heres my setup pics


umm why is string holding up your pci cables?
Its not gunna snap the board if there hanging loose LoL


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I really like this. Looks like a great place to relax.


Amazing place to relax.... and not go to class -__- haha

It get's the best of me when I wanna be a lazy college kid.


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm quite new here. But heres my setup pics


world of tanks fan?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> umm why is string holding up your pci cables?
> Its not gunna snap the board if there hanging loose LoL


It's preventing PCB sagging







I know that it's normal in GPU's that they sagging, and it's not that dangerous. I first thought of buying a backplate, but it was too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> world of tanks fan?


YES! Jagdtiger is my favourite tank.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

If I had setups like you guys....


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Hi guys, need advice on what to do next for my setup.










This is how it looks atm.

What I've got scheduled is redoing the cable management, just went from 3x U2412M to 1x U2713HM and I'm still waiting on my monitor arm to be delivered before I redo the cables.
Then I'm going to mount the switch(currently under right speaker) and the Logitech speaker console under the table out of sight.

The antec p183 on the bottom holds my c2q file server and on top of the table I'm running my main rig caseless, what I can't decide on is what I should do with my main rig..

a) Get a mini-itx/micro-atx(bitfenix prodigy/silverstone tj08-e) tower and keep it on the table to the left(table is only 50cm deep so no bigger than a µatx)
b) Get a second "large" case(p183, fractal r4/arc midi) and keep it next to the file server on the floor

What do you guys think would be the 'cleanest' ?

Also, I was thinking about getting some LED's for mood lighting behind the monitor, but the wall behind it is only about 30cm.. so not really sure it'd do any good.


----------



## pel

How can do you turn the computer on without a case?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> How can do you turn the computer on without a case?


Short the two pins on your motherboard which are labelled as being for the power button.


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> YES! Jagdtiger is my favourite tank.


NICE! i hate being on the receiving end of those things!


----------



## phillyd

Sup guys


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> How can do you turn the computer on without a case?


The GD65 mobo has a power button.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> How can do you turn the computer on without a case?


There are also stand alone power buttons you can buy that plug into the MB headers. I.E. FrozenCPU sells an ATX Control Kit for just this reason.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sup guys


Sup philly. I got some stuff in my cart fro you guys to take more of my money, but I don't mind giving it to you guys. Always have had great support from ppcs.


----------



## phillyd

make sure to use the coupon code in my sig!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> make sure to use the coupon code in my sig!


Thanks for the heads up. i received an e-mail for the har-bowl coupon. 8% off of $250 or more.


----------



## phillyd

Nice! Extra savings.


----------



## FEAR.

Firstly I apologize for the poor image quality.

Nothing has really changed on this side



But...

Dug up my old x-530 speakers. Using the just sub and fronts I connected it to my TF101/laptop for music and movies.



I get far superior sound over the TV speakers and the money I would have spent on a new system can be used for more model cars.


----------



## Davitz

Thinking of scraping the old tabletop and getting a sheet of 3/4" thick Birch cut to 24x70" instead of the current 24x56". Then fabbing up some spacers for the legs to raise them by about 2" so the table clears the cosmos 2.



http://imgur.com/mBf3vxU


----------



## antipesto93

Just got round to zip tie-ing up all the cables under the desk!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> Just got round to zip tie-ing up all the cables under the desk!


So perrrrty and clean!


----------



## phillyd




----------



## Blindrage606

In attempts to improve my posture but am far to lazy to stand, I am now using a nice oversized medical stool. Great for working out core muscles as you have to be proactive to sit for longer durations.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> In attempts to improve my posture but am far to lazy to stand, I am now using a nice oversized medical stool. Great for working out core muscles as you have to be proactive to sit for longer durations.


I tried this with a yoga ball. I don't have a particularly terrible posture, but I sit at the computer for so long it eventually ended up off to the side because I simply couldn't sit up even remotely comfortably without slouching any more.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> In attempts to improve my posture but am far to lazy to stand, I am now using a nice oversized medical stool. Great for working out core muscles as you have to be proactive to sit for longer durations.


you are just like me.... a masochist


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *phillyd* 


Hand Over the Pig and no one Gets Hurt !

*
̿ ̿ ̿ ̿̿'\̵͇̿̿\=(●̪•)=/̵͇̿̿/'̿'̿̿̿ ̿ ̿̿*


----------



## phillyd

I love my piggy


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> Just got round to zip tie-ing up all the cables under the desk!


nice you have the time to hide all cables. or at least shoot at an angle where we can't see the cables...


----------



## metallicamaster3

Crappy quality, but panorama is pretty neat.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, how bad/good would white desk and white shag carpet would look on dark wood floor? also which color? my parents told me i could change the room between me and my brother (his room is a bit smaller but has more sunlight coming and i just hate dark rooms) and in the process i can (and probably will) change my desk. already getting a nice chair, just need to make my mind up for the colors. and i would love to post pics, but i dont have a working rig so its just cables all over the place.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, how bad/good would white desk and white shag carpet would look on dark wood floor? also which color? my parents told me i could change the room between me and my brother (his room is a bit smaller but has more sunlight coming and i just hate dark rooms) and in the process i can (and probably will) change my desk. already getting a nice chair, just need to make my mind up for the colors. and i would love to post pics, but i dont have a working rig so its just cables all over the place.


A computerer who wants *more* sunlight.
I find this preposterous.


----------



## iPrintScreen

My setup for now until I get another monitor. I should tidy my desk a bit too


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> A computerer who wants *more* sunlight.
> I find this preposterous.










i grew up in a room where sunlight was in the room most times of the day, and after we moved to a single house, the room i picked has a tree standing in front of the damn window, and i thought it wont be a problem. it is :/


----------



## ironsurvivor

iPrintScreen. Your avatar hahahaha


----------



## iPrintScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> iPrintScreen. Your avatar hahahaha


hehe


----------



## KyleMart06

Oh goodnes . . .


----------



## Alatar

Loads of pics coming (mostly because I decided to clean my room haha)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


can you send me free on of those cards if they work?


----------



## mironccr345

Nice! 590 and....480?? ^^^^^


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> can you send me free on of those cards if they work?


one or two are dead due to benching on DICE, however the rest will suffer the same faith so no, I won't be sending anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! 590 and....480?? ^^^^^


yeah, 590 as the main card and a 480 driving a 3rd display.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> one or two are dead due to benching on DICE, however the rest will suffer the same faith so no, I won't be sending anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, 590 as the main card and a 480 driving a 3rd display.


Your room must get pretty warm


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Loads of pics coming (mostly because I decided to clean my room haha)


You have a nice house!


----------



## Bezna

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Loads of pics coming (mostly because I decided to clean my room haha)






What is that!? AC unit? lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> 
> What is that!? AC unit? lol


Phase change cooling.

Pretty much an ac unit I think lol


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Loads of pics coming (mostly because I decided to clean my room haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm so jelly!! I love your setup, love your room, love your phase change, all just AWESOME!

Also, did you build your bench, it looks wooden?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Phase change cooling.
> 
> Pretty much an ac unit I think lol


Yup, -45C ftw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm so jelly!! I love your setup, love your room, love your phase change, all just AWESOME!
> 
> Also, did you build your bench, it looks wooden?


Yeah it's made of some random cheap plywood haha


----------



## Bezna

pretty cool!


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> In the rare occasion that I do have the ability to play Subsonic bass (When the neighbours pull out of the driveway) I tend to crank it up to get my excitement before they come home. But when this done happen, I have a hard time opening the door....The pressure pushing the door is too strong.


From 2 10's in a sealed box ( I dont see any ports anyway ) and what looks like a 300 Watt car amp, I highly doubt it.


----------



## Myyu

Well, due to getting my 3rd monitor, I had to move my PC up top again because the DVI cable wouldn't reach under the desk.

Also got an XXL, and holy **** is it big!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> Well, due to getting my 3rd monitor, I had to move my PC up top again because the DVI cable wouldn't reach under the desk.
> 
> Also got an XXL, and holy **** is it big!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It smells fantastic when you first take it out of the packaging.


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It smells fantastic when you first take it out of the packaging.


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## ledzeppie

Just got a new case and graphics card, and monitor over christmas...and speakers...

And shelving unit....

Okay so my setup is pretty much rebuilt lol


----------



## Madman340

I like the color scheme.


----------



## Bezna

Great pictures ^^ love it


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new case and graphics card, and monitor over christmas...and speakers...
> 
> And shelving unit....
> 
> Okay so my setup is pretty much rebuilt lol


Love those storm trooper cases...relatively cheap for the quality to. Nice build btw, very tidy!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new case and graphics card, and monitor over christmas...and speakers...
> 
> And shelving unit....
> 
> Okay so my setup is pretty much rebuilt lol


Probably a weird question but what lamps/lights are those?


----------



## Sazexa

Reverted back to my old set up.

Going to try and sell my floor-standing speakers and center channel. Maybe I'll sell the bookshelfs and sub with it also, and sell it as a 5.1 set up.
I might front the money towards either a new laptop, or second (maybe even third) U2711.


----------



## ledzeppie

They're Ottlites from costco. About 20 bucks each. Supposedly they're 'full spectrum' lights, which may or may not be a gimmick. I'm not sure to be honest. But I like them nonetheless


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a new case and graphics card, and monitor over christmas...and speakers...
> 
> And shelving unit....
> 
> Okay so my setup is pretty much rebuilt lol


Clean, neat and white









Nice


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yup, -45C ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's made of some random cheap plywood haha


That still looks awesome. I've been debating about what I'm going to do for a case. Part of me is thinking of just building one like yours, or go with the 900D when it comes out, or go with a Mountain Mods U2-UFO-CYO. I'm torn. I don't have the money for either of the two cases (won't have for about 2 months), so I have time, but when it comes time, I'm just not sure what to do. I love the way yours looks (I'm a big fan of wood painted black), which is just making my decision harder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> Well, due to getting my 3rd monitor, I had to move my PC up top again because the DVI cable wouldn't reach under the desk.
> 
> Also got an XXL, and holy **** is it big!


I love your setup, I'm a huge fan of the triple monitor setup and yours certainly looks awesome! The backlit keyboard on the XXL really pops!!


----------



## KyleMart06

ledzeppie: Really liking the setup. That is a sweet deal. When I redo my basement will have to keep this mind.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Phase change cooling.
> 
> Pretty much an ac unit I think lol


Phase change cooling is excellent...

I saw a set up these guys did. They took a pipe and bolted it to the CPU, and poured liquid nitrogen down it. (Very dangerous). But they got they CPU to run at some ungodly speed. I think it was 8 or 9 Ghz or something. CPU would burn out in short order though...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Phase change cooling is excellent...
> 
> I saw a set up these guys did. They took a pipe and bolted it to the CPU, and poured liquid nitrogen down it. (Very dangerous). But they got they CPU to run at some ungodly speed. I think it was 8 or 9 Ghz or something. CPU would burn out in short order though...


you mean like this (my pic) :


----------



## HPE1000

Yes, it would have been ln2, but afik no one has gotten to 9ghz yet.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it would have been ln2, but afik no one has gotten to 9ghz yet.


Some have tried to fake results but yes, no confirmed 9ghz results.


----------



## KyleMart06

Wish I had the money to try that stuff out. That super cooling stuff fascinates me.


----------



## GermanyChris

Things like this are like Formula 1 It's great and all that but If I can't use/drive it everyday it looses it's appeal.


----------



## phillyd

Alatar uses it 24/7, right?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Alatar uses it 24/7, right?


I don't think he uses the LN2 rig 24/7...that would be a pain (not to mention expensive) to have to keep refilling the LN2 bowl!


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love your setup, I'm a huge fan of the triple monitor setup and yours certainly looks awesome! The backlit keyboard on the XXL really pops!!


Yeah, when it warms up a little I plan on building some kind of triple monitor stand/mount. Get em off the desk, and put my xbox/PS3 and my receiver under them.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Alatar uses it 24/7, right?


he uses phase change iirc, which is just 1-2C short than LN2 (i guess?) and it is totally OK for daily usage. wish had the money/space for one but can't drop a grand even for the cheapest one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> he uses phase change iirc, which is just 1-2C short than LN2 (i guess?) and it is totally OK for daily usage. wish had the money/space for one but can't drop a grand even for the cheapest one.


It's not that good, but it's definitely enough to run chips in the -10*C to 10*C range. Depending on setup, chip, overclock, etc.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> he uses phase change iirc, which is just 1-2C short than LN2 (i guess?) and it is totally OK for daily usage. wish had the money/space for one but can't drop a grand even for the cheapest one.


Phase change gets you to -50C (single stage) and LN2 is -196C, so no they're not close... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's not that good, but it's definitely enough to run chips in the -10*C to 10*C range. Depending on setup, chip, overclock, etc.


Just about. Evap temps are usually in the -50C to -25C range depending on the chip and the single stage setup. Core temps are a bit hard to figure out since the sensors are always pretty borked at those temps.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> Yeah, when it warms up a little I plan on building some kind of triple monitor stand/mount. Get em off the desk, and put my xbox/PS3 and my receiver under them.


Yeah, I did that initially with mine when I had a dual monitor setup, I went to Ikea and hacked together a monitor stand out of a couple of book case shelves and 6" legs (all had for about $15 from the scratch and dent section). Then when I added a 3rd monitor, I decided to get a proper stand, so I got THIS and it works awesome. I have mine set on the lowest setting (which is about 5" off the desk), but you can set it pretty high (probably about 10"-12" off the desk). The thing is crazy sturdy (IIRC the shipping weight was 35 pounds) and cheap (when you look at the cost of most triple monitor stands). Just to give you something to consider.

Here's a pic of mine now (just to give you an idea):


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I need a bigger desk, and a bunch of storage space, so I was thinking about using some industrial shelves for a desk. If I could get some input on it I'd appreciate it.

Thread here.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Here is mine so far. Got some more work to do and will put the final touches. Still have my work laptop and work monitor to put up. Get a recliner, put up posters wall mount the TV. List goes on but this is after building both desks, finished at 1am. Not too bad.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Here is mine so far. Got some more work to do and will put the final touches. Still have my work laptop and work monitor to put up. Get a recliner, put up posters wall mount the TV. List goes on but this is after building both desks, finished at 1am. Not too bad.


I love your room. Lots of space on the desktop to work on stuff. Beautiful.


----------



## Wheezo

^ Looks amazing, love the two classy desks making the u-shaped work space. Very nice job - be proud !








Love the flooring too, and the TV.

Should post again when you get the rest finished.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Thank you. The one thing when I bought this house was I need to have a room to make mine and this is it. It was a spare/garbage/office for a while but now that I have some more funds and hustled some more it has worked out. I got some more PC pieces coming and will go from there. Not exactly sure of the whole arrangement yet but I will. Thanks again for the props. All the work and planning pays off in the long run. :-D


----------



## HPE1000

staples, what laptop is that?


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> staples, what laptop is that?


http://www.staples.com/Asus-S200E-RHI3T73-116-Multitouch-Touch-Screen-Laptop/product_101506

ASUS S200E-EHI3T73. Waiting for my SSD to arrive then ill be really excited. It was on sale at Staples last week for 399.99 after coupon. Not a bad deal for it.


----------



## Azuti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Here is mine so far. Got some more work to do and will put the final touches. Still have my work laptop and work monitor to put up. Get a recliner, put up posters wall mount the TV. List goes on but this is after building both desks, finished at 1am. Not too bad.


Love the desk they ar realy nice and monitor macbook set up is sweet. Nice and clean too, but that tv is so close i'd go blind


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Asus-S200E-RHI3T73-116-Multitouch-Touch-Screen-Laptop/product_101506
> 
> ASUS S200E-EHI3T73. Waiting for my SSD to arrive then ill be really excited. It was on sale at Staples last week for 399.99 after coupon. Not a bad deal for it.


Nice, I feel like an idiot for buying my laptop. It's nice and all but I paid $800+ for it and it's specs are sad.

Seems like laptop prices are dropping


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Its actually an ASUS. I dont sit that close when Im playing on the console. I would move the chair back towards the wall thats not pictured and lean back and relax. Use the xBox for NHL Gamecenter, Netflix, and occasionally Halo 4, MW3.

Thank you though, I do recommend the desk for people interested in it for their rooms. Also comes in Cherry.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, I feel like an idiot for buying my laptop. It's nice and all but I paid $800+ for it and it's specs are sad.
> 
> Seems like laptop prices are dropping


They are. Not sure what the real cause is but I was looking for an Ultrabook feel thats not necessarily an Ultrabook price. For $490 for this laptop + purchase price of Samsung SSD, I cant complain. The screen is small but I used it on a plane and didnt have to crunch myself up to use it. Its not used for gaming but the included external dvd drive and touch screen I think make it worth it. That Samsung does look good though. Thats with all technology though, product is launched, price goes up then down down down. I try not to look at that personally because then I would never upgrade.


----------



## HPE1000

Decided to replace my monitor while my computer is out of commission, monitor is getting here tomorrow


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Rasta monkey banana? Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Bezna

Love the desk HPE1000 !!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> Love the desk HPE1000 !!


Thanks, it's a pain to keep clean though!


----------



## Bezna

I bet, especially if you have kids... which is why I went with wood, ehh fake wood IKEA lol


----------



## freitz

Office as it is this very second. I will try to get some better shots another time.

Black = My desk
White = Wife


----------



## Jester435

What brand/model is your case?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What brand/model is your case?


Case labs sm5 or sm8


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Case labs sm5 or sm8


SM8 im in your thread for Merlin club.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What brand/model is your case?


SM8


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> SM8 im in your thread for Merlin club.


Haha well that pic is on my phone so I couldn't tell detail wise.


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Decided to replace my monitor while my computer is out of commission, monitor is getting here tomorrow


Nice desk!!!!
Doesn't that attract dust?? There is so much dust where I live!!!! I can't even dream of getting a glass desk :-( ;-(


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I did that initially with mine when I had a dual monitor setup, I went to Ikea and hacked together a monitor stand out of a couple of book case shelves and 6" legs (all had for about $15 from the scratch and dent section). Then when I added a 3rd monitor, I decided to get a proper stand, so I got THIS and it works awesome. I have mine set on the lowest setting (which is about 5" off the desk), but you can set it pretty high (probably about 10"-12" off the desk). The thing is crazy sturdy (IIRC the shipping weight was 35 pounds) and cheap (when you look at the cost of most triple monitor stands). Just to give you something to consider.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine now (just to give you an idea):


That is actually really cheap for a triple. I'll consider that. Thanks for the link!


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> there's so much space now that i moved the case off my desk !
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3IMddB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h7CIio1
> 
> 
> 
> CDs. Books, Games, TV Shows (and some dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ru6N7dD


Where you bought the speaker stand ?


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> you mean like this (my pic) :


Yes, excellent.

I'm always very impressed by this kind of stuff....


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I did that initially with mine when I had a dual monitor setup, I went to Ikea and hacked together a monitor stand out of a couple of book case shelves and 6" legs (all had for about $15 from the scratch and dent section). Then when I added a 3rd monitor, I decided to get a proper stand, so I got THIS and it works awesome. I have mine set on the lowest setting (which is about 5" off the desk), but you can set it pretty high (probably about 10"-12" off the desk). The thing is crazy sturdy (IIRC the shipping weight was 35 pounds) and cheap (when you look at the cost of most triple monitor stands). Just to give you something to consider.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine now (just to give you an idea):


I'd luv a triple stand but I haven't found one that holds 30 Inch Monitors...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohan2jos*
> 
> Nice desk!!!!
> Doesn't that attract dust?? There is so much dust where I live!!!! I can't even dream of getting a glass desk :-( ;-(


Every morning I am greeted to a nice little layer of dust, and if I don't clean it then it just gets worse.

I can just wipe it off if its been a couple days, but any more than that and it just needs cleaned.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

That was the main reason why I changed to the L desks. The Black Glass Top was terrible. Id clean it in the morning, next day it looks like a hurricane came thru with dust. Yours looks mighty clean, cleaner than I could ever get mine. Nice work!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Office as it is this very second. I will try to get some better shots another time.
> 
> Black = My desk
> White = Wife
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Liking that case. Do you always leave your side panel open?


----------



## freitz

No I was taking a picture of the inside for my build log after I put those damn shelves up and figured I should snap a quick shot of the room since I spend atleast 10 min a day in this thread and I haven't posted a picture.


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Every morning I am greeted to a nice little layer of dust, and if I don't clean it then it just gets worse.
> 
> I can just wipe it off if its been a couple days, but any more than that and it just needs cleaned.


Exactly the same as me......mine is still worse.....

I clean in the mornings...and leave for college......and when I come back in the eve, it's chaos....dust everywhere....

I have tried to use the blower, vacuum cleaner, wet cloth....Nothing works....outta ideas now!!!!


----------



## HPE1000

I am going to steam clean my carpet and see if that works. I have dust filters in my rooms air vents, and cleaning bed sheets is supposed to help.


----------



## vaporizer

Typically most of household dust is dry skin and the "poop" from the mites that live on you. So unless you scrub your self everyday, get used to it. Yuck , I know


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Typically most of household dust is dry skin and the "poop" from the mites that live on you. So unless you scrub your self everyday, get used to it. Yuck , I know


I do lol...


----------



## HPE1000

New monitor got here today, I like it. It's bezel is thin, although it has an inner bezel inside of the physical bezel. It does not bother me, but just putting it out there.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Love that monitor! Congrats!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> So unless you scrub your self everyday, get used to it.


GATTACA!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> GATTACA!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, i liked that movie. i don't see it on the tele much.


----------



## core1911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> New monitor got here today, I like it. It's bezel is thin, although it has an inner bezel inside of the physical bezel. It does not bother me, but just putting it out there.





That's looking uncannily similar to my setup. I'll put some pics up at some point.


----------



## hick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> lol, i liked that movie. i don't see it on the tele much.


Pretty sure that is a tv show called "The League".


----------



## vaporizer

You could be right. I thought he was referring to the movie with Jude law and ethen hawke. Thank you for the correction


----------



## Draygonn

I was referring to the movie but Rafi yelling GATTACA! as some sort of post-apocalyptic war cry was too much to pass up.
Quote:


> Rafi: Gattaca!
> Taco: I don't think he's seen that movie! He wouldn't be yelling that if he had.


----------



## dean_8486

Updated some gear







Sorry bad pics from S3


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Updated some gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bad pics from S3






What Monitor stand is that Im really liking it. nice setup there.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Updated some gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bad pics from S3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy man cave! That's a really nice set up you have there. Really clean too! What bacliting did you use on the monitor, or did it come like that?


----------



## Jimbags

will post pics of rest of the room also looks better at night, have very limited space as new baby and this is the guest room also...made the desk myself blue LED's under the part the screen is sitting on,(phone camera doesnt do it justice







)
anyways here it is


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> What Monitor stand is that Im really liking it. nice setup there.


Thanks, if I remember correctly ergotron mx desk mount


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Holy man cave! That's a really nice set up you have there. Really clean too! What bacliting did you use on the monitor, or did it come like that?


Ikea Dioder


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Ikea Dioder


I have the *same LEDS*. In my computer room.



And by the way, I also have *the same frame* in my living room. (We must be brothers







)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have the *same LEDS*. In my computer room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, I also have *the same frame* in my living room. (We must be brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> [


Wow, this a nice place you have there.


----------



## Crooksy

Here's the setup that I currently have at home.

Please note that all the stuff on the top shelf is mostly my brother's. He loves Marvel, Nintendo, film/TV stuff and I'm holding it for him until he moves into his new place. The rest is mine, hope you like it! I apologise for the not so crisp photos, my lighting is quite dark in my room!





*Not sure why this looks so orange, it's red!*


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@mironccr345 :*Thanks my friend









*@Crooksy* : I really like how you mounted your monitors. Looks like they fit perfectly under the shelf and with the lights is just







(Clean desk too)

*We*, at OCN, have AWSOME setups


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@mironccr345 :*Thanks my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Crooksy* : I really like how you mounted your monitors. Looks like they fit perfectly under the shelf and with the lights is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Clean desk too)
> 
> *We*, at OCN, have AWSOME setups


Thanks man, I appreciate your comments!

We certainly do!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *We*, at OCN, have AWSOME setups


Not all of us.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey Crooksy, is that a WASD keyboard? The custom-made one?

If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have the *same LEDS*. In my computer room.
> 
> 
> 
> @Crooksky


Nice.....I like


----------



## barkinos98

i need to move into my new room, current one sucks both in terms of design and shape of the room. :/


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey Crooksy, is that a WASD keyboard? The custom-made one?
> 
> If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about getting one myself.


It's actually a Filco MJ2. However, they are WASD blank black and red caps with a unique escape key from WASD too.

I love it. One the best investments I have made.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey Crooksy, is that a WASD keyboard? The custom-made one?
> 
> If so, how do you like it? I was thinking about getting one myself.


Filco. You can sort of see the logo at the top right corner of the keyboard.

Edit: oops, he already replied.

I'm excited for the WASD Keyboard V2. Looks very, very nice. It also comes in tenkeyless!


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevenT*
> 
> Where you bought the speaker stand ?




i bought them from HERE (but if you search for "8000-406" you should find other shops selling it)


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE


Thanks


----------



## Jacksonator36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr





may as well just buy a ferrari


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like the copper colored crack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Here's the setup that I currently have at home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice looking setup.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I really like the copper colored crack.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Filco. You can sort of see the logo at the top right corner of the keyboard.
> 
> Edit: oops, he already replied.
> 
> I'm excited for the WASD Keyboard V2. Looks very, very nice. It also comes in tenkeyless!


Interesting.

Maybe I'll just look for the cheapest (but still quality) ten-keyless keyboard with browns, and get caps from WASD made myself. They should work with any keyboard that uses MX Cherry switches, right?


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Maybe I'll just look for the cheapest (but still quality) ten-keyless keyboard with browns, and get caps from WASD made myself. They should work with any keyboard that uses MX Cherry switches, right?


Yes, it "should."

All keycaps attach the same way, but different boards have different shaped keys.

A standard 87 key filco, CM one, or other will all be interchangeable, but if you get something like a Noppoo one or the Race or something like that, it won't work.


----------



## werd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Here is mine so far. Got some more work to do and will put the final touches. Still have my work laptop and work monitor to put up. Get a recliner, put up posters wall mount the TV. List goes on but this is after building both desks, finished at 1am. Not too bad.


What desk is that staples?


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werd*
> 
> What desk is that staples?


You know if I had to guess......


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just picked up a Blue Yeti Mic that will be hanging over the top soon. I think i need to get a bigger + better desk


----------



## w-moffatt

^^ fresh build than? nice one. yes a bigger desk looks like it should be on the cards!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Yes, it "should."
> 
> All keycaps attach the same way, but different boards have different shaped keys.
> 
> A standard 87 key filco, CM one, or other will all be interchangeable, but if you get something like a Noppoo one or the Race or something like that, it won't work.


Was considering the Ducky Shine DK9087G2 Pro, and just leaving on blank white key-caps.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I really like the copper colored crack.
> Nice looking setup.


I see what you did there


----------



## _REAPER_

So many ideas running through my head now, I wish that this deployment would hurry up and end so I can get home..


----------



## kga92

Sorry for the crappy pic, just had to show off my frame from IKEA as well.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werd*
> 
> What desk is that staples?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> You know if I had to guess......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werd*
> 
> What desk is that staples?


http://www.staples.com/Altra-Chadwick-Collection-L-Desk-Nightingale-Black/product_918809

On a whim I just had to check lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Anyone want to deliver some IKEA stuff for me? Shipping is insane. I'll pay for your gas, and something for your trouble... Give you an excuse to take a road trip to Chamberlain, SD for some of the best fishing in the country.

I'm not even kidding. lol


----------



## infernoRS

I just looked into the changes I'd need to make here before I would even dare to post my room here and they'd be more or less 5000€ so maybe I'll just stick to watching your setups


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Updated some gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bad pics from S3


Nice keyboard.. Love mine and love my cream cheese and chives keycaps.

Also props on the chair.. Comfy steelcase leap


----------



## henry9419

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Just started rearranging my living room to be more of a game/computer/sports watching room.
> 
> Step 1: Put Obutto Revolution into the room.
> 
> 
> IMG_1435 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1438 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1436 by veloceracing, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1437 by veloceracing, on Flickr





some cable management would make that look 10x better, very nice wheel though doubt ill ever get it though
this: http://www.playseat.com/shop/us/us/playseats-wrc-2/playseat-wrc-logitech-g27.html
is one of the next big upgrades to my setup as well as some new graphics cards and a razer mamba and logitech g19 or g510
i gotta get some pictures of my current setup since ive rearranged it


----------



## HPE1000

Spent over an hour tonight steam cleaning my carpet only to find out I had run the thing in ((self clean mode))(what you are supposed to do to clean the thing out after you are done cleaning your carpet) and didnt clean my carpet at all... lol


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Spent over an hour tonight steam cleaning my carpet only to find out I had run the thing in ((self clean mode))(what you are supposed to do to clean the thing out after you are done cleaning your carpet) and didnt clean my carpet at all... lol


'tis best to avoid carpet all together


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 'tis best to avoid carpet all together


But it feels so nice!

Maybe later I will get bamboo flooring, not sure though.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> But it feels so nice!
> 
> Maybe later I will get bamboo flooring, not sure though.


At home we have cork, at my work apartment I have Hardwood..

I like it because it's easier to clean


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> At home we have cork, at my work apartment I have Hardwood..
> 
> I like it because it's easier to clean


I know, I might switch to hardwood later, would help reduce dust in my room. If I had hardwood, literally everything in my room would be wood and I dont know what that would look like. Idk.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, I might switch to hardwood later, would help reduce dust in my room. If I had hardwood, literally everything in my room would be wood and I dont know what that would look like. Idk.


They have different stains...

The cork at home is really light it makes picking colors and woods for everything else much easier. At my apartment the floor is really dark so light/white is really the only option, which is why my desk and chair are white.


----------



## HPE1000

This is an old picture, but do you think a dark stain would look the best if I did it?


----------



## andrewx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> may as well just buy a ferrari


Very nice setup!

What mouse and keyboard is that pictured?


----------



## kinvara




----------



## henry9419

just moved some stuff around and did some better cable management, next upgrades are stereo, graphocs cards, keyboard/mouse, playseat and g27, and a triple monitor stand


----------



## kelvintheiah

nice tubes.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This is an old picture, but do you think a dark stain would look the best if I did it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A lighter colored Bamboo would probably look the best with all of your furniture


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> A lighter colored Bamboo would probably look the best with all of your furniture


I have bamboo wall art. art with a bamboo frame, and bamboo furniture


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This is an old picture, but do you think a dark stain would look the best if I did it?


I would do a blonde stain because of the green wall and chest and bed..


----------



## Gunsrunner

Had a bit of a change around, chucked the rig on display and added a 4th 24" screen surround at 5760x1200 and 1080P for top screen. Screen on the left is server display 22", used to watch the 8ccd camera system and monitor server.
We are going to stay at the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore soon, hence the desktop !!!


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> Had a bit of a change around, chucked the rig on display and added a 4th 24" screen surround at 5760x1200 and 1080P for top screen. Screen on the left is server display 22", used to watch the 8ccd camera system and monitor server.
> We are going to stay at the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore soon, hence the desktop !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So do you mount your chair to the wall when you want to use the steering wheel?









Are you going to marina bay for F1 or just casual vacation?


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> So do you mount your chair to the wall when you want to use the steering wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to marina bay for F1 or just casual vacation?


yeah with suction cups, lol I like getting sideways !!!









Casual, but I would like too drive a Ferrari around the F1 track.
http://www.yoursingapore.com/content/traveller/en/browse/see-and-do/sports-and-recreation/extreme-sg/ultimate-drive.html


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah I bought the $75 glass L Z-Line desk at Staples a while back. While it's nice for the price. Glass = GO AWAY!!! I really want to get a nice wood top desk from IKEA or something now :/.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

27" in the middle, 3-24"s and 2-19"s. I want 3 27's on the bottom eventually and I''ll put my 3 24"s up top.


----------



## dpinkis

made a shelf to cover the speakers, hide some wires and give my cat another place to deposit his fur


----------



## Loosenut

nice looking box

lol on the photobomb in the last pic


----------



## dpinkis

She's ninja sneaky that kid..


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henry9419*
> 
> some cable management would make that look 10x better, very nice wheel though doubt ill ever get it though
> this: http://www.playseat.com/shop/us/us/playseats-wrc-2/playseat-wrc-logitech-g27.html
> is one of the next big upgrades to my setup as well as some new graphics cards and a razer mamba and logitech g19 or g510
> i gotta get some pictures of my current setup since ive rearranged it


Yeah, I gotta get longer cables, and I'm trying to figure out of running my wheel, keyboard, mouse and headphones will cause any lag through a hub. I really just want to mount the hub under the spine and have all the wires go to the PC.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Dude we have the same PJ pants hahaha, the lil woman bought them for me for Christmas 2 years ago lol


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Dude we have the same PJ pants hahaha, the lil woman bought them for me for Christmas 2 years ago lol


haha nice. I got these last x-mas (2011)


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Blue Yeti Mic that will be hanging over the top soon. I think i need to get a bigger + better desk






That desk looks really similar to my old one. Was pain in the ass when you hit your knee on it lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112393

Errr... Lian Li.... Y u no make beautiful case this time? Seriously, where did THAT come from? lol

EDIT: Ok, I can't really say it's NOT beautiful, because it is... It's just not something I would expect to see from them, not to mention, they can't expect to sell a record number of these. Would make a cool HTPC for someone that likes trains, though.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


How do you sit there? Where do you put your feet? I'd seriously be struggling to use a computer like that for 10 minutes :|


----------



## Unknownm

I have long arms. so even if i'm way back I can still type and everything without my knees hitting it.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Here's my setup. Lots of free space


----------



## WonderMutt

Your mouse pad has me cracking up!

And I thought I was a perv...


----------



## HPE1000

epic mouse pad is epic


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Here's my setup. Lots of free space


I've seen that mouse pad before, couple years ago, in this thread I believe.... He also had some...."matching" bed sheets too


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Your mouse pad has me cracking up!
> 
> And I thought I was a perv...


It's quite comfortable. Here is the source: http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/26285/Mirai+Mousepad+Now+on+Sale.html

I have normal bedding lol. The only other outlandish Japanese item I have is a small Hello Kitty microwave.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> 27" in the middle, 3-24"s and 2-19"s. I want 3 27's on the bottom eventually and I''ll put my 3 24"s up top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Link to monitor stands please


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> It's quite comfortable. Here is the source: http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/26285/Mirai+Mousepad+Now+on+Sale.html
> 
> I have normal bedding lol. The only other outlandish Japanese item I have is a small Hello Kitty microwave.










okay it wasn't you







. I probably shouldn't have posted that, honestly lol


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> Had a bit of a change around, chucked the rig on display and added a 4th 24" screen surround at 5760x1200 and 1080P for top screen. Screen on the left is server display 22", used to watch the 8ccd camera system and monitor server.
> We are going to stay at the Marina Bay Sands in Singapore soon, hence the desktop !!!






That is gorgeous


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous


+1
Amazing!!!!


----------



## cr4p

Poor man's castle.

Living in a temporary room.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> 27" in the middle, 3-24"s and 2-19"s. I want 3 27's on the bottom eventually and I''ll put my 3 24"s up top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What monitor mount are you using for the three at the top


----------



## MoMann

Got a Dell U2412M I like 1200p much better than 1080p!





Check my build logs in my sig!


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> That is gorgeous


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohan2jos*
> 
> +1
> Amazing!!!!


Cheers







Always nice too get positive feedback!


----------



## ledzeppie

Slightly a side point here: I see some people with more than 3 monitors. I have two myself, and can definitely see the benefits of 3, mainly for gaming, but I'm just curious as to your specific uses if you use more than three? Im sure there are benefits, I'm just interested to hear what yours are.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> Slightly a side point here: I see some people with more than 3 monitors. I have two myself, and can definitely see the benefits of 3, mainly for gaming, but I'm just curious as to your specific uses if you use more than three? Im sure there are benefits, I'm just interested to hear what yours are.


I can't comment on having three, but I was using dual monitors (one died, going through withdrawals) and I'm not a gamer. I code websites, monitor webservers, upload/download files, etc.

If everything progresses as I plan, my next rig will have three monitors and should make my 'job' easier.


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> Slightly a side point here: I see some people with more than 3 monitors. I have two myself, and can definitely see the benefits of 3, mainly for gaming, but I'm just curious as to your specific uses if you use more than three? Im sure there are benefits, I'm just interested to hear what yours are.


Just 1 benefit so far !!!


----------



## HPE1000

What game is that?


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> yeah with suction cups, lol I like getting sideways !!!


Cool, I bet left turns feel super realistic too!


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What game is that?


Shift 2. Just in the basic BMW, have just re-installed everything (win 8, Eh) Oh so slow, won't take long too get too GT3.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Link to monitor stands please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> What monitor mount are you using for the three at the top


It's ergotron stand. $$$ - but well worth it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunsrunner*
> 
> Shift 2. Just in the basic BMW, have just re-installed everything (win 8, Eh) Oh so slow, won't take long too get too GT3.


That game feels really bad when using a controller, never played it with a wheel so I would assume that is better.


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That game feels really bad when using a controller, never played it with a wheel so I would assume that is better.


Every racing game is better with a wheel


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Every racing game is better with a wheel


I know, but it doesnt feel like forza


----------



## HPE1000

Going to use this as a headphone stand, why not?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Going to use this as a headphone stand, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


That works and looks cool, I'd go with it!


----------



## Step83

OK, mines tiny by the standards of the current ones but hey it suits me!



Should be changing a bit soon as ill be making a base to raise the monitor up a bit and that should have some rather interesting functions as well









Apologies for the yellowness slight blur and the two specks of dust i think the dust caused the focal error an the yellowness is the energy saving lamp bulb im using :s


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> Slightly a side point here: I see some people with more than 3 monitors. I have two myself, and can definitely see the benefits of 3, mainly for gaming, but I'm just curious as to your specific uses if you use more than three? Im sure there are benefits, I'm just interested to hear what yours are.


I game across 3 and use the 4th one to monitor temperatures, usages, etc. and sometimes I'll watch netflix or whatever while gaming


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I game across 3 and use the 4th one to monitor temperatures, usages, etc. and sometimes I'll watch netflix or whatever while gaming


You have my headphones, mousepad, and keyboard (yours is backlit though)


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That game feels really bad when using a controller, never played it with a wheel so I would assume that is better.


Yeah most racing games suck with the controller (rumble pad2) compared too the wheel, I would never be able to go back now.







Hopefully wont have too.


----------



## Bezna

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Here's the setup that I currently have at home.
> 
> Please note that all the stuff on the top shelf is mostly my brother's. He loves Marvel, Nintendo, film/TV stuff and I'm holding it for him until he moves into his new place. The rest is mine, hope you like it! I apologise for the not so crisp photos, my lighting is quite dark in my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not sure why this looks so orange, it's red!*






YES YES YES !!!
Hamilton & Senna!!! You have my favorite 2 drivers of all time on your wall!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

My computer/entertainment room:


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Got a Dell U2412M I like 1200p much better than 1080p!
> 
> Check my build logs in my sig!


Don't get me started on 1080P. The marketing fools have sold us a bill of goods. Lets dumb down 1200 to 1080P and call it an "upgrade". Now we can watch "real" HD on our monitors. I'll watch movies on a tv and my monitors are for games. I realize of course other people will think differently. But Dell is one of the few that still has 1900 x 1200 Monitors. I still have one of their monitors I bought for $700 bucks about 6 or 7 years ago. IMO it is better quality than the new ones and it only has about 2 hours of viewing on it. I'm keeping it forever, my wife is gonna put it in my crypt when I go...








(No not really...I'm taking my U3011's with me)...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> My computer/entertainment room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


46" of Screen! Nice little area you have there. What kind of Bamboo stand is that? Might want one for my office.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> My computer/entertainment room:






I would be blind from having a 46" tv that close to my face.


----------



## KyleMart06

Nice area but would be blind from that as well. Just getting my self a 24" from a 17". Oh the joy that will bring.







It is only 1080p. Would love a better one but that is what upgrading is for right?? Here is what I got. Will have to put a pic in later then.

ASUS VS248H-P Black 24"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236153


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 46" of Screen! Nice little area you have there. What kind of Bamboo stand is that? Might want one for my office.


Thank you! The bamboo is just something I found at the local nursery. The dish has a spiked plate inside that allows the shoot to stand upright.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Nice area but would be blind from that as well. Just getting my self a 24" from a 17". Oh the joy that will bring.


I just turn the brightness down during the day and all is well. Also using a program called flux which helps my eyes at night. I'll use the futon for movies or console games but I am right up on it for PC gaming. Pretty sure I can't see the whole screen at once when that close but I got used to it. Also, Skype is awesome on screen that large!

I remember when I went from a smaller monitor to a 24". It was glorious! I had this one which is the LCD version of the one you have. It was a great monitor. I ended up gifting it to a friend.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049


----------



## KyleMart06

That is great to know. I am really excited about it. Purchased it last night. I was a little leery and having the typical cost conscious doubts but now am reserved to that I got a good one.







I almost bought the monitor you posted but realized it was older. I really wanted LED tech as well.


----------



## bgtrance

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> My computer/entertainment room:






You should really consider a nicer mousepad with that mamba


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> 
> You should really consider a nicer mousepad with that mamba


But then he wouldn't have little fake...yeah...to rest his wrist on!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You should really consider a nicer mousepad with that mamba


What do you use? I haven't had any tracking issues with mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> But then he wouldn't have little fake...yeah...to rest his wrist on!


Super comfy!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> What do you use? I haven't had any tracking issues with mine.


The Razer Vespula









You still get to have a wrist rest but much better surface!


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> That is great to know. I am really excited about it. Purchased it last night. I was a little leery and having the typical cost conscious doubts but now am reserved to that I got a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought the monitor you posted but realized it was older. I really wanted LED tech as well.


I just got the 23" version of that monitor (VS238H-P) or $120 after MIR. It's great, you'll love the 24".


----------



## Jixr

just added a little bit to my room, to add on to my " floating desktop" theme i posted while back.
Decided to change things up from orange to green.

just a few little things and some lighting can change things up qutie a bit


----------



## Davitz

Here's mine updated


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Here's mine updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice fridge there beer fridge???


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*


Yep, tiny little beer fridge while multi-tasking ^^


----------



## Jester435

Office 2013 Setup.









Basement Media Room 2013


[IMG alt="60" LG Plasma"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1281857/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/IMG]
[IMG alt="60" LG Plasma, Polk Sub, Polk Tower, Polk Center, PS3,"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1281855/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/IMG]


----------



## vangsfreaken

i've been reading for a week, and i've finally caught up.... won't post my setup until it's cleaned or finished though


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> What do you use? I haven't had any tracking issues with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> The Razer Vespula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still get to have a wrist rest but much better surface!
Click to expand...

The Vespula is the worst mouse pad that I have ever used. It was too small, the feet didn't grip very well and it overall just felt cheap, even compared to my 3+ year old eXact mat.


----------



## pel

There isnt a show your rig thread?


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> There isnt a show your rig thread?


There is this one and the rate my cables thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here


----------



## mksteez

2013 Update


----------



## Bezna

very nice


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> 2013 Update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Filco keyboard with those awesome keycaps, special edition deathadder, awesome speakers with matching sub, Razer goliathus, 600T, you win.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Filco keyboard with those awesome keycaps, special edition deathadder, awesome speakers with matching sub, Razer goliathus, 600T, you win.


Don't forget the headphones and amp.


----------



## HPE1000

Finally fixed my computer so I am a happy camper, only thing to do next is clean my room....



@mksteez are those asus vn247h-p monitors? I have one and will be getting more


----------



## zeflow




----------



## Hartk1213

So many sick setups...i cant wait till i move into a place with just me and my fiance...that way i can have an office...right now its in my room ...the office was taken by one of my 4 *GIRL* roomates...yeah i live with 4 girls and me...they always havin me fix there PCs (laptops) ugh
anyways
i will post a pic of my setup soon i just need to find a better camera


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> So many sick setups...i cant wait till i move into a place with just me and my fiance...that way i can have an office...right now its in my room ...the office was taken by one of my 4 *GIRL* roomates...yeah i live with 4 girls and me...they always havin me fix there PCs (laptops) ugh
> anyways
> i will post a pic of my setup soon i just need to find a better camera


lol oh first world problems


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> lol oh first world problems


Agree, all I heard was blah blah blah, I live with four girls who wear panties around the house, blah blah


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> So many sick setups...i cant wait till i move into a place with just me and my fiance...that way i can have an office...right now its in my room ...the office was taken by one of my 4 *GIRL* roomates...yeah i live with 4 girls and me...they always havin me fix there PCs (laptops) ugh
> anyways
> i will post a pic of my setup soon i just need to find a better camera


Sounds like you live such a horrible life...


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Filco keyboard with those awesome keycaps, special edition deathadder, awesome speakers with matching sub, Razer goliathus, 600T, you win.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally fixed my computer so I am a happy camper, only thing to do next is clean my room....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mksteez are those asus vn247h-p monitors? I have one and will be getting more


Yes they are. I love them.


----------



## _REAPER_

My new monitor should arrive today I will post pics of my setup once it is plugged in


----------



## MrSingh

Love the top gear hardcover mag used as a mousepad


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> So many sick setups...i cant wait till i move into a place with just me and my fiance...that way i can have an office...right now its in my room ...the office was taken by one of my 4 *GIRL* roomates...yeah i live with 4 girls and me...they always havin me fix there PCs (laptops) ugh
> anyways
> i will post a pic of my setup soon i just need to find a better camera
> 
> 
> 
> lol oh first world problems
Click to expand...

haha true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> lol oh first world problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, all I heard was blah blah blah, I live with four girls who wear panties around the house, blah blah
Click to expand...

oh i only wish









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> So many sick setups...i cant wait till i move into a place with just me and my fiance...that way i can have an office...right now its in my room ...the office was taken by one of my 4 *GIRL* roomates...yeah i live with 4 girls and me...they always havin me fix there PCs (laptops) ugh
> anyways
> i will post a pic of my setup soon i just need to find a better camera
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you live such a horrible life...
Click to expand...

yeah its really not all that bad







..i actually enjoy it


----------



## _REAPER_

Monitor update


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well, i like the haf x and the sidepanel


----------



## FPSViking

Here is an updated version of mine as of right now. Thanks to my Fiancee for getting me those monitors for an early valentines gift. I'm so lucky.


----------



## HPE1000

Swiss rolls, awwww yeeaahhh!


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YEY! 558 club.


----------



## barkinos98

wow i seriously need to step my game up, all these makes me want to go spend money on basically anything that is possible on a desk!


----------



## Kavster12

Does anybody know of any cloth types or a material that is good for cleaning/wiping a monitor, keyboard and mouse? I generally just dust it with a micro fiber cloth but what does everybody else use?? I have been curious for a while now.
EDIT: OH and also your case


----------



## barkinos98

well, i've been using the scotch brite pink ones, the ones that feel like silk but isnt exactly silk. the ones which feels not so micro can leave some strings on your screen. i also use a turkish equivalent of windex+some water to get the concentration down. had to do some serious surgery to a finished perfume bottle, but worth it.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Does anybody know of any cloth types or a material that is good for cleaning/wiping a monitor, keyboard and mouse?


Distilled water and microfiber cloth


----------



## kelvintheiah

are those krs studio monitors? what headset is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> 2013 Update


----------



## trivium nate

i win


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman*
> 
> I game across 3 and use the 4th one to monitor temperatures, usages, etc. and sometimes I'll watch netflix or whatever while gaming


What monitor mount is that for the top one?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i win


You play on the floor? Isn't that extremely awkward on your neck and back?


----------



## trivium nate

nope


----------



## MoMann

Oh heck naw lol I could never do that


----------



## phillyd

I can sit a table on the floor (like a coffee table, no taller than 18 inches) and sit against a couch and play on a monitor kb and mouse on the table, but not like that.


----------



## HPE1000

I would die if I had to do that for more than a minute,


----------



## MoMann

Thinking about it hurts! It is a pretty decent setup though. Lots of games.


----------



## trivium nate

thats not even all of them i have 206 pc games total


----------



## phillyd

geeze. pe-ordered Crysis 3 yet?


----------



## Deeks

Sorry for the poor quality photos and messy room don't have a camera other then my cell phone.


----------



## trivium nate

im about to


----------



## phillyd

You could just order an AMD 79x0 and get it for free with bioshock infinite, that's what I did! (needed the GPU though)


----------



## trivium nate

just did


----------



## phillyd

Nice


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## trivium nate

nice pioneer deck


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> are those krs studio monitors? what headset is that?


They are KRK speakers and the headphone is HiFiman HE-400 with a Matrix M-Stage amp


----------



## phillyd

I updated my build log a lot and it has a ton of pics of of my battlestation, it's the Switch[Box] in my sig.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I updated my build log a lot and it has a ton of pics of of my battlestation, it's the Switch[Box] in my sig.


Nice!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks









the lighting in my basement is horrid. To make things worse, the walls are yellow, making every picture yellow and grainy, any way to get around this?


----------



## mksteez

I had the same problem in my room, so i just let some natural light in and kinda fixed the problem but I don't know how you'd do that in your basement


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> I had the same problem in my room, so i just let some natural light in and kinda fixed the problem but I don't know how you'd do that in your basement


yeah the one window is far away. I'd need studio lighting. Any ideas for camera settings?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah the one window is far away. I'd need studio lighting. Any ideas for camera settings?


What camera are you working with? The "grain" or more so the noise is due to a high iso being set on the camera, the lowest possible to get the shot is recommended (ie iso 100 is preferred over 800 or 1600), that and for the yellowing it's more than likely your white balance is off, you can correct this in post processing. You can also negate it from happening by selecting a correct color (6500k,7000k,etc) temperature in your camera (if it allows) or choosing the lighting setting correctly such as "Incandescent, auto, fluorescent" etc and that will adjust the white balance accordingly.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What camera are you working with? The "grain" or more so the noise is due to a high iso being set on the camera, the lowest possible to get the shot is recommended (ie iso 100 is preferred over 800 or 1600), that and for the yellowing it's more than likely your white balance is off, you can correct this in post processing. You can also negate it from happening by selecting a correct color (6500k,7000k,etc) temperature in your camera (if it allows) or choosing the lighting setting correctly such as "Incandescent, auto, fluorescent" etc and that will adjust the white balance accordingly.


I think it's this one, but It's my friend's so I'm not 100% sure
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Generic-14-MP-X400-BK/19863348
The yellowing can probably be remedied that way, but there is a general yellow hue to everything down here because of the walls, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so heres my setup...
i share the room with my GF/Fiance so here it is








and the animal in the cage is my girlfriends rabbit...she was eating her dinner lol after she turned over the green bowl and spilled it haha


----------



## enkay

it took me 1 year to get this clean, and speakers incoming...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> ok so heres my setup...
> i share the room with my GF/Fiance so here it is


What show are you watching?


----------



## Hartk1213

i was watching "My Classic Car" on Speed they were washing a 64' Chevy Impala getting it ready for paint i think


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ohhh... I was hoping it was a show I'd never heard of. lmao


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ohhh... I was hoping it was a show I'd never heard of. lmao


lol....u like car shows?? i love watching car shows my favorite one is Stacy Davids Gearz


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I have exhausted my resources of car shows, with the exception of Top Gear UK. Can't stand any of the hosts of that show.

I've watched every Car & Driver video on Youtube... I ran out. lol I highly recommend Car & Drivers show Roadkill. Good stuff.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have exhausted my resources of car shows, with the exception of Top Gear UK. Can't stand any of the hosts of that show.
> 
> I've watched every Car & Driver video on Youtube... I ran out. lol I highly recommend Car & Drivers show Roadkill. Good stuff.


Roadkill is Motortrend


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Roadkill is Motortrend


Yes it is. lmao Watched all their vids too.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I just got the 23" version of that monitor (VS238H-P) or $120 after MIR. It's great, you'll love the 24".


The more I hear about the monitor the better I feel about my purchase. Just found a deal on Newegg for a nice Dell. Will watch it but think it will go for over my budget.







Either way it will be monitor bliss.









http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-22-152-290-_-02112013_1


----------



## searing

Here is my office.










http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *searing*
> 
> Here is my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Make sure to fill in your sig rig information. What keyboards are you using?

Your whole setup is very nice!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *searing*
> 
> Here is my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Digging those Schiit items


----------



## searing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Make sure to fill in your sig rig information. What keyboards are you using?
> 
> Your whole setup is very nice!


Thanks. The keyboards are KBTalking Pure and White Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless, the Pure has reds and the Filco has blacks.


----------



## soundx98

My kind of office
(not a piece of paper to be seen)


----------



## rjames1295

Wow, so many amazing setups in this thread! Makes me kind of ashamed of mine









But, here's my current setup anyway









P.S. I have a ****ty phone camera


----------



## ironsurvivor

Nice Schiit magni and modi


----------



## Seredin

Well gosh golly, I don't know which of these threads to post in!



There's a Nintendo on top of the receiver now, but otherwise that's current.


----------



## bxrdj

Need to take some new hi def shots, but this is where it's at now


----------



## EpicPie

Nice setup. What do you produce?


----------



## Enjoy765

Ok why not....

Here's my man cave, it took a long time for the girlfriend to approve of it.


----------



## lawndart

Well I just moved into a new place and as soon as I get new pics I will post them.

LawnDart


----------



## rrims

A small little update for the month of February.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> A small little update for the month of February.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've looked to your desk build. Its nice.







wanna make me some desk myself too. lol


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well gosh golly, I don't know which of these threads to post in!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Nintendo on top of the receiver now, but otherwise that's current.


Is that a stainless steel top? If so, I really want one now







Ive always been such a fan of stainless steel material.


----------



## baan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well gosh golly, I don't know which of these threads to post in!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1286311/width/500/height/1000
> 
> There's a Nintendo on top of the receiver now, but otherwise that's current.


i have to ask, whats up with that old keyboard? all other parts are new except for the antique keyboard lol

dont get me wrong, i actually like it


----------



## Nick7269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baan*
> 
> i have to ask, whats up with that old keyboard? all other parts are new except for the antique keyboard lol
> 
> dont get me wrong, i actually like it


Actually some people spend good money on those old mechanical keyboards. I have seen some on fleabay costing as much as a new mechanical board.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> I've looked to your desk build. Its nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna make me some desk myself too. lol


Thank you









I gotta say, the best part about the desk was making it. I'm getting pretty cooped up because of the cold weather. I already have plans on what to make in the warmer months ahead.


----------



## FXVIZI

Here is my current setup. This is in my room so space is limited.


----------



## WR6133

Expanded from my former corner of the room. Excuse the cable mess still haven't got it all tidy. Need a new chair now as the table is a little high to type comfortably, that or get my DIY skills going to make a slide out keyboard tray (new chair seems easier/less likely to end up in disaster)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baan*
> 
> i have to ask, whats up with that old keyboard? all other parts are new except for the antique keyboard lol
> 
> dont get me wrong, i actually like it


It's an IBM model M keyboard, they are adored by many people.


----------



## Narokuu

Nice Desk RImsey :3


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Is that a stainless steel top? If so, I really want one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive always been such a fan of stainless steel material.


Top? You mean desk surface? If that's what you mean, then no. It's a door blank that I've stained and urethaned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baan*
> 
> i have to ask, whats up with that old keyboard? all other parts are new except for the antique keyboard lol
> 
> dont get me wrong, i actually like it


It's a 1986 Model M. I salvaged it from a chemistry research lab at my university. It was going to be tossed out, and I saved it. See how well she cleaned up?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> Actually some people spend good money on those old mechanical keyboards. I have seen some on fleabay costing as much as a new mechanical board.


Yeah I've had a guy offer me 80 just for mine, no questions asked. But I'm not sellin!


----------



## _REAPER_

How did you clean up keyboard?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How did you clean up keyboard?


With lots of love and respect, of course! It's not a hard process, just a slightly time consuming one.

First, I took off all the keycaps, which wasn't tough. All it required was some finger strength and occasionally a pencil (eraser end, mind you) for when they were sticky. Not all of the keys have caps: some of the bigger guys are just one solid piece (numpad + -, spacebar, right return, I think left shift?). I then made a soap solution of something like a tablespoon of dish soap per liter of hot water. Let em soak in there while you move ahead and remove the keys themselves.

From here, I guess you have a couple options. You could remove all the springs and vacuum that area, or do what I did and use Q-tips, disposable washcloths, and isopropyl. Once that part of the board is clean you can then scrub the keycaps, put the keys back on (I was fortunate not to need to clean the keys themselves, but I see no reason why you couldn't put them in the soap bath too) and recap the keys.

From there, I just took the washcloth and isopropyl to the entire exterior, occasionally using a Q-tip or toothpick to get in the grooves.

I think I took a bunch of pictures as I went along, just so I could remember which key went where and which cap went with each key, but I didn't keep those pics.


----------



## Seredin

Huh, I guess I did have a couple more pics, though they aren't as useful












That reminds me, actually. Removing that olllllld masking tape note was the hardest part. Lots of elbow grease and isopropyl were required.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Just updated my computer setup by mounting my monitor and network goodies... cable management to follow....OH, Completed my DBZ collection today as well.....WOOT WOOT


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Nice Desk RImsey :3


Thank you!


----------



## Rubin85

That's my desk, bought 2 years ago and Im planning to change it or re-design cause I can't fit 23" IPS LED monitor, 20" is the maximux screen size


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubin85*
> 
> That's my desk, bought 2 years ago and Im planning to change it or re-design cause I can't fit 23" IPS LED monitor, 20" is the maximux screen size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have no idea how you can use a 20" monitor or use a corner desk. you need a bigger screen or you will go blind!


----------



## Rubin85

more space for legs, that's the only reason why I bought this desk







I couldn't fit anything above 20" but hopefully within the next 2 months I'll have a new Base and Monitor


----------



## victini91

My first setting:


My second setting( Defense of the PC):


Pic would be better if it is bright in here.....
If you're asking where is my Desktop Tower(2nd setting), let me tell you that it is located at the back of the monitor(TV, I suppose)


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubin85*
> 
> more space for legs, that's the only reason why I bought this desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't fit anything above 20" but hopefully within the next 2 months I'll have a new Base and Monitor


That is why I got a corner desk too. The space factor makes it really nice. Especially with what I have to work with at home. I just got a 24" so I feel you on the need to upgrade. Came from a 17". Think I was going blind too. LOL


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Huh, I guess I did have a couple more pics, though they aren't as useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, actually. Removing that olllllld masking tape note was the hardest part. Lots of elbow grease and isopropyl were required.


That keyboard is super cool









I am going to keep an eye out for one around campus.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> That keyboard is super cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to keep an eye out for one around campus.


Glad you like! I really wish I'd saved both of the keyboards in the trash that day. It breaks my heart, but I just couldn't fit both of them in my backpack. I didn't want to be seen walking out of a campus building late at night with computer parts tucked under my arm


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Hah yeah good call. Next time stash it somewhere and come back!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Hah yeah good call. Next time stash it somewhere and come back!


Well that would just...that would just make sense.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well that would just...that would just make sense.


Those Baltimore folks are on point!


----------



## Tk7331

My current setup.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *searing*
> 
> Here is my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Where did you get that desk? It's nice


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Where did you get that desk? It's nice


It is an Ikea Galant, so he got it from Ikea.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *searing*
> 
> Here is my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Where did you get that side cover for the 600T?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Where did you get that side cover for the 600T?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005

special edition version of 600T

actually it looks modified and made bigger.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005
> 
> special edition version of 600T
> 
> actually it looks modified and made bigger.


I have the 600T also but if you look at his picture, he has a bigger window.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> I have the 600T also but if you look at his picture, he has a bigger window.


Bigger window, faster your computer is. /sarcasm


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Bigger window, faster your computer is. /sarcasm


Now that is funny....


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Bigger window, faster your computer is. /sarcasm


Always.

All you need now is your flame stickers!


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Bigger window, faster your computer is. /sarcasm


Pretty much!


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPyro*
> 
> Always.
> 
> All you need now is your flame stickers!


I have this, is that ok? Also implied speed is a bonus!


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I have this, is that ok? Also implied speed is a bonus!


I put that sticker on the front panel of my case! I also used the Noctua and Asus badges that came with their products. I don't think they are too flashy and like them very much







Plus the performance boost that they provide is incredible.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *searing*
> 
> Here is my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I had to laugh, I have the same desk (in black brown and with a few more extensions), the same chair (in orange), and the same monitor stand (in triple version instead of dual)! Nice setup, sir, I like it!!

I'll try to get some updated pics of mine soon and get them posted.


----------



## veloceracing

Finally got around to making my man cave a little more "manly".


Pano by veloceracing, on Flickr

Added my two book cases 2 chairs, table, guitar amp and my guitar. The one book case has become my liquor shelf, because every bachelor pad requires a good liquor selection.


IMG_3091[1] by veloceracing, on Flickr

The other is used for books, video games and photography reference books.


IMG_3108[1] by veloceracing, on Flickr

Now to start wire management this weekend.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veloceracing*
> 
> Finally got around to making my man cave a little more "manly". The one book case has become my liquor shelf, because every bachelor pad requires a good liquor selection..


+1 for the Woodford. +10^6 for a woman who also enjoys it.


----------



## ironsurvivor

New addition just for folding









Just kidding...... at work


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> - snip -
> 
> New addition just for folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding...... at work












What do you do for work?


----------



## veloceracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> +1 for the Woodford. +10^6 for a woman who also enjoys it.


Nah... you need a girl that drinks vodka and leaves your stuff alone.


----------



## ironsurvivor

IT. Also learning more from the network admin. Hes moving to a new position soon so im learning all i can about that.


----------



## HPE1000

Monitor size/res failure lol

Colbert Report FTW


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I have this, is that ok? Also implied speed is a bonus!


lol, you put that one on the underside.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New addition just for folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding...... at work


Are those at the bottom IBM Blades?

Great piece of hardware


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Monitor size/res failure lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert Report FTW


Looks good man! I finally mounted my TV over the fire place. Gives us more leg room in our bed room. =D


----------



## HPE1000

Looks great! Did you have to mount directly into the brick? (I have never done that before)

Wall mounting TVs makes them look great, we just picked up some vizio 47" for downstairs and it took me a couple hours to mount it, we had a fireplace mantel built first, then got the tv. Dumbest decision ever, I had 2 inches of space wide between the tv and the mantel edges, my gorilla hands could hardly fit between it.

It was exactly like this, it could pass for the room if the fireplace didnt have that marble (we used tile) the thing went to the ceiling and has a window on each side, kind of rambling, but surprised I found a picture that looks identical to what I am talking about.

Then the same day I wall mounted another tv in another room, not a fun day lol...


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks good man! I finally mounted my TV over the fire place. Gives us more leg room in our bed room. =D


Bro, 'The Art of Flight'. Love it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks great! Did you have to mount directly into the brick? (I have never done that before)
> 
> Wall mounting TVs makes them look great, we just picked up some vizio 47" for downstairs and it took me a couple hours to mount it, we had a fireplace mantel built first, then got the tv. Dumbest decision ever, I had 2 inches of space wide between the tv and the mantel edges, my gorilla hands could hardly fit between it.
> 
> It was exactly like this, it could pass for the room if the fireplace didnt have that marble (we used tile) the thing went to the ceiling and has a window on each side, kind of rambling, but surprised I found a picture that looks identical to what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the same day I wall mounted another tv in another room, not a fun day lol...


I agree, love mounted TV's. It was also my first time drilling into brick to mount a TV. Wasn't as hard as I thought. Just bought a masonry drill bit and some metal anchors. But it needed to be done because our bedroom is small. The tricky part is hiding the cables. But I only have the two cables coming from my TV, the power cable and the HDMI cable that's hooked up to my HTPC.

My buddy and I mounted a Samsung 75" 3D TV about a month ago, and man it was beast. It was such a tight fit! Dude would have got the 80", but it was too damn big. Took use a couple of hours to mount it. Damn thing was so heavy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Bro, 'The Art of Flight'. Love it


Me too! Glad it's on Netflix!


----------



## HPE1000

Gotta love samsungs crazy slim bezels though


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks good man! I finally mounted my TV over the fire place. Gives us more leg room in our bed room. =D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that, looks good. Hmm got me thinking now








We had our TV mounted to the wall at our old condo, because we owned it. But since we rent now...haven't wanted to go through the effort.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like that, looks good. Hmm got me thinking now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our TV mounted to the wall at our old condo, because we owned it. But since we rent now...haven't wanted to go through the effort.


Most landlords dont care as long as you putty and fix the holes when you leave. I love mounting TV's on the wall if space is an issue, but gladly I dont have that problem in my house.


----------



## HPE1000

My thoughts are why not, those wall mounts are crazy cheap.

The wall mount for the 32" was 16 dollars and is .6 inches deep, meanwhile my 51" was 20 dollars (on sale from 88$







) and was the thinnest mount out there measuring something like .21 inches total (there was only one thinner mount and it was this odd one where you hung the tv like a picture with the 2 mounts and a cable connecting them, which was sketchy.


----------



## Seredin

I like my tilting mount. My desk is like 30" high, with a 23" monitor on it, and then the tv is above that. So whether I'm sitting on my couch 10' back or I'm at my desk, tilting it is really nice on the neck. Tilting ones run quite a bit more, from what I've seen. Mine was about $100--but I can attach a sling to it and sit in it with no worries


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Most landlords dont care as long as you putty and fix the holes when you leave. I love mounting TV's on the wall if space is an issue, but gladly I dont have that problem in my house.


I might give it a go...it's not so much an issue of not having space, I just like the clean look of it.
Instead of just sitting like this, how it is now.


----------



## Jester435

I like having TV higher than that. That entertainment center is way too low for me. That is why I had TV's mounted on walls at my old house because they were going over fireplaces and I couldnt use an entertainment center. It was a clean setup.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I like having TV higher than that. That entertainment center is way too low for me. That is why I had TV's mounted on walls at my old house because they were going over fireplaces and I couldnt use an entertainment center. It was a clean setup.


Yeah I'm the same way. Unfortunately, there's not an easy way to hide cables when you put it up high, like in my setup.

I used a wire coil to bunch my HDMI, coax, power, optical audio, and component cables for my NES all into one. I may try to find a white version of that coil, so it'll blend in better..


----------



## HPE1000

Well I just cut holes in the walls and route the cables down through the wall, otherwise I could not stand wall mounting.


----------



## Jester435

Yes there is.. cut out a hole behind your tv and a hole down by the power plug. Then run the wires in the wall. I did that for two tvs and ran PVC pipe in the wall for the wires. I would only suggest doing this project if you own the home because that is alot of fixing once you move out of a short term rental.


----------



## Seredin

Aye, I rent for now. I've seen some pretty snazzy solutions for it, but they all involve holes in the wall, and I don't want to add any more of those if I can help it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I like having TV higher than that. That entertainment center is way too low for me. That is why I had TV's mounted on walls at my old house because they were going over fireplaces and I couldnt use an entertainment center. It was a clean setup.


I like the TV higher also. That's why I said I'm going to mount mine even though I rent now. Also it will keep my kids from trying to touch it.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Here's my setup. Lots of free space


Your setup seems similar to mine. Maybe great minds think alike.

Old post...


Current...


Also have plenty of ergonomic mouse pads to go around...


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Also have plenty of ergonomic mouse pads to go around...


Do you collect them? I had no idea there were so many varieties. Good to see a fellow Z-5500 owner. I love those speakers.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Your setup seems similar to mine. Maybe great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old post...
> 
> 
> Current...
> 
> 
> Also have plenty of ergonomic mouse pads to go around...


Nice arcade controller


----------



## Kenshiro

Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


That is amazing!

also, what speakers and stands are those for your computer?

Thanks


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


Wow, I was just going to say "cool" and then move on...
But decided to follow that link anyway. *Wow*, you've really got a nice collection of goodies going on there.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


i looked ...i am still amazed...hands down the best gaming setup end of story. As a massive retro gamer fan you sir are my hero


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


Wow !!!








I wasn't going too, then I read the other post and went back to have a look, glad I did.








Great room, hours or maybe weeks could be lost in there, brings back many memories, I wish I had had the same foresight to keep all the old systems over the years.
I started with a Atari 48k and had many of the ones you have there, well done great room. You should post more room pics.


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> --snip--
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688




Awesome setup dude.


----------



## baan

i wonder what his bathroom looks like


----------



## baan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick7269*
> 
> Actually some people spend good money on those old mechanical keyboards. I have seen some on fleabay costing as much as a new mechanical board.


cool. did not know. thought everyone's upgraded ;p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Top? You mean desk surface? If that's what you mean, then no. It's a door blank that I've stained and urethaned.
> It's a 1986 Model M. I salvaged it from a chemistry research lab at my university. It was going to be tossed out, and I saved it. See how well she cleaned up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1281083/width/500/height/1000
> Yeah I've had a guy offer me 80 just for mine, no questions asked. But I'm not sellin!


lol pretty neat. that sure is a nice clean up


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Do you collect them? I had no idea there were so many varieties. Good to see a fellow Z-5500 owner. I love those speakers.


I collect when I can and if funds allow me to. They're great for its uses since I used to develop type of callus on my lower hand pinky finger area. You can find most official/unofficial imports from Ebay or typical Google/Yahoo searches. Anime conventions carry most official high quality ones but they can cost quite a bit more. I use them for fun once in awhile but the maintenance can be a pain as they can get dirty easily if you don't keep your hands clean (oil/residue/dust)...which is unavoidable.

I love those speakers as well as it simplifies the switch between my computer and PS3 (currently dead). However, I hope to someday upgrade to studio speaker monitors for better sounding quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Nice arcade controller


Hey thanks. I'm going to mod it soon.


----------



## Comedyy




----------



## Kedas

seeing all this rooms! i envy you all!!!! i want a room for myself! and money! i need money!


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Good to see a fellow Z-5500 owner. I love those speakers.


Even arter this much time on market they are impossible to beat IMO. I bought 3 sets for like $200 Bucks a piece on sale. I still have one set 5 years old, unopened. I hope everything needed is in the box lol...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Even arter this much time on market they are impossible to beat IMO. I bought 3 sets for like $200 Bucks a piece on sale. I still have one set 5 years old, unopened. I hope everything needed is in the box lol...


i was going to do the same thing, but i bought the last set in the entire city







but my set is still running fine, after 2 years


----------



## Nightlight9000




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of my pics here if you're interested:thumb:.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=Kenshiro&folderid=7688


Holy Moly.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet looking set up. What kind of backliting are you using?


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> also, what speakers and stands are those for your computer?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks man! The main speakers are polk monitor 30, I can't remember what brand stands are, but I had to modify them to support the speakers.

Thanks for the comments everyone else, I appreciate it!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. If I may ask, how deep is your desk overall? I'm thinking about building my own and an trying to get a feel of things


----------



## trn

Desk on the right is my gaming rig, on the left is web surfer, and the far right under the printer and behind the scar is the file server.


----------



## Jester435

I tend to leave assault rifles laying around the house too. No big deal


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I tend to leave assault rifles laying around the house too. No big deal


Who doesnt? lol


----------



## HPE1000

It rained, now it is snowing, so it isnt sticking









Might run down to the beach and see if it's sticking on the sand, but I doubt it.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Finally got all the upgrades done. Only things left to do is mount TV on wall, and get posters on the wall. Here is where we were before.






Now




And a better camera. LOL


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Finally got all the upgrades done. Only things left to do is mount TV on wall, and get posters on the wall. Here is where we were before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better camera. LOL


Did you get that desk at Staples? Looks like mine, but in black. lol.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Did you get that desk at Staples? Looks like mine, but in black. lol.


I sure did. Bought two put them together. Altra Chadwick.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What kind of backliting are you using?


This is what I'm using:

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40192361/

Just stick the clamp mounting on the back side of the desk and clamp the LED-bars in - voila









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Very nice. If I may ask, how deep is your desk overall? I'm thinking about building my own and an trying to get a feel of things


Dimensons of the desk in cm: 150 x 75 x 3,4


----------



## jameschisholm

Think I posted in here a long time ago, this is just an update..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> I sure did. Bought two put them together. Altra Chadwick.


I like those, gives you a very nice setup.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> I sure did. Bought two put them together. Altra Chadwick.


Thought it looked familiar. I don't have the room for two of them, but I'm thinking something similar to that would do the trick. Only thing I don't like about the desk is the depth. Wish it was more than 19.5"


----------



## bxrdj




----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Thanks guys. A lot of blood sweat and money to cure the itch lol


----------



## MoMann

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I posted in here a long time ago, this is just an update..





That is a NICE chair!!


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*


that is awesome!!! Guess im making a trip to ikea at some stage this month. Didnt even know they sold that stuff! My wife is gunna hate me for this









BTW in australia the same kit $70....we get ripped off big time down here...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> This is what I'm using:
> http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40192361/
> Just stick the clamp mounting on the back side of the desk and clamp the LED-bars in - voila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensons of the desk in cm: 150 x 75 x 3,4


+rep Thanks for this!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWorkAtStaples*
> 
> Finally got all the upgrades done. Only things left to do is mount TV on wall, and get posters on the wall. Here is where we were before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better camera. LOL


wow man, that a nice set up you have there. When are you going to mount your TV?


----------



## Mike211




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my







I know this is the computer room thread, but seeing some more of that rig would be awesome.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*


temps between 60 and 160?







also, that's alot of cables







i can't even imagine the noise...


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*


.....when to much is not enough LoL...i reallyyy wanna know temps as there is no way those fans can be giving any air as they look completely blocked....2500$ on GPU's LoL.....ahhh to have money...


----------



## bevo

Copy and pasting this from the other thread for setups

Here's a picture of my setup. I use it for pretty much just gaming. I would like to get some better cable management going on, but really I don't care enough about it to do it. I also thought about mounting the speakers to the monitor stand so they would look better, but didn't want it to vibrate the monitors. I have the monitors setup so that when you sit in the seat and move it forward you get a 180 degree view.

The seat is a playseat evolution
Fanatec clubsport wheel base and both rims
clubsport pedals
Thrustmaster shifter
asus 27 inch monitors with a simseats triple stand
couple different mice and a trackpad
logitech keyboard
5.1 polk surround
denon amp
2X buttkicker mini LFE SE with adcom amp
1 buttkicker gamer
transducers ran with simvibe software
New ipad running Ihud for the button box
PC specs in my sig


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> [
> 
> 3 30inch monitors and no watercooling on the GPUs?


----------



## Mike211




----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*


Those temps are actually about normal for a single card.









Seeing as you have a 3930K, 4 GTX 680's, 3 U3011's and more hardware most of us could only dream of, you should build a custom water loop for that beast.


----------



## Bloodys




----------



## Gdubz22

Before

After


Here is a update to my setup. I sleeved my psu cables and added some rgb led strips.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdubz22*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a update to my setup. I sleeved my psu cables and added some rgb led strips.


I'm not usually one for LEDs, but that does do some cool things to your tubing. Neat!


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo*
> 
> Copy and pasting this from the other thread for setups
> 
> Here's a picture of my setup. I use it for pretty much just gaming. I would like to get some better cable management going on, but really I don't care enough about it to do it. I also thought about mounting the speakers to the monitor stand so they would look better, but didn't want it to vibrate the monitors. I have the monitors setup so that when you sit in the seat and move it forward you get a 180 degree view.
> 
> The seat is a playseat evolution
> Fanatec clubsport wheel base and both rims
> clubsport pedals
> Thrustmaster shifter
> asus 27 inch monitors with a simseats triple stand
> couple different mice and a trackpad
> logitech keyboard
> 5.1 polk surround
> denon amp
> 2X buttkicker mini LFE SE with adcom amp
> 1 buttkicker gamer
> transducers ran with simvibe software
> New ipad running Ihud for the button box
> PC specs in my sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> RAM
> 12 gig corsair dominator 1600


What, _only_ 12 gigs of memory? You on a budget or something? Try to go cheap?*

*Since some of you will miss it, this was a joke


----------



## frickfrock999

*The Bookworm.*










*Rig Of Steel.*










*Fido's Domain.*









*
Cassidy.*










*Interplanetary Good Vibe Zone.
*


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *The Bookworm.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rig Of Steel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fido's Domain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Cassidy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interplanetary Good Vibe Zone.
> *


Dude what.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bookworm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rig Of Steel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fido's Domain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Cassidy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interplanetary Good Vibe Zone.
> *


What the frock! Wow man.







Are these previous setups throughout the past few years? Or do these all coexist right now?
Love the Superman collection btw.


----------



## BradleyW

Is that dog a type of akita or Inu?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> What the frock! Wow man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these previous setups throughout the past few years? Or do these all coexist right now?
> Love the Superman collection btw.


Haha, they're not mine. I just title and file them.








The dog is an Akita, btw.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *
> Cassidy.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jellis142

I want that Cassidy setup so bad


----------



## draterrojam

just put it together. Had the vika partical board top and it was starting to sag from all my junk so I got these tops...was going to stain them but I kinda like it for now. Probably would look better with white legs.

and I know, its kinda messy still...sorry.


----------



## Gdubz22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I'm not usually one for LEDs, but that does do some cool things to your tubing. Neat!


Thanks, it came out nicer then I thought it would.


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: Before



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> The sig rig and iMac:
> 
> My "new" Dell Optiplex 745 connected to the TV. I'm hoping to upgrade that from the E6300 to a Q6600 in the near future and put a decent video card in it.
> 
> Sorry about the focus on this one, but I'm too lazy to get out my camera and tripod again:






My main rig and the Dell:



My current project (link to work log is in my sig):



Took the G4 cube off the shelf and redid the LEDs so both the strips and the wires are less visible:


----------



## blooder11181

so many mac


----------



## Yeti Poacher

I would like to see frickfrock's electric bill


----------



## jcamp6336

just a taste of the life..


----------



## Baasha

Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD

Just installed the Kraken X60 yesterday!









The X79 Monster:




The cans:



Saw another guy on here with almost the EXACT same specs of my X79 rig here! 4x GTX-680 Classified in Cosmos 2 and 3x Dell U3011.


----------



## vangsfreaken

okay, i've been working on my spot for a couple of days... this is what i started with a couple of days ago









and the mess underneath:

and now that i'm done










(manual focus ain't always easy)

and the desk itself now







pleased with the change









and the messy part... with the chair my cats have occupied, a couple of extra monitors and most of my haf x


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD
> 
> Just installed the Kraken X60 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cans:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw another guy on here with almost the EXACT same specs of my X79 rig here! 4x GTX-680 Classified in Cosmos 2 and 3x Dell U3011.


All that computer and no watercooling? You have more in monitors than most people do in their build.


----------



## ironsurvivor

HD800, nice. What amp, dac are you running with that?


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> just a taste of the life..


i know its not a show your rig thread but your rig is stunning, super classy and super clean... good work


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD
> 
> Just installed the Kraken X60 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw another guy on here with almost the EXACT same specs of my X79 rig here! 4x GTX-680 Classified in Cosmos 2 and 3x Dell U3011.


i'm shocked at the temps the other guy was getting out of these put in so close together....didnt even crack 80 degrees! crazy man, wicked as setups...i guess when money doesnt matter, more power to you!


----------



## ivr56

Cassidy's audio set up looks awesome.
I bet that rack under the table costs more then everything in the room


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD
> 
> Just installed the Kraken X60 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cans:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw another guy on here with almost the EXACT same specs of my X79 rig here! 4x GTX-680 Classified in Cosmos 2 and 3x Dell U3011.






Your room has to be roasting. Not so much about the 680 classified's more so on the 3x U3011's those things much liek the U2711 run hot!


----------



## dpinkis

Newest pix - added led backlighting


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I know our rigs are all near and dear to our hearts and I'm sure many of you, like me, name your rigs. I just wanted to pass it on, I started an Unofficial Rig Name contest over in the Case Forum. I thought you guys might be interested, so I thought I would drop a link here for anyone who wants to take a look: http://www.overclock.net/t/1362375/unofficial-rig-name-contest/0_30

As always, I'm loving all the pics you guys are posting of your rooms/rigs, you all have really pushed me to get my own CIC sorted out and I'll have updated pics whenever I get off my lazy bum and take them. Anyway, keep posting the pics, I love seeing them!!!


----------



## phillyd

My rig/setup. More pics in the build log (Switch[Box] in the sig)


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My rig/setup. More pics in the build log (Switch[Box] in the sig)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


That has to be THE BEST cable management I've ever seen!!! Nicely done!!

Just a quick question, what are in your external drive bays?


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I think you'd like the rate my cables thread.
Top to bottom, NZXT HUE, Reeven RFC-01 fan controller, CM Silent Hybrid Pro PSU fan controller, hot swap bay.


----------



## alansg

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD
> 
> Just installed the Kraken X60 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Monster:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw another guy on here with almost the EXACT same specs of my X79 rig here! 4x GTX-680 Classified in Cosmos 2 and 3x Dell U3011.










Super sweet set up! I'm jelly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> okay, i've been working on my spot for a couple of days... this is what i started with a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the mess underneath:
> 
> and now that i'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (manual focus ain't always easy)
> 
> and the desk itself now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleased with the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the messy part... with the chair my cats have occupied, a couple of extra monitors and most of my haf x


Urge!! You must like that drink?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My rig/setup. More pics in the build log (Switch[Box] in the sig)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally got rid of the stock cooler. Looks good.


----------



## jcamp6336

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> i know its not a show your rig thread but your rig is stunning, super classy and super clean... good work


Thanks a lot man , ill be putting up some nicer pics in about a week when it's all finished, still some loose ends to tie up


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Didn't even know this thread was around.. XD
> 
> The X79 Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> This post inspired me to get another 680 Classified


----------



## Kanalplus

Sorry for going OT but i was wondering if someone would be so kind and explain to me what does one really gain with 4 x 680 over 2x 680 (like seen in post above).
Cheers


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but i was wondering if someone would be so kind and explain to me what does one really gain with 4 x 680 over 2x 680 (like seen in post above).
> Cheers


Depends on the resolution, really.

If you're a typical gamer with one screen, even two 680's might be more than you'd need.

If you're someone whose enthusiast, like Baasha here, myself, and many others. It can mean a lot. Baasha has three Dell U3011's, each run at 2,560 x 1,600 pixels. I myself have one U2711 (2,560 x 1,440) and am getting two more soon.

So, it makes a HUGE difference for people like us, with our resolutions.


----------



## Kanalplus

Makes sense now, totally forgot about Monit res lol (3x30s)

thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Makes sense now, totally forgot about Monit res lol (3x30s)
> 
> thanks


I assume you mean 3 30" monitors, screen size means nothing.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I assume you mean 3 30" monitors, screen size means nothing.


If you read the above discussion between him and Sazexa you would know


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> If you read the above discussion between him and Sazexa you would know


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but i was wondering if someone would be so kind and explain to me what does one really gain with 4 x 680 over 2x 680 (like seen in post above).
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the resolution, really.
> 
> If you're a typical gamer with one screen, even two 680's might be more than you'd need.
> 
> If you're someone whose enthusiast, like Baasha here, myself, and many others. It can mean a lot. Baasha has three Dell U3011's, each run at 2,560 x 1,600 pixels. I myself have one U2711 (2,560 x 1,440) and am getting two more soon.
> 
> So, it makes a HUGE difference for people like us, with our resolutions.
Click to expand...

That's more a case of VRAM than amount of cards or horsepower of said cards. Even though that is still obviously a factor.

With triple 2560x1440 monitors running in surround, it is almost certain that a GTX Titan with 6GB VRAM will run faster (more FPS when gaming with the 3 monitors in an intensive game) than a GTX 690 with 2GB VRAM. Although the 690 is slightly more powerful.

Also the way you phrased it seemed a bit elitist, just saying


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but i was wondering if someone would be so kind and explain to me what does one really gain with 4 x 680 over 2x 680 (like seen in post above).
> Cheers


easy, moar points in [email protected]


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok, I haven't posted here in a while...


After a little re-arrange of my room, next time I'll take one during the day, I think my camera did ok


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum so i thought i'd post a pic of my setup in my living room. I'll post another one when i get my new monitor, keyboard and mouse to go with my new rig that is under the desk. Sorry for the way the picture looks my camera phone kinda got scuffed up. By the way i didn't build my new rig someone else built it for me a very well known computer company. I'll post a pic of the inside of the case later.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Sorry for going OT but i was wondering if someone would be so kind and explain to me what does one really gain with 4 x 680 over 2x 680 (like seen in post above).
> Cheers


This picture:


Across 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560 with everything maxed out in Crysis 3 ("Very High", SMAA MGPU (2x), 16xAF), coupled with the 3970X @ 4.5Ghz and OC'ing the GPUs to 1280Mhz, I get a whopping 23FPS!









I tried it on one 30" monitor and was getting 115FPS with the same settings (maxed out). The resolution is pushing over 13.2M pixels! That's more than double 3 1080P monitors in Surround/Eyefinity so the rig needs as much GPU as possible.

GTX-Titan, here I come!


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This picture:
> 
> 
> Across 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560 with everything maxed out in Crysis 3 ("Very High", SMAA MGPU (2x), 16xAF), coupled with the 3970X @ 4.5Ghz and OC'ing the GPUs to 1280Mhz, I get a whopping 23FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on one 30" monitor and was getting 115FPS with the same settings (maxed out). The resolution is pushing over 13.2M pixels! That's more than double 3 1080P monitors in Surround/Eyefinity so the rig needs as much GPU as possible.
> 
> GTX-Titan, here I come!


Beast!









I'd try to overclock your CPU higher, it could be bottlenecking your GPUs. The original Crysis was somewhat CPU bound, but I don't know about Crysis 3.

Btw, after you get your Titan(s), I wouldn't mind taking one of your 680's.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560 with everything maxed out in Crysis 3 ("Very High", SMAA MGPU (2x), 16xAF), coupled with the 3970X @ 4.5Ghz and OC'ing the GPUs to 1280Mhz, I get a whopping 23FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on one 30" monitor and was getting 115FPS with the same settings (maxed out). The resolution is pushing over 13.2M pixels! That's more than double 3 1080P monitors in Surround/Eyefinity so the rig needs as much GPU as possible.
> 
> GTX-Titan, here I come!


And I feel hard done by with one 1440p monitor and a 6990


----------



## Remix65

been a while since i checked on this thread. i'm looking for a i7, motherboard and memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I want that Cassidy setup so bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Cassidy's audio set up looks awesome.
> I bet that rack under the table costs more then everything in the room


the soundcard on top could possibly be more expensive than the whole pc rig monitors included rofl. well it were a fireface.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Jiminy, that looks really awesome, but I have to ask, have you thrown a level on that monitor? It looks like it is off level and that would drive me 19 kinds of insane!!


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

I'm 99% sure it's not level in those pics.. I just pulled it out to take pics(that's what she said), but then it took me 5 seconds to get it level when I sat down due to my magnificent ergotron arm.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.
> 
> -snip-


Super clean, love the ambient lighting.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I'm 99% sure it's not level in those pics.. I just pulled it out to take pics(that's what she said), but then it took me 5 seconds to get it level when I sat down due to my magnificent ergotron arm.


First off, LOL for the "that's what she said," nicely placed! Second, I'm glad to hear it was an easy fix. I looked at the pics and was like, 'wow, that is an incredible setup, but my god I'd go nuts if my monitor was off level like that!!' I'm EXTREMELY OCD about things being level and if one of my monitors was even just a little off, it would drive me batty!

Anyway, very nice setup, sir!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I'm 99% sure it's not level in those pics.. I just pulled it out to take pics(that's what she said), but then it took me 5 seconds to get it level when I sat down due to my magnificent ergotron arm.


LOL oops. Well let me delete the photos from my spoiler then...that way no one will ever know.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where is your rig at?

your monitor arm attached to the wall? I have same brand arm and love it!

I do love that desk and setup! very clean looking.. although, that picture you have on the right scares me and would haunt my toddler for the rest of his life.. haha


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Where is your rig at?
> 
> your monitor arm attached to the wall? I have same brand arm and love it!
> 
> I do love that desk and setup! very clean looking.. although, that picture you have on the right scares me and would haunt my toddler for the rest of his life.. haha


Rig is under the staircase downstairs, moving it from my desk area is probably the best move I've made, the silence is just wonderful, and aye, it's an Ergotron LX wall mounted arm.









I told my gf I need some art on my wall, later that day she painted this for me, a creepy as hell picture of the joker.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's more a case of VRAM than amount of cards or horsepower of said cards. Even though that is still obviously a factor.
> 
> With triple 2560x1440 monitors running in surround, it is almost certain that a GTX Titan with 6GB VRAM will run faster (more FPS when gaming with the 3 monitors in an intensive game) than a GTX 690 with 2GB VRAM. Although the 690 is slightly more powerful.


Interestingly enough with only one monitor the 690 is still faster than a Titan....

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,review-32635-4.html


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I told my gf I need some art on my wall, later that day she painted this for me, a creepy as hell picture of the joker.


That is one talented woman you have there!! You are very lucky sir! My wife is a photographer, so I don't get cool paintings, but I do get some cool photos from time to time and I love it. I'd wrather get something she made than something she bought any day of the week!

To the same toon, for V-Day I wrote my wife a program rather than buying her anything. It sounds funny, but her reaction was better to that than to the Tiffany's necklace I bought her for Christmas (and if you know how women react to that little blue Tiffany's box, you know what I mean)!


----------



## axipher

Had a 7-man LAN in my basement last weekend, surprisingly didn't blow a fuse...


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had a 7-man LAN in my basement last weekend, surprisingly didn't blow a fuse...


Awesome man!


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I'd try to overclock your CPU higher, it could be bottlenecking your GPUs. The original Crysis was somewhat CPU bound, but I don't know about Crysis 3.


Crysis 3 is CPU bound as well







- I don't know what Crytek did there...mabye it will be patched - maybe it won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Across 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560 with everything maxed out in Crysis 3 ("Very High", SMAA MGPU (2x), 16xAF), coupled with the 3970X @ 4.5Ghz and OC'ing the GPUs to 1280Mhz, I get a whopping 23FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on one 30" monitor and was getting 115FPS with the same settings (maxed out). The resolution is pushing over 13.2M pixels! That's more than double 3 1080P monitors in Surround/Eyefinity so the rig needs as much GPU as possible.
> 
> GTX-Titan, here I come!


4 x GTX 680 + 3970X @ 5160x2560 = _23_ (twentythree) FPS in C3 ? Holy f...ing Jesus









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.


Yeah ! RGB-LEDs behind the desk + "Filco"-keyboard + CM Storm "Spawn" mouse _FTW_

Nice setup


----------



## Sazexa

Does anyone know of a good (preferably free) 3D software I can use to say design a desk? I'd really like to build my own desk and look at it in three dimensions, which may not be all the possible on paper. Or as easy.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good (preferably free) 3D software I can use to say design a desk? I'd really like to build my own desk and look at it in three dimensions, which may not be all the possible on paper. Or as easy.


Google Sketchup will probably be the most recommended software. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Google Sketchup will probably be the most recommended software. Have you tried it out yet?


I don't think I've tried Sketchup yet.

I'm hoping I can pick it up/learn it okay. I don't plan on building the desk until summer, but if I can do as planned... Well, it'll be pretty freak'n sweet.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> *I don't think I've tried Sketchup* yet.
> 
> I'm hoping I can pick it up/learn it okay. I don't plan on building the desk until summer, but if I can do as planned... Well, it'll be pretty freak'n sweet.


you dont think ? do you test softwares while you sleep walk or something that makes you doubt if you have done something without your consciousness ?

LOL

yeah , Google Sketchup is free to some extend , example , the export file saves , that is great to have , for example , you want to make a motherboard tray , you make the stuff on sketchup and save it on .dxf to a guy with a CNC plasma cutter , and kabaam! done







, sometimes people charge you aditional for file conversions and stuff like that

if you need any help , PM me , i use Solidwork and i could use some practice


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Rig is under the staircase downstairs, moving it from my desk area is probably the best move I've made, the silence is just wonderful, and aye, it's an Ergotron LX wall mounted arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my gf I need some art on my wall, later that day she painted this for me, a creepy as hell picture of the joker.


I've often played with the idea of placing the pc in another room than i were sitting, i was kinda worried if there would be delay (thinking of mouse and keyboard here) How far did you pull the cables?


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had a 7-man LAN in my basement last weekend, surprisingly didn't blow a fuse...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The guy on the bottom left seems well supplied.







And, why wasn't Skippy invited? lol

EDIT: What's the amb. temp there atm?


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I've often played with the idea of placing the pc in another room than were you're sitting, i was kinda worried if there would be delay (thinking of mouse and keyboard here) How far did you pull the cables?


I've got a 10meter DVI+mini jack cables and around 8meters for USB, works wonders.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I've got a 10meter DVI+mini jack cables and around 8meters for USB, works wonders.


I would be going for 10 meter as well.

Seing that the usb over 5 meters would need an amplifier just got me worried about the delay. Cool to see that someone actually done it







Gonna have to try at home now.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> I would be going for 10 meter as well.
> 
> Seing that the usb over 5 meters would need an amplifier just got me worried about the delay. Cool to see that someone actually done it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to try at home now.


I didn't go with an amplified cable, only a normal 5 meter USB2.0 male to female cable and then the 3meter USB3.0 cable to my monitor.

Should maybe have gotten an amp'd one because twice yesterday I had the usb devices disconnect and then connect back within a couple of seconds.. Tried fiddling with some power settings, hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## Chimpie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I'm 99% sure it's not level in those pics.. I just pulled it out to take pics(that's what she said), but then it took me 5 seconds to get it level when I sat down due to my magnificent ergotron arm.


[off topic]

If she pulled it out, she's not a she.

[/off topic]


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimpie*
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> If she pulled it out, she's not a she.
> 
> [/off topic]


If your first though was that _it_ was hers.. You need to step away from the internets for a little while.









/ontopic
My USB disconnecting problem doesn't seem to be related to power settings, and it's gotten more frequent today.. Think I might need to concede and get an active 5m cable


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> If your first though was that _it_ was hers.. You need to step away from the internets for a little while.


exactly what I was thinking.. how does your first thought go to that...


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> My USB disconnecting problem doesn't seem to be related to power settings, and it's gotten more frequent today.. Think I might need to concede and get an active 5m cable


On the homepage where i usually buy cables theres a big disclaimer on all cables above 5 metres, that says that if it does not have a booster (where one end has a power supply) the signal will decay to much over the distance.

Perhaps it drops off so often because the signals sometimes weakens so much that the pc thinks the cable's gone.

Not sure how much help the link will be since it's in danish but here it is none the less







http://www.av-cables.dk/usb-2-0-forlaengerkabel/usb-20-booster-forlaenger-10-m.html


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So yeah, I kinda re-did my whole setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. I like that backlighting.


----------



## KyleMart06

Yeah, USB is that way. They really don't make USB cables over 15 feet for that reason. Need the power boost to get the signal over the cable.

JiminyBillyBob: I am liking the setup as well. Will have to emulate that type of setup when we redo our downstairs and add an office.


----------



## Coree

A little update.
Made a window to my Shinobi, whatcha think?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had a 7-man LAN in my basement last weekend, surprisingly didn't blow a fuse...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's cool







Never actually been to or thrown a true LAN party myself...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> A little update.
> Made a window to my Shinobi, whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good looking window. What did you use for u-channel?


----------



## KyleMart06

Nice Window! I am also interested in what you used to do it. I would like to eventually put one in my CM case in my sig rig.


----------



## Coree

I used a dremel rotary tool, then used sandpaper to smoothen the edges a bit. Then applied the U-channel and the 4mm thick plexiglass. 2mm would be better, the 4mm is quite thick. I had to change the CPU-cooler with my brother because of that :/


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Inside of my Cooler Master Storm Trooper


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Inside of my Cooler Master Storm Trooper
> 
> -snip-


This thread is centered around posting pics of your whole computer room, including the rig.
If you're just trying to give a view of your system, and also get a rating and some advice. Might be better off posting here - The "Rate my cables" thread.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PTCB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had a 7-man LAN in my basement last weekend, surprisingly didn't blow a fuse...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the bottom left seems well supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, why wasn't Skippy invited? lol
> 
> EDIT: What's the amb. temp there atm?
Click to expand...

Yes he was lol, we made 3 trips for food that day. And Ambient temps were about 24 C with the door to the basement closed, dropped to 19 C with the door open.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Sorry, i'm new at this. I was trying to post the rest of pictures to the post i had posted a couple of days ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This thread is centered around posting pics of your whole computer room, including the rig.
> If you're just trying to give a view of your system, and also get a rating and some advice. Might be better off posting here - The "Rate my cables" thread.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Google Sketchup will probably be the most recommended software. Have you tried it out yet?


thank you very much. Picked it up and was drafting away in 10 minutes!


----------



## Bearink

Latest update of my set-up:

-New Asus VE278H Monitor
-New CMStorm Trigger keyboard
-Using the 23 as 3rd monitor now
-Velcro'd the Sound system console
-And lastly bolted all speakers on the wall

Next should be some ambiant lightning











edit : not to forget some underdesk cable management too


----------



## HPE1000

Small update, new monitors.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Small update, new monitors.


That's ballin' man!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Small update, new monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Futurama, awesome sauce


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Latest update of my set-up:
> 
> -New Asus VE278H Monitor
> -New CMStorm Trigger keyboard
> -Using the 23 as 3rd monitor now
> -Velcro'd the Sound system console
> -And lastly bolted all speakers on the wall
> 
> Next should be some ambiant lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : not to forget some underdesk cable management too


Is that all the lighting you get in the room? Nice set up and wall of long-boards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Small update, new monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah-Yuh! Nice man! Need for speed? Nothing like racing on a surround set up. We should Race?!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yeah-Yuh! Nice man! Need for speed? Nothing like racing on a surround set up. We should Race?!










sometime, new to the game still









It took me hours to get the xbox controller to feel like I was playing forza


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometime, new to the game still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me hours to get the xbox controller to feel like I was playing forza


if you are using an xbox controller. I recommend these..

http://www.kontrolfreek.com/Sports/KontrolFreek-Speed-Freek-APEX.asp

I have them for racing and FPS..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> if you are using an xbox controller. I recommend these..
> 
> http://www.kontrolfreek.com/Sports/KontrolFreek-Speed-Freek-APEX.asp
> 
> I have them for racing and FPS..


Nice, might give them a try.


----------



## Snyderman34

Got me a slight update. Got my new Auria in and did a bit of rearranging


----------



## HPE1000

For a second I was wondering how in the world your bezel was so small, did you overlap the side monitors over the big ones?

Nice either way!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Got me a slight update. Got my new Auria in and did a bit of rearranging
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love The Boondock Saints Poster! The wife wont let me buy gaming or movie posters for my office


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Love The Boondock Saints Poster! The wife wont let me buy gaming or movie posters for my office


If it is your office why not? Just get her something in return it works for me


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Love The Boondock Saints Poster! The wife wont let me buy gaming or movie posters for my office


Thanks! And say what????? Why for?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Thanks! And say what????? Why for?


It's our office.. Hahaha.. Atleast that is what she says.

She just doesn't like it looking like a college dorm room.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It's our office.. Hahaha.. Atleast that is what she says.
> 
> She just doesn't like it looking like a college dorm room.


Ahh. Lol. I was told I can do whatever I feel like in here, since she doesn't have to see it.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It's our office.. Hahaha.. Atleast that is what she says.
> 
> She just doesn't like it looking like a college dorm room.


Haha.

Eat you know what out, then ask her if you can.







You'll get your man cave.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Eat you know what out, then ask her if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get your man cave.


And if at first you don't succeed then try try try again


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> And if at first you don't succeed then try try try again


fun for both parts, eh?


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Rig is under the staircase downstairs, moving it from my desk area is probably the best move I've made, the silence is just wonderful, and aye, it's an Ergotron LX wall mounted arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my gf I need some art on my wall, later that day she painted this for me, a creepy as hell picture of the joker.


This is a kind of funny story...

At work we had been doing some renovations, drywall, etc. the work got done and they went away. A few weeks later we had a problem with one of the servers and it was nowhere to be found. We finally traced it to the reno work. It had been sealed in on all 4 sides by the new walls and was inaccessable...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> This is a kind of funny story...
> 
> At work we had been doing some renovations, drywall, etc. the work got done and they went away. A few weeks later we had a problem with one of the servers and it was nowhere to be found. We finally traced it to the reno work. It had been sealed in on all 4 sides by the new walls and was inaccessable...


Hahahahaha thats funny


----------



## Toader




----------



## Elevenate

This thread still about computer corners?



-



Doesnt really look the same anymore, but u get the picture


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For a second I was wondering how in the world your bezel was so small, did you overlap the side monitors over the big ones?
> 
> Nice either way!


Lol. Yeah, the side monitors overlap the Auria a bit. Keeps them pesky bezels looking better


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> This is a kind of funny story...
> 
> At work we had been doing some renovations, drywall, etc. the work got done and they went away. A few weeks later we had a problem with one of the servers and it was nowhere to be found. We finally traced it to the reno work. It had been sealed in on all 4 sides by the new walls and was inaccessable...












I've done that before. Not necessarily a server but yea.


----------



## ACMH-K

Old Office Setup:



New Office Setup:


----------



## HuwSharpe

Been back to one screen sucks, but it does give more desk space, for biscuits and things =)

And yes, that is a gym ball i'm using as a chair, they are actually really comfy and yes that is a 50mm thick sound proof steal door, with 12 locking points, every man cave should have one.


----------



## HPE1000

Been awhile, not my best pictures and not the whole room but its fine with me.

Also showing my slight obsession with managing cables, I could do a little better but when I do that it makes it impossible to take apart.


Spoiler: Crazy cable management :P


----------



## phillyd

Cabling is the only thing keeping me from a glass desk.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey all, just got myself a new camera so thought i'd play with it and take a few pictures of my Pc desk/setup.
Let me know if my picture taking skills are an good, I'm still learning to use the camera




















My favorite is the close up of my Razer Naga


----------



## confed

Bought some Cable Wrapping Bands that match the silver on my glass desks. Worked wonders with organizing the cables. Product is - http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052005&p_id=7023&seq=1&format=2

Now for the pictures of the office. Just the 2nd bedroom in the apartment. Wife works from home and I do on occasion as well. The empty spot is where i set up my work computer when I am working from home.


----------



## deafboy

As she currently sits...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey all, just got myself a new camera so thought i'd play with it and take a few pictures of my Pc desk/setup.
> Let me know if my picture taking skills are an good, I'm still learning to use the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the close up of my Razer Naga


Thats a pretty awesome pc case!!! what is that?

how do you like those seinheisers? I have some ATH-M50 which are really nice but I'm think about getting a better pair of cans soon


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> As she currently sits...


Nice, I love PLP setups.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> As she currently sits...


I think I'm gonna get that KB and have a geekhack guy to give it a SS backplate and some lighting.


----------



## Bennny

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.
> 
> If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.
> 
> If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.
> 
> I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.
> 
> Laters






Oh man I want that view. That is really amazing. Where do you live?


----------



## Bennny

Pretty basic compared to what some of you guys have, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## barney0001

there are some seriously EPIC setups / rooms in this thread from what I've seen, some are simply excellent, so I was inspired to break out the camera and upload my setup..


----------



## TheBadBull

for glowing frosted glass desk.^



my school laptops. : D acer aspire v3 771g and lenovo thinkpad x220i

and a random dell display I found all alone in the lab.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Thats a pretty awesome pc case!!! what is that?
> 
> how do you like those seinheisers? I have some ATH-M50 which are really nice but I'm think about getting a better pair of cans soon


Cheers dude, Its a Silverstone Temjin but cant remember the exact model, inside of the case is pretty huge too, if you have a look at this thread of mine you'll see what i mean http://www.overclock.net/t/1363985/build-log-my-1st-ever-intel-build-56k-warning#post_19373071

I love my Sienhiesers 598's they are easily the best headphones I've ever owned, cost me about £180 last year


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for glowing frosted glass desk.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my school laptops. : D acer aspire v3 771g and lenovo thinkpad x220i
> 
> and a random dell display I found all alone in the lab.


that is, without a doubt, melhus vgs in norway! a friend of mine just uploaded a picture quite like this, with the same brand new laptop, basically same monitor, and what i believe is the same classroom... awesome coincidence







it was also uploaded at the same time...


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey all, just got myself a new camera so thought i'd play with it and take a few pictures of my Pc desk/setup.
> Let me know if my picture taking skills are an good, I'm still learning to use the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the close up of my Razer Naga


BANKSY


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Cheers dude, Its a Silverstone Temjin but cant remember the exact model, inside of the case is pretty huge too, if you have a look at this thread of mine you'll see what i mean http://www.overclock.net/t/1363985/build-log-my-1st-ever-intel-build-56k-warning#post_19373071
> 
> I love my Sienhiesers 598's they are easily the best headphones I've ever owned, cost me about £180 last year


Or if you can't afford the 598's, the 558's are really awesome as well! I have them and I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> BANKSY


I love Banksy's art, i want the one he did of the double yellow lines going up the wall








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Or if you can't afford the 598's, the 558's are really awesome as well! I have them and I recommend them to everyone.


Tbf you can't really go wrong with any Seinhieser product


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Tbf you can't really go wrong with any Seinhieser product


The really low-end ones are pretty bad tbh. Even for the price. The Koss Porta pro's kill the low price-range.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice, I love PLP setups.


Thanks, me too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think I'm gonna get that KB and have a geekhack guy to give it a SS backplate and some lighting.


Do it!!! Been considering modding it, just waiting for the rest of the computer to be done first so it fits in. lol.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Here's Mine


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> that is, without a doubt, melhus vgs in norway! a friend of mine just uploaded a picture quite like this, with the same brand new laptop, basically same monitor, and what i believe is the same classroom... awesome coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was also uploaded at the same time...


Actually it's ladejarlen. 

Is this friend of yours by any chance jardar?

edit: mmyep he knows you.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine


Perfect use of that space. I really like that setup.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that, a bit confined but then I could easily wire up a surround sound setup


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine


Is that a laptop on the left? Looking closely at it, it loos like a monitor. Nice set up!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Been awhile, not my best pictures and not the whole room but its fine with me.
> 
> Also showing my slight obsession with managing cables, I could do a little better but when I do that it makes it impossible to take apart.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crazy cable management :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So clean, I like the TV mount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> As she currently sits...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the monitor setup you have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Pretty basic compared to what some of you guys have, but it's good enough for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Prodigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Saw your build log, nice setup!


----------



## Sazexa

KungFuLemonade, that wallpaper behind your monitors is absolutely gorgeous. Mind if I ask where you bought it, or a link if bought online?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> KungFuLemonade, that wallpaper behind your monitors is absolutely gorgeous. Mind if I ask where you bought it, or a link if bought online?


Check out his build log, I believe it is just wallpaper

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353358/attic-gaming-room/0_50

He did an awesome job building that entire room!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Work....


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Check out his build log, I believe it is just wallpaper
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353358/attic-gaming-room/0_50
> 
> He did an awesome job building that entire room!


It's really, really cool.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine


That's awesome. I love that monitor set up, especially the one on the left side.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine


Dat amount of sockets


----------



## Evenger14

A little off topic, but I would love to get a new case since I already have to get a new CPU/motherboard, and wanted to know what would be decent for cable management? I've seen a ton of awesome pics in here with cases that seem to make the cables invisible.







My current case really isn't the best, and of course it doesn't help that I don't have a modular PSU but that is also on the list to upgrade.









Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

Spent 5 hours yesterday organizing the cables behind my desk. It doesn't look any better from the outside but the well-hidden nest is now a well hidden bundle of bundles.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> That's awesome. I love that monitor set up, especially the one on the left side.


the one on the left is on a arm so i can move out of the way


thats my cable management


will get the name of the wallpaper for you









there's tons of room on the desk now as i have moved the pc to under the desk so more room to spread the screens out


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuLemonade*
> 
> Here's Mine


That is a nice setup good lord


----------



## Kavster12

Just moved house and this is what I have managed to do so far











Apologies for the crappy S3 picture. Oh and for the monitor glare. Will try take another ASAP.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> A little off topic, but I would love to get a new case since I already have to get a new CPU/motherboard, and wanted to know what would be decent for cable management? I've seen a ton of awesome pics in here with cases that seem to make the cables invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current case really isn't the best, and of course it doesn't help that I don't have a modular PSU but that is also on the list to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I went from a CM Elite 335 to a CM Storm Scout about a year or so ago. The difference in cable management is night and day. The Scout isn't the best for cable management, but it's far better than the Elite series. And the price is good as well. The Scout 2 is also a good choice, but I have no first hand experience with them.

I'm sure others have better suggestions, but I personally love my Scout.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Just moved house and this is what I have managed to do so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the crappy S3 picture. Oh and for the monitor glare. Will try take another ASAP.


Liking the setup sir!! I have that same case I believe.







It is a good one.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> A little off topic, but I would love to get a new case since I already have to get a new CPU/motherboard, and wanted to know what would be decent for cable management? I've seen a ton of awesome pics in here with cases that seem to make the cables invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current case really isn't the best, and of course it doesn't help that I don't have a modular PSU but that is also on the list to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Depending on your price range, and what you are wanting to do, (looking at your SigRig), I'd suggest either the Corsair 400R or 500R. I have both cases and for a single or double GPU, air cooled system, I would say they couldn't be beat (IMHO). The cable management is awesome (plenty of room behind the MB to stash unused cables) and they both cool very well. Personally,, I'd say that unless you want to get the case in white (which as far as I know the 400R does not come in), I would suggest the 400R. The only real difference is that the 500R has more room up top for a 240mm rad, but it has to be a 25mm or it won't fit. Other than that, they are virtually the same (I'm sure there are some other small differences that I'm forgetting, but I remember building in both was very nice and easy).


----------



## EliteGamer83

I suppose I'll contribute to this thread... nothing fancy.









First time actually posting some pics of my EL-wire case mod.


----------



## phillyd

Not a huge fan of the speakers but super clean setup!


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*










THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Not a huge fan of the speakers but super clean setup!


Nor am I... but I couldn't pass up the deal on the display unit at Sears. Got the stereo and speakers for only $70 and it actually sounds very decent. IIRC the MSRP was $160 for brand new boxed new unit. There's not much use for the top shelf anyway... here 4 years later I wish I would have opted for a table-top instead a desk with shelves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS AWESOME


Thanks!







The pictures can't do it justice, looks even better in person!


----------



## phillyd

Yeah Promedias can be found used for that much but still not a bad deal.


----------



## Snyderman34

So I got bored of my desk being so shallow, but I didn't want to sell it. So I built an "extension" for it.





And here's with everything set up.





I'll probably paint and seal it a bit later to give it a better look, but for now I'm happy.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I went from a CM Elite 335 to a CM Storm Scout about a year or so ago. The difference in cable management is night and day. The Scout isn't the best for cable management, but it's far better than the Elite series. And the price is good as well. The Scout 2 is also a good choice, but I have no first hand experience with them.
> 
> I'm sure others have better suggestions, but I personally love my Scout.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Depending on your price range, and what you are wanting to do, (looking at your SigRig), I'd suggest either the Corsair 400R or 500R. I have both cases and for a single or double GPU, air cooled system, I would say they couldn't be beat (IMHO). The cable management is awesome (plenty of room behind the MB to stash unused cables) and they both cool very well. Personally,, I'd say that unless you want to get the case in white (which as far as I know the 400R does not come in), I would suggest the 400R. The only real difference is that the 500R has more room up top for a 240mm rad, but it has to be a 25mm or it won't fit. Other than that, they are virtually the same (I'm sure there are some other small differences that I'm forgetting, but I remember building in both was very nice and easy).


I was gearing towards a full size case, because I figured it would be better, Would it? Though those cases all do look very nice!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*
> 
> I suppose I'll contribute to this thread... nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time actually posting some pics of my EL-wire case mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very cool


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> So I got bored of my desk being so shallow, but I didn't want to sell it. So I built an "extension" for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with everything set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably paint and seal it a bit later to give it a better look, but for now I'm happy.


Pretty slick. Now some paint would seal the deal. Nice job though.


----------



## fogran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I'll probably paint and seal it a bit later to give it a better look, but for now I'm happy.


i said the same thing three years ago.....100 coffee stains later....


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fogran*
> 
> i said the same thing three years ago.....100 coffee stains later....


And it's now worthy to be painted....cuz it's got personality now







.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Liking the setup sir!! I have that same case I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good one.


Thanks man!


----------



## ShakeX

Guess I am new here, this is my current or main rig, nothing special, basically bone stock Alienware aurora alx 7500 Koolance liquid cooled, dual 22" monitors, on the coffee table, lazyboy style. 2 future 42" monitors leaning against the wall..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Alienware... Blegh.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ haha, way to bust his chops on his first post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShakeX*
> 
> Guess I am new here, this is my current or main rig, nothing special, basically bone stock Alienware aurora alx 7500 Koolance liquid cooled, dual 22" monitors, on the coffee table, lazyboy style. 2 future 42" monitors leaning against the wall..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN! what's Dell for on the left?


----------



## ShakeX

oh, I think that was a gx 240, Bought it for like 10 bucks and sold it for 40 bucks. I buy junk computers and clean them up, get them running and resell them for extra coin.


----------



## HPE1000

My motherboard died for the second time in a month







so I bought a different one and it should be getting here in a couple hours, I made a little corner in my desk for fixing/building with a monitor for testing and setup


----------



## ShakeX

That's a killer setup, really digging the recessed screen in the wall. Those monitors are really clean, what are they? (sorry, I'm pretty green right now =/ )


----------



## HPE1000

Asus VN247H-P monitors, they have pretty slim bezels so they are great for me.

And the tv is just wall mounted, it was surprisingly thin, like 1.3" deep and it was cheap. It was 230$ shipped, it is dynex and I found out why it was so cheap recently, a month or so ago the tv antenna cable jack ripped out of it while I was raising the height of the mount lol


Spoiler: :P


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My motherboard died for the second time in a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I bought a different one and it should be getting here in a couple hours, I made a little corner in my desk for fixing/building with a monitor for testing and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you post this before? I only ask because I swear I have seen the pic before b/c it looks like your tv is floating in mid air


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Did you post this before? I only ask because I swear I have seen the pic before b/c it looks like your tv is floating in mid air


Aye page 954


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Did you post this before? I only ask because I swear I have seen the pic before b/c it looks like your tv is floating in mid air


Well, kind of , I have posted more than a couple pictures of my room. I usually put one up after I do something, like getting surround monitors, moving my tv, etc. But those pictures are all new.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Then its offical. You have a magic TV that floats on the wall


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Then its offical. You have a magic TV that floats on the wall


Yes it does


----------



## ACMH-K

Wish I had a magic TV that floated on the wall








Nice setup HPE


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*
> 
> I suppose I'll contribute to this thread... nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time actually posting some pics of my EL-wire case mod.


Did that case come with the blue LEDs going around the case? Also was the window there or did you add it? I am trying to get ideas becauss I have a CM 692A and thinking of modding it sometime with a window. Would look cool.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ haha, way to bust his chops on his first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN! what's Dell for on the left?


Not trying to bust chops, and I didn't realize it was his first post. Apologies.









Alienware is just... Overrated, overpriced and, well, it's a pretty Dell. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Did that case come with the blue LEDs going around the case? Also was the window there or did you add it? I am trying to get ideas becauss I have a CM 692A and thinking of modding it sometime with a window. Would look cool.


The blue around the edges is El Wire. I was thinking of doing the same on my CM SS, but I can't decide on a color theme. lol Hence why it's not painted.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not trying to bust chops, and I didn't realize it was his first post. Apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alienware is just... Overrated, overpriced and, well, it's a pretty Dell. lol


That was actually an old school 1St gen Alienware, back before Dell bought them.....they actual stood for something back then.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just curious, anyone know what people are using for the muticolored ambient light setups behind their monitors? Are they using something like the Ikea Dioder LED light strips? I'm trying to figure out how to set one up >.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just curious, anyone know what people are using for the muticolored ambient light setups behind their monitors? Are they using something like the Ikea Dioder LED light strips? I'm trying to figure out how to set one up >.<


Far as I know most people just use the Dioder.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just curious, anyone know what people are using for the muticolored ambient light setups behind their monitors? Are they using something like the Ikea Dioder LED light strips? I'm trying to figure out how to set one up >.<


Yah some use the dioder kit and there's also a cheaper kit I saw someone post on this thread or related thread. Dioder gets my vote, fills up behind my 55" just fine and flexibility with the included screw in metal mounts or adhesive is a good touch.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The blue around the edges is El Wire. I was thinking of doing the same on my CM SS, but I can't decide on a color theme. lol Hence why it's not painted.


Do you have the like to the El Wire on this build I want to pick some up


----------



## phillyd

http://www.amazon.com/16-4FT-Waterproof-300LEDs-Flexible-Controller/dp/B00B2F3KDQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362110724&sr=8-4&keywords=led+light+strip+rgb


----------



## Evenger14

This is a result of being stuck on a laptop that can't run many games..


Spoiler: My computer setup evolution



*Before the Cruncher, there was only this:*



*BUT AT LAST! The Cruncher has risen!*


*Note the camera turned the lights purple, but they're really blue. The camera has since been put to death for the crimes it committed.

*And then I declared I needed more screen-space, and the mighty dual-monitors arose:*



*But with more monitors, more desk space was needed, so the great platform was constructed!*



*And whilst I was pwning N00blets, I basked in the glow of the ambient lights!*



*But then, a great plague stuck the Cruncher, and I am forced to use a laptop while the mighty Cruncher awaits to rise to it's full glory!*





To be continued.... And yes, I know. The last pic shows a lot of dust... I was sick for a week and neglected to dust it.









Also:

*Before:*



*Present:*


----------



## _REAPER_

That is a nice upgrade


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is a nice upgrade


For which? The computer or the Entertainment center haha. Both took many years..


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/16-4FT-Waterproof-300LEDs-Flexible-Controller/dp/B00B2F3KDQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362110724&sr=8-4&keywords=led+light+strip+rgb


I'll check that out and see which is better for how I want to set up the backlighting. Anyhow, much appreciated sir for the link!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/16-4FT-Waterproof-300LEDs-Flexible-Controller/dp/B00B2F3KDQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362110724&sr=8-4&keywords=led+light+strip+rgb


Wow. that's super cheap. Makes me a bit leery of it though.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wow. that's super cheap. Makes me a bit leery of it though.


Tons of people use the "HitLights."
They're actually pretty awesome, I have some.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The blue around the edges is El Wire. I was thinking of doing the same on my CM SS, but I can't decide on a color theme. lol Hence why it's not painted.


Thank you for the heads up. I am going to have to look into this. Thank you also to the other people posting about these items.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/16-4FT-Waterproof-300LEDs-Flexible-Controller/dp/B00B2F3KDQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362110724&sr=8-4&keywords=led+light+strip+rgb


That is exactly what I am using, and they work great!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wow. that's super cheap. Makes me a bit leery of it though.


All of r/battlestations loves them, they also have good reviews.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not trying to bust chops, and I didn't realize it was his first post. Apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alienware is just... Overrated, overpriced and, well, it's a pretty Dell. lol


It's cool. I was just busting your chops.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> This is a result of being stuck on a laptop that can't run many games..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My computer setup evolution
> 
> 
> 
> *Before the Cruncher, there was only this:*
> 
> *BUT AT LAST! The Cruncher has risen!*
> 
> *Note the camera turned the lights purple, but they're really blue. The camera has since been put to death for the crimes it committed.
> *And then I declared I needed more screen-space, and the mighty dual-monitors arose:*
> 
> *But with more monitors, more desk space was needed, so the great platform was constructed!*
> 
> *And whilst I was pwning N00blets, I basked in the glow of the ambient lights!*
> 
> *But then, a great plague stuck the Cruncher, and I am forced to use a laptop while the mighty Cruncher awaits to rise to it's full glory!*
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued.... And yes, I know. The last pic shows a lot of dust... I was sick for a week and neglected to dust it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> *Before:*
> 
> *Present:*


Those were some nice upgrades. What's wrong with your computer?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's cool. I was just busting your chops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were some nice upgrades. What's wrong with your computer?


Thanks!My CPU died







Waiting for my paycheck this evening so I can order an i5 3570k and new mobo. I sorely miss my triple monitors.. Makes multitasking so easy..


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Asus VN247H-P monitors, they have pretty slim bezels so they are great for me.


So that's what those monitors look like now that you finally got them eh?









How did things end up going over with newegg then? I love those thin bezels and I am looking to upgrade to two identical screens, but them being TN is a deal-breaker for me. The point of me upgrading at all would be more better color reproduction for photo editing and graphic design. What do you think about the ASUS VS239H-P monitors?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*
> 
> So that's what those monitors look like now that you finally got them eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did things end up going over with newegg then? I love those thin bezels and I am looking to upgrade to two identical screens, but them being TN is a deal-breaker for me. The point of me upgrading at all would be more better color reproduction for photo editing and graphic design. What do you think about the ASUS VS239H-P monitors?


Yeah, the TNs dont have great viewing angle and color, a lot better color than other tns i have had but still.

They seems rated good and are pretty cheap for ips panels. Just look at a ton of reviews before deciding!


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Did that case come with the blue LEDs going around the case? Also was the window there or did you add it? I am trying to get ideas becauss I have a CM 692A and thinking of modding it sometime with a window. Would look cool.


No, that is my case mod it doesn't come stock (although if would have been nice--save me the work!). They are actually EL wire, I purchased everything from Sparkfun for an order total of about $50. If you're interested in more details shoot me a PM and I can give you a parts list and rundown of the wiring.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*
> 
> So that's what those monitors look like now that you finally got them eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did things end up going over with newegg then? I love those thin bezels and I am looking to upgrade to two identical screens, but them being TN is a deal-breaker for me. The point of me upgrading at all would be more better color reproduction for photo editing and graphic design. What do you think about the ASUS VS239H-P monitors?


I have one of the asus monitors and they are amazing, true my last few monitors have been lcd with the exception of my g73 having a led screen, but i have to say the monitor is great, i havnt had any issues, at all, the viewing angles and pictures are great. well worth the cash, i picked it up for 169 i think and have never looked back.


----------



## cr4p

A little cable management and an indoor plant







the monitor will soon go and going to be replaced by a 23' ips one.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Thanks!My CPU died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my paycheck this evening so I can order an i5 3570k and new mobo. I sorely miss my triple monitors.. Makes multitasking so easy..


That sucks. Making the jump to Intel, nice choice. You wont be disappointment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> A little cable management and an indoor plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the monitor will soon go and going to be replaced by a 23' ips one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Something about that plant that make your set up seem relaxing to me.


----------



## Evenger14

And it turns out that my check wasn't big enough to get the i5 yet.. Yay! Another week on my laptop...


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> *snip*
> Something about that plant that make your set up seem relaxing to me.


Thanks mate! It helps me get relaxed when im being butchered while playing...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

*getting slaughtered on game*

AAAARGHHH! YOU SON OF A.....

*voice in head*

LOOK AT THAT PLANT! BEAUTIFUL LIVING PLANT! AWESOME PLANT! LOOK AT THE PLAAAAANNNNT!


----------



## Badwrench

Changed a few things.

Still need a better camera though


----------



## gorb




----------



## oats2012

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*






what are those speakers? like the setup!


----------



## Evenger14

Please use spoilers when quoting that many images, or better since it's right below the original just replace them with "_Snip_"

Nice setup Gorb!


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Please use spoilers when quoting that many images, or better since it's right below the original just replace them with "_Snip_"
> 
> Nice setup Gorb!


sorry bout that








fixed it


----------



## gorb

thanks. the speakers are all by energy, except for the subwoofer, which is an outlaw audio lfm-1 ex. the speakers are rc-50s, cb-5s, and an rc-lcr. rc-10s on the computer desk.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> *getting slaughtered on game*
> 
> AAAARGHHH! YOU SON OF A.....
> 
> *voice in head*
> 
> LOOK AT THAT PLANT! BEAUTIFUL LIVING PLANT! AWESOME PLANT! LOOK AT THE PLAAAAANNNNT!


Exactly. *DONT LOOK AT THE MONITOR*


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Changed a few things.
> 
> Still need a better camera though


Sony speakers ??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Sony speakers ??


Sony SS-B1000 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Sony SS-B1000 if I'm not mistaken


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Sony speakers ??


Yup. The older style ones. Picked up on Craigslist for $12








. Sound very similar to the Daytons but have a smaller footprint on my desk. Daytons got moved to the garage with a Lepai.


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## rmcknight36

Where did you get the desk from?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Where did you get the desk from?


I bet office max, I have the clear glass top and wooden legs bottom variant of it. I think I owned that exact desk for a day and returned it because it didnt fit in my room, it was .3 inches too wide... lol


----------



## Woundingchaney

Yes, I believe I did pick it up at Office Max.


----------



## texaspaid

After doing some tidying up. The MJ poster is new.


----------



## phillyd

Oh that chair is so sexy.


----------



## AbdullahG

It looks fairly complicated to sit on. :/


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid*
> 
> 
> After doing some tidying up. The MJ poster is new.


very nice setup and i love the Jordan poster! i used to have one in my room when i was a kid!


----------



## Sazexa

Just ordered a new sub-woofer, speakers, and receiver. Should be in sooner or later, will post pictures where it is. It won't be as pretty as my PSW110, but it'll sound a lot better, so I'll deal with it. ;]


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Thank you for the heads up. I am going to have to look into this. Thank you also to the other people posting about these items.


I use the non-waterproof version of those for my shelves, desk, and inside my PC. They work well, the only problem I have is my TV and Apple remotes both interfere with them.


Spoiler: My setup



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> My main rig and the Dell:
> 
> 
> 
> My current project (link to work log is in my sig):
> 
> 
> 
> Took the G4 cube off the shelf and redid the LEDs so both the strips and the wires are less visible:


----------



## _REAPER_

^ I really like the lighting behind your monitor


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


now that's a real chair. 

some setup are nice but look at the chairs and go..


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> ^ I really like the lighting behind your monitor


Thanks. Not sure why it always looks dark on the right side, it doesn't really look that way in person.


----------



## Jtrain

Taken almost a year ago.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtrain*
> 
> Taken almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why no newer picture?


----------



## Jtrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why no newer picture?


In the middle of a build log and everything is a mess, will have an update picture soon.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtrain*
> 
> In the middle of a build log and everything is a mess, will have an update picture soon.


Understandable, I subbed to the build log









Welcome to OCN!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing some tidying up. The MJ poster is new.


Really clean!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtrain*
> 
> Taken almost a year ago.


HOLY mother of PC do you have pics of the inside of that case


----------



## Jtrain

Link to updated build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367345/project-thassos

Sent from the dark corner of the universe


----------



## Esguelha

Here's my setup. 40 inch Samsung 1080p... Got some LED strips behind the TV but they were off, sorry.

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/dsc9255l.jpg/

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dsc9261h.jpg/


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Here's my setup. 40 inch Samsung 1080p... Got some LED strips behind the TV but they were off, sorry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/i/dsc9255l.jpg/
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dsc9261h.jpg/


Thats how u do it


----------



## InfoWarrior

Just went from this.......




To this.....





And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Don Tonberry

Hey sweet builds everyone, I'm relatively new here took a look at most of the builds here









Here's what my setup looks like, Just redid the room and wall mounted my monitors !





Oh and this one below after I tied back the cords, double posted cause this one is a fuzzy pic


----------



## crsn00

My setup...





Once I get enough money I plan on upgrading to a triple portrait monitor setup and upgrading my awful chair


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Tonberry*
> 
> Hey sweet builds everyone, I'm relatively new here took a look at most of the builds here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my setup looks like, Just redid the room and wall mounted my monitors !
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this one below after I tied back the cords, double posted cause this one is a fuzzy pic


you have a ram cooler...LoL....i didnt think those things did ANYTHING, unless your seriouslly oc'ing your ram...


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texaspaid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing some tidying up. The MJ poster is new.


HOW MUCH FOR THE CHAIR AND WHEREEE...I NEEDDDD ONNEEE!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:


Can you still hear with those speakers so close to your head


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can you still hear with those speakers so close to your head


Heh, yes, I am normally using my Omegas for the microphone since I'm on the TS3 server all the time. Speakers are more for when I want to listen to music or when I really want to feel that rumble in a tank column in PS2. They don't get as much use as they should.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:


the most epic speakers next to your head....who needs to go to a club...LoL


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Tonberry*
> 
> Hey sweet builds everyone, I'm relatively new here took a look at most of the builds here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my setup looks like, Just redid the room and wall mounted my monitors !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this one below after I tied back the cords, double posted cause this one is a fuzzy pic


Run the cables behind the wall for a cleaner look. But other than that, awesome set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's nice!


----------



## lcampbell89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:


What game is that?


----------



## Narokuu

Looks like Eve... not sure tho


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crsn00*
> 
> My setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get enough money I plan on upgrading to a triple portrait monitor setup and upgrading my awful chair


Is that a mountain bike disc brake on the wall? nice








also loving the case lights and the Mionix. rep+


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcampbell89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game is that?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Looks like Eve... not sure tho


Blue Planet, War in Heaven.


----------



## Narokuu

o nice, looks amazing


----------



## Don Tonberry

Haha I get what you mean, I Got it free with the Corsair H70 so I might as well use it xD !


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE CHAIR AND WHEREEE...I NEEDDDD ONNEEE!!!


I got it at Staples... I can't remember exactly how much, I want to say $120 or $130, it was on sale for like $50 off. It's pretty good, soft, looks great... it's not the best I've ever sat in, usually leather chairs are the most comfy and I come to learn that after the fact. I also got that desk from Staples. They've got some good furniture selection.


----------



## john1016

Ya, I have the same chair. Got it from Staples %50 off, normally $250. Got the $15 warrenty and the woman told me you can get another chair for any reason with no proof of defect. About to go get my second chair. Two $250 chairs for $165 is a good deal when they are on sale.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Ya, I have the same chair. Got it from Staples %50 off, normally $250. Got the $15 warrenty and the woman told me you can get another chair for any reason with no proof of defect. About to go get my second chair. Two $250 chairs for $165 is a good deal when they are on sale.


Linky meeee


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Linky meeee


Not half off right now, but here it is

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Mesh-Managers-Chair-with-Headrest-Black-and-Chrome/product_796648


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Updated the side of the desk my Main rig works on:


http://imgboot.com/images/OchiChernye/cmonson.gif


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Finally borrowed a camera to take some pics!



^ 15$ for those speakers, gotta love the thrift shop!









EDIT:


----------



## ironsurvivor

nice score on the speakers man! What are they?


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

They are a pair of Accutech AX-EI according to the sticker on the back. One of the tweeters wasn't working, turned out to be a loose wire inside!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Nice score!


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with them!


----------



## mironccr345

The flea market near my house burned down. I miss walking around in there and looking at the old PC/Laptops they had for sale. Dudes trying to sell it like it's top notch stuff....Psh, I just smiled and said, "Just looking around". Nice score on the speakers though!


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

I also found 2 xbox 360's in good condition and I payed a woping 17$ and halo 3 was in one of them haha. They mark all the tech down so cheap. Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzfuzzyzx*
> 
> I also found 2 xbox 360's in good condition and I payed a woping 17$ and halo 3 was in one of them haha. They mark all the tech down so cheap. Thanks!


... I want what you are having







I just sold my 360 for 150 with blops2.


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ... I want what you are having
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold my 360 for 150 with blops2.


Haha value village man! I might just try and snatch a part time job there


----------



## ironsurvivor

Got rid of my 5760x1080 setup and went with the Asus PB278Q 2560x1440 panel. And wow what a difference! Just gorgeous colors and supreme viewing angles and that resolution is just outstanding. Everything is so crisp and sharp.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Gorb, know your setup is a few pages back.

But your room setup is awesome.


----------



## gorb

thanks man


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

The start of my office project. My wife's computer will be on the left and I still have to build the iron pipe shelving. I still need to hide all the wires too.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Desk is tucked into a little niche in my room, with little coffee tables on either side of me










My camera is absolutely terrible in the dark


Awaiting some case fan power extension cables to turn on the top front case fan


Brand new Cooler Master Quickfire TK; my first mechanical keyboard!


Cup holder closeups




Reps if you can tell what I'm depicting here...hint, look at my monitor


Gyrocopter




Top view of keyboard


----------



## oats2012

Prepare for the monster modular desk







the top has been built and in use for the past 2+ years but the bottom will be my new home for speakers, double subs, dual av recievers and all my other goodies with penty of room to spread out my work etc. in the years to come. The plan is that the three bottom sections will be bolted together so i can dissasemble the desk and pack it in a fairly small footprint if i need to move, but its assembled size is 8' x 4' overall and 6.5' tall at the top of the hutch. So anyway just thought I'd leave a teaser as I'm refining the design and will likely have it completed with any luck early this summer







and I'll report back with the finished product pics then of course


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Desk is tucked into a little niche in my room, with little coffee tables on either side of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera is absolutely terrible in the dark
> 
> 
> Awaiting some case fan power extension cables to turn on the top front case fan
> 
> 
> Brand new Cooler Master Quickfire TK; my first mechanical keyboard!
> 
> 
> Cup holder closeups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reps if you can tell what I'm depicting here...hint, look at my monitor
> 
> 
> Gyrocopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view of keyboard






Looks like 2 heroes mid lane in Dota2 :3


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> The start of my office project. My wife's computer will be on the left and I still have to build the iron pipe shelving. I still need to hide all the wires too.


That sir is freakin awesome


----------



## Awsan

A little messy and i will get a smaller monitor soon


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> A little messy and i will get a smaller monitor soon


No No...BIGGER Monitor is always better...


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> No No...BIGGER Monitor is always better...


but its right into my face xD so i need a smaller one between 24-27 (I guess i will go with the 2560x1440 IPS) they look nice


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> Looks like 2 heroes mid lane in Dota2 :3


Sniper and Lina vying for a double damage rune, but you were close enough


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> but its right into my face xD so i need a smaller one between 24-27 (I guess i will go with the 2560x1440 IPS) they look nice


No.....no, you need bigger monitor.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

I cleaned up the wires a bit.


----------



## semajha

love the wood floors, killbuzz... iron pipe shelving? we must have similar taste. I can't wait to see how your finished room looks.

I have to ask though... how solid does that desk feel? I wanted to do a floating desk in the future and was just wondering how well it holds up.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> BEST


Thanks


----------



## kelvintheiah

is this the server you're building with wifey?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I cleaned up the wires a bit.


----------



## BrighteousPony

Here is my new setup:



^^ That is the desk with all the essentials, I think it looks nice.



^^ That is where the PC is, it is hard to see and looks cramped, but it has enough airflow.



^^ That is the left side under my desk, as you can see on the right side of the photo behind that I keep all the cables and everything, there is a hole on the top of the desk behind the monitor that I wire the cables through to get to my monitor, also for my headset, keyboard and mouse(pad).

on the left side of my desk there is 2 small drawers, and 1 small cupboard, I like those a lot gives me more storage for my PC essentials.

What do you guys think about this setup?


----------



## Jester435

You should really get that rig off the floor and you have plenty of room on that desk


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> You should really get that rig off the floor and you have plenty of room on that desk


It is a little awkward.. where should I put the PC?

Behind the monitor?

and it's not on the floor, there is wood there that it is sitting on.

left side my arm will be touching it, right side wont have enough room and it will be on my mouse pad.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> It is a little awkward.. where should I put the PC?
> 
> Behind the monitor?
> 
> and it's not on the floor, there is wood there that it is sitting on.
> 
> left side my arm will be touching it, right side wont have enough room and it will be on my mouse pad.


I was looking at your pictures from my iphone and didnt see how far off the floor your rig was. That is actually a really awesome little shelf! If you could find something for the right side of your desk that would be ideal, but what you have is actually very nice.

You could put it behind the monitor or you could get something to put it on to the right of your desk room permitting.

Even if it is on wood the floor is a terrible place for a PC. I made the switch over a year ago and it has made a tremendous difference.

That is my only advice, but your setup is very clean and that is a very nice corner desk.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> is this the server you're building with wifey?


Yes, it's the server, but she built it herself. I just supervised.


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> I was looking at your pictures from my iphone and didnt see how far off the floor your rig was. That is actually a really awesome little shelf! If you could find something for the right side of your desk that would be ideal, but what you have is actually very nice.
> 
> You could put it behind the monitor or you could get something to put it on to the right of your desk room permitting.
> 
> Even if it is on wood the floor is a terrible place for a PC. I made the switch over a year ago and it has made a tremendous difference.
> 
> That is my only advice, but your setup is very clean and that is a very nice corner desk.


Thank you, do you mean putting the pc on top of the right side of the desk, like this?



or buying something separate, something like another desk extension rising it from the ground? I am not really that sure: (do you mean putting the PC there, where all ym work clothes are)?



I could try putting it behind the monitor, definitely have enough room, there will be cords everywhere and there is a high chance it will look bad.


----------



## Jester435

Buying something else to the right of the desk. That way your PC is off the ground and all your time and money is being shown off!! Setup is great tho..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Buying something else to the right of the desk. That way your PC is off the ground and all your time and money is being shown off!! Setup is great tho..


I forced my brother to buy a shelf next to his desk after I build him his computer. He kept wanting to set it on the floor tucked in a corner behind his desk. I also made him get red cold cathodes for inside it because he got a cooler master case with a window and I did a ton of cable management in it







The red lights in the computer match the red lights on the front of it from the red fan and leds, which match the red lights all over his mouse and the red backlighting on his keyboard, it all matches


----------



## Aazelion

Sorry for the blurryness


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> Buying something else to the right of the desk. That way your PC is off the ground and all your time and money is being shown off!! Setup is great tho..


Thanks, a separate desk?

or like a table thing.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> or like a table thing.


A small table or bookshelf can be found fairly cheap(or built). I have a two shelf book shelf for my pc, same height as my desk.


----------



## mtrx

The night is dark...


----------



## phillyd

I'm so jealous of all you people with the dual 20" in portrait around the U3011


----------



## Poesent




----------



## OkanG

Snapped some pictures for you guys because I found a monitor in the basement that I could use, and I got a new curtain. Cable management behind/on the desk is not spot-on as I'd like it to be, but I'm too lazy right now


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The night is dark...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...and full of terrors


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Snapped some pictures for you guys because I found a monitor in the basement that I could use, and I got a new curtain. Cable management behind/on the desk is not spot-on as I'd like it to be, but I'm too lazy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cable Management behind the desk is the most overrated issue on this website. It shouldnt be a rats nest, but other than that it is a non-issue. I have moved my office around 3 times in the last few months because of purchasing new tech. That is the way it should be! I dont know how people ziptie all their stuff and then have to do it all again when they buy something new. big time waster!

your setup looks great!

I am all for cable management inside your case! that is a must!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Cable Management behind the desk is the most overrated issue on this website. It shouldnt be a rats nest, but other than that it is a non-issue. I have moved my office around 3 times in the last few months because of purchasing new tech. That is the way it should be! I dont know how people ziptie all their stuff and then have to do it all again when they buy something new. big time waster!
> 
> your setup looks great!
> 
> I am all for cable management inside your case! that is a must!


I didn't write that because everyone on here wants nice cable management behind their desk. I wrote it because I personally hate visual cables on/behind my desk as much as I hate them inside of my case. Even though I might not look at the cable mess all the time, it's nice that it's not there. A cable here or there behind the desk is ok, but the desk itself around my monitors and keyboard/mouse should have as little cable cluster as possible. I've even considered wireless headphones, but It would be a little too much to get rid of good audio quality for a little less cable clutter







I just can't seem to let go of my Beyerdynamic DT-990's


----------



## HPE1000

I have spent hours managing the cables behind my desk.


----------



## gorb

cable management is super annoying. i didn't bother trying on the computer or theater system.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have spent hours managing the cables behind my desk.


I dont have enough time to do what I want, so I am not going to waste it on cable management behind my desk. It isn't rocket science to not create a rats nest, but to zip tie every little thing out of view is too OCD for me.

full-time job, wife in school, and 3.5yr old son leaves very little time for gaming.. I was able to get 3hrs in on tomb raider this weekend. that was very unusual!

to each his own. just bothers me when people say that to others on this thread or act like it is dangerous.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I just hide my rats nest from view with a convenient fabric backing for my desk.


----------



## HPE1000

I am incredibly ocd when it comes to keeping my room clean, its a gift and a curse.


----------



## Sazexa

New speakers. :]


----------



## gorb

I like things being clean, but wires are too much of a pain to even try managing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> New speakers. :]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


#1 problem with screens that I hate is after you clean it once it won't ever look the same, its so hard to not have smudged









I still really like your red walls, I thought my green walls were impressive XD


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> New speakers. :]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


update your sig rig. we want to know what all the stuff in the pictures are!

I love the Xtrac xxl tho! I have it at work and it is life changing!


----------



## Sazexa

Updated, not much different. ;]

And yeah, I need to clean it. I actually haven't cleaned it once since I got it. Which has been a couple of months, so that's not that bad how "dirty" it is. (About five months)


----------



## HPE1000

Holy light upgrade, I had 5 40w standard light bulbs in that lamp and I always dreaded running all the lights, and even then they didn't really fill my room with light, so today I was at sams and they had a 6 pack of 26w cfl bulbs with a comparable 100w light output for $2.50







We were looking at them for awhile because we thought it was a misprint, but it wasnt, great deal, much brighter and I am sure I will get the money back very fast in energy savings.



my wall isnt neon green, i am just lazy using auto settings on my camera

my huge strip of cables running to the tiny computer


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Holy light upgrade, I had 5 40w standard light bulbs in that lamp and I always dreaded running all the lights, and even then they didn't really fill my room with light, so today I was at sams and they had a 6 pack of 26w cfl bulbs with a comparable 100w light output for $2.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were looking at them for awhile because we thought it was a misprint, but it wasnt, great deal, much brighter and I am sure I will get the money back very fast in energy savings.
> 
> 
> 
> my wall isnt neon green, i am just lazy using auto settings on my camera
> 
> my huge strip of cables running to the tiny computer


I like how your using the top of the desk for your pc with a large razer goliathus mousemat, what chair is that btw?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> I like how your using the top of the desk for your pc with a large razer goliathus mousemat, what chair is that btw?


Thanks, it was al el cheapo 100$ office max chair that was discounted from 150 or so, its armrests cracked up really bad so the armrests are covered with socks, and the socket that holds one of the wheels stretched/shattered and the wheel falls off all the time resulting in me falling out of the chair every now and then. I hate it, but there isnt a big enough reason to replace it just yet.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Sazexa, why you no speaker stand. Angle dat shizzle to be pointed at your ears. You're missing out on all the details yo.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Cable Management behind the desk is the most overrated issue on this website. It shouldnt be a rats nest, but other than that it is a non-issue. I have moved my office around 3 times in the last few months because of purchasing new tech. That is the way it should be! I dont know how people ziptie all their stuff and then have to do it all again when they buy something new. big time waster!
> 
> your setup looks great!
> 
> I am all for cable management inside your case! that is a must!


For me it's a pride thing more than anything else, the job isn't finished until you cannot see the cables.

I have a wife and 7yo daughter so I do understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I just hide my rats nest from view with a convenient fabric backing for my desk.


Cable Curtain









Picture?

Also


----------



## oats2012

please forgive the pictures being a bit weird lol. they don't do it justice, its very well put together and doesn't look as rough as a few of the pics show. I'll be sanding and staining the whole project before im done


Spoiler: Warning: Other pics!













The above built piece is one of three that will be made to build the below desk


----------



## mrspock59

Hello world,
I am a 23 year old French guy.. I like informatics, science fiction, programming and so on..Nerds things you know.
This is part of my room.. enjoy and comment








_Do not hesitate to click on the pictures for zooming
_
*1) Music Computer :*
I use this PC for making instrumentale hip hop music. I use a Akai S-01, Akai LPD8 and some softwars eg Audacity, Fruity Loops 7.
You can listen my tracks on my

__
https://soundcloud.com/mrspock59
Originally, this red PC looks like this sucks thing



*2) Main computer :*
In this office, there are three PCs (left to right). The first black is my gaming PC (description). The second white is one of my very first PC purchase in 1998, originaly a very ugly Compaq Presario..I used it today to make a seedbox for my torrents (T411), it runs Slitaz Gnu 3.0 with 533 Mhz CPU, 256 Mb RAM !
Finally, the last one is just right for everyday. It runs on Linux OS 3.0 Perppermint : very stable, fast and efficient, it's just awesome. On top of the PC, there is an Ethernet switch D-Link DES-1024D.
I also have a tablet 7 "Icoo D70Pro II at $80 (Dual Core 1,6 Ghz, 1 Go DDR3, 8 Go Nand Flash). To move from one PC to another with only one screen, I use a KVM switcher (VGA / USB).
You may also notice at the bottom right some PCs, there is a Boinc Farm (i use Bam! Manager) which turn 24/24 - 7/7.
You can check my stats Ir for those who use Boinc.



*3) Computer stuff :*
I can get much more detailed pictures of what is on the shelves because of the panorama is rather vague and imprecise.




*4) Consoles and Pc of collection :*
Everything is in boxes because I do not have enough space at home.
I quickly:
- Commodore 64
- 2 Xbox
- 3 Nes
- CBS Colecovision
- 2 Nintendo 64
- Master System
- Mega Drive I
- Mega Drive II
- Nintendo Game Cube
- Xbox 360
- PSP 1000 Fat
- PSP 2000 Slim
- PSP Vita
- Original Game Boy
- Game Boy Pocket
- Game Boy Micro
- Playstation
- Playstation 2
- 2 Playstation One
- Atari ST
- Nintendo Super Nes
- Amiga 1200
- Yamaha MSX

And a have also full of old Macintosh, cables, screens, PCI cards, old IBM Pc (1982), Imac G3, old mecanic keyboards, etc etc etc *(most important : etc)*



Other Wallpaper :


*Long Life and Prosper \\//_*


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you people with the dual 20" in portrait around the U3011


What about us with 3 x U3011's....


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am incredibly ocd when it comes to keeping my room clean, its a gift and a curse.


Exactly...

I used to be very OCD about keeping my entire house clean. The hours I spent cleaning were obscene.... Then I became disabled. Now the only room I can keep immaculate is my Computer Room before the agony causes me to stop. Looking at the rest of the house drives me insane.

Now, I'm not saying the house is dirty, just not OCD clean...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you people with the dual 20" in portrait around the U3011
> 
> 
> 
> What about us with 3 x U3011's....
Click to expand...

If I had the money and was buying, I'd buy a 30 and 2 20's


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a 27 inch monitor 2560/1440p what would be 2 good smaller monitors to pair with it? any suggestions


----------



## FloJoe6669

yeah its messy but ehhhhhh...


----------



## bustacap22

Comp pics setup for 2013 temporarily....Man Cave hopefully to be completed in fall.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Sazexa, why you no speaker stand. Angle dat shizzle to be pointed at your ears. You're missing out on all the details yo.


I gave them a shot to have them angled towards my ears. Didn't make a difference, at least not one that I noticed, and just intruded a bit more on my work space.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Cable Curtain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture?
> 
> Also












This is just my temp setup in the apartment until I end up buying a house.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> 
> 
> please forgive the pictures being a bit weird lol. they don't do it justice, its very well put together and doesn't look as rough as a few of the pics show. I'll be sanding and staining the whole project before im done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Other pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above built piece is one of three that will be made to build the below desk


Looks good. Is there a build log?


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my temp setup in the apartment until I end up buying a house.


Most of those speakers look pretty familiar


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> yeah its messy but ehhhhhh...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rocking the RV01, Nice!


----------



## Sazexa

Vaproizer, You're not planning on putting your sub-woofers on/in the desk, are you? One of the boxes looks like that... The vibrations on the desk would probably be bad, especially with your computer right above where the sub woofer is. If that's what it is.

I'd suggest either putting the computer, or sub, on the floor.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, this is getting annoying, I NEED help figuring out what to put on that wall, It's soooo empty...
Suggestions?


----------



## gorb

Art or pictures. Or leave them blank.


----------



## Jester435

Framed Art.

That would look the best behind you and that nook is already very narrow, so you dont want anything too bulk.


----------



## HPE1000

I was thinking maybe multiple canvas art things.

Like this


----------



## Jester435

Canvas Art is awesome! I am ordering one from my safari in Africa for my office.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Canvas Art is awesome! I am ordering one from my safari in Africa for my office.


I was first thinking metal panels, but they cost a fortune and would probably act like a mirror and blind me


----------



## OkanG

A giant canvas of a city or landscape. Like cover the whole wall giant


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Vaproizer, You're not planning on putting your sub-woofers on/in the desk, are you? One of the boxes looks like that... The vibrations on the desk would probably be bad, especially with your computer right above where the sub woofer is. If that's what it is.
> 
> I'd suggest either putting the computer, or sub, on the floor.


Mine is on the floor. I was just looking for a build log for the desk. I like build with wood whatever they are.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> #1 problem with screens that I hate is after you clean it once it won't ever look the same, its so hard to not have smudged


I always keep a can of THIS (and the cloth that comes with it) handy. I use it on all my monitors and TVs and it works awesome! I don't know what is in it, but I never have a smudge or streak after using it and it keeps things clean for a couple of weeks. I would suggest this (or any similar screen cleaner) and a good micro fiber cloth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was thinking maybe multiple canvas art things.
> 
> Like this


Yeah, for a wall that big, some multi-canvas art, spaced out a little between each piece, would look really good. That's what my wife and I plan on doing with our living room (which has one wall that is about 20 feet long) once we find a piece (or would you call them pieces?) we can agree on.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> New speakers. :]


I've seen this station on many a /g/ station thread


----------



## mrspock59

Hey, I look about 500-600 pages of this topic, see more, and I never find a room that could possibly belong to a girl ..
There are only guys here that or what FTW.. Finally, for the number of pages is frankly surprising that there is not at least one! I know this is something nerdy boy, but still!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspock59*
> 
> Hey, I look about 500-600 pages of this topic, see more, and I never find a room that could possibly belong to a girl ..
> There are only guys here that or what FTW.. Finally, for the number of pages is frankly surprising that there is not at least one! I know this is something nerdy boy, but still!


There have been, just because the room isnt pink doesn't mean there aren't


----------



## mrspock59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There have been, just because the room isnt pink doesn't mean there aren't


I know..but i want to see an example ^^


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I've seen this station on many a /g/ station thread


I'm on /g/ quite more frequently than I am on here, or most other sites.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspock59*
> 
> I know..but i want to see an example ^^


I am not going back and finding one lol

Why is it such a big deal?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not going back and finding one lol
> 
> Why is it such a big deal?


Because he wants to spit some French game..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Because he wants to spit some French game..


I suppose so


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I gave them a shot to have them angled towards my ears. Didn't make a difference, at least not one that I noticed, and just intruded a bit more on my work space.


Angled speakers make all the difference, especially if they're level with where your head is.

I'm skeptical third world child about your response.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Looks good. Is there a build log?


Thanks!

I have this thread for the desk and setup i have

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319092/computer-setup-room-evolution/0_100#post_19501976

and then the link in my sig rig will take you to a build log for my pc itself.

There is some overlap between the posts in each thread. I don't really know how to break it up or combine the thread topics i have lol. If you have suggestions then let me know


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspock59*
> 
> I know..but i want to see an example ^^


My wife told me which desk to get does that count


----------



## BrighteousPony

This is my new setup, I have rearranged my PC, here it is:



It might not look as good as last time but that's because my PC was underneath my desk collecting all the hot air, I have already seen a temperature difference in the CPU from changing it to ^^ it's now getting better airflow then before and fresh air.









What do you guys think?


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Rocking the RV01, Nice!


Thanks







though i do wish i had got the RV02 instead lol


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Yes... I know I need a cable tidy!


----------



## ploppercon

Sniper and Lina with a sentry?


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> This is my new setup, I have rearranged my PC, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> It might not look as good as last time but that's because my PC was underneath my desk collecting all the hot air, I have already seen a temperature difference in the CPU from changing it to ^^ it's now getting better airflow then before and fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks Good...
I like the table idea and better cooling makes computer happy


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> This is my new setup, I have rearranged my PC, here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not look as good as last time but that's because my PC was underneath my desk collecting all the hot air, I have already seen a temperature difference in the CPU from changing it to ^^ it's now getting better airflow then before and fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks great! glad you took my advice!


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> This is my new setup, I have rearranged my PC, here it is:
> 
> It might not look as good as last time but that's because my PC was underneath my desk collecting all the hot air, I have already seen a temperature difference in the CPU from changing it to ^^ it's now getting better airflow then before and fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Where did you get the little table that your case is on?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i do wish i had got the RV02 instead lol


I have to admit, my first choice was the RV01, but decided to go with the RV02. The RV01 is still a great case.


----------



## Nightlight9000

Original pen-case from 1980, made in England:


----------



## Evenger14

So after two weeks of being on my laptop, I finally got my i5 and new Mobo. Got my computer back up and running and my setup (somewhat) cleaned up. Ignore the tangle of wires to the right..


----------



## KyleMart06

That is a nice desk there Evenger14. Make it yourself?


----------



## Evenger14

Yeah with my dad and grandfather haha check out my desk build log


----------



## hazzertink

My converted garage for me and my son, when he lets me in bless him.


----------



## gorb

New desk today.










I swapped in some other speakers (ELT525M) instead of the RC-10s to try and save some space, but I think I'll be putting the RC-10s back on the desk after I get some food.


----------



## Dave Zember

It isn't complete, but it's progressing.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Gorb, it needs more Tonberry.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzertink*
> 
> 
> 
> My converted garage for me and my son, when he lets me in bless him.


Nice build out liking the poster


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> Where did you get the little table that your case is on?


My dad made it for me.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> My dad made it for me.


Ah. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Gorb, it needs more Tonberry.


He might come back eventually


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> He might come back eventually


Put him back pls


----------



## bxrdj

New Updates







... clean


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> New Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... clean


headphone brand and model?


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> New Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... clean


Now that is a nice setup!!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> New Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... clean


http://static.tumblr.com/fnuhm29/8Wellig0d/applause.gif


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> New Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... clean


What desk is that?


----------



## mrspock59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*



OMG nice setup dude !


----------



## bxrdj

I built the desk myself using this tutorial (my version of it)

http://www.wouterbrinkman.nl/DIY_IKEA_DJ_Booth_-_%20Wouter_Brinkman.pdf

and the headphones are Technics RP-DH1200

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What desk is that?


I was just thinking the same thing too. Do tell!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing too. Do tell!


He answered in the post right before yours:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I built the desk myself using this tutorial (my version of it)
> 
> http://www.wouterbrinkman.nl/DIY_IKEA_DJ_Booth_-_%20Wouter_Brinkman.pdf
> 
> and the headphones are Technics RP-DH1200
> 
> Thanks for the compliments


----------



## KyleMart06

Yeah, just missed it.







Must have forgotten to refresh.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> and the headphones are Technics RP-DH1200


mmmh....


List Price:$229.99Price:*$99.99* & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping*. DetailsYou Save:$130.00 (57%)

on amazon

dammit not a single one with a nice price here in norway


----------



## itskerby

Crappy quality phone picture, but just moved into a new house and this is the (mostly) finished man cave. A few cables still need to be tucked away, though.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Crappy quality phone picture, but just moved into a new house and this is the (mostly) finished man cave. A few cables still need to be tucked away, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet Jesus it RIGHT!!

Please do a part list.. I was able to see most of the items on your sig rig, but many other items werent listed.

You sir have a phenomenal man cave!

Is there a couch behind your desk, so you can watch that tv with your sound system?

How do you like your Mackie speakers?


----------



## Remix65




----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Sweet Jesus it RIGHT!!
> 
> Please do a part list.. I was able to see most of the items on your sig rig, but many other items werent listed.
> 
> You sir have a phenomenal man cave!
> 
> Is there a couch behind your desk, so you can watch that tv with your sound system?
> 
> How do you like your Mackie speakers?


There's a couch right where I'm standing taking the picture, moved that in there last night. I can use the Mackies and Klipsch sub when using my PC to the TV, but the Xbox and PS3 go through a Yamaha soundbar for now...until I figure out how to remove it from the setup.

Love the Mackies









On the desk:
(over) LG 47LW5600 TV w/ sound bar mounted underneath
Ikea Galant--63" Tabletop with 23" extension in black/brown with T legs
Dell U3011
Dell 2007FP x2 in portrait
Mackie MR5MK2 speakers x2
Filco Majestouch II Ninja MX Brown
Razer Deathadder 2013
Razer Goliathus Extended - Speed (Mousepad)
Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm
Under the monitor:
Vantec USB3.0 5.25" Drive enclosure with an Asus BD-ROM
Schiit Magni and Modi Headphone Amp/DAC
Niles AXP1 Input selector (Mackies/Klipsch Sub and Headphone amp through this to change inputs to the DAC)

Under the desk:
Walker Edison multi-level component stand (link) (One tier removed to fit under desk)
Xbox 360 slim
PS3 slim
Yamaha YHT-S400BL receiver (with the soundbar mounted under the TV)
Klipsch RWD-12 Subwoofer
Sig rig in TJ08E, hanging under desk on a custom bracket padded in sound proofing material

The bundled cable coming from the TV is going to be run through the wall when I get the time, and the 3-4 cables visible under the desk just need to be stealthed with the rest of them.


----------



## gorb

That tv looks really high to me. Neck pain is no fun. Lots of nice other stuff though


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> That tv looks really high to me. Neck pain is no fun. Lots of nice other stuff though


It is pretty high, but I don't watch it from the desk, I have a reclining couch on the opposite wall--it's a pretty good angle when you're leaned all the way back









It's also tilted forward ~15? degrees


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Crappy quality phone picture, but just moved into a new house and this is the (mostly) finished man cave. A few cables still need to be tucked away, though.


please tell me what desk, and shelf you are using, i am looking for that exact setup xD


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> please tell me what desk, and shelf you are using, i am looking for that exact setup xD


He did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> There's a couch right where I'm standing taking the picture, moved that in there last night. I can use the Mackies and Klipsch sub when using my PC to the TV, but the Xbox and PS3 go through a Yamaha soundbar for now...until I figure out how to remove it from the setup.
> 
> Love the Mackies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the desk:
> (over) LG 47LW5600 TV w/ sound bar mounted underneath
> Ikea Galant--63" Tabletop with 23" extension in black/brown with T legs
> Dell U3011
> Dell 2007FP x2 in portrait
> Mackie MR5MK2 speakers x2
> Filco Majestouch II Ninja MX Brown
> Razer Deathadder 2013
> Razer Goliathus Extended - Speed (Mousepad)
> Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm
> Under the monitor:
> Vantec USB3.0 5.25" Drive enclosure with an Asus BD-ROM
> Schiit Magni and Modi Headphone Amp/DAC
> Niles AXP1 Input selector (Mackies/Klipsch Sub and Headphone amp through this to change inputs to the DAC)
> 
> Under the desk:
> Walker Edison multi-level component stand (link) (One tier removed to fit under desk)
> Xbox 360 slim
> PS3 slim
> Yamaha YHT-S400BL receiver (with the soundbar mounted under the TV)
> Klipsch RWD-12 Subwoofer
> Sig rig in TJ08E, hanging under desk on a custom bracket padded in sound proofing material
> 
> The bundled cable coming from the TV is going to be run through the wall when I get the time, and the 3-4 cables visible under the desk just need to be stealthed with the rest of them.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Put him back pls


----------



## johnvosh

Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*


foot rest like bawse..


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Don't use the speakers anymore though, i use the monitor's speakers


----------



## HPE1000

why?!?!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


nice shop room


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> why?!?!


I wanted more room on my desk and less wires


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I wanted more room on my desk and less wires


Ah, my build in monitor speakers sound like knives in my ears.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ah, my build in monitor speakers sound like knives in my ears.


mine sound perfectly fine to me, i do plan on buying headphones later on though


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Gorb, thank you. Everything is at peace with the world once again. ^_^


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*


i see windows millenium edition card box
do you have the cd?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ah, my build in monitor speakers sound like knives in my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> mine sound perfectly fine to me, i do plan on buying headphones later on though
Click to expand...

If they sound perfectly fine to you, there's a good chance you have never listened to a decent audio set up


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> If they sound perfectly fine to you, there's a good chance you have never listened to a decent audio set up


and i haven't....ever


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> If they sound perfectly fine to you, there's a good chance you have never listened to a decent audio set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i haven't....ever
Click to expand...

Boy are you in for a treat should you choose to invest in that area of your rig.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> and i haven't....ever


You should keep it that way, it'll start an addiction that gets very expensive!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> You should keep it that way, it'll start an addiction that gets very expensive!


I do plan to keep it that way, i'm not very picky.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's an updated pic of my computer room, now have a TV on the wall and added more stuff to the shelving. I still need some more shelves as I have run out of room. If you check out this LINK, I have added some notes so you know what certain things are! The desk on the left is where I normally do my updates and fixes on other computers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now THAT is an awesome shelf!


----------



## Badwrench

Cleaned up a bit and got the wires up for the upcoming baby.


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> i see windows millenium edition card box
> do you have the cd?


Yes I do! I bought it off eBay complete!


----------



## SkippyDogg

Taken with cellphone camera










Been thinking of adding something to my boring white walls?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*
> 
> Taken with cellphone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking of adding something to my boring white walls?


Large framed panorama photo I say







Got a lot of potential though.


----------



## Dav3ric

First new desk in 14 years.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> 
> 
> First new desk in 14 years.


And a fine desk for sure.


----------



## trivium nate

upgraded to a 55" TV


----------



## ladcrooks

Since this post was started the crime rate for burglary has quadrupled


----------



## trivium nate

what?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Since this post was started the crime rate for burglary has quadrupled


Maybe in the UK, but here in america we have guns.....


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Maybe in the UK, but here in america we have guns.....


----------



## cr4p

got a new LG IPS thin bezel monitor.







yummy!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a new LG IPS thin bezel monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy!


Turn it on! I want to see it on.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritz*
> 
> I posted a couple of pictures way back, so here's a updated one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Daaaang, is that a VCR player?! And Pokemon Yellow and Red?!

Far out.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres my haven
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took forever to make all those acoustic panels especially that damn quadratic residue diffusor , but it was worth it


Hooooolllyyyyyy...


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced the ikea desk with a Room & Board Portica so this pic is a bit outdated. Not using my 104 Filco right now either; replaced it with same keyboard in tenkeyless size. Still getting used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management. I even shortened the cable on my surge protector.....


I dig this setup... so clean and cozy.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> and here is my cable management:
> 
> 
> Yes the secondary strip is plugged into the first one, but its cord was too short to route effectively so i had no other choice


Awesome! I like how you mounted the router to the wood, UPSIDE DOWN!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Turn it on! I want to see it on.


here it is! sorry for crappy phone pic. Can't bring justice the in-person experience.


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts*
> 
> Ok as I said in one of my last replies I would take more pictures of the Man Cave, a few days later after my Motherboard dying RIP DFI Lanpart DK 790fx M2RSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway pictures are of the entrance to the Man Cave, this picture seriously has not been adjusted in any way , nor is it an optical illusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, it's my phone camera


LOL What the heck?!


----------



## ladcrooks

A joke









Some pics were by the window giving their destination away









Just my British humour


----------



## MKUL7R4

My SC2 MLG watching setup...you're never too old to build forts.









(that's a couch built into it)


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> My SC2 MLG watching setup...you're never too old to build forts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a couch built into it)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hahah!


----------



## Remix65

fuggin wierdo. you get a rep for that foolishness.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Maybe in the UK, but here in america we have guns.....


for how much longer is the real question


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> My SC2 MLG watching setup...you're never too old to build forts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a couch built into it)


Hahaha now i want to do this to my room!


----------



## Crooksy

*man03999* - Please don't quote a bunch of pictures!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> got a new LG IPS thin bezel monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy!


What model number is that LG if I may ask?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

From the rear of the room:


Facing left and back:


Facing right and back:


----------



## AbdullahG

I see guitars in so many rooms here. Why is there no love for the banjo?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I see guitars in so many rooms here. Why is there no love for the banjo?


Because they don't sound as good in F# as my 8-strings do!







Ha, I kid. Had one but sold it a long time ago.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> What model number is that LG if I may ask?


its LG IPS237L


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> for how much longer is the real question


Well, Since Utah just became a constitutional carry state. I am not worried about losing my guns.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Well, Since Utah just became a constitutional carry state. I am not worried about losing my guns.


epic skiing/ outdoors and .....guns!! im in


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> its LG IPS237L


ty


----------



## mrspock59

hi guys,

look this, i like it !
http://www.instructables.com/id/Corner-Desk-PC/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspock59*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> look this, i like it !
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Corner-Desk-PC/?ALLSTEPS


personally I would never want to do that. I love having an actual pc case.


----------



## mrspock59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> personally I would never want to do that. I love having an actual pc case.


yes I also love my current configuration, but for those who do not know quite what to do or who we not much space in their room, it is a unique solution


----------



## lordhinton

here's mine as i left it 5 mins ago








mind the wires on the floor, id love to figure out how to hide them behind the desk without moving it, (if you owned one you would know its weight!)
also need to do somthing with those wires up the wall, may move them to a corner ¬_¬
new 300R fits in well









hopefully 3 matching monitors on the way soon









edit: i need a new chair









-lordhinton


----------



## dpinkis

you could try velcro'ing the wires into bundles and use velcro strips (the ones with the adhesive on one side) to attach the bundle to the backside of the desk's backing board.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpinkis*
> 
> you could try velcro'ing the wires into bundles and use velcro strips (the ones with the adhesive on one side) to attach the bundle to the backside of the desk's backing board.


thanks for the idea, but i cant get my hand behind there :/ really is a pain lol


----------



## dpinkis

try wadding up a series of rags and shoving them between the wall and the backing board to hold the wires from falling down into view - I did that for a while and it mostly worked - gravity did eventually prevail and I had to re-wad them and do it again after a bit


----------



## infernoRS

My cramped setup at the moment, got to live at my grandparents while working to save money until I move to a new city for uni in couple of months... And get a new table or two there







While that room's basically for strorage, I love to keep my stuff there because it's always cool down there


----------



## EpicPie

Nice production setup. What music do you produce?


----------



## frickfrock999

A Blue Yeti mic?
AWWW, YEAH! Join the brotherhood.









I love mine, such unbelievable quality.


----------



## HPE1000

Probably dubstep


----------



## Casman




----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice production setup. What music do you produce?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Probably dubstep


Thanks. To be honest with you, I bought the keys just a couple of weeks ago and that's my first MIDI controller, so I'm still learning to use Ableton properly in the afternoons







Will see what I'll do after that. I'm not that much of a dubstep guy as you might see from the Dream Theater wallpaper, but that doesn't mean I won't give it a go later on







My tastes are more on the prog rock/prog metal side, so I'll begin with using these as a cheaper alternative to a proper synth since the budget is a bit limited








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> A Blue Yeti mic?
> AWWW, YEAH! Join the brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine, such unbelievable quality.


Yeah, it's absolutely great. I've been using it mainly for game streaming now for a year or so and everyone on the other end says the quality is amazing indeed. I'll probably try out a bit of singing later on too, but since I've had no training whatsoever on it, the outcome will most likely be unlistenable









I'm not a native English speaker so be gentle on me


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well since now I have a thousand posts... might as well share pix of my setup to celebrate.








yes I am very aware of the dusty front









I'll get it air-compressed eventually!


----------



## HPE1000

Why no MLP?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Why no MLP?










is the background not enough for you!?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the background not enough for you!?


Obviously not lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the background not enough for you!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not lol
Click to expand...

If I ponify your SG05 overnight, would that be enough?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> If I ponify your SG05 overnight, would that be enough?


Go for it!









Better hope your ponies dont get stuck in my blender.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is MLP?

MVP you mean?

MLP in google links to a girl kid show.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is MLP?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is MLP?
> 
> MVP you mean?
> 
> MLP in google links to a girl kid show.


I believe it refers to My Little Pony lol


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I believe it refers to My Little Pony lol


Yes it is My little pony =)


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> MLP in google links to a girl kid show.


That'd be the one.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Thanks. To be honest with you, I bought the keys just a couple of weeks ago and that's my first MIDI controller, so I'm still learning to use Ableton properly in the afternoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see what I'll do after that. I'm not that much of a dubstep guy as you might see from the Dream Theater wallpaper, but that doesn't mean I won't give it a go later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My tastes are more on the prog rock/prog metal side*, so I'll begin with using these as a cheaper alternative to a proper synth since the budget is a bit limited


Welcome, friend. Prog/Metal is my 1st love!


----------



## 8800Gamer

this thread needs mo poneh


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> this thread needs mo poneh


no

Small update: got a free mini fridge and chair. My back no longer hurts!





Kitty likes the bed


----------



## KaRLiToS

The chair and cat is nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> this thread needs mo poneh


I now understand all the poney avatar, does it mean that people with Poney avatar are girls?


----------



## HPE1000

No, there are a TON of bronies!

Last time I was in NJ there was apparently a bronie convention there and we saw a ton of guys crowded in cars with MLP stickers on it, and they were wearing MLP hoodies and everything! LOL


----------



## Mr357

Sorry for low quality, used my phone and I didn't feel like removing my case side panel.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The chair and cat is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now understand all the poney avatar, does it mean that people with Poney avatar are girls?


No, the new iteration of My Little Pony is very popular, even among males.


----------



## Azefore

I'm still baffled at the pony explosion that happened with the whole thing...


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm still baffled at the pony explosion that happened with the whole thing...


Ikr? Let's go back to the subject of Room pics please! We're all different, so what, At least we all believe in Overkill right???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for low quality, used my phone and I didn't feel like removing my case side panel.


Basic, but looks good.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for low quality, used my phone and I didn't feel like removing my case side panel.


You need a bigger screen, lol. I think I would go blind with that one so far away.


----------



## LostKauz

Removed reference to deleted post


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Ugh.... can't we just talk about computer rooms? we all have one thing in common: we believe in overkill.

or else we wouldn't be here now would we?


----------



## Xyro TR1

OCN is not the place to bash fans of MLP, especially since they make up a substantial number of the members and staff. Directly insulting members and staff is prohibited.

So lets get this thread back on topic, shall we?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> You need a bigger screen, lol. I think I would go blind with that one so far away.


I would go blind if it was closer









I can't stand having a screen close to my face


----------



## Narokuu

my picture skills are horrible, and the webcam isnt the best, sorry for low quality

Before:



After:



changes = Phenom II X3 to 8120

H60 to H100 cooler

Dual 5770s to a single 7850


----------



## Perrfekt

this is what i'm looking at right now







lazyness has prevented me from putting the case side back on. the hammer is for random spurts of rage.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> OCN is not the place to bash fans of MLP, especially since they make up a substantial number of the members and staff. Directly insulting members and staff is prohibited.
> 
> So lets get this thread back on topic, shall we?


Yes, its true, we have to accept every one differences. Xyro, your Poney don't look feminize at all.







. But I don't remember seeing little boys playing with foals when I was young.








I didn't know about MLP until today, I should stop watching *The Simpsons*.


Spoiler: This is scary







*Anyway, back on topic, unfortunately, no poney in my room.*


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> OCN is not the place to bash fans of MLP, especially since they make up a substantial number of the members and staff. Directly insulting members and staff is prohibited.
> 
> So lets get this thread back on topic, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its true, we have to accept every one differences. Xyro, your Poney don't look feminize at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I don't remember seeing little boys playing with foals when I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about MLP until today, I should stop watching *The Simpsons*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, back on topic, unfortunately, no poney in my room.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice, and judging from your build... you play the Quake series sometimes right?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, and judging from your build... you play the Quake series sometimes right?


Yes, Quake is my favorite game of all time









Especially Quake 2 (Action Quake 2) and Quake 3 Arena (Instagib q3dm17).

Also a lot of Quake 1.

(Not much Quake 4 though)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, and judging from your build... you play the Quake series sometimes right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Quake is my favorite game of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially Quake 2 (Action Quake 2) and Quake 3 Arena (Instagib q3dm17).
> 
> Also a lot of Quake 1.
> 
> (Not much Quake 4 though)
Click to expand...

Yeah I also love Quake III, and got quake II yesterday, so... I like them too.









though I am also a big fan of the doom series... lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes, Doom was also awsomly nice













Spoiler: Doom 3 Widescreen Screenshots


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, Doom was also awsomly nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Doom 3 Widescreen Screenshots


..... I must do this! o.o Last time I tried to load Doom 3, it got extra angry about Windows 7, not to mention widescreen and DEFINITELY not Eyefinity. Awesome!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> ..... I must do this! o.o Last time I tried to load Doom 3, it got extra angry about Windows 7, not to mention widescreen and DEFINITELY not Eyefinity. Awesome!!


This was with *Doom 3 BFG Edition*. Better opimized I guess.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> ..... I must do this! o.o Last time I tried to load Doom 3, it got extra angry about Windows 7, not to mention widescreen and DEFINITELY not Eyefinity. Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> This was with *Doom 3 BFG Edition*. Better opimized I guess.
Click to expand...

Yep... Those screenshots actually make me want to eyefinity now... lol

now that I have a much better card than I had yesterday


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, Doom was also awsomly nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Doom 3 Widescreen Screenshots


I wanted to get into Doom 3, I really, really did... But I just couldn't do it. The whole light OR weapon thing drove me nuts.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Yep... Those screenshots actually make me want to eyefinity now... lol
> 
> now that I have a much better card than I had yesterday


More influence













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































*And to stay on topic*


----------



## Casman

That is one of the most ridiculous builds Rigs I've ever seen, sir


----------



## trivium nate

that is absolutely amazing looks mother of god!!!! hope i dont offend anyone with that post


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, Quake is my favorite game of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially Quake 2 (Action Quake 2) and Quake 3 Arena (Instagib q3dm17).
> 
> Also a lot of Quake 1.
> 
> (Not much Quake 4 though)


I never got to play Quake I was deployed and still am deployed lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I never got to play Quake I was deployed and still am deployed lol


Were you deplyed in June 22, 1996 (Quake 1 Release date)


----------



## _REAPER_

1997 MCRD San Diego


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Rearranged.

Added an LED strip inside my case, added that huge metal star to the wall, moved my desk, rearranged it, hid my cables, got a new keyboard, added a lava lamp and my Lego Boba Fett clock, plush Vader and lightsaber, as well as all the Star Wars figures on top of my monitor.


Old school TV trays on the wall.


Records make for cheap and awesome wall art!

I have a couple boxes of more records, so I'll be adding to this. I have enough to cover this entire wall without spaces between, and probably enough for half another wall that size. lol Cleaning out the closets at my Mo-in-laws is providing some nifty things.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

As promised...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Are they real?

Nice Desert eagle man.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> Nice Desert eagle man.


Thanks. Of course. Fake guns are useless and worthless.









Do you guys like my desk? I have chronic neck problems due to an old injury. I love having my monitor at eye level when I'm sitting at my desk. Before, when I had the monitor sitting on my old desk...I would get terrible pain in my neck and shoulders and my right hand would start to go numb. This was caused from having my head tilted in a downward position, pinching a nerve.


----------



## Narokuu

Sorry for the crap quality, but i organized everything, got my case OFF the floor, and arranged some stuff. this is my streaming setup.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 1997 MCRD San Diego


Semper Fi devil.

Pretty close to retirement?

Nice set-ups everyone!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> As promised...


Nice...I see a DeathAdder on the desk. What type of Razer keyboard is that?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bassfisher6522*
> 
> Nice...I see a DeathAdder on the desk. What type of Razer keyboard is that?


Looks like a BlackWidow.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Yup. Its the BlackWidow. I got it on sale for $60.00.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Thanks. Of course. Fake guns are useless and worthless.


not airsoft.
kj works glock 27 abs slide


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Yup. Its the BlackWidow. I got it on sale for $60.00.


Nice... I just bought 4 for $109 each on "sale"...


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Nice... I just bought 4 for $109 each on "sale"...


Ultimates? Mine is the basic model...no back lights.


----------



## kelvintheiah

are those a studio monitors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> As promised...


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Yes.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Yes.


what model speakers?

what model handgun?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what model speakers?
> 
> what model handgun?


He should repost his Desert Eagle...so awsome.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> He should repost his Desert Eagle...so awsome.


have you shot one??

not so awesome.. trust me.. horribly inaccurate and expensive to shoot..


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what model speakers?
> 
> what model handgun?


Off topic, but I'd like to thank you for saying "handgun" instead of "pistol" like most people would. Just a peeve of mine


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> have you shot one??
> 
> not so awesome.. trust me.. horribly inaccurate and expensive to shoot..


I have never shot any handgun. Only shotguns and all sort of hunting rifles. In Canada, we can't have handguns anywhere in the house, or you can't carry any outside. It needs to always be locked inside a case until shooting range and you need to have the permit anytime when carrying it.

You cannot put more than 3 shells in a shotgun at a time when hunting.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have never shot any handgun. Only shotguns and all sort of hunting rifles. In Canada, we can't have handguns anywhere in the house, or you can't carry any outside. It needs to always be locked inside a case until shooting range and you need to have the permit anytime when carrying it.


I lived in BC for a few years and know all about Canada's gun laws.

If anyone wants to talk guns feel free to PM me. I don't want to derail this thread anymore.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> have you shot one??
> 
> not so awesome.. trust me.. horribly inaccurate and expensive to shoot..


Depends which one you're talking about. The .50 model is that way, the .44 is much better.

On the other hand, the .50 model only has the downsides if you can't control it. Large hands with plenty of strength to spare can control the weapon, but it's definitely not worth it in comparison to even a 1911 or something more sophisticated like a FiveSeven.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Depends which one you're talking about. The .50 model is that way, the .45 is much better.
> 
> On the other hand, the .50 model only has the downsides if you can't control it. Large hands with plenty of strength to spare can control the weapon, but it's definitely not worth it in comparison to even a 1911 or something more sophisticated like a FiveSeven.


Yes I am talking about .50 cal version. The most common versions are .50, .44, and & .357. Large round short barrel mean very inaccurate.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Yes I am talking about .50 cal version. The most common versions are .50, .44, and & .357. Large round short barrel mean very inaccurate.


The Desert Eagle is one of the few gas operated handguns in the world

Magazine capacity for the 357 version is 9 rounds 8 rounds for the 44 version and 7 rounds for the 50 version if you have one in the chamber then its 10 9 and 8

There is also a little known 41 caliber version of the Desert Eagle

If you look very closely in the first matrix movie you can see some of the agents fire their Desert Eagle more then 10 times without reloading which make it an error

Sory was that too nerdy anyone?

Off topic sory


----------



## Tator Tot

I've learned never to pay attention to movies and their guns.

I've seen shotguns fire 6 shots without reloading, and they were double-barrels.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I've learned never to pay attention to movies and their guns.
> 
> I've seen shotguns fire 6 shots without reloading, and they were double-barrels.


One of the more funny errors i have spotted is the scene from Crank 1 where jason statham steals a hangun from a police officer on a bike if you look very closely it says KWC on the grip which means its a airsoft not a real gun

Just look


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, some movies just give up, like the ones where someone is using a handgun and shoots 50+ rounds before reloading or just throwing the gun away.


----------



## Narokuu

off topic, i carry a 1911, commander =D love my weapon, and that movie was not hiding the fake weapons.

on topic


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> have you shot one??
> 
> not so awesome.. trust me.. horribly inaccurate and expensive to shoot..


Well here it is. Back by popular demand. Horribly inaccurate? I think not. You could put a scope on it and hunt deer. But then again, I'm a big guy with big hands. 6'4" and 250lbs. So a piece like this is manageable for a person like me. I bought this off a friend who needed the cash more than the gun. I would never pay retail price for this thing. Its just absurd. lol. Now that everyone has seen it...can we get back to computer rooms and PC set-ups?



*Tell you what...I will start a thread over in the SPORTS forum, so we can chit-chat about guns over there. More pics where this once came from!*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes, its true, we have to accept every one differences. Xyro, your Poney don't look feminize at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I don't remember seeing little boys playing with foals when I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about MLP until today, I should stop watching *The Simpsons*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, back on topic, unfortunately, no poney in my room.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do spot a yellow balloon.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I do spot a yellow balloon.


Lol, the ballooon, are to prevent the Cat to go somewhere I don't want him to go, I drop this one by mistake probably but I always put a balloon on the left speaker, Stupid cat, I don't want him to go behind my monitors. And he is always playing in the plant earth







. (Dead ballon around the tree )

He's a young cat and still learning, the other day I found him behind the monitors because the left speaker balloon is also dead. I grabbed him by the neck skin and sprayed him 5 times in the face with the water bottle. Water is much better than violence. Poor cat, I love him so much.



He really loves his ball.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> As promised...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this desk from! I've been looking for one and can't find any...


----------



## alphaex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lol, the ballooon, are to prevent the Cat to go somewhere I don't want him to go, I drop this one by mistake probably but I always put a balloon on the left speaker, Stupid cat, I don't want him to go behind my monitors. And he is always playing in the plant earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Dead ballon around the tree )
> 
> He's a young cat and still learning, the other day I found him behind the monitors because the left speaker balloon is also dead. I grabbed him by the neck skin and sprayed him 5 times in the face with the water bottle. Water is much better than violence. Poor cat, I love him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> He really loves his ball.


Dude, I have 3x 27" monitors and I have a pair of near field monitor speakers in that configuration as well! But I do not have a tabletop stand. Am using old boxes and what not to stack them up. Where'd you get your tabletop stands?


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lol, the ballooon, are to prevent the Cat to go somewhere I don't want him to go, I drop this one by mistake probably but I always put a balloon on the left speaker, Stupid cat, I don't want him to go behind my monitors. And he is always playing in the plant earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Dead ballon around the tree )
> 
> He's a young cat and still learning, the other day I found him behind the monitors because the left speaker balloon is also dead. I grabbed him by the neck skin and sprayed him 5 times in the face with the water bottle. Water is much better than violence. Poor cat, I love him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> He really loves his ball.


Beautiful computer room!


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> As promised...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this desk from! I've been looking for one and can't find any...
> 
> 
> 
> I got the desk at Sam Ash Music.
Click to expand...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphaex*
> 
> Dude, I have 3x 27" monitors and I have a pair of near field monitor speakers in that configuration as well! But I do not have a tabletop stand. Am using old boxes and what not to stack them up. Where'd you get your tabletop stands?


*If you mean the speaker monitor stand*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Pretty Simple to do, I found a tutorial on the web and modified it to be custom height and size for the speakers, *I also had to design the top platform*.
> 
> This is the *How-TO* http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=47536
> 
> Pictures of my Job and the custom Top. I also added some rubber pad underneath the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat is making a photo bomb, sorry about that


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Here it is at Musicians Friend.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/studio-rta-creation-station-studio-desk


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


How old is he?


----------



## alphaex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *If you mean the speaker monitor stand*


Yea, I meant those. Hahaha! Thanks so much!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How old is he?


A year in a half but he's still a pain in the arse, always wants to play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphaex*
> 
> Yea, I meant those. Hahaha! Thanks so much!


No prob, will you build some? Its really easy, took me an afternoon to build and with basic tools.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> A year in a half but he's still a pain in the arse, always wants to play.


I have the same problem with my Doberman & Labrador...they're always interrupting me and wanting to play. Only thing is, they're a bit bigger...just a bit.


----------



## GJF47

As it is at the moment. The printer has been moved into a cupboard and I've added a desk lamp and a new plant.



At the other end of the room, a 51" Plasma which the computer is connected to using a 15m HDMI cable. Used for gaming when the GF is in work


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lol, the ballooon, are to prevent the Cat to go somewhere I don't want him to go, I drop this one by mistake probably but I always put a balloon on the left speaker, Stupid cat, I don't want him to go behind my monitors. And he is always playing in the plant earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Dead ballon around the tree )
> 
> He's a young cat and still learning, the other day I found him behind the monitors because the left speaker balloon is also dead. I grabbed him by the neck skin and sprayed him 5 times in the face with the water bottle. Water is much better than violence. Poor cat, I love him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> He really loves his ball.


dude, it looks ugly, but balloons are not the way to go. aluminum foil. put it anywhere you don't want him, and he will HATE it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perrfekt*
> 
> dude, it looks ugly, but balloons are not the way to go. aluminum foil. put it anywhere you don't want him, and he will HATE it.


Not true. My cat doesn't care about aluminum foil at all, just pushes it out of the way. lol She's pretty good about not getting on my desk, though. Only caught her up there once, and she was just trying to get at my laser pointer. lmao


----------



## HPE1000

I have 5 cats, and two of them are usually always in my room, but they kind of know to stay away from my computer and monitors. They will rub into my laptop when i am using it, but not even once had one of them gotten on the side of my desk with the monitors to try to rub into those. One tries to get on my desk all the time, but only on the half of the desk without the stuff on it so he can try to lay in the sunlight.

The other one who is always in my room is more concerned about trying to get at/kill/eat my lizard lol...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is at the moment. The printer has been moved into a cupboard and I've added a desk lamp and a new plant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the other end of the room, a 51" Plasma which the computer is connected to using a 15m HDMI cable. Used for gaming when the GF is in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a very clean setup you have there; I like it. I also see that you did what I have to do and turn your mousepad sideways. Looks kinda funky, but it works.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perrfekt*
> 
> dude, *it looks ugly*, but balloons are not the way to go. aluminum foil. put it anywhere you don't want him, and he will HATE it.


Ugly because of two balloons









I put foil once on that three and millions of bugs grew in the earth, so not a good option. Balloons are my solution. Do you think foil will look better.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lol, the ballooon, are to prevent the Cat to go somewhere I don't want him to go, I drop this one by mistake probably but I always put a balloon on the left speaker, Stupid cat, I don't want him to go behind my monitors. And he is always playing in the plant earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Dead ballon around the tree )
> He's a young cat and still learning, the other day I found him behind the monitors because the left speaker balloon is also dead. I grabbed him by the neck skin and sprayed him 5 times in the face with the water bottle. Water is much better than violence. Poor cat, I love him so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really loves his ball.


Cat's, find the funniest places to relax.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is at the moment. The printer has been moved into a cupboard and I've added a desk lamp and a new plant.
> 
> At the other end of the room, a 51" Plasma which the computer is connected to using a 15m HDMI cable. Used for gaming when the GF is in work


Nice set up. Really diggin the plants.


----------



## justinpoiroux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is at the moment. The printer has been moved into a cupboard and I've added a desk lamp and a new plant.
> 
> 
> 
> At the other end of the room, a 51" Plasma which the computer is connected to using a 15m HDMI cable. Used for gaming when the GF is in work


How do you control your pc from the living room while connected to the TV? I have a similar setup, but my wireless mouse and keyboard don't work very well from a couple feet away.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is at the moment. The printer has been moved into a cupboard and I've added a desk lamp and a new plant.
> 
> 
> 
> At the other end of the room, a 51" Plasma which the computer is connected to using a 15m HDMI cable. Used for gaming when the GF is in work


Really digging that desk.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Really digging that desk.


I agree. I have to know the name of that desk, and were you bought it from? Does it come in black?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm pretty sure it's from Ikea.


----------



## jokrik

Not the entire room, but maybe this will do


----------



## KaRLiToS

Really Nice room jokrik


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Really Nice room jokrik


Not as good as yours!
Planning to get 3 of Acer H236HLbid when its available in my country
but still not sure about the all surround gaming thing, do you fancy it over a single big 2560x1440 27" or 30"?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the entire room, but maybe this will do


That looks absolutely sick with your "Phenomenon". The room looks great, and the rig looks absolutely spectacular. Amazing work.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Not as good as yours!
> Planning to get 3 of Acer H236HLbid when its available in my country
> but still not sure about the all surround gaming thing, do you fancy it over a single big 2560x1440 27" or 30"?


I personally would have rather had my one 2,560 x 1,440 over three 1,920 x 1,080 monitors. So I went with the Dell Ultrasharp U2711. Now I'm itching for surround though, and am REALLY contemplating getting two more Dell U2711's... >:]


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Not as good as yours!
> Planning to get 3 of Acer H236HLbid when its available in my country
> but still not sure about the all surround gaming thing, do you fancy it over a single big 2560x1440 27" or 30"?


Thanks







. But yes, it looks as good







Really love the color combo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I personally would have rather had my one 2,560 x 1,440 over three 1,920 x 1,080 monitors. So I went with the Dell Ultrasharp U2711. Now I'm itching for surround though, and am REALLY contemplating getting two more Dell U2711's... >:]


I have 3 x 1440p







(7680x1440)


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yes, it looks as good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the color combo
> I have 3 x 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (7680x1440)


Problem solved

I'll live with instant noodle for the next 4 weeks and get 3 x 1440p

as if I can


----------



## HPE1000

Cleaned out the cage today, lizard seems happy









I used gimp to color balance and I think I fixed them, they were blown out and really yellow before.


----------



## _REAPER_

Nothing wrong with some instant noodle lol


----------



## Webrider99

Pretty much what it would look like in real life, I like it dark











It's dark











My Red Ikea shelf with all my most of my Coca Cola glasses (except the ones I use)



My desktop, Itunes is usually open on my left monitor and Waterfox on my main but my background is there instead







and It's rainmeter on the right.

Got more if you want to see, Just click the spoiler below










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





My System in my sig, and the amp powering the 5 speakers in the room (JVC RX-817V)



Now you can actually see my desk










My meh bookshelf speakers from the 80's they're 30W 6Ohm JVC's not terrible but not Kilpsch or Cerwin Vegas











My bookshelf with my PC stuff, tools etc... and the bigger speakers these are some Acoustic Profiles from Vancouver... company is out of business but these speakers are known to hold their own against even Klipsch's and other top brand name towers



Same picture but with flash so you can see more











My Coca Cola Mirror ! Love it











There's my 5th speaker if you were wondering







It's a Velodyne Powered Sub (DPS-12) and a Halo poster lol



Here you can actually see my desk LOL, and my some of my favorite figurines 6 Pokemon (Groudon,Dusclops,Salamence,Metacross,Poliwhirl,Machamp for those who care ) (Used to LOVE that as a kid) and a Banshee from Halo and a couple Mario figurines as well.


----------



## Aaranu

Nice set-up webrider, i like it


----------



## nabarun

I need to clean up my wires , I guess


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just finished up my studio. Don't like my keyboard and I'm in the market for a mechanical one.

Also, excuse the dust. We were busy with renovations and I'm far too lazy to clean it up right now









*Monitors* Alesis M1 Active MKII
*Headphones* Sennheiser HD 215
*Sound Card* Roland Quad-Capture
*Mic* Rode NT2-A
*Software* Cubase 5
*Plugins* EZDrummer and AmpliTube


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Not the entire room, but maybe this will do


nice room you got there mate!


----------



## Webrider99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Nice set-up webrider, i like it


Thanks, don't think its much competition with all these other cool rooms though


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Nice setup


you are never going to learn how to use the "spoiler" feature..


----------



## cr4p

new wallpaper.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> new wallpaper.


Not really what this thread is about, but that is a sick wallpaper.

Got a 1080P version you can post?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you are never going to learn how to use the "spoiler" feature..


Common sense is not a common virtue.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you are never going to learn how to use the "spoiler" feature..


This.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Not really what this thread is about, but that is a sick wallpaper.
> 
> Got a 1080P version you can post?


I really like the clean look of your desktop. What program is it?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> I really like the clean look of your desktop. What program is it?


Not my desktop, I merely quoted him.

He is using rainmeter, though.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinpoiroux*
> 
> How do you control your pc from the living room while connected to the TV? I have a similar setup, but my wireless mouse and keyboard don't work very well from a couple feet away.


Logitech G700 Mouse and K800 Keyboard, plus a wireless 360 controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Really digging that desk.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I agree. I have to know the name of that desk, and were you bought it from? Does it come in black?


It is made up from separate IKEA parts. I bought the worktop and legs, then the smaller shelf along with small legs. Fixed the small legs to the shelf and stood it on top of the worktop. It comes in white, black and brown.

The list:

VIKA AMON Table
VIKA ADILS desk legs
Ekby Jarpen Shelf
Capita Shelf legs


----------



## TSXmike

new lights.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Not my desktop, I merely quoted him.
> 
> He is using rainmeter, though.


Rainmeter is spectacular. I can't live without it anymore! I am constantly changing my desktop around...


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> new lights.


Very nice!


----------



## justinpoiroux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47*
> 
> Logitech G700 Mouse and K800 Keyboard, plus a wireless 360 controller.


They can reach that far with no difficulties?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Rainmeter is spectacular. I can't live without it anymore! I am constantly changing my desktop around...


If done correctly, Rainmeter can look amazing. There are some really amazing configurations out there, some of them are spectacular. I never got it to work the way I wanted it to though, which sucked. Ah well.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> If done correctly, Rainmeter can look amazing. There are some really amazing configurations out there, some of them are spectacular. I never got it to work the way I wanted it to though, which sucked. Ah well.


Takes some fiddling to get things just right using other peoples skins. I've tried making my own, but about 3 hours in I'm scratching my head and plotting evil, angry things. lol


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Not really what this thread is about, but that is a sick wallpaper.
> 
> Got a 1080P version you can post?


Oh crap *facepalm* I was going to post it on the thread Post Your Desktop 2013. And both thread (this and that) are open in my browser and I post it here. Sorry for off topic. *facepalm*

I got the wallpaper at wallbase.cc and I photoshopped it to suite my needs, i don't know if its valid to post the modded one here. is it?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Infinity.*








*
The Urban Hum.*










*Pixel Perfect.*










*At Peace.*










*Farmer's Lament.*


----------



## GermanyChris

White MacBook…you probably should hold onto that it's going to be a collectors item. It's a sea of silver out there.


----------



## ivr56

I'd love a matte black MBP without the Apple logo.
Silver is nice but :/


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> I'd love a matte black MBP without the Apple logo.
> Silver is nice but :/


Blackbooks are already rare.. Hang on to it!


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinpoiroux*
> 
> They can reach that far with no difficulties?


When I had the receivers plugged directly into the computer they wouldn't work properly. I guess they were interfering with each other.

Now I am using two USB extensions for the receivers and have them taped under the desk with one at each end. The Mouse and Keyboard even work from out in the kitchen now


----------



## john1016

I like the pet pig. Had to do a double take.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I like the pet pig. Had to do a double take.


Same here!


----------



## Fallout323f

my work space

my box collection

tv + home cinema

a little cable managment

upstairs, but more of that if my shoulder is back healthy


----------



## Supreme888

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skelaita/8589965488/
Untitled by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/skelaita/8589965488/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr


The upside down mousepad makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> The upside down mousepad makes me uncomfortable.


I do the same thing, the white printing gets scratchy after it's been used for awhile.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Blackbooks are already rare.. Hang on to it!


I still see them all over san francisco. lol


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

First of all sorry about the crappy quality you're about to witness.







My next goal is to clean up all the wires I have. It's like a wire maze behind my computer/monitors.


----------



## HesterDW

So many multi monitor setups making me all jelly.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> So many multi monitor setups making me all jelly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would find a way to get that rig off of the carpet if I were you.


----------



## HPE1000

My brother kept insisting he was going to shove his rig in the corner of his room on the floor, took me hours of frustration and convincing to get him to put it on a shelf


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I would find a way to get that rig off of the carpet if I were you.


Ill probably take a trip to the hardware store this week and get some wood to rise it up.


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/skelaita/8589965488/
> Untitled by ϟKPhoto, on Flickr






I like that corner looks comfy


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Ill probably take a trip to the hardware store this week and get some wood to rise it up.


Thats what I did with mine. I just sat it on a piece of wood.


----------



## MoMann

These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.



Only two monitors are on right now becasuse I just built my little sister a computer but didnt have the DVI cable. Not much longer though thanks to Newegg 2 day shipping









Didnt start looking for a couch yet because I decided to buy a laptop next week.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Blackbooks are already rare.. Hang on to it!


Nah I don't have one.
I saw a few for 250-300 used back when I was shopping around. But a C2D and max 2 or 4GB of ram just isn't enough punch for what I do daily on a laptop. I need that i5+/8GB combo going


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.


That chair looks incredibly comfy.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I still see them all over san francisco. lol


Do you see anything but Mac's in the Bay area?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Nah I don't have one.
> I saw a few for 250-300 used back when I was shopping around. But a C2D and max 2 or 4GB of ram just isn't enough punch for what I do daily on a laptop. I need that i5+/8GB combo going


Not really for daily use more to keep as an interesting short lived offshoot, some history.


----------



## Lanlan

Here's my "home studio"


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> So many multi monitor setups making me all jelly.


Love the table man,
what table is that?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two monitors are on right now becasuse I just built my little sister a computer but didnt have the DVI cable. Not much longer though thanks to Newegg 2 day shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt start looking for a couch yet because I decided to buy a laptop next week.


Awesome portrait triple monitor setup, sucks about only having two monitors going at the moment though. Newegg to the rescue.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That chair looks incredibly comfy.


I never sit on it I always use the chair but when my brother comes over he likes it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Awesome portrait triple monitor setup, sucks about only having two monitors going at the moment though. Newegg to the rescue.


Yeah only two days to wait.


----------



## gorb

Nice. You should spend more on the audio side, though


----------



## Sazexa

Pushed my speakers to face my ears.
Switched side panels on my case, it's much quieter now.



And after doing that, I then took the lights out, put the controller on the desk, and rigged this up. (Color balance is fairly off in the pictures)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Love the table man,
> what table is that?


Thanks, its the IKEA Galant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pushed my speakers to face my ears.
> Switched side panels on my case, it's much quieter now.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1372656/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> And after doing that, I then took the lights out, put the controller on the desk, and rigged this up. (Color balance is fairly off in the pictures)


Super clean setup. Love what you did with the lights.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do you see anything but Mac's in the Bay area?


I see windows laptops as well.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks, its the IKEA Galant.


I love the Galant because it can really be used for almost any setup. Big, small, anything. You can configure it any way you like and you can add on to it if you ever need to. It's only downfall is price. When I built my desk, it cost me over $500 (but it is a corner desk, 7' on one side, 9' on the other, so it is HUGE), but I have enough space for everything I need and I can add onto it down the road, which I'm sure I will at some point. Anyway, any time someone says they are looking for a desk, I always recommend it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pushed my speakers to face my ears.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was wondering when you were going to make them face your ears lol, looks good.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice setup *Sazexa*, will never get tired of seing it


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to make them face your ears lol, looks good.


he got sick of everyone telling him to turn them.. haha


----------



## Arksz

My living quarters


----------



## HPE1000

Upload them directly to the website or no one will look at them


----------



## Arksz

I edited the post, I added them as attachments instead of photos. Ooops


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> I edited the post, I added them as attachments instead of photos. Ooops










Nice setup, I literally just got done watching linus review that mouse.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> SNIP


How do you like that mouse? I need something similar to the Naos series for a palm grip.. does that mouse do the job or more claw type?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> 
> My living quarters


"Me want coooookie! OM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## CaelanB

What desk is that? I really need a new one


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love the Galant because it can really be used for almost any setup. Big, small, anything. You can configure it any way you like and you can add on to it if you ever need to. It's only downfall is price. When I built my desk, it cost me over $500 (but it is a corner desk, 7' on one side, 9' on the other, so it is HUGE), but I have enough space for everything I need and I can add onto it down the road, which I'm sure I will at some point. Anyway, any time someone says they are looking for a desk, I always recommend it.


Im in love with this desk. My previous desk was a hand me down desk armoire and it was cramped to say the least. This desk is so simple and clean it goes with any case, monitor, or speakers I could choose. For my setup its everything I could ask for and more.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Nothing fancy, I like it simple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SMALL SHIFT!!!

Other than that, very nice.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I love the Galant because it can really be used for almost any setup. Big, small, anything. You can configure it any way you like and you can add on to it if you ever need to. It's only downfall is price. When I built my desk, it cost me over $500 (but it is a corner desk, 7' on one side, 9' on the other, so it is HUGE), but I have enough space for everything I need and I can add onto it down the road, which I'm sure I will at some point. Anyway, any time someone says they are looking for a desk, I always recommend it.


I'm a Galant fan. Corner plus extension has enough room for triple screen racing and a U2711.


----------



## Arksz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How do you like that mouse? I need something similar to the Naos series for a palm grip.. does that mouse do the job or more claw type?


Love the mouse its awesome.
It is very similar in shape and size to a g500 but with a more pronounced hump underneath my palm which makes it awesome for palm grip!

The desk is a galant from ikea its a great cheap, clean, large desk.


----------



## Arksz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I'm a Galant fan. Corner plus extension has enough room for triple screen racing and a U2711.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What kind of headphone amp is that? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> What kind of headphone amp is that? Looks pretty cool.


There's an E9 but I assume you're talking about the considerably cooler looking tube amp.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> What kind of headphone amp is that? Looks pretty cool.


Its the DIY Bottlehead Crack. Took around 10 hours to build.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Azefore

- 2 seconds off


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Its the DIY Bottlehead Crack. Took around 10 hours to build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need someone to build one of those for me..

looks awesome!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> 
> 
> My living quarters


what kind of keyboard is that??? looks awesome!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> what kind of keyboard is that??? looks awesome!


Corsair K60.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two monitors are on right now becasuse I just built my little sister a computer but didnt have the DVI cable. Not much longer though thanks to Newegg 2 day shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt start looking for a couch yet because I decided to buy a laptop next week.


Nice set up! Kind of you to let your sister have one of you're DVI cables.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Super clean setup. Love what you did with the lights.


Thanks! They'll show better soon, when I'm done painting my room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to make them face your ears lol, looks good.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice setup *Sazexa*, will never get tired of seing it thumb.gif


Thanks! I love your set up too. You've inspired me to purchase two more U2711's. I'm quite jealous of how it looks. They'll be purchased sooner or later!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> he got sick of everyone telling him to turn them.. haha


I originally didn't plan on it, but after I took the desk-lamp off I had the extra space without it intruding too much, so I went for it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Its the DIY Bottlehead Crack. Took around 10 hours to build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that an eml rectifier? I still have one laying around from years ago.


----------



## Arksz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> 
> 
> My living quarters
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of keyboard is that??? looks awesome!
Click to expand...

Yep it's a corsair k60, it's pretty decent, I like the media keys.
It's not fully mechanical but the keys that matter are.
I also have a ducky shine but I got this for cheap so why not give it a spin.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> Yep it's a corsair k60, it's pretty decent, I like the media keys.
> It's not fully mechanical but the keys that matter are.
> I also have a ducky shine but I got this for cheap so why not give it a spin.


Can see you have a Roccat Kone XTD? or a Kone+?

Anyway i am looking for a new mouse and have been looking at the Roccat Kone series so what do you have to say about the Kone?

Would like some feedback from Roccat Kone users


----------



## TokiHacker

Thought I would show my setup since I just finished the desk... [IMG


----------



## Arksz

[/quote]
Can see you have a Roccat Kone XTD? or a Kone+?

Anyway i am looking for a new mouse and have been looking at the Roccat Kone series so what do you have to say about the Kone?

Would like some feedback from Roccat Kone users[/quote]

It's a Kone XTD, great mouse with great switches. Very similar In shape to the G500, great for palm grip. I have very long hands and tend to get cramps/soreness from smaller mice. My g600 mmo while great, hurt my hand after play sessions. The software is good, everything is customizable. It's just a little slow updating to the mouses internal profiles.
I'm not a fps gamer so I can't tell you what those hardcore guys would think about it. But it seems to have controls in the software in prediction and tracking and all that stuff.

I recommend it, easily my favorite mouse.


----------



## linuxfueled

Computer room/shop


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*


Can see you have a Roccat Kone XTD? or a Kone+?

Anyway i am looking for a new mouse and have been looking at the Roccat Kone series so what do you have to say about the Kone?

Would like some feedback from Roccat Kone users[/quote]

It's a Kone XTD, great mouse with great switches. Very similar In shape to the G500, great for palm grip. I have very long hands and tend to get cramps/soreness from smaller mice. My g600 mmo while great, hurt my hand after play sessions. The software is good, everything is customizable. It's just a little slow updating to the mouses internal profiles.
I'm not a fps gamer so I can't tell you what those hardcore guys would think about it. But it seems to have controls in the software in prediction and tracking and all that stuff.

I recommend it, easily my favorite mouse.[/quote]

Have a Razer Imperator 4G mouse now and the left bottom will often have go crazy and click or not click when i dont want it to and i am so annoyed by it that i feel like smashing it

Anyway have looked at the Kone XTD and the problem i have is that i have long fingers and use a palm grip so many smaller mice dont fint my hand

The Imperator is almost too small so i would like something a little better and bigger and i tried the Logitech G500 and that would fit my hand much better so the question is sould i look at the Kone XTD or just buy a G500?

Off topic i know


----------



## Arksz

Quote:


> Have a Razer Imperator 4G mouse now and the left bottom will often have go crazy and click or not click when i dont want it to and i am so annoyed by it that i feel like smashing it
> 
> Anyway have looked at the Kone XTD and the problem i have is that i have long fingers and use a palm grip so many smaller mice dont fint my hand
> 
> The Imperator is almost too small so i would like something a little better and bigger and i tried the Logitech G500 and that would fit my hand much better so the question is sould i look at the Kone XTD or just buy a G500?
> 
> Off topic i know


If you want to put out the money, I find the the Kone XTD to be a nicer mouse than the g500, even though I have both. I also have longer fingers and had the same problem with smaller mice.They both have similar profiles, but the kone has a nice hump right in the middle of my hand when palm gripping it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arksz*
> 
> If you want to put out the money, I find the the Kone XTD to be a nicer mouse than the g500, even though I have both. I also have longer fingers and had the same problem with smaller mice.They both have similar profiles, but the kone has a nice hump right in the middle of my hand when palm gripping it.


There a store 200 meters from where i live that has a Kone XTD in the store the problem is the bastards has crap wrapped around the box so i cant open the door on the box and get put my hand on it and a real feel for it

Maybe i sould ask them to removed it am not going to spend 121$ US on a mouse i have not even tried in my hand


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There a store 200 meters from where i live that has a Kone XTD in the store the problem is the bastards has crap wrapped around the box so i cant open the door on the box and get put my hand on it and a real feel for it
> 
> Maybe i sould ask them to removed it am not going to spend 121$ US on a mouse i have not even tried in my hand


Can't you just buy it, try it out, & and if you don't like it, return it?
This is what most of the stores in my area will tell me if I ask to open a product to see if it's what I actually want.
Just a thought if they don't open it up for you to try before you buy.


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance yet to really deck out my systems aesthetics.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Can't you just buy it, try it out, & and if you don't like it, return it?
> This is what most of the stores in my area will tell me if I ask to open a product to see if it's what I actually want.
> Just a thought if they don't open it up for you to try before you buy.


The problem is that store is one of the worst stores in the entire country they don't follow danish customer laws if they can get around it

They dont feel like following their own prices they have on their own website so its one price on the website and another in the store and everone who works there is trying to compete with each other who is the dumbest in the store

Only good thing about it the store they have what i want in the store and its 200 meters away but i rather want to shop anywhere else then there


----------



## TokiHacker

No love for my setup.......


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance yet to really deck out my systems aesthetics.


Love the little guys


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> No love for my setup.......


I get ignored every time I post, too.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I get ignored every time I post, too.


Ya.. I noticed unless it is unreal awesome that it will get ignored sometimes.....


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance yet to really deck out my systems aesthetics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Best Predator was part one with Arnold.


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Best Predator was part one with Arnold.


Amen to that brother! Yeah, I'm a HUGE predator fan


----------



## TokiHacker

Thought I would show my setup since I just finished the desk... again


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Thought I would show my setup since I just finished the desk... again


I'll take both of the sawtooths (sawteeth?) when you're bored with them.


----------



## TokiHacker

LOL they both have linux on them


----------



## GermanyChris

Not when they got to my house..one would get a nice clean OS9 install the other a minty Tiger install..


----------



## TokiHacker

Why not just put leopard on them? Both of them have 2gbs of mem.


----------



## GermanyChris

Not a big fan of Leopard on G4's..It's OK on the later ones but meh..

I'm a big fan of Tiger though.


----------



## chrisguitar

My ghetto corner desk because I can't find one in that size


----------



## TokiHacker

Make a desk


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Make a desk


I'm considering it but being a student I don't have alot of money to spare right now


----------



## TokiHacker

I made mine (check the previous page in the thread) for 143.72$

and Mine is massive


----------



## GermanyChris

really though you a couple pieces of scrap wood away from a desk..you could likely use you existing legs..you have no where to put your legs now.


----------



## TokiHacker

I use book cases for my legs.


----------



## TokiHacker

love the quote btw. I have read all his books.


----------



## GermanyChris

I just buy my crap at Ikea..because it's cheap and at my work apartment..It need to it to hold a desktop, notebook, now one display and a cheap printer..

That's it..


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> My ghetto corner desk because I can't find one in that size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've got two free 19" monitors that I'll be adding to my setup over the next week and itll probably look like this. Random monitors ftw!


----------



## TokiHacker

I don't have an IKEA near me.... I hear it is magical to walk in...


----------



## TokiHacker

All my monitors are random monitors... Not even one match lol


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> love the quote btw. I have read all his books.


I'm probably a bit to into Nietzsche for my own good. My life is one big dichotomy, I'm sort of a Liberal Anarchist, I work for the Military and was a soldier, and my Favorite Philosopher is Nietzsche, who had no genuine respect for either of the other two things.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I don't have an IKEA near me.... I hear it is magical to walk in...


Magical as in by the time you finish walking through it (which takes at least 2 hours) your cart will be full of stuff you never intended to buy. It's witchcraft.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Im in love with this desk. My previous desk was a hand me down desk armoire and it was cramped to say the least. This desk is so simple and clean it goes with any case, monitor, or speakers I could choose. For my setup its everything I could ask for and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I'm a Galant fan. Corner plus extension has enough room for triple screen racing and a U2711.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I love the simplicity of the Galant. Anyway, I've posted these before, but since we're talking about the desk, I'll throw my pics up again for you all to see:

Before the great wire cleanup:


After the great wire cleanup and reorg:


I've been meaning to take some better pics since I did the reorg, but I haven't gotten around to it. One day I'll get them and post them up, but for now, those are some older pics from a few months ago.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm probably a bit to into Nietzsche for my own good. My life is one big dichotomy, I'm sort of a Liberal Anarchist, I work for the Military and was a soldier, and my Favorite Philosopher is Nietzsche, who had no genuine respect for either of the other two things.




Nietzsche FTW!


----------



## TokiHacker




----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I love the simplicity of the Galant. Anyway, I've posted these before, but since we're talking about the desk, I'll throw my pics up again for you all to see:
> 
> Before the great wire cleanup:
> 
> 
> After the great wire cleanup and reorg:
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to take some better pics since I did the reorg, but I haven't gotten around to it. One day I'll get them and post them up, but for now, those are some older pics from a few months ago.


And I have a nice silver computer for sale that would match that nice silver HD there on the left


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 
> 
> Nietzsche FTW!


A Zarathustra tattoo would be outstanding..

Maybe Nietzsche in profile with and thus spake Zarathustra underneath

Maybe the Ichthus with Zarathustra written over the top..

As you can tell I'm not good at this sort thing


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> A Zarathustra tattoo would be outstanding..
> 
> Maybe Nietzsche in profile with and thus spake Zarathustra underneath
> 
> Maybe the Ichthus with Zarathustra written over the top..
> 
> As you can tell I'm not good at this sort thing


I really didn't put a lot of time or thought into this tattoo. My friend (a tattoo apprentice at the time) said he'd give me free ink so he could practice on someone other than himself. I drew this out in about an hour and he stuck it. As I said, he was an apprentice at the time, hence the crooked lines here and there. He's much better now. I thought about doing a larger piece, but I'm not THAT into Nietzsche. Got to save room for the horror movie tats.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I really didn't put a lot of time or thought into this tattoo. My friend (a tattoo apprentice at the time) said he'd give me free ink so he could practice on someone other than himself. I drew this out in about an hour and he stuck it. As I said, he was an apprentice at the time, hence the crooked lines here and there. He's much better now. I thought about doing a larger piece, but I'm not THAT into Nietzsche. Got to save room for the horror movie tats.


I like the tattoo..

I don't like horror movies


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I don't have an IKEA near me.... I hear it is magical to walk in...


I like your setup tbh but I don't like the big bulky part underneath the middle









I want no legs there, kind of like the picture below but I'm still playing around with the rear middle leg so it can support more weight. So in turn I can remove that front leg in the middle









(sorry for crappy pic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I've got two free 19" monitors that I'll be adding to my setup over the next week and itll probably look like this. Random monitors ftw!


Yeah, they are great for more workspace! In UDK / 3ds max / maya / after effects / everything. lol I love them, I got them for free (no power cords and vga but who cares I've got tons).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> And I have a nice silver computer for sale that would match that nice silver HD there on the left


I'll have to pass, I'm not buying/building anymore computers for myself for a while. I have six (down from 7 two months ago) now and I'm in the process of referbing one of them to give to a cousin who is down on hard times. My focus for now is to rework my 3 main rigs like so:

First, get my 3570k rig in a better case (the 500R that my 2700k is in now), get it water cooled and make it my TC rig.

Second, get three 3TB HDDs and an SSD and turn my 2500k (my current TC rig) into a home server.

Third, get a new case (either 900D or MM Ascension-CYO) for my 2700k (daily driver), a new PSU (need moar powar!), put my water cooled GTX570 in it (to go with the 2 GTX470s in there now) and get more rads/fans to keep everything cooler.

After I get all those projects done, then I'll look at _building_ another rig (I'll probably never actually buy another computer, outside of a laptop, ever again). Something small and portable, I really like the BitFenix Prodigy case and might want to build something in that to replace the laptop that is acting as my HTPC now.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I like your setup tbh but I don't like the big bulky part underneath the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want no legs there, kind of like this but I'm still playing around with the rear middle leg so it can support more weight so I can remove that front leg in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for crappy pic)
> 
> Yeah, they are great for more workspace! In UDK / 3ds max / maya / after effects / everything. lol I love them, I got them for free (no power cords and vga but who cares I've got tons).


Just remove the leg and screw a piece of wood up from the bottom to join the two tops together. Not sure of the metric conversion, but I would use a piece of 1x3 with 1 1/4" drywall screws. It's a cheap "student" fix. It also makes it easy if you have to move it.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Just remove the leg and screw a piece of wood up from the bottom to join the two tops together. Not sure of the metric conversion, but I would use a piece of 1x3 with 1 1/4" drywall screws. It's a cheap "student" fix. It also makes it easy if you have to move it.


Nah, I'm talking about building a whole new one from scratch, I'm even thinking off adding a little monitor stand for my center monitor.

That's all when I have the money of course, for now I'll make do with the leg being in the way.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'll have to pass, I'm not buying/building anymore computers for myself for a while. I have six (down from 7 two months ago) now and I'm in the process of referbing one of them to give to a cousin who is down on hard times. My focus for now is to rework my 3 main rigs like so:
> 
> First, get my 3570k rig in a better case (the 500R that my 2700k is in now), get it water cooled and make it my TC rig.
> 
> Second, get three 3TB HDDs and an SSD and turn my 2500k (my current TC rig) into a home server.
> 
> Third, get a new case (either 900D or MM U2-UFO-CYO) for my 2700k (daily driver), a new PSU (need moar powar!), put my water cooled GTX570 in it (to go with the 2 GTX470s in there now) and get more rads/fans to keep everything cooler.
> 
> After I get all those projects done, then I'll look at _building_ another rig (I'll probably never actually buy another computer, outside of a laptop, ever again). Something small and portable, I really like the BitFenix Prodigy case and might want to build something in that to replace the laptop that is acting as my HTPC now.


For HTPC I like these:



Hide the BR drive and put it next to your furniture and it looks like furniture and not a computer


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Nah, I'm talking about building a whole new one from scratch, I'm even thinking off adding a little monitor stand for my center monitor.
> 
> That's all when I have the money of course, for now I'll make do with the leg being in the way.


JUst cut it off and add a support bracket....


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> JUst cut it off and add a support bracket....


Nope, I hate it being non symmetrical and the fact they aren't level or the same colour.

I hate only having 2 monitors lol, im so relieved i have 3, it looks better, I love symmetry.


----------



## TokiHacker

Lol. Ok what ever you say....


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I like your setup tbh but I don't like the big bulky part underneath the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want no legs there, kind of like the picture below but I'm still playing around with the rear middle leg so it can support more weight. So in turn I can remove that front leg in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for crappy pic)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are great for more workspace! In UDK / 3ds max / maya / after effects / everything. lol I love them, I got them for free (no power cords and vga but who cares I've got tons).


Seriously vga cables are one of those things that over the years I've unintentionally collected and rarely use but come in handy at the most random times.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Lol. Ok what ever you say....


Yeah, I'm a bit freaky ocd like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Seriously vga cables are one of those things that over the years I've unintentionally collected and rarely use but come in handy at the most random times.


I know, I randomly get them and think I'll never use this but its free so I'll take it. BAM need 2 vga cables.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Seriously vga cables are one of those things that over the years I've unintentionally collected and rarely use but come in handy at the most random times.


I have so many VGA's it's not even funny. I use two daily, and have about another 20+ in a box. I just can't bring myself to get rid of them! Same with power cables for anything.

"You never know..."

4 years later:

My wife - "Honey, you should get rid of this box of wires you never use..."

Me - "NO! She wants to take our precious... " *snatches box from her*


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I like your setup tbh but I don't like the big bulky part underneath the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want no legs there, kind of like this but I'm still playing around with the rear middle leg so it can support more weight so I can remove that front leg in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for crappy pic)


What if you did a corner support leg? A leg that would fit snug in the corner and be flush with the corner of the desk? And from the center of corner you could actually have another support angle come out.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have so many VGA's it's not even funny. I use two daily, and have about another 20+ in a box. I just can't bring myself to get rid of them! Same with power cables for anything.
> 
> "You never know..."
> 
> 4 years later:
> 
> My wife - "Honey, you should get rid of this box of wires you never use..."
> 
> Me - "NO! She wants to take our precious... " *snatches box from her*


This made me LOL for real, the best part was I read it in Sméagol's voice


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have so many VGA's it's not even funny. I use two daily, and have about another 20+ in a box. I just can't bring myself to get rid of them! Same with power cables for anything.
> 
> "You never know..."
> 
> 4 years later:
> 
> My wife - "Honey, you should get rid of this box of wires you never use..."
> 
> Me - "NO! She wants to take our precious... " *snatches box from her*


If my fiance had the chance my "office" (my playroom) would be gone.







thanks for shiny things like gold, silver, and diamonds the keep the woman distracted from her master plan....


----------



## HPE1000

Just in the past couple months I have gotten 6 or so vga cables, its getting ridiculous, not to mention how many are shoved away everywhere else over the years. If only they were hdmi cables!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have so many VGA's it's not even funny. I use two daily, and have about another 20+ in a box. I just can't bring myself to get rid of them! Same with power cables for anything.
> 
> "You never know..."
> 
> 4 years later:
> 
> My wife - "Honey, you should get rid of this box of wires you never use..."
> 
> Me - "NO! She wants to take our precious... " *snatches box from her*


hehe


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> What if you did a corner support leg? A leg that would fit snug in the corner and be flush with the corner of the desk? And from the center of corner you could actually have another support angle come out.


So you mean put that in the read middle corner leg? Do you think you could add it to a picture / my one?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> If my fiance had the chance my "office" (my playroom) would be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for shiny things like gold, silver, and diamonds the keep the woman distracted from her master plan....


Luckily my wife has no problem with me having my own space. She's tried to move in on it a few times, and it randomly comes up that she would like to set up her easel near my desk, and uses the "It would be nice to spend more time together." line, but I know it's a trap. She'd move the easel over, and that would be it for a week, but then... Then there are bottles of paint on my desk, one of my desk drawers gets taken over, she starts using my chair instead of the stool... Soon I'll be in the closet with that box of VGA's. So I won't let her. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just in the past couple months I have gotten 6 or so vga cables, its getting ridiculous, not to mention how many are shoved away everywhere else over the years. If only they were hdmi cables!


The last time we moved I found all of those VGA's stuffed in boxes, in the top of the closet, under the couch... I even found one in the bathroom for who knows what reason. lmao

I swear these things come to life and multiply.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Amen to that brother! Yeah, I'm a HUGE predator fan


Man, now I'm in the mood to watch it.


----------



## Blindrage606

Get back on topic ppl! Post your random tat on reddit or make another off topic thread.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man, now I'm in the mood to watch it.


Is it just me, or does the barrel of that grenade launcher make some sort of a strange optical illusion...


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I swear these things come to life and multiply.


They're like rabbits I tell ya.


----------



## GlassToTheArson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Is it just me, or does the barrel of that grenade launcher make some sort of a strange optical illusion...


You know, I just noticed that too. It's from the paint on the barrel being scratched off. Kinda looks likes a white ring at the end of the barrel though. Trippy


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I have so many VGA's it's not even funny. I use two daily, and have about another 20+ in a box. I just can't bring myself to get rid of them! Same with power cables for anything.
> 
> "You never know..."
> 
> 4 years later:
> 
> My wife - "Honey, you should get rid of this box of wires you never use..."
> 
> Me - "NO! She wants to take our precious... " *snatches box from her*


Haha tell me about it. If there's ever an apocalypse and vga cables become the new currency who'll have the last laugh though?


Edit: To stay on topic though, this is what I had before the Galant.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Haha tell me about it. If there's ever an apocalypse and vga cables become the new currency who'll have the last laugh though?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Haha tell me about it. If there's ever an apocalypse and vga cables become the new currency who'll have the last laugh though?


When geeks rule the world!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Is it just me, or does the barrel of that grenade launcher make some sort of a strange optical illusion...


Its a fake M203 not a real one thats way it looks strange

http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Predator


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a fake M203 not a real one thats way it looks strange
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Predator


Well yeah, but it blends in with the chaingun behind it or something, it just looks strange to me. lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Well yeah, but it blends in with the chaingun behind it or something, it just looks strange to me. lol


Its not a chain gun its a mini gun a small gatling gun the M242 Bushmaster is a chain gun

Quote from wikipedia
A chain gun is a type of machine gun or autocannon that uses an external source of power, rather than diverting energy from the cartridge, to cycle the weapon, and does so via a continuous loop of chain similar to that used on a motorcycle or bicycle. "Chain gun" is a registered trademark of Alliant Techsystems Inc.[1] for a chain-powered weapon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_cannon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaingun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolver_cannon

Off topic


----------



## TokiHacker




----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Get back on topic ppl! Post your random tat on reddit or make another off topic thread.




Back on topic then


----------



## TokiHacker

Very Nice


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I decided to put my case on the floor to free up some space on my desk. Also bought some Auralex foam to help with the isolation.

Edit: Sorry for the phone pic

*Before*


*After*


----------



## TokiHacker

Very nice, I just cannot stand my machine on the floor....


----------



## ironsurvivor

I know you said you coulden't go to ikea, but they have this nice little table called the ikea lack table i think is what its called. Thats what my rig is sitting on. It was only 8 bucks.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I know you said you coulden't go to ikea, but they have this nice little table called the ikea lack table i think is what its called. Thats what my rig is sitting on. It was only 8 bucks.


Winning


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I know you said you coulden't go to ikea, but they have this nice little table called the ikea lack table i think is what its called. Thats what my rig is sitting on. It was only 8 bucks.


I have one of those to the left of my Galant that has 2 of my rigs on it. For the price, you can't beat them!


----------



## ironsurvivor

You really cant. They are great little tables. Nice to see you WonderMutt


----------



## WonderMutt

Same to you, sir! I haven't really be able to be around a lot like I used to, but I'm trying to make time for OCN.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I decided to put my case on the floor to free up some space on my desk. Also bought some Auralex foam to help with the isolation.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the phone pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> *After*


You should really try tilting your speakers up using the foam so the tweeters are directly aiming at your ears.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I know you said you coulden't go to ikea, but they have this nice little table called the ikea lack table i think is what its called. Thats what my rig is sitting on. It was only 8 bucks.


I suppose if yer fancy. Good ol' piece of wood works as well.


----------



## TokiHacker

Thats what I would do.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr




----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I like your setup tbh but I don't like the big bulky part underneath the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want no legs there, kind of like the picture below but I'm still playing around with the rear middle leg so it can support more weight. So in turn I can remove that front leg in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for crappy pic)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are great for more workspace! In UDK / 3ds max / maya / after effects / everything. lol I love them, I got them for free (no power cords and vga but who cares I've got tons).


Very similar to the one I built! Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?


Spoiler: My setup!













Spoiler: Cable management :


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I suppose if yer fancy. Good ol' piece of wood works as well.


I can confirm this. I consider myself to be quite the classy individual, and a piece of wood has worked wonders for me over the years.

I also own the Ikea lack table, but use it as an end table for my couch. It holds a plant, a coaster, and occasionally some scotch.


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Very similar to the one I built! Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cable management :


Yup looks similar. I used book cases instead of legs because of how many networking books I have.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Very similar to the one I built! Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cable management :


That looks wicked! I want mine kind of like that but a little bit thinner in thickness. It looks so clean! nice job! I hate messy cable!


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up! Kind of you to let your sister have one of you're DVI cables.


Yeah and her cord came in the mail today and it turns out that I bought a male to male cable







looks like I have to wait another 2 business days.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> That looks wicked! I want mine kind of like that but a little bit thinner in thickness. It looks so clean! nice job! I hate messy cable!


Thanks! I hate my setup getting messy and seeing cables just drives me insane.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Thanks! I hate my setup getting messy and seeing cables just drives me insane.


I'm not the only one! yay! ocd brothers!


----------



## mehal88

Desk is a little messy but I love my setup


----------



## TheReciever

Welcome to the forums!

Thats a fine way to use the real estate you have there









Heres mine for the moment


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I'm not the only one! yay! ocd brothers!


Yay!!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> So you mean put that in the read middle corner leg? Do you think you could add it to a picture / my one?


Ok sorry for the crappy quality I'm using Google docs. But on the rear corner you would have 2 legs that meet up 45 degree angles cut so they match up and make a corner post. Then you could either cut 2 angle pieces, or use 2 Shelving brackets, and put them on the sides of the corner legs to add support from the corner to table top. And have another piece coming from the center of the corner to add to the support for the corner table top area. The pic from above it looks smaller then what I am thinking but thats' only b/c I cannot cannot rotate to match up to the angle of the leg.

If you still are not getting what I am saying I can try and load up Gimp to draw it











Actually I just saw another desk by "Toader" like what you have designed, and maybe he can give you some suggestions. But if you look at the cable management pic, you will get an idea, Granted I think without having support like I suggest that with enough weight it will eventually start to bow down. If you go to Home Depot site or a site like it then search for shelf bracket you will see what I am think about for the support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toader*
> 
> Changed a couple things. Sorry for the poor quality! Heres my setup, I'm thinking about getting lights to put on the back edge of the desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to note. if you go to a site like homedepot and do a search for shelf bracket, you can see what I was thinking of for support at the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cable management :


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ugly because of two balloons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put foil once on that three and millions of bugs grew in the earth, so not a good option. Balloons are my solution. Do you think foil will look better.










i meant the foil would be ugly. balloons are awesome aka pinkie pie


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehal88*
> 
> Desk is a little messy but I love my setup


Wicked Setup.


----------



## TokiHacker




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*


specs on those power macs g4!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TokiHacker

dual core 2gbs of ram and 500gb drives.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice setup you got there.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.
> 
> If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.
> 
> If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.
> 
> I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.
> 
> Laters


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Really nice setup you got there.


Thankyou


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


Is this a serious post?

spolier and yes it was a killer setup back in 2007

love the fat ps3


----------



## Remix65

speaking of old school... when i first came here in 2008 i had this set up.

i got ashamed then the evolution begun rofl...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



===========================================================
*THE EVOLUTION OF MY SET UP 2008--2013*
===========================================================





i remember this pic someone provided some hacked codes in another forum and you could get free pizza delivered at home rofl.

took me a few days to get the courage to break the law..


this dog followed me from work. the dog pound had been trying to get a hold of her for weeks til they gave up. at work i used to go outside and befriend her until one day she followed me home. the smartest dog i've had hands down; smarter and stronger than any dog i've had.

the first day i locked her at the back yard with the rest of the dogs and at work at lunch i she found her way back to work ***fffffff... the girls who worked at the hospital next to us wanted her and i gave her to one of them.






another dog the neighborhood kids brought me. kept it for a few days then gave it to a friend. about every yr the kids bring me a dog...
when neighbors lose dogs they come to my house. they call me the dog whisperer rofl..








started from the bottom now i'm here...

i just need an i7-3770k- i7-3970 and 16gb then i'll stop rofl...

the setup has been inspired a lot by setups in this thread, monitor, deals subforums...


----------



## OkanG

I'm just waiting for someone to quote all the pictures above, just to make everyone mad for not putting them in a spoiler.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm just waiting for someone to quote all the pictures above, just to make everyone mad for not putting them in a spoiler.


lol
You know someone will.
It is just inevitable.


----------



## Remix65

if it makes ya happy...


----------



## HesterDW

I never looked at the beginning of this thread. I don't know if it's just me but I think case design has gotten so much better over the past few years.


----------



## T-Willi

My desk setup


----------



## HPE1000

Playing some pokemon because my storage drive with a little over 1tb of games has a SMART error and I am waiting for the replacement to get here (prob tomorrow) to do a last second transfer of all my games.


Didn't realize I was in the picture until I put it on my computer, so I didn't really care













Closet has a mini fridge, water dispenser, small cabinet with glasses and snacks in it, and then I just have some shelves to store random stuff. Not really worth taking a picture of at the moment.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Playing some pokemon because my storage drive with a little over 1tb of games has a SMART error and I am waiting for the replacement to get here (prob tomorrow) to do a last second transfer of all my games.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I was in the picture until I put it on my computer, so I didn't really care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closet has a mini fridge, water dispenser, small cabinet with glasses and snacks in it, and then I just have some shelves to store random stuff. Not really worth taking a picture of at the moment.


Do you have two TVs or is that a mirror over your dresser?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Do you have two TVs or is that a mirror over your dresser?


It's a TV, a 51" samsung plasma.


----------



## HesterDW

Any reason for having two TV's 10 ft apart or just cause you can.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Any reason for having two TV's 10 ft apart or just cause you can.


One is larger than the other and I use it while in bed and everything, and the other is for watching tv at my desk.









Why not?


----------



## Remix65

i see nothing wierd having tvs. listen to 2 somtimes 3 online radio stations. talk shows, music shows...
tv just got too expensive and distracting for me...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i see nothing wierd having tvs. listen to 2 somtimes 3 online radio stations. talk shows, music shows...
> tv just got too expensive and distracting for me...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> One is larger than the other and I use it while in bed and everything, and the other is for watching tv at my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?


I'm the most biased person be to asked that question. I haven't watched TV in 3 months and don't miss it one bit.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I watch TV fairly often, so I don't have a problem having two in my bedroom.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I watch TV fairly often, so I don't have a problem having two in my bedroom.


you're not the only one







i had two tv's standing right next to each other, not even a centimeter between







although i ended up needing room for another monitor and money for my last project, so i sold it


----------



## bryce

http://imgur.com/UOcd9Fc



Don't know if I want to buy a second monitor or not. I got the Dell for an amazing price and not sure if I want another one or not. It would make the two main displays look good matching and all, but do I really need 4 monitors for just gaming and no sli setup?

And for a surround/sli setup do the resolutions, etc have to match or what? How would the two acer monitors look mounted above the dell (when i get a second one if I do).


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'm the most biased person be to asked that question. I haven't watched TV in 3 months and don't miss it one bit.


I haven't watched English speaking TV in almost 10 years. I spend 5 days a week at a work apartment that does not contain a TV.


----------



## 2k-jacob

I have been lurking in these forums for quite a while, and I finally got to a point were I am ready to upload my room after going through at least a thousand pages in this thread (A lot of good ideas came from this thread)

Anyway, this is my room. I am about to graduate high school, and all of the computer related things I paid for, with the exception of the speakers and the receiver, which were in our garage collecting dust. I only got into the computer scene because I was getting into the Photography scene, hence why i had to re-size all of the pictures. Thankfully, some of the bokeh was retained.

A bit messy, I never make my bed.


This is my desk setup.


Bokeh shot of my mouse.


The LED light behind the monitor is a nice addition I made recently


Same idea, just in the daylight.


The Klipsch Speakers are amazing.


Old Pioneer Receiver, and it works! I recently put the carbon fiber on it, looks nicer on the desk that way.


The sub in the corner.


Old HDD caddy that I used for cable management.


I am wanting to ditch the Blue LED fans, but I was wondering, any way to just disable the LEDs, or are they wired in series so that I would need to buy new fans?


This is the work bench/Server station/Laptop charging desk.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2k-jacob*
> 
> I have been lurking in these forums for quite a while, and I finally got to a point were I am ready to upload my room after going through at least a thousand pages in this thread (A lot of good ideas came from this thread)
> 
> Anyway, this is my room. I am about to graduate high school, and all of the computer related things I paid for, with the exception of the speakers and the receiver, which were in our garage collecting dust. I only got into the computer scene because I was getting into the Photography scene, hence why i had to re-size all of the pictures. Thankfully, some of the bokeh was retained.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A bit messy, I never make my bed.
> 
> 
> This is my desk setup.
> 
> 
> Bokeh shot of my mouse.
> 
> 
> The LED light behind the monitor is a nice addition I made recently
> 
> 
> Same idea, just in the daylight.
> 
> 
> The Klipsch Speakers are amazing.
> 
> 
> Old Pioneer Receiver, and it works! I recently put the carbon fiber on it, looks nicer on the desk that way.
> 
> 
> The sub in the corner.
> 
> 
> Old HDD caddy that I used for cable management.
> 
> 
> I am wanting to ditch the Blue LED fans, but I was wondering, any way to just disable the LEDs, or are they wired in series so that I would need to buy new fans?
> 
> 
> This is the work bench/Server station/Laptop charging desk.


What is in the case under your right speaker?

Why would you put that hideous apple sticker on your rig??

great setup tho!

WELCOME TO OCN!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2k-jacob*
> 
> I have been lurking in these forums for quite a while, and I finally got to a point were I am ready to upload my room after going through at least a thousand pages in this thread (A lot of good ideas came from this thread)
> 
> Anyway, this is my room. I am about to graduate high school, and all of the computer related things I paid for, with the exception of the speakers and the receiver, which were in our garage collecting dust. I only got into the computer scene because I was getting into the Photography scene, hence why i had to re-size all of the pictures. Thankfully, some of the bokeh was retained.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A bit messy, I never make my bed.
> 
> 
> This is my desk setup.
> 
> 
> Bokeh shot of my mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED light behind the monitor is a nice addition I made recently
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Same idea, just in the daylight.
> 
> 
> The Klipsch Speakers are amazing.
> 
> 
> Old Pioneer Receiver, and it works! I recently put the carbon fiber on it, looks nicer on the desk that way.
> 
> 
> The sub in the corner.
> 
> 
> Old HDD caddy that I used for cable management.
> 
> 
> I am wanting to ditch the Blue LED fans, but I was wondering, any way to just disable the LEDs, or are they wired in series so that I would need to buy new fans?
> 
> 
> This is the work bench/Server station/Laptop charging desk.


Beautiful setup, this picture in particular stuck out to me though. Also I'd love to see your specs.


----------



## 2k-jacob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is in the case under your right speaker?
> 
> Why would you put that hideous apple sticker on your rig??
> 
> great setup tho!
> 
> WELCOME TO OCN!


That case is for my camera, but I recently upgraded, all of my lenses don't find in it anymore. As for the apple sticker, the side needed something, that's what I had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Beautiful setup, this picture in particular stuck out to me though. Also I'd love to see your specs.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I am working on my profile, but just briefly the computer us running on an Intel Core i5 2500k @4.5ghz,and an Asus 550ti at the moment looking to upgrade soon. The monitor is a dell s2240m,and it is amazing. Bezel is really nice.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> These are pictures of my room from every corner. Looking at the quality of these pictures wants me to buy a camera for when I post on OCN.
> 
> 
> Only two monitors are on right now becasuse I just built my little sister a computer but didnt have the DVI cable. Not much longer though thanks to Newegg 2 day shipping


nice keyboard + wall color. haha. love those triple portrait monitors.


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Is this a serious post?
> 
> spolier and yes it was a killer setup back in 2007
> 
> love the fat ps3


I still find it killer til now. It's just so clean and simple. White, glass, hints of black and stainless metal always make me in love.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I've got two free 19" monitors that I'll be adding to my setup over the next week and itll probably look like this. Random monitors ftw!




I'm officially never going back to a single monitor setup if I can help it, this is nice!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I'm officially never going back to a single monitor setup if I can help it, this is nice!


Are those 19" monitors with a 24" monitor? I want something similar, don't know what size my side monitors would have to be with my 27" Philips


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are those 19" monitors with a 24" monitor? I want something similar, don't know what size my side monitors would have to be with my 27" Philips


They are 19" side monitors with a 23.6" in the middle.

I think something like this would look cool. They're using a 27" in the middle with 19" monitors on the sides. Only thing I cant figure out is whether the side 19" monitors are widescreen or not.


----------



## HesterDW

Oops.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Here it is ... the cave!


----------



## 2k-jacob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> They are 19" side monitors with a 23.6" in the middle.
> 
> I think something like this would look cool. They're using a 27" in the middle with 19" monitors on the sides. Only thing I cant figure out is whether the side 19" monitors are widescreen or not.


My guess is that the 19" monitors are indeed widescreen, put in portrait mode


----------



## cr4p

got a new table(?) haha.


----------



## vaporizer

here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.


your post makes me want to delete my post.









nice "oven" case? it looks like oven. haha


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Did you ever do a build log? I would love to see the process. Also what LED's are you using behind your monitors?

Looked at your sig right after posting that.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.


This has got to be one of the sickest setups I've seen yet.
Inspires me to do something better.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Also what LED's are you using behind your monitors?


Would also like to know this, & if they come in Green?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> your post makes me want to delete my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice "oven" case? it looks like oven. haha


lol. it heats my room up like an oven for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice! Did you ever do a build log? I would love to see the process. Also what LED's are you using behind your monitors?
> 
> Looked at your sig right after posting that.


blue ccfl's left over from when i switched to LED's for the case. i will soon go to white LED's for the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> This has got to be one of the sickest setups I've seen yet.
> Inspires me to do something better.


TYVM.







there are some pretty slick set-ups on here and i just wanted to be somewhat close to them


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are those 19" monitors with a 24" monitor? I want something similar, don't know what size my side monitors would have to be with my 27" Philips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 19" side monitors with a 23.6" in the middle.
> 
> I think something like this would look cool. They're using a 27" in the middle with 19" monitors on the sides. Only thing I cant figure out is whether the side 19" monitors are widescreen or not.
Click to expand...

Any idea about those 2 side monitor model coz i want to buy two 19 inch monitor that can be in portrait mode i have a 27 inch monitor already
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2k-jacob*
> 
> I have been lurking in these forums for quite a while, and I finally got to a point were I am ready to upload my room after going through at least a thousand pages in this thread (A lot of good ideas came from this thread)
> 
> Anyway, this is my room. I am about to graduate high school, and all of the computer related things I paid for, with the exception of the speakers and the receiver, which were in our garage collecting dust. I only got into the computer scene because I was getting into the Photography scene, hence why i had to re-size all of the pictures. Thankfully, some of the bokeh was retained.
> 
> This is my desk setup.


Where did you get that table?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.


awesome setup, I concur with the above poster, definitely one of the nicest I've seen here!


----------



## 2k-jacob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Where did you get that table?


A local unfinished furniture store, then I stained it and my dad sealed it HVLP style.


----------



## semajha

Thanks for the response, it's a very nice looking table. I love the wood stain color... Tried looking for a desk similar to that in Houston but couldn't find any that I liked.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Playing some pokemon because my storage drive with a little over 1tb of games has a SMART error and I am waiting for the replacement to get here (prob tomorrow) to do a last second transfer of all my games.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I was in the picture until I put it on my computer, so I didn't really care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closet has a mini fridge, water dispenser, small cabinet with glasses and snacks in it, and then I just have some shelves to store random stuff. Not really worth taking a picture of at the moment.


Very nice setup i must know what desk you have. I am sick of my smaller glass L desk.


----------



## TokiHacker

I have got to know how did you build that case...


----------



## Ramzinho

here is my cosy living room.. i enjoy it with the wife















don't mind those cables beside the TV. i'm going on vacation tomorrow. and when i come back after the weekend. i'll redo my wires for my TV setup and put together my computer









And Yes. this is sound proof walls


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here is my side of the room. i am waiting for cables for the other two monitors. my wifes side had sewing machines and arts and crafts stuff all spread out so i will spare you all. i also posted in the surround thread.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again, that is, hands down, the coolest case on OCN! Love your setup, but I love that case even more!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> awesome setup, I concur with the above poster, definitely one of the nicest I've seen here!


Tyvm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, that is, hands down, the coolest case on OCN! Love your setup, but I love that case even more!


Funny you say that as I think yours is one of the coolest I've seen. You have so much work space to spread out and all those monitors makes me jelly. Thanks so much for your comment.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> here is my cosy living room.. i enjoy it with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't mind those cables beside the TV. i'm going on vacation tomorrow. and when i come back after the weekend. i'll redo my wires for my TV setup and put together my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Yes. this is sound proof walls


I feel that sub you've got there is not taking full advantage of sound proof walls. Needs a triple SVS PB-13 setup!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I feel that sub you've got there is not taking full advantage of sound proof walls. Needs a triple SVS PB-13 setup!


well it's a HTIB.. so nothing fancy. serves me well for the purpose. a decent HT setup here would be 4 times more expensive than US


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> Very nice setup i must know what desk you have. I am sick of my smaller glass L desk.


It was at office max and it's called the brenton studio merido collection.

Here is the link to all the stuff
http://www.officemax.com/catalog/promotions.jsp?catId=cat1830048

I have the main desk, computer desk, and corner desk.

The prices have come down a little in the past years so that's a plus.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> well it's a HTIB.. so nothing fancy. serves me well for the purpose. a decent HT setup here would be 4 times more expensive than US


My parents live in Kuwait and the electronics are actually much cheaper because of the exchange rates. Anything my dad cant find in kuwait he ships to my house and picks them up when he is on holidays.

Why so expensive in Egypt?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Funny you say that as I think yours is one of the coolest I've seen. You have so much work space to spread out and all those monitors makes me jelly. Thanks so much for your comment.


Thank you, sir! Yeah, I love my setup and the space is really necessary as I work from home a bit and I'm in school, so I need a place to do homework, but it would be really complete if I had a case as cool as yours!

Currently I'm debating on buying a MM Ascension CYO, a Corsair 900D or building a case similar to yours. I'd love to build something like what you have, but I don't really have the time or the right tools to do it justice, so I'll probably end up buying one, but I don't know yet. I just know I need to get something bigger than my 500R for my 2700k build since I have both my rads mounted externally because the case is to small. Makes my nice clean setup look a bit unfinished.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> My parents live in Kuwait and the electronics are actually much cheaper because of the exchange rates. Anything my dad cant find in kuwait he ships to my house and picks them up when he is on holidays.
> 
> Why so expensive in Egypt?


1 Dinar Kuwaitian = 23 Egyptian pound. Average wage in kuwait is 100 Dinars/week
1 USD = 7 Egyptian pound







Average wage in USA = 600 USD/Week

Average Weekly wage in egypt is 300/LE which is like 90$ LOL

go figure


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> 1 Dinar Kuwaitian = 23 Egyptian pound. Average wage in kuwait is 100 Dinars/week
> 1 USD = 7 Egyptian pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average wage in USA = 600 USD/Week
> 
> Average Weekly wage in egypt is 300/LE which is like 90$ LOL
> 
> go figure


DANG..

My dad makes about $5770/week Dinar. That is why he moved from the US to go to work over there.

I guess I never thought about exchange rates in relation to goods because I only get paid in US and buy US priced products.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> My parents live in Kuwait and the electronics are actually much cheaper because of the exchange rates. Anything my dad cant find in kuwait he ships to my house and picks them up when he is on holidays.
> 
> Why so expensive in Egypt?


A Dinar is about $3.75 when I was in Kuwait last it was Dollar to Dinar for most things..


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> A Dinar is about $3.75 when I was in Kuwait last it was Dollar to Dinar for most things..


The only items that are more expensive are apple products.

Remember Kuwait has no sales tax, no income tax, and no property tax. You cant own property the government owns all the property, so you have to make a lease payment on the land. My dad is an expat, so he cant lease land anyway.

I just got off the phone with my dad who has lived there for the last 4yrs and says nothing is 1-1. he said everything is very close to same cost in US currency. The only thing that is double are apple products and English only keyboard. Most electronics are coming from asian countries at very low cost.

Also, labor is extremely cheap. He has a staff who washes their cars daily, cooks and cleans. All for about 40-60 dinar a week.

Oh and gas is .80 cents a gallon.

cost of living is one of the main reasons he took the job. He also gets 4 roundtrip first class tickets to come home twice a year with my mom.

any other questions or comments feel free to send me a PM, so we dont take this thread off topic any farther.

Thanks


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> A Dinar is about $3.75 when I was in Kuwait last it was Dollar to Dinar for most things..
> 
> 
> 
> The only items that are more expensive are apple products.
> 
> Remember Kuwait has no sales tax, no income tax, and no property tax. You cant own property the government owns all the property, so you have to make a lease payment on the land. My dad is an expat, so he cant lease land anyway.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dad who has lived there for the last 4yrs and says nothing is 1-1. he said everything is very close to same cost in US currency. The only thing that is double are apple products and English only keyboard. Most electronics are coming from asian countries at very low cost.
> 
> Also, labor is extremely cheap. He has a staff who washes their cars daily, cooks and cleans. All for about 40-60 dinar a week.
> 
> Oh and gas is .80 cents a gallon.
> 
> cost of living is one of the main reasons he took the job. He also gets 4 roundtrip first class tickets to come home twice a year with my mom.
> 
> any other questions or comments feel free to send me a PM, so we dont take this thread off topic any farther.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Why would you be offended? I'm aware of why people take jobs there been there dine that. I was sharing an experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Why would you be offended? I'm aware of why people take jobs there been there dine that. I was sharing an experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not offended at all. not sure how you read that in my post.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> The only items that are more expensive are apple products.
> 
> Remember Kuwait has no sales tax, no income tax, and no property tax. You cant own property the government owns all the property, so you have to make a lease payment on the land. My dad is an expat, so he cant lease land anyway.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my dad who has lived there for the last 4yrs and says nothing is 1-1. he said everything is very close to same cost in US currency. The only thing that is double are apple products and English only keyboard. Most electronics are coming from asian countries at very low cost.
> 
> *Also, labor is extremely cheap. He has a staff who washes their cars daily, cooks and cleans. All for about 40-60 dinar a week.
> 
> Oh and gas is .80 cents a gallon.
> 
> cost of living is one of the main reasons he took the job. He also gets 4 roundtrip first class tickets to come home twice a year with my mom.
> 
> any other questions or comments feel free to send me a PM, so we dont take this thread off topic any farther.
> 
> Thanks*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am not offended at all. not sure how you read that in my post.


Because this has nothing to do with the price of electronics or other consumer goods.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Because this has nothing to do with the price of electronics or other consumer goods.


I was just giving some more added information because cost of living or cost of goods isnt in context if you just choose one item to compare. That is like saying gas is more expensive in the US than Kuwait, so it is more expensive to live in the US.

You said
Quote:


> Dollar to Dinar for most things


My dad gave me all the reasons on the phone to why that is a total blanket statement. I was in Kuwait, Egypt and Lebanon for Christmas and New Years two years ago. That comment didn't make much sense to me either, so I called my dad.

I simply wanted to relay that info.

No offense taken.


----------



## HesterDW

_*Daily pic whoring post._


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, that is, hands down, the coolest case on OCN! Love your setup, but I love that case even more!


I like this case:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/piratemodafterpicture.jpg/

This little fella sits on my desk and watches:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/stuffedsperm.jpg/


----------



## MKUL7R4

^ is that a sperm cell? serious question.


----------



## MaxxOmega

He sure is. Little stuffed toy...


----------



## HPE1000

lol when I saw it I was like umm... I am not going to say it, I should wait for someone else to ask


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpinkis*
> 
> you could try velcro'ing the wires into bundles and use velcro strips (the ones with the adhesive on one side) to attach the bundle to the backside of the desk's backing board.


Something like that would work.
I used a handful of those plastic hanger hooks ($3 a pack from Walmart) that have the adhesive on the back. Three or four of those in a line gave me a place to lay the cables...I just bundled them together with velcro cable ties and laid the bundle across the hooks, so they're resting just above the bottom of the back of the desk and give me easy access if I need to undo them.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Someone asked for a wider shot of my room, so here goes...


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*
> 
> Someone asked for a wider shot of my room, so here goes...


LOL, but u must like one piece







dont u ?


----------



## fido

double posted coz of double click


----------



## fido

am thinking to add http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y1622/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QGBV7E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1








it should make the room look nice specially when i switch off the lights


----------



## squall325

I love the loft bed.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> am thinking to add http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y1622/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QGBV7E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should make the room look nice specially when i switch off the lights


I love your setup! I've wanted one of those loft beds since I was a kid, and now I'm a grown man and still want one. lmao But.... My wife would kill me.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> am thinking to add http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y1622/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QGBV7E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should make the room look nice specially when i switch off the lights
> 
> 
> 
> I love your setup! I've wanted one of those loft beds since I was a kid, and now I'm a grown man and still want one. lmao But.... My wife would kill me.
Click to expand...

lol am 24 years old and i sleep up there it feels like a smooth trip on a ship without motion sickness so comfy

well u can tell her its for kids if u got any







or if u got spare room play around with it and put it in, i have sofa bed on the side for my bro when he come over or friends etc..


----------



## ironsurvivor

Those red nzxt leds are awesome. Im using the same ones in my case


----------



## fido

ye it looks cool







am actually doing somthing very close to what u have, am putting Corsair Air series fans 4 120 sp high performance with the red ring on the radiator for h100, then High airflow for the back of the case , lastly getting The red sleeved extension cables from rosewill cheapest one i found


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> lol am 24 years old and i sleep up there it feels like a smooth trip on a ship without motion sickness so comfy
> 
> well u can tell her its for kids if u got any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if u got spare room play around with it and put it in, i have sofa bed on the side for my bro when he come over or friends etc..


No kids, no spare room.







Found one of them at a rummage sale last summer and tried all weekend to come up with an excuse to buy it and couldn't lol


----------



## fido

sex on it will be fun







joking don't try =.=! it will break


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> sex on it will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking don't try =.=! it will break


I actually LOL'd.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> sex on it will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking don't try =.=! it will break


LMAO! I'm a big dude, too... I would NOT attempt that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I actually LOL'd.


I did too. lol


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> sex on it will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking don't try =.=! it will break


I totally pictured like a warning label on the bed..

way too funny!

I have seen those loft beds made out of solid wood and you could do anything on them! Same company that makes wall beds makes those sold wood loft beds. They are very pricey tho!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> sex on it will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking don't try =.=! it will break
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I'm a big dude, too... I would NOT attempt that.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I actually LOL'd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did too. lol
Click to expand...

good for u size does matter


----------



## funfortehfun

A little bit of help needed - I've got a bush behind my computer desk. Any suggestions?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> A little bit of help needed - I've got a bush behind my computer desk. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.bluelounge.com/products/cablebox/


----------



## Ramzinho

Use zip ties and paper clips. You know those with a black metal end. Stick them behind your screen with double faced stickers and route cables through them. Easy chesp way









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Use zip ties and paper clips. You know those with a black metal end. Stick them behind your screen with double faced stickers and route cables through them. Easy chesp way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> http://www.bluelounge.com/products/cablebox/


I like both of yalls ideas

I would like to see the paperclip one Like a pic


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I like both of yalls ideas
> 
> I would like to see the paperclip one Like a pic












http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I like both of yalls ideas
> 
> I would like to see the paperclip one Like a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CptAsian

These are some great ideas for desk cable management. The wires behind my desk are a disaster, and I'll use one of these ideas, and fix it up eventually.


----------



## funfortehfun

I'll definitely look into both of them, especially the CableBox - the back end of my desk (monitor back, PC back) is facing towards the entrance of the computer room, not the wall, so it creates a special need for cable management.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> sex on it will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking don't try =.=! it will break


Shake it till you break it









if you know what I mean... lol


----------



## phillyd

best thing I've seen is using zip ties and adhesive hooks. the paper clips is a good thing for the end of the wires. anything that has removable cables needs extras for when you use em elsewhere.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/attachments/oh_gif-gif.4719/


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Those red nzxt leds are awesome. Im using the same ones in my case


Good eye! Thanks for noticing!


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> LOL, but u must like one piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont u ?


I have no "One Piece" items at all, not even a figure... oh the Jack Rackham pirate flag? is that what you are on about?


----------



## ShineGraphics

Set up at a mates place for the night


----------



## EpicPie

Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I am far too lazy to find it, but I saw this room on here a while back with some folks asking about that lamp I think...

Owner of the room: Did you know your setup is a meme? lol


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












is that the TV you fixed?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Re-did my studio setup a bit. Wall mounted a TV above my monitors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the TV you fixed?
Click to expand...

Yes
Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## moddedMessiah




----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*


Dig the tiger.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*


love the setup i did notice u got razer Tiamait how is it good ?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> A little bit of help needed - I've got a bush behind my computer desk. Any suggestions?


use cable zipper's
many colors there if it was me i would chose black to fit the case etc..
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Wire-Zipper-Organizer-Colors/dp/B0082UB0H2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1365022490&sr=8-5&keywords=cable+zipper
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-CIT-MWH-8-Diameter-Management/dp/B000WNG0MW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1365022490&sr=8-6&keywords=cable+zipper
http://www.amazon.com/Evriholder-Cable-Zipper-Organizer-Medium/dp/B000LNV09G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1365022490&sr=8-4&keywords=cable+zipper
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-CIT-SGY-8-Diameter-Management/dp/B000WNHCZ6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1365022490&sr=8-7&keywords=cable+zipper
http://www.amazon.com/Feet-Cable-Zipper-Cord-Organizer/dp/B00C4QROPC/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1365022498&sr=8-29&keywords=cable+zipper
http://www.neweysonline.co.uk/newlec-split-cable-cover-pa6-flame-******ed-25mm-black/1050362957/ProductInformation.raction


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> love the setup i did notice u got razer Tiamait how is it good ?


The sound is great I did have a Maximus extreme IV before the rampage and that was better due to it having the grey audio input as the rampage is missing that one so I only get 5.1 ATM, was going to put in a external sound card but thought there is no point.
I want a headset that connects optical audio 7.1 but I may be dreaming lol.
Anyways back to the question it is a GREAT head set I own my fair share of headsets and this ranks the best, I have the turtle beach tango and astro pro just to name a few.
The bass could be a little better that's my only complaint.
I also have a Bose companion 5 and find that beats out any sound system/ headset I have/ have.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


Wow, your computer costs as much as my car. I don't know what to say...besides congrats on winning at life.


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Wow, your computer costs as much as my car. I don't know what to say...besides congrats on winning at life.


I have a rare blood disorder only 700 people in the world have requiring me to need blood transfusions every 2 weeks to stay alive I am not rich I am on disability and not winning in life LOL but thanks that makes me feel better in my overall situation.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Wow, your computer costs as much as my car. I don't know what to say...besides congrats on winning at life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rare blood disorder only 700 people in the world have requiring me to need blood transfusions every 2 weeks to stay alive I am not rich I am on disability and not winning in life LOL but thanks that makes me feel better in my overall situation.
Click to expand...

Well at least you know what to spend your money on


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Well at least you know what to spend your money on


The man's got his priorities in check. Right on.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> I have a rare blood disorder only 700 people in the world have requiring me to need blood transfusions every 2 weeks to stay alive I am not rich I am on disability and not winning in life LOL but thanks that makes me feel better in my overall situation.


Reminds me, life is rarely only good or only bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Well at least you know what to spend your money on


lol Amen.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> I have a rare blood disorder only 700 people in the world have requiring me to need blood transfusions every 2 weeks to stay alive I am not rich I am on disability and not winning in life LOL but thanks that makes me feel better in my overall situation.


I wish I could say something like get well soon... but unfortunately I know it's not going to go anywhere







I hope it doesn't affect you too much
well done for making the best of a bad situation, that rig is a beast too

Welcome to OCN it's a pleasure to have you here Messiah


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> LOL, but u must like one piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont u ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no "One Piece" items at all, not even a figure... oh the Jack Rackham pirate flag? is that what you are on about?
Click to expand...

ye u love pirate things = am sure u like 1 piece


----------



## fido

Damn my mouse double post so i do edited XD my s2pid naga is 5 years + it double click ( dropped it lot also )


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i live in uae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Kg's can try to give little bit of my blood O+ no disease's etc..
> 
> love ur rig did u build it yourself or just bought it rdy ?


some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL

I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.

Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.

If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.

http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i live in uae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 Kg's can try to give little bit of my blood O+ no disease's etc..
> 
> love ur rig did u build it yourself or just bought it rdy ?
> 
> 
> 
> some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL
> 
> I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
> The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
> DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward
Click to expand...

Thats why Folding @ home is a must for us with beastly computers







i mean some guys have xeon's overclocked high =.=! they can run a research on their own and find alien race


----------



## twitchyzero

sick rig!
always nice to see another canadian on the forum...thanks for sharing that article...appreciate what you are doing to your community


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL
> 
> I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
> The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
> DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward


I might be planning a trip to Calgary soon if everything goes well with school. I have O+ blood and would be happy to give blood to you and your child. If the plan goes through I will send you a PM. Something as easy as giving blood to help out a fellow OCN is a no brainer.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That tiger!







Beast of a build!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL
> 
> I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
> The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
> DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward


You're from Calgary eh?
Me too!

Yay more Calgarians on OCN!
Brings our total up to around 15! I think..


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL
> 
> I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
> The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
> DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward


i salute people like you.


----------



## Jeci

Little teaser:



I recently moved and this my little home theater setup in my room - in the process of buying my new rig (sig has been sold







) at which point i'll post my home office/procastination station in it's entirety.


----------



## TokiHacker

^^^^^^^^^^^^I LIKE the stand^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Fishinfan

LIke the stand also! Is it custom? Looks like it.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^I LIKE the stand^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks mate, it used to have draws in the sides where the HTPC & Sever are, but took them out for obvious reasons - Makes everything a lot more consolidated/tidier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> LIke the stand also! Is it custom? Looks like it.


Nah, got it from John Lewis here in the UK - it's pretty old though so the joints dont really line up anymore, still does the job though.


----------



## TokiHacker

I am going to take an educated guess that it is....


----------



## HesterDW

TIL electronics are called "electricals" in the UK.


----------



## StevenT

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Little teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently moved and this my little home theater setup in my room - in the process of buying my new rig (sig has been sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at which point i'll post my home office/procastination station in it's entirety.






Holy crap , Lian Li case just awesome too.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> some o+ would be great as that what I am LOL
> 
> I built it from the ground up with the help my kids I am only but have 4 kids!
> The only thing I regret is the case so I am hoping when the 900D is out I can swap it in there and maybe just maybe do some water cooling.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for the kind words and welcome its nice to be on here as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about the blood disorder my family was featured in the news a few times as my one son has it as well and has had 3 hear surgery by 2 years of age
> DONT FEEL LIKIE YOU HAVE TO JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/12/09/true-christmas-spirit-shown-as-family-once-in-need-now-pays-it-forward


I am O+ as well. TBH I didn't know what my blood type was until after my blood test in 2011. It only took me 26 years to figure it out.








My blood results were from late 2011, and nothings really changed since then but here are the results I received then.

It's a bit informal I know but I typed up a note on the comp when I got the results.

Blood test results
O+ Blood Type

no anemia
no sign of liver, thyroid (disease).
22 good cholesterol (Doctors say I should have more of this)
42 of bad cholesterol

I am a big guy so the 42 for bad cholesterol is a gift from above.


----------



## Jakestax

Clean.


----------



## TokiHacker

Just got another machine built. Phenom II x6, 8gbs of ram, 120gb SSD, 560ti. Not too shabby for under 200$!


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> I have a rare blood disorder only 700 people in the world have requiring me to need blood transfusions every 2 weeks to stay alive I am not rich I am on disability and not winning in life LOL but thanks that makes me feel better in my overall situation.


i'm o- which will work! is there any program to get that directly to you that you know of?

Edit: quoted the wrong post


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> Just got another machine built. Phenom II x6, 8gbs of ram, 120gb SSD, 560ti. Not too shabby for under 200$!


Uh, "not too shabby" is an understatement my man, that's amazing.


----------



## TokiHacker

Reason why I say not to shabby is because I got a motorcycle for 100$ two years ago.


----------



## Azefore

^ Ehh motorcycles are more easily accessible for pricing, depends on the motorcycle too lol, what was it?


----------



## TokiHacker

Harley Super Glide. 2006. 400 miles.


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice hardware and cooling stuff *driftingforlife* !


----------



## driftingforlife

Thanks









I need to tidy up a bit









If i turned around you would see the mountain of hardware boxes which is only going to get bigger near a certain launch date


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Super Glide. 2006. 400 miles.


Very nice was it straight cash or trade+cash? I know I wouldn't sell one for $100 lol

Looks great though, I'm envious of my friend's Iron 883 from the aesthetics alone, has bobber written all over it.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


I like the clean looking setups in this thread, but I like the lived in ones even more.

This gaming corner just looks super homey







I can't really explain it


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Very nice was it straight cash or trade+cash? I know I wouldn't sell one for $100 lol
> 
> Looks great though, I'm envious of my friend's Iron 883 from the aesthetics alone, has bobber written all over it.


I bought it for a 100$. Don't know why he had it so cheap. I sold it and I drive a brand new 2012 Yamaha V star 950T now. I love that bike.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> I bought it for a 100$. Don't know why he had it so cheap. I sold it and I drive a brand new 2012 Yamaha V star 950T now. I love that bike.


Great choice, looks inspired a bit by a previous crossover like retail bike (can't remember now) with a bit less curve and a more solid stance. Anywho enough OT for me, back to lurking at these setups









Edit: Ha remembered, a Suzuki Boulevard


----------



## TokiHacker

Haha!


----------



## W4nderer

Sorry for the bad quality, phone camera. The poor quality creates the opportunity for a fun game, though:

Guess the Desktop Icons!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4nderer*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, phone camera. The poor quality creates the opportunity for a fun game, though:
> 
> Guess the Desktop Icons!


What monitors are those viewsonics?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> 
> 
> Clean.


Prodigy+Deathadder+U2713hm brofist.

or is that a 23"?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4nderer*


LOL, That sir is epic.








"If you don't have enough desk space just raise your monitor to full height and set it on a stool."








Gotta hand it to ya
Love the ingenuity my friend.

Nice setup btw.


----------



## Remix65

That could use grumpy ca*t* meme...


----------



## Jakestax

thanks nahh its a 19'







looking to upgrade soon


----------



## 17mayis

just bought my second monitor


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Awesome! Welcome to the dual monitor club.

Here's my room.

Main computer area:

IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr

TV and PS3


fancy by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## 2k-jacob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome to the dual monitor club.
> 
> Here's my room.
> 
> Main computer area:
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> TV and PS3
> 
> 
> fancy by b.han, on Flickr


Very nice, do you do some sort of audio production? Also, where did you get that desk?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2k-jacob*
> 
> Very nice, do you do some sort of audio production? Also, where did you get that desk?


Thanks! No I don't do any audio production. I just love music.









The desk is from Ikea. I can't seem to find the same table top on their site but it's called the Glasholm.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70221461/

The Legs are these:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496/


----------



## Frozzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome to the dual monitor club.
> 
> TV and PS3
> 
> 
> fancy by b.han, on Flickr


Wow that LM table lol, I was thinking of doing the same thing
http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianchantengco/6324406650/


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome to the dual monitor club.
> 
> Here's my room.
> 
> Main computer area:
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> TV and PS3
> 
> 
> fancy by b.han, on Flickr


do you game on dual monitors? If so how is it having the bezel in the middle right in front of your eyes?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozzy*
> 
> Wow that LM table lol, I was thinking of doing the same thing
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianchantengco/6324406650/


Haha yeah. I've had it for a while and it's always a topic for conversation. I absolutely love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> do you game on dual monitors? If so how is it having the bezel in the middle right in front of your eyes?


I always just play games on one screen while I have a web browser and chat clients on the other. I would imagine it would be really weird playing most games (FPS, RPGs ,etc) because all of the important stuff is in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Haha yeah. I've had it for a while and it's always a topic for conversation. I absolutely love it.
> I always just play games on one screen while I have a web browser and chat clients on the other. I would imagine it would be really weird playing most games (FPS, RPGs ,etc) because all of the important stuff is in the middle of the screen.


ok that makes sense


----------



## 8800Gamer

WOW THOSE IPS MONITORS ARE SUPER CRISP.

Like no kidding, I can tell already even in that pic, no TN can compare and NEC is good with displays.

What resolution and wallpaper?







Nice bold dark color choices it doesn't seem so overpowering the way you designed your room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Awesome! Welcome to the dual monitor club.
> 
> Here's my room.
> 
> Main computer area:
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> TV and PS3
> 
> 
> fancy by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## Frazz

I used my phone camera again, so excuse the blurry picture:


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> The desk is from Ikea. I can't seem to find the same table top on their site but it's called the Glasholm.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70221461/
> 
> The Legs are these:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40162496/


You're not a real computer guy unless you have a desk(s) from Ikea. I have several... (Well 2 actually, called The Jerker)...

Interesting.... That Desktop is 10 bucks cheaper on the Canadian site...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> You're not a real computer guy unless you have a desk(s) from Ikea.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> You're not a real computer guy unless you have a desk from Ikea.


Ikea desks FTW


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> ok that makes sense


To be completely honest with you, I didn't realize how awkward it would be until I saw pictures people posted of their setup running games.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> WOW THOSE IPS MONITORS ARE SUPER CRISP.
> 
> Like no kidding, I can tell already even in that pic, no TN can compare and NEC is good with displays.
> 
> What resolution and wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bold dark color choices it doesn't seem so overpowering the way you designed your room.


Thanks.









The screens are at 1080p. The wallpaper I'm using is by a professional photographer Eric Wong over at Hap Laboratory. (http://www.haplaboratory.com)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> You're not a real computer guy unless you have a desk(s) from Ikea. I have several... (Well 2 actually, called The Jerker)...
> 
> Interesting.... That Desktop is 10 bucks cheaper on the Canadian site...


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> You're not a real computer guy unless you have a desk(s) from Ikea. I have several... (Well 2 actually, called The Jerker)...
> 
> Interesting.... That Desktop is 10 bucks cheaper on the Canadian site...


Yea...









Though I own an ikea desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I don't own one simply because I live roughly 600 miles from the nearest one, and the shipping is more than the desks.


----------



## Narokuu

i wish ikea had better shipping, like a full online store... its rough fro my area.


----------



## Azefore

^ Count me in for using an ikea desk, not the most wear resistant thing obviously but I live 30 minutes from the New Haven one, just picked up a shelf to put my collectibles on


----------



## benfica101

This an old pic from late 2008, rockin the TJ07!!!!

PC Specs at the time:
Intel Core 2 E8400 3.7Ghz
Corsair XMS2 DDR 4GB DDR2
XFX 780i Motherboard
Leadtek 9800GTX+ SLI
Razer Sound card
Silverstone Strider 750w


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i wish ikea had better shipping, like a full online store... its rough fro my area.


I wish I lived closer to one. I'd be in there every other day, and my wife would kill me, but it would be worth it. There's not even a furniture store in the town I live in. lol No Wal-Mart. No.... anything. Just drove 2 hours round trip to go to Wal-Mart and Menards today.

But the fishing here more than makes up for it.









Back on topic: I'll be adding a 55 gallon aquarium to my "office" area soon. Not sure what kind of fish I'm putting in yet. Also currently painting the stand for the tank, and two massive shelving units (6' H x 3' W x 1' 8" D) to go in here as well. Got both shelving units for $10 delivered and the tank and stand for $25. Was a good weekend for rummaging.


----------



## HesterDW

IKEA is always a hot topic in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> This an old pic from late 2008, rockin the TJ07!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Specs at the time:
> Intel Core 2 E8400 3.7Ghz
> Corsair XMS2 DDR 4GB DDR2
> XFX 780i Motherboard
> Leadtek 9800GTX+ SLI
> Razer Sound card
> Silverstone Strider 750w


Nice! I get jealous of every WC rig I see. One day...


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> IKEA is always a hot topic in this thread.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't own one simply because I live roughly 600 miles from the nearest one, and the shipping is more than the desks.


I'm sorry but you can't post here any longer....

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I'm ordering some Ikea furniture on Wednesday. Getting these for my desk legs - Ullrik - and this to put my case on - Besta

I'll probably just buy some wood and have it sanded and varnished to match as it'll be cheaper.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> WOW THOSE IPS MONITORS ARE SUPER CRISP.
> 
> Like no kidding, I can tell already even in that pic, no TN can compare and NEC is good with displays.


no they aren't. the best setups here are taken by professional cameras and lenses..

but some say it's not the equipment, its the photographer.


----------



## HPE1000

It really is, people can get others to drool over rooms and computers much (to no offense) less special than an amazing room photographed on a sub par camera with a sub par photographer.


----------



## Remix65

its too bad these days we can't right click images to see what cameras and lenses were used to take the photos.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> no they aren't. the best setups here are taken by professional cameras and lenses..
> 
> but some say it's not the equipment, its the photographer.


I'm not gonna disagree with you. Most of the time I just push the button and magic happens. I don't understand how that has to do with how crisp the images on my monitors though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It really is, people can get others to drool over rooms and computers much (to no offense) less special than an amazing room photographed on a sub par camera with a sub par photographer.


Yeah, I'm not gonna deny that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> its too bad these days we can't right click images to see what cameras and lenses were used to take the photos.


A lot of the pictures have built in EXIF data that tells you exactly what camera, and settings are used.


----------



## HPE1000

Yes, my pictures tell what camera I am using, what aperture, exposure time, iso, focal length and so on.

Don't be so modest though, your camera costs more than the majority of OCN's members computers lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I'm not gonna disagree with you. Most of the time I just push the button and magic happens.


Read no evil, read no evil








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't be so modest though, your camera costs more than the majority of OCN's members computers lol


+1


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> A lot of the pictures have built in EXIF data that tells you exactly what camera, and settings are used.


i meant on ocn..


----------



## ethanlovespi

I bought a new chair this week. So I thought I'd share my modest computer room on here for the first time.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> no they aren't. the best setups here are taken by professional cameras and lenses..
> 
> but some say it's not the equipment, its the photographer.


No, I'm a full believer that it is the photographer, not the equipment. My wife (who has her own photography business and a degree in photography) takes better pictures on her iPhone 4 than most people can take on a nice DSLR. Heck, her iPhone pics are better than I can manage to get when I pick up her DSLR and I (kinda) know how to use it. But I'm not a photographer, I don't have the eye she has, I can't get the angles or depth of field she can get. Ask any real photographer and they'll tell you, having nice gear is nice, but a good photographer with a crap camera can get better shots than an amateur with a nice camera.

This is the biggest reason my wife hates people who buy an SLR and think they are photographers because they have a high dollar camera. My best friend's mom took up photography as a hobby a few years ago, bought an extremely expensive camera and insisted on doing his engagement photos. She has no training, no background, but she thinks that because she has a nice camera that she is now a, and I quote her, "semi-professional photographer." Frankly, his engagement photos look like crap (I've seen better pictures of him and his now wife taken by other friends and family with phones, point and shoots, etc.) and even he and his wife will agree.

Let's just put it this way, just because someone buys a $5,000 drum kit (I'm a drummer, so I like the example) doesn't make them a good drummer. Training, years of practice, working with other, more experienced drummers, these things can make you a good drummer, not just owning a nice, expensive kit. Photography is exactly the same way.

Not to say that there aren't amateurs out there who take great photos, there are a ton of them, some people just have the eye, but the fact is, they can take great photos regardless of the equipment.

(Sorry, this is just a huge pet peeve of mine as my wife has lost jobs to people's friends because they just bought an SLR so they can take someone's senior photos, family photos, engagement pics, etc. It just seems that photography, more than anything else, is an area where people think just because they have expensive equipment they are good at something.)

/ rant.

Sorry, but I had to get that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanlovespi*
> 
> I bought a new chair this week. So I thought I'd share my modest computer room on here for the first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


I love your setup, so clean, so simple, very serene!!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No, I'm a full believer that it is the photographer, not the equipment. My wife (who has her own photography business and a degree in photography) takes better pictures on her iPhone 4 than most people can take on a nice DSLR. Heck, her iPhone pics are better than I can manage to get when I pick up her DSLR and I (kinda) know how to use it. But I'm not a photographer, I don't have the eye she has, I can't get the angles or depth of field she can get. Ask any real photographer and they'll tell you, having nice gear is nice, but a good photographer with a crap camera can get better shots than an amateur with a nice camera.
> 
> This is the biggest reason my wife hates people who buy an SLR and think they are photographers because they have a high dollar camera. My best friend's mom took up photography as a hobby a few years ago, bought an extremely expensive camera and insisted on doing his engagement photos. She has no training, no background, but she thinks that because she has a nice camera that she is now a, and I quote her, "semi-professional photographer." Frankly, his engagement photos look like crap (I've seen better pictures of him and his now wife taken by other friends and family with phones, point and shoots, etc.) and even he and his wife will agree.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, just because someone buys a $5,000 drum kit (I'm a drummer, so I like the example) doesn't make them a good drummer. Training, years of practice, working with other, more experienced drummers, these things can make you a good drummer, not just owning a nice, expensive kit. Photography is exactly the same way.
> 
> Not to say that there aren't amateurs out there who take great photos, there are a ton of them, some people just have the eye, but the fact is, they can take great photos regardless of the equipment.
> 
> (Sorry, this is just a huge pet peeve of mine as my wife has lost jobs to people's friends because they just bought an SLR so they can take someone's senior photos, family photos, engagement pics, etc. It just seems that photography, more than anything else, is an area where people think just because they have expensive equipment they are good at something.)
> 
> / rant.
> 
> Sorry, but I had to get that out.
> I love your setup, so clean, so simple, very serene!!


To tag on to what he said. Its not always the camera, most of the time if how you edit the photo. Crap pictures can look amazing with a little tweaking... once again this comes back to your experience in depth and angles and lighting etc.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No, I'm a full believer that it is the photographer, not the equipment. My wife (who has her own photography business and a degree in photography) takes better pictures on her iPhone 4 than most people can take on a nice DSLR. Heck, her iPhone pics are better than I can manage to get when I pick up her DSLR and I (kinda) know how to use it. But I'm not a photographer, I don't have the eye she has, I can't get the angles or depth of field she can get. Ask any real photographer and they'll tell you, having nice gear is nice, but a good photographer with a crap camera can get better shots than an amateur with a nice camera.
> 
> This is the biggest reason my wife hates people who buy an SLR and think they are photographers because they have a high dollar camera. My best friend's mom took up photography as a hobby a few years ago, bought an extremely expensive camera and insisted on doing his engagement photos. She has no training, no background, but she thinks that because she has a nice camera that she is now a, and I quote her, "semi-professional photographer." Frankly, his engagement photos look like crap (I've seen better pictures of him and his now wife taken by other friends and family with phones, point and shoots, etc.) and even he and his wife will agree.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, just because someone buys a $5,000 drum kit (I'm a drummer, so I like the example) doesn't make them a good drummer. Training, years of practice, working with other, more experienced drummers, these things can make you a good drummer, not just owning a nice, expensive kit. Photography is exactly the same way.
> 
> Not to say that there aren't amateurs out there who take great photos, there are a ton of them, some people just have the eye, but the fact is, they can take great photos regardless of the equipment.
> 
> (Sorry, this is just a huge pet peeve of mine as my wife has lost jobs to people's friends because they just bought an SLR so they can take someone's senior photos, family photos, engagement pics, etc. It just seems that photography, more than anything else, is an area where people think just because they have expensive equipment they are good at something.)
> 
> / rant.
> 
> Sorry, but I had to get that out.
> I love your setup, so clean, so simple, very serene!!


In terms of photography in a broad sense I agree, its not the camera its the photographer. But lets be honest, taking a picture of a desk doesn't require a whole lot of photography skills. Open the windows for some natural lighting, get a tripod and click...20 quotes, every time. I've seen some cell phone pics go _completely_ ignored.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> In terms of photography in a broad sense I agree, its not the camera its the photographer. But lets be honest, taking a picture of a desk doesn't require a whole lot of photography skills. Open the windows for some natural lighting, get a tripod and click...20 quotes, every time. I've seen some cell phone pics go _completely_ ignored.


In the case of this thread, most of the time, it's not the image quality that causes people to ignore a post. It's that people ignore posts that are average. I get ignored every time I post my setup because there is nothing special about it. I have no MLP, no water cooling, average cable management inside and out, cheap monitors, a keyboard that's not mechanical, a Logitech mouse that only cost $30, and a set of x540's. All on a cheap, old desk. Nothing special for people to drool over, so my setup gets overlooked. I'm sure if I took my shots with a DSLR instead of a point and shoot I'd get a few more comments about the quality and not the setup.

There are also people that post their setup on here every few days for 2 months, after the first couple of times, it gets ignored so they stop.

I comment on the setups I like. There are a lot of rooms on here that I just don't care for, and a lot of the rooms I really like aren't the ones with a rig in them that cost more than my car. I like the "average users" rooms. I've actually thought about making a thread to post just the "average" rigs and rooms, but I'm sure no one would use it. lol


----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> In the case of this thread, most of the time, it's not the image quality that causes people to ignore a post. It's that people ignore posts that are average. I get ignored every time I post my setup because there is nothing special about it. I have no MLP, no water cooling, average cable management inside and out, cheap monitors, a keyboard that's not mechanical, a Logitech mouse that only cost $30, and a set of x540's. All on a cheap, old desk. Nothing special for people to drool over, so my setup gets overlooked. I'm sure if I took my shots with a DSLR instead of a point and shoot I'd get a few more comments about the quality and not the setup.
> 
> There are also people that post their setup on here every few days for 2 months, after the first couple of times, it gets ignored so they stop.
> 
> I comment on the setups I like. There are a lot of rooms on here that I just don't care for, and a lot of the rooms I really like aren't the ones with a rig in them that cost more than my car. I like the "average users" rooms. I've actually thought about making a thread to post just the "average" rigs and rooms, but I'm sure no one would use it. lol


I would


----------



## soundx98

I like to see what members have done with "average" equipment.
What I can't stand is crap photos or photos with fingerprints all over everything.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380557/the-average-room-and-rig-thread


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> In terms of photography in a broad sense I agree, its not the camera its the photographer. But lets be honest, taking a picture of a desk doesn't require a whole lot of photography skills. Open the windows for some natural lighting, get a tripod and click...20 quotes, every time. I've seen some cell phone pics go _completely_ ignored.


See, I disagree. Yes, there are some OCNers who do take awesome shots and I love those, but frankly, the shots I've posted of my setup were done on my iPhone by me (and I'm a terrible photographer), in my basement, so the lighting is florescent, and no tripod, so they are pretty crap quality, but I always get quite a few replies. This has nothing to do with picture quality, but (I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but), I have a pretty nice setup. As NeighborhoodGeek pointed out, the really cool, really well photographed pics on here aren't really the ones that get all the replies, it's the quality of the setup.

I've posted pics every 2-3 months, always from my phone (I don't touch the wife's gear unless she's around) and I always get a decent number of replies. My pics always suck, but my setup is, if I can say so, pretty sweet (I feel so arrogant and I'm sorry, I really don't mean to be, but I want to make a point). When I'm looking at pics on here, rarely does the quality ever have any effect on how I reply. If I like the setup, I'll toss out some good words, if I don't, I don't reply. Sure, occasionally someone will post a really nicely shot pic and I may comment on the quality of the pic itself (rather than the setup), but heck, my wife is a photographer (and I feel a good one) and I know a nice pic when I see it. I know sometimes I'll reply about how cool a pic is or about the angle of the shot and a lot of times the person will say they shot it on their phone. Not always, but not everyone has access to an SLR, so there are more people taking cool pics with phones than with SLRs on here (I very well may be wrong, but I know I've seen some really awesome pics shot on phones in this thread).

OK, I'm getting wordy again, I'm sorry&#8230;


----------



## Draygonn

The overwhelming number of people viewing this thread don't reply. Just because a setup doesn't get replies doesn't mean people aren't enjoying it.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> The overwhelming number of people viewing this thread don't reply. Just because a setup doesn't get replies doesn't mean people aren't enjoying it.


Bingo


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Love it! Do you have any more pics of your desk. From what I can see, it looks really nice.

Can we just get back to the pics, please?


----------



## HPE1000

My desk with the accompanying jungle of cables that come with having so much stuff hooked up on it, I have routed them pretty well I think.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Love it! Do you have any more pics of your desk. From what I can see, it looks really nice.
> 
> Can we just get back to the pics, please?


he probably got 50+ pictures in this thread alone, he posts everytime he changes *anything*







not that i don't enjoy it...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My desk with the accompanying jungle of cables that come with having so much stuff hooked up on it, I have routed them pretty well I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i want your room, just without the glassdesk


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> he probably got 50+ pictures in this thread alone, he posts everytime he changes *anything*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that i don't enjoy it...










I kind of do, I use it as an excuse to learn about setting manual settings on my camera, at different times of day (different lighting) and everything, I am getting better at manual settings partly due to it


----------



## HPE1000

Funny enough, I have embedded 82 pictures in this thread, not all of them are of my room, but the vast majority are.

For better or worse, this is what my setup has gone from since September 13th 2012 when I first uploaded a picture of my desk area.

to this


+ my computer back then was using a celeron g530 and nvidia gt210 lol...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Funny enough, I have embedded 82 pictures in this thread, not all of them are of my room, but the vast majority are.
> 
> For better or worse, this is what my setup has gone from since September 13th 2012 when I first uploaded a picture of my desk area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + my computer back then was using a celeron g530 and nvidia gt210 lol...


Considerable change in some areas, but little change in others. It's always interesting to see how setups evolve over time. Cool stuff. Very nice overall setup, by the way. I really like the layout with the TV and the triple monitors. Very clean.


----------



## R4V3N

Here's my legacy PC in it's new home, will post more and better pictures when I get my main rig's MoBo back and have tidied the HTPC area









As it stands this is my main gaming comp right now. And it's on Windows 98SE ha ha


----------



## fido

here are new pics







with Led lights



]


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> The overwhelming number of people viewing this thread don't reply. Just because a setup doesn't get replies doesn't mean people aren't enjoying it.


Good point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here are new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Led lights
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Is the shape that noticeable in person or is that the camera? That would drive me insane.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> No, I'm a full believer that it is the photographer, not the equipment. My wife (who has her own photography business and a degree in photography) takes better pictures on her iPhone 4 than most people can take on a nice DSLR. Heck, her iPhone pics are better than I can manage to get when I pick up her DSLR and I (kinda) know how to use it. But I'm not a photographer, I don't have the eye she has, I can't get the angles or depth of field she can get. Ask any real photographer and they'll tell you, having nice gear is nice, but a good photographer with a crap camera can get better shots than an amateur with a nice camera.
> 
> This is the biggest reason my wife hates people who buy an SLR and think they are photographers because they have a high dollar camera. My best friend's mom took up photography as a hobby a few years ago, bought an extremely expensive camera and insisted on doing his engagement photos. She has no training, no background, but she thinks that because she has a nice camera that she is now a, and I quote her, "semi-professional photographer." Frankly, his engagement photos look like crap (I've seen better pictures of him and his now wife taken by other friends and family with phones, point and shoots, etc.) and even he and his wife will agree.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, just because someone buys a $5,000 drum kit (I'm a drummer, so I like the example) doesn't make them a good drummer. Training, years of practice, working with other, more experienced drummers, these things can make you a good drummer, not just owning a nice, expensive kit. Photography is exactly the same way.
> 
> Not to say that there aren't amateurs out there who take great photos, there are a ton of them, some people just have the eye, but the fact is, they can take great photos regardless of the equipment.
> 
> (Sorry, this is just a huge pet peeve of mine as my wife has lost jobs to people's friends because they just bought an SLR so they can take someone's senior photos, family photos, engagement pics, etc. It just seems that photography, more than anything else, is an area where people think just because they have expensive equipment they are good at something.)
> 
> / rant.
> 
> Sorry, but I had to get that out.
> I love your setup, so clean, so simple, very serene!!


it takes both skill and equipment. a scientist is only as good as his lab.
even noob eyes can tell the difference btwn kit lens and quality glass. and you are right a pro even with a camera phone can take great pictures with their experience. a nub with a dslr will not because they just don't understand the camera well. even our pro here with the pic threw his pic in photoshop and touched it up a little bit. the touching up, equipment and his experience brought out that extra crispness in his pic for someone to comment on the picture. and that was just on a very average picture (compared to his flickr car pictures).

technology gets cheaper and cheaper and more amateurs get a hold of outdated pro and semi pro equipment.

===================

i try to comment on pics that i like and i'm very generous on giving reps.


----------



## Nemesis158

Took this a few weeks ago:


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> it takes both skill and equipment. a scientist is only as good as his lab.
> even noob eyes can tell the difference btwn kit lens and quality glass. and you are right a pro even with a camera phone can take great pictures with their experience. a nub with a dslr will not because they just don't understand the camera well. even our pro here with the pic threw his pic in photoshop and touched it up a little bit. the touching up, equipment and his experience brought out that extra crispness in his pic for someone to comment on the picture. and that was just on a very average picture (compared to his flickr car pictures).
> 
> technology gets cheaper and cheaper and more amateurs get a hold of outdated pro and semi pro equipment.
> 
> ===================
> 
> i try to comment on pics that i like and i'm very generous on giving reps.


Are you talking about this comment? Because if you are, it really has nothing to do with the quality of the picture but rather the image quality of an IPS monitor vs a TN monitor.

In any event, I'm sorry you feel the way you do and I won't be posting any more pictures in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> WOW THOSE IPS MONITORS ARE SUPER CRISP.
> 
> Like no kidding, I can tell already even in that pic, no TN can compare and NEC is good with displays.
> 
> What resolution and wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bold dark color choices it doesn't seem so overpowering the way you designed your room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My desk with the accompanying jungle of cables that come with having so much stuff hooked up on it, I have routed them pretty well I think.


Pretty well? I'm sorry sir but that's not "Pretty well". You did a phenomenal job with the cable management. My previous desk was a clear glass desk so I know how hard it is to route things cleanly and you mastered it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Took this a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I like it!

I wish the shelves I got last weekend were smaller like that instead of massive, but I needed shelves, and these were cheap. Very cheap, actually.


----------



## fido

the rooms looks nice with New LED's


----------



## fido

double posted sry


----------



## Anoxy

It would be better if the LEDs were hidden behind your bed frame.


----------



## HPE1000

Nice, I have been meaning to look into led lighting, it seems a decent amount of people have it, I think it's expensive the last time I checked.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, I have been meaning to look into led lighting, it seems a decent amount of people have it, I think it's expensive the last time I checked.


Popular options seem to be:

Link 1

Link 2

Both are kinda moderately priced I'd say

Got a few sets of the IKEAs myself, can't say anything wrong about em but might try out the ones in link 1 when I finish building my built in entertainment center


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here are new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Led lights
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I always like to see a nice setup with ambient lighting or whatever you want to call it. Looks very cool.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Same here. I think I LED's behind my monitors?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here are new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Led lights
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always like to see a nice setup with ambient lighting or whatever you want to call it. Looks very cool.
Click to expand...

buy urself some LEd's then









in the case i used NZXT sleeved led 2m

the ambient its from hit lights my friend Azefore did link it in amazon but i got it for 25$ brand new with free shipping was good deal that day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice, I have been meaning to look into led lighting, it seems a decent amount of people have it, I think it's expensive the last time I checked.


it is behind the frame or what u mean ?

but little came out coz its bit short for my bed also the power its on the left side T_T behind the curtains


----------



## fido

some 1 tell me what can i do XD no $$ to buy new mouse and this 1 keep double clicking it feels like everywhere is double posted


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> nice keyboard + wall color. haha. love those triple portrait monitors.


Thanks I was thinking that when those 1440p monitors go down in price (hopefully next summer) then I will get three of those is portrait with two 1080p monitors in landscape mode on the side of it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Same here. I think I LED's behind my monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The keyboard lighting looks awesome. Some LEDs behind the monitors would only make it more awesome. I've been considering putting some LEDs under my desk, but I need to sort out the mess I've got going with my cables.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The keyboard lighting looks awesome. Some LEDs behind the monitors would only make it more awesome. I've been considering putting some LEDs under my desk, but I need to sort out the mess I've got going with my cables.


The only reason I added LED's under my desk, is to see my keyboard when the lights are off. But now that it's under there, I'm really liking the ambient lighting. I'm using NZXT sleeved LED's and I have some more that might look good behind the monitors.


----------



## Anoxy

Is that a u2412m or u2713hm in the middle?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Same here. I think I LED's behind my monitors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, but having them shine on the blinds would be a bit odd, don't you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> buy urself some LEd's then


The only reason why I haven't already is I don't really have a good place to mount them.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is that a u2412m or u2713hm in the middle?


Alienware AW2310.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The only reason I added LED's under my desk, is to see my keyboard when the lights are off. But now that it's under there, I'm really liking the ambient lighting. I'm using NZXT sleeved LED's and I have some more that might look good behind the monitors.


I'm using those in my case. So do you have the NZXT switch wired in your rig with the LEDs coming out of the case to your desk or are you just using an external molex adapter? Might just use the NZXT LEDs and save some money.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Same here. I think I LED's behind my monitors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but having them shine on the blinds would be a bit odd, don't you think?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> buy urself some LEd's then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason why I haven't already is I don't really have a good place to mount them.
Click to expand...

i checked the pic's on ur desk and the pc case, u can run around the edge's of the Desk make it kind of Tron looking coz it will light the edge's also will look nice coz it will run behind the monitor


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yes, but having them shine on the blinds would be a bit odd, don't you think?
> The only reason why I haven't already is I don't really have a good place to mount them.


Good point, guess I wont really know unless I try it, might look cool?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Alienware AW2310.
> I'm using those in my case. So do you have the NZXT switch wired in your rig with the LEDs coming out of the case to your desk or are you just using an external molex adapter? Might just use the NZXT LEDs and save some money.


I'm using a molex power adapter that came from one of my dead IDE/Sata to USB 2.0 adapters. I have the PCB Velcroed on the side of the keyboard tray for easy access. Nice because I have three different light settings and I can turn it off during the day. This is the molex power adapter to get if you're thinking of doing what I did.


----------



## Esguelha

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc9400b.jpg/

http://img703.imageshack.us/i/dsc9401r.jpg/

http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc9422p.jpg/

The setup will be getting some upgrades soon. A 26 inch 1200p monitor is coming next week and a mechanical keyboard along with some nice speakers (probably some Logitech Z623s) should be following in the beginning of May.

The pictures are somewhat overexposed but it's hard not to because there's a window right on the back of the desk.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Good point, guess I wont really know unless I try it, might look cool?
> I'm using a molex power adapter that came from one of my dead IDE/Sata to USB 2.0 adapters. I have the PCB Velcroed on the side of the keyboard tray for easy access. Nice because I have three different light settings and I can turn it off during the day. This is the molex power adapter to get if you're thinking of doing what I did.


Ah I see. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc9400b.jpg/
> 
> http://img703.imageshack.us/i/dsc9401r.jpg/
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc9422p.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> The setup will be getting some upgrades soon. A 26 inch 1200p monitor is coming next week and a mechanical keyboard along with some nice speakers (probably some Logitech Z623s) should be following in the beginning of May.
> 
> The pictures are somewhat overexposed but it's hard not to because there's a window right on the back of the desk.


Nice setup. Table looks like the IKEA Galant.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i checked the pic's on ur desk and the pc case, u can run around the edge's of the Desk make it kind of Tron looking coz it will light the edge's also will look nice coz it will run behind the monitor


Hm. I hadn't thought of that. I'll look into that, but I must prioritize and clean up the cables behind and on the desk first. It's an absolute mess.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice setup. Table looks like the IKEA Galant.


It's not a Galant but close, its an Ikea Fredrik.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc9400b.jpg/
> 
> http://img703.imageshack.us/i/dsc9401r.jpg/
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc9422p.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> The setup will be getting some upgrades soon. A 26 inch 1200p monitor is coming next week and a mechanical keyboard along with some nice speakers (probably some Logitech Z623s) should be following in the beginning of May.
> 
> The pictures are somewhat overexposed but it's hard not to because there's a window right on the back of the desk.


Your money is better spent on bookshelf speakers then Logitech 2.1 system. spending the money for best speakers you can afford are worth it!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Your money is better spent on bookshelf speakers then Logitech 2.1 system. spending the money for best speakers you can afford are worth it!


I agree with you in principal, but some of us don't have accute enough hearing to tell the difference..for example my hearing has been so damaged but shooting and punk concerts that I can't tell the difference between a record, CD, and MP3 on my computer..the Tinnitus block out most of the mid range and in music that means detail.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Your money is better spent on bookshelf speakers then Logitech 2.1 system. spending the money for best speakers you can afford are worth it!


I would like Bookshelf speakers but most need a reciever and i don't have one. I also don't have a soundcard.
And I'm in Portugal so I really don't have much choice in brands, the good stuff is usually more expensive here. I thought about Schyte Kro Krafts with the Kama Bay Amp. I can get those for cheap and I've read some positive reviews on them.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I would like Bookshelf speakers but most need a reciever and i don't have one. I also don't have a soundcard.
> And I'm in Portugal so I really don't have much choice in brands, the good stuff is usually more expensive here. I thought about Schyte Kro Krafts with the Kama Bay Amp. I can get those for cheap and I've read some positive reviews on them.


Can you get Klipsch Pro Media's there?

They are the same price as the Logitech here and have a crisper, more defined sound.


----------



## HesterDW

My computer's tint is darker than my car's.









LEDs off


LEDs on


----------



## ironsurvivor

I would still recommend just some nice studio monitors as well. How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My computer's tint is darker than my car's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like your Raven? I've heard that those cases are a little tight on space, but I personally think that they are very good looking and are quite unique.


----------



## Esguelha

About 150$? Maybe less?
No Pro Media's here.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> About 150$? Maybe less?
> No Pro Media's here.


Yamaha HS550M? And then pick up a nice HS10 sub or something less expensive when you get more money to spare...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yamaha HS550M? And then pick up a nice HS10 sub or something less expensive when you get more money to spare...


Wouldn't recommend monitors unless he's mixing or needs it since you can expand to better speakers later with a good receiver,

What brands and models are available in your area both locally and online Esguelha?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yamaha HS550M? And then pick up a nice HS10 sub or something less expensive when you get more money to spare...


Those are $150 each so way out of his price range. For $150 budget I wouldn't recommend anything other than getting a 2.1 from Logitech or Klipsch. You are not going to get anything better in bookshelf speakers for that price range considering you would also need a receiver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wouldn't recommend monitors unless he's mixing or needs it since you can expand to better speakers later with a good receiver, What brands and models are available in your area both locally and online Esguelha?


Exactly.


----------



## Anoxy

Whoops, I always forget those are priced at the each lol. I just got some Emotiva Airmotiv 4 and I'm loving them.

Esguelha, you can buy my old Klipsch Promedia 2.1


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> How do you like your Raven? I've heard that those cases are a little tight on space, but I personally think that they are very good looking and are quite unique.


Really? Never heard that before.







I bought it because of it's unique features, specifically the inverted motherboard. I like that I don't have to turn my case or peek behind it to disconnect things. My only complaint is the awkward hard drive bay placement; but other than that I love everything about it.

Honestly I couldn't be happier...unless I had a Fortress.


----------



## AMC

For that price range, go with the M-audio AV40's. They go on sale quite a bit. I had them and liked them a lot.


----------



## MaxxOmega

I haven't taken any pics lately but rather than LED lights I have some CCFL lights and Neon about...


----------



## Anoxy

For that matter, stretch your budget a bit more and get M-Audio BX5 D2


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My computer's tint is darker than my car's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LEDs off
> 
> 
> LEDs on


That's pretty nice. Might have to do the same with my RV02 and some UV lighting.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's pretty nice. Might have to do the same with my RV02 and some UV lighting.


You've got some great rigs man! Love the lighting on your RV02. Always been a fan of white LEDs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> For that matter, stretch your budget a bit more and get M-Audio BX5 D2


The Bx5's are still a little out of his price range and even then they won't truly shine until he gets a nice DAC. I'd recommend saving that money and buying the less critical M-Audio AV40's then save a bit more for an inexpensive USB DAC, like a FiiO, or soundcard. I had the AV40's before my A5's and they were great for the price. The Swan M200MkIII's are also good but really hard to find.


----------



## Anoxy

That's why I said "stretch your budget"
AV40s are trash


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's why I said "stretch your budget"
> AV40s are trash


Well that's a bit of an overstatement.







Care to elaborate?


----------



## Niko-Time

AV40s aren't trash - I own a pair for my pc and have a much more expensive hi-fi setup downstairs. Sure, they aren't mind blowing but for the price I was pretty amazed. I'd really recommend them (and have to many people). Cheap, active. Get a half decent source and you're laughing.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You've got some great rigs man! Love the lighting on your RV02. Always been a fan of white LEDs.
> The Bx5's are still a little out of his price range and even then they won't truly shine until he gets a nice DAC. I'd recommend saving that money and buying the less critical M-Audio AV40's then save a bit more for an inexpensive USB DAC, like a FiiO, or soundcard. I had the AV40's before my A5's and they were great for the price. The Swan M200MkIII's are also good but really hard to find.


Thanks bud. Figured I'd go with white LED's and show off the coolant instead of going with blue LED's.


----------



## AMC

The AV40's are far from trash. Get a decent sound source and they sound great. Lack of bass in some instances but they are entry level. I moved up to the BX8A deluxes and they are a great step up.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You've got some great rigs man! Love the lighting on your RV02. Always been a fan of white LEDs.
> The Bx5's are still a little out of his price range and even then they won't truly shine until he gets a nice DAC. I'd recommend saving that money and buying the less critical M-Audio AV40's then save a bit more for an inexpensive USB DAC, like a FiiO, or soundcard. I had the AV40's before my A5's and they were great for the price. The Swan M200MkIII's are also good but really hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud. Figured I'd go with white LED's and show off the coolant instead of going with blue LED's.
Click to expand...

why not color changing LED's


----------



## Esguelha

Thanks for all the advice on the speakers guys. I probably won't buy monitors, I do not intend to do music production at all so I think it's a waste of money. I will probably get a cheaper 2.1 set and spend the rest on a new mouse, this one's old.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> why not color changing LED's


I think the only colors that would go with my build are blue and white. I chose white because I didn't want the blue LED's to take away from the coolant.


----------



## Schematics

Hey guys, here is my setup. It's not fancy but it is very comfortable.




And on the other side of the room is my girlfriend's setup.



Sorry for the bad pics!


----------



## tomato16

Finally got a new camera, here's my setup.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Finally got a new camera, here's my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean setup!
What monitor is that?
Also, how you likin' the D1? Do you have any experience with other DACs to compare it to? I've got a FiiO E7 and been trying to decide whether to stay with that or get the D1 for my A5s.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Finally got a new camera, here's my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


all black everything..

+


----------



## tomato16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Super clean setup!
> What monitor is that?
> Also, how you likin' the D1? Do you have any experience with other DACs to compare it to? I've got a FiiO E7 and been trying to decide whether to stay with that or get the D1 for my A5s.


Thanks!







I owned a Maverick TubeMagic D1 previously and was surprised how much better sounding the AudioEngine D1 was (more punch and greater clarity). The Maverick sounded dull and muffled in comparison.

The monitor is a ViewSonic VP2770, you can read more about it on this thread.


----------



## CyBorg807

How did I do OCN?


----------



## Remix65

i thought that was the michael jackson thriller album cover rofl..


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Finally got a new camera, here's my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Everything is blacked out. Reminds me of night rider for some reason. Nice set up though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Everything is blacked out. Reminds me of night rider for some reason. Nice set up though.


Lol. The only thing missing is a red LED scanner ala KITT.


----------



## Barca

you get +100000000000000000000000000000 for having top gear on your tv playing Jeremy Clarkson is the bomb


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> How did I do OCN?


how u get the temp in speccy on ur gpu mine doesn't also on hardisk i don't get the temps


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> how u get the temp in speccy on ur gpu mine doesn't also on hardisk i don't get the temps


They actually just updated speccy yesterday to show GPU temps on 6xx series cards.


----------



## tomato16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Lol. The only thing missing is a red LED scanner ala KITT.


I've been wanting to pick up an IKEA lighting kit to help reduce eye fatigue. Maybe I'll take a picture with red lighting.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> I've been wanting to pick up an IKEA lighting kit to help reduce eye fatigue. Maybe I'll take a picture with red lighting.


Haha awesome!









Love your setup, btw.


----------



## fido

do u think it is bad to use a light behind my monitor i mean to keep light on while am using computer for long time ?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

It shouldn't be a problem. LEDs don't heat up as much so I would assume you'll be fine.


----------



## fido

well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself


----------



## HesterDW

Not unless they're pointing directly into your eyes. "Bias lighting" is supposed to reduce eye strain. I've been using LEDs behind my monitor for the past 3 years with no problems.

Staring directly into the lights behind your monitor is bad though.


----------



## Gunfire

Red light has no effect on the eyes


----------



## tomato16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself


Having some sort of lighting behind your monitor apparently reduces eye fatigue. I'm not certain if color plays a part though.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Bias-Lighting-mini-LEDs-ambient-lighting-Halo-Effect-white-backlighting,13379.html


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Red light has no effect on the eyes


Yeah, I know cops use them in their cars so at night their eyes dont have to keep readjusting. It's also good for reading at night, and so on. Although, it doesn't work if the red light is really bright, it has to be dim.


----------



## Sgtbash

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8643434345/
IMG_0301 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529648/
IMG_0303 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529466/
IMG_0304 by CameronCS, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529340/
IMG_0305 by CameronCS, on Flickr


----------



## HPE1000

Suuuuupraaahh


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Suuuuupraaahh


One day!


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> How did I do OCN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barca*
> 
> you get +100000000000000000000000000000 for having top gear on your tv playing Jeremy Clarkson is the bomb


This.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself


Oh. Haha.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8643434345/
> IMG_0301 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529648/
> IMG_0303 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529466/
> IMG_0304 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529340/
> IMG_0305 by CameronCS, on Flickr


Nice! Your room looks very cozy.

Though the crooked keyboard is driving my OCD crazy.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself


regular lcd monitors do produce a lot of heat. led monitors are a lot a lot better. i've been getting rid of my lcd monitors one by one for led monitors.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Red light has no effect on the eyes


this reminds me of this one forum i used to post in and there was a dude who used to trip out when anyone posted anything in red.


----------



## d3vour3r

bit of an update. i just sold 2 of my 24" acer LEDs to a mate, in preparation for getting a Samsung S27A850D. so i moved some things around and showed my pc off a bit more.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself
> 
> 
> 
> Having some sort of lighting behind your monitor apparently reduces eye fatigue. I'm not certain if color plays a part though.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Bias-Lighting-mini-LEDs-ambient-lighting-Halo-Effect-white-backlighting,13379.html
Click to expand...

well thanks its not a an issue i have Hit lights color changing i can put it to white i will use red just for show off moments lol or when i get a GF over


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> well am asking as for my eyes not really the heat, lol my monitor works as heater by itself
> 
> 
> 
> Having some sort of lighting behind your monitor apparently reduces eye fatigue. I'm not certain if color plays a part though.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Bias-Lighting-mini-LEDs-ambient-lighting-Halo-Effect-white-backlighting,13379.html
Click to expand...

well thanks its not a an issue i have Hit lights color changing i can put it to white i will use red just for show off moments lol or when i get a GF over


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> regular lcd monitors do produce a lot of heat. led monitors are a lot a lot better. i've been getting rid of my lcd monitors one by one for led monitors.


That is just marketing crap...

An LED Monitor *IS* an LCD Monitor...

Old - LCD Monitor = LCD Panel with CCFL back lighting. Cold Cathode Florescent back lighting is what produces the heat.

New - LED Monitor = LCD Panel with LED back lighting. Light Emitting Diodes run cooler than CCFL...

Surprise...
You still have LCD monitors...


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> bit of an update. i just sold 2 of my 24" acer LEDs to a mate, in preparation for getting a Samsung S27A850D. so i moved some things around and showed my pc off a bit more.


nice room you've there








is that a multi usb hub you have?or just normal multi usb charger?


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Red light has no effect on the eyes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Having some sort of lighting behind your monitor apparently reduces eye fatigue. I'm not certain if color plays a part though.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Bias-Lighting-mini-LEDs-ambient-lighting-Halo-Effect-white-backlighting,13379.html


red light affects the eyes by preserving night vision due to the wave length of red light. It's used in the military as it does not refract as well as other lights and if needed, can be shut off and be able to clearly see in dark situations without a need for the eyes to readjust. pending on your monitors brightness, it can have no effect, but in the case of the lighting under the bunk it will soften the intensity of the light from your screen. if it were only lighting just the back of the monitor it would have little effect but your setup is should be of help.


----------



## Dream Killer

Monitor brightness is stupidly high on most monitors and this is the cause of eye fatigue especially in dark environments. 80-120nit is the official brightness spec for sRGB while monitors usually ship at around their maximum to look good in sales floor.

For example my last three monitors calibrated to very low values in the menu. On a scale of 100, my 19" BenQ's brightness was set to 11, my Dell 24" Ultrasharp was at 24, and my current Asus 24" is at 19.

TL;DR: Just like the auto-brightness in phones, the darker the environment, the lower your monitors brightness needs to be.

PS: The color red is the color of stress (I never use red lighting). Use green or blue.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> PSS: Human vision isn't very sensitive to red. Green is the color thats most sensitive to the eyes and is used for low light and dark applications (aircraft cockpits, CICs, and NVGs).


Speaking as a Navy pilot, some of that info is incorrect. We used red lights exclusively at night in the P-3. It's impossible to distinguish different colors under red light, but it has near-zero impact on your night vision. So red is really the only color you'll find in most cockpits, but some of the newer survival equipment like the sidewinder flashlight has green, blue, IR and white. And CICs are mostly blue. But you're right that NVGs are green because the human eye is most sensitive to different shades of green than any other color.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> PS: The color red is the color of stress (I never use red lighting). Use green or blue.


Agreed. Red looks cool but makes me anxious, especially when gaming. Blue is supposedly calming but just makes me feel tired or depressed. Green is mellow though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Agreed. Red looks cool but makes me anxious, especially when gaming. Blue is supposedly calming but just makes me feel tired or depressed. Green is mellow though.


One of the reasons I painted my walls green, very relaxing.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Agreed. Red looks cool but makes me anxious, especially when gaming. Blue is supposedly calming but just makes me feel tired or depressed. Green is mellow though.


In that case, go with purple and disco inferno!


----------



## Remix65

my eyes can't handle a bright white background. and when i check how monitors behave with the kill a watt, a white background makes a monitor works hardest with producing max wattage. so white MY color for a stress test lol.

when i use other ppls computers almost always i always turn down the brightness.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> regular lcd monitors do produce a lot of heat. led monitors are a lot a lot better. i've been getting rid of my lcd monitors one by one for led monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just marketing crap...
> 
> An LED Monitor *IS* an LCD Monitor...
> 
> Old - LCD Monitor = LCD Panel with CCFL back lighting. Cold Cathode Florescent back lighting is what produces the heat.
> 
> New - LED Monitor = LCD Panel with LED back lighting. Light Emitting Diodes run cooler than CCFL...
> 
> Surprise...
> You still have LCD monitors...
Click to expand...

i know that, am pretty sure he knows that 2, but he meant the normal LCD monitor is hot, but the LED one not that hot witch is true

Tnx guys for suggestions regarding the Color of the light but i can change it to all colors lol








check it out


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Agreed. Red looks cool but makes me anxious, especially when gaming. Blue is supposedly calming but just makes me feel tired or depressed. Green is mellow though.


apparently my brain isn't equipped with that feature.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> i know that, am pretty sure he knows that 2, but he meant the normal LCD monitor is hot, but the LED one not that hot witch is true


Hard to say...

I hear many people saying they are getting rid of LCD monitors in favor of LED because they really think they no longer have an LCD monitor. Or TV for that matter...


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Hard to say...
> 
> I hear many people saying they are getting rid of LCD monitors in favor of LED because they really think they no longer have an LCD monitor. Or TV for that matter...


the masses are like cattle......................clueless.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perrfekt*
> 
> the masses are like cattle......................clueless.


Mmmmm cattle. Can we eat them?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> apparently my brain isn't equipped with that feature.


different ppl have different features rofl... mine reacts to white.

=====================

what i hate about the zr30w is that for it to properly show whites, brightness has to be turned up pretty high. but when that's done it feels like your looking at the sun. if you turn the brightness down the white becomes dirty. even with brighten turned down you can just feel the heat coming from it. so thank goodness for the u2412ms (LED). the zr30w is a pretty good monitor but it eats up 48% the power of all 6 monitor setup.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> different ppl have different features rofl... mine reacts to white.
> 
> =====================
> 
> what i hate about the zr30w is that for it to properly show whites, brightness has to be turned up pretty high. but when that's done it feels like your looking at the sun. if you turn the brightness down the white becomes dirty. even with brighten turned down you can just feel the heat coming from it. so thank goodness for the u2412ms (LED). the zr30w is a pretty good monitor but it eats up 48% the power of all 6 monitor setup.


My A22HQV is the same way. But it's a low end monitor, so I would expect that. I had the brightness at like 80 until a few days ago, and turned it down to 40 and the whites are grey. I'm trying to get used to it, but it's not working. lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My A22HQV is the same way. But it's a low end monitor, so I would expect that. I had the brightness at like 80 until a few days ago, and turned it down to 40 and the whites are grey. I'm trying to get used to it, but it's not working. lol


the supposedly high end monitors have the same problem. and its hard spending quite a bit on a monitor and having to adjust to a problem.
main reason i hated ips monitors (rather the zr30w) is cause of what the anti glare does to the whites... it also messes up with the text sharpness. and that anti glare causes the user to turn up the brightness thereby increasing power usage. the monitor itself is already a boiler oven to begin with.
when the monitor is infront of you you can just feel the heat lol. now even tho its above me i can feel the heat coming from above.

i'd avoided the u2412m for the longest thinking it suffers the same ips antiglare problems til i accidentally got one. the u2412m does not have the whites problem. i have a u2412m, u2412mb and u2412m and they all look the same. all acceptable whites. for the zr30w to have acceptable whites one has to crank it up a little too high for my liking. some say a way to fix it is to calibrate it... ie spend another $150-200 on an already too expensive monitor. these ppl are out of their minds. why didnt it just come calibrated
multi monitor setups must be led. and i've set my monitors to go off after 5 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My A22HQV is the same way. But it's a low end monitor, so I would expect that. I had the brightness at like 80 until a few days ago, and turned it down to 40 and the whites are grey. I'm trying to get used to it, but it's not working. lol
> 
> 
> 
> the supposedly high end monitors have the same problem. and its hard spending quite a bit on a monitor and having to adjust to a problem.
> main reason i hated ips monitors (rather the zr30w) is cause of what the anti glare does to the whites... it also messes up with the text sharpness. and that anti glare causes the user to turn up the brightness thereby increasing power usage. the monitor itself is already a boiler oven to begin with.
> when the monitor is infront of you you can just feel the heat lol. now even tho its above me i can feel the heat coming from above.
> 
> i'd avoided the u2412m for the longest thinking it suffers the same ips antiglare problems til i accidentally got one. the u2412m does not have the whites problem. i have a u2412m, u2412mb and u2412m and they all look the same. all acceptable whites. for the zr30w to have acceptable whites one has to crank it up a little too high for my liking. some say a way to fix it is to calibrate it... ie spend another $150-200 on an already too expensive monitor. these ppl are out of their minds. why didnt it just come calibrated
> multi monitor setups must be led. and i've set my monitors to go off after 5 minutes of inactivity.
Click to expand...

cool setup am thinking to go for same but how u find the top monitor easy to look at ?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My A22HQV is the same way. But it's a low end monitor, so I would expect that. I had the brightness at like 80 until a few days ago, and turned it down to 40 and the whites are grey. I'm trying to get used to it, but it's not working. lol
> 
> 
> 
> the supposedly high end monitors have the same problem. and its hard spending quite a bit on a monitor and having to adjust to a problem.
> main reason i hated ips monitors (rather the zr30w) is cause of what the anti glare does to the whites... it also messes up with the text sharpness. and that anti glare causes the user to turn up the brightness thereby increasing power usage. the monitor itself is already a boiler oven to begin with.
> when the monitor is infront of you you can just feel the heat lol. now even tho its above me i can feel the heat coming from above.
> 
> i'd avoided the u2412m for the longest thinking it suffers the same ips antiglare problems til i accidentally got one. the u2412m does not have the whites problem. i have a u2412m, u2412mb and u2412m and they all look the same. all acceptable whites. for the zr30w to have acceptable whites one has to crank it up a little too high for my liking. some say a way to fix it is to calibrate it... ie spend another $150-200 on an already too expensive monitor. these ppl are out of their minds. why didnt it just come calibrated
> multi monitor setups must be led. and i've set my monitors to go off after 5 minutes of inactivity.
Click to expand...

cool setup am thinking to go for same but how u find the top monitor easy to look at ?


----------



## Remix65

my eyes are about 1/4 to the top of the portrait monitors cause of the raised chair


the chair has is a high back so its not uncomfortable at all. its natural.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> cool setup am thinking to go for same but how u find the top monitor easy to look at ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> cool setup am thinking to go for same but how u find the top monitor easy to look at ?


Do you have a mouse that is rapid fire capable, (some mouses click more than once through a configuration program) think of it like a one shot handgun, and a semi automatic machine gun.

Maybe this is why you are getting multiple posts a lot. Not sure if this will help or not, just a thought.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> nice room you've there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a multi usb hub you have?or just normal multi usb charger?


7 port hub: 4 usb 3 and 3 usb 2

http://www.mbeat.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=89


----------



## tomato16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> bit of an update. i just sold 2 of my 24" acer LEDs to a mate, in preparation for getting a Samsung S27A850D. so i moved some things around and showed my pc off a bit more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.







I was running a XL2410T and a VG236H before switching to a single 27" display. A single monitor with a higher resolution saves space, is easier to dust and clean, and also minimizes head turning because application windows are closer together.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomato16*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running a XL2410T and a VG236H before switching to a single 27" display. A single monitor with a higher resolution saves space, is easier to dust and clean, and also minimizes head turning because application windows are closer together.


im going to have dual screens, cant live without multiple screens, so productive. So ill have my acer V243HL and a secondary and a samsung S27A850D as my main. was going to get one this arv but the shop was sold out. Will post when i get it. Will also be spending some time on cable management, so should end up being a sweet set up.


----------



## KyadCK

Aaaah, freshly clean.






At least until the puppy I'm dogsitting messes something up. Hopefully it will stay clean for a while.


----------



## phantasml

Joining the fun. I think I need to tidy up a bit. Just too lazy


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## Nikola-Tesla

I need to move out quite soon, so it's time for some photos to remember this mancave nerdcave


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I need to move out quite soon, so it's time for some photos to remember this mancave nerdcave
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Erm... What's up with you case flipped up on it's front?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Erm... What's up with you case flipped up on it's front?


Better cable management/accessibility and I have front bays/panel all unused anyway
(it's a secret desire for TJ11 )


----------



## HPE1000

ah


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Better cable management/accessibility and I have front bays/panel all unused anyway
> (it's a secret desire for TJ11 )


How do you turn your computer on? lol


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> How do you turn your computer on? lol


With 1 month average uptime I don't have to!








(..and HAF X has Power|Reset buttons on top of the case)


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I need to move out quite soon, so it's time for some photos to remember this mancave nerdcave
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice setup. nice lighting.


----------



## HesterDW

I must be missing something. What's up with this my little pony fascination? Is it trolling or do adult men actually find this show entertaining?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I must be missing something. What's up with this my little pony fascination? Is it trolling or do adult men actually find this show entertaining?


LOL, i wonder the same thing...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I must be missing something. What's up with this my little pony fascination? Is it trolling or do adult men actually find this show entertaining?


They do, but we are not aloud to say anything derogatory or negative about it or we will get a warning from a mod.


----------



## Azefore

^ It's the elephant in the room across the internet







But hey everyones got their thing, live and let live.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Live and let's destroy!









Sorry... Too much coffee.


----------



## HesterDW

No disrespect meant. Just thought I was out of the 'meme loop' er something.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Live and let's destroy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... Too much coffee.


FTS!!! lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> No disrespect meant. Just thought I was out of the 'meme loop' er something.


Nah maybe just the terminology of the male fans but that's about it


----------



## 8800Gamer

Well, at first it was on 4chan, so it was considered trolling, my ex friend thought it was too, some people can get mad at ponies, I used to be one of them, but we actually do find the show entertaining and same with the online content and online scene, so no to your first question and yes to your second one.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8643434345/
> IMG_0301 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529648/
> IMG_0303 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529466/
> IMG_0304 by CameronCS, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameroncs/8644529340/
> IMG_0305 by CameronCS, on Flickr


Nice and tidy man...well done.I believe you need more posters in your room....


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Spoiler: Offtopic: Why so poni!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I must be missing something. What's up with this my little pony fascination? Is it trolling or do adult men actually find this show entertaining?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> LOL, i wonder the same thing...




Maybe this will help:

*The Herd Outsider's Guide to the Brony Phenomenon*@kotaku.com



Now back to the track, this thread always needs more pictures:


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Offtopic: Why so poni!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help:
> 
> *The Herd Outsider's Guide to the Brony Phenomenon*@kotaku.com
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the track, this thread always needs more pictures:


I like your VESA mount


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Nice and tidy man...well done.I believe you need more posters in your room....


Thank you!

I do indeed, it looks a bit lonely on that wall


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Offtopic: Why so poni!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help:
> 
> *The Herd Outsider's Guide to the Brony Phenomenon*@kotaku.com
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the track, this thread always needs more pictures:


Very nice! Is that a clamp on monitor mount on a glass desk? How well is it working for you? I'm interested in getting a mount but I'm afraid of it breaking the desk.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Offtopic: Why so poni!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help:
> 
> *The Herd Outsider's Guide to the Brony Phenomenon*@kotaku.com
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the track, this thread always needs more pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was going to save your setup to my cool computers folder but the ponies killed it for me









Still a cool setup though, idk why but it reminds me of JP from Grandma's Boy lol


----------



## HPE1000

People, stop........


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I like your VESA mount


those are the new dell mounts designed by ergotron.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Very nice! Is that a clamp on monitor mount on a glass desk? How well is it working for you? I'm interested in getting a mount but I'm afraid of it breaking the desk.


I had the same concern on my work setup, so I cut a couple thin pieces of plywood, sprayed 'em black, and stuck on either side of the glass. Over a year of daily use and abuse and not a single issue!









Pics:


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I had the same concern on my work setup, so I cut a couple thin pieces of plywood, sprayed 'em black, and stuck on either side of the glass. Over a year of daily use and abuse and not a single issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:


Looks great! Thank you for the info!







I'd +Rep if I could.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Very nice! Is that a clamp on monitor mount on a glass desk? How well is it working for you? I'm interested in getting a mount but I'm afraid of it breaking the desk.


Initially I was concerned about this too.
It's a glass desk, but this glass panel is made for that kind of mechanical stress. Top of monitor arm's clamp mount has foam layer to protect glass from stuff like grains of sand.
Bottom is secured ghetto-style, just like Xyro's, but uhm.. more ghetto











With this and proper arm you can lift 13 kg monitor far away from the edge of the desk without any disaster (see img below)





Monitor arms with all these wires have nice industrial-robotic look, but I needed them because my neck and my back were complaining.
Ergonomic chair + dual monitors('primary' and 'secondary') + monitor arms, they're worth every penny.

I'd love to have an ergonomic desk *designed* for computer work, but there is almost nothing here in EU, and some nice awesome desks form USA are way beyond my budget.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Offtopic: Why so poni!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help:
> 
> *The Herd Outsider's Guide to the Brony Phenomenon*@kotaku.com
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the track, this thread always needs more pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovin that mount!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Initially I was concerned about this too.
> It's a glass desk, but this glass panel is made for that kind of mechanical stress. Top of monitor arm's clamp mount has foam layer to protect glass from stuff like grains of sand.
> Bottom is secured ghetto-style, just like Xyro's, but uhm.. more ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this and proper arm you can lift 13 kg monitor far away from the edge of the desk without any disaster (see img below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor arms with all these wires have nice industrial-robotic look, but I needed them because my neck and my back were complaining.
> Ergonomic chair + dual monitors('primary' and 'secondary') + monitor arms, they're worth every penny.
> 
> I'd love to have an ergonomic desk *designed* for computer work, but there is almost nothing here in EU, and some nice awesome desks form USA are way beyond my budget.


Thank you for the great info!









I'm gonna order my arms right away! Thank you again!

EDIT: Accidentally wrote my reply inside the quote. Lol.


----------



## Chickenman

I am still rebuilding after moving to Australia from NZ - my amp is horrible for music and the horns on my bookshelf speakers are a little hot (hence the orientation).


----------



## HPE1000

Don't those chairs costs thousands?







unless it's a different brand, nice setup.


----------



## Chickenman

Ha, my Mrs bought it for me before I came over - it's terrible for a skinny guy like me. Think it was a couple hundred... totally useless for what I do at the computer which is play guitar







Women... lol.

I have seen a few similar around - most likely a ripoff.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I need to move out quite soon, so it's time for some photos to remember this mancave nerdcave


Whats with all the My Little Pony??? My 3 y/o God Daughter loves this stuff, whats your deal? Haha


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Whats with all the My Little Pony??? My 3 y/o God Daughter loves this stuff, whats your deal? Haha


Shhhh..


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Whats with all the My Little Pony??? My 3 y/o God Daughter loves this stuff, whats your deal? Haha


Bronies man, to each their own though.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Bronies man, to each their own though.


Yeah I just googled a bit about it. Strange.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Shhhh..


lol


----------



## ajresendez

anybody have pictures of a red office? I'd like to see what that looks like since I am thinking about painting my office red with a gray accent wall.


----------



## Remix65

google images: 1 2 3 4


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> google images: 1 2 3 4


Number 4 is awesome.


----------



## Esguelha

This one has been posted here I think, not mine though...


----------



## Jester435

How far away is your monitor supposed to be away from your face?

My wife pulls the screen super close and it freaks me out. I tell her that it is going to hurt her eyes. I have a 27" Asus monitor. It isnt like she is looking at a small screen.

I told her that we could get a 30", but it would have to be a IPS like the Sparta.


----------



## hooded24

Assembled few months ago..
Aiming to keep it simple.
Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Fishinfan

Very nice, I could tell they were samsungs even before closer look. What size are they?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Very nice, I could tell they were samsungs even before closer look. What size are they?


they are 23"


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How far away is your monitor supposed to be away from your face?


There's no single answer for that. *
Tasks in front of a monitor - they vary. Watching movies, playing video games, typing, browsing Internet - all of them require different posture, diff. accessing for computer peripherals and diff. angle of view.

And then it's not only a question about a distance from a monitor, everything that affect posture and focus matters (chair, monitor adjustments, monitor size, being shortsighted, lighting surrounding monitor, kind of a computer task, etc.)

My personal rule of thumb is: with adjustable chair and monitor (with monitor arm) and a person who knows how to use them it's hard to go wrong.

Quote:


> My wife pulls the screen super close and it freaks me out. I tell her that it is going to hurt her eyes. I have a 27" Asus monitor. It isnt like she is looking at a small screen.
> 
> I told her that we could get a 30", but it would have to be a IPS like the Sparta.


Maybe she is shortsighted (like me, I'm doing it all the time).
Anyway - let her interact with a computer in a way it's more comfortable for her. Upgrade of a chair (with backward tilt, some kind of lumbar support, adjustable arm support and headrest) might be better than going from 27'' to 30'' (speaking from my own painful experience).

* I'm not an expert in computer ergonomics, this is only my nagging as an always-complaining computer user.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How far away is your monitor supposed to be away from your face?
> 
> My wife pulls the screen super close and it freaks me out. I tell her that it is going to hurt her eyes. I have a 27" Asus monitor. It isnt like she is looking at a small screen.
> 
> I told her that we could get a 30", but it would have to be a IPS like the Sparta.


What resolution is the monitor?

If it's a 2560x1440 27" then you should be sitting pretty close, otherwise you'll be straining your eyes to read the tiny text. Damaging your eyes by sitting too close to the screen is sort of a myth. You're probably doing more damage when seated far away, straining to read.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What resolution is the monitor?
> 
> If it's a 2560x1440 27" then you should be sitting pretty close, otherwise you'll be straining your eyes to read the tiny text. Damaging your eyes by sitting too close to the screen is sort of a myth. You're probably doing more damage when seated far away, straining to read.


the 27" is a 1080p Asus in my sig.

She had it literally 6" from her face when I walked in last night..

I will ask her about it when she gets home from her parents.


----------



## Azefore

^ Whew, yah that'd scare me too lol. I'm around 30" from my 27" and it's still bright with panel at 80%


----------



## Loosenut

really, you should sit to where it's comfortable to read the whole screen/text without straining or wearing the monitor. I'm a tall guy with decent eye sight with my corrective lenses and I sit about 2.5-3ft away. that is also the safe recommended distance from my eye dr....results may vary lol

edit: this is what works for me except when I watch movies


----------



## GermanyChris

25" from my 30" 1600P..

When I really get to work I'll get closer..I keep my brightness at 3 from the lowest.


----------



## Jesta42o

Living room surround gaming


Bedroom


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Assembled few months ago..
> Aiming to keep it simple.
> Hope you guys like it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> they are 23"


I had a 19".


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming
> 
> 
> Bedroom


Awesome!


----------



## Remix65

nice lights.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming
> 
> 
> Bedroom


DMN


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming


amazing setup! may I ask what monitors those are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> the 27" is a 1080p Asus in my sig.
> 
> She had it literally 6" from her face when I walked in last night..
> 
> I will ask her about it when she gets home from her parents.


I talked to my optometrist about this and he said as a rule of thumb if you can outstretch your hand and touch the monitor you are too close. It seems to hold true for me as when I'm gaming on my desktop I can do it for hours without getting sore eyes. however when I'm hunched over my laptop anything more than half an hour my eyes get sore and far away things are blurry for a little while after.

Anyway I originally came here to ask for your opinions, I have a 19" 1440x900 monitor and a 22" 1680x1080 Should I sell the 19" monitor and get 2 more 22" 1680x1090 monitors for surround gaming or should I sell both and get a 27" (or 24") 1980x1080 (and maybe a year later add 2 more 27" (or 24") screens)?

Edit: Or any other ideas that you would have


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> amazing setup! may I ask what monitors those are?
> I talked to my optometrist about this and he said as a rule of thumb if you can outstretch your hand and touch the monitor you are too close. It seems to hold true for me as when I'm gaming on my desktop I can do it for hours without getting sore eyes. however when I'm hunched over my laptop anything more than half an hour my eyes get sore and far away things are blurry for a little while after.
> 
> Anyway I originally came here to ask for your opinions, I have a 19" 1440x900 monitor and a 22" 1680x1080 Should I sell the 19" monitor and get 2 more 22" 1680x1090 monitors for surround gaming or should I sell both and get a 27" (or 24") 1980x1080 (and maybe a year later add 2 more 27" (or 24") screens)?
> 
> Edit: Or any other ideas that you would have


Get one 27" 1440p monitor.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> amazing setup! may I ask what monitors those are?
> I talked to my optometrist about this and he said as a rule of thumb if you can outstretch your hand and touch the monitor you are too close. It seems to hold true for me as when I'm gaming on my desktop I can do it for hours without getting sore eyes. however when I'm hunched over my laptop anything more than half an hour my eyes get sore and far away things are blurry for a little while after.
> 
> Anyway I originally came here to ask for your opinions, I have a 19" 1440x900 monitor and a 22" 1680x1080 Should I sell the 19" monitor and get 2 more 22" 1680x1090 monitors for surround gaming or should I sell both and get a 27" (or 24") 1980x1080 (and maybe a year later add 2 more 27" (or 24") screens)?
> 
> Edit: Or any other ideas that you would have


3 x 30 Inch is absolutely awesome...


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> 3 x 30 Inch is absolutely awesome...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Get one 27" 1440p monitor.


would 27" at 1080P look too... pixelly?

I appreciate the input guys but I can only afford either 24" or 27" at 1080p only.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming


I feel like I just stepped inside a disco club.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom


Holy night lights! Awesome surround setup. Please fill out your sig rig so we know what your rocking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I feel like I just stepped inside a disco club.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> would 27" at 1080P look too... pixelly?
> 
> I appreciate the input guys but I can only afford either 24" or 27" at 1080p only.


Honestly I have a 27" 1080p and it's not terrible, but I do site about 36 inches away from it, sitting close does make it pixelated though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Honestly I have a 27" 1080p and it's not terrible, but I do site about 36 inches away from it, sitting close does make it pixelated though.


Yep the circumstances matter. I sit very close to my 27" and it looks pixelated in 1080 mode (when i have to duplicate my TV with that display). But if i were sitting a couple of feet back it would look ok.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I appreciate the input guys but I can only afford either 24" or 27" at 1080p only.


In that case I certainly recommend a 24" 1080P then later on get 2 more for Surroud/Eye-Finity.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> In that case I certainly recommend a 24" 1080P then later on get 2 more for Surroud/Eye-Finity.


That sounds quite good, cheaper than 27" screens too, I was just looking at ppi on screens and it's bit low on 27" screens

Hey you're from the gold coast. so am I!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> That sounds quite good, cheaper than 27" screens too, I was just looking at ppi on screens and it's bit low on 27" screens
> 
> Hey you're from the gold coast. so am I!


I absolutely love my 27" asus and never had a problem with it looking pixelated.

I would love to see a 2560x1440 in action, but dont want to dump that kind of cash on a 27 or 30 monitor without seeing it first.

If you want to game on a three monitor setup I would recommend smaller than 24. I have a buddy with 3 x 24" and he says the sides are too far away when gaming.


----------



## mxfreek09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming
> 
> 
> Bedroom


----------



## hooded24

Indeed, They are 23 inch... and hand-me-downs...

ideally, i would opt for 2*27 inch 1440...
but they are really ex in my country now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> they are 23"


----------



## john1016

A 27" Looks Fine if your not to close, I found a 24" 16:10 to be a good medium between the two. The hight is almost the same as a 27" but with more pixels.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Indeed, They are 23 inch... and hand-me-downs...
> 
> ideally, i would opt for 2*27 inch 1440...
> but they are really ex in my country now.


2 x 27" at 1440 is expensive in any country.. In the US it is 2k or 1k depending on brand.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 2 x 27" at 1440 is expensive in any country.. In the US it is 2k or 1k depending on brand.


Make that $275-$2k, could get u2711 2560x1440 for $650 new a while ago

Bought two crossover 27Qs for $350 a pop and my apple cinema for $1000. It's getting affordable, very.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I absolutely love my 27" asus and never had a problem with it looking pixelated.


Me too


----------



## VindalooJim

Edit- double post.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I absolutely love my 27" asus and never had a problem with it looking pixelated.
> 
> I would love to see a 2560x1440 in action, but dont want to dump that kind of cash on a 27 or 30 monitor without seeing it first.
> 
> If you want to game on a three monitor setup I would recommend smaller than 24. I have a buddy with 3 x 24" and he says the sides are too far away when gaming.


I absolutely love my plebeian 23.6" 1920x1080 Asus monitor as well


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I absolutely love my plebeian 23.6" 1920x1080 Asus monitor as well


You're not on 4chan. Stop.

OT: Will post my setup as soon as it's finished.


----------



## WonderMutt

Personally I have 3 23" 1080p and I find it to be perfect. Not too wide, very clear, even close up, and plenty of desktop space for almost everything I do. I would like to have a bit more realestate when I'm programming (having 2 browsers open along with 5 - 7 classes each in their own window can make even a 5760 x 1080 desktop run out of spce), but for everything else it is perfect. Heck, I love being able to have 6 browsers open at once and still being able to have everything at just about full size (as most websites are still not designed to utilize widescreen). This is also another reason I love Win7, the snapping feature is awesome for multi-tasking.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

My two domains to get me away from the real world














































Finally got a Blu Ray player on monday, the new Sony's are really nice


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> You're not on 4chan. Stop.


Never been on 4chan in my life. I did, however, used to frequent The Misc...bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My two domains to get me away from the real world
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


freakin' best gaming room yet, love the posters!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My two domains to get me away from the real world
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, I love your set ups. You have some awesome stuff. Is that a Max Payne statue I see!?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Wow, I love your set ups. You have some awesome stuff. Is that a Max Payne statue I see!?


Hehe, yep. And yes, those are Starcraft figurines under my monitor, had them since 1998


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My two domains to get me away from the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a Blu Ray player on monday, the new Sony's are really nice


Like Star Wars? I don't think I noticed. Nice desk,what brand is that?


----------



## Jester435

What sony blu ray player did you get??

Can you run media center off it like the PS3?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jesta42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> amazing setup! may I ask what monitors those are?
> 
> They are ASUS VN247H-P pretty nice monitors for $170 each


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Never been on 4chan in my life. I did, however, used to frequent The Misc...bro.
> freakin' best gaming room yet, love the posters!


Oh sorry then, my bad. I didn't knew that this word is used more commonly on the Internet.

My bad, again.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Anyway I originally came here to ask for your opinions, I have a 19" 1440x900 monitor and a 22" 1680x1080 Should I sell the 19" monitor and get 2 more 22" 1680x1090 monitors for surround gaming or should I sell both and get a 27" (or 24") 1980x1080 (and maybe a year later add 2 more 27" (or 24") screens)?
> 
> Edit: Or any other ideas that you would have


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> 3 x 30 Inch is absolutely awesome...


$3000
http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/1020728/glozell-lmao-o.gif


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $3000
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/1020728/glozell-lmao-o.gif


$1650 if you go korean, less if you take time and go used. 3x27" 1440p would only be $720 for a Catleap setup.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Living room surround gaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom


those lights





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My two domains to get me away from the real world
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a Blu Ray player on monday, the new Sony's are really nice


Those Chairs


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Like Star Wars? I don't think I noticed. Nice desk,what brand is that?


No idea, I got at my local Staples years ago, probably long since discontinued.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What sony blu ray player did you get??
> 
> Can you run media center off it like the PS3?


Its the BDP-5100 but Costco version 510X which comes with HDMI cable and cheaper *God Bless Costco* It has crap tons of features, so im sure it can do media center in some shape or form as I haven't played with it enough

http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666519119#overview

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*


Lol, thanks. Didn't think people would think my setup was that cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> those lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chairs


Lol yeah, I love it, it was gift from my folks after my ex of 5 years took all the furniture when she moved out. Its called a Chair and a half.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Lol, thanks. Didn't think people would think my setup was that cool


If that's a Sony Trinitron then it alone warrants props from me good sir









Edit: If it isn't it certainly looks inspired by my favorite CRT line ^^


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> $1650 if you go korean, less if you take time and go used. 3x27" 1440p would only be $720 for a Catleap setup.


he said 3 30's.
the catleaps are good on paper but in the real world one is lucky to get one perfect monitor. 2 increases the chance to 50-50. i think out of 3 catleaps monitor one of them would have issues. but that's what i think i might be wrong. and for someone in a budget it'd be disappointing to get something that breaks up.
and not forgetting the gpus to be invested to power the monitors.

but thats what i thought many months ago. maybe things have changed now. i just found it funny for someone on a budget ask for suggestions and someone shoot 3x30 rofl..


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> he said 3 30's.
> the catleaps are good on paper but in the real world one is lucky to get one perfect monitor. 2 increases the chance to 50-50. i think out of 3 catleaps monitor one of them would have issues. but that's what i think i might be wrong. and for someone in a budget it'd be disappointing to get something that breaks up.
> and not forgetting the gpus to be invested to power the monitors.
> 
> but thats what i thought many months ago. maybe things have changed now. i just found it funny for someone on a budget ask for suggestions and someone shoot 3x30 rofl..


I just hope that Korean monitors will eventually lower the prices of the name brand manufacturers. Their markup has to be crazy on those apple cinema displays and Dell ultra sharps.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I just hope that Korean monitors will eventually lower the prices of the name brand manufacturers. Their markup has to be crazy on those apple cinema displays and Dell ultra sharps.


unfortunately business doesnt work that way. apple and dell have high quality standards and with their warranties comes the high price tag. they go to the asian companies and take the best parts out of manufacturers + add other technologies and have another quality company assemble them. + the warranty comes the high price tag.
now someone that's electronic savvy can open up the monitor and substitute the cheap parts for better parts but that's just too much work.
if the catleaps where US based i wouldnt mind taking a risk and try some if it broke i wouldntt mine losing $20-30 to ship back the monitor. but the korean sellers know most buyers wont be able to send back monitors.

a lot of the asian powersellers on ebay have stations in new jersey and california and ship from there.but some of them when products break try to discourage the buyer by telling them to ship the item to asia (which isn't cheap) and don't mind getting a negative feedback cause they sell hundreds a day.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If that's a Sony Trinitron then it alone warrants props from me good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If it isn't it certainly looks inspired by my favorite CRT line ^^


Neither, its a LCD DLP WEGA rear projector. Pretty top of the line back in 2006, now, not so much.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> he said 3 30's.
> the catleaps are good on paper but in the real world one is lucky to get one perfect monitor. 2 increases the chance to 50-50. i think out of 3 catleaps monitor one of them would have issues. but that's what i think i might be wrong. and for someone in a budget it'd be disappointing to get something that breaks up.
> and not forgetting the gpus to be invested to power the monitors.
> 
> but thats what i thought many months ago. maybe things have changed now. i just found it funny for someone on a budget ask for suggestions and someone shoot 3x30 rofl..


Got two perfect Crossovers using the same panel and sold em for what I paid, it's a turkey shoot in the eyes of people that read the problems that are troubleshooted in forums sure, I'll admit that but the majority of the time the monitors are perfectly fine in every regard. Also like I said $1650 for 30" 2560x1600 in Korean market and cheaper if you go used for big brands or small brands.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Neither, its a LCD DLP WEGA rear projector. Pretty top of the line back in 2006, now, not so much.


I knew it had some depth in there to it but wasn't sure because I knew the FD Trinitron line did do 16:9 ratio models but hadn't a clue what they looked like in all regards espically since of the bordering of the picture you linked. Looks like a fine set regardless though, used rear projection in 2001, Mitsubishi I believe, lasted a good while till the cost of one time repairs was half of a plasma set I got. DLP is still kicking though, but LCD panels are too convenient nowadays.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> They are ASUS VN247H-P pretty nice monitors for $170 each


I'm definitely going to grab one of them, and 2 more later down the road, Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I'm definitely going to grab one of them, and 2 more later down the road, Thanks everyone for your help


I have 3 of them, they are nice


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have 3 of them, they are nice


I know I just saw your thread asking about them only a minute ago


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> My two domains to get me away from the real world
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a Blu Ray player on monday, the new Sony's are really nice


*plots the theft of your posters* LOVE your rooms!


----------



## Jesta42o

forgot to show my small collection of toys on my desk


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> *plots the theft of your posters* LOVE your rooms!


Lol, there will be blood spilt if you try to take my years worth of poster collections and iv'e got even more in the closet, I just don't have room for or are so rare that I won't put them up until I have displays for them.

I have an original PC only Rebel Assault poster still wrapped up in its tube.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek




----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Personally I have 3 23" 1080p and I find it to be perfect. Not too wide, very clear, even close up, and plenty of desktop space for almost everything I do. I would like to have a bit more realestate when I'm programming (having 2 browsers open along with 5 - 7 classes each in their own window can make even a 5760 x 1080 desktop run out of spce), but for everything else it is perfect. Heck, I love being able to have 6 browsers open at once and still being able to have everything at just about full size (as most websites are still not designed to utilize widescreen). *This is also another reason I love Win7, the snapping feature is awesome for multi-tasking*.


Pretty sure WIn8 has this as well.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> That sounds quite good, cheaper than 27" screens too, I was just looking at ppi on screens and it's bit low on 27" screens
> 
> Hey you're from the gold coast. so am I!


Indeed. I see you study Mechanical Engineering, What uni and what year? I'm 2nd year Griffith GC campus.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Indeed. I see you study Mechanical Engineering, What uni and what year? I'm 2nd year Griffith GC campus.


University of Queensland second year too! I live up here during the semester though.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Looks good


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Are they three different sized monitors? My OCD nerd inside me would explode trying to deal with that much assymetry...


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Are they three different sized monitors? My OCD nerd inside me would explode trying to deal with that much assymetry...


haha same here, my dual monitor stand has dented the desk so one monitor hang a good 10mm (Engineering notation







) lower than the other, does my head in sooo bad.

Waiting on my new desk to be built within the week to put my dells on their original stands and run in portrait.


----------



## Sazexa

Getting rid of my desktop soon.

My laptop has been supporting my needs quite sufficiently, it's silent, and give me some extra leg room.


Even in 2,560 x 1,440 this thing is running perfectly smooth, surprisingly.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Are they three different sized monitors? My OCD nerd inside me would explode trying to deal with that much assymetry...


at first it did bother me, but than again I have a.d.d & OCD so it doesn't have to be perfect for very long.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> at first it did bother me, but than again I have a.d.d & OCD so it doesn't have to be perfect for very long.


Having three monitors has decreased my attention span. If I had a.d.d. I'd be a mess. I'll have a web browser window in one monitor, a video playing in a side monitor, and a second browser window in the third monitor both full of tabs.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Having three monitors has decreased my attention span. If I had a.d.d. I'd be a mess. I'll have a web browser window in one monitor, a video playing in a side monitor, and a second browser window in the third monitor both full of tabs.


I'm like this as well, I always have multiple things open on each screen!

I wanted to post an update here, i just got my first mechanical keyboard (CM Storm QuickFire TK), and it really works well in my setup, the blue back lighting matches my rig's lighting perfectly!









Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them real quick with my iPhone, some in the dark, right before I went to bed last night. Eventually I'll get my wife to take some nice pics and post, but for now, this is what I have.


----------



## john1016

Nice! How do you like the keys?

I just got my first mech board yesterday, it has browns and I love it.


----------



## Stickeelion

The Asus VN247H is $250 in australia








I have been offered 2 Acer G245H monitors for $220 total, what would you guys recommend, are they good monitors?


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $3000
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/1020728/glozell-lmao-o.gif


Yeah man expensive. But they are my single most precious PC Hardware I own.
















With dual incomes and no kids this is possible.

If you have kids however I do know that feeding kids every other day is a good way to save and teaches kids patience...








sandwiches FTW...


----------



## WALSRU

Sort of in between cases at the moment, I kind of like it...


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> The Asus VN247H is $250 in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been offered 2 Acer G245H monitors for $220 total, what would you guys recommend, are they good monitors?


Previously had 2 G245H's, great quality built monitors, never had any complaints. For that price, you cant go wrong. Pretty sure I pand bout $250 per monitor about a year and half ago.


----------



## Lifeshield

I have a GD245HQ, and I have no complaints. Never felt I've ever had anything bad to say about Acer displays. I've always bought them.


----------



## rohan2jos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Lol, there will be blood spilt if you try to take my years worth of poster collections and iv'e got even more in the closet, I just don't have room for or are so rare that I won't put them up until I have displays for them.
> 
> I have an original PC only Rebel Assault poster still wrapped up in its tube.


----------



## Stickeelion

Thanks guys my only concern in that case would be that they are EOL and I may not be able to source a third one in the future, as I will, be buying these second hand. (I'll inspect them first of course since it's a local seller)


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I have a GD245HQ, and I have no complaints. Never felt I've ever had anything bad to say about Acer displays. I've always bought them.


I honestly don't understand the monitor hype. I have an Acer A221HQV and love it. Got it as a birthday gift two years ago and have had no problems. Cost $110 at Worst Buy, and she paid $80 on sale. I've been planning on getting another since I got this one. Only complaint I have is there's no HDMI. Does 1920x1080, which is fine for me.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I honestly don't understand the monitor hype


Usually when people say something like this it's because they haven't experienced a decent monitor.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Usually when people say something like this it's because they haven't experienced a decent monitor.


It's like that saying, "Once you go black....."


----------



## kingchris

heres my little set up! just wish i had a proper room for it!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Yeah man expensive. But they are my single most precious PC Hardware I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With dual incomes and no kids this is possible.
> 
> If you have kids however I do know that feeding kids every other day is a good way to save and teaches kids patience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandwiches FTW...


its nice to be able to treat yourself $3000 in just monitors and video cards..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got two perfect Crossovers using the same panel and sold em for what I paid, it's a turkey shoot in the eyes of people that read the problems that are troubleshooted in forums sure, I'll admit that but the majority of the time the monitors are perfectly fine in every regard. Also like I said $1650 for 30" 2560x1600 in Korean market and cheaper if you go used for big brands or small brands.


even with the dells, hp and apple 1 out of 3 will have some issue. it's just nice to be able to have it replaced for free. $1600 doesnt sound too bad for 3 30 inchers.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Usually when people say something like this it's because they haven't experienced a decent monitor.


Or people that don't feel the need to spend more than they pay in rent on a monitor. lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Usually when people say something like this it's because they haven't experienced _*whatever they're critisizing*_


fixed.

about 2-3 yrs ago i bought an [acer] 1080 monitor for cheap on ebay for about $130 brand new from a power seller. they went for around $160 at the time. my plan was to use it as a tv. i plugged it up and the colors were so horrible compared to the other monitors (that i got used) i put it back in the box and sold it on craigslist the same day for $100. the same day i got it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> even with the dells, hp and apple 1 out of 3 will have some issue. it's just nice to be able to have it replaced for free. $1600 doesnt sound too bad for 3 30 inchers.


Aye there's no real guarantee for monitor stability but I'd give it a 15% chance that one would have an issue in some regard. But yah 1600 isnt the worst that could be, I think I'd go for 3 used 3007wfps for $500 a pop despite their wide gamut.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> fixed.
> 
> about 2-3 yrs ago i bought an [acer] 1080 monitor for cheap on ebay for about $130 brand new from a power seller. they went for around $160 at the time. my plan was to use it as a tv. i plugged it up and the colors were so horrible compared to the other monitors (that i got used) i put it back in the box and sold it on craigslist the same day for $100. the same day i got it.


Wasn't criticizing, just saying I don't see the need to spend that much on a monitor.

And honestly, if upgrading means that I will suddenly realize that I've been looking at off colors and missing out on something I can't live without, I'll pass. lol If I have to spend huge amounts of money every time I upgrade or replace a broken monitor because I was spoiled by the first nice monitor, I'll stick to the crappy ones.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Nice! How do you like the keys?
> 
> I just got my first mech board yesterday, it has browns and I love it.


I absolutely love them! They sound and feel awesome, but they respond so much quick than membranes that I'm having a little trouble typing on it, I just have to get used to the feeling of the keys actually reacting to my touch.

I actually like it so much that I'm thinking about getting a mech board for work, but I'll have to get something quieter like the browns with dampers on the keys, but yeah, I'm hooked on the feel.

What board did you get?


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_4296.jpg.html


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I absolutely love them! They sound and feel awesome, but they respond so much quick than membranes that I'm having a little trouble typing on it, I just have to get used to the feeling of the keys actually reacting to my touch.
> 
> I actually like it so much that I'm thinking about getting a mech board for work, but I'll have to get something quieter like the browns with dampers on the keys, but yeah, I'm hooked on the feel.
> 
> What board did you get?


I got the G710+, love the switches and feel of it. Still getting used to it, so used to having to bottom out a key for it to register. Biggest problem I have with it is now I want another one with different switches, I think maybe a OCN ducky shine 2 with blues will be in my future.

Some o rings will quiet it right down. This board comes with them and it it only a tiny bit louder than my old cheap keyboard.


----------



## cr4p

Got my cpu up high.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Got my cpu up high.


How do you like that case? I would like one for an htpc.

Also nice set up, I like how space saving it is


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wasn't criticizing, just saying I don't see the need to spend that much on a monitor.
> 
> And honestly, if upgrading means that I will suddenly realize that I've been looking at off colors and missing out on something I can't live without, I'll pass. lol If I have to spend huge amounts of money every time I upgrade or replace a broken monitor because I was spoiled by the first nice monitor, I'll stick to the crappy ones.


Ignorance is bliss, yes? I tend to be pretty picky when it comes to visual accuracy...I'm sure if I could afford it I would spend that much.


----------



## WALSRU

I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


exactly! why cheap out, when it's such a critical component? i'm saving up to replace my monitors, even though they are quite popular







would have replaced my g2420hd's a long time ago if i didn't already have 3...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


this is why I laugh when I see people with Titans and 680's in sli.

Then they use cheap samsung, acer, or benQ monitors.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


This! Love my Asus PB278Q. 2560x1440 is so worth it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


Agreed.


----------



## Dav3ric

Oh I definitely want a nicer/bigger monitor. At the time (last June) I built my current rig I had a set budget for parts...my current monitor is one I already had so I tried to maximize what I could under the hood. When I can I want to upgrade...for now I will enjoy my goofiness.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> How do you like that case? I would like one for an htpc.
> 
> Also nice set up, I like how space saving it is


This is a good case, and very portable too.







Thanks!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Wasn't criticizing, just saying I don't see the need to spend that much on a monitor.
> 
> And honestly, if upgrading means that I will suddenly realize that I've been looking at off colors and missing out on something I can't live without, I'll pass. lol If I have to spend huge amounts of money every time I upgrade or replace a broken monitor because I was spoiled by the first nice monitor, I'll stick to the crappy ones.


i didnt mean you, i meant the ppl that talk about the stuff they dont have lol.

i'm pretty sure the guys using pentium III's feel the same way. as long as they've never tried something better then they don't know what they're missing lol. but once you try something good it's a bad feeling downgrading. at the moment i'm broke and need to sell my zr30w but i've been holding on to it for months selling other parts that arent part of my setup cause i'm gonna miss it. i dont even use it much.


----------



## vinton13

Somewhat clean...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Got my cpu up high.


nice case. i've been really thinking of ditching my server case for a smaller case..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Somewhat clean...


i need some tips on keeping a desk clean lol.

hey what's this on my desk? looks like it'd taste delicious after 3 weeks...


----------



## vinton13

I need to re-position that eagle thing to the center then paint/clean the walls. And probably vanish that table again.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> this is why I laugh when I see people with Titans and 680's in sli.
> 
> Then they use cheap samsung, acer, or benQ monitors.


Well at least there's a purpose when those Acer and BenQ monitors are 120hz.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice case. i've been really thinking of ditching my server case for a smaller case..


Thanks.







Smaller cases are the most challenging to build. You gotta think about how everything's gonna fit (Cables too).


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Well at least there's a purpose when those Acer and BenQ monitors are 120hz.


http://www.overclock.net/t/662628/60hz-vs-120hz-explained

I would spend the money on a quality display.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> Ignorance is bliss, yes? I tend to be pretty picky when it comes to visual accuracy...I'm sure if I could afford it I would spend that much.


Exactly. I'm broke most of the time, so I don't have a crazy expensive setup in the first place. Which is convenient if I lose a CPU or something, it's cheap to replace. If I went out and spent $800 on a monitor, and two years down the road it quit working I'd have to either do without or downgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


Budgets. My budget has allowed me to buy parts over several years, rather than buy everything all at once. I was running my setup on a square Dell monitor for the first year I had it. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i didnt mean you, i meant the ppl that talk about the stuff they dont have lol.
> 
> i'm pretty sure the guys using pentium III's feel the same way. as long as they've never tried something better then they don't know what they're missing lol. but once you try something good it's a bad feeling downgrading. at the moment i'm broke and need to sell my zr30w but i've been holding on to it for months selling other parts that arent part of my setup cause i'm gonna miss it. i dont even use it much.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Somewhat clean...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yikes! Give them dust filters a clean out.


----------



## KazeSim

I spent a lot of time trying to find the right desk. It had to both look great while also providing enough space for some DIY cable management. I have a thing about cables showing that just bothers me in ways I'm not sure I quite understand myself.

Aside from the typography, all the artwork is mine though I wish I had done a better job with the framing. And yes, that's a headcrab on my magazine rack.

Overall I like it though I wish I worked some more leg room into the space. I'm 6'5'' and often get sore knees sitting here for to long. It's great then that my bed is directly to my left so I can just plop out of my chair for some instant shut-eye.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazeSim*
> 
> I spent a lot of time trying to find the right desk. It had to both look great while also providing enough space for some DIY cable management. I have a thing about cables showing that just bothers me in ways I'm not sure I quite understand myself.
> 
> Aside from the typography, all the artwork is mine though I wish I had done a better job with the framing. And yes, that's a headcrab on my magazine rack.
> 
> Overall I like it though I wish I worked some more leg room into the space. I'm 6'5'' and often get sore knees sitting here for to long. It's great then that my bed is directly to my left so I can just plop out of my chair for some instant shut-eye.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neat little setup; I like how you've got everything at your fingertips. Looks great, too.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> its nice to be able to treat yourself $3000 in just monitors and video cards..


That was just the monitors. The Video cards for 1 machine was another $1200 for 2 cards...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think it's pretty goofy to spend $1k on a computer system to look at it through a tiny $150 monitor.


Exactly.









The purpose of this thread is essentially to "show off" our toys. Just because someone doesn't "see the need" for any particular part or thing doesn't mean that need doesn't exist for others. Since the monitor is what I am looking at it is the one area I won't cheep out on. My perspective is a little higher. If I'm spending $4k on a computer, I don't want to look at a 23 or 24 inch monitor...









If someone else doesn't feel the need or can't afford it, great what ever makes them happy...


----------



## CptAsian

Mine's nothing special or exceptional in any way, but here it is.



I'm planning on getting a second mechanical keyboard for my laptop. I'm also thinking about ditching those speakers, as I don't really ever use them, and they're kinda crappy. It'd save space, too. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jester435

I have bought a bunch of stuff since my last post and rearranged everything in my office. It is still a work in progress. I need to get some framed photos up, posters, and canvas print I had made from our African Safari hung. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have bought a bunch of stuff since my last post and rearranged everything in my office. It is still a work in progress. I need to get some framed photos up, posters, and canvas print I had made from our African Safari hung. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, and clean, I really like it. To make it perfect, I'd put the effort into doing some cable cleanup behind the desk, but if you don't want to, I don't blame you because I'm too lazy to do it myself. Looks really good otherwise.


----------



## Jester435

I will do the cable management when I stop buying stuff for my office, so that means never..

I do need to get a UPS, but don't really know what to get.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Mine's nothing special or exceptional in any way, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting a second mechanical keyboard for my laptop. I'm also thinking about ditching those speakers, as I don't really ever use them, and they're kinda crappy. It'd save space, too. What do you guys think?


One of my professors said "never start a speech with a disclaimer." I'm reminded of this every time someone posts a nice setup but feels the need to downplay it first. I don't see a lot of room for another keyboard though. Why not just get a KM switch?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I will do the cable management when I stop buying stuff for my office, so that means never..
> 
> I do need to get a UPS, but don't really know what to get.


I just added the wattage of my power supply, a couple of my monitors and figured it from that.
I bought a Smart UPS (one that hooks up via usb to the computer) so that it'll tell me, that if the power went out right this second, I would have this amount of time left to save my work (or finish a game







)
I have an 850 Watt PSU, Ex HDD, and multiple other things hooked up to my UPS, never goes over 600 Watts, It's rated for (1000) 810W though.
With the smart ones, they come with software, so you can test it, and keep track of some other unique things as well.


EDIT:
I knew I was forgetting something in my Sig,
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## KazeSim

Jester435, I spy a metal backing to you computer desk you could use to mount a surge protector if you did indeed have cable management in mind. Routing would be the really time consuming aspect of that though. Raceways are great for this, my desk has one full raceway cut into five smaller segments so I could have plenty of options when routing. Their mounted on the backside of the desk legs and then one is on the back underside of the desk to route the speaker cables. It was time consuming yes, but well worth it in the end.

On the other hand, I have a entertainment center with a 47" TV, PS3, HTPC, 2.1 Speaker System and UPS that I won't even bother with cabling concerns.


----------



## dougdoberman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Usually when people say something like this it's because they haven't experienced a decent monitor.


Usually when people say something like this it's because they've somehow got to justify the exorbitant amount they've paid for their kit.

Not always the case, of course. But often enough.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Assembled few months ago..
> Aiming to keep it simple.
> Hope you guys like it!


Love the wallpaper. What are u using to have the wallpaper go across both screens?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I will do the cable management when I stop buying stuff for my office, so that means never..


lmao. That's my exact sentiment about cable management. But when I look at other ps set ups esp the really nice ones I always say to myself how theybcould do better on cablemanagement. With me I try my best not to show the wires even though cablemanagement would solve my problem.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> lmao. That's my exact sentiment about cable management. But when I look at other ps set ups esp the really nice ones I always say to myself how theybcould do better on cablemanagement. With me I try my best not to show the wires even though cablemanagement would solve my problem.


Honestly I got sick of cutting zipties everytime I moved furniture around in my office or bought something else. I get why people are anal about cable management, but I have changed everything in my setup in the last 6 months.

I am going to be buying a second Asus 27" monitor in the next few weeks and will need a dual monitor arm, so that is going to change my setup again.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

A different night angle on my desk setup


----------



## CyBorg807

Got a tenkeyless keyboard so I took a new picture, also took one of just the PC. Normally there isn't a glare on the TV but I opened the front door for better lighting.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> A different night angle on my desk setup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the way that your box throws the light on the walls. You should add a third monitor if you can


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> *And this room.... you think it gives you... power over me?*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have bought a bunch of stuff since my last post and rearranged everything in my office. It is still a work in progress. I need to get some framed photos up, posters, and canvas print I had made from our African Safari hung. Let me know what you guys think


I finally found someone who loves Ikea more than I do.


----------



## Jixr

My "Floating Desktop"

Here are some updated photos with my new Camera, still working on figuring out all the settings but looks better than my old photos from my phone.
Have not edited these much, so kinda dull.

I'm a bit of a minimalist and follow a basic Zen mindset, So the room is very basic, with natural colors of greens, light woods, and not shown is
a fishtank with several blue colors to tie in the naturalistic design I was going for. I think I still need to add some type of decoration to my desk.

Obviously I hate wires, so Everything is as wireless as possible, with my Tower/Bench hidden away in my closet, out of sight.
Also Hidden is a wired keyboard mounted under my desk for BIOS needs, a Card reader, and a powered USB hub.









Gear:
27" 1440p Shimian Monitor, Mounted on adjustable arm mount
Logitech Speakers mounted behind the monitor
Apple wireless keyboard and trackpad
Razer Naga Epic
Koss DJ-200 Headphones

Desk:
Ikea Galant Desk
aprox 5'x 3'

Tower/Test Bench Basics
i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz
GTX 580 @ 950 mhz
2 120Gb SSD's, 1TB HDD
16gigs Ram
DimasTech Test Bench


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I finally found someone who loves Ikea more than I do.


Great price for great office furniture. We have a store 20 min from my house. My chair cost more than everything else. Haha


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I finally found someone who loves Ikea more than I do.


----------



## Jixr

had a question about my monitor stand

http://www.frys.com/product/6592463?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

very good base, very secure, fully adjustable, tilt, rotate, etc.





Also just noticed my phones camera is showing a black dot...
( the black dot to the left of the monitor )

Looks like its time to take it to the store, should be covered under warranty.


----------



## Izvire

Same old corner:


----------



## Search

Current:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Shifty_5/media/IMG_20130405_095704_877_zps645b3c2b.jpg.html

Old before I had to downsize desks and before I replaced the crappy keyboard and headset:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Shifty_5/media/IMAG0002.jpg.html


----------



## hooded24

hmm, i dont have any of those display program to do that.
I simply just use a 3840 * 1080 wallpaper (3840 = 1920 * 2)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Love the wallpaper. What are u using to have the wallpaper go across both screens?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Got a tenkeyless keyboard so I took a new picture, also took one of just the PC. Normally there isn't a glare on the TV but I opened the front door for better lighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good.

Dark Knight Rises FTW









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> *And this room.... you think it gives you... power over me?*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Search*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Shifty_5/media/IMG_20130405_095704_877_zps645b3c2b.jpg.html


Nice. We have the same headphone/speaker combo.


----------



## Search

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Nice. We have the same headphone/speaker combo.


It's kind of scary how many of our components are the same as well.

I had a D14 as until a month ago. Except for the case, my smaller monitor, and a few other small ends (that we got close such as your 670s vs my 680) we had about the same build ideas lol


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have bought a bunch of stuff since my last post and rearranged everything in my office. It is still a work in progress. I need to get some framed photos up, posters, and canvas print I had made from our African Safari hung. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It bothers me that your wallpaper doesn't actually cover the whole screen.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> It bothers me that your wallpaper doesn't actually cover the whole screen.


What do you mean it doesn't cover the whole screen??


----------



## HPE1000

It didn't appear that your screen was covering all the display


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Jester435

When I installed my 7950 the scaling for underscan was set. I fixed it and didnt even realize the picture was like that.

good eyes


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, my brothers 7950 was doing that and it was a pain for me to figure out how to fix.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my brothers 7950 was doing that and it was a pain for me to figure out how to fix.


I am a AMD VIsion Catalyst professional now.. I needed to move my GPU higher on my mobo, so it could get more air.

I will be switching out all the fans in the next month. The stock 200mm corsair fans in the 600t are average at best.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I will do the cable management when I stop buying stuff for my office, so that means never..
> 
> *I do need to get a UPS, but don't really know what to get*.


This is not an area to be cheap the difference between a good UPS and a cheap one can be the difference between making money or loosing reputation and jobs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My "Floating Desktop"
> 
> Here are some updated photos with my new Camera, still working on figuring out all the settings but looks better than my old photos from my phone.
> Have not edited these much, so kinda dull.
> 
> I'm a bit of a minimalist and follow a basic Zen mindset, So the room is very basic, with natural colors of greens, light woods, and not shown is
> a fishtank with several blue colors to tie in the naturalistic design I was going for. I think I still need to add some type of decoration to my desk.
> 
> Obviously I hate wires, so Everything is as wireless as possible, with my Tower/Bench hidden away in my closet, out of sight.
> Also Hidden is a wired keyboard mounted under my desk for BIOS needs, a Card reader, and a powered USB hub.


I gotta stop looking at your desk, Nice Job again!!


----------



## Stickeelion

Why is a UPS so important? not bashing or anything, I genuinely don't know why because I have run my computer for years with only a basic surge protector and I have never had any hardware issues and as long as your work is saved I can't quite see how it would be so catastrophic. (unless it's a large public or corporate server)

All the power issues I have ever encounterd so far have only resulted in the computer immediately turning off, nothing more.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Why is a UPS so important? not bashing or anything, I genuinely don't know why because I have run my computer for years with only a basic surge protector and I have never had any hardware issues and as long as your work is saved I can't quite see how it would be so catastrophic. (unless it's a large public or corporate server)
> 
> All the power issues I have ever encounterd so far have only resulted in the computer immediately turning off, nothing more.


Because having even a slight power loss while in your in the middle of something, especially something important really, really sucks and it can damage equipment.

In short, I don't wanna loose my internet, die in the middle of a online game, reconnect my work VPN connection, loose spreadsheet work and login back into all my crap as a result of a power loss. Thus, I run a UPS.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Why is a UPS so important? not bashing or anything, I genuinely don't know why because I have run my computer for years with only a basic surge protector and I have never had any hardware issues and as long as your work is saved I can't quite see how it would be so catastrophic. (unless it's a large public or corporate server)
> 
> All the power issues I have ever encounterd so far have only resulted in the computer immediately turning off, nothing more.


Rendering and impotrting are two things..I don't want to loose a final product because I render at night.

I'f I'm deep in a Ps and Ai project I don't want to lose my train of thought but having to shut down immediately due to loss of power.

Really the same applies to anything, especially if you feed the family with the computer.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> When I installed my 7950 the scaling for underscan was set. I fixed it and didnt even realize the picture was like that.
> 
> good eyes


I have been reading a lot on Asus 27 inchers as I am getting one in 2 weeks and yours just looked weird.

As for UPSs, when I need to work on an important document I just use the laptop, integrated UPS.


----------



## kelvintheiah

What vox amplifier is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Same old corner:


----------



## shadow5555

Here is my update to my room


----------



## Pebruska

Here's my desk

With a chair

Somehow it looks like something's missing, i want it to be special in some way, or it just looks dull because my poor camera skills.


----------



## Stickeelion

Some coloured LED's perhaps?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Here's my desk
> 
> With a chair
> 
> Somehow it looks like something's missing, i want it to be special in some way, or it just looks dull because my poor camera skills.


It looks like a desk, just like mine..simple and effective.


----------



## Esguelha

That chair looks nice, like a bacquet.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Here's my desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a chair
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow it looks like something's missing, i want it to be special in some way, or it just looks dull because my poor camera skills.


Put the rear surrounds behind you?

Why do people do this? I have a Logitech X530, and currently have nowhere to put my rear speakers, so I unhooked them and shoved them in a closet until I can get my shelves set up behind me.

Not trying to rail on you, Pebruska. Just drives me crazy. lol

Some LED's would spice it up a bit, maybe some one-off wall art?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

May as well post again













Pretty much everythings been changed since i posted last







. Blue lights behind the monitors are new as of today









Whatcha think?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Put the rear surrounds behind you?
> 
> Why do people do this? I have a Logitech X530, and currently have nowhere to put my rear speakers, so I unhooked them and shoved them in a closet until I can get my shelves set up behind me.
> 
> Not trying to rail on you, Pebruska. Just drives me crazy. lol
> 
> Some LED's would spice it up a bit, maybe some one-off wall art?


My system is set up as 4.1 and those rear speakers are at full volume which makes the sound more full(or something).
When i remove those other speakers, the sound is coming only at front of me but when i add those two more at the sides, its much more wider and sounds better, if that makes any sense.








And maybe i should get some leds behind the monitor or desk.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> What vox amplifier is that?


AC30VR


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> May as well post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much everythings been changed since i posted last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Blue lights behind the monitors are new as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?


I am liking the lighting it is nice


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am liking the lighting it is nice


Thanks














i used a one Antec Accent Lighting Blue on each monitor







, thought i needed something to light the desk up a bit


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> had a question about my monitor stand
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6592463?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> very good base, very secure, fully adjustable, tilt, rotate, etc.


Absolutely love your monitor stand and speakers attached to it


----------



## Inconvenient

My room, camera gives no justice to the tv. It looks alot bigger in real life


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inconvenient*
> 
> My room, camera gives no justice to the tv. It looks alot bigger in real life


This is so perfect! I want a setup just like this when I get my own house.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> As for UPSs, when I need to work on an important document I just use the laptop, integrated UPS.


This ^ , Its always weird when the leccy goes out (rare but it still can) and the laptop is still going, everything else is silent , i just tether my phone and keep going as normal for the 30mins max its ever been off, i could manage about 4hrs without electricity on the laptop and the phone lasts about 7 when browsing so quite a good while before the candles and beer is brought out

then again the net speed on the phone isnt great so a small ups could be useful for the router , thats if the exchange was still up


----------



## frickfrock999

*Sea Breeze.*










*Sentinel.*










*Gaia.*









*
Shades of Gray.
*


----------



## HPE1000

Where did you find the first one?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I got the G710+, love the switches and feel of it. Still getting used to it, so used to having to bottom out a key for it to register. Biggest problem I have with it is now I want another one with different switches, I think maybe a OCN ducky shine 2 with blues will be in my future.
> 
> Some o rings will quiet it right down. This board comes with them and it it only a tiny bit louder than my old cheap keyboard.


Yeah, I'm thinking of getting something really basic like a Ducky Zero w/ Browns, CM Storm QF Pro with Browns, or a Rosewill RK-9100BR. Basically, it is for work, so I need something that is a full keyboard, not too loud and is really reliable. I'm also looking at getting a WASD keyboard with white keycaps, it'd be a little more expensive, but it would look sharp!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*


Where, sir, did you get the little Hitman!!?? I love it, I want one!!


----------



## Jester435

It was an exclusive giveaway at Eurogamer Expo. It was also given away with special editions of the absolution game.

I bought it off eBay and had been looking for one at a decent price for months. I have seen them go for over $60 US

I got it Brand New, but wanted to display it without being the plastic.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sea Breeze.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentinel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shades of Gray.
> *






you showed us the Sentinel one before, it was called Ghost in the shell, its the setup im building now, and will be done by June/July cant wait for it to be done so i can show it off.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Do I see a 600t?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It was an exclusive giveaway at Eurogamer Expo. It was also given away with special editions of the absolution game.
> 
> I bought it off eBay and had been looking for one at a decent price for months. I have seen them go for over $60 US
> 
> I got it Brand New, but wanted to display it without being the plastic.


That's very cool, I may have to try to track one down. I need one of those and a Vault Tec Vault Boy and I'd be happy.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sea Breeze.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentinel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shades of Gray.
> *


I want that view.


----------



## Esguelha

^ Floods are just auto-watercooling.


----------



## Jester435

I am sure that is a lake.. So flooding would be very unlikely.

I have seen many amazing properties around the great lakes and in British Columbia that are by lakes for that very reason.,


----------



## CptAsian

I posted my setup a couple of days ago, but it went pretty much ignored. So, I got a slightly better picture, and this will be take two. See what you guys think.



This is the tiny space that I am confined to for my computer. I do my best to make use of it, I suppose.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I posted my setup a couple of days ago, but it went pretty much ignored. So, I got a slightly better picture, and this will be take two. See what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny space that I am confined to for my computer. I do my best to make use of it, I suppose.


Well actually I answered you, so now I feel ignored lol.









Over the past few months I haven't been gaming nearly as much as I watch movies from my bed, so I sold my 23" Alienware and went up to a 40". I'm nearsighted and my bed is 15' away from my desk so it's nice not having to wear glasses while lying down.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Well actually I answered you, so now I feel ignored lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few months I haven't been gaming nearly as much as I watch movies from my bed, so I sold my 23" Alienware and went up to a 40". I'm nearsighted and my bed is 15' away from my desk so it's nice not having to wear glasses while lying down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoop, really sorry. Somehow managed to miss that post. So, about that KM switch, I think that it would be a bit more complicated than I like. I think just having two separate keyboards would keep it nice and simple. Plus, one computer's running Windows 7, while the other's on OSX, which probably wouldn't help. About where to put the keyboard, when I'm using it, it could sit right next to the full size one at an angle, and when it's not in use, it can slide under the laptop stand.

Anyways, about your setup, I think that monitor... err... TV? - is really nice. It seems to... compliment the size of those speakers. I also have a great liking to ambient lighting, so I have to ask - did you just set the lighting to green to match your wallpaper, or is it that fancy type of thing that always matches what's on your display? I know there's a name for that, I just can't recall. Really nice looking setup, overall.

*psst! Update your display in your sig rig!*


----------



## Remix65

that looks pretty. i've seen someone use a 32" as a pc monitor on the desk. gaming looked good but pc usage looked a little pixeled. how's the 40 working for ya...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Whoop, really sorry. Somehow managed to miss that post. So, about that KM switch, I think that it would be a bit more complicated than I like. I think just having two separate keyboards would keep it nice and simple. Plus, one computer's running Windows 7, while the other's on OSX, which probably wouldn't help. About where to put the keyboard, when I'm using it, it could sit right next to the full size one at an angle, and when it's not in use, it can slide under the laptop stand.
> 
> Anyways, about your setup, I think that monitor... err... TV? - is really nice. It seems to... compliment the size of those speakers. I also have a great liking to ambient lighting, so I have to ask - did you just set the lighting to green to match your wallpaper, or is it that fancy type of thing that always matches what's on your display? I know there's a name for that, I just can't recall. Really nice looking setup, overall.
> 
> *psst! Update your display in your sig rig!*


I understand, having two keyboards _would_ allow you to switch between the two computers faster. I don't think KM switches operate at the software level though, so different OS's should not be an issue.

Thanks! I think the TV size also compliments the sound quality as well. The amount of bass that my A5's put out did not feel right with such a small screen. As for my ambient lighting I simply set my IKEA dioders to green to match my wallpaper, nothing fancy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> that looks pretty. i've seen someone use a 32" as a pc monitor on the desk. gaming looked good but pc usage looked a little pixeled. how's the 40 working for ya...


They're are definitely pros and cons. Up close it is a bit pixelated, text in particular, but not bad. Gaming still looks good. Just played some BF3 and I would say the worst part is not the pixels, but having to move my eyes so much to scan the environment. I'll have to get used to that.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> This is so perfect! I want a setup just like this when I get my own house.


That is a freakin Awesome TV


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> So, about that KM switch, I think that it would be a bit more complicated than I like. I think just having two separate keyboards would keep it nice and simple. Plus, one computer's running Windows 7, while the other's on OSX, which probably wouldn't help.


I just wanted to say, I was like you, used different keyboards for different rigs, but when I got up to 4 desktops at my desk, it became cumbersome, so I finally looked into a KVM switch, and it has been one of the greatest inbvestments. It is not complicated in any way, you plug your keyboard and mouse into the KVM switch, hook the switch up to the computers and then you have a nice little button on your desk that swaps the keyboard and mouse between systems. If you use VGA, you can swap th emonitor as well, but I just use different monitors for the different systems. All in all, it is much easier and cleaner than keeping 4 keyboards/mice (now I have two sets, one of each group of 2 computers).

Also, as it is just a link between the keyboard/mouse and computer, the difference of OSes does not matter, your computers will pick them up just as it would if the keyboard/mouse were hooked directly to the computer.

On top of that, they are pretty cheap, Newegg has THIS one for $24.

Just thought I'd point that out, it looks like something that would make your life easier, just as they have mine.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I just wanted to say, I was like you, used different keyboards for different rigs, but when I got up to 4 desktops at my desk, it became cumbersome, so I finally looked into a KVM switch, and it has been one of the greatest inbvestments. It is not complicated in any way, you plug your keyboard and mouse into the KVM switch, hook the switch up to the computers and then you have a nice little button on your desk that swaps the keyboard and mouse between systems. If you use VGA, you can swap th emonitor as well, but I just use different monitors for the different systems. All in all, it is much easier and cleaner than keeping 4 keyboards/mice (now I have two sets, one of each group of 2 computers).
> 
> Also, as it is just a link between the keyboard/mouse and computer, the difference of OSes does not matter, your computers will pick them up just as it would if the keyboard/mouse were hooked directly to the computer.
> 
> On top of that, they are pretty cheap, Newegg has THIS one for $24.
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out, it looks like something that would make your life easier, just as they have mine.


never actually looked into kvm-switches... holy ****, that's awesome!







might have to look into that when i get around to building a htpc


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentinel.*


This looks pretty damn awesome but is there any practical use for having this many monitors? You can only multi task so much...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> This looks pretty damn awesome but is there any practical use for having this many monitors? You can only multi task so much...


Not true. One of my best friends is a hedge fund manager and he uses 6 monitors to track information that is updated by the minute.

It looks like a scene straight out of a movie.



this is similar to his setup.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Not true. One of my best friends is a hedge fund manager and he uses 6 monitors to track information that is updated by the minute.
> 
> It looks like a scene straight out of a movie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is similar to his setup.


wow. good call, that's probably very nice for him. I guess personally I would never use them all though


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> wow. good call, that's probably very nice for him. I guess personally I would never use them all though


I totally agree. I have a hardtime justifying dual monitors for home use. I love it at work, but I rarely work from home. I am pricing out a new monitor arm and second asus 27" right now. I am hoping to stay under $350 for monitor and arm..

I only have a 24" monitor at work right now and would love a 27", but that is a hard sell to an employer.


----------



## GermanyChris

I use 2 19" Dells in portrait at work, It's perfect for normal office stuff..


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It looks like a scene straight out of a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> *this is similar to his setup.*


I was going to say.... That looks an awful lot like a 3D image to me, and not a real one. Then I read that line and felt like an idiot. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Delete. Double post.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I use 2 19" Dells in portrait at work, It's perfect for normal office stuff..


I dont do normal office stuff. I work mostly on financials and a cloud based accounting software called Yardi Voyager. I could really use a 3 monitor setup, but right now I am working on a 24" and a laptop in my sig. I did get a laptop stand, so the screen is at eye level.

My old work setup was 2 X 24" with a virtual machine.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I just wanted to say, I was like you, used different keyboards for different rigs, but when I got up to 4 desktops at my desk, it became cumbersome, so I finally looked into a KVM switch, and it has been one of the greatest inbvestments. It is not complicated in any way, you plug your keyboard and mouse into the KVM switch, hook the switch up to the computers and then you have a nice little button on your desk that swaps the keyboard and mouse between systems. If you use VGA, you can swap th emonitor as well, but I just use different monitors for the different systems. All in all, it is much easier and cleaner than keeping 4 keyboards/mice (now I have two sets, one of each group of 2 computers).
> 
> Also, as it is just a link between the keyboard/mouse and computer, the difference of OSes does not matter, your computers will pick them up just as it would if the keyboard/mouse were hooked directly to the computer.
> 
> On top of that, they are pretty cheap, Newegg has THIS one for $24.
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out, it looks like something that would make your life easier, just as they have mine.


Okay, you've convinced me. Those switches look really helpful. I think I'l still get the second keyboard since I might be moving one of the computers to a different desk, but I'll save that link, as it may come in very helpful in the future.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> This looks pretty damn awesome but is there any practical use for having this many monitors? You can only multi task so much...


when i got in this forum my intention was just to ask a simple question then i got sucked into this thread. this is mostly the only thread i'm in. i started looking at ppls setups and was impressed and started upgrading my setup slowly. its been years. i started checking the monitor subforum and saw vega's 5 monitor setup. by that time i had eyefinity (24x3). i kept wondering why a gamer would need 5 monitors because 3 is already overkill; hardly anything happens on the other monitors. (in gaming we already know maps and other players playing patterns so there's hardly any difference ((for me)) from small single monitor to large eyefinity. but i cant front i was impressed by the way the 5 monitor setup looked like.
i do some stuff only that kinda require me to have everything up at all times. 3-4-5 monitor setup has really helped my multitasking. i hardly have any time to game (only the 3 middle monitors are hooked up eyefinity. the rest are onboard). workflow wise its just been amazing. there's no other way to discribe it. if i want to play games i'd probably buy an xbox or game boy and call it a day. this real estate is serious stuff. i want moar real estate than donald trump. 
i cant even play games anymore. anytime i want to play a game work is staring at me. that together with a smartphone (for when i'm not on the computer) has made me very productive. my gf can't even blame me on my computer and phone addiction cause as sometimes as she's lecturing me i make what she's making a whole week rofl...

even as i'm writing this stuff i have the store cameras up.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> when i got in this forum my intention was just to ask a simple question then i got sucked into this thread. this is mostly the only thread i'm in. i started looking at ppls setups and was impressed and started upgrading my setup slowly. its been years. i started checking the monitor subforum and saw vega's 5 monitor setup. by that time i had eyefinity (24x3). i kept wondering why a gamer would need 5 monitors because 3 is already overkill; hardly anything happens on the other monitors. (in gaming we already know maps and other players playing patterns so there's hardly any difference ((for me)) from small single monitor to large eyefinity. but i cant front i was impressed by the way the 5 monitor setup looked like.
> i do some stuff only that kinda require me to have everything up at all times. 3-4-5 monitor setup has really helped my multitasking. i hardly have any time to game (only the 3 middle monitors are hooked up eyefinity. the rest are onboard). workflow wise its just been amazing. there's no other way to discribe it. if i want to play games i'd probably buy an xbox or game boy and call it a day. this real estate is serious stuff. i want moar real estate than donald trump.
> i cant even play games anymore. anytime i want to play a game work is staring at me. that together with a smartphone (for when i'm not on the computer) has made me very productive. my gf can't even blame me on my computer and phone addiction cause as sometimes as she's lecturing me i make what she's making a whole week rofl...
> 
> even as i'm writing this stuff i have the store cameras up.


what do you do for work??


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, you've convinced me. Those switches look really helpful. I think I'l still get the second keyboard since I might be moving one of the computers to a different desk, but I'll save that link, as it may come in very helpful in the future.


Yeah they are really handy for me, I have two of them, set to two sets of computers (so 4 computers total). Without them my desk was getting cluttered with keyboards and mice. Take a look into it, they are worth the investment if you have multiple systems at the same desk.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> This looks pretty damn awesome but is there any practical use for having this many monitors? You can only multi task so much...






There is practical use, i work from home as a livestreamer and the bottom 3 are for gaming, programs needed to run, and things that update every 60 seconds, the top 3 monitors are for a second machine, weather its used for a dedicated streaming machine or a HTPC, its nice for a second machine to handle other tasks like media movies etc. its similar to the setup im building in july.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> There is practical use, i work from home as a livestreamer and the bottom 3 are for gaming, programs needed to run, and things that update every 60 seconds, the top 3 monitors are for a second machine, weather its used for a dedicated streaming machine or a HTPC, its nice for a second machine to handle other tasks like media movies etc. its similar to the setup im building in july.


What do you stream?


----------



## hooded24

Simple plain and nice...

This looks awesome


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1419522/


----------



## MaxxOmega

Trouble is for me I have never found a KVM switch that will support 2560 x 1600. So I can't use them...

Now if anyone knows of such an animal I would appreciate them pointing it out...as long as it's less than $500 bucks...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Trouble is for me I have never found a KVM switch that will support 2560 x 1600. So I can't use them...
> 
> Now if anyone knows of such an animal I would appreciate them pointing it out...as long as it's less than $500 bucks...


This is why I don't use them for my monitors, just the keyboards and mice. Two of my systems are hooked up to one monitor via different inputs (DVI and HDMI), so when I hit the KVM, it switches my keyboard and mouse, then I hit the monitor input button to change that. Not as convenient, but even finding a KVM that supports DVI or HDMI is pretty hard, let alone supporting higher resolutions.

Just thought I'd put that out there as a suggestion, as it still saves me having to use multiple keyboards/mice.


----------



## Jixr

There are keyboards now ( bluetooth ) that allow you to hot swap machines without having to re-connect each time.

My system for example, I have 3 OS's on one machine, and I went in and set each bluetooth keyboard code all to the same, so swapping OS's I don't have to re-pair a keyboard and mouse each time. just connects automagically


----------



## GermanyChris

Those keyboards are fairly new


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> There are keyboards now ( bluetooth ) that allow you to hot swap machines without having to re-connect each time.
> 
> My system for example, I have 3 OS's on one machine, and I went in and set each bluetooth keyboard code all to the same, so swapping OS's I don't have to re-pair a keyboard and mouse each time. just connects automagically


I have one of these for my home theater setup, I can swap between the PS3 and my HTPC with the push of a button on the keyboard (well, 2 buttons, FN + F1 or F2 depending on which device I want to control). It is really nice, but I wouldn't recommend a BT keyboard for everyday use, as I've noticed my doesn't register every key stroke every time (BT is just not reliable enough yet).


----------



## Remix65

it's been over 2 yrs i've procrastinated about cleaning up cables. i decided to do something about them. rather, step 1...


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sea Breeze.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sentinel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shades of Gray.
> *


Wow..................

Simply amazing..!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sea Breeze.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well this one is just epic. Shame about the mediocre set up though. After all this thread is about *computer* rooms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Gaia.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Again another nice room let down by the hardware
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *
> Shades of Gray.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I the only one who think this just looks like a depressing inner city high rise estate?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very green


I dont see too many green ambient lighting, looks really cool. What size is that monitor. Looks bigger than a 30"?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> *Gaia.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again another nice room let down by the hardware


This is not "nice" unless you are a war veteran who lost both his knees on a battlefield and doesn't have to care about them any more. Low back chairs, poor arm support and you can't lift them up because this shelf was made rather for some plants than computers.

It's still a good example how your room space shouldn't be used though.


----------



## VindalooJim

I was referring to the windows and wood feature, not the chairs


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> very green


Indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I dont see too many green ambient lighting, looks really cool. What size is that monitor. Looks bigger than a 30"?


Thanks. It's a 40" LED TV.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's a 40" LED TV.


Its 39" dont lie..


----------



## WALSRU

It's 40" if you measure from the tailbone


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Its 39" dont lie..


I hate odd numbers. Let's just round up for OCD's sake.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I hate odd numbers. Let's just round up for OCD's sake.


I Love it.


----------



## HesterDW

I'd like your opinion guys. Should I keep the normal lighting under my desk or go with green LEDs?


----------



## Jixr

to me, it just illuminates the heap of wires and crap you have down there.


----------



## HesterDW

True.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> to me, it just illuminates the heap of wires and crap you have down there.


Tell us how you really feel








I would forget the underdesk lighting as well


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'd like your opinion guys. Should I keep the normal lighting under my desk or go with green LEDs?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean up those wires and switch to green lighting if you think it's worth the trouble. If not, just ditch it, I say. It looks almost like two separate pictures that way.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> to me, it just illuminates the heap of wires and crap you have down there.












No offense Hester, that was just funny.
I do like your setup though.


----------



## soundx98

OK what IS down there? gotta know


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense Hester, that was just funny.
> I do like your setup though.


I took no offense to that. There literally is a whole buncha crap under my desk. Well, not literally crap, but you know a lot of stuff lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> OK what IS down there? gotta know


Toolbox, printer, Xbox 360, external HDD, two controllers, two surge protectors, amp, dac, two tactile transducers, poopload of wires...and chapstick.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I took no offense to that. There literally is a whole buncha crap under my desk. Well, not literally crap, but you know a lot of stuff lol.
> Toolbox, printer, Xbox 360, external HDD, two controllers, two surge protectors, amp, dac, two tactile transducers, poopload of wires...and chapstick.


Lol.


----------



## _REAPER_

I think the underdesk lighting is a good Idea but I would 100% clean it up before I turned the light on lol


----------



## Remix65

i think it even gets better with the other light under the desk. if he can find a way to organize the rest of the stuff in a shelf and keep it lighted it'd be nice. i like the green on top and the other dirty light under. there can be 2 themes going on. at the moment the upper theme is better organized than the bottom.

i would keep the bottom light for when i'm under the desk working on the pc or cleaning etc...


----------



## hooded24

Definitely go for the green. it would look great if the theme is consistent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I'd like your opinion guys. Should I keep the normal lighting under my desk or go with green LEDs?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hooded24

Tidied the cables and concealed the mess behind


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> 
> 
> Tidied the cables and concealed the mess behind


Love how your calculator utilizes more of your mouse mat space than your mouse does lol.


----------



## hooded24

LoL... true that. but i really need them greatly for work purposes.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Love how your calculator utilizes more of your mouse mat space than your mouse does lol.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> LoL... true that. but i really need them greatly for work purposes.


What mouse/deskpad is that. Is that corepad or ripper?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> What mouse/deskpad is that. Is that corepad or ripper?


It says corepad on it


----------



## jcamp6336

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlassToTheArson*
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance yet to really deck out my systems aesthetics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Never heard of someone with a predator fetish!


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It says corepad on it


Thanks, my browser wasn't launching the image to a higher resolution so I couldnt tell.


----------



## hooded24

That is a corepad XXXXL deskpad. 

http://www.corepad.com/index.php?pagina=products



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> What mouse/deskpad is that. Is that corepad or ripper?


----------



## CyBorg807

borrowed the girlfriends camera for a better picture.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Since someone (I won't be posting up any names) literally got mad at me for taking pictures of my room with my DSLR, here's some pics from my phone..


----------



## hooded24

Unique multiscreen set up.
looks awesome!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> borrowed the girlfriends camera for a better picture.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Since someone (I won't be posting up any names) literally got mad at me for taking pictures of my room with my DSLR, here's some pics from my phone..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still looks nice!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Still looks nice!


Thank you.









I love the ambient lighting you've got going on. Looks really cool!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Since someone (I won't be posting up any names) literally got mad at me for taking pictures of my room with my DSLR, here's some pics from my phone..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How dare you use a phone to take pics! This is an OUTRAGE!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How dare you use a phone to take pics! This is an OUTRAGE!










Lets confuse him why dont we lol


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How dare you use a phone to take pics! This is an OUTRAGE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets confuse him why dont we lol


My head just 'sploded


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> borrowed the girlfriends camera for a better picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it, well done. +1 to the office.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> My head just 'sploded


Like this?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Yup. Only difference is I'm a fat guy.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets confuse him why dont we lol


AHHAHAHA


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How dare you use a phone to take pics! This is an OUTRAGE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets confuse him why dont we lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> AHHAHAHA


you won't believe how much i'm laughing now... although that may be because i haven't slept at all


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Yup. Only difference is I'm a fat guy.


Aren't we al?

No I'm not fat... I'm VERY fat...


----------



## Esguelha

AHA, I'm thin.


----------



## HPE1000

That would be because you aren't 'Murican.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That would be because you aren't 'Murican.


It's missing deep fried twinkies!


----------



## HPE1000

It's got just about everything else though


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Aren't we al?
> 
> No I'm not fat... I'm VERY fat...


reminds me of Xbox Live.

Every Brit and Aussie kids first insult is "You're probably a fat american"

When in reality obesity is a huge problem in the UK. They are #3 in all nations for obesity among adults.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> reminds me of Xbox Live.
> 
> Every Brit and Aussie kids first insult is "You're probably a fat american"
> 
> When in reality obesity is a huge problem in the UK. They are #3 in all nations for obesity among adults.


I'm Fat And Proud.

Just do me a favor and don't turn that into an acronym.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I'm Fat And Proud.
> 
> Just do me a favor and don't turn that into an acronym.


Don't worry, it's automatically censored anyways...


----------



## ACMH-K

That word is censored. I didn't even know that was considered a bad word. I considered it more like a word that describes a sound like woof (barking dog). Wow. But yet you can say a lot of other words on tv and it isn't bleeped out.


----------



## ACMH-K

Anyways... back on topic.

I can't find an "[Official] Man Cave" thread on here.
Anyone willing to help me out with creating one, This thread is more of a, for well lack of a better term, Computer Room thread.
I'm sure there would be quite a following if we created one. Maybe call it Man/Woman Cave. No sense in not including them also.

I figured I'd post this in here since it can kind of relate, some of the Computer Room followers would probably carry over into that thread also, myself included.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> reminds me of Xbox Live.
> 
> Every Brit and Aussie kids first insult is "You're probably a fat american"
> 
> When in reality obesity is a huge problem in the UK. They are #3 in all nations for obesity among adults.


Actually we're 26th

Scotland is the fastest country in Europe i believe...It's all those deep fried mars bars lol.

EDIT: I think these statsics are just been made up i've seen some saying the UK is 3rd, 10th and 26th.









Not that it matters in a thread about computer rooms.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Anyways... back on topic.
> 
> I can't find an "[Official] Man Cave" thread on here.
> Anyone willing to help me out with creating one, This thread is more of a, for well lack of a better term, Computer Room thread.
> I'm sure there would be quite a following if we created one. Maybe call it Man/Woman Cave. No sense in not including them also.
> 
> I figured I'd post this in here since it can kind of relate, some of the Computer Room followers would probably carry over into that thread also, myself included.


please do this!

I like seeing media rooms


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Anyways... back on topic.
> 
> I can't find an "[Official] Man Cave" thread on here.
> Anyone willing to help me out with creating one, This thread is more of a, for well lack of a better term, Computer Room thread.
> I'm sure there would be quite a following if we created one. Maybe call it Man/Woman Cave. No sense in not including them also.
> 
> I figured I'd post this in here since it can kind of relate, some of the Computer Room followers would probably carry over into that thread also, myself included.


It's your idea. Go ahead and make it so you get the credit for it.

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## tsouth

Panorama of my bedroom. Excuse the brightness as there are 5 windows. I keep things to a minimal.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsouth*
> 
> Panorama of my bedroom. Excuse the brightness as there are 5 windows. I keep things to a minimal.


Deff diggin the minialist set up. nice clean, and well laid out.


----------



## HPE1000

I like the minimalism book on the desk









How do people take panorama pics? I assume just their phones, but I would like a good(free) photo-stitching program so I could give it a try.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsouth*
> 
> Panorama of my bedroom. Excuse the brightness as there are 5 windows. I keep things to a minimal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Snake Plant.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like the minimalism book on the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do people take panorama pics? I assume just their phones, but I would like a good(free) photo-stitching program so I could give it a try.


I use Photoshop but this might be a good choice.

http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ICE/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I use Photoshop but this might be a good choice.
> 
> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ICE/


Will give it a try









edit: well I dont know why I thought that would work lol...

I guess manual stitching is the way to go


----------



## tsouth

Thank you all for the gracious compliments.

If you all wouldn't mind, I'd love to show off a little bit more of my apartment. Mid century modern architecture as well as furniture are by far my number one hobby, next to collecting art.
If this doesn't belong in this thread, please feel free to move or perhaps aid me towards the right place to put them. I'm just very proud of my collection and will always take the opportunity to share the design aspect to fellow enthusiast.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> We buy things we don't need with money we don't have to impress people we don't like


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: well I dont know why I thought that would work lol...
> 
> I guess manual stitching is the way to go


I love your wall color, it just brightens my mood.


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> borrowed the girlfriends camera for a better picture.


where did you get your pc desk/table ? much was it i like it its really nice


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I love your wall color, it just brightens my mood.


After years of having me walls white from house to house, I decided to go a little more crazy for the color








The name of the color is avocado


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I love your wall color, it just brightens my mood.


Yeah







It feels like spring time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> where did you get your pc desk/table ? much was it i like it its really nice


If I had to guess, I'd say Ikea.


----------



## HPE1000

Its always ikea, when in doubt, its ikea lol


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always ikea, when in doubt, its ikea lol


Haha. Is that the motto for this part of OCN?


----------



## HPE1000

Might as well be, I haven't seen a single person ask "what desk is that?" and not be told by 10 people which ikea desk it is, usually a galant.


----------



## Jester435

Ikea is really the best for the money. I have a full office set in my house and it cost a few thousand dollars, but that it is more for a home business office where you have clients.

Most people here would rather get a free desk then spend money.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think there is an ikea anywhere close to me so I have never gone to one.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think there is an ikea anywhere close to me so I have never gone to one.


Charlotte is the nearest Ikea to you...


----------



## HPE1000

That is probably about 3.5-4 hours of driving lol


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> where did you get your pc desk/table ? much was it i like it its really nice


Ikea Galant


----------



## HPE1000

LOL


----------



## WonderMutt

Haha, I think about 1/2 the people on here have Ikea Galant desks. Also, you know it's nice when every time someone post one, you get at least one person going, "I love that desk, what is, where did you get it, how much?"

I have 1 (or 3 that are put together depending on how you look at it) and I love it. The only downside is, the draw set made to match it cost about 3 times as much as the desk.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha, I think about 1/2 the people on here have Ikea Galant desks. Also, you know it's nice when every time someone post one, you get at least one person going, "I love that desk, what is, where did you get it, how much?"
> 
> I have 1 (or 3 that are put together depending on how you look at it) and I love it. The only downside is, the draw set made to match it cost about 3 times as much as the desk.


Followed by 10 more people saying how great IKEA is, because let's face it, IKEA is amazing. Another Galant owner here.


----------



## Azefore

I'll be an Ikea countertop owner







, going to mount an 8 foot piece of their butcher block along my computer's current wall, galant seems expensive if you want to go big.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'll be an Ikea countertop owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , going to mount an 8 foot piece of their butcher block along my computer's current wall, galant seems expensive if you want to go big.


Yeah, my desk cost me about $500, but it has been worth every penny. I have an 8' by 9' corner desk setup to hold all my rigs / monitors. I just took some new pics, but the wife wants to watch some TV, so I'll try to upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, my desk cost me about $500, but it has been worth every penny. I have an 8' by 9' corner desk setup to hold all my rigs / monitors. I just took some new pics, but the wife wants to watch some TV, so I'll try to upload them tomorrow.


Looking forward to them, been eyeballing the as-is section for galant pieces, always like 3-4 L sections in there for ~$65. I picked up the wood top of the Groland kitchen island for $25, going to stain and make into man cave's coffee table. Hopefully I'll be daring enough to post pics one day, but that's a ways away


----------



## Remix65

since ikea is so popular maybe sigs should include furniture (desks and chairs). i know my chair is every bit part of my set up. and this is the computer room pics anyway...

maybe even should also include phones/tablets.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsouth*
> 
> Thank you all for the gracious compliments.
> 
> If you all wouldn't mind, I'd love to show off a little bit more of my apartment. Mid century modern architecture as well as furniture are by far my number one hobby, next to collecting art.
> If this doesn't belong in this thread, please feel free to move or perhaps aid me towards the right place to put them. I'm just very proud of my collection and will always take the opportunity to share the design aspect to fellow enthusiast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice place.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Ikea Galant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> LOL












Edit to be clear: CyBorg: We're not laughing at your desk. We're laughing at the fact that out guess was correct.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to be clear: CyBorg: We're not laughing at your desk. We're laughing at the fact that out guess was correct.


Yes I realized lol, I always notice Galant because the 2 types of legs are pretty unique. The last couple years I have been doing all my furniture shopping at Ikea, about half my furniture is from there with the other half being hand me downs, But I only started renting a place by myself recently and I am currently laid off from my job so can't afford to replace the non ikea stuff lol.


----------



## Methos07

As much as I love my Galant table top I sort of miss being able to just throw the wires behind my desk and forget about them. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> As much as I love my Galant table top I sort of miss being able to just throw the wires behind my desk and forget about them. Out of sight out of mind.


Yea, I've been looking for solutions to this problem. Think I might take this approach and just get another table top and lean it against the wall in front of my wires.

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2006/12/simple-way-to-hide-ugly-cables-under.html


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> As much as I love my Galant table top I sort of miss being able to just throw the wires behind my desk and forget about them. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yea, I've been looking for solutions to this problem. Think I might take this approach and just get another table top and lean it against the wall in front of my wires.
> 
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2006/12/simple-way-to-hide-ugly-cables-under.html


I don't have any (for the most part) more cables to hide, but I like the idea of having a wall around the bottom of my desk, but that's going to take a lot of hack pieces from the As-Is to make enough...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*










So wrong but so funny!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Ikea is really the best for the money. I have a full office set in my house and it cost a few thousand dollars, but that it is more for a home business office where you have clients.
> 
> Most people here would rather get a free desk then spend money.


The Galant is the only Ikea desk I like though, the rest don't seem to stand up to the weight.


----------



## _REAPER_

I wish they had Ikea in the country I am currently deployed in


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I wish they had Ikea in the country I am currently deployed in


I'll trade you an Ikea for a deployment to the Philippines!


----------



## VindalooJim

The quality of Ikea in the US must be much better than in the UK because in England the quality of Ikea is shocking.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The quality of Ikea in the US must be much better than in the UK because in England the quality of Ikea is shocking.


Its the same anywhere in the world other than a few items for the localised market the stuff is identical and from the same factories (mostly Chinese factories these days), that's how they keep it all cheap. Like you can buy an identical tasting big-mac in London, Beijing, New York or Delhi you can buy an identical Ikea desk.


----------



## Remix65

A friend of mine owns a furniture store and sells "quality" furniture. only older people buy "quality"/antique furniture. Generally at her store, older people say they can never buy Ikea stuff.
Ikea though has changed the game. Their marketing campaign is incredible. l've seen them on TV host game shows in-store etc. 'ie. target the youth. And they make their money by buying furniture that can be easily assembled minimizing shipping costs. So they drive the a "quality" stores out of business.
Ikea stuff is not the best in quality but it's more practical and great in price.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> Its the same anywhere in the world other than a few items for the localised market the stuff is identical and from the same factories (mostly Chinese factories these days), that's how they keep it all cheap. Like you can buy an identical tasting big-mac in London, Beijing, New York or Delhi you can buy an identical Ikea desk.


Yeah I thought as much. Guess I should just be more savvy while shopping at Ikea.

OT: I have also never seen so many couple rowing before than in an Ikea car park lol.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah I thought as much. Guess I should just try to be more savvy while shopping at Ikea lol.


Ikea's quality does vary with price the cheapest stuff there (which a lot of people buy) can be [email protected] I had a super cheapo chipboard/pine effect coffee table from them that when I drunkenly slammed a pint pot down on it the glass went half way through the board..... without smashing. I have desks from them though of similar chipboard/pine effect material that are vastly sturdier the weight would suggest the board is far denser. Best is to give the display models a good shaking/kicking before you buy and if a large piece of "wood" weighs as much as a ream of a4 paper best to avoid


----------



## Remix65

when I grow up I'd like this
https://www.ergolcd.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=1162

l'm currently using this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003DYZQKY

Ikea had nothing 4x2 and height adjustable.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> when I grow up I'd like this
> https://www.ergolcd.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=1162
> 
> l'm currently using this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003DYZQKY
> 
> Ikea had nothing 4x2 and height adjustable.


You would have to get a table top and 4 adjustable legs separately.

I love my Ikea desk, forgot which one it was it's 60"Lx30"Dx29H. It's just big enough to fit all my crap on.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> You would have to get a table top and 4 adjustable legs separately.
> 
> I love my Ikea desk, forgot which one it was it's 60"Lx30"Dx29H. It's just big enough to fit all my crap on.


l spent some time there and almost pulled the trigger on something. but they were 29" 30" and not 34"+.. . But there's good stuff there. l might only get legs cause l already have a top.

l passed on a free $3,000 executive desk and credenza cause it wasn't the right height


----------



## CJRhoades

Took picture for another thread but figured I might as well post it here as well.

Not much to look at but gets the job done.


----------



## Yoneda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Took picture for another thread but figured I might as well post it here as well.
> IMG Snip
> Not much to look at but gets the job done.


Nice, I like the backgrounds








Whats the little beige thing in the bottom left?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoneda*
> 
> Nice, I like the backgrounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the little beige thing in the bottom left?


It's an old APC Back-UPS XS 1000. The battery is about shot and it'll only keep the computer + center monitor running for 2 or 3 minutes if the power goes out but its fantastic for keeping things online during brief outages. We have a power blip around here once or twice a month.


----------



## _REAPER_

It looks like a UPS


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> A friend of mine owns a furniture store and sells "quality" furniture. only older people buy "quality"/antique furniture. Generally at her store, older people say they can never buy Ikea stuff.
> Ikea though has changed the game. Their marketing campaign is incredible. l've seen them on TV host game shows in-store etc. 'ie. target the youth. And they make their money by buying furniture that can be easily assembled minimizing shipping costs. So they drive the a "quality" stores out of business.
> Ikea stuff is not the best in quality but it's more practical and great in price.


Not all there stuff is crap... I used to own the Ikea Jerker Workstation(first edition) and that thing was built like a tank. I'm not sure what type of wood they used but it felt very solid, along with the frame, not like the cheap particle wood they're using now.

Sold it awhile back because I just wanted something different, but I must have taken that thing apart at least 10 times and it still held up like new.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Took picture for another thread but figured I might as well post it here as well.
> 
> Not much to look at but gets the job done.


Good parts and gotta love budget eyefinity for racing but . . . OH GOD THE WIRES


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice setup guys
> 
> Had to change mine so here a new pic, its a Phone pic so figures


I used to have that wallpaper ! haha


----------



## MorgsTouch

Edit : double post sorry


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Not all there stuff is crap... I used to own the Ikea Jerker Workstation(first edition) and that thing was built like a tank. I'm not sure what type of wood they used but it felt very solid, along with the frame, not like the cheap particle wood they're using now.
> 
> Sold it awhile back because I just wanted something different, but I must have taken that thing apart at least 10 times and it still held up like new.


See, I agree, a lot of their stuff is crap, but if you go for their commercial grade stuff (i.e. the Galant is in their commercial series of desks), it seems to be built pretty solid. Sure, the Galant uses particle board, not hardwood, but it's a high grade article board and is very, very durable. This is one of the reasons the Galant is so popular on here, it's great build quality, customizable for any application and reasonably priced (until you start going wild with the size). My only argument, as I stated before, is that because it is in their commercial series, the drawer set to match it is $400 (LINK). I get that this is because it is meant to be a commercial grade, locking drawer set, but come on, Ikea, that is way more than the base desk itself cost!

On another note, is anyone else having issues uploading images? I've tried to load some new images of my computer room, but for some reason I keep getting an error when I try to upload? Strange...


----------



## Boyboyd

I had a little bit of a shuffle and now both my monitors are in landscape mode. It feels more natural but I dunno if it's permanent.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I had a little bit of a shuffle and now both my monitors are in landscape mode. It feels more natural but I dunno if it's permanent.


I think they look better if the 23in was in portrait.


----------



## Boyboyd

It was until this evening. I found that remote desktop sessions look weird in portrait mode.

I'm finding that it's harder to read web pages on it now, and 1920 isn't quite wide enough to have 2 windows open side by side. I might switch back.


----------



## Remix65

i find 2 pages fit better up-down in portrait mode than side by side in landscape [on 1200p monitor]. all my 24" monitors are in in portrait. only the 30 is landscape.

it's been over 2 years that i've only used portrait that i'd use a laptop in portrait too. 
^^ not my picture. laptop would cool better, won't it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah I think i'm going to go back to portrait. The only problems i have is wallpapers, which is really minor when you think about it.


----------



## semajha

^ wow, I never thought about doing that. I have an old Core Duo Macbook Pro(Santa Rose) that's literally falling apart, and anyone who has owned this generation laptop knows how crappy the batteries are. I was planning on using it as just a music player/web browsing machine, keeping it plugged in all the time but the laptop bezel on both sides cracked... I blame my sister for this...

Thanks for posting the pic. It gives me an idea on how to put this old laptop to use again.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah I think i'm going to go back to portrait. The only problems i have is wallpapers, which is really minor when you think about it.


and for my sight i can zoom browsers page down to 90% to cheat for more resolution/real estate. the default 100% seems a little wasteful.


----------



## Jeci

What I hope is temporary until my new build is complete:


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: well I dont know why I thought that would work lol...
> *snip*
> I guess manual stitching is the way to go


Use a rotating projection - Automatic doesn't ever work for me, and neither do the planar projections.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> What I hope is temporary until my new build is complete:


What desk is that?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What desk is that?


Vika Ammon (now called the Linnmon) with a Lack shelf on custom feet?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Vika Ammon (now called the Linnmon) with a Lack shelf on custom feet?


The monitor stand is on Capita legs.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Vika Ammon (now called the Linnmon) with a Lack shelf on custom feet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The monitor stand is on Capita legs.


Your knowledges of ikea is worrying.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Your knowledges of ikea is worrying.


Truth!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Your knowledges of ikea is worrying.










Nah..Have the same desk is all...



I know, I've got to fix the rat's nest under the desk...Have new cables on order....


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah..Have the same desk is all...


Very nice setup, I love your storage there to the left of your desk, I need to get something like that since the Galant doesn't have drawers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah..Have the same desk is all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I've got to fix the rat's nest under the desk...Have new cables on order....


Did you move your rig off the shelving? I liked it up there


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice setup, I love your storage there to the left of your desk, I need to get something like that since the Galant doesn't have drawers.


Thanks WonderMutt....This is what I use for the drawer units...work really well...The shelving is all expedit...This and this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Did you move your rig off the shelving? I liked it up there


Had to since I am getting ready for the Mercury S3 case I am currently building...Plus, I just installed the dual monitor bracket...


----------



## jameschisholm

My Updated Room...


----------



## longroadtrip

Slightly OT..but here is the view from my home office...Nothing like May in Denver


----------



## HPE1000

I want snow









Last time it snowed here it was a couple years ago, it was amazing.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah..Have the same desk is all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I've got to fix the rat's nest under the desk...Have new cables on order....


What monitor arm are you using?


----------



## longroadtrip

Before I lived here in Denver..Lived in Santa Cruz, CA...miss the beach! Especially on days like this









Supposed to get 6-10 inches today..but will be back into the 60-70s by the weekend...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What monitor arm are you using?


I'm currently writing a review of it...I got this little guy. Holds my heavy Asus 27" monitors really well...

Smoking deal for the price...


----------



## benben84

HA! Move to WI if you want snow lol. It was 85 degrees yesterday here and we are expecting snow this week, ***...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> It's missing deep fried twinkies!


also missing inbreed daughters and spinning gold rims on the crappiest car you can think of.


----------



## Remix65

had to check google maps where colorado was








what place other than michigan would have snow at this time of the year? snow is over for michigan. and michigan snow sucks. 6 months of cold weather and [very] high utility bills really sucks.
i'd like to move to a state which has only 1 or 2 months of cold weather. but not any of those hurricane states.

and i've been to colorado


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks WonderMutt....This is what I use for the drawer units...work really well...The shelving is all expedit...This and this...
> Had to since I am getting ready for the Mercury S3 case I am currently building...Plus, I just installed the dual monitor bracket...


Awesome, thanks for the links! I live about 5 minutes from the Ikea here in Cincy, so I'll have to go check it out. And the prices aren't half bad! Thanks!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> had to check google maps where colorado was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what place other than michigan would have snow at this time of the year? snow is over for michigan. and michigan snow sucks. 6 months of cold weather and [very] high utility bills really sucks.
> i'd like to move to a state which has only 1 or 2 months of cold weather. but not any of those hurricane states.
> 
> and i've been to colorado


You could move to Cincy, we usually only have about 3 months of cold weather, but we still get the 3" of snow one day and 70*F the next. Keeps things interesting.

And, no hurricanes!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> spinning gold rims on the crappiest car you can think of.


I know about this all too well. My college is located in the ghettoest area and cars like this are a normal occurrence.



Sometimes I think people buy wheels just because they're chrome, no matter how hideous they are.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Slightly OT..but here is the view from my home office...Nothing like May in Denver


I'm sorry man, I was not happy to have snow in April here..

First snow middle of October last snow middle of April


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm sorry man, I was not happy to have snow in April here..
> 
> First snow middle of October last snow middle of April


No worries..just an excuse to take a snow day!


----------



## semajha

Can't forget the holy headphone monkey poster. =P


----------



## Tk7331

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget the holy headphone monkey poster. =P






Looks awesome and clean. Love the monkey poster


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget the holy headphone monkey poster. =P


I like it! Nice and clean...


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I like it! Nice and clean...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tk7331*
> 
> 
> Looks awesome and clean. Love the monkey poster


Thank you!


----------



## Remix65

that is a clean room. is that at a hospital?


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the links! I live about 5 minutes from the Ikea here in Cincy, so I'll have to go check it out. And the prices aren't half bad! Thanks!!
> You could move to Cincy, we usually only have about 3 months of cold weather, but we still get the 3" of snow one day and 70*F the next. Keeps things interesting.
> 
> And, no hurricanes!


My wife is from England where they have such great weather....came here to Cincy and said words I cant repeat on OCN relative to our weather here


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My wife is from England where they have such great weather....came here to Cincy and said words I cant repeat on OCN relative to our weather here


HAHAHAHAHA, *****!!! I can understand that. I was born and raised here and one of the things I love most is the weather. I don't bother watching the weather news , they're always wrong, and it makes like so much more interesting just walking out the door and taking a guess on what you'll encounter during the day. At any point in time during the year I keep a winter coat, a light jacket, a rain coat and an umbrella in the trunk of my car, that way, no matter what we get, I'm always ready! Makes life interesting!

EDIT: OCN edited my post, I have to laugh! I didn't even really curse, just an variation of LOL (you can guess).


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA, *****!!! I can understand that. I was born and raised here and one of the things I love most is the weather. I don't bother watching the weather news , they're always wrong, and it makes like so much more interesting just walking out the door and taking a guess on what you'll encounter during the day. At any point in time during the year I keep a winter coat, a light jacket, a rain coat and an umbrella in the trunk of my car, that way, no matter what we get, I'm always ready! Makes life interesting!
> 
> *EDIT: OCN edited my post, I have to laugh! I didn't even really curse, just an variation of LOL (you can guess).*


Were you talking about the music group?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Were you talking about the music group?


Wasn't talking about them, but used their name, yes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


So sick of those keep calm and carry on pictures.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My wife is from England where they have such great weather....


Don't mention English weather, it's bad enough I've got to live with it lol.


----------



## semajha

I bought that poster awhile back thinking it was really cool. It wasn't until my sister said, "jeez, everyone has that poster" that I began to notice how many people had it(and in so many different variations)... That's why it's just leaned up against my wall because I can't decide whether to hang it up or not. That monkey poster is also pretty popular.


----------



## Remix65

well... the reason a lot of people have it it's cause it's cool.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> well... the reason a lot of people have it it's cause it's cool.


Ok Fonzie


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wasn't talking about them, but used their name, yes.


I know you wern't talking about them.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Before I lived here in Denver..Lived in Santa Cruz, CA...miss the beach! Especially on days like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to get 6-10 inches today..but will be back into the 60-70s by the weekend...
> I'm currently writing a review of it...I got this little guy. Holds my heavy Asus 27" monitors really well...
> 
> Smoking deal for the price...


I just bought a second Asus 27" monitor, so that Is why I ask.

I will read your review or watch it. Is it done?


----------



## catdog13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No worries..just an excuse to take a snow day!


to bad it wasn't enough to get a day off of school


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Slightly OT..but here is the view from my home office...Nothing like May in Denver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip of horrible weather*


We're getting 6-9" today evening... D:


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I just bought a second Asus 27" monitor, so that Is why I ask.
> 
> I will read your review or watch it. Is it done?


Not quite..I'll post a link to it here when it's up...I'm running dual Asus 27" and it works well. For the record though, I do recommend it. For a budget stand, it's a great value and is very sturdy. I really like the fact that each monitor has a separate fully articulating arm instead of the traditional bar. Get's a







from me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catdog13*
> 
> to bad it wasn't enough to get a day off of school


I took the day off work though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> We're getting 6-9" today evening... D:


Hasn't stopped snowing yet, not supposed to let up until early tomorrow here...


----------



## CyBorg807

So I traded my laptop for a 55 inch Sony LED 3D smart TV, thinking of selling it for $1400 or so on kijiji though because I have a 46 inch Sony Bravia that's about 3 years old and I really don't care for 3D at all. I was selling the laptop for $800 so this ended up being a really good trade for me though, I did want to use the money for a 1440p monitor, and now with the extra from selling the tv instead I could get a monitor and have spare cash. But the picture quality is pretty nice so I am undecided.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I traded my laptop for a 55 inch Sony LED 3D smart TV, thinking of selling it for $1400 or so on kijiji though because I have a 46 inch Sony Bravia that's about 3 years old and I really don't care for 3D at all. I was selling the laptop for $800 so this ended up being a really good trade for me though, I did want to use the money for a 1440p monitor, and now with the extra from selling the tv instead I could get a monitor and have spare cash. But the picture quality is pretty nice so I am undecided.


Nice deal and setup, that person must've really needed a computer. I'm kinda in the same situation. I'm currently on the fence trying to decide whether to buy a 1440p/1600p monitor or keep my 39" LED TV as a monitor. I'm scared I'll miss the size especially while watching movies.

You first.


----------



## hooded24

awesome music player there.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget the holy headphone monkey poster. =P


----------



## hooded24

i would vote for keeping the large size TV guys.
I am on the other side of the fence - thinking of getting a large size TV for my room.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice deal and setup, that person must've really needed a computer. I'm kinda in the same situation. I'm currently on the fence trying to decide whether to buy a 1440p/1600p monitor or keep my 39" LED TV as a monitor. I'm scared I'll miss the size especially while watching movies.
> 
> You first.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nice deal and setup, that person must've really needed a computer. I'm kinda in the same situation. I'm currently on the fence trying to decide whether to buy a 1440p/1600p monitor or keep my 39" LED TV as a monitor. I'm scared I'll miss the size especially while watching movies.
> 
> You first.


Well it was a gaming laptop and he was about to start a 2 month job on the oil rigs in northern Alberta so ya he wanted something portable to game on. I currently have a 23 inch 1080p monitor (3 of them) but I really would like a 27 inch 1440p for the centre, especially since I have dual Titans. I maybe actually have just have just enough money for both this month but it's kind of a maybe.


----------



## SentryOptic

Could we PLEASE consider starting a new thread on this topic? I'm glad it's so popular, but honestly, 3000 PAGES of posts is atrociously awful to wade through in the event I want to find a post I liked, even after a few days when it's already inundated with more posts.

Additionally, may I humbly suggest that the new thread (if created) be limited to photographs only? The conversations in this thread have become wildly off-topic in many instances, and it appears the moderators have given up (for obvious reason) on controlling the OT stuff.

My 2 cents. If there's no consensus, disregard post. Cheers.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Could we PLEASE consider starting a new thread on this topic? I'm glad it's so popular, but honestly, 3000 PAGES of posts is atrociously awful to wade through in the event I want to find a post I liked, even after a few days when it's already inundated with more posts.
> 
> Additionally, may I humbly suggest that the new thread (if created) be limited to photographs only? The conversations in this thread have become wildly off-topic in many instances, and it appears the moderators have given up (for obvious reason) on controlling the OT stuff.
> 
> My 2 cents. If there's no consensus, disregard post. Cheers.


Personally, just my 2 cents, but I like the conversation. People post images of their setups, people comment, discussions start and off it goes. Sure, sometimes it goes a bit wild, but they always start talking about someones setup and it is just the natural course of events after that. I like the discussions, sometimes they give me ideas for things to do in my own office. Like I said, JMHO, no offense intended.

Now, back to the topic at hand...I uploaded some new pics of my CIC and of my new Ducky Shine 2 keyboard I just got today!!! So here goes (as per my usual, sorry for the crappy iPhone pics, but I don't feel like digging out the wife's camera at midnight):




Spoiler: About 20 moar pics



The new Ducky with orange WSAD keys:


An R2-D2 hiding in my sig rig, R2-D2:


Another R2D2 chilling on my switch along with both of the shuttles from my Serenity replica:


Serenity and a couple of Disney Vinylmations:


Right and center monitors (with a Doctor Who / Pulp Fiction background that I love!):


Left and center monitors:


Where I plant my hind end:




Monitors for the other rigs at my desk:


OK, I'm sick of trying to describe all these, if you want to know, just ask...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Could we PLEASE consider starting a new thread on this topic? I'm glad it's so popular, but honestly, 3000 PAGES of posts is atrociously awful to wade through in the event I want to find a post I liked, even after a few days when it's already inundated with more posts.
> 
> Additionally, may I humbly suggest that the new thread (if created) be limited to photographs only? The conversations in this thread have become wildly off-topic in many instances, and it appears the moderators have given up (for obvious reason) on controlling the OT stuff.
> 
> My 2 cents. If there's no consensus, disregard post. Cheers.


I completely wholeheartedly support and agree with this. There is a PM option and everyone should use that if they want to ask a question about which products are on the picture and so. There is no need for 20+ posts discussing one photo in particular. Its much nicer when you have only images to scroll instead of a picture here and there and 10 posts in between.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I completely wholeheartedly support and agree with this. There is a PM option and everyone should use that if they want to ask a question about which products are on the picture and so. There is no need for 20+ posts discussing one photo in particular. Its much nicer when you have only images to scroll instead of a picture here and there and 10 posts in between.


I actually like it when someone ask about what something is because it saves me from asking and everyone can see the response, With PM's if 50 people want to know what something is the poor guy who posted his pics is going to have to respond to all of them.


----------



## HPE1000

^this


----------



## semajha

there's actually a feature on the side of the webpage that allows you to view all pics without comments


----------



## <({D34TH})>

So close to 3000 pages!

I'm posting pictures of my setup soon.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I actually like it when someone ask about what something is because it saves me from asking and everyone can see the response, With PM's if 50 people want to know what something is the poor guy who posted his pics is going to have to respond to all of them.


Indeed.

I enjoy the discussion, myself, and wish there was more.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Personally, just my 2 cents, but I like the conversation. People post images of their setups, people comment, discussions start and off it goes. Sure, sometimes it goes a bit wild, but they always start talking about someones setup and it is just the natural course of events after that. I like the discussions, sometimes they give me ideas for things to do in my own office. Like I said, JMHO, no offense intended.
> 
> Now, back to the topic at hand...I uploaded some new pics of my CIC and of my new Ducky Shine 2 keyboard I just got today!!! So here goes (as per my usual, sorry for the crappy iPhone pics, but I don't feel like digging out the wife's camera at midnight):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About 20 moar pics
> 
> 
> 
> The new Ducky with orange WSAD keys:
> 
> 
> An R2-D2 hiding in my sig rig, R2-D2:
> 
> 
> Another R2D2 chilling on my switch along with both of the shuttles from my Serenity replica:
> 
> 
> Serenity and a couple of Disney Vinylmations:
> 
> 
> Right and center monitors (with a Doctor Who / Pulp Fiction background that I love!):
> 
> 
> Left and center monitors:
> 
> 
> Where I plant my hind end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors for the other rigs at my desk:
> 
> 
> OK, I'm sick of trying to describe all these, if you want to know, just ask...


What gun is that if you dont mind me asking


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty epic but geez get rid of the Titantic poster! lol


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I completely wholeheartedly support and agree with this. There is a PM option and everyone should use that if they want to ask a question about which products are on the picture and so. There is no need for 20+ posts discussing one photo in particular. Its much nicer when you have only images to scroll instead of a picture here and there and 10 posts in between.


I don't see any issue in discussions at all, if you want to look at pictures only there is a "View All" link on the right side of the screen to view all thread pictures only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Personally, just my 2 cents, but I like the conversation. People post images of their setups, people comment, discussions start and off it goes. Sure, sometimes it goes a bit wild, but they always start talking about someones setup and it is just the natural course of events after that. I like the discussions, sometimes they give me ideas for things to do in my own office. Like I said, JMHO, no offense intended.
> 
> Now, back to the topic at hand...I uploaded some new pics of my CIC and of my new Ducky Shine 2 keyboard I just got today!!! So here goes (as per my usual, sorry for the crappy iPhone pics, but I don't feel like digging out the wife's camera at midnight):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About 20 moar pics
> 
> 
> 
> The new Ducky with orange WSAD keys:
> 
> 
> An R2-D2 hiding in my sig rig, R2-D2:
> 
> 
> Another R2D2 chilling on my switch along with both of the shuttles from my Serenity replica:
> 
> 
> Serenity and a couple of Disney Vinylmations:
> 
> 
> Right and center monitors (with a Doctor Who / Pulp Fiction background that I love!):
> 
> 
> Left and center monitors:
> 
> 
> Where I plant my hind end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors for the other rigs at my desk:
> 
> 
> OK, I'm sick of trying to describe all these, if you want to know, just ask...


I wish I had the space you have for a nerd cave!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What gun is that if you dont mind me asking


It is an official prop replica of Malcom Renyolds pistol from Firefly. My wife bought it for me as a Christmas gift last year, along with the Serenity replica that is under my center monitor. I guess you could say I'm a Browncoat...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Pretty epic but geez get rid of the Titantic poster! lol


LOL! I wish I could! The story goes, when my wife and I were looking for a house, our number 1 priority was that it had to have a finished basement that we could build a true home theater in. Once we got the house, we start work on a two year project to build the theater, which was initially going to be divided into its own room, but I really liked being able to see the screen from my desk, so we decided just to decorate the entire basement in movie stuff.

We collect movie posters, prop replicas, and old video cameras to decorate with. Since that wall is the main wall people see when they come down stairs, and the wall you see from the seats, we decided that we would do 3 posters there: her favorite movie (Titanic), my favorite movie (Fight Club) and one we both love (Back to the Future). So, as much as I'd love to get rid of it, it is her favorite movie, so I'm stuck with it.

Here is a 



 to a YouTube video I made about a year ago of my office and home theater. My office has changed around a bit, but the HT is pretty much the same. Actually, since it has been about a year, I'll probably try to make a new video sometime soon, especially since we finally have the rest of the basement in order (you can see in the video that there are parts where I pan to the ground to avoid showing the mess that was in one corner while we were still working on things).

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I wish I had the space you have for a nerd cave!


I'm glad you like it!

I just want to thank you for calling it a nerd cave and not a man cave! Yes, the office is all mine (my wife is afraid of touching my computers!), but the basement is both of ours. I don't need a man cave, if I need time to myself, I just plant myself behind my desk and she is cool about leaving me alone!

Also, as I stated above, this basement was our number 1 requirement when my wife and I went looking for a house, we really lucked out when we found this place.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm glad you like it!
> 
> I just want to thank you for calling it a nerd cave and not a man cave! Yes, the office is all mine (my wife is afraid of touching my computers!), but the basement is both of ours. I don't need a man cave, if I need time to myself, I just plant myself behind my desk and she is cool about leaving me alone!
> 
> Also, as I stated above, this basement was our number 1 requirement when my wife and I went looking for a house, we really lucked out when we found this place.


Im currently getting ready to sell my vintage house (built 1874) which I completely remodeled. My next house is hopefully designed by me and built new. My wife's family moved to Cali so now that may have to change my plans a bit, they don't build houses with basements there so in order to have the room for a theater, nerd cave, gaming room, etc I need to add square footage and a second story which is pricy. Ugh.


----------



## Esguelha

Damn, 3k pages in this thread.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> It is an official prop replica of Malcom Renyolds pistol from Firefly. My wife bought it for me as a Christmas gift last year, along with the Serenity replica that is under my center monitor. I guess you could say I'm a Browncoat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I wish I could! The story goes, when my wife and I were looking for a house, our number 1 priority was that it had to have a finished basement that we could build a true home theater in. Once we got the house, we start work on a two year project to build the theater, which was initially going to be divided into its own room, but I really liked being able to see the screen from my desk, so we decided just to decorate the entire basement in movie stuff.
> 
> We collect movie posters, prop replicas, and old video cameras to decorate with. Since that wall is the main wall people see when they come down stairs, and the wall you see from the seats, we decided that we would do 3 posters there: her favorite movie (Titanic), my favorite movie (Fight Club) and one we both love (Back to the Future). So, as much as I'd love to get rid of it, it is her favorite movie, so I'm stuck with it.
> 
> Here is a
> 
> 
> 
> to a YouTube video I made about a year ago of my office and home theater. My office has changed around a bit, but the HT is pretty much the same. Actually, since it has been about a year, I'll probably try to make a new video sometime soon, especially since we finally have the rest of the basement in order (you can see in the video that there are parts where I pan to the ground to avoid showing the mess that was in one corner while we were still working on things).
> 
> EDIT:
> I'm glad you like it!
> 
> I just want to thank you for calling it a nerd cave and not a man cave! Yes, the office is all mine (my wife is afraid of touching my computers!), but the basement is both of ours. I don't need a man cave, if I need time to myself, I just plant myself behind my desk and she is cool about leaving me alone!
> 
> Also, as I stated above, this basement was our number 1 requirement when my wife and I went looking for a house, we really lucked out when we found this place.


+

You Sir, Are doing it right!

Hope everything is going good for you! You getting a break from school yet?

My wife only got 1 week off before her summer semester starts, so that is kind of lame. Atleast I got free IMAX 3D tickets for Iron Man 3, so we can have a date night.


----------



## hooded24

it is time to get a good speaker system... 

but nice setup.... maybe get a leg rest under the table??



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Personally, just my 2 cents, but I like the conversation. People post images of their setups, people comment, discussions start and off it goes. Sure, sometimes it goes a bit wild, but they always start talking about someones setup and it is just the natural course of events after that. I like the discussions, sometimes they give me ideas for things to do in my own office. Like I said, JMHO, no offense intended.
> 
> Now, back to the topic at hand...I uploaded some new pics of my CIC and of my new Ducky Shine 2 keyboard I just got today!!! So here goes (as per my usual, sorry for the crappy iPhone pics, but I don't feel like digging out the wife's camera at midnight):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About 20 moar pics
> 
> 
> 
> The new Ducky with orange WSAD keys:
> 
> 
> An R2-D2 hiding in my sig rig, R2-D2:
> 
> 
> Another R2D2 chilling on my switch along with both of the shuttles from my Serenity replica:
> 
> 
> Serenity and a couple of Disney Vinylmations:
> 
> 
> Right and center monitors (with a Doctor Who / Pulp Fiction background that I love!):
> 
> 
> Left and center monitors:
> 
> 
> Where I plant my hind end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors for the other rigs at my desk:
> 
> 
> OK, I'm sick of trying to describe all these, if you want to know, just ask...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> +
> 
> You Sir, Are doing it right!
> 
> Hope everything is going good for you! You getting a break from school yet?
> 
> My wife only got 1 week off before her summer semester starts, so that is kind of lame. Atleast I got free IMAX 3D tickets for Iron Man 3, so we can have a date night.


Thanks, sir. And no, I have the rest of this week to rest, then I start again on Monday. Not looking forward to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> it is time to get a good speaker system...
> 
> but nice setup.... maybe get a leg rest under the table??


Speaker system, no, I'm 1/2 deaf, it would be lost on me. I barely use the ones I have.

Leg rest? What, under the desk? Wouldn't mind having one, but I don't find it necessary.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> It is an official prop replica of Malcom Renyolds pistol from Firefly. My wife bought it for me as a Christmas gift last year, along with the Serenity replica that is under my center monitor. I guess you could say I'm a Browncoat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I wish I could! The story goes, when my wife and I were looking for a house, our number 1 priority was that it had to have a finished basement that we could build a true home theater in. Once we got the house, we start work on a two year project to build the theater, which was initially going to be divided into its own room, but I really liked being able to see the screen from my desk, so we decided just to decorate the entire basement in movie stuff.
> 
> We collect movie posters, prop replicas, and old video cameras to decorate with. Since that wall is the main wall people see when they come down stairs, and the wall you see from the seats, we decided that we would do 3 posters there: her favorite movie (Titanic), my favorite movie (Fight Club) and one we both love (Back to the Future). So, as much as I'd love to get rid of it, it is her favorite movie, so I'm stuck with it.
> 
> Here is a
> 
> 
> 
> to a YouTube video I made about a year ago of my office and home theater. My office has changed around a bit, but the HT is pretty much the same. Actually, since it has been about a year, I'll probably try to make a new video sometime soon, especially since we finally have the rest of the basement in order (you can see in the video that there are parts where I pan to the ground to avoid showing the mess that was in one corner while we were still working on things).
> 
> EDIT:
> I'm glad you like it!
> 
> I just want to thank you for calling it a nerd cave and not a man cave! Yes, the office is all mine (my wife is afraid of touching my computers!), but the basement is both of ours. I don't need a man cave, if I need time to myself, I just plant myself behind my desk and she is cool about leaving me alone!
> 
> Also, as I stated above, this basement was our number 1 requirement when my wife and I went looking for a house, we really lucked out when we found this place.


While your home theater is not what I'd build it's Pretty F***in cool anyway..keep pictures up as at evolves


----------



## longroadtrip

@ WonderMutt..really nice setup...so wish I had that much space to work with! My office doubles as the guestroom...although I think I am going to make one of these so I can get a galant too!


----------



## Masta Squidge

A little messy since I have been sleeping on the couch since my crash Sat morning... but here is my living room.

The coffee table I built myself in highschool.

My desk... well that needs to be replaced now that I have three monitors. Needless to say there was no female involved in the layout, seeing as my pc basically occupies the dining area. I still have room for a table and chairs, just haven't gotten around to moving them in here yet. Only been in this place a little over a month.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> A little messy since I have been sleeping on the couch since my crash Sat morning... but here is my living room.
> 
> The coffee table I built myself in highschool.
> 
> My desk... well that needs to be replaced now that I have three monitors. Needless to say there was no female involved in the layout, seeing as my pc basically occupies the dining area. I still have room for a table and chairs, just haven't gotten around to moving them in here yet. Only been in this place a little over a month.


I like your dye posters.


----------



## Remix65

that's a nice stylish orange chair in the room. goes well with keyboard.

not for me though. no arm rests...


----------



## Exxlir

could someone recommend a great table with enough space for the pc and screen keyboard and mouse to fit on the top and still have great amount of space left i had a great desk but had to part with it which was annoying because it was so spacious



^ Old Desk !


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> could someone recommend a great table with enough space for the pc and screen keyboard and mouse to fit on the top and still have great amount of space left i had a great desk but had to part with it which was annoying because it was so spacious
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Old Desk !


My rule of thumb is anything that has 24" or less amount of depth isn't worth looking at, makes sure I got room for my monitor, studio monitors, and kb/mouse. Length is variable, usually look at 6 foot or more. Just put in 8 foot countertop for my desk today, fits like a glove.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I like your dye posters.


Thanks lol, I used to play and ref for a number of years. They are printed cloth banners though, long lasting stuff. Had them for a looong time.


----------



## hooded24

Can try ikea if it is within the vicinity for you.
not the top-notch quality around. but it is relatively cheap 
my desk holds up my CPU, dual screens, keyboard mouse and a huge table/mouse mat.
while still having ample space.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> could someone recommend a great table with enough space for the pc and screen keyboard and mouse to fit on the top and still have great amount of space left i had a great desk but had to part with it which was annoying because it was so spacious
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Old Desk !


----------



## john1016

I will second ikea, my desk with shipping was only $60 or so, and the size of a $200 desk at staples just without drawers.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My rule of thumb is anything that has 24" or less amount of depth isn't worth looking at, makes sure I got room for my monitor, studio monitors, and kb/mouse. Length is variable, usually look at 6 foot or more. Just put in 8 foot countertop for my desk today, fits like a glove.


Exactly this. I am designing and will be building a custom desk this summer and it's going to be 72" x 30" and most likely a custom piece of kitchen countertop with no backsplash. I've had wood tops before, didn't like it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> that's a nice stylish orange chair in the room. goes well with keyboard.
> 
> not for me though. no arm rests...


Thanks. I've had the chair for a while, it was a gift from my wife, as orange is one of my favorite colors. As for the arms, I took those off, I can't stand having arms on a desk chair. Personal preference, I guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I will second ikea, my desk with shipping was only $60 or so, and the size of a $200 desk at staples just without drawers.


Yeah, if you have one close, Ikea is the way to go. I'm a huge fan of their stuff and when it is all said and done, my office will be entirely from there.


----------



## Remix65

I find anything more than 4'x2' (48"x*24*") takes up a little too much space. I have 5 24" monitors on a desk that size.
My original plan was to have all monitors wall mounted but change my mind so often and left too many holes on the wall. And plus I realky dont like fscing the wall anyway but now kinda have to.

I usualky dont have too much space to work with...

Just want to point out that way way works for me...


----------



## Exxlir

ive been looking into ikea theres one in the next town from me, ive seen a few desks there but to be honest i have been looking into building my own desk at some point due to the fact ill have krk rokit rpg 8's studio speakers on the desk and a monitor for sound production purposes and the rig is for gaming also, thanks for the tip though guys if anything big enough comes from ikea i shall purchase it.


----------



## shadow5555

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0968_zps4f9d784f.jpg.html



update to my setup. Let me know what you think


----------



## Remix65

[/neo] whoa [/matrix]


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0968_zps4f9d784f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> update to my setup. Let me know what you think


I would hide the lights a bit more so you can just see the glow


----------



## hooded24

looks cool....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0968_zps4f9d784f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> update to my setup. Let me know what you think


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> thats awesome im saving for some z-5500's.... are they worth it?


They are...

I bought 3 sets 5 years ago when they were on sale for $200 bucks each. Never saw a sale like that again...

I still have 1 unopened set. I hope everything is in the box...lol


----------



## bomberjun

just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like this alot! A bit jealous of your case!









What speakers are those on your computer desk? I've never seen any like those ever.


----------



## bomberjun

Thanks ben!









Those are Altec Lansing VS 4621. I will replace my speakers soon with Bose companion 7.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


That looks awesome, I love how the rig sits up high like that, as if it is on display,. Very cool. I also love your hooks for your headphones. All and all, a very nice use of the space, very clean, bravo!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0968_zps4f9d784f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> update to my setup. Let me know what you think


I would make the lights a little more discrete, but it looks good.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So much Razer. Looks good, though. A few more screens wouldn't hurt...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thanks ben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Altec Lansing VS 4621. I will replace my speakers soon with Bose companion 7.


Seriously, don't do that. Bose is just overpriced low quality stuff, you can get much better stuff for the money...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thanks ben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Altec Lansing VS 4621. I will replace my speakers soon with Bose companion 7.


First off, I have never heard of a Bose Companion 7. There is a 5 and a 2..

Second, Bose is the most overpriced speaker company. You can put together a much better sounding system for cheaper.

What is your budget? There are many audio guys on OCN that would love to show you the light, including myself!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> First off, I have never heard of a Bose Companion 7. There is a 5 and a 2..
> 
> Second, Bose is the most overpriced speaker company. You can put together a much better sounding system for cheaper.
> 
> What is your budget? There are many audio guys on OCN that would love to show you the light, including myself!


Or if you are like me and destroyed your hearing when you were 16 with a trunk full of subs and now cannot tell the difference between Polk Monitor 70's and Paradigm Monitor 11's or any other speakers for that matter, you can simply buy them based on looks haha. I jest a bit but there is truth to what I say, I can barely tell any difference worth the extra cost between most decent speakers unless they are just a terrible sounding speaker altogether. However, when I listen to speakers it's usually loud enough to feel in your chest so I guess I'm not a good judge of hi-fi. My Z-2300's are fine for computer gaming but for music I prefer something a bit more powerful.


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> there's actually a feature on the side of the webpage that allows you to view all pics without comments


I've found that feature useful, but is there a way to sort them? With a thread this large, starting at the beginning is quite the task.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Or if you are like me and destroyed your hearing when you were 16 with a trunk full of subs and now cannot tell the difference between Polk Monitor 70's and Paradigm Monitor 11's or any other speakers for that matter, you can simply buy them based on looks haha. I jest a bit but there is truth to what I say, I can barely tell any difference worth the extra cost between most decent speakers unless they are just a terrible sounding speaker altogether. However, when I listen to speakers it's usually loud enough to feel in your chest so I guess I'm not a good judge of hi-fi. My Z-2300's are fine for computer gaming but for music I prefer something a bit more powerful.


I don't really understand that argument. I have partial hearing loss in one of my ears and I can tell the difference between Logitech computer speakers and entry level bookshelf speakers. In fact I bought some Dayton bookshelf's that are considered to be one of the best cheap bookshelf's and I returned them for better entry level speakers because of how they sounded.

I wasn't a big audio fan, until I took the time to get educated and build two decent systems. Now I have a hard time watching movies if they aren't in 5.1 and I don't like listening to music unless it is 2.1. I really enjoy music with a quality sub for bass and good quality bookshelfs for highs and mids.

Also, once I started listening to FLAC instead of compressed MP3's I realized what I was missing. There is a reason that Audio is big big business.

Once I went the soundcard, receiver, 2.1 system on my PC. I could never go back to onboard sound and computer speakers.


----------



## StayFrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.


We have the same TV!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I don't really understand that argument. I have partial hearing loss in one of my ears and I can tell the difference between Logitech computer speakers and entry level bookshelf speakers. In fact I bought some Dayton bookshelf's that are considered to be one of the best cheap bookshelf's and I returned them for better entry level speakers because of how they sounded.
> 
> I wasn't a big audio fan, until I took the time to get educated and build two decent systems. Now I have a hard time watching movies if they aren't in 5.1 and I don't like listening to music unless it is 2.1. I really enjoy music with a quality sub for bass and good quality bookshelfs for highs and mids.
> 
> Also, once I started listening to FLAC instead of compressed MP3's I realized what I was missing. There is a reason that Audio is big big business.
> 
> Once I went the soundcard, receiver, 2.1 system on my PC. I could never go back to onboard sound and computer speakers.


I'm very much into audio and big/loud systems as well as HT. I can tell the differences in subs and if speakers are "hollow" or "tin can" sounding but that is about it. The differences between mid-range and tweeters is my problem. I listened to Klipsch horn tweeters and my silk dome Polks as well as many different types, I cannot tell much difference at all. I have a feeling you are way more sensitive to different frequencies or something. I also have a hard time hearing people talk quietly from 6 feet away but the slightest little squeak, hum, whistle, or rattle drive me nuts, even when others can't hear it.

Anyways, back on topic!


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> We have the same TV!


Count me in the club







(Mine's LG 42LH4000)


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*


Get rid of that Razer wallpaper


----------



## hooded24

clean and nice set up!
razer fan? erms,,,, well to each his own... theme is consistent throughout tho.
awesome case
nice way to hooked up your headsets!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just moved in to my new house.. and here's my computer room/bedroom.


----------



## hooded24

Please don't.
for the amount you are going to fork out for a Bose, I believe there would be a better alternative.
do check out the other threads at OCN... they can provide better info.

 Cheers



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thanks ben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Altec Lansing VS 4621. I will replace my speakers soon with Bose companion 7.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have Bose Companion 5 I think they are nice since I don't a sound card they work well for me


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have Bose Companion 5 I think they are nice since I don't a sound card they work well for me


The Bose Companion series _is_ nice, just overpriced. My mom has the BC 3 and it sounds great, but for what she paid for it she could've gotten better.


----------



## hooded24

every product has a price.
it is just that we are trying to maximize the quality of the product for the dollar we are spending.

Not saying Bose is not good.
just saying that with the same amount of $$ spend you can get something better.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Bose, Klipch, Polk Audio. IMO it's all low quality stuff. Take a look at some Kef speakers...And don't waste a dime on Bang and Olafson, it is incredible junk. All looks...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Bose, Klipch, Polk Audio. IMO it's all low quality stuff. Take a look at some Kef speakers...And don't waste a dime on Bang and Olafson, it is incredible junk. All looks...


I don't know if I would agree with that...Polk used to be great. and still make some pretty good stuff. Sure, they also now have entry level "junk" too, but my dad replaced his Cerwin Vega sub-woofer setup with a 10" Polk, and the Polk is actually really nice sounding. I've also heard plenty of Klipsch products that sound just fine. It all depends on what models and lines...you shouldn't say "all Klipsch is junk", for example, because that's just not true.


----------



## Remix65

If speakers/subs sound hollow I just open them up and put a lotta sponge in them.
From production point of view that extra sponge or weight would drive the cost of the speaker up.

Top brand namesget their money from selling speakers to car manufacturers or older ppl etc...I see them even acquiring smaller no name companies cause they know their stuff is overpriced.

I think designer speamers are mire of a status thing. If I had a super rig and had the money I wouldnt have no bang for part.


----------



## Remix65

Klipsch slaps. I have them. I just hate that they dont hsve an on-off switch. I woukd also go with slimmer speakers and great sub. Othercthan that the klipsch promedia 2.1 are a classic speaker. I think they're a little bit old. There must be another benchmark 2.1 speaker by now...


----------



## dpinkis

Painted the top of the rear shelf, added a new b/u drive, etc.


----------



## Remix65

Thats really nice. I hate facing the wall. And is depressing. Cabke managemnet is great. Should probably post in rate my cable thread.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't know if I would agree with that...Polk used to be great. and still make some pretty good stuff. Sure, they also now have entry level "junk" too, but my dad replaced his Cerwin Vega sub-woofer setup with a 10" Polk, and the Polk is actually really nice sounding. I've also heard plenty of Klipsch products that sound just fine. It all depends on what models and lines...you shouldn't say "all Klipsch is junk", for example, because that's just not true.


You don't have to agree, that's perfectly fine. I stand by my opinion. Once you have heard Kef speakers, the rest are mediocre...

But you didn't read my post very well did you? You go back and find where I said "all Klipsch is junk"...


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like what you did with the corrugated steel...Looks great!


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch. ]


Omg... that's beautiful. Hands down my favorite desk setup so far. What color stain did you use? Looks like special walnut.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Get rid of that Razer wallpaper


Razer makes some pretty good products. And I don't care if people think they are overpriced. I like their mices and keyboards alot...


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Razer makes some pretty good products. And I don't care if people think they are overpriced. I like their mices and keyboards alot...


Ok you so you like Razer.

I just don't get why people brandish manufacturer/company's logos- its like walking around wearing a Razer T shirt.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> *Ok you so you like Razer.
> *
> I just don't get why people brandish manufacturer/company's logos- its like walking around wearing a Razer T shirt.


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is beautiful! Nice work!

I've been trying to come up with a project to use corrugated steel or diamond plate on, (leaning toward corrugated steel, as it's WAY cheaper than diamond plate panels) and couldn't really come up with a good look for using it on a desk. The ideas are flowing now.

I helped a friend do a wall in his house with corrugated steel several years ago, and I loved the look. Unfortunately it was the wall his HT was on, and the panels rattled like crazy when the sub hit. lmao


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


Hey mate, where did you buy that bookshelf? IKEA?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> Hey mate, where did you buy that bookshelf? IKEA?


And the cycle comes full circle. lol


----------



## longroadtrip




----------



## hawkeye071292

That main monitor is my old 39 inch TV, I upgraded to a 47 inch 3D LG tv now though ^.^


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I really like what you did with the corrugated steel...Looks great!


Thnx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Omg... that's beautiful. Hands down my favorite desk setup so far. What color stain did you use? Looks like special walnut.


Thnx! I'm glad you like it. I used a coat of Minwax Classic Gray and followed up with a coat of Minwax Jacobean. The wood is just some douglas fir from home depot. I really like the weathered look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That is beautiful! Nice work!
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a project to use corrugated steel or diamond plate on, (leaning toward corrugated steel, as it's WAY cheaper than diamond plate panels) and couldn't really come up with a good look for using it on a desk. The ideas are flowing now.
> 
> I helped a friend do a wall in his house with corrugated steel several years ago, and I loved the look. Unfortunately it was the wall his HT was on, and the panels rattled like crazy when the sub hit. lmao


Thnx! I've been wanting to use corrugated steel for years, but never got around to it. I had thought of using diamond plate as well, but something about the corrugated steel just looks sexy.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.


I want a fake head for my headphones!! I wonder if I can just borrow one from the local mall.... xD


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really awesome setup! Love the rustic/workbench look with steel and all.


----------



## kingchris

really need to add a Ikea tag on the thread!

'here's a pic of my computer lay out (brought to you by Ikea you flat-pack modders)'


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Thnx! I've been wanting to use corrugated steel for years, but never got around to it. I had thought of using diamond plate as well, but something about the corrugated steel just looks sexy.


Do you happen to have a build log for the desk? I'd love to read it.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Do you happen to have a build log for the desk? I'd love to read it.


Unfortunately I was really into it and I didn't get pics of the build process. I had the legs made over a year ago, but never assembled it as I was waiting for my friend to get me some Oak 4"x4"s that the tabletop was going to be made from. I did get a chance to snap a few pics after the hutch and tabletop were already assembled. I started a build log over a year ago, so Ill update it with the new pics when I get a chance


----------



## Methos07

My area for now until I move next month.


----------



## hooded24

Love the head sculpture that is holding the headphone

defintiely one of the best setup i have seen.

good job there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.


----------



## hooded24

Cool rig.. consistent theme...

great looking.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> My area for now until I move next month.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> My area for now until I move next month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So jelly you have a d frame


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So jelly you have a d frame


It was an absolute pleasure to build in, I love it.


----------



## ACMH-K

I'm sure there are others but that's the first d frame I've seen on OCN. Nice setup.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> Hey mate, where did you buy that bookshelf? IKEA?


Yes, got it at Ikea. It's part of the expedit series. They come in 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 4x2 or just a straight 4. Made out of the typical Ikea partical wood but very sturdy. I should have bought the 2x4, instead of two separate 2x2.


----------



## Jopel

In await of Haswell here some pics of my computerroom and my current (soon to be old) rig


----------



## Remix65

i need that d-frame. but at over $300... http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m27o4fUlQF1rnwjh6o1_250.gif

i have to find a way to get one for my next build. i've been having a really hard time getting a server rackmount that's tall enough to house a tall cpu cooler. and there aren't any 5U cases out there. and of course they don't have a window. that d-frame comes closest to what i'm looking for. i'm skeptical about it being open. won't dust be a problem?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> My area for now until I move next month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG I love your rig. The case is amazing!


----------



## Methos07

Dust will eventually be a problem I'm sure but its so easy to open and clean I couldn't really care too much about it. My CPU cooler barely fit in the case though, so you have to watch the heights. Cable management in the back of the case is awesome though and I love the ssd mount. I used the 5.25" bay to mount a fan controller instead of a optical drive and it worked out perfectly because I can just stuff the excess cables into the shroud instead of having to manage them properly.


----------



## Remix65

yeah the cable management has been an issue with rackmounts too.
i think i'll just give up on regular cases and stick to my plan of a custom case from one of these 5u cabinets .
i take my pc on the road with me and steel case rackmount can take a beating on the road. the d and h frames are too nice to take a beating. i dont even think it can fit in the cabinet.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Dust will eventually be a problem I'm sure but its so easy to open and clean I couldn't really care too much about it. My CPU cooler barely fit in the case though, so you have to watch the heights. Cable management in the back of the case is awesome though and I love the ssd mount. I used the 5.25" bay to mount a fan controller instead of a optical drive and it worked out perfectly because I can just stuff the excess cables into the shroud instead of having to manage them properly.


With a case like that, even the cable management behind the board has to be pretty looking.








I really like what you've done with it. Really nice and neat, not to mention pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Remix65

shaun of the dead is a good movie.


----------



## ACMH-K

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As seen on: Nerd Cave!!


----------



## Remix65

man nice man cave.

mine behind my computer set up is a total mess Lol. i was just talking to the girl about my cave and have her move down stairs to cut heating and cooling costs.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on: Nerd Cave!!


That nerd cave is awesome


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> man nice man cave.
> 
> mine behind my computer set up is a total mess Lol. i was just talking to the girl about my cave and have her move down stairs to cut heating and cooling costs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That nerd cave is awesome


Trying to get some traffic over there so we can make it official.

Thank you both btw.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1387011/man-woman-nerd-cave-pics-discussion/0_20#post_19906616

It's for anyone & everyone to post their setups as well.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on: Nerd Cave!!


I don't believe that should qualify as a "nerd cave". I see no nerdiness there at all. Needs more Star Wars, Batman and other movie/comic/video game related decor. It is nice though, looks very relaxing and homey.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't believe that should qualify as a "nerd cave". I see no nerdiness there at all. Needs more Star Wars, Batman and other movie/comic/video game related decor. It is nice though, looks very relaxing and homey.


Yeah, it needs less "The Color of Money" and more "Back to the Future." Just my







.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't believe that should qualify as a "nerd cave". I see no nerdiness there at all. Needs more Star Wars, Batman and other movie/comic/video game related decor. It is nice though, looks very relaxing and homey.


Agreed.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Recently finished my desk. I still have to do some cable management and add some lighting to the hutch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A unique set up. I like it


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't believe that should qualify as a "nerd cave". I see no nerdiness there at all. Needs more Star Wars, Batman and other movie/comic/video game related decor. It is nice though, looks very relaxing and homey.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Agreed.


The nerdiness is all saved for the Computer Room.
I do have some Star Wars Lego sets that need to be put on display somewhere.
I'm gonna have a hard time finding a place to put shelves in the Theater Room to put them up on though.

I used to have The X-Wing fighter, The Cheaper Millenium Falcon, but now I only have The Tie Interceptor, The Tie Fighter, The Imperial Shuttle, The Trade Federation MTT, and The Republic Cruiser

What I really want is The Model Mellennium Falcon Absolutely EPIC, when it comes to Lego IMO.









And of course I would like my X-Wing Fighter back.

Before I decide to put them on display I need to rebuild them and use super glue or model glue to prevent lego creep (similar to chip creep in computers







)


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, it needs less "The Color of Money" and more "Back to the Future." Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope your referring to the color of my pool table.









Back to the Future is easily my all time favorite movie.... did I mention all time? *All Time*. My actual birthday being one of the dates in the movie probably helps some. But the movie as a whole is the majority of why I like it so much.


----------



## CyBorg807

got a 1440p monitor today to replace my 1080p centre monitor


----------



## Methos07

Nice, I really liked PLP when I had it. I've got the same desk as you. You should invest in one of these, I've got one and it's fantastic for cable management.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Nice, I really liked PLP when I had it. I've got the same desk as you. You should invest in one of these, I've got one and it's fantastic for cable management.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


with me I started l, ll, lp, plp, pppl, pppp, ppppl, pppppl.
Atm limited by single card and onboard video. Soon as I take care of that ill contunue with my real estate addiction...

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0d/0d6fed1e_donald-trump-bad-hair-photo-1.jpeg

I need to stop cause the mounts are expensive. But what addiction is cheap...


----------



## frickfrock999

*Swedish Nights.*










*Worker Bee.*










*Potted Inhibition.*










*The Egalitarian.*










*Arkansas's Pride.*


----------



## Esguelha

I like Worker Bee, the rest are a bit mediocre.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I like Worker Bee, the rest are a bit mediocre.


swedish nights was quite nice, although it needs more monitors to fill the space


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Swedish Nights.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Worker Bee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Potted Inhibition.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Egalitarian.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arkansas's Pride.*


Needs a 2560x1080 30" monitor, and it'll be complete.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Needs a 2560x1080 30" monitor, and it'll be complete.


I really hope you mean 2560x1600

a wall mounted U3011 would look perfect


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I really hope you mean 2560x1600
> 
> a wall mounted U3011 would look perfect


No, 2560x1080 21:9 is exactly what i meant. Would look good in that room.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1174563/silverstone-ft03-ft03-mini-owners-club/660#post_19783428


----------



## Esguelha

I agree, 21:9 would look cool.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> No, 2560x1080 21:9 is exactly what i meant. Would look good in that room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1174563/silverstone-ft03-ft03-mini-owners-club/660#post_19783428


29" @ 1080p.. No thank you

I would rather have dual monitors.. One of our tenants is a graphic designer and uses 2 thunderbolt displays.. That is amazing.. Also costs 2k.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 29" @ 1080p.. No thank you
> 
> I would rather have dual monitors.. One of our tenants is a graphic designer and uses 2 thunderbolt displays.. That is amazing.. Also costs 2k.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In terms of looks, a single 2560x1080 _*21:1*_ monitor would look good for that set up. That's what *I'd* prefer.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *The Egalitarian.*


Works for me!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Works for me!!


Does it have anything to do with the computers being used?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 29" @ 1080p.. No thank you
> 
> I would rather have dual monitors.. One of our tenants is a graphic designer and uses 2 thunderbolt displays.. That is amazing.. Also costs 2k.


yea he's/she's probably got $4200 in that setup. He's/She's defiantly committed to the Apple platform.


----------



## Remix65

Daisy-chaining 2 small minitors for 2grand. No thank you.


----------



## Methos07

I wouldn't call them small, but they are expensive.


----------



## benben84

I would really enjoy having two 27" Apple displays...until the sun came out and all I see is my reflection and the wall behind me.

I do however really like the look of the brown wall paint with white trim! And that wood desk looks expensive although not my taste.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> yea he's/she's probably got $4200 in that setup. He's/She's defiantly committed to the Apple platform.


He is a very successful Denver and Minneapolis Wedding Photographer and world photographer now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I wouldn't call them small, but they are expensive.


That's what she said


----------



## bgtrance

*The Egalitarian.*



Can't wait to get a loft myself. I have been wanting to jump on one here in Chicago for quite some time and the prices are really sweet in this market. Setup looks superb


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Daisy-chaining 2 small minitors for 2grand. No thank you.


That'd be the point of TB..


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> He is a very successful Denver and Minneapolis Wedding Photographer and world photographer now.


Folks tend not to spend that much money computer stuff unless the ROI is there.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Folks tend not to spend that much money computer stuff unless the ROI is there.


ROI is meaningless. It is a business expense.

It is the law of percentages.

If I make 50k per year and spend 3K on my PC then I am spending 6% of my income

If I make 150K per year and spend 3k on my PC then I am spending 2% of my income.

People who dont make a lot of money dont realize this principal and instead hate on the rich.

This is why someone who makes 500K a year doesn't hesitate to buy a luxury car and is spending less % of their income on transportation than the rest of us.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That'd be the point of TB..


i'm thinking if a 24" monitor costs $500 at most 2 cost a grand. why should 2 monitors that can be daisy chained cost $2000+.... i think of tb as usb/firewire/pcie on steroids.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Folks tend not to spend that much money computer stuff unless the ROI is there.


i have no problem with with business people (or another one for that matter) that buys premium products [to make them money]. and not jsut to make them money. not that it's my business how anyone spends their money. but it makes sense for folks that make money to buy luxury items.

but you see guys on craigslist getting rid of their expensive stuff because they need the cash. iphone 5's, titans, etc.... which is how i get my stuff


----------



## Crooksy

*Just need to hide a few more cables!*


----------



## Tk7331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *Just need to hide a few more cables!*


Looks awesome. Love the red glow. How are the monitors mounted?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ROI is meaningless. It is a business expense.
> 
> It is the law of percentages.
> 
> If I make 50k per year and spend 3K on my PC then I am spending 6% of my income
> 
> If I make 150K per year and spend 3k on my PC then I am spending 2% of my income.
> 
> People who dont make a lot of money dont realize this principal and instead hate on the rich.
> 
> This is why someone who makes 500K a year doesn't hesitate to buy a luxury car and is spending less % of their income on transportation than the rest of us.


All expenses have a return on investment unless it's a true overhead cost. That machine is how that person makes money its likely already paid for its self but that doesn't mean that the person didn't figure out the return, and at least a quick amortization time line.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> *i'm thinking if a 24" monitor costs $500 at most 2 cost a grand. why should 2 monitors that can be daisy chained cost $2000+*.... i think of tb as usb/firewire/pcie on steroids.


There are probably more things in daisy chain than just displays. Nice display's cost money the TB display also serves as dock which people are quite willing to pay for. If you take a $200-$300 TB dock out of the price of the display's they aren't too terribly priced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i have no problem with with business people (or another one for that matter) that buys premium products [to make them money]. and not jsut to make them money. not that it's my business how anyone spends their money. but it makes sense for folks that make money to buy luxury items.
> 
> but you see guys on craigslist getting rid of their expensive stuff because they need the cash. iphone 5's, titans, etc.... which is how i get my stuff


I buy just about everything for my computer to include the computer used because warranties are not a big concern for me. Businesses don't operate like that though, if you work station is producing $500 an hr. and something breaks the big guys are there to take care of you. In that persons case he takes whatever is broken to Apple, and Apple hands him a new one.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Swedish Nights.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Worker Bee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Potted Inhibition.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Egalitarian.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arkansas's Pride.*


I have the same screensaver as that top one.

Also where might I find more of these sort of pictures?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> All expenses have a return on investment unless it's a true overhead cost. That machine is how that person makes money its likely already paid for its self but that doesn't mean that the person didn't figure out the return, and at least a quick amortization time line.


No one in business is going to capitalize one computer and two monitors. They are going to flush it as normal operating expense in the current year. Then on taxes they will take the computer as section 179 deduction and use the entire amount as a deduction in the current year. Honestly it is pointless to capitalize a computer unless it serves some special purpose, Like a CAD computer that costs 10K or a server.

When you are talking workstation for employees there is NO return on Investment it is the cost of doing business. Your ROI is on the individual employee and even then most employees are NOT revenue producing they are an expense.

There is a big difference between definitions and academics, but here in the real world you would get laughed at if you wanted to capitalize 3k for your Mac.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> No one in business is going to capitalize one computer and two monitors. They are going to flush it as normal operating expense in the current year. Then on taxes they will take the computer as section 179 deduction and use the entire amount as a deduction in the current year. Honestly it is pointless to capitalize a computer unless it serves some special purpose, Like a CAD computer that costs 10K or a server.
> 
> When you are talking workstation for employees there is NO return on Investment it is the cost of doing business. Your ROI is on the individual employee and even then most employees are NOT revenue producing they are an expense.
> 
> There is a big difference between definitions and academics, but here in the real world you would get laughed at if you wanted to capitalize 3k for your Mac.


Man, I wish I would have went into business or finance! I don't know why, as I completely understood everything you said here, but it made me crack up!

"Your ROI is on the individual employee and even then most employees are NOT revenue producing they are an expense." This is SO very true. I work in a company of about 1500 employees, and of those, the only ones that are truly revenue producing are our Insurance Sales agents (I work for a property & casualty insurance company), and we only have about 10 of those! Most of our business is generated by outside agents, so inside the company, we really only have about 10 people who actually bring income into the company.

IDK, it just makes me laugh to think of it in those terms.

EDIT:

Also, Jester, knowing what you do, I can only imagine what you think of employees for your company! To see all those funds go out, with them not generating any.

I don't know why, I understand how what I do affects the company and makes sure we keep our profits flowing in, I understand our business and our business model, but it makes me laugh to break it down to just "income producing" and "expense generating" and look at a company like ours. I find the business world amusing for a lot of reasons&#8230;IDK.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Man, I wish I would have went into business or finance! I don't know why, as I completely understood everything you said here, but it made me crack up!
> 
> "Your ROI is on the individual employee and even then most employees are NOT revenue producing they are an expense." This is SO very true. I work in a company of about 1500 employees, and of those, the only ones that are truly revenue producing are our Insurance Sales agents (I work for a property & casualty insurance company), and we only have about 10 of those! Most of our business is generated by outside agents, so inside the company, we really only have about 10 people who actually bring income into the company.
> 
> IDK, it just makes me laugh to think of it in those terms.


It is ridiculously fun stuff to calculate. I worked for the largest commercial real estate broker in Utah for 2 years. We calculated ROI on every agent we had. That way we could rank them and reward them.

We actually had a specific amount allocated to desk space, so we knew exactly how much an agent cost the company per year. It was unreal!

We can get back on topic now.


----------



## longroadtrip

Jester...he is in Germany and that may be the way the tax laws work there...Here in the US, it is a simple business deduction...Nobody in their right mind would amortize a system when they can deduct it as a business expense.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> *Just need to hide a few more cables!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Jester...he is in Germany and that may be the way the tax laws work there...Here in the US, it is a simple business deduction...Nobody in their right mind would amortize a system when they can deduct it as a business expense.


I can look into IFRS, but I would be surprised if they treated it differently there. I am under the impression he is US military in Germany, so he would be subject to US tax laws.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is ridiculously fun stuff to calculate. I worked for the largest commercial real estate broker in Utah for 2 years. We calculated ROI on every agent we had. That way we could rank them and reward them.
> 
> We actually had a specific amount allocated to desk space, so we knew exactly how much an agent cost the company per year. It was unreal!
> 
> We can get back on topic now.


Haha, now go back and read my edit to the post you quoted, I think you'll find it amusing.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha, now go back and read my edit to the post you quoted, I think you'll find it amusing.


Commercial Real Estate is a funny business. Right now I am working for a 100 million dollar class A office project, so most of our staff is support for tenants. Support staff is just the cost of doing business because we want to keep our tenants aka clients extremely happy. We actually have Microsoft in one of our buildings and I sent you the link to our website. Right now our team is so lean and mean that our numbers are ridiculous. I am currently working on a big report for our partners that is projecting the performance of our assets throughout their lifecycle.

It is complicated analysis, but gives us a great tool in how to forecast and budget for the future.


----------



## Crooksy

Is this a computer room thread or finance/business?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Is this a computer room thread or finance/business?


QFT, take it to PMs. We want pictures.


----------



## Remix65

Eh hold on. Im not some crazy business person or maybe I am... im a small business runner (my gf owns to store). I made her go solo because her other business partner held back the company. He was/is supposedly a big shot from California but he just didnt produce results. I made her fire him cause the ship was sinking fast.
My point is if an employee costs the business aand the business knows that then they must be fired. Every employ must be an assest to the business. Business must hurt when employees aren't there.

http://i.imgur.com/bYxsY.jpg


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> QFT, take it to PMs. We want pictures.


Calm thyself, tangents happen in the threads, so long as it doesn't get out of hand, don't worry. On top of that, I think we've said all that can be said on the topic..

To Remix, you are correct, every employee has to be an asset, or they become a liability. I don't bring money into the company, but without my position, we wouldn't have a website for agents to quote on and we'd be dead in the water. You just have to know, what employee's are assets, which ones are liabilities, and trim the liabilities, i.e. your wife's case.


----------



## Remix65

At my business there is no either or. An employee is an asset or outta here. Even ppl that ***** I tell them not to come back. We have pretty good employees. I tellthem Iin a bad economy good workers will always find employment... in a thriving economy ppl who shouldnt be working work. Looks like your company does crazy numbers so you can afford to carry dead weight...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> At my business there is no either or. An employee is an asset or outta here. Even ppl that ***** I tell them not to come back. We have pretty good employees. I tellthem Iin a bad economy good workers will always find employment... in a thriving economy ppl who shouldnt be working work. Looks like your company does crazy numbers so you can afford to carry dead weight...


We do about $1.5 Billion US a year, so we can afford to carry _some_, and I know a few, but our company is not keen on getting rid of people. It's rough, especially when you have to carry someone elses weight (which I've had to do in the past). It's funny though, about twice a year in our customer service and agent sales department, we will have a whole month where every Friday they will fire one or two people. After these cleanups, people know their good for another 6 months and slack off, it's sad.

EDIT: Luckly I'm not in that department anymore, I'm in our IT, so I don't have to deal with the slackers. We don't really have any slackers in our IT department, which is nice.

EDIT 2: (To make some people happy)

I need a new chair for my office at home, what I have now is below, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## FaD3R

This is my setup (completely unrelated)



apologies for terrible quality, the lighting in here is terrible and I've reshuffled everything but its looking better









On a side note, I was thinking of grabbing another screen, any idea's on what to do for an effective 2-monitor setup?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> This is my setup (completely unrelated)
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for terrible quality, the lighting in here is terrible and I've reshuffled everything but its looking better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking of grabbing another screen, any idea's on what to do for an effective 2-monitor setup?


dual monitor arms can be found for cheap. You will need to do some reorganizing on your desk.

What is that on the far left side under the speaker?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I need a new chair for my office at home, what I have now is below, does anyone have any suggestions?


I have this one and I really like it!



Linky...


----------



## Remix65

lookS like cd's to the left of the Speaker.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is that on the far left side under the speaker?


Looks like a subwoofer that matches the speakers.


----------



## Remix65

For chairs I would suggest you go to staples and try out all their high end chairs without looking at price tags. Buy the one you feel most comfortable in. Do not cheap out on a chair. I dont know how much I can stress that. Its probably the single most important part of a setup we overlook.
We have different body types so its hard for me to recommend a chair. i settled for the stanmore*. Staples has a pretty good return policy even months after purchase (might have to talk to manager)

edit: i recommend staples cause they have a pretty wide selection. i kept messing around with $30 chairs from walmart and spent hundreds til one time here i saw a chair that i liked and asked where he got it from and he said staples. went to staples and tried it but didnt like it but got another one.
staples have weekly super deals in august so you can get a pretty good chair $100 less. i couldnt wait for deals. i got mine for full price. my back just couldnt take it any longer.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks like a subwoofer that matches the speakers.


Definitely a sub. I can see the port.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Just moved into a new house, so still a work in progress, but getting there:


----------



## SDBolts619

My dad has these in his home office:



But the real deal Herman Miller chairs start at $620. I couldn't afford that much, so I got one of these:



Which is under $300 and works almost as well. I love mine...


----------



## Remix65

there are mesh executive/high back chairs at staples for less than or about $300. i got mine for $350. a few weeks later it went on sale for $250 and i went back crying and the manager price matched and gave me money back.

i've had about 3 ppl locally buy the stanmore. no i dont work for staples lol. but treat me wel and i'll recommend.


----------



## Narokuu

newest edition to my desk, 2 custom mouse pads thanks to a friend.

and here is my desk area as of today


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newest edition to my desk, 2 custom mouse pads thanks to a friend.
> 
> and here is my desk area as of today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We've got the exact same keyboard, so I thought I'd ask what wrist rest is that?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Here's mine :











Will add some night pics later


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Here's mine :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add some night pics later


Whoa, where'd you get that Rubik's Cube? Nice setup, by the way. The way you have your monitors mounted is interesting.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Here's mine :
> 
> Will add some night pics later


Beautiful!!!


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Beautiful!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Whoa, where'd you get that Rubik's Cube? Nice setup, by the way. The way you have your monitors mounted is interesting.


I actually got that for free, I work IT for University of Central Florida and they give away things when they order parts and it ships with them. Free swag basically


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> We've got the exact same keyboard, so I thought I'd ask what wrist rest is that?


Here it is sir, the Ducky Full Size Keyboard wrist wrest. LINKKKKK


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Thanks!
> I actually got that for free, I work IT for University of Central Florida and they give away things when they order parts and it ships with them. Free swag basically


Cool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Here it is sir, the Ducky Full Size Keyboard wrist wrest. LINKKKKK


Nice, I might have to pick one up sometime.


----------



## hooded24

current chair was from ikea? LoL i seem to recognise it.

i sit on a Herman Miller Embody Chair at work for long hours (60-80 hours each week) and would say it is a great chair.
2 disclaimer: 1) i do NOT know the price 2) i only lean back (utilize the back rest) ~50% of the time. - in other words, default position is actually sitting at the edge of my seat.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> We do about $1.5 Billion US a year, so we can afford to carry _some_, and I know a few, but our company is not keen on getting rid of people. It's rough, especially when you have to carry someone elses weight (which I've had to do in the past). It's funny though, about twice a year in our customer service and agent sales department, we will have a whole month where every Friday they will fire one or two people. After these cleanups, people know their good for another 6 months and slack off, it's sad.
> 
> EDIT: Luckly I'm not in that department anymore, I'm in our IT, so I don't have to deal with the slackers. We don't really have any slackers in our IT department, which is nice.
> 
> EDIT 2: (To make some people happy)
> 
> I need a new chair for my office at home, what I have now is below, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> This is my setup (completely unrelated)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for terrible quality, the lighting in here is terrible and I've reshuffled everything but its looking better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking of grabbing another screen, any idea's on what to do for an effective 2-monitor setup?


One dual monitor arm is less expensive, but also less adjustable, especially when desk space is a problem.

For most computer tasks you probably should set one of your monitors as primary (even if you have two identical panels) and place it as much in front of you as you can.
Secondary monitor should be positioned close to first one to reduce fatigue while switching between tasks,
like in pic. below ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓

Some monitor arms cannot do that, or cannot support asymmetric monitor setup.

This is quite obvious, but I've seen too many examples of failed work spaces. Some of those setups just looks cool, but I still prefer something designed for humans, not humanoid octopuses and robots.
And a chair, don't forget a decent chair.


----------



## hooded24

First time seeing a wall mount like this.
COOL!
Really make use of the curvature of your room.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Here's mine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add some night pics later


----------



## beyonddc

Here's my home office.

It's a Z-Line Belaire Glass L-Shaped Computer Desk


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beyonddc*
> 
> Here's my home office.
> 
> It's a Z-Line Belaire Glass L-Shaped Computer Desk


i like this shot...


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> My dad has these in his home office:
> 
> But the real deal Herman Miller chairs start at $620. I couldn't afford that much, so I got one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is under $300 and works almost as well. I love mine...


I luv mesh chairs. You can fart real easy in them without having to push too hard. Easier to do the Silent But Deadly effect...


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I luv mesh chairs. You can fart real easy in them without having to push too hard. Easier to do the Silent But Deadly effect...


....so then that happened.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beyonddc*
> 
> Here's my home office.
> 
> It's a Z-Line Belaire Glass L-Shaped Computer Desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Nice set up. Also, that mini Phone chair, nice!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I have this one and I really like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linky...


That's looks really good, the price isn't bad. One question, are the arms removable (like can I unbolt them and not use them)? I can't stand having armrests on my office chairs (just a personal preference thing).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> For chairs I would suggest you go to staples and try out all their high end chairs without looking at price tags. Buy the one you feel most comfortable in. Do not cheap out on a chair. I dont know how much I can stress that. Its probably the single most important part of a setup we overlook.
> We have different body types so its hard for me to recommend a chair. i settled for the stanmore*. Staples has a pretty good return policy even months after purchase (might have to talk to manager)
> 
> edit: i recommend staples cause they have a pretty wide selection. i kept messing around with $30 chairs from walmart and spent hundreds til one time here i saw a chair that i liked and asked where he got it from and he said staples. went to staples and tried it but didnt like it but got another one.
> staples have weekly super deals in august so you can get a pretty good chair $100 less. i couldnt wait for deals. i got mine for full price. my back just couldnt take it any longer.


This is not a bad suggestion. I agree with you about not being cheap about a chair. I spend hours (sometimes up to 6 at a time without a break) at my computer and I have to have a comfortable chair. I got the orange one from Ikea years ago, and I love it, but it is getting worn out, the padding is just not what it used to be, so it's time to invest in something new. I was going to just buy another one of these, but they don't make it in orange any more. I might get the blue one (LINK), but I thought I might want to give something different a try. I do love my chair, though, and I love the splash of color it gives to the office, so the blue one might be the winner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> My dad has these in his home office:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the real deal Herman Miller chairs start at $620. I couldn't afford that much, so I got one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is under $300 and works almost as well. I love mine...


I can't do a mesh bottomed chair. We have those style chairs here at work and they kill my lower back and my hind end. I'm not going to lie, I'm fat, so they end up putting all my weight on the side plastic (frame) of the chair, rather than the mesh, and it kills me. I actually hated them so much here at work that I talked my boss into letting me buy my own chair (she put some restrictions on it, or I'd have brought my orange chair from home!), now I have a nice leather office chair here at work It is great, very comfortable, but not what I'd like to have at home.

The other thing, I have to have a head rest. I spend a lot of time thinking at my desk at home, and I like to be able to lay my head back, stretch out and get comfortable and ponder. That is one of the reasons I liked Roadtrip's suggestion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I luv mesh chairs. You can fart real easy in them without having to push too hard. Easier to do the Silent But Deadly effect...


So you are the reason the office always smells like crap! I knew it was you!


----------



## FaD3R

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FaD3R
> 
> This is my setup (completely unrelated)
> 
> 
> 
> apologies for terrible quality, the lighting in here is terrible and I've reshuffled everything but its looking better
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking of grabbing another screen, any idea's on what to do for an effective 2-monitor setup?
> 
> dual monitor arms can be found for cheap. You will need to do some reorganizing on your desk.
> 
> What is that on the far left side under the speaker?


It Is a sub, sorry I didn't turn it on so you cant see the usual glow of the panel. From the size of the desk I could add another screen to stand alone, although mounting the two on the wall is definitely an option, maybe like what MorgsTouch did, and build some wall mounts of my own, possibly the cheapest option, and here in South Africa a 2 monitor stand is what we call a "designer" upgrade, stuff like that is hard to find cheaply... I'll get there


----------



## john1016

I will second the staples recommendation, I have this chair and love it

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Mesh-Managers-Chair-with-Headrest-Black-and-Chrome/product_796648

I like the adjustable headrest and lumbar the most. The arms can come off also, they bolt in on the bottom.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I will second the staples recommendation, I have this chair and love it
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Mesh-Managers-Chair-with-Headrest-Black-and-Chrome/product_796648
> 
> I like the adjustable headrest and lumbar the most. The arms can come off also, they bolt in on the bottom.


That is a definite option as well. I'd have to wait for it to go on sale (I'd like to spend >$200), but I think what I'm going to have to do is go to Staples and just try them out.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That is a definite option as well. I'd have to wait for it to go on sale (I'd like to spend >$200), but I think what I'm going to have to do is go to Staples and just try them out.


Ya, I totally agree. I got it when they had all the chairs %50 off. When I got it I also got a warrenty that will replace the chair with no proof that it was damaged, lol. You just tell them it broke and they give you another chair for the $17 warranty lol. 2 $250 chairs for $138+ tax. I was so glad I went to staples that day.


----------



## nasmith2000

Here's my spot!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That's looks really good, the price isn't bad. One question, are the arms removable (like can I unbolt them and not use them)? I can't stand having armrests on my office chairs (just a personal preference thing).
> This is not a bad suggestion. I agree with you about not being cheap about a chair. I spend hours (sometimes up to 6 at a time without a break) at my computer and I have to have a comfortable chair. I got the orange one from Ikea years ago, and I love it, but it is getting worn out, the padding is just not what it used to be, so it's time to invest in something new. I was going to just buy another one of these, but they don't make it in orange any more. I might get the blue one (LINK), but I thought I might want to give something different a try. I do love my chair, though, and I love the splash of color it gives to the office, so the blue one might be the winner.
> I can't do a mesh bottomed chair. We have those style chairs here at work and they kill my lower back and my hind end. I'm not going to lie, I'm fat, so they end up putting all my weight on the side plastic (frame) of the chair, rather than the mesh, and it kills me. I actually hated them so much here at work that I talked my boss into letting me buy my own chair (she put some restrictions on it, or I'd have brought my orange chair from home!), now I have a nice leather office chair here at work It is great, very comfortable, but not what I'd like to have at home.
> 
> The other thing, I have to have a head rest. I spend a lot of time thinking at my desk at home, and I like to be able to lay my head back, stretch out and get comfortable and ponder. That is one of the reasons I liked Roadtrip's suggestion.
> So you are the reason the office always smells like crap! I knew it was you!


yep..arms are removable and adjustable (out and up)..lumbar is adjustable, headrest is removable/adjustable. Had this chair for a year and is holding up very well. I really like it. For the price, it was a great value.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Ya, I totally agree. I got it when they had all the chairs %50 off. When I got it I also got a warrenty that will replace the chair with no proof that it was damaged, lol. You just tell them it broke and they give you another chair for the $17 warranty lol. 2 $250 chairs for $138+ tax. I was so glad I went to staples that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> yep..arms are removable and adjustable (out and up)..lumbar is adjustable, headrest is removable/adjustable. Had this chair for a year and is holding up very well. I really like it. For the price, it was a great value.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, guys! Now I just have to get out there and look!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Here's my spot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Wow, I love everything about your setup! Simple, elegant, and done right! Also, I love the lamp, keyboard and the case, they are all awesome!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Wow, I love everything about your setup! Simple, elegant, and done right! Also, I love the lamp, keyboard and the case, they are all awesome!


Thanks bro! I work a lot and travel every week (just about) for 2-3 nights, and at home I have two kids (ages 4 and 1) that keep my wife and I busy. So I can't even describe how relaxing it is to sit down at that desk after the kids are in bed, dim the lights, and lose myself it whatever game it is I'm playing at the time, or catch up on world news, etc. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Thanks bro! I work a lot and travel every week (just a about) for 2-3 nights, and at home I have two kids (ages 4 and 1) that keep my wife and I busy. So I can't even describe how relaxing it is to sit down at that desk after the kids are in bed, dim the lights, and lose myself it whatever game it is I'm playing at the time, or catch up on world news, etc. I appreciate the compliment.


And it does look like you have a _very nice_ place to relax there. Nicely done.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Here's my spot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


It is def a chill spot. I like the lighting in there too.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It is def a chill spot. I like the lighting in there too.


Thanks bud. I picked that little lamp at target or tuesday morning for like 15 bucks. throws off the perf amount of light for that little area.


----------



## Methos07

Maybe I'm just weird, or have terrible posture...but I cannot stand not having a place to put both of my elbows when using the computer. My desk now is something like 32" deep because of that, and its the reason most desks don't work for me. It's probably just horrible posture.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, or have terrible posture...but I cannot stand not having a place to put both of my elbows when using the computer. My desk now is something like 32" deep because of that, and its the reason most desks don't work for me. It's probably just horrible posture.


Oh, I do too! I actually like to have both of my arms resting on the desk, which is why I always have to have a corner desk (it makes my seating position much easier to accomplish). Also, unless I'm lounged back in my chair, I am hunched over the desk with the keyboard about 8 - 12 inches from the edge, with my forearms resting on the desk on either side of the corner.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Maybe I'm just weird, or have terrible posture...but I cannot stand not having a place to put both of my elbows when using the computer. My desk now is something like 32" deep because of that, and its the reason most desks don't work for me. It's probably just horrible posture.


I hear you, too. luckily my chair has wide, adjustable arm rests made of cushioned leather. So I adjust my arm rests to the height of the desk, and push my chair up so that they rest against the edge of my desk. That way i can be lazy and rest my arms while I type, lol.


----------



## Pip Boy

i have a terrible desk posture,
this isnt me but this is how i sit, with a wireless keyboard on my lap and my arm on the desk using the mouse











my back aches after about an hour and i get pins n needles in my legs







but then again, i cant help it im a natural sloucher .. i need a sofa chair so i can dangle my legs on the couch arms


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> ...this isnt me but...











LOL! Thanks for clearing that up! I thought maybe G.W. was going by Phill online now (trying to stay incognito).


----------



## hooded24

LOL.... that sounds like a bad but insanely comfortable way to sit... 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> i have a terrible desk posture,
> this isnt me but this is how i sit, with a wireless keyboard on my lap and my arm on the desk using the mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my back aches after about an hour and i get pins n needles in my legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then again, i cant help it im a natural sloucher .. i need a sofa chair so i can dangle my legs on the couch arms


----------



## Jester435

Got my Dual Monitor Arm setup yesterday and took a quick picture.I will update with better pictures and yes... some decent cable management. I am ordering some mini display port cables to replace the DVI and HDMI.



I have just enough room for the speakers on the sides of the monitor. two 27" is much bigger than I thought it would be! Looks amazing tho! love it!


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> newest edition to my desk, 2 custom mouse pads thanks to a friend.
> 
> and here is my desk area as of today


I dislike the pony icon but I love that Sekirei poster <3 Gotta catch em all


----------



## hooded24

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Got my Dual Monitor Arm setup yesterday and took a quick picture.I will update with better pictures and yes... some decent cable management. I am ordering some mini display port cables to replace the DVI and HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just enough room for the speakers on the sides of the monitor. two 27" is much bigger than I thought it would be! Looks amazing tho! love it!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Got my Dual Monitor Arm setup yesterday and took a quick picture.I will update with better pictures and yes... some decent cable management. I am ordering some mini display port cables to replace the DVI and HDMI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just enough room for the speakers on the sides of the monitor. two 27" is much bigger than I thought it would be! Looks amazing tho! love it!










Looks great Jester!


----------



## SDBolts619

Here's a couple of shots of my setup...

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09555_zps30be88e2.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09557_zpsbf5db616.jpg.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09553_zps757afb0f.jpg.html

And before anyone asks:


Yes, that IS a set of vintage Lawn Darts in the photos there.
Yes, there's some 'odd' stuff on my bulletin board. When your daughter does stuff like that, you can't erase it. Ever.
By the same token, when your daughter hangs a peace sign on your bulletin board with your initial all over it, you kinda have to leave it where she put it.

And in a bit of gender stereotype reversals, here's pic of my wife's side of the office... (Not that she ever actually uses the room for anything but storing stuff...)

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/IMG_0294_zps32ff1089.jpg.html


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Got my Dual Monitor Arm setup yesterday and took a quick picture.I will update with better pictures and yes... some decent cable management. I am ordering some mini display port cables to replace the DVI and HDMI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just enough room for the speakers on the sides of the monitor. two 27" is much bigger than I thought it would be! Looks amazing tho! love it!


Looks awesome, sir! I'm a bit jelly, I'd love 27" monitors, but 3 three of them would be WAY too big for my desk, and I can't think of ever going back to a 2 monitor setup. I'm actually trying to figure out how I can fit 1 or 2 more above my current 3...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Here's a couple of shots of my setup...
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09555_zps30be88e2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09557_zpsbf5db616.jpg.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/DSC09553_zps757afb0f.jpg.html
> 
> And before anyone asks:
> 
> 
> Yes, that IS a set of vintage Lawn Darts in the photos there.
> Yes, there's some 'odd' stuff on my bulletin board. When your daughter does stuff like that, you can't erase it. Ever.
> By the same token, when your daughter hangs a peace sign on your bulletin board with your initial all over it, you kinda have to leave it where she put it.
> 
> And in a bit of gender stereotype reversals, here's pic of my wife's side of the office... (Not that she ever actually uses the room for anything but storing stuff...)
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Blue Raven/IMG_0294_zps32ff1089.jpg.html


Your wifes office makes me cry a little on the inside. After looking at the two halves, I couldnt stand working on my side with that behind me!


----------



## jetpuck73

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SlipKnot_6/media/20130510_111143_zps7432b27d.jpg.html


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SlipKnot_6/media/20130510_111143_zps7432b27d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks slick ! very nice...


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Your wifes office makes me cry a little on the inside. After looking at the two halves, I couldnt stand working on my side with that behind me!


Fortunately, I pay no attention to the mess behind me - my little space is clean and organized and games are pretty engrossing. Plus, if I try to clean up her side, she freaks out - apparently everything is exactly where she knows how to find it... Of course, it takes her a half hour to find whatever she's looking for over there, but whatever - I'm never asked to find anything, so I could care less. At least this helps keep the mess out of the living and dining room...


----------



## Jeci

This should be it for now:



Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> This should be it for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aside from the monitor tilt...very clean and looks great!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Here's my game room that is still work in progress. It's an outdated one, will post of newer setup.

Any suggestions on what needs to be added is welcome.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's my game room that is still work in progress. It's an outdated one, will post of newer setup.
> 
> Any suggestions on what needs to be added is welcome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Needs stuff on the wall. Half nekked women, cars, sports stuff, Star Wars/Trek - whatever you're into. Blank wall = institutionalized.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> This should be it for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.


Very clean. I like the simplistic look.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Needs stuff on the wall. Half nekked women, cars, sports stuff, Star Wars/Trek - whatever you're into. Blank wall = institutionalized.


Maybe he is institutionalized...









No really, it needs _something_ on the walls. Other than that, looks good; it has and industrial feel with that desk, I like it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> This should be it for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.


Love the FT03. How long has the monitor been like that? Return it for a replacement?


----------



## alfred

gaming living room


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfred*
> 
> gaming living room


What's up with the strainer?


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> This should be it for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me likey.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> What's up with the strainer?


http://techcrunch.com/2009/06/22/ikea-strainer-turned-into-super-wi-fi-antenna/


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's my game room that is still work in progress. It's an outdated one, will post of newer setup.
> 
> Any suggestions on what needs to be added is welcome.


Interesting desk - what is it?
Can you regulate the tilt angle?


----------



## Esguelha

Here's my setup on a workday. Got that new Asus 27 inch a couple weeks ago, loving it.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dsc9722i.jpg/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Interesting desk - what is it?
> Can you regulate the tilt angle?


Sure, I'll take more pix when I get home. It's an Ikea desk called "jerker" which I believe is discontinued back in 2009. I bought it at a garage sale for $40 and spent another $5 making another shelf for it. Fully adjustable desk as you can see by the holes on the sides.

Here's how it looked like when I first got it.

BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Sure, I'll take more pix when I get home. It's an Ikea desk called "jerker" which I believe is discontinued back in 2009. I bought it at a garage sale for $40 and spent another $5 making another shelf for it. Fully adjustable desk as you can see by the holes on the sides.
> 
> Here's how it looked like when I first got it.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


i wish they would make that desk again... its exactly what im looking for..


----------



## alfred

is that an ikea desk galant


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfred*
> 
> is that an ikea desk galant


It's not a Galant but I think it's suppose to be the replacement.

Only places you can get it now is garage sales which I was fortunately able to spot.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Here's my setup on a workday. Got that new Asus 27 inch a couple weeks ago, loving it.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dsc9722i.jpg/


Clean. Your monitor, is it 2560x1440 or 1920x1080? I used to own an Asus 27 inch 1920x1080 display...moved onto a 27 inch 2560x1440 though and much happier with it.


----------



## Esguelha

It's 1080p, I would like the extra resolution but no money.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> It's 1080p, I would like the extra resolution but no money.


I would rather have 2 x 27" asus monitors than 1 Korean 1440P..

I am sick of the pixel density argument.. I have been playing games on my 27" for 18 months now and absolutely love it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I would rather have 2 x 27" asus monitors than 1 Korean 1440P..
> 
> I am sick of the pixel density argument.. I have been playing games on my 27" for 18 months now and absolutely love it.
> 
> Enjoy!


Agreed, on the desktop 1440p may be nice but on games you just can't see the pixels.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Agreed, on the desktop 1440p may be nice but on games you just can't see the pixels.


Wait why would you want to see pixels? Unless I am totally misunderstanding what you are saying. Pixel density = better picture quality period. And there is no way anyone can argue that games look better on a 1080p screen vs 1440p. The only thing that would lean towards 1080p is the 120 Hz but seeing how even 1440p panels are able to run close to 120Hz its still in favor of the 1440p screen.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Wait why would you want to see pixels? Unless I am totally misunderstanding what you are saying. Pixel density = better picture quality period. And there is no way anyone can argue that games look better on a 1080p screen vs 1440p. The only thing that would lean towards 1080p is the 120 Hz but seeing how even 1440p panels are able to run close to 120Hz its still in favor of the 1440p screen.


You misunderstood me. I wouldn't want to see the pixels. On the desktop yeah, you can notice the pixels on text and stuff (at 1440p you probably couldn't) but when gaming I really don't notice it at all, I just concentrate on the game and with the image constantly changing you can't really notice pixels. My 7870 wouldn't really be the best for 1440p anyways.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I would rather have 2 x 27" asus monitors than 1 Korean 1440P..
> 
> I am sick of the pixel density argument.. I have been playing games on my 27" for 18 months now and absolutely love it.
> 
> Enjoy!


Wasn't starting an argument...didn't have that tone until you just said that. Was just asking is all. If you love it, right on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Agreed, on the desktop 1440p may be nice but on games you just can't see the pixels.


I enjoy my games much more at 1440p....I dunno, it may all be subjective but for me the quality is much better for work and gaming.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Agreed, on the desktop 1440p may be nice but on games you just can't see the pixels.


No offense, but you guys must be partially blind or something. Or sit way too far from the display to notice any difference.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wasn't starting an argument...didn't have that tone until you just said that. Was just asking is all. If you love it, right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy my games much more at 1440p....I dunno, it may all be subjective but for me the quality is much better for work and gaming.


Just seems like an endless argument on OCN.. Korean 1440P is the new gold standard.

I actually borrowed a buddies Dell Ultrasharp 1440P to do some comparisons and the difference was not mind blowing. My wife couldn't even tell the difference..

I use a dell ultrasharp 24" at work that is 1920X1200.. I think my new asus 24" 1080p looks clearer..

That is why I went with a second 27" asus instead of buying a 1440P.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Just seems like an endless argument on OCN.. Korean 1440P is the new gold standard.
> 
> I actually borrowed a buddies Dell Ultrasharp 1440P to do some comparisons and the difference was not mind blowing. My wife couldn't even tell the difference..
> 
> I use a dell ultrasharp 24" at work that is 1920X1200.. I think my new asus 24" 1080p looks clearer..
> 
> That is why I went with a second 27" asus instead of buying a 1440P.


Edit -
Didn't read fully.
I used to own this Asus 27 inch.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236112
Couple years ago when I started in my current position, we work on 27 inch iMacs that are 2560x1440. I would come home to my 27" 1920x1080 and I noticed a difference...so much so that I decided to pick up the Korean 1440P display.
Darn, guess now the argument has started.








Anyway, everyone enjoy their stuff! I was just curious about his resolution.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> No offense, but you guys must be partially blind or something. Or sit way too far from the display to notice any difference.


As I said, in the desktop I do notice the pixels but when gaming I'm just not looking for them so I really don't notice it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> As I said, in the desktop I do notice the pixels but when gaming I'm just not looking for them so I really don't notice it.


To each there own, but there is a reason anti-aliasing exists, and a reason why people resort to down-scaling. If you ever find yourself preffering to enable AA, then I would suspect you do notice the pixels, and choose to ignore them.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I don't think people buy the Korean 1440p monitors because they're better than the Dells, but because they're cheaper. That was my reason haha.


I wasn't saying that. People are buying Korean monitors saying they are as good as dells and 1440P is vastly superior to 1080P.. Honestly most people cant tell the difference.

I am not doing picture or video editiing, so that is a big reason I dont care. On gaming I could not tell the difference on my $300 asus vs a 1K dell ultrasharp. I really couldnt justify the price vs performance.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Just seems like an endless argument on OCN.. Korean 1440P is the new gold standard.
> 
> I actually borrowed a buddies Dell Ultrasharp 1440P to do some comparisons and the difference was not mind blowing. My wife couldn't even tell the difference..
> 
> I use a dell ultrasharp 24" at work that is 1920X1200.. I think my new asus 24" 1080p looks clearer..
> 
> That is why I went with a second 27" asus instead of buying a 1440P.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Edit -
> Didn't read fully.
> I used to own this Asus 27 inch.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236112
> Couple years ago when I started in my current position, we work on 27 inch iMacs that are 2560x1440. I would come home to my 27" 1920x1080 and I noticed a difference...so much so that I decided to pick up the Korean 1440P display.
> Darn, guess now the argument has started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, everyone enjoy their stuff! I was just curious about his resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You were quoting my text before I had a chance to change it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I wasn't saying that. People are buying Korean monitors saying they are as good as dells and 1440P is vastly superior to 1080P.. Honestly most people cant tell the difference.
> 
> I am not doing picture or video editiing, so that is a big reason I dont care. On gaming I could not tell the difference on my $300 asus vs a 1K dell ultrasharp. I really couldnt justify the price vs performance.


Read my edit.
But I agree. I wouldn't pay a grand for a Dell either. Not for the work that I do, and certainly not for my gaming needs. But the Korean variants are a nice alternative.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You were quoting my text before I had a chance to change it.
> Read my edit.
> But I agree. I wouldn't pay a grand for a Dell either. Not for the work that I do, and certainly not for my gaming needs. But the Korean variants are a nice alternative.


no worries.

I just seems like everytime someone or myself mention a 27" Asus 1080p monitor I hear.. Why didnt you buy a korean 1440P..

I loved working on brand new iMac when I worked for the city when I was in school. I was doing a lot of marketing work, so building handouts, signs, and advertisements it was very useful for that work.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> To each there own, but there is a reason anti-aliasing exists, and a reason why people resort to down-scaling. If you ever find yourself preffering to enable AA, then I would suspect you do notice the pixels, and choose to ignore them.


I actually don't use anti-aliasing, I prefer more FPS


----------



## nasmith2000

ha i'm the opposite, i max out quality in exchange for less fps (within reasonable limits of course). but i'm also fortunate with respect to gpu, so that's a major consideration. But even before i had my current set up, i remember thinking so longs as a i get 30 fps im ok. im a total junkie for eye candy. everyone is different, and values different aspects of the experience. no right answers here.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I actually don't use anti-aliasing, I prefer more FPS


I'm with you on the FPS, but I don't think I could bare playing any game without some form of AA. Your time will come too, trust me lol


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I wasn't saying that. People are buying Korean monitors saying they are as good as dells and 1440P is vastly superior to 1080P.. Honestly most people cant tell the difference.
> 
> I am not doing picture or video editiing, so that is a big reason I dont care. On gaming I could not tell the difference on my $300 asus vs a 1K dell ultrasharp. I really couldnt justify the price vs performance.


I paid exactly 300$ for my XStar DP2710 which is a Samsung PLS (better than IPS) and it does 2560x1440p. So... it's worth it to have shipped from Korea, looks a bagillion times better than any other 27" inch ive ever seen for pretty much the exact same price.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I paid exactly 300$ for my XStar DP2710 which is a *Samsung PLS (better than IPS*) and it does 2560x1440p. So... it's worth it to have shipped from Korea, looks a bagillion times better than any other 27" inch ive ever seen for pretty much the exact same price.


Hm, how do you figure?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I wasn't saying that. People are buying Korean monitors saying they are as good as dells and 1440P is vastly superior to 1080P.. Honestly most people cant tell the difference.
> 
> I am not doing picture or video editiing, so that is a big reason I dont care. On gaming I could not tell the difference on my $300 asus vs a 1K dell ultrasharp. I really couldnt justify the price vs performance.


It is game dependent thing, actually.

Some HD textutes change it a little in favor of 1440p.
If game itself handles AA properly, difference in sharpness of edges is harder to notice.
1k Dell Ultrasharp has 30ms+ input lag, you won't notice except online 'shooters' - than it's awful, average 1080p panel is superior to that.

The most obvious difference is a scalability of game HUD. Just a few games have an option to resize it (like Borderlands 2) or don't have it at all(Dead Space). Far Cry3/1080p had a half of a screen covered with screen clutter, defalults looked plainly better in 1600p just because of that.

And there is 2xGPU horesepower argument, vga's and better cases/cooling/psu adding extra cost to the rig too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I paid exactly 300$ for my XStar DP2710 which is a Samsung PLS (...) and it does 2560x1440p.(...)


60Hz in 2560x1440? How's system screen quality at that resolution?

(and a random comp. room picture just to stay on topic)


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> It is game dependent thing, actually.
> 
> Some HD textutes change it a little in favor of 1440p.
> If game itself handles AA properly, difference in sharpness of edges is harder to notice.
> 1k Dell Ultrasharp has 30ms+ input lag, you won't notice except online 'shooters' - than it's awful, average 1080p panel is superior to that.
> 
> The most obvious difference is a scalability of game HUD. Just a few games have an option to resize it (like Borderlands 2) or don't have it at all(Dead Space). Far Cry3/1080p had a half of a screen covered with screen clutter, defalults looked plainly better in 1600p just because of that.
> 
> And there is 2xGPU horesepower argument, vga's and better cases/cooling/psu adding extra cost to the rig too.
> 60Hz in 2560x1440? How's system screen quality at that resolution?
> 
> (and a random comp. room picture just to stay on topic)


Love the skylight/window. Do you ever find it to bright?


----------



## Colossus1090

Here's mine


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> *60Hz in 2560x1440? How's system screen quality at that resolution?
> *
> (and a random comp. room picture just to stay on topic)


You say that like 60Hz at 2560x1440 is abnormal or something


----------



## KaRLiToS

@*Nikola-Tesla* : Nice office mate, I like the Windows above and how you have set up your monitors.

@*Colossus1090* : Nice little spot you have there







Nice cards and blocks


----------



## vangsfreaken

not sure if i ever posted my setup, but i have to upload a lot of pics to a lot of threads, so here's some pics









random stuff on my table







i actually have more monitors than i can use...

tv, including apple tv and xbox (only for forza)

the spot itself, where i spend most of my time









monitors in a nice height, and i can hear my speakers









random shot of some peripherals


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Love the skylight/window. Do you ever find it to bright?


It's close to perfect.
No window in field of view when working behind a desk, no direct window reflection in monitors, no direct sunlight anywhere close to monitors.
And yet lots, lots of scattered light, I can work comfortably with 30% brightness set in panel osd even in a cloudless day.
Shame I need to move out soon.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You say that like 60Hz at 2560x1440 is abnormal or something


My U3011 can do [email protected] and it looks awful, so I'm just curious how abnormal or sth. that is. ;]
(and it's my first monitor since ultraheavy 21'' Sony CRT :d )

Edit: ah, that korean supports it *natively*, please ignore everything I just wrote, It's caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SlipKnot_6/media/20130510_111143_zps7432b27d.jpg.html


that looks good.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> My U3011 can do [email protected] and it looks awful, so I'm just curious how abnormal or sth. that is. ;]
> (and it's my first monitor since ultraheavy 21'' Sony CRT :d )
> 
> Edit: ah, that korean supports it *natively*, please ignore everything I just wrote, It's caffeine withdrawal.


Almost every 1440p monitor I've ever seen does 60Hz natively though


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> This should be it for now:
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor looks wonky as the kettle lead is ***** and constantly wiggles it's way loose and turns off.... Not happy.


nice and clean setup. I still don't get how you guys have such clean desks. I've come to the conclusion that you were either in yhe military or your parents beat you for not being clean. Maybe I wasnt disciplined enough









Or im just plain lazy


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's my game room that is still work in progress. It's an outdated one, will post of newer setup.
> 
> Any suggestions on what needs to be added is welcome.


interesting folding desk. I suggest you give it to me...


----------



## MaxxOmega

I'd be interested in how long those $300 Dollar 1440 Korean monitors last before they die. I have 8 monitors here of various sizes and my 2 30 Inch Dell's running at 2560 x 1600 are beautiful to game on. I can see things in the background that I can't see at lower resolutions...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Love the skylight/window. Do you ever find it to bright?


light wise, I would think its better than sitting infront or behind a window. one cant really look outside and enjoy nature..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'd be interested in how long those $300 Dollar 1440 Korean monitors last before they die. I have 8 monitors here of various sizes and my 2 30 Inch Dell's running at 2560 x 1600 are beautiful to game on. I can see things in the background that I can't see at lower resolutions...


I bought mine April of 2012.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice and clean setup. I still don't get how you guys have such clean desks. I've come to the conclusion that you were either in yhe military or your parents beat you for not being clean. Maybe I wasnt disciplined enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or im just plain lazy


Or it's because we make sure we clean up before we start taking pictures of our setups.








That's how I do it anyways, my money is on that the majority of everyone on here is the same way.


----------



## Remix65

Some of us just dont have it like that. We all dont have 3g's to spend on monitors.the koreans, 120hzs and the seiki' s are making the 30's look overpiced and outdated...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Or it's because we make sure we clean up before we start taking pictures of our setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I do it anyways, my money is on that the majority of everyone on here is the same way.


See... I make sure to take pictures after I clean up. lol My schedule does not revolve around pictures, my pictures revolve around my schedule. Also known as: I'm lazy, and when I'm not, and I clean, i take pics. lol


----------



## Anoxy

A cluttered workplace is a cluttered mind. I like to keep it clean and zen.


----------



## PCModderMike

A couple quick shots of mine

Flash off

Flash on


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A couple quick shots of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash off
> 
> Flash on


LOVE those cases! Looks good.









What router is that?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> LOVE those cases! Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What router is that?


Thanks. Router is a Netgear N600 WNDR3700v2.


----------



## Atomagenesis

My PLS is overclocked to 120hz.

cf: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1384767
et cf: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1374065


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> A cluttered workplace is a cluttered mind. I like to keep it clean and zen.


I agree with the above statement, I cannot have alot of clutter it would drive me crazy


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I agree with the above statement, I cannot have alot of clutter it would drive me crazy


+1 !!!

I literally cannot begin working, or gaming for that matter, with a cluttered desk. I have wipes in my drawer to remove my kids fingerprints from the day (my daughter loves to sit in my leather chair). It's a bit extreme perhaps, but just the way it is


----------



## PCModderMike

The way my desk looked in my photos is how I try to keep it 24/7. Periodically I'll have papers laying around while I'm working on something, or paying bills.








But other than that I try to keep my setup neat and clutter free.


----------



## Luke88

Main rig



http://imgur.com/ctgwX4L


Secondary rig



http://imgur.com/Y0iiSta


----------



## funfortehfun

So clean, looks great!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Main rig
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ctgwX4L


What speakers?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> What speakers?


They are Audio Engine A2

http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-A2-Premium-Powered-Desktop/dp/B000VKEFMS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368280965&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+engine+a2


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Agreed, on the desktop 1440p may be nice but on games you just can't see the pixels


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> No offense, but you guys must be partially blind or something. Or sit way too far from the display to notice any difference.


whats the motion resolution of 1440p v 1080p on games where everything is moving ? id be surprised if there is any difference @ 1440p hence your extra pixels are wasted / smeared on faster motion, but slower pans on larger open areas will look nice im sure, its the problem with LCD technology, even 4k only offers typically 1000 lines of motion resolution

DLP / plasma / OLED FTW


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> They are Audio Engine A2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-A2-Premium-Powered-Desktop/dp/B000VKEFMS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368280965&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+engine+a2


Ahh ok, I was looking at Swan M10's and these always come up in the discussion. Would go nicely with my future white desk and white/black Fractal R4. Thanks


----------



## draterrojam

a little cable management


----------



## Anoxy

lol at people stuck in 1080p land. Just upgrade already and step into the world of gorgeous.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> a little cable management


What box is that you put all your cables in?


----------



## this n00b again

hmm


----------



## Jeci

Haha do you have enough speakers?!?!


----------



## TheBadBull

okay I'll bite










The chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> okay I'll bite
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.


Nice set up. What's that thing next to the empty coke bottle?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> okay I'll bite
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up. What's that thing next to the empty coke bottle?
Click to expand...

1000 ziptie box


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> a little cable management
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What box is that you put all your cables in?
Click to expand...

here it is check it out

http://www.bluelounge.com/products/cablebox/

also if u want cable management stuff these 5 are good









http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Searching through my pictures, i found no room pics, but only pics of my stations


racks on racks on racks.

I've been trying to find a 5u rackmount case but cant find one. I have 2 different pairs of rackmount handles I want to add to a regular case. so far the closest I've found so far is the in win dragon slayer.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> okay I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.


wow sweet case! i dig it. nice setup.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A couple quick shots of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Flash on


Love the simplicity(case+ monitor arm+blue light), looks like a nice laboratory environment, good setup for a scientist.















..and a monitor tilt set to negative angle









BTW - monitor arm - what is it? Does it work well for you?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> here it is check it out
> 
> http://www.bluelounge.com/products/cablebox/
> 
> also if u want cable management stuff these 5 are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


That's what I have for the box. I then cut one of these (http://www.amazon.com/Large-Hook-Channel-Cable-Raceway/dp/B004ILS0WW/ref=sr_1_80?ie=UTF8&qid=1368382449&sr=8-80&keywords=cable+management) into 15" lengths and used double sided tape to stick it to the wall. Got tired of the zip ties and it kind of blends in...little crooked but ran out of tape.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up. What's that thing next to the empty coke bottle?


That's a container of Zip Ties aka Tie Wraps.









I can tell that from a mile away, due to buying them the same way (same container and all)
^ That might be a little exaggerated.









Edit: Whoops, didn't realize there was an additional page to look at first before posting an answer to that.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Love the simplicity(case+ monitor arm+blue light), looks like a nice laboratory environment, good setup for a scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a monitor tilt set to negative angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - monitor arm - what is it? Does it work well for you?


Thanks for the compliments.








This is the monitor stand. http://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Adjustable-Articulating-Screen/dp/B00B21TLQU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1368387772&sr=8-4&keywords=single+monitor+stand
It's works very well and was not expensive.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I'd be interested in how long those $300 Dollar 1440 Korean monitors last before they die. I have 8 monitors here of various sizes and my 2 30 Inch Dell's running at 2560 x 1600 are beautiful to game on. I can see things in the background that I can't see at lower resolutions...


my QNIX 27' 1440p is OCd to 96hz and looks amazing and smooth. all this for AUD 317. as for how long it lasts... good question. Hopefully a long time lol.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

I finally got around to building my shelves. They were made with 2" iron pipes. Now all it needs is the 42" LED for the middle.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> okay I'll bite
> 
> he chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.
> 
> 
> 
> wow sweet case! i dig it. nice setup.
Click to expand...

Thanks ^_^


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I finally got around to building my shelves. They were made with 2" iron pipes. Now all it needs is the 42" LED for the middle.


if only I had the time to do something like this it looks awesome


----------



## McFuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A couple quick shots of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash off
> 
> Flash on


What case is that?
I've never seen a case with a reversed mobo tray so your work faces the left. I thought at first the pics were reversed, but nothing else is reversed in the pics that I can see. So spill the beans please, is that factory or did you mod the case?

Disregard, I used my brain and checked your sig.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McFuu*
> 
> What case is that?
> I've never seen a case with a reversed mobo tray so your work faces the left. I thought at first the pics were reversed, but nothing else is reversed in the pics that I can see. So spill the beans please, is that factory or did you mod the case?
> 
> *Disregard, I used my brain and checked your sig.*










It's a CaseLabs SM5 - running reverse ATX worked out real well.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I finally got around to building my shelves. They were made with 2" iron pipes. Now all it needs is the 42" LED for the middle.


How much did the shelves end up costing? I know pipe and its fittings can be pricey.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I finally got around to building my shelves. They were made with 2" iron pipes. Now all it needs is the 42" LED for the middle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look at all that space.







I like the floating desk, lots of leg room.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I finally got around to building my shelves. They were made with 2" iron pipes. Now all it needs is the 42" LED for the middle.


Yea lots of leg room.







That much space would make me want to get a second rig going.


----------



## Esguelha

A little update to my setup. New 19 inch Samsung to go with the the 27 inch Asus and I switched desks with my sister. I've also got a mechanical keyboard coming soon.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/dsc9781.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc9787g.jpg/

My POV:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/dsc9793g.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Remix65

For the proper cable management I'd need 10-15ft foot power and video cables.... *sigh*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> A little update to my setup. New 19 inch Samsung to go with the the 27 inch Asus and I switched desks with my sister. I've also got a mechanical keyboard coming soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/dsc9781.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc9787g.jpg/
> 
> My POV:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/dsc9793g.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice setup. What kind of mechanical keyboard did you get?


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice setup. What kind of mechanical keyboard did you get?


There isn't much choice here where I live and I wanted Blues ( I have tried all types of switches and I just love blues). Believe it or not, the Razer Blackwidow was the only MX Blue keyboard I could get (I could import one but it would be out of my budget) so I read some reviews and I bought one. It's the 2013 model with no backlight and it should come this week.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Searching through my pictures, i found no room pics, but only pics of my stations
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


man not everyday u live to see a Rack XD can u hire me to work







i will cneel them i know how to build costume gaming pc's and oc 4ghz+ am i qualified enough ?
also i clean my pc every 4 months super clean dust filters radiator wt not so hire the cleaning lady ** ehm man <-- for ur pc+rack


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea lots of leg room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That much space would make me want to get a second rig going.


You can have you're folding rig, Wife's rig and you're main rig on that desk. lOl Maybe even Para's too?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> For the proper cable management I'd need 10-15ft foot power and video cables.... *sigh*


Or an extension cable & surge protector...


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> How much did the shelves end up costing? I know pipe and its fittings can be pricey.


The shelves were made from 8 X 10s that I cut and stained so they were relatively cheap but they are only temporary. If you notice in the picture I have the books on the end. If I have them in the middle the shelves tend to bow. I will be going with solid oak once I am unable to put all my books on the ends. Right now I don't have a lot so the shelves will work fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea lots of leg room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That much space would make me want to get a second rig going.


My wife's rig will be on the left. Currently she has an iMac but I didn't feel that it needed to be included in the picture.







When Haswell is released we will be building her a better rig. She will get my 27" monitors and I will be getting three 24" Dell Utlras. They will be mounted to the wall on adjustable arms.


----------



## CptAsian

I got a second Ducky Shine II for my laptop a couple of days ago. I'll be moving my laptop somewhere else in the near future so I'll actually have some space.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You can have you're folding rig, Wife's rig and you're main rig on that desk. lOl Maybe even Para's too?


That's too many people sitting at one desk! LOL


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Or an extension cable & surge protector...


by the time cables have to go around monitor arms x6 (dvi+display port+hdmi) and my computer needs to betheres nothing left. I already have 3 s.protectors...

I need to do some cleaning and come back hard. Anyone with a clean and tidy setup is my enemy rofl. I can't take these subliminal shots anymore.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just experimenting with down-scaling resolutions so my 32" 1080P TV more closely matches my 24" 1920x1200. The TV is running 2624x1476 @ 72 Hz...which gives the two displays approximately the same "pixel pitch", being in quotations cause that is not the right term...not sure what to call it though. Like a 1" square should appear as about 1" on each display, if that makes more sense.



I'll be switching the 24" to portrait for the awhile I think, and maybe playing around with that software "Triple Head" again. I need to make a stand for the 24" to go portrait though, or buy an arm.


----------



## Remix65

What tv is that, that does that resolution..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> What tv is that, that does that resolution..


Not sure if you caught that I was down-scaling, it's not actually "gaining pixels" over 1080P...not sure if that makes sense, but I am sure there is a ton of info around if you google down-scaling. People use it a lot for gaming, where it can add or enhance anti-aliasing greatly. It's actually a cheap Insignia brand TV, nothing special at all, but it does have a great image quality, and that's why I bought it a few years back. With Nvidia cards, down-scaling is as easy as creating a custom resolution through Nvidia Control Panel, in most cases anyway. Not sure about ATI cards, but there's a method for that as well.


----------



## Remix65

Nvidia does have a great custom resolution. I've managed to get 2400x1200 @30hz with an old card. Not sure about the frequency. 60, 30, 45 or15. I was trying to get the next 16:10 resolution up but couldn't get it.
I didnt get the exact science of why some larger resolutions would work and smaller ones wouldn't.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> For the proper cable management I'd need 10-15ft foot power and video cables.... *sigh*


It's do-able. I've got a 10m (32 ft) HDMI cable.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's do-able. I've got a 10m (32 ft) HDMI cable.


Wont that cause a slight delay though using that much cable


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Wont that cause a slight delay though using that much cable


I've not noticed any. The only thing worth considering is that at that length, not all HDMI cables are the same. They do need shielding from interference.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I've not noticed any. The only thing worth considering is that at that length, not all HDMI cables are the same. They do need shielding from interference.


What do you use to shield your cable


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What do you use to shield your cable


I don't







IIRC you can buy shielded cable but it costs more. I'm cheap so if i'm up really close to my TV i can see the interference. It looks like random white pixels.

From my viewing distance I can barely tell though.


----------



## hawkeye071292

I had a 32 inch insignia with nvidia cards. I also had another 32 inch TV. 32 does not support 1080 resolutions only 720. You can use the scaling, but it still isnt true 1080


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I had a 32 inch insignia with nvidia cards. I also had another 32 inch TV. 32 does not support 1080 resolutions only 720. You can use the scaling, but it still isnt true 1080


Not the same TV then, brother. It definitely does 1080P lol And much better than every other TV in the price range when I bought it. All I get are compliments on it's picture quality...heck, it pisses my dad off that it looks so nice since he just spent like $5000 on a massive high end plasma. I spent a good couple hours in a Best Buy comparing every aspect of every TV in my price range, before ending up with this. I chose this over a Panasonic IPS, a Panasonic plasma, a Samsung 1080P, etc...trust me, I did my research. Brand meant nothing when I made my purchase...it all came down to image quality for the price I was willing to spend. I've had this TV for a few years now, and still love it to pieces. People are always skeptical of brand names, but I am almost positive most of these display companies all use the same parts in most of their models. There are only so many panel manufacturers that I am aware of anyway. And just so we're clear, the difference in pixel size on a 32" 1080P versus a 32" 720P would be ridiculous...I'm sitting an arms length away from the TV, and 720P would be horrendous, especially sitting next to my 1920x1200...no offense, but I do find it slightly humerous that you would try to tell me what the display right in front of me is capable of...I mean, I'm looking right at it lol


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Not the same TV then, brother. It definitely does 1080P lol And much better than every other TV in the price range when I bought it. All I get are compliments on it's picture quality...heck, it pisses my dad off that it looks so nice since he just spent like $5000 on a massive high end plasma. I spent a good couple hours in a Best Buy comparing every aspect of every TV in my price range, before ending up with this. I chose this over a Panasonic IPS, a Panasonic plasma, a Samsung 1080P, etc...trust me, I did my research. Brand meant nothing when I made my purchase...it all came down to image quality for the price I was willing to spend. I've had this TV for a few years now, and still love it to pieces. People are always skeptical of brand names, but I am almost positive most of these display companies all use the same parts in most of their models. There are only so many panel manufacturers that I am aware of anyway. And just so we're clear, the difference in pixel size on a 32" 1080P versus a 32" 720P would be ridiculous...I'm sitting an arms length away from the TV, and 720P would be horrendous, especially sitting next to my 1920x1200...no offense, but I do find it slightly humerous that you would try to tell me what the display right in front of me is capable of...I mean, I'm looking right at it lol


I just looked it up, insignia does offer a 1080 model. I was not aware of that. I had to get a 24 inch 1080 insignia as my 2nd monitor because they didn't have a 32 inch 1080 at the time in store (about 2-4 years ago)

Hell I even asked them if they had a larger 1080 at all and they were just like nope


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I had a 32 inch insignia with nvidia cards. I also had another 32 inch TV. 32 does not support 1080 resolutions only 720. You can use the scaling, but it still isnt true 1080


You can buy 1080p 32" TV's all day long.


----------



## Remix65

The last time I tried 2 15ft display port cables, they did not work. On both a 6870 and this 6970. Ebay seller sent me 2 more but they still did not work. Theatdiscouraged me from tidying up my cable management 2 yrs ago. The cables didnt seem to look cheap even though I was getting them from an eBay powerseller.


----------



## PCModderMike

I have a 25ft HDMI cable and a 25ft DVI cable. Used to use the HDMI cable on my 680, to run around the room and input into our television, worked no issues. The DVI cable I use with my 690, and it works with no issues.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Wont that cause a slight delay though using that much cable
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I have a 25ft HDMI cable and a 25ft DVI cable. Used to use the HDMI cable on my 680, to run around the room and input into our television, worked no issues. The DVI cable I use with my 690, and it works with no issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I also have 25' HDMI cables running to my projector in my HT with no issues. I've got a 122" screen, so I would be able to tell if there was ANY kind of distortion, pixilation, or lag. I can stand just a few feet from my screen and everything still looks crystal clear.

This discussion actually sparked me to do some research and what I found was that with short runs (15' or less) cable quality doesn't really matter for HDMI, but when you get to longer lengths (>25'), cable quality can become an issue. Higher quality cables, using wire of at least 24AWG or larger, can send signals up to 15 meters (about 50') with no loss in image quality or delay. Anything over 50' would require either an active cable (which incorporates a signal amplifier), an in line amplifier or a you can bump up to fiber optic HDMI which can run up to 100 meters or more with no loss of signal or delay.

From everything I was able to find, none of the solutions for running longer cable should cause any kind of noticeable delay, however, running longer runs with cheap wire can see interference.

Also, there are a lot of factors to take into account with HDMI, besides the cable. Running HDIM around power cables, if the HDMI cables are unshielded or of lesser quality, can also cause interference, regardless of length.

Anyway, that's just was I was able to find with a few quick searches. I hope this helps.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I have a 25ft HDMI cable and a 25ft DVI cable. Used to use the HDMI cable on my 680, to run around the room and input into our television, worked no issues. The DVI cable I use with my 690, and it works with no issues.


I was gonna make some impukse buys but they're gonna cost me quite a bit. I'll measure out exactly what lenghts i'm gonna need and some slack. If anyone is interested in buying a whole bunch of regular power, dvi, dp, vga cables for cheap let me know...

I got 2 dvi m-f adapters last night but I dont think I'll need them. But its always good to have extra adapters....


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Not sure if you caught that I was down-scaling, it's not actually "gaining pixels" over 1080P...not sure if that makes sense, but I am sure there is a ton of info around if you google down-scaling. People use it a lot for gaming, where it can add or enhance anti-aliasing greatly. It's actually a cheap Insignia brand TV, nothing special at all, but it does have a great image quality, and that's why I bought it a few years back. With Nvidia cards, down-scaling is as easy as creating a custom resolution through Nvidia Control Panel, in most cases anyway. Not sure about ATI cards, but there's a method for that as well.


Ah can't believe I forgot about custom resolutions. Games look so much better in 2560x1440 downsampled now. I'm getting way less tearing as well.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I got a second Ducky Shine II for my laptop a couple of days ago. I'll be moving my laptop somewhere else in the near future so I'll actually have some space.


----------



## MaxxOmega

You want the best cables ever look at cables made of Palladium. They are pricy though $10 Thousand Dollars for a pair of 6 foot cables. But google around, if you can't afford them don't ever listen to them, you will be sorry...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> You want the best cables ever look at cables made of Palladium. They are pricy though $10 Thousand Dollars for a pair of 6 foot cables. But google around, if you can't afford them don't ever listen to them, you will be sorry...


Also, if anyone needs some ocean front property in Arizona, let me know, I've got some for sale.


----------



## HPE1000

XD


----------



## Remix65

i just paid wondermutt paypal for that property and ordered those $10 6ft cables. i'm gonna be living the life...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i just paid wondermutt paypal for that property and ordered those $10 6ft cables. i'm gonna be living the life...


Don't have any cables, but I'll gladly deed you some of that property I was talking about.


----------



## Jester435

reminds me of the coat hangers and high end speaker wire.. nobody could tell the difference.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/03/audiophiles-cant-tell-the-difference-between-monster-cable-and/


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> reminds me of the coat hangers and high end speaker wire.. nobody could tell the difference.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/03/audiophiles-cant-tell-the-difference-between-monster-cable-and/


I want to know what unearthly reason my workplace has for blocking access to engadget!! I can't view your link here at work!? Why, why would they block engadget!?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I want to know what unearthly reason my workplace has for blocking access to engadget!! I can't view your link here at work!? Why, why would they block engadget!?


that is weird.. I know they block groups of websites, so it might be grouped with social media or something.

When I worked at a bank they blocked social media, but didnt block gunbroker.. it was classic!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> reminds me of the coat hangers and high end speaker wire.. nobody could tell the difference.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/03/audiophiles-cant-tell-the-difference-between-monster-cable-and/


Just read that little article. Thats hilarious!


----------



## PCModderMike

That article, lol


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I want to know what unearthly reason my workplace has for blocking access to engadget!! I can't view your link here at work!? Why, why would they block engadget!?


I'm blocked too :-(


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That article, lol


I know lol. It almost hard to believe. I wish they would have taken a video because it just sounds like hearsay.

Ive personally heard differences in varying audio cables - not even big name brands just cheap ones compared to not as cheap ones. Dont get me started on how easy it is to get shorts in cheap cables too. Ive had cables short out within a day or two. But thats what spenddin 2.99 will get ya lol. This would have been hilarious on video though!


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I'm blocked too :-(


Engadget got blocked by a lot of places because it's a bandwidth hog, especially before last years upgrade to the site.


----------



## jwolf24601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I know lol. It almost hard to believe. I wish they would have taken a video because it just sounds like hearsay.
> 
> Ive personally heard differences in varying audio cables - not even big name brands just cheap ones compared to not as cheap ones. Dont get me started on how easy it is to get shorts in cheap cables too. Ive had cables short out within a day or two. But thats what spenddin 2.99 will get ya lol. This would have been hilarious on video though!


Difference is audio cables are analog hdmi is digital. with a Digital signal it's basically all or nothing. That's why digital tv you either get the channel or don't, no fuzzy pictures


----------



## xhaloedx

I might as well post my work area lol

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics


Main work station^

Internet gear, and random stuff.

Edit: Attempts at better photos with a different camera


----------



## Ultisym

Here is where i work on my junk and others computers as well. I dont throw anything away lol


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> Difference is audio cables are analog hdmi is digital. with a Digital signal it's basically all or nothing. That's why digital tv you either get the channel or don't, no fuzzy pictures


That article is not about HDMI....


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Also, if anyone needs some ocean front property in Arizona, let me know, I've got some for sale.


Except the the Palladium Cables really are for sale...

The property? When the big earth quake comes in California that property will be worth a fortune...


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Here is my completely remodeled bedroom/game room.



http://imgur.com/DLSEQB1



Got my:
Custom build PC (link)
BenQ XL2411T
Cintiq 13HD
Samsung 32"
2011 Macbook Pro
Xbox 360
Razor Nostromo
Razon Taipan
Logitech G35
Other assorted stuff.

All of it is supported on my standing desk height that was originally an Ikea kitchen counter but I modified into a wall length desk.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks nice and cozy


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> Here is my completely remodeled bedroom/game room.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DLSEQB1
> 
> 
> 
> Got my:
> Custom build PC (link)
> BenQ XL2411T
> Cintiq 13HD
> Samsung 32"
> 2011 Macbook Pro
> Xbox 360
> Razor Nostromo
> Razon Taipan
> Logitech G35
> Other assorted stuff.
> 
> All of it is supported on my standing desk height that was originally an Ikea kitchen counter but I modified into a wall length desk.


That is really nice


----------



## blooder11181

small update
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/36160/meu-quarto/


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> Here is my completely remodeled bedroom/game room.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DLSEQB1
> 
> 
> 
> Got my:
> Custom build PC (link)
> BenQ XL2411T
> Cintiq 13HD
> Samsung 32"
> 2011 Macbook Pro
> Xbox 360
> Razor Nostromo
> Razon Taipan
> Logitech G35
> Other assorted stuff.
> 
> All of it is supported on my standing desk height that was originally an Ikea kitchen counter but I modified into a wall length desk.


I like that, Im curious though, where did you put that, that the roof is so low. i like it low like that, makes it look cozy but was just wondering.........................or is it just an illusion because everything is setup high?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I like that, Im curious though, where did you put that, that the roof is so low. i like it low like that, makes it look cozy but was just wondering.........................or is it just an illusion because everything is setup high?


It looks like everything is elevated. Looks like a bar stool and then a raised chair. Just my


----------



## Demented




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How many times have you knocked those speakers over? The ones closest to you.


----------



## HPE1000

Probably a million times lol


----------



## Demented

Never. It's all about knowing your surroundings.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Never. It's all about knowing your surroundings.










Ninja Demented.. Said like a True BOSS


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Haha yeah. I've had it for a while and it's always a topic for conversation. I absolutely love it.


Are they reps or the real stuff?


----------



## HPE1000

I know over anything and everything in my way, that is why my room has to be perfectly clean, or else I am a danger to myself and all my possessions lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean setup is clean. I thought you had a Switch though?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Clean setup is clean. I thought you had a Switch though?


I do, but got had to put SwitchWAVE on hold when I sold my house. Now I'm waiting until I get into my new one to get finished with the sleeving, and finally build it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Clean setup is clean. I thought you had a Switch though?


Clean? Those cablessss arrgghhh!


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Clean? Those cablessss arrgghhh!


Agreed.


----------



## Remix65

newegg ebay store has some pretty cheap 15ft. power cables if anyone is interested... cheapest and you get ebay bucks.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Clean? Those cablessss arrgghhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm biased because I know him. But come on it's not _that bad._


----------



## Anoxy

To his credit, the angle of the photo makes it look worse (back of tower). But there are just too many cables laying on the table.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> To his credit, the angle of the photo makes it look worse (back of tower). But there are just too many cables laying on the table.


he should really cut off all those wires to his 5 speakers on his desk and go wireless.


----------



## Anoxy

No, the real question is why the hell he even has 5 speakers on his desk. Especially when two of them are facing away from him...


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I like that, Im curious though, where did you put that, that the roof is so low. i like it low like that, makes it look cozy but was just wondering.........................or is it just an illusion because everything is setup high?


Its in the basement of my split ranch. Its about bar stool height, at least that's what my chair was made for and I did i this way because the desk is actually built on the foundation line that comes into my room, dividing the wall. And yes the ceiling is low because its a drop ceiling and combined with the high desk it is all a little cozy. The ceiling is maybe 7' high with the desk at 3.5'

I like it this way though because when I draw I like to stand and as you can see from my cintiq I do quite a bit of drawing. Also it works good because my bed is on the opposite wall so it makes it easy to use my TV from the desk or from bed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It looks like everything is elevated. Looks like a bar stool and then a raised chair. Just my


Correct sir.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked x Josh*
> 
> Here is my completely remodeled bedroom/game room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DLSEQB1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it is supported on my standing desk height that was originally an Ikea kitchen counter but I modified into a wall length desk.


Out of curiosity, structurally how is that desk held up. I don't see legs in the front, only see a leg in the back center (think its a leg). Trying to find the best way to do something similar in my room but haven't thought of a way to give good support without legs.


----------



## Wicked x Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Out of curiosity, structurally how is that desk held up. I don't see legs in the front, only see a leg in the back center (think its a leg). Trying to find the best way to do something similar in my room but haven't thought of a way to give good support without legs.


The back and right side is mounted to my foundation wall and there one leg to the left, behind the chair in the photo.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Out of curiosity, structurally how is that desk held up. I don't see legs in the front, only see a leg in the back center (think its a leg). Trying to find the best way to do something similar in my room but haven't thought of a way to give good support without legs.


I use Speed Braces and they work great. I can sit on the top and very little flex. http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Speed-Brace-4p2457.htm


----------



## kikibgd

Mancave progress table just came in, still on craptop hopefully i will build my rig soon


----------



## Jester435

how comfortable is that chair sitting on for long periods of time??

I do like how clean and simple it is. I dont know how people live with cluttered desks


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I dont know how people live with cluttered desks


we focus on the monitors


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Mancave progress table just came in, still on craptop hopefully i will build my rig soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neat & clean, just the way I like it. = )


----------



## kikibgd

chair sucks big time, but i dont want to use money on new one since i need proper rig. I like it clean no cables running all over etc. gonna make it clean as posible

Edit: also notebook as mouse pad lol.
ps. good you cant see the mouse i would get banned for it


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> we focus on the monitors


never been able to work on a computer solely focusing on the monitors.

organized work space has a direct correlation with efficiency and productivity.

I looked at some of your pictures from your profile and DEAR LORD!!


----------



## kikibgd

i can agree with you maybe mobile phone and a cup of tea everything else is just making mess


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> never been able to work on a computer solely focusing on the monitors.
> 
> organized work space has a direct correlation with efficiency and productivity.
> 
> I looked at some of your pictures from your profile and DEAR LORD!!


I agree with you at your workspace, however, some people don't give two craps about their computer desk where they game. If I had OCD that bad and constantly had to keep my desk clean of clutter and hiding my cables I'd never have time to game. I usually have cables and food clutter haha. Usually the last two meals worth of dishes sitting at my desk, sometimes a cup that has been there a week or so, a box of Triscuits, etc. Anytime i have people over it all get's cleaned up though.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> never been able to work on a computer solely focusing on the monitors.
> 
> organized work space has a direct correlation with efficiency and productivity.
> 
> I looked at some of your pictures from your profile and DEAR LORD!!


in my defense, i got several phones, remotes, headsets and other minor things i use way to frequently to get rid of







also, it's way to easy to mess when you have 2.8x0.8 meters of desk...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I agree with you at your workspace, however, some people don't give two craps about their computer desk where they game. If I had OCD that bad and constantly had to keep my desk clean of clutter and hiding my cables I'd never have time to game. I usually have cables and food clutter haha. Usually the last two meals worth of dishes sitting at my desk, sometimes a cup that has been there a week or so, a box of Triscuits, etc. Anytime i have people over it all get's cleaned up though.


yes! that sounds about right







i clean my desk frequently, but it doesn't help as it piles up during the next meal or visit...


----------



## Anoxy

I prefer to game with a clear mind as well. Clutter throws me off.


----------



## kzim9

Just finished moving things around a bit after the new build......


----------



## newone757

that thing is a beast..

in before that's what she said


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> never been able to work on a computer solely focusing on the monitors.
> 
> organized work space has a direct correlation with efficiency and productivity.
> 
> I looked at some of your pictures from your profile and DEAR LORD!!


I looked at some pictures from YOUR profile and I'm quite curious as to what monitor stand you use. It looks kind of curved?


----------



## kcuestag

Haven't posted here in a while, so here are few pictures of my room, after completing my build and cleaning it:









Hope you like it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I agree with you at your workspace, however, some people don't give two craps about their computer desk where they game. If I had OCD that bad and constantly had to keep my desk clean of clutter and hiding my cables I'd never have time to game. I usually have cables and food clutter haha. Usually the last two meals worth of dishes sitting at my desk, sometimes a cup that has been there a week or so, a box of Triscuits, etc. Anytime i have people over it all get's cleaned up though.


OMG, I think my head would explode if someone was eating at my desk! And I would never! Then again, I still keep the plastic cover that came with my Ducky on the keyboard when I'm not using it, I just can't stand the thought of food getting in my keyboard or rig (since my rig sits open sided on my desk). But this is just my OCD.

As for the clutter, I try to keep mine to a minimum, which works most of the time, but there are times when I can't see my desk for a couple days. I ordered a bunch of stuff from Amazon last week, all came in on Tuesday this week and until last night, you couldn't see my desk from all the boxes, books, packages, and tools (I was also working on 2 of a friends computers this week). But last night I set down to do homework and I just couldn't take the mess, so I cleaned it all, and once again, my desk is nearly spotless&#8230;just don't look at my bookshelves! Those now house the mess of boxes, books, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while, so here are few pictures of my room, after completing my build and cleaning it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


Very nice, very clean, I like it!! I also love the color of your walls!!


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Mancave progress table just came in, still on craptop hopefully i will build my rig soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Another Portuguese member, I see. That ZON router gave you up immediatley.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Another Portuguese member, I see. That ZON router gave you up immediatley.


His "location" gave it away even better


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> I looked at some pictures from YOUR profile and I'm quite curious as to what monitor stand you use. It looks kind of curved?


I purchased the monitor mount based off another member review. I used to have an ergotron arm, but got this new one. It is solid, cheap, and looks great

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009S750LA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also looked at the Arctic Z2 monitor arm, but the one I went with was cheaper.

it allows you to move the monitors however you want, so it can be curved. I like my monitors pushed in the middle, so I have a better angle to look at both screens. two 27" are a lot of real estate to look at.


----------



## WonderMutt

I have a question related to mounting monitors...

I have 3 23" monitors in landscape on my desk. Next to those I have 2 more 23" monitors for 2 other computers. I was wondering, my desk doesn't sit against a wall, so I can't use wall mounts, does anyone know a good way to mount the other two monitors over my triple monitor setup? This would save me a ton of room on my desk and I think it would look pretty cool.

Here's a pic of what I have now:


----------



## Jester435

these are your solutions

http://www.ergoindemand.com/5-or-more-monitor-mounts.html


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> these are your solutions
> 
> http://www.ergoindemand.com/5-or-more-monitor-mounts.html


Thanks for the ideas, looks like I'm going to have to ponder that, it looks like more of an investment than I was wanting to make, but then again, if you want something good, you have to be willing to pay for it.


----------



## Charlie D Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


Loving the wallpaper. The doctor back on Yamaha makes for the best pics.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, looks like I'm going to have to ponder that, it looks like more of an investment than I was wanting to make, but then again, if you want something good, you have to be willing to pay for it.


Since you only need a dual monitor stand. Why not use something like THIS or THIS? Just use the top two monitor stands. It should be enough for what you're looking to do. Just an idea.


----------



## TheGamefreak

Wish i could have fixed the horrible cabling around my TV, I'll get around to that eventually...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Since you only need a dual monitor stand. Why not use something like THIS or THIS? Just use the top two monitor stands. It should be enough for what you're looking to do. Just an idea.


I wish my setup would allow for that, because that would be a great idea (especially since you could just remove the bottom two mounts), however, I have about 1.5 feet of desk behind my monitors, which is where my printer is. The corner of the Galant is really, really deep and just wouldn't make this feasible. The only way I could do that is if I offset one of these mounts to the left (as my left monitor actually overhangs the back of the desk by about 2 inches), but I think that would look like crap, they would basically be over the left two monitors on the bottom, which would look completely off balance and drive my OCDs nuts.

However, that does give me an idea&#8230;I could use one of THESE and sell off my triple monitor stand I have now&#8230;Oh, man, I hate it when I get ideas like this&#8230;my wife is going to kill me&#8230;









Thanks for the idea, mironccr!!


----------



## Jester435

Wondermutt,

If you get 6 monitor mount like that it would be totally amazing and I would roadtrip to Ohio just to see you!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Wondermutt,
> 
> If you get 6 monitor mount like that it would be totally amazing and I would roadtrip to Ohio just to see you!


Haha! Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to justify it to my wife because I'm pretty sure she's going to kill me if I just order it. It would free up a TON of desk space (about 46" right?), not to mention how BA it would look. I'm also just wondering, if I do that, I'll want to hook those two monitors up to my main rig, which means I need a bigger power supply to drive a 3rd GPU (which I already have sitting around)...This may get out of hand...

OK, guys, help me out here, how do I justify this??


----------



## Jester435

It is easy let her get something she wants.. Then bring this up to her.. Atleast that is how I get away with it at my house. I also have father days coming up.. I just ordered a Ducky Shine 2 with White LED for my fathers day gift and my wife doesnt know. HAHA


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I agree with you at your workspace, however, some people don't give two craps about their computer desk where they game. If I had OCD that bad and constantly had to keep my desk clean of clutter and hiding my cables I'd never have time to game. I usually have cables and food clutter haha. Usually the last two meals worth of dishes sitting at my desk, sometimes a cup that has been there a week or so, a box of Triscuits, etc. Anytime i have people over it all get's cleaned up though.


My Computer room is obsessivly clean and food or drink of any type is NOT allowed in any way shape or form. And that is because I am horribly clumsy made worse by my Psoriatic Arthritis where my fingertips have lost some feeling. I am constantly dropping, spilling, breaking and busting coke, milk, sandwiches, anything and everything that I can carry. I have a mug I drink Coke out of that has a screw on lid and a straw with a stopper so the many times I knock it over (at least twice a day), the only coke that spills is some of whats in the straw...Over the years I have busted lamps, ornaments, and just last week I dropped the same 24 inch monitor 2 times in 2 minutes catching it mid air both times.... I really am my own worst enemy...


----------



## Remix65

i've a lot invested in mounts. i started with wall mounts but i left too many holes in the walls and moved to desk mounts. mounts can get expensive and can get to the point defeat the purpose of saving desk space vs price.
as far as mounts, desk mounts are the way to go imo.

i have 5 monitors on a 4 ft/1.21m table (of course only possible because they are in portrait).

excuse the mess... this is how my setup currently looks backstage...


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha! Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to justify it to my wife because I'm pretty sure she's going to kill me if I just order it. It would free up a TON of desk space (about 46" right?), not to mention how BA it would look. I'm also just wondering, if I do that, I'll want to hook those two monitors up to my main rig, which means I need a bigger power supply to drive a 3rd GPU (which I already have sitting around)...This may get out of hand...
> 
> OK, guys, help me out here, how do I justify this??


Just ask her if she's alright with it, and make sure to say please.

Clearly I'm not a married man.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Just ask her if she's alright with it, and make sure to say please.
> 
> Clearly I'm not a married man.


Oh best comment I've seen all week. Thank you.

And ain't it truth, really. But the fear gets us all...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha! Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to justify it to my wife because I'm pretty sure she's going to kill me if I just order it. It would free up a TON of desk space (about 46" right?), not to mention how BA it would look. I'm also just wondering, if I do that, I'll want to hook those two monitors up to my main rig, which means I need a bigger power supply to drive a 3rd GPU (which I already have sitting around)...This may get out of hand...
> 
> OK, guys, help me out here, how do I justify this??


Act like something's bothering you when you're around you're wife. If she's like my wife, she'll ask you what's wrong. Then you can tell her what's up. Tell her straight up that you NEED it and the money you make selling you're current stand will help buy the new stand. <---- That has to work?!?!?! Or you can bribe her?


----------



## john1016

For me I just order it and wen it arrives at the door you tell her you needed it and beg for forgiveness, lol. Works every time for me, lol. Last time my extra screens for eyefinity(which was tough).


----------



## dangle

Hi im a new member and I will soon be uploading my details of my man cave. I recently moved house and its been an on going project and still is but at least ive started to move into it now. ill upload some photos in a bit and just wanted to say hello to everyone.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangle*
> 
> Hi im a new member and I will soon be uploading my details of my man cave. I recently moved house and its been an on going project and still is but at least ive started to move into it now. ill upload some photos in a bit and just wanted to say hello to everyone.


Hello & Welcome.

I hate to deter someone away from this thread, but if it's not a Computer Room or a Computer Office, check out the Cave thread. Man Cave

I look forward to seeing it, wherever you post it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Hello & Welcome.
> 
> I hate to deter someone away from this thread, but if it's not a Computer Room or a Computer Office, check out the Cave thread. Man Cave
> 
> I look forward to seeing it, wherever you post it.


It's basically the same thread, only you started this one.









We really don't need a lot of the same types of threads.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangle*
> 
> Hi im a new member and I will soon be uploading my details of my man cave. I recently moved house and its been an on going project and still is but at least ive started to move into it now. ill upload some photos in a bit and just wanted to say hello to everyone.


hello!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Haha! Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to justify it to my wife because I'm pretty sure she's going to kill me if I just order it. It would free up a TON of desk space (about 46" right?), not to mention how BA it would look. I'm also just wondering, if I do that, I'll want to hook those two monitors up to my main rig, which means I need a bigger power supply to drive a 3rd GPU (which I already have sitting around)...This may get out of hand...
> 
> OK, guys, help me out here, how do I justify this??


"I won it in the freebie section"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangle*
> 
> Hi im a new member and I will soon be uploading my details of my man cave. I recently moved house and its been an on going project and still is but at least ive started to move into it now. ill upload some photos in a bit and just wanted to say hello to everyone.


hi


----------



## Remix65

i'll tell you guys a story about cheap power cables.

about a year ago i had pretty much had this same tower with a radeon 6870 and a ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ1100 1100W psu. when i plug and unplug my tower i usually just use the nearest power cord i can find.
i always left my pc on and this one time during summer i walked back in the room after being out for a while.. and i go to sit on the computer desk and BOOM! i see an explosion form under the desk!
this was no ordinary spark lol. i go under the desk and i see the power cord shorted and snapped into 2. it was a power cord from a laptop charger i was using on the computer. a cheapo i got off ebay.

my psu came with a heavy duty power cord but this one time i used the cheapo. and was about to burn down the house.
since then i always turn my pc off or sleep 2. stay away from cheap stuff off ebay. YOU REALLY GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. you might think you're saving a few bucks buying cheap stuff off ebay but that could cost you dearly.

the 15ft. power cords i got off newegg meet IEC standards.

factors that i think contributed to the short.
1. poor cables: they dont even use cooper for the cheap power cables. i heard just they just melt some metals and cover them and pass them as power cords. those who have experience with laptop power adapters know the adapters dont last long anyways.
2. the weather: it was blasing hot. in michigan we have long winters but it can get really hot during the summer.

i'm now waiting on my cheap 15ft. ft dvi cords so i can tidy up my cables... will be here in 3 weeks... from china


----------



## Jixr

Alright guys, I need help.

I love my set up, super clean, minimal cables, etc, but it just seems a bit... dull... looking for ideas that that can add something to it.





Also wanted to show off some of my tricks to make my desk look as clean as it does, if you go a few pages back you can see the speakers mounted to the back of my monitor, but under my desk hides a bunch of gear as well.



A magnetic basket that I keep flash drives, pens, and other little things in
A keyboard so I can get into my bios ( apple keyboard is bluetooth )
Powered USB hub
Card reader
massive powerblock for my monitor
power strip


----------



## Remix65

where's the puter...


----------



## Jixr

the door on the left of my desk is my bathroom, and in there is a walk in closet, computers in there.

Its a massive test bench so I keep it out there to keep everything clean looking.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the door on the left of my desk is my bathroom, and in there is a walk in closet, computers in there.
> 
> Its a massive test bench so I keep it out there to keep everything clean looking.


Which desk is that? Some ikea desk?


----------



## Jixr

yup, its a 27" monitor, so you can see is nice and big









It usually is covered with some random hacked together project i'm working on, but i've spent all morning cleaning the apartment


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

A nice set of speakers would look great on your setup.


----------



## newone757

looks like Galant w/ t legs


----------



## Jixr

I already have my speakers mounted to the back of my monitor.

Powered monitors would look nice, but thats a $200+ purchase


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> I already have my speakers mounted to the back of my monitor.
> 
> Powered monitors would look nice, but thats a $200+ purchase


Well yeah, nothing dinky would do lol $200 would be worth it though, IMO, though I know you could go even cheaper than that. I am just running 2 Yamaha bookshelf speakers I picked up at a pawn shop for $80, hooked up an a crap stereo amp. You'd have no where to put the amp though. I do think a nice set of speakers would complete your clean setup though.


----------



## m98custom1212

I just moved in to my new Condo and this my mancave/ home office


----------



## dangle

Thanks to everyone who has said hello. Here is a few picks of my computer room like I say still s bit to do in there





I will post some more up of mine and my sons setups soon


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangle*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has said hello.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a few picks of my computer room like I say still s bit to do in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some more up of mine and my sons setups soon


My whole world must have been turned 90° I can't see those pictures right









I'm guessing you uploaded these on a mobile device?







I Wish my mobile could upload photos directly to a browser.

Back on topic: It looks pretty sweet.
Do you plan on drywalling the whole inside, finishing it with some compound, and paint?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, I need help.
> 
> I love my set up, super clean, minimal cables, etc, but it just seems a bit... dull... looking for ideas that that can add something to it.
> \


Get a bonsai or some type of small desk foliage going on there. Maybe a small areca palm or two?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Alright guys, I need help.
> 
> I love my set up, super clean, minimal cables, etc, but it just seems a bit... dull... looking for ideas that that can add something to it.


maybe you could get some led lights behind your monitor and/or under the desk...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hmm... i should take some new photos...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> I just moved in to my new Condo and this my mancave/ home office
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


True Blood!


----------



## newone757

Wife snapped a quick cellphone snapshot of our new setup while I was setting up. Still have A LOT of cable management to do. Uggh


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Wife snapped a quick cellphone snapshot of our new setup while I was setting up. Still have A LOT of cable management to do. Uggh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait. What Cables?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. What Cables?


The ones hiding behind him and the chair he's sitting in.








I can just barely make out a mess back there.
Probably some right at his feet too.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Wife snapped a quick cellphone snapshot of our new setup while I was setting up. Still have A LOT of cable management to do. Uggh
> 
> *snip*


That table/tables is/are awesome!

I HATE computer chairs on carpet. Sit in the same spot for an hour and then have to dig yourself out of the indentations. lol

Setup looks nice, thouhg. Cleeeeean.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> The ones hiding behind him and the chair he's sitting in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just barely make out a mess back there.
> Probably some right at his feet too.


Bingo! Im glad you cant see them too much here. Its really a hot mess. I assigned my wife to do here cable management on her iMac (which was a new concept to her) and had her just tape them under the table temporarily untill I get around to doing it all properly. My side is a mess of spaghetti for now. I need to get a small filing cabinet too and that should help contain some clutter. I initially only wanted wired mouse keyboard as I hate dealing with batteries but after getting my monitor mounted and up off my desk I cant help but think how clean it would look all wireless! Im torn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That table/tables is/are awesome!
> 
> I HATE computer chairs on carpet. Sit in the same spot for an hour and then have to dig yourself out of the indentations. lol
> 
> Setup looks nice, thouhg. Cleeeeean.


I KNOW RIGHT!! lol I thought about removing the wheels and just making them stationary but didnt want to deal with the damage to the carpet. Not to sure what other options we have, I despise chair mats (especially on carpet, they get squishy and look tacky). If anyone has any ideas on that I'm all ears!

and thanks!


----------



## Madman340

I don't know if they make these for this purpose, but hard rubber mats would probably be great for that.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Bingo! Im glad you cant see them too much here. Its really a hot mess. I assigned my wife to do here cable management on her iMac (which was a new concept to her) and had her just tape them under the table temporarily untill I get around to doing it all properly. My side is a mess of spaghetti for now. I need to get a small filing cabinet too and that should help contain some clutter. I initially only wanted wired mouse keyboard as I hate dealing with batteries but after getting my monitor mounted and up off my desk I cant help but think how clean it would look all wireless! Im torn
> I KNOW RIGHT!! lol I thought about removing the wheels and just making them stationary but didnt want to deal with the damage to the carpet. Not to sure what other options we have, I despise chair mats (especially on carpet, they get squishy and look tacky). If anyone has any ideas on that I'm all ears!
> 
> and thanks!


I've seen a few people use snap together vinyl flooring that looks like hardwood. Looks nice, and functions well. Also, can be cut to any size needed.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I've seen a few people use snap together vinyl flooring that looks like hardwood. Looks nice, and functions well. Also, can be cut to any size needed.


You know I was thinking about that. Hmm Ill have to look into it


----------



## Namkab

Heres my setup crammed into a corner in my room. (Bad iphone pic)


----------



## Jester435

What keyboard do you have?


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What keyboard do you have?


Its nothing special, its an old Dell membrane that i took apart and painted. Model Number: SK-8115


----------



## Stickeelion

Oh dear it's been so long since (only 3 weeks) I posted here I've nearly lost this thread in my feed


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is easy let her get something she wants.. Then bring this up to her.. Atleast that is how I get away with it at my house. I also have father days coming up.. I just ordered a Ducky Shine 2 with White LED for my fathers day gift and my wife doesnt know. HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Just ask her if she's alright with it, and make sure to say please.
> Clearly I'm not a married man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Act like something's bothering you when you're around you're wife. If she's like my wife, she'll ask you what's wrong. Then you can tell her what's up. Tell her straight up that you NEED it and the money you make selling you're current stand will help buy the new stand. <---- That has to work?!?!?! Or you can bribe her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> For me I just order it and wen it arrives at the door you tell her you needed it and beg for forgiveness, lol. Works every time for me, lol. Last time my extra screens for eyefinity(which was tough).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> "I won it in the freebie section"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I had to laugh at a few of these! Some good advice, some not so much (I can't lie to my wife, she always finds out and then I'm in the doghouse!). But thanks for the ideas.

OK, so my wife and I were doing some work on my office (redoing my bookshelves which were an absolute mess) and while we were in there, I broached the topic of a new monitor stand. She proceeded to point out how I just bought 2 mechanical keyboards, I'm still hunting for a new mouse and that I need a bigger case for my main rig (god love my wife for actually paying attention to all my bable about my rigs!), and she made it pretty clear that if I pick up a new monitor stand before I get a new case, she'll be pretty peeved.

Right now my rig is in a 500R with a 240 rad mounted to the top and a 360 rad hanging off the back&#8230;it looks pretty crappy, so she is more than correct that I need a new case before I need a new monitor stand, so after we had a lengthy discussion about the projects that I wanted to do, I've decided to put the monitor stand on hold and try to get some of the other stuff done first&#8230;then I'll come back and take a look at a stand.

Thanks for all your advice, guys, but in the end, sometimes it just easier to go to the wife and be like "Look, here's what I'm thinking&#8230;" and let her put some rationalization into the mix and make me think. She's definitely the smarter one of the two of us, not to mention, she's better at planning projects. So now I have a plan: find a mouse, find/build a case, get drawers for my office, then consider getting a new monitor stand.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I had to laugh at a few of these! Some good advice, some not so much (I can't lie to my wife, she always finds out and then I'm in the doghouse!). But thanks for the ideas.
> 
> OK, so my wife and I were doing some work on my office (redoing my bookshelves which were an absolute mess) and while we were in there, I broached the topic of a new monitor stand. She proceeded to point out how I just bought 2 mechanical keyboards, I'm still hunting for a new mouse and that I need a bigger case for my main rig (god love my wife for actually paying attention to all my bable about my rigs!), and she made it pretty clear that if I pick up a new monitor stand before I get a new case, she'll be pretty peeved.
> 
> Right now my rig is in a 500R with a 240 rad mounted to the top and a 360 rad hanging off the back&#8230;it looks pretty crappy, so she is more than correct that I need a new case before I need a new monitor stand, so after we had a lengthy discussion about the projects that I wanted to do, I've decided to put the monitor stand on hold and try to get some of the other stuff done first&#8230;then I'll come back and take a look at a stand.
> 
> Thanks for all your advice, guys, but in the end, sometimes it just easier to go to the wife and be like "Look, here's what I'm thinking&#8230;" and let her put some rationalization into the mix and make me think. She's definitely the smarter one of the two of us, not to mention, she's better at planning projects. So now I have a plan: find a mouse, find/build a case, get drawers for my office, then consider getting a new monitor stand.


what kind of mouse are you looking for??


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what kind of mouse are you looking for??


Probably going with something like a Corsair M65, or something similar. I don't game, so I don't need (or want) a gaming mouse with a ton of buttons, but I like having the two buttons on the side. I have a Logitech M510 now, I have the buttons set as a zoom in / zoom out and that works nicely for me, so I'm shooting for something similar, but with adjustable DPI.

I find that the speed I like for navigating 3 screens isn't optimal for detail work, so I like that the M65 has DPI adjustments on the fly.

Knowing that, would you have any other suggestions I could look at?


----------



## Bonkers

I personally love the g9x. every mouse I touch instantly gets compared. Two buttons on the side and a button on top for changing mouse speeds. It has four speed settings.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I personally love the g9x. every mouse I touch instantly gets compared. Two buttons on the side and a button on top for changing mouse speeds. It has four speed settings.


Actually, the G9x looks like a really good option. It has all the features I want, plus side scrolling, which I love on my M510. That is definitely going to be a contender!

I told Jester in a PM, I'm just waiting for the Leap Motion to come out and then I'll decide if I want to get a new mouse or pick up one of those. I don't really need a new mouse, the M510 is working great, I was just thinking something with DPI control would be nice.

Thanks for the suggestions, Bonkers and Jester! It looks like the G9x could be a winner if I do decide to go with a new mouse!


----------



## CptAsian

The G500 also has DPI switching on the go, but there are just three settings. It's also got two scrolling modes and the side buttons, of course. It's a palm grip mouse, whereas the G9x is a claw, and it's five bucks cheaper than the G9x. Just trying to make your life more difficult by giving you more options.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The G500 also has DPI switching on the go, but there are just three settings. It's also got two scrolling modes and the side buttons, of course. It's a palm grip mouse, whereas the G9x is a claw, and it's five bucks cheaper than the G9x. Just trying to make your life more difficult by giving you more options.


G500 has many DPI settings. I have a G500 and have 5 settings on it right now.. So not sure what you are talking about there.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> G500 has many DPI settings. I have a G500 and have 5 settings on it right now.. So not sure what you are talking about there.


Are you using some of the fancy software that Logitech offers with their various peripherals? I'm not because I'm lazy and didn't even look at what was on the disc that came with my G500. Anyhow, I was just talking about the two buttons that are on the mouse that allow you to change the DPI setting. There's the little red light, and it has three bars to show what setting you're at.

Now that I think of it, I should really start using some of Logitech's peripheral software after owning and using the mouse daily for five months...


----------



## phillyd

Got a couple new pics, check my *build log*!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Are you using some of the fancy software that Logitech offers with their various peripherals? I'm not because I'm lazy and didn't even look at what was on the disc that came with my G500. Anyhow, I was just talking about the two buttons that are on the mouse that allow you to change the DPI setting. There's the little red light, and it has three bars to show what setting you're at.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I should really start using some of Logitech's peripheral software after owning and using the mouse daily for five months...


If by fancy software you mean setpoint from logitech.. Then yes..

setpoint is how you setup everything for Logitech mouses. In fact on g9x you can change the color of your mouse to a bunch of different colors by using the setpoint software.

You should look into that because without adjusting those settings you are really under utilizing that mouse.


----------



## Bonkers

lol I palm grip my G9x. It comes with two different bodies you can interchange. The one I use is much fatter and fills my palm.

Nice looking shots as usual Philly! When you gonna put that card under water?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> If by fancy software you mean setpoint from logitech.. Then yes..
> 
> setpoint is how you setup everything for Logitech mouses. In fact on g9x you can change the color of your mouse to a bunch of different colors by using the setpoint software.
> 
> You should look into that because without adjusting those settings you are really under utilizing that mouse.


Yeah, I think I'll get on that when I have a chunk of free time. Exams and whatnot. Yay.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> lol I palm grip my G9x. It comes with two different bodies you can interchange. The one I use is much fatter and fills my palm.
> 
> Nice looking shots as usual Philly! When you gonna put that card under water?


Hopefully in 3-4 weeks. Assuming graduation gives me as much cash as it should


----------



## AMD SLI guru

This is my HTPC and network setup...



my desktop


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> This is my HTPC and network setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my HTPC and network setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my desktop


Dat Rack








One thing though, you have a NAS in that right? Then why isn't your pc case stuffed with rads? What exactly are you saving the space for?


----------



## nbhansfo

Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


O....M......G....







That is just insane

The only thing you seem to be lacking is a watercooling loop in your PC


----------



## MrExcite

NO.

WORDS.

SPEECHLESS.

DAMN.


----------



## WALSRU

That room is so beautiful


----------



## Jimbags

so so good!!!


----------



## Methos07

There go my pants again.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Dear lord! I want!

Very very nice


----------



## Jester435

Pretty much every mans dream setup on OCN..

You Sir are doing it RIGHT!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> This is my HTPC and network setup...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my desktop


Nice setups. Also good choice on the PC360's, I love mine they're great.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


Man cave! Love the theater setup.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The G500 also has DPI switching on the go, but there are just three settings. It's also got two scrolling modes and the side buttons, of course. It's a palm grip mouse, whereas the G9x is a claw, and it's five bucks cheaper than the G9x. Just trying to make your life more difficult by giving you more options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> G500 has many DPI settings. I have a G500 and have 5 settings on it right now.. So not sure what you are talking about there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> lol I palm grip my G9x. It comes with two different bodies you can interchange. The one I use is much fatter and fills my palm.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think the G9x with the fat body should be a good setup for me. I've looked at the G500 and I just don't know how I feel about it. Dangit, this is just making things harder for me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Wow, I have a nice home theater setup, but this is just crazy!! Absolutely AWESOME!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That is a thing of beauty.


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Dat Rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, you have a NAS in that right? Then why isn't your pc case stuffed with rads? What exactly are you saving the space for?


The NAS is a freenas rig with 12 2tb WD red drives. The reason why I didn't shove the rad in the PC case was because I am a noob with liquid cooling and was scared I would ruin my components if I had a leak in my case.

I found out later that my fear was realized because I ended up melting one of my MSI p67 motherboards to my Asus GTX 570. Coolant got in pci slots and it melted the pci-e connection and ruined the card and motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice setups. Also good choice on the PC360's, I love mine they're great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man cave! Love the theater setup.


I love my PC360's too. I've got a few pairs *one at work, backpack, desktop*. I really like the mic on them and they really make gaming so much nicer. Living in an apartment and using the logitech z5500's make everyone very pissy.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> The NAS is a freenas rig with 12 2tb WD red drives. The reason why I didn't shove the rad in the PC case was because I am a noob with liquid cooling and was scared I would ruin my components if I had a leak in my case.


Ouch, did you use clamps/zipties on the barbs or did you use compression fittings?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my PC360's too. I've got a few pairs *one at work, backpack, desktop*. *I really like the mic on them and they really make gaming so much nicer.* Living in an apartment and using the logitech z5500's make everyone very pissy.


Definitely. I was using a CM Sirus headset before the PC360...(I know facepalm)....and the people I speak to online noticed a huge improvement in my audio from the mic.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Updated the room a bit..


----------



## CyBorg807

So thinking of selling my 2 side monitors (1080p) and getting a second 1440p like my centre monitor, the only problem I have run into with this idea is I normally use a Bias lighting led stripe on the back of my centre monitor. But since I won't have a centre monitor while using 2 of them I am thinking maybe placing the led on the back of the desk right in the middle of the 2 screens. Has anyone else tried that? Will it still have a decent amount of bias lighting?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Ouch, did you use clamps/zipties on the barbs or did you use compression fittings?


I had the clamps but I had a leak from the rubber gasket from the actual CPU block. I had taken it apart to clean out the system and I didn't get it gasket between the copper bottom and the top of the block mounted correctly.

It was my fault, but it was a $450+ mistake...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Definitely. I was using a CM Sirus headset before the PC360...(I know facepalm)....and the people I speak to online noticed a huge improvement in my audio from the mic.


hahaha oh I know what you mean. It's crazy how much a nice mic makes a skype call from annoying to just something natural. Also, you have a very beautiful setup over there. I am jealous.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> I had the clamps but I had a leak from the rubber gasket from the actual CPU block. I had taken it apart to clean out the system and I didn't get it gasket between the copper bottom and the top of the block mounted correctly.
> 
> It was my fault, but it was a $450+ mistake...
> 
> hahaha oh I know what you mean. It's crazy how much a nice mic makes a skype call from annoying to just something natural. Also, you have a very beautiful setup over there. I am jealous.


Haha well thanks for checking it out. But I'm jealous of that farm, do want!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha well thanks for checking it out. But I'm jealous of that farm, do want!


I guess I should add the photos of the current builds of a 32TB Freenas rig to go along side the 24TB rig I have now, and two 32core servers are going in to handle the gaming servers I'm going to run once I get the Google Fiber connection.

I could have just said google fiber and left it at that.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


*Standing ovation








So much inspiration. I need to get to mounting my rear speakers this summer.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


I have to say it's one of the best rooms i have ever seen


----------



## MorgsTouch

Well, I can't outdo ^^ but here is mine at night? lol...


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh god I'm so jealous right now, wish I had a big living room... Instead I'm cramped in a room where I can't even fit proper speakers! Even if I go as planned and take down the wall between the living room and the kitchen. Well done, very well done. Love the colors and the screen and the couch and everything.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


HOLY F*&^


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Main rig
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ctgwX4L
> 
> 
> Secondary rig
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Y0iiSta


Nice Define Mini (i guess)


----------



## Aaranu

Made some changes since ive last posted.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Made some changes since ive last posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice senn's.


----------



## Aaranu

Thanks! i also own the HD650s as well as a pair of beyerdynamic 770s


----------



## Esguelha

Nice headphones. And nice 6990.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Made some changes since ive last posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very, very jealous of those headphones. Then again...Stax...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Thanks! i also own the HD650s as well as a pair of beyerdynamic 770s


O.O


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> O.O


Pretty sure I had a seizure at work watching your avatar picture/animation.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.


Would like it better if Rossi was ahead....although marquez is quite the rookie
Nice setup...


----------



## Anoxy

Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:



http://imgur.com/IZu6K


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jaw dropping. Absolutely jaw dropping!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K


What table top is that?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Jaw dropping. Absolutely jaw dropping!


Thank you! People were hating on my milk crates, but I didn't feel like spending more money so I just used what I had. But I've since switched it out for a matching wooden box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> What table top is that?


I believe it is the Furuskog from Ikea.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thank you! People were hating on my milk crates, but I didn't feel like spending more money so I just used what I had. But I've since switched it out for a matching wooden box.


I honestly don't see a problem with the crates. They kind of give off an indescribable good feeling. = )

Also, how are the monitors and the monitor stand? Did you have to align the second one much or was it a breeze?


----------



## Jedson3614

The ac into the PC is epic, not a bad idea.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I honestly don't see a problem with the crates. They kind of give off an indescribable good feeling. = )
> 
> Also, how are the monitors and the monitor stand? Did you have to align the second one much or was it a breeze?


Yeah, I like the color contrast it gives the room. The stand works great, it's just this cheap one from Amazon. It's not a stacking mount, so aligning the portrait monitor just meant rotating it and making sure it was level with the U2713hm....1440p is a treat though. I could never go back to 1080p


----------



## Jedson3614

Crates or not the room looks pretty clean


----------



## Brulf

Nothing to special really need a new case though lol


----------



## rgwoehr

I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.


Spoiler: Before



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> My main rig and the Dell:
> 
> My current project (link to work log is in my sig):
> 
> Took the G4 cube off the shelf and redid the LEDs so both the strips and the wires are less visible:






*After:*






I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested.


I really like the lighting you have done


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K


Really digging the monitor setup.







Makes me want to setup some kind of secondary display next to my Crossover.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested.


Great setup. Nice 600T also.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested.


Now that looks nice. Nice looking setup.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K


This is going to drive me nuts so I have to ask...what is your wall made of? It threw me off as it looks like block but it's 90 degrees the wrong way haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested
> 
> 
> .


I followed your build thread as I'm trying to get all kinds of ideas on building my own desk. You have some great skills and a nice setup now!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think I remember seeing a build log on here for that desk, *rgwoehr*


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> This is going to drive me nuts so I have to ask...what is your wall made of? It threw me off as it looks like block but it's 90 degrees the wrong way haha
> I followed your build thread as I'm trying to get all kinds of ideas on building my own desk. You have some great skills and a nice setup now!


I am pretty sure the wall is painted wood paneling.

not concrete block.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am pretty sure the wall is painted wood paneling.
> 
> not concrete block.


Oh me too, it just piqued my curiosity as to what it really is. Who knows, it could be flooring that was put on the wall and painted too. I've seen it done before.


----------



## Luke88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Nice Define Mini (i guess)


thanks , but it's a define r4


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K
> 
> 
> *snip*


I was considering getting that table top from ikea, however I am not sure if my dual monitor arm clamp will squish / push into the wood, was it ok with yours?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am pretty sure the wall is painted wood paneling.
> 
> not concrete block.


Correcto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> I was considering getting that table top from ikea, however I am not sure if my dual monitor arm clamp will squish / push into the wood, was it ok with yours?


Mine is fine. Pine is super hard. Also, my mount came with some thin rubber spacers.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbhansfo*
> 
> Here is my computer room setup. I include the projector in the picture and the theater because it is completely routed into my gaming computer as well. I usually play MMO's or racers on the projector. The projector is an HD33 1080p (true 1920x1080 res). It is quite fun!


Put that in the Average room thread where it belongs. Anyways, you joined just to post once? I dunno. We need more pics


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Put that in the Average room thread where it belongs. Anyways, you joined just to post once? I dunno. We need more pics


If you click on the picture it takes you to his build log with lots of photos.


----------



## Madman340

Yeah, I actually looked into it and that does indeed seem to be his photo/setup. I just wish he'd give us more to ogle at.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Yeah, I actually looked into it and that does indeed seem to be his photo/setup. I just wish he'd give us more to ogle at.


Before I read your post Madman I thought IRO-Bots' post was just plain rude.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Put that in the Average room thread where it belongs. Anyways, you joined just to post once? I dunno. We need more pics


Then I realized, that first sentence was probably just sarcasm.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I really like the lighting you have done


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Great setup. Nice 600T also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Now that looks nice. Nice looking setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I followed your build thread as I'm trying to get all kinds of ideas on building my own desk. You have some great skills and a nice setup now!


Thanks!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> New Office Setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Updated pics to my setup:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> If you click on the picture it takes you to his build log with lots of photos.


The sad part is, the panoramic photo makes the room look HUGE, but if you watch the video (after clicking on the picture to follow the link), the room is really, really small for a home theater (at least IMHO).


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Updated pics to my setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice set up. How are the 660's holding up in games?


----------



## Remix65

fawq.. This phone has deleted everything I typed







. Im not typing it all again..

I hate sing the phone; so slow. I couldve done 20 things on the computer by the time I'm done with this. ..


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> The sad part is, the panoramic photo makes the room look HUGE, but if you watch the video (after clicking on the picture to follow the link), the room is really, really small for a home theater (at least IMHO).


I actually noticed that too. When I saw the tape outline of the couch.

I can seat 8-9 adults on my sectional plus we have a lovesac for another 1-2 people.

I would rather have a theater room in a basement which his looks to not be. regardless he has a great setup, but I agree too small for me.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a nice set up. How are the 660's holding up in games?


Probably not as well as your 680 is.









Decent though. Better than my old 550Ti's. I certainly can't play much of anything on Ultra. Except maybe League of Legends








FSX plays amazingly on them, I haven't done the scenery add-on because I'm sure my performance would definitely take a hit.
BF3 plays pretty well, near Ultra.
HAWX2 is at the highest setting, I get minimal dips in FPS.
Blops2 is a steady 60FPS on Zombies, I can't remember my settings but I'm sure they're at least high settings...
Just Cause 2 (with a few mods) I can finally play at max.

It'd be nice to either upgrade to the 780 in SLI, or get a 3rd 660Ti








I'd rather go with the 780 SLI upgrade though. Wishfull thinking methinks


----------



## AMD SLI guru

thanks! :-D


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I actually noticed that too. When I saw the tape outline of the couch.
> 
> I can seat 8-9 adults on my sectional plus we have a lovesac for another 1-2 people.
> 
> I would rather have a theater room in a basement which his looks to not be. regardless he has a great setup, but I agree too small for me.


what in the world is a lovesac!!!! sounds so freakin awesome. wish we had basements here in australia. i can envision my mancave! one day ill build it.


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Posted this on reddit a few days ago, but here it is for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IZu6K


Beautiful setup! What monitor arm is that?


----------



## shadow5555

my updated setup. What you think guys? Suggestions? Thoughts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0976_zps67ae53ee.jpg.html


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> what in the world is a lovesac!!!! sounds so freakin awesome. wish we had basements here in australia. i can envision my mancave! one day ill build it.


I used to have the big one, but now we have the normal sized one.

Yes they are awesome and super comfortable.

http://www.lovesac.com/


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s*
> 
> Beautiful setup! What monitor arm is that?


This guy from Amazon. No ergotron, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Jimbags

wow lovesac is awesome but so expensive here!!! $990 for the bigone...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> wow lovesac is awesome but so expensive here!!! $990 for the bigone...


They are cheaper now than a few years ago by a long shot. First one I saw was in a local home theater store for $2200. I still wouldn't pay $1000 for one when I could have one made for a few hundred. Go find a local upholstery shop and show them a pic and ask how much it would cost. I talked to a guy that could replicate it for $350, and another that quoted me $400. Give or take, of course depending on the materials I chose and what would have to be used on the inside to keep all the innards in.

Edit:

There are other companies that make them as well:

http://www.sumolounge.com/

http://www.comfysacks.com/

http://thecozysac.com/

Make it yourself:

http://www.instructables.com/id/bean-bag-sofa--bed/

http://www.ehow.com/how_2077578_make-bean-bag-sofa-bed.html

http://www.diylife.com/2008/04/28/make-your-own-bean-bag-chair/




I'm sure there are more. Also, I have not tried any of these, so I can't say if they work, if the end product will last, or how easy/difficult it is.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> my updated setup. What you think guys? Suggestions? Thoughts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0976_zps67ae53ee.jpg.html


Nice setup








What's that thing hanging off the table on the right side?
Where is your rig? Is it the black box under the desk or is it on the left side of the desk?

I think I am finally going to do something about some LED strips for my setup. Every setup I see, it just adds that special something.


----------



## ACMH-K

Everyone of you who has LED strips, lighting up your setups had a helping hand in twisting my arm to get these.








And I thank you for that.









Now I'm excited for them to get here, I hope I don't forget about them because they won't be here for a couple weeks methinks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A325274ZEF9XYZ


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> They are cheaper now than a few years ago by a long shot. First one I saw was in a local home theater store for $2200. I still wouldn't pay $1000 for one when I could have one made for a few hundred. Go find a local upholstery shop and show them a pic and ask how much it would cost. I talked to a guy that could replicate it for $350, and another that quoted me $400. Give or take, of course depending on the materials I chose and what would have to be used on the inside to keep all the innards in.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There are other companies that make them as well:
> 
> http://www.sumolounge.com/
> 
> http://www.comfysacks.com/
> 
> http://thecozysac.com/
> 
> Make it yourself:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/bean-bag-sofa--bed/
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2077578_make-bean-bag-sofa-bed.html
> 
> http://www.diylife.com/2008/04/28/make-your-own-bean-bag-chair/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are more. Also, I have not tried any of these, so I can't say if they work, if the end product will last, or how easy/difficult it is.


+rep mate!!!
thanks heaps dunno why i didnt think of it.







my father inlaws drinking buddy is an upholstera


----------



## shadow5555

Yes it is the black box to the left of desk. Under desk is ottoman for my feet. To the very right is my laptop


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> +rep mate!!!
> thanks heaps dunno why i didnt think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my father inlaws drinking buddy is an upholstera


No probs!


----------



## PCModderMike

Nothing has changed, just never posted any shots taken during the day.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nothing has changed, just never posted any shots taken during the day.


How do you sit so close to your monitor?


----------



## Jimbags

my cramped little area now i have a six month old







 oh man ill edit that later. damn phone!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> How do you sit so close to your monitor?










You consider that close?
It's close to 16 inches away from the edge of the desk...works out great for me.


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You consider that close?
> It's close to 16 inches away from the edge of the desk...works out great for me.


I'm with REAPER, it really looks too close for my liking, but hey if it works for you


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> I'm with REAPER, it really looks too close for my liking, but hey if it works for you


It certainly does work for me.








Welcome to OCN BTW. Fill out your sig and start posting that setup!


----------



## Esguelha

I also have a 27 and I sit about that close. It fills up your vision=better imersion in games.


----------



## Remix65

for a single monitor setup, the distance looks ok...


----------



## Remmes

I guess everyone's preferences are different







I'll have pictures of my room once I have visited the holy IKEA !


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I also have a 27 and I sit about that close. It fills up your vision=better imersion in games.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> *I guess everyone's preferences are different*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have pictures of my room once I have visited the holy IKEA !


You will definitely learn that hanging around here.








Everyone has their own likes/dislikes....can't really knock someone for it.


----------



## Remix65

P.C. personal computer. personal. computer. "Honey thats my pc not OC. Thats not our computer. Thats my computer. Now get your butt off MY compter so III can use it."

I tell my gf that all the time she can recite it.


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This
> You will definitely learn that hanging around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their own likes/dislikes....can't really knock someone for it.


Oh I know, it's just that I want to at least be 50cm+ (20''+) away from my 24'' , I'd probably get a headache if I had a 27'' closer than that


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> for a single monitor setup, the distance looks ok...


Really??

I try to get mine as far away from me as possible


----------



## newone757

theoretically they say your monitor should be an arms length away from your face, slightly below eye level and tilted parallel to the orientation of your face. But in the end, what ever is comfortable over a long period o time for you


----------



## HPE1000

Cleaning my whole room and just noticed my chair is about to start peeling =(


----------



## HPE1000

Finally done, everything is all shiny and stuff, give it a day and dust will have taken over again.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally done, everything is all shiny and stuff, give it a day and dust will have taken over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking really nice! That desk seems like a common choice here on OCN. Do you think a glass desk like that would be able to support a full size tower in the corner?


----------



## HPE1000

This desk, no, I think the max recommended weight for that corner piece is 20lbs, and the main desks max is only 120 pounds I think.

That corner is free floating, only connected by a couple screws on each side.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This desk, no, I think the max recommended weight for that corner piece is 20lbs, and the main desks max is only 120 pounds I think.
> 
> That corner is free floating, only connected by a couple screws on each side.


Oh. I was thinking about getting a desk similar to that and putting the rig half on the main segment and half in the corner to distribute the weight. Do you think it might work if I just put it on one of the main segments? Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Oh. I was thinking about getting a desk similar to that and putting the rig half on the main segment and half in the corner to distribute the weight. Do you think it might work if I just put it on one of the main segments? Thanks for the info, though.


Yeah, as long as you aren't putting a cosmos 2 or 900d on it









I know the weight threshold will vary desk from desk so mine might be on the weak side, keep in mind, a glass desk will literally need cleaned every day if you don't want dust on it. And the more stuff you have on it, the harder it is to clean, my monitors make it very hard now.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, as long as you aren't putting a cosmos 2 or 900d on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the weight threshold will vary desk from desk so mine might be on the weak side, keep in mind, a glass desk will literally need cleaned every day if you don't want dust on it. And the more stuff you have on it, the harder it is to clean, my monitors make it very hard now.


Hm. I've got a HAF 932, but it's not completely loaded with stuff. It might get to that point some day, and you also mention cleaning it, which is another factor that I did not consider. I think I'll just try and find some wooden L-desk for the sake of simplicity. Thanks again!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Hm. I've got a HAF 932, but it's not completely loaded with stuff. It might get to that point some day, and you also mention cleaning it, which is another factor that I did not consider. I think I'll just try and find some wooden L-desk for the sake of simplicity. Thanks again!


I honestly would suggest a wood desk 9 times out of 10 if you can find a good one, go for it


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cleaning my whole room and just noticed my chair is about to start peeling =(


Mine just started peeling the other day. Didn't even make it 6 months. :/ But that's what I get for buying a cheap chair I guess. I also can't get the frontmost screws that hold the arms on to stay tight no matter what I do. I even used a Makita impact drill on them and they still came loose again. Next chair, not so cheap....


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I honestly would suggest a wood desk 9 times out of 10 if you can find a good one, go for it


Yeah. I was looking at a Galant, but I'm a couple hours away from the nearest Ikea, so I might have to find something at Office Max or somewhere of the like.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Mine just started peeling the other day. Didn't even make it 6 months. :/ But that's what I get for buying a cheap chair I guess. I also can't get the frontmost screws that hold the arms on to stay tight no matter what I do. I even used a Makita impact drill on them and they still came loose again. Next chair, not so cheap....


In less than a year, the armpads broke down and all the leather peeled off (I have socks covering the arm rests now), one of the wheels housing shattered and is nearly useless so the wheel falls out of the socket or collapses if I move the chair a lot, and that leather is peeling... It was a 99 dollar chair so not cheap but not expensive, should not have fallen apart like this, I am not rough on the chair at all.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> In less than a year, the armpads broke down and all the leather peeled off (I have socks covering the arm rests now), one of the wheels housing shattered and is nearly useless so the wheel falls out of the socket or collapses if I move the chair a lot, and that leather is peeling... It was a 99 dollar chair so not cheap but not expensive, should not have fallen apart like this, I am not rough on the chair at all.


i bought my chair for 65 dollars over a year ago, kinda suprised it hasn't fallen apart yet







my last chair was from the same manufacturer, and the back just snapped after a year... broke right off


----------



## VenG3ance

heres mine, i live in a caravan with my girlfiend so where kind of tight on space, sorry for the quality - blame my iphone


----------



## VenG3ance

You guys reckon a switch 810 would fit where my pc is now?


----------



## CptAsian

Yeah, the only noticeable size difference is that the 810 is a bit taller, so it should fit just fine. Airflow is a different story, however.


----------



## Anoxy

I reckon you could measure your current PC and look at the dimensions of the Switch 810.


----------



## CptAsian

I just used these links.
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/111-switch-810-case.html
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001803
Only an inch or two of a difference.


----------



## setza

Some pics


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics


Where do you put your legs? Im kidding, nice white tubing


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> In less than a year, the armpads broke down and all the leather peeled off (I have socks covering the arm rests now), one of the wheels housing shattered and is nearly useless so the wheel falls out of the socket or collapses if I move the chair a lot, and that leather is peeling... It was a 99 dollar chair so not cheap but not expensive, should not have fallen apart like this, I am not rough on the chair at all.


Mine was on sale for $20 from $40 at Wal-Mart. So I never expected it to last forever. I did, however, expect to get a year or so out of it, but I'm roughly 6 months into owning it and I don't see it making it another 2 months before I'm suddenly sitting involuntarily on the floor and angry. lol

Going to check the rummage sales coming up and hopefully find a decent one for cheap.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> Where do you put your legs? Im kidding, nice white tubing


That's a legit question. Does he just straddle the sub?


----------



## xhaloedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics


You have Logitech Z-2300(s) too!


----------



## setza

To answer your questions. No, my right leg doesn't fit there. The left is fine, but since my chair doesn't fit there anyway its not a problem, since I'm regulary with a big space between me and the desk. Still worth it, since the speakers are awesome!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> Oh I know, it's just that I want to at least be 50cm+ (20''+) away from my 24'' , I'd probably get a headache if I had a 27'' closer than that


When you've got 1440p pixel density, it's necessary to sit very close. It's akin to how far away you'd read an 8.5x11 sheet of paper with size 12 text.


----------



## Jimbags

maybe he just has crazy long arms???


----------



## vesley

Just painted the desk black.

a "bit" of a difference





But it sure wasn´t easy.

Don´t mind the cables i´m going to buy something to hide them with tomorrow.


----------



## VenG3ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just used these links.
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/111-switch-810-case.html
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001803
> Only an inch or two of a difference.


Thanks buddy


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nothing has changed, just never posted any shots taken during the day.


I spy MR2 license plate, I demand pics!

Hope its the 1993 body style


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley*
> 
> Just painted the desk black.
> 
> a "bit" of a difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it sure wasn´t easy.
> 
> Don´t mind the cables i´m going to buy something to hide them with tomorrow.


Black looks much better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> I spy MR2 license plate, I demand pics!
> 
> Hope its the 1993 body style


*le sigh* I really do miss that car, sold it as my family expanded. It sure was an SW20 though.








All I really have left are some old cell phone pics. Mine was a '91....'93 did have a different style of taillights.


----------



## Remmes

Oh dear MR2... you guys do know about the French meaning right...?? lol also about the pixel density - you only need to sit closer if you don't scale your stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics


Looks clean and cozy


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics


I believe I need to see more of that room after noticing the walls...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Really??
> 
> I try to get mine as far away from me as possible


I would too. But I'm just saying if there were more monitors he'd have to move them back further.
We have different eyesight and ppl have their setups to what they find comfortable.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> Oh dear MR2... you guys do know about the French meaning right...?? lol also about the pixel density - you only need to sit closer if you don't scale your stuff.
> Looks clean and cozy


It's not the literal meaning...it's just the way MR2 is pronounced in French sounds similar to what you're referring to.









Sorry guys for the


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Finally done, everything is all shiny and stuff, give it a day and dust will have taken over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean looking room you have there. No clutter at all.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> P.C. personal computer. personal. computer. "Honey thats my pc not OC. Thats not our computer. Thats my computer. Now get your butt off MY compter so III can use it."
> 
> I tell my gf that all the time she can recite it.


I have 13 PC's, my wife has 2 of her own...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> *le sigh* I really do miss that car, sold it as my family expanded.


Yeah it's tough when the wife gets so fat she won't fit in the passenger seat anymore.

Um, that's what you meant right? LOL


----------



## MACH1NE




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I have 13 PC's, my wife has 2 of her own...
> Yeah it's tough when the wife gets so fat she won't fit in the passenger seat anymore.
> 
> Um, that's what you meant right? LOL




LOL no smartass....kids, we had more kids.


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It's not the literal meaning...it's just the way MR2 is pronounced in French sounds similar to what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for the


That's the one


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no smartass....kids, we had more kids.


LoL that guy!


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Did you make that headphone holder?

or did you order it from anonymous?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Yeah it's tough when the wife gets so fat she won't fit in the passenger seat anymore.
> 
> Um, that's what you meant right? LOL


http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leuq34SHx61qatwod.gif


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Black looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *le sigh* I really do miss that car, sold it as my family expanded. It sure was an SW20 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> My rides:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vette is mine, not the mustang, vette put down 600hp naturally aspirated*


Sweet deal man. You should come hang around here - http://www.overclock.net/t/570636/pictures-of-cars-motorcycles-that-make-you-smile/30450#post_20062396


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> My rides:


Hmmmm... "computer-rooms" ?


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Hmmmm... "computer-rooms" ?


lol


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sweet deal man. You should come hang around here - http://www.overclock.net/t/570636/pictures-of-cars-motorcycles-that-make-you-smile/30450#post_20062396


nice rides


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Hmmmm... "computer-rooms" ?


Well... cars do have cpu's(computers)... and a lot of room.... >.>


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Hmmmm... "computer-rooms" ?


He just wanted a little attention for his rides, not his computers. Subie's and Vettes makes most boy's hearts flutter.


----------



## HesterDW

Just got back from Microcenter with two U2312HMs. Its bittersweet because my Westinghouse now looks like complete dookie next to an IPS.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Just got back from Microcenter with two U2312HMs. Its bittersweet because my Westinghouse now looks like complete dookie next to an IPS.


Time to grab that U3011


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> He just wanted a little attention for his rides, not his computers. Subie's and Vettes makes most boy's hearts flutter.


Pardon me for sharing my cars with a fellow enthusiast. I was not aware of the car thread prior to posting. Pics removed.


----------



## setza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I believe I need to see more of that room after noticing the walls...


There is nothing else to see really. Just a bed and a wardrobe.


----------



## Darkshowdo

Here is my Setup. Nothing special but defiantly not bad. Wanting to grab 2 more 27" for my setup.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> There is nothing else to see really. Just a bed and a wardrobe.


I just want to see the walls, really. lol


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> Here is my Setup. Nothing special but defiantly not bad. Wanting to grab 2 more 27" for my setup.










What are all those things hanging down from the tv & the back of the computer?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are all those things hanging down from the tv & the back of the computer?


I think they are vines of some sort... Welcome to the jungle?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I think they are vines of some sort... Welcome to the jungle?


I am not sure, but my eyes are burning.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not sure, but my eyes are burning.


LOL


----------



## Remix65

Hey not everyone knows how to take pictures. .. lol
Some ppl hide their cables good.. others make them the focus...


----------



## Anglis




----------



## FEAR.

I like that, all of it!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I think they are vines of some sort... Welcome to the jungle?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not sure, but my eyes are burning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Hey not everyone knows how to take pictures. .. lol
> Some ppl hide their cables good.. others make them the focus...


Does this bother you?


Time to play I Spy! lol

This is a temp setup while I am working on my house to get it sold, sorry it's terrible but I don't have OCD so it doesn't bother most days. I like having everything in reach!


----------



## Esguelha

LOL at the illegal Windows


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> LOL at the illegal Windows


haha yeah, that is what happens when you buy off eBay. I learned my lesson, I'm thinking Windows 8 in the near future.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha yeah, that is what happens when you buy off eBay. I learned my lesson, I'm thinking Windows 8 in the near future.


you can afford your pc and skimped on windows


----------



## Remmes

Doesn't have to be illegal, could just not be activated. lol anyway there's ways to get around that









Going to Ikea tomorrow, hopefully the shipping won't cost too much... our Suzuki won't be able to fit my desk..


----------



## HPE1000

Probably not


----------



## Gallien

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*






Live in NOLA?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> 
> Live in NOLA?


You mean 'Nawlins?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Does this bother you?


does what bother me..


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> you can afford your pc and skimped on windows


No, I actually paid for it but purchased on eBay. It was legit for about 9 months and then I found out it was a very well put together replica that MS eventually blacklisted. I've been waiting to replace it, just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Does this bother you?
> 
> 
> Time to play I Spy! lol
> 
> This is a temp setup while I am working on my house to get it sold, sorry it's terrible but I don't have OCD so it doesn't bother most days. I like having everything in reach!


I'm not real picky about cables. If my desk didn't have a back piece on it to hide my cables, they would still be a rats nest. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha yeah, that is what happens when you buy off eBay. I learned my lesson, I'm thinking Windows 8 in the near future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> No, I actually paid for it but purchased on eBay. It was legit for about 9 months and then I found out it was a very well put together replica that MS eventually blacklisted. I've been waiting to replace it, just haven't gotten to it yet.


I haven't paid for MS product in ages. I just use the keys off of the dead PC's I get to strip down for parts to sell.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> I haven't paid for MS product in ages. I just use the keys off of the dead PC's I get to strip down for parts to sell.


Disgusting !!!

Psst, send us a few...


----------



## ivr56

Benifits of being a design/tech student
Get free Windows keys direct from Microsoft every release


----------



## TheBadBull

Snapped some pics for an other thread and thought I should post them here too.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





xbox's hideout


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Disgusting !!!
> 
> Psst, send us a few...


Just stick an ad up on CL saying you'll take broken and unwanted desktops and laptops. I usually explain that it's illegal to put them in the trash, and that I use them for parts. I do use them for parts, parts to sell on eBay. lol


----------



## infernoRS

So. Going to Ikea today and should bring some 200 kilos of wood with me from there (if they fit in the car) to my new apartment.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> So. Going to Ikea today and should bring some 200 kilos of wood with me from there (if they fit in the car) to my new apartment.


sweet, goodluck and post PICS!!!


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> So. Going to Ikea today and should bring some 200 kilos of wood with me from there (if they fit in the car) to my new apartment.


WWOOOH,gotta love Ikea. Been there today, got me a new desk and wardrobe and a nice lamp (well nice in my opinion)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Gotta clean the room tomorrow and put everything together, surprisingly we managed to fit 2/3 of boxes in our little car, and the 3rd only cost €29 to get shipped..

Sorry for the







-ish


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sweet, goodluck and post PICS!!!


I just came back and had a car full of stuff. Going to get my new sofa and bed tomorrow too. I'll post pics once the apartment is sort-of done


----------



## Anglis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> 
> Live in NOLA?


I live in Hattiesburg, MS. It's only about 90 minutes away. As you can tell the Saints are my boys.


----------



## MaxxOmega

I like Ikea's products but just despise their stores. They have a path of forcing you through and I always think, "If theres a fire people won't know which way is out"...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I like Ikea's products but just despise their stores. They have a path of forcing you through and I always think, "If theres a fire people won't know which way is out"...


this is totally false. They have doors clearly marked to know how to get out of their stores and to get to other departments quick.

We use Ikea for model home staging and their stores are super easy to get in and out.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I haven't paid for MS product in ages. I just use the keys off of the dead PC's I get to strip down for parts to sell.


you got that crack?


i need a working active windows manager....


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> you got that crack?
> 
> 
> i need a working active windows manager....


The keys are probably the best part to sell!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> you got that crack?
> 
> 
> i need a working active windows manager....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> The keys are probably the best part to sell!


I don't sell the keys. Just write them down in a notebook for later use. Fixing computers for family and friends, I'll use one of those keys if they don't have a sticker on the one I'm fixing. I would never use one of those on a customers PC, though. I make them buy Windows if I have to. lol

I swear if I ever have my house burglarized by a geek, he's going to have to change his pants if he finds my notebook full of keys. lol


----------



## DaSaint79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


What type of desk?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice setup


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> The keys are probably the best part to sell!


lmao

that was nice...


----------



## Jeci

Slight update:


DAT HUE


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> I like Ikea's products but just despise their stores. They have a path of forcing you through and I always think, "If theres a fire people won't know which way is out"...


ikea stores are designed like a maze so you can spend more time in the store [and buy something].


----------



## Remix65

nice pictures jeci...


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Slight update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT HUE


That FT03 works perfectly there.


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Slight update:
> 
> 
> DAT HUE






Did you get the stand monitor in IKEA?


----------



## Jeci

The shelf is from ikea, the monitor bracket is 3rd party just mounted via the desktop mount to the shelf.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ebs*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> There are many theads out there showing off your rigs but why not show us your computer setup. There's heaps of awesome setups out there that we can get ideas and inspiration from to improve our setup.
> 
> If you want post a couple of pics of your computer room/setup.
> 
> If you want, comment on the Person above you and give them a rating out of 10.
> 
> I have been receiving a lot of comments about my desk. Yes, it is made of glass comprising of three sections. Unfortunately it was purchased in New Zealand so I cant be too much help in that regard to many of you U.S. residents.
> 
> Laters


Dat wallpapers in the last picture..







LOL


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> this is totally false. They have doors clearly marked to know how to get out of their stores and to get to other departments quick.
> 
> We use Ikea for model home staging and their stores are super easy to get in and out.


I live about 5 minutes from the Ikea here in Cincy, so I'm there quite often. I love their stuff, and I know all the shortcuts through the store, but somehow, even if I run in for something small, and I know what I'm getting, it will still take me 2 hours to go through there! I love looking at all the rooms they have setup and I LOVE the office furniture section. I don't know, I just think they have a really cool store with really cool stuff.

I actually was just there last weekend and bought a whole bunch of stuff for my office. I need to get new pics taken, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I've finally got drawers and places to put things (finally, after 3 years of being in my house and office, I finally have drawers)!! It's kinda scray, I was figuring it up and Ikea has gotten well over $1,000 from me over the last year just for my office furniture (not to mention everything else in our house that is from there)! My office is almost done, just have to pick up my reading chair, a lamp and a small table.


----------



## patriotaki

i know its a messy room but when the nzxt 820 arrives ill clean it up


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> The shelf is from ikea, the monitor bracket is 3rd party just mounted via the desktop mount to the shelf.


I mean the wood stand is that part of the desk or you just bought it separately?

BTW vey nice set up


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I mean the wood stand is that part of the desk or you just bought it separately?
> 
> BTW vey nice set up


Think that's just an Ikea shelf with 4 legs mounted on it.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I mean the wood stand is that part of the desk or you just bought it separately?
> 
> BTW vey nice set up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> Think that's just an Ikea shelf with 4 legs mounted on it.


Looks like:
Ikea LINNMON table top
Ikea LACK shelf
Ikea supports of some sort


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Looks like:
> Ikea LINNMON table top
> Ikea LACK shelf
> Ikea supports of some sort


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> Think that's just an Ikea shelf with 4 legs mounted on it.


I'm going to look for it in their webpage, I just want to add a shelf so I can have a better posture in my chair.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Slight update:
> 
> 
> DAT HUE


what desk is that?


----------



## tuffy12345

My setup for the summer


----------



## ACMH-K

Got my LED's in yesterday. Took some pictures earlier today.
I have another 16' strip of the same kind.





Any thoughts or suggestions of where I should put it:


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Got my LED's in yesterday. Took some pictures earlier today.
> I have another 16' strip of the same kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions of where I should put it:


Sweet set up, what size tv is that?
Where did you get the lights? They look great.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Sweet set up, what size tv is that?
> Where did you get the lights? They look great.


55" 3D Vizio








Amazon.com for the LED's

Took me a while to take the plunge into 3D as well as getting some LED strips for my setup, I'm







that I did.
There were so many different types of LED strips and it was a tough choice of which ones to get, but this one came as a package with everything anyone would need for one lighted strip.
Sad thing is there aren't any directions on how to use the remote, there are buttons on there that I know what they do, I just don't know when to press them (the sequence for programming it)


----------



## tuffy12345

Could you give us a link of it? Or like where you found the guides? That looks crazy awesome.


----------



## newone757

Very nice.

The strip on the top looks quite strong though since its so close to the ceiling. Bleeds all over the ceiling. Would bother me. I spent a good hour fine tuning the placement/angles of the LEDs so they wouldn't bleed into the corners and distract me. I think that's my personal problem though lol


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Could you give us a link of it? Or like where you found the guides? That looks crazy awesome.


The link is actually hidden in my last post behind the Amazon .com URL, but I will post a link that is a little more obvious









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 55" 3D Vizio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com for the LED's
> 
> Took me a while to take the plunge into 3D as well as getting some LED strips for my setup, I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I did.
> There were so many different types of LED strips and it was a tough choice of which ones to get, but this one came as a package with everything anyone would need for one lighted strip.
> Sad thing is there aren't any directions on how to use the remote, there are buttons on there that I know what they do, I just don't know when to press them (the sequence for programming it)


Just figured out how to program the DIY buttons, (to change the value of Red, Green & Blue separately creating a plethora of different color schemes)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> The strip on the top looks quite strong though since its so close to the ceiling. Bleeds all over the ceiling. Would bother me. I spent a good hour fine tuning the placement/angles of the LEDs so they wouldn't bleed into the corners and distract me. I think that's my personal problem though lol


Yea I'm really not bothered by it at all. I can see what you mean that it would bother some though. To each his own.









Besides with the placement of my tv and how close it is to the corner/ceiling, I wouldn't be getting a whole lot of ambient lighting effect if I worried about it bleeding. I doubt it will happen but I can always dim down the brightness on the remote if it ever does get irritating.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Just figured out how to program the DIY buttons, (to change the value of Red, Green & Blue separately creating a plethora of different color schemes)
> Yea I'm really not bothered by it at all. I can see what you mean that it would bother some though. To each his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides with the placement of my tv and how close it is to the corner/ceiling, I wouldn't be getting a whole lot of ambient lighting effect if I worried about it bleeding. I doubt it will happen but I can always dim down the brightness on the remote if it ever does get irritating.


Your setup looks so good I had to order me a kit. Will update when I get it set up.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> The link is actually hidden in my last post behind the Amazon .com URL, but I will post a link that is a little more obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040FJ27S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I found it shortly after I posted that and forgot to edit my post. Thanks for the link(s)

I don't want to get too far off topic and get yelled at, but how do you turn it on? Just with the remote? Do you/anyone know if there is a way to have it turn on the same time that you turn your TV on? Is there a thread on this, or a more appropriate place to ask these questions?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I found it shortly after I posted that and forgot to edit my post. Thanks for the link(s)
> 
> I don't want to get too far off topic and get yelled at, but how do you turn it on? Just with the remote? Do you/anyone know if there is a way to have it turn on the same time that you turn your TV on? Is there a thread on this, or a more appropriate place to ask these questions?


Yea you can turn it on with the LED remote.
I'm not sure if you can turn them both on with the same remote though, they're probably different infrared frequencies or whatever that would be called.
On a side note, I do notice that if I use the remote for my tv & the LED's are on, the receiver for the LED's somehow picks up the signal and changes them back to the default color, so there has to be someway that they can both work together in unison methinks, another day another search for a solution.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Yea you can turn it on with the LED remote.
> I'm not sure if you can turn them both on with the same remote though, they're probably different infrared frequencies or whatever that would be called.
> On a side note, I do notice that if I use the remote for my tv & the LED's are on, the receiver for the LED's somehow picks up the signal and changes them back to the default color, so there has to be someway that they can both work together in unison methinks, another day another search for a solution.


If you have a good universal remote like a Logitech Harmony Im sure you could set up the activity for "Watch TV" to turn them on all at the same time.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Slight update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT HUE


Really clean set up.


----------



## Toader

Here's my summer setup












Tidied some cables:


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*


what I like about this setup is cause it's not facing the wall. I hate my setup facing the wall but there's nothing I can do about it. Facing the wall to me is depressing...


----------



## bomberjun

my gaming station.


----------



## oats2012

What i did over the memorial day weekend: (and no its not from ikea!!!







)

hand build with more to come once the setup is complete. watch for a build log link within a week or so once i can get it all up in a new thread















let me know what you guys think

desk is 4 pieces:

left = 2x4' table
middle = 2x4' table with slide out
right= 4x4' table
top hutch

the room is not small but this desk dwarfs it lol. i run a C70 to give you a sense of scale

the entire foot print of the desk is 10 feet along the wall and comes out 4 feet into the room. the desk stands 37 inches tall. I can actually use it as a standing desk, but im intending to buy a drafting style chair to match the higher desk in the future since im using a bar stool currently while getting set up


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> If you have a good universal remote like a Logitech Harmony Im sure you could set up the activity for "Watch TV" to turn them on all at the same time.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to check that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what I like about this setup is cause it's not facing the wall. I hate my setup facing the wall but there's nothing I can do about it. Facing the wall to me is depressing...


I agree, also I can't stand the feeling that someone could easily come up and scare me from behind. I hate when that happens.








My first computer setup was like that & I haven't gone back to that way since.


----------



## Esguelha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what I like about this setup is cause it's not facing the wall. I hate my setup facing the wall but there's nothing I can do about it. Facing the wall to me is depressing...


I'm facing the window. It's stupid.


----------



## HPE1000

I think when I last rearranged my setup (for the 3 screens and everything) I got it right, I turned my setup so I can see my room door to my side, and I can see the window on the other side of me, That way I am not looking at my wall all the time, and I also cannot get ambushed from behind to where I wouldn't know if someone was in my room(which happened a lot and I HATED it)


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> my gaming station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Sweet build there!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> What i did over the memorial day weekend: (and no its not from ikea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> hand build with more to come once the setup is complete. watch for a build log link within a week or so once i can get it all up in a new thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> desk is 4 pieces:
> 
> left = 2x4' table
> middle = 2x4' table with slide out
> right= 4x4' table
> top hutch
> 
> the room is not small but this desk dwarfs it lol. i run a C70 to give you a sense of scale
> 
> the entire foot print of the desk is 10 feet along the wall and comes out 4 feet into the room. the desk stands 37 inches tall. I can actually use it as a standing desk, but im intending to buy a drafting style chair to match the higher desk in the future since im using a bar stool currently while getting set up


dude....this is an amazing desk from the pictures.....I would paint it dark brown or black but its beautiful. props to your hard work, def a nice setup and Im totally jealous....


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I'm facing the window. It's stupid.


facing the window at least you get to see nature and the ourside world.
Facing the wall feeks like punishment

"When I'm done with this timeout I'm going to kill everyone"


I also do music and facing the wall is uninspiring.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> this is totally false. They have doors clearly marked to know how to get out of their stores and to get to other departments quick.
> 
> We use Ikea for model home staging and their stores are super easy to get in and out.


You can say whatever you like, doesn't matter. I still think their stores are crap...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> my gaming station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> What i did over the memorial day weekend: (and no its not from ikea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> hand build with more to come once the setup is complete. watch for a build log link within a week or so once i can get it all up in a new thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> desk is 4 pieces:
> 
> left = 2x4' table
> middle = 2x4' table with slide out
> right= 4x4' table
> top hutch
> 
> the room is not small but this desk dwarfs it lol. i run a C70 to give you a sense of scale
> 
> the entire foot print of the desk is 10 feet along the wall and comes out 4 feet into the room. the desk stands 37 inches tall. I can actually use it as a standing desk, but im intending to buy a drafting style chair to match the higher desk in the future since im using a bar stool currently while getting set up


A desk that's actually not from Ikea.








Interested to see where this goes...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

my set up, kinda odd Cause I live in a very different location from other people and have to move my laptop at night.

S0, Here's my mobile battle station.








Well before my M17X Gets here.

Base station in my "room"


My stuff here: M14X R2, Razer Naga Epic, QcK Guild Wars 2 Logo mouse mat, Razer Sabertooth controller. Nautica bag with its ribbing hard structure makes a perfect raised desk because I sit on my bed.
That is a poster from HACK/SLASH a comic book series, mine is signed by the Author. I'm in love with grungy stuff like that.

Some of my other stuff and my 2nd laptop just chillin.


Close up of it, sorry my camera sucks


M11X R2, still runs perfectly, its just not being used so I have it sit on low power and it just acts as a picture frame until I figure out what to do with it.

COMPANION CUBE!!! It was 16$ on the Valve store. XD

Plus 2 hard drives and the upgrades that will be used in my new laptop.

My set up at night, excuse me my hair is a friggin mess

My hair is a freakin mess, I hate it.

A 2nd slightly different view

My camera is bad, sorry.

The view out over Seattle, I wanna visit that resturant down there one day.

Seattle WA, I love this city, its my home

Down over to the pudget sound


I like the "eye" and how it matches my naga, mouse mat compliments it I think.

Im in love with how good the m14X R2 and M17X R4 look, I go gaga over it.

The lights with the background lights off. Its so pretty.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> my set up, kinda odd Cause I live in a very different location from other people and have to move my laptop at night.
> 
> S0, Here's my mobile battle station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well before my M17X Gets here.
> 
> Base station in my "room"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stuff here: M14X R2, Razer Naga Epic, QcK Guild Wars 2 Logo mouse mat, Razer Sabertooth controller. Nautica bag with its ribbing hard structure makes a perfect raised desk because I sit on my bed.
> That is a poster from HACK/SLASH a comic book series, mine is signed by the Author. I'm in love with grungy stuff like that.
> 
> Some of my other stuff and my 2nd laptop just chillin.
> 
> 
> Close up of it, sorry my camera sucks
> 
> 
> M11X R2, still runs perfectly, its just not being used so I have it sit on low power and it just acts as a picture frame until I figure out what to do with it.
> 
> COMPANION CUBE!!! It was 16$ on the Valve store. XD
> 
> Plus 2 hard drives and the upgrades that will be used in my new laptop.
> 
> My set up at night, excuse me my hair is a friggin mess
> 
> My hair is a freakin mess, I hate it.
> 
> A 2nd slightly different view
> 
> My camera is bad, sorry.
> 
> The view out over Seattle, I wanna visit that resturant down there one day.
> 
> Seattle WA, I love this city, its my home
> 
> Down over to the pudget sound
> 
> 
> I like the "eye" and how it matches my naga, mouse mat compliments it I think.
> 
> Im in love with how good the m14X R2 and M17X R4 look, I go gaga over it.
> 
> The lights with the background lights off. Its so pretty.


Props for not being afraid to show your Alienware stuff around here. Looks like a nice place.


----------



## Jimbags

where do you live man? just so curious.reminds me of my teenage years is all. minus the sweet laptops.. i had segas and very old tv's. nice setup btw


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Props for not being afraid to show your Alienware stuff around here. Looks like a nice place.


Its just blind courage, and pride. Most people HATE alienware but dang I love my laptops.
I went from Overclocker/homebuilder-->bought an Alienware desktop to overclock in style-->now owns alienware laptops cause if my living situation--->is now unbelievably obsessed with gaming grade laptops and absolutely-->adores her Alienware's laptops.

I've been an Alienware fan ever since I had that desktop. I don't care about the price at all. The current alienware look is...aaah..so beautiful...
I'm legit upset at alienware's new laptops though, they look hideious DX

But yeah, I love my Alienware laptops. :3

I'm getting a new one in 4 days that im upgrading before I even use it for games. XD

It beats the desktop I had in 2011 gaming graphics performance, so im proud of my alienware laptops. I'll be posting my new set up later when I have my M17X completely finished modded and upgraded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> where do you live man? just so curious.reminds me of my teenage years is all. minus the sweet laptops.. i had segas and very old tv's. nice setup btw


Me?


----------



## Jimbags

yeah you !


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> yeah you !


I live in a women's shelter in seattle. Its a "perminant" residency program where they help people with stability problems(such as myself) find permanent solutions for their living situation.

Explanation before questions and accusations start flying:
(because it happens)
Me I have bipolar disorder pretty bad, and a mild form of autism that makes me as a person extremely hard for regular people to deal with so I end up getting kicked out and removed from a lot of places, so this is where I ended up.
I was working, but then my fiancée left me(That woman tore my heart out and walked away with it) and my work quality and self esteem dropped like a rock and I ended up here. Then my job let me go because my quality of work went to trash, and so this is where I live until the program here helps me move on to a permanent location.
Almost everything you see in those pictures are from when I had my job, as is my new laptop, so I wanna squash that question before anyone drops that on me. I desided that I wanted to hold onto my precious things because I was tired of losing my beloved computers and my data.
So now I live in this shelter and its pretty ok for what it is.


----------



## PCModderMike

Sorry to hear about your troubles....hope things work out for you though and you get back up on your feet! Keep your head up.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles....hope things work out for you though and you get back up on your feet! Keep your head up.


Life can be very cruel to people in very different ways.

I'd be a lot better off if I could find a girlfriend, but I've been completely unsuccessful in doing so(its been 10months since she left me), as well even finding a boyfriend has been a complete drag... So I just sit back and play games, dreaming of my next gaming and adventure, hoping that maybe one day I'll come across someone who'd be willing to give me a shot...(fun fact, I met my exfiancee in an MMORPG, XD). I need to move on, but its really hard when you had planned to spend the rest of your life with someone... rings, wedding date, talking to the family...and she backs out, throws it in your face and then tries to act like nothing happened, and "can we be just friends?"
-sorry im ranting :/-

Anyways, i'll be doing an update to that little set up when my m17X gets here, can't wait to open that thing up and upgrade it.
Glad you guys like the set up. Seems laptop set ups get ignored so hard. :/


----------



## bowness437

Spoiler: More Pics:
















Do it all Computer Room. Audio, Gaming, multi-media and anime battlestation.

I would be delighted if I could keep one of the best headphone in the world (the black and brown one to the right) but sadly it is on loan for review only.

--Please don't judge from the MW3 Mouse and pad. The G9X COD edition was on MEGA sale as it was of the older game. It's a G9X. I got it new with a decent mouse pad for $40. I'm not complaining nor do I care for the circle jerk on COD.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> --Please don't judge from the MW3 Mouse and pad. The G9X COD edition was on MEGA sale as it was of the older game. It's a G9X. I got it new with a decent mouse pad for $40. I'm not complaining nor do I care for the circle jerk on COD.



















I almost bought the keyboard, mouse, mousepad, and headphones for $50 on sale at TD a while back, but I knew the COD crap would annoy me to no end. lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> okay I'll bite
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chair hides a lot of clutter from after I was soldering.


Looks Norwegian as heck









Very nice though


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought the keyboard, mouse, mousepad, and headphones for $50 on sale at TD a while back, but I knew the COD crap would annoy me to no end. lol


It doesn't annoy me









Cheap and works well


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> It doesn't annoy me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap and works well


I could never in good conscious support that franchise in any form lol. But I do support the LCD's.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> my set up, kinda odd Cause I live in a very different location from other people and have to move my laptop at night.
> 
> S0, Here's my mobile battle station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well before my M17X Gets here.
> 
> Base station in my "room"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stuff here: M14X R2, Razer Naga Epic, QcK Guild Wars 2 Logo mouse mat, Razer Sabertooth controller. Nautica bag with its ribbing hard structure makes a perfect raised desk because I sit on my bed.
> That is a poster from HACK/SLASH a comic book series, mine is signed by the Author. I'm in love with grungy stuff like that.
> 
> Some of my other stuff and my 2nd laptop just chillin.
> 
> 
> Close up of it, sorry my camera sucks
> 
> 
> M11X R2, still runs perfectly, its just not being used so I have it sit on low power and it just acts as a picture frame until I figure out what to do with it.
> 
> COMPANION CUBE!!! It was 16$ on the Valve store. XD
> 
> Plus 2 hard drives and the upgrades that will be used in my new laptop.
> 
> My set up at night, excuse me my hair is a friggin mess
> 
> My hair is a freakin mess, I hate it.
> 
> A 2nd slightly different view
> 
> My camera is bad, sorry.
> 
> The view out over Seattle, I wanna visit that resturant down there one day.
> 
> Seattle WA, I love this city, its my home
> 
> Down over to the pudget sound
> 
> 
> I like the "eye" and how it matches my naga, mouse mat compliments it I think.
> 
> Im in love with how good the m14X R2 and M17X R4 look, I go gaga over it.
> 
> The lights with the background lights off. Its so pretty.


Nice, I really like the Mouse you have









considering I have one myself lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, I really like the Mouse you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering I have one myself lol


I freaking LOOOOOOOOVE the naga series because they are the only mice on earth with a shape that doesn't hurt my hands. and their utility is AMAZING


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I figured I should probably share my summer setup... like how most are atm.







Karlitos I think you'll like the 3rd pic a lot! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Nice, I really like the Mouse you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering I have one myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking LOOOOOOOOVE the naga series because they are the only mice on earth with a shape that doesn't hurt my hands. and their utility is AMAZING
Click to expand...

oh I'm with ya, though sadly Linux can't fully utilize the power, but it's still a good mouse


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> But yeah, I love my Alienware laptops. :3


Yeah the people dumping on Alienware gets tired. Alienware made very good machines until they were bought by Dell. Then the quality of their hardware turned bad and their support turned worse...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Well I figured I should probably share my summer setup... like how most are atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlitos I think you'll like the 3rd pic a lot! lol
> oh I'm with ya, though sadly Linux can't fully utilize the power, but it's still a good mouse


I haveWin7.

Oh show a picture of your case, Is that a bitfenix prodigy?
Also +1 for My little pony.
Im not a fan of the show but I admire those who like it and are willing to show it. Kudos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> Yeah the people dumping on Alienware gets tired. Alienware made very good machines until they were bought by Dell. Then the quality of their hardware turned bad and their support turned worse...


I've had amazingly good support from Alienware.
Btw what you just did is called "clever bashing" where you "agree" with something, then go on to bash it so it seems like you are unbiased. Nice try but you're still flamebaiting and showing how little you know about Alienware and their products, because most alienware users know that, that argument is actually flamebait.

Alienware's support has been so good to me personally that I actually wont buy a laptop from anyone else anymore. It's been that good.
And about the "Made good machines till dell bought them" Let me put that in persepective. Alienware was making prebuilts from off the shelf parts and custom cases before the dell acquisition, afterwards they moved into making all original OEM products.
Alienware was far worse before dell, truth be told. Alienware's prices were much higher before their OEM debuted in 2009
You can say what ever you wish or please. but unfortunately, you're wrong, I'd personally ask you to "please stop perpetuating a false stereotype" but it doesn't matter what I say or how much information I post to otherwise dispel those myths people continue to troll Alienware, and their owners for their on vendettas or ignorance.

So Have a nice day, I hope you understand a little bit better now. If not.
I love Alienware for their support, and the gorgeous systems. Their laptops are amazingly sturdy and powerful, a bit pricy but worth the cost when everything is factored in. I'm very proud of my Alienware products.


----------



## Muskaos

Having paid over $4k for an Alienware laptop, circa 2004, I can agree, pre-Dell they were crap. They sold rebadged Clevos (just like others did and still do) with their own special tweaks (customized lids with eyes), and marked them up to nosebleed prices.

Mine has eaten two motherboards, and currently sits in my closet collecting dust, since it is outside of warranty, and would cost too much to fix, if I could even get parts for it now.

Contrast this with my two Sagers, the first of which ran without issues for over 6 years before needing any kind of work done.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it all Computer Room. Audio, Gaming, multi-media and anime battlestation.
> 
> I would be delighted if I could keep one of the best headphone in the world (the black and brown one to the right) but sadly it is on loan for review only.
> 
> --Please don't judge from the MW3 Mouse and pad. The G9X COD edition was on MEGA sale as it was of the older game. It's a G9X. I got it new with a decent mouse pad for $40. I'm not complaining nor do I care for the circle jerk on COD.


Nice set up and I like the lighting.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Oh god... The realists vs. Alienware fanboys battle again....


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Oh god... The realists vs. Alienware fanboys battle again....


LOL, I have nothing against Alienware other than there prices. It seems to me that you can buy a similar laptop or build a similar desktop for much less than they charge. If you have lots of money than I can see why people would pay for support, personally i am broke and Alienware seems like other expensive rich people things, just my


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> LOL, I have nothing against Alienware other than there prices. It seems to me that you can buy a similar laptop or build a similar desktop for much less than they charge. If you have lots of money than I can see why people would pay for support, personally i am broke and Alienware seems like other expensive rich people things, just my


Alienware's no where near as expensive as the used to be. especially with their x51 desktop. That thing is cheap and the size of a xbox 360, Its pretty cool. their i5 GTX660 model you can get for like 850$?
Its just that compared to other prebuilts Alienware is the cheapest prebuilder out there followed by XoticPC.
Yeah I get that its cheaper to build but cmon... Compared to other prebuilders.... They got everyone else beat in price and their warranty is legit awesome. It's saved my ass a few times. So I'm definitely greateful that alienware offers what they do.

I would buy one of their desktops just for the case to be honest. I think its goregious, and I personally haven't found a case outside of the alienware OEM brand that I like more. I love the BitFenix Prodigy though. MAN if they made a microAX out of that...
Wait do they? Isn't it just MiniITX?

I mean take it from someone who's owned over 6000$ worth of alienware crap(1 desktop 3 laptops so far!)...I like em, they do a pretty good job.


----------



## Madman340

Everybody is welcome to their own opinions and preferences, please no need to go off topic.


----------



## StayFrosty

I'd post my setup but I have a really crappy monitor and keyboard.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> I'd post my setup but I have a really crappy monitor and keyboard.


Post away....everyone is just here to share, if ya get flamed just ignore it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> I'd post my setup but I have a really crappy monitor and keyboard.


Rig is nice though. That counts for something.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> I'd post my setup but I have a really crappy monitor and keyboard.


If they are really crappy it makes the rest of us feel better


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Post away....everyone is just here to share, if ya get flamed just ignore it.


This. I like seeing other peoples set ups. I mean look at mine, except for the laptop and mouse... Im cheap XD
Too lazy to get a lapdesk to I used a nautica bag, lolz.

Post your set up dude, we're all pals here.


----------



## VenG3ance

From this...


To this...in just 1 day


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From this...
> 
> 
> To this...in just 1 day


And on this day, he sayeth unto the PC.... LET THERE BE SPACE!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> This. I like seeing other peoples set ups. I mean look at mine, except for the laptop and mouse... Im cheap XD
> Too lazy to get a lapdesk to I used a nautica bag, lolz.
> 
> Post your set up dude, we're all pals here.


Cheap is not a an inherently bad thing


----------



## Remmes

My desk right now, I know it's not the full room but there isn't anything else other than random cr*p for now (and yes the wallpaper on that wall is as old as I am.... will get replaced soon.


----------



## PCModderMike

Clean. Monitor stand looks good.


----------



## Methos07

Looks good to me.


----------



## Remmes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Clean. Monitor stand looks good.


Thanks and yeah, monitor stand is great, frees up quite an amount of space and makes it look great.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Everybody is welcome to their own opinions and preferences, please no need to go off topic.


Quite right.


----------



## HPE1000

We need mobile uploads fixed, its kind of crazy.


----------



## hatlesschimp




----------



## HPE1000

nice headphones


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks Bud!


----------



## Remmes

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Quite right.






Me likey, although the cables... hmm


----------



## hatlesschimp

Its a nice stand!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*


Is this better than panoramic?
I was looking to pick up 3x 720P screens for my laptop(hd7970M) and go with an eyefinity set up but I was thinking in panoramic scale
Is that portrait set up more immersive or is that just your preference?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up. I'd rock portrait mode, but my bezels are too thick.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Is this better than panoramic?
> I was looking to pick up 3x 720P screens for my laptop(hd7970M) and go with an eyefinity set up but I was thinking in panoramic scale
> Is that portrait set up more immersive or is that just your preference?


These are the different monitor setups ive had in the past year.



My partner is fed up with going down to the post office to pick up my new monitors that arrive.









I love the 3240 x 1920 setup now. The detail is awesome and the low input lag and response times coupled with the 144hz is mind blowing. CallSignVega got me onto this setup after i was entertaining the idea of multiple projectors in 2x2, 2x1, 3x1 with rear projection and even a curved screen.




The only negative is the bezels but as you can see i debezeled them. And once you start gaming they blend away into the background and you get caught up in the detail of what you can see. Forget about MSAA and TXAA i have its switched low or even off and run games with out v sync. The only thing is you need a good gpu setup to power the 1920p at a respectable frame rate near 100 or over is obviously ideal.

I like landscape surround for the extra width that allows you to have better peripheral vision which is ideal for First Person Shooter games. but its not as immersive because because the middle of the image on each of the outside monitors tends to warp or stretch a little??? check below.



So this is a little annoying too but not too bad it just takes some adjusting. And also why its not as immersive you'll find yourself just focusing on the middle screen. so effectively you are playing on one monitor and every now and then you'll see something move on the side screens and you can turn and initiate (very handy). where as with no side screens or 3 monitors in portrait surround you wont see that bezel as much because you are immersed in the overall picture density, the small pixels all blend and make a fantastic image. You wont get this in landscape you dont have the image quality like 1920p or 1280p (if you go 3x 720p monitors in portrait). And once again debezelled monitors in portrait make the bezels disapear. Well to me anyways and if you want a second opinion CallSignVega is very helpful too!

Here are the samsung monitors debezelled and mounted in 5x1. The samsungs are apparently some of the thinnest bezels around when debezelled. I'm so tempeted to go AMD and go 5x1 with my monitors.


Now im wondering how you are going to get 3 images out of a laptop? Also do you have 720p monitors? and normally the mobile version of the graphics cards is a little less powerful than their desktop counterparts.

Sorry if your lost. i do babel on a bit. lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up. I'd rock portrait mode, but my bezels are too thick.


What model are they? How about debezelling them??

*This is me debezelling my monitors*


----------



## nz3777

I cant keep-up with some of you guys but heres mine- gonna add 1 more pretty soon then grab a stand


----------



## hatlesschimp

Are you going to debezel them. LOL sorry it the flavor of the month for me. Good work. whats the blue light thing on the left?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant keep-up with some of you guys but heres mine- gonna add 1 more pretty soon then grab a stand


take some pictures with the lights on that aren't blurry.


----------



## YouGotJaked

I'm no moderator, but can we please get back on topic? Here, I'll get us started:



Nothing special, just some cable management under my Galant (no wires yay!) If you guys wanna see more, let me know. I'll take some more pics on something other than my S3


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What model are they? How about debezelling them??
> 
> *This is me debezelling my monitors*


that's really cool. I'm going to have to do this when I pick up my 720P monitors for my M17X set up.(in the future ofc)

(edited to remove reference to deleted post)


----------



## Remix65

Feels bad looking at these great setups when my motherboard died a few days ago.... but i'll be back in a few days. brand new 3770k, high end gigabyte board, and 8x2 16gb sticks are on the way.....









all for $380 shipped.

looking at these setups from a phone makes me wanna weep.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Feels bad looking at these great setups when my motherboard died a few days ago.... but i'll be back in a few days. brand new 3770k, high end gigabyte board, and 8x2 16gb sticks are on the way.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for $380 shipped.
> 
> looking at these setups from a phone makes me wanna weep.


-hugs- Itsoookaaaay.

MAN how did you get such a good ass deal. Isnt a 3770K 300$ on the spot?
dude you got an epic deal.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> -hugs- Itsoookaaaay.
> 
> MAN how did you get such a good ass deal. Isnt a 3770K 300$ on the spot?
> dude you got an epic deal.


the first deal i missed was here on ocn trading sub forum. a 3770k, msi, 8gb slipped off my hands the first day i was there. since it was the first time i was there i thought something would pop up but nothing. so i just went to craigslist and ebay. it takes patience...

i'll give the complete parts when they get here. don't want to count chickens even though i already have started...

its common to get 3770k's for around $250.... i got mine for less brand new. way less... well... i'll believe it when it gets here. i keep f5ing the tracking number...


----------



## longroadtrip

Microcenter has the 3770k for $229.99 along with an instant $40 discount on a motherboard if purchased with the CPU...but yeah, that is a pretty excellent deal remix!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Microcenter has the 3770k for $229.99 along with an instant $40 discount on a motherboard if purchased with the CPU...but yeah, that is a pretty excellent deal remix!


haha, nice. If i ever build a desktop again I'll look into check up on older parts.
I probably wont because I'll be saving money for laptop upgrades, but still. Dang those are good prices.


----------



## eseb1

This is what it was like in my dorm before moving out for the summer. Now it's just my laptop on my desk with the headphones going directly into the laptop. I'll post later this summer once I move into my apartment.


----------



## bryanisleet

Here's mine
Please excuse the poor cable management


----------



## Demented

My setup at work:


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryanisleet*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine
> Please excuse the poor cable management


Do you game much? *Ever thought of removing the bezels on your monitors?*


----------



## hatlesschimp

Double Post!


----------



## nz3777

You guys said you wanted a day shot? ...........Here you go...If you were referring to the ( blue thing ) is my cpu cooler lol-Its the Thermaltake Contac 30 I believe,I gotta get a better camera so iam sorry if the pics don't look as good as some of yours. This is the best I can do with my Sammy phone


----------



## hatlesschimp

The desk is definitely different. Look at all the curves!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> My setup at work:


What kind of processor is that register running?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you game much? *Ever thought of removing the bezels on your monitors?*


LOL you weren't kidding when you said this months "flavor" was debezelling for you.


----------



## nz3777

My desk your talking about lol>? .....That's not even a desk but rather my wifes old dresser iam using it as a temp solution while my father-in-law and myself build a custom desk.But thank you for the compliment anyway lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've been on a mission and I feel I had to share it.

Its been a long road for me to end up here with the VG248QE Portrait Surround. I tried a lot of different monitors and projectors. I read so many reviews and watched tons of videos on youtube.
I always thought that Portrait surround was a wast of 3 monitors. but it isn't when you use 144hz monitors. 3240 x 1920p at 144fps is incredible. I'm sure there are others out there that are in the same boat as I was. Hopefully i can get some awareness out there.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> My desk your talking about lol>? .....That's not even a desk but rather my wifes old dresser iam using it as a temp solution while my father-in-law and myself build a custom desk.But thank you for the compliment anyway lol


Its like a fine woman! I just got lost in the curves.


----------



## nz3777

Chimp let me ask u something-? ....You seem to know your monitors well so here goes I wanna add 1 more monitor but I wanna flip them the way you have yours do I just need a stand or do I need specific monitors that can flip around like that? I mostly play flight sims so I don't need the really high resolutions you guys are running ( I wouldn't mind ) but don't have the money to start over so ill just finish my 3 1920x1080 monitor eyefinity maybe even add a 4th I don't know yet? It says on the specs my 6970s can run 4 monitors but iam not to confident my cpu will like that to much lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I've been on a mission and I feel I had to share it.
> 
> Its been a long road for me to end up here with the VG248QE Portrait Surround. I tried a lot of different monitors and projectors. I read so many reviews and watched tons of videos on youtube.
> I always thought that Portrait surround was a wast of 3 monitors. but it isn't when you use 144hz monitors. 3240 x 1920p at 144fps is incredible. I'm sure there are others out there that are in the same boat as I was. Hopefully i can get some awareness out there.


You should introduce yourself to CallsignVega http://www.overclock.net/t/1391981/matte-film-removal-and-custom-de-bezel-display-services
You guys could be best buds.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I've been on a mission and I feel I had to share it.
> 
> Its been a long road for me to end up here with the VG248QE Portrait Surround. I tried a lot of different monitors and projectors. I read so many reviews and watched tons of videos on youtube.
> I always thought that Portrait surround was a wast of 3 monitors. but it isn't when you use 144hz monitors. 3240 x 1920p at 144fps is incredible. I'm sure there are others out there that are in the same boat as I was. Hopefully i can get some awareness out there.


Portrait is awesome regardless of 144hz or not! I haven't had as many monitor setups as you but I have had landscape surround. Yea landscape is wider but portrait feels up your entire vision. Way more immersive imo.


----------



## bgtrance

I don't know why my pictures have not been uploading on the forum but whatever.... here is a night shot with the GS4.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Chimp let me ask u something-? ....You seem to know your monitors well so here goes I wanna add 1 more monitor but I wanna flip them the way you have yours do I just need a stand or do I need specific monitors that can flip around like that? I mostly play flight sims so I don't need the really high resolutions you guys are running ( I wouldn't mind ) but don't have the money to start over so ill just finish my 3 1920x1080 monitor eyefinity maybe even add a 4th I don't know yet? It says on the specs my 6970s can run 4 monitors but iam not to confident my cpu will like that to much lol


*So this is your system?-*
3x LG 26" monitors
CPU: AMD FX 6100
GPU:2x 6970 Crossfired
MB: ASUS M5A97

*Monitor Mounting -*
With your monitor can you tell me the brand and model number. there is always a way to mount a monitor its just how creative you have to get. Also depends what level you will go to as well with modding!







Some monitors have electrics in the worst places like the base!









*As for your system -*
I dont know AMD to well. However looking at your specs if I had to bet, I believe it would be your cards that may hold you up. I see they are eyefinity compatible but this is where it gets grey area for me because i know AMD have had a few big updates in the 6xxx and 7xxx series' regarding this. Im also a little worried about only 2gb of ram on the GPU's. However flight sims are not as taxing as a game like Crysis 3 where there are all sorts of bits and pieces going on that need to be rendered. Also you said you dont mind dropping down the resolution that helps.

*So this is your system?-*
3x LG 26" monitors
CPU: AMD FX 6100
GPU:2x 6970 Crossfired
MB: ASUS M5A97

We can make this work. Just got to do some research on it and if you can get back to me with some of those details.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You should introduce yourself to CallsignVega http://www.overclock.net/t/1391981/matte-film-removal-and-custom-de-bezel-display-services
> You guys could be best buds.


He introduced himself to me! He got me on to the portrait surround with the VG248QE. He is the Brain child behind it all! Now he has had some beautiful setups!!!

This is CallSignVega's 5x1 Eyefinity surround. Its amazing! I believe its hard to find them Samsung monitors now. they have a really thin bezel. Possibly the thinnest!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Portrait is awesome regardless of 144hz or not! I haven't had as many monitor setups as you but I have had landscape surround. Yea landscape is wider but portrait feels up your entire vision. Way more immersive imo.


I find landscape get to stretched and you end up just focusing on the middle screen. But with Portrait you are forced to take it all in and that when you appreciate the 3 screens. Also debezelling the monitors help too.


----------



## nz3777

No I have the Asus Ve247 Monitors lol.... No I don't plan to turn down the resolution either otherwise why boder doing this if I cant max out games you know? So far its held up but once I add that 3rd monitor well see what happens the fx 6100 isn't the best and honestly iam actually surprised to see metro last light in the 100 fps zone ( I didn't even think id get half ) I will make the adjustments in needed but its gonna take a while to complete the whole system to have all top of the line stuff.







......Asus VE247 23.6 Inch monitors x 2 so far, 1 more to go maybe 2 if I change mobo and cpu ( but ill need a few weeks )


----------



## Remix65

i've never really understood the argument against bezels. to me it sounds like someone saying the frame of their car obstructs them while driving. like who really says that?
bezels are not a problem for me. even when i gamed my mind just adjusts to everything. resolutions and orientations have their own benefits. it just comes down to how you use your computer. for me bezels aren't a problem working with browsers or programs. it may be for gamers... but for me it wasn't/isn't.

not all of us are vegas who can just buy expensive monitors and destroy.. i mean debezel them. when i used to post in the monitor subforum that guy would go through monitors like his money came from trees lol. something better comes out tomorrow i'd want to resell my monitors.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i've never really understood the argument against bezels. *to me it sounds like someone saying the frame of their car obstructs them while driving. like who really says that?*.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bikers


----------



## Remix65

lmao you're stupid.

it's all making sense now... ppl ride bikes cause they hate bezels.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> lmao you're stupid.
> 
> it's all making sense now... ppl ride bikes cause they hate bezels.


sounds about right


----------



## Anoxy

You can remove bezels. You can't remove the frame of your car.

But if you had the option to, you would.


----------



## Remix65

only after a monitor is out of warranty would i recommend someone to mess with it. or those $40 acer monitors....


----------



## Jester435

When did this thread become all about removing bezels on monitors.. oh yeah when hatlesschimp showed up..

No way am I removing bezels on monitors.. cant mount them on arms and void your warranty.. no thank you..


----------



## HPE1000

Don't forget removing AG coating, that looks sketchy also.


----------



## Anoxy

Couldn't you just put the bezels back on if you need to use the warranty? Or is there some sticker that you have to break to de-bezel?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Couldn't you just put the bezels back on if you need to use the warranty? Or is there some sticker that you have to break to de-bezel?


That's how it usually works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I find landscape get to stretched and you end up just focusing on the middle screen. But with Portrait you are forced to take it all in and that when you appreciate the 3 screens. Also debezelling the monitors help too.


I agree it does feel stretched. I honestly don't even notice my bezels but I can see why someone would be annoyed by them.


----------



## Anoxy

Which part? There is a sticker? Or you can simply re-install the bezels?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Which part? There is a sticker? Or you can simply re-install the bezels?


There is probably a sticker. 2nd part my bad.

Edit: I have no experience with opening up monitors but I'm just assuming. Otherwise someone could open up a monitor take a poop in it and call Dell up and say "your monitors are defective! I want a new one". Why someone would do that, I don't know.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryanisleet*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine
> Please excuse the poor cable management


See, I wish I had a room large enough to fit a desk big enough for my 3 monitors as well as my notebook.









How do you like the zenbook? I have a prime as well, its great


----------



## HPE1000

My only concern with that picture is the beats in the corner.


----------



## Remix65

panoramic pictures make spaces appear larger than they are.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The thing that gets me about debezeling is that you still have a bezel, it's just not quite as big. Most modern monitors have fairly thin bezels anyhow, and taking the bezel off, you only lose, what? A 16th of an inch? Not worth it. The effort to end result ratio is WAY off.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> The thing that gets me about debezeling is that you still have a bezel, it's just not quite as big. Most modern monitors have fairly thin bezels anyhow, and taking the bezel off, you only lose, what? A 16th of an inch? Not worth it. The effort to end result ratio is WAY off.


You lose way more than that for most monitors.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Some of the comments are typical responses to debezelling. That's why I'm trying to raise the public perception. Because I was once that guy.

With the VG248QE the monitors don't align to well in portrait when doing the over lap meathod. The top of the monitor on the back is rounded and causes it to sit out to far. Also the OSD buttons are on the bottom edge facing out and down that cause problems. In surround landscape it's not to much of a problem but the general thickness of the housing makes for non flat image.

The stock thickness of the bezel is around 17mm on the VG248QE. Debezelled it goes down to 9mm with buttons relocated and abiltys to align them in portrait surround nicely. Some of the smallest bezel monitors are made by Samsung measuring at mere 4mm when debezelled.

I'm not saying everyone should hack their monitors. I'm just saying it can be done, it's an option, I can help you and doing so to an existing setup can be refreshing as buying all new monitors. It's not hard or scary at all.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Some of the comments are typical responses to debezelling. That's why I'm trying to raise the public perception. Because I was once that guy.
> 
> With the VG248QE the monitors don't align to well in portrait when doing the over lap meathod. The top of the monitor on the back is rounded and causes it to sit out to far. Also the OSD buttons are on the bottom edge facing out and down that cause problems. In surround landscape it's not to much of a problem but the general thickness of the housing makes for non flat image.
> 
> The stock thickness of the bezel is around 17mm on the VG248QE. Debezelled it goes down to 9mm with buttons relocated and abiltys to align them in portrait surround nicely. Some of the smallest bezel monitors are made by Samsung measuring at mere 4mm when debezelled.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone should hack their monitors. I'm just saying it can be done, it's an option, I can help you and doing so to an existing setup can be refreshing as buying all new monitors. It's not hard or scary at all.


You got me convinced.
I'll be debezzeling mine when I can get them.
Althought I'm looking to push only a fraction of the pixels what you are. Have any suggestions on 18.5inc monitors? Which ones I should look into?(1366x768)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You got me convinced.
> I'll be debezzeling mine when I can get them.
> Althought I'm looking to push only a fraction of the pixels what you are. Have any suggestions on 18.5inc monitors? Which ones I should look into?(1366x768)


Don't think you'll find a huge selection of 18.5" monitors with pivot function but here's one.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001664&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## longroadtrip

Let's get it back on topic guys (and ladies) If you want to spend the day talking about debezeled or bedazzeled monitors...start another thread...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get it back on topic guys (and ladies) If you want to spend the day talking about debezeled or bedazzeled monitors...start another thread...


This is exactly why I advocate for PMs when it comes to this stuff.... way too much offtopic discussions


----------



## Demented

At home, (only 8 days left here!), in the dark:


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I don't see the problem with going off topic now and then... As long as it eventually gets back on topic, it's nothing to complain about. This thread would have died long ago if no one was saying anything, asking questions, or going off topic. I, personally, don't come in here solely to look at the pics... It's like Playboy, the read is just as good as the pictures.


----------



## nz3777

Id be scared to hack-up my new monitors so I give u guys props for having the BALLZ to do so! Anyone wanna de-bezel mine for me haha:thumb:.......The playboy has words in it? Hmmmm ive never noticed that hehehehe


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> It's like Playboy, the read is just as good as the pictures.


http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad261/gtc32/Coleman_***.gif


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't see the problem with going off topic now and then... As long as it eventually gets back on topic, it's nothing to complain about. This thread would have died long ago if no one was saying anything, asking questions, or going off topic. I, personally, don't come in here solely to look at the pics... It's like Playboy, the read is just as good as the pictures.


Then why don't you offer to hold those discussions/debates in your thread NeighborhoodGeek?

The past several days has been a debate on debezeling/bedazzling monitors (and why apparently "awareness" needs to be created for it...no thank you, if I want to do it, I'll find a thread about it,) the merits of owning or trashing an Alienware (who cares so long as the owner is happy)...this is a thread about showing your room and yes, a few posts OT is not a big deal until it becomes pages of OT. There is nothing wrong with asking about something directly related to the thread, but there is no need to come into the thread with an agenda or to hijack it...at some point you have to say "take it to PM or start another thread."

Just my


----------



## hatlesschimp

Had the Steering wheel out before. I have to make something to make it a quick fit. My desk has a lip on and makes it hard to install and remove. and i hate trying to type around it. I also dont want one of them racing all in one seats taking up the whole room. Any ideas? Im thinking mounting the steering wheel to a MDF board and then using slide g-clamps to secure to the desk???


My Spyder4Elite arrived today. Gonna give it a crack tomorrow. Also looking to lend it out to anyone who wants to calibrate their monitors. (I dont know how that will work at this stage).


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Had the Steering wheel out before. I have to make something to make it a quick fit. My desk has a lip on and makes it hard to install and remove. and i hate trying to type around it. I also dont want one of them racing all in one seats taking up the whole room. Any ideas? Im thinking mounting the steering wheel to a MDF board and then using slide g-clamps to secure to the desk???
> 
> 
> My Spyder4Elite arrived today. Gonna give it a crack tomorrow. Also looking to lend it out to anyone who wants to calibrate their monitors. (I dont know how that will work at this stage).


looks nice.

i wanted to invest on one of those calibration tools and wanted to calibrate local monitors for a small fee but there's no real local market for that. and there's no practical way to lend it to ocn users...


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was thinking they can pay me a full amount into a paypal or some other online mob that will just hold the money till they return it.

Its not going to be much use to me for awhile after I have calibrate my monitors. So why not share the love. I might have to limit it to Australia but.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> No I have the Asus Ve247 Monitors lol.... No I don't plan to turn down the resolution either otherwise why boder doing this if I cant max out games you know? So far its held up but once I add that 3rd monitor well see what happens the fx 6100 isn't the best and honestly iam actually surprised to see metro last light in the 100 fps zone ( I didn't even think id get half ) I will make the adjustments in needed but its gonna take a while to complete the whole system to have all top of the line stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Asus VE247 23.6 Inch monitors x 2 so far, 1 more to go maybe 2 if I change mobo and cpu ( but ill need a few weeks )


In the haze of confusion I have found some answers for you. I done a bit of question asking around a few sites and this is what I got so far...
Quote:


> My sisters boyfriend plays on eyefinity with a 5000 series card and he is at around 45fps on 3x 23" monitors (supposedly) so i would imagine you are okay but i would imagine you settings would be on like medium not ultra


Quote:


> I think you should be just fine, as long as you don't expect to get maximum fps in all games. With 4 monitors, you may run into problems with the 2gb cards, but the 6970s by themselves should be able to power 3 or 4 monitors.


Quote:


> Flight sims shouldn't be all that intensive i believe


I got absolutely no love from the lads in the Eyefinity Thread. Maybe because they know I have NVIDIA. But who cares really? Im looking at the what AMD has for the 8 series for my next gpu's, just waiting for some concrete spec's to arrive then I can decide.

Hope this is helpful I will keep an eye out if more people reply!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I was thinking they can pay me a full amount into a paypal or some other online mob that will just hold the money till they return it.
> 
> Its not going to be much use to me for awhile after I have calibrate my monitors. So why not share the love. I might have to limit it to Australia but.


I wouldnt mind using it for a few dollars since I dont want to spend hundreds on it. I dont mind paying full amount to rent it and get my money back.. but international shipping won't work.

If we can get organized here on ocn I wouldn't mind buying one so long as I can make money off it..


----------



## nz3777

Now heres a man that takes his racing seriously lol! No it looks great in all honesty! ......It would be cool if you had a Racing seat in that room as well, you can probably pick 1 up for cheep theres a company called APS or something ive seen them at AUTO-ZONE they cost around $120 dollars all you would need to do is figure out some kind of mount for the bottom of the seat but that schouldnt be to hard to figure out.If you wanna invest more you can get something really nice like a BRIDE set from japan ( that's if you wanna go crazy ) the backs are made of carbon fiber and they look SICK! iTS AMAZING how many things you have in the market if your building a racing or flying sim!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Straight out before the haters come in LOL *I dont care & Do not want to make any money out of this*. I just hate buying something and it sits there after one use. Seriously how often do we need to calibrate monitors? Look at the size of it. I could not imagine it costing more than $15 USD each way for standard international postage. I got it off ebay for $220 and it came with free postage that was sent on the 29th!!! It took a week to arrive from the UK to me in Australia! Unfortunately I couldn't see any postage costs on the packaging.
Paypal will charge fees but if I refund the money then its all good i guess? Surely someone has done this before?

ill have to do some googling.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Straight out before the haters come in LOL *I dont care & Do not want to make any money out of this*. I just hate buying something and it sits there after one use. Seriously how often do we need to calibrate monitors? Look at the size of it. I could not imagine it costing more than $15 USD each way for standard international postage. I got it off ebay for $220 and it came with free postage that was sent on the 29th!!! It took a week to arrive from the UK to me in Australia! Unfortunately I couldn't see any postage costs on the packaging.
> Paypal will charge fees but if I refund the money then its all good i guess? Surely someone has done this before?
> 
> ill have to do some googling.


Hey hatless, I'd be interested in what you described, if shipping to US is possible, and if it makes sense shipping cost-wise. Generous thought, regardless if it works out or not. Rep for that...

I have always wanted to buy one of those suckers but could never pull the trigger for the exact reason you described... One time use! Anyway, cool of you to be thinking that way.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Buddy your number one on the list if this gets the green light.

I'll start a thread on this and get some more people involved to think this through on how it can be done.

Cheers


----------



## Remix65

When I got the zr30w I almost bought one of those. The whites where really bothering me but for a "$200+ whites corrector" my eyes instantly adjusted Lol.
Just doesn't make any sense that a high end monitor doesn't come calibrated. When you hook up the monitor and install the drivers it does some calibration but not enough...
Anyway, for a 2 times a year use it wasn't worth it to me.

Colors and stuff are nice but the anti-glare just messes up the image quality. I can't vega this monitor csuse I still have a year left and hp better hurry and drop their new line cause mine will mysteriously break and sent back for a replacement. ...j


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Here is my setup


----------



## hatlesschimp

"for a "$200+ whites corrector" my eyes instantly adjusted Lol."

That first bit was funny! My mate talks like that and I could just image him saying that. I need to do that tmyself more often.









I just started that thread too.

Spyder4elite monitor calibrator loan thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397938/my-spyder4elite-monitor-calibrator-loan-thread


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Buddy your number one on the list if this gets the green light.
> 
> I'll start a thread on this and get some more people involved to think this through on how it can be done.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! I'd be happy to be the test subject! It has annoyed me since I bought this monitor that it's not perfectly calibrated. I know it's supposedly calibrated by dell, but unless I do it myself...

really though, great idea.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> When I got the zr30w I almost bought one of those. The whites where really bothering me but for a "$200+ whites corrector" my eyes instantly adjusted Lol.


classic!


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


I was about to comment on how that is a nice setup and the cable management was well done...then realized the photos are six months old.









Still a nice setup though.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> exactly! why cheap out, when it's such a critical component? i'm saving up to replace my monitors, even though they are quite popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would have replaced my g2420hd's a long time ago if i didn't already have 3...


agreed!!!!! I am looking to replace my 3x 24" Asus monitors with 1 Asus PB279Q. 2560x1440 love! If some more money in the future comes my way ill get two 27"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My new m17x on its post in my room, it looms over me watching for intruders, it looks like it'd be really mean if it could move.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new m17x on its post in my room, it looms over me watching for intruders, it looks like it'd be really mean if it could move.


How are the temps on that surface with such a hungry laptop?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> How are the temps on that surface with such a hungry laptop?


Burn in benchmark was about 65C, but ive not fully Oc'd it yet.
I'll update that later in my build log.


----------



## HPE1000

Does it sound like a jet taking off? My brother opted out of getting an alienware because they were so heavy so he had bought a maxed out dell and the thing sounds like a jet taking off at nearly all times, its a couple years old and I told him I should change his tim be he refuses.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does it sound like a jet taking off? My brother opted out of getting an alienware because they were so heavy so he had bought a maxed out dell and the thing sounds like a jet taking off at nearly all times, its a couple years old and I told him I should change his tim be he refuses.


Nah, its not as loud as I thought it would be.
Its also not as big and heavy as I thought it would be either.
Its about 12lbs system 2~3lbs power brick

It feels like a tank.


----------



## Methos07

I had an M17x R4 like yours a few months ago, but the volume of the fan is definitely subjective. It's by no means a quiet computer when you're gaming. It's silent if you're just messing around on the web but any kind of gaming it'll be spewing heat and prepping for liftoff. My cat would sit behind it because of the heat it was generating.

The build quality is great though. Definitely feels tough.


----------



## Ferling

been a while since i posted, only thing new is the Logitech g35


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> been a while since i posted, only thing new is the Logitech g35


I freakin love that case.
When I get to build a desktop again, I want to build it in that case.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been a while since i posted, only thing new is the Logitech g35


what kind of HDMI cord is that?


----------



## Sazexa

Well. Here's my humble little set up as of now. Just recently got the TV and entertainment center in. Using the speakers I'd normally have for my PC with the TV & game consoles.

I'm thinking about getting a good USB DAC that also has optical input, and getting a second set of speakers for my computer desk. My amplifier has A/B speaker channels, so I'd be able to split the audio signal. But I'll probably end up just getting speakers for the computer separately so I can play music through the computer speakers, when friends come over and we game. I'd like to find a good sound bar for the TV, but none of them are really quite as nice as regular home audio speakers. Understandably so. I may just get another set of the speakers I currently have with my TV for the computer (including sub woofer) and a receiver that has optical in for the TV's speakers.

Also considering making a new desktop. The one I have isn't old, but it's starting to lag behind. (Intel i5 2500 with 2x Radeon 6950's.) Few options I've thought of. I'd like to do a nicely fit Mini-ITX build that would fit in one of the shelves on the entertainment center. Or, get a small/medium sized Micro-ATX build and put it on the desk. (And just use a DAC with headphones for audio to save space.) Or, possibly just do a regular ATX build and put the case under my desk like presently. If I go Mini-ITX, I'd probably grab a single 780. If I did Micro ATX or regular ATX, I'd probably just get two 670's (4GB) since my monitor is 2,560 x 1,440.

Anyways, after some rambling, here is the simple little set up I currently have.

Desk:


New TV and entertainment center for it:


And as-has-been requested a few times before, the "other side" or "rest" of the room. Nothing special, just matches nicely:


----------



## Remix65

now thats a dope *** setup!

clean. "wireless". i love it.

the bar has been raised.


----------



## Esguelha

I like it. I have always liked your setup, the red walls just give it a nice vibe


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> now thats a dope *** setup!
> 
> clean. "wireless". i love it.
> 
> the bar has been raised.


Well, there are still some wires showing... But once I figure out exactly what I'm doing, you can guarantee they'll be hidden. ;]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> I like it. I have always liked your setup, the red walls just give it a nice vibe


Thank you! I love the black & red, too. Thinking about getting a new bed-set. Thinking white to brighten up the room a bit, but we'll see.


----------



## Born For TDM

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well. Here's my humble little set up as of now. Just recently got the TV and entertainment center in. Using the speakers I'd normally have for my PC with the TV & game consoles.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a good USB DAC that also has optical input, and getting a second set of speakers for my computer desk. My amplifier has A/B speaker channels, so I'd be able to split the audio signal. But I'll probably end up just getting speakers for the computer separately so I can play music through the computer speakers, when friends come over and we game. I'd like to find a good sound bar for the TV, but none of them are really quite as nice as regular home audio speakers. Understandably so. I may just get another set of the speakers I currently have with my TV for the computer (including sub woofer) and a receiver that has optical in for the TV's speakers.
> 
> Also considering making a new desktop. The one I have isn't old, but it's starting to lag behind. (Intel i5 2500 with 2x Radeon 6950's.) Few options I've thought of. I'd like to do a nicely fit Mini-ITX build that would fit in one of the shelves on the entertainment center. Or, get a small/medium sized Micro-ATX build and put it on the desk. (And just use a DAC with headphones for audio to save space.) Or, possibly just do a regular ATX build and put the case under my desk like presently. If I go Mini-ITX, I'd probably grab a single 780. If I did Micro ATX or regular ATX, I'd probably just get two 670's (4GB) since my monitor is 2,560 x 1,440.
> 
> Anyways, after some rambling, here is the simple little set up I currently have.
> 
> Desk:
> 
> 
> New TV and entertainment center for it:
> 
> 
> And as-has-been requested a few times before, the "other side" or "rest" of the room. Nothing special, just matches nicely:





What mouse pad/mat is that?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> What mouse pad/mat is that?


It's a Ripper XXL XTRAC pad. It's quite nice! This one is 36" x 18" (three-feet by a foot & one-half). It's cheap, it performs well, and above all, FEELS comfortable. Keeps the desk feeling cool in the summer, and warmer in the winter. Fits very nicely on my large desk. They have smaller sizes, and different proportions as well.


----------



## Born For TDM

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## nz3777

That does look nice the red walls! Gives it a rich type of feel if that makes any sence hehe. Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well. Here's my humble little set up as of now. Just recently got the TV and entertainment center in. Using the speakers I'd normally have for my PC with the TV & game consoles.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a good USB DAC that also has optical input, and getting a second set of speakers for my computer desk. My amplifier has A/B speaker channels, so I'd be able to split the audio signal. But I'll probably end up just getting speakers for the computer separately so I can play music through the computer speakers, when friends come over and we game. I'd like to find a good sound bar for the TV, but none of them are really quite as nice as regular home audio speakers. Understandably so. I may just get another set of the speakers I currently have with my TV for the computer (including sub woofer) and a receiver that has optical in for the TV's speakers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also considering making a new desktop. The one I have isn't old, but it's starting to lag behind. (Intel i5 2500 with 2x Radeon 6950's.) Few options I've thought of. I'd like to do a nicely fit Mini-ITX build that would fit in one of the shelves on the entertainment center. Or, get a small/medium sized Micro-ATX build and put it on the desk. (And just use a DAC with headphones for audio to save space.) Or, possibly just do a regular ATX build and put the case under my desk like presently. If I go Mini-ITX, I'd probably grab a single 780. If I did Micro ATX or regular ATX, I'd probably just get two 670's (4GB) since my monitor is 2,560 x 1,440.
> 
> Anyways, after some rambling, here is the simple little set up I currently have.
> 
> Desk:
> 
> 
> New TV and entertainment center for it:
> 
> 
> And as-has-been requested a few times before, the "other side" or "rest" of the room. Nothing special, just matches nicely:


You should be able to run your receiver with the A/B get second set of bookshelfs for your computer. Put the sub in the middle, so you can use it with TV and PC. STAY AWAY FROM SOUNDBAR! they are total garbage. I got sucked in when they were the cool thing to get.. I regret it and I cant sell it, so I have it on my tv in my bedroom.

Werent you looking at getting a Schiit usb DAC and AMP or am I thinking about someone else?

I feel your dilemma on the sound system part. I ended up going with 5.1 in my media room for my 60" LG plasma and 2.1 Polk system for my PC. The wife loves listening to music in the office now.

she now wants me to get a 70" Sharp. We have the 80" in our conference room at work and it is awesome


----------



## Remix65

are there any speakers out there that are about the same or better than the klipsch promedia 2.1 that have a [reacheable] on/off switch..


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> are there any speakers out there that are about the same or better than the klipsch promedia 2.1 that have a [reacheable] on/off switch..


Quick answer...no. If you are looking within the same price you can get the ProMedia for there isn't a better option. If your budget goes over $400 yes, there are many.


----------



## Anoxy

Well that depends on your definition of 'better'

Do you require a 2.1 system, or would 2.0 suit you? Aka, do you need gobs of bass or will precise and beautifully accurate sound suit make you happy?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!


No problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That does look nice the red walls! Gives it a rich type of feel if that makes any sence hehe. Keep up the good work:thumb:


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> You should be able to run your receiver with the A/B get second set of bookshelfs for your computer. Put the sub in the middle, so you can use it with TV and PC. STAY AWAY FROM SOUNDBAR! they are total garbage. I got sucked in when they were the cool thing to get.. I regret it and I cant sell it, so I have it on my tv in my bedroom.
> 
> Werent you looking at getting a Schiit usb DAC and AMP or am I thinking about someone else?
> 
> I feel your dilemma on the sound system part. I ended up going with 5.1 in my media room for my 60" LG plasma and 2.1 Polk system for my PC. The wife loves listening to music in the office now.
> 
> she now wants me to get a 70" Sharp. We have the 80" in our conference room at work and it is awesome


I found one soundbar that's decent. It's by Klipsch. The pricetag is NOT decent though. $600, I could just put together another set.)
My receiver DOES do A/B speakers, but the problem with that is that there is no real middle-ground to place a sub-woofer. I'm thinking of just picking up a cheap Denon AV (they have one that's only like $250, and I had one before and was quite impressed by it's sound quality) and maybe grabbing two floor-standing speakers to go with that for the TV. Then just using my Yamaha amplifier with a DAC and my current speakers for the PC.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Got my LED's in yesterday. Took some pictures earlier today.
> I have another 16' strip of the same kind.





My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.


I know. But if you step further back and take the photo it comes out a lot better but you will need to photo crop.


----------



## nz3777

That reminds me they have these media lights or gaming lights thst recently came out, they change color depending whats on the screen i was debating if its worth getting or not?.....but something i will be doing for sure is a car amp plus nice subwoofer frim jl audio ill get to work on that once i change my psu out.this is one expensive hobby, but very rewarding i must say!


----------



## Snyderman34

Small update. Rearranged a couple things. Also STAINED MY DESK! ...only to add another piece to it that I have yet to stain.


----------



## Remmes

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Small update. Rearranged a couple things. Also STAINED MY DESK! ...only to add another piece to it that I have yet to stain.






Nice setup, love the stained desk color!

ps:update your rig, cause that is one weird looking Razer keyboard *cough*


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well that depends on your definition of 'better'
> 
> Do you require a 2.1 system, or would 2.0 suit you? Aka, do you need gobs of bass or will precise and beautifully accurate sound suit make you happy?


for some reason I've just never been a fan of the m-audios and rockits. I like the sound and control of the lows. .. and a reasonable price.

Klipsch is nice but I just don't like it being always on ...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.


you're making me want to spend money I don't have.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.

























Don't you just love them?
your camera & skills do more justice than mine did


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't do these LEDs justice. They light up my whole room.


Nice!


----------



## nz3777

- Just got a great deal on a pair of KLH bookshelfs 100 watts its amazing how much it changed the game sound,its like the games came to life now! lol...... Going for a better A/V reciver this one is kinda dated I think but still ALOT better then Logitech speaker sets


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I know. But if you step further back and take the photo it comes out a lot better but you will need to photo crop.


I tried that! The "orb" of color stays exactly the same size.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> you're making me want to spend money I don't have.


Well LEDs would look great with the triple monitor setup you're supposed to be getting.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks my fellow Ravenite.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love them?
> your camera & skills do more justice than mine did


Yes! I was trying to take pictures to compare them to the IKEA dioders I was using previously, but the pictures look exactly the same. In reality the dioders don't even compare in brightness or functionality.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> - Just got a great deal on a pair of KLH bookshelfs 100 watts its amazing how much it changed the game sound,its like the games came to life now! lol...... Going for a better A/V reciver this one is kinda dated I think but still ALOT better then Logitech speaker sets


Logitech and PC speaker systems are pretty much the bottom of the barrel when it comes to sound.

A quality receiver will make a difference. sound card, receiver, and quality 2.1 system really make gaming and music awesome! I love my sound setup and could never go back to pc speakers.


----------



## nz3777

Oh yeah i agree prior to my current setup i had a pair of $10 dollar logitechs i had no clue you can hook up a home av reciver to a pc, like you said the diffrence is day and night!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Well LEDs would look great with the triple monitor setup you're supposed to be getting.


don't tempt me


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> don't tempt me


I'm sure you will not regret it. For quality to price ratio, it's an awesome deal.








I'm probably not helping at all with the temptation.


----------



## ACMH-K

I recently just purchased and received 4x 1.5TB drives for a RAID config guys/girls, so I have been dealing with that for a few days, along with one of my games completely freezing up my rig whenever I double click on the .exe,
so... installation along w/ pictures of my second LED strip will have to wait for now









Do any of you have any ideas on where to place the 2nd strip, (under the desk, behind the monitors, around the rig?)

Although I love the look of having the LED strips behind the monitors, I don't think it will turn out as well as most of the ones that I have already seen on here because of the fact that I don't have a wall behind my monitors to create the same effect. (wow that was a mouthful







)

Any suggestions or input would be appreciated.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Logitech and PC speaker systems are pretty much the bottom of the barrel when it comes to sound.
> 
> A quality receiver will make a difference. sound card, receiver, and quality 2.1 system really make gaming and music awesome! I love my sound setup and could never go back to pc speakers.


Can you explain to me the reason you would need a sound card when you have a receiver? If you are using optical out to the receiver I see no reason to have a sound card.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Can you explain to me the reason you would need a sound card when you have a receiver? If you are using optical out to the receiver I see no reason to have a sound card.


This.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Can you explain to me the reason you would need a sound card when you have a receiver? If you are using optical out to the receiver I see no reason to have a sound card.


Cosign.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I'm sure you will not regret it. For quality to price ratio, it's an awesome deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably not helping at all with the temptation.


Its just that I don't have a lot of money right now, and I'm going through some medical problems right now. I don't have an income anymore so its tough. Thankfully my "bills" are well within my limits, but now the things I wanted are..out of reach.
(Just a note, I bought the new laptop I have right now 4+months ago when I still had my job, I got laid off before the laptop got here, something I didn't see coming, life desided to let me get the laptop but then pull the rug out from under me right after. So for me its really bitter sweet because I wont be able to finish my eyefinity set up and now I see these LED things...and maaaan...now I feel so juked :< thankfully I'll be moving into a new place here sooner or later. )

But DAYUM, I want.

I spend every waking hour on my computers so I want them to be as perfect as possible which is why I paid a lot of extra to get what I did on my laptop, but seeing these things you guys post, looks like I wont ever have any money


----------



## Demented

This will be my new computer room in a week:


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmes*
> 
> 
> Nice setup, love the stained desk color!
> 
> ps:update your rig, cause that is one weird looking Razer keyboard *cough*


Thanks! And what do you mean? You're telling me you don't have one of these awesome Razer keyboards yourself? God, what a noob. Lol









PS: Updated. lol


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> This will be my new computer room in a week:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A New Computer Room. Oh the possibilities.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Here's what my room currently looks like.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Here's what my room currently looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MESSY AND CLUTTERED!!!

But that's the way it should be


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> MESSY AND CLUTTERED!!!
> 
> But that's the way it should be


Actually, it's not messy at all. I just have a crap load of stuff







but everything has a place!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Actually, it's not messy at all. I just have a crap load of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but everything has a place!


Lol you got a point. truth be told.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My set up while I'm overclocking and benching my M17X, I'm also migrating my files from my M14X over. its too slow to do over my router.
Both laptops running one to entertain me while 3dmark11 is going on

A higher angle.

Turned the lights off

It was a good shot


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

edit double post.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Here's what my room currently looks like.


That pokemon ... wins it all...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> My set up while I'm overclocking and benching my M17X, I'm also migrating my files from my M14X over. its too slow to do over my router.
> Both laptops running one to entertain me while 3dmark11 is going on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A higher angle.
> 
> Turned the lights off
> 
> It was a good shot


Are those skullcandy slyr? I always liked how they looked, remind me of the white nzxt phantom.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> That pokemon ... wins it all...


I have all kinds of pokemon stuff hidden away, and it seems no matter how old they are, none of them are worth anything.







lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, lol you used to get those at the cinema









The holo card


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, lol you used to get those at the cinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holo card


Yup, And the gold card was from burger king, fun times


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are those skullcandy slyr? I always liked how they looked, remind me of the white nzxt phantom.


yup. I love that headset.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Can you explain to me the reason you would need a sound card when you have a receiver? If you are using optical out to the receiver I see no reason to have a sound card.


The sole purpose of the soundcard isnt to run my 2.1 system. I also use it for my gaming headset and Sony MDR's

The soundcard was also purchased way before I bought receiver and 2.1 system.

Before my current setup I was running a 2.1 Yamaha system that plugged into my soundcard via 3.5mm jack.

I do understand the confusion because both digital signal from mobo and soundcard are the same. Everyone on OCN seems to be in the same boat where we are constantly upgrading our systems, so my audio setup has changed dramatically in the last 2years.

My next purchase is a headphone AMP from Shiit for my DT770


----------



## Remix65

hey guys. i went out







and got some yamaha speakers for free at a garage sale.... 3 way book shelf. untested as-is. i bought a big a** mirror and they gave it to me for free. they wanted $10 for them but i told them with those things they're only worth something if all speakers work and they weren't connected so the lady just gave them to me for free


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey guys. i went out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got some yamaha speakers for free at a garage sale.... 3 way book shelf. untested as-is. i bought a big a** mirror and they gave it to me for free. they wanted $10 for them but i told them with those things they're only worth something if all speakers work and they weren't connected so the lady just gave them to me for free


Can't beat free.









The question is, do they work/sound good?


----------



## nz3777

Yamaha has some decent stuff! When are u gonna try em out and see if they work? How many oms are they btw ? What are the specs on them? That's a dam good deal $10 bucks,I paid $40 bucks just yesterday for my KLH book shelfs from the pawn-shop but the thing is they look brand spankin new! ( nothing wrong buying used in my opinion)







....The KLH I just bought are the ones hanging on the wall- they sound great! When I play DCS world it feels like the planes are flying through my house-Just awesome~!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey guys. i went out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got some yamaha speakers for free at a garage sale.... 3 way book shelf. untested as-is. i bought a big a** mirror and they gave it to me for free. they wanted $10 for them but i told them with those things they're only worth something if all speakers work and they weren't connected so the lady just gave them to me for free


I literally take a LP-2020A+ Lepai Tripath Class-T Hi-Fi Audio Mini Amplifier with Power Supply with me when I garage shopping just in case. Best $20 I have ever spent to make sure speakers arent damaged or blown. http://www.amazon.com/LP-2020A-Lepai-Tripath-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0049P6OTI

I have had people literally go from yeah they work fine to.. Umm.. I think one of them doesnt work.. Amazing how many people lie about that kind of stuff because they know you arent going to come back to fight them over $5 besides they always play the SOLD AS-IS card.

I got a sick Infinity 3.1 setup for $50 bucks still have the sub in my office, but it isnt hooked up right now.


----------



## nz3777

Got these bad boys $40 bucks pawn shop lol- 1000 times better then Logitech garbage!...Big plus there shielded so you don't mess up your monitor!


----------



## Jester435

LCD monitors arent affected by magnetic fields like the old CRT monitors, so you dont have to worry about the speakers hurting your monitor. FYI


----------



## nz3777

Jester I had no clue that was the case but thaks for running that be me! ( lol ) I also found a nice Samsung 24 inch monitor they had in stock ( sync master) They were asking $90 dollars which isn't a problem when I looked-up the resolution I couldn't use it I was so hurt lol- It was a 2007 model,adjustable mount and everything except resolution said 1920x1200!~ The owner of the pawn shop looked it up for me ive never heard of that kind of resolution 1920x1200 have you guys? Isnt it supposed to be 1920x1080?


----------



## Jester435

that is a better resolution than 1080p.. 1920X1200 is great resolution for that monitor and very common

My 24" monitor at work is 1920x1200 dell ultrasharp and it is taller than my 1080P monitor


----------



## nz3777

Yeah but I wouldn't be able to use it with my 2 other 1920x1080 monitors in eyefinity would I? I mean its not a bad deal its a syncmaster samaung but I like the adjustable stand it has $90 dollars dosent seem to be a lot but then again I might as well hold out and get another matching Asus monitor like the ones I currently have- I don't like mixing and matching ( no offence) I am tempted to pick it up I wont lie hehe


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Jester I had no clue that was the case but thaks for running that be me! ( lol ) I also found a nice Samsung 24 inch monitor they had in stock ( sync master) They were asking $90 dollars which isn't a problem when I looked-up the resolution I couldn't use it I was so hurt lol- It was a 2007 model,adjustable mount and everything except resolution said 1920x1200!~ The owner of the pawn shop looked it up for me ive never heard of that kind of resolution 1920x1200 have you guys? Isnt it supposed to be 1920x1080?


I've never seen one in person but yes I have heard of & seen them in my research of available products.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah but I wouldn't be able to use it with my 2 other 1920x1080 monitors in eyefinity would I? I mean its not a bad deal its a syncmaster samaung but I like the adjustable stand it has $90 dollars dosent seem to be a lot but then again I might as well hold out and get another matching Asus monitor like the ones I currently have- I don't like mixing and matching ( no offence) I am tempted to pick it up I wont lie hehe


If the refresh rate is the same you might be able to use it, when one of my monitors was manufactured to be 1920x1080 but for some reason knocked down to 1680x1050 it knocked my other 2 monitors down to 1680x1050 as well. methinks it would be the same for the 1920x1200








I found something on wsgf check it out
this might help you out.

EDIT: My setup is Nvidia (wasn't sure about eyefinity)


----------



## nz3777

Its a decent monitor for the money I would say.Maybe ill pick it up and use it as a back-up in case 1 of my Asus monitors decides to die on me? I paid $170 each for the Asus VE247'S 1 more to go!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I literally take a LP-2020A+ Lepai Tripath Class-T Hi-Fi Audio Mini Amplifier with Power Supply with me when I garage shopping just in case. Best $20 I have ever spent to make sure speakers arent damaged or blown. http://www.amazon.com/LP-2020A-Lepai-Tripath-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0049P6OTI
> 
> I have had people literally go from yeah they work fine to.. Umm.. I think one of them doesnt work.. Amazing how many people lie about that kind of stuff because they know you arent going to come back to fight them over $5 besides they always play the SOLD AS-IS card.
> 
> I got a sick Infinity 3.1 setup for $50 bucks still have the sub in my office, but it isnt hooked up right now.


If/when I buy something that doesn't work at a rummage sale I take it back and complain. 9 times out of 10 I get a refund. Of course I'm a big guy with tattoos and piercings, too. lol If they won't refund my money they get it back anyhow, in pieces, in their yard in the middle of the night.









I have been trying to get a receiver for months, and every one I buy has some sort of issue with it. I've never spent more than $20 on one, but it's the principal of being told it works, and then having it not. The last one I got worked, but the entire right side (Front, side and rear) was out, and I had them show me it worked before I bought it. Tested each channel with the same speaker, but once I got it home I realized he just tested the same channel each time.







He got it back in pieces all over his unmown lawn. I bet that was fun tracking down the pieces before he mowed a few days later.


----------



## nz3777

Damm dude id hate to have you at my garage sale (lol)...... Joke.Na I see your point either it works or it dosent I don't know why people need to lie its not like its some kind of huge profit in there pocket! I wouldn't put myself down for $20 dollars or my name I don't know whats wrong with some of these people But lucky for me I don't have a lawn its all concrete hahaha!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Damm dude id hate to have you at my garage sale (lol)...... Joke.Na I see your point either it works or it dosent I don't know why people need to lie its not like its some kind of huge profit in there pocket! I wouldn't put myself down for $20 dollars or my name I don't know whats wrong with some of these people But lucky for me I don't have a lawn its all concrete hahaha!


that's funny i went from $10 to free and we do [deceased] estate sales and me and my girl always say how ppl always complain about prices and want stuff for free









in my city ppl always complain about anything. even if it's a dollar... they'll find something to complain about..


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> If/when I buy something that doesn't work at a rummage sale I take it back and complain. 9 times out of 10 I get a refund. Of course I'm a big guy with tattoos and piercings, too. lol If they won't refund my money they get it back anyhow, in pieces, in their yard in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get a receiver for months, and every one I buy has some sort of issue with it. I've never spent more than $20 on one, but it's the principal of being told it works, and then having it not. The last one I got worked, but the entire right side (Front, side and rear) was out, and I had them show me it worked before I bought it. Tested each channel with the same speaker, but once I got it home I realized he just tested the same channel each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got it back in pieces all over his unmown lawn. I bet that was fun tracking down the pieces before he mowed a few days later.


I am a 6'2" 290lbs Polynesian who played college football. I havent had anyone not give me money back, but honestly I would rather be sure because I dont like to waste my sat. time. I would rather be doing something oustide with my 4yr old or doing something as a family.

When it comes to electronics I am hardly the bargain shopper. I usually just like to get a really good deal on higher end stuff. I got my receiver used, but but the guy had the original box, manuals, and receipt. It brought it to me at work, so I could test it and I bought it for 20% of retail. It has been one of the best purchases I have made.

I wouldnt cross you unless I was packing my glock or kimber 1911.. hahaha..


----------



## nz3777

Size dosnt mean anything sorry to say that! I use to be 255 pounds but I would run outta breath within the 1st minute of fighting lol- Id much rather be 200 like I am now but with conditioning! All size does is just scare some people but don't try that size thing on everyone because it wont work believe me! Its the size of your heart that matters NOTHING ELSE


----------



## hatlesschimp

It depends how far you will go in a fight. I try and avoid fights but the few I've had I've been a dirty fighter. I will bite an ear if I have too. I'm the same when I play sport but when I'm not I'm so relaxed and nice. I totally have white line fever. Lol a river cruise I was on early last year and it was 40 degrees and I got bumped and my drink spilt on my missus I totally lost it with his dude we scuffled and I ripped his shirt and jacket then we got broken up. I saw his shoe on he ground and I threw it overboard lol. Then we still had another hour and a bit of being stuck on the same boat lol. But generally I find people want to fight me because I'm 6"4 and 103kg (220 - 230). Ist like they want to try and fight Goliath even though there is bigger blokes out at these clubs I go to. They want a challenge, or they think I just need a punch lol


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

The best part is, I will do anything in my power to avoid a fight. There's no point to it. But knowing I can be intimidating has helped me out a lot over the years.

I am 100% a bargain shopper. Pawn shops, thrift stores and rummage sales are my best friend when I'm shopping for something. However, in my tiny town there is only one thrift store, and one pawn shop, and both don't live up to the name. The thrift store is 99% clothes and doesn't sell electronics or furniture at all, and the pawn shop doesn't sell car audio or computer equipment, and rarely has TV's or stereo stuff. Usually just tools (old junk), jewelry, and consoles and games. I check in there once in a while hoping to find something worthwhile, but normally leave empty handed.


----------



## Pip Boy

size isnt really a defining factor in strength, if you take a look at pretty much any special forces around the globe (not navy seals or big phat headed marines but proper hard men like SAS, SBS ) they are small and wirey by most peoples standard usually well under 5.10 and they would rip you a new one. Psychologically they are granite


----------



## MocoIMO

Went from this



to this




Entering the room view


My Point of View




What's inside the legs.



I know a lot of stuffed animals.. I'm away for school and my youngest sibiling sends them to me because she misses me.. So there all around just because it means something to me







.The pre-built dell will be gone next month as my motherboard will be ordered and I'll be able to complete the currently empty 600t. I know there is a **** load of speaker wires on the floor and my OCD wants to kill me for it but next month I'm purchasing Corsair SP2500's so I can tolerate the little mess right now. Will post an updated picture of the room with the dell and speaker crap all gone next month







Hope you all like


----------



## HPE1000

nice


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Looks snazzy! Wasn't bad before either.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Looks snazzy! Wasn't bad before either.


Thank you both and it was okay before but I just wanted more desk space for school stuff when needed


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have all kinds of pokemon stuff hidden away, and it seems no matter how old they are, none of them are worth anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Have a whole album of my best collection
I was a pokemon freak as a child, had some limited edition cards in my collection
but then gave it all to my nephew, he traded most of it for a hot wheels miniature
i was like, some of the cards are valued 100$ each nowadays (like rockets mewtwo with 3 (not 2) type of attacks in a card)
and he traded it for a 5-10$ car miniature

sad to the max lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Have a whole album of my best collection
> I was a pokemon freak as a child, had some limited edition cards in my collection
> but then gave it all to my nephew, he traded most of it for a hot wheels miniature
> i was like, some of the cards are valued 100$ each nowadays (like rockets mewtwo with 3 (not 2) type of attacks in a card)
> and he traded it for a 5-10$ car miniature
> 
> sad to the max lol


Yeah I had a ton of cards back then, between yugioh and pokemon cards I had thousands easily, I had just boxes of boxes of boxes of cards, I was cramming them in buckets and everything, I don't even want to think about the cards anymore because I know I probably destroyed many cards that are probably worth a lot now.

I think I actually have a ton of specifically pokemon cards in my closet somewhere, all shiny cards but over the years a lot of them are bowed out of shape


----------



## MrSharkington

This is actually my first build lol. Also, those headphones are just temporary, I plan to get some corsair vengeance 1300 ones.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my first build lol. Also, those headphones are just temporary, I plan to get some corsair vengeance 1300 ones.


I'll be the first to ask, where can I get that chair?


----------



## MrSharkington

I got it from a furniture store here in Australia, though they don't do world wide shipping.

But I've seen heaps on ebay in different colors, some are even leather


----------



## MrSharkington

I got it from a furniture store here in Australia, though they don't do world wide shipping.

But I've seen heaps on ebay in different colors, some are even leather


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'll be the first to ask, where can I get that chair?


go to autozone website
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/3A-Racing-Prestige-grey-leather-euro-racing-seat/_/N-26mg?itemIdentifier=560952_0_0_

3A Racing/Prestige grey leather euro racing seat

$186.99


----------



## nz3777

Yeah me 2 ive seen em at auto-zone theres one company called aps and another 3m like that guy was saying.... They go for around $150 new in the Chicago area-Looks hela nice with the red prodigy and red racing seat! Props for having good taste:thumb:


----------



## cosm0

From the other set up thread.

Hey guys, just my little set up, still quite a way to go!

*Desk*



AudioEngine A5 Speakers | Nintendo 3DS XL | Acer Aspire 5830TG | Ikea lamp | CINCH Wallet | Tissot watch | Ecoustik iPhone Oak Dock | QNAP NAS | HiFiMAN HE-400 | Shure SE215 | Sennheiser HD558 w/ ModMic

*Peripherals*



Leopold FC500R Cherry Blue | SteelSeries QCK Mousepad | SteelSeries Sensei Raw Rubberised

*Dock/Nas/Headphones*



TV Unit



Soniq 42" LCD LED 1080p | Old Gen PS3 | Ikea TV unit


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Have a whole album of my best collection
> I was a pokemon freak as a child, had some limited edition cards in my collection
> but then gave it all to my nephew, he traded most of it for a hot wheels miniature
> i was like, some of the cards are valued 100$ each nowadays (like rockets mewtwo with 3 (not 2) type of attacks in a card)
> and he traded it for a 5-10$ car miniature
> 
> sad to the max lol


Well, that sucks. I have a binder with a lot of the first 4-5 sets (Base, Jungle, Fossil etc). I keep meaning to try and finish the first 3 sets, just haven't made time to get them out and see what I need to run down. Know where to find a good price guide for them? I wouldn't kind selling them off (since they just sit in the closet anyway) but I have no idea where to start looking for prices.


----------



## cameron145

Crappy pic


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice!


lol'd


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pic


I bet I got you beat on crappy pics.
I have this absolutely gorgeous laptop set up and a crappass camera so I can't take good pics. I need to get a real camera, but I don't have 70$ for an entry level point and shot and an SD card.









EDIT I just realized I don't have to import images every post I make with them







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my first build lol. Also, those headphones are just temporary, I plan to get some corsair vengeance 1300 ones.


Oh my god its adorable!
I love the bitfenix prodigy case, that read one looks tight as er... well its just awesome


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I bet I got you beat on crappy pics.
> I have this absolutely gorgeous laptop set up and a crappass camera so I can't take good pics. I need to get a real camera, but I don't have 70$ for an entry level point and shot and an SD card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT I just realized I don't have to import images every post I make with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god its adorable!
> I love the bitfenix prodigy case, that read one looks tight as er... well its just awesome


Red cases make everything go faster


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Didn't seem to work for Bulldozer.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Didn't seem to work for Bulldozer.


touche'


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Red cases make everything go faster


Yeah my laptop is red....
I wish I coulda gone purple but the black and red balances out the purple backlighting I have on EVERYTHING.









Dat case you have though, so nice. If I ever get the cash im going to totally build a rig out of a prodigy, its so awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Didn't seem to work for Bulldozer.


LOL!!!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah my laptop is red....
> I wish I coulda gone purple but the black and red balances out the purple backlighting I have on EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat case you have though, so nice. If I ever get the cash im going to totally build a rig out of a prodigy, its so awesome.
> LOL!!!


It really is, I'm trying to find a red side window but I'm having no luck. But I see no problems at all with this case, none


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Didn't seem to work for Bulldozer.


ouch.


----------



## nz3777

Bulldozer works perfectly fine 4 me~! ( eyefinity ) and all


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Bulldozer works perfectly fine 4 me~! ( eyefinity ) and all


Well it depends on your usage if you're happy with it but K10 was just faster most of the time, making Bulldozer slower not faster.

You would've been fine with a Phenom II 955 as well probably.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think I need clean my office! What do you think? Ive only been home for 2 weeks and I've made all this mess!


----------



## TSXmike

update time.


----------



## Darksoul844

Just moved in to the new place and so far this what i have set up









From being mess on day one....



To this set up. ( BUT still not done. Parts missing: 27" monitor and ps3)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Really Digging that DF-35 case.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

...IS THAT A CRT?

DAHELL?


----------



## Darksoul844

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ...IS THAT A CRT?
> 
> DAHELL?


It is if you read the rest of the post I'm waiting for my 27" and ill be giving my old on too my Gf since her monitor broke while moving


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ...IS THAT A CRT?
> 
> DAHELL?


nothing wrong with CRT monitors. The high end ones are still in use by many people and still look amazing.


----------



## Paradox me

Sorry about the picture quality.



My cave.



PC, PSP, Pikachu 3DS XL, wrinkly Star Wars posters.











CRT setup for older consoles. NES, SNES, N64, PS2 and Wii (for GameCube games) hooked up at the moment. Not that you can really see it, but shelf with controllers/accessories, VF-1S Valkyrie figure from Macross, Final Fantasy XII Gabranth figure, Macross Perfect Memory book, Hyrule Historia and a gorilla carved from a coconut.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## mxfreek09

So I finally got myself a DSLR and wanted to try taking some pics. I feel like this was a perfect opportunity. Dont be too harsh on the criticism, this is literally my fist time with a camera this nice.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> My cave.
> 
> 
> 
> PC, PSP, Pikachu 3DS XL, wrinkly Star Wars posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRT setup for older consoles. NES, SNES, N64, PS2 and Wii (for GameCube games) hooked up at the moment. Not that you can really see it, but shelf with controllers/accessories, VF-1S Valkyrie figure from Macross, Final Fantasy XII Gabranth figure, Macross Perfect Memory book, Hyrule Historia and a gorilla carved from a coconut.
> 
> Exciting stuff.


Love it. Seems really cozy, nice and just a generally awesome looking room. Big ups for the Star Wars posters


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRT setup for older consoles. NES, SNES, N64, PS2 and Wii (for GameCube games) hooked up at the moment.


Looks awesome.

Nice collection of consoles. You _have_ to play old school consoles on CRT - it's the unwritten rule.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got myself a DSLR and wanted to try taking some pics. I feel like this was a perfect opportunity. Dont be too harsh on the criticism, this is literally my fist time with a camera this nice.


Nice set up and the pics look great.


----------



## nz3777

Mxfreek- nice set-up man! Iam doing something similar except mine will be Airplane based sim insread of cars, I wish they would put the game Forza Motorspor 4 on PC! That game just rocks,I love customizing the cars and fixing them up its to bad we don't have anything like that for the pc community,I tried dirt 3 wasn't a big fan but its still a decent game:thumb:


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Mxfreek- nice set-up man! Iam doing something similar except mine will be Airplane based sim insread of cars, I wish they would put the game Forza Motorspor 4 on PC! That game just rocks,I love customizing the cars and fixing them up its to bad we don't have anything like that for the pc community,I tried dirt 3 wasn't a big fan but its still a decent game:thumb:


The only game I have run into that you can do customizing in and its not all visual is rFactor. There are alot of cars you can download to put in game. Some people went and did extra work to be able to customize the cars as far as performance upgrades and a few have some slight visual upgrades, nothing close to forza though unfortunately.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality.


What Speakers do you have and is it a 5.1 setup?


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What Speakers do you have and is it a 5.1 setup?


A pair of Polk Monitor 40, Polk CS1 center channel and two Realistic Nova-6 for surround. No sub yet.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradox me*
> 
> A pair of Polk Monitor 40, Polk CS1 center channel and two Realistic Nova-6 for surround. No sub yet.


How much are you looking to spend on a sub? You can find a Klipsch SW-350 for relatively cheap (I got it around $250 with shipping) and it has some of the best, deepest, accurate bass I've heard. It's also way loud enough to keep up with Polk 40's/CS1 (I use to have those speakers.)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> How much are you looking to spend on a sub? You can find a Klipsch SW-350 for relatively cheap (I got it around $250 with shipping) and it has some of the best, deepest, accurate bass I've heard. It's also way loud enough to keep up with Polk 40's/CS1 (I use to have those speakers.)


I used a PSW10 with a similar 5.1 system and it is plenty of bass.

I also have the PSW110 in my office which is also a great sub.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Didn't seem to work for Bulldozer.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I used a PSW10 with a similar 5.1 system and it is plenty of bass.
> 
> I also have the PSW110 in my office which is also a great sub.


I previously owned the PSW110.

It's a P.O.S. compared to the Klispch SW-350.


----------



## Jimbags

gotta get some better shots with the wifes DSLR...room is small though so cant stand very fr back, need a day time shot this will do for now


----------



## infernoRS

(Work in progress) After I finish the living room I guess it'll be my computer room for a while before the computer/bedroom is finished...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I previously owned the PSW110.
> 
> It's a P.O.S. compared to the Klispch SW-350.


since I got mine for $50 and dont want to spend $290 on a sub..

I am perfectly happy with my P.O.S.

It goes thump and was cheap. I have better things to spend my money on.


----------



## Remix65

join the your local garage sale Group facebook page. they have plenty of stuff there. and you can go down the page and see what was posted. there's plenty electronics for cheap...


----------



## nz3777

Or you can check out some pawn-shops usually I can get them to go down on the price ( I know how to bs them lol) But hey compared to buying new you end-up saving yourself a nice chunk of change that you can use on cpu and gpu upgrades lol - Isnt it weird how most of us think alike hehe.Well spend $1000 dollars on a video card but say a sub-woffer $250 is waaaaaay to much hahaha! Iam the same way

I use a SONY sub-woofer and ithink pretty soon iam gonna be changing it out, what do you guys think about INFINITY for sub-woofers? Cerwin vega has some nice models to but id much rather build a custom sub using JL sudio w7s in a custom ported box! Now that's BASS~


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> join the your local garage sale Group facebook page. they have plenty of stuff there. and you can go down the page and see what was posted. there's plenty electronics for cheap...


I actually run my local FB rummage Sale. lol Almost all kids junk and clothes, sadly. The occasional electronics piece gets tossed up there, but people don't seem to understand what a rummage sale is, and normally ask $5 less than the price new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Or you can check out some pawn-shops usually I can get them to go down on the price ( I know how to bs them lol) But hey compared to buying new you end-up saving yourself a nice chunk of change that you can use on cpu and gpu upgrades lol - Isnt it weird how most of us think alike hehe.Well spend $1000 dollars on a video card but say a sub-woffer $250 is waaaaaay to much hahaha! Iam the same way


I use a SONY sub-woofer and ithink pretty soon iam gonna be changing it out, what do you guys think about INFINITY for sub-woofers? Cerwin vega has some nice models to but id much rather build a custom sub using JL sudio w7s in a custom ported box! Now that's BASS~









I won't spend $1000 on a GPU, and I'll buy PC parts used just as I would anything else. Currently in my rig, my CPU, one of the two GPU's, both HDD's, and the PSU were all bought used. Saved me a TON of money.

I use an RCA 8" (Can't find a model number on it for some reason) that's only 60W because I'm in a small area, and have to be mindful of neighbors. It puts out plenty of thump for the $5 I paid for it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> since I got mine for $50 and dont want to spend $290 on a sub..
> 
> I am perfectly happy with my P.O.S.
> 
> It goes thump and was cheap. I have better things to spend my money on.


I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying for the price the Klipsch SW-350 is such a deal. When I got my PSW-110, it cost me about $150. I sold it for the same amount used. You could do the same if you were looking at an upgrade.


----------



## KenLautner

Took the pic while in middle of building the pc.








I wanted to get green led fans for the one on the right.
There's a small PC barely visible on the left. There are more on the left.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying for the price the Klipsch SW-350 is such a deal. When I got my PSW-110, it cost me about $150. I sold it for the same amount used. You could do the same if you were looking at an upgrade.


I have a PSW10 which costs $100 bucks and everyone who has watched a movie in my media room has been impressed with my 5.1 polk system. My dad is a total audiophile and I grew up with a theater room with B&W Nautilus which cost more than most peoples luxury cars.

Eventually you get to the point where you either dont care about the difference or dont want to pay for it. Right now I am at both of those stages plus it looks like you only have your room to consume media. I have a living room with a 50" LG Plasma & soundbar with sub, 40" Samsung in my bedroom with bookshelfs, 60" LG plasma with 5.1 polk monitor setup, and my office with a 2.1 polk system.

I have no doubt that your new sub is a good deal and upgrade for you and your needs.

My biggest issue is I dont have time to use or enjoy the stuff I already have. I grew up with very expensive high end audio & tech and I know that I am not missing out on much.


----------



## nz3777

This is turning out to be my favirot thread! All things PC related hellz yeah! lol.....Anyone know how I can hook-up a car amp to a psu?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> This is turning out to be my favirot thread! All things PC related hellz yeah! lol.....Anyone know how I can hook-up a car amp to a psu?







this maybe???

http://www.instructables.com/id/Car-Amplifier-and-Subwoofer-Powered-By-a-Computer-/


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> This is turning out to be my favirot thread! All things PC related hellz yeah! lol.....Anyone know how I can hook-up a car amp to a psu?


Just Google it. However, if you are looking for GOOD sound, I wouldn't recommend using a car sub and amp for bass unless the sub is in a proper home theater box. The bass will be loud, yes, but it will also sound muddy.


----------



## nz3777

I have no problem using a diffrent box and only reson iam considering it is if i wanna buy a home audio amp the prices are just crazy were talking in the thousands so yeah car audio sounds good to me lol.fraction of thr price for car audio.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I have no problem using a diffrent box and only reson iam considering it is if i wanna buy a home audio amp the prices are just crazy were talking in the thousands so yeah car audio sounds good to me lol.fraction of thr price for car audio.


do you need an AMP or a Receiver? What speakers are you trying to run?

Entry level subs are usually self powered.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I have no problem using a diffrent box and only reson iam considering it is if i wanna buy a home audio amp the prices are just crazy were talking in the thousands so yeah car audio sounds good to me lol.fraction of thr price for car audio.


Thousands?

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-EP2000-Professional-Accelerated-Technology/dp/B001W3BM24
http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Pro-PTA1000-1000-Amplifier/dp/B0010K6TXQ
http://www.amazon.com/Crown-XLS1000-Power-Amplifier/dp/B003HZPKSM


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thousands?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-EP2000-Professional-Accelerated-Technology/dp/B001W3BM24
> http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Pro-PTA1000-1000-Amplifier/dp/B0010K6TXQ
> http://www.amazon.com/Crown-XLS1000-Power-Amplifier/dp/B003HZPKSM


Those are for professional PA systems, not home theater. Cheapest amps you'll find for home theater are going to be the Emotiva line.


----------



## nz3777

Well maybe not thousands iam over doing it a tad lol but still more expensive then a decent used car-amp right>? No I have a reciver,speakers and everything iam just wondering about hooking-up an amp so I can power a 10-12 inch JL audio w7 sub-woofer.Oh and btw yes ive seen home apms cost in the thousands I just don't remember the namebrand but iam pretty sure they were all high-end,Like you can end up spending a good $1000 dollars for a decent reciver corrct me if iam wrong, probably no need for all that but if u wanted to spend its there! ...............I had one of those BOSE home audio set-ups back in the day I think I paid $1500 dollars for it ( the one with the small square speakers) hooked it all up to my home media center and I felt like the biggest JACK-ASS in the world! In sounded HORRIBLE!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well maybe not thousands iam over doing it a tad lol but still more expensive then a decent used car-amp right>? No I have a reciver,speakers and everything iam just wondering about hooking-up an amp so I can power a 10-12 inch JL audio w7 sub-woofer.Oh and btw yes ive seen home apms cost in the thousands I just don't remember the namebrand but iam pretty sure they were all high-end,Like you can end up spending a good $1000 dollars for a decent reciver corrct me if iam wrong, probably no need for all that but if u wanted to spend its there! ...............I had one of those BOSE home audio set-ups back in the day I think I paid $1500 dollars for it ( the one with the small square speakers) hooked it all up to my home media center and I felt like the biggest JACK-ASS in the world! In sounded HORRIBLE!


create a thread in the home audio section and I am sure you will get lots of help with your setup. make sure you give as much detail about what you are trying to do and give a detailed list of your components.

Honestly it would be better to buy a home sub then try to deal with powering car audio in your house.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Those are for professional PA systems, not home theater. Cheapest amps you'll find for home theater are going to be the Emotiva line.


Oops! I agree with Jester though. Why are you so set on building a custom sub? For the price of that JL W7 there's gotta be a really nice powered subwoofer out there right?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I bought the Sony Muteki 7.2 on sale back in October its pretty good for the price. I had it out in the living room but now its hooked up to the computer. The computer room is a little small but.


----------



## nz3777

You could be right, maybe I can look around for some subs for the house instead- I have one now a sony but its not that powerful at least in my opinion 150 watts isn't that bad I guess- for now ill have to stick with it until something better comes along ill post a pic of my sony sub.Btw those sony speakers are HELLA nice wow!


----------



## hatlesschimp

The whole lot cost me $850 Aussie dollars


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Or you can check out some pawn-shops usually I can get them to go down on the price ( I know how to bs them lol) But hey compared to buying new you end-up saving yourself a nice chunk of change that you can use on cpu and gpu upgrades lol - Isnt it weird how most of us think alike hehe.Well spend $1000 dollars on a video card but say a sub-woffer $250 is waaaaaay to much hahaha! Iam the same way


I use a SONY sub-woofer and ithink pretty soon iam gonna be changing it out, what do you guys think about INFINITY for sub-woofers? Cerwin vega has some nice models to but id much rather build a custom sub using JL sudio w7s in a custom ported box! Now that's BASS~









pawn shops in my area are just too expensive. ppl who use pawn shops in my area are low income ppl who don't know how to use the internet and *don't have all the money right away for layaway. their prices are just way up there and really for someone like me i could get a better deal online on ebay. or craigslist.

and myself i'm really a dealer more than a end user. and i hate dealing with dealers Lol. i might trade some stuff with another dealer if there's soemthing i really need depending on what i spend on what i have. usually really cheap.

with speakers they're just like comps... you get the best sound and value from DIY jobs. if you don't want to get your hands dirty just buy the brand names and call it good. but if you want some serious sounds you gotta buy your own components and build your own boxes and get your own amps. and just like comps that gets expensive...


----------



## nz3777

Yeah I agree Craigslist has some awesome deals as well- but be careful there is some SHADY people on craigslist I heard 1 guy was selling stereo equipment except inside the box there were bricks to make it seem heavy the buyers would show up and he would somehow trick them to buy it-when they get home and open it-BRICKS! always CHECK your equipment physicaly open the box and what not and inspect EVERYTHING!..... Shady people like I said so be careful


----------



## hatlesschimp

Gypsies do that stuff


----------



## OverSightX

Heres our current setup.





































My Note2


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Needs more cowbell...


----------



## nz3777

I hate you guys! (joke) Man I don't know if they are gypsies or whatever the hell they are I just wanted to warn you guys not to get ripped off that's all! Always the actions of a few ruin it for many!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Heres our current setup.


beastly case. i was lookin to get one but it was too much... nice seat.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what kind of HDMI cord is that?


Cheetah Mounts High Speed 3D compatible HDMI


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ...IS THAT A CRT?
> 
> DAHELL?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with CRT monitors. The high end ones are still in use by many people and still look amazing.
Click to expand...

Hell yeah resurrect the 24" Sony FW900 debate!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giecsar*
> 
> Hell yeah resurrect the 24" Sony FW900 debate!


man those debates made me search for one on craigslist and i went an hr away to get a 21" mitsubishi.. when i moved places i left it behind









ocn gets me all excited over this stuff and i make the wrong decisions Lol...

i got the mitsubishi cause i'd never used a diamontron display before. it sucked compared to the 19" trinitron flat screen display i had..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> beastly case. i was lookin to get one but it was too much... nice seat.


What Chair is that


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> man those debates made me search for one on craigslist and i went an hr away to get a 21" mitsubishi.. when i moved places i left it behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocn gets me all excited over this stuff and i make the wrong decisions Lol...
> 
> i got the mitsubishi cause i'd never used a diamontron display before. it sucked compared to the 19" trinitron flat screen display i had..


I wish I had followed OCN years ago when I had access to about 10 Model M IBM keyboards and watched them get tossed away....didn't know back then that people wanted them now. I even owned one myself and couldn't wait to get rid of it so i could have a quiet one that didn't take up my entire desk! lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I wish I had followed OCN years ago when I had access to about 10 Model M IBM keyboards and watched them get tossed away....didn't know back then that people wanted them now. I even owned one myself and couldn't wait to get rid of it so i could have a quiet one that didn't take up my entire desk! lol


when I got the crt I wanted to build around it. Ie get a desk and cut it up so that the monitor was in it facing up at 45 degrees and the other lcds around it. I was contemplating going across the state to pick some up from eBay. The madness had no end. ...


----------



## derickwm

Have a FW900 I had my roommates pick up for me on CL for $100 while I've been around traveling. Can't wait to get back and use it


----------



## draterrojam

adjusted a few things. Little messy, oh well.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Is that QuickFire TK with body painted white, it looks so good


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Is that QuickFire TK with body painted white, it looks so good


I didn't paint it. Cooler Master did: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-limited-edition/


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjusted a few things. Little messy, oh well.


That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I didn't paint it. Cooler Master did: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-compact-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-limited-edition/


Whaaa?


----------



## Blooddrunk

Actually got around to cleaning my desk. I also re-positioned my monitors, but I'm not sure how I like it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Have a FW900 I had my roommates pick up for me on CL for $100 while I've been around traveling. Can't wait to get back and use it


Let's see your computer room at EK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjusted a few things. Little messy, oh well.


Pretty clean...I like the desk setup.


----------



## derickwm

Hehe maybe later


----------



## cosm0

Hows the schiit?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hows the schiit?


It's actually quite nice, I only got it to help power some of my higher end headphones otherwise the audioengine is a great for headphones and speakers; they both (I believe) use the same DAC chip. But with my Shure 1840's they were not all that loud on the audioengine D1, the Schiit work great for them, but doesn't have a RCA in the back for speakers.


----------



## infernoRS

I go nuts when I see something Schiit, I really really really want a Schiit Asgard 2 or a Lyr and a pair it with a Bifrost and Hifiman HE-400's... I'd need to order the stuff from the USA and that isn't exactly cheap either.


----------



## Spyda117

Hey guys,

I did a video tour of my game rooms in January. It's a little outdated as I've upgraded my Keyboard, GPU,CPU and MOBO since then, but the layout is the same.




Sorry for the shakey cam, I only have a GoPro, which doesn't have a viewfinder or LCD screen









Super glad I found this thread, I like looking for ideas in what other people have done with their spaces!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Actually got around to cleaning my desk. I also re-positioned my monitors, but I'm not sure how I like it.


Is it comfortable for typing?

I was thinking about change like that to keep both arms on the desk/kb (armrests/kb for now).
Why oh why they're not selling ergonomic computer desks here.. :/


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Is it comfortable for typing?
> 
> I was thinking about change like that to keep both arms on the desk/kb (armrests/kb for now).
> Why oh why they're not selling ergonomic computer desks here.. :/


Yeah its not bad. I either have my board on the desk or my lap. I have the wrist rest off my board for lap typing. I need a new chair though. Mine is pretty broken.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyda117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I did a video tour of my game rooms in January. It's a little outdated as I've upgraded my Keyboard, GPU,CPU and MOBO since then, but the layout is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the shakey cam, I only have a GoPro, which doesn't have a viewfinder or LCD screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super glad I found this thread, I like looking for ideas in what other people have done with their spaces!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyda117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I did a video tour of my game rooms in January. It's a little outdated as I've upgraded my Keyboard, GPU,CPU and MOBO since then, but the layout is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the shakey cam, I only have a GoPro, which doesn't have a viewfinder or LCD screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super glad I found this thread, I like looking for ideas in what other people have done with their spaces!


Awesome set up.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Awesome set up.


I would have to agree that is a freakin nice setup


----------



## Izvire




----------



## dvalle22

It's clean setup's like yours that sometimes make me wish I could get by with only using one monitor.


----------



## kelvintheiah

is that a studio monitor? what brand and model? thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


That sir is a clean setup


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I barely get excited over keyboards, but this TK makes me jealous.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> I *barely get excited over keyboards*, but this TK makes me jealous.


thats a crime !


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> I barely get excited over keyboards, but this TK makes me jealous.


If all the keys work, and it has a backlight I'm cool with it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> is that a studio monitor? what brand and model? thanks


According to his sig rig, they're the Behringer B2031P.


----------



## kelvintheiah

Ohh, haven't seen the view all button lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> According to his sig rig, they're the Behringer B2031P.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spyda117*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I did a video tour of my game rooms in January. It's a little outdated as I've upgraded my Keyboard, GPU,CPU and MOBO since then, but the layout is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the shakey cam, I only have a GoPro, which doesn't have a viewfinder or LCD screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super glad I found this thread, I like looking for ideas in what other people have done with their spaces!


nice vid...


----------



## Sazexa

More than half-way through making a new build. Only need to order the CPU, cooler, and PSU.
Once it's all together, I'll take a full-desk picture with it all set up!





Size compared to my 14" laptop.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> More than half-way through making a new build. Only need to order the CPU, cooler, and PSU.
> Once it's all together, I'll take a full-desk picture with it all set up!


nice case. i am looking for a different case and was just looking at the corsair 540.
but i need something that will show my seasonic psu. i'm also looking for a cpu cooler. but have to get a case first...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice case. i am looking for a different case and was just looking at the corsair 540.
> but i need something that will show my seasonic psu. i'm also looking for a cpu cooler. but have to get a case first...


What kind of board do you have? If you have a MicroATX board maybe consider the Corsair 350D, with the side-panel?

If you have a regular ATX board, maybe go with a 650D.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> What kind of board do you have? If you have a MicroATX board maybe consider the Corsair 350D, with the side-panel?
> 
> If you have a regular ATX board, maybe go with a 650D.


my rig is a music rig which i put in a rackmount (19 inches wide). the problem with rackmounts is that they're not wide enough to hold a decent air cooler. (i don't know much about coolers but the ones that have interested me so far are quite tall).
rackmount cases aren't tall enough. at best they are 7.5 inches (4U). there's hardly any 5u rackmount cases and none windowed. so i decided to go with a regular case that's about 17 inches wide (if laid down) that could allow for me to install rackhandles. i have 2 sets of rackmount handles.
the problem with finding a case about 17" and that isn't too long to fit in a rackmount has proven to be a lot impossible. so far only the in win dragon slayer has been close to what i want in dimensions.
i looked at the 350D and it would also be perfect if i could get rid of it's feet. but to get rid of it's feet i'd have to get rid of the front panel.

so i've just been looking at ppls cases to get ideas of what i want.

i liked the d-frame but at $400 it's too much. and it's too open. my budget is about $150. anything in between if it just calls me. as i'm looking i'm thinking of getting different than the usual.

i just hope more manufacturers come up with similar designs as the d-frame and corsair 540.

i will be spending more time in the mod case subforum and see what else is there and maybe even just build or mod one myself...


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my rig is a music rig which i put in a rackmount (19 inches wide). the problem with rackmounts is that they're not wide enough to hold a decent air cooler. (i don't know much about coolers but the ones that have interested me so far are quite tall).
> rackmount cases aren't tall enough. at best they are 7.5 inches (4U). there's hardly any 5u rackmount cases and none windowed. so i decided to go with a regular case that's about 17 inches wide (if laid down) that could allow for me to install rackhandles. i have 2 sets of rackmount handles.
> the problem with finding a case about 17" and that isn't too long to fit in a rackmount has proven to be a lot impossible. so far only the in win dragon slayer has been close to what i want in dimensions.
> i looked at the 350D and it would also be perfect if i could get rid of it's feet. but to get rid of it's feet i'd have to get rid of the front panel.
> 
> so i've just been looking at ppls cases to get ideas of what i want.
> 
> i liked the d-frame but at $400 it's too much. and it's too open. my budget is about $150. anything in between if it just calls me. as i'm looking i'm thinking of getting different than the usual.
> 
> i just hope more manufacturers come up with similar designs as the d-frame and corsair 540.
> 
> i will be spending more time in the mod case subforum and see what else is there and maybe even just build or mod one myself...


I can't be of much help here... Maybe look at some HTPC cases(Such as this SilverStone case, this Lian Li case, or even this Fractal Design case), as they make them in similar dimensions to a receiver/amplifier.

My build's main purpose is going to be music, and I'm going to be using the Noctua NH-L9i CPU cooler with a 65-watt TDP processor. I won't need crazy cutting edge performance, as all I'll really be doing is multi-tasking (such as say listening to music and editing photos.) The processor it self is actually quite over-kill for my needs. And if you're not over-clocking, you really don't even need an after market cooler. They're just nice to help keep noise levels down. Which, then again, if it's off and in a rack, and you're mainly listening to music, you may not hear it anyways.

My little set up will have an Intel i7 4770S CPU, with the before-mentioned cooler, and also I'm skipping out on a GPU (using integrated graphics as it will be more than plentiful; powerful enough to do three displays at once on the new Haswell platform) and put in an ASUS Xonar Essence STX sound card.

Anyways, hoped that helped some what. Maybe go the daring route, find a good looking, old amplifier/receiver you like the look of, and personally modify the internal yourself to fit components in!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I can't be of much help here... Maybe look at some HTPC cases(Such as this SilverStone case, this Lian Li case, or even this Fractal Design case), as they make them in similar dimensions to a receiver/amplifier.
> 
> My build's main purpose is going to be music, and I'm going to be using the Noctua NH-L9i CPU cooler with a 65-watt TDP processor. I won't need crazy cutting edge performance, as all I'll really be doing is multi-tasking (such as say listening to music and editing photos.) The processor it self is actually quite over-kill for my needs. And if you're not over-clocking, you really don't even need an after market cooler. They're just nice to help keep noise levels down. Which, then again, if it's off and in a rack, and you're mainly listening to music, you may not hear it anyways.
> 
> My little set up will have an Intel i7 4770S CPU, with the before-mentioned cooler, and also I'm skipping out on a GPU (using integrated graphics as it will be more than plentiful; powerful enough to do three displays at once on the new Haswell platform) and put in an ASUS Xonar Essence STX sound card.
> 
> Anyways, hoped that helped some what. Maybe go the daring route, find a good looking, old amplifier/receiver you like the look of, and personally modify the internal yourself to fit components in!


my plan was to get the 3770k ivy so that it's powerful enough to do anything and have my 6970 do the video and together run 2 more monitors off the igpu but it's not panning out as i planned. the ivy igpu is very buggy and even though motherboard has 3 outputs only 2 can work at the same time --vga and displayport/dvi. the displayport and dvi can't even run my 30" and completely messed up my plan and now i might have to get a smaller gpu to run it. or just treat myself and crossfire some nice gpus since the board can handle it. and being that haswell isn't much better than ivy i doubt haswell will be able to run 3 monitors. but at least with haswell you still have intel supporting it. in my case i doubt they're gonna unlock ivy igpu or stabalize it.

overkill for my pc makes it very efficient for me cause i can do plenty of things at the same time. right now i'm at the store and when i go to my rig which is at the other side of the building of the store i can do a lot more stuff and watch the store at the same time (teamviewer). since the store is slow in the afternoons i can also jam a little bit.
and yesterday i game for the first time 3xeyefinity and it was way better than when i had the phenom ii x4 965 3.4ghz (+ 8gb) (same 6970) with all monitors up (one dead).
ivy intel 4000hd is very unreliable. shouldn't even be available for the 3770k version.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> ivy intel 4000hd is very unreliable. shouldn't even be available for the 3770k version.


I believe they were going more for the not needing a gpu than it works just like your gpu. Just run 2 6970 and no crossfire, that along with the gpu's will do what you want.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my plan was to get the 3770k ivy so that it's powerful enough to do anything and have my 6970 do the video and together run 2 more monitors off the igpu but it's not panning out as i planned. the ivy igpu is very buggy and even though motherboard has 3 outputs only 2 can work at the same time --vga and displayport/dvi. the displayport and dvi can't even run my 30" and completely messed up my plan and now i might have to get a smaller gpu to run it. or just treat myself and crossfire some nice gpus since the board can handle it. and being that haswell isn't much better than ivy i doubt haswell will be able to run 3 monitors. but at least with haswell you still have intel supporting it. in my case i doubt they're gonna unlock ivy igpu or stabalize it.
> 
> overkill for my pc makes it very efficient for me cause i can do plenty of things at the same time. right now i'm at the store and when i go to my rig which is at the other side of the building of the store i can do a lot more stuff and watch the store at the same time (teamviewer). since the store is slow in the afternoons i can also jam a little bit.
> and yesterday i game for the first time 3xeyefinity and it was way better than when i had the phenom ii x4 965 3.4ghz (+ 8gb) (same 6970) with all monitors up (one dead).
> ivy intel 4000hd is very unreliable. shouldn't even be available for the 3770k version.


Ivy bridge can only run two displays off the integrate GPU. Haswell is the first to be able to run three of iGPU.

If you're using music, what do you need so much power for? Also, unless you're over clocking (which you probably shouldn't be, considering space & heat factor being inside a rack with other electronics) why not just settle with the non-K? (unless you already purchased it.)


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Ivy bridge can only run two displays off the integrate GPU. Haswell is the first to be able to run three of iGPU.
> 
> If you're using music, what do you need so much power for? Also, unless you're over clocking (which you probably shouldn't be, considering space & heat factor being inside a rack with other electronics) why not just settle with the non-K? (unless you already purchased it.)


for now my plan is to have the case in a rackmount but if i settle for a desktop design more than tower plans will change.
i went for the k version cause i want to start right cause it's gonna be a while til i upgrade. i also got it for cheap. very cheap. also cause i'm on overkill.n i mean overclock.net. it's also nice to have the option to overclock if or when i do.
the phenom 965 3.4ghz served me well. i got it in 2009 til a few days ago. i'd have actually kept it had the motherboard been able to take more than 8gb. but it was about that time to move to treat myself and get on the intel platform.

i also edit my own photos and videos too for promo and the 965 was struggling with everything up. i like everything up. i don't like closing or minimizing anything. i use all browsers all with tens of tabs still up. and different projects half done...

intel 6 cores are out of the question cause they're too expensive for me at the moment.

right now before i get a cpu cooler i'm studying cases. i cant get a cooler yet cause my current case isn't wide enough... can't be water cause it's a mobile rig.


----------



## Remix65

"random throw back"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Stunna Lot*


http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/1770_30


----------



## Remix65

anyone know where i can get this or something similar from


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> "random throw back"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/1770_30


So. Much. Tubing.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> So. Much. Tubing.


Lol, same think I thought when I saw it.


----------



## Remix65

i cant judge. i don't know nothing about water cooling. i stay away from that [cause my rig is mobile]. but that's pretty impressive for 2008. i still had a pentium 4 back then rofl..


----------



## Demented

Still a lot to do..but...

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps48fbdf79.jpg.html

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zpsc6f5c1d9.jpg.html

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps023d30bd.jpg.html

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps5a28c0ea.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Lol, same think I thought when I saw it.


Good lord man that looks like 20ft of tubing lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Still a lot to do..but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps48fbdf79.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zpsc6f5c1d9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps023d30bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps5a28c0ea.jpg.html


Coming together


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Still a lot to do..but...
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps48fbdf79.jpg.html


you could use something like this

http://www.movieposter.com/poster/MPW-30103/Paris.html


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Still a lot to do..but...
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps48fbdf79.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zpsc6f5c1d9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps023d30bd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps5a28c0ea.jpg.html


are you a sound producer?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> are you a sound producer?


Like the rest of us he appears to be a NewEgg box collector
(Awesome Inside)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> are you a sound producer?


Nope. I just like making music...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nope. I just like making music...


Share dem beats man


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Share dem beats man




__
https://soundcloud.com/demented-3


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*


is that a antec 1100?


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Still a lot to do..but...
> 
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Demented420/media/temporary_zps023d30bd.jpg.html


Im heading to ikea this weekend and im going to get shelves and boxes just like that.

going to spend a nerdy weekend setting up my cave to make it nice neat and organised. will post before and after pics.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/demented-3


Not bad!









Check me out:

__
https://soundcloud.com/jake-wiersema

I haven't been at it seriously for a long, long time. This is just what I've done recently just messing around.


----------



## Vlasov_581

lol....I think I need help









http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0501_zpsa4817468.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0504_zps0c0500a9.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0505_zpsd98d0156.jpg.html

http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0506_zps187fd9e7.jpg.html


----------



## HPE1000

I will take that logitech g27 off your hands if you want, where is the wheel?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will take that logitech g27 off your hands if you want, where is the wheel?


I still use it lol


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/demented-3


nice work on the songs


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check me out:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jake-wiersema
> 
> I haven't been at it seriously for a long, long time. This is just what I've done recently just messing around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> nice work on the songs


Thanks.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> lol....I think I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0501_zpsa4817468.jpg.html
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0504_zps0c0500a9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0505_zpsd98d0156.jpg.html
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0506_zps187fd9e7.jpg.html


First picture setup looks really nice. Loving that conveniently placed tissue box also


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> First picture setup looks really nice. Loving that conveniently placed tissue box also


i was thinking the same thing. lol


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> lol....I think I need help


help with what? a panoramic pic?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> lol....I think I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s249.photobucket.com/user/vlasov_581/media/IMG_0506_zps187fd9e7.jpg.html


whats with the cases... I can hold one for you...


----------



## Deep1923

heres mine


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres mine


Lovely man.....do you have more pics???


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres mine






So clean.

I see you have one of those mouse cord holder things...how's it work for you? I saw one online the other day but the reviews were mixed.

Edit: I approve of the wallpaper on your desktop.


----------



## cr4p

added some lighting.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres mine


Looks great, but you should take the printer off your desk imo. Put it on a side table or under the desk.
How are your speakers mounted?

Also, is that a 350D? Love that case.


----------



## chainesaw

I posted these in another thread, but I'll put them here as well.. I just finished building the desk and getting everything all set up. The monitors are mounted to the wall and all the displayport/ power cables are run through the wall


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I actually run my local FB rummage Sale. lol Almost all kids junk and clothes, sadly. The occasional electronics piece gets tossed up there, but people don't seem to understand what a rummage sale is, and normally ask $5 less than the price new.


someone just posted some shelves for sale in the one i'm part of and i saw a vintage receiver in there. i asked whether it was for sale they told me to make them an offer. i don't know whether i should do it.. vintage receivers turn me into a pet wussy.


----------



## Remix65

just tried the yamaha speakers and they sound good. all speakers, mids, tweeters work. only problem is that they're too big for shelf speakers. about 10.5x11.5x16" high. i hooked them up with the klipsch speakers and the load didn't sound good. but i'm happy having downsized to the klipsch. i'll probably end up selling these. if someone in the us wants them let me know...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> someone just posted some shelves for sale in the one i'm part of and i saw a vintage receiver in there. i asked whether it was for sale they told me to make them an offer. i don't know whether i should do it.. vintage receivers turn me into a pet wussy.


Ask them some questions and figure out if they know what they have, if not, low ball it.

Someone just put up a whole HT setup on mine yesterday. nice equipment too. Denon receiver, Sony 42", Sony BR player... Can't recall the speakers, but I know it was a Cadence sub. Asking WAY too much, of course.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ask them some questions and figure out if they know what they have, if not, low ball it.
> 
> Someone just put up a whole HT setup on mine yesterday. nice equipment too. Denon receiver, Sony 42", Sony BR player... Can't recall the speakers, but I know it was a Cadence sub. Asking WAY too much, of course.


everything i have i got them dirty cheap. everything. so you already know lol. anytime they come up with figures i just start laughing at them. i spend most of my time on the phone talking deals. low bawling ppl all day everyday







. the funny part is when i'm selling my stuff i dont like dealing with dealers unless it's a super trade to my advantage cause i get my stuff cheap. my listings on cl tell all dealers to stay away from me lol. cause you know they're gonna low ball me with some dumb azz figures. and in michigan the economy is so broken that we're literally in the 3rd world.

and there's a way a pro has his items listed you just stay away from them lol. i only deal with nubs... if they know too much i stay away...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> everything i have i got them dirty cheap. everything. so you already know lol. anytime they come up with figures i just start laughing at them. i spend most of my time on the phone talking deals. low bawling ppl all day everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the funny part is when i'm selling my stuff i dont like dealing with dealers unless it's a super trade to my advantage cause i get my stuff cheap. my listings on cl tell all dealers to stay away from me lol. cause you know they're gonna low ball me with some dumb azz figures. and in michigan the economy is so broken that we're literally in the 3rd world.
> 
> and there's a way a pro has his items listed you just stay away from them lol. i only deal with nubs... if they know too much i stay away...


Same here. I've been haggling at yard sales and in pawn shops since I was old enough to understand the value of a buck. Used to steal my sisters earrings when I was a kid, put them on a chain or a leather strip and sell them as necklaces at school. That's where 90% of my comic cards collection came from. lol


----------



## Remix65

aaaaaaaaah

 daaaaaayyuuuumm

i wish i had that space.

nice photography...


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I posted these in another thread, but I'll put them here as well.. I just finished building the desk and getting everything all set up. The monitors are mounted to the wall and all the displayport/ power cables are run through the wall


Awesome







So clean and looks amazing.
You have lots of space.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Lovely man.....do you have more pics???


thx ! i will do more on tomorrow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> 
> So clean.
> 
> I see you have one of those mouse cord holder things...how's it work for you? I saw one online the other day but the reviews were mixed.
> 
> Edit: I approve of the wallpaper on your desktop.


i got this mousebungee since 9 years and it works good for me..it makes my intelli feel like a wireless one!

btw IRON MAN rulez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Looks great, but you should take the printer off your desk imo. Put it on a side table or under the desk.
> How are your speakers mounted?
> 
> Also, is that a 350D? Love that case.


thx bra! the speakers are mounted with special holders which i bought from ebay!
i will think about to take the printer off my desk









yes it is a 350D


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I posted these in another thread, but I'll put them here as well.. I just finished building the desk and getting everything all set up. The monitors are mounted to the wall and all the displayport/ power cables are run through the wall


That is a sweet looking setup chainesaw. Sleek looking.























Hey guys can we play I spy?
.....

Great, I'll go first.

I spy with my right eye, something black, long, & looks like a snakes nest.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> That is a sweet looking setup chainesaw. Sleek looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys can we play I spy?
> .....
> 
> Great, I'll go first.
> 
> I spy with my right eye, something black, long, & looks like a snakes nest.


Ooh! Ooh! An overused complaint?!

I WIN!


----------



## Truedeal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> aaaaaaaaah
> 
> daaaaaayyuuuumm
> 
> i wish i had that space.
> 
> nice photography...







I wish I had space too...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had space too...


technically speaking your picture only shows your set up and not your room. "official computer room pics"

but yeah you are tight on space rofl. some of your stuff is side ways and no leg room... you'll get there though... what do you primarily do with your setup? music?


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> technically speaking your picture only shows your set up and not your room. "official computer room pics"
> 
> but yeah you are tight on space rofl. some of your stuff is side ways and no leg room... you'll get there though... what do you primarily do with your setup? music?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> music?


Evidently, lol.
Well, the actual room is even worth adding to the discussion.

I cant count the number of times I've knocked over the speakers to the right by walking by or opening the armoire.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Evidently, lol.
> Well, the actual room is even worth adding to the discussion.
> 
> I cant count the number of times I've knocked over the speakers to the right by walking by or opening the armoire.


just stay focused. the only thing that matters is that you have a computer [FL] and your ideas. if FL is what you use.
my 



... you gotta come from the struggle lol...


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Ooh! Ooh! An overused complaint?!
> 
> I WIN!


LMAO,I saw that coming. Totally agree with you.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> just stay focused. the only thing that matters is that you have a computer [FL] and your ideas. if FL is what you use.
> my
> 
> 
> 
> ... you gotta come from the struggle lol...


If you mean FL Studio, yes I also use that software.

A grand assortment of tools to use.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had space too...


So many speakers


----------



## infernoRS

Finally got something done with the room... Cable management, curtains, wall art, acoustic panels and some colors are still missing


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I posted these in another thread, but I'll put them here as well.. I just finished building the desk and getting everything all set up. The monitors are mounted to the wall and all the displayport/ power cables are run through the wall
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love triple portrait setups! Looks awesome.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Finally got something done with the room... Cable management, curtains, wall art, acoustic panels and some colors are still missing


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Finally got something done with the room... Cable management, curtains, wall art, acoustic panels and some colors are still missing


Awesome setup! How do ya like that g710+? love mine so far!


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I spy with my right eye, something black, long, & looks like a snakes nest.


haha... I actually had to break everything down and move it for the painters... I actually cleaned it up and its all tidy now


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Scored a "broken" Acer Aspire 5742z and a broken Dell Studio 1555 today at a rummage sale for $2. took the HDD out of the Dell and slapped it in the Acer and I'm typing on it right now.







The Dell has 6 beeps, so I'm thinking it's going to be sold for parts less one hard drive.

$2 for a parts laptop is a steal, but when I get TWO laptops, and one fixes the other... I'm stoked!


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Awesome setup! How do ya like that g710+? love mine so far!


Thanks







The G710+ is easily the best modern keyboard I've ever had. I had several faulty Razer devices over the years (Lycosa, Blackwidow Ultimate, Naga Epic, Lachesis) and even after I replaced them with warranty the same crap happened again. The mice had faulty sensors and faulty switches and the keys had faulty switches every time. Not going to buy their products in a long time, that's for sure. So, it was a choice between good old Logitechs and some other brands, like Ducky and Steelseries, but I decided to go with the G710+ and G600 combo and I've been really happy with them.


----------



## d3vour3r

just set up my room with my new shelves and bureau desk for the missus from ikea.

alot more organised. not finished with organising everything though but this is it for now.


----------



## dimwit13

Same desk, Different systems.
Mine on the right and the Wifes on the left.






-dimwit-

...and if I could take better pictures, I wouldn't be building cabinets for a living-lol


----------



## Remix65

what i could suggest is y-split your system's speaker out to your wifes to line-in so you can share the same speakers [when your wifes system is on]. you could have one speaker on your side and the other one on her side. the main thing is the speaker-out, line-in.





that for when you wanna listen to the headphones

you could get plenty of cheapos from ebay-china.

i'd also just put your desktop on that thing there on the side to free up desk space.

i like having plenty 1/4 1/8 xlr rca male female combinations. that's what i spend my ebay bucks on.


----------



## Remix65

great. a locked thread. i feel very bad when admins come in and lock threads when i'm about to go ham troll mode. now i'm left with ammo and no gun. what a waste. i hate these serious threads.... there is no freedom and everyone all up tight.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> great. a locked thread. i feel very bad when admins come in and lock threads when i'm about to go ham troll mode. now i'm left with ammo and no gun. what a waste. i hate these serious threads.... there is no freedom and everyone all up tight.


Same.


----------



## Remix65

troll starts thread feeding trolls. goes on for several pages then admin comes out of nowhere and ninja'd us. i feel violated. this has happened too many times i need to start a petition.


----------



## m98custom1212

Updated: new monitor and new sony pro 13 ultra book

plus some randoms parts i made and designed


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what i could suggest is y-split your system's speaker out to your wifes to line-in so you can share the same speakers [when your wifes system is on]. you could have one speaker on your side and the other one on her side. the main thing is the speaker-out, line-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that for when you wanna listen to the headphones
> 
> you could get plenty of cheapos from ebay-china.
> 
> i'd also just put your desktop on that thing there on the side to free up desk space.
> 
> i like having plenty 1/4 1/8 xlr rca male female combinations. that's what i spend my ebay bucks on.


I used to use y splitters for artificial "surround".


----------



## phillyd

Woot got a Naga Epic, gonna go completely wireless. I'll get some pics of the whole setup up later.

Oh check out the build log!


----------



## ghostrider85

a little improvement,

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142726_zps6efc8965.jpg.html

http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142713_zps6b3d63a9.jpg.html


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> a little improvement,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142726_zps6efc8965.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1032.photobucket.com/user/Marckrause999/media/20130622_142713_zps6b3d63a9.jpg.html


LOL nice "mousepad". Those 558's look mad comfy.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> LOL nice "mousepad". Those 558's look mad comfy.


it is comfty indeed, it feels like there is nothing on..., oh wait, where did i heard that line?


----------



## Methos07

Just moved into the townhouse. Work in progress, more pics to come as progress happens.


----------



## Unknownm

Just moved into my first place. Officially without living with parents.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated: new monitor and new sony pro 13 ultra book
> 
> plus some randoms parts i made and designed


One fan in your 800D?

You seem to own a lot of expensive stuff, so why no good camera








If I am not mistaken that is a Black Berry phone camera, they always have awful cameras. And almost always can't capture bright lights correctly.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Just moved into the townhouse. Work in progress, more pics to come as progress happens.


those d-frames are sweet but at $400 it's way out there for some of us.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> those d-frames are sweet but at $400 it's way out there for me.


It's a price premium for the limited quantity for sure. I've never been fond of anything IN-WIN makes but this case is all quality. I can wholeheartedly say it's not for everyone, though. It's definitely not a case you buy when on a practical budget.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> One fan in your 800D?
> 
> You seem to own a lot of expensive stuff, so why no good camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken that is a Black Berry phone camera, they always have awful cameras. And almost always can't capture bright lights correctly.


Lol that one fan is to hold up my radiator because I ran out of fans. I do have three on the under side of the Radiator

I plan on getting a Nikon 3100 camera just haven't pulled the trigger yet. The camera is actually my S3


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Just moved into the townhouse. Work in progress, more pics to come as progress happens.










What is that red roll cage case thing?


----------



## xhaloedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that red roll cage case thing?


http://www.inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=292


----------



## metallicamaster3

Living Room



Looking in from Kitchen



My Desk



Lady's rig



Lady's desk



Lady's desk, looking in from Living Room entrance



My desk, looking on from the kitchen doorway.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> It's a price premium for the limited quantity for sure. I've never been fond of anything IN-WIN makes but this case is all quality. I can wholeheartedly say it's not for everyone, though. It's definitely not a case you buy when on a practical budget.


i have some cases i'm looking at and the in-win *slayer dragon is the closest thing to what i'm looking for in dimensions and looks. the d-frame was one of them but it's wa out of budget. i haven't pulled the trigger on the slayer dragon cause there isn't much window in the case. there's no perfect case for me yet. if it ain't one thing it's another. either build or price. things aren't so good here for me just to go with the d-frame. i wish they were lol. it's just waaay out there. even if it were $200 its still be way out there for right now. i'm hoping more manufacturers get into the different designs. i don't want a regular case for my build and i don't want to pay the price. i have a rackmount which is nice being 100% steel but it's heavy and doesn't look appealing. if i got the d-frame i'd have to get a rackmount drawer or build a case for it for transportation.

so far the d-frame and corsair 540 are the "firsts". firsts are good for innovation but i prefer 2nd or 3rd copiers who perfect on the builds lol. if finances get better i might just get one of those... nice case.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Living Room
> 
> 
> 
> Looking in from Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> My Desk
> 
> 
> 
> Lady's rig
> 
> 
> 
> Lady's desk
> 
> 
> 
> Lady's desk, looking in from Living Room entrance
> 
> 
> 
> My desk, looking on from the kitchen doorway.


That FW900


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres mine


Hey, i have those same headphones (681's)







They are decent for the money, cost me 23 euroes hehe


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Just got my Sennheiser HD428's in the mail about an hour ago. Suddenly I get the headphone hype... However, I think I need an amp. Have to turn the volume most of the way up to get decent sound.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Just got my Sennheiser HD428's in the mail about an hour ago. Suddenly I get the headphone hype... However, I think I need an amp. Have to turn the volume most of the way up to get decent sound.


shouldn't the headphone jack on your x-540 be loud enough? i have some cheapos which i hook up to my klipsch speaker with the jack which almost blow my head.
i hate headphones. i don't dislike them, i Hate them. i hate being unaware of my surroundings. eventually i got my cheapos because i'm "expected" to have headphones. but i went with white to add a "fashion statement" factor. i think they came to about $20 shipped with ebay bucks.

i had to give in and get headphones cause i was falling behind in my recordings and i have to keep the volume down cause of the other tenants. and i just can't record with regular speakers.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Just got my Sennheiser HD428's in the mail about an hour ago. Suddenly I get the headphone hype... However, I think I need an amp. Have to turn the volume most of the way up to get decent sound.


When you say "decent sound" do you mean quality or volume? If the volume goes high enough you usually don't need an amp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> shouldn't the headphone jack on your x-540 be loud enough? i have some cheapos which i hook up to my klipsch speaker with the jack which almost blow my head.
> i hate headphones. i don't dislike them, i Hate them. i hate being unaware of my surroundings. eventually i got my cheapos because i'm "expected" to have headphones. but i went with white to add a "fashion statement" factor. i think they came to about $20 shipped with ebay bucks.
> 
> i had to give in and get headphones cause i was falling behind in my recordings and i have to keep the volume down cause of the other tenants. and i just can't record with regular speakers.


1. Have you tried a pair of open-back headphones?
2. If you say you have I don't believe you lol. I can hear everything around me with open back headphones, one of the reasons I don't like them.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> When you say "decent sound" do you mean quality or volume? If the volume goes high enough you usually don't need an amp.
> 1. Have you tried a pair of open-back headphones?
> 2. If you say you have I don't believe you lol. I can hear everything around me with open back headphones, one of the reasons I don't like them.


no i haven't (cause i dont even consider headphones. i've kept myself away from headphones for years. even if i got flagship headphones for free i'd probably just sell them or keep them just to say i have them.

the idea of open back headphones is new to me. i might consider trying some out. and if i get some i'll really hate you lol.

http://blog.shure.com/shure-notes/open-back-vs-closed-back-headphones/

i hate headphones cause when i'm mixing and had a couple, i get really excited and my levels go up. i've blown several regular speakers cause of the excitement. and with headphones i dont want to mess my ears. my hearing [and sight] is super sharp and i'd like to keep it that way. i really dont see how any type of headphones can help my hearing. i have many dj, producer and just guys who drive around with loud music who are def. or going to be.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> shouldn't the headphone jack on your x-540 be loud enough? i have some cheapos which i hook up to my klipsch speaker with the jack which almost blow my head.


That jack sounds AWFUL for some reason. That, and the way I have my sub hooked right to the sound card it still puts out sound when I use that jack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> When you say "decent sound" do you mean quality or volume? If the volume goes high enough you usually don't need an amp.


It sounds good at any volume, but I have to turn it almost all the way up on some songs just to get it to the loudness I want. The clarity is great. The bass seems to be lacking a little, but I knew that before I bought them. Basically, I just need more volume.


----------



## Remix65

maybe try changing the configuration on the sound card ctrl panel to stereo mode. not sure how will work considering your system is 5.1


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> maybe try changing the configuration on the sound card ctrl panel to stereo mode. not sure how will work considering your system is 5.1


If I plug the phones into the phone port on my case it sounds good, just needs more "oomph". I tried setting it to stereo in ctrl panel, but it still sounds like garbage. I think it's just a cheap jack on the 540's, which is no shocker, really. Plugging into the front jack on my case gives much clearer sound, and it gets loud enough if I crank the system volume up to 75%-90%. I can deal with that for now. Just need to remember to turn it down when I unplug the phones or I'll scare the crap out of myself, tick off my neighbors and send my cats into a panic. lol

I fixed the lacking bass with the bass mod *here*. Sounds MUCH better now with two of the three holes uncovered.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> My desk, looking on from the kitchen doorway.


Mother of god is that..... a Sony GDM-FW900?

jealous


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> those d-frames are sweet but at $400 it's way out there for some of us.


Also huge dust magnets! , but agree they look sweet


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> those d-frames are sweet but at $400 it's way out there for some of us.


Also huge dust magnets! , but agree they look sweet


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## Freelancer852

Not a picture, but I have this...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Just got my Sennheiser HD428's in the mail about an hour ago. Suddenly I get the headphone hype... However, I think I need an amp. Have to turn the volume most of the way up to get decent sound.


They have a very low impedance: 32 ohms - ergo, you don't _need_ an amp.

I would highly recommend a decent sound card though! Something like the ASUS Xonar DX is a great price/performance sound card.

Heck, my headphones have a higher impedance than yours and I have no need for an amp - just my DX.

edit- a D1 (PCI version) is basically the same, but without the not-so-stable floppy drive connector.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Not a picture, but I have this...


That'll do, donkey. That'll do...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*


What is that speaker system? I can't read the brand but it looks nice!

EDIT: I found the brand but not the model, is it the Edifier 5.1 S550?


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that speaker system? I can't read the brand but it looks nice!
> 
> EDIT: I found the brand but not the model, is it the Edifier 5.1 S550?
Click to expand...

Exactly









Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*


Loveeee the Intellimouse 3.0







I am thinking of picking up one myself.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Not a picture, but I have this...


WHAT DESK IS THAT


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Loveeee the Intellimouse 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of picking up one myself.


best mouse ever!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> WHAT DESK IS THAT


I really wish I knew so I could tell people. That's a very common question I get whenever I post pictures of it. It was either purchased at Stapes or Costco, way back in 2006 or 2007.


----------



## d3vour3r

made this shelf for my monitors.


----------



## newone757

For now


----------



## HPE1000

Best case window ever? Has to be one of the biggest


----------



## Demented

Did some major cable management:


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> For now


That for now looks much better than my always....


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Did some major cable management:


Very nice Demented, I like the room a lot.
I plan to get one of those floor standing lights, one that gives off a nice and upward light like yours.
The ONLY thing I would change is the side table for your tower, wider would be better IMO cause it _looks_ a little tipsy in your pics.

Always make sure if your PC is on a table beside you, that the top fans are higher than the desk.... just in case of a spilled drink lol.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Best case window ever? Has to be one of the biggest


Its just gonna force me to spend more money trying to make it pretty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That for now looks much better than my always....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That for now looks much better than my always....


haha thanks. I'm just not happy with my keyboard setup. I need another side table


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Best case window ever? Has to be one of the biggest


i think that's the corsair 540. i've been thinking about it and come close to buying it (they don't take paypal at the corsair site). the one thing about that case is that i think it's going to be a best seller. i think when it becomes available it's gonna sell out and corsair are gonna be kicking themselves for not pricing it over $200. the only reason i didn't pull out the cc is cause it doesn't show the psu. imo it's the best case out right now. it's also 1/2 inch too long for what i want lol.

i'm hoping cooler master to respond with something better.

the window is actually just standard compared to other windows.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> For now


I like that. Is that the 540?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Did some major cable management:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking pretty good Dem.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i think that's the corsair 540. i've been thinking about it and come close to buying it (they don't take paypal at the corsair site). the one thing about that case is that i think it's going to be a best seller. i think when it becomes available it's gonna sell out and corsair are gonna be kicking themselves for not pricing it over $200. the only reason i didn't pull out the cc is cause it doesn't show the psu. imo it's the best case out right now. it's also 1/2 inch too long for what i want lol.
> 
> i'm hoping cooler master to respond with something better.
> 
> the window is actually just standard compared to other windows.


I actually like the fact that it hides the power supply. Its just a plain box most of the time and I've never liked adding all that vertical apace throughout the case just to show it. Also makes it easier to color coordinate a build when you don't have to worry about a matching power supply. I take it you like LIAN LI's new double wide they showed at computex? Although that one was quite a bit larger
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like that. Is that the 540?


Yes it is. Awesome case so far. Good looks, displays important components. Not quiet but I believe the efficient airflow paths allow for decent performance at lower RPM's than a traditional case would


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I actually like the fact that it hides the power supply. Its just a plain box most of the time and I've never liked adding all that vertical apace throughout the case just to show it. Also makes it easier to color coordinate a build when you don't have to worry about a matching power supply. I take it you like LIAN LI's new double wide they showed at computex? Although that one was quite a bit larger
> Yes it is. Awesome case so far. Good looks, displays important components. Not quiet but I believe the efficient airflow paths allow for decent performance at lower RPM's than a traditional case would


in my quest for looking for a perfect case for me i've realized that i'll never find it cause of extra vertical space taken by the power supply. makes sense what they did with 540 design. it's just not for me [seasonic platinum







]. i sense the lian li is gonna be way overpriced so that's out of question for me.

i still think the 540 is the best case out overall atm.)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> in my quest for looking for a perfect case for me i've realized that i'll never find it cause of extra vertical space taken by the power supply. makes sense what they did with 540 design. it's just not for me [seasonic platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]. i sense the lian li is gonna be way overpriced so that's out of question for me.
> 
> i still think the 540 is the best case out overall atm.)


I found my perfect case, just need to come up with the money now. Caselabs SM8 in matter white. This 540 is really nice though as far as layout.


----------



## mironccr345

Mounted the monitor on my wife's desk to give her more room.

Before


After


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Mounted the monitor on my wife's desk to give her more room.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Nice job!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Mounted the monitor on my wife's desk to give her more room.


Looks much better. If I put a mirror by my wife's computer, she would never get any work done as she would be looking at herself the whole time there.







.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I found my perfect case, just need to come up with the money now. Caselabs SM8 in matter white. This 540 is really nice though as far as layout.


looks like its built like a tank.
its expensive.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> looks like its built like a tank.
> its expensive.


Expensive yes, however, i feel totally worth it if I never have to buy another case. It is fully modular so i can reverse the mobo if I need to move my PC to the other side of the desk and keep my components and window facing me.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Expensive yes, however, i feel totally worth it if I never have to buy another case. It is fully modular so i can reverse the mobo if I need to move my PC to the other side of the desk and keep my components and window facing me.


my first reaction was that the window was too small but they have the optional xl window.
i just think it lacks a wow factor for a $400 case. its built well though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Mounted the monitor on my wife's desk to give her more room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


Nice improvement!


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Mounted the monitor on my wife's desk to give her more room.


Did she give you an award later coz you did one hell of an awesome job!


----------



## Remix65

thinking of going on air tonite on ustream tonite...


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> thinking of going on air tonite on ustream tonite...
> ]


No balls, won't do it...









Do eit


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> No balls, won't do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do eit


technical difficulties...


----------



## Pebruska

Here's my "new" setup, i can't find a pic of my old desk layout, but nothing's changed much, other than little less cluttered desk and my baby lost weight









NOTE, for those who ask(there's always someone), I have rear speakers in front of me because they're configured in 4.1 (The same as 2.1 but with wider...sound?)


----------



## Deep1923

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> 
> Here's my "new" setup, i can't find a pic of my old desk layout, but nothing's changed much, other than little less cluttered desk and my baby lost weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE, for those who ask(there's always someone), I have rear speakers in front of me because they're configured in 4.1 (The same as 2.1 but with wider...sound?)






looks nice and clean









ive changed my mouse after 13 years..r.i.p explorer 3.0 ! welcome deathadder 2013 edition which new rubbed sides give me the grip i need !


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> looks nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive changed my mouse after 13 years..r.i.p explorer 3.0 ! welcome deathadder 2013 edition which new rubbed sides give me the grip i need !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cleanest and my favourite setup posted in this thread


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice job!


Thanks Dem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Looks much better. If I put a mirror by my wife's computer, she would never get any work done as she would be looking at herself the whole time there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha, that's where she does her makeup "stuff". While she FB and Pintrest.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice improvement!


Yeah man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Did she give you an award later coz you did one hell of an awesome job!


Ohhh yeah!


Clean looking setup @Pebruska and @Deep1923.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my "new" setup, i can't find a pic of my old desk layout, but nothing's changed much, other than little less cluttered desk and my baby lost weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE, for those who ask(there's always someone), I have rear speakers in front of me because they're configured in 4.1 (The same as 2.1 but with wider...sound?)


Very clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> 
> looks nice and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive changed my mouse after 13 years..r.i.p explorer 3.0 ! welcome deathadder 2013 edition which new rubbed sides give me the grip i need !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it. I have the same keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Cleanest and my favourite setup posted in this thread


Out of all 31,000+ posts in here, that is your favorite?? LOL








No offense to Deep1923...but c'mon.


----------



## Deep1923

im thinking about to bring the k60 back and change it with the k70 while the k70 is full mechanically and got the wrist rest !
only dont know which one..the black or silver edition..the leds will permanently turned off ! i also want to mod my new deathadder with white leds


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Out of all 31,000+ posts in here, that is your favorite?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to Deep1923...but c'mon.


Yes I dont like much fancy lights and stuff. Just simple and clean.








There can be nothing more I can ask for than exactly that setup with 3 monitors.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine:





Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Seredin

Good heavens, I always forget which thread is which.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Bookshelves looking classy seredin, also nice NES


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Bookshelves looking classy seredin, also nice NES


Hey, thanks. They make all the difference! You don't know what you have til you lose it, but in this case you don't know what you're missing til you experience it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, now you can listen to Bill Evans in the quality he deserves


----------



## Izvire

Installed new speakers, didn't bother with cable management:


----------



## rrims

Here's my most up to date setup:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Here is my updated pic with my new Air 540


----------



## gtsteviiee

Too lazy to go to my actual desktop so, this is my new computer area.. My bed


----------



## CptAsian

New case!


----------



## Remix65

power amplifiers like the qsc i have design their main boards upside down to prevent spillage. i wonder who'll be the first case manufacturer to have an upside down design. or whether it would even make sense to have one upside down


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> power amplifiers like the qsc i have design their main boards upside down to prevent spillage. i wonder who'll be the first case manufacturer to have an upside down design. or whether it would even make sense to have one upside down


there are plenty of reverse ATX cases out there....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Installed new speakers, didn't bother with cable management:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Here's my most up to date setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Here is my updated pic with my new Air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Too lazy to go to my actual desktop so, this is my new computer area.. My bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> New case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lots of great setups guys!








@gtsteviiee I LOLed, nice though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> there are plenty of reverse ATX cases out there....


This
But I think he means the back of the motherboard tray would be facing up towards the ceiling, as in literally upside down not just a reversed design. If that's the case though seems like a very odd design to me.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> he means the back of the motherboard tray would be facing up towards the ceiling, as in literally upside down not just a reversed design. If that's the case though seems like a very odd design to me.


take prodigy
stand on it's head
report back benchmarks and temps


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> take prodigy
> stand on it's head
> report back benchmarks and temps


You first.







Personally I don't think temps would be any better with a design like that....but that wasn't the point I was trying to make. I just think it looks weird, imagining it in my head at least.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> there are plenty of reverse ATX cases out there....


I'm talking upside down like horizontal upside down rofl....


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't think temps would be any better with a design like that....but that wasn't the point I was trying to make. I just think it looks weird, imagining it in my head at least.


Yeah it seems like it would put a lot of stress on the little plastic thingies that hold PCI slot cards in. Heavier GPUs I think would, over time, either warp some metal at screw points, or break out of the motherboard.

Seems risky. Gravity is our friend, methinks.


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Here's my most up to date setup:


I have this keyboard, its great except for gaming haha . Great setup though


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Here's my most up to date setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At first glance, I thought the ottoman was your chair.









Nice set up everyone.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> I have this keyboard, its great except for gaming haha . Great setup though


I love the keyboard. My backlighting is starting to go dim, but it's still a great keyboard. I don't mind it for gaming at all.


----------



## germslopz

Some of my key are starting to get somewhat loose from all the gaming. I would like to buy a Corsair K70, those look awesome. But i agree, it is a very good keyboard.


----------



## HPE1000

I had one for around a year and sold it before it started dimming on me, or before I started pc gaming because I knew I was going to destroy it.

I literally broke a dell membrane keyboard in less than an hour before gaming on it, the wasd keys stopped working so I realized mechanical was probably a smart thing to do, I don;t press hard on the keyboards but I guess that dell one was just really bad and scared me away from non mechanical keyboards for gaming especially.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will have an update for everyone shortly as I leave Afghanistan in 3 days and will be doing a complete rebuild of my office at home.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Here's my most up to date setup:


Is the color really that far off from the center and side screens?

May be the angle of the screens but it looks very off from the pics.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Is the color really that far off from the center and side screens?
> 
> May be the angle of the screens but it looks very off from the pics.


The color was off when I took that picture. I unplugged all my monitors, keyboard, mouse, etc and wire tired everything before that picture. I finished up, turned the computer on, and took this picture. But I did restore the color settings so they're all balanced again.


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_4296.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_4311.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_4284.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_3297.jpg.html


----------



## phre0n




----------



## spikezone2004

I just finished my side panel case mod so I thought id post a picture of my desk.

Getting a 22" led in a week to go next to my 24 instead of that 17" lol. I want too add led lights behind my monitors at some point too.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Too lazy to go to my actual desktop so, this is my new computer area.. My bed


cable management?


----------



## draterrojam

work set up...piles of work on the left and right I swear!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> work set up...piles of work on the left and right I swear![/QUOTE]
> what keyboard is that?
> are you working with a bottle of wine to drink?[IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif how fortunate


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> what keyboard is that?
> are you working with a bottle of wine to drink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how fortunate


It's the quickfire tk (browns) with the white body. Just brought it into work 
I work in the wine industry, so that is the least of my wine, someone just gave it to me to try out and let them know what I think. I have two boxes under my desk, about 30+ boxes in my storage room in the back, no idea how many in the ware house, two shelves filled in the kitchen and am making 4 tubs worth right now from Chilean grapes that we imported 
Obviously I'm working very hard today


----------



## Coree

My new setup:


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> My new setup:


Why you no mouse pad?!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Why you no mouse pad?!


No need hehe


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> My new setup:


What's the spell to make the wires disappear? :O


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> What's the spell to make the wires disappear? :O


On the back of my table I drilled screwholes and put 6 screws there. The wires are now hanging there. Easy, cheap and therefore very efficient


----------



## orange2k

Here is mine


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> On the back of my table I drilled screwholes and put 6 screws there. The wires are now hanging there. Easy, cheap and therefore very efficient


So there's no magic only good cable management?









Indeed it's good. Can't even see a single wire under the table. I tried that once but then dust came up on the back of the table like magnet









@orange2k That looks awesome..


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> So there's no magic only good cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it's good. Can't even see a single wire under the table. I tried that once but then dust came up on the back of the table like magnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @orange2k That looks awesome..


Could ya post some pics of your setup? Or have you posted already?


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> On the back of my table I drilled screwholes and put 6 screws there. The wires are now hanging there. Easy, cheap and therefore very efficient


I've got half a dozen of those plastic wall hooks with the removable double-sided sticky tape stuck on the backside of mine (same kind of concept)...makes getting to the wires super easy - I don't have to undo bundles of cables to move one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orange2k*
> 
> Here is mine






Very nice room setup. I'll admit, I'm quite jealous (my "office" is a desk in the master bedroom...just not enough rooms in our house for a dedicated room).


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Could ya post some pics of your setup? Or have you posted already?


I did but it must've gotten ignored since it's nothing special xD
Pentium R dual core E5200 @ 2.51ghz
2Gb ram,
Ati 4350 - 1gb
That's all I could afford for that time, got new case after saving for a while:

Wish this was real


----------



## fido

the stickers looks nice love itacthi


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> the stickers looks nice love itacthi


Photoshop*


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> I did but it must've gotten ignored since it's nothing special xD
> Pentium R dual core E5200 @ 2.51ghz
> 2Gb ram,
> Ati 4350 - 1gb
> That's all I could afford for that time, got new case after saving for a while:
> 
> Wish this was real


I love the Naruto picture, did you do that? and if so how?


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I love the Naruto picture, did you do that? and if so how?


Itachi, Ezio and that Skyrim logo are all Photoshopped







I did them in free time, was thinking how it will look with those things there in real








Here's more if you wanna see:


----------



## IRO-Bot

I think they mean, how did you get those pics onto the wall.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> I think they mean, how did you get those pics onto the wall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Itachi, Ezio and that Skyrim logo are all *Photoshopped*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them in free time, was thinking how it will look with those things there in real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more if you wanna see:
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> *Photoshopped*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> *Photoshopped*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> *Photoshopped*


Just puttin' this out there..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Just puttin' this out there..


THANK YOU!!! lol, its painful watching everyone ask over and over


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Just puttin' this out there..


There's an efficient way to get a point across.


----------



## PCModderMike

LOL


----------



## Nightlight9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Here is my updated pic with my new Air 540


Do you really need the Razer Nostromo ?







I mean...you have a Ducky which is far supperior.

BTW: I like the combination of red Ducky, blue DA and green 690









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> New case!


Nice cube-case and clean setup - Ducky Shine 2 is still my favourite keyboard


----------



## adam-c

dude that set up looks so clean, what is the monitor on the left. (awesome room dude








) @metallicamaster3 sorry i dont know how to quote the image properly


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Do you really need the Razer Nostromo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...you have a Ducky which is far supperior.
> 
> BTW: I like the combination of red Ducky, blue DA and green 690


Hey man, I was a hardcore console gamer, and the switch to keyboard was very overwhelming to me, the Razer Nostromo is a great product to break the ice, I'm slowly getting better on keyboard but find the nostromo better for fps..

And that's a 780 not a 690


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> the stickers looks nice love itacthi
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshop*
Click to expand...

Dude u must go to these shops who create stickers and print it then put it XD they look amazing specially minato is my fav


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Dude u must go to these shops who create stickers and print it then put it XD they look amazing specially minato is my fav


*facepalm*

Ok... They are not stickers, they are Photoshopped. He takes the pic of his room with a blank wall and Photoshops the image in....

Notice how all of the pics are exactly the same except for the anime image?


----------



## WALSRU

No he's saying that he should get a real one cut out (maybe vinyl) and put it on his wall


----------



## Miss Roxy

My room is really small, but here is a pic.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> My room is really small, but here is a pic.


Cute looks nice and cozy. Small is not bad


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> My room is really small, but here is a pic.


Nice







The white 500R is smexy.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Cute looks nice and cozy. Small is not bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This white 500R is smexy.


Aw thank you. It would be nice if I had more room though. The fact that I have 2 hamster bin in my room made it a little harder to walk around the room. XD

Yes! I love my white 500R case. XD I got it for a pretty good deal, too.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Cute looks nice and cozy. Small is not bad


"That is what she said"


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Dude u must go to these shops who create stickers and print it then put it XD they look amazing specially minato is my fav


I thought of printing out and then cutting them out carefully and stick them up ran out of ink








I will try it soon.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Dude u must go to these shops who create stickers and print it then put it XD they look amazing specially minato is my fav
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Ok... They are not stickers, they are Photoshopped. He takes the pic of his room with a blank wall and Photoshops the image in....
> 
> Notice how all of the pics are exactly the same except for the anime image?
Click to expand...

ye i meant to Get it done and make real sticker,

@Miss Roxy where did u buy that bear from wana get 1 for my gf, she will cuddling it all night







it is cute


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> @Miss Roxy where did u buy that bear from wanna get 1 for my gf, she will cuddling it all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is cute


I don't know if there is a store in your area that carries licensed san-x product(s), but the bear you see is called Korilakkuma. It's a female bear.

There's a male version ( brown colored bear ) called Rilakkuma. Google it. :3


----------



## 17mayis

did install some led


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> My room is really small, but here is a pic.


Mmmm, milkbones. Alway good to have some in the bedroom incase a dog invasion happens at night.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Mmmm, milkbones. Alway good to have some in the bedroom incase a dog invasion happens at night.


I actually got that for my hamster... LOL


----------



## 4Strings

Here's my setup:


I really need to clean up all those cables under my table... :]


----------



## Remix65

they'll get a hold of your feet and you'll be stuck there forever. the more you move the more you'll be electrocuted and your stuff will blow up...

it happened to me once.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> they'll get a hold of your feet and you'll be stuck there forever. the more you move the more you'll be electrocuted and your stuff will blow up...
> 
> it happened to me once.


Man, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## 4Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> they'll get a hold of your feet and you'll be stuck there forever. the more you move the more you'll be electrocuted and your stuff will blow up...
> 
> it happened to me once.

























I better get started then, eh?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> they'll get a hold of your feet and you'll be stuck there forever. the more you move the more you'll be electrocuted and your stuff will blow up...
> 
> it happened to me once.


Electric quicksand, mmmm


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4Strings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better get started then, eh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Electric quicksand, mmmm


cable management requires a lot of discipline and patience out of me. i've bought longer cables many weeks ago but very busy schedule.


----------



## draterrojam

Updated...waiting for my Corsair 540 case, can't wait.


----------



## HPE1000

What is with the waviness of the picture?


----------



## Remix65

panorama...


----------



## Remix65

...could also be that he has so much jell on his hair that everything around him is getting sea sick.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> Updated...waiting for my Corsair 540 case, can't wait.


WATCH OUT!!! there is a headless cat about to take over your desk.


----------



## HPE1000

Cat takeover


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cat takeover


Aw he/she is so fluffy! cute! :3


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Aw he/she is so fluffy! cute! :3










It's a he, we have 5 cats and this one is almost always in my room messing stuff up

Such a lazy cat


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a he, we have 5 cats and this one is almost always in my room messing stuff up
> 
> Such a lazy cat


whaaa. five cats? i hope you have dust filters on your case. i have two short hairs and i have to tell them to keep their dander and fur away from my comp case. they don't listen to me and then just jump on my lap while i am yelling at them. so i start to pet them and all is forgiven. Darn cats won't let me stay angry. I hate them for that


----------



## connectwise

This is a post our cat thread?


----------



## draterrojam

He drank everything!!!


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## tezza192

My Setup


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My Setup


You sir need to invest in a nice big desk like the galant, extra long for both rigs. Very nice though.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> WATCH OUT!!! there is a headless cat about to take over your desk.


OMG how did I miss that the first time around?


----------



## MrSharkington

Changed mine up a little


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> Changed mine up a little


I like your case


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> Changed mine up a little


Where is a headless cat? No attention for you with no headless or fluffy cat, lmao









Lol, nice set up







Just looks kinda cramped.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Where is a headless cat? No attention for you with no headless or fluffy cat, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looks kinda cramped.


Thanks







the laptop isn't usually there so it isn't as cramped as it looks, though I am thinking of a desk upgrade.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> My Setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup. The 600T looks great.


----------



## hooded24

Where did you get the LED lighting?
Its beautiful


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> Updated...waiting for my Corsair 540 case, can't wait.


----------



## vangsfreaken

So... For some reason I can't upload pics from my phone, but right now my system is spread over two rooms... 3 monitors and a surround-system makes a lot of cables...


----------



## LuminatX

How I love this thread so


----------



## Nightlight9000

Blue is my favourite colour


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Blue is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoo, that looks great







Really clean.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I like blue too btw


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Blue is my favourite colour






I like it, what is the name of that monitor stand or where did you get it? Nice set up btw


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> I like it, what is the name of that monitor stand or where did you get it? Nice set up btw


That's an old P2370 from Samsung, they don't make it any more but it was the default stand for it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001330


----------



## hooded24

Nice cable management!!!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> My new setup:


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Blue is my favourite colour


Really nice setup.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's an old P2370 from Samsung, they don't make it any more but it was the default stand for it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001330


At first glance it looked like the night light served as a monitor mount lol. Maybe thats what he meant.


----------



## EpicPie

Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.

Before:
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html

After:
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


Such a big difference a nice desk will make! Very nice lighting as well!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightlight9000*
> 
> Blue is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it! Clean and subtle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


Looks a lot better EpicPie.


----------



## hooded24

Visually pleasing. Great job!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


----------



## CSCoder4ever

well I'm late to the cat party... but here's one of my cats...



he just loves loves loves my seat...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well I'm late to the cat party... but here's one of my cats...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just loves loves loves my seat...


The pic is so dark.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well I'm late to the cat party... but here's one of my cats...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just loves loves loves my seat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is so dark.
Click to expand...

Sorry if you can't see that cat.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html


boyfriends !?!?! wow


----------



## draterrojam

New case today...oh how glorious!


----------



## Yoneda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> New case today...oh how glorious!


I like that case, looks cool!
Also, is that a Schiit Headphone amp and DAC? Do you like them?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case today...oh how glorious!


That's a really nice and clean setup. The sideways mousepad really bugs me, though.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> boyfriends !?!?! wow


Problem?


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> boyfriends !?!?! wow
> 
> 
> 
> Problem?
Click to expand...

i was like this









then i read that and saw the photo's









but when u did reply i turned into


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That's a really nice and clean setup. The sideways mousepad really bugs me, though.


is my mouse pad sideways...or is my entire desk side ways....think about it


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Nice cable management!!!!


Thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case today...oh how glorious!


That's a nice set up you have there. What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## kzim9

Update pics of my area.....


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Update pics of my area.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, looks awesome. Lots of pcs and a TV in one corner.


----------



## Blindrage606

Updated it a bit.





Got this in today, from Club Nintendo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Got this in today, from Club Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't tell me that was the platinum reward this year lol









I want something good


----------



## hooded24

Loving the Super mario picture! .... Clean and nice setup



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Updated it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in today, from Club Nintendo.


----------



## phillyd

Pipo Max M9 (Quad Core Cortex A9 @1.6GHz, 2GB RAM,


Lenovo ThinkPad Twist 2 (i5 3317u @2.4GHz, 4GB 1600MHz RAM, HD4000, 500GB HDD+ 24GB SSD, 12.5" 1366x768 Multitouch IPS)


ThinkPad flipped backwards


Nokia Lumia 920


Asus RT-N95R Router, Asus ThunderFX DAC, Klipsch Promedia 2.1


Razer Naga Epic


The SwitchBox


Better shot of the rig


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Pipo Max M9 (Quad Core Cortex A9 @1.6GHz, 2GB RAM,
> 
> 
> Lenovo ThinkPad Twist 2 (i5 3317u @2.4GHz, 4GB 1600MHz RAM, HD4000, 500GB HDD+ 24GB SSD, 12.5" 1366x768 Multitouch IPS)
> 
> 
> ThinkPad flipped backwards
> 
> 
> Nokia Lumia 920
> 
> 
> Asus RT-N95R Router, Asus ThunderFX DAC, Klipsch Promedia 2.1
> 
> 
> Razer Naga Epic
> 
> 
> The SwitchBox
> 
> 
> Better shot of the rig






Razer fan ,







change ur background and ur setup will be perfect razer oh also paint walls Dark Green


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Updated it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in today, from Club Nintendo.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Razer fan ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> change ur background and ur setup will be perfect razer oh also paint walls Dark Green


I like Razer a lot, but not enough to make my whole battlestation Razer-themed


----------



## Viridian1

Just finished wire management outside of my case today, no more snakes nest under my desk and its such a relief. I should have took a before shot. I'm in desperate need of a new desk.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I like Razer a lot, but not enough to make my whole battlestation Razer-themed


Gotta advertise to yourself yo


----------



## Ferling

Old


A bit updated. mounted power strip for a cleaner look


----------



## phillyd

Spoilersss....
But thanks XD


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Really nice setup


Thanks.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Update pics of my area.....


I like.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, just cleaned up my desk a bit better than prior and got rid of all those game cases, what do you guys think? (and the reason theres no headphones on the headphone stand yet is cause I'm waiting for my ATH M50's to arrive)


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished wire management outside of my case today, no more snakes nest under my desk and its such a relief. I should have took a before shot. I'm in desperate need of a new desk.


Lovely computer room man....but it's a bit tiny for me....


----------



## hooded24

Nice!!! A set of speakers would be great!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just cleaned up my desk a bit better than prior and got rid of all those game cases, what do you guys think? (and the reason theres no headphones on the headphone stand yet is cause I'm waiting for my ATH M50's to arrive)


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just updated my boyfriends and my own computer area/studio setup.
> 
> Before:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0867.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0874.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0877.jpg.html
> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/EpicPie/media/IMAG0878.jpg.html






Extreme Makeover - Computer Room Edition.

I like little alcoves like that...used to live in a house with a room that had an alcove like that and had my desk set up in there.


----------



## FFOX

My current setup:


I am thinking about trying to find a small table/stand that I could sit the computer on under the corner of the desk to free up some desk space. It would be a bit cramped though and haven't found anything yet that i have had in mind.


----------



## Viridian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Lovely computer room man....but it's a bit tiny for me....


Its tiny because its in the other side of my room next to a closet, its small but its cozy







but I'm moving into a much bigger room soon and I'll be getting an IKEA galant or maybe 2!


----------



## jameschisholm

My current setup after a tidy up. I'll have more pictures soon.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Old
> 
> 
> A bit updated. mounted power strip for a cleaner look


Electric desk?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Update pics of my area.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Didnt you used to have a baby gate up??


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Lovely computer room man....but it's a bit tiny for me....


Computer closet FTW!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Electric desk?


Looks like it might be an amp, if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## Viridian1

Heres a shot of under my desk, I really love how my wire management came out,


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a shot of under my desk, I really love how my wire management came out,


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> My current setup:
> 
> I am thinking about trying to find a small table/stand that I could sit the computer on under the corner of the desk to free up some desk space. It would be a bit cramped though and haven't found anything yet
> that i have had in mind.


i bought a cheap coffee table from ikea for 10 bucks. fits my PC on it and it sits below my desk, have a look at my latest pics in this thread.


----------



## ACM

HTPC entertainment hub DONE!
Gonna post my work/gaming area tomorrow.

And yes my center channel is located very oddly until I get a mount for the top of my TV.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> HTPC entertainment hub DONE!
> Gonna post my work/gaming area tomorrow.
> 
> And yes my center channel is located very oddly until I get a mount for the top of my TV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great. Very snug!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Looks great. Very snug!


Thanks








I'm glad it all fit in lol, I got about 2 inches on each sides of my front towers.


----------



## hooded24

looking good there.

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a shot of under my desk, I really love how my wire management came out,


----------



## Viridian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> looking good there.


Thanks! And it will be even better once I get a longer VGA cable for my second monitor, thats what that ONE CORD is above the left side of the case. It wasn't long enough to be bunched with the rest of the cables to the right. Made me very upset hahaha


----------



## hooded24

yeah, that is the same for me too!!!! my new monitor is coming soon. and i want to mount one above the other. but the cables will be too short to be twirls along the sides of the table...






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> Thanks! And it will be even better once I get a longer VGA cable for my second monitor, thats what that ONE CORD is above the left side of the case. It wasn't long enough to be bunched with the rest of the cables to the right. Made me very upset hahaha


----------



## Viridian1

Yeah its a pain in the ass, at least its not the power cable too! I ziptied a surge protector to the back of each of the rear legs of my desk. The 2nd monitor is plugged into the left one with my subwoofer and my lamp, and the right one is all of my computer stuff and my xbox. It keeps everything hidden quite well.


----------



## Jabba1977

Some pics of my current "workplace",jeje.... last added: Poster above the monitor ¡¡¡ INCREDIBLE !!!


----------



## Remix65

i don't know what to believe anymore... is that poster photoshopped?









is the whole setup photoshopped?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i don't know what to believe anymore... is that poster photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the whole setup photoshopped?


Everything is a lie


----------



## Jabba1977

Jaja...Everything is REAL!!!, very real!!!....Do you like? 

Perhaps want to bet with me???? 

Regards...


----------



## hooded24

nice poster! but from image here, it looks like CGI.

tidy up wires... and set up will be awesome


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Some pics of my current "workplace",jeje.... last added: Poster above the monitor ¡¡¡ INCREDIBLE !!!


----------



## Jabba1977

The wires "are fine"...the desktop area on the tablet is very clean...but as I have the ring in this position...your eyes fixed in the wires!!!.

What means "CGI"...the poster is from GW2...hehe. It´s AWESOME!!!!.

Thanks, sorry for my English.


----------



## USFORCES

Pictures,


----------



## Seredin

dat venom in the corner


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished wire management outside of my case today, no more snakes nest under my desk and its such a relief. I should have took a before shot. I'm in desperate need of a new desk.


Dude i would die in that small room if i had my set up in their.

I have a decent sized room and it turns in to a sauna! And that's with my AC cranked to 68 -__- and im water cooled lol.


----------



## Accuracy158

What? I've seen everything in this thread? ...I must have missed a bunch of pages at some point. I hope I haven't really looked at 3128 pages.

Maybe I'll contribute sometime but I don't really have a camera or photography skills... There's also a cable monster under my desk and he's slowly spreading his tentacles all around the tiny room.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's an updated picture of my setup.









& this is what it looks like at night... XD


----------



## Sunreeper

Black rock shooter


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Black rock shooter


Haha ~ yeah. I'm surprised you could tell.


----------



## Sunreeper

I know my anime


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> dat venom in the corner


Yep dat's venom in the corner, keep my change in them


----------



## Cyph3r

New desk, keyboard and mouse/desk pad


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Some pics of my current "workplace",jeje.... last added: Poster above the monitor ¡¡¡ INCREDIBLE !!!


Love your pc case man.....
if i remember correct there is a full tower version that costs here in Greece 2-3 years ago 500 euros...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Some pics of my current "workplace",jeje.... last added: Poster above the monitor ¡¡¡ INCREDIBLE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your pc case man.....
> if i remember correct there is a full tower version that costs here in Greece 2-3 years ago 500 euros...
Click to expand...

That case is the thermaltake level 10 gt it is already a full tower case and I love it







I think the case you're referring to is the thermaltake level 10, which was a much more elegant but expensive case. The level 10 gt is basically a revised and much cheaper case based on the design language of the level 10.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just gave my room a tidy and updated the desk with some mods - Most notable for me was using the old school computer desk as shelving for my av receiver and finally getting a hook to hang my HD800's.


----------



## Sunreeper

What monitors are those?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What monitors are those?


ASUS VG248QE 24" LED LCD 144Hz Monitor, 1ms response GTG, Less than 5ms input Lag, 1080p. I highly recommend them as you can see in my signature I have a review.


----------



## WALSRU

Fantastic bezels!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> What monitors are those?
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS VG248QE 24" LED LCD 144Hz Monitor, 1ms response GTG, Less than 5ms input Lag, 1080p. I highly recommend them as you can see in my signature I have a review.
Click to expand...

Yes amazing setup







unfortunately I'm on my phone so thats why I was unable to see the post.


----------



## Demented

Finally got the back room organized somewhat.





All SwitchWAVE stuff



Rolls out for easy access!


----------



## Miss Roxy

Lol you keep your newegg boxes? XD


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Lol you keep your newegg boxes? XD


I do for a month or so to make sure the thing I bought doesn't die, and I keep all my product boxes inside of the actual amazon or newegg box.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I do for a month or so to make sure the thing I bought doesn't die, and I keep all my product boxes inside of the actual amazon or newegg box.


Ah okay. Yeah, I keep my product boxes too ~ but rarely the newegg / amazon boxes just because I have plenty of boxes to ship it back in ( in case it's defective ). XD


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Lol you keep your newegg boxes? XD


There's water cooling parts, and the inner workings of my Switch 810 in there.


----------



## Miss Roxy

oOoOoOo


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Ah okay. Yeah, I keep my product boxes too ~ but rarely the newegg / amazon boxes just because I have plenty of boxes to ship it back in ( in case it's defective ). XD


Same. Keeping all my product boxes takes up enough space as is....I don't really hold onto the boxes that items shipped in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> There's water cooling parts, and the inner workings of my Switch 810 in there.


Is that still a go?


----------



## Sunreeper

I keep my product boxes and made a decorative wall with them


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I keep my product boxes and made a decorative wall with them


I'd like to see how you did that. I have some pretty nice boxes that I've been saving for something like that.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Everything is a lie


that i believe...


----------



## hooded24

AWESOME! real cool...
sadly (for me), such great monitor really need top of range graphic card to fully unleash its potential. (correct me if i am wrong..)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> ASUS VG248QE 24" LED LCD 144Hz Monitor, 1ms response GTG, Less than 5ms input Lag, 1080p. I highly recommend them as you can see in my signature I have a review.


----------



## LuminatX

Photo's aren't the best as I still need to clean and fix my giant rats nest of cables lol.
( Ps, its just an Alienware case! don't get your panties in a bundle







)







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Finally got the back room organized somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All SwitchWAVE stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls out for easy access!


What desk is that?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Same. Keeping all my product boxes takes up enough space as is....I don't really hold onto the boxes that items shipped in.
> Is that still a go?


As soon as I get settled in back there, and get some practice under my belt. I still have all the parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What desk is that?


Some cheap walmart desk bought a long long long time ago...


----------



## Jeci

Bit a repost, but there's been a few additions since I last posted, so why not:

Movie viewing/cinema area:



Procrastination Station:



Lab, which will be seeing the addition of a server shortly:



Edit - One of the room as a whole:


----------



## Seredin

That looks awesome!


----------



## bomberjun

My room.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Edit - One of the room as a whole:


nice.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bit a repost, but there's been a few additions since I last posted, so why not:
> 
> Movie viewing/cinema area:
> 
> 
> 
> Procrastination Station:
> 
> 
> 
> Lab, which will be seeing the addition of a server shortly:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - One of the room as a whole:


How do you like the SIberia V2's? I am not going to get an answer about them on any of the audio threads but I see you have them, and I have a friend who owns them and likes them so I might buy them for gaming/skype.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How do you like the SIberia V2's? I am not going to get an answer about them on any of the audio threads but I see you have them, and I have a friend who owns them and likes them so I might buy them for gaming/skype.


Super comfy that's for sure as well as the microphone is decent - although they're my first pair of over-ear headphones so I can't really comment on sound quality in comparison to anything else


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Super comfy that's for sure as well as the microphone is decent - although they're my first pair of over-ear headphones so I can't really comment on sound quality in comparison to anything else


I'll give my opinion as well - they are comfy, but my ears started to hurt after a couple of hours of use. That, of course, depends on the user. Sound quality is what you can expect at that price point for a headset, clear and crisp. Obviously not good at all compared to proper headphones but they're not supposed to be in the first place. The mic is alright, it's great that you can hide it in the structure. I have owned both the original Siberias and the V2s and I have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## bxrdj

My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!


----------



## LuminatX

One does not simply post photo's like that and not post a link to some of their music!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's sexy...


----------



## james111333

A bit of a mess in this picture but here's my _Lazyboy_ 'work station / computer room' Check out my build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409224/3d-gaming-room-build-log


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!


dat tilt.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Bit a repost, but there's been a few additions since I last posted, so why not:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Movie viewing/cinema area:
> 
> 
> 
> Procrastination Station:
> 
> 
> 
> Lab, which will be seeing the addition of a server shortly:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - One of the room as a whole:


Very clean.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> One does not simply post photo's like that and not post a link to some of their music!


I used to post my music on OCN all the time, nobody would listen. lol


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I used to post my music on OCN all the time, nobody would listen. lol


I must have not seen it, I try to listen to all posted music personally.
Was just playing these for a buddy tonight.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jake-wiersema

demented-3%5Dtps://soundcloud.com/demented-3%5B/URL[/MEDIA]]


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I used to post my music on OCN all the time, nobody would listen. lol


I can't even get my wife to listen to my music most of the time. Unless it's an Adele remix... Then she's all over it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I must have not seen it, I try to listen to all posted music personally.
> Was just playing these for a buddy tonight.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jake-wiersema
> 
> demented-3%5Dtps://soundcloud.com/demented-3%5B/URL[/MEDIA]]




Glad someone is enjoying my tunes.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I can't even get my wife to listen to my music most of the time. Unless it's an Adele remix... Then she's all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone is enjoying my tunes.


adele's always complaining and crying in her songs. maybe your wife's trying to tell you something


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!


very nice setup. what's the small monitor model number?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> very nice setup. what's the small monitor model number?


Looks like a tablet on a bracket to me...


----------



## hooded24

Would be a little cramped for me.

but got to admit, it looks really nice...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!


----------



## infernoRS

Moved the stuff to the bedroom, it's still missing some curtains and wall art...


----------



## Demented

A little more organized...I can feel SwitchWAVE getting finished soon!!!


----------



## Viridian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Dude i would die in that small room if i had my set up in their.
> 
> I have a decent sized room and it turns in to a sauna! And that's with my AC cranked to 68 -__- and im water cooled lol.


There is another half to my room which is like 4 ft wider than what you see here, my room runs comfortably/cold at 72 degrees depending on if I'm running photoshop or gaming or if its just idle.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My Ikea items finally arrived. Spent the morning removing the old desk, cleaning, and then putting the new items up.

I still need to buy a desktop mic stand though.

Photos were taken with my phone. Apologies.

*OLD*


*NEW*


----------



## john1016

The new desk and pc shelf look great


----------



## CptAsian

I'm on vacation in Maine. Staying at Gray's Cottage. It's a nice little place, so this will be my setup for a week.





The only things that are mine are the laptop and mouse. And phone. The view's awesome.


----------



## Esguelha

That close to the water, you need a kayak.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esguelha*
> 
> That close to the water, you need a kayak.


We might actually do some kayaking this week; not sure.


----------



## gl0ry

Here's my room. Threw in pics of my keyboard because I love it







. Pics of my pc are in the sig if anyone is interested.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my room. Threw in pics of my keyboard because I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics of my pc are in the sig if anyone is interested.


nice setup! also nice speakers, i just got a set! amazing for the price!


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> nice setup! also nice speakers, i just got a set! amazing for the price!


Thank you!

Yeah I agree man, the Klipschs are really amazing. I also told some friends about it and they feel the same way.


----------



## _REAPER_

Small update on my setup let me know what you guys think


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on vacation in Maine. Staying at Gray's Cottage. It's a nice little place, so this will be my setup for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things that are mine are the laptop and mouse. And phone. The view's awesome


I assume that lake is under some sort of level control otherwise have fun in the spring! hehe


----------



## RB Snake

Gotta test out the ipad 4's camera. Also gotta a new TV a few months ago, loving it IPS TVs are amazing.


----------



## Miss Roxy

I bought this:



& now my setup looks like this:


----------



## EpicPie

^ I have the same lighting kit, put it on the under side of my desk.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ I have the same lighting kit, put it on the under side of my desk.


Nice! I wanted to do that too... but I'll do it whenever I get a new desk.


----------



## Madman340

That's a pretty neat little kit. Imagine having something like that as an inset in the ceiling, with the RGB selector & intensity on the wall like a light switch...


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi I just completed my PC Gaming Room and I want to share it here. Ty.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana




----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi I just completed my PC Gaming Room and I want to share it here. Ty.


NICE! Whats the desk?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi I just completed my PC Gaming Room and I want to share it here. Ty.


Looks awesome simply amazing


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi I just completed my PC Gaming Room and I want to share it here. Ty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that desk. Great setup.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> My latest, I changed the previous desk to a corner desk ... pretty happy with the outcome!


Just awesome man!!!


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi I just completed my PC Gaming Room and I want to share it here. Ty.


My Favorite of recent, any info on the desk, it is very nice!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Was supposed to be my work/gaming desktop but, it became a mining rig out of nowhere.. (hence the mis matched gpu's)


----------



## Anoxy

What's with the fan on the table?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What's with the fan on the table?


Keeps the cards a little cooler since both of them are constantly running max load 24/7.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> NICE! Whats the desk?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like that desk. Great setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Looks awesome simply amazing


Thank you guys, the desk is made from MDF Medium-density fibreboard and its finished with a bilayer polyurethane varnish (Customized on lenght width height). Cheers.


----------



## stevebd62




----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I bought this:


Which lighting kit is that?

Did not know Ikea had LED light kits, and for cheap too!


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Which lighting kit is that?
> 
> Did not know Ikea had LED light kits, and for cheap too!


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

Yeah I didn't know about it until my recent visit. XD

It's nice how you can change em' into several different colors. ( rather than just one )


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/
> 
> Yeah I didn't know about it until my recent visit. XD
> 
> It's nice how you can change em' into several different colors. ( rather than just one )


Right after Christmas, I was looking for RGB led controller kits and could only find DIY kits or Phobya RF LED Controller.


----------



## bxrdj

lowes has a better set than ikea, cheaper, more strips and more light options.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> lowes has a better set than ikea, cheaper, more strips and more light options.


Could you send me a link? I'm having trouble finding a similar product.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Didnt you used to have a baby gate up??


Nope, My 2 year old likes to help out on the pc's, and know what not to touch


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*


lol is that a bong or powerade on the floor...


----------



## HPE1000

lol..


----------



## infernoRS

The Ikea strips are by no means cheap... They're easy to setup and use, that's the whole idea of Ikea stuff usually. I have a couple of those too, but when I need leds I order them directly from China.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> The Ikea strips are by no means cheap... They're easy to setup and use, that's the whole idea of Ikea stuff usually. I have a couple of those too, but when I need leds I order them directly from China.


Yeah, that's what i don't get, why people always say "ikea stuff is impossible to assemble", all you need is common sense and opposable thumbs (and maybe instructions), rest comes with the product.

Come on, People!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Was supposed to be my work/gaming desktop but, it became a mining rig out of nowhere.. (hence the mis matched gpu's)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean set up and nice pics.


----------



## Remix65

those pics are killer. i'm not even gnnna comment out of jealousy.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Amazon/Ebay has cheaper LED kits most of the time. Friend of mine got 25ft. of RGB, connectors and a controller for $15 with free ship on Ebay. Several people i've seen here on OCN have gotten them from Amazon for under $25 for 15+ feet. The ones at IKEA are not cheap by any means.

I got the 12" red strip in my case for $.99 on Ebay and it's been going strong for almost a year.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Yeah, that's what i don't get, why people always say "ikea stuff is impossible to assemble", all you need is common sense and opposable thumbs (and maybe instructions), rest comes with the product.
> 
> Come on, People!


Indeed. The instructions are so simple that you have to be a total (censored) if you can't assemble their stuff. You might actually need a hammer and in some cases even a flathead screwdriver to assemble some of their products, they are not usually supplied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Amazon/Ebay has cheaper LED kits most of the time. Friend of mine got 25ft. of RGB, connectors and a controller for $15 with free ship on Ebay. Several people i've seen here on OCN have gotten them from Amazon for under $25 for 15+ feet. The ones at IKEA are not cheap by any means.
> 
> I got the 12" red strip in my case for $.99 on Ebay and it's been going strong for almost a year.


Yeah, I order them always from Ebay. It's cheap and you can customize them for your own use if you can diy a bit, the Ikea strips are bad for anything like that. As I said, the only reason I see to buy them from Ikea is the ease of use, you just have to attach them to something, run and connect the connectors and plug them to the wall. Actually need to order some leds again so I can customize my new apartment with them. Love the sleek look of led lighting.


----------



## bxrdj

http://www.lowes.com/pd_696-24994-HTP904E_0__?productId=3316942&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/pd_913-24994-HTP1506E_0__?productId=4329105&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=

I have the first one, there is a newer one that is more expensive too (second link)


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Could you send me a link? I'm having trouble finding a similar product.


http://www.lowes.com/pd_696-24994-HTP904E_0__?productId=3316942&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/pd_913-24994-HTP1506E_0__?productId=4329105&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=

I have the first one, there is a newer one that is more expensive too (second link)


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> lowes has a better set than ikea, cheaper, more strips and more light options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_696-24994-HTP904E_0__?productId=3316942&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_913-24994-HTP1506E_0__?productId=4329105&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=
> 
> I have the first one, there is a newer one that is more expensive too (second link)


How is that cheaper than ikea's set? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/
The first link shows $49.98. Ikea shows $39.99. The difference is $9.99. -_-

Sure, it has more light options and the quality may be better than ikea... but it's *NOT* cheaper like you claimed. Besides, the detail says: *multicolor LED lighting system - four 9" light bars*. Ikea comes with four 10" light bars. You're getting the same amount of light bars. o_o


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_696-24994-HTP904E_0__?productId=3316942&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_913-24994-HTP1506E_0__?productId=4329105&Ntt=cyron&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcyron&facetInfo=
> 
> I have the first one, there is a newer one that is more expensive too (second link)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> How is that cheaper than ikea's set? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/
> The first link shows $49.98. Ikea shows $39.99. The difference is $9.99. -_-
> 
> Sure, it has more light options and the quality may be better than ikea... but it's *NOT* cheaper like you claimed. Besides, the detail says: *multicolor LED lighting system - four 9" light bars*. Ikea comes with four 10" light bars. You're getting the same amount of light bars. o_o


*cough* EBAY! *cough*


----------



## EpicPie

Guis, stop. No one cares which lights are cheaper.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Guis, stop. No one cares which lights are cheaper.


i haven't looked or followed what they're talking about. but i think i could use some lights. *my question is which are the better built and more duarable lights? i dont care about which is cheaper.*


----------



## CSCoder4ever

if I wanted LEDs... I'd get an 800D, many many LED fans, an NZXT LED strip, Crucial Ballistix LED memory, and maybe a couple more LED strips...

I'd LED out the machine instead of my desk









only thing I need to see is the keyboard, and a backlit easily suffices.


----------



## Jixr

Updated my desk a little bit since I posted way way back.

Picked up another 27" korean ( $150 ftw! ), another vesa arm as well as a mech keyboard with custom keycaps.

Njoi


I try to keep as much crap off my desk, which is why my speakers, usb hub, and a storage bin are all hidden away, mounted to the back of the monitors







Pics look dark, but I don't feel like retaking them.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Updated my desk a little bit since I posted way way back.
> 
> Picked up another 27" korean ( $150 ftw! ), another vesa arm as well as a mech keyboard with custom keycaps.
> 
> Njoi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep as much crap off my desk, which is why my speakers, usb hub, and a storage bin are all hidden away, mounted to the back of the monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics look dark, but I don't feel like retaking them.


Now that's a clean set up. $150 for the monitor, lucky! eBay?


----------



## Jixr

Craigslist, a guy was moving to australia and he was asking 300, but his plane left the next day, so i offered what I could and took it home.
Not sure If I want to sell it and make a few bucks or what. 2 27's is almost too much screen space, and it eats my desk. its about 4' width of monitors and 1440x5120 is pretty crazy.

Basically when I play a game i shift my keyboard/mouse and chair over to one monitor or the other.


----------



## Remix65

2 27's side by side i'd consider too wide. i didnt like my 30 when i had it as a main monitor. i found it a little too wide to have it at a comfortable distance. and i'd say i have more than perfect vision.
i prefer the 3 (or 5) monitors in portrait tilted towards the center. i think the key of having plenty of real estate is having it all face you instead of away from you. that's why large screens are to be at a distance away. or curved like the prototypes.
so don't sell. at this point there's no turning back. your'e on one us. i say get another 27" and flip them portrait.
infact just flip them right now to portrait mode. it'll be odd at first but i promise you'll never turn back.


----------



## Jixr

Only problem with that is I would have to run my games on a single portrait screen.


----------



## Hamy144

Spent almost a whole day cleaning my desk.


----------



## Seredin

The mountain of games lel


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Spent almost a whole day cleaning my desk.


What's up with all the bottles?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's up with all the bottles?


He pee's in em' when he's too lazy to go to the bathroom.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> He pee's in em' when he's too lazy to go to the bathroom.


I was about to say that, lol!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> He pee's in em' when he's too lazy to go to the bathroom.


drip drip drip


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's up with all the bottles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> He pee's in em' when he's too lazy to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Draygonn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

I guess it's cool. As long as he doesn't get the bottles mixed up.


----------



## Hamy144

No they are not pee bottles, I'm just too lazy to take them downstairs to the bin.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Draygonn

Back on topic, got some Airmotiv 4s instead of a good camera.


----------



## Blindrage606

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Updated my desk a little bit since I posted way way back.
> 
> Picked up another 27" korean ( $150 ftw! ), another vesa arm as well as a mech keyboard with custom keycaps.
> 
> Njoi
> 
> 
> I try to keep as much crap off my desk, which is why my speakers, usb hub, and a storage bin are all hidden away, mounted to the back of the monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics look dark, but I don't feel like retaking them.






Idk, the different bezel sizes irk me. Go back to a single or get matching monitors


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> 
> Idk, the different bezel sizes irk me. Go back to a single or get matching monitors


Yeah, there is a thread about removing the bezels ( since the panels are the same ) I might try out that route or something similar.

Still on the fence about what i'm gonna do with the extra one though, Its perfect for my general browsing and photoediting work, but sucks for gaming as I scoot my chair and keyboard over to one monitor.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, there is a thread about removing the bezels ( since the panels are the same ) I might try out that route or something similar.
> 
> Still on the fence about what i'm gonna do with the extra one though, Its perfect for my general browsing and photoediting work, but sucks for gaming as I scoot my chair and keyboard over to one monitor.


You could have one in the centre and game on it and the secondary to one side, that's how I do it atleast.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Back on topic, got some Airmotiv 4s instead of a good camera.


They're more important anyway







How ya liking them?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> They're more important anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ya liking them?


First foray into decent speakers for my computer. Enjoying what I'm hearing so far. The Heil tweeters are terrific. Bass doesn't extend low but is well defined. The rear EQ adjustments were useful for dialing in the sound. This is my first nearfield setup, very much enjoying the soundstage/imaging. I can see keeping these for a long time.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> First foray into decent speakers for my computer. Enjoying what I'm hearing so far. The Heil tweeters are terrific. Bass doesn't extend low but is well defined. The rear EQ adjustments were useful for dialing in the sound. This is my first nearfield setup, very much enjoying the soundstage/imaging. I can see keeping these for a long time.


I'm still looking into to getting some "real" sound from my rig.


----------



## stevebd62

no not a bong i know better than publish evidence.


----------



## Cryosis00

Setup closeup


Setup panned out


Right Wall/Right Corner


Back Wall


Left Wall/Left Corner


----------



## MocoIMO

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Setup closeup
> 
> 
> Setup panned out
> 
> 
> Right Wall/Right Corner
> 
> 
> Back Wall
> 
> 
> Left Wall/Left Corner






Nice room


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Setup closeup






Setup panned out


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Right Wall/Right Corner


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Back Wall


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Left Wall/Left Corner


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just EPIC!


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> One does not simply post photo's like that and not post a link to some of their music!




__
https://soundcloud.com/sinishagolemac%2Fcrazy-flutes


----------



## connectwise

Please also post your penis size.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## RushiMP

This is where I try and save lives:





This is where I work on my life stuff:







This is where I take the n00b life:













This is where I store my junk:





Lights Off:







Lights On:







Parts and stuff:



Assembly area:



Keeps it cool for the overclocks:



Cold adult refreshments:



Resized and added pictures are removed the missing links.


----------



## Methos07

Well, then.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EpicPie

Someone's e-peen is to large for this thread.


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This is where I try and save lives:
> http://imageshack.com/i/fvzptqj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmsx1mj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/5h9ti1j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I work on my life stuff:
> http://imageshack.com/i/5e3snaj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> FX-8350 Rig in SGI Octane Case Mod
> 
> This is where I take the n00b life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/naghhyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/myekrlj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gv46jsj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iu8t7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1qr8rrj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/jmnujyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gi6hn7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I store my life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f59ab6j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1q7dh2j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/ja5kgxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is how I keep my life straight:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f2q1uxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is what limits my progress:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmh1x4j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Recap:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nl5j0yj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/16nzroj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/058uwvj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/j50pqhj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com





Just wow!!! love the board on the wall, and that rackmount server!!!!!!!!! WAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! do you fold btw?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

HOLY SH.... OH MY GOD!!!, Are you a scientist?.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Ok so, I have Old pc parts to put up on the wall and old broken controllers. THE IDEAS JUST KEEPS STACKING UP!


----------



## KenLautner

With those pics, RushiMP just.. (•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■) Spoiled my pants..


----------



## adam-c

edit delete


----------



## adam-c

for the love of lack of spoilers

only have instagram photos of the new rig, too lazy to bust out the dslr

sorry for the quality I had to use snipping tool because i dont know how to embed the photo, if anyone could let me know how to it would be great


----------



## Delphiwizard

I have some new furniture and changed monitors, updated pics of my room

All kinda stuff goes in here...books, bills, Prince collection, small hardware, stuff


My main desk with 2 27" crossovers + my second desk


The pc of the misses


Desks where i do repairs/reinstallations etc on


----------



## OkanG

RIP people on phones and slow internet connections


----------



## maynard14

heres my simple set up guys :


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Please also post your penis size.


ahahaha


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just wow!!! love the board on the wall, and that rackmount server!!!!!!!!! WAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! do you fold btw?


I have found that a couple of years after I sell old hardware of eBay I wish I still had it, just for nostalgia. Some items carry more weight than others, the Pentium PRO and Voodoo series of cards for example. Now I try and keep the more unique items and place them on the wall as examples of the past. In fact, I will be putting up an AMD 5870 and a GTX 480 this weekend.

The rackmount chassis is from an old SGI Altix 3000 supercomputer cluster, I got it from a government auction and believe it was from the NASA Ames Research Center.

I do fold, under the same name because I am not that creative (RushiMP). I muster between 470-500k ppd without going crazy. Once the new E5-2600 V2 processors are released I will rebuild my file server and maybe break the 1 million ppd club. As you can see in the pics, the room voltage is now my limiting factor. Need to find an electrician and run a second breaker line unless someone has a better solution.


----------



## Jimbags

nice the gtx480 is def history that needs displaying. wish id kept my 2 8800GT's :-/ classic good card. the 460 in my htpc was great for its day... oh now im getting all nostalgic








you should fold for team OCN? Do have a current team?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This is where I try and save lives:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/fvzptqj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmsx1mj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/5h9ti1j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I work on my life stuff:
> http://imageshack.com/i/5e3snaj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> FX-8350 Rig in SGI Octane Case Mod
> 
> This is where I take the n00b life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/naghhyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/myekrlj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gv46jsj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iu8t7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1qr8rrj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/jmnujyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gi6hn7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I store my life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f59ab6j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1q7dh2j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/ja5kgxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is how I keep my life straight:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f2q1uxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is what limits my progress:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmh1x4j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Recap:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nl5j0yj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/16nzroj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/058uwvj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/j50pqhj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Was supposed to be my work/gaming desktop but, it became a mining rig out of nowhere.. (hence the mis matched gpu's)


What keyboard is that?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have found that a couple of years after I sell old hardware of eBay I wish I still had it, just for nostalgia. Some items carry more weight than others, the Pentium PRO and Voodoo series of cards for example. Now I try and keep the more unique items and place them on the wall as examples of the past. In fact, I will be putting up an AMD 5870 and a GTX 480 this weekend.
> 
> The rackmount chassis is from an old SGI Altix 3000 supercomputer cluster, I got it from a government auction and believe it was from the NASA Ames Research Center.


Why not sell them when they are worth something, let someone else get some use out of it, and then buy another when it's cheap?

How much did you pay for that monster rackmount? I'd LOVE to have one half that size, but I can't afford it, and my wife would crucify me. lol


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/16nzroj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


My mind asplode.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I try and save lives:
> http://imageshack.com/i/fvzptqj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmsx1mj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/5h9ti1j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I work on my life stuff:
> http://imageshack.com/i/5e3snaj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> FX-8350 Rig in SGI Octane Case Mod
> 
> This is where I take the n00b life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/naghhyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/myekrlj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gv46jsj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iu8t7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1qr8rrj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/jmnujyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I store my life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f59ab6j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1q7dh2j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/ja5kgxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is how I keep my life straight:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f2q1uxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is what limits my progress:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmh1x4j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Recap:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nl5j0yj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/16nzroj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/058uwvj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/j50pqhj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/gi6hn7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of lack of spoilers
> only have instagram photos of the new rig, too lazy to bust out the dslr
> 
> sorry for the quality I had to use snipping tool because i dont know how to embed the photo, if anyone could let me know how to it would be great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some new furniture and changed monitors, updated pics of my room
> 
> All kinda stuff goes in here...books, bills, Prince collection, small hardware, stuff
> 
> 
> My main desk with 2 27" crossovers + my second desk
> 
> 
> The pc of the misses
> 
> 
> Desks where i do repairs/reinstallations etc on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> heres my simple set up guys :


Nice set up guys. @Delphiwizard All that space and the misses gets the cramped corner.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


Cooler Master Quickfire TK Blues


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up guys. @Delphiwizard All that space and the misses gets the cramped corner.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up guys. @Delphiwizard All that space and the misses gets the cramped corner.


I suggested to give her the other corner but she said it was ok as it was


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Please also post your penis size.


----------



## mikey159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Updated my desk a little bit since I posted way way back.
> 
> Picked up another 27" korean ( $150 ftw! ), another vesa arm as well as a mech keyboard with custom keycaps.
> 
> Njoi
> 
> 
> 
> Pics look dark, but I don't feel like retaking them.


I could NEVER use a keyboard like that, I make too many mistakes unless I look at the keyboard as I type.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey159*
> 
> I could NEVER use a keyboard like that, I make too many mistakes unless I look at the keyboard as I type.


Its not so bad, you get used to it pretty quick, though occasionally I do find myself getting some keys mixed up when gaming, but never typing for some reason lol.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Why not sell them when they are worth something, let someone else get some use out of it, and then buy another when it's cheap?
> 
> How much did you pay for that monster rackmount? I'd LOVE to have one half that size, but I can't afford it, and my wife would crucify me. lol


I tend to scale into technology like stocks. I may get my first GTX 480 for 550, second one for 250, and third one for 150. There by reducing my average cost and keeping a system at peak performance for years. Then I tend to use the system until something comes along that is considerably faster than my conglomeration. A GTX Titan in this case. Then I retire the old tech and scale back in with the new tech. Sometimes I sell off the old technology, sometimes I upgrade my friends and family for free, sometimes I create a dedicated folder (Two of the Three GTX 480s I recently retired), sometime I create wall art (One of the Three GTX 480s







)

I am still running a i7-980X because none of the recent offerings have been convincing enough to make me want to upgrade. I have the resources to upgrade as I please, but you have to draw the line somewhere, otherwise in my precious little free time I would be tweaking and validating instead of fragging.

And there is always there garage toys, they demand attention too.









I got the rack for next to nothing, I think $1100 and it was in my garage. Now getting the nuts to place it over Maple hardwood floors, that took some planning.


----------



## Riou

That is very impressive computer room. Looks so cool!


----------



## <({D34TH})>

With all these kickass computer rooms it makes me less confident to post my setup.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> With all these kickass computer rooms it makes me less confident to post my setup.


Then post here instead: *Average Room and Rig Thread*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*


Just saying...

Seems like over compensation.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> With all these kickass computer rooms it makes me less confident to post my setup.


I have been where you are, you will be where I am. It is a process. You can gain something from anyone's setup, regardless of cost. Arguable you can learn more from an economical solution than a costly one.

My friends and I always joke BNB. Built-Not-Bought.

I have learned so much from other people's setups.

For Example:

I have a set of Beyerdynamic MX300 headphones. They looked silly resting on my desk. I looked up headphone stands and all the Audiophile forums would lead you to believe you needed a $100 stand to rest your cans. Then I came across a guy who used a Rubbermaid garage rack flipped on its side. Bam, I have a $12 rubbermaid headphone stand made of powder coated metal with rubber feet that would have cost me well over a $100 for nothing.

Its all good, any of these posts can offer insight to another user.


----------



## Bearink

Here's an update on my new set-up, moved the room around, changed my computer case for a corsair 540, new monitors set-up, lots of cable management. I still have to find a way to get my z906 soundsystem to fit somewhere around without any cables showing up. Only downside on this update : the set-up feel even more cramped than before !

Heres the old desk set-up with the new case


And the update, much more comfortable and clean


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Little update:

Finally finished painting my shelves after months of too much going on, fishing and it being WAY too hot to be out in the garage. Nothing in the tank yet, but the gravel is getting tossed, and replaced with sand. Not sure if i'll live plant it or use fakes yet.



New to my desk are some lanscaping bricks and a board, both brought in from my yard. Free monitor shelf FTW!



A couple more pics:


----------



## rohan2jos

Hey

Have been around going through the rooms.....they are just mind boggling!!!

I am not really sure about posting pics of my room since it is nothing special.....

I have bought everything from my pocket money and savings.....as i am a student.....



My HAF 922



My old PC went to this test bench



My laptop











It has been a great experience seeing all the computer rooms....It has explained to me the idea of having a neat computer room and keeping things clean, and also told me how to love my computer!!

Cheers and regards


----------



## fido

off topic
reply @ blooder11181



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up guys. @Delphiwizard All that space and the misses gets the cramped corner.
Click to expand...





u think that series will continue ? any news on it ?


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> off topic
> reply @ blooder11181
> 
> 
> u think that series will continue ? any news on it ?


If you mean Highschool of the Dead then yeah it was announced earlier this year: http://anime-lied.blogspot.com/2013/04/highschool-of-dead-season-2-coming-soon.html


----------



## Jimbags

posted before but cleaned up just cant get a good angle :/
ghetto rigged a hooked for the cans





















even resized for ya as i used the wifes DSLR, please dont flame for my bad photography skills very skinny room








what the i uploaded the pics the right way? help?


----------



## Pebruska

Aahh, my neck!


----------



## Cryra

Got a new desk.


----------



## maninblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryra*
> 
> Got a new desk.


fking awesome.
i would buy similar desk. could you tell me what dimensions is it and where did you buy?


----------



## RushiMP

Man those new Corsair cases look good.


----------



## Cryra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maninblue*
> 
> fking awesome.
> i would buy similar desk. could you tell me what dimensions is it and where did you buy?


It's an IKEA Galant

160 CM in length, 80 CM in depth


----------



## Aazelion

A couple of months old but nothing really changed



Previous PC motherboard hanging in my wall


----------



## EpicPie

Particle board yo


----------



## Muskaos

Re: folding, or other CPU/GPU intensive stuff, I don't do that in the summer, my place doesn't have A/C, and my computer room is hot enough as it is. Now, wintertime, OTOH, well, we shall see how approx 25 cores do during the months it gets cold here in the Seattle area...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Aahh, my neck!


cant seem to rotate them theyre landscape on my pc when uploaded


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> & now my setup looks like this:


Question..Can you control each of the LED strips' colors? Can I use one hot pink, the other violet, the other red and the other blue? If so that's fantastic and I'll get that for my setup. If it's all just one color but any color you want that's not what I need...I'm looking for the hot pink and the violet to clash together..those are my two favorite color blends with red being my favorite color. Probably wouldn't use blue, but it's always good to know it's available should I ever feel the need to change it up.

I just moved my computer upstairs to my room again from downstairs where it's been for a year. Didn't have time to make anything pretty or clean up the wires, but I wanted to put LEDs behind my monitors to light up the walls behind them. Maybe some LEDs on the floor as I have a glass desk and it'll shine through it (hopefully nicely).

I don't know..I could also have an LED strip going along the ceiling..so many ideas..I'll probably just go with monitor back glow.







Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


Saw that on Reddit a couple of days ago. lol

That's a drum stand, isn't it?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Saw that on Facebook. Don't you think it's just a wonderful idea to have your monitor sticking into your shower?


----------



## Muskaos

Nobody kid yourselves, you would buy it if you could.


----------



## Hyrox

Does anyone have any recommendations for where to buy modern abstract oil paintings? I'm in the process of decorating my new computer room!


----------



## Muskaos

My "office"


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Saw that on Facebook. Don't you think it's just a wonderful idea to have your monitor sticking into your shower?


You're assuming that person bathes.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You're assuming that person bathes.


Eh, good point.


----------



## EddWar

Ok, finaly I decide to post some pics of my rig, isn't fancy like most of his threat, and it doesn't qualify for the The "average" room and rig due the cost, so let's try in this.


----------



## hooded24

dat ratz9










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Ok, finaly I decide to post some pics of my rig, isn't fancy like most of his threat, and it doesn't qualify for the The "average" room and rig due the cost, so let's try in this.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> & now my setup looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question..Can you control each of the LED strips' colors? Can I use one hot pink, the other violet, the other red and the other blue? If so that's fantastic and I'll get that for my setup. If it's all just one color but any color you want that's not what I need...I'm looking for the hot pink and the violet to clash together..those are my two favorite color blends with red being my favorite color. Probably wouldn't use blue, but it's always good to know it's available should I ever feel the need to change it up.
> 
> I just moved my computer upstairs to my room again from downstairs where it's been for a year. Didn't have time to make anything pretty or clean up the wires, but I wanted to put LEDs behind my monitors to light up the walls behind them. Maybe some LEDs on the floor as I have a glass desk and it'll shine through it (hopefully nicely).
> 
> I don't know..I could also have an LED strip going along the ceiling..so many ideas..I'll probably just go with monitor back glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics.
Click to expand...

I like your desk and setup. Very cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


Lol, epic setup for the bathroom.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I had a terrible super depressing night last night ended up losing a fight with a knife... felt awful and didn't even want to sit at my desk....so I did this.


been interemittenly napping and playing with 3dmark day

I wish I had a boyfriend or girlfriend


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


LOL please tell me that's really your setup!!!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Ok, finaly I decide to post some pics of my rig, isn't fancy like most of his threat, and it doesn't qualify for the The "average" room and rig due the cost, so let's try in this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Once you try monitor arms, there's no return, much better than books ^^ (just saying).
I'm jelly of 3D-printed equines, cannot have them because of a cat..
(and thumbs up for Alice)


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Once you try monitor arms, there's no return, much better than books ^^ (just saying).
> I'm jelly of 3D-printed equines, cannot have them because of a cat..
> (and thumbs up for Alice)


Of course they are better, but If I buy one it was only for the small monitor, the Samsung doesn't have the VESA mount







, and I going to change the small monitor, the lamp is failing and will die soon, I'm planing to get the Dell UltraSharp U2713H it looks good, what do you think?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I wish I had a boyfriend or girlfriend


Thinking like this is counterproductive to mental healing. Neither sex nor relationships resolve self esteem issues.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Once you try monitor arms, there's no return, much better than books ^^ (just saying).
> I'm jelly of 3D-printed equines, cannot have them because of a cat..
> (and thumbs up for Alice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are better, but If I buy one it was only for the small monitor, the Samsung doesn't have the VESA mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I going to change the small monitor, the lamp is failing and will die soon, I'm planing to get the Dell UltraSharp U2713H it looks good, what do you think?
Click to expand...

Guys @ 1440p+ club thread are quite informed, tell them what you need it for and I'm sure they'll help you with your monitor choice.

No vesa mount is not that bad, you can use adapters, brackets and tape/epoxy glue. This is Spartaaa!! OCN!









(random semi-relevant setup photo just to photocontribute to the thread)


----------



## hooded24

yup have the U2713HM myself <-- no regrets
do check out other forums
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100
for reviews etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Of course they are better, but If I buy one it was only for the small monitor, the Samsung doesn't have the VESA mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I going to change the small monitor, the lamp is failing and will die soon, I'm planing to get the Dell UltraSharp U2713H it looks good, what do you think?


----------



## Remix65

what the hell is that?!

is that a cross breed of a pig and a cat? someone call the men in black.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is that?!
> 
> is that a cross breed of a pig and a cat? someone call the men in black.


shave your cat so no fur in pc


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> yup have the U2713HM myself <-- no regrets
> do check out other forums
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100
> for reviews etc


Thanks, I will check that club


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> shave your cat so no fur in pc


my girl shaves her cat with a lion cat. it looks pretty cool. head and tail with the fur.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my girl shaves her cat


fist bump.

/immaturity


----------



## HPE1000

lol..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my girl shaves her ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> fist bump.
> 
> /immaturity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol..


----------



## ghostrider85

update of my rig!


----------



## sascha1102

Here my Media / PC Room. nearly done. just a few fine tunings to go ahead. left wall (window side) missing, because not done yet.

*front wall:*
complete entertainment and PC setup, nearly all components are linked together, all speaker cables are rooted completely hidden in the wall (took me 1 week)
  

1+2: in upper and centre drawer are hidden my old scanner (for Dias) and Printer / 3: modded Coolermaster HAF XB
  
2: all pc cables are hidden, just the power switch to see / 3: my video player to digitalize older video tapes and my new printer / scanner combination with direct picture printing
  

*right wall:*
big brown active 15" subwoofer will become white outside soon


*rear wall:*
2 surround speakers and my room lightning (a few Ikea LED stripes), complete music, DVD collection in 2 towers
   

When active Subwoofer, left wall and a new planned working desk are done I update the pictures.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohan2jos*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and regards


I need to find a poster like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> posted before but cleaned up just cant get a good angle :/
> ghetto rigged a hooked for the cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even resized for ya as i used the wifes DSLR, please dont flame for my bad photography skills very skinny room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the i uploaded the pics the right way? help?


The unintentional orientation that this photo was uploaded in, gave me an idea. Wish I had monitor mounts and 4 monitors that I could mount like this (if you put blinders on and look at just the monitors)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


All that room needs now is a mini-fridge and possibly a microwave.
Set for a week at least.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Guys @ 1440p+ club thread are quite informed, tell them what you need it for and I'm sure they'll help you with your monitor choice.
> 
> No vesa mount is not that bad, you can use adapters, brackets and tape/epoxy glue. This is Spartaaa!! OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (random semi-relevant setup photo just to photocontribute to the thread)


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Here my Media / PC Room. nearly done. just a few fine tunings to go ahead. left wall (window side) missing, because not done yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *front wall:*
> complete entertainment and PC setup, nearly all components are linked together, all speaker cables are rooted completely hidden in the wall (took me 1 week)
> 
> 
> 1+2: in upper and centre drawer are hidden my old scanner (for Dias) and Printer / 3: modded Coolermaster HAF XB
> 
> 2: all pc cables are hidden, just the power switch to see / 3: my video player to digitalize older video tapes and my new printer / scanner combination with direct picture printing
> 
> 
> *right wall:*
> big brown active 15" subwoofer will become white outside soon
> 
> 
> *rear wall:*
> 2 surround speakers and my room lightning (a few Ikea LED stripes), complete music, DVD collection in 2 towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE
Click to expand...

Thanks, appreciate this


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is that?!
> 
> is that a cross breed of a pig and a cat? someone call the men in black.


I believe that is the new Cooler Master PC Heater... It helps trap heat in by blocking off the top fan/fans. It has not been modified by removing the fuzzy outer sleeve, they come like that stock.


----------



## HPE1000

More cats


This is why my room is always dusty..


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Here my Media / PC Room. nearly done. just a few fine tunings to go ahead. left wall (window side) missing, because not done yet.
> 
> *front wall:*
> complete entertainment and PC setup, nearly all components are linked together, all speaker cables are rooted completely hidden in the wall (took me 1 week)
> 
> 
> 1+2: in upper and centre drawer are hidden my old scanner (for Dias) and Printer / 3: modded Coolermaster HAF XB
> 
> 2: all pc cables are hidden, just the power switch to see / 3: my video player to digitalize older video tapes and my new printer / scanner combination with direct picture printing
> 
> 
> *right wall:*
> big brown active 15" subwoofer will become white outside soon
> 
> 
> *rear wall:*
> 2 surround speakers and my room lightning (a few Ikea LED stripes), complete music, DVD collection in 2 towers
> 
> 
> When Subwoofer and the rest is done I change the pictures here in this post.


Looks really nice. TV is a slight let down IMO. Bigger would be much better!


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Here my Media / PC Room. nearly done. just a few fine tunings to go ahead. left wall (window side) missing, because not done yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *front wall:*
> complete entertainment and PC setup, nearly all components are linked together, all speaker cables are rooted completely hidden in the wall (took me 1 week)
> 
> 
> 1+2: in upper and centre drawer are hidden my old scanner (for Dias) and Printer / 3: modded Coolermaster HAF XB
> 
> 2: all pc cables are hidden, just the power switch to see / 3: my video player to digitalize older video tapes and my new printer / scanner combination with direct picture printing
> 
> 
> *right wall:*
> big brown active 15" subwoofer will become white outside soon
> 
> 
> *rear wall:*
> 2 surround speakers and my room lightning (a few Ikea LED stripes), complete music, DVD collection in 2 towers
> 
> 
> When Subwoofer and the rest is done I change the pictures here in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice. TV is a slight let down IMO. Bigger would be much better!
Click to expand...

agree. is a 5y old LG 32" LCD TV with 1368 + 768. LOL. I'm interested in a 50" Samsung LED TV (probably no 3D). Perhaps sometime in next year, if I saved enough money till then. Lost my job last month







, so saving money now is a bit difficult.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I believe that is the new Cooler Master PC Heater... It helps trap heat in by blocking off the top fan/fans. It has not been modified by removing the fuzzy outer sleeve, they come like that stock.




that's my girl's hairy and shaved *****.


----------



## Muskaos

There is a cat breed that comes stock that way.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> More cats
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why my room is always dusty..


Cats









I grew up around cats...wouldn't mind having some around the house now, but my wife doesn't like 'em. We just have a small dog that's good with the kids.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up around cats...wouldn't mind having some around the house now, but my wife doesn't like 'em. We just have a small dog that's good with the kids.


----------



## Lustrose

Just wanted to drop my computer room picture here.



Nothing special really, just my computer in the back, my home workstation also hiding in the back.
My 21" CRT, 21.5" LCD, and my 24" LCD monitors in the front.


----------



## EddWar

Well, cats


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Don't get me started on cats... I got a couple...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Well, cats


A RAT with a cat









xD


----------



## HPE1000

-double posts-


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Don't get me started on cats... I got a couple...


I has 5


----------



## Miss Roxy

Moar pussie cat pics plz kthx


----------



## ghostrider85

how about birdz?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I LOVE CATS! Don't judge me!
My cats don't like Halloween...






This is Kitten. She is a rescued tiger here in Arkansas that we sponsor.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Don't get me started on cats... I got a couple...


nice avatar


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> nice avatar
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you sir! I don't think I'll ever change it.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Too many cats. I'm fine with two cats and at least two dogs.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I LOVE CATS! Don't judge me!
> My cats don't like Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kitten. She is a rescued tiger here in Arkansas that we sponsor.


So cute.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> So cute.


which one?


----------



## fido

I love the bird $_$ on that steering wheel


----------



## Miss Roxy

D'awww that cockatiel is so cute! I've always wanted one.

5th cat is adowable. <3


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> D'awww that cockatiel is so cute! I've always wanted one.
> 
> 5th cat is adowable. <3


That's Lilly!!! She was rescued from a big truck tire! She some how got in it and we stacked a bunch more on top of it. Later that day we hear a kitten screaming! I found her at the bottom trapped and the rest is history!!!


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Getting close to being done with my office.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Getting close to being done with my office.


That does it. Im going triple portrait. Are those Dells 23"?

Also that desk looks awesome floating like that.


----------



## _REAPER_

I like the triple monitor setup but I could not deal with the bezels


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> That's Lilly!!! She was rescued from a big truck tire! She some how got in it and we stacked a bunch more on top of it. Later that day we hear a kitten screaming! I found her at the bottom trapped and the rest is history!!!


Cept for the pooping on everything, their alright.... I call mine Fred....


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Well, cats


My cat would be in a world of hurt if I caught her on my desk,,,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how about birdz?


But is it any good at Grid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Getting close to being done with my office.


LOVE THOSE SHELVES! I was plotting a desk build like that until I realized the cost of all that pipe... And the fact that I don't have a saw capable of cutting it.... And that I'm too lazy to use a hacksaw to do it.... and that I don't have anything to thread them with...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Cat butt-stache anyone?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I like the triple monitor setup but I could not deal with the bezels


You really don't notice them. I rarely look at my side monitors, they're mainly for immersion. As with a single monitor setup you're looking in front of you as you walk or drive. Saying the bezels are distracting is like saying the wall behind the monitor is distracting. Simply don't look at it. (That's just one man's opinion though







)


----------



## CyBorg807

Quick update, moved my PC to my basement when my roommate moved in a few weeks ago, his PC is to the left of the mini fridge, also took a quick picture of my living room which feels a little empty now, the speakers are 5.1 but I couldn't get an angle showing all of it.

Oh and I am a dog person myself.


----------



## jokrik

A bit of updated version of my room

Not much has changed, currently designing a new house which the building will commence by end of year









http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-1_zpsd6f7abf6.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-2_zps5b0eec6b.jpg.html

http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-3_zpsa3cf38da.jpg.html


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> A RAT with a cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My cat would be in a world of hurt if I caught her on my desk,,,










but they are too cute and fluffy


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> A bit of updated version of my room
> 
> Not much has changed, currently designing a new house which the building will commence by end of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-1_zpsd6f7abf6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-2_zps5b0eec6b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-3_zpsa3cf38da.jpg.html


Wahhh @[email protected] keren banget!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Wahhh @[email protected] keren banget!


Not really

I dont like the corner desk








though its comfortable for my arms to rest


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> A bit of updated version of my room
> 
> Not much has changed, currently designing a new house which the building will commence by end of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-3_zpsa3cf38da.jpg.html


Which and how much is that monitor? :O


----------



## eagleeyematt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Which and how much is that monitor? :O


Here you go: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001472

It's sexy...but it's not 2560x1440.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Which and how much is that monitor? :O


Looks like the Samsung S27A950D


----------



## jokrik

It is the samsung S27A950DSL
the 120hz 3D monitor, love it for fps games
but planning to sell it and get the 1440p, thing is its the best 1080p out there IMO

so... still not sure


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close to being done with my office.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update, moved my PC to my basement when my roommate moved in a few weeks ago, his PC is to the left of the mini fridge, also took a quick picture of my living room which feels a little empty now, the speakers are 5.1 but I couldn't get an angle showing all of it.
> Oh and I am a dog person myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of updated version of my room
> Not much has changed, currently designing a new house which the building will commence by end of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-1_zpsd6f7abf6.jpg.html
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-2_zps5b0eec6b.jpg.html
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-3_zpsa3cf38da.jpg.html


Nice set up guys.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That does it. Im going triple portrait. Are those Dells 23"?
> 
> Also that desk looks awesome floating like that.


They are 24" 1920X1200 UltraSharps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> LOVE THOSE SHELVES! I was plotting a desk build like that until I realized the cost of all that pipe... And the fact that I don't have a saw capable of cutting it.... And that I'm too lazy to use a hacksaw to do it.... and that I don't have anything to thread them with...


You don't need a saw to cut them. You just buy the length you need. I bought mine from Lowes. The pipe isn't really that expensive, it's the flanges that cost the most.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001472
> 
> It's sexy...but it's not 2560x1440.


It is awesome but discontinued








1920x1080 would have been enough for me.


----------



## sascha1102

Here a update to front left wall. Subwoofer now is white and fits perfect to the rest in black and white.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Here my Media / PC Room. nearly done. just a few fine tunings to go ahead. left wall (window side) missing, because not done yet.
> 
> *front wall:*
> complete entertainment and PC setup, nearly all components are linked together, all speaker cables are rooted completely hidden in the wall (took me 1 week)
> 
> 
> 1+2: in upper and centre drawer are hidden my old scanner (for Dias) and Printer / 3: modded Coolermaster HAF XB
> 
> 2: all pc cables are hidden, just the power switch to see / 3: my video player to digitalize older video tapes and my new printer / scanner combination with direct picture printing
> 
> 
> *right wall:*
> big brown active 15" subwoofer will become white outside soon
> 
> 
> *rear wall:*
> 2 surround speakers and my room lightning (a few Ikea LED stripes), complete music, DVD collection in 2 towers
> 
> 
> When active Subwoofer, left wall and a new planned working desk are done I update the pictures.


nice wall paper. i've been looking for a concert wall art.


----------



## gorb




----------



## Blindrage606

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> A bit of updated version of my room
> 
> Not much has changed, currently designing a new house which the building will commence by end of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-1_zpsd6f7abf6.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-2_zps5b0eec6b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/Setup-3_zpsa3cf38da.jpg.html






Killer setup


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


show us the rest of your room. If that is okay.

what kind of speakers & sub?

Also the pleather footstool is awesome!


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> show us the rest of your room. If that is okay.
> 
> what kind of speakers & sub?
> 
> Also the pleather footstool is awesome!


Other than the picture I just posted, everything else pretty much looks the same as it does here








http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/28700_50#post_19423861

The speakers are Energy RC-10 and the sub is a Chrysalis (Velodyne) Bassmatrix-10.

I bought the ottoman ~5 years ago and it's currently unavailable (at least on amazon), but it might be available elsewhere:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000P3AL0Q/

Edit: Looks like the ottomans are back, under a different manufacturer name.
Single $55: http://www.amazon.com/Convenience-Concepts-143010B-Designs-4-Comfort-Ottoman/dp/B003P9YHW0
Double $80: http://www.amazon.com/Convenience-Concepts-143051-Designs-4-Comfort-Sheridan/dp/B004CYE3TY


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*


Where's Tonberry? :c


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> They are 24" 1920X1200 UltraSharps.
> You don't need a saw to cut them. You just buy the length you need. I bought mine from Lowes. The pipe isn't really that expensive, it's the flanges that cost the most.


I live in a small town without Lowes, Home Depot or any other major chain stores like that. Our local hardware store doesn't cut anything, and won't sell part of anything. :/


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Doublepost.


----------



## bomberjun

bf3 weekend!


----------



## WALSRU

Beautiful PC


----------



## Vlasov_581

I want this type of setup in my dungeon


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I want this type of setup in my dungeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like something made in Maya or similar.
It would be cool but I'd be a bit anxious with a minigun always behind me when at the computer.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I want this type of setup in my dungeon


im trying to get there...


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

I needed a tv.









http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/DSC_0490_zpsfcb09da6.jpg.html


----------



## TheGamefreak

Well my room is dirty and my camera is crappy but here goes...







The fact that I've got so many different kinds of monitors slightly irritates me, but I take what i can get.


----------



## HPE1000

And I thought I had a lot of screens in my room


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I want this type of setup in my dungeon


Gotta' work on that cable management.


----------



## fido

^^ lol


----------



## Toader

Here's my setup, tell me what you guys think


----------



## Seredin

I like the look of that desk/table, but have to ask about your speakers


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> My cat would be in a world of hurt if I caught her on my desk,,,


LOL, same with my cat, he knows my computer desk and dresser where my TV sits, is off limits and wouldn't dare go up there! Other then that he can go get into trouble wherever he wants!


----------



## LmG

Stupid bad quality because i had to use the panorama thing on my nexus just to fit it in


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I like the look of that desk/table, but have to ask about your speakers


They're just some random speakers that I picked up cheap from Microcenter. Pretty decent quality though. I'm not sure what the exact model is though, they are from Creative Labs


----------



## Simca

Gotta' work on cable management next.


----------



## HPE1000

Wait.. Is that the same picture three times or am I going crazy?


----------



## MPDpsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wait.. Is that the same picture three times or am I going crazy?


The background color, the position of the keyboard and the camera focus are slightly different in every picture


----------



## HPE1000

I need some epic leds behind my screens


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I live in a small town without Lowes, Home Depot or any other major chain stores like that. Our local hardware store doesn't cut anything, and won't sell part of anything. :/


Hit up an oilfield supply store or possibly a welding shop. Maybe even a farmer's supply Ag store.

Your literally only looking for basic steel (also sometimes called black) pipe. From the photo above it's anywhere from 1/2" to 1" nipples, ells (90's), tees, and orifice plates. Nipples looked like 12" variety which is about as long as a lot of smaller places carry besides 21' joints.

Anything you can't find locally can also always be bought online. The nipples would only be a couple dollars each with the ells and tees probably less. The company I work for sells all that stuff, but I'm not personally that familiar with it.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

no updated pix yet. (not until my linux box is done being a temporary gaming rig. lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Gotta' work on cable management next.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks fine to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I need some epic leds behind my screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Aaranu

Great looking setups simca and HPE!


----------



## connectwise

Food network eh? Yes that cat does look delicious.


----------



## hooded24

love the ending...









me looking at an awesome setup -- 1st picture..

eagerly scrolling down. to see more of it...

and..

then there was a cat....











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I need some epic leds behind my screens


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I need some epic leds behind my screens


yeah we do need lights. our setups are looking basic now. i have some lights. but not for the setup.

i can cheat and bring down the big lights and smoke machine rofl....


----------



## _REAPER_

Update got a new TV let me know what you guys think.

I am open to suggestions if anyone has any


----------



## fido

Get white Cable Zipper

http://www.organize.com/brand-evriholder.html


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> yeah we do need lights. our setups are looking basic now. i have some lights. but not for the setup.
> 
> i can cheat and bring down the big lights and smoke machine rofl....


lol laser lights party


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol laser lights party


is that your rig?


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Do I spot a non-genuine copy of Win 7









Better get that fixed


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Where's Tonberry? :c


Somewhere else in the room. I'll probably put him in the closet for awhile.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Do I spot a non-genuine copy of Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get that fixed


Definitely says windows 8.1 pro preview eval copy..


----------



## PCModderMike

Definitely


----------



## TaylorBosse

Office set up in my new place!

In addition, my Mini ITX build to replace the storm trooper is under construction









Sorry if the picture looks like I took it with a potato...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Do I spot a non-genuine copy of Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get that fixed






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Definitely


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Definitely


At least it's not Lupus...


----------



## PCModderMike

At least it's not diarrhea.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> At least it's not diarrhea.


Or is it? That's the chance you take when you eat at McDonalds... Is it just a fluff, or is it something more serious? Something.... Sinister...


----------



## Seredin

Double postan from other thread!
Making progress on the sawhorse replacements.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> At least it's not Lupus...


Do an MRI


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double postan from other thread!
> Making progress on the sawhorse replacements.


Love the BMO









Just bought a ton of Ikea stuff, going to be remodeling my computer room







Will post when it's done.

Horrible process picture while putting legs on the new table.


----------



## Seredin

Woo better update!


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Woo better update!


LOVE THE CASE AND SETUP


----------



## Methos07




----------



## Remix65

i see the evolution growing and getting out of hand...

started before this thread with part threads... Computer Part Club; then computer rig.. Rig Thread; then we're here... Computer Room Pics/Man Cave Pics. room and man cave threads are gonna turn some of us into carpenters, electricians and interior designers.

then we "grow up"







and grow old and becomes a House Pics thread; Gardening Pics; Farm Pics. Country pics; Private Island pics thread; Then someone takes over a country. another one takes over the moon, another one buys a planet. then someone buys the sun. next thing you know someone sells their titan and buys a galaxy. no samsung.

just remember it all started with you wanting to get into your computer and mess things up..
who's ever happy with a finished product anyway? an apple user?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i see the evolution growing and getting out of hand...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> started before this thread with part threads... Computer Part Club; then computer rig.. Rig Thread; then we're here... Computer Room Pics/Man Cave Pics. room and man cave threads are gonna turn some of us into carpenters, electricians and interior designers.
> 
> then we "grow up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and grow old and becomes a House Pics thread; Gardening Pics; Farm Pics. Country pics; Private Island pics thread; Then someone takes over a country. another one takes over the moon, another one buys a planet. then someone buys the sun. next thing you know someone sells their titan and buys a galaxy. no samsung.
> 
> just remember it all started with you wanting to get into your computer and mess things up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> who's ever happy with a finished product anyway? an apple user?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> who's ever happy with a finished product anyway? an apple user?


BAHAHAAA! Ahem... Sorry... I uhhh...Oops, dinner time! *runs off*


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> who's ever happy with a finished product anyway? an apple user?


HEYOOOO!


----------



## R4V3N

Just added more storage and such



In this room is the HTPC/file server and the Windows 98 system I built to play with.
Sorry for the phone pics


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i see the evolution growing and getting out of hand...
> 
> started before this thread with part threads... Computer Part Club; then computer rig.. Rig Thread; then we're here... Computer Room Pics/Man Cave Pics. room and man cave threads are gonna turn some of us into carpenters, electricians and interior designers.
> 
> then we "grow up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and grow old and becomes a House Pics thread; Gardening Pics; Farm Pics. Country pics; Private Island pics thread; Then someone takes over a country. another one takes over the moon, another one buys a planet. then someone buys the sun. next thing you know someone sells their titan and buys a galaxy. no samsung.
> 
> just remember it all started with you wanting to get into your computer and mess things up..
> who's ever happy with a finished product anyway? an apple user?


Interestingly, I've kept a "progression" of pics. I like looking at it from time to time:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First off, dorm pic. That's a laptop whose graphics didn't agree with Morrowind. I had to trick vista into running it and eventually that fried the onboard. SOOo I took the screen off. Dorm pic 1

That summer, I built this gaudy monstrosity and made 2 screens work on a TINY desk.

Then I wizened up and stopped bringing my desktop to school. I did just fine for my last year with just a tablet. Dorm pic 2

Then I graduated, got a job, and MOVED

Then I joined OCN and built my door desk

Stained the doordesk and got a TV

Reorganized a bit more

And built my Temjin.




And now I'm where I posted above. I've gotten rid of the old comp and replaced the sawhorses. Wooo


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Interestingly, I've kept a "progression" of pics. I like looking at it from time to time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First off, dorm pic. That's a laptop whose graphics didn't agree with Morrowind. I had to trick vista into running it and eventually that fried the onboard. SOOo I took the screen off. Dorm pic 1
> 
> That summer, I built this gaudy monstrosity and made 2 screens work on a TINY desk.
> 
> Then I wizened up and stopped bringing my desktop to school. I did just fine for my last year with just a tablet. Dorm pic 2
> 
> Then I graduated, got a job, and MOVED
> 
> Then I joined OCN and built my door desk
> 
> Stained the doordesk and got a TV
> 
> Reorganized a bit more
> 
> And built my Temjin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm where I posted above. I've gotten rid of the old comp and replaced the sawhorses. Wooo


Applause Please:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double postan from other thread!
> Making progress on the sawhorse replacements.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Woo better update!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BMO and a Model M.


----------



## infernoRS

Guess this'll be my computer room for a few days











Edit: Oh man, that pic's all ****** up, here's a direct link


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Interestingly, I've kept a "progression" of pics. I like looking at it from time to time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First off, dorm pic. That's a laptop whose graphics didn't agree with Morrowind. I had to trick vista into running it and eventually that fried the onboard. SOOo I took the screen off. Dorm pic 1
> 
> That summer, I built this gaudy monstrosity and made 2 screens work on a TINY desk.
> 
> Then I wizened up and stopped bringing my desktop to school. I did just fine for my last year with just a tablet. Dorm pic 2
> 
> Then I graduated, got a job, and MOVED
> 
> Then I joined OCN and built my door desk
> 
> Stained the doordesk and got a TV
> 
> Reorganized a bit more
> 
> And built my Temjin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm where I posted above. I've gotten rid of the old comp and replaced the sawhorses. Wooo


i have mine here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Applause Please:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> BMO and a Model M.


YUE SUNUVABEESH


----------



## IAmDay

I have terrible setup. Will not post. 0_o


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Itachi, Ezio and that Skyrim logo are all Photoshopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did them in free time, was thinking how it will look with those things there in real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more if you wanna see:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Guys yesterday I found "stickers" which do exactly this.. Then on ebay, there are anime one's available for very cheap, under $10 on ebay. Mostly they are Sword Art Online characters.. search it up, "Wallpaper Anime" on ebay..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Looking at some century old pics xD I found my first "PC-Gaming" room when I was a kid

Its good to start from the bottom









Then:



Now


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I have terrible setup. Will not post. 0_o


don't be shy


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> don't be shy


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Looking at some century old pics xD I found my first "PC-Gaming" room when I was a kid
> 
> Its good to start from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> Now


\

awesome $_$ golden days Ps1,

what is that anime on ur pc ?


----------



## sascha1102

last update with missing left wall. last night wallpaper was done. grey old heating became white, too.


----------



## Remix65

wall art is great. for me it was btwn wall art and mirrors and i went with mirrors. but i'm thinking of going with wall art for at least one wall. i like that new york wall art.


----------



## EricFiskCGD

I saw this thread and I had to post one of my offices/workspaces.

These pictures of my office as a work in progress since I'm cleaning it out and making room for some other equipment like a medium format printer. I'm also in the process of moving some of the furniture around to maximize the energy flow of the room.

On the desk I have my HP laptop, second monitor and Wacom Tablet. Don't know if you guys can see my Seagate back up drive on my keyboard tray&#8230;

I'll post pictures of my office when I'm done messing around with it and my workspace in the basement.


----------



## Supreme888

Stuck a lamp behind her...voila!


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Stuck a lamp behind her...voila!






Nice picture


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to have to use this method the lamp lighting looks nice


----------



## greenmonalisa

Well done. I like your wallpaper.


----------



## greenmonalisa

Here's mine.


----------



## Azefore

^ Nice, like the speaker arrangement, how's the TCL treating you? Heard they have great calibrated results.


----------



## Seredin

I don't think I see a subwoofer in there, do I?
Dig the minifridge. Necessary


----------



## greenmonalisa

I've been very happy with the TCL! I've had it about a year now and the color is very good and the response time seems very impressive to me.







I'm by no means an audiophile, but I'm pretty happy with the results of my sound system. It's a somewhat odd setup. It's powered by a Logitech z5300 sub located behind the desk which runs the front speakers, (Yamaha 3 way speakers) and the center speakers (Infinity). The rear speakers are 2 way advents, hanging from the ceiling, and are powered by an onkyo reciever.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Looking at some century old pics xD I found my first "PC-Gaming" room when I was a kid
> 
> Its good to start from the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I'm definitely gonna have to scrounge up some pics of my old set up and post them against my new one. Getting one of the Korean 1440p monitors next week so pics will come soon.









Nice set up btw.


----------



## Remix65

i went to a vintage car show a few days ago and saw some pretty nice cars. (i have pics). the detail they take in the engines and interiors reminded me of us here. but they are retired guys with real money rofl. they spend 30-40 thousand pimping their rides. for us here some of us like me spending $200 on parts is painful.

guys i think we have to do better. we need to raise the bar and take these builds to OCPD levels. matching colors and custom cables lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Stuck a lamp behind her...voila!


Looks great.


----------



## stevebd62

every one keeps showing previous rigs this is the one before this build then the one that always went to sea with me and of course now


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> every one keeps showing previous rigs this is the one before this build then the one that always went to sea with me and of course now


I'd mount those speakers on the wall.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i went to a vintage car show a few days ago and saw some pretty nice cars. (i have pics). the detail they take in the engines and interiors reminded me of us here. but they are retired guys with real money rofl. they spend 30-40 thousand pimping their rides. for us here some of us like me spending $200 on parts is painful.
> 
> guys i think we have to do better. we need to raise the bar and take these builds to OCPD levels. matching colors and custom cables lol.


I think I could find a way to spend $20,000 on a set up... Not that I HAVE that money, but if I did...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I think I could find a way to spend $20,000 on a set up... Not that I HAVE that money, but if I did...


we all can. so long as it's not ours lol.

i think there's a point above which is considered a problem. having 20k to burn on a setup means one is making way more than that.
buying parts by parts over a long period doesn't hurt but just dropping a cool 10k+ is a little crazy. 10k is an investment.

work has been pretty good this year but some major expenses have come from no where. ac of the building breaking. mortgage. thinking of getting a better car on gas.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Stuck a lamp behind her...voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome!









Anyways Birthday is coming up so I'll be getting a Blue Yeti and a new monitor. Maybe even a new gpu







Pictures of my setup will be up soon. I hope


----------



## tezza192

New Desk set up, definitely more room to stretch now


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Some really nice setups here.

Here is mine at the moment.
Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.


----------



## RushiMP

Looking through your "Progression" brings back memories. It is funny how a desk and a computer can grow up like children, sometimes they make you proud, sometimes you want to hide them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Interestingly, I've kept a "progression" of pics. I like looking at it from time to time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First off, dorm pic. That's a laptop whose graphics didn't agree with Morrowind. I had to trick vista into running it and eventually that fried the onboard. SOOo I took the screen off. Dorm pic 1
> 
> That summer, I built this gaudy monstrosity and made 2 screens work on a TINY desk.
> 
> Then I wizened up and stopped bringing my desktop to school. I did just fine for my last year with just a tablet. Dorm pic 2
> 
> Then I graduated, got a job, and MOVED
> 
> Then I joined OCN and built my door desk
> 
> Stained the doordesk and got a TV
> 
> Reorganized a bit more
> 
> And built my Temjin.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Looking through your "Progression" brings back memories. It is funny how a desk and a computer can grow up like children, sometimes they make you proud, sometimes you want to hide them.


Ha, that's exactly how I feel about it. I'm at a good place now I think. I'm looking for a good leather ottoman for my feet. That's the last thing I really need for now. Then it's smooth sailing


----------



## RushiMP

I always think I am in a good place, my wife makes sure to remind me...but...but...it just seems like it would be better if I...sigh...it never ends really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Ha, that's exactly how I feel about it. I'm at a good place now I think. I'm looking for a good leather ottoman for my feet. That's the last thing I really need for now. Then it's smooth sailing


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.


I like your monitor setup.


----------



## hooded24

love that droid !!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your monitor setup.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> love that droid !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how do you like your speakers??


----------



## Sikkamore

You guys have an tips on hiding your cables?

I have a glass L-Desk with no backplate to cover any of the cables running around. I absolutely DESPISE walking into my room and seeing cables everywhere!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> You guys have an tips on hiding your cables?
> 
> I have a glass L-Desk with no backplate to cover any of the cables running around. I absolutely DESPISE walking into my room and seeing cables everywhere!


http://www.cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/


----------



## Seredin

Cable ties and little nail-in clips.

I have the back of my desk lined with the nail in clips. I have a cable tie hung from each of those. I bind together all the cables that are running back there in segments such that each segment is attached to a clip.
A glass desk might be harder though. Mine's inch and a half thick wood.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> http://www.cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/


Hmmm... I went to that site and the 'High Heat Loom' can be bought at any automotive store. Maybe I'll pick some up and tie it somehow to the back of my desk?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Cable ties and little nail-in clips.
> 
> I have the back of my desk lined with the nail in clips. I have a cable tie hung from each of those. I bind together all the cables that are running back there in segments such that each segment is attached to a clip.
> A glass desk might be harder though. Mine's inch and a half thick wood.


Yeah there's no way I'm nailing into my tempered glass







haha thick wood like yours works like a charm I bet!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like your speakers??
Click to expand...

I really enjoy them


----------



## Remix65

my setup is constantly changing.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My progression with my setup varied quite a bit. I'm so happy with where I am right now.


Spoiler: Original Setup









Spoiler: Added shelf and moved speakers









Spoiler: Replaced speakers with monitors









Spoiler: New chassis and added microphone









Spoiler: Moved case to floor and added Auralex foam









Spoiler: New desk and stand for chassis


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> My progression with my setup varied quite a bit. I'm so happy with where I am right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New desk and stand for chassis


I love our table legs








You should upgrade to mATX and nestle your comp up in there. It's so nice.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I love our table legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should upgrade to mATX and nestle your comp up in there. It's so nice.


Easily my favourite table legs. I've considered adding a little HTPC in there but the lady needs real world* things.

*new appliances, car, furniture...


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> My progression with my setup varied quite a bit. I'm so happy with where I am right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Added shelf and moved speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced speakers with monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New chassis and added microphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moved case to floor and added Auralex foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New desk and stand for chassis


What kind of stand is that you have the case on and where did you get it?


----------



## EricFiskCGD

I think it's amazing how so many of you folks are able to keep your home offices so clean.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> What kind of stand is that you have the case on and where did you get it?





Spoiler: Stand







It's the Ikea BESTÅ . It's nice as it's a TV stand so it doesn't have a back panel. This let's me route my PS3 cables nicely.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Some really nice setups here.
> 
> Here is mine at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of replacing the lamp on the left, not a huge fan of it. But I am pretty happy with the rest of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tezza192*
> 
> New Desk set up, definitely more room to stretch now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> My progression with my setup varied quite a bit. I'm so happy with where I am right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Added shelf and moved speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replaced speakers with monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New chassis and added microphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moved case to floor and added Auralex foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New desk and stand for chassis


The new desk looks good.


----------



## Alastair

Here is mine


----------



## fido

cool blue theme


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I really enjoy them


Rokit 5 or Rokit 8??

I picked up some M-Audio for $50 and really like them, but they are just at my office at work. My systems at home are a lot better.


----------



## cr4p

Hi Guys!

I had a question. How high usually your desks are from the ground? I have been battling with my joint aches on my hands and wrists. I just need to have a new table. But all the tables at the market are usually high. I'm also thinking of making my own one, but I'm not good at carpentry, and don't know how much will it costs me to have a basic rectangular wooden table with long keyboard tray.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i went to a vintage car show a few days ago


wonders if we where at the same car show


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had a question. How high usually your desks are from the ground? I have been battling with my joint aches on my hands and wrists. I just need to have a new table. But all the tables at the market are usually high. I'm also thinking of making my own one, but I'm not good at carpentry, and don't know how much will it costs me to have a basic rectangular wooden table with long keyboard tray.


To me, it's not about how high the desk is, it's the height of the chair. I like to rest my arms on my chair's armrests when playing and I need my arms to be level with my table. I have plenty of space under the table and being too high doesn't really matter, as long as my arms are level.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> To me, it's not about how high the desk is, it's the height of the chair. I like to rest my arms on my chair's armrests when playing and I need my arms to be level with my table. I have plenty of space under the table and being too high doesn't really matter, as long as my arms are level.


but I love my chair to be too low.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> but I love my chair to be too low.





Spoiler: SOLUTION


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had a question. How high usually your desks are from the ground? I have been battling with my joint aches on my hands and wrists. I just need to have a new table. But all the tables at the market are usually high. I'm also thinking of making my own one, but I'm not good at carpentry, and don't know how much will it costs me to have a basic rectangular wooden table with long keyboard tray.


personally the arms on my chair are about 2" higher than desk so i can rest them there while gaming my chair is a SITAG which i can adjust the height of arms as well as chair


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I really enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rokit 5 or Rokit 8??
> 
> I picked up some M-Audio for $50 and really like them, but they are just at my office at work. My systems at home are a lot better.
Click to expand...

Rokit 8.
I checked out a few different ones and was most impressed with the Rokit 8 for the price point.

Also checked out the Alesis MK2's, Mackie MR8MK2 and the Yamaha HS8. I found the Rokit 8's the be the most revealing of the bunch, although I liked the sound of the HS8's a lot as well.


----------



## Stickeelion

hnnnngggggggggg I have got myself 2 Dell U2312HM's but my OCD is killing me! I can't stand having two, I must have proper symmetry, not this centre bezel madness


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> hnnnngggggggggg I have got myself 2 Dell U2312HM's but my OCD is killing me! I can't stand having two, I must have proper symmetry, not this centre bezel madness


lol
seriously first world problem!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Rokit 8.
> I checked out a few different ones and was most impressed with the Rokit 8 for the price point.
> 
> Also checked out the Alesis MK2's, Mackie MR8MK2 and the Yamaha HS8. I found the Rokit 8's the be the most revealing of the bunch, although I liked the sound of the HS8's a lot as well.


I would love to hear them all and compare. I dont do enough with music to justify spending $500 on studio monitors.


----------



## RushiMP

This thread is a first world problem.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This thread is a first world problem.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had a question. How high usually your desks are from the ground? I have been battling with my joint aches on my hands and wrists. I just need to have a new table. But all the tables at the market are usually high. I'm also thinking of making my own one, but I'm not good at carpentry, and don't know how much will it costs me to have a basic rectangular wooden table with long keyboard tray.


27.5" I believe


----------



## RyanGracie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> This is where I try and save lives:
> http://imageshack.com/i/fvzptqj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmsx1mj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/5h9ti1j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I work on my life stuff:
> http://imageshack.com/i/5e3snaj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> FX-8350 Rig in SGI Octane Case Mod
> 
> This is where I take the n00b life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/naghhyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/myekrlj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gv46jsj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iu8t7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1qr8rrj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/jmnujyj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/gi6hn7j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is where I store my life:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f59ab6j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/1q7dh2j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/ja5kgxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is how I keep my life straight:
> http://imageshack.com/i/f2q1uxj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> This is what limits my progress:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nmh1x4j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Recap:
> http://imageshack.com/i/nl5j0yj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/16nzroj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/058uwvj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> http://imageshack.com/i/j50pqhj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com






Awesome room mate, would mind give more information about the room illumination? , i'm planning a new room and loved the colors and the lights of yours.

Thanks.

Mod edit: Please use spoiler tags when quoting lots of images.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SOLUTION


LOL. I'm beginning to be desperate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> personally the arms on my chair are about 2" higher than desk so i can rest them there while gaming my chair is a SITAG which i can adjust the height of arms as well as chair


Is arm rest really a relief?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 27.5" I believe


Too high!!!


----------



## Simca

my desk is much taller than I'm sitting so I can rest my arms on my desk. One arm on the left side and one on the right side. L shaped desk.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


Lol'ed pretty hard at this one.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Too high!!!


Whaa?
It's the standard Ikea height, yo. Get wit it


----------



## deafboy

Mine sits at 22.5" (top of table)

Also ikea...lol. Just all the way down.


----------



## Seredin

Tell that to my perfectly shaped table legs.

22.5"? Dang, that seems really quite short. Do you sit on a bean bag chair?


----------



## Remix65




----------



## deafboy

That stool kit makes me terrified at the thought of leaning back. lol.


----------



## Remix65

depends on how much you weigh...









but really the tilt adjust is almost all the way to the front (so that my head rests as i sit upright). it springs to the front and not the back (if that makes sense. only ppl will similar chairs would understand).


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


I see a pair of technics and a rane ttm mixer in the background.

Dat phonic mixing board.


----------



## unph4zed

My streaming setup.


http://imgur.com/vXdWTrk




http://imgur.com/IPmX6HV




http://imgur.com/2UQcdRO


----------



## erayser

Been using the 42" TV as my monitor for almost 2 years. I finally broke down and bought actual computer monitors for my rig.... and mounted the 42" above them. Now my kids can play their console games while I game on my rig.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> My streaming setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vXdWTrk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IPmX6HV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2UQcdRO


We needz moar light in first pic, want to see them details lol. Looks great though


----------



## Jester435

New Office Setup


Sager Laptop


Just got the M-Audio speakers and love them. Great for $50 bucks


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Been using the 42" TV as my monitor for almost 2 years. I finally broke down and bought actual computer monitors for my rig.... and mounted the 42" above them. Now my kids can play their console games while I game on my rig.


Love the lights !









This my setup, when I had just finished my build 2 months ago.



Now I got some LEDs for the PC, so I thought it would look better on the table ^^



Will be getting some top notch speakers next week. Yamaha HS8's. Looking forward to installing those


----------



## IAmDay

These setups look awesome


----------



## Evenger14

Just a quick sketch of how I want to rearrange my room.



The only things moving would be the TV going from a stand to mounted on the wall, getting rid of my dresser and bulky stereo in order to have a more open room and better viewing of the TV.

The TV used to be in the corner at the end of the bed, but it's cramped. I've no idea what I'm going to do with my current stand though.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Just a quick sketch of how I want to rearrange my room.
> 
> 
> 
> The only things moving would be the TV going from a stand to mounted on the wall, getting rid of my dresser and bulky stereo in order to have a more open room and better viewing of the TV.
> 
> The TV used to be in the corner at the end of the bed, but it's cramped. I've no idea what I'm going to do with my current stand though.


Where will you put your clothes if you get rid of your dresser? Lol.

And just store your stand in the attic or basement. That's what I did when I mounted my TV


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Where will you put your clothes if you get rid of your dresser? Lol.
> 
> And just store your stand in the attic or basement. That's what I did when I mounted my TV


All my cloths hang up in the closet. Most of the time they never even get put up haha.

As for the stand, my brother is moving into his house next week and will be getting a new TV so I may just give it to him.

The mount.


----------



## Seredin

You hang up socks and underwear? I thought I was silly for hanging up undershirts


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> My streaming setup.
> *snip*


Quite impressive, what GPU is pushing your monitors?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I see a pair of technics and a rane ttm mixer in the background.
> 
> Dat phonic mixing board.


correct on the 1210 and ttm 57sl. i prefer the cheapo numarks though. they just feel better. i got the techs when i had a good year in 2011 just to treat myself and say i own a pair. never really liked them so they are spares. i have 3 pairs of tt's and a pair of cd decks too.

the phonic i got it real cheap on ebay. estore was clearing out everything they had. didnt really want it but its a $300 mixer i got for brand new for $100. i'd prefer a software mixer like a fireface ufx but they're way over my budget. but it's good to dream.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> $300 mixer i got for brand new for $100.


wat


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> wat


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


the haf xb has been picking my interest lately...


----------



## LostKauz

Its a good different form factor but I'm going to be upgrading before the new year to a 900d or maybe a phantom 820 with full water.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unph4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quite impressive, what GPU is pushing your monitors?


Thanks. 2 reference Asus 780s in my gaming PC. 680 in the streamer.


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> We needz moar light in first pic, want to see them details lol. Looks great though


THIS PLEASE!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> My streaming setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vXdWTrk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IPmX6HV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2UQcdRO


Turn the lights on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been using the 42" TV as my monitor for almost 2 years. I finally broke down and bought actual computer monitors for my rig.... and mounted the 42" above them. Now my kids can play their console games while I game on my rig.


Set up looks good! Three 780's!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New Office Setup
> 
> Sager Laptop
> 
> Just got the M-Audio speakers and love them. Great for $50 bucks


Nice office space. Where did you get those speakers for $50.00? I need to upgrade my speakers, I've been rocking my Phillips since 2008. They're starting to sound horrible.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lights !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my setup, when I had just finished my build 2 months ago.
> 
> Now I got some LEDs for the PC, so I thought it would look better on the table ^^
> 
> Will be getting some top notch speakers next week. Yamaha HS8's. Looking forward to installing those


Clean looking setup.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The lighting in your rig looks cool. Nice setup too.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> My streaming setup.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vXdWTrk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IPmX6HV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2UQcdRO


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice office space. Where did you get those speakers for $50.00? I need to upgrade my speakers, I've been rocking my Phillips since 2008. They're starting to sound horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got them off Ebay out of CA. they ended at 2AM MST, so I was the only one that bid.

They are M-Audio AV-40. I was using some Free speakers that I got from Tiger Direct because of a rebate special last Christmas. I just gave them to a coworker when I switched jobs a month ago.

They sound great for what I use them for. (pandora, grooveshark, and podcasts)


----------



## nasmith2000

my warthog and saitek rudder pedals came yesterday (go AMEX points!)--and they're as good as I hoped they would be


----------



## caraboose

Mmm. Purdy

Flight sim is the ultimate test of a computer. Since it's such a poorly optimized 'game'


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Mmm. Purdy
> 
> Flight sim is the ultimate test of a computer. Since it's such a poorly optimized 'game'


This is x plane 10, which is even more poorly optimized than the ms counterpart. Finally released a 64 bit version, but no SLI support, which really kills. But flight models are near spot on.


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> You hang up socks and underwear? I thought I was silly for hanging up undershirts


2 clothes baskets 1 clean 1 dirty works for me none of the fold and put away stuff more time for gaming and ocn


----------



## IAmDay

Birthday, so getting new stuff. Almost tempted to post my setup but its horrible compared to you guys.


----------



## Lagpirate

Well happy birthday brother!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Well happy birthday brother!


thank you








I think I'm getting a blue yeti, with stand, new monitor and possible a Ikea desk.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a blue yeti, with stand, new monitor and possible a Ikea desk.


Happy Birthday! wish I got awesome stuff like that...


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting a blue yeti, with stand, new monitor and possible a Ikea desk.


Sounds like a good Bday to me!


----------



## MocoIMO

My new place setup.. Still need to unpack my speakers/main monitor and manage cables for the desk area, also need to set up my t.v, ambient lighting and all my other goodies as well. This is my Man Cave/Guest Bedroom. I will probably be painting the room gray when the weather gets cooler


----------



## IAmDay

Looking good. ^


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Birthday, so getting new stuff. Almost tempted to post my setup but its horrible compared to you guys.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


now it it's my birthday. Currently on a plane to see my dad. When I come back ill see what I got.

off topic: OCN FROM 30,000 Feet Up


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> now it it's my birthday. Currently on a plane to see my dad. When I come back ill see what I got.
> 
> off topic: OCN FROM 30,000 Feet Up


When I saw 30,000 feet up I thought you were driving a Range Rover.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> When I saw 30,000 feet up I thought you were driving a Range Rover.


Nope (;


----------



## Kittencake

the building of the desk ... what is sad is my husband didn't know how to put it together


----------



## Remix65

i find that statement funny. i say i find it's sad first that YOU couldn't put it together since it came with instructions on how to put it together. it's understandable for your husband not being able to put it together cause we don't read instruction manuals







.


----------



## Kittencake

I put it together without instructions fine on my own, my hubby ... lol he gave up after the first 5 min

and the final result


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I put it together without instructions fine on my own, my hubby ... lol he gave up after the first 5 min
> 
> and the final result


OMG PENGUINS







!!

i love penguins







also....that desk looks smart i like that!


----------



## Remix65

very nice setup...


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> OMG PENGUINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> i love penguins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also....that desk looks smart i like that!


I know i love penguins they're so cute


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I put it together without instructions fine on my own, my hubby ... lol he gave up after the first 5 min
> 
> and the final result


I have that same desk! It's great! Don't install the keyboard tray though..also mine lost one of the bars in the middle lol.


----------



## Kittencake

well im missing the bolts to the tray anyway so I'll consider myself lucky


----------



## Remix65

came across this....

http://lifehacker.com/hang-headphones-off-the-side-of-your-desk-with-this-met-540912967


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> came across this....
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/hang-headphones-off-the-side-of-your-desk-with-this-met-540912967


ah, i gotta make something for my headphones some day, it doesn't feel safe to keep them on 1 cm of slippery wood


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> ah, i gotta make something for my headphones some day, it doesn't feel safe to keep them on 1 cm of slippery wood


yeah I'm using a banana stand it seemed convenient at the time


----------



## Simca

I ordered this as my headphone stand. It was supposed to come in black, but they messed up. Now I have it in black and white.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> This is x plane 10, which is even more poorly optimized than the ms counterpart. Finally released a 64 bit version, but no SLI support, which really kills. But flight models are near spot on.


Eh, what do I know? I'm still rocking X-Plane 8, and FSX, 2004, 2002, etc...

I should've noticed that the PFD wasn't the same as in FSX. But oh well!
I still rather my job, which is flying actual planes... They fly exactly how they're supposed to! usually hah


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Eh, what do I know? I'm still rocking X-Plane 8, and FSX, 2004, 2002, etc...
> 
> I should've noticed that the PFD wasn't the same as in FSX. But oh well!
> I still rather my job, which is flying actual planes... They fly exactly how they're supposed to! usually hah


Awesome, ru a pilot for an airline?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Awesome, ru a pilot for an airline?


Not quite. Just finishing off my licencing, but close enough. Lol


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Not quite. Just finishing off my licencing, but close enough. Lol


congrats







i only fly from the back of a plane (weekly, or there about). I couldn't hang in the cockpit.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only fly from the back of a plane (weekly, or there about). I couldn't hang in the cockpit.


Got to learn to pee in a bottle, then you're good! haha


----------



## Seredin

We headphone stand now?


----------



## Sunreeper

Off to build that now.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> We headphone stand now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW! you make me want to make one now!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Off to build that now.


Do eet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> WOW! you make me want to make one now!


Now if only I actually had a use for headphones. Their primary function now that I have good speakers is to give me an excuse to keep the stand on my desk ha


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*


I have same desk.Great bunch of space for a not alot of money.
I sort of wish I got opaque surface however. I can't stand a mess and seeing through the desk with the big mess of wires makes it a eye sore.


----------



## hatrix216

This looks a lot better in person... Wires aren't really noticeable when you're in my room. This pic just makes them stand out.

The towers are actually over someone elses house right now since I DJ at his house every Sunday and was tired of moving them back and forth. When they are setup like this though, it's INCREDIBLY loud along with the monitors. Not what I use for production, but fun for just listening to music.



This is how the studio monitors actually look right now (the speakers are used as stands in this one, one hasn't been had it's woofers replaced yet), but the MPD is still on my main desk since I'm constantly mixing.



I need a bigger desk with better features. I want to be able to put my studio monitors on my desk and still have good space between them. I want my mixer always next to the desk and room for my MPD and keyboard at the same time more easily.


----------



## Remix65

are you using traktor with an mpd24... how is that working for you..


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> I have same desk.Great bunch of space for a not alot of money.
> I sort of wish I got opaque surface however. I can't stand a mess and seeing through the desk with the big mess of wires makes it a eye sore.


Once everything was in place, the wires weren't that bad, soon as the set up was complete I hardly noticed them


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> are you using traktor with an mpd24... how is that working for you..


Sure am. It's working great, it's a good controller. It's intention wasn't for traktor though, just happens to work well without having to buy a new controller right now.

I've DJed with it a bunch and it's fun to use.

I want to get this though:

http://www.numark.com/product/mixdeckquad

But until then this is fine.


----------



## nabarun




----------



## Sikkamore

I decided to build a LEGO headphone stand. I have a big bin full of it since we've been buying it since my older brother was a kid. Don't mind the mess around the room though







it's still a work in progress!


----------



## Kittencake

I need to get some lego now


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I need to get some lego now


Come over to my place and grab a few buckets full. Won't even put a dent in my stash lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol

tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol




and sorry for the bad pics... my good digital camera died on me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I need to get some lego now
> 
> 
> 
> Come over to my place and grab a few buckets full. Won't even put a dent in my stash lol
Click to expand...

can I come over too!?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol
> 
> tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for the bad pics... my good digital camera died on me...
> can I come over too!?


It does look like a car!

And hell yeah you can come over xD LEGO PARTY AT SIKKAMORE'S PLACE! LOL


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*


I've got a very *serious* question.
Any problems with cats and tj11?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol
> 
> tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol


Does it attract the dust a lot? (just curious)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quick! someone make a headphone stand with bionicle parts!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Does it attract the dust a lot? (just curious)


No idea, just assembled it today.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Come over to my place and grab a few buckets full. Won't even put a dent in my stash lol










i'll be right there lego is freaking expensive out here


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Sure am. It's working great, it's a good controller. It's intention wasn't for traktor though, just happens to work well without having to buy a new controller right now.
> 
> I've DJed with it a bunch and it's fun to use.
> 
> I want to get this though:
> 
> http://www.numark.com/product/mixdeckquad
> 
> But until then this is fine.


i was sold on the mpd24 when i saw 



.

i'd like one to use with my software too. but for me i'd need a simple midi device and an iphone can do which i already have. just to access the sampler and maybe effects.
i'd like to get into music production but i really don't have the time. i should've gotten into it in 2001 when i got into fruity loops then. but i just dj lightly... and life gets in the way.
djing today is easy.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*


nice shot.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I decided to build a LEGO headphone stand. I have a big bin full of it since we've been buying it since my older brother was a kid. Don't mind the mess around the room though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's still a work in progress!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol
> 
> tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for the bad pics... my good digital camera died on me...
> can I come over too!?


Im disappointed
where are all the mini figures?
You need one like this to make it sexier


----------



## fido

LOL seducing with Lego girl


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I decided to build a LEGO headphone stand. I have a big bin full of it since we've been buying it since my older brother was a kid. Don't mind the mess around the room though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's still a work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol
> 
> tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for the bad pics... my good digital camera died on me...
> can I come over too!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im disappointed
> where are all the mini figures?
> You need one like this to make it sexier
Click to expand...

B&


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Im disappointed
> where are all the mini figures?
> You need one like this to make it sexier


she wants the brick...


----------



## Kittencake

*facepalms and shakes her head* .. men.....


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> *facepalms and shakes her head* .. men.....


indeed.

and... I just don't have any minifigures... I'm Sorry. lol


----------



## jokrik

Just a big fan of Lego Minifigures








even made a trooper key caps from mini figures to marry my love on Lego and keyboard


----------



## Sikkamore

I have SEVERAL minifigures. They're older though. I take a picture of them all tomorrow


----------



## MrSharkington

Thinking of making a stand out of bionicle parts, if any of you remember what they are


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*


I don't normally drink beer, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Thinking of making a stand out of bionicle parts, if any of you remember what they are


I love bionicles! I still have a collection and everything and I really enjoyed the story that the series had







I was really sad when I found out that they'd stop making them


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I love bionicles! I still have a collection and everything and I really enjoyed the story that the series had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really sad when I found out that they'd stop making them


Same here! I found people working on a Skyrim conversion mod set in the Bionicle universe, here's the link if you're interested


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I love bionicles! I still have a collection and everything and I really enjoyed the story that the series had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really sad when I found out that they'd stop making them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I found people working on a Skyrim conversion mod set in the Bionicle universe, here's the link if you're interested
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP THAT IS AWESOME I JUST NERDGASMED EVERYWHERE!! Totally gonna play as Tahu


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE SETUP


thanks mate


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Come over to my place and grab a few buckets full. Won't even put a dent in my stash lol


Dude... You know how much you could make selling them by the pound?

They are like $10-$25 a pound on Ebay. I had a duffle bag full of them several years ago, weighed them out into 1lb boxes and sold them on Ebay for $15 each as "Random Mystery Lego Lots". Made almost a grand in a week. To this day I'll buy up any I find at rummage sales and sell them.

If you have some of the old hard to find pieces you could make TONS of money. I wish I'd have kept mine a few more years since several of the kits I had contained rare pieces.


----------



## RooRB4cK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Gotta' work on cable management next.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wall plz!!


----------



## Simca




----------



## IAmDay

Alright!!! I got a Razer Tournament, Steel Series Raw, Razer Mouse Pad on the way. Now I'm just deciding between the 350D or Fractal Define Mini Silent.
Pictures should be up once I get home from Cali.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> well im missing the bolts to the tray anyway so I'll consider myself lucky


Don't put that tray....ever! I had it on my desk and it gets really flimsy after a while. So flimsy to the point where it came down and when it did, it nicked and broke one of my switches on my Deck keyboard. I was so pissed, but Deck did a free repair on it without a problem.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Dude... You know how much you could make selling them by the pound?
> 
> They are like $10-$25 a pound on Ebay. I had a duffle bag full of them several years ago, weighed them out into 1lb boxes and sold them on Ebay for $15 each as "Random Mystery Lego Lots". Made almost a grand in a week. To this day I'll buy up any I find at rummage sales and sell them.
> 
> If you have some of the old hard to find pieces you could make TONS of money. I wish I'd have kept mine a few more years since several of the kits I had contained rare pieces.


I didn't know that!

We've been collecting since my brother was a kid (in the 70's) up until I was a little guy (mid to late 90's) and just threw it all in a big bin. The thing has to weigh at least 40 to 50 pounds!

Decent way to make money. Maybe I'll keep my eye out for scrap lego now


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*


Where is that desk from????


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I didn't know that!
> 
> We've been collecting since my brother was a kid (in the 70's) up until I was a little guy (mid to late 90's) and just threw it all in a big bin. The thing has to weigh at least 40 to 50 pounds!
> 
> Decent way to make money. Maybe I'll keep my eye out for scrap lego now


Sell it all, buy a Titan, and send me the 7870 for a finders fee?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Where is that desk from????


Zimbabwe?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Sell it all, buy a Titan, and send me the 7870 for a finders fee?


Haha I don't know if I'd sell it all. If I did giving you the 7870 as a finders fee would be a good idea except this is my first build ever so I'll probably never sell it no matter what


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Haha I don't know if I'd sell it all. If I did giving you the 7870 as a finders fee would be a good idea except this is my first build ever so I'll probably never sell it no matter what


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Haha I don't know if I'd sell it all. If I did giving you the 7870 as a finders fee would be a good idea except this is my first build ever so I'll probably never sell it no matter what


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i was sold on the mpd24 when i saw
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> i'd like one to use with my software too. but for me i'd need a simple midi device and an iphone can do which i already have. just to access the sampler and maybe effects.
> i'd like to get into music production but i really don't have the time. i should've gotten into it in 2001 when i got into fruity loops then. but i just dj lightly... and life gets in the way.
> djing today is easy.


Having a physical piece of hardware will always beat any touch screen control for me. I just like physical buttons, knobs and faders.

You can probably find one for decently cheap honestly, it's a great controller. I agree DJing isn't hard these days as compared to a while ago with real turntables. Actually performing a mix you've been working on for weeks though (such as electronic mixes) takes a lot of practice, skill and time. I like to mix dubstep/electro house when _performing_, but I'll do just random hip-hop/rap and popular **** too.

Music production is definitely time consuming. I've been learning for years and years and am still learning to this day. I haven't actually produced a full track but recently I've been working with a friend so eventually I hope to have something decent. I use FL studio myself.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi guys Ive been under some updates lately. Have a look and please let me know what can I change. My main rig was blown out! sold everything and now Ive got a NZXT Phantom 820 and Im still deciding what would I buy for my future RIG.


----------



## IAmDay

That looks simply amazing. Reminds me a little of Mirror's Edge


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I've made mine... but it looks an awful lot like a car... lol
> 
> tires are used just to keep the headphones and other stuff from sliding, though I need to find a place for it on my desk. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for the bad pics... my good digital camera died on me...
> can I come over too!?


Inb4 lego headphone stand club...


----------



## Heff04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi guys Ive been under some updates lately. Have a look and please let me know what can I change. My main rig was blown out! sold everything and now Ive got a NZXT Phantom 820 and Im still deciding what would I buy for my future RIG.


Need more pics of that desk!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I put it together without instructions fine on my own, my hubby ... lol he gave up after the first 5 min
> 
> and the final result


I think you have the same amount of penguins as my wife


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I think you have the same amount of penguins as my wife


I have more I need to wash em and put em out


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Where is that desk from????


Ikea , bought it a few years back


----------



## draterrojam




----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Love that big mat you have under your keyboard/mouse pad. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


excuse me sir. i think you forgot to turn on your 540 lights on...

nice clean setup nonetheless..


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Love that big mat you have under your keyboard/mouse pad. Where'd you get it?


I got it at staples, this is the brand but I think mine is slightly bigger http://www.staples.com/Artistic-Rhinolin-II-Desk-Pad-with-Microban-20x36-Black/product_938202 (that's what she said)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> [/SPOILER]excuse me sir. i think you forgot to turn on your 540 lights on...
> 
> nice clean setup nonetheless..


The lights are on, I keep them on low cause in the dark they are quite bright but the pictures weren't coming out well in the dark; only using a s4 camera.
But thank you sir.


----------



## Remix65

i meant your case lights. kinda like the way the rest of your buddies have theirs...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I got it at staples, this is the brand but I think mine is slightly bigger http://www.staples.com/Artistic-Rhinolin-II-Desk-Pad-with-Microban-20x36-Black/product_938202 (that's what she said)


Sweet! I may just have to buy one for my glass desk


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Sweet! I may just have to buy one for my glass desk


get this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001

can't beat $26.


----------



## Heff04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> get this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> 
> can't beat $26.


I can contest to this.. this mat is HUGE and a great deal.. dowit!!!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> get this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001
> 
> can't beat $26.


I have both, I eat at my desk all the time and the cloth mat is cool but I always seem to make a mess of it. I would love the cloth one if I could keep it clean. This one wipes off easily and I just use a mouse mat for my mouse.


----------



## Kittencake

thats what baby wipes are for


----------



## ozlay

them people clean up there workstations before posting images so we don't get the true feel of what the area is like on a normal day so some dont look as homie as others as they dont seem used id rather see a messy work station then a tidy one


----------



## Kittencake

not really i'm a neat freak


----------



## ozlay

wonder if this will work as a mousepad


----------



## IAmDay

I keep my desk neat no matter what. I only make sure my desktop wallpaper is appropriate to post on OCN.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I keep my desk neat no matter what. I only make sure my desktop wallpaper is apropoiate for posting on OCN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> not really i'm a neat freak


i wasn't directing that at anyone i was only jk


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have both, I eat at my desk all the time and the cloth mat is cool but I always seem to make a mess of it. I would love the cloth one if I could keep it clean. This one wipes off easily and I just use a mouse mat for my mouse.


i have the ripper xxl. it looked nice when it was new









i need to wash it one of these days.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> them people clean up there workstations before posting images so we don't get the true feel of what the area is like on a normal day so some dont look as homie as others as they dont seem used id rather see a messy work station then a tidy one


My computer desk is typically the cleanest place in my house. It is not that the rest of my house is dirty but I will say that there is more dust in the other areas of my house vs my comp. desk


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice setup.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your desk. did you build that yourself?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappy Mcgee*
> 
> I like your desk. did you build that yourself?


I just used two slabs of wood from ikea, a few vika legs and vika cabinet legs.

Kind of like this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39001918/ but I didn't use the crappy fiberboard top I got something different. Was going to stain it (still might) but I thought it look good without.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I just used two slabs of wood from ikea, a few vika legs and vika cabinet legs.
> 
> Kind of like this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39001918/ but I didn't use the crappy fiberboard top I got something different. Was going to stain it (still might) but I thought it look good without.


Looks good without stain but a nice stain could make it look even better


----------



## Seredin

Tiny update. Cable management etc.

Also included some guts pics because I loves it, and I always include guts on /g/.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

My desk is like a rat nest...


----------



## Stickeelion

Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.

forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.
> 
> forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome setup you got there!


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.
> 
> forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Realy nice build, Stickeelion


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.


fridge next to computer desk, <3
Stickeelion, you're a genius!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.
> 
> forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done


nice setup. drill a hole and clean up your cables though.


----------



## Stickeelion

thanks guys









I would drill holes to rout the cables but this is a college dorm room so I can't so much as get it dirty unfortunately.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would drill holes to rout the cables but this is a college dorm room so I can't so much as get it dirty unfortunately.


do the ladies like the view of your pc from the bed? ;-)


----------



## Zyro71

I havent posted anything in a while.
Still have my Zalman but meh oh well.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> do the ladies like the view of your pc from the bed? ;-)


when i was in college i never had girls in my room. spent all my time in the library









and when i left my schools hot female teachers were accused of sleeping with younger students but not me


----------



## Takism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.
> 
> forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done


BEST


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> when i was in college i never had girls in my room. spent all my time in the library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when i left my schools hot female teachers were accused of sleeping with younger students but not me


hot damn! jk hope you get some now mate...


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> do the ladies like the view of your pc from the bed? ;-)


haha I wish.....


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I just used two slabs of wood from ikea, a few vika legs and vika cabinet legs.
> 
> Kind of like this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39001918/ but I didn't use the crappy fiberboard top I got something different. Was going to stain it (still might) but I thought it look good without.


Very well done







I like it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> hot damn! jk hope you get some now mate...


oh for sure I most definitely do. I have 2 girlfriends







...

... on my wrists


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> haha I wish.....


you are dedicated to your rig when you give that much closet space up in college.

that is when I was rocking 10 pairs of Airmax's and fresh clothes everyday.

Now I am married and wear business professional everyday.. haha!


----------



## DizzlePro

Heres mine

THE TERRIBLE LIGHTING IN MY ROOM IS RUING THE PHOTO





when the 9970 is released, im going Eyefinity


----------



## whocarez

Need a better camera :X
http://s198.photobucket.com/user/tehsn0ops/media/20130814_205442.jpg.html


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> I havent posted anything in a while.
> Still have my Zalman but meh oh well.


Where is that desk from?


----------



## Pinoy04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> THE TERRIBLE LIGHTING IN MY ROOM IS RUING THE PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the 9970 is released, im going Eyefinity


hmmm..Lotion near the PC?? I see what you do with your rig hahaha


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinoy04*
> 
> hmmm..Lotion near the PC?? I see what you do with your rig hahaha


lol. you would think people would put their lotion away with the tissue box before taking pics of their solo love station.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> lol. you would think people would put their lotion away with the tissue box before taking pics of their solo love station.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Tiny update. Cable management etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included some guts pics because I loves it, and I always include guts on /g/.


Guts always look good.







Whats on the top right side of your desk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Finally finished my pc, well I wouldn't say finished I still want to sort out my coolant and wiring aesthetics.
> forgive the quality and alignment issues this is the first panorama I've ever done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That mirror!







Cables are a little distracting, but still a nice set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Heres mine
> THE TERRIBLE LIGHTING IN MY ROOM IS RUING THE PHOTO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the 9970 is released, im going Eyefinity


The lighting is not that bad.


----------



## Seredin

Its a Lego set


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables are a little distracting, but still a nice set up.


That's actually a large sliding door, I once left it on the other side in front of the PC when I went out and came back to find the temperatures had risen quite a bit


----------



## DJEndet

It's not much but it's my and my wifes action HQ for gaming







Just cleaned the place out and did some arranging. Lots of work to do still to make it as we want it but it's a start!


----------



## IAmDay

So my birthday went well. I got a lot of new goodies to show off. Just get me off this red eye flight already ( 4 hours and counting







)
When I get home I got a 350D, a Razer keyboard and mousepad. Also a new mouse. So pictures will be up soon


----------



## cr4p

i've got a new desk!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've got a new desk!


That's a cool battle station







Where did you get the wrist rest for the keyboard? I just purchased a Razer keyboard and it doesn't have a wrist rest.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Looks like a Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad. Check Amazon, they have tons of them!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Looks like a Grifiti Fat Wrist Pad. Check Amazon, they have tons of them!


Thank you


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That's a cool battle station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the wrist rest for the keyboard? I just purchased a Razer keyboard and it doesn't have a wrist rest.


Thanks! I got the wrist rest from a local chinese general goods store.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My desk ATM.
my super m17x set up with the first of my 3 eyefinity monitors. Was Doing some resolution testing. right now that monitor is downsampling to 2160x1215. so I effectively have a 2160x1215 19.5 in ASUS monitor.


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Where is that desk from?


I honestly have no idea. It was built like in the 90s and was given to me by a friend because they were moving out. Trust me, you don't want it..its very painful to sit with. and cant hold much of my stuff at all as you can see xD


----------



## CptAsian

Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.


I seriously need to get one of those...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I seriously need to get one of those...


Yes, it's a wonderful case (I'm pretty sure that's what you're referring to), and it was on sale on Newegg some two days ago for $80, but now it's back up to $100. The biggest downside of this case is obviously the amount of space it takes up on your desk. The horizontal motherboard is worth it though, and you don't even have to put it on your desk anyways.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yes, it's a wonderful case (I'm pretty sure that's what you're referring to), and it was on sale on Newegg some two days ago for $80, but now it's back up to $100. The biggest downside of this case is obviously the amount of space it takes up on your desk. The horizontal motherboard is worth it though, and you don't even have to put it on your desk anyways.


I could make room, and/or move a shelf next to my desk. I don't have $100 to shell out for it, though, or $80... or $20. lol

It's on my list though, either that or something similar. I love the LanBox style.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.


Can you please tell me what case fans those are, I know the ones on the heatsink are Coolermaster 120mm reds. Btw nice build I did one for a buddy of mine and he loves the case.


----------



## Remix65

[quote name="CptAsian" url="/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/31840#post_20644165"



[/quote]in my quest for looking for a case, the 540 came very close but there's things i don't like about it. i was looking for precise dimensions. i don't like it's outter plastic case and the fact that it doesn't show the psu.
the haf xb was an instant no when i was searching but it's grown on me when i started looking at mods. i just have to fine the time and get the courage to get my hands dirty
and try get some acrylic top and sides.
no point of buying an expensive case to butcher it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Can you please tell me what case fans those are, I know the ones on the heatsink are Coolermaster 120mm reds. Btw nice build I did one for a buddy of mine and he loves the case.


Thanks! The fans on the front are Lian-Li 140mm Red LED fans. Linky. They do come with fan grills, as well. The fan on the back is a Xigmatek CLF 120mm, specifically the CLF-F1252. Linky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> in my quest for looking for a case, the 540 came very close but there's things i don't like about it. i was looking for precise dimensions. i don't like it's outter plastic case and the fact that it doesn't show the psu.
> the haf xb was an instant no when i was searching but it's grown on me when i started looking at mods. i just have to fine the time and get the courage to get my hands dirty
> and try get some acrylic top and sides.
> no point of buying an expensive case to butcher it.


The only real problem I have with this case other than it's desk footprint is the fact that it's a little difficult to work with. This is due to the fact that in order to access most anything in the case, you have to remove the motherboard tray. You get used to it, and you shouldn't really be rewiring your rig too much, so it shouldn't be too bad. Overall, it's a great value case.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.


Dayum nice looking build and its so clean.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Dayum nice looking build and its so clean.


Thanks man!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks man!


ridiculously awesome build and setup bro!

Not a huge fan of coolmaster products, but that case is awesome looking in red!

I also love the banana headphone stand!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> ridiculously awesome build and setup bro!
> 
> Not a huge fan of coolmaster products, but that case is awesome looking in red!
> 
> I also love the banana headphone stand!










Thanks!

In slightly less related news, I just ordered some custom stickers so The Qube can actually be called The Qube.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks! The fans on the front are Lian-Li 140mm Red LED fans. Linky. They do come with fan grills, as well. The fan on the back is a Xigmatek CLF 120mm, specifically the CLF-F1252. Linky.
> The only real problem I have with this case other than it's desk footprint is the fact that it's a little difficult to work with. This is due to the fact that in order to access most anything in the case, you have to remove the motherboard tray. You get used to it, and you shouldn't really be rewiring your rig too much, so it shouldn't be too bad. Overall, it's a great value case.


for $80 i'd have no problem slicing the frame into half and hook up some hinges on the back or something lol. and just remove the front when you need to get in. maybe easier said than done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> In slightly less related news, I just ordered some custom stickers so The Qube can actually be called The Qube.


no you can't. i just patented the idea 10 seconds ago.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks! The fans on the front are Lian-Li 140mm Red LED fans. Linky. They do come with fan grills, as well. The fan on the back is a Xigmatek CLF 120mm, specifically the CLF-F1252. Linky.
> The only real problem I have with this case other than it's desk footprint is the fact that it's a little difficult to work with. This is due to the fact that in order to access most anything in the case, you have to remove the motherboard tray. You get used to it, and you shouldn't really be rewiring your rig too much, so it shouldn't be too bad. Overall, it's a great value case.


Thank you sir


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks man!


Your welcome. Nice background on your monitor


----------



## sascha1102

Hey CptAsian, nice to see you here, too. Your build worked out really nice. The only thing now, that doesn't matches in red colour theme is the blue Gigabyte area on your board.








Why have you lying your HDD PCB in front of the case? haha


----------



## Unknownm

installed a queen size bed in my room. Which ended up taking half of my room. Just enough room for a big desk


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> installed a queen size bed in my room. Which ended up taking half of my room. Just enough room for a big desk


How do you watch your adult entertainment with no curtains on that window?


----------



## HesterDW

Been mechanical keyboardless for the past 3 months...its been hell. But my CM Quickfire TK finally arrived. /Firstworldproblems


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Been mechanical keyboardless for the past 3 months...its been hell. But my CM Quickfire TK finally arrived. /Firstworldproblems
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


liking that setup my dude. i like blue.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> installed a queen size bed in my room. Which ended up taking half of my room. Just enough room for a big desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll be honest, I've never heard of anyone installing a bed before.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How do you watch your adult entertainment with no curtains on that window?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How do you watch your adult entertainment with no curtains on that window?


don't watch adult entertainment? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Been mechanical keyboardless for the past 3 months...its been hell. But my CM Quickfire TK finally arrived. /Firstworldproblems
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jelly of the setup.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got some new pictures of my setup after having to wait for about a week for a somewhat sunny day for lighting's sake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


clean set-up. best case EVER(only because i own one). yours looks better then mine though, but i'm working on getting mine as nice as yours.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> in my quest for looking for a case, the 540 came very close but there's things i don't like about it. i was looking for precise dimensions. i don't like it's outter plastic case and the fact that it doesn't show the psu.
> the haf xb was an instant no when i was searching but it's grown on me when i started looking at mods. i just have to fine the time and get the courage to get my hands dirty
> and try get some acrylic top and sides.
> no point of buying an expensive case to butcher it.


not sure where you are, but the cooler master store has the HAF XB referbished for $70. watch out for the shipping cost. i ended up spending about $85 landed at my house. it was in great shape and i couldn't find anything wrong with it(not that i was looking very hard, because i knew i was going to tear it up anyway). replacement parts are cheap for this case, so if you goof a side panel for example, it's $6. goof the front panel, it's $10, etc.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

uummm speaking of small spaces like the "bed post" above xD Im having serious space issues with the baby now xD

I need to get my own house xD


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey CptAsian, nice to see you here, too. Your build worked out really nice. The only thing now, that doesn't matches in red colour theme is the blue Gigabyte area on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you lying your HDD PCB in front of the case? haha


Yep, a motherboard's been on my list of things to buy. I've been looking at this one, but I'm really only hesitant because I'm not sure what to do with my current one. And about the PCB, I took it out from day one, and I thought it'd look nice as a desk ornament.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> clean set-up. best case EVER(only because i own one). yours looks better then mine though, but i'm working on getting mine as nice as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Thanks man! Your rig itself is a lot better than mine, though, considering it has cable sleeving and a nice custom loop. And custom windows.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Thanks man! Your rig itself is a lot better than mine, though, considering it has cable sleeving and a nice custom loop. And custom windows.


NO. i said yours is better. JK







. maybe a case of "the grass is greener".


----------



## Luxer




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How do you watch your adult entertainment with no curtains on that window?


You have more fun when you think someone is watching you









I actually pull down the blinds,. which you can't see in the picture.


----------



## MrSharkington

Rearranged my desk a bit, I am really regretting not buying a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


this keyboard has me up looking for keyboards. i must get a lighted keyboard.
i'm so used of my regular keyboard adn use the home, delete, pgup and pgdwn buttons a lot. and i feel like i'll miss them.

where can i get the highest rated keyboards of 2013?


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Rearranged my desk a bit, I am really regretting not buying a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love that racing style chair


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> liking that setup my dude. i like blue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> don't watch adult entertainment? lol
> Jelly of the setup.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> this keyboard has me up looking for keyboards. i must get a lighted keyboard.
> i'm so used of my regular keyboard adn use the home, delete, pgup and pgdwn buttons a lot. and i feel like i'll miss them.
> 
> where can i get the highest rated keyboards of 2013?


Well you don't have to sacrifice those buttons for a lighted keyboard my friend. There's a lot of great keyboards out there...depends on your intended use and preference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I am really regretting not buying a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard


Or you could just close the laptop and use one machine at a time.


----------



## Stickeelion

Remix65 this has been burning my brain since I first started looking at this thread, you have an amazing setup and what appears to be a DJ set in your room and you say you run a business. what sort of business do you run or what is your profession? I can't help but wonder what you do every time I see your mass of monitors


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Rearranged my desk a bit, I am really regretting not buying a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard


Are those bionicle I see on the Xbox







I spy Onua and that black bohrok


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Are those bionicle I see on the Xbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy Onua and that black bohrok


you guessed correct


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> this keyboard has me up looking for keyboards. i must get a lighted keyboard.
> i'm so used of my regular keyboard adn use the home, delete, pgup and pgdwn buttons a lot. and i feel like i'll miss them.
> 
> where can i get the highest rated keyboards of 2013?


You can get ten keyless keyboards with or without the directional keys and Print Scrn/Insert areas (not sure what to call them.)

All the ten keyless membrane based keyboards I've seen are pretty crappy so you'll probably only find a mechanical keyboard that suits your needs. They cost more, but it's worth it in my opinion. I'd check out the Ducky DK9087 Shine II TKL or the upcoming Shine III.

Here's a good guide on Mechanical Keyboards: http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

If you need help picking the right one for you check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You have more fun when you think someone is watching you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually pull down the blinds,. which you can't see in the picture.


Ah...


----------



## Danevul

This is my humble setup against the wall in my room.




I guess I've sort of boxed myself in.
The PC is trapped in the corner back there (don't worry, it has breathing room).



Check out the ghetto desk extender for my mouse cord


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Remix65 this has been burning my brain since I first started looking at this thread, you have an amazing setup and what appears to be a DJ set in your room and you say you run a business. what sort of business do you run or what is your profession? I can't help but wonder what you do every time I see your mass of monitors


i have 2 dj sets one practice set and other for the road. the one in the picture used to be my road until i broke something real small and realized its too expensive to be carrying around. (they don't make technics turntables anymore and they keep getting more expensive online.)

my setup is in the same building as the business and monitor the business on some of the monitors. and work on the business ebay/online account.

the monitors have paid for themselves. that's only something the multi-monitor users could really understand...the more you see the more you do. i could go on and on proselytizing for ppl to get multi-monitor setups but ...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danevul*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my humble setup against the wall in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've sort of boxed myself in.
> The PC is trapped in the corner back there (don't worry, it has breathing room).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the ghetto desk extender for my mouse cord


You need yourself a mouse cord bungee! I have the CM Storm Skorpion and love it! Got it for $5 on sale so it was a no brainer purchase!


----------



## IAmDay

All these desks make me want to get back out the gaming gear. To bad I'm focused so much on school. But it's for the better








Nice setups everyone


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just ordered the Cambridge Audio Minx s325 v2 and the 351r AVR. Should arrive tomorrow if not Monday lol. One day I will get a new desk. The old school desk with a bit of pine timber on top just doesnt suit the my gear.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot




----------



## ChristianUshuaia

This is a normal day on my room. I've been working a little on my new rig. I must say that I hate cable management, anyway it must be done!.

Clean and Tidy pic



Messy and Nuclear Armageddon pic



Working on my new rig pic


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> This is a normal day on my room. I've been working a little on my new rig. I must say that I hate cable management, anyway it must be done!.
> 
> Clean and Tidy pic


Dig floating desktop set ups so clean








Mouse and keyboard wireless?
I don't see a keyboard at all


----------



## Sunreeper

Why you hide dat beautiful thermaltake level 10 gt?


----------



## infernoRS

A little OT but does anyone here have HiFiMAN HE-400's? They're pretty much impossible to find available for listening here and I'd really like to hear an opinion or a few on them. Or maybe I should just go to Head-Fi forums again... I just kinda don't like that place


----------



## Mudfrog

Completely redid my setup. New desk, new monitor, new audio, etc..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Completely redid my setup. New desk, new monitor, new audio, etc..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fremish

Currently setup at my Grandmas, using the space provided


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


I HATE it when that happens!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want to place my monitor in the wall...but it does not have any mounting holes...

any tips ??


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I HATE it when that happens!


he had his speakers upside down.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I HATE it when that happens!


either
1. drill holes through the hp logo area which is where a vesa mount would be. but first remove the back cover to see how far the screw go. might as well mount the wall mount when opening up the back cover so that you can have a screw on the other site to make the mount tight..

2. i wouldnt suggest glue but that's your call.

3. remove the stand and improvise a wall stand in it's place.

4. it's time to upgrade your monitor anyway sell it on ebay or cl and use the money towards an LED monitor with vesa mounts. LED monitors are lighter, and use about half the power of lcd monitors.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Completely redid my setup. New desk, new monitor, new audio, etc..


Get some zip ties and cable manage that hoe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Currently setup at my Grandmas, using the space provided


You are that person who cannot rotate their picture 90 degrees....I bet you record videos on your iPhone in portrait too.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My mate always records vids in portrait it drives me mad. Who wants to see miles above and below the subject your recording.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My mate always records vids in portrait it drives me mad. Who wants to see miles above and below the subject your recording.


hey you ever played a game on portrait mode? there can be snipers on the roof! the whole 16:9 wide argument is played out when you see more vertically in portait mode..


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey you ever played a game on portrait mode? there can be snipers on the roof! the whole 16:9 wide argument is played out when you see more vertically in portait mode..


You are forever banished from this thread for that comment. NO ON LIKES PORTRAIT.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My mate always records vids in portrait it drives me mad. Who wants to see miles above and below the subject your recording.


Your mate is a jackwagen. I would throw his phone at his face portrait style.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My mate always records vids in portrait it drives me mad. Who wants to see miles above and below the subject your recording.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mate is a jackwagen. I would throw his phone at his face portrait style.
Click to expand...

My fiance does the same thing with her 4s for videos AND pictures. It seriously drives me insane. I've told her to do it right.

I no longer even bother watching videos she records now lol. Pictures are Meh that's fine in portrait if it has to be.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> My fiance does the same thing with her 4s for videos AND pictures. It seriously drives me insane. I've told her to do it right.
> 
> I no longer even bother watching videos she records now lol. Pictures are Meh that's fine in portrait if it has to be.


More like ex-fiance.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol

I just dont understand why they do it. I think the people that shoot videos and photos in portrait think the phone wont work horizontally lol. To makes things worse my mate always shoots vids and uploads them to fb. I cant get away from it lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol
> 
> I just dont understand why they do it. I think the people that shoot videos and photos in portrait think the phone wont work horizontally lol. To makes things worse my mate always shoots vids and uploads them to fb. I cant get away from it lol


More like ex-mate.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol
> 
> I just dont understand why they do it. I think the people that shoot videos and photos in portrait think the phone wont work horizontally lol. To makes things worse my mate always shoots vids and uploads them to fb. I cant get away from it lol


in photography some shots make more sense in portrait than in landscape. depends on how wide the subject is. it doesn't have to be serious photography. could even be just listing something on ebay.
for video i think it would make more sense having it landscape all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> You are forever banished from this thread for that comment. *NO ONE* LIKES PORTRAIT.


i do. 3 yrs...

hatless does too.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol


----------



## Zackotsu

my current set-up:


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

am I the only one who doesn't like Windows an LED lights?


----------



## Remix65

that's just a poorly taken picture too dark phone shot ended up being blurry. i dont have a windowed or lit case but i plan to get one.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


Lol

My wife doesnt have a clue about how much its cost me but every now and then she questions me and I tell her to mind her own business lol. No seriously I tell her I have no car and its costs and if I had a car it would cost a lot more. Plus I bought here a new car last October for 17k so she is one to talk lol.
but seriously its the audio and monitors that blow it out. I could have just had one monitor and some headphones in the 200 - 300 range. Also I would only need one titan instead of 2. Them vg248qe monitors are 500 here and in the US they are 260.







same withe the titans 1400 here 999 in the US.







I did manage to get 2 from the US when the exchange rate was good lol but then copped the inport tax. Lol


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> am I the only one who doesn't like Windows an LED lights?


ehehehe..







..i like it though..keeps my room lit with-out the lights on..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> that's just a poorly taken picture too dark phone shot ended up being blurry. i dont have a windowed or lit case but i plan to get one.


yup..using a crappy phone..not an expert on photography..


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Its like a damn spaceship up in here


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol
> 
> My wife doesnt have a clue about how much its cost me but every now and then she questions me and I tell her to mind her own business lol. No seriously I tell her I have no car and its costs and if I had a car it would cost a lot more. Plus I bought here a new car last October for 17k so she is one to talk lol.
> but seriously its the audio and monitors that blow it out. I could have just had one monitor and some headphones in the 200 - 300 range. Also I would only need one titan instead of 2. Them vg248qe monitors are 500 here and in the US they are 260.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same withe the titans 1400 here 999 in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to get 2 from the US when the exchange rate was good lol but then copped the inport tax. Lol


you are doing extremely well to spend that much on a rig and your gf not noticing.

you spend 16k then had to spend another 17k to cover up the 16k and all she did was be suspicious. if i did that we'd be out in the street lol. shoot.. i cant even do it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> ehehehe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i like it though..keeps my room lit with-out the lights on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup..using a crappy phone..not an expert on photography..


just make sure your steady if you aren't gonna take a picture with flash. i sometimes use my leg as a tripod to make sure i dont shake the camera. or use the timer. cause the shake happens right when you click the shutter.
take 3 or 4 and chose the list blurry one.


----------



## hatlesschimp

@remix

Ive had some hard Times in the last 10 years. But got through it and now debt free. So im making up for lost time.


----------



## Shadeh




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Its like a damn spaceship up in here


A blurry, blurry spaceship...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> you are doing extremely well to spend that much on a rig and your gf not noticing.
> 
> you spend 16k then had to spend another 17k to cover up the 16k and all she did was be suspicious. if i did that we'd be out in the street lol. shoot.. i cant even do it.


you would be amazed what you can cover up with loans and credit cards. Making that minimum payment like a boss


----------



## hatlesschimp

I work in offshore construction. When times are good the jobs just keep rolling one after the other. Its taken me 10 years to get into it because I knew no one that could help me or worked in the industry. But at the moment im reaping the benefits.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Hat I was creeping on your rig......I wish you would paint your desk black. It also looks like you did what I did a placed a piece of wood ontop on an existing desk to make it larger?







Possibly the top of another desk.....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol of all the things I spend money on that has been neglected lol. Well spotted! Im looking to buy a house in October and until I move in and know what im dealing with I have to make do. The pine wood on the top was a stop gap. It allowed me to get all my junk on the desk and freed up some room. But also it helps me with setting up the steering wheel a bit easier. The old desk has a lip underneath that you have to open up the clamps for. I nearly bought a new desk a month ago and the missus said I should wait and I thought it was a valid suggestion.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That mouse pad.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol of all the things I spend money on that has been neglected lol. Well spotted! Im looking to buy a house in October and until I move in and know what im dealing with I have to make do. The pine wood on the top was a stop gap. It allowed me to get all my junk on the desk and freed up some room. But also it helps me with setting up the steering wheel a bit easier. The old desk has a lip underneath that you have to open up the clamps for. I nearly bought a new desk a month ago and the missus said I should wait and I thought it was a valid suggestion.


DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD! Everyone chant with me!!!

Also throw in some green LEDS behind the monitors and have a switch to sync them up with the sound.

I'm sure you have the basic tools and knowledge to get this done. Now do it or else you are banished.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD, DESKTOP MOD! Everyone chant with me!!!
> 
> Also throw in some green LEDS behind the monitors and have a switch to sync them up with the sound.
> 
> I'm sure you have the basic tools and knowledge to get this done. Now do it or else you are banished.


thats awesome! Well done!

Well ok I might do it on Monday. I have the tools. The speakers have changed now to the Cambridge Audio minx s325 v2 5.1 set. They are tiny, actually the size of a coke can! They have been getting good reviews but im yet to find someone who has them for gaming. They arrive Monday.


What sort of paint should I use? Im guessing something with a hardener.

lol thats a desk on top encapsulating the monitors lol. I was driving home one day and this dude had 6 of them for sale at $10 each. It was a dodgy part of town and they all had white stains on the top. He gave me the gimp desk with no draws for $5. I swear he used them in his meth lab. Lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> thats awesome! Well done!
> 
> Well ok I might do it on Monday. I have the tools. The speakers have changed now to the Cambridge Audio minx s325 v2 5.1 set. They are tiny, actually the size of a coke can! They have been getting good reviews but im yet to find someone who has them for gaming. They arrive Monday.
> 
> 
> What sort of paint should I use? Im guessing something with a hardener.
> 
> lol thats a desk on top encapsulating the monitors lol. I was driving home one day and this dude had 6 of them for sale at $10 each. It was a dodgy part of town and they all had white stains on the top. He gave me the gimp desk with no draws for $5. I swear he used them in his meth lab. Lol


Do properly do this.....you would essentially sand down the whole desk to remove the existing stain, then retain it with like an ebony and a charcoal gray depending on the area. I hope you have a belt sander.







Another option if you want to make a more modern sleek appearance with would also look pretty cool you could against sand it down, applying some primer, then apply a mix of black and gray paint depending on color schemes, then apply some epoxy to the wood to give it a sleek shine that also protects it.

Also, if you don't move your mouse pad, you could dremel 1/8 of a inch into the desk, or however high your mouse pad is, so it is essentially "part of the desk" and there would be no bump.

If you want add additions to the desk like the cut outs and extension of the back, you should hold off on painting entirely until you are finished with that.

For the roller track use something of this sort that can bend at a 90 degree turn.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I work in offshore construction. When times are good the jobs just keep rolling one after the other. Its taken me 10 years to get into it because I knew no one that could help me or worked in the industry. But at the moment im reaping the benefits.


construction pays well. offshore anything does too.


----------



## ph10m

Just moved in here, so excuse the horrendous furniture and blue walls..
Decided to swap cases (from the 800D) because it's a horrible case to move around, the speakers are also not hooked up yet.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Always glad to see someone to put the little time into some basic cable management.









But why must the headphones go UNDER the table instead of over? That cable bothers the heck out of me. Do you plan on repainting?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> Just moved in here, so excuse the horrendous furniture and blue walls..
> Decided to swap cases (from the 800D) because it's a horrible case to move around, the speakers are also not hooked up yet.


nice work with the cable management. i decided to twist my cables together then tie them together... until i had to move or replace something then realized i locked myself in. cable management for me takes a whole night. and it's required me to buy longer power and video cables. it's gotten too expensive for me to finish lol.

hopefully when i'm done in a year or 2 i'll show it off in the rate my cables thread.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Remix....have you seen my cable management?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Remix....have you seen my cable management?


nope. only what you have in your profile pics.


----------



## ph10m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Always glad to see someone to put the little time into some basic cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why must the headphones go UNDER the table instead of over? That cable bothers the heck out of me. Do you plan on repainting?


The perspective might be a little weird in the pictures. The cable is taped under the table but right at the edge so it's never in the way, at least much less so than if it was on the table.
This is how it looks when I'm wearing it.



I might paint the walls white if I'm allowed to, only staying for a year anyway.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nope. only what you have in your profile pics.


It looks go until you see the cables.....I went a bit crazy with zip-ties, accidentally used the broken HDMI cable (its still in the chunk), then ran out of zipties so parts of it are not tied together. I will take a picture to humor you.


----------



## ACMH-K

Just got a new camera, figured I'd post a few pictures on a few threads.











IIRC y'all were talking earlier about how everyone's work spaces were never cluttered & so clean, well here is mine on a normal day:
and it can only get messier.











P.S. I got my camera for an absolute steal on The EGG.
EDIT: $123.99 @ the time


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> One does not simply post photo's like that and not post a link to some of their music!


Sorry for the late reply on this










__
https://soundcloud.com/sinishagolemac%2Fvirus-original-mix


----------



## gtsteviiee

dat fake blur


----------



## Sazexa

Just finished my new build. Was time for a picture. I'll have a better one, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Sunreeper

Very nice and clean love it


----------



## ACMH-K

Some with out the miniaturized look to it











Big Man On Campus:










Wrong Thread See if you can spot who I go to for advice/ask questions This is my favorite angle to take a picture of my rig from IDKY:


----------



## Sazexa

EDIT: Wrong quoted.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Very nice and clean love it


Thanks! Still needs a few things... And I need to get a good displayport cable.


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys i just want to ask,. currently i have sony bravia 720 p lcd tv,..

and im thinking of upgrading between this two monitor coz they are cheap here and they are 2nd hand,.. which of this 2 monitors will i choose and best for gaming?

samsung 23 inch led

http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/monitor/archive/LS23A950DS/XY-spec

or this 27 inch led?

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27A350HS/ZA-specs

thank you in advance


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi guys i just want to ask,. currently i have sony bravia 720 p lcd tv,..
> 
> and im thinking of upgrading between this two monitor coz they are cheap here and they are 2nd hand,.. which of this 2 monitors will i choose and best for gaming?
> 
> samsung 23 inch led
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/monitor/archive/LS23A950DS/XY-spec
> 
> or this 27 inch led?
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27A350HS/ZA-specs
> 
> thank you in advance


I'd go for the 27"
1. It's bigger
2. Less power consuption.
3. Samsung screens are great. I have one myself and it works pretty good









just make sure you get one without dead pixels.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I'd go for the 27"
> 1. It's bigger
> 2. Less power consuption.
> 3. Samsung screens are great. I have one myself and it works pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just make sure you get one without dead pixels.


thank you sir,.. then maybe ill get the 27 inch .... i just like the looks of the 23 inch and the 3d but i think 3d is useless


----------



## Mr Rolls-Royce

Here's my little corner in the room I share with my (soon to be born) baby daughter:




EDIT: added a few night shots after moving the lamp into the corner.




My wife and I decided not to setup the computer in our living room so as not to clutter it up).

I quite like the Ikea Volmar chair, particularly in white leather . It is far better than the Ikea Markus I used for a few months. The Markus is too large, and was not adjustable enough. The rest of the furniture in the room (wardrobe, baby stuff) is also combo of black and white, like my computer station.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


The speakers aren't upside down. These are the T300's and they are like that. Otherwise the tags, mounting brackets, etc came upside down from the factory.

Look under the tweeter. "PolkAudio" is right side up.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi guys i just want to ask,. currently i have sony bravia 720 p lcd tv,..
> 
> and im thinking of upgrading between this two monitor coz they are cheap here and they are 2nd hand,.. which of this 2 monitors will i choose and best for gaming?
> 
> samsung 23 inch led
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/monitor/archive/LS23A950DS/XY-spec
> 
> or this 27 inch led?
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS27A350HS/ZA-specs
> 
> thank you in advance


Don't go for the 27" 1080p is going to look so big and blurry at that size. The only reason I'd recommend a monitor with that size and at that resolution is if you'd be sitting far enough back from the screen or if you had poor eyesight. The 23" you listed is good for gaming since its 120hz capable and the panel is the perfect size for 1080p but its far too overpriced for what it is and the design is horrid (no VESA mounts). However, the pricing may be different in the Philippines but from what I've seen it is overpriced. I would actually recommend a monitor like this if its available over there

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009483


It's far cheaper
Has an IPS panel
Has extremely small bezels
Features a layer of glass on top of the screen for a premium look and to reduce glare
Now the drawbacks it has compared to the 23" monitor you listed

It's not 120hz capable
Has no VESA mount (the monitor you listed doesn't have it either but I wanted to include it as a drawback anyway)
Heres a video highlighting the monitors and what they could do in a triple monitor setup


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rolls-Royce*
> 
> Here's my little corner in the room I share with my (soon to be born) baby daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I decided not to setup the computer in our living room so as not to clutter it up (its large enough at 300 sq feet but is setup as a home cinema).
> 
> I quite like the white leather Ikea Volmar chair, particularly in white. It is far better than the Ikea Markus I used for a few months. The Markus is too large, and was not adjustable enough. The rest of the furniture in the room (wardrobe, baby stuff) is also combo of black and white, like my computer station.


What desk is that?
I''ve tryed to find a desk at Ikea thats farly wide (70cm+) and less then 150cm long, but dident see any


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What desk is that?
> I''ve tryed to find a desk at Ikea thats farly wide (70cm+) and less then 150cm long, but dident see any


IKEA Galant, iirc.. they come in two colors and several sizes (mine is 80x120).


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Does anyone know of any good CORNER desks besides the galant?
Thanks!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Can anyone tell me what chair this is?



Sorry for the sideways pic, phone is being a... Well, it's not letting me rotate anything...

I got this at an estate sale for $5 (With a bunch of other unrelated stuff.) Much nicer than my previous cheap Wal Mart special. But I can't find a manufacturer anywhere on it.

Tan/beige microfiber, the bottom is metal, coppery bronze color, the arms are plastic the same color.


----------



## Mr Rolls-Royce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What desk is that?
> I''ve tryed to find a desk at Ikea thats farly wide (70cm+) and less then 150cm long, but dident see any


Yep, as lemniscate said, that's the Ikea Galant. It is available in several colors and sizes, and with A- or T- legs. I chose A-legs because they are slightly sturdier than T, and I need a solid desk for my sim-racing (the force-feedback wheels produce a ton of vibration).

If you are looking for flexibility in desk size you can also try to mix and match tops and legs from Ikea. The Gerton in particular looks good but it was too large for my needs. The Galant is available from 100x60cm all the way up to 140x100cm (I think). Mine has a size of 120x80cm.

Btw, from your handle _Aventadoor_ I take it you are a lambo fan? Do you collect diecast? I would love to get the Aventador in Nero Nemesis (Black) color from Autoart but it is out of production


----------



## Sikkamore

I power washed my rug in my room today. Yes, you read that right.

After I let it dry, put it back in, then do some cable management I'll take some pics and share them here







should be in a few days because I want to do it before school starts.

Also, quick question that's off this topic, if I were to buy USB extender cables would that affect my keyboard/mouse's reaction time? I'm going to need a few extra feet for where I want my case to be.


----------



## Logan Fleming

Here it is, My room! The life of a gamer!

















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Remix65

hmmm, not sure if serious....


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Does anyone know of any good CORNER desks besides the galant?
> Thanks!


Thank you








Thanks to you I want a new desk







One for the corner too. But am still searching for one. It's so sad that the Corner Galant is 150 bucks in the us and 400 Swissfranks in switzerland








that sucks

If you find a good one, please contact me


----------



## Logan Fleming

Try ikea for a corner desk, If you want a link, just ask!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> It looks go until you see the cables.....I went a bit crazy with zip-ties, accidentally used the broken HDMI cable (its still in the chunk), then ran out of zipties so parts of it are not tied together. I will take a picture to humor you.


it takes a special kind of crazy and patience to perfect cable management. hopefully we'll get there...


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have too many cables and given up. Also im never setlted in my build which never helps.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> The speakers aren't upside down. These are the T300's and they are like that. Otherwise the tags, mounting brackets, etc came upside down from the factory.
> 
> Look under the tweeter. "PolkAudio" is right side up.


alright alright alright. I'll go back to the pic and find something else wrong Lol


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan Fleming*
> 
> Try ikea for a corner desk, If you want a link, just ask!


A link would help, but pls not the Galant again. I already saw to much of the galants^^ I need to know if there are any alternatives.

Gonna get myself a new desk around december


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Completely redid my setup. New desk, new monitor, new audio, etc..


desk is cleaner than mine so I can't go there lol. I bet it's only clean cause its new


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> A link would help, but pls not the Galant again. I already saw to much of the galants^^ I need to know if there are any alternatives.
> 
> Gonna get myself a new desk around december


Yes a link would be great thanks!
Oh and sorry lol


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have too many cables and given up. Also im never setlted in my build which never helps.


i formed a special kind of bond with my rig in my first attempt. It took me all night and I still gave up. Right at the end I thought of some new so I had to abandon the project. I thought to myself maybe I suffer from a form of ocpd and need to see a psychiatrist









it's really taken me over 2 yrs to tidy my cables up to this point lol


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rolls-Royce*
> 
> Yep, as lemniscate said, that's the Ikea Galant. It is available in several colors and sizes, and with A- or T- legs. I chose A-legs because they are slightly sturdier than T, and I need a solid desk for my sim-racing (the force-feedback wheels produce a ton of vibration).
> 
> If you are looking for flexibility in desk size you can also try to mix and match tops and legs from Ikea. The Gerton in particular looks good but it was too large for my needs. The Galant is available from 100x60cm all the way up to 140x100cm (I think). Mine has a size of 120x80cm.
> 
> Btw, from your handle _Aventadoor_ I take it you are a lambo fan? Do you collect diecast? I would love to get the Aventador in Nero Nemesis (Black) color from Autoart but it is out of production


Oh cool, ill have a look at Ikea on monday then.
I'm not a huge lambo fan, hence why im called a-vent-a-door







Pagani fan? hell yes


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i formed a special kind of bond with my rig in my first attempt. It took me all night and I still gave up. Right at the end I thought of some new so I had to abandon the project. I thought to myself maybe I suffer from a form of ocpd and need to see a psychiatrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really taken me over 2 yrs to tidy my cables up to this point lol


Im pretty lax when it comes to being clean but I enjoy cleaning the mess and starting again.my missus hates it. Lol


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Don't go for the 27" 1080p is going to look so big and blurry at that size. The only reason I'd recommend a monitor with that size and at that resolution is if you'd be sitting far enough back from the screen or if you had poor eyesight. The 23" you listed is good for gaming since its 120hz capable and the panel is the perfect size for 1080p but its far too overpriced for what it is and the design is horrid (no VESA mounts). However, the pricing may be different in the Philippines but from what I've seen it is overpriced. I would actually recommend a monitor like this if its available over there
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009483
> 
> 
> It's far cheaper
> Has an IPS panel
> Has extremely small bezels
> Features a layer of glass on top of the screen for a premium look and to reduce glare
> Now the drawbacks it has compared to the 23" monitor you listed
> 
> It's not 120hz capable
> Has no VESA mount (the monitor you listed doesn't have it either but I wanted to include it as a drawback anyway)
> Heres a video highlighting the monitors and what they could do in a triple monitor setup


Hi and thank you so much for the comparison,,.. yes i think i will get the 23 inch samsung,. the seller is selling it @ a cheap price of 135 dollars because the 3d option is defective,.. haha but yes the 120 ghz is a win but i only have 7870 myst gpu,. will it keep up on the samsung monitor in 120 hz? and i have poor eye sight i cannot see from far away though im using eye glass,.. haha.

i like the acer and for the price of the 23 inch samsung i can get the acer monitor,. and there price are not so diff but i think its not available here in my country. hmmm i think ill buy the samsung 23 inch if my gpu cannot be the bottleneck


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Logan it wouldn't hurt to turn the monitors on for the pic....its so dark.


----------



## Mr Rolls-Royce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh cool, ill have a look at Ikea on monday then.
> I'm not a huge lambo fan, hence why im called a-vent-a-door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pagani fan? hell yes


Haha I am a huge Pagani fan too, check out the wallpaper I had in the nighttime shots I added







I have the Autoart signature model of the Zonda R in carbon fiber pattern, and I liked the subject matter and the model construction so much the Zonda R in white with italian stripes is on its way


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Who spends that much on toys? They're cool and all... But what's the point of spending that much on something you can't do anything with?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had the chance to buy a ferrari f430 for a good price at the start of the year but turned it down because I realized it doesnt matter if you can afford to buy one outright it the costs of keeping it running on the road. The first service was going to cost me 8k lol


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Here's mine for now...



I'm definitely not liking the poor image quality of the three brand new Asus 144hz monitors... I knew they were supposed to be off according to most reviews, but jeeze they are ugly. I can't for the life of me get all three of them calibrated to look the same either.

The stand (Ergotech Triple Desk Stand with Telescopic Wings) is also a pain to deal with. First off, it slides all over the place on top my wood desk, even with the weight of the center speaker and the three monitors because there's no rubber or anything. Secondly, in order to make slight adjustments you pretty much have to loosen the nuts on the back otherwise you'll twist the monitor until it's about to snap. When the nuts are loose and you finally get the monitor where you want it, you have to re-tighten the nuts, which is hard to do while not moving your setup. I bought it new from the online rain forest, but I'm pretty certain it was used... plain brown box inside another plain brown box with hardly any packaging protection. There was one layer of popped and torn bubble wrapping and some crushed cardboard segments. There are also nicks and dings that line up with where you need to install the pieces...

I've since then decided to order a 7:3 2560x1080p LG to replace it all. Despite the nasty quality of the monitors, I LOVED the Surround effect in games so I wanted something close to it... I think I can live without the 120hz and the lightboost hack, because I could hardly ever keep 120fps in most games with all the eye candy on anyways (even with two overclocked 580s and a 2600k @ 4.5ghz). I've already printed out the return slips... sucks that I have to pay ~$80 to send it all back, but it's better than settling with something I'm unhappy with. (first world problems XD)


----------



## Mr Rolls-Royce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Who spends that much on toys? They're cool and all... But what's the point of spending that much on something you can't do anything with?


Haha they ain't "toys". Diecast collection is a very serious (and sadly, addictive) hobby. I won't hijack this thread with a discussion on diecast model cars, you can visit http://www.diecastxchange.com and see the shenanigans we collectors get up to. The two Zonda Rs I mentioned are at the expensive end of the scale, they are Autoart's most complex and expensive model ever. Usually diecast models in 1:18 scale are in the $50~100 range. It's the "resin" models that are expensive, _starting_ at $250 and usually going for $350 and up









The main point of these collectors items (toys for big boys, if you will) is that, like all collectibles, they represent value that can last a lifetime. I am a Formula 1 fan and most of my collection is F1, so I do derive pleasure from looking at the intricate construction of each model. Diecast is for men, in a way, like shoes or jewellery for women - we just love the cars and can never have enough


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rolls-Royce*
> 
> Haha they ain't "toys". Diecast collection is a very serious (and sadly, addictive) hobby. I won't hijack this thread with a discussion on diecast model cars, you can visit http://www.diecastxchange.com and see the shenanigans we collectors get up to. The two Zonda Rs I mentioned are at the expensive end of the scale, they are Autoart's most complex and expensive model ever. Usually diecast models in 1:18 scale are in the $50~100 range. It's the "resin" models that are expensive, _starting_ at $250 and usually going for $350 and up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main point of these collectors items (toys for big boys, if you will) is that, like all collectibles, they represent value that can last a lifetime. I am a Formula 1 fan and most of my collection is F1, so I do derive pleasure from looking at the intricate construction of each model. Diecast is for men, in a way, like shoes or jewellery for women - we just love the cars and can never have enough


They are still toys... Just very detailed toys. And they are still ridiculously expensive for something that has no function, no use, and doesn't do anything.

I love die casts, but I only have two, one of which was given to me, and the other was bought at a yard sale for $1. I can't even bring myself to spend $20 on the cheap ones, much less $200. Just seems like a huge waste of money with very little return.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Models are relaxing. But messy lol


----------



## lemniscate

my current setup...


----------



## Mr Rolls-Royce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> They are still toys... Just very detailed toys. And they are still ridiculously expensive for something that has no function, no use, and doesn't do anything.
> 
> I love die casts, but I only have two, one of which was given to me, and the other was bought at a yard sale for $1. I can't even bring myself to spend $20 on the cheap ones, much less $200. Just seems like a huge waste of money with very little return.


Diecast collecting is about art, and as with all art, beauty (and value) is in the eye of the beholder. Check this thread out on the diecast collectors' site How do you justify your hobby to people?.

For you the diecast models clearly don't have enough value to justify spending more than what you would consider spending on a toy, and that's fair enough, you are not into diecast. For those of us who do spend the insane amounts of money, the cars ARE pieces of art. How is it justified to spend thousands or even millions on oil paintings or watercolors? I would never do that, since even when I look at a masterpiece by Picasso I just don't get "the feeling". But clearly there are art fans who appreciate such fine art and are willing to pay for it.

Mass-produced diecast cars may not be fine art, but they represent the artistic vision and engineering details of real-world cars. Having a collection of F1 cars or supercars in 1:18 scale displayed nicely is what drives people like me









This discussion basically boils down to what is the value of art. Clearly there is something more to life than simply eating and procreating. Our ancestors made cave paintings and today we have a million kinds of items that serve no purpose other than someone liking the form, the colors, etc.


----------



## Takism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> 
> 
> my current setup...


NICE


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal Link*
> 
> Here's mine for now...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not liking the poor image quality of the three brand new Asus 144hz monitors... I knew they were supposed to be off according to most reviews, but jeeze they are ugly. I can't for the life of me get all three of them calibrated to look the same either.
> 
> The stand (Ergotech Triple Desk Stand with Telescopic Wings) is also a pain to deal with. First off, it slides all over the place on top my wood desk, even with the weight of the center speaker and the three monitors because there's no rubber or anything. Secondly, in order to make slight adjustments you pretty much have to loosen the nuts on the back otherwise you'll twist the monitor until it's about to snap. When the nuts are loose and you finally get the monitor where you want it, you have to re-tighten the nuts, which is hard to do while not moving your setup. I bought it new from the online rain forest, but I'm pretty certain it was used... plain brown box inside another plain brown box with hardly any packaging protection. There was one layer of popped and torn bubble wrapping and some crushed cardboard segments. There are also nicks and dings that line up with where you need to install the pieces...
> 
> I've since then decided to order a 7:3 2560x1080p LG to replace it all. Despite the nasty quality of the monitors, I LOVED the Surround effect in games so I wanted something close to it... I think I can live without the 120hz and the lightboost hack, because I could hardly ever keep 120fps in most games with all the eye candy on anyways (even with two overclocked 580s and a 2600k @ 4.5ghz). I've already printed out the return slips... sucks that I have to pay ~$80 to send it all back, but it's better than settling with something I'm unhappy with. (first world problems XD)


I like what you've done in such a relatively dense manner. I'm always putting all sorts of random crap on my desk so I've got basically the opposite of that going on. Well done, though. I've got a single one of the ASUS monitors and the image quality certainly isn't the best, but I do appreciate the high refresh rate. I've had all sorts of different setups and ended up with this one.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rolls-Royce*
> 
> Diecast collecting is about art, and as with all art, beauty (and value) is in the eye of the beholder. Check this thread out on the diecast collectors' site How do you justify your hobby to people?.
> 
> For you the diecast models clearly don't have enough value to justify spending more than what you would consider spending on a toy. For those of us who do spend the insane amounts of money, the cars ARE pieces of art. How is it justified to spend thousands or even millions on oil paintings or watercolors? I would never do that, since even when I look at a masterpiece by Picasso I just don't get "the feeling". But clearly there are art fans who appreciate such fine art and are willing to pay for it.
> 
> Mass-produced diecast cars may not be fine art, but they represent the artistic vision and engineering details of real-world cars. Having a collection of F1 cars or supercars in 1:18 scale displayed nicely is what drives people like me


I can somewhat relate to this.. I've spent quite a lot on model kits, and I can justify it. I think it's just like how people can spend 15 bucks on a single fitting for water cooling just because it looks better than a 5 bucks one...


----------



## Seredin

Folks might think I overspend on Lego sets. Hobbies / collections are only valuable to the community who follows the hobby / collects the stuff.

For instance: I think people who spend lots of money on clothing are silly


----------



## hatlesschimp

I know of someone who had a smurf collection that started from when he was a kid. He sold a room full of smurf to someone in the USA for $68,000. Lol


----------



## DuckKnuckle

@Takism,

Please, for the love of God, use spoilers.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I get the art thing, and I can appreciate it. but at the same time, if I'm going to spend a good amount of money on something, it better have a use of some sort. I will spend more for quality kitchen knives because I know they last longer and work better, I can justify the cost of a GPU, or a video game, putting a system in my car... All of those things do something, or help me to do something better.

I just can't spend money on things that are just going to sit there. I like them, yeah.... But...


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> 
> 
> my current setup...


dont see too many Gundam wallpapers. love it.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> dont see too many Gundam wallpapers. love it.


gunDUMB.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> dont see too many Gundam wallpapers. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> gunDUMB.
Click to expand...

Waitta sound like a 3 year old. I bet that really burned all the gundam fans.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> 
> 
> my current setup...


Very Nice


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> alright alright alright. I'll go back to the pic and find something else wrong Lol


Haha.. Really the only thing that stands out to me is cable management. I hate doing it and I'm always changing something so it's a PITA. Besides, when I'm sitting at the desk I can't see the cables


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> dont see too many Gundam wallpapers. love it.


thanks...









that's my latest work as a participant in an online group build.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had the chance to buy a ferrari f430 for a good price at the start of the year but turned it down because I realized it doesnt matter if you can afford to buy one outright it the costs of keeping it running on the road. The first service was going to cost me 8k lol


100K Ferrari is never a good purchase. I have a buddy who works and sells these cars to suckers everyday. how old are you man? You have made some very interesting comments in this thread.


----------



## Polska

As my setup grew it slowly outgrew this desk. A larger desk wouldn't fit in this little nook, and rearranging this whole room is not in my plans. Maybe will move this to another room someday and upgrade the desk.


----------



## hatlesschimp

28 Lol. Im still young enough to make mistakes and learn from them I guess but lol. The f430 was cheap but im guessing its one of them things they advertise for 140k but go for 100k if you want to sell it. Plus I have no need for a car and would rather the Mitsubishi evo I used to have and not have the extravaganza of running costs. But they are so beautiful









Im looking at getting atable liske these below and modding it. I want to cut a window into the desk top and mount the computer. Im thinking it will help with sound proofing and cable and space. management. I may have to get a landscape/ horizontal / desktop case. It would make things easier. At least this way I can still see all the pretty lights in my case. I may even water cool it finally. They are cheap desks but good to experiment with.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 28 Lol. Im still young enough to make mistakes and learn from them I guess but lol. The f430 was cheap but im guessing its one of them things they advertise for 140k but go for 100k if you want to sell it. Plus I have no need for a car and would rather the Mitsubishi evo I used to have and not have the extravaganza of running costs. But they are so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking at getting atable liske these below and modding it. I want to cut a window into the desk top and mount the computer. Im thinking it will help with sound proofing and cable and space. management. I may have to get a landscape/ horizontal / desktop case. It would make things easier. At least this way I can still see all the pretty lights in my case. I may even water cool it finally. They are cheap desks but good to experiment with.


What brand of desk are those? They look about perfect for my needs.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I dont know the brand but I found them on eBay. Many sellers selling the same desks. 1800mm wide x 900mm deep x 720 height.

Im going to mount the pc on the right side underneath. Just trawling Google images for inspiration.


----------



## cr4p

Added white led strips around under the main desk and the monitor stand.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added white led strips around under the main desk and the monitor stand.


Looks nice, I love how wide the keyboard tray is on that desk.


----------



## Pebruska

Please use multiquote function


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Please use multiquote function


and spoilers...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Very Nice


honestly man all you ever do is repost long picture threads and put

BEST























when are you going to get a clue???


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> @Takism,
> 
> Please, for the love of God, use spoilers.


He's been here for two years and still doesn't know about multiquote.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Looks nice, I love how wide the keyboard tray is on that desk.


Thanks! I really searched for a desk with a wide keyboard tray








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> Very Nice


Thanks!







use spoilers though


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Building a new desk from some "scrap" I had lying around...just need to finish the stain, hopefully be ready for duty tomorrow. 5' x 2' -





Made from an old workbench that had holes and stains all over it, and an old bed frame that hasn't had a purpose for years now. Plus some random odds and ends, of course. $0 spent lol


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Anybody heard anything about this desk?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Modern-L-Shape-Corner-Desk-Office-Computer-Desk-L-Shaped-Table-Black-Workstation-/251325584409?pt=US_Desks_and_Home_Office_Furniture&hash=item3a842c1419


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Anybody heard anything about this desk?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Modern-L-Shape-Corner-Desk-Office-Computer-Desk-L-Shaped-Table-Black-Workstation-/251325584409?pt=US_Desks_and_Home_Office_Furniture&hash=item3a842c1419


In my experience, 99% of those cheap metal frame desks are junk, and begin to wobble or fall apart after a very short amount of time. I think I might abuse my desktops more than your average person though. I wouldn't even consider one, if you want something that will last more than a year or two. For a dorm or something, it would probably be OK though.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> In my experience, 99% of those cheap metal frame desks are junk, and begin to wobble or fall apart after a very short amount of time. I think I might abuse my desktops more than your average person though. I wouldn't even consider one, if you want something that will last more than a year or two. For a dorm or something, it would probably be OK though.


Okay thanks. Guess I will keep looking.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay thanks. Guess I will keep looking.


Something like this probably wouldn't be so bad, and only a bit more $$$ -

http://www.staples.ca/en/Office-Star-X-Design-L-Shaped-Desk/product_896014_2-CA_1_20001

I'd definitely feel more comfortable with something like this ^ over the one you linked.

My girlfriend got a desk very similar to this one, same brand and construction with a slightly different layout, and it's very solid, would highly recommend it, if you don't mind getting away from the L-shape...

http://www.staples.ca/en/Z-Line-Designs-Collection-Bristol-Desk/product_821295_2-CA_1_20001

Great desk for the price, I promise you that. But like the reviews say, it's a lot more work to put it together than you would think lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

First thing I look for in a desk is will my feet or shins hit anything lol. The desk I just bought before should be ok but if the horizontal support is in the road it will get chopped!

Just found some nice mounting arms for my monitors that will allow me to change from portrait surround to landscape quickly without touching a bolt. Also just came up with a brilliant idea for securing my vg248qe monitors without a vesa mount. Hopefully I can find the monitor arms local and share all of it in detail.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Something like this probably wouldn't be so bad, and only a bit more $$$ -
> 
> http://www.staples.ca/en/Office-Star-X-Design-L-Shaped-Desk/product_896014_2-CA_1_20001
> 
> I'd definitely feel more comfortable with something like this ^ over the one you linked.
> 
> My girlfriend got a desk very similar to this one, same brand and construction with a slightly different layout, and it's very solid, would highly recommend it, if you don't mind getting away from the L-shape...
> 
> http://www.staples.ca/en/Z-Line-Designs-Collection-Bristol-Desk/product_821295_2-CA_1_20001
> 
> Great desk for the price, I promise you that. But like the reviews say, it's a lot more work to put it together than you would think lol


Unfortunately the link doesn't work as I'm int the US.
Is this the same desk? http://www.staples.com/Office-Star-OSP-Designs-L-Shaped-Computer-Desk-Espresso-Finish-Laminate/product_896014
I would really like and L shape one due to the layout of my room. I have a pretty massive custom desk right now.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Unfortunately the link doesn't work as I'm int the US.
> Is this the same desk? http://www.staples.com/Office-Star-OSP-Designs-L-Shaped-Computer-Desk-Espresso-Finish-Laminate/product_896014
> I would really like and L shape one due to the layout of my room. I have a pretty massive custom desk right now.


That's the one, in fact. I can't find a listing on the US site for the second one...though it is a fair size too, 5' x 2' with a monitor shelf, and a printer/PC lower shelf. Just not L-shaped.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That's the one, in fact. I can't find a listing on the US site for the second one...it's a fair size too, 5' x 2' with a monitor shelf, and a printer/PC lower shelf.


Okay thanks, unfortunately it is slightly too big. I only have 51" of clearance on the right corner side(There's a window sill in the way, although I suppose I could go in front of it.) Left side is basically unlimited.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay thanks, unfortunately it is slightly too big. I only have 51" of clearance on the right corner side(There's a window sill in the way, although I suppose I could go in front of it.) Left side is basically unlimited.


Nice thing about that desk is that it would still work, give me a second to draw a diagram of what I mean...it's re configurable, though that may not be intentional...if you cold read the reviews on the Canadian site...it's basically two separate desks...



Original layout on the left, other on the right. The quarter round piece might even be able to be used again as in the picture, but would need some type of L-bracket support or something beneath it...or just not use the rounded part it at all. Hope you find something that works though, but if not, there's a cost effective option.


----------



## Danisumi

So, does anyone recommend me a L-Shaped table? But pls, take a company which is worldwide active. With that I mean, in Switzerland too.









The top should actually be black or out of wood

The left side shouldn't be longer than the right side


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Okay sweet thanks. Here's my config right now. I would like a corner desk so I could do something else on my desk not involving using my computer... like homework lol


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Moved things around...and picked up some new HF equipment


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay sweet thanks. Here's my config right now. I would like a corner desk so I could do something else on my desk not involving using my computer... like homework lol


I know the feeling, the ideal would be to do your own custom desk, but if you don't own the tools, then the cost becomes an issue. Good luck either way, and make sure to post some updated pics with the new setup


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I know the feeling, the ideal would be to do your own custom desk, but if you don't own the tools, then the cost becomes an issue. Good luck either way, and make sure to post some updated pics with the new setup


Okay thanks, I'll definitely post some pics when I get it figured out.


----------



## Sazexa

Better picture during the day.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Better picture during the day.


what mouse pad is that gigantic thing?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what mouse pad is that gigantic thing?


xtrac ripper xxl


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay sweet thanks. Here's my config right now. I would like a corner desk so I could do something else on my desk not involving using my computer... like homework lol


Very nice setup. The computer room looks great.


----------



## ssnataku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay sweet thanks. Here's my config right now. I would like a corner desk so I could do something else on my desk not involving using my computer... like homework lol


Very nice setup. The computer room looks great.


----------



## Seredin

I love my Ripper XXL


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Better picture during the day.


Looks good New speakers?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> First thing I look for in a desk is will my feet or shins hit anything lol. The desk I just bought before should be ok but if the horizontal support is in the road it will get chopped!
> 
> Just found some nice mounting arms for my monitors that will allow me to change from portrait surround to landscape quickly without touching a bolt. Also just came up with a brilliant idea for securing my vg248qe monitors without a vesa mount. Hopefully I can find the monitor arms local and share all of it in detail.


I would love to know what you came up with. I want to mount my 3 monitors (Auria 27" versa, 2x 20" HP non versa)but I can't think of a good way to mount the smaller monitors


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Looks good New speakers?


Newish. Had them for a few months. Though, now I need either a new amplifier/receiver... Or a DAC. >_>

And yes, Xtrac Ripper XXL is the pad. It's amazing.


----------



## Seredin

What's wrong with that receiver?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> What's wrong with that receiver?


Nothing, to be quite-frank. It's more of a slight dilema; see here.


----------



## Seredin

Ah. Yeah I'm starting to run into the same sort of problem with my receiver. It has no HDMI capability either.

A simple DAC ought to be good enough for your problem in the short term (unless you were already considering getting a new receiver anyways), but I always shoot for the better investment in the long term. It kind of depends on your current budget.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Ah. Yeah I'm starting to run into the same sort of problem with my receiver. It has no HDMI capability either.
> 
> A simple DAC ought to be good enough for your problem in the short term (unless you were already considering getting a new receiver anyways), but I always shoot for the better investment in the long term. It kind of depends on your current budget.


Well, my amplifier is quite new. And I enjoy it very much. So I think I'd rather get a DAC to be honest. Now to only find one that works how I want.

Also to find a cable for 1440p that is either HDMI -> Displayport or HDMI -> DVI-D. Not an easy task as far as I've seen.

I also read somewhere it's possible to force 2,560 x 1,440 over HDMI on the U2711? Maybe I have to mess with some settings...


----------



## hatlesschimp

My 5.1 System Arrived today (it says 2.1 on the box but there are 5 speakers in there lol.)

Just finished setting it up . I wont take any room pictures till the new desk arrives.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Ah. Yeah I'm starting to run into the same sort of problem with my receiver. It has no HDMI capability either.
> 
> A simple DAC ought to be good enough for your problem in the short term (unless you were already considering getting a new receiver anyways), but I always shoot for the better investment in the long term. It kind of depends on your current budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my amplifier is quite new. And I enjoy it very much. So I think I'd rather get a DAC to be honest. Now to only find one that works how I want.
> 
> Also to find a cable for 1440p that is either HDMI -> Displayport or HDMI -> DVI-D. Not an easy task as far as I've seen.
> 
> I also read somewhere it's possible to force 2,560 x 1,440 over HDMI on the U2711? Maybe I have to mess with some settings...
Click to expand...

As for DACs.

Are your speakers passive/active?
If they're passive, what amp are you using?

And how much do you have to spend on a DAC


----------



## freitz

. Home office. Not cleaned busy work day. A stream of monitors. White is work stuff black is fun stuff


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Moved things around...and picked up some new HF equipment


I like this set up. That Plant gives it a relaxing feel. I mean, I feel relaxed just looking at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Home office. Not cleaned busy work day. A stream of monitors. White is work stuff black is fun stuff


Swell.


----------



## Izvire

Updated setup:


----------



## nitroxyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Moved things around...and picked up some new HF equipment


You have a plant on the side AND a huge footrest too? How much more relaxing can you get?!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I just got a matching plant for the other side...a bit more relaxed I guess


----------



## hatlesschimp

LOL


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I just got a matching plant for the other side...a bit more relaxed I guess


Oxycontin.


----------



## HPE1000

Well that changes everything...


----------



## Remix65




----------



## HPE1000




----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


Is that Lawrence Fishbourne?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Is that Lawrence Fishbourne?


yeah. as cowboy curtis lol.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> As for DACs.
> 
> Are your speakers passive/active?
> If they're passive, what amp are you using?
> 
> And how much do you have to spend on a DAC


Passive speakers powered by a Yamaha R-S500.

If it's quality, and has things I'll actually use, upwards of $250. It's going to be used with a console, and on rare occasion my laptop. My desktop has it's own audiocard so I don't need something super high end.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Passive speakers powered by a Yamaha R-S500.
> 
> If it's quality, and has things I'll actually use, upwards of $250. It's going to be used with a console, and on rare occasion my laptop. My desktop has it's own audiocard so I don't need something super high end.


I thought you were going to get the Schiit Magni & Modi??

I would also recommend you looking into a emotiva amp for your speakers..


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> . Home office. Not cleaned busy work day. A stream of monitors. White is work stuff black is fun stuff


Sooooo small


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sooooo small


Its only 10 x 10 office. Not huge, good enough for everything I need though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Its only 10 x 10 office. Not huge, good enough for everything I need though.


Oh oops...wasn't talking about the room.







Actually looks like it works well for a small office...meant the pic haha.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh oops...wasn't talking about the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually looks like it works well for a small office...meant the pic haha.


Oh its a cell pic. I was to lazy to take out the DSLR. lol.


----------



## freitz

You should be able to click it to make it bigger.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Oh its a cell pic. I was to lazy to take out the DSLR. lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> You should be able to click it to make it bigger.


lol yes I know.


----------



## crust_cheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> So, does anyone recommend me a L-Shaped table? But pls, take a company which is worldwide active. With that I mean, in Switzerland too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top should actually be black or out of wood
> 
> The left side shouldn't be longer than the right side


My mom picked up a free desk for me at IKEA Spreitenbach







as long as you don't try de- and reassembling or moving IKEA furniture too much, it's actually been perfect for my needs... cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese*
> 
> My mom picked up a free desk for me at IKEA Spreitenbach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you don't try de- and reassembling or moving IKEA furniture too much, it's actually been perfect for my needs... cheap and gets the job done.


free desk :O









I already have an ikea desk and I can't say anything bad about it, the only thing is, that it's not L-shaped. And I'm probably going for a Surround Setup and that's why I want an L-shaped desk


----------



## Jester435

I am not sure why everyone likes corner desks. I dont like facing the corner in my office and the L shaped desks are never deep enough. I bought the Ikea desk that is one below the conference table and looks alot like a drafters desk.



Holds two 27" monitors and full size polk bookshelf speakers.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


Nice, I watched pw playhouse when I was little.
Sorry it's not an mj plant...not there

evidence...

It's gotta grow a bit and I need to find a matching pot


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Building a new desk from some "scrap" I had lying around...just need to finish the stain, hopefully be ready for duty tomorrow. 5' x 2' -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made from an old workbench that had holes and stains all over it, and an old bed frame that hasn't had a purpose for years now. Plus some random odds and ends, of course. $0 spent lol


very nice repurposing of materials. +1 for recycling and making it look great at the same time.


----------



## IAmDay

New Keyboard & Mouse
Razer, Logitech, Corsair and SteelSeries


----------



## crust_cheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> free desk :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have an ikea desk and I can't say anything bad about it, the only thing is, that it's not L-shaped. And I'm probably going for a Surround Setup and that's why I want an L-shaped desk


Well, it is an L-shaped desk. Pretty sure it's this one.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am not sure why everyone likes corner desks. I dont like facing the corner in my office and the L shaped desks are never deep enough. I bought the Ikea desk that is one below the conference table and looks alot like a drafters desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Holds two 27" monitors and full size polk bookshelf speakers.


I have the same one in black. Absolutely love the extra space.


----------



## lifeskills

Here's mine, just finished the custom monitors with desk mounts



















looking out to the backyard


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, just finished the custom monitors with desk mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking out to the backyard


I like it. Love the L Shape. Thinking of moving my office to one of the guest rooms and making the guest room the office for more space.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Nice, I watched pw playhouse when I was little.
> Sorry it's not an mj plant...not there
> 
> evidence...
> 
> It's gotta grow a bit and I need to find a matching pot


pot would get you really relaxed.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> New Keyboard & Mouse
> Razer, Logitech, Corsair and SteelSeries


nice shots.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Nice, I watched pw playhouse when I was little.
> Sorry it's not an mj plant...not there
> 
> evidence...
> 
> It's gotta grow a bit and I need to find a matching pot
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> pot would get you really relaxed.


haha...so I've heard


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice shots.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> haha...so I've heard


i've never smoked weed. but when the time is right i'm gonna. i drink.. and i've gotten older i came to the realization the alcohol, pharmaceutical industry and the prison industrial complex have ran a successful worldwide scam against that one plant. so one day i'm gonna see what it's about. i also get bad back pains from carrying my audio equipment.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i've never smoked weed. but when the time is right i'm gonna. i drink.. and i've gotten older i came to the realization the alcohol, pharmaceutical industry and the prison industrial complex have ran a successful worldwide scam against that one plant. so one day i'm gonna see what it's about. i also get bad back pains from carrying my audio equipment.


It's amazing.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's amazing.


Lol


----------



## Nocturn3

My newly built setup, sorry for the rather poor quality pictures. Also the desk wire spaghetti, pictures were taken a few days ago and its a new house. Since then I have tidied up and sent the speakers back for a pair of decent headphones.

This is what I have been using for 2 weeks since I moved here with my gran, some of the parts came early from amazon to taunt me, had to make do with a 8 year old vista laptop >_>


Then all the parts came finally







The aftermath:


Also since cats are popular in here, my new kitten that I adopted the day before I built the pc.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

I like it, very sweet spot.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Moved things around...and picked up some new HF equipment


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Better picture during the day.


I love this

the Logitech performance right ?? how good is for gaming ??


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturn3*
> 
> My newly built setup, sorry for the rather poor quality pictures. Also the desk wire spaghetti, pictures were taken a few days ago and its a new house. Since then I have tidied up and sent the speakers back for a pair of decent headphones.
> 
> This is what I have been using for 2 weeks since I moved here with my gran, some of the parts came early from amazon to taunt me, had to make do with a 8 year old vista laptop >_>


Ahhhh, that new PC feeling








Nice setup, I bet it will change a lot over the months and years.

Sweet kitten too


----------



## freitz

Cleaned Desk off from Earlier Pictures.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i've never smoked weed. but when the time is right i'm gonna. i drink.. and i've gotten older i came to the realization the alcohol, pharmaceutical industry and the prison industrial complex have ran a successful worldwide scam against that one plant. so one day i'm gonna see what it's about. i also get bad back pains from carrying my audio equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing.
Click to expand...

hilarious...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> I like it, very sweet spot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Moved things around...and picked up some new HF equipment
Click to expand...

thanks man


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Cleaned Desk off from Earlier Pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking swell. Digging the dual monitor setup.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I love this
> 
> the Logitech performance right ?? how good is for gaming ??


I love the mouse. For a wireless one, it games pretty damn nicely. I use it every day, and have for two years now, and I still only need to charge the battery once a week or so. I used to mostly play FPS games on my PC and always used this mouse, never had a problem with it.

On occasion, if you don't use it for like 10+ minutes (and leave it on) it has a tiny start-up delay, like maybe ~0.5 of a second or so, if even. But only when it hasn't been used in a while, almost like an auto-off feature. Which I believe it is as the mouse will flash battery level when "resuming" itself. That's firmware though, there is no setting or control for it with the Logitech software, and it will do it even if using it as a plug & play mouse. Definitely worth every penny, in my opinion. It's very good, even at gaming, without being marketed as gaming-tier. Forward/Backward and thumb-button are all programmable. The toggle scroll wheel is pretty cool, too. It can be set to lock/click every scroll, like most mice, or free spin and pretty much go until it slows to a stop. (Kind of cheap when using semi auto-weapons in games with this set to fire, as you just flick it and it keeps spinning, making a pretty much finger-free full auto spray)

It's good. Look up reviews, there isn't much down to it. This is the Performance MX. They have a newer version, I believe.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> Here's mine, just finished the custom monitors with desk mounts


I love this monitor setup. The CM sentinel is the most comfortable mouse I've ever owned.
VERY NICE!


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## Deep1923

removed my printer from desk. added a new light. but something disturbs me


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Cleaned Desk off from Earlier Pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's looking real swell, and that custom monitor stand.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> Here's mine, just finished the custom monitors with desk mounts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking out to the backyard


Those monitors in portrait, love it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturn3*
> 
> My newly built setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for the rather poor quality pictures. Also the desk wire spaghetti, pictures were taken a few days ago and its a new house. Since then I have tidied up and sent the speakers back for a pair of decent headphones.
> This is what I have been using for 2 weeks since I moved here with my gran, some of the parts came early from amazon to taunt me, had to make do with a 8 year old vista laptop >_>
> 
> Then all the parts came finally
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath:
> 
> Also since cats are popular in here, my new kitten that I adopted the day before I built the pc.


Nothing like a new custom built computer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those monitors are really bright.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> removed my printer from desk. added a new light. but something disturbs me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All that space?! Looks good.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> removed my printer from desk. added a new light. but something disturbs me


what desk is that? do you know the dimensions?


----------



## Deep1923

Thats the old IKEA Jerker ! 160cm x 80cm


----------



## MPDpsycho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> removed my printer from desk. added a new light. but something disturbs me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Probably the speaker below the screen, makes the monitor look "heavy".


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Does anyone know of any good CORNER desks besides the galant?
> Thanks!


I have an earlier version of this one. The storage cabinet is on the other side of the one I have, but is otherwise identical. Desk is stordy as hell, I've had it since 2002 or so, and is still going strong.
In fact, I'm about to order the one I linked to as I just bought a house, and am going to set a desk up in the basement, along with the one I am going to set up in the 1st floor.


----------



## Emu105

Here my room ...


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## hatlesschimp

pretty cool!

can you make it so the color changes to suit whats on screen?


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> pretty cool!
> 
> can you make it so the color changes to suit whats on screen?


Yes, I can change the Color to about any Color imaginable


----------



## hatlesschimp

Will it do it automatically? Like sense it or something. Ive seen people use something like this on tvs. I think its call ambeint.........? or Ambi.....?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Will it do it automatically? Like sense it or something. Ive seen people use something like this on tvs. I think its call ambeint.........? or Ambi.....?


This is what I'm using
the software is a nightmare, it doesnt work on most of my games but when watching movies , it does work like a charm


----------



## maynard14

Im loving the samsung S27A950D,.. best monitor i ever have,..

but question guys,.. can a dvi i dual link can handle 120hz refresh rate? currently im using hdmi,.. only on 60 hz refresh rate,.. any help will do,.. i only see 24 pin dvi i cables here in my country,..no display port cables here,.. can a 24 pin dvi i dual link is enough for 120hz?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im loving the samsung S27A950D,.. best monitor i ever have,..
> 
> but question guys,.. *can a dvi i dual link can handle 120hz refresh rate?* currently im using hdmi,.. only on 60 hz refresh rate,.. any help will do,.. i only see 24 pin dvi i cables here in my country,..no display port cables here,.. can a 24 pin dvi i dual link is enough for 120hz?


Yes it can. I use Dual Link DVI for my 3 1080p 144hz monitors. (DP1.2 and Dual Link DVI are both able to do the job.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Will it do it automatically? Like sense it or something. Ive seen people use something like this on tvs. I think its call ambeint.........? or Ambi.....?


Check out the Arduino. It's an open-source prototyping platform that you can do almost anything with if you don't mind a bit of tinkering. People use it in all sorts of DIY projects. I've seen a couple of projects where someone used it for ambient lighting.

http://siliconrepublic.blogspot.com/2011/02/arduino-based-pc-ambient-lighting.html

http://learn.adafruit.com/adalight-diy-ambient-tv-lighting

http://amblone.com/guide

http://www.jerome-bernard.com/blog/2013/01/12/rgb-led-strip-controlled-by-an-arduino/

There are also RGB LED strips that come with a remote so you can easily change the color/brightness if you just want multiple colors.

http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-Controller-2034RGB-3315-3215/dp/B0040FJ27S


----------



## hatlesschimp

Make sure they are dual link before buying i have 3 non dual link dvi cables here that are useless to me because I didnt read the Ebay listing properly. Some people are tricky lol.


----------



## hatlesschimp

@Ecstacy - Thanks buddy!

How cool would this be! I didnt read the article but last time i heard they had canned it.

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/154439-microsofts-illumiroom-peripheral-projector-is-the-xbox-720s-killer-feature


----------



## maynard14

thanks sir but im a little confuse because my videocard poer color myst 7870 it says DVI-I dual link... and to my research 120hz is only achievable if using display port or DVI-D... or it doesnt matter as long as its DVI dual link? sorry sir for the troubles


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Moved the computer from the desk to the floor and it is much better now as far a noise/room on the desk.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*@Maynard14*

Use one of the mini display ports from your graphics card to the samsung s27a950d.

like this one. Pretty sure it will do the job of 120hz for you.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-DisplayPort-DP-to-DisplayPort-1-2-Cable-Male-to-Male-6ft-1-8m-Black-COLOR-/130968965765


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> Moved the computer from the desk to the floor and it is much better now as far a noise/room on the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I was thinking the same thing when my new desk arrives. Depending on how that goes Im even considering building my comuter into the desk. Just to shut it up! lol


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> Moved the computer from the desk to the floor and it is much better now as far a noise/room on the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same thing when my new desk arrives. Depending on how that goes Im even considering building my comuter into the desk. Just to shut it up! lol
Click to expand...

Yeah I mean it is more quite now a days because I ditched the crossfire setup but now that it's under the desk can't be heard at all. Actually it helped the temps a little too. I just set some tiles underneath the tower and it worked great. The carpet is too thick just to set it on.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *@Maynard14*
> 
> Use one of the mini display ports from your graphics card to the samsung s27a950d.
> 
> like this one. Pretty sure it will do the job of 120hz for you.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-DisplayPort-DP-to-DisplayPort-1-2-Cable-Male-to-Male-6ft-1-8m-Black-COLOR-/130968965765


hi sir as much as i want to buy the display port cable,. i read that there is a bug on my monitor when using dispaly port cable? and display port cables are very rare here in the philippines







,. but thank you sir for your advice

i want to use dvi-i dual link,.. i will try the 24 pin dvi cable,.. i hope it will work with 120 hz refresh rate


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had a look at your graphics card and it looks like its just a single link dvi. Trust me it wont do 120hz because I bought the single link dvi and my monitors dropped to 60hz and kept telling me to insert the correct cable. I had to revert back to the shorter length Dual Link DVI cables and keep my computer nearer the desk.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *@Maynard14*
> 
> Use one of the mini display ports from your graphics card to the samsung s27a950d.
> 
> like this one. Pretty sure it will do the job of 120hz for you.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-DisplayPort-DP-to-DisplayPort-1-2-Cable-Male-to-Male-6ft-1-8m-Black-COLOR-/130968965765
> 
> 
> 
> hi sir as much as i want to buy the display port cable,. i read that there is a bug on my monitor when using dispaly port cable? and display port cables are very rare here in the philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,. but thank you sir for your advice
> 
> i want to use dvi-i dual link,.. i will try the 24 pin dvi cable,.. i hope it will work with 120 hz refresh rate
Click to expand...

I was always under the impression that dual link dvi and display port could both do 120hz with the only limitation of dvi would be resolution of anything above 2560 X 1600.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> Moved the computer from the desk to the floor and it is much better now as far a noise/room on the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks a lot better. Clean set up too.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was looking at the wrong site for your GPU info.

JUST to clarify what cables I use with my monitors and gtx titans

My titans use - *DVI - D (dual link)*

*MAYNARD14* Your GPU accepts - *DVI - I (dual Link)*


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> I was always under the impression that dual link dvi and display port could both do 120hz with the only limitation of dvi would be resolution of anything above 2560 X 1600.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


same here sir i really think 24 pin dvi can dispaly 120 hz even at full hd resolution

and i copied and paste from newegg about my gpu:

Ports

HDMI
1 x HDMI

DisplayPort
2 x Mini DisplayPort

DVI
1 x DL-DVI-I



and at the picture DVi-I dual link is the same as dvi d dual link?


----------



## shilka

sory wrong thread


----------



## hatlesschimp

Your on to it *maynard14.* Well done!

just be careful if you buy from the Bay because its easy to buy the wrong one when your hunting around for the best price/closest.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I was looking at the wrong site for your GPU info.
> 
> DUAL LINK DVI should work! I use DL DVI only because these cables came with the monitors but in the future im thinking I will buy some longer DP1.3 cables and use them instead. They are like HDMI but better.


Yeah dual-link is the only one that will work. If you are running at 1080p or 1200p it will do 120hz. If you go up to the maximum resolutions of 1440p or 1600p it will only be at 60hz. Hope that helps.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> JUST to clarify what cables I use with my monitors and gtx titans
> 
> My titans use - *DVI - D (dual link)*
> 
> *MAYNARD14* Your GPU accepts - *DVI - I (dual Link)*


Yeah should be ok for him either way to run 120hz at 1080 and 1200. Hey SICK rig btw!! holy S***!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

This was like the 3 bandits I bought by mistake a few months back lol.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> Yeah should be ok for him either way to run 120hz at 1080 and 1200. Hey SICK rig btw!! holy S***!!


Thanks bro!

The missus bought a car and I bought a Gaming Rig LOL









*Maynard14's* GPU

PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst Edition
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/powercolor_radeon_hd_7870_myst_edition_crossfire/2.htm

Standard Display Connectors - DL-DVI-I/ HDMI/2x mini DisplayPort

*Max Res*
VGA - 2048x1536
DVI - 2560x1600
DisplayPort - 4096x2160
HDMI - 4096x2160


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thanks bro!
> 
> The missus bought a car and I bought a Gaming Rig LOL


I wish that would work in my house. HAHA. 3 titans though my god! You need to swap those monitors for some 27'' 1440p's! haha


----------



## maynard14

thank you all for your replies...now i can sleep not thinkin if im buying the right cable before you guys answer my questions...haha.. thank you so much. though i think my gpu cant handle 120 fpz in full hd settings....hahaha... maybe when 9xx series of gpu i will upgrade my power color myst. or if i can find a cheaper myst i will crossfire it. yeah my monitor can only do 1920x1080p........

i feel like my rig is very old because everyones rig here are monsters..haha wish i have money to buy a titan...haha.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah Swolern gave 3x 1440p monitors a try with his 4 Titans and sold the screens pretty quick to go back to the 1080p 120hz.

I love the 144hz!

I used to have a *samsung series 9 s27b970d*. It had beautiful color but the input lag killed me. I just couldnt enjoy gaming. And the pixel blur was bad too. But for everyday use its the best monitor I have seen in person.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah Swolern gave 3x 1440p monitors a try with his 4 Titans and sold the screens pretty quick to go back to the 1080p 120hz.
> 
> I love the 144hz!
> 
> I used to have a *samsung series 9 s27b970d*. It had beautiful color but the input lag killed me. I just couldnt enjoy gaming. And the pixel blur was bad too. But for everyday use its the best monitor I have seen in person.


Yeah I just noticed that you had high refresh rate monitors. That makes sense. Especially if you are playing a lot of racing/shooter games. Both setups are very nice. I haven't had much issue with input lag on the asus but I would prob notice it a bit more if I came from a 144hz 1080p. HAHA Those are sweet monitors too that you got. Maybe when the 1440p's get faster you can upgrade. I'm sure those titans will still drive them!


----------



## maynard14

tomorrow i will rob a bank so i can buy 4 titans...haha just kidding. i wish your my friend sir chimp so i can see in person your rig. haha. btw sir... i need a little advice...if you are me will you cross fire a power color myst to another power color myst...? just for the sake of 120hz refresh rate n fps...? or its still not enough for 120 hz? or just sell the myst and wait for the new gpu of amd or buy a 7970...?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you all for your replies...now i can sleep not thinkin if im buying the right cable before you guys answer my questions...haha.. thank you so much. though i think my gpu cant handle 120 fpz in full hd settings....hahaha... maybe when 9xx series of gpu i will upgrade my power color myst. or if i can find a cheaper myst i will crossfire it. yeah my monitor can only do 1920x1080p........
> 
> i feel like my rig is very old because everyones rig here are monsters..haha wish i have money to buy a titan...haha.


I used to have the worst cards ever and the best cards at the time were like 16mb or 32mb was the monster lol. To be honest I enjoy these titans but its a first for me. I started with one then another and another. If my wife finds out my life wont be worth living LOL. Nah she cant talk because shes not working at the moment and Im winning the bread.









If you have a budget and stick to it and your priority is gaming and getting good graphics cards and ram etc then sacrificing the 2 coffees you buy every day and and not buying lunch will add up to over $5,000 DOLLARS a year!!!! Thats a pretty good rig right there!


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I used to have the worst cards ever and the best cards at the time were like 16mb or 32mb was the monster lol. To be honest I enjoy these titans but its a first for me. I started with one then another and another. If my wife finds out my life wont be worth living LOL. Nah she cant talk because shes not working at the moment and Im winning the bread. If you have a budget and stick to it your priority is gaming and getting graphics cards and ram etc then sacrificing the 2 coffees you buy every day and and not buying lunch will add up to over $5,000 DOLLARS!!!! thats a pretty good rig right there!


HAha that's funny! yeah that's exactly how I do it cut out the small stuff and see the money PILE up! QUICK! I have to throw all my hardware on credit cards so my wife doesn't see it going out of the account. Otherwise with would be hell on earth. Not worth the battle. keep it on the credit cards and say parts only cost a fraction of what they really do. The 780 was a tough one to cover... can't imagine if I got a titan! hahaha


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tomorrow i will rob a bank so i can buy 4 titans...haha just kidding. i wish your my friend sir chimp so i can see in person your rig. haha. btw sir... i need a little advice...if you are me will you cross fire a power color myst to another power color myst...? just for the sake of 120hz refresh rate n fps...? or its still not enough for 120 hz? or just sell the myst and wait for the new gpu of amd or buy a 7970...?


Its a funny one the elusive 120hz/fps.

Before this current gaming rig. I was always messing with the settings just to get 40fps. I was usually running in mediam to low on all settings. So when i saved some cash up and decided to build a gaming comuter I strived for full FPS for my monitor and ultra settings. I went the 3770k and a evga gtx 680 ftw 4gb. Man that card blew me away!!! it was so smooth. I eventually found another second hand 680 ftw and SLI'd them. it was great until I saw the titan and said I must have. lol.

I reckon you should hold out for a new 9xxxx series AMD card or try and pick up a pair of second hand 7970s. People will start selling them soon with the 9 series coming out. Heck if the 9 series is good I might even sell the titans and go AMD as well.


----------



## maynard14

hahahaha im just a data encoder so it will take some time to build up some money....hahaha but im still happy on my rig...even it only does 40fps lol. im satisfied already just looking at your rig guys even though i will never afford to buy one. haha. thank again guys. i will post my dvi cable and see if will work on 120hz.. thankx again guys. time to sleep haha.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tomorrow i will rob a bank so i can buy 4 titans...haha just kidding. i wish your my friend sir chimp so i can see in person your rig. haha. btw sir... i need a little advice...if you are me will you cross fire a power color myst to another power color myst...? just for the sake of 120hz refresh rate n fps...? or its still not enough for 120 hz? or just sell the myst and wait for the new gpu of amd or buy a 7970...?


You should look into SLI because the crossfire setups are riddled with latency issues, micro stutter, etc etc.. I got rid of both my 7950's that I had in crossfire to drive my 1440p monitor and picked up one gtx 780. Smooth as EVER! a little bit lower frames in some titles but not noticeable when over 60-80fps. You should give the 760 SLi setup a look or 770. if you are in the market for a 7970.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> HAha that's funny! yeah that's exactly how I do it cut out the small stuff and see the money PILE up! QUICK! I have to throw all my hardware on credit cards so my wife doesn't see it going out of the account. Otherwise with would be hell on earth. Not worth the battle. keep it on the credit cards and say parts only cost a fraction of what they really do. The 780 was a tough one to cover... can't imagine if I got a titan! hahaha


for 10 years i have worked in low paying part time jobs or at school. Now Im finally in a decent job thats consistent Ive been able to budget.

I have 3 accounts set up.

1st - (WANT to buy) is everyday/spending/toys account (i can do what ever I want with this money)
2nd - (Need to pay) Bills and living costs like groceries and fuel for the car etc
3rd - Pure savings nothing comes out of this account only money goes in.

Basically my pay goes into the 2nd account and from there I pay into my everyday account a certain amount every week.
Whats left over in the 2nd account after each week gets put into the savings (we always leave a certain amount in there to cover autom atic bills etc).

it work because you learn to live off your everyday account and if you have the money in there you can buy what you want. its your money.

Its the only system thats worked for me.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> for 10 years i have worked in low paying part time jobs or at school. Now Im finally in a decent job thats consistent Ive been able to budget.
> 
> I have 3 accounts set up.
> 
> 1st - (WANT to buy) is everyday/spending/toys account (i can do what ever I want with this money)
> 2nd - (Need to pay) Bills and living costs like groceries and fuel for the car etc
> 3rd - Pure savings nothing comes out of this account only money goes in.
> 
> Basically my pay goes into the 2nd account and from there I pay into my everyday account a certain amount every week.
> Whats left over in the 2nd account after each week gets put into the savings (we always leave a certain amount in there to cover autom atic bills etc).
> 
> it work because you learn to live off your everyday account and if you have the money in there you can buy what you want. its your money.
> 
> Its the only system thats worked for me.


Yeah I have a similar setup as well. Only reason I use the cards is because one it helps build credit and two it doesn't say what it is when you pay the bill just the amount. Yeah having a savings account is huge. Money goes in and never comes out from every check. I will have to look in to the different account setups though. Sounds like it could work too. Right now we just have the joint account of reg everyday/bills etc and the savings. Then I have my evil credit cards. I do a pretty good job of keeping them paid off for the most part. Its a good system because it will never say new egg $650 on the statement of our account. LMAO because if it did this handle would be inactive.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> for 10 years i have worked in low paying part time jobs or at school. Now Im finally in a decent job thats consistent Ive been able to budget.
> 
> I have 3 accounts set up.
> 
> 1st - (WANT to buy) is everyday/spending/toys account (i can do what ever I want with this money)
> 2nd - (Need to pay) Bills and living costs like groceries and fuel for the car etc
> 3rd - Pure savings nothing comes out of this account only money goes in.
> 
> Basically my pay goes into the 2nd account and from there I pay into my everyday account a certain amount every week.
> Whats left over in the 2nd account after each week gets put into the savings (we always leave a certain amount in there to cover autom atic bills etc).
> 
> it work because you learn to live off your everyday account and if you have the money in there you can buy what you want. its your money.
> 
> Its the only system thats worked for me.


Man I miss living in Melbourne, used to live there for almost 8 years and everything was so proper and in order
living in a country like mine, everything is unpredictable
you just have to work harder if you wanna play harder

Anyway cant wait to put my new setup when I had all the cables I ordered to come
changed my Samsung S27A950D to a 1440p Qnix
backlight bleed is killing me but gonna do the tape fix by this weekend
and alot of custom keyboard coming soon

anyway love the way you setup your hatless! good to see fellow melbornian


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks bro.

I think I will have a melt down if I have to deal with another cable in the near future!!!

Just drawing my new desk and my 800D case at the moment to see how I will place it all.

Im also going to do a design for my pc to be built into the desk.

I love sketch up!!! First time ive used it.


----------



## mironccr345

Update to my HTPC/Server rig. New speakers and amp. Not the best speakers, but better than the ones on the TV.


----------



## hatlesschimp

@mironccr345 - TV speakers are always bad. but at least we can upgrade speakers.

*EDIT: MAN am I behind the times I sat here for 5 hours recreating 3 items and I could have downloaded them off the net and were 10 times better than my sketches lol!!!*

Anyways my virtual computer room is coming together nice. Ive established that my 800D will fit under the desk but will stick out a little bit because of the cross member under the desk.

This google sketchup is good!. LOL


----------



## phillyd




----------



## IAmDay

Ordering one of these. I saw someone on here with one and instantly loved it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009483


----------



## crust_cheese




----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Ordering one of these. I saw someone on here with one and instantly loved it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009483


It looks sooooo sexy.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese*


I feel like I don't see enough green lighting. That looks awesome. The GPU would look even nicer with a backplate....and switch the inside front rad fan to a green LED. Also I think I spot Grado SR60s?


----------



## crust_cheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I feel like I don't see enough green lighting. That looks awesome. The GPU would look even nicer with a backplate....and switch the inside front rad fan to a green LED. Also I think I spot Grado SR60s?


They're not SR60s, just some generic Panasonic headphones







I definitely do agree about more green lighting being necessary. The front fans actually are green, but the Alphacool XT45s are so dense, the light doesn't pierce much at all! Front does look pretty cool though. I might try swapping that black Corsair fan for another green one - it sounds like a jet anyway and makes running the front fn set hooked up to the case's fan controller at 12V a tough choice.
I also do agree about the backplate, however the shop where I bought the WC gear did not have any. My FX-8350 is just short of breaking 5.1 though, so on that front, I am happy


----------



## Remix65

i just made a purchase i shouldn't have made. i better leave this site for a few days and play the perfect boyfriend while they get here. if this is the last time i see you guys


----------



## HPE1000

do tell


----------



## ACMH-K

I'll be at the edge of my seat until you come back and tell us what it is that purchased.








UGHH, I can't wait any longer I'm pulling my hair out.








What did you buy???


----------



## Remix65

nothing special for gamer standards. just another gpu. i'm already having buyers remorse lol.

*kicks rocks*

edit: what i really should have gotten is more memory cause i always get errors that i'm running out of memory with 16gb. but i was making craigslist and ebay rounds and i couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Sikkamore

Bought some cable clamps at the dollar store







first time seeing them in a store. Wish they were black instead of a variety of colors but for a couple bucks I'll take em!


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nothing special for gamer standards. just another gpu. i'm already having buyers remorse lol.
> 
> *kicks rocks*
> 
> edit: what i really should have gotten is more memory cause i always get errors that i'm running out of memory with 16gb. but i was making craigslist and ebay rounds and i couldn't pass up the deal.


Can't you return it when it arrives?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Update to my HTPC/Server rig. New speakers and amp. Not the best speakers, but better than the ones on the TV.


Nice


----------



## ACMH-K

What?!? Nothing special for gamer standards, another GPU is substantial for gamer standards.
Crossfire now?
Running out with 16GBs?
Are you feeling alright remix?
Did she find out already and knock you up side the head with a baseball bat or her backhand?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Can't you return it when it arrives?


i try to get anything cheap so that selling is always an option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> What?!? Nothing special for gamer standards, another GPU is substantial for gamer standards.
> Crossfire now?
> Running out with 16GBs?
> Are you feeling alright remix?
> Did she find out already and knock you up side the head with a baseball bat or her backhand?


the cards are about the same as yours. for me they are overkill cause i do little to no gaming. i wanted a second 6970 but couldn't get anything cheap and match mine.
if i have 2 cards crossfire might as well be an option. i wanted to get an nvidia card and use it with my 6970 (i love this card) but it's struggling by itself.

when i had my amd build with the same monitors i never hit a brick wall with memory. never. i work exactly the same but for some reason i keep getting windows memory messages about running out of memory. i've played around with the paging files and nothing. my amd build had a sata ii mb. my current mb is a sata iii. i did assign 1gb for the onboard gpu maybe i should take that down to 512MB. even then i dont think 512MB should make a big difference. that's one of the reasons of going with the 3GB gpus.
*if anyone has any suggestions on how i could manage system memory better let me know.*

http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/9034/h4lq.jpg



about a week ago i contacted an ocn admin i found on google to buy his sniper 32gb memory but he didn't reply. lol of course i wanted it for free. if it has a price tag it costs too much









edit: i helped carry catfood so i'm good. i'll do some dishes. it's been long since i did dishes.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> same here sir i really think 24 pin dvi can dispaly 120 hz even at full hd resolution
> 
> and i copied and paste from newegg about my gpu:
> 
> Ports
> 
> HDMI
> 1 x HDMI
> 
> DisplayPort
> 2 x Mini DisplayPort
> 
> DVI
> 1 x DL-DVI-I
> 
> 
> 
> and at the picture DVi-I dual link is the same as dvi d dual link?


im pretty sure the difference between DVI-I and DVI-D, is one can only do digital output and the other one can do digital and convert back to analogue if needed.


----------



## maynard14

this sucks,.. even dvi cable is not available here in the philippines,.. sucks! wahaha


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> this sucks,.. even dvi cable is not available here in the philippines,.. sucks! wahaha


PM SENT


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i try to get anything cheap so that selling is always an option.
> the cards are about the same as yours. for me they are overkill cause i do little to no gaming. i wanted a second 6970 but couldn't get anything cheap and match mine.
> if i have 2 cards crossfire might as well be an option. i wanted to get an nvidia card and use it with my 6970 (i love this card) but it's struggling by itself.
> 
> when i had my amd build with the same monitors i never hit a brick wall with memory. never. i work exactly the same but for some reason i keep getting windows memory messages about running out of memory. i've played around with the paging files and nothing. my amd build had a sata ii mb. my current mb is a sata iii. i did assign 1gb for the onboard gpu maybe i should take that down to 512MB. even then i dont think 512MB should make a big difference. that's one of the reasons of going with the 3GB gpus.
> *if anyone has any suggestions on how i could manage system memory better let me know.*
> 
> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/9034/h4lq.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> about a week ago i contacted an ocn admin i found on google to buy his sniper 32gb memory but he didn't reply. lol of course i wanted it for free. if it has a price tag it costs too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i helped carry catfood so i'm good. i'll do some dishes. it's been long since i did dishes.


When I upgraded my whole rig (lets just call it what it is, built a new one







) I got my 32GB gskills for $110 believe or not. I'm glad I did, prices seem horrendously high on memory now comparatively.

Edit: I wonder if there is a way to force an application with lower priority into using the paging file memory instead?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> PM SENT


thanks sir,.. pm replied


----------



## ph10m




----------



## hatlesschimp

Check some of the desks out here

I want the white scorpion one lol

http://brosome.com/50-awesome-computer-workstation-setups/awesome-computer-workstations-50/


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Check some of the desks out here
> 
> I want the white scorpion one lol
> 
> http://brosome.com/50-awesome-computer-workstation-setups/awesome-computer-workstations-50/


There are better computer setups here on OCN.. Most of those were terrible or clearly fake.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just liked the scorpion one and because im in bed on my mobile unable to sleep suffering from tinnitus I couldnt post just the one picture of the scorpion setup.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Check some of the desks out here
> 
> I want the white scorpion one lol
> 
> http://brosome.com/50-awesome-computer-workstation-setups/awesome-computer-workstations-50/



that setup blew my mind back a few years ago. at one point i wanted to build my setup similar and have a crt in place of the 2 front lower lcd's.

the scorpion setup is bad ass.

i added a long pillow to my seat. it now feels heavenly. i should've thought of this a long time ago.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> When I upgraded my whole rig (lets just call it what it is, built a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I got my 32GB gskills for $110 believe or not. I'm glad I did, prices seem horrendously high on memory now comparatively.
> 
> Edit: I wonder if there is a way to force an application with lower priority into using the paging file memory instead?


i had a chance to grab 16gb 2x8 sniper memory for $110 but let it go. it was btwn that and the gpu

this is what these guys are saying about ddr3 memory prices.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2309549


----------



## Remix65

will mixing these 2 memory types work
ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 9-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-231-609-_-08292013_4
ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 10-10-10 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231558

i already have the latter.


nice setup i grabbed from the interwebs. i like the lights on the speakers.


----------



## Toader

Hey changed some things, tell me what you guys think


----------



## Remix65

looks nice. did you make the desk yourself?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> will mixing these 2 memory types work
> ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 9-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-231-609-_-08292013_4
> ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 10-10-10 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231558
> 
> i already have the latter.
> 
> 
> nice setup i grabbed from the interwebs. i like the lights on the speakers.


It's not ideal, but it'll work. If you can get both to run 1600 CAS 9 at 1.5v then you can run them linked, otherwise you can run them unlinked and at different speeds.

Btw, what do you do that uses up all 16GB?


----------



## SayTR

Hey guys here's my workstation







. Opinions?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Dat horse...


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> will mixing these 2 memory types work
> ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 9-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-231-609-_-08292013_4
> ddr3 1600 (pc3 12800) 10-10-10 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231558
> 
> i already have the latter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice setup i grabbed from the interwebs. i like the lights on the speakers.


Give me like a half hour, I am going to test my old memory and give you the run down, check up on the G1. Sniper 3 thread for updates
*(seeing as it would be more on topic in that thread.)*

Old is 1333mhz latencies are at like 9 I think, enough typing, more doing, be back shortly.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> It's not ideal, but it'll work. If you can get both to run 1600 CAS 9 at 1.5v then you can run them linked, otherwise you can run them unlinked and at different speeds.
> 
> Btw, what do you do that uses up all 16GB?


my browsers (5) take up most memory.. they all have gazillion tabs open. my main browser window is stretched across 3 monitors. this browser alone takes up 4-6gb. there are tabs I just have to have up...
since I'm not an overclocker and the memory will work I'll probably go ahead and buy the other 16gb. I was actually headed to newegg to get my matching set ($119) but saw the sniper at $104.
I've been eyeing the sniper memory for a while. I like my area my memory cause they were 16gb, cheap, 8x2 and low profile.
in future I'll probably get rid of my current memory to get a matched set...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SayTR*
> 
> Hey guys here's my workstation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Opinions?


i think I remember this setup from djforums a few yrs back.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> my browsers (5) take up most memory.. they all have gazillion tabs open. my main browser window is stretched across 3 monitors. this browser alone takes up 4-6gb. there are tabs I just have to have up...
> since I'm not an overclocker and the memory will work I'll probably go ahead and buy the other 16gb. I was actually headed to newegg to get my matching set ($119) but saw the sniper at $104.
> I've been eyeing the sniper memory for a while. I like my area my memory cause they were 16gb, cheap, 8x2 and low profile.
> in future I'll probably get rid of my current memory to get a matched set...


That's a lot of tabs.







Why do you use 5 browsers at the same time?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> That's a lot of tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you use 5 browsers at the same time?


sites i "follow". this current session is about 3 months old.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NIC SETUP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> nice setup and avatar


For the love of god use multiquote! at least you learned how to use spoilers(You had to be reminded dozen times but still).


----------



## SayTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i think I remember this setup from djforums a few yrs back.


I have an account there but I never posted my setup at djforums.


----------



## Toader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> looks nice. did you make the desk yourself?


Yup made it myself


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nigel*
> 
> here's my work place my room lol..
> 
> yep there is a CB radio on there i spend a lot of time taking to my mates on it ..dont have that crap keyboard anymore..I have a g15 gaming keyboard
> 
> lol 73s!


Looks like an angry SR!


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Portrait was kind of annoying. So I went back to landscape.


----------



## IAmDay

That's an awesome setup!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Portrait was kind of annoying. So I went back to landscape.


that stock wallpaper...
anything else is looking great!


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> that stock wallpaper...
> anything else is looking great!


My wife doesn't let me change anything on her computer.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> My wife doesn't let me change anything on her computer.


My fiancee does not allow me to touch or upgrade her laptop
Its a 7 yo laptop with win vista, 2007 office and stock non updated softwares

I consider you lucky


----------



## CSCoder4ever

setup remains largely the same, though I got a new receiver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> My wife doesn't let me change anything on her computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancee does not allow me to touch or upgrade her laptop
> Its a 7 yo laptop with win vista, 2007 office and stock non updated softwares
> 
> I consider you lucky
Click to expand...

Fix is easy: Don't let her Touch your machine then


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> My fiancee does not allow me to touch or upgrade her laptop
> Its a 7 yo laptop with win vista, 2007 office and stock non updated softwares
> 
> I consider you lucky


simple solution: don't help her with the problems, eventually you'll be allowed to upgrade it


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Portrait was kind of annoying. So I went back to landscape.


I never understood the point of three monitors in portrait anyhow. Why not just buy one big monitor, spend less money, get the same real estate?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> That's a lot of tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you use 5 browsers at the same time?


i use my computer exactly the same as i did on 8gb and i think using the 64-bit version of opera browser's what taking up all the memory. 4-8GB is used up by the one browser. i'm forced to use it because it's more stable than the x86 version.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I never understood the point of three monitors in portrait anyhow. Why not just buy one big monitor, spend less money, get the same real estate?


You'd need to try to understand it I'm going to say. 3 x 2560x1440 in portrait was fun as heck when I used that, 1080p even more so because then there's slightly less of a foot print but also relatively cheap compared to 1440p.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I never understood the point of three monitors in portrait anyhow. Why not just buy one big monitor, spend less money, *get the same real estate*?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I never understood the point of three monitors in portrait anyhow. Why not just buy one big monitor, spend less money, get the same real estate?


Even if you had 2560x1600 in a single display it's not close to the same real estate. Three portrait 1200p monitors is 3600x1920. And three of those is cheaper than a 1600p.


----------



## Remix65

2 24" 1920x1200 monitors have more real estate than one 30" 2560x1600 monitor. 4,608,000 vs 4,096,000. 3 have 67% more real estate 6,912,000 vs 4,096,000.
landscape vs portrait comes down to personal preference. for me landscape seems too wide when i need to monitor what's going on on all 3 monitors. when i have the monitors in portrait my field of view is "smaller" and can also sit closer to the monitors.

a single screen in landscape just doesn't provide enough vertical resolution for me to do any practical multitasking. not even on a 30" 1600p monitor. the 30" 2560 seemed just short of doing anything side by side. the 1600p is nice to work on landscape pictures. the portrait monitors are better for working on portrait pictures. photoshop and lightroom work well with detecting multi-monitor landscape and portrait monitors.

but overall for my personal use i've found portrait orietation to be way superior compared to landscape. even just using a single monitor.

edit: my 30 is the zr30w. it's supposedly one of the nicer 30" but it just gives off a little too much heat for my liking. when i used it as main it felt like staring at the sun. the whites just weren't there (because of the coating). to get the whites whiter you have to crank the brightness up. the monster uses 120W typical. the little 3 LED 24" use less power 30Wx 3 out the box. even less if calibrated.

but like i said it comes down to personal preference. maybe my eyes are just too big and soak up too light.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

PLP, best of both worlds...4960x1600


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Guess I'm just not picky enough to bother with having bezels in my way. Higher resolution and bezels in the way VS. Lower resolution and clear field of view... The latter will win every time.

Buying tickets for a football game: Get tickets closer to the field where you are sitting behind a pole, or sit farther back and have an unobstructed view... The latter. Every time.


----------



## Remix65

everyone has to deal with bezels. with me i dont play games for bezels to get in my way. i work on the top and bottom half of each 24" monitor doing different tasks.
when i want to play games i only use 3 monitors and the other 2 i'm watching what's going on in my browsers. i also play games on windowed mode that way i can bail out whenever my emails come in.

with this stuff you'd have to get your hands on them to really see how your own pc use works for you. i would have never thought i'd be using more than one monitor. last weekend one of my monitors wouldnt turn on and my first instinct was to jump on ebay to look for a replacement. came to find out i i just hadn't plugged it in completely.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Roaches

Heres my setup. I don't have a good camera at the moment...


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome looking setup. What monitor stand is that? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Awesome looking setup. What monitor stand is that? Looks pretty cool.


Thanks. This is the stand I'm using. Works very well for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Adjustable-Articulating-Screen/dp/B00B21TLQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378085801&sr=8-2&keywords=single+monitor+stand


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks. This is the stand I'm using. Works very well for the price.
> http://www.amazon.com/Single-Monitor-Adjustable-Articulating-Screen/dp/B00B21TLQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378085801&sr=8-2&keywords=single+monitor+stand


Well I bought a triple monitor stand from them, it was complete garbage, returned it next day..


----------



## PCModderMike

Sad story bro.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sad story bro.


It was









Took me hours to setup only to take it down right after, and it is REALLY hard to setup a 3 monitor stand with minimal help.


----------



## PCModderMike

Well for a single monitor stand...can't complain. It's not like I just started using this either, have had it for months now with no issues.
Sucks to hear you had a hard time with your triple monitor version....I'm right below ya, should have hollered for a hand.








For me though, if I were going to run another surround setup, I would have shelled out a little extra $$ for a higher end version from the start.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, I learned the hard way that budget triple monitor stands aren't possible lol..


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I never understood the point of three monitors in portrait anyhow. Why not just buy one big monitor, spend less money, get the same real estate?


I used to be like you too. I thought why do portrait. Then I saw CallsignVega's portrait surround and portrait eyefinity setups and thought I have to try it myself. All I can say its amazing.

Benifits are a higher resolution than 1080p
144 Hz at 42"
low motion blur with the right monitors.
low input lag

Im almost at 4k res with 144 frames per second. I dont think we will see 4k tvs/monitors over 60hz ever.


----------



## Azusachan

I was wondering if such a thread exists:thumb:

This is my beast setup


----------



## HPE1000

One word, CLEAN









Seriously though


----------



## PCModderMike

Beastly amounts of Coke there.


----------



## Azusachan

The stale doritos are an artifac, so are the coke cans.








my father says this is the cause of my seizures lol








but the desk is just the icing on the cake, you don't even want to see the rest of the room


----------



## HPE1000

I see a hdd on the floor


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I see a hdd on the floor


I see even more Coke and trash on the floor...


----------



## Remix65

i don't mean to sound like a health freak but poisoning yourself with soda and doritos is nothing to laugh about. your body is already showing you signs that it cannot handle it.
don't be a victim to these companies who force/advertise these poisons to you. they don't care about your health or whether you live. all they want is your money. a lot of these ceo's who head coke/pepsi and beer/liquor companies don't even drink the poison they sell. but their job is to get you hooked to that stuff. it's good to see them buy up the water companies and be more socially conscious.

smoking and drinking







is not good for your health.

water is free and more healthy than that junk. once in a while its ok to indulge in that junk.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i don't mean to sound like a health freak but poisoning yourself with soda and doritos is nothing to laugh about. your body is already showing you signs that it cannot handle it.
> don't be a victim to these companies who force/advertise these poisons to you. they don't care about your health or whether you live. all they want is your money. a lot of these ceo's who head coke/pepsi and beer/liquor companies don't even drink the poison they sell. but their job is to get you hooked to that stuff. it's good to see them buy up the water companies and be more socially conscious.
> 
> smoking and drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not good for your health.
> 
> water is free and more healthy than that junk. once in a while its ok to indulge in that junk.


Water is free?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound like a health freak but poisoning yourself with soda and doritos is nothing to laugh about. your body is already showing you signs that it cannot handle it.
> don't be a victim to these companies who force/advertise these poisons to you. they don't care about your health or whether you live. all they want is your money. a lot of these ceo's who head coke/pepsi and beer/liquor companies don't even drink the poison they sell. but their job is to get you hooked to that stuff. it's good to see them buy up the water companies and be more socially conscious.
> 
> smoking and drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not good for your health.
> 
> water is free and more healthy than that junk. once in a while its ok to indulge in that junk.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Water is free?


well.. cheaper than that stuff and you dont have to go anywhere to get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


before you die write up a will that i get all that stuff. the cans too. i need the money...


----------



## HPE1000

The monster cans? :trollface:


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I see a hdd on the floor


not enough space








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i don't mean to sound like a health freak but poisoning yourself with soda and doritos is nothing to laugh about. your body is already showing you signs that it cannot handle it.
> don't be a victim to these companies who force/advertise these poisons to you. they don't care about your health or whether you live. all they want is your money. a lot of these ceo's who head coke/pepsi and beer/liquor companies don't even drink the poison they sell. but their job is to get you hooked to that stuff. it's good to see them buy up the water companies and be more socially conscious.
> 
> smoking and drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not good for your health.
> 
> water is free and more healthy than that junk. once in a while its ok to indulge in that junk.


not 300 pounds yet:thumb:


----------



## Remix65

great. now i'm the wierd environmental health freak guy. i can't hang here anymore. where do the vegetarian nerds hang out at?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Now I feel guilty drinking Pepsi and all that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> great. now i'm the wierd environmental health freak guy. i can't hang here anymore. where do the vegetarian nerds hang out at?


where there are no other people


----------



## JMatzelle303

what glass desk is that?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Now I feel guilty drinking Pepsi and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where there are no other people


you're supposed to be the nerd. you're supposed to know better.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> you're supposed to be the nerd. you're supposed to know better.


we all have our foibles.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Sunreeper

Carpe diem


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


someone else has convinced that to you while they get rich off you dying slowly. they're just as bad as a drug pusher selling drugs to an addict. cause its poison to you and they know that.

should sodas have warning labels like cigarettes?









ok enough of that. back to setups.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Was going to post the same thing. Who cares if someone wants to "poison themselves"? You drink your water and tiptoe around the cracks, and I'll drink my Coke and stomp all over the cracks in hopes that something amusing happens.


----------



## Sunreeper

Just wut.

Besides that


----------



## _REAPER_

I have a 2560/1440 27inch ASUS monitor what do you guys recommend as a good smaller monitor to put next to it I want to get 2 of them so I can monitor temps etc but I don't want it to take the entire desk area


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*












To kind of stay on topic....I think your monitors look good as is without a triple stand anyway.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I got sick of the fan noises from my PC. So I decided for a temporary fix until I organize water cooling and the new desk. This big noisy bad boy is going to have to go in the adjacent room and have all the cables fed through a hole in the wall.

*This was the room before.*


*And now...*

A photo taken with panorama - it looks funny!










This AUXillary display is going to be handy now. Good for temps and music but also the PS3/Xbox.




I found a place that stocks a good monitor arm mount. They only had one left in stock but in the next 3 weeks I will order another 3. Im really happy with the build quality of it and now I will soon have the ability to rotate my monitors into portrait / landscape with ease.
So if I want a bit of portrait gaming, No Problem!
If i want some surround 3D, No Problem!
The movement in the arms mechanism is beautiful! Its like its gliding on a cloud or been greased by some of Pamela Anderson's silicon.


The spare bedroom: Home of the Noisy Behemoth!



My computer running with *no Overclocks* on either the CPU, Ram or GPU's.
I'm going to go through and do a full test under load and not and in various games and benchmarks.


The center speaker from the Cambridge Audio Minx s3235 5.1 speaker set.

The new Cambridge Audio Azur 351r 5.1 AV Receiver with the Burson Audio DAC on top of it.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So Clean!

Nice camera Case btw
And the Stand is great so much more room on the desk!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> So Clean!
> 
> Nice camera Case btw
> And the Stand is great so much more room on the desk!


Haha thanks man. That camera case is for my old 35mm Pentax...still kicking.








And yea using that stand did clear up some space, I really like it.


----------



## IAmDay

I'm thinking of buying that stand but the problem is the new IPS monitor I ordered doesn't have the 4 screw mount. So either keep my old LCD and get a mount for my tiny desk or new monitor and no stand.


----------



## PCModderMike

I thought the VESA mount was kind of a universal thing...what monitor did you get that doesn't have one?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought the VESA mount was kind of a universal thing...what monitor did you get that doesn't have one?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009483


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought the VESA mount was kind of a universal thing...what monitor did you get that doesn't have one?


A lot of monitors surprisingly don't come with VESA mounts, especially a lot of newer "thinner" ones. Samsung is famous for not including them, as well a few other brands.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> A lot of monitors surprisingly don't come with VESA mounts, especially a lot of newer "thinner" ones. Samsung is famous for not including them, as well a few other brands.


Lg is another one


----------



## IAmDay

Yeah the Acer IPS I ordered doesn't have it but at least the stand looks nice


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yeah the Acer IPS I ordered doesn't have it but at least the stand looks nice


It is a good looking monitor, guess you'll just have to stick with the stand.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It is a good looking monitor, guess you'll just have to stick with the stand.


Might return it for a Dell one I found on sale. xD

Off Topic:
Btw found a 120GB refurb ssd for 65. Should I get it?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Might return it for a Dell one I found on sale. xD
> 
> Off Topic:
> Btw found a 120GB refurb ssd for 65. Should I get it?


you can buy new ones for a little more or pick one up used off ebay or local classified for same or less.

Last 120gb SSD I got was $50 Samsung 840


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you can buy new ones for a little more or pick one up used off ebay or local classified for same or less.
> 
> Last 120gb SSD I got was $50 Samsung 840


How


----------



## Azusachan

a bit off topic, but can I actually make my 4th monitor do anything? It isn't part of the resolution because surround is setup so it cannot display anything


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have a 4th GPU not apart of my 3way sli that I have to use for my HDMI audio. But now Ive set up a 4th screen and its good for having maps up when playing DAYz or readings when doing benchmarks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> a bit off topic, but can I actually make my 4th monitor do anything? It isn't part of the resolution because surround is setup so it cannot display anything


I don't think so, I would like to know also, but I can't get it to work either.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here is a few pictures with Metro Last Light running on the 3 monitor in surround portrait and the 4th screen monitoring the computers vitals. But I had troubles too before I got the spare gpu running just that monitor out of SLI.


----------



## Azusachan

When I bought 4 I was hoping I can see my desktop on the 4th guess I can't :/

Guess its going to ebay


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> How


I paid 50 bucks for my ssd off here , 120gig G,Skill Phoenix, I love it to pieces


----------



## hatlesschimp

you can use 3 gpus in a 3 way sli and then the 4th as an auxiliary.


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> you can use 3 gpus in a 3 way sli and then the 4th as an auxiliary.


How?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have a 2560/1440 27inch ASUS monitor what do you guys recommend as a good smaller monitor to put next to it I want to get 2 of them so I can monitor temps etc but I don't want it to take the entire desk area


i would recommend starting with a 24" (then later on adding another 24" monitor). a 23" monitor could be fine but rather start big.
whatever you get turn it portrait









with multi-monitor and multitasking workstations you'll need more than 4 monitors. we all just started with 1-2 and ended up with 57.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got sick of the fan noises from my PC. So I decided for a temporary fix until I organize water cooling and the new desk. This big noisy bad boy is going to have to go in the adjacent room and have all the cables fed through a hole in the wall.
> 
> This AUXillary display is going to be handy now. Good for temps and music but also the PS3/Xbox.
> 
> 
> The spare bedroom: Home of the Noisy Behemoth!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> How?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I definitely need an 800D now... as well as a tri-SLI / Trifire system


----------



## Remix65

question about sli (crossfire)...

with multi-monitor setups can't you use the other outputs on monitors that aren't part of the nvidia surround (eyefinity)...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


LOL

Its been good. Actually its weird. I walk into the room and their is no noise. It feels like I'm in a library and my keyboard sounds loud now! Also now I need a heater in the room!!!

*I had to do something because I was going deaf!!!* Its a cheap stop gap for the moment. I'm looking at water cooling and my new desk should arive tomorrow and Im looking to mod it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Its been good. Actually its weird. I walk into the room and their is no noise. It feels like I'm in a library and my keyboard sounds loud now! Also now I need a heater in the room!!!


please don't get your keyboard it's own room.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I cant make any promises.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *I had to do something because I was going deaf!!!* Its a cheap stop gap for the moment. I'm looking at water cooling and my new desk should arive tomorrow and Im looking to mod it.


i was thinking of building an acrylic transparent outter case to house my tower since i don't like the cover on it. not sure how that's gonna work with airflow... but it's just something i was thinking about.


----------



## bhav

Old pictures of mine:





Its currently too messy to take new pictures with my new case though.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> a bit off topic, but can I actually make my 4th monitor do anything? It isn't part of the resolution because surround is setup so it cannot display anything


I have a 4th screen and 3 in an eyefinity setup. The fourth I just use foe monitoring programs(MSI, Vent< cpu temps/usage). I use display fusion for the wallpapers and have the 4th screen plugged into the mobo. The 3 are hooked to the 7950's.


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I have a 4th screen and 3 in an eyefinity setup. The fourth I just use foe monitoring programs(MSI, Vent< cpu temps/usage). I use display fusion for the wallpapers and have the 4th screen plugged into the mobo. The 3 are hooked to the 7950's.


Well I got 3 on one card and 1 on the other, I was hoping to use the other one to display windows so I can look at them while playing and also using it as an extra monitor.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> Well I got 3 on one card and 1 on the other, I was hoping to use the other one to display windows so I can look at them while playing and also using it as an extra monitor.


If you have onboard graphics it should work just fine. That's how mine is hooked up, i can drag anything to it.


----------



## Nocturn3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> great. now i'm the wierd environmental health freak guy. i can't hang here anymore. where do the vegetarian nerds hang out at?


No where, as you are the only one =p


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturn3*
> 
> No where, as you are the only one =p


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> If you have onboard graphics it should work just fine. That's how mine is hooked up, i can drag anything to it.


i have a 6970 which 3 x24" and 30" monitors are hooked up to. the 3 x24" are hooked up eyefinity. the 30" isn't. won't 2 cards in crossfire be able to do the same? or does crossfire lock out non-eyefinity monitors?

in my current set up the 6970 hooks up 4 monitors and onboard hooks up 2 others.


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> If you have onboard graphics it should work just fine. That's how mine is hooked up, i can drag anything to it.


I have a dvi I believe it is and a VGA onboard and I just tried both and neither work...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> I have a dvi I believe it is and a VGA onboard and I just tried both and neither work...


if you need help update your sig with your rig specs.


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> if you need help update your sig with your rig specs.


Yeah, cannot find the sig editing under community profile or anywhere else
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5371154


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that how you water the plants in your food garden?


----------



## Mackem

Slightly off-topic as I don't have good light to take pictures of my room yet, but which of these monitor arms do I get? Is there even a difference?

Stand 1 or Stand 2?


----------



## Remix65




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Slightly off-topic as I don't have good light to take pictures of my room yet, but which of these monitor arms do I get? Is there even a difference?
> 
> Stand 1 or Stand 2?


they look exactly alike. more expensive seller might be getting it from the other one.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> Yeah, cannot find the sig editing under community profile or anywhere else
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5371154


i have no experience with nvidia surround. i do with eyefinity. it's possible to do what your trying to do on the ati side. and more. you might wanna want to teamview with someone on that.
every weekend i have a show and take my rig with me. i always have problems hooking the monitors back up. but eventually they all work. pci gpu and onboard hook up 6 monitors.


----------



## last-

Here is my setup. Thought having a glass desk would be a good idea but it gets dirty really fast. Going to be building my own desk soon to replace it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> Yeah, cannot find the sig editing under community profile or anywhere else
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5371154


To add a rig to your sig, just click your name and scroll down to the "Your Forum Signature" tab. (between "your embedded photos" and "your lists") Then click the "Edit Signature" link on the right side. That rig should be in the dropdowns called "show off your stuff"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azusachan*
> 
> I have a dvi I believe it is and a VGA onboard and I just tried both and neither work...


Have you enabled the onboard gpu to work with the discrete gpus in the BIOS?

Quote:


> For anyone who wants to know how its done,
> 
> In the Bios, Under Tweaking, set Internal Graphics mode to either UMA, Sideport or UMA+Sideport, when you do this the option for Surround View will show up under Advanced > Chipset Config >890GX config > Internal Graphics Config. Chose "Enabled" as the option for Surround View as leaving it on Auto will only allow the primary display to work. Also make sure that the PCI is the primary Controller (PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX) (source)


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Well here is the 'Man Cave'. I am a huge Ninja Turtles fan (hence the background screenshot and poster above) and also the current champion in my fantasy football league (hence the trophy on the right in the first picture haha).


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Here is my setup. Thought having a glass desk would be a good idea but it gets dirty really fast. Going to be building my own desk soon to replace it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, what looks pretty darn nice.

And now, prepare for one of the worst panorama's in the history of mankind:



Here's where i hid away the xbox



aaand a top down photo of the desk


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> To add a rig to your sig, just click your name and scroll down to the "Your Forum Signature" tab. (between "your embedded photos" and "your lists") Then click the "Edit Signature" link on the right side. That rig should be in the dropdowns called "show off your stuff"
> Have you enabled the onboard gpu to work with the discrete gpus in the BIOS?


hmm bios won't even show up








it does this when I had my extrenal HDD plugged in cause windows was on it but I unplugged it and now it just boots to windows

guess the monitor really is worthless now


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Wow, what looks pretty darn nice.
> 
> And now, prepare for one of the worst panorama's in the history of mankind:
> 
> Here's where i hid away the xbox
> 
> aaand a top down photo of the desk


so the LED in that bitfenix case can change?

btw aren't you annoyed having router under the monitor?
tried it once and that blinking light is just KILLING me


----------



## deafboy

As it currently sits...


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


Wow! Really clean setup. Looks excellent.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


What is the desktop resolution using the 2 smaller side monitors? nice setup btw


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


Love PLP setups. One of these days I'll switch my center monitor for a larger one to do the same. If I can... don't think I could find one that plays nice with the U2212's.


----------



## deafboy

Thanks guys...

2 side monitors are 1600x1200 so I have a combined resolution of 4960x1600

Love the PLP but getting a more up to date setup is hard as it's almost impossible to find updated 4:3 panels.

Love my monitors but they are the older CCFL and definitely get warm, haha.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


As it currently sits, but you have no chair..

I see what you did there.









Must be hard standing and using your computer for long periods of time.


----------



## deafboy

Haha, at the time it was still in pieces. In the process of moving and I um, maybe have lost a screw in the process


----------



## joeskow

Sorry for the terrible shots boys, taken with a Note II and my dreadful camera skills... just moved into my new house and here is my "PC Room"
Case Labs SM8 Custom WC loop, Asus rt-AC66u Router, Logitech 5.1 speakers... Les Paul Standard DC signed by Les Paul himself right before he passed..
will post more as thing settle down


----------



## HPE1000

dem cars


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeskow*
> 
> Sorry for the terrible shots boys, taken with a Note II and my dreadful camera skills... just moved into my new house and here is my "PC Room"
> Case Labs SM8 Custom WC loop, Asus rt-AC66u Router, Logitech 5.1 speakers... Les Paul Standard DC signed by Les Paul himself right before he passed..
> will post more as thing settle down
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, when I move into my new place I aspire to be as clean as this.


----------



## Remix65

really nice set up.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Wow, what looks pretty darn nice.
> 
> And now, prepare for one of the worst panorama's in the history of mankind:
> 
> Here's where i hid away the xbox
> 
> aaand a top down photo of the desk
> 
> 
> 
> so the LED in that bitfenix case can change?
> 
> btw aren't you annoyed having router under the monitor?
> tried it once and that blinking light is just KILLING me
Click to expand...

Yes, the LED is two-colour and changes the LED set used when the current is inverted. It also has a pulse mode.

Eh, that switch doesn't really bother me.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My new desk arrived today just finished building it and setting up the room.




its a lot neater than this..


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My new de3sk arricved today just finished building it and setting up the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a lot neater than this..


Man that is alot of monitor real estate


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeskow*
> 
> Sorry for the terrible shots boys, taken with a Note II and my dreadful camera skills... just moved into my new house and here is my "PC Room"
> Case Labs SM8 Custom WC loop, Asus rt-AC66u Router, Logitech 5.1 speakers... Les Paul Standard DC signed by Les Paul himself right before he passed..
> will post more as thing settle down


is that the extreme edition SM8 i see?
I would show off that case on a desk rather than on the floor
its such a beautiful case man

and also thats how my dream room look
especially that guitar...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My new desk arrived today just finished building it and setting up the room.
> 
> its a lot neater than this..


very tidy!


----------



## joeskow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> is that the extreme edition SM8 i see?
> I would show off that case on a desk rather than on the floor
> its such a beautiful case man
> 
> and also thats how my dream room look
> especially that guitar...
> very tidy!


thanks Jokrik... eventually that case (yes SM8X) will go up on a stand, after careful planning, cause real estate is tight and that case is a monster.

also got that guitar in 1998.. my wife was one of Les Paul's Doctors and had him sign it for me for as a Birthday present







it plays like a dream too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Very nice, when I move into my new place I aspire to be as clean as this.


that's what happens when your wife is a neat freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> really nice set up.


thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> dem cars


love' em especially classic Ferrari's (1/18th is all can afford)


----------



## Azusachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeskow*
> 
> Sorry for the terrible shots boys, taken with a Note II and my dreadful camera skills... just moved into my new house and here is my "PC Room"
> Case Labs SM8 Custom WC loop, Asus rt-AC66u Router, Logitech 5.1 speakers... Les Paul Standard DC signed by Les Paul himself right before he passed..
> will post more as thing settle down


How loud is your PC with the water cooling?









Don't think I should bother with the _rest of the room_, if I do the world will end


----------



## KyadCK

Just cleaned up and moved things around.












PS3 goes through the PVR and into the TV. DVD/VHS/Tivo all go into the TV directly, but the TV kicks out optical to my receiver, and my computer plugs into the receiver directly. Both wireless headphones plug in via the 1/4 jack on the front. Without them plugged in, I have fun on the STV-758s and the Dayton 1200 under the desk.

I must have stripped out several dozen cables from the old setup.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just cleaned up and moved things around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 goes through the PVR and into the TV. DVD/VHS/Tivo all go into the TV directly, but the TV kicks out optical to my receiver, and my computer plugs into the receiver directly. Both wireless headphones plug in via the 1/4 jack on the front. Without them plugged in, I have fun on the STV-758s and the Dayton 1200 under the desk.
> 
> I must have stripped out several dozen cables from the old setup.


I wish I had this much room in my office


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just cleaned up and moved things around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 goes through the PVR and into the TV. DVD/VHS/Tivo all go into the TV directly, but the TV kicks out optical to my receiver, and my computer plugs into the receiver directly. Both wireless headphones plug in via the 1/4 jack on the front. Without them plugged in, I have fun on the STV-758s and the Dayton 1200 under the desk.
> 
> I must have stripped out several dozen cables from the old setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had this much room in my office
Click to expand...

And that's only half the desk. It's only a 10x10 room plus some closet space, but it's all for computers.


----------



## Remix65

isn't it a little claustrophobic having those huge floor speakers on the desk? lol


----------



## KyadCK

Not really, the Galants are actually deeper than my arm is long at 32 Inches, so I have plenty of space to work with even with them sitting there.


----------



## HesterDW

Back to my apartment for the semester + some new posters. #galantlife


----------



## PCModderMike

Good looking setup.


----------



## atarione

my computer room / home office ... (cause I totally get a lot of work done in here...for sure...)



and my pc case

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/jj0o.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(notice 2nd pic is last week different speaker set up JBL J2050 and Optimus Pro X44AV speakers ... then I got $11.25







Monitor Audio Silver S1 speakers and I moved my NHT SuperZero's in here)

and I also have some DCM Timeframe TF250's hooked up also (great speakers)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really, the Galants are actually deeper than my arm is long at 32 Inches, so I have plenty of space to work with even with them sitting there.


Is there some advantage that I haven't heard of as to why you would put floor tower speakers on your desk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Back to my apartment for the semester + some new posters. #galantlife
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you using a TV for your monitor? That thing looks huge! how is the image quality? I have dual 27" monitors at work and home. I dont have an issue, but TV's never seem as clear as monitors.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Good looking setup.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Are you using a TV for your monitor? That thing looks huge! how is the image quality? I have dual 27" monitors at work and home. I dont have an issue, but TV's never seem as clear as monitors.


Yup...it's a Westinghouse 39". I watch a lot of movies from my bed and my Alienware AW2310 was puny from 15 feet away. The pixel density is kinda low because of the size, but it's not that bad imho. I'm planning on buying the ASUS 39" 4K monitor when it comes out to replace this though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really, the Galants are actually deeper than my arm is long at 32 Inches, so I have plenty of space to work with even with them sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some advantage that I haven't heard of as to why you would put floor tower speakers on your desk?
Click to expand...

Go find a nice audio system, or your own if you have one handy, then listen to it while it's beneath you, and then when the speakers are at head level. Just standing or crouching, the sound is very different.




In my case, my head at sitting height is just between the mid and woofer, or more or less middle of the speaker. If I stand, treble becomes more clear and bass weaker. If I sit on the floor, bass overpowers treble. Right in the middle I get balance.

This is why most tower speakers you have for TVs have the speaker cones up high, about where head level _should_ be if you're sitting on a couch.

Plus...

My speakers are taller than my desk, and I have zero floor-wall space in this room since the desk takes up 3 walls and the closet/door takes the last.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I would think floor standers would sound disjointed, lack coherency and have really boomy bass in the near field.


----------



## Seredin

Last night. Had some mello music going, dim lights on, a white russian glistening on a coaster, and a good book in hand.
Making comfy use of my new leather foot rest (which normally lives under the desk).


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Built the desk and wall shelving myself. Also built the three monitor wall mount out of PVC Tubing. The triple monitor "Workstation" has frosted acrylic with 184 color LED lighting behind it and the computer is under the desk in the corner and is a I7-3770 W/ 16GB 1866 RAM and a GTX 660Ti.

The Cosmos II is a I7-3770k O.C. @ 4.5GHZ, 32GB 2133 RAM and Dual GTX 680 4GB in SLI and 2x Samsung 256GB SSD in RAID 0 connected to a 27" BenQ XL247T.

Enjoy


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Built the desk and wall shelving myself. Also built the three monitor wall mount out of PVC Tubing. The triple monitor "Workstation" has frosted acrylic with 184 color LED lighting behind it and the computer is under the desk in the corner and is a I7-3770 W/ 16GB 1866 RAM and a GTX 660Ti.
> 
> The Cosmos II is a I7-3770k O.C. @ 4.5GHZ, 32GB 2133 RAM and Dual GTX 680 4GB in SLI and 2x Samsung 256GB SSD in RAID 0 connected to a 27" BenQ XL247T.
> 
> Enjoy


That is gorgeous. Love the fact that you built the desk and shelving on your own.









SUPERB.














:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Built another desk, lent my girlfriend's son my main monitor, rearranged room, still need to tidy, route cables, might move more stuff around, strange patch on the one wall is an old projector "screen", need to decide on paint...refinish some furniture, get rid of beige chair to make room for burgundy-ish recliner I have, wall mount TV...still, it will never be as tidy as some others on here, I do all my projects here, thus the 4 desks and random bits of everything all over the place,







Sorry for crumby pics...


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Built another desk, lent my girlfriend's son my main monitor, rearranged room, still need to tidy, route cables, might move more stuff around, strange patch on the one wall is an old projector "screen", need to decide on paint...refinish some furniture, get rid of beige chair to make room for burgundy-ish recliner I have, wall mount TV...still, it will never be as tidy as some others on here, I do all my projects here, thus the 4 desks and random bits of everything all over the place,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crumby pics...


'

You apologize for the pics. I love it. Find it very homey and comfortable looking. It doesn't have to be "picture perfect" sometimes, just has to feel right. Very well done I think. One thing that I don't like about some posts here is sometimes people go out of their way to get a perfect setup in every detail. Looks good but feels artificial. I like a room that is alive (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Built another desk, lent my girlfriend's son my main monitor, rearranged room, still need to tidy, route cables, might move more stuff around, strange patch on the one wall is an old projector "screen", need to decide on paint...refinish some furniture, get rid of beige chair to make room for burgundy-ish recliner I have, wall mount TV...still, it will never be as tidy as some others on here, I do all my projects here, thus the 4 desks and random bits of everything all over the place,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crumby pics...


Looks like a comfy and functional workspace to me


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks guys! It definitely suits me, if that makes any sense lol


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> That is gorgeous. Love the fact that you built the desk and shelving on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPERB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thank you for the kind words. I dont know if it comes across in the photos but the monitor on the left is at a 45deg. angle so you can see it while gaming on the BenQ (Facebook / Battlelog / Ect. Also if you like that here are early pictures of my home made PVC racing cockpit. It is all painted an anodized red aluminum now. Also has a 3 screen monitor rack and breaks down into 3 pieces for storage in the closet. The seat is out of a 2001 Toyota Celica and the Wheel/Pedals are a T500RS. PVC is awesome stuf!


----------



## SinX7

Anyone got a Ikea Galant desk here? I would like to see some pictures of the shorter version and the long version.

Thanks!


----------



## bhav

New pics with my recently purchased case:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> New pics with my recently purchased case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gahhh, One of my favorite cases of all time.


----------



## Costfree

What case is that?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What case is that?


Corsair Air 540


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Anyone got a Ikea Galant desk here? I would like to see some pictures of the shorter version and the long version.
> 
> Thanks!


That's like asking is the Earth round

Just read the last 100 pages of pictures you'll see many.


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> New pics with my recently purchased case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haven't seen that case before.

I was planning on building a new pc here in the holidays, think im going with that case, it looks really good









I love how it stuffs all the uglies (Power supply, hard disks etc.) behind and showcases the motherboard. I'd also imagine it does wonders for the airflow (hence the name i guess







)


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. I dont know if it comes across in the photos but the monitor on the left is at a 45deg. angle so you can see it while gaming on the BenQ (Facebook / Battlelog / Ect. Also if you like that here are early pictures of my home made PVC racing cockpit. It is all painted an anodized red aluminum now. Also has a 3 screen monitor rack and breaks down into 3 pieces for storage in the closet. The seat is out of a 2001 Toyota Celica and the Wheel/Pedals are a T500RS. PVC is awesome stuf!


Man this is really awesome!!!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Man this is really awesome!!!


Thank you! Sorry the house in such a mess in the back ground, but I was building the computer desk at the same time I was making the 3 screen rack for the race rig. I posted pictures of the desk on page 3232 that I also built. This is why I love OC.Net. My family and friends just think I am nuts. Here people get it


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Haven't seen that case before.
> 
> I was planning on building a new pc here in the holidays, think im going with that case, it looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it stuffs all the uglies (Power supply, hard disks etc.) behind and showcases the motherboard. I'd also imagine it does wonders for the airflow (hence the name i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hard disks arent hidden though, they go at the bottom of the windowed side of the case.

For most of my pictures, and pictures of the case from others, check this thread (link to my post):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/1350#post_20717449

I also made a video of it here:


----------



## ACMH-K

UPDATE:

Purchased a monitor mount for my 2nd accessory display. I've been wanting to put it in portrait for the longest time:

Reason for portrait you ask?
My EVGA graphs:



The triple monitor stand will be on it's way in a couple days. I am getting ready to design an offset so that my middle monitor will be even with the sides:


----------



## Blindrage606

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. I dont know if it comes across in the photos but the monitor on the left is at a 45deg. angle so you can see it while gaming on the BenQ (Facebook / Battlelog / Ect. Also if you like that here are early pictures of my home made PVC racing cockpit. It is all painted an anodized red aluminum now. Also has a 3 screen monitor rack and breaks down into 3 pieces for storage in the closet. The seat is out of a 2001 Toyota Celica and the Wheel/Pedals are a T500RS. PVC is awesome stuf!






Very cool but VERY ghetto fab. Maybe if there was a flat black spray.


----------



## WALSRU

Amazing ACMH-K, wish I had a giant afterburner read out


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> 
> Very cool but VERY ghetto fab. Maybe if there was a flat black spray.


He mentioned it was now painted red.


----------



## RatPatrol01

It is rarely this clean.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. I dont know if it comes across in the photos but the monitor on the left is at a 45deg. angle so you can see it while gaming on the BenQ (Facebook / Battlelog / Ect. Also if you like that here are early pictures of my home made PVC racing cockpit. It is all painted an anodized red aluminum now. Also has a 3 screen monitor rack and breaks down into 3 pieces for storage in the closet. The seat is out of a 2001 Toyota Celica and the Wheel/Pedals are a T500RS. PVC is awesome stuf!


That deserve another quote

I love that so much


----------



## Muskaos

There are plans online for making those PVC mounts. I made one for my Thrustmaster stick/throttle combo.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Built another desk, lent my girlfriend's son my main monitor, rearranged room, still need to tidy, route cables, might move more stuff around, strange patch on the one wall is an old projector "screen", need to decide on paint...refinish some furniture, get rid of beige chair to make room for burgundy-ish recliner I have, wall mount TV...still, it will never be as tidy as some others on here, I do all my projects here, thus the 4 desks and random bits of everything all over the place,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crumby pics...
> 
> What's in the tanks in the back?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> New pics with my recently purchased case:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> gahhh, One of my favorite cases of all time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What case is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Corsair Air 540


GAH! Now I want one of those, too....


----------



## maynard14

hi bro im having a hard time trying to work on 120hz on my s27a950d

im using 24 pin dual link dvi cable and 7870 myst powercolor gpu,.. and still there is no option for 120hz only 60 hz,.. tried reinstalling amd drivers still no luck,.. tried installing s27a950d driver no luck still

im getting frustrated,.. huhu can some one help me...


----------



## Nocturn3

Sent back the speakers and got the AD700's, that is me officially done until the 8970 is out, hopefully in a few months.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturn3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent back the speakers and got the AD700's, that is me officially done until the 8970 is out, hopefully in a few months.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What's in the tanks in the back?


I am in the middle of tank cleaning at the moment, but will post some pics when they are done. Just got a bunch of new moss and drift wood to add. Right now, nothing too exotic -

Tank 1 - Red Eared Slider

Tank 2 - "Sun Skink" (tan with bright orange sides)

Tank 3 - Yellow Spotted Salamander (huge, 7"+)

Tank 4 - Fire-Bellied Toads, 4 of them

Tank 5 - Grey's Tree Frogs, two of them, and a Red Eft (juvenile Eastern Newt)

That's everything...I think









EDIT - Here are some random photos from Google images until I can get some up...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I am in the middle of tank cleaning at the moment, but will post some pics when they are done. Just got a bunch of new moss and drift wood to add. Right now, nothing too exotic -
> 
> Tank 1 - Red Eared Slider
> 
> Tank 2 - "Sun Skink" (tan with bright orange sides)
> 
> Tank 3 - Yellow Spotted Salamander (huge, 7"+)
> 
> Tank 4 - Fire-Bellied Toads, 4 of them
> 
> Tank 5 - Grey's Tree Frogs, two of them, and a Red Eft (juvenile Eastern Newt)
> 
> That's everything...I think


That is a lot of animals


----------



## Jimbags

definitely plugged into the dvi-d slot and not the dvi-i? Is it a proper 24 pin plug both ends?


----------



## Jack Mac

Only thing that's changed is the monitor to a XL2420T.


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> New pics with my recently purchased case:


what mousepad is that ?


----------



## mironccr345

Too many to quote, but some very nice setups in the previous pages.


----------



## Jester435

Office Desk 2

Work PC Sager
Cyro X60 Cooler (works amazing)
Ducky Shine II White LED Clear
ASUS VG248 (bought on Labor Day Sale)
Logitech G9X
Zowie Mouspad

Not bad for my secondary/work provided setup

Nice to have a job that says.. Get whatever you need. HAHA!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office Desk 2
> 
> Work PC Sager
> Cyro X60 Cooler (works amazing)
> Ducky Shine II White LED Clear
> ASUS VG248 (bought on Labor Day Sale)
> Logitech G9X
> Zowie Mouspad
> 
> Not bad for my secondary/work provided setup
> 
> Nice to have a job that says.. Get whatever you need. HAHA!


Awesome setup


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Now I feel guilty drinking Pepsi and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where there are no other people


You should feel horrible about it. Coke is much better.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> You should feel horrible about it. Coke is much better.


Get out, pepsi is the best.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> You should feel horrible about it. Coke is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out, pepsi is the best.
Click to expand...

I like mountain dew myself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I like mountain dew myself.


I will agree, only if you are talking about baja blast


----------



## Nishinku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Hard disks arent hidden though, they go at the bottom of the windowed side of the case.
> 
> For most of my pictures, and pictures of the case from others, check this thread (link to my post):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/1350#post_20717449
> 
> I also made a video of it here:


Ohh right i see. I just saw a video from corsair, and it looked like it had cages included that you could put into the back pannel, but i guess you could still strap them into the back compartment, looks like theres room enough.

Although it doesnt look that bad the way you have them at the very bottom 

Will deffinetly have a look at the Air 540 club thread.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nishinku*
> 
> Ohh right i see. I just saw a video from corsair, and it looked like it had cages included that you could put into the back pannel, but i guess you could still strap them into the back compartment, looks like theres room enough.
> 
> Although it doesnt look that bad the way you have them at the very bottom
> 
> Will deffinetly have a look at the Air 540 club thread.


Arent those ones on the bottom hotswap bays??


----------



## bobcarrizal

nice screen tower


----------



## Rian

My desk area:










































Bitfenix Prodify is my Hackintosh and TJ07 is my main rig.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just cleaned up and moved things around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 goes through the PVR and into the TV. DVD/VHS/Tivo all go into the TV directly, but the TV kicks out optical to my receiver, and my computer plugs into the receiver directly. Both wireless headphones plug in via the 1/4 jack on the front. Without them plugged in, I have fun on the STV-758s and the Dayton 1200 under the desk.
> 
> I must have stripped out several dozen cables from the old setup.


So let me get this straight, you put your head between the Fisher Floorstanding speakers?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> My desk area:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Prodify is my Hackintosh and TJ07 is my main rig.


Looks nice, the TJ07 looks like it could use a little loving though.


----------



## Rian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Looks nice, the TJ07 looks like it could use a little loving though.


That it could, I haven't found a replacement power button for it since I bought it without one and I am working on how to get drive bay covers on since the ones that come with it can't install whilst there is a HDD in the bays and I need to put the HD's there since my 480 takes the whole bottom bay







.

900D soon though hopefully to fulfill my space woes.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> what mousepad is that ?


Boogie bug xtreme with an XL underneath it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> That it could, I haven't found a replacement power button for it since I bought it without one and I am working on how to get drive bay covers on since the ones that come with it can't install whilst there is a HDD in the bays and I need to put the HD's there since my 480 takes the whole bottom bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 900D soon though hopefully to fulfill my space woes.


you need to get you one of these badboys!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121405


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I like mountain dew myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree, only if you are talking about baja blast
Click to expand...

Truth be told I like them all


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> As it currently sits...


Love that desk color


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just cleaned up and moved things around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 goes through the PVR and into the TV. DVD/VHS/Tivo all go into the TV directly, but the TV kicks out optical to my receiver, and my computer plugs into the receiver directly. Both wireless headphones plug in via the 1/4 jack on the front. Without them plugged in, I have fun on the STV-758s and the Dayton 1200 under the desk.
> 
> I must have stripped out several dozen cables from the old setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, you put your head between the Fisher Floorstanding speakers?
Click to expand...

Of course! is there any other way to go deaf in the next 10 years?


----------



## ericnichols1999

Cheerwine!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Purchased a monitor mount for my 2nd accessory display. I've been wanting to put it in portrait for the longest time:
> 
> Reason for portrait you ask?
> My EVGA graphs:
> 
> 
> 
> The triple monitor stand will be on it's way in a couple days. I am getting ready to design an offset so that my middle monitor will be even with the sides:


Love it!


----------



## cr4p

Hi Guys, can I do off topic? I'm planning to upgrade from MSI GTX660ti PE OC into MSI GTX770 Lightning or MSI 7970 Lightning. Which one should I choose? :S Also planning to game at 1440p next year, with only single PCIe slot (itx) and 520 watts psu. Thanks guys.







my current rig is in my sig.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

7970, nuff' said.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 7970, nuff' said.


but why????


----------



## CSCoder4ever

AMD is amazing imo, I got my 7950 specifically for 1440p in the future


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> AMD is amazing imo, I got my 7950 specifically for 1440p in the future


its getting too hard to decide, been user of gtx's for a decade and all is smooth, never had any issues with all my GTX's...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> AMD is amazing imo, I got my 7950 specifically for 1440p in the future


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> its getting too hard to decide, been user of gtx's for a decade and all is smooth, never had any issues with all my GTX's...


CSC is dead on, except the new AMD 9000 GPUs are supposedly shipping on the 25th! Wait it out and see what they pump out, then but a 9XXX or a 7970 after the inevitable price drop.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Just updated my gaming setup for the all the good games coming out soon. Adding another GTX 770 soon.







The other corner of the room...


----------



## IAmDay

Super jealous of that setup


----------



## chief keef

Some bad pics and messy area, just moved into the new place. Plan is to get another dell monitor and a dual stand that comes out from the corner

Finally got back to this thread.. sorry for the ****ty pics


----------



## CptAsian

New GPU and PSU!







It's a tight squeeze.








Dat PSU clearance.


----------



## IAmDay

Awesome


----------



## Blindrage606

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rian*
> 
> My desk area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Prodify is my Hackintosh and TJ07 is my main rig.






That is a kickass Ash/Pikachu sticker set on the MBP. Where did u get it?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Just updated my gaming setup for the all the good games coming out soon. Adding another GTX 770 soon.


Just noticed how the K550 and 350D match. What are you using to drive the K550?


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Just noticed how the K550 and 350D match. What are you using to drive the K550?


Just a live wire solutions amp I picked up from Guitar Center. It actually drives the K550's pretty well but I'll be replacing it with a Magni pretty soon.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> The other corner of the room...


is that a pioneer controller? it's looking real sexy...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*


nice looking memory. what memory is that that lights up?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice looking memory. what memory is that that lights up?


T'would be Avexir's Core series of memory. Comes in a whole bunch of colors and sizes and whatnot; the hard part is finding the one you want in stock. Glad you like it.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> T'would be Avexir's Core series of memory. Comes in a whole bunch of colors and sizes and whatnot; the hard part is finding the one you want in stock. Glad you like it.


That ram is dam sexy


----------



## Azusachan

MUCH cleaner


----------



## bhav

Problem with sexy ram is that all of them are slower on X58 than my 7-8-7 1900+ Mhz geil ram. Also those fancy sticks wouldn't fit under a phanteks cooler, nicest looking ram I could get is low profile corsair vengeance.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice looking memory. what memory is that that lights up?


you can also get Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers, they also have impressive LEDs.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you can also get Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers, they also have impressive LEDs.


Aaaaand now I wish I got that instead. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Love it!


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> VERY GREEN


It has always been my favorite color.
Thanks for using spoilers btw.


----------



## Jack Mac

New picture:


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you can also get Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers, they also have impressive LEDs.


I can vouch for that. Have one for my old work computer, and its awesome. LED is a nice bright color.


----------



## d3vour3r

bought a couple monitor mounts to create a floating monitor set up. Im happy with the results, at first I thought they were too low but it suits the way I sit.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> T'would be Avexir's Core series of memory. Comes in a whole bunch of colors and sizes and whatnot; the hard part is finding the one you want in stock. Glad you like it.


i don't see any green anywhere in stock







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you can also get Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers, they also have impressive LEDs.


there are no 8gb versions. all 4gb. i need at least 24gb.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> T'would be Avexir's Core series of memory. Comes in a whole bunch of colors and sizes and whatnot; the hard part is finding the one you want in stock. Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see any green anywhere in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> you can also get Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers, they also have impressive LEDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are no 8gb versions. all 4gb. i need at least 24gb.
Click to expand...

get an x79 board and have 32GB of it


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> get an x79 board and have 32GB of it


i would've never thought of that. thanx bud.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Not sure if sarcastic.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> bought a couple monitor mounts to create a floating monitor set up. Im happy with the results, at first I thought they were too low but it suits the way I sit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mounts are those? I really like them







Great looking setup


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What mounts are those? I really like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking setup


Brateck LCD Monitor Table Stand w/Arm & Desk Clamp Silver VESA 75/100mm

ebaylink


----------



## shadow5555

Here is some updates i have done to desk.

New phantom computer case for pc.
Built a head phone stand ( how you like?)
Took away board that was holding my keyboard and mouse when I had different chair
Few other small changes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0992_zps5666515f.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> Here is some updates i have done to desk.
> 
> New phantom computer case for pc.
> Built a head phone stand ( how you like?)
> Took away board that was holding my keyboard and mouse when I had different chair
> Few other small changes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0992_zps5666515f.jpg.html


Nothing really clean and perfect, but it looks great nonetheless with the three monitors and all. Looks like somebody's been using it.








Nice work on the headphone stand too.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> Here is some updates i have done to desk.
> 
> New phantom computer case for pc.
> Built a head phone stand ( how you like?)
> Took away board that was holding my keyboard and mouse when I had different chair
> Few other small changes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN0992_zps5666515f.jpg.html


I would kill for an A/C unit that close to my head!

I hate being hot! I am stoked for winter again when I can open the window and cool my office for free!


----------



## Jixr

Update to my system again, Added some framed artwork and throwing my custom mechanical keyboard into the mix.

Updated my space a bit, showing of my new framed SP covers and custom mech keyboard.


----------



## TSXmike

i like it!


----------



## IAmDay

I really like it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Update to my system again, Added some framed artwork and throwing my custom mechanical keyboard into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my space a bit, showing of my new framed SP covers and custom mech keyboard.


Clean monitor like whoa, your keyboards whoa, your room is whoa! Clean setup.


----------



## Jixr

lol, thanks, its really nothing that special, And minimal is my goal.

I suppose I should make a more detailed log of everything I have going on and post pics for you guys.

should have used my other keybaord, as it have my creeper key on it.


----------



## IAmDay

That keycap is awesome. Where did you get it?


----------



## Remix65

hey guys.. what's the difference btwn 10-10-10 vs 11-11-11 memory in the real world..

should i add 16gb to the 16gb dual channel memory for a total of 32gb 2x dual channel
or
keep the 11-11-11 32gb quad channel memory..

i need 32gb i have 16gb [installed] of the 10-10-10

gskil ddr3 1600 (pc312800) 10-10-10 cas latency 10
vs
corsair xms3 1600mhz 32gb (4x8gb) 11-11-11-30 ver5.29


----------



## SinX7

Looking for a Monitor arm. Looking for a reliable, high quality and budget friendly monitor arm, that will fit the Ikea Galant desk.

Screen is 24"

Thanks!


----------



## Gunfire

Monoprice?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Looking for a Monitor arm. Looking for a reliable, high quality and budget friendly monitor arm, that will fit the Ikea Galant desk.
> 
> Screen is 24"
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely monoprice. High quality and easy to set up. I bought one for my little 19 inch system monitoring monitor. (Can fit up to like a 27 inch though) I have two 24 inch monitors that fill up most of my desk space and I needed something that would allow me to have it off to the side. One with a pivoting arm cost me 30 bucks on amazon.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey guys.. what's the difference btwn 10-10-10 vs 11-11-11 memory in the real world..
> 
> should i add 16gb to the 16gb dual channel memory for a total of 32gb 2x dual channel
> or
> keep the 11-11-11 32gb quad channel memory..
> 
> i need 32gb i have 16gb [installed] of the 10-10-10
> 
> gskil ddr3 1600 (pc312800) 10-10-10 cas latency 10
> vs
> corsair xms3 1600mhz 32gb (4x8gb) 11-11-11-30 ver5.29


In real world use, pretty much nothing. With both at 1600 you'll have a 1 FPS difference in games if that and in programs that do a lot of reading/writing from the memory like video encoding or compression you might notice a 1-2% difference. After 1600 MHz the differences in performance are negligible for real world use. But this is OCN so if you can find a 2133 or 2400 kit for close to the same price then why not. It won't help in real life, but it'll help in benchmarks.

Here's a 16GB (2x8 GB) 1866 10-11-10-30 @ 1.5v kit for $121.49 after a 10% off promo code.

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL

Edit: Also, Newegg has Corsair Vengence 1866 10-11-10-30 @ 1.5v for $69.99 with a $20 MIR making it $49.99 today on Shell Shocker if you don't mind dealing with rebates and trust Corsair. Personally, I have rebates and most of them are a scam in my opinion, but it's an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Monoprice?


It's an awesome site. They sell all sorts of cheap stuff and a lot of is just as good as products multiple times their price. Great place to buy all sorts of cables and adapters for cheap and shipping is good too (sometimes free, othertimes it's under $5 and you can upgrade to overnight a lot of the time for less than a dollar.)


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Monoprice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Definitely monoprice. High quality and easy to set up. I bought one for my little 19 inch system monitoring monitor. (Can fit up to like a 27 inch though) I have two 24 inch monitors that fill up most of my desk space and I needed something that would allow me to have it off to the side. One with a pivoting arm cost me 30 bucks on amazon.


I forgot that Monoprice sells them! Thanks guys!









Also, are there HDMI redmere any good? I want to use it with my PS3/4 and such.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I forgot that Monoprice sells them! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are there HDMI redmere any good? I want to use it with my PS3/4 and such.
> 
> Thanks!


I've ordered a couple 6' redmeres a while back and they haven't failed yet


----------



## IAmDay

I'm cleaning my entire closet out







But the end result you guys will like







I have something special planned for it


----------



## Jester435

Will displayport cable run 144hz monitor??

Problem is my laptop doesn't have a Dual-link DVI-D output

I just bought a ASUS VG248QE have questions about getting it to run at higher than 60hz


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes it will.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Will displayport cable run 144hz monitor??
> 
> Problem is my laptop doesn't have a Dual-link DVI-D output
> 
> I just bought a ASUS VG248QE have questions about getting it to run at higher than 60hz


Yes it will. That's what I am currently running mine off of. Make it your primary monitor and disable any other monitors, then set it to 144Hz. Then you can turn on any other monitor. I had to unplug all of my other monitors in order for it to work.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes it will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes it will. That's what I am currently running mine off of. Make it your primary monitor and disable any other monitors, then set it to 144Hz. Then you can turn on any other monitor. I had to unplug all of my other monitors in order for it to work.


I appreciate the help. I was even google searching without any real help.

I will order the cable today, so it will get here by the weekend. Do I need the v1.2 or just mini display port to display port?

Thanks


----------



## jriley9922

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I forgot that Monoprice sells them! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are there HDMI redmere any good? I want to use it with my PS3/4 and such.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered this and couldn't be more impressed with the quality for $45 dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HHNCQY/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I ordered this and couldn't be more impressed with the quality for $45 dollars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HHNCQY/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title


If the stands on my monitors weren't so fantastic, I'd be getting a tri one. Those are so nice. I'd love to have the capability to switch from portrait to landscape easily though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I appreciate the help. I was even google searching without any real help.
> 
> I will order the cable today, so it will get here by the weekend. Do I need the v1.2 or just mini display port to display port?
> 
> Thanks


A DP cable is a DP cable unless it states it's a reduced bit-rate cable (usually bundled with projectors) or an active cable (which has an additional line for USB Power).

So you just need a standard miniDP to DP cable.

http://www.displayport.org/faq/


----------



## DarkPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey guys.. what's the difference btwn 10-10-10 vs 11-11-11 memory in the real world..
> 
> should i add 16gb to the 16gb dual channel memory for a total of 32gb 2x dual channel
> or
> keep the 11-11-11 32gb quad channel memory..
> 
> i need 32gb i have 16gb [installed] of the 10-10-10
> 
> gskil ddr3 1600 (pc312800) 10-10-10 cas latency 10
> vs
> corsair xms3 1600mhz 32gb (4x8gb) 11-11-11-30 ver5.29


this should help you have a basic understanding of RAM timing....

Now for timings:

There are 5 main timings in for RAM and they are the following:

tCL (CAS Latency)
tRCD
rRP
rRAS
Command Per Clock (CMD)

The best way I can describe each of these is to use the examples used in a MaximumPC magazine I got, which describes things as if they were a librarian going for row to row of books in a library >.>

"tRCD setting, for example, describes how much time the librarian has to get to a certain row on a shelving column. Set it too low, and she can't get to the row where your desired book is.
Say she reaches the row, tRAS determines the amount of time the librarian can linger there find your book.. tRP is how much time the librarian has to get from the row she was at to the bottom of the ladder.
TCL is how much time the librarian has to move from one shelf of books to a different one. Setting this too low is like asking her to move a 30-foot ladder 100 yrds in 2 seconds. TRAS is basically how much time overall the operation takes to climb the ladder, get your book and get off. CMD is the amount of time between one request and the next."

Now there are 2 approaches to this:

A) Set the timings to your timings on your RAM (that is if it they were provided). Now if you got fancy, high-end RAM. The ram is good looking with the heat spreaders for no reason. They have also been test and binned to run at optimal speeds. Commonly, the RAM timings for DDR2 is 5-5-5-15-2T or 5-5-5-18-2T, or 6-6-6-18-2T. In BIOS talk, that is for the first one would be:

tCL - 5
tRCD - 5
tRP - 5
tRAS - 15
CMD - 2T

B) Now the other method is to let your chipset choose the timings for you, but this can through your RAM out of whack and make it run slower than what it should be. That is why you want to have your RAM running at or lower than your RAM's stated timings since they are designed to run at those timings, at a set speed and voltage. But that does really mean much if you can make it run at faster speeds with the same timings because it just comes to the RAM being faster

Now for a little bit of a explanation with the terms "tighter" and "looser".

Tighter would refer to the RAM timings being set lower than they are stated to run at. For example:

If your RAM is rated to run at 800MHz with timings of 5-5-5-18-2t and you tune your ram to run at 800MHz and timings of 4-4-4-12-2T, the you have just made your RAM "tighter".

"Looser" would be the opposite. If the RAM is rated for 5-5-5-18-2T at 800MHz and you run it at 6-6-6-18-2T, you made the RAM run at "looser" timings.

Taken from: http://www.overclock.net/t/497993/newbie-guide-to-overclocking-updated-core-2-or-below-only/0_100


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I appreciate the help. I was even google searching without any real help.
> 
> I will order the cable today, so it will get here by the weekend. Do I need the v1.2 or just mini display port to display port?
> 
> Thanks


displayport 1.2 is better than older 1.1. 1.1 doesn't handle 2560x1600 signals too good over long distances (12ft+). infact i had to declare 4 of them dead on arrival. dp 1.2 operates perfect over long distances. so think about that those of you who are planning to route cables...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> displayport 1.2 is better than older 1.1. 1.1 doesn't handle 2560x1600 signals too good over long distances (12ft+). infact i had to declare 4 of them dead on arrival. dp 1.2 operates perfect over long distances. so think about that those of you who are planning to route cables...


I am looking to go 3ft to 6ft max

Just need to get off HDMI because it cant handle higher than 60hz


----------



## Remix65

then it'll work i guess.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I am looking to go 3ft to 6ft max
> 
> Just need to get off HDMI because it cant handle higher than 60hz


Hdmi 1.4b supports 120hz.


----------



## ACMH-K

Talk about a productive day:
Received my triple monitor mount today. The base was a lot bigger than I anticipated.

As I posted before, I knew I was going to have to come up with something to give my middle monitor the correct offset from the mount so that it lines up with the 2 peripheral monitors.









Spoiler: Before Picture









Spoiler: And the Process!



I used a countersinking bit on the metal here.



Cable Management Anyone?












I used pan-head screws, they fit into the countersunk holes, making it a little more flush.







Spoiler: Sorry for these crummy photos, SLR ran out of juice and I had to deal with my camera phone :(



I used some weather stripping here so that the metal wouldn't scratch the back of the monitor. More clearance for the pan-heads was just a bonus.
















Spoiler: Finished Product :)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Talk about a productive day:
> Received my triple monitor mount today. The base was a lot bigger than I anticipated.
> 
> As I posted before, I knew I was going to have to come up with something to give my middle monitor the correct offset from the mount so that it lines up with the 2 peripheral monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the Process!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a countersinking bit on the metal here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Management Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used pan-head screws, they fit into the countersunk holes, making it a little more flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sorry for these crummy photos, SLR ran out of juice and I had to deal with my camera phone :(
> 
> 
> 
> I used some weather stripping here so that the metal wouldn't scratch the back of the monitor. More clearance for the pan-heads was just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished Product :)


Man that's clean. I don't even mind the blue zip-ties. Well done.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man that's clean. I don't even mind the blue zip-ties. Well done.


Thank you.
Plan on going black. Maybe even green. Love my green.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Thank you.
> Plan on going black. Maybe even green. Love my green.


What mount did you get? I want to do something similar even though my ASUS VG246QE have great stands. (Still need to pick up 2 more) I would just like the ability to switch from portrait to landscape easily. Although, if I can't find a stand to do that, I'll just live with what I can get.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Thank you.
> Plan on going black. Maybe even green. Love my green.


Once you go black, you never go back...


----------



## ACMH-K

This One!

Probably can't tell but I drilled 2 holes in the pole so that I could lower the arm assembly to allow my right monitor to clear the desk hutch, I have to angle my monitors back a little to have clearance at the bottom when switching because of this.
If you use the provided mounting holes switching from landscape to portrait is a breeze.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Once you go black, you never go back...











It will certainly blend in better.
That or gray. Technically the arms aren't black.


----------



## john1016

That's the same stand I have, it is awesome. For less than $100 usd it cant be beat.

Great job on all the cables, now I am going to have to tidy up, lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Talk about a productive day:
> Received my triple monitor mount today. The base was a lot bigger than I anticipated.
> 
> As I posted before, I knew I was going to have to come up with something to give my middle monitor the correct offset from the mount so that it lines up with the 2 peripheral monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the Process!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a countersinking bit on the metal here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Management Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used pan-head screws, they fit into the countersunk holes, making it a little more flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sorry for these crummy photos, SLR ran out of juice and I had to deal with my camera phone :(
> 
> 
> 
> I used some weather stripping here so that the metal wouldn't scratch the back of the monitor. More clearance for the pan-heads was just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished Product :)


Looking really good. Damn, the more I see setups like this, the more I miss my surround setup....I need moAr monitor real estate. Thinking about picking up a 2nd Crossover and running it in portrait mode.


----------



## hooded24

Hi guys, looking to do a triple monitor set up
i have a 27" landscape (in the middle) and am looking to add 2 Portrait monitor at the sides.
What size should i get for the 2 side monitors?

Many thanks for any info contribution.

Cheers!


----------



## IAmDay

I want a 3 monitor mount but there so much monies


----------



## PCModderMike

Lights









*before the blonde hair


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *before the blonde hair





Spoiler: <3


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3


http://www.overclock.net/t/899823/official-lights-valerie-anne-poxleitner-fan-club-synth-sensation


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/899823/official-lights-valerie-anne-poxleitner-fan-club-synth-sensation


----------



## Evenger14

I present to you:



Spoiler: A Buttload of Unnecessary Pictures













It's a little different having a case that takes up more desk space, but I really love the case.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want a 3 monitor mount but there so much monies


Comparatively $100.00 is not a bad price for how solidly built this thing is.


----------



## HPE1000

Was the a vivo stand? I wish I would have gone for the non bendable arms one like you did, it seems like that might be less likely to sag like my one did.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Was the a vivo stand? I wish I would have gone for the non bendable arms one like you did, it seems like that might be less likely to sag like my one did.


I know what you mean. My 3D TV Rosewill mount is fully adjustable and it sags. To counteract it I had to stick a piece of cardboard where the bracket sits on the mount to raise the right side a little. It's the price I pay for wanting it to be fully adjustable. My monitors I don't mind so much because they are set and I don't want or need to move them at all.

Deluxe from amazon. No sag whatsoever. It's two arms that attach to a center bracket with a total of 6 screws holding it in place and together. 2 screws each arm then an additional 2 screws which attach the center mounting bracket to the arms and in turn locking the two arms together. Solid as a rock. The base is also sturdy (heavy metal), not the crap plastic that my stock stands were made out of.

All in all it was an excellent buy.


----------



## Poesent

New house, new setup.


----------



## IAmDay

Love it


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poesent*
> 
> New house, new setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very clean.


----------



## Deep1923

heres my desktop again..got a new 144hz screen from asus(..and a corsair k65 for crossing..my g2pro will be replaced by a new one because it came scratched









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_123436ipauy.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_1235173zyem.jpg


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres my desktop again..got a new 144hz screen from asus(..and a corsair k65 for crossing..my g2pro will be replaced by a new one because it came scratched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_123436ipauy.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_1235173zyem.jpg


Clean setup. I like the simplistic look and color of the desk too.


----------



## PCModderMike

I like the little holder for your headphones, definitely need to pick up something like that myself.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like the little holder for your headphones, definitely need to pick up something like that myself.


The Sennheiser HH10 headphone clamp. I really want one myself as well.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I like the little holder for your headphones, definitely need to pick up something like that myself.


Just throw yours on the ground.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I need one of those desk mounted headphone stands also..


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres my desktop again..got a new 144hz screen from asus(..and a corsair k65 for crossing..my g2pro will be replaced by a new one because it came scratched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_123436ipauy.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_1235173zyem.jpg






nice...really clean


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Talk about a productive day:
> Received my triple monitor mount today. The base was a lot bigger than I anticipated.
> 
> As I posted before, I knew I was going to have to come up with something to give my middle monitor the correct offset from the mount so that it lines up with the 2 peripheral monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the Process!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a countersinking bit on the metal here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Management Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used pan-head screws, they fit into the countersunk holes, making it a little more flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sorry for these crummy photos, SLR ran out of juice and I had to deal with my camera phone :(
> 
> 
> 
> I used some weather stripping here so that the metal wouldn't scratch the back of the monitor. More clearance for the pan-heads was just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finished Product :)


Is that the EasymountLCD triple monitor stand? How do you like it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I forgot that Monoprice sells them! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are there HDMI redmere any good? I want to use it with my PS3/4 and such.
> 
> Thanks!


The monoprice arm mounts are great. They're sturdy, well made and cheap, I use 2 of the adjustable arms (Product ID: 5402) and one of the stands (PID: 5400). I've run into a few problems with mine though.
1) They include 2 types of hardware for locking/adjusting tilt. The plastic 'winged' screws they include for easy adjustment are pretty much junk, i could never get mind tight enough and the monitor always drooped. The hex key or allen head screws work great, but means that adjusting tilt will require tools. Probably not a big deal for most, and they include the hex key if you don't have a set already.

2) They claim "Rotates 360 degrees allowing for easy portrait or landscape orientation" which means you can rotate the mounting hardware which ever way you want when attaching it to the monitor. It does not mean you can rotate the monitor after mounting. I didn't look at the pictures close enough and was disappointed when setting mine up. Apparently the 7562 does rotate, but it costs twice as much and will only hold up to a 22" monitor.

3) The cable management options are either poor (5402) or non existent (5400), you'll need some black zip ties.


----------



## Jeci

Few small additions to mine:


----------



## mironccr345

^^ That's a clean set up.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Few small additions to mine:


nice desk. i need one of those.

question about your mounts. why not mount the big boy? wouldnt it look better mounted? that will free up that top shelf...


----------



## Remix65

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poesent*
> 
> New house, new setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> heres my desktop again..got a new 144hz screen from asus(..and a corsair k65 for crossing..my g2pro will be replaced by a new one because it came scratched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_123436ipauy.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20130912_1235173zyem.jpg






clean set ups.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Few small additions to mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a add on for the Galant desk?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Just throw yours on the ground.


----------



## Jeci

I had a few PM's asking what my setup was, so I thought I would post it here, it's as follows:

The main desk is a LINNMON/ ADILS combo from Ikea and a LACK shelf with Capita legs:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39932623/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60103632/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/20054563

The monitor arm is a mixture of a dual monitor bracket and a pair of extension arms, these additional arms add enough length that you should be able to do a PLP setup with up to a 32" center:

http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=937
http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=946


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Is that the EasymountLCD triple monitor stand? How do you like it?


Yes it is. Deluxe, Easy mount, there are probably 6 other names for it as well.
I like it. It definitely frees up a lot of space on my desk.
School work is easier now.

I wish the space between the monitors and mounting pole wasn't so far apart. (It would give me more breathing room







)
It would have been nice to not have to mod it. But I handled it pretty well so I can't complain to much about that one.

Basically my complaints are all first world problems. If you know what I mean. Like that it's a blueish color on the metal, would rather have it black. ^ Had to mod it.

It's very sturdy as well. I can shake the monitors and they don't move out of place from where they are set .


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I had a few PM's asking what my setup was, so I thought I would post it here, it's as follows:
> 
> The main desk is a LINNMON/ ADILS combo from Ikea and a LACK shelf with Capita legs:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39932623/
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60103632/
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/20054563
> 
> The monitor arm is a mixture of a dual monitor bracket and a pair of extension arms, these additional arms add enough length that you should be able to do a PLP setup with up to a 32" center:
> 
> http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=937
> http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=946
> 
> Hope that helps, feel free to hit me up with a rep


That FT03 + triple monitor combination looks great!


----------



## bumsoil

i just moved. unfortunately i lost the room for my 4th monitor, but the desk is so cool it is worth it..

old desk:


New desk


----------



## Sikkamore

Awesome desk


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumsoil*
> 
> i just moved. unfortunately i lost the room for my 4th monitor, but the desk is so cool it is worth it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> old desk:
> 
> 
> New desk


That is a sweet desk.


----------



## cr4p

Its gaming marathon sunday!!!


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*


what is your electricity bill... lol


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Its gaming marathon sunday!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty awesome


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Pretty awesome


Thanks! lol!


----------



## xion

Setup for right now, should be getting a new desk tomorrow, maybe if I like it good enough lol.







Computer for friends or whatever. AMD build below.


----------



## Rollergold




----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> Setup for right now, should be getting a new desk tomorrow, maybe if I like it good enough lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer for friends or whatever. AMD build below.


Why does the larger monitor is in your right side, not center?


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Why does the larger monitor is in your right side, not center?


Center is 1080p 144hz monitor, side one is just a 1920 x 1200p monitor.


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I had a few PM's asking what my setup was, so I thought I would post it here, it's as follows:
> 
> The main desk is a LINNMON/ ADILS combo from Ikea and a LACK shelf with Capita legs:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S39932623/
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60103632/
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/20054563
> 
> The monitor arm is a mixture of a dual monitor bracket and a pair of extension arms, these additional arms add enough length that you should be able to do a PLP setup with up to a 32" center:
> 
> http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=937
> http://www.allcam.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=946


that's sweet i like the grain look on the desk almost butcher block


----------



## TheSprunk

3 Bachelors panorama (bad panaroma). My rig is the one on the left (4 monitors)

You can see the boxes/guts of an upcoming build on the table in front of that ancient CRT which we use for the Xbox360.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Bachelors panorama (bad panaroma). My rig is the one on the left (4 monitors)
> 
> You can see the boxes/guts of an upcoming build on the table in front of that ancient CRT which we use for the Xbox360.


Besides the mess, that is amazing. I'd love to get an apartment with PC gamers, as long as we could get FIOS.







Too bad I'm married. Only bandwidth taken away from me is from Netflix, so that's good.


----------



## TheSprunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Besides the mess, that is amazing. I'd love to get an apartment with PC gamers, as long as we could get FIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm married. Only bandwidth taken away from me is from Netflix, so that's good.


It's pretty awesome. We've got 50Mbps down and 15Mbps up internet through cox. 

And yeah it's mess. But I'm in the middle of upgrading my rig (parts still incoming), and building a new rig for a friend. But all things considered we actually keep the place pretty clean. Clutter can be hard to get a handle on with the number of people that come and go. 4 College guys live here (one of the guys just uses a laptop), with 6 computers, (3 personal, 1 NAS, 1 recording, 1 Server (for minecraft an other things)) 10+ screens, 3 laptops and like 8 consoles. About to start a project to build Ultrabooks that you can dock to a dock with a desktop GPU in it for gaming/heavy workloads.

I run my business here. We've converted the back porch to a robotics workshop, and the garage into a band practice space (3 of the 4 of us are musicians). We're 2 blocks from the university, and the room where those computers are in can comfortably seat about 15 people. Lan parties are pretty common here, as are study sessions during finals/mid-terms time. All considered we keep this place clean, with weekly sweeps/mops and rarely have dishes pile up for more than a few hours (sometimes you gotta sleep the hangovers off). It's amazing having such great room mates lol. But keeping a lid on clutter is damn near impossible.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*
> 
> It's pretty awesome. We've got 50Mbps down and 15Mbps up internet through cox.
> 
> And yeah it's mess. But I'm in the middle of upgrading my rig (parts still incoming), and building a new rig for a friend. But all things considered we actually keep the place pretty clean. Clutter can be hard to get a handle on with the number of people that come and go. 4 College guys live here (one of the guys just uses a laptop), with 6 computers, (3 personal, 1 NAS, 1 recording, 1 Server (for minecraft an other things)) 10+ screens, 3 laptops and like 8 consoles. About to start a project to build Ultrabooks that you can dock to a dock with a desktop GPU in it for gaming/heavy workloads.
> 
> I run my business here. We've converted the back porch to a robotics workshop, and the garage into a band practice space (3 of the 4 of us are musicians). We're 2 blocks from the university, and the room where those computers are in can comfortably seat about 15 people. Lan parties are pretty common here, as are study sessions during finals/mid-terms time. All considered we keep this place clean, with weekly sweeps/mops and rarely have dishes pile up for more than a few hours (sometimes you gotta sleep the hangovers off). It's amazing having such great room mates lol. But keeping a lid on clutter is damn near impossible.


My God that is amazing. I'd love to have a place to have LAN parties. I definitely want to see that Ultrabook project. You better make a build log and PM that shiznit to me. I definitely want to see something like that. I'd love it if you could PM me some details of what you plan to do.


----------



## jameyscott

Finally updated my set up a little bit. Got the second Classy, lighting and a 23inch 1080P monitor. Next upgrades will be two more ASUS VG248s and using the Benq RL2450HT as a resource monitor mounted above the VG248s. I also have to get the Classy's underwater. I haven't OCed the second one, but I'm almost stable at over 1300Mhz with 500+ on the mem on the first one! They get insanely hot though. Oh, and I've got to get a custom desk built already. Dem cables....

Cable management for the win! Oh, and that is Sniffles. She usually sits on the sub for the X530s.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Finally updated my set up a little bit. Got the second Classy, lighting and a 23inch 1080P monitor. Next upgrades will be two more ASUS VG248s and using the Benq RL2450HT as a resource monitor mounted above the VG248s. I also have to get the Classy's underwater. I haven't OCed the second one, but I'm almost stable at over 1300Mhz with 500+ on the mem on the first one! They get insanely hot though. Oh, and I've got to get a custom desk built already. Dem cables....
> 
> Cable management for the win! Oh, and that is Sniffles. She usually sits on the sub for the X530s.


----------



## jameyscott

More like. Pay attention to me!!


----------



## darocket

I've moved things around a bit since this pic.


----------



## Sikkamore

Finally did all my cable management for my desk. I think it came out really well







also, sorry for the crap pics haha used my webcam since I don't have a spiffy camera like most of you guys










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally did all my cable management for my desk. I think it came out really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, sorry for the crap pics haha used my webcam since I don't have a spiffy camera like most of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Starting to remind me of HPE1000's setup with the green Wall's and glass desk.








All you need now is some triple monitor surround going on.









Sweet set-up man.
I like the tv utilizing that corner space like it is.
Nice job on the Cable Management as well.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Starting to remind me of HPE1000's setup with the green Wall's and glass desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need now is some triple monitor surround going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet set-up man.
> I like the tv utilizing that corner space like it is.
> Nice job on the Cable Management as well.


Triple monitor would be great. Maybe I'll work that in next hehe

But thanks man. I love my set up. And you can't go wrong with some Lambo Green walls!


----------



## SneezyPepper

subbed


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


I envy you.
I should follow in good fashion. For some reason I never thought of hooking it to that part of the frame.


----------



## atarione

redid computer desk (put the Pioneer SX-3600 on desk)
speakers : (to side of desk) DCM Timeframe TF250's (on desk) Monitor Audio Silver S1's / NHT SuperZero's / Optimus Pro X5 and optimus PRO-X44AV
Amps/ receivers : Pioneer SX-3600 , Kenwood KR-V106R and SMSL SA-S3
DAC: FiiO E07K /E09K
DAW: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/g23s.jpg/


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> redid computer desk (put the Pioneer SX-3600 on desk)
> speakers : (to side of desk) DCM Timeframe TF250's (on desk) Monitor Audio Silver S1's / NHT SuperZero's / Optimus Pro X5 and optimus PRO-X44AV
> Amps/ receivers : Pioneer SX-3600 , Kenwood KR-V106R and SMSL SA-S3
> DAC: FiiO E07K /E09K
> DAW: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/g23s.jpg/


How many speakers do you have man...?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> I envy you.
> I should follow in good fashion. For some reason I never thought of hooking it to that part of the frame.


I always have hooked it to the frame like that. It was just finding the right way to hook it that took time! Zip ties were a pain. I even tried velcro but it stood out because it was white. Luckily I found cable clamps at the dollar store!


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> How many speakers do you have man...?


well... some....

in addition to those let's see what else

Klispch KG 2.5
JBL L1 & J2050
Bang & Olufsen RL 60.2
Teac LS-MC80
Minimus 2.5 , 77s
Polk Audio : RTi4, Monitor 50, 30 and CS1, and T15
Advent 9s


----------



## jameyscott

Somebody likes sound. XD


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*
> 
> It's pretty awesome. We've got 50Mbps down and 15Mbps up internet through cox.
> 
> And yeah it's mess. But I'm in the middle of upgrading my rig (parts still incoming), and building a new rig for a friend. But all things considered we actually keep the place pretty clean. Clutter can be hard to get a handle on with the number of people that come and go. 4 College guys live here (one of the guys just uses a laptop), with 6 computers, (3 personal, 1 NAS, 1 recording, 1 Server (for minecraft an other things)) 10+ screens, 3 laptops and like 8 consoles. About to start a project to build Ultrabooks that you can dock to a dock with a desktop GPU in it for gaming/heavy workloads.
> 
> I run my business here. We've converted the back porch to a robotics workshop, and the garage into a band practice space (3 of the 4 of us are musicians). We're 2 blocks from the university, and the room where those computers are in can comfortably seat about 15 people. Lan parties are pretty common here, as are study sessions during finals/mid-terms time. All considered we keep this place clean, with weekly sweeps/mops and rarely have dishes pile up for more than a few hours (sometimes you gotta sleep the hangovers off). It's amazing having such great room mates lol. But keeping a lid on clutter is damn near impossible.


man u r one lucky mofo to have such a good setup and roomates. realllly rare, as anyone can attest who has lived out of home with others. enjoy it while it lasts! (missus, marriage, kids etc)


----------



## athlon 64

Here's mine. 2x u2412m , ducky shine 2 and akg k512mk2 on the desk.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/y64i.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/mu5j.jpg/

Biggers pics:

http://imageshack.us/a/img11/3936/y64i.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img690/3295/mu5j.jpg


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Here's mine. 2x u2412m , ducky shine 2 and akg k512mk2 on the desk.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/y64i.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/mu5j.jpg/
> 
> Biggers pics:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img11/3936/y64i.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img690/3295/mu5j.jpg


Nice..

I was just about to say that is the smallest picture ever, before seeing your imageshack below


----------



## jokrik

I've been trying to find an excuse to get a second monitor on the side
however still couldnt find one...

and with a corner desk, not sure how Im gonna set it up


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I've been trying to find an excuse to get a second monitor on the side
> however still couldnt find one...
> 
> and with a corner desk, not sure how Im gonna set it up


Do it! You'll never look back it is so awesome having a dual monitor set up. Not to mention if you aren't complete anal like I am you can pick up the same size monitor on the cheap on craiglist. (I want the same brand, make, model and everything when I have a dual/trip monitor set up. I don't have that right now, but It's hard to convince the wife when I already have three monitors and just bought to 780 classifieds. XD

Dual monitors just increases productivity so much. It makes switching songs while reading webpages so much easier. If you're watching a video full screen on one and doing work another another. It's just so awesome.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My entire battlestation as of September.










Looks way better than last time.

Can't wait until I get my final 2 screens for my eyefinity array


----------



## KyadCK

Entire set up moved!








Computers are enjoying the cold.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Entire set up moved!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computers are enjoying the cold.


whoa, whoa, whoa. that much desk space should be illegal. the rest us can't have that much room, so why should you.







consider me full of jelly at your set-up.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Entire set up moved!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computers are enjoying the cold.


Nice I love my Galant desks I have a 63" with a 47" attached.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Entire set up moved!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computers are enjoying the cold.


1. Looks awesome.
2. Dat cable spaghetti.


----------



## jameyscott

Why do you need a portrait and landscape set up? 

So jelly, so so so jelly.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 1. Looks awesome.
> 2. Dat cable spaghetti.


What Cpt said


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> whoa, whoa, whoa. that much desk space should be illegal. the rest us can't have that much room, so why should you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider me full of jelly at your set-up.


17' 2" long, mostly 2' 4" deep.









What's even worse is that I used all of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice I love my Galant desks I have a 63" with a 47" attached.


Very good desks. And you can assemble them like lego to make what you want!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why do you need a portrait and landscape set up?
> 
> So jelly, so so so jelly.


The Portrait is for playing. Forge in my sig is hooked to it.

The Landscape is a bit weirder. Anvil is hooked to it, and while it does game a bit, it's mostly for work. VMs and such. Also, all 3 monitors on the landscape also switch between Anvil, and my Precision M4600 which isn't in the screenshots. The Precision is for work only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 1. Looks awesome.
> 2. Dat cable spaghetti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> What Cpt said


I haven't had a chance to get the cable managers in by that point, just all the working parts.









Thanks guys. I spent a good 6 hours lugging all that stuff down two flights of stairs today to get it there. Totally worth it.


----------



## carajean

Here is my humble not so fancy setup. Have to clean up the rats nest but meh I dont see it.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Entire set up moved!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computers are enjoying the cold.


All that real estate....








That's awesome.


----------



## Seredin

Spaghetti...as far as the eye can see.


----------



## mongen

Just moved back home from a stint overseas, so my aging system has been hastily setup in the kitchen at the moment. Looks ugly - will be moving into a proper house in a few months where I hope to have my own little geek corner complete with proper desk, monitor arms and decent sound.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Just moved back home from a stint overseas, so my aging system has been hastily setup in the kitchen at the moment. Looks ugly - will be moving into a proper house in a few months where I hope to have my own little geek corner complete with proper desk, monitor arms and decent sound.


Another from Perth







Im currently preparing to move to Darwin... my pc will be the last thing packed lol


----------



## mongen

Lol wow a Perthite! I've been living with my 13" lappy for the past 2 months while the tri-moniter system was in a 20ft container...complete withdrawal systems, so when it arrived I unpacked it all and started playing BF3 straight away. The humble 1080 screen feels massive on the first day after using a 13" for months.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally did all my cable management for my desk. I think it came out really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, sorry for the crap pics haha used my webcam since I don't have a spiffy camera like most of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neon green walls = awesome. Too bad I live in rented apartment where everything is white, reminds me of hospital.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Neon green walls = awesome. Too bad I live in rented apartment where everything is white, reminds me of hospital.


Love my walls. Everyone said they'd drive me nuts after a few months. But a few years later and I'm still reminded of a sexy Lamborghini in lime green every time I see them :')

Paint those walls man! Talk to the person you rent from. Make a deal that you'll repaint them white when you move out haha


----------



## Simca

I'm going to paint my walls red when I have them repainted. Just painted them 2 years ago, but I'm already bored of this very neutral color.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm going to paint my walls red when I have them repainted. Just painted them 2 years ago, but I'm already bored of this very neutral color.


I had white/very light blue walls for so many years I had to choose something else so I chose green, I was thinking red but I thought it wouldn't match what I was planning.

I wouldn't go too bright, I went through about 4 shades of green before I found the right one.


----------



## Seredin

I've always thought a muted green would make a peaceful wall color.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks just like my wall


----------



## Seredin

I KNOW, I love your walls. I'd maybe go a tooch darker, but yes, yours are awesome.


----------



## orange2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I've always thought a muted green would make a peaceful wall color.


Really nice!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I've always thought a muted green would make a peaceful wall color.


or peasoup sick ?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I had white/very light blue walls for so many years I had to choose something else so I chose green, I was thinking red but I thought it wouldn't match what I was planning.
> 
> I wouldn't go too bright, I went through about 4 shades of green before I found the right one.


I'm thinking Fire Brick red/scarlet..maybe a little darker, but not too dark so that it loses it's lovely red quality.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/color/find-and-explore-colors/paint-colors-by-family/SW6871-positive-red/

Probably Positive Red. Not sure it needs to be too much darker because my room is dimly lit and I would change the color of my blinds to black window blinds.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orange2k*
> 
> Really nice!


Not mine for sure, though I do have that picture saved for future reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> or peasoup sick ?


Hopefully I'll get my paint on clearance then


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm going to paint my walls red when I have them repainted. Just painted them 2 years ago, but I'm already bored of this very neutral color.


Why red?
Go purple!

I wanna replace the lights in my apartment with purple ones...
cant find any purple bulbs that fit into normal sockets though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why red?
> Go purple!
> 
> I wanna replace the lights in my apartment with purple ones...
> cant find any purple bulbs that fit into normal sockets though.


Why buy them when you can paint them?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why buy them when you can paint them?


because paint only makes filtered, I want actual purple light like in my keyboards and mouse and alienware FX lighting.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why red?
> Go purple!
> 
> I wanna replace the lights in my apartment with purple ones...
> cant find any purple bulbs that fit into normal sockets though.


Cuz red is my favorite color...and uhh...buy blacklights. They're basically purple.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

White is best color....... for a wall anyways..


----------



## Seredin

Another tiny update, to show some wall decor and a foot cushion for maximum coziness. Also, foobar.


----------



## LuminatX

That setup looks so weird, like its out in the hallway lol.


----------



## Seredin

Ha, it's on the short side of my living room. Opposite it is my couch. The tv is centered on the couch. There's no good way to capture that in a picture, so here's a floor plan


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cuz red is my favorite color...and uhh...buy blacklights. They're basically purple.


I'd die with black lights. I have three cats. XD Speaking off.... I need to get an air purifier for my set up.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cuz red is my favorite color...and uhh...buy blacklights. They're basically purple.


those don't appear purple they are UV spectrum. everything white would glow if I got them









And red you say? have you seen the color scheme of my laptop?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> those don't appear purple they are UV spectrum. everything white would glow if I got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And red you say? have you seen the color scheme of my laptop?


Nope.


----------



## ranviper




----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> because paint only makes filtered, I want actual purple light like in my keyboards and mouse and alienware FX lighting.


then go wit led lighting can even custom order accent lighting


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> then go wit led lighting can even custom order accent lighting


I have accent lighting. It's fantastic.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nope.


its lavished in red, check the build log if you like red


----------



## Deano12345

Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :



However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable







:


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Nice work man....that looks great! ... i mean the cable management..


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Night and Day... Nice work.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Night and Day... Nice work.


Thanks man, yeah it really was a mess before !


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally did all my cable management for my desk. I think it came out really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, sorry for the crap pics haha used my webcam since I don't have a spiffy camera like most of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


much much better. still not done.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Looks awesome man. I always love seeing before/after photos of cable management.
I'm impressed









Now all you need is a table to get them up off the floor. Never mind, that is just a personal preference of my own









Edit: Where did the Xbox go though?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Edit: Where did the Xbox go though?


It was being used as a foot rest for about the last year and a half, so I figured I'd move it instead of it taking up the space. Downside being I have no footrest now


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> It was being used as a foot rest for about the last year and a half, so I figured I'd move it instead of it taking up the space. Downside being I have no footrest now


Well at least you got some use out of it. XD


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well at least you got some use out of it. XD


Even as a footrest, thing is real ugly


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Even as a footrest, thing is real ugly


The new one isn't so bad. Although, im thinking about doing a crazy set up with a cheap full tower case and water cool an xbox 360 and ps3. And add in all my other system to it, too. If I ever get around to it, ill post a build log.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The new one isn't so bad. Although, im thinking about doing a crazy set up with a cheap full tower case and water cool an xbox 360 and ps3. And add in all my other system to it, too. If I ever get around to it, ill post a build log.


Yeah the new ones look grand, the older ones like mine not so much. And sounds like a cool idea dude, PS3/XB have reasonably small form factors so wouldn't be too hard to do !


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Yeah the new ones look grand, the older ones like mine not so much. And sounds like a cool idea dude, PS3/XB have reasonably small form factors so wouldn't be too hard to do !


It will be when you add a wii, ps2, originl xbox... you get the point.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It will be when you add a wii, ps2, originl xbox... you get the point.


The IO will be fun on that


----------



## GreatSaski

.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to say I have a cable management thread yet underneath my table look like this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However after a trip to Ikea and a few hours work, its a little more presentable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Awesome job. I know that took some time.


----------



## Pidoma

Here is my temp setup until my house closes escrow.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Here is my temp setup until my house closes escrow.


You need a bigger Monitor with those speakers =)


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Awesome job. I know that took some time.


Thanks ! About three hours I think, only an evenings work.

I'll get some proper pics once I finish cleaning up the table top, there's cables everywhere at the moment


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You need a bigger Monitor with those speakers =)


I usually have two, but this desk isn't large enough. I would like to get a 27", but the 24.5"x2 will work until I have enough spare money to upgrade.


----------



## GreatSaski

http://s125.photobucket.com/user/albel123/media/WP_20130927_14_29_07_Pro.jpg.html
http://s125.photobucket.com/user/albel123/media/WP_20130927_14_30_10_Pro.jpg.html
http://s125.photobucket.com/user/albel123/media/WP_20130927_14_38_25_Pro.jpg.html


----------



## IAmDay

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Sazexa

Re-arranged a bit.


----------



## IAmDay

That is awesome!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That is awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## Deano12345

Looks really sharp dude !


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*


Wireless Trackpad?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Wireless Trackpad?


Yes indeed.

Logitech T650.
Trying to set up "tap" clicking in Linux, giving me a bit of a hassle. Flawless in Windows, though.


----------



## jpdaballa

excuse the hideous cable management, i just recently finished reorganizing everything.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the hideous cable management, i just recently finished reorganizing everything.


Couple things I'd do that I personally think would make this station shine:

1. Center the amplifier and place the monitor on top of it. It would be about the same height anyways.
2. Remove the rug. Wood floors look good.
3. Place the tower on the floor under the desk.
4. If possible, spread the speakers into the corners of the room, or a bit further away.
5. Better mouse pad.

I would say cables, but it seems you're going to get on that. Otherwise, pretty good. Looks like good gear.


----------



## jpdaballa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Couple things I'd do that I personally think would make this station shine:
> 
> 1. Center the amplifier and place the monitor on top of it. It would be about the same height anyways.
> 2. Remove the rug. Wood floors look good.
> 3. Place the tower on the floor under the desk.
> 4. If possible, spread the speakers into the corners of the room, or a bit further away.
> 5. Better mouse pad.
> 
> I would say cables, but it seems you're going to get on that. Otherwise, pretty good. Looks like good gear.


I was thinking of doing that with the amp, but i was afraid it would have insufficient air. It usually always runs hot, if i play music for 15-20 mins it runs very hot, would that be a problem because to me it seems like all other amps are similar. what do you think?

The tower was on the floor but it is much easier to access on the table/charge my phone etc..

Ill remove the rug when i have a friend over to help me out in a few days

I cant space the speakers out any more than they already are, to the right i have a door the swings open which will hit it when people open the door . I tried placing the speakers towards the wall more but the soundstage was lessened and the bass had too much umph

What mouse pad do you recommend that is huge, this is one of the only ones i could find around this size (15x17 Inches)
My friend recommended me http://steelseries.com/us/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-heavy
any suggestions?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> I was thinking of doing that with the amp, but i was afraid it would have insufficient air. It usually always runs hot, if i play music for 15-20 mins it runs very hot, would that be a problem because to me it seems like all other amps are similar. what do you think?
> 
> The tower was on the floor but it is much easier to access on the table/charge my phone etc..
> 
> Ill remove the rug when i have a friend over to help me out in a few days
> 
> I cant space the speakers out any more than they already are, to the right i have a door the swings open which will hit it when people open the door . I tried placing the speakers towards the wall more but the soundstage was lessened and the bass had too much umph
> 
> What mouse pad do you recommend that is huge, this is one of the only ones i could find around this size (15x17 Inches)
> My friend recommended me http://steelseries.com/us/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-heavy
> any suggestions?


Try it out. My amp runs very cool, luckily for me. I keep it under my bed, actually.

Maybe get a longer cable for the computer?

Bummer about the space, but I hear you. Took me about three years to find the optimal/perfect lay out in my room.

Check out some of the XTrac Pads. I have one that was 36" x 18", and it only cost me around $20 from NewEgg.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> I was thinking of doing that with the amp, but i was afraid it would have insufficient air. It usually always runs hot, if i play music for 15-20 mins it runs very hot, would that be a problem because to me it seems like all other amps are similar. what do you think?
> 
> The tower was on the floor but it is much easier to access on the table/charge my phone etc..
> 
> Ill remove the rug when i have a friend over to help me out in a few days
> 
> I cant space the speakers out any more than they already are, to the right i have a door the swings open which will hit it when people open the door . I tried placing the speakers towards the wall more but the soundstage was lessened and the bass had too much umph
> 
> What mouse pad do you recommend that is huge, this is one of the only ones i could find around this size (15x17 Inches)
> My friend recommended me http://steelseries.com/us/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-heavy
> any suggestions?


This is OCN, strap some 5400 rpm fans to that amp and make it cool! Better yet... water cool it! XD Seriously though, you might want to look into some quiet fans to zip tie to the amp and help remove some heat. Heat + components = buh bai. I've actually got to do this to my Harmon Kardon AVR 65. When it gets hot, it just shuts off.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Re-arranged a bit.


Lovely room and setup.

Are those speakers magnetically shielded though? If not I'd be wary of having such big powerful magnets so close to the PC


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This is OCN, strap some 5400 rpm fans to that amp and make it cool! Better yet... water cool it! XD Seriously though, you might want to look into some quiet fans to zip tie to the amp and help remove some heat. Heat + components = buh bai. I've actually got to do this to my Harmon Kardon AVR 65. When it gets hot, it just shuts off.


what speakers are they any good?

I know it was a joke but DONT water cool it or even go inside it. Is it a Cambridge Azur? Im not sure it should be running hot but by all means put a fan on the side vents just don't mess with high powered amplified electronics (and it will void the warranty).

ohh and that rug is truly horrendous , perhaps with the tassels off and symmetrical somewhere out of sight..


----------



## MocoIMO

Prior to Renovations (Had Vaulted Ceilings, Master Bedroom, Old guest/computer room & no kitchen/living room)




After Renovations... (No more vaulted ceilings, Still Master Bedroom + full kitchen & living room for possibility to become an income property if ever needed) I still need to do some wire management but hope you guys like








*The Goodies List*
Samsung 40" LED Smart TV
Previous Gaming Rig turned Media PC(600T, i5 3570k, HD7970, 5x 3TB WD Green, WD Blue 500gb, 120gb Force SSD, NZXT Hue, H80, SP120's x4, 8GB Dominator 1866)
Xbox 360 & Game Collection
New Rig( 350D, i5 4670k , SP 120's x6, Samsung 840 Evo 120gb, Samsung 840Pro 512gb x2, WD 3TB Green, H100i, 8gb Dominator 1866) [GTX 780 coming soon]
BenQ 24" 1080p Monitor
Corsair SP2500
17" Samsung Laptop(8GB Memory, 750GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD)
Sprite/Poland Spring Collection(Need to keep hydrated







)
Random knic knacks from Disney (I am a huge Nightmare Before Christmas fan







)

My upper floor should be complete with this stuff in the next couple of months
Xbox One
PS4
GTX 780
Surround Sound (Possibly)
G27 Steering Wheel
New Computer Chair
New ram for media PC(currently split my dominator set because old set in old rig went down the drain)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> **snip**
> What mouse pad do you recommend that is huge, this is one of the only ones i could find around this size (15x17 Inches)
> My friend recommended me http://steelseries.com/us/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-heavy
> any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> **snip**
> Check out some of the XTrac Pads. I have one that was 36" x 18", and it only cost me around $20 from NewEgg.


I second XTrac products. They've also got one that's about the same size as the QcK Heavy. But the SteelSeries looks pretty good too.


----------



## Danisumi

I can just recommend you all a QCK from Steelseries, I have one paired with a G700 and I'm fairly happy







The Quality is awesome and if it get's dirty you can just throw it in the washmachine to wash it


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Lovely room and setup.
> 
> Are those speakers magnetically shielded though? If not I'd be wary of having such big powerful magnets so close to the PC


They are, as with most bookshelf speakers I've seen. Although I only use SSD's anyways.
My sub woofer isn't magnetically shielded. But the booklet says it should be ~3+ feet away (which it is, and only about 2.5 ft. From the monitor), plus the thick 2" of my desk blocks it off a bit.

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## jjsoviet

Surprised that I wasn't able to post my pictures here yet.


----------



## Deano12345

Had nothing to do today so did some new photos. Proper ones this time !






A wild iPhone appears


----------



## Jack Mac

New desk, needs tidying up but it's massive and I'm happy. 30 inches long, 80 inches wide.


----------



## IAmDay

I like that dude with the guns


----------



## jpdaballa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> what speakers are they any good?
> 
> I know it was a joke but DONT water cool it or even go inside it. Is it a Cambridge Azur? Im not sure it should be running hot but by all means put a fan on the side vents just don't mess with high powered amplified electronics (and it will void the warranty).
> 
> ohh and that rug is truly horrendous , perhaps with the tassels off and symmetrical somewhere out of sight..


Yes it is a Cambridge Azur (840A). I dont believe i have any warranty left since i bought it used.
Yeah I know it was a joke, but i was considering putting some corsair quiet series fans on it with some zip ties. I was just wondering how i would power them since i have no space left to connect them on my motherboard. Any ideas?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Yes it is a Cambridge Azur (840A). I dont believe i have any warranty left since i bought it used.
> Yeah I know it was a joke, but i was considering putting some corsair quiet series fans on it with some zip ties. I was just wondering how i would power them since i have no space left to connect them on my motherboard. Any ideas?


Hack up a 12 volts wall adapter!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Re-arranged a bit.


Looks really nice although it looks like the monitor can use some cleaning


----------



## jjsoviet

I wish I can repaint my room red


----------



## Danisumi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Had nothing to do today so did some new photos. Proper ones this time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wild iPhone appears






really need that Agent 47 figure for my own, where did you got it?









Oh and if that's a Ikea galant, could you kindly tell me what Radius that is on the edge? I need to figure something out, before I buy that desk for myself


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> really need that Agent 47 figure for my own, where did you got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if that's a Ikea galant, could you kindly tell me what Radius that is on the edge? I need to figure something out, before I buy that desk for myself


Got the 47 with the collectors edition, I believe it was called the Signature Edition. What measurements do you need on the table and I'll let you know tomorrow !


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Got the 47 with the collectors edition, I believe it was called the Signature Edition. What measurements do you need on the table and I'll let you know tomorrow !


thanks.
Well, after some thinking I just need some recommendations.

Here you see a little sketch of my room this November (I'm still in another smaller room ..)



What configurations could you recommend me? I just don't want the basic 160x120 size. I need an extension on the 120 side, so that the chair doesn't interfere with any leg







But what else could I use?



(don't hate on me, just made these sketches in a half minute =D)


----------



## DharkGTR13

Hey I like your desk who makes it?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DharkGTR13*
> 
> Hey I like your desk who makes it?


Mine ?

@Danisumi : mine is actually setup in the second configuration, I don't have the extension on the the end cause I didn't need it, but I did buy the T-frame leg as opposed to the a-frame so the table is height adjustable, in my case to stop it hitting a radiator (which is missed by about 5mm







) I can take a shot of the whole table tomorrow if you'd like, I have it in a corner that's on about 170cm wide on the long side so the table is a squeeze.

Edit : also have the optional cable management box, a €25 option over here, totally worth it though, you can see my before and after a few pages back


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Surprised that I wasn't able to post my pictures here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean set up.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Mine ?
> 
> @Danisumi : mine is actually setup in the second configuration, I don't have the extension on the the end cause I didn't need it, but I did buy the T-frame leg as opposed to the a-frame so the table is height adjustable, in my case to stop it hitting a radiator (which is missed by about 5mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I can take a shot of the whole table tomorrow if you'd like, I have it in a corner that's on about 170cm wide on the long side so the table is a squeeze.
> 
> Edit : also have the optional cable management box, a €25 option over here, totally worth it though, you can see my before and after a few pages back


yeah saw it. btw. A legs are adjustable too. I want the extension just for the clearance with the chair. And on the other side I just want it to have more place







as for cable managing I know how I'll be doing it







but still thx for the recommendation
Which 2nd configuration?

I'd like too see the table


----------



## Deano12345

Sure man, I'll get a pic of it tomorrow !


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Got myself a little desk fan. Summer is approaching and the heat is already getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Danisumi

No one's able to recommend me a variation of the Galant?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> No one's able to recommend me a variation of the Galant?


Pick one anyone. They come in 3 colors and are special for special people. Find the one that is right for you. Go ahead and take a trip to IKEA. Touch each desk and feel the energy. Which ever one can make a connection with your soul is probably the correct one. Go on now and find that desk of your dreams!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> No one's able to recommend me a variation of the Galant?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Pick one anyone. They come in 3 colors and are special for special people. Find the one that is right for you. Go ahead and take a trip to IKEA. Touch each desk and feel the energy. Which ever one can make a connection with your soul is probably the correct one. Go on now and find that desk of your dreams!


This ! Although, Protip : The gray one looks best


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> This ! Although, Protip : The gray one looks best


Yes, i'll pick the gray one. But I meant the combinations, not the color


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Yes, i'll pick the gray one. But I meant the combinations, not the color


`

When you actually go to an IKEA theres a million and one combo's, go try 'em all


----------



## Danisumi

http://www.ikea.com/ms/de_CH/pdf/Buying_Guides/GALANT_d.pdf

I actually meant this. sry if this is in german, it's the only link I got. There are the combinations....


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Surprised that I wasn't able to post my pictures here yet.


LOVE IT.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Surprised that I wasn't able to post my pictures here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1678666/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Nice setup. Is that a razerblade laptop?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Nice setup. Is that a razerblade laptop?


It's a Lenovo Y400, with a GT750M on board. Love it to death.


----------



## Fremish

As I have been navigating my way through some of the pages I noticed that some of the members are complaining that desks are staged and they want to see what a real workstation looks like prior to being cleaned up for photos. I also noticed that a story to why the room looks like it does would help fill the gaps to as of why things are placed where they are..

Location: My room, I share my room with the laundry machines. They do not run while I am occupying the space. The positive to this is that I never have to be worried about the smell of my room when the females come over. It smells of glorious happenings.

The small speakers instead of the larger ones on the floor,well, one of the larger one has a blown woofer and sounds terrible. I have not has a chance to pick up new bookshelf speakers.

The overly large subwoofers are because I am a bass freak and love it when my chair is sucked into the port.

As for why it is so messy, I just replaced a piece on e amplifier to the left of my desk, I took this after I had finished the project, I have not had a chance to clean it all up.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It's a Lenovo Y400, with a GT750M on board. Love it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was thinking of getting one of those







Thanks


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'm actually quite unlucky I didn't wait out for the Y410p, which has a better 1600*900 screen. Ah well, it still plays games great.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It's a Lenovo Y400, with a GT750M on board. Love it to death.


What's the screen resolution of yours? I'm looking at Lenovo's right now, but not sure about grabbing one at 1366x768


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> What's the screen resolution of yours? I'm looking at Lenovo's right now, but not sure about grabbing one at 1366x768


1366*768









Pretty decent picture quality, though it has poor viewing angles and I need to turn up the contrast and saturation a bit. The Y400 is discontinued though in favor of the Y410p, which has a higher resolution 1600*900 screen. If you want a larger one, the Y510p has a 1080p screen configuration as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Got my new Corsair Air F540 case and hooked it up to my living room for a while.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new Corsair Air F540 case and hooked it up to my living room for a while.


Looks good, but it looks like someone could trip over the KB+Mouse.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Looks good, but it looks like someone could trip over the KB+Mouse.


Mouse is wireless actually. Was charging.

I will also get a wireless keyboard.

I hate cables like that too.

HOWEVER, the living room has terrible internet reception than the computer room.


----------



## orange2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new Corsair Air F540 case and hooked it up to my living room for a while.


Really nice!!


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Looks good, but it looks like someone could trip over the KB+Mouse.


Its not about someone could trip over,
its the mouse/keyboard that could fly and smack to the furnitures when you stuck on the cables lol

I've done something similar in the past and i've to get a new pair of mouse/keyboard


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Mouse is wireless actually. Was charging.
> 
> I will also get a wireless keyboard.
> 
> I hate cables like that too.
> 
> HOWEVER, the living room has terrible internet reception than the computer room.


By the way... White couch is dead give away for Western Europe. I like it though room looks very clean besides the cables


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> By the way... White couch is dead give away for Western Europe.


The guy whose post you're quoting is located in Asia, so... geography fail?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> The guy whose post you're quoting is located in Asia, so... geography fail?


ummmm turkey isnt in asia?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> ummmm turkey isnt in asia?


Turkey's location at the crossroads of Europe and Asia makes it a country of significant geostrategic importance.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Turkey's location at the crossroads of Europe and Asia makes it a country of significant geostrategic importance.


Id still say it is more european than asian? Dont really care just saying no geigraphy fail


----------



## Simca

Double Geography fail. It's Eastern Europe and not Asia.


----------



## Pip Boy

love the porno couch man!


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> ummmm turkey isnt in asia?


It is, mostly.
Only like 2% of Turkey is in Europe.
The city in question, Izmir, is in Asia.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orange2k*
> 
> Really nice!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> By the way... White couch is dead give away for Western Europe. I like it though room looks very clean besides the cables


Thanks guys for the nice comments.

We were lucky to decorate a newly purchased house with an designer. Everything built from the scratch and the living room was my number 1 place to game when I had my PS3 about 2 years ago. But ever since I moved to PC gaming, I preferred my small computer room.

There is never a PC or cables in that room. But sometimes on occasions I carry my case to the living room and game a bit on the big screen and 5+1 surround system.

Here are some pictures when we first did the living room. The carpet was very nice however it had lots if issues and we had to return it. The current blueish carpet is actually very good but it needs to be vacummed at a specific direction for the color to really come out. Also my wife bought few colorful pillows now to decorate the place. The above pictures are with a professional camera and the pic I posted yesterday is a cell phone camera so there will be visual differences.







And here a bonus for you guys. The dining table right opposite of the couches. As I said we worked with a designer and we were fortunate. Most are his ideas such as the table. My wife's name is Ceylan and my name is Arda... So the guy made a table from our initials. Notice the C in white, and A in black intersecting each other.



About Turkey's geographical location well. Most in Asia, a few in Europe. Northwest side of Istanbul is Europe , and Northeast side of Istanbul is Asia. I live in Izmir. It is right across the Aegean sea from Greece. So technically and geographically it is Asia, but Turkey is considered as a European country in politics and ideaology. However some companies usually list Turkey under Asia. Like the logitech site or nvidia site etc...


----------



## jjsoviet

Fantastic design, love the predominantly white with black accent theme you got there going on.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Fantastic design, love the predominantly white with black accent theme you got there going on.


Thanks buddy. Me and the wife always wanted a white house as dominant than play around with colors. Also here we live the city life, not a suburb life, so our home is an apartment floor. And since we are at a very popular and outgoing location, usually the houses are not large. Our home is 140m2 in total. Therefor we wanted to go with white as the dominant color and play around it. A few more photos for that are interested. I will put them in spoiler format since it is not computer room related.



Spoiler: Kitchen

















Spoiler: Bedroom. Unfortunately a bit girlie :)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy. Me and the wife always wanted a white house as dominant than play around with colors. Also here we live the city life, not a suburb life, so our home is an apartment floor. And since we are at a very popular and outgoing location, usually the houses are not large. Our home is 140m2 in total. Therefor we wanted to go with white as the dominant color and play around it. A few more photos for that are interested. I will put them in spoiler format since it is not computer room related.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bedroom. Unfortunately a bit girlie :)


Oh poor you, you only have 142m2. I have 89m2. XD


----------



## t00sl0w

iArda, love the place...i have to ask, was the designer a friend or did you pay for the work?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Oh poor you, you only have 142m2. I have 89m2. XD


Haha yeah 142 aint bad for a city actually 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> iArda, love the place...i have to ask, was the designer a friend or did you pay for the work?


Well my parents worked with his father for 20 years decorating their house. And our designer is that designer's son. We payed for all the work but with discount and installments.


----------



## Calibos

Beautiful home iARDAS !!


----------



## HesterDW

Dang, that looks like something out of a magazine.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the nice comments.
> 
> We were lucky to decorate a newly purchased house with an designer. Everything built from the scratch and the living room was my number 1 place to game when I had my PS3 about 2 years ago. But ever since I moved to PC gaming, I preferred my small computer room.
> 
> There is never a PC or cables in that room. But sometimes on occasions I carry my case to the living room and game a bit on the big screen and 5+1 surround system.
> 
> Here are some pictures when we first did the living room. The carpet was very nice however it had lots if issues and we had to return it. The current blueish carpet is actually very good but it needs to be vacummed at a specific direction for the color to really come out. Also my wife bought few colorful pillows now to decorate the place. The above pictures are with a professional camera and the pic I posted yesterday is a cell phone camera so there will be visual differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a bonus for you guys. The dining table right opposite of the couches. As I said we worked with a designer and we were fortunate. Most are his ideas such as the table. My wife's name is Ceylan and my name is Arda... So the guy made a table from our initials. Notice the C in white, and A in black intersecting each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Turkey's geographical location well. Most in Asia, a few in Europe. Northwest side of Istanbul is Europe , and Northeast side of Istanbul is Asia. I live in Izmir. It is right across the Aegean sea from Greece. So technically and geographically it is Asia, but Turkey is considered as a European country in politics and ideaology. However some companies usually list Turkey under Asia. Like the logitech site or nvidia site etc...


Love your home and the theme/Feng shui....or how ever you spell it. Nice pics too!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys for the nice comments.
> 
> We were lucky to decorate a newly purchased house with an designer. Everything built from the scratch and the living room was my number 1 place to game when I had my PS3 about 2 years ago. But ever since I moved to PC gaming, I preferred my small computer room.
> 
> There is never a PC or cables in that room. But sometimes on occasions I carry my case to the living room and game a bit on the big screen and 5+1 surround system.
> 
> Here are some pictures when we first did the living room. The carpet was very nice however it had lots if issues and we had to return it. The current blueish carpet is actually very good but it needs to be vacummed at a specific direction for the color to really come out. Also my wife bought few colorful pillows now to decorate the place. The above pictures are with a professional camera and the pic I posted yesterday is a cell phone camera so there will be visual differences.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a bonus for you guys. The dining table right opposite of the couches. As I said we worked with a designer and we were fortunate. Most are his ideas such as the table. My wife's name is Ceylan and my name is Arda... So the guy made a table from our initials. Notice the C in white, and A in black intersecting each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Turkey's geographical location well. Most in Asia, a few in Europe. Northwest side of Istanbul is Europe , and Northeast side of Istanbul is Asia. I live in Izmir. It is right across the Aegean sea from Greece. So technically and geographically it is Asia, but Turkey is considered as a European country in politics and ideaology. However some companies usually list Turkey under Asia. Like the logitech site or nvidia site etc...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy. Me and the wife always wanted a white house as dominant than play around with colors. Also here we live the city life, not a suburb life, so our home is an apartment floor. And since we are at a very popular and outgoing location, usually the houses are not large. Our home is 140m2 in total. Therefor we wanted to go with white as the dominant color and play around it. A few more photos for that are interested. I will put them in spoiler format since it is not computer room related.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bedroom. Unfortunately a bit girlie :)


Nice digs iARDAs....very clean. Super clean....so clean I can tell you guys don't have kids yet eh? lol
I've got two little ones running around...that place wouldn't last very long with them running around haha.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the compliments guys.

And no no kids yet. Wife is 6 months pregnant though so in 2 years that house will be something totally different


----------



## jameyscott

Thought I'd do a bit of an update to my work/game area. My CPU was blown, so i ordered a 4770k only to find out the Mobo is bad too. So, I ordered an ASUS Maximus VI Hero. Hopefully monday I'll actually have it. I'll also be getting most of my water cooling components next week. Only thing left to get is the GPU blocks, fittings, maybe a 120MM rad, and res/pump. I thought I'd go ahead and order the rads so that I can measure out everything until my gpu blocks actually come out. XD

Cable management is not top notch, but a lot better than before. I decided not to spend too much time on it as I am hoping to move early next year and will be purchasing new desks to accommodate the new space.







EDIT: This is also my 1000 post on OCN.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> And no no kids yet. Wife is 6 months pregnant though so in 2 years that house will be something totally different


I love your house design, great taste!

I was going to post about kids earlier when I saw your pics. From experience...ban the following items: Crayons, pencils, markers, paint, juice, milk, food, and anything that will leave a mark or coloration on anything. I'm in the middle of selling my house now with a 5 yr old and a 2 yr old and I've pretty much removed all toys or anything they could damage the walls with lol.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Double Geography fail. It's Eastern Europe and not Asia.


Triple fail, its actually a transcontinental country. Its capital (Ankara) is in the Western part of the country. You cannot simply state Turkey is in Eastern Europe.

Also the CIA lists Turkey as predominantly Middle Eastern.


----------



## _REAPER_

LOL the CIA lists it as Middle Eastern


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Triple fail, its actually a transcontinental country. Its capital (Ankara) is in the Western part of the country. You cannot simply state Turkey is in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Also the CIA lists Turkey as predominantly Middle Eastern.


The CIA also thought there were Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.









QUADRA FAIL.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

the main monitor? 32 inch? 1080p?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thought I'd do a bit of an update to my work/game area. My CPU was blown, so i ordered a 4770k only to find out the Mobo is bad too. So, I ordered an ASUS Maximus VI Hero. Hopefully monday I'll actually have it. I'll also be getting most of my water cooling components next week. Only thing left to get is the GPU blocks, fittings, maybe a 120MM rad, and res/pump. I thought I'd go ahead and order the rads so that I can measure out everything until my gpu blocks actually come out. XD
> 
> Cable management is not top notch, but a lot better than before. I decided not to spend too much time on it as I am hoping to move early next year and will be purchasing new desks to accommodate the new space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is also my 1000 post on OCN.


the main monitor its a 32 inch? 1080p?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> the main monitor its a 32 inch? 1080p?


Sorry for the low light pic. It's three Asus VG248QE in portrait mode


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The CIA also thought there were Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUADRA FAIL.


And I thought unicorns were real once upon a time too


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> And I thought unicorns were real once upon a time too


Wait the CIA lied to us?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> And I thought unicorns were real once upon a time too


They were, but then Noah left them on Earth to die.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They were, but then Noah left them on Earth to die.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They were, but then Noah left them on Earth to die.


----------



## iARDAs

SO I am moving my system back to my living room either on Friday or Saturday. I found a soultion to fix all my internet problems in the living room. Buying a Linksys PLK400 which appareantly makes your internet travel through the electricity plugs. Quite amazing really.

I am thinking of grabing a wireless keyboard as well but the Logitech K320 seems terrible to play games at.

I am also building a wooden thing with small plastic tires that I will put my cubic case on and just push it instead of carrying the case in my arms. I have a back problem.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The CIA also thought there were Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUADRA FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought unicorns were real once upon a time too
Click to expand...

there there, I'm sure Unixcorns exist.


----------



## EpicPie

Re-arranged my setup. Watching for my 8" monitors to arrive to replace my PSB's.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> SO I am moving my system back to my living room either on Friday or Saturday. I found a soultion to fix all my internet problems in the living room. Buying a Linksys PLK400 which appareantly makes your internet travel through the electricity plugs. Quite amazing really.
> 
> I am thinking of grabing a wireless keyboard as well but the Logitech K320 seems terrible to play games at.
> 
> I am also building a wooden thing with small plastic tires that I will put my cubic case on and just push it instead of carrying the case in my arms. I have a back problem.


Yea those powerline adapter kits are pretty cool. I use this around my house - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704164

Works OK, definitely not getting the same speeds as being plugged directly into my router or my switch though....so something to keep in mind. But I did go with one of the cheapest kits around, I didn't want to spend a lot of money on something that I wasn't going to use very much. But maybe that Linksys kit will perform better for you, although the speeds you get do depend on a lot of factors such as the integrity of the electrical wiring in your house.


----------



## Ferling




----------



## PCModderMike

Can't see much of the room....but cool case I guess.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea those powerline adapter kits are pretty cool. I use this around my house - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704164
> 
> Works OK, definitely not getting the same speeds as being plugged directly into my router or my switch though....so something to keep in mind. But I did go with one of the cheapest kits around, I didn't want to spend a lot of money on something that I wasn't going to use very much. But maybe that Linksys kit will perform better for you, although the speeds you get do depend on a lot of factors such as the integrity of the electrical wiring in your house.


Thanks for the answer mate.

I am truly thinking of grabbing the linksys ones. When we did the house every single electricity cables were redone as well so they are pretty new and well done (at least I hope so)


----------



## Jake Weary

I work from and have to go to the office once in a great while usually to pick up product to shoot or get yelled at or something along those lines.

Here is my work area.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/gdu3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/mdip.jpg/

Here is my storage area to the right of my desk .


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can't see much of the room....but cool case I guess.


Thanks, that's because this was just an update. There are 6 more shots of the current room in my sig plus more.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

alot of these are very sexy


----------



## LegendaryBro14

Hey guys, I'm not sure where to post this, but this seem like the best section so far .
I'm new here and I'd appreciate some advice on this setup I'm saving up for. Check it out:

Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Matte Black)

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula LGA 1150

CPU: Intel Core i7 4700K 3.5 Ghz LGA 1150

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Liquid Cooler

GPU: [SLI] 2x EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked 3GB

RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 GB (2x8 GB) 1600 Mhz

SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240 GB

Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB HDD

PSU: Seasonic SS-1050XM 1050W

I'm planning on getting triple monitors and gaming with Nvidia Surround, and I still want to get good FPS on ultra settings;

This will be my first proper gaming PC, so please share your opinions, it will help me a lot!
I will be posting the pics once I've built it!








Cheers


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendaryBro14*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm not sure where to post this, but this seem like the best section so far .
> I'm new here and I'd appreciate some advice on this setup I'm saving up for. Check it out:
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Matte Black)
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula LGA 1150
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4700K 3.5 Ghz LGA 1150
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Liquid Cooler
> 
> GPU: [SLI] 2x EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked 3GB
> 
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 GB (2x8 GB) 1600 Mhz
> 
> SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240 GB
> 
> Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB HDD
> 
> PSU: Seasonic SS-1050XM 1050W
> 
> I'm planning on getting triple monitors and gaming with Nvidia Surround, and I still want to get good FPS on ultra settings;
> 
> This will be my first proper gaming PC, so please share your opinions, it will help me a lot!
> I will be posting the pics once I've built it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


This thread is really just for pics and discussion of computer rooms and such, already set up. If you want opinions on your soon to be rig, post in the Intel General section, or something along those lines.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicof909*
> 
> I work from and have to go to the office once in a great while usually to pick up product to shoot or get yelled at or something along those lines.
> 
> Here is my work area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/gdu3.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/mdip.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my storage area to the right of my desk .


Dat Avy.









Nice set up.


----------



## LegendaryBro14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> This thread is really just for pics and discussion of computer rooms and such, already set up. If you want opinions on your soon to be rig, post in the Intel General section, or something along those lines.


Okay, I`ll try that. Thanks bro!


----------



## Izvire




----------



## IAmDay

I'm getting myself a desk just like that.


----------



## Blindrage606

Living room setup....
Samsung 46" LED
Klipsch 2.1 ProMedia

Along with my new cans:

AD-700
Denon D2000 with: D7000 mahogany wood cups, Dynamat mod,Beyer wrap, and V2 pads.


----------



## ironsurvivor

What dac and amp setup are you running with the D2000s? Nice mods btw


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Living room setup....
> Samsung 46" LED
> Klipsch 2.1 ProMedia
> 
> Along with my new cans:
> 
> AD-700
> Denon D2000 with: D7000 mahogany wood cups, Dynamat mod,Beyer wrap, and V2 pads.


Looks just like mine. Sold years ago.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> What dac and amp setup are you running with the D2000s? Nice mods btw


An advantage of Denon is they they're low impedance.So a DAC/amp isn't really necessary unless you're wanting an EQ. So, I use my Xonar STX and for mobile use an E6.

Excellent cans









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Looks just like mine. Sold years ago.


There's a couple floating around head-fi and OCN (once in a while), where I got these. Listened to a D7000 years ago, and there's no difference in sound IMO.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Oh thats right. I dont know why i forgot that. Enjoy them


----------



## Simca

Being low impedance has nothing to do with it needing a headphone amp and it does need one.

If you don't amp it. It has very sloppy bass.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Being low impedance has nothing to do with it needing a headphone amp and it does need one.
> 
> If you don't amp it. It has very sloppy bass.


You don't NEED an amp for those cans, a bare iPod could drive them to advertised quality. Sure a quality amp would definitely improve bass response, but this could be said for any set. As opposed to 990s or HiFi500s... Which need an amp out if the box.


----------



## Simca

Absolutely wrong. The Denon's have terrible bass response without an amp. Wouldn't bother buying a Denon without an amp.

Likewise, you can listen to DT880 600 ohms or HE-500s without an amp. That doesn't mean it doesn't need an amp to perform optimally.

In fact, I know no headphone that can't be listened to on onboard or an ipod. Maybe the volume won't be sufficiently loud, but you can listen to it at average loudness levels. Loudness levels are the worst reason to buy an amp.


----------



## ironsurvivor

What is your source for the d2000s? If you don't have a good source I would upgrade that first then buy a nice amp. You'll notice a nice difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Absolutely wrong. The Denon's have terrible bass response without an amp. Wouldn't bother buying a Denon without an amp.
> 
> Likewise, you can listen to DT880 600 ohms or HE-500s without an amp. That doesn't mean it doesn't need an amp to perform optimally.
> 
> In fact, I know no headphone that can't be listened to on onboard or an ipod. Maybe the volume won't be sufficiently loud, but you can listen to it at average loudness levels. Loudness levels are the worst reason to buy an amp.


Just based on physics .... Greater impedance, more juice needed to perform optimally. Speaking merely on out of the box performance, sound quality could be argued all day. Saying that no headphone can be adequately listened to on an iDevice or on board is silly, because it can be done albeit not optimally or flavored with software EQ. MacBooks,etc. actually have a great built in amp for something that is second thought for many other manufacturers

Buying amp based out loudness isn't why I buy an amp... But to round out weaker parts of the phone or complement stronger ones. And that's the problem, since it's basically a shot in the dark all based on hearsay. One could spend thousands before finding the perfect trinity of amp, dac and phones.

I use 320 Kbps where possible.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Being low impedance has nothing to do with it needing a headphone amp and it does need one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Absolutely wrong. The Denon's have terrible bass response without an amp. Wouldn't bother buying a Denon without an amp.
> 
> Likewise, you can listen to DT880 600 ohms or HE-500s without an amp. That doesn't mean it doesn't need an amp to perform optimally.
> 
> In fact, I know no headphone that can't be listened to on onboard or an ipod. Maybe the volume won't be sufficiently loud, but you can listen to it at average loudness levels. Loudness levels are the worst reason to buy an amp.


Sorry, I completely disagree. I ran my D2000 ampless for a while before I bought my E7/E9 combo. Obviously they got better with the amp, but you don't _need_ one. Also impedance has a lot to do with whether a headphone needs an amp. As stated, it's physics.


----------



## fido

maximus V formula have supreme FX Iv witch have amp for headphone


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Absolutely wrong. The Denon's have terrible bass response without an amp. Wouldn't bother buying a Denon without an amp.
> 
> Likewise, you can listen to DT880 600 ohms or HE-500s without an amp. That doesn't mean it doesn't need an amp to perform optimally.
> 
> In fact, I know no headphone that can't be listened to on onboard or an ipod. Maybe the volume won't be sufficiently loud, but you can listen to it at average loudness levels. Loudness levels are the worst reason to buy an amp.


Hmm couple of things here. Can't run 600 ohm headphones off of onboard without amplification. You can, just won't hear sufficiently or at least enough to enjoy the track properly. This is also tied in with the bass. The more volume and current you have the more bass will be pronounced. Thats where the amplification comes in. Denons have some of the tightest and articulate bass out there even out of the box so I do not know how you came with that conclusion. Even the frequency graphs show that. If you are buying 600 ohm headphones and not buying an amp you are sacrificing ALOT of sound quality. And you need that amp to properly drive high impedence headphones.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Sorry, I completely disagree. I ran my D2000 ampless for a while before I bought my E7/E9 combo. Obviously they got better with the amp, but you don't _need_ one. Also impedance has a lot to do with whether a headphone needs an amp. As stated, it's physics.


No, it's not just "physics" that's bull donkey. If you're going to state "physics" though, explain it further.

2nd, you upgraded to a Fiio amp, which isn't that brilliant of an amp. It'll suffice for on the go, but shouldn't be used as a desktop amp.

One of the hardest headphone in the world to drive are the HE-6s. They're 60 ohms. Tell me how why impedance dictates that these "low ohm" headphones require such a powerful amp. HE-500s also need an amp, and they're even lower ohm wise, but don't need as much power as the HE60...yet they're only a few ohms off each other. Why? What happened to physics there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Hmm couple of things here. Can't run 600 ohm headphones off of onboard without amplification. You can, just won't hear sufficiently or at least enough to enjoy the track properly. This is also tied in with the bass. The more volume and current you have the more bass will be pronounced. Thats where the amplification comes in. Denons have some of the tightest and articulate bass out there even out of the box so I do not know how you came with that conclusion. Even the frequency graphs show that. If you are buying 600 ohm headphones and not buying an amp you are sacrificing ALOT of sound quality. And you need that amp to properly drive high impedence headphones.


Trance, I've owned the 600 ohm DT880s. I've run them off my phone, let alone onboard audio with decent volume. How you could tell me I won't hear it is hysterical.

Denon's have sloppy, fat, bloated bass out of the box. They need an amp to get them in line and tighten their bass. Every Audiophile that knows anything about Denons knows this.

The Denon's are like 26 ohms. They should be even easier to drive than AD700s. Why then would you need an amp?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it's not just "physics" that's bull donkey. If you're going to state "physics" though, explain it further.
> 
> 2nd, you upgraded to a Fiio amp, which isn't that brilliant of an amp. It'll suffice for on the go, but shouldn't be used as a desktop amp.
> 
> One of the hardest headphone in the world to drive are the HE-6s. They're 60 ohms. Tell me how why impedance dictates that these "low ohm" headphones require such a powerful amp. HE-500s also need an amp, and they're even lower ohm wise, but don't need as much power as the HE60...yet they're only a few ohms off each other. Why? What happened to physics there?


Electrical impedance _is_ physics, sorry you're not aware.

I upgraded to a Fiio E7 (DAC/AMP) w/ a Fiio E9 (Desktop amplifier).

Because the HE-6 is inefficient. Never said impedance was the only contributing factor.


----------



## benben84

Here is a great thread to argue over audio: http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/2390#post_20868556

Let's keep this one on topic!


----------



## HesterDW

/relevant


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it's not just "physics" that's bull donkey. If you're going to state "physics" though, explain it further.
> 
> 2nd, you upgraded to a Fiio amp, which isn't that brilliant of an amp. It'll suffice for on the go, but shouldn't be used as a desktop amp.
> 
> One of the hardest headphone in the world to drive are the HE-6s. They're 60 ohms. Tell me how why impedance dictates that these "low ohm" headphones require such a powerful amp. HE-500s also need an amp, and they're even lower ohm wise, but don't need as much power as the HE60...yet they're only a few ohms off each other. Why? What happened to physics there?
> Trance, I've owned the 600 ohm DT880s. I've run them off my phone, let alone onboard audio with decent volume. How you could tell me I won't hear it is hysterical.
> 
> Denon's have sloppy, fat, bloated bass out of the box. They need an amp to get them in line and tighten their bass. Every Audiophile that knows anything about Denons knows this.
> 
> The Denon's are like 26 ohms. They should be even easier to drive than AD700s. Why then would you need an amp?


You need to learn the relationship between impedence and amplification and then we can have a discussion. Until then I don't want to waste my time. I am an audiophile and I've owned both the D7000 and I now own the D7100 (both are top of the line Denon headphones in case you didn't know that) and I know exactly how they sound out of the box and exactly what characteristics improve over time with burn in and amplification. Also when it comes to amplification, most amplifiers have a low impedence and high impedence accomodation. Do you know why? I will let you research that for yourself so you can learn something while you are at it.

Also I never said you need an amp for low impedence headphones, I said you need an amp for HIGH impedence headphones.

Also I feel like you are trolling, but thats just a thought if you don't think Physics has nothing to do with impedence and amplification


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *No, it's not just "physics" that's bull donkey. If you're going to state "physics" though, explain it further.*
> 
> 2nd, you upgraded to a Fiio amp, which isn't that brilliant of an amp. It'll suffice for on the go, but shouldn't be used as a desktop amp.
> 
> One of the hardest headphone in the world to drive are the HE-6s. They're 60 ohms. Tell me how why impedance dictates that these "low ohm" headphones require such a powerful amp. HE-500s also need an amp, and they're even lower ohm wise, but don't need as much power as the HE60...yet they're only a few ohms off each other. Why? What happened to physics there?
> Trance, I've owned the 600 ohm DT880s. I've run them off my phone, let alone onboard audio with decent volume. How you could tell me I won't hear it is hysterical.
> 
> *Denon's have sloppy, fat, bloated bass out of the box.* They need an amp to get them in line and tighten their bass. Every Audiophile that knows anything about Denons knows this.
> 
> *The Denon's are like 26 ohms. They should be even easier to drive than AD700s. Why then would you need an amp?*


1. Ohms Law:

I = V/R

or

Ω= V/A

The variables of current (I) expressed in amps to the relation of voltage (V) and resistance (R)(aka impedance) - all proportional to one another.

Ω = Potential Voltage / Ampere

I'll use the HE-500**/HE-400 as example:
SO resistance may be low at 60 ohms but required current to power the heavy/broad planar magnetics used in this headphone requires lots of juice - or amperage to drive the magnets...

SO you need more Power to drive the amperage, or voltage, etc....

P= I x V

Which only an amp provides, therefore an amp is mathematically NEEDED.

Made up numbers, as they probably use a smaller derivation of Micro ohms, mili Amps, mili Volts:

Resistance:

60 mOhms = 120 mV / 2mA

60 mOhms = 240 mV/ 4 mA

Same resistance, different stats.

2. Think this is largely IMO

3.The AD700s may require less current to power its less powerful magnets... its lower rating is related to its lesser mA rating.

Was a biochemistry major in undergrad with lots of physics and thermodynamics, so think this is more or less the answer. Whatever. Just food for thought.


----------



## bgtrance

@Blindrage606

Oh comon I was going to let her figure that out by herself..... You spoiled it.


----------



## fido

I am looking for awesome looking speakers that will be good sound also 5.1







? coz I only have headphones but must look cool on the desk


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> @Blindrage606
> 
> Oh comon I was going to let her figure that out by herself..... You spoiled it.


The urge was too great


----------



## Simca

You're all looking into it way too much. The argument was that ohms dictated a headphones need for an amplifier. That's wrong. That's all I pointed out. You can try to further clarify all you want, but my argument stands correct.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Nice setup HesterDW!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're all looking into it way too much. The argument was that ohms dictated a headphones need for an amplifier. That's wrong. That's all I pointed out. You can try to further clarify all you want, but my argument stands correct.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/607282/headphone-amp-impedance-matching-basics-you-need-to-know

I'd suggest you start reading and stop talking before you really make a fool of yourself. I see you sometime posting in the Headphones thread here on OCN and it seems like you have 0 idea of the science behind audio. Next, as shown to you by blindrage606, how are you going to listen to the current demanding HE-600s without amplification? As a matter of fact why would you even buy a set of high end cans with high impedence if you are not going to be providing voltage/current to the drivers to properly enjoy them? And do not tell me you can listen to them from an iPOD and still get the same sound quality as you would from an amp because then I'll really quote you and stick your answer in my sig.









As much as you would love for your argument to stand "correct" physics>you


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/607282/headphone-amp-impedance-matching-basics-you-need-to-know
> 
> I'd suggest you start reading and stop talking before you really make a fool of yourself. I see you sometime posting in the Headphones thread here on OCN and it seems like you have 0 idea of the science behind audio. Next, as shown to you by blindrage606, how are you going to listen to the current demanding HE-600s without amplification? As a matter of fact why would you even buy a set of high end cans with high impedence if you are not going to be providing voltage/current to the drivers to properly enjoy them? And do not tell me you can listen to them from an iPOD and still get the same sound quality as you would from an amp because then I'll really quote you and stick your answer in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you would love for your argument to stand "correct" physics>you


You genuinely made me laugh. I was going to comment, but I'm tired of trying to argue with people are who too thick to realize they are wrong. +rep for making me laugh and basically saying what I wanted to.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> /relevant


Beautiful desk men!!








can u tell me what do u have on your desk????


----------



## shadow5555

Small update:

I got rid of my massive desk in living room. Took up to much space and stole desk from office

Night shot sorry camera doesnt like the led strip



Spoiler: Warning:[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131007_215649_zps8bb212b3.jpg.html



[/URL] Spoiler!]



Day shot
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20131007_215709_zps39fa95a5.jpg.html

quad 2.5
8gig ddr2
phantom nzxt case
1tb hd os
2tb drive storage
6870 1gig
3x dell 22inch lcd 1680 x1050
razer lycosa special mirror edition keyboard
razer naga gaming mouse
rocketfish gaming mousepad
5.1l logitech speakers
earforce px22 gaming headset


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/607282/headphone-amp-impedance-matching-basics-you-need-to-know
> 
> I'd suggest you start reading and stop talking before you really make a fool of yourself. I see you sometime posting in the Headphones thread here on OCN and it seems like you have 0 idea of the science behind audio. Next, as shown to you by blindrage606, how are you going to listen to the current demanding HE-600s without amplification? As a matter of fact why would you even buy a set of high end cans with high impedence if you are not going to be providing voltage/current to the drivers to properly enjoy them? And do not tell me you can listen to them from an iPOD and still get the same sound quality as you would from an amp because then I'll really quote you and stick your answer in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as you would love for your argument to stand "correct" physics>you


You don't read very well, so I'll break it down for you.

1) There are no HE-600s. They do not exist. At least get the name of the headphone right.

2) You're taking everything I'm saying out of context to twist it into your own disillusioned, incorrect way of thinking to think yourself intelligent on the matter.

3) You seem to be implying that I think amplification is useless, which was never said.

4) The only argument here is that the number of ohms on a headphone is not the only determining factor whether a headphone needs amplification. Your physics write up only further proved me correct.

5) Never once did I say you could listen to headphones on an ipod and receive the same SQ you would an an amplifier. Not only would I never say that and have advocated against that, but again you're twisting what I'm saying to meet your own needs. Quote me verbatim if you think I said that exactly. I said that you could listen to the headphone at moderate or average VOLUME. I then said that if you're looking to find an amp for volume increasing reasons only you're looking at an amp for all the wrong reasons.. but I DID make it clear that amps are not so necessary that you CAN'T listen to the headphone (volume not loud enough) if you listen to a headphone an an ipod or onboard.

Hopefully that's broken down small enough and easy enough for you to understand. If you have any further questions, see me in private, you're embarrassing yourself and rather than get myself in trouble by questioning anyone's intellect, I'd rather take it to IMs.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Can you guys have your pissing contest elsewhere?









Anywho... Anyone got a standing desk? I've been doing a lot of reading on them and may be interested in one... Thoughts?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Nice setup HesterDW!


Appreciate it brotha.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Beautiful desk men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u tell me what do u have on your desk????


Thanks! You mean the mousepad, or everything? The mousepad is an XtracPads Ripper XXL.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Appreciate it brotha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You mean the mousepad, or everything? The mousepad is an XtracPads Ripper XXL.


i mean everything if u can


----------



## Jake Weary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Can you guys have your pissing contest elsewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho... Anyone got a standing desk? I've been doing a lot of reading on them and may be interested in one... Thoughts?


I had a sit stand that you could raise and lower it was very nice to take standing breaks while still working or playing a game. I didn't have enough room on mine so I moved to a gallant. I would recommend it but if you get a sit& stand raise & lower they get very expensive.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> i mean everything if u can


Oh lol, alright.

TV: Westinghouse 39"
Speakers: Audioengine A5
Keyboards: CM Quickfire TK & Rapid
Mouse: Logitech G500
DAC: Nuforce Icon HDP
PS3 (Behind TV)


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You don't read very well, so I'll break it down for you.
> 
> 1) There are no HE-600s. They do not exist. At least get the name of the headphone right.
> 
> 2) You're taking everything I'm saying out of context to twist it into your own disillusioned, incorrect way of thinking to think yourself intelligent on the matter.
> 
> 3) You seem to be implying that I think amplification is useless, which was never said.
> 
> 4) The only argument here is that the number of ohms on a headphone is not the only determining factor whether a headphone needs amplification. Your physics write up only further proved me correct.
> 
> 5) Never once did I say you could listen to headphones on an ipod and receive the same SQ you would an an amplifier. Not only would I never say that and have advocated against that, but again you're twisting what I'm saying to meet your own needs. Quote me verbatim if you think I said that exactly. I said that you could listen to the headphone at moderate or average VOLUME. I then said that if you're looking to find an amp for volume increasing reasons only you're looking at an amp for all the wrong reasons.. but I DID make it clear that amps are not so necessary that you CAN'T listen to the headphone (volume not loud enough) if you listen to a headphone an an ipod or onboard.
> 
> Hopefully that's broken down small enough and easy enough for you to understand. If you have any further questions, see me in private, you're embarrassing yourself and rather than get myself in trouble by questioning anyone's intellect, I'd rather take it to IMs.


I never thought I'd meet such a delusional person hahahahaha You are hilarious. I am done wasting brain cells here and the rest of the guys agree with me. Should've stayed in school or at least taken a physics class before arguing with me on impedance as you CLEARLY do not know how audio works.







And don't tell me I am embarrassing myself when you are the one with the lack of knowledge trying to argue about a topic that has been dissected numerous times before. Have a great and wonderful day Missy ;D


----------



## TheRossCam

Nice try mom. Creating this thread to try get me to clean my room..


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I never thought I'd meet such a delusional person hahahahaha You are hilarious. I am done wasting brain cells here and the rest of the guys agree with me. Should've stayed in school or at least taken a physics class before arguing with me on impedance as you CLEARLY do not know how audio works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me I am embarrassing myself when you are the one with the lack of knowledge trying to argue about a topic that has been dissected numerous times before. Have a great and wonderful day Missy ;D


See previous post. Repeat if you still don't understand.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I never thought I'd meet such a delusional person hahahahaha You are hilarious. I am done wasting brain cells here and the rest of the guys agree with me. Should've stayed in school or at least taken a physics class before arguing with me on impedance as you CLEARLY do not know how audio works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me I am embarrassing myself when you are the one with the lack of knowledge trying to argue about a topic that has been dissected numerous times before. Have a great and wonderful day Missy ;D


If you were a true grown-up you would stop trying to get the last word and take your pissing contest to private messages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deano12345

Got some upgrades. RAT7 and KEF Q100's. New HDD's on saturday


----------



## Simca

How are you liking the KEF Q100s? They're good speakers. I was looking at the R300, Q300 and C3's the other day.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you were a true grown-up you would stop trying to get the last word and take your pissing contest to private messages. Thanks in advance.


This. Thank you.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How are you liking the KEF Q100s? They're good speakers. I was looking at the R300, Q300 and C3's the other day.


I got them for half price so I'm happy about that. Was looking at Q300's myself but I've only got a 60W amp so I figured the lower power speakers would be a better choice. In any case, the Q100's are miles ahead of my old Aviano 1's. I really like the sound out of them


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Oh lol, alright.
> 
> TV: Westinghouse 39"
> Speakers: Audioengine A5
> Keyboards: CM Quickfire TK & Rapid
> Mouse: Logitech G500
> DAC: Nuforce Icon HDP
> PS3 (Behind TV)


How are you liking the Icon? I was taking a look at that or a Fioo E10 for my Hd 555s


----------



## HesterDW

I love it. I don't have any experience with the E10, but compared to an E7 its a definite upgrade. I had an E7/E9 combo but sold my E9 ages ago so I can't accurately compare them to the HDP, which would be a much more fair comparison. I like the ability to switch between USB/Coax/Analog but if you don't need that function the HD is a better deal.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> Small update:
> 
> I got rid of my massive desk in living room. Took up to much space and stole desk from office
> 
> Night shot sorry camera doesnt like the led strip
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:[URL=http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/20131007_215649_zps8bb212b3.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Spoiler!]


nice lighting.


----------



## Remix65

it's been a few days/weeks i haven't been in this thread. doesn't seem to move lately.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys for the nice comments.
> 
> We were lucky to decorate a newly purchased house with an designer. Everything built from the scratch and the living room was my number 1 place to game when I had my PS3 about 2 years ago. But ever since I moved to PC gaming, I preferred my small computer room.
> 
> There is never a PC or cables in that room. But sometimes on occasions I carry my case to the living room and game a bit on the big screen and 5+1 surround system.
> 
> Here are some pictures when we first did the living room. The carpet was very nice however it had lots if issues and we had to return it. The current blueish carpet is actually very good but it needs to be vacummed at a specific direction for the color to really come out. Also my wife bought few colorful pillows now to decorate the place. The above pictures are with a professional camera and the pic I posted yesterday is a cell phone camera so there will be visual differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a bonus for you guys. The dining table right opposite of the couches. As I said we worked with a designer and we were fortunate. Most are his ideas such as the table. My wife's name is Ceylan and my name is Arda... So the guy made a table from our initials. Notice the C in white, and A in black intersecting each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Turkey's geographical location well. Most in Asia, a few in Europe. Northwest side of Istanbul is Europe , and Northeast side of Istanbul is Asia. I live in Izmir. It is right across the Aegean sea from Greece. So technically and geographically it is Asia, but Turkey is considered as a European country in politics and ideaology. However some companies usually list Turkey under Asia. Like the logitech site or nvidia site etc...


nice ncie. very nice...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Got some upgrades. RAT7 and KEF Q100's. New HDD's on saturday


How do you like that RAT7? I don't see many people using it. I'm looking for an upgrade from my generic "gaming" 8200 DPI mouse. I was looking at the Nage Hex because it has buttons for the thumb that I could utilize.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do you like that RAT7? I don't see many people using it. I'm looking for an upgrade from my generic "gaming" 8200 DPI mouse. I was looking at the Nage Hex because it has buttons for the thumb that I could utilize.


The RAT is not an mmo mouse, and i HIGHLY recommend any naga mouse(hex, epic, 2012, 2014), Its an absolutely awesome series of mice and I have a naga Epic myself and its the most amazing mouse ever.

If you're thinking of a naga, DO IT. They are my favorite mice of all time and you might just find out how amazingly useful those thumb buttons and Synapse 2.0 really is. The hex is a good starting point, i say go for it.









I went and cleaned up a bunch, and orginized my cables and bench a bit.
My laptop is where it is because i use the speakers in it which are excellent and awesome speakers and they're right behind those light grills so they give a good 2.0 audio experience sitting square behind my monitor. I had my laptop off to the side and it just made listening to the audio to wierd, plus my desk looks cleaner with the laptop there and the laptop sits ontop of the cable management.


















































































Better view of the artwork on my laptop


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I never thought I'd meet such a delusional person hahahahaha You are hilarious. I am done wasting brain cells here and the rest of the guys agree with me. Should've stayed in school or at least taken a physics class before arguing with me on impedance as you CLEARLY do not know how audio works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me I am embarrassing myself when you are the one with the lack of knowledge trying to argue about a topic that has been dissected numerous times before. Have a great and wonderful day Missy ;D
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a true grown-up you would stop trying to get the last word and take your pissing contest to private messages. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

This. Also insulting somebody doesn't provide any strength to your argument. Not to mention it looked like you didn't read what she said...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The RAT is not an mmo mouse, and i HIGHLY recommend any naga mouse(hex, epic, 2012, 2014), Its an absolutely awesome series of mice and I have a naga Epic myself and its the most amazing mouse ever.
> 
> If you're thinking of a naga, DO IT. They are my favorite mice of all time and you might just find out how amazingly useful those thumb buttons and Synapse 2.0 really is. The hex is a good starting point, i say go for it.


They have an MMO version of the RAT7.







I was looking at the hex because it fits my color scheme, and I would really only use 6 buttons max. I mainly play FPSs, but it is really nice to have buttons for reloading, going prone, etc, etc.

Price really isn't an issue. Well, to the wife it is. If you look at my sig rig, though. I've gotten away with a few purchases.







Another mouse wouldn't be out of the question. I really do like my mouse, but I prefer a heavier weighted mouse, and the unsightly blue LEDs for the DPI switch is annoying. Since I'm going white and blue with the wifey's build. It'll fit just fine.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They have an MMO version of the RAT7.


Yeah thats not an mmorpg mouse. They say it is, and use the name, but its not. Its not built like mmo mice are built, its a fraudulent lie is what it is and madcatz should be slapped for it.

the real mmorpg mice are the nagas, G600s, and Vengeance m95s. That rat thing is a crock of crap and isn't good for mmorpg players.

For you there's a red hex or a green hex there's also the league of legends hex thats yellowgold LEDs, or if you're like me and must have your colors, the naga epic has 16million color RGB LEDs. The naga is heavier with its battery and compact hardware. and the hex would be a bit lighter, but to be honest weight systems are a gimick and are only really applicable to people who want ultra heavy mice. The real factor about mice is size and comfort and utility. weights are arbitrary. Cord drag will affect you more than weight.


----------



## Demented

Naga epic for LIFE!

Or until it dies...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Naga epic for LIFE!
> 
> Or until it dies...


Naga!!!! Epic mouse series

c wut i did ther


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do you like that RAT7? I don't see many people using it. I'm looking for an upgrade from my generic "gaming" 8200 DPI mouse. I was looking at the Nage Hex because it has buttons for the thumb that I could utilize.


Its a great mouse really, weighted nicely, very comfortable. It's expensive compared to many mice thats why not a huge amount of people have it. Its not an MMO mouse though, the Naga would be better for an MMO'er.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Naga epic for LIFE!
> 
> Or until it dies...


THEN YOU HAVE 7 OTHER NAGA EPICS IN STORAGE SO YOU CAN USE THEM FOR YEARS TO COME!


----------



## Ecstacy

Do you mind me asking why the key caps for the bottom row of your keyboard are flipped?

Also, have you tried the Logitech G600? If so how do you like it compared to the Naga?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah thats not an mmorpg mouse. They say it is, and use the name, but its not. Its not built like mmo mice are built, its a fraudulent lie is what it is and madcatz should be slapped for it.
> 
> the real mmorpg mice are the nagas, G600s, and Vengeance m95s. That rat thing is a crock of crap and isn't good for mmorpg players.
> 
> For you there's a red hex or a green hex there's also the league of legends hex thats yellowgold LEDs, or if you're like me and must have your colors, the naga epic has 16million color RGB LEDs. The naga is heavier with its battery and compact hardware. and the hex would be a bit lighter, but to be honest weight systems are a gimick and are only really applicable to people who want ultra heavy mice. The real factor about mice is size and comfort and utility. weights are arbitrary. Cord drag will affect you more than weight.


Let me put it this way. My favorite mouse of all time was a Logitech wireless mouse that required two double a batteries. I want weight. I wish I could find some mouse feet for it to make it brand new.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/783


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Do you mind me asking why the key caps for the bottom row of your keyboard are flipped?
> 
> Also, have you tried the Logitech G600? If so how do you like it compared to the Naga?


My bottom row is flipped because it angles the keys down. since I put my hand on the desk pressing the space bar was painful as its edge was being shoved into my thumb. So i asked the mechanical keyboard guys and they suggested rotating the space bar. It fixed everything and make the keyboard comfortable to use so i flipped the entire bottom row because having just one key flipped would have looked weird. It also makes it easier for me to distinguish ctrl and shift.

Also the G600 made my hand feel like it was bleeding from the back, but thats because its an ultra wide mouse and has a shape that my hand can not grip well.. i have mucuslar problems so take this as a anecdote but the g600 was one of the most uncomfortable mice ive ever put my hands on.

where as the naga epic with the slim side grip, is the most comfortable mouse I've ever put my hands on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Let me put it this way. My favorite mouse of all time was a Logitech wireless mouse that required two double a batteries. I want weight. I wish I could find some mouse feet for it to make it brand new.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/783


The naga epic is fairly heavy.


----------



## jokrik

God I just found my perfect mouse
its the G602 after all!

so comfortable and keep the wireless thing going on my desk


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

G600, that is all.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> G600, that is all.


+2


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> God I just found my perfect mouse
> its the G602 after all!
> 
> so comfortable and keep the wireless thing going on my desk


I'm gonna have to get one of those for the HTPC... Of course I'll have try it out at the desk too


----------



## SalisburySteak

@Fran

Where did you get that League of Legends Poster from?

Have you ever used a Deathadder? If so, how's the shape compared to the Naga?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> @Fran
> 
> Where did you get that League of Legends Poster from?
> 
> Have you ever used a Deathadder? If so, how's the shape compared to the Naga?


the LoL community Event at PAX Prime. They gave it to us when i played an ARAM on stage with Rioters.
I also got this for playing on stage.


And yes i have used the deathadder, it feels really tall and has soft point at the top of it, and its pretty big, its light and it has very responcive buttons. But it's uncomfortalbe for me because of its shape, just remember whats uncomfortable for me is because of my msucle problems.

I really liked the deathdder for FPS but it doesn't have enough buttons, and it was somewhat uncomfortable for me(more comfortable than most mice though) I personally think the naga hex is a better mouse in utility anyways, bit the deathadder does have a godly optical sensor and quick buttons.


----------



## SalisburySteak

That's pretty sweet. I guess I'll see if They have an open Naga at Fry's that I could try out because I love my Deathadder to death and I'm scared to try something new.









I'll post a picture of setup soon. I just got a new desk and I might get a free 24" monitor to add if things go according to plan


----------



## fido

so I moved from my old house ( UAE ) and now am in malaysia what you guys think how can I make the new room look awesome ?

Old room pic


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








New room







super clean i know lol just moved in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zemco999

This is my tiny gaming space...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> That's pretty sweet. I guess I'll see if They have an open Naga at Fry's that I could try out because I love my Deathadder to death and I'm scared to try something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a picture of setup soon. I just got a new desk and I might get a free 24" monitor to add if things go according to plan


its worth a shot. its definately a good peice of hardware and the shape is generally very ergonomic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> so I moved from my old house ( UAE ) and now am in malaysia what you guys think how can I make the new room look awesome ?
> 
> Old room pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super clean i know lol just moved in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Paint it a boss color like red or green or blue.


----------



## Jimbags

If your looking for a nicely weighted mouse. I love my CM sentinel advance II. You can actually customise the weight via weights in the bottom and easily change profiles on the fly like dpi, lighting schemes etc it is wired but with a nice black braided cable. Very nice shape for grip also


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Let me put it this way. My favorite mouse of all time was a Logitech wireless mouse that required two double a batteries. I want weight. I wish I could find some mouse feet for it to make it brand new.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/783


I remember my Logitech MX700. I loved that mouse and the batteries lasted forever on a full charge.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> so I moved from my old house ( UAE ) and now am in malaysia what you guys think how can I make the new room look awesome ?
> 
> Old room pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super clean i know lol just moved in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint it a boss color like red or green or blue.
Click to expand...

hmmm.. I cant paint it but got nice idea from that I will buy big Red Matt cloth and use Tape then put it on the wall to make it look like red paint or red wall










will try to find nice desk for desktop to fit that area near the window need awesome desk tho with shelf on top to put my stuff


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Let me put it this way. My favorite mouse of all time was a Logitech wireless mouse that required two double a batteries. I want weight. I wish I could find some mouse feet for it to make it brand new.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/783


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-MX1000-Wireless-Laser-Cordless-Mouse-Pc-Mac-/320659263104?pt=Mice&hash=item4aa8c80e80


----------



## Erick Silver

Just moved over the weekend. Here's my new setup


----------



## fido

everything look nice except the chair


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah the chair needs help. My cats have used it as a scratching post.....


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Newb PC'er cave..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Newb PC'er cave..


IS that the new 530?

Thats an awesome looking case.


----------



## greenscobie86

^^^^

+1 on that. Looks even slicker than the 410 in my opinion.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> +1 on that. Looks even slicker than the 410 in my opinion.


Its my 2nd favorite case behind the Alienware Aurora ALX

My top cases are

Alienware Aurora (standard/ALX)
NZXT Phantom 530
Alienware Area-51 Phobos
NZXT Phantom 630
BitFenix Prodigy
BitFenix Colossus M
NZXT Phantom 820
Cooler Master COSMOS II
Rosewill THRONE
XPS 720


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> hmmm.. I cant paint it but got nice idea from that I will buy big Red Matt cloth and use Tape then put it on the wall to make it look like red paint or red wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Use fabric, batting and thumb tacks. Gives it some nice dimension.


----------



## gablain

Got back at my parents since i had a bed bug infestation at my appartment. Feels cosy







!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> IS that the new 530?
> 
> Thats an awesome looking case.


Yup, It's a roomy case. It's actually the P630 case, they just recently released the window frame.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yup, It's a roomy case. It's actually the P630 case, they just recently released the window frame.


oh its the 630, either or the 530 630 and 820 are great looking cases.


----------



## Coree

Heres my new setup. Just got the leds put on. (There are 16 different colors available







)
http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/40192361/


Night pic


----------



## Narokuu

Current setup for the winter, always move my desk away from the baseboard heaters. sorry for the crap image. my phone is horrid.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Heres my new setup. Just got the leds put on. (There are 16 different colors available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/40192361/
> 
> 
> Night pic


simple and clean


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup for the winter, always move my desk away from the baseboard heaters. sorry for the crap image. my phone is horrid.


Nice setup, the 600T is a nice case







White and red blends well together


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Nice setup, the 600T is a nice case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White and red blends well together


Thanks! it is a nice case, but its so hard to keep positive air pressure in the darn thing.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Thanks! it is a nice case, but its so hard to keep positive air pressure in the darn thing.


That's probably why I am not seeing regular temps under 40 or 50 under load in my rig.
I currently have no intake fans installed.


----------



## Narokuu

Ill be switching to NZXT on my next build, unless Corsair comes out whit something stunning.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Ill be switching to NZXT on my next build, unless Corsair comes out whit something stunning.


Are you considering the Switch 810? Matte black is good to have, the other versions are glossy :L
You chould check out the 750D. It has good features for its price.


----------



## Narokuu

ya I'm looking into the 810, and if it is glossy, i will definatley be going with the black. =) thanks for the heads up, this is the last white case i buy, you can see every last ding and scratch


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> ya I'm looking into the 810, and if it is glossy, i will definatley be going with the black. =) thanks for the heads up, this is the last white case i buy, you can see every last ding and scratch


Glossy versions like cheap toys


----------



## Jack Mac

It's a mess, but I'm proud of it.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't see how it is a mess, it looks nice


----------



## HesterDW

Got rid of that pesky wire. Looks a bit cleaner now.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got rid of that pesky wire. Looks a bit cleaner now.


love the keyboard. what kind of cord is that?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> love the keyboard. what kind of cord is that?


It's a custom coiled usb cable made by Pexon over at Geekhack.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Could I get a link? I think I would be interested in a custom cable once my poker 2 project comes together.







That purple looks amazing.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got rid of that pesky wire. Looks a bit cleaner now.


Those keycaps under the monitor need a home ....
They will cry...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally tidied up my desk, so might as well join in!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Could I get a link? I think I would be interested in a custom cable once my poker 2 project comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That purple looks amazing.


Coiled
http://www.pexonpcs.bigcartel.com/product/coiled-mini-usb-cables

Uncoiled
http://www.pexonpcs.bigcartel.com/product/mini-usb-b-cable









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Those keycaps under the monitor need a home ....
> They will cry...


They have a better home now than they used to, in a sandwich bag in my closet.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a better home now than they used to, in a sandwich bag in my closet.


I said home not jail house haha
Anyway go get more keyboard!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> I said home not jail house haha
> Anyway go get more keyboard!


LOL XD I never thought of it that way. It's like keycap prison...or purgatory...where they stay until they get into to keycap heaven (a new keyboard). I don't have the $$$ for a keyboard right now, but maybe Santa can get me a Poker II this Christmas.

In other news...the Logitech M510 I just bought reminded me why I hate glossy finishes. After 30 mins of first using it, it was already getting dirty, so I had to get rid of it (the glossy finish that is). Gave it a paintjob and now I have a wireless G500 (G for ghetto).


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got rid of that pesky wire. Looks a bit cleaner now.


What kind of keyboard is that? It looks like a QuickFire TK MX w/ Blue LEDs painted brown with custom keycaps.


----------



## KenLautner

Gonna look at some LED's and a new table once I am able to get an i5, Ram and new mobo. My current dual core and 2 gb ddr2 ram isn't doing justice to the gtx 760


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mess, but I'm proud of it.


dude it looks good no mess anywhere, but i say clean up the cables grap something from these

http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> What kind of keyboard is that? It looks like a QuickFire TK MX w/ Blue LEDs painted brown with custom keycaps.


Almost right. It's a TK w/ blues painted purple/blue.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> dude it looks good no mess anywhere, but i say clean up the cables grap something from these
> 
> http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


Looks ok from the angle I took the photo at, it's a mess in person though, there's cables everywhere. Thanks for the compliment though and I will look into what you linked, thanks.


----------



## Tugz

My cave when i get home.


----------



## IAmDay

That's awesome ^.

Anyways getting a stand up desk soon


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> My cave when i get home.


I believe you need a few more cases. You certainly need a few more.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe you need a few more cases. You certainly need a few more.


Lol. don't think i would like to be a case whore. I'm trying to get rid of them, im in love with the corsair a540. Don't think ill ever change until a nicer box/full tower case comes out.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Lol. don't think i would like to be a case whore. I'm trying to get rid of them, im in love with the corsair a540. Don't think ill ever change until a nicer box/full tower case comes out.


Is that a white nzxt switch 810?...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Lol. don't think i would like to be a case whore. I'm trying to get rid of them, im in love with the corsair a540. Don't think ill ever change until a nicer box/full tower case comes out.


I know! I love mine, too! What desk is that? If I were to get a proper 3 in 1 stand for my monitors I'd use the heck out of that desk.


----------



## benben84

Here is mine...circa 2003! Found this digging through old pictures.


----------



## Keegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here is mine...circa 2003! Found this digging through old pictures.


That's definitely the best one yet, without a doubt.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> COOL


Thanks!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Newb PC'er cave..


What desk is that


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keegor*
> 
> That's definitely the best one yet, without a doubt.


I want to trade my system plus 1000 cash for that! So jelly.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Here is mine...circa 2003! Found this digging through old pictures.


nice amp...


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Newb PC'er cave..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What desk is that
Click to expand...

Yes same I want to buy one it have many shelves and will fit my tiny room near the window


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IAmDay

So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


I hide mine behind my monitors, mostly they aren't plugged in because I find headphones to be a better fit for me.

The picture is pretty terrible but you cannot see the speakers at all when sitting at the desk.

I saw someone else with a single screen attach the speakers to the back of their monitor, so that works also.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know! I love mine, too! What desk is that? If I were to get a proper 3 in 1 stand for my monitors I'd use the heck out of that desk.


I don't know what kinda desk it is. I bought it off kijij from some guy for $10 bucks. Probably from Ikea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Is that a white nzxt switch 810?...


Yep thats a white nzxt switch 810 =)


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


If you want to have good sound then you need to get quality speakers. PC Speakers that are quality and sound good simply don't exist. If you care about sound, but don't want to have speakers on your desk then get headphones or gaming headset.

I went with 2.1 system and love how it sounds and don't care how it looks!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


1. Do you like how they sound?
2. If no, get rid of them.
3. If yes, keep them.
4. Refer to question 1.


----------



## jjsoviet

I don't know, small studio monitors like the Audioengine A2 really accentuate a desktop setup in my opinion.


----------



## longroadtrip

Personally, I have my PC hooked up to an AVR/home theater setup in my home office...makes for a much cleaner desk and I just bitstream with an HDMI cable to the receiver. Better sounding and I don't have to buy extra sound components when I add systems, just another HDMI cable.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


Just get a really nice pair of bookshelf speakers and mount them on your wall angled slightly towards you. This = no clutter on desk and a very enjoyable experience. Or if you don't like mounting them on the wall get some nice stands for them.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Just get a really nice pair of bookshelf speakers and mount them on your wall angled slightly towards you. This = no clutter on desk and a very enjoyable experience. Or if you don't like mounting them on the wall get some nice stands for them.


I only have duct tape. Well let's use it.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


Most people just use headphones.


----------



## Simca

Often times wall mounting them leads to worse acoustic performance.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Yep thats a white nzxt switch 810 =)


It's so beautiful....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people just use headphones.
Click to expand...

I've been without desktop speakers myself for awhile now....just using headphones like you...sounds better and doesn't annoy everyone.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I've been without desktop speakers myself for awhile now....just using headphones like you...sounds better and doesn't annoy everyone.


Yep, I play my music way too loud for it to make sense using speakers lol


----------



## IAmDay

I guess I should invest in some good cans then.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So a lot of people don't use PC speakers. I really like the minimal look of my desk without the speakers but love having speakers. I'm in confusion. Help me OCN


When I get my new desk, I'll have either a pair of Rokit8 G3's, or a pair of Adam A7X's on my desk. Or both (although if I buy both, one's going on a different "desk", but either way Ultimate Support MS-90s will be involved for stands). I still can't honestly decide which pair I'll go with as I like both of them for completely different reasons.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Often times wall mounting them leads to worse acoustic performance.


Just get some acoustic foam to help dampen it and problem solved.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I guess I should invest in some good cans then.


Really depends. I'll use myself for example. I really like my sound coming from headphones but I cannot always listen to them. Sometimes I want to turn up the volume on my speakers and feel the house shake







Also depends on the environment you live in. I live in a house so its fine, but if you live in a condo then it might be a good idea to invest in a quality headphone setup. If you can stand listening from headphones all of the time then go for it.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> My cave when i get home.


Nice to see another Golf fan! Nice setup too.
Links to the wallpapers or at least a decent site that has some good ones? I cant seem to find very many 1080p MK4 Golf wallpapers :/

I hope that is a golf.....I blame my terrible eyes...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I've been without desktop speakers myself for awhile now....just using headphones like you...sounds better and doesn't annoy everyone.


I switch between my headset and speakers off and on, depending on what i'm doing.

Listening to music i wear my headset(SkullCandy SLYR) and gaming i too. Normal everday use though i use my laptop speakers, sometimes while gaming ill use my laptop speakers too. which are a nice 4 speaker array 2.0 Klipsch audio, but they don't get loud enough for me and my partial deafness. I would like to get some external speakers for when i play rockband or when i watch movies and tv shows.


----------



## HesterDW

In case any of you are having a bad day, maybe this will cheer you up. At least you didn't just ruin a $350 monitor lol.


----------



## HPE1000

What did you do? D:


----------



## PCModderMike

Bummer....but yea, what happened?


----------



## HesterDW

Long story short, I wanted to paint my bezel matte black because nothing else in my setup is glossy (talk about OCD). The removal was...unsuccessful. I'm trying to look at the bright side though; I've wanted to go back to 120hz for some time now anyway.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Long story short, I wanted to paint my bezel matte black because nothing else in my setup is glossy (talk about OCD). The removal was...unsuccessful. I'm trying to look at the bright side though; I've wanted to go back to 120hz for some time now anyway.


Well... You could also use it as a secondary screen and if you game, use teamspeak in that small area, with a webpage or a livestream of yourself in the right area... Just keep looking at it positively! stuff happens for a reason, and even though it may suck at the time being you may look back at it and laugh or say "wow that really just was meant to happen"


----------



## PCModderMike

Well at least you're looking at the bright side of things...I would probably still be cursing up a storm myself.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well at least you're looking at the bright side of things...I would probably still be cursing up a storm myself.


I think even my the pious absolutely nicest secretary at my high school would be... (she is the guidance counselor secretary and could talk a robber out of robbing a bank at gun point and manage to sit him down talk about his feelings get him enrolled in a school and have him make a cup of tea for her in the process)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well at least you're looking at the bright side of things...I would probably still be cursing up a storm myself.


This. I would be very upset with myself if i broke a monitor. :/

This makes me no longer want to debezel my monitors....


----------



## PCModderMike

If I had a surround setup, I would probably want the debezeled look....but too risky for me, wouldn't try it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If I had a surround setup, I would probably want the debezeled look....but too risky for me, wouldn't try it.


LOL

I want to debezel the monitors im getting for the improvement, but i don't know how hard it would be to get these bezels off. Thats what I fear.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want to debezel the monitors im getting for the improvement, but i don't know how hard it would be to get these bezels off. Thats what I fear.


Depends on the monitor, I debezeled one of my previous Crossover 27Qs without guidance in around 15-20 minutes. All I can say is that anything bigger than 27 inches wouldn't be fun.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Well... You could also use it as a secondary screen and if you game, use teamspeak in that small area, with a webpage or a livestream of yourself in the right area... Just keep looking at it positively! stuff happens for a reason, and even though it may suck at the time being you may look back at it and laugh or say "wow that really just was meant to happen"


Thanks, I think that is the best way to look at the situation. I've actually been planning to get the ASUS 39" 4K monitor to replace this. I have two side monitors that will help hold me off on replacing the broken one until it's released. This setback can serve as motivation to stop spending money on stupid things and save up for the ASUS. +rep for giving an inspirational view on this uninspired situation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> This. I would be very upset with myself if i broke a monitor. :/
> 
> This makes me no longer want to debezel my monitors....


Bunny, you should be OK as long as you don't try anything stupid. Let's just say I didn't trust my gut when I chose the method for removing the bezel. In my frustration I had a #yolo moment. Another lesson learned.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks, I think that is the best way to look at the situation. I've actually been planning to get the ASUS 39" 4K monitor to replace this. I have two side monitors that will help hold me off on replacing the broken one until it's released. This setback can serve as motivation to stop spending money on stupid things and save up for the ASUS. +rep for giving an inspirational view on this uninspired situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny, you should be OK as long as you don't try anything stupid. Let's just say I didn't trust my gut when I chose the method for removing the bezel. In my frustration I had a #yolo moment. Another lesson learned.


thats what you get for saying yolo


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Well... You could also use it as a secondary screen and if you game, use teamspeak in that small area, with a webpage or a livestream of yourself in the right area... Just keep looking at it positively! stuff happens for a reason, and even though it may suck at the time being you may look back at it and laugh or say "wow that really just was meant to happen"


Dude, that sucks. My condolences to you and your monitor. I can't imagine doing that and definitely will not be debezling now. Black bars suck, but I'd hate to ruin one of my 248QEs ill live with them for now until an affordable 4k 120hz screen hits the market.

My wife has been eyeing my monitors ever since I got them so might be able to make the switch.


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> thats what you get for saying yolo


The troof hurts.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lol.

i wonder how an NZXT phantom 820 would look on my wooden bench... (I'm looking up parts for a desktop build i wanna do in the future.)
hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks, I think that is the best way to look at the situation. I've actually been planning to get the ASUS 39" 4K monitor to replace this. I have two side monitors that will help hold me off on replacing the broken one until it's released. This setback can serve as motivation to stop spending money on stupid things and save up for the ASUS. +rep for giving an inspirational view on this uninspired situation.


Thanks!!! What I do when I need to save money is put a little cash each week into a wooden slip under my keyboard... LOL


----------



## Noobhammer

Humble little desk in my parents basement.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobhammer*
> 
> Humble little desk in my parents basement.


Basement dweller on a forum!







I can't wait for my wife and I to move so I can have an office in the basement... I miss the cold.


----------



## danycyo

My room is a work in progress and I know I still have to hide the cables but it's slowly coming along. Best part about my setup is I game from my bed. No desk for me







Lazy man's paradise. The lights change every color and I can make them fade as shown below and they match whatever color my PC is at the time with a remote. Lazy mood setter lol.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks, I think that is the best way to look at the situation. I've actually been planning to get the ASUS 39" 4K monitor to replace this. I have two side monitors that will help hold me off on replacing the broken one until it's released. This setback can serve as motivation to stop spending money on stupid things and save up for the ASUS. +rep for giving an inspirational view on this uninspired situation.


All I know is that you cant type with a normal keyboard for that 4k Monitor
You need at least korean custom

talking about fellow gh'ers and balance investment


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> In case any of you are having a bad day, maybe this will cheer you up. At least you didn't just ruin a $350 monitor lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man you broke your monitor and I broke my nose. But I feel more bad for the monitor


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> All I know is that you cant type with a normal keyboard for that 4k Monitor
> You need at least korean custom
> 
> talking about fellow gh'ers and balance investment


XD get this man a KMAC


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> All I know is that you cant type with a normal keyboard for that 4k Monitor
> You need at least korean custom
> 
> talking about fellow gh'ers and balance investment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD get this man a KMAC
Click to expand...

I want one too!


----------



## HPE1000

My poker is going to cost about as much as one when it is done


----------



## jokrik

^ You getting hammer case for your poker?

My KMAC still on the way, gotta love the shipping delay in my country

now I need a 4k monitor which I dont think I can afford one


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> ^ You getting hammer case for your poker?
> 
> My KMAC still on the way, gotta love the shipping delay in my country
> 
> now I need a 4k monitor which I dont think I can afford one


FMJ design #2, same color as in the picture


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I wanted to get something a little bit more adventurous


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> FMJ design #2, same color as in the picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something a little bit more adventurous


I'll head to mechanical club now, some stuff I wanna ask
just realise this is room pics lol


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> All I know is that you cant type with a normal keyboard for that 4k Monitor
> You need at least korean custom
> 
> talking about fellow gh'ers and balance investment


I still want a Poker II and a KMAC. At this rate I'll never replace this monitor lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Man you broke your monitor and I broke my nose. But I feel more bad for the monitor


How you know you're a geek: Being more concerned about computer parts than one's own body parts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> XD get this man a KMAC


I support this suggestion!


----------



## kga92

Sorry for the big aperture but it's really dark in my room ATM, and this is pretty much the only angle I can shoot from with a 35 mm lens.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What desk is that


It's an Ikea desk back in 2007 when they used solid wood instead of dust which they do now. Very solid/sturdy and has gone through 4 moves.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> FMJ design #2, same color as in the picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something a little bit more adventurous


i'm in the market for a [high end led] keyboard. that looks nice but i cant see myself using a keyboard without number keys.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> It's an Ikea desk back in 2007 when they used solid wood instead of dust which they do now. Very solid/sturdy and has gone through 4 moves.


My desk is dust and if you look closely it is a little bent... and it's not because of the angle i shot from.








At least the legs are nice and can be used to build a desk sometime.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Yes same I want to buy one it have many shelves and will fit my tiny room near the window
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think it will fit, I think you'll need at least 1 more feet to make it fit. Your in luck though, the desk has been discontinued by Ikea but they do make smaller desks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i'm in the market for a [high end led] keyboard. that looks nice but i cant see myself using a keyboard without number keys.


I am going to get a separate numpad soon, I just do not like having a long keyboard. I do have a keyboard with a numpad but I am just not a fan of the size of it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am going to get a separate numpad soon, I just do not like having a long keyboard. I do have a keyboard with a numpad but I am just not a fan of the size of it.


the calculator is one of the many programs in my startup folder. i'm always using a calculator and sometimes have 4-5 calcs up at one time. it's become habit for me that the numberpad is just part of the keyboard.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If I had a surround setup, I would probably want the debezeled look....but too risky for me, wouldn't try it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't even notice the bezels in landscape. I tried portrait, and that's when they became annoying....the amount of bezels was too damn high!


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Nice to see another Golf fan! Nice setup too.
> Links to the wallpapers or at least a decent site that has some good ones? I cant seem to find very many 1080p MK4 Golf wallpapers :/
> 
> I hope that is a golf.....I blame my terrible eyes...


pictures are of my golf taken by me. i can send you some pictures of my work if you like. there not 1920x1080, there 4000 x 6000 lol. but you can shrink to size.


----------



## Jakestax




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Sorry for the big aperture but it's really dark in my room ATM, and this is pretty much the only angle I can shoot from with a 35 mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> If I had a surround setup, I would probably want the debezeled look....but too risky for me, wouldn't try it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even notice the bezels in landscape. I tried portrait, and that's when they became annoying....the amount of bezels was too damn high!
Click to expand...

Too damn high!


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> No one's able to recommend me a variation of the Galant?


I'm using a table from the table bar at IKEA. Not a gallant either. Cost me 50$ too


----------



## Gualichu04

My new desk setup with the ikea galant.

the surround speakers

My new mouse.

My camera is pure crap so excuse the fuzziness.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*


Prodigy builds are cute and adorable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Prodigy builds are cute and adorable.


Don't forget can be extreme monsters at the same time. I wish I could find a reason to use a Prodigy, such an awesome little case. And yes, they are kinda cute.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't forget can be extreme monsters at the same time. I wish I could find a reason to use a Prodigy, such an awesome little case. And yes, they are kinda cute.


they are so adorable!!! <3

I personally like big ass towers though. big tall monolitich towers like the ultra+ nzxt phantom 820


----------



## Jack Mac

You think the 820 is a big case?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> You think the 820 is a big case?


I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## bryce

I want to move my rig into a Prodigy, but that would require having to buy a mATX board to move it to as well. I've kinda grown attached to my NZXT Switch 810 though.


----------



## IAmDay

Finally told me mum that it wasn't acceptable for a 16 year old to be in a twin sized bed. So for Christmas I'll be getting a new desk and a queen size bed. So excited to post pictures of my new setup


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> You think the 820 is a big case?


It's pretty big, its an E-ATX class(ultra+) case. The only standard motherboard larger is the HTPXs.

the 802 is fairly large overall. it is a full tower!

It is 2ft1in tall and 2ft long. It can support 1x 360mm rad and 1x280mm, and it does do quad SLI. It's not small by any definition.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Finally told me mum that it wasn't acceptable for a 16 year old to be in a twin sized bed. So for Christmas I'll be getting a new desk and a queen size bed. So excited to post pictures of my new setup


Way to stick it to your mum. I told my mum it wasn't acceptable to dress me like a Princess when I was 15. It didn't stop until I was 18, but when it did, I was like yeeeah.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Prodigy builds are cute and adorable.


Thanks, you can see how it has evolved, first stock, now with a custom window I cut myself!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Way to stick it to your mum. I told my mum it wasn't acceptable to dress me like a Princess when I was 15. It didn't stop until I was 18, but when it did, I was like yeeeah.


Yeah I'm pretty stoked. Also a year ago I told her to stop dressing me and I have bought all my clothes since. I dress cool but I'm totally broke now


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

...

Yall are so damn lucky to have parents who gave a damn about you >.>


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ...
> 
> Yall are so damn lucky to have parents who gave a damn about you >.>


You have us. OCN parents


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You have us. OCN parents


aw /hugs


----------



## speedytech7

Hey Everyone,
Well... this is my dorm setup (minus laptop).



Lol at my monitors not fitting under the light unless they are baseless.



My bed (top bunk), gotta love the monitor for in bed (dorm SWAG)



View from the door



Our poster wall


----------



## zemco999

Thats an AWESOME dorm room.


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Thats an AWESOME dorm room.


Thanks mate, I just realized I didn't show my roommates stuff (he's a CS major who is into gaming as well).


----------



## IAmDay

I will be showing off my room soon







That's a really nice dorm setup.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> My bed (top bunk), gotta love the monitor for in bed (dorm SWAG)












Loving the top bunk monitor


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the top bunk monitor


I must say nice! top bunk monitor


----------



## IAmDay

I actually would love a bed monitor. Quite tired of using my tablet because it gets heavy on my lap.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I actually would love a bed monitor. Quite tired of using my tablet because it gets heavy on my lap.


My 2nd laptop just sits on my bed, usually sleep with it right next to my head. my main laptop sits on my desk. i rarely take it places.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I actually would love a bed monitor. Quite tired of using my tablet because it gets heavy on my lap.


Bed monitors only work well in dorms honestly(at least for me) & almost all tablets weigh under 3 pounds... How does it get heavy in your lap?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Bed monitors only work well in dorms honestly(at least for me) & almost all tablets weigh under 3 pounds... How does it get heavy in your lap?


I don't know lol. It just does


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> they are so adorable!!! <3
> 
> I personally like big ass towers though. big tall monolitich towers like the ultra+ nzxt phantom 820


Don't you use laptops? lol. I love my Switch 810 for my sedementary desktop, but I use my prodigy HTPC way more, and guess which one I'm taking to a LAN? Definitely willing to sacrifice performance to carry the 20lb computer over the 100lb one.

EDIT: Nice dorm setup. That built in desk looks really, really good. I wish we had dorms like that.


----------



## Sazexa

Just finished painting.
Don't get too cozy. More updates & changes coming tomorrow. And then finalizing, or at least the desk/computer spot, due mid-late Novemeber.



It's actually a dark gray, but my light is very bright, so don't mind the yellow tones. And dirt/dust.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I actually would love a bed monitor. Quite tired of using my tablet because it gets heavy on my lap.


I present to you.....The [Bed-Station !!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I liked the red/maroon


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I actually would love a bed monitor. Quite tired of using my tablet because it gets heavy on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> I present to you.....The Bed-Station !!
Click to expand...

lol what a setup looks cool


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> I present to you.....The Bed-Station !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol


----------



## Calibos

Please note the 200mm fan on the gooseneck stalk. Evaporates the sweat. Don't even have to stop to wipe my brow


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> lol


LOL


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: Before



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I've spent the past month and a half building a desk and redoing my room. I've just got a few little things left to do. Sorry about the mess, I'm too lazy to clean it right now.
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more photos in my work log if you're interested.






Picked up another Shimian to replace my 23" Apple Cinema Display. Also decided to change my desk design a little. The middle cabinet is still a work in progress.



The rest of the room is a disaster so I didn't take any photos of it.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Please note the 200mm fan on the gooseneck stalk. Evaporates the sweat. Don't even have to stop to wipe my brow


I have a feeling you're probably one of those guys jacking off on Omegle/Chatroulette. Every time I want to talk to some random person I have to go through 10 guys jacking it before I can find an actual person to talk to. xD


----------



## neo0031

My current uni student housing set up... crappy desk height, even crappier chair. Rig gonna get downsized AND upgrade January, but until then...

(The Wacom Bamboo arrived today to replace my first gen Bamboo. I got it for £10 when it still retails for £50 on Amazon. Not a scratch or sign of use on the thing. Bargain!







)



Yes, what you see there is cut up black cardboard framing up the TV, as the original white frame is too distracting for anything.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I have a feeling you're probably one of those guys jacking off on Omegle/Chatroulette. Every time I want to talk to some random person I have to go through 10 guys jacking it before I can find an actual person to talk to. xD


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## Jester435

What is with all the GIF animations?

2-1 ratio over actual computer room pictures.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> if I wanted LEDs... I'd get an 800D, many many LED fans, an NZXT LED strip, Crucial Ballistix LED memory, and maybe a couple more LED strips...
> 
> I'd LED out the machine instead of my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing I need to see is the keyboard, and a backlit easily suffices.


Like this?






















































PS: you forgot to mention CCFLs, this case has them as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Cases should not be able to induce seizures. However, it is very pretty. I feel bad for making my computer look so good. I just want to stare at it instead of using it. =/


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Sorry for the big aperture but it's really dark in my room ATM, and this is pretty much the only angle I can shoot from with a 35 mm lens.


O.O

I want those Momentums and Hifimans. So lucky...


----------



## CptAsian

Or this.


----------



## IAmDay

That 7990 is making me all gooey inside


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That 7990 is making me all gooey inside


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What's that supposed to mean?


you going to keep your 7990 or pick up the R9 290X?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you going to keep your 7990 or pick up the R9 290X?


I just got the 7990 a month or two ago for $670. Couldn't pass up on that price.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just got the 7990 a month or two ago for $670. Couldn't pass up on that price.


I really considered going quad fire with two of those beasts. Kinda sad I didn't. However these 780 classifieds are pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just got the 7990 a month or two ago for $670. Couldn't pass up on that price.


No point on switching. At 1080p you have no need, you have more then you need now.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really considered going quad fire with two of those beasts. Kinda sad I didn't. However these 780 classifieds are pretty freaking awesome!


You'd have to have some massive cooling power to have two of these. Mine gets up to the 65-70 degree range with a pretty "aggressive" fan curve, meaning it gets quite loud. I think I've also got some coil whine. But for the price, you just can't beat this thing. It might actually best the 290X as far as value is concerned. Anyhow, I'm glad you're happy with those 780's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> No point on switching really. At 1080p you have no need.


Yeah, it really feels like the 7990 is pointless at 1080. I think I'm going to try to get some more desk space from somewhere, and then I'll do something with my monitors. Probably get a second one at least. We shall see.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, it really feels like the 7990 is pointless at 1080. I think I'm going to try to get some more desk space from somewhere, and then I'll do something with my monitors. Probably get a second one at least. We shall see.


I would move up to 1440p instead of getting a second monitor but that is just me. Right now I run main at 1440p and secondary at 1080p for multi tasking. Considering a second 1440p before moving to a third monitor. But I prefer to game on one monitor.


----------



## jameyscott

I would have water cooled both of them.







It would have required a case change though, and I love my case. I'm getting the performance I wanted, so my GPUs don't sadden me, but quadfire sounds so nice...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I would move up to 1440p instead of getting a second monitor but that is just me. Right now I run main at 1440p and secondary at 1080p for multi tasking. Considering a second 1440p before moving to a third monitor. But I prefer to game on one monitor.


That's what I was thinking. It would be more practical than getting three new Dell Ultrasharps for a triple portrait. But I just realized... Triple portrait with a fourth auxiliary on top... *smiles*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I would have water cooled both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have required a case change though, and I love my case. I'm getting the performance I wanted, so my GPUs don't sadden me, but quadfire sounds so nice...


Two watercooled 7990's seem ideal. I've also just realized that your case/build is very similar to mine in many ways, but it's also the opposite in others. Very interesting.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. It would be more practical than getting three new Dell Ultrasharps for a triple portrait. But I just realized... Triple portrait with a fourth auxiliary on top... *smiles*


Well a 7990 wouldn't be able to hold 3x 1440p at 60fps on modern games with everything turned up. You would need two. Whats your budget? For gaming domestic Viewsonic 2770 LED P best domestic IPS IMO. If looking for cheaper option I would go with a crossover. They use to be about 300$.


----------



## jameyscott

I'll be posting some pics very soon of the 780 classys underwater.







. Triplw portrait with asus vg248qes is just so much fun. I finally got the accessory monitor hooked up last night and going to use that for bf4s accessory monitor thing they are doing.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Well a 7990 wouldn't be able to hold 3x 1440p at 60fps on modern games with everything turned up. You would need two. Whats your budget? For gaming domestic Viewsonic 2770 LED P best domestic IPS IMO. If looking for cheaper option I would go with a crossover. They use to be about 300$.


These are all just thoughts now. I'm actually leaning towards that 4x1080p (with three in portrait with a fourth one on top in landscape) idea now. But the hard part would be a stand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll be posting some pics very soon of the 780 classys underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Triplw portrait with asus vg248qes is just so much fun. I finally got the accessory monitor hooked up last night and going to use that for bf4s accessory monitor thing they are doing.


Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> These are all just thoughts now. I'm actually leaning towards that 4x1080p (with three in portrait with a fourth one on top in landscape) idea now. But the hard part would be a stand.
> Cool, looking forward to it.


After I can convince my wife that it is acceptable for me to get more stuff I.E. monitor stands. I'm probably going to have to get a triple monitor stand and then a very tall single monitor stand to put above the rest, or wall mount it. I really want to have the ability to switch between portrait and landscape. If I'm just viewing web pages and such, I'm not a huge fan of portrait. But I hate most games across landscape. /firstworldproblems


----------



## jjsoviet

Just a bit of an off-topic question, is it a good move to sell my 680 and get the R9 280X? :v

Or maybe wait for the R9 290 just because it can be cost-effective?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just a bit of an off-topic question, is it a good move to sell my 680 and get the R9 280X? :v
> 
> Or maybe wait for the R9 290 just because it can be cost-effective?


If you're not getting the performance you want out of your card, I'd try overclocking it first. If that isn't enough for you, then a 290x or 780 would be good upgrades. However, if I were you, since the 680 is still a really good card, I would just wait to see what Maxwell brings.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just a bit of an off-topic question, is it a good move to sell my 680 and get the R9 280X? :v
> 
> Or maybe wait for the R9 290 just because it can be cost-effective?


Your 680 is more than enough to handle games at 1080p. I would skip a gen before thinking of upgrading, but that's just me. If you need an answer, 780 Ti or R9 290x, whichever one you prefer.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're not getting the performance you want out of your card, I'd try overclocking it first. If that isn't enough for you, then a 290x or 780 would be good upgrades. However, if I were you, since the 680 is still a really good card, I would just wait to see what Maxwell brings.


Yeah I'm thinking of waiting for Maxwell too, but Black Friday deals would be _extremely_ enticing to upgrade any part of my system - GPU included. Also, I'm not as big of a performance junkie right now so even if the gains are minimal, I'd appreciate its other advantages such as better cooling and power consumption.

I jumped the gun too quickly on the 680 that I ended up getting the rather unsatisfying reference card. Would have been much happier getting an OEM-customized version, to be honest.

That, and I want a red-colored shroud :v


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of waiting for Maxwell too, but Black Friday deals would be _extremely_ enticing to upgrade any part of my system - GPU included. Also, I'm not as big of a performance junkie right now so even if the gains are minimal, I'd appreciate its other advantages such as better cooling and power consumption.
> 
> I jumped the gun too quickly on the 680 that I ended up getting the rather unsatisfying reference card. Would have been much happier getting an OEM-customized version, to be honest.
> 
> That, and I want a red-colored shroud :v


Im hoping for a black Friday titan deal so I can grab a second.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Im hoping for a black Friday titan deal so I can grab a second.


Do things like Titan actually get cheaper on black friday? We don't have black friday, don't actually know what is going on beside that all people are running around buying whatever they can grab.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Do things like Titan actually get cheaper on black friday? We don't have black friday, don't actually know what is going on beside that all people are running around buying whatever they can grab.


Not sure we didn't have titan last year. But I would imagine if the R9 290X is what is expected then Nvidia might run a deal on some of the titans. Maybe include games or combo deal or something. For the most part there are some good deals in the States during black Friday, but a lot of time its on junk that us techies wouldn't pick up even if it was free.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Not sure we didn't have titan last year. But I would imagine if the R9 290X is what is expected then Nvidia might run a deal on some of the titans. Maybe include games or combo deal or something. For the most part there are some good deals in the States during black Friday, but a lot of time its on junk that us techies wouldn't pick up even if it was free.


If it happens, tell me what you payed for it


----------



## jameyscott

You can pick a used Titan for around 700 USD now-a-days. Maybe even cheaper if you get lucky.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can pick a used Titan for around 700 USD now-a-days. Maybe even cheaper if you get lucky.


I haven't looked to be honest. I usually buy new.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I haven't looked to be honest. I usually buy new.


I mostly buy used to save on cost, until it comes to my techie stuff, unless it's a really good deal and isn't a main piece of equipment or I plan on replacing it with something else with a month or two . For instance, I bought a 23 inch HP 1080P monitor from my mother-in-law for 40 bucks. Used it for a few weeks until I upgraded, and now it's going to be the wifey's monitor.


----------



## maynard14

here is my new case hehe


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> here is my new case hehe


That is a nice build.. I really like that case


----------



## IAmDay

Nice case


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Nice case


thank you. : )


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of waiting for Maxwell too, but Black Friday deals would be _extremely_ enticing to upgrade any part of my system - GPU included. Also, I'm not as big of a performance junkie right now so even if the gains are minimal, I'd appreciate its other advantages such as better cooling and power consumption.
> 
> I jumped the gun too quickly on the 680 that I ended up getting the rather unsatisfying reference card. Would have been much happier getting an OEM-customized version, to be honest.
> 
> That, and I want a red-colored shroud :v
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping for a black Friday titan deal so I can grab a second.
Click to expand...

Graphics cards, especially a high end card such as the Titan, is not something that is typically included as part of a retailers black Friday sale.


----------



## Simca

By adding typically you destroyed your post because you're safe if you're right safe if you're wrong.


----------



## PCModderMike

Playing it safe.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> My room is a work in progress and I know I still have to hide the cables but it's slowly coming along. Best part about my setup is I game from my bed. No desk for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy man's paradise. The lights change every color and I can make them fade as shown below and they match whatever color my PC is at the time with a remote. Lazy mood setter lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


Man I have been wanting a fountain in my place for the longest time, How often do you need to refill the thing? any hassles to keeping it clean and running?


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Man I have been wanting a fountain in my place for the longest time


Puncture one of the water cooling tubes.
Presto - fountain!


----------



## flv1333

Funny you should say that.....

About 1 month ago:


Spoiler: Warning: :mad:!








That fountain stained my floor like all hell! ohh and the bathtub as well.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Sorry for the big aperture but it's really dark in my room ATM, and this is pretty much the only angle I can shoot from with a 35 mm lens.


twinsies!


----------



## HPE1000

Listening to some j cole? :3


----------



## HesterDW

Forbidden Fruit.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> here is my new case hehe


Nice rigs/setup, but dat mouse space







I thought I had a small mouse pad area


----------



## Maako

room in progress, hopefully can finish it next month..


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> twinsies!


Nice monitors sir! Do you have the AG coating on the 22 still? I was thinking about removing it.


----------



## caenlen

here is my room
my 1440p is wall mounted since my desk is small. razer naga 2014 for mouse u can't see it in the picture.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> here is my room
> my 1440p is wall mounted since my desk is small. razer naga 2014 for mouse u can't see it in the picture.


I like the dust filter that looks like you just slapped it onto the side of the case. Nice setup, the chair looks pretty comfy.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Nice monitors sir! Do you have the AG coating on the 22 still? I was thinking about removing it.


Yea, don't know if you can tell from my pic but there's a window right next to my desk. Gloss + direct sunlight = no bueno.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I like the dust filter that looks like you just slapped it onto the side of the case. Nice setup, the chair looks pretty comfy.


lol thanks

yeah it was $130 at target, the best one they had, I love it, had it 3 years now. so comfy, i can sit in it all day and night and not get bothered.



http://imgur.com/b2zl9

 my new room, i bought a coffee table last night the one i posted an hour ago was what i had before 10/28/2013 lol


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/b2zl9
> 
> my new room, i bought a coffee table last night the one i posted an hour ago was what i had before 10/28/2013 lol


you need a new desk man! That little thing would drive me crazy!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> you need a new desk man! That little thing would drive me crazy!


check this out then... xD


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> check this out then... xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Is that part of a book shelf. How do you not bang your knees every time you sit down?


----------



## caenlen

lmao damn dude...

i love my desk, everything fits perfectly. i dont need much mouse room, i usually leave it at 3600 dpi


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maako*
> 
> 
> 
> room in progress, hopefully can finish it next month..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maako*
> 
> 
> 
> room in progress, hopefully can finish it next month..


Wow! Awesome setup ! Always love the 3x wallmounts! Love the marble like designs on the walls too


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lmao damn dude...
> 
> i love my desk, everything fits perfectly. i dont need much mouse room, i usually leave it at 3600 dpi


And I thought I had a high DPI at 2700...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Is that part of a book shelf. How do you not bang your knees every time you sit down?


Probably get's annoying sitting at an angle? That's just me though.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Probably get's annoying sitting at an angle? That's just me though.


Yeah I wouldn't be able to do that. Would drive me nuts.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Nice rigs/setup, but dat mouse space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a small mouse pad area


HAHAHA yeah i dont have a decent table to put my rig,.. hahaha my keyboard and mouse are just generic brand hahah

maybe someday ill buy a corsair mouse and kb,. and build a new table eheh


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Funny you should say that.....
> 
> About 1 month ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :mad:!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fountain stained my floor like all hell! ohh and the bathtub as well.


any serious damage to hardware ?! I hope not :S

wana see the build


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't forget can be extreme monsters at the same time. I wish I could find a reason to use a Prodigy, such an awesome little case. And yes, they are kinda cute.


to me the prodigy is no different than the old mATX cube cases other than better internal design. i don't even consider them SSF or little.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Probably get's annoying sitting at an angle? That's just me though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't be able to do that. Would drive me nuts.
Click to expand...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


----------



## HesterDW

Of all the monitor setups I've had portrait surround is definitely my favorite.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Nice set up.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> And I thought I had a high DPI at 2700...


I have mine set to 4000 and my max is 5600. I know there are some with 8200 and some fake spec 11k ones.


----------



## Jack Mac

What? Those are some insane DPIs. I use 1600 with low sensitivity ingame.


----------



## Azefore

I use the 8200 setting on my Sentinel time to time, I found 5600 to be the sweet spot on the G700.

I demand more pictures for my lurking pleasures as well


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I have mine set to 4000 and my max is 5600. I know there are some with 8200 and some fake spec 11k ones.


My max is 5700. I could use it, but I'd have to crank all of my sensitivities down. I might actually do that...


----------



## fido

I reachde with Naga 4600 , and was increasing every month around 200







want to hit the max , well just increasing dpi alone will drive mouse super fast cant be used so I guess everyone here do adjust mouse speed in windows and increase dpi that way according to some reviews you get the accuracy of that dpi and dont have super s2pid fast mouse


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Cases should not be able to induce seizures. However, it is very pretty. I feel bad for making my computer look so good. I just want to stare at it instead of using it. =/


Yeah I stare at it all the time as well.
As for the seizure part, I made sure to implement a master switch that kills all the lights and fans when I want a calm environment. I also made sure that critical fans with no lights stay on at all times.








I also have a unique remote for the LEDs in the room (desk, bed).


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maako*
> 
> 
> 
> room in progress, hopefully can finish it next month..


will you please post real pics and not add special effects?

monitors cannot just be floating by themselves.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Of all the monitor setups I've had portrait surround is definitely my favorite.


Can you really stand the bezel?

You need more keyboards!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> will you please post real pics and not add special effects?
> 
> monitors cannot just be floating by themselves.


Obviously he cast a levitate spell, noob. What arcane school did you fail at? Wait, LOL, are you a barbarian?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Obviously he cast a levitate spell, noob. What arcane school did you fail at? Wait, LOL, are you a barbarian?


Lol


----------



## Maako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> will you please post real pics and not add special effects?
> 
> monitors cannot just be floating by themselves.


i dont want to be rude but those are tv:s not monitors







but wall mounts get you some levitation effects.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Obviously he cast a levitate spell, noob. What arcane school did you fail at? Wait, LOL, are you a barbarian?


For some reason that reminded me of a video a friend showed me, just be warned, it's kinda weird. xD


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> For some reason that reminded me of a video a friend showed me, just be warned, it's kinda weird. xD












Should've tossed in the DBZ video too for measure


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've tossed in the DBZ video too for measure


Speaking of DBZ...


----------



## Remix65

that's my latest. i've gotten too busy to tidy the wires to impress you guys i don't see them









i promise i'll tidy them up in the few days coming up.

speaking of special effects i touched up the holes on my wall with photoshop...


----------



## jameyscott

Just







That's all I can say.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Speaking of DBZ...


Watched all of it, was good


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my latest. i've gotten too busy to tidy the wires to impress you guys i don't see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i promise i'll tidy them up in the few days coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of special effects i touched up the holes on my wall with photoshop...


That set up.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my latest. i've gotten too busy to tidy the wires to impress you guys i don't see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i promise i'll tidy them up in the few days coming up.
> 
> speaking of special effects i touched up the holes on my wall with photoshop...


I've just gotta ask, why so many?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I've just gotta ask, why so many?


You can never have too many screens, that is why.


----------



## fido

LOL no really my brother Had 6 monitors ( stock market stuff ),
some ppl really need monitors and keep their eyes open to monitor some just can't get enough, and for Me little by little I am planing to get 4 monitors it is just need to have extra space to work with while having ability to see something same time


----------



## jameyscott

I enjoying my triple monitor set up, but I also have an accessory monitor because I'm crazy about watching my temps, etc. 4 monitors just works well for me. Sometimes things don't format well across 3 screens, and having an accessory monitor fits that need. All I need now is a nice stand for the trip set up so that I can switch between portrait and landscape.


----------



## Remix65

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> I've just gotta ask, why so many?


the rig is at my store mostly for research. as by my sig I call it the business machine that runs 3 different entities..

5 portrait was enough but I decided to add the landscapes just because my neck got tired of turning sideways to view them in landscape. :firstworldproblemsgirl:


----------



## fido

wahahahahah super funny =.=! but still why so many?


----------



## MocoIMO

Finally found the time to paint my upstairs computer/ entertaining area









I know I need a real PC chair


----------



## Kittencake

Yeah you might wanna change that chair I had one like that and it hurt my back something fierce


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Finally found the time to paint my upstairs computer/ entertaining area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need a real PC chair


Loved everything except the Floor maybe cant be done pretty much about it :S or carpet ? anyway I dont see it fit what is in it ( furniture )


----------



## Simca

Floor is perfectly fine. The furniture and paint needs to be changed and redone.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Yeah you might wanna change that chair I had one like that and it hurt my back something fierce


I plan to grab a real chair today, still in the process of completing the room








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Loved everything except the Floor maybe cant be done pretty much about it :S or carpet ? anyway I dont see it fit what is in it ( furniture )


I wish the floor was a bit darker but I won't change them just for that reason, I plan to add a area rug in the future
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Floor is perfectly fine. The furniture and paint needs to be changed and redone.


The futon needs to be changed for sure, just something that I had extra in the basement and am using until I have the extra cash for a nice leather one. The paint looks better in person than in pictures with flash & the extra wooden/green chairs & china closet are a bit of eyesores because they don't blend anywhere really but they were my grandmothers and I cannot part with them.. so they have to work lol









Planned updates/goodies for the room:
Real PC Chair, Leather Couch, Mount monitors(have 2 more), WC/SLi 350D, Receiver/Floor Speaker for TV, Logitech G27


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## bryce

Not really my computer room, but I just moved into this apartment, first place yeah. Also taken with a Galaxy S4 camera so not the best quality. Now to just let my inner geek shine and turn this place into my COMMAND CENTER!


----------



## PureSolidness

Congrats on your new place man! Filling up a place from scratch is the best part of moving in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Not really my computer room, but I just moved into this apartment, first place yeah. Also taken with a Galaxy S4 camera so not the best quality. Now to just let my inner geek shine and turn this place into my COMMAND CENTER!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameyscott

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not really my computer room, but I just moved into this apartment, first place yeah. Also taken with a Galaxy S4 camera so not the best quality. Now to just let my inner geek shine and turn this place into my COMMAND CENTER!

 

 


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*


Congrats on the new place! It's always exciting to move. My wife and I are hoping to buy a house within the next year. The one we are looking at has a room for my office which is about 15x25 feet. LAN party anyone?


----------



## PureSolidness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my computer room, but I just moved into this apartment, first place yeah. Also taken with a Galaxy S4 camera so not the best quality. Now to just let my inner geek shine and turn this place into my COMMAND CENTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new place! It's always exciting to move. My wife and I are hoping to buy a house within the next year. The one we are looking at has a room for my office which is about 15x25 feet. LAN party anyone?


Don't forget to post pics here of your office/LAN party room in progress when you move


----------



## PureSolidness

Posted in the Setup thread, seems posting it here is relevant to this thread as well









Just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid a few weeks ago
*Current form (video):*





*Spring/Summer 2013:*


*Older Versions:*


----------



## modnoob

my old set up its not much


----------



## Gualichu04

waht chair do you have and where did you get it. Also, are the arms comfy because i m looking for a good mesh chair with comfy arms.


----------



## bryce

He has the Herman Miller Aeron, if I recall it's like $1200ish.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in the Setup thread, seems posting it here is relevant to this thread as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid a few weeks ago
> *Current form (video):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2013:*
> 
> 
> *Older Versions:*


Mother of...... what do you do for a living lol


----------



## MangosTea

Figured it was about time I posted mine up


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Not really my computer room, but I just moved into this apartment, first place yeah. Also taken with a Galaxy S4 camera so not the best quality. Now to just let my inner geek shine and turn this place into my COMMAND CENTER!


awesome pc desk


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Posted in the Setup thread, seems posting it here is relevant to this thread as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid a few weeks ago
> *Current form (video):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2013:*
> 
> 
> *Older Versions:*


Beautiful setup sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takism*
> 
> NICE


Thank you


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Posted in the Setup thread, seems posting it here is relevant to this thread as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid a few weeks ago
> *Current form (video):*


very nicely done video setup.
i agree that the chair is very much part of the set up. but if the chair is really $1200 or $600 isn't that a little too much for a mid-back chair? why not just go for a high back?


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> very nicely done video setup.
> i agree that the chair is very much part of the set up. but if the chair is really $1200 or $600 isn't that a little too much for a mid-back chair? why not just go for a high back?


My bad, its $680.


----------



## Rubin85

little upgrade in my room :]

From this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To that, desk still need some improvements ;] :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And some cable management







Best part of it lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Need to sort some shelves for printer and Audio. Anyone can recommend some good sound Audio and looking good shelves ?









PS: I know, need to replace carpet as well lol


----------



## Jester435

I actually like the corner desk better. I am not a big fan of the desks with shelves on them. I like big open desks or corner desks like galant.

You going to get PC speakers or bookshelf speakers? I would recommend spending the money and getting a quality 2.1 system


----------



## naved777

Tried to keep as simple as possible


----------



## jameyscott

Simple, clean, sleek. I like.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but if the chair is really $1200 or $600 isn't that a little too much for a mid-back chair? why not just go for a high back?


It's a mid-plus-back chair, but I had to attach a headrest to help with reclining, it's much better, but still not awesome ;]

Half of that price is a "brand" price, the other half considering quality, adjustability and warranty is worth the monies. There is no single price(1200 or 600), because chair comes with optional adjustments/mechanisms/sizes and finishes and this adds extra costs.

If I'd have to find a chair now, I'd rather go with *some modern alternatives*, aeron was designed long time ago for a different purpose than computer work which also looked differently 20 years ago.
It's still a decent office all-rounder.

If I had the monies, I'd try one of those awesome orthopedic chairs and mod it* just for my specific computer setup.

*this is ocn









And old but relevant photo of a chair:


----------



## Rubin85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I actually like the corner desk better. I am not a big fan of the desks with shelves on them. I like big open desks or corner desks like galant.
> 
> You going to get PC speakers or bookshelf speakers? I would recommend spending the money and getting a quality 2.1 system


I do as well but the one I had was in bad condition so I was thinking of another desk







I was thinking about bookshelf speakers but if you can recommend some good 2.1 speakers I'll be appreciate


----------



## CyBorg807

New setup, part of a 3 desk island between me and my roommates.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Of all the monitor setups I've had portrait surround is definitely my favorite.


Nice but how do those monitor lines not bug the crap out of you?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabbathcrazy*
> 
> Nice but how do those monitor lines not bug the crap out of you?


You eventually get used to it. I've got portrait surround also. I don't even notice the bars unless I'm websurfing, and that's what the accessory monitor is for.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabbathcrazy*
> 
> Nice but how do those monitor lines not bug the crap out of you?


You get used to it fast and its fun for gaming and makes multitasking so easy.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You get used to it fast and its fun for gaming and makes multitasking so easy.


Well that looks FRKN sweet


----------



## Draven

I love my 5x1 eyefinity













Still need to clean up my cables but I am too lazy lol







and I have painted the wood on the left flat black but I don't have a pic yet.


----------



## jameyscott

I wouldn't know what to do with that much screen... I switched to portrait surround because landscape was just too much for me with FPSs.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> I love my 5x1 eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clean up my cables but I am too lazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have painted the wood on the left flat black but I don't have a pic yet.


Priorities.

Update that desk man. That thing is a shame. Don't tell me you can't afford it.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Now that you've mentioned it, I see it bowing in the middle.

Don't even notice the bezels once you start playing.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Now that you've mentioned it, I see it bowing in the middle.
> 
> Don't even notice the bezels once you start playing.


Lovely setup. Enjoy it.

One question though. The monitors seem to be a bit above the head level. Dont you feel neck issues because of looking a bit at an upper angle while gaming?

I personally can not stand any monitor level higher than my eye level.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Priorities.
> 
> Update that desk man. That thing is a shame. Don't tell me you can't afford it.


Just because I got all that pc stuff doesn't mean I am made of money, for your info, which really it isn't anyone's business anyway, all of my stuff took me all most 2yrs of saving and waiting for parts to go on sale, yes I could maybe save for a new desk but I need to wait till next year, as I am going to BUILD one instead of buying one that everyone else has plus the room it is in isn't very big. One thing I have noticed about this page is that people are VERY critical of how things SHOULD look or maybe certain things are not up to THEIR standards, well I am quite happy with what I have and I am very proud of what I have accomplished with the money I saved and how I spent it, at least I can say my bills, my rent, my groceries, and my kids all come first before my hobbies, maybe some people should try to pick out positives and try to re-word how they say things before they type for example "hey nice screens how do you like using them when you game? btw your desk looks looks like it can't handle the weight are you able to fix it? are you getting a new one?" sounds a little better than "hey you desk looks like crap get a new one" just my thoughts









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Now that you've mentioned it, I see it bowing in the middle.
> 
> Don't even notice the bezels once you start playing.


I did fix the bow in my desk lol I just jammed a piece of 2x6 under it for more support lol.


----------



## Simca

Well, you can defend your circumstances in any way you desire. Ultimately your money spent is your money spent..but 5 monitors over a new desk? Priorities.

1 of those monitors is a new desk. Maybe 1/2 of that monitor is a new desk.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, you can defend your circumstances in any way you desire. Ultimately your money spent is your money spent..but 5 monitors over a new desk? Priorities.
> 
> 1 of those monitors is a new desk. Maybe 1/2 of that monitor is a new desk.


To each their own, my priorities are different then yours, I think mine are much better then other people I know and as I said before I do have a new desk in mind but I wish to build one to my standards and needs, as I have limitations as to the size and placement, I already have a plan and type of materials I will be using, I just need to wait till next spring to do it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> To each their own, my priorities are different then yours, I think mine are much better then other people I know and as I said before I do have a new desk in mind but I wish to build one to my standards and needs, as I have limitations as to the size and placement, I already have a plan and type of materials I will be using, I just need to wait till next spring to do it.


That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

I LOVE MESSY!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> To each their own, my priorities are different then yours, I think mine are much better then other people I know and as I said before I do have a new desk in mind but I wish to build one to my standards and needs, as I have limitations as to the size and placement, I already have a plan and type of materials I will be using, I just need to wait till next spring to do it.


I completely understand where you are. My family comes first. I really need a new desk because mine is took tall and made out of sub-par material, but now my wife and I are saving up to put a down payment on a house. My spending limit is pretty much $000.00 so no new components or accessories for me until we find a house to buy.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I completely understand where you are. My family comes first. I really need a new desk because mine is took tall and made out of sub-par material, but now my wife and I are saving up to put a down payment on a house. My spending limit is pretty much $000.00 so no new components or accessories for me until we find a house to buy.


Well, really the analogy is more like I can't spend anymore money for an upcoming down payment on a house, even though I bought 5 new cars.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I completely understand where you are. My family comes first. I really need a new desk because mine is took tall and made out of sub-par material, but now my wife and I are saving up to put a down payment on a house. My spending limit is pretty much $000.00 so no new components or accessories for me until we find a house to buy.


Have you tried craigslist? Some times you can find good stuff for free.


----------



## black7hought

My current set-up:


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> My current set-up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how do you like your r9 290?

I want to get the R9 290X, but waiting for non-reference cards


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabbathcrazy*
> 
> Have you tried craigslist? Some times you can find good stuff for free.


Got the one good craiglist app on my android phone. I'm always watching for a new desk,. but people want like 95% retail for them. Snooty people around here.


----------



## sidewu

Little update made yesterday.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


Really nice, that QFR paintjob.. That is awesome


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Really nice, that QFR paintjob.. That is awesome


Thanks! It was actually made from 2 different failed paint jobs. Decided to sand it down to make it look nicer.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


Saw this on Reddit. What a beast!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> My current set-up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the desk, what kind is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


Clean setup....and that keyboard.







I like the distressed look and the keycaps are a perfect match.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lovely setup. Enjoy it.
> One question though. The monitors seem to be a bit above the head level. Dont you feel neck issues because of looking a bit at an upper angle while gaming?
> I personally can not stand any monitor level higher than my eye level.


Thanks! It looks high in the picture, but its at eye level. The only time I'll have to slightly tilt my head up to look at the monitors, is when my chair is at the lowest setting and I'm leaned all the way back.


----------



## IAmDay

Those monitors


----------



## robbo2




----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> My current set-up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the desk, what kind is it?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean setup....and that keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the distressed look and the keycaps are a perfect match.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lovely setup. Enjoy it.
> One question though. The monitors seem to be a bit above the head level. Dont you feel neck issues because of looking a bit at an upper angle while gaming?
> I personally can not stand any monitor level higher than my eye level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It looks high in the picture, but its at eye level. The only time I'll have to slightly tilt my head up to look at the monitors, is when my chair is at the lowest setting and I'm leaned all the way back.
Click to expand...

That surround setup.








Hopefully my monitors come in soon.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That surround setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my monitors come in soon.


Yea man, I hope you get them.


----------



## yesitsmario

Anybody recommend a type of stand or small table to put my PC on?

So far, I've found this, dimensions seem perfect

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Larkin-Chair-Side-Table/25150731#Specifications

Is there anything cheaper out there?


----------



## Jester435

Ikea Lack side table

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50272376/#/40104270

hopefully you have an IKEA near you


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Ikea Lack side table
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50272376/#/40104270
> 
> hopefully you have an IKEA near you


Not bad, it's $21 with shipping. Nearest Ikea is about an hour drive for me.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Ikea Lack side table
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50272376/#/40104270
> 
> hopefully you have an IKEA near you


I need to go to Ikea for a few of those!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Not bad, it's $21 with shipping. Nearest Ikea is about an hour drive for me.


Costa Mesa? Love that store!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Anybody recommend a type of stand or small table to put my PC on?
> 
> So far, I've found this, dimensions seem perfect
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Larkin-Chair-Side-Table/25150731#Specifications
> 
> Is there anything cheaper out there?


check your local craigslist. might even get something in the free section.


----------



## yesitsmario

Thanks for the recommendations guys. Just kind of tired of having my PC on the floor.


----------



## d3vour3r

I have my pc on an ikea lack. great little basic side table


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys. Just kind of tired of having my PC on the floor.


i don't like my pc on the desk and definitely not on the floor. search for printer or microwave stands on craigslist.


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


What wallpaper is that?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Anybody recommend a type of stand or small table to put my PC on?


I'm using the IKEA Besta to keep my case on. I've also now stored my PS3 in there and I think it looks great too.




Spoiler: Full Setup


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys. Just kind of tired of having my PC on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like my pc on the desk and definitely not on the floor. search for printer or microwave stands on craigslist.
Click to expand...

Craigslist FTW....may take a little time to search around and find the good stuff....but once you do, it's worth it. Found my IKEA desk on CL.


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> What wallpaper is that?


http://www.ggwallpaper.com/games/-the-last-of-us-pixel-art-2517x1560


----------



## Roxycon

Guess ill have to show you my setup before my poor cosmos have to find a new home















Sorry for the cable mess and the shaker but I'm coming straight from the gym and i dont know how i could hide them any better


----------



## Simca

That looks very tidy. Very nice.


----------



## fido

Gtx 560 ti Sli can go on all 3 monitors ?

looks cool just more cable management well I think there is limit to that :S cant be fixed too many monitors after all


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Gtx 560 ti Sli can go on all 3 monitors ?
> 
> looks cool just more cable management well I think there is limit to that :S cant be fixed too many monitors after all


my bad, the sig isnt updated i have gtx 670 ftw sig2 in sli now.

But yhea, two gtx 560ti pushed a surround config perfectly in borderlands 2 and tomb raider in 5760x1080


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Had to rebuild my desks for my CaseLabs SM5













Dont mind the cables and crap Im gonna tidy them up over the next few weeks, theres just so damn many









Also if your wondering why the left and right monitors look high, from the desk top to the bottom of the bezel is 14cm so yes they are very high


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


Love the keyboard and great chair!!!


----------



## shadow5555

New Hanns g 27inch led 1080p monitor I replaced my non hd 3 22 inch monitors with.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1018_zpse4882a47.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1019_zps13b741a1.jpg.html


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## Narokuu

Sorry for the fuzzy picture. My phone is a horrible picture taker xD. i downgraded to a smaller desk, so i was able to make more room in my apartment for space reasons. (i loive in the kitchen/living room combo)

but this works just fine for when im streaming :3


----------



## fido

that sound dampening cut it and stick it from inside the case , I don't think it works to be outside like that


----------



## Bigchrome

If you do want the sound deadening outside, you should probably turn the pointy bits to face the pc. I'm no audio tech but I think that surface would better break up sound waves than the flat one.
Unless you just don't want the PC to hear what YOU are up to


----------



## fido

oh now I got it , he did do the right thing if I am right, he did put the sound dampening that way to block the speakers sound so they Don't vibrate the case


----------



## Rogue_Apprentice

Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's plenty of room. nice.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.


I wish I had that much room good lord


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how do you like your r9 290?
> 
> I want to get the R9 290X, but waiting for non-reference cards


The card performs great but I'm only gaming at 1920 x 1080. I originally had a 280X last week but decided the extra $100 was worth it for the 290. I haven't noticed any additional noise or heat. Overall, I'm happy with my 290 but I'm interested to see what non-reference models appear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love the desk, what kind is it?


Thanks,

It is a Sauder Lake Point L Desk (Item #22488586). I bought it in-store from Office Max last year.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That entire room is beautiful.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> That entire room is beautiful.


This. Awesome setup and room dude. Looks amazing.


----------



## FEAR.

That is beautiful, wish I had that much space!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that is gorgeous!
















Recently made some changes to my room.

IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr


IMG_6714 by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

nice table you got there holding that TV up!!


----------



## IAmDay

^ Love how the tires hold it up


----------



## FEAR.

Some small changes.

Before
http://s853.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-/media/IMG_20130103_181014_zps3a91801b.jpg.html

After
http://s853.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-/media/IMG_4070_zps9dccc677.jpg.html

Going with "less is more".


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Some small changes.
> 
> Before
> http://s853.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-/media/IMG_20130103_181014_zps3a91801b.jpg.html
> 
> After
> http://s853.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-/media/IMG_4070_zps9dccc677.jpg.html
> 
> Going with "less is more".


Looks good!!


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently made some changes to my room.
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6714 by b.han, on Flickr
Click to expand...

I dont believe you that is not your room , it is CG not real photo something from a movie


----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.


this room has LAN party written all over it. great room.


----------



## Rogue_Apprentice

Thanks guys. We actually moved this entire house onto some acreage we purchased. House was set to be demolished for a new highway being built. The basement alone is over 1800 sq ft. Here are a few more from the other side.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Thanks guys. We actually moved this entire house onto some acreage we purchased. House was set to be demolished for a new highway being built. The basement alone is over 1800 sq ft. Here are a few more from the other side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, you had the entire house moved? That must have been pretty expensive and 1800SQ feet for just the basement? My entire house is only 3750 SQ feet. That's quite impressive.


----------



## Rogue_Apprentice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang, you had the entire house moved? That must have been pretty expensive and 1800SQ feet for just the basement? My entire house is only 3750 SQ feet. That's quite impressive.


Not as bad as you might think. My wife works for an excavation company too so that helped. They did a lot of the work The actual house move only took 4 days though. From the time the movers showed up to the time it was setting on new location. Crazy.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Not as bad as you might think. My wife works for an excavation company too so that helped. They did a lot of the work The actual house move only took 4 days though. From the time the movers showed up to the time it was setting on new location. Crazy.


Wow, that's quite impressive.


----------



## Rogue_Apprentice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Wow, that's quite impressive.


I don't wanna get too much off topic here so I put an album up on my profile with some pics.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Just moved into our new place. Still getting the man cave set up. Waiting on my couch to be delivered and gotta do some more cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently made some changes to my room.
> 
> IMG_7520 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6714 by b.han, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe you that is not your room , it is CG not real photo something from a movie
Click to expand...

lol wut.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> I don't wanna get too much off topic here so I put an album up on my profile with some pics.


Wow that was cool, I wasn't aware they moved houses that large, how far did it end up moving?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue_Apprentice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Wow, that's quite impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna get too much off topic here so I put an album up on my profile with some pics.
Click to expand...

Went and checked out that album...very cool.


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imnotzoso*
> 
> My basement, with 4 computers, the P180 on the TV is an HTPC.
> 
> One half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad's desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other brother's comp (HTPC)






everything is cool but that monitor dude how can you play on it?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> nice table you got there holding that TV up!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> ^ Love how the tires hold it up


Thank you, guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I dont believe you that is not your room , it is CG not real photo something from a movie


Umm... thank you? xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> everything is cool but that monitor dude how can you play on it?


IIRC, in terms of performance, CRT monitors can still give LCDs a run for their money and some can even blow LCDs out of the water. They may look outdated but don't let that fool you.


----------



## jordanecmusic

50$ desk from Ikea serves me well


----------



## LostKauz

Heres mine as it sits.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Heres mine as it sits.


I spy a Type R


----------



## Roaches

That HAF-XB is larger than I imagined....Nice setup though, way better what I have currently.


----------



## shadow5555

Another small update. Got myself a samsung 32in led 1080p monitor to go along wiht my hanns g 27inch led 1080p monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/DSCN1022_zps00f18c93.jpg.html


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

I live above a detached garage behind my parents' house. College student, so not too extravagant but I've tried my best. Sorry for the mess! Need to mount my trendnet antenna.


----------



## jameyscott

What laptop station thing is that? I've been meaning to get one.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What laptop station thing is that? I've been meaning to get one.


It's a Dell TC6RT stand with a PR02X port replicator attached. It's designed to be used with the port replicator so unfortunately it really only works for a few Dell models (Latitude and Precision).


----------



## trivium nate

my room went from this


took everything off of the entertainment stand except for TV put it against the wall and bought a huge desk and chair and now its this


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> my room went from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took everything off of the entertainment stand except for TV put it against the wall and bought a huge desk and chair and now its this


looks very nice. i like.

it's too bad your case isn't designed to face the other side. maybe switch the desk and tv to the other wall..


----------



## Remix65

i thought i'd post a pic of me in the kitchen cooking a late night snack. this should qualify as a computer room pic....



i'm kidding. that's from kit guru facebook page.


----------



## Narokuu

I miss having the bigger table in the room a my desk, but the cheap plastic flexes so much and is really annoying. so i downgraded to a sturdier smaller wood desk.. T.T i need to get my old 6 foot wooden
folding table back.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> You play on the floor? Isn't that extremely awkward on your neck and back?


lol


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i thought i'd post a pic of me in the kitchen cooking a late night snack. this should qualify as a computer room pic....
> 
> 
> 
> i'm kidding. that's from kit guru facebook page.


enjoy his cancer?


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> my room went from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took everything off of the entertainment stand except for TV put it against the wall and bought a huge desk and chair and now its this


How on earth do you play that close to the tv like that...

Desk looks awesome though.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> looks very nice. i like.
> 
> it's too bad your case isn't designed to face the other side. maybe switch the desk and tv to the other wall..


This is exactly why my next case is a Caselabs Merlin SM5 or SM8! If in the event my room changes or things get switched around, I can simply reverse my case to have the window facing whatever way it needs. It really is a genius idea.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> This is exactly why my next case is a Caselabs Merlin SM5 or SM8! If in the event my room changes or things get switched around, I can simply reverse my case to have the window facing whatever way it needs. It really is a genius idea.


nice case. construction is A+. the price is way out there.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice case. construction is A+. the price is way out there.


I agree. Price is justified in that i most likely will not be purchasing another case for a long time.


----------



## d3vour3r

will be changing my room around tonight, hoping to achieve a nicer cleaner look. will post pics later


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I spy a Type R


Indeed and heres whats in my garage

GSR though.. but i imagine before long they will be just as rare as a R especially one with the original b18c1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Indeed and heres whats in my garage
> 
> GSR though.. but i imagine before long they will be just as rare as a R especially one with the original b18c1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE! I currently have a MK4 GTI. Considering getting rid of it for either a type r or s14/15.


----------



## d3vour3r

new update guys. changed the room around a bit.


looks crap but i spent so long on this cable management hahaha

behind the scenes



my guardian watching my back


lights out

the rig


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> new update guys. changed the room around a bit.
> 
> 
> looks crap but i spent so long on this cable management hahaha
> 
> behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> my guardian watching my back
> 
> 
> lights out
> 
> the rig






Looks awesome!







i need a desk just like that one.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> new update guys. changed the room around a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks crap but i spent so long on this cable management hahaha
> 
> behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> my guardian watching my back
> 
> 
> lights out
> 
> the rig


Nice and clean, I like it.


----------



## IAmDay

I really like that setup. Nice


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> new update guys. changed the room around a bit.
> 
> 
> looks crap but i spent so long on this cable management hahaha
> 
> behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> my guardian watching my back
> 
> 
> lights out
> 
> the rig






check this will help with cable thing , you done good job but need something to cover it
http://www.diylife.com/2010/07/20/5-gadgets-to-keep-your-wires-neat/


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> 
> 
> Little update made yesterday.


What kind of desk/table is that?


----------



## HPE1000

When in doubt, always guess ikea galant


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> What kind of desk/table is that?


Pretty sure it is this.

I have this setup as well and like it a lot. But if you are going have more weight on then I'd pick up these legs instead which would give you a result as such:


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> When in doubt, always guess ikea galant


lol, I already have an Ikea Galant actually but I'm looking for a secondary desk for my gaming rig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Pretty sure it is this.


Thanks! And only $50 bucks too, that should be perfect


----------



## Narokuu

I wish i livd clsoe enough to an Ikea, their shipping is outrageous


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I wish i livd clsoe enough to an Ikea, their shipping is outrageous


Don't feel too bad. Their stores are an absolute dearth of the human soul. The prices are great but you'll be lucky if you can the particular piece you want in stock. The products aren't very well made either.


----------



## Narokuu

fair enough, i have been to an Ikea store in texas before it wasn't so bad. i just cant find a good desk for the price here. i miss having my 6 foot wooden 900 pound folding table. (not really 900, but it was heavy)


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

It's a struggle getting good prices online with that sort of thing. Desks are so big and heavy that any savings you receive from shopping online are totally destroyed by the cost of shipping.


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> fair enough, i have been to an Ikea store in texas before it wasn't so bad. i just cant find a good desk for the price here. i miss having my 6 foot wooden 900 pound folding table. (not really 900, but it was heavy)


Try hitting up Craigslist? My local one quite often has some nice desks for pretty cheap. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> lol, I already have an Ikea Galant actually but I'm looking for a secondary desk for my gaming rig
> Thanks! And only $50 bucks too, that should be perfect


I happen to have those legs and I love them.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Try hitting up Craigslist? My local one quite often has some nice desks for pretty cheap. Definitely worth a look.


i would, but sadly i just sold my car. so im kinda stuck unless someone would deliver =/


----------



## TheReciever

I was lucky enough to find mine for free off of craigslist, its older but still just as functional as one would expect


----------



## Ecstacy

What I have is one like one of those plastic folding tables they use for outside, except its metal/wood with a vinyl cover that looks like wood. It's pretty good.

It looks kinda like this.



You can probably find one on Craigslist for pretty cheap.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> What I have is one like one of those plastic folding tables they use for outside, except its metal/wood with a vinyl cover that looks like wood. It's pretty good.
> 
> It looks kinda like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find one on Craigslist for pretty cheap.






ya that's exactly it, i am going to look around for one.


----------



## SLOWION

what are you guys with wired mice and keyboards doing for cables that are too short?

I just picked up a wired mouse and the cable is too short to reach my PC under the desk. USB hub? USB extension cable?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> what are you guys with wired mice and keyboards doing for cables that are too short?
> 
> I just picked up a wired mouse and the cable is too short to reach my PC under the desk. USB hub? USB extension cable?


USB extension







I also have a hub but that is for like my tablet and phone etc.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> ya that's exactly it, i am going to look around for one.


Here's a quick link of one from staples

Just search around for folding leg banquet tables or fold up banquet tables, hope it helps







Used a plastic huge one for the better part of 6 years.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's a quick link of one from staples
> 
> Just search around for folding leg banquet tables or fold up banquet tables, hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a plastic huge one for the better part of 6 years.


i have a plastic one now, but its too thin and flexes in the center.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> And only $50 bucks too, that should be perfect


Here's the legs in my setup.


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here's the legs in my setup.






That desk is perfect T.T


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I waited until I found an online coupon code for free shipping... otherwise I wouldn't have ordered the desk I did. it's over 100lbs and the cheapest shipping was still upwards of $60.

Actually, I just checked the site and they have free shipping going on now.
http://www.bushfurniturecollection.com/Bush-WC81410-Somerset-71-inch-L-Shape-Desk-in-Maple.htm
That's the desk I use and it works pretty good.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*


What kind of TV is that? Lind of looks like my 50" LG plasma.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> What kind of TV is that? Lind of looks like my 50" LG plasma.


Close....55" Panasonic Smart Plasma- Costco $699.00


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Close....55" Panasonic Smart Plasma- Costco $699.00


I thought the brand name looked a little longer then two letters, lol. Nice setup.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> I thought the brand name looked a little longer then two letters, lol. Nice setup.


Thank you


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureSolidness*
> 
> Posted in the Setup thread, seems posting it here is relevant to this thread as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my updated Full Setup 2013/'14 Fall/Winter YouTube vid a few weeks ago
> *Current form (video):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2013:*
> 
> 
> *Older Versions:*


----------



## Simca

That video was too much for me. Too good for OCN.

Only thing I would say is that you could use a better mic for the video.

Better speakers in the future.

Get rid of all the headphones and buy 1 or 2 really good headphones/IEMs









But ofc you can do as you please. Would be worth it though.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here's the legs in my setup.


that looks pretty legit with those legs

decisions, decisions hmmm lol


----------



## KyadCK

Heads up now, this is a big one... Took me 2 days to clean it all up.










Spoiler: Cable Management


















Spoiler: Finished Desk


----------



## fido

Sexy @Kyadck


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Sexy @Kyadck


Heh, thanks.









I'm telling ya though, that cable management was painful.


----------



## Muskaos

1st floor office desk

Basement gaming rig (see signature)

12U Server rack in basement laundry room


----------



## fido

@Muskao your place look like the Teksyndicate office they did show up in their tour


----------



## Muskaos

The walls in the basement had this horrible paneling up, and one of the first things I did after I bought the place is tear it all down. This is why the walls in the basement look like crap; they were covered for 30+ years.
The entire house is a work in progress right now. I need to update/add/fix soo much stuff, but I got it cheap, and the payment is small, so in time, it will be all mine


----------



## fido

lol cool nice wana see it cool am thinking maybe some nice colors on the walls like red or Green ?


----------



## Muskaos

The walls will see paint, yes, but after I fix all the other more serious issues, like, say, that almost none of my wall plugs are grounded, or that my water pipes are galvanized steel, instead of PEX or copper.


----------



## Kittencake

All Cleaned Up will do some daytimes when the rest of the rooms clean


----------



## FEAR.

Was just thinking how big your monitor was until I realized there were two. Looks nice!


----------



## Remix65

those are howribble terrebawl pictures my dude.


----------



## Kittencake

1 not a dude 2 I used my phone .. its all i have for a camera


----------



## Remix65

i wasnt paying attention. its kittencake.

or you can leave the lights off i come take it with my dslr...


----------



## Kittencake

lol silli boi , yeah my dslr is getting a new lcd screen


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> All Cleaned Up will do some daytimes when the rest of the rooms clean
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glass desks ftw! I have the same model









My new room is a tight fit and there is no space for a new monitors/computers :/
These desks are modular and inexpensive so I'm thinking about buying another one just to make one bigger desk out of two.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Glass desks ftw! I have the same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new room is a tight fit and there is no space for a new monitors/computers :/
> These desks are modular and inexpensive so I'm thinking about buying another one just to make one bigger desk out of two.


I know i love this desk .. better than my cramped 4 tiered desk


----------



## IAmDay

I love glass desks but do they ever get scratched? Been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I love glass desks but do they ever get scratched? Been thinking of getting one.


Fingerprint magnet...*cough*


----------



## zemco999

Changed my setup a bit today!

BEFORE:



AFTER:


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Great job! It looks awesome!









Did you use something to fix the shutters so they stay open? I'm worried that they might accidentally close when you bump into it and stuff comes crashing down.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Great job! It looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use something to fix the shutters so they stay open? I'm worried that they might accidentally close when you bump into it and stuff comes crashing down.


I haven't yet :/ I think I am going to use twine to tie the outside of the shutters apart, and then thicker string to tie them together in the middle. I can't have any permanent solution as I'll be leaving for college next year.

Thanks for saying it looks better!


----------



## dreamer81

Here is my crib


----------



## Martz

The cables are a bit messy under the desk.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Glass desks ftw! I have the same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new room is a tight fit and there is no space for a new monitors/computers :/
> These desks are modular and inexpensive so I'm thinking about buying another one just to make one bigger desk out of two.




It will happen


----------



## Simca

Glass desks get dirty..you need to wipe them down once a week if you're a really tidy person.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I love glass desks but do they ever get scratched? Been thinking of getting one.


I have owned about 3 glass desks and not one of them have scratched. They get a little dirty at times but nothing a cloth cant clean


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have owned about 3 glass desks and not one of them have scratched. They get a little dirty at times but nothing a cloth cant clean


Thanks


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> It will happen


if i had the space i'd go for a mega-desk too. mega desk + wheeled chairs + slippery floor ftw.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yeah my dslr is getting a new lcd screen


then in the dark we can talk about computers and all that good stuff. have you on my laptop and i'm playing with all that software on my hardware.

ok. back to set ups...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martz*
> 
> The cables are a bit messy under the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


i like the black theme goin on here...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamer81*
> 
> Here is my crib


Love the desk and the lights, nice job!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Got my living room HTPC + Server hybrid setup redone yesterday.


----------



## Seredin

Very disappointed with how this stand came out. I'm gonna have to paint it muted black or something because I don't think I can fix the color now to match my desk. But! I have no shame on the internet, so I'll show off my failures anyways.


----------



## FEAR.

Goldeneye


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Goldeneye


Exactly, which is why I don't want this stand to look like turds :/


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Very disappointed with how this stand came out. I'm gonna have to paint it muted black or something because I don't think I can fix the color now to match my desk. But! I have no shame on the internet, so I'll show off my failures anyways.


You better have contra on that thing


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You better have contra on that thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YUP


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Got my living room HTPC + Server hybrid setup redone yesterday.


I take it you dont use that fireplace.. haha

That is a really good idea since it would be hard to mount a tv on that birck and run your wires.

love the HTPC setup!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Got my living room HTPC + Server hybrid setup redone yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you dont use that fireplace.. haha
> 
> That is a really good idea since it would be hard to mount a tv on that birck and run your wires.
> 
> love the HTPC setup!
Click to expand...

Correct! It's an old gas-powered fireplace that hasn't been hooked up for over a decade.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> All Cleaned Up will do some daytimes when the rest of the rooms clean


more penquins please.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> 
> 1st floor office desk
> 
> Basement gaming rig (see signature)
> 
> 12U Server rack in basement laundry room


what multimonitor stand are you using?


----------



## longroadtrip

Getting the modding workshop together finally...

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/WP_20131119_0021_zpsefd79544.jpg.html


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> what multimonitor stand are you using?


This one. I have three 23" displays, and they barely fit, so, if you want to get one, consider what displays you are going to hang off of it very carefully.


----------



## gaming96

Haven't posted on OCN in a while but im back now


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaming96*
> 
> Haven't posted on OCN in a while but im back now


What lighting system do you use behind your monitors?


----------



## gaming96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> What lighting system do you use behind your monitors?


Iv used about 1.5-2 meters of RGB Leds wrapped around the bases of the monitor wall mounts


----------



## Jack Mac

Moved some stuff around


----------



## iPEN

Hello guys,

Some pics of mine

















And some videos:


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Some pics of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some videos:


Now that is a nice rig and an awesome room!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Sometimes i miss my 5760x1080 setup, but i sure love my 2560x1440 panel. Now i just need to go 7680x1440


----------



## joostflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Sometimes i miss my 5760x1080 setup, but i sure love my 2560x1440 panel. Now i just need to go 7680x1440


Or you can get the best of both worlds with 4320x2560


----------



## MocoIMO

Seems I need to buy or make a stand for my 350D because I cannot fit my 3rd monitor for surround







but here's a temporary upgrade until then


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Seems I need to buy or make a stand for my 350D because I cannot fit my 3rd monitor for surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here's a temporary upgrade until then


Or put the case on the floor? Idk, if your desk isn't big enough that's what I'd do.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Or put the case on the floor? Idk, if your desk isn't big enough that's what I'd do.


I enjoy seeing the inner goods at eye level + it picks up more dust down below


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Now that is a nice rig and an awesome room!


Thank you


----------



## inevitable7

This is my battle station

I took pics of the computer too but then i was embarassed by the lack of cable management and the amount of dust in there


----------



## 66racer

Well moved and new place, new room and new case











The red is a nice bold red...doesnt show well in pictures. With the lights off its not overbearing either



And the system


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well moved and new place, new room and new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red is a nice bold red...doesnt show well in pictures. With the lights off its not overbearing either
> 
> 
> 
> And the system
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice setup and cool design







. That desk is asking for a 3 display surround configuration...


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Or put the case on the floor?


























*BLASPHEMY!*


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!*


my case is on the floor.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> my case is on the floor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!*


http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/all

That's good for you but I don't want to come home to find my case that was on the table on the floor again








there is nothing more annoying than that.
3 years later we are still having 4+ magnitude quakes.
I am not confident to lift it off the floor even though all the dust and crap down there


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/all
> 
> That's good for you but I don't want to come home to find my case that was on the table on the floor again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more annoying than that.
> 3 years later we are still having 4+ magnitude quakes.
> I am not confident to lift it off the floor even though all the dust and crap down there


Get a HAF, even the big earthquake couldn't knock it down.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Very nice setup and cool design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That desk is asking for a 3 display surround configuration...


Thanks! About the displays, that's partially why I got it hoping to run 3 displays but not sure when/if I will. I kinda like it when I see 3 all vertical, well maybe one day


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Or put the case on the floor? Idk, if your desk isn't big enough that's what I'd do.


Cases on the floor are no bueno in this basement. Last time I had the pc on the floor was when I was building my desk. Was down there for a month or so. The amount of spiders and dead spiders that found their way in was ridiculous. I am sure they would have a harder time getting in my R4 with the dust filters. But id rather not have to cringe at a spiderweb built in the corner of my case again.


----------



## Jack Mac

Ok it was just a temporary suggestion, I don't put my case on the floor either.


----------



## FEAR.

That bed is huge!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> That bed is huge!


The room is kinda small.


----------



## Remix65

i hate big beds. for a guy 3 ft like me when i sleep in a big bed alone i'm all over the place and wake up not knowing where the . i am. i gotta know my bearings when i sleep and wake up. if i don't i get weird dreams.

and why is the mattress so goddamn high. i can see myself falling off a cliff in a nightmare.. but before i die i always wake up







but before i hit the ground i'm already yelling and my gf catches my leg


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLASPHEMY!*


Mines simply too big to go on my desk. Well for now it is.

Anyway got fed up with my monitor being too low and i wanted a bit of usable storage. So made this using two long pieces of tongue an groove. Pretty happy how it came out considering my terrible wood working skills


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i hate big beds. for a guy 3 ft like me when i sleep in a big bed alone i'm all over the place and wake up not knowing where the . i am. i gotta know my bearings when i sleep and wake up. if i don't i get weird dreams.
> 
> and why is the mattress so goddamn high. i can see myself falling off a cliff in a nightmare.. but before i die i always wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but before i hit the ground i'm already yelling and my gf catches my leg


Goodness you guys are picky








The bed is not too big, I guess it's just the way my iPhone 5S took the picture or something, I'm not a large guy by any means (5ft7in/135lbs) but that bed is just the right size for me. I like the mattress high up as well so I can easily clean underneath it and it feels more comfortable to me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Goodness you guys are picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bed is not too big, I guess it's just the way my iPhone 5S took the picture or something, I'm not a large guy by any means (5ft7in/135lbs) but that bed is just the right size for me. I like the mattress high up as well so I can easily clean underneath it and it feels more comfortable to me.


Idk, I thought box springs on a non-platform bed always keep the mattress at a good level. Looks good to me, desk looks pretty sturdy as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Idk, I thought box springs on a non-platform bed always keep the mattress at a good level. Looks good to me, desk looks pretty sturdy as well.


I prefer my bed on the floor. No way for anything to get under it and I like being closer to the ground.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I prefer my bed on the floor. No way for anything to get under it and I like being closer to the ground.


This is basically what I use at home, so I know the feeling too lol, each style is good/bad. I walked into my dorm freshman year, looked up at bunk bed above my desk "u serious?". 2.5' of clearance to the roof from mattress and was already like 5-6 ft up. I'm 6'2" so I had a bit of calfs and feet hanging off of the darn thing if I laid flat.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Muskaos

Ya'll don't want to ***** and moan about beds in my presence, after near on 20 years of sleeping in racks on a Navy ship.
All you Navy vets out there who have sea time know what I mean.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Ya'll don't want to ***** and moan about beds in my presence, after near on 20 years of sleeping in racks on a Navy ship.
> All you Navy vets out there who have sea time know what I mean.


If you had a flat underlying surface under the padding I'd be all for it


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was just a temporary suggestion, I don't put my case on the floor either.


your monitors are too far away, push them up a little bit









On another note, it's nice to see someone with a real desk lol


----------



## hatlesschimp




----------



## oats2012

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*






Now thats a good idea! bet thats awesome!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah its good. But no more. I purchased 2 of these BenQ W1080st Projectors purely for gaming on a curved screen setup and the next day after purchasing them the projector I have in the bedroom broke. So the day after when the projectors rolled up my missus thinks one is for the bedroom. (i dont keep her in the loop with my rig purchases and plans lol) I didnt want to have to buy a 3rd projector and have 3 of these bad boys in the house. So I gamed with them for a few days to see if i should get another and thought well ive committed to AMD and 290X and I already have a 4K TV that I love gaming on and cant wait for the HDMI 2.0 60hz update. Also I have 3 vg248qe monitors in portrait eyefinity. So I have a few options.

I loved the wide view and also thought when the new house gets built I could get 2 more and mount them in 2x2 in the garage with first surface mirrors and make a rear projection 4k 120" display.

The things that turned me off are the amount of heat they put out. 2 pj's in the one room coming into summer with 40 Degrees Celsius wont be pleasant. Also I would have had to over head mount them and make a screen and Im in a rental house at the moment till the new house gets built.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> your monitors are too far away, push them up a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, *it's nice to see someone with a real desk* lol


Monitors are just right where they are IMO and thanks. This desk used to belong to my grandma, but she abruptly moved away to become a nun (she's really religious) and left our family with all her furniture and the task of getting it out of her place in two weeks so she could get extra money by renting it out. This desk was a PITA to take apart and get down two flights of stairs, into the car, and up two flights of stairs at my place(it weighed a ton and was really awkward to carry). Would have been impossible without my dad's help. I love this desk though, totally worth it, I love all the space I have with it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> YUP




Hi five


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*






that projector makes playing football on it amazing


----------



## coldeadman




----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldeadman*


pretty and cleen







need a window for that case !

the screen so sexy no bezel at all


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> that projector makes playing football on it amazing


I would play football too in that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done man...


----------



## InsideJob




----------



## FEAR.

Recently upgraded my monitor to a Dell U2713HM.

http://s853.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-/media/IMG_4089_zps2bfda00a.jpg.html


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> It's a mid-plus-back chair, but I had to attach a headrest to help with reclining, it's much better, but still not awesome ;]
> 
> Half of that price is a "brand" price, the other half considering quality, adjustability and warranty is worth the monies. There is no single price(1200 or 600), because chair comes with optional adjustments/mechanisms/sizes and finishes and this adds extra costs.
> 
> If I'd have to find a chair now, I'd rather go with *some modern alternatives*, aeron was designed long time ago for a different purpose than computer work which also looked differently 20 years ago.
> It's still a decent office all-rounder.
> 
> If I had the monies, I'd try one of those awesome orthopedic chairs and mod it* just for my specific computer setup.
> 
> *this is ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And old but relevant photo of a chair:


what chair is that? i sued one once or one similar to it, they are high end and seem like they might be pricey. also they are m sh so they don't get hot. EDIT: i didn't even read.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what chair is that? i sued one once or one similar to it, they are high end and seem like they might be pricey. also they are m sh so they don't get hot. EDIT: i didn't even read.


I like that chair too!!!How much did that cost?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> I like that chair too!!!How much did that cost?


if you click the link in that post they start at $800.00 USD. I was told the one i sat in cost around like 500 USD, which was probably roughly guesstimated for a used one... what model it is i sat in, my memory is hazy.


----------



## Tipless

YUMMM!!!!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMM!!!!


Love the Chair, Do you have a link?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> http://s668.photobucket.com/user/jfais1717/media/IMG_20130606_202526_986_zpsb21cfe1f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMM!!!!


But dat case dough.


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Love the Chair, Do you have a link?


I made it... its easy... take one crap office chair, one racing seat, some steel, and make a bracket that mates the 2... cost me about $50 to make

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> But dat case dough.


Made that too.... alot of radiator space in it lol


----------



## jameschisholm

more pics in my gallery..the recent additions are the GPU and HeadPhones I think..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> I made it... its easy... take one crap office chair, one racing seat, some steel, and make a bracket that mates the 2... cost me about $50 to make
> Made that too.... alot of radiator space in it lol


I'm jelly of your ingenuity. I thought I was cool beans for taking an old AVR that just died on me and making it into an HTPC...


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Alright so I haven't shown off the setup in a while and I got some audio and peripheral updates. Thought I would share. Sorry about photo quality they didn't turn out the best. My next step is to clean up all my wires in the next couple of days so I posted pictures of how it is right now. WIll post back later with updates pictures on cable management. Last photo is for anyone who vapes at their computer.


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pictures. Went a little crazy!























If anyone has some suggestions on how I can improve my setup aesthetics I would love to hear them besides the clean up the cables.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Alright so I haven't shown off the setup in a while and I got some audio and peripheral updates. Thought I would share. Sorry about photo quality they didn't turn out the best. My next step is to clean up all my wires in the next couple of days so I posted pictures of how it is right now. WIll post back later with updates pictures on cable management. Last photo is for anyone who vapes at their computer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pictures. Went a little crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has some suggestions on how I can improve my setup aesthetics I would love to hear them besides the clean up the cables.


I would say LED


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

*hey im new here..this is my stuff..im Pole but now i work and liv in Spain 5 years lol my English hehehe*


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DABER1983DUCH*
> 
> *hey im new here..this is my stuff..im Pole but now i work and liv in Spain 5 years lol my English hehehe*




very nice mate, and well done. Not being patronizing but to move to another country AND do well to get an awesome setup









Could you explain your audio gear, looks interesting. thanks


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> 
> 
> very nice mate, and well done. Not being patronizing but to move to another country AND do well to get an awesome setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain your audio gear, looks interesting. thanks


thx...it is EDIFIER C3

http://www.edifier-international.com/products/edifier-multimedia


----------



## Coree

DABER, nice setup, give me some Nutella


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm jelly of your ingenuity. I thought I was cool beans for taking an old AVR that just died on me and making it into an HTPC...


doesnt take much ingenuity... just gotta know what you want and then make it or figure out how to make it lol

Google can be an amazing help.... very few ideas are unique these days... almost always someone else has already thought of it


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> DABER, nice setup, give me some Nutella


Nutella <3


----------



## cdoublejj

they sell reclining racing seat office chairs, i looked them up once, they cost about $800 USD though.


----------



## PCpwnz

I wished my room looked anything like these.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCpwnz*
> 
> I wished my room looked anything like these.


then try harder!


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## FastMHz

Where work gets done:


Where games get played:


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My battle station is now complete. Commander online! I love playing commander through the iPad. Works like a charm and using VoIP at the same time is awesome.


----------



## p33k

Just got a new desk and chair... Need to do some better cable management though!


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> Just got a new desk and chair... Need to do some better cable management though!


Love the blue tubing!


----------



## jellybeans69

As renovation of my room is almost finished:


----------



## xlastshotx

Just got my room set up properly, server on the left monitor desktop on the two right ones


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have basically the same setup wherever I am, this is an older pic of my main gaming rig, it's been shifted to my workplace in a spare room next to my office. I seldom go home to my apartment, so it made sense for me to have my gaming rigs with me....


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> My battle station is now complete. Commander online! I love playing commander through the iPad. Works like a charm and using VoIP at the same time is awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i need an ipad now.


----------



## rrims

I think I'm ready for winter


----------



## Simca

That's a fantastic setup.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I think I'm ready for winter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! I just recently moved my center channel down to within the shelving unit which makes it about stomach height on my sitting on my couch. I'm actually not very happy with it there, I can definitely tell it's been moved, does this bother you? Mine was on top of my ent. center before and exactly the same height as the Monitor 70's tweeters, made for a perfect sound stage but the wife figured it would look better on the shelf below, I agreed but I'm not sure it's worth the cost.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's a fantastic setup.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Very nice! I just recently moved my center channel down to within the shelving unit which makes it about stomach height on my sitting on my couch. I'm actually not very happy with it there, I can definitely tell it's been moved, does this bother you? Mine was on top of my ent. center before and exactly the same height as the Monitor 70's tweeters, made for a perfect sound stage but the wife figured it would look better on the shelf below, I agreed but I'm not sure it's worth the cost.


Unfortunately my Polk center is to big and would block some of the TV if I put it on the top. And I built my entertainment center to be at a comfortable height from my couch. But with that aside, I think it sounds great in the shelf. I turn off my big AAL's when I'm not listening to music and then all the speakers compliment each other great!

edit: words


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I think I'm ready for winter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Great setup. My 3 monitors are being delivered today, excited to be back on a surround setup.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I think I'm ready for winter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really clean and well put together! I've been meaning to try the HARX700s. Also what's on your TV?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great setup. My 3 monitors are being delivered today, excited to be back on a surround setup.


Thank you!

I don't really use surround anymore. I much prefer having my games on the center monitor. But I kept the 3 for productivity.

With that being said though, it is still fun to occasionally open up DiRT 3 and drive in 5760x1080 resolution.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Really clean and well put together! I've been meaning to try the HARX700s. Also what's on your TV?


Thanks!

I'm using XBMC with the Aeon Nox skin to stream all my media from my file server to the house.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Really clean and well put together! I've been meaning to try the HARX700s. Also what's on your TV?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That back light though.....nice.

Nice set up too @rrims.


----------



## MillerLite1314

What kind of lights being used for those of you who have accent lighting behind your monitors? I want to put some behind my monitor and underneath my desk since I just received some new office furniture as a gift from my wife (who was happy to kick me out of the living room). This is my setup so far. The only thing left is a second monitor, new chair, new case, green accent lighting and a Steelseries Apex Raw keyboard. Sorry for the crappy quality, I cannot find my digital camera right now. The pictures were taken from my futon.


----------



## bobcarrizal

and also updated new tv sharp aquos!!!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> What kind of lights being used for those of you who have accent lighting behind your monitors?


I installed two of these for my work station.
LEDwholesalers 16.4ft RGB Color Changing Kit

1 in the Rig, and 1 behind the mounted TV.
Comes with a Remote, and you can cut them to length if need be.
Check out my profile for pictures of my set up, located under this thread.

EDIT:
Better yet just Click this Link.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I installed two of these for my work station.
> LEDwholesalers 16.4ft RGB Color Changing Kit
> 
> 1 in the Rig, and 1 behind the mounted TV.
> Comes with a Remote, and you can cut them to length if need be.
> Check out my profile for pictures of my set up, located under this thread.
> 
> EDIT:
> Better yet just Click this Link.


Awesome. Thank you.









BTW that's a sweet setup.


----------



## Spectre-

Pc on the left is mine and the one on the right is my brothers

perfect communication while playing Battlefield


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Really clean and well put together! I've been meaning to try the HARX700s. Also what's on your TV?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn that looks soo good, makes me a bit jelly.

heres mine done a few things to it since my last post.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Awesome. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that's a sweet setup.


Thank You.
Sounds like you have some awesome plans in mind. I can't wait to see them come to fruition.
I love it when someone decides to go green.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I think I'm ready for winter


Awesome Setup eyefinity + Big TV nice an clean but look comfy too









What case ? FT03 or FT03 mini or something fractal ?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pc on the left is mine and the one on the right is my brothers
> 
> perfect communication while playing Battlefield


Awesome setups


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Awesome Setup eyefinity + Big TV nice an clean but look comfy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case ? FT03 or FT03 mini or something fractal ?


Unfortunately not. It's a Haf X. I'm in the process of planning out how I'm going to downsize my entire build. Trying to find a case that supports (2) 240 rad's with room for (2) 5.25" bays is turning out to be a big challenge


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That back light though.....nice.
> 
> Nice set up too @rrims.


Thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I installed two of these for my work station.
> LEDwholesalers 16.4ft RGB Color Changing Kit
> 
> 1 in the Rig, and 1 behind the mounted TV.
> Comes with a Remote, and you can cut them to length if need be.
> Check out my profile for pictures of my set up, located under this thread.
> 
> EDIT:
> Better yet just Click this Link.


Same one I'm using. Switched from IKEA Dioder. It's cheaper, brighter, and way more color options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Damn that looks soo good, makes me a bit jelly.
> 
> heres mine done a few things to it since my last post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! I'm a bit extremely jelly of that can collection. Nice "Beach Bums" as well.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


i know these headphones. aren't they one of the most expensive headphones or sumthin


----------



## Simca

No, not even close. They're Audeze LCD-2s. They're a nice planar headphone in the 800-1200 USD range.

In those pictures he also has the HD800 and the HIFIMAN HE-500.

And probably a DT770 tucked away in the back.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> heres mine done a few things to it since my last post.


Money: I can tell you have it









Nice setup and nice gear


----------



## Singledigit

.


----------



## Singledigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> I think I'm ready for winter


what desk is this?


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> what desk is this?


It's a desk I built from scratch. The link to the imgur build log is in my signature


----------



## RushiMP

Turned on the lights and took a few more pictures.

Right wall:



Gaming Corner:



Working Corner:



Back Office:



New Game 'Work'station:







New Work Workstation:



New Productivity Workstation:





Assembly Area:



New Toys:


----------



## Jollyburner

so much cleaning to do to take a picture of my degen pit... but I will do it.









no one will vote for a pile of trash... 1382 desk piled items to find homes for...


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, not even close. They're Audeze LCD-2s. They're a nice planar headphone in the 800-1200 USD range.
> 
> In those pictures he also has the HD800 and the HIFIMAN HE-500.
> 
> And probably a DT770 tucked away in the back.


How do you know i have dt770s as well? remember a previous post? Ive also got a pair of HD650s lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> How do you know i have dt770s as well? remember a previous post? Ive also got a pair of HD650s lol




They're behind your monitors.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*


What kind of monitors are you using for this kind of work?


----------



## RushiMP

Barco 5MP Greyscale

http://www.barco.com/en/products-solutions/displays-monitors-workstations/medical-displays/diagnostic-displays/5-megapixel-premium-diagnostic-grayscale-display.aspx


----------



## JTHMfreak

I obviously need to do whatever it is that rush does for a living


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Barco 5MP Greyscale
> 
> http://www.barco.com/en/products-solutions/displays-monitors-workstations/medical-displays/diagnostic-displays/5-megapixel-premium-diagnostic-grayscale-display.aspx


I wouldn't mind seeing the specs of all the hardware you posted


----------



## RushiMP

Hardware is very similar to most others. I like look of old iron like SGI and SUN, so I case mod them to modern specs.

Game Station:

-Intel 4770K 4.8 Ghz on an H100 with Silverstone 140mm Fans

-Asus Maximus VI Extreme

-Corsair Vengence PRO 16GB DDR 2400

-Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB

-GTX Titan x 2 1202/7000

-Corsair AX 1200

-NEC Multisync P402 40" LCD x 3

-NEC Multisync 20"

-SGI Fuel Fascia with Corsair 650D Chassis

Work Station:

-Dell Precision T5600

-Intel E5-2689 x 2

-64 GB DDR3 1600

-Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB

-Nvidia Quadro K2000D

-Nvidia NVS 300

-Barco 21.3" 5MP Greyscale x 2

-Barco 20" 2MP Color

Productivity Station:

-AMD FX-8350

-Asus A588M

-Corsair Dominator GT 16 GB 1600

-AMD FX5900 2 GB

-Seasonic 760 Platinum

-Dell 24" and Dell 19" x 2

-SGI Octane Chassis with custom aluminium chassis.


----------



## Singledigit

In store for a new desk. ATM, might be thinking of just doing the do it yourself door desk. I really like how long and deep i(width) t is. That way I can do homework on it as well.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> New Toys:


Just got the same heat pumps installed in my house, working great so far









Nice setup though!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> 
> 
> and also updated new tv sharp aquos!!!


Lovely man...is that a tv ?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my room. Threw in pics of my keyboard because I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics of my pc are in the sig if anyone is interested.


I have pretty much the same desk as you except mine has two pedestals on the top layer for monitors.


----------



## bobcarrizal

Yes


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Turned on the lights and took a few more pictures.
> 
> Right wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Working Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Back Office:
> 
> 
> 
> New Game 'Work'station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Work Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> New Productivity Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly Area:
> 
> 
> 
> New Toys:


Daaaaamn, what do you do for living? So much gear









btw: What Monitors are you using in the gaming corner? Looks pretty nice to have such big screens to game. Nice idea with the z906 speakers







I'll have mine next to the TV, going to post my setup soon. I'm currently moving to another room


----------



## RushiMP

I am an interventional radiologist. Only one corner is really dedicated for work, the rest if for gaming and folding.

The gaming monitors are NEC P402.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I am an interventional radiologist. Only one corner is really dedicated for work, the rest if for gaming and folding.
> 
> The gaming monitors are NEC P402.


damnit those monitors are quiet expensive xD If I would get so big screens, I'd probably go for Samsung TV's, because they have such a really really small bezel


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> damnit those monitors are quiet expensive xD If I would get so big screens, I'd probably go for Samsung TV's, because they have such a really really small bezel


I know, its irrational. NEC just makes me tingle inside.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> damnit those monitors are quiet expensive xD If I would get so big screens, I'd probably go for Samsung TV's, because they have such a really really small bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, its irrational. NEC just makes me tingle inside.
Click to expand...

Pff, don't feel bad, I buy nothing but UltraSharps now. NEC is more or less the same way.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I have pretty much the same desk as you except mine has two pedestals on the top layer for monitors.


I had it too, I removed them


----------



## tuffy12345

RushiMP I believe we have a winrar ITT.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I had it too, I removed them


Did you cut the medal sides?


----------



## kzim9

Some night shots during the FFW.......


----------



## zamdam

How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


NOPE

nopenopenopenope


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


I used to live in Michigan and had a basement like that. I always thought, its nice and cold down here, too bad I am not alone....


----------



## twistedspace




----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> idk, I kinda like it. It's probably pretty quiet and it's dark. Nice and square for surround speaker setup.


Dont get me wrong. I love basements just as much as the next person. I have my rig setup in my basement. I just prefer being a little more alone. Haha


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


Not gonna lie, I was literally cowering away from my screen half expecting a screamer.

Nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I love basements just as much as the next person. I have my rig setup in my basement. I just prefer being a little more alone. Haha


LMAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> If I had money and the space, I would totally do this. A LAN party where no one has to bring anything! Awesome.


We could have the LAN party in this basement.. Plenty of room.. As long as they dont mind lights to occasionally flicker. Oh, and to have extremely dark corners..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Not gonna lie, I was literally cowering away from my screen half expecting a screamer.
> 
> Nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.nope.


LOL


----------



## Fatman811

Bah who's afraid of a little white dude with glowy eyes in a dark basement.......I'll just be upstairs with all the lights on if y'all need me.


----------



## Nick7269

Oops, my bad. Bad post


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> LMAO
> We could have the LAN party in this basement.. Plenty of room.. As long as they dont mind lights to occasionally flicker. Oh, and to have extremely dark corners..
> 
> LOL


Guys, stop posting the picture of my basement, seriously.


----------



## Cyph3r

My corner:


----------



## deafboy

Couple more:


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*






That room is PERFECT. Nice!!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Barco 5MP Greyscale
> 
> http://www.barco.com/en/products-solutions/displays-monitors-workstations/medical-displays/diagnostic-displays/5-megapixel-premium-diagnostic-grayscale-display.aspx


You killed it







Surprising to see an Interventional Radiologist share the same enthusiasm as us in computers! Great job on the setup


----------



## Danisumi

I'm currrently moving to a new room. Here's a little Teaser











I'll show some pics of my old and new room later









Sorry for the bad Quality, but I don't know why my Computer compressed that file....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I am an interventional radiologist. Only one corner is really dedicated for work, the rest if for gaming and folding.
> 
> The gaming monitors are NEC P402.


best setup i've seen. I'm actually going to school to be an xray tech now


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising to see an Interventional Radiologist share the same enthusiasm as us in computers! Great job on the setup


I was a an overclocker long before I decided to go into medicine. It was only natural for me to end up in a field that is enhanced by my tech interests. For example; my reading station does not need 32 cores for voice recognition, but why the hell not. ;-)


----------



## Jack Mac

Apparently my older camera takes horrible photos (worse than my 5S) but here they are anyway, I haven't bothered tidying up my room for these pictures, this is what it normally looks like in my room:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## T-bone Steak

It's been almost a thousand pages since I last posted here, and nearly 3 years. I'm back and now I've got a setup I'm proud of!

My first post can be found here
My second post can be found here

The overview


Crappy up close of the desk


The powerhouse!


One of my proudest moments, 10th place at FBLA nationals this last summer


Xbox and stuff


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Some night shots during the FFW.......


nice shots


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more:


Can you adopt me ?? xD


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Turned on the lights and took a few more pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Right wall:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Working Corner:
> 
> 
> 
> Back Office:
> 
> 
> 
> New Game 'Work'station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Work Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> New Productivity Workstation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembly Area:
> 
> 
> 
> New Toys:


The word jealously, just doesn't cut it.


----------



## GreatSaski

Here's my uh... computer/living/baby's play room.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreatSaski*
> 
> Here's my uh... computer/living/baby's play room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, multi purpase room FTW. Few people are foutunate enough to have a dedicated computer room/ man cave/ geek room


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Haha, multi purpase room FTW. Few people are foutunate enough to have a dedicated computer room/ man cave/ geek room


well, few people (including me) are still young and have a bedroom as a geek room/man cave







right now, I'm setting everything up in the new room


----------



## Jack Mac

I like having my bedroom as my computer room, only downside is that I don't want to mine litecoins overnight with my computer in the same room I'm trying to sleep in.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> well, few people (including me) are still young and have a bedroom as a geek room/man cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now, I'm setting everything up in the new room


Get some pictures up when you're all set up. I except it to be geek heaven!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Haha, multi purpase room FTW. Few people are foutunate enough to have a dedicated computer room/ man cave/ geek room


right now my room is for the TV area.....pc area...sleep area....baby area xD


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> right now my room is for the TV area.....pc area...sleep area....baby area xD


Yeah I'd love to have a dedicated man cave. Moving house soon so hopefully when I move I can have a dedicated-ish man cave







haha.


----------



## squad

Damn people with crazy money! nice set up's


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Get some pictures up when you're all set up. I except it to be geek heaven!


yeah, it'll be geek heaven







even though something will be missing in the first week. TV seems everywhere out of stock :S (It's a philips one)

I hope I won't disappoint anyone


----------



## Airborn

My contribution. Finished the build today



Link to build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


----------



## VindalooJim

Looking smart


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> My contribution. Finished the build today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


I hated the Hadron at first but with the sleeve job and cathodes it really doesn't look as terrible as I thought, Nice setup & build


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I hated the Hadron at first but with the sleeve job and cathodes it really doesn't look as terrible as I thought, Nice setup & build


After the linus review I cant see the name hadron and not laugh lol

Case wise it looks cool though and thats a nice layout.


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I hated the Hadron at first but with the sleeve job and cathodes it really doesn't look as terrible as I thought, Nice setup & build


Thank You


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

I need more crap on my shelves...and more monitors.


----------



## TRELOXELO

looks nice man....nice job


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> I need more crap on my shelves...and more monitors.


Love it! I'll be picking up my second U2711 soon and that would be all for me. Either that or wait for the 3440x1440 Dell monitor that will be coming out next year and run the U2711 in portrait. Portrait is really good for coding (at least for me).


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> After the linus review I cant see the name hadron and not laugh lol
> 
> Case wise it looks cool though and thats a nice layout.


Thanks


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


Hey, it's a computer room for the survival horror enthusiast.


----------



## wakuritz

Here's my station, plus a few tools from my other hobby.

(not airsoft; 5.56 STI Tac AR)


----------



## Simca

Nice, who needs a gun vault when you're a man's man.


----------



## iamacyborg

Anyone who checks the Battlestations subreddit on occasion will have probably seen this yesterday or today, but it's mine.


----------



## IAmDay

Saw it and downvoted because my setup sucks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Saw it and downvoted because my setup sucks.


huehuehuehue


----------



## hambone96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak*
> 
> It's been almost a thousand pages since I last posted here, and nearly 3 years. I'm back and now I've got a setup I'm proud of!
> 
> My first post can be found here
> My second post can be found here
> 
> The overview
> 
> 
> Crappy up close of the desk
> 
> 
> The powerhouse!
> 
> 
> One of my proudest moments, 10th place at FBLA nationals this last summer
> 
> 
> Xbox and stuff


Congrats on the FBLA trophy!








I was 1st for Computer Problem Solving in Alabama last summer. No hope for a National place though


----------



## T-bone Steak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hambone96*
> 
> Congrats on the FBLA trophy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 1st for Computer Problem Solving in Alabama last summer. No hope for a National place though


Third time was the charm for me, did you go to Cali?


----------



## hambone96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak*
> 
> Third time was the charm for me, did you go to Cali?


Sure did, soo many people there!


----------



## HPE1000

hambone and tbone talking to each other


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## 66racer

Lol


----------



## NYMD

Giant bezelled monitors to match the giant bezelled windows....


----------



## SalisburySteak

That is so beautiful^


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Giant bezelled monitors to match the giant bezelled windows....


Looks like you should get A nice chair along with your pc upgrades, imo.

Nice setup otherwise, love the view and mini fridge(a must have in a pc room)


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hambone96*
> 
> Congrats on the FBLA trophy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was 1st for Computer Problem Solving in Alabama last summer. No hope for a National place though


Judging from your computers, and placement in a computer division...I'm going to guess....Bob Jones. Can I get Bob Jones for $100?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> That is so beautiful^


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Looks like you should get A nice chair along with your pc upgrades, imo.
> 
> Nice setup otherwise, love the view and mini fridge(a must have in a pc room)


lol can't tell if serious... fry.jpg

The chair is a Brno from the 1950s redone in Knoll fabric. Mini fridge is either a Fractal R4 or a 16TB ZFS-z2 NAS, not sure which.


----------



## hambone96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Judging from your computers, and placement in a computer division...I'm going to guess....Bob Jones. Can I get Bob Jones for $100?


Haha, I'm a senior at Albertville. (~1 hr southeast of bob jones)








Also, watcha sayin about my computers? Lol


----------



## jjsoviet

I spy a Hifiman HE-500 and Woo Audio WA3


----------



## RushiMP

Love me some thick NEC bezels.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I need to clean up a bit more but I got the 1440p display set up last night


----------



## CSCoder4ever

woah nice setup!









I'll need to post an updated version of mine at some point... not yet tho


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> woah nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to post an updated version of mine at some point... not yet tho


Same ._.


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I need to clean up a bit more but I got the 1440p display set up last night


What table is this and are they available to buy? It looks like a decent size.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mint567*
> 
> What table is this and are they available to buy? It looks like a decent size.


Looks like a 5 or 6 foot plastic heavy duty banquet folding table, they're available at hardware stores, some office stores, and other misc stores for around $30-80 (generally) depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looks like a 5 or 6 foot plastic heavy duty banquet folding table, they're available at hardware stores, some office stores, and other misc stores for around $30-80 (generally) depending on what you're looking for.


Yep, hit the nail on the head. I believe it is a 6 footer but I am not 100% on that. I found it at Walmart for $50, though there are nicer ones out there that lay flatter and have a thicker table top made of more rigid plastic. Either way it sure beats a $200+ desk of equal size IMO.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I spy a Hifiman HE-500 and Woo Audio WA3


hah good eyes. It is such a nice combo, I have no upgradeitis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Love me some thick NEC bezels.


Brand new monitors but they look so old school







retro, I mean


----------



## mint567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yep, hit the nail on the head. I believe it is a 6 footer but I am not 100% on that. I found it at Walmart for $50, though there are nicer ones out there that lay flatter and have a thicker table top made of more rigid plastic. Either way it sure beats a $200+ desk of equal size IMO.


That's what I thought it was but the table top was throwing me off because it didn't look near as thick as they normally are. Thanks for the response.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I need to clean up a bit more but I got the 1440p display set up last night


Xbox 360 pad with Prodigy ftw.

Now I'm gonna have to get the Xtrac pad to cover my desk. Glass desks are a pain to clean!


----------



## RatPatrol01

It makes for an awesome desktop surface, only reason I still use it since switching to trackball


----------



## xNovax

xNovax's Humble Abode

This is my gaming/computer/gun maintenance/storage room.
_The Room_













_Gun_
The room is used for cleaning, fixing, and rebuilding guns, My favorite out of the collection is my Glock 34.



_Network and Server Rack_
I have a home server in the room that consists of a Dell C1100 at the core. I hope to expand it soon.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## Simca

Philly, that looks sick!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks Simca! It's gonna look a lot better really soon!


----------



## the9quad

My dau
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hambone96*
> 
> Haha, I'm a senior at Albertville. (~1 hr southeast of bob jones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, watcha sayin about my computers? Lol


My daughters are juniors at Bob jones awesome high school!


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean







I also like the green/black combo


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My dau
> My daughters are juniors at Bob jones awesome high school!


Not to continue being off topic, but my Fiance's family lives in Madison and they have 2 kids that go to BJ, one just graduated and is at Auburn now with us. They live off University by the Academy. Small world. Ooooh ahhhhh


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Dat dorm room?

I'm sure the girls get wet when you tell them your OCs and temps


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Dat dorm room?
> 
> I'm sure the girls get wet when you tell them your OCs and temps


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Dat dorm room?
> 
> I'm sure the girls get wet when you tell them your OCs and temps


Pretty sure he's married, dude.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pretty sure he's married, dude.


phillyd isn't married lol.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> phillyd isn't married lol.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat dorm room?
> 
> I'm sure the girls get wet when you tell them your OCs and temps
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Dat dorm room?
> 
> I'm sure the girls get wet when you tell them your OCs and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he's married, dude.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pretty sure he's married, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> phillyd isn't married lol.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> phillyd isn't married lol.
Click to expand...

lol.

Yes to dorm room

Yes to the dropping of panties

No to the marriage. I'm 19


----------



## Simca

He means he's 91!


----------



## jameyscott

I'm 19 and married.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm 19 and married.


I wish I was still 19...


----------



## IAmDay

I'm 11 and married


----------



## Narokuu

I'm 25 and divorced >.>

sorry wanted to feel special too


----------



## RatPatrol01

Oooh ooh I'm 24 and have a cat!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Oooh ooh I'm 24 and have a cat!


I have three inside cats and two outside cats.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have three inside cats and two outside cats.











Dog > cat


----------



## Seredin

Got a tenkeyless Model M in the mail today. Looks awesome!


----------



## quadx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog > cat


That isn't a dog. Looks like a rat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog > cat


I didn't want to have to do this... but...



Baby beats all.

Also, cute kitty loves laptop warmth.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jack Mac

I really want a normal sized USB model M (up5 doesn't have PS/2 for whatever reason) but I can only find used ones


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Got a tenkeyless Model M in the mail today. Looks awesome!


I am jelly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I really want a normal sized USB model M (up5 doesn't have PS/2 for whatever reason) but I can only find used ones


You won't find an old model m with usb that has not been modded. Your best bet it getting a new unicomp model m.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I'm with HPE1000, Seredin wins

Model M TKL > Cat > Dog > Baby


----------



## Jack Mac

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I didn't want to have to do this... but...
> 
> 
> 
> Baby beats all.
> 
> Also, cute kitty loves laptop warmth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Dang, you win.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm with HPE1000, Seredin wins
> 
> Model M TKL > Cat > Dog > Baby


Why is baby at the bottom.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am jelly
> You won't find an old model m with usb that has not been modded. Your best bet it getting a new unicomp model m.


I could always get a fugly PS/2 adapter, know where I can find a new Model M?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I could always get a fugly PS/2 adapter, know where I can find a new Model M?


Are you willing to spend over probably $180?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I could always get a fugly PS/2 adapter, know where I can find a new Model M?


Model Ms aren't made anymore. Unicomp makes some Model M copies though.
*THIS* is about as close as you can get to a new "Model M"

But you can sometimes find unopened model Ms on ebay or some forums. I recently watched a TKL NIB model M sell for over 500 on ebay.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why is baby at the bottom.


Lol I'm in the minority of humans who hate children, no offense to yours, I'm sure he/she is a champ, but I am not a fan of anyone younger than good scotch


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol I'm in the minority of humans who hate children, no offense to yours, I'm sure he/she is a champ, but I am not a fan of anyone younger than good scotch


I'm guessing you aren't a huge fan of me either, then. We all know a scotch younger than 21 is worthless.







I have to admit though. I have taken a liking to Speyside 12.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hahahahaha there's a few good 18 year varieties out there. The Yamazaki 18 is wonderful, if not technically scotch since it's made in Japan


----------



## smex

But is the baby also primestable?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> But is the baby also primestable?


Well, he does like heat like his mom.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Are you willing to spend over probably $180?


Not really, keyboards aren't worth that much to me. Also, thanks Seredin, rep.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, he does like heat like his mom.


Can´t be (primestable)! The OS is installing atm and it will take several years..
.. and it never will end with updates!! ( if you do it well )


----------



## Roxycon

There is many good scotch's under 21 years in age.. The cutty sark is good for the penny and the glenfarclas 105 is just heavenly


----------



## IAmDay

I want a dog or cat. Lucky people.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Can´t be (primestable)! The OS is installing atm and it will take several years..
> .. and it never will end with updates!! ( if you do it well )


Hahaha, this genuinely made me laugh. He is in love with my computer. Sometimes we watch Netflix across three screens.

For the giggles


----------



## Simca

What are you doing? YOU'RE CRUSHING HIS SKULL!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What are you doing? YOU'RE CRUSHING HIS SKULL!


He obviously loves it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not really, keyboards aren't worth that much to me. Also, thanks Seredin, rep.


So then just get one used on ebay, you can probably find one for under 60. There is nothing wrong with a used model m, mine was used and it's 24 years old and is in pretty awesome condition.


----------



## Seredin

Yeah, you can find them for very cheap used. Do a tiny bit of research beforehand and make sure you aren't buying one of the ethernet models or to try and find some features you might want. But yes. $50 shipped isn't too uncommon for basic Model Ms.


----------



## tuffy12345

Cool cool man. Pretty good setup for a dorm. Just don't stay inside playing the vidjas all day! I did that my freshman and sophomore years and now I don't have time for games at all trying to make up for it.


----------



## ae-?a

Well my computer room is mostly empty. It just has a rack with a bunch of machines in it. (nothing else really in that entire room:



An old picture from when the rack was empty and recently bolted through the floor into the foundation:



Another old pic that shows some of the cables going through the closet:



This goes in through my bedroom closet and uses very long cables (60 foot+) that hook up to a 50 inch 4k display now (the 30 inch dell is from a few years ago):



Old desk with 30 inch dell:



Now I basically have a big desk close to where the storage rack thingy is which is now int he closet where the my 50 inch TV sits facing the bed (doubles as a TV).


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thats awesome! Your electric bill has to be high, but worth it


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog > cat


s

That is one beautiful pal, Dogs are just great =P

Here is my boy (rusty, 13 year old pomeranian)


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want a dog or cat. Lucky people.


Careful what you wish for.
Pe(s)ts are not exactly what they seem to be on that cute pictures. (that includes children too)
They are time consuming, rig-hostile, four-legged moneysinks








My geekCave needs solid aftercat cleaning every week, and he's not helping at all, indifferent basterd










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol I'm in the minority of humans who hate children, no offense to yours, I'm sure he/she is a champ, but I am not a fan of anyone younger than good scotch


A wise man.
They cost more than watercooled rig and need upgrades every week. After raising my siblings(4-way sli) I have enough kids for the rest of my life.


----------



## ctalke

My little setup in my bedroom









Don't mind the kitten

BenQ 1070 does a nice image, this awesome projector replaced my TV since this happened :/


----------



## Danisumi

So, I want to be in the Discussion too. I'M SIXTEEN









btw. here's a picture of my temporary setup till my bed room is finally done













I tried a little cablemanagment, but since it's temporary I only put some cables in the box







(THIS IS NOT FINAL)


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Yes to dorm room
> 
> Yes to the dropping of panties
> 
> No to the marriage. I'm 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> It's the Klipsh audio that does the dropping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same set up. Also in Louisville, didn't realize other OC'ers live in this hillbilly state lol.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> That is one beautiful pal, Dogs are just great =P
> 
> Here is my boy (rusty, 13 year old pomeranian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


More off topicness







, She turns 8 this year and is my BFF while gaming









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> So, I want to be in the Discussion too. I'M SIXTEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. here's a picture of my temporary setup till my bed room is finally done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a little cablemanagment, but since it's temporary I only put some cables in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (THIS IS NOT FINAL)


Are those management boxes effective? My local Container Store has them but I am skeptical on it for all the wires I have


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why is baby at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'm in the minority of humans who hate children, no offense to yours, I'm sure he/she is a champ, but I am not a fan of anyone younger than good scotch
Click to expand...

Same here, I don't hate them, but I don't like them.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Careful what you wish for.
> Pe(s)ts are not exactly what they seem to be on that cute pictures. (that includes children too)
> They are time consuming, rig-hostile, four-legged moneysinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My geekCave needs solid aftercat cleaning every week, and he's not helping at all, indifferent basterd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wise man.
> They cost more than watercooled rig and need upgrades every week. After raising my siblings(4-way sli) I have enough kids for the rest of my life.


what is that ?









Do you really like half life or something?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Well my computer room is mostly empty. It just has a rack with a bunch of machines in it. (nothing else really in that entire room:


Could you give us a run down of what we're looking at here? How much storage are we talking?


----------



## IAmDay

Well my parents own a dog and he is the best. I just need to have my own space before I get my animals







I'm going to have a big fish tank and a tiny little dog


----------



## RushiMP

Oh damn. That is a lot of potential storage space.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*


Says the person with the best setup ever


----------



## ae-?a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Could you give us a run down of what we're looking at here? How much storage are we talking?


From top to bottom a breakdown of the hardware/disks:

1u: Zeroshell router/vpn/bonding/server/etc box: i3-2120T 2.6 Ghz 35w TDP cpu, 8 GB DDR3/ECC memory: 4x1.5 TB
1u: Misc test server. Core 2 quad q6600 2.4 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2:, 2x1.5 TB
2u: Old colo box used for misc testing/backup: Core 2 quad Q6600, 8 GB DDR2: 8x.1.5 TB (upgraded after colo box upgraded to 8x3TB)
4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Older core 2 duo (forget the model), 8 GB DDR2, lsi2108 SAS + HP SAS expander: 24x1TB
4u: Main box. Dual Xeon E5 4650L (16 cores, 2.6 Ghz, 3.1 Ghz turbo), 192 GB ram, GTX 670, ARC-1280ML/ARC-1880x: 24x2TB
3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
2u: Windows box. Dual Xeon E5405 @ 2 Ghz. GTX 470 via riser, ARC-1222, 32GB DDR2. 8x1TB
1u: Monitor which slides out.
2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Dual core opteron 2 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2 (bought off ebya for $300): 24x1TB
Shelf: Old Kyocera color laser printer I got off woot for $150 which is still working good 4-5 years later on original toner.

Total space in disks: 215TB

I also have a few other machines that don't stay at my house which would add another 50-60 TB to my total.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> From top to bottom a breakdown of the hardware/disks:
> 
> 1u: Zeroshell router/vpn/bonding/server/etc box: i3-2120T 2.6 Ghz 35w TDP cpu, 8 GB DDR3/ECC memory: 4x1.5 TB
> 1u: Misc test server. Core 2 quad q6600 2.4 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2:, 2x1.5 TB
> 2u: Old colo box used for misc testing/backup: Core 2 quad Q6600, 8 GB DDR2: 8x.1.5 TB (upgraded after colo box upgraded to 8x3TB)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Older core 2 duo (forget the model), 8 GB DDR2, lsi2108 SAS + HP SAS expander: 24x1TB
> 4u: Main box. Dual Xeon E5 4650L (16 cores, 2.6 Ghz, 3.1 Ghz turbo), 192 GB ram, GTX 670, ARC-1280ML/ARC-1880x: 24x2TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 2u: Windows box. Dual Xeon E5405 @ 2 Ghz. GTX 470 via riser, ARC-1222, 32GB DDR2. 8x1TB
> 1u: Monitor which slides out.
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Dual core opteron 2 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2 (bought off ebya for $300): 24x1TB
> Shelf: Old Kyocera color laser printer I got off woot for $150 which is still working good 4-5 years later on original toner.
> 
> Total space in disks: 215TB
> 
> I also have a few other machines that don't stay at my house which would add another 50-60 TB to my total.


215 Terabytes? I like your style


----------



## ranviper

Ready for Christmas


----------



## IAmDay

Holidays are depressing


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> From top to bottom a breakdown of the hardware/disks:
> 
> 1u: Zeroshell router/vpn/bonding/server/etc box: i3-2120T 2.6 Ghz 35w TDP cpu, 8 GB DDR3/ECC memory: 4x1.5 TB
> 1u: Misc test server. Core 2 quad q6600 2.4 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2:, 2x1.5 TB
> 2u: Old colo box used for misc testing/backup: Core 2 quad Q6600, 8 GB DDR2: 8x.1.5 TB (upgraded after colo box upgraded to 8x3TB)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Older core 2 duo (forget the model), 8 GB DDR2, lsi2108 SAS + HP SAS expander: 24x1TB
> 4u: Main box. Dual Xeon E5 4650L (16 cores, 2.6 Ghz, 3.1 Ghz turbo), 192 GB ram, GTX 670, ARC-1280ML/ARC-1880x: 24x2TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 2u: Windows box. Dual Xeon E5405 @ 2 Ghz. GTX 470 via riser, ARC-1222, 32GB DDR2. 8x1TB
> 1u: Monitor which slides out.
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Dual core opteron 2 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2 (bought off ebya for $300): 24x1TB
> Shelf: Old Kyocera color laser printer I got off woot for $150 which is still working good 4-5 years later on original toner.
> 
> Total space in disks: 215TB
> 
> I also have a few other machines that don't stay at my house which would add another 50-60 TB to my total.


That's one heck of a setup to have in your house. What's it all used for?!


----------



## ae-?a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> That's one heck of a setup to have in your house. What's it all used for?!


Most of it is for storage but also hosting web/vpn and other stuff. I used to have two 150/75 FIOS connections (for 300/150) until Verizon got on my case for bandwidth usage and I had to shut down most of the servers I was running from home and move them to my colo. I don't run too much in the server-department anymore but still keep the hardware around for storage needs.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Holidays are depressing


LOL why's that?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Most of it is for storage but also hosting web/vpn and other stuff. I used to have two 150/75 FIOS connections (for 300/150) until Verizon got on my case for bandwidth usage and I had to shut down most of the servers I was running from home and move them to my colo. I don't run too much in the server-department anymore but still keep the hardware around for storage needs.


Well that's one heck of a home server you have then lol!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> LOL why's that?


To many lights and happy people. I just want to curl up in my blanket and listen to music while gaming


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> LOL why's that?


Not enough computer parts as gifts!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> More off topicness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , She turns 8 this year and is my BFF while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those management boxes effective? My local Container Store has them but I am skeptical on it for all the wires I have


Well, I have the BlueLounge CableBox and it fits a nice 9x (power bar)? I can fit all my cables for the Computer, Monitor (only 1 for now) and my speakers (Logitech z906) just fine. Here's a pic. As I said, still not final


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Ready for Christmas


After seeing this I got the idea to hang some of my old motherboards I had laying around up on my wall









Apparently my late night gaming sessions were too easily heard through the wall between my roommates room and mine so I had to move my setup to the other side of the room out of respect for my roommate. Here's how it looks now












It's getting cold here in Canada and my house is quite cold typically. Fortunately the way I have my tower positioned the hot air exausting from the back of the case is all directed right towards me









PS: Yes my room is purple, I just moved in here recently and it's a rental unit. This was the only available room and I wasn't going to say no to the great deal just because of the color. It's never really bothered me anyways


----------



## DeathAvenger

Posted a few thousand pages back.


Spoiler: Before












Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the PC on a shelf in the before pics


----------



## IAmDay

Same I like it wall mounted


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.


That front panel is awesome


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Love the PC on a shelf in the before pics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Same I like it wall mounted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That front panel is awesome


Thanks guys, I liked the wall mounted PC on a shelf, but I share the office with my gf's vanity due to a small bathroom, so I'd have hair all over it


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Ready for Christmas


What is that desk?


----------



## IAmDay

Here you go. You guys get a edited pano picture of my setup. No close ups or anything. Have fun


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> What is that desk?


TBH I have no clue. Picked it up on craigslist locally yesterday. Put it together last night, it's not the most sturdy desk by any stretch of the imagination, but it feels and looks nice. I've seen a few like it at the local Staples.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> To many lights and happy people. I just want to curl up in my blanket and listen to music while gaming


I do curl up in my blanket and game. That's why the lights are by my PC and xbox. lol.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I do curl up in my blanket and game. That's why the lights are by my PC and xbox. lol.


We should snuggle


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> We should snuggle


I'd snuggle with you for your video cards


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> We should snuggle


Only if you buy the snacks.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Only if you buy the snacks.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'd snuggle with you for your video cards


Note the rig name ''Dear Santa''







still got to snuggle though


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> From top to bottom a breakdown of the hardware/disks:
> 
> 1u: Zeroshell router/vpn/bonding/server/etc box: i3-2120T 2.6 Ghz 35w TDP cpu, 8 GB DDR3/ECC memory: 4x1.5 TB
> 1u: Misc test server. Core 2 quad q6600 2.4 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2:, 2x1.5 TB
> 2u: Old colo box used for misc testing/backup: Core 2 quad Q6600, 8 GB DDR2: 8x.1.5 TB (upgraded after colo box upgraded to 8x3TB)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Older core 2 duo (forget the model), 8 GB DDR2, lsi2108 SAS + HP SAS expander: 24x1TB
> 4u: Main box. Dual Xeon E5 4650L (16 cores, 2.6 Ghz, 3.1 Ghz turbo), 192 GB ram, GTX 670, ARC-1280ML/ARC-1880x: 24x2TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 2u: Windows box. Dual Xeon E5405 @ 2 Ghz. GTX 470 via riser, ARC-1222, 32GB DDR2. 8x1TB
> 1u: Monitor which slides out.
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Dual core opteron 2 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2 (bought off ebya for $300): 24x1TB
> Shelf: Old Kyocera color laser printer I got off woot for $150 which is still working good 4-5 years later on original toner.
> 
> Total space in disks: 215TB
> 
> I also have a few other machines that don't stay at my house which would add another 50-60 TB to my total.


215 TB is a goal worthy of aspiration. Puts my 18.2 TB to shame


----------



## ulnevrgtit




----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


really nice and cozy!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


I want to know everything about that setup including the audio


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Christmas


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing this I got the idea to hang some of my old motherboards I had laying around up on my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my late night gaming sessions were too easily heard through the wall between my roommates room and mine so I had to move my setup to the other side of the room out of respect for my roommate. Here's how it looks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting cold here in Canada and my house is quite cold typically. Fortunately the way I have my tower positioned the hot air exausting from the back of the case is all directed right towards me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Yes my room is purple, I just moved in here recently and it's a rental unit. This was the only available room and I wasn't going to say no to the great deal just because of the color. It's never really bothered me anyways


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.


Nice set up guys.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


You Tease! More pics please.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sticker bomb the whole thing!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really nice and cozy!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know everything about that setup including the audio
Click to expand...





Thanks guys.
Audio is PC>NADM51>NADC320>KEFLS50


----------



## Sazexa

Guys, I'm looking for some advice on how to arrange my room. I recently decided to get rid of my queen size bed in addition for a loft bed. I don't need all the space and entertain friends in here way too often. Also, they stay over a lot so I'm getting a pull out couch. This is basically the best way I can think of setting up the room... If anyone is good at designing, some help/advice would be greatly appreciated.



Room - 14" x 11"
Door space - 3.5" x 3.5"
Closet space - 3.5" x 2"
Window - ((4.5" from "bottom" wall, 3" long going towards the "top" wall, along the right wall which is the 11" wall.))

Computer desk - 5" x 2.5"
Dresser - 3" x 2.5"
Nightstand - 2" x 1.5"
TV stand - 6.1" x 1.3"
Loftbed frame - 6.67" x 4.85"
Coffee Table - 3.875" x 2.5"
Couch - 6.23" x 3.13"


----------



## M3nta1

Spoiler: Wow, nice design



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking for some advice on how to arrange my room. I recently decided to get rid of my queen size bed in addition for a loft bed. I don't need all the space and entertain friends in here way too often. Also, they stay over a lot so I'm getting a pull out couch. This is basically the best way I can think of setting up the room... If anyone is good at designing, some help/advice would be greatly appreciated.






Wow, thats a pretty nice setup. off the top of my head the only thing that looks odd is how close the loft bed is to your window, and how close your computer desk is to your closet. Also, im guessing the black thing is the space needed for your door? in that case, id think hard about needing the nightstand. a simple ikea shelf on the end of your bed would do essentially the same thing, and leave your entryway feeling/looking less cluttered. Really aside from that, it looks like a great use of space in my eyes.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Got a tenkeyless Model M in the mail today. Looks awesome!


What a great keyboard, I didn't even realize there were tenkeyless model Ms. What is the year on it? PS/2?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> What a great keyboard, I didn't even realize there were tenkeyless model Ms. What is the year on it? PS/2?


09-16-91
It is a PS/2 model, but I use an older DIM5 cord with a PS/2 adapter because it's black heh


----------



## ulnevrgtit

So jealous of your n64...w/007


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Got a tenkeyless Model M in the mail today. Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great keyboard, I didn't even realize there were tenkeyless model Ms. What is the year on it? PS/2?
Click to expand...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Got a tenkeyless Model M in the mail today. Looks awesome!


You made me bust out my Model M from my closet as well








I realized just how much I missed it. I found this one about to get tossed in a dumpster from a hospital clean out so I took it home and fully restored it. Its practically brand new now. Date is 1-20-93


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.


Where did you get that Desk/table? I want one


----------



## Seredin

@bgtrance
Yeah I saved full size mine from a chemistry lab trash pile. It was heartbreaking, but I gave it a good home. It's a 1986 model, much to my surprise.

@ulnevrgtit
I love that game so much. I'm trying to acquire all the "party" type games.


----------



## DeathAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> Where did you get that Desk/table? I want one


it's from Ikea,I don't know the model though, sorry. I got the top in the as is section and bought the legs after, but from what I remember they still sell the top, available in a few colors too!


----------



## xDuBz201

Case- Logiys Computer Area 51
Mobo - Gigabyte Ga-Ep45-Ud3r
Cpu - Core2Quad Q8200 @2.50Ghz
Gpu - Evga Gtx 9800+
Hdd - Western Digital 250GB 7200rpm
Psu - Ultra 750w
Memory - 4gb Ocz DDR2 800 Kit
Optical Drive - Samsung 22x DvdR/Dvd Burner
Cpu Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 +
Screens - Gateway 19" 720 Screen

Old Rig And My Old Laptop



Got Rid Of My Laptop



Moved To A Bigger Place



Got My Cm690 So I Decided To Re Do My Set Up
Old School Tv, Gateway 19" Screen, And Acer p244w 24" All Hooked Up To My Rig




Moved To Another House Again... Modded My Cm690, Added Cooler Master Hyper 212+, And Made A Window





Last Year's Set Up.
Acer p244w 24" And Gateway 19" Screen Both Hooked Up To My Rig



Last Year's Set Up Too. I Hooked Up My Emerson 32" Tv As My Main Screen And 19" Gateway Screen


Bought New Parts To Replace My 775 Rig
- xDuBz201.i5 -
Case - Modded Cooler Master Cm6900
Mobo - Z87-G41 Pc Mate
Cpu - Intel Core i5-4670K
Gpu - ???
Hdd - Western Digital 500GB 7200rpm
Psu - Corsair Cx600m
Memory - 8Gb Team Xtreem Lv DDR3 2400 Kit
Optical Drive - Samsung 22x DvdR/Dvd Burner
Cpu Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Screen - Acer p244w 24" 1080p Screen

Sorry For The Quality iPhone 4s Camera Sucks... Shoulda Used My T3i But I Cant Find My Memory Card Reader


Thanks For Looking!


----------



## theilya




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDuBz201*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case- Logiys Computer Area 51
> Mobo - Gigabyte Ga-Ep45-Ud3r
> Cpu - Core2Quad Q8200 @2.50Ghz
> Gpu - Evga Gtx 9800+
> Hdd - Western Digital 250GB 7200rpm
> Psu - Ultra 750w
> Memory - 4gb Ocz DDR2 800 Kit
> Optical Drive - Samsung 22x DvdR/Dvd Burner
> Cpu Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 +
> Screens - Gateway 19" 720 Screen
> 
> Old Rig And My Old Laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Got Rid Of My Laptop
> 
> 
> 
> Moved To A Bigger Place
> 
> 
> 
> Got My Cm690 So I Decided To Re Do My Set Up
> Old School Tv, Gateway 19" Screen, And Acer p244w 24" All Hooked Up To My Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved To Another House Again... Modded My Cm690, Added Cooler Master Hyper 212+, And Made A Window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Year's Set Up.
> Acer p244w 24" And Gateway 19" Screen Both Hooked Up To My Rig
> 
> 
> 
> Last Year's Set Up Too. I Hooked Up My Emerson 32" Tv As My Main Screen And 19" Gateway Screen
> 
> 
> Bought New Parts To Replace My 775 Rig
> - xDuBz201.i5 -
> Case - Modded Cooler Master Cm6900
> Mobo - Z87-G41 Pc Mate
> Cpu - Intel Core i5-4670K
> Gpu - ???
> Hdd - Western Digital 500GB 7200rpm
> Psu - Corsair Cx600m
> Memory - 8Gb Team Xtreem Lv DDR3 2400 Kit
> Optical Drive - Samsung 22x DvdR/Dvd Burner
> Cpu Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> Screen - Acer p244w 24" 1080p Screen
> 
> Sorry For The Quality iPhone 4s Camera Sucks... Shoulda Used My T3i But I Cant Find My Memory Card Reader
> 
> 
> Thanks For Looking!


Cozy and efficient, looks good. Also silly rabbit (trix4kids), use a mini usb cable for your T3i


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*


Love your set up, and I am in love with that desk!! Do you know by chance the model/make? Where you got it?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Love your set up, and I am in love with that desk!! Do you know by chance the model/make? Where you got it?


Looks to me like another Ikea Galant


----------



## theilya

that ikea galant right corner desk

Since the pic I updated it a little. Got rid of the old wooden cabinet and picked up table extension and office cabinet.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking for some advice on how to arrange my room. I recently decided to get rid of my queen size bed in addition for a loft bed. I don't need all the space and entertain friends in here way too often. Also, they stay over a lot so I'm getting a pull out couch. This is basically the best way I can think of setting up the room... If anyone is good at designing, some help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Room - 14" x 11"
> Door space - 3.5" x 3.5"
> Closet space - 3.5" x 2"
> Window - ((4.5" from "bottom" wall, 3" long going towards the "top" wall, along the right wall which is the 11" wall.))
> 
> Computer desk - 5" x 2.5"
> Dresser - 3" x 2.5"
> Nightstand - 2" x 1.5"
> TV stand - 6.1" x 1.3"
> Loftbed frame - 6.67" x 4.85"
> Coffee Table - 3.875" x 2.5"
> Couch - 6.23" x 3.13"


Just FYI chrome's got an app that you can use to do virtual room designs.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> From top to bottom a breakdown of the hardware/disks:
> 
> 1u: Zeroshell router/vpn/bonding/server/etc box: i3-2120T 2.6 Ghz 35w TDP cpu, 8 GB DDR3/ECC memory: 4x1.5 TB
> 1u: Misc test server. Core 2 quad q6600 2.4 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2:, 2x1.5 TB
> 2u: Old colo box used for misc testing/backup: Core 2 quad Q6600, 8 GB DDR2: 8x.1.5 TB (upgraded after colo box upgraded to 8x3TB)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Older core 2 duo (forget the model), 8 GB DDR2, lsi2108 SAS + HP SAS expander: 24x1TB
> 4u: Main box. Dual Xeon E5 4650L (16 cores, 2.6 Ghz, 3.1 Ghz turbo), 192 GB ram, GTX 670, ARC-1280ML/ARC-1880x: 24x2TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 3u: External DAS. Nothing but a SAS expander in it. SFF-8088 cables to 4u above it to the ARC-1880x: 15x3TB
> 2u: Windows box. Dual Xeon E5405 @ 2 Ghz. GTX 470 via riser, ARC-1222, 32GB DDR2. 8x1TB
> 1u: Monitor which slides out.
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 2u: DCM powercom UPS (1500VA)
> 4u: Solaris backup box (zfs). Dual core opteron 2 Ghz, 8 GB DDR2 (bought off ebya for $300): 24x1TB
> Shelf: Old Kyocera color laser printer I got off woot for $150 which is still working good 4-5 years later on original toner.
> 
> Total space in disks: 215TB
> 
> I also have a few other machines that don't stay at my house which would add another 50-60 TB to my total.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> Most of it is for storage but also hosting web/vpn and other stuff. I used to have two 150/75 FIOS connections (for 300/150) until Verizon got on my case for bandwidth usage and I had to shut down most of the servers I was running from home and move them to my colo. I don't run too much in the server-department anymore but still keep the hardware around for storage needs.


Wasn't it a mere 77TB a month you were using.... Naughty Houkouonchi.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Audio is PC>NADM51>NADC320>KEFLS50


hows the NADM51 ? its meant to be amazing..

isn't the C320 outpaced by the M51 and to an extent the KEFLS50? Also why didnt you go for the kef active speakers with dac+amp built in .. they look about the same and are priced simular

thanks


----------



## Quarker

Current setup


----------



## ae-?a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Wasn't it a mere 77TB a month you were using.... Naughty Houkouonchi.


One month I did use that high of which 30TB was inbound backing up off-site servers over the internet (most of inbound was completely backup data). On a normal month I was more in the 40TB range which considering maxing my connection I could do 130TB/month I don't feel that was too unreasonable to expect to be able to do. Also VZ is making less *profit* off me now for going after me and bad PR. I don't really quite get why they did it.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae-?a*
> 
> One month I did use that high of which 30TB was inbound backing up off-site servers over the internet (most of inbound was completely backup data). On a normal month I was more in the 40TB range which considering maxing my connection I could do 130TB/month I don't feel that was too unreasonable to expect to be able to do. Also VZ is making less *profit* off me now for going after me and bad PR. I don't really quite get why they did it.


It all comes down to their FUP at the end of the day I guess, I know here in the UK I can use as much bandwidth as I physically can but only between certain times. During peak usage times i'm subject to throttling and other traffic management measures, which isn't a problem 99% of the time, but it can get in the way sometimes.

Personally I would have changed providers after something like that, you were paying for a premium service!


----------



## Nick7269

Here is my current room and computer build that has been on hold because of lack of time. I am seriously wanting to get back to the computer build and building a new desk this winter. /crosses fingers


----------



## IAmDay

So I'm getting a Galant desk in a couple of weeks and I'm in the market for a new monitor. Wondering what you guys like. I really like the Acer super thin IPS monitor but the refresh rate is only 60. How are you guys liking the BenQ 120 ones? What about the Asus 144? I mostly game and do a little bit of photoshop/editing. For colors and refresh rate what should I go with?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I'm getting a Galant desk in a couple of weeks and I'm in the market for a new monitor. Wondering what you guys like. I really like the Acer super thin IPS monitor but the refresh rate is only 60. How are you guys liking the BenQ 120 ones? What about the Asus 144? I mostly game and do a little bit of photoshop/editing. For colors and refresh rate what should I go with?


What's your budget? What kind of games do you play? An overclockable Korean IPS seems like what would be best for you. You don't want to bother with the ASUS or Benq if you do photo editing, the colors are horrid out of box. I own three.







My next monitor is going to be one of those overclockable Korean monitors for my secondary set up for video editing and such.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Audio is PC>NADM51>NADC320>KEFLS50
> 
> 
> 
> hows the NADM51 ? its meant to be amazing..
> isn't the C320 outpaced by the M51 and to an extent the KEFLS50? Also why didnt you go for the kef active speakers with dac+amp built in .. they look about the same and are priced simular
> thanks
Click to expand...

The M51 sounds excellent and is extremely flexible...24/192 optical/coax/usb/hdmi DAC and pre with balanced connections and HDMI passthrough...that's a lot of functionality in one box.
The C320 is outclassed by the M51/KEFs but it holds its own. It is a renowned price/performer and is the next piece to get upgraded...all in good time. I like to take my time and demo extensively.
I wasn't interested in powered speakers...separates are always better imo and already have some audioengines.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What's your budget? What kind of games do you play? An overclockable Korean IPS seems like what would be best for you. You don't want to bother with the ASUS or Benq if you do photo editing, the colors are horrid out of box. I own three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next monitor is going to be one of those overclockable Korean monitors for my secondary set up for video editing and such.


I like the Asus 144 though ^ ^. But really only have like 250-290 to spend. So where would I find a Korean IPS?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I like the Asus 144 though ^ ^. But really only have like 250-290 to spend. So where would I find a Korean IPS?


If you like it and have a good eye for calibration, then the colors wouldn't be too horrible. Nothing like an IPS, though. You can find the Korean IPSs on Amazon and eBay. The overclockable ones might be out of your budget though.


----------



## zucciniknife

dream seller sells some pretty good ones


----------



## ericnichols1999

My new setup!







Samsung Series 7 Chronos
Logitech G500s Mouse
Corsair MM200 Mousepad
Logitech Generic Speakers
Logitech G35 Headset
Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch
Old Dell Monitor using displayfusion


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Took longer than expected, but here's my update pics in the new place.











Got the center monitor from my wife for my B day.

Got the right monitor from my neighbor for free with the rest of his crappy Dell desktop after I looked at it and discovered his PSU was shot. He just decided to buy a new one rather than have me fix the old one and gave it to me as payment for the attempt. SCORE! New monitor to use with customers PC's, and a new mobo/cpu/RAM for my HTPC build.

Got the G500 and the Steelseries mat for my B day as well. (I LOVE gift cards!)

Still very much a work in progress, and probably always will be.


----------



## Socko1965

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1795045/width/350/height/700[/IMG]

Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][/SPOILER]


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Posted a few thousand pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.


Those are some sick prints you got bro!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> My new setup!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Series 7 Chronos
> Logitech G500s Mouse
> Corsair MM200 Mousepad
> Logitech Generic Speakers
> Logitech G35 Headset
> Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch
> Old Dell Monitor using displayfusion


The new Intuos tablets look so nice. I want one even though I probably won't use it.


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> My new setup!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Series 7 Chronos
> Logitech G500s Mouse
> Corsair MM200 Mousepad
> Logitech Generic Speakers
> Logitech G35 Headset
> Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch
> Old Dell Monitor using displayfusion
> 
> 
> 
> The new Intuos tablets look so nice. I want one even though I probably won't use it.
Click to expand...

I don't use it as much as I thought I would

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just FYI chrome's got an app that you can use to do virtual room designs.


I was unaware. What's the name of the app?


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just FYI chrome's got an app that you can use to do virtual room designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware. What's the name of the app?
Click to expand...

Planner 5D and Autodesk Homestyler are good

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pidoma

I just moved into my new place and decided to setup my new desk that I got for free. This is all a WIP.

Sorry for the phone pics. Once I get it all done I will take better ones.





Office is in my garage and will be working to make it more presentable.

I still have to level the desk and decide how I want to lay it out. I set it up to see the size and make sure all the parts were there.

Don't judge the wall it's my project for next year


----------



## Bearink

What my setup looks like for now, must do some cleaning and tidy up this cable mess !


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> What my setup looks like for now, must do some cleaning and tidy up this cable mess !


Hey, is your right monitor a Asus VN247H? if so, can you tell me how to remove the stand if I want to put it onto a triple screen stand? I was looking for instructions for removing that foot, but I never saw one. I hope you can help me


----------



## IAmDay

Love that wall ^ ^


----------



## Bearink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Hey, is your right monitor a Asus 247H? if so, can you tell me how to remove the stand if I want to put it onto a triple screen stand? I was looking for instructions for removing that foot, but I never saw one. I hope you can help me


its actually a 27'' cant remember the exact model, but if yours is mounted the same way, there is 2 screws on the bottom of the monitor that you have to remove and then simply pull the monitor up while holding the foot, it should come off pretty easily


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> its actually a 27'' cant remember the exact model, but if yours is mounted the same way, there is 2 screws on the bottom of the monitor that you have to remove and then simply pull the monitor up while holding the foot, it should come off pretty easily


no screws there, mmh awkward. Maybe I'll contact Asus for that







thx nevertheless


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> no screws there, mmh awkward. Maybe I'll contact Asus for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx nevertheless


I have the Asus VN247H-P. Are you talking about the VE, VS, VN? Your question might be better suited over on this thread.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> xNovax's Humble Abode
> 
> This is my gaming/computer/gun maintenance/storage room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The Room_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gun_
> The room is used for cleaning, fixing, and rebuilding guns, My favorite out of the collection is my Glock 34.
> 
> 
> 
> _Network and Server Rack_
> I have a home server in the room that consists of a Dell C1100 at the core. I hope to expand it soon.


Not a single comment on my post.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Not a single comment on my post.


S'matta? You thirsty?


----------



## tonylazygoat

the thirst is real....


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


great shot buddy.


----------



## deafboy

Moved (again)... new setup, still some things to do though.


----------



## Seredin

That looks really good. I think we have the same tv.

Did that riser come with your desk, or is it an addon? If it's an addon, where'd you get it and for how much?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Moved (again)... new setup, still some things to do though.


You have one of the Mnt Dew Xboxes? So jelly....


----------



## deafboy

Thanks.







Riser definitely didn't come with the desk. The desk is just a standard Ikea Galant. I then just took a matching piece of wood (from an old ikea bed, old footboard) and set it on top of some aluminum extrusion, granted 6"x6" extrusion is a bit much to hold a few monitors, lol.

edit: lol, yeah, won it way back


----------



## IAmDay

mtn dew xbox


----------



## Coree

Before:


After:




What do you guys think?
As you can see, nearly no wire spaghetti when looking under the table.








The problem is, that there is now too much space on my desk. Help guys what should I put there :F


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think this wall is missing something.
But what that could be? ^^


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I think this wall is missing something.
> But what that could be? ^^


Haha







I know what you mean, took me a while to understand lol.
Hmm, maybe an animal which is rainbow coloured


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> As you can see, nearly no wire spaghetti when looking under the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, that there is now too much space on my desk. Help guys what should I put there :F


Easy, get some studio monitors or bookshelf speakers, maybe an oversized headphone amp/DAC combo, and then a nixie clock on the right side to top it off









Looks great as is though, ultra clean


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> mtn dew xbox


Apparently there's one for sale on ebay for $140

I still have my original xbox, those things were built like tanks.


----------



## blackfox2526

After two years here is mine
Crappy Phone Photo, sorry !


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> As you can see, nearly no wire spaghetti when looking under the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, that there is now too much space on my desk. Help guys what should I put there :F


wow dude nice work

can you show us the magic behind the scenes? really need to see a photo of how you can acheive that I must learn coz in my ex room was bad and now moved to small room so when the desktop arrive must have good plan for cables


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> As you can see, nearly no wire spaghetti when looking under the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, that there is now too much space on my desk. Help guys what should I put there :F


More monitors.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> After two years here is mine
> Crappy Phone Photo, sorry !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like those ultra wide panels. Nice setup.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> After two years here is mine
> Crappy Phone Photo, sorry !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First off welcome to OCN







Hope you enjoy your stay here








What are your specs for the computer? Also I love John Cena


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> After two years here is mine
> Crappy Phone Photo, sorry !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That 21:9 display.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> wow dude nice work
> 
> can you show us the magic behind the scenes? really need to see a photo of how you can acheive that I must learn coz in my ex room was bad and now moved to small room so when the desktop arrive must have good plan for cables


Just make some holes for screws, then lay the wires atop of them. Simple and easy!


----------



## RushiMP

Nice setup Blackfox. I especially like how you managed to organize your console gear.


----------



## Simca




----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks clean. at first look I thought you were cool with the Magic the Gathering dice. then I realized the were D&D dice. still cool, but not as cool as if they were MTG life counter.


----------



## Remix65

those shots, shots, shots-shots-shots
shots shots-shots-shots shots shots-shots-shots everybady.


----------



## jboylan

I guess I'll throw my room into the mix, it's not much but its got everything I need and enjoy and serves me a variety of purposes.





Its got all of my hobbies and interests, video games, movies, airsoft, RC, and space to work on everything. Enjoy!


----------



## deafboy

Much approval... Nice


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> those shots, shots, shots-shots-shots
> shots shots-shots-shots shots shots-shots-shots everybady.


If you ain't gettin shots get the .... out da threaadddd


----------



## blackfox2526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> First off welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your specs for the computer? Also I love John Cena


Thanks Man. Feels like Home really
yeah but he lost to randy @TLC







what the ... They thinking !
it'a 3960 @ 4.2 and 1.22V + 2 * 780 Ti sli + 16 GB 2133 Gskiil + 2 * ssd ocz vertex 3
you can find it in my gaming rig spec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Nice setup Blackfox. I especially like how you managed to organize your console gear.


Thanks Man !!!
have a lot of idea but no time for it !!!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jboylan*
> 
> I guess I'll throw my room into the mix, it's not much but its got everything I need and enjoy and serves me a variety of purposes.
> 
> 
> Its got all of my hobbies and interests, video games, movies, airsoft, RC, and space to work on everything. Enjoy!


Sexy wall.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> If you ain't gettin shots get the .... out da threaadddd


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Ready for Christmas


Motherboards on the wall, that's what I am talking bout.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jboylan*
> 
> I guess I'll throw my room into the mix, it's not much but its got everything I need and enjoy and serves me a variety of purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Its got all of my hobbies and interests, video games, movies, airsoft, RC, and space to work on everything. Enjoy!


I keep seeing peoples airsoft collections and occasionally firearms and I must keep reminding myself to resist the urge to share, the NSA is trolling.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I keep seeing peoples airsoft collections and occasionally firearms and I must keep reminding myself to resist the urge to share, the NSA is trolling.


Might as well now, you just tipped them off anyways.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Might as well now, you just tipped them off anyways.


nsa is like god. they know everything. might as well just share.


----------



## RushiMP

Man this place is going to get me in trouble. I can hear my wife now "Remember, do not mistake desire for oppourtunity..."

Maybe someone should start a thread: "Official Weapons Locker" thread.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Motherboards on the wall, that's what I am talking bout.


Indeed eh! After I saw that shot I had to throw up some old boards on mine


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Indeed eh! After I saw that shot I had to throw up some old boards on mine


Might do that with my UP5 TH when I retire it, it's a gorgeous looking board.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Man this place is going to get me in trouble. I can hear my wife now "Remember, do not mistake desire for oppourtunity..."
> 
> Maybe someone should start a thread: "Official Weapons Locker" thread.


Some one should start that thread, honestly cant believe that thread doesn't already exist.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Motherboards on the wall, that's what I am talking bout.


lol. I used to have 3 on the wall, but then I moved my new desk there and put up some posters on my adjacent wall and it was just too much.


----------



## WaRTaco

My latest set up with my new Haswell Retina Macbook Pro. I don't want to hear anything from Apple haters. I don't game much.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> My latest set up with my new Haswell Retina Macbook Pro. I don't want to hear anything from Apple haters. I don't game much.


Nice looking setup.
And I hear ya on the apple haters, I don't personally like their stuff that much, but to each their own.
I don't see why people feel the need to tear other peoples setups apart like that.

Hope you enjoy the new purchase!


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> x; height: 1272px">
> [/URL]


how do you like the kefs, simca? Love the dark cherry color.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Sold the FW900


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900


Wuuuuut!? Why!?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Sold the FW900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuut!? Why!?
Click to expand...

It was time to move on. I needed the screen real estate, I needed the desk real estate, and I've been dying to get my hands on a quality IPS panel for some time now. I sold the FW900 for $600, and bought the ASUS for $499.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> It was time to move on. I needed the screen real estate, I needed the desk real estate, and I've been dying to get my hands on a quality IPS panel for some time now. I sold the FW900 for $600, and bought the ASUS for $499.


Doesn't the slower, blurrier panel bother you at all?


----------



## RushiMP

I had the predecessor a few years back, I remember lusting after that thing after I saw it in the window of a high end computer store in Manhattan. It was like 3K back then, with inflation its like 10K today. A few years back I snagged one of eBay for a few bills and I was most definitely like a pig in ****. I have such fond memories of that big glass bastard.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> It was time to move on. I needed the screen real estate, I needed the desk real estate, and I've been dying to get my hands on a quality IPS panel for some time now. I sold the FW900 for $600, and bought the ASUS for $499.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the slower, blurrier panel bother you at all?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. My gaming performance has tanked, mostly from input lag, followed by motion ghosting. I figure it'll take at least 2 months before my coordination gets to an acceptable level to factor in the input lag. I'll never be as good as I was with the CRT, though, and that's frightening. I wish companies still made CRTs, even if they were $1000-$2000, I'd pay $2k in a heartbeat for a brand new, widescreen, high resolution, zero-fault gaming/motion-graphics oriented CRT.

But the FW900 is a dying breed. I bought my first one for $150, sold it for $300. Bought my second one for $320, sold it for $450. Bought my third one for $350, sold it for $600. They're so sought after and there just aren't many left - they're almost fourteen years old!! I figure it was best to sell it while it still had health left, so that it still had some value. I think I made the right call. In 1-3 (or who knows how many) years when the monitor would've actually died from age or some component failure, it wouldn't have been worth ten bucks. So, I figured, sell it now, and hop on the IPS bandwagon and get with the times. I'm glad I did, the desk real estate alone is so amazing, THERE'S SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES. Having a monitor that's so sharp and accurate with a beautiful picture and tons of screen space is also very, very nice. Photo editing is fun for me again now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I had the predecessor a few years back, I remember lusting after that thing after I saw it in the window of a high end computer store in Manhattan. It was like 3K back then, with inflation its like 10K today. A few years back I snagged one of eBay for a few bills and I was most definitely like a pig in ****. I have such fond memories of that big glass bastard.


DROOL. That there's the W900, right? Man, it's been so long since I went through pages upon pages of documentation on these things.


----------



## RushiMP

Yeah, it was the SGI branded version of the Sony W900.


----------



## HexATL

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/office/emperor-1510-workstation.asp








http://www.mwelab.com/index.php/en/products/emperor-1510/e1510-gallery


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Absolutely. My gaming performance has tanked, mostly from input lag, followed by motion ghosting. I figure it'll take at least 2 months before my coordination gets to an acceptable level to factor in the input lag. I'll never be as good as I was with the CRT, though, and that's frightening. I wish companies still made CRTs, even if they were $1000-$2000, I'd pay $2k in a heartbeat for a brand new, widescreen, high resolution, zero-fault gaming/motion-graphics oriented CRT.
> 
> But the FW900 is a dying breed. I bought my first one for $150, sold it for $300. Bought my second one for $320, sold it for $450. Bought my third one for $350, sold it for $600. They're so sought after and there just aren't many left - they're almost fourteen years old!! I figure it was best to sell it while it still had health left, so that it still had some value. I think I made the right call. In 1-3 (or who knows how many) years when the monitor would've actually died from age or some component failure, it wouldn't have been worth ten bucks. So, I figured, sell it now, and hop on the IPS bandwagon and get with the times. I'm glad I did, the desk real estate alone is so amazing, THERE'S SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES. Having a monitor that's so sharp and accurate with a beautiful picture and tons of screen space is also very, very nice. Photo editing is fun for me again now!
> 
> DROOL. That there's the W900, right? Man, it's been so long since I went through pages upon pages of documentation on these things.


Have you considered getting an ASUS VG248QE for gaming? I mean, the colors are nothing to brag about but the motion clarity is near CRT level with lighboost hack.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Absolutely. My gaming performance has tanked, mostly from input lag, followed by motion ghosting. I figure it'll take at least 2 months before my coordination gets to an acceptable level to factor in the input lag. I'll never be as good as I was with the CRT, though, and that's frightening. I wish companies still made CRTs, even if they were $1000-$2000, I'd pay $2k in a heartbeat for a brand new, widescreen, high resolution, zero-fault gaming/motion-graphics oriented CRT.
> 
> But the FW900 is a dying breed. I bought my first one for $150, sold it for $300. Bought my second one for $320, sold it for $450. Bought my third one for $350, sold it for $600. They're so sought after and there just aren't many left - they're almost fourteen years old!! I figure it was best to sell it while it still had health left, so that it still had some value. I think I made the right call. In 1-3 (or who knows how many) years when the monitor would've actually died from age or some component failure, it wouldn't have been worth ten bucks. So, I figured, sell it now, and hop on the IPS bandwagon and get with the times. I'm glad I did, the desk real estate alone is so amazing, THERE'S SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES. Having a monitor that's so sharp and accurate with a beautiful picture and tons of screen space is also very, very nice. Photo editing is fun for me again now!
> 
> DROOL. That there's the W900, right? Man, it's been so long since I went through pages upon pages of documentation on these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered getting an ASUS VG248QE for gaming? I mean, the colors are nothing to brag about but the motion clarity is near CRT level with lighboost hack.
Click to expand...

I like the way those monitors look on paper... hmm. For $279 I think I might just pick one up once some extra money comes my way. I'll replace the bottom 20" TN panel with it, and use it as a dedicated gaming monitor. The 144Hz refresh rate and 1ms response time is great, but the killer here still is input lag - any word on how it stacks up on that front?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> I like the way those monitors look on paper... hmm. For $279 I think I might just pick one up once some extra money comes my way. I'll replace the bottom 20" TN panel with it, and use it as a dedicated gaming monitor. The 144Hz refresh rate and 1ms response time is great, but the killer here still is input lag - any word on how it stacks up on that front?


144hz really means nothing. http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/ Read this, it'll help you understand why this monitor is so amazing. I don't feel the input lag, but I don't have an IPS or CRT to compare to, just my older RL2450HT which is a "gaming" monitor also. I can definitely feel the difference between the two.


----------



## eBombzor

Also lightboost enables strobe backlight which drastically decreases motion blur.

Here's a realtime demo: http://www.testufo.com/#test=blackframes


----------



## metallicamaster3

Yeah, been doing some research since the first post that mentioned 'em. I'm actually taking a ride out tomorrow to pick up a pair of ViewSonic 21" CRTs for $10 for the time being, haha. Strictly for gaming. I'm already going nuts, I can't hit the broad side of a barn anymore, and I was top 6% on BF4 .


----------



## Jack Mac

According to Vega, lightboost is very close, if not better than CRTs. I couldn't be happier with my XL2420T with lightboost, I run lightboost all the time because I've gotten so used to it. I'd be sure to install 100Hz strobed (for games that you're not getting 120FPS in) and 120Hz strobed for games you're getting high FPS in via ToastyX strobelight utility.


----------



## jameyscott

Ive got 100 and 110 strobed also installed. Make sure to set 110 or 100 strobed for desktop so your gpus downclock while not in game.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> how do you like the kefs, simca? Love the dark cherry color.


Sound wise I love them. They're like a direct upgrade to my P153s. Very similar sonic taste. Major difference being there's a much larger mid bass presence, but not in the obnoxious way but more of a "fuller sound" type way.

The highs are also wonderfully delicate. They're not sharp, they're not dull. They're fantastic.

I was also surprised I ended up liking the cherry color and was almost certain I made a mistake buying that color and was kicking myself in the butt for not spending another 70 to have it in black, but I'm very happy with the price I got it for and the color is very livable.


----------



## metallicamaster3

So this is what $20 gets me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what $20 gets me.


CRT Eyefinity ftw.


----------



## carajean

Thats going to be interesting... What desk are you putting those on?


----------



## jameschisholm

cast iron, considering their weight







?


----------



## Muskaos

I still have a 21" CRT floating around, a NEC FE2111SB, which has a Sony Trinitron tube in it. I used it up until 2010, when I got a tripple LCD set up for Eyefinity. Was working great up until then. They are power hogs, though, using well over two amps all by itself.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> cast iron, considering their weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


lol! They're nowhere near as heavy as the 24" FW900, which was about 90 pounds or so if I remember correctly. These ones are only about 50-60 pounds. I'm only using one at the moment, replacing the two 20" LCDs that I had stacked on my desk. I'm going to keep one other one as a spare, and sell the other two.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> I still have a 21" CRT floating around, a NEC FE2111SB, which has a Sony Trinitron tube in it. I used it up until 2010, when I got a tripple LCD set up for Eyefinity. Was working great up until then. They are power hogs, though, using well over two amps all by itself.


Indeed! I'd love to snag that from you if you were close. Trinitron tubes > all. These ViewSonics are Shadow Mask units, so they're not exactly bright or vibrant. However, they're necessary sacrifices to be able to game correctly.


----------



## RushiMP

Notice I had my W900 on a glass desk, I had to cut a piece of 4x4 perfectly to prevent disaster. Not an easy feat in a Brooklyn studio apartment.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Took longer than expected, but here's my update pics in the new place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That room is full of awesomeness. Where did you get that Boba Fett? And that chair looks comfy, where did you that also?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*
> 
> Moved out since, my new computer setup in my office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that computer case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm looking a TV table similar to this for my retro consoles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Ready for Christmas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What desk is that? I like it.


----------



## Ithanul

Dang, so many nice setups. Where the heck do you people find such nice desks? Because I am about to go nuts on this crap IKEA one, and just build me a desk if I can't find one that is better.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, so many nice setups. Where the heck do you people find such nice desks? Because I am about to go nuts on this crap IKEA one, and just build me a desk if I can't find one that is better.


Buy a door blank, 50-60 bucks depending on your local home improvement store prices. If you're really strapped for cash, get a couple sawhorses for 25 a pair. Boom. Huge, sturdy, cheap desk.

Got some extra cash? Use some thick metal filing cabinets as desk legs. You can get those for like 30 a piece (or for almost nothing, if you live in an area with an active Goodwill or if you get lucky on Craigslist).

edit: shameless self plug http://www.overclock.net/t/1360386/budget-solid-wood-diy-desk-build-log/0_30


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, so many nice setups. Where the heck do you people find such nice desks? Because I am about to go nuts on *this crap IKEA one*, and just build me a desk if I can't find one that is better.


Is that the Galant?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> CRT Eyefinity ftw.


Hahaha. For the funnies. Metallicamaster3...make it so.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is that the Galant?


Nah, the Galant probably be a step up from this crappy particle board one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Buy a door blank, 50-60 bucks depending on your local home improvement store prices. If you're really strapped for cash, get a couple sawhorses for 25 a pair. Boom. Huge, sturdy, cheap desk.
> 
> Got some extra cash? Use some thick metal filing cabinets as desk legs. You can get those for like 30 a piece (or for almost nothing, if you live in an area with an active Goodwill or if you get lucky on Craigslist).
> 
> edit: shameless self plug http://www.overclock.net/t/1360386/budget-solid-wood-diy-desk-build-log/0_30


I remember seeing that one time. Been debating going that route. Only thing, that way to small of a desk for me. I got a huge 24HD Cintiq that takes up half of this crappy L-shape desk.

May as well show the computer room.







Even though the L-desk is crappy.





Just noticed, I got way to many books since they are bending that oak hutch.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That room is full of awesomeness. Where did you get that Boba Fett? And that chair looks comfy, where did you that also?


I got the Lego Boba clock from my wife for X mas last year. Push the head and the display lights up. It's an alarm clock. I'm not sure where she got it, but you could check Amazon and Ebay. (I'd check Amazon first. Ebay has really upped the scam and crappy seller rate lately.) The chair I picked up at a yard sale last summer. Both arms are broken, and judging by the 4 identical chairs they had with broken arms, I'd guess that's a common issue with them. There's no manufacturer tags on it anywhere and I can't find one exactly like it online anywhere. It's pretty comfy, but the arms are duct taped currently while I try and figure out a better way to fix it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I got the Lego Boba clock from my wife for X mas last year. Push the head and the display lights up. It's an alarm clock. I'm not sure where she got it, but you could check Amazon and Ebay. (I'd check Amazon first. Ebay has really upped the scam and crappy seller rate lately.) The chair I picked up at a yard sale last summer. Both arms are broken, and judging by the 4 identical chairs they had with broken arms, I'd guess that's a common issue with them. There's no manufacturer tags on it anywhere and I can't find one exactly like it online anywhere. It's pretty comfy, but the arms are duct taped currently while I try and figure out a better way to fix it.


Thanks for the help dude. I think I found it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/LEGO-Star-Wars-Minifgure-Clock/dp/B0055S05IY I may have to treat myself to one of them.

My Ikea chair I am currently using isn't too bad but I would like to upgrade, No worries mate, thanks for checking though. Could you use a high strength adhesive?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What desk is that? I like it.


Someone asked earlier and I had to regretfully tell them Im not even sure. Found it locally on Craigslist, they said it was from Staples. It's pretty sturdy and Looks real nice.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Someone asked earlier and I had to regretfully tell them Im not even sure. Found it locally on Craigslist, they said it was from Staples. It's pretty sturdy and Looks real nice.


Yeah it does look really nice. No worries mate about not knowing. I'm in the process of moving house at the moment- I'm sure I will find a nice one.

I've had a look at Ikea Galants while I was in there, and while they seem to be a popular choice here, I am unsure about the durability of them. They look like they could dent quite easily.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah it does look really nice. No worries mate about not knowing. I'm in the process of moving house at the moment- I'm sure I will find a nice one.
> 
> I've had a look at Ikea Galants while I was in there, and while they seem to be a popular choice here, I am unsure about the durability of them. They look like they could dent quite easily.


I can understand that. I have had a couple ikea bits before, seemed alright, but like you said, a bit weak. But, I suppose if you're a more gentle person, shouldn't be too much of an issue. lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Thanks for the help dude. I think I found it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/LEGO-Star-Wars-Minifgure-Clock/dp/B0055S05IY I may have to treat myself to one of them.
> 
> My Ikea chair I am currently using isn't too bad but I would like to upgrade, No worries mate, thanks for checking though. Could you use a high strength adhesive?


That's the one. They make them for the other characters as well.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> That's the one. They make them for the other characters as well.


The Darth Maul one has such a derpy face.


----------



## Jack Mac

Updated pics:


Inside the beast :O


----------



## IAmDay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Super difficult.
> 
> Look. An edit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Super difficult.
> 
> Look. An edit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Super difficult.
> 
> Look. An edit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Super difficult.
> 
> Look. An edit.


----------



## jameyscott




----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TaylorBosse

Just get set up in my new place!


Home Server Tucked away in the Closet


----------



## SomewhatInsane

There's some seriously cool rooms here. I'll be posting an update with mine later! (Also, new here. Lurked for a few days but figure I may as well try and post some, hi guys!)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaylorBosse*
> 
> Home Server Tucked away in the Closet


The poor little server looks so lonely.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohh, do I spy with my two eyes another Vsonic IEM user :O?! Are those the GR06s? One of the best sub $100 IEMs that I've ever had the wonderful chance to own/use (after testing a good 50 of them, some even in the upper 100+ range).


----------



## Simca

Those in particular are the GR07 MK2s. I have another set of GR02BE's I gave to a friend.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Those in particular are the GR07 MK2s. I have another set of GR02BE's I gave to a friend.


Ahh, you must've gotten the earlier version of it. They redid the packaging and earpieces to where the packaging was portrait (not landscape) and the earpieces are full black, with color coded insides, rather than full color.

Still, more people need to try out Vsonic products. Their IEMs are utterly fantastic.


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Here's my set up. Usually crowded with empty cans of energy drinks and empty plates.


----------



## VindalooJim

What do you use the mic for? I'm assuming it's not just gaming....


----------



## SomewhatInsane

I used to game professionally and stream. That's what I used it for.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomewhatInsane*
> 
> I used to game professionally and stream. That's what I used it for.


'game professionally'?


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 'game professionally'?


pro·fes·sion·al (pr-fsh-nl)
adj.
1.
a. Of, relating to, engaged in, or suitable for a profession: lawyers, doctors, and other professional people.
b. Conforming to the standards of a profession: professional behavior.
*2. Engaging in a given activity as a source of livelihood or as a career: a professional writer.
3. Performed by persons receiving pay: professional football.*
4. Having or showing great skill; expert: a professional repair job.

gam·ing (gmng)
n.
1. Gambling, especially casino gambling.
*2. The playing of games, especially video games*


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 'game professionally'?


He probably is a game dev or somthing similar.


----------



## SomewhatInsane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> He probably is a game dev or somthing similar.


No no, I got paid to play and did coaching, that sort of thing.


----------



## Banedox

here is my present really really messy computer setup, I also have a newer 144hz monitor and 900d computer build coming along now..


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> here is my present really really messy computer setup, I also have a newer 144hz monitor and 900d computer build coming along now..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those the KRK 8s? What sound card are you running them through?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Are those the KRK 8s? What sound card are you running them through?


They are KRK RP 5's, I have the 10S sub on the floor, I opted for the slightly smaller studio monitors and a sub.

I am running them and the logitech 5.1 system, off of a Firewire Saffire Focusrite 40, recording interface.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> They are KRK RP 5's, I have the 10S sub on the floor, I opted for the slightly smaller studio monitors and a sub.
> 
> I am running them and the logitech 5.1 system, off of a Firewire Saffire Focusrite 40, recording interface.


Are you doing any studio work? I have a studio setup at home myself.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Are you doing any studio work? I have a studio setup at home myself.


Yeah I got a minor in college for Music Production, which is why I got most of the stuff, but I need to get back into EDM and some production but right now my present motherboard gets weird cross interference that i cant fix so I get wicked DSP lag, so I cant do anything until my new computer is complete, was 4 years old so needed to upgrade!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah I got a minor in college for Music Production, which is why I got most of the stuff, but I need to get back into EDM and some production but right now my present motherboard gets weird cross interference that i cant fix so I get wicked DSP lag, so I cant do anything until my new computer is complete, was 4 years old so needed to upgrade!


Ah that's a shame man! Overall I dig your setup. I was going to get the KRK 6s but felt the Alesis MKII Actives had more low end to them which saved me buying a sub...for now.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Ah that's a shame man! Overall I dig your setup. I was going to get the KRK 6s but felt the Alesis MKII Actives had more low end to them which saved me buying a sub...for now.


Yeah thats fair enough their definitely good speakers, I will be getting back on the music train shortly! I adore the sub actually tho most others do not enjoy the thumping...


----------



## Sazexa

Moved stuff a bit. Work-in-progress. As always.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Moved stuff a bit. Work-in-progress. As always.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Like the minimalist look.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

How do you folks live without having drawers in your desks?







I could never do that... Talk about having a mess on my desk. lol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Like the minimalist look.


Thanks! The speakers set on the TV will return to my desk once I get a receiver and speaker set for my TV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> How do you folks live without having drawers in your desks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never do that... Talk about having a mess on my desk. lol


I have a closet I keep most of my clothes in, next to my desk. I also have a little dresser/nightstand thing I keep (only one drawer) full of clothes and the rest full of whatever else I need.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Moved stuff a bit. Work-in-progress. As always.


that TV mount is fantastic.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> that TV mount is fantastic.


It was all of ~$30 USD from IKEA. Call the "uppleva" or some such. Meant for 37"-52", up to 100 pounds.

It's very slim/low-profile. I do need to adjust it though, because the left corner of my TV is about 0.5' higher than the right. Enough if you're crazy obsessive about these things like me, to drive you nuts, though none of my friends notice.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Desk at work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk at work.


Looks really nice! I think we have the same desk


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks really nice! I think we have the same desk


Haha thanks! I've had this desk since 2007, it was a thing from Office Depot or Office Max (can't remember which) and branded under Sharper Image.


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Moved stuff a bit. Work-in-progress. As always.






I really like this. I have been wanting to do a build using that same case, but I need it to fit a full size gpu and psu to play @ 2560x1440p.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> I really like this. I have been wanting to do a build using that same case, but I need it to fit a full size gpu and psu to play @ 2560x1440p.


I've found myself to stop the computer gaming and become more so casual-pleb and stick with the consoles. ;]

My monitor is 2,560 x 1,440 also, but I also use it for a lot of photography work and other stuff, like some CAD stuff and 3D models for school. So, it comes in handy having the extra resolution even though I don't game.

When 4k becomes mainstream, you'll probably be able to build a small build for 2,560 x 1,440 gaming! In, you know, like five years lol
I hope Dell keeps their Ultrasharp line with the same panel, and just gets better PPI screens. I love this screen and it's colors so much.


----------



## Seredin

@Sazexa
As always, a favorite of mine.
Are you no longer playing your computer through speakers?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> @Sazexa
> As always, a favorite of mine.
> Are you no longer playing your computer through speakers?


Thanks!
Currently, no. I've got my bookshelf pair and sub linked to my TV for now. I'll be getting a little surround set up for the TV (Polk Audio RM6750 with a Denon AVR-1513) and will move the speakers back over then!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Thanks!
> Currently, no. I've got my bookshelf pair and sub linked to my TV for now. I'll be getting a little surround set up for the TV (Polk Audio RM6750 with a Denon AVR-1513) and will move the speakers back over then!


Sounds good. I'll be interested in hearing what you think about the surround set. Typically, I was under the impression that those were underwhelming.


----------



## Danisumi

Hey guys, I wasn't sure on which thread to ask this, but I'm getting a new headset and I would like to know if you could recommend me a headphonestand for it. It shouldn't be made out of hard materials (at the top where it touches the headset) and it should look overall nice too







Hope that anyone can help me

btw. MERRY CHRISTMAS (







sorry )


----------



## jameyscott

Go to the headphone club you'll get an overwhelming response


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Hey guys, I wasn't sure on which thread to ask this, but I'm getting a new headset and I would like to know if you could recommend me a headphonestand for it. It shouldn't be made out of hard materials (at the top where it touches the headset) and it should look overall nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that anyone can help me
> 
> btw. MERRY CHRISTMAS (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry )


sennheiser just came you with one


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> sennheiser just came you with one


wait what? which do you mean?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> wait what? which do you mean?


I think he meant that they just came out with a new headset, not a headphone stand

It would be the G4ME ZERO and ONE headsets found here

Edit: I personally like Woo Audio's aluminum round top headphone stands if its sitting on a desk.


----------



## Seredin

What's that you say? I'm supposed to repost my Lego stand??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I think he meant that they just came out with a new headset, not a headphone stand
> 
> It would be the G4ME ZERO and ONE headsets found here
> 
> Edit: I personally like Woo Audio's aluminum round top headphone stands if its sitting on a desk.


they look damn fine, but which is the better one out of both the G4ME Zero or the G4me ONE?

They are about the same expensive as the Astro's, BUT i really wanted a 7.1 headset. Should I go with the PC363D then or is any of the G4ME series as good as it? The shop I'm buying these headsets only has the G4ME ZERO

I would really appreciate some help ^^

Edit: from what I found out is just that the ZERO is closed design and the ONE open, so no sweating with the ONE, but yeah sure you can help me


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> wait what? which do you mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I think he meant that they just came out with a new headset, not a headphone stand
> 
> It would be the G4ME ZERO and ONE headsets found here
> 
> Edit: I personally like Woo Audio's aluminum round top headphone stands if its sitting on a desk.


I meant out*

and http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8


----------



## theilya

I use guitar hanging hook which attaches to a wall.
http://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Hanger-Holder-Mount-Display/dp/B005CX4GLE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388018256&sr=8-2&keywords=guitar+hanging


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I meant out*
> 
> and http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8


Ahh ok, yah I remember the original one, is this a revised one or?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ahh ok, yah I remember the original one, is this a revised one or?


No idea, I just saw it on Linus tech tips the other day.


----------



## speedysteve007

Alright Here is an update on my "Command Center" Lol.. last one was on 11/29/12









*OLD*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well after looking at a lot of posts i decided i should post mine. This is atm.. soon to be 3 monitors, another video card, and a new home made desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for all the photos, i believe photos speak louder then words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded Ps3 controller FTW^
> (and no i don't have a Red bull addiction and yes i happen to be very skinny<3 )






*NEW*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IAmDay

Nice setup sir! Merry Christmas btw


----------



## speedysteve007

Why thank ya! And a very merry christmas to you!


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Alright Here is an update on my "Command Center" Lol.. last one was on 11/29/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OLD*
> 
> *NEW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.
Obligatory "what desk" post.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Very nice.
> Obligatory "what desk" post.


Ha Well not sure.. My father bought two of them about 7 years ago. Dunno what brand or where they came from.. but it works


----------



## Roxycon

My god! So much red bull o.o


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> My god! So much red bull o.o


Lmao yeah.. Still drink a lot, you just dont see it xD


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I've found myself to stop the computer gaming and become more so casual-pleb and stick with the consoles. ;]
> 
> My monitor is 2,560 x 1,440 also, but I also use it for a lot of photography work and other stuff, like some CAD stuff and 3D models for school. So, it comes in handy having the extra resolution even though I don't game.
> 
> When 4k becomes mainstream, you'll probably be able to build a small build for 2,560 x 1,440 gaming! In, you know, like five years lol
> I hope Dell keeps their Ultrasharp line with the same panel, and just gets better PPI screens. I love this screen and it's colors so much.


I like the sound of 4k monitors progressing. I find myself slowly walking away from gaming as i get older, I just need to be honest with myself; I want the simplicity.


----------



## FerminTigas




----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Ha Well not sure.. My father bought two of them about 7 years ago. Dunno what brand or where they came from.. but it works


Well if you want to know what brand it prolly dosent exist, I had the exact same desk for many many years... It was a particleboard desk from staples many years back.. I actually about 4 months ago took a sledge hammer to it cause i didnt want it anymore plus It was starting to fall apart cause i moved it a few to many times. not a desk that comes apart nice.

I replaced it with a steel and composite desk from the 70's! so it uses real screws and bolts sturdy as a tank.... like this


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*


nice new look/room you've got there Fermin.
liked your chair also


----------



## xTehJack

Taken with a iPhone 4! Don't expect any amazing pics as I didn't get out a Nikon to take these.



Additional Pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















^^ in spoiler guitar included as my music is apart of my gaming set-up! It's a butterscotch fender telecaster guitar! It's a flightstick not a joypad or w/e. I play flight simulators and used it in BF3


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Very nice.
> Obligatory "what desk" post.


Look to be the same one I got. One of old low end IKEA L-shape desk.


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well if you want to know what brand it prolly dosent exist, I had the exact same desk for many many years... It was a particleboard desk from staples many years back.. I actually about 4 months ago took a sledge hammer to it cause i didnt want it anymore plus It was starting to fall apart cause i moved it a few to many times. not a desk that comes apart nice.
> 
> I replaced it with a steel and composite desk from the 70's! so it uses real screws and bolts sturdy as a tank.... like this


Haha yeah this thing is falling apart from a few moves.. so its glued and screwed out the rear xD This spring im gonna fab up an aluminum corner desk, Something a little more sturdy and manly


----------



## Muskaos

Pressboard desks don't usually last long if you move a lot. I'm going to replace a few components on the one I have in the office with real wood parts, just to increase the longevity. Not a big fan of cam-lock fasteners.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## Sazexa

Pretty nice, no exposed wires. Make sure you're careful, a lot of times fire can damage the screen over time.


----------



## zucciniknife

My PC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Father's Area


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Server


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Brother's Zone


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Misc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT2: And yes I did buy my kit with my money.









EDIT1: Well somehow I derped and all the images got rotated upside down.

How you all have vesa mounts


----------



## Seredin

I see you're from Fort Collins, but something tells me you're posting from Australia.


----------



## HPE1000

LOL


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> My PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father's Area
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Server
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Zone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: And yes I did buy my kit with my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT1: Well somehow I derped and all the images got rotated upside down.
> 
> How you all have vesa mounts


Score 1 for mobile ocn.


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: 1 year ago



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> The sig rig and iMac:
> 
> My "new" Dell Optiplex 745 connected to the TV. I'm hoping to upgrade that from the E6300 to a Q6600 in the near future and put a decent video card in it.
> 
> Sorry about the focus on this one, but I'm too lazy to get out my camera and tripod again:






I finally finished my desk build today and cleaned up the cables


----------



## IAmDay

I want


----------



## deafboy

Gorgeous, love the desk, it's been a long time coming, I had actually forgotten about your build (sorry








) came out wonderful though


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 
> I finally finished my desk build today and cleaned up the cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice mate. You've done a good job.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Haha yeah this thing is falling apart from a few moves.. so its glued and screwed out the rear xD This spring im gonna fab up an aluminum corner desk, Something a little more sturdy and manly


This is my present desk look! Messy lol


----------



## pokerapar88

This is my desk build today, but I have a 32" LED 3D TV now instead of that 24" LCD:







Yeah I need to do some cable management...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pretty nice, no exposed wires. Make sure you're careful, a lot of times fire can damage the screen over time.


Thanks!


----------



## Screams

Well heres mine:










Better Quality Picture Here

(Desk is just corian stuck to wall with stainless steel legs for support, looks Sweeet)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Well heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Quality Picture Here
> 
> (Desk is just corian stuck to wall with stainless steel legs for support, looks Sweeet)


Do you like your Shimian or your Qnix more?


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## FerminTigas

..


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> nice new look/room you've got there Fermin.
> liked your chair also


Thanks bro.


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Score 1 for mobile ocn.


Last time I ever use it lol.

I absolutely hate browsing on phones.


----------



## Simca

Browsing OCN Mobile is pretty brilliant actually.


----------



## jameyscott

If you are masochistic, then yes browsing ocn mobile is brilliant.


----------



## Simca

If you're slow in the head, OCN mobile would be very difficult to navigate.


----------



## jameyscott

It's not difficult to navigate. It's actually laid out quite well, but when I can't open spoilers, open the correct picture, etc I am not happy with it.


----------



## Simca

Sounds like your phone is garbage cuz I have no problems doing so on mine. Simple click.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like your phone is garbage cuz I have no problems doing so on mine. Simple click.


He must own a Windows phone


----------



## RatPatrol01

I actually liked OCN better in IE 10 mobile on my old Lumia 822 than I do in Chrome on my Nexus 4


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like your phone is garbage cuz I have no problems doing so on mine. Simple click.


Yeah, the Note 2 with Chrome is garbage.


----------



## Simca

Note 2? Yep, garbage.

How do you like your boombox phone? Do you carry it in a backpack?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like your phone is garbage cuz I have no problems doing so on mine. Simple click.


Nexus 5 master race.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Nexus 5 master race.


How do you like your non-removable battery and lack of micro-sd card slot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Note 2? Yep, garbage.
> 
> How do you like your boombox phone? Do you carry it in a backpack?


Are you a midget? I'm normal sized and carry it in my front pocket with an otterbox defender. I don't get how it is garbage once you install a custom rom... quad core phone that I can undervolt and lasts me 2 days of heavy use on the stock battery? Yeah, I'll take that.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Gorgeous, love the desk, it's been a long time coming, I had actually forgotten about your build (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) came out wonderful though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Very nice mate. You've done a good job.


Thanks guys


----------



## IAmDay

I love my iphone


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do you like your non-removable battery and lack of micro-sd card slot?
> Are you a midget? I'm normal sized and carry it in my front pocket with an otterbox defender. I don't get how it is garbage once you install a custom rom... quad core phone that I can undervolt and lasts me 2 days of heavy use on the stock battery? Yeah, I'll take that.


Seeing as I only need one battery and don't need to buy multiple batteries to get me through the day it's K. Don't need micro SD card slot cuz I have 32GB already and can stream anything else I would want. Are you using a 64GB SD card? Didn't know those were supported. Wanna tell us something like you swap multiple SD cards?









So you took a massive phone and added a massive case on it. So it's the size of a toaster now.

Crapphone can't click on spoilers.


----------



## vlps5122




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Seeing as I only need one battery and don't need to buy multiple batteries to get me through the day it's K. Don't need micro SD card slot cuz I have 32GB already and can stream anything else I would want. Are you using a 64GB SD card? Didn't know those were supported. Wanna tell us something like you swap multiple SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you took a massive phone and added a massive case on it. So it's the size of a toaster now.
> 
> Crapphone can't click on spoilers.


Have fun in a year or so when your battery life turns to crap and you can't replace it.







I don't have an SD card currently, but if I wanted to I could throw 256GB full size SD cards into this. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2239413 Not to mention room to throw in multiple sim cards and get coverage err' where.

Have fun with a phone that you can't make to fit your needs. I'll happily stay over here where I can do anything and everything I want to do with my phone. Had this phone for almost a full year and bought it used from a family member. fully unlocked to any carrier I want including a CDMA network considering it is a VZW phone.

The phone is big enough to where I can switch to desktop OCN and still have a great experience. Have fun with your sub-par phone.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do you like your non-removable battery and lack of micro-sd card slot?
> 
> Are you a midget? I'm normal sized and carry it in my front pocket with an otterbox defender. I don't get how it is garbage once you install a custom rom... quad core phone that I can undervolt and lasts me 2 days of heavy use on the stock battery? Yeah, I'll take that.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I only need one battery and don't need to buy multiple batteries to get me through the day it's K. Don't need micro SD card slot cuz I have 32GB already and can stream anything else I would want. Are you using a 64GB SD card? Didn't know those were supported. Wanna tell us something like you swap multiple SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you took a massive phone and added a massive case on it. So it's the size of a toaster now.
> 
> Crapphone can't click on spoilers.
Click to expand...

What she said.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What she said.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Seeing as I only need one battery and don't need to buy multiple batteries to get me through the day it's K. Don't need micro SD card slot cuz I have 32GB already and can stream anything else I would want. Are you using a 64GB SD card? Didn't know those were supported. Wanna tell us something like you swap multiple SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you took a massive phone and added a massive case on it. So it's the size of a toaster now.
> 
> Crapphone can't click on spoilers.


I use a 64 GB SD on my GS4 running cyanogenmod.

I've used the note 3 and I have to say its size isn't really too large. When I used it it fit into my hand rather nicely and also has a nice flat profile in a pocket.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I use a 64 GB SD on my GS4 running cyanogenmod.
> 
> I've used the note 3 and I have to say its size isn't really too large. When I used it it fit into my hand rather nicely and also has a nice flat profile in a pocket.


There's no reasoning with Simca. It's impossibru. She's going to call your phone crap, too. At stock it isn't really that great, but ehh touchwiz whatchu gonna do.


----------



## Simca

Herrr, why can't I hold all these features I don't use.


----------



## pepejovi

I just know the Nexus 5 is superior because I have one.


----------



## Simca

Basically.


----------



## IAmDay

That is my next phone


----------



## VindalooJim

I guess this thread has turned into a "my mobile phone makes me have a bigger e-peen than you thread"


----------



## Simca

No cuz your phone sucks if it's not a Nexus 5. It's a fact.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No cuz your phone sucks if it's not a Nexus 5. It's a fact.


Yup, I read this on wikipedia today.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yup, I read this on wikipedia today.


Then it must be right.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yup, I read this on wikipedia today.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it must be right.
Click to expand...

Obviously, wikipedia is only edited by smart people, not just anyone can go and edit those articles.


----------



## Simca

Basically.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*


Aware.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Obviously, wikipedia is only edited by smart people, not just anyone can go and edit those articles.


Obviously. Best resource to find quality information. Stupid teachers at secondary school tend to disagree though.


----------



## xTehJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*


desk?


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*


Wallpaper?


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> This is my present desk look! Messy lol


OH that would drive me bonkers! LOL

I know im pretty excited.. looks like i might have all of next week off.. Im thinking i will clean my shop and build a desk if all goes right!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTehJack*
> 
> desk?


I'll take a guess and default to a galant variant here: Linky

Legs look a tad bigger though however
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Wallpaper?


Linksss


----------



## eBombzor

Does anyone have a standing desk?

All these "Sitting = death" articles on the web make me scared of sitting down, but I don't know where to start with this.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does anyone have a standing desk?
> 
> All these "Sitting = death" articles on the web make me scared of sitting down, but I don't know where to start with this.


Don't worry about it. You'l die happy and comfortable. If you are really interested in one I believe Ergotron has some great sit/stand desks that you can change in between.




I'd go with this, it is cheap.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTehJack*
> 
> desk?


ikea galant with t legs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Wallpaper?


http://www.wallsave.com/wallpapers/1920x1080/hybrid-fit/122119/hybrid-fit-eat-lift-misc-sleep-repeat-pic-bodybuilding-com-forums-122119.jpg

nothing special, its just from the bodybuilding.com forum i go on


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*


Nice set up guys!


----------



## zucciniknife

I stood continuously for 14 hours when I was doing some building, it takes a toll on the knees.

If you exercise at least a bit you should be fine. The whole sitting down thing is just a comment on our sedentary lifestyle.

Even so, just get up for every hour or two at the computer and walk around for five or ten minutes.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I stood continuously for 14 hours when I was doing some building, it takes a toll on the knees.
> 
> If you exercise at least a bit you should be fine. The whole sitting down thing is just a comment on our sedentary lifestyle.
> 
> Even so, just get up for every hour or two at the computer and walk around for five or ten minutes.


If I get up from my chair every few hours how am I supposed to get high score??


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get up from my chair every few hours how am I supposed to get high score??


Wear one of them virtual reality helmets and play while you excercise? I don't know XD.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Wear one of them virtual reality helmets and play while you excercise? I don't know XD.


This is the only way to be on top.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This is the only way to be on top.


Touché, and bravo! Off topic I friggen love that episode. Classic.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's not difficult to navigate. It's actually laid out quite well, but when I can't open spoilers, open the correct picture, etc I am not happy with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, the Note 2 with Chrome is garbage.


I'm on a Note 2 and have no issues with spoilers or pictures in Chrome or stock browser. Tested on stock TouchWiz 4.1.2 and current AOKP 4.3. No idea what your issue is...odd.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This is the only way to be on top.
> Touché, and bravo! Off topic I friggen love that episode. Classic.
Click to expand...




^so funny!!!
cant help it...warning poopsikins


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't worry about it. You'l die happy and comfortable. If you are really interested in one I believe Ergotron has some great sit/stand desks that you can change in between.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with this, it is cheap.


Wow, I might actually do that this weekend.

Very awesome!









+Rep


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's not difficult to navigate. It's actually laid out quite well, but when I can't open spoilers, open the correct picture, etc I am not happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, the Note 2 with Chrome is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on a Note 2 and have no issues with spoilers or pictures in Chrome or stock browser. Tested on stock TouchWiz 4.1.2 and current AOKP 4.3. No idea what your issue is...odd.
Click to expand...

Ya'll complain about your smartphones, here I am happy with my cheap little POC


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This is the only way to be on top.


That's no joke...


----------



## Screams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Do you like your Shimian or your Qnix more?
> 
> 
> 
> well my qnix is oc'd to 120Hz but in terms of colour reproduction the shimain is ALOT better.
> 
> I use that monitor for youtube/movies etc etc
> 
> Gotta make a custom vesa mount for shimian tho, they have to be level as its ANNOYING AS. Will be fun
> 
> tl;dr I love both but qnix for gaming, shimian for movies.
Click to expand...


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Little bit of space the fiancé gives me in the basement..









One side my main PC (running OSX 10.9.1 ATM) and the other side a Q6600 MAME PC I threw together..


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> --snip--


The Carbide Air 540 is such an amazing case. Used it for my new rig =).


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> The Carbide Air 540 is such an amazing case. Used it for my new rig =).


I do like it.. Just wish it kept my 780's cooler.. :/


----------



## Remix65

carbide air 540 is one of the best cases out there. these htpc cases are looking good too.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=197

esp for us audio heads.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi Guys...


----------



## Danisumi

A few pages back I already postet my temporary setup. But now, here's my definitive setup for my bedroom/mancave.
Enjoy it.


Spoiler: General Pictures













Spoiler: Hell, yeah! Sennheiser!



Got my awesome new Headset. The Sennheiser PC 363D it's so friggin' awesome















Spoiler: Not finished



I still haven't finished my current build. It's the Blue Abstergo 900D. I'll probably finish it in about a month or so.






Spoiler: Current State of the desk



I'm not quite sure if I should add a third monitor, but I think 2 are more than enough now. I can't see the day I can start with properly streaming games















Spoiler: Cable Management



And here for all the cable management fans, I worked about 2 hours on that cabeling

















Spoiler: Last empty edge



Here's still a part of the room which is empty now. As soon as I get my Television and my Playstation 4 (the Television and the PS4 are primarely for gaming with friends, since you can't play splitscreen on a computer), I'll set the z906 speakers up. A for now I only set up the z906 to hear some music













I hope you guys like it









btw: fact that nobody cares about, Today's my Birthday




























I'll make an Egoparty for me


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi Guys...


I like this, clean and simple.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> A few pages back I already postet my temporary setup. But now, here's my definitive setup for my bedroom/mancave.
> Enjoy it.
> hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: fact that nobody cares about, Today's my Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make an Egoparty for me


Very nice, that case is huge though.









Happy Birthday!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I like this, clean and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, that case is huge though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!


thanks








If I could again decide to get the 900D or not, I wouldn't be so sure if I would still go with such a huge case instead of a smaller case with a external Rad.... But yeah, I'm quite Happy as it is now ^^


----------



## Gavush

Here's our office. It has come a long way in the last month. Got the desk for the wife's computer for 60% off at Office Depot black Friday and completed my case stand in the same timeframe. Previously my desk was where the kennel is and her old desk was centrally located on the wall. She says it's a compromise. I'm real happy with how it turned out.












Spoiler: Pic of the desks


----------



## IAmDay

You are a lefty


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You are a lefty


ha, yeah. I can work a mouse fine with my right hand too but I've used my left for the mouse while playing games since Duke Nukem 3d. I use the 10-key and all nearby buttons with my right. Makes key assignments interesting.


----------



## HansJr

ill post this up when it gets here, but my sister got this for me for christmas. paid like $120 with free shipping. Should go nice in my new apartment. Not as fancy as what most have but it will do I think.

http://www.staples.com/Sauder-August-Hill-L-Desk-Oak/product_375816#id='dropdown_494500'

pics to come!!


----------



## EpicPie

Moved some things around today.

Next step is to clean up the cables underneath the desk, upgrade monitors + wallmount, and new studio monitors. ^_^


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I like this, clean and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, that case is huge though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## ericnichols1999

Setup v.2
Imgur Link:


http://imgur.com/HzJvj


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

A link? PFFFFFT!


----------



## ericnichols1999

I am lazy so I made an imgur album and posted it everywhere. Deal with it.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmDay

What if we don't want to deal with it?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What if we don't want to deal with it?


Then take a look at your own avatar.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Then take a look at your own avatar.


oh snap


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> oh snap


lol.


----------



## ericnichols1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Then take a look at your own avatar.


#nerdburn


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> #nerdburn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> lol.


Changed it just for you guys


----------



## ACMH-K

Ah man you changed it.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericnichols1999*
> 
> #nerdburn


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Changed it just for you guys


Quick, get rid of the evidence.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Quick, get rid of the evidence.


DONE


----------



## Pip Boy

lol


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> DONE


lol.


----------



## ACMH-K

I have decided to get the ball rolling on modding my desk so I can put my rig into it guys. This is like a 90% exact replica of my current desk.


I have a long way to go, but here is some of what I have come up with so far:

The hutch is already a feature of my desk and it is not finished. The section that was moved from the right to the left is a file cabinet and the drawers are not drawn in because it is irrelevant for where I am modding.


Spoiler: To show how accurate I have been here is a picture with all my guides:


----------



## vangsfreaken

got my last monitor mounted last night! don't mind the mess, i'm in the process of cleaning and organizing both my rooms...
 
also, the second set of keyboard/mouse is for my htpc that i'm working on, i've ordered a logitech k400 that hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> got my last monitor mounted last night! don't mind the mess, i'm in the process of cleaning and organizing both my rooms...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the second set of keyboard/mouse is for my htpc that i'm working on, i've ordered a logitech k400 that hasn't arrived yet...


Nice. I love seeing others with more than 4 screens in there Computer Room.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Nice. I love seeing others with more than 4 screens in there Computer Room.


technically it's 4 plus tv








EDIT: also, if i had the money it would have been 6x ips instead of 4x tn


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Nice. I love seeing others with more than 4 screens in *there* Computer Room.


And I like seeing people spell check their posts over there.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> And I like seeing people spell check their posts over there.


I don't usually make that mistake, but there was really no need to point it out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so i'm in the market for a nice big desk, went to ikea and was not impressed at all. I think i'm gonna need to make my own


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so i'm in the market for a nice big desk, went to ikea and was not impressed at all. I think i'm gonna need to make my own


You definitely should! You can do whatever you want and tailor it to your needs.


----------



## Roxycon

Make your own, it will be awesome and personal, like mine











240x80x5 cm with an shelf for my receiver and a ghetto mounted spare psu for backlighting my monitors


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> You definitely should! You can do whatever you want and tailor it to your needs.


Yeah they wanted like ~$400 for the big galant desk and it isn't even made of wood lol. I know I can make something a lot nicer for that kind of money.


----------



## Trogdor

I'll share too









I built this room in my basement almost two years ago to the day to keep the dog out and the baby sleeping. It also happens to stay right around 68* and 45% humidity as an added bonus!


----------



## Ridingmac

My time to share. I recently moved in with my gf a few months ago and still getting my home office settled in. Heres how its up at the moment


































Sent by me


----------



## Loosenut

@ridingmac, I like how you have your rig strapped to that shelf, good looking out for your investment

edit:spelling


----------



## Ridingmac

Lol thanks you. The shelf was a bit to close so I decided on some extra security

Sent by me


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Update: Had to move in with the in-laws recently while we save for a house and since my wife and I are sharing the room she grew up in (which was never intended for 2 people







) I wasn't sure how I would ever fit a decent set up. But, where there's a will....well, you know...



Spoiler: Before









Spoiler: Room 1









Spoiler: Room 2









Spoiler: Desk









Spoiler: Rig, Fyujin 2.0









Spoiler: Set up







And Yes, that chair is very uncomfortable! Even with a pillow, after playing Battlefield for an hour my ass is killing me.....no ****


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> And Yes, that chair is very uncomfortable! Even with a pillow, after playing Battlefield for an hour my ass is killing me.....no ****


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is my simple setup


----------



## opty165

Here's a couple of my workstation.


----------



## iStatiKxUnC




----------



## Gereti

ookay, i adde dmy last pic on nominate thread (sorry for you @Bitemarks and bloodstains that you was have to edit my post but , please, tell next time if you edit post, why you edited post, becose it would help people, dont be mad







maby this was correct thread? )

So, I'm lazy, and used my bed to be on computer, maby 6-12 month's becose on winter, my room temperature go sometime's under +10*C
...and my computer table is full of... part's and trash, boxes, etc...

it's not beautifull, but it's what i use







(you guy's have so, clean table's, and meanwhile i can't keep my desk clean of stuff, more than two weeks...




laptop, is for internet radio, what i listen (and watch) sometime's


----------



## Fremish

I'm so glad I am not the only one who plastered motherboards on my walls


----------



## RushiMP

Something added, something removed, many things tweaked based on inspiration I have seen here.

First year starting off in this office, its going to be a good year....

Workstations:



SGI Fuel + Corsair Obsidian 650D Mod

Haswell & Titan SLI





SGI Octane + MicroRax Aluminium Mod: AMD FX-8350 & FirePRO 5900



SGI Indy Mod: In Progress

Lights On:













Dell Precision T5600: Dual Xeon E5-2690





NEC P402 40" LCD x 3 for Nvidia Surround









NEC 20" LCD as Accessory Panel in Nvidia Surround setup.





SGI Indy Chassis: In Progress





SGI Altix Supercomputer Rack - NASA Ames Research Center

Decommissioned and modified to hold standard 19U gear.





Lights off:















On the Walls:



Intel 386, 486, Pentium, Pentium PRO, Pentium II, Pentium III

Asus Rampage III Formula and an assortment of DRAM.



3Dfx Voodoo I, 3Dfx Voodoo 3, Matrox millennium, Radeon FirePRO



Radeon FirePRO and SGI VPro V12



AMD Radeon HD5870 and Nvidia GTX 480


----------



## bgtrance

Jesus.......


----------



## EpicPie

Nice workstations Rushi.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

holy crap awesome room!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

The cabinets are used for a bit of tool and part storage


----------



## corry29

Hey guys, I haven't posted or logged on in years! Moved on to other interests in life after my computer purchasing fiasco.So surprised how much technology has improved!

This was my old set for a LONG time.



Then I had a major downgrade! And now this is all I use






So sad! So sad!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I'm so glad I am not the only one who plastered motherboards on my walls


Nope, definitely not the only one.


----------



## IAmDay

Rushi can you adopt me?


----------



## jameyscott

Dat potential doh.


----------



## SalisburySteak

At first, I thought the windows on top was the android logo.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> At first, I thought the windows on top was the android logo.


so do i









@ jamescott

yeah, you've got plenty of room for a work station in there.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> At first, I thought the windows on top was the android logo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> so do i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ jamescott
> 
> yeah, you've got plenty of room for a work station in there.


When I eventually get around to painting it. I will make that window into the Android logo. Thank you guys for showing this to me!









I'll be getting everything in over the next few days, and might post a pic or two, but the real work will be done once I get tax returns and am going to have a custom desk built. Then I'll have my portrait monitors with a 42 inch tv above them and all the sound equipment up and running.


----------



## Seredin

Dang, Rushi...


----------



## Singledigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Make your own, it will be awesome and personal, like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240x80x5 cm with an shelf for my receiver and a ghetto mounted spare psu for backlighting my monitors


Did you paint it yourself? Where did you get the legs and top? Looking to make my own desk and this is absolutely amazing .


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Did you paint it yourself? Where did you get the legs and top? Looking to make my own desk and this is absolutely amazing .


I painted it myself yes i could try to find the fonts for you if you want







legs was salvaged from a old desk but the seperate legs from ikea would also do the trick or you could make a frame out of some metal, the top and the shelf underneath was baught from a hardware and supply retailer, the top was just an generic plate uncured and square edges, top shelf is ikea


----------



## IAmDay

I just painted my room grey yesterday. Once it's aired out I'll move everything back in and post pictures. Stay tuned cause my setup is better than Rushi's


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll be getting everything in over the next few days, and might post a pic or two, but the real work will be done once I get tax returns and am going to have a custom desk built. Then I'll have my portrait monitors with a 42 inch tv above them and all the sound equipment up and running.


now that would be awesome!







feel free to share your built log


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I just painted my room grey yesterday. Once it's aired out I'll move everything back in and post pictures. Stay tuned cause my setup is better than Rushi's


Lets see....Next up, stripper, I mean exercise pole.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Something added, something removed, many things tweaked based on inspiration I have seen here.
> First year starting off in this office, its going to be a good year....
> 
> Workstations:
> 
> 
> SGI Fuel + Corsair Obsidian 650D Mod: Haswell & Titan SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGI Octane + 80/20 Aluminium Mod: AMD FX-8350 & FirePRO 5900
> 
> 
> 
> SGI Indy Mod: In Progress
> 
> Lights On:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Walls:
> 
> 
> Intel 386, 486, Pentium, Pentium PRO, Pentium II, Pentium III
> Asus Rampage III Formula and an assortment of DRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dfx Voodoo I, 3Dfx Voodoo 3, Matrox millennium, Radeon FirePRO
> 
> 
> 
> Radeon FirePRO and SGI VPro V12
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon HD5870 and Nvidia GTX 480


Holy mother of....

I was impressed with the Indy and the Octane but then you whipped out the FUEL :O


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Lets see....Next up, stripper, I mean exercise pole.


I see what you did there


----------



## DMills

Such awesome setups from this community!









I do all my computing from my apartment's living room


----------



## Danisumi

Ruhimp, just asking, is your ass freezing or why do you need the fur on the chair?


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*


And then the Alix rack.

I've owned just about every model of SGI systems since the 4D. I even have a clear case O2 at home. Loves me some SGI systems.

RushiMP if you need any parts for your systems, speak up, we are scrapping a lot of SGI stuff in the next few months...


----------



## metallicamaster3

The ViewSonic CRTs just weren't working out. I bit the bullet and got a 144Hz LightBoost monitor.


----------



## IAmDay

Here are some teasers







I will post close ups and a computer picture in the morning. 48 hours of work and I just finished painting my room and moving in a new bed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> The ViewSonic CRTs just weren't working out. I bit the bullet and got a 144Hz LightBoost monitor.


Good.... good... *emperor voice necessary*

Make sure and do the lightboost hack!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Did you paint it yourself? Where did you get the legs and top? Looking to make my own desk and this is absolutely amazing .


They look like they're from ikea.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> The ViewSonic CRTs just weren't working out. I bit the bullet and got a 144Hz LightBoost monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.... good... *emperor voice necessary*
> 
> Make sure and do the lightboost hack!
Click to expand...

I have. It's fantastic


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> They look like they're from ikea.


Haha don't think ikea makes something which has roxycon written on it







legs salvaged from a desk originally from a national (Norway) shop called bohus, but ikea sells separate legs which will do fine !!as long as you reinforce the middle!! And the top is bought from a supply vendor along with the paint and the tools to give the plate some profile

Ikea stuff is also max 70cm high which i find too short, im 175 cm, and some depth, 70 cm or more, to the desk is good if you got more than 24 " on your monitor(s) which is another place where ikea falls out for me at least









I used 81 usd on that desk


----------



## Erick Silver

If you're looking for an inexpensive desk you can't go wrong with MDF and some Legs and leg hardware. Check my Inexpensive Easy Desk Build for a quick guide or idea.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*


Now I just need a Tezro.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Ruhimp, just asking, is your ass freezing or why do you need the fur on the chair?


Believe it or not, you are not far off.

I live in Florida, its hot, like really really hot. I got fed up with cooling my whole house just so my overclocks could remain stable. So now my office has a dedicated 2 Ton AC and a 72" ceiling fan. I can literally make it it 50 F in that room in about an hour.

Being in Florida I wear shorts and t-shirts in the rest of my house, sometimes when I go into my office I feel under dressed. I keep a North-face fleece in there, a sheep's skin rug that sometimes I keep on the floor and sometimes on my chair. I need to get a second one so I do not have to decided if I want to feel my feet or my ass.

R


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo*
> 
> And then the Alix rack.
> 
> I've owned just about every model of SGI systems since the 4D. I even have a clear case O2 at home. Loves me some SGI systems.
> 
> RushiMP if you need any parts for your systems, speak up, we are scrapping a lot of SGI stuff in the next few months...


I the past I have had functional Indy and Octane rigs, but getting LCD monitors to SOG and updated copies of IRIX was such a pain I have not bothered in the last couple of years. Now I seek out non-functional chassis for my case mod projects. Kinda like putting a modern 5.0L Coyote in a classic 60s mustang. Let me know what you guys will be scrapping, there may be something I could use...*cough* Tezro *cough*.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> If you're looking for an inexpensive desk you can't go wrong with MDF and some Legs and leg hardware. Check my Inexpensive Easy Desk Build for a quick guide or idea.


Solid core doors make great desktops too. Check Menards, Lowes, Home Depot, etc. for clearance. If you can't find it on your own, ask someone in the door section if they have any clearance doors in the back. Last time I looked at Menards, they had a ton of doors on clearance with minor damage for a dollar. Most of them just had deep dings in them, or deep scratches. Some had more severe damage that could just be cut off.

I'm looking to get one to replace my desktop eventually, but I can't figure a way to get it home from an hour away in a Buick Century. lol


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Solid core doors make great desktops too. Check Menards, Lowes, Home Depot, etc. for clearance. If you can't find it on your own, ask someone in the door section if they have any clearance doors in the back. Last time I looked at Menards, they had a ton of doors on clearance with minor damage for a dollar. Most of them just had deep dings in them, or deep scratches. Some had more severe damage that could just be cut off.
> 
> I'm looking to get one to replace my desktop eventually, but I can't figure a way to get it home from an hour away in a Buick Century. lol


haha you mentioned Menards, first time I've even seen that online. Menards is a very regional, very midwest/great lakes only store. I'm moving to Cali soon and will miss that store. Of course, having a Fry's around the corner will help.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha you mentioned Menards, first time I've even seen that online. Menards is a very regional, very midwest/great lakes only store. I'm moving to Cali soon and will miss that store. Of course, having a Fry's around the corner will help.


I would trade Menards for Fry's any day! Closest I can get to Fry's is Best Buy, and that's obviously not even close. Both figuratively and literally. The closest one is 250 miles away.







Of course, the closest Menards is also an hour away...

Ah, the joys of living in the middle of nowhere in South Dakota.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I the past I have had functional Indy and Octane rigs, but getting LCD monitors to SOG and updated copies of IRIX was such a pain I have not bothered in the last couple of years. Now I seek out non-functional chassis for my case mod projects. Kinda like putting a modern 5.0L Coyote in a classic 60s mustang. Let me know what you guys will be scrapping, there may be something I could use...*cough* Tezro *cough*.


LOL!

I'm the same. I have up to Irix 6.5.23 (I think).

I have many models here. Before I send them out, is there anything in an Octane or O2 you need/want? My O2 cosmetics are crappy, but the Octane skins look almost new (I even have some DAT drives on sleds in the scrap pile).

I'll check, but we did have a Tezro that may end up in the scrap heap. It was working last time I saw it, but parts may have been pulled, rendering it inoperable. Let me verify that.

I also have one of the SGI Visual Workstations that I have already modified to hold a standard Eatx motherboard (the one on the left in this picture);


It's been sitting in my garage for several years now because I had the great idea to turn the side panel into a reservoir for a watercooled mod, but never pulled the trigger (the side panel is thick). I also have a couple of the flat panels in the above picture, but to get them to work with normal video cards requires a $300 adapter.

Let me check on the tezro...

Tezro:


Prizm;


----------



## RushiMP

That is awesome. I would have loved to have had an Intel based SGI Visual workstation, but it was not to be. Looking to sell that chassis? 

If you find a Tezro or Prism, even if its not functional, I would be super interested. Especially if the plastics are in good condition.

Thanks,

Rushi


----------



## IAmDay

Rushi I live in florida


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> That is awesome. I would have loved to have had an Intel based SGI Visual workstation, but it was not to be. Looking to sell that chassis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find a Tezro or Prism, even if its not functional, I would be super interested. Especially if the plastics are in good condition.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rushi


I worked at SGI when the Visual Workstation was released. Not part of that group thankfully since most of them were let go less than a week after the release. If that system would have hit the market 2 years before it did, it would have changed a lot about how graphics were treated in workstations and sped up the CPU/GPU combo by a decade or more. The bad thing about those systems, is that they _only_ ran windows NT. M$ helped SGI create a special version of the OS to run on the hardware because of the specific differences in the architecture. The VRM's were known to go bad rather quickly and since they were mated to the cpu's you almost always had to change everything out. I had 2 boxes of cpu/vrm combos just in case.

I am looking to get rid of the chassis. Where are you located? it is a big machine and would cost to ship it. Everything is gone from the inside, waiting for a new purpose. I would have trashed it a long time ago, but sentimental value kept it hiding in the garage. If you want I will dig up the pictures I had of it when I had a normal motherboard and psu installed.

The warehouse guys are looking now, but I fear the tezro and prizm are gone to other homes. I just did a quick scout through the boneyard and didn't see them. I do know a few people that have just the chassis and skins and I will ask if they intend to get rid of them. If they know they will be used instead of junked they might just give them up...


----------



## Singledigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> I painted it myself yes i could try to find the fonts for you if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legs was salvaged from a old desk but the seperate legs from ikea would also do the trick or you could make a frame out of some metal, the top and the shelf underneath was baught from a hardware and supply retailer, the top was just an generic plate uncured and square edges, top shelf is ikea


Dang, I liked the legs the most. I am looking at some of the A-legs from Ikea but they don't go wide enough for my liking(seems like they have a metal support that spans across the desk and it isn't wide enough for my liking). The font is amazing, but I wouldn't know how to paint that. When I paint my desk, itll be the first time painting anything at all. So letters are out of the question atm.


----------



## benben84

Yuck, not a single SGI machine looks good to me, you guys have strange taste haha. To each their own.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Rushi I live in florida


Closer than you think, I am about 20 minutes away from you near Disney.


----------



## Evenger14

Man oh man what time and a crap ton of money can do. My new 24" monitor should be here soon and replace the center screen. Hopefully eventually I'll get them all upgraded.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Closer than you think, I am about 20 minutes away from you near Disney.


----------



## xion

Got a new custom build desk, a dual monitor stand, and some lights around the desk to set it off! Everything is simple and clean!



How I rock 99% of the time (Lights can go to any color, or strobe or do anything you want with them!)



Sorry for the crappy Galaxy S4 pictures lol


----------



## EpicPie

Xion, is the light strip a Philips Hue lightstrip?


----------



## moddedMessiah

Just built another rig aside from my 3 way Titan one.
This one was my Daughters idea LOVE PINK She called it lol.
Case: NZXT Phantom 820
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
CPU: Intel i7 4930k
GPU/ Graphics card: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified x2 in SLI
Ram: Corsair Dominator 32GB 1866MHz
PSW: Corsair 1200
CPU Liquid Cooler: Zalman Resonator 3 MAX
Storage: 2 240GB SSD and one 1TB HDD
Monitor: LG 29" 2560x1080 Ultra Wide IPS LED
Drive Bays: Sensory Fan Controller and LG 3D Blu Ray Reader/Writer
Audio: Bose Companion 5 and Razor Tiamat 7.1 Headset
Mouse and Keyboard: Mad Catz STRIKE 7 and RAT9
Extras/Misc: Fans, Corsair Mat, Etc


----------



## Simca

That's how you build a pink theme'd case. Not the case being entirely pink.


----------



## RushiMP

That is pretty sick.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Just built another rig aside from my 3 way Titan one.
> This one was my Daughters idea LOVE PINK She called it lol.
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> CPU: Intel i7 4930k
> GPU/ Graphics card: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified x2 in SLI
> Ram: Corsair Dominator 32GB 1866MHz
> PSW: Corsair 1200
> CPU Liquid Cooler: Zalman Resonator 3 MAX
> Storage: 2 240GB SSD and one 1TB HDD
> Monitor: LG 29" 2560x1080 Ultra Wide IPS LED
> Drive Bays: Sensory Fan Controller and LG 3D Blu Ray Reader/Writer
> Audio: Bose Companion 5 and Razor Tiamat 7.1 Headset
> Mouse and Keyboard: Mad Catz STRIKE 7 and RAT9
> Extras/Misc: Fans, Corsair Mat, Etc


Just *AWESOME* !!


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> sorry to say this... but this is just wasting money as the best... you already have a good machine and built another one just for your EGO?
> 
> what the point behind this?? if u have all that money and dont know what to do with it do charaty with it
> help childrens or do something to help someone imo.


I cannot speak for him but most the time it's not about Egos, it is about hobbies. I build/buy plenty of useless things for my enjoyment & hobbies, sure it may be a waste of money to some but it comes down to the eye of the spender and what they want to do with their earnings because everyone will always see differently


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> english is not my first language...sorry to hurt your feeling, u know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH this is a enthusiast forum, does it means u need to build a $4000 NEW PC every 6month? NO
> 
> that is just throwing money out of the windows and prolly he has someone arround him struggling to get a PC
> and if he helps a friend to get One he could really apreciate it. and show it off saying HEY this is the PC i helped my friend to get....
> dont get me wrong we do with our money what we can and want, but i hate how is being used. with no meaning.


It's his money, isn't it?

If you are going to be jealous and hate on someone for building another PC, you are in the wrong place, kid.

I'll be the first to admit I'm jealous of those that can drop huge amounts of money into their rigs, and start new every year. However, it's their money, not yours or mine. This site is not about "charaty", it's about hardware and the people that love it. If you want to rail on someone for overspending on things instead of helping people in need, I'm sure you can find an email address or phone number to the US Government somewhere online. Dubai would also be a good choice for complaining about frivolous spending.

You can't make a post like that online and not expect people to call you out on how jealous and petty you are acting. How about you take your complaints into the Rants & Raves section where it is within the rules to complain pointlessly about someone else spending money you wish you had on a rig they possibly don't need.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> sorry to say this... but this is just wasting money as the best... you already have a good machine and built another one just for your EGO?
> 
> what the point behind this?? if u have all that money and dont know what to do with it do charaty with it
> help childrens or do something to help someone imo.


Why does someones decision to build another computer bother you so much? lmao


----------



## modnoob

mine updated since last time


----------



## ranviper




----------



## RushiMP

I guess my post got deleted.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I guess my post got deleted.


Which post?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Just built another rig aside from my 3 way Titan one.
> This one was my Daughters idea LOVE PINK She called it lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Components Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> CPU: Intel i7 4930k
> GPU/ Graphics card: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified x2 in SLI
> Ram: Corsair Dominator 32GB 1866MHz
> PSW: Corsair 1200
> CPU Liquid Cooler: Zalman Resonator 3 MAX
> Storage: 2 240GB SSD and one 1TB HDD
> Monitor: LG 29" 2560x1080 Ultra Wide IPS LED
> Drive Bays: Sensory Fan Controller and LG 3D Blu Ray Reader/Writer
> Audio: Bose Companion 5 and Razor Tiamat 7.1 Headset
> Mouse and Keyboard: Mad Catz STRIKE 7 and RAT9
> Extras/Misc: Fans, Corsair Mat, Etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures Spoiler!


EPIC!








I tried looking for at least one picture to leave out of the spoiler. I couldn't find one that was better than all the others. So I had to Spoiler them all.








If this rig is for your daughters use, then she is one lucky girl. Wow. Words can't express how awesome that build is.
Do you want another child??







Pick me Pick me!








Nice build.























Spoiler: NO room for negativity!



I went looking for EliteReplay's post... I'm glad to see the mod deleted it already. There is just no room for hate.


----------



## RushiMP

My little rant to *EliteReplay*


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


Love how you hanged the motherboard above your monitors 45 degrees rotated.








Nice triple monitor setup.


----------



## RushiMP

We are going to have to start a hang your Mobos on the wall club.


----------



## Darylrese

Fitted a monitor desk mount today and tidied up all my cables....bit dark sorry


----------



## HPE1000

I have been giving it thought and since that triple monitor stand I got awhile back didn't work out for me I might get 3 cheap vesa wall mounts and mount each monitor individually. I have a lot of experience wall mounting televisions and I think I can get them to line up. I will order the first wall mount tomorrow and if it goes well I will get the two others. In the past year I wall mounted my 51", my 31", a 48 inch, 45 inch, another 32 inch and a 10 inch television in our house so if I mess these up I just need to give up lol.




The plus for this is that I can hopefully do landscape, portrait and even just shove the monitors all the way back if I need the extra desk space.


----------



## jthm4goth

More posters have been added since these have been taken


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Love how you hanged the motherboard above your monitors 45 degrees rotated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice triple monitor setup.


Haha yeah, many years of use, figured it was a good way to honor the board.
And thanks! lol


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> We are going to have to start a hang your Mobos on the wall club.


Agreed.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> My little rant to *EliteReplay*


Ah, I missed it.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been giving it thought and since that triple monitor stand I got awhile back didn't work out for me I might get 3 cheap vesa wall mounts and mount each monitor individually. I have a lot of experience wall mounting televisions and I think I can get them to line up. I will order the first wall mount tomorrow and if it goes well I will get the two others. In the past year I wall mounted my 51", my 31", a 48 inch, 45 inch, another 32 inch and a 10 inch television in our house so if I mess these up I just need to give up lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plus for this is that I can hopefully do landscape, portrait and even just shove the monitors all the way back if I need the extra desk space.


If you get 3 of these You would only have to be perfect in getting them all the same height. Distance away from each wouldn't be as critical.

You can probably change them from landscape to portrait with ease too. It says on the Overview that you can have them stick out 20.5" from the wall, which means that you could get the 2 side monitors to swing towards the center with room to spare.

Test fit it all on some scrap plywood first before you start making holes in the wall.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> If you get 3 of these You would only have to be perfect in getting them all the same height. Distance away from each wouldn't be as critical.
> 
> You can probably change them from landscape to portrait with ease too. It says on the Overview that you can have them stick out 20.5" from the wall, which means that you could get the 2 side monitors to swing towards the center with room to spare.
> 
> Test fit it all on some scrap plywood first before you start making holes in the wall.


I was going to order this actually, it has similar features, it spins 360 degrees and lets you mount them to the wall and then later slide the monitor into place afterwards. That is how the last one I did was and I had it on the wall perfectly in under 5 mins. It goes out to 15" and I just measured my side monitors and the furthest they are from the wall right now is 12 or so inches.

http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Articulating-Motion-Monitor-ML12B/dp/B003O1UYHG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388876924&sr=8-3&keywords=monitor+mount

As long as I get the height right I won't have any problems getting them to line up.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to order this actually, it has similar features, it spins 360 degrees and lets you mount them to the wall and then later slide the monitor into place afterwards. That is how the last one I did was and I had it on the wall perfectly in under 5 mins. It goes out to 15" and I just measured my side monitors and the furthest they are from the wall right now is 12 or so inches.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Articulating-Motion-Monitor-ML12B/dp/B003O1UYHG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388876924&sr=8-3&keywords=monitor+mount
> 
> 
> As long as I get the height right I won't have any problems getting them to line up.


That's definitely better than the one I posted. Less bulky, less expensive.

Make sure that the sides are the same distance from the center one. You probably already knew that though.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Great, now I want new monitors AND mounts







screw you guys







oh well, at least there's no reason to mount my current ones, so... Money saved?


----------



## Degree

You guys got nice setups, it makes me sad that mine is nothing special.
I'll post mine up when I get the chance, I keep kicking myself because I think I would like three 1080p monitors instead of a singe 27" 1440p instead. (Also have my old toshiba TV as my "second" monitor, but the resolution is so crap on it so I just usually use that for spotify/pandora when I game)

HPE1000's setup is exactly how I've always wanted mine when I built my PC 2.5/3 years ago, and I mean EXACTLY.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> Great, now I want new monitors AND mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screw you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, at least there's no reason to mount my current ones, so... Money saved?


Wall mounting your monitors will add more space to your setup.









Checkout monoprice for monitor wall mounts, they're cheap and of high quality.


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Xion, is the light strip a Philips Hue lightstrip?


Its Hitlights I got from newegg, here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16803193013


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Wall mounting your monitors will add more space to your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout monoprice for monitor wall mounts, they're cheap and of high quality.


as a norwegian i choose not to mount them due to cost, although i may consider it if i buy new monitors


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

If I ever get matching monitors I'll probably mount them. But I see no real point when they are different brands, and different sizes.


----------



## MiiX

I have 2 desks, the good and the bad... Atleast thats how I like to see my "desks"

The good



Spoiler: The bad


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I just moved in to a new 3-bedroom apartment and am still trying to sort out my bedroom setup. Unfortunately due to room size and the fact I have neighbors all around me, I had to put my big Jamo 5.1 HT setup in storage. I grabbed some Sennheiser HD558's for movie duties and to keep things quiet late at night.

Will be replacing my Raven RV-03 with something a bit shallower to hide under my desk, and maybe upgrading to a 27" screen soon. Have got a 10m HDMI cable running to my Sony 46" 200hz LED and it looks lovely when I want to do a bit of console gaming with my 360 controller on my pc.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I mounted my front left, right and centre speakers on some 70mm by 70mm pine today and picked up a saitek x52.
I think next project is to build some sort of cockpit seat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted my front left, right and centre speakers on some 70mm by 70mm pine today and picked up a saitek x52.
> I think next project is to build some sort of cockpit seat.


What happened to the projector project? :/


----------



## Evenger14

Got my 24". Now I just need two more and a mount.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What happened to the projector project? :/


I still got it. The pj in in the bedroom broke so I swapped it out with it.


----------



## Levesque

Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.









4K projector on a 8 feet wide screen. The room was totally acoustically measured and treated by an acoustician (reverb time, comb filtering, flutter echo, etc...). Not a single LED in the room to break my ANSI CR. Dedicated electrical line and dedicated electrical panel. 6X 20A to power everything. 7X 325w for 7 speakers and 2X 325w for to subs.







Speakers are all Paradigm Signature with 2 sub Signature Servo. Anthem D2 with Anthem P5 and P2 (7X325W).

The walls are totally treated with Owans-Corning 703 on the lower half and Gilford of Maine over everything. All the first reflection point are treated also on back walls and ceiling. The room is 24'X16'X11'. There is full height (floor to ceiling) bass traps in every corners of the room. The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of sand (vibrations...).

Double walls with double drywalls on each. There is a wall with 2 layers of firecode drywalls of different thickness, 12'' of soundproofed isolation in between, and another wall with 2 layers of drywalll on the other side. Scattered studs for decoupling. The room is totally decoupled and isolated form the house, so the wife can't hear (or feel) a thing even when I'm playing at reference level.







Double solid doors with 12'' between both.



4K projector in the back of the room. You can see the lens. Projector was professionnally ISF calibrated (by me). There is another 5'X16'X11' room behind the projector wall with all the electronics, electrical panels, etc. There is no electronics in the main room to compromise my ANSI CR.









There is 4 bass-shakers in each sitting places.



4 way fully motorized masking system at 2.35:1. Screen is Da-Lite Hi-Power.



And some pictures I took of a 4K movie on my 8 feet wide screen.

Much better then any 3X30" LCDs or 5X screens out there.







Gaming in true 7.1 surround, in a totally black room, on 8 feet wide screen in 4K resolution is simply crazy.

Those are 8 feet wide in reality!







For those interested in the construction of my dedicated room, you can go see it here:

http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=378645

There is a "Show details" with a green plus sign on the top right corner if you want to see more details. You can also click of the small pics to get more info.

The beast powering my gaming fun.











My HT is called "Home Theater with a view" for a reason. Took those pics relaxing in my backyard while looking at the sunset. No modifications, real colors directly from the camera.

http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=323063


----------



## zemco999

Do you mind if I visit next time I'm in quebec? I'll bring some food


----------



## Levesque

Sure. But I prefer beer to food.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sure. But I prefer beer to food.


Technically I could do that in Canada I think...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im looking to do a similar setup in my new house build. But I want room for a pilot/car cockpit.

Looks good!

Hows the input lag with the 4k pj?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector on a 8 feet wide screen. The room was totally acoustically measured and treated by an acoustician (reverb time, comb filtering, flutter echo, etc...). Not a single LED in the room to break my ANSI CR. Dedicated electrical line and dedicated electrical panel. 6X 20A to power everything. 7X 325w for 7 speakers and 2X 325w for to subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers are all Paradigm Signature with 2 sub Signature Servo. Anthem D2 with Anthem P5 and P2 (7X325W).
> 
> The walls are totally treated with Owans-Corning 703 on the lower half and Gilford of Maine over everything. All the first reflection point are treated also on back walls and ceiling. The room is 24'X16'X11'. There is full height (floor to ceiling) bass traps in every corners of the room. The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of sand (vibrations...).
> 
> Double walls with double drywalls on each. There is a wall with 2 layers of firecode drywalls of different thickness, 12'' of soundproofed isolation in between, and another wall with 2 layers of drywalll on the other side. Scattered studs for decoupling. The room is totally decoupled and isolated form the house, so the wife can't hear (or feel) a thing even when I'm playing at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double solid doors with 12'' between both.
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector in the back of the room. You can see the lens. Projector was professionnally ISF calibrated (by me). There is another 5'X16'X11' room behind the projector wall with all the electronics, electrical panels, etc. There is no electronics in the main room to compromise my ANSI CR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 4 bass-shakers in each sitting places.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way fully motorized masking system at 2.35:1. Screen is Da-Lite Hi-Power.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures I took of a 4K movie on my 8 feet wide screen.
> 
> Much better then any 3X30" LCDs or 5X screens out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming in true 7.1 surround, in a totally black room, on 8 feet wide screen in 4K resolution is simply crazy.
> 
> Those are 8 feet wide in reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the construction of my dedicated room, you can go see it here:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=378645
> 
> There is a "Show details" with a green plus sign on the top right corner if you want to see more details. You can also click of the small pics to get more info.
> 
> The beast powering my gaming fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT is called "Home Theater with a view" for a reason. Took those pics relaxing in my backyard while looking at the sunset. No modifications, real colors directly from the camera.
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=323063


If you don't mind me asking.. what do you do for a living?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. what do you do for a living?


Thought he was a pharmacist, and he owns a few pharmacies himself. Could be waaaaaay off though. Can't remember 100%


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Thought he was a pharmacist, and he owns a few pharmacies himself. Could be waaaaaay off though. Can't remember 100%


Wait.. I thought I saw this before. I think you're right, I think I saw this in the "What do you do for a living" thread or something like that. Like two years ago? God I have good memory









Good because I'm working to become a pharmacist


----------



## hyp36rmax

Just got settled in for now...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just got settled in for now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad, I like it









if you had a single X-Large mousepad instead it would look even more slick, but not neccessary to spend any more money just to make it look better


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector on a 8 feet wide screen. The room was totally acoustically measured and treated by an acoustician (reverb time, comb filtering, flutter echo, etc...). Not a single LED in the room to break my ANSI CR. Dedicated electrical line and dedicated electrical panel. 6X 20A to power everything. 7X 325w for 7 speakers and 2X 325w for to subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers are all Paradigm Signature with 2 sub Signature Servo. Anthem D2 with Anthem P5 and P2 (7X325W).
> 
> The walls are totally treated with Owans-Corning 703 on the lower half and Gilford of Maine over everything. All the first reflection point are treated also on back walls and ceiling. The room is 24'X16'X11'. There is full height (floor to ceiling) bass traps in every corners of the room. The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of sand (vibrations...).
> 
> Double walls with double drywalls on each. There is a wall with 2 layers of firecode drywalls of different thickness, 12'' of soundproofed isolation in between, and another wall with 2 layers of drywalll on the other side. Scattered studs for decoupling. The room is totally decoupled and isolated form the house, so the wife can't hear (or feel) a thing even when I'm playing at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double solid doors with 12'' between both.
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector in the back of the room. You can see the lens. Projector was professionnally ISF calibrated (by me). There is another 5'X16'X11' room behind the projector wall with all the electronics, electrical panels, etc. There is no electronics in the main room to compromise my ANSI CR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 4 bass-shakers in each sitting places.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way fully motorized masking system at 2.35:1. Screen is Da-Lite Hi-Power.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures I took of a 4K movie on my 8 feet wide screen.
> 
> Much better then any 3X30" LCDs or 5X screens out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming in true 7.1 surround, in a totally black room, on 8 feet wide screen in 4K resolution is simply crazy.
> 
> Those are 8 feet wide in reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the construction of my dedicated room, you can go see it here:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=378645
> 
> There is a "Show details" with a green plus sign on the top right corner if you want to see more details. You can also click of the small pics to get more info.
> 
> The beast powering my gaming fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT is called "Home Theater with a view" for a reason. Took those pics relaxing in my backyard while looking at the sunset. No modifications, real colors directly from the camera.
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=323063


can I come over and watch a movie?

that is beyond sick man, good job.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Not bad, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you had a single X-Large mousepad instead it would look even more slick, but not neccessary to spend any more money just to make it look better


Thanks! Haha, It would stream line the look wouldn't it...


----------



## IAmDay

Anyone know where I can get a 1 meter rgb led strip with a controller. I have been looking and amazon only sells 5m. 1 or 2m would be fine. My desk area is small.


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a 1 meter rgb led strip with a controller. I have been looking and amazon only sells 5m. 1 or 2m would be fine. My desk area is small.


Ikea

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60192355/

Or

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

I bought the "Dioder" a couple years back. Pretty neat for some bias lighting. It's in a box somewhere now though


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a 1 meter rgb led strip with a controller. I have been looking and amazon only sells 5m. 1 or 2m would be fine. My desk area is small.


Product link

If you're planning on something like the linked above item you can cut the strip to length for the 1 meter needed


----------



## IAmDay

Thank you guys. I'll probably end up getting the 4 piece setup and just unplugging 1 or 2 of them.


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you guys think, i just redeployed back to AFG I am looking to get a better desk when I get back home though


----------



## Papadope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, i just redeployed back to AFG I am looking to get a better desk when I get back home though


That rig looks badass, I love how it's just out there right in the middle of the room on display. Like yea... look at me







I don't think I would get any work done on that setup, half the time I would be staring at the computer and the other half I would be knocked out in the couch. Looks comfy


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papadope*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, i just redeployed back to AFG I am looking to get a better desk when I get back home though
> 
> 
> 
> That rig looks badass, I love how it's just out there right in the middle of the room on display. Like yea... look at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would get any work done on that setup, half the time I would be staring at the computer and the other half I would be knocked out in the couch. Looks comfy
Click to expand...

Yeah the chair is amazing the wife got that for me on my last RR.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. what do you do for a living?


Yes, I'm a pharmacist, owners of 2 pharmacy, a shopping mall (small one with like 25 stores: bank CIBC, post office, one of my pharmacy, etc), a hardware store (RONA, it's like Home Hardware...) and just opened a boutique with sports shoes and clothes, with everything for fishing/hunting.









I'm a really busy guy.


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes, I'm a pharmacist, owners of 2 pharmacy, a shopping mall (small one with like 25 stores: bank CIBC, post office, one of my pharmacy, etc), a hardware store (RONA, it's like Home Hardware...) and just opened a boutique with sports shoes and clothes, with everything for fishing/hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a really busy guy.






Looks like your hard work pays off though









I did a little upgrade to my setup today, got a new desktop condenser microphone and an xfx r9 270 to replace my 7970. Here's a few shots


----------



## Simca

That is an awesome poster


----------



## IAmDay

So during the holidays I used my christmas present from my grandma ( $$$ ) to paint my room. Talked to her today and she thinks my room is to empty ( I only have a lamp, desk and bed ). So she is sending me some more money to get a bigger desk and posters. Also possibly a coffee table


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector on a 8 feet wide screen. The room was totally acoustically measured and treated by an acoustician (reverb time, comb filtering, flutter echo, etc...). Not a single LED in the room to break my ANSI CR. Dedicated electrical line and dedicated electrical panel. 6X 20A to power everything. 7X 325w for 7 speakers and 2X 325w for to subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers are all Paradigm Signature with 2 sub Signature Servo. Anthem D2 with Anthem P5 and P2 (7X325W).
> 
> The walls are totally treated with Owans-Corning 703 on the lower half and Gilford of Maine over everything. All the first reflection point are treated also on back walls and ceiling. The room is 24'X16'X11'. There is full height (floor to ceiling) bass traps in every corners of the room. The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of sand (vibrations...).
> 
> Double walls with double drywalls on each. There is a wall with 2 layers of firecode drywalls of different thickness, 12'' of soundproofed isolation in between, and another wall with 2 layers of drywalll on the other side. Scattered studs for decoupling. The room is totally decoupled and isolated form the house, so the wife can't hear (or feel) a thing even when I'm playing at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double solid doors with 12'' between both.
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector in the back of the room. You can see the lens. Projector was professionnally ISF calibrated (by me). There is another 5'X16'X11' room behind the projector wall with all the electronics, electrical panels, etc. There is no electronics in the main room to compromise my ANSI CR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 4 bass-shakers in each sitting places.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way fully motorized masking system at 2.35:1. Screen is Da-Lite Hi-Power.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures I took of a 4K movie on my 8 feet wide screen.
> 
> Much better then any 3X30" LCDs or 5X screens out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming in true 7.1 surround, in a totally black room, on 8 feet wide screen in 4K resolution is simply crazy.
> 
> Those are 8 feet wide in reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the construction of my dedicated room, you can go see it here:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=378645
> 
> There is a "Show details" with a green plus sign on the top right corner if you want to see more details. You can also click of the small pics to get more info.
> 
> The beast powering my gaming fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT is called "Home Theater with a view" for a reason. Took those pics relaxing in my backyard while looking at the sunset. No modifications, real colors directly from the camera.
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=323063


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That is an awesome poster


Thanks







All the black on it is felt so it feels cool and it glows in black light


----------



## Simca

Oh my God, I want that poster. Felt on top of looking awesome? Just epic. The Fun I'd have with it.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So during the holidays I used my christmas present from my grandma ( $$$ ) to paint my room. Talked to her today and she thinks my room is to empty ( I only have a lamp, desk and bed ). So she is sending me some more money to get a bigger desk and posters. Also possibly a coffee table


Can I borrow your grandma?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Can I borrow your grandma?


Let's not get to ahead of yourself now


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Hey... I'm just sayin' that both my grandma's are passed, and I could use some upgrade funds...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Hey... I'm just sayin' that both my grandma's are passed, and I could use some upgrade funds...


I know that feel. I'm actually adopted so this isn't even my real grandma. But she still loves me and I love her


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I know that feel. I'm actually adopted so this isn't even my real grandma. But she still loves me and I love her


Well that's awesome! Does she want to adopt a 30 year old?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Well that's awesome! Does she want to adopt a 30 year old?


I'll have to ask her







We could be room mates


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'll have to ask her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could be room mates


Not sure how my wife would feel about that... lol


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Not sure how my wife would feel about that... lol


LOL










BTW I just ordered some white WASD keys for my keyboard


----------



## Unknownm

Kinda 360 of my room


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Kinda 360 of my room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice vase you got there.


----------



## EpicPie

dat piece.

puffpuffpass


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> That's a nice vase you got there.


I live in vancouver it's so common here. I do own a vapour but not with me currently


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.


I hate you


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I live in *Canada* it's so common here. I do own a vapour but not with me currently


Fixed


----------



## HPE1000

1 down, 2 more to go, this is going to be awesome


----------



## IAmDay

Are you wall mounting them?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Are you wall mounting them?


Yes, it is done. I need to do maybe 1mm of adjustments on the left monitor but I am tired and this is good for tonight.


----------



## jameyscott

Looking good! I plan on just doing a stand for my monitors since they exclusively in portrait. My set up constantly changes positions, too so wall mounting is out the question for me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! I plan on just doing a stand for my monitors since they exclusively in portrait. My set up constantly changes positions, too so wall mounting is out the question for me.


They rotate so I am sure I could try portrait if I really wanted but I know it would be a pain trying to get them all aligned.

This took 3 hours to do


----------



## SomeDooD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my gaming room/Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector on a 8 feet wide screen. The room was totally acoustically measured and treated by an acoustician (reverb time, comb filtering, flutter echo, etc...). Not a single LED in the room to break my ANSI CR. Dedicated electrical line and dedicated electrical panel. 6X 20A to power everything. 7X 325w for 7 speakers and 2X 325w for to subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers are all Paradigm Signature with 2 sub Signature Servo. Anthem D2 with Anthem P5 and P2 (7X325W).
> 
> The walls are totally treated with Owans-Corning 703 on the lower half and Gilford of Maine over everything. All the first reflection point are treated also on back walls and ceiling. The room is 24'X16'X11'. There is full height (floor to ceiling) bass traps in every corners of the room. The stage is filled with 1000 pounds of sand (vibrations...).
> 
> Double walls with double drywalls on each. There is a wall with 2 layers of firecode drywalls of different thickness, 12'' of soundproofed isolation in between, and another wall with 2 layers of drywalll on the other side. Scattered studs for decoupling. The room is totally decoupled and isolated form the house, so the wife can't hear (or feel) a thing even when I'm playing at reference level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double solid doors with 12'' between both.
> 
> 
> 
> 4K projector in the back of the room. You can see the lens. Projector was professionnally ISF calibrated (by me). There is another 5'X16'X11' room behind the projector wall with all the electronics, electrical panels, etc. There is no electronics in the main room to compromise my ANSI CR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is 4 bass-shakers in each sitting places.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 way fully motorized masking system at 2.35:1. Screen is Da-Lite Hi-Power.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures I took of a 4K movie on my 8 feet wide screen.
> 
> Much better then any 3X30" LCDs or 5X screens out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming in true 7.1 surround, in a totally black room, on 8 feet wide screen in 4K resolution is simply crazy.
> 
> Those are 8 feet wide in reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the construction of my dedicated room, you can go see it here:
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=378645
> 
> There is a "Show details" with a green plus sign on the top right corner if you want to see more details. You can also click of the small pics to get more info.
> 
> The beast powering my gaming fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT is called "Home Theater with a view" for a reason. Took those pics relaxing in my backyard while looking at the sunset. No modifications, real colors directly from the camera.
> 
> http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=323063






HOLY CRAP! That is one amazing room.


----------



## Eiko

The relevant half of my living space.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, it is done. I need to do maybe 1mm of adjustments on the left monitor but I am tired and this is good for tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome HPE1000


----------



## 420Killah

I really think I need to sort out the cable management in my new place and get some pictures up again


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> How about this? Lots of room for a nice large desk..


I was going through this thread and i couldn't stop laughing at this. Ah man that's great


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## bryce

It's been just over a month, a bit longer since I've moved into my own place and I still haven't done anything to my apartment, let alone my computer room. I feel so bad for my room with the bad cable pile under the desk and the filithy closet. I just have no motivation or creativity on how to organize it all. I have a telco rack where the washer/dryer goes, but I have a feeling it's not going to hold all the computers in there and plus none of them have a function so it just makes them wasted so to speak.

Ideas? Tips? Advice? Something?



http://imgur.com/gfShX6V




http://imgur.com/kzmF6OQ




http://imgur.com/hoLXkJP




http://imgur.com/k3cn09T




http://imgur.com/0orctnc


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> It's been just over a month, a bit longer since I've moved into my own place and I still haven't done anything to my apartment, let alone my computer room. I feel so bad for my room with the bad cable pile under the desk and the filithy closet. I just have no motivation or creativity on how to organize it all. I have a telco rack where the washer/dryer goes, but I have a feeling it's not going to hold all the computers in there and plus none of them have a function so it just makes them wasted so to speak.
> 
> Ideas? Tips? Advice? Something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gfShX6V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kzmF6OQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hoLXkJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/k3cn09T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0orctnc


Thats an awesome room I'd throw up a load of Star Wars posters









on another note I just moved into a new place agaaain, its nothing special eg: no walls.. annyways here are the pictures!





I've changed a few things in my computer since I last posted but its 2am here and I couldn't be bothered to take new pictures, soon though! I need to get two new monitors as the one I'm using has a scratch down the center of the screen (I'm pretty sure you cant see it in the pictures but its there sadly)

Any recommendations to some 21" cheap(ish) monitors?


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been giving it thought and since that triple monitor stand I got awhile back didn't work out for me I might get 3 cheap vesa wall mounts and mount each monitor individually. I have a lot of experience wall mounting televisions and I think I can get them to line up. I will order the first wall mount tomorrow and if it goes well I will get the two others. In the past year I wall mounted my 51", my 31", a 48 inch, 45 inch, another 32 inch and a 10 inch television in our house so if I mess these up I just need to give up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plus for this is that I can hopefully do landscape, portrait and even just shove the monitors all the way back if I need the extra desk space.


where did you get that desk?


----------



## jeffblute

You can pick those desks up at staples and menards for around 140- 180 dollars.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> where did you get that desk?


office max

Brenton studio merido, its the main desk, the smaller desk and the corner piece.


----------



## stevebd62

Thanks


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> office max
> 
> Brenton studio merido, its the main desk, the smaller desk and the corner piece.


I am in love with your keyboard! Is that a ducky?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I am in love with your keyboard! Is that a ducky?


The blue one? It is a filco majestouch 2 tkl with classic beige doubleshot keycaps on it inside of a blue aluminum vortex case.


----------



## TheDude421

Where do you get a keyboard like that?


----------



## zemco999

You mod one to the colors you want it to be


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude421*
> 
> Where do you get a keyboard like that?


1. Obtain Filco MJ2 TKL
2. Buy aluminum case from mechanicalkeyboards.com
3. Buy keycaps from originativeco.com
4. ???
5. Profit


----------



## FPSViking

My setup is mostly complete. Just need to get another 23.8 inch ASUS monitors.



Sorry for the poor image. Crappy camera.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheDude421*
> 
> Where do you get a keyboard like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obtain Filco MJ2 TKL
> 2. Buy aluminum case from mechanicalkeyboards.com
> 3. Buy keycaps from originativeco.com
> 4. ???
> 5. Profit
Click to expand...

I wanna see some better pics of your monitor setup now that's it's wall mounted.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I wanna see some better pics of your monitor setup now that's it's wall mounted.


Should have asked an hour or so ago, the sun just set and I should fail if I tried.









This is the only one I already have


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I wanna see some better pics of your monitor setup now that's it's wall mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have asked an hour or so ago, the sun just set and I should fail if I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one I already have
Click to expand...

Ahh well looking good so far.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Are you allowed to post renderings of in progress rooms?

If so


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ahh well looking good so far.


It's a bit sketchy behind it though, I need to figure something out. I attached a power strip to the back of one of the monitors.


----------



## whitie63

Nothing fancy just a place to play




and i,m starting another build cause i,m running out of room in this case


----------



## Anoxy

It's so messy, how do you think?


----------



## PCModderMike

How is that messy?
Looks like he has a lot of stuff, but everything seems to have it's place.
Dat avvy though.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> How is that messy?
> Looks like he has a lot of stuff, but everything seems to have it's place.
> Dat avvy though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's so messy, how do you think?


Yes its a mess I guess you could say i,m not very anal about things







or I have to many hobby's in one room or maybe I have the clutters ether way I enjoy it


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think it's messy and I am kind of ocd.

I like the model cars


----------



## Wheezo

Those look like RC cars to me.

THIS is a model car:




AutoArt Lamborghini Miura SV.
Used to collect AutoArts as fast as I could, got about 15 of them over the years.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Those look like RC cars to me.
> 
> THIS is a model car:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AutoArt Lamborghini Miura SV.
> Used to collect AutoArts as fast as I could, got about 15 of them over the years.


Yeah, I am sure they are, just me being a noob









I have one, it needs cleaned though, inside is full of dust.


----------



## Wheezo

Should have kept it in the box, or get a cheap display case!


----------



## Seredin

HP, I think I've mentioned this before, but I love the color of your walls.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Should have kept it in the box, or get a cheap display case!


It came with a display case, its a wooden base and an acrylic top, it has been in there the whole time, no clue how the dust got in lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> HP, I think I've mentioned this before, but I love the color of your walls.


Thanks, it took me a long time to get the right color. I probably spent an hour looking through all the paints in the store and took home about 3 samples before I found the right color. Only problem is I got it mixed with some primer that I can't remember. The main color was guacamole and I tried to get a pint of it awhile ago for backup touchup paint and the colors don't really match. :/


----------



## Wheezo

Oh lol good enough.
Aight back to the computer room awesomness guys


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


----------



## Uraniumz

Heres my setup. 2x 780 Ti's powering 3x vg240qe's at 120hz for battlefield mostly.


----------



## Jester435

This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
Before


After






Went with 110" Screen and BenQ projector.

It is hooked up to my PC in the office as well as ps3, xbox, media player, dish network hopper, and google chromecast

specs:
110" elite Screen
BenQ W1070
Pioneer VSX-821K
Towers - Polk Monitor 50
Center - Polk CS1
Sub - Polk PSW10
Rears - Polk Monitor 30
Bluray - PS3
gaming - Xbox 360 MW2 edition
Western Digital Media Player with 1tb hdd
Dish Network Hopper - Joey
ASUS Switch 5 port
Couch is from RC Wilely in utah. Comes in three pieces and seats about 7-8
Love Sac moviesac in the closet, but we use it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with 110" Screen and BenQ projector.
> 
> It is hooked up to my PC in the office as well as ps3, xbox, media player, dish network hopper, and google chromecast


That looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with 110" Screen and BenQ projector.
> 
> It is hooked up to my PC in the office as well as ps3, xbox, media player, dish network hopper, and google chromecast


It looks nice and that couch looks comfortable, the person in the last picture is clearly enjoying it.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That looks awesome! Well done!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It looks nice and that couch looks comfortable, the person in the last picture is clearly enjoying it.


The wife giving a cheesy grin and thumbs up. She wasnt thrilled to be in the pic. haha


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with 110" Screen and BenQ projector.
> 
> It is hooked up to my PC in the office as well as ps3, xbox, media player, dish network hopper, and google chromecast
> 
> specs:
> 110" elite Screen
> BenQ W1070
> Pioneer VSX-821K
> Towers - Polk Monitor 50
> Center - Polk CS1
> Sub - Polk PSW10
> Rears - Polk Monitor 30
> Bluray - PS3
> gaming - Xbox 360 MW2 edition
> Western Digital Media Player with 1tb hdd
> Dish Network Hopper - Joey
> ASUS Switch 5 port
> Couch is from RC Wilely in utah. Comes in three pieces and seats about 7-8
> Love Sac moviesac in the closet, but we use it


That's awesome.


----------



## Danisumi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Nothing fancy just a place to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i,m starting another build cause i,m running out of room in this case






is is is is that a silver 900D?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> is is is is that a silver 900D?


I believe he custom painted it.


----------



## pepejovi

Looks white to me.


----------



## HPE1000

I just realized that was a computer case and not an old CRT tv...


----------



## hambone96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just realized that was a computer case and not an old CRT tv...


Me too..


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just realized that was a computer case and not an old CRT tv...


You're not the only one.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hambone96*
> 
> Me too..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just realized that was a computer case and not an old CRT tv...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Looks white to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I believe he custom painted it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> is is is is that a silver 900D?


nah its black and white and you guys with the CRT both cracked me up my mom and sister both thought it was an old TV too


----------



## pnoozi

Just a little 48-hour project to clean up my computer room. Nothing special but I think it made a huge difference.

Before:



After:


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Just a little 48-hour project to clean up my computer room. Nothing special but I think it made a huge difference.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:


...WHERE IS YOUR CAT?!?


----------



## PCModderMike

That was part of the clean up...the cat got whacked


----------



## Roxycon

Do any of you got a controller which matches your rig like me?


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> ...WHERE IS YOUR CAT?!?


Oh, he's there. Check the first "After" pic very closely...


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Oh, he's there. Check the first "After" pic very closely...


He is still laying on the bed...


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Oh, he's there. Check the first "After" pic very closely...


I see's some feets!


----------



## YUNGHOGG_TX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
> Before
> 
> 
> After


youuuuuuu son of a biscuit....

its beautiful


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was weekend project, changing my media room into a theater room.
> Before




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> After


----------



## Jester435

Thanks Fellas.

I am stoked to hookup my Sager and play a little BF4 on it!!


----------



## PULS4R

Was just looking up 4K projectors freakin 25k







Going to wait for the price drop


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PULS4R*
> 
> Was just looking up 4K projectors freakin 25k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to wait for the price drop


be prepared to wait a couple of years.

Honestly 4K is going to have a hard-time replacing 1080p for a few years. Problem is we aren't even streaming 1080p right now and satellite is 1080i. People are still watching 420P stations


----------



## PULS4R

4K gaming on up to a 147-inch screen I mean check this out.

http://hypebeast.com/2014/1/sony-4k-ultra-short-throw-projector


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PULS4R*
> 
> 4K gaming on up to a 147-inch screen I mean check this out.
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/1/sony-4k-ultra-short-throw-projector


Now to come up with the $40,000....


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Now to come up with the $40,000....


I would rather spend 2K and 38K on a sick car


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I would rather spend 2K and 38K on a sick car


If you're spending that much on a 4kTV then you already have a sick car.


----------



## InsideJob

Just buy the $40,000 4k projector and charge people to come use it


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you're spending that much on a 4kTV then you already have a sick car.


I guess you could use that logic. I would rather have Christie Mirage 4K25. Sony is weak when you start getting into that price range

My company just put in one of the top movie theaters in Utah. you get into the 40-60k price range there are some seriously awesome units out there


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Just buy the $40,000 4k projector and charge people to come use it


or ask your parents


----------



## bassfisher6522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an51r*
> 
> recent setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old setup


I've got the same desk and shelf kit.


----------



## IAmDay

I like those desks.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Finally got my bias lighting set up on my 46" TV in my bedroom. Huge difference to contrast and black levels for night time viewing/gaming. PC looks sweet on there.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Finally got my bias lighting set up on my 46" TV in my bedroom. Huge difference to contrast and black levels for night time viewing/gaming. PC looks sweet on there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man, that looks good. It would look good in my bedroom on movie nights. =D


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Here's my new set up for now.

TJ-666, Hazro HZ27WB 1560x1440, Samsung T240 1920x1200, Nexus 7.


I may be getting rid of the Tj-07 in the near future and going with the hardware mounted on MDF (kind of like a wall mount but on my desk0.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Finally got my bias lighting set up on my 46" TV in my bedroom. Huge difference to contrast and black levels for night time viewing/gaming. PC looks sweet on there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Who is this girl? I must know!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Who is this girl? I must know!


Emma Mae (top) / Scarlett Johansson (bottom)







(Also right click pic on chrome to search, I couldn't guess either personally







)


----------



## Xyro TR1

Playing with my lights. Can't wait to get a ton more of these.



After I get this room all painted, buy the furniture I want, and finish my rig upgrades... I've got a lighting shopping list to go through.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Playing with my lights. Can't wait to get a ton more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> After I get this room all painted, buy the furniture I want, and finish my rig upgrades... I've got a lighting shopping list to go through.


Tron room lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Tron room lol.


Haha! More like party room.


----------



## IAmDay

Those lights hurt my eyes.


----------



## Cyberion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.


Wow. Are those synced with the music or just on some predetermined sequence of patterns? I like them but the placement is odd. Perfect positioning to blind you as you sit at your desk. One directly in front of your face and two covering all peripheral vision.









I'd point them straight up and let ceiling do its thing


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberion*
> 
> Wow. Are those synced with the music or just on some predetermined sequence of patterns? I like them but the placement is odd. Perfect positioning to blind you as you sit at your desk. One directly in front of your face and two covering all peripheral vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd point them straight up and let ceiling do its thing


They're on soundactive mode









They're really not that impressive when up super close, they're designed for large events and rooms, so you've got to take a step back to appreciate 'em.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Seizure!


Thanks for the seizure.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your neighbours must wonder curiously what goes on in your house









Idea of their experiences...
Floor begins shaking with distant loud rumbling. "What's going on!?!?". Scared the world may be coming to an abrupt end, gets up walks outside. Neighbours house is bouncing up and down, resonating with the sound of some wicked beats. Windows pulsing and flashing with intense colours from within. Now unsure if to be jelly I was not invited or scared for the occupants safety...


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Everyone: Just a reminder, the rave will be at Xyro TR1's next weekend. Put it in your calendars!

Do it!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Finally got my bias lighting set up on my 46" TV in my bedroom. Huge difference to contrast and black levels for night time viewing/gaming. PC looks sweet on there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to put lights behind my TV and computer monitor. Since I am on night shift all the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, going to have a rave party in your computer room?


----------



## ACMH-K




----------



## Perrfekt

Should throw my new setup on here. I'm space limited but got most of what I wanted.


27" primary monitor' 1 15" for my Linux box on the left and the other 15" for my browser so I can look at things and game. Those are Polk bookshelfs and a pioneer received for pumpin the tunes.


----------



## Jeci

New TV makes everything soooo much better:


----------



## IAmDay

oh gosh it's so beautiful


----------



## ranviper

Replaced 3 22 inch monitors with a 27inch. (I kept one of the 22's for a utilities screen.)


----------



## Jester435

I figured I would update since I have bought a bunch of items and moved things around.


Ducky Shine II White LED with Clears


Ducky Shine Red LED with Browns


USC mini Helmet and Game of Thrones Dragon Egg.


HItman exclusive that I had to buy!! I saw it on OCN and then bid, bid,bid until I won one out of the UK


Art Print I bought at SLC Comic Con this year

Spiderman gel print that I bought at SLC comic con, Logitech gamepad for steam games

New ASUS router that is ridiculously amazing

Secondary setup and new Creative RAGE sound blaster headset. perfect for gaming and I have had many gaming headsets


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> New TV makes everything soooo much better:


I usually say "i hate you" if im jealous

i hate you










TV Model? Nice Q acoustic 2020i such a flat TV and such deep speakers







.. that sub is ridiculously long

how do they actually sound in terms of signiture, i have the same speaker package in my basket not clicked buy yet.. Are you in the UK by any chance, because i stumbled on a store called superfi which sells those 'relatively' cheap. Also are they the graphite colour?


----------



## 98uk

My current setup seems so old and boring compared to you guys. What can I do? I was thinking back lighting?


----------



## jameschisholm

Try to hook up your cables to the underside of your desk. Wall Mount the LG TV above your Dual-Monitor setup. Add led lighting behind the Dual-Monitor setup. Add a canvas photo to the right side of the wall.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Try to hook up your cables to the underside of your desk. Wall Mount the LG TV above your Dual-Monitor setup. Add led lighting behind the Dual-Monitor setup. Add a canvas photo to the right side of the wall.


I'll try and hook the cables, I have some ties for that... but I cannot wall mount the TV, it's a rented apartment









I have some nice tin pressed racing/car adverts to frame!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just got settled in for now...


gorgeous- I love the black monolythic minimalist appeal.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*


PLEX? No wait i dont think it is.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'll try and hook the cables, I have some ties for that... but *I cannot wall mount the TV, it's a rented apartment*


That's never stopped me - you've just got to clean it up when you move.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> That's never stopped me - you've just got to clean it up when you move.


Indeed, some drywall tape, spackle, palm sander, and a quart of matched paint. G2g


----------



## Jessichuu

I live on my bed with my stuffed animals.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

the laptop on the bed is making me anxious. I usually put mine on a box or something personally


----------



## Jessichuu

it has a cooling pad under it! No worries


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jessichuu*
> 
> I live on my bed with my stuffed animals.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a baby dragonite stuff animal?


----------



## Jessichuu

Why yes it is! <3


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YanYan001*
> 
> PLEX? No wait i dont think it is.


Yep, plex.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Indeed, some drywall tape, spackle, palm sander, and a quart of matched paint. G2g


Yep, though I am going to have a hard time hiding those sound wires coming out of the wall in this house I rent when ever I leave. A shame that they are permanent stuck in there.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Indeed, some drywall tape, spackle, palm sander, and a quart of matched paint. G2g


Or... If you are cheap, and/or in a hurry, fill the holes with little wads of paper, most of the way, fill the rest with white toothpaste. Smooth it over and hope for the best.









We rented and moved a lot when I was a kid, and that's what my mom always did. Only got caught once in like 15 moves.


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Haha! More like party room.


This is quite nice, especially for just chilling and perusing the interwebs, what song is that playing?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, though I am going to have a hard time hiding those sound wires coming out of the wall in this house I rent when ever I leave. A shame that they are permanent stuck in there.


What'd you do to make them permanent?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Or... If you are cheap, and/or in a hurry, fill the holes with little wads of paper, most of the way, fill the rest with white toothpaste. Smooth it over and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rented and moved a lot when I was a kid, and that's what my mom always did. Only got caught once in like 15 moves.


Not a bad idea either, might consider for nail holes now


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Or... If you are cheap, and/or in a hurry, fill the holes with little wads of paper, most of the way, fill the rest with white toothpaste. Smooth it over and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rented and moved a lot when I was a kid, and that's what my mom always did. Only got caught once in like 15 moves.


I have done the same


----------



## pnoozi

bros do you even spackle


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Or... If you are cheap, and/or in a hurry, fill the holes with little wads of paper, most of the way, fill the rest with white toothpaste. Smooth it over and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rented and moved a lot when I was a kid, and that's what my mom always did. Only got caught once in like 15 moves.


I've done the same. I've also just used plain masking tape to cover a hole in the wall.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> bros do you even spackle


Why? Toothpaste is cheap!


----------



## NYMD

^^^ This is how we get ants.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> ^^^ This is how we get ants.


I'd only do it when moving out. Not my problem.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Why? Toothpaste is cheap!


So is spackle! Not to mention it won't shrink like toothpaste.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> So is spackle! Not to mention it won't shrink like toothpaste.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I'd only do it when moving out. Not my problem.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> gorgeous- I love the black monolythic minimalist appeal.


awesome case man....
how did that cost?


----------



## NTTKR

Here are some pictures of my ongoing Family/PC/Office/Game room.....whatcha thiiink!!?


----------



## Jester435

I feel like you are an extremely organized hoarder.. I couldn't handle being in that room.


----------



## Scorpion667

Changed up my setup a bit



Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily


----------



## Spelio

My setup. Left monitor is for my sons PC, and right is for my PC. I'll get a pic of the cabinet if anyone's interested.



Sorry for the over cooked HDR, but it was a sunny day and was hard to get a clean shot.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Changed up my setup a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily


Ahh... A fellow Torontonian. Are those Ultrasone headphones I see?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Changed up my setup a bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... A fellow Torontonian. Are those Ultrasone headphones I see?
Click to expand...

T-Dot represent!

Yeah, got the Pro 900's last week, been having eargasms every day since









Only issue is the cable on them turns into a literal stick when exposed to the cold Canadian weather. I'll prob swap for my VMODA braided cable for the winter


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> T-Dot represent!
> 
> Yeah, got the Pro 900's last week, been having eargasms every day since


I had Pro 650's up until my little brother smashed them two years ago. Been using ATH-M50's ever since.


----------



## TSXmike

re-arranged the office.

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/blackaccordlx/media/20140121_123914_zps21ea55a3.jpg.html


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> re-arranged the office.
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/blackaccordlx/media/20140121_123914_zps21ea55a3.jpg.html


lol that's after it was rearranged? Anyways, loving the little stormtrooper helmet.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> lol that's after it was rearranged? Anyways, loving the little stormtrooper helmet.


lol... it is a small office, theres only so much we can do.


----------



## NTTKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I feel like you are an extremely organized hoarder.. I couldn't handle being in that room.


[quote


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> My setup. Left monitor is for my sons PC, and right is for my PC. I'll get a pic of the cabinet if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the over cooked HDR, but it was a sunny day and was hard to get a clean shot.


Server cabinet, now, come on.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Server cabinet, now, come on.


Yup, full size 42U Great Lakes Server cabinet







Got it as scrap for free from work. Wife's cool enough to have let me keep it.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTTKR*


No offense! you have some sick stuff, just way too cluttered for me


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTTKR*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my ongoing Family/PC/Office/Game room.....whatcha thiiink!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A bit too colorful and boxed in for me but very nice setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Changed up my setup a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily


^ Agree, digging the minimalist appeal


----------



## sebkow

wow some of these rooms


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> My setup. Left monitor is for my sons PC, and right is for my PC. I'll get a pic of the cabinet if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the over cooked HDR, but it was a sunny day and was hard to get a clean shot.


Looks great, but... but... foot room?


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Looks great, but... but... foot room?


Yea, I need to find room for those SFF PC's. A few are scrap, just need to get around to tossing them.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> setup


CptAsian,

I just wanted to let you know that your setup is Awesome! You have done a phenomenal job with "The Qube"

I saw the updated pictures earlier over the weekend and the ducky with that setup is gorgeous!

good work bro!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> CptAsian,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that your setup is Awesome! You have done a phenomenal job with "The Qube"
> 
> I saw the updated pictures earlier over the weekend and the ducky with that setup is gorgeous!
> 
> good work bro!


Thanks a bunch man! Much appreciated. And I have moved some stuff around in preparation to buy three Ultrasharps...







I'm super excited.


----------



## maced129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Changed up my setup a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily


what is that mouse bungie?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maced129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Changed up my setup a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for the HDD dock - I dislike having HDD's in my PC lol. WD blacks vibrate quite a bit so with the dock I have the option of turning it off easily
> 
> 
> 
> what is that mouse bungie?
Click to expand...

It's the original mouse bungee. Here you go.

Great seller too, had a broken clip on my first unit, which does not affect unit functionality whatsoever, but she shipped me another. I offered to return the old one but she refused.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It's the original mouse bungee. Here you go.
> 
> Great seller too, had a broken clip on my first unit, which does not affect unit functionality whatsoever, but she shipped me another. I offered to return the old one but she refused.


Oh thats nice but I cant see myself spending money on that. I just use a good old fashion clip.


----------



## M3nta1

I just use my monitors cable management hole as the mouse clip. pull some slack through and then clamp it in place with the power/video cable. works really well.


----------



## falcon26

Scorpion667 if I might ask what desk is that you have


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Scorpion667 if I might ask what desk is that you have


Table top is Ikea Torlinden 59" x 29"
Adjustable legs are Ikea Vika Kaj

It had a tiny bit of wobble when I would swipe my mouse at warp speed in FPS games with the PC on top the desk, so I also got two of these for perfect rigidity:

Trestle legs are Ikea Lerberg Trestle Gray

Overall the desk is extremely solid. It does not wobble and I don't use this statement lightly. Not bad for the sub $150 cost IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It's the original mouse bungee. Here you go.
> 
> Great seller too, had a broken clip on my first unit, which does not affect unit functionality whatsoever, but she shipped me another. I offered to return the old one but she refused.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thats nice but I cant see myself spending money on that. I just use a good old fashion clip.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's just my desk is not perfectly smooth so the mouse wire gliding across makes a very annoying scraping sound. I thought it was pointless prior to purchasing it but now I can never go back lol.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Just installed my Ergotron LX monitor arms.









http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Office/DSC_0070_zps67d58621.jpg.html


----------



## pnoozi

good lord what is that monstrosity in the bottom-left?


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> good lord what is that monstrosity in the bottom-left?


That would be the battery for ATT Uverse.


----------



## Roxycon

Quit making me wanna wallmount all my monitors









Looks nice though, good job


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Just installed my Ergotron LX monitor arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Office/DSC_0070_zps67d58621.jpg.html


That setup looks nice! Alignment is a bit off between middle and right bezel though. Which stand is that?


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That setup looks nice! Alignment is a bit off between middle and right bezel though. Which stand is that?


I'm still waiting on a display port cable for my left monitor so I haven't aligned everything properly.

http://www.amazon.com/Ergotron-Wall-Mount-LCD-Arm/dp/B00358RFJ8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1390443740&sr=8-5&keywords=ergotron


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Just installed my Ergotron LX monitor arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Office/DSC_0070_zps67d58621.jpg.html


That looks amazing, sir! I love how clean it looks, I also love the shelf above, very sweet!


----------



## IAmDay

Room is almost finished. Painting is done. Rug is moved in. I got myself some free shelves. Next step is waiting to buy led strips. Once I have everything I promise everyone they can have 1000 pictures.


----------



## HPE1000

Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## IAmDay

Soon


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Quit making me wanna wallmount all my monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice though, good job


Do it, you know you want to


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Just installed my Ergotron LX monitor arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Killbuzzjrad/media/Office/DSC_0070_zps67d58621.jpg.html


wtheck is that thing on the lower left? it looks like some mid nineties ISDN box? Please dont tell me thats what your ADSL or Fibre boxes look like









Nice desk btw .. is it a blank door? and have you considered any type of wood treatment.

also cool monitor setup


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> It's been just over a month, a bit longer since I've moved into my own place and I still haven't done anything to my apartment, let alone my computer room. I feel so bad for my room with the bad cable pile under the desk and the filithy closet. I just have no motivation or creativity on how to organize it all. I have a telco rack where the washer/dryer goes, but I have a feeling it's not going to hold all the computers in there and plus none of them have a function so it just makes them wasted so to speak.
> 
> Ideas? Tips? Advice? Something?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gfShX6V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kzmF6OQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hoLXkJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/k3cn09T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0orctnc


Advice... Send me your GoT poster, oh eddard starc you poor honourable man. My fave character


----------



## EpicPie

edit nvm


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wtheck is that thing on the lower left? it looks like some mid nineties ISDN box? Please dont tell me thats what your ADSL or Fibre boxes look like


I have Bell Aliant FibreOP here in my city and the service includes television and home phone as well. The fibre line comes directly to the house off a multi port terminal from the line at the pole and then splits to a digital signal at the ONT unit in the house. From there we ran CAT5 to all the set top boxes and computers. Our system has a large unit as in this image that is the power supply for the phone line in case of a power outage. Typically during installation we would attempt to hide the unit somewhere in the basement or in the power panel.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have Bell Aliant FibreOP here in my city and the service includes television and home phone as well. The fibre line comes directly to the house off a multi port terminal from the line at the pole and then splits to a digital signal at the ONT unit in the house. From there we ran CAT5 to all the set top boxes and computers. Our system has a large unit as in this image that is the power supply for the phone line in case of a power outage. Typically during installation we would attempt to hide the unit somewhere in the basement or in the power panel.


phew you had me worried there


----------



## InsideJob

Apparently AT&T aren't so worried about aesthetics. However as a previous technician doing installs, it would make it much easier to just put all the hardware for the system in one place rather then spread it out sometimes from one side of the house to the other depending where the customer wanted their modem. I was surely reminded that I would never want to be and electrician after having to wire houses with just cat5. Especially when you get those picky folk who don't want to see the lines...


----------



## Ferling

New Rig


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> New Rig


Hey you, now i have to ask, what are you think about your mobo?

becose i was planning to buy that for my phenom to get matx build on future, how good is it?


----------



## Jimbags

Hey same case but i have a full ATX mobo, not being rude or anything, but cases look weird when there is space below the mobo. I mean why go mATX when you can go full size in that case? I have a mATX in my htpc but i custom built a case for it so the mobo filled it  nice setup btw


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey same case but i have a full ATX mobo, not being rude or anything, but cases look weird when there is space below the mobo. I mean why go mATX when you can go full size in that case? I have a mATX in my htpc but i custom built a case for it so the mobo filled it  nice setup btw


wrong. makes it look cleaner


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey same case but i have a full ATX mobo, not being rude or anything, but cases look weird when there is space below the mobo. I mean why go mATX when you can go full size in that case? I have a mATX in my htpc but i custom built a case for it so the mobo filled it  nice setup btw


I for one will never buy a case where the motherboard barely fits inside the case. I'm just asking for my GPU to overheat because of terrible airflow then.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey same case but i have a full ATX mobo, not being rude or anything, but cases look weird when there is space below the mobo. I mean why go mATX when you can go full size in that case? I have a mATX in my htpc but i custom built a case for it so the mobo filled it  nice setup btw
> 
> 
> 
> I for one will never buy a case where the motherboard barely fits inside the case. I'm just asking for my GPU to overheat because of terrible airflow then.
Click to expand...

But it looks so cool!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> New Rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


That does look pretty sweet! What kind of lighting are you using in the case? Looks great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> But it looks so cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Ferling's does look really good, but I have to agree, that does look very sweet as well.


----------



## semajha

I like the extra space as well. Looks cleaner.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Here's my setup. I enjoy it!

IMAG0140.jpg 1651k .jpg file


----------



## xxToranachxx

Oops... I put that in as an attachment lol. Here we go


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wrong. makes it look cleaner


Thats your opinion and its subjective anyway. Please dont be so rude next time. I think mine looks better, same case full ATX


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my production setup a bit.

Bad phone pictures for the win.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looking good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> wrong. makes it look cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your opinion and its subjective anyway. Please dont be so rude next time. I think mine looks better, same case full ATX
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I have to agree with him. Looks aren't everything.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hey you, now i have to ask, what are you think about your mobo?
> 
> becose i was planning to buy that for my phenom to get matx build on future, how good is it?


So far its great, except for issues on the north bridge possibly overheating and causing blue screen. Only occurred twice so far. Keep in mind it uses sata-2 @ 3gb/s, but hey its a cheap board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Hey same case but i have a full ATX mobo, not being rude or anything, but cases look weird when there is space below the mobo. I mean why go mATX when you can go full size in that case? I have a mATX in my htpc but i custom built a case for it so the mobo filled it  nice setup btw


I have to agree with Phill1978 & ACMH-K, I have built builds with full atx before leaving both cards especially the bottom card cramped and strung out to overheat, when going with 2 cards to make the use of a full atx. Personally this mobo was also a great money saver and I really have no need to go for more pci-e slots. I game @ 2560x1440p and the new cards with 2gb of ram (especially radeon) handle 4k and multi-monitor amazingly. Going single Gpu is also less of a headache because with xfire/sli you run into possible software incompatibility issues and financially would only be worth doing if you can get the second card at a much lower price. Also I think it looks cleaner but that's my opinion


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> That does look pretty sweet! What kind of lighting are you using in the case? Looks great!
> Ferling's does look really good, but I have to agree, that does look very sweet as well.


Thanks, I'm using a usb led strip I bought off of Amazon.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Thanks, I'm using a usb led strip I bought off of Amazon.


Nice build Ferling.







Definitely looks clean to me. I hate clutter.

Which brings me to this folks:
I am expanding my Desk to lessen the clutter I feel.
Words can't tell you how excited I am.
I have been wanting to do a desk build for so long. I have finally finished my plans for it and I have already begun the building process.

Before:





Spoiler: Planning Process:












Spoiler: Final Plans:








Final Plan:


Should I do a Build log?


----------



## rubberhose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Should I do a Build log?


Doo eeeit!


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Nice build Ferling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks clean to me. I hate clutter.
> 
> Which brings me to this folks:
> I am expanding my Desk to lessen the clutter I feel.
> Words can't tell you how excited I am.
> I have been wanting to do a desk build for so long. I have finally finished my plans for it and I have already begun the building process.


I have always wanted to do something like this, and I am more than welcome to expand and share with my idea's. I personally would build a desk that is about 5-6" deep to have all the components in just the desk rather than sitting on top of a platform, you would save money on materials and have a more minimalist appeal. But I would incorporate a kitchen drawer like mechanism to slide out the entire build on the side or even in front to gain easy access, just like a keyboard tray. The only issue would be figuring out a way to counter balance the weight, but this is done so by mounting the desk to the wall on studs of course as a "floating desk"

Also for cable management, I have this idea of using a strip of window screen to catch all the cabling from falling to the floor


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What'd you do to make them permanent?


Me and my previous roommate routed the sound wires through the under flour up into the walls. We had to drill through the wood in the wall floor. My roommate put fire block sealent in the holes for a safety measure. Those sound wires ain't going no where.

The sound wire. Such a shame it stuck in that wall now.



Me got bored one day. So pulled my big rig out into the movie room.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> So far its great, except for issues on the north bridge possibly overheating and causing blue screen. Only occurred twice so far. Keep in mind it uses sata-2 @ 3gb/s, but hey its a cheap board.


Hah, i dont care for that sata's are sata II

Becose i own ounly 1 or two sata III HDD









and i still use even ide hdd's









okay, that sound good mobo what i should look, thanks for you


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Me and my previous roommate routed the sound wires through the under flour up into the walls. We had to drill through the wood in the wall floor. My roommate put fire block sealent in the holes for a safety measure. Those sound wires ain't going no where.
> 
> The sound wire. Such a shame it stuck in that wall now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me got bored one day. So pulled my big rig out into the movie room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh ok, ya that'd do it lol. Looks great still, though.


----------



## InsideJob

Updated pics











Again, I didn't choose the room color. It's a rental unit and I wont be here much longer so I haven't bothered with it.


----------



## afropelican

Raspberry Pi runs XBMC really well with the added bonus of hd44780 LCD compatibility


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*


 your cat looks exactly like mine!


----------



## ranviper

I got out the wife's camera, rather than my cell this time.


----------



## endergx

vote for me.


----------



## IAmDay

I love the style of that room. 10/10 can you adopt me?


----------



## Kavster12




----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Much analog....


----------



## Roaches

Now thats what you call a true battlestation.


----------



## Scorpion667

@afropelica super clean cable management on the TV!

@endergx I'm in love with your lighting! I'm a sucker for purple








also, Hawken rocks


----------



## endergx

thanks!

anyone else know if magicalpancake is the same dude that plays hawken? if so, he's crazy good.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Should I do a Build log?


Yes, yes you should. Period. End of story.

Sorry, I just love big badass desk builds!


----------



## packerbackermk

Some photos of my computer and the room it's in. More picks of the computer in my build log. I really wish I had a nicer camera but my phone is all I've got.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> vote for me.
> 
> *snip*


Nice analog setup.

What do you produce?


----------



## ShortySmalls




----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> vote for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very, very nice rig there, but o lord, what the heck is all that?

Anyway, I happy right now. New monitor to add to my computer room. Can't wait to get the main rig rebuilt, and proceed to building myself a bigger L-Desk since now this 30" monitor eats up even more room.



Still debating should I build a solid wood, smoke glass top, or smoke thick acrylic top type desk.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> The ViewSonic CRTs just weren't working out. I bit the bullet and got a 144Hz LightBoost monitor.


it's really only worth it if you retro game or don't have the money for good LCDs, because i play old 2D games i might try and get an FW900 other wise i'd just get an LCD.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*


What desk is this?


----------



## packerbackermk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> What desk is this?


This. It's a great desk for the small space constraints I have. It's also awesome for it all to be on wheels, makes cable management a breeze.


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


What chair is that


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endergx*
> 
> vote for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up!


----------



## Badwrench

Been a while since I posted in this thread:


closer......

closer..........


----------



## JackLangstone

This is my current setup, soon I'm looking to buy an identical second monitor, and perhaps even a new case


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> This is my current setup, soon I'm looking to buy an identical second monitor, and perhaps even a new case


I had that case 5 years ago. Trust me that's the first thing you want to replace.


----------



## JackLangstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I had that case 5 years ago. Trust me that's the first thing you want to replace.


Yeah it's not the best i must say! However i cannot afford a new case at the moment as i have just bought a GTX 770


----------



## Simca

Good buy, when you do save up the money, definitely look at refurbed cases. You'll save a ton of money that way and most are basically new.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I had that case 5 years ago. Trust me that's the first thing you want to replace.


Is that the Raidmax 939 or whatever? Man...that was THE case to have a few years ago though.


----------



## JackLangstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Is that the Raidmax 939 or whatever? Man...that was THE case to have a few years ago though.


I'm not actually sure on the brand, but here is the amazon link


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Is that the Raidmax 939 or whatever? Man...that was THE case to have a few years ago though.


I agree. I remember wanting it a few years ago.


----------



## JackLangstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Good buy, when you do save up the money, definitely look at refurbed cases. You'll save a ton of money that way and most are basically new.


Okay cool, thanks! Are there any full tower cases that you recommend?


----------



## sQuetos

Where I am all day errydayyy!


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Okay cool, thanks! Are there any full tower cases that you recommend?


Check out cases from:

Corsair
Nzxt
Fractal Design
Bitfenix
Cooler Master
Lian Li
Silverstone
Btw it looks like a mid tower would be sufficient for you.


----------



## JackLangstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> Check out cases from:
> 
> Corsair
> Nzxt
> Fractal Design
> Bitfenix
> Cooler Master
> Lian Li
> Silverstone
> Btw it looks like a mid tower would be sufficient for you.


Thanks, I'll have a look


----------



## Simca

I'm looking at getting possibly a Corsair 750D. Take a look at that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm looking at getting possibly a Corsair 750D. Take a look at that.


Very good case. Have you considered the new cases that Corsair unveiled at CES? Things look BA.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Been a while since I posted in this thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer......
> 
> closer..........


LOVE your headphone stand


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Very good case. Have you considered the new cases that Corsair unveiled at CES? Things look BA.











Yes, I second this notion


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What chair is that


It's a black leather office chair w/ massage function trying to find a link


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Okay cool, thanks! Are there any full tower cases that you recommend?


Take a look at the NZXT Source 210 case. I think it's $45 shipped from newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146075

Has plenty of room too!


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> LOVE your headphone stand


Thanks. It was $2.99 at Michaels on a clearance rack. Black Velveteen Necklace stand


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Take a look at the NZXT Source 210 case. I think it's $45 shipped from newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146075
> 
> Has plenty of room too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great case for the price. Here's the two I owned. With some slight mods, it's decent for a small loop.



Spoiler: Water-cooled











Spoiler: Water-cooled


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Great case for the price. Here's the two I owned. With some slight mods, it's decent for a small loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water-cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water-cooled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Okay cool, thanks! Are there any full tower cases that you recommend?


Ha! I knew I recognized the white case. 




I watched that a week or so ago looking to see how to/if I could water cool mine. Great vid btw and it was super clean before the mod.


----------



## henwyybwoi

i've sold my desktop since i moved into a much smaller place. got myself a macbook pro last yr. sold 1 of my monitors and now i just have one for my ps3. my room was ridiculously messy up until i sold my desktop b/c it took up a lot of space... spent a few hours this weekend cleaning up and went to walmart to buy a cabinet to throw some junk. very happy with how much cleaner it is now!


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> 
> Some photos of my computer and the room it's in. More picks of the computer in my build log. I really wish I had a nicer camera but my phone is all I've got.


Hey what lighting did you use for your R4 case? I have the same case but I like your lights better than my NZXT blue led strip from amazon.


----------



## EliteReplay

Nice pictures!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

The more setups I see, the more I feel embarrased about my own







. It's all good though, soon enough I'll have a setup and rig worthy of being in the same thread as all these fine systems.....in the mean time, someone get me a towel please


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Well my setup may not be as clean cut as some of the others i've seen on here, but figured i would show it anyway for feedback.


----------



## XanderTheGoober




----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Well my setup may not be as clean cut as some of the others i've seen on here, but figured i would show it anyway for feedback.


It's still cleaner than mine,
I live on my bed allmost all my computer time

I have one computer case to be *table* to my screen
one computercase (old cheaftec, big) is my nightable,
and one computer is what i use,


----------



## Muskaos

Seeing desk footwells stuffed with gear makes my knees ache.
Glad to see I'm not the only one rocking a desk in the basement.
I don't have a wheel yet, but I will eventually. I got Dirt 2 as a freebie with a video card, and haven't touched it, not wanting to spoil the fun of trying to drive with the keyboard.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*


Is that "NASA" carved into the wall?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that "NASA" carved into the wall?
Click to expand...

Yummy


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Is that "NASA" carved into the wall?


Was originally my brothers living area, he had an annoying habit of drawing random Sh** on all the walls, wooden and concrete. Have not had the chance to put up a badass poster to cover some of it yet.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yummy











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Was originally my brothers living area, he had an annoying habit of drawing random Sh** on all the walls, wooden and concrete. Have not had the chance to put up a badass poster to cover some of it yet.


It's totally appropriate though. Your room could be mistaken for NASA's command center with all those monitors.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*


Get a tripod.

Room needs some TLC, just refurnish, new carpet, dark-wood stain or put up drywall and paint. After all you have some serious hardware in there, it deserves a worthy room.


----------



## packerbackermk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YanYan001*
> 
> Hey what lighting did you use for your R4 case? I have the same case but I like your lights better than my NZXT blue led strip from amazon.


I used THESE led strips. I have one behind the mobo tray that is lit when the computer turns on. I have 3 more, across the top, down the side, and across the bottom, that are controlled by a switch.

Here are a few more of the lighting in the case.


----------



## Ferling

Just got my first liquid Cpu cooler, along with extra corsair fans and a fan controller from the same makers of my case.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Just got my first liquid Cpu cooler, along with extra corsair fans and a fan controller from the same makers of my case.


Very very clean setup


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Very very clean setup


Thanks! Zip ties, Full-modular Psu's, a tripod and cowboy studio soft lights really help with that look.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Just got my first liquid Cpu cooler, along with extra corsair fans and a fan controller from the same makers of my case.


Nice setup Ferling. What mouse pad are you using? Do you have a link?


----------



## fouBelieve

/


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouBelieve*
> 
> *Great!!! I can finally post in this thread.*
> This is my transformation:
> 
> My room was empty for 5 years - with only 1x queen size bed, 1x bedside table, white walls, carpet floor.
> 
> 3 years later, put venetian blinds where the glass bricks were (2x of them) as they let too much sun in. 40 degrees celcius in Aus Summer (bought a fan lol), upstairs is A LOT hotter. Also changed the floors to timber instead of carpet, and painted one of the walls a chocolate colour.
> Room was still *empty* and extremely plain, for so long..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my room (paint diagram LOL)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the shape is RIDICULOUS. To make things worse the walls don't even align, the wardrobe doors that open outwards blocked a lot of space and hit my bed when opened. The windows and shape of the room made it really hard to put things in my room. Unfortunately no photo back then but you could imagine how bad it looked lol.
> 
> 3 months ago I added a 46" Samsung LED 3DTV to my room and put the TV antenna in this wall and moved my bed. The TV fit perfectly on that wall and I was going to mount it there. But then my room would still look too plain so I just kept the TV on the floor while saving up 1 month to purchase some new goodies. Bad idea to have the wall socket there while I thought of a better way to arrange my room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qcten8B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 Month later:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I added:*
> - _46" Samsung LED 3DTV_ (+ moved PS3 upstairs)
> - Ikea tv bench/table/chair/rug
> - New PC (i5 4570, r9 290 tri-X, 2x QNIX 27" 1440p, Nanoxia DS1, ducky shine 3 tkl, DA13)
> - Sennheiser Amperior
> - Little tank
> - iPad Air
> 
> PC area (standing from my door)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV bench/TV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof my room walls are ridiculous lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ` added current floor plan
> and yeah my PC's not great like all the crazy stuff here, I'm an average user so it's sufficient for me haha


I've been thinking about getting a small fishtank for my computer desk! Your setup deeply encourages me to do so







Very nice:thumbsups


----------



## fouBelieve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a small fishtank for my computer desk! Your setup deeply encourages me to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice:thumbsups


Haha cheers man, I got the green ducky, cause it suits with the green DA and power button on the DS1. Oh and the green planted tank








Nah but this tank isn't great and really hard to clean, and you can't keep many fish cause it's 'enclosed' and there's no air, so I'm putting shrimps







nothign in there yet bar some plants and rocks because upstairs my water is 30 degrees which is too hot to add anything atm. If you get a tank make sure it's easy to clean (normal open tanks are best) but beware of electrical hazards.
I'm scared my baby brother will come in and knock my desk and the water splashes onto the power underneath :O


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouBelieve*
> 
> Haha cheers man, I got the green ducky, cause it suits with the green DA and power button on the DS1. Oh and the green planted tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah but this tank isn't great and really hard to clean, and you can't keep many fish cause it's 'enclosed' and there's no air, so I'm putting shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothign in there yet bar some plants and rocks because upstairs my water is 30 degrees which is too hot to add anything atm. If you get a tank make sure it's easy to clean (normal open tanks are best) but beware of electrical hazards.
> I'm scared my baby brother will come in and knock my desk and the water splashes onto the power underneath :O


Fish are actually kind of my thing haha, prior to my current job I had worked in a fish store for 15+ years. You can actually do a lot with those little tanks, I have a couple small 2 and 3 gallon tanks set up on my desk at home and one 20 gallon at work. I just keep shrimp in my tanks at home, really neat to watch. What kind of plants do you have in that tank? Looks like some kind of moss or something in there.

Very nice setup! I like it a lot!


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouBelieve*
> 
> PC area (standing from my door)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV bench/TV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof my room walls are ridiculous lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ` added current floor plan
> and yeah my PC's not great like all the crazy stuff here, I'm an average user so it's sufficient for me haha


I really like that desk, where did you get it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Nice setup Ferling. What mouse pad are you using? Do you have a link?


Hey, it is just a generic large desk mat. You can pick them up at your local office supply store, but here is a link


----------



## GermanyChris

My new Jonsbo U3 (Cooltek U3)

I'm starting to rebuild my desktop computers. In the next couple weeks I'll pick up a 7850 and add my ACD and put the 2 Dells in portrait.


----------



## bryce

I cry a little everytime I see the stock cooler on a rig


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Jonsbo U3 (Cooltek U3)
> 
> I'm starting to rebuild my desktop computers. In the next couple weeks I'll pick up a 7850 and add my ACD and put the 2 Dells in portrait.


You must post pics with the ACD, I haven't seen someone do a PLP setup with one yet and was curious how the dells do if it isn't a U2711


----------



## trivium nate

sorry phone picture quality


pc specs:
CM-HAF-932//AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz(8-CORE)//CorsairH50//ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 990X Mobo
EVGA GTX-680 SC(2GB GDDR5)//256GB SSD//3TB HDD(X2)//G.SKILL Ripjaws X-24GB
DVD-RW//blu-Ray//1000 Watt Corsair PSU//55"Insigia-TV-1920x1080p-120Hertz
Win 7 Ultimate(64)//Galaxy S3//64GB Ipad 3//XBox360-pc controller
Saitek Eclipse 2 keyboard//Razer DeathAdder Mouse//250gb-Xbox 360//500gb-PS4

i also have xbox 360,ps4,55"HD TV ipad 3 64GB, DJ controller


----------



## fouBelieve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Fish are actually kind of my thing haha, prior to my current job I had worked in a fish store for 15+ years. You can actually do a lot with those little tanks, I have a couple small 2 and 3 gallon tanks set up on my desk at home and one 20 gallon at work. I just keep shrimp in my tanks at home, really neat to watch. What kind of plants do you have in that tank? Looks like some kind of moss or something in there.
> 
> Very nice setup! I like it a lot!


Thanks mate







Haha yeah my dad was in the hobby for yearssss could've bought a nice car with how much he's spent (freshwater-saltwater, he prob had 4 hi-tech tanks) but myself a complete noob.
They don't recommend betas for this tank nor too many fish, this tank only has a small opening about 20x10cm so it's really hard to clean/cut plants so it's only going to be a low tech shrimp tank for me too. Shrimps are awesome and would be easier than fish for me, just have no time - but yeah the heat is too hot atm in Sydney! Yup, just java moss and some mini pellia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> I really like that desk, where did you get it?]


Haha thanks, it's from Ikea, you can buy different legs or brown/black/grey/white (wooden) table top, I got the glossy white one to match my TV bench!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> sorry phone picture quality
> 
> 
> pc specs:
> CM-HAF-932//AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz(8-CORE)//CorsairH50//ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 990X Mobo
> EVGA GTX-680 SC(2GB GDDR5)//256GB SSD//3TB HDD(X2)//G.SKILL Ripjaws X-24GB
> DVD-RW//blu-Ray//1000 Watt Corsair PSU//55"Insigia-TV-1920x1080p-120Hertz
> Win 7 Ultimate(64)//Galaxy S3//64GB Ipad 3//XBox360-pc controller
> Saitek Eclipse 2 keyboard//Razer DeathAdder Mouse//250gb-Xbox 360//500gb-PS4
> 
> i also have xbox 360,ps4,55"HD TV ipad 3 64GB, DJ controller


Do you sit that close to your TV when you play PC games?


----------



## chaotikgaming

4 pages in I was REALLY feeling sorry for some of you, with your outdated computers and monitors.. and then I realized it was from 2007 lol.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I cry a little everytime I see the stock cooler on a rig


It's a Celeron


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> 4 pages in I was REALLY feeling sorry for some of you, with your outdated computers and monitors.. and then I realized it was from 2007 lol.










lol


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> It's a Celeron


celeron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ftw


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fouBelieve*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah my dad was in the hobby for yearssss could've bought a nice car with how much he's spent (freshwater-saltwater, he prob had 4 hi-tech tanks) but myself a complete noob.
> They don't recommend betas for this tank nor too many fish, this tank only has a small opening about 20x10cm so it's really hard to clean/cut plants so it's only going to be a low tech shrimp tank for me too. Shrimps are awesome and would be easier than fish for me, just have no time - but yeah the heat is too hot atm in Sydney! Yup, just java moss and some mini pellia


Nice! My dad and I used to run a business that grew, sold, and shipped coral fragments across the US. We actually did really well at it, just got to be too much with normal jobs too so we got out of it. If you don't mind me making a suggestion, I would rip that java moss out of there ASAP. Java moss in particular is suchhhh a nuisance, it tends to take over everything, and can get out of control real quick. I've had many many issues with it in the past, since it doesn't root extremely well and ends up floating around, where it gets into the filter and grows and ends up burning out or clogging the impeller. You could replace it with something like peacock, christmas tree, or willow moss and get essentially the same effect as the java moss, but a little more controlled.

Anyways, I know what you mean about those tanks. They're not the easiest to work with! You may look too, there are several forums out there where people do modifications to the lighting to increase it pretty dramatically and get better plant growth.

Hopefully you don't take offense to the suggestion, just trying to prevent problems later on in case someone at the fish store sold it to you without telling you what it is!

I'll have to post up some pictures of my desk tanks here soon!

Matt


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> It's a Celeron


Still stock cooler though


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I cry a little everytime I see the stock cooler on a rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Celeron
Click to expand...

needs to become a xeon


----------



## GermanyChris

and I have a xeon and 16GB of ECC sitting in my cart at newegg but there is a German woman that needs to be convinced


----------



## bgtrance

Got my 2nd U2711 a couple of days ago.... Was longing for some screen real estate







Anyways sorry for the crap pictures but its all I can do at the moment. I really need to hop on a DSLR next even if its going to be only for taking pics of my setup lol....


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Just did some basic cable management. Not the best I know, but it's probably the best I will do.
Before:



After:





That dangling white wire was removed as well.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaotikgaming*
> 
> 4 pages in I was REALLY feeling sorry for some of you, with your outdated computers and monitors.. and then I realized it was from 2007 lol.


It is very surprising how everyone's Computers rooms looked backed then compared to now. I just looked at a few old pages.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> It is very surprising how everyone's Computers rooms looked backed then compared to now. I just looked at a few old pages.


yes, pretty much anything has changed from then to now. Even the all the "design" in the room was back then pretty massive and today pretty modern and clean.

I hope everyone gets what I mean, I can't really explain it that good in english.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Before it was all flashy lights and look at me type design, it's getting a lot more "stealth", modern and silent.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> My new Jonsbo U3 (Cooltek U3)
> 
> I'm starting to rebuild my desktop computers. In the next couple weeks I'll pick up a 7850 and add my ACD and put the 2 Dells in portrait.


I love the form factor of that case


----------



## Subnormyle

Just upgraded my Galant, Now 126" long. Ignore that nasty stain Please, My daughter is still not very good with her drinks.


Edit: Monitor color is not off that bad in person.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subnormyle*
> 
> Just upgraded my Galant, Now 126" long. Ignore that nasty stain Please, My daughter is still not very good with her drinks.
> 
> 
> Edit: Monitor color is not off that bad in person.


Oh how I would love to have all that desk space...


----------



## Subnormyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Oh how I would love to have all that desk space...


It's pretty nice. Plenty of room for projects.


----------



## InsideJob




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*


LOL


----------



## Kavster12

I have wanted to post my current setup for quite a while now, alas here it is. Was messing around with the settings on my D3200 so I hope the pictures aren't too bad.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.


----------



## EpicPie

^ Clean setup, I like your hardwood table & flooring.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have wanted to post my current setup for quite a while now, alas here it is. Was messing around with the settings on my D3200 so I hope the pictures aren't too bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The frosted glass of the desk works well in there, makes it look more spacious than a darker desk would.

Lol at the lens cup


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have wanted to post my current setup for quite a while now, alas here it is. Was messing around with the settings on my D3200 so I hope the pictures aren't too bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the set up and the desk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's clean.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Art your girl made you is both awesome and scares me


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, that's a nice and clean setup. I like the idea of the inverted wallpapers. And we've got the same MacBook stand.


----------



## Themorganlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.


Am I correct in my assuming that's the emotional
spectrum from Green Lantern? If so HUGH kudos to you


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> Am I correct in my assuming that's the emotional
> spectrum from Green Lantern? If so HUGH kudos to you


Quad quotes


----------



## Robilar

Here is my current setup.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00212_zps69bd5e40.jpg.html

I just ordered this chair (my old one has worn out).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/chair_zpsb9b75599.jpg.html


----------



## jameyscott

I've been looking for a new chair. let me know how you like it.


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.






Link to Wallpaper? nice setup


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> The frosted glass of the desk works well in there, makes it look more spacious than a darker desk would.
> 
> Lol at the lens cup


Thanks. I only got the lens cup because it was immensely discounted and I thought.....why not


----------



## ivr56

You all and your clean spacious spaces.I present you what my desk looks like when I'm doing design studio courses








Desk becomes a storage space for everything.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themorganlett*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in my assuming that's the emotional
> spectrum from Green Lantern? If so HUGH kudos to you
Click to expand...

Why, oh why..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my current setup.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00212_zps69bd5e40.jpg.html
> 
> I just ordered this chair (my old one has worn out).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/chair_zpsb9b75599.jpg.html


I really like that desk. Clean setup.


----------



## Wheezo

So much fail with quoting


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> So much fail with quoting


LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Oh how I would love to have all that desk space...


Oh, trust me, it's nice to have that kind of desk space ^_^ My new desk that I put together two weeks ago has approximately 128" of space from end to end, and it's soooo nice to have! Of course, now my 21.5" monitors feel WAY too small, but I'll fix that by upgrading to triple 27" displays at some point this year ^_^




I really need to take a new picture of the area with my turntables though, since that one there is... Well, too darn obvious I was moving this and that around to make room for stuff!


----------



## Spelio

My current setup. Please forgive the mess, I just re-organized the shelves in the rack to accommodate a Corsair Air 540 case that I plan on getting here soon.



Shot hand held, need to break out the trip-pod and get some better shots. Will at some point


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my current setup.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00212_zps69bd5e40.jpg.html
> 
> I just ordered this chair (my old one has worn out).
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/chair_zpsb9b75599.jpg.html


I'd have to give that floor some thought, maybe a carpet that contrast is too much for me








though


----------



## SLOWION

I can finally post here after cleaning up my office (aka hiding all the junk from camera view)











I was making a room tour video when I snapped this


----------



## Qu1ckset

Since i haven't posted in awhile and got a bunch of new stuff, and switched out my rig for a gaming laptop i figured id post some new pics of my room!








*
My Room looking from the doorway, and my curious cat







*


*My Long semi messy desk*


*My Laptop Gaming Setup!







*


*My 60" Aquas Console Gaming Setup







*


*My PS4 and Astro A50's*


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Oh how I would love to have all that desk space...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me, it's nice to have that kind of desk space ^_^ My new desk that I put together two weeks ago has approximately 128" of space from end to end, and it's soooo nice to have! Of course, now my 21.5" monitors feel WAY too small, but I'll fix that by upgrading to triple 27" displays at some point this year ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a new picture of the area with my turntables though, since that one there is... Well, too darn obvious I was moving this and that around to make room for stuff!
Click to expand...

What desk is that?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'd have to give that floor some thought, maybe a carpet that contrast is too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though


Agreed. My office is one of my upstairs bedrooms. I just finished pulling carpet and laying hardwood in the master bedroom and halls. The 4 bedrooms are next. The ground and second floor of the house are already all hardwood.


----------



## EpicPie

I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


A box to rma in and some companies spend a lot of time making their packaging look awesome. Mine reside in my attic.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Current state of my setup(minus the PS3, was only there for holidays). tiny rMBP/Win8 desktop setup.


can you link that wallpaper?


----------



## xartic1

Here's my setup.

Z-line desk with 16.4' of RGB LED lighting wrapped around it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> can you link that wallpaper?


Linky 1080p is all I could find


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


Resale...

Have a look at my trader rating. I resell computer parts frequently as I upgrade frequently. People buying used parts are thrilled to get original packaging with them. Not to mention from a shipping perspective, factory boxes often protect parts quite well.

Companies like NCIX also expect items returned to be returned in original packages. I recently had to exchange a Swiftech H220 and I couldn't find the box. They almost did not return it as a result.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What desk is that?


The desk is a Yorkville SD01 with two SDR side racks. It is quite possible that it is rebranded under another name in the United States, as it came in those lovely generic cardboard boxes and horrible assembly instructions Chinese repacks are known for - seriously, Ikea instructions are easier to understand and more thorough!

i say approximately 128" wide because, in all honesty, once I got the parts of the desk nestled against each other (and obviously the tops screwed into place) I started putting parts onto the desk. Using the official specs from the site, it's 128" wide, but since the claimed depth of 30" is incorrect (it's actually 42" deep with how I have it configured, not including keyboard tray, with keyboard tray extended we're talking almost 50" deep), it's probably a lot closer to 11' wide (132"). This combination has a total of 30U of rackmount space (2x4U, and 2x12U), of which I am presently using all of 1U. This whole setup replaced an old two desk arrangement that wasn't very conducive to productivity (especially when a friend I hadn't talked to for months logged into Skype).

The side racks were originally purchased to add to available desk space, but will steadily be filled up over the coming years. I'll be adding more modular synthesizer gear in the moderate future (probably upwards of a year away) which will take up one of the SDR's rack capacity (Well, okay, only 11/12 rack units which is close enough to full), possibly adding in a 4U desktop/rackmount synthesizer (Future Retro XS, because it's just such a fun synth) into one of the 4U shelves under the monitors. No real plans yet for the second 12U SDR, but eventually I'll start picking up a few outboard, rackmounted audio products.

Oh, and to put things into a size perspective? The black cabinets currently holding my modular synthesizer parts are each 10.5" tall and effectively 32" wide, so in those shots they completely dwarf my 21.5" monitors. Thankfully, my monitors will regain the focus on the desk by the end of this year, since I'm upgrading to triple 27" displays. Oh, and that HAF 932 will be replaced in 4-6 months with a Case Labs S8 (and significantly better internals too) ^_^

Best part? This desk is in our living room, PLUS my spouse is getting one as well, although just the SD01 with one SDR. ^_^

Only real changes I've done since taking those pics are getting the Maschine stand to put it at an angle so the screens are easier to see, and I no longer have the CoolerMaster QuickFire Stealth. Was a nice keyboard, but sadly I just couldn't deal with the lack of the ten digit keypad. And for those asking, Maschine is the funny looking button box behind the QuickFire Stealth.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Resale...
> 
> Have a look at my trader rating. I resell computer parts frequently as I upgrade frequently. People buying used parts are thrilled to get original packaging with them. Not to mention from a shipping perspective, factory boxes often protect parts quite well.
> 
> Companies like NCIX also expect items returned to be returned in original packages. I recently had to exchange a Swiftech H220 and I couldn't find the box. They almost did not return it as a result.


Thanks for the different perspective. Cheers


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Finished putting all this together yesterday! I would never have been able to do this without winning the Ultimate Rig competition so many more thanks to Admin, Chipp and all the other OCN staff







my build log is in my sig


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Finished putting all this together yesterday! I would never have been able to do this without winning the Ultimate Rig competition so many more thanks to Admin, Chipp and all the other OCN staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my build log is in my sig


Awesome and congrats!


----------



## WonderMutt

Finally got my main desktop (dubbed long ago R2-D2) back together after about 4 months of down time. Until last night my office was covered in computer parts, but I finally got it (mostly) cleaned up, so I thought I would take some new pics.

Wide shot of the desk area:


Closer Shot of desk area:


Main Rig (R2-D2):


Back Wall:


Opposite the desk (still a mess because I have to rebuild that computer in R2-D2's old case):


Laptop work area:


I still have a lot of work to do, I have to get that other computer rebuilt in R2-D2's old case, and then clean everything up properly. After I do that, I'll probably post more pics of my office / home theater and maybe a walkthough video.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


When I sell my old parts, I like to have the original box to put it in. And I'm sure the buyers agree.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Finally got my main desktop (dubbed long ago R2-D2) back together after about 4 months of down time. Until last night my office was covered in computer parts, but I finally got it (mostly) cleaned up, so I thought I would take some new pics.
> 
> Wide shot of the desk area:
> 
> 
> Closer Shot of desk area:
> 
> 
> Main Rig (R2-D2):
> 
> 
> Back Wall:
> 
> 
> Opposite the desk (still a mess because I have to rebuild that computer in R2-D2's old case):
> 
> 
> Laptop work area:
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of work to do, I have to get that other computer rebuilt in R2-D2's old case, and then clean everything up properly. After I do that, I'll probably post more pics of my office / home theater and maybe a walkthough video.


That's quite the layout. The star wars comment got me thinking of a similar basement lair









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/cave_zpsef7eb71e.jpg.html


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


This might sound dumb, but I like to keep them just to look at them many years from now. I find it fun to look at older products like a history thing.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


Chiming in here too









Computer case boxes = epic storage in basement or garage for old stuff, dvd cases, and/or other smaller product boxes for resale later on.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Chiming in here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer case boxes = epic storage in basement or garage for old stuff, dvd cases, and/or other smaller product boxes for resale later on.


OR....

For moving across the country, like I will be doing shortly!! Hallf my house will go back into the boxes they came in, I have a three stall garage with storage in the attic of all stalls, it was a no brainer to keep them all with this kind of space.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't understand why people save product packaging for computer parts. lol


I do it for two reasons: resale value, as well as being able to better protect items when one moves. I have, in the past, also used things like power supply boxes to keep all of the various bits and pieces from all the components in one place - case screws, SLI/Crossfire adapters, cables of all sorts, you name it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Finally got my main desktop (dubbed long ago R2-D2) back together after about 4 months of down time. Until last night my office was covered in computer parts, but I finally got it (mostly) cleaned up, so I thought I would take some new pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wide shot of the desk area:
> 
> 
> Closer Shot of desk area:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Rig (R2-D2):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Back Wall:
> 
> 
> Opposite the desk (still a mess because I have to rebuild that computer in R2-D2's old case):
> 
> 
> Laptop work area:
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of work to do, I have to get that other computer rebuilt in R2-D2's old case, and then clean everything up properly. After I do that, I'll probably post more pics of my office / home theater and maybe a walkthough video.


Okay, now I really want six monitors in my main area instead of three, even though I'd never use more than three >.>;;;; That is so SEXY!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh, trust me, it's nice to have that kind of desk space ^_^ My new desk that I put together two weeks ago has approximately 128" of space from end to end, and it's soooo nice to have! Of course, now my 21.5" monitors feel WAY too small, but I'll fix that by upgrading to triple 27" displays at some point this year ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a new picture of the area with my turntables though, since that one there is... Well, too darn obvious I was moving this and that around to make room for stuff!


All that desk space.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> All that desk space.


Thanks! The key right now is keeping it neat and tidy, even more so with wanting to add a few more things in. Needless to say, I'm hoping next year, even with several more things added (or changed) it will still look fairly cozy, and like there's plenty of usable space ^_^


----------



## ShortySmalls

Changed my living room around some, i think its alot better now alot cleaner and less full feeling.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I like the room, but not how you're hiding your rig behind that monitor.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I like the room, but not how you're hiding your rig behind that monitor.


heh, i figured ive seen it enough, and thats the only place i could think of to make all the cables reach their destinations.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Thought about wall mounting that far right monitor on the right side of the window? having it in
x
xxx

configuration? Then when you're done you can just push it off to the side and back against the wall?


----------



## maynard14

Hi ,. done some updates


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome Gundam collection







.....oh and cool rig too


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Awesome Gundam collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....oh and cool rig too


thank you sir


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi ,. done some updates


Pare that is a nice build..


----------



## maynard14

thank you so much







other pictures:


----------



## Jeci

Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very nice! really clean
Your receiver is a yamah though, you've put in your sig it's a sony








Also how does the RX-V373 perform with those huge floorstanders? I'd want a more powerful receiver for floorstanders like that or they could end up sounding a bit wooly, especially combined with a sub.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful setup. I love how the wood compliments the 2050is there. They look so much better than the gloss piano black finish.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Very nice! really clean
> Your receiver is a yamah though, you've put in your sig it's a sony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how does the RX-V373 perform with those huge floorstanders? I'd want a more powerful receiver for floorstanders like that or they could end up sounding a bit wooly, especially combined with a sub.


Ah, my mistake - Yeh the receiver probably does struggle a bit, it is on my list of things to keep an eye out for and replace, but I think the sound is still pretty good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Beautiful setup. I love how the wood compliments the 2050is there. They look so much better than the gloss piano black finish.


Thanks! I really do like the graphite finish, which is even better as it's the cheapest option!


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:


Wished I could do something like that. I have enough rigs to but I'm to lazy to actually put them to use and all. Not to mention my TV is just total garbage and would set the entire setup off.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Thanks! I really do like the graphite finish, which is even better as it's the cheapest option!


I'd love to buy the pair as well as I have a black woodgrain setup but if I convert to USD, they're ~ $950. Currently using a pair of AR floor standing speakers.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Wished I could do something like that. I have enough rigs to but I'm to lazy to actually put them to use and all. Not to mention my TV is just total garbage and would set the entire setup off.


It's actually really simple to set up. My media PC keeps getting upgraded though









I was just able to get my hands on a Silverstone FB36-B USB 3.0 bay for my media PC. It allowed me to move the SSD into a shared 3.5 bay, freeing up another bay so I can add a final hard drive to the system (already have 3 storage drives).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00298_zps8b6d30b5.jpg.html


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Ok so I got a couple new toys. New fans and new GPU. Sold the schiit stack and the hd650s. Got a tube amp/dac coming in. But I still feel like my room is so empty. What can I do to improve it?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Ok so I got a couple new toys. New fans and new GPU. Sold the schiit stack and the hd650s. Got a tube amp/dac coming in. But I still feel like my room is so empty. What can I do to improve it?


what headphones are you using in the meantime?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Dt. 990 pros


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Ok so I got a couple new toys. New fans and new GPU. Sold the schiit stack and the hd650s. Got a tube amp/dac coming in. But I still feel like my room is so empty. What can I do to improve it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks great already. Maybe get a nice headphone stand to show off those 990s....and I spot a ZMAX. I almost bought one a while ago.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> It looks great already. Maybe get a nice headphone stand to show off those 990s....and I spot a ZMAX. I almost bought one a while ago.


Yeah I want to get a nice headphone stand. Just need to find a reasonably priced one that looks good. I love my zmax mini. I only smoke analogs maybe once a month or so. They have the zmax mini and the SID on massdrop right now. I was thinking of getting a few posters and a LED strip to go behind the monitors.


----------



## RushiMP

Wrapped my Aeron chair in some fuzzies.


----------



## HPE1000

I'll take the old fuzzies


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Wrapped my Aeron chair in some fuzzies.


I bet that chair gets warm if you sit in it for along time


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Wrapped my Aeron chair in some fuzzies.


My dog would be humping the bejezus out of that chair...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My dog would be humping the bejezus out of that chair...


My cat would be doing the same.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Okay, now I really want six monitors in my main area instead of three, even though I'd never use more than three >.>;;;; That is so SEXY!


Thanks, and yeah, I don't need the top 3 monitors all the time, but they do come in handy when I'm working on multiple things at once, I can just have everything open and don't have to go searching for it. I also do a bit of web design, and it is nice being able to have multiple pages open at once so I can see how changes are affecting a website's different pages.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:


Very nice space you have. What htpc front end you running there?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Yeah I want to get a nice headphone stand. Just need to find a reasonably priced one that looks good. I love my zmax mini. I only smoke analogs maybe once a month or so. They have the zmax mini and the SID on massdrop right now. I was thinking of getting a few posters and a LED strip to go behind the monitors.


I ended up going with a MFLB, but definitely want to try a digital one like ZMAX or iTaste. Speaking of massdrop, you just missed that Just Mobile Headstand. I think Woo makes my favorite ~$30 stand. LED bias lights make any setup look better.


----------



## Mugen87

I have been stalking this thread for a while, so decided to post my little setup. Sorry for the pic quality.





The whole wall and TV setup


The blade poster and the books (needed something to raise up my screen) are my girlfriends. I know its the worlds smallest desk; its my girlfriends as well. Its an antique kids school desk that includes the chair in front of the cage, but not sitting on that thing ever agian. Everything else in the corner is mine, and I make it work.

I am in desperate need of a real desk an chair (tax returns







). I want to do a ssd and new disk drive upgrade as well. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Malkorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*


DAT BLADE POSTER.

Anyway, wish I could post something, but my computer "room" consists of what I can fit into my laptop bag lolz.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Very nice space you have. What htpc front end you running there?


Its all in the sig my friend.

HTPC:
Lian Li PC-Q03 | Intel Celeron G550 | Praeton LD964 | Asus P8H61-I LX | 8GB 1600mhz Corsair DDR3 | XFX HD 5450 | be quiet! 350W | Seagate 500GB 2.5" + Toshiba 250GB 2.5"


----------



## jameyscott

Got the second rig up and running and final found a desk. 30 bucks at habitat for humanity













Going to take better pics when rechargeable batteries come in for wifey's camera and teh rest of the office is clean.


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Very nice space you have. What htpc front end you running there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Its all in the sig my friend.
> 
> HTPC:
> Lian Li PC-Q03 | Intel Celeron G550 | Praeton LD964 | Asus P8H61-I LX | 8GB 1600mhz Corsair DDR3 | XFX HD 5450 | be quiet! 350W | Seagate 500GB 2.5" + Toshiba 250GB 2.5"


I think he's on about the software that i'm running, not the hardware...

In any case, in the first screen i'm running JRiver's Media Center in theater view:










I control everything with from a remote (Mele F10 Pro), as i've got all the apps & streaming sites I need access to configured within JRivers, so I only need some directional keys


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> I think he's on about the software that i'm running, not the hardware...
> 
> In any case, in the first screen i'm running JRiver's Media Center in theater view:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I control everything with from a remote (Mele F10 Pro), as i've got all the apps & streaming sites I need access to configured within JRivers, so I only need some directional keys


Have you used XBMC? If so, how does it compare to JRivers?


----------



## Mugen87

Im also interested. I want to do a htpc/ nas build by the end of the year. I was reading up on Jrivers and for ~$50 thats a deal.

My issue in the design is I want to run the os off a ssd, and keep costs down by using the smallest gb ssd I need. 64gb is going for cheap ($65 newegg), but is this big enough for windows and any htpc front-end. I was going to run linux with a front end and then found out blue-ray is a pain on linux and netflix is a no go atm. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Have you used XBMC? If so, how does it compare to JRivers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Im also interested. I want to do a htpc/ nas build by the end of the year. I was reading up on Jrivers and for ~$50 thats a deal.
> 
> My issue in the design is I want to run the os off a ssd, and keep costs down by using the smallest gb ssd I need. 64gb is going for cheap ($65 newegg), but is this big enough for windows and any htpc front-end. I was going to run linux with a front end and then found out blue-ray is a pain on linux and netflix is a no go atm. Anyone's thoughts?


I literally only use JRivers Media Center for the Theater view (3rd party application launching & built in browser), and that's it, for what I use it for I love it...

I've not used the application launching features of XBMC i'm afraid. All of my digital media viewing is done with Plex, as I'm mobile a lot I like the Plex server back end that allows me to stream my content to any device/anywhere and provide access to friends & family.


----------



## Mugen87

I dont want to rip all my dvds to digital. I feel its a waste of hard drive space when I can just plop in the disk. All I really want out of the htpc is netflix, youtube, blueray, pandora, "jukebox" app for my music collection (for parties and such), and if possible a real web browser. If I go the htpc it will be itx based with 2x1tb raid1 nas storage.

If I dont go with the htpc then Im doing a rasp-pi nas (with usb raid enclosure for the same hdd array) with some server functions. Becouse at the end of the day Im not sure if a smart blueray player and rasp-pi nas will be cheaper then the itx htpc.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Im also interested. I want to do a htpc/ nas build by the end of the year. I was reading up on Jrivers and for ~$50 thats a deal.
> 
> My issue in the design is I want to run the os off a ssd, and keep costs down by using the smallest gb ssd I need. 64gb is going for cheap ($65 newegg), but is this big enough for windows and any htpc front-end. I was going to run linux with a front end and then found out blue-ray is a pain on linux and netflix is a no go atm. Anyone's thoughts?


There are several workarounds with netflix on linux, as for bluray I'm not really sure.

Here's a quick workaround I found

http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux


----------



## GermanyChris

pipelight/netflix desktop I use one or both everyday


----------



## MillerLite1314

Just finished some soldering and wanted to show off a little. I'm gonna move the leds under the case more towards the edges to give off better light on the sides and front. All that's left is to wire some under the desk and in my shelves. The lights attached to the pc are run off the psu and behind the monitor is a 9v battery.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I can finally post here after cleaning up my office (aka hiding all the junk from camera view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was making a room tour video when I snapped this






Room tour has been finished, check it out!


----------



## waffles3680

Here is my current setup, still in the process of modding my case and redoing the work space.


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Been a while since I posted in this thread:
> 
> 
> closer......
> 
> closer..........


Where is this desk from?







and/or what's the name of it? Located in Australia, so probably way out of the way for me to acquire one for myself!


----------



## Rozayz

Okay. So I've read through this thread backwards for date's sake and I'm astounded at some of the amazing setups people have posted. I'm an OCD, tidy-freak, but always have a project going or am fixing a family friend's PC









Here is my setup, followed by a few close-up's of my current "project build" (work in progress, currently ~ 70% complete).





And close-up pictures of my rig;










Code:



Code:


5.25" & 3.25" covers, "rear" cover to hide back panel when 3.25" cages are removed + custom designed light box by Coldzero (coldzero.eu) aka. "Patuga"/Ricardo over in Portugal (shipped in less than 48hrs via DHL, extremely impressive!)

Also stealth modded my Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" & a DVD burner into the 900D front panel. DVD burner is currently unplugged while I mod it's SATA power cable from normal to "inline" as 5.25" custom cover wouldn't fit with normal connector.

To do:

- GTX 780 Ti's to be custom powder coated (backplates) 
- Custom loop w/ dual MCP35X pumps, 360, 480 and 240 rads, EK Clean CSQ CPU block, Aquacomputer Aqualis res + compression fittings. Undecided on tubing/coolant/LEDs.
- Drilling into lightbox to tidily route GPU cables once 780's are powder coated.
- Decide whether or not I like the AF120 LED series fans (sceptical atm!)
- make this! (http://www.overclock.net/t/494272/project-triple-screen-mount/0_30)

Would *not* recommend BitFenix Alchemy LED strips. Great LEDs, but horrible, horrible adhesive. Selleys SuperGlue works better heh.

*The **** house computers in the background do not belong to me. Just fixing them up for el-cheapo friends whom refuse to upgrade to hardware other than IDE-era crapola xD Pretend thees aren't there!*

As you can see, I haven't bothered cleaning anything up for these pictures, but part of the reason why is because I wanted some advice from fellow enthusiasts. My ultimate goal is to tidy up my computer area and have something that'll create the "wow" effect. If you think that's possible with my currently giant "**** off" desk (I call it the Battlestation!), let me know!

I have about a $1000 budget. I am located in Australia. I'm wondering if people think I should purchase a smaller desk (thinking IKEA Galant here), or upgrade to a triple monitor setup. If the latter, I'll be going with these and using this project guide from OC.net for my monitor stand.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subnormyle*
> 
> Just upgraded my Galant, Now 126" long. Ignore that nasty stain Please, My daughter is still not very good with her drinks.
> 
> 
> Edit: Monitor color is not off that bad in person.


Holy ****. Can you list exactly which Galant pieces/extensions you purchased? I'm about to explode into nerdgasm.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Holy ****. Can you list exactly which Galant pieces/extensions you purchased? I'm about to explode into nerdgasm.


What he/she said.. that desk is heavenly


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> What he/she said.. that desk is heavenly


This is the corner piece. At $459 (I'm located in Australia) for that piece alone, I think I'll be looking into DIY projects and/or elsewhere ;_; so expensiveeeeee for a desk.

Edit: Yeah, looks like a combination of this + this. His setup would cost me ~ $1000 here in Australia. I need to start getting my priorities straight (spending less on car and more on PC!







)


----------



## Subnormyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Holy ****. Can you list exactly which Galant pieces/extensions you purchased? I'm about to explode into nerdgasm.


This is my current setup. I'm thinking about adding another leg for good measure but it seems pretty stable with only the 3. Only have 2 cable management trays at the moment but would like to add 2 or 3 more. Got the main desk and 1 extension free from a buddy, His mom was remodeling and needed them gone, I added the extra extension and quarter round.

For some reason I can't get the Right Quarter Round piece to show up on the US site so the link is from AU.

1x http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69852115/#/S19836967
2x http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69837479/
1x http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/S99895972/#/S49885211
1x http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30090438/
2x http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20195596/


----------



## Markeh

Finally got some decent pictures of my university digs. It's nothing much but it's nice enough.



My rig. The "mousemat" is a bar runner I bought from a sale for 50p.



That stereo is a Philips AZ8400 from 1991. It's a beast, it sounds as good as anything new, and I wouldn't get rid of it for the world. The TV you can see to the left is hooked up as a second monitor and the PS3 is hidden behind it.



Overall work area shot, showing the printer and my main laptop amongst other things. Also the obligatory OCN lanyard in shot.



... so yeah I sleep here.



Main shot of the room. Can see the PS3 and beer fridge from this angle


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## bryce

Bought this desk off Craigslist today for $25. Not sure which model it is from Ikea but I like it. Now to just find a good, cheap 3x monitor mount and maybe add a shelf by the window for the router/modem/cellphone extender to sit on.



http://imgur.com/pX6hTYF


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Bought this desk off Craigslist today for $25. Not sure which model it is from Ikea but I like it. Now to just find a good, cheap 3x monitor mount and maybe add a shelf by the window for the router/modem/cellphone extender to sit on.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pX6hTYF


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06

This is the triple monitor stand I have and I love it. Without connecting it to the desk it is very sturdy and about the cheapest out there. Also looks just like the desk I have in a different color. Think I paid $70usd after shipping.


----------



## bryce

I just looked on the back of the Dell monitor and there's no VESA mounting holes







. Looks like I won't be mounting it in the traditional way now. I was thinking of maybe building a small shelf underneath the desk to sit each monitor on, but I have a feeling the back legs would get in the way and I wouldn't be able to have a slight curve of the monitors.

Here's a few more pictures of just getting everything setup, etc. I'm horrible at cable management so don't really know what to do with the cables behind the table the tower is on. And I still want to put a shelf over the tower for the router/modem/cell extender.



http://imgur.com/qBS5Euk





http://imgur.com/WyqttQi





http://imgur.com/VSQLb5x



I have no idea where I can put my speakers though. It's a 5.1 system. Though very old, was thinking of just getting a nice 2.1 system, but where to put the speakers though. And how would getting a boom stand to put a blue yeti on to have it off the desk and swingable.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I just looked on the back of the Dell monitor and there's no VESA mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like I won't be mounting it in the traditional way now. I was thinking of maybe building a small shelf underneath the desk to sit each monitor on, but I have a feeling the back legs would get in the way


Does it have a detachable stand? On my Dell 2412u's the screw holes are under the stand bracket. After you detach the stand(by pushing a button) there are the 4 screws underneath it.


----------



## bryce

It does have a detachable stand, but only the actual bottom part of the stand comes off. It slides up inside the monitor itself.


----------



## Azefore

What model Dell is it? (I couldn't find U24M anywhere, I know they have multiple other 24 inch models however)

Edit: Got it, ST2440L, yah nothing listed for VESA at all









2nd Edit: Link Here's some different $20 VESA adapter kits for your model


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What chair is that? Nice setup.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What model Dell is it? (I couldn't find U24M anywhere, I know they have multiple other 24 inch models however)
> 
> Edit: Got it, ST2440L, yah nothing listed for VESA at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Edit: Link Here's some different $20 VESA adapter kits for your model


I put the wrong model in my sig







Apologizes. It's a Dell S2340M


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*


This will never get old, cracks me up everytime I see it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet looking rig mate. I love the lines on that desk too. Is that a cabinet door on the desk (where you have a busy gaming sign hanging)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my current setup.
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC00212_zps69bd5e40.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this chair (my old one has worn out).
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/chair_zpsb9b75599.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree that floor needs something, too much contrast.
I looked this chair up, man are they expensive, I'm gonna have to save my pennies cause that will be my next chair for sure. I might send them an email and ask them if they can do a custom green accented one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room tour has been finished, check it out!


So clean looking, all except that mousepad. No harm, my mousepads are dirt magnets too.
On a more personal note, I like how you did a voice over recording. It flows nice. I take a ton of videos, but I scare myself out of uploading them because I mess up my words a lot while shooting. I'll have to give that voice over a go.
Altogether nice room tour.


----------



## ACMH-K

Update:

I have finished building 2 sections of my desk expansion. The last and final section is the shelving unit. I still have to carbon wrap all the top surfaces and some of the sides. Please excuse the mess as this is a work in progress. The photos are crummy, but not much I can do with a camera phone without a tripod.
Without further adieu:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Update:
> 
> I have finished building 2 sections of my desk expansion. The last and final section is the shelving unit. I still have to carbon wrap all the top surfaces and some of the sides. Please excuse the mess as this is a work in progress. The photos are crummy, but not much I can do with a camera phone without a tripod.
> Without further adieu:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice though


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Okay. So I've read through this thread backwards for date's sake and I'm astounded at some of the amazing setups people have posted. I'm an OCD, tidy-freak, but always have a project going or am fixing a family friend's PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my setup, followed by a few close-up's of my current "project build" (work in progress, currently ~ 70% complete).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And close-up pictures of my rig;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 5.25" & 3.25" covers, "rear" cover to hide back panel when 3.25" cages are removed + custom designed light box by Coldzero (coldzero.eu) aka. "Patuga"/Ricardo over in Portugal (shipped in less than 48hrs via DHL, extremely impressive!)
> 
> Also stealth modded my Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" & a DVD burner into the 900D front panel. DVD burner is currently unplugged while I mod it's SATA power cable from normal to "inline" as 5.25" custom cover wouldn't fit with normal connector.
> 
> To do:
> 
> - GTX 780 Ti's to be custom powder coated (backplates)
> - Custom loop w/ dual MCP35X pumps, 360, 480 and 240 rads, EK Clean CSQ CPU block, Aquacomputer Aqualis res + compression fittings. Undecided on tubing/coolant/LEDs.
> - Drilling into lightbox to tidily route GPU cables once 780's are powder coated.
> - Decide whether or not I like the AF120 LED series fans (sceptical atm!)
> - make this! (http://www.overclock.net/t/494272/project-triple-screen-mount/0_30)
> 
> Would *not* recommend BitFenix Alchemy LED strips. Great LEDs, but horrible, horrible adhesive. Selleys SuperGlue works better heh.
> 
> *The **** house computers in the background do not belong to me. Just fixing them up for el-cheapo friends whom refuse to upgrade to hardware other than IDE-era crapola xD Pretend thees aren't there!*
> 
> As you can see, I haven't bothered cleaning anything up for these pictures, but part of the reason why is because I wanted some advice from fellow enthusiasts. My ultimate goal is to tidy up my computer area and have something that'll create the "wow" effect. If you think that's possible with my currently giant "**** off" desk (I call it the Battlestation!), let me know!
> 
> I have about a $1000 budget. I am located in Australia. I'm wondering if people think I should purchase a smaller desk (thinking IKEA Galant here), or upgrade to a triple monitor setup. If the latter, I'll be going with these and using this project guide from OC.net for my monitor stand.
> 
> Any help is appreciated


May have gone bananas and took a chainsaw to the desk pictured above. After buying this killa desk for $60 from eBay of course!






Literally just assembled it. It's second hand, so was a bit confusing at first. 11:00 pm for me now, so I'll post cable managed pictures tomorrow :3


----------



## xPatto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> May have gone bananas and took a chainsaw to the desk pictured above. After buying this killa desk for $60 from eBay of course!
> 
> Literally just assembled it. It's second hand, so was a bit confusing at first. 11:00 pm for me now, so I'll post cable managed pictures tomorrow :3


Are you going to put a custom loop in that beast? Seems like a waste of space if you don't, though the h100 does still perform exceptionally well for what it is I guess


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPatto*
> 
> Are you going to put a custom loop in that beast? Seems like a waste of space if you don't, though the h100 does still perform exceptionally well for what it is I guess


Yeah of course. I've got loads of enthusiast building experience. Mainly limited by budget. Currently waiting on my 2-way GTX 780 Ti's to be powder coated and I'll be chucking my loop in there.

A post I made elsewhere:
Quote:


> To do:
> 
> - GTX 780 Ti's to be custom powder coated (backplates)
> - Custom loop w/ dual MCP35X pumps, 360, 480 and 240 rads, EK Clean CSQ CPU block, Aquacomputer Aqualis res + compression fittings. Undecided on tubing/coolant/LEDs.
> - Drilling into lightbox to tidily route GPU cables once 780's are powder coated.
> - Decide whether or not I like the AF120 LED series fans (sceptical atm!) ~ will have to replace with static pressure fans for side-rad anyway.
> - make this! (http://www.overclock.net/t/494272/project-triple-screen-mount/0_30)


Will make a build log if I can be arsed.


----------



## xPatto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Yeah of course. I've got loads of enthusiast building experience. Mainly limited by budget. Currently waiting on my 2-way GTX 780 Ti's to be powder coated and I'll be chucking my loop in there.
> 
> A post I made elsewhere:
> Will make a build log if I can be arsed.


Definitely make a build log mate. It would sick. I'm going to hopefully complete my first custom loop in a few months time in the Xigmatek Aquila (if it ever comes out). Do you even consider a budget if you are going to put 780 ti's in sli? Haha.

It's also good to see another Melbournian on the site


----------



## bryce

Here's another updated shot with everything in place. I still need to cable manage though and badly to. I was thinking of trying to find another desk like the one I currently have everything on and putting it where the tower is and just moving the tower on that. It doesn't feel very secure on that small table even though it's all on it for the most part.



http://imgur.com/M9trat3


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> What chair is that? Nice setup.


Thanks yeah I try to keep it simple, planning on changing my case one day too. The chair..well my missus bought it on ebay, its all leather with a 7 or 9 way massage function.


----------



## iPEN

Hi guys,

I now think that I have conclude my setup for the next months, at least until the end of the year...

Here are some pics

*HTPC:*



















*Main PC:*





































*NAS, UPS and Router:*





... and that is all









Cheers


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I now think that I have conclude my setup for the next months, at least until the end of the year...
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *HTPC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main PC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAS, UPS and Router:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> ... and that is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


All you need is this triple monitor stand and it will be a perfect set up imo.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06

Otherwise a very sweet set up you have there.


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> All you need is this triple monitor stand and it will be a perfect set up imo.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06
> 
> Otherwise a very sweet set up you have there.


Why is that so cheap? Aren't they generally $200+?

Also, how reliable is shipping to Australia from the USA via. Amazon + a virtual address? Anyone know?


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks nice though


Thanks HPE1000.
I can't wait till it's finished.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Why is that so cheap? Aren't they generally $200+?
> 
> Also, how reliable is shipping to Australia from the USA via. Amazon + a virtual address? Anyone know?


The cheap price is due to the lack of adjustability. I have the 6 monitor version of this same stand, and you are limited because the screens are mounted on a curved arm, so you can't independently adjust them like many of the more expensive models, but I find the curve to be near perfect. I had the 3 monitor stand for a while, then switched to the 6, both use the same parts, only difference is the upright pole (the 6 is twice as tall, obviously) and I believe the base on the 3 monitor is a bit smaller, but I really don't remember comparing them when I got the six,.

Can't comment on shipping to AU, as I live in the states, but I will say, the stand is well worth the money and a great solution if you're on a budget.

My setup:


----------



## Pidoma

Wife said I could move my computer from the garage into the house.... She had no idea the desk took up so much room.

Sorry for the phone pictures. Camera was in the other room.





Half of the desk is still in the garage I ran out of room in the house for now.

Desk was free, someone in my in-laws neighborhood decided to get rid of it and I decided to pick it up before the trash guys did. It came with everything needed to put it back together and nothing was broken.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> The cheap price is due to the lack of adjustability. I have the 6 monitor version of this same stand, and you are limited because the screens are mounted on a curved arm, so you can't independently adjust them like many of the more expensive models, but I find the curve to be near perfect. I had the 3 monitor stand for a while, then switched to the 6, both use the same parts, only difference is the upright pole (the 6 is twice as tall, obviously) and I believe the base on the 3 monitor is a bit smaller, but I really don't remember comparing them when I got the six,.
> 
> Can't comment on shipping to AU, as I live in the states, but I will say, the stand is well worth the money and a great solution if you're on a budget.
> 
> My setup:


I love how your monitors look. I wish I could have the same looking setup. Very nice!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I love how your monitors look. I wish I could have the same looking setup. Very nice!


Thanks! I'm not 100% on it yet, I want to get a 27" for the bottom middle as my main monitor, move the 23" up top to replace the 19" in the middle top slot now, but I just need to break down and spend the funds. For now, though, the 19" is perfect for reading word docs or PDF's as when you go full screen, it is almost perfect dimensions for things that would normally be printed on 8.5x11.

For the last few months I've been using a 32" TV (only 720p







) as my only monitor (running off my laptop), as my main system that runs these 6 was down, so I'd love to have a bigger "main" monitor, but it's just a matter of finding the right one and being willing to spend the money. OH, and convincing the wife not to kill me when it arrives!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not 100% on it yet, I want to get a 27" for the bottom middle as my main monitor, move the 23" up top to replace the 19" in the middle top slot now, but I just need to break down and spend the funds. For now, though, the 19" is perfect for reading word docs or PDF's as when you go full screen, it is almost perfect dimensions for things that would normally be printed on 8.5x11.
> 
> For the last few months I've been using a 32" TV (only 720p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as my only monitor (running off my laptop), as my main system that runs these 6 was down, so I'd love to have a bigger "main" monitor, but it's just a matter of finding the right one and being willing to spend the money. *OH, and convincing the wife not to kill me when it arrives*!


Haha good luck on that one. It took me 5 months for mine to allow me to move my computer into the house. I told her "If I have it in the house I will be able to have more family time"

She didn't buy it, but allowed it lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Haha good luck on that one. It took me 5 months for mine to allow me to move my computer into the house. I told her "If I have it in the house I will be able to have more family time"
> 
> She didn't buy it, but allowed it lol.


Yeah, it doesn't help that I've dropped about $500 just to get my rig running again and do some upgrades, so adding another $200+ to the bill is not the best way to stay on her good side.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't help that I've dropped about $500 just to get my rig running again and do some upgrades, so adding another $200+ to the bill is not the best way to stay on her good side.


I understand that 100% Happy Valentine's day to you?

I am still trying to figure out how I can justify to her that I need to spend money on a new case that I "have" to have.


----------



## pnoozi

I'm so alone.

but I've got lots of money to spend on myself, so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> I'm so alone.
> 
> but I've got lots of money to spend on myself, so I've got that going for me, which is nice.


Buy yourself company.


----------



## pnoozi

actually, I don't even really have any money lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I understand that 100% Happy Valentine's day to you?
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how I can justify to her that I need to spend money on a new case that I "have" to have.


Yeah, a new case was part of my rebuild. She doesn't ask questions until the bill starts topping over $500, that's why I quit the upgrades when I did, so she really has no clue.

As for the "Happy Valentines," my wife just told me last night that my mother-in-law is taking us out to dinner on Friday. We don't really celebrate Valentines, but man, what a way to ruin it!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> actually, I don't even really have any money lol.


Forever alone.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, a new case was part of my rebuild. She doesn't ask questions until the bill starts topping over $500, that's why I quit the upgrades when I did, so she really has no clue.
> 
> *As for the "Happy Valentines," my wife just told me last night that my mother-in-law is taking us out to dinner on Friday. We don't really celebrate Valentines, but man, what a way to ruin it!*


I bet she was like "Guess what honey!!?? My mother is coming over on Friday!" all excited huh?


----------



## hatrix216

I've added a second monitor to my setup. Much needed for my production flow in Ableton Live 9. Helps tremendously. Lack of desk space is starting to really suck though... And yes yes black and white monitor mix, I'm pretty aware. The white monitor is also 24" while the black Samsung is 23".

There is a Mac Mini in between the monitors. It's hooked up to the right monitor and shares the same keyboard and mouse as my desktop through a program called Synergy. It's not active on the monitor though in the pics.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I bet she was like "Guess what honey!!?? My mother is coming over on Friday!" all excited huh?


Luckily no, she was more tentative about it..."Do you care if mom comes to dinner with us on Friday?" How the hell am I supposed to say no to that without sounding like a pr!ck?


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Luckily no, she was more tentative about it..."Do you care if mom comes to dinner with us on Friday?" How the hell am I supposed to say no to that without sounding like a pr!ck?


There are ways to do it, something like: "She does know it's Valentines Day right?". By agreeing, it will now somehow be your idea and fault. lol! But you shouldn't feel bad about wanting to spend a night alone with your sweetie.

IMO She is the one that came off in the wrong by inviting her mom to YOUR romantic dinner. I'm guessing the M-I-L is not married?

Don't get me wrong, I love my M-I-L, but even she knows there are limits and Valentines day is one of them.

Good luck!


----------



## Seredin

Ran out of cable ties, and getting a longer DVI cable in the mail soon. But until then, this is my setup after acquiring a new monitor. I dig it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo*
> 
> There are ways to do it, something like: "She does know it's Valentines Day right?". By agreeing, it will now somehow be your idea and fault. lol! But you shouldn't feel bad about wanting to spend a night alone with your sweetie.
> 
> IMO She is the one that came off in the wrong by inviting her mom to YOUR romantic dinner. I'm guessing the M-I-L is not married?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my M-I-L, but even she knows there are limits and Valentines day is one of them.
> 
> Good luck!


You are right, she is not married, my wife's father hasn't been in the picture for 15+ years. I'm not really bothered that much by it, we do get along okay, and she's taking us out for sushi, so I can't complain too much. Also, we didn't really have anything planned, but it just feels odd, you know.

Anyway, on a brighter note, I'm taking Friday off work to have the day to myself (and hopefully get another rig back together that I had torn apart) and I'm off work Monday for the holiday, so I've got a nice 4 day weekend ahead of me, I can't be too upset!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


That burger was from my job. 10 strips of bacon with cheddar melted overtop. SOOOO good, had a burger orgasm.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> That burger was from my job. 10 strips of bacon with cheddar melted overtop. SOOOO good, had a burger orgasm.


I was just about to ask you how that burger was....looks delicious!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I was just about to ask you how that burger was....looks delicious!


http://www.burgerheaven.ca/


----------



## Demented




----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> http://www.burgerheaven.ca/


























My avatar is my literal reaction.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Nice setup you have there!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> You are right, she is not married, my wife's father hasn't been in the picture for 15+ years. I'm not really bothered that much by it, *we do get along okay,* and she's taking us out for sushi, so I can't complain too much. Also, we didn't really have anything planned, but it just feels odd, you know.
> 
> Anyway, on a brighter note, I'm taking Friday off work to have the day to myself (and hopefully get another rig back together that I had torn apart) and I'm off work Monday for the holiday, so I've got a nice 4 day weekend ahead of me, I can't be too upset!


Having a good relationship with your M-I-L is a great thing. One of the best allies you can ever have.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo*
> 
> Having a good relationship with your M-I-L is a great thing. One of the best allies you can ever have.


Haha, that's probably true, but notice I said "we get along *okay*." Anyway, how has this thread become about my relationship with my M-I-L!?

Back on topic...old to new comparison
The old setup:


The new and improved setup:


----------



## dman811

Old setup = Awesome, new setup = D-D-D-D-DAMN!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Old setup = Awesome, new setup = D-D-D-D-DAMN!


Thanks, sir. Once I get everything back together, I'm going to do a video walk through of my office and theater. I'm pretty stoked to get that done, but I have another rig to get built and a lot of cleaning to do before that can happen.


----------



## jameyscott

I love the tardis! I plan on doing my office bathroom in all doctor who stuff.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I love the tardis! I plan on doing my office bathroom in all doctor who stuff.


My wife is awesome about getting me Doctor Who stuff. I'll try to take pics tonight and post of the other stuff she's picked up / made for me around the office. She's also the same way with Firefly stuff.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Thanks, sir. Once I get everything back together, I'm going to do a video walk through of my office and theater. I'm pretty stoked to get that done, but I have another rig to get built and a lot of cleaning to do before that can happen.


I would love to see some pictures of your theater sir!!! I'm slowly working into making my living into a small theater sort of.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> I would love to see some pictures of your theater sir!!! I'm slowly working into making my living into a small theater sort of.


I haven't really made any changes to the theater in a while, so here are some older pics:
Our seating (3 power recline leather seats):


Badass remote:


View from right behind the seats (basically what you see when you recline back):


View from the corner of the screen looking back at seating:


View of entertainment cabinet and DVD collection:


Wide shot of the theater:


Better shot of the seating:


Info:
1. The basement was finished in the horrible wood paneling when we bought the house, I'm just too lazy to tear it out and drywall it.
2. Projector: Optoma HD20
3. Surround: Some Sony 5.1 1000 watt system we've had for about 6 years. (Still sounds good so I can't justify the expense of upgrading)
4. PS3 for DVD's, Blu Rays, NetFlix, gaming, etc.
5. Seating: 3x Berkline power electric recliners and a 4 foot beanbag chair
6. Lighting: 9x Dimable recessed pod lights
7. All wiring is run through the celing/walls
8. Screen: Custom built 122 inch screen on 10 foot wall
9. Posters: We actually have about 10 posters around the basement, but this wall is to showcase our favorites (Titanic is my wife's, Fight Club is mine, Back to the Future is our favorite "together" movie).

We've also added a fridge behind the screen to keep beer and other drinks, snacks, etc, and a popcorn machine. I'll get update pics in the next few weeks and get them posted, as well as the walk through video sometime soon.

EDIT: Sorry for the crappy picture quality, those were taken on my iPhone 4 before I upgraded to the LG G2. Hopefully the next round of pics will be better.

EDIT 2: I don't have a picture (I'll take one when I take the other pictures), but my desk is setup in such a way that I can watch the screen from there as well, which is pretty sweet.
You can kind of tell from this picture, but it doesn't show the actual view from where I sit, the pole and entertainment cabinet don't block the screen the way you see here.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Info:
> 1. The basement was finished in the horrible wood paneling when we bought the house, I'm just too lazy to tear it out and drywall it.


I think if you want to take the time to rip it out you should use some dark maple paneling instead of drywall, I think that would look real nice. Or perhaps cherry.


----------



## xDuBz201

Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/33380#post_21391738








Just Wanna Share How Much I Love This Headphone!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I've added a second monitor to my setup. Much needed for my production flow in Ableton Live 9. Helps tremendously. Lack of desk space is starting to really suck though... And yes yes black and white monitor mix, I'm pretty aware. The white monitor is also 24" while the black Samsung is 23".
> 
> There is a Mac Mini in between the monitors. It's hooked up to the right monitor and shares the same keyboard and mouse as my desktop through a program called Synergy. It's not active on the monitor though in the pics.


nice water pipes


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*


All your setup needs is less clutter. I will do you a solid and take your TV/movie memorabilia to clean the space up a bit... Starting with the Firefly stuff.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> nice water pipes


I was waiting to see if anyone would catch that lol


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> All your setup needs is less clutter. I will do you a solid and take your TV/movie memorabilia to clean the space up a bit... Starting with the Firefly stuff.


Haha, while I agree with you that I need to de-clutter, my TV/movie memorabilia would be the second to last things to go, next to my computers. The best part is you can't see even half of what I have in those pictures. My wife and I both collect TV/Movie stuff, so we have quite a bit of stuff scattered around the house.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Where is this desk from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and/or what's the name of it? Located in Australia, so probably way out of the way for me to acquire one for myself!


Sorry for the super late response. Desk is from Ikea.

Corner piece: http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/S79932174/
Side piece: http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/S19932563/

You just pick the color combos you want. Also, I wasn't sure where in Australia you were, there are multiple Ikeas on the continent.


----------



## Sodalink

Thank you for the pictures. I wish I had a basement, but is more like a little storage area for me. I'm slowly trying to turn my living room into a theater room. I just did a 150"~ custom projector screen and replaced my Acer 5360 for an Acer H6510bd. I managed to get the same mounting bracket to work, but need to it a little bit to the side to the image is not weird. Also since the house has a living / dinning room open concept I will try to divide it with curtains when I plan to watch movies to control lightning. I should post some pics soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I haven't really made any changes to the theater in a while, so here are some older pics:
> Our seating (3 power recline leather seats):
> 
> Info:
> 1. The basement was finished in the horrible wood paneling when we bought the house, I'm just too lazy to tear it out and drywall it.
> 2. Projector: Optoma HD20
> 3. Surround: Some Sony 5.1 1000 watt system we've had for about 6 years. (Still sounds good so I can't justify the expense of upgrading)
> 4. PS3 for DVD's, Blu Rays, NetFlix, gaming, etc.
> 5. Seating: 3x Berkline power electric recliners and a 4 foot beanbag chair
> 6. Lighting: 9x Dimable recessed pod lights
> 7. All wiring is run through the celing/walls
> 8. Screen: Custom built 122 inch screen on 10 foot wall
> 9. Posters: We actually have about 10 posters around the basement, but this wall is to showcase our favorites (Titanic is my wife's, Fight Club is mine, Back to the Future is our favorite "together" movie).
> 
> We've also added a fridge behind the screen to keep beer and other drinks, snacks, etc, and a popcorn machine. I'll get update pics in the next few weeks and get them posted, as well as the walk through video sometime soon.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the crappy picture quality, those were taken on my iPhone 4 before I upgraded to the LG G2. Hopefully the next round of pics will be better.
> 
> EDIT 2: I don't have a picture (I'll take one when I take the other pictures), but my desk is setup in such a way that I can watch the screen from there as well, which is pretty sweet.
> You can kind of tell from this picture, but it doesn't show the actual view from where I sit, the pole and entertainment cabinet don't block the screen the way you see here.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDuBz201*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Wanna Share How Much I Love This Headphone!






Woah. This room looks like something straight out of a movie lol. It's got the dark/bunker type vibe. I dig it!

Looks like this is in an attic or something?


----------



## mAs81

I know that mine is nothing compared to the likes I've seen in this thread,but here is my computer room:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I know that mine is nothing compared to the likes I've seen in this thread,but here is my computer room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gotta start somewhere my friend.


----------



## shadow5555

Well I decided to really sit down and get rid of alot of crap I dont use anymore. Also moved some things around and really cleaned up the room. Here is my results.

Main Desk setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Network/firewall/misc area


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Box dispays and tools and extra gear


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Server


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xDuBz201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> 
> Woah. This room looks like something straight out of a movie lol. It's got the dark/bunker type vibe. I dig it!
> 
> Looks like this is in an attic or something?


Thank You! And Its An Attic Yes


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I know that mine is nothing compared to the likes I've seen in this thread,but here is my computer room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks incredibly comfy and cozy den there!


----------



## Evenger14

I'd love to have a nice windowed case with deep blue leds, but I'd have to open it up everyday and blow it out with an air compressor.. How do some of you guys keep your rigs so dust free?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks incredibly comfy and cozy den there!


Thank you..It really is a small room , but I tried my best to make better little by little,through the years..


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Sorry for the super late response. Desk is from Ikea.
> 
> Corner piece: http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/S79932174/
> Side piece: http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/S19932563/
> 
> You just pick the color combos you want. Also, I wasn't sure where in Australia you were, there are multiple Ikeas on the continent.


Dang, now I really digging the idea of just going this route with getting a new desk. Though, dang them for not have a corner piece of the glasholm table top. May go with the linnmon instead then, though I kind of been throwing the idea around with building a black tempered glass top computer desk. May have to bug my German Uncle down in San Diego if I could pay him to make me some desk tops in temper glass for me.







Since he owns a business that makes glass. Though, dang the price to have that shipped up to North California be a pain in the butt, or hmmmm, could be a good excuse to see the relatives down there even if it only half of my Dad's side of the family.


----------



## Rozayz

Few updates. Minimalist/cable managed look is slowly coming along.






Got a pair of Corsair SP2500's w/ an ASUS Xonar STX today. Very happy with sound quality. Also purchased USB 2.0 M>F and USB 3.0 extensions for keyboard/mouse.

Last picture is slightly off-topic; but if any of you gamers out there are interested in Crysis-like FPS, grab Titanfall from http://www.titanfall.com/beta - email EA if you don't get a key sent to your email prior to the 17th, they're giving them away like hotcakes!

Next on the todo list is assemble my monitor stand now that I've purchased the parts to make it + add 3 new displays!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Few updates. Minimalist/cable managed look is slowly coming along.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pair of Corsair SP2500's w/ an ASUS Xonar STX today. Very happy with sound quality. Also purchased USB 2.0 M>F and USB 3.0 extensions for keyboard/mouse.
> 
> Last picture is slightly off-topic; but if any of you gamers out there are interested in Crysis-like FPS, grab Titanfall from http://titanfall.com/beta - email EA if you don't get a key sent to your email prior to the 17th, they're giving them away like hotcakes!
> 
> Next on the todo list is assemble my monitor stand now that I've purchased the parts to make it + add 3 new displays!


Niice..Wish I had room for a 3 monitor setup..Unfortunately I can go with only 2 for now...


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I know that mine is nothing compared to the likes I've seen in this thread,but here is my computer room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think that's 10x better than some of the utlra clean look rooms. Don't get me wrong, im a minimalistic room guy but there is a fine art in organising your room into an all encompassing PC Shrine, to lose yourself in PC worship


----------



## danilon62

Id like to share mine too















So shiny


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Id like to share mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shiny


Nice..My friend has a computer room with a white desk similar to the one you have,and I'm jealous of you both..Even though Black looks better than White IMHO,on black furniture the dust is showing/gathering more quickly than white..Either way it looks good man..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> I think that's 10x better than some of the utlra clean look rooms. Don't get me wrong, im a minimalistic room guy but there is a fine art in organising your room into an all encompassing PC Shrine, to lose yourself in PC worship


Thanks,man







..Without a doubt the highlight of the room is the PC & the peripherals...At first when my parents redid our apartment I felt that I was offered a bum deal,because the room is so small,(I call it "the Cell"- Even the window is built/barred to prevent my escape







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case in point:











but now that I live mostly alone in here,I don't want to move to a bigger room!!!!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nice..My friend has a computer room with a white desk similar to the one you have,and I'm jealous of you both..Even though Black looks better than White IMHO,on black furniture the dust is showing/gathering more quickly than white..Either way it looks good man..


Yea, white is awesome, makes wonders, indeed, im about to paint the room white, did you know that white makes stuff look bigger? I want a bigger room!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Yea, white is awesome, makes wonders, indeed, im about to paint the room white, did you know that white makes stuff look bigger? I want a bigger room!


I actually like wooden furniture the most


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Just a Titanfall kinda weekend*










*Old Mousepad*


*New Mousepad*


----------



## Tugz

officially switched to 3 monitor set up with TV.

Before:


After:


Gotta say. Just love it!!!


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> officially switched to 3 monitor set up with TV.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Gotta say. Just love it!!!


What are those monitors? About to purchase mine and may reconsider based on your answer to this, yours look to be thin-bezel; can you post another close up picture? Also, is that a monitor stand? or are they just overhanging bases?

Cheers.


----------



## Danisumi

After seeing this:





I made up my setup. Right now I need to decide wheter I get a SONY TV or a Philips with Ambilight









The decision is between those :
Philips 47PFL5038K
Samsung UE46F6510
Sony KDL-50W685

And the Television furniture should be this thing: http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/00218438/#

There's enough space for the PS4, my TV box and an AV Receiver

Here's another thread where I am searching for help









http://www.overclock.net/t/1467395/new-sound-system/0_20


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Hey all,

I have seen a decent amount of setups here in which people are running multiple computers w/ multiple keyboard/mouses....

Most of you may already use this but I recently started using a software called Synergy in which you can use one kb&m with multiple computers through your network and it's GREAT! Something to keep in mind....

Here is the download link:
http://synergy-foss.org/download/


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have seen a decent amount of setups here in which people are running multiple computers w/ multiple keyboard/mouses....
> 
> Most of you may already use this but I recently started using a software called Synergy in which you can use one kb&m with multiple computers through your network and it's GREAT! Something to keep in mind....
> 
> Here is the download link:
> http://synergy-foss.org/download/


Seconded. I use this for my using my PCs keyboard/mouse on my mac mini. Super easy to setup and works flawlessly.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Seconded. I use this for my using my PCs keyboard/mouse on my mac mini. Super easy to setup and works flawlessly.


Thirded. Is that a word?

Using it for my main 3 monitor setup and the win2k12 server.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Thirded. Is that a word?
> 
> Using it for my main 3 monitor setup and the win2k12 server.


It is now









It's basically like having dual monitors except the second one is running a different OS.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Picked up some 2050i's and a pair of atacama nexus' stands for the 2020i's to go to the rears:


Where did you buy that entertainment center? Is it custom?


----------



## shadow5555

Not to sound stupid or pick fights , I was wondering what the point of synergy was? If you are on the same network why not just use rdp no setup really required...


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> Not to sound stupid or pick fights , I was wondering what the point of synergy was? If you are on the same network why not just use rdp no setup really required...


Synergy lets you move between computers (and their attached screens), so i can flawlessly move from a Linux box to a gaming Windows machine to a macbook (for example) all the while never having to minimize any screens or wait for a connection. RDP is good for controlling many boxes with one screen, but Synergy makes all your boxes and screens feel like one continuous computer.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> What are those monitors? About to purchase mine and may reconsider based on your answer to this, yours look to be thin-bezel; can you post another close up picture? Also, is that a monitor stand? or are they just overhanging bases?
> 
> Cheers.


its actually just regular bezel monitors. i was thinking of getting thin bezel, but it got pricey. How i set it up is i have both side monitors overlap the center monitor to make it look better.

As picture shown


Monitors are just on regular stands. Although i might get a proper one, if i find a nice one because one stand is hanging out a bit.

monitors are - Acer 24" S242HL


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> its actually just regular bezel monitors. i was thinking of betting thin bezel, but it got pricey. How i set it up is i have both side monitors overlap the center monitor to make it look better.
> 
> As picture shown
> 
> 
> Monitors are just on regular stands. Although i might get a proper one, if i find a nice one because one stand is hanging out a bit.
> 
> monitors are - Acer 24" S242HL


Ah okay. That would drive me absolutely insane xD Thank you anyway dude. Let me know what you decide on the stand. I'm unsure where you're located, but if you're in the US, I'd snag this up while it's cheap;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06#productDetails


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Ah okay. That would drive me absolutely insane xD Thank you anyway dude. Let me know what you decide on the stand. I'm unsure where you're located, but if you're in the US, I'd snag this up while it's cheap;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06#productDetails


There is also a desk clamping model that I plan on picking up soon. On mobile or I would link. It's 70 bucks and it's made by Mount it! It would require a thick and sturdy desk like mine though. Last thing you want is all three of your monitors falling down.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Ah okay. That would drive me absolutely insane xD Thank you anyway dude. Let me know what you decide on the stand. I'm unsure where you're located, but if you're in the US, I'd snag this up while it's cheap;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JG9RQ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUQKNZ1OCJZ06#productDetails


i actually work at a computer store and i can get that same stand at cost xD. only problem is i got a corner desk and that stand doesn't really sit in a corner to well.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> i actually work at a computer store and i can get that same stand at cost xD. only problem is i got a corner desk and that stand doesn't really sit in a corner to well.


I have the 6 monitor version of this exact same stand and it works on a corner desk just fine...

This is with 5 23" monitors and 1 19" (the top row goes 23" - 19" - 23")


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> i actually work at a computer store and i can get that same stand at cost xD. only problem is i got a corner desk and that stand doesn't really sit in a corner to well.


If it's that much of an issue for you, put your monitors on the longest straight run of your corner desk. Easy fix, and looks 10x better in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I have the 6 monitor version of this exact same stand and it works on a corner desk just fine...
> 
> This is with 5 23" monitors and 1 19" (the top row goes 23" - 19" - 23")


Its not just because of the corner desk, its because when i sit the stand at a corner of a wall, it wont fit. btw amazing set up!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> If it's that much of an issue for you, put your monitors on the longest straight run of your corner desk. Easy fix, and looks 10x better in my opinion anyway.


i would, but that would mean i have to move my tower on the floor which i dont want to, or move my tv which i prefer to be wall mounted and facing my bed.


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just because of the corner desk, its because when i sit the stand at a corner of a wall, it wont fit. btw amazing set up!!
> i would, but that would mean i have to move my tower on the floor which i dont want to, or move my tv which i prefer to be wall mounted and facing my bed.


There is _literally_ always a way.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> There is _literally_ always a way.


of course. until then, going to keep it as is. thanks!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Just an update on my lackluster setup after some much needed cleaning and minor upgrades . Still trying to get things organized in this tight room but I'm making progress.....


Spoiler: Before












Spoiler: Current Set Up














Not as nice as most but it gets the job done







Now if I could only do something about the insane amount of dust my computer picks up. Anyone know of a really good set of bookshelf speakers? Looking for something up to 10" X 8" with decent sound without getting beat in the head.

Edit; Found some speakers that will do for now


----------



## Seredin

Dang, that /is/ tight. But I commend you on a job well done of at least making things seem organized.


----------



## DutchChilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome setup


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchChilles*
> 
> Awesome setup


Thanks, it's a work in progress.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Dang, that /is/ tight. But I commend you on a job well done of at least making things seem organized.


Thanks. I don't have much space to work with but I figure I'll use wall space until there's none left...then it's time to hang stuff from the ceilings







j/k hopefully I'll be out of there long before it gets that bad


----------



## jameschisholm

This may have been asked before but where do your feet go?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> This may have been asked before but where do your feet go?


Fortunately the keyboard tray slides out enough so that the bins underneath are not a problem. My real concern is the hard fold-out chair but it's not as though there's room for a proper chair .


----------



## Boyboyd

It's been a while since I posted here. I moved from my huge corsair 700D to a tiny Bitfenix Prodigy. This gave me the chance to re-arrange my desk area.


Spoiler: Before









Spoiler: After


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted here. I moved from my huge corsair 700D to a tiny Bitfenix Prodigy. This gave me the chance to re-arrange my desk area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After


Looks awesome, RHCP!


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted here. I moved from my huge corsair 700D to a tiny Bitfenix Prodigy. This gave me the chance to re-arrange my desk area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Boyd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Where did you buy that entertainment center? Is it custom?


Richersounds here in the UK had a really good deal on the Q acoustics package which included: 2050i's/2010i's/2000ci/2070si & Yamaha RXV-375 for £799.

I swapped out some of the kit with a friend, as I already had a pair of 2020i's (for the rears), 2000ci, 2070si, and RXV-373, so only really wanted the 2050i's, I ended up saving about 30% off list price doing it that way though.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted here. I moved from my huge corsair 700D to a tiny Bitfenix Prodigy. This gave me the chance to re-arrange my desk area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After


please dont tell me those are standard £0.50p RCA leads going into that tube amp


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> Richersounds here in the UK had a really good deal on the Q acoustics package which included: 2050i's/2010i's/2000ci/2070si & Yamaha RXV-375 for £799.
> 
> I swapped out some of the kit with a friend, as I already had a pair of 2020i's (for the rears), 2000ci, 2070si, and RXV-373, so only really wanted the 2050i's, I ended up saving about 30% off list price doing it that way though.


Not the home theater, what's under the tv and what you have the receiver in.

Is that custom?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> please dont tell me those are standard £0.50p RCA leads going into that tube amp


Yeah. What else would you recommend?


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Not the home theater, what's under the tv and what you have the receiver in.
> 
> Is that custom?


Ohhhhh.... No, sorry, it's from John Lewis here in the UK.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah. What else would you recommend?


seriously ?


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah. What else would you recommend?


Custom ivory leads with gold-leaf trim and sapphire encrusted cover. What kind of question is that?


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> its actually just regular bezel monitors. i was thinking of getting thin bezel, but it got pricey. How i set it up is i have both side monitors overlap the center monitor to make it look better.
> 
> As picture shown
> 
> 
> Monitors are just on regular stands. Although i might get a proper one, if i find a nice one because one stand is hanging out a bit.
> 
> monitors are - Acer 24" S242HL


Geeze now I HAVE to take a pic of my setup. I am doing the same thing with my bezels, though for a different reason (when you shop for a stand, make sure the listed maximum width still lets you curve the screens how you want)

Also just want to throw it in that Synergy is great. I used to keep my laptop on my desk and that was a great way to get my one mouse to control both my machines.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah. What else would you recommend?


Phill will probably correct me on this, but I think that if that tube DAC has usb input that's what you want to use for connecting to your PC, the RCA inputs are for connecting it up to a CD player or something like that.


----------



## Simca

RCA can go to speakers or amps or any other audio device.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Thirded. Is that a word?
> 
> Using it for my main 3 monitor setup and the win2k12 server.


Question,

what you mean with *win2k12 server*
server 2012?

what virus software you use?, becose i have 2003, 2008, 2008R2, 2012, 2012R2 server' code's and i need something virusprogram for 2008/R2/2012/R2 that i would use them, it would be nice if you could help









btw, are there any free virusprogram for those?, i have no idea for myself


----------



## bryce

Yes, Windows Server 2012.

And honestly I've never had a need to run a virus solution besides the built-in one. Actually don't even think Server 2012 comes with Windows Defender, does it?

I haven't honestly used a virus software since late XP and I've been just fine. *knock on wood*


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Yes, Windows Server 2012.
> 
> And honestly I've never had a need to run a virus solution besides the built-in one. Actually don't even think Server 2012 comes with Windows Defender, does it?
> 
> I haven't honestly used a virus software since late XP and I've been just fine. *knock on wood*


Okay, thanks to you, have to think about littlebit,


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> Phill will probably correct me on this, but I think that if that tube DAC has usb input that's what you want to use for connecting to your PC, the RCA inputs are for connecting it up to a CD player or something like that.


It doesn't. On the back of my amp it has RCA and nothing else. Never mind, i'm taking this to the audio sub-forum,


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It doesn't. On the back of my amp it has RCA and nothing else. Never mind, i'm taking this to the audio sub-forum,


Im not going to overly dramatic like madman340 suggests (( although i know what he means, there are some definite stupid cables n prices out there that don't do anything better than just a decent cable )) but for just a few quid more it makes some sense to at least make the effort and put some oxygen free 99% copper cables with some basic foil shielding to stop emi, mobile phone txt blips and generally keep the signal cleaner and improve the bass transmission of the sound. I did it on my headphones, swapped the HD600 wire for the HD650 which is a few strands thicker and the bass and general warmth of the sound was improved. if anything you usually get deeper bass.

i have this for my output from the single port of the sound card to the amp

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/1588/fisual-3-5mm-jack-to-phonos-30cm-install-series-special

bit more expensive

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/6372/audioquest-tower-3-5mm-jack-to-phono-cable

That made an improvement even at that price over the bundled sub £0.50p wires.

however if you have invested in a decent card or External DAC then you want a normal set of RCA's to the amp

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/2881/fisual-havana-audio-stereo-phono-cable

or these

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/4127/fisual-rio-stereo-phono-cable

What they do that makes a difference

. Aluminium Mylar Foil Screen
. Multistrand Oxygen Free Copper Conductors
. High Gauge for better signal transmission

better than the 2 - 4 strand plastic sheathed rubbish you have now (no offence)

not expensive at all, no snake oil, quick to deliver, get it done, run for a few hours first and you will hear a difference (although you usually do straight away)

and yes i agree spending hundreds is a waste but there are definite improvements to be had over the _'crapest just to get you by in the short term'_ cables supplied with stereo equipment vs some decent screened higher gauge and better quality copper cables.


----------



## Fishinfan

Here's mine. I am currently looking for a new tv stand.

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0072_zps59160165.jpg.html

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0070_zpsd3f4e182.jpg.html


----------



## Jack Mac

As of right now. 780 is coming tomorrow.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's mine. I am currently looking for a new tv stand.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0072_zps59160165.jpg.html


Your computer room seems to be missing a computer, or I'm just blind.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Not super amazing, but it's perfect for what i want. 60in smart 1080p plasma to the left w/ surround sound :X


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Your computer room seems to be missing a computer, or I'm just blind.


isn't it on the right beside the tv stand


----------



## EliteReplay

Nice


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's mine. I am currently looking for a new tv stand.


Just paint that one and save yourself some money! The stand looks nice, it's just the color that looks bad.

EDIT to add:

I've noticed an odd occurrence with this thread. When I'm at home and check it every day or so, there are regular posts, 5-15 a day most of the time. However, when I go out of town and don't check it for a few days, I come back to a huge amount of posts. It's like you guys know when I'm not here...


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> As of right now. 780 is coming tomorrow.


<3 the Model M


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Just paint that one and save yourself some money! The stand looks nice, it's just the color that looks bad.
> 
> EDIT to add:
> 
> I've noticed an odd occurrence with this thread. When I'm at home and check it every day or so, there are regular posts, 5-15 a day most of the time. However, when I go out of town and don't check it for a few days, I come back to a huge amount of posts. It's like you guys know when I'm not here...


It from ikea and it's tilted.I have to put a magazine under the right of the tv.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> isn't it on the right beside the tv stand


That's an unhooked subwoofer. I have been to lazy to post my computer desk yet. It's next the couch.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> It from ikea and it's tilted.I have to put a magazine under the right of the tv.


Ahhhhh... I see.


----------



## hatlesschimp

In last 2 weeks I've picked up a Dell 4k monitor and some Kef q300 speakers. I still have a bit going on around me but I feel less claustrophobic now with out the portrait surround monitors lol.


----------



## CptAsian

Big update to my setup. I finally bothered to get a few pictures a week after I got the monitors. And yes, I'm aware that I'm in dire need of a bigger desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Big update to my setup. I finally bothered to get a few pictures a week after I got the monitors. And yes, I'm aware that I'm in dire need of a bigger desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks lovely! And as for the desk, that looks like a nice setup. No need for a larger desk imo, as you could get a triple monitor mount ^_^

Take it from someone with an 11' wide desk, size isn't everything


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Big update to my setup. I finally bothered to get a few pictures a week after I got the monitors. And yes, I'm aware that I'm in dire need of a bigger desk.
> 
> 
> [/center]


nice pics. no need for bigger desk. just put the icing on the cake and clean up the cables


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks lovely! And as for the desk, that looks like a nice setup. No need for a larger desk imo, as you could get a triple monitor mount ^_^
> 
> Take it from someone with an 11' wide desk, size isn't everything


Thanks! I've been looking at a monitor mount; it's probably going to be what I'll buy after I preorder Titanfall. But I say I'd like to get a bigger desk because I currently have nowhere good to put my headphone stand or mic. I just have to put the 770's on the desk without the stand, and when I use my mic, I either have to put it in front of one of the monitors or put it down on its side so my keyboard is incredibly loud to whoever I'm talking to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice pics. no need for bigger desk. just put the icing on the cake and clean up the cables


Thanks, man. The thing is, I move my computer to my friend's house overnight from time to time, so I don't want to make the cables too permanent. That's my excuse.


----------



## mksteez




----------



## LostKauz

Got some pretty big updates myself, here is some photos, im aware i need to buy longer cables to reach to the 900d (it annoys me)

edit: i plan to make a cover for the psu in the 350d to cover that nasty yellow.


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's mine. I am currently looking for a new tv stand.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0072_zps59160165.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0070_zpsd3f4e182.jpg.html


Very nice! What program do you use for the HTPC?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Very nice! What program do you use for the HTPC?


It is a program. He is running a WD LIVE TV media player.

http://www.amazon.com/Live-Media-Player-Wi-fi-1080p/dp/B005KOZNBW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393276400&sr=1-1&keywords=wd+live+media+player

I have the same thing at my house. It is awesome. I actually have two now.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks lovely! And as for the desk, that looks like a nice setup. No need for a larger desk imo, as you could get a triple monitor mount ^_^
> 
> Take it from someone with an 11' wide desk, size isn't everything


how can you live with 11 inches (well i guess it is inches and not feet







) ?

i have 80 cm and i will not go any smaller than that


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> how can you live with 11 inches (well i guess it is inches and not feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ?
> 
> i have 80 cm and i will not go any smaller than that


Nope, the single apostrophe was correct. Eleven feet wide. ^_^ Then again, I have two musical keyboards (one 49 key controller, one 25 key monosynth), Native Instruments Maschine, a Korg Electribe ER-1 mkII, my HAF 932 (eventually to be replaced by a Case Labs S8), two 21.5" monitors (eventually to be replaced by 3x27" displays), and two 14MU (about 31.5") wide modular synth cabinets stacked on top of each other. In other words, I've got a lot of stuff on my desk. Oh yeah, I also have a QWERkeys sampler kit too


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope, the single apostrophe was correct. Eleven feet wide. ^_^ Then again, I have two musical keyboards (one 49 key controller, one 25 key monosynth), Native Instruments Maschine, a Korg Electribe ER-1 mkII, my HAF 932 (eventually to be replaced by a Case Labs S8), two 21.5" monitors (eventually to be replaced by 3x27" displays), and two 14MU (about 31.5") wide modular synth cabinets stacked on top of each other. In other words, I've got a lot of stuff on my desk. Oh yeah, I also have a QWERkeys sampler kit too


ah wide, not deep







mine's 9 feet wide so we're almost as same there, although im using that space just for my 3x27", and yes you should look forward to that monitor real-estate, a plethora of mouse mats and occasionally my laptop for when i need a fifth monitor









and hey, since you're probably into that kind of music you should check out this guy:




awesomesauce from Norway


----------



## maynard14

Current set up


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Current set up


I never get tired of that sleek design for a monitor. If they only made another one where the stand was symmetrical. Then a 2 monitor setup would look absolutely sick side by side.









Nice looking rig too.


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I never get tired of that sleek design for a monitor. If they only made another one where the stand was symmetrical. Then a 2 monitor setup would look absolutely sick side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig too.


yes sir this monitor is very good, even in 3d, and the colors are beautiful and alive, and your right if only the stand can be adjust like a common monitor, you can flip this monitor vertically, but still worth it,

thank you sir


----------



## KyadCK

Got the itch to change things up again. Only the right third of the desk this time though.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks lovely! And as for the desk, that looks like a nice setup. No need for a larger desk imo, as you could get a triple monitor mount ^_^
> 
> Take it from someone with an 11' wide desk, size isn't everything


Take it from someone with a 17 foot desk spanning two tri-screen Eyefinity setups, 9 total monitors, three rigs and a laptop. Yes it does, but only if you can make use of it all.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Current set up


I have thesame screen , absolutely love it!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Got the itch to change things up again. Only the right third of the desk this time though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it from someone with a 17 foot desk spanning two tri-screen Eyefinity setups, 9 total monitors, three rigs and a laptop. Yes it does, but only if you can make use of it all.


 And I thought mine was slightly excessive. Can I playfully increase the size of mine if I include where my turntables are? That's technically a desk!







I'm happy enough with a single computer and two monitors atm, although I will eventually be upgrading to a total of six in two sets of three (three 27" 1440p monitors in the main area, and three 24" 1920x1200 over by my turntables as a second workspace). I just have too much other stuff on the desk (hence why I purchased my current setup ^_^)

EDIT: Also, that's quite the lovely setup you have there!


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> ah wide, not deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine's 9 feet wide so we're almost as same there, although im using that space just for my 3x27", and yes you should look forward to that monitor real-estate, a plethora of mouse mats and occasionally my laptop for when i need a fifth monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hey, since you're probably into that kind of music you should check out this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesomesauce from Norway


you really like this? why would you listen to 8 bit sounds


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> ah wide, not deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine's 9 feet wide so we're almost as same there, although im using that space just for my 3x27", and yes you should look forward to that monitor real-estate, a plethora of mouse mats and occasionally my laptop for when i need a fifth monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hey, since you're probably into that kind of music you should check out this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesomesauce from Norway


Unfortunately, incredibly poor/lazy piano technique and 8bit made me stop listening only 25 seconds in. I'm actually a lot more into DnB, gabber, and hardstyle are my kind of thing. Hard, fast, harsh, agressive, and full of energy are what I'm into ^_^


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Current set up


Desk is a little small IMO, but nice setup overall. Very nice monitor, I like the sleek look.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Desk is a little small IMO, but nice setup overall. Very nice monitor, I like the sleek look.


tank you sir, . yes the deskis very small. maybe in the future i will buy a much bigger desk and much neater desk haha, im just to focus on upgrading my pc


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Got the itch to change things up again. Only the right third of the desk this time though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it from someone with a 17 foot desk spanning two tri-screen Eyefinity setups, 9 total monitors, three rigs and a laptop. Yes it does, but only if you can make use of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought mine was slightly excessive. Can I playfully increase the size of mine if I include where my turntables are? That's technically a desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy enough with a single computer and two monitors atm, although I will eventually be upgrading to a total of six in two sets of three (three 27" 1440p monitors in the main area, and three 24" 1920x1200 over by my turntables as a second workspace). I just have too much other stuff on the desk (hence why I purchased my current setup ^_^)
> 
> EDIT: Also, that's quite the lovely setup you have there!
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Heh, ya. Welcome to OCN, the place where you're in constant danger of being one-upped.







I already know of at least 10 people with far more excess than I have myself. This was the full desk last time, back when the rest of it was clean. I have since added my Kaveri "toy" rig hooked up to my old Trinitron in the middle, and made the whole thing messy.

Of course, that doesn't include the server area... But if I get to count that, you get to count your turntables.









The eventual upgrade sounds awesome, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Heh, ya. Welcome to OCN, the place where you're in constant danger of being one-upped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know of at least 10 people with far more excess than I have myself. This was the full desk last time, back when the rest of it was clean. I have since added my Kaveri "toy" rig hooked up to my old Trinitron in the middle, and made the whole thing messy.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't include the server area... But if I get to count that, you get to count your turntables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eventual upgrade sounds awesome, hope it works out well for you.


If only I happened to have that kind of room to work with ^_^ Then again, I technically do but I kind of want to keep my dining room, not to mention the fact my current desk is curved









And yeah, I'm hoping the upgrade will be quite the lovely one, although it will take a bit of time to get it all sorted out, but if going from dual 1080p to triple 1440p is anything like the boost a single screen to duals was like I can't wait


----------



## Revolvo

Hi guys,

Here are some pics of my mostly finished HTPC set up. Besides the RMA'ed r9 290 I am happy with the rig. I may go with more SSD's, and definitely go with those slick sleeved PSU cables. The tower speakers between the TV are Polk Monitor II 70's, with book shelf speakers next to the couch. A Polk PSW505 is behind the rig, next to the picture frame. The room has fairly tall ceilings for an old city home, so I needed more speaker lol. I have my rig connected to a Sony STR DN1010 receiver. Its been a 4 year long build process. Yes, the tiny center channel is a Klipsch channel, but the Polk CS2 center I bought from newegg doesn't fit anywhere on the entertainment stand... Its still sitting in a box upstairs.










The dog owns most of the room.


As you can see the room is multipurpose.


See if you can spot the slumbering Frenchy...


Yes, I know this is a workbench, but I am super proud of myself for building the table, running the lighting and outlets. Great area for delidding i7s.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> you really like this? why would you listen to 8 bit sounds


Not my dayly music anymore, but i change my taste in music as often as i change pants







modern jazz and swing is mostly what comes out from my speakers atm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Unfortunately, incredibly poor/lazy piano technique and 8bit made me stop listening only 25 seconds in. I'm actually a lot more into DnB, gabber, and hardstyle are my kind of thing. Hard, fast, harsh, agressive, and full of energy are what I'm into ^_^


Ah, had some of that music a while ago, but my base heavy affairs have gotten more over to dubstep and chillstep







im glad i have such flat signature on my sound system, great allaround for the little space that i have


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolvo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here are some pics of my mostly finished HTPC set up. Besides the RMA'ed r9 290 I am happy with the rig. I may go with more SSD's, and definitely go with those slick sleeved PSU cables. The tower speakers between the TV are Polk Monitor II 70's, with book shelf speakers next to the couch. A Polk PSW505 is behind the rig, next to the picture frame. The room has fairly tall ceilings for an old city home, so I needed more speaker lol. I have my rig connected to a Sony STR DN1010 receiver. Its been a 4 year long build process. Yes, the tiny center channel is a Klipsch channel, but the Polk CS2 center I bought from newegg doesn't fit anywhere on the entertainment stand... Its still sitting in a box upstairs.


What kind of bookshelf speakers are you using?

I would make every effort to use that CS2 center channel. You are really missing out. center channel is the most important speaker when it comes to movies. I have hade the monitor line, but now have the RTI/RTIA line. CSIA6, RTI10, FXIA4, and ordering a Rythmik LV12R sub. Polk subs just arent good for the money. I sold all three of my polk subs. I am looking to get a HSU sub for my office to go with RTIA1 bookshelf speakers.

Figure out a way to get that CS2 up and running and it will sound much better.

great setup!


----------



## Revolvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What kind of bookshelf speakers are you using?
> 
> I would make every effort to use that CS2 center channel. You are really missing out. center channel is the most important speaker when it comes to movies. I have hade the monitor line, but now have the RTI/RTIA line. CSIA6, RTI10, FXIA4, and ordering a Rythmik LV12R sub. Polk subs just arent good for the money. I sold all three of my polk subs. I am looking to get a HSU sub for my office to go with RTIA1 bookshelf speakers.
> 
> Figure out a way to get that CS2 up and running and it will sound much better.
> 
> great setup!


The bookshelfs are the monitor 40 series II. With regards to the CS2, I would need to mount the TV off of the stand somehow. The center channel is about the size of the table. I know the Polk sub isn't that great (i've had to break it open and solder wiring that fell apart already) but for the 150 bucks I spent on it, I wont complain. With speakers, I know you get what you pay for. Believe me, I drool over your RTi10's, but for the moment, I cant complain about the Monitors. I think my next upgrade, A/V wise would be mono block amps, and a receiver with pre-amp outs/ 4k support. My dad is going to give me some infinity reference 6 speakers from the early 90's to rebuild. Once I get my hands on those, rebuild them, and stain them black, I think the speakers, in combination with the mono-amps will finish off the room.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Not super amazing, but it's perfect for what i want. 60in smart 1080p plasma to the left w/ surround sound :X


sorry buddy but staffrt sucks and is the reason I don't football.

I actually thank him for stopping me from watching the last of violent sports on my list.

now I enjoy and appreciate watching and women's volleyball.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> sorry buddy but staffrt sucks and is the reason I don't football.
> 
> I actually thank him for stopping me from watching the last of violent sports on my list.
> 
> now *I enjoy and appreciate watching women's volleyball.*


Lol who doesn't.








Which reminds me, I've got this thing to take care of...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolvo*
> 
> 
> See if you can spot the slumbering Frenchy...


Green blanket on the right side of the couch at the bottom of the picture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Lol who doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got this thing to take care of...


I seriously LOL'd.


----------



## jameschisholm

I can't stop thinking about what to upgrade next..do I have a problem? lol...


----------



## jameyscott

It's normal on OCN. The best medicine is to continue to buy things.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I can't stop thinking about what to upgrade next..do I have a problem? lol...


It's an unfortunate condition that seems to be common here and causes a lot of people to spend excessively.


----------



## jameschisholm

What tends to happen to me is that I look at my sig rig, and each part. Then think can I get a better component for a certain part of my rig. Then it snowballs from there lol


----------



## dman811

You should see my list of potential houses built around computers and folding. It's a long list.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Current set up


Dude...that gundam figures....can you gave me a link from amazon??


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's an unfortunate condition that seems to be common here and causes a lot of people to spend excessively.


It have a cure....newborns xD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> It have a cure....newborns xD


I'd sooner take a husky, they destroy less things, and whatever they break they give you this super cute look ^_^


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Dude...that gundam figures....can you gave me a link from amazon??


hi sir i bought them locally here in the philippines,

here are some other pics sir


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> It have a cure....newborns xD


So true







Nothing slows down component purchases like day care prices.


----------



## Complx

Quick video I did of my setup, nothing too fancy right now, I shot it mostly because I wanted to get back into video editing. Since they are not listed in the video, here are the specs of each of the systems:

*Main System:*
CPU: Intel i7-3930K @ 4.3 Ghz
Mobo: Gigabyte x79 UP4
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
GPU: 2 EVGA GTX 780s
PSU: Corsair AX1200
Storage:
- 2 120GB Corsair SSD
- 2 1TB WD Black
- 1 3TB WD Red
- 1 60 GB Crucial SSD

*Workstation:*
CPU: Intel i7-2600K @ 4.3 Ghz
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth Z77
RAM: 12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
GPU:
- 2 EVGA GTX 660tis
- 1 PNY Quadro K600

PSU: Corsair AX 850
Storage:
- 500 GB Seagate Pipeline HD2
- 120 GB Kingston SSD

*Server (Wall Mounted System):*
CPU: Intel i3-3225
Mobo: ASRock Z77E-ITX
RAM: 4GB Corsair XMS3
PSU: Athena Power 350Watt
Storage:
- 3TB Seagate Barracuda
- 500GB WD Black
- 120 SSD

Enjoy!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick video I did of my setup, nothing too fancy right now, I shot it mostly because I wanted to get back into video editing. Since they are not listed in the video, here are the specs of each of the systems:
> *Main System:*
> CPU: Intel i7-3930K @ 4.3 Ghz
> Mobo: Gigabyte x79 UP4
> RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
> GPU: 2 EVGA GTX 780s
> PSU: Corsair AX1200
> Storage:
> - 2 120GB Corsair SSD
> - 2 1TB WD Black
> - 1 3TB WD Red
> - 1 60 GB Crucial SSD
> *Workstation:*
> CPU: Intel i7-2600K @ 4.3 Ghz
> Mobo: Asus Sabertooth Z77
> RAM: 12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
> GPU:
> - 2 EVGA GTX 660tis
> - 1 PNY Quadro K600
> PSU: Corsair AX 850
> Storage:
> - 500 GB Seagate Pipeline HD2
> - 120 GB Kingston SSD
> *Server (Wall Mounted System):*
> CPU: Intel i3-3225
> Mobo: ASRock Z77E-ITX
> RAM: 4GB Corsair XMS3
> PSU: Athena Power 350Watt
> Storage:
> - 3TB Seagate Barracuda
> - 500GB WD Black
> - 120 SSD
> Enjoy!


----------



## jameschisholm

Does anyone have any idea how to get a photo of my rig, where the led's are color accurate instead of them looking washed out?

In person they look color rich and vibrant but my camera and mobile phone tend to wash these colors out...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to get a photo of my rig, where the led's are color accurate instead of them looking washed out?
> 
> In person they look color rich and vibrant but my camera and mobile phone tend to wash these colors out...


you need a DSLR and then need to mess with ISO and Aperture for best result.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Not super amazing, but it's perfect for what i want. 60in smart 1080p plasma to the left w/ surround sound :X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry buddy but staffrt sucks and is the reason I don't football.
> 
> I actually thank him for stopping me from watching the last of violent sports on my list.
> 
> now I enjoy and appreciate watching and women's volleyball.
Click to expand...

Someone sounds butt hurt :X


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Not super amazing, but it's perfect for what i want. 60in smart 1080p plasma to the left w/ surround sound :X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those some actual player names or just a penis joke? Or both?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stafford
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=johnson


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> Are those some actual player names or just a penis joke? Or both?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stafford
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=johnson


Hahaha!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Not super amazing, but it's perfect for what i want. 60in smart 1080p plasma to the left w/ surround sound :X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those some actual player names or just a penis joke? Or both?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stafford
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=johnson
Click to expand...

lol

https://www.google.com/search?q=matthew+stafford&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

https://www.google.com/search?q=calvin+johnson&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> Are those some actual player names or just a penis joke? Or both?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stafford
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=johnson


Maybe that is why Stafford throws so many INT's, his stafford throws off his balance! I kid I kid haha


----------



## HesterDW

Got my mount set up. Guess which one is a TN.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got my mount set up. Guess which one is a TN.


Going to guess the top one since the colors look so different and washed out from that angle. Also it is the odd man out display.
What stand did you get?

Looks great







, it's amazing how much some led back lighting helps.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Going to guess the top one since the colors look so different and washed out from that angle. Also it is the odd man out display.
> What stand did you get?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's amazing how much some led back lighting helps.


Thanks! Yep it's the top one. Having IPS for a while I didn't really take the viewing angles into account when I bought it.







It's pretty much only viewable from my bed. *shrug


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Going to guess the top one since the colors look so different and washed out from that angle. Also it is the odd man out display.
> What stand did you get?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's amazing how much some led back lighting helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks! Yep it's the top one. Having IPS for a while I didn't really take the viewing angles into account when I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much only viewable from my bed. *shrug


I'd also like to know the stand as I run portrait surround and want to mount my accessory monitor above them.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd also like to know the stand as I run portrait surround and want to mount my accessory monitor above them.


Oh, right! I initially looked at something like this or this, but neither were tall enough. So I went with this. Now it's no Ergotron but it gets the job done.










I also considered an option that will be cleaner looking in the end. This stand is 32" from desk to top (not including the mount at the bottom). So with the bottom three arms you've got 22" for your portrait monitors, 14" of space left at the top, which is more than enough for your BenQ. As for the two extra arms at the top, the reason I didn't buy it was because I didnt know whether they could be removed or not. But now that I've assembled mine, I realize they can.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Oh, right! I initially looked at something like this or this, but neither were tall enough. So I went with this. Now it's no Ergotron but it gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered an option that will be cleaner looking in the end. This stand is 32" from desk to top (not including the mount at the bottom). So with the bottom three arms you've got 22" for your portrait monitors, 14" of space left at the top, which is more than enough for your BenQ. As for the two extra arms at the top, the reason I didn't buy it was because I didnt know whether they could be removed or not. But now that I've assembled mine, I realize they can.


Thanks! That is exactly what I was good to do. Going to order everything next week. I decided to go with an ergotron as my main stand and then the one you are using for the accessory.








+rep to you sir!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks! That is exactly what I was good to do. Going to order everything next week. I decided to go with an ergotron as my main stand and then the one you are using for the accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to you sir!


Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Stilldawn

Hi All

The banner add got me onto this thread and I thought I'd upload some of my pics. Although I don't call my room a computer room lol I call it the man cave, as its more than just my main rig.

Anyway here goes:



Here's the widest shot I could get, the room isn't small, its just long.




Here's the left side and probably my most favorite side for obvious reasons. You can see my side panels on the floor lol, I have tendency to be in and out of my main rig all the time, so they practically live off now a days.



Here's the right side. I'm not a fan of the window, it looks out onto the neighbors (boring) and its facing the west so there's way too much sun light when I don't want it haha.



Here's the main rig up close, nothing overly special but serves me well and takes whatever I've thrown at it so far haha. I just noticed that Napoleon is in the wrong place, he usually sits on the right speaker, at the moment he is blocking the upward fans.



My guitars, although I'm missing my acoustics on loan to a friend and nephew respectively.



My mess closet, and a pic facing the other direction out into the hall. The closet is fulled with guitar cases, computer crap boxes and gun stuff.



Speaking of gun stuff, it also contains my gun cabinet and here are my guns lol.

So all in all nothing too special, I love it though serves me very well... Would love to have a bit more room so I can set up my electronic drum kit in the corner, but oh well. We are planning to build a new house so I'll be sure to make it big enough.

Cheers


----------



## Narokuu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> The banner add got me onto this thread and I thought I'd upload some of my pics. Although I don't call my room a computer room lol I call it the man cave, as its more than just my main rig.
> 
> Anyway here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the widest shot I could get, the room isn't small, its just long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the left side and probably my most favorite side for obvious reasons. You can see my side panels on the floor lol, I have tendency to be in and out of my main rig all the time, so they practically live off now a days.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the right side. I'm not a fan of the window, it looks out onto the neighbors (boring) and its facing the west so there's way too much sun light when I don't want it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the main rig up close, nothing overly special but serves me well and takes whatever I've thrown at it so far haha. I just noticed that Napoleon is in the wrong place, he usually sits on the right speaker, at the moment he is blocking the upward fans.
> 
> 
> 
> My guitars, although I'm missing my acoustics on loan to a friend and nephew respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> My mess closet, and a pic facing the other direction out into the hall. The closet is fulled with guitar cases, computer crap boxes and gun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of gun stuff, it also contains my gun cabinet and here are my guns lol.
> 
> So all in all nothing too special, I love it though serves me very well... Would love to have a bit more room so I can set up my electronic drum kit in the corner, but oh well. We are planning to build a new house so I'll be sure to make it big enough.
> 
> Cheers






Dat JCM 2000







one of my favorite Amps. Man i miss playing


----------



## Stilldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> Dat JCM 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite Amps. Man i miss playing


Yeah its pretty wicked, when I got it ages ago I was going to pick up the second quad (1960B) but after playing a few gigs with it etc I noticed it was more than enough, the thing is so damn loud and sweet sounding.

For the room though I actually prefer my AVT (the one of the right), yes its not full valve, but it gets a nicer sound at a much lower volume, the JCM you need to crank for the valves to warm it up, much to loud for a small room.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Yeah its pretty wicked, when I got it ages ago I was going to pick up the second quad (1960B) but after playing a few gigs with it etc I noticed it was more than enough, the thing is so damn loud and sweet sounding.
> 
> For the room though I actually prefer my AVT (the one of the right), yes its not full valve, but it gets a nicer sound at a much lower volume, the JCM you need to crank for the valves to warm it up, much to loud for a small room.


Yeah i know that feeling My main rig was a Randall T2 head and the Thrasher Straight cab. I miss them so much.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> The banner add got me onto this thread and I thought I'd upload some of my pics. Although I don't call my room a computer room lol I call it the man cave, as its more than just my main rig.
> 
> Anyway here goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the widest shot I could get, the room isn't small, its just long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the left side and probably my most favorite side for obvious reasons. You can see my side panels on the floor lol, I have tendency to be in and out of my main rig all the time, so they practically live off now a days.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the right side. I'm not a fan of the window, it looks out onto the neighbors (boring) and its facing the west so there's way too much sun light when I don't want it haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the main rig up close, nothing overly special but serves me well and takes whatever I've thrown at it so far haha. I just noticed that Napoleon is in the wrong place, he usually sits on the right speaker, at the moment he is blocking the upward fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guitars, although I'm missing my acoustics on loan to a friend and nephew respectively.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mess closet, and a pic facing the other direction out into the hall. The closet is fulled with guitar cases, computer crap boxes and gun stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of gun stuff, it also contains my gun cabinet and here are my guns lol.
> 
> So all in all nothing too special, I love it though serves me very well... Would love to have a bit more room so I can set up my electronic drum kit in the corner, but oh well. We are planning to build a new house so I'll be sure to make it big enough.
> 
> Cheers


Show us that good ole freedom!!! I plan on getting a display case for my custom 1911 that my unit got on our last deployment and my NCO sword for my computer room when they come in. I'll be sure to post pictures of them hanging above my pc when I get em up.


----------



## Narokuu

report negative posts, and move on people


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi sir i bought them locally here in the philippines,
> 
> here are some other pics sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Explains the small desk are you under 5ft?
I spent some time in Butuan I felt like a monster @ 5ft 6"








I wanted to visit Angeles but probably for all the wrong reasons







very famous


----------



## Simca

I like the setup Stilldawn. Looks very presentable.


----------



## Stilldawn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> The banner add got me onto this thread and I thought I'd upload some of my pics. Although I don't call my room a computer room lol I call it the man cave, as its more than just my main rig.
> 
> Anyway here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the widest shot I could get, the room isn't small, its just long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the left side and probably my most favorite side for obvious reasons. You can see my side panels on the floor lol, I have tendency to be in and out of my main rig all the time, so they practically live off now a days.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the right side. I'm not a fan of the window, it looks out onto the neighbors (boring) and its facing the west so there's way too much sun light when I don't want it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the main rig up close, nothing overly special but serves me well and takes whatever I've thrown at it so far haha. I just noticed that Napoleon is in the wrong place, he usually sits on the right speaker, at the moment he is blocking the upward fans.
> 
> 
> 
> My guitars, although I'm missing my acoustics on loan to a friend and nephew respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> My mess closet, and a pic facing the other direction out into the hall. The closet is fulled with guitar cases, computer crap boxes and gun stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of gun stuff, it also contains my gun cabinet and here are my guns lol.
> 
> So all in all nothing too special, I love it though serves me very well... Would love to have a bit more room so I can set up my electronic drum kit in the corner, but oh well. We are planning to build a new house so I'll be sure to make it big enough.
> 
> Cheers






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Yeah i know that feeling My main rig was a Randall T2 head and the Thrasher Straight cab. I miss them so much.


Yeah full power haha, its sweet though cause when I really want a wall of power I can run both my quads (JCM (left) & AVT (right) at the same time through my chorus pedal, that sounds super sweet cause they are different sounding amps so its like having two guitarists.

What guitar did you play? My newest is the custom you can see in the pics, why did you stop playing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Show us that good ole freedom!!! I plan on getting a display case for my custom 1911 that my unit got on our last deployment and my NCO sword for my computer room when they come in. I'll be sure to post pictures of them hanging above my pc when I get em up.


That sounds awesome dude, I would love to hang my guns up, but we have weird laws about that down here so I don't think it would be a good idea, especially right next to the window.

My next gun will either be a .22 for possum shooting, or I've been looking into getting a 1800 Baker Rifle, would fully want to hang that, but the cheapest I can find is around 5k US so lots more by the time It gets to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like the setup Stilldawn. Looks very presentable.


Lol presentable? How so? I guess it has lots of little personal touches, like the aircraft carrier, we were shopping for a present for one of my nephews one day and I saw the toy aircraft carrier and said it was mean, lol then next birthday my 8 year old daughter brought it for me haha.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Yeah full power haha, its sweet though cause when I really want a wall of power I can run both my quads (JCM (left) & AVT (right) at the same time through my chorus pedal, that sounds super sweet cause they are different sounding amps so its like having two guitarists.
> 
> What guitar did you play? My newest is the custom you can see in the pics, why did you stop playing?


I didn't have anything special, all the money into the amps and cabs. and my stomp boxes, i ran a pieced together fake Fender Strat, and a basic schecter Omen-6 Loved that old girl.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome dude, I would love to hang my guns up, but we have weird laws about that down here so I don't think it would be a good idea, especially right next to the window.


Actually now that I think about it I'm pretty sure I couldn't do that here in Hawaii. oh well, I'm in the market for a fire-proof safe anyways that will fit within my desk setup because of important paperwork stuff and my wife got a piece while we were out there as well. That'll probably come with a bigger desk though. I can't complain too bad about Mainstays, a two shelf bookshelf, desk, and cabinet with file drawer that makes a nice computer stand on the cheap ha. I'll probably hand craft something once we move back to the mainland for all my needs.


----------



## jellybeans69

My setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> My setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that a ton. The paint. Pretty nice.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> I like that a ton. The paint. Pretty nice.


It's actually wallpapers just hard to see where they connect especially through a picture


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> My setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love those walls!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Got a new keyboard and monitor today!








Im going to clean up the cables tmr when im not so tired!


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Got a new keyboard and monitor today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to clean up the cables tmr when im not so tired!


That is a nice setup. A little cable management should make that look 1000 times better imo.

oh and whats the range like on your router/modem?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> That is a nice setup. A little cable management should make that look 1000 times better imo.
> 
> oh and whats the range like on your router/modem?


Ya im just way to tired to deal with cable management atm, and the range of the router is really good i get max signal all threw out my apartment, the router is placed in the farthest side or the apartment and has a concrete wall to go threw. I live on the forth floor and get 1-2 bars of signal outside below my room.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ya im just way to tired to deal with cable management atm, and the range of the router is really good i get max signal all threw out my apartment, the router is placed in the farthest side or the apartment and has a concrete wall to go threw. I live on the forth floor and get 1-2 bars of signal outside below my room.


oh god....thanks for fixing up my fail quote. I only realized now


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Here is mine


----------



## dman811

You don't get warm/hot sitting right next to that phase change unit?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is mine


Well that's just beautiful. I love whatever the board is mounted on, what is it?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Its the Primochill wet bench. And yes, the room gets a bit toasty when everything is running







Thankfully there is a window nearby


----------



## Outlaw02

Mine's fairly basic in a way.





Before you ask further, it's WWI Navy flags.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> Mine's fairly basic in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ask further, it's WWI Navy flags.


I'm loving the flags.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is mine


What happened to the TJ07?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

This replaced it







Felt it was time for something different. Much easier to work on like this.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is mine


Looks so clean and simple but obviously it took care to get it that way. Is that bench wrapped with carbon fiber wrap?

I wish there were more options for "test benches", I got hooked when my local microcenter had the lian li t60 in stock recently and bought one, now Im looking for my next one.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> Mine's fairly basic in a way.
> 
> 
> .


How dare you display a flag like that?

I mean come on Arsenal


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so clean and simple but obviously it took care to get it that way. Is that bench wrapped with carbon fiber wrap?
> 
> I wish there were more options for "test benches", I got hooked when my local microcenter had the lian li t60 in stock recently and bought one, now Im looking for my next one.
Click to expand...

Yes it is the carbon fiber top for Primochill wet bench. Eventually I want to put the cards on water.


----------



## Jester435

Finally got everything rearranged, cleaned, and some basic wire mgmt.

Here is how it sits now


----------



## Danisumi

Finally finished my Tv part of my bedroom/mancave









Sorry for some pics. My Phone didn't handle the low light THAT well









Nevertheless. Picked up a 42" TV, wallmounted it today and bought the cablechannel. Next thing to do, is to color the cablechannel.

Btw the TV furniture is from Ikea. They have awesome cheap solutions for TV furniture. Oh and I bought a stand for all the bluerays and Games I have
















Hawken looks so great on a 42" Tv













Next upgrade will probably be a new 5.1 system


----------



## kalender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished my Tv part of my bedroom/mancave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for some pics. My Phone didn't handle the low light THAT well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless. Picked up a 42" TV, wallmounted it today and bought the cablechannel. Next thing to do, is to color the cablechannel.
> 
> Btw the TV furniture is from Ikea. They have awesome cheap solutions for TV furniture. Oh and I bought a stand for all the bluerays and Games I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawken looks so great on a 42" Tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next upgrade will probably be a new 5.1 system


Good job, I would have done something about that horrific green wall though. 

Really looking forward to get a larger apartment so I can get myself my own office/mancave. Got to keep everything really clean when I got my rig in my living room...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Finally got everything rearranged, cleaned, and some basic wire mgmt.
> 
> Here is how it sits now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are you using both systems for frequently enough to justify separate monitor/mouse/keyboard for both? 0.O


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> Good job, I would have done something about that horrific green wall though.
> 
> Really looking forward to get a larger apartment so I can get myself my own office/mancave. Got to keep everything really clean when I got my rig in my living room...


Horrific?








I actually LOVE my green room. It's something new and a great diffrence to my old baby blue room









I love the grass green part and then the light green is just for the flow into white. Was going to pickup a Philips TV with Ambilight. That's why the top is white. Otherwise I would have painted it aswell.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What are you using both systems for frequently enough to justify separate monitor/mouse/keyboard for both? 0.O


I have two keyboards hooked up to one computer ^_^;;;; Had three while I was testing out a TKL keyboard that didn't work out due to lack of number keys.


----------



## kalender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Horrific?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually LOVE my green room. It's something new and a great diffrence to my old baby blue room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the grass green part and then the light green is just for the flow into white. Was going to pickup a Philips TV with Ambilight. That's why the top is white. Otherwise I would have painted it aswell.


I would have chosen goldpaint, but that's just me.

Anyone interested in seeing the most boring and girlfriendly desk ever?


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> What are you using both systems for frequently enough to justify separate monitor/mouse/keyboard for both? 0.O


Well the wife is a full-time accounting student and uses the desktop. I use the laptop which was purchased by my work. When you get a $2,300 custom laptop from work buying a third ducky keyboard isn't a big deal. I also have a blue ducky ocn edition at work. They are good to me.

They also purchased the monitor for home and dual 27" for my desk at work


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have two keyboards hooked up to one computer ^_^;;;; Had three while I was testing out a TKL keyboard that didn't work out due to lack of number keys.


Yea I've been there as well. I went through a phase where I was switching back and forth between my boards every 2-3 days, because I couldn't decide which I liked more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Well the wife is a full-time accounting student and uses the desktop. I use the laptop which was purchased by my work. When you get a $2,300 custom laptop from work buying a third ducky keyboard isn't a big deal. I also have a blue ducky ocn edition at work. They are good to me.


That makes more sense than the scenario I was imagining, but I can't disagree with that logic!


----------



## Jester435

Ocn ever make sense? Haha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yea I've been there as well. I went through a phase where I was switching back and forth between my boards every 2-3 days, because I couldn't decide which I liked more.


I'll admit, I do miss the MX Green switches, but I'll probably change out the MX Browns in my G710+ for a combination of Greens and Blues (blues on the modifier keys). My second keyboard is mainly just for making it easier to use some of the features in Traktor Scratch Pro (djing program), but I'll also be setting it up as a stand up workstation for those days I just don't feel like sitting ^_^


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Ocn ever make sense? Haha


OCN wouldn't be nearly as fun if we made purchase decisions based on logic.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll admit, I do miss the MX Green switches, but I'll probably change out the MX Browns in my G710+ for a combination of Greens and Blues (blues on the modifier keys). My second keyboard is mainly just for making it easier to use some of the features in Traktor Scratch Pro (djing program), but I'll also be setting it up as a stand up workstation for those days I just don't feel like sitting ^_^


I still need to try greens and browns. I love my blues so much.


----------



## jthm4goth

This is my current set up but I am going to start building a custom metal and cedar desk next week and some custom sleeves and the room will be painted sometime next weekend


----------



## hoevito

One for work, one for everything else









Ignore the runt in the corner and the awful cable management lol...


----------



## p33k

my little updated zone...


----------



## gardbrede

[/U] my room, took me hours to get rid of those cables


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> One for work, one for everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the runt in the corner and the awful cable management lol...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd say it doesn't look as bad as mine!







First thing anyone seems to see with my desk is the massive clump of USB and monitor cables coming out the back of my case! I'll try and fix my own cable management tomorrow since I'm changing a bunch of things around on my desk anyways ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> my little updated zone...


That is one trippy desktop!


----------



## IAmDay

Those wallpapers are messing with my head


----------



## max302

On a minimalist setup these days. I REALLY want a Spaceco setup on my next desk, once I move into my own place.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max302*
> 
> 
> 
> On a minimalist setup these days. I REALLY want a Spaceco setup on my next desk, once I move into my own place.


Nice keyboard. Is that an AT101W or a Dell branded Model M?


----------



## max302

At101. Had a Dell-branded Lexmark-made M, but the heavy actuation was killing my speed. Looking for a tenkeyless with blues as of right now.


----------



## jameschisholm

Get the Ducky Shine III w/ blues, highly recommend it, as I've just bought the TKL myself.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max302*
> 
> 
> 
> On a minimalist setup these days. I REALLY want a Spaceco setup on my next desk, once I move into my own place.


What speakers do you have?

I second the ducky. I have three and they are amazing keyboards. I have clear, brown, and blue keys


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max302*
> 
> At101. Had a Dell-branded Lexmark-made M, but the heavy actuation was killing my speed. Looking for a tenkeyless with blues as of right now.


Nice, personally I like to slam down on my keys so the Model M is perfect for me. If it ever dies though, I'll be buying a black unicomp TKL.


----------



## max302

It's in my sig actually, Axiom Audio M2ti. They sound great for a dumpster find, with a PSW10 hooked up to my amp the whole system performs very well.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max302*
> 
> It's in my sig actually, Axiom Audio M2ti. They sound great for a dumpster find, with a PSW10 hooked up to my amp the whole system performs very well.


I recommend dumbster find speaker's









i have found myself, 2x Or200Hi speaker's and those are pretty good speaker's i would say, enought good to make noise where neightbour don't like


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> my little updated zone...


What desk is this?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What desk is this?


Looks like a Galant from Ikea.

Wish I could find something decent in the trash. My neighbor found an Ashley Furniture couch next to the dumpster a few weeks ago and snatched it up. Had it cleaned and it looks brand new. The manufacture tag on the bottom was dated 2010, so it's only a few years old.

I've gotten some great finds at yard sales, though. Got some B&O C75 speakers with aluminum boxes that I'm using with my HT setup.


----------



## LostKauz

Just shot this for fun.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Just shot this for fun.


Love the desk!


----------



## metallicamaster3

How do you all take such nice pictures?

Haven't done an album in a while, so I took the time to clean up and take some new pictures.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What desk is this?


I'll see if I can dig up the link to where I bought it but I just found the cheapest made in China desk that curved from Korean online shopping site.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Love the desk!


Thanks it's made by Hon I don't however remember the model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How do you all take such nice pictures?


I just use a d3000 with the 18-55 stock lense with a cheap 30$ walmart tripod (would love a couple more lenses, however my enthusiast level pc hobby eats that budget)

i also use some photoshop for adjusting levels when i cant seem to capture then naturally how i want.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Love the desk!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it's made by Hon I don't however remember the model.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How do you all take such nice pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just use a d3000 with the 18-55 stock lense with a cheap 30$ walmart tripod (would love a couple more lenses, however my enthusiast level pc hobby eats that budget)
> 
> i also use some photoshop for adjusting levels when i cant seem to capture then naturally how i want.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm just photoshopping wrong, or taking the shots wrong! I have a D3100 with a cheap Amazon tripod, as well as the stock 18-55 lens. What are your secrets!


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How do you all take such nice pictures?
> 
> Haven't done an album in a while, so I took the time to clean up and take some new pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You asking him how he took a nice pic, after taking a nice pic


----------



## Unknownm

I was getting annoyed with all the wires being all over the place. Bought some dollar store ties (Velcro). Moved my stereo to my pc so no more headphones!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Maybe I'm just photoshopping wrong, or taking the shots wrong! I have a D3100 with a cheap Amazon tripod, as well as the stock 18-55 lens. What are your secrets!


There's a nicely written guide featuring a number of tips on that exact topic over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I've moved twice since I last posted here, or at least once.









General view of the majority of things.



That's majority watercooling stuff, needs to be sorted but you get the idea.



Soon to be two identical screens.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> You asking him how he took a nice pic, after taking a nice pic


This. Lol


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> You asking him how he took a nice pic, after taking a nice pic


lol!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Maybe I'm just photoshopping wrong, or taking the shots wrong! I have a D3100 with a cheap Amazon tripod, as well as the stock 18-55 lens. What are your secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a nicely written guide featuring a number of tips on that exact topic over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks for the link, bookmarked!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

I don't know if it's just my bad eyesight or what, but I can't really tell the difference between most of the pics you folks say are better than others, and the others themselves.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I don't know if it's just my bad eyesight or what, but I can't really tell the difference between most of the pics you folks say are better than others, and the others themselves.


Same here. As long as the picture isn't grainy or blurry I consider it good. But this is why I'm a programmer not a photographer.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Same here. As long as the picture isn't grainy or blurry I consider it good. But this is why I'm a programmer not a photographer.


Pretty much. lol


----------



## vagrant13

Man, I need 2 more monitors :/


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant13*
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I need 2 more monitors :/


LOVE that desk!!


----------



## vagrant13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> LOVE that desk!!


Bush Series A modular desks... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bush+series+a


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant13*
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I need 2 more monitors :/


yes, yes you do. Too much desk real estate.

question, do you enjoy having your keyboard/ mouse on tray? I never liked them even as a kid because of the plastic flimsy nature of them and the limited area to move a mouse around.


----------



## vagrant13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> yes, yes you do. Too much desk real estate.
> 
> question, do you enjoy having your keyboard/ mouse on tray? I never liked them even as a kid because of the plastic flimsy nature of them and the limited area to move a mouse around.


I actually prefer them on top of the desk as I like to stretch out but I've been getting sick of so many wires all over. This tray is actually pretty solid and measures roughly 30in x 12in. Fits my tenkeyless keyboard and has enough room still for a Mionix Propus 380 pad.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant13*
> 
> Bush Series A modular desks... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bush+series+a


Damn that is an expensive desk. Is it as solid as one would hope for that price?


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Damn that is an expensive desk. Is it as solid as one would hope for that price?


I was thinking the same thing. lol I could buy all of the supplies AND the tools and build one bigger than that for half the price. lol

It does look nice though.


----------



## vagrant13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Damn that is an expensive desk. Is it as solid as one would hope for that price?


Thing weighs a ton and as sturdy as the day I bought her 10 years ago. The two side desks I bought used on craigslist sometime last year for a little over $100 for both.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagrant13*
> 
> Thing weighs a ton and as sturdy as the day I bought her 10 years ago. The two side desks I bought used on craigslist sometime last year for a little over $100 for both.


That was good buy.

Altogether new, it is way more than I would ever pay for a desk with my current income, lol.


----------



## Rozayz

Update:

Purchased x3 monitors today. Got sick of having 1 - new to triple monitor setups, definitely loving it so far!

Thanks to Jameswalt1 for the monitor model idea. They look, feel and [new hardware] smell(s) great!





WC next!


----------



## dman811

What monitor mount is that?


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What monitor mount is that?


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400572492382?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Much bigger than it appears on the eBay listing though! Also, I purchased mine in Australia; I am unsure where they get their stock from.


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Just shot this for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello there!

I would love to know what keyboard/mouse "mat" you're using in the second photo you have posted, as quoted above.

Cheers in advance buddy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I would love to know what keyboard/mouse "mat" you're using in the second photo you have posted, as quoted above.
> 
> Cheers in advance buddy.


Looks like an xtrac ripper xxl to me.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I would love to know what keyboard/mouse "mat" you're using in the second photo you have posted, as quoted above.
> 
> Cheers in advance buddy.


It is the Xtrac Ripper XXL

I have two of them

They are great


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is the Xtrac Ripper XXL
> 
> I have two of them
> 
> They are great


i have/had that deskpad and thought it was the best thing ever but i'm just not clean enough for it lol.
i'm now using another noname brand that's plastic and works better for me and much easier to clean. and resistant to aging and spills.
i was just thinking of my xtrac ripper xxl and didn't know where i put it but it's buried under this one


----------



## RushiMP

Love those giant desk pads.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlaw02*
> 
> Mine's fairly basic in a way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ask further, it's WWI Navy flags.


Love the groin fan.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i have/had that deskpad and thought it was the best thing ever but i'm just not clean enough for it lol.
> i'm now using another noname brand that's plastic and works better for me and much easier to clean. and resistant to aging and spills.
> i was just thinking of my xtrac ripper xxl and didn't know where i put it but it's buried under this one


I know what you mean. My XXL is forever getting a new mark or scratch. I like the idea of a plastic one but I feel like my sweaty gamer hands would constantly stick to it lol.


----------



## jameyscott

I'm going to get the Corsair one soon. Not a huge fan of the design or look of any others. I forget the one I have (sig rig on mobile atm) but it's kinda meh.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I know what you mean. My XXL is forever getting a new mark or scratch. I like the idea of a plastic one but I feel like my sweaty gamer hands would constantly stick to it lol.


That's why I like the smaller pads. It's out of the way of mess (most of the time) and can be moved around to suit my needs. If I'm sticking to the desk, I just scoot the pad down a bit.


----------



## HPE1000

With how popular these desk size mousepads are, I cannot figure out why more companies don't make them. Gives you a place to put your keyboard, mouse and other things. Plus they help dampen the sound of keyboards.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I know what you mean. My XXL is forever getting a new mark or scratch. I like the idea of a plastic one but I feel like my sweaty gamer hands would constantly stick to it lol.


i jumped on the ripper xxl bandwagon cause i'd never seen anything like it 3 yrs ago. and i had over $20 in ebay bucks at the time so i got one.

but now that the newness has gone down and had it a few years i wouldn't recommend it. there are better alternatives out there. like
artisic rhinolin ii deskpad
es robbins natural origins

i just can't do the cloth material stuff. this 'no-name' brand is jet black just like i got it a few months ago. i got it for free from a judge. he was getting rid of his home office desk. he sold it to another judge but i intercepted and "stole" the deskpad. he told me only the desk sold and i could take everything that was on it cause teh other judge was soon coming to pick it up.. so i got the lights, stationary and deskpad lol. the deskpad is really what gave the desk the character. after i stripped the desk i know the other judge felt cheated lol.


----------



## shilka

A few things have changed and been added in my room




Got a Oppo BDP-103D which i paid 1200$ for

My desk as it is now


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Purchased x3 monitors today. Got sick of having 1 - new to triple monitor setups, definitely loving it so far!
> 
> Thanks to Jameswalt1 for the monitor model idea. They look, feel and [new hardware] smell(s) great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WC next!


That is an amazing setup


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> That is an amazing setup


Thanks a lot dude. I'm really enthusiastic about what I do, so I'm continually trying to improve it - I'm fairly new to this, and comments like yours really make me want to throw more money at it!









I don't think much of it (so envious of other people's works of art!), but I'm really glad you like what I've done so far. /brohug


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Thanks a lot dude. I'm really enthusiastic about what I do, so I'm continually trying to improve it - I'm fairly new to this, and comments like yours really make me want to throw more money at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think much of it (so envious of other people's works of art!), but I'm really glad you like what I've done so far. /brohug


You shouldn't be on this site if you don't want to continually improve your rig and your total set up. My modest 1500 dollar rig that I had planned ended up being the monstrosity that the Ze Cube! in my sig rig is. And that's about to get a major overhaul also.


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be on this site if you don't want to continually improve your rig and your total set up. My modest 1500 dollar rig that I had planned ended up being the monstrosity that the Ze Cube! in my sig rig is. And that's about to get a major overhaul also.


Quote:


> *I'm continually trying to improve it*


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be on this site if you don't want to continually improve your rig and your total set up. My modest 1500 dollar rig that I had planned ended up being the monstrosity that the Ze Cube! in my sig rig is. And that's about to get a major overhaul also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm continually trying to improve it*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I agree you should always try to improve your setup here is my modest setup right now until I get home from this deployment i am on


----------



## LostKauz

I have the ripper xxxl which is quite large and when it gets dirty, every few days I lay it in tub and scrub it by hand, hang and rinse and let dry for about 30 min. While I do dishes or something else.


----------



## ryan97145

Sorry for the crappy pictures, i took them with my phone. Nothing to fancy, hopefully getting a bigger desk soon to fit everything though.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan97145*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pictures, i took them with my phone. Nothing to fancy, hopefully getting a bigger desk soon to fit everything though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad I just got my extra large desk to accommodate my surround setup with plenty of draws to avoid clutter on the desk.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A few things have changed and been added in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Oppo BDP-103D which i paid 1200$ for


did you pay $1200.00 US for that? i just got mine on thursday i paid $599.99

how do you like yours so far? i watched the disney movie Brave on DVD 2 days before i got the OPPO, after i got it hooked up, i set the darbee control to 30% and watched the same Brave DVD again, and it was upconverted about as close to being bluray quality as a dvd can get...that is truly an AMAZING machine!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> did you pay $1200.00 US for that? i just got mine on thursday i paid $599.99
> 
> how do you like yours so far? i watched the disney movie Brave on DVD 2 days before i got the OPPO, after i got it hooked up, i set the darbee control to 30% and watched the same Brave DVD again, and it was upconverted about as close to being bluray quality as a dvd can get...that is truly an AMAZING machine!!


Denmark has twice the price level of the US so its still a 600$ player

Tax in Denmark is 25% on everything and tax on what you earn is 39%

If you got 100$ US in your hand its worth 50$ here

Of course or pay match our price and tax level so if i took what i earn to the US i could buy twice as much for the same money

So far i like it very much but have not seen any live action Blu-Ray movies yet as i have a huge stack if anime and more on the way i need to watch

I swear that the stack gets bigger and bigger despite how much i watch


----------



## Roxycon

How do you make 25% half of what its worth?









Same 25% here in norway, but a little more dependent on what category the item is, electronics is 25% at least

I only pay 12% for income, but im a poor student anyways


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Not bad I just got my extra large desk to accommodate my surround setup with plenty of draws to avoid clutter on the desk.


If I may, where did you pick your desk up (was it a local furniture store, or somewhere you can order...)? That would be almost perfect for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> If I may, where did you pick your desk up (was it a local furniture store, or somewhere you can order...)? That would be almost perfect for what I'm looking for.


I believe it is a government issue for New Zealand Public Schools it is made from native Rimu I purchased it second hand and re-lacquered it , the small table I made with Rimu, as I couldn't find a suitable size table I liked.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad I just got my extra large desk to accommodate my surround setup with plenty of draws to avoid clutter on the desk.


I find myself looking at the decor more than the setup, I would love a table like that. In darkish brown, please


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> I find myself looking at the decor more than the setup, I would love a table like that. In darkish brown, please


Crazy but the large table cost me 80USD and about 3 hours to re-lacquer the top I love the Rimu grain too


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

So... what exactly makes that BDP worth so much? I've used several very cheap BDP's and they had awesome picture and great sound.

just not understanding the point in spending so much on one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> So... what exactly makes that BDP worth so much? I've used several very cheap BDP's and they had awesome picture and great sound.
> 
> just not understanding the point in spending so much on one.


Load times is less then 10 seconds on all disks types

And video and audio quality is way better then anything else i can tell i had a 630$ Onkyo BDP-808 before and this Oppo BDP-103D blows that one away

It should as it has not one but TWO Marvell Qdeo CPU´s with support for 4K upscaling and add in the Darbee Visual Presence CPU it has a total of 3 video CPU´s

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/blu-ray-BDP-103D-Overview.aspx

Also the reason why its 1200$ of those 100$ is for the region code free chip thats been added

I hate region codes as i cant play much of the stuff i want to but with this Oppo its no longer a problem


----------



## stevebd62

thiink maybe some wire management is in order


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> 
> thiink maybe some wire management is in order


----------



## stevebd62

new build gotta button it up now and get all the spare parts and beer cans cleaned up


----------



## Kavster12

I think a new camera may be in order too...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Who's ready for some Titanfall ?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I think a new camera may be in order too...


This.


----------



## Carniflex

Home

Work

The little ones are ipad screens running off the displayports of the 7870 eyefinity 6 card. Number of pixels is roughly the same between the 5x1 23'' screens and 3x ipad ones (5400x1920 vs 4608x2048). The thread about the little screens can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250 - its not only about ipad ones but general thread about building your own screen of spare parts for tablets/laptops.


----------



## Jester435

Why would you want to build a display out of three ipads??

Ipads are expensive to be used as just monitors..


----------



## CJston15

Recently built a new desk and reconfigured my setup. This is a pic from when I finished it nearly 2 months ago but I have since made some changes. I mounted a hook on the left side for my headphones to hang on and mounted an LED desk light on the right side of the desk that has a dimming dial. This houses my desktop/gaming rig and also my 8TB WSE2012 R2 server. I have a cable rack underneath that houses all cables so you can't see them and also mounted a surge protector underneath where all power cords plug in. Has worked out pretty well for me so far...



Those are three 24 inch monitors mounted on an ergo-arm. The one in the middle is a 1920x1200 ASUS and the side displays are 1920x1080 ASUS displays. I do sometimes set them up in EyeFinity but only for certain games occasionally.


----------



## Carniflex

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Why would you want to build a display out of three ipads??
> 
> Ipads are expensive to be used as just monitors..


These are not ipad's - it's just ipad screens. You can order them for approx 60$ / pop online as ipad repair kits. It's only the display unit approx 15x20 cm, few mm thick and it has 51 pin ribbon cable coming out from behind for backlight driving and displayport signal. No digitizer or anything else from ipad so they actu just as displays.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> This.


This x100


----------



## GermanyChris

I'll post in average room and rig but I finally found a card that would drive my ACD



I love that Jonsbo U3 to bits makes the Lian Lee case I use for people look and feel cheap


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> false
> These are not ipad's - it's just ipad screens. You can order them for approx 60$ / pop online as ipad repair kits. It's only the display unit approx 15x20 cm, few mm thick and it has 51 pin ribbon cable coming out from behind for backlight driving and displayport signal. No digitizer or anything else from ipad so they actu just as displays.


Do you have a guide on settings something like this up? It seems like a cool idea.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Load times is less then 10 seconds on all disks types
> 
> And video and audio quality is way better then anything else i can tell i had a 630$ Onkyo BDP-808 before and this Oppo BDP-103D blows that one away
> 
> It should as it has not one but TWO Marvell Qdeo CPU´s with support for 4K upscaling and add in the Darbee Visual Presence CPU it has a total of 3 video CPU´s
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/blu-ray-BDP-103D-Overview.aspx
> 
> Also the reason why its 1200$ of those 100$ is for the region code free chip thats been added
> 
> I hate region codes as i cant play much of the stuff i want to but with this Oppo its no longer a problem


I see.

I still wouldn't spend that much. lol I'd rather dump that cash into my rig and play digital media.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Do you have a guide on settings something like this up? It seems like a cool idea.


Not exactly quite - but this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/0_50 inspired me and the process is pretty well documented in there. The actual assembly is pretty straightforward. You just take the screen, take the controller, plug the 51 pin ribbon cable into controller in one end and USB (for power) and displayport (for signal) in other end and it works. The tricky part is jury rigging something to hold the screens and controller together and up somehow. Do note that 265 ppi is damn high though - but if you put it "in your face" basically it is kinda usable. Depends ofc also on content you show in there. If the content scales well it's damn sharp (say, web browsing with text zoomed into readable size or reading pdf zoomed in).


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks, I'm considering doing this as a ghetto 4k monitor.


----------



## Seredin

New pic, finally.


----------



## jmac1789

Our setup at home... No too tidy though...










My PC is the one at the right... The one in the left is my brother's PC..


----------



## AsusFan30

Nothing Special Here.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmac1789*
> 
> Our setup at home... No too tidy though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC is the one at the right... The one in the left is my brother's PC..


why do you have such a sweet mobo but run a locked cpu? alo nice Australia book


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> New pic, finally.


Love the setup bro! It has been fun seeing it develop from the very beginning. When are you going to move it into a office instead of the hallway


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Love the setup bro! It has been fun seeing it develop from the very beginning. When are you going to move it into a office instead of the hallway


When I have the space, I reckon. That's my "living room" and where I watch netflix / movies, so I need my computer nearby. It's a triangle-shaped apartment, so this "hallway" is really just a somewhat exposed wall


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> When I have the space, I reckon. That's my "living room" and where I watch netflix / movies, so I need my computer nearby. It's a triangle-shaped apartment, so this "hallway" is really just a somewhat exposed wall


It was hard to tell how the room and apartment is setup. regardless your setup is wicked. your rig is super sick looking! the blackout is one of my favorites on this thread!


----------



## TokiHacker

work setup


----------



## jmac1789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> why do you have such a sweet mobo but run a locked cpu? alo nice Australia book


Thanks...

Sorry about that...

I wasn't able to update here, my processor now is i5-3570k









Closer look at my PC setup


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Who's ready for some Titanfall ?


Is this Titanfall only multiplayer?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Is this Titanfall only multiplayer?


Yes, multiplayer only.


----------



## Darkshowdo

Here my new setup. Loving the 1080x1920 panels. So much reading to be done.


----------



## Spelio

Updated my layout. Moved my son's PC to the TV that's up in the room, so that freed up my desk. Hooked his old monitor up and then hooked the Dell up today because...well why not?







Hoping to eventually upgrade to 3 of the same monitors for surround vision, but until then this will have to do!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Updated my layout. Moved my son's PC to the TV that's up in the room, so that freed up my desk. Hooked his old monitor up and then hooked the Dell up today because...well why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to eventually upgrade to 3 of the same monitors for surround vision, but until then this will have to do!


Dat keyboard


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Dat teal carpet and cable "management."

(I'm buying a new desk so cable placement doesn't matter to me right now.)


----------



## Cyph3r

My (cramped) room.


----------



## blackfox2526

Some new toys ..........


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> 
> Dat teal carpet and cable "management."
> 
> (I'm buying a new desk so cable placement doesn't matter to me right now.)


What about the carpet? lol


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dat keyboard


It's my first mechanical keyboard. Found it at work too! It's a 2004 Unicomp Model M. It's old enough to not have the Windows icon at the bottom of the keyboard, which I'm already missing. So far I'm loving it!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> It's my first mechanical keyboard. Found it at work too! It's a 2004 Unicomp Model M. It's old enough to not have the Windows icon at the bottom of the keyboard, which I'm already missing. So far I'm loving it!


Nice, mine is a 1997 Lexmark made Model M with an IBM logo slapped on it. I love mine as well.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

My entire place to gaming-movies-tv-everything xD


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> My (cramped) room.


*The size of this ^^*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> Some new toys ..........


*With the apect ratio of this ^^*

In 4K and curved .. and to think soon this maybe a possibility


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> *The size of this ^^*
> *With the apect ratio of this ^^*
> 
> In 4K and curved .. and to think soon this maybe a possibility


I'd rather take the piano









But yeah, that would be sweet too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

New keyboard, new mouse, new monitor, went snaphappy with my camera.
All of the pics here:


http://imgur.com/iJ6tR




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> *The size of this ^^*
> *With the apect ratio of this ^^*
> 
> In 4K and curved .. and to think soon this maybe a possibility


21:9 monitor they're 2560x1080. I was going to get one by my credit sucks so no epic monitor for me.


----------



## Jester435

What is the draw towards the old gray mechanical keyboards? I think they are hideous. I own three ducky mechanical keyboards which are all gorgeous looking.

Just wondering, because I didn't even like them in grade school as a kid.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the draw towards the old gray mechanical keyboards? I think they are hideous. I own three ducky mechanical keyboards which are all gorgeous looking.
> 
> Just wondering, because I didn't even like them in grade school as a kid.


The keys are god.

Buckling spring keyswitches are amazing. They are also extremely durable. The company that makes them hardly makes a profit because they last 20 years, They are the most reliable and well made mechanical keyboard in existence,and they've never changed the design over the past 15~20 years.
I'm also a bit of a retro geek. I wanted to trackdown a little beige white CRT screen, but they're impossible to find at acceptable prices.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the draw towards the old gray mechanical keyboards? I think they are hideous. I own three ducky mechanical keyboards which are all gorgeous looking.
> 
> Just wondering, because I didn't even like them in grade school as a kid.


Different type of switches. Those old ones are generally buckling springs, which aren't made much anymore.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the draw towards the old gray mechanical keyboards? I think they are hideous. I own three ducky mechanical keyboards which are all gorgeous looking.
> 
> Just wondering, because I didn't even like them in grade school as a kid.


I had no idea they were still a huge draw, until I saw FranBunny post a pic with one. I was drawn to mine because I found it at work and got it for free







I must say, since I've started using it, I may never go back to a regular keyboard! I am looking at the one Razer mechanical keyboard that has the green led's in it, but that wont be for some time now. Thankfully for now though, the clickity clack isn't annoying the family...yet


----------



## dangerdan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What is the draw towards the old gray mechanical keyboards? I think they are hideous. I own three ducky mechanical keyboards which are all gorgeous looking.
> 
> Just wondering, because I didn't even like them in grade school as a kid.


Throwback?

Looks hideous to me too. I'm going for the 710+. I gotta have a backlit keyboard.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I had no idea they were still a huge draw, until I saw FranBunny post a pic with one. I was drawn to mine because I found it at work and got it for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, since I've started using it, I may never go back to a regular keyboard! I am looking at the one Razer mechanical keyboard that has the green led's in it, but that wont be for some time now. Thankfully for now though, the clickity clack isn't annoying the family...yet


My family is already on my case about my Model M but they're going to have to tolerate this one, seeing as they made me give up my R9 290.








Also here's some pics for your enjoyment, although they're crappy iPhone pics:


http://imgur.com/PrGNo


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I had no idea they were still a huge draw, until I saw FranBunny post a pic with one. I was drawn to mine because I found it at work and got it for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, since I've started using it, I may never go back to a regular keyboard! I am looking at the one Razer mechanical keyboard that has the green led's in it, but that wont be for some time now. Thankfully for now though, the clickity clack isn't annoying the family...yet


I have my ducky, and i keep trying to use it but LOL I go right back to my springs.
These keyswitches are just godly. I can't believe how good they are.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have my ducky, and i keep trying to use it but LOL I go right back to my springs.
> These keyswitches are just godly. I can't believe how good they are.


I've been wanting to grab a Model M off of Ebay for a while now, and when you keep on saying things like that, I become afraid to.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have my ducky, and i keep trying to use it but LOL I go right back to my springs.
> These keyswitches are just godly. I can't believe how good they are.


I'm starting to see that. Been playing Titanfall here, and it's been a nice surprise how this thing feels. I always used to laugh to myself when I would hear someone using these keyboards at work and think wow those are old. But damn, after seeing your pic of the old keyboard, I'm glad I tried this out! Only complaints with this model: Missing the windows key, as well as the num lock, caps lock and scroll lock lights! Yes, no lights of any kind


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I've been wanting to grab a Model M off of Ebay for a while now, and when you keep on saying things like that, I become afraid to.


You can get a Unicomp Model M. Brand new, same thing as the IBM one, but it's just brand new with a different logo on it.
Plus you can get some basic customizations. Like I got mine with all grey keycaps for 10$ more

Was 100$ including shipping. Would have been 90$ if I had gone with Stock keycaps.
http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UNI044A

Standard Model M

http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UNI041A
101 Key Model M


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You can get a Unicomp Model M. Brand new, same thing as the IBM one, but it's just brand new with a different logo on it.
> Plus you can get some basic customizations. Like I got mine with all grey keycaps for 10$ more
> 
> Was 100$ including shipping. Would have been 90$ if I had gone with Stock keycaps.
> http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UNI044A
> 
> Standard Model M
> 
> http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UNI041A
> 101 Key Model M


Well, I don't plan on using a Model M all the time. So that's why I'll just get an old one for $40-60 instead of $80-100. And hey, I think it'd be cool to use something that's actually older than me.


----------



## bgtrance

I love my Model M too but its so freaking loud







I had my brother type on it sporadically in my room while i was outside and I could still hear him.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I love my Model M too but its so freaking loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my brother type on it sporadically in my room while i was outside and I could still hear him.


They arent as loud as people make them out to be, i don't think. Then again I'm half deaf so I'm probably not qualified to make that judgement.


----------



## Seredin

I brought my 1986 Model M to work, everyone loves it (but then, I have a door to close ever so often, so maybe that helps







).


----------



## deafboy

Some buy keyboards for functions, some looks, and some for pure typing heaven. Then some try and find a balance.

Model Ms are great.


----------



## Jack Mac

It's kinda loud, but not too bothersome. I personally love the clicky sound and most people that I have over do too, except for my family lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm tempted to look into one of those black Unicom ones, but we'll see. Would be interesting to try out anyways...


----------



## Tyrannocanis




----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha love the possum, that would scare the crap out of someone sitting there that had missed it before being seated.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*


so you're a closet gamer, huh? *snicker*


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm tempted to look into one of those black Unicom ones, but we'll see. Would be interesting to try out anyways...


So worth it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So worth it.


I'll look into it in a few months as I seriously need to upgrade my monitors


----------



## NixZiZ

My keyboard mouse is on the setup thread. This is my general mes-- I mean, lab.







Switch is a netgear prosafe 24 port smart switch.
Servers are HP DL160, dual L5520, 16 gigs RAM.
Qnap TS569-Pro is my SAN of choice for xen.
Trendnet KVM switch can be seen behind switch.

Black box with white strip on wall is one of my 2 EA6500s, this one is a gateway and a basement wifi. The other router on the wall is a RVS4000 awaiting reconfiguration.

uuuh, yeah, that's about it.

Taken on a iPad with much sadness. It's sort of a ghetto area of awesome, it's odd lol.


----------



## Muskaos

You need a nice 12U rack. Tripplite makes nice wall mounted units. Just sayin'


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got bored, desided to mess with Eyefinity.


----------



## jterry2012

Here is my current setup in my college dorms.


http://imgur.com/1defy


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Here is my current setup in my college dorms.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1defy


Random question if you don't mind me asking but what fridge is that?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Mah Room


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> You need a nice 12U rack. Tripplite makes nice wall mounted units. Just sayin'


I'll be building a 24u rack hooked into my home ventilation system later. 830 CFM fan, also, because I like big fans


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Random question if you don't mind me asking but what fridge is that?


Which one, the one under the bed or in the corner?


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Which one, the one under the bed or in the corner?


I believe he means in the corner. Also, do you sleep on bottom? It looks like it be rather claustrophobic


----------



## jterry2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I believe he means in the corner. Also, do you sleep on bottom? It looks like it be rather claustrophobic


Lol that's what everyone says but not for me. At the tone you could almost sit straight up on it. I have since lowered it slightly so it could be used as a second "couch" when people are over. As for the fridge I'll pm you when I get back to Kansas.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I think this is final. this is comfy i got all that i want. no more chaing stuff around besides swapping keyboards when i want too.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys i want a get a stacking/vertical arm mount to support a BenQ XL2420TE (16.09 lb)on the bottom and Dell U2913WM(12.80 lb Panel only) on the top, i think i found one, the Ergotron Lx Dual Stacking Arm but in the specs it says the max it supports is 24" (7-20 lbs each)

Do you guys think i will be ok?


----------



## NixZiZ

Probably will, under the weight limit.


----------



## lolmattylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys i want a get a stacking/vertical arm mount to support a BenQ XL2420TE (16.09 lb)on the bottom and Dell U2913WM(12.80 lb Panel only) on the top, i think i found one, the Ergotron Lx Dual Stacking Arm but in the specs it says the max it supports is 24" (7-20 lbs each)
> 
> Do you guys think i will be ok?


My Dell U2913WM arrived today (pics to come in the week after i tidy) and i wanted to mount it on an arm similar to yours however it was too heavy and it just kept tilting down, in your situation this may not be an issue however i would strongly recommend you don't cheap out on the stand like i did, it is holding your expensive monitors after-all


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmattylol*
> 
> My Dell U2913WM arrived today (pics to come in the week after i tidy) and i wanted to mount it on an arm similar to yours however it was too heavy and it just kept tilting down, in your situation this may not be an issue however i would strongly recommend you don't cheap out on the stand like i did, it is holding your expensive monitors after-all


its $350 mount from Ergotron, found it for $230 on Amazon... its not like its some $60 mount


----------



## lolmattylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> its $350 mount from Ergotron, found it for $230 on Amazon... its not like its some $60 mount


Sorry didn't realize, should be good to go


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My keyboard mouse is on the setup thread. This is my general mes-- I mean, lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch is a netgear prosafe 24 port smart switch.
> Servers are HP DL160, dual L5520, 16 gigs RAM.
> Qnap TS569-Pro is my SAN of choice for xen.
> Trendnet KVM switch can be seen behind switch.
> 
> Black box with white strip on wall is one of my 2 EA6500s, this one is a gateway and a basement wifi. The other router on the wall is a RVS4000 awaiting reconfiguration.
> 
> uuuh, yeah, that's about it.
> 
> Taken on a iPad with much sadness. It's sort of a ghetto area of awesome, it's odd lol.


I've always been curious, what do you do in your household that requires 24 ports or the sort?
I'm always looking for a reason to upgrade our 8 port switch


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys i want a get a stacking/vertical arm mount to support a BenQ XL2420TE (16.09 lb)on the bottom and Dell U2913WM(12.80 lb Panel only) on the top, i think i found one, the Ergotron Lx Dual Stacking Arm but in the specs it says the max it supports is 24" (7-20 lbs each)
> 
> Do you guys think i will be ok?


Ergotron makes some quality stuff. Definitely good to go. I've got their triple monitor stand and it is absolutely awesome. Been meaning to post a pic of my new set up by I'm Le tired.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> Which one, the one under the bed or in the corner?


The one in the corner under the microwave?


----------



## phillyd

My Dorm setup.


----------



## EchoTwoZero

phillyd that's a fantastic set up, but you went red team with a green build? (still awesome)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> phillyd that's a fantastic set up, but you went red team with a green build? (still awesome)


Much better bang for the buck at the time! My options were 2x7950's with blocks or 2x660's with blocks for the same price.


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Much better bang for the buck at the time! My options were 2x7950's with blocks or 2x660's with blocks for the same price.


When your right your right! 7950 vs 660 even I would go red.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah since then pricing has flip-flopped! Stupid mining fad.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My Dorm setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Bonus points for the tubes, the Modi and the HE-300's


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> I've always been curious, what do you do in your household that requires 24 ports or the sort?
> I'm always looking for a reason to upgrade our 8 port switch


I run a test lab using Xen. 4 servers using 2 ports on the switch each, will be 3 once I fix iLO. Then we have a NAS and a SAN, the SAN eats another 2 ports, as it can eat a gigabit link (QNAP TS-569pro) Then I have my laptop, my desktop, and 2 other computers wired in. I also have a gateway and a router. There is actually another 8 port switch you do not see, and upstairs we have another EA6500 also being a switch.

We have an arcane amount of computers lol. I should spend more money on my main rig, and MOOORE SCREENS as 2 screens is not nearly enough. lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My Dorm setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i see you like green


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah since then pricing has flip-flopped! Stupid mining fad.


Not gonna call it a fad, as I mine also, but yeah, I agree that the retailer gouging has to stop.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah since then pricing has flip-flopped! Stupid mining fad.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna call it a fad, as I mine also, but yeah, I agree that the retailer gouging has to stop.
Click to expand...

Just because you're part of it, doesn't mean it's a fad. a fad is just a popular thing that comes and then goes.


----------



## exodus1500

Here is my room:


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just because you're part of it, doesn't mean it's a fad. a fad is just a popular thing that comes and then goes.


Hopefully it's not gonna go, but if it does... I'll take advantage of the lower diff. One thing is though, crypto may be a revolution, and I want in! I've been mining for a while though, I got in before the "fad".

Yeah, a lot of people are going to leave, and it will almost for sure go a bit more underground, but I am certain many people will continue to mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Here is my room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## Kavster12

Thats a really nice room exodus1500


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Here is my room:
> -snip-
> 
> -snip-


Is that a reptile, fish or plant tank? I can't tell.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is that a reptile, fish or plant tank? I can't tell.


Fish, I can see the little fishies in there lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Fish, I can see the little fishies in there lol.


Just looked again at the full sized pic this time though, and they still look like colorful leaves to me.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Fish, I can see the little fishies in there lol.


Definitely looks like plants only. I see some dead leaves at the top. No fishes in there,


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Definitely looks like plants only. I see some dead leaves at the top. No fishes in there,


Ah, I guess you are right. My bad, I thought they were fish. I have terrible sight...


----------



## exodus1500

No fish, but not just plants. Its a vivarium with poison dart frogs. haha


----------



## jedolley

*Pictured*
Ikea Galant Corner Desk (Also pictured: Ikea Alex Drawer Unit and Ikea Erik Drawer Unit)
Steelcase Amia Office Chair
15" Macbook Pro w/Retina (Late 2013 - 2.3GHz i7, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD)
Custom build PC (BitFenix Phenom M, Intel Core i5 4430, 8GB RAM, XFX Radeon R9 270 2GB, Crucial M500 250GB SSD)
Rain Deisgn mStand
Sony PlayStation Gold Wireless Headset
32" Sony 1080P LED HDTV (KDL-32W650A)
Sony PlayStation 4
PowerA DualShock 4 Charging Cradle (with two DualShock 4s)
Audioengine A2 Speakers
Audioengine D1 DAC
CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid (PC)
Mionix Naos 8200 (PC)
Logitech K811 Bluetooth Keyboard (Mac)
Logitech Performance MX Wireless Mouse (Mac)
Razer Desctructor 2 Mouse Mat
Batman Movie Posters from Etsy
Star Wars Movie Posters (Ollie Moss reprint, not genuine).

*Not Pictured*
Apple AirPort Extreme
Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 Cable Modem
CalDigit Thunderbolt Station
USpeed 7 Port 3.0 USB Hub
Seagate 3TB USB 3.0 External HDD[/QUOTE]


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> No fish, but not just plants. Its a vivarium with poison dart frogs. haha


I used to have toys of those as a kid, always thought they were really cool looking, never thought of them as possible pets though. Cool,


----------



## CyBorg807

Got a couple buddies living with me, they have set ups across and to the left of me.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedolley*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pictured*
> Ikea Galant Corner Desk (Also pictured: Ikea Alex Drawer Unit and Ikea Erik Drawer Unit)
> Steelcase Amia Office Chair
> 15" Macbook Pro w/Retina (Late 2013 - 2.3GHz i7, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD)
> Custom build PC (BitFenix Phenom M, Intel Core i5 4430, 8GB RAM, XFX Radeon R9 270 2GB, Crucial M500 250GB SSD)
> Rain Deisgn mStand
> Sony PlayStation Gold Wireless Headset
> 32" Sony 1080P LED HDTV (KDL-32W650A)
> Sony PlayStation 4
> PowerA DualShock 4 Charging Cradle (with two DualShock 4s)
> Audioengine A2 Speakers
> Audioengine D1 DAC
> CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid (PC)
> Mionix Naos 8200 (PC)
> Logitech K811 Bluetooth Keyboard (Mac)
> Logitech Performance MX Wireless Mouse (Mac)
> Razer Desctructor 2 Mouse Mat
> Batman Movie Posters from Etsy
> Star Wars Movie Posters (Ollie Moss reprint, not genuine).
> 
> *Not Pictured*
> Apple AirPort Extreme
> Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 Cable Modem
> CalDigit Thunderbolt Station
> USpeed 7 Port 3.0 USB Hub
> Seagate 3TB USB 3.0 External HDD


Very clean setup!
How do you like the A2 with no sub? And how does their current positioning sound? Seems to me like they'd be a bit off.


----------



## jedolley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Very clean setup!
> How do you like the A2 with no sub? And how does their current positioning sound? Seems to me like they'd be a bit off.


The A2s have a pretty good bass to them and the room is fairly small so I haven't felt the need for a sub. As for the positioning, it sounds fine to me and has not been an issue.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kingcarr/13359851255/
Workstation by Carl Haupt, on Flickr


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I think this is final. this is comfy i got all that i want. no more chaing stuff around besides swapping keyboards when i want too.


Looks brety gud, Fran. Honestly.


----------



## Bearink

Reworked my setup a bit ! plus a brand new monitor mount and tons of cables hidden everywhere !
need to find a way to mount both side speakers to the monitor stand as well


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Looks brety gud, Fran. Honestly.


Thank you. Its got some nice utility when gaming because I like to switch between 2160x1215 OGSSA for MMORPGs and 720P 77hz OC for DoTA2, and Titanfall.
OGSSAA for scenic high end gaming, and 77hz OC for competitive gaming.

1080P portrait for web browsing/status screens.
Now if only i could set different wallpapers but still have my windows 7 cycling wallpapers on my main monitor.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Thank you. Its got some nice utility when gaming because I like to switch between 2160x1215 OGSSA for MMORPGs and 720P 77hz OC for DoTA2, and Titanfall.
> OGSSAA for scenic high end gaming, and 77hz OC for competitive gaming.
> 
> 1080P portrait for web browsing/status screens.
> Now if only i could set different wallpapers but still have my windows 7 cycling wallpapers on my main monitor.


I'm pretty sure DisplayFusion allows you to do that, not 100% but like 85%.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm pretty sure DisplayFusion allows you to do that, not 100% but like 85%.


I tried display fusion, didnt work like i wanted it too


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I don't get why it's so hard for windows to include multi-monitor background support. Each monitor with it's own background profile that can include slideshows, and the options to have a slideshow show the same random image at the same time on both monitors, or 2 of 3, or 71 of 492.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I tried display fusion, didnt work like i wanted it too


I use Actual Multiple monitors. It works well for me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> I use Actual Multiple monitors. It works well for me.


Can't pay for it :/


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I tried display fusion, didnt work like i wanted it too


Huh, what about it doesn't work how you like? I love DisplayFusion.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Huh, what about it doesn't work how you like? I love DisplayFusion.


I use windows 7's slideshow wallpapers, fusion doesn't let me set one paper for one monitor and use a slideshow for another.


----------



## subassy

I bought display fusion during one of those Steam sales. I really hate the UI as it's extremely unintuitive. I basically found out how to do that - static wall paper on one screen while rotating wall papers on another (from online source or local) quite by accident. The settings are in two completely different places. _Stupid._ Technically possible though.


----------



## shadow5555

all i can say is ultramon FTW. love it and use it all the time!!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I don't get why it's so hard for windows to include multi-monitor background support. Each monitor with it's own background profile that can include slideshows, and the options to have a slideshow show the same random image at the same time on both monitors, or 2 of 3, or 71 of 492.


It does


----------



## orlfman




----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Ultramon is decent as well. Haven't used it in a loooong time though. Did what I needed it to when I did use it though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It does


It doesn't.
Please explain yourself.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't.
> Please explain yourself.
Click to expand...

You may hate the answer, but Win 8/8.1 do what you want, with the slideshow of backgrounds for each monitor and can be random.


----------



## FwyingDwagon




----------



## TokiHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*


love that case.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I use windows 7's slideshow wallpapers, fusion doesn't let me set one paper for one monitor and use a slideshow for another.


I'm not sure what version of DisplayFusion you were using but the version I'm using, Pro v5.1.1, does just that without a problem. The ONLY complaint I have with DF is it's UI is a bit slow. Other than that it's probably the best 30 I spent in a while. Oh and for the 30, I can put it on as many personal computers as I want


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> You may hate the answer, but Win 8/8.1 do what you want, with the slideshow of backgrounds for each monitor and can be random.


No it doesn't. Been using 8.1 since release and I've tried for a while to no avail. Can you show me how to set one monitor to a single image and the other to a slideshow, or both monitors to a slideshow that will show the same random image at the same time?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokiHacker*
> 
> love that case.


Thanks! It's an amazing case and I love it. It's one of my top favorite cases.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No it doesn't. Been using 8.1 since release and I've tried for a while to no avail. Can you show me how to set one monitor to a single image and the other to a slideshow, or both monitors to a slideshow that will show the same random image at the same time?


Open Personalization -> select image(s) -> Right click on the image(s) and select monitor 1/2/etc or all.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No it doesn't. Been using 8.1 since release and I've tried for a while to no avail. Can you show me how to set one monitor to a single image and the other to a slideshow, or both monitors to a slideshow that will show the same random image at the same time?


Sorry, a bit late

For slideshow on all your monitors is like this, mark the "Shuffle" checkbox and in all your monitors going to appear random wallpapers.









And for specific image in a monitor, and what MiiX said is like this.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks for the help guys, that takes care of a lot of the lacking functions. But with one slideshow on shuffle, it shows different images on each monitor.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> 
> Mah Room


You work with cranes? What model is the one on your desk?


----------



## The-racer

It's the latest crane model 42009.
Got the exact smame one


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> It's the latest crane model 42009.
> Got the exact smame one


What make? You have the real version?


----------



## RushiMP

Crappy cellphone pic of a new piece of geek art.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The art looks like a nice addition to one of the coolest geek hideouts of all time


----------



## gagac1971

this is my world.......


----------



## jameyscott

Updated my room a bit. Still a long way to go, though. I need to fish around for some estimates on a fully custom desk that will encompass all of my stuff with a crap ton of drawers.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Crappy cellphone pic of a new piece of geek art.


Where did you get the art?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated my room a bit. Still a long way to go, though. I need to fish around for some estimates on a fully custom desk that will encompass all of my stuff with a crap ton of drawers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, it's like what my desk would be if I made it into a big U.







Even the primary rig and screen layout it similar.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoa, it's like what my desk would be if I made it into a big U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the primary rig and screen layout it similar.


I'm still looking to add more screens.







Hunting for a cheap 24 inch to add to the left side for my note 2 dock, but I'll have to add one on both sides or I'll feel lopsided. I also want to add a monitor or two to the second set up, but that'll have to wait until I have a desk built because otherwise I'll have to go up instead of to the sides.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoa, it's like what my desk would be if I made it into a big U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the primary rig and screen layout it similar.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking to add more screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting for a cheap 24 inch to add to the left side for my note 2 dock, but I'll have to add one on both sides or I'll feel lopsided. I also want to add a monitor or two to the second set up, but that'll have to wait until I have a desk built because otherwise I'll have to go up instead of to the sides.
Click to expand...

Always more screens! 10+ monitor master race!











_Not pictured_: 2nd/3rd laptop, mining rig and CRT, middle 7 feet of desk.

Really though, can never seem to have enough screen real estate... Going into 3x1 portrait + 4th you'd think "ya, that's enough"... Nope. Somehow you always need more. Not to mention the agony of going from 3560x1920 to a single 1280x800 laptop. *shudder*.


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Reworked my setup a bit ! plus a brand new monitor mount and tons of cables hidden everywhere !
> need to find a way to mount both side speakers to the monitor stand as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a pink floyd fan eh?


----------



## Jakestax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> Here are some pics of where my computer sits as of right now...
> 
> Cleaned up the desk a little and did some cable management. Worked with what I had.
> 
> with everything on it...
> 
> There are two major things missing from my computer...what are they haha


could you possibly send me the file for the laser cut case?

that would be awesome thanks mate! did you make it yourself?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Where did you get the art?


Great Big Canvas


----------



## Bearink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakestax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Reworked my setup a bit ! plus a brand new monitor mount and tons of cables hidden everywhere !
> need to find a way to mount both side speakers to the monitor stand as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a pink floyd fan eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ! I have no idea how'd you guess that tho
Click to expand...


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm done now until I either build a new computer or buy a Mac Pro


----------



## drNesh

Wow, really nice. Love that.


----------



## Calibos

Heres my new server and desk


----------



## FEAR.

Main


Temporary HTPC setup


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Main
> 
> 
> Temporary HTPC setup


I am glad to see someone else that has a car collection.Where dd you get yours?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I am glad to see someone else that has a car collection.Where dd you get yours?


Hehe thanks! It's becoming a bit of an addiction though.

Got them all from ebay, most are brand new but a couple are mint condition seconds. Shipping to New Zealand is a real killer though, sometimes costs more than the car.









How big is your collection? Would be interested to see whatever you have. PM me.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I am glad to see someone else that has a car collection.Where dd you get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks! It's becoming a bit of an addiction though.
> 
> Got them all from ebay, most are brand new but a couple are mint condition seconds. Shipping to New Zealand is a real killer though, sometimes costs more than the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your collection? Would be interested to see whatever you have. PM me.
Click to expand...

No need for PM's, I'd love to see em!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Heres my new server and desk


you forgot to write how big your HDD's are ^^


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you forgot to write how big your HDD's are ^^


Only 3 and a quarter inches long...

......but I've got 29 of them!!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Heres my new server and desk


excuse my ignorance but how is this possible? I know its a Carbide 540 but how you get so many drive bays ?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Only 3 and a quarter inches long...
> 
> ......but I've got 29 of them!!


I meant the storage per drive


----------



## crun




----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For some reason made me miss my HD 555's a bit







They had a good, long life.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha, just saw this on /r/battlestations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> For some reason made me miss my HD 555's a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a good, long life.


Aww me too. Major Halo 2 xbox live nostalgia.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> excuse my ignorance but how is this possible? I know its a Carbide 540 but how you get so many drive bays ?


There's 9x Corsair Obsidian 900D hotswap (3x HDD) caddies in the case for 27 HDD's plus the 2 trays that come in the case, 3x GTX 880's, X99 motherboard, 8 Core Haswell-e 5930k @ 4.8ghz, 32GB DDR4, 4x Noctua NH-C14's Heatsinks, 500GB Samsung 840Pro SSD and Corsair 1500W PSU. Centre divider moved and all bar the HDD's reside on the other side of the case usually reserved for the PSU and cable management.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I meant the storage per drive


I don't now yet. The system doesn't exist yet???

I thought you were continuing the innuendos based on my 'in your face' Easter egg in my *Render*










The Easter egg riffs off something that's talked about quite a lot in this thread when someone posts photos of their desk/system.

ie. Hey! I see a box of Kleenex behind the monitor....or Hey! I see some used tissue in the waste paper bin beside your computer dude!










I did have a more lifelike model with 30" 4K monitor, 2.1 speakers , Logitech keyboard and performance Mx mouse all ready to render but Sketchup crashed and I'd forgot to save.









That said, it's not vapourware. I have already acquired the real as opposed to virtual plastic and metal and am just waiting for the real silicon to start the build.


----------



## VeerK

My baby bat cave


----------



## draterrojam

Looking to buy a new office chair but I need to find one that my cat won't/can't scratch, any suggestions? Where are all the hard back chairs they used to make?!


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> There's 9x Corsair Obsidian 900D hotswap (3x HDD) caddies in the case for 27 HDD's plus the 2 trays that come in the case, 3x GTX 880's, X99 motherboard, 8 Core Haswell-e 5930k @ 4.8ghz, 32GB DDR4, 4x Noctua NH-C14's Heatsinks, 500GB Samsung 840Pro SSD and Corsair 1500W PSU. Centre divider moved and all bar the HDD's reside on the other side of the case usually reserved for the PSU and cable management.


That is dead sexy.
Filling all those drive trays would be expensive, too.







.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> That is dead sexy.
> Filling all those drive trays would be expensive, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We've got media content spread out across 4 HDD's in 2 Dlink NAS boxes and another 3 HDD's in 3 desktops in the house. Also have 3 unused 1TB HDD's that we swapped out from the NAS boxes. So as you can see, 10 slots in the server are already spoken for.

The need for such storage capacity is dictated by our large household (Think of the 21st Century Irish version of the Walton family







) but this also means the hardware cost is spread amonst several people. Besides, the 27 Drive Bays is room to grow. Its not like I'll be populating them with drives all at once


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My baby bat cave


I have the same desk...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I have the same desk...


Do you not like the desk, the dot dot dot is throwing me off?


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Do you not like the desk, the dot dot dot is throwing me off?


Oh I love it its just errie how our set up is almost the same


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Oh I love it its just errie how our set up is almost the same


Oh well in that case, you have fantastic taste! Please share pics if/when you can


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Oh well in that case, you have fantastic taste! Please share pics if/when you can




I shall and yes those are 2 computer subs







powered by two 2.1 systems ran by a headphone splitter


----------



## VeerK

Haha, our setups really are similar! I might also do multiple monitors in the future with a much more powerful GPU solution, but I was worried a desk mount might not work with our desk. I also like how you put your tower up on the other side of the L, rigs are too beautiful to hide that's why I have mine up top. I also like how you swapped the sides too so as not to have the keyboard tray underneath your monitor. You must really love your sound


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Oh I love it its just errie how our set up is almost the same


Oh I love my sound







, 2 subs and 4 speakers you can't go wrong , my keyboard tray broke a couple years ago so I don't miss it at all it was more of a nucsince than anything else, and I can recommend getting another monitor once you get more than one its hard to go back to just having one


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> I shall and yes those are 2 computer subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powered by two 2.1 systems ran by a headphone splitter


I had that desk and one of the glass sides randomly exploded when i was sleeping. Thankfully it had nothing important on it. It literally maybe had 5 lbs of stuff and sounded like a shotgun when it exploded. Bought a Ikea galant 63" top and I will never use glass for a desk again. I gave the glass desk to some a-hole.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> We've got media content spread out across 4 HDD's in 2 Dlink NAS boxes and another 3 HDD's in 3 desktops in the house. Also have 3 unused 1TB HDD's that we swapped out from the NAS boxes. So as you can see, 10 slots in the server are already spoken for.
> 
> The need for such storage capacity is dictated by our large household (Think of the 21st Century Irish version of the Walton family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but this also means the hardware cost is spread amonst several people. Besides, the 27 Drive Bays is room to grow. Its not like I'll be populating them with drives all at once


I'm not complaining, after all, I'm the one with a file server that has 18.2 TB of space (notes polio file server in profile). Just noting how expensive it will be to fill those drive trays based on my own experience. I have four 3TB drives in the NAS i use for back-up, too, along with another bunch of drives in my workstation for 3rd level redundancy. All told, I have something on the order of 38 TB of hard drive space, spread out among my machines...


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I had that desk and one of the glass sides randomly exploded when i was sleeping. Thankfully it had nothing important on it. It literally maybe had 5 lbs of stuff and sounded like a shotgun when it exploded. Bought a Ikea galant 63" top and I will never use glass for a desk again. I gave the glass desk to some a-hole.


Are you sure it was this one? I know there is another glass desk that looks eerily similar.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My baby bat cave


Yup I still want that case, thanks for reminding me


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yup I still want that case, thanks for reminding me












I love it. I think it also really works well with all my components and looks nice in my room. Whenever someone walks in, its the first thing they notice.


----------



## draterrojam

Little messy today


----------



## VeerK

So many sexy setups, yummy

Question: How do you guys manage your cables to avoid your desks looking messy? I have thought about using reusable straps, cordmates, even tape. What do you guys use, and what would you recommend in my case? I have a mess of USBs I try to hide with my PS3, but that really doesn't work and glass makes everything see thru lol.

For reference:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> So many sexy setups, yummy
> 
> Question: How do you guys manage your cables to avoid your desks looking messy? I have thought about using reusable straps, cordmates, even tape. What do you guys use, and what would you recommend in my case? I have a mess of USBs I try to hide with my PS3, but that really doesn't work and glass makes everything see thru lol.


Step 1:


Step 2:


----------



## TheReciever

The frustrating part is when your current setup doesnt work like you intended and have to redo all the cable management lol

Thats the pursuit of perfection for ya though


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I had that desk and one of the glass sides randomly exploded when i was sleeping. Thankfully it had nothing important on it. It literally maybe had 5 lbs of stuff and sounded like a shotgun when it exploded. Bought a Ikea galant 63" top and I will never use glass for a desk again. I gave the glass desk to some a-hole.


I have this same problem. I have two monitors on one small pane of glass and I always worry one day it will break. Nice room btw.



This is what I mean..... it scares me every now and then but its been like this for almost a year now, it is tempered so I hope it lasts.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Little messy today


any chance you could give me the measurements to your desk, im looking to re do my room and i cant stand my plastic folding table anymore. Thanks!!


----------



## Kavster12

I am in love with your setup draterrojam. That is seriously nice.
A few questions, is that one PC running both monitors? and also whats your audio setup like? I see the schiit combo and d1 but why two DACS?
Again your rig and room look really good.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I am in love with your setup draterrojam. That is seriously nice.
> A few questions, is that one PC running both monitors? and also whats your audio setup like? I see the schiit combo and d1 but why two DACS?
> Again your rig and room look really good.


i think that runs his speakers, i could be mistaken tho


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> So many sexy setups, yummy
> 
> Question: How do you guys manage your cables to avoid your desks looking messy? I have thought about using reusable straps, cordmates, even tape. What do you guys use, and what would you recommend in my case? I have a mess of USBs I try to hide with my PS3, but that really doesn't work and glass makes everything see thru lol.


I cleaned up my husband's desk using black double sided hook and loop (aka velcro) straps, and it looks a LOT better (sadly I totally forgot to take pictures). Easy to add in more cables if need be, secure attachment without any real hassle, and if you use the stuff KyadCK posted you can create your own lengths too ^_^ I'll eventually do some work to my desk, but a number of things will always be visible thanks to usb, power, and patch cables for a number of devices on my desk. *shifty eyes* The left side of my desk will pretty much always look messy, at least when I have a patch going on my modular (but it will look nicer when I upgrade the cabinets to fancier ones ^_^)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Little messy today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the lighting you used in your case. Which are they, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I love the lighting you used in your case. Which are they, if you don't mind me asking.


Looks like the NZXT HUE kit.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> any chance you could give me the measurements to your desk, im looking to re do my room and i cant stand my plastic folding table anymore. Thanks!!


I just went to ikea and got some wood tops there. It measures to 29.5" x 60", 23"x47". I used metal connectors under it to keep it together; they are like $2 for a pack of them at the hardware store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I am in love with your setup draterrojam. That is seriously nice.
> A few questions, is that one PC running both monitors? and also whats your audio setup like? I see the schiit combo and d1 but why two DACS?
> Again your rig and room look really good.


Yup, the computer is running two monitors, and will be upgrading to 1440p soon.
I do have a schiit modi and magni combo and a d1. The d1 I use for my speakers and the combo for a few pairs of headphones that need a little more bit more amps like my shure 1840s. I will probably be getting an asgard 2 soon as it will save me on space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I love the lighting you used in your case. Which are they, if you don't mind me asking.


the nzxt hue. Probably the best thing you can get for cheap and it is rgb so if you don't know what color scheme you want you can change it whenever.

Thanks for the nice comments too guys, it's always a work in progress.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks like the NZXT HUE kit.


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> the nzxt hue. Probably the best thing you can get for cheap and it is rgb so if you don't know what color scheme you want you can change it whenever.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments too guys, it's always a work in progress.


Thanks!

Be sure to keep us updated! Would love to see what you do next.


----------



## max302

New keyboard and trackpad. KB is a Filco Minila Air with Blues and trackpad is quite obviously a Magic Trackpad. It cut the cable clutter quite a bit, and I have a Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dock on order to further manage the cables and FINALLY move to some wired GigE.

I'll post pictures of my rack next, in the process of overhauling that aswell now that I have a job and all.


----------



## LancerFIN

Slightly outdated.


----------



## NonOtherThenI

I like that sig

"The Infantry's primary role is close combat, which is characterized by extreme violence and physiological shock, close combat is callous and unforgiving FM 3-21.8

Give it one good try,Give it all and fight till you die A Puppet government Their dying in the streets Families are breaking up cause underpaids can't make ends meat--Pennywise

Which side are you on boys? Which side are you on? Don't scab for the bosses Don't listen to their lies Poor folks ain't got a chance Unless they organize --Florence Reece, sung by The Dropkick Murphy's"

Well said, but difficult to do discreetly! By which I mean organizing...


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> We've got media content spread out across 4 HDD's in 2 Dlink NAS boxes and another 3 HDD's in 3 desktops in the house. Also have 3 unused 1TB HDD's that we swapped out from the NAS boxes. So as you can see, 10 slots in the server are already spoken for.
> 
> The need for such storage capacity is dictated by our large household (Think of the 21st Century Irish version of the Walton family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but this also means the hardware cost is spread amonst several people. Besides, the 27 Drive Bays is room to grow. Its not like I'll be populating them with drives all at once


This is going back but I am curious about your setup. I am looking to build a unified solution for my own family. And I totally get the reference. We farm our own food here, but we also play full party borderlands, WoW and fold lol. Love flipping so many stereotypes over, and BTW I live in rural North West Georgia US. High tech and self sufficient all the way.

My thread is titled "Home Super Server Project and work log"

I think you could provide some useful input.

Oh and that is a dead sexy box with the drive bay setup!


----------



## GermanyChris

Thank you..It encompasses many things I hold dear.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

This is how I set up while I was dealing with some life crisis stuff.
One of the bes things about a laptop is being able to use so many different configurations and having your PC close when you need it. Calls after calls, from government office to government office


----------



## TheReciever

Very much this, though my back would hurt after a while lol


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> This is how I set up while I was dealing with some life crisis stuff.
> One of the bes things about a laptop is being able to use so many different configurations and having your PC close when you need it. Calls after calls, from government office to government office
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovin' it! I built my permanent less mobile *Bed-Station'* solution for other reasons but ended up using it most of the last year for similar reasons to you. You'd swear I was Psychic. It was lucky I built it when I still had the mental and physical energy to do it. Alls good now and I just enjoy it like it was originally intended. ie. Desktop power and 24" IPS monitor at laptop screen distance from my face without melting my crotch, blocking laptop vents with duvet, suffering laptop keyboard and trackpad and getting a crick in the neck etc etc. Made from odds and ends I found in storage around the house/garden and business. Its actually uses the Aluminium Frame from an old sweet stand. (I work in our families equivelent of a Mom&Pop small general grocery/candy store.) Its not permanent, in that its not fixed to the wall, but it is held upright and prevented from tipping over because of its very high centre of gravity by the divan bed base. ie. To make it mobile I have to move the bed while holding it to prevent it instantly going 'TIMBER!!!!'







Despite appearances, the only substantive difference been our two approaches is that I traded mobility for more screen real-estate.



PS. Its been re-christened by Siblings from 'Bed-Station' to 'M**********n-Station'









I deny everything...........however I'm single again at the moment


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonOtherThenI*
> 
> This is going back but I am curious about your setup. I am looking to build a unified solution for my own family. And I totally get the reference. We farm our own food here, but we also play full party borderlands, WoW and fold lol. Love flipping so many stereotypes over, and BTW I live in rural North West Georgia US. High tech and self sufficient all the way.
> 
> My thread is titled "Home Super Server Project and work log"
> 
> I think you could provide some useful input.
> 
> Oh and that is a dead sexy box with the drive bay setup!


Just read your build thread. Its way above my pay-grade!!! Sounds like an incredible plan and I am loving the stereotype busting. You're an Agri-Techno-phile. The only thing I could contribute to that discussion might be that depending on the type of games you play, using RemoteFX on Windows Hyper-V or the Citrix or ESXi equivalent for a Virtualized gaming environment is probably only playable with the likes of WoW. Anything much more graphically intensive probably wont have playable framerates. I actually think it was TycoonBob from your build thread that explained this to me a few months ago when I was researching virtualizing a game-streaming server. Best to double check with him if you envisage playing more modern games on the virtualied gaming system.

To Keep the post quasi on-topic for the thread.

A virtual room setup render.


----------



## HesterDW

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Debezeled middle monitor. Too lazy to do the other two.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Re arragned my room a little bit.

First the audio equipment now has its own dedicated wall and this is where my whole pc setup used to be.



This is a shot of the room from behind the speakers. Sorry it's a little messy right now, but you get the idea. You can see where the pc setup is in the far corner



Shot of corner from where the door is to go upstairs.



Shot of cabinets, coffee maker and fridge and this is right behind the pc setup. You can also barely see the bathroom. Ya know, for all those late nights of tacos











The last shot is a shot of the setup from inside the bathroom.



I really like this setup a lot more than the old one. Also, for any audio guys. I am using foobar2k into airfoil and then it is streamed to the airport express and then into my sansui g9000db. I am considering getting a dac between the airport and my amp. I used to use my HRT music streamer ii, but the apple tv will only accept digital and not usb.


----------



## DJKAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My baby bat cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same wallpaper.. LOL


----------



## swOrd_fish

@ironsurvivor

you called that a mess? perfectly neat for me
and nice shots!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swOrd_fish*
> 
> @ironsurvivor
> 
> you called that a mess? perfectly neat for me
> and nice shots!


Yeah, if he thinks that's a mess he should see the cable clutter behind my turntables!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice setup. nice chair. nice everything.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice setup. nice chair. nice everything.


thank you. been working on it again. put in a 4770k and gonna paint a little. wish me luck!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Heres my new server and desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha classic picture. Thanks for the lolz.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Little messy today


I see some schiit on your desk. Haha.
How do the schiit combo compare with audioengine dac?


----------



## draterrojam

I like the schiit but only use it for headphones that need a bigger amp. But both are great. Looking to get an Asgard 2. Probably will sell the Audioengine. But it is great.


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

*I greet with hot spain







*


----------



## MiiX

My dog has the exact same toy, but shes so scared of it that if she sees it, she runs!









Nice setup


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> My dog has the exact same toy, but shes so scared of it that if she sees it, she runs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup


*hahahaha no no I bought this toy and she was glad of 10 min
then bit off her head: D*

bye


----------



## Buehlar

My ROG LAIR!









I've since cleaned up the cable clutter.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> My ROG LAIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've since cleaned up the cable clutter.


With some finishing touches to the desk and some clean up, it could go from really nice to amazing, but as is, it still looks great!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Love the 2l bottles beside the computer


----------



## lob3s




----------



## exyia

Omg what desk setup is that? Been looking around for a longer l-shape setup like that for my new home. Everything out there are just too short.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> [/quot


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

lob3s!!! That's one of the cleanest setups I've seen in a long time!








Nice RGB set too!


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> lob3s!!! That's one of the cleanest setups I've seen in a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice RGB set too!


Thanks man


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Omg what desk setup is that? Been looking around for a longer l-shape setup like that for my new home. Everything out there are just too short.


Looks like an Ikea Galant with t-legs.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Omg what desk setup is that? Been looking around for a longer l-shape setup like that for my new home. Everything out there are just too short.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Ikea Galant. I know because I 'virtually' have one myself


----------



## exyia

man, they look a lot better than their stock pictures on the website....I passed on them because they just looked cheap, but now I might have to reconsider......


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. I think once I get my tax return I am going to grab me a galant, really like the setups people got with them. I really need the space bad too. Hmmmm, may even move my huge oak desk into the main room, and just get me galant to go the full u-turn in my computer room. Though, that probably going to cost me a bit to get one that long.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man, they look a lot better than their stock pictures on the website....I passed on them because they just looked cheap, but now I might have to reconsider......


Don't base any decisions on my render!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. I think once I get my tax return I am going to grab me a galant, really like the setups people got with them. I really need the space bad too. Hmmmm, may even move my huge oak desk into the main room, and just get me galant to go the full u-turn in my computer room. Though, that probably going to cost me a bit to get one that long.


My entire desk, with 2 L pieces, 2 extensions, 2 edges, 7 T leggs, 8 wire management things, 2 rig holder things, and 2 cabinet things, and a large shelving unit cost like $1000. Galants are fairly cheap, and they bolt together so you can make your own type of desk.

I really do recommend it, they're great for custom solutions.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My entire desk, with 2 L pieces, 2 extensions, 2 edges, 7 T leggs, 8 wire management things, 2 rig holder things, and 2 cabinet things, and a large shelving unit cost like $1000. Galants are fairly cheap, and they bolt together so you can make your own type of desk.
> 
> I really do recommend it, they're great for custom solutions.


I'll admit, after seeing what some of the members here have done with the Galant desks I'm sort of wishing I'd gone with that solution as opposed to the Yorkville/Apex desks I went with. But such is life, and the Galant lineup has no rackmount options out of the box ^_^


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My entire desk, with 2 L pieces, 2 extensions, 2 edges, 7 T leggs, 8 wire management things, 2 rig holder things, and 2 cabinet things, and a large shelving unit cost like $1000. Galants are fairly cheap, and they bolt together so you can make your own type of desk.
> 
> I really do recommend it, they're great for custom solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, after seeing what some of the members here have done with the Galant desks I'm sort of wishing I'd gone with that solution as opposed to the Yorkville/Apex desks I went with. But such is life, and the Galant lineup has no rackmount options out of the box ^_^
Click to expand...

Maybe, but they're adjustable height, so you can make it equally as tall as your rack solution or taller and put it under.









But ya, there's always buyers remorse when you see the cool things other people do with stuff you don't have. Just remember it all for next time, a good idea is good no matter who has it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Maybe, but they're adjustable height, so you can make it equally as tall as your rack solution or taller and put it under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, there's always buyers remorse when you see the cool things other people do with stuff you don't have. Just remember it all for next time, a good idea is good no matter who has it.


Yeah, it wouldn't be all that hard to add in a few extras to a Galant to get things how I would want, but for the time being I'm quite happy with my current solution. Just kind of wish the two 4U height sections were more accessible - the monitor birdge at the top puts my monitors too high, and where I have them currently is about 2-3" too low. Fixing that is easy enough though, I'll probably look into a nice cheapy solution of using 2x6's since the stands are non-adjustable (so can't wait to get my new monitors, but I'll have to be patient).

Trust me, if someone posted a pic of their computer with an Argosy desk I'd be drooling all over that picture, but then again, I'm not paying $3k+ USD on a desk!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Love the 2l bottles beside the computer


Its because I'm tooo lazy and don't feel like walking to the fridge. This is Arms length which saves me a whole 5-10 seconds. ... Which matters when you are playing Online


----------



## Naz

Here's my home office.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/1_zps4f682aa1.jpg.html

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/3_zpsfd802e7e.jpg.html

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/2_zps87645959.jpg.html

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/4_zpse4b6fc90.jpg.html



Only showing my half of the room. The other side belongs to my better half.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz*
> 
> *Only showing my half of the room. The other side belongs to my better half.*


Edit: Oh I thought you wrote halfs (not half) was thinking damn you got 2 wife's going at once.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz*
> 
> Here's my home office.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/1_zps4f682aa1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/3_zpsfd802e7e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/2_zps87645959.jpg.html
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/4_zpse4b6fc90.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Only showing my half of the room. The other side belongs to my better half.


What's in the tank? Got nice plant growth.


----------



## Naz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What's in the tank? Got nice plant growth.


http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/WP_20140408_16_26_56_Pro_zps53441497.jpg.html

Plants:
Glosso
Fissidens
Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia
Echinodorus Osiris
Echinodorus green flame
Staurogyne Repens

Fauna:
Boraras Brigitte
Cherry Shrimp


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz*
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/WP_20140408_16_26_56_Pro_zps53441497.jpg.html
> 
> Plants:
> Glosso
> Fissidens
> Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia
> Echinodorus Osiris
> Echinodorus green flame
> Staurogyne Repens
> 
> Fauna:
> Boraras Brigitte
> Cherry Shrimp


That looks awesome!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naz*
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/nazeem_15/media/WP_20140408_16_26_56_Pro_zps53441497.jpg.html
> 
> Plants:
> Glosso
> Fissidens
> Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia
> Echinodorus Osiris
> Echinodorus green flame
> Staurogyne Repens
> 
> Fauna:
> Boraras Brigitte
> Cherry Shrimp


I see FISHIES.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Trust me, if someone posted a pic of their computer with an Argosy desk I'd be drooling all over that picture, but then again, I'm not paying $3k+ USD on a desk!


Which argosy? A music production one with built in mixing desk or a PC one?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My entire desk, with 2 L pieces, 2 extensions, 2 edges, 7 T leggs, 8 wire management things, 2 rig holder things, and 2 cabinet things, and a large shelving unit cost like $1000. Galants are fairly cheap, and they bolt together so you can make your own type of desk.
> 
> I really do recommend it, they're great for custom solutions.


Dang, hmmm, I probably then buy a few pieces at a time since I still got a few more water cooling stuff I need for my custom loop plus need some fittings to setup my folder for water cooling. May go up to the IKEA store in Sacramento, and see what they all got for the galants.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Which argosy? A music production one with built in mixing desk or a PC one?


If anything, probably the Aurao 520S. Can't decide whether I'd want additional rackmount capability or not. Their Rocketship setup wouldn't be too bad to use either


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Little messy today


Hey there, you able to help me out with which desk you're using? That is literally EXACTLY what I am after. I've shopped around for a long time, and thought I found the closest to my idea of perfect (see my profile for pics of my current one).. but you, sir, have changed my mind. **DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL**


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Hey there, you able to help me out with which desk you're using? That is literally EXACTLY what I am after. I've shopped around for a long time, and thought I found the closest to my idea of perfect (see my profile for pics of my current one).. but you, sir, have changed my mind. **DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL**


lol thanks dude. It's an alright set up just messy right now...still. Anywho, it is all ikea stuff for the most part.
I got two of these http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50250992/
I think about 4 or 5 of these spread out under it http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/
One of these http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/
I cannot remember the exact tops I used but it was NOT the vika tops. I have had those before and they are particle/fiberboard tops...they are ok, but you are far better off getting a solid pine top like the one I have. I left mine unfinished and just drilled some clamps under ($2-3 at your local hardware store) to keep it together. You can also stain it if you want, I might do that down the line but it seems to stay pretty clean just don't drop pizza sauce on it. Just make sure it's solid because I put a lot of stuff on the desk the last thing I need is it to break. They are cheap and were right in the office section, something like 35 - 50 each slab, just make sure you put the clamps on after you have it where you want it, helps a lot-like three of them I used. People have also used just the kitchen counter tops to make something like I have. You can see a cool example here: http://keepsonringing.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/office-makeover-part-one-diy-desk-ikea-hack/


----------



## waffles3680

Here is how my desk setup was before I tore down my rig for my build. Will be back up here very soon with a freshly modded case!



and my HTPC setup.



I'll get better pics of both setups here real soon!


----------



## InfoWarrior

Made some updates over the last few months... And sorry about the crappy phone pics.

Before:




After:


----------



## Jack Mac

That looks awesome, the only thing I'd change is the chair, lol.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Omg what desk setup is that? Been looking around for a longer l-shape setup like that for my new home. Everything out there are just too short.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> As others have mentioned it's the Galant. I originally had just the L-Desk, then switched to just their rectangle 63" long variant, then eventually just brought them together. It's a massive desk, but I love all of the extra space.
Click to expand...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Made some updates over the last few months... And sorry about the crappy phone pics.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks like quite the sweet setup! DDJ-SR I'm guessing? How do you find Serato DJ, if you don't mind me asking? Biggest reason why I'm asking is despite my current (well, I suppose it's a 10 year long-standing) loyalty to Traktor, the products Pioneer has been cranking out in partnership with Serato would provide quite the lovely mobile setup.

Oh, right. That is one lovely desk setup too ^_^


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> lol thanks dude. It's an alright set up just messy right now...still. Anywho, it is all ikea stuff for the most part.
> I got two of these http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50250992/
> I think about 4 or 5 of these spread out under it http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/
> One of these http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/
> I cannot remember the exact tops I used but it was NOT the vika tops. I have had those before and they are particle/fiberboard tops...they are ok, but you are far better off getting a solid pine top like the one I have. I left mine unfinished and just drilled some clamps under ($2-3 at your local hardware store) to keep it together. You can also stain it if you want, I might do that down the line but it seems to stay pretty clean just don't drop pizza sauce on it. Just make sure it's solid because I put a lot of stuff on the desk the last thing I need is it to break. They are cheap and were right in the office section, something like 35 - 50 each slab, just make sure you put the clamps on after you have it where you want it, helps a lot-like three of them I used. People have also used just the kitchen counter tops to make something like I have. You can see a cool example here: http://keepsonringing.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/office-makeover-part-one-diy-desk-ikea-hack/


Mind if I completely rip off your setup and grab the dimensions of both your pine pieces?







I've gone with:

x5 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/00217976/
x2 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/30250993/
x1 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10200254/
x1 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/80192825/

Just need the tops. xD You are a life saver! $385 spent so far. :3


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That looks like quite the sweet setup! DDJ-SR I'm guessing? How do you find Serato DJ, if you don't mind me asking? Biggest reason why I'm asking is despite my current (well, I suppose it's a 10 year long-standing) loyalty to Traktor, the products Pioneer has been cranking out in partnership with Serato would provide quite the lovely mobile setup.
> 
> Oh, right. That is one lovely desk setup too ^_^


Serato is great. Only gripe is the it doesn't allow for recording in MP3. It's very simple and straight forward. For my needs, it does pretty much the exact same thing as Traktor without the unnecessary complexity. There are driver mappings for the DDJ-SR to be used with Traktor so you don't necessarily have to change software. As for the controller itself, its top notch. I used to own the DDJ-SX, which I sold for the same price I paid for it. The SR isn't much of a downgrade. USB power is a big plus. In the end I have an extra $400 in my pocket.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*


What keyboard is that?


----------



## waffles3680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


Looks like a CMStorm Quickfire TK if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles3680*
> 
> Looks like a CMStorm Quickfire TK if I'm not mistaken.


True


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Mind if I completely rip off your setup and grab the dimensions of both your pine pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone with:
> 
> x5 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/00217976/
> x2 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/30250993/
> x1 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10200254/
> x1 http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/80192825/
> 
> Just need the tops. xD You are a life saver! $385 spent so far. :3


I don't mind and I wish you good luck. I only expect some pictures to show it off when you are done








Good luck and have fun


----------



## Rozayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I don't mind and I wish you good luck. I only expect some pictures to show it off when you are done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and have fun


Measurements for dem pine tops?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rozayz*
> 
> Measurements for dem pine tops?


Um, long? lol, If you can wait till tomorrow I can help you out, working now and my mb failed so I'm out of luck till late tonight (US EST). If you don't mind, please shoot me a message to remind me.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Made some updates over the last few months... And sorry about the crappy phone pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after


I'm jelly... of your TK, I wanted blues over browns!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What keyboard is that?
Click to expand...

CM Quickfire TK with blues.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I posted photos of what my room looked like around the middle of last year, but my room has changed quite a lot since then, so here's what my room now looks like as of today:



Here's a link to my post showing what my room looked like last year:
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/30750#post_20142639

Changes:
- new desk, which is much bigger and wider than my old desk, and it looks a lot nicer as well
- new main monitor, as well as secondary monitor added to my desktop setup
- new laptop, in addition to my Toshiba tablet laptop, so now I have two laptops plus a desktop
- only one chair in my room now
- new easel, which has made drawing (both traditionally and digitally) much easier
- new table for art projects, which is right beside the easel (barely viable in the photos)
- new 5.1 surround sound system, which replaced my 2.1 surround sound system


----------



## subassy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I posted photos of what my room looked like around the middle of last year, but my room has changed quite a lot since then, so here's what my room now looks like as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my post showing what my room looked like last year:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/30750#post_20142639
> 
> Changes:
> - new desk, which is much bigger and wider than my old desk, and it looks a lot nicer as well
> - new main monitor, as well as secondary monitor added to my desktop setup
> - new laptop, in addition to my Toshiba tablet laptop, so now I have two laptops plus a desktop
> - only one chair in my room now
> - new easel, which has made drawing (both traditionally and digitally) much easier
> - new table for art projects, which is right beside the easel (barely viable in the photos)
> - new 5.1 surround sound system, which replaced my 2.1 surround sound system




















(I like it)


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I posted photos of what my room looked like around the middle of last year, but my room has changed quite a lot since then, so here's what my room now looks like as of today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my post showing what my room looked like last year:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/30750#post_20142639
> 
> Changes:
> - new desk, which is much bigger and wider than my old desk, and it looks a lot nicer as well
> - new main monitor, as well as secondary monitor added to my desktop setup
> - new laptop, in addition to my Toshiba tablet laptop, so now I have two laptops plus a desktop
> - only one chair in my room now
> - new easel, which has made drawing (both traditionally and digitally) much easier
> - new table for art projects, which is right beside the easel (barely viable in the photos)
> - new 5.1 surround sound system, which replaced my 2.1 surround sound system


That's a super nice setup you have there!


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like it)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> That's a super nice setup you have there!


Thank you both!


----------



## benben84

Well I just moved in from Wisconsin to California and this is my temporary setup. Finally bought a real desk and chair! I also grabbed one of the bamboo chairmats which I like much better than the crappy plastic ones.


----------



## pepejovi

'Tis mah crib.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis mah crib.


Updated your signature because that is a ducky keyboard not a X4 microsoft


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis mah crib.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated your signature because that is a ducky keyboard not a X4 microsoft
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## bryce

Got some new things. Waiting on the mix/amp for them to get here though. Hopefully it's tomorrow, but Amazon Prime guarantees Saturday so we'll see.

I was thinking of putting them where the monitors are laying on their sides and putting a piece of wood painted black on top of them for the monitors. Just don't know how high it would be or if it would be wide enough to hold the monitors. I really need to just get a monitor stand -_-.

The speakers aren't anything amazing, just Polk Audio T15s. Got them for literally $50 new in the box so I think I did well with them.



Got this coming from Amazon.


----------



## jameschisholm

You could buy a monitor arm for the 3 displays, keeping them the same height they are now. Then create tall mounts whereby the speakers are above/behind the monitors, so they are still on show but not in the way.


----------



## pepejovi

Could also use monitor arms for the speakers as well.


----------



## bryce

I'll get a monitor arm sooner or later. I keep buying other new things and can't get a decent arm right now. So I gotta make do with what I have. Already got the wood cut to put across the two speakers and I've been wanting to try having the monitors up higher to try and force me to sit more upright as well.

Maybe next thing I get will be the monitor arms, but they're all different sizes, well 22" and 23" so yeah.

Here's an updated picture of how it looks. I haven't done the cables yet since I'll have to tear it down when the amp arrives and so on, but just an idea of how it will look once done.


----------



## Norse

My horror, 22" 24" 22" in eyefinity so gameplay can be like the below


----------



## Calibos

Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)

Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


Or, like me have get migraines from motion blur. Have fun with your VR. I enjoy not puking.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


Immersion is subjective, and will naturally approach individuals in different avenues.

Not to mention Oculus is such a sensitive subject now since the buy-out, why would I want to involve myself with the drama that comes packaged with Oculus?


----------



## HPE1000

3 screens is for more than just gaming. I don't really play games all that much anymore but I absolutely love my 3 screen setup. It makes multitasking so easy.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


because oculus is a ruined fad now fb has it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


I'm still planning on building a triple screen setup, and before taxes the bill is already looking around the $2,400 price range (3x27" 1440p monitors). I might not ever play my games in surround, but the increase to productivity in combination with triples being symmetrical (if you compare them to dual monitors) is completely worth it.

A lot of racing enthusiasts will prefer to keep the triple monitors for a few reason:
- triple monitors looks a lot neater/cooler when showing it off to your friends, especially if you've invested in a dedicated chair setup (be it DIY, Obutto R3volution, RSeat RS1, etc)
- field of view. Being able to actually use your peripheral vision is a life-saver in the real world, so I would assume it would be the same for racing in the virtual world.
- they like their button boxes, which are kind of hard to find if all you can see is the screen
- a number of people put a tablet that displays race information under the previously mentioned button box, which can't be seen when wearing a headset
- a number of people have reported issues with going through menus on the Oculus Rift dev kit (they're blurry and fuzzy being two of the biggest complaints I keep reading about)
- a proper triple screen setup doesn't have to worry about the possibility of eventual neck strain, especially during long hours of a race (headset's weight is all on the front, and while there are straps to distribute the load gravity still exists)
- eye strain concerns. You're constantly focusing on a close area, and your eyes don't get a chance to focus on something that actually is distant until you take the headset off. With three screens you're constantly moving where your focus is.
- friends can also actually experience the gameplay. Either as spectators, or "LAN hackers"!









My own additional reasons for wanting triples
- usable work space. Anyone who multi-tasks will get used to the extra space fairly quick. I have trouble using just ~ONE~ monitor, hence why I don't like using the computers at work (they're also slow and seven years old, but I digress)
- the next generation of graphics cards just ~MIGHT~ be able to do surround at 1440p, and I want to give it a shot anyways
- I know I've already said it, but man there's a lot of space to work with when you're doing multiple things!
- Good luck browsing the web on the Oculus Rift (Crystal Cove might fix this)

Do I want an Oculus Rift? Probably. Will it be the only device I use? NOPE. I just want it for Valkyrie, as well as maybe MechWarrior:Online if I get back into that. I would probably never use the Rift (or equivalent competitor's headset that is just a display) for first person shooters or the various strategy games I play. Strategy games are usually top-down, so vertigo would kick in pretty quick, and with FPS games I would probably prefer to go with surround gaming.


----------



## kbros

Don't mean to bud in here. But I'm gonna, uh, post a picture of my setup.

__
https://flic.kr/p/neCyAP


__
https://flic.kr/p/neCyAP
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/ncAmcn


__
https://flic.kr/p/ncAmcn
 by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## dman811

Very clean kbros! As WhiteWulfe already knows my balls-to-the-wall computer with all the expenses won't be complete until at least 2020 (I haven't even started building it yet, but I am building a house around many rigs so that might be part of the issue as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Don't mean to bud in here. But I'm gonna, uh, post a picture of my setup.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/neCyAP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/neCyAP
> by Noah Blalock, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ncAmcn
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ncAmcn
> by Noah Blalock, on Flickr


I'm envious of how elegant and refined your setup looks! At times, mine feels rather cluttered because of all the stuff I have on my desk. Also, yours doesn't totally dominate an entire wall of the living room! Any plans for a mechanical keyboard?

I keep scrolling back up to look at your setup, I'm envious of how sleek it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Very clean kbros! As WhiteWulfe already knows my balls-to-the-wall computer with all the expenses won't be complete until at least 2020 (I haven't even started building it yet, but I am building a house around many rigs so that might be part of the issue as well.


At least you're already working on the house, I've got a few years to go before I can get out of this apartment - hence why I'm picking up most of the hardware for the computer and whatnot over the next while. I probably won't do SLI though, unless the top of the line nVidia cards with Maxwell move closer towards the $650 CAD each price point (780 Ti Classifieds right now are $890, but ooh, the 780 Classifieds are down to $680).


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm envious of how elegant and refined your setup looks! At times, mine feels rather cluttered because of all the stuff I have on my desk. Also, yours doesn't totally dominate an entire wall of the living room! Any plans for a mechanical keyboard?
> 
> I keep scrolling back up to look at your setup, I'm envious of how sleek it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My next 2 purchases are a mech keyboard and a hyper 212 evo. I was actually thinking of going cheap and grabbing a cherry g84 for the time being and then getting a more expensive one down the line. Funny story about my current keyboard, my mom's friend gave her this keyboard before she moved to Israel, so it has hebrew letters on it, luckily it still has the english letters on it or I would have no idea how to type on it lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fishinfan

Here's the rest of my computer room/ living room.

small sauder computer desk

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0081_zpsq9a7ksql.jpg.html

living room as viewed next to the computer

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0084_zpso45mtzbg.jpg.html

My cars

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0083_zpshz9lovh3.jpg.html

More cars and dsi

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0082_zps0iurf2f9.jpg.html

Door county Wisconsin(2012)

That is my mother-in-law in the distance



and Hawaii(2010)

Was trying to get perspective on this one and some of you might recognize this building from a movie


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bet one could fit like at least three 290x's in that tower. Easy.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> I bet one could fit like at least three 290x's in that tower. Easy.


but the noise from them would wake the other residents


----------



## NonOtherThenI

"I deny everything...........however I'm single again at the moment redface.gifbiggrin.gif"
^
Actual lol at this, but yeah I can see it









Just don't abuse the power my friend!

Awesome setup btw.


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: December



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I finally finished my desk build today and cleaned up the cables






I built some new shelves recently so I could have the TV over the desk. The rest of the room hasn't really changed since December so I didn't bother posting new photos of that.





Spoiler: A few more photos


----------



## salted_cashews

Man that symmetry is beautiful, very nice job.


----------



## Cyber-Storm

Here's my current setup, looking into getting 3 new monitors and building a new system.
The LG is displaying my desktop PC (16GB ram, Intel Pentium, and an nvidia gtx 660)





Also, I'm interested in getting a desk for my next build, to hold 3 of these:

http://m.newegg.com/Product?itemNumber=N82E16824236313


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Man that symmetry is beautiful, very nice job.


Thanks


----------



## pancakes1983

My setup, I have a LED light kit coming for behind the monitors \ under the desk


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Thanks


I like the symmetry as well, real big on that myself. This is my old computer room here, I changed it, needed more screen real estate. That and one of the two rigs is this shot here died. Just wait till you see my new project, symmetry will abound.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Here's the rest of my computer room/ living room.
> 
> small sauder computer desk
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/IMAG0081_zpsq9a7ksql.jpg.html
> 
> What logitech mouse exactly and what sauder desk exactly?
> 
> Looks good for a small living room.


----------



## Fishinfan

I don't know the model number for the desk, it was free. I would rather have a larger desk and real wood

It's a dynex mouse.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built some new shelves recently so I could have the TV over the desk. The rest of the room hasn't really changed since December so I didn't bother posting new photos of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A few more photos


Now that's impressive. Nice job.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


Except the display isn't at that resolution, thus your games don't look as great... or people who say, don't have 2 good eyes and thus half of the vision is gone on the VR, there are many reasons for eyefinity setups... maybe for the desktop realestate?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Why people are still investing in eyefinity setups with Oculus Rift/VR so close is beyond me. (Excluding competitive FPS gamers where VR might be more of a hindrance than a help.)
> 
> Just reading there (maybe even have been in this thread) about someone dropping 3 grand on such a setup for racing gaming. Are they that out of touch or impatiant that the don't know about Oculus or aren't prepared to wait? Frankly I'd wait, save $2,600 in the process and endup with an infintely more immersive experience to boot.


for the same reasons I use the speakers built into my monitor 90% of the time when i have a pair for 260$ headphones sitting on my desk, i dont want to have somthing attached to my head when im just sitting there wanting to play a few minutes/hours of games..

i seriously doubt i will ever buy a set of those even if they were under 200$


----------



## Calibos

I'd be making do with 3x regular grade $200 1080p panels without the 120hz refresh and 10 bit colour etc etc while waiting for the 4K rift in 2016/17 or whatever if it were me. Then again, I suppose if there is decent resale value on 3x $1000 panels to productivity users when one no longer needs them for ones sim'ing when one gets ones 4K rift.......I guess its not as clear cut as my gut reaction.


----------



## pancakes1983

I had a 23" Samsung 1080p 120hz monitor before my tri-screen setup, I loved the smoothness, but it just wasn't enough realestate for me, plus all 120hz panel look somewhat washed out compared to IPS panels, my new screens have such a crisp look and the colour's really pop.

120hz is nice and all but seems like way to much of a cost to really max all newer games out with just 1 graphics card. There is a difference between 60hz - 120hz but it's not THAT big as everyone claims, I reckon it took me a week to get re-adjusted back to 60hz.

3 x 1080 60hz panels > 1 x 1080 120hz panel


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pancakes1983*
> 
> I had a 23" Samsung 1080p 120hz monitor before my tri-screen setup, I loved the smoothness, but it just wasn't enough realestate for me, plus all 120hz panel look somewhat washed out compared to IPS panels, my new screens have such a crisp look and the colour's really pop.
> 
> 120hz is nice and all but seems like way to much of a cost to really max all newer games out with just 1 graphics card. There is a difference between 60hz - 120hz but it's not THAT big as everyone claims, I reckon it took me a week to get re-adjusted back to 60hz.
> 
> 3 x 1080 60hz panels > 1 x 1080 120hz panel


3x 1080P 120hz panels > 3x1080 60hz panels. And yes, if you use lightboost, it really is a huge difference. The difference is so great to me, that I can actually use my system. I am very, very prone to motion blur, and lightboost almost completely eliminates motion blur.


----------



## zyezye

im liking this trend of bed gaming lol might have to do it with a new SFF build


----------



## pancakes1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 3x 1080P 120hz panels > 3x1080 60hz panels. And yes, if you use lightboost, it really is a huge difference. The difference is so great to me, that I can actually use my system. I am very, very prone to motion blur, and lightboost almost completely eliminates motion blur.


Yeah i have a friend who's prone to motion blur to, says it stuffs up his eyes, but he didn't seem to mind my setup at 60hz for some reason.
But the costing involved to really push 3 x 120hz panels is just so massive, you will never really hit 120fps in surround \ eyefinity \ whatever nvidia call it and keep costing down (unless your loaded lol).

Actually hitting it isn't the issue, keeping it there is, I'd rather keep a constant 60fps with vsync on that struggle with trying to hit 120fps...

*Edit, just read your sig rig, are you hitting 120fps with the 2 x 780s? just a curious question is all*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pancakes1983*
> 
> Yeah i have a friend who's prone to motion blur to, says it stuffs up his eyes, but he didn't seem to mind my setup at 60hz for some reason.
> But the costing involved to really push 3 x 120hz panels is just so massive, you will never really hit 120fps in surround \ eyefinity \ whatever nvidia call it and keep costing down (unless your loaded lol).
> 
> Actually hitting it isn't the issue, keeping it there is, I'd rather keep a constant 60fps with vsync on that struggle with trying to hit 120fps...
> 
> *Edit, just read your sig rig, are you hitting 120fps with the 2 x 780s? just a curious question is all*


I don't absolutely max out all the settings, and run them around 1350mhz with 7400 on the memory. So yeah, I'm hitting 120fps. I'm so prone to motion blur that within an hour of any fast paced game, I'll have a headache. Ever since switching to 120hz lightboost, I have yet to have a headache because of motion blur.


----------



## Complx

Yay! Another Update to my office!





















Enjoy!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> Yay! Another Update to my office!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Is that a custom case or something? It's really sweet. Also digging the amp under the desk.


----------



## amptechnow

here are some shots of my super messy setup at the moment. i will add my other rooms/setups later. this is where i do most of my work and gaming.


----------



## Complx

It's a prototype of this:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dopamine-cryptocurrency-mining-case-by-red-harbinger#home

I designed it and it needs some adjustments before they go on sale. We are making it much more than a case for cyrpomining, looking more like an open air test bench/ gaming case. Stay tuned!


----------



## dman811

That case would be perfect for open air folding.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That case would be perfect for open air folding.


yeah it would be amazing for that, but for the price that its at i could run caseless and get another gpu for folding for the price of the case..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> yeah it would be amazing for that, but for the price that its at i could run caseless and get another gpu for folding for the price of the case..


While that is true, if you have money to burn then why not?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> While that is true, if you have money to burn then why not?


true story!

if you have money to burn send it my way


----------



## dman811

Unfortunately I don't hardly have money for gas after bills come through so you won't be receiving any money and I won't be buying one of these cases let alone a new computer (which is the current goal).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Great setup there *Complx*, definitely my style of room


----------



## bryce

I'm thinking about putting laminate flooring down in my apartment over top of the ugly carpet and just wanting some opinions on it.

A lot of what I've heard about it is it can be done and it's actually not that bad to do by any means, but I wonder if the apartment would have anything to say about it if it's glueless and just floating over the carpet.

Any ideas because I hate this carpet and it'd be just about as much or cheaper as chair mats for the office as well.


----------



## GermanyChris

Laminate isn't hard just measure and cut straight.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I'm thinking about putting laminate flooring down in my apartment over top of the ugly carpet and just wanting some opinions on it.
> 
> A lot of what I've heard about it is it can be done and it's actually not that bad to do by any means, but I wonder if the apartment would have anything to say about it if it's glueless and just floating over the carpet.
> 
> Any ideas because I hate this carpet and it'd be just about as much or cheaper as chair mats for the office as well.


It's easy to install, just make sure your apt superiors don't mind it.


----------



## bryce

So it should be a simple solution for rental's ugly carpets then. Going to ask about it today and then go to Lowes/Home Depot and look at some.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> So it should be a simple solution for rental's ugly carpets then.


Is it just me or does it seem like all rental property owners in world buy the same generic cheap and ugly carpet....unless its a "luxury" rental


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> So it should be a simple solution for rental's ugly carpets then. Going to ask about it today and then go to Lowes/Home Depot and look at some.


It would really be an unstable flooring and the seams would flex and eventually look terrible. I think the only way it would work well is if you had plywood or something under it which is definitely not worth it. Just buy an area rug to cover it all.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> Yay! Another Update to my office!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


3 rigs and a netbook!? A busy guy you must be!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Complx*
> 
> It's a prototype of this:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dopamine-cryptocurrency-mining-case-by-red-harbinger#home
> 
> I designed it and it needs some adjustments before they go on sale. We are making it much more than a case for cyrpomining, looking more like an open air test bench/ gaming case. Stay tuned!


Saw the case awhile ago on IGG, nicely done.









I really like the 90 degree orientation; it's great for larger, heavier cards so that they won't bend such as when mounted horizontally.


----------



## IAmDay

*whoops*


----------



## lawndart

OK Gents here is my setup













I know ir could be better but ... ohhh well.

LawnDart


----------



## bryce

Some of these rooms with custom desks and shelving for their rigs I'm just jealous about.

I bought some brackets and a drill to try and get me a simple shelf to put my network equipment on and I can't even screw into the board to secure the brackets =/.

Tell me your secrets.


----------



## huntinghumans

First post, here is my setup.


----------



## lawndart

Ok gents here is my toy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Some of these rooms with custom desks and shelving for their rigs I'm just jealous about.
> 
> I bought some brackets and a drill to try and get me a simple shelf to put my network equipment on and I can't even screw into the board to secure the brackets =/.
> 
> Tell me your secrets.


The desk a friend of mine built for me in trade for a computer I built for him.

This is the triple monitor arm I have .. http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?1330374_g10e

The blue lights in the background are from a local computer shop that are USB powered and run into a 10 port self powered USB hub.

The computer is total custom built...

LawnDart


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Some of these rooms with custom desks and shelving for their rigs I'm just jealous about.
> 
> I bought some brackets and a drill to try and get me a simple shelf to put my network equipment on and I can't even screw into the board to secure the brackets =/.
> 
> Tell me your secrets.


One technique I've used is to utilize designs others have posted on the internet (my djing stand thingy which has room for several hundred records plus a full turntable battle layout that I can squeeze two extra controllers in if I want for control of decks 3 and 4 in software), another is to barter/trade with coworkers and/or friends.

The third is to buy something that looks custom, but it isn't (like my current desk) ^_^


----------



## Calibos

You pre-drill pilot holes with a bit that's thinner than the shaft of the screw. You locate wall studs to screw bracket to wall or use wall plugs designed for drywall to screw into etc.

If you never built a computer before you wouldn't start trying to force components into slots etc without doing a little research on PC building first.. Likewise even something as simple as a shelf, if you've never done it before there is a little knowledge and preliminary research that needs to be done.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> You pre-drill pilot holes with a bit that's thinner than the shaft of the screw. You locate wall studs to screw bracket to wall or use wall plugs designed for drywall to screw into etc.
> 
> If you never built a computer before you wouldn't start trying to force components into slots etc without doing a little research on PC building first.. Likewise even something as simple as a shelf, if you've never done it before there is a little knowledge and preliminary research that needs to be done.


\
Basically what he said. And depending on the age\renovation of the house, things can differ from modern methods. OLD wood, you need a high torque drill and bit, new stuff not so much. Hell I've messed with some houses that are so old they have solid wood slats as the walls (dont need to find a stud there just avoid wires with long screws), new houses find the studs, use those as the main anchors.


----------



## Wolfsbora

This thread is fun to watch. Although, in some ways it seems like a way for people to post their messy rooms. Sometimes it is difficult to spot the PC!


----------



## jameschisholm

This is true!


----------



## Balsagna

Moving to the master bedroom with the man cave - Decided to switch rooms cause the wifey wants to be closer to our daughter who is now in her own room. Works out better for me







more room to show off everything, but I don't have much room and I am not good about hooking up speakers and what not to the wall. But it's a start in the right direction.

Pics coming soon after I move.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This thread is fun to watch. Although, in some ways it seems like a way for people to post their messy rooms. Sometimes it is difficult to spot the PC!


Mine's easy - it's the tallest thing on my desk, with the white lighting!


----------



## Balsagna

Well I'm in the big bedroom now, I haven't got everything setup yet, ended up having to do a bunch of other stuff today instead... like paint









Anyways, here are a couple pics of the setup currently. The desk I'm about to replace with a solid wood door and then just stain it + attach some legs. I have a recliner and a futon that'll be moved into the room, but it was such a pain getting it out of the other room and moved across the house, I was like screw that, that's enough for today.

I think I did a pretty darn good job on the cable management so far


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Well I'm in the big bedroom now, I haven't got everything setup yet, ended up having to do a bunch of other stuff today instead... like paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, here are a couple pics of the setup currently. The desk I'm about to replace with a solid wood door and then just stain it + attach some legs. I have a recliner and a futon that'll be moved into the room, but it was such a pain getting it out of the other room and moved across the house, I was like screw that, that's enough for today.
> 
> I think I did a pretty darn good job on the cable management so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty well done, is the door you're moving to longer than your current desk setup? Also good job on the cables, can't manage to keep mine tidy lol


----------



## Balsagna

Thanks, yeah I'll be using a solid wood frame door basically and buying legs to go with it and then staining it. Unless there is a better method to doing this.

The desk would be roughly 5ish inches longer then what I have currently, which is already pretty tight for what I have on it. But after taking apart the L-Desk and doing this, it's not really sturdy at all... lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Thanks, yeah I'll be using a solid wood frame door basically and buying legs to go with it and then staining it. Unless there is a better method to doing this.
> 
> The desk would be roughly 5ish inches longer then what I have currently, which is already pretty tight for what I have on it. But after taking apart the L-Desk and doing this, it's not really sturdy at all... lol


Nope sounds about right, it's what I did for my coffee table more of less, did the same for my desk with an ikea counter-top too lol.

Did you run those Z-5500 satellite wires through the wall and across? Couldn't have been too fun I imagine.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mine's easy - it's the tallest thing on my desk, with the white lighting!


Touche (imagine the accent over the 'e')!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Nope sounds about right, it's what I did for my coffee table more of less, did the same for my desk with an ikea counter-top too lol.
> 
> Did you run those Z-5500 satellite wires through the wall and across? Couldn't have been too fun I imagine.


I actually don't have those hooked up yet, I got kinda lazy last night. I didn't want to do all of that if I was going to be moving things around. The idea is to also mount a new tv between them and have everything hooked up to one source and play it that way, but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep the setup at this location or moved somewhere else in the room. The room is rather big, I can put a sectional in here and still have plenty of room for everything else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Touche (imagine the accent over the 'e')!


é = ALT+0233 if you ever want to type it ^_^

But yeah, at the moment, the tallest thing on my desk is indeed the computer tower - for now (eventually, when I get my new cases for the modular synth that will be taller).


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> é = ALT+0233 if you ever want to type it ^_^


Control+Alt+E in UK keyboards.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> é = ALT+0233 if you ever want to type it ^_^
> 
> But yeah, at the moment, the tallest thing on my desk is indeed the computer tower - for now (eventually, when I get my new cases for the modular synth that will be taller).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Control+Alt+E in UK keyboards.


Google let me down! I should have just asked OCN. Thanks for the tips, guys!


----------



## Muskaos

Another ASCII code to know: alt + 0153 = ™

/side track


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Another ASCII code to know: alt + 0153 = ™
> 
> /side track


alt + 0179 = ³ (cubed)
alt + 0128 = € (Euro)
alt + 0186 = º (degrees)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> alt + 0179 = ³ (cubed)
> alt + 0128 = € (Euro)
> alt + 0186 = º (degrees)


alt + 0176 is actually the degree symbol °, alt + 0186 is a hyperscript lowercase o.


----------



## subassy

Windows has a little utility called *charmap* (put that into the run box or start menu search box) and it will tell you every ascii character in existence. Some them look like they're left over from the DOS days


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Windows has a little utility called *charmap* (put that into the run box or start menu search box) and it will tell you every ascii character in existence. Some them look like they're left over from the DOS days


^ This


----------



## Muskaos

That takes too long, better to memorize some of the more commonly used ones. You know, like windows shortcut keys...


----------



## MillerLite1314




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Another ASCII code to know: alt + 0153 = ™
> 
> /side track


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> alt + 0179 = ³ (cubed)
> alt + 0128 = € (Euro)
> alt + 0186 = º (degrees)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> alt + 0176 is actually the degree symbol °, alt + 0186 is a hyperscript lowercase o.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Windows has a little utility called *charmap* (put that into the run box or start menu search box) and it will tell you every ascii character in existence. Some them look like they're left over from the DOS days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ This


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> That takes too long, better to memorize some of the more commonly used ones. You know, like windows shortcut keys...


This went in an awesome direction and totally off topic... Here's to ASCII, Charmap, and Windows shortcuts! Cheers!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> alt + 0176 is actually the degree symbol °, alt + 0186 is a hyperscript lowercase o.


I've been out-nerded!!









° º
Personally I prefer the incorrect but larger one


----------



## bryce

Just made the two shelves and not quite done with the cables yet. Was thinking of getting a cable tube and just bunch it over them cords so it's neater.

Maybe get a led light strip and attach underneath the shelves so you can't see it.

I was thinking about putting the computer on the top shelf, but I'm kinda afraid to because of the weight.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Just made the two shelves and not quite done with the cables yet. Was thinking of getting a cable tube and just bunch it over them cords so it's neater.
> 
> Maybe get a led light strip and attach underneath the shelves so you can't see it.
> 
> I was thinking about putting the computer on the top shelf, but I'm kinda afraid to because of the weight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good so far, just make sure the shelf is deep enough and you could do it I imagine.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My Setup....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My Setup....


Saw it on FB, awesome rig you got there!


----------



## huntinghumans

Added an LED light strip to the setup


----------



## huntinghumans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Just made the two shelves and not quite done with the cables yet. Was thinking of getting a cable tube and just bunch it over them cords so it's neater.
> 
> Maybe get a led light strip and attach underneath the shelves so you can't see it.
> 
> I was thinking about putting the computer on the top shelf, but I'm kinda afraid to because of the weight.


Maybe drop the top shelf a little lower, and get a file cabinet or something for the computer to sit next to the desk. If you drill two holes in the drywall and use a grommet you could hide all those cables from the top shelf and have them come out lower. I like the setup overall, LED light strips are awesome!


----------



## huntinghumans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My Setup....


This looks super clean, do you have a shot from further out? Love that case.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My Setup....


Gah, Reaper. Show it off a little more. Geez









As said, that rig is sexy!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My Setup....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice









Upgrade that mouse and keyboard tho


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade that mouse and keyboard tho


We've been trying to convince him that a mechanical keyboard and a solid mouse are way better than a controller... Now just for him to switch.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> We've been trying to convince him that a mechanical keyboard and a solid mouse are way better than a controller... Now just for him to switch.


I am guilty of using a controller sometimes, but a nice keyboard and mouse are better for more than just gaming


----------



## GTR Mclaren

A controller is way better for racing games and some TPS


----------



## greenscobie86

^ +1


----------



## Kittencake

Updated ,







less room for penguins now compared to the old set up


----------



## snoball

Nothing too fancy.


It's an audio nightmare.

Cable box > Optical Cable > Digital to Analog converter > 3.5mm Cable > Lepai 2020 Amp > Speaker Cable > Micca MB42x Speakers

I need to simplify this to use these speakers as TV or for the record player but that amp only can do one input at a time.

You don't want to see the rest of this room right now.


----------



## subassy

Sorry for the blurriness. I'm due for a new phone. One that might actually cover artificial light. Also sorry if the number of pics seems excessive. I actually narrowed it down to these 11, just trying to cover as much of the room as possible. I actually skipped out an entire wall - the wall the monitors are facing - as well half of a wall where the white board is hanging.

The office was just setup in the past few months and I still consider it a "work in progress". I guess I'm not as bothered by hanging wires as some people.

Not a lot of room to back up and get a wide shot. I did as best I could.











Spoiler: Room Pics



First two shots are are as you're coming in the room. There's a little crate on the floor for power cords, some extra storage spaces and actually a spare UPS I just couldn't live without when I saw it at the thrift store.



Creative solution to keeping track of things like thumb drives and SD card adapters: putting them in a hanging zip lock bag. It's the best solution I've come up so far...
Also my dry erase board for important notes to make to myself. And I hung an outdated Windows C++ MFC poster up. I don't actually code in C++ or MFC and the poster is I think too old to be use anyway. I just hung it because I had it and..._it makes me look cool._


Quick over-view of the desk...
What you can't really make out here is a 7-port USB3 hub (the blue LEDs) and below that a notebook coolor which also has four usb ports. The monitors both have USB ports as well. I think I'm covered on USB ports.
The monitors consist of two HPs: one from 2010 or so the other from last year (2013). Both HPs are 24" running at 1920x1200. The third vertical one is actually a Westinghouse 1080p TV I decided to put to use as a document reader. It's powered by a USB3 video adapter through HDMI.


Under the desk, this is my actual Sager laptop: Galactica.


Right hand corner, storage drawers full of computer parts.


My version of a hanging headphones. They're wireless Logitech with the usb power going over to a AC-to-USB thing for charging. Also, this is my second laptop I call Pegasus. Pegasus is from 2010 and was about $400 so yes, it's very slow.


I call this my tower-of-laptops. I got them either free from work or slowly over time going back to 2006 or so. I use them for experimenting with Linux as a server.


This a peg board that really belongs in garage or shed or something. I used it to hang one of two convenient LCD monitors for the work bench. I also hang some screw drivers and other things with it. Still deciding how best to utilize it. Also, cool foreign language star wars poster. Also pictured are the two small monitors for the work bench a zip lock bag full of random RAM.
And before anybody asks: my adopted office used to be a kids bedroom. That's why there's butterflies for the fan controls hanging down.


A little bit more the work bench along the back wall. And the PC you can see the back of is actually really old but running a virtualized windows home server installation.


Just a little bit of the floor. Despite the chaotic look I do have a storage bin full of games going back ~15 years and a a little crate thing full of keyboards. There is _some_ organization. What you can't out here is a PS2 KVM switch I just picked up today. Hopefully this will make working on the different machines a little smoother.


A shot of the back of the monitors. Never did figure out how to get this dual monitor arm to actually hold up the monitors so I have them propped up using various methods (books for one and two book-ends for the other).




Can anybody tell jsut how many computers I have jammed into this room? Most of them are off


----------



## nabarun

My nerd cave , as my friends like to call it, I call it my little peace of heaven on earth


----------



## HesterDW

Got a pair of speaker stands to switch to landscape NV surround. I ended up liking the speaker stands more than landscape.


----------



## EliteReplay

nice


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> My nerd cave , as my friends like to call it, I call it my little peace of heaven on earth
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got a pair of speaker stands to switch to landscape NV surround. I ended up liking the speaker stands more than landscape.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup guys....


----------



## Frostymugkiller

switched out the desk and added a monitor.
Old:


New:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> switched out the desk and added a monitor.
> Old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's an awesome looking desk and setup







Mind if I ask where/what the desk from/is?


----------



## draterrojam

update. need to tidy up the wires a little.


----------



## LeoYunta

Very nice !

Well mine is coming, still under construction, like my PC, I'll share again when it will be finished !


----------



## DrockinWV

Just got my new monitor today... picking up a new desk soon!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice setup guys....


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just got my new monitor today... picking up a new desk soon!


That Klipsch.







I only see one though?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That Klipsch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see one though?


That is my home theater set up I have 2 RF-42IIs and a RC-42II, Klipsch SW450, and hopefully replace my crappy Sony bookshelf speakers soon with some Klipsch RS-42IIs.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> That is my home theater set up I have 2 RF-42IIs and a RC-42II, Klipsch SW450, and hopefully replace my crappy Sony bookshelf speakers soon with some Klipsch RS-42IIs.


Very nice,

Can we see the install ?

Look at my mine :


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Very nice,
> 
> Can we see the install ?
> 
> Look at my mine :


Not sure what you meant by the install maybe monitor? lol or new desk to come.. but here are are a few more shots of the Klipsch's and new monitor!

I like your set up a lot!! I have a Sharpe 1080i project that I have had for about 6 years, I played a lot of console on it and it was always a wonderful time!! Mine really seemed to bring a game to life with that old thing, I can imagine yours!!


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Not sure what you meant by the install maybe monitor? lol or new desk to come.. but here are are a few more shots of the Klipsch's and new monitor!
> 
> I like your set up a lot!! I have a Sharpe 1080i project that I have had for about 6 years, I played a lot of console on it and it was always a wonderful time!! Mine really seemed to bring a game to life with that old thing, I can imagine yours!!


Sorry I meant setup !

THank you ! Yes, this projector is freaking amazing ! 3D is realllllly cool, and the quality is perfect (1080p) also I tried games but I prefer my triple monitors for playing.

I use Focal JMLab speakers directly imported from France (Front and Center) at rear I've energy speakers CS10, and my Sub is a Boston acoustic all these little things are connected to my H/K 1710

Enjoy !



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> That's an awesome looking desk and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where/what the desk from/is?


Desk is a Fredde from Ikea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> switched out the desk and added a monitor.
> Old:
> 
> 
> New:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> That's an awesome looking desk and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where/what the desk from/is?


Desk is a Fredde from Ikea. It went together well and is nice and stable. the shelves underneath will not support much so I just removed one and stuck my tower there.

Leo I like your theater setup. I was seriously thinking about going with a projector instead of a panel when I was switching things up last time.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> Desk is a Fredde from Ikea.
> 
> Desk is a Fredde from Ikea. It went together well and is nice and stable. the shelves underneath will not support much so I just removed one and stuck my tower there.
> 
> Leo I like your theater setup. I was seriously thinking about going with a projector instead of a panel when I was switching things up last time.


Thank you sir ! Do IT ! Projector are so much better for movies, I mean the quality is really crazy, I bought this one 1 year ago for the price of a good TV.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Like a i said really thought about it went with a Panasonic VT60 plasma instead. Lost a few inches but I very happy.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Here is the Tv room as it stands now need to update and decorate.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> Here is the Tv room as it stands now need to update and decorate.


wow...

liked your color scheme


----------



## IAmDay

It's almost my birthday and I'm getting a monitor







Should I get a 27 inch IPS 2560x1440 or the Asus 144hz monitor?
Like what are you gamers and users most comfortable with and any favorite monitors in mind?


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's almost my birthday and I'm getting a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get a 27 inch IPS 2560x1440 or the Asus 144hz monitor?
> Like what are you gamers and users most comfortable with and any favorite monitors in mind?


I personally use 3x1440p @60hz cause I really like the resolution of this screen it's really good when you are on the desktop for working.

But if this is for pure gaming, gor for a 144hz all the way.

The Asus is pretty good : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313

I think they have the 27" model too.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's almost my birthday and I'm getting a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get a 27 inch IPS 2560x1440 or the Asus 144hz monitor?
> Like what are you gamers and users most comfortable with and any favorite monitors in mind?


If you play league in esea CS or comp BF then go 144hz. If you're a weekend warrior that likes really nice colors and a great browsing monitor go IPS XStar/Qnix.

I've got an XStar and the BenQ XL2720Z. I love the BenQ for CS, but anything else (internet browsing/most other games) is CRAP, my opinion here








Korean IPS is just too good for the price and you can overclock it to do 90/120hz with ease.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's almost my birthday and I'm getting a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get a 27 inch IPS 2560x1440 or the Asus 144hz monitor?
> Like what are you gamers and users most comfortable with and any favorite monitors in mind?


Grab a korean monitor and call it a day....


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> It's almost my birthday and I'm getting a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get a 27 inch IPS 2560x1440 or the Asus 144hz monitor?
> Like what are you gamers and users most comfortable with and any favorite monitors in mind?


Just bought a u2713hm









Color accuracy + pixels > refresh rate.

There is a ~$700 4k monitor if you want.

Just know that it's not perfect, and you will need a ton of VRAM to use it. Hence why I went with the u2713hm rather.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just bought a u2713hm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color accuracy + pixels > refresh rate.
> 
> There is a ~$700 4k monitor if you want.
> 
> Just know that it's not perfect, and you will need a ton of VRAM to use it. Hence why I went with the u2713hm rather.


For me it depends. During fast paced games like BF4 or iRacing I barely have time to notice colors. For games like Skyrim or Arma where the pace is slower and you can take in the scenery IPS hands down.


----------



## DrockinWV

I just received a AOC Q2770PQU 2560x1440p and so far I love it!! Colors are great for games and it is huuge. Price tag isnt too terrible off of amazon at $549.00 US....Bought it on Thursday and had it on Friday.... The only thing about this monitor is that there are hardly any reviews out on it at the moment, so I was skeptical about buying it. But every review I could find everyone loved it with the exception of not being out of the box ready, just a few tweaks in the OSD and your ready to go!!

http://www.amazon.com/AOC-Q2770PQU-27-Inch-2560x1440-Resolution/dp/B00HY7PBF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399124274&sr=8-1&keywords=aoc+q2770pqu


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I just received a AOC Q2770PQU 2560x1440p and so far I love it!! Colors are great for games and it is huuge. Price tag isnt too terrible off of amazon at $549.00 US....Bought it on Thursday and had it on Friday.... The only thing about this monitor is that there are hardly any reviews out on it at the moment, so I was skeptical about buying it. But every review I could find everyone loved it with the exception of not being out of the box ready, just a few tweaks in the OSD and your ready to go!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AOC-Q2770PQU-27-Inch-2560x1440-Resolution/dp/B00HY7PBF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399124274&sr=8-1&keywords=aoc+q2770pqu


Did you forgo the ROG swift?


----------



## IAmDay

I don't play comp games. I have a GTX 680 2gb. Will it be able to handle 2560x1440?
Here is the monitor I currently have my eyes on. http://www.amazon.com/PB278Q-27-Inch-LED-lit-Professional-Graphics/dp/B009C3M7H0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KS01CH5GMMG3QNGQG39


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I don't play comp games. I have a GTX 680 2gb. Will it be able to handle 2560x1440?
> Here is the monitor I currently have my eyes on. http://www.amazon.com/PB278Q-27-Inch-LED-lit-Professional-Graphics/dp/B009C3M7H0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KS01CH5GMMG3QNGQG39


Yep it will. But not for long (next ~1-2 years for high/max, 3-4 years for med-high), the advantages of higher DPI is less of a need for MSAA / AA. So you don't need like 16 / 8x MSAA in games anymore.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Did you forgo the ROG swift?


Yeah, I decided that I would rather have a IPS panel and better colors instead of a fast refresh rate. Also the Aoc cost about $250 less than the Asus, so I thought it was a pretty good purchase. I have been happy with my decision so far!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yep it will. But not for long (next ~1-2 years for high/max, 3-4 years for med-high), the advantages of higher DPI is less of a need for MSAA / AA. So you don't need like 16 / 8x MSAA in games anymore.


oh gosh this sounds amazing. I plan on upgrading to a i7 and 800 series card next year. I always use like 16/8x MSAA so being able to not use this will be awesome. Thank you sir!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah, I decided that I would rather have a IPS panel and better colors instead of a fast refresh rate. Also the Aoc cost about $250 less than the Asus, so I thought it was a pretty good purchase. I have been happy with my decision so far!


Good to hear it


----------



## jameschisholm

Just got some Bias lighting..I can take another which better shows it off, I'll post that at a later date..hoping to clean up the cables too


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> update. need to tidy up the wires a little.






I like how it looks very spacious


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Nothing too fancy.


define mini with a window... where did you get the window from please? also any side shots i was considering putting a side window on mine


----------



## NKrader

these panoramas have horrible control of white balance


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> define mini with a window... where did you get the window from please? also any side shots i was considering putting a side window on mine


It's actually a Define R4 mid tower, not the mini.

Got it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ABZHS8G/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Sorry for the low quality side shot.


----------



## IAmDay

Here's the current state of my setup







Enjoy ( I don't know how to use the DSLR







)


Spoiler: Clicky Clicky


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Here's the current state of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy ( I don't know how to use the DSLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky Clicky


At least you take great pics of your DSLR!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Sorry for the low quality side shot.


So you should be









jk


----------



## Eagle1995




----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> At least you take great pics of your DSLR!


Haha thank you


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1995*


Adding a Third Monitor?

Nice setup


----------



## saxamo

Hello All,

Just going to toss up what I see.. Mics are usually behind the screens, but I did not move them when I took the photos. Game is Sniper Elite V2, patiently awaiting V3 next month. Video card is a GTX 680 FTW 4GB with backplate, both the video card and the CPU are watercooled. Monitors are being replaced once Haswell comes out or possibly going to wait until DDR4 is available next year ( I hope ) with 30 inch monitors. These are hpw2408h 16:10 1920x1200.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxamo*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Just going to toss up what I see.. Mics are usually behind the screens, but I did not move them when I took the photos. Game is Sniper Elite V2, patiently awaiting V3 next month. Video card is a GTX 680 FTW 4GB with backplate, both the video card and the CPU are watercooled. Monitors are being replaced once Haswell comes out or possibly going to wait until DDR4 is available next year ( I hope ) with 30 inch monitors. These are hpw2408h 16:10 1920x1200.


... Haswell has been out... Or are you waiting for Haswell Refresh?


----------



## niketpla

live in a studio... desk build into the wall and it is tiny..


----------



## saxamo

I was hoping for more on the refresh will have to wait and see. http://www.anandtech.com/show/7831/intels-haswell-4th-generation-processor-refresh-prices-leaked. The current machine I have now will take me into the near future if not through half the next year. So we will see


----------



## saxamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> live in a studio... desk build into the wall and it is tiny..


Very nice setup for a tiny area. I like things clean and you have done that quite well. I have been using multiple monitors for a long time. I could never go back. I use every screen all the time for productivity, but switching between gaming and working can be a pain if you are not up for it. I personally like to play just on the middle screen, but once in a while I like to go full desktop.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxamo*
> 
> Very nice setup for a tiny area. I like things clean and you have done that quite well. I have been using multiple monitors for a long time. I could never go back. I use every screen all the time for productivity, but switching between gaming and working can be a pain if you are not up for it. I personally like to play just on the middle screen, but once in a while I like to go full desktop.


Thanks! That monitor is used for well monitoring things as i game/ work on my 47" tv on the other side of the room.... at least till i can afford some nice 27' 1440 monitors. that why you dont see a keyboard or mouse. I just hope i can fit two or three 27"ers there if i move the rig to the floor.


----------



## NCPereira

I'm actually going to completely change this. A new desk is being made, and I'm buying a new computer and new peripherals and all.
Everything is going to be much better.

Here's how it is now, I'll post new pics when the makeover is done:


----------



## d3vour3r

got a new monitor stand for my setup. very happy with how it cleans up space on my desk.

its a brateck dual monitor, supposed to hold 2x27" screens. I have it with a 27 and 24 atm.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Just finished building my desk not to long ago.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Just finished building my desk not to long ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Loving the red accent you put on the front of the desk. Goes really well with your system.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> That's an awesome looking desk and setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where/what the desk from/is?


To me it looks like the FREDDE from Ikea

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50219044/


----------



## mihon




----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihon*












So..much..monitor...

So what goes where....how does that connect to.... huh?!

Love it either way!


----------



## Narokuu

All ready for summer, spring cleaned everything. next purchase is a smaller case, and a proper desk.. i hate the table im using and hate the plastic table i had even more.


----------



## GermanyChris

you don't like the sun?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> you don't like the sun?


I just purchase something similar.







I definitely don't like the sun... I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## nabarun

ditched nvidia surround

before



LG 34UM95
after


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I just purchase something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't like the sun... I avoid it like the plague.


-makes evil hissing noise-
NO haha i cant stand the sun.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> -makes evil hissing noise-
> NO haha i cant stand the sun.


Exactly how I feel.







Then again, I suffer from chronic headaches (which often turn into migraines) so absolute control of the light is necessary for me.


----------



## Narokuu

i don't get migraines that often i just prefer the dark. I sleep from 9-10am to 6/7pm usually. i hate the sun.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> ditched nvidia surround
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> LG 34UM95
> after


Haha your tj11 makes it look small.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Haha your tj11 makes it look small.


Looks good though lol

I think a LG35UM95 would have it evened out though


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ditched nvidia surround
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> LG 34UM95
> after


That 34" UltraWide 1440p.







How do you like it compared to surround?


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That 34" UltraWide 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it compared to surround?


no regrets so far, yes I have less display size but it just looks amazing when playing games and less wires


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That 34" UltraWide 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like it compared to surround?
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets so far, yes I have less display size but it just looks amazing when playing games and less wires
Click to expand...

It looks great. When I saw Linus give his overview of that monitor, I wanted it instantly. I also am ditching my surround setup, and that's the exact monitor I want. Dat price dough, and I'm worried the 2GB buffer on my 690 would definitely be maxed out at that resolution. Well I'm certain it would be, as it is when running at 5760x1080 for most newer games.
Well, guess just more of a reason to upgrade my GPU!


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It looks great. When I saw Linus give his overview of that monitor, I wanted it instantly. I also am ditching my surround setup, and that's the exact monitor I want. Dat price dough, and I'm worried the 2GB buffer on my 690 would definitely be maxed out at that resolution. Well I'm certain it would be, as it is when running at 5760x1080 for most newer games.
> Well, guess just more of a reason to upgrade my GPU!


Lol I ditched my surround because of that video, that video touched many gamers i guess


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It looks great. When I saw Linus give his overview of that monitor, I wanted it instantly. I also am ditching my surround setup, and that's the exact monitor I want. Dat price dough, and I'm worried the 2GB buffer on my 690 would definitely be maxed out at that resolution. Well I'm certain it would be, as it is when running at 5760x1080 for most newer games.
> Well, guess just more of a reason to upgrade my GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I ditched my surround because of that video, that video touched many gamers i guess
Click to expand...

Haha yes, yes it did.


----------



## Azefore

Thought it was the new smaller version lol


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> It looks great. When I saw Linus give his overview of that monitor, I wanted it instantly. I also am ditching my surround setup, and that's the exact monitor I want. Dat price dough, and I'm worried the 2GB buffer on my 690 would definitely be maxed out at that resolution. Well I'm certain it would be, as it is when running at 5760x1080 for most newer games.
> Well, guess just more of a reason to upgrade my GPU!


I know, dat price. *: |* I'd be happy with the 29" UltraWide Monitor.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know, dat price. *: |* I'd be happy with the 29" UltraWide Monitor.


Loving my 29" Ultrawide , but didn't love the price , but the good news is dell shipped me a second one by mistake going to keep it for another month in the box , if they don't contact me about it I'm gunna have to decide if I'm keeping both or selling the extra one!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihon*


Nice Maschine mk II. Oh, and a lovely monitor setup too ^_^


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Loving my 29" Ultrawide , but didn't love the price , but the good news is dell shipped me a second one by mistake going to keep it for another month in the box , if they don't contact me about it I'm gunna have to decide if I'm keeping both or selling the extra one!


oh man, lucky!


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Loving my 29" Ultrawide , but didn't love the price , but the good news is dell shipped me a second one by mistake going to keep it for another month in the box , if they don't contact me about it I'm gunna have to decide if I'm keeping both or selling the extra one!


I would love for mistakes like this to be a thing...Or just a single time event would be cool too lol Bank Error in your favor, Collect 200.00 and pass go!


----------



## Grimfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> How do you all take such nice pictures?
> 
> Haven't done an album in a while, so I took the time to clean up and take some new pictures.


I want that desk. :O


----------



## cKwok




----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haha yes, yes it did.


My wallet....
been seriously thinking to get one too....


----------



## tuffy12345

Just getting all settled into the new place, I had to get the study room finished first. Well...the study room I guess is more computer room/man caveish. I'm really excited how this turned out. I have to share the table with my Fiancee which is why the other monitor is on the bookshelf for now.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk




----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cKwok*


love those speakers..............what are they?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> love those speakers..............what are they?


Look like a set of Swan M10s to me


----------



## cKwok

Swan m10. One of the best speakers in the $100 price point sound quality wise and aesthetically


----------



## Jakestax

New desk!!


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cKwok*


I really like the setup nice and clean.


----------



## mihon

I did a little upgrade now when i dont need all the monitors any more.
So i rearanged the room a little bit.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihon*
> 
> I did a little upgrade now when i dont need all the monitors any more.
> So i rearanged the room a little bit.


Cool setup. Love the flag!


----------



## mihon

Thank you







Yes the flag is cool, but it is huge.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihon*
> 
> I did a little upgrade now when i dont need all the monitors any more.
> So i rearanged the room a little bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a basement or a garage? Layout says garage to me, but I can't be sure...


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## mihon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Is that a basement or a garage? Layout says garage to me, but I can't be sure...


It is a basement


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's blacked out on the right side of your desk?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's blacked out on the right side of your desk?


Well...
I see a grinder....


----------



## GermanyChris

Bong


----------



## Roxycon

Long time since i posted here



How thick are yours?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I approve of the stuff on the corner of your desk.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


looks like a blacked-out bong


----------



## Jack Mac

lol
Stay classy OCN.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> looks like a blacked-out bong


No attempt to hide the grinder. Screw it lol.


----------



## FEAR.




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's blacked out on the right side of your desk?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Well...
> I see a grinder....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Bong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I approve of the stuff on the corner of your desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> looks like a blacked-out bong


I was not sure if we are allowed to post those pictures on OCN so I did some basic cuting and layer settings in photoshop. Every night I smoke up before checking OCN so *cough* I'm on it right now


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean set up.


----------



## Alex132

Spoiler: Changed from pleb-tier 1080p LED monitor









Spoiler: To master-race 2560x1440 IPS u2713hm. I love this monitor








And my room's lighting sucks.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I was not sure if we are allowed to post those pictures on OCN so I did some basic cuting and layer settings in photoshop. Every night I smoke up before checking OCN so *cough* I'm on it right now


I actually added rather than removed incriminating evidence to my Set-Up 'Photo's'.

No one noticed and I had to drop hints!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I was not sure if we are allowed to post those pictures on OCN so I did some basic cuting and layer settings in photoshop. Every night I smoke up before checking OCN so *cough* I'm on it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually added rather than removed incriminating evidence to my Set-Up 'Photo's'.
> 
> No one noticed and I had to drop hints!!
Click to expand...

I haven't seen this much image-noise since.... I don't know. It looks terrible.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I haven't seen this much image-noise since.... I don't know. It looks terrible.


aren't those 3d models rather than real pics?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> aren't those 3d models rather than real pics?


^ This


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Changed from pleb-tier 1080p LED monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: To master-race 2560x1440 IPS u2713hm. I love this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my room's lighting sucks.


I highly suggest this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0053B347M/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 stick them along the back of the monitor, plug it into 1 of the available usb slots on the monitor. It has an on/off switch built in:

Really makes everything stand out, creates a halo effect around the monitor AT NIGHT it is most effective, and also my fav is it makes the images on screen "pop". But my phone camera sucks so i cannot capture it accurately.,

Just a suggestion

but otherwise, I agree SEXY Monitor, love the setup


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I highly suggest this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0053B347M/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 stick them along the back of the monitor, plug it into 1 of the available usb slots on the monitor. It has an on/off switch built in:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really makes everything stand out, creates a halo effect around the monitor AT NIGHT it is most effective, and also my fav is it makes the images on screen "pop". But my phone camera sucks so i cannot capture it accurately.,
> 
> Just a suggestion
> 
> but otherwise, I agree SEXY Monitor, love the setup


Indeed, I've been using the same kit on my ACD for a couple years now, has been great and you'll notice how kind of empty feeling it is at night if you don't have em in after using for a bit.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yea you have to get into a routine of always putting em on at night, which is fine, flick of a switch. As the light went down that night i took that picture above, the light itself surrounds the monitor properly, that photo only shows it on the lower half for some reason...

Reckon its worth getting another SET, but chopping 3 off? and placing it on the top half at the back, or would that ruin the subtlety?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Yea you have to get into a routine of always putting em on at night, which is fine, flick of a switch. As the light went down that night i took that picture above, the light itself surrounds the monitor properly, that photo only shows it on the lower half for some reason...
> 
> Reckon its worth getting another SET, but chopping 3 off? and placing it on the top half at the back, or would that ruin the subtlety?


I think it'd be fine, they're decently spaced and not overly strong, I'm in a temp setup upstairs till new flooring goes down and paint goes up.

Using an ikea micke with extra top set I used in college for a year, the white glossy backing makes it glow outstandingly strong.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I haven't seen this much image-noise since.... I don't know. It looks terrible.


Thank you for your blunt honesty and critique of my 'Photos'

The noise is due to only learning Indigo renderer (and sketchup) 2 weeks previous to creating these, not having the knowledge yet to streamline the render process and not having the patience to let the renders run for a day or two on my i5. Later renders I was able to streamline better and render clearer quicker within my patience threshold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> aren't those 3d models rather than real pics?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ This


Correct-a-mundo!

That fact is a critical part of the 'joke'. ie. Post a rendered 'Virtual Official Computer Room Pic' to this thread and rather than forget to hide incriminating evidence in a photo, actually go out of my way to create it and place it in a 'photo' for this thread. Its a running joke in this thread over the last 3000 pages that people will point out the boxes of kleenex or crunched up tissues in waste bins in the real Computer Room photo's









And it was all for nought because no one noticed until I dropped hints. ie. No one got the joke till it was spelled out.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Thank you for your blunt honesty and critique of my 'Photos'
> 
> The noise is due to only learning Indigo renderer (and sketchup) 2 weeks previous to creating these, not having the knowledge yet to streamline the render process and not having the patience to let the renders run for a day or two on my i5. Later renders I was able to streamline better and render clearer quicker within my patience threshold.
> 
> Correct-a-mundo!
> 
> That fact is a critical part of the 'joke'. ie. Post a rendered 'Virtual Official Computer Room Pic' to this thread and rather than forget to hide incriminating evidence in a photo, actually go out of my way to create it and place it in a 'photo' for this thread. Its a running joke in this thread over the last 3000 pages that people will point out the boxes of kleenex or crunched up tissues in waste bins in the real Computer Room photo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was all for nought because no one noticed until I dropped hints. ie. No one got the joke till it was spelled out.


Well I do remember seeing someone that either made a gag (maybe not







) on here a good while ago that had a toilet paper roll dispenser and roll mounted under his (or her??) desk. I laughed, I know that got a few comments.


----------



## Calibos

Ah, missed that one. Thats laugh out loud funny







Brilliant!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I haven't seen this much image-noise since.... I don't know. It looks terrible.


You never owned a vivitar vivicam before have you?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well I do remember seeing someone that either made a gag (maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on here a good while ago that had a toilet paper roll dispenser and roll mounted under his (or her??) desk. I laughed, I know that got a few comments.


That actually got a lot of attention, not even from just here. It made it's trip around numerous other websites as well. I believe the original poster defended himself multiple times on here but I didnt bother following it to see if it was a running gag. My first impression was no.


----------



## esponation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> aren't those 3d models rather than real pics?


When I first saw them I could tell this... Also who has a box of Kleenex? Hell, we all know we just have rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> I actually added rather than removed incriminating evidence to my Set-Up 'Photo's'.
> 
> No one noticed and I had to drop hints!!


The tissues on the desk complete this.


----------



## coldeadman




----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldeadman*


That mousepad turned vertically, this guy gets it. Also, strange looking mouse.


----------



## blooder11181

new photos


----------



## GermanyChris

Is the G3 actually still a G3?


----------



## subassy

I was gonna say. Except for the flat screen looks like a pic from ~1998 or so


----------



## GermanyChris

Heck is the G4 still a G4


----------



## Zoltanar

Spoiler: Before Light










Spoiler: After Light




My Taskbar is at the immediate right of center screen because I use other two in fullscreen most of the time and it would be too far in the far right.



And I've owned a Vivitar camera and it was very bad, video had no sound but maybe that was normal for 2005, I have no idea.


----------



## dman811

Is that SteamOS or just a theme?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is that SteamOS or just a theme?


Pretty sure it's just Windows, has the taskbar on the right monitor in vertical left position, that and his sig


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is that SteamOS or just a theme?


Like ^^ said. It's the wallpapers from when SteamOS, etc was announced.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Like ^^ said. It's the wallpapers from when SteamOS, etc was announced.


That's what I figured.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Is the G3 actually still a G3?


yes. minus the graphics card sapphire radeon 7000 64mb pci using mac bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I was gonna say. Except for the flat screen looks like a pic from ~1998 or so


my samtron 17" crt is malfunction (low brightness).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Heck is the G4 still a G4


yes. its a dual 800mhz with l3 cache problems*, the graphics card is msi geforce4 ti 4600 using mac bios

*everytime i power up i need to press the reset button to work well


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Took this pic just now after a quick straightening up:


----------



## LeoYunta

It's done !


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> It's done !


What monitions are those?
Very clean setup, I like it.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> What monitions are those?
> Very clean setup, I like it.


Thank you.

Crossover 27" 1440p ; Really cheap on ebay and amazing. I had 0 dead pixel.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> It's done !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


KRK 8's nice! How do you think they sound? Still thinking about buying them too....









How do you connect them? I can't see the cables, do you run them through the wall?


----------



## BradleyW

My Computer Room is a bit of a mess right now!


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My Computer Room is a bit of a mess right now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


must be if you had to abandon it for you dinning room table???


----------



## atarione

not sure if i have enough speakers / stereo gear in here???


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> must be if you had to abandon it for you dinning room table???


OK, my PC room is my main room lol!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> not sure if i have enough speakers / stereo gear in here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Eh, another pair of speakers won't hurt, there's an asian superstition about the number four!







And only one pair of headphones?









Edit: Aka, I don't see any problems ^_^


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> KRK 8's nice! How do you think they sound? Still thinking about buying them too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you connect them? I can't see the cables, do you run them through the wall?


Hi,

they sound amazing for the price! I used them only for working with ableton, but they are also good for playin and listenin music! Very Neutral

They weren't connected on the picture, cause I'm still waiting my new external sound card.


----------



## lurker2501

Probably already posted, but I forgot so whatever.


----------



## dman811

Color coordination







I like.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Probably already posted, but I forgot so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I spot a VF-25 from Macross Frontier


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Moved my tower on top of the desk. I think I'm going to switch to an LG ultra wide monitor and get rid of my duals.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

See a lot of people posting pics of their machines running without a side panel. Noise and dust doesn't bother you at all?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> See a lot of people posting pics of their machines running without a side panel. Noise and dust doesn't bother you at all?


I clean mine quite often and I can't hear any background noise with my headphones on and volume up.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> See a lot of people posting pics of their machines running without a side panel. Noise and dust doesn't bother you at all?


With only three silent fans on the rad I wound't be able to hear the noise even if I tried to. Dust is not an issue as I have filters on everything including the psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I spot a VF-25 from Macross Frontier


Yes it is.


----------



## bryce

Been moved into this apartment for like 8 months and I still don't have my office like I want it. It sucks not being able to do what you want to do or know how to do it.

What to do with all this stuff I have, it's mainly just small knick knacks (sata cables, etc). Any ideas? Those two containers in the closet are just complete crap and feels like I can smash it with one finger.



http://imgur.com/V9mgMd1




http://imgur.com/L37OVs3


----------



## MocoIMO

I used to have those containers but anything on top of them would cause problems opening/closing the top drawer so now I switched to this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20275885/ paired with these http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00138432/ in my closet.

It personally seemed like a bad idea at first because my storage closet is about half of your size but it gave me so much space and organization with all my cables/spare parts being put away nicely and a little label on each one. I also left two shelves without baskets so I could have all my 360/PS3 games + current mb/video card boxes for easy access(if/when I need). If I happen to accidentally leave it open when people come by it actually looks neat so I don't have to rush to hide my hoarders/rats nest of supplies







For a nice looking/useful storage solution it fit my price range perfectly so I can't complain


----------



## bryce

That actually looks nice. I'll look into it. Only problem is Ikea is like 4 hours from me and I'd like to see it personally before buying it online. Maybe I can make a trip out there this week sometime.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> That actually looks nice. I'll look into it. Only problem is Ikea is like 4 hours from me and I'd like to see it personally before buying it online. Maybe I can make a trip out there this week sometime.


There's an IKEA location in Charlotte which is a 2 hour 40 minute drive from my house in Henderson, essentially farther away than you in Raleigh if your location under your name is still relevant.


----------



## bryce

Is it? Last I checked it said it was like 3 hours or so from me.


----------



## dman811

According to this it's 2 hours and 40 minutes from my front door to IKEA.


----------



## bryce

Same length of time, maybe 5mins shorter from me. That's still way to far just for one thing though and the trip back.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Same length of time, maybe 5mins shorter from me. That's still way to far just for one thing though and the trip back.


If you just moved in to a new apartment I am sure there is all kinds of stuff you could use at Ikea.

They have so much stuff.

I can never walk out of there with less than two carts.


----------



## dman811

Mine, it's not exactly perfect and I have to deal with it in this configuration because my house is on the market and it needs to look appealing to potential buyers. Sorry about the quality, it's a crappy P&S.


----------



## Thaerel

Here some pictures of my gaming room/rig








Let me know what u guys think


----------



## iBored

Ooo someone's stepped up to z97 fast.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Ooo someone's stepped up to z97 fast.


The Hero VI is Z87...


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Mine, it's not exactly perfect and I have to deal with it in this configuration because my house is on the market and it needs to look appealing to potential buyers. Sorry about the quality, it's a crappy P&S.


I like the desk


----------



## dman811

Thanks, it's hand built by my great-grandfather. I need to strip the paint off of it and then stain it and it will be used as a writing desk after I move.


----------



## GermanyChris

I personally wouldn't futz with it, it's fine black and that's how it was created just leave it be


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I personally wouldn't futz with it, it's fine black and that's how it was created just leave it be


It was originally wood actually, my mom painted it to match the chair rail in my room.


----------



## Seredin

Couple small changes. Still trying to decide if they're worthy of being called "upgrades" or not.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Couple small changes. Still trying to decide if they're worthy of being called "upgrades" or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WASD V2 or Code? Gib me your SSK


----------



## SalisburySteak

What skin is that?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WASD V2 or Code? Gib me your SSK


Code. I like my SSK








Still haven't decided if I like the feel of Greens more than BS. I need to take the o-rings off, just been too busy lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> What skin is that?


For the Foobar? Search MetrOH on DeviantArt.


----------



## Juliotech

Hello Guys, here is my setup!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juliotech*
> 
> Hello Guys, here is my setup!!!


Which house are you rooting for?


----------



## infernoRS

Guess I have to read Feast for Crows again while waiting for the last 3 episodes...


----------



## testudoaubreii

I spent way too much time looking through this thread







. Awesome setups, though. I really enjoyed looking at them.

I was finally able to talk my wife into letting me have a bigger room to make into a media/game room. This is just the initial stage, do it is very bare right now. I plan on trying to do something cool with it, maybe like a Star Trek like bridge theme or a pirate captain's quarters or something lol. I can do whatever with it.

I am open to ideas, if you all have any to offer. Anyhow, here it is;


----------



## soundx98

It looks very comfortable just the way it stand

(Maybe a Game of Thrones Dungeon motiff. Contact Rent-A-Lannister for dwarves)


----------



## testudoaubreii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> It looks very comfortable just the way it stand
> 
> (Maybe a Game of Thrones Dungeon motiff. Contact Rent-A-Lannister for dwarves)


lol...I was kind of thinking about that, too. Or, maybe make custom gaming/movie/show memorabilia and decorate it a bit with my own stuff.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testudoaubreii*
> 
> lol...I was kind of thinking about that, too. Or, maybe make custom gaming/movie/show memorabilia and decorate it a bit with my own stuff.


I vote that you put a moon door in it.


----------



## bxrdj




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*


Looks lovely, and nice Novation Bass Station II. I'm so envious ^_^ (Sure, I could order one in eventually, but no room on the desk for one)


----------



## zecumbe

Little update adding a bigger mouse pad to acomodate keyboard & mouse


----------



## Unknownm

New case, moved monitors around little bit


----------



## feznz

just a table top in place made out of some ancient Kauri.


----------



## dman811

Awesome setup!


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*


I am assuming those are bearings that you have found a use for? exy headphone holders if so


----------



## feznz

Thanks









Yes they are bearings spare parts to a samming machine we scrapped
I am thinking of making the other one into a lazy Susan as I still got about ½ M² of wood left


----------



## FerranMac

My Little Pet Monster


----------



## Kittencake

enough screens lol


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*
> 
> My Little Pet Monster


Haha. I like that. Is that Eve Online? Also, where did you get that chair?


----------



## FerranMac

Yeah that's Eve, chair was from amazon, has a stereo and subwoofer built in, but I wouldn't recommend it at all. It's about as comfortable as sitting on a marble bench for 10 hours. I especially hate the wooden support beam that keeps your butt from crushing the subwoofer, it tends to cut off the circulation to the legs. I definitely getting a new chair soon.


----------



## Muskaos

Alright, another person losing at Eve.


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*
> 
> Yeah that's Eve, chair was from amazon, has a stereo and subwoofer built in, but I wouldn't recommend it at all. It's about as comfortable as sitting on a marble bench for 10 hours. I especially hate the wooden support beam that keeps your butt from crushing the subwoofer, it tends to cut off the circulation to the legs. I definitely getting a new chair soon.


Located in the arms of the chair are sold distinction mouse pad?
Where did you get?


----------



## FerranMac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> Located in the arms of the chair are sold distinction mouse pad?
> Where did you get?


Here is the link for the MOBO Ergonomic station. That is what I have on the chair arms, the tray under the keyboard is also apart of it.

*BUT* I would *NOT* recommend this product, sure it looks great and the two pads attached to the arms are capable of folding over, but the hinges are plastic and crap. The hinges broke in the first month and there was no way to fix them, I even tried molding putty and super glue and I couldn't save it. Also they can't even take the slightest pressure, if you accidentally used it to re-position yourself in the chair you would instantly snap the hinges. It's a great idea but an absolutely crap quality, I wish there were more companies making things similar to it just of better quality.
















http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_7/180-8050439-3000252?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=mobo%20ergonomic%20computer%20station&sprefix=mobo+er%2Caps%2C203&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Amobo%20ergonomic%20computer%20station


----------



## Schematics

Just moved into a new home.

My fiance's rig is on the left, and mine is on the right



My phone takes crappy pictures...


----------



## CO11WRX

Here are some pics from my basement setup. I suck at taking pictures so I apologize for the quality. Ill grab some more pics for my upstairs setup later. EDIT: added a few more pics of the office and bedroom setups.


----------



## falcon26

I would like to get this...

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10116651/

But I would also like a pull out keyboard tray to house my mouse and keyboard. Does Ikea sell something like this? I have searched the website but have come up empty. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

I call it the Frankendesk.

Definitely not as impressive of some of the setups here, but it does its job.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I would like to get this...
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10116651/
> 
> But I would also like a pull out keyboard tray to house my mouse and keyboard. Does Ikea sell something like this? I have searched the website but have come up empty. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


There's a lot of DIY blog entries for the Besta for such a thing, I know my store in CT had had some pull out trays but they're unlisted on the site. I'd check Amazon or a office supply site and there's a few links down below of DIY stuff:

Link 1

Link 2

The 2nd link shows the older pullout they offered


----------



## falcon26

What about painting my old desk? I really love it. And would love to just spray paint it with some vinyl spray paint flat black?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmDay

I thought about spray painting my desk. But wouldn't it not be smooth and possibly stickytextured?


----------



## Unknownm

with tablet.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I thought about spray painting my desk. But wouldn't it not be smooth and possibly stickytextured?


Only if you didn't let it sit and dry for the recommended time specified on the spray can. I like to add a day or two onto that time frame though because your hands and peripherals will be on it and you don't want to take any chances.


----------



## swOrd_fish

^ carbon fiber vinyl sticker on desk looks nice too.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> with tablet.


How you liking that case? I've been thinking of switching my build to one when I can afford it, possibly.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> How you liking that case? I've been thinking of switching my build to one when I can afford it, possibly.


Can't speak for the person, but I love that case. I have the black version. Love having a seperate side for all the wires and power supply, etc to stay in.


----------



## nabarun




----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*
> 
> Yeah that's Eve, chair was from amazon, has a stereo and subwoofer built in, but I wouldn't recommend it at all. It's about as comfortable as sitting on a marble bench for 10 hours. I especially hate the wooden support beam that keeps your butt from crushing the subwoofer, it tends to cut off the circulation to the legs. I definitely getting a new chair soon.


i've come to the conclusion that the best chair would have to be custom made.

with computers we all custom make computers.

then we search for desks and those too we really have to custom make them but most of us here don't want to turn into carpenters.

with chairs too the best chair really would be a single sofa seat raised to desk height. but they can't be sold that way cause they'd cost too much to ship. ikea killed the furniture stores cause they're furniture can be easily assembled.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> How you liking that case? I've been thinking of switching my build to one when I can afford it, possibly.


im sorry for not replying sooner, normally i get a email when someone quotes me

If you have the money for it, get it. there is so much room


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FerranMac*
> 
> Yeah that's Eve, chair was from amazon, has a stereo and subwoofer built in, but I wouldn't recommend it at all. It's about as comfortable as sitting on a marble bench for 10 hours. I especially hate the wooden support beam that keeps your butt from crushing the subwoofer, it tends to cut off the circulation to the legs. I definitely getting a new chair soon.
> 
> 
> 
> i've come to the conclusion that the best chair would have to be custom made.
> 
> with computers we all custom make computers.
> 
> then we search for desks and those too we really have to custom make them but most of us here don't want to turn into carpenters.
> 
> 
> 
> with chairs too the best chair really would be a single sofa seat raised to desk height. but they can't be sold that way cause they'd cost too much to ship. ikea killed the furniture stores cause they're furniture can be easily assembled.
Click to expand...

Proper chair for computer work should be able to do at least two things: support your posture and allow you to change the way you're sitting.
"single sofa seat" chair can't do that. Best chairs designed for that purpose are rather orthopaedic | ergonomic, not living-room-comfy.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> ikea killed the furniture stores cause they're furniture can be easily assembled.


Well, they're equally easy to disassemble, use them and they'll disintegrate before long.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Proper chair for computer work should be able to do at least two things: support your posture and allow you to change the way you're sitting.
> "single sofa seat" chair can't do that. Best chairs designed for that purpose are rather orthopaedic | ergonomic, not living-room-comfy.


Fan of a lot of Herman Millers here so I do agree


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Proper chair for computer work should be able to do at least two things: support your posture and allow you to change the way you're sitting.
> "single sofa seat" chair can't do that. Best chairs designed for that purpose are rather orthopaedic | ergonomic, not living-room-comfy.


Eh, just make it a techy living room and they'll fit in? ^_^ I'd ~love~ to replace my chair (and my spouse's!!) with a Herman Miller or Steel Case chair. Heck, I could probably just drag/carry the box from my nearby Steel Case retailer as I literally live about a seven minute walk away from them so it would almost be faster to walk than it would for them to load it into a truck and deliver it!









It's just a case of having the several hundred dollars per chair to do it, but we're getting there now that our computers are more or less around where we want for specs

Note for those wondering why my comments might seem a tad odd - I'm married to a tech-geek, and we're both perfectly content with me having a curved 11' wide desk plus his 70" wide desk in our living room. Spousal acceptance factor is something I don't have to worry about, at least for most things computer related, so my opinion might be a tad coloured because of this ^_^


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, just make it a techy living room and they'll fit in? ^_^ I'd ~love~ to replace my chair (and my spouse's!!) with a Herman Miller or Steel Case chair. Heck, I could probably just drag/carry the box from my nearby Steel Case retailer as I literally live about a seven minute walk away from them so it would almost be faster to walk than it would for them to load it into a truck and deliver it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a case of having the several hundred dollars per chair to do it, but we're getting there now that our computers are more or less around where we want for specs
> 
> Note for those wondering why my comments might seem a tad odd - I'm married to a tech-geek, and we're both perfectly content with me having a curved 11' wide desk plus his 70" wide desk in our living room. Spousal acceptance factor is something I don't have to worry about, at least for most things computer related, so my opinion might be a tad coloured because of this ^_^


I'd still say more folding less chair, and definitely a dedicated gaming rig.

11' of desk? That sounds like heaven, I can imagine all of the monitors I would have on it connected to like 10 (more accurate number is 50) computers. 90% of those computers would be folding 24/7 as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'd still say more folding less chair, and definitely a dedicated gaming rig.
> 
> 11' of desk? That sounds like heaven, I can imagine all of the monitors I would have on it connected to like 10 (more accurate number is 50) computers. 90% of those computers would be folding 24/7 as well.


It is nice to have my Logitech K710+, an Akai Max49 MIDI/CV/USB keyboard (i use the CV with my modular synth), a Native Instruments Maschine (on Maschine stand to angle it towards me), an Arturia MiniBrute, a Korg Electribe ER-1 mk.II, PLUS my tower on the desk. I could probably fit my current tower PLUS a folding rig, but we'll see where a dedicated folding rig goes when that eventually happens.

There's also currently two 21.5" monitors, but with my current setup I can easily get triple 27" displays set up, although it would probably be easier to sneak in studio monitor speakers if I went with triple 24's. It will all depend on how things look when there's spare money to do all that fun stuff ^_^

How it was back in October 2013 - http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/32670#post_21014914
How it is now (more or less - it's kind of messier right now







) - http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/34090#post_21707913

Pretty much the only real change from then is that I've added in coasters for drinks, changed out the rig, returned the TKL keyboard (they just don't work for me), and obviously tidied up a lot of the stuff behind/around the desk. Oh, and moved the monitors down, they were too high up on the bridge (the upper platform). I've also changed where things are in my racks (each of the side racks has an ART PB4x4Pro power filter/surge protector, and I moved the audio interface down to the left side rack). I probably should take some new pictures, and I'll seriously contemplate doing that probably this upcoming weekend - we're just in the middle of redecorating and/or moving various things around in our living room. I also should really take some FULL ROOM pics, since this is a room thread


----------



## dman811

That is a huge difference there. Wow... Wow. Whenever I finish modelling my dream house I will post pics of it here. I almost want to 3D print it... but that would probably take too much material.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That is a huge difference there. Wow... Wow. Whenever I finish modelling my dream house I will post pics of it here. I almost want to 3D print it... but that would probably take too much material.


I'm not going to lie - it is quite lovely to have it all at my fingertips ^_^ I should probably use it more often though


----------



## SLOWION

Made some changes to my setup recently

*Old*


*New*




Anyone have any suggestions for cable management? I could use some help there









I also made a video, watch it if you're bored


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for cable management? I could use some help there


You might know it by the pics of my office but i have a lot experience with [semi successfully] using different cable management aides/tools/things.

Personally I like the velcro strips a lot more than zip ties because they're so much easier to get undone/re-do if something needs adjusting. There's also some different methods of wrapping up cables together and attaching them to the bottom of a desk with double sided tape or whatever. There's actually these kind of looped...i don' t know clamps for lack of a better term that I use that I found at home depot. They're orange and circular and it's real easy to close and open them. I don't know if that helped. Also, nice youtube channel. There's a thread in the PC gaming forum if you want to share your steam streaming video...


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> You might know it by the pics of my office but i have a lot experience with [semi successfully] using different cable management aides/tools/things.
> 
> Personally I like the velcro strips a lot more than zip ties because they're so much easier to get undone/re-do if something needs adjusting. There's also some different methods of wrapping up cables together and attaching them to the bottom of a desk with double sided tape or whatever. There's actually these kind of looped...i don' t know clamps for lack of a better term that I use that I found at home depot. They're orange and circular and it's real easy to close and open them. I don't know if that helped. Also, nice youtube channel. There's a thread in the PC gaming forum if you want to share your steam streaming video...


Thanks for the info! Yeah I used to have my cables zip tied and what a pain when it was time to move stuff around









I try to avoid using them in my PC as well.

I'll have to look at getting some velcro straps. I think that would be a good match with this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


----------



## TheReciever

My free desk and its "expansions" which were also free. Just built more on it recently, working well so far!

Got a stand on the left and I screwed on a shelf from an old book shelf on the right


----------



## RushiMP

New personal project has led to a predictable but inevitable new workstation.

New workstation means new new video cards which of course means moar monitors.

No replacement for displacement.

Dell Precision T5600 2P Xeon

Dell Optiplex i7


----------



## rotorr00t

RushiMP,

That wall art is great, where did you get it?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Proper chair for computer work should be able to do at least two things: support your posture and allow you to change the way you're sitting.
> "single sofa seat" chair can't do that. Best chairs designed for that purpose are rather orthopaedic | ergonomic, not living-room-comfy.


the most comfortable chair wouldn't be the most economically made chair. the furniture companies gotta find the balance for what makes sense to their bottomline.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorr00t*
> 
> RushiMP,
> 
> That wall art is great, where did you get it?


http://www.greatbigcanvas.com/

The often have sales up to 50% off near holidays. I have bought most of the wall art in my house from them.


----------



## rotorr00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> http://www.greatbigcanvas.com/
> 
> The often have sales up to 50% off near holidays. I have bought most of the wall art in my house from them.


Thanks, they are having a 45% sale right now and have some great stuff!


----------



## Jakestax

Here is My Imgur album:



http://imgur.com/MpsQK


----------



## dean_8486

New flat new setup


----------



## dman811

Very nice setup!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




UPS and controller storage.

Sub hidden under my bed. Having two subs within three feet of me is nice.

She really wanted to be in a picture...


Out of sight, out of mind...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New flat new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That cable management tho


----------



## bxrdj

Here is my latest update:


----------



## ManOnFire

Wheres that desk from dean?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New flat new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That Cable Management


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*


That Microsoft keyboard is so popular, I have one and I've even seen atleast a couple of camgirls with them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That Microsoft keyboard is so popular, I have one and I've even seen atleast a couple of camgirls with them.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That Microsoft keyboard is so popular, I have one and I've even seen atleast a couple of camgirls with them.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That Microsoft keyboard is so popular, I have one and I've even seen atleast a couple of camgirls with them.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Here is my latest update:


All that audio gear... and beats headphones









They'd castrate you over at Head-Fi


----------



## phillyd

Any recommendations for a simple, black surface about 28-32" deep and 68-74" wide. Cheap but very sturdy. I also need something to hold it. Cabinets are preferred, and some kind of lip along the back of the desk to put cables behind. The desk needs to be no taller than 28" tall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> All that audio gear... and beats headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd castrate you over at Head-Fi


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any recommendations for a simple, black surface about 28-32" deep and 68-74" wide. Cheap but very sturdy. I also need something to hold it. Cabinets are preferred, and some kind of lip along the back of the desk to put cables behind. The desk needs to be no taller than 28" tall.
> My thoughts exactly.


Can't beat a free pair of headphones from a friend that is working for beats


----------



## Remix65




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Can't beat a free pair of headphones from a friend that is working for beats


That wouldn't happen to be ProfessorBX at all, would it? I know, totally random question, but hey, Mark @ DJWorx keeps going on about how they "finally got a guy in there"







And this might be heresy for some of the audio guys, but aren't those pairs of Beats one of the ones that are decent in comparison with other relatively similarly priced djing headphones?


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New flat new setup


Those cables!







Teach us your ways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That Microsoft keyboard is so popular, I have one and *I've even seen atleast a couple of camgirls with them*.


Link?


----------



## maynard14




----------



## m98custom1212

My newest setup:


----------



## .Sup




----------



## dman811

Very zen, but what about the computer?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Very zen, but what about the computer?


Its on the first pic


----------



## dman811

Barely.


----------



## FerminTigas




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*


Very... yellow... and minimalist. Nice.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*


How quiet is that overhead AC? I've got two window units in my office due to only having one vent from the HVAC system. =/ Needless to say it can get quite loud in my office.


----------



## Krysin

Hey guys thought id post my setup here since Ive undergone a lot of changes. Ive got my PC and this TV Setup in a spare 'kids' sized bedroom.

Photo of my desk setup, 3 x 27" Samsung monitors. (note the middle screen only shows brighter in photos not in person lol)
I also only just got that red box up top today-its a old CD holder, which ill be painting black and white, hopefully tomorrow if its not raining.


Pics of my rig - love purple haha. Cable management isn't the best atm as im waiting on a white audio extension cable to arrive before finishing that. Ive also got a white led fan on its way for the back.




Thought id include a pic of my TV setup.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How quiet is that overhead AC? I've got two window units in my office due to only having one vent from the HVAC system. =/ Needless to say it can get quite loud in my office.


I can barely hear the sound of my AC even at sleep time. The noise of the window type AC is one of the reason I've chosen a spit type.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> I can barely hear the sound of my AC even at sleep time. The noise of the window type AC is one of the reason I've chosen a spit type.


Hmm.. I might have to look into that depending on the price. Quiet and cool sounds a lot nicer than 20th BTUs of window units.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*


that was nice and neat Fermin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hmm.. I might have to look into that depending on the price. Quiet and cool sounds a lot nicer than 20th BTUs of window units.


you cant go wrong with the split [inverter type]. might be bit pricey as compared with the conventional ones but easy on the power than the latter, runs whisper quiet too.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krysin*
> 
> Hey guys thought id post my setup here since Ive undergone a lot of changes. Ive got my PC and this TV Setup in a spare 'kids' sized bedroom.
> 
> Photo of my desk setup, 3 x 27" Samsung monitors. (note the middle screen only shows brighter in photos not in person lol)
> I also only just got that red box up top today-its a old CD holder, which ill be painting black and white, hopefully tomorrow if its not raining.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of my rig - love purple haha. Cable management isn't the best atm as im waiting on a white audio extension cable to arrive before finishing that. Ive also got a white led fan on its way for the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought id include a pic of my TV setup.


Is that Princesse Mononoke? Great movie, one of the best i've watched.

Edit: After closer inspection, nope it's not Princesse Mononoke, but the character resemblance is very close.


----------



## Krysin

Very close haha it is ghibli








Tales from earthsea, i own the collection love those movies =)


----------



## bxrdj

I started building my Man cave this weekend, starting with this lovely desk for the studio ... can't wait to hookup all of my gear to this command center haha


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I started building my Man cave this weekend, starting with this lovely desk for the studio ... can't wait to hookup all of my gear to this command center haha


:O What's that desk.


----------



## bxrdj

This is the one - in black:

http://www.omnirax.com/index.php/DisplayProduct/0-118


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> I started building my Man cave this weekend, starting with this lovely desk for the studio ... can't wait to hookup all of my gear to this command center haha


That is a sexy desk...


----------



## dman811

How tall is the area where they show the computer on the page you linked?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> This is the one - in black:
> 
> http://www.omnirax.com/index.php/DisplayProduct/0-118


Very sweet desk, but damn is it out of my price range. I think mine came to $80 usd. I only got this one because I thought $300 was a lot. Damn I want that desk, better start saving pennies, lol.


----------



## bxrdj

to be honest, I found it on Craigslist for $500 and my wife talked the person down to $150 (mad skills haha) ... when I picked it up, the guy was one of audio engineers on The Walking Dead ... I got super lucky

Dman I think the site has the actual specs with the dimensions and everything, not home right now to measure ...


----------



## bxrdj

http://www.omnirax.com/content/pdf/OmniDesk%20Schematic%202-28-11.pdf


----------



## dman811

Unless I'm completely missing it I can't find the height, when you get home would you mind measuring it?


----------



## bxrdj

its 36 and 1/2 inches as per the schematics (they are at the bottom of the page) I linked it in my previous post


----------



## dman811

That's what I get for not refreshing.


----------



## Loosenut

I checked out some of those desks on the site, while they are very nice....I would not pay 2-4k for a desk. check out the weight on some of these things, 400lbs practially?!!

I say you got a good deal on the desk all considering.


----------



## Fade2Black

I can't wait until my station is finished, I think you will all like it








Who's waiting for deliveries? got a LED strip light and a new chair in the mail


----------



## bxrdj

I think mine is around 290LB but has wheels on the bottom ... I like it sturdy so i can hang a bunch of equipment on it


----------



## vlps5122

rather off topic question but for those of you with multiple monitors of differing resolutions, is the mouse dpi annoying when transferring between monitors? like 2400 dpi on a 1440p is 2000 dpi on a 1080p monitor so would it be annoying setting mouse dpi to 2400 for my main 1440p monitor and when i transition into my 1080p monitor, the mouse will be flying fast due to the higher dpi meant for the 1440p monitor


----------



## jameyscott

Not for me, but then again I use a low dpi of 1200.


----------



## xDuBz201

moved some stuff around... my set up look like now







My Vintage-Ish Collection.


----------



## dman811

Nice room!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krysin*
> 
> Hey guys thought id post my setup here since Ive undergone a lot of changes. Ive got my PC and this TV Setup in a spare 'kids' sized bedroom.
> 
> Photo of my desk setup, 3 x 27" Samsung monitors. (note the middle screen only shows brighter in photos not in person lol)
> I also only just got that red box up top today-its a old CD holder, which ill be painting black and white, hopefully tomorrow if its not raining.
> 
> 
> Pics of my rig - love purple haha. Cable management isn't the best atm as im waiting on a white audio extension cable to arrive before finishing that. Ive also got a white led fan on its way for the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought id include a pic of my TV setup.


how does GW2 work with triple Screen? Is it any good or not? maybe I should buy 3rd monitor if it is xD


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> how does GW2 work with triple Screen? Is it any good or not? maybe I should buy 3rd monitor if it is xD


maybe he doesn't run in triple monitor.. because I don't I'm usually doing a couple thing while gaming


----------



## c00lkatz

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krysin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> how does GW2 work with triple Screen? Is it any good or not? maybe I should buy 3rd monitor if it is xD


Absolutely love it, GW2 has certainly put a bit of love towards us multi-monitor people. Honestly seeing GW2 in triple in person is the primary reason i upgraded.


----------



## xDuBz201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Nice room!


Thank You!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krysin*
> 
> Absolutely love it, GW2 has certainly put a bit of love towards us multi-monitor people. Honestly seeing GW2 in triple in person is the primary reason i upgraded.


triple monitor it is then







just recently started playing again after 2 years xD it's quite fun when you're not alone xD


----------



## bxrdj

Here is my first version of the new garage setup ... I did not feel like doing anything to the garage itself or now so its just the desk that is setup, but im really happy with it ...


----------



## soundx98

looks fun as hale!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> triple monitor it is then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just recently started playing again after 2 years xD it's quite fun when you're not alone xD


Not sure if it has changed yet but I was able to only run tri portrait at 4757x2560 maybe twice, I'm sure it's even more friendly for the higher resolutions now that 4k is an actual purchasable standard but I haven't touched it in years


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Here is my first version of the new garage setup ... I did not feel like doing anything to the garage itself or now so its just the desk that is setup, but im really happy with it ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Out of sheer curiosity, how do you find the Volcas plus Bass Station II? Oh, and lovely desk! ^_^


----------



## Nemesis158

Here is my setup, more or less:


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Here is my setup, more or less:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I should be distracted by the huge desk space, but that herd steals the spot light every time :3


----------



## Krysin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Here is my setup, more or less:


Love the ponies xD

should grab some black paint and paint those legs will make that desk look heaps better =)


----------



## Nemesis158

I'm actually planning on building a new desk at some point if i get a chance...


----------



## bxrdj

Here is a hi rez photo of some updates to my rig ...


----------



## bxrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, how do you find the Volcas plus Bass Station II? Oh, and lovely desk! ^_^


Now that I have them all midi synced they are a lot of fun ... volca keys in particular is giving me some great results - the bass station is a beast


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Now that I have them all midi synced they are a lot of fun ... volca keys in particular is giving me some great results - the bass station is a beast


Great to hear! I've considered picking one up, but a new desk is in order first (much as I love my current one, I'll get some of the living room back ~plus~ more space to work with if I go with an Ikea Galant setup, AND my turntables/stand will blend in seamlessly with the rest once it's all said and done)


----------



## rjm0827

New apt all to myself! The SO calls it the nerd bunker, but what does she know... Pics are from iPhone so quality is meh.

X-Star 2560x1440 monitor and I LOVE it. Upgrading to the LG 3440x1440 soon though.


Only place I had for my second screen due to space limitations. All I use to for is to monitor FPS, CPU usage, etc..


My AVR running my JBL's on my desktop.


My living room that is directly beside me. Just recently picked up the Polk surround, AVR, TV, and WiiU!


Matching surrounds and my home-made speaker stands!


Overview of everything. I absolutely love my new place.


----------



## dman811

Very cozy!


----------



## tiran

Very nice... :thumbup:


----------



## baird gow

Posting my first setup to my latest update today
my current audio set up incase anyone is wondering what things are:
Audio-GD Power Cable→ PS Audio Power Plant P5 Power Regenerator→ W8+F2K+FLAC→Lacie Flat USB cable→Audio-GD Reference 10.32 TCXO clock upgrade (Pangea AC-9 Power Cable)→Hifiman HE-6, Audio Technica AD700, Beyer DT 770 80ohm OR Emotiva XPA-2→Energy RC-10
2008 High School set up


NOW College set up


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Posting my first setup to my latest update today
> -snip-


Super jelly of that Audio...especially the Emotiva amp. Nice


----------



## iamwardicus

Amazing audio setup Baird! I need to get pics of my humble rig taken... but I can't keep my desk clean long enough to do it


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

same old rig and stuff, New Eyefinity setup

Will post again when I have my case set up.


----------



## dman811

2-way eyefinity?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> same old rig and stuff, New Eyefinity setup
> 
> Will post again when I have my case set up.


I always felt 2x16:9 or even better 2x16:10 was the best aspect going.. end of. Its better than 21:9 too. But those damn bezels again









wish someone would make a custom 2 x 16:10 curved screen @ 5120 × 3200


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> I always felt 2x16:9 or even better 2x16:10 was the best aspect going.. end of. Its better than 21:9 too. But those damn bezels again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish someone would make a custom 2 x 16:10 curved screen @ 5120 × 3200


Yeah those are 2x 16:9 3200x900 total resolution. 32:9 aspect.
The bezels take some time to get used to bezels, but once you do and you get in game and focus into the game it's almost like they aren't there. I do want to debezel them to get the smallest bezel possible with an even placement together.
I could move up to 1080P but I'm already pushing the limit of my GPU's resolution support. 2.88 megapixels for this screen right now.
Not easy to handle for my HD7970M, which unfortunately is still one of 2 most powerful AMD GPUs for gaming laptops.

I'll have to wait till I can mod my laptop to utilize a desktop GPU (externally) to go for higher resolutions.
I wanna get an R9 290X or the R9 390X if its out by the time i get the money.
Perhaps ditch these monitors and geta a 21:9 monitor


----------



## dman811

Why not get a desktop when you have the money?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why not get a desktop when you have the money?


Why build a desktop for a far greater price when I can mod and just use the Hardware that I already have?
my CPU is an Intel Core i7 3740QM OC'd to 4.05ghz all cores, 12GB ddr3 1866mhz RAM 1941mhz OC, 2x60GB SSD+750GB HDD, Sound Recon 3Di audiocard, Motherboard with Intel NIC, More than capable CPU cooling that handles the OC wonderfully, and other things I don't have to buy to build a brand new desktop.
the i7 3740QM is only marginally slower than its 3770K desktop counter part(same ivybridge cores, just a reduced number of pins and power support), I have excellent RAM, and a proven motherboard.
Plus If I remove the dedicated GPU(MXM slot) graphics card that free's up extra power for the CPU and I could try for a higher overclock. I still have cooling headroom on my CPU cooling even at 4.15ghz when gaming for 12~16hours a day.

I could build a whole new desktop to my desired spec for 1800~2400$, or I can mod the laptop right now to the spec I want for 770$
135$ for eGPU conversion parts,
550$ for an R9 290X
70$ for a PSU

I'd have to spend a lot more money to build a desktop that'd outperform the hardware I already have, with the exception of the video card.
Mod the laptop with the parts and GPU I want, and save the cash for other things.
The performance lost with the eGPU mod was i think around 15% ish, which with a 290X is still significantly faster than my current GPU which is the equivalent of an HD 7870 2GB

Plus I could disconnect the GPU and still use the laptop when it needs to be mobile.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why build a desktop for a far greater price when I can mod and just use the Hardware that I already have?
> my CPU is an Intel Core i7 3740QM OC'd to 4.05ghz all cores, 12GB ddr3 1866mhz RAM 1941mhz OC, 2x60GB SSD+750GB HDD, Sound Recon 3Di audiocard, Motherboard with Intel NIC, More than capable CPU cooling that handles the OC wonderfully, and other things I don't have to buy to build a brand new desktop.
> the i7 3740QM is only marginally slower than its 3770K desktop counter part(same ivybridge cores, just a reduced number of pins and power support), I have excellent RAM, and a proven motherboard.
> Plus If I remove the dedicated GPU(MXM slot) graphics card that free's up extra power for the CPU and I could try for a higher overclock. I still have cooling headroom on my CPU cooling even at 4.15ghz when gaming for 12~16hours a day.
> 
> I could build a whole new desktop to my desired spec for 1800~2400$, or I can mod the laptop right now to the spec I want for 770$
> 135$ for eGPU conversion parts,
> 550$ for an R9 290X
> 70$ for a PSU
> 
> I'd have to spend a lot more money to build a desktop that'd outperform the hardware I already have, with the exception of the video card.
> Mod the laptop with the parts and GPU I want, and save the cash for other things.
> The performance lost with the eGPU mod was i think around 15% ish, which with a 290X is still significantly faster than my current GPU which is the equivalent of an HD 7870 2GB
> 
> Plus I could disconnect the GPU and still use the laptop when it needs to be mobile.


If you spent $1200-1500 right now, you'd have so much room for improvement and upgrade that it would easily save you money in the long run.


----------



## dman811

And then the laptop could still be your mobile computer.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you spent $1200-1500 right now, you'd have so much room for improvement and upgrade that it would easily save you money in the long run.


Not really until there's something that has a significant performance margin over ivybridge. Haswell isn't worth the amount of parts I'd have to pick up to get any real push ahead of my laptop's i7 3740.
It simply wouldn't be worth the money for the power increase.
Later on when Skylake comes out would be the time to build a new desktop for me.
CPU 320$ Motherboard 170$ cooling, ect.
The hardware I have now is still relevant, except the GPU, so if I get a flagship GPU(R9 290X) that handles all the games I'm playing on ultimate/ultra at 3200x900, I'd just put it in the new build when the time comes, plus if I get PSU that can go into a desktop build down the line, I'd be spending just 135$(eGPU mod parts)in the end to extend the gaming life of my current setup until I can build a new desktop with the parts I want in it.


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> same old rig and stuff, New Eyefinity setup
> 
> Will post again when I have my case set up.


its definitely unique and one of a kind. but for a good reason. that bezel smack right in the middle would bother me to no end. cant even see the character.


----------



## bryce

Looks like someone has a small project to do. de-bezel time!


----------



## Fade2Black

i bought the corsair graphite 230t in grey, but at the same time i still like the bitfenix prodigy M...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Looks like someone has a small project to do. de-bezel time!


I would love too, but I've got a serious lack of tools and stuffs...


----------



## Fade2Black

Not even a screwdriver?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fade2Black*
> 
> Not even a screwdriver?


I got a few screw drivers, but the bezel on the asus is a bit tricky. I can pull off the front bezel to the dell monitor pretty easy, but the Asus one, it's kinda stuck on there.
I've been too busy gaming to really get into the modding mood.
Although I got a few new parts arriving here soon, so I might just get the itch to mess with things.
Edit: Nvm I took the monitor apart lol.
Unfortunately it doesn't have a solid mount so I'd have to go make a mount for it :/


----------



## Fade2Black

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got a few new parts arriving here soon


ah, at least i'm not the only one.. earlier in this thread i posted that i was waiting for some LED lights (which still haven't arrived







) but now i have some some monitors on the way and this evening i'm ordering parts for my next rig. pretty exciting stuff. is there not a vesa mount on the monitors that you can use? i remember a monitor that i debezeled and i could still use that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fade2Black*
> 
> ah, at least i'm not the only one.. earlier in this thread i posted that i was waiting for some LED lights (which still haven't arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but now i have some some monitors on the way and this evening i'm ordering parts for my next rig. pretty exciting stuff. is there not a vesa mount on the monitors that you can use? i remember a monitor that i debezeled and i could still use that.


I have a PC case, some USB hubs and cables.

I took apart the monitors and looked at the mounting for them inside their cases and it looks like if I want to straight debezel them I'd have to put a lot of work into it to get them into their own mount and what not.
I had an alternate solution though.
I think what i'll do is a few measurements, then saw off the one side of the bezel so the edge of the monitors that will be placed together will be exposed and "stitch" the panel edges together, so I don't have to go and build original mounts and do an extra amount of work.
A cheap handsaw i'll probably only use once, and if I were to debezel the monitors anyways id pretty much be saying "screw the warranty."
Work smart, not hard.


----------



## Fade2Black

i think i know what you mean, it will look pretty good. for plastic i would use a razor saw i guess, unless you already have a handsaw


----------



## Hogwasher

Below is my "man cave"

Had to blurr out the face of the wife in the photo's. She'd kill me if I didn't









Still need to do some cable management but we're starting to get this room the way we like it


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Below is my son's and I "man cave"
> 
> Had to blurr out the face of the wife in the photo's. She'd kill me if I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to do some cable management but we're starting to get this room the way we like it
> 
> [IG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081709/width/350/height/700[/IG]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081711/width/350/height/700%5B/MG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081711/width/350/height/700[/MG[/URL]] [IG ALT=""][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081712/width/350/height/700%5B/IM]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081712/width/350/height/700[/IM[/URL]] [IG ALT=""][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081713/width/350/height/700%5B/IG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2081713/width/350/height/700[/IG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> You missed the blurr in the second and third pic.


----------



## SDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Below is my *son's* and I "man cave"
> 
> Had to blurr out the face of the *wife* in the photo's. She'd kill me if I didn't


Uhhh? What does you son think of the photos?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> Uhhh? What does your son think of the photos?


Uh? I don't think I get your implication.

He doesn't think anything.

these photo's show less then a bathing suit, the wife just doesn't want her face all over the internet with out her consent


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> You missed the blurr in the second and third pic.


Thanks









the 2nd photo isn't her that's Meg Turney


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Uh? I don't think I get your implication.
> 
> He doesn't think anything.
> 
> these photo's show less then a bathing suit, the wife just doesn't want her face all over the internet with out her consent


Does your young son look at them? That is what he is saying.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Does your young son look at them? That is what he is saying.


no he walks in and keeps his eyes closed at all times









I'll take out the son part so we can focus on the actual point of this thread.

guess when I became a dad I wasn't allowed to enjoy my wifes beauty any more


----------



## shadow5555

I Just moved to another city for a new job working at large data center for microsoft. Here is my new setup.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/10500569_10152330600672638_252130721665566556_n_zps16800c7d.jpg.html][/URL [/URL ]]


----------



## dman811

Just a tip, put all pictures inside of one spoiler.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Its his wife, whats the problem? She isn't naked so whats the big deal?


----------



## dman811

I don't see the problem either.


----------



## Hogwasher

Hey thanks guys for the understanding words.

Those photos were my 12yr anniversary present to me from my wife.... I personally find them cool as hell. Even had her autograph them like she was famous ;-)


----------



## dman811

I mean seriously, it's just the human body.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> I Just moved to another city for a new job working at large data center for microsoft. Here is my new setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/10500569_10152330600672638_252130721665566556_n_zps16800c7d.jpg.html][/URL [/URL ]]


Those steins sir







,looks nice and minimal otherwise


----------



## Methos07

My work 'office', does that count?


----------



## Hyrdo

Main preveiw of my office, Desk in the corner comes with a daily computer for gaming and checking emails. Mostly FPS games installed.
It's a little old, DDR2, but still fast as hell.

This is my Major Videogaming/Video editing workstation. My main monitor burnt out, so I'm running a small 20 inch until my replacement comes. Running a NZXT switch 810, You can check out the specs in my sig.

My Render screen, also have the N64 and Xbox 360 hooked up.

A coupe years ago, we built a loft, so I have a small bed, and a heap of replacement PC parts. Too messy to upload >


----------



## Wall Street

I will apologize in advance for my poor photography. Here is my computer room:

My PC lives in corner of my 1 bedroom apartment.
This picture include:
Horizon computer desk from Amazon, Monoprice monitor arm
DXRacer seat
Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers
Sennheliser HD-650 headphones
Unicomp Ultraclassic 103 keyboard
Logitech G100S mouse with weight removed, graphics sanded off and replacement 0.5mm skates
i-rocks mouse pad (purchased during a trip to Korea)
ASUS 21.5" "Evo" monitor

As you can see, I've used a small architect's lamp to create a bias lighting effect. This is especially useful since my wife likes to sleep in on weekends, so I can play a few rounds of Quake Live using this light instead of turning all of the lights on to wake her up or playing in the dark and destroying my eyes. The light behind the screen isn't nearly as bright as it appears in the picture.

On the floor lives the PC, the sub and the "PC upgrade funds jar" which will be next used for a Crucial 512 GB MX100 SSD. Behind the sub are cables running to 1) a 37" TV, 2) a stereo receiver, 3) a TV antenna and 4) a Logitech F310 gamepad.

The PC is was mostly built in 2010 with a few upgrades and includes:
Intel Core i5-750 processor
16 GB Corsair 1600 Mhz RAM
Biostar TPower i55 motherboard (this brand is way underrated, motherboard has been great)
Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X OC (recent upgrade purchased very cheaply via EBay, replaced a GTX 570)
Sandisk ReadyCache 32 GB SSD accelerator
1 TB Samsung Spinpoint F1
Antec Neo Eco 520W PSU

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wall Street*
> 
> I will apologize in advance for my poor photography. Here is my computer room:
> -snip-
> The PC is was mostly built in 2010 with a few upgrades and includes:
> Intel Core i5-750 processor
> 16 GB Corsair 1600 Mhz RAM
> Biostar TPower i55 motherboard (this brand is way underrated, motherboard has been great)
> Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X OC (recent upgrade purchased very cheaply via EBay, replaced a GTX 570)
> Sandisk ReadyCache 32 GB SSD accelerator
> 1 TB Samsung Spinpoint F1
> Antec Neo Eco 520W PSU
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


Loving the HD650's! What are you sourcing/amping them with?

I would recommend moving the sub to the right against the wall. You'd get better spread there. Also, move the satellites as far apart as possible! really helps imaging and the overall sound.


----------



## Wall Street

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Loving the HD650's! What are you sourcing/amping them with?
> 
> I would recommend moving the sub to the right against the wall. You'd get better spread there. Also, move the satellites as far apart as possible! really helps imaging and the overall sound.


Unfortunately, the sub position is dictated by the fact that the room is a bedroom. All of wall the space to the right of the PC is taken by dressers and the bed. HD650 is currently plugged straight into the PC although I do have a CMoy with cross feed and a Sony D-25S that I rarely use. When I listen to music, I pipe the sound via SPDIF into the other room. I know the soundstage could be wider on the speakers, but the current setup seems ideal for localizing the sounds in Quake Live. I have tried separating them further, but then I tend to turn to far to face opponents approaching from the sides.


----------



## iCrap

My new in progress setup... Just built myself this new desk


----------



## Wall Street

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> My new in progress setup... Just built myself this new desk


The outrageous blue light is awesome. Is that a blue fluorescent tube bulb behind the monitors?


----------



## iCrap

It's an RGB strip that runs behind the monitors and under the desk. I can change colors, make it fade, dim, flash, etc.


----------



## dman811

Nice setup!


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'll have to wait till I can mod my laptop to utilize a desktop GPU (externally) to go for higher resolutions.


Unless the AW17 has Thunderbolt or Express Card thats not going to happen anytime soon, especially not over USB.
Your probably better off buying a new MxM video card and selling your current one once prices drop if you need more then a 7970M.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Unless the AW17 has Thunderbolt or Express Card thats not going to happen anytime soon, especially not over USB.
> Your probably better off buying a new MxM video card and selling your current one once prices drop if you need more then a 7970M.


First off, it's an Alienware M17X R4, and 2nd there's a 3rd access option using the mPCIE toPCI-E converter.
http://www.hwtools.net/Adapter/PE4L%20V2.1.html

I have already gone and researched all of this.


----------



## Draven

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> First off, it's an Alienware M17X R4, and 2nd there's a 3rd access option using the mPCIE toPCI-E converter.
> http://www.hwtools.net/Adapter/PE4L%20V2.1.html
> 
> I have already gone and researched all of this.


That's actually pretty cool Fran


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> It's an RGB strip that runs behind the monitors and under the desk. I can change colors, make it fade, dim, flash, etc.


Link!! Lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Link!! Lol


SMD RGB5050.







Just use ebay to find some. I've picked up 4 of them for under 25 bucks all together by smart bidding. Just make sure and get the ones that have 300 LEDs and not the ones with 150.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> SMD RGB5050.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just use ebay to find some. I've picked up 4 of them for under 25 bucks all together by smart bidding. Just make sure and get the ones that have 300 LEDs and not the ones with 150.


Yeah that's the one.


----------



## jameschisholm

I also have antec bias led lighting behind the monitor for night times, but this is a slightly older pic with diff speakers.


----------



## bhav

Some old pics:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I also have antec bias led lighting behind the monitor for night times, but this is a slightly older pic with diff speakers.


is it worth the $20 to buy that? is it bright ?


----------



## jameschisholm

To be fair that picture was taken in the afternoon. At night it lights up the whole corner of the room. Theyre bright enough for one display. I've been trying to go for subtle lighting overall, but yes I'd say these were brighter than I expected.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is it worth the $20 to buy that? is it bright ?


The antec halo 6 is what I have on my ACD, at night it gives off a soft-mild back light, it's all dependent on the display size and your wall behind it. Like jamesschisholm said one display is about as good as it'll go.



Pretty old HDR of my setup, tried to get the picture on monitor and bias lighting shown correctly


----------



## jameschisholm

I find it really hard to get a good shot of my screen, it usually looks blurry


----------



## Qu1ckset

Think im going to order a set on friday!


----------



## cr4p

Rearranged my setup in a new part of the room.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I find it really hard to get a good shot of my screen, it usually looks blurry


It's dependent on the angle of your capture and your f-stop setting as well. Unless you take it straight on it'll be hard to get it all in focus. Even a small f-stop from a side angle might not fully get it all in focus if it's the focal point.


----------



## TwiztidFreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Rearranged my setup in a new part of the room.


I like the colour transitions in your case.


----------



## rbmcmjr

Nothing terribly groundbreaking but it works for me:



I bought this desk 15 years ago in the Pittsburgh Ikea store. I think it is the equivalent of the Galant but they don't appear to sell these legs any longer. Corner Desk-right with 80 cm extensions to either side. I have another 120 cm extension that used to mount to the right but I separated it for my son to use in his room.

I did the shadow boxes after seeing some of the rooms in this thread (particularly RushiMP's office). I had several old Unix boxes that were little more than space heaters. None of them were worth the cost of shipping, so I decided to make them art. The top two are an SGI Indigo2 and SGI Indy. The bottom two are an SGI VW320 and DEC 500AU Alpha. Processors on the left, graphics cards in the middle.

My next step will be some LED lighting along the back of the desk.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Man cave has been redecorated against my will......


----------



## Slayem

The flowers, WHYY WHYY!! lol, its ok the badass case more than makes up for them!


----------



## MillerLite1314

gotta nice zen thing going


----------



## semajha

I'm actually diggin' those flowers. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Buehlar

+1 for the flowers


----------



## baird gow

Moved some things around, new speakerwire, added a videogame "center", and I went a bit crazy with acoustic panels.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Man all those awesome rooms.

currently Im looking for a house, a pc room is a must.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man all those awesome rooms.
> 
> currently Im looking for a house, a pc room is a must.


No kidding, right? I'm job hunting myself (while being completely ok with moving for the right job). PC room (as opposed to the walled off section of my living room) is a must. I have it on good authority (the wife) that I can have the basement if what we find has one


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


What games are those screen shots from?


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man all those awesome rooms.
> 
> currently Im looking for a house, a pc room *Control Center* is a must.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Here is my room:


What type of desk is that? I must know.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What games are those screen shots from?


Mine is of GW2 circa 2012


----------



## Dsrt

My desk with wife's decoration stuff


----------



## dman811

What do you think of the Snowball? I like the room with all the white.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> What type of desk is that? I must know.


looks similar to two sections of a z-line side by side (google z-line). around $100 to $150 at many different places
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Z-Line-Designs-Alexa-Glass-L-Computer-Desk-Black-Finish/22905237

I split mine apart and use them for my 40" LCDs


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> What type of desk is that? I must know.


Dang, I just saw it on wayfair.com ... let me see if I can find it again. Thats the cheapest place to get it though... I think it was around $200 compared to $300 on other sites...


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What do you think of the Snowball? I like the room with all the white.


Still need to replace old laminate with some gray/silverish ones. The Snowball is great, tough I dont have that much experience with different microphones. Theres no background noise issues and people tell me that my voice is clear with this microphone.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> looks similar to two sections of a z-line side by side (google z-line). around $100 to $150 at many different places
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Z-Line-Designs-Alexa-Glass-L-Computer-Desk-Black-Finish/22905237
> 
> I split mine apart and use them for my 40" LCDs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Dang, I just saw it on wayfair.com ... let me see if I can find it again. Thats the cheapest place to get it though... I think it was around $200 compared to $300 on other sites...


Okay any help would be appreciated


----------



## jameschisholm

.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> What type of desk is that? I must know.


I honestly couldnt tell you. It is a pretty standard glass corner (L-shaped) desk with a raised center piece. I took the center part out and just put the two side pieces next to each other.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Okay any help would be appreciated


I saw it on either overstock or wayfair... just search for computer desks and you'll find it


----------



## scatlm

I ended up going with this one:

http://www.wayfair.com/Techni-Mobili-Graphite-and-Frosted-Glass-L-Shaped-Computer-Desk-with-PC-Caddy-RTA-3803-TMB1064.html

It's a great desk. Check out some YT reviews on it. And everywhere you look it sells for $280+, Wayfair has it on sale for $213 w/ free shipping AND they offer a 10% off coupon if it's your first time shopping with them. You really can't beat it. $193 shipped.


----------



## LuminatX

this page needs more posts!
Though every time I look through here I get so many idea's, and constantly want to change around my setup (and always want to buy a new desk lol)


----------



## infernoRS

I feel like rearranging the whole pc/bedroom again. Why does the feeling always come near midnight. Also I can't decide should I buy a pair of Addon Fives or spend more cash and get a pair of Adam A3X's. And I need new curtains and more wall art. The wallet's going to feel light after all that.


----------



## phillyd

This chair is quite great, my friend got it for $100 in store (Rural King, lol) and it is pretty great. Not super comfortable to relax in, but great for gaming.
http://www.ruralking.com/housewares/furnishings/chairs/two-tone-office-chair.html


----------



## Ferling

On topic here is my new office at work:


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> On topic here is my new office at work:
> [IG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2098433/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> [IG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2098434/width/350/height/700[/IG]
> [IG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2098435/width/350/height/700[/IG]


Nice what do you do


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Nice what do you do


Computer Support Technician


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Computer Support Technician


So basically, "have you tried turning it off and on again?"


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> On topic here is my new office at work:


That's really kewl. You look just like your avatar nice office


----------



## CarnageHimura

Here is mine!!, the desk used to be a door and is between a 2 42U rack's


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So basically, "have you tried turning it off and on again?"


Lol basic troubleshooting is only a quarter of the problems I get. There is only 2 of us in the IT department out of like 200 employees so there is a ton of administration on the network side that is involved for my position to even the workload.


----------



## 3square

here's mine


----------



## Narokuu

That's beautiful!!! i love that setup. here is mine currently its kinda a mess but it works for now, cant wait to afford a real desk, this plastic table is horrible.


----------



## 3square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> That's beautiful!!! i love that setup. here is mine currently its kinda a mess but it works for now, cant wait to afford a real desk, this plastic table is horrible.


Nice i like that case.


----------



## Narokuu

it was nice when i got it now its bulky and a pain in the A$$


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> it was nice when i got it now its bulky and a pain in the A$$


A fellow G700 user ^v^


----------



## Narokuu

I love this mouse, had it forever.


----------



## Icekilla

So far, so good. The table next to the desk had a fun story: It was a whole different table I bought at a flea market for $1USD. Then, I got a friend of mine who is a carpenter to adapt a piece of wood to it so I could turn it into a table. So far, pretty useful. I like it c:

Next upgrade will be a furniture to put my case on it, replacing the box where my speakers came <.< lol.

I also LOVE how my tablet looks in the middle.


----------



## dman811

What does the tablet get used for while you are using your computer? I would use it for something like BF4 Battlescreen.


----------



## Kittencake

Moved my pc downstairs to beat the heat


----------



## dman811

That lack of camera quality...


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That lack of camera quality...


yeah 4th gen ipod I'll take one in the daytime with my iphone has a better quality camera


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> Moved my pc downstairs to beat the heat


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*


KILLER speaker setup! I've always wanted tall ones like those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbmcmjr*


Love the framed displays of older parts.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihon*
> 
> I did a little upgrade now when i dont need all the monitors any more.
> So i rearanged the room a little bit.


Anyone else think this looks like some seedy euro camgirls setup? haha =P


----------



## dman811

Eh, that might be the secondary purpose of the room.


----------



## Icekilla

The tablet is there for Facebook/Twitter notifications and chat, opening videos quickly. etc. Stuff like that c:


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can anyone recommend a really soft and comfortable gaming chair... The kind you can fall asleep in. Right now I have this office chair I bought from Costco that's comfortable, but the leather arm and head rests are starting to crack. It can get really annoying at times because it scratches my neck and arms when I slouch down in the chair and lay my head back, or rest my arms in a certain position.

What I'm looking for is a combination of gaming chair and office chair more or less, that I can pull up to my desk (with pull out keyboard tray). Comfort is the most important thing, but it has to be versatile enough for me to sit upright in case I need it.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Some old pics:


what mouse pad is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> The antec halo 6 is what I have on my ACD, at night it gives off a soft-mild back light, it's all dependent on the display size and your wall behind it. Like jamesschisholm said one display is about as good as it'll go.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty old HDR of my setup, tried to get the picture on monitor and bias lighting shown correctly


what speaker stands are those?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> what speaker stands are those?


Found them on eBay, here's the seller's page, however he doesn't have anything up and hasn't for a bit. Only thing else I can tell you is that they're made like tanks with four rubber feet and I have since put one sided stick on foam for greater isolation. If you can find them lmk haha, I spent $35 on them


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man all those awesome rooms.
> 
> currently Im looking for a house, a pc room is a must.


Same here man. I can get surround setup but I don't have the space in current room nor the will to fit more monitors in a small place with tiny table.
Looking to buy a house so to move there with bigger table and good stuff.








This is all the space I have right now, it looks more in the picture don't know why :0


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Found them on eBay, here's the seller's page, however he doesn't have anything up and hasn't for a bit. Only thing else I can tell you is that they're made like tanks with four rubber feet and I have since put one sided stick on foam for greater isolation. If you can find them lmk haha, I spent $35 on them


thanks. too bad they are not for sale any. more .here i thought i was gonna pick up a pair.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> thanks. too bad they are not for sale any. more .here i thought i was gonna pick up a pair.


I check his store front and ebay in general quite often for the same or similar since I want another pair, I'll be sure to post any good findings here


----------



## Kittencake

Here some higher quality pictures that from my ipod of the kitty command center


----------



## Seanay00

Almost got my office finished but this is my main rig setup with the TV hooked up to my server. Got another couple rigs to setup and my ROG wall


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost got my office finished but this is my main rig setup with the TV hooked up to my server. Got another couple rigs to setup and my ROG wall


At first glance that third shot looks like a RoG advertisement, outstanding room.









I'd say do the same with the surround setup but the window kind of kills it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> Moved my pc downstairs to beat the heat
Click to expand...


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


doing that after I post the higher quality pics... FAIL ...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing that after I post the higher quality pics... FAIL ...
Click to expand...

doesn't mean you didn't post terrible quality ones in the first place


----------



## Roxycon

Before:


After:


What an impulse buy can do with you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing that after I post the higher quality pics... FAIL ...
Click to expand...

It doesn't make his reply any less epic.


----------



## AdamK47

Had black granite tile floor installed last week. Decided to take shots of my PC and the room.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> At first glance that third shot looks like a RoG advertisement, outstanding room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say do the same with the surround setup but the window kind of kills it.


Yea it turned out pretty good







got 2 rigs to put under water now, once that happens I'll be all done and I'll post some proper (non phone) pix


----------



## GTR Mclaren

really nice floor !!!


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*


DUDE love the red theme








What are you using to hold the monitors together in place? and the wires of monitors, where are they?


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> DUDE love the red theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to hold the monitors together in place? and the wires of monitors, where are they?


I got a proper monitor stand that holds the monitors on a base, and the cables I have loomed behind the bracket and down through the desk. There's another mod I'm in the process of doing that will complete my monitor stand







I'm an electrician and have OCD with cables so I will do everything I can to hide them. Lol


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> I got a proper monitor stand that holds the monitors on a base, and the cables I have loomed behind the bracket and down through the desk. There's another mod I'm in the process of doing that will complete my monitor stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an electrician and have OCD with cables so I will do everything I can to hide them. Lol


Just a random suggestion but man, a corner speaker at the top like this would totally work for your set up.


----------



## Seanay00

That's cool! But I don't use desktop speakers anymore, both my main gaming rigs use the ROG vulcan headsets and I have a logitech 5.1 speaker set mounted under the desk that is hooked up to my server which is also hooked up to the TV. I figure my systems are for gaming so just have headphones, anything else gets played through the server.

But then again it could work quite well! What's the brand/model of that?


----------



## ranviper

New place, new setup.


----------



## CJston15

Got a new Dell 30inch Ultrasharp free through work (few years old but hey can't beat free!) so I reconfigured my setup. Moved my server to the right side so it's on same side as desktop rig. Put the rig on top of a stand I had for my printer and was able to fit the printer underneath. Slapped the 30inch on my monitor mount and took two of my three 24inch Asus monitors and slapped them on each side in portrait. Still not 100% sure I will leave them in portrait but not messing with it right now.


----------



## dman811

Free stuff is always good!


----------



## iamwardicus

Wish I could get a 30" dell monitor for free! lol. Nice pics. I got my setup cleaned up - now I just need to find the digital camera to take decent pictures of it all!


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


Bahaha, couldn't stop laughing out loud, oh gosh, thanks.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My newly arranged desk area with my EyefinityDS and Gnosis build on bench. With this set up I can actually watch movies from my bed and lounge.










2ndary on the bed lounge laptop, with 2nd charger attached for my Razer Naga Epic when in wireless mode. I use the Naga as a remote when watching downloaded movies and shows. Naga Epic=Best remote ever. Both laptops are heavily network connected for ease of use and excellent cross system access.

*Created by*


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


Edit: Just found the build log. Very interesting build you have there. BTW where can I get one of those Toxic R9 posters?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Edit: Just found the build log. Very interesting build you have there. BTW where can I get one of those Toxic R9 posters?


Yes i absolutely love it.
I can't wait to get my duplicate of my IPS monitor so i can do some bezel reduction and get a flaws EyefinityDS display.

The build isn't done yet btw. I still have a desktop hard drive to implement and desktop GPU. Also another 2 USB fans, one in the top for air exhaust and another intake to create positive air pressure. Believe it or not the cooling for the system is actually better inside the case.

I love the work I've done so far.
Quote:


> where can I get one of those Toxic R9 posters?


Sapphire rep at PDXLAN gave me it.


----------



## sprower

Nice Fran! Liking the conversion build.... took me a minute to figure out why you had half of your lappy logo upside down in a desktop window.
















Also.... I know you love your mouse but.... companion cube is taunting me over buying the first version of the naga.... Mine died after just 9 months. Left click stopped working when trying to hold the button down and razer gave me the finger when it came to rma...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Nice Fran! Liking the conversion build.... took me a minute to figure out why you had half of your lappy logo upside down in a desktop window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... I know you love your mouse but.... companion cube is taunting me over buying the first version of the naga.... Mine died after just 9 months. Left click stopped working when trying to hold the button down and razer gave me the finger when it came to rma...


Aw. well I razer treated me well with RMA stuff. I can't live without the naga mice now, they're just too perfect for me.


----------



## Zoltanar

I too love my Naga and want to buy a new one since this one's mouse wheel no longer works well and it's quite dirty, I'm curious to find out how the Naga has improved since I only have the original version.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I too love my Naga and want to buy a new one since this one's mouse wheel no longer works well and it's quite dirty, I'm curious to find out how the Naga has improved since I only have the original version.


The naga 2014 has worse ergonomics, but a mechanical switch keypad, I would say get the Epic over the 2014 if you can.


----------



## Zoltanar

That's not good, and I don't mind the keypad on this Naga, the Epic costs almost 2 normal Nagas. Something that I find quite annoying though is that the top of the mouse gets permanently dirty and disgusting because of sweaty hands (acid in skin bla bla) and I wonder if the new Naga has the same surface, I think the biggest reason for me to replace this mouse is really how dirty it is. There is another pro to getting an Epic as opposed to the 2014 though which is the fact that I can make it blue instead of green because:

(The Naga shines much less brightly than the K70 there which is just in lowest brightness but the green mouse would still drive me crazy)


----------



## Quarker

Current setup. Lot less noisier when your tower is not on the table lol


----------



## dean_8486

Updated, thinking of adding some white LED under lighting to the raised part of my desk what do you think?


----------



## jameschisholm

I definitely think some subtle white led lighting under the raised bit will really finish off a cool build like yours.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Lurking this thread in the 1200 pages or so...man so many Antec 900

I still love the 902 V3, is still a good case


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Hi! i'm new to this thread. Since my current setup is.. well not so much to speak of, i've just been lurking for a while







but i decided a want to upgrade my battlestation setup, so I made this little 3D model of a desk i am planing to build. pls let me know what you guys think, what you like and dislike, all feedback is appreciated!








Thnx!




The design of the desk itself is heavily inspired by the "Paragon gaming desk" by Volko design.


----------



## unph4zed

Looks good. I'm never a fan of desks that put my monitors that high though. I like the top of my monitors to be just slightly above head level. I would also be wearing ear protection with that sound system.


----------



## RpeeKooz

MY SETUP


MY RIG


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> MY SETUP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY RIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks clean, cozy, and well laid out. Also that 900D is the star here, I only see the window frame being slightly off


----------



## sprower

I hope that's a basement room... otherwise I'd be questioning the contractor with the left leg shorter than the right why he used such a small window and no square.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Here's my desk area. It's all relatively simple affair though, I warn you. There's no multiple monitors or windows or lights or any of that stuff.

The keyboard is recent, and is my first mechanical keyboard. Overall, I'm rather happy with it, so long as it holds up (I've read of some of the keys basically breaking on this keyboard so we'll see). I'm not a big fan of the backlit keys, and would have preferred simple White lettering, but it's nearly unreadable if they aren't at least on, so I have them on the dimmest setting. I wish the Orange part was like White or something too but whatever. The desk and chair are also recent, as well. The monitor, speakers, and mouse are a bit older, but I plan to hold on them for a while yet.

Also, the cables behind the desk on the floor have since been cleaned up a bit.







Here's the PC itself. The case, PSU, and some other small stuff (fans and SATA cables, namely) are relatively recent from within the last few months. Otherwise, it's a bit aged, though I'll probably be sitting on it mostly as it is for a while as it does everything I need, and then some. The one thing I do want to change is the video card once the GeForce GTX 800 series comes out, and more down the line, two of the hard drives will need replaced (they're all 640GB drives, which was a lot back then, but two are getting close to full). I know the cable management won't win any awards, but compared to my older setup (which itself was half decent considering the lack of a case and PSU really meant for cable management), it's perfect enough by me. I tried to get a Black, White, and Blue theme more or less, though for now, the video card is slightly an outlier with that.





Here's my TV and the PC I have hooked up to it. I use it for Hulu and Netflix mostly, although my nephew uses it when he visits too. It's a Dell OptiPlex 380, and a bit hard to make out is my laptop sitting atop it, which is a Dell Inspiron 15 3537 that I got just a few months back. I have an SSD ordered for it (the laptop, that is), which should be here later this week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaerel*


That's so neat with the cables! I'd absolutely love to do something like that with mine (only have it Blue where it's Red), but looking into it, prices seem insane for that sort of thing, so I'll have to pass for now at least.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

"Tight tight tight !!!"

really nice room Garnet


----------



## RpeeKooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looks clean, cozy, and well laid out. Also that 900D is the star here, I only see the window frame being slightly off


Yeh it's my back shed had to have a slight fall on the flat roof. That's why the window looks out of square. I'll put some more photos of my shed when I get home


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> Yeh it's my back shed had to have a slight fall on the flat roof. That's why the window looks out of square. I'll put some more photos of my shed when I get home


The security lock makes sense when I saw it in your album then, looks good, an escape really.


----------



## Krysin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Hi! i'm new to this thread. Since my current setup is.. well not so much to speak of, i've just been lurking for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i decided a want to upgrade my battlestation setup, so I made this little 3D model of a desk i am planing to build. pls let me know what you guys think, what you like and dislike, all feedback is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> The design of the desk itself is heavily inspired by the "Paragon gaming desk" by Volko design.


If i was you id probably make the desk so it has space for 3 monitors incase you ever upgrade beyond two, other than that looks great!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Hi! i'm new to this thread. Since my current setup is.. well not so much to speak of, i've just been lurking for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i decided a want to upgrade my battlestation setup, so I made this little 3D model of a desk i am planing to build. pls let me know what you guys think, what you like and dislike, all feedback is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design of the desk itself is heavily inspired by the "Paragon gaming desk" by Volko design.


just asking, JAMO Speakers?


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> Looks good. I'm never a fan of desks that put my monitors that high though. I like the top of my monitors to be just slightly above head level. I would also be wearing ear protection with that sound system.


Hah, Thnx for the reply!I am also a little worried about the hight of the monitors. I was thinking of maybe get a wallmount so i culd lower them as much as possible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krysin*
> 
> If i was you id probably make the desk so it has space for 3 monitors incase you ever upgrade beyond two, other than that looks great!


Thank you for your reply! I must admit that a 3 monitor setup sounds tempting! Only restriction is the room i'm putting the desk in. There is not really much more space for a wider desk :S i will have to see if i can figure out something clever!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> just asking, JAMO Speakers?


Thank you for your reply and you sure guessed it! It is the JAMO S606 speaker system. I am not really an audiphile but i still like good sound. These speakers i bought on sale, and i got to say i do not regret it!







they are not the best sure, but for me they really get the job done


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Thank you for your reply! I must admit that a 3 monitor setup sounds tempting! Only restriction is the room i'm putting the desk in. There is not really much more space for a wider desk :S i will have to see if i can figure out something clever!


Triple monitor stand. I forgot a lot of the popular ones out there, but I know the XFX one seems to get good reviews for running triple 24" displays. Only con I seen on a regular basis is the price.


----------



## jameyscott

Ergotech. Ergotech, Ergotech. Ergotech. Those are the only monitor stands I will ever buy. I actually had the tightening bracket break because of me over tightening and they (even after a month of me not responding to them) are sending me a replacement for free. Their CSR reps are freaking amazing.


----------



## unph4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Ergotech. Ergotech, Ergotech. Ergotech. Those are the only monitor stands I will ever buy. I actually had the tightening bracket break because of me over tightening and they (even after a month of me not responding to them) are sending me a replacement for free. Their CSR reps are freaking amazing.


I will second this. I used an Ergotech Hex Stand on my last build and the quality was really impressive. I will be going with their 1 over 3 stand for my next build.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> I will second this. I used an Ergotech Hex Stand on my last build and the quality was really impressive. I will be going with their 1 over 3 stand for my next build.


I plan on upgrading my main to a 3 over 1 and then my second will be a the triple monitor stand


----------



## ironsurvivor

I only have two monitors at the moment. One being an asus pb278q and the other just a cheap asus panel. I was wanting to replace the cheap one with another pb278q. Ergotech only makes their dual monitor stand to support up to 24 inch monitors. The asus i have is a 27


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I only have two monitors at the moment. One being an asus pb278q and the other just a cheap asus panel. I was wanting to replace the cheap one with another pb278q. Ergotech only makes their dual monitor stand to support up to 24 inch monitors. The asus i have is a 27


I'd play by weight limits rather than just the size, a lot of 27" monitors are pretty light nowadays

Ergo's LX dual looks like it JUST hold the both of them however, there is hope for affordability


----------



## Tugz

Dark shot of my Studio.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Dark shot of my Studio.


Looks really nice and cozy, good work


----------



## bxrdj

my latest work, and here is some music that comes out of there ...


__
https://soundcloud.com/sinishagolemac%2Fsinisha-california


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> my latest work, and here is some music that comes out of there ...
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sinishagolemac%2Fsinisha-california


Very nice setup man,

Jealous of all that NI swag.


----------



## Gavush

Here's our setup...Hers & His.




Definitely come a long way since a year ago:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Here's our setup...Hers & His.


That looks awesomely comfy in there!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Been a while.


----------



## jameyscott

I plan on doing some updates here in a month or two, but here is how it is for now.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing some updates here in a month or two, but here is how it is for now.


now that is a freakin awesome setup


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> now that is a freakin awesome setup


Thanks! I'll be doing some major updates though. Second system is getting triple monitors and eventually upgrading to triple 1440p on my main system. I'd also going to be getting a new desk since I could really use one. Don't have enough space for all my stuff.


----------



## Nark96




----------



## InfoWarrior

take the cellophane off the side window, dude......


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> take the cellophane off the side window, dude......


Oh yeah I forgot to mention, I'm going to be moving house in a couple of weeks so I'll be removing it then







it's just so it doesn't get scratched up and finger prints all over it


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing some updates here in a month or two, but here is how it is for now.


You no like sun?????


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You no like sun?????


It burnses us. It's not so much that I don't like the sun as I can't really utilize it. I'm never in my office during the day time. By the time I get home from work, it's already dark and I'm really just trying to keep the light in.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just update the setup a bit so I can track temps..


----------



## TrustKill

Just did a huge upgrade and built a custom standing L-desk























Before:


After:


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> Just did a huge upgrade and built a custom standing L-desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:


Cozy corner you have there.. looks great.









I like the metal risers under the desktop. What Ikea parts list are we talking here?









Also.... I really like the glass display case. I need 4 of them for my statue collection. This converted gun cabinet I'm using atm is meh... secure but meh...


----------



## Hanjin

And yes that is a bed tent to keep me warm and save money on electricity haha.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, the thing I wanted to get here before I took a picture arrived.












And then to the left of all that is another rig;


And then behind all of that are the servers;


And above the servers, my networking;


----------



## TrustKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Cozy corner you have there.. looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the metal risers under the desktop. What Ikea parts list are we talking here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.... I really like the glass display case. I need 4 of them for my statue collection. This converted gun cabinet I'm using atm is meh... secure but meh...


It uses a couple of their standard bookcases, brackets, 2 tabletops, and a wallshelf for the monitor stand. Worked out great so I'm happy









I do love the glass display case, may end up getting another. I had actually gotten it at Ikea as well, quite a while ago. Wasn't too expensive.


----------



## xquisit

It's been almost have a decade since I have posted a gaming desk picture from my room:


----------



## NYMD

I added a 29" above the 3x 1200p 24"s


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I added a 29" above the 3x 1200p 24"s


Nice setup and view, that SSK tho


----------



## NYMD

converted to USB-B by Maxx at http://phosphorglow.net/2014/04/11/1392464-april-3rd-1989/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> converted to USB-B by Maxx at http://phosphorglow.net/2014/04/11/1392464-april-3rd-1989/


Even better, I didn't realize it had been converted.









I'm in the process of converting an old IBM keyboard, still got to get all the parts ordered


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Even better, I didn't realize it had been converted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of converting an old IBM keyboard, still got to get all the parts ordered


Nice! I love my SSK but it's fighting for the desk now with my new Realforce 55g.

Good luck with the conversion.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Nice! I love my SSK but it's fighting for the desk now with my new Realforce 55g.
> 
> Good luck with the conversion.


I know what you mean, I got a 55g realforce a couple days ago and I just have a feeling it's going to stay on my desk for a while. It sounds and feels amazing.

I don't think I could use buckling springs all day, I would go nuts, so I just use them every now and then. (They are too loud)


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know what you mean, I got a 55g realforce a couple days ago and I just have a feeling it's going to stay on my desk for a while. It sounds and feels amazing.
> 
> I don't think I could use buckling springs all day, I would go nuts, so I just use them every now and then. (They are too loud)


I grew up on buckling springs so they still feel like home... but man this 55g Topre is something else.

Speaking of, are there any replacement keycap sets I'm missing? I see a few gaudy colored ones on ebay but literally no other replacements for a TKL Topre?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I grew up on buckling springs so they still feel like home... but man this 55g Topre is something else.
> 
> Speaking of, are there any replacement keycap sets I'm missing? I see a few gaudy colored ones on ebay but literally no other replacements for a TKL Topre?


Unfortunately no, the only replacement sets out there are the lime green, pink, yellow, orange, blue, red, white, and black. There might be a few other colors I can't think of off the top of my head but that is about it.

The problem is that they stopped producing those random colored sets just recently so you aren't going to be able to get your hands on them easily, and if you can, expect to pay a LOT. I think ebay, and the leopold website(Which doesn't ship to the US AFAIK) is the only place to get them but they cost around $150 dollars.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Unfortunately no, the only replacement sets out there are the lime green, pink, yellow, orange, blue, red, white, and black. There might be a few other colors I can't think of off the top of my head but that is about it.
> 
> The problem is that they stopped producing those random colored sets just recently so you aren't going to be able to get your hands on them easily, and if you can, expect to pay a LOT. I think ebay, and the leopold website(Which doesn't ship to the US AFAIK) is the only place to get them but they cost around $150 dollars.


I would even take black on black if I could find it but the only thing on eBay at the moment are the colors! Anything not black on black is probably going to show the horrible font and kerning which is the whole reason I want replacements









Maybe someone would want to trade my 10th anniversary blue/grey set for their black/black...


----------



## Bugses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I added a 29" above the 3x 1200p 24"s


Did you mount your 29" on the wall?


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Did you mount your 29" on the wall?


That is correct. I'm happy with this Adtec telescoping mount -- it folds back very flush and articulates in every way I want. On sale for 60% off right now at NCIX

http://www.ncix.com/detail/atdec-telehook-th-1040-vfl-ultra-slim-26-79965-1378.htm


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The problem is that they stopped producing those random colored sets just recently so you aren't going to be able to get your hands on them easily, and if you can, expect to pay a LOT. I think ebay, and the leopold website(Which doesn't ship to the US AFAIK) is the only place to get them but they cost around $150 dollars.


In case you're still looking for Topre replacements -- I posted a WTB and was contacted by a seller with a ton of keycap sets on Geekhack. He had the 87u black on black I was after. PM me for a link to his thread if you want.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> In case you're still looking for Topre replacements -- I posted a WTB and was contacted by a seller with a ton of keycap sets on Geekhack. He had the 87u black on black I was after. PM me for a link to his thread if you want.


Glad you could find what you were looking for, I think I want to stick to all black though, I had thought about the green keycaps to use as modifiers but they are just a bit too bright to match my room


----------



## Wyn10

Newegg boxes make a good stand...


----------



## Obrigado




----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*


Looks amazing







I hope to have this one day *sigh*


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one day *sigh*


Very nice, all is vanity


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*


What desk is that btw?







looks awesome!


----------



## thund3rknuckl3

Going to be doing some rearranging soon but this is what I'm proud of. Maybe I'll get some better pics taken when it's not 1AM.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice









What racing games do you play?


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

*hi my new toy.... and greetings from the hot Spain*


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What racing games do you play?


assetto corsa & project cars


----------



## Cobra Khan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*


Lovely! That is similar to what my setup will look like hopefully!

Assetto Corsa is the main reason I am building the rig in my signature. Cant wait to play racing sims in eyefinity on 1440p 96Hz screens!!!


----------



## ranviper




----------



## rrims

After some upgrades and lots of cleaning, I finally got around to taking some pictures.


----------



## mAs81

Very nice setup








Love the GOT pictures ! ! !


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> After some upgrades and lots of cleaning, I finally got around to taking some pictures.


Man so clean I wish I could my man cave looking like that


----------



## pitacremos

My New Gaming Room !

1. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/02/FF/716e39bbc69602ff.jpg ™

2. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B1/BF/230797996885b1bf.jpg ™

3. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B4/0D/73a03f80715bb40d.jpg ™

4. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F3/F7/e383246b462bf3f7.jpg ™

5. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/99/C2/c3f03be73f3b99c2.jpg ™

6. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/48/01/71dbd211fe794801.jpg ™

7. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F0/1F/ef74658f7bd9f01f.jpg ™

8. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/A6/B6/35644992a409a6b6.jpg ™


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Very nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the GOT pictures ! ! !


Thanks! I found them at a local convention. I met with the guy who painted them and couldn't walk away from them! You can find more of his work here:

http://www.tonysantiagoart.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Man so clean I wish I could my man cave looking like that


Much thanks guys


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*
> 
> My New Gaming Room !
> 
> 1. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/02/FF/716e39bbc69602ff.jpg ™
> 
> 2. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B1/BF/230797996885b1bf.jpg ™
> 
> 3. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B4/0D/73a03f80715bb40d.jpg ™
> 
> 4. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F3/F7/e383246b462bf3f7.jpg ™
> 
> 5. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/99/C2/c3f03be73f3b99c2.jpg ™
> 
> 6. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/48/01/71dbd211fe794801.jpg ™
> 
> 7. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F0/1F/ef74658f7bd9f01f.jpg ™
> 
> 8. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/A6/B6/35644992a409a6b6.jpg ™


Please tell me you're being ironic with the ™s









Other than that, looks alright. Dislike the case and large amount of lighting though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*
> 
> My New Gaming Room !
> 
> 1. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/02/FF/716e39bbc69602ff.jpg ™
> 
> 2. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B1/BF/230797996885b1bf.jpg ™
> 
> 3. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B4/0D/73a03f80715bb40d.jpg ™
> 
> 4. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F3/F7/e383246b462bf3f7.jpg ™
> 
> 5. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/99/C2/c3f03be73f3b99c2.jpg ™
> 
> 6. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/48/01/71dbd211fe794801.jpg ™
> 
> 7. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/F0/1F/ef74658f7bd9f01f.jpg ™
> 
> 8. http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/A6/B6/35644992a409a6b6.jpg ™


Nice 918 model


----------



## spikezone2004

Here is my setup. I have a third monitor but my desk is too small to put it on so it just sits in the closet, need a 3 monitor mount then it can over hang on the desk.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> "Tight tight tight !!!"
> 
> really nice room Garnet


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*


I really like what I'm presuming is a brick patterned wallpaper. That's neat, and it really looks to give the room a different feel. I guess the Purple walls are hot too (I repainted my room a short while back and considered that, as it's my favorite color, but I've had some sort of White or Blue my whole life so I went with something different for a change).


----------



## skupples




----------



## jellybeans69




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*


Gorgeous! Out of sheer curiosity, is that wallpaper or painted?


----------



## HothTron

Yes, I need a computer desk I know, I had to sacrifice my nice one for moving outa state and smaller living conditions. It's proving to be an assache to fine the right one, but I happy with my entertainment center upgrade


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Yes, I need a computer desk I know, I had to sacrifice my nice one for moving outa state and smaller living conditions. It's proving to be an assache to fine the right one, but I happy with my entertainment center upgrade


Do I spy an original Star Wars AT-AT by your E-center?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Gorgeous! Out of sheer curiosity, is that wallpaper or painted?


Wallpaper


----------



## subassy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Yes, I need a computer desk I know, I had to sacrifice my nice one for moving outa state and smaller living conditions. It's proving to be an assache to fine the right one, but I happy with my entertainment center upgrade






Plus rep for blood dragon! (sorry)


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> 
> Plus rep for blood dragon! (sorry)


I got to meet Rex Power Colt in person at ECCC this year as well.


----------



## skupples

Blast Hardcheese?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> I got to meet Rex Power Colt in person at ECCC this year as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey that's awesome!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The kitty is the best thing in that picture.


----------



## Ferling

Just moved out, and got a new desk yesterday





Will update as I settle in with new arrangements and cable management as such.


----------



## ranviper

Looks baller brother. Always good to see other christian enthusiasts.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Alright so did a clean up of the desk. I sold my schiit stack a while ago and had to undo all my cable management and have been too lazy to clean up the cables again so that is the next top priority. I got my tube amp/dac combo in and will be replacing my dt-990 pros with some akg q701s as soon as they get in. I still feel like my desk area is empty and I need to add something, but I don't know what. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New flat new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIPquote]
> 
> WHAT DESK IS THIS?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> New flat new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DESK IS THIS?
Click to expand...

Looks like an Ikea Galant "corner desk-right" for the top, with A-legs. Shelf I don't know, but it looks like it's risen by only a few inches.

Speakers would be KRK Rokit 5's (G2 I'm thinking?) sitting on top of Iso Acoustics ISO-L8R-155's by the looks of it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Here is my recent set up along with the wife's.


----------



## Escovado

Here's my office / computer set up:



Sorry about the cell phone camera.


----------



## jameyscott

Love the round desk. Wonder if I could find one that is big enough for my stuff.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Love the round desk. Wonder if I could find one that is big enough for my stuff.


I purchased the desk back in 1998. It's a modular unit made by Techline. They don't make them anymore AFAIK and i've never seen another desk like it since. I love the design, but they went cheap the way they attached the legs, so they would rip loose easily when moved. I added some improvements to remedy that.


----------



## HothTron

Had my first ever trip/experience at the IKEA store today as I never had them in my homestate until I moved to Seattle last year. HOLY ....CRAP! IT...IS...HUGE!!! Needless to say, I really lucked out with tabletops being on sale and with joining the IKEA family, I got a screaming deal to FINALLY replace my God awful across state gazebo computer setup with something much nicer. Here is the result.

*Horrid before, lived with this for a year after I moved. Had to give up my nice desk due to smaller living conditons*










*Several hours later of assembly, re-wiring, dusting, vacuuming and windexing, the after!*


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Looks baller brother. Always good to see other christian enthusiasts.










Thanks, I added you on steam. I like that case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is my recent set up along with the wife's.


I like that desk, my fiance sits right next to me too. That wood paneling would drive me crazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Here's my office / computer set up:
> 
> Sorry about the cell phone camera.


That's a neat desk.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> That's a neat desk.


Thanks! This is an interesting geek decorating thread.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I added you on steam. I like that case.


I sent you a request on steam, just realized my profile and steam name on here are out of date, lol.


----------



## Escovado

What games do you guys play on Steam?


----------



## Nark96

my steam: bigman425

don't judge














I'm not actually 'big'


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Had my first ever trip/experience at the IKEA store today as I never had them in my homestate until I moved to Seattle last year. HOLY ....CRAP! IT...IS...HUGE!!! Needless to say, I really lucked out with tabletops being on sale and with joining the IKEA family, I got a screaming deal to FINALLY replace my God awful across state gazebo computer setup with something much nicer. Here is the result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Horrid before, lived with this for a year after I moved. Had to give up my nice desk due to smaller living conditons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Several hours later of assembly, re-wiring, dusting, vacuuming and windexing, the after!*


Best furniture store ever! ....IMO anyways. Looks great!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Had my first ever trip/experience at the IKEA store today as I never had them in my homestate until I moved to Seattle last year. HOLY ....CRAP! IT...IS...HUGE!!! Needless to say, I really lucked out with tabletops being on sale and with joining the IKEA family, I got a screaming deal to FINALLY replace my God awful across state gazebo computer setup with something much nicer. Here is the result.
> 
> *Horrid before, lived with this for a year after I moved. Had to give up my nice desk due to smaller living conditons*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Several hours later of assembly, re-wiring, dusting, vacuuming and windexing, the after!*


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> What games do you guys play on Steam?


Skyrim, CS:GO, FarCry 1 2 and 3, Assassin's Creed series, Crysis, Borderland 2, BF Bad Company 2, these are probably the games I've played the most over the last few months. I think I have a total of 55 games in my library.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Skyrim, CS:GO, FarCry 1 2 and 3, Assassin's Creed series, Crysis, Borderland 2, BF Bad Company 2, these are probably the games I've played the most over the last few months. I think I have a total of 55 games in my library.


Blackflag was so fun, and this is coming from someone who thought AC sucked, but it's probably the pirate theme that made the game interesting , unity looks meh to me tho, wish I could but my Uplay key into steam, pretty stupid having Uplay for one game...


----------



## Nark96

Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


o/

If it's available I really want one ^^


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


YES PLEASE


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Blackflag was so fun, and this is coming from someone who thought AC sucked, but it's probably the pirate theme that made the game interesting , unity looks meh to me tho, wish I could but my Uplay key into steam, pretty stupid having Uplay for one game...


I didn't care for AC series in general until Black Flag


----------



## Nark96

Sorry guys I gave the key to someone else a while ago. If I do get another one I'll put it up for grabs again


----------



## hambone96

Well, I've finally gotten settled in the dorm at college.
The desk is really tiny! I'm glad now that I chose to build a SFF last time









You can find the specs for my setup in the ITX rig in my signature!


----------



## d3vour3r

picking up a new desk today. got it cheap from liquidators. its a 2100x1600 corner desk (left biased)

this one in fact: linky

gunna be fun getting this home by myself.... had to hire a tray back ute from local hardware store because my dual cab hilux isn't big enough...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> picking up a new desk today. got it cheap from liquidators. its a 2100x1600 corner desk (left biased)
> 
> this one in fact: linky
> 
> gunna be fun getting this home by myself.... had to hire a tray back ute from local hardware store because my dual cab hilux isn't big enough...


That would be a Galant. If you ever need to expand on it, Ikea has your back.


----------



## d3vour3r

sweet. it literally is as big as I can fit into my current computer room. its a basic bedroom and my wife has her little berau desk in there as well. once I set it all up ill obviously take some piccys


----------



## pr1me

Finally got a pic of my Rog Swift in daylight ^^


----------



## DiaSin

The lighting sucks, I know. The flash on my camera is iffy at any kind of distance, and the overall lighting in my room is not much. Anyway.. My current setup.



Yes, that is a book wrapped in seran-wrap. Its the only thing I could find that would bring my elbow up to the exact height of the rest of the desks surface. I play at very high DPI levels on my mouse, so pretty much the only thing that moves are my fingers, making very tiny movements with the mouse. My arm rests across the desk, with my elbow on that book.


----------



## thund3rknuckl3

same mouse and case


----------



## Darblerz

Finally after month on this thread i've reached the end

Greatest Thread Ever !


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Finally got a pic of my Rog Swift in daylight ^^


Really blows its a TN panel, not PVA/IPS....


----------



## d3vour3r

got my new desk! this thing is huge! was a massive pain getting it home but im finally all set up









sorry for crap phone pics, aint got no other camera.


missus little berau desk


lights out


----------



## rmcknight36

Havent painted the desk yet and still need to hang posters back up


----------



## Badwrench

Finished moving in to my new place. Finally have my own office/man cave. The 250D feels like is was made to fit in an Ikea Expedit (Kallax).

Lights on:


Lights off:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Finished moving in to my new place. Finally have my own office/man cave. The 250D feels like is was made to fit in an Ikea Expedit (Kallax).
> 
> Lights on:
> 
> 
> Lights off:


That is a nice setup


----------



## NoDoz

I am resisting to post pictures until everything is setup and complete but I am pretty excited. Have a custom built desk coming,new studio monitors, new propads, new audio interface, my recently new computer I built, and 2 Dell 30" monitors. Im am ready for it to be done..


----------



## morbid_bean

Here is my setup!!!

I cant decide if I want my speakers in the corner of the desk, or next to my monitor.... Any suggestions?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Here is my setup!!!
> 
> I cant decide if I want my speakers in the corner of the desk, or next to my monitor.... Any suggestions?


I would keep them where they are at


----------



## morbid_bean

Awesome, Yeah I have to say they sound a lot better where they are now.. gives it more of a "wider" sound to it.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

we got the same speakers


----------



## morbid_bean

Hehe, They are some amazing set of speakers. Its going to be a LONG! time before I change. I still yet to find a good headset and/or MIC I can use for gaming.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Hehe, They are some amazing set of speakers. Its going to be a LONG! time before I change. I still yet to find a good headset and/or MIC I can use for gaming.


Yea they are pretty darn amazing. Just a quarter of the way up and its not too loud. I have the Logitech g230s and they are a pretty good headset at least imo and the mic is good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Hehe, They are some amazing set of speakers. Its going to be a LONG! time before I change. I still yet to find a good headset and/or MIC I can use for gaming.


Just getta mod mic, clip it to your shirt.... or go the obscene route, & get a Blue Yeti, with shock mount, pop filter, and RODE PA scissor boom stand...


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just getta mod mic, clip it to your shirt.... or go the obscene route, & get a Blue Yeti, with shock mount, pop filter, and RODE PA scissor boom stand...


 I actually thought about this.. I cant say that I know alot about stand alone Mics, but what would prevent from the speaker audio feeding through the mic?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just getta mod mic, clip it to your shirt.... or go the obscene route, & get a Blue Yeti, with shock mount, pop filter, and RODE PA scissor boom stand...


If you're getting the rode mic stand, why not go for whole hog obscenity and get the new NT1 as well? Make sure it's the kit that comes with the SMR mount too!







Or is that too overkill, not to mention the fact it would pick up every single little keystroke or noise in the room?


----------



## Muskaos

Or get an Antlion ModMic for $40, and be done with it all.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That would be a Galant. If you ever need to expand on it, Ikea has your back.


I <3 the Ikea Galant! It looks as if Ikea will be discontinuing it replacing it with a new model very soon. I found out when I went to pick up the extension table. Fortunately I found one on Craigslist instead.

I present to you my WIP computer room. I have the Ikea Galant L-Desk with extension and 47" table all connected. My lady uses the 47" as I use the L-Shape and Extension. I will be adding a printer table, Galant filing cabinet, dropping the receiver to a smaller table underneath, adding triple 27" 1440P monitors and a 50" LED TV with some sound absorbing boards on the wall.









iSpy #beastMODE: Build Log


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## WhiteWulfe

I see someone else is addicted to Rockstar ^-^


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I see someone else is addicted to Rockstar ^-^


During the day I drink 1 - 2 for work and at night it's more just for flavor !


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Thanks! I found them at a local convention. I met with the guy who painted them and couldn't walk away from them! You can find more of his work here:
> 
> http://www.tonysantiagoart.com/
> Much thanks guys


I need Tyrion, Rick Grimes, Darryl with the bandana, Joker, Dexter, and Walter and Jesse at the very minimum, Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you're getting the rode mic stand, why not go for whole hog obscenity and get the new NT1 as well? Make sure it's the kit that comes with the SMR mount too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that too overkill, not to mention the fact it would pick up every single little keystroke or noise in the room?


I'll probably end up doing a stand alone mic once I find a nice set of speakers and get a pair of DT 880 Pros.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll probably end up doing a stand alone mic once I find a nice set of speakers and get a pair of DT 880 Pros.


Standalone mics are great, but I have to say this: I was kidding with the Rode NT1 (the new, black one) as it's completely beyond overkill for recording gaming audio - unless your goal is to let EVERYONE hear every single click or clack from the keyboard, your breathing, etc etc. The mount included in the kit is sexy though!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you're getting the rode mic stand, why not go for whole hog obscenity and get the new NT1 as well? Make sure it's the kit that comes with the SMR mount too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that too overkill, not to mention the fact it would pick up every single little keystroke or noise in the room?


ha, my Blue Yeti already picks up every click... I need to get a glove for it, as the pop filter isn't strong enough to block out the clacks.


----------



## Gualichu04

My current setup.


I already fixed the wires under the desk so they aren't so spread out.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> My current setup.
> 
> 
> I already fixed the wires under the desk so they aren't so spread out.


That's some crazy hardware but speaker placement isn't great. You're not using those speakers anywhere near their potential. Center channel should be above the monitor in the center and the floor speakers would be much better 2 feet higher and farther from you.


----------



## Gualichu04

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's some crazy hardware but speaker placement isn't great. You're not using those speakers anywhere near their potential. Center channel should be above the monitor in the center and the floor speakers would be much better 2 feet higher and farther from you.


The floor speakers do need to be higher and i ened ot buidl a stand for that. They cant be moved farther since the setup takes up a whole wall. Center i have no way to mount it on the wall atm. Need to build a shelf and i don't have tools for that. The way it is it sounds great. The subwoofer is crap though its a 10 inch car sub in the onkyo box from a HT in a box long ago. The 12 inch cerwin vega over power it. This is the rear speakers. Definitive promonitor 200.


----------



## greywarden

Finally got settled into my new place. Laptop -> HDMI -> Asus VN279, Cherry non-mechanical keyboard from work, Razer Naga and Tunes via Sennheiser HD558s, saving up parts for a new build... The desk I made from some 2x10s and iron pipe.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Konkistadori

I Need longer speaker cables....

PC and cable mess is behind the screen.









Sry about bad quality, will take better one when I have built my new desk.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I Need longer speaker cables....
> 
> PC and cable mess is behind the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry about bad quality, will take better one when I have built my new desk.


I like the speaker placement I am going to have to do something like that when I get home


----------



## Crouch

Lol you guys all have amazing set-ups! Makes me feel ashamed about mine haha


----------



## alansg

Bad quality, sry!



I need suggestions for a new desktop with CPU and 2 monitors (23") on the table.

Regards from Argentina !


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Here is my setup!*










*This is with my monitor backlighting on, looks much better in person!*


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Here is my setup!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is with my monitor backlighting on, looks much better in person!*


I would stick that router underside of the table... And i would put that PC to the right side of the monitor.

Aint your chair a tiny bit too low? Just thinking your gaming ergonomy,


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I would stick that router underside of the table... And i would put that PC to the right side of the monitor.
> 
> Aint your chair a tiny bit too low? Just thinking your gaming ergonomy,


My next case is most likely going to be reversed ATX layout so i will be able to see in the window but ya it doesnt bother me, and at the moment if i move the router to the otherside of the desk, i would have to buy longer Ethernet cables for the devices in my home that are hardwired some of them are already 40ft long! lol!

Chair is perfect height, if i had it any higher it would be uncomfortable, im fairly tall 6feet with long arms


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Here is my setup!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is with my monitor backlighting on, looks much better in person!*


what case is that?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what case is that?


EVGA Hadron Air


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what case is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> EVGA Hadron Air


What Nark96 said "EVGA Hadron Air"


----------



## AdamK47

Some new photos of "Project Overkill".

Intel Core i7 5960X
Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
Corsair 750D case
Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
LEPA G1600 power supply
BenQ BL3200PT monitor
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
Shure SRH1440 headphones


----------



## TMatzelle60

NO Custom water cooling







So sad but a amazing build +1 rep for that build

Big Rig computer > Small tiny desk


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both those cards and your room must get pretty hot and noisy, need some watercooling bro!


----------



## AdamK47

Yeah, I don't usually follow the hand book on my own builds.

I built it the way I like it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> NO Custom water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad but a amazing build +1 rep for that build
> 
> Big Rig computer > Small tiny desk











its funny his and my setup are like the opposite lol, i have a massive desk (couldnt even fit the whole thing in the pic) with a tiny case, and he has a small desk and massive case lol!


----------



## AdamK47

I'm a minimalist with extremes. I'm also a neat freak to the point where I could be considered "OCD". I tend to deviate from accepted norms on many things in life. Embracing eccentricities makes it far more pleasant.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> My current setup.


Love the Cerwin Vega speakers, had a couple of DC-12s back in the day.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> The floor speakers do need to be higher and i ened ot buidl a stand for that. They cant be moved farther since the setup takes up a whole wall. Center i have no way to mount it on the wall atm. Need to build a shelf and i don't have tools for that. The way it is it sounds great. The subwoofer is crap though its a 10 inch car sub in the onkyo box from a HT in a box long ago. The 12 inch cerwin vega over power it. This is the rear speakers. Definitive promonitor 200.


Might want to just put the center channel under the monitor. That's a shame you can't give those CV's some space to breathe but they should still sound great. Yeah I'd say a new sub is the next big step. Want something powerful but tight.

I love it either way!


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Might want to just put the center channel under the monitor. That's a shame you can't give those CV's some space to breathe but they should still sound great. Yeah I'd say a new sub is the next big step. Want something powerful but tight.
> 
> I love it either way!


Thanks a lot. I don't want to raise the monitor that high with the center under it. So, far i had no issues with the center as it is. Been using the center on the desk next to the monitor for awhile. It is a cerwin vega ls-6c and is quite huge. I have a defintive tech procenter c2 with a blown tweeter and the replacement is nearly 60$. it is the 2nd time the tweeter blew. The cerwin vegas sound great where they are but, i do need them higher up. I did blocked off one of the ports with a pipe plug and that made a huge difference in bass response.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones


Doing some quick math..yup that'd get me divorced









Congrats! but I agree that it needs a loop too


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> My current setup.
> 
> 
> I already fixed the wires under the desk so they aren't so spread out.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am reworking the cable management on this right now, but wanted to get some BF4 in to try out the new PSU


----------



## Konkistadori

Temps?









Does those rads provide enough cooling power to run that machine under 30-40db?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does those rads provide enough cooling power to run that machine under 30-40db?


I run the fans at 1300RPM they are not loud at all. I will get you a screen shot of my temps they are not bad.


----------



## 66racer

I always wanted a tv mounted above my monitors. I even had direct tv put a box in my pc room but have been to lazy to hang something like a 40" above it. Currently just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Finally got settled into my new place. Laptop -> HDMI -> Asus VN279, Cherry non-mechanical keyboard from work, Razer Naga and Tunes via Sennheiser HD558s, saving up parts for a new build... The desk I made from some 2x10s and iron pipe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the desk lol


----------



## sakae48

crappy paint brush since there's selfie









not giving a chance


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


REAAAAALLLY love this monitor set up. I wish I could drill into my walls but I rent an apartment. =/


----------



## InfoWarrior

Got some new stuff so I took a pic for u guys...

Old:



New:


----------



## overclockerjames

my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


----------



## overclockerjames

good broadband speeds here, 8ms ping is great


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


I NEED YOUR SHELF SPACE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> good broadband speeds here, 8ms ping is great


Awesome down, but that up is so meh. I hate it when companies boast such high download speeds which really don't help anything but... well... downloading. Sure it's great to have 100Mb down, but with such a poor up, video streaming and stuff can still be affected if there are enough users on it.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I NEED YOUR SHELF SPACE!
> Awesome down, but that up is so meh. I hate it when companies boast such high download speeds which really don't help anything but... well... downloading. Sure it's great to have 100Mb down, but with such a poor up, video streaming and stuff can still be affected if there are enough users on it.


ya my shelf space is amazing and I have plenty of room to grow


----------



## d3vour3r

all that computing power to play missile defence lol. nice trackball.

get yourself a custom loop and a bigger desk! then you will win all the interwebz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> ya my shelf space is amazing and I have plenty of room to grow


even though currently your room is amazingly nerdilicious, it has so much potential to be the ultimate cave.


----------



## Dynastyy

Poor and ghetto setup but works


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> even though currently your room is amazingly nerdilicious, it has so much potential to be the ultimate cave.


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Got some new stuff so I took a pic for u guys...
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> New:


Your table must be resonating like hell when playing music







... I would put something under those speaker to isolate it from hard table..


----------



## GamingBandit

I do believe i take the award for most insane home made desk for under $25 paid $10 for the bar stools and $15 for the wood flooring i used LOL oh and $0.75 for screws total in the desk is $25.75 and my G27 does not work so well as the desk feels like it could fall any given second. Stuff that makes my desk awsome is Sony bluray player with built in wifi and netflix enabled (hdmi) 37" LG tv and my pc&laptop

First i had dual monitor setup via 4200TI (DVI&VGA)


Upgraded to a 37" LG TV and a HIS 4670 (HDMI) and added a vape stand for all my vapor gear also added bluray player


Then i painted the case (inside and out) and yes desk has been cleaned since photo


oh and above my computer are the dead video cards ive collected from my other computers
FX5200 AGP | 8600GT pci-e | 4200TI agp | BFG 6200 OC edition PCI (non pci-e)


----------



## Konkistadori

Maybe you could paint that table too?


----------



## GamingBandit

why would i man its a nice oak finish lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones


You're using this solely for gaming ?


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingBandit*
> 
> 4200TI agp


I hate to nitpick on you here, haha, but the "Ti" suffix we're used to it as today was actually before the model number back then, but after the series number (as the GeForce 4 had both). It was a GeForce 4 Ti 4200. Sorry to nitpick.

Also, that answers my question. I was wondering if you were referring to the old GeForce 4 Ti 4200 (referring to it as a 4200 Ti made me a bit unsure), because that's AGP, but the case and system were seemingly more modern. What system were you using that with? I only know of a few Core 2 era (AMD had some too I imagine around that time) motherboards with both AGP and PCI Express.

In any case, that was a good video card (the GeForce 4 Ti 4200). I had one myself and loved it. That's actually possibly the second fastest graphics card of the four you have up, even though it's the oldest (the GeForce 6200 OC may be close or a bit better though).


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> all that computing power to play missile defence lol. nice trackball.
> 
> get yourself a custom loop and a bigger desk! then you will win all the interwebz


Nah, I'm all set.

Don't want a custom loop and I prefer the small desk. Bought it about 2 months ago. It's the perfect size.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You're using this solely for gaming ?


I have a few on that 4TB array.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I have a few on that 4TB array.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence buddy but *in my opinion* that's just silly lol, the X99 platform isn't for gaming nor has the enthusiast platform ever been
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Silly? Might be, but I'm still jealous of that beast of a rig lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> FTFY


No it's just silly lol... anyone with some sense would know that. As harsh as my comment may be, it's true.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No it's just silly lol... anyone with some sense would know that. As harsh as my comment may be, it's true.


Sure, not meant for gaming when you stick a Xeon in it, but then why would you stick a Xeon in x79 or x99?

You are in the wrong part of the world with opinions of this nature though , just letting you know. You are going to see more and more people with 6&8 core Intel systems now that games are finally coming out with proper multithreading and hyper thread support.

Still.. MY opinion is that there isn't much point unless you are running 3+ GPUs.

I'll be over here with my 5.0 3930k and titans until ddr4 is a year old, then I'll go 5930K.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No it's just silly lol... anyone with some sense would know that. As harsh as my comment may be, it's true.


I don't believe he said it's sole purpose was for gaming, so the "harsh comment" may be out of place









Regardless that is one badass overkill rig & I personally think it deserves to be at eye level for the extreme eye candy factor. I wish I had the cash because I'd totally spend it on the same if I could


----------



## Hasty

AdamK47, you should totally consider pairing that gaming setup with a 144Hz gaming monitor. Your gaming experience would be upgraded significantly.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sure, not meant for gaming when you stick a Xeon in it, but then why would you stick a Xeon in x79 or x99?
> 
> You are in the wrong part of the world with opinions of this nature though , just letting you know. You are going to see more and more people with 6&8 core Intel systems now that games are finally coming out with proper multithreading and hyper thread support.
> 
> Still.. MY opinion is that there isn't much point unless you are running 3+ GPUs.
> 
> I'll be over here with my 5.0 3930k and titans until ddr4 is a year old, then I'll go 5930K.


There are very few games in the current market that utilize more than 4 cores and I doubt we'll see many with good multi-thread/core support in the near future, maybe by around 2017/2018 we'll have some games that have full 8+ core support. The exception is Battlefield, not going to deny that has decent multi-core support.

I certainly do agree about the 'running 3+ GPU's' point you said, that's very true, I don't see any reason why anyone would move to the enthusiast platform if they were not planning to have 3+ GPU's to utilize those PCI-e lanes. Other than that, for the majority of gamers such a setup is useless and has close to zero benefit over a more mainstream rig (such as the Z97/87 platform)


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> No it's just silly lol... anyone with some sense would know that. As harsh as my comment may be, it's true.
Click to expand...

He has 4 Titans and you expect him to run on z97??

I'll give the whole computer is overkill for single monitor gaming but he's not silly for picking x99 to mate with the Titans


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> He has 4 Titans and you expect him to run on z97??
> 
> I'll give the whole computer is overkill for single monitor gaming but he's not silly for picking x99 to mate with the Titans


When did I in that quote even mention Z97?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> He has 4 Titans and you expect him to run on z97??
> 
> I'll give the whole computer is overkill for single monitor gaming but he's not silly for picking x99 to mate with the Titans
> 
> 
> 
> When did I in that quote even mention Z97?
Click to expand...

Then what else is supposed to run?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There are very few games in the current market that utilize more than 4 cores and I doubt we'll see many with good multi-thread/core support in the near future, maybe by around 2017/2018 we'll have some games that have full 8+ core support. The exception is Battlefield, not going to deny that has decent multi-core support.
> 
> I certainly do agree about the 'running 3+ GPU's' point you said, that's very true, I don't see any reason why anyone would move to the enthusiast platform if they were not planning to have 3+ GPU's to utilize those PCI-e lanes. Other than that, for the majority of gamers such a setup is useless and has close to zero benefit over a more mainstream rig (such as the Z97/87 platform)


You are right, as of right now the selection can be counted on one maybe two hands, but anything to release on unreal 4, frostbite 3, cryengine, or the next unity will all have multi core support and those 4 engines account for 95% of games being made in the AAA aren... I'm hoping the new Cid Myers space RTS game has multi and hyper support... In fact I won't be buying it if it doesn't.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are right, as of right now the selection can be counted on one maybe two hands, but anything to release on unreal 4, frostbite 3, cryengine, or the next unity will all have multi core support and those 4 engines account for 95% of games being made in the AAA aren... I'm hoping the new Cid Myers space RTS game has multi and hyper support... In fact I won't be buying it if it doesn't.


Indeed







yeah I hope they do too, so I can actually get the full potential of my 4790K haha


----------



## NitroNarcosis

It is all out of wack since the only picture I took was a 360 degree with my HTC M8.

This was just after the annual loop cleaning..so by now its a disaster again.

There may be some bezel removal action going on this weekend or in the very near future.

-NN


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> It is all out of wack since the only picture I took was a 360 degree with my HTC M8.
> 
> This was just after the annual loop cleaning..so by now its a disaster again.
> 
> There may be some bezel removal action going on this weekend or in the very near future.
> 
> -NN


Very nice, love that R2-D2 in the corner as well haha


----------



## skupples

I would be rather surprised if 3-4 GK110 couldn't do 120-144hz on a 1080p screen 24/7 based on what I've seen my 3 titans do, specially @ 1300 MHz... With AA cranked to max? Maybe not but @2x? Most likely. Gotta remember though games aren't really designed with that in mind even when they don't have an fps cap... Though most seem to cap out @120fps to prevent things source engine use to do.

Really though most people with this much GPU horse power tend to push 3+ monitors in surround/eyefinity which can quickly show the current scaling flaws.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> REAAAAALLLY love this monitor set up. I wish I could drill into my walls but I rent an apartment. =/


The discolouration on those TN panels though


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Because fluidity, motion clarity and low latency are some of the most important aspects in getting a comfortable, satisfying and enjoyable gaming experience.


Yes you are right, but to me a gaming experience with anything beyond 90FPS is more than enough for me and a good handful of other casual PC gamers, only serious/competitive players would require anything beyond that.


----------



## M3nta1

ANYWAYS in the interest of trying to get this thread back on track, i recently moved into my new room for school. Bit small but i managed to fit everything in, and it actually looks pretty nice IMO. At some point going to add a monitor arm to the left side of the desk so i can have dual screens for my laptop. Im like 90% sure it will be mostly used for movies but hey, watching movies and doing homework counts as increased productivity right









 
 

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pictures, spend all my money on a new laptop so none left over for a good camera


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm gonna break this thread up with bad photography and a Mac.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> It's exactly this way with every hobby that you take to the extreme, does it make sense to me that people use 50k on model railways, just to run around on a track in their basement, nope, but it's still their hobby and it makes sense to them. Does it make sense to me to use 100k on a car that you run on a dragstrip for 8 sec runs once or twice a month, nope, but it does to them.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, some of us are interested and have this a hobby, spending 6000$ on a computer even though it's only used for gaming might not make sense to you but that is to you, to many of us others it makes sense cause we have this as a hobby and we are willing to pay that much to have a system like that.


Exactly.


----------



## mcg75

Enough.

We all have opinions. Try discussing them without insulting and or being disrespectful toward each other.

Last few pages have been cleaned of arguing. Sorry to those whose posts were lumped in with it.


----------



## HesterDW




----------



## NitroNarcosis

I love the minimalist approach, but I feel that it would be even better if that cable management was a little tidier. Mounting that power strip and bunching the wires together and running them behind the edge of the desk.

Nicely done though.

-NN


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


Woah those triple monitors are really awesome


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


I would bring cookies if you let me play on those screens ?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure what all the debate is about; It called PROJECT OVERKILL and with good reason. If I had the $, I would probably do something just as outlandish, simply because I could. It's an epic build and I for one am very jelly


----------



## jameschisholm

I 2nd that jealousy, If I had the money I'd totally go overkill!


----------



## GamingBandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I hate to nitpick on you here, haha, but the "Ti" suffix we're used to it as today was actually before the model number back then, but after the series number (as the GeForce 4 had both). It was a GeForce 4 Ti 4200. Sorry to nitpick.
> 
> Also, that answers my question. I was wondering if you were referring to the old GeForce 4 Ti 4200 (referring to it as a 4200 Ti made me a bit unsure), because that's AGP, but the case and system were seemingly more modern. What system were you using that with? I only know of a few Core 2 era (AMD had some too I imagine around that time) motherboards with both AGP and PCI Express.
> 
> In any case, that was a good video card (the GeForce 4 Ti 4200). I had one myself and loved it. That's actually possibly the second fastest graphics card of the four you have up, even though it's the oldest (the GeForce 6200 OC may be close or a bit better though).


Yea its a Geforce 4 Ti 4200 i was in a speed type mood last night at 4:00am lol it was in that same case on my desk packed with a AMD 3200+ 1GB DDR 266mhz ram and was not a bad pc issue was the video started to go rainbow and show nice pink and purple lines across it while just trying to do anything 2D/3D 18WOS Haulin would not even run anymore so i retired the pc and mounted the GPU to the wall


----------



## Princess Garnet

How long ago was that? Was that recent, or way back when? It's always nice to hear of something getting it's full use within a community that seemingly upgrades from last year's still top end part to tomorrows all the time.


----------



## GamingBandit

it died about 2-3 months ago now its been replaced by a Intel Celoron D (socket 478) 4gigs DDR 400mhz ram a Asus P4S800D-X and a HIS 4670 AGP not much of a upgrade but still runs games just fine as is but i will be ripping all that out putting it in my media case (cardboard box) and be upgrading to somthing socket 1150 lol


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> I love the minimalist approach, but I feel that it would be even better if that cable management was a little tidier. Mounting that power strip and bunching the wires together and running them behind the edge of the desk.
> 
> Nicely done though.
> 
> -NN


Thanks. The Bluelounge CableBox is still on my wishlist. The cables on the right side lead to another power strip, so those will be easier to hide. The left speaker cables can go behind the speaker stand. I'm not sure how to go about hiding the DVI cables to my PC though; I might just need longer cables that can be routed down the desk leg. I just need to spend a little time on it. Thanks for the input!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Woah those triple monitors are really awesome


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I would bring cookies if you let me play on those screens ?


Chocolate chip please.


----------



## NoDoz

Here is a pic of my setup, redid the entire setup this summer. New desk, computer, speakers/audio interface, keyboard, headset..


----------



## longroadtrip

The shop where I do all of my modding and videos...


----------



## adamski07

My current setup, photo taken today after cleaning and fixing the cables. A racing wheel stand coming in tomorrow, btw and include an Oculus Rift DK2 as well as I'm expecting it within 3 weeks!







Yes, I'm starting to be a fan of racing simulation. I guess I could start small and move to a better racing simulation rig in the future.













How bout two?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The shop where I do all of my modding and videos...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I want your shop, LTT! I probably wont stop modding pc if I own that place!


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Some new photos of "Project Overkill".
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Samsung 850 Pro (System)
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVOs in 4TB RAID-0 (Games)
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD (Backup)
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair 750D case
> Three Corsair SP120 LED fans on radiator
> Three Corsair AF140 LED fans on intake/exhaust
> Single Corsair AF120 on bottom intake
> Aerocool CoolTouch-E fan contoller
> LEPA G1600 power supply
> BenQ BL3200PT monitor
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Shure SRH1440 headphones


you can't call it Overkill with just one screen, you need an Overkill number of screens. I'm going to go with.... 9, in a 3x3 formation, like this


----------



## Ferling

Just got married and got a new camera, cannon 600d.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Just got married and got a new camera, cannon 600d.


That room is so cozy & I want to sleep on that couch. It looks soooo comfortable. Let me know when the OCN sleep over is.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> My current setup, photo taken today after cleaning and fixing the cables. A racing wheel stand coming in tomorrow, btw and include an Oculus Rift DK2 as well as I'm expecting it within 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm starting to be a fan of racing simulation. I guess I could start small and move to a better racing simulation rig in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout two?


Those Swifts









Sweet setup , I'd personally love to get 3 and do a surround sim setup.. one day atleast


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> Just got married and got a new camera, cannon 600d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My that room looks comfy!!


----------



## Shaitan

Might as well post my setup seeing as how I lurk in this thread all the time









Excuse the crappy phone pic


----------



## adamski07

Just an update from my previous post. I finally got a racing wheel stand.







Still waiting for my DK2 to be shipped and eagerly waiting for Project Cars to be released as well. For now I'll have some fun with Assetto Corsa.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just an update from my previous post. I finally got a racing wheel stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my DK2 to be shipped and eagerly waiting for Project Cars to be released as well. For now I'll have some fun with Assetto Corsa.


Could I get a link?









Looks nice


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Could I get a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice


Here you go!

http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/35500#post_22833018


----------



## EpicPie

Re-arranged my home studio recently, did a bunch of cable management underneath the desk.

Waiting on new studio monitors to arrive before my setup is complete.


----------



## ironsurvivor

What monitors did you get?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Just an update from my previous post. I finally got a racing wheel stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my DK2 to be shipped and eagerly waiting for Project Cars to be released as well. For now I'll have some fun with Assetto Corsa.


What kind of stand is that for your steering wheel?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Re-arranged my home studio recently, did a bunch of cable management underneath the desk.
> 
> Waiting on new studio monitors to arrive before my setup is complete.


Is this now the DJ setup thread? Nice CDJs







Looks like you got the Nexus ones looking at the waveforms.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What kind of stand is that for your steering wheel?


It's the IONRAX RS1 RACING WHEEL STAND. This is the version 1 without the e-brakes and you can only get it on ebay right now. I just got into racing sim and so far this is the cheapest stand I found with lots of features compare to other more expensive stand with less feature. I love the design, but it is not very sturdy as there are only two steel tubes supporting your wheels. It is also modular and can be upgraded with a racing seat, keyboard tray and more.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Is this now the DJ setup thread? Nice CDJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got the Nexus ones looking at the waveforms.


Yeah, the 2k NXS and a DJM800.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> That room is so cozy & I want to sleep on that couch. It looks soooo comfortable. Let me know when the OCN sleep over is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My that room looks comfy!!


These couches were a steal, $450 for both and yes they were the most comfortable in the warehouse. They would be even better though with a recliner.


----------



## Nark96

Here's mine, managed to take some better pictures










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## exyia

mostly done with my setup


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Here's mine, managed to take some better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gratz on being featured on KitGuru's facebook page.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Gratz on being featured on KitGuru's facebook page.


Thanks bud


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> It's the IONRAX RS1 RACING WHEEL STAND. This is the version 1 without the e-brakes and you can only get it on ebay right now. I just got into racing sim and so far this is the cheapest stand I found with lots of features compare to other more expensive stand with less feature. I love the design, but it is not very sturdy as there are only two steel tubes supporting your wheels. It is also modular and can be upgraded with a racing seat, keyboard tray and more.


Thanks for the info REP+


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Yeah, the 2k NXS and a DJM800.


Nice, wish I could afford those but I'm sticking with Serato and my trusty 1200's. Unfortunately I had to put them out of the way to clear my table, as I got more into computer modding and needed work space for that. My room is pretty small and gets crowded easily


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice, wish I could afford those but I'm sticking with Serato and my trusty 1200's. Unfortunately I had to put them out of the way to clear my table, as I got more into computer modding and needed work space for that. My room is pretty small and gets crowded easily


Invest in a table setup from ikea for your DJ gear.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Invest in a table setup from ikea for your DJ gear.


I had the Expedit table before, and was perfect for my setup in the living room but I had to give it away as financial troubles got me to move out to a smaller apartment. But I have seen plenty of Ikea mods for DJing so I know what you are talking about


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


That desk...









How was it finished? The wood, I mean.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Computer tower is behind the recliner. Ergotron LX arm. Smyth Realiser and Beyer T1 headphone setup with buttkickers mounted to platform. Burson SL headphone amp. Option to use surround system with Golden Ear speaker setup, Pioneer Elite SC-57 Receiver and Panasonic 65ZT60 TV.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Invest in a table setup from ikea for your DJ gear.


My expedit 2x4 with a lack tv stand/table has been rather lovely to work with and brought my stanton str8-150's up to the perfect level ^-^


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## DiaSin

I finally figured out that I can add a third monitor as an individual display by running it off my CPUs onboard graphics instead of my main GPU.

UBER MULTI-TASKING!!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I finally figured out that I can add a third monitor as an individual display by running it off my CPUs onboard graphics instead of my main GPU.
> 
> UBER MULTI-TASKING!!


Yep. Can even use Intel Quick Sync on Open Broadcaster software if you stream.


----------



## JKuhn

How is this?



I can't get rid of the table cloth, as I live with my parents, and I've been told to move my computer out of my room (I work from home for my father).

Also, the sub on the left isn't connected right now, I'm using my other one which is on the floor.


----------



## Konkistadori

Built new desk for my laptop


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> How is this?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get rid of the table cloth, as I live with my parents, and I've been told to move my computer out of my room (I work from home for my father).
> 
> Also, the sub on the left isn't connected right now, I'm using my other one which is on the floor.


Man that's a speaker set-up right there! Jealous I'm just using my Sennheiser HD598's right now.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Man that's a speaker set-up right there! Jealous I'm just using my Sennheiser HD598's right now.


Too bad I can't use them all the time. Oh, and while it's nice to use speakers (and therefore 5.1), they definitely don't beat my Sennheiser HD380 Pro.


----------



## Loosenut

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I finally figured out that I can add a third monitor as an individual display by running it off my CPUs onboard graphics instead of my main GPU.
> 
> UBER MULTI-TASKING!!






I think you need a larger clock, I cant see the display from across the street.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> 
> I think you need a larger clock, I cant see the display from across the street.


----------



## Jixr

and older pic, but whatev's


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Console peasant.


----------



## GermanyChris

AYFS


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and older pic, but whatev's


clean


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 
> 
> Console peasant.


Couldn't possibly be a peasant, you have an NES.


----------



## caliking420

sig rig with the 4790k/GTX770.
A 60in LG with LG sound bar in viewing distance from my pc lol



Newcastle Brown Ale sign









and cant forget my roommates rig that sits directly behind me. 4790k/GTX760

woops almost forgot the best part.
mini fridge full of beer


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Still can't understand canned beer


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Still can't understand canned beer


well moneys tight so i had to switch from bottles of Newcastle to cans of nasty light


----------



## jameyscott

I'd rather not drink.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> well moneys tight so i had to switch from bottles of Newcastle to cans of nasty light


Ahhh... Myself, when the mood hits it's either Labatt Blue (Alberta bottled, not the Manitoba stuff!) or Innis&Gunn >.>;;;; Sure it's simple, but then again I haven't had many beers (I'm mainly a Jagermeister or vodka kinda guy)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd rather not drink.


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd rather not drink.


Beer is nasty.


----------



## caliking420

Beer ftw


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Beer is nasty.


I disagree, there are a lot of fine beers out there, but they are mostly microbrews. There are very few macrobrews that I'd be willing to have.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I disagree, there are a lot of fine beers out there, but they are mostly microbrews. There are very few macrobrews that I'd be willing to have.


Never had any microbrews.


----------



## Jixr

children and 'bleh beer is icky' I remember when I was 17...


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> children and 'bleh beer is icky' I remember when I was 17...


I remember when I was 17 too. You shouldn't insult someone because of personal taste.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> I remember when I was 17 too. You shouldn't insult someone because of personal taste.


Indeed. I am 25 and I still don't like beer.


----------



## Gavush

since we're off topic... I'm 33 and didn't like beer until a couple of years ago when a friend bought me a variety pack of beers from his home-town while he bought was home visiting. I decided to drink them all and figured out which kind I sorta liked and what kind was horrible. I then started to go to the grocery store and bought all the single bottles via "build your own six-pack" and pretty much tried them all. From there figured out what I liked and what I didn't like. It took about a year and I dumped out some and tolerated others but a few I did really like. Now I do enjoy a couple of different styles / beers. Mostly light stuff - wiss/wheat beers and lagers, especially those w/ fruit added.


----------



## GermanyChris

No beer isn't nasty the beer in his fridge is though.


----------



## ACM

American light beer, the product of horses.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> American light beer, the product of horses.


Maybe thats my problem. I've only tried Bud Light and Sam Adams.


----------



## GermanyChris

Both of those would be icky.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Maybe thats my problem. I've only tried Bud Light and Sam Adams.


that is very much the problem, haha.
macro beers are the reason a lot of people think beer is nasty.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No beer isn't nasty the beer in his fridge is though.


Well I already said earlier that I call it "nasty light". I'm usually a Newcastle man, but money is tight so nasty light it is


----------



## Pip Boy

Black Sheep


----------



## DragonZeal

We have a lot of nice beers here in Belgium.


----------



## woomba

I can recommend German beers


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> I can recommend German beers


Please do, American beer is nasty. I've got 3 bottles of Jäger in the freezer and I'd rather drink that then the crap they sell here.


----------



## sprower

Come to Oregon and drink in our ocean of microbrews. Hell, I think Bend alone has more microbreweries than tumbleweeds.

OT: Here is my mancave in it's raw unaltered state... could be worse after two rebuilds that pretty much consumed my entire summer.









Super / N64 contollers are still in use and to sacred to deface for this. Also... walls are not brown... just... don't mind my horrid lighting/photography.










Randy Bowen sculptures sans the Sephiroth from Advent top left. Definitely need some lighting in that case.


Obligatory dog shots.







Statue case hides the furnace. Out of sight on the right sits the dogs couch, loveseat, and dos recliners.


little workbench to the left of my setup


The boys scrapper steambox. I love it. I can just let them lose without a worry in the world... just don't let them know they're getting shafted kkthx.

















Disaster bench


Last but not least! Finished up my monitor stand a few days ago.


You saw it here first... haven't even got it in my build log yet.


----------



## d3vour3r

don't say you don't like beer unless you have tried all types and makes. ost people who don't like beer have only had one type which is usually megaswill. do yourself a favour and get some nice craft beers and explore the world of nice beers. even better if you know a half decent home brewer try some of their stuff.


----------



## Buehlar

Well...I like liver...most people hate it







...are people just idiots because they only tried chicken liver and not beef liver? Each to his/her own...get over it









On topic... my lair


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well...I like liver...most people hate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are people just idiots because they only tried chicken liver and not beef liver? Each to his/her own...get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic... my lair


Wow, that's gorgeous. Also, I didn't realize you could get a covering for the EasyXL, is that something they offer?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Please do, *American* beer is nasty. I've got 3 bottles of Jäger in the freezer and I'd rather drink that then the crap they sell here.


Bud, Heineken, etc yes, Russian River in Ca? No, lets not be too hasty to group all American beers together here.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Well...I like liver...most people hate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are people just idiots because they only tried chicken liver and not beef liver? Each to his/her own...get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic... my lair


That mirror gives me a headache, lol!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wow, that's gorgeous. Also, I didn't realize you could get a covering for the EasyXL, is that something they offer?


Thanks.








Nope, it's custom made, check out the build log if interested. *Mid-Lif Cry-Sys*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> That mirror gives me a headache, lol!


Jager gives me a headache


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's custom made, check out the build log if interested. *Mid-Lif Cry-Sys*


OOooh, definitely checking it out!


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Is that a table or a desk? If its a desk where did you get? @ sprower. Also Phantatsy nice space where did you get that desk?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Is that a table or a desk? If its a desk where did you get? @ sprower. Also Phantatsy nice space where did you get that desk?


It was a table.. that I turned into a desk. Build log is in my sig.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Is that a table or a desk? If its a desk where did you get? @ sprower. Also Phantatsy nice space where did you get that desk?


Not my desk. My desk is crappy. Once I get moved I'll post up some pictures of the new space.


----------



## corry29

Hello everyone, I've been out of the computer scene for a LONG time, this was my setup for couple of years


__
https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU


__
https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
 by c.wang29, on Flickr

Then my little sister went to UC-Davis, and thought it was a good idea to take my desk and chair because it was more easy to dissemble, so here I am with a new setup


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
 by c.wang29, on Flickr

_Envelop & Embody_
Haven't hooked up the computer yet, just using an old M11x for the meantime









*edit: Finally figured out how to link photos from Flickr, wow! A lot has changed!


----------



## wgards8

Do you have any binoculars to go with those pics?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> *edit: Finally figured out how to link photos from Flickr, wow! A lot has changed!


You can upload pics directly to OCN too.


----------



## DiaSin

Looks clean enough from the front, everything in its place..



But behind the main display..



There is also a bag of chopsticks between the book and the file-box to give the monitor enough downward tilt to be usable, as it is an old CCFL lit LCD, not an LED like my other screens, so the viewing angles are atrocious. I somehow managed to arrange it so that even if the monitor somehow gets knocked forwards a bit its balanced in such a way that it wants to lean back towards the wall again.


----------



## lurker2501

How do you like my new setup?


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> How do you like my new setup?


You need better cable management.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> It's done !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking really good there Leo


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been out of the computer scene for a LONG time, this was my setup for couple of years
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> by c.wang29, on Flickr
> 
> Then my little sister went to UC-Davis, and thought it was a good idea to take my desk and chair because it was more easy to dissemble, so here I am with a new setup
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> by c.wang29, on Flickr
> 
> _Envelop & Embody_
> Haven't hooked up the computer yet, just using an old M11x for the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: Finally figured out how to link photos from Flickr, wow! A lot has changed!


Antec Twelve Hundred FTW


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> How do you like my new setup?


I'd give it 11/10.

Beyond exceptional!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> How do you like my new setup?


Freedom like a shopping cart


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'd give it 11/10.
> 
> Beyond exceptional!


This.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi....


----------



## dman811

I like everything about it except the table. Those tables bring back bad memories for me.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been out of the computer scene for a LONG time, this was my setup for couple of years
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> by c.wang29, on Flickr
> 
> Then my little sister went to UC-Davis, and thought it was a good idea to take my desk and chair because it was more easy to dissemble, so here I am with a new setup
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> by c.wang29, on Flickr
> 
> _Envelop & Embody_
> Haven't hooked up the computer yet, just using an old M11x for the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: Finally figured out how to link photos from Flickr, wow! A lot has changed!


what chair is that????


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> what chair is that????


Herman Embody Chair


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi....


That is gorgeous!


----------



## OkanG

(_Linus preaching on the secondary monitor, lol_)

As it looks now, didn't feel like cleaning for the picture, so it doesn't look as eyecandy as some of the desks on here, sorry!
Will sell the rig and build a new one next month, and also use my primary monitor as a secondary, and hopefully get myself a 27" 144Hz monitor


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That is gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## ACM

My crummy little room.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi....


Thats a 2560x1080 monitor right? How has it been treating you? I've been trying to decide between one of those and a Qnix 1440p display.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thats a 2560x1080 monitor right? How has it been treating you? I've been trying to decide between one of those and a Qnix 1440p display.


Yes it is a 25 inch monitor. I'm wondering a little at his height, but getting used. Was cheap and wanted to get rid of my big tv 32 inch monitor. It fit perfect for me. Good image, good width, well, I'm really enjoying it. But I believe a 1440 would be better.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Yes it is a 25 inch monitor. I'm wondering a little at his height, but getting used. Was cheap and wanted to get rid of my big tv 32 inch monitor. It fit perfect for me. Good image, good width, well, I'm really enjoying it. But I believe a 1440 would be better.


So you don't feel the extra width would offer an advantage in gaming over a normal 16:9? I have been debating between one of the larger 29" 2560x1080 screens and the 27" Qnix 1440p displays.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been out of the computer scene for a LONG time, this was my setup for couple of years
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8CWCnU
> by c.wang29, on Flickr
> 
> Then my little sister went to UC-Davis, and thought it was a good idea to take my desk and chair because it was more easy to dissemble, so here I am with a new setup
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6EpF5
> by c.wang29
> 
> 
> , on Flickr
> 
> _Envelop & Embody_
> Haven't hooked up the computer yet, just using an old M11x for the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: Finally figured out how to link photos from Flickr, wow! A lot has changed!


Weird looking speakers, also you may want to separate that PC from the carpet.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Weird looking speakers, also you may want to separate that PC from the carpet.


There's nothing wrong with having a PC on carpet as long as he regularly cleans it.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having a PC on carpet as long as he regularly cleans it.


Or if it has large enough feet.









I've got mine sitting on a piece of wood to prevent such issues.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Or if it has large enough feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine sitting on a piece of wood to prevent such issues.


Or that


----------



## Kinglame9000

This.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having a PC on carpet as long as he regularly cleans it.


Not my point although they do seem to get more dust on the ground. I was referring to the static, knew someone who killed their computer because of the static shock when they went to turn it on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Or if it has large enough feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine sitting on a piece of wood to prevent such issues.


The wood helps prevent the static, I rather kick the case then wood though.


----------



## greywarden

I used to set mine on a 16x16 travertine tile, it looked really fancy.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So you don't feel the extra width would offer an advantage in gaming over a normal 16:9? I have been debating between one of the larger 29" 2560x1080 screens and the 27" Qnix 1440p displays.


Yes, I liked it very bf4, autosport grid and gauntlet, games I'm playing now. The field of view really makes a difference in terms of immersion of the game.


----------



## 98uk

I feel like a peasant compared to most people


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I feel like a peasant compared to most people


If you're a peasant, then I'm the rock in the road.


----------



## funfordcobra

Short video:

New gaming SLI setup:


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Please do, American beer is nasty. I've got 3 bottles of Jäger in the freezer and I'd rather drink that then the crap they sell here.


You have not had good american beer then. The stuff that is highly advertised is what is given to those who don't care about beer quality. do some research and note the following brewing companies..

Dogfish Head
Stone
Lagunitas
Sierra Nevada
Victory


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> You have not had good american beer then. The stuff that is highly advertised is what is given to those who don't care about beer quality. do some research and note the following brewing companies..
> 
> Dogfish Head
> Stone
> Lagunitas
> Sierra Nevada
> Victory


The USA's only real good beer comes out of micro breweries. But, there are no good mass produced beers in the USA.

In Munich, all the mass produced Helles are deemed good.

(Hence the 3 bottles of Augustina Export on my desk froml ast night







)


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The USA's only real good beer comes out of micro breweries. But, there are no good mass produced beers in the USA.
> 
> In Munich, all the mass produced Helles are deemed good.
> 
> (Hence the 3 bottles of Augustina Export on my desk froml ast night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I like how we're still on the beer topic. Either way I went to the store last night and purchased 6 (actually 5, I also picked a raspberry Smirnoff because I wanted something I liked...) random beers. Most of which were "Belgian style" or w/e. So far, it all tastes the same to me.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> I like how we're still on the beer topic. Either way I went to the store last night and purchased 6 (actually 5, I also picked a raspberry Smirnoff because I wanted something I liked...) random beers. Most of which were "Belgian style" or w/e. So far, it all tastes the same to me.


Yeah, not a massive fan of Belgian beer. It depends what you get, but I find them to sweet and sickly.

Also, Belgian "style" or Belgian ha?


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, not a massive fan of Belgian beer. It depends what you get, but I find them to sweet and sickly.
> 
> Also, Belgian "style" or Belgian ha?


Think half were styled and the other half were Belgian. I'm not sure. They all smell like someone just peed in a bottle anyway.


----------



## maynard14




----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Think half were styled and the other half were Belgian. I'm not sure. They all smell like someone just peed in a bottle anyway.


Yep, too sickly, syrupy and thick


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yep, too sickly, syrupy and thick


I don't know much about beer. I tried a Stella Artois and I tasted apple mixed in with the piss water, but no one else says they could taste the apples, lol.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> I don't know much about beer. I tried a Stella Artois and I tasted apple mixed in with the piss water, but no one else says they could taste the apples, lol.


Stella Artois is considered the worst beer in Europe. It has the nickname "wifebeater" because it's often drunk by the kind of guys who enjoy a few too many and then beat their significant other.

It's whatever ******** drink in the US


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Stella Artois is considered the worst beer in Europe. It has the nickname "wifebeater" because it's often drunk by the kind of guys who enjoy a few too many and then beat their significant other.
> 
> It's whatever ******** drink in the US


Well it tasted like ****. ******** drink whatever is cheapest I'm pretty sure.


----------



## GermanyChris

Belgian like French beer is terrible there is just no getting around it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Belgian like French beer is terrible there is just no getting around it.


Hoegaarden and a slice of lemon is nice though









I usually bring some back from the UK where it's £2 for 750ml... can't find it here/cheap.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Stella Artois is considered the worst beer in Europe. It has the nickname "wifebeater" because it's often drunk by the kind of guys who enjoy a few too many and then beat their significant other.
> 
> It's whatever ******** drink in the US


Stella is indeed piss water lol

Micro Breweries have all the good beer. Any good beer in the US is definitely craft beer. Sucks because it usually means it isn't highly available but regionally there are always best picks. New York has some fantastic breweries.... as well as Delaware


----------



## Deano12345

Been re-doing my whole setup recently, happy with the placement of everything now, no far away shots since the cable management is...err....non existent, need to buy velcro cable ties !

Agree with everyone else too, Stella is rotten !










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Been re-doing my whole setup recently, happy with the placement of everything now, no far away shots since the cable management is...err....non existent, need to buy velcro cable ties !
> 
> Agree with everyone else too, Stella is rotten !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good.









Any reason why you chose to make all your pictures B&W?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why you chose to make all your pictures B&W?


Thanks !









Shot the stuff in B&W because there's quite a lot of LED lights (especially on my PC), and in color they're a bit jarring on the eyes. I'm not a fan of mixing color and B&W in my sets so that's why all the shots are one way.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the stuff in B&W because there's quite a lot of LED lights (especially on my PC), and in color they're a bit jarring on the eyes. I'm not a fan of mixing color and B&W in my sets so that's why all the shots are one way.


Makes sense.


----------



## alansg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Been re-doing my whole setup recently, happy with the placement of everything now, no far away shots since the cable management is...err....non existent, need to buy velcro cable ties !
> 
> Agree with everyone else too, Stella is rotten !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice desk !


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alansg*
> 
> Nice desk !


Thanks man !


----------



## IAmDay

here is my setup. nothing special.


----------



## shadow5555

changed my room around alot. I like this setup alot better.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20140927_173144_zpsn6hz72fh.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> changed my room around alot. I like this setup alot better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/shadow555/media/IMG_20140927_173144_zpsn6hz72fh.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That would hurt my neck so much trying to use a computer like that.


----------



## Gallien

I was shared on kitguru too!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Not my point although they do seem to get more dust on the ground. I was referring to the static, knew someone who killed their computer because of the static shock when they went to turn it on.
> The wood helps prevent the static, I rather kick the case then wood though.


It's rare that such a thing would happen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> I was shared on kitguru too!


Mine was also shared on KitGuru


----------



## Deano12345

Ordered one too many MoPads, so instead of the effort of packing them up and sending them back, I put them under my PC. Worked a treat


----------



## longroadtrip

Been a while so it was time to rework the home office...

Looking in from the door...

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6441_zps4fcb70cc.jpg.html

To the right of the desk is a wall of shelving...

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6438_zps1599236d.jpg.html

Behind the desk is a little futon for people who stay over, watching movies, etc...

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6440_zpsc09555a9.jpg.html

Anyways, not anything really special, but I find it comfortable...


----------



## GermanyChris

I swear no one in this place like the outside..









I'd go nuts (more nuts than I am) with all the closed windows I see in this thread


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I swear no one in this place like the outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go nuts (more nuts than I am) with all the closed windows I see in this thread


LMAO, fair point actually I see a lot of close windows too







mine are actually always open during summer and even sometimes during Autumn here in the UK. It's just my setup is located towards the middle of my room and my windows are on the far left, so they aren't visible in any pictures







moving house soon though, so who knows might have to move my setup towards some windows


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I swear no one in this place like the outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go nuts (more nuts than I am) with all the closed windows I see in this thread


I'm a massive windows open guy.

Nothing beats, that feeling of having nothing to do except play a game, when it's raining and cold outside


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm a massive windows open guy.
> 
> Nothing beats, that feeling of having nothing to do except play a game, when it's raining and cold outside


Haha yeah definitely


----------



## GermanyChris

Blinds open and windows tilted even in the winter, fresh air and sunshine are important no matter the season.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I swear no one in this place like the outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go nuts (more nuts than I am) with all the closed windows I see in this thread


My living room windows are closed (and tinfoiled too) because of a combination of blinding mid-afternoon sun and the "lovely" view of an old off-brown coloured brick wall. We do tend to keep a window open when we can though (usually the left pane, because the blinding sun gets blocked by said brick wall for that one ^-^)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Blinds open and windows tilted even in the winter, fresh air and sunshine are important no matter the season.


My blinds are always open too but my windows closed when it gets really cold in Winter


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Blinds open and windows tilted even in the winter, fresh air and sunshine are important no matter the season.
> 
> 
> 
> My blinds are always open too but my windows closed when it gets really cold in Winter
Click to expand...

It's a German thing, I learned it when I got here


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I swear no one in this place like the outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go nuts (more nuts than I am) with all the closed windows I see in this thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Blinds open and windows tilted even in the winter, fresh air and sunshine are important no matter the season.


Agree, I can't stand being in a closed house. Gotta have fresh air moving through it.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> It's a German thing, I learned it when I got here


xD


----------



## longroadtrip

Normally, the blinds are open...It was dark and stormy out so I closed them for the picture...Here's the hail we had gotten a little bit earlier...


----------



## GermanyChris

Winter is coming last year was nothing so we'll probably get pounded this year..

either way I'd rather look outside and see that than see my blinds to each their own.


----------



## longroadtrip

Yeah, normally they are open....it was dark out so I closed them to take the pictures so I wouldn't have window glare in the main photo from the monitor backlights...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Winter is coming last year was nothing so we'll probably get pounded this year..
> 
> either way I'd rather look outside and see that than see my blinds to each their own.


Last years winter in Munich was like summer in the UK.

I'm expecting to be nipple high in snow this winter.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Come to Oregon and drink in our ocean of microbrews. Hell, I think Bend alone has more microbreweries than tumbleweeds.
> 
> OT: Here is my mancave in it's raw unaltered state... could be worse after two rebuilds that pretty much consumed my entire summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first... haven't even got it in my build log yet.


This is pretty awesome.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> This is pretty awesome.


It's been a labor of love... and that picture hardly does it justice. You're to kind.


----------



## EpicPie

Adjusted my studio a bit to fit in a 49key.


----------



## DragonZeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Belgian like French beer is terrible there is just no getting around it.


I've got to defend my little country here. We have over 300 different beers in Belgium and all you van think of is Stella Artois? We call it piss beer. Maes and Jupiler are the normal beers but then you have a lot of stronger beers which are enjoyable. My brother in law which is American just loves our beers.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonZeal*
> 
> I've got to defend my little country here. We have over 300 different beers in Belgium and all you van think of is Stella Artois? We call it piss beer. Maes and Jupiler are the normal beers but then you have a lot of stronger beers which are enjoyable. My brother in law which is American just loves our beers.


Suggestions?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonZeal*
> 
> I've got to defend my little country here. We have over 300 different beers in Belgium and all you van think of is Stella Artois? We call it piss beer. Maes and Jupiler are the normal beers but then you have a lot of stronger beers which are enjoyable. My brother in law which is American just loves our beers.


Hoegaarden is your best mass produced export beer


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonZeal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Belgian like French beer is terrible there is just no getting around it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to defend my little country here. We have over 300 different beers in Belgium and all you van think of is Stella Artois? We call it piss beer. Maes and Jupiler are the normal beers but then you have a lot of stronger beers which are enjoyable. *My brother in law which is American just loves our beers*.
Click to expand...

There are many Americans who do...

There are many other people that do...

I however do not. It's not personal as some people think here I just think they taste like urine, Schwabisch beer tastes like urine from a dehydrated person. I encourage all beer drinkers to try the beers from around the world. I think Bavarian beers are the best followed closely by some UK beers and some Micro brews from the States I'm quite glad there is a great variety.


----------



## Buehlar

What makes a bunch of computer geeks think that they're an expert on "another geek's" likes and/or dislikes for the taste of beer? LOL wow you guys are nutz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Adjusted my studio a bit to fit in a 49key.


Nice setup!


----------



## GermanyChris

Hey I'd rather talk beer and bourbon than computers


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Hey I'd rather talk beer and bourbon than computers


I think you are on the wrong site.


----------



## JKuhn

I think the thread title should be changed to "Official beer thread".


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingBandit*
> 
> I do believe i take the award for most insane home made desk for under $25 paid $10 for the bar stools and $15 for the wood flooring i used LOL oh and


Who's that on the mousepad?


----------



## Nark96

Why are people talking about beer lol?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Why are people talking about beer lol?


More interesting than someone elses desk


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> More interesting than someone elses desk










guess so


----------



## IlVeneziano

Hi there!! I post my configuration, I hope you like it, greetings


----------



## MocoIMO

Mic/monitor mounts & new desk are coming in the next month or two because this one is starting to sag horribly with my new case. Until those come, here is my most recent setup


----------



## PCModderMike

Very nice setups guys^

My current config. Just re-arranged everything over the weekend. Ran out of zip-ties, so once I get more I can finish the cables underneath.

__
https://flic.kr/p/15387114025


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Got some new toys. Thought i'd share. Sorry about the **** pictures my phone doesn't do pictures very well. 









Posters and LED lighting is next.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Sorry for all the noise. Android cam with daylight/incadescent....

All the vape junk will be moved later.

Working on a trussed corner desk to hold all this garbage.













*EDIT* original post only had links. Just uploaded pics.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

No such thing as vape junk. Vapes are amazing. Quit smoking real cigs because of them and don't get me started on all the flavors.


----------



## Deano12345

When I bought my amp and dac I got the speaker cable I was using for free, so I wanted to bi-wire the speakers so I went back today to buy some more...€19/Meter


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> What makes a bunch of computer geeks think that they're an expert on "another geek's" likes and/or dislikes for the taste of beer? LOL wow you guys are nutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup!


Thanks man.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice setups guys^
> 
> My current config. Just re-arranged everything over the weekend. Ran out of zip-ties, so once I get more I can finish the cables underneath.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15387114025


Very nice setup. Might I ask where you got your desk? Still looking for a replacement to my corner desk (way too shallow at 19").


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very nice setups guys^
> 
> My current config. Just re-arranged everything over the weekend. Ran out of zip-ties, so once I get more I can finish the cables underneath.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15387114025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup. Might I ask where you got your desk? Still looking for a replacement to my corner desk (way too shallow at 19").
Click to expand...

Thanks. The desk is from Ikea, although I bought it used off Craigslist. I can't remember exact model off the top of my head and I'm at work right now, but I could look for it later once back at home. I'm assuming it's one of their old models because it's solid wood and not particle board like most of their current stuff.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Thanks. The desk is from Ikea, although I bought it used off Craigslist. I can't remember exact model off the top of my head and I'm at work right now, but I could look for it later once back at home. I'm assuming it's one of their old models because it's solid wood and not particle board like most of their current stuff.


That desk is awesome, it's a shame they don't have it anymore







Hopefully the newer pine desk they have is as nice as it seems online because the particle board is terrible


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> No such thing as vape junk. Vapes are amazing. Quit smoking real cigs because of them and don't get me started on all the flavors.


My Mt Baker Vapor ftw!

Dig that keyboard, btw...

*Edit* typo. Blame the crummy keyboard at my work.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> My Mt Baker Vapor ftw!
> 
> Dig that keyboard, btw...
> 
> *Edit* typo. Blame the crummy keyboard at my work.


Oh man if you think MBV is good juice you gotta try some premium juices. I know Vapor Chef is a bit pricey, but out of all the juices I have tried (over 20 brands) it is by far the BEST tasting.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Oh man if you think MBV is good juice you gotta try some premium juices. I know Vapor Chef is a bit pricey, but out of all the juices I have tried (over 20 brands) it is by far the BEST tasting.


Just checked their prices...

Their flavors sound amazing, but I'm not ready to throw down that kind of scratch on my juice (I buy juice 30 ml/flavor). I may give them a shot come the holidays or tax season as a personal treat.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

So I went to IKEA and I decided I wanted a monitor shelf. Sooo I built one. Threw some LEDs under the shelving and behind the monitors and I think it turned out pretty damn good. The cabling is still kind of meh in my eyes, but it's probably the best I can do for now. Onto the goods!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Been a while so it was time to rework the home office...
> 
> Looking in from the door...
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6441_zps4fcb70cc.jpg.html


What kind of desk is that? Is that the Galant? I'm looking for a desk just like that but can't seem to find one anywhere (you can't get Galants anymore).


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> My Mt Baker Vapor ftw!
> 
> Dig that keyboard, btw...
> 
> *Edit* typo. Blame the crummy keyboard at my work.


I actually visited the site, talked to the livechat people and they gave me a discount on my order. I got one of the $20 beginner's kits. Thanks!


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What kind of desk is that? Is that the Galant? I'm looking for a desk just like that but can't seem to find one anywhere (you can't get Galants anymore).


Looks like a Galant with an extension.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Looks like a Galant with an extension.


Grrr I was afraid of that. I can't find ANYTHING like it anymore. SOOOOO frustrating







.


----------



## adamski07

Just an update from the last post. I'm still waiting for my DK2 to be shipped. I hate moving my wheel and controller every time I play racing and flying sim games.












Spoiler: More Photos













Spoiler: Specs



PC:

Intel 4770k @4.5GHz
EVGA GTX 980 SLI
Asus MAximus Formula VI
CoolerMaster V850 PSU
Samsung 830 PRO 256GB (Games)
WD 2TB HDD (Storage)
PlextorM5 128GB (OS/Games)
CoolerMaster CM Storm Trooper(Modded)

Peripherals/other stuffs:
Asus ROG PG278Q Swift Monitor
3D Vision Kit 2
Logitech C910 HD Webcam
CoolerMaster QuickFire Pro Keyboard
Razer Mamba
Bose Acoustimass
Dayton Audio DTA-120 Amplifier
Astro A40 Headset
Asus G73 Gaming Laptop
WD My Book Essential 2TB(Backup Storage)
ASUS RT-N56U Wireless N Router
Saitek Pro Flight x55 RHINO H.O.T.A.S.
Sony Dual Shock 4 Controller
Favi Wireless PC / Tablet Keyboard
Logitecg G25 Racing Wheel
Ionrax RS1 Racing wheel Stand
Techni Mobili Black Glass Corner Desk


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Here are some pics of my set up before I got married:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Here is my set up now after getting married and moving in w the wife:
Note: I picked up an extra monitor, and use my laptop as a Plex server. The monitor on the left is connected to my laptop but I use Synergy to control it with my main PC's keyboard and mouse.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













If you can't tell, I'm a huge Ninja Turtles fan.


----------



## greywarden

I was expecting the second pic to be full of decorative pillows, lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What kind of desk is that? Is that the Galant? I'm looking for a desk just like that but can't seem to find one anywhere (you can't get Galants anymore).


It's actually the Linnmon corner top and extension. What I did that is different is that i rotated the legs on one side so that the two tables are joined together instead of having 2 extra legs there.

corner top: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/
extension table: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00251343/
legs: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/#/10217971

Hope that helps...









Galant replacement: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's actually the Linnmon corner top and extension. What I did that is different is that i rotated the legs on one side so that the two tables are joined together instead of having 2 extra legs there.
> 
> corner top: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/
> extension table: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00251343/
> legs: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/#/10217971
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galant replacement: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


Oh sweet! Thanks for the links and for the description. Yea I saw that galant replacement but there is no ability to add extensions or anything.

How sturdy actually is that table top though? I want to attach a mount to my desk/table top with dual 24" monitors but I need to be sure that the wood/surface is strong enough to hold the weight.


----------



## longroadtrip

I had dual 27" monitors on a clamp style mount at it was fine.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I had dual 27" monitors on a clamp style mount at it was fine.


Perfect that's just what I'm going for. Do you feel you have enough space for your keyboard in front of the monitor now that you're in that "corner?"

And did you get any of *these*?


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Sorry for all the noise. Android cam with daylight/incadescent....


Same chair as me!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Perfect that's just what I'm going for. Do you feel you have enough space for your keyboard in front of the monitor now that you're in that "corner?"
> 
> And did you get any of *these*?


I have about 20 inches between the keyboard and the monitor, so plenty of room. Those brackets are for attaching the desk top to the Kallax shelving units so you don't have to use legs on the shelving side. This is what I did:


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I have about 20 inches between the keyboard and the monitor, so plenty of room. Those brackets are for attaching the desk top to the Kallax shelving units so you don't have to use legs on the shelving side. This is what I did:


Oh nice, that would work. I may actually go with a shelving unit on one side so I may go with those. Nice to see there is an table/desk top that actually has some options like the galant did. Thanks a lot for turning me onto this, I'm gonna have to figure out which size extensions to go with







.

P.S. What shelving unit do you have there? I see it's not the same height as the table top so I'm just curious what made you go with that one over the Kallax?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I would be careful as I think that desk uses honeycomb cardboard beneath that sheet of wood or whatever it is. I've seen some pictures of that desk getting pretty messed up.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I would be careful as I think that desk uses honeycomb cardboard beneath that sheet of wood or whatever it is. I've seen some pictures of that desk getting pretty messed up.


Is that so? Any pics?

It doesn't look like I have much of a choice though since it's pretty much the only setup like this that I can find.


----------



## longroadtrip

The honeycomb is actually extremely strong, not to mention that the desk has particle board around all four sides. For a computer desk, it is more than sturdy enough. I ran dual 27" monitors on a clamp style mount for over a year without leaving a single scratch on the desk.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The honeycomb is actually extremely strong, not to mention that the desk has particle board around all four sides. For a computer desk, it is more than sturdy enough. I ran dual 27" monitors on a clamp style mount for over a year without leaving a single scratch on the desk.


Thanks for the positive reinforcement







. Speaking of positive reinforcement, do you think it would be possible to remove the two front legs from the corner table top (so the two legs that you used to attach the corner table top to the extension) and just install metal brackets underneath to attach the tables together? I'd love to have a lot more leg room so I dont' have to pull my chair out to then work on a different area of the desk. Just wondering if it will be sturdy enough.


----------



## longroadtrip

I've never tried it...You might be able to get away with one leg in the middle...but I think that there might not be enough support to run with no legs.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I've never tried it...You might be able to get away with one leg in the middle...but I think that there might not be enough support to run with no legs.


Yea I'm gonna have to play around with it to see what will and won't work. Btw, how do you like it having moved away from dual monitors to that ultrawide monitor? is that the LG 34UM65?


----------



## longroadtrip

I really like the new monitor...it is the 34UM65.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> It's actually the Linnmon corner top and extension. What I did that is different is that i rotated the legs on one side so that the two tables are joined together instead of having 2 extra legs there.
> 
> corner top: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60251335/
> extension table: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00251343/
> legs: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/#/10217971
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galant replacement: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/


Ah that's cool.
I don't see the new desk system as a replacement since half the reason I liked the Galant was the extension pieces that can be coupled into the frame.


----------



## KenLautner

New place.. Just got new table and chair.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting to see that the Bekant system has sit/stand options, while the Galant did not.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I really like the new monitor...it is the 34UM65.


Nice. I'm considering the new AOC 34" for 3440x1440 resolution. However I'm concerned about how well I'd be able to use remote desktop on half of the screen while still working on the other half. I'm a network admin and I have to remote into my work network from home a lot. Have you had any experience using remote desktop on your monitor?


----------



## Hakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> MY SETUP


Hi, I'm really liking your table setup. I was wondering if you can take more photos in different angles for me and tell me where you purchased your wood and if they came in black or if you had to paint them or not? Thank you.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hakou*
> 
> Hi, I'm really liking your table setup. I was wondering if you can take more photos in different angles for me and tell me where you purchased your wood and if they came in black or if you had to paint them or not? Thank you.


This guy.


----------



## Hakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> This guy.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Looks like a Galant with an extension.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Grrr I was afraid of that. I can't find ANYTHING like it anymore. SOOOOO frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Oh sweet! Thanks for the links and for the description. Yea I saw that galant replacement but there is no ability to add extensions or anything.
> 
> How sturdy actually is that table top though? I want to attach a mount to my desk/table top with dual 24" monitors but I need to be sure that the wood/surface is strong enough to hold the weight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*
> 
> Ah that's cool.
> I don't see the new desk system as a replacement since half the reason I liked the Galant was the extension pieces that can be coupled into the frame.


Look for it second hand... I picked up a galant from a local furniture selling group on Facebook. Cost me €30 including the extension table. It's such a good desk... And massive.

Also picked up an ikea malkolm chair to try... Not sure what to expect. Felt nice in store though.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Look for it second hand... I picked up a galant from a local furniture selling group on Facebook. Cost me €30 including the extension table. It's such a good desk... And massive.
> 
> Also picked up an ikea malkolm chair to try... Not sure what to expect. Felt nice in store though.


I've been looking for them all over. Nothing on CL by me that is what I'm looking for so far.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I was expecting the second pic to be full of decorative pillows, lol.


Hahaha this makes my day.

Maybe I just threw them out in the hallway when I was taking these pictures


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I Need longer speaker cables....
> 
> PC and cable mess is behind the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry about bad quality, will take better one when I have built my new desk.


what audio setup have you got going on here? Looks nice!


----------



## NickBRCM

I wiil post my setup in 1 weekend.


----------



## DiaSin

My humble little setup. Partially temporary. Once I get the wallmount for that TV on the left I am gonna turn that one big shelf into two smaller ones, just for the speakers, then the monitor up top will switch places with the TV. The wall needs painting too, but that comes later.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

@DiaSin Awesome avatar







I've literally seen every episode and movie

and still wondering if they'll ever actually finish the final battle


----------



## Nark96




----------



## GermanyChris

My DP baby needs some new processors which should happen this week with luck but the setup is kinda done physically I'm where I want to be (though I'll probably look for some 20" ACD's but there is no urgency i'd rather have more art first)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Dat Arch Pro doe.



Sorry for the potato pix


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Dat Arch Pro doe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato pix


Any particular reason you have two keyboards on your desk?

I only ask because that is exactly how my keyboard setup looks like, main typing keyboard in front of my and my poker 2 sitting behind it so I can grab it whenever I game


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Dat Arch Pro doe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason you have two keyboards on your desk?
> 
> I only ask because that is exactly how my keyboard setup looks like, main typing keyboard in front of my and my poker 2 sitting behind it so I can grab it whenever I game
Click to expand...

Cause' there's no room on the desk my Quickfire TK is on?









I love the blacks for gaming, but... it's not quite as readily grab-able








I do fine with blues anyways


----------



## corry29

Finally figured out my cable managements for the PC that works with my OCD



Bare-bones, essentials, necessity type of thing.


----------



## jameyscott

This may have been asked before, but what chair is that? I'm in the market for a new chair as my new job will be me working from home, so a chair that is made for 8-12 hours a day is an absolute necessity. (I'm an online student as well!)

Sadly, the wife wouldn't agree to a Hermon Miller Aeron. Apparentlly 1200 for a chair is a bit too much to ask for right now...


----------



## corry29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This may have been asked before, but what chair is that? I'm in the market for a new chair as my new job will be me working from home, so a chair that is made for 8-12 hours a day is an absolute necessity. (I'm an online student as well!)
> 
> Sadly, the wife wouldn't agree to a Hermon Miller Aeron. Apparentlly 1200 for a chair is a bit too much to ask for right now...


Herman Miller Embody Chair.

Sorry to break it to you, but it's more expensive than the Aeron.


----------



## jameyscott

Back on the hunt then...


----------



## Paliosh

Finally decided to post my little setup. It's nothing fancy, nor very colorful and that was the idea from the start, nothing shiny to distract you while playing.
Recently made the mode "NCYF" aka "No Cables in Your Feet" guess it worked and looks very pretty to me







hope you like it too







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I never understood why chairs are so expensive to begin with. Sure there's some research done to design the chair, but in the end it's just plastic and fabric.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I never understood why chairs are so expensive to begin with. Sure there's some research done to design the chair, but in the end it's just plastic and fabric.


Quality of material to withstand potentially daily use for years on end, without breaking or reducing ergonomically.

There is a reason good quality office desks and chairs can run into the thousands.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paliosh*
> 
> Finally decided to post my little setup. It's nothing fancy, nor very colorful and that was the idea from the start, nothing shiny to distract you while playing.
> Recently made the mode "NCYF" aka "No Cables in Your Feet" guess it worked and looks very pretty to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Love your speakers! How much were they?


----------



## Buehlar

My chair... ~$20,000


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This may have been asked before, but what chair is that? I'm in the market for a new chair as my new job will be me working from home, so a chair that is made for 8-12 hours a day is an absolute necessity. (I'm an online student as well!)
> 
> Sadly, the wife wouldn't agree to a Hermon Miller Aeron. Apparentlly 1200 for a chair is a bit too much to ask for right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herman Miller Embody Chair.
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but it's more expensive than the Aeron.
Click to expand...

That's my next chair. How's the comfort level? Is it worth the price tag?

Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## Paliosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> 
> Love your speakers! How much were they?


I bought them in 2005 and back then they ware like 60-70euro Luxeon 2.1 , now maybe 10euro, but since then they are doing great job for my small square room 3.5m. x 3.5m. Now i considering an a upgrade to 5.1 surround, but my space is pretty tight for 5.1... i guess i will figure it out.


----------



## Clockdisaster

try getting hifi headphones. With optical fiber you could have 7.1 through your headphones. Also you can try headphones with virtual drivers. Or maybe you dont like headphones?


----------



## greywarden

7.1 headphones != HiFi headphones, IMHO


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Back on the hunt then...


Have you tried searching on craigslist? I don't remember where I read it (I think it was on this site, not sure which thread), but you can find them at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Deano12345

Got promoted (yay !) in work. Using that to justify jumping to triple screens, since I'll be doing more design work at home now.


----------



## Kavster12

Any office chair suggestions? I tend to sit at my desk for about 4-6 hours at a time and would like something that is comfortable and ergonomic. I was looking at the DX Racer but it seems a little too expensive however it is still an option. Would prefer not going over $400 USD.
I just cant find anything appealing :/ I will consider all options!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Got promoted (yay !) in work. Using that to justify jumping to triple screens, since I'll be doing more design work at home now.


Congratulations man!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Have you tried searching on craigslist? I don't remember where I read it (I think it was on this site, not sure which thread), but you can find them at a much more reasonable price.


Local craigslist is pretty meh. :/


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Local craigslist is pretty meh. :/


Look at all nearby zones on there, I'm in between two zones myself. One has no listings for an Aeron and the other is filled with 40+ used ones for $250-425


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

a lot of people rave about the dxracer chairs. I haven't sat in one so I don't know if it's hype or truth, but they run ~300 dollars.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Any office chair suggestions? I tend to sit at my desk for about 4-6 hours at a time and would like something that is comfortable and ergonomic. I was looking at the DX Racer but it seems a little too expensive however it is still an option. Would prefer not going over $400 USD.
> I just cant find anything appealing :/ I will consider all options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations man!


Thanks bud !









I've not tried the DX racer chairs, but from working in a garage, I've sat in plenty of seats like them, and for sitting for long periods, theres very few cars with bucket seats I'd like as a chair. $300 is really expensive too, if your anyway handy with tools, I'd make one up yourself, should just be a case of mounting a plate between the rails on the bottom of the seat and attaching it on to a set of wheels/tube you can get off any cheap chair !

If your going hunting for something, junkyards would be your best bet, personally I loved the Mitsubishi Evo seats (they are Recaro if memory serves me right) or if you got really lucky, something from an AMG Mercedes or an RS Audi would be even nicer (new model RS4 seats are the most comfortable seat I've ever sat in, also made by Recaro IIRC). If you cant find something to fit your tastes, have a look around your area for someone who races or rallies cars, the seats in those have to be replaced every number of years (its 10 over here, not sure what it would be there) so they will usually sell the old Sparco/Recaro seats after.....with the harnesses


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I have a dxracer chair and imo its worth the money if you are going to be sitting at your computer a lot.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockdisaster*
> 
> try getting hifi headphones. With optical fiber you could have 7.1 through your headphones. Also you can try headphones with virtual drivers. Or maybe you dont like headphones?


I recently did a review on a a half decent 7.1 surround headset. Not bad, but if you have the money for something more high end, and with proper tech support, I would definitely recommend going that route.







As far as the 7.1 sound goes, it is frickin awesome. It sounds like I'm really IN the games.


----------



## Threx

My left monitor doesn't have height adjust and it's a little too low. Need to find something to put under it. Any suggestions? (No web orders, something I can walk into a hardware store or something to buy."


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> My left monitor doesn't have height adjust and it's a little too low. Need to find something to put under it. Any suggestions? (No web orders, something I can walk into a hardware store or something to buy."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can use a large book and put under it


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You can use a large book and put under it


I was thinking something a little more elegant.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I was thinking something a little more elegant.


War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy? Or maybe something from Sun Tzu?


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy? Or maybe something from Sun Tzu?


If you said Stephenie Meyer I would have repped you. Too bad.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy? Or maybe something from Sun Tzu?


Hmm you beat my old dictionaries...


----------



## iARDAs

Console gamer now. And my setup for PS4 and newly arrived Thrustmaster T80 racing wheel.


----------



## 98uk

Not a bit far away from the TV?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Console gamer now. And my setup for PS4 and newly arrived Thrustmaster T80 racing wheel.


with all that modern furniture and design I expected a larger TV, what is that, 32"? 36"? It looks too small for the room.


----------



## iARDAs

Actually tv is 40 inch. I am 2 meters away. Wife does not want a bigger tv. But once this sammy 8 series led becomes outdated, I will get a Sony 46 inch. More would be too big


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually tv is 40 inch. I am 2 meters away. Wife does not want a bigger tv. But once this sammy 8 series led becomes outdated, I will get a Sony 46 inch. More would be too big


That TV is already plenty big don't go bigger


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That TV is already plenty big don't go bigger


what if they have guests over?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> My left monitor doesn't have height adjust and it's a little too low. Need to find something to put under it. Any suggestions? (No web orders, something I can walk into a hardware store or something to buy."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I use 2x3's cut to around 1' in width for my own setup, although I wish. It isn't the prettiest setup, however at the same time I could paint them black if it really did bug me.



EDIT: I don't have a current pic, but setup hasn't changed too much since then (except no keyboards at the moment, plus there's two fish tanks on the one side







)


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually tv is 40 inch. I am 2 meters away. Wife does not want a bigger tv. But once this sammy 8 series led becomes outdated, I will get a Sony 46 inch. More would be too big


Ok, just seems small, I don't own a tv under 42", even the kid's bedroom has a 42", they're so cheap now days why not go big


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Ok, just seems small, I don't own a tv under 42", even the kid's bedroom has a 42", they're so cheap now days why not go big


I know 40-42" is the ideal size in a lot of English homes because of smaller room sizes in general. I have a 55/65 myself but I also have 8' between the sets and my couches in bigger rooms.


----------



## The Pook

^ My room is like ... 12 foot x 10 foot ... it's a closet with a window. I want to get a TV but I think anything more than 32" would be overkill. 23" + 21" already looks huge (granted one of them would be replaced, but still).



ignore the dust and the grinder


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I know 40-42" is the ideal size in a lot of English homes because of smaller room sizes in general. I have a 55/65 myself but I also have 8' between the sets and my couches in bigger rooms.


Oh, English like UK? I'm in the US, tv prices here are very cheap. There are several 50" HDTVs for under $400 at local Walmart stores.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-50-LED50B45RQ-1080p-60Hz-LED-HDTV/35030309
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-X505BV-FMQR-50-1080p-60Hz-LED-HDTV/27678567

even 60" is only $650
http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-RBE601I-A3-60-1080p-120Hz-Razor-LED-Smart-HDTV-Refurbished/36018295
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-LED60B55R120Q-60-1080p-120Hz-LED-LCD-HDTV/37668208
http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-E601I-A3E-60-1080p-120Hz-LED-HDTV-Refurbished/33980938

I was just surprised that's all, because the furniture looks nice and expensive, the room design is aesthetically pleasing and modern, but the TV looks like it's about $199 and too small for a room that size


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually tv is 40 inch. I am 2 meters away. Wife does not want a bigger tv. But once this sammy 8 series led becomes outdated, I will get a Sony 46 inch. More would be too big


Better get something bigger. Even 46" is too small for my opinion. Shouldve nought 50" and up ... shouldve choosed a 55"

MORE IS MORE. Doesnt come too expensive these days ;D


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> ^ My room is like ... 12 foot x 10 foot ... it's a closet with a window. I want to get a TV but I think anything more than 32" would be overkill. 23" + 21" already looks huge (granted one of them would be replaced, but still).
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the dust and the grinder


yeah 12 x 10 is a small room, my office is that size, I wouldn't put anything larger than a 32" in here


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Oh, English like UK? I'm in the US, tv prices here are very cheap. There are several 50" HDTVs for under $400 at local Walmart stores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aye England, can't speak for rest of the nations from personal experience but I know even appliances can be generally smaller too.

Cheap prices are nice too but RCA, Vizio, and Spectre are kind of meh in the build/picture quality aspect from what I've seen/read. I'd still buy another Panasonic plasma set myself if they were still in production, got to wait for OLED or equivalent to hit now.

My den with computer setup is roughly 22'x15' with some odd bends.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye England, can't speak for rest of the nations from personal experience but I know even appliances can be generally smaller too.
> 
> Cheap prices are nice too but RCA, Vizio, and Spectre are kind of meh in the build/picture quality aspect from what I've seen/read. I'd still buy another Panasonic plasma set myself if they were still in production, got to wait for OLED or equivalent to hit now.


True, just saying they're available, I don't know what brand he has, it might be a rca, vizio or spectre


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> True, just saying they're available, I don't know what brand he has, it might be a rca, vizio or spectre


Indeed, and that's a Sammy stand if I ever saw one







, might be off on that though, just looks like their chrome stand from some of their high end LED series 1-2 gens ago.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> My left monitor doesn't have height adjust and it's a little too low. Need to find something to put under it. Any suggestions? (No web orders, something I can walk into a hardware store or something to buy."


Scrap wood, stain appropriately?

Glass brick?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Scrap wood, stain appropriately?
> 
> Glass brick?


Adjustable monitor stands are $50 from amazon.

I would recommend going that route. I even bought a triple monitor stand and it was a pain in the a$$, it was much easier just to get three adjustable stands and match them up that way since the monitors are all different brands. If I had three that were the same the triple monitor stand would have probably worked perfectly.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Adjustable monitor stands are $50 from amazon.
> 
> I would recommend going that route. I even bought a triple monitor stand and it was a pain in the a$$, it was much easier just to get three adjustable stands and match them up that way since the monitors are all different brands. If I had three that were the same the triple monitor stand would have probably worked perfectly.


Threx's request was for it to not be a web order, which rules out Amazon.


----------



## Azefore

Decent bit of wood, stain to match, clear coat and finish to liking, and improvise the legs to match height needed. If nothing else grab the legs from Ikea if there's one near you.

Also overclockerjames, that's a Boxster right?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> True, just saying they're available, I don't know what brand he has, it might be a rca, vizio or spectre


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Indeed, and that's a Sammy stand if I ever saw one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , might be off on that though, just looks like their chrome stand from some of their high end LED series 1-2 gens ago.


Samsung 8 Series LED TV. Got it back in 2010 when I got married. I will be upgrading for sure but If I upgrade it will be for a 4K Sony TV. Nothing less. And 46 inch would be the max I would go. Rest is too much. From 2 meters 40 for me is the sweet spot, but I do not mind 46 inches. More would be too big.

Edit : I would have to spend at least 2000 US dollars for a TV like that.

http://www.teknosa.com/urunler/110015370/sony-kd49x8505b-4k-uhd-dvb-s-3d-smart-led-lcd-tv2

Costs around 2300 bucks.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Samsung 8 Series LED TV. Got it back in 2010 when I got married. I will be upgrading for sure but If I upgrade it will be for a 4K Sony TV. Nothing less. And 46 inch would be the max I would go. Rest is too much. From 2 meters 40 for me is the sweet spot, but I do not mind 46 inches. More would be too big.
> 
> Edit : I would have to spend at least 2000 US dollars for a TV like that.
> 
> http://www.teknosa.com/urunler/110015370/sony-kd49x8505b-4k-uhd-dvb-s-3d-smart-led-lcd-tv2
> 
> Costs around 2300 bucks.


$2300?!

You can get 50" 4K TVs here for less than $1000. Granted that does change depending on brand.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> $2300?!
> 
> You can get 50" 4K TVs here for less than $1000. Granted that does change depending on brand.


Welcome to our life here in Turkey bro.







That Samsung 8 series LED TV was about 2000 dollars back in 2010 as well.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to our life here in Turkey bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Samsung 8 series LED TV was about 2000 dollars back in 2010 as well.


Yeah, expensive technology... But you get to live in a beautiful country, with a rich and amazing history, great coffee and teas and mmmmm... Raki.

I would take that any day over cheap technology but living in the USA!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That TV is already plenty big don't go bigger
> 
> 
> 
> what if they have guests over?
Click to expand...

They watch the TV like my guests do, and we can't go bigger than 32. A large TV in that room, or any room really, would steal the eye and too much work has been put in to let a piece of tech do that.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome to our life here in Turkey bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Samsung 8 series LED TV was about 2000 dollars back in 2010 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, expensive technology... But you get to live in a beautiful country, with a rich and amazing history, great coffee and teas and mmmmm... Raki.
> 
> I would take that any day over cheap technology but living in the USA!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, expensive technology... But you get to live in a beautiful country, with a rich and amazing history, great coffee and teas and mmmmm... Raki.
> 
> I would take that any day over cheap technology but living in the USA!


Yep I agree actually. :roll eyes: Nothing beats living near the Aegean Sea and still be able to sit outside with friends 1AM in the morning without getting freezing









I take it you visited Turkey before?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> They watch the TV like my guests do, and we can't go bigger than 32. A large TV in that room, or any room really, would steal the eye and too much work has been put in to let a piece of tech do that.


Yes you are right. To be honest with guests we do not watch the TV. Maybe play PS4 with the boys and yeah 40 inch is just right. If I had a bigger TV, the TV would have stolen the show and furniture would be in the background. 40 is a sweet spot really. 46 inch is the max. If I had an empty room that would be a hobby room I would have though differently of course.

edit : With guests, my TV, and Harman Kardon surround system is used to play spottily playlists through apple tv and iPad.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep I agree actually. :roll eyes: Nothing beats living near the Aegean Sea and still be able to sit outside with friends 1AM in the morning without getting freezing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you visited Turkey before?


Heh yeah, I've done the gritty Istanbul and the rather more lazy touristy 5* in Antalya this year (tough work life, needed sun







).

Will probably do a sun escape to Egypt next year after I've done my serious holiday in Chile


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Scrap wood, stain appropriately?
> 
> Glass brick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Adjustable monitor stands are $50 from amazon.
> 
> I would recommend going that route. I even bought a triple monitor stand and it was a pain in the a$$, it was much easier just to get three adjustable stands and match them up that way since the monitors are all different brands. If I had three that were the same the triple monitor stand would have probably worked perfectly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Decent bit of wood, stain to match, clear coat and finish to liking, and improvise the legs to match height needed. If nothing else grab the legs from Ikea if there's one near you.
> 
> Also overclockerjames, that's a Boxster right?


Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try walking around the computer mall in my area and see if they sell cheap monitor stands. If I can't find any then I'll try finding a piece of wood or two that fits well with my set up. (Glass bricks are supposed to be pretty heavy, no?)


----------



## GermanyChris

Egypt is nicer for diving and snorkeling Turkey is better for most other things to include food


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, expensive technology... But you get to live in a beautiful country, with a rich and amazing history, great coffee and teas and mmmmm... Raki.
> 
> I would take that any day over cheap technology but living in the USA!


See that depends, where exactly in the USA? I live in Chicago (Architecture capital of the USA) and it is by far the most gorgeous city I've ever lived in. Not to mention I also live 10 mins away from a MicroCenter


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> See that depends, where exactly in the USA? I live in Chicago (Architecture capital of the USA) and it is by far the most gorgeous city I've ever lived in. Not to mention I also live 10 mins away from a MicroCenter


I meant more beautiful in terms of culture and history.

The USA is just a mish mash of foreign cultures and no real history of its own... Nothing significantly old really.

You guys look at the civil war as being history haha.

But of course, every place in this world has its charms


----------



## Threx

I'm also from Chicago.







Currently living in Thailand, though.

Yup, Chicago is a beautiful city. Haven't been back there in 8 years, though. Trump tower didn't even exist yet, and Willis was still called Sears back then. I still refuse to call it Willis Tower.









Edit: And I know which Microcenter you're talking about. I used to go there a lot.


----------



## leftythrillz

I always found other countries histories more interesting, due directly to the fact that they are much older and therefore surprises to uncover!

As for on-topic discussions, concerning computer chairs, I just created a review of my journey into the Ergonomix chair search here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518253/my-venture-into-the-ergonomic-read-expensive-computer-chair-search


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I meant more beautiful in terms of culture and history.
> 
> The USA is just a mish mash of foreign cultures and no real history of its own... Nothing significantly old really.
> 
> You guys look at the civil war as being history haha.
> 
> But of course, every place in this world has its charms


Being a young country has benefits, history wise, meh. However all our history, since being recent, is recorded very well for what it's worth.

The land size and variety is the main benefit for me personally. Options, always options.


----------



## trivium nate

REMOVED


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


Excellent choice of case.


----------



## trivium nate

REMOVED


----------



## vaatibal

thanks, unfortunately with my setup its facing the wrong way i might turn it around and boost it up somehow so its facing me

this is my old setup:

[/quote]

Hmm... You could put the little stand the computer stands on on the other side of the desk, shoving your desktop to the left. However that would be a little ineffecient since i'd rather not have downtime on my pc.

About that side case fan though, doesn't that shove a whole lot of dust in your case?


----------



## falinefarwell

My corner of heaven.


----------



## trivium nate

I think so


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my setup a tad.


----------



## DiaSin

I took a new pic after I cleaned my dust filters and re-arranged things a bit. No more gray circles in the front of my case.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Got promoted (yay !) in work. Using that to justify jumping to triple screens, since I'll be doing more design work at home now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Thanks bud !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tried the DX racer chairs, but from working in a garage, I've sat in plenty of seats like them, and for sitting for long periods, theres very few cars with bucket seats I'd like as a chair. $300 is really expensive too, if your anyway handy with tools, I'd make one up yourself, should just be a case of mounting a plate between the rails on the bottom of the seat and attaching it on to a set of wheels/tube you can get off any cheap chair !
> 
> If your going hunting for something, junkyards would be your best bet, personally I loved the Mitsubishi Evo seats (they are Recaro if memory serves me right) or if you got really lucky, something from an AMG Mercedes or an RS Audi would be even nicer (new model RS4 seats are the most comfortable seat I've ever sat in, also made by Recaro IIRC). If you cant find something to fit your tastes, have a look around your area for someone who races or rallies cars, the seats in those have to be replaced every number of years (its 10 over here, not sure what it would be there) so they will usually sell the old Sparco/Recaro seats after.....with the harnesses


Yeah I might do this actually. I have a DC2r and I love the red Recaro seats in them. I might go looking for a second hand one and modding it into an office chair!


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I took a new pic after I cleaned my dust filters and re-arranged things a bit. No more gray circles in the front of my case.


You make me want speakers for my set up.


----------



## niks2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falinefarwell*
> 
> My corner of heaven.


Great setup. I love the glow of the WC tubes. Also it It looks like the Predator is trying to twerk


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> You make me want speakers for my set up.


Heh, my computer isn't even attached to the stereo right now. I just use it with the TV and the BluRay player. While my G35s may not be "real" surround, the Dolby trickery they use is close enough that I don't like using speakers with the computer, cause the sound just lacks the depth of the Dolby surround in my Logitech headset.


----------



## Zoltanar

Building a pc for a housemate, took the chance to upgrade my PSU from OCZ 650ZS to Corsair AX750 (got it refurbished from scan for £75)
Also borrowed 280X because case got delayed and won't be here for 2 days, Heaven score went from 1136 to 2079.

My Asus DC2 7970 above, XFX DD 280X below.

I then took the 280X back out and put together what I could, isn't she lovely?



They told me about RAM clearance, I laughed.


----------



## greywarden

Snapped a potato pic of my nerdery today







Not bad looking for a couple of 2x10s and some iron pipe haha.


----------



## trivium nate

Re-arangned my room again. Picture taken today!


----------



## NateN34

Just got done mounting a vesa arm to my hutch. Kinda ghetto, but I like it now.


----------



## Jakestax

Here is mine!
Just Cleaned


----------



## Regnitto

here's mine


----------



## easynator

This is mine


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get the desk?


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Where did you get the desk?


There: http://www.structube.com/en/office/desks/34341010-harvard


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> There: http://www.structube.com/en/office/desks/34341010-harvard


I gather i can't buy it unless i live in Canada?


----------



## Curleyyy




----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> This is mine


For some reason I actually like that PC and stuff like that is generally not my thing


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I took a new pic after I cleaned my dust filters and re-arranged things a bit. No more gray circles in the front of my case.


is that the best buy special rocketfish dual-sided gaming mouse pad? I'm using the same one! lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> is that the best buy special rocketfish dual-sided gaming mouse pad? I'm using the same one! lol


Yep. Amazing mat especially at their price.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I gather i can't buy it unless i live in Canada?


It looks like so! Maybe you can contact them and see if they can accommodate you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> For some reason I actually like that PC and stuff like that is generally not my thing


Thank you very much!


----------



## JambonJovi

Here's me+my gf's living room area (HTPC)







And my majestic Man Cave Corner.







Pardon the pathetic potato pictures.


----------



## nerdalertdk

Just got my second screen








Love the space


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdalertdk*
> 
> Just got my second screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that just chipboard painted black?

If so, it actually looks pretty awesome. I initially thought it was one huge mousepad for your desk


----------



## bgtrance

Love the space








[/quote]

I have two of those myself as well. Gotta love the real estate







Congrats!


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Is that just chipboard painted black?
> 
> If so, it actually looks pretty awesome. I initially thought it was one huge mousepad for your desk


It's actually colored MDF (don't know if that the english word it) but it's untreated do everything stains








will eventually replace it with a longer oak/Mahogany/bambus table top. so i can have an laptop work place for the wife next to my set up.


----------



## greywarden

I wish I could get my hands on some colored MDF (that's the correct word, btw). Maybe an alcohol-based stain and then a satin clear over it would look awesome


----------



## nerdalertdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on some colored MDF (that's the correct word, btw). Maybe an alcohol-based stain and then a satin clear over it would look awesome


it came with the table so can't complain, they do sell mat black at our local hardware store, (25 X 1220 X 2440 )mm sell for $152 (we have 25% tax on every thing sold in Denmark )


----------



## Doubletap1911

This is my baby - it moves up and down and back and forth:

Height adjustable and my own folding speaker arms for surround sound when you need it.


----------



## Chickenman

World's worst listening position - glass desk, glass doors and tile floors I'm still extremely limited by space and a rampant 10mo girl.
Only a few months before we start building our house - looking forward to having some space.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What is that thing wrapped up with the anti kink coil? A mic?


----------



## Deano12345

New Cans


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What is that thing wrapped up with the anti kink coil? A mic?


looks like a Grypton camera mount. maybe mic, maybe a better cam used for conf calls?

If it's a cam for conference vid chat, may I ask what program is being used? My friends and I are contemplating a quarterly vidcast, and we're not sure if we should rent studio time at PBS...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> World's worst listening position - glass desk, glass doors and tile floors I'm still extremely limited by space and a rampant 10mo girl.
> Only a few months before we start building our house - looking forward to having some space.


Cool speakers, what model/brand are they?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Moved to the new house

Im renting the place, so I dont want to invest a lot

but I have a full room just for the desk and PC

will post pics later


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Updated my setup a tad.


setup is still looking nice. I just picked up that same midi keyboard


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> setup is still looking nice. I just picked up that same midi keyboard


The novation 49 or the cme xkey 25?

And thanks.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Cool speakers, what model/brand are they?


Swedish brand Proson, Stratego M6. bought 2nd hand for $80. I like 'em, thought they were a tad bright for ages but turns out it was just the pioneer receiver I was using.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Swedish brand Proson, Stratego M6. bought 2nd hand for $80. I like 'em, thought they were a tad bright for ages but turns out it was just the pioneer receiver I was using.


You should invest in an inexpensive class A or A/B amplifier. Receivers have a lot of DSP settings and whatnot and some of them can't be turned off. When I'm measuring speakers for crossover design I use a Class A/B, not even a class D because certain models' high frequencies are dependent on driver impedance.


----------



## Chickenman

I swapped to a Rotel pre/poweramp (class AB) combo, sounds much better without the "thinness" of a surround receiver, pic is in my post.
I like to record/mix in 5.1 and without spending a heap of money a cheap Pioneer or similar multi-channel amp was the simplest choice. I've given up on that for a while though, too many issues at this address. Every song has a truck/commodore solo on the acoustic part haha.


----------



## Unknownm

27 inch is much bigger than I thought


----------



## greywarden

I said the same thing when I set mine on the desk, haha. I should've just got the 24" lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I said the same thing when I set mine on the desk, haha. I should've just got the 24" lol


I have a large, deep, desk. I am looking forward to upgrading to a 27" from my 24", preferably 1440p though.


----------



## greywarden

My end goal is to have a triple portrait setup with the VN279QLs I measured it today out of curiousity... 25.5" tall from the desk top in portrait, haha.


----------



## mAs81

New pics of my room/setup..


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The novation 49 or the cme xkey 25?
> 
> And thanks.


sorry, I meant the novation 49. cool keyboard, however I wish they did a better job with the sound dampening on the actual keys.


----------



## semajha

Does this belong to anyone off this site? A tad bit on the feminine side but still good taste.

*Not my room/setup*
Quote:


>


----------



## dman811

Not mine, but I do like their taste in music (Daft Punk).


----------



## IAmDay

I saw that on reddit. I would kill for that setup.


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> New pics of my room/setup..


Looking good, sir.


----------



## GermanyChris

Cleaned up cables as best as I can..now I just need a cable conduit for the display


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaatibal*
> 
> Looking good, sir.


Why,thank you








I really need to fix them cables tho..


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> sorry, I meant the novation 49. cool keyboard, however I wish they did a better job with the sound dampening on the actual keys.


Do your keys press loudly? Mine are really quiet.


----------



## GTX670

2014 ZALMAN Z11 PLUS BUILD IN 2012

















Everyday use, Dusty, Dirty, gonna need an air compressor to clean it, I want mainly a neat desktop with nothing on it, and, also, the cpu fan is dead... searching for another one... they're all very expensive...


----------



## vaatibal

This is my setup. Excuse the crappy cellphone quality.


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> 2014 ZALMAN Z11 PLUS BUILD IN 2012
> 
> Everyday use, Dusty, Dirty, gonna need an air compressor to clean it, I want mainly a neat desktop.


What do those zipties in the 5.25" bay hold in place?


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaatibal*
> 
> What do those zipties in the 5.25" bay hold in place?


those zip ties actually holds a fan 120x120x25mm
and the long usb 3.0 cable for the z11 plus, I connected those cables directly on the mainboard with a silverstone adapter

if you look closely, you can barely noticing them... (the fan is pretty visible)


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> those zip ties actually holds a fan 120x120x25mm
> and the long usb 3.0 cable for the z11 plus, I connected those cables directly on the mainboard with a silverstone adapter
> 
> if you look closely, you can barely noticing them... (the fan is pretty visible)


Aah, i might actually implement that in my case, since i have 5 drive bays empty.


----------



## Agiel

whooaaaa, nice setup fellows !! i have pic from mine, but till i connect all my fans i won't upload'em here ...


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaatibal*
> 
> Aah, i might actually implement that in my case, since i have 5 drive bays empty.












show some pics of the beast itself ^^


----------



## jameyscott

Things are starting to improve on my set up.







Just need a new monitor stand, few more monitors (Yes, I need more), and some other stuff.







I've decided to go ahead and get a DxRacer Chair. I know it's a bit overpriced for what it is, but I don't really have the time to make my own office chair out of a racing seat and need something this week as my new job is working from home.




There is a lot of work that needs to be done on my builds aesthetically, and will definitely be fixed as I have time/money for it. Can't wait to get back to updating my build logs...


----------



## GTX670

pretty ugly green thing ...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> pretty ugly green thing ...


Yeah, that jealousy is pretty ugly.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, that jealousy is pretty ugly.


Change it to black with green accents, might be more to his liking









In any 'case', no need for the blatant insult.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Change it to black with green accents, might be more to his liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, no need for the blatant insult.


If that's what it takes for someone on the internet to like my system, that's just what I'll have to do...









It's actually changing anyway. Not sure exactly what to yet, but it'll be a lot more muted of a color. Definitely not the vibrant green.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If that's what it takes for someone on the internet to like my system, that's just what I'll have to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually changing anyway. Not sure exactly what to yet, but it'll be a lot more muted of a color. Definitely not the vibrant green.


Nice, I think a darker gray would work with that blue you have on it. Personally painting my panels on my midi to white today to hold me over to a white H440.


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show some pics of the beast itself ^^


Will do when the daylight makes a return again. It's dark early here in the winter months.


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, that jealousy is pretty ugly.


Just for the room... Like a dark green would be welcome or black case with green interior


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> Just for the room... Like a dark green would be welcome or black case with green interior


Like this:

granted I had to swap over to my air-cooled amd setup with a blue Asus board since I blew up my ivy bridge last week.


----------



## GTX670

Awesome


----------



## TronixGT

Here's my geek cave.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my geek cave.


Is that a 180 or a 220 gallon tank?


----------



## TronixGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is that a 180 or a 220 gallon tank?


It's actually a 150Long (6'). Upgrade to 220 coming in spring.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my geek cave.


Nice! I'm a fish tank nerd myself!

unfortunately i just had to sell my 250 gallon acrylic aquarium


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> It's actually a 150Long (6'). Upgrade to 220 coming in spring.


Niiiiiiice. Biggest I have is a 20 tall with a few (eight) guppies at the moment. It will eventually be upgraded to a 40 gallon breeder (3' wide), and be flanked by two 10 gallon tanks. I also have two Fluval Ebi/Flora's that are 7.8 gallons each, which are currently on my desk. One of the Fluval Flora's has my "desk guardian" Tyr, a brown/silver bodied crowntail betta with neon orange fins that have a slight black tint along the crowntips. He seems rather envious of the hiding spots that the shrimp tank next to his has though, but in a week or so the two are being combined into my spare (aka the second) 10 gallon tank because at least in a ten gallon tank hygro doesn't have to be trimmed every week!

....I really need to clean up my desk so I can post new photos to this thread 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Nice! I'm a fish tank nerd myself!
> 
> unfortunately i just had to sell my 250 gallon acrylic aquarium


Ouch, that sucks. But then I have to playfully add "glass tank master race forever!" Sure, they're harder to move around (especially once you get over 55 gallons) but they're significantly harder to scratch, especially if you use products like ActivFlora which are apparently magnetic, or at least like to constantly try and get in between the magnets as you're cleaning the glass!


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ouch, that sucks. But then I have to playfully add "glass tank master race forever!" Sure, they're harder to move around (especially once you get over 55 gallons) but they're significantly harder to scratch, especially if you use products like ActivFlora which are apparently magnetic, or at least like to constantly try and get in between the magnets as you're cleaning the glass!


Well i will agree with you about the scratches. I had my acrylic for a number of years and towards the end it was getting so scuffed up that is was beginning to be hard to see through. But at the same time i like the strength of the acrylic. i had a Pacu (named him Paco the Pacu lol) that was about a foot and a half long, and he would always go from one end of the tank to the other hitting the sides pretty hard. So im glad i had the acrylic lol


----------



## dman811

I might as well take a pic of my setup as it is now, since I don't think it'll ever get clean.


----------



## Deano12345

Just ordered up some extra monitors since I'm doing a ton more Photoshop/Illustrator work for my job now









Does anyone know if surround will work with screens that have different resolutions ? Google wasn't giving me an answer, I'm presuming worst case scenario is that I turn the main screen resolution down if I want triple screen ?


----------



## lowfat

Ignore the ghetto watercooled rig.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Just ordered up some extra monitors since I'm doing a ton more Photoshop/Illustrator work for my job now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if surround will work with screens that have different resolutions ? Google wasn't giving me an answer, I'm presuming worst case scenario is that I turn the main screen resolution down if I want triple screen ?


well i ran 2 1920x1080 and a 1280x1024 in surround just to see if it worked, and it did. even games would run it. but it was very odd, seeing how it was trying to center the picture with one monitor much smaller than the rest

edited:
so if your just using it for Photoshop, rendering, ect, you should be A okay


----------



## Agiel

i want that stereoo !!


----------



## Agiel

20141017_022957.jpg 1312k .jpg file


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> 2014 ZALMAN Z11 PLUS BUILD IN 2012


May I bother you to ask what mouse pad is that and if it's in blue?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> pretty ugly green thing ...


It never pays to insult something that someone spent time and effort to build they built it the way they like it and it becomes personal just like you'd never tell someone their SO is ugly/fat/bad teeth etc. Virtually every build on this site isn't my thing but I won't call them ugly or wrong because they are their owners thing and it's all subjective. I'm all about brutal honestly when it comes to peoples opinions, thoughts, and judgments but that stops instantly when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> well i ran 2 1920x1080 and a 1280x1024 in surround just to see if it worked, and it did. even games would run it. but it was very odd, seeing how it was trying to center the picture with one monitor much smaller than the rest
> 
> edited:
> so if your just using it for Photoshop, rendering, ect, you should be A okay


I figured that much ! Thanks man !


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my geek cave.


That large desk, tank and all those windows... All the things I want for my room







Awesome setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Ignore the ghetto watercooled rig.


is that an ikea frosted glass top?


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> May I bother you to ask what mouse pad is that and if it's in blue?


Hello,

This is actually a Razer Goliathus Extended Edition Speed (original one from Razer) (The first model who came out)

Now we have a lot of them but with a complete different style

In blue ? Sue Razer to release one in blue

found a digital thief here http://xuanvinh.vn/vn/2963-razer-goliathus-2113-extended-control.html


----------



## Hartk1213

[EDIT] Pics turned out too dark will reupload


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> New Camera..so i decided to take some new pics


We see nothing


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> New Camera..so i decided to take some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> We see nothing
Click to expand...

for some reason they turned out dark on the website but on my PC they were alot lighter...ill try to re-upload them when i get a chance


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> is that an ikea frosted glass top?


Yes. Most of what you see for furniture is from Ikea.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Do your keys press loudly? Mine are really quiet.


Sort of, it's kind of difficult for me to explain. They are quiet for the most part but some keys will have this plasticky, clunky noise if I hit chords or do runs. It happens when the keys shift from side, not from just pressing it down. It is annoying but I can live with it... Plus it's too late for me to return or exchange it.

I'd post more the room but it's a mess. I've gotten more lazy over the years.



Currently watching Oblivion instead of doing my assignments.


----------



## Agiel

finally i'll post my pics ... please forget the old unnatended house ... hehehe im poor ok ... having this pc is altmost a sacrifice, some good friends gave some parts and this is the finall rig ...


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> finally i'll post my pics ... please forget the old unnatended house ... hehehe im poor ok ... having this pc is altmost a sacrifice, some good friends gave some parts and this is the finall rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't feel bad, I'm poor too. my build took 2 years and is still a work in progress, and is probably worth more than my mobile home, lol.


----------



## Unknownm

Oh this motherboard just landed on my bed without any warning. Better not ask any questions and install it


----------



## Regnitto

update to my setup..........wanted a second monitor to display hwinfo while running games on my good monitor, so I dug out a fossil (found it sitting under a shelf at work collecting dust) it may be old but hey, it's free!


----------



## Regnitto

one more I want to share. I was testing an old k8 for a co-worker who needed a cheap pc. wanted to make sure it all still worked before buying a case for it.


----------



## Agiel

@Unknownm: should i send u my addres that mobo it's mine, i ...... lost it right after you find it in your bed she just put me some horns in my head ...


----------



## Hartk1213

ok im reuploading new pics because the last ones came out too dark..


----------



## Regnitto

Love the 510







I got the 510s


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> for some reason they turned out dark on the website but on my PC they were alot lighter...ill try to re-upload them when i get a chance


badass design in the dark !


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> @Unknownm: should i send u my addres that mobo it's mine, i ...... lost it right after you find it in your bed she just put me some horns in my head ...


hehe. I am selling a MSI Z97 Gaming 3 motherboard since that was my old one

Anyways few hours of sorting wires and getting everything up and going. Here is what my desk looks like now, now just to sort out ram issues and everything is good


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> hehe. I am selling a MSI Z97 Gaming 3 motherboard since that was my old one
> 
> Anyways few hours of sorting wires and getting everything up and going. Here is what my desk looks like now, now just to sort out ram issues and everything is good


You really need some nice lighting in your room... makes it feel much warmer.

This is my new "place"... I share a flat with another person, so my room is for my PC and sleeping


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> hehe. I am selling a MSI Z97 Gaming 3 motherboard since that was my old one
> 
> Anyways few hours of sorting wires and getting everything up and going. Here is what my desk looks like now, now just to sort out ram issues and everything is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need some nice lighting in your room... makes it feel much warmer.
Click to expand...

The room only comes with one top light. I am not sure how much the socket can power but I have a 65w installed. Most of the time I play in the dark because it gives me better focus on the screen.... however I do agree at times I wish the lighting was better


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> The room only comes with one top light. I am not sure how much the socket can power but I have a 65w installed. Most of the time I play in the dark because it gives me better focus on the screen.... however I do agree at times I wish the lighting was better


Playing in the dark is pretty bad for your eyes you know...

I would suggest turning off the main light and using some floor standing lamps to create a more neutral ambient lighting.

If you see my photos on the last page, that's what I try to do. Light isn't glaring, but also not so dark as to damage your eyes.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You really need some nice lighting in your room... makes it feel much warmer.
> 
> This is my new "place"... I share a flat with another person, so my room is for my PC and sleeping


You really need some decorations on your walls and plants/flowers strewn about. It makes it feel much lovelier! I'm kidding; it's actually very nice, although the walls do beg for some detail to be added if i could make a comment to make it better. There's a little too much White, even though it does look clean, minimal, and, as you put it, warm.

How come that top light seems to be giving off almost no light while being on? I'm guessing it's low powered or something?


----------



## GermanyChris

Most single guys need some art on the wall and some plans strewn about..


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> You really need some decorations on your walls and plants/flowers strewn about. It makes it feel much lovelier! I'm kidding; it's actually very nice, although the walls do beg for some detail to be added if i could make a comment to make it better. There's a little too much White, even though it does look clean, minimal, and, as you put it, warm.
> 
> How come that top light seems to be giving off almost no light while being on? I'm guessing it's low powered or something?


Yeah, I have some stuff to put on the walls. Just waiting until the weekend to put them up.

Got a lot of nice replica old motor racing posters stamped/printed on tin... kinda like this:



Also, will be getting a cactus







The top light is on a dimmer switch, however, it's actually due to be replaced with a nicer fitting I bought









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Most single guys need some art on the wall and some plans strewn about..


Ha, not single, hence scatter cushions.


----------



## Agiel

hehe but i like it anyway ... it's messi but it's what ever he likes more ...


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Most single guys need some art on the wall and some plans strewn about..


They do!


----------



## DiaSin

I made some small changes to my setup. I got new TV service, and finally have an HD box for the TV on my desk. That serves to raise my main monitor to a more comfortable level, which I hadn't even realized was in issue.

I also took the front mesh off of my speakers, so you can't see the brand name (Optimus) and they look more expensive than they actually were.









I have another 1080p monitor on layaway, so I will wall-mount the TV above my main monitor and put the new monitor beside my main where the TV is now.


----------



## dman811

CenturyLink, nice. I have them too. I live too far from a terminal to get HD though.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> CenturyLink, nice. I have them too. I live too far from a terminal to get HD though.


Yeah, they just upgraded their network here. We may switch to them for internet too. Its a bit slower than the 25mbps we get from Suddenlink now.. but the installer tested the line to our house as 27.7meg, and each TV accounts for 2-3 mbps. The installer said that even with all 4 TVs running (which would probably not happen, as the tvs in the kitchen and family room aren't used much) the internet should never drop below about 17mbps. The biggest thing other than the price though.. Centurylink has no data limit here. With the current ISP we get charged up the wazoo for every 50 gb past our 250gb cap.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah, they just upgraded their network here. We may switch to them for internet too. Its a bit slower than the 25mbps we get from Suddenlink now.. but the installer tested the line to our house as 27.7meg, and each TV accounts for 2-3 mbps. The installer said that even with all 4 TVs running (which would probably not happen, as the tvs in the kitchen and family room aren't used much) the internet should never drop below about 17mbps. The biggest thing other than the price though.. Centurylink has no data limit here. With the current ISP we get charged up the wazoo for every 50 gb past our 250gb cap.


250GB Cap. @[email protected]


----------



## dman811

They need 15mb for TV here and only 2-3 there? I live in an area where less than 6 months ago there was nothing other than dial-up or satellite was available. I have 25mb max internet, but only 10 of it can be dedicated to internet.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah, I have some stuff to put on the walls. Just waiting until the weekend to put them up.
> 
> Got a lot of nice replica old motor racing posters stamped/printed on tin... kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will be getting a cactus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top light is on a dimmer switch, however, it's actually due to be replaced with a nicer fitting I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, not single, hence scatter cushions.


how much do they usually cost?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They need 15mb for TV here and only 2-3 there? I live in an area where less than 6 months ago there was nothing other than dial-up or satellite was available. I have 25mb max internet, but only 10 of it can be dedicated to internet.


What they told us is that they advertise it as 10mbps, but its dynamic speed. Whatever of the line from the street the TVs aren't using goes to the internet. 10 is just the highest they can legally guarantee.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> New pics of my room/setup..


Dat black and blue!


----------



## dman811

They said anything past the max HD distance was lost, and that distance is 4000ft from a terminal, I'm about 7813ft, almost to the point where I would have to deal with dial-up or satellite.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> 250GB Cap. @[email protected]


Is that low or high to you? I've heard both. I know my family regularly goes over that cap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They said anything past the max HD distance was lost, and that distance is 4000ft from a terminal, I'm about 7813ft, almost to the point where I would have to deal with dial-up or satellite.


If the terminal is that tall narrow green box by the street with a mess of wires in it we are less than 150 feet from one.


----------



## greywarden

I can do 250GB in a day or two...


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I can do 250GB in a day or two...


it's probably faster than that, only takes me 5 hours to do 250GB



so that's why I have over 15 terabytes


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Is that low or high to you? I've heard both. I know my family regularly goes over that cap.
> If the terminal is that tall narrow green box by the street with a mess of wires in it we are less than 150 feet from one.


Very low. My cap is 999GB. I get pretty close to 750GB a month, lol.


----------



## jameyscott

I can't imagine having a cap... One day I had to re-download my Steam Library and it was almost 1TB in about a two days... I doubt my ISP was too happy then...


----------



## Phantatsy

Never used to have a cap until about 2 years ago. Such a shame.


----------



## cdoublejj

i have 30 meg and i hate my 250gb cap i destroy it in 2 days, then i have to stop using the internet.


----------



## maynard14

hi guys sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Dat black and blue!


Thanks,blue was always my favorite color in PCs


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thanks,blue was always my favorite color in PCs


it's getting really hard to an up tier build with blue since every one is forcing black and red.


----------



## snoball

Is that an RV01









Probably one of my favorite cases but I never bought one.


----------



## Roaches

Original Raven is best Raven.







Looks real neat with that rad and fans bolted the expansion slot intake fan area.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it's getting really hard to an up tier build with blue since every one is forcing black and red.


I know,it was pretty hard,or at least in the past it was easier to find blue accent rigs


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I know,it was pretty hard,or at least in the past it was easier to find blue accent rigs


i think some of the EVGA and Asus all black editions can have the red bit updated with testor's black model paint and small paint brush. so at least a black mobo is possible.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i think some of the EVGA and Asus all black editions can have the red bit updated with testor's black model paint and small paint brush. so at least a black mobo is possible.


That's my second favorite..
But nowadays if it is "gaming" or "performance" edition it just has to be red for some reason


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Is that an RV01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of my favorite cases but I never bought one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Original Raven is best Raven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real neat with that rad and fans bolted the expansion slot intake fan area.


thank you guys, i swap my nzxt h440 for the raven 01 original raven

at first im not sure if the rad will fit and if i can lock it to the case,. but yeah i literally just put the radiator of the h105 to the case and its not moving or easly move, so here i am very happy with the result

i think this case is very good with the airflow and a little modding you can put aio coolers, thinking now for putting a hole in the back of the case and put nzxt g10 and another aio cooler for my heater r9 290x


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That's my second favorite..
> But nowadays if it is "gaming" or "performance" edition it just has to be red for some reason


the big companies agree ans fully stand by the red = gamer. i have talked to them about it. they haven o plans to make blue editions. I tried reasoning with them. plastic is pennies on the dollar they could easily make the same boards in multiple colors but, branding aka the color red means every thing to them they refuse to have non red or all black parts.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I can't imagine having a cap... One day I had to re-download my Steam Library and it was almost 1TB in about a two days... I doubt my ISP was too happy then...


That is the very reason I originally began keeping my steam install on a separate drive from my OS. Now though it is also a space concern. I keep a couple of games on my OS drive, but nothing big other than skyrim, and thats just because my skyrim is so modded that the load times are unbearable without it being on an SSD. I still keep my two skyrim folders (base install and mod organizer) backed up on my main games drive though, so if anything happens to the OS drive I just copy and paste.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That is the very reason I keep my steam install on a separate drive from my OS. I keep a couple of games on my OS drive, but nothing big other than skyrim, and thats just because my skyrim is so modded that the load times are unbearable without it being on an SSD. I still keep my two skyrim folders (base install and mod organizer) backed up on my main games drive though, so if anything happens to the OS drive I just copy and paste.


I've got them backed up now, and my steam folder is actually on my NAS and I just stream it from there for all of my systems.


----------



## Jeemil89

Hi. New to the thread. Here is my gaming/music room. Will be installing some acoustic panels and I'm getting a condenser mic with a boom arm soon.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Hi. New to the thread. Here is my gaming/music room. Will be installing some acoustic panels and I'm getting a condenser mic with a boom arm soon.


Sennheiser HD598s?








I'm actually wearing a pair right now.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Sennheiser HD598s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually wearing a pair right now.


Yes. Really like them a lot. Also very comfy.


----------



## greywarden

I love my HD 558s!


----------



## Agiel

a heck of a Case that one !! really nice one !!


----------



## ryan603

Kinda cramped for just me and the girlfriend, haha but we make it work. second monitor is only for music player while gaming and GPU monitor.


----------



## rrims

Our battlestation while we raise money for charity

Mine:









Walrider's:


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan603*


OZ. One of the best shows on TV imo


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Our battlestation while we raise money for charity
> 
> Mine:


from what i can make out from that potato shot the desk is really nice. Any other pics of it?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Our battlestation while we raise money for charity


Clean looking setup ! What keyboard is that ?

Should have my new screens on Tuesday so i decided to change my setup slightly, now the new screens will sit over the top of the speakers. Took the time to hide the DAC's behind my laptop, got some new things since I've last posted, Rumor cable for bi-wiring the speakers, MoPads and some PYST cables. Need to get some Omega stands for my headphones next, should be getting an Aeron next month too


----------



## dman811

Are those Sennheiser HD 800s?


----------



## Nark96

Here's mine, just some updated pictures with the HUE installed


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are those Sennheiser HD 800s?


700's !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Here's mine, just some updated pictures with the HUE installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thats a sweet looking setup mate !


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> 700's !
> Thats a sweet looking setup mate !


Cheers!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are those Sennheiser HD 800s?


-Redacted


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Cheers!


It does remind me though, I need to get sleeved cables too


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> from what i can make out from that potato shot the desk is really nice. Any other pics of it?


Sorry about that, didnt have much time before I went to stream for the charity. The build log is in my signature!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Clean looking setup ! What keyboard is that ?


Thanks! Its a ducky shine zero with browns!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> It does remind me though, I need to get sleeved cables too


Go for it man! really changes the overall aesthetics of a build


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Go for it man! really changes the overall aesthetics of a build


I just need someone to remind me when I get paid to buy them !


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> I just need someone to remind me when I get paid to buy them !


Haha write it down on a sticky pad and put it up on your wall or set a reminder in your phone


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Just got a new monitor last week. Samsung 27D590. I mainly use this for regular use and KB/M games, while my Sony 46" TV gets the bulk of the games with Steam Big Picture and my Xbox controller.

Other items -

Logitech G5 Mouse
Logitech Wireless keyboard
Razer Goliathus Mousepad
Belkin Nostromo N52TE Keypad
Logitech Z-10 Speakers
Logitech G430 Headset
ZyXel Wifi Access Point
WD 2TB USB3 HDD



Opposite corner of the room -

Sony KDL46HX850 (10M HDMI Cable from PC)
Onkyo SR578B
Xbox 360
Panasonic BD Player
Sennheiser HD558
WD Live TV
Bias Lighting behind TV


----------



## Deano12345

Screens arrived ! Excuse the quality of the pictures, but that photo is taken roughly where I sit











Edit : Turns out OCN mobile pics are always really low res, I'll take proper shots where theres not packaging still on the screens, cables everywhere and actually have them lined up


----------



## RushiMP

The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting.

-Sun Tzu



Dust Filters? Where we are going, we don't need dust filters...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting.
> -Sun Tzu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust Filters? Where we are going, we don't need dust filters...


You won

/thread


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting.
> -Sun Tzu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Microwave thinggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust Filters? Where we are going, we don't need dust filters...


Aight, this is likely a silly question, but whats that microwave looking thing on top? Power supply or an air chiller or something?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Aight, this is likely a silly question, but whats that microwave looking thing on top? Power supply or an air chiller or something?


High volume industrial air cleaner. 1150 CFM. Loud but effective. I run it on a timer when I am not around.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> High volume industrial air cleaner. 1150 CFM. Loud but effective. I run it on a timer when I am not around.


I might need to look into something like that. Three cats have taken over my office.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I might need to look into something like that. Three cats have taken over my office.


I feel your pain. I have two cats, and they get into EVERYTHING. Have to clean the front intake of my PC at least once a week because of all the hair.


----------



## jameschisholm

I keep a strict rule, no cats in my PC area. It's working so far..


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I feel your pain. I have two cats, and they get into EVERYTHING. Have to clean the front intake of my PC at least once a week because of all the hair.


Just two cats? I have three large dogs (2x doberman & 1x labrador) that seem to shed everywhere...hair and dander is my number one enemy in my computer room.


----------



## greywarden

I have a Terrier, Pitbull, Husky, 3 cats, and 3 rabbits in my house... My roomies love animals, I like the one little black cat, she's the only one allowed in my room haha.


----------



## dman811

4 Labradors for me.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just two cats? I have three large dogs (2x doberman & 1x labrador) that seem to shed everywhere...hair and dander is my number one enemy in my computer room.


Beautiful dogs. I can see where the hair comes from. These two cause enough as it is. Thankfully my dog doesn't shed (full bred miniature schnauzer).


----------



## BradleyW

Akita and a pet mouse. My dog and mouse also get along just fine. (That's really not a joke). The mouse sits on the dogs head, or stomach if lying on her back.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

its not a true workspace unless there is at least 2 cats in the mix. its just that simple!!


----------



## GermanyChris

Or unless there is a cat on it


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting.
> -Sun Tzu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust Filters? Where we are going, we don't need dust filters...


man SGI made some nice cases.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> man SGI made some nice cases.


I am still trying to get my hands on an SGI Tezro chassis so I can do a new case mod.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I am still trying to get my hands on an SGI Tezro chassis so I can do a new case mod.


dude, that case is awesome!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I am still trying to get my hands on an SGI Tezro chassis so I can do a new case mod.


There are some peeps on youtube that are in these old machines or this era. they make videos of them. maybe you can get lead messaging such people?


----------



## ryan603

got a new desk! what wires do you speak of?


----------



## NoxStilez

Here is my setup! No wires, wires ruin setups. period. Get your cable management in check people.














































Cooler Master HAF 922, MSI G45 Z87 Gaming Mobo, Intel i7 4770k, Cooler Master Hyper T4 Fan, Asus GTX 660Ti, 8gb DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws, Corsair 750W PSU, 1 TB Barracuda, Logitech G110 Keyboard, Logitech G500 Mouse, Xtrac XXL Mousepad, Logitech G35 Headset, Altec Lansing 5.1 Speakers/Sub.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoxStilez*
> 
> Here is my setup! No wires, wires ruin setups. period. Get your cable management in check people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master HAF 922, MSI G45 Z87 Gaming Mobo, Intel i7 4770k, Cooler Master Hyper T4 Fan, Asus GTX 660Ti, 8gb DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws, Corsair 750W PSU, 1 TB Barracuda, Logitech G110 Keyboard, Logitech G500 Mouse, Xtrac XXL Mousepad, Logitech G35 Headset, Altec Lansing 5.1 Speakers/Sub.


But.. But.. I would have to unplug everything and rewire it all! Its all tangled.



I guess once I get the wall mounting arm for this TV I will redo my wiring..


----------



## NoxStilez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> pretty ugly green thing ...


Says the guy who has wires dangling off the left of his desk.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoxStilez*
> 
> Says the guy who has wires dangling off the left of his desk.


We handled this a while ago, no need to bring it up again


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoxStilez*
> 
> Says the guy who has wires dangling off the left of his desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> We handled this a while ago, no need to bring it up again


Lol oh the necro-manity


----------



## OkanG

Got a new desk, might snap some pictures when my new monitor and other computer bling arrives next week!

I have like more than double the space I had on my last desk. Big desks are underrated


----------



## malthegreat

Current setup. I'm selling the G750 to build a desktop soon. GPU is already on it's way


----------



## Konkistadori

I wish i could live with that small mousepad.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I wish i could live with that small mousepad.


Wow just noticed, I cringed hard. Using the Qck+ and it's the absolute smallest mousepad I can live with lol


----------



## Konkistadori

Damn, your avatar is so funny.







I could never get used to that small mousepad tough... Well maybe when im just browsing web, that size would be OK.


----------



## malthegreat

Does look small now that you mention it. Guess i'm used to it


----------



## metalmania31

Here is some before and After with new desk. It's so much nicer.









Wire management cleaned up.

Compared to old wiring mess.


----------



## Cybertox

Here are a few photos of my working table and my computer.


----------



## Konkistadori

Nice! Calm looking room.









Needs bit of cable management, but not much.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Nice! Calm looking room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs bit of cable management, but not much.


Thank you









Yeah, cable management is always a pain in the butt.


----------



## OkanG

Man I suck at taking pictures









Am waiting for my new Korean PLS monitor though, and some LED strips and fans for the rig. Maybe a headphone stand..

I'm really satisfied with my new desk though, it was a steal too!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malthegreat*


Yui wallpaper <3


----------



## Cybertox

Some more photos of my desktop.


----------



## KSIMP88

Here's my messy setup


----------



## jordanecmusic

Right before putting the 2nd graphics card into my rig


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> 
> Right before putting the 2nd graphics card into my rig


Looks like you could use an upgraded chair.


----------



## vaatibal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> 
> 
> Right before putting the 2nd graphics card into my rig


Man that chair must be extremely comfortable.








Awesome setup though, i like it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

WIP! Awaiting on a couple Ergotech Freedom Arm's and a replacement monitor for my Elite 130, considering another ASUS PB287Q 4k, ASUS PB278Q 1440P, LG 31 MU97 4K, or LG 34UM95 1440P Wide. I'll get more detailed shots as soon as I finish this room







I plan on refreshing my TJ08-E as soon as a formidable X99 MATX board is released (ASUS X99 Rampage V GENE) (Wishfully thinking), along with a couple AMD 390X Crossfire (Replacing my AMD 7970 Crossfire), and going with some Alphacool 180mm and 120mm Radiators (Replacing my Magicool 180mm and Swiftech 120mm).

*OMG! 4K TJ08-E Baby!*



*The Darkness #mode*



*Full Shot*


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Here's my messy setup


I might have you beat with regards to messiness...I'll post a pic of my room later for abusive comments, etc









In the meantime, here's one side of my basement "lab"...lots of cables!!!


----------



## DutchChilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Here are a few photos of my working table and my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That glossy screen though...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> In the meantime, here's one side of my basement "lab"...lots of cables!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jesse, it's time to cook.. The servers!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> In the meantime, here's one side of my basement "lab"...lots of cables!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse, it's time to cook.. The servers!
Click to expand...

Too bad I can't say most things that Jesse would say on this forum. I'll just say something Charlie Sheen would instead. #WINNING /thatisall


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Got sick of my plastic table and built a new desk. Whada think?

Before:


After:


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


What model Samsung is that?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> What model Samsung is that?


Looks like the S27B970D


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> What model Samsung is that?


Samsung LS27B970DS/EN


----------



## HothTron

Updated with newer UPS and new case mod project done.


----------



## emsj86

this is picture of after having my kid. Banished to the the dining room


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> this is picture of after having my kid. Banished to the the dining room


LOL! I will experience this soon with my baby on the way. My office converted to my babies room and my new work station will be in the living room.


----------



## HothTron

Another reason I will never have kids, I love my toys and space.


----------



## GermanyChris

kids are better and the toy's and space come back as they get older


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> kids are better and the toy's and space come back as they get older


Meh, cost too much money and sanity


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> Got sick of my plastic table and built a new desk. Whada think?
> 
> After:


much better. I can't wait till after our move back to the mainland so I can build the desk I want. I have a cheap small mainstays that is working very well right now for the relatively small house we are renting here in Hawaii.


----------



## KSIMP88

Some people don't like making people, that's fine


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> kids are better and the toy's and space come back as they get older


x2. Lost my hobby / pc / rc airplane room to kids a few years ago. Kids are the most expensive, stressful, and enjoyable toy you'll ever have. I wouldn't trade anything for them. (On most days anyway) but then, they're not for everyone and I'll grant you that.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Another reason I will never have kids, I love my toys and space.


That's unfortunate, kids are awesome while still having my toys









Hows the Star Wars Room work with the ladies? #iSpycat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> kids are better and the toy's and space come back as they get older


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Meh, cost too much money and sanity


Definitely agree. No kids for me, I'd rather have dedicated room for my shinies! Then again, I'm definitely not a fan of the young ones. Work steals enough of the sanity


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely agree. No kids for me, I'd rather have dedicated room for my shinies! Then again, I'm definitely not a fan of the young ones. Work steals enough of the sanity


Hmm.. Nursery/playroom or a dedicated computer room... Easy choice. Computer wins.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely agree. No kids for me, I'd rather have dedicated room for my shinies! Then again, I'm definitely not a fan of the young ones. Work steals enough of the sanity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hmm.. Nursery/playroom or a dedicated computer room... Easy choice. Computer wins.


I'm selfish, i'd much rather get a larger place with rooms for my kid and an extra room dedicated for the computer with a large garage and lift while still enjoying the fruits of my labor.







#whysettle


----------



## dman811

See, I want 3.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hmm.. Nursery/playroom or a dedicated computer room... Easy choice. Computer wins.


Ohhhhhh yeah. Dedicated computer room any day for me ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm selfish, i'd much rather get a larger place with rooms for my kid and an extra room dedicated for the computer with a large garage and lift while still enjoying the fruits of my labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #whysettle


Anything out there is pretty much larger than what I live in right now, so I can't really say I want a bigger place. Oh wait, do I ever want a bigger place!!!!!

This next part is supposed to be playful: I'd rather not settle by not having kids. I'll get Siberian Huskies and maybe a pair of fennecs instead, but I just really don't want kids. Nope, won't adopt either for those who know some of the other reasons why I won't have kids








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> See, I want 3.


Three kids, or three computer rooms?


----------



## dman811

Both.


----------



## Phantatsy

@HothTron where'd you get your poster frames at?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Three kids, or three computer rooms?


I have!! Basement server room/lab, office gaming, bedroom folding.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Both.


Had a feeling ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I have!! Basement server room/lab, office gaming, bedroom folding.


Niiiiice... When we get a house, I want one as a general office/gaming area for myself and the spouse, the second one's probably a server room of some kind, and the third would be my own private area o doom.


----------



## dman811

My dream house (when it's built) will be fully computerized, so the whole thing will fold in a sense. Each kid will have a computer in their respective rooms once they are teenagers. There will also be a gaming room that will consist of 10 computers for LANs with their friends or mine, then there will be my basement office that will be 1/3 walk in freezer for dedicated folding rigs, 1/3 for my workshop/office, and 1/3 home theater. Then there will be the computer in the kitchen that can be used for streaming from the home theater, to look up recipes, anything else. Can't forget about the 2 gaming computers in the master bedroom. If they want to be console gamers they can be, but that must be something they use their own money for.

A lot of this hinges on me winning the lottery for those who don't already know that.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I might have you beat with regards to messiness...I'll post a pic of my room later for *abusive comments*, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here's one side of my basement "lab"...lots of cables!!!


Well, I can't say that I've ever seen plywood floor joists before... especially with large holes cut in them


----------



## jameyscott

I have a kid and an office. Granted, I also work from home.


----------



## emsj86

Well trust me if I could afford a house if have my own computer room. For now my one year old gets his room and basically everywhere else with his toys lol. I do t mind love the little guy. Eventually I ll have my own space again


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Well trust me if I could afford a house if have my own computer room. For now my one year old gets his room and basically everywhere else with his toys lol. I do t mind love the little guy. Eventually I ll have my own space again


I am crammed into a corner of my living room for the same reason. Love my little Buddha


----------



## KSIMP88

That's why I have such small space, and my winter tires and wheels in my room, lol


----------



## Tugz

a240 and a540. makes the room look sweet if u got matching cases.


----------



## Cybertox

Kids are awesome but financially saturating as well.

On-topic, I need a new "office"chair, my current one needs to go, it pealed off a lot. Any suggestions?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Kids are awesome but financially saturating as well.
> 
> On-topic, I need a new "office"chair, my current one needs to go, it pealed off a lot. Any suggestions?


Depends on your price budget. I'm currently looking at the ErgoHuman v1. I'm at the desk 10-12 hours a day, though.


----------



## GermanyChris

Ya know I'm in front of 4 displays and two computers at work for nine to ten hours and my work chair is wooden affair because I've yet to find a comfy office chair.


----------



## DiaSin

The wallmount for my TV arrived early!









Now I just need to figure out a way to wall-mount my speakers where they won't rattle against the wall with heavy bass.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Kids are awesome but financially saturating as well.
> 
> On-topic, I need a new "office"chair, my current one needs to go, it pealed off a lot. Any suggestions?


i recommend a dxracer chair, its comfy and if you sit at your computer a lot its worth the money


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Kids are awesome but financially saturating as well.
> 
> On-topic, I need a new "office"chair, my current one needs to go, it pealed off a lot. Any suggestions?


Start the search with mesh or fabric, don't go leather unless it isn't bonded and you can keep up the low maintenance involved to keep it nice.

Entry level herman-miller, ergohuman, raynor, steelcase, and a few other high end office chair producers would be a good starting point depending on the budget you have.


----------



## DiaSin

I got my speakers mounted. The bass isn't as much of an issue as I thought it would be.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I got my speakers mounted. The bass isn't as much of an issue as I thought it would be.


very nice. also, I'm digging the GameCube sitting next to ur pc.


----------



## adamski07

Here's an update for my gaming rig. Received my Rift DK2 about a month ago. I play FPS, Sim, and Mmorpg games with this rig. Yes, you can tell I have a small room. lol. Wish I have a bigger room for a full racing cockpit.








Sorry if you didn't like the labels on each part. I posted it in another group/community and I get lots of question which model/product it is.








My next upgrade is a better office/gaming seat. Any recommendations? I've been wanting to get the DxRacer seat, D series.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's an update for my gaming rig. Received my Rift DK2 about a month ago. I play FPS, Sim, and Mmorpg games with this rig. Yes, you can tell I have a small room. lol. Wish I have a bigger room for a full racing cockpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you didn't like the labels on each part. I posted it in another group/community and I get lots of question which model/product it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next upgrade is a better office/gaming seat. Any recommendations? I've been wanting to get the DxRacer seat, D series.


Looks like you listed everything but the desk, what desk is it?!
And I'd go with the DxRacer; so... that.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Looks like you listed everything but the desk, what desk is it?!
> And I'd go with the DxRacer; so... that.


oops!







It's the Techni Mobili Hip Black Glass Corner Computer Desk

I'll probably get it pretty soon. The exact one I like is out of stock at dxracer site. I emailed them and they're expecting it this November.


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Techni Mobili Hip Black Glass Corner Computer Desk
> 
> I'll probably get it pretty soon. The exact one I like is out of stock at dxracer site. I emailed them and they're expecting it this November.


ONLY $265? I was expecting around $600. :|
How is the quality? My current L desk is terrible, I hate fake wood.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> ONLY $265? I was expecting around $600. :|
> How is the quality? My current L desk is terrible, I hate fake wood.


Awesome desk. I had fake wood/ikea small desk. As you can see I have tons of peripherals so I moved to a L shaped desk. It's a really nice desk, love the design, and very sturdy. The glass is 8mm thick and the desk can hold up to 110 pounds. You can read more reviews at amazon.


----------



## Phantatsy

Standard desks don't have enough room for me, lol. I found one at staples awhile ago that was around $500 that I really liked, it was glass, too.


----------



## dman811

I've got a folding table for the moment. The closest Ikea is in Charlotte. I might take a trip down there some time this winter.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've got a folding table for the moment. The closest Ikea is in Charlotte. I might take a trip down there some time this winter.


Oh wow.. You're right.. I had figured there would be one in the triangle area.. but no. Why is eastern NC such a black hole for stores like this.. No microcenter, no fry's, no ikea. We don't even have a Best Buy in town anymore. I can't even walk into a store for something as basic as a HDD or generic ram. Nobody sells computer stuff here.


----------



## dman811

TigerDirect store/warehouse in Raleigh...


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Oh wow.. You're right.. I had figured there would be one in the triangle area.. but no. Why is eastern NC such a black hole for stores like this.. No microcenter, no fry's, no ikea. We don't even have a Best Buy in town anymore. I can't even walk into a store for something as basic as a HDD or generic ram. Nobody sells computer stuff here.


I know the pain. Only thing we have anywhere around here (within 100 miles) is a Staples, and their stuff is super over priced.
I miss California.


----------



## dman811

I think I'd like Colorado.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> TigerDirect store/warehouse in Raleigh...


I hadn't even bothered looking into them. I've had friends buy parts from them (other locations) and be denied refunds when they didn't work. I just really wish there was something here in Rocky Mount.. Its not worth the nearly hour long drive to Raleigh to save a few bucks.


----------



## dman811

I'm only in Henderson, so that trip is only 15 minutes less for me


----------



## jameyscott

If you guys want to find a nice desk for cheap. Check you local habitat/thrift store. Took a bit of waiting for find something last but my last two desk purchases were there and I couldn't be happier. My current desk set up is perfectly fine, although o will most likely eventually go the custom route when my wife and I buy a house.



This plus two desks not pictured from the same set for 75 bucks.


----------



## Tugz

$5 desk i bought from Kijiji, which i believe US us ebay? Theres always someone looking to just get rid of things for a small cost or even for free. =)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your price budget. I'm currently looking at the ErgoHuman v1. I'm at the desk 10-12 hours a day, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> i recommend a dxracer chair, its comfy and if you sit at your computer a lot its worth the money


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Start the search with mesh or fabric, don't go leather unless it isn't bonded and you can keep up the low maintenance involved to keep it nice.
> 
> Entry level herman-miller, ergohuman, raynor, steelcase, and a few other high end office chair producers would be a good starting point depending on the budget you have.


Thanks for the input guys, I will check them all out.


----------



## Badwrench

Getting it even more dialed in.


----------



## ChampN252

There is a Tiger Direct store in Raleigh? I was up there a few weeks ago looking for a cpu cooler (in Wilson and Greenville) and everyone had what look like overbuilt stock coolers.


----------



## dman811

3131 Capital Blvd #101, Raleigh, NC 27604


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Getting it even more dialed in.


Nice









My new setup.. Still need to grab wire covers; sound bar; ambient lights and 2 more inserts for the bookshelf.






P.S sorry for the phone pics, was too lazy to get my camera out and wanted to test the new phone


----------



## EpicPie

@ Moco, your cutting board table looks really smoof.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's an update for my gaming rig. Received my Rift DK2 about a month ago. I play FPS, Sim, and Mmorpg games with this rig. Yes, you can tell I have a small room. lol. Wish I have a bigger room for a full racing cockpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you didn't like the labels on each part. I posted it in another group/community and I get lots of question which model/product it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next upgrade is a better office/gaming seat. Any recommendations? I've been wanting to get the DxRacer seat, D series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i have a chair from the d series wonder if its the same one you are looking at: http://www.dxracer.com/art117_dxracer-oh-de03-n.html


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> i have a chair from the d series wonder if its the same one you are looking at: http://www.dxracer.com/art117_dxracer-oh-de03-n.html


Yup. That exact model with the chrome leg/base.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup. That exact model with the chrome leg/base.


Awesome, i remember when i bought that chair, i believe it was the last one in stock cause after i bought it, it said sold out.


----------



## Sombernightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Awesome, i remember when i bought that chair, i believe it was the last one in stock cause after i bought it, it said sold out.


Just browsed the site for a bit, these chairs are insane. Are they worth the price and how resilient would you say they are?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Awesome, i remember when i bought that chair, i believe it was the last one in stock cause after i bought it, it said sold out.


yeah. I've been waiting for months for them to get it on stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Just browsed the site for a bit, these chairs are insane. Are they worth the price and how resilient would you say they are?


Pretty much all the owners are satisfied with this chair after reading and watching their reviews. I sit for more than 6 hrs a day on my current chair and I've been told that the dxracer d series chairs are perfect for what I'm looking for a chair.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Just browsed the site for a bit, these chairs are insane. Are they worth the price and how resilient would you say they are?


Imo they are worth the price. If you sit at your computer a lot they are worth the investment


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> Imo they are worth the price. If you sit at your computer a lot they are worth the investment


Agreed. A high quality chair I'll be the best investment I've ever made for my set up. I bought a ergohuman v but sadly it sippee to the wrong adress so in have to for the refund from amazon to repurchase it.


----------



## Gavush

Speaking of chairs... while picking thru left-overs at our old dealership building just before it was sold & torn down (we built new, separate manufacturer specific facilities) I found 3 abandoned Knoll Life chairs and took one home for the Mrs. (the other two were trashed) It's a pretty nice chair but looking at the two that had failed, I wonder how long this one will last. The other two had the upholstery torn on the arm-rests and the plastic seat bottom frame/support was broken in the middle. This was the basic model with black plastic bottom. You can find them for $250-$500 online. It's nice/fancy and has lots of adjustments but I would be worried about the seat bottom.


----------



## Agiel

i envee you guys !! soooooo much !!!


----------



## Azefore

If you want best bang for buck in an ergo chair go for a lightly used Aeron chair at office liquidations, they're really common to go for $350-450.


----------



## Sombernightmare

I think I just might grab one of those Dxracer chairs. The black and blue ones will do quite nicely....


----------



## Danzle

After 8 weeks of nightshift + weekend work my room is payd and finaly done! just need to install the ac unit in the summer and buy some nice jalousie.


----------



## mAs81

Nice collection,kudos


----------



## Agiel

a big stant ... lot of thing there ... u were working hard do you ... 8 weeks !!


----------



## Agiel

false


----------



## Danzle

8 weeks for the furniture.


----------



## DJEndet

Finally got some new cables I needed so I was able to finish my setup about half-way. The setup is located in my living room so it's also the entertainement center. Still need to take the table apart either next month or in January and paint it black + mod it a bit. Also getting some LED lighting going on behind the monitor and TV + some other random stuff but I'm pleased with it for now


----------



## Agiel

wow !! well you really deserve it !!


----------



## Regnitto

Started working on building a new desk today. probably going to finish it up wednesday on my day off work. Will post pics when done.


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Started working on building a new desk today. probably going to finish it up wednesday on my day off work. Will post pics when done.


Look forward to seeing it. I love this thread. Here is mine at my last house that I sold, Still getting my new house finished and I will post pics when done.


----------



## GermanyChris

Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.

i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.
> 
> i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy


oggg poor floffy doll ... it's that an ass ?


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.nt/content/type/61/id/2245928/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.
> 
> i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy


You like that trackball mouse thing?


----------



## Regnitto

Alright. Just got my desk finished up. Got a bit too lazy to paint the legs. Here's some pics of the new setup:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Alright. Just got my desk finished up. Got a bit too lazy to paint the legs. Here's some pics of the new setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I spy my mousepad on your desk.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.
> 
> i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy
> 
> 
> 
> oggg poor floffy doll ... it's that an ass ?
Click to expand...

It's a bunny and my daughters..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> [IM ALT=""]http://www.overclock.nt/content/type/61/id/2245928/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.
> 
> i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy
> 
> 
> 
> You like that trackball mouse thing?
Click to expand...

Yes, I prefer trackballs to mice


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I spy my mousepad on your desk.


I believe we had that conversation once before......yes it is a nice mousepad







You using the speed or control side? I usually use speed


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> I believe we had that conversation once before......yes it is a nice mousepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You using the speed or control side? I usually use speed


Did we.. Oh yeah. It's quite late.








I use the control side of the mat. I play at very high sensitivity (about 1in / 360) so that little change makes all the difference.


----------



## Regnitto

I got my death adder maxed out at 3500dpi....and use speed side.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Did we.. Oh yeah. It's quite late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the control side of the mat. I play at very high sensitivity (about 1in / 360) so that little change makes all the difference.


HOLY SENSITIVITY! How is that even possible? What games do you play? I play at about 19,5"/360


----------



## phillyd

I've got that pad too. We'll it's the Insignia version. Same thing though. It's my portable mouse pad, so I can use it on a couch, etc.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Alright. Just got my desk finished up. Got a bit too lazy to paint the legs. Here's some pics of the new setup:


oohhh my godd !! is that a CRT Display !!!! wowowow !!! i thoug that here in cuba was the only place that those monsters are still used !!


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> oohhh my godd !! is that a CRT Display !!!! wowowow !!! i thoug that here in cuba was the only place that those monsters are still used !!


yes, it's a CRT. I got it for free to use for displaying hwinfo64 while in game.....also works nice for old school nintendo emulators.


----------



## Agiel

i love the quality of CRT's Displays, no LED LCD cracp can compare with that, and !!! they are 0 ms response !! grrrr hate my Asus 5 ms display response ... long life CRT's !!! long life the king !!














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> yes, it's a CRT. I got it for free to use for displaying hwinfo64 while in game.....also works nice for old school nintendo emulators.


i love the quality of CRT's Displays, no LED LCD cracp can compare with that, and !!! they are 0 ms response !! grrrr hate my Asus 5 ms display response ... long life CRT's !!! long life the king !!


----------



## iCrap

Mine for now although I think i'll change the center display for a 21:9 ultrawide


----------



## dman811

Interesting choice of tubing/LED color. Did you do the ones on the fan yourself?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Interesting choice of tubing/LED color. Did you do the ones on the fan yourself?


Yeah, originally the fan was a purple led corsair fan.


----------



## scottath

Got a new sub yesterday - SVS PB1000 to complement my Swan T200b speakers.
Desk isnt clean enough to show it all as yet - but here is an excert:



Screen is a 27" for scale


----------



## iCrap

I need a new sub... I have a polk psw10 and a velodyne 300w 10 inch sub but there is distortion








The velodyne actually doesn't really distort but for some reason it's really quiet for some strange reason.


----------



## Midnite8

I'm running a Presonus Temblor T10 sub, check it out.


----------



## HalfFlip

Here is my "computer closet"



Ill be replacing that keyboard and mouse with some new corsair rgb ones once they are rereleased with the sails logo. Also looking to add an LG 34uc97 so that I can give my gpu a workout at 3440x1440


----------



## FEAR.

Hasn't changed much since I was last active, will pick up some more model cars eventually.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalfFlip*
> 
> Here is my "computer closet"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be replacing that keyboard and mouse with some new corsair rgb ones once they are rereleased with the sails logo. Also looking to add an LG 34uc97 so that I can give my gpu a workout at 3440x1440


what's that speaker?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> what's that speaker?


They're KRK Rokit 6 monitors.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> They're KRK Rokit 6 monitors.


I have them in white. Simply amazing monitors


----------



## ThornTwist

Nothing all that impressive on the sound end yet.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

All it needs now is a 2nd or 3rd monitor to make use of dat 980, as well as the audio


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> All it needs now is a 2nd or 3rd monitor to make use of dat 980, as well as the audio


Haha. With another 32" monitor I don't think it would fit on the desk.







But yeah looking into audio now, what do you recommend for say, $350? BTW I'll ber buying another 980 STRIX soon.


----------



## HalfFlip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Haha. With another 32" monitor I don't think it would fit on the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah looking into audio now, what do you recommend for say, $350? BTW I'll ber buying another 980 STRIX soon.


Id probably pick up 2 of these while they are on sale if you dont mind the grey: KRK RP5g3 Platinum and then use the rest of the money to get a decent audio interface for them.

If you like bass though, they might leave you wanting a little more down low

the mackie MR5mk3 would also be a good alternative to the RP5g3's

edit: I also see that mackie has come out with CR4 which looks promising if you want to keep the speakers compact and dont mind sacrificing bass response


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> All it needs now is a 2nd or 3rd monitor to make use of dat 980, as well as the audio
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. With another 32" monitor I don't think it would fit on the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah looking into audio now, what do you recommend for say, $350? BTW I'll ber buying another 980 STRIX soon.
Click to expand...

Who said you needed another 32" monitor?









and cool. Still only gets an 8.5 / 10 due to the fact that it only has one monitor.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalfFlip*
> 
> Id probably pick up 2 of these while they are on sale if you dont mind the grey: KRK RP5g3 Platinum and then use the rest of the money to get a decent audio interface for them.
> 
> If you like bass though, they might leave you wanting a little more down low
> 
> the mackie MR5mk3 would also be a good alternative to the RP5g3's
> 
> edit: I also see that mackie has come out with CR4 which looks promising if you want to keep the speakers compact and dont mind sacrificing bass response


Ok so what do you say I should get if I want more bass?

Edit: I really just want either 2.1 or 5.1 all in one go rather than having to configure everything separately.


----------



## fido

my latest update to the room







got my sig rig shipped to me from my home to me , now I stay in malaysia this is my room


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HalfFlip*
> 
> Id probably pick up 2 of these while they are on sale if you dont mind the grey: KRK RP5g3 Platinum and then use the rest of the money to get a decent audio interface for them.
> 
> If you like bass though, they might leave you wanting a little more down low
> 
> the mackie MR5mk3 would also be a good alternative to the RP5g3's
> 
> edit: I also see that mackie has come out with CR4 which looks promising if you want to keep the speakers compact and dont mind sacrificing bass response
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you say I should get if I want more bass?
> 
> Edit: *I really just want either 2.1 or 5.1 all in one go rather than having to configure everything separately*.
Click to expand...

That sounds lazy, like me but I have the excuse of I can't hear well anyway like 5.1 is more like 3.1 for me not well.


----------



## ThornTwist

Was thinking about these.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

You should get the Klipsch ProMedia speakers they sound amzing


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> You should get the Klipsch ProMedia speakers they sound amzing


ehh they didn't really blow me away..


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> They're KRK Rokit 6 monitors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I have them in white. Simply amazing monitors


Thanks guys...

searched some reviews on google and youtube, and it has great feedbacks..

and how crazy it can be?

I learned that the local dealer of this speaker is 2 blocks away from where I live









Time to audition...

I'm still thinking if I'll go with the studio monitor setup or hifi setup for my desktop.


----------



## phillyd

The lighting in my basement is terrible. Walls are yellow, and there's no natural light. I can't paint (parents' rules) and the one light fixture looks like junk. Any inexpensive ideas to improve the lighting? I really like cool, soft light, like on a cloudy day. And lots of light as long as its well-dispersed

Simple layout of my basement. The circles are light fixtures, black area is a utility closet, the grey is my desk (about 5' across for reference).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> ehh they didn't really blow me away..


If they didn't impress you, then the 5.1 system he was commenting on would be worse than appalling to you.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The lighting in my basement is terrible. Walls are yellow, and there's no natural light. I can't paint (parents' rules) and the one light fixture looks like junk. Any inexpensive ideas to improve the lighting? I really like cool, soft light, like on a cloudy day. And lots of light as long as its well-dispersed
> 
> Simple layout of my basement. The circles are light fixtures, black area is a utility closet, the grey is my desk (about 5' across for reference).
> 
> If they didn't impress you, then the 5.1 system he was commenting on would be worse than appalling to you.


That pic just looks like a generic HTIB system. IMO those things all suck. The energy take 5.1 is decent though and I guess that's considered a htib.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I need a new sub... I have a polk psw10 and a velodyne 300w 10 inch sub but there is distortion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The velodyne actually doesn't really distort but for some reason it's really quiet for some strange reason.


I have a BIC F-12. About 4 years old now. It's awesome for what I want from movies and music (EDM/house mostly) my wife hates it. It's $188 on amazon, it's a monster for the price.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I have a BIC F-12. About 4 years old now. It's awesome for what I want from movies and music (EDM/house mostly) my wife hates it. It's $188 on amazon, it's a monster for the price.


thanks ill have a look at it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I have a BIC F-12. About 4 years old now. It's awesome for what I want from movies and music (EDM/house mostly) my wife hates it. It's $188 on amazon, it's a monster for the price.


If the wife hates it, it must be good!


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok so what do you say I should get if I want more bass?
> 
> Edit: I really just want either 2.1 or 5.1 all in one go rather than having to configure everything separately.


Just get some decent studio monitors and add later a sub. some 2.1 systems are ok, but skip the 5.1 systems. You can get much better audio from two studio monitors or a 2.1 system than from a 5.1 with the same money.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Just get some decent studio monitors and add later a sub. some 2.1 systems are ok, but skip the 5.1 systems. You can get much better audio from two studio monitors or a 2.1 system than from a 5.1 with the same money.


Thanks I apreciate the sentiment but you're a little late. If you still want to discuss what I should get I have a thread dedicated to it. I already have made my purchases, but am looking to improve the overall audio as time goes on. You can find the thread here.


----------



## iStatiKxUnC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Mine for now although I think i'll change the center display for a 21:9 ultrawide


What is the screen next to your right speaker and under the right monitor?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStatiKxUnC*
> 
> What is the screen next to your right speaker and under the right monitor?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Inch-TFT-LCD-Monitor-For-Raspberry-Pi-Touch-Screen-Driver-Board-HDMI-VGA-2AV-/121225142642


----------



## iStatiKxUnC

Nice. I used a Pi for awhile to test for remote offices for my customers who are moving from old phone systems to new VoIP systems. What do you use yours for?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iStatiKxUnC*
> 
> Nice. I used a Pi for awhile to test for remote offices for my customers who are moving from old phone systems to new VoIP systems. What do you use yours for?


I originally bought that screen to use along with my Raspberry Pi in my car as an in-dash system. But then I ended up using a different screen, so now it's just being used as an HDMI side display for my PC.
I'm using it as a clock, and for temperature monitor, email notifications and other notifications.


----------



## AdamK47

Some impressive systems here.


----------



## rgwoehr

Spoiler: April



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I built some new shelves recently so I could have the TV over the desk. The rest of the room hasn't really changed since December so I didn't bother posting new photos of that.






I recently modified the desk so I could use a triple monitor setup, picked up a third Achieva Shimian, built a new top for the desk, built a futon, and built a monitor mount. The rig on the left and the one under the desk are connected to the TV via an HDMI switch, and I've got a cable running through the closet over to my night stand so I can connect my MacBook or my Surface Pro 2.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If the wife hates it, it must be good!


I usually run it at around 50% volume and you can hear it out in the driveway when the the rest of the system is turned up to "ridiculous" volume. (Sony STR-DG500 6.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver, JBL North E60 towers and JBL Flix1 rear surround and front center.) Rattles dishes in the cabinets and pictures on the walls and all that.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 
> I recently modified the desk so I could use a triple monitor setup, picked up a third Achieva Shimian, built a new top for the desk, built a futon, and built a monitor mount. The rig on the left and the one under the desk are connected to the TV via an HDMI switch, and I've got a cable running through the closet over to my night stand so I can connect my MacBook or my Surface Pro 2.
> ]


Man that's awesome


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> 
> I recently modified the desk so I could use a triple monitor setup, picked up a third Achieva Shimian, built a new top for the desk, built a futon, and built a monitor mount. The rig on the left and the one under the desk are connected to the TV via an HDMI switch, and I've got a cable running through the closet over to my night stand so I can connect my MacBook or my Surface Pro 2.


This is a nice room, liking all the model cars too.


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Man that's awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> This is a nice room, liking all the model cars too.


Thanks


----------



## corry29

Edit: picture doesn't work


----------



## Unknownm

1080p 27 inch is the one with the cover over. Planning on giving it to my dad for his birthday. The main monitor is the 4K


----------



## dman811

Nice key chain, I like your choice of extra curriculars.


----------



## OkanG

I still suck at taking pictures, so there



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





In the dark:

View of the rig from my seat:




I'm liking the stealthy look when the LEDs in my case are off, what do you think?


----------



## phillyd

You guys have any suggestions for monitor-mounted RGB LED strips? The best ones I've seen are the Ikea ones but they're $30


----------



## GermanyChris

That's where I got mine


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You guys have any suggestions for monitor-mounted RGB LED strips? The best ones I've seen are the Ikea ones but they're $30


i just bought *this* one. the sticky backing isn't the greatest, but i just added some 3M clear double sided to it and it's been holding fine so far.


----------



## Robilar

I've downsized quite a bit, got rid of my gaming rig, moved to a portable case, got rid of my huge IKEA desk. The joys of divorce and selling my house









Before:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html

After:

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01542_zpsd8b51885.jpg.html


----------



## GermanyChris

Cheaper to keep her


----------



## Agiel

at least you manage to keep the Mouse ... woman are spensive than PCs


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've downsized quite a bit, got rid of my gaming rig, moved to a portable case, got rid of my huge IKEA desk. The joys of divorce and selling my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01542_zpsd8b51885.jpg.html


Wait, wat? That room looks like the same one.

Congratulations (or condolences) for your divorce...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Wait, wat? That room looks like the same one.


Probably in the process of moving.


----------



## Robilar

Contents changed, moving in a few weeks.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've downsized quite a bit, got rid of my gaming rig, moved to a portable case, got rid of my huge IKEA desk. The joys of divorce and selling my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html
> 
> After:
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01542_zpsd8b51885.jpg.html


see the good point ?? YOU WON'T HAVE TO SEE YOUR MOTHR IN LAW EVER AGAIN !!!


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalfFlip*
> 
> Here is my "computer closet"
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be replacing that keyboard and mouse with some new corsair rgb ones once they are rereleased with the sails logo. Also looking to add an LG 34uc97 so that I can give my gpu a workout at 3440x1440


I'm guessing that when you say rereleased you mean a second round of the Vegeance RGB's. I've had mine about a month now. You'll love it.









P.S. It's funny how Newegg (a little more in your face advertising) and Amazon have an advertisement about the "Corsair Gaming" version being newer.








Probably their attempts to not have 100's of those still in stock 2 or 3 years from now.


----------



## greywarden

I think I'm going to set up my X58 build (whenever I manage to even get started on it, lol) in my closet. This house is 100+ years old and the closet doesn't have basement underneath it and there isn't much insulation (crawlspace, so like none at all) and it is probably just as cold in my closet as it is outside (currently 32F / 0C) haha.


----------



## ThornTwist

New picks incoming within a week.


----------



## Regnitto

I got some new pics. not of my setup, but of my newly installed AIO


----------



## lawndart

Well here is my set-up... Now... I know I need some wire management but it will do now.


----------



## p4inkill3r

My 14 year old desk, held together with 20 wood screws. I refuse to chunk it.


----------



## greywarden

Working on my new desk top today, possibly finishing tomorrow, or sampling finishes, so I can decide which to use.


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Working on my new desk top today, possibly finishing tomorrow, or sampling finishes, so I can decide which to use.


Is that a butcher block you're using? If so where did you get that one. Been shopping around trying to find a good butcher block style top for desk I'm planning on making.


----------



## greywarden

No, it's a pair of 24x60 boards. I glued them together, then had to go back and re-glue all the edges and clamp the heezy out of them (I have 8 6" clamps that I used on 2-3ft sections), then flush trimed the sides, sanded them into Oblivion (up to 800 grit on my random orbital - smooth as Kim's greased up booty), and I did a small roundover on the sides, sanded all the edges down (up to 800 again), put some water on the dents/scratches (makes the wood swell up a little bit, to fill them in) sanded those spots down (once again, up to 800) so now I'm about done.


----------



## Dave6531

Nice wish had the tools to do that right now. Whats the thickness of the table?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Is that a butcher block you're using? If so where did you get that one. Been shopping around trying to find a good butcher block style top for desk I'm planning on making.


You can get some butcher block off Amazon with free shipping!!

http://www.amazon.com/RELIUS-SOLUTIONS-Butcher-Block-Maple/dp/B002JFQ3HS/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1416862782&sr=8-11&keywords=butcher+block


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Paiiinnnnkillaaaaaaah!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Working on my new desk top today, possibly finishing tomorrow, or sampling finishes, so I can decide which to use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a gorgeous piece of wood!









That's what she said.


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> You can get some butcher block off Amazon with free shipping!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RELIUS-SOLUTIONS-Butcher-Block-Maple/dp/B002JFQ3HS/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1416862782&sr=8-11&keywords=butcher+block


Thanks for the link. I was even looking at the Ikea Numerar counter top that comes in beech or birch not sure how those take to staining as I'm going for a greyish look kind of like this.
That and I'm not sure what depth would be good for a desk.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I was even looking at the Ikea Numerar counter top that comes in beech or birch not sure how those take to staining as I'm going for a greyish look kind of like this.
> That and I'm not sure what depth would be good for a desk.


Is this the build you're going for?



http://imgur.com/YFHEb


----------



## Dave6531

Yeah thats one of the ones I'm using as a reference. Right now my desk is 2 storage bins stacked on each other with a plank bridging them haha.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Is this the build you're going for?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YFHEb


Oh my god, that is stunning.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Nice wish had the tools to do that right now. Whats the thickness of the table?


about 1.5"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Paiiinnnnkillaaaaaaah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous piece of wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said.


Thanks


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Yeah thats one of the ones I'm using as a reference. Right now my desk is 2 storage bins stacked on each other with a plank bridging them haha.


I was looking at that build too and really wanted something with butcher block. I did go to Ikea this past weekend, but ended up getting the Bekant desk with the left side on it. So far I love it, has tons more room than my last desk had.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh my god, that is stunning.


It is amazing, I wish I had that kind of skill!


----------



## dman811

I know what I want to do for my next desk. It is something similar to that. Right now I've got a folding table. I'll take a picture of my "new" setup once I have a working camera.


----------



## Dave6531

Yeah I was at Ikea about a week ago and looked at the bekent desks just not as big a fan of them as the galant. What do you all think is a good depth to a desk? Right now I'm thinking maybe 30"


----------



## greywarden

My current is 18.5" ish, It's much too shallow, my new one is 24" I don't think I can fit much more into my room, really.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Yeah I was at Ikea about a week ago and looked at the bekent desks just not as big a fan of them as the galant. What do you all think is a good depth to a desk? Right now I'm thinking maybe 30"


I really liked the Galant and I was going to go get one but I think they are phasing them out, they only had one model there. As far as depth on a desk I wouldnt go anything under 24", I think the sweet spot would be 30"


----------



## Dave6531

Yeah the galant series is discontinued my ikea didn't have any when I last went and I was planning on getting one of the grey ones but oh well. Gives me a new project. I'm thinking of getting the numerar thats 39" deep and cutting it down to 30" and using the 9" I cut off as shelving attached to the desk frame.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Yeah the galant series is discontinued my ikea didn't have any when I last went and I was planning on getting one of the grey ones but oh well. Gives me a new project. I'm thinking of getting the numerar thats 39" deep and cutting it down to 30" and using the 9" I cut off as shelving attached to the desk frame.


As long as it fits your needs, Im sure it will all work out great!


----------



## KenLautner

Hey, does someone have a picture of how you would manage a PC and a laptop on the same desk?
I've got a 45" table and keyboard's on top as well so i dont know where should I place my laptop other than sideways. Any ideas?


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Hey, does someone have a picture of how you would manage a PC and a laptop on the same desk?
> I've got a 45" table and keyboard's on top as well so i dont know where should I place my laptop other than sideways. Any ideas?


I would rotate the tower and push it back towards the wall (you may have to move the monitor to the left a little as well). Then the laptop could sit in front of the tower at an angle towards you.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up as much as I'm going to.
> 
> i'm not a photog and this is a cell and it's crappy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Hey, does someone have a picture of how you would manage a PC and a laptop on the same desk?
> I've got a 45" table and keyboard's on top as well so i dont know where should I place my laptop other than sideways. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rotate the tower and push it back towards the wall (you may have to move the monitor to the left a little as well). Then the laptop could sit in front of the tower at an angle towards you.
Click to expand...

Here is what I do but my desk is bigger you could rotate the tower, slide the display right then use the elevator like I use to give you some of the space back you take away with the laptop. I'd also be inclined to find a way to mount the tower under the desk but not on the floor


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I was looking at that build too and really wanted something with butcher block. I did go to Ikea this past weekend, but ended up getting the Bekant desk with the left side on it. So far I love it, has tons more room than my last desk had.
> 
> 
> It is amazing, I wish I had that kind of skill!


Is the Ikea Bekant modular like the Galant? I have the Galant L with extension and 46" table all connected. So far not a fan of the rounded corners of the Bekant.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Is the Ikea Bekant modular like the Galant? I have the Galant L with extension and 46" table all connected. So far not a fan of the rounded corners of the Bekant.


No the desk is just one piece, I wish there was another section I could add on later, but at the moment I havent seen any other add ons. I like it a lot so far though, I have a ton more room than what my previous desk had. The rounded corners dont bother me too much, I probably wont walk into them as much if they would have been squared off lol. Also ordered some LEDs that I got today which I will be adding later tonight and will post pics later.


----------



## DrockinWV

Alright just installed the LED lights on my Bekant desk, what do you guys think?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Alright just installed the LED lights on my Bekant desk, what do you guys think?











That is beautiful


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful


Thanks!! Its awesome what a $20 led strip of lights will do for you lol


----------



## StillClock1




----------



## Predaking

The bevels would really bother me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoff248*


Obvious question is how does a gorgeous setup like that play? By such I mean... How's the immersion, how long does it take for the bezels to "fade out" when gaming and such? ^_^


----------



## StillClock1

Thanks - definitely a fair question. Honestly, I would say it is a issue in some games. In Arma III it's great, and I don't feel the bezels too much. In Assassin's Creed Unity, where it will only let me play on the center 3, its a big issue. I've been looking for a way to toggle my eyefinity profile from 5x1 to 3x1, but I haven't found an easy fix.

Having gone through with the rig/investment - I would caution someone against the same build since it really takes some serious gpu horsepower to power a 6,000x1,920 display at 30+fps. Not many games have good crossfire profiles to utilize both GPUs well. I definitely underestimated that part.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Good to know, thanks! Odds are I'll never go larger than three screens (since I have nVidia cards atm) but I'm always interested in hearing experiences from the other side with surround/eyefinity setups.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know, thanks! Odds are I'll never go larger than three screens (since I have nVidia cards atm) but I'm always interested in hearing experiences from the other side with surround/eyefinity setups.


Nvidia supports 5 screens now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nvidia supports 5 screens now.


Maxwell only I presume?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Maxwell only I presume?


Nope.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope.


Interesting that it came out with the newer drivers. Pity that nVidia's website is showing that only four monitors (3 display, one accessory) is the max for Gk110 cards. You need dual 980's or 970's to do the full five monitors - a single 970/980 will only do 2-4 monitor surround (with one accessory). It's definitely an intriguing idea, but five monitors spread landscape would probably murder me, and I'm uncertain if I could handle portrait mode.

Neat to know though!


----------



## Sombernightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Alright just installed the LED lights on my Bekant desk, what do you guys think?


Seriously sick light setup. What did you use?


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I plan on building my desk with plywood, laminate wood flooring and these http://www.kitchensource.com/table-bases/ha-1228.htm

Its unique and i don't think anyone has ever thought about doing that. I mean wood laminate looks like wood so nobody would really be able to tell the difference


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting that it came out with the newer drivers. Pity that nVidia's website is showing that only four monitors (3 display, one accessory) is the max for Gk110 cards. You need dual 980's or 970's to do the full five monitors - a single 970/980 will only do 2-4 monitor surround (with one accessory). It's definitely an intriguing idea, but five monitors spread landscape would probably murder me, and I'm uncertain if I could handle portrait mode.
> 
> Neat to know though!


Display Port adapters my friend. Display port adapters.


----------



## Zachf914

Corsair 400R
i5-3330
GTX 970
AsRock Z77 Extreme4
1TB WD Blue
8GB Kingston DDR3
Thermaltake 850W 80+ Bronze


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalfFlip*
> 
> Here is my "computer closet"
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be replacing that keyboard and mouse with some new corsair rgb ones once they are rereleased with the sails logo. Also looking to add an LG 34uc97 so that I can give my gpu a workout at 3440x1440


Somebody drives a VW... I have a GTI myself.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Seriously sick light setup. What did you use?


Thanks I appreciate it, I ordered the lights off Amazon for like $21. They are RGB and come with a remote lol. Only gripe I have so far is that the adhesive is terrible, the lights already feel down and Im going to have to try some different tape.

http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00ASHP1CM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417009464&sr=8-1&keywords=led+light+strip


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks I appreciate it, I ordered the lights off Amazon for like $21. They are RGB and come with a remote lol. Only gripe I have so far is that the adhesive is terrible, the lights already feel down and Im going to have to try some different tape.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00ASHP1CM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417009464&sr=8-1&keywords=led+light+strip


Hey!!! Don't give me any ideas; that means I have to invest more money in my setup.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> The bevels would really bother me.




Bevel ^



^ Bezel


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Hey!!! Don't give me any ideas; that means I have to invest more money in my setup.




There is no saving money on this site!!


----------



## GermanyChris

^^^


----------



## Sombernightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks I appreciate it, I ordered the lights off Amazon for like $21. They are RGB and come with a remote lol. Only gripe I have so far is that the adhesive is terrible, the lights already feel down and Im going to have to try some different tape.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT-Waterproof-Flexible-300leds-Changing/dp/B00ASHP1CM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417009464&sr=8-1&keywords=led+light+strip


Thanks for the link, going to have to pick up some. Thinking some double sided tape by 3m should fix the adhesive issue. The red looks insane, how is the blue?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Thanks for the link, going to have to pick up some. Thinking some double sided tape by 3m should fix the adhesive issue. The red looks insane, how is the blue?


I actually just picked up some different tape and will try it this evening when I get home. The blue is great, all colors are true and you even have some other colors to choose from. Its a hard item to pass up for the price and as much impact that it has for my gaming room.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoff248*


I have a question for you; your monitors look beautiful BTW. I kinda want to do something similar, but different. I currently have a 32" 1440p monitor and I think I want to get two other monitors set up so they are the same height, but at the same time much less wide. So they would be angled in, but set in a portrait type of setup, Do you or anyone else here know how I could do this?

Just for reference this is what I'm working with:


----------



## Agiel

can any one help me with this ??

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526884/question-my-z77-ds3h-lan-problems/0_20


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> can any one help me with this ??
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526884/question-my-z77-ds3h-lan-problems/0_20


You already created a thread, don't spam other completely unrelated threads for help


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I would rotate the tower and push it back towards the wall (you may have to move the monitor to the left a little as well). Then the laptop could sit in front of the tower at an angle towards you.


I can see that working, thanks


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Thanks for the link, going to have to pick up some. Thinking some double sided tape by 3m should fix the adhesive issue. The red looks insane, how is the blue?


The white LED strips I just bought off amazon had 3m adhesive tape. It adhered quite strongly after I warmed the surface of the case and the adhesive with a hot air gun

This is what I bought:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HSF66JO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_OyLDub0GH7PF8

This is what I did:



I wish I had not bought the underwater kind tho. The waterproof coating is a real pain to strip off the ends.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a question for you; your monitors look beautiful BTW. I kinda want to do something similar, but different. I currently have a 32" 1440p monitor and I think I want to get two other monitors set up so they are the same height, but at the same time much less wide. So they would be angled in, but set in a portrait type of setup, Do you or anyone else here know how I could do this?
> 
> Just for reference this is what I'm working with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You just need a complimenting monitor size for the sides, their width just needs to be the same height as your current 32" so the screens match up. Only real issue would be slight or big difference in bezel thicknesses.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You just need a complimenting monitor size for the sides, their width just needs to be the same height as your current 32" so the screens match up. Only real issue would be slight or big difference in bezel thicknesses. ]


and the color difference but that could be mostly tweaked to be the same across all panels


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> and the color difference but that could be mostly tweaked to be the same across all panels


Indeed, I'd use a calibrator if available and try to stick with IPS but that's all optional. Obviously stands need to be taken into account as well unless you want to wall/desk mount them.


----------



## GeneralKrause

My setup on the worst table ever.

System Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k running at 4.5 Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 240mm
GPU: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 680 SC
RAM: 16gb (4x4Gb) Kingston hyperX 1600 SDRAM
Motherboard: AsRock Extreme3 Gen3
PSU: Rosewill LIGHTNING 1000-watt ATX PSU (1000 watts for my old video cards..two GTX 480s)
Storage: 1tb WD blue 7200 RPM, 2x WD 300gb VelociRaptor 10,000 RPM drives in RAID 0
Optical Drive: Dell DVD-R/W, Lightscribe Blu-Ray
Case: Corsair Air 540
Monitors: (1x) Asus 1920x1080 22 inch
Keyboard: Cyborg V.7 Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: RAZER Naga Molten
Mouse Pad: Thermaltake Gamma pad
Headset: Earfoce Pla

Workstation / Server computer specs:
CPU: 2X Intel Xeon E5540 2.53Ghz
Motherboard: Hp Z600 Motherboard
RAM:24gb (6x4gb) DDR3 ECC Unbuffered 1333 RAM
PSU: HP Z600 standard 650watt 80plus bronze
Case: HP Z600
Video Card: Nvidia Quadro FX 3700
HDD: 1X Seagate Barracuda 250gb 7200RPM, 1X Seagate Barracuda 500gb 7200 RPM
Keyboard: Dell RT7D40
Mouse: HP N910U
Monitor: Dell 1920X1080 20 Inch
External hard drives: WD Book 600gb, WD Passport 50gb
Optical Drive: Lightscribe DVD-R/W

Secondary computer:
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.4 ghz
CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 plus w/ Arctic cooling 120mm fan
Motherboard: EVGA X58 SLI Micro
Memory: 6gb (6x1gb) ddr3 1333 ram
Video Card: BFC 9800gt 1gb
Power Supply: Corsair CX600
Storage: WD 150gb 7200rpm HDD
Optical Drive: Lightscribe DVD-R/W
Case: HP Pavilion standard (No side panel due to the height of the hyper 212)

All of this running off of a Monster Power HTS1000 Theater power strip


----------



## Sombernightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I actually just picked up some different tape and will try it this evening when I get home. The blue is great, all colors are true and you even have some other colors to choose from. Its a hard item to pass up for the price and as much impact that it has for my gaming room.


How do you have your lights orientated? Curious if the lights should be facing down or towards the wall.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> How do you have your lights orientated? Curious if the lights should be facing down or towards the wall.


They are facing the ground, these lights are super bright. I was almost overwhelmed at how bright they were when I tested them at work haha


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Alright just installed the LED lights on my Bekant desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> The white LED strips I just bought off amazon had 3m adhesive tape. It adhered quite strongly after I warmed the surface of the case and the adhesive with a hot air gun
> 
> This is what I bought:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HSF66JO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_OyLDub0GH7PF8
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had not bought the underwater kind tho. The waterproof coating is a real pain to strip off the ends.


Looks like I'm not the only one doing lighting this week. @DrockinWV that desk lighting is sick. @Gavush I'd love to see some more pics of your rig all lit up.

as for me, I went with a blue Logisys Sunlight stick to save a little time and money. It's pretty bright and gets the job done nicely.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoff248*


that is awesome


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Looks like I'm not the only one doing lighting this week. @DrockinWV that desk lighting is sick. @Gavush I'd love to see some more pics of your rig all lit up.


I might be done with the lighting by the end of this weekend. I plan to add at least some to the interior. Up until now I've only had lighting via my led fans. Also I've spent about 12hrs the last two days expanding my swiftech h240x cooler. This is my first full loop. Went with rigid tubing and it turned out awesome. Just finished bleeding it 15min ago. First run on just destilled water then will empty and fill with coolant (EK uv blue) super happy with how it turned out. Now to get some sleep...


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You already created a thread, don't spam other completely unrelated threads for help


i was just asking, nothin more, asked and never talked about again.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> i was just asking, nothin more, asked and never talked about again.


It's still wildly off-topic. When you post a thread like that, you're just gonna have to wait for responses. Your post gets on the top of the forum anyways, if people have something to say, they probably will. You shouldn't ask unrelated threads for help


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

It's a mess, but sooner or later I'll get a new desk and the wires/mess will be cleaned up.


----------



## Agiel

i really envy you guys with such a nice systems, but hehe dont misunderstood me, only in a healthy friendship right way ...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Alright just installed the LED lights on my Bekant desk, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That lighting looks absolutely fabulous, loving the contrast in that photo.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That lighting looks absolutely fabulous, loving the contrast in that photo.


Thanks a lot I really do like it as well. The lights are being a pain in the ass though, I cannot get them to stick to my desk. The tape that comes with the lights is terrible, I tried another double sided tape and still no luck. Hell I even tried super gluing the lights to the double sided tape I bought and they still fell down. At this point not sure what else to try, Im keeping my eye out for the 3M double sided foam tape at the moment. If anyone else has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks a lot I really do like it as well. The lights are being a pain in the ass though, I cannot get them to stick to my desk. The tape that comes with the lights is terrible, I tried another double sided tape and still no luck. Hell I even tried super gluing the lights to the double sided tape I bought and they still fell down. At this point not sure what else to try, Im keeping my eye out for the 3M double sided foam tape at the moment. If anyone else has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated!


Folded over duct tape. The only suggestion I can offer.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks a lot I really do like it as well. The lights are being a pain in the ass though, I cannot get them to stick to my desk. The tape that comes with the lights is terrible, I tried another double sided tape and still no luck. Hell I even tried super gluing the lights to the double sided tape I bought and they still fell down. At this point not sure what else to try, Im keeping my eye out for the 3M double sided foam tape at the moment. If anyone else has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated!


Go to home depot or lowes and get 3m tape. The red one. That stuff literally can hold a drill. Not sure the exact part number but I know bill Owen on YouTube used it on his window mod video and says what kind it is on the video. It is also clear so no ugly duct tape all nice and clean


----------



## soundx98

3M 4010 is clear and holds up to 2 pounds (smooth surfaces)
3M 4011 is gray and holds 5 pounds (rougher surfaces)
the red is the backing


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot I really do like it as well. The lights are being a pain in the ass though, I cannot get them to stick to my desk. The tape that comes with the lights is terrible, I tried another double sided tape and still no luck. Hell I even tried super gluing the lights to the double sided tape I bought and they still fell down. At this point not sure what else to try, Im keeping my eye out for the 3M double sided foam tape at the moment.
> 
> 
> If anyone else has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated!


If you are looking for something a little more permanent and/or less sticky








LED STRIP FASTENERS


----------



## Jaren1

Here is my updated setup


__
https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5


__
https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5
 by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## ThornTwist

Just the PC from the ongoing build log:


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my updated setup
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5
> by awdftw!, on Flickr


Very slick setup, nice monitors.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks a lot I really do like it as well. The lights are being a pain in the ass though, I cannot get them to stick to my desk. The tape that comes with the lights is terrible, I tried another double sided tape and still no luck. Hell I even tried super gluing the lights to the double sided tape I bought and they still fell down. At this point not sure what else to try, Im keeping my eye out for the 3M double sided foam tape at the moment. If anyone else has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated!


Yeah I can imagine them being a pain in the butt to install properly. I dont have any suggestions though.


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

This is my current home setup.


----------



## atarione

new amp Sony TA-N77ES moster 200Watts ...55lbs

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/SAM_1038_zpse2ec0429.jpg.html


----------



## Dimensive

My humble abode:


----------



## maestro0428

Got my workstation sitting in an old Falcon Northwest case at the moment...


Where the real world gets done... Core i3 1.7ghz style.


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*


Love the setup although the 2 center legs would drive me nuts lol


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Slightly better picture....








My wife is waiting for the game of thrones


----------



## Chargeit

I'm not done yet. I have a full fledged surround sound system coming in. I just recently rearranged everything so that I can fit it. I might have to make a few more adjustments since the speakers are way larger then I assumed they would be. Still, Overkill is better then not having enough.









Waiting for the center/fronts/surround to come in. Will look freaking pimped. I'll tighten up my wire management once I have all of that setup.


----------



## greywarden

Finished up the desk top and got it all assembled this evening while Leliana, Cullen and Josephine we're all out doing business stuff. Still needs some speakers and Schiit gear to be complete, though.










Yikes, terribly potato, I'll snap a better one with my camera tomorrow.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Working on my new desk top today, possibly finishing tomorrow, or sampling finishes, so I can decide which to use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> You can get some butcher block off Amazon with free shipping!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RELIUS-SOLUTIONS-Butcher-Block-Maple/dp/B002JFQ3HS/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1416862782&sr=8-11&keywords=butcher+block


i'm actually in the processes of doing the same thing got the slab and legs of amazon


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Finished up the desk top and got it all assembled this evening while Leliana, Cullen and Josephine we're all out doing business stuff. Still needs some speakers and Schiit gear to be complete, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, terribly potato, I'll snap a better one with my camera tomorrow.


looks sweet! how long is it? i went with 70x30 for my table, gonna stain it dark brown.


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Here is my updated setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q9VZu5
> by awdftw!, on Flickr


Love those monitors!







How are they in games though? I heard they had hidden frames/bezels when the display is on. I was thinking of buying three 23" of those, but I haven't had any testimonies about gaming with them.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> looks sweet! how long is it? i went with 70x30 for my table, gonna stain it dark brown.


The boards I bought were 72x24, much more space than my previous - 60x18.5 (it was a 10ft 2x10, cut in half and attached side-by-side, then sanded and finished)

I love this thing already.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Go to home depot or lowes and get 3m tape. The red one. That stuff literally can hold a drill. Not sure the exact part number but I know bill Owen on YouTube used it on his window mod video and says what kind it is on the video. It is also clear so no ugly duct tape all nice and clean


I will check this out at my local Lowes in the next few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> 3M 4010 is clear and holds up to 2 pounds (smooth surfaces)
> 3M 4011 is gray and holds 5 pounds (rougher surfaces)
> the red is the backing


Thanks for the part numbers, the main problem just seems to be the tape not sticking to the LED strip itself. Not sure which one to buy, I would say smooth surfaces since the desk and strip are smooth, but also havent had any luck with anything thus far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> If you are looking for something a little more permanent and/or less sticky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED STRIP FASTENERS


If the above suggestions dont work I might have to go this route lol, but I hope not!


----------



## Chargeit

That's a cool desk.

I'm thinking about making something myself. I have that triple monitor display and have speakers coming in that weigh 16lbs each. I'm thinking about making a table to hold the triple display, two fronts, and center speakers that are very large and heavy.

I'll have to see how it works out though. If the speakers on floor mounts fit where I need them I won't need a desk yet (though I still need to figure out how I'll mount my center). If they don't, then I'll have to make something. The problem with unconventional setups is not much is made with that in mind. More stuff, more problems.


----------



## soundx98

The 3M tape will certainly hold.
It may be poor adhesive backing on the LED strip that is causing the no stick issue.
Adhesive remover (or just use WD40) is the 1st step and then use some alcohol and make sure the backing is dry and clean. little bit of hair dryer heat/hot air gun won't hurt anything either. GL


----------



## StillClock1

To: ThornTwist

Hi, just saw your post was directed at me.

3x1 portrait mode would be great, if you have thin enough bezels. If they're thicker like mine you might want to consider 1x3 for more surround. I'm finding that 3x1 portrait mode really emphasizes my bezels, but 1x3 doesn't.

You asked how you could do it - at which point are you hung up at?

The main gating factor is a GPU capable of driving 11 million pixels. It's tough for me to tell if your 660-SLI will be able to handle it. I don't believe it would drive sufficient framerates given the memory doesn't stack, and the newer games are memory intensive. Certainly can try the setup without replacing the GPUs and see how it is, no harm there if you're sure you want the 1x3/3x1 setup.

The r9 295x2 is really falling in price (~$800) and the 8GB 290x is near $500, not sure if that's what you have in mind.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoff248*
> 
> To: ThornTwist
> 
> Hi, just saw your post was directed at me.
> 
> 3x1 portrait mode would be great, if you have thin enough bezels. If they're thicker like mine you might want to consider 1x3 for more surround. I'm finding that 3x1 portrait mode really emphasizes my bezels, but 1x3 doesn't.
> 
> You asked how you could do it - at which point are you hung up at?
> 
> The main gating factor is a GPU capable of driving 11 million pixels. It's tough for me to tell if your 660-SLI will be able to handle it. I don't believe it would drive sufficient framerates given the memory doesn't stack, and the newer games are memory intensive. Certainly can try the setup without replacing the GPUs and see how it is, no harm there if you're sure you want the 1x3/3x1 setup.
> 
> The r9 295x2 is really falling in price (~$800) and the 8GB 290x is near $500, not sure if that's what you have in mind.


ThornTwist recently got 2x980 STRIX editions along with the rest of his X99 build.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys! I'm in the process of making a new set up! Gonna feature some nice stuff.

Does anyone know of a good triple-monitor mount that has all the wanted adjustments, but would allow a 24" monitor to sit either right on the desk, or no higher than 2" from the bottom edge? I'd like to get a mount, but to keep the monitors lower. Also, a clamp-type mount for the desk.

In other words... I'm having trouble finding a good desk that is 65" or bigger, that isn't absurdly expensive. I might go grab some Ikea stuff. They have a table top that is ~78" wide and ~24" deep. Around 1.5" thick. Would work well for my needs, I'm just worried about supporting it properly.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm in the process of making a new set up! Gonna feature some nice stuff.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good triple-monitor mount that has all the wanted adjustments, but would allow a 24" monitor to sit either right on the desk, or no higher than 2" from the bottom edge? I'd like to get a mount, but to keep the monitors lower. Also, a clamp-type mount for the desk.
> 
> In other words... I'm having trouble finding a good desk that is 65" or bigger, that isn't absurdly expensive. I might go grab some Ikea stuff. They have a table top that is ~78" wide and ~24" deep. Around 1.5" thick. Would work well for my needs, I'm just worried about supporting it properly.


I have personally been using the Numerar counter-tops from Ikea as my desk setup for a few months now. And there is no sag on the desk whatsoever so far. Just got to make sure that you place a support leg on the center back if you going to be mounting a clamp style monitor mount to it. It is a little shallow but it works great and I am actually planning on going to get one more and make my corner into a L to have more space for working junk.

Here is a picture if it helps any:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have personally been using the Numerar counter-tops from Ikea as my desk setup for a few months now. And there is no sag on the desk whatsoever so far. Just got to make sure that you place a support leg on the center back if you going to be mounting a clamp style monitor mount to it. It is a little shallow but it works great and actually going to get one more and make my corner into a L to have more space for working junk.
> 
> Here is a picture if it helps any:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got the same setup as well with the black numerar counter top. I got the 97" version and put five legs on it with one in the dead center. No issues thus far.

For the price I'm happy.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got the same setup as well with the black numerar counter top. I got the 97" version and put five legs on it with one in the dead center. No issues thus far.
> 
> For the price I'm happy.


Indeed I paid only $79 per top and the legs were less then ten a piece... Can't beat that price. They sure are heavy though.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have personally been using the Numerar counter-tops from Ikea as my desk setup for a few months now. And there is no sag on the desk whatsoever so far. Just got to make sure that you place a support leg on the center back if you going to be mounting a clamp style monitor mount to it. It is a little shallow but it works great and actually going to get one more and make my corner into a L to have more space for working junk.


That helps a bit! Here is the one I want, it looks similar. It's pribably the same under the exterior wood layer.

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/80251358/

I was going to use the piece you have in the middle as ends and then put a center support at the rear. If I don't mount them and keep them on their stands, should I need more...? I don't think so. The under side space will be about as wide as the MALM desk. I had that desk, with no extra support, and it held a lot of weight without flex or bending. (Bookshelf speakers, amplifier, monitor, PC, the slight weight of my arms on the desk for the keyboard and mouse.)


----------



## brazilianloser

I personally don't like the specs down there that say filling Paper... but hey just head to a local Ikea if you have one and check them all out in person. That is what I did. I initially had something totally different in mind but after seeing the products in person, I then decided on the numerar because it seemed sturdy and heavy duty for the type of project needed it.


----------



## Chargeit

Any suggestions for a table (Or top) 60"x30" (L/W)?

I'm looking for something to support my triple monitor stand, 2x16lbs side speakers, and a 17lbs center. So the table should be able to easily handle 100lbs with me using it.

I just found this one...

60"Wx36D"
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/work-benches/components/tops/birch-butcher-block-square-top-60W

That might be it. I really could use more then 30" because of the size of my center (11"D). That might be the winner.


----------



## Regnitto

I just built one from 1/2in thick pressed fiberboard 2 boards thick and it supports 170+lbs (my friend was jumping on it right after we made it while it was sitting on saw horses):



boards were 8ft long. we cut them into 4ft sections for my top, but u could cut them to whatever size u want. of course, he had a huge stack of them and we barely touched the pile making the desk. that was my $0 budget desk tho, lol.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ThornTwist recently got 2x980 STRIX editions along with the rest of his X99 build.


This is correct. Here is a pic:



I also found out that my monitor somehow magically was able to go to 4K once I installed the additional STRIX. I would like to go 4K for the other monitors, and wouldn't mind the same brand to boot. Its a Korean model, and it arrived at my door within 3 days and shipping was free. I do have a simple question though. If I get the additional monitors to be say, half the width, but the same heights how do I know what size monitor to get? From what I understand, motitors and TVs are measured diagonally so I just would like to know what width to get form the additional 2 monitors. Oh, yes, one more thing. Do you guys think my 2 GTX 980s can handle 3 monitors at 4K? If not I may be getting another 980 STRIX so do you think that would do the trick if 2 wouldn't?


----------



## Figura

Dell 3014 + Dell 3011 = ..when old friends get together, everything else fades to insignificance (q)


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## therythm

Why do you have amazing work stations when I only have a movable table and my laptop on it.







Would love to have my own office for work. Thank you all for the wonderful idea.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome, I really like it.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Just need black trunking for the LG tv cables, however, thats a brilliant setup. Also is that 3x Asus Rog Swifts?


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## _REAPER_

Yes it is 3 asus ROG monitors


----------



## Regnitto

Red Modded my new R9 290 today:


----------



## Chargeit

Well, I have part of my sound system hooked up. It's setup in stereo right now (Fronts and sub). I do have all the speaker wire ran, just waiting for my center and rear mounts to come in.



I painted my old table. I'll be moving that back in. I'll mount my fronts to the table and have them extend over the tops of my monitors. I'll also be mounting a 2x8 painted black across that window to mount my center on. I kind of like the look of this current table, but, it's way too small for my needs. Also, my speakers are blocked by the monitors. I can extend them up to 46", but even then the bottoms would still be blocked. Mounting them to my old table will resolve this.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


love the chair here, I was thinking of doing the same. I like ergonomic chairs for about 20 mins until my natural urge to slump and slouch takes over









once question though, doesn't your arm hurt reaching up for that mouse ?


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Yes it is 3 asus ROG monitors


How are they in surround? If you could sum it up in 1 word.


----------



## Regnitto

Cleaned up my desk and bought a dragon table to set my GPU radiator on. it's still a temporary solution, but it looks a lot better than sitting on an h100i box, lol


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Cleaned up my desk and bought a dragon table to set my GPU radiator on. it's still a temporary solution, but it looks a lot better than sitting on an h100i box, lol


your display looks like mine ..


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> your display looks like mine ..


the desktop wallpaper, or the monitor?


----------



## rrims

Upgraded from triple surround to 1440p


----------



## dman811

QNIX or X-STAR? Same thing really, but can't tell.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> QNIX or X-STAR? Same thing really, but can't tell.


QX2710, but yeah, the same thing really.

I'm looking for a good 100mm stand. I saw that HP one that everyone recommends but I'm trying to look around before I pull the trigger on it.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Yes it is 3 asus ROG monitors
> 
> 
> 
> How are they in surround? If you could sum it up in 1 word.
Click to expand...

Amazing if I had to sum it up in one word. I dont think I will ever go back to just one monitor


----------



## Jeemil89

New desk. Just need a new keyboard (CM Quickfire rapid i) headphone stand and a pair of HD600


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Here's my daily spot...


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*


Whats with the random assortment of key caps? lol


----------



## CrazyMonkey

LOL, just for the fun... LOL


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Cleaned up my desk and bought a dragon table to set my GPU radiator on. it's still a temporary solution, but it looks a lot better than sitting on an h100i box, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Update: I repositioned my h100i radiator so I could fit the 120XL radiator in the back of the case. Only got one picture before the batteries died in my camera, lol:

Next project will be a custom fan shroud for the card. Maybe I should make a Red Mod build log?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Upgraded from triple surround to 1440p


Nice to see a fellow Chicagoan







You also work in the loop?


----------



## feznz

I love the decal on the window I will give you one for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Update: I repositioned my h100i radiator so I could fit the 120XL radiator in the back of the case. Only got one picture before the batteries died in my camera, lol:
> 
> Next project will be a custom fan shroud for the card. Maybe I should make a Red Mod build log?


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I love the decal on the window I will give you one for that


thanks


----------



## MocoIMO

My camera died while taking pics so the last one is phone quality & I know I need a tree topper but this is my Setup with Christmas overhaul, Happy Holidays OCN!!!


----------



## lawndart

Ok I have a new place and a new setup ..hope you like it ..

Some New lights around the desk


With the light wrap off


Gotta have the refreshments close by


So is it a 10 or a 1 ...LOL

LawnDart


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Ok I have a new place and a new setup ..hope you like it ..
> 
> Some New lights around the desk
> 
> 
> With the light wrap off
> 
> 
> Gotta have the refreshments close by
> 
> 
> So is it a 10 or a 1 ...LOL
> 
> LawnDart


This is awesome! Where and how much is that fridge? Only thing I would change is the beer selection lol


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> This is awesome! Where and how much is that fridge? Only thing I would change is the beer selection lol


The Fridge you can get at Wally World for 149.00 and thanks on the reply.

LawnDart


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> The Fridge you can get at Wally World for 149.00 and thanks on the reply.
> 
> LawnDart


That's pretty cool. I'd look into something like that, but, the fridge would be empty day one and would just end up a extra source of heat.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That's pretty cool. I'd look into something like that, but, the fridge would be empty day one and would just end up a extra source of heat.


You're using your fridge the wrong way if it's gets hot!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You're using your fridge the wrong way if it's gets hot!


Fridges exhaust heat.


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That's pretty cool. I'd look into something like that, but, the fridge would be empty day one and would just end up a extra source of heat.


I was able to put 60 cans and 24 bottles in it... so if you empty that in 1 day.... boy i wanna party with you.

LawnDart


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Fridges exhaust heat.


http://i.minus.com/iBpAPwCEzZ8Nr.gif


----------



## lawndart

well here it is a little darker in the room


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My camera died while taking pics so the last one is phone quality & I know I need a tree topper but this is my Setup with Christmas overhaul, Happy Holidays OCN!!!


merry Christmas MocoIMO!


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> This is awesome! Where and how much is that fridge? Only thing I would change is the beer selection lol


I would even send him some decent beers...
The "stuff" in there makes my Belgian heart hurt!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> I was able to put 60 cans and 24 bottles in it... so if you empty that in 1 day.... boy i wanna party with you.
> 
> LawnDart


Well, come to find out my ol'lady isn't as enthusiastic about the idea of me keeping a beer fridge in my computer room as I am. Guess I'll just have to buy it by the 12 pack and keep it in my regular fridge like a grunt. I'm still considering it though, I have the perfect spot for a fridge...



_*Sorry Dixie, you're going to have to find somewhere else to sleep.*_


----------



## DrockinWV

Someone needs to use that fridge as a case..... is that even possible lol use a mini fridge as a case to keep all of your components super cool?

Either way that is an awesome fridge...60 cans AND 24 bottles!! Ive been wanting a kegerator but they are like $500.... for $149 this sounds like a steal


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Someone needs to use that fridge as a case..... is that even possible lol use a mini fridge as a case to keep all of your components super cool?
> 
> Either way that is an awesome fridge...60 cans AND 24 bottles!! Ive been wanting a kegerator but they are like $500.... for $149 this sounds like a steal


Compressors aren't made to run constantly. You'd have to have several compressors and have them cycle on and off.

I'm also not sure that they're made to remove the type of heat a computer is generating. You'd also have to worry about condensation, things like that.

It's a idea that has been thought of before, but, I don't think it works. Reality sucks.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Compressors aren't made to run constantly. You'd have to have several compressors and have them cycle on and off.
> 
> I'm also not sure that they're made to remove the type of heat a computer is generating. You'd also have to worry about condensation, things like that.
> 
> It's a idea that has been thought of before, but, I don't think it works. Reality sucks.


Yeah makes since now that you are talking about facts... lol just be a constant battle of hot air verses cold air....hot air probably always winning with no circulation


----------



## dman811

Walk-in freezers would work though.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Walk-in freezers would work though.


Condensation would kill your system in one. I also don't think the local Mcdonalds will take too kindly to you setting up shop in their freezer.


----------



## dman811

Put moldable eraser over the whole board. I plan on having one in my basement in ~20 years.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Put moldable eraser over the whole board. I plan on having one in my basement in ~20 years.


Would you even have to? i mean, cold things in hot rooms make condensation, but if its a hot thing in a cold room... wouldn't it not make any condensation? A very Canadian example but i never have condensation on my timmies in the morning during my walk to school.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Would you even have to? i mean, cold things in hot rooms make condensation, but if its a hot thing in a cold room... wouldn't it not make any condensation? A very Canadian example but i never have condensation on my timmies in the morning during my walk to school.


Time to throw something hot in the freezer.

Sorry Dixie, it's for science.


----------



## 5291Crash

The entire system in the cold wont cause issues, although pulling it out to work on it may cause some to form depends on the humidity of the room.

I never had issues with my Socket 754 system i played with the OC on outside in the freezing winter years ago.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Would you even have to? i mean, cold things in hot rooms make condensation, but if its a hot thing in a cold room... wouldn't it not make any condensation? A very Canadian example but i never have condensation on my timmies in the morning during my walk to school.


if you throw hot water in the freezer, you'll get extra frost!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Would you even have to? i mean, cold things in hot rooms make condensation, but if its a hot thing in a cold room... wouldn't it not make any condensation? A very Canadian example but i never have condensation on my timmies in the morning during my walk to school.


Blech Timmies. They don't even use Arabica beans... Then again, my loyalty is with a company that's almost twice the age of Tim Horton's, with the centennial anniversary being in slightly under five years...


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Would you even have to? i mean, cold things in hot rooms make condensation, but if its a hot thing in a cold room... wouldn't it not make any condensation? A very Canadian example but i never have condensation on my timmies in the morning during my walk to school.
> 
> 
> 
> Blech Timmies. They don't even use Arabica beans... Then again, my loyalty is with a company that's almost twice the age of Tim Horton's, with the centennial anniversary being in slightly under five years...
Click to expand...

I dont drink enough coffee to know about the beans, but im going to assume you are talking about Starbucks. And because i assume you are talking about starbucks, im also going to assume you pay 20 bucks for a coffee, rather than the 2 i pay at timmies. That buys a lot of steam games xD

Joking about starbucks, i dont care one way or the other.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> I dont drink enough coffee to know about the beans, but im going to assume you are talking about Starbucks. And because i assume you are talking about starbucks, im also going to assume you pay 20 bucks for a coffee, rather than the 2 i pay at timmies. That buys a lot of steam games xD
> 
> Joking about starbucks, i dont care one way or the other.


My starbucks drinks are usually under $4 in cost ^-^ Starbucks wasn't founded in Canada though


----------



## HesterDW

Some changes. Cable management still sucks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just bought a 55 inch 4K TV the other day.
This thing is HUGE.


I will have to get some better pics, this is a crummy cell phone one.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Some changes. Cable management still sucks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those Kingston Savages? (RAM).


----------



## ace8uk

Schubes! Since when have you had KRK Rokit's?! I do love those yellow coned beauties.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Just bought a 55 inch 4K TV the other day.
> This thing is HUGE.
> 
> 
> I will have to get some better pics, this is a crummy cell phone one.


You're going to go blind in front of that thing. Might be time to invest in a wall mount and find a spot that you can move back some.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Are those Kingston Savages? (RAM).


Nope, Gskill Ripjaws.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace8uk*
> 
> Schubes! Since when have you had KRK Rokit's?! I do love those yellow coned beauties.


I have had them for about 2 years now. Love them, look great and sound even better.
Those are the rokit 8's for size reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Just bought a 55 inch 4K TV the other day.
> This thing is HUGE.
> 
> 
> I will have to get some better pics, this is a crummy cell phone one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to go blind in front of that thing. Might be time to invest in a wall mount and find a spot that you can move back some.
Click to expand...

I sit back really far when actually on it, and when watching tv, my bed is just behind the chair, I sit on that with pillows against the wall when watching TV/Movies.
Also, I will be moving to an apartment in March/April. I will have this on a TV stand or wall mounted there.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I sit back really far when actually on it, and when watching tv, my bed is just behind the chair, I sit on that with pillows against the wall when watching TV/Movies.
> Also, *I will be moving to an apartment in March/April. I will have this on a TV stand or wall mounted there.*


I hear that. Buy for later, deal with bs now.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Some changes. Cable management still sucks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Nope, Gskill Ripjaws.


Aight. Thought they were due to the color. Not a fan of G Skill mainly due to their heat sinks design.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Aight. Thought they were due to the color. Not a fan of G Skill mainly due to their heat sinks design.


Yea the mistake is understandable. I've had these ripjaws for years, since my rig was an Athlon X4/GTX 9800. I'm not a fan of the heatsinks either anymore, they don't go well with my rig, but when I have extra money it always ends up going to some other part.


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Click the spoiler, added a few pics of my current build/setup. Planning on mounting that multi-plug adapter on the wall below the desk, then that's pretty much it, need to sort cables some more..


----------



## trUk1L

Wow it's been a while since I posted here. Decided I'd do an update.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Early 2013 setup
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/27320#post_18970046


----------



## Chargeit

Just finished hooking up the rest of my surround sound system.





Yep, excess has been reached.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Just finished hooking up the rest of my surround sound system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, excess has been reached.


Awesome! just got my new SP120 blue led fans installed on my h100i. pics coming soon


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Awesome! just got my new SP120 blue led fans installed on my h100i. pics coming soon


Thanks man.


----------



## Mugen87

My set up in music mode.


----------



## Regnitto

My new SP120 blue led twin pack is now installed, also, a couple shots with the christmas tree in the background:


----------



## Chargeit

Nice man. A lot better then those stock fans.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Nice man. A lot better then those stock fans.


can't beat it at $20.99 for a twin pack. slight hit to performance though. the stock fans spin up to 2650rpm, producing 3.3mm/h20 static pressure, these spin up to 1550rpm, producing 1.60mm/h20. still get decent temps tho, 58.3c max load @ 4.7ghz 1.560vcore on my FX-6100.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> My new SP120 blue led twin pack is now installed, also, a couple shots with the christmas tree in the background:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. Corsair fans have a really slick design, I like them. Cool Christmas tree btw.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I have a new place and a new setup ..hope you like it ..
> 
> Some New lights around the desk
> 
> 
> With the light wrap off
> 
> 
> Gotta have the refreshments close by
> So is it a 10 or a 1 ...LOL
> LawnDart


----------



## SwantanamoJ

I need a mini fridge.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Looking good. Corsair fans have a really slick design, I like them. Cool Christmas tree btw.


I really like the design of them too, and thanks for the kudos on the Christmas tree. Made my ol' lady happy, she put a lot of work into that tree.


----------



## Gavush

Our office gets a tree at Christmas time too.



normal mode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Our office gets a tree at Christmas tome too.
> 
> 
> 
> normal mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol.

Luckily my ol'lady leaves my computer room alone.

The picture highlighted is left over from when this was our guest bedroom and not female intervention. I always forget it's there until I see it in a picture I take or something. =D


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Our office gets a tree at Christmas time too.
> 
> 
> 
> normal mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. My computer room is my living room, lol, so it gets tree regardless.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Very nice. My computer room is my living room, lol, so it gets tree regardless.


I used to be set up in the living room. When I got back into rig building I claimed the guest bedroom for my new computer room. I think my ol'lady was happy to not have my computer in the living room so I didn't catch too much slack about it.


----------



## Regnitto

unfortunately I don't have an extra room I can snag for a computer room.


----------



## Gavush

Yeah our office is the "front room" aka formal dining room & foyer.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Yeah our office is the "front room" aka formal dining room & foyer.


sounds about right.


----------



## Chargeit

I don't have kids so the extra bedroom was up for grabs.


----------



## Phetu

Here's my current setup


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here's my current setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up, I always wanted my working table to be beside a window, isnt it distracting though?

We have the same mouse pad by the way.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here's my current setup


Genelec







are you Finnish?


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Nice set up, I always wanted my working table to be beside a window, isnt it distracting though?
> 
> We have the same mouse pad by the way.


Well sometimes yes, when sun shines straight to your eyes, but that's why I have that black curtain to block it if needed, but when it won't shine in your eyes, it's nice to have something else than solid and boring wall behind your screen =). (Also I don't have any other place to put it here =D ) Nice, it's a good mouse pad =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Genelec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you Finnish?


Yep, from Turku =D


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here's my current setup


What mouse is that?


----------



## Alex132

Are those the baby Genelec 6010As? How are they?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What mouse is that?


Pretty sure that is the Mad Catz R.A.T.9


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What mouse is that?


Like MocoIMO said, it's Mad Catz R.A.T. 9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Are those the baby Genelec 6010As? How are they?


Yes they are, have also 5040A sub under the table and they are awesome, at least in desktop use.


----------



## greywarden

i have the RAT 9, don't use it, it's a great mouse, but I'd get the 7 next time, batteries don't last very long.


----------



## DiaSin

I dunno if I posted a pic after I got my "new" keyboard. So.. here.
Its a vintage Dell AT101W mechanical keyboard, with Black Alps switches.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I don't have kids so the extra bedroom was up for grabs.


I didnt have mancave in the spare bedroom but the lady friend sister moved in. I should have used better judgement


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> I didnt have mancave in the spare bedroom but the lady friend sister moved in. I should have used better judgement


Ah, that sucks.

By this point I have too much gear in here to allow anyone to move in. If someone needs a place to stay they're "SOL" because I'm not giving up my computer room/man cave and exposing my stuff to the cats. Isn't happening.

Hell, they'd be sol anyway because I wouldn't let anyone move in even if I wasn't using the spare bedroom as a computer room.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here's my current setup


What type of camera are you using? I noticed you kept your shadows. My camera's flash destroys all of my shadows. Without flash, the picture comes out way too dark. I don't think these red walls help much.


----------



## overclockerjames

i'm glad everyone's posting on here. I thought my setup was modest but after seeing these I have a very nice setup compared to most people. And i'm sure these are the better setups since the people who think their setup is average or below probably do not bother to post

Thank you for making me feel better


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i'm glad everyone's posting on here. I thought my setup was modest but after seeing these I have a very nice setup compared to most people. And i'm sure these are the better setups since the people who think their setup is average or below probably do not bother to post
> 
> Thank you for making me feel better


Ah man. You can't say all of that and not at least post a pic.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i'm glad everyone's posting on here. I thought my setup was modest but after seeing these I have a very nice setup compared to most people. And i'm sure these are the better setups since the people who think their setup is average or below probably do not bother to post
> 
> Thank you for making me feel better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah man. You can't say all of that and not at least post a pic.


Right!?!?! C'mon, @overclockerjames let's see what ya got!


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What type of camera are you using? I noticed you kept your shadows. My camera's flash destroys all of my shadows. Without flash, the picture comes out way too dark. I don't think these red walls help much.


As far as I know, he didn't use an on camera flash. You can tell by the direction of the shadows. There's a huge ambient light source to his left, possibly a large lamp creating soft shadows and lighting a large area. Something that I've found that works very well, if you're using a camera where the on camera flash destroys the image, pick up a torch, or a phone and turn the torch on and hold the "light source" a distance from your object.


----------



## Lustrose

I think I've lurked here long enough haha, here's what my computer room/desk looks like.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah man. You can't say all of that and not at least post a pic.


i already did months ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Right!?!?! C'mon, @overclockerjames let's see what ya got!


i did a few months ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i did a few months ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> my office with new x99 motherboard and 5820k on desk ready for install.


Ahh, that was before I discovered this thread, lol. very nice. is that a Cooler Master HAF XB EVO on the file cabinet? I almost bought one of those, but went with the Thermaltake Chaser MK-I instead.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Ahh, that was before I discovered this thread, lol. very nice. is that a Cooler Master HAF XB EVO on the file cabinet? I almost bought one of those, but went with the Thermaltake Chaser MK-I instead.


good eye, yes it is a HAF XB


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> As far as I know, he didn't use an on camera flash. You can tell by the direction of the shadows. There's a huge ambient light source to his left, possibly a large lamp creating soft shadows and lighting a large area. Something that I've found that works very well, if you're using a camera where the on camera flash destroys the image, pick up a torch, or a phone and turn the torch on and hold the "light source" a distance from your object.


Thanks. I'll check something like that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i did a few months ago


Holy mother of clutter. I like the general setup, but time to tidy it up a bit.

Time to get a good box and pack some unused things away. I just had to do the same. I put all of my hardware boxes in a large box and tossed them into storage. Though I still have a mess of things on my bottom shelf.


----------



## linuxfueled




----------



## dman811

I haven't posted mine since I moved to NC, but I definitely need to clean my desk (folding table) and find my camera before I can even post a pic of my room.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i'm glad everyone's posting on here. I thought my setup was modest but after seeing these I have a very nice setup compared to most people. And i'm sure these are the better setups since the people who think their setup is average or below probably do not bother to post
> 
> Thank you for making me feel better


I am very happy that you feel better after viewing other members' contributions to this thread and deeming your setup to be much nicer!


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What type of camera are you using? I noticed you kept your shadows. My camera's flash destroys all of my shadows. Without flash, the picture comes out way too dark. I don't think these red walls help much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> As far as I know, he didn't use an on camera flash. You can tell by the direction of the shadows. There's a huge ambient light source to his left, possibly a large lamp creating soft shadows and lighting a large area. Something that I've found that works very well, if you're using a camera where the on camera flash destroys the image, pick up a torch, or a phone and turn the torch on and hold the "light source" a distance from your object.


I'm using Canon EOS 5D with EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM without flash, and two ceiling lamp's behind me for light, also it was day so some light comes from the window too.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> I'm using Canon EOS 5D with EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM without flash, and two ceiling lamp's behind me for light, also it was day so some light comes from the window too.


Well, that explains it. I get a new table in on the 29th. Once I get everything setup you can bring your Camera over here and take some pics for me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, that explains it. I get a new table in on the 29th. Once I get everything setup you can bring your Camera over here and take some pics for me.


Depending on your camera you can get a similar exposure if you have access to some manual settings. Most bridge cameras and mid-high point and shoots allow such adjustments.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depending on your camera you can get a similar exposure if you have access to some manual settings. Most bridge cameras and mid-high point and shoots allow such adjustments.


My camera is junk. I got it to take better pictures then my cell when I need to for work. Now I'm starting to consider investing in a better one.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> My camera is junk. I got it to take better pictures then my cell when I need to for work. Now I'm starting to consider investing in a better one.


There's plenty of deals left and right for DSLRs and other cameras that are not even 2 generations old for next to nothing so if you bought one it's at a good time.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> There's plenty of deals left and right for DSLRs and other cameras that are not even 2 generations old for next to nothing so if you bought one it's at a good time.


Any suggestions?

I was thinking later more then now. I did some pretty heavy spending over the last month.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I was thinking later more then now. I did some pretty heavy spending over the last month.


Hard to say for later since they're always pushing a new couple models every 3-6 months over the spectrum.

Just off the top of my head in the sub $600 range, a Canon T3i when on sale, possibly a Canon SL1 if cheaper than a T5i, Nikon D5300 (higher priced than a D3300 but you may grow out of that one sooner).
Sony DSC-RX100 or the II version, Canon G1 or G1X, and there's many more great cameras.

All starts with the type of camera you're looking for. Mirrorless, DSLR, point and shoot, bridge, advanced point and shoot, and so on. Usually the size of the camera you're willing to take on will determine the class for the most part (obviously not restricted but generally a lot of people like micro 4/3s or Bridge size and less).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking pretty nice there, I bet the workbench is solid as a rock


----------



## barkinos98

Here's what I got:
all the stuff is back downstairs in their nests, including the surround and everything.
I'm using the wireless keyboard for now because i lost the cable of the mechanical and it looks disgusting having a cable running in the middle of the table







:

also excuse the photos, taken from my S3 at 9.57pm.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Hard to say for later since they're always pushing a new couple models every 3-6 months over the spectrum.
> 
> Just off the top of my head in the sub $600 range, a Canon T3i when on sale, possibly a Canon SL1 if cheaper than a T5i, Nikon D5300 (higher priced than a D3300 but you may grow out of that one sooner).
> Sony DSC-RX100 or the II version, Canon G1 or G1X, and there's many more great cameras.
> 
> All starts with the type of camera you're looking for. Mirrorless, DSLR, point and shoot, bridge, advanced point and shoot, and so on. Usually the size of the camera you're willing to take on will determine the class for the most part (obviously not restricted but generally a lot of people like micro 4/3s or Bridge size and less).
> Looking pretty nice there, I bet the workbench is solid as a rock


Thanks.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's what I got:
> all the stuff is back downstairs in their nests, including the surround and everything.
> I'm using the wireless keyboard for now because i lost the cable of the mechanical and it looks disgusting having a cable running in the middle of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> also excuse the photos, taken from my S3 at 9.57pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could get one of those new wireless mechanicals if you wanted, also the distortions are making me more curious as to what you're reading









Good looking uniform appearance otherwise, the exposed table beams are nice.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's what I got:
> all the stuff is back downstairs in their nests, including the surround and everything.
> I'm using the wireless keyboard for now because i lost the cable of the mechanical and it looks disgusting having a cable running in the middle of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> also excuse the photos, taken from my S3 at 9.57pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Miring that big glass table. Very nice set up. For me having much space is important that is why I have quite a reasonably sized table as well.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's what I got:
> all the stuff is back downstairs in their nests, including the surround and everything.
> I'm using the wireless keyboard for now because i lost the cable of the mechanical and it looks disgusting having a cable running in the middle of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> also excuse the photos, taken from my S3 at 9.57pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could get one of those new wireless mechanicals if you wanted, also the distortions are making me more curious as to what you're reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking uniform appearance otherwise, the exposed table beams are nice.
Click to expand...










I have (well rather my parents) has pictures of me and i'd rather not show them off








Also that sounds mad, didnt know they made wireless mechanicals
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Here's what I got:
> all the stuff is back downstairs in their nests, including the surround and everything.
> I'm using the wireless keyboard for now because i lost the cable of the mechanical and it looks disgusting having a cable running in the middle of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> also excuse the photos, taken from my S3 at 9.57pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miring that big glass table. Very nice set up. For me having much space is important that is why I have quite a reasonably sized table as well.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks man








The way I got this table is quite coincidental; in the office they ordered before measuring twice, and so we had a big ass glass pane without knowing what to do. then my dad opened some space downstairs, got a table structure from ikea and added links to it to make it bigger, and voila!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have (well rather my parents) has pictures of me and i'd rather not show them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that sounds mad, didnt know they made wireless mechanicals
> Haha thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I got this table is quite coincidental; in the office they ordered before measuring twice, and so we had a big ass glass pane without knowing what to do. then my dad opened some space downstairs, got a table structure from ikea and added links to it to make it bigger, and voila!


So you got lucky, nice. Looks like a designed glass table instead of just a glass panel with support. What I have noticed is that your monitor is quite far from your sitting position, my monitor is closer.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have (well rather my parents) has pictures of me and i'd rather not show them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that sounds mad, didnt know they made wireless mechanicals
> Haha thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I got this table is quite coincidental; in the office they ordered before measuring twice, and so we had a big ass glass pane without knowing what to do. then my dad opened some space downstairs, got a table structure from ikea and added links to it to make it bigger, and voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got lucky, nice. Looks like a designed glass table instead of just a glass panel with support. What I have noticed is that your monitor is quite far from your sitting position, my monitor is closer.
Click to expand...

Yeah man, its a 23" one too so my eyes hurt very very much.
I have everything on zoom otherwise i cant see anything :/


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man, its a 23" one too so my eyes hurt very very much.
> I have everything on zoom otherwise i cant see anything :/


My monitor is 27 and I have it closer to me by quite an amount when compared to yours, if your eyes hurt then you should consider positioning your monitor closer and at a safe distance so that it is more appropriate for your eyes.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah man, its a 23" one too so my eyes hurt very very much.
> I have everything on zoom otherwise i cant see anything :/


Kind of opposite of what I'm pulling right now.

I had to pull my other table. I ordered a replacement that will be here on the 29th. until then, I have my monitors that are on a mount with a 16" base on a 17" table. I feel like my eyes are burning sitting so close to these things. I wouldn't even try to play a game that requires KB&M.



I just measured, and my eyes are about 15" from the screen when typing. Ouch.


----------



## unothegreat

Honestly, as far as cameras go, there's a great site that sells tested used gear, rated by condition called keh.com

If you want a really good camera that can take any lens ever made, for ANY camera, and that takes fantastic pictures, check out the Sony nex-5n. You can pick one a body used for between 125 and 200 off keh. I actually shoot video professionally with mine paired with some Canon and cinema glass.

A good lens to pick up would be a Canon fd mount 35-105/f3.5. You can usually find it for around 60-80 bucks, and pick up a cheap adapter off Amazon.

Cheap canons are really not very good cameras, to be honest. Canon has a really bad habit of crippling their lower end cameras, where as Sony amd Panasonic have a tendency to just drop the more advanced features from the less expensive camera's, while still maintaining the image quality. I can't really comment on anything on the nikon side, except to say that nikon glass is amazing, but the focus rings drive me bonkers.

Basically, what it boils down to is that if you can't really afford the full frame canon's, I think you'd be better off with something else. My two cents.


----------



## Regnitto

Had a visit from my buddy Crown tonight:


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Had a visit from my buddy Crown tonight:


Crown and Colt 45...keep it classy


----------



## Depauville Kid

My new vintage office. My computer is sitting on a 1950's steel tanker desk. I repainted the top red, sides are still a wreck though with some rust. Walls are painted a petina color.

The office is a work in progress, still missing molding and trim.


----------



## Aspinel

Terrible photo but... here's my setup at my parents' over Christmas



Note the ancient dell on the left which has become a bedside table!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new vintage office. My computer is sitting on a 1950's steel tanker desk. I repainted the top red, sides are still a wreck though with some rust. Walls are painted a petina color.
> 
> The office is a work in progress, still missing molding and trim.


That desk needs a Corsair C70 on it!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> That desk needs a Corsair C70 on it!


That computer needs a new desk


----------



## OkanG

Thought I'd take some new pictures for you guys:



Spoiler: I really suck at taking pictures









Spoiler: First person view









Spoiler: The noise generator









Spoiler: Mugshot of the power plant, the Jag creeping in the background..


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thought I'd take some new pictures for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I really suck at taking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First person view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The noise generator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mugshot of the power plant, the Jag creeping in the background..


Even though you made fun of my desk, I'll take the high road... Nice setup! I like the case and the dual monitors. I have my second monitor setup on my work bench. I tear down computers so often, I got tired of moving a monitor. Now my workbench is setup with monitor, peripherals, Ethernet, etc. I do miss the second monitor though.

Nice pics.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> Even though you made fun of my desk, I'll take the high road... Nice setup! I like the case and the dual monitors. I have my second monitor setup on my work bench. I tear down computers so often, I got tired of moving a monitor. Now my workbench is setup with monitor, peripherals, Ethernet, etc. I do miss the second monitor though.
> 
> Nice pics.


Thanks! Yeah, I've looked for the perfect desk to be able to fit everything I want on it. Managed to get my desk for 1/6 of the new price used with no damage at all. It can even be raised and lowered







A big desk is seriously underrated. Corsair Obsidian users unite!


----------



## Depauville Kid

Here's another picture of my desk. I turned the saturation down a bit. It looks more accurate now. This summer, I hope to get it out to the garage and take an orbital sander to it and repaint the bottom back to the original gray. If you google steel tanker desks, there are some pretty cool restorations out there. I love the vintage stuff. I was pretty excited when I found this gem.

I also have a vintage office/library chair too. Has the scoll work on the high back, wooden claw style arms and legs, and the whole thing is upholstered in a deep red fabric. Its a Christmas gift from my wife. We still needs to do some cleanup on that. It looks like she found it in someone's attic. Its in good shape, but very dirty. That chair will replace that cheap black computer chair I have now.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i'm glad everyone's posting on here. I thought my setup was modest but after seeing these I have a very nice setup compared to most people. And i'm sure these are the better setups since the people who think their setup is average or below probably do not bother to post
> 
> Thank you for making me feel better


I was just thinking the same thing. I figured I had a very modest setup, but now I'm feeling like I practically have a palace for my study at home.

And before anyone asks, I'll post a picture on Christmas. I've got a shelf mounted on the wall directly above my current monitor which is going to have to be moved as soon as I open my shiny new 27" monitor on Christmas day. Relocate the shelf, spackle up the holes, a touch of paint, and it will be ready to show.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing. I figured I had a very modest setup, but now I'm feeling like I practically have a palace for my study at home.
> 
> And before anyone asks, I'll post a picture on Christmas. I've got a shelf mounted on the wall directly above my current monitor which is going to have to be moved as soon as I open my shiny new 27" monitor on Christmas day. Relocate the shelf, spackle up the holes, a touch of paint, and it will be ready to show.


yeah, sorry if it offended anyone, but whenever I read forums it just seems like everyone has a dozen 32" monitors in a CAVE system or something, so when I go through here and almost everyone has only 1 or 2 average sized monitors and a small desk, I feel pretty good about my triple same-sized monitors, 1920x1200 laptop and remote desktop 8tb server on my 48 sq ft of desktop space in my mancave office.

here's The Kid playing nfs rivals on the triple monitors running on a 280x. He's not sitting down, he's standing back a few feet with a xbox360 controller


----------



## emsj86

Lol I had a kid so yea two bedroom apartment means I'm banished to half of the dining room table lol. Works for me though love my little man more than my toys


----------



## Chargeit

Oh, here's the setup I put together for my ol'lady. Complete with a cat and dirty front filters.

_*Sorry, I don't have a fancy camera yet._ =/


----------



## Regnitto

Alright, @Chargeit, if we're posting pics of our ol' lady's rigs, I guess I gotta post my ol' lady's now. At least the filters are clean (they were cleaned right before pic was taken) and no cats


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Alright, @Chargeit, if we're posting pics of our ol' lady's rigs, I guess I gotta post my ol' lady's now. At least the filters are clean (they were cleaned right before pic was taken) and no cats


Ol'Ladies as in wives or Moms?


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ol'Ladies as in wives or Moms?


wives


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> wives


Ahh. At first I thought moms, but looking at those rigs made me feel like " what kind of moms use custom towers? "  Laptops and Tablets are what I see most moms use.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ahh. At first I thought moms, but looking at those rigs made me feel like " what kind of moms use custom towers? "  Laptops and Tablets are what I see most moms use.


My ol' lady is also a mommy


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> My ol' lady is also a mommy


Beautiful


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> yeah, sorry if it offended anyone, but whenever I read forums it just seems like everyone has a dozen 32" monitors in a CAVE system or something, so when I go through here and almost everyone has only 1 or 2 average sized monitors and a small desk, I feel pretty good about my triple same-sized monitors, 1920x1200 laptop and remote desktop 8tb server on my 48 sq ft of desktop space in my mancave office.
> 
> here's The Kid playing nfs rivals on the triple monitors running on a 280x. He's not sitting down, he's standing back a few feet with a xbox360 controller


I'm in a SLIGHTLY different boat. I've got a good sized desk but only one monitor. The two laptops in the house are both for work so they're nothing special. My gaming PC is pretty beefy though, with an i7 4790k and SLI 4GB GTX 770s. It hasn't had any problems running games. My daughter has her own i7 based PC in our upstairs game room, and our consoles are in the living room.

I am jealous of the 3 monitor setup. I keep telling myself that I'm going to break down and buy a 34" curved ultra-widescreen monitor, but every time I get the money I end up spending it on something else. Between the wife, almost teen daughter, and multiple expensive hobbies (cars, guns, and computers) it's hard to save up for and justify a $1,300+ monitor.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> My ol' lady is also a mommy


Cute kid.

Enjoy every minute you can with them while they're young. You wouldn't believe how fast they grow.....



Yes, I taught my daughter to drive a boat at just 11 years old.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Cute kid.
> 
> Enjoy every minute you can with them while they're young. You wouldn't believe how fast they grow.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I taught my daughter to drive a boat at just 11 years old.


that's about the age my dad taught me. we didn't have a fancy steering wheel tho, just a handle on the outboard


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm in a SLIGHTLY different boat. I've got a good sized desk but only one monitor. The two laptops in the house are both for work so they're nothing special. My gaming PC is pretty beefy though, with an i7 4790k and SLI 4GB GTX 770s. It hasn't had any problems running games. My daughter has her own i7 based PC in our upstairs game room, and our consoles are in the living room.
> 
> *I am jealous of the 3 monitor setup.* I keep telling myself that I'm going to break down and *buy a 34" curved ultra-widescreen monitor*, but every time I get the money I end up spending it on something else. Between the wife, almost teen daughter, and multiple expensive hobbies (cars, guns, and computers) it's hard to save up for and justify a $1,300+ monitor.


After having my triple screen setup I can say never again. I love the look of them, and the extra screen space is great, but, there are many issues that aren't really mentioned.

When running in surround without outside programs windows treats all 3 screens as a single monitor. So, you maximize a youtube video and both of the side screens end up blanked out. This also carries over to maximizing other things. There are programs that help with this, but, it shouldn't of been a issue you should have to fix.

Some of the newer games that don't let you manually set a res are wonky when running in surround. You'll have to turn surround off to play them correctly.

Switching in and out of surround requires you to setup all your monitors positions, icon placement, things like that. Again, there are programs to help with this, but, another thing that should just work correctly that doesn't.

A new issue I have now that I have a "A/V Receiver" is when my screens shut off while the computer is on the screen hooked up to the receiver by HDMI stays on with white noise. When I use my system again all of my windows and icons are on my main screen requiring me to adjust them all again (I have a program that helps with this, luckily).

There are other problems also. Since a few updates back my GPU doesn't throttle down while in surround mode causing me to stop using it. Most games stretch out and fish eye on the side monitors. And of course the physical size of the things and large amounts of wires they add. There is nothing simple or quick about me making even small room adjustments. We're talking something that should take me 20 or 30 min taking hours.

Triple monitors are good for show and multi-tasking but add a lot of inconveniences that don't really seem to get mentioned as much as they should.

Well, should I say having them in surround. If you don't have surround enabled then they're just like having dual monitors.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> After having my triple screen setup I can say never again. I love the look of them, and the extra screen space is great, but, there are many issues that aren't really mentioned.
> 
> When running in surround without outside programs windows treats all 3 screens as a single monitor. So, you maximize a youtube video and both of the side screens end up blanked out. This also carries over to maximizing other things. There are programs that help with this, but, it shouldn't of been a issue you should have to fix.
> 
> Some of the newer games that don't let you manually set a res are wonky when running in surround. You'll have to turn surround off to play them correctly.
> 
> Switching in and out of surround requires you to setup all your monitors positions, icon placement, things like that. Again, there are programs to help with this, but, another thing that should just work correctly that doesn't.
> 
> A new issue I have now that I have a "A/V Receiver" is when my screens shut off while the computer is on the screen hooked up to the receiver by HDMI stays on with white noise. When I use my system again all of my windows and icons are on my main screen requiring me to adjust them all again (I have a program that helps with this, luckily).
> 
> There are other problems also. Since a few updates back my GPU doesn't throttle down while in surround mode causing me to stop using it. Most games stretch out and fish eye on the side monitors. And of course the physical size of the things and large amounts of wires they add. There is nothing simple or quick about me making even small room adjustments. We're talking something that should take me 20 or 30 min taking hours.
> 
> Triple monitors are good for show and multi-tasking but add a lot of inconveniences that don't really seem to get mentioned as much as they should.
> 
> Well, should I say having them in surround. If you don't have surround enabled then they're just like having dual monitors.


I use my NV Surround setup for multitasking (without disabling Surround), and don't have issues there. I don't know about new games though, so the only issue I have is Minesweeper (the Metro one) where I have to set the res to 1600*900, play the game, and then set it back to 4800*900.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I use my NV Surround setup for multitasking (without disabling Surround), and don't have issues there. I don't know about new games though, so the only issue I have is Minesweeper (the Metro one) where I have to set the res to 1600*900, play the game, and then set it back to 4800*900.


Are you using outside programs to stop things from maximizing across all screens? Or are you using very old Nvidia drivers? There was supposed to be a option to maximize to individual screens for it a few years back that they removed.

I mean, the maximizing across all screens is a well know problem which became a "feature". Cause you know, I bought 3 screens to have single windows take up all 3 of them.









Here's something about it. (It used to have the option to maximize to single window in windows 7, but they removed it after windows 8 had issues with it)




*If you aren't using windows maximize features, maybe it's a problem you wouldn't notice. If you do use them, then it's basically crippling to your day to day windows use and destroys any benefit you would get from having more then one screen.

The program I used to fix that issue was Display fusion. It allows me to set up zones across multiple displays.

That Shadow of Mordor game gave me troubles when attempting to use it in surround. I want to say it displayed on the middle screen, and 1/3 of each side screen. Since the game controls the res on its on more or less, the only way around that was to disable surround when playing it. I have a few others that gave me issues or didn't work though I couldn't name them all right now.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> After having my triple screen setup I can say never again. I love the look of them, and the extra screen space is great, but, there are many issues that aren't really mentioned.
> 
> When running in surround without outside programs windows treats all 3 screens as a single monitor. So, you maximize a youtube video and both of the side screens end up blanked out. This also carries over to maximizing other things. There are programs that help with this, but, it shouldn't of been a issue you should have to fix.
> 
> Some of the newer games that don't let you manually set a res are wonky when running in surround. You'll have to turn surround off to play them correctly.
> 
> Switching in and out of surround requires you to setup all your monitors positions, icon placement, things like that. Again, there are programs to help with this, but, another thing that should just work correctly that doesn't.
> 
> A new issue I have now that I have a "A/V Receiver" is when my screens shut off while the computer is on the screen hooked up to the receiver by HDMI stays on with white noise. When I use my system again all of my windows and icons are on my main screen requiring me to adjust them all again (I have a program that helps with this, luckily).
> 
> There are other problems also. Since a few updates back my GPU doesn't throttle down while in surround mode causing me to stop using it. Most games stretch out and fish eye on the side monitors. And of course the physical size of the things and large amounts of wires they add. There is nothing simple or quick about me making even small room adjustments. We're talking something that should take me 20 or 30 min taking hours.
> 
> Triple monitors are good for show and multi-tasking but add a lot of inconveniences that don't really seem to get mentioned as much as they should.
> 
> Well, should I say having them in surround. If you don't have surround enabled then they're just like having dual monitors.


Dont get me wrong, NV surround can be finicky, but I've never had that A/V reciever or GPU throttling problem. The single screen maximization problem like you said can be fixed with a program. I havent had to turn off surround to play any games correctly. Newer games not letting you set a manual res is annoying though. FC4 and AC Unity only let me choose from NV surround resolutions, but I dont have to disable NV surround to play them, I just get a lesser amount of resolutions to choose from.

But if I was having the issues youre having, yea I'd probably ditch it too lol.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Are you using outside programs to stop things from maximizing across all screens? Or are you using very old Nvidia drivers? There was supposed to be a option to maximize to individual screens for it a few years back that they removed.
> 
> I mean, the maximizing across all screens is a well know problem which became a "feature". Cause you know, I bought 3 screens to have single windows take up all 3 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something about it. (It used to have the option to maximize to single window in windows 7, but they removed it after windows 8 had issues with it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you aren't using windows maximize features, maybe it's a problem you wouldn't notice. If you do use them, then it's basically crippling to your day to day windows use and destroys any benefit you would get from having more then one screen.
> 
> The program I used to fix that issue was Display fusion. It allows me to set up zones across multiple displays.
> 
> That Shadow of Mordor game gave me troubles when attempting to use it in surround. I want to say it displayed on the middle screen, and 1/3 of each side screen. Since the game controls the res on its on more or less, the only way around that was to disable surround when playing it. I have a few others that gave me issues or didn't work though I couldn't name them all right now.


I'm not sure what you mean. I use 344 (or something like that), and just snap the window to the top of the screen(Win8.1 x64). I'm planning to go back to 324 though (snap doesn't work but double clicking the titlebar does) since Canon's Digital Photo Professional doesn't work on newer drivers (for me at least) so I can't process RAW images.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, NV surround can be finicky, but I've never had that A/V reciever or GPU throttling problem. The single screen maximization problem like you said can be fixed with a program. I havent had to turn off surround to play any games correctly. Newer games not letting you set a manual res is annoying though. FC4 and AC Unity only let me choose from NV surround resolutions, but I dont have to disable NV surround to play them, I just get a lesser amount of resolutions to choose from.
> 
> But if I was having the issues youre having, yea I'd probably ditch it too lol.


I can get around the A/V issue by not allowing my monitors to turn off. I usually have them set to run screen saver after 30 min and then shut off after a hour. I now just have the screen saver set to run. I do leave my rigs on about 16 - 18 hours a day, so, having the screens turn off when not in use is a bonus. Not necessary though.

For the single screen maximization that of course is only a problem when running in "Surround Mode". The program I use to fix it was fairly cheap (caught on sale) and does other useful things like adds task bars and allows me to display different wallpapers on different screens. It would be nice to not have to worry about that though.

Well, that Shadow of Mordor game was playable while in surround, but, it just wouldn't play on a single screen and give the option for 1080p.

The throttling issue was what pretty much stopped me from using surround. My GPU went from idling at 26c - 30c depending on ambient temps to 36c - 40c. Really for the health of your system it's best to throttle when not in use... I have updated drivers since then. Maybe the issue has been worked out. I haven't checked.

But yea, there are a lot of smaller issues that I've come across when using "Surround Mode" that kind of pick at me. It's a hard call. On one hand I love having the extra screen space and physical separation that more then one display offers (plus the look of them). On the other hand I miss the convenience of running a single screen.

I'm not really sure I could go back to single screen now. Even if high res or ultra-wide. Being used to using a computer with 3 monitors physically split is hard to undo.


----------



## Regnitto

Merry Christmas to all!!! Just wanted to share this video of my son seeing his first Christmas tree, and standing unsupported for the first time.....also, I panned across my rig at the end of it


----------



## moustang

As promised, here is my modest study with my new 27" monitor in place.



What you can't see are the two rear speakers mounted in my ceiling.


----------



## Predaking

I posted this in the other thread a while back but applies to this one too. I love this rig but am not too happy with the ACX 1.0 cooler, wish I could've gotten the version 2.0.


----------



## jameyscott

Edit: I derped hard.


----------



## iStatiKxUnC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I posted this in the other thread a while back but applies to this one too. I love this rig but am not too happy with the ACX 1.0 cooler, wish I could've gotten the version 2.0.


What is that red thing?


----------



## EddWar

Isn't a Alienware PC?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Isn't a Alienware PC?


It's an ASUS ROG g20 desktop


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I posted this in the other thread a while back but applies to this one too. I love this rig but am not too happy with the ACX 1.0 cooler, wish I could've gotten the version 2.0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that controller insanely big or is the keyboard insanely small?


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Is that controller insanely big or is the keyboard insanely small?


It's the keyboard... OMG it's insanely small indeed!


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally got that 4k monitor in


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally got that 4k monitor in


Nice. Which monitor is that? I'm thinking about ditching 1080p surrould for a single 4k (love that much screen. Just takes up so much space).


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Is that controller insanely big or is the keyboard insanely small?


It's a bluetooth media kb/trackpad used HTPC from the couch. Of course this is primarily a game machine but there are occasions where you need kb/mouse and this does fine but I wish it was more ergonomic.


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Isn't a Alienware PC?


Asus. This one has a core i7/ nvidia 970gtx, ssd and 8 gigs of ram.
I got it to have something go along with my PS4 on my big screen, it's almost the same size and as quiet as one anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Got my new table in today. Just finished installing everything... Finally done and won't have to adjust these dang monitors again any time soon.





Nice to be back on a nice full sized table.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Nice. Which monitor is that? I'm thinking about ditching 1080p surrould for a single 4k (love that much screen. Just takes up so much space).


its the samsung U28590D I like it


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new table in today. Just finished installing everything... Finally done and won't have to adjust these dang monitors again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be back on a nice full sized table.


Nice looking setup. Staring at the center speaker not being centered on the window/curtain would really bug me. It doesn't look like you could move the desk over more though.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Got my new table in today. Just finished installing everything... Finally done and won't have to adjust these dang monitors again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be back on a nice full sized table.


Very nice!







looks like you got plenty of room now


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Nice looking setup. Staring at the center speaker not being centered on the window/curtain would really bug me. It doesn't look like you could move the desk over more though.


Yea, if I want to be in the center of the room it has to be there.

The good thing is, it doesn't really stick out while sitting at the desk or in general. That camera brings out the worst in everything. Pretty much the flash destroys shadows and I can't take a clear picture without the flash.

***That just made me think that I could of extended the window. As in made a longer board, and had the curtain cover some of the wall to give the appearance of everything being center... Oh well, I can do that another day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you got plenty of room now


Thanks man.

Yea, this table is perfect.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> ***That just made me think that I could of extended the window. As in made a longer board, and had the curtain cover some of the wall to give the appearance of everything being center... Oh well, I can do that another day.
> Thanks man.


That is exactly what I would end up doing. Can't hurt or cost much to at least give it a shot and see how it looks. Good luck!


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Got my new table in today. Just finished installing everything... Finally done and won't have to adjust these dang monitors again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be back on a nice full sized table.


What table is that or where did you get it? Its exactly what I'm looking for... for my PC workbench.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Depauville Kid*
> 
> What table is that or where did you get it? Its exactly what I'm looking for... for my PC workbench.


*Table top*

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/

*4 of these legs (they come single)*

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30177912/

*Here is the link to the different tables/legs available.*

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/11844/

The price was pretty good. The only downer was the $40 for shipping which really adds to the cost you know. Hopefully you have one of their stores closer then I do so you can pick it up.

The table is the perfect size (61"X29.5) for what I needed to put on it. It was a good buy.


----------



## Depauville Kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> *Table top*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/
> 
> *4 of these legs (they come single)*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30177912/
> 
> *Here is the link to the different tables/legs available.*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/11844/
> 
> The price was pretty good. The only downer was the $40 for shipping which really adds to the cost you know. Hopefully you have one of their stores closer then I do so you can pick it up.
> 
> The table is the perfect size (61"X29.5) for what I needed to put on it. It was a good buy.


Thanks.


----------



## brazilianloser

Depending on your setup though... for example if you plan on having a desk mounted multiple monitor setup an extra leg at the middle back is not a bad idea to help support and keep the desk from sagging over time.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Depending on your setup though... for example if you plan on having a desk mounted multiple monitor setup an extra leg at the middle back is not a bad idea to help support and keep the desk from sagging over time.


I was thinking about adding a middle leg there for added support.

I decided against it simply for aesthetics. If it looks like it will become a problem I can add one later.

Really though, that top feels pretty damned sturdy. Heck, everything feels different. I'm used to my mouse pad feeling much softer for instance. On this top there's such little give that it feels hard even with the thick mouse pad.

One thing worth mentioning, they have 2 support beams across the bottom of the desk in channels they've routed. However they're closer to the edges and there isn't one in the middle. Too bad because that would really help prevent sagging.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Table top*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/
> 
> *4 of these legs (they come single)*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30177912/
> 
> *Here is the link to the different tables/legs available.*
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/11844/
> 
> The price was pretty good. The only downer was the $40 for shipping which really adds to the cost you know. Hopefully you have one of their stores closer then I do so you can pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> The table is the perfect size (61"X29.5) for what I needed to put on it. It was a good buy.


that's a long table. the one I built is 48"x30.25"x31" what's the height of that table?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> that's a long table. the one I built is 48"x30.25"x31" what's the height of that table?


61" is great for what I needed... And heck, that old table I used was 72" long. That was way too much. 61" allowed me to center the table with that shelf on the right side perfectly.

29 5/8" height with the legs I picked.

The tables thickness is 1 1/8". That doesn't sound very thick, but now that I have it here it's a pretty thick table.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 61" is great for what I needed... And heck, that old table I used was 72" long. That was way too much. 61" allowed me to center the table with that shelf on the right side perfectly.
> 
> 29 5/8" height with the legs I picked.
> 
> The tables thickness is 1 1/8". That doesn't sound very thick, but now that I have it here it's a pretty thick table.


my table is 1" thick, and yeah, it is thicker than it sounds.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I was thinking about adding a middle leg there for added support.
> 
> I decided against it simply for aesthetics. If it looks like it will become a problem I can add one later.
> 
> Really though, that top feels pretty damned sturdy. Heck, everything feels different. I'm used to my mouse pad feeling much softer for instance. On this top there's such little give that it feels hard even with the thick mouse pad.
> 
> One thing worth mentioning, they have 2 support beams across the bottom of the desk in channels they've routed. However they're closer to the edges and there isn't one in the middle. Too bad because that would really help prevent sagging.


But like I said it is a matter of what you will have sitting up in the desk... I have a clamp mount to the table top with two monitors so didn't want to take a chance. They have the really cheap single legs that placed in the back middle really unless you look underneath the desk you wont really notice and no worries in the back of my head. But yeah its a matter of what you got in the top and what you want it to look like.



Thats what my looks like just for reference.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> But like I said it is a matter of what you will have sitting up in the desk... I have a clamp mount to the table top with two monitors so didn't want to take a chance. They have the really cheap single legs that placed in the back middle really unless you look underneath the desk you wont really notice and no worries in the back of my head. But yeah its a matter of what you got in the top and what you want it to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what my looks like just for reference.


Yea, that doesn't look bad. It might work a little better with what you've got going on though. Having the draws and sawhorse on the side kind of makes it more sporadic feeling vs having squared off silver legs. Having that middle leg seems very natural in your setup if that makes sense.

Which top is that? Is it particle board or wood? The reason I picked this top over a black one was it was the only kind that was made of wood and not particle board. I was kind of hoping that being wood it would hold up better to the weight.

Very nice looking setup btw. That worked out well.

Oh and thanks, I didn't know about this place until I read your post about it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that doesn't look bad. It might work a little better with what you've got going on though. Having the draws and sawhorse on the side kind of makes it more sporadic feeling vs having squared off silver legs. Having that middle leg seems very natural in your setup if that makes sense.
> 
> Which top is that? Is it particle board or wood? The reason I picked this top over a black one was it was the only kind that was made of wood and not particle board. I was kind of hoping that being wood it would hold up better to the weight.
> 
> Very nice looking setup btw. That worked out well.
> 
> Oh and thanks, I didn't know about this place until I read your post about it.


Thanks for the compliments. It's a particle board countertop. But to be sincere this thing is hell of sturdy. Heavy and easy to clean. http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/60155193/


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. It's a particle board countertop. But to be sincere this thing is hell of sturdy. Heavy and easy to clean. http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/60155193/


Yea, I bet it is.

I easily have 100 lbs on this table right now. I didn't want to take chances.

Really the weak spot are how the legs connect. I would of liked a option that allowed for legs that were better secured in place, or, some type of skirt to link it all.


----------



## chronitale

Finally decided to post up my area. Don't mind the arms, was going to get two more Qnix's but decided to wait for a good 21:9.



The angle shot hid the cable atrocity but I decide front shot will go up too.


----------



## Tenaji




----------



## emsj86

Is there a camera In the 50-80 usd range worth getting? If so any ideas would help so I can post a good picture


----------



## emsj86

Anyone have the ultra wide monitor looks co for racing and editing


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Is there a camera In the 50-80 usd range worth getting? If so any ideas would help so I can post a good picture


I don't know what you can get, but in the lower range I'd say get a bridge camera, not compact. It'll give you more control once you know how to use it.


----------



## m98custom1212

I cant wait to post my new room in process of moving.

CAT5E ran everywhere I'm drooling all the network stuff downstairs out of way.
Wall mounted TV hidden wires!
Hidden Speaker Wires!

Finally, I can continue my woodworking!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Still kinda messy, but here's mine, minus the computer itself since I'm about to swap cases this week


----------



## EchoTwoZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronitale*
> 
> Finally decided to post up my area. Don't mind the arms, was going to get two more Qnix's but decided to wait for a good 21:9.
> 
> 
> 
> The angle shot hid the cable atrocity but I decide front shot will go up too.


Lol its like your monitors are trying to hug you. "Come... gaze into my screens... embrace eternity!"


----------



## Phetu

Cleaned bit and got stands for genelec's

http://phetu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Elektroniikka/Stuff/_MG_1133.jpg


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*


Beautiful table there.


----------



## caliking420

Just got my 2nd and 3rd monitor in today








I'm very excited. and my 970's are holding up great to the new resolution












P.S.
Spent all my money on the monitors, so im using some foam i had laying around for stands..
next payday im defiantly getting a mount for them


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Cleaned bit and got stands for genelec's
> 
> http://phetu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Elektroniikka/Stuff/_MG_1133.jpg


/drool Is that an ikea desk? If not can you link where you got it from, legs as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just got my 2nd and 3rd monitor in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited. and my 970's are holding up great to the new resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Spent all my money on the monitors, so im using some foam i had laying around for stands..
> next payday im defiantly getting a mount for them


Hmmm, wonder if I have any foam like that lying around... I need to raise my monitors a bit higher and that's a rather unique yet stable way of doing it (compared to the 2x4 strips of wood I'm currently using *shifty eyes*)


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if I have any foam like that lying around... I need to raise my monitors a bit higher and that's a rather unique yet stable way of doing it (compared to the 2x4 strips of wood I'm currently using *shifty eyes*)


Yea i needed to raise them above my speakers.

I have a box of these laying around from a all-in-one i bought my dad.


you can see on the left how they turned out..

im half thinking about getting a couple cans of spray paint.. paint it black, then spray an evga logo through a cut out








idk just thinking


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if I have any foam like that lying around... I need to raise my monitors a bit higher and that's a rather unique yet stable way of doing it (*compared to the 2x4 strips of wood I'm currently using* *shifty eyes*)


How about a hardware box? I'm using the box from my EVGA SuperNova 750 B2


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> /drool Is that an ikea desk? If not can you link where you got it from, legs as well.


Legs are from Ikea and top is from Bauhaus, it's nothing special just 620 mm wide, 40 mm thick oak kitchen counter top and length cut to fit here


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yea i needed to raise them above my speakers.
> 
> I have a box of these laying around from a all-in-one i bought my dad.
> 
> 
> you can see on the left how they turned out..
> 
> im half thinking about getting a couple cans of spray paint.. paint it black, then spray an evga logo through a cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk just thinking


that's a good idea what i'm also thinking. just for a unique approach


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

I find 'boxes' don't last long under monitor weight, and they are never level... I'm a little OCD though...

Being a car guy, brake rotors! Dual monitor is easier to match two rotors but perfect lifted height for most monitors it seems.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> I find 'boxes' don't last long under monitor weight, and they are never level... I'm a little OCD though...
> 
> Being a car guy, brake rotors! Dual monitor is easier to match two rotors but perfect lifted height for most monitors it seems.


My 21.5" LED weighs next to nothing, so I doubt I have to worry too much about how long the box is going to last under it. I'm a car guy too, I just don't wanna see old rusty rotors sitting on my desk, also, I like my monitor a little higher than a rotor would put it.


----------



## swOrd_fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> I Being a car guy, brake rotors! Dual monitor is easier to match two rotors but perfect lifted height for most monitors it seems.


that would be cool.


----------



## Chargeit

Before I got my triple monitor mount I used a laptop cooler with old burnable cd's taped together to raise the level of my ACER for a week or two.



It worked out well and was a lot easier to mess with then my mount.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> I find 'boxes' don't last long under monitor weight, and they are never level... I'm a little OCD though...
> 
> Being a car guy, brake rotors! Dual monitor is easier to match two rotors but perfect lifted height for most monitors it seems.


got some cross drilled slotted I just pulled off my prelude lol

I currently use a stack of empty cd cases


----------



## Quantum Reality

I used to use my copy of the Merck Index to raise my 23" VE236H up to the height of my 24" PA248Q.


----------



## opty165

Here's mine! Just installed the floating shelves and puck lights last night



http://imgur.com/bhzCNLl




http://imgur.com/bEuovmD




http://imgur.com/5NYggCK




http://imgur.com/NxZFWCy




http://imgur.com/Z8E8FFI




http://imgur.com/7wkwtSc


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Here's mine! Just installed the floating shelves and puck lights last night
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7wkwtSc


That wallpaper....LINK. Looks really good.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> That wallpaper....LINK. Looks really good.


I actually don't remember where I got the version I'm using. Here is the link to the artists Deviant Art page for it, but he has a watermark on the preview and no download links for the original. The one I'm using is 2048x1536 res, so I must of been able to snag it before he took down the links.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> That wallpaper....LINK. Looks really good.


Google search "Star Wars The Force Awakens Wallpapers" and it's the first one to pop up in images


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Google search "Star Wars The Force Awakens Wallpapers" and it's the first one to pop up in images


The one I'm using is actually a custom piece and not a screen grab from the trailer.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Here's mine! Just installed the floating shelves and puck lights last night


Really nice shelves, I wish I could drill the walls in my bedroom.


----------



## Azefore

Don't have time to find a bigger one if available before work


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Here's mine! Just installed the floating shelves and puck lights last night
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5NYggCK


Where did you get this desk from? I'm looking for something exactly like that.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys, update on my set up here. It's not done yet, so I just took a quick phone snapshot, and didn't bother with the cables for now. But it should be good. I plan on adding two more monitors, and getting some more stuff for my desk. The audio gear to the left will be moved later on.







Don't mind the awful picture quality either, that's the Nexus 5 for you.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Skyhawk*
> 
> Where did you get this desk from? I'm looking for something exactly like that.


It's an Ikea Galant with extension. I got it from craigslist awhile back for a steal.


----------



## ranviper

Changed things up for 2015. Have a whole new setup coming later this year, including a new PC, desk, etc.


----------



## jameschisholm

What plans do you have?


----------



## 66racer

Well I got downgraded in 2015 lol to a corner in the living room. No more PC room as it will be the baby room for our twins


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well I got downgraded in 2015 lol to a corner in the living room. No more PC room as it will be the baby room for our twins


Congrats, and good work.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Congrats, and good work.


Thanks







No better reason to loose a PC room but for Twins no less. Figured if it was one I had another year before loosing it but no way with twins. As it is its already getting full with baby gear haha.


----------



## Ctsvnino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys, update on my set up here. It's not done yet, so I just took a quick phone snapshot, and didn't bother with the cables for now. But it should be good. I plan on adding two more monitors, and getting some more stuff for my desk. The audio gear to the left will be moved later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the awful picture quality either, that's the Nexus 5 for you.


Where did you buy the desk? Looking for one like that


----------



## Sazexa

Opty has the same idea with the shelf lighting as me!

And Captain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctsvnino*
> 
> Where did you buy the desk? Looking for one like that


It's from Ikea. It's made of three individual parts.

The top-piece can be found here, it's a ~6.5 foot x 2 foot piece, was $45. They have smaller sizes, and all different tops, too.

The two side pieces were $80 each, with a lot of drawer space. They were also surprisingly heavy. Found here.

I also plan on buying a single leg to support the middle, for all the weight of my extra monitors. And Ikea also sells this, which can be drilled right into the desk piece to help hide and manage all your cables for cheap.

There is a whole series about mixing and matching leg pieces and table-top pieces, so, check it out, and find something that works for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Opty has the same idea with the shelf lighting as me!
> 
> And Captain
> It's from Ikea. It's made of three individual parts.
> 
> The top-piece can be found here, it's a ~6.5 foot x 2 foot piece, was $45. They have smaller sizes, and all different tops, too.
> 
> The two side pieces were $80 each, with a lot of drawer space. They were also surprisingly heavy. Found here.
> 
> I also plan on buying a single leg to support the middle, for all the weight of my extra monitors. And Ikea also sells this, which can be drilled right into the desk piece to help hide and manage all your cables for cheap.
> 
> There is a whole series about mixing and matching leg pieces and table-top pieces, so, check it out, and find something that works for you. Hope this helps.


Also if you live by an Ikea, definitely check out the returns/open box section of the store. usually off to the side from the registers. I once saw the bigger table section of my desk for $40 without legs. Or frequent craigslist for a good deal.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Also if you live by an Ikea, definitely check out the returns/open box section of the store. usually off to the side from the registers. I once saw the bigger table section of my desk for $40 without legs. Or frequent craigslist for a good deal.


Also true! Sometimes it's damaged items, that are completely useless as-is.
Some times, it's floor models that weren't even touched, or messed up, because of where they were placed.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What plans do you have?


I'd like to build a better system overall, looking at the 290x cards right now, good bang for the buck, but we shall see what releases next. Additionally however, I'd like to get a much higher quality desk (this one from Staples sucks) and a second monitor that I can use vertically. That and some nice LED lighting maybe. We shall see what finances permit. Need to save some money for car upgrades as well.


----------



## caliking420

got my first mechanical keyboard earlier today








I had a choice between the corsair k65 rgb, and the k70, both with the Cherry MX Reds.
I decided to go with the K70 because i like the bigger layout.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I'd like to build a better system overall, looking at the 290x cards right now, good bang for the buck, but we shall see what releases next. Additionally however, I'd like to get a much higher quality desk (this one from Staples sucks) and a second monitor that I can use vertically. That and some nice LED lighting maybe. We shall see what finances permit. Need to save some money for car upgrades as well.


Cool I'm trying to downscale my LED lighting to make it all a little more subtle. In the coming year I'm going for a black/white build, with only a small amount of white led's.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Cool I'm trying to downscale my LED lighting to make it all a little more subtle. In the coming year I'm going for a black/white build, with only a small amount of white led's.


I plan to downscale the LED's on the PC itself. I'm thinking like an LED strip on the back of the desk for mood lighting. Like just a warm color, like Christmas lights, lol. I'll be building a blacked out build this time around, inside and out, with no LED's on the PC itself.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yeah same here except I did think about using some of those phobya twin led's just to add some flair to it.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phobya-83069-twin-3mm-ultra-bright-white-leds

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-plexi-lighting-module-g1-4-46006

Put them in a strategically placed position just to set things off.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Yeah same here except I did think about using some of those phobya twin led's just to add some flair to it.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phobya-83069-twin-3mm-ultra-bright-white-leds
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/alphacool-plexi-lighting-module-g1-4-46006
> 
> Put them in a strategically placed position just to set things off.


Nice.


----------



## SR82

Suppose I'll share.
Bad cellphone pics as is the norm. Not a camera guy.


----------



## kjrayo18

Sorry about the cables it isnt easy hiding them with a glass desk


----------



## Blze001

Finally got my shiny new adjustable desk and monitor arm, so I finally have everything set up the way I want it. 29" Acer 21:9 monitor... and my venerable 2007 Thinkpad that just keeps working. Getting wires properly sorted with a desk that moves up and down is a challenge... one I obviously haven't mastered yet.





HDMI cable lets me watch my shows and such on the TV. Also some games play better with a controller. It's a 50", which is nice, plasma and only 720p, which isn't so nice... but it was free!


----------



## Regnitto

question.....anyone know what size monitor I would need to setup for Eyefinity using 2x22" monitors on each side in portrait and line up properly to the center monitor in landscape?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> question.....anyone know what size monitor I would need to setup for Eyefinity using 2x22" monitors on each side in portrait and line up properly to the center monitor in landscape?


What are the resolution of the 22 inch montiors? A model number would also be helpful.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Opty has the same idea with the shelf lighting as me!
> 
> And Captain
> It's from Ikea. It's made of three individual parts.
> 
> The top-piece can be found here, it's a ~6.5 foot x 2 foot piece, was $45. They have smaller sizes, and all different tops, too.
> 
> The two side pieces were $80 each, with a lot of drawer space. They were also surprisingly heavy. Found here.
> 
> I also plan on buying a single leg to support the middle, for all the weight of my extra monitors. And Ikea also sells this, which can be drilled right into the desk piece to help hide and manage all your cables for cheap.
> 
> There is a whole series about mixing and matching leg pieces and table-top pieces, so, check it out, and find something that works for you. Hope this helps.


Love it, thanks for the info!


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What are the resolution of the 22 inch montiors? A model number would also be helpful.


ASUS VE228H 1920x1080


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> ASUS VE228H 1920x1080


It's possible, but it wouldn't look right. You'd need 1440x900 or a similar monitor with a 2560x1440 monitor. I'd suggest either getting a third VE228H for eyefinity, or just not doing it.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Finally got my shiny new adjustable desk and monitor arm, so I finally have everything set up the way I want it. 29" Acer 21:9 monitor... and my venerable 2007 Thinkpad that just keeps working. Getting wires properly sorted with a desk that moves up and down is a challenge... one I obviously haven't mastered yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMI cable lets me watch my shows and such on the TV. Also some games play better with a controller. It's a 50", which is nice, plasma and only 720p, which isn't so nice... but it was free!


Very cool room. Is this your office, bedroom, or living room?

bookshelfs are awesome!


----------



## alansg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Can you upload that desktop background please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's possible, but it wouldn't look right. You'd need 1440x900 or a similar monitor with a 2560x1440 monitor. I'd suggest either getting a third VE228H for eyefinity, or just not doing it.


I would actually have to get 2 more VE228H's, I just figured if I have to buy 2, why not try to do it big, lol. Actually considering buying 3 more of these monitors, 2 for me and 1 for my girl. She's running an old Samsung 19" 1366x768.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Finally got my shiny new adjustable desk and monitor arm, so I finally have everything set up the way I want it. 29" Acer 21:9 monitor... and my venerable 2007 Thinkpad that just keeps working. Getting wires properly sorted with a desk that moves up and down is a challenge... one I obviously haven't mastered yet.
> 
> HDMI cable lets me watch my shows and such on the TV. Also some games play better with a controller. It's a 50", which is nice, plasma and only 720p, which isn't so nice... but it was free!


Man, you should bring those speakers way down. They should be at ear level, but, since the TV blocks that I'd go for the center bring right above the TV, and those sides being aligned with the center based off the middle...

Like so,



That should center your sound on the TV instead of in the air and make for a much better experience. You could always run some wire channels to cover up any exposed wires. Paint it the same color as the room.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you should bring those speakers way down. They should be at ear level, but, since the TV blocks that I'd go for the center bring right above the TV, and those sides being aligned with the center based off the middle...
> 
> Like so,
> 
> 
> 
> That should center your sound on the TV instead of in the air and make for a much better experience. You could always run some wire channels to cover up any exposed wires. Paint it the same color as the room.


Yeah, I need to do work in general with those. The system was installed by the previous owners way back in 2007 and the surrounds don't even work anymore. Right now none of them are hooked up and I'm using my headset or the TV speakers... just haven't been bothered yet. But when I do start sorting it out, I'll probably swap the LF and LR speakers for floor ones anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Ah, got you. It's funny some of the ways people like to set their sound systems up and then wonder why it isn't sounding right. Some floor standing speakers would work great for you, especially since it doesn't look like a spot you'll have a lot of movement past.

Remember, don't move to large floor standing speakers if going for 5.1 without replacing that center. Most dialog comes out of the center and having some real speakers flanking that small center would drown it out (you wouldn't be able to hear conversations). Better to just get some nice floor standing speakers and work in stereo until you can also do something about that center.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah, got you. It's funny some of the ways people like to set their sound systems up and then wonder why it isn't sounding right. Some floor standing speakers would work great for you, especially since it doesn't look like a spot you'll have a lot of movement past.
> 
> Remember, don't move to large floor standing speakers if going for 5.1 without replacing that center. Most dialog comes out of the center and having some real speakers flanking that small center would drown it out (you wouldn't be able to hear conversations). Better to just get some nice floor standing speakers and work in stereo until you can also do something about that center.


you can also just use large floor standing speakers and set them up, so you can do a phantom center. works great and saves you the cost of having to buy a center channel.

really like your room.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> *you can also just use large floor standing speakers and set them up, so you can do a phantom center.* works great and saves you the cost of having to buy a center channel.
> 
> really like your room.


Yea, stereo. Well, 2.1. F/L + F/R + sub.

A hell of a lot easier then having 5.1+. It also still sounds really good.

I almost like playing games in stereo more then surround since it never feels right. I personally think for games you even need stereo, headphones (which I hate), or some uber expensive setup that's all crazy with speakers everywhere since you're directly controlling the action and more sensitive to sounds being misplaced.

Something like this, except even moar speakers!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, stereo. Well, 2.1. F/L + F/R + sub.
> 
> A hell of a lot easier then having 5.1+. It also still sounds really good.
> 
> I almost like playing games in stereo more then surround since it never feels right. I personally think for games you even need stereo, headphones (which I hate), or some uber expensive setup that's all crazy with speakers everywhere since you're directly controlling the action and more sensitive to sounds being misplaced.
> 
> Something like this, except even moar speakers!


I dont know how you sit that close to your center and bookshelf speakers. I am having a hard time having my RTIA1 so close on the desk for me. I am looking to get an Emotiva mini-x A-100 to power them cleaner than my old receiver. Then they will really shine!



I play PS4 in my theater room that has CSIA6, RTI10, & FXIA4 and have no problems with sounds being misplaced. I just played the Last of Us remastered over holiday break and it was amazing. clickers had me jumping like crazy.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> *I dont know how you sit that close to your center and bookshelf speakers.* I am having a hard time having my RTIA1 so close on the desk for me. I am looking to get an Emotiva mini-x A-100 to power them cleaner than my old receiver. Then they will really shine!
> 
> I play PS4 in my theater room that has CSIA6, RTI10, & FXIA4 and have no problems with sounds being misplaced. I just played the Last of Us remastered over holiday break and it was amazing. clickers had me jumping like crazy.


Yea, I was kind of worried about it being a issue, but, luckily it worked out fine. I did have to make some adjustments to my center by lowering it and tilting it towards me to make it feel attached to the screen, but, it works.

I've also ran Audyssey which helped get some things under control.

It worked out much better then I hoped.

I would happily put these speakers in my living room, and use the "HTIB" system I have in there in here if I didn't have to worry about my cats destroying them. Also, my ol'lady refuses to not smoke in there, so, I keep all of my stuff tucked away in my computer room since I don't want it exposed to smoke.

I mainly got the speakers I did figuring that one day I may be able to move them to the living room without having to worry about them being destroyed.

*Cool theater room. I would love to do something like that one of these days.

**If/when I can move these speakers into my living room, I'll add some floor standing speakers for the fronts and use the current fronts as rears or sides for 7.1.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I was kind of worried about it being a issue, but, luckily it worked out fine. I did have to make some adjustments to my center by lowering it and tilting it towards me to make it feel attached to the screen, but, it works.
> 
> I've also ran Audyssey which helped get some things under control.
> 
> It worked out much better then I hoped.
> 
> I would happily put these speakers in my living room, and use the "HTIB" system I have in there in here if I didn't have to worry about my cats destroying them. Also, my ol'lady refuses to not smoke in there, so, I keep all of my stuff tucked away in my computer room since I don't want it exposed to smoke.
> 
> I mainly got the speakers I did figuring that one day I may be able to move them to the living room without having to worry about them being destroyed.
> 
> *Cool theater room. I would love to do something like that one of these days.
> 
> **If/when I can move these speakers into my living room, I'll add some floor standing speakers for the fronts and use the current fronts as rears or sides for 7.1.


I have a the polk monitor 50, 30 and cs2 in my bedroom. I will take a picture when I get home tonight. then using a 65" plasma and that setup is great for movies in bed.

Office just has a sound bar with sub for the 50" plasma. I use that to play xbox and playstation. RTIA1 is for my PC audio setup

Living room is just a 55" 4K and I am working with my audio guy to figure out a sound system for that space since the tv is mounted on a swivel mount and the built in is alder.


----------



## Chargeit

Shoot in my living room I just have a 51" plasma and a Onkyo "HTIB". I actually got the htib to put in here before deciding to order the system I now have in here. I was going to refuse it, but, I figured I'd put it in the living room since I was just using the tv speakers.

I want to eventually put that plasma in here since I doubt my ol'lady would go with me putting it in the bedroom.

I've been working on my ol'lady trying to convince her that we need to get a much larger screen in the living room, but, she isn't easily swayed. I can say that the next time around I'm thinking at least 55" 4k. Though, if left up to me I'd stick as much screen in there as I could fit, fully rearrange the room to be as audio perfect as possible, and give the cats away. My dog can stay, but, she's really good about not messing with my things.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Shoot in my living room I just have a 51" plasma and a Onkyo "HTIB". I actually got the htib to put in here before deciding to order the system I now have in here. I was going to refuse it, but, I figured I'd put it in the living room since I was just using the tv speakers.
> 
> I want to eventually put that plasma in here since I doubt my ol'lady would go with me putting it in the bedroom.
> 
> I've been working on my ol'lady trying to convince her that we need to get a much larger screen in the living room, but, she isn't easily swayed. I can say that the next time around I'm thinking at least 55" 4k. Though, if left up to me I'd stick as much screen in there as I could fit, fully rearrange the room to be as audio perfect as possible, and give the cats away. My dog can stay, but, she's really good about not messing with my things.


audio perfect for me is the theater room. We watch sports, movies, and big time TV shows in the theater room. If it is just news, HGTV, or just random tv we watch in the living room. The TV speakers are driving me insane tho!

Also, when you say ol"lady do you mean wife or your mother? Sorry for the dumb question, but I haven't heard anyone really call someone that name before.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> audio perfect for me is the theater room. We watch sports, movies, and big time TV shows in the theater room. If it is just news, HGTV, or just random tv we watch in the living room. The TV speakers are driving me insane tho!
> 
> Also, when you say ol"lady do you mean wife or your mother? Sorry for the dumb question, but I haven't heard anyone really call someone that name before.


Yea, it looks like a good setup for audio. Really, my living room is the same basic shape and could be setup pretty well for audio. The problem is at the end your screen is there's a window, and to the left of that the back door that we mainly use. So, instead of it being setup like you have your theater room, I have the tv on the left wall, and sofa against the right wall. If left up to me, I'd flip it all around to how you have it setup. But, can't always have things the way we want I guess.

Yea, now that I'm starting to pick up some audio gear I'm realizing how much I was missing... Even the ol'lady/wife agrees that adding surround sound brought movies to a whole new level.

Wife.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have a the polk monitor 50, 30 and cs2 in my bedroom. I will take a picture when I get home tonight. then using a 65" plasma and that setup is great for movies in bed.
> 
> Office just has a sound bar with sub for the 50" plasma. I use that to play xbox and playstation. RTIA1 is for my PC audio setup
> 
> Living room is just a 55" 4K and I am working with my audio guy to figure out a sound system for that space since the tv is mounted on a swivel mount and the built in is alder.


When the hell can I move in?!?!? I was sold when I saw the theater room but after seeing the flooring in this pic, I have already departed to the west coast. Did you stain the built in yourself? I love alder, especially with a light/natural stain applied.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> When the hell can I move in?!?!? I was sold when I saw the theater room but after seeing the flooring in this pic, I have already departed to the west coast. Did you stain the built in yourself? I love alder, especially with a light/natural stain applied.


I didn't do any of the work. The flipper we bought it from broke even and we closed in nov. The floor is hand scraped walnut and the built in is gorgeous. We are really happy with the house.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I didn't do any of the work. The flipper we bought it from broke even and we closed in nov. The floor is hand scraped walnut and the built in is gorgeous. We are really happy with the house.


that living room really does look nice. Kudos to the flipper for fixing it up so nice for you! and jelly since i'm stuck in a tiny, run down trailer.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, stereo. Well, 2.1. F/L + F/R + sub.
> 
> A hell of a lot easier then having 5.1+. It also still sounds really good.
> 
> I almost like playing games in stereo more then surround since it never feels right. I personally think for games you even need stereo, headphones (which I hate), or some uber expensive setup that's all crazy with speakers everywhere since you're directly controlling the action and more sensitive to sounds being misplaced.
> 
> Something like this, except even moar speakers!


To me surround is incomplete. I really want full directional sound, with center speakers above and below me.


----------



## emsj86

I think I may have started something I can't stop lol my little two year old is liking the setup. He allready took my computer room now he is moving in on my pc lol


----------



## Curious Andre

The world needs more hobby poachers. He looks like he is having a blast. I see a future OCN member.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think I may have started something I can't stop lol my little two year old is liking the setup. He allready took my computer room now he is moving in on my pc lol


My 2 year old does the same thing. I've caught him getting on my computer and scrolling up and down with the mouse wheel lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Finished making my headphone stand


----------



## Jester435

Time to upgrade that monitor. no use having two titans and a 1080p monitor..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Time to upgrade that monitor. no use having two titans and a 1080p monitor..


I started out with a 1440 @ 60hz.

1080 @ 120hz is what I prefer, trust me some games even at 1080, can't do constant 120fps, even with Titans. Was looking into buying the Asus Swift, was all over it since it was announced last January, unfortunately it still shows out of stock on Micro Center and Best Buy. If I do upgrade it needs to be another TN @ 120hz. I'm Just gonna wait for 4K @ 120hz and maybe Titan 2. For now my BenQ stays right where it is at.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I started out with a 1440 @ 60hz.
> 
> 1080 @ 120hz is what I prefer, trust me some games even at 1080, can't do constant 120fps, even with Titans. Was looking into buying the Asus Swift, was all over it since it was announced last January, unfortunately it still shows out of stock on Micro Center and Best Buy. If I do upgrade it needs to be another TN @ 120hz. I'm Just gonna wait for 4K @ 120hz and maybe Titan 2. For now my BenQ stays right where it is at.


this would be a great upgrade over your current monitor. instock at amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C

I am a gamer, but still would prefer higher resolution over refresh rate. I spend 8-10hrs a day on a pc for work as an accountant. higher resolution is worth every penny. I have a 4K tv 240hz which is breathtaking vs 1080p


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> this would be a great upgrade over your current monitor. instock at amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C
> 
> I am a gamer, but still would prefer higher resolution over refresh rate. I spend 8-10hrs a day on a pc for work as an accountant. higher resolution is worth every penny. I have a 4K tv 240hz which is breathtaking vs 1080p


The Swift retails for 799. Amazon has if for 200 more. no thanks.

I take refresh rate over resolution. Acer also announced 144hz IPS panels @ 1440p, but with 4K coming down in prices, it won't be long before 120hz 4k panels arrive. Gonna skip 1440p altogether. My games look great on my screen, Farcry4 has been running pretty good and looks amazing.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The Swift retails for 799. Amazon has if for 200 more. no thanks.
> 
> I take refresh rate over resolution. Acer also announced 144hz IPS panels @ 1440p, but with 4K coming down in prices, it won't be long before 120hz 4k panels arrive. Gonna skip 1440p altogether. My games look great on my screen, Farcry4 has been running pretty good and looks amazing.


It was $799 with prime shipping when I looked at it today.

4k with max detail will take more than 2 Titans.

You must play a lot of games!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It was $799 with prime shipping when I looked at it today.
> 
> 4k with max detail will take more than 2 Titans.
> 
> You must play a lot of games!


Hopefully TITAN 2/ 980ti (big maxwell) in SLI can handle 4K with ease. Yep, I play a lot of games, also wouldn't mind lowering settings witth my current Titans to get buttery smooth gameplay. Like I said, I rather have smooth120fps+, fluid gameplay over resolution.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> this would be a great upgrade over your current monitor. instock at amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C
> 
> I am a gamer, but still would prefer higher resolution over refresh rate. I spend 8-10hrs a day on a pc for work as an accountant. higher resolution is worth every penny. I have a 4K tv 240hz which is breathtaking vs 1080p


Yeouch. That price is worse than CANADIAN pricing!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeouch. That price is worse than CANADIAN pricing!


its was $799 prime when I linked it. just shows that they sell them quick..

I would love two of those to replace my aging 27" asus monitors.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Finished making my headphone stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome!


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hopefully TITAN 2/ 980ti (big maxwell) in SLI can handle 4K with ease. Yep, I play a lot of games, also wouldn't mind lowering settings witth my current Titans to get buttery smooth gameplay. Like I said, I rather have smooth120fps+, fluid gameplay over resolution.


My coworker buddy has 2x EVGA 780 SC 6gb cards and they play 4k like a boss. Including the shadows of Mordor texture pack.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> My coworker buddy has 2x EVGA 780 SC 6gb cards and they play 4k like a boss. Including the shadows of Mordor texture pack.


I know, lowering Anti aliasing, and running on high instead of Ultra, still looks really good. Most games will run fine with 2 Titans. Eventually, I will have to upgrade, but I've gotten my moneys worth for sure.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> My camera died while taking pics so the last one is phone quality & I know I need a tree topper but this is my Setup with Christmas overhaul, Happy Holidays OCN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Cleaned bit and got stands for genelec's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://phetu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Elektroniikka/Stuff/_MG_1133.jpg


Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?

Updated pics of mine.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?
> 
> Updated pics of mine.


if i had your set up, i would switch the placement of the computer and monitor and just stare at the inside of my beautiful computer instead of the monitor.









Edit: for adjective


----------



## Jester435

what speakers and amp??


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> if i had your set up, i would switch the placement of the computer and monitor and just stare at the inside of my beautiful computer instead of the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: for adjective


Someone on another forums said the same thing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> what speakers and amp??


It is an Onkyo TX-SR606 and some aging Athena AS-B1s.


----------



## Jester435

Do you have a monitor arm?


----------



## jameschisholm

Personally I'd move that black chest of draws to the left where the PC Tower is now, and put the PC Tower on top of it, as a showpiece. Then get some cool canvasses up on the wall.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Do you have a monitor arm?


Yes. Rocking one of the old school Monoprice desk mount ones. It is about 5 years old and still working great. It was even strong enough to hold up a 27" iMac. There new ones aren't near as good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Personally I'd move that black chest of draws to the left where the PC Tower is now, and put the PC Tower on top of it, as a showpiece, and get some cool canvasses up on the wall.


Hmm. That isn't a bad idea. I originally wanted the computer on a table/desk. But my desk wasn't large enough and I had nothing else that would fit. I might actually try that out.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Updated pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That chair









Contrasting desk top is nice as well


----------



## jameschisholm

Make sure you take some pics of the change


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?
> 
> Updated pics of mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the updated version & I wish my Ikea had those legs









My tabletop is just a Gerton, It is nearly identical to an Ikea Butcher block just smaller & has pre drilled leg holes


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?
> 
> Updated pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Seeing that made me clean my desk.


----------



## Chargeit

You know, fancy monitors, desks, keyboards and stuff get too much credit.

I figured I'd post a picture of something that has basically changed my life as a computer user...

I was at Lowe's with my ol'lady picking something up. There's a Dollar General right by it. She wanted to go in and see if there was anything worth picking up...

I was going to let her go in and wait in the car. She then said something about finding things in there that you never knew you needed but later can't believe you lived without...

So, we go in, and I find this bad boy...



Man, before, I always had a issue with my coffee cup sticking to my holder. I'd go to pick it up, and the holder would stick causing me to spill my coffee. I found this sob for $1 in the freaking dollar store and suddenly years worth of frustration gone in on purchase.

To my leopard skin cup holder, I don't know how I spent so many years without you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You know, fancy monitors, desks, keyboards and stuff get too much credit.
> 
> I figured I'd post a picture of something that has basically changed my life as a computer user...
> 
> I was at Lowe's with my ol'lady picking something up. There's a Dollar General right by it. She wanted to go in and see if there was anything worth picking up...
> 
> I was going to let her go in and wait in the car. She then said something about finding things in there that you never knew you needed but later can't believe you lived without...
> 
> So, we go in, and I find this bad boy...
> 
> 
> 
> Man, before, I always had a issue with my coffee cup sticking to my holder. I'd go to pick it up, and the holder would stick causing me to spill my coffee. I found this sob for $1 in the freaking dollar store and suddenly years worth of frustration gone in on purchase.
> 
> To my leopard skin cup holder, I don't know how I spent so many years without you.


I might have to give something like that a try.... Tired of my 20Oz mug sticking to the bamboo coaster and having to do the whole "roll one's mug" kinda thing to get it off...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I might have to give something like that a try.... Tired of my 20Oz mug sticking to the bamboo coaster and having to do the whole "roll one's mug" kinda thing to get it off...


Yea, the thing works great. I should of picked up 10 of them to keep around. I might have to go get some more later on. A $1 each, well worth the investment and just in time to avoid spilling coffee on my new table. Lined up well.


----------



## Paliosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?
> 
> Updated pics of mine.


Nice bookshelf speakers, i like them







>.


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love these. Especially the desktop. Are either of them butcher blocks?


I'm not sure what is butcher block, but if it's same thing than solid wood table top, then yes, mine is 1370x625x40mm solid oak kitchen table top with ikea legs =).


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi, my desk and...


...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> I'm not sure what is butcher block, but if it's same thing than solid wood table top, then yes, mine is 1370x625x40mm solid oak kitchen table top with ikea legs =).


That is exactly what a butcher block is. Still not sure I want to drop that kind of coin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, my desk and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


Looks good.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> That is exactly what a butcher block is. Still not sure I want to drop that kind of coin.
> Looks good.


I have that ikea beech table and I can tell you it's a pretty solid feeling table top. I'd bet with a nice stain it could look pretty amazing. Heck, it looks pretty nice without a stain. At $80 for solid wood it's hard to go wrong... My only complaint are the way the legs attach. I had to secure my table to the wall to keep it stable. By having so much weight all placed at the rear of the table, I was able to get it swaying by typing really fast. I also have a 4 3/4" gap between the rear of the table and the wall to give me more distance from my center which didn't help.

Of course, I knew getting it that it would be a possible issue and the fact that I was mounting 100 lbs to the rear was going to be a issue without some kind of reinforcement.

Now that I have it secured to the wall, I'd say there is almost not enough give. It's taking some getting used to.

Might not be oak, but, the top itself was a steal at $80 and considering my setup is fairly excessive, I doubt most would suffer from the swaying. Unless you also have 100 lbs worth of monitors, mounts, and speakers hooked to the rear of your table.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> That is exactly what a butcher block is. Still not sure I want to drop that kind of coin.
> Looks good.


you could always make your own. Butcher Block tops


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> you could always make your own. Butcher Block tops


The cheapest 36" deep one is still pretty expensive.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The cheapest 36" deep one is still pretty expensive.


whenever i think something is too expensive, i remember that i have two kidney's but only need one.








(but i agree, they are a little pricey)


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, my desk and...
> 
> ...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


Meh, its alright, I've seen way better cable management jobs...and my condescending tone has nothing to do with jealousy.


Spoiler: Not horrible cable management.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Man don't know how people have there PC on the floor under desks or off to the side, I love my PC on my desk beside me so I can look in the case window and admire all the awesome hardware!


----------



## DiaSin

I found a set of good Harmon/Kardon 2.1 computer speakers I forgot I had and swapped them in in place of the giant speakers and stereo receiver I was using just for my little TV that were taking up so much space. The subwoofer is under my desk. I still need to repaint that wall.. but this is a big step forward in making it look nicer.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> ...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


I do quite like this - it has given me some ideas now









Well done!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Meh, its alright, I've seen way better cable management jobs...and my condescending tone has nothing to do with jealousy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not horrible cable management.


That's nothing...



Make sense of that. That isn't even any of my computer wires, just networking and speaker crap.









And you know there's something bad going on back there...


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Man don't know how people have there PC on the floor under desks or off to the side, I love my PC on my desk beside me so I can look in the case window and admire all the awesome hardware!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It is actually better to get another desk, table, or filing cabinet, so your rig can sit next to your desk, but not take up valuble real estate on your desk.

I dont know how people put their rigs on their desk and take up all that space. I have dual monitors and huge bookshelf speakers on my desk.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is actually better to get another desk, table, or filing cabinet, so your rig can sit next to your desk, but not take up valuble real estate on your desk.
> 
> I dont know how people put their rigs on their desk and take up all that space. I have dual monitors and huge bookshelf speakers on my desk.


I guess it's hard to tell from that pic , but my desk is huge , can fit triple 27" monitors and still have my rig on my desk..


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I found a set of good Harmon/Kardon 2.1 computer speakers I forgot I had and swapped them in in place of the giant speakers and stereo receiver I was using just for my little TV that were taking up so much space. The subwoofer is under my desk. I still need to repaint that wall.. but this is a big step forward in making it look nicer.


I've seen your build a few times on here, and every time 1 thing comes to mind...paint that wall.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is actually better to get another desk, table, or filing cabinet, so your rig can sit next to your desk, but not take up valuble real estate on your desk.
> 
> I dont know how people put their rigs on their desk and take up all that space. I have dual monitors and huge bookshelf speakers on my desk.


You'd be amazed what you can fit on a ten foot wide desk. I'm going to be downgrading in size (upgrading in options) soon though. So can't wait for my new setup, but its another month minimum before we get our t4's, and then another week or two after that to fet the actual tax return. Grrr....


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, my desk and...


Well, Spectrus, is that a U2414H I see? ;]
I'm planning on adding in two more!

EDIT: And we both have the same color walls, though my pictures don't show it. lol

Anyways, here's mine, slightly updated. The lamp is semi-temporary. Either getting a new one, or a new shade. I also organized my spaghetti cables.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I do quite like this - it has given me some ideas now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Well, Spectrus, is that a U2414H I see? ;]
> I'm planning on adding in two more!
> 
> EDIT: And we both have the same color walls, though my pictures don't show it. lol
> 
> Anyways, here's mine, slightly updated. The lamp is semi-temporary. Either getting a new one, or a new shade. I also organized my spaghetti cables.


Yes, i have it 5 days. I like this monitor, fantastic colors.

Very good organization man, very clean.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I guess it's hard to tell from that pic , but my desk is huge , can fit triple 27" monitors and still have my rig on my desk..


I still like having my desk free from a monster rig sitting on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You'd be amazed what you can fit on a ten foot wide desk. I'm going to be downgrading in size (upgrading in options) soon though. So can't wait for my new setup, but its another month minimum before we get our t4's, and then another week or two after that to fet the actual tax return. Grrr....


Big desks are nice. I prefer depth over width. It was hard finding a desk that was 32" deep. Most desks are really shallow which I hate!

My current desk is only 63" wide, but I have a second desk that has my work setup and 24" 144hz asus monitor.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, a big desk is a must. I like having some space between me and my keyboard. I also like to keep my keyboard at a angle. Even without all the other stuff considered, I need a fairly large desk to be setup comfortably.



All the space I could want and then some.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, a big desk is a must. I like having some space between me and my keyboard. I also like to keep my keyboard at a angle. Even without all the other stuff considered, I need a fairly large desk to be setup comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> All the space I could want and then some.


What stand is that?? Ive been looking for a good 3 monitor stand


----------



## Jester435

CaliKing

this one should work for you

http://www.amazon.com/Mount--Freestanding-Monitor-Widescreen-Monitors/dp/B00FQU7CPU/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421012017&sr=1-2&keywords=triple+monitor+stand


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> What stand is that?? Ive been looking for a good 3 monitor stand


It's the Ergotech with telescopic wings...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007BD0MPM/ref=s9_al_bw_g229_i2

They have one without the wings...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPEC5A/ref=s9_al_bw_g229_i1

It's a good mount and allowed me to mount 3 different monitors because the height of the side monitors can also be adjusted. It can be a little frustrating, but, I think that's the price paid for being so adjustable.

A little pricey, but, not as bad as those ones that were like $400+. And, it's one hell of a mount. Very secure feeling.






I don't think you will find a better mount at the price range (heck, at any price range). Also, there are very few that allow for vertical adjustments... Might not be a deal for you if you're using 3 of the same monitors though. I hadn't planned on going triple, and more of fell into it. Still, a great stand.

*One thing I really love about this mount is you can dismount the monitors without having to remove the attachment. It just slips on and off of the arms.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It's the Ergotech with telescopic wings...
> 
> They have one without the wings...
> 
> It's a good mount and allowed me to mount 3 different monitors because the height of the side monitors can also be adjusted. It can be a little frustrating, but, I think that's the price paid for being so adjustable.
> 
> A little pricey, but, not as bad as those ones that were like $400+. And, it's one hell of a mount. Very secure feeling.
> 
> I don't think you will find a better mount at the price range (heck, at any price range). Also, there are very few that allow for vertical adjustments... Might not be a deal for you if you're using 3 of the same monitors though. I hadn't planned on going triple, and more of fell into it. Still, a great stand.
> 
> *One thing I really love about this mount is you can dismount the monitors without having to remove the attachment. It just slips on and off of the arms.


Thanks for all the info buddy







+rep

I actually saw these on amazon a few days ago, and was wondering about them. I think this is exactly what i need. I would probably go with the telescopic just so i have more flexibility when i comes to the angle of the outside monitors


----------



## Ctsvnino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It's the Ergotech with telescopic wings...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007BD0MPM/ref=s9_al_bw_g229_i2
> 
> They have one without the wings...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPEC5A/ref=s9_al_bw_g229_i1
> 
> It's a good mount and allowed me to mount 3 different monitors because the height of the side monitors can also be adjusted. It can be a little frustrating, but, I think that's the price paid for being so adjustable.
> 
> A little pricey, but, not as bad as those ones that were like $400+. And, it's one hell of a mount. Very secure feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you will find a better mount at the price range (heck, at any price range). Also, there are very few that allow for vertical adjustments... Might not be a deal for you if you're using 3 of the same monitors though. I hadn't planned on going triple, and more of fell into it. Still, a great stand.
> 
> *One thing I really love about this mount is you can dismount the monitors without having to remove the attachment. It just slips on and off of the arms.


I don't like the Ergotech. I think it's poor design. Mine doesn't sit level or straight.


----------



## Ctsvnino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctsvnino*
> 
> I don't like the Ergotech. I think it's poor design. Mine doesn't sit level or straight.


I'm building a new desk out of mahagony so it's bigger and wider


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Thanks for all the info buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> I actually saw these on amazon a few days ago, and was wondering about them. I think this is exactly what i need. I would probably go with the telescopic just so i have more flexibility when i comes to the angle of the outside monitors


NP man.

I personally recommend it. You have no clue how much time it saves being able to quickly and easily remove the monitors fro the stand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctsvnino*
> 
> I don't like the Ergotech. I think it's poor design. Mine doesn't sit level or straight.


I don't know man,





While I agree that isn't 100% center, I could make a few adjustments to get it there. It's good enough though.

*I think you need to redo your mounting. You have some massive gaps, make sure your middle monitor is level when starting the install (put the middle monitor on first and level it). The mount/connections are extremely adjustable. Some times it takes more then one time to get it just how you want it... I did end up once or twice looking like yours and I had to redo it. Really, unless it's defective, which I doubt, you only have yourself to blame for poor mounting... Also, make sure the bar itself is on there right. You should take some pictures of the rear and post them so I can see what's going on back there.

.


----------



## _REAPER_

I updated the setup a bit


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Big desks are nice. I prefer depth over width. It was hard finding a desk that was 32" deep. Most desks are really shallow which I hate!
> 
> My current desk is only 63" wide, but I have a second desk that has my work setup and 24" 144hz asus monitor.


Yeah... I wish mine had more usable depth. Overall, it has something like 42" of depth, but really only has 20" or so of actual usable depth - the other 22" of depth is taken up by the monitor shelf (that I used for a bit until my neck started to really bug me) as well as room for 2x4U of rackmounted gear (which I promptly stopped using for anything important after I moved the monitors down to the main portion of my desk). Was a nice desk, but I'm going noticeably more "minimalist" with my next setup. Quotations around minimalist because while it will have a smaller footprint, some would argue that what I'll be going with is anything but such.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I've seen your build a few times on here, and every time 1 thing comes to mind...paint that wall.


I know.. I know.. It is just so hard to move things around in this room. I am currently living with my parents, in a room that is about 14x13ft, with enough furniture almost for a small apartment. Its gonna be a matter of just pulling the desk out and painting what I can get to...

I also need a longer USB cable for my printer. That would be what that one loose cable is going up the wall. The path into my room is directly to my left, the door is just past that light switch. I use my printer so rarely that I keep it up high on a shelf on the other side of the path, so that cable runs up the wall and crosses the path over my head.

As far as further plans for the rest of it go.. I currently have another monitor visually identical to my main on layaway at a secondhand store, to replace the old 19" dell I am using as my current secondary. I plan to get a dual monitor mount (found a decent basic one for about 50 bucks online) and have them both on the same stand. No more weird monitor layouts in windows, no more massive black spaces in full desktop screenshots. I will finally be able to stretch one wallpaper across both monitors and have it look as intended.

I used to use my 22" TV as my secondary display, but after we got better TV service and I ended up with my own HD box, that TV serves mostly as a TV now, hence why it is now wall mounted above my monitor. I only use it as a monitor when I am streaming media on my computer, such as watching movies or anime online. It will be nice to have that 1080p space on my secondary again once this old dell goes back into my closet.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I updated the setup a bit


what size is the TV ? have you thought about a 4k TV instead of those 3 monitors (perhaps PLP in future with some flanking 24" monitors in portrait)


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> what size is the TV ? have you thought about a 4k TV instead of those 3 monitors (perhaps PLP in future with some flanking 24" monitors in portrait)


I have a 39" 4k and a surround setup. I like the surround more because the side monitors are angled in. Im guessing a curved 4k would be a billion dollars. lol


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I updated the setup a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size is the TV ? have you thought about a 4k TV instead of those 3 monitors (perhaps PLP in future with some flanking 24" monitors in portrait)
Click to expand...

I enjoy the 3 monitors to be honest with you and and 4k will require more GPU HP than I have currently.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I enjoy the 3 monitors to be honest with you and and 4k will require more GPU HP than I have currently.


Yea, triple display has its annoyances, but, no single monitor can replace it for easy of multi-tasking. Also, you can't beat the look of triple monitors and any time I see less on a desk it looks empty. Pretty much now, if I can't get 3 of them, I won't be getting them. I'm not so much as worried about gaming on the 3 displays though, mainly just the convenience of other uses while having 3 displays. I think a large curved monitor would make a good gaming replacement for triple screen if that was my main concern.


----------



## Curleyyy

sorry for the bad quality images, but yay got my acoustic dampening foam weeeeeeee, made a huge difference to the bass end, sounds more punchy and dynamic. Also works as a double for cable management. I've got about eight cables running through that corner and they're all hidden nice and neatly. Going to be getting two electroplasma lava lamps to put next to each speaker on the side with the monitor.

can someone recommend a safe product that i can use to stick the foam to the wall?

tape doesn't work, and blu-tac is what im using now but it's falling off with gusts of wind


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> sorry for the bad quality images, but yay got my acoustic dampening foam weeeeeeee, made a huge difference to the bass end, sounds more punchy and dynamic. Also works as a double for cable management. I've got about eight cables running through that corner and they're all hidden nice and neatly. Going to be getting two electroplasma lava lamps to put next to each speaker on the side with the monitor.
> 
> can someone recommend a safe product that i can use to stick the foam to the wall?
> 
> tape doesn't work, and blu-tac is what im using now but it's falling off with gusts of wind


Maybe double sided tape or, some adhesive spray.

Something like this...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-General-Purpose-Spray-Adhesive-10.25-oz/19412027

I'm not sure how easily it would come off the walls though.

Really, if you ask me, it would be best if you could get some plywood cut to the size you need. I think Homedepot and Lowe's will make a cut or two for you in wood you get. Take it, secure it to your wall making sure to hit the stud. After that, just glue/tape the foam to the plywood.

It should end up with less damage putting a few holes in the wall. The holes can later be putty over vs ripping out chunks of sheet rock trying to remove some type of glue. I'd make sure to put something between the plywood and wall to avoid possible vibrations.

*I'd paint the plywood black or something so that it looks right.


----------



## carajean

Just a few updates and a move since the last time I posted here.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> sorry for the bad quality images, but yay got my acoustic dampening foam weeeeeeee, made a huge difference to the bass end, sounds more punchy and dynamic. Also works as a double for cable management. I've got about eight cables running through that corner and they're all hidden nice and neatly. Going to be getting two electroplasma lava lamps to put next to each speaker on the side with the monitor.
> 
> can someone recommend a safe product that i can use to stick the foam to the wall?
> 
> tape doesn't work, and blu-tac is what im using now but it's falling off with gusts of wind


What I did was use foam board panels and a spacer that was mounted to the wall. After mounting the spacer, you can use velcro tape for each panel.

I used this to glue the acoustic panels to the foam backer board.

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMAG0048-1.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMAG0043-1-1.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMAG0039.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6440_zpsc09555a9.jpg.html


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out if sheer curiosity, @longroadtrip... Did you plan out some sort of qrd setup with those blocks or just did it as you see fit? ^-^ Nice looking setup too, btw!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out if sheer curiosity, @longroadtrip... Did you plan out some sort of qrd setup with those blocks or just did it as you see fit? ^-^ Nice looking setup too, btw!


No, there was no need to as it was mainly just to absorb sound on those specific walls so I didn't disturb the other half while gaming, etc...


----------



## DrockinWV

All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol
> [/IMG]


Pardon me good sir where did you get that Clarkson sticker?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> Pardon me good sir where did you get that Clarkson sticker?


A buddy of mine actually made it for me, love me some JC


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


You could always remove the mess before taking the picture.

Looking good. If you extended and hid your wires, plus removed the mess you'd really be on something picture wise.

I don't think the wires would be too bad to clean up. The wires coming from the monitor you have mounted could be ran behind/attached to the monitor on your table. You could find a way to stick that one wire on the floor to the bottom of your table. At the power plug you should bundle them up, and have them go straight up removing as much slack as possible.

Really, you could hide about 90% of your wires fairly easily. Man, I wish I could get my stuff tucked away with such little effort. Way too many wires in my setup.

Oh, and you could buy something to place your headphones on to keep them off the table. Would look nice.

I'm no shinning example of wire management, but, that's because my wires are overwhelming. You could get them suckers cleaned up quick and easy and end up with some very pimped out photos.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


That's classified as a mess nowadays?  ...I won't comment on the current status of my desk then *laughs nervously*


----------



## dpinkis

Finally pulled out the GTX 680 and replaced it with a pair of 980's in SLI and upgraded the monitors to 4 Asus PB287Q's:


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


You could have a stack of dirty dishes a foot high on top of your rig and that would still be a gorgeous photo. Seriously, I'm







over here. I saw a video not to long ago which rang true to me (I can't find it though). Just Google "A cluttered desk inspires creativity" and check it out the first few web hits.

I love the one about what Einstein says: "If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign"

Clutter on I say.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> You could have a stack of dirty dishes a foot high on top of your rig and that would still be a gorgeous photo. Seriously, I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over here. I saw a video not to long ago which rang true to me (I can't find it though). Just Google "A cluttered desk inspires creativity" and check it out the first few web hits.
> 
> I love the one about what Einstein says: "If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign"
> 
> Clutter on I say.


Totally agree, when I get tinkering theres cables , computer parts tools everywhere. I know where each thing is though its "organised" in my mind. then I want my nice clean rig back and I tidy it up again. I go through cycles. clean for a week some idea pops in my head= clutter and creativity for couple days then clean again haha My wife is a serious neat freak though so that keeps me from getting too out of hand.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's sick man! Really like the colours and the JC & F bomb stickers haha


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup, what's the microphone on your headphones? I have the same pair, but I'm using an on-desk microphone which seems to pick up a lot of noise from my mechanical keyboard. Would you recommend that microphone for TeamSpeak/Skype?


----------



## Aspinel

Attempting to make use of the smallest imaginable space in my room at university, with massive amounts of clutter. Needless to say my hifi stays at home...


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You could always remove the mess before taking the picture.
> 
> Looking good. If you extended and hid your wires, plus removed the mess you'd really be on something picture wise.
> 
> I don't think the wires would be too bad to clean up. The wires coming from the monitor you have mounted could be ran behind/attached to the monitor on your table. You could find a way to stick that one wire on the floor to the bottom of your table. At the power plug you should bundle them up, and have them go straight up removing as much slack as possible.
> 
> Really, you could hide about 90% of your wires fairly easily. Man, I wish I could get my stuff tucked away with such little effort. Way too many wires in my setup.
> 
> Oh, and you could buy something to place your headphones on to keep them off the table. Would look nice.
> 
> I'm no shinning example of wire management, but, that's because my wires are overwhelming. You could get them suckers cleaned up quick and easy and end up with some very pimped out photos.


Im terrible at cable management lol, I do need a longer VGA cable for my smaller monitor though. After I get that I think it could look a little better, since it wont be all stretched out. Where can I get one of those sweet stands for my headset, I have seen a few on here but havent looked in to buying one too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> You could have a stack of dirty dishes a foot high on top of your rig and that would still be a gorgeous photo. Seriously, I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over here. I saw a video not to long ago which rang true to me (I can't find it though). Just Google "A cluttered desk inspires creativity" and check it out the first few web hits.
> 
> I love the one about what Einstein says: "If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign"
> 
> Clutter on I say.


I totally agree with that statement, things that are organized generally makes them harder to find and no creativity!! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That's sick man! Really like the colours and the JC & F bomb stickers haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Nice setup, what's the microphone on your headphones? I have the same pair, but I'm using an on-desk microphone which seems to pick up a lot of noise from my mechanical keyboard. Would you recommend that microphone for TeamSpeak/Skype?


Thanks! The mic I have is the Antlion Mod mic, and I think its great. I have used it a few times on TeamSpeak, but not Skype at all. It was easy to set up and has an adhesive that holds the mount in place, but the mic itself is magnetized to the mount so its easy to take off when not needed.

http://www.modmic.com/


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Im terrible at cable management lol, I do need a longer VGA cable for my smaller monitor though. After I get that I think it could look a little better, since it wont be all stretched out. Where can I get one of those sweet stands for my headset, I have seen a few on here but havent looked in to buying one too much.


Yea, your cables aren't as bad as they seem. A little TLC and you'd be good.

This stand looks pretty cool...

http://www.staples.com/Turtle-Beach-Systems-HS1-TBS-0015-01-Gaming-Headset-Stand/product_IM1QZ5585

It was $16 at Walmart when I just checked, but out of stock... Lol, they have it for $90 on Amazon... No thanks. At least the Amazon prices makes the $30 price tag at staples seem reasonable.

Here's another one that looks interesting. Though I like the one I posted above much better.

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphones-Stand-Matte-Black/dp/B009X6G646/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

It would be cool if they had one to match that rog swift... Though I'm sure they'd jack that price up.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, your cables aren't as bad as they seem. A little TLC and you'd be good.
> 
> This stand looks pretty cool...
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Turtle-Beach-Systems-HS1-TBS-0015-01-Gaming-Headset-Stand/product_IM1QZ5585
> 
> It was $16 at Walmart when I just checked, but out of stock... Lol, they have it for $90 on Amazon... No thanks. At least the Amazon prices makes the $30 price tag at staples seem reasonable.
> 
> Here's another one that looks interesting. Though I like the one I posted above much better.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphones-Stand-Matte-Black/dp/B009X6G646/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
> 
> It would be cool if they had one to match that rog swift... Though I'm sure they'd jack that price up.


I am trying to decide between making my own headphone stand or customizing one that I buy. I will most likely buy this stand (http://www.amazon.com/PWOW%C2%AE-Universal-Headphone-Headset-Showing/dp/B00OOOB65G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421689161&sr=1-1&keywords=clear+headphone+stand&pebp=1421689149951&peasin=B00OOOB65G) and then give it a nice new paintjob. Since you are all discussing stands, I figured I would throw this option out there for you all.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I am trying to decide between making my own headphone stand or customizing one that I buy. I will most likely buy this stand (http://www.amazon.com/PWOW%C2%AE-Universal-Headphone-Headset-Showing/dp/B00OOOB65G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421689161&sr=1-1&keywords=clear+headphone+stand&pebp=1421689149951&peasin=B00OOOB65G) and then give it a nice new paintjob. Since you are all discussing stands, I figured I would throw this option out there for you all.


Yea, if you were good with painting you could get a nice transparent look with those.

A nice custom, self made stand could be a nice wood project if you're handy with tools.

I'm not a Headphone stand aficionado or anything. I just saw his headset sitting on the table. It looks like it's a good set, and worthy of getting a nice stand for. If you're putting a little bank into your headset, might as well keep it in good condition with a stand. It also helps give things that polished look.


----------



## trriL

The TV on the left is a Seiki SE39UY04, the monitor in the center is a Dell P1230 and is running at [email protected] in this picture.

My PC is hidden behind the monitor on the left, it doesn't look very pretty so I'll spare you guys the photos.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Here is my desk I build. Moved houses since this picture and changed monitor setup but the desk is still the same. I had a friend pay for me to build him one after he saw mine.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Here is my desk I build. Moved houses since this picture and changed monitor setup but the desk is still the same. I had a friend pay for me to build him one after he saw mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That plywood desk looks kinda uncomfortable and sharp.

Also; 'MURIKA 'MURIKA 'MURIKA on 3 monitors


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Its really not to bad. I used sandpaper to make a small fillet on all the edges before I painted them. It is about the same as the desk I sit at at work.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Its really not to bad. I used sandpaper to make a small fillet on all the edges before I painted them. It is about the same as the desk I sit at at work.


I just am used to my soft mahogany I guess


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Its really not to bad. I used sandpaper to make a small fillet on all the edges before I painted them. It is about the same as the desk I sit at at work.
> 
> 
> 
> I just am used to my soft mahogany I guess
Click to expand...

If you put a cloth mouse pad on any desk edge it makes it infinitely more comfortable.


----------



## emsj86

I can't help but think of anchor man everytime someone says mahogany


----------



## emsj86

small glimpse of my ghetto set up after updates on the pc. Yes that's the dinning room table lol


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Here is my desk I build. Moved houses since this picture and changed monitor setup but the desk is still the same. I had a friend pay for me to build him one after he saw mine.


Love the triple setup.

Do you like having the same bg on all of them?? DisplayFusion's worth every penny if you haven't seen it.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Yeah I had the same background on all of them in this picture. I had some other backgrounds that spanned the whole setup. But I am down to 2 monitors now. I ditched the surround for gsync.


----------



## phillyd

My PC/HT setups, sorry for potato quality:


Spoiler: PC Setup







Desk: Ikea Tornliden with adjustable legs & cabling rack
Mousepads: XFX Warpad, Razer Goliathus Extended
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Tournament (Razer Gaming switches with O-rings)
Mouse: Mionix Naos 5000
Network Adapter: Netgear A6210
Monitor: X-Star 27" 1440p IPS @96Hz
Monitor lights: Ikea Dioder RGB LED's

Computer Audio:
DAC: HiFimeDIY Sabre SPDIF
Headphone Amp: Antique Sound Labs MG Head OTL MK3 w/Telefunken tubes
Headphones: Sennheiser HD595, Logitech UE6000
Speakers: Polk T15 bookshelves, powered by Klipsch Promedia 2.1 sub/amp
Mic: Blue Snowball

Rig:
CPU: i7 3770k delidded @4.7GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 z77
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @2200MHz
GPU: XFX R9 290x
PSU: Cooler Master Silent Hybrid 1050W
OS drive: 2x128GB Crucial M4 SSD's in RAID0
Storage Drives: 2TB WD Caviar Black, 1TB WD Passport
Case: NZXT Switch 810

Cooling:
CPU block: Danger Den M6 Stainless Steel
GPU block: Alphacool GPX 290x
Radiators: Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240, XT45 360
Fans: Corsair SP120 x10, AF140 x3
Pump: Swiftech MCP655
Reservoir: FrozenQ Helix res
Fittings: Monsoon compressions, angled rotaries





Spoiler: HT Setup







Home Theater:
TV: Panasonic TC55as530u
Laptop: Lenovo Y40 w/AHVA screen replacement
Receiver: Denon AVR-S500BT
Turntable: Marantz TT42P
Speakers: Pioneer SP-FS52 towers, Polk DSW440wi subwoofer
Peripherals: Logitech Wireless keyboard w/touchpad, Logitech G602

Wii U 32GB console:
Gamepad with silicone case & screen protector
Pro controller
Wiimote and nunchuck with silicone case
Gamecube controller adapter
2x Smash Bros edition gamecube controller
Games: Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros 4, Windwaker HD


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Love the triple setup.
> 
> Do you like having the same bg on all of them?? DisplayFusion's worth every penny if you haven't seen it.


I 2nd DisplayFusion if you have windows 7.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My PC/HT setups, sorry for potato quality:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Desk: Ikea Tornliden with adjustable legs & cabling rack
> Mousepads: XFX Warpad, Razer Goliathus Extended
> Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Tournament (Razer Gaming switches with O-rings)
> Mouse: Mionix Naos 5000
> Network Adapter: Netgear A6210
> Monitor: X-Star 27" 1440p IPS @96Hz
> Monitor lights: Ikea Dioder RGB LED's
> 
> Computer Audio:
> DAC: HiFimeDIY Sabre SPDIF
> Headphone Amp: Antique Sound Labs MG Head OTL MK3 w/Telefunken tubes
> Headphones: Sennheiser HD595, Logitech UE6000
> Speakers: Polk T15 bookshelves, powered by Klipsch Promedia 2.1 sub/amp
> Mic: Blue Snowball
> 
> Rig:
> CPU: i7 3770k delidded @4.7GHz
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 z77
> RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @2200MHz
> GPU: XFX R9 290x
> PSU: Cooler Master Silent Hybrid 1050W
> OS drive: 2x128GB Crucial M4 SSD's in RAID0
> Storage Drives: 2TB WD Caviar Black, 1TB WD Passport
> Case: NZXT Switch 810
> 
> Cooling:
> CPU block: Danger Den M6 Stainless Steel
> GPU block: Alphacool GPX 290x
> Radiators: Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240, XT45 360
> Fans: Corsair SP120 x10, AF140 x3
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655
> Reservoir: FrozenQ Helix res
> Fittings: Monsoon compressions, angled rotaries
> 
> Home Theater:
> TV: Panasonic TC55as530u
> Laptop: Lenovo Y40 w/AHVA screen replacement
> Receiver: Denon AVR-S500BT
> Turntable: Marantz TT42P
> Speakers: Pioneer SP-FS52 towers, Polk DSW440wi subwoofer
> Peripherals: Logitech Wireless keyboard w/touchpad, Logitech G602
> 
> Wii U 32GB console:
> Gamepad with silicone case & screen protector
> Pro controller
> Wiimote and nunchuck with silicone case
> Gamecube controller adapter
> 2x Smash Bros edition gamecube controller
> Games: Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros 4, Windwaker HD


We got the same keyboard


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


hey there where did you obtain that lighting effect?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> hey there where did you obtain that lighting effect?


he probably has RBG light strips mounted behind/under his desk. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20119418/


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> hey there where did you obtain that lighting effect?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> he probably has RBG light strips mounted behind/under his desk. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20119418/


I bought a led kit off of Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASHP1CM/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1421771887&sr=1&keywords=led+lights.

I originally bought the lights from Ikea, but they are terrible. Only lasted a few days until they started flickering. I also had to buy some heavy duty double stick tape from Lowes in order to get the LED strips to stick to the underside of my desk. The tape that comes on the lights will only hold up for about 20 minutes and they they start falling down.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My PC/HT setups, sorry for potato quality:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PC Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk: Ikea Tornliden with adjustable legs & cabling rack
> Mousepads: XFX Warpad, Razer Goliathus Extended
> Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Tournament (Razer Gaming switches with O-rings)
> Mouse: Mionix Naos 5000
> Network Adapter: Netgear A6210
> Monitor: X-Star 27" 1440p IPS @96Hz
> Monitor lights: Ikea Dioder RGB LED's
> 
> Computer Audio:
> DAC: HiFimeDIY Sabre SPDIF
> Headphone Amp: Antique Sound Labs MG Head OTL MK3 w/Telefunken tubes
> Headphones: Sennheiser HD595, Logitech UE6000
> Speakers: Polk T15 bookshelves, powered by Klipsch Promedia 2.1 sub/amp
> Mic: Blue Snowball
> 
> Rig:
> CPU: i7 3770k delidded @4.7GHz
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 z77
> RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @2200MHz
> GPU: XFX R9 290x
> PSU: Cooler Master Silent Hybrid 1050W
> OS drive: 2x128GB Crucial M4 SSD's in RAID0
> Storage Drives: 2TB WD Caviar Black, 1TB WD Passport
> Case: NZXT Switch 810
> 
> Cooling:
> CPU block: Danger Den M6 Stainless Steel
> GPU block: Alphacool GPX 290x
> Radiators: Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240, XT45 360
> Fans: Corsair SP120 x10, AF140 x3
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655
> Reservoir: FrozenQ Helix res
> Fittings: Monsoon compressions, angled rotaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HT Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Theater:
> TV: Panasonic TC55as530u
> Laptop: Lenovo Y40 w/AHVA screen replacement
> Receiver: Denon AVR-S500BT
> Turntable: Marantz TT42P
> Speakers: Pioneer SP-FS52 towers, Polk DSW440wi subwoofer
> Peripherals: Logitech Wireless keyboard w/touchpad, Logitech G602
> 
> Wii U 32GB console:
> Gamepad with silicone case & screen protector
> Pro controller
> Wiimote and nunchuck with silicone case
> Gamecube controller adapter
> 2x Smash Bros edition gamecube controller
> Games: Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros 4, Windwaker HD


Philly D,

What is under your Bookshelf speakers? Foam?

On your towers you want to make sure they are equal distance from each other or it iwill throw off the sound stage. you going to get a center channel or do you just run that setup in 2.1 only?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Philly D,
> What is under your Bookshelf speakers? Foam?
> On your towers you want to make sure they are equal distance from each other or it iwill throw off the sound stage. you going to get a center channel or do you just run that setup in 2.1 only?


It's actually a pair of Gideon Bibles lol
The towers are pretty much perfectly aligned, equal distance from the center of the seating area.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *It's actually a pair of Gideon Bibles* lol
> _The towers are pretty much perfectly aligned, equal distance from the center of the seating area._












I got my speakers about as perfect as I could. Those damned mounts make it tough to make minutiae adjustments.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Just a few updates and a move since the last time I posted here.


Do you know what kind of desk that is?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Do you know what kind of desk that is?


Kind of looks like an old Ikea Jerker, but I could very well be wrong. If it is, they've been discontinued for years.


----------



## OkanG

Updates:

New mouse and mouse pad.
Cleaned the desk up a bit more.

Pretty happy with the result


----------



## ondoy

oh nice setup...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates:
> 
> New mouse and mouse pad.
> Cleaned the desk up a bit more.
> 
> Pretty happy with the result


Is there a reason behind the tiered monitors, or is that just a product of different stands?

I went 21:9 partially because my OCD would go a little nuts getting two or three monitors _perfectly_ aligned.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is there a reason behind the tiered monitors, or is that just a product of different stands?
> 
> I went 21:9 partially because my OCD would go a little nuts getting two or three monitors _perfectly_ aligned.


I thought I'd be a bother as well, but I've gotten used to it. Having only a single monitor is worse than two which are not perfectly aligned, trust me









And it's because the secondary was my old primary which I just use like that now. It's a 27" Philips TN, and my primary is a Korean IPS with an aftermarket stand, so I can't get the secondary to the same height unless I use books or whatever, which looks ugly


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is there a reason behind the tiered monitors, or is that just a product of different stands?
> 
> I went 21:9 partially because my OCD would go a little nuts getting two or three monitors _perfectly_ aligned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd be a bother as well, but I've gotten used to it. Having only a single monitor is worse than two which are not perfectly aligned, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's because the secondary was my old primary which I just use like that now. It's a 27" Philips TN, and my primary is a Korean IPS with an aftermarket stand, so I can't get the secondary to the same height unless I use books or whatever, which looks ugly
Click to expand...

Step 1 to having more than 1 monitor:

Have enough desk space.

I barely can fit my u2713hm + mic + desk fan + computer on my desk.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I thought I'd be a bother as well, but I've gotten used to it. Having only a single monitor is worse than two which are not perfectly aligned, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's because the secondary was my old primary which I just use like that now. It's a 27" Philips TN, and my primary is a Korean IPS with an aftermarket stand, so I can't get the secondary to the same height unless I use books or whatever, which looks ugly


If it's possible, you should try to line them up. You'd be amazed how different it feels having them lined up correctly vs one off to the side. It really gives the desktop a open/expanded feel. Well worth it.

A easy way to line them up until you get some type of mount is finding something to raise the other monitor, and then using CD's under it to get the perfect height.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Step 1 to having more than 1 monitor:
> 
> Have enough desk space.
> 
> I barely can fit my u2713hm + mic + desk fan + computer on my desk.


Yeah, I got a huge desk right before getting my QNIX. 27" + a 23" barely fit on my old one. Now my desk is big enough for 3x27"

My desk is like 170x100cm and with automatic height adjustment. Nice desks are seriously underrated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If it's possible, you should try to line them up. You'd be amazed how different it feels having them lined up correctly vs one off to the side. It really gives the desktop a open/expanded feel. Well worth it.
> 
> A easy way to line them up until you get some type of mount is finding something to raise the other monitor, and then using CD's under it to get the perfect height.


It would mean me having to lower my primary montior way too much. Me no likey. I've been thinking of just getting a second Korean to use as a secondary, but I'm unfortunately not that rich at the moment.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, if you can't do it you can't do it.

It does make a massive difference though. Seeing those monitors lined up side by side is a impressive sight without a doubt.

Shoot, you should see the response I get when people walk into my computer room with the triple monitors mounted and mounted 5.1 surround system. It's impressive looking and sadly not something I can properly catch on camera. Hell, every now and then I'll even open up my computer room door just to take it all in when passing by.


----------



## fido

current room ( in malaysia )


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*





Do you know what kind of desk that is?

That appears to be the Ikea Fredde Computer Workstation


----------



## watkinsc86

JUST did some setting up. Still wait for the rest of my new set up but here is what I'm working with.


----------



## jameschisholm

Very nice cable management, liking the desk, so much space


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> *Very nice cable management*, liking the desk, so much space


You'd have to try and have poor cable management with a desk that you can simply hide the wires behind.


----------



## jameschisholm

.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You'd have to try and have poor cable management with a desk that you can simply hide the wires behind.


----------



## iCrap

Here's mine.. I think i have too many monitors...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Here's mine.. I think i have too many monitors...


Nah, you need MOAR


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Here's mine.. I think i have too many monitors...


There is no such thing as too many monitors. My plan is sextuple 1440P by the end of the year.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Here's mine.. I think i have too many monitors...


Three monitors (plus a tv) isn't too many, let alone overkill


----------



## iCrap

lol I guess i need more then!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> lol I guess i need more then!


I'll be going from two 21.5" displays to triple 34" 21:9 monitors. So can't wait, since one of the 34's is almost the same width as my two current monitors


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll be going from two 21.5" displays to triple 34" 21:9 monitors. So can't wait, since one of the 34's is almost the same width as my two current monitors


I've been considering replacing my center screen with a 21:9 34 inch. I think tripple 34" would be way to wide though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I've been considering replacing my center screen with a 21:9 34 inch. I think tripple 34" would be way to wide though


Oh, probably too wide for regular usage for many, but it means I can spread out a great deal more things, and then put the outer screens on a 34-40 degreen inwards curve in relation to the center screen... Should work well enough for what I want (lots of workspace for audio and other general use, plus surround gaming with sim races and spacey games)


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## Profiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Here's mine.. I think i have too many monitors...


Portait goddammit


----------



## DABER1983DUCH

*hi







my new setup







)*










*greet from Spain







*


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> Portait goddammit


I had portrait! but it sucked for regular desktop ussage... web browsing, writing word docs was impossible, etc lol.


















I wish there was some fast way to switch between portrait and landscape for gaming / desktop use....


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I had portrait! but it sucked for regular desktop ussage... web browsing, writing word docs was impossible, etc lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was some fast way to switch between portrait and landscape for gaming / desktop use....


Two computers!


----------



## trivium nate

Sorry for crappy phone pic. PS4,XBOX ONE, XBOX 360, PC 55"TV,IPAD

http://s20.photobucket.com/user/natej315/media/20150125_113717copy.jpg.html


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I had portrait! but it sucked for regular desktop ussage... web browsing, writing word docs was impossible, etc lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish there was some fast way to switch between portrait and landscape for gaming / desktop use....*


Had the same 3x1440p setup, I just used 3 independent monitor arms for switching quickly, was a pita regardless but still lol


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DABER1983DUCH*
> 
> *hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> 
> 
> 
> *greet from Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that is icing on the cake.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Looks as if it's time for me to move my computer room to the living room for my upcoming baby boy. You better believe we're gonna build a computer for his room when he gets old enough









*Before*





*After*





*I'll be adding an Ergotech Freedom Arm to my ASUS 4k Monitor shortly.*


----------



## Jeemil89

This might be a stupid question, but why is carpet flooring so popular in America? Where I'm from we use almost everywhere Laminate, Parquet or Wood flooring. It must be a pain to clean carpet flooring and keep it stain free.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but why is carpet flooring so popular in America? Where I'm from we use almost everywhere Laminate, Parquet or Wood flooring. It must be a pain to clean carpet flooring and keep it stain free.


Because they don't wear house shoes??

I dunno, in reality it's just one of those differences.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Because they don't wear house shoes??
> 
> I dunno, in reality it's just one of those differences.


We don't wear house/indoor shoes either. Shoes are not worn inside homes here, just at public places. It's considered really dirty to wear shoes inside.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Because they don't wear house shoes??
> 
> I dunno, in reality it's just one of those differences.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't wear house/indoor shoes either. Shoes are not worn inside homes here, just at public places. It's considered really dirty to wear shoes inside.
Click to expand...

House shoes are exactly that worn in the house only...


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> House shoes are exactly that worn in the house only...


I know.. that was what I was saying. We don't use them very often. Just normal shoes outdoors, nothing indoors. Sorry if I was not clear enough.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> House shoes are exactly that worn in the house only...
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. that was what I was saying. We don't use them very often. Just normal shoes outdoors, nothing indoors. Sorry if I was not clear enough.
Click to expand...

Here the oldsters to include my wife will tell you if you don't wear house shoes you'll get sick..Yes Americans use carpet and Europeans don't dunno why it's just one of those things. Non-carpeted floors are easier to clean and stay clean and IMHO look nicer and when/if I go back to the states I won't have carpet.


----------



## TTheuns

If I can just chime in on this flooring discussion: In The Netherlands it is usual to just wear your outside shoes everywhere throughout the house, carpet, laminate and tiles.


----------



## Jeemil89

In Finland that would be considered gross and dirty if it's a home. How do you keep your carpets clean? Laminate and tiles are easy to clean, but carpets? And how do you keep sofas/couches clean?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but why is carpet flooring so popular in America? Where I'm from we use almost everywhere Laminate, Parquet or Wood flooring. It must be a pain to clean carpet flooring and keep it stain free.


I'm not in America, but carpet is just as popular here in Canada, and I have a few ideas why...

- It's cheaper than hardwood
- Feels nicer on bare (or socked) feet
- More comfortable to sit/lie on in the livig room
- Carpet handles changes in environmental conditions better than non-engineered hardwood (our temperatures can vary a LOT out here: summers are upwards of 30C, and winters can easily dip to -40C before windchill)
- Did I mention its cheaper?

Usually kitchen and bathroom areas are tile, due to high concentrations of moisture, although some fancier/luxury homes will have laminate or if really fancy hardwood flooring in kitchens.

Probably easiest to consider it a North American thing - we just like our carpets. Which is hilarious in a way, because if you go back enough years carpet used to be the luxury thing!


----------



## emsj86

I'm from America and can't tell you why we have carpets, but can tell you that where I live hardwood and laminate our what everyone gets/wants now. I have a theorem that's just a guess, but I think it has to do something with how the houses were built over here in the first place. Just a wild guess


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm from America and can't tell you why we have carpets, but can tell you that where I live hardwood and laminate our what everyone gets/wants now. I have a theorem that's just a guess, but I think it has to do something with how the houses were built over here in the first place. Just a wild guess


^ This, I can't remember the last time I lived in a house that had carpets (I've moved 14 times and I'm 23 years old). Heck I replaced the laminate in my downstairs with bamboo late last year. I doubt it's a North American thing, I feel like it's the cost of flooring specific to where you might live and carpet in the States is dirt cheap because no one likes it but it's very little labor involved in installation


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm not in America, but carpet is just as popular here in Canada, and I have a few ideas why...
> 
> - It's cheaper than hardwood
> - Feels nicer on bare (or socked) feet
> - More comfortable to sit/lie on in the livig room
> - Carpet handles changes in environmental conditions better than non-engineered hardwood (our temperatures can vary a LOT out here: summers are upwards of 30C, and winters can easily dip to -40C before windchill)
> - Did I mention its cheaper?
> 
> Usually kitchen and bathroom areas are tile, due to high concentrations of moisture, although some fancier/luxury homes will have laminate or if really fancy hardwood flooring in kitchens.
> 
> Probably easiest to consider it a North American thing - we just like our carpets. Which is hilarious in a way, because if you go back enough years carpet used to be the luxury thing!


My thoughts on your points:

-In Finland laminate floor is usually cheaper than carpet flooring
-That's personal. I personally like the feel of wood and hard surfaces. Gives a more "premium" feel.
-Again personal preference (I never sit or lie on the floor







)
-Temperatures in Finland are similar to Canadian temps. Warm during summer and cold winters.
-read first point

Tiles in Bathrooms is standard here and tiles in the kitchen is also used.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll be adding an Ergotech Freedom Arm to my ASUS 4k Monitor shortly.*


Huh... anyone know if this is sold as a Rosewill too? Mine looks almost exactly like it.


----------



## emsj86

Being that there is a lot of people with all different setups I figure I ask I have a Asus 144hz monitor and was looking at the 1440p monitors. Our the qnix monitors worth it and is the picture that much better to justify the upgrade. Half tempted to get the swift as that seems it could last me a long time


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Being that there is a lot of people with all different setups I figure I ask I have a Asus 144hz monitor and was looking at the 1440p monitors. Our the qnix monitors worth it and is the picture that much better to justify the upgrade. Half tempted to get the swift as that seems it could last me a long time


Depends on what you need your monitor for and how much you care about build quality. I have a QNIX, and the build quality is not something to brag about. The picture quality on the other hand is absolutely astonishing. I have it clocked at 96Hz (some people report getting it all the way to 120Hz!) which looks amazing on a 1440p PLS panel. I'd personally recommend it, but if you're a competetive Counter Strike player or something, just stick with the 144Hz Asus. As an all-rounder though, the Qnix is amazing.


----------



## emsj86

I play battlefield and games like that. As well as all the zboe type survival games. I'm no pro so not sure if I will notice a huge difference. Yet I do admit 144hz even if your not running that high of fps felt smoother compared to my old Asus 5ms 60hz. I want a qnix as a cheaper option I guess I'm worried of the risk of it just coming and being junk. I'll have to look around for a good seller


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but why is carpet flooring so popular in America? Where I'm from we use almost everywhere Laminate, Parquet or Wood flooring. It must be a pain to clean carpet flooring and keep it stain free.


Because the landlords from whom they are renting are too cheap to put hardwood floors. And if they do manage to put them, they charge a crap ton for rent on top of it.


----------



## emsj86

^ very true.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but why is carpet flooring so popular in America? Where I'm from we use almost everywhere Laminate, Parquet or Wood flooring. It must be a pain to clean carpet flooring and keep it stain free.


If you talk to people who were home buying in the '60s, '70s and even '80s, the big thing was "Wall to wall carpeting". It was entirely some fabricated "luxury" used to justify overcharging for a house, but it started a craze: everyone wanted that coveted "wall-to-wall carpeting". So much so it became commonplace... and now the "luxury" is hardwood and tile! Consumers are weird.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If you talk to people who were home buying in the '60s, '70s and even '80s, the big thing was "Wall to wall carpeting". It was entirely some fabricated "luxury" used to justify overcharging for a house, but it started a craze: everyone wanted that coveted "wall-to-wall carpeting". So much so it became commonplace... and now the "luxury" is hardwood and tile! Consumers are weird.


Then the house I live in must have been for poor people because there isn't a single bit of carpet in it and it was built in the 60s.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Then the house I live in must have been for poor people because there isn't a single bit of carpet in it and it was built in the 60s.


I was speaking in generalities, sounds like your house never jumped on the "OMG CARPETZ" craze.


----------



## Chargeit

Carpet is much easier to keep up with assuming you aren't running around spilling crap on it.

Hardwood/tile/laminate doesn't hide dust, dirt, or animal hair.

We have no carpet, all tile and laminate. I wake up in the morning and little cat hair tumble weeds are rolling around on the living room floor from where my cats go crazy over night.

It's a pain to keep up with. Having a nice air filter helps a lot, but, we pretty much have to vacuum and mop daily to keep things tidy looking.

If we had carpet we'd probably have to vacuum once or twice a week to keep it looking good.

Also man, sound travels with hard floors. Our hallway that leads from the living room to the bedroom is like a amp. If my ol'lady is in the bedroom on her computer, or watching TV and I'm in the living room it's like I'm right next to the TV because the sound travels so well with a hard floor. If it were carpeted, then I don't think that would be as much of a issue.

I can say one thing. We trained our dog to use the bathroom on a little rug we keep in the hallway at night. Now, I think if we did have carpet she'd see the whole house as a bathroom and it wouldn't work out well for us.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I was speaking in generalities, sounds like your house never jumped on the "OMG CARPETZ" craze.


I hate and love carpet. The sound dampening as well as the feel of carpet vs hardware floor on a cold morning.... However, with a year and a half year old... Carpet would be such a hassle. Also, watching my cats run for their life from him on hardwood floors is hilarious.


----------



## JKuhn

Many people here have tile floors (including us), but we put carpets on top because it helps to keep the cold at bay in the winter (we don't use heating).


----------



## jameschisholm

Official Carpet in room pics


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Then the house I live in must have been for poor people because there isn't a single bit of carpet in it and it was built in the 60s.


It is commonplace to rip up all the carpet that was installed years/decades ago and refinish the hardwood floors underneath. Carpeted floors are mainly a comfort thing. Carpeted floor in the bedroom is still pretty common but other areas of the common household are not carpeted. Hardwood floors have been regaining their commonplace for about a decade or more now. It is still considered a luxury but heated floors are gaining ground as well. Heated tile floors in the bathroom are becoming more common as well. I think a lot has to do with temperatures and availability as that has already been mentioned. If you were to move into a house with carpet, just rip it up and finish off the hardwood underneath. It now costs more to buy a house (not new construction) with hardwood floors over a carpeted house. Availability and pricing, as mentioned before, plays a large part as well. I am surprised no one has yet mentioned sound as a reason for carpet yet. As I am currently in an apartment, I am extremely happy the neighbors above me have carpeted floors. Hardwood would be extremely loud and annoying.

@emsj86 - I picked up a 1440P @ Microcenter about 2.5 years ago. Was only $400 and it gave me the safety of being able to return it to the store while under warranty. I use it for CSGO, BF4 and some other games. I was recently looking into grabbing a 144hz monitor but I don't see the price of the ROG Swift being worth it. Rather than downgrading in size and resolution, I am just holding out for now until they get cheaper. If I had a 144hz for a bit, I don't think the resolution increase with only 60hz would be justified for me. It's strictly a matter if it's within your budget and how much you will get out of it. For the issues I have read about the ROG Swift, I can't justify the price. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Personally i hate carpet flooring, we plan to change out the carpet in our bedroom to laminate wood flooring or something.


----------



## Tennobanzai




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Many people here have tile floors (including us), but we put carpets on top because it helps to keep the cold at bay in the winter (we don't use heating).


#woodenfloorsftw

creek creek creek


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Carpet is much easier to keep up with assuming you aren't running around spilling crap on it.
> 
> Hardwood/tile/laminate doesn't hide dust, dirt, or animal hair.
> 
> We have no carpet, all tile and laminate. I wake up in the morning and little cat hair tumble weeds are rolling around on the living room floor from where my cats go crazy over night.
> 
> It's a pain to keep up with. Having a nice air filter helps a lot, but, we pretty much have to vacuum and mop daily to keep things tidy looking.
> 
> If we had carpet we'd probably have to vacuum once or twice a week to keep it looking good.
> 
> Also man, sound travels with hard floors. Our hallway that leads from the living room to the bedroom is like a amp. If my ol'lady is in the bedroom on her computer, or watching TV and I'm in the living room it's like I'm right next to the TV because the sound travels so well with a hard floor. If it were carpeted, then I don't think that would be as much of a issue.
> 
> I can say one thing. We trained our dog to use the bathroom on a little rug we keep in the hallway at night. Now, I think if we did have carpet she'd see the whole house as a bathroom and it wouldn't work out well for us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hate and love carpet. The sound dampening as well as the feel of carpet vs hardware floor on a cold morning.... However, with a year and a half year old... Carpet would be such a hassle. Also, watching my cats run for their life from him on hardwood floors is hilarious.


y'all need one of these:



picks up about a half liter of dog hair per day - hardwood floors + area rugs.

bought it from robotshop for $350. best. purchase. ever.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Official Carpet in room pics












On the off topic topic. I am a Slovakian living in Ireland.
Back home it's a bit of a mix. Wood, laminate and carpets.

Over here, mostly carpet and tiles in the kitchen.
I'm renting and 90% of the time you get manky carpets
in a rented property due to the fact that landlords are tight bastards.
And as previously mentioned you would pay more for hardwood flooring.

Personally I love the look of a wooden floor, but prefer the feel of a carpet.
In reality... Don't care, girlfriend has OCD. Everything is CLEAN!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> y'all need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> picks up about a half liter of dog hair per day - hardwood floors + area rugs.
> 
> bought it from robotshop for $350. best. purchase. ever.


I thought bout picking something like that up, but, I hear they tend to die fairly quick (6 months).

My ol'lady picked up one of these the other week with reusable pads.



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shark-Easy-Spray-Steam-Mop-DLX/39082884?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_top&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=AOi0AFx-a9uYxArytxVMDQ&category=&client_guid=d07952da-78b9-47d0-8980-f587d86d5edb&customer_id_enc=&config_id=106&parent_item_id=8065570&guid=4ed867b9-54ef-4a95-bcb0-10c9d2248428&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.0&findingMethod=p13n

With these pads... (The pads were for the swifter version of it I think. Works great though)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shark-S3501-Steam-Mop-Replacement-Pads/16439803

Thing is a beast. I don't think I've seen our floors as clean as they get after using this.

It's totally pro.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I thought bout picking something like that up, but, I hear they tend to die fairly quick (6 months).


buying from robotshop = 1 year OEM warranty + 4 additional years of robotshop warranty= 5 total.

I had it sent back when it chewed up the drive belt early on (pre-carpet fringe firmware update). would've done it myself ($20 belt), but i wanted to keep the warranty. it has run over 1000 times. I've put in new batteries, and put on new wheels when they went bald (about 1hr run per day * 3+ years).

Mine has been awesome. can't speak for others.


----------



## JambonJovi

Official Computer Room/Household upkeep thread


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Official Computer Room/Household upkeep thread


Hahahahha









In all seriousness though, carpet belongs in the bedroom, everywhere else tiles and hardwood. Right now I am working on a project where I am putting stainless steel tiles in bathroom. Its gonna be a very nice "dark themed" and modern looking of course (and expensive). Cannot wait...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> buying from robotshop = 1 year OEM warranty + 4 additional years of robotshop warranty= 5 total.
> 
> I had it sent back when it chewed up the drive belt early on (pre-carpet fringe firmware update). would've done it myself ($20 belt), but i wanted to keep the warranty. it has run over 1000 times. I've put in new batteries, and put on new wheels when they went bald (about 1hr run per day * 3+ years).
> 
> Mine has been awesome. can't speak for others.


Yea, a 5 year warranty isn't bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Official Computer Room/Household upkeep thread


Clean house means a clean rig.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Did you make that desk? Lol it looks just like mine.. we must have used the same page as inspiration


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Did you make that desk? Lol it looks just like mine.. we must have used the same page as inspiration


Yeah I made it. Found some DIYs on Google. Pics of yours?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah I made it. Found some DIYs on Google. Pics of yours?








What kind of wood did you use for yours?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Looks great! What kind of wood did you use? I think mine was some kind of pine. Mine seems to have more knots


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Looks great! What kind of wood did you use? I think mine was some kind of pine. Mine seems to have more knots


I used pine as well. And the reason mine has less knots is because i went through Home Depot's entire pile to fine the four perfect boards


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I used pine as well. And the reason mine has less knots is because i went through Home Depot's entire pile to fine the four perfect boards


Haha I did the same thing but got lazy on the last one. Those things are heavy









Best thing about this DIY desk is if I get tired of it, I can just buy the wood and stain it to my liking again


----------



## Jeemil89

Re arranged the room a bit. Sry for bad pic quality (taken with iPhone)


----------



## jameschisholm

Looks great, liking the speakers.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of wood did you use for yours?


May I ask the length and the width of the boards and what thickness?

What are you using as end pieces to hold the boards up?

Any issues with flexing?

What finish did you use?

Ever thought of filling in the lines to blend the boards as one?

Anyone care to link the DIY page? Thanks!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> May I ask the length and the width of the boards and what thickness?
> 
> What are you using as end pieces to hold the boards up?
> 
> Any issues with flexing?
> 
> Ever thought of filling in the lines to blend the boards as one?


1. 8 ft by 7.25". 3/4 inch thickness
2. I made some braces, see here


3. Nope no flexing

4. I did think about that, but It doesn't bother me at all the way it is so i haven't bothered.


----------



## jason793

Just finished getting this setup in the new place.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Just finished getting this setup in the new place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was tempted to say the Samsung's were the star of the show until I saw that Wacom,







very clean setup


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Just finished getting this setup in the new place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You don't have enough screens.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> All the latest additions, dont mind my mess lol


Is that the Ikea Bekant?

If it is, would you mind telling me 2 dimensions? The depth on the long side, and the depth from the curve to the corner. I'm trying to figure out if it's deep enough for my monitor stand.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is that the Ikea Bekant?
> 
> If it is, would you mind telling me 2 dimensions? The depth on the long side, and the depth from the curve to the corner. I'm trying to figure out if it's deep enough for my monitor stand.


I want to say yes lol, I dont totally remember the name of it. But not a problem I can measure it later once I get home from work!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is that the Ikea Bekant?
> 
> If it is, would you mind telling me 2 dimensions? The depth on the long side, and the depth from the curve to the corner. I'm trying to figure out if it's deep enough for my monitor stand.


Might help ya:



Sourced from Hardforum


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is that the Ikea Bekant?
> 
> If it is, would you mind telling me 2 dimensions? The depth on the long side, and the depth from the curve to the corner. I'm trying to figure out if it's deep enough for my monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say yes lol, I dont totally remember the name of it. But not a problem I can measure it later once I get home from work!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Is that the Ikea Bekant?
> 
> If it is, would you mind telling me 2 dimensions? The depth on the long side, and the depth from the curve to the corner. I'm trying to figure out if it's deep enough for my monitor stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Might help ya:
> 
> 
> 
> Sourced from Hardforum
Click to expand...

Ah, they made it a lot more shallow.







Suppose I could always put my monitors in the corner for the extra depth.

Thanks!


----------



## emsj86

So I want to up my monitor setup. What's recommended 1440p monitor for gaming ? Bf4, h1z1 , insurgency games like that


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I want to up my monitor setup. What's recommended 1440p monitor for gaming ? Bf4, h1z1 , insurgency games like that


if u can post what rig u got , or put the sig rig . so we can help.
even better to make new thread for it.


----------



## emsj86

I'll make a new thread. But I'm pretty sure I have done the dog in rig builder.


----------



## corry29

New case. Retired the Antec 1200. The H440 Case is really good with wire managment!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Finally got the Ergotech Freedom Arm installed on my ASUS PB287Q 4k Monitor. This arm is awesome and works great!


----------



## atarione

still not enough speakers?????? doubtless could fit a few more in here???







refinished my monitor shelf the other day..

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/desk_zpsetiao2ns.jpg.html

and my Sony TA-N77ES, TA-E77ESD, 700ES,730ES, SDP-777ES ..etc.

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/tan77eslamps3_zps5c8c9f17.jpg.html


----------



## Chargeit

Speaker hording.


----------



## longroadtrip

Got rid of the corner desk...still waiting on a few items to arrive, but hopefully after this, it will finally be done...(still have to tackle cable management too!







)

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6621_zpsacgcu6ys.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6623_zpsllq3pjeo.jpg.html


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Awesome spot! Love it!!









Those action figures on the top right hand corner of the first pic are from WoW?!


----------



## longroadtrip

Game of Thrones Legacy Collections 1 & 2 (+ limited edition glow in the dark White Walker)

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6629_zpsw2it7len.jpg.html


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Game of Thrones Legacy Collections 1 & 2 (+ limited edition glow in the dark White Walker)
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6629_zpsw2it7len.jpg.html


I'll take them all + the monitor


----------



## Bearink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Got rid of the corner desk...still waiting on a few items to arrive, but hopefully after this, it will finally be done...(still have to tackle cable management too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/longroadtrip/media/IMG_6623_zpsllq3pjeo.jpg.html


Real tight fit, looks great !
Also love the monitor


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Hi All,

New to this thread, and still kinda newbish to the whole forum.

This is my current setup as of 1/29/15. i didn't pay too much attention to detail, just really wanted to move my tower from my desk to the floor. I do still have a limited budget since I am 16, lol, so better desks, cables, and such would have to wait.









I love the setups that are posted on here and hope you all feel the same!


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread, and still kinda newbish to the whole forum.
> 
> This is my current setup as of 1/29/15. i didn't pay too much attention to detail, just really wanted to move my tower from my desk to the floor. I do still have a limited budget since I am 16, lol, so better desks, cables, and such would have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the setups that are posted on here and hope you all feel the same!


Decent set up you got there buddy,

but most important, welcome to OCN


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Decent set up you got there buddy,
> 
> but most important, welcome to OCN


Lol thanks.

Is it only most people's dream to have 3 or 4 1440p monitors, a nice big and clean desk, and a beast machine to run it all?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Lol thanks.
> 
> Is it only most people's dream to have 3 or 4 1440p monitors, a nice big and clean desk, and a beast machine to run it all?


Its at least 99% of ours lol..


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread, and still kinda newbish to the whole forum.
> 
> This is my current setup as of 1/29/15. i didn't pay too much attention to detail, just really wanted to move my tower from my desk to the floor. I do still have a limited budget since I am 16, lol, so better desks, cables, and such would have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the setups that are posted on here and hope you all feel the same!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big images


I love the Wookie Jesus poster


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I love the Wookie Jesus poster


Lol thanks, I get a lot of comments about that xD.


----------



## jgarcia

Still looking for a new desk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New to this thread, and still kinda newbish to the whole forum.
> 
> This is my current setup as of 1/29/15. i didn't pay too much attention to detail, just really wanted to move my tower from my desk to the floor. I do still have a limited budget since I am 16, lol, so better desks, cables, and such would have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the setups that are posted on here and hope you all feel the same!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good to me, I had a slightly bigger folding table for my desk when I was the same age. Don't live with it like I did lol, I'd make it a priority and you'll be glad you did.

Also +1 for highschool of the dead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgarcia*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2334291/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a new desk. Any suggestions?


How big and what type? I'd suggest whatever solid piece of table top you can get your hands on and make/buy the legs to fit.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgarcia*
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a new desk. Any suggestions?


Really nice chair. Get the biggest desk you can fit in that room, I recommend wood, but sometimes industrial style desks made from steel are awesome.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgarcia*
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a new desk. Any suggestions?


I'd suggest going to your local Habitat Restore or Salvation Army. Sometimes you can get really good deals there. I picked up a desk set from Habitat that was given to them by a bank. 75 bucks for about 25 feet of desk. I'm fairly happy with it.









How are you liking your Stinkyboard?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd suggest going to your local Habitat Restore or Salvation Army. Sometimes you can get really good deals there. I picked up a desk set from Habitat that was given to them by a bank. 75 bucks for about 25 feet of desk. I'm fairly happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking your Stinkyboard?


The guy has a 400 dollar chair, doubt he'll be up for a trip to the salvation army lol

Haven't seen you on steam in a while. what's new bra?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The guy has a 400 dollar chair, doubt he'll be up for a trip to the salvation army lol
> 
> Haven't seen you on steam in a while. what's new bra?


I have a 650 dollar chair.









Not much just work is crazy. Message me on Steam sometime. I'm on right now.


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looks good to me, I had a slightly bigger folding table for my desk when I was the same age. Don't live with it like I did lol, I'd make it a priority and you'll be glad you did.
> 
> Also +1 for highschool of the dead


Lol thanks, I'll be sure to invest in a good desk. Also, can't believe you saw the HOTD pictures. Sure they're in plain sight, but no one I think would properly recognize them.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Hi All,


First of all welcome to the forums. Second, that is a sweet looking rig!

Could I make some aesthetic suggestions?

1] Take up all those cables underneath, and mount them to the underside of the desk, or wall at the back using something like these http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JVWDP8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=QA4MHZ4LYJOP&coliid=I3CCQL9L5IK0AS , just to make them out of sight.

2] Show off that amazing Rig! put it on the right side of the desk man!

3] have the 2 Monitors the same height? and closer together maybe

4] rgb LED strip mounted underneath the desk

What sort of desks you looking at?


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> First of all welcome to the forums. Second, that is a sweet looking rig!
> 
> Could I make some aesthetic suggestions?
> 
> 1] Take up all those cables underneath, and mount them to the underside of the desk, or wall at the back using something like these http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JVWDP8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=QA4MHZ4LYJOP&coliid=I3CCQL9L5IK0AS , just to make them out of sight.
> 
> 2] Show off that amazing Rig! put it on the right side of the desk man!
> 
> 3] have the 2 Monitors the same height? and closer together maybe
> 
> 4] rgb LED strip mounted underneath the desk
> 
> What sort of desks you looking at?


Thanks! Really some nice input. To answer your questions in order:

1) Since I plan on getting a new desk soon / upgrading my pc. The cables don't matter at the moment, but those surely will become helpful when I do do that.

2) I actually had put the rig on my desk before, but it caused me to completely trash my desk with stuff since it wasn't easy to clean off, lol.

3) I constantly change the height and position of my main monitor dependent on whether I am playing a game, playing CS:GO, watching YouTube, foruming, etc. So for showcasing you're right, I should do that, but for practical use I just move it so much that it would just be irritating to have it there, lol.

4) Would be nice on my new desk!

For Desks, I was hoping to get an Ikea desk. "They look good and are cheaper!" I had looked at a few models with the screw-on legs and table tops, but the only one that suited my fancy were the deeper ones. However to get those, I would need to get two to satisfy the width of the desk (i.e: Putting my PC on there) and that would require me to move to the right wall, move my bed, and get rid of the nightstand my parents just bought me a few months ago, which if it wasn't there, I would use part of my desk as a night stand since it would be right near my bed, lol.
















Edit: Other than buying an Ikea desk, just something that has a lot of room underneath, no drawers, just table top. I was even thinking about building my own desk to fit what I needed, which sure as hell would be a nice DIY for me and my Dad.


----------



## jameschisholm

So maybe an L-shape desk where the widest part would only just meet the nightstand and not take over it would be the most ideal


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgarcia*
> 
> Lol thanks, I'll be sure to invest in a good desk. Also, can't believe you saw the HOTD pictures. Sure they're in plain sight, but no one I think would properly recognize them.


We got a few anime fans in these woods


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


Why repost the same pic but with a whited out area?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Here are a few photos of my working table and my computer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Ops, I thought I havent posted this photo, my bad. I whited out the construction site, now the building is complete though.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yeah scaffolding isn't pretty


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So maybe an L-shape desk where the widest part would only just meet the nightstand and not take over it would be the most ideal


I had actually already looked at the only L shaped desk that would work with the depth, and after arranging it over and over again, the L was just too big for my room. My room is 10 ft x 12 ft, so there's not much I can work with, lol.


----------



## jameschisholm

Corner desk with a side hutch?

Also taken another photo with my TV on too, (forgot last time)


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Corner desk with a side hutch?
> 
> Also taken another photo with my TV on too, (forgot last time)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol looks beautiful.







I see what you mean about organizing that cables under the desk. I hear Ikea sells little baskets you can lay the wires in to keep them from dangling?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Lol looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about organizing that cables under the desk. I hear Ikea sells little baskets you can lay the wires in to keep them from dangling?




They're like $10, good for putting a surge protector up in there and putting the cable slack bundles in it


----------



## jameschisholm

Yup I'm using the IKEA signum cable tray as we speak


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Thought I'd share the paint job I did for my case. Before I had two "Racing Stripes" on there, but they were made from chalk pen, lol. I primed this for a blue coat, but decided to keep it white. I wasn't able to keep much from spilling out of the line (behind masking tape) but I'd say this is at least a 3 foot job,
















Spoiler: Fancy Racing Stripes


----------



## Gavush

I like it. Overall a great looking rig.


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I like it. Overall a great looking rig.


Lol I wish I was smart and got an RM model PSU instead for Fully-Modular support, then get some blue para-cord cables.







Maybe next time!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Lol I wish I was smart and got an RM model PSU instead for Fully-Modular support, then get some blue para-cord cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time!


You can get extensions.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Extension-Connector-PP07-IDE6BA/dp/B00H45K4Y6/ref=pd_sim_pc_17?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VP4DH7XKXQ13Y3HXZYV

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Extension-Motherboard-PP07-MBBA/dp/B00HWQUK96/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_img_y


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah I made it. Found some DIYs on Google. Pics of yours?


Where did you get your info to make the desk? I'd like to give this a try myself.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Where did you get your info to make the desk? I'd like to give this a try myself.


https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1ASUC_enUS580US580&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=diy%20desk


----------



## Remix65

hey, people. it's been over a year since i was active in this thread. has anything changed?

just looking at what's the average rig nowadays.

is my rig obsolete? lol

any breakthrough parts that come out lately?

i was thinking of upgrading to 4k monitors but that won't happen for at least a year until gpu's catch up...

everyone comfortable with their rigs and left? or people still active?


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey, people. it's been over a year since i was active in this thread. has anything changed?
> 
> just looking at what's the average rig nowadays.
> 
> is my rig obsolete? lol
> 
> any breakthrough parts that come out lately?
> 
> i was thinking of upgrading to 4k monitors but that won't happen for at least a year until gpu's catch up...
> 
> everyone comfortable with their rigs and left? or people still active?


Well from what I'm reading, it's definitely not old. I'm actually upgrading to a 3770k soon from a 3570k, lol. The only thing that may need to be updated is the GPU then you may be good. ^_^

On another note, I'm considering building my own desk with the pc built inside. Kinda like this:



I'm pretty sure I might use wood, but if there is something like this material from an IKEA desk, it would be great to know. I really want to do wood, but I feel like something like that would be nice, sleek, and "clean."


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey, people. it's been over a year since i was active in this thread. has anything changed?
> 
> just looking at what's the average rig nowadays.
> 
> is my rig obsolete? lol
> 
> any breakthrough parts that come out lately?
> 
> i was thinking of upgrading to 4k monitors but that won't happen for at least a year until gpu's catch up...
> 
> everyone comfortable with their rigs and left? or people still active?


Not over a year







, I remember you from sometime in fall last year haha. Maybe 6-7 months max.

For your rig maybe a change in GPUs if they're holding you back, otherwise you can wait for Skylake in the very near future, some specs on the motherboard series were leaked the other day .


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Well from what I'm reading, it's definitely not old. I'm actually upgrading to a 3770k soon from a 3570k, lol. The only thing that may need to be updated is the GPU then you may be good. ^_^
> 
> On another note, I'm considering building my own desk with the pc built inside. Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I might use wood, but if there is something like this material from an IKEA desk, it would be great to know. I really want to do wood, but I feel like something like that would be nice, sleek, and "clean."



actually i just updated my sig. my old 15" i use for my music stuff died. and i sold my 6970 to free up slots for sound card and pci-e usb 3.0.

my gpus probably need updating but i want to upgrade to new tech that can comfortably handle 4k cause that's what i'm aiming for. how is the gpu world now? any real technology that has come up warranting an upgrade? i'm not a gamer. the only reason i have dual cards is for the sake of 10 gazillion monitors. i had the 6970 help the multi-monitor set up as the dual cards did some xfire gaming but gaming i think would turn off some monitors so i decided to quit gaming.

3770k? i thought by now something better is the standard. i upgraded to the 3770k because my amd motherboard died and haswell was just coming out so i got a deal. i guess the 3770k has been ok but i'm not really getting the most out of it being stock.

Desk build would be nice. Not an option for me since i move my pc a lot. have pcs gotten smaller?

how is windows 8.1 doing? how are windows phones? anything breakthrough in the window phone market? i'm still on windows 7 lol. i like the phones and apps. how are windows 8 apps?
the only reason i got a multi monitor setup is to be able to multitask but the apps on the phone allow me to do just that while on the go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Not over a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I remember you from sometime in fall last year haha. Maybe 6-7 months max.
> 
> For your rig maybe a change in GPUs if they're holding you back, otherwise you can wait for Skylake in the very near future, some specs on the motherboard series were leaked the other day .


it's been a while. i used to regularly post in the thread. on pretty much every page. but it's been a long time since i did that.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, my desk and...
> 
> 
> ...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


i like the cable management.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I had portrait! but it sucked for regular desktop ussage... web browsing, writing word docs was impossible, etc lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was some fast way to switch between portrait and landscape for gaming / desktop use....


i actually cannot go back to landscape. i find portrait to be perfect all senses compared to landscape.

you can always get a landscape setup and have it above your portrait lol.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1ASUC_enUS580US580&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=diy%20desk


Very funny...


----------



## Chargeit

I moved from my Tt Esports Poseidon w/brown to a Das Pro 4 w/brown (still not sure if I'm keeping this one). I also changed out my Corsair M40 mouse for a Logitech G700s (G700s ftw). Not very flashy, but, it works.


----------



## DarkSwordsman

@Remix65

I actually skipped over the second 7950, lol. You can probably run tests to check, but that might be fine for a year or two with the new 4k games. ^_^ If you were to upgrade, I would recommend SLI 970s but there's the 3.5 GB issue, otherwise, a single 980 might be good, maybe even SLI GTX 960s. If you want AMD, the 290xs are pretty cheap because of the 970 issue, so you can slap two of those in your system.

As far as needing space for monitors, Nvidia cards can do up to 4 monitors, and I'm pretty sure AMD cards are limited only by how many outputs there are. Otherwise, many board manufacturers allow iGPU Multi-Monitor. I had used it when my 770's HDMI wasn't working, really for extra monitors, and I use it now for the VGA 4:3 Dell I have, the others are two DVI and a Display Port. As far as more than 4 monitors, an AMD card should let you do it from the GPU, otherwise you may have the iGPU option. ^_^


----------



## Lustrose

Updated my desk setup since the last time I posted in here haha.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Well from what I'm reading, it's definitely not old. I'm actually upgrading to a 3770k soon from a 3570k, lol. The only thing that may need to be updated is the GPU then you may be good. ^_^
> 
> On another note, I'm considering building my own desk with the pc built inside. Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I might use wood, but if there is something like this material from an IKEA desk, it would be great to know. I really want to do wood, but I feel like something like that would be nice, sleek, and "clean."


some pics i got from yahoo images




now you got me thinking of building a desk too lol. but i'd have to slide my unopned tower, flush, in there. i like my rackmount case. i just hate that it doesn't have a window.


----------



## Buehlar

Beautifully done man! Like it a lot.


----------



## therawview

Also here is a video of my office setup


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> hey, people. it's been over a year since i was active in this thread. has anything changed?
> 
> just looking at what's the average rig nowadays.
> 
> is my rig obsolete? lol
> 
> any breakthrough parts that come out lately?
> 
> i was thinking of upgrading to 4k monitors but that won't happen for at least a year until gpu's catch up...
> 
> everyone comfortable with their rigs and left? or people still active?
> 
> 
> 
> Well from what I'm reading, it's definitely not old. *I'm actually upgrading to a 3770k soon from a 3570k*, lol.
> -snip-
Click to expand...

I doubt you'll notice a difference but sure. I went from a 2500k to a 2700k, haven't really noticed a difference personally.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is a video of my office setup


Pretty clean.

Can you not run the monitor wires down the center post?

Also, does the stereo work out well like that? Does the sound feel like it's coming from where it should? Does it feel like you have a proper center?

It looks really good. I love a nice clean desk.


----------



## therawview

It just did not seem like that big of a deal to run them on either side and I had concerns about drilling a hole where all the weight is sitting. Also the speakers have room corrections that allow me to have them at this angle without having phase issues and the speaker stands swivel.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It just did not seem like that big of a deal to run them on either side and I had concerns about drilling a hole where all the weight is sitting. Also the speakers have room corrections that allow me to have them at this angle without having phase issues and the speaker stands swivel.


The only reason I even noticed them is because I have triple monitors and was able to finally get them ran to where the wires are hidden from view. One of those things that after messing with and thinking about starts sticking out. Getting those wires out of view give the appearance of the monitors floating which is pretty sweet. Still, they look good as is.

I was mainly wondering because they were extended out past your monitors and very far apart. Seems less then ideal for proper stereo imaging and sound stage. If it sounds right though, that's what matters.

It's a really nice looking setup.


----------



## rluker5

it's fairly simple, just my avatar. I should upgrade my "desk" - that board with pads fitted to the chair's arms, but it works well enough. The tv is just big enough to fill the lenses of my glasses from where I sit. even though the chair rotates it is still a pain to climb out from under that tv. the mount extends 25". the immersion was a little disorienting at first but not for long, and the 4k has a dpi similar to a mid to low range monitor.


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I doubt you'll notice a difference but sure. I went from a 2500k to a 2700k, haven't really noticed a difference personally.


I actually do video and audio as well as live streaming. Currently my 3570k does a good job, but with my 144hz monitor it's hard to keep the fps up while even doing a 720p @ 30 FPS stream. I've thought about using shadow play, but I think I'd still buy the 3770k for video and other rendering purposes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is a video of my office setup


I was going to ask you what monitors those are. They have the same kind of bezel as my ASUS VG248QE, though slimmer, but knowing that you probably do video and audio more than gaming, I'd guess they're not that. Plus they seem 1440p. lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> I was going to ask you what monitors those are. They have the same kind of bezel as my ASUS VG248QE, though slimmer, but knowing that you probably do video and audio more than gaming, I'd guess they're not that. Plus they seem 1440p. lol


According to the text in the Youtube video he posted, they're Asus VN279Q, which are 1920x1080.


----------



## Shadow460

Nothing special to say about mine


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow460*
> 
> Nothing special to say about mine


looks very nice and clean. Love the G510







I got the 510s


----------



## MocoIMO

Built a new desk today







(can't decide on a stain though) & still need to hook my NAS units/consoles on the shelving below. Sorry for the crappy last shot, dog bumped into me


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Built a new desk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't decide on a stain though) & still need to hook my NAS units/consoles on the shelving below. Sorry for the crappy last shot, dog bumped into me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work. Where can I buy the drawers you used as a base? And the shelf underneath? I want to try the same thing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Nice work. Where can I buy the drawers you used as a base? And the shelf underneath? I want to try the same thing.


I'll venture a guess at Ikea's "Alex" drawer lineup for the drawers. As for the shelf in the middle, my guess is the Besta "Shelf unit/height extension unit"


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Nice work. Where can I buy the drawers you used as a base? And the shelf underneath? I want to try the same thing.


Thanks and @WhiteWulfe was 100% right with the Ikea Alex Drawer units and Besta shelf


----------



## readbeard308

So here's my space. It's not as nice as some of y'all's rigs. Please excuse the Umbrella corp. symbol. I was 15 and I thought it would be the coolest thing.


----------



## Senate707

Just moved so its still a work in progress.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll venture a guess at Ikea's "Alex" drawer lineup for the drawers. As for the shelf in the middle, my guess is the Besta "Shelf unit/height extension unit"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Thanks and @WhiteWulfe was 100% right with the Ikea Alex Drawer units and Besta shelf


Thanks guys. Due to the fact that the nearest store to me is a 3 1/2 hour drive at best, and given the cost of shipping it lists, I may end up just buying *this* instead of going the DIY route.


----------



## semajha

I'm not gonna lie, I chuckled a bit at the umbrella corps graffiti. lol


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thanks guys. Due to the fact that the nearest store to me is a 3 1/2 hour drive at best, and given the cost of shipping it lists, I may end up just buying *this* instead of going the DIY route.


That's not a bad option for the ride. I personally just hate the particle board tops, they always failed to last under my conditions of use(My usage is everyday[15hrs+], frequent client builds, etc)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> That's not a bad option for the ride. I personally just hate the particle board tops, they always failed to last under my conditions of use(My usage is everyday[15hrs+], frequent client builds, etc)


^This, even 4-6 hrs daily from myself I wore out two previous particle board tops from ikea. They're fragile if anything drops on them and scratch really easily. Their solid butcherblocks and better coated counter-tops are what you'd want to look at.


----------



## kjrayo18

Think im finally done for now maybe a new mouse later on just cant find a good wireless one atm


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Think im finally done for now maybe a new mouse later on just cant find a good wireless one atm


Here is the mouse you're looking for...

*Logitech G700s*
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G700s-910-003584-Rechargeable-Gaming/dp/B00BFOEY3Y

Set it to 1000Hz polling, normal, not gaming power mode so that it shuts off when not in use. (Fully customizable DPI, up to 8200







)

I get 2 days use out of a charge. It might go more but that's when I charge it. I read of people taking it longer.

It will give you the 25% and 10% warning before it really needs to be recharged. Rechargeable batteries drop voltage quickly then stabilize. Devices see this as the battery dying when in reality it isn't.

You can also pick up a pack of rechargeable batteries and just replace the battery as needed.

That's the best wireless mouse you're going to get since you are paying for the mouse and not stupid charger bases and LED. Oh, and it can also be used plugged in while you charge it. Though, it is less then ideal using it like that.

It's heavy for a mouse, and you'll want at least average sized hands. It took me about a week before I realized I was no longer thinking about using it. At that point I was thinking of it as the best mouse I've ever owned.

Using this thing will make you realize just how absurd the idea of using a corded mouse in this day and age is.


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Here is the mouse you're looking for...
> 
> *Logitech G700s*
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G700s-910-003584-Rechargeable-Gaming/dp/B00BFOEY3Y
> 
> Set it to 1000Hz polling, normal, not gaming power mode so that it shuts off when not in use. (Fully customizable DPI, up to 8200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I get 2 days use out of a charge. It might go more but that's when I charge it. I read of people taking it longer.
> 
> It will give you the 25% and 10% warning before it really needs to be recharged. Rechargeable batteries drop voltage quickly then stabilize. Devices see this as the battery dying when in reality it isn't.
> 
> You can also pick up a pack of rechargeable batteries and just replace the battery as needed.
> 
> That's the best wireless mouse you're going to get since you are paying for the mouse and not stupid charger bases and LED. Oh, and it can also be used plugged in while you charge it. Though, it is less then ideal using it like that.
> 
> It's heavy for a mouse, and you'll want at least average sized hands. It took me about a week before I realized I was no longer thinking about using it. At that point I was thinking of it as the best mouse I've ever owned.
> 
> Using this thing will make you realize just how absurd the idea of using a corded mouse in this day and age is.


It's nice and all but it's way to big and to many buttons lol I'm looking for one like a deathadder but thanks anyways ???


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I don't really use the buttons. Well, I set the right side top two buttons to page up and page down. Hard to use a mouse without it now, and the first mouse I've owned that I used those buttons on oddly enough.

It's a fair sized mouse without a doubt... My hands are average and it fits fairly comfortably. At first it was odd coming from a smaller mouse.







Yea, it is kind of a whopper.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hrmm. They must have changed the design of the 700 because I have one and its just black, and the leds are this weird green.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrmm. They must have changed the design of the 700 because I have one and its just black, and the leds are this weird green.


Yea. It's the newest version. G700s, vs G700.

I think the main differences are aesthetics. I was kind of worried about the wacky graphic design, but, once in place and not being lit up by a flash it's very subtle and looks good.

I bought it as a suggestion from a friend that has the G700. Really great mouse.

*I just picked up a G602 the other day on sale for $50 for my ol'lady. She only mmo's and I think that one will be perfect for her once she gets used to the size (








).


----------



## phillyd

I tried the G700s and was not a fan of the shape. Felt like I was twisting my hand all weird. I switched to the G602 and I love it.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried the G700s and was not a fan of the shape. Felt like I was twisting my hand all weird. I switched to the G602 and I love it.


Curious, did you use it for a while before switching? It took at least a week before it started feeling natural. I know I see a lot of people get new peripherals and return them before they gave them a chance.

Good to know the G602 worked out for you. I couldn't pass it up at $50 shipped.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I liked my G700, but at the time I think I had originally picked it up as a replacement for my old SteelSeries WoW mouse. Works great as an HTPC mouse though! I might give it another shot, especially since there's a new/tweaked version. Still have a tendency of preferring wired mice though, but that's probably just my personal preference ^_^

Either way, I'm wanting to replace this M95 I have.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, it's a different mouse without a doubt.

I've always hated corded mice. It always feels like I'm fighting it, even when setup correctly. A mouse that's wireless with the performance of a wired mouse was a win on my part.

It is one of those mice that at least for me took getting used to. It's heavy, oddly shaped, and does twist in your hands at first. I also seemed to press the rear bottom button for the first week or so of use when picking it up to move it.

I fought through all of the early annoyances and now can't be happier with it. That seems to be fairly common. I read where people got it, found it awkward to use, and then fell in love with it.

It isn't perfect, but, I can't think of much that is. I guess you're always going to have to deal with something for the convenience of wireless.

If I could change one thing, I'd take something like a 250hr battery life. Even charging every two days gets old.

I did buy some rechargeable batteries when I first got it in case I need them in a pinch. I was just going to switch out when I needed, but, the ones I bought are heavier then the one included (wish I had thought of that). It might not be by much, but, with the mouse already being heavy, I don't want to add more weight, or continually adjusting the weight.

If you like wired mice, then I don't see much reason to not use them on a desktop. I wish I felt the same because they're pretty much plug in and forget.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Biggest issue I tend to run into with wired mice is so many of them are so darn light!! I actually prefer a heavier (and larger) mouse. Ignoring some of the qc issues they had, the steelseries wow ctaclysm mouse was pretty close to what I wanted. Sadly the version that came after that one was horrible (loose button tops, cheap buttons, even worse software than before,etc).

It didn't take me much time at all to get used to the g700, but then again at the time I was already used to a mouse many considered awkward. Like you said though, the semi-regular charging sure gets old fast


----------



## Chargeit

I moved to wireless mice about 8 years ago. I used those Logitech M'series mice for years.

About a year ago I decided to give wired mice a try again. I picked up a Corsair M40 on sale pretty cheap ($35 - 40). At first I was able to get it to where I didn't notice the mouse cord. However, moving my rig around, and time caused the wire to start doing more annoying things... Right off the bat the braided cord caught on the side of my mouse pad and required something to keep it from touching it. It started refusing to stay where I wanted it. Things like that. I decided to change back to wireless.

Having used that M40 did show me that I needed to get a good gaming mouse even if wireless. I mentioned to to a friend online and he said he used the G700 and really liked it. I checked Amazon and the G700s was selling for $68 shipped. I checked the professional and public reviews and they all seemed positive. Picked it up and works out great for me.

I think I liked a liter mouse. I removed all the weights from my M40. However, the old M'series mice I used were so small that I used them with a finger tip grip. The Corsair M40 was kind of in between size wise. I used a hybrid finger/claw grip on it. Both of those types of mice worked with grip types that favor a liter mouse... Holding the mice like this made side buttons less useful.

This G700s is larger then any mouse I've used in recent memory. It's also heavier. I pretty much palm grip the G700s (Maybe more like in between finger and/or palm depends). The benefit of this being much better control and precision on my part. It also makes using the side buttons natural.

You have to be on the charging. I'm pretty good about remembering those types of things... If I weren't it could be a issue. I was able to set it up last night charging in a way that allowed me to use it comfortably while charging/plugged in.


----------



## Regnitto

I've always preferred wired mouse/keyboard. I don't like to deal with charging/changing batteries, and every one I've ever had had some seriously bad wireless lag (of course they've always been cheap ones too). I like my Death Adder, but it is too light, and I would like the option to have more than 3500dpi. I've been looking into getting a Logitech G502 Proteus Core to replace it soon. 12000 dpi and adjustable weights


----------



## Sterling Archer

After I clena up my desk I'll snap a pic. Nothing impressive though


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> I've always preferred wired mouse/keyboard. I don't like to deal with charging/changing batteries, and *every one I've ever had had some seriously bad wireless lag* (of course they've always been cheap ones too). I like my Death Adder, but it is too light, and I would like the option to have more than 3500dpi. I've been looking into getting a Logitech G502 Proteus Core to replace it soon. 12000 dpi and adjustable weights


That's the beauty of the G700/700s. They can be set up to 1000Hz polling rate. It's a wireless that doesn't have input lag and pretty much performs as a wired mouse, without the wire. The DPI goes up to 8200, but, I run it at 1400 myself. 1400 offers me the best control in both windows and games.

I guess I got used to dealing with batteries over the years so I don't mind the idea of charging a mouse up, or changing them out... Though without a doubt, this sucker drains them like no other. Price paid for a wireless that games like a wired mouse.


----------



## Azefore

^ Ended up switching from my comfortable CM Sentinel II that's wired and the performance of my G700 to the G602 for whats been my favorite mouse since my original Razer Copperhead.

G602/G700 are slightly too small and light but the battery life on the G602 is amazing with hi cap rechargable Eneloops and the ergonomics are reminiscent of the performance MX mouse. I only miss the size and dpi of my Sentinel, mostly the size.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That's the beauty of the G700/700s. They can be set up to 1000Hz polling rate. It's a wireless that doesn't have input lag and pretty much performs as a wired mouse, without the wire. The DPI goes up to 8200, but, I run it at 1400 myself. 1400 offers me the best control in both windows and games.
> 
> I guess I got used to dealing with batteries over the years so I don't mind the idea of charging a mouse up, or changing them out... Though without a doubt, this sucker drains them like no other. Price paid for a wireless that games like a wired mouse.


they've got the g502 and the g700 both in stock at my local Walmart, for $79.96 each. I know i've seen them cheaper online, but the "right now" convenience factor may come into play when I buy one.

My main thing with the higher dpi is I've noticed in the few games that allow me to turn up resolution scaling my mouse no longer feels "fast enough" (BF4, BFHbeta, Shadow of Mordor res scaling 200%). Also, I started playing around with AMD VSR setting and got my 1080p monitor at 1440p, so we'll see how that affects my mouse feel over the next few days


----------



## Sazexa

Newest change to my setup, is an all-aluminum keyboard casing. It's one of the Vortex TKL casings for my Ducky Shine 3 TKL. Don't mind the potato pictures.


----------



## therawview

More pictures


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> More pictures


----------



## GoldenboyXD

^ Like a pro! Beautifully setup.


----------



## therawview

Thank you


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is such a clean setup, i like it


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therawview*
> 
> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice to see the chair that you left out of the video









Nice setup!


----------



## therawview

The chair is a really great chair. It cost over $800 and has like super padding. They just don't sell it any more. I wish they did because I would buy another one.


----------



## lowfat

If you are willing to spend that kind of coin on a chair, I would try to find a good deal on a Herman Miller Embody. HM chairs last forever. Bought my Aeron for about $1000CAD 7 years ago and it still looks/feels fantastic. The only part on the entire chair that has worn is the arm rests. And they just look shiny instead of dull, no cracks or anything. All their chairs come w/ 11 year warranty IIRC.


----------



## Regnitto

either way, too rich for my blood. I just use hand-me-down chairs after one of my buddies get a new one. then I ghetto mod to add padding (duct taped pillows to the arm rests)


----------



## Azefore

Aye herman miller and steelcase are superb chairs. Used steelcase exclusively at my college and it's been my favorite meshback chair I've used. Haven't gotten the pleasure to try an Aeron, Embody, or Mirra.

Wish I lived close enough to NYC to get in on office liquidations that have Aerons for ~$400-700.


----------



## greg1184




----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*


----------



## ryan t

Been working on my setup a bit. Added the under desk cable management and LED lights this week







.


----------



## ondoy

what monitor are those ?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awww yeah, rockin' the folding table.


----------



## ryan t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> what monitor are those ?


If you're referring to my setup, the main monitor is an Acer H233H, the side monitors are Dell E178FP and a Dell E177FP. I got one for free and another for $15 on craigslist. They are old but surprisingly they still look great. I use them for netflix, music, web pages, and voice comms while gaming. I think the biggest knock against them is the viewing angles aren't spectacular if your way off to one side as you can see in the picture.


----------



## 17mayis

nothing special though


----------



## Hawawaa

Some awesome stations here. Lots of love have been put into your dream machines.









Here is my workstation/game area. New Monitors in spring and graphics cards but for now its still awesome.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, my ol'lady hates that G602. She can't pick it up without pushing the side buttons. I tested it out, and same here. I keep hitting the middle side button. Not sure how people are using this. The side button placement is pretty bad.

On top of that, one of the bottom sliders is pealing off causing it to catch on the bottom of my mouse pad. Guess I'll have to return it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, my ol'lady hates that G602. She can't pick it up without pushing the side buttons. I tested it out, and same here. I keep hitting the middle side button. Not sure how people are using this. The side button placement is pretty bad.
> 
> On top of that, one of the bottom sliders is pealing off causing it to catch on the bottom of my mouse pad. Guess I'll have to return it.


Just sounds like you're just not used to the side buttons, my hand engulfs it and my thumb rests right underneath the middle mark between the G4 and G5 buttons. It doesn't click without me pushing down on the tops of them, from the bottom I have to litterally pull up intentionally and awkwardly to activate them.

The teflon slider sounds like a QC control issue. I own two and neither show wear aside from scratch marks after ~1.25 years.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, my ol'lady hates that G602. She can't pick it up without pushing the side buttons. I tested it out, and same here. I keep hitting the middle side button. Not sure how people are using this. The side button placement is pretty bad.
> 
> On top of that, one of the bottom sliders is pealing off causing it to catch on the bottom of my mouse pad. Guess I'll have to return it.


Why would you need to pick it up while using it?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just sounds like you're just not used to the side buttons, my hand engulfs it and my thumb rests right underneath the middle mark between the G4 and G5 buttons. It doesn't click without me pushing down on the tops of them, from the bottom I have to litterally pull up intentionally and awkwardly to activate them.
> 
> The teflon slider sounds like a QC control issue. I own two and neither show wear aside from scratch marks after ~1.25 years.


I looked at it better. Really, I think you'd need fairly large hands, or, smaller hands for this mouse to really work. Nothing I can do allows me to pick it up naturally and not push those buttons.

It's a comfortable mouse, but man, my thumb always slides into the buttons.

I would keep it and try to work it out, but, that slider makes it a no go. I was able to work it back down... However, that's one of those things that will always be a issue. No point in keeping it really.

*Excuse the dry hands. I wash them way too much.





You can see how my hands land. It seems like no matter what if I hold it comfortable, the bend of my thumb hits those buttons. The middle if I'm up on it, and the rear if I'm more relaxed.

Oh well, guess you can't win them all... I really wanted to get my ol'lady on to a good mouse.

***You pick up the mouse to reposition it.

***Can you believe I've owned that mouse mat for over a year?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Awww yeah, rockin' the folding table.


haha I actually saw one of those at Tiger Direct so its legit.









I originally got it as a temporary thing, but then I ended up liking the room it had. Desks can be expensive. I rather spend the money on my build.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> haha I actually saw one of those at Tiger Direct so its legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally got it as a temporary thing, but then I ended up liking the room it had. Desks can be expensive. I rather spend the money on my build.


Those fold out table do pretty well. Lots of space, and more stable feeling then a Ikea or something without doing something like bolting the Ikea to the wall... Which I did.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> ***You pick up the mouse to reposition it.


Raise DPI or get a bigger mouse pad


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Raise DPI or get a bigger mouse pad


My mouse pad is 17" x 12 3/4".

I'm running a 1400 DPI right now. Plenty fast for me. Oh, 1500 when using that mouse.

You're telling me you never pick up your mouse? To move it over some? I mean, you move your view towards the left, reaching close to the edge of your mouse pad. You then move the mouse to the right while panning your view right? I think you might be misunderstanding what I mean when I say pick it up. I'd be pretty amazed if you never lifted your mouse while using your computer.

It's beyond the point. I pick up my mouse as I use it which means my thumb hits the side buttons. Same thing with my ol'lady. The mouse isn't for us it would seem. I was also having issues hitting the buttons at first on this G700s... However, unlike the G602, I was able to not press the buttons if I thought about it. Even when thinking about not hitting them on the G602 I still hit them.

*Sorry if the above comes off as aggressive. It isn't meant to be.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*


My brother! (potato incoming!)



Temp setup for now (looking into moving, then would build a big built in desk with book shelves and whatnot), but you can never underestimate the use of a good folding table.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I looked at it better. Really, I think you'd need fairly large hands, or, smaller hands for this mouse to really work. Nothing I can do allows me to pick it up naturally and not push those buttons.
> 
> It's a comfortable mouse, but man, my thumb always slides into the buttons.
> 
> I would keep it and try to work it out, but, that slider makes it a no go. I was able to work it back down... However, that's one of those things that will always be a issue. No point in keeping it really.
> 
> *Excuse the dry hands. I wash them way too much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how my hands land. It seems like no matter what if I hold it comfortable, the bend of my thumb hits those buttons. The middle if I'm up on it, and the rear if I'm more relaxed.
> 
> Oh well, guess you can't win them all... I really wanted to get my ol'lady on to a good mouse.


Guess it's just user dependent then. My hands are fair bit larger, finger tips are hanging off the front of M1/M2 buttons and more of the top surface area is covered. My thumb ends a little past the DPI indicator while relaxed/browsing, in heavier usage I semi claw grip it with slightly raised index/middle/thumb but in either case I never end up hitting the side buttons by accident, I can see it being a problem though. All mice are a hit or miss with me personally as well.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's just user dependent then. My hands are fair bit larger, finger tips are hanging off the front of M1/M2 buttons and more of the top surface area is covered. My thumb ends a little past the DPI indicator while relaxed/browsing, in heavier usage I semi claw grip it with slightly raised index/middle/thumb but in either case I never end up hitting the side buttons by accident, I can see it being a problem though. All mice are a hit or miss with me personally as well.


Yea, it just doesn't work well for me. No matter how I try to hold it, I press those buttons. The fact that even when really attempting not to I do, shows it won't work. It isn't a matter of getting used to not pressing it, as much as the way my hand holds it means my thumb always hits the buttons. Or, it slides upwards and hits it.

If the space for your thumb was just a little higher I don't think I'd have the issue.

I will say that other then that, the mouse is comfortable and well balanced. Better balanced then the G700s which is weighted towards the back too much. They should of gone for a length wise battery placement on the G700s.


----------



## Chargeit

OK.

I brought the mouse in with me to work today and it seems to work fine for me here.

I'm guessing the height difference of the two desks (Work desk is higher) and mouse pads (or lack of at work) seem to alter the way I hold the mouse. Also, I don't have to pick up my mouse as much while at work.

It will still take some getting used to, but, it's working well here.

That slider is still kind of sticking out. It isn't really a problem here since I'm not using a cloth mouse pad. Still not sure how I'm going to handle that.

***_I think I figured out what causes it to work for me at work and not at home. *At home, less of my arm is on the desk when using my mouse.* Pretty much wrist up. *At work, my arm is on the desk from right past the elbow up.* Pretty much my mouse and keyboard are placed much further back at work vs home. Having these different arm positions causes me to focus my weight differently when holding the mouse. *This leads to applying pressure to different spots on the mouse in one setup vs the other.* (I hold it much further back at work) It also means at home I use more wrist, and at work I use more arm/wrist when using the mouse._


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan t*
> 
> If you're referring to my setup, the main monitor is an Acer H233H, the side monitors are Dell E178FP and a Dell E177FP. I got one for free and another for $15 on craigslist. They are old but surprisingly they still look great. I use them for netflix, music, web pages, and voice comms while gaming. I think the biggest knock against them is the viewing angles aren't spectacular if your way off to one side as you can see in the picture.


thanks, nice setup...


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I think you need more headphones.









Maybe I should post a new picture, my setup changed a bit. I just need to clean my table first.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1000000 for C&H plushies.


----------



## CptAsian

I hold my G700S with my thumb curved out so it's a lot easier to pick up. This is probably because I use those side buttons a lot both when gaming and when browsing the interwebbies, and because of the way I rest my hand on the mouse pad. I only like to move my wrist, as that feels a lot more accurate to me, and it's also more comfortable. Because of this, I use a really small mouse pad, and I use a DPI of 2500 most of the time, and 4000 when playing a FPS game or something similar with a low in-game sensitivity. And yes, I do have friggin' huge hands.


----------



## premonition08

just moved to a new place


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> 
> just moved to a new place


Got my guitar right next to my desk as well









My 3 monitors work well when i have multiple tabs up.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I hold my G700S with my thumb curved out so it's a lot easier to pick up. This is probably because I use those side buttons a lot both when gaming and when browsing the interwebbies, and because of the way I rest my hand on the mouse pad. I only like to move my wrist, as that feels a lot more accurate to me, and it's also more comfortable. Because of this, I use a really small mouse pad, and I use a DPI of 2500 most of the time, and 4000 when playing a FPS game or something similar with a low in-game sensitivity. And yes, I do have friggin' huge hands.


Yea, I tend to try and finger/claw my mice when not thinking about it. I used a small mouse for so long I'm used to finger tip type grips and end up defaulting to it if I'm not thinking about holding a mouse. With my G700s I try and force more of a palm grip.

I'm using that G602 at work. I hold it kind of like you're doing. Not fully resting my thumb across it as much as making contact with the tip of my thumb. I'm not really pressing the side buttons using it in this setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> My 3 monitors work well when i have multiple tabs up.


Man tell me about it... It's a system shock moving from my home computer to my work computer when doing anything on the net (or doing anything)... I'm used to having all those monitors to place things on and reference. Hell, I can use up 3 monitors quickly, one has no chance. I kind of regret getting triple displays because I don't think I'll be able to go back.


----------



## JKuhn

I changed to some TEK speakers (for some reason they're WAY better than my previous Sony speakers), here's a quick shot of my current setup:



Oh, and don't mind the vignetting, I was too lazy to take the reversing ring off my lens.


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *premonition08*
> 
> 
> 
> just moved to a new place


may i ask what desk that is?


----------



## premonition08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> may i ask what desk that is?


Its a normal office desk, it was given to me by my boss


----------



## Regnitto

just got my new mouse. Logitech G502 Proteus Core


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just got my new mouse. Logitech G502 Proteus Core


Cool man.

If you install the Logitech gaming software, make sure to uninstall bonjour. I have no idea why it's included, but, as far as I can tell it isn't needed.

Otherwise I really like the Logitech software, much easier to use then Corsairs... Not even getting into Link.


----------



## Regnitto

already have the logitech software installed for my G510s keyboard









Plugged in the mouse, the software picked it up immediately, and prompted me for a firmware update.

idk what the bonjour is.....

also, I like the link software for the most part. the UI likes to jumble itself up all the time, and the lighting effects for my h100i are always funky when I first boot up, but other than that it works fine for me.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> just got my new mouse. Logitech G502 Proteus Core


Great choice. Awesome mouse.


----------



## brazilianloser

Was going to buy one more Numerar tabletop from Ikea to expand my setup into a large L shape workstation but sadly it seems that Ikea has phased out their old countertops including the Numerar for some new models.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Great choice. Awesome mouse.


Thanks. There really was no other choice in my mind. It had everything I was looking for in a mouse. weights, high dpi settings, blue, logitech.









Looks really nice next to my Logitech G510s keyboard. And the blue matches my blue-lit gaming rig (see Dream Chaser in my sig)

Once I get the clutter cleared from my desk I'll take some pics (probably this weekend)


----------



## jokrik

Recently moved into my new man cave and got a new desk for it

Still have many stuff to be arranged


__
https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo


__
https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
 by hansen_oe, on Flickr


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Recently moved into my new man cave and got a new desk for it
> 
> Still have many stuff to be arranged
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


Man, I wish I had all that extra space in my computer room.

Sweet setup. Nice floor btw.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Recently moved into my new man cave and got a new desk for it
> 
> Still have many stuff to be arranged
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


Beautiful setup. The "command" position is great. It would make for an awesome speaker setup with plenty of space for proper speaker placement.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Recently moved into my new man cave and got a new desk for it
> 
> Still have many stuff to be arranged
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qRWgfo
> by hansen_oe, on Flickr


Seeing that WD Green Dock sitting so close to the edge of the desk just made me cringe so bad.









Nice setup. That CL case and that room though.


















Edit: Awesome Star Wars collection in the background btw.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*


absolutely perfect


----------



## Jimbags

Not my Computer room but my shed/workshop. Found use for one of the many free Asus Eeebox's I scored. They have an Atom N270 2gb ram. Model is BD-202, Cant even play HD movies :-/ So internet and music for the Shed 
EDIT...Oh running Ubuntu 14.04  Plays minecraft on lowest settings


----------



## EpicPie

^ Try Linux Mint, it's a lot lighter on resources and good for lower spec computers.

http://www.linuxmint.com


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ Try Linux Mint, it's a lot lighter on resources and good for lower spec computers.
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com


I thought about it. What are the main defferences? Ubuntu is working great apart from no HD playback (neither could Win XP). Would I lose or gsin anything significant switching to mint.
BTW +rep for recommendation


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ Try Linux Mint, it's a lot lighter on resources and good for lower spec computers.
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it. What are the main defferences? Ubuntu is working great apart from no HD playback (neither could Win XP). Would I lose or gsin anything significant switching to mint.
> BTW +rep for recommendation
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be a difference between mint and ubuntu, only difference is in the RAM usage.

Though if you have the need for less ram usage, you might benefit from the speediness of Crunchbang. It in some ways can be considered harder to get working, but worth it in the end imo.

And even though development stopped, that ISO image is still good for another year or two.


----------



## maddangerous

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> There shouldn't be a difference between mint and ubuntu, only difference is in the RAM usage.
> 
> Though if you have the need for less ram usage, you might benefit from the speediness of Crunchbang. It in some ways can be considered harder to get working, but worth it in the end imo.
> 
> *And even though development stopped*, that ISO image is still good for another year or two.


Noooo that sucks! crap. Well, thanks for the heads up. Had a lot of fun with that build. Suppose ill keep it running for a year or so.


----------



## Piciato

Hi guys!

Its been awhile since i uploaded my setup. Alot has change and well, here it is! (sorry for potato quality!)










__
https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C


__
https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C


__
https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27


__
https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27


__
https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP


__
https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP


__
https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK


__
https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK


----------



## Sombernightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Its been awhile since i uploaded my setup. Alot has change and well, here it is! (sorry for potato quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK


Dude, where did you get that Thor vs Loki picture? Because I need that. I've never needed anything more than that.


----------



## Piciato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sombernightmare*
> 
> Dude, where did you get that Thor vs Loki picture? Because I need that. I've never needed anything more than that.


i got it from google image, and scale it to an A0 size, printed at a shop nearby.


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Beautiful setup. The "command" position is great. It would make for an awesome speaker setup with plenty of space for proper speaker placement.


True, but I really wanna keep the behind the desk cable tidy and it's been real hard imagine I add a speaker setup
that's because the entry of the room is the opposite of the desk
I dont want people to get in and the first thing they noticed are the cables (I've been zip tying like hell)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/jokrik89/media/IMAG1101_zpswjj2em13.jpg.html



anyone better ideas to hide the cables?
I've been looking for cable spiral cover but none of the store nearby has it in stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Seeing that WD Green Dock sitting so close to the edge of the desk just made me cringe so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. That CL case and that room though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Awesome Star Wars collection in the background btw.


Dont worry that WD dock is stuck on the table well







it's heavy and the grip from the dock is good enough


----------



## henwyybwoi

after years of lurking. here is mine.


----------



## Darkice

my temporary setup tell I get a bigger desk then Ill pull out my third monitor.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> True, but I really wanna keep the behind the desk cable tidy and it's been real hard imagine I add a speaker setup
> that's because the entry of the room is the opposite of the desk
> I dont want people to get in and the first thing they noticed are the cables (I've been zip tying like hell)
> 
> anyone better ideas to hide the cables?
> I've been looking for cable spiral cover but none of the store nearby has it in stock


monoprice has a ton of options such as this one - http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052005&p_id=7022&seq=1&format=2

Take a look through this category and you should be able to find something suitable - http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=105&cp_id=10520


----------



## ChampN252

It's a shame how many of us sleep with/near our computers


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> It's a shame how many of us sleep with/near own computers


I always kind of assume people who keep their computers in their rooms share a house with others. For me it's just my ol'lady and I. I have the luxury of not keeping my computer where I sleep.

My ol'ladys computer is in our bedroom. I put two tables in a corner and let her at it. Works out well, most of the time.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> It's a shame how many of us sleep with/near our computers


Computer is in the living room, i don't sleep near or with it


----------



## OkanG

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








New background LED and some small changes. Took some night pics


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New background LED and some small changes. Took some night pics


Looks great!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Looks great!


Since they're RGB though, it's not really white LEDs. It's blue, red and green turned on all at once. It's not too bad when looking at the monitor, but the colors are slightly visible when looking directly at the light. Ah well, I've taped then on the wall, so I'm gonna have to deal with it for now


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Its been awhile since i uploaded my setup. Alot has change and well, here it is! (sorry for potato quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/raeS6C
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qUXg27
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV5tZP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qV7pGK


Is the logitech z5500 (forgot model but have one in the garage) driving the speakers on the desk? How is the output? I have been wanting to try using mine with some bose 301 bookshelf speakers that I have had for years in a box but didnt think it could drive them properly.


----------



## bxrdj

Small pic again, my setup / wife working in the middle of it


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> Small pic again, my setup / wife working in the middle of it


Why is she on the tiny laptop?
With those sweet monitors around her and all


----------



## Dire Squirrel

My current work/game area:



Opposite wall:


The last wall is just windows and a door to the yard.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Opposite wall:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last wall is just windows and a door to the yard.


That thing on the table, is that a sawn-off shotgun?! haha

Nice guitars btw


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That thing on the table, is that a sawn-off shotgun?! haha


Sort of. It is a sawn-off nerf shotgun. You know, for protection. I keep the real ones locked away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Nice guitars btw


Thanks. These are my favourites. And the V just had it´s pickguard painted black this morning.


----------



## Predaking

I tidied up a bit.






And the 2 pits that protect my stuff


----------



## emsj86

Anyone have any experience with the aoc portable monitor ? Looks promising for a third monitor. As I have no space for three monitors this portable monitor could sit right below one of my monitors


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I tidied up a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And the 2 pits that protect my stuff


I don't think you understand how jealous I am of that PS4. Is that the real limited edition or the skin?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't think you understand how jealous I am of that PS4. Is that the real limited edition or the skin?


That is one of those ASUS ROG G20 Compact Gaming Desktop PC.









Edit: didn't see the PS4 on the other shelf lol







if I didn't see the lables on the console I thought it was a nintendo.


----------



## Eze2kiel




----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*


What is the hand holding? Whatever it is, it is way too big to be a handheld.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks like a WIi U


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> What is the hand holding? Whatever it is, it is way too big to be a handheld.


It's a gaming tablet. It basically resembles a larger sized PS Vita with just about every emulator one would want. Plays Dreamcast games pretty well too, it's my go to for nostalgic gaming. Not portable enough to carry out with you but for around the house I like it.

Here's a better picture.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*


loving the white Les Paul









just picked up this Ibanez yesterday. Really liking it so far.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> It's a gaming tablet. It basically resembles a larger sized PS Vita with just about every emulator one would want. Plays Dreamcast games pretty well too, it's my go to for nostalgic gaming. Not portable enough to carry out with you but for around the house I like it.
> 
> Here's a better picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really cool, but a bit pricey for my taste. For the specs at least.


----------



## crackerssss

Moved into a new place - remodeled the room best I could, on a tight budget!


----------



## EpicPie

Looks good. I dig the tower speakers.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> loving the white Les Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up this Ibanez yesterday. Really liking it so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The LP is A pet project of mine. Custom made pickups and custom wiring with two killswitches and a out of phase switch.

That Ibanez looks really nice. You can never go wrong with flamed maple.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*


Holy time capsule, batman!


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That looks really cool, but a bit pricey for my taste. For the specs at least.


$150? I thought that was pretty darn cheap for most any tablet, especially one with physical controls. I paid more for my Fire HDX and it's not as powerful as this one except the screen is higher res but not a big deal for playing emulators.


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## Ferling

I did some rearranging

Old


New


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The LP is A pet project of mine. Custom made pickups and custom wiring with two killswitches and a out of phase switch.
> 
> That Ibanez looks really nice. You can never go wrong with flamed maple.


Yea thats defiantly cool buddy a big thumbs up to that









and nope







can never go wrong flamed maple


----------



## jspanking

basic but its functional


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> I did some rearranging
> *snip*


Your rearranged setup looks nice.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I've been working on my space and thought I would come here to share. I'm running my main rig on 3 monitors as well as a smaller second rig I just finished. I have the second rig running through the left-most monitor and I'm using it to host a small Minecraft server for some friends. Both are running through a Pioneer receiver to a mixed 5.1 surround system. I'm pretty happy with the way this space is coming together and just thought I would share


----------



## Loosenut

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> I've been working on my space and thought I would come here to share. I'm running my main rig on 3 monitors as well as a smaller second rig I just finished. I have the second rig running through the left-most monitor and I'm using it to host a small Minecraft server for some friends. Both are running through a Pioneer receiver to a mixed 5.1 surround system. I'm pretty happy with the way this space is coming together and just thought I would share






I like your mural there. Samarai Jack is awesome


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> 
> I like your mural there. Samarai Jack is awesome


Thanks







My ex girlfriend painted that for me. She also did Nyan cat running the full length of the staircase and a Tardis on the bathroom door.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girlfriend painted that for me. She also did Nyan cat running the full length of the staircase and a Tardis on the bathroom door.


Then why is she an ex. D:


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Then why is she an ex. D:


lol a few reasons, her intense fangirldom for things I also like not among them. Basically to hugely simplify it I'm a bit dense in the head and don't always understand there's a problem if someone doesn't clearly point it out, and she is so afraid of conflict that she doesn't like to point out problems until it bothers her so much she's willing to break up over it. She broke up with me after 2 years saying basically that she just wasn't happy anymore. The "I still love you, but I'm not IN love with you like I was." Now a year and a half later I have a boyfriend (I like both and go back and forth) who wants to do custom painting on my desks for me


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


what's that comfty chair called mate ?


----------



## trivium nate

Updated

http://s20.photobucket.com/user/natej315/media/20150222_124337.jpg.html


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Updated
> -snip-


How low do you have the brightness set on that tv? Because I'm at the same distance from my 27" monitor and the brightness kills me after waking up and it's only at 50%


----------



## trivium nate

50% as well


----------



## jameschisholm

My brightness is at 35% seems about right.

The chair was from eBay has massage functions etc


----------



## TrevJonez

Need to work on cleaning up the cables more but in time... Going to grab a few monitor arms soon so I can get my center channel speaker under the displays.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> Need to work on cleaning up the cables more but in time... Going to grab a few monitor arms soon so I can get my center channel speaker under the displays.


Nice setup


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> Need to work on cleaning up the cables more but in time... Going to grab a few monitor arms soon so I can get my center channel speaker under the displays.


Love the case, love the setup


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Any love for my new desk setup?







i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA














Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)









all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow









EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> *Any love for my new desk setup?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
> but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


Not until you lose the black licorice in a bottle









Looks nice, but very dark


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Any love for my new desk setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
> but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


looks nice. Pictures will come out better when the light coming through the window isnt brighter than in your room. Dawn or Dusk. Trying to capture the ambient lighting is always tough as well, it never looks the same in pics.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

So recently I added a new Laptop to the mix thought I might share it with everyone. I picked myself up an MSI Titan. Its my work/play laptop and everyone at the office loves to come over and bust on me about how big it is.....I aint even mad.

I am currently in the process of reorganizing my desk and such so I will be posting that once I finish the cleaning haha

Pictured next to my "desktop" for scale


http://imgur.com/pMAYoSi


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilhe4e12345*
> 
> So recently I added a new Laptop to the mix thought I might share it with everyone. I picked myself up an MSI Titan. Its my work/play laptop and everyone at the office loves to come over and bust on me about how big it is.....I aint even mad.
> 
> I am currently in the process of reorganizing my desk and such so I will be posting that once I finish the cleaning haha
> 
> Pictured next to my "desktop" for scale
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pMAYoSi


Dear god man, that's a "laptop" in the same sense a St. Bernard is a "lapdog"!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Dear god man, that's a "laptop" in the same sense a St. Bernard is a "lapdog"!


yea its big...but honestly.....no regrets.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I would love to have a mechanical keyboard in my laptop personally

10 / 10 would haul around


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for my new desk setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
> but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


Nice! What kind of monitor is that? 34" 3440x1440?


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! What kind of monitor is that? 34" 3440x1440?


Thank you! yes it is, it is the AOC u3477Pqu 34" 3440x1440 21:9 monitor







it is really awesome,
unfortunately the other monitor is a 27" 1920x1080 LG monitor. i am really hoping to change this for a
27" 2560x1440 real soon!


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Any love for my new desk setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
> but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


wow really jelly great setup!


----------



## Chargeit

Newest addition to my computer room is my paint station.



Been wanting to paint up some of my board games. Since I've been in a upgrade drought, figured this would be a good way to feed my urge to spend.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Newest addition to my computer room is my paint station.
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to paint up some of my board games. Since I've been in a upgrade drought, figured this would be a good way to feed my urge to spend.


Nice! My ol' lady is drooling over that setup, lol.

anyway, I got a new mouse pad, Razer Goliathus Speed Edition. sorry for the horrible picture quality, batteries are dead in the camera, smart phone died, so using a crappy webcam! lol. also mouse not in pic cuz i had to click to take the pic and didn't want my hand blocking the pad, lol



once i get some new batteries I will take better pics.


----------



## armyslowrdr

Jkuhn....Is that a cycling helmet ? cool.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey thanks man.

Yea, it's a nice little setup for now. Need to get something better for storing my paints, and a larger table. However, it works pretty well now. I did have to wall mount my rear speakers to make space for the setup. That's why there's currently a wire running across my wall.









I started out on my Zombicide game since zombies are very forgiving. I really want to paint up my "Mouse and Mystics" game. I want to become comfortable with more advanced painting before giving that one a go.


----------



## corry29

I broke the "RAZER CODE" SHHHHHH

*EDIT: Broke the "Razer Code" and very proud


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> 
> 
> I broke the "RAZER CODE" SHHHHHH


Razer code? Don't admit you bought junk quality products?


----------



## corry29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Razer code? Don't admit you bought junk quality products?


Not gonna lie. I did buy them and I'll own up to my mistakes
After several bad customer service experiences with them with problematic products..

I decided to move up to better stuff..starting with the keyboard after my "gaming keyboard" started acting up


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPaperBag*
> 
> Any love for my new desk setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a simple model in sketchUp first to get an idea, after that i rushed IKEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE PICTURES! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback appreciated! i realise that the LEDs is some what over the top for some people,
> but seeing them irl i feel they give a nice ambient glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know i am no photographer, sorry for the bad lighting conditions in the photos


How far do you sit from those monitors?


----------



## Sazexa

Still not done, but, I just HAD to post a picture with my two new monitors added.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Still not done, but, I just HAD to post a picture with my two new monitors added.


Talking about the speakers or the screens? I used to have my screens in a config like that but I then realised that it's a very inefficient design due to having to move your head to look at each monitor, I am now on a different design with 2 monitors to the left of my main one.

I don't like Eyefinity and that seems to be the only advantage to that setup.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Talking about the speakers or the screens? I used to have my screens in a config like that but I then realised that it's a very inefficient design due to having to move your head to look at each monitor, I am now on a different design with 2 monitors to the left of my main one.
> 
> I don't like Eyefinity and that seems to be the only advantage to that setup.


I'm not a fan of portrait. I've tried but I just can't enjoy it. My issue is I don't like the vertical movement of the neck. As for horizontal, I generally rotate my seat using my feet to look around.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I'm not a fan of portrait. I've tried but I just can't enjoy it. My issue is I don't like the vertical movement of the neck. As for horizontal, I generally rotate my seat using my feet to look around.


It's not portrait unless you tell a program to occupy both side screens, which I don't. Some examples of this setup being useful to me are, playing a game on center screen, watching a video on bottom side screen and looking up game information (like MMO stuff for example) on top side screen. Another example is having Notepad++ in center screen with dual view on and sync scrolling (for anything that might require comparing data) and browser window on the side with the remaining monitor for a video or music player, I am almost always watching a video or listening to music (even when playing most games) so that extra monitor is always useful.


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Talking about the speakers or the screens? I used to have my screens in a config like that but I then realised that it's a very inefficient design due to having to move your head to look at each monitor, I am now on a different design with 2 monitors to the left of my main one.
> 
> I don't like Eyefinity and that seems to be the only advantage to that setup.


What are the specs of that little monster?


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Still not done, but, I just HAD to post a picture with my two new monitors added.


What are the specs of that little monster?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> What are the specs of that little monster?


I'm guessing you mean the In Win?

i7-4771S
2x 8GB 1,6000 8-8-8-24 (Corsair Dominators)
ASUS Maximus Impact VI Z87
Intel 730 480GB
2x Seagate Barracuda 1TB's
EVGA GTX 670 4GB (Upgrading to a 980 soon)


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corry29*
> 
> 
> 
> I broke the "RAZER CODE" SHHHHHH
> 
> *EDIT: Broke the "Razer Code" and very proud


Sorry but you spent like $2500-$3000 on the desk and chair (nothing wrong with Herman Miller). Sad you didn't spend quality on Razer stuff.


----------



## DeadlyPaperBag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> How far do you sit from those monitors?


I sit about 65cm from the 34" (it becomes "retina" after 79cm) and about 70cm from my 27" (becomes "retina" after 107cm), so i guess i sit a little bit too close for monitors this size, but regardless of the numbers the image looks really crisp and clear so i am very happy







)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr*
> 
> Jkuhn....Is that a cycling helmet ? cool.


Yep. In fact, I just got 3rd in a 40 km race.


----------



## Sab720i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi, my desk and...
> 
> 
> ...my cable management. I hope enjoy!!!


that speaker setup and that cable management...glorious


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not until you lose the black licorice in a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but very dark


Pretty awesome, buying my first house this summer and can't wait to put together my Entertainment room.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sab720i*
> 
> that speaker setup and that cable management...glorious


Thanks!!!


----------



## armyslowrdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Yep. In fact, I just got 3rd in a 40 km race.


Cool. My next "event" will be supporting Wounded Warriors by riding the Ft Hood to Waco leg of the Ride to Ride Texas Challenge in April.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not until you lose the black licorice in a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but very dark
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome, buying my first house this summer and can't wait to put together my Entertainment room.
Click to expand...

Here or back in the states?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armyslowrdr*
> 
> Cool. My next "event" will be supporting Wounded Warriors by riding the Ft Hood to Waco leg of the Ride to Ride Texas Challenge in April.


Road or MTB?


----------



## armyslowrdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Road or MTB?


Road. But I MTB as well. As well as doing a lot of indoors on the trainer style with Spinervals Program and sometimes cyclops VirtualTraining.


----------



## jameyscott

Potato pic of my set up coming along. There is a lot more to my office, but I still need to get some shelves and stuff.



I have a friend who is thinking about making a desk for PC enthusiasts/gamers and he needs some info for a business plan. Would you guys mind helping him out? If so, please fill out this survey, we'd both really appreciate it!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/bstations


----------



## Fixcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Still not done, but, I just HAD to post a picture with my two new monitors added.


What are those screens?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixcar*
> 
> What are those screens?


I'm gonna guess those are Dell U2414H screens... they have super-thin side bezels.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Still not done, but, I just HAD to post a picture with my two new monitors added.


I had to put my triple monitors up on some 4" blocks. the low height was killing my neck! Nice setup.


----------



## Motley01

Here is my new build. And a new 32" Samsung S32D850T. Got rid of the two 24" monitors. I prefer one large monitor.

The new system is:

i7 5820K @ 4.4GHz / MSI XPower AC
16GB DDR4 2800 GSkill Ripjaws
MSI 290X Lightning
Cooling: NZXT Kraken x41
Crucial MX100 256GB SSD
Case: NZXT Switch 810
PSU: Corsair HX850
Windows 8.1 64bit

Razor Mamba wireless

Audio: Sony 5.1 surround 800w


----------



## EddWar

Nice wallpaper, link please


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Nice wallpaper, link please


Here ya go. They have a ton of really cool wallpapers.

http://best-desktop-wallpaper.net/image.php?id=84563&category=17&aspect_ratio=2


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixcar*
> 
> What are those screens?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm gonna guess those are Dell U2414H screens... they have super-thin side bezels.


Yup, Dell U2414H's!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I had to put my triple monitors up on some 4" blocks. the low height was killing my neck! Nice setup.


I did raise them a bit more since my monitor mount came in today. Also to make room for my DAC, and soon to have, headphone amplifier.

Here's the mount! Moved some stuff a bit and finally did my cables around.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Here ya go. They have a ton of really cool wallpapers.
> 
> http://best-desktop-wallpaper.net/image.php?id=84563&category=17&aspect_ratio=2


Thanks


----------



## aweir

Here's mine, I just got the hutch yesterday. It was a pain trying to carry this desk in here all prebuilt, but it was used so I got a great deal on it.

I apologize for the distortion, but iI took the photos with a fisheye lense.

Monitor is an LG 29" Ultrawide.
On top of a Harmon/Kardon surround receiver with an Onkyo speaker setup /w the included 8" subwoofer, connected via optical input. Nothing really high end but suitable for gaming.

PC is upper middle range...
i7 4790K
AMD R9 270
8Gb DDR3 1600
A couple SSDs.

And a Brother laser printer copier.

Add a webcam/steering wheel, Xbox 360 and I have myself on great computer gaming room.




haha even a 29" ultrawide looks small on this desk. Guess I better save up for the 34" version.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Yup, Dell U2414H's!
> I did raise them a bit more since my monitor mount came in today. Also to make room for my DAC, and soon to have, headphone amplifier.
> 
> Here's the mount! Moved some stuff a bit and finally did my cables around.


I have a pair of those Klipsch Icon kb-15 speakers in new condition that I am about to sell. do you have them for surrounds too?


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prestontrogden*


DUDE we have the same desk!!!


----------



## lowfat

Replaced my AV receiver w/ a NAD D3020 DAC/AMP so now I have room for dual displays.


----------



## jameschisholm

I see the PC Tower is up on the chest of draws now







Looking sharp.


----------



## OkanG

dat keyboard


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> I have a pair of those Klipsch Icon kb-15 speakers in new condition that I am about to sell. do you have them for surrounds too?


I'd actually be looking for either KB-15's/KS-14's. Message me about it.


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Replaced my AV receiver w/ a NAD D3020 DAC/AMP so now I have room for dual displays.


Whered you get that desk?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> Whered you get that desk?


It's all Ikea. Alex drawers are the legs and I think the top is glasholm


----------



## lowfat

Yes it is all Ikea. I don't think the glass top is still sold these days. All the glass tops I've seen there lately isn't as thick or as deep.


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes it is all Ikea. I don't think the glass top is still sold these days. All the glass tops I've seen there lately isn't as thick or as deep.


so you just place the glass on top of the drawers as leg/table top support without any screwing? If so i might get a something similar with a wood table top


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> so you just place the glass on top of the drawers as leg/table top support without any screwing? If so i might get a something similar with a wood table top


Yes. It just sits on top.


----------



## SouthernStyle

Here be my setup.





My full Imgur Album:


http://imgur.com/yDXNJ


----------



## skupples

Went from having my own office to sharing with the girl.

Not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Went from having my own office to sharing with the girl.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it yet.


I got moved out to the living room, unless I buy a house, not having my own space.









Just don't let her pick the purple paint. lol Stand your ground and keep the white.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Went from having my own office to sharing with the girl.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it yet.


Haha, hey man, this is what happens when you're smitten...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, hey man, this is what happens when you're smitten...


Girl that I dated from freshman to senior year of high school, then didn't talk to for 6 years some how lives in my new location(actually where I lived before high school..... 3 months later...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I got moved out to the living room, unless I buy a house, not having my own space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't let her pick the purple paint. lol Stand your ground and keep the white.


OI. The paint.







I made a bad choice by saying "yes we can totally paint every room!!"


----------



## YZ125

Overhauling the place so it's a mess at the moment, the tower is in an adjacent utility room cabled thru the wall via a "pass thru" so o noise or heat in here from the tower


----------



## lefteye219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> Need to work on cleaning up the cables more but in time... Going to grab a few monitor arms soon so I can get my center channel speaker under the displays.


From where did you get the bottom cooling unit built? I have a d-frame that I would want to make liquid cooled like that


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefteye219*
> 
> From where did you get the bottom cooling unit built? I have a d-frame that I would want to make liquid cooled like that


I built it myself. I am no longer with the employer that allowed me access to the equipment thus unable to reproduce. However should you decide to pursue regardless i believe i have uploaded my autocad files to the build thread located here.


----------



## lefteye219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lefteye219*
> 
> From where did you get the bottom cooling unit built? I have a d-frame that I would want to make liquid cooled like that
> 
> 
> 
> I built it myself. I am no longer with the employer that allowed me access to the equipment thus unable to reproduce. However should you decide to pursue regardless i believe i have uploaded my autocad files to the build thread located here.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Trevor. I saw the build thread and that sir is awesome work. Excellent craftsmanship you have and very nicely done. Only if i had access and expertise to build the t-frame.. That is one of a kind machine that i doubt wil be reproduced.. I will need to find someone who can do this


----------



## CajunPower

+1 for the LSU love


----------



## longroadtrip

New case = rearranged desktop...


----------



## soundx98

very nice work longroadtrip


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> New case = rearranged desktop...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice set up. How long have you had the UM65 monitor? Also, What case is that?


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up. How long have you had the UM65 monitor? Also, What case is that?


pretty sure that is the Inwin 901 mini-ITX case
https://www.google.com/search?q=iNWIN+901&espv=2&biw=1344&bih=745&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=E3MJVdvDOc-xyATC54CQAQ&ved=0CDkQ7Ak


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice set up. How long have you had the UM65 monitor? Also, What case is that?


I've had it since about Sep. I wanted to eliminate the dual screens I was running. The case is the InWin 901


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> New case = rearranged desktop...


I use that exact same pen basket for cooking utensils in the kitchen


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*


Hmm.. nice desk. Is that custom or is it sold somewhere?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hmm.. nice desk. Is that custom or is it sold somewhere?


Custom. Inlaws factory. Got a few mods to do. Priority is to cut that glass ontop of the case in the middle for a swivel type mesh grill.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> New case = rearranged desktop...


I've got the same mouse, case, and had the same speakers at one point!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> pretty sure that is the Inwin 901 mini-ITX case
> https://www.google.com/search?q=iNWIN+901&espv=2&biw=1344&bih=745&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=E3MJVdvDOc-xyATC54CQAQ&ved=0CDkQ7Ak


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> I've had it since about Sep. I wanted to eliminate the dual screens I was running. The case is the InWin 901


Nice. I recently bought a UM95 to replace my 3 monitors. I didn't think I would like it after rocking Nvidia Surround for 3+ years, but to my surprise, I love it. The 3440x1440p def. is a plus.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*


That's a clean set up. A lot of real estate on that desk.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> New case = rearranged desktop...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I'm gonna be that guy..

What case is that? Label looks like Corsair but I can't quite tell...


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> So I'm gonna be that guy..
> 
> What case is that? Label looks like Corsair but I can't quite tell...


Looks like the In Win 901: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Looks like the In Win 901: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108457


Yes! Thanks, that's it!


----------



## Ferling

At work


At home





Spoiler: My New Keyboard



Stumbled upon this beauty at work, no frills, free and mechanical goodness.


----------



## Shadow460

A few news. Now I have a headset and "speakers"


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Got some new Bitfenix White LEDs with a Gift Card :3

They were like 3 times brighter than I had imagined, but they turned out pretty nice I think lol

















Spoiler: Bluefire-PC


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSwordsman*
> 
> Got some new Bitfenix White LEDs with a Gift Card :3
> 
> They were like 3 times brighter than I had imagined, but they turned out pretty nice I think lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bluefire-PC


I also just got the same exact white LED strips as you. Look so much better than the blue neon lights. They are very bright, you can't even look directly at them or you'll go blind.

Before:



After:


----------



## mtrx

Neat setups everyone.









My PC lair in its current state, switched to 100% LED lighting earlier this year.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Oh my GOOOOOD, I just had an orgasm!!!


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Oh my GOOOOOD, I just had an orgasm!!!


why?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Loved the way it's is buildt!


----------



## TheBadBull

Is that porco rosso on the TV?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Neat setups everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC lair in its current state, switched to 100% LED lighting earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Like how that looks, i just put a 3-way LED in a lamp i have and love it. I can't figure out what phone you have sitting there, i was guessing a Nexus 5 or a Galaxy something but it looks like neither of those.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Like how that looks, i just put a 3-way LED in a lamp i have and love it. I can't figure out what phone you have sitting there, i was guessing a Nexus 5 or a Galaxy something but it looks like neither of those.


Looks like a OnePlus One to me.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Looks like a OnePlus One to me.


Think you are right, no wonder it was looking familiar to me.


----------



## mtrx

Yep, OnePlus One. My all time favourite phone by far.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Loved the way it's is buildt!


I see mis-sized monitors and.... that's it, nothing annoys me more than mis-match monitor sizes

but maybe that's just me









here's my office. Yes it's messy, but the monitors are all the same size at least


----------



## iCrap

I just installed my ambilight thing. I dunno how i feel about this lol


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I just installed my ambilight thing. I dunno how i feel about this lol


honestly... i think it looks distracting


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> honestly... i think it looks distracting


It's ... really strange. In that video it's set to audio mode and its pulsating along to music. I dunno if i really like that efffect... But i usually am just leaving it set to a dark blue color at like 15% brightness


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Replaced my AV receiver w/ a NAD D3020 DAC/AMP so now I have room for dual displays.


TKL RealForce!!! My man!


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I see mis-sized monitors and.... that's it, nothing annoys me more than mis-match monitor sizes
> 
> but maybe that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my office. Yes it's messy, but the monitors are all the same size at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why am I using mismatched monitors? Well, matching up 3x30" Dells would cost almost 3600 euros and I'm not that rich. Nothing annoys me more than having a main screen smaller than 30" after getting used to one.









Besides, the side monitors were freebies from the company, no way in hell I'm passing up on free PC gear.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I just installed my ambilight thing. I dunno how i feel about this lol


Looks like you were pulled over for speeding on your PC again.









But that monitor setup looks amazing! Gaming must be awesome on that setup particularly for flight simulators or racing.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Looks like you were pulled over for speeding on your PC again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that monitor setup looks amazing! Gaming must be awesome on that setup particularly for flight simulators or racing.


Yeah it's SO awesome especially in racing. now the problem is the GPU power to drive it.....

I just realized in the video you can't hear any music. so it just looks like the lights are going crazy.


----------



## iCrap




----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I know that a lot of you have an Ikea Galant, and I've been thinking about getting one. Unfortunately, I live a few hours away from the nearest store, but it's just barely close enough to leave in the morning, make a fairly short stop, and then head home in time for dinner. Shipping for this four or so hour drive would be a whopping $300, so that's pretty much out of the question for a $200 desk. So basically my request is if anyone has the dimensions of the box for the Galant, (or Bekant as it's now called), so I can be sure it will fit in the car. Alternatively, is there another option for transportation that wouldn't be too inconvenient or stupidly expensive, or am I just dreaming? Thanks.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I know that a lot of you have an Ikea Galant, and I've been thinking about getting one. Unfortunately, I live a few hours away from the nearest store, but it's just barely close enough to leave in the morning, make a fairly short stop, and then head home in time for dinner. Shipping for this four or so hour drive would be a whopping $300, so that's pretty much out of the question for a $200 desk. So basically my request is if anyone has the dimensions of the box for the Galant, (or Bekant as it's now called), so I can be sure it will fit in the car. Alternatively, is there another option for transportation that wouldn't be too inconvenient or stupidly expensive, or am I just dreaming? Thanks.


The Bekant is a different series altogether with similarities but more rounded and much more options.

For the $200 desk I assume you mean the basic 'L' corner desk? Here

Ikea says it's two packages and here are the dimensions of them, hope it helps:


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> The Bekant is a different series altogether with similarities but more rounded and much more options.
> 
> For the $200 desk I assume you mean the basic 'L' corner desk? Here
> 
> Ikea says it's two packages and here are the dimensions of them, hope it helps:


I think he wants this
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S59860229/


or this
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19852113/


----------



## Zoltanar

I just want to say that I was going to Ikea to buy a Galant but came out with a wooden desk that I can't tell you the name because I bought it in person and who knows where the manual/receipt is. All I remember was that the box was huge, it weighed 54kg and I had to carry it on the tram and bus back home. My point is, consider looking at the desks in person before choosing the table/desk you want.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I just want to say that I was going to Ikea to buy a Galant but came out with a wooden desk that I can't tell you the name because I bought it in person and who knows where the manual/receipt is. All I remember was that the box was huge, it weighed 54kg and I had to carry it on the tram and bus back home. My point is, consider looking at the desks in person before choosing the table/desk you want.


The picture of you carrying that in my head is making me laugh a lot.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> The picture of you carrying that in my head is making me laugh a lot.


Me and a friend carried it, the funniest part was getting it over a barrier in the middle of the street because we couldn't be bothered to go around it.

Why do they exist


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I think he wants this
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S59860229/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19852113/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Figured he was indicating the model that corresponded to the $200 price tag in the Bekant line up but we'll see. I know Galants are still in stock some places but they are discontinued (My store in New Haven, CT still has a lot of the lineup in stock so I suppose that's why they're still on the site).


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bekant is a different series altogether with similarities but more rounded and much more options.
> 
> For the $200 desk I assume you mean the basic 'L' corner desk? Here
> 
> Ikea says it's two packages and here are the dimensions of them, hope it helps:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants this
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S59860229/
> 
> 
> or this
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19852113/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Figured he was indicating the model that corresponded to the $200 price tag in the Bekant line up but we'll see. I know Galants are still in stock some places but they are discontinued (My store in New Haven, CT still has a lot of the lineup in stock so I suppose that's why they're still on the site).


Yeah, sorry about the confusion gents.
Basically, I saw that the Galant was gone from the Ikea website, and the Bekant looks very similar, so I went ahead and made the assumption that it was just a replacement line and it was basically the same desk, probably with a few tweaks. And the one I was looking at is indeed the L-shaped one. I did see the dimensions a few weeks ago when I was thinking about this, and I guess I just forgot and thought those were the dimensions for the desk itself, so I went ahead and asked again.
So I guess that leaves me with asking what are the differences between the Galant and Bekant? And I'm also assuming there is no third option, which is fine. I suppose carrying the thing on a bus and around on the street means I can't complain if I can use a car.







Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Zoltanar

Well the one I got was a totally wooden one so it was over twice the size of a galant, you shouldn't have too much of a problem with the weight, but it might be a bit unwieldy


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, sorry about the confusion gents.
> Basically, I saw that the Galant was gone from the Ikea website, and the Bekant looks very similar, so I went ahead and made the assumption that it was just a replacement line and it was basically the same desk, probably with a few tweaks. And the one I was looking at is indeed the L-shaped one. I did see the dimensions a few weeks ago when I was thinking about this, and I guess I just forgot and thought those were the dimensions for the desk itself, so I went ahead and asked again.
> So I guess that leaves me with asking what are the differences between the Galant and Bekant? And I'm also assuming there is no third option, which is fine. I suppose carrying the thing on a bus and around on the street means I can't complain if I can use a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Differences I could tell off the bat are the dimensions (obviously) but the Bekant has a deeper inside corner without AS much of a curve that the Galant had making it actually more usable in different sitting orientations I would think. Rounded corners on the Bekant so I'm unsure where that leaves the user for future expansions, T legs seem like they have longer feet, Bekant comes with more color choices/combinations out of the box unless you buy the pieces you want separately, different undercarriage since the Bekant only has two legs (bigger feet (heh)) vs the Galant with 3 so probably less weight and smaller footprint. Can't comment on the table top of the Bekant but the Galant is solid, was tempted to pick up the L table tops in the 'as-is' section for $35 for a project.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Well the one I got was a totally wooden one so it was over twice the size of a galant, you shouldn't have too much of a problem with the weight, but it might be a bit unwieldy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Differences I could tell off the bat are the dimensions (obviously) but the Bekant has a deeper inside corner without AS much of a curve that the Galant had making it actually more usable in different sitting orientations I would think. Rounded corners on the Bekant so I'm unsure where that leaves the user for future expansions, T legs seem like they have longer feet, Bekant comes with more color choices/combinations out of the box unless you buy the pieces you want separately, different undercarriage since the Bekant only has two legs (bigger feet (heh)) vs the Galant with 3 so probably less weight and smaller footprint. Can't comment on the table top of the Bekant but the Galant is solid, was tempted to pick up the L table tops in the 'as-is' section for $35 for a project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've looked at the dimensions of the desk itself and checked to make sure that it will fit where I want to put it. I didn't notice some of those changes, but they all look pretty nice. So I guess I'm good to go then. I'll be sure to put up some pictures once I get the desk and get everything settled in the next month or so. Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> TKL RealForce!!! My man!


I wouldn't trade it for anything. It types like a dream and it feels so nice and solid.


----------



## iCrap

I'm starting to really like the Ambilight thing. It does seem like it gets rid of some eyestrain in the dark. plus it looks cool.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I'm starting to really like the Ambilight thing. It does seem like it gets rid of some eyestrain in the dark. plus it looks cool.


Ya that does look really cool. I didn't even think about the ambient lighting thing until I saw this thread. I just got a new desk. So I will be getting the LED ambient lights also.

I agree, gaming in the dark with just the monitors on can't be good for your eyes.


----------



## Feyris

it be a warzone


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> 
> 
> it be a warzone


If it wasn't for the lights on the keyboard you couldn't find it


----------



## Gunfire

Oh god. The clutter.


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really like the Ambilight thing. It does seem like it gets rid of some eyestrain in the dark. plus it looks cool.


Is this a kit? You said it chamges to music does it do it for movies also so if there's an explosion it get brighter, etc... looks awesome


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Is this a kit? You said it chamges to music does it do it for movies also so if there's an explosion it get brighter, etc... looks awesome


Yeah this one is a kit. it's called the Light Pack.
It has some modes you can just do fixed color, you can adjust to sound, OR you can adjust to what's on the screen. so like if the screen goes mostly red (say you die in a game) the lights go red. stuff like that.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah this one is a kit. it's called the Light Pack.
> It has some modes you can just do fixed color, you can adjust to sound, OR you can adjust to what's on the screen. so like if the screen goes mostly red (say you die in a game) the lights go red. stuff like that.


I remember a Philips plasma TV having that built in. People thought it was just a gimmick but it really did add an extra level of immersion to the experience.


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah this one is a kit. it's called the Light Pack.
> It has some modes you can just do fixed color, you can adjust to sound, OR you can adjust to what's on the screen. so like if the screen goes mostly red (say you die in a game) the lights go red. stuff like that.[/quote
> 
> Great now I have to order 2 after watching the video. One for office and one for the tv haha.


----------



## iCrap

Get the eBay version it's way cheaper


----------



## Azefore

Don't forget AmbiLED as well


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Don't forget AmbiLED as well


I tried the Arduino version but couldn't get it working.


----------



## semajha

rearranged my room a bit out of boredom



it's awkward having a 46" 1080p has my monitor. Not sure what to do with my qnix 27" now.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really like the Ambilight thing. It does seem like it gets rid of some eyestrain in the dark. plus it looks cool.


I love your monitor setup. What are those?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> I love your monitor setup. What are those?


three korean 1440p (samsung) panels with the bezels removed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> three korean 1440p (samsung) panels with the bezels removed.


If I did more surround gaming, I'd probably do that to my triple QNIX set up.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If I did more surround gaming, I'd probably do that to my triple QNIX set up.


I really hated those thick plastic bezels on my qnixs.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I really hated those thick plastic bezels on my qnixs.


I've wanted to debezel mine, but it seems a tad too complicated lol


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've wanted to debezel mine, but it seems a tad too complicated lol


nah, its really easy. takes like 15 mins per screen.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> nah, its really easy. takes like 15 mins per screen.


Hmm, maybe I'll look at it again. It makes much more sense for you since you have three monitors though. I only have one at the moment.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> nah, its really easy. takes like 15 mins per screen.


For some reason, every time I see your username I laugh.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> For some reason, every time I see your username I laugh.


lol. it started due to my love of apple products.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> lol. it started due to my love of apple products.


Whats apple got to do with it? I thought you really needed to take a ..... hehehe


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Whats apple got to do with it? I thought you really needed to take a ..... hehehe


lmao


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Whats apple got to do with it? I thought you really needed to take a ..... hehehe


His user picture really needs to take a hehehe.


----------



## Eze2kiel

A Control for each Game


----------



## Zoltanar

No Dive Kick controller, DISAPPOINTMENT!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> A Control for each Game


Basic Logitech mouse and a membrane Microsoft keyboard? Pffft, get out of here n00b, mechanical keyboards and 3310 wired sensors 4 lyfe!


----------



## Zoltanar

He's just doing his duty as a microsoft/logitech fanboy.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> He's just doing his duty as a microsoft/logitech fanboy.


Shots fired


----------



## Blze001

Also I really, really hope those containers are printer ink and not blood samples. Otherwise picking on him might not be in our best interests...


----------



## Eze2kiel

I see you throw a bad comment and come all to play along.
I'm used to that from happening in the forums of my country (Argentina), so I gladly answer them.

If you lived here, they would pay the hardware 9 times more expensive than they are currently paying on their beloved countries.

The keyboard is Microsoft and was more than enough to use that I give.

The mouse is Logitech, me more than enough to use that I give.

Then?

I do not see what the problem is.

If you are materialistic, don't put me in the same bag.

The hardware makes the user?
With a mouse with ball I can make them each a headshot.

So before commenting with bull****, rinse the mouth.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> I see you throw a bad comment and come all to play along.
> I'm used to that from happening in the forums of my country (Argentina), so I gladly answer them.
> 
> If you lived here, they would pay the hardware 9 times more expensive than they are currently paying on their beloved countries.
> 
> The keyboard is Microsoft and was more than enough to use that I give.
> 
> The mouse is Logitech, me more than enough to use that I give.
> 
> Then?
> 
> I do not see what the problem is.
> 
> If you are materialistic, don't put me in the same bag.
> 
> The hardware makes the user?
> With a mouse with ball I can make them each a headshot.
> 
> So before commenting with bull****, rinse the mouth.


You thought I was serious, I was making fun of people who would say that in all seriousness. I thought the leet-speak and smiley face would've shown the sarcasm.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> I see you throw a bad comment and come all to play along.
> I'm used to that from happening in the forums of my country (Argentina), so I gladly answer them.
> 
> If you lived here, they would pay the hardware 9 times more expensive than they are currently paying on their beloved countries.
> 
> The keyboard is Microsoft and was more than enough to use that I give.
> 
> The mouse is Logitech, me more than enough to use that I give.
> 
> Then?
> 
> I do not see what the problem is.
> 
> If you are materialistic, don't put me in the same bag.
> 
> The hardware makes the user?
> With a mouse with ball I can make them each a headshot.
> 
> So before commenting with bull****, rinse the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought I was serious, I was making fun of people who would say that in all seriousness. I thought the leet-speak and smiley face would've shown the sarcasm.
Click to expand...

You should know being on the internet does not help sarcasm.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> You should know being on the internet does not help sarcasm.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well did some rearranging and added some new stuff to my room of pleasures.

Before


After


----------



## Narokuu

New house, new setup. took a table we had and turned it into a desk, made it taller by using cinder blocks. working out so far. However a new chair is needed very soon. mine is 5 years old.

Mostly play DCS:World, Elite Dangerous, and MOBAs on the side. my newest additions are the track IR 5 and X55. gaming is just not the same without them.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New house, new setup. took a table we had and turned it into a desk, made it taller by using cinder blocks. working out so far. However a new chair is needed very soon. mine is 5 years old.
> 
> Mostly play DCS:World, Elite Dangerous, and MOBAs on the side. my newest additions are the track IR 5 and X55. gaming is just not the same without them.


Love that wall paper, seriously!


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> New house, new setup. took a table we had and turned it into a desk, made it taller by using cinder blocks. working out so far. However a new chair is needed very soon. mine is 5 years old.
> 
> Mostly play DCS:World, Elite Dangerous, and MOBAs on the side. my newest additions are the track IR 5 and X55. gaming is just not the same without them.


Is the left screen a tv? Looks like the bezels are thicker than monitors. My 600T is just like yours, to the right with all the cables coming out of it.
E: After reading ^^ I noticed that you also have an anime mousepad and posters and a flowery wallpaper just like me lol.


----------



## Narokuu

Thanks all! and yes the left monitor is a TV, i have a Hans G 19" but, this one had way better image quality. the 2 mouse pads i have (one under my mouse, and one under my mixer) were custom ordered by someone here on OCN, one of them has "Narokuu" on it.

the house is old, like 1905 ish old, in an old oil / coal town in PA, USA, so its huge, sturdy, and has old wallpaper, but i love it. its my grandparents home, i live with them and take care of them. I want to (when i can afford) get a nice 29" ultra wide 2560x1080 monitor, and have this samsung as a left flank. i recently updated my PC to 2 cards, and 16 gigs of ram. havent been on OCN much to update it. im stuck between eyefinity and one ultra wide, because i know my cards aren't the best for multi monitor.


----------



## Zoltanar

In terms of gaming, I prefer single monitor, but when it comes to work, I always feel like I need more monitors, even though I use 3 monitors with 2 windows per screen. I would love to swap my 27" 16:9 for a 21:9 though.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> In terms of gaming, I prefer single monitor, but when it comes to work, I always feel like I need more monitors, even though I use 3 monitors with 2 windows per screen. I would love to swap my 27" 16:9 for a 21:9 though.


I'm going from a 16:9 23" 1080p IPS to a curved 21:9 34" 1440p IPS as soon as it arrives. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Zoltanar

I think they are too expensive at the moment, (£650), maybe I would get one for £300, I think monitors nowadays are far too expensive when it comes to post 1080p.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Just settled in to my new house. Now my PC doesn't sit in my bedroom but has it's own study which is a refreshing change.

Bit weird moving from wood flooring to carpets though.


----------



## Zoltanar

^^ I have the same chair and I used to have those speakers, those were the good days when I had a device that would shut down my monitors and speakers whenever my computer wasn't on, for some reason it just stopped working.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> In terms of gaming, I prefer single monitor, but when it comes to work, I always feel like I need more monitors, even though I use 3 monitors with 2 windows per screen. I would love to swap my 27" 16:9 for a 21:9 though.


I swapped my 23" 16:9 for a 29" 21:9... roughly the same height, just wider, but I can never go back to 16:9. It's glorious. The only thing I'd replace it with is a 34" one.


----------



## nyates

Just picked up my new Acer Predator XB270HU and took a pic.

Specs are in my signature.


----------



## RushiMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by *nyates* 

Just picked up my new Acer Predator XB270HU and took a pic.

Specs are in my signature.







> That is a nice clean setup. Does it run hot tucked away in there?


----------



## Coree

Heres my 2 year evolution of my room and setup!







Hope you will like!

Before! Q1 2013





After! Q1 2015













It's near perfection! Added the wall mount to my QX2710 yesterday


----------



## RushiMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Coree* 

Heres my 2 year evolution of my room and setup!







Hope you will like!

Before! Q1 2013





After! Q1 2015













It's near perfection! Added the wall mount to my QX2710 yesterday













> What kind of desk mat is that?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*


Hi! It's the Mionix Sargas 900:


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hi! It's the Mionix Sargas 900:


Cool thanks, I have to check that out.


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*


No sir. In the back of the desk, I have 2 120mm fans for exhaust. It does the trick. Also, thanks!


----------



## Senate707




----------



## Erick Silver

Yes yes there's a alot of stuff on my desk. I am at my desk for long periods, daily, when I am not at work. So, yeah, it looks like someone actually lives there,. Some of these pictures look like they were taken out of PC Mag Monthly or something like that.


----------



## RushiMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senate707*






I have those same heat block curtains in one of my rooms. If you want to get rid of the wrinkles I find either an Iron or a hairdryer works pretty well.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah this one is a kit. it's called the Light Pack.
> It has some modes you can just do fixed color, you can adjust to sound, OR you can adjust to what's on the screen. so like if the screen goes mostly red (say you die in a game) the lights go red. stuff like that.


Where did you pick it up? "Light Pack" is a pretty generic name. It looks amazing!


----------



## Senate707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> I have those same heat block curtains in one of my rooms. If you want to get rid of the wrinkles I find either an Iron or a hairdryer works pretty well.


Now that I see how distracting they are I will probably iron them


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senate707*
> 
> Now that I see how distracting they are I will probably iron them


 LOL, I am not trying to be crazy. I posted some pictures last year and had 3 of them in my room at the time. Everyone else saw the interesting workstations and lighting. All I saw was how badly wrinkles my curtains were.


----------



## thenewguy801

Work in progress..
Gaming station set up in 2x 32in monitors
Work station set up with 2x 24in monitors


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senate707*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll admit... Their monitor stand isn't that great, and your desk + Obutto R3volution main part does look rather nice!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Where did you pick it up? "Light Pack" is a pretty generic name. It looks amazing!


Yeah light pack is a pretty generic name, but that's what its called lol. But that's why i said I got the eBay version. Just search LightPack on eBay and you'll find like 200 listings in the 60-70 dollar range. That'll be the one I got.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah light pack is a pretty generic name, but that's what its called lol. But that's why i said I got the eBay version. Just search LightPack on eBay and you'll find like 200 listings in the 60-70 dollar range. That'll be the one I got.


I'll gladly jump into this too..I've added LightPack on my eBay watchlist...now I have to wait to get paid..nice find +REP for this


----------



## greywarden

So here's my new temporary battlestation. I miss my gaming rig. Might go get it out of storage anyway, this laptop is starting to show it's age. I'm located in a super tiny 1960s travel trailer that my dad renovated, while we're building out new house! I can't get wait to get into a house again!


----------



## DarthBaggins

My I'm still unpacking setup:


----------



## wooshna

The "New Style"

Yes i have a pair of Pioneer SP FS52's attached to my AV thats attached to my PC.

Gaming has never sounded so good.

"Welcome to the jungle" sounds like your in front row.

never going back to small speakers ever.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah once I wired my rotel amp and preamp up to my rig in the old place I'll never run a small set either







just need to pick up my amp and preamp from my moms house (safest place to keep it while I was house hunting)


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> LOL, I am not trying to be crazy. I posted some pictures last year and had 3 of them in my room at the time. Everyone else saw the interesting workstations and lighting. All I saw was how badly wrinkles my curtains were.


]

Rushi you should do another photoshoot since...well...you do have a bada$$ setup


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Rushi you should do another photoshoot since...well...you do have a bada$$ setup


Lots of great ideas in this thread. I have made quite a few small tweaks and evolutionary changes to my setup.

New hardware, new screens, and new ambient lighting. I was planning on sharing soon, just waiting for a few last pieces to come together.

I did just finish upgrading my gaming / main folding rig; now with Moar Titans and less sense.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Lots of great ideas in this thread. I have made quite a few small tweaks and evolutionary changes to my setup.
> 
> New hardware, new screens, and new ambient lighting. I was planning on sharing soon, just waiting for a few last pieces to come together.
> 
> I did just finish upgrading my gaming / main folding rig; now with Moar Titans and less sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the Quadro tucked away in there under those massive Titans!







Are you folding with that too?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I love the Quadro tucked away in there under those massive Titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you folding with that too?


You caught that huh. Oh yes, I had an extra slot, and an extra card, so we have a match. That and my UPS is only rated at 865W output, so a fourth Titan would mean both a new power supply and a very expensive APC UPS.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> You caught that huh. Oh yes, I had an extra slot, and an extra card, so we have a match. That and my UPS is only rated at 865W output, so a fourth Titan would mean both a new power supply and a very expensive APC UPS.


Is that the Corsair 1200 PSU? And yeah, those APCs start getting pretty expensive passed 1000W. Great setup! Ever think about putting those Titans under water?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Is that the Corsair 1200 PSU? And yeah, those APCs start getting pretty expensive passed 1000W. Great setup! Ever think about putting those Titans under water?


Yes, it is a Corsair AX1200. It has served my very well through 3-way GTX 480, Titans, and Titan X, but I do not think it would last long with 4 full power GPUs. I have an Enermax 1500 sitting idle, just not motivated to make the switch.

My brother and I dabbled in full water cooling a few years back with an X58 and a pair of HD5970 in Crossfire, so essentially a hot Quadfire setup. Since then TDPs have improved, the AIO CPU coolers have become dramatically better, and vapor chamber GPU heatsinks have arrived.

These Titan X cards run on stock volts (1.12-1.15v) @ 1400 Mhz 24/7/365 with the GPU temps in the low-mid 60 C. With water cooling I might get another 100-150 mhz at the cost of power efficiency and longevity.

The added cost of blocks, pumps, radiators, fluid, and most importantly time and maintenance is not worth it to me.

I would rather just buy a 4th Titan X and upgrade my UPS.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yes, it is a Corsair AX1200. It has served my very well through 3-way GTX 480, Titans, and Titan X, but I do not think it would last long with 4 full power GPUs. I have an Enermax 1500 sitting idle, just not motivated to make the switch.
> 
> My brother and I dabbled in full water cooling a few years back with an X58 and a pair of HD5970 in Crossfire, so essentially a hot Quadfire setup. Since then TDPs have improved, the AIO CPU coolers have become dramatically better, and vapor chamber GPU heatsinks have arrived.
> 
> These Titan X cards run on stock volts (1.12-1.15v) @ 1400 Mhz 24/7/365 with the GPU temps in the low-mid 60 C. With water cooling I might get another 100-150 mhz at the cost of power efficiency and longevity.
> 
> The added cost of blocks, pumps, radiators, fluid, and most importantly time and maintenance is not worth it to me.
> 
> *I would rather just buy a 4th Titan X and upgrade my UPS.*


^Perfectly fine reason right there!


----------



## pirate d

First pics of man cave


----------



## MKUL7R4

^ Is that a shed? lol so awesome. Does it have heat?


----------



## pirate d

Yes its a shed 16 foot x 8 foot still be finished off inside but yes has heat also 5.1 surround sound and full lan connection for the internet


----------



## Wolfsbora

That should be in its own thread: Official Computer Shed Pics.







That is so awesome!! I'd love to build something like that someday. +1 for the uniqueness!


----------



## pirate d

Thank you. it was the only thing left to do as having 3 kids fills my house and no space left for me!

I must admit I try to be in here as much as I can and my two boys love it as well.

room still left to be boarded out and bit more plaster board for the walls and then its just cosmetic work.


----------



## pirate d

just for everyone else I have had a lot of ideas from this forum and think its brilliant some of the rooms on here are amazing


----------



## pirate d

View from the front so I can see who is there when door is closed


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> ^ Is that a shed? lol so awesome. Does it have heat?


The computer is the heater, i was more wondering how do you keep it cool?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pirate d*
> 
> First pics of man cave


I am SOOO not worthy!! That is awesome man. Gives a new meaning of "Doghouse".


----------



## greywarden

A little update from the other day, got my Amazon package with some wireless stuff in it.


----------



## Remix65

*question to the multi monitor set up users. do you feel your set up uses too much electricity?*

i have an 8 monitor set up and haven't been using it much lately and my bill went down $50-$100 this month...

u2412m x5
zr30w x1
24" TN monitors x2
tower: i7 3770k w/ (ATI 7950) x2

music set up (loud music eats up a lot of power too. i haven't been playing music much the last month)...

i've been working from other stations in the house like the dining (laptop), bed (another laptop)...

is it possible that my rig costs me about $100/month to run? no gaming here. but setup was almost always on.. but shut off the last month and a half..


----------



## RushiMP

Get an ez power meter and check it on and off. Then it's just simple arithmetic to estimate it's hourly or monthly usage.


----------



## Azefore

Moderation is the only thing I'd say. Monitors and speakers will eat up electricity when just left on, my speakers pull a constant 260 watts and then my monitor on an average brightness setting will pull ~60 watts at a constant rate.

With those running 8 hours a day for a month at 10 cents per kWh it's $7.68 a month.

If all 8 monitors were on with your rig idling I'd easily say $50-100/ month

Consumption of your components:

U2412M x 5: 135 watts
ZR30W x 1: 100 watts
24" TN x 2: 60 watts
System idle: 165 watts (best guess here)
Klipsch idle: 7 watts (can't say for listening)

At 10 per kWh @ 8hrs of usage a day it's $11/month. Left running 24 hours a day idling for a month it's $33/month at 10 per kWh.

That's all best guesses on consumption from other tests and evidence. The speakers will take a decent amount obviously when actually listening and the system will burn a lot during gaming loads. But like RushiMP said a power meter is easy to use for this. You can even get a UPS that will tell you the current draw.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Lots of great ideas in this thread. I have made quite a few small tweaks and evolutionary changes to my setup.
> 
> New hardware, new screens, and new ambient lighting. I was planning on sharing soon, just waiting for a few last pieces to come together.
> 
> I did just finish upgrading my gaming / main folding rig; now with Moar Titans and less sense.


I moved to a new place last week too so the moment I tidy up everything I'll have a photoshoot of the set-up too.....with my non existent DSLR ...


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I moved to a new place last week too so the moment I tidy up everything I'll have a photoshoot of the set-up too.....with my non existent DSLR ...


That was a quick shot from my cell phone (Note 3). Starting to actually be a descent replacement for a point and shoot.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> That was a quick shot from my cell phone (Note 3). Starting to actually be a descent replacement for a point and shoot.


Most are, just have to take the time to let it focus..

My 5s replaced my camera for pretty much everything


----------



## bxrdj

This is my latest look for the Music Studio / Computer room ...


----------



## RushiMP

The current state of affairs....





Spoiler: Lights On





















Spoiler: Lights Off













Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork















Spoiler: The Overclock Machine


----------



## billbartuska




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The current state of affairs....


man, this is pretty.

now I'm envious..

Screw you


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The current state of affairs....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Overclock Machine


Dude, F you! Considering my office which will soon turn into a baby nursery, this just pisses me off.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But SERIOUSLY, this is the best office set-up Ive ever seen. I love the art work. Bravo!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I should be putting the rest of my desk together this weekend hopefully so more room for my rigs and monitors (which I have a Acer 1600 x 1200 monitor to repair and test out)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork


X58 motherboard black placard is skew


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> X58 motherboard black placard is skew


Yes, yes it is...









Edit: or so it was...


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest look for the Music Studio / Computer room ...


Love that setup, i am slowly getting back into recording myself, and this is awesome. I gave up playing music (drums and guitar) after 13 years, to get married, now that im divorced, well it's time to play again. HAHA


----------



## BLOWNCO

Here is my setup.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The current state of affairs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Overclock Machine


Michael?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Michael?


Nope.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Here is my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Wow nice setup, those 1440p monitors in surround look sexy, good experience? what games do you play on them?


----------



## Depauville Kid




----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Wow nice setup, those 1440p monitors in surround look sexy, good experience? what games do you play on them?


its a great experiance i cant stop being at the comp now lol and all i play is battlefield 4 right now till something else comes out.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Here is my setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool setup!

I love that car, the hoonicorn video for it is awesome


----------



## Nizzen

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html

Workstation/gamer to the left, Server to the right. 10Gbit lan between them.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Cool setup!
> I love that car, the hoonicorn video for it is awesome


yea it is! and if you havent seen the behind the scenes for it search for it on youtube great watch.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Put the other section of my desk on and still unpacking lol


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pirate d*
> 
> First pics of man cave


LOL Before I even saw that you typed "man cave" in your post I thought - wow, cool man cave! Very nice!


----------



## Loosenut

Repurposed a pci slot cover. this one happens to be decently thick. I sutck into between the two pieces of my desk then locked it back into place


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All these gorgeous pics of people's gaming rooms... Now I don't want to post pics of how my living room looks after swapping from desks to dual obuttos


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html
> 
> Workstation/gamer to the left, Server to the right. 10Gbit lan between them.


Did you use the x540t2? Did you just assign an up to each of them and forgo using a switch? That's my plan eventually.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html
> 
> Workstation/gamer to the left, Server to the right. 10Gbit lan between them.


wait, you have a 10g link to copy files less than a meter









was there no room for discs in the the other machine ? Its cool either way, I also want to do a similar thing


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Moderation is the only thing I'd say. Monitors and speakers will eat up electricity when just left on, *my speakers pull a constant 260 watts* and then my monitor on an average brightness setting will pull ~60 watts at a constant rate.
> 
> With those running 8 hours a day for a month at 10 cents per kWh it's $7.68 a month.
> 
> If all 8 monitors were on with your rig idling I'd easily say $50-100/ month
> 
> Consumption of your components:
> 
> U2412M x 5: 135 watts
> ZR30W x 1: 100 watts
> 24" TN x 2: 60 watts
> System idle: 165 watts (best guess here)
> Klipsch idle: 7 watts (can't say for listening)
> 
> At 10 per kWh @ 8hrs of usage a day it's $11/month. Left running 24 hours a day idling for a month it's $33/month at 10 per kWh.
> 
> That's all best guesses on consumption from other tests and evidence. The speakers will take a decent amount obviously when actually listening and the system will burn a lot during gaming loads. But like RushiMP said a power meter is easy to use for this. You can even get a UPS that will tell you the current draw.


Is this listening at ear shattering levels or just idle? I did not think Class AB amplifiers dissipated that much at idle.
Class A much more wasteful, but not to often you find class A at that power output level anymore.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Is this listening at ear shattering levels or just idle? I did not think Class AB amplifiers dissipated that much at idle.
> Class A much more wasteful, but not to often you find class A at that power output level anymore.


It's just a worst case estimate, they probably draw 1-2 watts max but you never know unless you measure yourself. In any case 7 isn't much of anything, could probably relocate the extra 5 or 6 to one of the components since I estimated at a comfortable middle brightness on most of the panels.


----------



## Simmons572

I took these pics a while back, and my desk hasn't been that clean for at least 4 months


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics a while back, and my desk hasn't been that clean for at least 4 months


That dyson fan....


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

My "office setup" is a shared space with the wife so I've had to discretely position electronics throughout the house, but after I built her a rig, she's allowed me to spread out more.

I re-appropriated some wood shoe shelves and some threaded chrome rods, nuts, and acrylic tubes from a Tifosi eye glasses display case to make an electronics storage rack for routers, switches, UPSs, Raspberry Pis, etc., and a stand for my rig so it didn't have to live on the floor. I routed flat Cat6 cables under the carpet to the setup below so I could turn off my wifi without losing connectivity.


This is my setup. I use our TV since it displays 1080 and I'd rather be reclined when gaming. I gave the only good monitor I had to the rig below.



Horrible picture with my iPhone... this is the wife's computer on one of those wrap-around desks from Best Buy a decade ago, only without the wrap-around bit.



I have better shots of the assembly of the racks if anyone is interested. All they cost me was time so they aren't the most beautiful things in the world.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> My "office setup" is a shared space with the wife so I've had to discretely position electronics throughout the house, but after I built her a rig, she's allowed me to spread out more.
> 
> I re-appropriated some wood shoe shelves and some threaded chrome rods, nuts, and acrylic tubes from a Tifosi eye glasses display case to make an electronics storage rack for routers, switches, UPSs, Raspberry Pis, etc., and a stand for my rig so it didn't have to live on the floor. I routed flat Cat6 cables under the carpet to the setup below so I could turn off my wifi without losing connectivity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my setup. I use our TV since it displays 1080 and I'd rather be relined when gaming. I gave the only good monitor I had to the rig below.
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible picture with my iPhone... this is the wife's computer on one of those wrap-around desks from Best Buy a decade ago, only without the wrap-around bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have better shots of the assembly of the racks if anyone is interested. All they cost me was time so they aren't the most beautiful things in the world.


I see Wasteland 2 there! Awesome!


----------



## hertz9753

I thought it was the weather channel.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> That dyson fan....


Got it for $20 on ebay


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol gotta love Ebay sometimes


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought it was the weather channel.


Haha. Yup, I've been known to play the weather channel. <<today's forecast, cloudy with a chance of radiation sickness.>>


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I thought it was the weather channel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Haha. Yup, I've been known to play the weather channel. <<today's forecast, cloudy with a chance of radiation sickness.>>


Climate change...


----------



## long99x

just got new chair


----------



## Chickenman

I have one of those chairs - the Mrs bought it for me after I specifically told her to get something without arm rests... haha. Very good chair, really comfy. Mine is white covering though, it's not white anymore and the cat scratched it in the first two days so I just put a blanket over it.

Anyway, I only weigh 60kg so took the armrests off (I play guitar etc).


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> just got new chair


What type of chair is this?


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> I have one of those chairs - the Mrs bought it for me after I specifically told her to get something without arm rests... haha. Very good chair, really comfy. Mine is white covering though, it's not white anymore and the cat scratched it in the first two days so I just put a blanket over it.
> 
> Anyway, I only weigh 60kg so took the armrests off (I play guitar etc).


yeah, it's good for me too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> What type of chair is this?


I don't know how it's call in english, sorry








I'm buy it in a store in my city(Ha Noi- Viet Nam)


----------



## hertz9753

Don't worry about it. Most of us are nice.


----------



## GermanyChris

We are?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *long99x*
> 
> yeah, it's good for me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it's call in english, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buy it in a store in my city(Ha Noi- Viet Nam)


Oh cool from Vietnam huh? My wife is Vietnamese, we live near Westminster, CA and love the Vietnamese food. Guess its the second largest Vietnamese population outside Vietnam.

That is a nice chair though! Wonder if on ebay it can be found.


----------



## long99x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh cool from Vietnam huh? My wife is Vietnamese, we live near Westminster, CA and love the Vietnamese food. Guess its the second largest Vietnamese population outside Vietnam.
> 
> That is a nice chair though! Wonder if on ebay it can be found.


nice to meet you









If you know Vietnamese,we can talk more, I'm not good in English


----------



## warpedRazor

there is my setup the desk is made from an old shipping pallet









just started in pc gaming so replacing tv with a monitor as soon as money allows ..

cheers
razor


----------



## greywarden

Couldn't stand the laptop and not being able to game!


----------



## Recr3ational

I was using 4 monitors, then I moved and got a bigger house.



We're not allowed to paint the walls, so my girlfriend stuck the walls with "paint colour sample" things."


----------



## DarthBaggins

wow the paint color samples on the wall was a good idea


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> wow the paint color samples on the wall was a good idea


I thought so too and it's free.


----------



## CJRhoades




----------



## Kavster12

Where did you get that headphone art work on your wall CJRhoades? Looks nice.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Where did you get that headphone art work on your wall CJRhoades? Looks nice.


Massdrop. Send me a PM if you'd like an invite.


----------



## fido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The current state of affairs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Overclock Machine


I love u .
are u a girl ? will u marry me
*.* I just like everything u done to the place it is perfect


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> I love u .
> are u a girl ? will u marry me
> *.* I just like everything u done to the place it is perfect


Gender discrimination much?


----------



## hertz9753

Rush is kind of like Jake from State Farm at 3 in the morning...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The current state of affairs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lights Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old Hardware / Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Overclock Machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love u .
> are u a girl ? will u marry me
> *.* I just like everything u done to the place it is perfect
Click to expand...











Best post 2015


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Rush is kind of like Jake from State Farm at 3 in the morning...


Sounds hideous and wears khakis lol


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Sounds hideous and wears khakis lol


Like you would not believe.

Sometimes caught on film. Blurry image seen running into the forest...


----------



## CrazyMonkey

The new CrazyCave spot:


----------



## overclockerjames

behold.... triple 40" in eyefinity









oh and 45 square feet of desktop space






















what do i do with it? Anything I want







but a lot of this


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using 4 monitors, then I moved and got a bigger house.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not allowed to paint the walls, so my girlfriend stuck the walls with "paint colour sample" things."


That's very creative and a cool idea!


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> 
> 
> I was using 4 monitors, th:thumb:en I moved and got a bigger house.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not allowed to paint the walls, so my girlfriend stuck the walls with "paint colour sample" things."


i'm kinda surprised at how good the paint color samples look


----------



## brockb

My triple curved LG 34uc97 setup 10320x1440 total resolution.
You tube video here: 




http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD1_zpsqh9gih8m.jpg.html

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD2_zps1vd4ifyz.jpg.html

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD3_zpszayyeyjo.jpg.html


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brockb*
> 
> My triple curved LG 34uc97 setup 10320x1440 total resolution.
> You tube video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD1_zpsqh9gih8m.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD2_zps1vd4ifyz.jpg.html
> 
> http://s10.photobucket.com/user/m16music/media/AGOOD3_zpszayyeyjo.jpg.html


Where have you been all of my life??







You've gotta post those over in the LG 34UC97 Owner's Club!!


----------



## greywarden

That's pretty awesome looking


----------



## brockb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Where have you been all of my life??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've gotta post those over in the LG 34UC97 Owner's Club!!


Im a little new to the site so I have yet to know what threads are out there. thanks for showing me this. will do!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love those curved monitors







would love a pair

Unpacked a bit more, need to go buy/make another section for my desk, yes that is a Atari 2600 hanging on the wall (might hang the SNES onto the wall as well and didn't harm the console hanging it either)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Darth, I love my 34UC97. The curve really does add immersion to the experience, let alone gaming at 3440x1440 is a lot of fun. I'd LOVE to have brockb's setup. That is one of the best I've seen.

Btw, I like the Atari! I put many an hour into River Raid on my family's old 2600. Even dabbled in the ridiculously hard to maneuver E.T.


----------



## JKuhn

@brockb

That's a very nice setup, but why are you using a glass desk with those speakers?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> @brockb
> 
> That's a very nice setup, but why are you using a glass desk with those speakers?


He could just place something soft in front of them to eliminate most reflections. You'd be surprised at what most studios frequency response at the listening seat looks like due to weird placement, poor room treatment, etc. sometimes you can even hear it, like most NIN tracks from Reznor's personal studio have a steep bass rolloff probably because he's sitting in a bass mode from having only a single subwoofer in the room.


----------



## Azefore

-


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> -


Monitors should be ~1.5m away from the wall and setup according to the instructions. At least I know that's what Genelec suggests for almost all of their near-field monitors.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Monitors should be ~1.5m away from the wall and setup according to the instructions. At least I know that's what Genelec suggests for almost all of their near-field monitors.


1.5m is optimal if you have the space and layout for it but relatively far for most users, usually a foot to 18 inches is acceptable as minimum for home usage depending on the model otherwise you're going to have a bad time lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Monitors should be ~1.5m away from the wall and setup according to the instructions. At least I know that's what Genelec suggests for almost all of their near-field monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5m is optimal if you have the space and layout for it but relatively far for most users, usually a foot to 18 inches is acceptable as minimum for home usage depending on the model otherwise you're going to have a bad time lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, obviously. But I think home users who buy studio monitors aren't looking for 100% perfect sound replication from them. Otherwise they'd invest in a little more than just those studio monitors.

ie; a room designed for those studio monitors. Which can be as easy as moving around your furniture tbh.


----------



## brockb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Where have you been all of my life??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've gotta post those over in the LG 34UC97 Owner's Club!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> @brockb
> 
> That's a very nice setup, but why are you using a glass desk with those speakers?


Thanks!

Why not? I understand there may be reflection issues, but if there is then I don't notice it compared to my old setup where they were placed in textbook perfect angles/height with speaker stands. I'm also running a quadraphonic setup.

My main front speakers are actually the BOSE companion 8 speakers underneath the sides of my center monitor, so technically I use my studio speakers as rear/side speakers (along with the sub at the bottom) in quadraphonic. The only time I use the monitors as the main speakers is in stereo when I'm sitting back a little further from the computer. Its cool b/c I have it set up so there's multiple ways to listen to sound. In full quadraphonic with the sub, it sounds like a damn club in the room when the volume is high.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brockb*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Why not? I understand there may be reflection issues, but if there is then I don't notice it compared to my old setup where they were placed in textbook perfect angles/height with speaker stands. I'm also running a quadraphonic setup.
> 
> My main front speakers are actually the BOSE companion 8 speakers underneath the sides of my center monitor, so technically I use my studio speakers as rear/side speakers (along with the sub at the bottom) in quadraphonic. The only time I use the monitors as the main speakers is in stereo when I'm sitting back a little further from the computer. Its cool b/c I have it set up so there's multiple ways to listen to sound. In full quadraphonic with the sub, it sounds like a damn club in the room when the volume is high.


If that's fine for you then more power to you.









As a quick experiment though, you could try what @greywarden said about putting something in front of the speakers to absorb the reflections. The thing there is reflections make it harder to make out detail. In movies, etc it can also make it harder to hear what characters are saying.

Oh, and Bose? KILL IT!!!!


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

Added an AC for my room and did some major wire tucking. All wires are now under the desk and zip tied, modem, power strips, etc are all zip tied underneath. Also got my stereo system up


----------



## JKuhn

Why do so many people here have racing chairs? Is it just a gimmick, or is there a practical reason for it?

I'm currently using an old typist chair and feel it's time to get something better. I know of a shop nearby that had racing chairs, but now they have a chain and legal papers on their door. Should I try to get one elsewhere (no guarantees), or should I just look for something else?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Why do so many people here have racing chairs? Is it just a gimmick, or is there a practical reason for it?
> 
> I'm currently using an old typist chair and feel it's time to get something better. I know of a shop nearby that had racing chairs, but now they have a chain and legal papers on their door. Should I try to get one elsewhere (no guarantees), or should I just look for something else?


I have one because it came with my Obutto R3volution! They're rather comfy once broken in and you've gotten every little bit of this and that configured (joys of the footrest/pedal mount having three angles, 4-5 spots it can be put, even more configurations with the chair itself!)

A lot of people have found the DXRacer chairs quite comfortable, not to mention you can get them in like six different colours, including orange and yellow!


----------



## JKuhn

The problem is I can't pay for DXRacer. The ones I saw earlier were around R2000, and that's already a bit pricey for me. I also don't really like the idea of a normal highback because they're a bit bulky.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Why do so many people here have racing chairs? Is it just a gimmick, or is there a practical reason for it?
> 
> I'm currently using an old typist chair and feel it's time to get something better. I know of a shop nearby that had racing chairs, but now they have a chain and legal papers on their door. Should I try to get one elsewhere (no guarantees), or should I just look for something else?


I think they're more expensive than a normal chair when it comes to comfort. But the extra price is paid for the brand and the looks. I'm personally looking into getting something like a gaming chair from AK Racing or the like. DXRacer is way too pricy for me as well, but some of the "cheaper" brands look like a good alternative. They all look sturdy and nice, and have pretty much the same features as their DXRacer counterparts depending on the model but a little cheaper


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think they're more expensive than a normal chair when it comes to comfort. But the extra price is paid for the brand and the looks. I'm personally looking into getting something like a gaming chair from AK Racing or the like. DXRacer is way too pricy for me as well, but some of the "cheaper" brands look like a good alternative. They all look sturdy and nice, and have pretty much the same features as their DXRacer counterparts depending on the model but a little cheaper


Wait, did you just post outside the "Last post wins" thread?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Wait, did you just post outside the "Last post wins" thread?


I did it again didn't I? sigh


----------



## JKuhn

So it would seem. Anyway, wat do you say? Racing seat (if I can find one), or a normal one?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> So it would seem. Anyway, wat do you say? Racing seat (if I can find one), or a normal one?


It's more down to personal preference than anything else with chairs, so you should just go to a store where you can try them.

I'm just saying you probably buy the premium for a gaming chair because of it's looks, if you're only going for comfort, you'd be better off with a "normal" chair at around the same price.


----------



## JKuhn

OK, thanks then.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's more down to personal preference than anything else with chairs, so you should just go to a store where you can try them.
> 
> I'm just saying you probably buy the premium for a gaming chair because of it's looks, if you're only going for comfort, you'd be better off with a "normal" chair at around the same price.


I agree wholeheartedly with OkanG.

I got my last chair for $150 and it lasted about 2.5 years. I was happy with that purchase and needed a new chair because the padding on the armrests and the seat started to deteriorate to the point I could feel the plastic/metal underneath. I was looking into the racing chairs but if I was crossing the $300 mark, it wouldn't be for a chair I see as gimmicky. Sit in all the chairs you can and find the best one for you. I just recently purchased this chair - http://www.staples.com/Staples-Hyken-Technical-Mesh-Task-Chair-Black/product_990119 - and I love it. The amount of mesh will be great when the weather is warm. The armrest are stiffer which should allow them to last longer and I am assuming the mesh seat will last longer since the padding wont deflate/flatten over time. The other mesh chairs I found that I liked were 4x the price of this one. I loved it but couldnt justify the price for this extremely comfortable chair whose color scheme fits in very well with my office - http://www.staples.com/nefil-Pro-Smart-Motion-Mesh-Managers-Chair-3D-Orange/product_100733


----------



## jameyscott

My chair is literally the best purchase I have made for my set up. Seriously, if there is one thing you shouldn't cheap out on with your set up, it's your chair.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My chair is literally the best purchase I have made for my set up. Seriously, if there is one thing you shouldn't cheap out on with your set up, it's your chair.


Truth!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My chair is literally the best purchase I have made for my set up. *Seriously, if there is one thing you shouldn't cheap out on with your set up, it's your chair. *


That's what they said about keyboards.









Anyway, I'll see if I can get to a shop or two today, but unfortunately my uncle got eletrocuted.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I love my Poker II with blank PBT caps BUT my chair is way more important. I'm considering purchasing a racing chair for when I use my G27. Then go back to my cushy desk chair for normal operation. I need more space...

I'm really sorry to hear about your uncle!


----------



## Jumie

My simple setup


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's what they said about keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll see if I can get to a shop or two today, but unfortunately my uncle got eletrocuted.


One affects your overall health and one affects your typing experience. You tell me which is more important.


----------



## NYMD

New centre screen...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took a panoramic


----------



## Nukemaster

Wall Atari!


----------



## Draven

Built a new desk, sorry for the fuzzy pic don't own a camera, had to use my cell, but I am happy with how it all turned out, now I am just waiting for my new Dell U2715H to be delivered on Thursday to replace my 3 LG's.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks like a good place for co-op gaming









Someday I will take a picture of my computer desk(aka old kitchen table.)


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Looks like a good place for co-op gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I will take a picture of my computer desk(aka old kitchen table.)


Indeed it is, I also have an HTPC in the same room, 2 friends of mine and I played Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army in co-op it was awesome.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My chair is literally the best purchase I have made for my set up. Seriously, if there is one thing you shouldn't cheap out on with your set up, it's your chair.


Considering your setup, it's apparent you don't cheap out on anything. It's probably quite easy for you to recommend a DX Racer. For someone with a mediocre PC, I'm quite sure they'd rather see better performance rather than spend money they might not have on an expensive chair.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You have to consider the time involved in putting the setup together to, not everyone gets it all in one day


----------



## greywarden

I can't stop moving, I'll never settle in somewhere and have a nice setup :/

Alaska, NW FL, NE FL, NW FL, Maryland, NW FL, Sold old house, building a new one, now, living in a travel trailer, about at my wit's end









All of that in the past 3 years!


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You have to consider the time involved in putting the setup together to, not everyone gets it all in one day


Psh, why else do you get a tax return?









I have been trying to wait until I get my desk built so that I can finally get my room posted. It has been on hold for about a year because we just moved into our house and the wife said no power tools in the apartment


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Considering your setup, it's apparent you don't cheap out on anything. It's probably quite easy for you to recommend a DX Racer. For someone with a mediocre PC, I'm quite sure they'd rather see better performance rather than spend money they might not have on an expensive chair.


I'm sorry, I meant to comment on this earlier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You have to consider the time involved in putting the setup together to, not everyone gets it all in one day


Basically this.

Just because I have a lot of nice hardware, doesn't mean that I spent a lot of money on it. Most of my hardware was actually purchased used and pretty much all the other components were purchased at a heavily discounted price. It was also all purchased over the span of a year and a half.

On the topic of the chair though, I'm not saying everyone should go out and spend 650 bucks on a chair like I did, but I do think you should purchase a chair proportional to how much you use your set up. I'm at my computer 8-16 hours a day. Between work, school, and gaming, most of my time is spent in my chair. I can't tell you how much pain I was in the first two weeks of working at home in my crap chair that was given to me. I was popping ibuprofen at any chance I could. I knew I had to purchase a new chair. Did I have to spend that much on a chair? Probably not, but I know this chair is going to last a LONG time. I know it's going to serve me well, and has replacement parts online once something eventually does break. To me, it was a worthwhile purchase, and others it may not be. I'm just saying that you should spend a good chunk of change on a nice chair if you are going to be at your desk often.

(I wouldn't recommend a DxRacer btw, overpriced junk imo.) Get a real office chair.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm sorry, I meant to comment on this earlier.
> 
> Basically this.
> 
> Just because I have a lot of nice hardware, doesn't mean that I spent a lot of money on it. Most of my hardware was actually purchased used and pretty much all the other components were purchased at a heavily discounted price. It was also all purchased over the span of a year and a half.
> 
> On the topic of the chair though, I'm not saying everyone should go out and spend 650 bucks on a chair like I did, but I do think you should purchase a chair proportional to how much you use your set up. I'm at my computer 8-16 hours a day. Between work, school, and gaming, most of my time is spent in my chair. I can't tell you how much pain I was in the first two weeks of working at home in my crap chair that was given to me. I was popping ibuprofen at any chance I could. I knew I had to purchase a new chair. Did I have to spend that much on a chair? Probably not, but I know this chair is going to last a LONG time. I know it's going to serve me well, and has replacement parts online once something eventually does break. To me, it was a worthwhile purchase, and others it may not be. I'm just saying that you should spend a good chunk of change on a nice chair if you are going to be at your desk often.
> 
> (I wouldn't recommend a DxRacer btw, overpriced junk imo.) Get a real office chair.


I personally disagree about it being overpriced junk, its a very nice quality chair. Sure there other very nice quality chair but the Dxracer isn't that bad at all but i know its all personal preference.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I personally disagree about it being overpriced junk, its a very nice quality chair. Sure there other very nice quality chair but the Dxracer isn't that bad at all but i know its all personal preference.


Well, I probably shouldn't have called it junk. They aren't. I mean, they are nice, but overpriced. It's just a racing chair with an office chair base.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I probably shouldn't have called it junk. They aren't. I mean, they are nice, but overpriced. It's just a racing chair with an office chair base.


They vary in prices, some of these "real chairs" feel uncomfortable and cheap right out of the box and come with a price tag of 250.

Once you get into the mesh ergonomic chairs, now you're in the 600 range. How is paying 280, for way better quality than the Office Depot junk overpriced?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> They vary in prices, some of these "real chairs" feel uncomfortable and cheap right out of the box and come with a price tag of 250.
> 
> Once you get into the mesh ergonomic chairs, now you're in the 600 range. How is paying 280, for way better quality than the Office Depot junk overpriced?


I guess it depends on what you are looking at though. For me, being a bigger guy, only their like top two chairs said that they supported my weight. I was in the 350-400 dollar range. I figured, if I'm already going to be paying that much for a chair, I might as well get something that is an ergonomic chair.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I guess it depends on what you are looking at though. For me, being a bigger guy, only their like top two chairs said that they supported my weight. I was in the 350-400 dollar range. I figured, if I'm already going to be paying that much for a chair, I might as well get something that is an ergonomic chair.


So you're saying, what you buy is top notch, but what everyone else buys is overpriced junk?

The big and Tall chair is really nice, Manny has one and it has better cushion than mine, but it was 425 shipped from Newegg.


----------



## Azefore

Different strokes for different folks here, don't think we need to linger on the subject anymore


----------



## OkanG

Saw an AKRacing on sale in my country last week actually, if I just had the moneys







Maybe later this year


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I probably shouldn't have called it junk. They aren't. I mean, they are nice, but overpriced. *It's just a racing chair with an office chair base. *


Yea, I thought it looked cool a few years ago when you would see a Recaro or Sparco racing seats modified to fit on an office chair base. Just something about the DXRacers look cheap to me. I thought about converting one of my own Sparco or Recaro buckets laying around from my car myself for a little more authenticity. As stated this is all personal preference as I'd much rather have a Herman Miller.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I wouldn't mind a Bride or Recaro seat as my desk chair, I had a Sparco Sprint I used for 8 years as my gaming chair and it was sooo comfy for extended gaming sessions. It also worked great in my '95 EG Solo II car


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't mind a Bride or Recaro seat as my desk chair, I had a Sparco Sprint I used for 8 years as my gaming chair and it was sooo comfy for extended gaming sessions. It also worked great in my '95 EG Solo II car


I would love a Recaro seat as my gaming chair. I've got a purchased from Costco Tru pleather desk chair. It's not bad but not the best for racing games. It also doesn't breath.


----------



## Skillers Inc

I actually picked up a mesh chair that is amazing, I really liked my leather chair, but I would start to feel almost sweaty after a few hours. I was a bit skeptical at first, but being comfortable AND breathable made a huge difference for me.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't mind a Bride or Recaro seat as my desk chair, I had a Sparco Sprint I used for 8 years as my gaming chair and it was sooo comfy for extended gaming sessions. *It also worked great in my '95 EG Solo II car*


Nice! Solo II is fun, had many enjoyable runs in my STX Subaru WRX in a pair of Sparco Speed's a while ago. Currently have a Mitsubishi Lancer EVO with a pair of Recaro Pole Positions that would make for a nice seat for a simulator.







These are way more comfortable and looking for me then those DXRacers as an office chair if I ever chose this route.


----------



## cones

I have never been in a race chair but are they really that comfortable to use for sitting at a desk?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I have never been in a race chair but are they really that comfortable to use for sitting at a desk?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks here, don't think we need to linger on the subject anymore


They help keep a good posture, while being comfortable at the same time. Drove to NYC from Chicago on my VW one time and the seats are pretty comfortable even after 16 hours of driving.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I have never been in a race chair but are they really that comfortable to use for sitting at a desk?


I like to think so since bucket seats tend to be heavily padded and snug. It depends on your body frame really as you can always get larger bucket seats to accommodate as well. Some people may not like them due to the fixed position of the shoulder support, but I feel it's perfect as your arms and hands gravitate towards your keyboard and mouse anyways as if it were the driver wheel.


----------



## Azefore

I'd take an office liquidation Aeron any day of the week for $450 here, not a fan of the look of a bucket seat in my den. I'll leave them in my car personally but they are comfortable.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd take an office liquidation Aeron any day of the week for $450 here, not a fan of the look of a bucket seat in my den. I'll leave them in my car personally but they are comfortable.


For sure as I totally agree! A Herman miller is due in my area shortly. Where are you purchasing one from?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> For sure as I totally agree! A Herman miller is due in my area shortly. Where are you purchasing one from?


Not picking one up for myself here as I got a steelcase currently I've had for a while but just saying bang for buck a lightly used Aeron is my preference


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Not picking one up for myself here as I got a steelcase currently I've had for a while but just saying bang for buck a lightly used Aeron is my preference


That's what I looked for initially, but couldn't find one in my area, and short of paying for a new one, the ergohuman v1 was my best option.


----------



## Miss Roxy




----------



## brandon3434

I don't post much, but here's my setup.













Its nice to work with companies like Razer!







#eSports


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon3434*
> 
> Its nice to work with companies like Razer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #eSports


That's a lot of razer


----------



## Madman340

Jeez, now I wanna #eSports!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon3434*
> 
> Its nice to work with companies like Razer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #eSports


Wow, that's just a few boxes from them


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon3434*
> 
> I don't post much, but here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to work with companies like Razer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #eSports
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So are you like the Kevin Durant of esports?


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*





Wow, that's just a few boxes from them 

thats more than a few....lol


----------



## Sikkamore

love my Zelda stuffs! Missing from this photo is my PS4 though lol


----------



## Zoltanar

I like that it matches your green wall, that color is pretty awesome even without the zelda stuff though, here I am stuck with my beige with floral patterns wallpaper


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I like that it matches your green wall, that color is pretty awesome even without the zelda stuff though, here I am stuck with my beige with floral patterns wallpaper


Thanks







that was totally lucky though lol painted my walls lime green like a Lamborghini <3


----------



## Zoltanar

Haha, I always wanted to have a Gallardo Spyder in Lime Green, I wonder if their price will rise now that they are no longer made, or if it will drop as they are like 75% of Lamborghini's total sales.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon3434*
> 
> Its nice to work with companies like Razer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #eSports


That's awesome!

How often does your mouse fail from heavy use where you would need that many replacements? Curious haha


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon3434*
> 
> I don't post much, but here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to work with companies like Razer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #eSports


Any chance you can ship one of those mice off to me? My Razer mouse doesn't get recognized by Syanapse!


----------



## kbros

Carbon fiber all the things!


Spoiler: Warning: EXTRA LARGE IMAGES!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Haha, I always wanted to have a Gallardo Spyder in Lime Green, I wonder if their price will rise now that they are no longer made, or if it will drop as they are like 75% of Lamborghini's total sales.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is the reason I painted my room this color lol probably will be on the rise. No one will want to get rid of one in the first place I hope lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Carbon fiber all the things!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: EXTRA LARGE IMAGES!


That's awesome! I'm buying carbon fiber sunglasses next pay xD


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Carbon fiber all the things!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: EXTRA LARGE IMAGES!


Vinyl wrap?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Vinyl wrap?


Looks like it.


----------



## kbros

Yep, bought a five foot roll and didn't know what to do with it after I finished my keyboard. lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Any chance you can ship one of those mice off to me? My Razer mouse doesn't get recognized by Syanapse!


While you are at it......my razer ansasi number 6 key stopped working and it has become a pain in my rear.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I could use a Goliathus pad lol but my Naga 2012 still running like a champ


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Yep, bought a five foot roll and didn't know what to do with it after I finished my keyboard. lol


Wrap the desk


----------



## confed

I am not a fan of that wrap on the desk itself. To each their own. With the keyboard being wrapped, I wonder how it could look if you were to wrap the monitor stand.


----------



## Robilar

My new mancave









Just moved into my new place. Picking up a tv for wall mount and planning on rebuilding a gaming rig.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1176_zps8jygbdmm.jpg.html


----------



## Zoltanar

Do you walk barefoot on that tile floor?
Why does the living room/office/bedroom have tile flooring?
Why does the room have such a strange shape?
Anyway, have fun starting over in a new house, I would love to do it too, even if it would be a huge pain on my back.


----------



## Robilar

I bought a 4 storey townhouse. This is the basement. It's a funky shape because I have a storage room, laundry room and washroom down here. Plus I have a door leading to my underground parking spots.

i might put down an area rug on the tiled floor. The rest of the townhouse is hardwood, I assume they went with tile because its the basement.

And yes moving was a huge pain.... Lived in my other house for 17 years. Alot of slugging to get my daughter and I moved in. I did give my self a reason to buy a new 75" tv though









Nice thing about the basement is that it will not have sound travelling to the adjoining units so I can set up some decent speakers rather than headset gaming.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1170_zpsreyyhd4k.jpg.html


----------



## MoMann

My current setup before I move out of my parents place


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> My current setup before I move out of my parents place
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is that triple-portrait setup working for you? I tried it with mine two days, ago, and I changed it back last night after about three hours of use. It just felt too impractical and the handful of games that I tried had issues with the wonky aspect ratio.
Anyhow, it looks really nice.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> How is that triple-portrait setup working for you? I tried it with mine two days, ago, and I changed it back last night after about three hours of use. It just felt too impractical and the handful of games that I tried had issues with the wonky aspect ratio.
> Anyhow, it looks really nice.


Some games suck and some work fine, though I don't game neatly as much as I used to. I would use this software called wide-screen something to fix most of my problems. But for anything work or Web related I say portrait for the win hands down.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Some games suck and some work fine, though I don't game neatly as much as I used to. I would use this software called wide-screen something to fix most of my problems. But for anything work or Web related I say portrait for the win hands down.


Fair enough. And I'm going to take the guess that Flawless Widescreen is the program you're referring to.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Wife wanted to move into a downtown loft for a year before we get a house and since we got a good price I said yes. Downside, its only about 600-700 sf. This is "my room" that I just got setup, although she sometimes forgets whose computer that is. She is addicted to Princess Maker 2 and Don't Starve.



http://imgur.com/f96QeZI




http://imgur.com/9RT99g9


----------



## hertz9753

I think the second picture points the arrow to you. You still have the loveseat, tv and laptop when you stare at the triple monitors.


----------



## ringbolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Carbon fiber all the things!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: EXTRA LARGE IMAGES!


Thats a dam fine keyboard! Fancy telling me where'd you get it by any chance ?


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ringbolt*
> 
> Thats a dam fine keyboard! Fancy telling me where'd you get it by any chance ?


Looks like a wrapped Corsair K65 with custom keycaps


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Wife wanted to move into a downtown loft for a year before we get a house and since we got a good price I said yes. Downside, its only about 600-700 sf. This is "my room" that I just got setup, although she sometimes forgets whose computer that is. She is addicted to Princess Maker 2 and Don't Starve.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/f96QeZI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9RT99g9


Parenting Done Right


----------



## ozzy1925

today i bought ikea markus chair but i hear some clicking noise when i lean back even the mechanism is locked:



anyone hear the same noise on theirs ?its very annoying


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> today i bought ikea markus chair but i hear some clicking noise when i lean back even the mechanism is locked:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone hear the same noise on theirs ?its very annoying


That's inherent in the design of the locking mechanism and no way as I know of around it. Only fixes are either a redesign of the mechanism, or just sit more still.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's inherent in the design of the locking mechanism and no way as I know of around it. Only fixes are either a redesign of the mechanism, or just sit more still.


i found out there is a knob under the seat in the middle, after tighten it noise is gone but need more pressure to set the seating position.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's inherent in the design of the locking mechanism and no way as I know of around it. Only fixes are either a redesign of the mechanism, or just sit more still.
> 
> 
> 
> i found out there is a knob under the seat in the middle, after tighten it noise is gone but need more pressure to set the seating position.
Click to expand...

Oh, so the noise isn't from the metal hitting metal as seen in the vid? My previous comment was based off that assumption.

Do you think it's the seating of the spring that might be loose then? As in, when the tension is low it comes off its seating but hits it when you lean back.

I guess calling ikea support wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## ozzy1925

i went to ikea again this morning and tried 2 more chairs they both have that noise but 1 of them has lower and 1 has the same as mine so i decide to try my luck and bought a new closed one this one also has this noise but just like the lower one.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i went to ikea again this morning and tried 2 more chairs they both have that noise but 1 of them has lower and 1 has the same as mine so i decide to try my luck and bought a new closed one this one also has this noise but just like the lower one.


From watch the video you are actually also causing the problem by rocking back and forth. If you expect to do that and not have the chair gradually make that noise you are mistaken. You can always try to modify the locking mechanism.



Another solution would be to take it apart and pad the locking bar with some sort of cushion.


----------



## ulnevrgtit




----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


That is a beauty


----------



## ulnevrgtit

thanks man


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


Yeah, I pretty much want this exact setup. Beautiful!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

thanks guys!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> thanks guys!


You will have to send all of that hardware to me for testing. It's a fact that many people don't know about.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

right on it...post home address here


----------



## overclockerjames




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> right on it...post home address here


Don't fall for it. So far I've sent him my Datsun 280Z, a Bostitch Model B III stapler, a guinea pig named Smitty, 5 gallons of mayo, and my Apple IIe. As of right now, I've gotten nothing back.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Lol...not Smitty


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


What's your AV unit? I really like it!

Here's my setup:


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Don't fall for it. So far I've sent him my Datsun 280Z, a Bostitch Model B III stapler, *a guinea pig named Smitty*, 5 gallons of mayo, and my Apple IIe. As of right now, I've gotten nothing back.


Not Smitty!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^haha....Smitty.....noooooooooo

Jeci...the tv/stereo are on two 4x1 ikea expedite bookshelves


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*
> 
> What's your AV unit? I really like it!
> 
> Here's my setup:


dude Im saving that last pic and copyign everything for my own setup xD

hoping the new house arrive by the end of the year, a man cave will happen


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> right on it...post home address here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for it. So far I've sent him my Datsun 280Z, a Bostitch Model B III stapler, a guinea pig named Smitty, 5 gallons of mayo, and my Apple IIe. As of right now, I've gotten nothing back.
Click to expand...


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> ...
> 
> hoping the new house arrive by the end of the year, a man cave will happen


Where is the house being shipped from, are you stuck in a box since it has not been delivered yet


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Lol...not Smitty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Not Smitty!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^haha....Smitty.....noooooooooo
> 
> Jeci...the tv/stereo are on two 4x1 ikea expedite bookshelves


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


----------



## hertz9753

Smiitty posted an online ad on guinea pig hookup. He got so many replies that he moved out to the oil fields in ND. Their is a huge demand for males with teeth out there.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Smiitty posted an online ad on guinea pig hookup. He got so many replies that he moved out to the oil fields in ND. Their is a huge demand for males with teeth out there.


Noooo!!!! He had a wife (Miss GrassHaaaay)! I should have known what he was up to. I kept seeing charges for guineapigfriendfinder.com on my credit card but he would always say that my identity was stolen. Why did I believe him?? Another clue was that he wasn't chewing his blocks all the way down. Another family ruined by the internet. I'm sorry I blamed you.


----------



## Snyderman34

$39.99 reward, a guinea pig in need...


----------



## dragneel

nothing special but i like it


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> nothing special but i like it


Glen 12, yeah buddy









Pink keyboard works well with the desktop too


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Glen 12, yeah buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink keyboard works well with the desktop too


Thanks







Glen 12 is pretty good though i'd normally get something like a Lagavulin 16YO but I was pretty broke that day.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> nothing special but i like it


My friend would be drooling over your keyboard. Looks great!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> $39.99 reward, a guinea pig in need...


Nick Cage at his finest there! I figured $39.99 is just a bit more than it costs to buy a guinea pig at Petsmart.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Nick Cage at his finest there! I figured $39.99 is just a bit more than it costs to buy a guinea pig at Petsmart.


So, guinea pig and a mcdouble? Heck yeah.

Gonna update my post in a bit. Moved back into my old room and make a spot for my wife (introduced her to FF ARR, had to grab her a laptop to play on).


----------



## Zoltanar

One day, a friend of mine came over my house and I let him use my PC to play an MMO(Tera) while I was on his laptop and even playing with a 360 controller (Tera has native controller compatibility and it's excellent) it was still a terrible experience, the 15.4" screen is just too small for those kinds of games. I use a 27" now but I think back then I had a 22".


----------



## shadow5555

Moved due to a much better job offer and city as well. This is my new living room/gaming room.computer room/theater all in one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s...oads/IMG_20150515_214904_zpsizai30cg.jpg.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/s...oads/IMG_20150523_181327_zpszjf7i1xp.jpg.html


----------



## taowulf

It is a work in progress.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> nothing special but i like it


Updated pic


----------



## OkanG

Ayy where did the secondary monitor go


----------



## Zoltanar

He gave it to the cat, of course!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Agreed, dual monitors (or more) is bliss. Totally can't wait to upgrade to triple 24" displays with a slight increase in resolution (1920x1200 up from 1920x1080).


----------



## taowulf

My desk is mostly done, so here we are in the meantime....


----------



## dragneel

I got it rid of it because it was awful.

1. Didn't match the main monitor
2. It was TN, while main is IPS, it was jarring and weird.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> My desk is mostly done, so here we are in the meantime....


What desk is that? Lots of elbow room


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed, dual monitors (or more) is bliss. Totally can't wait to upgrade to triple 24" displays with a slight increase in resolution (1920x1200 up from 1920x1080).


Which monitors are you looking at and why "only" 1200p?

I love 1200p!


----------



## galaxie83

Has anyone here thought about using those metal wall shelves to hold a computer? Say like a Air 540? I was thinking about doing this since I will run out of desk space when I add two more monitors and I don't want my case sitting on the floor.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What desk is that? Lots of elbow room


Built it myself over the weekend, it was a "non-standard" space.

Here is the buildlog if you are interested.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Which monitors are you looking at and why "only" 1200p?
> 
> I love 1200p!


Dell U2415 at the moment, and "only" 1920x1200 because I want to do three screen surround as well. Yes, other monitors are technically better versed for surround gaming, but racing sims aren't anywhere near twitchy. 144Hz is ~really~ nice (especially that 24" BenQ G-Sync display) and I wouldn't mind the fluidity it has, but those are $700 CAD a shot, versus $350 a shot for the Dells, not to mention the BenQ G-sync displays are TN, and I'm getting rather tired of the colour shifting that occurs even with my BenQ V2210's. A single GTX 980 (planning on getting a second one) can cope a lot easier with three 1080p or 1200p displays in comparison to three 27" displays. Sure, I'd love the larger size but I do wonder if two GTX 980's could handle 1440p surround, especially since they'd be rendering almost twice as many pixels as triple 1920x1200's, and about 40% more than a single 4k.

Also, text tends to be easier to read (at least according to various reviews) on 1080p/1200p, but I don't have any personal experience with this just yet.

EDIT: I'm also liking the idea of slightly more vertical space too.


----------



## Kanivakil

I'm going to upgrade to a 3440x1440 pretty soon; I'm so tired of this old monitor...



I just need some cable management lessons. Another OC member gave me an advice. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*


Wow that's nice







someday I hope to have a setup like that


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Updated pic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Updated pic


Oh looky there's a feline model. Cute.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Wow that's nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someday I hope to have a setup like that


I wouldn't even have room for that. I'm lucky just to have room for a future 3440x1440 monitor.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG people Im VERY close to get my own house (renting right now)

The house have a 2x3mts. space close to the living room and I will be using it for my "gaming room"

any advice how to use that small space?? Im thinking in an L shape desk.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm going to upgrade to a 3440x1440 pretty soon; I'm so tired of this old monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> I just need some cable management lessons. Another OC member gave me an advice. I'll see what I can do.


You wont regret getting a 3440x1440p monitor.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG people Im VERY close to get my own house (renting right now)
> 
> The house have a 2x3mts. space close to the living room and I will be using it for my "gaming room"
> 
> any advice how to use that small space?? Im thinking in an L shape desk.


an L-desk has always been my wet dream, especially if you need somewhere to study/have a laptop as well


----------



## Motley01

I finally got me a new desk. After over 10 years of using a crappy desk. Why did I wait so long?

I got this at a local furniture store. American Furniture Warehouse (Denver, CO). I really needed a bigger/wider desk, with shelves for placing my stereo equipment and speakers.

The desk was $175 and the hutch was $200. Its 55" wide, lots of table top space to house my new 32" monitor. Expensive, but worth it. Very high quality, sold as rock.

I also installed some neon lighting behind the hutch. Little bit too much sunlight to see the best affects, I'll have to take some more photos at night.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I finally got me a new desk. After over 10 years of using a crappy desk.


Flash some light on your desk.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm going to upgrade to a 3440x1440 pretty soon; I'm so tired of this old monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> I just need some cable management lessons. Another OC member gave me an advice. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> You wont regret getting a 3440x1440p monitor.
Click to expand...

Definitely won't regret it. Love mine.


----------



## atarione

my cat just discovered how hymotizing the meters on my Sony TA-N77ES are... uh-oh...

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/fitzTAN77ES_zpsc6cnmixr.jpg.html

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/atarione/media/desk_zpsqqbrwlmf.jpg.html


----------



## bgtrance

Sooo many receivers


----------



## Wolfsbora

Yeah! Loving that audio rack!


----------



## Zoltanar

They are probably all plugged in with that rack next to them, but does the person use all of them?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I think I see a Marantz Similar to mine in there (on the desk







) or it could be a Rotel (have one with the wooden outer casing in storage)


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> They are probably all plugged in with that rack next to them, but does the person use all of them?


yup... (mostly) actually there is one amp not hooked up to anything right now.. in fairness the Sony TA-N77ES/TA-E77ESD (AMP/PRE) see's the most use w/ my JBL L1 speakers the Kenwood KR-V106R (on desk to left) see's frequent use as a headphone amp w/ my DT 880's and the Pioneer SX-3600 (on desk to right) also gets used a fair bit driving NHT SuperZero's and a NHT SW1 passive subwoofer


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> They are probably all plugged in with that rack next to them, but does the person use all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> yup... (mostly) actually there is one amp not hooked up to anything right now.. in fairness the Sony TA-N77ES/TA-E77ESD (AMP/PRE) see's the most use w/ my JBL L1 speakers the Kenwood KR-V106R (on desk to left) see's frequent use as a headphone amp w/ my DT 880's and the Pioneer SX-3600 (on desk to right) also gets used a fair bit driving NHT SuperZero's and a NHT SW1 passive subwoofer
Click to expand...

You are the King of audio bargains. I settled down to one and use an Adcom speaker selector for now...


----------



## Narokuu

Newest update, still messy as all get out, but its a work in progress. My new Baby on the left.


----------



## Kanivakil

I keep seeing people with speaker stands. I wish I had room for speakers because soon I'll have a 3440x1440, 21:9, IPS, G-Sync monitor.



I guess I'd have to hang the speaker to the wall? To my left is the computer chassis and to my right is the door. Any ideas here for the small amount of space that I have?

Also can someone give me some advice on blue lights. It would be nice if I didn't game completely in the dark as it really strains my eyes.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I keep seeing people with speaker stands. I wish I had room for speakers because soon I'll have a 3440x1440, 21:9, IPS, G-Sync monitor.
> 
> I guess I'd have to hang the speaker to the wall? To my left is the computer chassis and to my right is the door. Any ideas here for the small amount of space that I have?
> 
> Also can someone give me some advice on blue lights. It would be nice if I didn't game completely in the dark as it really strains my eyes.


Well sure you can just hang those speakers on the walls. Their small enough to just need one drywall screw to hold them on. Either that, or get a small piece of plywood, paint it white to match the wall, and add the speakers on that.

For lights, I recommend these. Someone else here recommended these, so I ended up getting them. And they're wonderful. You can use the remote to turn them on/off, switch colors. Very nice lights. Just string them along the wall, behind your monitor. They come with tape to stick them on the wall. Easily removed too.

Here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N2M5EDQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


----------



## Narokuu

Actually you cannot hang these speakers on the wall, They are reference monitors for studio recording. and mixing/mastering/
Not for casual music listening. They are Flat frequency and have high and low cut offs for how you angle them.
If you hung them on the wall the bass ports would not have enough room to let the air out. at least a foot, is needed, and more is better.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I keep seeing people with speaker stands. I wish I had room for speakers because soon I'll have a 3440x1440, 21:9, IPS, G-Sync monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'd have to hang the speaker to the wall? To my left is the computer chassis and to my right is the door. Any ideas here for the small amount of space that I have?
> 
> Also can someone give me some advice on blue lights. It would be nice if I didn't game completely in the dark as it really strains my eyes.


hi... looking at your desk I think there are a couple decent options for your consideration:

the speakers I will suggest are passive so you need a amp of some sort T-amps are readily available on amazon or ebay and are pretty tiny good for pc desk useage... there are some other smaller (newer) class D amps to consider also namely TPA3116 based amps such as the SMSL SA-60 ($80~ish)

anyways a couple options NHT SuperZero's (ideally paired with a sub but near field you can probably get away without it) I have a pair they are very good mine are vintage (used) I got for about $50 for the pair but they are still sold for about $100~ ea so $200/pr (these are sealed so you could also wall mount them no problem)

http://www.amazon.com/NHT-SuperZero-2-1-Mini-Monitor-Speaker/dp/B00CKNOYWK

another pretty decent option Vintage Realistic Minimus 7's or their bigger brother Minimus 77's I have 1/2 dozen pairs of these (lol.. i can't help buying them when I see them) in my case I have found them at thriftstores or garage sales/ estate sales.. paying between $10 -$15 pr... however they are readily available on the auction site for around $50ish pretty much any day. these are also a good candidate for wall mounting as they are sealed and wall mounts were sold... these sadly haven't been made for years but you can find them as RS sold boat loads of these speakers for a long long time.

baring that pretty much any sealed or front ported speakers can be wall mounted easy enough ..


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol I think I see a Marantz Similar to mine in there (on the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or it could be a Rotel (have one with the wooden outer casing in storage)


actually it is a Pioneer SX-3600 I found last year for about $80 it is super minty and sounds awesome with my NHT SuperZero's and NHT SW1 (passive sub) ... I kind of fell in love with the pioneer SX-3600 the first time i saw a picture of one online.. kept trying to buy one on ebay and kept getting out bid so I was super stoked when i found this minty one last year... it is kinda baby receiver at only 35watts but I still love the small~ish size and looks and it sound quite nice (imho) the blue Fluoroscan meters are the sexy as it gets (imho).


----------



## Anateus




----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think its an ikea table can you please tell me the depth of this table?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeci*


Hey nice setup. What computer desk is that?


----------



## godftw

Looks like

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49932670/#/S39932623

With a shelf riser.


----------



## Feyris

I was thinking of buying the GALANT A-type from ikea. I need a desk that makes best use of its space or has addons for printers etc under for cheap in white/glass. (under 150?) Anyone use one?, how shakey if so!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*


What speaker are those? Can someone recommend me a 2.1 speakers. I figured that I will have 7.5" on each side once I receive the 34" 3440x1440 monitor.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What speaker are those? Can someone recommend me a 2.1 speakers. I figured that I will have 7.5" on each side once I receive the 34" 3440x1440 monitor.


Eve Audio SC205 + TC Electronic BMC-2.
All I can recommend is get some loseless format music, go to audio shop and let your ears pick the right ones. Thats how I ended up buying mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 
> I think its an ikea table can you please tell me the depth of this table?


Not sure what do you mean about the depth. Do you mean the depth of the wood, or overall wood + legs? Because you can pick whichever legs you want (lenght wise). It was LINMONN as far as I remember.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Eve Audio SC205 + TC Electronic BMC-2.
> All I can recommend is get some loseless format music, go to audio shop and let your ears pick the right ones. Thats how I ended up buying mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what do you mean about the depth. Do you mean the depth of the wood, or overall wood + legs? Because you can pick whichever legs you want (lenght wise). It was LINMONN as far as I remember.


please refer to my picture


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> please refer to my picture


Oh, sorry, didnt notice that








Thats 60cm.

Overall good desk, but I strain my neck and back sometimes. I miss my normal, old non-corner table


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Eve Audio SC205 + TC Electronic BMC-2.
> All I can recommend is get some loseless format music, go to audio shop and let your ears pick the right ones. Thats how I ended up buying mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what do you mean about the depth. Do you mean the depth of the wood, or overall wood + legs? Because you can pick whichever legs you want (lenght wise). It was LINMONN as far as I remember.


Also I have to consider buying the speaker stands to sit on top of the desk too so the sound will be ear level. It doesn't seem it will be easy to find. M-Audio AV 40; It was once on sale for $99.99 and $110 USD.


----------



## IAmDay

Going to uni very soon. Sold off the gaming rig, I'll be building a new ITX rig later down the road. For now I am stuck on this laptop


----------



## Deano12345

Rest of my setup is too messy for pictures just yet so here's where I do all my listening !


----------



## Motley01

Finally took some more pictures at night, so you can see the backlighting better. Also just picked up a new Steelseries keyboard, and Sensei Fnatic edition mouse.


----------



## topdogxxx

My Star Wars theme set up... let me know what you guys think. Willing to post the whole room pic, if you guys want to see


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdogxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My star wars themed set up


I see you have chosen the dark siiiiiiiide.


----------



## Prophet4NO1




----------



## Regnitto

Updated setup. The tower (mine) i5 4690(non k), r9 290, 8 GB corsair vengeance, msi h97 PC mate.
The Cube (wifey's mother's day present) AMD A10 Kavari 7850, HD7850, ASUS A78M-A, patriot anniversary edition 8 GB.
The monitor LG 29" ultra wide 21:9 ips panel 2560x1080


----------



## metallicamaster3

Sleep mode.


----------



## Robilar

Since I moved to a Razer Blade laptop, my computer room has changed a bit









Never thought I would be one of those guys with a crazy expensive gaming laptop but now that I've made the switch, I can't imagine going back to a mongo desktop.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1385_zpsjyszgtym.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1386_zpsgxsoo8sg.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1384_zps4dbzzai1.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_1330_zpsbbvkmjbf.jpg.html


----------



## Kanivakil

A very useful thread. It gives us good ideas to build on for our gaming rooms.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hell my fiance wants to do a wall in the kids room w/ the color sample swatches after seeing this thread


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> A very useful thread. It gives us good ideas to build on for our gaming rooms.


OK here ya go. Some more pics with sunlight this time. I haven't had a chance to cover the screw holes yet (with the included stickers).


----------



## topdogxxx

Panoramic view of my computer room -- I' m surprised we dont see more panoramic views on this thread.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramic view of my computer room -- I' m surprised we dont see more panoramic views on this thread.


because then people would have to move all the junk out of the room entirely.. rather than to just out of the shot?


----------



## godftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> because then people would have to move all the junk out of the room entirely.. rather than to just out of the shot?


Either that or because they look terrible.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godftw*
> 
> Either that or because they look terrible.


Oh, c'mon, my fish area isn't that messy.... When I keep it tidy *shifty eyes*

One of these days I'll take some proper pictures of the gaming/living room at our place. Looks significantly better than it used to!


----------



## Kanivakil

Mamma said if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all. If a person lives in a pig sty, it's none of my business.


----------



## mtrx

Spent couple hours managing desk cables. More pics


http://imgur.com/P0SMf


----------



## confed

Thanks for posting that here. Saves me from commenting on it at the battlestations subreddit. Great cable management man. I know you said you can't do anything about the headphone cord being on top of the desk but why don't you just run it underneath and secure it there? That way it's not running across the entire top depth?


----------



## mtrx

I've been thinking about trying that with the headphone cable, but not quite sure how to properly execute it yet.

Maybe lots of small hooks under the desk with zipties...


----------



## greywarden

There are headphone stands with cable management. Or you can add a hook to your desk with like a cabinet door handle to wrap the cable around next to it.


----------



## Miss Roxy




----------



## Anateus

DXracer masterrace(r)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdogxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramic view of my computer room -- I' m surprised we dont see more panoramic views on this thread.


I did one a while back, I need to do another since JAC is up and running and I need to do some cable management


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> DXracer masterrace(r)


Blah. I passed up the chair because it's too fruity in color. I prefer a luxury black leather computer chair.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Blah. I passed up the chair because it's too fruity in color. I prefer a luxury black leather computer chair.


They come in full black with a name on it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*


I have the same chair, but in Orange. I also spotted a big red "SEX..." book on the pic.







I'm so immature, I know.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I have the same chair, but in Orange. I also spotted a big red "SEX..." book on the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so immature, I know.


Nice








LOL hahahaha I'm surprised you noticed. Yeah it's a sextrology book.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> DXracer masterrace(r)


Yes!!! ^_^b


----------



## Kanivakil

Hopefully the Asus 34" G-Sync monitor will be released this year so I can update my computer set-up. Also, I'll place a sex book somewhere in the picture so LaBestiaHumana can have fun clicking and enlarging the picture and play "Where's Waldo" so to speak.

You got too much time in your hand to be snooping in people's belonging bud.


----------



## taowulf

DXRacers start your engines! Love this chair.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spent couple hours managing desk cables. More pics
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/P0SMf


Very well organized and clean, nice.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Very well organized and clean, nice.


I disagree. Still looks like clutter on the desktop. I didn't view the previous photos. Perhaps it was a jungle of wires before. If I were to take this photo I would remove the second keyboard, the laptop, the cellphone, the modem/router in the back, and the little white clock. I would conceal the headphone wires and wrap it from the back. I guess if the guy wanted to show off his stuff then the clutter has served its purpose. Only then would it look well organized but then there would still be inconsistencies because the monitors are all different in terms of screen size, monitor colors and bezel thickness. Oh, and one more thing, there are also inconsistencies in that there is a different desktop photo in each of those monitors and inconsistency that the monitor on the left side desktop photo is darker than the other two on the right.


----------



## DarthBaggins

from what i'm seeing it's neat and organized and looks like the macbook is connected to the far left monitor. I have mis matched monitors myself just due to cost of what I really want to I take what I can find at the moment (23.6/19/24)


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> from what i'm seeing it's neat and organized and looks like the macbook is connected to the far left monitor. I have mis matched monitors myself just due to cost of what I really want to I take what I can find at the moment (23.6/19/24)


Yeah it does look nice. I'm just a perfectionist freak.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I disagree. Still looks like clutter on the desktop. I didn't view the previous photos. Perhaps it was a jungle of wires before. If I were to take this photo I would remove the second keyboard, the laptop, the cellphone, the modem/router in the back, and the little white clock. I would conceal the headphone wires and wrap it from the back. I guess if the guy wanted to show off his stuff then the clutter has served its purpose. Only then would it look well organized but then there would still be inconsistencies because the monitors are all different in terms of screen size, monitor colors and bezel thickness. Oh, and one more thing, there are also inconsistencies in that there is a different desktop photo in each of those monitors and inconsistency that the monitor on the left side desktop photo is darker than the other two on the right.


OCD much? Lol j/k


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I disagree. Still looks like clutter on the desktop. I didn't view the previous photos. Perhaps it was a jungle of wires before. If I were to take this photo I would remove the second keyboard, the laptop, the cellphone, the modem/router in the back, and the little white clock. I would conceal the headphone wires and wrap it from the back. I guess if the guy wanted to show off his stuff then the clutter has served its purpose. Only then would it look well organized but then there would still be inconsistencies because the monitors are all different in terms of screen size, monitor colors and bezel thickness. Oh, and one more thing, there are also inconsistencies in that there is a different desktop photo in each of those monitors and inconsistency that the monitor on the left side desktop photo is darker than the other two on the right.


Thanks for the criticism, always interesting to hear thoughts from other people on how to improve the desk.

The second keyboard is for my TV so it ain't going anywhere. I'm also not going to sacrifice usability (phone dock, router status, thermometer) just to have a minimal desk with less stuff on it. I could have moved all that stuff away just to take a photo, but that would have been dishonest and not representative of the actual day-to-day setup.

I'm a bit of a perfectionist aswell, but I still prefer the 'function follows form' school of thought.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The second keyboard is for my TV so it ain't going anywhere.


It was just my opinion for the photo shoot. Otherwise, who really cares? For many people its practicality over aesthetics.



Look at my clutter. Wires all over the place, misplaced modem (it looks really isolated there) and the headphones are misplaced. I now have an external hard drive for backup and it sits on top of my desktop. I'm a minimalist but if I must have clutter, it still has to have consistency, a theme so to speak, not randomness.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Thanks for the criticism, always interesting to hear thoughts from other people on how to improve the desk.
> 
> The second keyboard is for my TV so it ain't going anywhere. I'm also not going to sacrifice usability (phone dock, router status, thermometer) just to have a minimal desk with less stuff on it. I could have moved all that stuff away just to take a photo, but that would have been dishonest and not representative of the actual day-to-day setup.
> 
> I'm a bit of a perfectionist aswell, but I still prefer the 'function follows form' school of thought.


Looks good overall! I think it would look better with a black top on the desk, but thats just me. I would prefer the monitors being the same size as well but thats not a big deal, my accessory monitor is a little smaller and set back a few inches from the surround monitors so in photos it looks much smaller. As for keyboards, I run two as well. It can look cluttered but its super practical for those that need it.

When I first setup surround, I did not buy any stands in case I was not into it. I actually had two desks side by side with the 3rd monitor on the other desk. Was tough to line up


----------



## mtrx

I do plan to get another U2515H Dell for the Linux box on the left, so both side monitors would be matching... my sudden GTX 980 Ti SLI procurement just put a bit of a delay on that front.









I would definitely cable manage that glass desk a bit better, Kanivakil. Couple minutes and a few zipties would make it a million times neater. Single PC + single monitor setups are pretty effortless to sort out in no-time.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I do plan to get another U2515H Dell for the Linux box on the left, so both side monitors would be matching... my sudden GTX 980 Ti SLI procurement just put a bit of a delay on that front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely cable manage that glass desk a bit better, Kanivakil. Couple minutes and a few zipties would make it a million times neater. Single PC + single monitor setups are pretty effortless to sort out in no-time.


The critique is just for the photo shoot. Other than that, no one cares. But yeah. I'm going to purchase the Asus ROG Swift 34" 3440x1440 G-Sync when it is released. Non multiple bezels. It should look awesome. I'll just have some issue as to where to place my new speakers. Those in the photo are just temporary junk, but they sound good for the few bucks I've spent on them.


----------



## Fantasy

Well here is my room. It is pretty small because it is the supposed to be the storage room in my apartment but I use it to Game, Code, Watch movies and pretty much everything else related to my PC.

You know what, now that I think about it, I spend most my time in this room. hmm.....










Spoiler: Anyway, here are the pictures.


----------



## Cybertox

We've got the same case, cheers


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> It was just my opinion for the photo shoot. Otherwise, who really cares? For many people its practicality over aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my clutter. Wires all over the place, misplaced modem (it looks really isolated there) and the headphones are misplaced. I now have an external hard drive for backup and it sits on top of my desktop. I'm a minimalist but if I must have clutter, it still has to have consistency, a theme so to speak, not randomness.


We have the same mouse! Love my Proteus core. What configuration do u use for the weights?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> We have the same mouse! Love my Proteus core. What configuration do u use for the weights?


Someone humorously said (paraphrased), "You can be buff but you can't be a buff and also be a gamer." He said this in reply that I thought the mouse was too light even with all the weights installed. I do use low sensitivity but I'm no pro gamer so that all don't matter to me.

I still have my Logitech G9X (unbelievably like new even after a few thousand hours of gameplay/web browsing) and G700s wireless. I just like the looks of the Proteus better although it feels cheaper because of the weight but I am 100% satisfied with the mouse.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Someone humorously said (paraphrased), "You can be buff but you can't be a buff and also be a gamer." He said this in reply that I thought the mouse was too light even with all the weights installed. I do use low sensitivity but I'm no pro gamer so that all don't matter to me.
> 
> I still have my Logitech G9X (unbelievably like new even after a few thousand hours of gameplay/web browsing) and G700s wireless. I just like the looks of the Proteus better although it feels cheaper because of the weight but I am 100% satisfied with the mouse.


It is pretty light. To me it doesn't feel as cheap as my death adder did tho.


----------



## Jimbags

If you want something heavy I have the CM Storm Sentinel Advance II. Its even pretty weighty with no weights







I have all installed and I love it. On the fly dpi changing too. All round great mouse.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> If you want something heavy I have the CM Storm Sentinel Advance II. Its even pretty weighty with no weights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all installed and I love it. On the fly dpi changing too. All round great mouse.


I'm not complaining about the weight, merely commenting. I run mine with 3/5 weights around the sensor and it's perfect for me. I can set 3 profiles of 5 on the fly dpi settings each, plus a dpi shift button for sniping. My only real complaint is the cheap pads. I had to switch from my hard mouse pad to a cloth mat after one day because it sounded like nails on a chalkboard and scratched the pads up really bad. Other than that I love it. Looks nice sitting next to my g510s keyboard too ?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Little history of my setups. Oldest to current.


----------



## hertz9753

I thought you were an ant but you stepped up to real speakers.


----------



## snow cakes

Just finished this build 5 days ago!


----------



## Motley01

Very well done snow cakes. That looks really good. Nice looking case, great lighting, and cabling too.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Just finished this build 5 days ago!


That looks really nice. You got my mouse, lol. And that's the headset I want.

The lighting looks really nice and elegant, matches the case very well


----------



## hertz9753

That looks like a dorm room. Not to bad of a set up though.


----------



## Kanivakil

I'm using my G9X in place of my G502; don't want to wear it out playing that no brainer Monster Steam event game.


----------



## Montdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That looks like a dorm room. Not to bad of a set up though.


Well not much else I can do. Oil field housing.Need to find better things for the walls for sure.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That looks like a dorm room. Not to bad of a set up though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well not much else I can do. Oil field housing.Need to find better things for the walls for sure.
Click to expand...

Well you did get a room in the oil field and that is excellent. To many people living in cars, campers and tents. The western part of ND can get pretty crazy.


----------



## Kanivakil

I might get that Harley Quinn poster. Good looking out. But with a frame though. Amazon.com This thread has been very useful for ideas and Pininterest.com, especially man cave.



Or perhaps this one with a lot more color:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I might get that Harley Quinn poster. Good looking out. But with a frame though. Amazon.com This thread has been very useful for ideas and Pininterest.com, especially man cave.
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps this one with a lot more color:


lmao I have that same Harley Quinn poster (the first one but a smaller version) came in a LootCrate along w/ a Joker poster


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I use a $20 plastic walmart folding table lol.


----------



## Eagle1911

Mounted my speakers on the B-Tech BT77. And my 21:9 Dell u3415w monitor.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montdj*
> 
> Ok so here is mine. Kind of a work in progress, The walls are a little bare yet and need to get more shelving up. The drawer units and one desk top I got for free from work. The other big desk top I made from some extra flooring I had around. Well let me know what you all think.


To many half naked women and not enough actual art this does not bode well for brining the ladies to your room.


----------



## ChronoBodi

here's mine:






Yes I'm left handed.









PC rig guts pics:


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm left handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC rig guts pics:


I'm left handed too, but I use standard right handed setup for my keyboard and mouse. Nice to see another southpaw here tho!

Setup looks nice. Is that a CM Seidon cooling ur CPU? I've got the Seidon 120XL cooling my ol'lady's Kavari currently. Previously I used it to red-mod my R9 290


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> I'm left handed too, but I use standard right handed setup for my keyboard and mouse. Nice to see another southpaw here tho!
> 
> Setup looks nice. Is that a CM Seidon cooling ur CPU? I've got the Seidon 120XL cooling my ol'lady's Kavari currently. Previously I used it to red-mod my R9 290


Yea it's a CM seidon 240m, I was thinking of getting something ridiculous like a Thermaltake 360mm AIO, but then i realize i only have my 5960x at 4 GHZ @ 1.150v, the vcore isn't all that high anyway to justify a better cooler.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea it's a CM seidon 240m, I was thinking of getting something ridiculous like a Thermaltake 360mm AIO, but then i realize i only have my 5960x at 4 GHZ @ 1.150v, the vcore isn't all that high anyway to justify a better cooler.


Now u got me jelly over that proc, lol. I'm running a 4690(non-k), it's good enough for my gaming tho.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Now u got me jelly over that proc, lol. I'm running a 4690(non-k), it's good enough for my gaming tho.


And less issues in compatibility with some games, Mortal Kombat X refuses to run on any processor with more than 12 logical processors, so if i wanted to play that game I just have to make Windows recognize my proc as a "5930k" (windows only sees 12 logical processors) just for that game to work.

But, that's the only game thats so badly programmed that it can't run on a fricking 5960x, other games are good, like Battlefield Hardline where it can spike the full 5960X's cpu utilzation to 45% of its capacity, usually runs at 30% or so.


----------



## DiaSin

I can't remember if I posted in here after I got the new secondary monitor, and yes, I am aware the wall needs painting.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't remember if I posted in here after I got the new secondary monitor, and yes, I am aware the wall needs painting.


Nice keyboard. I use the same one at work.
http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mironccr345/media/DSC06700.jpg.html


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice keyboard. I use the same one at work.
> http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mironccr345/media/DSC06700.jpg.html


Good wrapping job!







I have a model M myself fully stock but I want to do something similar where I wrap it in carbon fiber and spray the keys individually black. Going to be such a nice stealth look.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice keyboard. I use the same one at work.
> http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/mironccr345/media/DSC06700.jpg.html


I actually have a plan for modding a black AT101W, or just this one if I can find a set of black keys. I'm gonna paint it with green camo paint to match my case, multiple coats, then put on a custom decal that says AT101W in yellow, military stencil font, where the current dell logo is and add multiple coats of matte clearcoat.

Current board..



VERY rough concept (45 seconds or so in MS Paint) of what I want to do with a black version of this board.


----------



## xXKCCOXx

Nothing fancy but it works well for me... Poor lighting at 1am


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXKCCOXx*
> 
> Nothing fancy but it works well for me... Poor lighting at 1am :doh


Nice and tidy, I like the headphone stand.


----------



## 17mayis

got myself a new chair finally very comfortable and nice looking ..


----------



## Anateus

Another Dxracer knock off?


----------



## greywarden

Finally got a long enough HDMI cable (was using an 18" one haha) and moved my computer off the "desk."
My temp living arrangement is a tiny travel trailer while we're building a new house


----------



## taowulf

Speaking of travel trailers, I am in a 31' RV right now and just updated my desk a little today as my new speakers needed a place to sit.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Speaking of travel trailers, I am in a 31' RV right now and just updated my desk a little today as my new speakers needed a place to sit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd love to have an rv with a battlestation, that is awesome


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I'd love to have an rv with a battlestation, that is awesome


Thanks, it is lightyears better than my old space.


----------



## Kritikill

Here is my world. Going to pick up a DXRacer soon. I hope they are worth it.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is my world. Going to pick up a DXRacer soon. I hope they are worth it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They are.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Speaking of travel trailers, I am in a 31' RV right now and just updated my desk a little today as my new speakers needed a place to sit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, mine is a 60s model that Dad rebuilt from the ground up, it's pretty modern, but it's tiny, like one step from the desk, places me in bed (convenient when I'm drunk







)


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is my world. Going to pick up a DXRacer soon. I hope they are worth it.


sweet setup bud!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't remember if I posted in here after I got the new secondary monitor, and yes, I am aware the wall needs painting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice seeing a fellow AT101W user. I use mine at work though. Drives my co-workers nuts sometimes.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> sweet setup bud!


Thanks. Along with the new chair, I need to replace the left monitor with another 27". Just that price on the Acer 2k 144hz is insane.


----------



## Pedroleo

Mine...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroleo*
> 
> Mine...


Nice ITX rig, what's in it? You can fill out your system specs on your profile page, add an rig.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice seeing a fellow AT101W user. I use mine at work though. Drives my co-workers nuts sometimes.


LOL, I can't imagine why.









One thing I did have to change with mine.. I kept hitting the context menu key down there by the second windows key with the side of my hand while I was typing. I pulled the cap off and stuck the rubber bit from an old pair of cheapo earbuds around the peg in the cap. The key will still snap on, but the rubber makes it so you have to use quite a bit of force to actuate that key. No more random context menus while typing.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is my world. Going to pick up a DXRacer soon. I hope they are worth it.


Epic side window!


----------



## levontraut

This is mine


----------



## JambonJovi

Bought myself some LED strips for the living room.
Looks very good imo. Only €14 inc. shipping for 5m off Geek.


----------



## Rebellion88

Looks awesome with the LED's!


----------



## mwayne5

Couple of quick pictures. The desk is an Ikea Linnmon table top and the upper part is actually a shelf in the same color. I just added rubber feet to it so I could run my cables under it to keep my desk cleaner.

The headphones are the special edition Tan/Navy Audio-technica ATH-M50s and of course the always gorgeous and simplistic NCase M1.


----------



## adamski07

Here's my updated battlestation.







Any other clackers here? Btw I am working on my own Artisan Keycap. Pics below.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/zdl85

 and


http://imgur.com/6bcYE


----------



## dman811

That's the one clean corner of my room. Only reason it's clean is because I just finished putting up the TV.


----------



## LogiTekkers

Recently purchased a new desk and have upgraded my system quite a lot lately. Did a lot of behind the desk cable management yesterday. Fitted some reusable cable ties along the back edges of my desk. Looks much tidier now









But man, I can never get a nice photograph of my setup! Needs some work.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Couple of quick pictures. The desk is an Ikea Linnmon table top and the upper part is actually a shelf in the same color. I just added rubber feet to it so I could run my cables under it to keep my desk cleaner.
> 
> The headphones are the special edition Tan/Navy Audio-technica ATH-M50s and of course the always gorgeous and simplistic NCase M1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love how clean and elegant that case looks.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I love how clean and elegant that case looks.


I fell in love with this case when I saw its first indigogo campaign. I have a 1st edition and I seriously doubt I'll ever need another case. It's perfect.

This is coming from someone who used to change cases ever 3 to 4 months.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't remember if I posted in here after I got the new secondary monitor, and yes, I am aware the wall needs painting.


You need to paint that wall.

Yes, I know.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You need to paint that wall.
> 
> Yes, I know.


Problem is, my little bedroom is so crammed with furniture I can't get that wall clear to paint it. I just don't have room to move anything.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Problem is, my little bedroom is so crammed with furniture I can't get that wall clear to paint it. I just don't have room to move anything.


If you never move things no one will notice the lack of paint


----------



## greg1184

Not the greatest pictures but they will do.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Not the greatest pictures but they will do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That poor printer table.....


----------



## dman811

That table is really struggling to hold that... 8610? 8620?


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> Couple of quick pictures. The desk is an Ikea Linnmon table top and the upper part is actually a shelf in the same color. I just added rubber feet to it so I could run my cables under it to keep my desk cleaner.
> 
> The headphones are the special edition Tan/Navy Audio-technica ATH-M50s and of course the always gorgeous and simplistic NCase M1.






Clean look I like it


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That table is really struggling to hold that... 8610? 8620?


8620.

The table top is not bent it is curved in the front. Don't worry it is holding it fine. lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That table is really struggling to hold that... 8610? 8620?
> 
> 
> 
> 8620.
> 
> The table top is not bent it is curved in the front. Don't worry it is holding it fine. lol
Click to expand...

To much Pink Floyd will do that to your pictures.


----------



## dman811

Are we talking albums here or plants that were used during the makings of the albums?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are we talking albums here or plants that were used during the makings of the albums?


Plants AND Timothy Leary inspired chemicals...


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are we talking albums here or plants that were used during the makings of the albums?


Both.


----------



## HesterDW

Some very long overdue cable management.

*Before*



*After*


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to mop my floors:


----------



## Nukemaster

DarthBaggins,
Atari on the wall









HesterDW,
Nice 3 screen setup.


----------



## Salpsan




----------



## Kanivakil

Updating picture:



I just need to order some cable management cord channels.


----------



## Baelog

I finally took the time to take a shot of my workspace. It is nothing out of the extraordinary but it is what I need/like. Decided to join because i needed to build my first PC (lots of great tips & reviews here!) and finished building it couple of weeks ago. Thought i'd share:


You can see my brother's old PC inside a blue plastic bag (lol) on the left side of the desk... need to store that elsewhere:


The rig is a powersaving cube, mostly due to heating ramping up fans (got kinda sensitive hearing; I get annoyed by fans quite easily). Lucky for me, the PC is so small that I had no trouble fitting it in the desk. Here a closer look:


Anyway, thanks to the community for (unknowingly) helping me with my first build. Most of the questions I had were already answered somewhere in the forum. This build is based on this guide.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally took the time to take a shot of my workspace. It is nothing out of the extraordinary but it is what I need/like. Decided to join because i needed to build my first PC (lots of great tips & reviews here!) and finished building it couple of weeks ago. Thought i'd share:
> 
> 
> You can see my brother's old PC inside a blue plastic bag (lol) on the left side of the desk... need to store that elsewhere:
> 
> 
> The rig is a powersaving cube, mostly due to heating ramping up fans (got kinda sensitive hearing; I get annoyed by fans quite easily). Lucky for me, the PC is so small that I had no trouble fitting it in the desk. Here a closer look:
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the community for (unknowingly) helping me with my first build. Most of the questions I had were already answered somewhere in the forum. This build is based on this guide.


Nice case, your hardware is what I started out with, too, except the i3-4370 and the strix 750ti


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally took the time to take a shot of my workspace. It is nothing out of the extraordinary but it is what I need/like. Decided to join because i needed to build my first PC (lots of great tips & reviews here!) and finished building it couple of weeks ago. Thought i'd share:
> 
> 
> You can see my brother's old PC inside a blue plastic bag (lol) on the left side of the desk... need to store that elsewhere:
> 
> 
> The rig is a powersaving cube, mostly due to heating ramping up fans (got kinda sensitive hearing; I get annoyed by fans quite easily). Lucky for me, the PC is so small that I had no trouble fitting it in the desk. Here a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the community for (unknowingly) helping me with my first build. Most of the questions I had were already answered somewhere in the forum. This build is based on this guide.


What was the total cost on your build and how is the gaming performance?

Great setup with the white! I am sick of the Ikea Birch color, but don't want to spend more money on office furniture until I know exactly what I want.


----------



## Victorious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still need to mop my floors:


Is that a Marantz receiver in there? What model is it?


----------



## Baelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Nice case, your hardware is what I started out with, too, except the i3-4370 and the strix 750ti


Ah cool! Yes, i decided to start with something relatively simple, not too expensive but not too weak either. Was inclined more towards the power saving and small factor together with the silent feature and came up exactly how i wanted it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What was the total cost on your build and how is the gaming performance?
> 
> Great setup with the white! I am sick of the Ikea Birch color, but don't want to spend more money on office furniture until I know exactly what I want.


Thanks! All the stuff you see in the desk is on my sig rig (or most of it) but the PC only (the actual build) came around 650€ bought everything online a month ago.

The games run quite well, though the games I play recently are not brand new. Infinite Crisis, War Thunder, WoW, GeForce Experience "optimizes" all games to high or ultra @ 1440x900 giving me above 60 fps. Is not a power house by any means, but I think is pretty descent for a setup using a 300W PSU! The i3 shouldn't be underestimated (as many deprecate it for gaming), that hyper threading really does its job and it never gets hotter than 50C° (tried water cooling but pump was too noisy and only for a 5°C difference, not worth it).


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> Thanks! All the stuff you see in the desk is on my sig rig (or most of it) but the PC only (the actual build) came around 650€ bought everything online a month ago.
> 
> The games run quite well, though the games I play recently are not brand new. Infinite Crisis, War Thunder, WoW, GeForce Experience "optimizes" all games to high or ultra @ 1440x900 giving me above 60 fps. Is not a power house by any means, but I think is pretty descent for a setup using a 300W PSU! The i3 shouldn't be underestimated (as many deprecate it for gaming), that hyper threading really does its job and it never gets hotter than 50C° (tried water cooling but pump was too noisy and only for a 5°C difference, not worth it).


I would really like something quiet and small form factor, but I love performance too much. I am right at the point where I should just go intel and fully rebuild my rig. My CPU has done a great job and much better than I thought it would.


----------



## dman811

Performance being 1080p, 2K, or 4K? Also what FPS?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Also what FPS?


First Person Shooter


----------



## dman811

Frames Per Second.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Frames Per Second.


I lol'd


----------



## Jester435

1080p 60fps on ultra. pretty much the standard. I dont want to run Xfire to get into 2k or 4K gaming because the hardware upfront costs are too pricey for me. I have other priorities and time constraints.


----------



## dman811

A GTX 970 can handle that, but a GTX 980 can handle it even better. So with the requirement of ultra settings, I'd say go with a GTX 980. As far as processors go, an i5 will handle anything, but with some games becoming more demanding, an i7 might be a better idea. That part is up to you. Also, the i5 can be upgraded in the future.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> A GTX 970 can handle that, but a GTX 980 can handle it even better. So with the requirement of ultra settings, I'd say go with a GTX 980. As far as processors go, an i5 will handle anything, but with some games becoming more demanding, an i7 might be a better idea. That part is up to you. Also, the i5 can be upgraded in the future.


Thanks for your input, but I am good on building an intel rig. The GTX 980 isnt worth the cost in upgrading from my r9 290x. I am already playing all the games I like at 1080p 60fps on ultra. fx-8350 has been great and my r9 290x is holding up great with a slight OC. I am thinking in a year or so getting a new mobo and switching to a i7 and 16gb ram. Not in a huge rush since I my sager laptop is what gets used all day for work. I am sure if I asked for a new laptop they would let me order whatever I want. Like I did 2yrs ago.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-v-amd-radeon-r9-290x_Page-2


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victorious25*
> 
> Is that a Marantz receiver in there? What model is it?


yup a classic one at that, a customer was going to throw it away too. Marantz Model 26


----------



## galaxie83

Not much to see but it's been awhile since I posted mine.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83*
> 
> Not much to see but it's been awhile since I posted mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a ducky keyboard like your signature says or something else?

I really like your monitor setup! the dual portrait monitors on the sides is great! Also, you should update your sig because it looks like a few things have changed.

great setup tho!


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Is that a ducky keyboard like your signature says or something else?
> 
> I really like your monitor setup! the dual portrait monitors on the sides is great! Also, you should update your sig because it looks like a few things have changed.
> 
> great setup tho!


Sorry no that's not a Ducky it's a Corsair K70. Yes I do need to update my sig. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Kanivakil

Ugh. I'm too proud of my new PS4 not to post a new picture of it! I haven't owned a gaming console since the first Xbox. I spent about an hour playing "The Last of Us Remastered."



All I need now is to wait for the release of the Asus ROG 34" 3440x1440 IPS G-Sync monitor and two GTX 980 Ti and my gaming set up is complete!


----------



## hertz9753

I always get busted when I look down.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I love seeing all your setups! I'm looking for a new apartment and it's going to be great starting fresh after living in the same place for 12+ years. Can't wait to put together a more dream design plus hopefully new computer too.


----------



## dman811

I work with a girl who is a lot taller than me, and when I don't realize she's walking up, and she startles me, my eyes move right on past them, but she claims I look. I wouldn't look at this person if life depended on it.

So I ordered a Phanteks Enthoo Pro.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I work with a girl who is a lot taller than me, and when I don't realize she's walking up, and she startles me, my eyes move right on past them, but she claims I look. I wouldn't look at this person if life depended on it.
> 
> So I ordered a Phanteks Enthoo Pro.


I had to look that up. I thought Phanteks Enthoo Pro were inserts for shoes.


----------



## dman811

No, just a very smexy computer case. The USB ports on the front of my HAF 932 are breaking at an alarming rate. I had one break almost two years ago, but now two have broken in 3 weeks leaving me with 1 left on the front.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had to look that up. I thought Phanteks Enthoo Pro were inserts for shoes.


Specifically loafers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No, just a very smexy computer case. The USB ports on the front of my HAF 932 are breaking at an alarming rate. I had one break almost two years ago, but now two have broken in 3 weeks leaving me with 1 left on the front.


Stop using novelty flash drives...


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*


I like that, I steal that!



I will do it at a later time properly with a mounted usb hub and new audio gear.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Ugh. I'm too proud of my new PS4 not to post a new picture of it! I haven't owned a gaming console since the first Xbox. I spent about an hour playing "The Last of Us Remastered."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is to wait for the release of the Asus ROG 34" 3440x1440 IPS G-Sync monitor and two GTX 980 Ti and my gaming set up is complete!


You have an xbox 360 controller unless that is for gaming on your PC. The Last of Us remastered is one of the greatest games ever made for consoles. wish it was on PC because it was such a gorgeous and fun game.

How can you stand a glass desk?

I have M-audio speakers at work and really like them. How do you use them with your PS4?

Oh and fill out your sig, so it is easy to see what you have.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I like that, I steal that!
> 
> 
> 
> I will do it at a later time properly with a mounted usb hub and new audio gear.


Very nice!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had to look that up. I thought Phanteks Enthoo Pro were inserts for shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically loafers.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No, just a very smexy computer case. The USB ports on the front of my HAF 932 are breaking at an alarming rate. I had one break almost two years ago, but now two have broken in 3 weeks leaving me with 1 left on the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop using novelty flash drives...
Click to expand...

Well I bought one of these last night as well. Could have bought it on AliExpress for $2 cheaper, but it would have taken 3 weeks to get here, so I just went with eBay and it should get here by Saturday.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How do you use them with your PS4?


Digital Coax and Optical Toslink to Analog Audio Converter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> You have an xbox 360 controller unless that is for gaming on your PC.


Should be obvious as daylight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How can you stand a glass desk?


It stands on four legs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Oh and fill out your sig, so it is easy to see what you have.


I upgrade often and I am not interested in updating the "sig" every time.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Digital Coax and Optical Toslink to Analog Audio Converter.
> 
> Should be obvious as daylight.
> 
> It stands on four legs.
> 
> I upgrade often and I am not interested in updating the "sig" every time.


You said you havent owned a gaming system since the original xbox, but then have a xbox 360 and ps4 remote on you desk...

Glass desks are made by Satan for weak individuals.

Super tough work updating your "sig" on a forum that is specifically devoted to talking about the gear you have. you have come a long ways from that i3


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> You said you havent owned a gaming system since the original xbox, but then have a xbox 360 and ps4 remote on you desk...


If a Xbox 360 controller is a gaming console to you, I don't know what to tell you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Glass desks are made by Satan for weak individuals.


Yes, and I believe in Santa Claus too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Super tough work updating your "sig" on a forum that is specifically devoted to talking about the gear you have. you have come a long ways from that i3


This thread is created to show your computer room. It is not required to name every object that is in the picture.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> If a Xbox 360 control is a gaming console to you, I don't know what to tell you.
> Yes, and I believe in Santa Claus too.
> This thread is created to show your computer room. It is not required to name every object that is in the picture.


Just confusing especially when your setup is a hot mess with wires and glass.

Santa and Satan are very similar they control the weak into believing lies. Like good kids get presents and that glass desks arent awful garbage.

It is just nice to have a list and then people don't have to ask, but since you like to be different.

If you just get a new desk then cable management is much easier and doesn't look so awful.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Just confusing especially when your setup is a hot mess with wires and glass.


To each his own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Santa and Satan are very similar they control...


You live in an interesting world.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> It is just nice to have a list and then people don't have to ask, but since you like to be different.


"Nice," but not required. I have no interest in updating the upgrades in my sig. You'd like to avoid asking others what they have--to each his own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> If you just get a new desk then cable management is much easier and doesn't look so awful.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yes that is a glass desk







, ikea signum tray for cables, and its obvs black glass.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to get something for my cables soon, downside of a glass desk

Hooked up my Polk Monitor 40's finally, missed them. .



Like I said, need some management solution lol


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Like I said, need some management solution lol


Got something for you


Strap the cables on your desk frame. It's a cheap solution which you can cut in the needed length.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll have to give it a shot, don't want to use zip ties due to being a pita to remove at times


----------



## LogiTekkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'll have to give it a shot, don't want to use zip ties due to being a pita to remove at times


Re-usable cable ties work wonders. Also great for cable managing behind the motherboard tray!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah those are on my buy list for more than just personal, those work great in automotive wiring as well


----------



## mrtbahgs

Finally got a nice cell phone so I can take clean pictures, this is my current apartment setup, recently added the 2 front highs for a 7.1 setup.
I feel kinda strange putting 2 cheap speakers with my much more expensive 5.1 system, but it was fun to try out.
Unfortunately the best I'll be able to get the speaker wire is to tack it to the wall perfectly straight, but i'll soon overlook it.
Also I'd like to point out my little table in front of my couch. I believe it was made from a sycamore tree and I got it many years back at a garage sale for like $15, such a steal! Never seen anything similar before.
Let me know what you think.




*edited to fix the way images were posted*


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Finally got a nice cell phone so I can take clean pictures, this is my current apartment setup, recently added the 2 front highs for a 7.1 setup.
> I feel kinda strange putting 2 cheap speakers with my much more expensive 5.1 system, but it was fun to try out.
> Unfortunately the best I'll be able to get the speaker wire is to tack it to the wall perfectly straight, but i'll soon overlook it.
> Also I'd like to point out my little table in front of my couch. I believe it was made from a sycamore tree and I got it many years back at a garage sale for like $15, such a steal! Never seen anything similar before.
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> *edited to fix the way images were posted*


Right after the speaker wires, the table was the second thing I noticed. Very cool table indeed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Snagged a new mat for the desk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I need to get something for my cables soon, downside of a glass desk
> 
> Hooked up my Polk Monitor 40's finally, missed them. .
> 
> 
> Like I said, need some management solution lol


Love me some monitor 40s.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Snagged a new mat for the desk


I've got that pad. I love it. Long enough for me and my wife to use it at the same time.


----------



## Hogwasher

Got a CrossOver 40 inch 4K monitor

very nice would recommend


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a CrossOver 40 inch 4K monitor
> 
> very nice would recommend


That is seriously awesome looking!

How is the quality and what are your impressions so far of it?

Thanks


----------



## GermanyChris




----------



## TheOwlHootHoot




----------



## caliking420

I always enjoy reading through this thread.


----------



## Laine

Hegel Super - Little Bear P8 - Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ω - SMSL SA-50 - Q Acoustics 2020i


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Hegel Super - Little Bear P8 - Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ω - SMSL SA-50 - Q Acoustics 2020i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome little setup!!







I'd love to have a listen on those cans with the equipment you have.


----------



## Icekilla

Moved in with my aunt a couple days ago. It's a WIP. Need to change the case and unbox some more stuff









The screens are 1080p, I wanted a 4k one for the central one, but can't afford it at the moment. Maybe later!


----------



## Hogwasher

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> That is seriously awesome looking!
> 
> How is the quality and what are your impressions so far of it?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1549360/crossover-44k-uhd-led-40-inch-monitor/540#post_23861560

That's a link to my initial impressions. With pics

Overall love the monitor. Stand is crap, color isn't as vibrant as my HP zr30w but it's a mile better then a tn panel.

The pixel density is on par with my 30 inch 2560x1600 HP but it's a 40 inch.

Games are much more immersive sitting at a desk.

Took some time acclamating to the large size while playing some of my strategy games. But overall no buyers remorse and a worthy upgrade


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549360/crossover-44k-uhd-led-40-inch-monitor/540#post_23861560
> 
> That's a link to my initial impressions. With pics
> 
> Overall love the monitor. Stand is crap, color isn't as vibrant as my HP zr30w but it's a mile better then a tn panel.
> 
> The pixel density is on par with my 30 inch 2560x1600 HP but it's a 40 inch.
> 
> Games are much more immersive sitting at a desk.
> 
> Took some time acclamating to the large size while playing some of my strategy games. But overall no buyers remorse and a worthy upgrade


how does your r9 290X hold up with gaming on it?

I would really like to replace my dual 27" asus montiors with a 4K screen. I was thinking a TV would be the cheapest route, but this is very interesting.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how does your r9 290X hold up with gaming on it?
> 
> I would really like to replace my dual 27" asus montiors with a 4K screen. I was thinking a TV would be the cheapest route, but this is very interesting.


in my experience with r9 290x Crossfire and 4K, im just gonna say one 290x isn't gonna cut it. Witcher 3 was like 25 FPS at 4K, no way to make it better without Crossfire, and then there's flickering. Not every game will be like the beautiful flawless support for Crossfire multi-gpu like Battlefield 4/HL's Mantle implementation.

And, an OCed 1450 Mhz GTX 980 Ti is 2x faster than a 290x right now.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how does your r9 290X hold up with gaming on it?
> 
> I would really like to replace my dual 27" asus montiors with a 4K screen. I was thinking a TV would be the cheapest route, but this is very interesting.


Running GTA v at medium settings with draw distances set to the maximum I get a pretty steady 60fps but every once in a while (certain areas) you'll get dips into the 30's that are jarring.

Most of my time is spent playing strategy games so those are acceptable performance.

Will be crossfiring later.

But clearly a r9 290x or even a 980ti isn't going to give you buttery smooth Max settings at 4k


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Moved in with my aunt a couple days ago. It's a WIP. Need to change the case and unbox some more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screens are 1080p, I wanted a 4k one for the central one, but can't afford it at the moment. Maybe later!


Of all my monitor setups PLP was my favorite. Although I wouldn't go back to it unless I had a 4k monitor for the center. I'm also waiting until I can afford one.


----------



## Icekilla

Yeah. The ones on the side are 1080p. Having a 4k one would be perfect due to the PPI.

I ran some math, and if I had a 43" 4K screen in the center, and two 21.5" 1080p screens in portrait, each in one side, it'd look perfect due to the fact that the three screens would have exactly the same PPI!

*sigh* maybe one day


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> in my experience with r9 290x Crossfire and 4K, im just gonna say one 290x isn't gonna cut it. Witcher 3 was like 25 FPS at 4K, no way to make it better without Crossfire, and then there's flickering. Not every game will be like the beautiful flawless support for Crossfire multi-gpu like Battlefield 4/HL's Mantle implementation.
> 
> And, an OCed 1450 Mhz GTX 980 Ti is 2x faster than a 290x right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Running GTA v at medium settings with draw distances set to the maximum I get a pretty steady 60fps but every once in a while (certain areas) you'll get dips into the 30's that are jarring.
> 
> Most of my time is spent playing strategy games so those are acceptable performance.
> 
> Will be crossfiring later.
> 
> But clearly a r9 290x or even a 980ti isn't going to give you buttery smooth Max settings at 4k


How would a single r9 290x do if I lowered the resolution? I have a 4K tv and 1080p content still looks fantastic?

All my accounting software for commercial real estate is web based, so working on a 40" monitor would be amazing. It would be great to have that much real estate and not have to deal with a bezel down the middle.

I also play a lot of RTS, so I am sure it would do just fine with those types of games.

Thanks


----------



## r0l4n

Temporary setup







We just moved to a new apartment, haven't routed the ethernet cables yet, so it's in the corner of the living room where the router is


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> How would a single r9 290x do if I lowered the resolution? I have a 4K tv and 1080p content still looks fantastic?
> 
> All my accounting software for commercial real estate is web based, so working on a 40" monitor would be amazing. It would be great to have that much real estate and not have to deal with a bezel down the middle.
> 
> I also play a lot of RTS, so I am sure it would do just fine with those types of games.
> 
> Thanks


For me 1080p on this monitor looks horrible, now 1440p looks great.

Lowering the res does help with frame rates.

Playing RTS's at 4k should be fine.

I play CIV and EU4 at 4k without any problems.

Only problems are with faster paced games FPS and GTAV

GTA at 1440 allows me to turn settings up but I much rather play at 4k with textures set at med. But 1440 allows textures to be turned to high with a good 60 fps with dips in the 30's in specific locations


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Yeah. The ones on the side are 1080p. Having a 4k one would be perfect due to the PPI.
> 
> I ran some math, and if I had a 43" 4K screen in the center, and two 21.5" 1080p screens in portrait, each in one side, it'd look perfect due to the fact that the three screens would have exactly the same PPI!
> 
> *sigh* maybe one day


I never calculated the PPI, but for people like me that cant stand monitors not lining up perfectly, 40" matches perfectly with 23" monitors in terms of raw size. Imagine that resolution though, 6000x1920 across a ~60" screen. Mmmmmm sigh indeed.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Do projectors have horrible input lag?

Curious what it would be like to game on a projector setup, but the biggest problem i see initially is that it would have to be a pretty high lumen projector to really look decent and see details.
I'm sure many have PCs hooked up to projectors for movies so perhaps they tried a game or two and can report on the experience.

I dont have any true plans to buy a projector, but all this large screen talk got me thinking about it again.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Do projectors have horrible input lag?
> 
> Curious what it would be like to game on a projector setup, but the biggest problem i see initially is that it would have to be a pretty high lumen projector to really look decent and see details.
> I'm sure many have PCs hooked up to projectors for movies so perhaps they tried a game or two and can report on the experience.
> 
> I dont have any true plans to buy a projector, but all this large screen talk got me thinking about it again.


input lag isnt a huge deal on projectors when you get the right one. I got a benq w1070 to use for a media room. It is super cheap and performs extremely well. one of the top budget projectors. 1080p with 3D


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I never calculated the PPI, but for people like me that cant stand monitors not lining up perfectly, 40" matches perfectly with 23" monitors in terms of raw size. Imagine that resolution though, 6000x1920 across a ~60" screen. Mmmmmm sigh indeed.


Maybe one day?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> Re-usable cable ties work wonders. Also great for cable managing behind the motherboard tray!


Or get a knife with a sharp tip, and re-use regular ones.







Of course you can't do that infinitely, eventually they'll stop grabbing properly.


----------



## Victorious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Hegel Super - Little Bear P8 - Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ω - SMSL SA-50 - Q Acoustics 2020i


I really like the stain of both your desk top and speakers.

Also, I absolutely love DT880s. I used to have a pair (600Ω version) and think about buying a new pair very frequently. They sound so good out of tube amps.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victorious25*
> 
> I really like the stain of both your desk top and speakers.
> 
> Also, I absolutely love DT880s. I used to have a pair (600Ω version) and think about buying a new pair very frequently. They sound so good out of tube amps.


The speakers look like a matte/satin oiled walnut and the desk looks like a stain grade pine table top, with a walnut stain on it, or somewhere thereabouts. Looks nice, I like it. I have a 1.5" thick aspen (two tabletop stain-grade boards from Lowes, laminated) and I used a water-based clear finish on it. Looked great except when I had my laptop sitting on it, the heat made the clear finish turn yellow!!! Ugh so disappointing.

The next one I build will be white/black formica finish, that stuff is nearly indestructible.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> The speakers look like a matte/satin oiled walnut and the desk looks like a stain grade pine table top, with a walnut stain on it, or somewhere thereabouts. Looks nice, I like it. I have a 1.5" thick aspen (two tabletop stain-grade boards from Lowes, laminated) and I used a water-based clear finish on it. Looked great except when I had my laptop sitting on it, the heat made the clear finish turn yellow!!! Ugh so disappointing.
> 
> The next one I build will be white/black formica finish, that stuff is nearly indestructible.


It's actually 30mm solid beech. No idea about the stain though, I've finished it of with various stains and oil throughout the years of owning it.

If you get something with real, solid wood, you don't have to worry about the wear, just sand it down and finish the top again.

The speakers however, sadly, are just wrapped in laminate by the manufacturer.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> It's actually 30mm solid beech. No idea about the stain though, I've finished it of with various stains and oil throughout the years of owning it.
> 
> If you get something with real, solid wood, you don't have to worry about the wear, just sand it down and finish the top again.
> 
> The speakers however, sadly, are just wrapped in laminate by the manufacturer.


Either way, it looks nice!









FYI, I was the one asking you questions about the gpu/rad/pump pic on facebook yesterday


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Either way, it looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I was the one asking you questions about the gpu/rad/pump pic on facebook yesterday


Awesome, I knew the avatar looked familiar! Small world.


----------



## graph

hi guys, yh some very nice setups in this thread.

heres mine in portrait and landscape mode:





cheers

EDIT: oops, meant to post this in the other thread 'Post a pic of your setup







'


----------



## dman811




----------



## ccRicers

So this is a blast from the past pic, from 2006-ish I think. That 17 inch monitor cost me $550!



I liked how blue my setup was. Had that classic Chieftec Dragon case with Mitsuko mouse and keyboard all bought from Xoxide, and used them for a long time before I discovered this site and went small with the Bitfenix Prodigy. I still keep that case sitting below my desk, with my current rig sitting on top of it.


----------



## Aventadoor




----------



## Rebellion88

Where do you get the headphones stand from?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Where do you get the headphones stand from?


Its Sieveking Sound Omega headphone stand, I actually have 2 of them as I got them with the Audeze's ive bought.
So I got them from a local dealer.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Where do you get the headphones stand from?


You can find them on ebay


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Where do you get the headphones stand from?


They pop up on MassDrop alot too


----------



## codybby

My set-up is nearly finished, there's just some small things left like tidying up the cables behind the monitors before I can say it's truly complete.

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/codybby/media/20150718_002426_zpset0ce1be.jpg.html

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/codybby/media/20150718_002650_zpsxr78giw3.jpg.html

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/codybby/media/20150718_002720_zpsbnyxrnpi.jpg.html


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Where do you get the headphones stand from?
> 
> 
> 
> They pop up on MassDrop alot too
Click to expand...

Massdrop is love, Massdrop is life.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Massdrop is love, Massdrop is life.


qtf, my friend, qtf...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Installed my Klipsch kW-100 sub and made a headset/phone rack:


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Installed my Klipsch kW-100 sub and made a headset/phone rack:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It makes me really happy to see I'm not the only one with cluttered storage bins.









Seriously though, I have stuff overflowing storage bins. If I go out and buy a chest of drawers from Ikea today, tomorrow that stuff will have magically expanded to overflow THOSE bins as well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh I have quite a few of those bins, but I know what's in each. And converted a spice rack into a storage rack, works nicely with fan screws and such


----------



## Uraniumz

I'm pretty sure I posted my last setup, but I have moved and upgraded so here goes:











I still need to do a build log of my PC. I took pictures of all the little mods I did, but just haven't got around to writing it.


----------



## Kellex

Top is a 2011 iMac 
x3 BenQ XL2420Z 24" Screens





Asus X79-Deluxe 
i7 4930K (Corsair H100i Cooler)
x2 GTX 980 Hybrids
32GB Corsair Dominator


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I posted my last setup, but I have moved and upgraded so here goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do a build log of my PC. I took pictures of all the little mods I did, but just haven't got around to writing it.


Very nice. I like the lightbox in the bottom of your case. Why are your rear speakers in the front though?


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Very nice. I like the lightbox in the bottom of your case. Why are your rear speakers in the front though?


Thanks. I built it from scratch, along with the cutting on the 900d and the custom backplates inside the case.

Those speakers aren't used for gaming, and I don't have a good place to put them behind me, so there they go!


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I posted my last setup, but I have moved and upgraded so here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do a build log of my PC. I took pictures of all the little mods I did, but just haven't got around to writing it.


What did you use for the backplate, acrylic? And how us it mounted? Looks good


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> What dod you use for the backplate, qcrylic? And how us it mounted? Looks good


Just thin sheet metal you can buy at the hardware store. The measurements took a little to perfect and fit it all, but it works like a charm!


----------



## Scooby Boostin




----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how is it using a 42" TV for a monitor?

I have always wanted to try it, but figured it would be too blurry

Thanks


----------



## dman811

I could never do it.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> how is it using a 42" TV for a monitor?
> 
> I have always wanted to try it, but figured it would be too blurry
> 
> Thanks


It's not bad. Text is not perfect but also not bad! Games however running at 1080p at 120hz is pretty amazing! Especially in shooters! I was just testing it and I ending up loving it! This tv was also about half the cost of the Asus and I find myself using it more for gaming. I switch back and forth but mostly play on the tv.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I could never do it.


why not you are currently using a budget Asus monitor and an old Dell that is 1600x900 resolution?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> It's not bad. Text is not perfect but also not bad! Games however running at 1080p at 120hz is pretty amazing! Especially in shooters! I was just testing it and I ending up loving it! This tv was also about half the cost of the Asus and I find myself using it more for gaming. I switch back and forth but mostly play on the tv.


I was thinking of getting another 4K TV and using that. 1080P at 120hz would work, but I couldn't sit that close to a TV. I have been playing PS4 on my 110" screen in my media room and it is legit!


----------



## dman811

That I am, but I value my eyesight more than having a large 1080p screen. I can go out to my living room and HTPC if I want that, and then I can sit 10 feet away and still read it just fine.


----------



## greywarden

I'll be getting a 43" vizio 4K TV (does 4:4:4 @ 4K 60hz) when I get the 980Ti in eventually (ASUS pushed the release date back again for the Strix, ugh)


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So, I still have about 25 or so pages of this thread to get caught up on since I've been away for quite a bit (moving and such), but in the mean time I finally have a proper office in the new house







. Still have a lot to do to get things exactly how I want it, but it's a good start.



Spoiler: Before

















Spoiler: New Set-Up (Work-In-Progress)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a new (to me monitor en route thanks to eBay) Dell U2311H monitor to use in portrait along with the Asus (in landscape) and Lenovo (in portrait)


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

RIVBE Twinchillputer......


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really been thinking about investing in a chiller lately


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


The plastic on the logo........










:I


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> The plastic on the logo........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :I


That's a old pic its gonded now....

BTW is that all you have to say ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really been thinking about investing in a chiller lately


The chiller for the 290's has a 4 ltr res its a Hailea HC 1000a 1 hp and the cpu chiller is a HC 150a 1/10th hp 1 ltr res ......... being a full copper cooling system I use green coolant if it was ali I would run red coolant


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a old pic its gonded now....
> 
> BTW is that all you have to say ?


hahah no it just bugged me, that build is beautiful. I usually practice silent appreciation unless I find something to comment on.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> hahah no it just bugged me, that build is beautiful. I usually practice silent appreciation unless I find something to comment on.


LoooooL you funny guy


----------



## Blze001

Updated my room a bit... making some space for the tube amp that should be here in the next few weeks!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Updated my room a bit... making some space for the tube amp that should be here in the next few weeks!


Love the headphone/game controller holder.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Love the headphone/game controller holder.


That's Spotter. He is the destroyer of n00bs.


----------



## Im Batman

I have some Schiit coming in the next few days.


----------



## dman811

Good Schiit I hope? Which Schiit are we talking?


----------



## HesterDW

Pumpkin Spice candles and Dark Souls. A perfect Sunday evening.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good Schiit I hope? Which Schiit are we talking?


Just a Magni 2 / Modi 2. Going for the most out of my DT990.


----------



## qpYAZEEDqp

Hey guys welcome to my set up I have a lot of picture for you guys

i hope you enjoy it

for any more pictures just send me a message


----------



## EddWar

How do you hide all the cables?


----------



## DOS Chuck

That's beautiful, dude.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you hide all the cables?


Photoshop!!







! jeje, I'm joking, I'm impresed with the cable management job, congrats!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm just going to take a WILD guess here and say your favorite color is red??









Nice setup!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do find it cool to see someone using Bluetooth speakers for their setup, I thought about doing that with a pair of UE Boom's (great speakers and can take a beating/drowning lol) how are those JBL's workign out for you?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you hide all the cables?


I'm going to venture a guess at clever choice of angle for the picture. In the first shot, if you look -really- closely, you can see what looks like three power bricks under the middle monitor (that are plugged into the wall), and it would seem a good portion of things are concealed through skillful use of zipties (and/or Velcro ties) along areas that would not be easily seen. Also, there's a rectangular cable track along the wall on the right hand side that probably brings power to where the op would want it, but given the height it was put at blends into the distance and becomes mostly unnoticed.

More than likely, the side monitors have their cabling brought towards the central one, and as for the psu power supply I'm guessing a 90 degree angled atx cable, unless there was enough room at the angles the photos were taken at for a regular cable to not be visible.

Aka a lot of time planning, not to mention skillfully bringing such a plan to fruition.

Man I over analyze things sometimes


----------



## qpYAZEEDqp




----------



## qpYAZEEDqp




----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did she give you permission to post naked pics?


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she give you permission to post naked pics?
Click to expand...

A man can do whatever his heart pleases. Besides, he doesn't look that bad naked


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> A man can do whatever his heart pleases. Besides, he doesn't look that bad naked










Lol, I was referring to to her (computer's) naughty areas, not the owner's/poster's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that's tidy! Also, congrats on being one of the (if not the) first persons to actually show the concealed bits behind everything ^_^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ah ha I see some dust on one of the bases of the monitors lol. .


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah ha I see some dust on one of the bases of the monitors lol. .


What terror!


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> - snip -


I'm going to copy your idea.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> Hey guys welcome to my set up I have a lot of picture for you guys
> 
> i hope you enjoy it
> 
> for any more pictures just send me a message
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that looks like an ikea galant. At least the bottom.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that looks like an ikea galant. At least the bottom.


Yeah it looks like two tables with a standard galant frame, T-legs and black glass top.

Also, damn you borked that quote up. At least remove or spoiler the pictures, my scrolling finger would thank you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually it is two tables, I have an L-Desk and the legs match for where the corner is.

The desk I have (Z-Line Solano)



Want this one or plan to build my next one


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpYAZEEDqp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys welcome to my set up I have a lot of picture for you guys
> 
> i hope you enjoy it
> 
> for any more pictures just send me a message


So your Joker Productions?


----------



## stl drifter

What deak is that?


----------



## t3chnav1

My setup..... I do have a separate chair


----------



## cr4p

Dirty room.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's just a touch cluttered... Dirty... Don't make me take pics of the space around my rig since ice spread out parts for my benching rig along several areas around my gaming rig...








. Processors, motherboards, sticks of ram... It's organized chaos in my area


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think the proper term is, Lived In lol. I need to straighten up my area a lot but haven't made the time to do so and that would mean shutting down the rig for part of the day (24/7 folder)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think the proper term is, Lived In lol. I need to straighten up my area a lot but haven't made the time to do so and that would mean shutting down the rig for part of the day (24/7 folder)


Good point. And nothing wrong at all with something looking like it's used, and someone lives there.


----------



## Cr4zy

Novus TSS stand system, not cheap but easily the highest quality monitor stand I've found, this thing holds triple 27" with ease and could easily take more with the arm lengths I ended up with.









If anyone wants to know the parts specifically they're here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TSS Support Carriage for Standard Monitors - 963+0119+000
TSS Column 545mm with Drilling Screw Fitting - 961+0139+000
(2x) TSS Folding arm 3 XL Monitor Mount (900mm)- 965+0119+004



DAY/NIGHT shots (monitors are higher up in the night pic)



Back shot, showing the mess that is cabling and LED strips ziptied onto the stand, but I don't look at this mess!


----------



## Deeptek

Here is my setup


----------



## Regnitto

It's been a while since I've posted on here. Seeing a lot of really nice looking setups!























Anyway. Came here today to show off my new NZXT Sentry 3 fan controller.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's just a touch cluttered... Dirty... Don't make me take pics of the space around my rig since ice spread out parts for my benching rig along several areas around my gaming rig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Processors, motherboards, sticks of ram... It's organized chaos in my area


Take a pic! Haha!










Every morning I face this desk. Very cluttered and dirty. Got a ton of legos on the other side of room.


----------



## PC POWER

There's some nice pics in here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Take a pic! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every morning I face this desk. Very cluttered and dirty. Got a ton of legos on the other side of room.


If you insist







These are older pics, because I'm totally not posting pics of how things currently look into this thread! At least right now, maybe in a week or two when we're done rearranging the entire living room for the fourth time this year







Taken with my old phone (Galaxy S3), so quality isn't that great at all. It's also missing my new steering wheel, but... Eh. New pics will show it fine when I'm ready to show them











Love the dual Obutto's, although Rune's (my hubby's, on the left) has developped a squeaky chair back over the past few months, but such is life sometimes.

The entire corner between the rackmount audio interface and the turntable stand? Disaster central right now, as that's where I've been benching.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are older pics, because I'm totally not posting pics of how things currently look into this thread! At least right now, maybe in a week or two when we're done rearranging the entire living room for the fourth time this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my old phone (Galaxy S3), so quality isn't that great at all. It's also missing my new steering wheel, but... Eh. New pics will show it fine when I'm ready to show them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dual Obutto's, although Rune's (my hubby's, on the left) has developped a squeaky chair back over the past few months, but such is life sometimes.
> 
> The entire corner between the rackmount audio interface and the turntable stand? Disaster central right now, as that's where I've been benching.


It's not even dirty! lol. But if I were to sit in the right (and playing 1v1 with the one on the left) I'd be screwed because the one on the left will see where am I hahaha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> It's not even dirty! lol. But if I were to sit in the right (and playing 1v1 with the one on the left) I'd be screwed because the one on the left will see where am I hahaha


Actually, he has to strain to see, but I can understand where lan "hacking" could happen. Either way, with the new monitors (whenever we get them) such will be rather impossible due to the upgrade being triple 27" 1440p displays, Rune getting a single gsync display (as he prefers single monitor gaming), and I'll get three because, well... I want gsync surround.

As for it being clean, of course! The mess was BEHIND those as they were taken shortly after setting them up. As a hint of how things look next to my desk right now, well... I'll let these speak for themselves.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoilered due to mess!!!!!





^Taken from two benching sessions ago, to sort of try and showcase how much room I'm working in. And yup, I'll do 6-8 hours per session in that small-ish space.


^I swear I'll clean it up, I've just had so many packages come in the past week. It's relatively tidy. This pic taken right from my Obutto's chair

Those with keen eyes will notice my (sort of works) backup Crosshair IV Formula with a 955BE in it with Kingston 1333 DDR3 (no idea how it performs overclocked), my Maximus II Formula, a Maschine mkII (nope, not overclocking gear, just don't have anywhere to put it after having converted to an Obutto R3volution), a pair of HD 6850's, an Asus M3N78-VM (with Athlon X2 7750+), and of course my DDR2 stash. Most of my processors are out of this shot, as they're up alongside my turntables.

Over the next week (or two) the entire area is going to be completely redone and cleaned up, because I'm sick and tired of having to move all my benching stuff to get at my turntables. I also want my record storage areas back too









Benching rig is currently where it is simply because I don't have any spare monitors, so I plugged it into my second monitor. It isn't perfect, but it helped me break into the top 1000 globally on HWBot, so I can't really complain







Eventually (aka once I have a spare 1080P monitor) I'll move the benching rig over to the dining room, where it already has a nice dedciated desk I could put it on.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Actually, he has to strain to see, but I can understand where lan "hacking" could happen. Either way, with the new monitors (whenever we get them) such will be rather impossible due to the upgrade being triple 27" 1440p displays, Rune getting a single gsync display (as he prefers single monitor gaming), and I'll get three because, well... I want gsync surround.
> 
> As for it being clean, of course! The mess was BEHIND those as they were taken shortly after setting them up. As a hint of how things look next to my desk right now, well... I'll let these speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoilered due to mess!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken from two benching sessions ago, to sort of try and showcase how much room I'm working in. And yup, I'll do 6-8 hours per session in that small-ish space.
> 
> 
> ^I swear I'll clean it up, I've just had so many packages come in the past week. It's relatively tidy. This pic taken right from my Obutto's chair
> 
> Those with keen eyes will notice my (sort of works) backup Crosshair IV Formula with a 955BE in it with Kingston 1333 DDR3 (no idea how it performs overclocked), my Maximus II Formula, a Maschine mkII (nope, not overclocking gear, just don't have anywhere to put it after having converted to an Obutto R3volution), a pair of HD 6850's, an Asus M3N78-VM (with Athlon X2 7750+), and of course my DDR2 stash. Most of my processors are out of this shot, as they're up alongside my turntables.
> 
> Over the next week (or two) the entire area is going to be completely redone and cleaned up, because I'm sick and tired of having to move all my benching stuff to get at my turntables. I also want my record storage areas back too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching rig is currently where it is simply because I don't have any spare monitors, so I plugged it into my second monitor. It isn't perfect, but it helped me break into the top 1000 globally on HWBot, so I can't really complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually (aka once I have a spare 1080P monitor) I'll move the benching rig over to the dining room, where it already has a nice dedciated desk I could put it on.


God. I rather sleep than to clean up that mess







BTW, are you Geralt, the white wolf? haha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> God. I rather sleep than to clean up that mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, are you Geralt, the white wolf? haha


Joys of living in a 667.4 square foot place that doesn't have an efficient floor plan, it takes a while to find a proper home for everything when 're-arranging. But we do our best with what we have.

And as I have no idea who (or what) Geralt is I would probably have to say no I'm not.


----------



## dman811

I think you'd probably change your mind. Just look up Witcher Geralt.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here's a night shot of my Battle Station.


----------



## Laine

Got a pair of speaker stands and cleaned the place up a bit.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Joys of living in a 667.4 square foot place that doesn't have an efficient floor plan, it takes a while to find a proper home for everything when 're-arranging. But we do our best with what we have.
> 
> And as I have no idea who (or what) Geralt is I would probably have to say no I'm not.


Well, my place is much smaller, i live in an apartment. Perks of being single (but not forever alone)! Haha! I'm just kidding, thought you knew The Witcher







hehe!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think you'd probably change your mind. Just look up Witcher Geralt.


Yeah, how I wish to be a medieval Jedi. hahahaha!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Well, my place is much smaller, i live in an apartment. Perks of being single (but not forever alone)! Haha! I'm just kidding, thought you knew The Witcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how I wish to be a medieval Jedi. hahahaha!


My place is a one bedroom apartment







. Living room (pretty much where everything winds up) is a whopping 15x17' in size, with a small bathroom, something resembling a dining room open concept, and an oddly shaped bedroom are all in that 667.4sq ft. But yeah, pretty much anything tech goes in the living room.

As for the witcher... Don't have the game, but I've watched Rune play it. Seems interesting.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Got a pair of speaker stands and cleaned the place up a bit.


Looks great.

I would suggest getting a headphone stand.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My place is a one bedroom apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Living room (pretty much where everything winds up) is a whopping 15x17' in size, with a small bathroom, something resembling a dining room open concept, and an oddly shaped bedroom are all in that 667.4sq ft. But yeah, pretty much anything tech goes in the living room.
> 
> As for the witcher... Don't have the game, but I've watched Rune play it. Seems interesting.


Mine was a two bedroom. Haha but all tech was in my room.

OT: Do you guys use this to make your rig shinier?


----------



## askareem24

Nothing beats coming home to a clean work station ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askareem24*
> 
> Nothing beats coming home to a *clean* work station ?


What's that?









I'm planning to build a CD/DVD rack that I can put behind/above my monitors (between the tower speakers), so I'll post a new picture once that's done. In case someone wonders roughly how my setup looks, its in my profile (without the table cloth).

I do have a question though regarding lighting. When working (or just doing some other stuff) at night I tend to notice some strain on my eyes, will it help to install led strips to light up the area around my monitors?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to build a CD/DVD rack that I can put behind/above my monitors (between the tower speakers), so I'll post a new picture once that's done. In case someone wonders roughly how my setup looks, its in my profile (without the table cloth).
> 
> I do have a question though regarding lighting. When working (or just doing some other stuff) at night I tend to notice some strain on my eyes, will it help to install led strips to light up the area around my monitors?


Besides looking neat in dim/no ambient lighting it does reduce strain a fair bit. Been using a strip behind my monitor for 3 or so years now and don't want to go back.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I do have a question though regarding lighting. When working (or just doing some other stuff) at night I tend to notice some strain on my eyes, will it help to install led strips to light up the area around my monitors?


I've had the same problem..Maybe this software will help..I know it helped me.And if you are willing to spend a little more for lights,try looking out the Lightpack solution..
(there are a ton of Lightpack sets on eBay for 60 or so dollars - plus you will have the ambilight effect too , which is cool)


----------



## DunePilot

Not a picture but a video of the work station.


----------



## Aventadoor

I need a bigger desk! Or L shaped. Also getting a pair of HiFiMan HE-6 next week. HE-6 vs LCD-3F is going to be interesting


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I need a bigger desk! Or L shaped. Also getting a pair of HiFiMan HE-6 next week. HE-6 vs LCD-3F is going to be interesting


Another music guru, lol. Mine are from Ikea , really really like them. Was able to get both for $700 but that was with $300 shipping halfway across the US of A. If you live close to the store you can get them both for $400ish.


----------



## brazilianloser

Or ya can buy one of their counteracts and buys some legs... Will run ya less than 100 bucks and look almost exactly the same.


----------



## liquidzoo

Finished (for now) my office over the weekend after we determined that the space was too small for my wife's needs. I like it a lot.

Sorry for the photo orientation. Need to remind myself to turn my phone...


----------



## greywarden

Interesting "tool" you've attempted to hide in plain site, there, haha.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Interesting "tool" you've attempted to hide in plain site, there, haha.


I'm confused...lol

Not the first time, wouldn't be the last. The only thing I can think is the cribbage board on the wall that you're referring to?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I'm confused...lol
> 
> Not the first time, wouldn't be the last. The only thing I can think is the cribbage board on the wall that you're referring to?


Haha, totally looks like a paddle.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Haha, totally looks like a paddle.


It absolutely does, I agree. That was probably the idea when it was made.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Haha, totally looks like a paddle.


I was thinking why is the wall covered in paddles, can't see the details because small phone screen.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Haha, totally looks like a paddle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I was thinking why is the wall covered in paddles, can't see the details because small phone screen.


These comments have been approved by:


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe they're all paddles.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Maybe they're all paddles.


Some of them are quite heavy...they would hurt...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


Was just about to post the very same pic. lol


----------



## EpicPie

Haven't posted in a while, here's my current setup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm still envious as all sin of just how neat and tidy your setup is, EpicPie. Then again, my area in the living room would be a lot tidier if I, y'know, got a monitor for the benching rig *shifty eyes*


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Some of them are quite heavy...they would hurt...


So that use has gone thru your head?


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Interesting "tool" you've attempted to hide in plain site, there, haha.


Giggity


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Interesting "tool" you've attempted to hide in plain site, there, haha.


idongedit


----------



## dman811

It's a kinky thing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's a kinky thing.


Dildo LoooooL









#Onlysawthispost


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still envious as all sin of just how neat and tidy your setup is, EpicPie. Then again, my area in the living room would be a lot tidier if I, y'know, got a monitor for the benching rig *shifty eyes*


Thank you









My setup has gone through quite a few revisions since I started my desk a couple years ago. Long process of figuring out where everything should sit haha.


----------



## JKuhn

Could someone perhaps pull this thread out of the gutter?

I really need to get some wood, so I can start building that CD/DVD shelf.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's a kinky thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dildo LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Onlysawthispost
Click to expand...

More BDSM style.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> More BDSM style.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, here's my current setup.


Where did you get the rack setup for the 2000s?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Where did you get the rack setup for the 2000s?


Bought the same parts listed in this guide.
http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/08/ikea-shoe-rack-transformed-into-dj-furniture.html


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Bought the same parts listed in this guide.
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/08/ikea-shoe-rack-transformed-into-dj-furniture.html


That is a great idea.


----------



## jameschisholm

EpicPie, You've got a great setup but you could try an ikea signum to hide all those cables under the desk.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Could someone perhaps pull this thread out of the gutter?
> 
> *I really need to get some wood,* so I can start building that CD/DVD shelf.




That should help


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> EpicPie, You've got a great setup but you could try an ikea signum to hide all those cables under the desk.


Ty, I've actually got 3 of those under the desk, theres simply not enough space for everything lol.


----------



## maynard14

sick set up guys, ill upload mine later


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should help


Good show, just watched episode two.


----------



## DunePilot

Cell phone pic, best I can do at the moment.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Good show, just watched episode two.


Watched the first 3 , luv the cgi and story waiting on 4 th ep ......


----------



## Elektro

Current setup (Still needing to get desk mounts)


----------



## mwayne5

New Setup


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Bought the same parts listed in this guide.
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/08/ikea-shoe-rack-transformed-into-dj-furniture.html


Right on, wish i wouldnt of sold my 2000s. Prolly gunna get a pair of 850s to make up for the void that I have now.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Right on, wish i wouldnt of sold my 2000s. Prolly gunna get a pair of 850s to make up for the void that I have now.


Checkout the XDJ RX, better investment rather than getting old hardware imo.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Checkout the XDJ RX, better investment rather than getting old hardware imo.


Yea i agree but got a buddy that is going to sell me 2 850k's for $800 so ill prolly go with that. Ive also got a jdm850 so just need the tables to go with.


----------



## Hawawaa

Here's an update on my current setup which I think is good for now-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EpicPie

Why is the subwoofer on the desk? Not that I have a problem w/ it, just curious.


----------



## Zepher

My 2 setups
my cubicle in the garage, HAL-X100


and my old setup upstairs, HAL-9000


----------



## maynard14

heres my humble set up


----------



## GermanyChris

That's not a computer room pic that's a motherboard pic


----------



## Hawawaa

EpicPie- Well I actually want my PC there but I need a bigger desk (which will happen next year) and it keeps my yeti above my speaks so it doesn't pick up all the surround sound. The Yeti is too good at what it does because everyone is skype can hear everything I'm doing gaming wise perfectly haha.

Ya I know its different. I have had my woofer below & above and either way is fine with me.


----------



## -c-j-r-

Finally thought i would get my ass in gear and upload some pictures of my set-up, Not so much of a computer room but more of a living room, but since it is used mainly by me it slowly is becoming a computer room







.

The cables coming from the PC are the USB extender so i can play games on the couch and a 15m HDMI cable to connect to the 50" tv (she is gettting old now, had her for 7 years







).

If any one is interested in the case it is the Thermaltake Core v21 honestly my favorite case i have owned, just has that certain look about it!


----------



## Blze001

That PS1 you have there brings back memories. Spyro, Bug's Life and Gran Turismo 2. I can still hear the startup sound perfectly.


----------



## bfe_vern

@-c-j-r- I like how you use your lamp for headset stand!! I am also a fan of fat squat cases.


----------



## -c-j-r-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That PS1 you have there brings back memories. Spyro, Bug's Life and Gran Turismo 2. I can still hear the startup sound perfectly.


Strangely enough it was my wife's from when she was a kid..... she waited 4 years before she remembered it was in her old closest in her mums! i need to get some games for it and start reminiscing the good old days, hoping to find the best game ever Crash Bandicoot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> @-c-j-r- I like how you use your lamp for headset stand!! I am also a fat of squat cases.


i have been meaning to get a stand then it twigged one day... i bet they would good up there!


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-c-j-r-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally thought i would get my ass in gear and upload some pictures of my set-up, Not so much of a computer room but more of a living room, but since it is used mainly by me it slowly is becoming a computer room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The cables coming from the PC are the USB extender so i can play games on the couch and a 15m HDMI cable to connect to the 50" tv (she is gettting old now, had her for 7 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If any one is interested in the case it is the Thermaltake Core v21 honestly my favorite case i have owned, just has that certain look about it!


Love the Core V21 case. I picked up one of tho's for my ol' lady's rig back in May.


Spoiler: Sorry for the crappy cell pics!


----------



## T-Willi

Where I work and where I game out haha.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-Willi*
> 
> Where I work and where I game out haha.


Are those Bowers & Wilkins headphones or Harman Kardon?


----------



## T-Willi

Harman Kardon. I wish I had some though, if anything I'll get some DT-990s or 880s but that won't be any time soon.


----------



## FEAR.

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9311_zps4f9carii.jpg.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Beauty in simplicity. I love it, FEAR! I just went through your build log as well. That's a really cool build


__
https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk


__
https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Beauty in simplicity. I love it, FEAR! I just went through your build log as well. That's a really cool build


Thank you! I also like yours, it looks like we have very similar taste.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Beauty in simplicity. I love it, FEAR! I just went through your build log as well. That's a really cool build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> 
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


I spot a Madoka nendoroid and what looks like a Saber nendoroid next to hear









Nice and clean overall, but ever thought of going 3 monitors and getting rid of that bezel in the middle?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Thank you! I also like yours, it looks like we have very similar taste.


Thank you!









Haha now that you mention it, I think I had the same GTR model before my little nephew stole it from me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I spot a Madoka nendoroid and what looks like a Saber nendoroid next to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and clean overall, but ever thought of going 3 monitors and getting rid of that bezel in the middle?


Yessir!

Thank you







I've thought about going 3 monitors but I can't seem to figure out a solution for speaker placement. I'm also worried that my desk isn't big enough for a 3rd screen.


----------



## Vizkos

3x PCs, game consoles, and collector's edition junkie.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9311_zps4f9carii.jpg.html


I gotta say, your solution for getting a full-size GPU to work with that mini-ITX case is effing awesome.









Also explains why you're rocking the closed-back headphones, I can't imagine that rig is very silent. Probably runs cool though.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I gotta say, your solution for getting a full-size GPU to work with that mini-ITX case is effing awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also explains why you're rocking the closed-back headphones, I can't imagine that rig is very silent. Probably runs cool though.


Thanks, its actually how the case is designed. Awesome little thing.

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/_MG_8686_zpshrog2is6.jpg.html

At the moment it is rather loud because I haven't installed my aftermarket cooler yet. The headphones do a good job of blocking out the sound though.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Beauty in simplicity. I love it, FEAR! I just went through your build log as well. That's a really cool build
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


cool anime collection. needs a kyubey


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> cool anime collection. needs a kyubey


Thanks! I just recently started collecting figures so I have a longgggg way to go.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Got some more monitors today, ordering a clamp style mount for the 2 on the right and I have a wall mount for the TV on the left so they'll get raised up a bit.


----------



## Fishinfan

New desk from ikea.

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/20150903_131320_zpsd6jwuqrb.jpg.html

http://s168.photobucket.com/user/Fishinfan/media/20150903_131736_zpsxtlhnl54.jpg.html

No wires.


----------



## hertz9753

What did you do with the fan? Witchcraft!!


----------



## brazilianloser

Led strips suggestions and what not for my new build that do not require assembly anyone?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What did you do with the fan? Witchcraft!!


It's a reflection.

It does look weird, though.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> It's a reflection.
> 
> It does look weird, though.


Reflections! HERESAY!

Looks cool, though.


----------



## Nukemaster

I actually find glossy screens look great(I find they look more vibrant).

That fan is a very clear reflection it means the screens gloss is very smooth too(Unlike some TV's I have seen).


----------



## hertz9753

I think if you throw AC/DC in the water it will float...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Led strips suggestions and what not for my new build that do not require assembly anyone?


Inside your case our outside?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Beauty in simplicity. I love it, FEAR! I just went through your build log as well. That's a really cool build
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> by
> 
> 
> Bruce Han, on Flickr


What no Eva units. . and you call that a collection. . . lol


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Inside your case our outside?


Inside. Bought a strip from eBay but I think it was bad. Should have tested before chopping it up. Got one from Walmart see if it works.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What no Eva units. . and you call that a collection. . . lol


I am ashamed of myself.







*Commits seppuku*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Inside. Bought a strip from eBay but I think it was bad. Should have tested before chopping it up. Got one from Walmart see if it works.


I bought my kit from Amazon and wired it to a Molex for the lightbox in my build. If that's what you're doing and the lights don't come on, you might need to power them via the 12V line (Yellow one). I had mine wired to 5V (Red) and it wasn't enough power to run them.

If you're looking for a plug and play solution, I would recommend checking out the lighting kits from Performance PCS. They have rigid as well as flexible lighting kits that are terminated either to a 4 pin molex or 3 pin fan connector.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/strip-lights


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I am ashamed of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Commits seppuku*
> I bought my kit from Amazon and wired it to a Molex for the lightbox in my build. If that's what you're doing and the lights don't come on, you might need to power them via the 12V line (Yellow one). I had mine wired to 5V (Red) and it wasn't enough power to run them.
> 
> If you're looking for a plug and play solution, I would recommend checking out the lighting kits from Performance PCS. They have rigid as well as flexible lighting kits that are terminated either to a 4 pin molex or 3 pin fan connector.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/strip-lights


Mine is always watching, along w/ Brian lol:


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/FEAR-Mervin/media/Lian Li Q06/IMG_9311_zps4f9carii.jpg.html


i got those same headphones, so comfortable, love 'em.
nice setup, whats the name of the case?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Mine is always watching, along w/ Brian lol:


Lmao! I love how Brian is total creeper status.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> whats the name of the case?


Lian Li PC-Q06 I believe


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> i got those same headphones, so comfortable, love 'em.
> nice setup, whats the name of the case?


I cringed at the price when I bought them but they are one of the best purchases I've made, they just sound incredible and can wear them for hours.

Lian Li Q06 is the case.


----------



## skkane

Dusty, needs cleaning


----------



## Kanivakil

My Acer Predator X34 is coming soon! I will update my 23.8" TN 1920 x 1080 monitor to a 34" 3440 x 1440 IPS G-Sync 100 Hz Gaming Monitor, hopefully in the beginning of next month.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Cleaned up the rats nest of cables under my desk, much better now











Wilson & Benny photo-bombing lol


----------



## mwayne5

My second monitor decided to s*** the bed, so I'm back to one again.

Decided to take my time with the cables and used automotive wire loom to run the cables through.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I bought my kit from Amazon and wired it to a Molex for the lightbox in my build. If that's what you're doing and the lights don't come on, you might need to power them via the 12V line (Yellow one). I had mine wired to 5V (Red) and it wasn't enough power to run them.
> 
> If you're looking for a plug and play solution, I would recommend checking out the lighting kits from Performance PCS. They have rigid as well as flexible lighting kits that are terminated either to a 4 pin molex or 3 pin fan connector.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/strip-lights


Yeah man no worries. I did 12v. The strip was just bad, I was in a rush and had cut the darn thing in little strips already so I just took the hit. Went to Walmart but two sets of the some they got for cars there (pretty good bright stuff) and it worked without a problem.

On other news... a few more days and I will have an updated overall setup to post. Computer is done. Just waiting on some toys and what not to match the theme.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> *My second monitor decided to s*** the bed*, so I'm back to one again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to take my time with the cables and used automotive wire loom to run the cables through.


Same, man! Sucks!

Looking real nice and clean though, mate.


----------



## caliking420

Finally got a Egrotech stand for my monitors







so much better than the foam

before


After


----------



## knightsilver

Anyone currently doing a standup desk? Didn't feel like going through 1258 pages







....


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Anyone currently doing a standup desk? Didn't feel like going through 1258 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


I am, but it's currently not in a state that'd I'd feel comfortable posting a picture of... maybe I'll clean it up this weekend.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Inside. Bought a strip from eBay but I think it was bad. Should have tested before chopping it up. Got one from Walmart see if it works.


Darkside leds our the best out there. Alittle cheaper ones but still good our icemodZ leds. But darkside for inside your build hands down


----------



## DarthBaggins

That is definitely true on the DarkSide LEDs so far have been some of the best and brightest I've used. Love their modular kit design


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Darkside leds our the best out there. Alittle cheaper ones but still good our icemodZ leds. But darkside for inside your build hands down


Well just went to walmart and got some automotive strips... things are super bright and lots of led per strip.


----------



## allenzilla

Just finished this


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to build a CD/DVD rack that I can put behind/above my monitors (between the tower speakers), so I'll post a new picture once that's done. In case someone wonders roughly how my setup looks, its in my profile (without the table cloth).
> 
> I do have a question though regarding lighting. When working (or just doing some other stuff) at night I tend to notice some strain on my eyes, will it help to install led strips to light up the area around my monitors?


Having any kind of light shine behind your monitor is amazing, and i do feel that it reduce some strain,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Just finished this


Love how clean this looks. And holy crap dell makes som nice monitors


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Just finished this


The thin bezel with excellent left sided mount looks freaking amazing.


----------



## thomas192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Just finished this


Nice setup!
Wallpaper link?


----------



## brazilianloser

Updated most of my setup to match up with my new computer.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> PICS


Everything looks great man! I'm hoping to go for a white battlestation as well. Is that your cat sleeping under the table?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Everything looks great man! I'm hoping to go for a white battlestation as well. Is that your cat sleeping under the table?


Yep at night she always stays by my feet.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Just finished this


Nice setup dude can I get link for wallpaper please


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomas192*
> 
> Nice setup!
> Wallpaper link?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Nice setup dude can I get link for wallpaper please


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=test+your+strength+destiny+wallpaper

Boom.


----------



## dman811

Why use a lmgtfy? Some people, quite like myself didn't know what it was.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why use a lmgtfy? Some people, quite like myself didn't know what it was.


lmgtfy is the douchiest way to response to someone, IMO.


----------



## dman811

It has its time and place, and this certainly wasn't it.


----------



## sinquah

My setup, old but only picture i had at hand, note that a 2nd computer has been added for the girlfriend, as well as matching keyboards, mousepads (over 1m long each lol ) headsets etc, and left screens are replaced by two acer 24 inch screens that are wall mounted.
my online stores here in norway stopped selling them so im gonna ship them back and buy new ones. planning on wall mounting 5 screens up on the wall, all matching, 2 each, one shared for watching movies / streams etc.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenzilla*
> 
> Just finished this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The real kicker would be that its is the only thing that is neat in the entire house


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why use a lmgtfy? Some people, quite like myself didn't know what it was.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> lmgtfy is the douchiest way to response to someone, IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It has its time and place, and this certainly wasn't it.


Y'all literally couldn't google four words? I mean it wasn't hard at all, that's the point of lmgtfy. If you're going to be getting your knickers in a twist over that then maybe you shouldn't be on the internet..

It's a nice set-up btw..


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Y'all literally couldn't google four words? I mean it wasn't hard at all, that's the point of lmgtfy. If you're going to be getting your knickers in a twist over that then maybe you shouldn't be on the internet..
> 
> It's a nice set-up btw..


Why have a community like this if everyone is just going to be a dick to each other? Stick to 4Chan if you want that.


----------



## hertz9753

No! That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why use a lmgtfy? Some people, quite like myself didn't know what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> lmgtfy is the douchiest way to response to someone, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It has its time and place, and this certainly wasn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all literally couldn't google four words? I mean it wasn't hard at all, that's the point of lmgtfy. If you're going to be getting your knickers in a twist over that then maybe you shouldn't be on the internet..
> 
> It's a nice set-up btw..
Click to expand...

I have never played Destiny. How would I know that it is related to Destiny?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Y'all literally couldn't google four words?


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Y'all literally couldn't google four words?
Click to expand...

Hey man, let him be. You can't expect everyone to know everything....oh wait


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Just to get this thread back on track.


__
https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk


__
https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut


__
https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## Simmons572

I am _trying_ to clean out my room, and I finally got to mounting the dead mobo collection on the wall.


----------



## ericbau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Just to get this thread back on track.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


Nice, clean setup


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am _trying_ to clean out my room, and I finally got to mounting the dead mobo collection on the wall.


Guess that helps clean the desk off


----------



## Piciato

new monitor, and a bit of cleaning up. just wanna share with u guys.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> new monitor, and a bit of cleaning up. just wanna share with u guys.


I've built in that case before, it's pretty nice. I love the secret stash spot behind the logo.

Your setup looks cool, any specific reason for having the monitor that high up?


----------



## Piciato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I've built in that case before, it's pretty nice. I love the secret stash spot behind the logo.
> 
> Your setup looks cool, any specific reason for having the monitor that high up?


thanks! it is a beast case. i cut out the side panel though, to make it even more larger

for the monitor being that high up, its not actually. the table is quite low for me, so i have to put it that way. and the stand for the shimian is awful. wobble galore.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Just to get this thread back on track.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


Cars, PC's, and HiFi Audio. Three awesome and expensive hobbies.

Nice setup. Is that VW in the upper pic yours?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbau*
> 
> Nice, clean setup


Thank you!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Cars, PC's, and HiFi Audio. Three awesome and expensive hobbies.
> 
> Nice setup. Is that VW in the upper pic yours?


Haha yeah it's a struggle to prioritize them.

Thank you







yeah the VW is mine. There was a deal a couple years ago where Wal-Mart was doing big prints for 50 cents. I couldn't pass up the deal. Haha


----------



## dman811

I have 4 expensive hobbies. One is currently the most prominent that I spend on, but come the time I turn 21, that might change. In order of most common purchases, computers, guns/knives, tattoos, car stuff.


----------



## emsj86

and the kicker the rest of my set up is on a kitchen table. Lost my man room to the baby


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> and the kicker the rest of my set up is on a kitchen table. Lost my man room to the baby


Closer to the fridge?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> and the kicker the rest of my set up is on a kitchen table. Lost my man room to the baby


Thats pretty sweet, I like how it looks like its drowning in water at the bottom or as if the case was the resevoir and its ready to spill out. Not sure if others do the same, but first I have noticed it.


----------



## mwayne5

Was able to get my second monitor working again. Apparently the HDMI cable went bad somehow. So, rearranged and put together a nightstand that I had in a closet (impulse clearance buy) to use for my UPS and computer. So much nicer having the whole desk without the computer on it. Much more room.


----------



## ericbau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Closer to the fridge?


You mean closer to the sodas and beer...


----------



## Blze001

Rearranged the room. Again. Now three of my four most expensive hobbies are along the same wall!


----------



## Cybertox

Moving to a new apartment next week, will post photos once I get settled.


----------



## jameschisholm

New Sony 55" 4K TV, wall-mounted my speakers around it, cable managed it all. tis the updates this year.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


>


Beautiful, really digging the aquarium.


----------



## Phetu

New apartment, same old setup rearranged, still in to do list: finish DIY TKL keyboard, wall mount monitor and finish DIY DAC and preamp and switch them in desk


__
https://flic.kr/p/z5t2zh


__
https://flic.kr/p/z5t2zh
 by Phetu, on Flickr


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Sony 55" 4K TV, wall-mounted my speakers around it, cable managed it all. tis the updates this year.


I like the lime green and lavender color combo.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New apartment, same old setup rearranged, still in to do list: finish DIY TKL keyboard, wall mount monitor and finish DIY DAC and preamp and switch them in desk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/z5t2zh
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/z5t2zh
> by Phetu, on Flickr


Nice setup, is that one of those do you own Ikea desks?

Also, which DIY DAC/Preamp are you building? Is it a kit, or plans you found online?


----------



## Phetu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Nice setup, is that one of those do you own Ikea desks?
> 
> Also, which DIY DAC/Preamp are you building? Is it a kit, or plans you found online?


Kind off yes, legs are from Ikea, but top is from Bauhaus, because it's 40mm thick solid oak. DAC is assembled board kit, based on ES 9018, and Preamp is based on 26 DHT plans found online.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Kind off yes, legs are from Ikea, but top is from Bauhaus, because it's 40mm thick solid oak. DAC is assembled board kit, based on ES 9018, and Preamp is based on 26 DHT plans found online.


I love your table top.

Makes me seriously consider switching to wood.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> Just to get this thread back on track.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xHWyJk
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAL4hK
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yg8yut
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


nice and clean....

it's been a while since i was last here.

does this thread still get a lot of activity or did phones and facebook kill the PC market lolololol?

what's the most active thread nowadays? i remember when this thread was quite active.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> nice and clean....
> 
> it's been a while since i was last here.
> 
> does this thread still get a lot of activity or did phones and facebook kill the PC market lolololol?
> 
> what's the most active thread nowadays? i remember when this thread was quite active.


This thread sees activity in spits and spurts, but it's usually not too too bad for regular posts


----------



## Remix65

latest addition to my rig is an aftermarket cpu cooler. i finally got off the intel stock cooler.

hope this info helps anyone googling info on the zalman cnps12x and gigabyte g1. sniper 3 motherboard. g.skill ares memory.

final.

this orientation clears gpu




even though this other orientation clears my ram, it blocks my first gpu slot but i need all my slots because i'm using 2 cards, pci-e slots and pci slots.
would be nice if gigabyte's first slot was a pci-e slot.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









rest of my rig has been the same the last 2 years.


----------



## nasmith2000

My setup today after a upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide and 980ti sli.

By the way, giving away my gtx 680s--see freebie section if interested (must be an upgrade to current gpus)


----------



## xDuBz201

2014 Winter / Summer Set Up


Here It Is Now. 2015 Fall Set Up.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> My setup today after a upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide and 980ti sli.
> 
> By the way, giving away my gtx 680s--see freebie section if interested (must be an upgrade to current gpus)
> 
> that's really cool of you to give them away. That's usually what I do as I rather make someone's day than make 20-50 usd after shipping. Good for you man


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys.

Just moved. Current set up is relatively temporary. Still need to unpack my headphone amplifier, so until then using the headphones with my computer's standard output on the back. I previously had three monitors (Dell U2414H's), selling those and trying to get a single 21:9 monitor. Also probably going to change case to an NCase M1. Other than that, and a shelf above the desk like previously, not much is changing. I'll keep posted.

Also, everyone is looking good as always. Keep up the beautiful stations.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Just moved. Current set up is relatively temporary. Still need to unpack my headphone amplifier, so until then using the headphones with my computer's standard output on the back. I previously had three monitors (Dell U2414H's), selling those and trying to get a single 21:9 monitor. Also probably going to change case to an NCase M1. Other than that, and a shelf above the desk like previously, not much is changing. I'll keep posted.
> 
> Also, everyone is looking good as always. Keep up the beautiful stations.


Very clean and simple, I like it. The white, dark grey, metallic and black colour scheme suits the room very well.


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> My setup today after a upgrade to 34" dell ultrawide and 980ti sli.
> 
> By the way, giving away my gtx 680s--see freebie section if interested (must be an upgrade to current gpus)


Sick setup!

I currently have a single gtx 260 that I haven't got around to updating, so if you're parting with them, I'd be grateful to take them off your hands!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just purchased 2 ASUS 21.5" monitors to go with the iMac, it's looking fairly good so far.



Mac and PC details are in signature below.
Also in the image are an HTC One M7, Apple Watch Sport 42mm, Shure SRH440, Acer useless laptop, IKEA lamp (ftw)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Sick setup!
> 
> I currently have a single gtx 260 that I haven't got around to updating, so if you're parting with them, I'd be grateful to take them off your hands!


Thanks! and yeah gtx 260 would have certainly qualified for the drawing, but sadly the cutoff was last night and a winner was selected.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Sick setup!
> 
> I currently have a single gtx 260 that I haven't got around to updating, so if you're parting with them, I'd be grateful to take them off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! and yeah gtx 260 would have certainly qualified for the drawing, but sadly the cutoff was last night and a winner was selected.
Click to expand...

Ahm..welll you know, you kinda have 2 980ti's


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Ahm..welll you know, you kinda have 2 980ti's


TRUE, but only one "SLI"


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> and the kicker the rest of my set up is on a kitchen table. *Lost my man room to the baby*


Nice build! I know how that feels when my office was transferred to the living room when I had my son.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks man. Yea he will be 3 in dec and we have a girl on the way due December. I fear I'll soon be working out of the storage closet with my stapler


----------



## Cybertox

Ah, the benefits of not having any kids, love em.








Received the keys to the new apartment, moving there now. Will post photos of my office room once I get established.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Temporary setup while up on Island, would rather run my dual 23.6/.8 monitors over the 32" LED tv lol


iPotato 6+ camera


----------



## swingarm

More of an area then a room but I like it....







Just got this put together. Probably will try to work with the mess of wires against the wall in the last picture this week.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Monitor 30's?


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Monitor 30's?


Asus PA328Q(32 inch).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol no I meant your Polk speakers, I have the Monitor 40's and was thinking of snagging some 30's when I can


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol no I meant your Polk speakers, I have the Monitor 40's and was thinking of snagging some 30's when I can


LoL, sorry about that. They are TSi100's.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ah, TSi's are nice as well


----------



## hertz9753

The TSi 100's are Polk Monitor 20's. I'm a Polk nerd.


----------



## Brulf

New desk setup, with quick keyboard inspection by lucy...





Only issue now is that left and right speakers are reversed due to cable not been long enough... anyone have any suggestions on high to reverse the channels


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> New desk setup, with quick keyboard inspection by lucy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue now is that left and right speakers are reversed due to cable not been long enough... anyone have any suggestions on high to reverse the channels


Sometimes you can reverse channels in software(check your sound card control panel).

If you have an old extension you can just cut it open and reverse the wires that way. or buy the required plugs and make and adapter to reverse the left and right channels.


----------



## Cybertox

So I just moved into my new apartment and this is how currently my office room looks. Its all temporary though, a lot of stuff is missing. Cable management hasnt been done yet either.


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New desk setup, with quick keyboard inspection by lucy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue now is that left and right speakers are reversed due to cable not been long enough... anyone have any suggestions on high to reverse the channels


A bit off topic from the thread, but a few quick posts cant be too detrimental... Is that a bearded dragon?

I seriously considered getting one while in college, but figured it'd be a lot of work to move it with me during weekend trips since they suggested like a 30 gallon tank or so to plan for full size.
I was going to name mine Jamal since it seemed like the perfect whenever I saw one in person.

How long have you had and how do you like owning Lucy?


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> A bit off topic from the thread, but a few quick posts cant be too detrimental... Is that a bearded dragon?
> 
> I seriously considered getting one while in college, but figured it'd be a lot of work to move it with me during weekend trips since they suggested like a 30 gallon tank or so to plan for full size.
> I was going to name mine Jamal since it seemed like the perfect whenever I saw one in person.
> 
> How long have you had and how do you like owning Lucy?


Yeah it's a female bearded dragon, she's got a 50 gallon tank (roughly) or 5 foot by 1.5 foot tank (sorry aussie I don't use gallons or feet lol) she's not quite a year old yet but she's been very difficult lately and not eating her veggies suppose to start weening them off the protein and feed more greens as they get older but can be difficult to do so sometimes, other then that it's great there very active and curious she likes resting on the top of the pc case where the radiator vents warm air out, bit of a common thing around a few parts of australia so very easy to get one around here.






beardy chasing a laser


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I just moved into my new apartment and this is how currently my office room looks. Its all temporary though, a lot of stuff is missing. Cable management hasnt been done yet either.


What chair is that?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Yeah it's a female bearded dragon, she's got a 50 gallon tank (roughly) or 5 foot by 1.5 foot tank (sorry aussie I don't use gallons or feet lol) she's not quite a year old yet but she's been very difficult lately and not eating her veggies suppose to start weening them off the protein and feed more greens as they get older but can be difficult to do so sometimes, other then that it's great there very active and curious she likes resting on the top of the pc case where the radiator vents warm air out, bit of a common thing around a few parts of australia so very easy to get one around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beardy chasing a laser


Look at Uromastyx. I used to have one, they are very unique. Very territorial though, some of them are more handle friendly than others, very diverse set of breeds.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Ill submit

My office


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> 
> Look at Uromastyx. I used to have one, they are very unique. Very territorial though, some of them are more handle friendly than others, very diverse set of breeds.


I had a uromastyx as well. Loved that guy. Very chill but still perceptive and reactive to people on the outside of the tank. Took my guy out a few times and let him roam the basement. I was very happy with that purchase.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Ill submit
> 
> My office


For a second, I thought you had a monitor mounted under your desk! Sneaky reflections. Nice setup though


----------



## bxrdj

Here is my updated setup (one side of it)


__
https://flic.kr/p/zx925K


__
https://flic.kr/p/zx925K
 by bxrdj, on Flickr


----------



## DunePilot

Nice music set up. I just got my room ready for music production again. Looks like yours is more electronic, mine will be for recording up to 8 mic/lines at once. Gonna be doing 4 mics on the drums, 1 on snare, 1 kick, 2 overheads for drums. Couple mics on amps, direct box for bass, vocal mic or two.

Have a Project Mix IO but need to replace it with a Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56, Project Mix isn't recognized because M-Audio hasn't updated the drivers since 2011.... got screwed on that one. Running everything into Logic X, loving the new look of it, haven't ran Logic since Logic 8 and Snow Leopard.


----------



## Ferling

Spoiler: Old








Swapped my living room with the office





I am seriously contemplating on mounting my hardware under my desk just as Linus did here:


----------



## Nukemaster

That is funny he looks like he is working on a car when he is under the desk near the end(I watched with no sound so I did not hear anything, but I think I get the point.).


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped my living room with the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously contemplating on mounting my hardware under my desk just as Linus did here:


Ever think about wall mounting it?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ever think about wall mounting it?


Nice, build log of this? Is that an old LGA 1366 X58 UD5?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ever think about wall mounting it?


That looks awesome, too bad the cooling water pipes are not positioned angularly.


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That is funny he looks like he is working on a car when he is under the desk near the end(I watched with no sound so I did not hear anything, but I think I get the point.).


I love watching his videos, Linus and his crew can be uniquely entertaining in a very geeky way. I actually prefer the idea of working under the desk like a car, versus hunching over the top of one. Also under the desk means everything is laid out and spaced out neatly and not within a cramped case. I have experienced lower back pain from this as a previous computer tech.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Ever think about wall mounting it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: swag alert


Yea in the past, however I like the idea of it all being compacted into the desk, and out of sight out of mind. I love simplicity, If I could afford a laptop for my video editing and gaming I wouldn't bother with a desktop. I can't wait for engineers produce more powerful (affordable) AIO's. For the mounting board what material did you use? Acrylic or wood? Also, what are measurements of the hardware, screws, thickness of the board and such? Very cool.

Edit: I always had this cool idea of mounting the system to a drawer track system under the desk and than cutout a window in the desk to see everything


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> My setup, old but only picture i had at hand, note that a 2nd computer has been added for the girlfriend, as well as matching keyboards, mousepads (over 1m long each lol ) headsets etc, and left screens are replaced by two acer 24 inch screens that are wall mounted.
> my online stores here in norway stopped selling them so im gonna ship them back and buy new ones. planning on wall mounting 5 screens up on the wall, all matching, 2 each, one shared for watching movies / streams etc.


5x 
Got 5 of these in the mail, will probably be here mid next week, gonna wall mount them all, shared by 2 pc's me and the gf, think it will be awesome!


----------



## Ramzinho

The OCN effect on me.. Full thread and story *here*


----------



## topdogxxx

update pics of my nerdgasm office bedroom lol


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdogxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> update pics of my nerdgasm office bedroom lol


Awesome shot and nice man nerdcave u got there


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bxrdj*
> 
> Here is my updated setup (one side of it)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/zx925K
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/zx925K
> by bxrdj, on Flickr


Nice setup, diggin' all the hard synths.


----------



## sinquah

5x 24" asus led screens waiting for me home after work








gonna upload pics tonight


----------



## niks2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I just moved into my new apartment and this is how currently my office room looks. Its all temporary though, a lot of stuff is missing. Cable management hasnt been done yet either.


Nice setup Cybertox. If you have a video of your complete setup i would love to see it. It looks really beautiful.


----------



## Cybertox

Some more photos of my new office. Cable management still not done, disregard the box, its temporary. Still have to unpack a few things, not done moving yet. Sorry for the poor quality, the photos were taken using a phone. The lighting wasnt favourable either.

Hardware in the photos:

Bose Companion 2 Series II
BeyerDynamic Custom One Pro
iPad Air
iPad 2
HTC One
Canon MP210
Xbox One Controller

The rest is in the signature.


----------



## sinquah

got these 5 screens today, mailman looked odd at me









picture looks a little off due to panorama mode was awful.
me and my lady's setup


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these 5 screens today, mailman looked odd at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture looks a little off due to panorama mode was awful.
> me and my lady's setup


Lol all that for one PC? why not go portrait and condense it? Just curious really.


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Lol all that for one PC? why not go portrait and condense it? Just curious really.


its for 2 pc's


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> its for 2 pc's


Cool that makes more sense. Cool stuff.


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Cool that makes more sense. Cool stuff.


as well as my screens i got the final led light i needed for my case mod, tell me what you think about it, be gentle it was my first time modding








sneak peak


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> as well as my screens i got the final led light i needed for my case mod, tell me what you think about it, be gentle it was my first time modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak


Not quite sure on what I am looking at though. Maybe a better more cleared up picture to display the goodies.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Not quite sure on what I am looking at though. Maybe a better more cleared up picture to display the goodies.


Looks like a PSU shroud.

Pretty slick!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Looks like a PSU shroud.
> 
> Pretty slick!


Yeah I noticed the skull engraved into the top... just unsure of what that side is depicting.

But you sir do have good eyes.


----------



## dman811

A scorpion maybe?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> 
> got these 5 screens today, mailman looked odd at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture looks a little off due to panorama mode was awful.
> me and my lady's setup


Can I live with you?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I have my audio equipment incoming soon, and I need to get one or more desks to accommodate my PC and amp+DAC+HPs. So I need ideas as to how I can make most of the constrained space that I have and yet come up with a sophisticated way to set it all up.

I know that this is probably not the right place to ask, but if you guys, especially gamers with a proclivity towards high end audio gears, could give me ideas or photos on how to get it done, I would truly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have my audio equipment incoming soon, and I need to get one or more desks to accommodate my PC and amp+DAC+HPs. So I need ideas as to how I can make most of the constrained space that I have and yet come up with a sophisticated way to set it all up.
> 
> I know that this is probably not the right place to ask, but if you guys, especially gamers with a proclivity towards high end audio gears, could give me ideas or photos on how to get it done, I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.


So I take it you have a desk at the moment but you looking to replace with a new one or two right? And what is this equipment you got coming? I take it they aren't small and compact like the Schiit stack since you looking for extra space to accommodate it all. Just a little bit of more info to help others maybe give you some opinions.


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Not quite sure on what I am looking at though. Maybe a better more cleared up picture to display the goodies.


see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Looks like a PSU shroud.
> 
> Pretty slick!


the one thread i've created on this forum shows it off better, its my psu cover / shroud.
sorry for the bad pictures, bad cellphone camera


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can I live with you?


haha, me and my girlfriend live small enough as it is, we share a 120cm wide bed, both low payed interns








we could afford a new bed, can't just fit it into the apartment


----------



## sinquah




----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can I live with you?
> 
> 
> 
> haha, me and my girlfriend live small enough as it is, we share a 120cm wide bed, both low payed interns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *we could afford a new bed, can't just fit it into the apartment*
Click to expand...

Sad sad reality !!


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Sad sad reality !!


just wait for VR to really kick off, rent a storage building and live in paradise


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinquah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can I live with you?
> 
> 
> 
> haha, me and my girlfriend live small enough as it is, we share a 120cm wide bed, both low payed interns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we could afford a new bed, can't just fit it into the apartment
Click to expand...

You are closer together that way. Lol.


----------



## sinquah

yeah i guess, but still, cant wait to find a new apartment or something, gonna build a better setup then


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So I take it you have a desk at the moment but you looking to replace with a new one or two right? And what is this equipment you got coming? I take it they aren't small and compact like the Schiit stack since you looking for extra space to accommodate it all. Just a little bit of more info to help others maybe give you some opinions.


I have a headphone, amplifier and a DAC coming. Namely the STAX SR-009, STAX SRM-323S and Schiit Gungnir.

Here's a photo of my current setup.


I'm planning on replacing the computer desk on the left with a suspended desk as the one below. It will hold the monitor, mouse, keyboard, headphones and maybe the router.


I also plan on replacing the chest of drawers on the right with three suspended shelves - the top one for the case, the second one for the amp and DAC and the bottom one for the UPS.

Here's a rough idea of what I'm planning on doing, masterfully drawn on MS Paint.


Questions:
i) What should I use as material for the suspended desk and shelves - partex board or glass sheets? Pros and cons of either or both would help. Opinions are welcome as well.

ii) This is all the hardware I'll have for the foreseeable future. Could I accommodate them better with a different table/desk/shelf setup? Do chime in if you have a different opinion.

Thank you very much.


----------



## brazilianloser

@ahnafakeef Man well that is above my DIY knowledge man. I personally would never trust my goodies to wall mounted desks and shelves. The more concerning one being the shelf that would be holding your PC. On top of that cable management would probably be a nightmare for all that gear on such a setup unless you run some in wall runs. And I take it you wont be placing all of that in that same area in which the original photo is in.. since I don't see that kind of space to start. But yeah hope someone else can help ya.

Now for other options... if you have an Ikea close by... you got several desks there and if you are like myself and want something even more hard duty you can even look at their kitchen tabletops. Add in any of their several legs and there ya go you got yourself a desk. Keeping the pc on the desk along with the main things, add in a custom tray for your keyboard and mouse that you can probably get from Amazon or local office supply stores, and you can always use one of their leg/shelf/drawer units as one of the legs to store your dacs and other smaller things.

For example my setup consists of some no longer available tabletops using ODDVALD legs as the side desk legs and the one side of the main desk with ALEX drawer unit as my right leg/support.

Clearly that is just my personal setup... But you can setup such setup in whatever you may like...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Questions:
> i) What should I use as material for the suspended desk and shelves - partex board or glass sheets? Pros and cons of either or both would help. Opinions are welcome as well.
> 
> ii) This is all the hardware I'll have for the foreseeable future. Could I accommodate them better with a different table/desk/shelf setup? Do chime in if you have a different opinion.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I'll answer your questions in reverse: you would probably be better suited with a conventional desk and bookshelf, although it'll look kinda crappy I'll admit. If you have an Ikea nearby, they have some sweet modular options that could work well.

If you do want to go the floating route (which is a cool idea) you're going to want to use something lightweight as the shelf. Glass looks cool, but is very heavy. Don't just go straight out from the wall, build some kind of angled brace beneath the shelf, the more the better. And whatever you do, make sure you're attaching it to the studs with the longest screws feasible! Drywall can't hold crap.

Personally, I'd go (and went) the Ikea route, but I'm lazy.


----------



## dman811

Attach it to studs for sure. If you don't, you will have a very bad time and you'll be replacing a sheet or more of sheetrock.


----------



## cones

I personally wouldn't trust the floating shelf enough to have the computer case on it, escpically one up higher.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you guys very much.

I still want a suspended desk. That other setup I posted kind of swayed me towards it. So I've changed my plans as below.


And yes, I'm definitely going to reinforce the suspended desk/shelf with the strongest, most sophisticated clamps I can find.

Although, I still want to use glass for the suspended desk/shelf. Black or some other colored glass. (Alternative is melamine boards.) What disadvantages would I face in using glass? Is there any way to nullify those disadvantages?

Also, how do I conceal all the cables coming out from the back of the case towards the suspended desk?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## greywarden

put the amp/dac shelf over your monitor, I wouldn't want stuff around my knees like that.

I'd have someone weld me up a metal strap with square tubing coming out from the wall. Use big screws into the studs and a few heavy weight drywall anchors as well.

build the desk so that you can slide it onto the tubing and screw into the tubing from underneath, just like any other bracketless shelf, but way heavy duty

I'd build it from either MDF and paint it or hardwood and whatever finish you prefer, don't use a water-based clear, I had my laptop sitting on it, and turned it yellow


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks for the idea, greywarden. How does this look?


And you're going to have to explain "metal strap and square tubing" part a bit more. Not exactly familiar with hardware jargon.

Also, I plan on getting a 27" screen in the future, namely the ASUS PG27AQ, which should be the same in dimensions as its predecessors PG278Q and PG279Q. I might want to wall mount it or use it with its stand when I get it. Its dimensions should approximately be something as below.
Quote:


> *ASUS ROG PG278Q specs* (as per ASUS website)
> Phys. Dimension with Stand(WxHxD): 619.77x554.53x237.9mm
> Box Dimension (WxHxD): 756x456x300mm


Is a height gap of 25" actually necessary for such a screen?

Thank you very much for all your valuable advice.


----------



## Nukemaster

You may be able to wall mount the router/access point and even the headphone stand.

I think the idea is going to look great.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> You may be able to wall mount the router/access point and even the headphone stand.
> 
> I think the idea is going to look great.


Thank you for your input. But I think I'd rather have the router and the stand on the desk. Hopefully it won't be too cramped even after the 27-incher comes in.


----------



## sinquah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for your input. But I think I'd rather have the router and the stand on the desk. Hopefully it won't be too cramped even after the 27-incher comes in.


just looks like extra cables to hide. i'd put the router closer to the computer, aint like that distance is gonna kill the signal for anything?
on paper the setup looks good. but like many others i would not do this. a desk should be sturdy and two poles as support would not hurt the look of the setup that much.

heck i dont even trust my floating rack and all that one got is the TV signals box


----------



## Blze001

If you're dead set on glass, you going to need legs on the front corners for two reasons.

1 - Tempered glass is effing heavy. (You're looking at 60-70lbs just for the glass itself with the dimensions you've provided. Add on another 50lbs or so of gear and you're trying to hang over 100lbs with weird stresses on a wall stud not really designed for sideways forces)
2 - Tempered glass is strong, but extremely susceptible to shattering if it flexes... leaning on the desk could end up badly if there are no supports.

Also factor in cost: I did a quick look up with a local shop's website and you're looking at about $300 for that sheet.

Note: All of my numbers are for 1/2" glass, which is as thin as I'd go for a wall desk. 3/8" might be okay if you have the front legs.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea like others have said, if you are doing a floating desk the weight will be an issue. The ideal way to build it, but wouldnt be easy or maybe even possible, is depending on the depth of the desk you would want, you'd need maybe 1/3 of that distance added to the back and built into the wall so it is a cantilever.

So for example a 3' deep desk would probably want 1' extra (4' total) on the backside going into the wall and built sturdy to support all the forces on the desk outside of the wall. Perhaps you could make due with 6" or something a bit shorter, but they key would be to have the full length of the desk inside the wall be built into studs or sandwiched into a header like setup (not sure if there is a name for a header that is at the middle of a wall). I don't think you would have enough support if you just used a few lag bolts in the studs every 16".


----------



## cones

A compromise could be triangles. Go from the outside edges of the desk and angle a support back into the wall.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thank you all very much for your cooperation, guys.

Now, I'm inclining more towards NOT using glass since colored ones probably aren't available. So I'll try to use MDF (as greywarden mentioned earlier) or whatever I can get that comes closest to it in quality and strength.

As for how much weight the suspended desk/shelf are going to have to bear, here's a rough estimate:

Top shelf: An amp + a DAC = 6.4lbs + 11lbs = 17.4lbs
Main desk: A monitor + a router + a keyboard + a mouse + a headphone with its stand = 15.4lbs (monitor) + roughly 5lbs (the others) = roughly 20lbs + the weight of the occasional leaning

Questions:
i) Given those figures, should the weight of the components still be a safety concern?
ii) What would be the strongest equipment/hardware (clamps?) to uphold the suspended shelf/desk? I would like it to be as concealed as possible so as to not interfere with the aesthetics. I strongly urge you to provide images so that I can easily convey what I want to the guy who's going to build the whole thing.
iii) Is there anything that I am not yet taking into account but I should? Also, any recommendation/idea that you may have is most welcome.

Thanks again for your insights.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the idea, greywarden. How does this look?
> 
> 
> And you're going to have to explain "metal strap and square tubing" part a bit more. Not exactly familiar with hardware jargon.
> 
> Also, I plan on getting a 27" screen in the future, namely the ASUS PG27AQ, which should be the same in dimensions as its predecessors PG278Q and PG279Q. I might want to wall mount it or use it with its stand when I get it. Its dimensions should approximately be something as below.
> Is a height gap of 25" actually necessary for such a screen?
> 
> Thank you very much for all your valuable advice.


My bad, I realize that's a terrible description haha. HERE is what I was referring to


----------



## Thebaroness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Some more photos of my new office. Cable management still not done, disregard the box, its temporary. Still have to unpack a few things, not done moving yet. Sorry for the poor quality, the photos were taken using a phone. The lighting wasnt favourable either.
> 
> Hardware in the photos:
> 
> Bose Companion 2 Series II
> BeyerDynamic Custom One Pro
> iPad Air
> iPad 2
> HTC One
> Canon MP210
> Xbox One Controller
> 
> The rest is in the signature.


I really like your setup.







Whar's that monitor you're using?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebaroness*
> 
> I really like your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whar's that monitor you're using?


Samsung LS27B970DS/EN. It is listed under the system specs in the users signature


----------



## Thebaroness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Samsung LS27B970DS/EN. It is listed under the system specs in the users signature


I just realised the pc specs can be clicked to see the full deatils!!! duhh







Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebaroness*
> 
> I just realised the pc specs can be clicked to see the full deatils!!! duhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man!


That means you should use the rig builder to add your stuff


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebaroness*
> 
> I really like your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whar's that monitor you're using?


Thank you.

As already mentioned, its the Samsung LS27B970DS/EN. 27 inch, 2560x1440.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you all very much for your cooperation, guys.
> 
> Now, I'm inclining more towards NOT using glass since colored ones probably aren't available. So I'll try to use MDF (as greywarden mentioned earlier) or whatever I can get that comes closest to it in quality and strength.
> 
> As for how much weight the suspended desk/shelf are going to have to bear, here's a rough estimate:
> 
> Top shelf: An amp + a DAC = 6.4lbs + 11lbs = 17.4lbs
> Main desk: A monitor + a router + a keyboard + a mouse + a headphone with its stand = 15.4lbs (monitor) + roughly 5lbs (the others) = roughly 20lbs + the weight of the occasional leaning
> 
> Questions:
> i) Given those figures, should the weight of the components still be a safety concern?
> ii) What would be the strongest equipment/hardware (clamps?) to uphold the suspended shelf/desk? I would like it to be as concealed as possible so as to not interfere with the aesthetics. I strongly urge you to provide images so that I can easily convey what I want to the guy who's going to build the whole thing.
> iii) Is there anything that I am not yet taking into account but I should? Also, any recommendation/idea that you may have is most welcome.
> 
> Thanks again for your insights.


A good compromise, with the MDF desk top, would be something along the lines of this:



You'd still get the floating desk aesthetic, but the weight would be distributed better.

Basically instead of the bolt coming out of the wall having to deal with pulling, shearing AND bending forces, it only has to deal with pulling and shearing since the bending will be countered by the angled braces. Also, the additional anchor points into the wall will mean the weight and shearing forces are distributed over more bolts, reducing the individual's load.

Going off your weights, the top shelf could probably get away with being a normal shelf if you put the weight back towards the wall, and the main desk should hold up just fine if you essentially build what I posted. I still would be careful about leaning on it.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

. . .










__
https://soundcloud.com/shiznilti

Table is a just a cheap $26 door from Home Depot that I painted with black lacquer, with a Ikea bookshelf on the right side...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masonite-28-in-x-80-in-Smooth-Flush-Hardboard-Hollow-Core-Primed-Composite-Interior-Door-Slab-14128/202289100

This ENHANCE GX-MP2 XL mouse pad is awesome, one of the few cloth pads that are fast enough for me, it's also very comfy...
http://www.amazon.com/Extended-Low-Friction-Tracking-Non-Slip-Warcraft/dp/B00TK17RY2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445074804&sr=8-2&keywords=enhance+mouse+pad

I did alot of research on a proper fitting headphone stand for my Audio Technica ATH-AD900x cans, this Brainwavz Zirconia stand is amazing, has the correct height, is very stable and looks awesome the way it catches the light and reflects it.
I'm very impressed w/ the clarity of the acrylic, it's almost crystal like...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009326J6U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Under desk lighting are just white LED xmas tree lights on sparkle mode it creates a very pleasing effect.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## Nukemaster

Even your wallpaper matches the color theme.
It all looks great.


----------



## eno439

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/shiznilti
> 
> Table is a just a cheap $26 door from Home Depot that I painted with black lacquer, with a Ikea bookshelf on the right side...
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masonite-28-in-x-80-in-Smooth-Flush-Hardboard-Hollow-Core-Primed-Composite-Interior-Door-Slab-14128/202289100
> 
> This ENHANCE GX-MP2 XL mouse pad is awesome, one of the few cloth pads that are fast enough for me, it's also very comfy...
> http://www.amazon.com/Extended-Low-Friction-Tracking-Non-Slip-Warcraft/dp/B00TK17RY2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445074804&sr=8-2&keywords=enhance+mouse+pad
> 
> I did alot of research on a proper fitting headphone stand for my Audio Technica ATH-AD900x cans, this Brainwavz Zirconia stand is amazing, has the correct height, is very stable and looks awesome the way it catches the light and reflects it.
> I'm very impressed w/ the clarity of the acrylic, it's almost crystal like...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009326J6U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Under desk lighting are just white LED xmas tree lights on sparkle mode it creates a very pleasing effect.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks!


Was looking at doing something like this, what did you use to mount the desk?


----------



## Hawawaa

I'm in my new apartment and I'm almost 98% settled in. This is my office setup for the most part. If I have people over they can setup behind me and we can lan it up (I have extra chairs and a card table). And I've got more space to work with now since I moved my woofer, blu ray player and mic back.

My cat can be a stalker by the window. Just waiting for my full internet to come online but my ping is the best yet 9 and I'm back to being hardwired. Feels good.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eno439*
> 
> Was looking at doing something like this, what did you use to mount the desk?


On the left side I used couple of wood blocks(scrap wood) screwed into the wall studs then screwed into the table from the bottom.

On the right side I'm using a bookshelf.

Total cost was under $50 for everything!

it's very stable, once supported (3) 21" Sony Trinitron CRT's!


----------



## KyadCK

Finally got my new toys and got it all cleaned up. Otherwise, it's been a while, but I'm still using the oversized Galant.






Spoiler: More Detail


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have a headphone, amplifier and a DAC coming. Namely the STAX SR-009, STAX SRM-323S and Schiit Gungnir.
> 
> Here's a photo of my current setup.
> 
> 
> I'm planning on replacing the computer desk on the left with a suspended desk as the one below. It will hold the monitor, mouse, keyboard, headphones and maybe the router.
> 
> 
> I also plan on replacing the chest of drawers on the right with three suspended shelves - the top one for the case, the second one for the amp and DAC and the bottom one for the UPS.
> 
> Here's a rough idea of what I'm planning on doing, masterfully drawn on MS Paint.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> i) What should I use as material for the suspended desk and shelves - partex board or glass sheets? Pros and cons of either or both would help. Opinions are welcome as well.
> 
> ii) This is all the hardware I'll have for the foreseeable future. Could I accommodate them better with a different table/desk/shelf setup? Do chime in if you have a different opinion.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I would use some nice finished plywood maybe trim with something. Glass will be too heavy unless you brace it will alot.

Mounted on the studs.... think of tv mounts. easily can hold 100lbs+

This would take some design and research don't want come home and see your computer on the ground


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The hanging desk could be done without angled supports or legs...but it would need a metal support bracket made/welded. A piece of flat steel with a couple of bars welded to it at a right angle...something like this would work if you make sure to use thick enough metal -



The desk could either slide onto the bars, so the bars would be hidden in a recess in the desk top, or just attached on top of the bars. If you recess it, it will be completely hidden. And of course use long bolts to bolt the mount to the wall, and make absolutely sure to go into the studs.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> The hanging desk could be done without angled supports or legs...but it would need a metal support bracket made/welded. A piece of flat steel with a couple of bars welded to it at a right angle...something like this would work if you make sure to use thick enough metal -
> 
> 
> 
> The desk could either slide onto the bars, so the bars would be hidden in a recess in the desk top, or just attached on top of the bars. If you recess it, it will be completely hidden. And of course use long bolts to bolt the mount to the wall, and make absolutely sure to go into the studs.


You would have make sure you didn't get a huge bending moment but yes something like that would work.


----------



## Chickenman

The important part of that desk is the fact that it has the two diagonal braces on the edges and quite a wide back/mount. As long as you use simple ideas like that you can greatly increase the efficacy of your mounting system because the weight and direction of force are distributed more evenly.

My horrible paint skills:



The above design by Aaron would also benefit greatly from some smaller triangular braces on each "peg".


----------



## The EX1

Snapped a couple pictures just now of my LAN gaming room. I have my buddies over every Tuesday. My setup is to the right of these guys.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Guys, thank you so much for your contribution. I'm going forward with the suspended desk and shelf made of melamine chipboards (hung on the wall by 20 gauge iron sheets bent at a right angle) idea, but I'm not so sure about getting a file cabinet-ish thing for the case. (See image below)



Now, I need ideas as to how/on what I can accommodate the case if I don't want the cabinet thingy. The position of the case will be the same which is to the right side of the whole setting. But I cannot come up with ideas of any furniture that can hold the case and still be classy and non-redundant.

Any and every idea is welcome. And I strongly recommend the use of images when presenting an idea. Thank you.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, thank you so much for your contribution. I'm going forward with the suspended desk and shelf made of melamine chipboards (hung on the wall by 20 gauge iron sheets bent at a right angle) idea, but I'm not so sure about getting a file cabinet-ish thing for the case. (See image below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need ideas as to how/on what I can accommodate the case if I don't want the cabinet thingy. The position of the case will be the same which is to the right side of the whole setting. But I cannot come up with ideas of any furniture that can hold the case and still be classy and non-redundant.
> 
> Any and every idea is welcome. And I strongly recommend the use of images when presenting an idea. Thank you.


You want triangles no right angles unless you weld in a brace.

You could go with the TV MOUNT speaking of those and have the case free floating.. Could mount some braces on back of the case and screw tv to that.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> You want triangles no right angles unless you weld in a brace.
> 
> You could go with the TV MOUNT speaking of those and have the case free floating.. Could mount some braces on back of the case and screw tv to that.


I agree about the no right angles. Make sure it is secure. Instead of looking at ways to get rid of the bracing/security, start looking into creative ways to camouflage/hide the bracing if that is what you do not want to see. Something as simple as frosted glass or even mirrors if you want to keep it minimal. The color theme of my setup is black, orange, and white. If I were to go the route you are going, I would look into using those colors to my advantage to help hide the braces.

Looking good is great, but not if it puts your entire setup at risk.

I believe it has been brought up before but if your sketches look good, you are forgetting the wires. You will have to fish them through the wall and that could force you to make/buy longer wires or adapters.

Have you looked into the various wall-mounted PCs that have gained popularity? You could mount your computer and other items to the wall the monitors and "desk" below. Would be good for cable management and could look great. I know you don't have the water cooling that this user does but you can still use his idea as a base and tone it down. http://www.overclock.net/t/1424387/gallery-build-log-ultimate-wall-mount-rig-maxxplanck-v2-completed/0_50

If you can't hide the cables completely, work on making the cables themselves aesthetically pleasing -


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> The above design by Aaron would also benefit greatly from some smaller triangular braces on each "peg".


If you use heavy enough steel, it wouldn't be needed at all. Look at how a truck frame is built...same basic principle. I am sure you don't worry a truck is going to bend in half, and neither would my design, as long as you use proper thickness on the steel and have it welded up tight. With less material, sure, additional bracing would be needed, but that's beside's the fact...my design is meant to eliminate the need for bracing. If made right, the studs in the wall would have more give than the bracket...


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> ...
> Look at how a truck frame is built...same basic principle. I am sure you don't worry a truck is going to bend in half
> ...


Well I see some people that really should


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> You would have make sure you didn't get a huge bending moment but yes something like that would work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you use heavy enough steel, it wouldn't be needed at all. Look at how a truck frame is built...same basic principle. I am sure you don't worry a truck is going to bend in half, and neither would my design, as long as you use proper thickness on the steel and have it welded up tight. With less material, sure, additional bracing would be needed, but that's beside's the fact...my design is meant to eliminate the need for bracing. If made right, the studs in the wall would have more give than the bracket...


I wasn't trying to be disparaging regarding your design at all, just mentioned it because you can achieve the same strength with lighter materials with a bit of refinement which is usually the goal of anyone wanting to create something for market or aesthetics.

You can't argue that no matter how thick you make the steel, how robust the mounting points, that a simple brute force design wouldn't be improved with the addition of some thoughtful engineering.

Truck chassis is a bad comparison as the steel is suspended between two (or more) points with no real overhang intended to bear weight.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you use heavy enough steel, it wouldn't be needed at all. Look at how a truck frame is built...same basic principle. I am sure you don't worry a truck is going to bend in half, and neither would my design, as long as you use proper thickness on the steel and have it welded up tight. With less material, sure, additional bracing would be needed, but that's beside's the fact...my design is meant to eliminate the need for bracing. If made right, the studs in the wall would have more give than the bracket...


You have design it correctly and use some engineering principals like he said in the post below..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> I wasn't trying to be disparaging regarding your design at all, just mentioned it because you can achieve the same strength with lighter materials with a bit of refinement which is usually the goal of anyone wanting to create something for market or aesthetics.
> 
> You can't argue that no matter how thick you make the steel, how robust the mounting points, that a simple brute force design wouldn't be improved with the addition of some thoughtful engineering.
> 
> Truck chassis is a bad comparison as the steel is suspended between two (or more) points with no real overhang intended to bear weight.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You guys are way overthinking and over complicating something that is simple and has been done a million times before...I gave my advice, advice used to mount much heavier things than a computer desk...if you want this to turn into a engineering competition, go for it, but it's a desk guys...a desk that might see 250 lbs of weight in the absolute worst case scenario...I don't care what the outcome is, or how it looks, I just gave advice I know would work and be easy to hide the mounting bracket. Dude can do whatever he wants with the build.


----------



## Blze001

Building the desk part is the simple part, even 2x4s can hold a computer without supports. It's getting a solid connection to the wall studs that will make or break the project.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You guys are way overthinking and over complicating something that is simple and has been done a million times before...I gave my advice, advice used to mount much heavier things than a computer desk...if you want this to turn into a engineering competition, go for it, but it's a desk guys...a desk that might see 250 lbs of weight in the absolute worst case scenario...I don't care what the outcome is, or how it looks, I just gave advice I know would work and be easy to hide the mounting bracket. Dude can do whatever he wants with the build.


Then build it and let us know the results


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Building the desk part is the simple part, even 2x4s can hold a computer without supports. It's getting a solid connection to the wall studs that will make or break the project.


Too right, which is precisely why weight, force distribution and careful design are important - there are limiting factors that must be worked around. Can't just bolt a huge structure to most residential properties walls.

Also need to think about the depth of the desk because the deeper the desk the more load tolerance required in worst case scenarios like:
The desk smashing through your forehead when you trip on a headphone lead.
Pet monkey swinging.
Random drunk girls dancing on it. (Lol, almost forgot this was OCN)
Your mother's baking.
Emergency motorcycle repairs.

Having to carry your lifeless body as well as an assortment of pencils and peripherals is going to be a huge ask if you have taken shortcuts.


----------



## brazilianloser

I like mobility and change from time to time... mounting a desk to the wall just for the "oh look my desk is floating" impression is just mehhhh. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks a lot for your immense cooperation regarding this, everyone. Much appreciated.

Here's a side view of what I'm planning on doing.



20 gauge iron sheets bent at right angles will be attached to the wall with the help of rows (2/3 per row) and columns (2/3 per column) of screws (or sth better, if you can suggest sth like that). The wooden desk and shelf will be attached with screws (or, again, sth better depending on your suggestions) to the part of the bent sheet protruding towards the opposite of the wall.

As for your suggestions,

i) Idk what braces are. Images would help.
ii) The desk will have a hole towards the rear end for cable management. Besides, most of my cables will remain above desk level, since my case will reside at/above desk level.
iii) As for Aaron's design, I don't think I can implement metal bars since the protruding metal sheet will remain in between the main wooden sheet of the desk the two sheets will be attached to each other via screws.

Also, how long do the nails/screws need to be in order to securely attach the metal sheet to the wall?

And not to seem too obvious, but in case it matters or makes a difference, the wall I'm going to attach it to is made of brick and cement.

Thanks again for all your help. Let me know your opinion/recommendation if you have one.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your immense cooperation regarding this, everyone. Much appreciated.
> 
> Here's a side view of what I'm planning on doing.
> 
> 
> 
> *20 gauge* iron sheets bent at right angles will be attached to the wall with the help of rows (2/3 per row) and columns (2/3 per column) of screws (or sth better, if you can suggest sth like that). The wooden desk and shelf will be attached with screws (or, again, sth better depending on your suggestions) to the part of the bent sheet protruding towards the opposite of the wall.
> 
> As for your suggestions,
> 
> i) Idk what braces are. Images would help.
> ii) The desk will have a hole towards the rear end for cable management. Besides, most of my cables will remain above desk level, since my case will reside at/above desk level.
> iii) As for Aaron's design, I don't think I can implement metal bars since the protruding metal sheet will remain in between the main wooden sheet of the desk the two sheets will be attached to each other via screws.
> 
> Also, how long do the nails/screws need to be in order to securely attach the metal sheet to the wall?
> 
> And not to seem too obvious, but in case it matters or makes a difference, the wall I'm going to attach it to is made of brick and cement.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help. Let me know your opinion/recommendation if you have one.


I hope you're not serious... that's only .04 thick at a right angle.


----------



## DunePilot

I would be more worried about the studs... You could get thick enough steel to hold up a right angle but keeping all that weight from pulling the studs out of the wall or eventual sag seems like a stretch.
2.3mm would be strong enough but without more surface area to disperse the load on the wall.... Id think you would want the wall portion at least a foot or two long so you could have multiple mounts into the stud and to disperse the weight. Id want the desk portion to be a foot or two long too to absorb any accident downforce on the edge of the desk, 3 feet of leverage on the end of the desk when you prob your feet up on it forgetting its wall mounted is a lot of leverage if that is a short piece. The longer is is the more strength of that steel that is going to absorb that before it effects your weak point which is the right angle.

TL, DR Those angle braces should be at least 2.3mm and 1ft in length or greater for multiple anchor points and for more rigidity and to absorb load better.


----------



## cones

Studs don't matter if it is a brick wall.


----------



## m98custom1212

Studs with lags 2 inch - 3 inc 3 braces 6-9 of them that desk isn't moving or coming out. I would be worried about the right angles though.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> i) Idk what braces are. Images would help.


A right angle without support can lead to many issues - worst case it will fail completely but some other minor issues could be things like the desk being "springy" or not feeling solid.

When people say bracing or supports etc all you need to think about is adding the 3rd side of a triangle to your right angle.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=braced+right+angle+heavy+duty+shelf+mount&rlz=1C1CHFX_enAU662AU662&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIhon8_N7ZyAIVxloaCh2mdwHb is an image search with a heap of simple shelf mounts.

Going into concrete/brick will give you some good options for mounting just make sure you measure twice drill once etc


----------



## hertz9753

This gives me a headache. Days later and you guys are still talking about the same thing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup, I say just start building it


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> This gives me a headache. Days later and you guys are still talking about the same thing.


Aww, lil Michael has a headache...







Does that make it worse?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup, I say just start building it


I second that!


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> This gives me a headache. Days later and you guys are still talking about the same thing.


Ohnoes, people discussing things on a forum.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks for your responses. And apologies if this is becoming a drag. I wish I were more knowledgeable about this so I could avoid bothering you all. Anyway, I'll try to bring it to a close.

So if my intended wall is made of cement and bricks, would it suffice if I use a few of something like this?

If yes, would using two for the desk and two for the shelf suffice? And what factors need I be concerned about (length/number of screws etc.)?

Thank you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Ohnoes, people discussing things on a forum.


In a section titled computer room pictures not plans or theories


----------



## skkane

So should one make the desk out of wood?


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> In a section titled computer room pictures not plans or theories


I pity the mod that would have to go through the whole thread and remove any superfluous discussion. If only there was a way to view the thread as pictures only....

Perhaps can change the name of the thread to "Google Image Search" if that is all that it's meant to be.


----------



## Azefore

Hey at least the topic is keeping the thread bumped right? There's only 2-3 photos posted every 2 or so days so more chances to get more now


----------



## cones

And now we are discussing that there should be no discussion in this thread.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> And now we are discussing that there should be no discussion in this thread.


You should remove "The 24/7 Folders Club" from your sig.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should remove "The 24/7 Folders Club" from your sig.


Yeah I should kinda forgot it was still there, wish I was still able to fold.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should remove "The 24/7 Folders Club" from your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I should kinda forgot it was still there, wish I was still able to fold.
Click to expand...

The link goes back to this thread.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The link goes back to this thread.


What thread?


----------



## Kleer Kut

Some of the sig links are broken and redirect you to the thread you are in when you click on it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The link goes back to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What thread?
Click to expand...

Click on the "The 24/7 Folders Club" in your sig. @Klue22 had the same problem about a year ago and he is the OP of that Club.

Now I'm way off topic.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kleer Kut*
> 
> Some of the sig links are broken and redirect you to the thread you are in when you click on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Click on the "The 24/7 Folders Club" in your sig. @Klue22 had the same problem about a year ago and he is the OP of that Club.
> 
> Now I'm way off topic.


Hard to do that with mobile view. I will mess with it later, I need to update my sig anyways.


----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for your responses. And apologies if this is becoming a drag. I wish I were more knowledgeable about this so I could avoid bothering you all. Anyway, I'll try to bring it to a close.
> 
> So if my intended wall is made of cement and bricks, would it suffice if I use a few of something like this?
> 
> If yes, would using two for the desk and two for the shelf suffice? And what factors need I be concerned about (length/number of screws etc.)?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, something like that. You have design something up or get something off the shelf and figure out how much they can hold.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Hard to do that with mobile view. I will mess with it later, I need to update my sig anyways.


You can always choose desktop view on mobile too







I mainly use that myself since Mobile doesn't allow alot to be viewed or controlled


----------



## skkane

bad post


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

My newest update, tv wall mounted and added a 3rd monitor


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> And now we are discussing that there should be no discussion in this thread.


you raise an interesting point, let's discuss this further....


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DailyDrivenM5*
> 
> My newest update, tv wall mounted and added a 3rd monitor


Looks good. I dunno why but having Steam all the way bothers me. I use it all the way to the right so I guess it just looks off to me.


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Looks good. I dunno why but having Steam all the way bothers me. I use it all the way to the right so I guess it just looks off to me.


Yeah I usually don't have it full like that..usually minimized and not that wide but was messing around on the new monitor.

Just ordered a 3 screen stand as well so I can get rid of the huge base I have on the dual screen stand and can take the 3rd monitor off of the stereo receiver..just hoping the clamp on the new stand doesn't break through this ikea desk..


----------



## Robilar

My most recent setup. I built the desk myself.


----------



## greywarden

I like that case enclosure thingy, hiding the wires.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks, I put cut outs in the top for airflow exhaust and used black metal mesh across the back. It provides a degree of coverage and lets air out.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My most recent setup. I built the desk myself.


That's a really nice desk there. I do also like that middle poster.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks i got the poster when i saw them in concert a few weeks ago.


----------



## ulnevrgtit




----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## DailyDrivenM5

Little update on mine, got the stand to hold all monitors and cleaned up the desk alot without that huge base I had for the old stand. Only thing I messed up on was I knocked the cover that hides the TV wires off so I have to get that back on.

The left monitor isn't as adjustable as I would have liked, but they're all 24'' and the stand was designed to hold only 24 max so I may get a stand designed to hold 27'' so I can move them as I'd like..not sure yet


----------



## JambonJovi

Been neglecting my PC lately due to the latest addition to the living room. The PS4.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I just backlighted my monitors


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I just backlighted my monitors
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those *backlit* monitors look nice.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I just backlighted my monitors


Very nice. Care to share how I can do my setup like that? My theme is red black and white. Would love these red leds


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


That's the first pic to which I though of fantacizing as well as throwing up due to the photography as well as the dust !!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> That's the first pic to which I though of fantacizing as well as throwing up due to the photography as well as the dust !!


The photo below had dust because it is the photo that I have taken prior to cleaning my PC, I also took one after but once I inserted my card into my pc via an adapter, the majority of the photos somehow corrupted including the one after the computer has been cleaned. I might take another one once I have the time to do so.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Those *backlit* monitors look nice.


jejeje, I really had the doubt for the correct way to write that jeje.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Very nice. Care to share how I can do my setup like that? My theme is red black and white. Would love these red leds


Of course! It's a $10dlls ebay solution, I use this and this, conected to a 12v power brick of a damaged router, the led controller does this:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> That's the first pic to which I though of fantacizing as well as throwing up due to the photography as well as the dust !!


LOL! I imagined the same finess went into the system until the second image also.


----------



## Radmanhs

Living in a college dorm is hard, but I still managed to fit all my stuff in here somehow.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Living in a college dorm is hard, but I still managed to fit all my stuff in here somehow.


What studio monitors are you using?


----------



## Radmanhs

Vanatoo Transparent One's. Got them less than a week ago and they are amazing


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Vanatoo Transparent One's. Got them less than a week ago and they are amazing


I just put that together from the other thread. Sorry.. haha

I have M-audio in my office at work and RTIA1 running off an emotiva mini amp at home. I love good bookshelf/studio monitors.

glad you are happy!


----------



## DarthBaggins

A good amp and pair of bookshelf speakers can do wonders


----------



## Radmanhs

One thing I like about the vanatoo's is that they are powered, so no amp is needed. My headphones on the other hand...


----------



## Robilar

Speakers I picked up are pretty awesome. Enough bass to rock the house.


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## hertz9753

I like it. Simple and clean and not like like me. I'm big and sloppy in my computer room.


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers I picked up are pretty awesome. Enough bass to rock the house.






dude good job cable managing that wow


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm thinking about adding 2 black framed movie posters to either side of the TV, 'Back to the future' on left, and 'Terminator 2' on right.

Above the PC tower, I'll be removing the mask, adding a black shelf. 3x Lord of the rings statues equally spaced apart on the shelf, an led strip to light them up along the back edge of the shelf. Above the shelf a 'Lord of the rings' black framed movie poster.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Here's my setup:









__
https://flic.kr/p/B7FD7T


__
https://flic.kr/p/AsLpkj


__
https://flic.kr/p/B7HKsK


----------



## fido

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7FD7T
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/AsLpkj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7HKsK






good setup . it is small room but u did manage nicely








maybe u put some personalize on it , like posters on that wall or a figure here or there


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7FD7T
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/AsLpkj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7HKsK


Very good use of space.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7FD7T
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/AsLpkj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/B7HKsK


Your room is tiny, but very cool setup. I would have loved something like that at University or when I was living in an apartment.


----------



## funfordcobra

Id like to post my PC room pics but last time I did it was immediately deleted and I was told not to make money off board members. Still not sure what that was about.


----------



## huzzug

You could try to dispute that. Might have been a misunderstanding that led to deletion of your post.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> 
> good setup . it is small room but u did manage nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe u put some personalize on it , like posters on that wall or a figure here or there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very good use of space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Your room is tiny, but very cool setup. I would have loved something like that at University or when I was living in an apartment.


Thanks


----------



## Ferling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Id like to post my PC room pics but last time I did it was immediately deleted and I was told not to make money off board members. Still not sure what that was about.


For the last time, I'm not interested in what your selling!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Id like to post my PC room pics but last time I did it was immediately deleted and I was told not to make money off board members. Still not sure what that was about.


Send a copy(ies) of the photo(s) to Enterprise and ask where you were trying to solicit from the photos you posted


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Id like to post my PC room pics but last time I did it was immediately deleted and I was told not to make money off board members. Still not sure what that was about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send a copy(ies) of the photo(s) to Enterprise and ask where you were trying to solicit from the photos you posted
Click to expand...

They went off site and had prices for framed pictures. I remember that from when I could see "posts".


----------



## DarthBaggins

ah I didn't even pay attention to that, lol


----------



## funfordcobra

well if u bought one, that moneys didn't go to me. it went to photobucket


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> well if u bought one, that moneys didn't go to me. it went to photobucket


Doesn't sound like your fault. Photobucket will also offer those looking at the pictures an opportunity to buy the shots and frame them. I can see the confusion though...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Flickr does the same with offering prints etc


----------



## mrtbahgs

Damn, must be a REALLY nice setup if someone pays for a framed photo of it, lmao.


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## funfordcobra

Pls don't delete this one mods I'm making no moneyz I swear! :3


----------



## Zoltanar

^
You must really like EVGA.


----------



## modnoob

My desk at my dorm. I had to do with the space I had. 

This is my pc it has a hue + from nzxt so I can change colors.
Sorry for bad quality I took it with my cellphone.


----------



## funfordcobra

if evga built everything, my life would be easier.


----------



## Sazexa

Well, I'm relatively moved-in to my new place. Things finally getting settled. Ordered my new PC case. Still unsure if I want to switch from 3x 24" 1080p monitors to one 34" 21:9.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> My desk at my dorm. I had to do with the space I had. This is my pc it has a hue + from nzxt so I can change colors.
> Sorry for bad quality I took it with my cellphone.


Definitely nice use of space.
Sweet setup, especially for a dorm.
Where I went to school I would be afraid of people stealing.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> My desk at my dorm. I had to do with the space I had.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my pc it has a hue + from nzxt so I can change colors.
> Sorry for bad quality I took it with my cellphone.


Nice setup man. I personally don't like the items sitting on top of your speakers. Unnecessary vibrations. Maybe get a slim style bookcase or something of the sort to place those things beside your desk instead of on top of your speakers.


----------



## modnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Nice setup man. I personally don't like the items sitting on top of your speakers. Unnecessary vibrations. Maybe get a slim style bookcase or something of the sort to place those things beside your desk instead of on top of your speakers.


I wish I could but it is so hard to get things when you don't have a car. The wires also are barely making it as it is. But I will look for a change.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> I wish I could but it is so hard to get things when you don't have a car. The wires also are barely making it as it is. But I will look for a change.


It's all good. Got to do the best you can with what you can. I remember my days in the dorms, the lack of space use to make me nuts.


----------



## Baelog

Had to move PC to my room


----------



## longroadtrip

This is what my home workshop currently looks like. Ignore the mess, just got the cabinets installed and am still moving everything in.


----------



## Nukemaster

That looks great.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks! Still have to get everything put away and all the cabling managed, but I think this layout will work!


----------



## dman811

This guy is jealous.


----------



## Wolfsbora

So is this guy.


----------



## gtz

Here is a few pics of my setup (computer room/gym/lounge).









Had to cramp everything into this room to make the wifey happy lol.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> Had to move PC to my room


Nice setup. What drum kit is that?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks! Still have to get everything put away and all the cabling managed, but I think this layout will work!


its currently 17 degrees here in denver.......how are you keeping warm in that garage??


----------



## dman811

Probably the same way I do in my bedroom, have computers on.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> its currently 17 degrees here in denver.......how are you keeping warm in that garage??


Part of the remodel was insulating the garage. All of the drywall had to come down anyways so I could rewire everything, figured it would be a good idea to insulate as well. I've also go a 14000 BTU heater/air conditioner. Keeps the garage at a comfortable 72F, even when it is below 20F.


----------



## Baelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Nice setup. What drum kit is that?


Is a Roland HD-3 "stretched" (expanded) with a drum stand I had from my acoustic set. The thing on the left is a Yamaha DD-65 with a mixer on top (I combined them both to get an almost perfect sound x)


----------



## Robilar

Finished the man cave...


----------



## longroadtrip

Looks great Robilar!


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finished the man cave...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems I now know where I'm staying next thanksgiving. Looks GR8 M8 !!!


----------



## Robilar

Thanks guys









I just finished setting up my living room home theatre setup and my lady friend moved in. Ergo the need for a man cave.


----------



## clubber_lang

Man I am so pumped right now! I'm putting the finishing touches on my simrig/game station right now. It's taken me a year and a half to get this far , but I originally built it for racing sims and it's grown into a multi purpose fun machine. I'm finishing making some different attachments which will allow me to race , play FPS games and flight sims depending on which attachments I put on the rig. I also made it so it's extremely comfortable that you could basically sleep in it as well. Pretty cool and very happy with the results so far. I must of tore down and rebuilt this thing 50 times getting it to fit my body exactly the way I want to play. I'll try and post some pics by tomorrow night or the night after.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Just going through this thread and I came across what James has in his sig , and I dig it....feel the same way right now!

" *I'd rather build something to be proud of. Build a system that is my own. Acquire upgrades and peripherals in my own time. Enjoy my creation as it evolves.* "


----------



## niks2012

Hi guys. It's been a long time since I posted here. My setup is a work in progress. I will upload more pictures once I am done modding a window on my HAF 912. I recently installed LEDs in my case and I am thinking of sticking the led strip on the back of my monitors. Any idea if the glue will ruin my monitor?

Edit: Fixed some leds behind my monitor and under my desk. Still got a long way to go.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys. Quick crappy snapshot of the new place with all three monitors running at the moment.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> This is what my home workshop currently looks like. Ignore the mess, just got the cabinets installed and am still moving everything in.


Im jelly.

What tables are those?


----------



## Schematics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick crappy snapshot of the new place with all three monitors running at the moment.


What desk is that? I really like the color.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im jelly.
> 
> What tables are those?


The cabinets are Ulti-Mate Garage cabinets with one of their worktops.

The desks are Ikea Bekant frames with Ikea countertops for the desktops.

Here is a current look. Slowly getting moved in and everything put away.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Right on. Wish i had a work space this big!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schematics*
> 
> What desk is that? I really like the color.


It's from Ikea. The top desk piece is from the Linnmon line, and is about 78" wide. The two side pieces with the drawers were called "ALEX" or some such.


----------



## modnoob

Changed my room alittle.


----------



## scottath

Re-did my room this afternoon:



Got the print at the top delivered today - one of my images printed on metal - 1.2m wide


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Re-did my room this afternoon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the print at the top delivered today - one of my images printed on metal - 1.2m wide


Massive sub is massive.

Out of curiosity, how do sit at your desk with that monster?


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

You can never have too much bass









Once I had a BEHRINGER EP2000 powering a custom built 15" TCsounds in 3.8cuft enclosure @ 30hz under my desk, used to make my mouse bounce off the table.

Some say it's extreme, but at least I didn't try to shove my (2) 18" RE MT in 13cuft @ 28hz 5000watt hair trick making setup I had back in the day under my computer desk lol









Nice setup tho Scottath, I bet it sounds great!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Re-did my room this afternoon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the print at the top delivered today - one of my images printed on metal - 1.2m wide


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Massive sub is massive.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do sit at your desk with that monster?


Yeah curious on that as well.. not only that massive sub seems to be in your leg space, but that thing in the middle which seems like desk supports??? is dead center of the build. How do you even sit on a desk like that...?


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

It's actually very quite as to what many might think with 21 fans...

8x120mm on top as intake
2x140mm on rear as exhaust
2x120mm push/pull on CPU heatsink
4x140mm on bottom as exhaust
1x200mm and 1x140mm on front as intake
3x90mm on Asus Strix 980 Ti
1x140mm in Corsiar 850w PSU

Table is a just a cheap $26 door from Home Depot that I painted with black lacquer, with a Ikea bookshelf on the right side...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masonite-28-in-x-80-in-Smooth-Flush-Hardboard-Hollow-Core-Primed-Composite-Interior-Door-Slab-14128/202289100

Audio Specs:
Asus Essence STX
Harmon Kardon AVR 430
Micca Club 3 Bookshelf (once tuned with APO, incredible performance, A+ budget buy)
Philips Fidelio X2 (open ear - competitive gaming)
JVC HA-SZ2000 (most impressive closed ear subbass cans you can get)




Velodyne Acoustics CHT-12 Powered Sub


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Massive sub is massive.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do sit at your desk with that monster?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> You can never have too much bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup tho Scottath, I bet it sounds great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah curious on that as well.. not only that massive sub seems to be in your leg space, but that thing in the middle which seems like desk supports??? is dead center of the build. How do you even sit on a desk like that...?


Its a SVS PB1000 - 10" ported.
I sit with my legs either side of the center desk supports. The desk isnt all that deep so my legs dont go all that far under the desk.

The Sub will be in time moved further to the left, just need to get some longer cables for the speakers (Computer > Sub with crossover > Monitors).
It is mega overkill for my bedroom at the moment - but i was spending ~$750 on a sub, i wasnt about to buy a second one any time soon - and having just bought a unit - it will be used as more of a HT unit in the future. Bought once - bought overkill.

But yes - nearfield monitors + sub is really good







- They are pretty too (Swan T200b)


----------



## ericbau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually very quite as to what many might think with 21 fans...
> 
> 8x120mm on top as intake
> 2x140mm on rear as exhaust
> 2x120mm push/pull on CPU heatsink
> 4x140mm on bottom as exhaust
> 1x200mm and 1x140mm on front as intake
> 3x90mm on Asus Strix 980 Ti
> 1x140mm in Corsiar 850w PSU
> 
> Table is a just a cheap $26 door from Home Depot that I painted with black lacquer, with a Ikea bookshelf on the right side...
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masonite-28-in-x-80-in-Smooth-Flush-Hardboard-Hollow-Core-Primed-Composite-Interior-Door-Slab-14128/202289100
> 
> Audio Specs:
> Asus Essence STX
> Harmon Kardon AVR 430
> Micca Club 3 Bookshelf (once tuned with APO, incredible performance, A+ budget buy)
> Philips Fidelio X2 (open ear - competitive gaming)
> JVC HA-SZ2000 (most impressive closed ear subbass cans you can get)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velodyne Acoustics CHT-12 Powered Sub


Nice!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished setting up my living room home theatre setup and my lady friend moved in. Ergo the need for a man cave.


What loudspeakers do you have there?


----------



## Robilar

Klipsh towers, Polk Centre, and on the far right behind the table, a 12" Polk sub. I also have a pair of Bose rears on custom made stands.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Klipsh towers, Polk Centre, and on the far right behind the table, a 12" Polk sub. I also have a pair of Bose rears on custom made stands.


very nice... i have a similar map on my wall. on a cotton canvas. Love it repped









EDIT: wont let me .


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Klipsh towers, Polk Centre, and on the far right behind the table, a 12" Polk sub. I also have a pair of Bose rears on custom made stands.


Where did you get the map? or did you make it yourself?


----------



## Robilar

Actually got it at IKEA... It's in a canvas roll and comes with a light aluminum frame.

I think it was about $170.


----------



## Egads

My ever evolving setup.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egads*
> 
> My ever evolving setup.


How large is that Dell monitor? Looks great.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The cabinets are Ulti-Mate Garage cabinets with one of their worktops.
> 
> The desks are Ikea Bekant frames with Ikea countertops for the desktops.
> 
> Here is a current look. Slowly getting moved in and everything put away.


nice workspace!! what 3d printer is that, lulzbot taz?


----------



## Egads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> How large is that Dell monitor? Looks great.


Thanks, its a 27 inch. Its actually a Benq XL2720Z. I'm hoping to get a new video card to take advantage of the 144hz. Currently stuck in the "do I get a 980ti or wait for next generation" cycle.


----------



## DiaSin

Not a whole lot has changed since I last posted in here, but since I finally have my desk straight enough to be comfortable taking a new picture for the first time in ages, I figured I might as well post.


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not a whole lot has changed since I last posted in here, but since I finally have my desk straight enough to be comfortable taking a new picture for the first time in ages, I figured I might as well post.


Do you have any issues with that rocketfish gaming pad/G502 combo. I was using that mouse pad when I got mine, and switched back to a cloth mat after an hour because it was scratching the crap out of my mouse feet and sounded like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Do you have any issues with that rocketfish gaming pad/G502 combo. I was using that mouse pad when I got mine, and switched back to a cloth mat after an hour because it was scratching the crap out of my mouse feet and sounded like nails on a chalkboard


Mine WAS scratching the feet, but I didn't even realize it until I got the new feet and took the old ones off. The problem that was causing your scratching sound, which I heard from time to time, is that the stock feet on the G502 pick tons of stuff up, and that scrapes sometimes. Gotta replace the feet or keep cleaning them off. Here, refer to this post.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> nice workspace!! what 3d printer is that, lulzbot taz?


No 3D printer...those are all PC cases.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> nice workspace!! what 3d printer is that, lulzbot taz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No 3D printer...those are all PC cases.


lulz, S8 does kinda look like it could be a 3d printe.. isuppuse


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> No 3D printer...those are all PC cases.


Didn't look at the photo close enough,I see now that there is no 3d printer! Still a nice space tho


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks! There will be a 3D printer and a CNC, still looking for the right bases for them though.


----------



## brazilianloser

Hey don't feel forced to vote for me but if you think my setup is good enough to win please leave a comment there with my name Jairo you fellow overclocker dude.


----------



## hatlesschimp

This is how our bench at TechSquizz looks atm! Currently shooting a crazy video of the G920 with the Oculus Rift. Just got to work out how I get the G920 back to my place without my wife knowing.


----------



## BillOhio

So here's my new computer room. Thanks to some cash left to me by my Dad my wife and I were able to get away from renting and buy a home in our Toronto suburb. The space is put together with the agenda of taking off the next 2(?) years to put together portfolio materials to try and finally break in to the entertainment industry as an illustrator/development artist.









The two coolest items in the room are a pair of Nautical maps left to me by my Dad. The area mapped is the Palau Islands. These were apparently charted in the 1940's and printed in the 1950's. They came in to my Dad's possession when he was an officer on a U.S. destroyer in the 1960's.


----------



## eurotrade07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Klipsh towers, Polk Centre, and on the far right behind the table, a 12" Polk sub. I also have a pair of Bose rears on custom made stands.


Neat. I like it.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Klipsh towers, Polk Centre, and on the far right behind the table, a 12" Polk sub. I also have a pair of Bose rears on custom made stands.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Where did you get the map? or did you make it yourself?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually got it at IKEA... It's in a canvas roll and comes with a light aluminum frame.
> 
> I think it was about $170.


i love that painting!! i swore it was like pallet pieces until i saw your description of it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Here's a desk I whipped up from a 60" x 30" x 1 3/4" Grizzly butcher block. I cut a couple of holes in it and stuck the top few inches of a pair of folded horns up through them. They double as the rear legs, but look just like a pair of speakers sitting on the desktop. They sound pretty nice, great stereo imaging. I'll clean the cables up and stuff, but right now I'm just enjoying it.


----------



## mthlay92

Nautical maps are properly called "charts"
Cool room and nice setup


----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Mine WAS scratching the feet, but I didn't even realize it until I got the new feet and took the old ones off. The problem that was causing your scratching sound, which I heard from time to time, is that the stock feet on the G502 pick tons of stuff up, and that scrapes sometimes. Gotta replace the feet or keep cleaning them off. Here, refer to this post.


I've not noticed that issue with it picking up dust like in the before pic on that post, nor was my scratching "from time to time" it was loud and very annoying constant scratching every time i moved the mouse brand new out of the box. since moving back to a cloth mouse mat i've had no problems what so ever out of it, and over time the scratches in the feet have worn smooth (mostly) again. I will look into those new feet at some point tho, whenever I get around to it. +rep for the link!


----------



## DiaSin

So.. another update already, as I've made a fairly large change to my setup. I normally have my TV doubling as my third monitor.. but with the big Mythbusters holiday marathon, its been spending most of the time as an actual TV, and I got to missing my third screen. Since I only really use the third for steaming media anyway (anime, youtube, amazon video/music) I didn't really need true 1080p as a necessity on that display. I stood the box from my new PSU up behind my secondary screen, got my old 19" monitor out of the closet and got it hooked up. The TV is still connected as a display as well, but now I have my third screen back while still being able to use the TV as a TV.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Got some pretty sweet monitor risers, black tempered glass...

http://i.imgur.com/NN47VDt.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/NbotTN4.jpg


----------



## DarthBaggins

Currently setup in the living room, redoing the desk space since I got the other half a desk as well- she insists on me storing all my hardware (extra hardware lol)
Also that bucket is my new gaming chair for now


----------



## JambonJovi

Post-Christmas update!
Sorry for phone pics, should've asked Santa for a new camera.













And the latest addition... (I must've been a really good boy this year)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MattGarner

My current setup -


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> The cabinets are Ulti-Mate Garage cabinets with one of their worktops.
> 
> The desks are Ikea Bekant frames with Ikea countertops for the desktops.
> 
> Here is a current look. Slowly getting moved in and everything put away.


Where can we can we get that cubed sound dampening panel on the wall? Been looking for this for a while


----------



## longroadtrip

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005V3W2VQ?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I1R4BR8Q32XA1I&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

or you can find it on ebay as well. Make sure you get the right glue for it though. I use Auralex FoamTak and it works really well.

Here is another interesting foam kit. I am still seriously considering it for other areas.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXKO10?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I127J6X98KAT44&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005V3W2VQ?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I1R4BR8Q32XA1I&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl
> 
> or you can find it on ebay as well. Make sure you get the right glue for it though. I use Auralex FoamTak and it works really well.
> 
> Here is another interesting foam kit. I am still seriously considering it for other areas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXKO10?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I127J6X98KAT44&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


I agree about the sound dampening looking cool, found these other images of the same stuff



$70 for 24 sq ft is a bit on the high side IMHO, but they have 12 sq ft of wedge foam wall tiles for $17 shipped which can look equally as cool if done right


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005V3W2VQ?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I1R4BR8Q32XA1I&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl
> 
> or you can find it on ebay as well. Make sure you get the right glue for it though. I use Auralex FoamTak and it works really well.
> 
> Here is another interesting foam kit. I am still seriously considering it for other areas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXKO10?colid=24OG1Y8MGCBNU&coliid=I127J6X98KAT44&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


Thanks! I found it on Amazon earlier. Looks great! Thank you for the suggestion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I agree about the sound dampening looking cool, found these other images of the same stuff
> 
> 
> 
> $70 for 24 sq ft is a bit on the high side IMHO, but they have 12 sq ft of wedge foam wall tiles for $17 shipped which can look equally as cool if done right


Those panels look good also.


----------



## Blze001

So what is acoustic foam used for aside from recording? For example, what benefit would I see if I set up some foam on the blank wall behind my monitor if I'm not concerned with recordings/streaming/etc?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So what is acoustic foam used for aside from recording? For example, what benefit would I see if I set up some foam on the blank wall behind my monitor if I'm not concerned with recordings/streaming/etc?


If used properly, it can reduce echos in rooms, not to mention improve how a room responds to sound. In essence, a properly treated room will significantly minimize things like early reflections (which reduce or garble stereo and surround imaging), and can make the sweet spot in your audio setup larger. Ever notice how an untreated room can have areas where when you're talking your voice gets this almost metallic ring to it, or your music just doesn't sound right, with certain frequencies artificially boosted while others are a lot lower?

Acoustic panels can help dramatically change such behaviour, although I personally prefer thicken panels that are usually referred to as "bass traps" as they have a much broader frequency response (aka they work on more than just the high frequencies - foam panels are okay with voices (although with too many of them, will actually kill too much), but broad range acoustic panels are noticeably more expensive.

Done right, acoustic treatments also look really awesome.


----------



## mrtbahgs

This reminds me of a video I once saw where they were trying to properly setup a room with wall treatments, I think the listener sat at the main hot spot and then someone took a mirror around the room to points where the listener could see the reflection of each speaker and those were the sound reflection points which got marked. I believe they also did the secondary reflection points as well. Sometimes the point hit a window or door and was noted as not being ideal and for something super important would be best to rearrange your setup to avoid that.

I believe I have seen the term "bass trap" (or perhaps it was something else) used to refer to a large foam or some other material piece that went on the floorboards to help with the sub or LFE signal to not get stuck in a corner or behind a couch or something, I want to say they were triangle shaped. I think it also helped prevent the waves of high and low bass spots (virtual double or half power bass).

I haven't used any sound treatments myself, but its something I briefly looked into to get a better understanding and may try them out when I get a house in a few years. Like others have said, they do have a bit of an aesthetic appeal as well.


----------



## baird gow

Don't judge too harshly I'm only a starving student.

PC: ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro.

Storage Server: Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid 6 x 8 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.

Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440

TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650 only paid $300 new at Micro Center... Best investment I have ever made.

Audio: W8.1 > Samsung 850 Pro SSD > Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 or Adam A7x.

Music Production: Arturia Keylab 88, Ableton Live9 w (vsts): Sylenth, Omnisphere,Massive, Zebra, Nexusm, Spire,Lush 101, Dune 2, Ace, Entire FabFilter Library, Nicky Romero Kick, Arturia Analog Lab.

DJ: Traktor 2 DDJ-T1, EMU0404 to record my Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.


----------



## huzzug

Ummmm, what do you do to become such accomplished starving student. Great rig BTW, and LotR is instant win


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Ummmm, what do you do to become such accomplished starving student. Great rig BTW, and LotR is instant win


I was an EMT on a 911 ambulance and part time student but just went full time student.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## nasmith2000

Hi everyone, here's an update (new case, Silverstone TJ07--with temp front panel mod for radiator)


----------



## bloodfury

Well, here is what I am working with...

For those who want to know what the speakers are...
-Infinity Primus P163
-Sub - TS8 The amp died so I had to rig one up to it from another woofer that died.
The desk top is a solid core door and the legs are 2X4s in an L shape with a small chuck at the top and bottom of the legs for stability.


----------



## emsj86

New keyboard for the new year. The recently released disco by mk very impressed so far


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodfury*
> 
> Well, here is what I am working with...
> 
> For those who want to know what the speakers are...
> -Infinity Primus P163
> -Sub - TS8 The amp died so I had to rig one up to it from another woofer that died.
> The desk top is a solid core door and the legs are 2X4s in an L shape with a small chuck at the top and bottom of the legs for stability.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lava lamp?


----------



## bloodfury

Quote:


> Lava lamp?


Why yes it is!


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodfury*
> 
> Why yes it is!


I like it.


----------



## bloodfury

Quote:


> I like it.


Thanks! The Lava is black too.


----------



## ryan t

Here's an update to my system. Still tweaking a bit but it's coming together!










Here is the audio end of it. Haven't got my speakers plugged in yet cause im not sure how to set them up as of right now.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update to my system. Still tweaking a bit but it's coming together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the audio end of it. Haven't got my speakers plugged in yet cause im not sure how to set them up as of right now.


What desk is that? Looks like the size I am looking to buy.


----------



## ryan t

It's a Galant but i don't know that they come in the color I have anymore.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19852113/#/S69857764


----------



## mrpurplehawk

That's perfect actually. Their Berkant line replaced the Galant line awhile back and the top is the same size. Perfect for a reference picture with 3 monitors.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan t*
> 
> Here's an update to my system. Still tweaking a bit but it's coming together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the audio end of it. Haven't got my speakers plugged in yet cause im not sure how to set them up as of right now.


I really like your desk. I have the same thing but in birch vaneer.


----------



## 96accord

I also have the Ikea Galant desk (corner version). I like it a lot. It's a nice inexpensive desk.

Edit: I'm trying to find a picture of my setup.. Let me check Imgur/Photobucket


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> I also have the Ikea Galant desk (corner version). I like it a lot. It's a nice inexpensive desk.


That describes a lot of Ikea furniture. I have a display case from there that was $200 with all the accessories and looks pretty sharp. Granted, it's not exactly rock-solid, but you don't buy Ikea expecting to hand it down to your kids. It keeps the dust off my diecast and statues while letting me see them, and that's all I needed.


----------



## brazilianloser

Rocking their kitchen counter tops instead here... Basically a solid core door for dirt cheap if you buy the right one.


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That describes a lot of Ikea furniture. I have a display case from there that was $200 with all the accessories and looks pretty sharp. Granted, it's not exactly rock-solid, but you don't buy Ikea expecting to hand it down to your kids. It keeps the dust off my diecast and statues while letting me see them, and that's all I needed.


Exactly.

We have Ikea furniture for the TV stand/bookcases. Also I think we have it in the bedroom (dresser and end tables lol)


----------



## Robilar

A couple of updates

new monitor also got a new mouse from Sweden.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2333_zpsxreilg25.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2335_zpsjuqdbda0.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2334_zpskzcjtrkj.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2337_zpsc1yjz6ee.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2338_zps4sm2guu1.jpg.html


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A couple of updates
> 
> new monitor also got a new mouse from Sweden.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2335_zpsjuqdbda0.jpg.html
> 
> How is it? It looks kind of the monitors at Abstergo in Assassins creed black flag.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That describes a lot of Ikea furniture. I have a display case from there that was $200 with all the accessories and looks pretty sharp. Granted, it's not exactly rock-solid, but you don't buy Ikea expecting to hand it down to your kids. It keeps the dust off my diecast and statues while letting me see them, and that's all I needed.


My computer desk seems rock solid to me. A lot better then my Sauder desk I used to have. Imo, Sauder is overpriced and flimsy.


----------



## ghostrider85

here is my new setup


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Rocking their kitchen counter tops instead here... Basically a solid core door for dirt cheap if you buy the right one.


How's the countertops plus legs for stability? Always been curious.


----------



## overclockerjames

20 feet (240 inches) of monitors. Top is s 55" 4k @ 60hz



now i just need to add something to the walls to spice them up a bit


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How's the countertops plus legs for stability? Always been curious.


As long as your floors are leveled properly you should be fine. They are quite heavy which helps it keep down and firm to the ground. My do not budge unless I lift it by force. You could even go as far as screwing it in with some of their legs but I got those weird ones that I just have some gel cap things on top of it and that it.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How's the countertops plus legs for stability? Always been curious.


if you're seeking cheap desks I bought dining room tables from walmart for $100 each

i think it was this one. 5 foot by 3.5 feet. They're $120 now. Very sturdy and they look expensive

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Bankston-Dining-Table-Mocha/23984305


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> if you're seeking cheap desks I bought dining room tables from walmart for $100 each
> 
> i think it was this one. 5 foot by 3.5 feet. They're $120 now. Very sturdy and they look expensive
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Bankston-Dining-Table-Mocha/23984305


They no longer make the one I got but the one I got for the wife is Saljan. That is 6 foot desk for $59 or you could go up a tier and get the EKBACKEN for $79... And their legs depending on which you choose could go from $10 for four or a bit more if you get some of the fancier legs... so if you looking for a cheap desk Ikea countertops are still a better deal if you got an Ikea around.

Just my









But that table doesn't look bad if you don't have room for a 6 foot + desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> As long as your floors are leveled properly you should be fine. They are quite heavy which helps it keep down and firm to the ground. My do not budge unless I lift it by force. You could even go as far as screwing it in with some of their legs but I got those weird ones that I just have some gel cap things on top of it and that it.


Definitely good to know. Did you go with multiple countertops, or just the one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> if you're seeking cheap desks I bought dining room tables from walmart for $100 each
> 
> i think it was this one. 5 foot by 3.5 feet. They're $120 now. Very sturdy and they look expensive
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Bankston-Dining-Table-Mocha/23984305


They look interesting, but I'm in Canada where we don't have anywhere near the selection at WalMart








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> They no longer make the one I got but the one I got for the wife is Saljan. That is 6 foot desk for $59 or you could go up a tier and get the EKBACKEN for $79... And their legs depending on which you choose could go from $10 for four or a bit more if you get some of the fancier legs... so if you looking for a cheap desk Ikea countertops are still a better deal if you got an Ikea around.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that table doesn't look bad if you don't have room for a 6 foot + desk.


Interesting to see that the first one is still readily available in Canada. Countertops were definitely something I was looking into.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to know. Did you go with multiple countertops, or just the one?
> 
> Interesting to see that the first one is still readily available in Canada. Countertops were definitely something I was looking into.


Well I originally bought two of the same. Was using them side to side, one for me and the other for the wife. But once I decided to go L shape they were no longer making the exact one I had bought previously. So we got that grey one I posted for the wife. The cheaper one is less thick but it still feels very sturdy and they are both very heavy.

You can always try to find someone selling a solid core door or a local place that will sell it for cheap. Then just get some legs. But if you got an Ikea around just go in and check them out. They usually keep little square foot pieces so that you can have an idea of what it looks like and what the interior of it is.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting to see that the first one is still readily available in Canada. Countertops were definitely something I was looking into.


Have the same countertop as brazilianloser and confirm solidness even on independent single legs with an 8' section.

Had to go with it over one of their butcherblock ones back then since there was an inventory issue on them at the time. I'd still go for the full wood if you can, will hold up better in the long run.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40157485/ - Picked up the top of of this for $20 in the as-is section with a chip on one of the bottom edges. Pretty thick and has held up well. Put some 3/8" hairpin legs on it for a coffee table.


----------



## Razzstar

Dunno what's the difference between this thread and the desk setup one but here's mine.


























here's one more from behind me


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzstar*
> 
> Dunno what's the difference between this thread and the desk setup one but here's mine.


There is no difference lol it's a redundant thread that has carried on for surprisingly long


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> There is no difference lol it's a redundant thread that has carried on for surprisingly long


oh right haha, well i've posted in both.. added an extra one in this thread though.


----------



## Jester435

The Official Computer Room Thread started 6/6/2007 and Post pic of your setup started 2/3/2010 and isnt called official.

I find it stupid that people keep posting in both.


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> The Official Computer Room Thread started 6/6/2007 and Post pic of your setup started 2/3/2010 and isnt called official.
> 
> I find it stupid that people keep posting in both.


This one has a odd title, i searched for desk setup first.

Computer room in 2016


----------



## mrtbahgs

I always considered this to be more, lets see the room your PC is in and not solely the PC itself. So it would include the area around your desk and decor in the room etc.
The other I took as more, lets see a close picture of your desk and PC and maybe some nice photos of the inside of your case, but someone pointed out maybe a few weeks back that the initial intention of that thread was to focus on mouse and keyboards if you read the OP. Its just been so long since people deviated from the initial topic and no one would read that many pages so it kind of segued more into my thought of it or similar to this thread.


----------



## Im Batman

The next thing I want is a new monitor or monitors lol.


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing I want is a new monitor or monitors lol.


Great setup, another air 540 guy









Jealous of the schiit though.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzstar*
> 
> Great setup, another air 540 guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous of the schiit though.


Get your own Schiit. There is plenty of Schiit to go around.

P.S. I love my Schiit.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Get your own Schiit. There is plenty of Schiit to go around.
> 
> P.S. I love my Schiit.


I know right man... get yourself some Schiit. That Schiit is the Schiit.


----------



## Razzstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I know right man... get yourself some Schiit. That Schiit is the Schiit.


I have no schitt on my desk rn


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzstar*
> 
> I have no schitt on my desk rn


Mhm, I wouldn't mind shovelling some of that Schiit off onto the missus and making space for a bigger stack of Schiit.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Mhm, I wouldn't mind shovelling some of that Schiit off onto the missus and making space for a bigger stack of Schiit.


If my job wouldn't have ended over three months early, I would have a bigger stack of Schiit than this.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> If my job wouldn't have ended over three months early, I would have a bigger stack of Schiit than this.


What a great stack of Schiit.


----------



## Alex132

The 2.0 look pretty good









Only thing that I dislike about a lot of DACs is that they don't come with EQs.

OS-wide EQs I have had very, very bad luck with too. The only one that's semi-decent is the one in my Xonar DX.

And a dedicated EQ is expensive


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The 2.0 look pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that I dislike about a lot of DACs is that they don't come with EQs.
> 
> OS-wide EQs I have had very, very bad luck with too. The only one that's semi-decent is the one in my Xonar DX.
> 
> And a dedicated EQ is expensive


http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-FBQ800-BEHRINGER-MINIFBQ/dp/B000MJ406Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 Cheap looking, but, heard good things about it. does the job...I use software though.. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NB8879O/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_03_02_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1 THIS is the one to go for...


----------



## Blze001

Man, I would highly suggest you don't go asking about an EQ on an audiophile forum. I made that mistake once and got lambasted for not being willing to buy five different pairs of headphones for each genre.









That said, my personal experience has been that parametric equalizers work way better than graphic equalizers.


----------



## 96accord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> The next thing I want is a new monitor or monitors lol.


Yeah I want new monitors also. I'm tired of my 2 x 23" Dell IPS monitors lol


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man, I would highly suggest you don't go asking about an EQ on an audiophile forum. I made that mistake once and got lambasted for not being willing to buy five different pairs of headphones for each genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, my personal experience has been that parametric equalizers work way better than graphic equalizers.


I've looked into EQ before and you can't deny that the real audiophiles are somewhat correct though. You can emphasise what you want in your music but it brings the overall quality of the music down.

After a short while I just decided it was better to listen as the song was intended.

This was with a DT990.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I've looked into EQ before and you can't deny that the real audiophiles are somewhat correct though. You can emphasise what you want in your music but it brings the overall quality of the music down.
> 
> After a short while I just decided it was better to listen as the song was intended.
> 
> This was with a DT990.


To each their own. My ears were screwed up enough by years of sharing the flight-line with jet engines, I don't notice the subtle changes in quality an EQ imparts. F119s aren't exactly silent runners, even with double ear protection.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> To each their own. My ears were screwed up enough by years of sharing the flight-line with jet engines, I don't notice the subtle changes in quality an EQ imparts. F119s aren't exactly silent runners, even with double ear protection.


Mate that's right, if EQ works for you then all the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96accord*
> 
> Yeah I want new monitors also. I'm tired of my 2 x 23" Dell IPS monitors lol


Monitors are the hardest upgrade for me, I just feel like if I can hold out as long as possible I'll eventually get what I want rather than having to compromise. That said, here I am, monitorless and waiting haha.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> If my job wouldn't have ended over three months early, I would have a bigger stack of Schiit than this.


Nice! been wanting to get these. Are these the Uber models?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man, I would highly suggest you don't go asking about an EQ on an audiophile forum. I made that mistake once and got lambasted for not being willing to buy five different pairs of headphones for each genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, my personal experience has been that parametric equalizers work way better than graphic equalizers.
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked into EQ before and you can't deny that the real audiophiles are somewhat correct though. You can emphasise what you want in your music but it brings the overall quality of the music down.
> 
> After a short while I just decided it was better to listen as the song was intended.
> 
> This was with a DT990.
Click to expand...

Not really, even very high-end professional monitors have EQs. EQs aren't just used for purposefully biasing a sound. Purposefully biasing sound with tube amps and such annoys me anyway.

Plus I don't care about audiofool forums. But those EQs look like a decent price and nice


----------



## Alex132

That Behringer only does 63Hz - 16k Hz... yeah no thanks.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice! been wanting to get these. Are these the Uber models?


Yup.

I really didn't need the Uber versions for my current setup, but figured if there were other expansions down the road, I would be covered. And the price difference was not that great.


----------



## JCrimson

I'll got a new desk and chair for xmas from my gf.


----------



## Razzstar

Oooh another Air 540! I spot a lot of admirers in this forum, haha.


----------



## JCrimson

I've owned a lot of different cases. It's by far my favorite. Option 2 would be their smaller version of one if I wanted a smaller build lol. I did see that caselabs has one similar too now. i love the dual chamber cases. looks so clean and easy to work on.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCrimson*
> 
> I'll got a new desk and chair for xmas from my gf.


I like your keyboard. Did it take you much to customise it like that?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just added a new receiver (Pioneer VSX-520) and been working on cleaning up my cables running under the desk (it's never ending for me lol)

iPotato 6+ camera


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCrimson*
> 
> I'll got a new desk and chair for xmas from my gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What monitor are you using? It looks very large like a 30"+

Thanks


----------



## JCrimson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> What monitor are you using? It looks very large like a 30"+
> 
> Thanks


Asus PG279Q
27", IPS, 1440, 165Hz


----------



## 96accord

I'm spoiled with IPS. That's the only option I would use.


----------



## Blze001

Now that my monitor mount came in, I can show off my sweet double 21:9 goodness. Also my old plasma TV for videos and the handful of games I prefer to play with a controller.



Online D&D Setup: Tabletop Simulator on top monitor, dicecloud and handbook on bottom monitor.


And because I referenced it earlier, my cheapo Ikea display case with my humble diecast and figurine collection.


All taken with awesomesauce phone camera because I was too lazy to break out the DSLR


----------



## Razzstar

Just putting my DSLR batteries on charge, so I can then take some better photos









Really considering wall mounting my x34, the included desk stand is massive, lol.


----------



## longroadtrip

Fully moved in! Just a couple spackled holes to paint and a few wires to tie up.

View from the door



Tool area



Build table, build testing area, solder station, and OCing test bench



My play area



Server rack, heavy tool workbench, heavy tool storage



A few of the MDPC cartoons Nils has drawn me over the years...



Let me know what you guys think, feel free to post questions, critiques, etc!


----------



## bfmv2k5

someone bring me a mop bucket


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Fully moved in! Just a couple spackled holes to paint and a few wires to tie up.
> 
> View from the door
> 
> 
> 
> Tool area
> 
> 
> 
> Build table, build testing area, solder station, and OCing test bench
> 
> 
> 
> My play area
> 
> 
> 
> Server rack, heavy tool workbench, heavy tool storage
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the MDPC cartoons Nils has drawn me over the years...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, feel free to post questions, critiques, etc!


This is a fresh setup! So is this a garage conversion? Insulated as well?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This is a fresh setup! So is this a garage conversion? Insulated as well?


Thanks! As for your questions...yes and yes...also air conditioned with a portable AC unit for the server rack when necessary. Next year I'll be putting in a full house generator for when the power goes out as well as putting in a nice epoxy floor. Got started too late to get it done before the weather turned cold.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks! As for your questions...yes and yes...also air conditioned with a portable AC unit for the server rack when necessary. Next year I'll be putting in a full house generator for when the power goes out as well as putting in a nice epoxy floor. Got started too late to get it done before the weather turned cold.


You have been around her a long time. I remember your setup with the comics. Correct me if I am wrong.

What do you do for work again?


----------



## longroadtrip

Yep..that was me. Still working out where I can put them here in the shop.
As for employment, I own a small chain of self storage facilities and then I consult in IT.


----------



## caliking420

Just got some stuff in











New case comes in tomorrow, so a little more waiting it is


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just got some stuff in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case comes in tomorrow, so a little more waiting it is


looking good man. close to my setup. check it out maybe youll get some ideas for your build... what case you going with? also what PSU and GPU?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> looking good man. close to my setup. check it out maybe youll get some ideas for your build... what case you going with? also what PSU and GPU?


I have 2 MSI 980Ti gaming 6G's and a 1000w EVGA G2 pretty much my switching my current sig rig with the x99 upgrade, just added a 1tb wd black for extra storage. And as far as the case, i went with the obsidian 900D.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Snagged an accent led kit (now want 3 more to finish the desk area lol)


----------



## FEAR.

Desk area, just moved some things around.



I'm adding a projector for a second screen, it will be nice for some movies and a bit of gaming.



Just making up a screen for the projector, will update again when its finished.


----------



## caliking420

up and running







still some wire management to do, but for now this is good.

on a side note, that card sag tho


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still some wire management to do, but for now this is good.
> 
> on a side note, that card sag tho


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Just got some stuff in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New case comes in tomorrow, so a little more waiting it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> looking good man. close to my setup. check it out maybe youll get some ideas for your build... what case you going with? also what PSU and GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Clear fishing line boss
Click to expand...


----------



## nabarun

added some RGB lighting


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Oh, sorry, didnt notice that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 60cm.
> 
> Overall good desk, but I strain my neck and back sometimes. I miss my normal, old non-corner table


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> 
> 
> added some RGB lighting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks nice whats the mouse pad model?


----------



## nabarun

The small one is the one i got with my silverstone TJ11 case

the big one is:

Steelseries Qck XXL gaming mousepad


----------



## DarthBaggins

If you want a good mat check out Glorious PC Gaming Race's mats, I have this one (Glorious Extended Gaming Mouse Mat - 36x11"):



They're machine washable too (also comes in white)


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

GG pads are ok, I prefer the reflex pad, it's thicker and better quality...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Enhance extended is really nice also, my 2nd favorite pad, but is only available with crazy graphics on it. If it was plain black I would have kept it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> If you want a good mat check out Glorious PC Gaming Race's mats, I have this one (Glorious Extended Gaming Mouse Mat - 36x11"):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're machine washable too (also comes in white)


+1 on this... and yeah they are machine washable but the white one I use to rock did not fair well in the washer. Rocking the black one now without a problem.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I went with the black, since me and white don't tend to mix well (automotive & maint tech = greasey hands even when I think they're clean lol)


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I went with the black, since me and white don't tend to mix well (automotive & maint tech = greasey hands even when I think they're clean lol)


LOL makes sense. I am always a dry hand kind of guy but once I bought that white one I was so self conscious all the time it was quite distracting... and yeah of course my hands were always sweating like a pig.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I've had instances where my hands look clean but somehow I leave oil marks since motor oil and other fluids have stained my hands for the past 15yrs lol


----------



## Tenaji

I finally decided to make my desk a little bit prettier as my parts are finalising and I'm not planning on moving things back and forth anymore. I rigged a car seat onto a block to use for gaming, especially when on my racing sim. The poster and desk make it pretty damn hard to choose an LED colour.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Cooped up in this tiny BEQ room lol.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenaji*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally decided to make my desk a little bit prettier as my parts are finalising and I'm not planning on moving things back and forth anymore. I rigged a car seat onto a block to use for gaming, especially when on my racing sim. The poster and desk make it pretty damn hard to choose an LED colour.


What amp are you using if I may ask?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenaji*
> 
> 
> 
> ... I rigged a car seat onto a block to use for gaming, especially when on my racing sim. ...


So that's literally a racing seat for a car that you bolted down and now turned into a chair for the PC?
That is a pretty sweet idea. I assume it can recline still like in a car with the lever?

That seems like a cheap option to try something like that, I kind of want one just for a normal chair in the living room or something to be unique.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> What amp are you using if I may ask?


It looks like the Astro amp.. Which version idk


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenaji*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally decided to make my desk a little bit prettier as my parts are finalising and I'm not planning on moving things back and forth anymore. I rigged a car seat onto a block to use for gaming, especially when on my racing sim. The poster and desk make it pretty damn hard to choose an LED colour.


Nice Recaro! Beats those DX Racers any day (even on top of a box)! You can actually get some mounts and office frame and mount that bad boy also.


----------



## Tenaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> It looks like the Astro amp.. Which version idk


It's an Astro MixAmp Pro 2013 that I used to use with my A30s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> So that's literally a racing seat for a car that you bolted down and now turned into a chair for the PC?
> That is a pretty sweet idea. I assume it can recline still like in a car with the lever?
> 
> That seems like a cheap option to try something like that, I kind of want one just for a normal chair in the living room or something to be unique.


The seat still reclines perfectly like a normal car seat. I can recline it to the point where I'm just about parallel to the floor. It still has the slider function as well. I have to slide it forward before I recline the seat back. I learnt the hard way...


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenaji*
> 
> It's an Astro MixAmp Pro 2013 that I used to use with my A30s.
> The seat still reclines perfectly like a normal car seat. I can recline it to the point where I'm just about parallel to the floor. It still has the slider function as well. I have to slide it forward before I recline the seat back. I learnt the hard way...


Is that seat out of an rs/s3 or Rs4 audi by any chance?


----------



## Tenaji

Believe it or not the seat's actually a replica seat. The style is extremely similar to the Audi seats. The real seats belong in the real cars


----------



## mtrx




----------



## t0adphr0g




----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*


clean and simple design i really liked it ,also as i see you use elite xbox controller does the stand comes with it?


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> clean and simple design i really liked it ,also as i see you use elite xbox controller does the stand comes with it?


Thanks, nope it's a separate PowerA charging stand/battery pack.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Thanks, nope it's a separate PowerA charging stand/battery pack.


is this
http://www.amazon.com/BD-A-Charging-Station-Xbox-One/dp/B00NQT48NM
also out off topic but i am looking for a wireless controller for my pc.I am using logitech f710 but as i measure it weights 284g with batteries and 232g without batteries which is too heavy for me .I also i checked the xbox elite weight 348g (+-15g)and normal xbox one weight is same as f710 .


----------



## Smanci

It's a bit dark here but we could call it atmospheric, too


----------



## RushiMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Fully moved in! Just a couple spackled holes to paint and a few wires to tie up.
> 
> View from the door
> 
> 
> 
> Tool area
> 
> 
> 
> Build table, build testing area, solder station, and OCing test bench
> 
> 
> 
> My play area
> 
> 
> 
> Server rack, heavy tool workbench, heavy tool storage
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the MDPC cartoons Nils has drawn me over the years...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, feel free to post questions, critiques, etc!






I like it, I like it alot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wish I had a garage or shed I could use as a shop/office/man cave area, guess I need to get to insulating and fixing the roof of the shed that I do have at the house (previous homeowner didn't take car of it)


----------



## Alpina 7

A few pics for you guys


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*


Very nice! I like the red accent rings on the fans. Do you have a smoked panel on both sides of the case? Or does it come like that, I could have sworn it was solid black when I looked at it in person at the store.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Very nice! I like the red accent rings on the fans. Do you have a smoked panel on both sides of the case? Or does it come like that, I could have sworn it was solid black when I looked at it in person at the store.


Thank you.glad you noticed! It does come with black on the back side, but Ive ordered a smoke one.. its the same as the front one that im going to put back there. it looks great if your cables are managed. =)


----------



## Vintage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Fully moved in! Just a couple spackled holes to paint and a few wires to tie up.
> 
> View from the door


Is that a Vizio TV? The Netflix app UI looks a bit familiar?

Awesome setup BTW.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks for the kind comments!

Yes it is a Vizio. It's the E48-C2. For $400 I thought it was a pretty good deal. It's great for watching something while I'm working on a system or puttering around the shop.


----------



## 303869

Just got a new desk and got evrything setup again, fairly cramped space in a bedroom but made best use of the space I think.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments!
> 
> Yes it is a Vizio. It's the E48-C2. For $400 I thought it was a pretty good deal. It's great for watching something while I'm working on a system or puttering around the shop.


Can we be best friends? I want to putter around the shop too!


----------



## longroadtrip

You would have to take a photo (get one from your good side like I did in my avatar) for your ID badge...


----------



## trivium nate

http://s20.photobucket.com/user/nat...56505651405327_6840446927092121722_o.jpg.html


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just finished these for the office/computer space:



And I'm inking this one I acquired last night:


----------



## eurotrade07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> A few pics for you guys


I will take that fireplace, brah.


----------



## Tenaji

I did a minor revamp with my room. Got rid of my damaged poster







, moved my printer to my dedicated study space, removed my speakers and levelled out the monitors. My sub still remains for temporary speaker installation. Being a function > form person, I don't mind this minimalistic setup. It gives me some space to study, stretch out or share the desk.


----------



## iCrap

Crappy cell phone pic, but pretty happy with how this is now. Pretty cool that i was able to find a wallpaper big enough.

Dunno if im crazy enough to buy 2 more 40 inch 4ks to flank the big middle one.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Some of these setups are awesome! I wish I had more space, here's mine...






I'm aware of my awful cable management.
The mouse isn't usually on the tower either!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Some of these setups are awesome! I wish I had more space, here's mine...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of my awful cable management.
> The mouse isn't usually on the tower either!


I wish I had your monitor!!







Nice compact setup though!


----------



## moddedMessiah

My new set up for the new year after along gaming session I relax in my massage chair, my computer is also hooked up to the TV aswell!


----------



## gunit2004

My current setup!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

A small update to mine. Got rid of the shelves, moved all the figures and stuff to a case and hung some art.


__
https://flic.kr/p/DywQxz


__
https://flic.kr/p/DywQxz
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw


__
https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr

New palm rest










__
https://flic.kr/p/DywQXT


__
https://flic.kr/p/DywQXT
 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## ericbau

Nice update, Bruce.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbau*
> 
> Nice update, Bruce.


Thank you sir!


----------



## pvp309rcp

Haven't been as active as I was before in the past. However, for those interested...

...my final room update after being able to afford this home remodeling (room extension, hallway extension, etc).

I apologize for the terrible cellphone photos. Planning on getting a new camera for next Anime Expo.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Haven't been as active as I was before in the past. However, for those interested...
> 
> ...my final room update after being able to afford this home remodeling (room extension, hallway extension, etc).
> 
> I apologize for the terrible cellphone photos. Planning on getting a new camera for next Anime Expo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Guessing the computer is hooked up to that tv?


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Guessing the computer is hooked up to that tv?


Yep. Basically my fourth monitor and media capture.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Haven't been as active as I was before in the past. However, for those interested...
> 
> ...my final room update after being able to afford this home remodeling (room extension, hallway extension, etc).
> 
> I apologize for the terrible cellphone photos. Planning on getting a new camera for next Anime Expo.


Wow! Nice little room setup you got there.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Haven't been as active as I was before in the past. However, for those interested...
> 
> ...my final room update after being able to afford this home remodeling (room extension, hallway extension, etc).
> 
> I apologize for the terrible cellphone photos. Planning on getting a new camera for next Anime Expo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do i see a saber figure there?????? Can me haw it?


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> Wow! Nice little room setup you got there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you









I like your clean setup as well. Where did you get your 'L' desk from? Looks a bit smaller than what I had gotten from Ikea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Do i see a saber figure there?????? Can me haw it?


I have a couple. Here's a closer look...I need to clean it up though.



I actually want FaLLeNAn9eL's Saber figure. I've put figures on low priority since I need to grab a couple new glass cabinets like his.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## scottath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A small update to mine. Got rid of the shelves, moved all the figures and stuff to a case and hung some art.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DywQxz
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DywQxz
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DfFRJw
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr
> 
> New palm rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DywQXT
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DywQXT
> by Bruce Han, on Flickr


Hey Bruce,

Did you custom make the palm rest, And did you custom make the speaker stands/isolaters ?
Both look great - and im needing to get some kind of stand for my Swan T200b's - to jack them up about 4 inches - they have a triangle base though, so the normal ISOAcoustics stands wont fit them.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your clean setup as well. Where did you get your 'L' desk from? Looks a bit smaller than what I had gotten from Ikea.
> I have a couple. Here's a closer look...I need to clean it up though.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually want FaLLeNAn9eL's Saber figure. I've put figures on low priority since I need to grab a couple new glass cabinets like his.


I love that Nero Saber! It seams that "Fate/Hollow Ataraxia Saber" has some issues with standing upright. We also got the same desk.









I nearly bought that one you want to but my recommendation would be to buy a "RAH Saber". They are the highest quality figure (more like xxl figma with real clothing) you can find out there and they can take any posture you want.

Here's a peak at my collection....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Me geeking out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The sad part is that i have "Royal Dress Saber 10th Anniversary", ""Fate/Apocrypha - Jeanne d'Arc" and "Fate/Stay Night - Heroine X" pre order which should arrive this month and this week alone all four "Saber Lingerie" Series FIgures and a small Saber Alter incoming. I NEED HELP!

I buy every Saber figure i can find (to a good/cheap price). I have open pre orders for March and Mai (Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works - Saber (King of Knights) and
Fate/Grand Order - Sakura Saber) and will probably buy next month Saber extra Bikini Edition and that one with the red umbrella... :thumbsup

I plan on buying a Ikea Besta to replace one of my shelves and the detolf. Currently my figures are a bit dusty but there isn't much i can do about it since my detolf i wobbly (old house, wood floor) and i refuse to see my figures bumping the glass all the time. Early summer i will redo a part of my room with sayd Besta, a new PC setup and possibly a lot of RGB LED.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottath*
> 
> Hey Bruce,
> 
> Did you custom make the palm rest, And did you custom make the speaker stands/isolaters ?
> Both look great - and im needing to get some kind of stand for my Swan T200b's - to jack them up about 4 inches - they have a triangle base though, so the normal ISOAcoustics stands wont fit them.


Thank you! Naw, I wish I was that talented. The palm rest is made by Filco. The foam blocks are by Auralex. It's from their Mopad line. I got them before doing my homework and later learned you can get something similar for cheaper here http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/accessories.html


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I love that Nero Saber! It seams that "Fate/Hollow Ataraxia Saber" has some issues with standing upright. We also got the same desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly bought that one you want to but my recommendation would be to buy a "RAH Saber". They are the highest quality figure (more like xxl figma with real clothing) you can find out there and they can take any posture you want.
> 
> Here's a peak at my collection....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me geeking out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that i have "Royal Dress Saber 10th Anniversary", ""Fate/Apocrypha - Jeanne d'Arc" and "Fate/Stay Night - Heroine X" pre order which should arrive this month and this week alone all four "Saber Lingerie" Series FIgures and a small Saber Alter incoming. I NEED HELP!
> 
> I buy every Saber figure i can find (to a good/cheap price). I have open pre orders for March and Mai (Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works - Saber (King of Knights) and
> Fate/Grand Order - Sakura Saber) and will probably buy next month Saber extra Bikini Edition and that one with the red umbrella... :thumbsup
> 
> I plan on buying a Ikea Besta to replace one of my shelves and the detolf. Currently my figures are a bit dusty but there isn't much i can do about it since my detolf i wobbly (old house, wood floor) and i refuse to see my figures bumping the glass all the time. Early summer i will redo a part of my room with sayd Besta, a new PC setup and possibly a lot of RGB LED.


Yea my Fate/Hollow figure has problems with standing up now as well as some others. Really can't do much besides realize if something was just a bootleg quality or that they are like 5-8 years old already (80-90F summers in my room were terrible for them).

I'll take up on your recommendation of the RAH. I love your collection. I'm eyeing that Clare figure which I realized I don't even have a single one of. Especially when I loved Claymore so much. I wish the anime continued on but sadly it's just another series we have to read the manga to continue. What scale is that RAH Saber? I may have something similar in size as well but it's probably just some unlicensed bootleg haha. I never got around to setting it up since I don't have the space. I've had it for around 3 years already. Luckily I was able to remove it from the box and take a peak at the statue itself before making the purchase. Bootleg or not...the detail and color are beautiful. I'll probably display it when I finally get those gigantic ~400mm Mega Man X and Zero figures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Where do you pre-order yours? Do you know additional legit sellers besides PlayAsia and Jlist? The 'Royal Dress Saber 10th Anniversary' that you're talking about...is that the wedding dress one? I may have to get that cause it is simply irresistible.

I really like your passion with Saber figures. Did you play the Fate/Stay Night adult bishoujo game? As for me...my plan is to get three of the Ikea Detolf cabinets which will probably not be happening anytime soon. Prioritizing my server migration at the moment which is tough since I'm waiting for 8TB/10TB drives to drop in price...and I need ten of them. At least my system is lasting (still running my X58). Hoping it will continue to keep running since it's already at its peak for upgrades. Going to need a full system overhaul if I decide to upgrade again unless I want to start over with stress testing an i7 980x/990x which is probably the best CPU I can get (Xeon X5680/X5690 aren't compatible without modding). The wonders of life when you have a passion for collecting but things like mortgage and the like have to be prioritized.


----------



## Danzle

The RAH Saber is 1/6 scale and 300mm tall. You can move it like a figma and it comes with exchangeable parts. The armour can be removed and a certain part is very soft! I got the Clair figure from ricardo.ch but sadly it's switzerland only. When lucky i get the expensive stuff for low like Clair (15$), Pyjama Saber (23$) and others for iresistable prices. If i buy new i also use WOG.ch and for the more specific needs figuya.de. Those two shop are trustworthy and sell only original stuff. Ricardo in the other hand is mostly private sellers and you need to look out to not buy one of those cheapo imitates, which is luckily very rare.

I love the Fate universe but i have only watched all the anime and played the fighting games that where released on the PSP. I wanted to play all the titles and read the novels but my english was just so bad that i didn't want to try. I will take on the whole series latter this year when renovating my "chamber of horror"(that's what my older brothers call it) and purchasing a new gaming pc with possibly a NAS. I like those two rockman statues! Especially Zero!

Found some great inspirations here and on "Setup Wars" which i need to adopt. This year will be expensive for both the otaku and geek inside me.









May the budget for more otaku-stuff be with you! lol


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

What's up with the fascination that people have in collecting these anime toys? I would buy them for my daughter to play with, but not for myself. Are these good investments and go up in value, do you do it mostly for profit?

As a grown man I'd be made fun of by the group of people that I socialize with and party with if they saw that. What does your wife or girlfriend say when they see all these toy figures or when you have people over? Sorry to be so straight up, I just had to ask. Just seems very odd to me. I guess to each his own. If you could help explain it I'd be less against it.... I probably would take a figure of Sophitia from soul calibur tho









If you guys want a mighty good tasting drink mix rumchata w/ fireball 50/50 I call it
THE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH SHOT...


----------



## DarthBaggins

To me if a supposed "friend" is going to make fun of you for something you enjoy, then they're not a friend. And yes they do carry a value, also alot are models you have to put together and paint yourself


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> To me if a supposed "friend" is going to make fun of you for something you enjoy, then they're not a friend. And yes they do carry a value, also alot are models you have to put together and paint yourself


This. Nothing wrong with having a hobby or something you enjoy. At least those with displayer of anime stuff can show off their collections on most forums


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

My group of friends are big bearded manly men, that's just the way we act around each other ... If I did start collecting figurines and they talked **** to me about it, I'd punch em so hard in the gut they would start collecting them also







, I'm 6'8" 250lbs so they know better, but that talk behind my back would be imminent lol!

I just never knew it was such a popular hobby till coming onto these forums and reviewing everyone's setup.

That's neat that you can build them up and customize them, does make it more personal.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I collect figures because I like the way they look and I like the characters from the anime. It's kind of like collecting model cars imo. While cars have personalities and souls, anime figures have stories that go with them

The way I see it, people are going to hate on you regardless of your hobby so just enjoy yourself


----------



## DarthBaggins

How It currently sits (waiting till a good day to roll the rig outside to shoot the new paint job)


----------



## Danzle

Everyone has his/her own interests that are somehow weird to others. I for and instance don't know what's so damn cool about collecting sports stuff or model cars. I have yet someone to encounter that knows about my collection and has the guts to be mean to me about it. Part of that could be that I'm a near 2 meter hairy bear with hands of the size of a shovel!









ps. if you have that much money that you can afford those kind of anime figures as toys for your kid, i would like to be adopted!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> As a grown man I'd be made fun of by the group of people that I socialize with and party with if they saw that.


You say your a grown man but your associated friends are people you "party" with. One things for certain, the dude inst scared of what he likes and not afraid of what people think of him. I would consider that to be a grown man.


----------



## neurotix

The anime figures are awesome.

That picture of all of them together, just wow. A lot of those figures are probably PVC and worth $100-$150 each. All told, that shelf full of figures could potentially be worth like $2000. No joke.

It's really no different than collecting anything else.



Spoiler: Old games













Yes, this is in my computer room (doubles as a gaming room).

Just the Nintendo carts alone, if pieced out and sold on Ebay, could probably get me $600-$700. A few of them alone are worth $50 (Mega Man 6, Contra).

I collect old games but, if someone wanted to collect anime statues or anything else I'd understand the appeal.

Don't be so closed minded.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> The RAH Saber is 1/6 scale and 300mm tall. You can move it like a figma and it comes with exchangeable parts. The armour can be removed and a certain part is very soft! I got the Clair figure from ricardo.ch but sadly it's switzerland only. When lucky i get the expensive stuff for low like Clair (15$), Pyjama Saber (23$) and others for iresistable prices. If i buy new i also use WOG.ch and for the more specific needs figuya.de. Those two shop are trustworthy and sell only original stuff. Ricardo in the other hand is mostly private sellers and you need to look out to not buy one of those cheapo imitates, which is luckily very rare.
> 
> I love the Fate universe but i have only watched all the anime and played the fighting games that where released on the PSP. I wanted to play all the titles and read the novels but my english was just so bad that i didn't want to try. I will take on the whole series latter this year when renovating my "chamber of horror"(that's what my older brothers call it) and purchasing a new gaming pc with possibly a NAS. I like those two rockman statues! Especially Zero!
> 
> Found some great inspirations here and on "Setup Wars" which i need to adopt. This year will be expensive for both the otaku and geek inside me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the budget for more otaku-stuff be with you! lol


Wow...those prices. It's times like these when I wish I have close friends from overseas who can hook you up when they visit haha. Sadly that's not the case since most of them are only from different states (met through convention). Your 'English' has really come a long way good sir









Yea...I hope to save up on the side for more anime goods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> What's up with the fascination that people have in collecting these anime toys? I would buy them for my daughter to play with, but not for myself. Are these good investments and go up in value, do you do it mostly for profit?
> 
> As a grown man I'd be made fun of by the group of people that I socialize with and party with if they saw that. What does your wife or girlfriend say when they see all these toy figures or when you have people over? Sorry to be so straight up, I just had to ask. Just seems very odd to me. I guess to each his own. If you could help explain it I'd be less against it.... I probably would take a figure of Sophitia from soul calibur tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want a mighty good tasting drink mix rumchata w/ fireball 50/50 I call it
> THE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH SHOT...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Collecting anime figures is just like any other 'collecting' hobby. The perspective of it pretty much has everything to do with the society you live in or who you socialize with as you already mentioned. You will always have different opinions either good or bad. Even from their origin in Japan you have people looking down upon it. The point of it all is if people are mature enough to understand that it's just another passion just like others who have a passion for computers, overclocking, animals, traveling, cars, sports, posting their setup, etc. The only thing that goes wrong is if you let that hobby get priority over your life in general to the point that you lose balance of what's best for your well-being. That usually involves mental disorders or bad decision making. My two cents at least.

As for reactions...everyone involved in my life are usually just fascinated and comment on how awesome it is. There are some rare cases of people I've met who have no interest in it but are mature enough to keep the bad comments to their self. Last are the typical random haters or different forum members who just stereotype and talk trash about it. One things for sure...'she' doesn't have any qualms about it (car hobbyist by the way) as well as my parents, sister, and brother-in-law.

On topic though...I like that green theme man. What keyboard is that?

THE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH SHOT!? That sounds like a delicious beast of a drink








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The anime figures are awesome.
> 
> That picture of all of them together, just wow. A lot of those figures are probably PVC and worth $100-$150 each. All told, that shelf full of figures could potentially be worth like $2000. No joke.
> 
> It's really no different than collecting anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is in my computer room (doubles as a gaming room).
> 
> Just the Nintendo carts alone, if pieced out and sold on Ebay, could probably get me $600-$700. A few of them alone are worth $50 (Mega Man 6, Contra).
> 
> I collect old games but, if someone wanted to collect anime statues or anything else I'd understand the appeal.
> 
> Don't be so closed minded.


Oh my...a retro game collector. Nice! Checked your album and that's an awesome setup you have with 'Big Red'. Do you play FFXIV AAR or did you just use the benchmark? I had to quit due to my new job taking up most of my time now.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Lol, I knew my anime comments would get me alot of heat and get some people worked up. I wasn't being mean, I'm just being real.

Thnx pvp309, it's a gunmetal k70 w/ blues.

I never knew anime figures were that expensive, are they handcrafted from clay or made of porcelain and hand painted? That's nutz!!!

Neurotix, That's an awesome huge video game system collection you have there. I like that alot.

And Deeptek, your comment makes no sense... I host BBQ pool parties almost every weekend during the summer, most of the people that attend are my Co-workers and people from my softball and basketball league some of them are Mormon and they party with me also. Your perception of me is way off buddy. Would be nice if we lived in a world with no prejudice or stereotyping, but we don't.

I get it tho, I've had some people on the Internet ask me if I was 12 and called me immature because I have a 40lb desert tortoise called Bowser and I posted some pics of its babies, I don't give a beep though because I think they are cool and I enjoy them...










Don't feed the trollz


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Oh my...a retro game collector. Nice! Checked your album and that's an awesome setup you have with 'Big Red'. Do you play FFXIV AAR or did you just use the benchmark? I had to quit due to my new job taking up most of my time now.


I don't play FFXIV. I just used the benchmark because it was popular.

I actually play Phantasy Star Online 2 on the Japanese servers.

And yes, I collect retro games but my collection is small compared to most collectors.

I'd say I have around 150 games on cart including my NES, Genesis, SNES, Game Gear and Game Boy collections. I've never actually counted them all but I know it's around 70 for Genesis and 40 for NES. I don't collect games that are newer or on discs (Sega CD, Saturn, Dreamcast... they are FAR too expensive for me.)

I think the most valuable cart I have is probably Chrono Trigger (snes).


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Lol, I knew my anime comments would get me alot of heat and get some people worked up. I wasn't being mean, I'm just being real.
> 
> I never knew they were that expensive, are they handcrafted from clay? Or made of porcelain and hand painted? That's nutz!!!
> 
> Neurotix, That's an awesome huge video game system collection you have there. I like that alot.
> 
> And Deeptek, your comment makes no sense... I host BBQ pool parties almost every weekend during the summer, most of the people that attend are my Co-workers and people from my softball and basketball league some of them are Mormon and they party with me also. Your perception of me is way off buddy. Would be nice if we lived in a world with no prejudice or stereotyping, but we don't.
> 
> I get it tho, I've had some people on the Internet ask me if I was 12 calling me immature because I have a 40lb desert tortoise called Bowser and I posted some pics of its babies, I **** though because I think they are cool and I enjoy them...
> 
> Don't feed the trollz


I'm sure most didn't take offense haha. You were curious and fascinated on the hobby...we got real with our answer









Seems like you didn't even need one cause you already understand the notion of having a 'passion'.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I don't play FFXIV. I just used the benchmark because it was popular.
> 
> I actually play Phantasy Star Online 2 on the Japanese servers.
> 
> And yes, I collect retro games but my collection is small compared to most collectors.
> 
> I'd say I have around 150 games on cart including my NES, Genesis, SNES, Game Gear and Game Boy collections. I've never actually counted them all but I know it's around 70 for Genesis and 40 for NES. I don't collect games that are newer or on discs (Sega CD, Saturn, Dreamcast... they are FAR too expensive for me.)
> 
> I think the most valuable cart I have is probably Chrono Trigger (snes).


Never played PSO2. It's another MMORPG right? Only played FFXI and FFXIV AAR. I swore to never play another MMO but my friends wanted me to join in on FFXIV AAR. I don't regret playing it though. Pushed far before the expansion released.

I have no idea about collecting old school games but that sounds quite a bit. I do still have about 30 NES, 8 Genesis, and ~10 N64 games with their systems boxed up in storage. Oh the good old days when I was living jobless through elementary, middle, and high school.

I really have come a long way since 2010 with my old simple setup...


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I never knew anime figures were that expensive, are they handcrafted from clay or made of porcelain and hand painted? That's nutz!!!


If you look out for "Tsume Art" and look at some of the high quality statues, you will drop the jaw so hard. They are sold out in minutes after announcement and coast as much as a top tier GPU. If you try to buy one of a lucky owner, they ask for 5-6 times the original price and get it sometimes if it's a statue from a popular series like Naruto.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I had one secured in preorder, but had to cancel do to unexpected expenses.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Life's too short to worry about what people think of your interests and hobbies! I think when you realise that you can truly be yourself; I for one respect that about people and myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> How It currently sits (waiting till a good day to roll the rig outside to shoot the new paint job)


That artwork on the vents


----------



## cones

Got a new monitor, at least now they are the same size but slightly different colors. And one has mercury in it







Also was a good time to finally clean my desk.


----------



## Blze001

New keyboard came in, I'm pretty much done with my setup. All that's left is figuring what to do with the nVidia logo. Green doesn't work with my color scheme I apparently have going here. It's usually much cleaner, I have a project in-progress that's taking up some space (and also why the soldering iron is on the desk and not it's usual shelf out of the way)


----------



## Danzle

You can disable all LED on nvidia cards with GeForce Experience i think.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> You can disable all LED on nvidia cards with GeForce Experience i think.


Black electrical tape


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Life's too short to worry about what people think of your interests and hobbies! I think when you realise that you can truly be yourself; I for one respect that about people and myself.
> That artwork on the vents


Thanks, on a few of the other panels I did a ghost effect as well, only collectibles I have are KidRobot Dunny's, Walking Dead Blind Box figurines, a few Star Wars figures and my fave is my Eva Unit (oh and a few hotwheels lol)


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> New keyboard came in, I'm pretty much done with my setup. All that's left is figuring what to do with the nVidia logo. Green doesn't work with my color scheme I apparently have going here. It's usually much cleaner, I have a project in-progress that's taking up some space (and also why the soldering iron is on the desk and not it's usual shelf out of the way)


Can you not put some blue plastic over the top or something; it might change the light colour, I'm no scientist but I thought that's how it works









DarthBaggins, that Tyreese figure is awesome!
I was thinking of collecting the Blind Box Game of Thrones charctors, but still haven't got round to it....


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> You say your a grown man but your associated friends are people you "party" with.


Grown men can't party? I sense your(sic) a wet blanket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> To me if a supposed "friend" is going to make fun of you for something you enjoy, then they're not a friend. And yes they do carry a value, also alot are models you have to put together and paint yourself


Really? That's such a strange sentence to see. Friends give each other flak over stuff (like collecting something), it''s harmless fun. Don't take life too seriously, if someone thinks what you collect or do for a hobby is stupid, doesn't mean you throw them away as a friend....


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> Grown men can't party? I sense your(sic) a wet blanket.
> Really? That's such a strange sentence to see. Friends give each other flak over stuff (like collecting something), it''s harmless fun. Don't take life too seriously, if someone thinks what you collect or do for a hobby is stupid, doesn't mean you throw them away as a friend....


I think what he meant is that if your friends were to make you feel uncomfortable enough that it would stop you wanting to do something (ie collecting figures) then they can't be a very good friend!


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I think what he meant is that if your friends were to make you feel uncomfortable enough that it would stop you wanting to do something (ie collecting figures) then they can't be a very good friend!


Same goes with women. Had a girlfriend (years ago) that made fun of me for collection "toys". Those toys were a fairly big Final Fantasy collection with some really awesome FF7 pieces. Shortly after i sold them she broke up with me...









Anyways, my new 20$ investment arrived today!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Same goes with women. Had a girlfriend (years ago) that made fun of me for collection "toys". Those toys were a fairly big Final Fantasy collection with some really awesome FF7 pieces. Shortly after i sold them she broke up with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my new 20$ investment arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Never care what people think of you! It makes life so much easier


----------



## mthlay92




----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Same goes with women. Had a girlfriend (years ago) that made fun of me for collection "toys". Those toys were a fairly big Final Fantasy collection with some really awesome FF7 pieces. Shortly after i sold them she broke up with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my new 20$ investment arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im amazed how cheap they are, I buy from Ami Ami and the prices converted to my currency without the extra taxes and customs i need to pay they cost me about 4-5 times more then what you pay, Maybe I should switch Place where I buy mine from, i lack the spaces for having a lot of them atm thou


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Im amazed how cheap they are, I buy from Ami Ami and the prices converted to my currency without the extra taxes and customs i need to pay they cost me about 4-5 times more then what you pay, Maybe I should switch Place where I buy mine from, i lack the spaces for having a lot of them atm thou


Well this one isn't new, it's "used" but in perfect condition. A new one would coast 40$~ I'm sure you could find some good stuff on eBay, just look for pictures made by the seller if it's not a brand new one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Can you not put some blue plastic over the top or something; it might change the light colour, I'm no scientist but I thought that's how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthBaggins, that Tyreese figure is awesome!
> I was thinking of collecting the Blind Box Game of Thrones charctors, but still haven't got round to it....


Yeah I somehow luck out on TWD blind boxes, I have more but they're in a box stored away at the moment until I put the shelves up (after painting and finishing making them)


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I think what he meant is that if your friends were to make you feel uncomfortable enough that it would stop you wanting to do something (ie collecting figures) then they can't be a very good friend!


Lol i need not reply to anyone else except you, sir. You understand.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Well this one isn't new, it's "used" but in perfect condition. A new one would coast 40$~ I'm sure you could find some good stuff on eBay, just look for pictures made by the seller if it's not a brand new one.


Oh, used then it makes a lot of sense







I did look up that figuya site thou, seem to have a nice sortment of figurines


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mthlay92*


Hahahahahaha that is perfect! Jerry's tears at the end, like someone finally 'gets' him.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Hahahahahaha that is perfect! Jerry's tears at the end, like someone finally 'gets' him.


We need an anime version of this! The hate train against anime (and affiliated themes) is brutal and stereotypical.









Guess what arrived today:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And wow! I really hate those LED stripes! The 4pin connectors sucks and disconnects really fast. The adhesive M3 stuff doesn't stick at all. The stripe i use in the detolf was previously underneath my monitor riser and fell of after 10minutes.







Can't wait to redo my room and build some besta vitrines!


----------



## mthlay92

Jerry is an idiot and wastes his family's money on a collection of dumb coins. He doesn't even have a job. #passthebutter


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> We need an anime version of this! The hate train against anime (and affiliated themes) is brutal and stereotypical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what arrived today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wow! I really hate those LED stripes! The 4pin connectors sucks and disconnects really fast. The adhesive M3 stuff doesn't stick at all. The stripe i use in the detolf was previously underneath my monitor riser and fell of after 10minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to redo my room and build some besta vitrines!


I really like how you have a pillow under your figures to simulate a bed. That's awesome.

I wish I did what you did when it came to mounting LEDs on the Detolf. It's so much smarter than what I did.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I really like how you have a pillow under your figures to simulate a bed. That's awesome.
> 
> I wish I did what you did when it came to mounting LEDs on the Detolf. It's so much smarter than what I did.


Those beds are a part of this figure series! You can check the "Saber Lingerie Figure" for better pictures.

Regarding the LED, i wanted do go full circle but the re-used stripe wasn't long enough because i had it cut to fit the monitor riser. If i find 90° angle connectors for those stripes i will do it better and fix it with hot glue.


----------



## neurotix

I'm not really into Fate Stay/Night or whatever (I'm more of an old school anime guy, Urusei Yatsura etc) but that's really neat.

10 for presentation.


----------



## CSCoder4ever




----------



## ulnevrgtit




----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


sick!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*


----------



## ulnevrgtit

^ thanks man )
dont know what Pavarotti means


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> ^ thanks man )
> dont know what Pavarotti means


i'm going to guess at "so mindblown he's out of breath"


----------



## FEAR.

Almost done with my computer room/ mancave.







Screen is custom made at about 2m wide. I was on a really tight budget so most of the furniture and equipment is used or hand downs from family. Turned out better than I expected.








Just need to get some more wires at the correct lengths and it will be finished.


----------



## Danzle

Looks cool! Is that a Q06 case?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Thanks for the clarification WhiteWulfe...ty mironccr345.
I've been considering a u3415, maybe with u2515s all landscape but not sure if height matches. I still dig plp (4960x1600)...lotta bezel though.

audio context (free flac)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ovoid%2Fkushin


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Looks cool! Is that a Q06 case?


Yes it is, Lian Li Q06B. I love it!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Been a while since I've posted. Got a new desk. Plans for upgrades over the month include either a 16:9 or 21:9 1440p monitor and some Ti goodness. Any thoughts on the screen size?

edit:
Realized that the pictures didn't attach. Sorry for the quality and the mess. still getting moved in.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ph10m

Haven't touched the hardware in this over five year old station, but just redid the cables (it wasn't really messy to begin with, but hey!)
I don't play anything, so no need to upgrade parts (yet). Strictly used as a coding machine, and as a time waster.


----------



## Danzle

Have the same desk just in black!







Love the setup but hate all that white.


----------



## brazilianloser

Someone recommend me a footrest. Been using a small step from Walmart for over a year now and this junk is not comfortable at all. Re-doing my setup so want to do it right this time around.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Someone recommend me a footrest. Been using a small step from Walmart for over a year now and this junk is not comfortable at all. Re-doing my setup so want to do it right this time around.


I bought this last year and I'm still using it. Love it.

http://www.amazon.com/Cushion-Half-Cylinder-Design-Black-92311/dp/B001MS6XW8/ref=sr_1_2?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1454897617&sr=1-2&keywords=foot+pillow


----------



## maynard14




----------



## Viridian1

Let me know what you guys think or what I could also improve on!

Ignore the mess, and the wires to the right, also the snacks behind the monitor


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian1*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think or what I could also improve on!
> 
> Ignore the mess, and the wires to the right, also the snacks behind the monitor


Love the Red/Orange LEDs, very similar to mine.

I notice everyone has stands for their headsets. Can anyone recommend me a nice one? Black/Red is the general theme of my setup.


----------



## neurotix

viridian yours looks really good!

Maynard I really like yours a lot, especially the Gundams (I think they're Gundams??)


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*


Do i see a master grade Astray Red Frame?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> I bought this last year and I'm still using it. Love it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cushion-Half-Cylinder-Design-Black-92311/dp/B001MS6XW8/ref=sr_1_2?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1454897617&sr=1-2&keywords=foot+pillow


Nice will give a check. Thanks


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> viridian yours looks really good!
> 
> Maynard I really like yours a lot, especially the Gundams (I think they're Gundams??)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Do i see a master grade Astray Red Frame?


Thanks guys, ahmm the Gundam Astray is a perfect gradem and the hi nu gundam version ka is master grade :0

here are some other pics


----------



## Viridian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Love the Red/Orange LEDs, very similar to mine.
> 
> I notice everyone has stands for their headsets. Can anyone recommend me a nice one? Black/Red is the general theme of my setup.


I just went on amazon and searched headphone stand and found the one I have, it works perfectly and is gloss black


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Thanks guys, ahmm the Gundam Astray is a perfect gradem and the hi nu gundam version ka is master grade :0
> 
> here are some other pics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*screams* i want them both! I have 9 Gundams but 8 of got rekt during moving and they are only cheapo 30$ gundams :I I don't think i would manage do build a perfect or master grade without ruining it...


----------



## AdamK47

Shrouded in mystery.


----------



## I Am The Stig




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is no way I could type on that keyboard.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> There is no way I could type on that keyboard.


My first thought was "that's a piano", but then I saw the chiclet keyboard.


----------



## adamski07




----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> My first thought was "that's a piano", but then I saw the chiclet keyboard.


I was actually joking about the piano.


----------



## DiaSin

I got my new 27" 1440p monitor in, got my old ones mounted to the new stand, and all is good.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*


Pulse on a NerD? Shewwww weeee!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Pulse on a NerD? Shewwww weeee!


Pulse on B.87.


----------



## mthlay92

What microphone are you using? You like it?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Pulse on B.87.



















Had any issues with the swift?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that some sort of custom kb stand? Looks pretty good.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> *screams* i want them both! I have 9 Gundams but 8 of got rekt during moving and they are only cheapo 30$ gundams :I I don't think i would manage do build a perfect or master grade without ruining it...


ahaha it will take sometime for the perfect grade to be build but its ok, i have fun building it and its really awesome gundam specially in perfect grade







try it bro even mg grade are in very good details too


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahaha it will take sometime for the perfect grade to be build but its ok, i have fun building it and its really awesome gundam specially in perfect grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try it bro even mg grade are in very good details too


I would have bought a PG Exia a while back, but didn't have the money. I'm currently selling of my gaming related figures since i don't really like them any more. If every auction goal as planed, i will have enough to finance this years purchases and maybe a PG Exia!

Really need to get rid of those Ubi Collectibles so i don't have to touch my money i'm saving for the new PC and a Besta Vitrine.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Is that some sort of custom kb stand? Looks pretty good.


Looks like a clear acrylic case with LED's mounted on the back of the board. Pretty sharp.


----------



## Egads

2015 - My ever evolving setup.


Updated, 2016
Gone is the plastidip, Now crossfired, And other changes.














I prefer green but I can change things up if it get stale.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> My current setup!


Love the KEFs. Gf would throw a fit if i put real speakers on my desk. Jealous. What chair is that?


----------



## RpeeKooz

here is a few pictures of my setup.




what inside the pc looks like


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Nice setup Mrip541...hows the embody and what amp are you using on your ls50s?


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Nice setup Mrip541...hows the embody and what amp are you using on your ls50s?


That's gunit's setup, i was just commenting on it


----------



## outofmyheadyo

My little workbench.


----------



## Hawawaa

Mrip541- Thats an Herman Miller Embody.

Nice setups folks, keep em coming.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

My pc set up


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkmnfreak125*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pc set up


You should add your system specs


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> My current setup!


Cool speakers, nice setup too!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Spoiler: _



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Nice setup Mrip541...hows the embody and what amp are you using on your ls50s?
> 
> 
> 
> That's gunit's setup, i was just commenting on it
Click to expand...





Thanks Mrip541








Sorry gunit2004...nice setup, hows the embody and what amp are you using on your ls50s?


----------



## Danzle

Tip: Buy LED stripes. It seems that they grow longer with time! What an investment! I gained 5cm strip in under 2 weeks~ How does something like that happen?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



now i have to try and stick that somehow to the glas without detaching that oversensible power connector...


----------



## funfordcobra

Finally got a good 6ft long desk and can get my stuff off the floor. Damn good deal for 140 bucks.


----------



## Danzle

That presentation is amazing! Like those desks for cable "management".


----------



## brazilianloser

Did some modifications to my desk a while back but didn't really took any pictures... replicating the work on the lady's desk well and this time around taking some pictures. Probably simpler ways of doing cable management out there but I found this method very nice, clean and looks good.


----------



## Danzle

Amazing work!







I would say only Office Mayer could provide a better solution.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But where did you find that poweroutlet? That thing is gigantic lol


----------



## brazilianloser

If you are referring to my pictures @Danzle then I used this Tripp Lite Right Angle. I still got both my and the lady's computer going directly into the wall but everything else goes in the strip. The cable on it is super long but I just routed along with everything else and it was no problem.

Still got some clean up to do and a few things to bring out of hiding but for today the work is done.


----------



## methadon36

Old Setup



New setup since I am currently moving 'Work in progress'





I will be moved into the new location this weekend, only thing holding me back was important mail delivery,my internet install and of course the sale of house. Once I get a foothold in the new location I will mock up the other wall monitor then work my way down to desk setup, accent lighting and then my best attempt at cable management. I usually never cared for it but i want to try it out


----------



## bajer29

Nothing special and a little cluttered... My worn, heavily broken-in gaming battlestation.


----------



## MocoIMO

Working on my new place atm.. not sure if I should add a tv to the setup but I'm happy with my new peripherals


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Working on my new place atm.. not sure if I should add a tv to the setup but I'm happy with my new peripherals


I'm assuming those doors don't go anywhere important.









Also I see by your furniture that you know the glory of the Ikea.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm assuming those doors don't go anywhere important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see by your furniture that you know the glory of the Ikea.


Who doesn't love the glorious particle board kingdom?














& one door could be a "fire exit" as it's connected to the hallway but it's blocked on the other side as well


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Finally got a good 6ft long desk and can get my stuff off the floor. Damn good deal for 140 bucks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look into some acoustic foam and point your center channel down towards you. Right now that sound is going over your head.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Finally got a good 6ft long desk and can get my stuff off the floor. Damn good deal for 140 bucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Look into some acoustic foam and point your center channel down towards you. Right now that sound is going over your head.


Cheap fix for that if you don't want to spend top dollar for the real things

Yoga Blocks


----------



## Robilar

My area is pretty much fixed. I am having the tile pulled and hardwood put in next week. Then I am absolutely done messing with the man cave... for now









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01567_zpsor43eakp.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01569_zpszjiuwg5v.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01570_zpsfxynniuo.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01571_zpsr2edvwwz.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01572_zpsaxcfem4j.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01573_zps4fpczfjd.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01574_zpsrqmdhfyj.jpg.html


----------



## funfordcobra

All good ideas guys but I am 6'8. That center channel is positioned perfectally. If anything my bookshelf speakers need to come up a bit. Although, they sound fine where they are.


----------



## golfergolfer

That monitor though :O So beautiful how is it?


----------



## Robilar

Worth every penny


----------



## loud681

Nice man cave


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My area is pretty much fixed. I am having the tile pulled and hardwood put in next week. Then I am absolutely done messing with the man cave... for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01567_zpsor43eakp.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01569_zpszjiuwg5v.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01570_zpsfxynniuo.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01571_zpsr2edvwwz.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01572_zpsaxcfem4j.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01573_zps4fpczfjd.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01574_zpsrqmdhfyj.jpg.html


nice set up !The arm rest for the keyboard is Innovera Softskin Gel ?If yes does it make your arm sweat after sometime?


----------



## Robilar

Both the armrests are fellowes. Maybe I don't sweat much but I haven't noticed that.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> All good ideas guys but I am 6'8. That center channel is positioned perfectally. If anything my bookshelf speakers need to come up a bit. Although, they sound fine where they are.


You want the tweeter of your center channel at ear level and yours is facing straight out.if being 6'8" it is at ear level then your neck must hurt from looking down at your monitor. If you like having a center channel for gaming or watching movies then it works for you. no worries


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My area is pretty much fixed. I am having the tile pulled and hardwood put in next week. Then I am absolutely done messing with the man cave... for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01569_zpszjiuwg5v.jpg.html


Nice work on the wiring. You got a power strip hidden below that desk somewhere?

I'm getting a new desk build soon and am figuring out best way to route cables. Speaker cables bother me the most, are there any wireless speakers (bluetooth maybe) that people have used and work well?


----------



## Robilar

I'm pretty sneaky when it comes to wiring. I custom built my desk and while at it I built a custom box for the computer case. Painted the box black and put it on low profile black castors so it's easy to roll in and out). I covered the back in black mesh to allow ventilation but provide some wire coverage. I also have a cutout up top for the rad fans.

I bought a piece of wire cover from home depot and all the wires fit inside it pretty nicely.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01575_zpsyi9vif9z.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01576_zpsuega0vfl.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01577_zpsijxxra2y.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01578_zpsteqlucla.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01579_zpsxtffkc9a.jpg.html


----------



## Loosenut

you have given me a good idea, I want to stop facing my desk towards the wall but I must keep wires out of reach of my little one. I have everything tied up neatly but she likes to unplug things


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01579_zpsxtffkc9a.jpg.html


That is a great way of getting rid of the cables. My desktop is on the desk and I am struggling to get rid of the cables behind the computer. My new desk will have a cable hole right behind the desktop so I can route the cables below/behind the desk and you gave me an idea how to improve on that


----------



## brazilianloser

Cool Idea and all but to be sincere there are probably a dozen ways you could have gone about it that would still look clean and not hide your pc inside a wooden box under your desk. But still though cool idea.


----------



## mtrx

Some more desk evolution. ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> If you are referring to my pictures @Danzle then I used this Tripp Lite Right Angle. I still got both my and the lady's computer going directly into the wall but everything else goes in the strip. The cable on it is super long but I just routed along with everything else and it was no problem.
> 
> Still got some clean up to do and a few things to bring out of hiding but for today the work is done.


Out of sheer curiosity, did you go with one counter/table top or two to get the black/silver look?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, did you go with one counter/table top or two to get the black/silver look?


That is one counter top per desk. Its an older model no longer in production by Ikea.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> 
> Some more desk evolution. ?


Looks great, very clean. Which controller is that and does it come with that stand? Whats the point of that tiny screen below your center screen? Any use for that?


----------



## Sazexa

Some small updates left, then I'm done for a while I suppose. Might upgrade my headphones to either Sennheiser HD 800's or Fostex TH900's. Two completely different headphones. lol Will change my case to silver instead of black. Might get a mouse matt. And that's probably it for now. Maybe a new mouse too, but that's undecided.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> That is one counter top per desk. Its an older model no longer in production by Ikea.


Many thanks for the info. Pity they discontinued it because the black and silver is rather gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Some small updates left, then I'm done for a while I suppose. Might upgrade my headphones to either Sennheiser HD 800's or Fostex TH900's. Two completely different headphones. lol Will change my case to silver instead of black. Might get a mouse matt. And that's probably it for now. Maybe a new mouse too, but that's undecided.


Man that is one sexy desk setup! Got a silly question/favour to ask... Any chance you have a picture where the chair is right against the desk, and if so do the arms go under the table top? My husband is rather curious (and it will help out with us planning to upgrade our own desks in a few weeks)


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks for the info. Pity they discontinued it because the black and silver is rather gorgeous.
> Man that is one sexy desk setup! Got a silly question/favour to ask... Any chance you have a picture where the chair is right against the desk, and if so do the arms go under the table top? My husband is rather curious (and it will help out with us planning to upgrade our own desks in a few weeks)


I don't have any picture, but, chair height is fully adjustable, and the arm-rest height is also adjustable. So, you can pretty much make it fit under any useable desk height when tucked away. Mine will fit tucked away under the desk, as I usually don't even use the arm rests, I keep them down low. I use the arm rests most often when playing with my controller. As for recommendation, my fiance bought me this chair and it was worth every penny she spent on it. It's very comfortable, has a good build quality, and if the person who uses it is into cars at all they'll appreciate the design quite a bit.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I don't have any picture, but, chair height is fully adjustable, and the arm-rest height is also adjustable. So, you can pretty much make it fit under any useable desk height when tucked away. Mine will fit tucked away under the desk, as I usually don't even use the arm rests, I keep them down low. I use the arm rests most often when playing with my controller. As for recommendation, my fiance bought me this chair and it was worth every penny she spent on it. It's very comfortable, has a good build quality, and if the person who uses it is into cars at all they'll appreciate the design quite a bit.


Definitely great to hear, many thanks! My hubby and I are also contemplating the DXRacer chairs, but probably the kings just because of wide shoulders and hips.

I'm also curious... Did you wind up going with a countertop for the top of the desk, or one of Ikea's desk tops?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks for the info. Pity they discontinued it because the black and silver is rather gorgeous.


Yeah wanted a third one but when we went the last time they no longer had them...and their new stuff is not as appealing.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely great to hear, many thanks! My hubby and I are also contemplating the DXRacer chairs, but probably the kings just because of wide shoulders and hips.
> 
> I'm also curious... Did you wind up going with a countertop for the top of the desk, or one of Ikea's desk tops?


Any time! The desk is made of Ikea's ALEX side pieces/drawer units, and Ikea's Linnmon table top. The table top is the 78" wide selection.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah wanted a third one but when we went the last time they no longer had them...and their new stuff is not as appealing.


I have a tendency to agree with such regarding their new products. A recent example for me is the EXPEDIT vs KALLAX... I just can't get with the new KALLAX units, it's like they're just a touch too... "off".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Any time! The desk is made of Ikea's ALEX side pieces/drawer units, and Ikea's Linnmon table top. The table top is the 78" wide selection.


I've been eyeing up those ALEX drawer units as a few of those on OCN's benching team bought the larger ones to store some gear, and they just seem so useful for storing all the various extra little things one might want near a desk. Interesting to see that I should technically be able to fit the screen selection I eventually want on there too (two 27" and a 34" ultrawide). Your setup also made me pretty much stop caring that Schiit products are usually only available in silver, since they look rather nice on your setup ^_^


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have a tendency to agree with such regarding their new products. A recent example for me is the EXPEDIT vs KALLAX... I just can't get with the new KALLAX units, it's like they're just a touch too... "off".
> I've been eyeing up those ALEX drawer units as a few of those on OCN's benching team bought the larger ones to store some gear, and they just seem so useful for storing all the various extra little things one might want near a desk. Interesting to see that I should technically be able to fit the screen selection I eventually want on there too (two 27" and a 34" ultrawide). Your setup also made me pretty much stop caring that Schiit products are usually only available in silver, since they look rather nice on your setup ^_^


Glad I was able to be so helpful in one picture! My Schiit products are nice. I actually may have damaged my DAC and need to repair it, but overall I think they're worth the price. And if you are into Audi but on a budget, the Magni/Modi is a great combination.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great, very clean. Which controller is that and does it come with that stand? Whats the point of that tiny screen below your center screen? Any use for that?


Thanks. It's an Xbox One Elite Controller and the stand/battery pack is by PowerA.

The small Linx tablet usually serves as my Twitch chat or diagnostics screen.


----------



## maynard14




----------



## readbeard308

Did a little updating since the last time I posted. Nothing super crazy, but I love it.


----------



## DiaSin

Might as well post another pic now that I got my new keyboard. Cougar Attack 2, with MX Blacks, half price on a newegg flash sale. I kind of wish I had gotten the one with the blues though... I'm not sure I like linear switches, although I like the weight of these, since I was used to the Black Alps in my old board. I just miss the tactile bump.

I saved this as a very large image, about 2000px high. Just a heads up if you do "view original" for those on mobile.


----------



## funfordcobra

Added an office video to my channel. Check it out you like.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Added an office video to my channel. Check it out you like.


That's crazy! I commented on your video about the Acer X34 issues when it came out... such a small world


----------



## funfordcobra

Hehe cool man. I ended up erasing that one since they did finally acknowledge it and fixed it.


----------



## methadon36

New setup at my new place.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> New setup at my new place.


Looks nice, how easy is it to install monitor wall moints thinking of getting some. You game on the small screen? Just trying to figure out how you with your feet below the desk and use the big screen without twisting your neck.


----------



## methadon36

If I am playing FPS I will use the small 144hz screen, if Anything else I will with the 39in 4k screen and move the displays as I see fit. And the wall mounts are easy. Now Since for whatever reason the new place I moved into uses metal studs and not wood I thought it would be an issue with the screws mounts but it worked out fine using a cordless drill and a small bit. I still need to lay out the rest of the LED accent lighting and other small stuff.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> New setup at my new place.


That is beautiful, the LEDs look perfect! Nothing like getting lost in some heavy gaming in a dark LED lit room!


----------



## methadon36

Thanks!! The wire management was a Major PITA since I am renting I can't get into the walls..Took me longer to do the wiring that then the entire room setup. Had issues with my Dac and tube amp having noise issues so I had to get a Dac with an optical connection and it solved the issues.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


That is awesome, if I had the space I would definitely love to set up a little music production station!
If only my office was bigger....


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> That is awesome, if I had the space I would definitely love to set up a little music production station!
> If only my office was bigger....


Thank you - you don't need a lot to start making music. Software is the starting point - the rest comes later.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Software is also convenient, and usually less expensive too even for the good ones.

And then your favourite company comes out with a teaser for a hopefully massive synthesizer called the MatrixBrute.... So hope it's what it seems it will be.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> New setup at my new place.


Funny thing about working at Office Depot.. I start recognizing furniture and printers in peoples pics. That desk is from the realspace magellan collection right? I've been eying that thing at work for ages, the hutch too.


----------



## methadon36

Yes DiaSin you are correct! I actually shopped around for weeks looking for a desk to fit my Corsair air 540 case. When I saw this desk I saw the pull out draw for the printer on the left I Had to go down to the depot and take some measurements first and then traveled 40 miles to pick it up at another location. Then I had modify the printer draw by lowering it 5 inches but it worked out. Now I have a full open desk and a good spot for the case. and even being inside the desk the temps are no different then being on top of the desk.


----------



## Alpina 7

Check this out

via GIPHY


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Check this out
> 
> via GIPHY


Don't have rough sex with a large girl on that bed


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Check this out
> 
> via GIPHY


This is just beyond awesome! lol


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Don't have rough sex with a large girl on that bed


Or drop the bed.


----------



## Kittencake

temp till i move into the new place...


----------



## Midi-Fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> Haven't touched the hardware in this over five year old station, but just redid the cables (it wasn't really messy to begin with, but hey!)
> I don't play anything, so no need to upgrade parts (yet). Strictly used as a coding machine, and as a time waster.


yo! wallpapers link?


----------



## Midi-Fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Some small updates left, then I'm done for a while I suppose. Might upgrade my headphones to either Sennheiser HD 800's or Fostex TH900's. Two completely different headphones. lol Will change my case to silver instead of black. Might get a mouse matt. And that's probably it for now. Maybe a new mouse too, but that's undecided.


name of the desk bro?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midi-Fighter*
> 
> name of the desk bro?


It's from Ikea. The table-top piece is a Linnmon, 78" wide. The two side pieces are ALEX drawer units.


----------



## Efnita

Not a finished setup but a desk design I am working on. The desk will be build out of MDF. I hate wires so I am looking to have a desk build that hides them as much as possible.

Below the desk there is a board (with doors) behind which I have the sockets and internet connection. The desktop will be on the table to show of my watercooling and will have a hole for routing the cables below the desk.

There also will be a board behind the dual 27inch monitors set roughly 3' inch from the wall. Wires for the monitor and peripherals will be routed behind the board and exit behind the centre monitor. I might get some monitor arms at a later stage.

Above the desk is a set of cabinets for storage, there are lights below the cabinets too.

Plan on finalizing the design this week. If any of you have some cool ideas let me know and I might be able to add them.


----------



## Nukemaster

Well that is going to be something to see.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Check this out


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> wow that's over-engineering at it's finest. Those rising computer screens from underneath a fold-up bed is completely unnecessary. In college we'd just build lofts similar to this image for the dorm rooms. Plenty of room for sex and computers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No one cared bringing hammer and wood into the dorms? That's something I probably would do but never forced to live in dorms.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> No one cared bringing hammer and wood into the dorms? That's something I probably would do but never forced to live in dorms.


why would they care? Many universities require first-year students to stay in dorms so they're not really given a choice. For example, MIT (yes, that MIT) requires first year students to stay in dorms.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> why would they care? Many universities require first-year students to stay in dorms so they're not really given a choice. For example, MIT (yes, that MIT) requires first year students to stay in dorms.


Because people are weird. That's why I picked one that didn't have that rule.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *readbeard308*
> 
> Did a little updating since the last time I posted. Nothing super crazy, but I love it.


i like it too.
is that monitor stand designed to have 4 monitors on it? I have a 3 monitor stand, but the main vertical support column looks more than strong enough to be extended to hold a fourth monitor up the top. Did you do something like that with a 3monitor stand, or is it designed for 4?


----------



## readbeard308

Actually, at the moment I'm using the factory monitor stands and the tv is wall mounted just above the monitors.


----------



## Tenaji

I chopped up an old corner desk that's been sitting in this room for goodness knows how long. It never really served a proper function apart from storage so I may as well turn it into a dedicated desk right?


----------



## oats2012

I don't know about any other engineers lurking here on OCN.... But I wouldn't get on that bed if you paid me my months salary early lol.

looks cool but fundamentally flawed design - specifically in the bed to main frame K frame style connections...lots of weird asymmetrical torque being put towards that one side

Bravo and A+ for effort in all seriousness. Please don't be surprised if it fails though/ please reinforce the bed portion to main frame.


----------



## adamski07

2016 Battlestation update!










Details:


http://imgur.com/GeWUK


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 2016 Battlestation update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GeWUK


That is pretty slick indeed.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I don't know about any other engineers lurking here on OCN.... But I wouldn't get on that bed if you paid me my months salary early lol.
> 
> looks cool but fundamentally flawed design - specifically in the bed to main frame K frame style connections...lots of weird asymmetrical torque being put towards that one side
> 
> Bravo and A+ for effort in all seriousness. Please don't be surprised if it fails though/ please reinforce the bed portion to main frame.


What I wonder is, how do you get into the bed to begin with. Especially if you had something to drink? How about if you both had something to drink and you go back to your place for some fun? I can see that going wrong in so many ways


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 2016 Battlestation update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GeWUK


Yeah that looks very sweet. You keep the Hotas on the desk when using it? I have one and played some Elite Dangerous with it but find having it on the desk sub-optimal. Best would be put it a bit lower (attached to your chair or something)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> That is pretty slick indeed.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Yeah that looks very sweet. You keep the Hotas on the desk when using it? I have one and played some Elite Dangerous with it but find having it on the desk sub-optimal. Best would be put it a bit lower (attached to your chair or something)


I do not have any way to attach it to my chair so instead I sit as high as I could and as close as I could be to the controllers. Works fine, but I am also planning to build my flying/driving sim cockpit in the future.


----------



## caliking420

Haven't posted any new pics since the upgrade.






Ignore the rats nest under the table. I still need to tidy that up


----------



## 17mayis

Got my new 40 inch philips 4k monitor this thing is huge but awesome


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> Got my new 40 inch philips 4k monitor this thing is huge but awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How much, Link to product page or Amazon listing?


----------



## Gunfire

After a quick check from his sig rig..

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-BDM4065UC-Resolution-Speakers-DisplayPort/dp/B00SCX78JS


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> After a quick check from his sig rig..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Philips-BDM4065UC-Resolution-Speakers-DisplayPort/dp/B00SCX78JS


Thank you... on my phone so yeah... about that.


----------



## 17mayis

I bought from scan.uk for £520 here is the amazon link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-BDM4065UC-40-Inch-Monitor-5000/dp/B00OO9YWR0


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Thank you... on my phone so yeah... about that.


Your excuse is acceptable, for now.


----------



## brazilianloser

Compared to some good Korean brands out there 800 bucks seems a bit high. But I guess having a warranty on a product would validate that extra few hundred bucks.


----------



## greywarden

you get what you pay for. Phillips is a major brand with (most likely) better QC.

So did you use DP and was it as simple to set up as the internet has led me to believe? @17mayis


----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

I had a 40inch Philips TV for a monitor but sold it...felt the extra height over a 34inch wasn't useable and just caused more issues than it was worth.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> Got my new 40 inch philips 4k monitor this thing is huge but awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that chair, where did you get it?


----------



## Tekku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> I bought from scan.uk for £520 here is the amazon link
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-BDM4065UC-40-Inch-Monitor-5000/dp/B00OO9YWR0


Sorry for the offtopic just a question.

Would my Nvidia GTX 670 handle this monitor at 60Hz trought the DP ?
And can I play games in 1080p without weird scaling since theoretical this is just 4x 1080p?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekku*
> 
> Sorry for the offtopic just a question.
> 
> Would my Nvidia GTX 670 handle this monitor at 60Hz trought the DP ?
> And can I play games in 1080p without weird scaling since theoretical this is just 4x 1080p?


1st question: probably not unless the game had extremely low graphic settings.
2nd question: While 4k is mathematically 4x1080p, you'll still have scaling issues. They won't be horrific, but it won't look as sharp as a true 1080 monitor would. Couple that with the fact that it's a huge 40" monitor, and you probably won't be too happy.

tl;dr: GTX670 doesn't have enough oomph for 4k, and running any monitor at less than it's native resolution won't look good.


----------



## Tekku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 1st question: probably not unless the game had extremely low graphic settings.
> 2nd question: While 4k is mathematically 4x1080p, you'll still have scaling issues. They won't be horrific, but it won't look as sharp as a true 1080 monitor would. Couple that with the fact that it's a huge 40" monitor, and you probably won't be too happy.
> 
> tl;dr: GTX670 doesn't have enough oomph for 4k, and running any monitor at less than it's native resolution won't look good.


My first question is can the display port on my GFX handle the 4k at 60Hz, not about FPS I know it will not handle any game in high settings with high FPS.

I thought that the 4k it's the perfect 4x 1080p so if I re-scaled the games to 1080p we should not see anything strange theoretical?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekku*
> 
> My first question is can the display port on my GFX handle the 4k at 60Hz, not about FPS I know it will not handle any game in high settings with high FPS.
> 
> I thought that the 4k it's the perfect 4x 1080p so if I re-scaled the games to 1080p we should not see anything strange theoretical?


It doesn't look bad, but since you're basically making four pixels act like one, you'll notice it to some degree. I'm on a 28" 4K, and doing 1080p on it I can tell a difference. Not a huge one, but definitely not as clear as native.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 2016 Battlestation update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GeWUK


Looking good. That is a lot of "clutter" on the desk but it still maintains a clean look. All of those keyboards look amazing. Great choices on the boards and keycaps!


----------



## 17mayis

was really easy everything was in the box vga hdmi and DP i'm using the DP one to get 60 hz plug and play thats it.


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I like that chair, where did you get it?


http://www.rs-direct.co.uk/store/product.php?id_product=728


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *17mayis*
> 
> http://www.rs-direct.co.uk/store/product.php?id_product=728


I like the look of it a lot. The price is right too. The one caveat I have with it are no arm rests, but its a racing chair so that's not its aim at all. Not bad


----------



## Danzle

Cleaned up my shelf-wall and boxed up all the assassin's creed figures to sell them away. A lot of free space now for more waifu!







(Ignore the dustbbusters)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The posters are there to cover some ugly painting errors up~ In a couple of hours i should receive my "Saber Maid Ver. R" which i shoot for a super awesome price and hope that she isn't a fake one. After selling my S7 EDGE i should be able to buy some better LED and maybe find glass sheds to box the shelf somehow!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntoxicatedPuma*
> 
> I had a 40inch Philips TV for a monitor but sold it...felt the extra height over a 34inch wasn't useable and just caused more issues than it was worth.


care to elaborate? i had a 48" curved samsung js9000 and i love it, it was beautiful, but for the life of me couldn't get it to do 60hz with dual 980ti. That's why i moved down to the 1440p 144hz, and why i've been considering the phillips for a while, the whole dp 1.2 mst 60hz thing


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> care to elaborate? i had a 48" curved samsung js9000 and i love it, it was beautiful, but for the life of me couldn't get it to do 60hz with dual 980ti. That's why i moved down to the 1440p 144hz, and why i've been considering the phillips for a while, the whole dp 1.2 mst 60hz thing


Some people find two, three monitors overkill and unusable. I like to think that size of a monitor and resolution is something that will be usable on a person to person basis. What might have been unusable for him can be the cherry of the cake for you. Shouldn't be listening to people talk about such things. Just test it out if it's the thing for you and go from there.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Some people find two, three monitors overkill and unusable. I like to think that size of a monitor and resolution is something that will be usable on a person to person basis. What might have been unusable for him can be the cherry of the cake for you. Shouldn't be listening to people talk about such things. Just test it out if it's the thing for you and go from there.


Monitors are subjective. Some people swear by 4k, some couldn't live without 144hz, and smart people prefer 21:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Monitors are subjective. Some people swear by 4k, some couldn't live without 144hz, and smart people prefer 21:9 aspect ratio.


Basically my point. Just like audio, size of monitors are subjective. Other aspects of the monitor not so much but size yeah.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's very subjective, as I prefer having 2 24" (23.6") monitors rather than one large one mainly due to having the ability to multitask with dual monitors. Now I would love to upgrade to 144hz in 1080p or even 1440p since I don't have the need for 4K on my rig just yet (soon I probably will just not now)


----------



## G33K

I like multiple monitors for multitasking, and if I can, to have copies of the same one.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I honestly can't wait to get my paws on a 27/34/27 setup... Get a nice wide view for movies and games (or whatever I'm primarily working in) and then two side monitors for doing various other things. It will be glorious because. Two 21.5" displays at 1080p just aren't enough.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## IntoxicatedPuma

My girlfriends setup for now. The desk got a broken shelf so we are replacing that next week.

She likes small and clean so I need to do some cable management after we get the shelf replaced.


----------



## NKrader




----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


what kind of lighting are you using in these pics? ive been looking for some UV/Purple lighting to go around my desk but cant find anything looks quality


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> what kind of lighting are you using in these pics? ive been looking for some UV/Purple lighting to go around my desk but cant find anything looks quality


I got all of the lights from ikea.









My main desk uses these:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

Side desk:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60192355/

Disco ball:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40240927/


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Monitors are subjective. Some people swear by 4k, some couldn't live without 144hz, and smart people prefer 21:9 aspect ratio.


LOL...I just picked up a 21:9 LG 25UM57 and I do like it a lot.


----------



## Jester435

Finally got around to cleaning this up and getting proper speaker stands, so tweeters are at ear level













I am debating having this desk built in Dark Walnut with black/dark pipe. (not from etsy, but locally) That way my full corner is taken up and I can get a media stand for the other wall.


This is my work laptop Sager in sig.


Any thoughts, comments, questions, or tips are greatly appreciated. This setup is always a work in progress, so be kind.

Thanks


----------



## chartiet

That Industrial Pipe desk looks sweet! I'm no expert but $650 seems cheap.?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> That Industrial Pipe desk looks sweet! I'm no expert but $650 seems cheap.?


Any desk that is over 200 bucks is not cheap...


----------



## chartiet

I meant a good price for a well built sturdy desk. ~Most <$200 desks are "cheap" POS's.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I meant a good price for a well built sturdy desk. ~Most <$200 desks are "cheap" POS's.


Well if you good at small projects then a trip to Home Depot and Lowes for wood and screws and one trip to Ikea will get ya a desk just as good if not better for 200 if not less... or you can just go full Ikea as many others have and get a kitchen counter top and put on top of their desk legs and once again spend less then 200 for a good desk. Been rocking mine for about a year and half now and no problems at all.



Each countertop cost me about 79, legs were dirt cheap... alex drawer is 49 i think... made some modifications and added a few things but even then 250 tops. Hence my point 650 bucks is a lot of money for a desk. If you know where to look for.
And don't take me wrong... that desk looks darn good but not 650 good.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well if you good at small projects then a trip to Home Depot and Lowes for wood and screws and one trip to Ikea will get ya a desk just as good if not better for 200 if not less... or you can just go full Ikea as many others have and get a kitchen counter top and put on top of their desk legs and once again spend less then 200 for a good desk. Been rocking mine for about a year and half now and no problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Each countertop cost me about 79, legs were dirt cheap... alex drawer is 49 i think... made some modifications and added a few things but even then 250 tops. Hence my point 650 bucks is a lot of money for a desk. If you know where to look for.


Point understood


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well if you good at small projects then a trip to Home Depot and Lowes for wood and screws and one trip to Ikea will get ya a desk just as good if not better for 200 if not less... or you can just go full Ikea as many others have and get a kitchen counter top and put on top of their desk legs and once again spend less then 200 for a good desk. Been rocking mine for about a year and half now and no problems at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each countertop cost me about 79, legs were dirt cheap... alex drawer is 49 i think... made some modifications and added a few things but even then 250 tops. Hence my point 650 bucks is a lot of money for a desk. If you know where to look for.
> And don't take me wrong... that desk looks darn good but not 650 good.


The difference is quality of countertop material. I would rather spend $600 for actual walnut then inferior countertop material. Ikea stuff is great if you want to save money, but I want a desk that is nicer and looks high quality.

@chartiet yes that is a very good price because that is just for one side. that desk on etsy is about $1,200, but locally I can have it built for $600 with reclaimed dark walnut which will look similar to my hand scraped walnut floors on my main level.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well if you good at small projects then a trip to Home Depot and Lowes for wood and screws and one trip to Ikea will get ya a desk just as good if not better for 200 if not less... or you can just go full Ikea as many others have and get a kitchen counter top and put on top of their desk legs and once again spend less then 200 for a good desk. Been rocking mine for about a year and half now and no problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Each countertop cost me about 79, legs were dirt cheap... alex drawer is 49 i think... made some modifications and added a few things but even then 250 tops. Hence my point 650 bucks is a lot of money for a desk. If you know where to look for.
> And don't take me wrong... that desk looks darn good but not 650 good.


I agree. I built our (hubby's and mine) new desk in our living room with two 8' countertops, three Alex drawer units, and four of the cheap black legs for..... $436.80 CAD including GST. I'm fairly certain i wound up spending more on the monitor arms and chairs than I did the desk







No pictures yet since I haven't fully put the living room back together again *laughs nervously*


----------



## Remix65

that desk doesn't look $650. if i were to spend $600+ on a desk it would probably only be the ergotron class+ height adjust desks.
at $300+ i would just rather make my own desk. or get something from craigslist. someone's selling a better desk than that $650 for under $200. even $200 is on the high side. and you can always minwax it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> that desk doesn't look $650. if i were to spend $600+ on a desk it would probably only be the ergotron class+ height adjust desks.
> at $300+ i would just rather make my own desk. or get something from craigslist. someone's selling a better desk than that $650 for under $200. even $200 is on the high side. and you can always minwax it.


I can believe the price if those tops are actually walnut, they're probably ~$450 unfinished by themselves. The metal base is probably another $100. Add another $100 for finishing, painting, etc and $650 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Jester435

I found a retired guy who mostly makes lamps and other smaller items, but has made desks in the past. He said the Pipe items are getting really popular and he does it to just stay busy. Yeah when he told me how much the walnut instead of douglas fir was. I thought I was stealing it from him!

@Remix65 it is all personal preference and how individuals want things to look. Are their cheaper desk options. "Absoultely" I am probably much older than you and at a different point in my life.


----------



## Azefore

Save money/time on the piping and get T clamps for a similar look:


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Save money/time on the piping and get T clamps for a similar look:


is that a diy job? how much was that?
i can believe that's a $650+ job just based on it's "look", size and delivery.

my ultimate desk that i dreamed of for a while was the ergotron workfit-d desk.



like it for the stand feature. under $800 shipped.

========

i'm not (we're not) the one to judge on what people spend on what they like considering we spend thousands on computer parts but i'm just saying... $650 can get you one hell of a desk if you can build one. or just get some real deal off craigslist.

i got a 5ftx33 inch glass window from habitat for humanity a few months ago to build a desk but gave up. i got some ikea legs for cheap but sold them. i forgot i had the glass window.
which reminds me i have to get that project going. wanted to build my see through desk with the pc under it.

glass window $20
4 ikea legs $6.


----------



## cones

I'm not to sure why everyone is so surprised a desk like that would be so expensive. The wood would cost at least $200, the tubing and connections probably $100, then you need some sort of finish $50, misc things i'd say around $100. All that is $450 so that leaves $200. If that took say 10 hours to make you would be making less than $20 an hour. If you include your time in there you didn't make any profit from that $650 desk. You would be breaking even or losing money unless you did a couple at once and got things for cheap.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> is that a diy job? how much was that?
> i can believe that's a $650+ job just based on it's "look", size and delivery.


On phone so can't reply in length easily but it's not mine, there's a blog post on the build. I looked at the wood provider and each top probably costs ~$350-$500 each since its 2.25" thick but no other measurements given, legs ballpark $100 or easily less for each section.

Go for 1-1.5" wood, same legs and you could probably do it for $350 for a single desk, would just need to stain to preference and clearcoat it if you want


----------



## brazilianloser

Well final update to our little media room prior to our incoming move in May.

My and the ladies' setup.


And my setup on its own.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Save money/time on the piping and get T clamps for a similar look:


I second the DIY question. If so, where did you get the materials? This is basically what I'm looking for right now.


----------



## Alpina 7

im actually looking for a nice desk under 300$ right now. any suggestions ?

something that can fit 2 27'" monitors.. a printer key board mouse etc..


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im actually looking for a nice desk under 300$ right now. any suggestions ?
> 
> something that can fit 2 27'" monitors.. a printer key board mouse etc..


I won a Ikea Bekant and i really like it. With 300$ you could buy the version with the desklift.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I won a Ikea Bekant and i really like it. With 300$ you could buy the version with the desklift.


got a link to one?


----------



## Danzle

Those aren't Bekant but have cranks for the lifting:

http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/S29084966/
http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/S49084965/

The Bekant Series should have one with crank and one with electric motor and in different sizes, shapes and colours but it's double your budget.

http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/S19022262/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im actually looking for a nice desk under 300$ right now. any suggestions ?
> 
> something that can fit 2 27'" monitors.. a printer key board mouse etc..


There's also the option of a countertop (in 6' or 8' lenght) with two Alex drawer units and then an extra leg or two in the back, and then a pack of L-brackets with screws if you want it really secure. Even with Canadian dollars such wouldn't be $300 ($160 CAD for the drawer units, $80 CAD for the 8' countertop, $3.25 CAD for the L-brackets, plus taxes). I'd link to actual model names and whatnot, but currently on mobile.

My half of our 16' desk has my benching rig, 11x15" sketchbook (and some of the markers and pens), two 21.5" monitors on arms, my keyboard and mouse, not to mention my Phantom 820.... And still a good amount of room for headphones, a desktop microphone, a spot for a mug of coffee, and a spot for a can of pop/soda as well. If I rearranged a few things I could probably do some work on Games Workshop miniatures as well (a squad of ten for 40k or a vehicle as an example - potentially even a full squad of twenty, with paint pots and whatnot)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I second the DIY question. If so, where did you get the materials? This is basically what I'm looking for right now.


Build Log: http://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/blog/massive-u-shaped-butcher-block-work-bench-with-matching-shelf/

Butcher Block used in build: http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/360100


----------



## Kiros

I've actually lowered the monitors a fair bit after I took this picture


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Build Log: http://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/blog/massive-u-shaped-butcher-block-work-bench-with-matching-shelf/
> 
> Butcher Block used in build: http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/360100


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## DarthBaggins

not bad prices on butcher block


----------



## Remix65

i think butcher blocks are unnecessary and overkill for IT use. i won't even say overkill just totally unnecessary.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/work-benches/components/legs-shelves/adjustable-height-27-7-8-to-35-3-8-leg-30-benches-2?infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=Cj0KEQjwiKS3BRCU-7XQ75Te3NoBEiQAA2t_xJcd3Xdqkk4fbGj-TNy2lAuk5auy6k270sOK8yl4GEwaAt1z8P8HAQ

http://www.healthyposturestore.com/desks/sit-stand-desks/height-adjustable-table-desk-frame-only/

https://www.avidergo.com/cart/product.php?productid=140

http://www.ergodirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=16245

the good thing with sites like overstock is shipping for large items isn't out there: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bestar-Connexion-L-Desk-including-Electric-Height-Adjustable-Table-/301851908837?var=&hash=item4647c69ae5:m:m-7v_2M6tFQhnUyUhDLGYiQ


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i think butcher blocks are unnecessary and overkill for IT use. i won't even say overkill just totally unnecessary.


The joy of preference, especially here on OCN, where as we all know overkill and the unnecessary are a necessity

I personally love the look, feel, and strength of wood for desk applications. I have a black ikea countertop, 8', for mine but originally wanted the butcher block they had until they made me wait for something that was OOS, offered the other countertop for free and I took it. Thinking of changing very soon to their new grains/variants or find something else local.

Top is my setup 4 years ago, going to switch to the bottom sometime soon with a Predator X34/ASUS/Other brand equivalent instead and change out the legs to the the T-clamps


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Next time I get a countertop from Ikea... Oh wait, screw that, I waited forty five minutes for two counters last time, I'll just get a custom one off shop that's local to make me some butcher block. Can't complain about how my desk looks right now though, as I do like it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Next time I get a countertop from Ikea... Oh wait, screw that, I waited forty five minutes for two counters last time, I'll just get a custom one off shop that's local to make me some butcher block. Can't complain about how my desk looks right now though, as I do like it.


Man your Ikea is probably no good then... when I got my two back some times by the time we made it to the pickup portion they were ready to go... But I wasn't expecting how heavy they were and I had only my wife with me... so that was no fun.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Man your Ikea is probably no good then... when I got my two back some times by the time we made it to the pickup portion they were ready to go... But I wasn't expecting how heavy they were and I had only my wife with me... so that was no fun.


Nah, was just luck of the draw - there were something like ten orders ahead of mine to be picked, and four of them were full kitchen cabinet sets.... One of them was four carts worth of small parts. Next time I'll make sure there's plenty of time


----------



## VenG3ance

Very basic. Wanting a 27'' moniter soon, This 23'' is testing my patience. Got this desk for $69 from office works here in AUS, couldn't complain


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> Very basic. *Wanting a 27'' moniter* soon, This 23'' is testing my patience. Got this desk for $69 from office works here in AUS, couldn't complain
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Get a 3440x1440p Monitor.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 3440x1440p Monitor.


Alright, this made my day.


----------



## Robilar

Hey isn't that the guy who rolled around on a floor with a little girl in a Sia video and pretended that Megan Fox was in to him in Transformers?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 3440x1440p Monitor.


I second what Mironccr345 says...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Get this.



just Look at it. Its amazing.


----------



## grazz1984

Not as good as most setup on here and i need to sort my cables out but it does me


----------



## Danzle

Cleaned up my cables quiet a bit. Only lan, power cords and the sub visible! I also replaced that 2x2 expedite cube with the vittsjö shelf so i have more vertical options and can access my windows.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I postest my redesigned anime wall in the anime/manga thread for those who carre.


----------



## grazz1984

that is one fluffy carpet


----------



## Danzle

oh yes, it is! My feet like it.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I personally love the look, feel, and strength of wood for desk applications. I have a black ikea countertop, 8', for mine but originally wanted the butcher block they had until they made me wait for something that was OOS, offered the other countertop for free and I took it. Thinking of changing very soon to their new grains/variants or find something else local.
> 
> Top is my setup 4 years ago, going to switch to the bottom sometime soon with a Predator X34/ASUS/Other brand equivalent instead and change out the legs to the the T-clamps


What are those plants? I'm loving it... I'm trying to figure out some plants for my room... But I have low light...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I personally love the look, feel, and strength of wood for desk applications. I have a black ikea countertop, 8', for mine but originally wanted the butcher block they had until they made me wait for something that was OOS, offered the other countertop for free and I took it. Thinking of changing very soon to their new grains/variants or find something else local.
> 
> Top is my setup 4 years ago, going to switch to the bottom sometime soon with a Predator X34/ASUS/Other brand equivalent instead and change out the legs to the the T-clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those plants? I'm loving it... I'm trying to figure out some plants for my room... But I have low light...
Click to expand...

Looks like Pothos Pearl and Jade plant.


http://www.pernellgerver.com/pothospearlandjade.htm
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ep441
http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/44/3/824.full


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> What are those plants? I'm loving it... I'm trying to figure out some plants for my room... But I have low light...


A cactus is pretty simple.


----------



## Johnatan8

Aren't they intended for extra bright environment just like they have in desert ?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Aren't they intended for extra bright environment just like they have in desert ?


Probably I was just thinking of if you forget to water it it probably won't die.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well having fun calibrating my monitors as I was relieved to have found my trusty Spyder 3 Pro today







now thinking of upgrading to the 5. (I've had my 3 for nearly 8 years now)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Cleaned up a tad around the desks, a lot of dust and added my old NZXT Respire T40 to the wall lol. Have a couple old AMD and Intel heat sinks I plan on mounting to the wall as well.


----------



## Polska

My current humble setup. Looking for a new desk for some more real estate. Have thoughts of adding a 3rd monitor to the setup, but feel like it would be too much (would definitely require a desk change, unless was above the other 2)

I have also been thinking maybe I should find some stand/platform for the speakers to get them out of the way and put them behind the monitors. Thoughts?

The place I put this desk is kind of the limiting factor. I may have to relocate my computer setup to a different room/area to accomodate a bigger desk.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> What are those plants? I'm loving it... I'm trying to figure out some plants for my room... But I have low light...


Maybe it is food, like a snack for vegatarians or something.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> Maybe it is food, like a snack for vegatarians or something.












Just imagining him eating his "snack" during gaming,


----------



## Baelog

So I finally decided to go for a mechanical keyboard. Chose the RomerG from Logitech as they were the best switches for my needs (I don't smash the keys all the way down); and what a difference!!!









Since I cant match the colours of every peripheral (every led is different; soundcard is red, mouse is blue, speakers' is orange, monitor is white and cabinet fan is blue) i decided to use a colourful scheme on the G410. Looks funky but hey, if it can do it, why not...

Everything is Ikea furniture, only the monitor mount and desk mat are not.


----------



## Dkmack

My spot


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagining him eating his "snack" during gaming,


And not by plucking off individual leaves either, he just picks up the plant pot and goes at it like a giraffe.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> And not by plucking off individual leaves either, he just picks up the plant pot and goes at it like a giraffe.


Damn, i read this during work and started laughing like a ****** donkey!


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> And not by plucking off individual leaves either, he just picks up the plant pot and goes at it like a giraffe.


Check the picture for bite marks.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> And not by plucking off individual leaves either, he just picks up the plant pot and goes at it like a giraffe.


Would be fun if they actually had sadles for giraffes, so we could use them as officechairs during ARK..


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> So I finally decided to go for a mechanical keyboard. Chose the RomerG from Logitech as they were the best switches for my needs (I don't smash the keys all the way down); and what a difference!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I cant match the colours of every peripheral (every led is different; soundcard is red, mouse is blue, speakers' is orange, monitor is white and cabinet fan is blue) i decided to use a colourful scheme on the G410. Looks funky but hey, if it can do it, why not...
> 
> Everything is Ikea furniture, only the monitor mount and desk mat are not.


I like it. Look fresh and creative.


----------



## AdamK47

My dump.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> My dump.


Very clean look. How come there is only the single cable running from your desktop to your desk?


----------



## AdamK47

It's multiple cables tied together to tidy things up.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Einstein invented tie-rips, what a guy!


----------



## Robilar

View from the driver's seat...

On a side note, finally figured out how to ceiling mount my 100 pound heavy bag. 4 hours of work up and down inside a 2 1'2 foot high crawlspace....

Not fun









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2739_zpsevwzfenw.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2740_zpsyphhiska.jpg.html


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Is a curved monitor more pleasant?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> Is a curved monitor more pleasant?


IMO, it depends on how large your monitor is. For example, a flat 34" feels a little odd because the edges are so far away compared to the center, while a 29" doesn't suffer from that issue. If you're gonna fork out for a 34", do yourself a favor and drop a few extra bucks for the curved. If you're looking at one of the 29" ones, don't worry about them not being curved.


----------



## Robilar

As noted above for the size, the curve makes a lot of sense. I had a 27" ROG Swift prior and a curve would have not helped immersion with the smaller screen. On a 35" I'd have to say its pretty much a necessity.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> As noted above for the size, the curve makes a lot of sense. I had a 27" ROG Swift prior and a curve would have not helped immersion with the smaller screen. On a 35" I'd have to say its pretty much a necessity.


Very nice setup :thumbup: . I'd be kinda uneasy boxing so close to the the tv tho. Shouldn't you have some sort of padding on the wall to the back of the bag?? Care to share how you mounted it? It looks clean af









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Very nice setup :thumbup: . I'd be kinda uneasy boxing so close to the the tv tho. Shouldn't you have some sort of padding on the wall to the back of the bag?? Care to share how you mounted it? It looks clean af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I noticed this aswell, bag seems soooooo close to the wall, to the point where it looks like it'd be fairly useless for the most part right there, not to mention the tv haha. Still a nice setup though, ive always wanted a ceiling mounted bag, landlord wont allow it tho


----------



## Robilar

Its much farther away than it looks. The bag is 100 pounds, it sways a bit.


----------



## Deeptek

My humble setup taken with a crappy phone.


----------



## Baelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> My humble setup taken with a crappy phone.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like this! I had blue color theme before but gave up lately haha

Cables under table could use a couple of ties tho.
How do you like that mouse? I was thinking of getting one but not sure about the shape (is it the rgb right?)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Very nice setup :thumbup: . I'd be kinda uneasy boxing so close to the the tv tho. Shouldn't you have some sort of padding on the wall to the back of the bag?? Care to share how you mounted it? It looks clean af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


It's pretty far from the wall, I'll take a pic at a different angle.

Which mount? the tv or the bag? I got pretty sneaky with both


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baelog*
> 
> I like this! I had blue color theme before but gave up lately haha
> 
> Cables under table could use a couple of ties tho.
> How do you like that mouse? I was thinking of getting one but not sure about the shape (is it the rgb right?)


Yea cables were hanging due to a peripheral swap and just didn't get it all put back in order. I love the mouse. I thought the shape was weird but when I got it out of the box I realized I was worried about nothing. Its different for sure. I was used to it after a few minutes. Its LIGHT and the optical sensor is the PWM3360 which is probably the best sensor for FPS gaming atm. Logitech G303 Apex is one of the best mice I have used to date. Looking forward to trying one of the Final Mouse mice that just came out with the same sensor in it.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's pretty far from the wall, I'll take a pic at a different angle.
> 
> Which mount? the tv or the bag? I got pretty sneaky with both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes the bag actually, not sure how it is done from the pic but it looks like you cast a section in the roof and secured the hook in that??? I dunno I'm guessing really.

The bag isn't as close to the wall as I thought and a 100 pounder shouldn't move that much. But still I'd be worried about roundhousing the tv


----------



## DrockinWV

Just got moved into my new house and set up my favorite room. Need some suggestions for painting, would like to go darker than what it currently is....thoughts?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just got moved into my new house and set up my favorite room. Need some suggestions for painting, would like to go darker than what it currently is....thoughts?


Would paint it a light grey, why not use white paint though? If you want to go darker I would change the flooring & possibly change curtains instead.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I vote for black or dark grey walls, but some argue I'm nuts


----------



## cones

Copy what's on the left monitor in the first picture.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yes the bag actually, not sure how it is done from the pic but it looks like you cast a section in the roof and secured the hook in that??? I dunno I'm guessing really.
> 
> The bag isn't as close to the wall as I thought and a 100 pounder shouldn't move that much. But still I'd be worried about roundhousing the tv


Lol, yes roundhousing my 240hz Sony Bravia would be a big booboo...

I use the bag for boxing primarily and my treadmill for cardio. I used to kickbox but my knees are not what they used to be











What I did was, the ceiling is a drop ceiling. I cut a pair of 2x10 blocks and screwed them together and then put them between the two x four joists and screwed into the block on both sides. I then cut an 8' two x four into two four foot sections and ran one down on each side of the drop ceiling joist from the floor joist above with 4 inch screws. The reason being, the drop ceiling two x fours aren't really made to take a lot of weight whereas the floor joists above can take 54 pounds per square foot. The two x fours on each side transfer most of the weight to the floor joists above and also eliminate all vibration.

Then I drilled a small channel hole up into the 4" thick block and used a big honking steel 6 inch threaded hook which i torqued into the smaller hole. At this point I could hang off of it (And I weigh 200 pounds)









Also found a nifty wall mount for my pistol









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2756_zpsoxzndjhe.jpg.html


----------



## SigTauMatt

Nice airsoft man.


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Nice airsoft man.


I didn't know Sig even made airsoft "guns"


----------



## Deeptek

Looks like a P226 replica or something. Im a sig man myself.


----------



## BabylonDown

Its not airsoft. Thats a pellet gun.


----------



## Robilar

It's a Sig Sauer P226 X-Five. Shoots .177 cal metal pellets. I was able to snag a second clip for it as well.

I wanted one that was all metal construction, CO2 powered with blowback action.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2759_zpsvro6aspo.jpg.html


----------



## Dienz

Here's my setup ... Yes, that's Razer stuff, and they've never failed me.











And since we're on the topics of guns, here is my Sig P239! I have a Sig M400 (AR) also, but it's put away.


----------



## Narokuu

Main station, its a mess im sorry, finally have a nice camera on my S7 edge, so i can take nicer pictures. i have a pair of monitors for recording music but they are on another desk at the moment. re arranging everything now that i work from home full time.



Bedside Mac Mini, for netflix, and other stuff. will be used to record music after i get my A10c pit done. 3rd desk in the room is being used for the Sim pit, but its a disaster, so ill post pictures later.


----------



## Teddybeer

My Gaming PC Room.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddybeer*
> 
> My Gaming PC Room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love all the green tying together.

I was really excited when Razer released a new mamba because that has always been the perfect shape mouse for me. I tried one but it kept cutting out on me every few minutes for a second or two (all the lights would cut out on the base and the mouse and it would stop working). I may give it another shot at some point.


----------



## Teddybeer

THX!

I havent got any problems yet with my mouse but I heard stories about people having the same problem.
Lets hope if you ever going to buy a new one it will work as it should because it's an amazing game mouse.


----------



## Elaphe

This is my setup. I hope you like it. Greetings from Spain.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elaphe*
> 
> This is my setup. I hope you like it. Greetings from Spain.


Sweet...


----------



## CJRhoades

Office/gaming den/bedroom/movie theater/concert hall

It's a little messy but that's what happens when you stuff your whole life into one small room.


----------



## FiveStarZA

Here's my little corner of the house. Made the cabinets over easter break.


----------



## brazilianloser

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> Here's my little corner of the house. Made the cabinets over easter break.






Get those wires managed and your setup will be pretty sweet.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddybeer*
> 
> My Gaming PC Room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Going out on a limb here, but I think this guy likes Razer stuff.


----------



## Teddybeer

What gave it away?


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elaphe*
> 
> This is my setup. I hope you like it. Greetings from Spain.


Wow! That's a really kickass rig. What display is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teddybeer*
> 
> What gave it away?


It looks very sharp! I like it a lot


----------



## Elaphe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Wow! That's a really kickass rig. What display is that?
> It looks very sharp! I like it a lot


It's a 42" Sony TV (KDL-42W705B). Games look great. I have another computer with a 120 hz monitor for first person shooters.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Office/gaming den/bedroom/movie theater/concert hall
> 
> It's a little messy but that's what happens when you stuff your whole life into one small room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm guessing that monitor on the left is either a old TV or a old LCD?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I'm guessing that monitor on the left is either a old TV or a old LCD?


It's an old TV, yeah. I don't have room for a big one. Someone was tossing that one so I took it and screwed it to a cheap desk clamp type VESA stand. The HDMI port is spotty and occasionally the display goes dark for a couple seconds but I don't watch much TV anyway. The built in DVD player still works ok.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> View from the driver's seat...
> 
> On a side note, finally figured out how to ceiling mount my 100 pound heavy bag. 4 hours of work up and down inside a 2 1'2 foot high crawlspace....
> 
> Not fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2739_zpsevwzfenw.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_2740_zpsyphhiska.jpg.html


I have the same chair, or it looks exactly the same from Ikea...


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> It's an old TV, yeah. I don't have room for a big one. Someone was tossing that one so I took it and screwed it to a cheap desk clamp type VESA stand. The HDMI port is spotty and occasionally the display goes dark for a couple seconds but I don't watch much TV anyway. The built in DVD player still works ok.


Free is always nice. If you really don't care about the TV that much you could glue the HDMI cable to the port if that is why it flickers.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Free is always nice. If you really don't care about the TV that much you could glue the HDMI cable to the port if that is why it flickers.


Nah the physical connection is solid, I think it's an HDCP handshake issue. Occasionally my cable box will complain that the TV isn't HDCP compliant but it fixes itself after a few seconds.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Nah the physical connection is solid, I think it's an HDCP handshake issue. Occasionally my cable box will complain that the TV isn't HDCP compliant but it fixes itself after a few seconds.


Never had any of those issues myself. Although i think most things where it would be it was stripped out.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Well, after my EVGA GTX780 Classified died on me last week EVGA sent an GTX980 SC to replace it but instead of keeping it I've decided to sell it on ebay (gone in less than 3 hours) and went for a EVGA 980Ti Classified (had some discounts on a store here in the UK to spent and didn't look back)... So here's the pictures of my game spot (nothing fancy but does the trick)...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wait they swapped out a Classified with a Superclocked? Thought they didn't jump categories like that.... High end custom to ref feels... ... Wrong.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> I have the same chair, or it looks exactly the same from Ikea...


Yes, it's IKEA. It's a decent chair but I want something more comfortable.

This is what I am looking from Serta...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/serta_zpsbc2flpwy.jpg.html


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yes, it's IKEA. It's a decent chair but I want something more comfortable.
> 
> This is what I am looking from Serta...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/serta_zpsbc2flpwy.jpg.html


I actually have that exact chair from Costco, probably the best chair I've ever owned, and I got it for $150 as well!


----------



## ozzy1925

I also have that ikea chair but i wonder how you guys prevent from sweating especially in summer?


----------



## huzzug

There was a guy a few years back who, tired of sweat ruining his gaming sessions tried what no one ever would. Yes, he went in naked, but ended up being stuck to the chair. It was popular in news at the time and you can also find a thread regarding it. Leather man, Leather !!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> There was a guy a few years back who, tired of sweat ruining his gaming sessions tried what no one ever would. Yes, he went in naked, but ended up being stuck to the chair. It was popular in news at the time and you can also find a thread regarding it. Leather man, Leather !!


I am thinking of buying one of these orthopedic gels
http://www.amazon.com/Kieba-Cushion-Orthopedic-Tailbone-Sciatica/dp/B01A5EQJVO?ie=UTF8&keywords=orthopedic%20gel&qid=1460458693&ref_=sr_1_2_a_it&sr=8-2
What you think?


----------



## huzzug

If it prevents you from meeting the same fate as the man mentioned above, you should be fine


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wait they swapped out a Classified with a Superclocked? Thought they didn't jump categories like that.... High end custom to ref feels... ... Wrong.


To be honest I don't think so, as the jump from the 780 to the 980 should be quite significant, and that is the most important bit for me... It's not the first time they've done that to me...


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> There was a guy a few years back who, tired of sweat ruining his gaming sessions tried what no one ever would. Yes, he went in naked, but ended up being stuck to the chair. It was popular in news at the time and you can also find a thread regarding it. Leather man, Leather !!


Holy crap I remember that, t'was hilarious


----------



## Vipu

Got this few months ago and cant wait to test drive it at summer, no sweaty or warm butts/back!
And its very good to sit on and doesnt break your back!


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yes, it's IKEA. It's a decent chair but I want something more comfortable.
> 
> This is what I am looking from Serta...
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/serta_zpsbc2flpwy.jpg.html


I got the exact same chair! Besides the arm rest sewing on the left side coming undone, its a solid chair.


----------



## carlhil2

Some of you guys space look sterile like a hospital compared to my spot, Lol..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol kinda hard with kids and three dogs to keep everything Hospital status


----------



## brazilianloser

Lol yeah my desk is only clean when taking photos... being married, with both me and the lady going to school and two pets running around our desks are hardly clean most of the time as well...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Pretty much the same as the others. Mine is usually in a "well lived in" status, so much so that when Mark asked for pics of djing setups "as they are right now" mine was the messiest









I'll eventually post pics of my new setup in here though, just still working on organizing everything first.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I think most will post a photo after its been cleaned up at least a bit, it would be interesting to have a thread with before and afters though.
Basically, here is my room and desk after a week+ of enjoyment without keeping it spotless, and here it is right after cleaning up and looking its best.

Some setups might be a bit scary to see how bad they can get though lol.


----------



## OverSightX

A few changes with monitors and setups.. quick install so not as tidy as I want. More time to spend at a later time. A little cramped, but it's all igot here in Chicago.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good. Is that a wide dual external drive(almost looks like a WDC) or nas behind the speaker on the left side?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Looks good. Is that a wide dual external drive(almost looks like a WDC) or nas behind the speaker on the left side?


Looks like a My Cloud EX2


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Looks good. Is that a wide dual external drive(almost looks like a WDC) or nas behind the speaker on the left side?


That's just a two drive (2x4TB currently) WD My Cloud NAS. Theres also a smaller NAS D-Link right next to that as well with 2 more 4TB drives .


----------



## Nukemaster

It looks very nice and compact for the capacity.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Nah the physical connection is solid, I think it's an HDCP handshake issue. Occasionally my cable box will complain that the TV isn't HDCP compliant but it fixes itself after a few seconds.


I had that exact issue, was a crappy cable. Pulled the hdmi cable out off the tv and the metal end of it stayed in the tv :-/ had to remove with pointy nose pliers.. new cable hasnt flickered once


----------



## Frazz

This is my current set up. The desks aren't very wide but the desk at the monitors has nothing keeping it in place, so I just pull it out when I need to move back from the screen a bit.


----------



## stefxyz

Hi guys,

My little man cave:



Need to work on my cable management. Cables eveeeeeryyyywhere









I hope midterm I can sell my triple monitors and go full VR. Still waiting for Vive and the rift to arrive to see if we are still there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My little man cave:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on my cable management. Cables eveeeeeryyyywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope midterm I can sell my triple monitors and go full VR. Still waiting for Vive and the rift to arrive to see if we are still there.


Are the triple screens running off of the same rig? I'm curious because that kind of setup is similar to where I'm going with my rig as we swapped from an Obutto R3volution to a normal desk and we're keeping the Obutto's nearby for the possibility of a vr rig.


----------



## stefxyz

Yes it is. I got 3 long dp cables. Having said that its quite anoying as I always have to change cables and even if all would fit in (which is not the case as i have 1 hdmi the tv and only 3 dp for 4 monitors) the driver can only do either surround or not and it always has to be completely new configured when i change back. It is super annoying to the extend that i would consider sporting 2 rigs if VR will not be the hoped for solution. I really hope i can switch to vr without trip monitors going forward.


----------



## Hawawaa

Ok got my new speakers Audioengine A5+ & creative lab sound card ZXR up and running- love em just waiting for the sub woofer to arrive. Old speakers were going, had them for 9-10 years. Woo more space.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> Yes it is. I got 3 long dp cables. Having said that its quite anoying as I always have to change cables and even if all would fit in (which is not the case as i have 1 hdmi the tv and only 3 dp for 4 monitors) the driver can only do either surround or not and it always has to be completely new configured when i change back. It is super annoying to the extend that i would consider sporting 2 rigs if VR will not be the hoped for solution. I really hope i can switch to vr without trip monitors going forward.


Definitely good to know! We were contemplating the idea of trying to do it all on one rig, but now I'm definitely glad we're looking at two separate setups!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> My spot


Where can I get those lamps?


----------



## billbartuska

Spectacular!


----------



## Phetu

Bit new, bit old, bit paint ( bit sanding soon, boring white =D )


__
https://flic.kr/p/FoZycm


__
https://flic.kr/p/FoZycm
 by Phetu, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/G7fMV9


__
https://flic.kr/p/G7fMV9
 by Phetu, on Flickr


----------



## Alpina 7

just started working my My "Office / Study" . i moved about a week ago so its kind of empty and the desk im im using now is a temp until i can get to building me a bad ass desk here shortly.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> just started working my My "Office / Study" . i moved about a week ago so its kind of empty and the desk im im using now is a temp until i can get to building me a bad ass desk here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I reckon you can get a nice corner desk in there and set it up quite nicely!







I like those monitors btw, I'm in the market for a new one and cant decide whether to make it a 4k one or not, wont be gaming at 4k for at least a couple years but would future proof myself.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I reckon you can get a nice corner desk in there and set it up quite nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those monitors btw, I'm in the market for a new one and cant decide whether to make it a 4k one or not, wont be gaming at 4k for at least a couple years but would future proof myself.


Thanks man. Yea thats the plan. Im going to get 2 table tops from IKEA and some steel pipe legs from Lowe's and put myself together a cool "L" desk.

I choose the Asus IPS monitors because there isn't a bezel around them and they go perfect side by side. in the future i would like to upgrade to 2 curved monitors and put these 2 on a racing simulator.... but thats all $$$ i dont have now after spending close to 5K on the Setup.... next purchase... HTC VIVE


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks man. Yea thats the plan. Im going to get 2 table tops from IKEA and some steel pipe legs from Lowe's and put myself together a cool "L" desk.
> 
> I choose the Asus IPS monitors because there isn't a bezel around them and they go perfect side by side. in the future i would like to upgrade to 2 curved monitors and put these 2 on a racing simulator.... but thats all $$$ i dont have now after spending close to 5K on the Setup.... next purchase... HTC VIVE


Sounds good! be sure to post some pic when its done!







Yeah bezel is important if your running more than one, I would love to get a few for a flight simulator but space is an issue atm!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Sounds good! be sure to post some pic when its done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bezel is important if your running more than one, I would love to get a few for a flight simulator but space is an issue atm!


Yea i play a lot of flight sim and i love it on the dual monitor setup. if i had the money id DEF DEF biuld a bad ass cockpit.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping to upgrade my mismatched dual 24's for a single Samsung 29" curved (well single on for now  ) hard to break the comfort of having dual or more monitors.


----------



## Sazexa

EDIT: Wrong thread, post was meant for one in a different tab


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hoping to upgrade my mismatched dual 24's for a single Samsung 29" curved (well single on for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hard to break the comfort of having dual or more monitors.


I'm worried about the same thing myself, hence why I'm just going to totally jump the gun and go with a 27/34/27 setup... Ultrawide main, and I get to keep my additional monitors.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Eventually I was thinking I'd get a 2nd 29" curved, but just put my Dell U2311h and Asus VS238H up on Craigslist. Just hope they'll sell in time for me to get the 1st 29" for $299 (on sale at MC for that price - I don't get a discount on them though







)


----------



## cones

Stupid question how many curved monitors does it take to make a circle?


----------



## Skillers Inc

So after about a year of lurking here I feel like I should finally submit a picture of the setup.




And in case you want to know why the room is red this is the only light lol.


----------



## Punjab

^Wow that red is....nauseating. I drink plenty of beer and I don't think I've ever considered consuming a Killian's Irish Red. Before I saw the sign I figured maybe you're a bookkeeper in a brothel.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> ^Wow that red is....nauseating. I drink plenty of beer and I don't think I've ever considered consuming a Killian's Irish Red. Before I saw the sign I figured maybe you're a bookkeeper in a brothel.


used to be my favorite back in my drinking days.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> So after about a year of lurking here I feel like I should finally submit a picture of the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you want to know why the room is red this is the only light lol.


I have that same background









And i also have a mini fridge just for my beer







Which i assume is what yours is for


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I have that same background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i also have a mini fridge just for my beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which i assume is what yours is for


That fridge is my outpost so I don't have to go upstairs for beer, apple juice, snacks etc. The big beer fridge is in another room. That being said I have been thinking about turning it into a mini-kegarator, it holds a pony keg very nicely.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> So after about a year of lurking here I feel like I should finally submit a picture of the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you want to know why the room is red this is the only light lol.


Uhhhh... Nice... Where did you get that sign from?! I would love to get my hands in something similar!!!


----------



## Skillers Inc

The sign was a house warming gift from my realtor (aka my wife's uncle) I was actually looking online for other signs, amazon has a bunch of neon signs in the 100-200 price range which seems to be the going rate for them at local shops as well. Might try to check there.


----------



## mironccr345

My little corner of the room.


----------



## cam0385

My work in progress... some before and after pics. Wanted to free up some space in the basement so I turned an unused crappy closet into a space for my build. Still need to install lighting, mount the monitor, and get some artwork and side tables.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My little corner of the room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really digging the setup.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Really digging the setup.


Thanks! I should have took a picture of what it looked like before. Clutter central!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks! I should have took a picture of what it looked like before. Clutter central!


Don't tempt me to post a picture of what my desk looked like during the transition to the new one... That was clutter central


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> The sign was a house warming gift from my realtor (aka my wife's uncle) I was actually looking online for other signs, amazon has a bunch of neon signs in the 100-200 price range which seems to be the going rate for them at local shops as well. Might try to check there.


Also $100-200 is cheap for those signs too, a guy I worked for has one that's nearly 75yrs old and is one of the best ones I've seen (supposedly 1 of 14 left in the world).


----------



## OverSightX

Decided to ad some RGB LED's to back light the monitor and inside the rig. It's the small things.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My little corner of the room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like that case? I considered it for a long time before deciding on my NCase.


----------



## greg1184

My "backup" setup while I RMA my troublesome X99-deluxe motherboard.

Alienware 17 (4k) laptop hooked up to the amplifier with my GTX980 on it (going to be getting the 980 Ti soon). Green/yellow theme. I am actually liking this setup alot.

Just got the Corsair K70 with Cherry MX red switches. Like them better than the blue.

My work and studying computer:

iMac 5k computer (got it on sale):


I enjoy doing my work on it.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Decided to ad some RGB LED's to back light the monitor and inside the rig. It's the small things.


Looks sweet, great colour blue. Only point of critique are the cables, a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## billbartuska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Decided to ad some RGB LED's to back light the monitor and inside the rig. It's the small things.


People usually use a small (5 watt?), daylight color (10,000°K) fluorescent bulb behind a monitor to improve color perception and reduce eye strain.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't tempt me to post a picture of what my desk looked like during the transition to the new one... That was clutter central


It can't be that bad?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> How do you like that case? I considered it for a long time before deciding on my NCase.


It's smaller than what I'm use too. But it's a well built case and it looks much better in person. I went from a water cooled RV02, to and air cooled FTZ01. The current rig is much quieter than my water cooled rig.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> My little corner of the room.


WOW looks nice man.


----------



## neurotix

I got a red LED strip for the game room.

So here's the game room at night and a few others.



Spoiler: Click to see for your convenience



Door.







Mini Fridge (alcohol)













Games



Consoles





Finally, TV in the other room right next to it (living room) with more consoles


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> My "backup" setup while I RMA my troublesome X99-deluxe motherboard.
> 
> Alienware 17 (4k) laptop hooked up to the amplifier with my GTX980 on it (going to be getting the 980 Ti soon). Green/yellow theme. I am actually liking this setup alot.
> 
> Just got the Corsair K70 with Cherry MX red switches. Like them better than the blue.
> 
> My work and studying computer:
> 
> iMac 5k computer (got it on sale):
> 
> 
> I enjoy doing my work on it.


Ooooo pretty iMac. :3


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It can't be that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's smaller than what I'm use too. But it's a well built case and it looks much better in person. I went from a water cooled RV02, to and air cooled FTZ01. The current rig is much quieter than my water cooled rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Specs?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> WOW looks nice man.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I got a red LED strip for the game room.
> 
> So here's the game room at night and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see for your convenience
> 
> 
> 
> Door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Fridge (alcohol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games
> 
> 
> 
> Consoles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, TV in the other room right next to it (living room) with more consoles


Wow, nice setup!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Specs?





Spoiler: My Specs



Gigabyte GA-H61N (It's an older chip set, but it works. Hard to find a decent ITX mobo for such an older socket)
i7-2700k ( cooled with a RAIJINTEK PALLAS BLACK and a Noctua NF-A15 PWM )
EVGA GTX980 Ti (cooled wit a RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS and two Noctua NF-F12 )
Silverstone 500W SFX-L
Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB
Crucial BX100 250GB
Running all my media/games and files from my NAS.
The rest of my setup is in my sig rig. Which I'll update soon.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It can't be that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's smaller than what I'm use too. But it's a well built case and it looks much better in person. I went from a water cooled RV02, to and air cooled FTZ01. The current rig is much quieter than my water cooled rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! Glad to see some Noctua fans being used, I'm just using some for a HTPC build and they really are the best fans in the world.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Updated:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got around to wall mounting one of my monitors (at least the mount will be in place once I upgrade to the Samsung 29" Curved or the LG 34" Curved). I also mounted another small shelf for some of my TWD collectables (Still redoing sections of my desk, need to make a spot for my receiver, move the printer and sub):


----------



## baird gow

Moved some things around. And like usual... starving student don't be too harsh.

PC: Lian Li PC-Z70, ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro, Corsair H60 CPU Water Cooler, 4 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition Fans, Tenkeyless Tactile Touch "Otaku" Keyboard, Corsair Vengeance M65 Performance FPS Gaming Mouse, Seagate 8TB External Hard Drive.

Storage Server: Fractal Design Node 804 Case, Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid6 8x 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.

Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440

TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650

Audio: Samsung 850 Pro SSD > W8.1 > Foobar2000>Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 on WooAudio Stand or Adam Audio A7X on PrimeAcoustic Iso Pads.

Music Production: Access Virus TI, Roland TB-3, Roland VT-3, Arturia Keylab 88, Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.

DJ: Pioneer DDJ-T1, Beyer Dynamic DT 770 Pro 80ohm

Game area: Nintendo 64, Wii, Wii U with Gamecube Adapter, Play Station 2, and Xbox 360 all connected to 60" + Audiophile set up.

I believe my cable management is pretty good for having 3x 9AWG Pangea Audio Power Cables as well as 12 USB devices 8 of which have Power Adapters as well, not including the TV, monitor, computer, game consoles, and both studio monitors.


----------



## EpicPie

Hahaha, starving student.

What kind of music do you make? Love your setup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Hahaha, starving student.
> 
> What kind of music do you make? Love your setup.


I agree, they have a rather interesting setup. It's also nice to see someone that's a student and is able to have that much fun and flexibility in their room ^_^ One of these days my own setup will finally be sorted out (and clean at the same time) to be able to actually show off pictures ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Hahaha, starving student.
> 
> What kind of music do you make? Love your setup.


Thanks guys!

I produce sh**ty trance and psytrance. Real trance though not Armin Van Burren and Dash Berlin cheese trance crap. I make Dave Parkinson (Simon Patterson & Jordan Suckley's ghost producer) Trance.


----------



## LostKauz

Here's my digs, enjoy.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Game area: Nintendo 64, Wii, Wii U with Gamecube Adapter, Play Station 2, and Xbox 360 all connected to 60" + Audiophile set up.
> 
> I believe my cable management is pretty good for having 3x 9AWG Pangea Audio Power Cables as well as 12 USB devices 8 of which have Power Adapters as well, not including the TV, monitor, computer, game consoles, and both studio monitors.
> 
> snip


With those older consoles, ever considered taking a look at the OCN retro gaming club that I run?


----------



## baird gow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> With those older consoles, ever considered taking a look at the OCN retro gaming club that I run?


LMAO did not realize ps2 and n64 is considered retro.


----------



## neurotix

N64 came out in 1996. It's 20 years old.

PS2 came out in 2000. It's 16 years old.

Those are most certainly retro at this point. Would a high school kid now have really any knowledge of them? Probably not.

With how fast gaming moves, and technology moves, I think the cutoff date is around 10 years personally. Anything 10 years or older in gaming is probably safe to consider retro. If they don't make games for it anymore, it usually is.


----------



## unothegreat

I suppose both the original, and the Xbox 360 could be included in that club then, eh?


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Updated:


Give me back my wallpaper!

Really nice looking desk and room though.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Give me back my wallpaper!
> 
> Really nice looking desk and room though.


I have this too. That wallpaper was posted somewhere on ocn a while back.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Give me back my wallpaper!
> 
> Really nice looking desk and room though.


Thanks man, I pulled it off google images though. Pretty high on the list when you search "5760x1080 space wallpaper"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I have this too. That wallpaper was posted somewhere on ocn a while back.


Yep, and its a beautiful one!


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Here's my digs, enjoy.


Does it run faster with the Apple stickers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Thanks man, I pulled it off google images though. Pretty high on the list when you search "5760x1080 space wallpaper"
> Yep, and its a beautiful one!


There is a huge reddit thread on triple screen wallpapers which is where I found it.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Does it run faster with the Apple stickers?


I think they have it for "legal" reasons


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Does it run faster with the Apple stickers?


well it is a hack pro so its fitting.. does a pc run better faster etc modded no but it looks cool right?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> well it is a hack pro so its fitting.. does a pc run better faster etc modded no but it looks cool right?


Nice Cans...

Womp womp hacked pro.


----------



## s1rrah

Recent man cave renovations...

...


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> Does it run faster with the Apple stickers?
> 
> 
> 
> well it is a hack pro so its fitting.. does a pc run better faster etc modded no but it looks cool right?
Click to expand...

I'm sorry who told you apple stickers look cool?


----------



## Skillers Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> well it is a hack pro so its fitting.. does a pc run better faster etc modded no but it looks cool right?


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## Spinny99

Posted my finalized setup on r/Battlestations, figured I'd share it here too!
*I'm looking for suggestions! Please let me know how I can improve it!*

Reddit Submission:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4hrrhk/last_look_at_the_battlestation_before_college/%5B/URL



Spoiler: Here are some more pics:


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Do you not have a computer chair? I need to clean my desk before I show my new setup. Tis messy. I can't fathom everyone having their desk so clean 24/7


----------



## Spinny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Do you not have a computer chair? I need to clean my desk before I show my new setup. Tis messy. I can't fathom everyone having their desk so clean 24/7


I keep my workspace clean 24/7, it's a necessity for me. And yes, my chair is a Herman Miller Aeron.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Do you not have a computer chair? I need to clean my desk before I show my new setup. Tis messy. I can't fathom everyone having their desk so clean 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my workspace clean 24/7, it's a necessity for me. And yes, my chair is a Herman Miller Aeron.
Click to expand...

By the time I get home my wife has a stack of books (like 5), a plate, a cup (or 2), and a french press on my desk left over from the morning. I clean it everyday, but it never stays clean for long.

I need to get a new chair soon, one with a headrest, but I can't buy a nice one because a cat who shall not be named doesn't like to treat chairs nice.


----------



## Spinny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> By the time I get home my wife has a stack of books (like 5), a plate, a cup (or 2), and a french press on my desk left over from the morning. I clean it everyday, but it never stays clean for long.
> 
> I need to get a new chair soon, one with a headrest, but I can't buy a nice one because a cat who shall not be named doesn't like to treat chairs nice.


I understand the issue now haha. Maybe see if there are any decent chairs out there that have covers available, to protect it from your kitty.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny99*
> 
> Posted my finalized setup on r/Battlestations, figured I'd share it here too!
> *I'm looking for suggestions! Please let me know how I can improve it!*


Looks great, only nitpicky thing I might do if I were you is get small rubber feet for below my monitor stand, so I can route my keyboard and mouse cables below them


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny99*
> 
> I keep my workspace clean 24/7, it's a necessity for me. And yes, my chair is a Herman Miller Aeron.


x2 on the clean thing. Throws me in to an OCD tail spin if anything is out of place.

I have an Aeron as well .. you can just barely see the back of it (and a 3rd party head rest) in the pic above ... btw .. check out this fly head rest ... I bought it the same time a got my chair some years ago. Totally transformed the chair in to something even better than it was by default.

Fly Aeron Headrest

It's expensive but so is the Aeron. And it's built like a tank and mates seamlessly with the chair.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> x2 on the clean thing. Throws me in to an OCD tail spin if anything is out of place.


Man, all these comments about super tidy setups makes me really REALLY want to show the pics of how my setup was a few weeks ago (errr, okay, they were taken Mar 25th).... Except I wound up rearranging the layout again so I could sneak a few more things into it. let's just say even the "a week later" look can be absolute carnage


----------



## mrtbahgs

Just start an "Official I need to Clean my Computer Room Pics" thread.
I would certainly join for the fun.

The worst my desk gets is I put the receipts from the week into a pile to see how much I spent and then shred them at the end of the week.
Plus an occasional note or two maybe, otherwise it and the area around it stays neat.
So while I couldn't really submit to the thread, Id certainly follow it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Just start an "Official I need to Clean my Computer Room Pics" thread.
> I would certainly join for the fun.
> 
> The worst my desk gets is I put the receipts from the week into a pile to see how much I spent and then shred them at the end of the week.
> Plus an occasional note or two maybe, otherwise it and the area around it stays neat.
> So while I couldn't really submit to the thread, Id certainly follow it.


While I said it becomes an almost apocalyptic disaster after a week, it takes all of five minutes to tidy up - at least if I haven't been benching anyways. It's kind of why I changed up the layout, as it gave me more room for a number of things and if I play my cards right I'll even have a small little dedicated "arting" area too.

Compared to just how ocd some people are about pictures in these threads though.... Mine might look like a war one while it's really just "lived in".


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Just start an "Official I need to Clean my Computer Room Pics" thread.
> I would certainly join for the fun.
> 
> The worst my desk gets is I put the receipts from the week into a pile to see how much I spent and then shred them at the end of the week.
> Plus an occasional note or two maybe, otherwise it and the area around it stays neat.
> So while I couldn't really submit to the thread, Id certainly follow it.
> 
> 
> 
> While I said it becomes an almost apocalyptic disaster after a week, it takes all of five minutes to tidy up - at least if I haven't been benching anyways. It's kind of why I changed up the layout, as it gave me more room for a number of things and if I play my cards right I'll even have a small little dedicated "arting" area too.
> 
> Compared to just how ocd some people are about pictures in these threads though.... Mine might look like a war one while it's really just "lived in".
Click to expand...

I have a pile of tools and pc parts on my desk, but I was also using them today. Messes never take long, but its not like minimalist which a lot of people seem to go for, I find my desk to have a lot of stuff, but not cluttered.


----------



## Spinny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great, only nitpicky thing I might do if I were you is get small rubber feet for below my monitor stand, so I can route my keyboard and mouse cables below them


That's actually a great idea. I'm sure I can find them on Amazon. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> x2 on the clean thing. Throws me in to an OCD tail spin if anything is out of place.
> 
> I have an Aeron as well .. you can just barely see the back of it (and a 3rd party head rest) in the pic above ... btw .. check out this fly head rest ... I bought it the same time a got my chair some years ago. Totally transformed the chair in to something even better than it was by default.
> 
> Fly Aeron Headrest
> 
> It's expensive but so is the Aeron. And it's built like a tank and mates seamlessly with the chair.


This is pretty interesting. Well, to be honest, I'm not much a fan of my Aeron. I got it as a gift so I didn't have much say. Everything is alright except the lumbar support, the need for an external headrest (I think it should come with it), and the build quality of the armrests. Both armrest on mine have ripped so I have duct tape covering them for the time being. I hope to get a Herman Miller Embody sometime in the future.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I have a pile of tools and pc parts on my desk, but I was also using them today. Messes never take long, but its not like minimalist which a lot of people seem to go for, I find my desk to have a lot of stuff, but not cluttered.


Same here, it can be perceived as a mess, but it's my mess and I know where everything is.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinny99*
> 
> That's actually a great idea. I'm sure I can find them on Amazon. Thanks!
> This is pretty interesting. Well, to be honest, I'm not much a fan of my Aeron. I got it as a gift so I didn't have much say. Everything is alright except the lumbar support, the need for an external headrest (I think it should come with it), and the build quality of the armrests. Both armrest on mine have ripped so I have duct tape covering them for the time being. I hope to get a Herman Miller Embody sometime in the future.


I love the Aeron. Always have and ever since working in one at a design firm I used to be employed at. They actually have two types of lumbar support ... the classic one that looks sort of like a black football and then one that is sort of a "Y" shaped assembly ... my chair came with the "Y" one but I bought the "football" looking one and installed it as it works best for my back. With the head rest and the recline setting set to loose, ... man ... office chair when I want that and a recliner of sorts when I watch movies and what not. Couldn't live without it.

(sorry for the thread hi jack) ..


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I love the Aeron. Always have and ever since working in one at a design firm I used to be employed at. They actually have two types of lumbar support ... the classic one that looks sort of like a black football and then one that is sort of a "Y" shaped assembly ... my chair came with the "Y" one but I bought the "football" looking one and installed it as it works best for my back. With the head rest and the recline setting set to loose, ... man ... office chair when I want that and a recliner of sorts when I watch movies and what not. Couldn't live without it.
> 
> (sorry for the thread hi jack) ..


I sat in the Aeron, The Embody, the Steel Case leap and Gesture.

I actually bought the Maxnomic office comfort and its the best for me out of those listed above also the cheapest since I was looking at loaded Leap's and Aeron's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, a loaded Leap with headrest sure isn't cheap.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I love the Aeron. Always have and ever since working in one at a design firm I used to be employed at. They actually have two types of lumbar support ... the classic one that looks sort of like a black football and then one that is sort of a "Y" shaped assembly ... my chair came with the "Y" one but I bought the "football" looking one and installed it as it works best for my back. With the head rest and the recline setting set to loose, ... man ... office chair when I want that and a recliner of sorts when I watch movies and what not. Couldn't live without it.
> 
> (sorry for the thread hi jack) ..


Herman miller makes some great chairs. My wife has a fully loader Aeron, she loves it. I have a fully loaded Mirra, as I prefer its armrest and its firmness. You cant go wrong with either. I have owned both chairs for 8 years now and they are as good as the day I bought them. Before that I used to buy no-brand office chairs or the more expensive Ikea models. Had to replace my chairs every 18-24 months and in terms of comfort they don't compare. I could advise anyone to get a good office chair. Costs a few $$$ but in the long term you will be saving money and your body will thank you


----------



## DarthBaggins

I definitely plan on going w/ an HM next chair, but will have to buy 2 to appease the other half as well lol. Other than I think she needs to do the ordering from them (she designed some of his line in college lol)


----------



## Robilar

Just got my new chair and swapped out my monitor (had a stuck pixel, Acer sent me a new one







). Really liking the Maxnomic chair.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01597_zpsyl2m9lzy.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01602_zpsk5ptg1yo.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01601_zpsvktoea3v.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01600_zps7kyqnx7w.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01598_zpslffgov7j.jpg.html


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Tiny cramped office - could've been cleaner


----------



## MocoIMO

A few updates for my home office.. Still missing stuff but loving it so far


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Tiny cramped office - could've been cleaner


Love the two iMacs


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just got my new chair and swapped out my monitor (had a stuck pixel, Acer sent me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Really liking the Maxnomic chair.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01597_zpsyl2m9lzy.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01602_zpsk5ptg1yo.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01601_zpsvktoea3v.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01600_zps7kyqnx7w.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01598_zpslffgov7j.jpg.html


nice pistol holder you got there......


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I always thought it was a better idea to keep it locked up, or at least hidden. Seems a bit irresponsible for gun safety since there is most likely live ammo.


----------



## Nukemaster

Check the previous post for info on the pistol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/38440_40#post_25058369


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Check the previous post for info on the pistol.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/38440_40#post_25058369


Ah good to know. I hate thinking a member of OCN would be promoting irresponsible gun safety. I get fluttered with anger when I see that stuff out of context because it creates a bad image for gun owners in general.


----------



## Robilar

I'm Canadian we are all about responsible gun safety









I have the real stuff safely stowed in a Barska biometric unit


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm Canadian we are all about responsible gun safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the real stuff safely stowed in a Barska biometric unit


Did not even know they made biometric safes.


----------



## Robilar

Yep, the Barska's are great. A bit pricey but very secure.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm Canadian we are all about responsible gun safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the real stuff safely stowed in a Barska biometric unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not even know they made biometric safes.
Click to expand...

Biometrics are iffy last time I tried one. I have never had much luck with my fingers or thumbs on any biometrics. I don't think anyone should be getting a cheap safe anyways


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Biometrics are iffy last time I tried one. I have never had much luck with my fingers or thumbs on any biometrics. I don't think anyone should be getting a cheap safe anyways


We're Americans, we secure our guns with more guns!









On a more serious note, I've never had anything but the best experiences with Fort Knox safes. They make good stuff.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's where I love my PT145's built in lock, but I tend to keep the magazine separated in storage.


----------



## Robilar

Finally got my Logitech Z906 speakers installed. Heck of a lot of wire to run and hide with









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01605_zpsee96hrhl.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01604_zpsqjcwg6ns.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01603_zpsfjtbrr6u.jpg.html


----------



## DarthBaggins

Loving these CableMod Wide Beam Led RGB kits they gave me for my JAC build, still have more at my disposal (total of 6ft lol)


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got my Logitech Z906 speakers installed. Heck of a lot of wire to run and hide with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01605_zpsee96hrhl.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01604_zpsqjcwg6ns.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01603_zpsfjtbrr6u.jpg.html


Super clean install


----------



## overclockerjames

Trying to figure out what to do with one of the walls in my computer room. Any ideas?


----------



## Wolfsbora

So, I'm thinking I need to start traveling around and visiting everyone's computer rooms, preferably ones with a couch for me to sleep upon. I'm still trying to get ideas for mine.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So, I'm thinking I need to start traveling around and visiting everyone's computer rooms, preferably ones with a couch for me to sleep upon. I'm still trying to get ideas for mine.


i have a couch, not in this picture but it's there











trying to figure out what to do with that wall. More lights? Something else? idk


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i have a couch, not in this picture but it's there


Maybe I'll take you up on that couch! It'll be an OCN gamer room couch surfing adventure.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Maybe I'll take you up on that couch! It'll be an OCN gamer room couch surfing adventure.


Sure thing. Also have a 16x36 ft pool with 9 ft deep end, a turbo porsche, a hot tub, full gym with 24 sq ft gym mirror and 42" tv with netflix, and empty bedrooms. And of course, an xbox one


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Sure thing. Also have a 16x36 ft pool with 9 ft deep end, a turbo porsche, a hot tub, full gym with 24 sq ft gym mirror and 42" tv with netflix, and empty bedrooms. And of course, an xbox one


Well then, I think you've just nailed the pilot episode!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So, I'm thinking I need to start traveling around and visiting everyone's computer rooms, preferably ones with a couch for me to sleep upon. I'm still trying to get ideas for mine.


An eight foot diameter bean bag chair stuffed with shredded champagne/memory foam and a microfibre covering made by a company you can't name on the forums here due to said company's website not quite being compliant with OCN's ToS. Sounds like it would be an absolutely wonderful thing to own (says the guy who instead of ordering in said giant fluffy comfy bean bag chair of doom ordered in a bunch of audio gear)


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Sure thing. Also have a 16x36 ft pool with 9 ft deep end, a turbo porsche, a hot tub, full gym with 24 sq ft gym mirror and 42" tv with netflix, and empty bedrooms. And of course, an xbox one


So what's the reason to leave after he gets there?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> An eight foot diameter bean bag chair stuffed with shredded champagne/memory foam and a microfibre covering made by a company you can't name on the forums here due to said company's website not quite being compliant with OCN's ToS. Sounds like it would be an absolutely wonderful thing to own (says the guy who instead of ordering in said giant fluffy comfy bean bag chair of doom ordered in a bunch of audio gear)


That is pretty much what heaven was described to me as a child...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> So what's the reason to leave after he gets there?


Exactly.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Loving these CableMod Wide Beam Led RGB kits they gave me for my JAC build, still have more at my disposal (total of 6ft lol)


I'm curious how those compare to the Phillips hue light strip. The Phillips is a little pricey.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Other than they power via sata, and I haven't felt the urge to go with the hue system lights due to their reliance on being mobile app based for controls


----------



## Robilar

Added a custom made laptop shelf to my setup. Irony is I used the same stain and varnish as I did for the desk and the wood still came out slightly different shade. That's the joy of working with real wood as opposed to MDF...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01606_zpssz6fh0ca.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01607_zps64w2bkuk.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01608_zpsdim2ucis.jpg.html


----------



## longroadtrip

Updated the desk...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That is awesome!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

So do you just like wrap your computer and stuff in a garbage bag when you do work in the garage? I've had the idea to use the garage as my space, but wood dust in my computer scares me.


----------



## longroadtrip

I don't really have a dust problem. The lift door is functional, but rarely if ever used. I have a really heavy curtain that pulls across it to keep any draft out (and to give me a better background for videos. I insulated the garage and hooked it up to the central heat/air this last fall. I am toying with the idea of putting a glass/aluminum garage door in so I have more natural light for photography, but wow are they expensive! Hopefully in the late summer/early fall, I can do the epoxy floor.

As for dust while working, the workbench is far enough away from the systems that it's a non issue if you work clean.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Added a custom made laptop shelf to my setup. Irony is I used the same stain and varnish as I did for the desk and the wood still came out slightly different shade. That's the joy of working with real wood as opposed to MDF...


Looks good, like that you added a hole for the power cable.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Updated the desk...


Looks amazing, love the 'industrial' look it has. Jealous of all the space you guys have, your garage looks nearly as big as my whole apartment. Maybe I can move one day to a place where houses are bigger than a shoebox


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks!







It's 400 sq. feet...a little larger than the studio apt. I had when I was in college...


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 400 sq. feet...a little larger than the studio apt. I had when I was in college...


Ah my apartment is 150sqft larger... Pretty insane. Makes me want to apply for a greencard so I can upgrade and have double the space at half the cost


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


I would never leave that space.


----------



## Coree

Heres mine













Happy with the cable management so far.


----------



## longroadtrip

Very clean!


----------



## Coree

Thanks! Btw I ordered a new and bigger desk mat, because I like the red etching.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Huge-Extra-Large-Size-Gaming-Mouse-Pad-Desk-Pad-Edge-Locked-900x300x3mm-/181555515995?hash=item2a458d525b:g:bMEAAOSwAHZUOOiy

Also a new wireless cheap gaming mouse just for testing









http://www.ebay.com/itm/322088414929?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=511016495819&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autorefresh=true


----------



## longroadtrip

That mouse pad will fit your them well. I'm using this one, but should have picked one up that didn't have a logo on it.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy with the cable management so far.


Yeah looks great, you drilled a hole below the mousepad for the keyboard/mouse or are you using wireless?

I found some amazing speakers that you can order in any colour, but expensive. Not sure If I pull the trigger on these, quite a lot of money for a kickstarter


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Yeah looks great, you drilled a hole below the mousepad for the keyboard/mouse or are you using wireless?
> 
> I found some amazing speakers that you can order in any colour, but expensive. Not sure If I pull the trigger on these, quite a lot of money for a kickstarter


Yeah, I drilled a hole middle of the desk.

I'm going to make a new hole much further when I get the ebay mousepad and mouse, because this current one 'is located too middle'. Also while I was drilling the hole, I saw that the table is hollow inside.. (it has this cardboard mesh stuff which is easy to break) I could easily route the wires through that







I will post results when i'll get the mousepad.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Update on my little room. Needs a cleaning though.

Main rig. Also the FreeNAS server and networking hardware up on the book case.



Looking back the other way, the work desk with my PFSense router build sitting there. Just finished it, just need to deploy it. In the closet is the game hosting server and all my boxes and spare stuff.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Updated the desk...


From every setup ive seen over the years, this one needs big props. For a person like me who migrates from my computer room to the garage, you sir...have given me hope and a goal to reach for.









wife is going to hate me now. LOL


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> From every setup ive seen over the years, this one needs big props. For a person like me who migrates from my computer room to the garage, you sir...have given me hope and a goal to reach for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife is going to hate me now. LOL


Thanks! It was a fun yet 6 month project. I'm really happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hung up some shwag I got from vendors at the Expo this week and straightened thing up a bit. Plan on snagging a wall mount for the other monitor to get it off the desk, and plan on investing in some more cable management (Velcro ties and mountable cable organizers). Also plan on getting a couple UPS's for the main rig and Box o' Overkill systems since I am trying to sell off my 2400w Tripp-Lite UPS as it's more than I will ever need. Also the other half green lighted me building another media rig for the bedroom so debating on CaseLabs BH2/4 or making a wall mount setup


----------



## Kahael

pc.jpg 40k .jpg file


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hung up some shwag I got from vendors at the Expo this week and straightened thing up a bit. Plan on snagging a wall mount for the other monitor to get it off the desk, and plan on investing in some more cable management (Velcro ties and mountable cable organizers). Also plan on getting a couple UPS's for the main rig and Box o' Overkill systems since I am trying to sell off my 2400w Tripp-Lite UPS as it's more than I will ever need. Also the other half green lighted me building another media rig for the bedroom so debating on CaseLabs BH2/4 or making a wall mount setup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you happen to peruse reddit at all? Someone there had an interesting approach to their HTPC. It turned out looking pretty damn good and may be an option for your bedroom. It's more of a floor-standing version of the wall mount idea.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4irdzn/my_home_theatre_battlestation/


----------



## OverK1LL

Temporary arrangement. Built the desk though. Still need some wire loom for the cables. Still can't part with my Lian Li. I've had it since 2006. Custom panels too!





Here is a shot of the custom panels from Lian Li. They were cut just for me! Only one like it, as far as I know.


----------



## FXformat

Quick cellphone pic of the new setup 90% complete, built a 7 foot desk to have enough room for the 40" 4K monitor and PS4 on the left, PC wall mounted on the right. Drilled a hole in the desk for speaker wires and keyboard wires.

Once i clean up the wires underneath and put another LED under the desk and mount the PS4 i'll bring out the big gun (D750) and take better pics.



Last setup, my OCD got the best of me when i didnt have enough room to center my monitor


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I actually liked your first setup more : /


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I actually liked your first setup more : /


Unfair comparison since i took that with a Pro DSLR...hehe this setup will rock it, i promise...i needed more room, the last set up had no personality...some haters called me out on it.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I actually liked your first setup more : /
> 
> 
> 
> Unfair comparison since i took that with a Pro DSLR...hehe this setup will rock it, i promise...i needed more room, the last set up had no personality...some haters called me out on it.
Click to expand...

I'm talking purely the layout perspective. I liked the simplicity and offset of the first desk, this one is too big and busy compared to before lol. I liked your minimalist approach and it was very clean and elegant.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm talking purely the layout perspective. I liked the simplicity and offset of the first desk, this one is too big and busy compared to before lol. I liked your minimalist approach and it was very clean and elegant.


I worked so hard on this setup









Yeah i know what you mean, just thought i'd try something different..i didn't have any cabinets in the desk to store junk, and no speakers...now i can hear so clearly with these


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I greatly prefer the revised layout, as it has more storage, and a few more additional items added in.

Then again, my own layout is once again sprawling out and taking up a quarter of the living room, and I don't mind at all ^_^


----------



## FXformat

I spent a lot of time making this ROG logo...free handed with a pencil, then cut out with an exacto knife..might be off a little but you can't really tell...this is where i mounted my PC On/Off switch and Audio control dials...


----------



## FEAR.

Upgraded monitor for an ultrawide. Have a desk mount on the way to tidy it up a bit.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quick cellphone pic of the new setup 90% complete, built a 7 foot desk to have enough room for the 40" 4K monitor and PS4 on the left, PC wall mounted on the right. Drilled a hole in the desk for speaker wires and keyboard wires.
> 
> Once i clean up the wires underneath and put another LED under the desk and mount the PS4 i'll bring out the big gun (D750) and take better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Last setup, my OCD got the best of me when i didnt have enough room to center my monitor


Your new setup is absolutely gorgeous. What desk is that?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> Your new setup is absolutely gorgeous. What desk is that?


Thank you! I built the desk myself, I could not find a desk that is 84" long so I had to make it myself.


----------



## Nark96

Here's my updated setup/computer room


----------



## shilka

Been a long time since i last posted here but i have not gotten much done due to being busy with life.
Got a new monitor and i seem to have gotten the only Asus PG279Q that actually works.


----------



## Robilar

Love the desk, I had the same one before I built one









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01403_zps9033e5a4.jpg.html


----------



## OverK1LL

Added some beast monitors. Going to roll these until my KEFs arrive, then they are going into the garage. Should fill the garage with sound quite nicely


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> 
> 
> Added some beast monitors. Going to roll these until my KEFs arrive, then they are going into the garage. Should fill the garage with sound quite nicely


Why on earth would throw those away?


----------



## Alex132

Huh?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Why on earth would throw those away?


Might want to re-read that... They aren't being thrown out, they're being put into a g a r a g e....







Aka according to north americans, that place with the weird overhead doors for when you feel like airing out all the extra stuff you have stored in there, yet complain in the winter that there's nowhere to park one's vehicle because the garage was turned into a massive storage area.

Or, if you're lrt, you make it super sexy and have everyone swoon over how amazing your new workspace is









Speakers in the garage is lovely, especially if you enjoy working on your own vehicle ^_^


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Might want to re-read that... They aren't being thrown out, they're being put into a g a r a g e....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aka according to north americans, that place with the weird overhead doors for when you feel like airing out all the extra stuff you have stored in there, yet complain in the winter that there's nowhere to park one's vehicle because the garage was turned into a massive storage area.
> 
> Or, if you're lrt, you make it super sexy and have everyone swoon over how amazing your new workspace is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers in the garage is lovely, especially if you enjoy working on your own vehicle ^_^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


Needless to say, a setup similar to what you have in your garage is one of my goals when I get a house.... Although it will have a bunch of woodworking stuff as well, and still have room for just one vehicle. Otherwise hubby would have a few choice words to say if there wasn't that woodworking stuff. Only reason we haven't done that is well, the only place we could put anything in our current place would be the dining room.

And yes, I totally have to mention your garage again, because it's that ... ....sexy. Oh so sexy, and looks like quite the lovely space to build and mod in.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thank you for the kind words! It was a fun project. Luckily, I own a self storage facility. I have my choice of garages behind my house.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Eye can red man Nat gud.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words! It was a fun project. Luckily, I own a self storage facility. I have my choice of garages behind my house.


Storage LAN Party?


----------



## longroadtrip

Always up for a LAN party!


----------



## shilka

Thought that i would show the other side of my computer room for once.


----------



## sterik01

Just moved and second room to finish setting up. Upgraded to 34" ultra wide from a 24" 1080p.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thought that i would show the other side of my computer room for once.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow so many sabers.


----------



## Spectrus77




----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Updated the desk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That room ! exactly what i would have wanted !


----------



## Nark96

Finished modding a few cables, even the h105 tubing for that all black and white effect







will upload a few more pictures in a few hours when I get the chance to!


----------



## brazilianloser

Well new place = new work/play are... utilizing the old setup plus a little more.


----------



## longroadtrip

Have to say that I really like your desktops!









Clean setup! I like it a lot!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well new place = new work/play are... utilizing the old setup plus a little more.


Clean setup!


----------



## Sazexa

Recently updated my station with a new desk. I'm looking to spend some cash though... Not sure if I want to get a sub woofer and speakers, or new set of headphones. I'm really leaning on speakers and subwoofer.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I vote speakers and woofer







but that's my preference


----------



## brazilianloser

Thank you sirs and I would have a nice sub if I could...but we probably get evicted right away lol... the apartment life.


----------



## JambonJovi

Post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Updated the desk...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing. Love every single inch of your work/office space.


----------



## ozzy1925

Here is my gaming room:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> [quote name="Nark96" Finished modding a few cables, even the h105 tubing for that all black and white effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload a few more pictures in a few hours when I get the chance to!


Nice setup, like the lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well new place = new work/play are... utilizing the old setup plus a little more.


Looks awesome, Nice PC, very spacious. What is that headphone stand you are using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Here is my gaming room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, great looking PC, like the sleeving


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Nice PC, very spacious. What is that headphone stand you are using?


Thank you. The headphone stand is the SilverStone EBA01B Aluminum Hi-fi. It's pricy but it is very sturdy and handles two headphones no problem.

On another subject.
And dam this things actually work Netgear Powerline 1200. Was skeptical about it but since our new apartment has the worst possible wiring layout in order to have my PC at the place I now have I need it to either go full wireless in a apartment complex where I am picking up about 24+ WiFi in range







or try one of these. Well darn apparently the wiring here is top notch because I get the full 90 down that I get coming out directly from the modem. So yeah if anyone out there need a solution like such to clean up their room I highly recommend it assuming your wiring is as good as the one I got here.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Post
> Amazing. Love every single inch of your work/office space.


Thanks! It was a lot of fun to build!

Picked this headphone stand up a couple weeks ago. Only holds one pair, but I like the USB hub in it.


----------



## Efnita

Thanks guys, i like both headphone stands. I have 2 headphones so the largest stand would be better, although I am also considering some sort of hook under my desk as space on the desk is limited. I'll put some pics of my new desk online so you can see what I am working with, monitor arm and headphone stand/hook are the 2 key outstanding issues.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Nice, great looking PC, like the sleeving


thanks it was done by icemodz


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Thanks guys, i like both headphone stands. I have 2 headphones so the largest stand would be better, although I am also considering some sort of hook under my desk as space on the desk is limited. I'll put some pics of my new desk online so you can see what I am working with, monitor arm and headphone stand/hook are the 2 key outstanding issues.


This doesn't solve your limited space issue and it only holds one headphone but I am very happy with my recent headphone stand purchase. I grabbed the Avantree Headphone Stand - http://www.amazon.com/Avantree-Headphone-Sennheiser-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B01A09KCJ4 It was $25 and arrived the same day I ordered it through Amazon. Comes with a 1 year warranty through their website too. I liked the look of it and the curved resting area.

What may be the best bet for you though is this item or something similar. It's mounted under your desk and has room to hold 2 headphones - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0192P8U5U?psc=1


----------



## Efnita

....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> This doesn't solve your limited space issue and it only holds one headphone but I am very happy with my recent headphone stand purchase. I grabbed the Avantree Headphone Stand - http://www.amazon.com/Avantree-Headphone-Sennheiser-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B01A09KCJ4 It was $25 and arrived the same day I ordered it through Amazon. Comes with a 1 year warranty through their website too. I liked the look of it and the curved resting area.
> 
> What may be the best bet for you though is this item or something similar. It's mounted under your desk and has room to hold 2 headphones - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0192P8U5U?psc=1


Thanks man, I agree the one you bought looks great, but the hook below the desk looks better for me. Ill have to see if they have something similar on Taobao, otherwise I grab one from Amazon and pay for the international shipping.


----------



## maynard14

heres my room, after cleaning


----------



## Efnita

_OK so the pics didnt upload last time_

This is my new desk, had three things in mind when I designed it 1) Hide the cables, deep table (width 80cm - regular store bought desk is 60cm), lots of storage above the desk as my apartment is small.

Still have to do a few things

Get some monitor arms (could really use some advise here on what monitor arms to get)
Redo cabling (ordered some USB extensions and cable wraps already
Get a hook/stand for my headphones



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## brazilianloser

^
That looks like the desk is attached to the wall... so how are you going to install a monitor arm? you would have to make a whole in the desk which personally I would advise against. Or find an option that will be wall mountable.
Seems like cables cam be routed inside that compartment in the bottom.. so just tide up all cables in there with a power strip doubled taped to the inside or get one of those hide it boxes, many options there.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> ^
> That looks like the desk is attached to the wall... so how are you going to install a monitor arm? you would have to make a whole in the desk which personally I would advise against. Or find an option that will be wall mountable.
> Seems like cables cam be routed inside that compartment in the bottom.. so just tide up all cables in there with a power strip doubled taped to the inside or get one of those hide it boxes, many options there.


There is a board (MDF) behind the monitors and the cables are routed behind the board. About 3 inches of space between the board and the wall. I can fix any monitor arm to the board or even can drill a hole in the desk and fix a monitor arm that way although fixing it to the back board is preferred.


----------



## Lodbroke

Computer corner in the bedroom.

Actually not so nice to have to look at every morning but nor is those puke green wallpapers either









Experimenting with our old living room 42" 1920x1080p TV as a computer screen. Working quite well for games and videos but much lesser so reading web and forum text as everything gets so blurred by large pixels.


The computer is an AMD FX-6350/GTX970 based game computer in a Fractal Design Core1300 case that have had a paint work.
It's also our last Windows comp out of 4 PC + 2 tablets + 2 smartphones.


ASUS K56cb laptop, was our main comp 2013-2015 but nowadays it's mostly used to pay bills, once a month and occasional surfing in the kitchen/living room, rest of time it's stuffed away.
Came with Win8.x pre-installed (HDD and Win8.x was replaced with a SSD and win7 before first start). Now running Linux Mint.
The reason it was replaced was that after 2 years it's fans started to sound too loudly (fans are tear and wear and should be easy replaceable on laptops too).

Under the TV is the OPI T-amp2 amplifier powering a pair of Dynavoice Comet 1 on the shelf which sounds much better than the TV-speakers, else I would love to have less stuff on the desktop.
The printer is used with Linux Mint wireless only...

Edit: Nah the TV on the desktop was no hit... Back on the old Samsung 22" screen from 2011.


----------



## RushiMP

Long time since I have perused this thread, lots of interesting stuff. My current office setup is getting long in the tooth, need to freshen it up, just not sure yet how...


----------



## Delici0us

decided to post my stuff xd


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delici0us*
> 
> decided to post my stuff xd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That Saosin picture/poster is taking me right back to high school! Loved seeing those guys. Great setup


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Now I have to go listen to Taking Back Sunday all day, and yes I do remember all of their songs and words. Useless skill #204


----------



## OverK1LL

@Delici0us - clean setup. love it.


----------



## FEAR.

I Installed a desk mount for the ultrawide. It does free up a bit of desk space and gives the monitor a bit of a floating effect, just need to clean up the cables a bit more.


----------



## Alpina 7

looking for a bigger desk for my office. preferably an L shaped corner desk for a couple monitors and peripherals. something under 300$... you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## OverK1LL

We have these at work. Pretty sturdy.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/3754225/Z-Line-Designs-Feliz-L-Shaped/?cm_mmc=PLA-_-Google-_-Desks-_-3754225-VQ6-48410595836-VQ16-c-VQ17-pla-VQ18-online-VQ19-3754225-VQ20-87203225156-VQ21--VQ22-176193236-VQ27-9933973316


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> looking for a bigger desk for my office. preferably an L shaped corner desk for a couple monitors and peripherals. something under 300$... you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Been mentioned a million times and i personally been running a setup for years now. Ikea countertops, on top of just their legs or legs + drawer units...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KWM8EEK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00261295/
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/
And your counter top of choice... or a butchers block from a local store, or just two of their desk tops and so on.

Thats mine... Three to four years strong and dirt cheap compared to similar desks fo the same size.


----------



## FXformat

i built my own 7 foot desk, not a fan of L shape...very simple, only cost me like $25 to build the entire desk


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Been mentioned a million times and i personally been running a setup for years now. Ikea countertops, on top of just their legs or legs + drawer units...
> 
> Thats mine... Three to four years strong and dirt cheap compared to similar desks fo the same size.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^ What he said, have the same countertop style in a single 8' section with 5 legs and has been great for ~3 years I think now. Only change I will make is to get one of their 3 all wood butcherblock variants, stain it, and clear coat to preference. All options are dirt cheap more or less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What @brazilianloser said, IKEA countertops are cheap, rugged, and make a really good setup. Including chairs, I think I only spent $750 CAD or so on our entire setup here at home.... Desks alone it was $416 CAD before GST (2x 8' countertops @ $80 CAD each, 3x ALEX drawer units @ $80 CAD each, and then four of the $4 CAD legs to add support in the middle). Another $5 in l-brackets from Home Depot and we got a setup that works for both of us, has room for the 27/34/27 screen setups we're planning on going with eventually, PLUS I have a reasonable amount of room for my benching rig ^_^

I'd show off pictures, but.... Nah, don't really have any reasonably decent pics of how my rig and/or room is currently setup up since we're re-arranging everything yet again.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> We have these at work. Pretty sturdy.
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/3754225/Z-Line-Designs-Feliz-L-Shaped/?cm_mmc=PLA-_-Google-_-Desks-_-3754225-VQ6-48410595836-VQ16-c-VQ17-pla-VQ18-online-VQ19-3754225-VQ20-87203225156-VQ21--VQ22-176193236-VQ27-9933973316


I was able to pick this up at Staples over 3 years ago and lucked out with pricing . My L-shaped desk is 5 feet x 8 feet and the final price was under $200. 2 of the 3 foot sections came with the monitor stand, the other 3 foot section did not. I wanted to grab the Ikea setup but the wife wanted glass so we went this route. I've had them for over 3.5 years with absolutely no issues. I ended up grabbing a Z-Line tv stand as well since the product was easy to put together and seemed like a quality build. No issues with that for over 3.5 years as well too.


----------



## sterik01

Need a new desk. Not liking current one.


----------



## Ithanul

Agree, those IKEA are nice. I got a L-Shape one, but no place to put it atm. Instead I bought this current desk off a peep for 25 bucks.









Just kind of hard finding a spot for my monster main rig.

Currently don't have it under the desk since those Tis are making some killer heat doing PrimeGrid.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> i built my own 7 foot desk, not a fan of L shape...very simple, only cost me like $25 to build the entire desk


Well no one can beat your desk! If you are handy I would recommend building. Much cheaper and way better quality. You could still build and L Desk. It's great for having two workspaces.

I build a straight desk, 8 feet long. Works perfect for me and is uber sturdy. Some people just don't have the resources or tools to build.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*


If you can build a PC, you can build anything lol...tons of instructions on youtube, my desk i just measured, cut, and bolt everything together and paint...half a day's work


----------



## Coolzo

Here's my current setup. Quite pleased with this one indeed







Eventually, it would be cool to have a sort of slide-out shelf for the computer itself. Also, there used to be a 32" TV mounted on the wall, but it had to go. A peculiar mash-up of computer gear, consumer audio gear, and pro-sumer audio gear!




I know, I have a pair of subs on stands, and fairly close together... in any case, this was the only way to control them in such a near/midfield configuration. I need my extension to 20hz for DNB/production!


Desk is an affordable royal cherry executive desk from OfficeMax; I quite like how I can hide my ugly modem and Furman power conditioner in its many compartments, as well as having storage for manuals, flash drives, etc. Keyboard is a Ducky Shine Mini with PBT keycaps+o rings, clear MX switches. Mouse is a Logitech Proteus Core (G502), mousepad is a glorious $20 insignia hard surface from Best Buy. Okay, so I don't have a cool homemade desk, but I think it's pretty neat :3 I won't bore anyone with further technical details on the rig, unless someone asks.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Here's my current setup. Quite pleased with this one indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, it would be cool to have a sort of slide-out shelf for the computer itself. Also, there used to be a 32" TV mounted on the wall, but it had to go. A peculiar mash-up of computer gear, consumer audio gear, and pro-sumer audio gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a pair of subs on stands, and fairly close together... in any case, this was the only way to control them in such a near/midfield configuration. I need my extension to 20hz for DNB/production!
> 
> 
> Desk is an affordable royal cherry executive desk from OfficeMax; I quite like how I can hide my ugly modem and Furman power conditioner in its many compartments, as well as having storage for manuals, flash drives, etc. Keyboard is a Ducky Shine Mini with PBT keycaps+o rings, clear MX switches. Mouse is a Logitech Proteus Core (G502), mousepad is a glorious $20 insignia hard surface from Best Buy. Okay, so I don't have a cool homemade desk, but I think it's pretty neat :3 I won't bore anyone with further technical details on the rig, unless someone asks.


TWO BX?! Holy bass.

Are those KEF R? How do you like them? I've been contemplating replacing my BX8s and SBX10 with KEFs LS50 or X300


----------



## Coolzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> TWO BX?! Holy bass.
> 
> Are those KEF R? How do you like them? I've been contemplating replacing my BX8s and SBX10 with KEFs LS50 or X300


Indeed! The KEF R500 towers, smallest floorstanders in the line. They are largely neutral. Incredibly detailed in the treble and mids, with lightning-fast speed (drum 'n' bass high hats/cymbals have never been more effortless). I have to say that these are some of the more enjoyable speakers I've owned (the other favorite of mine being dual-concentric Tannoys), and they are definitely the most revealing. They do this weird thing though, where they still sound excellent even with lesser recordings. So, a good all-around speaker, for sure! You'd just have to keep in mind the amp you're using, if you decide to go with a pair of passives in lieu of your active M-audios. Also, even if you get the largest towers, it won't completely eliminate your need for a sub.

80hz and below is passed to the subs. I believe that dedicated subwoofers are required for low-distortion, deep, accurate bass response, so it was my plan from the get-go to use two in a stereo fashion. I've always found that two subs helps even out the response of the room anyway!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Indeed! The KEF R500 towers, smallest floorstanders in the line. They are largely neutral. Incredibly detailed in the treble and mids, with lightning-fast speed (drum 'n' bass high hats/cymbals have never been more effortless). I have to say that these are some of the more enjoyable speakers I've owned (the other favorite of mine being dual-concentric Tannoys), and they are definitely the most revealing. They do this weird thing though, where they still sound excellent even with lesser recordings. So, a good all-around speaker, for sure! You'd just have to keep in mind the amp you're using, if you decide to go with a pair of passives in lieu of your active M-audios. Also, even if you get the largest towers, it won't completely eliminate your need for a sub.
> 
> 80hz and below is passed to the subs. I believe that dedicated subwoofers are required for low-distortion, deep, accurate bass response, so it was my plan from the get-go to use two in a stereo fashion. I've always found that two subs helps even out the response of the room anyway!


Have you heard or experienced the KEF Q series? I'm thinking of getting myself the KEF Q300 bookshelf speakers (I believe similar drivers to your floorstanding speakers) and their Q400 subwoofer. It's just quite a bit of money together, and the i7-6950X is calling me...


----------



## mrtbahgs

I have the Q400b subwoofer although it has to be turned almost to off right now since I am in a 2nd floor apartment.
I cant wait to get it back into a home and let it shine again.

I ended up getting an amazing deal on my 5.1 system otherwise I wouldn't be owning anything KEF since I can't justify paying their tier of full price.
If you can seriously eye the 6950X though, then money must not be as tough on you.
I'd say get some decent speakers to enjoy, they won't need to be upgraded for like 10 years unlike your PC so its better money spent.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, you peeps talking about speakers. I wish I had the room to put my monster RTi 150s back up. Miss having those bad boys going.

Still need to get myself a good subwoofer though. That the only thing I have to get for my sound system (not currently up because of limited room).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I can't wait to get a house myself so I can get a nice 5.1 setup going... For now though, it's decent headphones, and then in a bit there will be some monitor speakers. So can't wait for those Yorkvilles.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Here's my current setup. Quite pleased with this one indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, it would be cool to have a sort of slide-out shelf for the computer itself. Also, there used to be a 32" TV mounted on the wall, but it had to go. A peculiar mash-up of computer gear, consumer audio gear, and pro-sumer audio gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a pair of subs on stands, and fairly close together... in any case, this was the only way to control them in such a near/midfield configuration. I need my extension to 20hz for DNB/production!
> 
> 
> Desk is an affordable royal cherry executive desk from OfficeMax; I quite like how I can hide my ugly modem and Furman power conditioner in its many compartments, as well as having storage for manuals, flash drives, etc. Keyboard is a Ducky Shine Mini with PBT keycaps+o rings, clear MX switches. Mouse is a Logitech Proteus Core (G502), mousepad is a glorious $20 insignia hard surface from Best Buy. Okay, so I don't have a cool homemade desk, but I think it's pretty neat :3 I won't bore anyone with further technical details on the rig, unless someone asks.


Bless up


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*


"Turn the BASS up !"


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> "Turn the BASS up !"


I'm a bassline junkie!


----------



## Coolzo

Rofl. It's not as overwhelming as you'd think, as I have the gain controls at some ridiculously low level XD but it sure fills in the two bottom *audible* octaves quite well (in addition to giving a fair amount of subsonic authority to the room). To be sure, there are bass traps at the other end of the room, plus a queen-size bed, which always helps absorb things... Need to decide how I'm gonna treat the area behind the speakers better (door is in the way!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Have you heard or experienced the KEF Q series? I'm thinking of getting myself the KEF Q300 bookshelf speakers (I believe similar drivers to your floorstanding speakers) and their Q400 subwoofer. It's just quite a bit of money together, and the i7-6950X is calling me...


But yes, KEF makes some mighty fine products these days. Not sure about the subs, but the R subs sure do look pretty, if nothing else. The current Q series I haven't heard, although I did used to own a pair of IQ50. Tbh, they were a bit too metallic-sounding in the treble. The R series is a totally different beast. I imagine the Q bookshelves are quite good as well, since they have an updated driver, but I've read that the floorstanders are a bit on the muddy side. The best favor you can do for yourself is to try and find a dealer that will demo them for you!

Jeez, audio is a dangerous trap to fall into >.>


----------



## Hanjin

Nothing fancy my first build in over a year:


----------



## nabarun

still working on the cablemanagement


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## bluej511

So ill play around, heres my old setup. Since were on the speakers topic, theres a Velodyne 12in in the corner thats not visible and 4 speakers in the back on the wall.


And i moved somewhere about 5x smaller in size so here's the current setup, no more surround but they are in storage (moved overseas def had to take em with me.


And this is what you don't see on the floor. And yes i know its not matching and ugly but i like function over form. I still need to order a matching white fan.


Go easy i know its not as GORGEOUS as some of the setups here, need to re-arrange to accommodate my speakers/sub and get a decent receiver.


----------



## Narokuu

All these beautiful setups!


----------



## bryce

I just built my new rig with new monitors and everything. I was long overdue for an update. I'm still waiting on the monitor mounts to get here so I can get the monitors off the desk, and I have some longer cables coming in some time this week so I can better hide the cables under the desk, but this is the jist of the setup.

I just can't decide if I want the other rig with the gtx770 on the left or right side of my desk, it's got 3 screens as well so it's going to be a tight fit I think but it should fit just fine.

Then I need to figure out if I want my server down on the floor still or move it up to whichever side I don't have a computer on and hook up a single 22" screen to it to make monitoring easier.

My next plan is to get a new chair and update the speaker/sound system for my main rig. The bookshelf speakers I have now are good, but the lepai amp is meh and it's just laying on the desk and gets moved all the time.

I've talked enough, here's the pictures.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I just built my new rig with new monitors and everything. I was long overdue for an update. I'm still waiting on the monitor mounts to get here so I can get the monitors off the desk, and I have some longer cables coming in some time this week so I can better hide the cables under the desk, but this is the jist of the setup.
> 
> I just can't decide if I want the other rig with the gtx770 on the left or right side of my desk, it's got 3 screens as well so it's going to be a tight fit I think but it should fit just fine.
> 
> Then I need to figure out if I want my server down on the floor still or move it up to whichever side I don't have a computer on and hook up a single 22" screen to it to make monitoring easier.
> 
> My next plan is to get a new chair and update the speaker/sound system for my main rig. The bookshelf speakers I have now are good, but the lepai amp is meh and it's just laying on the desk and gets moved all the time.
> 
> I've talked enough, here's the pictures.


I see a couple Game of Thrones posters...how can you watch that crap? Worst show ever made...

Anyways, here's my setup, it's done for now...is this too busy? My last setup was really minimal, i'm afraid this one is getting too cluttered..


----------



## bryce

Needs more monitors. And Game of Thrones is okish. Then again, I'm still working my way through season 3.

I do plan on getting a 4th monitor, possibly the LGU3588 to go above the 3 I have.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> Needs more monitors. And Game of Thrones is okish. Then again, I'm still working my way through season 3.
> 
> I do plan on getting a 4th monitor, possibly the LGU3588 to go above the 3 I have.


I had triple 24" before, then the bezels bothered me, then went ultrawide, got some black bars on most things i do...now i have a 40" 4K, not looking back


----------



## bryce

What speakers/amp you using?


----------



## FXformat

JBL front speakers, Sony center speakers, JBL bookshelf rears, my receiver is a Sony, Sub is a 10" Sony...i moved it over from my home theatre, forget the model...just know when i bought it, it was 1000w total power...

That lepai is good to power speakers but if you want some ooomph, need a real 6 channels receiver/amplifier


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I see a couple Game of Thrones posters...how can you watch that crap? Worst show ever made...
> 
> Anyways, here's my setup, it's done for now...is this too busy? My last setup was really minimal, i'm afraid this one is getting too cluttered..


Had you thought about buying 2x in-wall polk speakers, and mounting them either side of your monitor in the wall panel. So that they're almost flush with the wall panel.

Could look nice!

Other wise, LOVE your SETUP!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Had you thought about buying 2x in-wall polk speakers, and mounting them either side of your monitor in the wall panel. So that they're almost flush with the wall panel.
> 
> Could look nice!
> 
> Other wise, LOVE your SETUP!


Yeah I thought about that but from my experience speakers need a wooden box to produce a warm rich sound. Not sure if the in wall or ceiling type of speakers will sound as nice. They would look clean tho, have you listened to them yourself? If u have an Amazon link let know so I can read up reviews about it. Thanks


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I see a couple Game of Thrones posters...how can you watch that crap? Worst show ever made...
> 
> Anyways, here's my setup, it's done for now...is this too busy? My last setup was really minimal, i'm afraid this one is getting too cluttered..


That is one slick setup you have!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That is one slick setup you have!


Thanks, lot of work went into it...it's very liked on Instagram too


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I see a couple Game of Thrones posters...how can you watch that crap? Worst show ever made...
> 
> Anyways, here's my setup, it's done for now...is this too busy? My last setup was really minimal, i'm afraid this one is getting too cluttered..


Thats the lian li wall mount case correct? What do yoh think of it, was considering the micro atx version for a wall mount media pc.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thats the lian li wall mount case correct? What do yoh think of it, was considering the micro atx version for a wall mount media pc.


If you can justify the $350 price tag for a case, then yeah....it's nice...there's nothing else like it out there, really elegant


----------



## Sanosake

Here is my setup... yeah, its a little dirty


----------



## EpicPie

lol, that setup has seen better days.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanosake*
> 
> Here is my setup... yeah, its a little dirty


Seen worse(my own sometimes).


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I see a couple Game of Thrones posters...how can you watch that crap? Worst show ever made...
> 
> Anyways, here's my setup, it's done for now...is this too busy? My last setup was really minimal, i'm afraid this one is getting too cluttered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the lian li wall mount case correct? What do yoh think of it, was considering the micro atx version for a wall mount media pc.
Click to expand...

Great now you have to trim like 2 inches off the top because of those dang Targaryens.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanosake*
> 
> Here is my setup... yeah, its a little dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Heck, my area in my bedroom is not dirty, but there sure not much room atm. I got bad computer hardware and art supply hoarding habit.







Trying to find the floor can be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Great now you have to trim like 2 inches off the top because of those dang Targaryens.


Haha nah it goes down at least another foot, this will do for now..had to fold the top up too...banner is 60", top of the backboard to top of ceiling is like 45"


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Here's my current setup. Quite pleased with this one indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, it would be cool to have a sort of slide-out shelf for the computer itself. Also, there used to be a 32" TV mounted on the wall, but it had to go. A peculiar mash-up of computer gear, consumer audio gear, and pro-sumer audio gear!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a pair of subs on stands, and fairly close together... in any case, this was the only way to control them in such a near/midfield configuration. I need my extension to 20hz for DNB/production!
> 
> 
> Desk is an affordable royal cherry executive desk from OfficeMax; I quite like how I can hide my ugly modem and Furman power conditioner in its many compartments, as well as having storage for manuals, flash drives, etc. Keyboard is a Ducky Shine Mini with PBT keycaps+o rings, clear MX switches. Mouse is a Logitech Proteus Core (G502), mousepad is a glorious $20 insignia hard surface from Best Buy. Okay, so I don't have a cool homemade desk, but I think it's pretty neat :3 I won't bore anyone with further technical details on the rig, unless someone asks.


Thats Sion from SAO right? Have a link to that wallpaper? That's a crazy amount of speakers...


----------



## Coolzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Thats Sion from SAO right? Have a link to that wallpaper? That's a crazy amount of speakers...


Indeed!


http://imgur.com/BrsmJFG

 There you go. So much not-so-nice fantart out there, so it's nice to find a wallpaper that's both beautiful and just plain cool (and high res!).

So many speakers, yet I am selling them already... Well, subs are now serving as my 20Hz>= units in the anime/bass-music room, and my funds have been refocused yet again to headphones (Sennheiser HD800), as far as the studio is concerned. Probably will get a nice pair of active monitors at some point.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well nothing really new this last few weeks other than this amazing super cheap rug I got from Amazon that goes along with my White/Black theme, feels great on the feet, and it was the perfect size for my desk setup. Amazon surprised me this time. Looked all around tow for a rung like this, and the only ones I found were above $300, this piece of art was below 100 from Amazon.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well nothing really new this last few weeks other than this amazing super cheap rug I got from Amazon that goes along with my White/Black theme, feels great on the feet, and it was the perfect size for my desk setup. Amazon surprised me this time. Looked all around tow for a rung like this, and the only ones I found were above $300, this piece of art was below 100 from Amazon.


what desk are you using?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what desk are you using?






As previously mentioned just Ikea counter tops, legs and drawer units along other minor touches.


----------



## HesterDW

Finally after a year of trying to find the motivation I attempted some cable management. Totally worth the back ache.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Finally after a year of trying to find the motivation I attempted some cable management. Totally worth the back ache.


Looks a million times better


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*


That rug really ties the room together.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That rug really ties the room together.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That rug really ties the room together.


Yeah was using a area rug from Home Depot before... two weeks and it was bubbling up already and it actually hurt my feet. And had a hard time finding something good due to the size I need it. This one is still too wide by a foot but still the closest I found and it matches the overall theme. Thanks. Hihgly recomend it. Quite cheap, some different colors and different sizes available.
https://www.amazon.com/Safavieh-Adirondack-Collection-ADR101B-Silver/dp/B00MN6N0JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466803620&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=safavieh+adirondack&psc=1


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*





Spoiler: Far Out!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah was using a area rug from Home Depot before... two weeks and it was bubbling up already and it actually hurt my feet. And had a hard time finding something good due to the size I need it. This one is still too wide by a foot but still the closest I found and it matches the overall theme. Thanks. Hihgly recomend it. Quite cheap, some different colors and different sizes available.
> https://www.amazon.com/Safavieh-Adirondack-Collection-ADR101B-Silver/dp/B00MN6N0JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466803620&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=safavieh+adirondack&psc=1


All jokes aside, I really do like it...and the missus does too, so I might look into it. Cheers







REP+


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> All jokes aside, I really do like it...and the missus does too, so I might look into it. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+


Lol that is how I found it. The lady wanted the red one for her little spot but they didn't come in a size that would fit in her corner so I took the opportunity since one of the sizes was good for my area.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Nothing fancy but here's my barracks room.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Nothing fancy but here's my barracks room.


Aaaaaah, the beautiful furniture of a government building. Nothing like it in the world! I've spent many a night in rooms like that, and many more to come! Can't beat the price with a stick though, can you?









Moved into a house over a month ago so I actually have a computer space! Will post pics when I get back home, we're out of town on vacation atm.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Nothing fancy but here's my barracks room.


Oh man. I'm getting flashbacks now. Scratchy carpet that's a few decades past replace-by date, wood desk that is just small enough to be annoying, those weird chairs with the flat bit so they "recline"... do you have a "leather" recliner with the build quality of an Ikea reject that's peeling like crazy, or was that one of those Air Force "luxuries" we got?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh man. I'm getting flashbacks now. Scratchy carpet that's a few decades past replace-by date, wood desk that is just small enough to be annoying, those weird chairs with the flat bit so they "recline"... do you have a "leather" recliner with the build quality of an Ikea reject that's peeling like crazy, or was that one of those Air Force "luxuries" we got?


yeah no, aint got nothing but these terrible chairs at the desk. Here is whats behind me. I got a roommate now too (Was a good week without one)


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Nothing fancy but here's my barracks room.


Damn I get neck pains from just looking at that picture. Cant be healthy using a computer like that for more than an hr or so. If you are expecting to spend serious time there I would pick up a 2nd hand 19 inch for <$100


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Damn I get neck pains from just looking at that picture. Cant be healthy using a computer like that for more than an hr or so. If you are expecting to spend serious time there I would pick up a 2nd hand 19 inch for <$100










exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> yeah no, aint got nothing but these terrible chairs at the desk. Here is whats behind me. I got a roommate now too (Was a good week without one)


Oh man, talk about old memories. Glad to know nothing has changed in the past 5 years


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Damn I get neck pains from just looking at that picture. Cant be healthy using a computer like that for more than an hr or so. If you are expecting to spend serious time there I would pick up a 2nd hand 19 inch for <$100


I go to my submarine in a couple months so I don't want to be tied down with a bunch of extra items I can't bring with me.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Man, barracks living. Good times.


----------



## bryce

Rack came Thursday but just got time to put it together. I'm just waiting for some longer cables to get here and such to finish setting it up. The rack itself is like half an inch or less from fitting under the desk, so need to either take the wheels off or get some smaller wheels maybe, I'm not sure yet.

Battery backup will go in the bottom of the rack though, the NAS I'm building will probably go above the batteries I think, not sure where I want to put it at yet. But the NAS will be in a 4U case I think, so that's going to take a lot of the rack up as it's only a 12U.




More to come.


----------



## Efnita

Spent some time over the weekend attaching my monitors the the backboard of my custom desk. Pretty happy, looks great and only way I can have less cable clutter is to buy wireless peripherals (which I wont do) Sorry for quality of pictures, they were taken with my mobile.





In the future I might get some build-in speakers for the backboard , but for now my setup is done.


----------



## mrtbahgs

^ Looks very clean, good work.

My curiosity is making me ask, what the heck is that liquid jar thing next to the game pad?
It's in such a prominent spot to make it seem important, yet it looks creepy with whats inside lol.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> ^ Looks very clean, good work.
> 
> My curiosity is making me ask, what the heck is that liquid jar thing next to the game pad?
> It's in such a prominent spot to make it seem important, yet it looks creepy with whats inside lol.


Haha, thanks man.

The jar contains cold Chinese tea. Silver Tip or Dragon Well probably. Typically have a few jars in the refrigerator, very refreshing especially if it is hot. What you think looks creepy are the tea leaves at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## FXformat

My new setup, you guys like my cable management? new setup..



Previous setup, i think the new one is better..


----------



## Nukemaster

Top notch cable management


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> My new setup, you guys like my cable management? new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> Previous setup, i think the new one is better..


I kind of miss the giant monitor from the old one.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> My new setup, you guys like my cable management? new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> Previous setup, i think the new one is better..


Old one was way batter. Imo. If I didn't know your screenname, I would swear that was somebody elses.

Btw, what make and model is your old monitor?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Old one was way batter. Imo. If I didn't know your screenname, I would swear that was somebody elses.
> 
> Btw, what make and model is your old monitor?


lol i'm just joking guys, it's a new project i'm working on, bought a new case and is building another PC this weekend...stay tuned, all my setups are always clean, this new one will be clean and minimal.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> lol i'm just joking guys, it's a new project i'm working on, bought a new case and is building another PC this weekend...stay tuned, all my setups are always clean, this new one will be clean and minimal.


Oh,I get it. Still would like to know what kind of monitor is in your first pic.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Oh,I get it. Still would like to know what kind of monitor is in your first pic.


AMH A409U : 40" - 4K - 3840x2160 - 60hz refresh rate - Chroma 4:4:4

Highly recommended, but you'll need at least a 980Ti to game on it.


----------



## Azefore

I dig the dedication to the white theme with you painting(?) that Z2300 sub


----------



## Phetu

Still need to change desk color, make stand for pc, rack for audio, finish tubepre and diy keyboard, but getting there slowly.


__
https://flic.kr/p/JK2FPV


__
https://flic.kr/p/JK2FPV
 by Phetu, on Flickr


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I dig the dedication to the white theme with you painting(?) that Z2300 sub


Good eye, I painted it a while back, it's more of a party sub and testing speakers to see if they work. I use a full receiver and custom sub I made myself. But the z2300 thump pretty hard tho, rattles my whole house.


----------



## Nark96

why did my post get removed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> why did my post get removed


If a post was removed, best bet with such things is to PM the moderation staff and they can discuss it that way, as there could have been a wide variety of reasons behind such, including even a mistake (they are human after all!)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Good eye, I painted it a while back, it's more of a party sub and testing speakers to see if they work. I use a full receiver and custom sub I made myself. But the z2300 thump pretty hard tho, rattles my whole house.


Aye I've moved beyond mine as well but I do travel with it sometimes to friends' houses if they just got a TV and that's it. SFIV is always better with some bass haha

Probably going to order 2 of those house banners now as well lol


----------



## FXformat

The monitor came today...



And in case anyone is wondering, here's what a 40" 4K monitor looks like next to a 24"...makes it look like a tablet


----------



## GermanyChris

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/GermanyChris/media/20160707_200752_HDR_zpsahnvyhf4.jpg.html

Here's the rig as it stands in July of 2016..


----------



## KC_Flip

Wall mounted some new and old hardware, cleaned the desk, and organized cables around and under the desk.


----------



## Hanjin

Added a second monitor to my setup:


----------



## Gripen90

The office.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The office.


----------



## FXformat

Almost done, waiting on the water pump then i can start my loop...


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Almost done, waiting on the water pump then i can start my loop...


Very nice. One day I hope to have cable management that good.


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Almost done, waiting on the water pump then i can start my loop...


I'm not a fan of white, but that is just sexy! Well done!! My space is a disaster, so I'm not gonna post it yet. Gotta clean it up first.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping to get my old desk from HS back from my mom's (it's an Ikeak Countertop desk that I put together 15 yrs ago)


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Updated:
> 
> [/spoilter


She's come a ways since this photo just 2 months ago


----------



## 218689

Its been about 4 years since I last posted in this thread, maybe time for an update. I used to have this long black desk going all across this wall, however the desk itself was beginning to look rather banged up, trim coming off in the corners, full of scratches and marks, were sticking out across the window etc. Thought it would be a nice time to replace it.

Went with a white desk from IKEA(150x75cm) along with some black shelves with white inserts, leaving 4 shelves open for decoration. Not sure if i made the right choice in colours, but Im very satisfied with the result. I Added a cable duct under the desk to hide all the cables and rather than use legs in the rear I opted to use support brackets. Replaced all the electrical wires and outlets in this room so now I wont have to use any more power strips, and the outlets are nicely concealed.









Its still a work in progress(you may be able to tell







), I sold my monitor and are waiting for the new one to arrive(BenQ SW2700PT) and I ordered a new keyboard with white keycaps and american layout. I plan to make holes in the desk to rout the cables for monitor and accessories through and lastly I have to do something about the lighting in this room. Other than that its pretty much done.

Sadly I dont have any before pictures for comparison(because Im a derp and did not take any).


----------



## icanhasburgers




----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> She's come a ways since this photo just 2 months ago


Very nice, big improvement in such a short time. Would love to settle down in front of this setup after a long day. Great job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> Its been about 4 years since I last posted in this thread, maybe time for an update. I used to have this long black desk going all across this wall, however the desk itself was beginning to look rather banged up, trim coming off in the corners, full of scratches and marks, were sticking out across the window etc. Thought it would be a nice time to replace it.
> 
> Went with a white desk from IKEA(150x75cm) along with some black shelves with white inserts, leaving 4 shelves open for decoration. Not sure if i made the right choice in colours, but Im very satisfied with the result. I Added a cable duct under the desk to hide all the cables and rather than use legs in the rear I opted to use support brackets. Replaced all the electrical wires and outlets in this room so now I wont have to use any more power strips, and the outlets are nicely concealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its still a work in progress(you may be able to tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I sold my monitor and are waiting for the new one to arrive(BenQ SW2700PT) and I ordered a new keyboard with white keycaps and american layout. I plan to make holes in the desk to rout the cables for monitor and accessories through and lastly I have to do something about the lighting in this room. Other than that its pretty much done.
> 
> Sadly I dont have any before pictures for comparison(because Im a derp and did not take any).


Looking good so far, just begging to be filled up with swanky computer gear lol.


----------



## sterik01

I want that white desk set up


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I want that white desk set up


It can be yours for three low payments of $1,299


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> I'm not a fan of white, but that is just sexy! Well done!! My space is a disaster, so I'm not gonna post it yet. Gotta clean it up first.


Do you have a build log on this? I'm interested in the materials... Top notch!


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Do you have a build log on this? I'm interested in the materials... Top notch!


This wasn't mine setup. You'd have to ask the original poster for a build log.

My setup is currently sitting on a rather large ikea galant desk.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Spent some time over the weekend attaching my monitors the the backboard of my custom desk. Pretty happy, looks great and only way I can have less cable clutter is to buy wireless peripherals (which I wont do) Sorry for quality of pictures, they were taken with my mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future I might get some build-in speakers for the backboard , but for now my setup is done.


What wall mounts are those ? I need one for my current monitor


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Well no one can beat your desk! If you are handy I would recommend building. Much cheaper and way better quality. You could still build and L Desk. It's great for having two workspaces.
> 
> I build a straight desk, 8 feet long. Works perfect for me and is uber sturdy. Some people just don't have the resources or tools to build.


where did you get the wood


----------



## OverK1LL

Just cabinet grade oak veneer plywood from the Home Depot with some oak .75"x1.5" oak board around the perimeter.

I had Home Depot rip the 4'x8' piece of plywood on their fancy rig, then I sandwiched the two pieces of plywood together and trimmed the perimeter. Because the plywood is .75", once they are sandwiched it's thickness is 1.5" - that same thickness of the oak board around the perimeter.

I can go into detail on the process if anyone is interested. It was the quickest and easiest way I could come up with a decent looking desk.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Just cabinet grade oak veneer plywood from the Home Depot with some oak .75"x1.5" oak board around the perimeter.
> 
> I had Home Depot rip the 4'x8' piece of plywood on their fancy rig, then I sandwiched the two pieces of plywood together and trimmed the perimeter. Because the plywood is .75", once they are sandwiched it's thickness is 1.5" - that same thickness of the oak board around the perimeter.
> 
> I can go into detail on the process if anyone was interested. It was the quickest and easiest way I could come up with a decent looking desk.


Buddy you knocked it out for sure with that desk I love it.... Very minimal but extremely well built from the looks of it. I love the looks of it! This is exactly what I have been wanting in a desk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What wall mounts are those ? I need one for my current monitor


That mount look tempting too


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Buddy you knocked it out for sure with that desk I love it.... Very minimal but extremely well built from the looks of it. I love the looks of it! This is exactly what I have been wanting in a desk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Iceman! I was going for minimal - appreciate your feedback


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What wall mounts are those ? I need one for my current monitor




They are NorthBayou brand wall mounts. Come in both silver and Black (I got the black ones)

I got them on Tmall, https://northbayou.world.tmall.com/ for roughly USD30 each. Build quality is excellent, I liked the small build in level as it really helps with installation


----------



## OverK1LL

That is insanely cheap for those types of mounts. I think I will fire on some for work. They look great.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally stopped by my mom's to pick up the top to the desk I'll be switching over to. Can't wait to have a non glass top desk

And glad it fit in the back of the 4Runner


----------



## Narokuu

Old house, Old desk, so i make the best of it ,Current setup. Middle and left monitors are my PC, Right LCd TV is hooked to my mac mini. one for gaming, and one for my music production.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Finally stopped by my mom's to pick up the top to the desk I'll be switching over to. Can't wait to have a non glass top desk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Space Saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And glad it fit in the back of the 4Runner


What a monster! Post up pics when you have it setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Old house, Old desk, so i make the best of it ,Current setup. Middle and left monitors are my PC, Right LCd TV is hooked to my mac mini. one for gaming, and one for my music production.


Sick desk. Looks uber sturdy. They don't make them like that anymore - at least not for a reasonable price.


----------



## Narokuu

No, i am thankful for this desk, its a solid piece of oak. gift from my grandfather.


----------



## greywarden

I got my 49" Wasabi Mango in the other day, snapped a pic. Next big project is wall-mounting the monitor and moving the desk out a little bit... or building a deeper desk top... and then finishing up my speaker build. So much to do, so little time. Sorry for the potato pics.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

What speakers are you using currently? I like the simple square shape.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I got my 49" Wasabi Mango in the other day, snapped a pic. Next big project is wall-mounting the monitor and moving the desk out a little bit... or building a deeper desk top... and then finishing up my speaker build. So much to do, so little time. Sorry for the potato pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, maybe get some sleeves for cable management as well.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Looks great, maybe get some sleeves for cable management as well.


Thanks! well I had everything neat and tidy, but when I sold my old monitor and GPUs, I had to pull everything apart, the cables will be managed properly as soon as I have some time to do it.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> What speakers are you using currently? I like the simple square shape.


Blackweb Gunner 2.1 only sold at Walmart, $25 when I bought them but they're up to $45 now, I'd still pay that much for them, they sound great. I'm currently building a set of speakers with a 7" Vifa PL-series woofer and a Coaxial driver up top. It's going to be a while since I stay pretty busy and I only have like one weekend a month to work on them. This is where I'm at so far with them. (the bricks are for weight, the tile/silicone is a constrained layer)


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I just moved and I'm finally really getting settled in to the new house. Here's the corner of the room where my main gaming/editing machine is set up. I'll be doing a ton more work as I finish my server but here's my setup for the moment


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Still need to change desk color, make stand for pc, rack for audio, finish tubepre and diy keyboard, but getting there slowly.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JK2FPV
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JK2FPV
> by Phetu, on Flickr






You have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## .Sup

old:

__
https://flic.kr/p/daX9oa
The room was a bit small, so I moved stuff upstairs next to my bedroom.






PC is hibernating in the basement because I still have some work to do with the place and just don't have the time to use it.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I got my 49" Wasabi Mango in the other day, snapped a pic. Next big project is wall-mounting the monitor and moving the desk out a little bit... or building a deeper desk top... and then finishing up my speaker build. So much to do, so little time. Sorry for the potato pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a sharp looking monitor! You should check out WinDivvy from Mizage. It will let you split your screen with a simple hotkey (like on a mouse) to divvy up your windows across all that beautiful screen real estate.

Also, what chair is that!? So sleek and retro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Blackweb Gunner 2.1 only sold at Walmart, $25 when I bought them but they're up to $45 now, I'd still pay that much for them, they sound great. I'm currently building a set of speakers with a 7" Vifa PL-series woofer and a Coaxial driver up top. It's going to be a while since I stay pretty busy and I only have like one weekend a month to work on them. This is where I'm at so far with them. (the bricks are for weight, the tile/silicone is a constrained layer)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Speaker build


This needs to have a build thread! Very intrigued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> old:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/daX9oa
> The room was a bit small, so I moved stuff upstairs next to my bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC is hibernating in the basement because I still have some work to do with the place and just don't have the time to use it.


This is one of the coolest eclectic workspaces I've ever seen! Love the decor


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> That is a sharp looking monitor! You should check out WinDivvy from Mizage. It will let you split your screen with a simple hotkey (like on a mouse) to divvy up your windows across all that beautiful screen real estate.
> 
> Also, what chair is that!? So sleek and retro
> 
> This needs to have a build thread! Very intrigued


Thanks! I've used Aquasnap and DisplayFusion in the past, and I liked DisplayFusion enough to pay for the full version, I'll have to check out WinDivvy, thanks for the recommend. The chair is one I bought from Sam's Club in Fairbanks, AK back in 2011-2012, I saw what looked like a Herman Miller replica, then saw the $75 price tag and snatched it up, it was the only one they had left, haha. I've never been able to find the exact model online for anywhere near $75, maybe the price was marked incorrectly? It's pretty comfortable, but there isn't much lumbar support and the vinyl is coming off on the front of the chair where I move around the most. Definitely a good purchase, but I'll be in the market for a real computer chair in the next 6 months to a year.

I do have a build thread, but I'm not too keen on the rules of linking to a different forum here, so google "Shockwave Techtalk" and it'll be the first link, I have the same username there as I do here. TL;DR for all the lazy people that are curious, it's a Rockford Fosgate Prime series 6.75" coaxial (I found the coaxial design of these speakers to be intriguing, similar to what "HiFi" coaxial driver designs are.) and some legendary Vifa PL18 woofers that are NLA since the late 90s, early 2000 era. It will be a three-way design, not my first, but my first passively-crossed-over three-way design (first three-way design were fully-active MiniDSP-controlled towers and subwoofers that were flat to 15Hz, 240lbs total, that were aptly named "Leviathans"). This is the first time I've done a constrained layer (the silicone and tile attached to the MDF) and according to my "knuckle wrap test" it is really solid sounding. I'm hoping to get a smooth response from the coaxial drivers, without too much odd-order distortion, and most importantly - minimum phase crossover! A daunting task, but with the drivers' acoustic centers close to alignment (conjecture at this point, haven't made any measurements) it *should* work out. I'm excited about the build, but I have A LOT of work to do.

Next up on the agenda for the "battlestation" is:

wall mount the monitor
extend or build a new desk top (30-36" not sure yet)
finish the speakers
buy a new chair
new rug
new mechanical keyboard (have a Rapoo KX, don't care for it much)
???
Profit


----------



## Dukman

A lot has changed since I last posted in this thread. Pretty much new everything. And Im in the process of another change.

Monitor and desk layout will remain the same, but that PC hiding under the desk is getting upgraded.





Unfortunately you can see the wiring mess created when I untied everything to set up my new monitor stand. I'm just going to ignore it as best as possible till the new build gets set up.


----------



## DarthBaggins

New desk is coming together, still need to mount the cable management underneath, add another wall bracket, and re center the monitor wall mount (was still set from the old desk)









And installed the cable management under the desk with wall mount re-centered


----------



## KingKwentyne

Got the man cave set up.


----------



## Sp1ked

Hey guys my first post in the forum! I hope that this is a good start...









Some months ago i started to watch the TechSource's Setup Wars and i got motivated. It`s still a WIP but im almost there, i`ll change some things before i submit it, but what do you guy think?

NIGHT MODE:


DAY MODE:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As daylight "reveals" more elements i simplified removing the blue color and sticking to a simpler red/black theme.


Side view, that cable mess in the right side is the arduino that controls the led strip, i`m gonna put it in a black case to hide it.




TV, PS4 & Boxes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Behind the PC:


Playing PS4




LIFE SUPPORT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This pic is quite some months old because it's almost empty now hahahaha












PC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is what is gonna change the most, i`ll do a custom watercooler with hard tubing and the reservoir is gonna fill all those empty bays.




CABLE MANAGEMENT TIP:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here in Brazil we don't have a lot of options to manage cables, so i used a very common office item to keep all the 23 cables behind the desk support part.
The real good thing about this is that i can remove that silver part to change the cables without having to disconnect everything.




BONUS: HOMEMADE "AMBILIGHT"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is a homemade arduino+led strip project that i made following this guide.
The colors are a bit off and i have a problem with my arduino that colors that have a bit of blue "pulses" randomly, i made some tests and it seens that is a problem with my chinese arduino (the original is italian).


----------



## Deeptek

Look good bud


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp1ked*
> 
> Hey guys my first post in the forum! I hope that this is a good start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some months ago i started to watch the TechSource's Setup Wars and i got motivated. It`s still a WIP but im almost there, i`ll change some things before i submit it, but what do you guy think?
> 
> NIGHT MODE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY MODE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As daylight "reveals" more elements i simplified removing the blue color and sticking to a simpler red/black theme.
> 
> 
> Side view, that cable mess in the right side is the arduino that controls the led strip, i`m gonna put it in a black case to hide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV, PS4 & Boxes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the PC:
> 
> 
> Playing PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIFE SUPPORT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is quite some months old because it's almost empty now hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is gonna change the most, i`ll do a custom watercooler with hard tubing and the reservoir is gonna fill all those empty bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE MANAGEMENT TIP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Brazil we don't have a lot of options to manage cables, so i used a very common office item to keep all the 23 cables behind the desk support part.
> The real good thing about this is that i can remove that silver part to change the cables without having to disconnect everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS: HOMEMADE "AMBILIGHT"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a homemade arduino+led strip project that i made following this guide.
> The colors are a bit off and i have a problem with my arduino that colors that have a bit of blue "pulses" randomly, i made some tests and it seens that is a problem with my chinese arduino (the original is italian).


First Post...and what a Doozy It Is!!

Absolutely beautiful setup Man!! The Desk arrangement, the monitors, the PC case, the office chair, the Beer Fridge, the humongous TV, the black feature wall, The map wall. Oozes class!!

Hopefully Google Translate does a good job...

Isso é absolutamente lindo.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp1ked*
> 
> Hey guys my first post in the forum! I hope that this is a good start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some months ago i started to watch the TechSource's Setup Wars and i got motivated. It`s still a WIP but im almost there, i`ll change some things before i submit it, but what do you guy think?
> 
> NIGHT MODE:
> 
> 
> DAY MODE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As daylight "reveals" more elements i simplified removing the blue color and sticking to a simpler red/black theme.
> 
> 
> Side view, that cable mess in the right side is the arduino that controls the led strip, i`m gonna put it in a black case to hide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV, PS4 & Boxes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the PC:
> 
> 
> Playing PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIFE SUPPORT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is quite some months old because it's almost empty now hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is gonna change the most, i`ll do a custom watercooler with hard tubing and the reservoir is gonna fill all those empty bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE MANAGEMENT TIP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Brazil we don't have a lot of options to manage cables, so i used a very common office item to keep all the 23 cables behind the desk support part.
> The real good thing about this is that i can remove that silver part to change the cables without having to disconnect everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS: HOMEMADE "AMBILIGHT"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a homemade arduino+led strip project that i made following this guide.
> The colors are a bit off and i have a problem with my arduino that colors that have a bit of blue "pulses" randomly, i made some tests and it seens that is a problem with my chinese arduino (the original is italian).


Oh my... Tá muito foda







-


----------



## Airborn

Just got my new desk

Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Just got my new desk
> Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


Love that EVGA Case! I despritely want an upgrade for my FX6300 rig. Any regrets?

Setup looks very clean as well


----------



## Sp1ked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> First Post...and what a Doozy It Is!!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful setup Man!! The Desk arrangement, the monitors, the PC case, the office chair, the Beer Fridge, the humongous TV, the black feature wall, The map wall. Oozes class!!
> 
> Hopefully Google Translate does a good job...
> 
> Isso é absolutamente lindo.


Hahahahahaha well played! Almost got it right, "Isso está absolutamente lindo."









Thanks for the feedback! Ur the first to say something about the map, the cool thing about it is that the red spots are places that i visited, so this is a trick to persuade me to leave the room hahahahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Oh my... Tá muito foda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Holy **** this is not google for sure! hahahaha Are you a hu3 hu3 too?


----------



## costilletas

I'm actually Galician, google that out :d


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Just got my new desk
> 
> Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


Your build inspired me to get that same CPU cooler. When I look inside, I thank you. When I have to do any work in the case at all, I hate you.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> Just got my new desk
> 
> Link to my build log : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438429/build-log-airborns-evga-hadron


What Desk-Top is that? From Ikea? If yes, with and depth?


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> Love that EVGA Case! I despritely want an upgrade for my FX6300 rig. Any regrets?
> 
> Setup looks very clean as well


Thanks, None at all


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Your build inspired me to get that same CPU cooler. When I look inside, I thank you. When I have to do any work in the case at all, I hate you.


Haha, Sorry, But thanks


----------



## Airborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> What Desk-Top is that? From Ikea? If yes, with and depth?


Its from Ikea - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50106773/


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol almost got one of those legs from Ikea Sunday, instead I went with the tripod style

Started routing my speaker cables, also planning on upping to a 27-34" monitor since I'm moving away from dual monitors (using the 24 as a reference)


----------



## greywarden

Ok I received the mount in the mail yesterday and bought a bunch of hardware I thought I'd need.

I ended up using this mount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QOQU95K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For reference the top of the wall-mount frame is 17.5" from the top of my desk, and I used the top holes on the TV brackets. Since the bottom of the TV sticks out more than the top, I used 3/4" steel tube-style spacers and had to use longer M6x45mm bolts from Lowe's (About $5 worth of hardware).

I thought it was necessary, so I ordered this 3ft long right angle IEC cable as well: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E25K7OI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And finally I bought a 49" neoprene cable management sleeve and a couple of cheap 5v USB LED strips to backlight the TV, but one of them won't be here until September









Cable management will be done tomorrow, because I'm tired today. Once again, sorry about the potato pics, my rebel is at the studio.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp1ked*
> 
> Hey guys my first post in the forum! I hope that this is a good start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some months ago i started to watch the TechSource's Setup Wars and i got motivated. It`s still a WIP but im almost there, i`ll change some things before i submit it, but what do you guy think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NIGHT MODE:
> 
> 
> DAY MODE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As daylight "reveals" more elements i simplified removing the blue color and sticking to a simpler red/black theme.
> 
> 
> Side view, that cable mess in the right side is the arduino that controls the led strip, i`m gonna put it in a black case to hide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV, PS4 & Boxes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the PC:
> 
> 
> Playing PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIFE SUPPORT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is quite some months old because it's almost empty now hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is gonna change the most, i`ll do a custom watercooler with hard tubing and the reservoir is gonna fill all those empty bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE MANAGEMENT TIP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Brazil we don't have a lot of options to manage cables, so i used a very common office item to keep all the 23 cables behind the desk support part.
> The real good thing about this is that i can remove that silver part to change the cables without having to disconnect everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS: HOMEMADE "AMBILIGHT"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a homemade arduino+led strip project that i made following this guide.
> The colors are a bit off and i have a problem with my arduino that colors that have a bit of blue "pulses" randomly, i made some tests and it seens that is a problem with my chinese arduino (the original is italian).


I told my gf I'm breaking up with her to go and live with you. You think we can sort something out ?


----------



## Danzle

After work and a long trip to ikea, where I made 3 portions of meatballs and rice my own, I finished my new setup. Dual monitor arm from Silverstone will come next week but the majority of cable management and hidding the bad old walls is done.

Traded my bekant desk against this gerton+alex+adils(adjustable) combo. Pretty happy with the space and storage expansion.














Ignore the shield tablet, was watching the wan show while doing my things.


----------



## rhayy

What is this chair ?


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> 
> 
> What is this chair ?


The throne of zeus


----------



## Sp1ked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I told my gf I'm breaking up with her to go and live with you. You think we can sort something out ?


HAHAHAHAHA Sure we can, i have a big room enough for us to play together hohohoho









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> 
> 
> What is this chair ?


It's this one, but black.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> The throne of zeus


Maybe thats why i fell unease with all those god of war games behind me hahahahaha


----------



## rhayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp1ked*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA Sure we can, i have a big room enough for us to play together hohohoho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this one, but black.
> Maybe thats why i fell unease with all those god of war games behind me hahahahaha


Oh, I didn't expect this price.


----------



## greywarden

Basically the same chair, $100 from Walmart...

LINK


----------



## Sp1ked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> Oh, I didn't expect this price.


Yeah it`s a bit expensive, but i had a lot of cheapers ones and everyone gave me some kind of back pain, so i decided to stop wasting money and bought one that i can change almost everything according to my tastes.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Basically the same chair, $100 from Walmart...
> 
> LINK


Same? Only same thing I see it have mesh, backsupport and everything else looks different.


----------



## HZCH

Warning ! Crappy phone pic ahead !


My battle station is actually in a dressing room I've taken over for the sake of my mental balance ?

Would actually replace the whole Expedit (from Ikea) furniture, and the chair, for a better (lower) desk, less depth for the library, and a better ergonomic chair, the whole think wirh wood and white accents. But, you know, no money, no new stuff...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well got one rig installed at the desk, just need to clean up cables some more and get the SPDIF hooked up. Plan on picking up some goodies tomorrow from work to add to the desk and so I can get back to working on JAC (M8 Re-Build). Also need to take the other half's desk upstairs so I can have more space (move the bookshelves to the corner).


----------



## eurotrade07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Warning ! Crappy phone pic ahead !
> 
> 
> My battle station is actually in a dressing room I've taken over for the sake of my mental balance ?
> 
> Would actually replace the whole Expedit (from Ikea) furniture, and the chair, for a better (lower) desk, less depth for the library, and a better ergonomic chair, the whole think wirh wood and white accents. But, you know, no money, no new stuff...


RU celebrating Christmas? It's little bit too late for that don't you think? lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

More like being prepared since it's only a few months away lol


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eurotrade07*
> 
> RU celebrating Christmas? It's little bit too late for that don't you think? lol


In Russia xmas celebrates you.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eurotrade07*
> 
> RU celebrating Christmas? It's little bit too late for that don't you think? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> More like being prepared since it's only a few months away lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> In Russia xmas celebrates you.


LOL told you it was a crappy pic.

In fact this is a LED garland on the left my girlfriend bought somewhere shady enough, so when I put it there to please her tastes, I was electrocuted. Left me two tiny holes in my tumb, made me remember I had been struck down when I was a child.
The Ikea led behind the desk is here because reasons (wanted to put LEDs everywhere, didn't end that odd project).

But you know, there's a lot of Russian people here in Switzerland... Or at least, a lot of Russian bank accounts. ?


----------



## Lodbroke

Have done some serious changes to our bedroom computer corner.
Mostly freeing up precious desktop, replacing black Colored gadgets with lighter colors and the fixing cable management (cable management = easy vacuum cleaning)

The laptop is an ASUS K56cb running a freshly installed Linux Mint 18 xcfe and the, the game rig is an I5-6600K/GTX 970/Maximus VIII Genie MB/DDR4 computer in a white painted Fractal Design Core 1300 case.
Love the sound system: OPI T-amp2 powering 2 Dynavoice C1 Comet speakers.

Glued the power strips good, the power strips usually last for a year or less, but the IKEA Linmon desktop and the 4 Curry+1 Adils legs are 5 years old and will be replaced, hopefully sooner than later. Have even covered worst tabletop dents with putty and paint.


The ASUS K56cb laptop sits sturdy on an IKEA Rimforsa tablet stand, which saves precious tabletop area and the screen is at a neck friendly hight. Picture taken at our all-round/hobby desk in the living room.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## rhayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Basically the same chair, $100 from Walmart...
> 
> LINK


In this chair, the headrest seems useless unless you're lying.


----------



## Deeptek

@epicpie Im wondering if you know my dude out in SF that produces and plays out. Goes by Rare92. Ever heard of him?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> @epicpie Im wondering if you know my dude out in SF that produces and plays out. Goes by Rare92. Ever heard of him?


Can't say I have.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> In this chair, the headrest seems useless unless you're lying.


My chair is similar but obviously not as good as the original poster whom you asked. Check this out to see if it fits your needs. I have some back issues and this is the most comfortable chair I have owned. I am generally sitting in it for 10 hours a day or more if it's a workday.

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Hyken-Technical-Mesh-Task-Chair-Black/product_990119


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodbroke*
> 
> Have done some serious changes to our bedroom computer corner.
> Mostly freeing up precious desktop, replacing black Colored gadgets with lighter colors and the fixing cable management (cable management = easy vacuum cleaning)
> 
> The laptop is an ASUS K56cb running a freshly installed Linux Mint 18 xcfe and the, the game rig is an I5-6600K/GTX 970/Maximus VIII Genie MB/DDR4 computer in a white painted Fractal Design Core 1300 case.
> Love the sound system: OPI T-amp2 powering 2 Dynavoice C1 Comet speakers.
> 
> Glued the power strips good, the power strips usually last for a year or less, but the IKEA Linmon desktop and the 4 Curry+1 Adils legs are 5 years old and will be replaced, hopefully sooner than later. Have even covered worst tabletop dents with putty and paint.
> 
> 
> The ASUS K56cb laptop sits sturdy on an IKEA Rimforsa tablet stand, which saves precious tabletop area and the screen is at a neck friendly hight. Picture taken at our all-round/hobby desk in the living room.


Big like for laptop position/ stand. Doesn't that lamp on the right side of the desk poke you in the eye?


----------



## Lodbroke

Yes it did, It's adjusted now,
Thanks for your comments


----------



## sterik01

Had some wood and plywood laying around and decided to nail then together. Crappy painting and painting the top as well. Used old nails half way nailed and bent them to make hooks for backside cable management.




Job wasn't great but cost me $0.00


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Had some wood and plywood laying around and decided to nail then together. Crappy painting and painting the top as well. Used old nails half way nailed and bent them to make hooks for backside cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job wasn't great but cost me $0.00


Looks great to me man,great colour matching. Prefer custom made stuff over Ikea crap any day. If you plan to spend some money on a desk, dont buy Ikea, just buy a custom piece of nice wood that goes directly between those 2 walls, and make is a floating desk


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well mine was an Ikea Desk from 20 yrs ago (not everything from Ikea is crap, just the cheap low-priced stuff is), but I repurposed the top to make a more up to date desk. Only new things from Ikea was the leg and the shelving wall mount L-brackets.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well mine was an Ikea Desk from 20 yrs ago (not everything from Ikea is crap, just the cheap low-priced stuff is), but I repurposed the top to make a more up to date desk. Only new things from Ikea was the leg and the shelving wall mount L-brackets.


Yeah the table legs you can buy at ikea are pretty decent, some other stuff such as they cable management trays are OK too but it doesnt compare to custom made imo. Their cabinets (or anything else they make out of particle board) are the worst.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great to me man,great colour matching. Prefer custom made stuff over Ikea crap any day. If you plan to spend some money on a desk, dont buy Ikea, just buy a custom piece of nice wood that goes directly between those 2 walls, and make is a floating desk


I originally wanted to do that floating desk. But what if I wanted to move it lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great to me man,great colour matching. Prefer custom made stuff over Ikea crap any day. If you plan to spend some money on a desk, dont buy Ikea, just buy a custom piece of nice wood that goes directly between those 2 walls, and make is a floating desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally wanted to do that floating desk. But what if I wanted to move it lol
Click to expand...

Well a floating desk could be moved with one person easily. Much more easy that moving a desk that doesn't float.


----------



## Alpina 7

new desk yesterday! pretty excite!


Before

After


next mod on my list is to change cases to a Wall mounted P5. =)


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> new desk yesterday! pretty excite!
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> After
> 
> 
> next mod on my list is to change cases to a Wall mounted P5. =)


Nice upgrade ! Don't forget pictures of your P5 ?


----------



## Alpina 7

thanks alot


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> new desk yesterday! pretty excite!
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> next mod on my list is to change cases to a Wall mounted P5. =)


Much better








I personally couldn't live with the PC on he floor best move I made was to make another table to sit the case on to prevent it vacuuming the floor now I clean my PC every 6 months or so instead of monthly
besides That case looks like it needs to take centre stage it looks too nice to be hidden away


----------



## Alpina 7

yea i agree. just right now i have no room anywhere else for it. but the good news is i plan on getting a P5 and wall mounting it =) cant wait


----------



## Bearded Gamer

My computer room is in a small corner of my room on top of my wifes underwear drawer. I still live with my mom at 28


----------



## modnoob

Oops didn't mean to post.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> *My computer room is in a small corner of my room on top of my wifes underwear drawer.* I still live with my mom at 28


Should keep you warm when the action gets heavy during....never mind


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally found an A/C adapter so I could hook up my CableMod wide beam kit (instead of buying something else), hooked up 2 60cm RGB strips. need to snag a 30cm strip to finish the left rear corner of the desk (please excuse the mess around the desk, been going through stuff going to GoodWill/Kidney Fund). Also need to pick up some more velcro cable ties to clean up the wires around and under the desk a bit more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's not messy at all.... We won't comment about my place and how it is presently!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Bought a new desk at a local 2nd hand store for $200!


----------



## longroadtrip

Nice!


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Bought a new desk at a local 2nd hand store for $200!


Wow those submarines are pretty nice. Lol. I thought you said that you would be serving on one.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Bought a new desk at a local 2nd hand store for $200!


Corner, WHY? Why in the corner!? Haha.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Wow those submarines are pretty nice. Lol. I thought you said that you would be serving on one.


I sadly got medically discharged a couple weeks ago.


----------



## confed

Sorry for the potato pics!

My wife and I live in a cozy 2 bedroom apartment. She works from home full time and I work from home at least 2 days a week although on any given day, I am working from home for at least a couple hours.

Aside from my Sig Rig, you can see my work setup, very old laptop which is strictly used for sensitive information, wife's laptop, and my wife's work setup which includes the additional monitor. My first crack at painting different parts of the case only works well from a distance. Still need a lot of touch-up work to be done once I get the time and the weather is cooperating.

Since the pics were taken, I swapped out my white Rosewill mech for a KC71 with gateron greens for my work setup. She is using a deathadder and Rosewill mech with cherry reds. The TV is a 40" Westinghouse with a Vizio soundbar. The glass desk has 1 long run (~18 feet) of LEDs underneath all sections.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Bought a new desk at a local 2nd hand store for $200!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


An EvE player, I see.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> An EvE player, I see.


Mmh, don't know, it lacks 5 more screens to look like the typical EvE Online rig...

?


----------



## Giltintur

So, finally my DAS Keyboard Ultimate 4 arrived, so here comes my desk after over a year of stalking: The table was built with the case in mind, as such, it's a perfect match for my Fractal Design R5.

*Monolith - a Silent Gaming PC hidden in a classical looking hardwood desk.*


*Fully closed version*
Great for having guests around, they don't start to tinker with their youtube playlists as they don't know how to.


*Keyboard peaking out*
The covering wooden part slides up above the keyboard


*Office mode*
Keyboard and mouse fully reachable, otherwise everything closed


*Light gaming*
As you can see the case is peaking out. For light gaming, this is quite enough, as below the PSU there is an opening for it to breath, and the back of the desk was built for the PC.
The table goes all the way to the wall, but the the shelves only go to ~20cm from it and the box around the case is fully open to the back, as such the case fans can easily blow out the air from the enclosure.


*Sliding out...*
As putting the heavy case into the box would be a hassle, the whole thing is a shelf that can slide in and out - it can carry up to ~30 kgs.


*Gaming mode*
Like this, the case is fully in open air. It can mean ~10°C on 100% CPU and GPU.


*Rest of the stuff*
I have a shelf for all the cables and chargers, mice, and below the router is the good old HiFi tower which is acts as an amplifier for the speakers. Below the cables is an other shelf with all my RPG books standing upright. All shelves are capable of fully sliding out for easy access.


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Bought a new desk at a local 2nd hand store for $200!


+1 Rep for EVE Online and an Erebus


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> An EvE player, I see.


Yes I have been playing non-stop since 2008, at one time was paying for 8 accounts but im down to 3 now.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Mmh, don't know, it lacks 5 more screens to look like the typical EvE Online rig...
> 
> ?


That many screens is definitely not typical.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Yes I have been playing non-stop since 2008, at one time was paying for 8 accounts but im down to 3 now.


I stopped playing a few years ago after the player base jerked CCP around one too many times just to screw with another part of the player base.

CCP has no balls left at this point.


----------



## ShortySmalls

I used to play with 4 screens, but I'm a terrible multitasker i just end up focusing on my titan or subcap so i figured a single 4k monitor would be plenty for me. I might add a 2nd 1080p screen in the future for web browsing and IRC/Mumble while i play games though.


----------



## Gladi

I had 10 accounts at my peak....
those times...
long gone...


----------



## HZCH

Never managed to convince my parents I needed even one account, ended paying it by Paysafecard...

Now I want to overcompensate with a clean, white and oak accents desk and a 33cm depth library, and a big 21:9 monitor.

Will have to get mo'money ?


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> I sadly got medically discharged a couple weeks ago.


Sorry, to hear that shorty. I was really looking forward to the pics and stories about the sub.


----------



## Tenaji

I got bored in the middle of my studies so I decided to swap the contents and positions of both my desks and swap the contents of my 2 separate shelves.


----------



## Johnatan8

What kind of seat is that ?








Table is begging for third monitor, and I think you wouldn't mind also


----------



## Tenaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> What kind of seat is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table is begging for third monitor, and I think you wouldn't mind also


I'm in the middle of my studies so maybe a third monitor isn't the best idea right now. Would be awesome to have a third although I don't have much use for it except for the occasional racing sim haha The seat is a Recaro leather car seat bolted onto a block made of decking wood because why not?

Fun fact: Arnie lifted more than iron. He lifted monitors too.


----------



## danycyo

I gotta clean a bit but check out the new 55" c6 oled I just got


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> I sadly got medically discharged a couple weeks ago.


I'm sorry to hear that. Was it a straight separation or did you get a VA rating?

That's a nice desk btw. I almost mistook that space for a barracks room







You keep it pretty well organized.


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Mmh, don't know, it lacks 5 more screens to look like the typical EvE Online rig...
> 
> ?


What if he has a few instances of the game open and just tabs across? I did that for a long time when I had *only* 3 accounts. I have two now and they're not active... Been playing since 2006. Both of those chars are sitting on almost 100 mil sp. One is entirely combat oriented, the other is a wonderful mix of maxed-out (less SC/Titan) Caldari, science, mining, marketing, corp stuff.

Man... This weekend when I rearrange and resurface my desk I'll have to take more pics and upload. I have this "grand idea" of how I want it to look and where I could even incorporate my PS4.


----------



## FXformat

Just finished this build today, the PC is integrated into the desk, mini ITX open air chasis


----------



## Echoa

My current setup that's kinda a mash of old desks and a bookshelf. Going to be building an oak top sawhorse leg desk in the next few months to have a desk that fits my exact needs but this world till then







that and replacing the old wall scrolls with something that more fits my taste these days. I haven't been as into Anime for a few years now but blank apartment walls suck and I had them in my closet


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Just finished this build today, the PC is integrated into the desk, mini ITX open air chasis
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey your Screen looks sad.
What keyboard is that?


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> Hey your Screen looks sad.
> What keyboard is that?


Hahah it does look sad.

Razer Deathstalker.


----------



## cr4p




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Always nice to see a setup that looks like it sees use and isn't a photographic testimony to minimalism. Love how what looks like all the important gadgets and such are nearby too


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Always nice to see a setup that looks like it sees use and isn't a photographic testimony to minimalism. Love how what looks like all the important gadgets and such are nearby too


Depending on the age i guess, i when i was a teenager my station is cluttered with stuff, little toys and figurines here and there...now that i'm in my 20's, i just like things simple and minimal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Depending on the age i guess, i when i was a teenager my station is cluttered with stuff, little toys and figurines here and there...now that i'm in my 20's, i just like things simple and minimal.


I'm 33 and I've always preferred a desk that had stuff on it that makes it look like it's used and appreciated by its owner. While I can definitely understand the quest for perfection, I guess to me I find things more believable if it isn't a super tidy clean room look. Even just something like a freshly opened bottle of beer with one or two sips taken out of it helps dispelling the illusion of that clean room feel... At least to me.









However, we all have our preferences.... Let's not talk about how the area around my benching rig looks


----------



## b214cm

My room. Computer is behind the monitor. I sit slumped in a theater chair to play games.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm 33 and I've always preferred a desk that had stuff on it that makes it look like it's used and appreciated by its owner. While I can definitely understand the quest for perfection, I guess to me I find things more believable if it isn't a super tidy clean room look. Even just something like a freshly opened bottle of beer with one or two sips taken out of it helps dispelling the illusion of that clean room feel... At least to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we all have our preferences.... Let's not talk about how the area around my benching rig looks


Yeah +1 for this, it helps a lot when the frequent things you use is just an arm's length away from you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I still like my collectibles on my desk, even though I do want to setup shelves for them to the left of my desk. But a semi clean desk looks more believable that it gets used a lot. Even though it is nice to look at the ocd clean setups


----------



## Lodbroke

Changed the bedroom desktop again.
2 Drawer units for stuff and 1 unit with door for the computer.

The computer are Lilliput'ed by the cabinet but then again the Fractal Design Core 1300 is a rather small m-atx case.

The Linux Laptop will soon be stuffed away as we are done with this months bill paying.
Hanging rugs on walls is not coming practice, but seen it on Russian nude women photos and if Russians can have expensive Arabian rugs on the wall, so can Scandinavians have cheap ones on the wall too









Mounted wheels and Drilled/sawed? vent holes, all by freehand, no measuring









Want to be sure the cooling works before putting in a shelf to hide the printer there too.
_The poor cat didn't dare to come inside until all drilling and vacuuming was done
_

Was horrified when the computer started to sound even more in the cabinet, much noise/vibrations was cured by furniture felt pads under the comp.

Still need to improve the venting inside computer cabinet, before done.


----------



## kjrayo18




----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*


Love those cases. Was going to get one of these but found an Ncase instead. Build looks great.


----------



## pitacremos

Hi guys !
I update my room and i show it !

1. https://i.imgsafe.org/347b168ea7.jpg
2. https://i.imgsafe.org/3477ba0420.jpg
3. https://i.imgsafe.org/346e502d5c.jpg
4. https://i.imgsafe.org/347196476a.jpg
5. https://i.imgsafe.org/346ca2b8b3.jpg
6. https://i.imgsafe.org/347f4a28d2.jpg
7. https://i.imgsafe.org/3464d03685.jpg
8. https://i.imgsafe.org/34654ecd9a.jpg
9. https://i.imgsafe.org/34691e8742.jpg
10. https://i.imgsafe.org/347a3cb87c.jpg
11. https://i.imgsafe.org/346c41de69.jpg

Thanks !


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*


what are all the specs of the pc in that rig? looks nice


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*
> 
> Hi guys !
> I update my room and i show it !
> 
> 1. https://i.imgsafe.org/347b168ea7.jpg
> 2. https://i.imgsafe.org/3477ba0420.jpg
> 3. https://i.imgsafe.org/346e502d5c.jpg
> 4. https://i.imgsafe.org/347196476a.jpg
> 5. https://i.imgsafe.org/346ca2b8b3.jpg
> 6. https://i.imgsafe.org/347f4a28d2.jpg
> 7. https://i.imgsafe.org/3464d03685.jpg
> 8. https://i.imgsafe.org/34654ecd9a.jpg
> 9. https://i.imgsafe.org/34691e8742.jpg
> 10. https://i.imgsafe.org/347a3cb87c.jpg
> 11. https://i.imgsafe.org/346c41de69.jpg
> 
> Thanks !


I really like the look of the floors, is that just some sort of vinyl?
The whole room is great, but I especially like the flooring.


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*
> 
> Hi guys !
> I update my room and i show it !
> 
> 1. https://i.imgsafe.org/347b168ea7.jpg
> 2. https://i.imgsafe.org/3477ba0420.jpg
> 3. https://i.imgsafe.org/346e502d5c.jpg
> 4. https://i.imgsafe.org/347196476a.jpg
> 5. https://i.imgsafe.org/346ca2b8b3.jpg
> 6. https://i.imgsafe.org/347f4a28d2.jpg
> 7. https://i.imgsafe.org/3464d03685.jpg
> 8. https://i.imgsafe.org/34654ecd9a.jpg
> 9. https://i.imgsafe.org/34691e8742.jpg
> 10. https://i.imgsafe.org/347a3cb87c.jpg
> 11. https://i.imgsafe.org/346c41de69.jpg
> 
> Thanks !


this is sweet!!! i like the lambos to


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> what are all the specs of the pc in that rig? looks nice




Cryorg h7 with an i5, and a 980 ??


----------



## MocoIMO

Got myself a new desk & monitor.

Wires are a work in progress because I need to add a custom shelf behind the drawers to hide my nas unit & awaiting Schiit Jotunheim to drop some cable molding on speaker wires once I figure out where it'll be placed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Got myself a new desk & monitor.
> 
> Wires are a work in progress because I need to add a custom shelf behind the drawers to hide my nas unit & awaiting Schiit Jotunheim to drop some cable molding on speaker wires once I figure out where it'll be placed.


Ultrawide ftw. I could never go back to 16:9 now.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ultrawide ftw. I could never go back to 16:9 now.


Couldn't agree more, I just wish they had the gsync monitors when I purchased my first ultrawide... so much better without the screen tearing now


----------



## texas comfort

New workstation configuration for mid/late 2016. Taken with a potato - sorry. Room size shrank this year so my desk size did too. Normal day to day dust and clutter, sorry to the neat nazi's.



Hope y'all like it!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Got a new case and re-did my arrangement


----------



## beyonddc

I recently moved, this is my new office. My new office is located in the corner of my basement.




Previously my office is on the 2nd floor of my house. I definitely miss the natural light coming from the window. The basement too dark.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beyonddc*
> 
> I recently moved, this is my new office. My new office is located in the corner of my basement.
> 
> Previously my office is on the 2nd floor of my house. I definitely miss the natural light coming from the window. The basement too dark.


Why move? I moved my own desk from a very dark corner in the house to one with ample light, having natural light makes sitting at that desk a lot more comfortable imo. Other than that seems like a decent setup. I personally prefer to have one monitor straight in front of me with a dual monitor setup when playing games, having them split in the middle is fine for work though assuming I switch my view between both when working. If I dont my neck/shoulders get painful after a while.


----------



## beyonddc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Why move? I moved my own desk from a very dark corner in the house to one with ample light, having natural light makes sitting at that desk a lot more comfortable imo. Other than that seems like a decent setup. I personally prefer to have one monitor straight in front of me with a dual monitor setup when playing games, having them split in the middle is fine for work though assuming I switch my view between both when working. If I dont my neck/shoulders get painful after a while.


Yea, I moved to another house, unfortunately I no longer have any extra room to setup an office so I can only set it up in the basement.

I do not game much, this setup is not bad for work.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> I personally prefer to have one monitor straight in front of me with a dual monitor setup when playing games. If I dont my neck/shoulders get painful after a while.


I have my monitors stacked vertically for this reason, it even forces me to sit up a little straighter so I can see the top one easier.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I have my monitors stacked vertically for this reason, it even forces me to sit up a little straighter so I can see the top one easier.


Best purchase i made was getting an adjustable vesa mount for my monitor. Last one was 100x100 this one is 75x75, i had to bent the bracket a bit as it obstructs the dp input on the lg 29" ultrawides.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitacremos*
> 
> Hi guys !
> I update my room and i show it !
> 
> 1. https://i.imgsafe.org/347b168ea7.jpg
> 2. https://i.imgsafe.org/3477ba0420.jpg
> 3. https://i.imgsafe.org/346e502d5c.jpg
> 4. https://i.imgsafe.org/347196476a.jpg
> 5. https://i.imgsafe.org/346ca2b8b3.jpg
> 6. https://i.imgsafe.org/347f4a28d2.jpg
> 7. https://i.imgsafe.org/3464d03685.jpg
> 8. https://i.imgsafe.org/34654ecd9a.jpg
> 9. https://i.imgsafe.org/34691e8742.jpg
> 10. https://i.imgsafe.org/347a3cb87c.jpg
> 11. https://i.imgsafe.org/346c41de69.jpg
> 
> Thanks !


What's wrong with servers "imgsafe"... I've been able to see just one picture


----------



## Phetu

Here's my current music listening, tv watching and etc setup on my living room, still need to make some small adjustments but for now it does it's job










__
https://flic.kr/p/LULztr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LULztr
 by Phetu, on Flickr

-Rega RP6, RB700, Nagaoka MP-100
-Pro-ject CD Box DS
-PS3
-Mac Mini
-RIAA Boozhound labs Phono preamp + MC preamp DIY
-Yamaha RX-A2050 (Bi-Amp mode)
-B&W 684
-LG 49" Full HD
-Logitech Harmony Smart


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> Here's my current music listening, tv watching and etc setup on my living room, still need to make some small adjustments but for now it does it's job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/LULztr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/LULztr
> by Phetu, on Flickr
> 
> Nice,I like it. Where did you buy the entertainment center, or is it custom?


----------



## Phetu

From some furniture shop here in Finland, can't anymore remember where and what it's called, but was something like Acazia TV stand


----------



## Dienz

Anyone have any suggestions for a desk - either straight or L-shaped - that has a couple drawers? The one I have is almost 6 years old and is beat up pretty badly after several moves... I have materials to resurface and paint it but I just haven't gotten around to it and at this point I feel like it's just a very outdated design.

I'll take thoughts and opinions from anyone! Thanks!!


----------



## Lodbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a desk - either straight or L-shaped - that has a couple drawers? The one I have is almost 6 years old and is beat up pretty badly after several moves... I have materials to resurface and paint it but I just haven't gotten around to it and at this point I feel like it's just a very outdated design.
> 
> I'll take thoughts and opinions from anyone! Thanks!!


If u want it cheap go with IKEA Linnmon table tops and Alex Drawer units.
Not that they are any furniture that is worth to put on your will, but there are modules for almost any kind of desktop.



My (over) 2 meter wide desktop with 2 Alex drawer unit+a cabinet for the computer. Still need to improve the vent in the computer cabinet and fix the table top on the drawer cabinets with brackets.
But got the fall and the coming winter to do that









Brackets if u want the desk to become more of a unit.

For a L-shaped desktop u could either put ordinary Linnmon together or use the corner section/tabletop.


----------



## airbozo

My current setup. Got rid of the old mobile rack and installed everything in this desk. Loving it except the rear does not have mounting rails like the front, so I just put everything long and heavy at the bottom. You can see the Intel server sticking out as well. It is all the way back almost touching the wall.


----------



## hyp36rmax




----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*


What desk is that? If I may ask, I am looking to get a corner setup, and that is about perfect. I like the setup btw, very nice


----------



## Dienz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodbroke*
> 
> If u want it cheap go with IKEA Linnmon table tops and Alex Drawer units.
> Not that they are any furniture that is worth to put on your will, but there are modules for almost any kind of desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> My (over) 2 meter wide desktop with 2 Alex drawer unit+a cabinet for the computer. Still need to improve the vent in the computer cabinet and fix the table top on the drawer cabinets with brackets.
> But got the fall and the coming winter to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackets if u want the desk to become more of a unit.
> 
> For a L-shaped desktop u could either put ordinary Linnmon together or use the corner section/tabletop.






Where are those brackets from? Where they just an arbitrary find from Google? I actually like the countersunk holes, nice and flush. Those look pretty sturdy and would probably secure a desk very well. Also, the Linnmon / Alex setup comes as a whole from Ikea. It's awesome.. I think I might go for it!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What desk is that? If I may ask, I am looking to get a corner setup, and that is about perfect. I like the setup btw, very nice


Thanks! The desk is a discontinued Ikea Galant with extension. It was replaced by the Ikea Bekant which by no means anywhere near as versatile. You should be able to find the Galant through Craigslist if you're located in North America. A dime a dozen.


----------



## iARDAs

Computer room renewal in progress.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thanks! The desk is a discontinued Ikea Galant with extension. It was replaced by the Ikea Bekant which by no means anywhere near as versatile. You should be able to find the Galant through Craigslist if you're located in North America. A dime a dozen.


Thanks, I checked around and not much to be found. Sucks they discontinued this. Also, with the Bekant style they don't have extensions like they did for the galant series. I'll have to find something, without spending crazy amounts of $


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Thanks, I checked around and not much to be found. Sucks they discontinued this. Also, with the Bekant style they don't have extensions like they did for the galant series. I'll have to find something, without spending crazy amounts of $


Not sure what part of TX you're located but here's a Craigslist from Austin: http://austin.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=ikea%20galant


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Not sure what part of TX you're located but here's a Craigslist from Austin: http://austin.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=ikea%20galant


Thanks, I appreciate that. Wish I was closer to Austin, I'm in Dallas unfortunately. I'll keep checking, and keep my options open. I did see a few around me, but didn't look to be in good shape, or not exactly what I want.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Computer room renewal in progress.


Looks good. Interesting to see how you can still do all of this with hand tools. Here we would use an angle grinder to cut the outline and a rotary hammer to remove the concrete.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodbroke*
> 
> If u want it cheap go with IKEA Linnmon table tops and Alex Drawer units.
> Not that they are any furniture that is worth to put on your will, but there are modules for almost any kind of desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> My (over) 2 meter wide desktop with 2 Alex drawer unit+a cabinet for the computer. Still need to improve the vent in the computer cabinet and fix the table top on the drawer cabinets with brackets.
> But got the fall and the coming winter to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackets if u want the desk to become more of a unit.
> 
> For a L-shaped desktop u could either put ordinary Linnmon together or use the corner section/tabletop.


Sooo much of this. For a nice setup for myself and my husband we took two 8' countertops, three ALEX drawer units, four of the cheapy black support poles, and two Markus chairs..... Just under $700 CAD, although we're ditching the Ikea chairs for Maxnomic chairs eventually. Not that we really use those desks for gaming anymore (it's original purpose) as we switched back to our Obutto R3volutions.... But my half has all my benching gear, art supplies, a miniatures work area, and will also have a small soldering station.... With a budget server BOINC rig added in at some point too.

EDIT: Oh right, I wound up using the 90 degree angle brackets to hold it all together so things didn't shift, but that's also because we wanted something a tad more permanent.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Seems like some good ideas, I may go with something from Ikea, considering I'm in an apt. Not enough space for huge desks, will have to be a corner desk with hopefully the 36" or 48" right side extended. That's where I will put my rig when completed. I'll keep checking, although the linmon lineup has caught my eye. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Seems like some good ideas, I may go with something from Ikea, considering I'm in an apt. Not enough space for huge desks, will have to be a corner desk with hopefully the 36" or 48" right side extended. That's where I will put my rig when completed. I'll keep checking, although the linmon lineup has caught my eye. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips.


If you have access to a good circular saw (or whatever they use to cut countertops), you can buy a single countertop and trim it to size - they include two trim strips in the box. Just note that the countertops have to be picked up at the item pickup section, so don't buy countertops during a Kitchen even otherwise you'll be waiting two hours to get it!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks good. Interesting to see how you can still do all of this with hand tools. Here we would use an angle grinder to cut the outline and a rotary hammer to remove the concrete.


We have the machine here too but the guy told me the dust is much more with the machine so he did it by hand


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you have access to a good circular saw (or whatever they use to cut countertops), you can buy a single countertop and trim it to size - they include two trim strips in the box. Just note that the countertops have to be picked up at the item pickup section, so don't buy countertops during a Kitchen even otherwise you'll be waiting two hours to get it!


Lol sweet thanks, that actually sounds like a good idea. I'm sure some of the countertops would be more suitable for the weight I want to put on it. Hmmm wonder if anyone has done a marble top for their desk....


----------



## Lodbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> 
> Where are those brackets from? Where they just an arbitrary find from Google? I actually like the countersunk holes, nice and flush. Those look pretty sturdy and would probably secure a desk very well. Also, the Linnmon / Alex setup comes as a whole from Ikea. It's awesome.. I think I might go for it!


The pic of the bracket was just something I found on the web, but I got my brackets from a hardware chain in Sweden, Just check with hardware store in your country/city.


----------



## iARDAs

Tomorrow painting and hopefully by saturday everything will be ready. Nothing fancy but it will hopefully be a decent setup.


----------



## iARDAs

Coming up nice


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up nice


are those power sockets?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> are those power sockets?


Lower 6 yeah they will be. Also 4 more on the left.

Other holes are to take monitor cables. They will directly go under the table. I will install 2 vesa mounts over there.


----------



## iARDAs

Also wondering why 10?

1 for fiber
1 for modem
1 for airport xtreme for better wireless
1 for psu

Right side
1 for monitor
1 for tv
1 for printer
1 for tv cable decoder
2 empty just to be safe. I will probably end up inserting something there.


----------



## Gladi

Hope your electrical system supports that many consumers on one line.
Looking forward to the end product.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> Hope your electrical system supports that many consumers on one line.
> Looking forward to the end product.


Yeah it does easily. All electrical stuff at home were done new 6 years ago all controller by this beauty



End product pictures will come tomorrow. But my carpet in being cleaned and will arrive next week.


----------



## iARDAs

Y

Computer desk and outlets left. Oh also vesa mounts.


----------



## iARDAs

Sneak peak


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sneak peak


Looks great! I thought you had an ultrawide though?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Looks great! I thought you had an ultrawide though?


Thank you... Sold lt but will buy 1440p one when prices drop a bit. Ultrawide would look wicked great.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you... Sold lt but will buy 1440p one when prices drop a bit. Ultrawide would look wicked great.


Ah, that is a good plan. I think a 1440p Ultrawide would be the perfect compliment to that space. I myself am contemplating upgrading from my XB271HU to a Ultrawide.... just don't want to spend the money for one


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Ah, that is a good plan. I think a 1440p Ultrawide would be the perfect compliment to that space. I myself am contemplating upgrading from my XB271HU to a Ultrawide.... just don't want to spend the money for one


Yeah I dont want to spend too. Nut until 2017 when new panels come out. I also MIGHT get a 32inch tv. Current is 22.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lower 6 yeah they will be. Also 4 more on the left.
> 
> Other holes are to take monitor cables. They will directly go under the table. I will install 2 vesa mounts over there.


Why not a power strip?


----------



## Streetdragon

I read through the post form 2013+up and wow. there are so many awesome desks!


My little "station" the desk is realy old. Need to buy a new one. bigger and a git higher

What do you think? Should i place the amp on my Case?


----------



## Lodbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I read through the post form 2013+up and wow. there are so many awesome desks!
> 
> 
> My little "station" the desk is realy old. Need to buy a new one. bigger and a git higher
> 
> What do you think? Should i place the amp on my Case?


You could put your screens on the amp, or even better put the screens on shelf above the amplifier. If your desk is too low, see if there is possible to buy something to rise the desk...

BTW: That amplifier and those speakers are awesome...


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Pretty much everything is DIY. Older pictures (room layout is exactly the same still):

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/After2_zps2b7b0a36.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/AlmostComplete_zpse5919a52.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/ConsoleCab_zps22304984.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/VewlixFF_zpss9itopor.jpg.html

Updated desk with new rig / custom stand:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/IMG_1303_zpsgwfgrztj.jpg.html

All powered by one PC.


----------



## Alex132

Hows the fitment with that case an the AIO? Is it 280 or 240mm?

Fitment with AIOs was the biggest reason for me not getting that Phantek case.


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hows the fitment with that case an the AIO? Is it 280 or 240mm?
> 
> Fitment with AIOs was the biggest reason for me not getting that Phantek case.


It's a 240. It fits pretty well and allows for plenty of positional flexibility at the top.

I did make a blanking sheet for the other side as my cable management isn't too great:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/PC Build/IMG_1031_zpszqlylnv4.jpg.html


----------



## salted_cashews

Damn, you have some inhuman talent. Good stuff man, that right there is the dream.


----------



## Balsagna

Here's an updated picture of part of my office, which is actually the master bedroom of my house.









These aren't very good pictures as the room lighting really throws off the lighting for these quick Galaxy Note 5 pictures....

Built the desk myself for around $70, was fun to do. Overall, decent little setup








Also, I adore the artwork!


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Damn, you have some inhuman talent. Good stuff man, that right there is the dream.


Thanks very much for that


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Damn you guys and your nice set ups! making mine look like crap







.

(3 year old pic)


I'm gonna be redoing my setup in the next month ish (got 2 options for the case placement), dual desks isn't bad but no room for triple 27" 1440p monitors







, changing to a single desk, 735mm ish high, 1800mm long, 610mm deep with 5 legs (4 corners + middle at the back), speakers mounted to the wall & WSGF Ultimate Desk Stand v2 for the monitors. As well as some LED's around the desk, because well why not.



Spoiler: My setup options



Probably what I'm gonna end up with.



This is how I wanted to do it but case will be 400mm from the roof and my room gets stupidly hot







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Damn you guys and your nice set ups! making mine look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (3 year old pic)
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be redoing my setup in the next month ish (got 2 options for the case placement), dual desks isn't bad but no room for triple 27" 1440p monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , changing to a single desk, 735mm ish high, 1800mm long, 610mm deep with 5 legs (4 corners + middle at the back), speakers mounted to the wall & WSGF Ultimate Desk Stand v2 for the monitors. As well as some LED's around the desk, because well why not.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My setup options
> 
> 
> 
> Probably what I'm gonna end up with.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I wanted to do it but case will be 400mm from the roof and my room gets stupidly hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like the 2nd render best


----------



## CaptainXLAB

New to Overclocking.net... Here's my room xD


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Like the 2nd render best


Yeah, that's what I wanted to do but don't think I can because the case will probably get to hot







.

Once I build my desk I'll do some testing, I have a little shelf that's about the right height so I can stick it on the desk and see.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sneak peak


Nice job, you are going to lift the desktop from the floor and put it on the hanging shelf?

Those speaker wires, would there be a better way of taking care of those? I myself am thinking of getting some build in wall speakers, just using my monitor speakers and headphones now because speaker wires drive me crazy


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Pretty much everything is DIY. Older pictures (room layout is exactly the same still):
> 
> All powered by one PC.


Simply amazing, best I have seen in this nearly 4000 page long thread. You have skills and what must be an impressive workplace to be able to build all this stuff


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Nice job, you are going to lift the desktop from the floor and put it on the hanging shelf?
> 
> Those speaker wires, would there be a better way of taking care of those? I myself am thinking of getting some build in wall speakers, just using my monitor speakers and headphones now because speaker wires drive me crazy


Thank you. I dont use those speakers much so when I get a new ultrawide screen i will use the built ln speakers and remove the desktop ones.

I will also buy the new logitech wireless mice which gives amazing response times like a wired mice. 900s I believe?

Right shelve has a printer now as well as my decoder for the tv.

Left shelf has my modems and airport xtreme.

When everything is set I will post another picture.


----------



## Phetu

New color for my desk


__
https://flic.kr/p/M2Dwr2


__
https://flic.kr/p/M2Dwr2
 by Phetu, on Flickr


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phetu*
> 
> New color for my desk


like the colour of the desk! but isnt the keyboard a bit smal? no numpad? i cant live without a numpad^^


----------



## Phetu

Maybe a little, but not much, my DIY, whenever it will be ready... won't be much bigger, and also without numpad, kind of can't live without it though, have on wireless numpad only, when ever I need to type lot of numbers, but since it's not everyday, or even week, don't need it constantly taking my small desks space =)


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Simply amazing, best I have seen in this nearly 4000 page long thread. You have skills and what must be an impressive workplace to be able to build all this stuff


Thanks, I'm extremely flattered!

Workplace-wise: Either the garage or outside. Tool-wise: small, colapsable workbench, a router, power drill/driver, regular drill, jigsaw and a couple of G-clamps - that's about it!


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you. I dont use those speakers much so when I get a new ultrawide screen i will use the built ln speakers and remove the desktop ones.
> 
> I will also buy the new logitech wireless mice which gives amazing response times like a wired mice. 900s I believe?
> 
> Right shelve has a printer now as well as my decoder for the tv.
> 
> Left shelf has my modems and airport xtreme.
> 
> When everything is set I will post another picture.


muhtesem olmus bayıldım


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Thanks, I'm extremely flattered!
> 
> Workplace-wise: Either the garage or outside. Tool-wise: small, colapsable workbench, a router, power drill/driver, regular drill, jigsaw and a couple of G-clamps - that's about it!


I'm impressed. Paint job on all those pieces looks top notch too. Any upcoming/current project you are working on. You seem to have build most of the items that would come to mind when one thinks of a 'game' room.


----------



## iARDAs

http://imgur.com/HHr6Txd




http://imgur.com/HStF44n




http://imgur.com/ADkivEr


Few things

1-) My carpeting will arrive next week

2-) I am looking for some wireless speakers for my system

3-) My HD 598 has a long cord, most of the cluster you see in the picture is because of the headphone. I might replace it with a Logitech g933 if I can sell my soundcard and HD598...

4-) I am getting a 32 inch TV next week. The current 22 inch TV is a bit smaller for my taste. 32 inch will fit great. Probably getting a sammy.

5-) All my modems are on the left side.

6-) Printer and decoder for TV on the right side.

7-) In the bottom picture I believe you can see the cable holder part. I still need to make some of the cluster cables dissapear. Will probably do it next week after my carpeting arrives.

All in all when I sit on my chair, all the cables I see belong to a peripherial that I can not really do much. I mean I can but there is no need. I am just glad that HDMI, power cables of the screens are not there.

But yeah I might go all wireless and make the entire setup cablefree...

Edit: I will probably get a shelf above the monitors but not sure yet. Where I live is an earthquake prone city and if I get shelves without doors, than it could be very hazardous. And a shelf with doors might not look as great. Time will tell of course.


----------



## airbozo

iARDAs: Check out a product called "Museum Wax".

I live 10 miles from the Loma Prieta fault line and that wax saved dozens of items during a major earthquake. Some stuff even fell out of closed cabinets, but the items stuck down with that wax never moved. On the plus side, the wax comes off pretty much anything with little effort. It would work for items you don't move much, but is a hassle with things you use.

I now use it on everything on a shelf and all of my pictures and art hung on the walls.

Great looking space BTW!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo*
> 
> iARDAs: Check out a product called "Museum Wax".
> 
> I live 10 miles from the Loma Prieta fault line and that wax saved dozens of items during a major earthquake. Some stuff even fell out of closed cabinets, but the items stuck down with that wax never moved. On the plus side, the wax comes off pretty much anything with little effort. It would work for items you don't move much, but is a hassle with things you use.
> 
> I now use it on everything on a shelf and all of my pictures and art hung on the walls.
> 
> Great looking space BTW!


Thanks will do. It is very important as I dont want books to fall over to my monitors. We dont have quakes all the time here but we just had one 2 days ago with a magnitutude of 5.0... It can still knock some books over who knows.

Thanks btw.

I still need to do few other stuff to get the desk and setup of my dreams. But it is spacy for sure.


----------



## airbozo

I don't have any pictures, but for books I used to use a removable bar that prevented them from tipping out of the shelf, but was easily moveable if I wanted a book. My buddy copied me, but used plexiglass so he could see through it. I'll see if he still has it up and if he will take a picture. It looked pretty nice too.


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> I'm impressed. Paint job on all those pieces looks top notch too. Any upcoming/current project you are working on. You seem to have build most of the items that would come to mind when one thinks of a 'game' room.


Yes, the painting and finishing takes the time. As for other projects, I have a space simulation seat on the go (uising a VR headset with Elite / Star Citizen). It's been static for a while - I need to get back on it as the build phase is nearly done. I wanted to make the entire thing from scratch - the upholstery was challenging due to the complex shapes fitting together.

I'll throw some pictures in here ...

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/HeadRestPads2_zpsjtsdanav.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/iPad1_zpsace34f04.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/MeterOn2_zpsead19014.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/SideWindow1_zps285bfe60.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/ArtworkIn1_zps119c695b.jpg.html

Throttle and stick have been re-cased and will be positioned on the side pods:

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/NotGlued2_zps433fb626.jpg.html

http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/throttlePanel5_zpsba7a1554.jpg.html

Building stuff is what I enjoy most!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Pretty much everything is DIY. Older pictures (room layout is exactly the same still):
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/After2_zps2b7b0a36.jpg.html
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/AlmostComplete_zpse5919a52.jpg.html
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/ConsoleCab_zps22304984.jpg.html
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/VewlixFF_zpss9itopor.jpg.html
> 
> Updated desk with new rig / custom stand:
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/IMG_1303_zpsgwfgrztj.jpg.html
> 
> All powered by one PC.


Jesus Christ bro, your work is top notch! I like the racing seat one...i might have to copy that design, very simple and clean.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThereIs0nly0ne*
> 
> Yes, the painting and finishing takes the time. As for other projects, I have a space simulation seat on the go (uising a VR headset with Elite / Star Citizen). It's been static for a while - I need to get back on it as the build phase is nearly done. I wanted to make the entire thing from scratch - the upholstery was challenging due to the complex shapes fitting together.
> 
> I'll throw some pictures in here ...
> 
> http://s218.photobucket.com/user/SpaceHedgehog/media/HeadRestPads2_zpsjtsdanav.jpg.html
> 
> Building stuff is what I enjoy most!


Looks fantastic, the detail such as the upholstry is what makes your pieces stand out. Honestly, you should set up a separate build log for some of these pieces so they get the attention they deserve and wont be snowed under in this huge thread. Are you going to do anything special for the audio, or do you use headphones?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks fantastic, the detail such as the upholstry is what makes your pieces stand out. *Honestly, you should set up a separate build log for some of these pieces so they get the attention they deserve and wont be snowed under in this huge thread.* Are you going to do anything special for the audio, or do you use headphones?


I agree! I would love to see your work compiled into its own thread


----------



## ThereIs0nly0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Jesus Christ bro, your work is top notch! I like the racing seat one...i might have to copy that design, very simple and clean.


Thank you. If you're interested, I can post some more details on this - anything specific about the build, including finishing and painting - let me know and I'll be happy to provide more information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks fantastic, the detail such as the upholstry is what makes your pieces stand out. Honestly, you should set up a separate build log for some of these pieces so they get the attention they deserve and wont be snowed under in this huge thread. Are you going to do anything special for the audio, or do you use headphones?


Thanks. I'll be using headphones for this setup. Regarding the build logs, as requested above, I'm interested in what people would like to see so feel free to request what you think would be interesting / useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I agree! I would love to see your work compiled into its own thread


Thanks very much. I did post a couple of retrospective build logs for the desk and the PC stand in the project forums but happy to share more information / pictures (I have a few hundred for the project builds). Regarding the build logs, it's probably easier to break things down by individual projects. Again, happy to take requests in terms of specific content.

A couple of videos I put together for the arcade cabinet and the racing simulator:


----------



## Ferling

.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Slowly getting ready to rebuild my desk, gotta buy everything as of right now (Bunnings is out of the legs I want) but worked out my cable management today, well roughly. Going to be trying these D-Line covers this time, already tried zip ties, screw down clamps, double sided tape clamps, velcro straps, nails, screws, staples... the list goes on. All of them were an utter pain for one reason or another.







Colours are, purple = ethernet, pink = speakers, red = monitor power, blue = monitor video.

I still have yet to work out PC power, probably going to see if I can run it up the monitor power cover or run it in it's own cover, I want to keep it as far away from the ethernet as I can because I'm using a CAT7 cable but it's flat and not very well shielded. I'm also keeping them off the wall behind the PC as much as I can because I'll be putting LEDs on the desk so don't want the light to be distorted.

All the cable covers will be painted the same colour as the wall as well so hopefully they should blend in nicely, the brick side I'm not 100% sure, kinda hard to make it blend in.


----------



## misterD




----------



## FXformat

Changed my setup around a little bit


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Changed my setup around a little bit


This looks awesome until my eye sees that sub at your feet. It just throws off the symmetry somehow. No idea how you could hide it but you'd have a very minimalist look if it wasn't there.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> This looks awesome until my eye sees that sub at your feet. It just throws off the symmetry somehow. No idea how you could hide it but you'd have a very minimalist look if it wasn't there.


LOL sub is huge bro, i can put it beside my desk between the PC stand and the desk i guess...i'll move it around and see how it looks, but i also want it in photos, let people know i listen to thugged out music...


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> LOL sub is huge bro, i can put it beside my desk between the PC stand and the desk i guess...i'll move it around and see how it looks, but i also want it in photos, *let people know i listen to thugged out music...*


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> LOL sub is huge bro, i can put it beside my desk between the PC stand and the desk i guess...i'll move it around and see how it looks, but i also want it in photos, let people know i listen to thugged out music...


I am inspired by your setup build and I plan to do simillar back-plate one in next month when I will rebuild my gaming room. Although I will mount it to wall, not to desk.









Also what is your TV model and PC case model?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am inspired by your setup build and I plan to do simillar back-plate one in next month when I will rebuild my gaming room. Although I will mount it to wall, not to desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is your TV model and PC case model?


Monitor is an AMH A409U, check out the reviews on youtube...my case is the Raven RVZ02


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Old pic but damn, I will get a full overhaul next year


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> LOL sub is huge bro, i can put it beside my desk between the PC stand and the desk i guess...i'll move it around and see how it looks, but i also want it in photos, let people know i listen to thugged out music...


What case is that? Great looking setup, I really like that case for a SFF media center.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

I have a problem...



https://pcpartpicker.com/b/myjcCJ

Monitor List:
Crossover 44k UHD 4k 40" 60Hz 4:4:4
23" Dell 1080p 60Hz
27" Dell S2416DG 1440p 144Hz 1ms gsync
27" Asus VE278Q 1080p 60Hz
24" Asus VG248QE 1080p 144Hz 1ms

the 24" dell is hooked up to the integrated graphics. The other 4 are hooked up to the graphics card. i had a strange issue trying to get the integrated graphics to work. turns out i had to re-enable it in the bios.

Surprisingly having all these monitors hooked up doesn't have much effect on frame rate. The Dell 27" 1440p is my main gaming monitor with the 40" 4K used for select titles with my xbox 360 controller. The other 3 are just extra for twitch/forums/voip.

Whats even more sad is i recently set up two 1440x900 15.4" laptop screens in portrait flanking the 27" 1440p but the panel quality was just too horrendous. So i just ditched em. Might use them for something else later on down the road. It was a pretty cool setup, almost like having ultrawide but with 144Hz. I literally went through 4 different panel part numbers and 3 different sets of controllers trying to get it to work. There just isn't a decent quality 1440x900 15.4" panel. The colors just looked absolutely terrible especially in portrait mode and the controllers had issues with gamma being WAY off. I couldn't even calibrate them using my colormunki. Guess we'll just have to keep waiting for 21:9 1440p 144Hz.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nothing wrong or "sad" about having multiple monitors


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> I have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/myjcCJ
> 
> Monitor List:
> Crossover 44k UHD 4k 40" 60Hz 4:4:4
> 23" Dell 1080p 60Hz
> 27" Dell S2416DG 1440p 144Hz 1ms gsync
> 27" Asus VE278Q 1080p 60Hz
> 24" Asus VG248QE 1080p 144Hz 1ms
> 
> the 24" dell is hooked up to the integrated graphics. The other 4 are hooked up to the graphics card. i had a strange issue trying to get the integrated graphics to work. turns out i had to re-enable it in the bios.
> 
> Surprisingly having all these monitors hooked up doesn't have much effect on frame rate. The Dell 27" 1440p is my main gaming monitor with the 40" 4K used for select titles with my xbox 360 controller. The other 3 are just extra for twitch/forums/voip.
> 
> Whats even more sad is i recently set up two 1440x900 15.4" laptop screens in portrait flanking the 27" 1440p but the panel quality was just too horrendous. So i just ditched em. Might use them for something else later on down the road. It was a pretty cool setup, almost like having ultrawide but with 144Hz. I literally went through 4 different panel part numbers and 3 different sets of controllers trying to get it to work. There just isn't a decent quality 1440x900 15.4" panel. The colors just looked absolutely terrible especially in portrait mode and the controllers had issues with gamma being WAY off. I couldn't even calibrate them using my colormunki. Guess we'll just have to keep waiting for 21:9 1440p 144Hz.


LOL! Love it!


----------



## Pebruska




----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*


Your speakers are as big as your computer


----------



## iARDAs

Upgraded the TV to a 32 inch from a 22 inch


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*


I like that, very clean and simple.


----------



## beyonddc

From this picture couple weeks ago (two 24" monitor)


to









24" monitor on the left and 28" monitor on right


----------



## shilka

Bought a new LG 49UH750V LED 49 inch TV as i got tired of my old plasma power hog which used way too much power and made the room a sauna
Finally got fed up with the plasma after i forgot to turn it off and it got burn in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Need to figure out some way to hide all of those cables and wires


----------



## DarthBaggins

M8 is back in action and plan on adding another section to my desk so I have room for a printer (planning on an Epson Artisan series)


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> M8 is back in action and plan on adding another section to my desk so I have room for a printer (planning on an Epson Artisan series)


I like the wallpaper


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Bought a new LG 49UH750V LED 49 inch TV as i got tired of my old plasma power hog which used way too much power and made the room a sauna
> Finally got fed up with the plasma after i forgot to turn it off and it got burn in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out some way to hide all of those cables and wires


Wires are easy to hide. Get wire channel from home depot and paint it to match the walls.

Have a look under my wall mounted speakers.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01606_zpssz6fh0ca.jpg.html


----------



## FXformat

As it sits today...i might ditch the 40" 4K for triple 27 1440P soon, still on the fence about it.



And this is how i game with it, got a bad back from rock climbing and golfing and has been trying to fix it.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> As it sits today...i might ditch the 40" 4K for triple 27 1440P soon, still on the fence about it.


I'd stick with the 40", triple monitor set ups are just frustrating. I never felt at ease when using mine.

You have enough screen real estate with 4k.

Also, do you ever get worried about knocking your case off the desk? I always hit things I leave in that location on my desk by accident.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> I'd stick with the 40", triple monitor set ups are just frustrating. I never felt at ease when using mine.
> 
> You have enough screen real estate with 4k.
> 
> Also, do you ever get worried about knocking your case off the desk? I always hit things I leave in that location on my desk by accident.


Yeah i had triple monitors couple years ago, they're good for web browsing, but i started hating the bezels...then i went big 4K, i don't know, maybe i'll do quad monitors, leave the 4K ontop. I haven't had any issues with knocking the PC off the desk, i have rage quit a few games and pounding on the table but i built a solid desk and nothing moved


----------



## salted_cashews

I've always entertained the idea of a large center monitor and 2 portrait monitors either side and looking at your desk I think they would fit well if you got some speaker stands. Just another idea.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> I've always entertained the idea of a large center monitor and 2 portrait monitors either side and looking at your desk I think they would fit well if you got some speaker stands. Just another idea.


Yes i've thought about that too, i can put 1x 24" on each side, they will be the same size vertically wise...the 40" is 20.5" in height, and the 24" monitor is about 20.3" in length, so flip that vertically and it'll line up. I'd have to get speaker stands and move my PC back to the cabinet it was on before.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> As it sits today...i might ditch the 40" 4K for triple 27 1440P soon, still on the fence about it.


What are those 2 speakers?

Also how do you find AMH A409U so far? Could you please make short review- pros and cons etc?









I am considering it as it is quite cheap and impressive, but at the same time wondering if it would be worth upgrade from XB271HU....

Soon getting 1080Ti so I will be looking at hard choice- 60Hz 4K gaming vs 1440p 144Hz gaming with G-Sync.

Gosh.....


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> What are those 2 speakers?
> 
> Also how do you find AMH A409U so far? Could you please make short review- pros and cons etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it as it is quite cheap and impressive, but at the same time wondering if it would be worth upgrade from XB271HU....
> 
> Soon getting 1080Ti so I will be looking at hard choice- 60Hz 4K gaming vs 1440p 144Hz gaming with G-Sync.
> 
> Gosh.....


Speakers are Presonus Eris 4.5, (amazing) but lack low end, so i added a monstrous 12" Polk Subwoofer, this thing will knock a filling out of your teeth when you blast it.

I love my monitor, infact, the last 3 setups i've built, i've chosen this monitor vs triple 27s...i've sold those setups, once u game on 4K, 1440P honestly looks a bit soft and not as clear.

I cannot tell between 60fps and 100fps so to me 144hz monitors are a waste, but if you're one of the select few that can differentiate between the two and must have the 144hz then i don't recommend this one. I've been gaming on a console at 30fps for so long lol, when i got to 60fps it was so smooth, then i went to 100fps and it looked the same, that's the reason why i went with this monitor...it's big, beautiful, and super cheap. Highly recommended


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Speakers are Presonus Eris 4.5, (amazing) but lack low end, so i added a monstrous 12" Polk Subwoofer, this thing will knock a filling out of your teeth when you blast it.
> 
> I love my monitor, infact, the last 3 setups i've built, i've chosen this monitor vs triple 27s...i've sold those setups, once u game on 4K, 1440P honestly looks a bit soft and not as clear.
> 
> I cannot tell between 60fps and 100fps so to me 144hz monitors are a waste, but if you're one of the select few that can differentiate between the two and must have the 144hz then i don't recommend this one. I've been gaming on a console at 30fps for so long lol, when i got to 60fps it was so smooth, then i went to 100fps and it looked the same, that's the reason why i went with this monitor...it's big, beautiful, and super cheap. Highly recommended


How is the input lag on the monitor? I have read mixed reviews on using it for FPS gaming


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Speakers are Presonus Eris 4.5, (amazing) but lack low end, so i added a monstrous 12" Polk Subwoofer, this thing will knock a filling out of your teeth when you blast it.
> 
> I love my monitor, infact, the last 3 setups i've built, i've chosen this monitor vs triple 27s...i've sold those setups, once u game on 4K, 1440P honestly looks a bit soft and not as clear.
> 
> I cannot tell between 60fps and 100fps so to me 144hz monitors are a waste, but if you're one of the select few that can differentiate between the two and must have the 144hz then i don't recommend this one. I've been gaming on a console at 30fps for so long lol, when i got to 60fps it was so smooth, then i went to 100fps and it looked the same, that's the reason why i went with this monitor...it's big, beautiful, and super cheap. Highly recommended


Thats what I like, short, good review







. I think I will go for that one as honestly I found myself lately a big screen freak and just bought 65" 4K TV and when I sit back to my 27" gaming monitor... I have a hard time









Also- did your came out bad pixel free? I hear you can pay sometimes additional 35 bucks for full check before shipping. Any experience with it?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thats what I like, short, good review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I will go for that one as honestly I found myself lately a big screen freak and just bought 65" 4K TV and when I sit back to my 27" gaming monitor... I have a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- did your came out bad pixel free? I hear you can pay sometimes additional 35 bucks for full check before shipping. Any experience with it?


I haven't had any dead pixels in the last 3 monitors i've purchased, i think i got lucky...but for the peace of mind you can pay the extra 35 and have it come perfect.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> How is the input lag on the monitor? I have read mixed reviews on using it for FPS gaming


I don't notice any lag, but i don't game hardcore so i might not be the best one to answer...ask a serious gamer and see about their opinions. $550 for a 40" 4K monitor, can't complain.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Pro Gamer Setup:


----------



## Robilar

I like the monitor arm. What model is it and offhand do you know how much weight it supports?


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I like the monitor arm. What model is it and offhand do you know how much weight it supports?


Handles 33lbs. I really like it, surprisingly very good quality for the price.

Mount-It! MI-705 Height-Adjustable Computer Monitor Desk Mount Stand for One LCD Flat Screen Monitor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C2914C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Q3d8xb4C254B1


----------



## brazilianloser

Had a new monitor for a while now but finally had the time to clean up, do the cable management and take some pictures.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Handles 33lbs. I really like it, surprisingly very good quality for the price.
> 
> Mount-It! MI-705 Height-Adjustable Computer Monitor Desk Mount Stand for One LCD Flat Screen Monitor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C2914C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Q3d8xb4C254B1


Ordered and tried it with the Z35. Despite it being specced at 33 pounds, the Z35 is far too heavy for the hinge retainig screws.

On a side note arm mounts are very easy to install on the Z35.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ordered and tried it with the Z35. Despite it being specced at 33 pounds, the Z35 is far too heavy for the hinge retainig screws.
> 
> On a side note arm mounts are very easy to install on the Z35.


Did you make sure to use the lock washers and regular washers with it?

I also used the black fat spacers on the bottom of the vesa mount to assist with it being able to tilt 5 degrees upwards.


----------



## Robilar

Yes, I used the included parts and followed the instructions. The Z35 is simply too heavy for it...









Fortunately Amazon has an easy return policy so no loss but I was really hoping it would work. Mind you, it's only a $20 arm mount so my expectations were not too high.


----------



## Nukemaster

I would love to have an arm hold my monitor to clear up some space.

How big is that screen in your image. It looks allow like a 24inch BenQ(I have a XL2420Z). Think something like that would work with it? I am not a fan of the large base my monitor has, but would still keep the S-switch around for fast profile changes.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Yes, I used the included parts and followed the instructions. The Z35 is simply too heavy for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately Amazon has an easy return policy so no loss but I was really hoping it would work. Mind you, it's only a $20 arm mount so my expectations were not too high.


Ya I love the return policy, Amazon Prime FTW!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I would love to have an arm hold my monitor to clear up some space.
> 
> How big is that screen in your image. It looks allow like a 24inch BenQ(I have a XL2420Z). Think something like that would work with it? I am not a fan of the large base my monitor has, but would still keep the S-switch around for fast profile changes.


It's a BenQ 24" XL2430, yes it's really nice having no base and being able to get the perfect alignment with the screen. I'll never go back. If you get it make sure to use the fat black washers on the bottom two holes and use the thumb screws on the top of the vesa mount, this way you get more tilt upwards, it's only like 5 degree up and 15 down.
.


----------



## Echoa

Quick not so flattering picture of my new desk I took before running to work (literally lol). Made it out of cedar so my apartment smells like a forest. Will be making a cedar bookcase to replace my current one.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Quick not so flattering picture of my new desk I took before running to work (literally lol). Made it out of cedar so my apartment smells like a forest. Will be making a cedar bookcase to replace my current one.


Dat cat


----------



## ncrane83

My current setup. I will be making some changes in the near future


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Dat cat


His name is Shiro... And he was not amused lol


----------



## scubadiver59

Everyone posting here must be OCD with neatness/cleanliness...I leave that at work for my customers!


Spoiler: Warning: Brace Yourself!













I might straighten up a bit in the future, however...


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Ya I love the return policy, Amazon Prime FTW!
> It's a BenQ 24" XL2430, yes it's really nice having no base and being able to get the perfect alignment with the screen. I'll never go back. If you get it make sure to use the fat black washers on the bottom two holes and use the thumb screws on the top of the vesa mount, this way you get more tilt upwards, it's only like 5 degree up and 15 down.
> .


Thanks for the info.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Everyone posting here must be OCD with neatness/cleanliness...I leave that at work for my customers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Brace Yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might straighten up a bit in the future, however...


Now that is a computer room


----------



## Loosenut

looks like my computer room


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Everyone posting here must be OCD with neatness/cleanliness...I leave that at work for my customers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Brace Yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might straighten up a bit in the future, however...


lol, I know I'm far from tidy but I can normally find anything I'm looking for and to me I'm always messing with something so it will never be fully showroom clean.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Had a new monitor for a while now but finally had the time to clean up, do the cable management and take some pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Had a new monitor for a while now but finally had the time to clean up, do the cable management and take some pictures.


Where did you purchase that desk?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Where did you purchase that desk?


As others have done here as well... they are kitchen countertops on top of the Alex drawer units and their cheap legs. All from Ikea. Those specific kitchen countertops are no longer available since they change them out every few years and I have had mine for a long time now. But they got other options and their actual desk tops are quite good this days as well.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Everyone posting here must be OCD with neatness/cleanliness...I leave that at work for my customers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Brace Yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might straighten up a bit in the future, however...


That room is joy! Nice sized space like that you don't need to be tidy









Been doin some spring cleaning, cleaned up the desk while I was at it.
Also built a tower for 8 hdds out of some slotted angle from the local hardware store (buddings!)


Spoiler: Images


----------



## ACM




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*


Ah, how science has triumphed since the early days of computers!

I can remember putting some speakers next to my CRT and watching as the speaker magnets pulled the electrons and distorted the color of the screen. Eventually you could even magnetize the corner (where it usually happened) and cause permanent damage to the CRT.

How things change...and how old I am!


----------



## ThomasD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> ...
> And this is how i game with it, got a bad back from rock climbing and golfing and has been trying to fix it.
> ...


Two suggestions about back problems from viewing that photo:

1. At the very least get some sort of foot rest/pedestal. It doesn't have to be very big, but it does need to be sturdy. You want it just tall enough so that your knees are slightly above your hips. This has the effect of shifting much of the weight load off of your lower back and onto your quads (the big muscles of your thighs.)

2. Strongly consider adding a sliding keyboard/mouse tray. Ideally you want your upper arms hanging slack vertically at your sides. As you appear in the picture, having to hold your elbows out is placing unnecessary strain on your neck and shoulders. You can get glides like these

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GK2RVQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and a 30-36" board and do it yourself.


----------



## Unknownm

Moved out of my room mates place. I lived with 5 other people that didn't clean up after themselfs.

Anyways for now, it's all updated


----------



## mazdaboi

My lil setup, Nothing spectacular, but it does the job for me.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ah, how science has triumphed since the early days of computers!
> 
> I can remember putting some speakers next to my CRT and watching as the speaker magnets pulled the electrons and distorted the color of the screen. Eventually you could even magnetize the corner (where it usually happened) and cause permanent damage to the CRT.
> 
> How things change...and how old I am!


The magnetized issue can be fixed 99% of the time. Used to work for my fathers TV repair company and we made a ton of money "fixing" the magnetization. Took all of a couple of minutes. The hardest part was plugging in the degaussing coil. Some high end tv's came with one built in that would activate for a couple of seconds when you turn the tv on. Had an old Sony CRT monitor that had the same built in coil.


----------



## immortalkings

might upgrade my old 4th gen CPU and table with dxracer chair next year but for now this is my set up


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*


What keyboard is that?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*


I see an SMSL SA50? How's the sound quality?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


Magicforce 68
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I see an SMSL SA50? How's the sound quality?


It's quite good for the price.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> It's quite good for the price.


Sweet, I'm looking forward to mine. Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Moved out of my room mates place. I lived with 5 other people that didn't clean up after themselfs.
> 
> Anyways for now, it's all updated


The humble cdj 800's


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## ShortySmalls

Changed my room up a bit when I got my 2nd monitor


----------



## Simmons572

Added a few new server motherboards to the wall of deceased tech.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a lot of toques.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Added a few new server motherboards to the wall of deceased tech.


We all stand in salute to those who have fallen.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's a lot of toques.


You know it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We all stand in salute to those who have fallen.


----------



## kmatczak1117

finally got this setup the way I want it other than needing a new display. Purchased this desk off craigslist for 50 bucks Friday figured it was a pretty fair score for the shape it's in


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Added a few new server motherboards to the wall of deceased tech.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a stack of old processors. Takes up less room but wouldn't look as good on the wall as that.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmatczak1117*
> 
> finally got this setup the way I want it other than needing a new display. Purchased this desk off craigslist for 50 bucks Friday figured it was a pretty fair score for the shape it's in


Damn, how heavy is that thing?


----------



## kmatczak1117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Damn, how heavy is that thing?


Lol well they say old tanker desks weigh about 200-300 pounds and after experiencing lifting one with a buddy of mine I'd say its probably every bit of that. The desk itself is at least 50 years old though too. They made furniture so much better back then.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I have a stack of old processors. Takes up less room but wouldn't look as good on the wall as that.


I had an idea about making coasters using CPUs by casting them in a clear resin.. I don't have the time, resources, or cpus in order to make a bunch of them, but its definitely an idea to consider.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmatczak1117*
> 
> Lol well they say old tanker desks weigh about 200-300 pounds and after experiencing lifting one with a buddy of mine I'd say its probably every bit of that. The desk itself is at least 50 years old though too. They made furniture so much better back then.


Ha! Yea I a similar desk in the late 90s and it was a behemoth.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I had an idea about making coasters using CPUs by casting them in a clear resin.. I don't have the time, resources, or cpus in order to make a bunch of them, but its definitely an idea to consider.


I like that idea.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I had an idea about making coasters using CPUs by casting them in a clear resin.. I don't have the time, resources, or cpus in order to make a bunch of them, but its definitely an idea to consider.


I made a bunch into poker chips. Celeron and P4's in the one socket are $1, socket 775 are $5, AMD AM2/3 chips are $25 Slot processors are $50 or $100 depending on type.

We don't play poker a lot with them... but when we do it's a joke.


----------



## Victorious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Had a new monitor for a while now but finally had the time to clean up, do the cable management and take some pictures.


That rug really ties the room together.

I like your setup a lot.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victorious25*
> 
> That rug really ties the room together.
> 
> I like your setup a lot.


Thank you. Amazon unexpected goody.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmatczak1117*
> 
> finally got this setup the way I want it other than needing a new display. Purchased this desk off craigslist for 50 bucks Friday figured it was a pretty fair score for the shape it's in


That desk is an awesome find, looks great with that Parvum. When you get that new monitor hope you wall mount it. Maybe upgrade the chair next?


----------



## kmatczak1117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> That desk is an awesome find, looks great with that Parvum. When you get that new monitor hope you wall mount it. Maybe upgrade the chair next?


Plan on doing both


----------



## Bearded Gamer

New desk, my first real desk in a long time. I'm very proud...


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> New desk, my first real desk in a long time. I'm very proud...


Love the simplified setup!


----------



## iCrap




----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*


As amazing as this setup is, the best part is the framed Southpark picture. 10/10


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> As amazing as this setup is, the best part is the framed Southpark picture. 10/10


It truly is the centerpeice









Well, that and the doge astronaut (astrodoge?)


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Couple of short snapchats....


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmatczak1117*
> 
> finally got this setup the way I want it other than needing a new display. Purchased this desk off craigslist for 50 bucks Friday figured it was a pretty fair score for the shape it's in


Is that an Art Metal Desk?


----------



## kmatczak1117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Is that an Art Metal Desk?


That'd be correct


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmatczak1117*
> 
> That'd be correct


Lucky! I live in the town they used to make them in and I can't find any in decent condition for a least 100 miles.


----------



## kmatczak1117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Lucky! I live in the town they used to make them in and I can't find any in decent condition for a least 100 miles.


I love mine, I had to have a local locksmith make me some new keys but I didn't expect the previous owners to have the keys for it anyways tbh overall I ended up putting 57 dollars into buy the desk and it's in pretty great shape. It'll be nice when I get my big bonus in March I'll probably be having the body sandblasted and repainted as close to the original color as possible as well as updating my case to a caselabs bh2 due to the fact it has more water cooling capacity and it's only 20mm deeper than my parvum it's shorter and I think maybe a mm wider than the parvum


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of short snapchats....


Cool setup.. Feel like ive seen it posted a dozen times in here over the past few months


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Cool setup.. Feel like ive seen it posted a dozen times in here over the past few months


^


----------



## gunit2004




----------



## greg1184

My man cave is located in a loft in the apartment. My work and play computers.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*


when you Audio setup is more then your computer setup #HiFi


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> when you Audio setup is more then your computer setup #HiFi


Nothing wrong at all with such


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with such


wasn't bashing I am in the same boat.


----------



## gunit2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> when you Audio setup is more then your computer setup #HiFi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with such












A damn expensive hobby though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunit2004*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A damn expensive hobby though


It all depends. Nobody said enjoying audio requires $3k in hardware to run $2k headphones. I'm perfectly happy with my current setup that cost me all of $925 CAD or so (AKG K712's and a JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B), which is around the same price as a top tier 3rd party PCB GTX 1080. You can even get a fairly epic audio setup for $4-450 USD (MassDrop/Sennheiser HD 6xx or the MassDrop/AKG K7xx paired with a Schiit Modi/Magni stack, or even a JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B as they're priced similarly) brand new... Even less if used.

Sure, setups can easily get into multiple thousands of dollars, but it definitely isn't required ^_^

.....Says the guy who in the past two weeks has dropped $160 CAD or so on various IEM's to try out (I want to give ear buds a shot, and so does hubby), and is planning on spending $680 CAD on the Schiit Jotunheim in the next few months.


----------



## Svaniis

Just finished my setup.




Specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Philips BDM4065UC
RØDE NT-USB
RØDE SM6
RØDE PSM1
Schiit Bifrost über
Schiit Lyr
Hifiman HE-500
Pok3r with Pexon cable
Mx master
Rampage V Edition 10
6850K
1080 SLI
64GB 3000Mhz CL15
EKWB Watercooling parts


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Just finished my setup.


Looks great, very clean. You never use speakers?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Just finished my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Philips BDM4065UC
> RØDE NT-USB
> RØDE SM6
> RØDE PSM1
> Schiit Bifrost über
> Schiit Lyr
> Hifiman HE-500
> Pok3r with Pexon cable
> Mx master
> Rampage V Edition 10
> 6850K
> 1080 SLI
> 64GB 3000Mhz CL15
> EKWB Watercooling parts


Very nice, I wish I could use headphone's all the time to put my rig on my desk









P.S the top panel is on backwards


----------



## Mahalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Just finished my setup.


Nice setup! Would u mind sharing the wallpaper?


----------



## Sazexa

Random shot from the other night. New keyboard is on the way. I'm also considering either building a desk with the PC built into it or getting a new case.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Watch in HD:


----------



## Barefooter

^^ Very cool


----------



## kjrayo18

Been wanting to paint the walls white just been lazy


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> [snip]


I just got that headphone stand in the mail today, it's way more sturdy than I thought it would be, totally every penny of $10


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I just got that headphone stand in the mail today, it's way more sturdy than I thought it would be, totally every penny of $10


I actually put some double sided 3m tape on the bottom, moves way to much for my liking lol


----------



## greywarden

I haven't posted in a while, here's a pic I just snapped a few minutes ago on my cellphone, sorry about the potato quality, dSLR is not within reach and I just woke up









You can't really see it, but just above the monitor is a framed 12" silicon wafer and yes my speaker stands and wrist rest are made from vintage 80s-90s Legos from my own personal collection


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, here's a pic I just snapped a few minutes ago on my cellphone, sorry about the potato quality, dSLR is not within reach and I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see it, but just above the monitor is a framed 12" silicon wafer and yes my speaker stands and wrist rest are made from vintage 80s-90s Legos from my own personal collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, here's a pic I just snapped a few minutes ago on my cellphone, sorry about the potato quality, dSLR is not within reach and I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see it, but just above the monitor is a framed 12" silicon wafer and yes my speaker stands and wrist rest are made from vintage 80s-90s Legos from my own personal collection


Let me tell you. Very nice desktop. Very clean space. We can be ashamed








Jokes aside, what's that coaster? What's in front of your keyboard?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Let me tell you. Very nice desktop. Very clean space. We can be ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, what's that coaster? What's in front of your keyboard?


Coaster? It's actually Marilyn Manson's The Pale Emperor CD. In front of my keyboard is a LEGO wrist rest I made.

Here's a link to the Imgur album of the case I just modded with LEGO



http://imgur.com/uYGg


----------



## TWISM




----------



## Ghoxt

I just moved a month ago and have been busy so here's my new computer room. I know cable mgmt lol.



I found these book shelves with casters on Overstock.com. Love them as they can carry books on both sides at the bottom. When I moved, I wrapped them with that clear wrap and rolled them onto the Uhaul and just locked the wheels.



I work mostly in Visual Studio 2015, and Unreal Engine 4.


----------



## FXformat

I'm finished with my new setup..



More pics here in this gallery



http://imgur.com/fYYnI


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm finished with my new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here in this gallery
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fYYnI


Ah, I see the magician finally showed us the magic trick.I kind of wish you posted how you built your desk last year when I was looking for a new desk. But, I got some ideas how I would like to mount my next monitor.

You mention you used wax on the the top of the desk. What type of wax?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Ah, I see the magician finally showed us the magic trick.I kind of wish you posted how you built your desk last year when I was looking for a new desk. But, I got some ideas how I would like to mount my next monitor.
> 
> You mention you used wax on the the top of the desk. What type of wax?


Hehe, did you end up getting a new desk? What did you get? You can use Meguiars spray wax, just becareful and don't get them on your monitors.


----------



## Fishinfan

I bought an ikea bekant last year. For one week I was using a wobbly rack with barely any space for a table.Sometime when I clean up my next I will take pictures of it and my new place.

Meguiars spray wax on wood? What happened to the picture over you desk?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I bought an ikea bekant last year. For one week I was using a wobbly rack with barely any space for a table.Sometime when I clean up my next I will take pictures of it and my new place.
> 
> Meguiars spray wax on wood? What happened to the picture over you desk?


My sister came over one day and asked if she could have it, and i was changing setups so i just gave it to her. We talking about the beach canvas pic?

this one?


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWISM*


I've seen that chair before. Anyone know the model?


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> My sister came over one day and asked if she could have it, and i was changing setups so i just gave it to her. We talking about the beach canvas pic?
> 
> this one?


Yeah that's it. I would've kept it. it flows well with the room.


----------



## Erper

delete


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm finished with my new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here in this gallery
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fYYnI


im looking to new set of speakers for my setup and i see lot of you guys have only 2 of them on table...
at the moment im using logitech z523 but my cat scratched sub-woofer speaker.

what is the model of these speakers


----------



## MrKoala

Sounds like your priority should be finding a cat-proof model?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Sounds like your priority should be finding a cat-proof model?










:thumb:


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I just moved a month ago and have been busy so here's my new computer room. I know cable mgmt lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found these book shelves with casters on Overstock.com. Love them as they can carry books on both sides at the bottom. When I moved, I wrapped them with that clear wrap and rolled them onto the Uhaul and just locked the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> I work mostly in Visual Studio 2015, and Unreal Engine 4.


Love the shelves.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> im looking to new set of speakers for my setup and i see lot of you guys have only 2 of them on table...
> at the moment im using logitech z523 but my cat scratched sub-woofer speaker.
> 
> what is the model of these speakers


Not sure why you need more than 2 speakers, 99.999% of us have 2 speakers on the desk top, the ones that have 4 are using surround speakers in the front too which doesn't really do anything. Anyways, Monitor Speakers are Presonus Eris 4.5, and the Subwoofer is a Polk PSW505. I love this combo, very clear and the sub hits you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Not sure why you need more than 2 speakers, 99.999% of us have 2 speakers on the desk top, the ones that have 4 are using surround speakers in the front too which doesn't really do anything. Anyways, Monitor Speakers are Presonus Eris 4.5, and the Subwoofer is a Polk PSW505. I love this combo, very clear and the sub hits you like a ton of bricks.


Heh, I guess I am the 00.001% then. I don't have any speakers.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And I'm using 3 front and a sub (L/C/R - S)


----------



## bluej511

Pft, who doesnt love sound?

Ill be gaming on this setup (pc setup of course) once i get a new amp. 7.1 with 3 klipsch fronts and 4 klipsch rear, velodyne sub aswell.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft, who doesnt love sound?
> 
> Ill be gaming on this setup (pc setup of course) once i get a new amp. 7.1 with 3 klipsch fronts and 4 klipsch rear, velodyne sub aswell.


Your neighbors are gonna hate you


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft, who doesnt love sound?
> 
> Ill be gaming on this setup (pc setup of course) once i get a new amp. 7.1 with 3 klipsch fronts and 4 klipsch rear, velodyne sub aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your neighbors are gonna hate you
Click to expand...

A lot of people miss the point.

When it comes with the level of audio he's at, it isn't about being a basshead, cranking it to 11, or otherwise being annoying. It's about having the sound clarity and enough overhead to handle whatever he wants with ease.

Also unless I'm missing something in that picture, he isn't actually all that loud. 95w base sense @1w, 75w RMS, +3dB/2x power = 1/2/4/8/16/32/64 -> +18dB = [email protected] Assuming that rec will actually do 75w/ch for all 7 and I'm not missing an amp somewhere. Besides, unless he likes hearing aids he probably wont want it beyond 75-80dB at that range anyway.

To me his seems a very practical, if expensive, desk solution. Certainly better than the majority we see here.

Hate comes to jerks who have 105dB @1w/1m sense and 300w RMS _and actually use it_ like me. 130dB 24/7, woo!







(No not really, i also keep it sub-80 most of the time)


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A lot of people miss the point.
> 
> When it comes with the level of audio he's at, it isn't about being a basshead, cranking it to 11, or otherwise being annoying. It's about having the sound clarity and enough overhead to handle whatever he wants with ease.
> 
> Also unless I'm missing something in that picture, he isn't actually all that loud. 95w base sense @1w, 75w RMS, +3dB/2x power = 1/2/4/8/16/32/64 -> +18dB = [email protected] Assuming that rec will actually do 75w/ch for all 7 and I'm not missing an amp somewhere. Besides, unless he likes hearing aids he probably wont want it beyond 75-80dB at that range anyway.
> 
> To me his seems a very practical, if expensive, desk solution. Certainly better than the majority we see here.
> 
> Hate comes to jerks who have 105dB @1w/1m sense and 300w RMS _and actually use it_ like me. 130dB 24/7, woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No not really, i also keep it sub-80 most of the time)


I think theyre rated at 100-125w RMS, the sub on the floor is rated at 185w or so. Neighbors werent close enough so its all good haha. I would ps3 (7.1) and pc game on that setup.

Thats for the 2 fronts, the center is rated at 125w RMS.
Frequency Response 36Hz-24KHz ± 3dB
Power Handling 100W RMS / 400W Peak
Sensitivity 96dB @ 2.83V / 1m


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A lot of people miss the point.
> 
> When it comes with the level of audio he's at, it isn't about being a basshead, cranking it to 11, or otherwise being annoying. It's about having the sound clarity and enough overhead to handle whatever he wants with ease.
> 
> Also unless I'm missing something in that picture, he isn't actually all that loud. 95w base sense @1w, 75w RMS, +3dB/2x power = 1/2/4/8/16/32/64 -> +18dB = [email protected] Assuming that rec will actually do 75w/ch for all 7 and I'm not missing an amp somewhere. Besides, unless he likes hearing aids he probably wont want it beyond 75-80dB at that range anyway.
> 
> To me his seems a very practical, if expensive, desk solution. Certainly better than the majority we see here.
> 
> Hate comes to jerks who have 105dB @1w/1m sense and 300w RMS _and actually use it_ like me. 130dB 24/7, woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No not really, i also keep it sub-80 most of the time)
> 
> 
> 
> I think theyre rated at 100-125w RMS, the sub on the floor is rated at 185w or so. Neighbors werent close enough so its all good haha. I would ps3 (7.1) and pc game on that setup.
Click to expand...

116dB or so is more than enough at close range even for crazy people and is well beyond what most can do. Most of the speakers we see here can't go beyond 90dB without hitting something like 10% THD and causing ear pain.


----------



## inedenimadam

Currently trying to go retro. 1950s rolled steel desk, reupholstered chair from the 60s, converted terminal keyboard from the 80s...



Need to find a good old looking mouse that works like modern mice, as well as downsize from this TT X9 to something older. Also need to mount that projector in the ceiling and put the cables in-wall.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 116dB or so is more than enough at close range even for crazy people and is well beyond what most can do. Most of the speakers we see here can't go beyond 90dB without hitting something like 10% THD and causing ear pain.


Yea i absolutely love em, movies/gaming is totally different in 7.1. This is the sub. I got some nice audioquest cables for cheap as well from a friend who worked at best buy. Made a difference in sound i was so surprised.

Amplifier 165 watts RMS, 275 watts Dynamic Power
Frequency Response (+/-3 dB) 29-140 Hz

Thing weighs about 30lbs haha.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pft, who doesnt love sound?
> 
> Ill be gaming on this setup (pc setup of course) once i get a new amp. 7.1 with 3 klipsch fronts and 4 klipsch rear, velodyne sub aswell.


Nice to see someone else using Klipsch Audio gear,I brought some R-14M's for the desktop. Liked them so much I purchased the R-15PM's(Thinking about the 10in Sub also). Should be arriving this week.


----------



## Mikecdm

I got a picture like that, but it looks a little different now.


----------



## kmatczak1117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Currently trying to go retro. 1950s rolled steel desk, reupholstered chair from the 60s, converted terminal keyboard from the 80s...
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find a good old looking mouse that works like modern mice, as well as downsize from this TT X9 to something older. Also need to mount that projector in the ceiling and put the cables in-wall.


Your setup is so very similar to mine. Even the same kind of placement lmao mines a few pages back but my sliding doors are right to my left too lol


----------



## xentrox

When it's relatively clean:


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> Nice to see someone else using Klipsch Audio gear,I brought some R-14M's for the desktop. Liked them so much I purchased the R-15PM's(Thinking about the 10in Sub also). Should be arriving this week.


They are so under rated i don't get why more people buy them. I need to find a reliable and affordable place that sells em here in France as i plan on buying 4 rears and getting rid of my small Infinity cube rear speakers im using. Other then that they are absolutely amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I got a picture like that, but it looks a little different now.


That color is just so damn sexy, i dont think ive ever used em with the grill covers haha.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Man I envy some guys, you cant have nothing clean and tiddy with a 3 year old in the house xD


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man I envy some guys, you cant have nothing clean and tiddy with a 3 year old in the house xD


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I got a picture like that, but it looks a little different now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thought that was a banana at first then remembered the movie.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Man I envy some guys, you cant have nothing clean and tiddy with a 3 year old in the house xD


I have no kids or pets but mine has difficulties staying tidy.... Organized chaos yes (especially the benching area), super tidy and clinical? Never, not in a million years, as I prefer my space "lived in" ^_^


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Hey Guys,

I'm getting ready to install some Acoustic Foam Panels in my office and wanted to get your opinion on choosing a design.

I'm currently torn between these two, which one do you like better?





You can see the type of ambient lighting I have here on this quick 10sec clip...



*the current screen in the above video is a 24" Samsung Quantom Dot, I'm probably returning that and going with an 34" Ultrawide due to the purple haze issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I like the top one.


----------



## MrKoala

Make the mounting flexible if you can.

Otherwise, the upper one seems to make more sense. The bright panels near the screen on the lower one may cause more distractions since they bring high contrast and break symmetry, especially when you want immersion in a game.

Obviously everyone has a different taste and only you can decide what makes sense in your own room.

BTW, are those acoustic foam panels only for styling? They won't bring down the noise level in any meaningful way when installed like this.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I like the top one.


+1


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Make the mounting flexible if you can.
> 
> Otherwise, the upper one seems to make more sense. The bright panels near the screen on the lower one may cause more distractions since they bring high contrast and break symmetry, especially when you want immersion in a game.
> 
> Obviously everyone has a different taste and only you can decide what makes sense in your own room.
> 
> BTW, are those acoustic foam panels only for styling? They won't bring down the noise level in any meaningful way when installed like this.


Yes, just for style. 3D wall art









I'm going to use a thin backer board from home depot and frame it out w/ some black wood molding.

That's a good point about the darker panels, I usually game with the led light behind the monitor off or at the dimmest setting and the PC setup w/ just just UV ambient light on only so it creates a soft glow as shown below. That's the nice thing about ambient UV, no distracting bright blinding light.



I'm gonna go with the below option, will post pics in 10 days once the foam arrives.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> She's come a ways since this photo just 2 months ago






Been a bit since I have posted here, some things changed a bit


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Heh, I guess I am the 00.001% then. I don't have any speakers.


No, you're just one of 0.005%. We in another half have mounted them on some kind of shelves/hanger but they're not on the desk


----------



## SentryOptic

Wow, this thread is amazing. Every few years I dust off the old Overclock account, post some random stuff for sale, drop a few pics in the computer room thread and head off for another few years









Anyway, since I last posted (200........8?) I graduated college, got a job, bought a place, and started pre-med.

Here's what that looks like.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Wow, this thread is amazing. Every few years I dust off the old Overclock account, post some random stuff for sale, drop a few pics in the computer room thread and head off for another few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I last posted (200........8?) I graduated college, got a job, bought a place, and started pre-med.
> 
> Here's what that looks like.


Nice place, but I have a question.... Which low-iron glass tank is that out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nice place, but I have a question.... Which low-iron glass tank is that out of sheer curiosity?


Landed 60p rimless tank on Amazon. Couldn't bring myself to shell out for whatever the equivalent ADA tank would be. ADA stuff is stupid expensive for no reason.

https://www.amazon.com/Landen-Gallon-Rimless-Aquarium-Thickness/dp/B00DC2BJWG


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Landed 60p rimless tank on Amazon. Couldn't bring myself to shell out for whatever the equivalent ADA tank would be. ADA stuff is stupid expensive for no reason.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Landen-Gallon-Rimless-Aquarium-Thickness/dp/B00DC2BJWG


Ahhh, had a feeling it was inspired by ADA. Sadly Takashi Amano died in August 2015, which might be one reason why products from his company are expensive... I think the other is the ultra high clarity low-iron glass is rather expensive, and putting the tank together so that the silicon is virtually unseen is a skill in and of itself. Aqua Labs Aquaria does produce aquariums that are rather close to, if not better than ADA tanks ^_^


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhh, had a feeling it was inspired by ADA. Sadly Takashi Amano died in August 2015, which might be one reason why products from his company are expensive... I think the other is the ultra high clarity low-iron glass is rather expensive, and putting the tank together so that the silicon is virtually unseen is a skill in and of itself. Aqua Labs Aquaria does produce aquariums that are rather close to, if not better than ADA tanks ^_^


They were definitely insane before he died, but may be even more so now.

My textbook example for people who saw my aquarium and wanted to start working on their own was always the wave scissors. I think they were $80 on ADA's website last I looked at them. Same thing can be found on Amazon now for 9 bucks.

For what it's worth, the aquarium I got on Amazon is pretty seamless and looks amazing with the low-iron glass. Crystal clear.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> Been a bit since I have posted here, some things changed a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks great. Why go from three to two screens? I have two screens myself might upgrade to three if space permits so be interested in hearing your reasons for cutting back. Also, those racer chairs, are they actually comfortable when sitting in them for a long period of time. I always think it is better to spend the same amount on a quality office chair.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I got a picture like that, but it looks a little different now.


I do like the copper color of those speakers. Those klipsch speakers aren't cheap. at least the ones I have seen. Are those part of a system or did you buy it piece by piece.?I had a a cheap( phillips) home theater out of the box, but I never really got the sound right.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great. Why go from three to two screens? I have two screens myself might upgrade to three if space permits so be interested in hearing your reasons for cutting back. Also, those racer chairs, are they actually comfortable when sitting in them for a long period of time. I always think it is better to spend the same amount on a quality office chair.


For the monitors, I found myself not using the 3rd very often or when I did, 1 small program was on it. I plan on replacing the 2nd monitor with a 27" 1440p as well so at least the higher resolution will give me more space on that. It was great at first with 3, but over time that greatness just kinda fell off for me personally.

As far as the chair goes, I spend a lot of time in front of the computer I don't have any real comfort issues with it. I hear a lot of people complaining about that with them but I personally haven't felt it yet.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I do like the copper color of those speakers. Those klipsch speakers aren't cheap. at least the ones I have seen. Are those part of a system or did you buy it piece by piece.?I had a a cheap( phillips) home theater out of the box, but I never really got the sound right.


I bought the speakers individually. It's funny that all the attention goes to the copper cones and you mention that they are expensive, yet the bookshelf speakers in the second picture were much more expensive.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I bought the speakers individually. It's funny that all the attention goes to the copper cones and you mention that they are expensive, yet the bookshelf speakers in the second picture were much more expensive.


Can't tell what brand they are and didn't feel like going back to look at the original size file haha. I paid about 350$ each for my 2 fronts and center when i bought em. When i switch my rear speakers they're probably going to be about 2-300€ a pair and i plan on buying 4 to make it a 7.1 system, not sure yet i have to see if it will sound decent in the tiny room im in.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


As a fellow cycling enthusiast, I have two questions: what are the bikes, and where did you get that stand. Does it screw into the ceiling, or is it friction-fit?

Also I had that exact same setup with the Kallax behind the couch in my old place, it's like they were made to fit perfectly behind a loveseat.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great. *Why go from three to two screens?* I have two screens myself might upgrade to three if space permits so be interested in hearing your reasons for cutting back. Also, those racer chairs, are they actually comfortable when sitting in them for a long period of time. I always think it is better to spend the same amount on a quality office chair.


Because one of them have died







... At least that happened to me... Couldn't choose a worse time. And since these monitors can't be found in store (they're discontinued) I'll have to search to find the match.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Can't tell what brand they are and didn't feel like going back to look at the original size file haha. I paid about 350$ each for my 2 fronts and center when i bought em. When i switch my rear speakers they're probably going to be about 2-300€ a pair and i plan on buying 4 to make it a 7.1 system, not sure yet i have to see if it will sound decent in the tiny room im in.


The bookshelf speakers are B&W Nautilus 805 and center is HTM2. Think I paid somewhere between $1700-1800 on the 805 and paid $600 for the used center. That was something like 12 yrs ago.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The bookshelf speakers are B&W Nautilus 805 and center is HTM2. Think I paid somewhere between $1700-1800 on the 805 and paid $600 for the used center. That was something like 12 yrs ago.


Yea that'll explain it haha. I was considering going with B&W but went with Klipsch instead.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I have moved a few times since the last time I posted so I thought it prudent to update. Hooray for moving to basement country!


































3D printed cable clips


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> For the monitors, I found myself not using the 3rd very often or when I did, 1 small program was on it. I plan on replacing the 2nd monitor with a 27" 1440p as well so at least the higher resolution will give me more space on that. It was great at first with 3, but over time that greatness just kinda fell off for me personally.
> 
> As far as the chair goes, I spend a lot of time in front of the computer I don't have any real comfort issues with it. I hear a lot of people complaining about that with them but I personally haven't felt it yet.


Thanks for your insight on the 3rd monitor. You are probably right, I would get it mostly to expand my setup, not because I need it but because there is little else I can improve.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I have moved a few times since the last time I posted so I thought it prudent to update. Hooray for moving to basement country!


Nice desk, looks like you found the perfect height for it too.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*
> 
> Wow, this thread is amazing. Every few years I dust off the old Overclock account, post some random stuff for sale, drop a few pics in the computer room thread and head off for another few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I last posted (200........8?) I graduated college, got a job, bought a place, and started pre-med.
> 
> Here's what that looks like.


I thought this looked familiar. saw this on /r/battlestations i loved your travel map.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reezin14*
> 
> Nice to see someone else using Klipsch Audio gear,I brought some R-14M's for the desktop. Liked them so much I purchased the R-15PM's(Thinking about the 10in Sub also). Should be arriving this week.


I'm a big Klipsch fan. Have a couple R-15M's as my desktop speakers powered by a Denon reciever. The R-15PM's would be a nice solution to keep everything tidy. Been wanting to pull the trigger for a couple R-280F's for my HT setup.


----------



## confed

@SentryOptic Great use of space. Looks very cozy and comfy!

Does anyone here have experience with glass desk and monitor mounts/arms? I am in an apartment so I do not want to mount my 2 monitors to the wall however I would love to get a mount that would free up some desk space. I just dont trust the standard clamp mounts since my desk is made of glass. Any suggestions are welcomed, thanks!


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> @SentryOptic Great use of space. Looks very cozy and comfy!
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with glass desk and monitor mounts/arms? I am in an apartment so I do not want to mount my 2 monitors to the wall however I would love to get a mount that would free up some desk space. I just dont trust the standard clamp mounts since my desk is made of glass. Any suggestions are welcomed, thanks!


https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Free-Standing-Bolt-Through-Adjustable-STAND-V002F/dp/B00C5H5DN0/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1481735911&sr=8-11&keywords=desktop+monitor+mount


----------



## Phaaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I have moved a few times since the last time I posted so I thought it prudent to update. Hooray for moving to basement country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printed cable clips


@SkitzoPhr3nia, first off, I love your setup and hope to eventually have something similar... Definitely digging the effort you put into the custom wire management solution and such too, so often that stuff is neglected entirely... Without trying to detract from how awesome it is, I'd like to point out a few things that could improve it a bit...

I'd suggest tightening up and hiding the loose wires that are visible in the bottom-right and top-right of the first picture.
While I love the whole box collection, there becomes a time when there's too many. The shelf looks too busy and is distracting, I'd suggest featuring the boxes you like or are most proud of and storing the others elsewhere or, dare I say it, getting rid of them (I know, I find it hard to do myself).
For things you don't use often, I like the whole "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" mentality, and that applies to wireless routers too. If you don't have another location to store it, I'd suggest maybe mounting it on the wall (cable management may become an issue then) or making space for it on the shelf. The reason I say this is that it detracts from your awesome LED lighting and looks a bit cramped where it currently resides.
The desk extends into the doorways, I would hate to be the one to hit my hip on one of those edges. If possible, I'd consider trimming the desk since it doesn't appear as if you need those few extra inches.
I'm not sure where your front-right speaker is, but perhaps they could be mounted on the wall above your monitors too?
Lastly, and this is being nit-picky, spackle around that outlet and fix the paint where it's chipped on the wall! If nothing else, at least put a face plate on the outlet so it's not a hazard.








Again, please don't take this the wrong way... I love the theme you've got going and the amount of time and effort you've obviously put into it. Just thought I'd mention a few things that jumped out at me.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaaze*
> 
> @SkitzoPhr3nia, first off, I love your setup and hope to eventually have something similar... Definitely digging the effort you put into the custom wire management solution and such too, so often that stuff is neglected entirely... Without trying to detract from how awesome it is, I'd like to point out a few things that could improve it a bit...
> 
> I'd suggest tightening up and hiding the loose wires that are visible in the bottom-right and top-right of the first picture.
> While I love the whole box collection, there becomes a time when there's too many. The shelf looks too busy and is distracting, I'd suggest featuring the boxes you like or are most proud of and storing the others elsewhere or, dare I say it, getting rid of them (I know, I find it hard to do myself).
> For things you don't use often, I like the whole "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" mentality, and that applies to wireless routers too. If you don't have another location to store it, I'd suggest maybe mounting it on the wall (cable management may become an issue then) or making space for it on the shelf. The reason I say this is that it detracts from your awesome LED lighting and looks a bit cramped where it currently resides.
> The desk extends into the doorways, I would hate to be the one to hit my hip on one of those edges. If possible, I'd consider trimming the desk since it doesn't appear as if you need those few extra inches.
> I'm not sure where your front-right speaker is, but perhaps they could be mounted on the wall above your monitors too?
> Lastly, and this is being nit-picky, spackle around that outlet and fix the paint where it's chipped on the wall! If nothing else, at least put a face plate on the outlet so it's not a hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, please don't take this the wrong way... I love the theme you've got going and the amount of time and effort you've obviously put into it. Just thought I'd mention a few things that jumped out at me.


The desk is going into the door hinges. Who in there right minds walks that way through a door?

Your set up is trash. Let me give you 6 bullet points.

Phaaze. Please post your setup please.


----------



## Arctucas

Bad pic, it is not really that dark.


----------



## Coree

Who likes clean room setups?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I have moved a few times since the last time I posted so I thought it prudent to update. Hooray for moving to basement country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printed cable clips


Nice Desk. What desk is it?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaaze*
> 
> @SkitzoPhr3nia, first off, I love your setup and hope to eventually have something similar... Definitely digging the effort you put into the custom wire management solution and such too, so often that stuff is neglected entirely... Without trying to detract from how awesome it is, I'd like to point out a few things that could improve it a bit...
> 
> I'd suggest tightening up and hiding the loose wires that are visible in the bottom-right and top-right of the first picture.
> While I love the whole box collection, there becomes a time when there's too many. The shelf looks too busy and is distracting, I'd suggest featuring the boxes you like or are most proud of and storing the others elsewhere or, dare I say it, getting rid of them (I know, I find it hard to do myself).
> For things you don't use often, I like the whole "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" mentality, and that applies to wireless routers too. If you don't have another location to store it, I'd suggest maybe mounting it on the wall (cable management may become an issue then) or making space for it on the shelf. The reason I say this is that it detracts from your awesome LED lighting and looks a bit cramped where it currently resides.
> The desk extends into the doorways, I would hate to be the one to hit my hip on one of those edges. If possible, I'd consider trimming the desk since it doesn't appear as if you need those few extra inches.
> I'm not sure where your front-right speaker is, but perhaps they could be mounted on the wall above your monitors too?
> Lastly, and this is being nit-picky, spackle around that outlet and fix the paint where it's chipped on the wall! If nothing else, at least put a face plate on the outlet so it's not a hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, please don't take this the wrong way... I love the theme you've got going and the amount of time and effort you've obviously put into it. Just thought I'd mention a few things that jumped out at me.


I apreiciate the feedback.

The cables will be dealt with. They are there for trail-error with the ambient lighting.
The boxes are diminishing as we speak. The wife was laid-off (Happy Holidays!) so no better time to start liquidating what isnt used.
The router is an issue I have yet to find an acceptable remedy for. It cannot be wall mounted because the cables come straight out the back. It needs to be up high since this is in the basement, so the shelf would be a natural choice but then I would have all the network cables running up the wall.
The doorway that the desk extends into isnt used. It leads to a utility room which has 2 more entrances. And the desk was built for a room many homes ago so I was luck it fit as well as it did in this room.
The speakers could easily be wall mounted.
The outlet is missing the drywall around it due to the receptacle being mounted on a brick wall behind the drywall. Something that just hasnt bothered me enough to fix it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Nice Desk. What desk is it?


I made it myself while on a tight budget and hand-me-down tools. Originally I made it for a triple monitor setup but it still suits me well so I havent justified building V2.0


----------



## dragneel

Should hopefully be doing some upgrades in a month.. Ill post an update then. Keeping the new look secret.

Here it is right now though


----------



## Sedici

I sometimes wish I had a Kill Bill costume.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I sometimes wish I had a Kill Bill costume.


Which EQ is that? and I really dig the way you have mounted it under the desk, what did you use to mount the EQ and the thing on the right


----------



## Sedici

Thanks! It's an AudioSource EQ. Both are mounted with brackets I made from aluminum. A simple U-channel shape to wrap around the component with flaps on each end for drilling into the bottom of the desk.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Which EQ is that? and I really dig the way you have mounted it under the desk, what did you use to mount the EQ and the thing on the right


Yeah that setup looks sweet. Hope to mount my amp in a similar way soon. Bought some U shape brackets (which are a pain to find) specifically for that purpose.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Yeah that setup looks sweet. Hope to mount my amp in a similar way soon. Bought some U shape brackets (which are a pain to find) specifically for that purpose.


Yeah, gave me some ideas









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Thanks! It's an AudioSource EQ. Both are mounted with brackets I made from aluminum. A simple U-channel shape to wrap around the component with flaps on each end for drilling into the bottom of the desk.


Does the EQ work nicely? been considering getting one instead of using software eq. And thats quite a clever way to mount it


----------



## Sedici

I have no idea if it works well







, but the effect is noticeable. I mainly got it for the dancing lights and it's slim appearance, making it a better fit for undermounting on a desk.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I have no idea if it works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the effect is noticeable. I mainly got it for the dancing lights and it's slim appearance, making it a better fit for undermounting on a desk.


Haha. yeah I was looking at some EQ and some are rather bulky


----------



## Danzle

Is that leathery thing on the wall a backboard from a bed?







Look like the setup uf the godfather.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> Haha. yeah I was looking at some EQ and some are rather bulky


I think Ashly has some 1U sized equalizers. I think that's one of the ones I was considering. It just didn't have the spectrum analyzer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Is that leathery thing on the wall a backboard from a bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like the setup uf the godfather.


Haha it does look like it. Tufted boards are very common for headboards, but this one was custom made to fill the area between my shelves.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I sometimes wish I had a Kill Bill costume.


Wow








I love your tower so much


----------



## Sedici

Thank you! It's a temporary case, but I will miss how easily it is moved around. I'm currently transferring the computer to a slightly larger case.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I think Ashly has some 1U sized equalizers. I think that's one of the ones I was considering. It just didn't have the spectrum analyzer!
> Haha it does look like it. Tufted boards are very common for headboards, but this one was custom made to fill the area between my shelves.


Will look them up, and yeah you got to have the flashy lights and bars jumping around ( rainmeter user with spectrum bars )


----------



## lowfat

http://hostthenpost.org

http://hostthenpost.org

http://hostthenpost.org

http://hostthenpost.org

http://hostthenpost.org

Haven't got around to moving the posters to the right spot. Also need to get around to repainting and dying the keyboard. Didn't go crazy OCD on the wiring this time. Previously I had all the wires screwed in to the back of the desk legs. When I swapped the ROG Swift for the VG248QE, it ended up taking 3+ hours. So bundling everything in velco is as good as it will get.


Spoiler: Details



Displays:
Asus VG248QE
QNIX QX2710

Audio:
NAD D 3020 DAC/AMP
Athena AS-B1 bookshelfs
Blue Snowball mic

Peripherals:
Realforce 87U
Mionix Naos 3200
Razer Orbweaver w/ dampened blues

Gaming system:
i5 6400 @ 4.7GHz
Asus Z170A
Asus GTX980 Strix
64GB G.Skill 2100MHz DDR4
256GB Samsung 950 Pro
480GB Mushkin Reactor
Mellanox Connect X2 10GbE

VMWare server:
AMD Opteron 6168
Supermicro H8SGL-F
64GB Kingston ECC RDIMMs
LSI 9211-8i
256GB Samsung 950
6x3TB in RAIDZ2 w/ 2 hot spares.
Mellanox Connect X2 10GbE

Other:
Reprap Prusa i3 3d printer running off a Raspberry Pi 2B running OctiPi.
Netgear GS108T
Ubiquiti AP AC PRO (not pictured, running POE to other part of home).
Kanto dual desktop display arm


----------



## Sedici

Edsal shelf? I swear mine looks just like that


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Edsal shelf? I swear mine looks just like that


Sounds about right. Was from Home Depot.


----------



## Sedici

Picked mine up from Amazon. They're cheap and work perfectly. The chair looks pretty neat too, which one is that?


----------



## Nukemaster

lowfat, is that a small 3d printer you have(or a large shelf







). Your computer area looks so clean.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> The chair looks pretty neat too, which one is that?


Herman Miller Aeron. I've had it 8 years and it still in rather good shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> lowfat, is that a small 3d printer you have(or a large shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Your computer area looks so clean.


Its relatively large for a desktop printer. Can print 8"x8"x8" with the current bed.


----------



## Sedici

Nice! Have you tried it with the headrest available on those? I have a similar chair but I'm looking for one with head support.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Nice! Have you tried it with the headrest available on those? I have a similar chair but I'm looking for one with head support.


I don't ever lean back so no. But I know they had an option for one and there are 3rd party companies that sell add on headrests as well.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Nice! Have you tried it with the headrest available on those? I have a similar chair but I'm looking for one with head support.


Check Office Depot "Ergohuman" chairs. I have two of them and they are very comfortable and come with a headrest. If you sigh up on their email list you get 20% off 1 item. 1 of mine is 4yr old of 3-5hr day use and the other is a month old.... You can BARELY tell any difference in feel so I can say its held up well and is very well made.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Since I am home now, here is a Link to the ones I have. I have one in Grey mesh (It actually looks a lot lighter then pictured - almost Silver) and I have one in Black Mesh. As I said its very comfortable, I have even fallen asleep in them before.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/424338/Raynor-Ergohuman-High-Back-Mesh-Chair/


----------



## longroadtrip

I have this chair arriving Friday. Really excited! From the same company I got my adjustable desk from.

https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chair


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Since I am home now, here is a Link to the ones I have. I have one in Grey mesh (It actually looks a lot lighter then pictured - almost Silver) and I have one in Black Mesh. As I said its very comfortable, I have even fallen asleep in them before.
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/424338/Raynor-Ergohuman-High-Back-Mesh-Chair/


Thanks for the link. I have a second chair at the moment (Knoll Life chair) which has a headrest option, but it's somewhat flat and useless. That Ergohuman one looks to have a better one, so I'll see if I can check it out at a physical store.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have a second chair at the moment (Knoll Life chair) which has a headrest option, but it's somewhat flat and useless. That Ergohuman one looks to have a better one, so I'll see if I can check it out at a physical store.


Atleast by me they didnt have it in my stores and delivery was only available to my home (no store pickup) but if your store doesnt have it either and you want more pics shoot me a PM and I will try taking a few pictures for you as I am off the next 4 days


----------



## Sedici

Oh that's a bummer. Searching online, it seems to be made by Raynor? Perhaps Office Depot is not the only place carrying it.

Edit: Actually, is that headrest detachable? I'm wondering if I could find one and simply attach it to my current chair.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Oh that's a bummer. Searching online, it seems to be made by Raynor? Perhaps Office Depot is not the only place carrying it.
> 
> Edit: Actually, is that headrest detachable? I'm wondering if I could find one and simply attach it to my current chair.


If memory serves me right the headrest inserts into the frame of the chair. The chair is sold by several retailers so you might find someone who has it. That said after the 20% off Office Depot was the least expensive. I was looking at the Herman Miller Aeron but any headrest for it was aftermarket and the HM was way more expensive. As offered earlier I can take several photos of both colors I have if you cant find it local for you to sit in


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> Haven't got around to moving the posters to the right spot. Also need to get around to repainting and dying the keyboard. Didn't go crazy OCD on the wiring this time. Previously I had all the wires screwed in to the back of the desk legs. When I swapped the ROG Swift for the VG248QE, it ended up taking 3+ hours. So bundling everything in velco is as good as it will get.
> 
> Displays:
> Asus VG248QE
> QNIX QX2710
> 
> Audio:
> NAD D 3020 DAC/AMP
> Athena AS-B1 bookshelfs
> Blue Snowball mic
> 
> Peripherals:
> Realforce 87U
> Mionix Naos 3200
> Razer Orbweaver w/ dampened blues
> 
> Gaming system:
> i5 6400 @ 4.7GHz
> Asus Z170A
> Asus GTX980 Strix
> 64GB G.Skill 2100MHz DDR4
> 256GB Samsung 950 Pro
> 480GB Mushkin Reactor
> Mellanox Connect X2 10GbE
> 
> VMWare server:
> AMD Opteron 6168
> Supermicro H8SGL-F
> 64GB Kingston ECC RDIMMs
> LSI 9211-8i
> 256GB Samsung 950
> 6x3TB in RAIDZ2 w/ 2 hot spares.
> Mellanox Connect X2 10GbE
> 
> Other:
> Reprap Prusa i3 3d printer running off a Raspberry Pi 2B running OctiPi.
> Netgear GS108T
> Ubiquiti AP AC PRO (not pictured, running POE to other part of home).
> Kanto dual desktop display arm


Great set up. Never could get into Topre. Had a 45g and 55g swap on my HHKB and sold both of them


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Had to turn the dining room into my new office to make room for the extra kid.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Had to turn the dining room into my new office to make room for the extra kid.


Looks like ya need to sell the kid to buy a bigger desk


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Looks like ya need to sell the kid to buy a bigger desk


Haha yeah, the old office room was smaller hence the small desk. It's definitely time to expand.


----------



## Regnitto

My eyefinity setup before giving one to my girl so she could play Minecraft with me and still watch her shows.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> 
> 
> My eyefinity setup before giving one to my girl so she could play Minecraft with me and still watch her shows.


Have you played games on all 3 monitors or you have used two little ones just for work?


----------



## Robilar

Bought myself a few toys for xmas









Upgraded to an X6800K and a killer set of CL14 RAM (and obligatory new motherboard) and grabbed an elliptical. Goes nicely with boxing









Was hard to find one that matches my computer colors









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01672_zpsk9xmnu8f.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01673_zpsvzt5djru.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01674_zpsav9qgwq5.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01675_zpsvw5dxhvg.jpg.html


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## Regnitto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Have you played games on all 3 monitors or you have used two little ones just for work?


I've played on all 3. Witcher 3 gave my 390x a pounding but project cars is awesome. Wish I had matching monitors tho. The little ones suck.


----------



## confed

Always nice to see some pics from @lowfat Love the work!


----------



## Efnita

Upgraded my setup by adding some Polk RC65i in-wall speakers and a T-amp. Pretty great sound at a decent price


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would love to have some in wall Polk or B&W front channel speakers, as it would clear space on my desk. But I have to wait till I buy a house to set that up.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> I've seen that chair before. Anyone know the model?


In case no one has told you, it's an AmazonBasics one. I have it as well, it's actually rather comfy, except my elbow's tend to dig into the chair after long sessions and kinda hurt.


----------



## Balsagna

Here's a large update to my setup. I built my own desk, but my girlfriend wasn't happy with the results (neither was I) as Home Depot didn't cut to the right measurements and nothing just fit together correctly.

Well, I rebuilt the desk setup and organized everything, swaped to a new room as we have a baby due in roughly a month and a half.

Here you go, feel free to ask questions! I'll do a better overall shot, but I also included Mr. Einstein and my 2 Canvas arts which are my favorite, but I didn't have spot for them









Not a bad little setup, I really just need to change out the Edison bulb for a lower light one as it's too bright to take on the decorative light source. Also, sorry for crappy cellphone pics, I can't find my DSLR


----------



## burksdb




----------



## Asymmetry

Work easier looking at data on 49" 4K curved TV than two monitors, sick of clutter.


----------



## longroadtrip

Decided to simplify my setup. Switched desks to an Autonomous sit/stand desk with an Ikea desktop with a custom driftwood finish. It's a lot more gray in person.



Cable management



New autonomous ergo chair


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Decided to simplify my setup. Switched desks to an Autonomous sit/stand desk with an Ikea desktop with a custom driftwood finish. It's a lot more gray in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management
> 
> 
> 
> New autonomous ergo chair


Beautiful setup but sad to say you got dooped on autonomous stuff! The chair is a re-brand Chinese knock off and a stand/sit desk won't help health.


----------



## longroadtrip

Thanks for the compliment but, I didn't get the desk for my health, I got it because I occasionally like to game standing up. As for the chair, for the $179 I paid, show me a better chair. I didn't get duped at all, I knew exactly what I was buying after doing a ton of research. Into the whole setup for under $600 including the Ikea drawer unit (not including the system or peripherals of course.)


----------



## brazilianloser

650 bucks is a whole lot of money...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment but, I didn't get the desk for my health, I got it because I occasionally like to game standing up. As for the chair, for the $179 I paid, show me a better chair. I didn't get duped at all, I knew exactly what I was buying after doing a ton of research. Into the whole setup for under $600 including the Ikea drawer unit (not including the system or peripherals of course.)


Mind sharing where you got the chair from? Thinking about getting something for the lady since she has been using one of those 30 buck Wal-Mart chairs for over a year now.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment but, I didn't get the desk for my health, I got it because I occasionally like to game standing up. As for the chair, for the $179 I paid, show me a better chair. I didn't get duped at all, I knew exactly what I was buying after doing a ton of research. Into the whole setup for under $600 including the Ikea drawer unit (not including the system or peripherals of course.)


I'm not trying to start stuff.. just letting others know to be careful and research the company: http://www.workwhilewalking.com/autonomous-smartdesk-standing-desk-workstation-review#gsc.tab=0

The kickstarter got suspended too: https://thetechreviewer.com/tech-news/kickstarter-suspends-autonomous-smart-chair-campaign-raised-615k/


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> 650 bucks is a whole lot of money...
> Mind sharing where you got the chair from? Thinking about getting something for the lady since she has been using one of those 30 buck Wal-Mart chairs for over a year now.


Chair: https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chair

Desk: https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-adjustable-standing-desk


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> 650 bucks is a whole lot of money...
> Mind sharing where you got the chair from? Thinking about getting something for the lady since she has been using one of those 30 buck Wal-Mart chairs for over a year now.


I ordered mine in Oct. and it arrived in Dec. a week earlier than was promised. Even at the regular prices, I think it is a solid value in a chair. It took a couple of days to get it dialed in, but I am really happy with mine. YMMV https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I'm not trying to start stuff.. just letting others know to be careful and research the company: http://www.workwhilewalking.com/autonomous-smartdesk-standing-desk-workstation-review#gsc.tab=0


No worries!







I've had mine since October and it has so far performed flawlessly. I do have the new revision of it that corrected the issues in the first generation. I would always recommend people do their own research as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> 650 bucks is a whole lot of money...


It all depends. For those who spend a lot of time at a desk, investing in a quality desk and chair can make the experience a lot nicer.

My current "desk" (Obutto R3volution with triple monitor stand and acrylic table tops) was $1400 CAD, and it's probably closer to $1600 CAD nowadays. The setup behind it that actually looks like a desk was only $700 CAD, but we will probably have another $2-2.5k CAD put into it in the form of noticeably better chairs... It's just that $1200 CAD each price tag for the SteelCase Leap (with headrest) in combination with other tasks taking higher priority as to why we haven't done it yet.

No pics though because I'm in the middle of once again rearranging the living room. I might actually post some in March once we're done all of the changes.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It all depends. For those who spend a lot of time at a desk, investing in a quality desk and chair can make the experience a lot nicer.
> 
> My current "desk" (Obutto R3volution with triple monitor stand and acrylic table tops) was $1400 CAD, and it's probably closer to $1600 CAD nowadays. The setup behind it that actually looks like a desk was only $700 CAD, but we will probably have another $2-2.5k CAD put into it in the form of noticeably better chairs... It's just that $1200 CAD each price tag for the SteelCase Leap (with headrest) in combination with other tasks taking higher priority as to why we haven't done it yet.
> 
> No pics though because I'm in the middle of once again rearranging the living room. I might actually post some in March once we're done all of the changes.


Im not sure if these are available in Canada but these are srsly the best seats I have ever sat on: http://www.kabseating.com/office/default.asp#overview

I have not tried those SteelCase:s so cant say if these are better but I cant imagine how anything can be better than those.
Give KAB a try if somehow possible, I would get 1 if I had less other priorities than PC stuff atm.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Im not sure if these are available in Canada but these are srsly the best seats I have ever sat on: http://www.kabseating.com/office/default.asp#overview
> 
> I have not tried those SteelCase:s so cant say if these are better but I cant imagine how anything can be better than those.
> Give KAB a try if somehow possible, I would get 1 if I had less other priorities than PC stuff atm.


Main reason I'll be going Steelcase is that one of the distributors for them is three blocks from home aaaand they have almost the exact/correct shade of orange I love. It's also the only chair I've sat in (for over forty five minutes while I was there too) that I didn't want to get out of. So comfy, so adjustable. Didn't try to do any kind of work in it though, but moving around it supported me well enough.

I also don't like leather chairs - they look nice, but given how warm (or occasionally cold) the area they're in will be leather isn't comfortable for me. Nice to see Kab has cloth options, and I'll look into them as well as others but another thing too with Steelcase is a number of my customers have them in their offices and are quite happy with them.

Funny you mention higher pc priorities.. It's the same thing for me (we were originally going to buy the Leap chairs back in Mar 2016 but got other stuff instead, as our "desk desks" aren't used anywhere near as often as our Obutto's.


----------



## dragneel

some minor updates


----------



## DADDYDC650

Need a new desk.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Need a new desk.


haha good lord, you're gonna go blind!

What monitor/tv is that?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> haha good lord, you're gonna go blind!
> 
> What monitor/tv is that?


Samsung 49KS8000. I've only gone blind in one eye after a month but it's ok! JP! I usually keep the backlight between 2-4 at night so I won't go blind. Immersion = amazing!


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Samsung 49KS8000. I've only gone blind in one eye after a month but it's ok! JP! I usually keep the backlight between 2-4 at night so I won't go blind. Immersion = amazing!


No kidding, I bet it is amazing! Im currently thinking about changing screens from my Asus Rog Swift PG278Q into something else. I have thought about a curved 4k tv, or possibly the Asus PG348Q just havent really figured out which path I wanna do. Love the idea of the tv for the size, but hate the refresh rate and not Gsync .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> No kidding, I bet it is amazing! Im currently thinking about changing screens from my Asus Rog Swift PG278Q into something else. I have thought about a curved 4k tv, or possibly the Asus PG348Q just havent really figured out which path I wanna do. Love the idea of the tv for the size, but hate the refresh rate and not Gsync .


I wouldn't recommend going back to 60Hz now that you are used to 144Hz. If I were you, I'd sit on your monitor for awhile and wait for a 32" or bigger 144Hz display with Gsync and HDR.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going back to 60Hz now that you are used to 144Hz. If I were you, I'd sit on your monitor for awhile and wait for a 32" or bigger 144Hz display with Gsync and HDR.


I have been back and forth on it. If anything Id like to go over to 21:9, that Asus PG348Q looks awfully nice!


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Here's my setup. The wires were all over the floor and driving me completely crazy. Had a go at them one day... pretty happy with the results. So far, I'm liking this minimalist approach, I think its nice. Still, I'm adding more stuff to my setup... telephone lol, I make quite a lot of calls... also maybe a basic printer with a scanner, I need that really badly... also I've a couple of old Dell small form factors I'll be fitting with pfSense and FreeNAS... and then hide them behind the bookshelf or something, out of sight...

Above all, trying to keep wires at a minimum and tidied up as much as possible to keep the clean looks.


----------



## Narokuu

Finally got around to cleaning the room. and split my desks into two. was a lot easier on production. Gaming on the right, Music producing on the left. Finally finished my first studio album so now its just break time. after 2 years i think i can take some time off. I also got rid of my conventional bed and got two futon mattresses, and stacked them on the floor. i sleep better and its more room. win win.


----------



## skkane

Forgot to take the 2nd chair out of the frame


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Forgot to take the 2nd chair out of the frame


What are those floor monitors and how do you play your music from the PC on them?


----------



## skkane

They are Dali Zensor 7's. Saving up for some better ones but have lot to save to feel any big improvement over them, room / desk sucks for hifi but i'm ok with it.

I have the PC as the source (use foobar2k /w ASIO), going via USB to a musical fidelity m1 dac which goes via rca to a Burson soloist pre/headphone amp which goes via it's preout to a Creek 50A (50wpc integrated) with it's pre disabled, and from there to the speakers. Also have a Rel T9 sub hooked directly to the creek's speaker outputs via it's neutrik connect, i think that's how REL call's it. Have it set to kick in at ~50hz, where my speakers drop off. The sub hugely improved the system, feels like my speakers are just bigger.

When i plug my headphones in, the speakers turn off, and the burson is much better as a pre then the integrated one from the creek. At least the gain is much higher with it in the system.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> They are Dali Zensor 7's. Saving up for some better ones but have lot to save to feel any big improvement over them, room / desk sucks for hifi but i'm ok with it.
> 
> I have the PC as the source (use foobar2k /w ASIO), going via USB to a musical fidelity m1 dac which goes via rca to a Burson soloist pre/headphone amp which goes via it's preout to a Creek 50A (50wpc integrated) with it's pre disabled, and from there to the speakers. Also have a Rel T9 sub hooked directly to the creek's speaker outputs via it's neutrik connect, i think that's how REL call's it. Have it set to kick in at ~50hz, where my speakers drop off. The sub hugely improved the system, feels like my speakers are just bigger.
> 
> When i plug my headphones in, the speakers turn off, and the burson is much better as a pre then the integrated one from the creek. At least the gain is much higher with it in the system.


Are you using regular USB or audio USB cable?


----------



## skkane

It's a QED performance usb cable. (https://www.avstore.ro/cabluri-audio/qed-performance-usb-a-b-graphite/) The cheapest qed offers I believe.

My dac is kinda old, it can only do 96khz thru usb. I had it going thru coaxial spdif @ 192khz (have some 192khz rips that just error out on me thru usb) when I had the xonar u7, which eventually refused to start up. I miss the old g1 sniper gigabyte mobo's which had a coax spdif output on the i/o.


----------



## nasmith2000

In the market for a new desk, but here's the current setup


----------



## FXformat

Newest setup for 2017


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> In the market for a new desk, but here's the current setup


Looks good. What case is that?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Looks good. What case is that?


Thanks, It's a silverstone tjo7 (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=92), with a aftermarket front radiator panel from colderzo http://www.coldzero.eu/front-panels/1593-tj07-front-panel-for-240mm-radiator-rev2-1.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I have been back and forth on it. If anything Id like to go over to 21:9, that Asus PG348Q
> looks awfully nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Newest setup for 2017


Nice and clean.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Here's a large update to my setup. I built my own desk, but my girlfriend wasn't happy with the results (neither was I) as Home Depot didn't cut to the right measurements and nothing just fit together correctly.
> 
> Well, I rebuilt the desk setup and organized everything, swaped to a new room as we have a baby due in roughly a month and a half.
> 
> Here you go, feel free to ask questions! I'll do a better overall shot, but I also included Mr. Einstein and my 2 Canvas arts which are my favorite, but I didn't have spot for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad little setup, I really just need to change out the Edison bulb for a lower light one as it's too bright to take on the decorative light source. Also, sorry for crappy cellphone pics, I can't find my DSLR


Nice setup.... I like the way it's organized. What are the dimensions of that Razer mouse pad? Are you satisfied with it?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think it's the same as my glorious PC gaming race XL mat
36"x11" but it's not machine washable like mine


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Nice setup.... I like the way it's organized. What are the dimensions of that Razer mouse pad? Are you satisfied with it?


It's 11.5 x 36.22 - I'm not sure if you can machine wash it or not, I've heard you "can", but I wouldn't risk it.

I've been pretty happy with it, it's getting a little old and weathered now that I've had it since 2013/2014.
Thanks for the comment - the only thing I really need/want to change on my setup is getting 2 new monitors mounted for more space on my desk.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Some of the setups here could easily win in the SetUp wars series


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know you can stick them in the dryer afterwards since it will mess up the mat completely lol

Cleaned up my desk and remounted my monitor to the wall. Still working on getting Christine's desk back in order as well.


----------



## Sedici

I love all the things lying around and on the wall. Reminds me of Adam Savages' man cave. I'm slowly collecting more and more trinkets to add character to my desk area, hopefully without looking like a hoarder.









And is that an MSI sword on the wall??!


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Some of the setups here could easily win in the SetUp wars series


SetUp war by who? TechSource?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I love all the things lying around and on the wall. Reminds me of Adam Savages' man cave. I'm slowly collecting more and more trinkets to add character to my desk area, hopefully without looking like a hoarder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that an MSI sword on the wall??!


I thought the same... Always collecting something and display on the desk and in the room, but it's pain in the a$$ to clean and collect dust...and I hate when things are covered with dust... I think I'll finish with very few things displayed.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> I thought the same... Always collecting something and display on the desk and in the room, but it's pain in the a$$ to clean and collect dust...and I hate when things are covered with dust... I think I'll finish with very few things displayed.


I just never had enough money to be collecting things. I still don't







, though I've slowly started buying little novelties. Figurines and such. Indeed, one of the problems with displaying collections is dust, and it builds up annoyingly quick. I loathe having to dust the rooms. I was looking into an air filterererizer or something to help decrease it, but not sure if any even work at reducing dust.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> SetUp war by who? TechSource?
> I thought the same... Always collecting something and display on the desk and in the room, but it's pain in the a$$ to clean and collect dust...and I hate when things are covered with dust... I think I'll finish with very few things displayed.


I'm different than everyone, all i want on my desk is my keyboard, mouse, and speakers..no other distractions. People look at my setup and think, he's just doing it for pics, but that's how i have my setup 100% of the time, feels good to come home to a clean desk


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm different than everyone, all i want on my desk is my keyboard, mouse, and speakers..no other distractions. People look at my setup and think, he's just doing it for pics, but that's how i have my setup 100% of the time, feels good to come home to a clean desk


Agree, it is amazing how much space you suddenly have on your desk when you wall mount your monitors and use in-wall speakers. Would recommend it to everyone. Especially people, who like myself, are living in small overpriced apartments where space comes at a premium.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yes that is an inflatable MSI Sword I have hanging on the wall, lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Agree, it is amazing how much space you suddenly have on your desk when you wall mount your monitors and use in-wall speakers. Would recommend it to everyone. Especially people, who like myself, are living in small overpriced apartments where space comes at a premium.


More than one way to live in a small apartment... But it depends on how you define "small". My place feels small due to the layout, but it's 667.4 square feet.

I'd never go for a cleared off desk just doesn't feel right to me... Doesn't stop me from looking at pics people post and say "that looks nice, I like what they did with their setup", just means I wouldn't do it myself.

If there was better isolation in our walls (56 year old building) I'd totally have a tower speaker setup for our HTPC, and bookshelf speakers on both of our gaming rigs. Sadly, speakers will have to wait until we get a house because we like trying to be nice to our neighbours.

Even if I completely cleared off my desk, it wouldn't hold much let alone look any better - but my main desk is more or less a racing console


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> More than one way to live in a small apartment... But it depends on how you define "small". My place feels small due to the layout, but it's 667.4 square feet.
> 
> I'd never go for a cleared off desk just doesn't feel right to me... Doesn't stop me from looking at pics people post and say "that looks nice, I like what they did with their setup", just means I wouldn't do it myself.
> 
> If there was better isolation in our walls (56 year old building) I'd totally have a tower speaker setup for our HTPC, and bookshelf speakers on both of our gaming rigs. Sadly, speakers will have to wait until we get a house because we like trying to be nice to our neighbours.
> 
> Even if I completely cleared off my desk, it wouldn't hold much let alone look any better - but my main desk is more or less a racing console


Yeah my place is 500sq ft, any clutter makes the entire place look messy due to the open layout. If I use my joystick setup for Elite I always clear it away after use. I probably wouldnt care as much if I had a separate study/basement although I do wonder how people keep their computer area clean when it has stuff & cables everywhere.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yes that is an inflatable MSI Sword I have hanging on the wall, lol


Oh no way!







It didn't look inflated at all lol.

Never seen that before. I tried checking out where they were from but only found some on eBay listings. I kind of want to get one, but also came across this Gauntlet inflatable drumstuck for sale.










Now I'm torn on which to get.

One of my goals is to have some swordsmith/blacksmith person make an actual replica of Ciri's sword for me to hang on the wall, but those get really expensive.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Agree, it is amazing how much space you suddenly have on your desk when you wall mount your monitors and use in-wall speakers. Would recommend it to everyone. Especially people, who like myself, are living in small overpriced apartments where space comes at a premium.


You mind digging into your audio setup a lil bit? I'm interested in those wall speakers and how you like them. I'm considering some for my home theater setup... in-wall for my left / center / right after we wall-mount the TV.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Agree, it is amazing how much space you suddenly have on your desk when you wall mount your monitors and use in-wall speakers. Would recommend it to everyone. Especially people, who like myself, are living in small overpriced apartments where space comes at a premium.


Also keep nothing on my desk but monitors, mouse, mousepad, keyboard and a [email protected] coaster I won in a contest here. It's always pretty much clean, but with three monitors there's not very much room to put anything on it anyway.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Agree, it is amazing how much space you suddenly have on your desk when you wall mount your monitors and use in-wall speakers. Would recommend it to everyone. Especially people, who like myself, are living in small overpriced apartments where space comes at a premium.


Nice setup you got there, i like the stuff behind and above the desk as well. I too am using a T amp with a pair of 6.5 bookshelves, this is my first experience with them and I can tell you. AudioEngine and Presonus speakers i've had that cost 3x this combo, didn't sound as nice. I build and sell these setups often so this will be my to go setup in the future. Mine are clear, accurate, and i can say it looks great too on my desk. As for the inwall setup, do i need to have enclosed space to have it sounding nice? I usually use a backboard to mount my stuff so it's just empty back there, i figure you put yours between the studs?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Oh no way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't look inflated at all lol.
> 
> Never seen that before. I tried checking out where they were from but only found some on eBay listings. I kind of want to get one, but also came across this Gauntlet inflatable drumstuck for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm torn on which to get.
> 
> One of my goals is to have some swordsmith/blacksmith person make an actual replica of Ciri's sword for me to hang on the wall, but those get really expensive.


I got mine thanks to a MSI rep at an Expo I went to for working with MicroCenter


----------



## Phetu

__
https://flic.kr/p/RizZ6E


__
https://flic.kr/p/RizZ6E
 by Phetu, on Flickr


----------



## SHiZNiLTi




----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


Very nice! Where did you get a 144Hz 34" Ultrawide Samsung monitor from and where can I find that wallpaper? Is it available in 4K?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very nice! Where did you get a 144Hz 34" Ultrawide Samsung monitor from and where can I find that wallpaper? Is it available in 4K?


I believe it is 100Hz CF791 Samsung monitor.


----------



## leifj75




----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> I believe it is 100Hz CF791 Samsung monitor.


Ah, figured. His sig states it's 144Hz.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> I believe it is 100Hz CF791 Samsung monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ah, figured. His sig states it's 144Hz.


That's the other monitor I was using, I actually just returned it the other day. I needed something faster then the Samsung VA panel and ended up going with the new LG 144hz 34" IPS. I love the additional FOV and being a very competitive gamer having a monitor that I'm able to get a solid 144fps w/ no dips in BF1 while running ULTRA Terrain & Textures w/ post and a couple other things on low, TAA ON and 110% resolution scale. My SPM is over 1200 and almost at 2 kills per minute playing 24/7 conquest w/ no tank usage. Feels Goodman







I'll link ya that wallpaper later.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Here's a few more pics of the setup at different angles and lighting effects.

I created a frame for the acoustic foam and used a router to hide the LED strips behind it, looks much cleaner this way only having the ambient light.

Let me know what you guys think.





















ADD me if PTFO BF1 and want to win... SHiZNiLTi_OG


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


That is probably the skinniest and longest monitor i've ever seen, it's a 3440x1080 right? looks like it's 3840x900 or something


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> That is probably the skinniest and longest monitor i've ever seen, it's a 3440x1080 right? looks like it's 3840x900 or something


It's 2560x1080 and I love it. By far the best monitor I've used for gaming. This system is only used for gaming, not productivity. For that I use 3x1440p.

I've had to luxury of running the below 7 monitors over the last few months. Each got around just under a month of use. Money was no object in making the decision, I choose it strictly from a casual competive gamers POV.

Samsung Cfg70 1080p - VA
Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> It's 2560x1080 and I love it. By far the best monitor I've used for gaming. This system is only used for gaming, not productivity. For that I use 3x1440p.
> 
> I've had to luxury of running the below 7 monitors over the last few months. Each got around just under a month of use. Money was no object in making the decision, I choose it strictly from a casual competive gamers POV.
> 
> Samsung Cfg70 1080p - VA
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN


I cant ever see myself going back to 16:9 after going to 21:9. Yea some older games dont work on it (hell even some new ones dont) but the ones that do, boy does it look AMAZING.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I cant ever see myself going back to 16:9 after going to 21:9. Yea some older games dont work on it (hell even some new ones dont) but the ones that do, boy does it look AMAZING.


34" 21:9 is too small vertically. 38" is where it's at. I'm waiting for a 32"-40": 16:9 144Hz with HDR or a 38" 21:9 with the same features. My 49" HDTV will hold me over just fine until those monitors are released.

34" UltraWide 3440x1440p



38" UltraWide 3840x1600p


----------



## Iceman2733

You guys are killing me, I am running the Acer XB271HU and love it but now I have been having the ultra wide bug, but after gaming on 144hz and G-sync I dunno if I can go back without them. It kills me the lack of many G-sync monitors ultra wide, it actually bothers me that Nvidia has done what they have with it making it so expensive and not getting more brands with there stuff. I have been eyeballing the LG 38UC99 but for FPS i worry without G-sync and the super slow 60hz refresh rate I will regret it big time. Grrrrrr lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You guys are killing me, I am running the Acer XB271HU and love it but now I have been having the ultra wide bug, but after gaming on 144hz and G-sync I dunno if I can go back without them. It kills me the lack of many G-sync monitors ultra wide, it actually bothers me that Nvidia has done what they have with it making it so expensive and not getting more brands with there stuff. I have been eyeballing the LG 38UC99 but for FPS i worry without G-sync and the super slow 60hz refresh rate I will regret it big time. Grrrrrr lol


I've read that the LG 38UC99 does 80Hz + Freesync. Guess you need to upgrade to the new AMD high end GPU when it's out.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You guys are killing me, I am running the Acer XB271HU and love it but now I have been having the ultra wide bug, but after gaming on 144hz and G-sync I dunno if I can go back without them. It kills me the lack of many G-sync monitors ultra wide, it actually bothers me that Nvidia has done what they have with it making it so expensive and not getting more brands with there stuff. I have been eyeballing the LG 38UC99 but for FPS i worry without G-sync and the super slow 60hz refresh rate I will regret it big time. Grrrrrr lol


\

I've been eyeballing that 38" ultrawide too to replace my 34"...good thing for me is i don't play First person shooter anymore so all i need is at least 40 FPS and i'm good...that monitor is still so expensive though, i'll wait until it gets near 1000.


----------



## Deeptek

I just moved into my new place so this is my at home office, work area, and gaming set-up ( seems to be just be more so the office now-a-days







)

They just built a new Ikea here in Memphis so once I get some time off in the next month or so I am going to be building a new desk and filing system but for now this is my temporary set-up and a show of my recently built machine.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 34" 21:9 is too small vertically. 38" is where it's at. I'm waiting for a 32"-40": 16:9 144Hz with HDR or a 38" 21:9 with the same features. My 49" HDTV will hold me over just fine until those monitors are released.
> 
> 34" UltraWide 3440x1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 38" UltraWide 3840x1600p


I have a 29" and its perfectly fine vertically. Most game action happens horizontally so you dont really need much vertically (my opinion anyways) plus i only sit about maybe 2 feet away from my PC with a 40" tv about a foot to my left so i think for me personall 34-38" would be too big. I tried sitting in front of the TV to game and **** it was hell lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have a 29" and its perfectly fine vertically. Most game action happens horizontally so you dont really need much vertically (my opinion anyways) plus i only sit about maybe 2 feet away from my PC with a 40" tv about a foot to my left so i think for me personall 34-38" would be too big. I tried sitting in front of the TV to game and **** it was hell lol.


29"? I had one of those when they came out. So small! 34" is cool but 38" is glorious!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 29"? I had one of those when they came out. So small! 34" is cool but 38" is glorious!


True but for me a 34" would end up hitting my tv and wall because of its width, height doesnt matter to me, honestly ive never played a game and thought, huh i need more vertical height lol. Maybe if i played MMOs or MOBAs or games of that sort maybe. For BF1, Siege, Rocket League horizontal is a bit more important so its been fine for me. Maybe once i switch to vega and the card can effectively run 3440x1440 at decent frame rates with freesync ill switch over, but they are quite expensive. I got my 29um68 (right when it came out too) for 315€.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I just never had enough money to be collecting things. I still don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though I've slowly started buying little novelties. Figurines and such. Indeed, one of the problems with displaying collections is dust, and it builds up annoyingly quick. I loathe having to dust the rooms. I was looking into an air filterererizer or something to help decrease it, but not sure if any even work at reducing dust.


You're collecting stuff to make it more personalized but that ends with you cleaning the figurines, helmets and other things... and then putting everything in drawer and forming "clean desktop" and when people say what's your "theme" my answer is "clean" or "no cleaning/dusting theme"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm different than everyone, all i want on my desk is my keyboard, mouse, and speakers..no other distractions. People look at my setup and think, he's just doing it for pics, but that's how i have my setup 100% of the time, feels good to come home to a clean desk


Where do you keep things that are frequently used like gamepads, headphones, remotes?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Newest setup for 2017


Love that desk, can you let me know the model?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Love that desk, can you let me know the model?


He built it himself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I built it, here's the link to my last setup with a desk i built, that desk is bigger though by 20", the one u saw up there is a little smaller as it's only housing a single monitor
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fYYnI
> 
> 
> ^^^Link to DIY


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> He built it himself.


Dangit!!!! Finally found one that looks awesome, and its a one of a kind.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Dangit!!!! Finally found one that looks awesome, and its a one of a kind.


I added the DIY link above.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Love that desk, can you let me know the model?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> He built it himself.


Thanks for helping out.

It is rather easy to build, if you had basic woodworking skill you just need to find materials, visualize a design, then measure twice and cut once and put it all together. I do sell these desks locally if you were close to the D.C. Area you can find my ad on Craig's


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> You're collecting stuff to make it more personalized but that ends with you cleaning the figurines, helmets and other things... and then putting everything in drawer and forming "clean desktop" and when people say what's your "theme" my answer is "clean" or "no cleaning/dusting theme"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you keep things that are frequently used like gamepads, headphones, remotes?


They're inside my cabinets, I don't use game pads much unless I'm playing an RPG. Things not in use I store them away out of sight.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I added the DIY link above.


Thanks, gonna check it out.


----------



## neurotix

Ultrawide pfft, I paid $300 TOTAL for 3x 1080p IPS displays, slim bezel:



They look great, they're wider and they cost 1/3rd of most Ultrawides.









I barely notice the tiny bezel area once I start playing and get into something.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ultrawide pfft, I paid $300 TOTAL for 3x 1080p IPS displays, slim bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great, they're wider and they cost 1/3rd of most Ultrawides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely notice the tiny bezel area once I start playing and get into something.[/spoiler


That game looks very stretched on the sides compared to the middle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been a bit since I have posted here, some things changed a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> First update of the new year, Got rid of my second desk and bought the return for my main one so I now have a nice L desk with lots of room. Can even work on my Enthoo Primo build without having to put it out from the corner. Also swapped back to my G900 over my ZA11 as my primary mouse, have no cable and still being able to play CS:GO is so freeing.
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2946758/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2946758/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Ultrawide pfft, I paid $300 TOTAL for 3x 1080p IPS displays, slim bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great, they're wider and they cost 1/3rd of most Ultrawides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely notice the tiny bezel area once I start playing and get into something.


You call those slim bezels? That would drive me NUTS. And idk where you got your prices from bust my IPS ultrawide is about 300$ in the US exactly what you paid for yours but i have zero bezels.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You call those slim bezels? That would drive me NUTS. And idk where you got your prices from bust my IPS ultrawide is about 300$ in the US exactly what you paid for yours but i have zero bezels.


What about the bezels on the outside







Sorry couldn't help it, I completely agree with you, ultradewide > eyefinitty/surround by far. Sadly, neither are for me though


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You call those slim bezels? That would drive me NUTS. And idk where you got your prices from bust my IPS ultrawide is about 300$ in the US exactly what you paid for yours but i have zero bezels.


His monitors bezels are pretty slim. Monitors don't seem to be lined up correctly though...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Here's a few more pics of the setup at different angles and lighting effects.
> 
> I created a frame for the acoustic foam and used a router to hide the LED strips behind it, looks much cleaner this way only having the ambient light.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> ADD me if PTFO BF1 and want to win... SHiZNiLTi_OG


Love the Acoustic Foam, nice touch with the frame around them!









Though, logically speaking don't you want the foam behind you since your speakers sound hits the wall behind you first before the standing waves bounce back?


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Love the Acoustic Foam, nice touch with the frame around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, logically speaking don't you want the foam behind you since your speakers sound hits the wall behind you first before the standing waves bounce back?


Really depends on how loud he listens, and how deep the room is... Not sure if he mentioned the room size.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Love the Acoustic Foam, nice touch with the frame around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, logically speaking don't you want the foam behind you since your speakers sound hits the wall behind you first before the standing waves bounce back?


If I remember correctly, a while back in a thread they were asking for opinions on the pattern (can't remember which one).... And it was built/designed the way it is with aesthetics being the main driving factor, and acoustics as a distant secondary.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> His monitors bezels are pretty slim. Monitors don't seem to be lined up correctly though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Ultrawide pfft, I paid $300 TOTAL for 3x 1080p IPS displays, slim bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great, they're wider and they cost 1/3rd of most Ultrawides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely notice the tiny bezel area once I start playing and get into something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You call those slim bezels? That would drive me NUTS. And idk where you got your prices from bust my IPS ultrawide is about 300$ in the US exactly what you paid for yours but i have zero bezels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> What about the bezels on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it, I completely agree with you, ultradewide > eyefinitty/surround by far. Sadly, neither are for me though


Triple monitors look good if they abide by a few rules of mine.

1. All monitors must match (same model)
2. Very slim bezel
3. Lined up correctly

4. Preferably wall mounted

Something like this, triple monitors done right, all 3 match, slim bezel, lined up correctly


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Triple monitors look good if they abide by a few rules of mine.
> 
> 1. All monitors must match (same model)
> 2. Very slim bezel
> 3. Lined up correctly
> 
> 4. Preferably wall mounted
> 
> Something like this, triple monitors done right, all 3 match, slim bezel, lined up correctly


Gorgeous setup but i still wouldn't get 3 monitors even with ultra thin bezels. For me id need something without bezels all together but doesnt exist haha. Considering i have 15/20 vision and screen tearing bothers me more then anything else i wouldnt be able to handle bezels in my field of view.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Gorgeous setup but i still wouldn't get 3 monitors even with ultra thin bezels. For me id need something without bezels all together but doesnt exist haha. Considering i have 15/20 vision and screen tearing bothers me more then anything else i wouldnt be able to handle bezels in my field of view.


Nobody asked you if you wouldn't go for a triple monitor setup. His setup looks nice and clean. I like it.









BTW, i'm just messing with you.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*


Can you not do it ? I'll have to change my pants and it's your fault










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nice, clean setup BTW, and I can only imagine the pleasure of working on anything with that setup.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> I just moved into my new place so this is my at home office, work area, and gaming set-up ( seems to be just be more so the office now-a-days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> They just built a new Ikea here in Memphis so once I get some time off in the next month or so I am going to be building a new desk and filing system but for now this is my temporary set-up and a show of my recently built machine.


Well, I like your work space/gaming area.special since it's next to the balcony door. I really think your desk is nice also. My desk is from ikea, it's the bekant series with white legs and a birch finish.

Heres some cabinets from ikea I am looking at as well. Erik cabinet: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40314635/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nobody asked you if you wouldn't go for a triple monitor setup. His setup looks nice and clean. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i'm just messing with you.


You douche haha. Id love to triple ultrawide side by side or 2 top and bottom but i honestly couldnt stand the bezels. The lg ones are ridiculously thin, unfortunately part of the actual screen has black borders, top and sides so it would drive me nuts or else i totally would..


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> His monitors bezels are pretty slim. Monitors don't seem to be lined up correctly though...


One of the monitors (the leftmost one) has essentially a defective stand. It sits a little higher than the others. Shh, I was hoping nobody would notice.









I got a replacement stand from ASUS after dealing with them for a month, and it had the same problem.

I'm not even sure what causes it honestly, I've taken it apart and looked at it, even tried taking a dremel to the inside of the stand and buffing off some of the plastic (to hopefully get the part on the display to sit a little lower, thus lowering the monitor), nada.

I came from 3x ASUS V238H with HUGE bezels, so honestly the bezel size doesn't bother me. The one monitor sitting higher does, but I live with it, and again once I start playing a game and get into it, I don't notice.

The fisheyeing I have no response for other than afaik it's that way for Surround/Eyefinity no matter what you do. I don't mind it. 99% of the time I'm not looking at my outside monitors, I'm staring at the center monitor (where my character/crosshair is naturally).

Also DADDYDC thanks for your compliments, glad you like my setup.

And finally... I don't like wall mounting, I honestly don't have room for it, and besides some of those wall mounts/single stand VESA mounts for triple monitors cost more than all my monitors did. Yeah, right. That's money better saved for my rig and spent on it when Vega/Navi/Volta comes out.


----------



## neurotix

Also different view for you guys.



I'll post pics of the whole game room/computer room later. I have some stuff I need to do today.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Also different view for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the whole game room/computer room later. I have some stuff I need to do today.


My heart stopped when I saw the PC hanging off until I remembered how that case was made.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> My heart stopped when I saw the PC hanging off until I remembered how that case was made.


Ah, yeah, it's pretty stable on here. The rubber feet on the bottom of the case are actually all totally on the surface.

That's one thing I would like, a new desk, probably plain black, that's much bigger. Currently the tower just sits on a bookshelf next to my desk.

The reason I have it so far forward is simply to be able to see into the window better and have less of it blocked by my right monitor.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Ah, yeah, it's pretty stable on here. The rubber feet on the bottom of the case are actually all totally on the surface.
> 
> That's one thing I would like, a new desk, probably plain black, that's much bigger. Currently the tower just sits on a bookshelf next to my desk.
> 
> The reason I have it so far forward is simply to be able to see into the window better and have less of it blocked by my right monitor.


Yea its a nice to be able to see the inside without blocking anything. Thankfully I can now see both the interiors of my computers and they block nothing.


----------



## neurotix

Wide angle shots.

Computer ("game room") at night:





Light on.





Retro game setup. Flat CRT w/ S-video and component.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wide angle shots.
> 
> Computer ("game room") at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro game setup. Flat CRT w/ S-video and component.


I like the floor lighting, its different but has a nice pop to it


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> I like the floor lighting, its different but has a nice pop to it


Thank you.

There's scientific evidence that red lighting promotes sleep and I sleep in the room next to this.

...but hey, screw all that crap, it just looks cool


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> There's scientific evidence that red lighting promotes sleep and I sleep in the room next to this.
> 
> ...but hey, screw all that crap, it just looks cool


haha, my dining room is my "office" so thankfully I don't have my PC heating/lighting up my room any longer.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

The rest of the office is a little on the boring side.


----------



## neurotix

Looks nice although I bet that tile gets cold...


----------



## leifj75

i see your cats have some where to play to


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Looks nice although I bet that tile gets cold...


it definitely can be, socks are a must

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leifj75*
> 
> i see your cats have some where to play to


Yea, they call that area "My desk" lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I remember correctly, a while back in a thread they were asking for opinions on the pattern (can't remember which one).... And it was built/designed the way it is with aesthetics being the main driving factor, and acoustics as a distant secondary.


I guess everyone has different priorities.


----------



## dragneel

Made some changes


----------



## DarthBaggins

Seems nearly everyone is slimming down their cases lately, it does help some amazing cases have been launched the past few months.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Seems nearly everyone is slimming down their cases lately, it does help some amazing cases have been launched the past few months.


I currently own a mid-tower but I'd go smaller next round as long as I don't run into trouble with cooling a high-end GPU.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I went from my Caselabs M8 to an INWin 303, the 303 still has nearly all the support I need minus the ability to add 2 more 3.5" drives


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I went from my Caselabs M8 to an INWin 303, the 303 still has nearly all the support I need minus the ability to add 2 more 3.5" drives


You planning on hacking the CIA?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I guess everyone has different priorities.


True. I'd have plastered ReadyAcoustics Chameleon traps around my place (because they're downright gorgeous, and do a good job of things), but at $190 USD a shot I'll hold off until I own a house. Sure, their DIY option is cheaper at$120 USD each ($240 for a pair) but there's just something about taking it out of the box and it being ready to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Seems nearly everyone is slimming down their cases lately, it does help some amazing cases have been launched the past few months.


I'm going the opposite direction, but many say I'm crazy/silly, so....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You planning on hacking the CIA?


Right now the M8 is only a stand for the 303 lol, until I can move it to storage.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Seems nearly everyone is slimming down their cases lately, it does help some amazing cases have been launched the past few months.


Indeed, and I'm glad I did







.


----------



## Ferling

Been a little while. Some new tech. Went 34" ultra-wide and not looking back!











Phone pics:




Who's excited for AMD Ryzen & Vega?

Edit: quick video

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPmOgytAWea%2F/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Seems nearly everyone is slimming down their cases lately, it does help some amazing cases have been launched the past few months.


Full tower with 4x HDD, 2 x SSD, Full Water Loop , 2 x GPU and now going to 1 HDD, 1 SSD, ITX, 1 GPU and AIO cooling. Something about big performance in a small case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think I want to get rid of my 303 and get a X-Frame https://www.in-win.com/en/gaming-chassis/x-frame-2 (Photos and Specs thanks to InWin's site) :









*Specifications*


ModelX-Frame 2.0ColorBlack / Red, White / Blue, Black / GreenCase TypeOpen Air ChassisCase MaterialAluminiumM/B Compatibility12" x 13" E-ATX, ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITXExpansion SlotsPCI-E x 8Maximum CompatibilityVGA Card Length: 385mm
CPU Heatsink Height: InfiniteFront Ports3 x USB 3.0
1 x USB 3.1 Type-C
HD AudioDrive Bays1 x 5.25", 3 x 2.5"/3.5" , 3 x 3.5", 7x 2.5"Thermal Solution Compatibility3 x 120mm Side Fan/ 360mm Side RadiatorsPower Supply CompatibilitySI-1065W Internal PSU Included ATX12V and EPS12V
- Length up to 245mmProduct Dimension
(H x W x D)640 x 483 x 330mm
24.8" x 19"x 13"Package Dimension
(H x W x D)744 x 612 x 440mm
29.3" x 24.1" x 17.3"Net Weight15.5 kg/ 34.1lbsGross Weight19.85kg/ 43.7lbs


----------



## FXformat

That's just a test bench no? I got rid of my inwin 303 and got a phanteks evolv, awesome high quality case. Looks good too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Think I want to get rid of my 303 and get a X-Frame https://www.in-win.com/en/gaming-chassis/x-frame-2 (Photos and Specs thanks to InWin's site) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> 
> 
> ModelX-Frame 2.0ColorBlack / Red, White / Blue, Black / GreenCase TypeOpen Air ChassisCase MaterialAluminiumM/B Compatibility12" x 13" E-ATX, ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITXExpansion SlotsPCI-E x 8Maximum CompatibilityVGA Card Length: 385mm
> 
> CPU Heatsink Height: InfiniteFront Ports3 x USB 3.0
> 
> 1 x USB 3.1 Type-C
> 
> HD AudioDrive Bays1 x 5.25", 3 x 2.5"/3.5" , 3 x 3.5", 7x 2.5"Thermal Solution Compatibility3 x 120mm Side Fan/ 360mm Side RadiatorsPower Supply CompatibilitySI-1065W Internal PSU Included ATX12V and EPS12V
> 
> - Length up to 245mmProduct Dimension
> 
> (H x W x D)640 x 483 x 330mm
> 
> 24.8" x 19"x 13"Package Dimension
> 
> (H x W x D)744 x 612 x 440mm
> 
> 29.3" x 24.1" x 17.3"Net Weight15.5 kg/ 34.1lbsGross Weight19.85kg/ 43.7lbs


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's classified as an Open-Air case (cough cough test bench lol)

I was looking at the Evolv as well, just wish they made the mATX version w/ a tempered glass panel.


----------



## chi-2

My humble corner


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It's classified as an Open-Air case (cough cough test bench lol)
> 
> I was looking at the Evolv as well, just wish they made the mATX version w/ a tempered glass panel.


I had a Phanteks Evolv TG and absolutely loved it. It was my previous case actually. Recently I switched over to a test bench, thinking I would like it for ease of maintenance and thinking I'd like how it looked. (Open TestBench)

While it does look nice, initially, after a while you get tired of the clutter once everything is plugged in and it builds up dust super fast. I definitely recommend not using a test bench as a daily computing case.

Going back to the Evolv, the only reason I got rid of it was my board didn't properly fit and neither did my watercooling set up, but that was my own fault.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


Does foam really help?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Does foam really help?


I think foam is good at absorbing sound and thats kinda what you want.


----------



## Alex132

The shapes 'absorb' the sound very well and the material aids to it too.

It's called sound deadening foam for a reason


----------



## pkmnfreak125

My PC Setup


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think foam is good at absorbing sound and thats kinda what you want.


High frequencies anyways... Foam doesn't do all that much for low frequencies - which is why most companies out there sell different materials for such purposes. For vocals, and even some echos in a room foam can work wonders, and is relatively inexpensive too, plus comes in multiple different designs. And if you use too much foam in a room, it can show off just how efficient it is with high frequency absorption by making vocals and other things sound somewhat messed up.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> High frequencies anyways... Foam doesn't do all that much for low frequencies - which is why most companies out there sell different materials for such purposes. For vocals, and even some echos in a room foam can work wonders, and is relatively inexpensive too, plus comes in multiple different designs. And if you use too much foam in a room, it can show off just how efficient it is with high frequency absorption by making vocals and other things sound somewhat messed up.


Id be surprised if wanted wanted foam for low frequencies, those pretty much die off anyways they don't reverb nearly as much as highs. I really miss having my setup, i would love to try BF1, ride2, or tomb raider in 7.1.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Id be surprised if wanted wanted foam for low frequencies, those pretty much die off anyways they don't reverb nearly as much as highs. I really miss having my setup, i would love to try BF1, ride2, or tomb raider in 7.1.


The room you're in, what's being played, and what's reproducing the sounds all factor into things. Lower end frequencies are some of the hardest things to tame due to just how long a single cycle of their wavelengths can be. This is why a lot of bass traps will be at least 4" thick (with corner bass traps being 6-8" thick), and even then might only have a coefficient of 0.29 for lower frequencies, while the higher frequencies will be closer to 1 for the same broadband trap (most acoustic treatments are broadband).

Acoustic treatments can also help with problems caused by reflections and phase cancellation.

A really fun experiment is to play back a specific low frequency (I forgot which one, but it'd about 16' long per full cycle) through one's speakers and then walk through the room and notice just how much it changes depending on when you're standing. Some places, it will seem insanely loud, whereas others it will be almost inaudible, despite the volume never having been changed.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkmnfreak125*
> 
> 
> My PC Setup


Those Brother printers kick ass. MFC7860?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Brother's are pretty close to bullet proof lol


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Those Brother printers kick ass. MFC7860?


Its actually the Brother DCPL2540DW bought it in June of last year still kicking strong.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Brother's are pretty close to bullet proof lol


They are built like tanks


----------



## Lodbroke

My new living-room computer setup.
Tired of updating several computers at home (private files and settings being the worst). I built together the HTPC and the "Gaming rig", to a single system.


TV used as a second screen or mirrored. Even the old DVD-player have been tossed out. The door can be kept closed while the computer is on.
The HDMI cable is a nuisance as it trying it best to look like garden water hose on the floor, the photo's lying the room is actually cramped/cozy.


The main screen and "workstation". The Keyboard is a Logitech K360 which we have 4 of, can't stand learning other keyboards layout.


Computer is a ASUS Maximus VIII Gene MB, i5-6600k (some auto-overclock thru ASUS ROG software), 8GB ddr4, GTX 970 all in the old HTPC's Fractal Design Node 605 case.
Best part is the audio upgrade, the Yamaha A-S301 is awesome for sound effects in games. The speakers might be small, but has an impressive bass.

Of course any of the two screens can be used single screen too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Size of a speaker dictates nothing, as long as you have a good clean power source paired with quality drivers in the speakers you'll get good sound. (Of course acoustics in the space help as well)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lodbroke*
> 
> 
> Computer is a ASUS Maximus VIII Gene MB, i5-6600k (some auto-overclock thru ASUS ROG software), 8GB ddr4, GTX 970 all in the old HTPC's Fractal Design Node 605 case.
> Best part is the audio upgrade, the Yamaha A-S301 is awesome for sound effects in games. The speakers might be small, but has an impressive bass.
> 
> Of course any of the two screens can be used single screen too.


kon kon


----------



## Lodbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> kon kon


Hello Fox


----------



## madweazl

__
https://flic.kr/p/Rp5MCh


----------



## Forde3654Eire

I've been waiting to see a htpc setup, glad one came along. Just a basic cheap setup here. Cable-management was an absolute nightmare but it turned out well in the end. I had to remove the rear panel frame of the table as it was trapping in and recirculating hot exhaust air back into the case.

Dell Optiplex 780, Core 2 Duo E8400, Radeon 6450, 2GB ram... does the job really nicely, running a lightweight Kodi linux distro (OpenELEC)... handles 1080p x265 HEVC like a champ!


----------



## Arengeta

Moved to new place around a year ago and still have not finished my working space. Work is under progress and need to replace the floor as it started getting cold as soon as it hit -30C.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> That is probably the skinniest and longest monitor i've ever seen.


Hey (FXformat)Vince, congrats on making it onto Techsource - Setup Wars! Man he got ya on that "messy" cable above the subwoofer haha!

I was thinking of submitting my setup, how long ago did you submit?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Hey (FXformat)Vince, congrats on making it onto Techsource - Setup Wars! Man he got ya on that "messy" cable above the subwoofer haha!
> 
> I was thinking of submitting my setup, how long ago did you submit?


Yeah i just saw that, some crazy nice setups on that episode, that due Nathan's is so clean. Wonder if he's on here. I forget when i submitted it, maybe a couple months ago?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Rp5MCh


Ah, a Los Angeles fan I see. *Runs and hides*


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Ah, a Los Angeles fan I see. *Runs and hides*


I became a Charger fan by default after the Raiders moved back up north (born and raised in SoCal but now I'm living on the east coast).


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Rp5MCh


Love the primo


----------



## brandon3434

Horrible cell phone pic, but just finished my new setup. Finishing up the rest of the office and I'll have some proper photos.


----------



## FXformat

Quick pic of the new triple setup, I'm waiting for the water cooling parts to come in then I'll take more pics of the entire setup.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quick pic of the new triple setup, I'm waiting for the water cooling parts to come in then I'll take more pics of the entire setup.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/dNQ0ooE.jpg


Looks great.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quick pic of the new triple setup, I'm waiting for the water cooling parts to come in then I'll take more pics of the entire setup.


Awesome triple screen set-up









How about one more retaining clip for the wires under the desk top? Just to hold them up right against the underneath side, so they would not show.

What monitors are they?


----------



## FXformat

Oh that amp is going away I just snapped a quick pic. I'm going to replace it with a soundbar now, monitors are 3x Dell S2415H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Awesome triple screen set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about one more retaining clip for the wires under the desk top? Just to hold them up right against the underneath side, so they would not show.
> 
> What monitors are they?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Oh that amp is going away I just snapped a quick pic. I'm going to replace it with a soundbar now, monitors are 3x Dell S2415H


Nice setup. I recommend the Creative BlasterX Soundbar.


----------



## t0adphr0g




----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Love the primo


I love the layout and look of the tower but the fitment isnt the best. The fit and finish isnt on par with towers I've had in the past (e.g. CM ATCS 840 or the Cosmos).


----------



## Jay1ty0

Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






After


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I love the layout and look of the tower but the fitment isnt the best. The fit and finish isnt on par with towers I've had in the past (e.g. CM ATCS 840 or the Cosmos).


Hmm, I haven't noticed any issues like that on mine. Wonder if you just got unlucky? I will be watercooling my next week though


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Hmm, I haven't noticed any issues like that on mine. Wonder if you just got unlucky? I will be watercooling my next week though


Thumbscrews on the Cooler Masters thread in silky smooth where at least 50% of the Primos are just rough (some flat out wont thread in without using a screwdriver (just little things that separate top tier cases from nice case). The side panels are pretty flimsy but that was probably a compromise for weight given the size of the tower. Don't get me wrong, I really like it









Cant wait to see how your loop comes out; always enjoy seeing other ideas so I can integrate them into my own. I still have quite a bit to tidy up but I'll get there eventually LOL.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Rp5MCh


Nice setup. I really like that "nano reef". Would you recommend having one? Are pumps and filters too loud, noisy?


----------



## DarthBaggins

If you have a good skimmer/you.p normally they're not loud at all. But every setup varies. Is that a 35gal tank or 45?


----------



## madweazl

Starting a reef isnt something I'd recommend to anyone that hasnt had saltwater fish to begin with (I dont know if this applies to you or not). I've been in that hobby for about 20 years now and I've killed my fair share of fish and corals which breaks my heart. If you're willing to dedicate the time and energy necessary to play God, it is very rewarding. If you want any more info feel free to shoot me a message.

It's a 75g with a 30g sump/refugium.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/NcLHBX






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/NDeAg9


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yeah i just saw that, some crazy nice setups on that episode, that due Nathan's is so clean. Wonder if he's on here. I forget when i submitted it, maybe a couple months ago?


Dude your setups are awesome man some of the cleanest that dude that does those videos is kind of silly. He has no skill with PC building just puts parts that were sent to him together and calls them custom. He does some of the ugliest PC builds I have ever seen like his new one with SLI titans that looks like it was dedicated to Christmas lol. I dunno all these youtube guys kill me anymore just sitting around doing nothing but making videos while the rest of us actually out working to buy the hardware we have and spend days putting it together. Than again he did just get a Lambo so i guess Youtube treats him well. I just wanted to say you have of the best looking setups I have seen man and you always continuing to improve it. I know in another thread buddy we were talking about your monitor can you refresh my brain again to what monitor you uses?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Dude your setups are awesome man some of the cleanest that dude that does those videos is kind of silly. He has no skill with PC building just puts parts that were sent to him together and calls them custom. He does some of the ugliest PC builds I have ever seen like his new one with SLI titans that looks like it was dedicated to Christmas lol. I dunno all these youtube guys kill me anymore just sitting around doing nothing but making videos while the rest of us actually out working to buy the hardware we have and spend days putting it together. Than again he did just get a Lambo so i guess Youtube treats him well. I just wanted to say you have of the best looking setups I have seen man and you always continuing to improve it. I know in another thread buddy we were talking about your monitor can you refresh my brain again to what monitor you uses?


Thanks for the kind words mate, really appreciate it. For that setup I used a single 40" 4K 60hz monitor (AMH A409U) I just started building another one, triple dell S2415H.

Please excuse the cellphone pic, when I finish the water loop I'll do a full photo shoot along with the specs


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Dude your setups are awesome man some of the cleanest that dude that does those videos is kind of silly. He has no skill with PC building just puts parts that were sent to him together and calls them custom. He does some of the ugliest PC builds I have ever seen like his new one with SLI titans that looks like it was dedicated to Christmas lol. I dunno all these youtube guys kill me anymore just sitting around doing nothing but making videos while the rest of us actually out working to buy the hardware we have and spend days putting it together. Than again he did just get a Lambo so i guess Youtube treats him well. I just wanted to say you have of the best looking setups I have seen man and you always continuing to improve it. I know in another thread buddy we were talking about your monitor can you refresh my brain again to what monitor you uses?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate, really appreciate it. For that setup I used a single 40" 4K 60hz monitor (AMH A409U) I just started building another one, triple dell S2415H.
> 
> Please excuse the cellphone pic, when I finish the water loop I'll do a full photo shoot along with the specs
Click to expand...

You still have your other monitor buddy? Your setup looks killer man did you redid your pc?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You still have your other monitor buddy? Your setup looks killer man did you redid your pc?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I sold that other setup, the entire thing to someone. You can find a similar monitor on eBay from this guy called dreamseller, look up qnix 40" 4k, they have a curved version now


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Starting a reef isnt something I'd recommend to anyone that hasnt had saltwater fish to begin with (I dont know if this applies to you or not). I've been in that hobby for about 20 years now and I've killed my fair share of fish and corals which breaks my heart. If you're willing to dedicate the time and energy necessary to play God, it is very rewarding. If you want any more info feel free to shoot me a message.
> 
> It's a 75g with a 30g sump/refugium.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NcLHBX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NDeAg9


Oooh, I would have guessed right about it being a 75. One of these days I'll get a nano-reef going myself, just a case of which path to go (aka dual modded Fluval Evo 12's and a shared sump, or go Red Sea Reefer 170 but lose out on the pistol/goby pairing) and of course taking care of a few other hobbies first. Joys of wanting a jawfish and scooter dragonet in one's tank, and also love wrasses.


----------



## madweazl

You can put a goby/pistol pair in anything; there is a Randall's goby/Tiger pistol pair in this one. My jawfish died a few days ago; most dont do well in aquariums. Still lots of possibilities.

FXformat, that is a very tidy and elegant setup you have there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Reed's definitely aren't easy to maintain at first.


----------



## skillings94

Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> Looking at getting a new desk, anyone got any good recommendations?


Build your own from wood and legs


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Build your own from wood and legs


Like this?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Like this?


The bulge makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The bulge makes me uncomfortable.


You mean the headphone "rack" placement?


----------



## FXformat

I'm done with the new setup for now, and finished watercooling the rig too. Feels good to be back in the "loop"


----------



## RushiMP

Nice man. Where are all the damn wires. I demand a shot of the dirty wires.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Like this?


You guys are hilarious.







... Those legs scream for flip flops...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm done with the new setup for now, and finished watercooling the rig too. Feels good to be back in the "loop"


That looks soooo nice. Left me speechless. Feel free to post rest of the room so we can enjoy even more.


----------



## famous1994

I finally got a proper desk this past weekend, I have been using a dresser as a desk for a number of years and it wasn't ideal. Here are some quick pics of my setup before/after.

Before:


After:


I am also going to get some RGB lights to go around the rear of the desk and probably a poster (maybe a Mr. Robot one) to go above the PC/TV.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I finally got a proper desk this past weekend, I have been using a dresser as a desk for a number of years and it wasn't ideal. Here are some quick pics of my setup before/after.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> I am also going to get some RGB lights to go around the rear of the desk and probably a poster (maybe a Mr. Robot one) to go above the PC/TV.


Nice upgrade.
Where did u kept your knees before?
Do u still have a straight back after using that for years lol


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice upgrade.
> Where did u kept your knees before?
> Do u still have a straight back after using that for years lol


Thanks and I would sit either at an angle or have my legs on my chair. Lol my back is still good, I'm only 22 so I should be alright.


----------



## RushiMP

It has been a while since I have updated my setup. Here are some quick and dirty cell phone pics.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@RushiMP that is one rather gorgeous setup to say the least! Which games do you play with the Warthog HOTAS out of curiosity, and how do you find the Warthog, as well as the Rseat RS1?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @RushiMP that is one rather gorgeous setup to say the least! Which games do you play with the Warthog HOTAS out of curiosity, and how do you find the Warthog, as well as the Rseat RS1?


Thanks. The setup is solid. I play DCS A10 and experiment with other VR flight Sims, iRacing, assetto Corsa, etc. The Rseat has met all my expectations and I have no regrets. Combining the seat with VR is just something else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Thanks. The setup is solid. I play DCS A10 and experiment with other VR flight Sims, iRacing, assetto Corsa, etc. The Rseat has met all my expectations and I have no regrets. Combining the seat with VR is just something else.


Definitely glad to hear as I'm contemplating picking up an RS1 to go alongside my Obutto R3volution... And then set up the RS1 as a dedicated sim rig. Obutto R3volution is nice, but there's something to be said about a good proper chair when racing... And on the flipside, I rather enjoy just relaxing, writing, and doing regular types of gaming in my R3volution, so don't see a reason for getting rid of it (aka I like it a lot more than my regular desk).

I'm even happier to hear about the chair and VR, since an HTC Vive is my next purchase (T4's can't come in soon enough!)


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'm done with the new setup for now, and finished water cooling the rig too. Feels good to be back in the "loop"


Looks great, what soundbar is that and how do you drive it? Happy with it? Still need the subwoover below the desk?

PC looks awesome too, are you going to replace those white slot covers?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great, what soundbar is that and how do you drive it? Happy with it? Still need the subwoover below the desk?
> 
> PC looks awesome too, are you going to replace those white slot covers?


I just plug the TosLink to the PC and power that. This is a 2.1 system so it came with a subwoofer, it's under the desk as well. It didn't hit quite as hard as the Polk 12", but it's enough to get some utz utz utz utz utz


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my setup. Here are some quick and dirty cell phone pics.


Very interesting and great looking setup. Some things I have never seen before like the 5 monitor setup, what is that for? Also, why all that space for the notebook and not just use a docking station on one of those awesome systems.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Very interesting and great looking setup. Some things I have never seen before like the 5 monitor setup, what is that for? Also, why all that space for the notebook and not just use a docking station on one of those awesome systems.


So the 5 monitor setup is medical diagnostic displays for when I work from home.

The open space is just multipurpose. Laptop just happens to charge there. I use it for paperwork and projects.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my setup. Here are some quick and dirty cell phone pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad to see you back in action (both posting and folding)! And the setup is as great as ever.


----------



## Sedici

@RushiMP Jesus that setup is fantastic.







Does your floor not get damaged over time by the rolling chairs/carts?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> @RushiMP Jesus that setup is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your floor not get damaged over time by the rolling chairs/carts?


Its by no means flawless. I dent and knick it every time I drop a sharp tool or some particularly heavy object. There must be at least a 100 marks/defects I have created. I have given it 'character'.

It is my first wood floor and I did go to the effort of replacing the Aeron castors and putting little felt pads on heavy sliding stuff.

But its a floor, and there are way too many other things to stress out about than it.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Where did you get that cabinet in the last pic? Love it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Where did you get that cabinet in the last pic? Love it.


It resembles the "short" height Pax wardrobes from Ikea with clear doors, and then several shelves used inside. I suspect 100cm width base cabinet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Cleaned up a tad and I've started to take stiff down off the walls around my desk since I'll be moving by next month, also been going through a lot of my stuff that I no longer need and have hoarded over the years:


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Where did you get that cabinet in the last pic? Love it.


It is an old discontinued Ikea cabinet that is approximately 115 cm wide and 178 cm tall with legs. It is made of pine and I think may have been part of, or led to, the Hemnes line. Originally it was red, then I painted it blue, and now it is grey to match the walls. I think I purchased it ~2009 as a scratch and dent.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So the 5 monitor setup is medical diagnostic displays for when I work from home.
> 
> The open space is just multipurpose. Laptop just happens to charge there. I use it for paperwork and projects.


"Medical" monitors, are you a Radiologist? I work in the Radiology field for the military, started off as an Xray tech + CT + Special procedures, but given my IT background... now I'm in PACS







.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> "Medical" monitors, are you a Radiologist? I work in the Radiology field for the military, started off as an Xray tech + CT + Special procedures, but given my IT background... now I'm in PACS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah those are Barco 2MP and 6MP displays. I am a VIR.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yeah those are Barco 2MP and 6MP displays. I am a VIR.


Nice, we just upgraded all our workstations and waiting to have them deployed. Getting rid of all thr barco monitors as well. In with the newer coroniss. Like 40 grand a piece lol


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Nice, we just upgraded all our workstations and waiting to have them deployed. Getting rid of all thr barco monitors as well. In with the newer coroniss. Like 40 grand a piece lol


Yeah the center display is a Coronis Fusion, it was like 17K when I got it. Good thing its a tax deduction.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yeah the center display is a Coronis Fusion, it was like 17K when I got it. Good thing its a tax deduction.


Indeed, it is good to see fellow radiolgy people on here. My opinion is that they are never worth thr price, but just a classification to help the bussiness lol


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yeah the center display is a Coronis Fusion, it was like 17K when I got it. Good thing its a tax deduction.


What makes it worth that?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> What makes it worth that?


I suspect it's a combination of how the backlighting works and the 30 bit colour precision just by quickly skimming the spec sheet.

Oh, and the six dozen certifications it has. Those probably add to the cost too.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect it's a combination of how the backlighting works and the 30 bit colour precision just by quickly skimming the spec sheet.
> 
> Oh, and the six dozen certifications it has. Those probably add to the cost too.


Well, no one wants to be misdiagnosed because of imperfections in cheap monitor screen.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well, no one wants to be misdiagnosed because of imperfections in cheap monitor screen.


Agreed. It's kind of the same thing in the aviation world.... Two parts side by side will have pretty much the exact same specifications. Say, the old Garmin G900X/G1000. The 900X is classified as "for experimental aircraft only" and is used somewhat heavily in the amateur built community (not as much now, as newer glass panel systems provide a LOT more for 1/3rd the cost). It usually costs around $75k USD, depending on the configuration. Ignoring the fact that the G1000 panels are only available in new aircraft, the same parts (but now certificated!) would easily cost $500k USD just because they went through the rigours of certification.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> What makes it worth that?


All the reasons already mentioned and one of my favorites; Certified for use in the present of oxygen and other flammables.

Honestly, if it were not for medical use it would probably cost 4K as a high end professional / production device.

LOL, Oh look its on sale for 15K. https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Barco-Coronis-Fusion-6MP-LED-MDCC-6430-LED-monitor-6MP-color-30.4in/4170287.aspx?pfm=srh


----------



## RushiMP

You should see how much the off the shelf parts for the MRI scanners costs. The workstation must be 100-200K for a quad core, RAID 1, and a GPU.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so I finally managed to get some room to work on my Primo without having to pull my second desk out


Small update as I finished my loop.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Small update as I finished my loop.


Meow!


----------



## Balsagna

Yes, "certifications" are really the only true reasons that I can see. There are a few nerdy Radiologists that I work with and they all agree that it's gimmicky and you can't really tell the difference between the super high end 30,000 monitors and get essentially the same "panel" that's calibrated.

Another gimmick I've seen are the "Barco" graphics card, which is nothing more than ATI GPU's when ATI was still around as the company before AMD took them over. All it had different was "drivers", which is Barco logo on top of the ATI logo lol. Open Source for the win!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Well, no one wants to be misdiagnosed because of imperfections in cheap monitor screen.


but the images of some of these monitors are in black and white...

way back in around 2010 when i was looking for a 24" 16:10 monitors i was looking at some of these medical monitors and they looked just way too overpriced. i settled with the dell u2410's.

this time around i've been looking at some small 7-13" touchscreen monitors for my audio stuff and it's the same thing. those specialty monitors are just ridiculously priced and don't even seem practical. but there are still people "watching" them on ebay so i guess people are willing to pay the price.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but the images of some of these monitors are in black and white...
> 
> way back in around 2010 when i was looking for a 24" 16:10 monitors i was looking at some of these medical monitors and they looked just way too overpriced. i settled with the dell u2410's.
> 
> this time around i've been looking at some small 7-13" touchscreen monitors for my audio stuff and it's the same thing. those specialty monitors are just ridiculously priced and doesn't even seem practical. but there are still people "watching" them on ebay so people are willing to pay the price.


Everything that we buy that is designed for something is usually overpriced. The same goes with GPU, Nvidia Quadro that is recommended for working in CAD can be normally replaced with standard gaming graphic card but obviously, that's hype.


----------



## Dexhead

It's messy right now, and the room will be redone soon. But I love my equipment.


----------



## freitz

My home office. Work to the right, play in the middle, travel gaming on the left.

Not super clean since I work from here everyday.


----------



## duckweedpb7

Some awesome setups in here - mine is dual purpose:


__
https://flic.kr/p/RVdwCk


__
https://flic.kr/p/RwypLm


__
https://flic.kr/p/RVdv1c

And when you turn around










__
https://flic.kr/p/RwyoXs


----------



## FXformat

^^^Duck,

Great photos my friend, what camera and lens were you using? Very nice setup as well, if you can just tuck the wires so they're not visible, it would be even better.


----------



## AdamK47

I recently bought a house by myself. I've been working on it for the past month and haven't had time for PC stuff. Got all new carpeting in. All walls, doors, ceiling, trim, etc. all painted. Bought all new furniture. Did a bunch of other misc. things.

Now that 90% of the interior is done, I decided it was time to setup my new home theater equipment. 70" Samsung TV, Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and a Denon AVR-S920W receiver.

Along with that goes my PC. Because, why not?






Specs:
Intel Core i7 6950X
Asus Rampage V Extreme
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4
Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
LG 16X BD-RW
Corsair Obsidian 750D case
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
Corsair AX1500i power supply
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
Samsung 70" KU6300 TV
Denon AVR-S920W receiver
Klipsch speakers
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Studio headphones

Don't know if I'll keep it like this. It is pretty damn cool gaming on a 70" with a booming sound system.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I recently bought a house by myself. I've been working on it for the past month and haven't had time for PC stuff. Got all new carpeting in. All walls, doors, ceiling, trim, etc. all painted. Bought all new furniture. Did a bunch of other misc. things.
> 
> Now that 90% of the interior is done, I decided it was time to setup my new home theater equipment. 70" Samsung TV, Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and a Denon AVR-S920W receiver.
> 
> Along with that goes my PC. Because, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Core i7 6950X
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4
> Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
> 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
> Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
> LG 16X BD-RW
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Samsung 70" KU6300 TV
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch speakers
> Beyerdynamic DT 770 Studio headphones
> 
> Don't know if I'll keep it like this. It is pretty damn cool gaming on a 70" with a booming sound system.


Congrats on the house and amazing rig!


----------



## duckweedpb7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> ^^^Duck,
> 
> Great photos my friend, what camera and lens were you using? Very nice setup as well, if you can just tuck the wires so they're not visible, it would be even better.


Thank you, I agree still some small details to take care of. Nikon D610 w 24-85mm











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I recently bought a house by myself. I've been working on it for the past month and haven't had time for PC stuff. Got all new carpeting in. All walls, doors, ceiling, trim, etc. all painted. Bought all new furniture. Did a bunch of other misc. things.
> 
> Now that 90% of the interior is done, I decided it was time to setup my new home theater equipment. 70" Samsung TV, Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and a Denon AVR-S920W receiver.
> 
> Along with that goes my PC. Because, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Core i7 6950X
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4
> Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
> 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
> Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
> LG 16X BD-RW
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Samsung 70" KU6300 TV
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch speakers
> Beyerdynamic DT 770 Studio headphones
> 
> Don't know if I'll keep it like this. It is pretty damn cool gaming on a 70" with a booming sound system.






Congrats on the house and the setup, looks awesome. I do the same but I use a shield to gamestream!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I recently bought a house by myself. I've been working on it for the past month and haven't had time for PC stuff. Got all new carpeting in. All walls, doors, ceiling, trim, etc. all painted. Bought all new furniture. Did a bunch of other misc. things.
> 
> Now that 90% of the interior is done, I decided it was time to setup my new home theater equipment. 70" Samsung TV, Klipsch 5.1 speakers, and a Denon AVR-S920W receiver.
> 
> Along with that goes my PC. Because, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Core i7 6950X
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4
> Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
> 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
> Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
> LG 16X BD-RW
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Razer BlackWidow Ultimate keyboard
> CST LaserTRAC 2545W trackball
> Samsung 70" KU6300 TV
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch speakers
> Beyerdynamic DT 770 Studio headphones
> 
> Don't know if I'll keep it like this. It is pretty damn cool gaming on a 70" with a booming sound system.


This build is a little similar to mine. Same CPU and board, same amount of RAM. Same SSD capacity. I might also upgrade my two 1080's to two Titan XP's; about to get a good deal on one. I approve greatly lol


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> This build is a little similar to mine. Same CPU and board, same amount of RAM. Same SSD capacity. I might also upgrade my two 1080's to two Titan XP's; about to get a good deal on one. I approve greatly lol


I usually buy the latest day one. Sold the 1080s I had and bought the Pascal Titan X cards right when they became available online through Nvidia.

I'd like to also share the shots I took today. It's a sunny day and the glare on this 70" Samsung from the light coming through the windows can be distracting. That's why I bought some block out shades to go with the blinds.

No block out:



Block out:



Slight glare still. It's not distracting anymore.


----------



## draterrojam

Cleaned up a little. Nothing terribly special


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Cleaned up a little. Nothing terribly special


Very nice! gave +rep for playing wow haha...
You have the same mouse/keyboard/mouse pad as I have....the same cpu cooler...the case i'm working now on a "new build" my exact headphones and the ...Freaking Illidan Statue!









NB. Took the rep back for the green orc


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> NB. Took the rep back for the green orc


lol RUDE! jk


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Here is my current setup.

The desk is a The Human Solution 2 Leg Base with a custom top on it and I've mounted a WSGF Ultimate Edition Monitor stand through it. I also built a shelf under the desk for my router, power bricks, etc... to set on that moves with the desk when I raise/lower it. The HOTAS stands were custom made because I was too cheap to have MonsterTech.de stands shipped to the US.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Here is my current setup.
> 
> The desk is a The Human Solution 2 Leg Base with a custom top on it and I've mounted a WSGF Ultimate Edition Monitor stand through it. I also built a shelf under the desk for my router, power bricks, etc... to set on that moves with the desk when I raise/lower it. The HOTAS stands were custom made because I was too cheap to have MonsterTech.de stands shipped to the US.


Looks great, I like the HOTAS setup. I have a HOTAS myself (dont use it much) and this looks like something worth trying. Seems the HOTAS is lower than your chair armrests, is this correct? Or is your desk quite high? What do you find is an optimal height for the HOTAS from ground to floor?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks great, I like the HOTAS setup. I have a HOTAS myself (dont use it much) and this looks like something worth trying. Seems the HOTAS is lower than your chair armrests, is this correct? Or is your desk quite high? What do you find is an optimal height for the HOTAS from ground to floor?


It's an electric Sit/Stand desk so I can adjust to to whatever height I want. I've even gamed with the HOTAS standing up a few times.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> It's an electric Sit/Stand desk so I can adjust to to whatever height I want. I've even gamed with the HOTAS standing up a few times.


Ah ok, what do you find most comfortble when using the HOTAS, having your arms at a 90 degree angle or somewhat higher/lower? Your upper arms next to your body or slightly in front? Just trying to figure out what would be optimal


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexhead*
> 
> 
> 
> It's messy right now, and the room will be redone soon. But I love my equipment.


Have you ever heard of "dusting" ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckweedpb7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some awesome setups in here - mine is dual purpose:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RVdwCk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RwypLm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RVdv1c
> 
> And when you turn around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RwyoXs


Such a nice setup. It's pleasure to look at this. Can you tell us something more about that bulbs/ chandelier and little plant on the desk?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Ah ok, what do you find most comfortble when using the HOTAS, having your arms at a 90 degree angle or somewhat higher/lower? Your upper arms next to your body or slightly in front? Just trying to figure out what would be optimal


I normally adjust the desk so that when I'm setting the throttle and the stick are basically level with the arm rests on my chair so my arms are resting on the arm resets and I can still comfortably grip the HOTAS setup.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Converted my spare room to a simple Gaming / home theater room.


__
https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4


__
https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4


__
https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK


__
https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK


__
https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6


__
https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Converted my spare room to a simple Gaming / home theater room.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6


More Klipsch love, i love it. Amazing speakers.


----------



## DrockinWV

Currently in the process (again) of changing out my room. I had the Klipsch Promedia 2.1, now looking to go at least 3.1, possibly 5.1 in the near future.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Currently in the process (again) of changing out my room. I had the Klipsch Promedia 2.1, now looking to go at least 3.1, possibly 5.1 in the near future.


Where did you get the Witcher 3 print/art and was it super expensive?


----------



## MajorMudd

I want the chair


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Where did you get the Witcher 3 print/art and was it super expensive?


I run a print shop, so it didnt cost me anything lol. Just had to find a high resolution shot online, then printed and mounted it!


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Converted my spare room to a simple Gaming / home theater room.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpC4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QYgpHK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/SdeYx6


Great cave ... but for God sake, remove that projector somewhere else







... Mount it on the ceiling...


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Great cave ... but for God sake, remove that projector somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Mount it on the ceiling...


Haha ya, realized its not a great place to put. Have already ordered a projector ceiling mount.


----------



## glover28




----------



## Ferling

My natural habitat




Cable management


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I run a print shop, so it didnt cost me anything lol. Just had to find a high resolution shot online, then printed and mounted it!


You don't per chance ship to central PA do you?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> You don't per chance ship to central PA do you?


Ill ship anywhere you want lol, you really are not too far from where Im located so shipping would most likely not be too bad.


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling*
> 
> My natural habitat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal of choice
> 
> 
> New add-on
> 
> 
> 
> I think this lil guy counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management


I use a very similar setup. Nicely done!











Cable management...


----------



## Lifeshield

Where can I find that MSI wallpaper?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Where can I find that MSI wallpaper?


Google image search is all it took: http://wallpaperoz.com/computer/msi-wallpaper-widescreen


----------



## Robilar

Updated the man cave a bit. Gave my daughter the desk I built, made something much simpler this time, height adjustable legs and a solid birch butcher's block.









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201206_zpsss0anzzr.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201219_zpsbqrsln5d.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201335_zpsxlojqhr1.jpg.html


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Updated the man cave a bit. Gave my daughter the desk I built, made something much simpler this time, height adjustable legs and a solid birch butcher's block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


i prefer the way your set up is. not facing the wall like most set ups. sadly i'm forced to face the wall too.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i prefer the way your set up is. not facing the wall like most set ups. sadly i'm forced to face the wall too.


Also known as the "Facing towards the open area to give me time to close this tab that totally didn't have anything sketchy open in it if someone walks in" setup.


----------



## Robilar

I actually set it up that way so I could see my tv... but i see your point ?

Plus i needed a way to mount my rear speakers.

Facing a wall makes it a lot easier to hide wires though.


----------



## dpinkis




----------



## longroadtrip

My mancave/workshop/design studio

Entry



PC parts storage



Tool wall



Work space



Sitting/relaxing area



My workstation



My desktop


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Took me about 7 hours but I finally got my new desk setup, desk is made of Acacia, cut from a 2.2m "benchtop" and cleared with a varnish (the top is high gloss), legs are some generic ones but can handle 90KG each and there's 5 of them, the monitor stand sits directly on the middle back leg, I put it there for that reason. The monitor stand is a WSGF Ultimate Desk Stand v2, cost me a damn fortune but well worth it, I still have to work on setting it up right, left side seems to be far lower than it should be, not sure what's happened there and also I know the cables need to be cleaned, that will happen later as well.

Not 100$ sure about the PC on the ground, it was actually meant to be sitting on a shelf mounted to the bricks but would of made it almost to the roof... so that idea is out the window.



The LED's are actually RGBW LED's running off a "Mi Light" WiFi controller from Bangood, the controller it's self is a little bulky but seems pretty good for the price, the remote can control 4 of the controllers so... more LED's to come







.



My old setup, kinda crappy I know. Ignore the big stain on the wall, it's what happens when you use a foot rest ALL day long every day.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I thought my setup was dope, but after looking at a few of these... mine is shi*

Anyhow, here it is,


I didn't want a triple monitor setup, so I recently purchased a Dell Ultrawide (U3415W) instead & am extremly happy with my purchase.


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I thought my setup was dope, but after looking at a few of these... mine is shi*
> 
> Anyhow, here it is,
> 
> 
> I didn't want a triple monitor setup, so I recently purchased a Dell Ultrawide (U3415W) instead & am extremly happy with my purchase.


What was the main reason to choose one ultrawide instead of triple monitor setup?


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I thought my setup was dope, but after looking at a few of these... mine is shi*
> 
> Anyhow, here it is,
> 
> 
> I didn't want a triple monitor setup, so I recently purchased a Dell Ultrawide (U3415W) instead & am extremly happy with my purchase.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

If I would've gone the multi-monitor route, I would've had to buy a new desk & a triple monitor stand. Not to mention, that would've taken up a lot more room.


----------



## DailyDrivenM5

Updated my little studio today..added back lighting to the TV and moved the desk around. Got the wire management all re done but I'd like to get that a little cleaner. Also swapped one of the monitors on the right stand so they both match now..running 1x 27 as the main (asus mg278) and 2x 24's on the right (benq rl2455)


----------



## w-moffatt

There are some serious setups in here, ill add my 2 cents in! Yes there isnt a rig in this screen as im rebuilding and the parts are being picked up this week but it will sit to the right on the main desk.
The lighting is a remote controlled RGB Strip. scored it from a friend and can now only game with it on orange









This is my man cave/office/gaming room/everything, I also collect SAO Figma









Apologies for potato quality photos :S

Cheers,
Will


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnatan8*
> 
> Great cave ... but for God sake, remove that projector somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Mount it on the ceiling...


Finally mounted the projector.


__
https://flic.kr/p/SwLitq


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Finally mounted the projector.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/SwLitq


Nice, now get some cover for that bed/couch whatever it is. Looks like a crack den i used to smoke in back in college.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Nice, now get some cover for that bed/couch whatever it is. Looks like a crack den i used to smoke in back in college.


You use to smoke crack?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You use to smoke crack?


Yep, tried everything once


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Small update but this will probably be how she sits until I get around to relocating the plex server to under the desk.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Nice, now get some cover for that bed/couch whatever it is. Looks like a crack den i used to smoke in back in college.


Haha, its a bed.


----------



## feznz

New setup makes viewing well coded pages like overclock.net appreciate my new 38UC99


----------



## DarthBaggins

Current setup I'm having to live with before I move the family up here to Nantucket for the spring/summer:


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Got some posters printed to make the walls not look so bare and boring. Got the inspiration from a user in this thread actually.



http://imgur.com/EV7hque




http://imgur.com/JZSkNVV




http://imgur.com/3Hafhte




http://imgur.com/hSkdlyL




http://imgur.com/8dDIt3J



I still have one more to put up but I'm waiting on the frame for it as the place having the sale on frames didn't have any in stock.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My old setup, kinda crappy I know. Ignore the big stain on the wall, it's what happens when you use a foot rest ALL day long every day.


your stain on the wall reminds of an incident i had with my previous rig...

it was a HOT summer and i'd just come home. i used to leave my pc on most of the time.
i went under the desk to look for something and the power cord shorted! in my face. it was a loud short.

reason for short: cheap power cord from ebay.
i never really paid attention to what power cords i used. i just used to stick any power cord i found. i have plenty of power cords from all sorts of adapters from ebay.

i learned a huge lesson that could've been disastrous. that cheap power cord could have burned down my house if i wasn't around! the hot weather + the 140W athlon Phenom II BE, power hungry 6970 gpu and ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ1100 1100W psu.

i no longer leave my pc on. i either put it to sleep or hibernate.
i also quit gaming because the computer (6970) used to use over half my bill. and now pay attention to cpu and gpu tdp...


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> New setup makes viewing well coded pages like overclock.net appreciate my new 38UC99
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're monitor setup is exactly what I'm planning for my next one, what models are the side monitors?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> You're monitor setup is exactly what I'm planning for my next one, what models are the side monitors?


They are 24" AOC IPS just a couple I had from my last surround setup, would like some 27" as they would be almost the same width, then I would probably need a bigger desk


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> My desktop


That top looks awesome. What wood is that?


----------



## longroadtrip

It's the Ikea Gerton solid beech table top. Sanded it down and used a chemical solution that causes it to turn gray (or depending on the type of wood, turn blue/white) similar to driftwood. After that, finished it with a gray weathering wax and then hand buffed to a smooth finish.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> your stain on the wall reminds of an incident i had with my previous rig...


Haha yeah I realised after I posted that I should of cleaned it... basically 30° + 60% humidity + 16h day on pc + footrest = nasty wall







.

The other side of my room has marks from electronics blowing up in my face







.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Got some posters printed to make the walls not look so bare and boring. Got the inspiration from a user in this thread actually.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EV7hque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JZSkNVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3Hafhte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hSkdlyL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8dDIt3J
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one more to put up but I'm waiting on the frame for it as the place having the sale on frames didn't have any in stock.


Looking good!!


----------



## liquidzoo

Current picture. Main desktop PC is behind the desk on the right, but the cables are all over the place. I need to do some cable management and get a new case...

2 keyboards because the monitor on the left switches between my PC (shown) and my work laptop (on the shelf behind the digital photo frame in a dock).

Old school NES is just the case (internals were totally ruined) repurposed to a RetroPie installation.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> They are 24" AOC IPS just a couple I had from my last surround setup, would like some 27" as they would be almost the same width, then I would probably need a bigger desk


Are they normal 1080p monitors? I'm curious how having a 2k 21:9 monitor flanked with two 1k monitors will fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Current picture. Main desktop PC is behind the desk on the right, but the cables are all over the place. I need to do some cable management and get a new case...
> 
> 2 keyboards because the monitor on the left switches between my PC (shown) and my work laptop (on the shelf behind the digital photo frame in a dock).
> 
> Old school NES is just the case (internals were totally ruined) repurposed to a RetroPie installation.


Nice, more and more I'm starting to feel the "desk facing away from the wall setup"


----------



## DrockinWV

This is my current state, still need to paint this room as I cannot stand the color. Dont mind the terrible cable management, still a work in progress. Also in the process of building speaker stands to lift my bookshelves up a little higher.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Nice, more and more I'm starting to feel the "desk facing away from the wall setup"


I honestly wasn't sure I'd like it at first, and the back side is a mess; but I do like being able to see out of the window while I'm working (I work 100% from home, so seeing outside is nice). I want to do something about all of these cables, then I'll feel better about it (a year and change later). Ideas are most welcome. (One of the main problems is that outlet, where the bottom one is on a switch so I need adapters to enable me to plug in 2 power strips...)


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I honestly wasn't sure I'd like it at first, and the back side is a mess; but I do like being able to see out of the window while I'm working (I work 100% from home, so seeing outside is nice). I want to do something about all of these cables, then I'll feel better about it (a year and change later). Ideas are most welcome. (One of the main problems is that outlet, where the bottom one is on a switch so I need adapters to enable me to plug in 2 power strips...)


If I wanted to clean up the wires I would probably buy a black power strip and attach it to the side of your desk using velcro/screws. Then cut the carpet and wire the power strip cable below.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> If I wanted to clean up the wires I would probably buy a black power strip and attach it to the side of your desk using velcro/screws. Then cut the carpet and wire the power strip cable below.


There is a black power strip under the right side of the desk (very bottom left in that photo, you can just see it). That part isn't the issue. Those wires, at least for the most part, are the DVI and DSUB cables. They aren't long enough (or the connector ends narrow enough) to route through the cable hole on the back of the desk (designed for typewriter power cords, and only one of them).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Are they normal 1080p monitors? I'm curious how having a 2k 21:9 monitor flanked with two 1k monitors will fair.
> "


34" 21:9 are almost the same in screen height in landscape 24" honestly symmetrical is good I have a much better 24" I could use for a side monitor but the left and right wouldn't match


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 34" 21:9 are almost the same in screen height in landscape 24" honestly symmetrical is good I have a much better 24" I could use for a side monitor but the left and right wouldn't match


You must be drunk haha. A 34" has the same vertical height as a 27" not a 24", the 29" monitors are the one that are 23-24" same height.


----------



## Sedici

All these people with Witcher posters.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> All these people with Witcher posters.


I prefer Star Wars myself


----------



## Sedici

I love Star Wars.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You must be drunk haha. A 34" has the same vertical height as a 27" not a 24", the 29" monitors are the one that are 23-24" same height.


you are probably right just with a 24" eyefinity or surround set up made the 34" look small that's why I never got a 21:9 34"
still the 38" still feels too small without the accessory monitors to me.

the old setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


>


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> All these people with Witcher posters.


i do this when i pass people with infowars stickers on their cars. probably think i'm crazy.... lolol

i should start throwing up gang signs like we're on the same set...


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Got the frame for the last poster. It sorta completes this corner of the room though it doesn't fully detract from that god awful flower wallpaper border or the **** paint job in this room. I'll get around to fixing that at some point.



http://imgur.com/udwZEcW





http://imgur.com/KZyg296


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got more LED's done now I have a _working_ power brick, other one was dodgy.



Still have speaker stands to put in (currently building), gotta clean up the cables (mostly the USB hub on the left, add a touch more lighting and some pictures than I think I'm done... for now







.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Nice, now get some cover for that bed/couch whatever it is. Looks like a crack den i used to smoke in back in college.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You use to smoke crack?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yep, tried everything once


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

New upgrades to my budget gaming setup, let me know what you think of if you have any questions on anything you see...

Acoustic Foam Framed and Recessed RGB, Bass Drum Mic Stand, 34" LG 144hz 1ms Ultrawide
(perfect combo to get a solid 144fps in BF1 - 1300spm conquest, top 75 infantry kills, 800/8 Gpro)


Custom 27" 120hz Samsung rear LCD side panel flush mounted to case running 3D animations or 





19fans @ silent 500rpm, [email protected] 24/7 - NZXT X62, GTX980ti @1500mhz on water push/pull.


Hand coiled cable, Cherry MX Blue w/ WASD Corsair Keycaps. <3 the klack


Older Klipsch B-3 6.5" Bookshelf Speakers.
Take a ton of power and when EQ'd properly they sound amazing.


Noble Gaming Black w/ Blue stitching chair. Highly Recommended!!! > DXRACER


Quick paint job using bedliner spray, came out pretty clean.
Both tabletops w/ bookcases were only $110 total. Home Depot FTW.


15" Custom made sub consisting of RF/TC SOUNDS/AUDIOPULSE. [email protected]
Powered by a USB PC DSP controlled iNuke 3000 rack amp on a dedicated 20amp circuit.


OG PIONEER ELITE - 60lbs 770rms


*Short 10sec Snapchat Clips:*
When the bass drops, srs mouse & keyboard issues...


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> New upgrades to my *budget* gaming setup, let me know what you think of if you have any questions on anything you see...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Acoustic Foam Framed and Recessed RGB, Bass Drum Mic Stand, 34" LG 144hz 1ms Ultrawide
> (perfect combo to get a solid 144fps in BF1 - 1300spm conquest, top 75 infantry kills, 800/8 Gpro)
> 
> 
> Custom 27" 120hz Samsung rear LCD side panel flush mounted to case running 3D animations or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19fans @ silent 500rpm, [email protected] 24/7 - NZXT X62, GTX980ti @1500mhz on water push/pull.
> 
> 
> Hand coiled cable, Cherry MX Blue w/ WASD Corsair Keycaps. <3 the klack
> 
> 
> Older Klipsch B-3 6.5" Bookshelf Speakers.
> Take a ton of power and when EQ'd properly they sound amazing.
> 
> 
> Noble Gaming Black w/ Blue stitching chair. Highly Recommended!!! > DXRACER
> 
> 
> Quick paint job using bedliner spray, came out pretty clean.
> Both tabletops w/ bookcases were only $110 total. Home Depot FTW.
> 
> 
> 15" Custom made sub consisting of RF/TC SOUNDS/AUDIOPULSE. [email protected]
> Powered by a USB PC DSP controlled iNuke 3000 rack amp on a dedicated 20amp circuit.
> 
> 
> OG PIONEER ELITE - 60lbs 770rms
> 
> 
> *Short 10sec Snapchat Clips:*
> When the bass drops, srs mouse & keyboard issues...


budget?....


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> budget?....


I was thinking the same thing








It is very nice.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Well "Budget" to some people are "What I make in a year" to others.

I knew a guy who one day decided he didn't like the color of his truck anymore so he just went out and bought a new $60,000 truck like it was no different than buying milk at the local grocery store.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very nice.


Thanks Nukemaster









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> budget?....


LOL, Well to me it was a budget system because I took my time putting it together and purchased all of this at extremely low prices + craigslist hustle.

Check out some of prices on the below items, you will be surprised the deals you can find when you put the time & research into it and buy at the right time. Also having Amazon Prime to test and return products is huge. You can't just blind buy, I went through 7 different monitors and 8 different headphones before finding the perfect item for my needs.
*
$120* - 16ft L-shaped table w/ bookcases. (Doors from Home Depot & Bookcases from Big Lots)
*$40* - Pioneer ELITE VSX52 MSRP is $900 (craigslist)
*$80* - Klipsch B-3 6.5" MSRP is $330 (craigslist)
*$135* - Audio Technica ATH-AD900x Headphones w/ $30 aftermarket pads (I've purchased close to 8 headphones ranging from $120-$580, these when amped are hands down the best)
*$13* - Heavy Duty Mic Stand- way better looking then the boom arm style. (Amazon)
*$28* - Condenser Mic - incredible quality doesn't pick up any background noise and I run it on a powered USB hub for ultra clean signal, major key! (Amazon)
*$50* - 24cuft of Acoustic Foam - hand made frame from scratch 2x2's, used a router to recess flush mount RGB strip, brushed some cheap flat black paint on it.(eBay-China)
*$26* - 33ft of RGB Lighting. (Amazon)
*$52* - 4.5cuft custom made 15" subwoofer enclosure painted w/ black bedliner. (HomeDepot & Autozone)
*$160* - 3000rms iNuke amp (purchased used off ebay, sells new for $280.)
*$80* - Mechanical Cherry MX Blue Keyboard w/ Custom Coiled Cable (Amazon & eBay)
*$35* - Logitech Gpro (Amazon)
*$4.50* - (x9) 120mm fans A.C Ryan Blackfire 4 UV (blowout special PerformancePCS.com)
*$6.50* - (x6) 140mm fans Apevia UV Green (eBay)
*$599* - LG 34" 144hz 1ms Ultrawide (Amazon)
*$340* - 980ti Seahawk water cooled (eBay)
*$275* - i7 6700k (Amazon)
*$250* - Noble Gaming Chair - MSRP is $440. (newegg special)

My entire room setup (Audio, Furniture, PC & Peripherals) *is probably under $3,000*.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> LOL, Well to me it was a budget system because I took my time putting it together and purchased all of this at extremely low prices + craigslist hustle.
> 
> Check out some of prices on the below items, you will be surprised the deals you can find when you put the time & research into it and buy at the right time. Also having Amazon Prime to test and return products is huge. You can't just blind buy, I went through 7 different monitors and 8 different headphones before finding the perfect item for my needs.
> *
> $120* - 16ft L-shaped table w/ bookcases. (Doors from Home Depot & Bookcases from Big Lots)
> *$40* - Pioneer ELITE VSX52 MSRP is $900 (craigslist)
> *$80* - Klipsch B-3 6.5" MSRP is $330 (craigslist)
> *$135* - Audio Technica ATH-AD900x Headphones w/ $30 aftermarket pads (I've purchased close to 8 headphones ranging from $120-$580, these when amped are hands down the best)
> *$13* - Heavy Duty Mic Stand- way better looking then the boom arm style. (Amazon)
> *$28* - Condenser Mic - incredible quality doesn't pick up any background noise and I run it on a powered USB hub for ultra clean signal, major key! (Amazon)
> *$50* - 24cuft of Acoustic Foam - hand made frame from scratch 2x2's, used a router to recess flush mount RGB strip, brushed some cheap flat black paint on it.(eBay-China)
> *$26* - 33ft of RGB Lighting. (Amazon)
> *$52* - 4.5cuft custom made 15" subwoofer enclosure painted w/ black bedliner. (HomeDepot & Autozone)
> *$160* - 3000rms iNuke amp (purchased used off ebay, sells new for $280.)
> *$80* - Mechanical Cherry MX Blue Keyboard w/ Custom Coiled Cable (Amazon & eBay)
> *$35* - Logitech Gpro (Amazon)
> *$4.50* - (x9) 120mm fans A.C Ryan Blackfire 4 UV (blowout special PerformancePCS.com)
> *$6.50* - (x6) 140mm fans Apevia UV Green (eBay)
> *$599* - LG 34" 144hz 1ms Ultrawide (Amazon)
> *$340* - 980ti Seahawk water cooled (eBay)
> *$275* - i7 6700k (Amazon)
> *$250* - Noble Gaming Chair - MSRP is $440. (newegg special)
> 
> My entire room setup (Audio, Furniture, PC & Peripherals) *is probably under $3,000*.


I was going to say there is really nothing that extravagant about your setup, just very well executed!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> budget?....


More then you can afford pal, Ferrari hahaha. Fast and furious sucka.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Thanks Nukemaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> LOL, Well to me it was a budget system because I took my time putting it together and purchased all of this at extremely low prices + craigslist hustle.
> 
> Check out some of prices on the below items, you will be surprised the deals you can find when you put the time & research into it and buy at the right time. Also having Amazon Prime to test and return products is huge. You can't just blind buy, I went through 7 different monitors and 8 different headphones before finding the perfect item for my needs.
> *
> $120* - 16ft L-shaped table w/ bookcases. (Doors from Home Depot & Bookcases from Big Lots)
> *$40* - Pioneer ELITE VSX52 MSRP is $900 (craigslist)
> *$80* - Klipsch B-3 6.5" MSRP is $330 (craigslist)
> *$135* - Audio Technica ATH-AD900x Headphones w/ $30 aftermarket pads (I've purchased close to 8 headphones ranging from $120-$580, these when amped are hands down the best)
> *$13* - Heavy Duty Mic Stand- way better looking then the boom arm style. (Amazon)
> *$28* - Condenser Mic - incredible quality doesn't pick up any background noise and I run it on a powered USB hub for ultra clean signal, major key! (Amazon)
> *$50* - 24cuft of Acoustic Foam - hand made frame from scratch 2x2's, used a router to recess flush mount RGB strip, brushed some cheap flat black paint on it.(eBay-China)
> *$26* - 33ft of RGB Lighting. (Amazon)
> *$52* - 4.5cuft custom made 15" subwoofer enclosure painted w/ black bedliner. (HomeDepot & Autozone)
> *$160* - 3000rms iNuke amp (purchased used off ebay, sells new for $280.)
> *$80* - Mechanical Cherry MX Blue Keyboard w/ Custom Coiled Cable (Amazon & eBay)
> *$35* - Logitech Gpro (Amazon)
> *$4.50* - (x9) 120mm fans A.C Ryan Blackfire 4 UV (blowout special PerformancePCS.com)
> *$6.50* - (x6) 140mm fans Apevia UV Green (eBay)
> *$599* - LG 34" 144hz 1ms Ultrawide (Amazon)
> *$340* - 980ti Seahawk water cooled (eBay)
> *$275* - i7 6700k (Amazon)
> *$250* - Noble Gaming Chair - MSRP is $440. (newegg special)
> 
> My entire room setup (Audio, Furniture, PC & Peripherals) *is probably under $3,000*.


Very nice.

I may be above yours in price, and that's without my rear speakers or the 7.1 receiver ive yet to buy. My front 3 klipsh ran me about 1000$, my PC is around 2300€ or so. My velodyne Impact 12 was probably around 250$ or so, bought it 4 years ago don't remember haha. This is all without my keyboard/mouse combo and 29" lg ultrawide haha.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> More then you can afford pal, Ferrari hahaha. Fast and furious sucka.
> Very nice.


No I just tend to think budget as is overall price, not each individual component.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Thanks Nukemaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> LOL, Well to me it was a budget system because I took my time putting it together and purchased all of this at extremely low prices + craigslist hustle.
> 
> Check out some of prices on the below items, you will be surprised the deals you can find when you put the time & research into it and buy at the right time. Also having Amazon Prime to test and return products is huge. You can't just blind buy, I went through 7 different monitors and 8 different headphones before finding the perfect item for my needs.
> *
> $120* - 16ft L-shaped table w/ bookcases. (Doors from Home Depot & Bookcases from Big Lots)
> *$40* - Pioneer ELITE VSX52 MSRP is $900 (craigslist)
> *$80* - Klipsch B-3 6.5" MSRP is $330 (craigslist)
> *$135* - Audio Technica ATH-AD900x Headphones w/ $30 aftermarket pads (I've purchased close to 8 headphones ranging from $120-$580, these when amped are hands down the best)
> *$13* - Heavy Duty Mic Stand- way better looking then the boom arm style. (Amazon)
> *$28* - Condenser Mic - incredible quality doesn't pick up any background noise and I run it on a powered USB hub for ultra clean signal, major key! (Amazon)
> *$50* - 24cuft of Acoustic Foam - hand made frame from scratch 2x2's, used a router to recess flush mount RGB strip, brushed some cheap flat black paint on it.(eBay-China)
> *$26* - 33ft of RGB Lighting. (Amazon)
> *$52* - 4.5cuft custom made 15" subwoofer enclosure painted w/ black bedliner. (HomeDepot & Autozone)
> *$160* - 3000rms iNuke amp (purchased used off ebay, sells new for $280.)
> *$80* - Mechanical Cherry MX Blue Keyboard w/ Custom Coiled Cable (Amazon & eBay)
> *$35* - Logitech Gpro (Amazon)
> *$4.50* - (x9) 120mm fans A.C Ryan Blackfire 4 UV (blowout special PerformancePCS.com)
> *$6.50* - (x6) 140mm fans Apevia UV Green (eBay)
> *$599* - LG 34" 144hz 1ms Ultrawide (Amazon)
> *$340* - 980ti Seahawk water cooled (eBay)
> *$275* - i7 6700k (Amazon)
> *$250* - Noble Gaming Chair - MSRP is $440. (newegg special)
> 
> My entire room setup (Audio, Furniture, PC & Peripherals) *is probably under $3,000*.


Ok ok so you're a bargain shopper, your photos definitely make it look way more expensive. Nice setup overall.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> There are some serious setups in here, ill add my 2 cents in! Yes there isnt a rig in this screen as im rebuilding and the parts are being picked up this week but it will sit to the right on the main desk.
> The lighting is a remote controlled RGB Strip. scored it from a friend and can now only game with it on orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my man cave/office/gaming room/everything, I also collect SAO Figma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for potato quality photos :S
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Where did you get that corner shelf?


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> Where did you get that corner shelf?


My brother in law and I built it out of an old bookcase that collapsed


----------



## Deeptek

Finally done with my work space!


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done with my work space!


Nice, looks real clean. Enjoy using it


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done with my work space!


Looks clean bro, you got plenty of desk space for another monitor, or two







maybe some speakers as well. What lens is this?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Looks clean bro, you got plenty of desk space for another monitor, or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some speakers as well. What lens is this?


Im looking at getting another monitor!

Believe it or not it is the wide angle built into my LG V20!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Im looking at getting another monitor!
> 
> Believe it or not it is the wide angle built into my LG V20!


Oh wow, looks DSLR-esque. Very nice, i dont know if my iPhone 7 can take pics like that


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Oh wow, looks DSLR-esque. Very nice, i dont know if my iPhone 7 can take pics like that


It takes great day shots.. The night shots are lacking.. Super grainy


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> It takes great day shots.. The night shots are lacking.. Super grainy


With phone cameras completely limited by their physical size (depth), that's a compromise we have to take. You can't have both at the same time. (Though you can combine multiple cameras into one device.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I can say the Google Pixel I just got has an amazing camera on it, so far love it over the iPhone 6+ i had (it got thrown back into the hole it came from).


----------



## FXformat

It's amazing that I can put a watercooled pc together yet can't figure out how to use a phone other than an iPhone. Hehe I have my dslr for good pics


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done with my work space!


good cable work...

is there anyone here who has gone completely OCD and neatly done their cable work behind the desk? show the pics?
i've been planning to get behind there with zip ties but it's been 4 months lol...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used this for mine, and is a dream for routing cables. I even have a power strip on mine as well. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/?preferedui=desktop


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I used this for mine, and is a dream for routing cables. I even have a power strip on mine as well. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/?preferedui=desktop


seconded, i have two of these joined together under my desk. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> seconded, i have two of these joined together under my desk. Totally worth the money.


Yeah, me too. I have mine under a bekant desk. I didn't even screw them to the under side. I just slid them between the metal frame and the desk.


----------



## longroadtrip

I use these. Seem to work pretty well and hides the wires.

https://www.amazon.com/WireTamer-Cable-Management-Tray-Black/dp/B01BVYW7UY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489511514&sr=8-1&keywords=under+desk+cable+management


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And then you have people like me, where their rigs barely even get the 3M Velcro strap treatment... In my favour though, one does have to admit that an open frame racing console is kind of hard to keep tidy with wiring


----------



## FXformat

How's this for cable management?







I just finished another build, sold the triple setup couple weeks ago.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> How's this for cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished another build, sold the triple setup couple weeks ago.


can still see the cables on the floor....







haha! that setup is super clean dude. Well done.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> can still see the cables on the floor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha! that setup is super clean dude. Well done.


Gotta power it some how lol thanks!


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> How's this for cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished another build, sold the triple setup couple weeks ago.


I tried two monitors for a while, the bezel in the middle drove me nuts and I upgraded to 3.

Also how does them being flat instead of angled work for you? I'd have to have them angled, especially any monitor that is off to the side.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I tried two monitors for a while, the bezel in the middle drove me nuts and I upgraded to 3.
> 
> Also how does them being flat instead of angled work for you? I'd have to have them angled, especially any monitor that is off to the side.


I can angle them, but i didn't like how it turned out in pics so i laid them flat, they're on independent swivel mounts. I'm the opposite, i went from three monitors to two. Mainly because 3 was annoying to change they surround back to regular when i'm not gaming. My last setup was triple S2415H 1080P paid $450 for all 3 of them. This new setup, i paid $450 for ONE monitor, Dell U2715H...it hurt a little, but the colors and crisp texts is awesome, beautiful in the games i play too.

Here's a pic of it angled










last setup that i sold and upgraded to this.


----------



## DrockinWV

Finally have my speaker stands built, and loving the new sound. Dont mind the cable management, that is next on the list!


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Finally have my speaker stands built, and loving the new sound. Dont mind the cable management, that is next on the list!
> 
> l


I am assuming that is one of the IKEA tables? How well has it held up? Pretty stable? I am looking to make one myself, but have not decided on which parts yet.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> I am assuming that is one of the IKEA tables? How well has it held up? Pretty stable? I am looking to make one myself, but have not decided on which parts yet.


Yeah I purchased it from Ikea. It has been great, and held up very well for the past few years I have owned it. However I would like to build myself a newer one, since I have expanded so much since I have picked up with desk.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah I purchased it from Ikea. It has been great, and held up very well for the past few years I have owned it. However I would like to build myself a newer one, since I have expanded so much since I have picked up with desk.


Thanks for the info, I planned on getting a corner piece and two side extensions for my setup. Probably going to put the Alex drawers under the sides.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I planned on getting a corner piece and two side extensions for my setup. Probably going to put the Alex drawers under the sides.


They do make great desks, this particular one even has a net on the under side to hold random things I use here and there.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> They do make great desks, this particular one even has a net on the under side to hold random things I use here and there.


Ah nice, I have been looking at those cable management trays. Probably get 4 and hope for the best. Not the easiest to hide


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Ah nice, I have been looking at those cable management trays. Probably get 4 and hope for the best. Not the easiest to hide


Yeah I hate dealing with it. I may just add some type of kick plate/board under the desk to hide them all completely.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah I hate dealing with it. I may just add some type of kick plate/board under the desk to hide them all completely.


haha, whatever works. Sounds good to me, I will try make them as neat as possible, but no promises.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I can angle them, but i didn't like how it turned out in pics so i laid them flat, they're on independent swivel mounts. I'm the opposite, i went from three monitors to two. Mainly because 3 was annoying to change they surround back to regular when i'm not gaming. My last setup was triple S2415H 1080P paid $450 for all 3 of them. This new setup, i paid $450 for ONE monitor, Dell U2715H...it hurt a little, but the colors and crisp texts is awesome, beautiful in the games i play too.
> 
> last setup


i







this setup soooo much, so much classiness....so clean...


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this setup soooo much, so much classiness....so clean...


Triple monitors aren't for everyone, certainly not me, outside of immersive gaming, it was horrible to setup, cable manage, and power. The colors were decent, but get yourself a calibrated semi professional monitors and you'll see how beautiful things are on it. I'm liking my current setup a lot more.


----------



## Fishinfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Triple monitors aren't for everyone, certainly not me, outside of immersive gaming, it was horrible to setup, cable manage, and power. The colors were decent, but get yourself a calibrated semi professional monitors and you'll see how beautiful things are on it. I'm liking my current setup a lot more.


I hear you on that. I would get so distracted by the other two. I would like to see your pics of your new setup.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I hear you on that. I would get so distracted by the other two. I would like to see your pics of your new setup.


Here's an album to some more pics of the new setup..



http://imgur.com/s8H0K


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this setup soooo much, so much classiness....so clean...


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Here's an album to some more pics of the new setup..
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/s8H0K


I have to say, looks absolutely amazing. No way could I own that chair...... I am a clean freak, and I would not be able to sit in it. Awesome setup btw, what did you use to build the desk?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> How's this for cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished another build, sold the triple setup couple weeks ago.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> can still see the cables on the floor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha! that setup is super clean dude. Well done.


we need to push each other and have ocn as ocd
have it where there are no cables even to the point of admiring artistry of a blank picture like art dudes.

the only thing that currently excites me is color coordination and looking for inspiration on cable management.

my setup is currently a mess. gave up on upgrading my 3770k because my next build would be about $10,000 at least. so now i only admire other ppl's builds...


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need to push each other and have ocn as ocd
> have it where there are no cables even to the point of admiring artistry of a blank picture like art dudes.
> 
> the only thing that currently excites me is color coordination and looking for inspiration on cable management.
> 
> my setup is currently a mess. gave up on upgrading my 3770k because my next build would be about $10,000 at least. so now i only admire other ppl's builds...


3770K and 7700K lol i can't really tell the difference. You don't need to upgrade that chip, just the GPU. I only build this platform because i need M.2, RGB, solid color scheme etc... all the old boards have too much colors, too loud. I prefer a more monochromatic scheme in my setup.

I hope mysetup can inspire others to tuck/hide their cables away for a cleaner look. I sell these locally and do quite well, will post this up for sale soon.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 3770K and 7700K lol i can't really tell the difference. You don't need to upgrade that chip, just the GPU. I only build this platform because i need M.2, RGB, solid color scheme etc... all the old boards have too much colors, too loud. I prefer a more monochromatic scheme in my setup.
> 
> I hope mysetup can inspire others to tuck/hide their cables away for a cleaner look. I sell these locally and do quite well, will post this up for sale soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 3770K and 7700K lol i can't really tell the difference. You don't need to upgrade that chip, just the GPU. I only build this platform because i need M.2, RGB, solid color scheme etc... all the old boards have too much colors, too loud. I prefer a more monochromatic scheme in my setup.
> 
> I hope mysetup can inspire others to tuck/hide their cables away for a cleaner look. I sell these locally and do quite well, will post this up for sale soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 3770K and 7700K lol i can't really tell the difference. You don't need to upgrade that chip, just the GPU. I only build this platform because i need M.2, RGB, solid color scheme etc... all the old boards have too much colors, too loud. I prefer a more monochromatic scheme in my setup.
> 
> I hope mysetup can inspire others to tuck/hide their cables away for a cleaner look. I sell these locally and do quite well, will post this up for sale soon.


great job on the builds.. can't wait to see your next one..

i don't game.gpu is mostly for multi monitor and some non gaming video semi-intensive stuff. just want something that can do cinabench more than decent and have the workstation ready for most things that 's thrown to it. will probably switch to nvidia some time.. i got this cpu + motherboard 4 yrs ago because my amd motherboard died and jumped on ebay and in a few minutes got a deal i couldn't pass.

i've never overclocked cpu. i have no experience at it. audio/video guy here...

with 8-9 monitors and hundreds of tabs and plenty programs up i'm highly considering changing to xeon.... still early into doing research on what to go with... whatever i choose i'd probably want next 2 cpu's up...i think a 10 core at least...

for me it's all about real estate...


----------



## .theMetal

Got my new screen in today, joining the ultrawide crowd:




It's this one: Link here

Also this is the under desk management, it's a few feet of wide pvc pipe with a strip cut out of the back.


----------



## hertz9753

Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


For show. Dust. Lots of reasons.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


Because it and the desk are a Transforme............oops, said to much.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


Hmm, honestly I like to look at it. And also I don't want it on the floor where my kids/cats can tinker with it. Also it's less dusty up here.


----------



## hertz9753

So it's a bling thing. House cats can jump up to the top of the refrigerator from the floor in your kitchen but young kids can't.






I don't have a pretty rig or room, I just like to look at the pictures here. Sorry that I derailed this thread.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


to stare at how pretty they are and considering how much money some people spend on their builds, why on earth wouldnt you wanna show it off!


----------



## rhayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Updated the man cave a bit. Gave my daughter the desk I built, made something much simpler this time, height adjustable legs and a solid birch butcher's block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201206_zpsss0anzzr.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201219_zpsbqrsln5d.jpg.html
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170223_201335_zpsxlojqhr1.jpg.html


I don't know if anyone noticed but there is a guy doing some sport in the same room as Robilar while he is computing


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> to stare at how pretty they are and considering how much money some people spend on their builds, why on earth wouldnt you wanna show it off!


Agreed, I'm not about to put a $350 case under the desk, along with $2500 worth of internals


----------



## DarthBaggins

With my M8 it can only fit next to the desk lol. But if I had the room my 303 would be on the desk. Maybe when I swap out for a BH4 I'll put it on the desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My case has its own "desk" in the form of an Ikea Lack end table... But then again, my actual desk doesn't really hold much other than my phone and occasionally a pair of headphones.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I can say the M8 works great as a stand for my 303, lol. Currently packing up to move so everything is in disarray


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


The 2 reasons not to put your PC on the desk; you have a crappy desk that doesn't support the weight or you have a $50 computer you want to hide.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> The 2 reasons not to put your PC on the desk; you have a crappy desk that doesn't support the weight or you have a $50 computer you want to hide.


Or you have a cube case with 12 fans running 2 rads you dont want next to your ear lol. I dont want my Core X5 on my desk but people can still see it as i have the window on the left.


----------



## MaeTroX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Or you have a cube case with 12 fans running 2 rads you dont want next to your ear lol. I dont want my Core X5 on my desk but people can still see it as i have the window on the left.


This, why the heck do you want your computer next to your face and have to listen to the fans, specially the gpu ones


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaeTroX*
> 
> This, why the heck do you want your computer next to your face and have to listen to the fans, specially the gpu ones


Watercool it, and you won't hear anything, problem solved


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Watercool it, and you won't hear anything, problem solved


Someone clearly didnt ready my post, oh wait. Radiators don't need fans either, i totally forgot about that haha.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Someone clearly didnt ready my post, oh wait. Radiators don't need fans either, i totally forgot about that haha.


i read your post, my fans don't make noise


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> i read your post, my fans don't make noise


Do you have a dozen of em? Didn't think so, i may game with headphones but im not putting a pc right next to my ear no matter how quiet it is. Its far enough away i don't even hear the hdd compared to my laptop right next to me that i do hear.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Do you have a dozen of em? Didn't think so, i may game with headphones but im not putting a pc right next to my ear no matter how quiet it is. Its far enough away i don't even hear the hdd compared to my laptop right next to me that i do hear.


What fans are you using, and what RPM/curve do you have them set at? The more fans you have doesn't mean it'll get loud, there are people with 20 fans in their builds that are completely silent, i've done that in a caselabs build.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> What fans are you using, and what RPM/curve do you have them set at? The more fans you have doesn't mean it'll get loud, there are people with 20 fans in their builds that are completely silent, i've done that in a caselabs build.


Yea if youre looking for silence and poor temps sure i can crank em down to like 600rpm but why?

I have a mix of 120mm and 140mm noctuas, 1 rad on push one rad on push/pull, 3 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan. All running at 1100rpm. A dense radiator with high fpi count will need high static pressure and high rpms to push thru. Wont be silent no matter what.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


the old days started with putting them on the floor. then desk.. with multi monitor set ups i think the future is hanging up them somewhere like fxformat did.. or way to the side to really look at.

for my next build, which will probably never happen, i wanted a real fancy case like an In Win or something similar but the price is way out there. i wish id gragged a d-frame when prices were in the $300 range on ebay... they're now way out there.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


I have a sit/stand desk so I have to have mine on my desk because if I didn't I couldn't raise my desk up due to cabling length. Sure I could get extensions for literally every cable but this is easier.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why do guys keep your computer cases on your desk?


I put a lot of work into it. It's a pride thing, even if others don't get it.

Also, dust.

I actually moved houses! This ones all mine, so I can put my stuff whereeeeever I want! So yea, living room, boring. (Leave my couches alone, they came with the house and they're comfy)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























The little speakers (Red rings are 12" for scale) stay up stairs, as I need music and the rest are to go in the HT room. The S2s would look nicer with the oak though... We'll see.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Cables are nice and clean, mostly. Nothing to kick anyway.







That one around the case is a spare Ethernet until i get around to setting up the switch for a port channel.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Desk actually comes with a built in power strip, which is pretty cool. The hole is cut in the backboard... Gotta love that build quality.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Also, OC'd X99, 2x 300w GPUs, 480mm worth of rad and 8 fans total, only 4 on the rads. Silent. No temps over 45C. Someone is doing it wrong.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I put a lot of work into it. It's a pride thing, even if others don't get it.
> 
> Also, dust.
> 
> I actually moved houses! This ones all mine, so I can put my stuff whereeeeever I want! So yea, living room, boring. (Leave my couches alone, they came with the house and they're comfy)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little speakers (Red rings are 12" for scale) stay up stairs, as I need music and the rest are to go in the HT room. The S2s would look nicer with the oak though... We'll see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables are nice and clean, mostly. Nothing to kick anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one around the case is a spare Ethernet until i get around to setting up the switch for a port channel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desk actually comes with a built in power strip, which is pretty cool. The hole is cut in the backboard... Gotta love that build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, OC'd X99, 2x 300w GPUs, 480mm worth of rad and 8 fans total, only 4 on the rads. Silent. No temps over 45C. Someone is doing it wrong.


600mm worth of rads one in push pull an r9 390 that barely reaches 40°C and an r7 1700x that reaches 50°C. Pretty sure I'm doing it right lol. Both OCed btw.

P.S. And i dont even have AC and live in a warm environment. Suck it lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> P.S. And i dont even have AC and live in a warm environment. Suck it lol


You forgot the silent part. 600mm and not silent is a defacto fail in my book. Especially with just one GPU, a much lower power CPU, and +25% rad space on me. No AC cuts you a break, but you don't win.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You forgot the silent part. 600mm and not silent is a defacto fail in my book. Especially with just one GPU, a much lower power CPU, and +25% rad space on me. No AC cuts you a break, but you don't win.


But 28°C ambient of when i took my temps does. System emits about 18db with 12 fans pretty damn quiet. 130w cpu is low power? Since when?

Btw my pc is quieter with 12fans then it was with the sapphire nitro cooler at 60% fan speed where i deemed it the threshold of not being quiet. Dropped 35°C in thr the process but sure its not quiet haha.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea if youre looking for silence and poor temps sure i can crank em down to like 600rpm but why?
> 
> I have a mix of 120mm and 140mm noctuas, 1 rad on push one rad on push/pull, 3 intake fans and 1 exhaust fan. All running at 1100rpm. A dense radiator with high fpi count will need high static pressure and high rpms to push thru. Wont be silent no matter what.


I have my fans set at 1000 RPMs until 50C, and my D5 Revo is set at 2000 RPMs throughout...i've only broken the 50C temp while playing Project cars in 4K with all settings maxed. Every other game i play it's been hovering at mid-high 40s. This was the goal for me when i built my rig, inaudible system that stays in the 40s. That might not be good enough for most people, but for me it's plenty. Another reason to have a watercooled PC on the desk is if you have a small leak you can see it before it does any damages. I have had an EK 90s leaked on me at the O-Ring and lucky i caught it, since that particular spot was right above my PSU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You forgot the silent part. 600mm and not silent is a defacto fail in my book. Especially with just one GPU, a much lower power CPU, and +25% rad space on me. No AC cuts you a break, but you don't win.
> 
> 
> 
> But 28°C ambient of when i took my temps does. System emits about 18db with 12 fans pretty damn quiet. 130w cpu is low power? Since when?
Click to expand...

130w is super low power compared to a OC'd X99, yes. You are at 450-500w if your 390 truly sucks that much power OC'd, I'm nearing 1000w when I actually stress everything out.

You wouldn't be able to measure 18dB by the way, unless you mean 18dB above ambient noise, which isn't quiet at all.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I have my fans set at 1000 RPMs until 50C, and my D5 Revo is set at 2000 RPMs throughout...i've only broken the 50C temp while playing Project cars in 4K with all settings maxed. Every other game i play it's been hovering at mid-high 40s. This was the goal for me when i built my rig, inaudible system that stays in the 40s. That might not be good enough for most people, but for me it's plenty. Another reason to have a watercooled PC on the desk is if you have a small leak you can see it before it does any damages. I have had an EK 90s leaked on me at the O-Ring and lucky i caught it, since that particular spot was right above my PSU.


Those ek 90° are horrible mine leaked too. My pump runs at 3600rpm (restrictive ac gpu block), my fans are about 1100rpm all of em. I could run em at 900 because theres like no noise difference.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 130w is super low power compared to a OC'd X99, yes. You are at 450-500w if your 390 truly sucks that much power OC'd, I'm nearing 1000w when I actually stress everything out.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to measure 18dB by the way, unless you mean 18dB above ambient noise, which isn't quiet at all.


Considering the nitro was 22db above ambient 18db is quiet compared to that. My 7.1 surround sound is around 60db above ambient should give you a clue at how quiet 18db actually is. Ive had people put their head next to it and say its quiet.


----------



## Remix65

i bought a glass door/window from habitat of humanity and some ikea adjustable legs all convert to a glass desk to put my pc under but scrapped the idea.... i'd like a case that is glass at the top and or bottom because i prefer laying them down and being able to put them in an audio rackmount. i absolutely can't do plastic cases. only steel, aluminum or glass. my steel case which i have no real respect for pc once dropped from a dolly and survived the impact. i've loved it since then. any plastic case would've shattered into pieces.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147155&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Server+-+Chassis-_-N82E16811147155&gclid=Cj0KEQjw2LjGBRDYm9jj5JSxiJcBEiQAwKWAC0vgzrXaOnFXpCc2OAsTGmbYpN8Xsg3QXJsUj0ZmprgaAqlK8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*






Have a lot of stuff going on there, looks quite interesting.


----------



## Streetdragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*






when you have time, can you do a little video, where you show the whole system?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> 
> Have a lot of stuff going on there, looks quite interesting.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> when you have time, can you do a little video, where you show the whole system?
Click to expand...






What your looking at is in my sig and I run 2 waterchillers and A/C when required .









3 4k 28" monitors with a combined resolution of 11560x2160p . Middle one is freesync .

1hp chiller with 2 rads to cool them R9 290's when I'm not running the chiller .

1/10 hp chiller to directly cool my o/cd 4960x . No rads .

I run the cpu chiller at 23c 24/7 which is 5 c to 7c below ambient .

That's why I have cpu loop insulated and just the intake for the rads .

I'm using HVAC 3/4" inside that's used for insulating copper refrigerant pipe .

Cause I live in Brisbane SE Queensland this time of year humidity / wet weather plays a big part in what sub ambient temps I can run . Insulated or not .

So for the CPU loop 5c to 7c below ambient is the sweet spot for minimal condensation .

BUT when I run the A/C and the ducted house A/C at 18c I can run the loop even lower .

I can set the chiller to cool at 3c if I so desire .

GPU loop is a different beast altogether









The 1 hp chiller has a 4ltr res .

When the setpoint is say 18c and my room A/C running at 18c the GPU chiller exhaust gets sucked in to the room A/C's intake i have it pointed at the rads which in turn blows the air over my motherboard and chills the room too .

Actual watertemp is 15c / 16c . So when I was benching the 290's @ 1300mhz + I would have a full load temp of less that 30c . No chiller 45c to 50c

The best feature of this is when the A/C is running I really don't need to turn on the GPU chiller









I know it looks ghetto , don't care really BUT the results and reliability ive achieved over the years speak for itself .

Also I think waaay out side the square , circle , box ect


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What your looking at is in my sig and I run 2 waterchillers and A/C when required .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 4k 28" monitors with a combined resolution of 11560x2160p . Middle one is freesync .
> 
> 1hp chiller with 2 rads to cool them R9 290's when I'm not running the chiller .
> 
> 1/10 hp chiller to directly cool my o/cd 4960x . No rads .
> 
> I run the cpu chiller at 23c 24/7 which is 5 c to 7c below ambient .
> 
> That's why I have cpu loop insulated and just the intake for the rads .
> 
> I'm using HVAC 3/4" inside that's used for insulating copper refrigerant pipe .
> 
> Cause I live in Brisbane SE Queensland this time of year humidity / wet weather plays a big part in what sub ambient temps I can run . Insulated or not .
> 
> So for the CPU loop 5c to 7c below ambient is the sweet spot for minimal condensation .
> 
> BUT when I run the A/C and the ducted house A/C at 18c I can run the loop even lower .
> 
> I can set the chiller to cool at 3c if I so desire .
> 
> GPU loop is a different beast altogether
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 hp chiller has a 4ltr res .
> 
> When the setpoint is say 18c and my room A/C running at 18c the GPU chiller exhaust gets sucked in to the room A/C's intake i have it pointed at the rads which in turn blows the air over my motherboard and chills the room too .
> 
> Actual watertemp is 15c / 16c . So when I was benching the 290's @ 1300mhz + I would have a full load temp of less that 30c . No chiller 45c to 50c
> 
> The best feature of this is when the A/C is running I really don't need to turn on the GPU chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks ghetto , don't care really BUT the results and reliability ive achieved over the years speak for itself .
> 
> Also I think waaay out side the square , circle , box ect






I totally understand, and cannot imagine having to cool in Aussie land. I work nights, and all of my gaming buddies are from Australia. I can understand somewhat the temperature problems, although even here in TX its not near as humid. Crazy design, and I am sure it works wonders.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> 
> I totally understand, and cannot imagine having to cool in Aussie land. I work nights, and all of my gaming buddies are from Australia. I can understand somewhat the temperature problems, although even here in TX its not near as humid. Crazy design, and I am sure it works wonders.


Things kinda got waaaay outta hand

I planned to fit it into a case .

But its just not realistic for a bench rig . I can swap out cards and CPU's real quick and with QDC's I don't drain the loops


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Things kinda got waaaay outta hand
> 
> I planned to fit it into a case .
> 
> But its just not realistic for a bench rig . I can swap out cards and CPU's real quick and with QDC's I don't drain the loops


Function over anything man, I cannot blame you there. I just built my first PC, and hated having to tear it apart to test faulty RAM. I am honestly thinking about building a test bench myself for my next project, might be my first WC project.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Function over anything man, I cannot blame you there. I just built my first PC, and hated having to tear it apart to test faulty RAM. I am honestly thinking about building a test bench myself for my next project, might be my first WC project.


Get a mobo with its own built in start and reset buttons to get to easy . Deskputers are so easy to mod and such


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks ghetto , don't care really BUT the results and reliability ive achieved over the years speak for itself .










. this is chilling lol. your rig needs a new name...

stonecold chillputer mk2, osama bin puter mk2, osama chillingputer mk2

it's just morning for me but this is enough ocn for the rest of the week lol....

this has to be ocn top 5 rigs of all time lolol...


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . this is chilling lol. your rig needs a new name...
> 
> stonecold chillputer mk2, osama bin puter mk2, osama chillingputer mk2
> 
> it's just morning for me but this is enough ocn for the rest of the week lol....
> 
> this has to be ocn top 5 rigs of all time lolol...


I didnt notice when you first posted it, that picture was too dark. These new pictures are awesome, most Ghetto rig I have seen in forever


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Blech, Facebook. Forums are plenty fine


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well about to shut down the main rig and pack it away for it's long journey to Nantucket (1300mile trip). And I think this is the cleanest my area has been in a long time lol.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well about to shut down the main rig and pack it away for it's long journey to Nantucket (1300mile trip). And I think this is the cleanest my area has been in a long time lol.


I once knew a man from Nantucket? Nice clean room.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well about to shut down the main rig and pack it away for it's long journey to Nantucket (1300mile trip). And I think this is the cleanest my area has been in a long time lol.


NANTUCKET? UFANCY.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Damn my PSU failed, killed the mobo and GPU, damn you Corsair!!

I dony have enough money for a new build, so I had to get an used ASRock extreme 6 z77 and a Thermaltake PSU







and no GPU for now.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Damn my PSU failed, killed the mobo and GPU, damn you Corsair!!
> 
> I dony have enough money for a new build, so I had to get an used ASRock extreme 6 z77 and a Thermaltake PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no GPU for now.


While it's very possible it's the PSU's fault, I find that very often it's actually a lack of proper power to the computer as a whole that causes an issue. Like inconsistent voltage on your house wiring, or from the transformers that send voltage into your house on the power line.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> While it's very possible it's the PSU's fault, I find that very often it's actually a lack of proper power to the computer as a whole that causes an issue. Like inconsistent voltage on your house wiring, or from the transformers that send voltage into your house on the power line.


And for this reason I always recommend an adequate UPS with Voltage stabilization or Quality Line Conditioner.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> NANTUCKET? UFANCY.


Lol no just going up to work with my dad so I can run the business and he can focus on pumping out his paintings (takes 6wks to finish a original in most cases)


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done with my work space!


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done with my work space!


Where did you get the table top and drawers from? I really like what you've done there!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Where did you get the table top and drawers from? I really like what you've done there!


Ikea...

Karlby Top, Alex Drawers..


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Ikea...
> 
> Karlby Top, Alex Drawers..


what length karlby? I love that clean setup. Im going to be making a home office in the future and trying to get ideas. I have a small room to work with but i like a lot of work space.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> what length karlby? I love that clean setup. Im going to be making a home office in the future and trying to get ideas. I have a small room to work with but i like a lot of work space.


76in.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Damn my PSU failed, killed the mobo and GPU, damn you Corsair!!
> 
> I don't have enough money for a new build, so I had to get an used ASRock extreme 6 z77 and a Thermaltake PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no GPU for now.


try a different battery on the motherboard before you give up on it.


----------



## sQuetos

Any advice what I can do with this setup


----------



## FXformat

Holy big case batman, that or your monitor is tiny. I'd move the giant tower to the floor and add another monitor and some speakers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Any advice what I can do with this setup


----------



## sQuetos

Any idea what I can do with this setup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Holy big case batman, that or your monitor is tiny. I'd move the giant tower to the floor and add another monitor and some speakers


Yeah the case is pretty big, monitor isn't that small 22'' but looks it


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Any idea what I can do with this setup
> Yeah the case is pretty big, monitor isn't that small 22'' but looks it


No way would i move that tower to the floor. Move it to the opposite side of the desk and angle it. You'll still be able to show it off whilst hiding the cables! I'd also look at an RGB strip for behind your desk. You can pick heaps of different ones up cheap, below is an example.

https://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT-Waterproof-Flexible-Controller-included/dp/B00B2F3KDQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490514920&sr=8-3&keywords=RGB+led+strip+with+remote

itll give the lighting a much cooler look to it especially when gaming at night. I'd also look at either an RGB strip or RGB Fans for your case to brighten that up.

If you have the ability to i'd also hide the keyboard cable by drilling into the desk and run it up and underneath. See photos of my setup below to showcase what i mean
















It's a very cheap and easy way of getting a super clean desk without buying a heap of screens and peripherals.

**Apologies for potato quality photos, low light photos the huawei p9 doesnt do well in.


----------



## Mrip541

In a few weeks I'm moving for the first time in 8 years. Will finally have my own office/computer room, instead of a desk in the living room. We're buying the new place instead of renting so i can do whatever i want. I'm SO excited.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> In a few weeks I'm moving for the first time in 8 years. Will finally have my own office/computer room, instead of a desk in the living room. We're buying the new place instead of renting so i can do whatever i want. I'm SO excited.


im in the same boat.

I want a big work space that holds (2) 2K monitors plus a smaller 3rd and some speakers. I have a smaller room to work with. suggestions?

I like legroom under desks. I hate desks thar confine your legs to only right under the center.

Thanks

Im not even sure where to look


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> im in the same boat.
> 
> I want a big work space that holds (2) 2K monitors plus a smaller 3rd and some speakers. I have a smaller room to work with. suggestions?
> 
> I like legroom under desks. I hate desks thar confine your legs to only right under the center.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Im not even sure where to look


So you want a BIG desk in a little room? What do you call a lot of work space? Can you fit a 30x60in desk? Bigger or smaller? Color? Price? If loooking for inexpensive start by looking at Ikea


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I second the Ikea countertop idea, as with a bit of planning you can get a fairly decent setup in most areas for not too too much cash.


----------



## Thoth420

Ikea is a huge ripoff. If you don't mind waiting a month approx from order these desks are the best hands down.

https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-adjustable-standing-desk?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=click_generallookalike&utm_term=video

I own one and it beats any desk I have ever owned by a mile in every category even completely ignoring the sit/stand feature.

Shipping on the IKEA alone would be more than half the cost of this desk period and the craftsmanship is well prison labor quality....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ikea is a huge ripoff. If you don't mind waiting a month approx from order these desks are the best hands down.
> 
> https://www.autonomous.ai/smartdesk-sit-to-stand-height-adjustable-standing-desk?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=click_generallookalike&utm_term=video
> 
> I own one and it beats any desk I have ever owned by a mile in every category even completely ignoring the sit/stand feature.


For their Bekant line.. I agree. For going the DIY route... I built our current two person, 16' long desk, with three sets of drawers (and additionally bracing along the open areas) for less than just that desk is before shipping.

It's all in how you plan things.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Ikea is good if your looking for something inexpensive and even better if you live 15-20min drive from one like I do. Yes they are built cheap but you can build a desk from $50 on up. Personally I alaways end modifying what I buy from them but I can tell you I have a Bedframe and Dressers that are 15yrs old and still going strong... They even still sell the same models


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> So you want a BIG desk in a little room? What do you call a lot of work space? Can you fit a 30x60in desk? Bigger or smaller? Color? Price? If loooking for inexpensive start by looking at Ikea


30x60 is big enough. what do you recommend?


----------



## Efnita

Why not build your own desk? Build speakers into the wall and wall mount your monitors.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Why not build your own desk? Build speakers into the wall and wall mount your monitors.


don't want to. Id rather buy one


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Any idea what I can do with this setup
> Yeah the case is pretty big, monitor isn't that small 22'' but looks it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> No way would i move that tower to the floor. Move it to the opposite side of the desk and angle it. You'll still be able to show it off whilst hiding the cables! I'd also look at an RGB strip for behind your desk. You can pick heaps of different ones up cheap, below is an example... *snip*


I completely agree!

1) Move case to opposite side of desk at an angle
2) RGB strip behind desk, maybe upper back side? RGB if you can find a good price, then you'll have lots of colors to choose from rather than being stuck with one.
3) Maybe look at a smaller case? I had a 750D and I hated it, that's just me though... I'll spare you my rant. Depending on storage / ODD needs take a look at the Fractal Design Define C with Window. Really nice, clean, quiet case and it looks like you have no ODD and few drives


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> don't want to. Id rather buy one


Pay someone to build it for you, thats what I did as I dont have space to build it myself. Then you can have something fully customized to your needs that makes best use of the limited space available in your room.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> don't want to. Id rather buy one


Buy an ikea solid countertop or tabletop (the non fully wood countertops are pretty sound as well) and 5 legs as well (variety there as well). Use some wood screws, 5 minutes of your time and you got a desk that'll last many years for next to nothing relatively speaking.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Buy an ikea solid countertop or tabletop (the non fully wood countertops are pretty sound as well) and 5 legs as well (variety there as well). Use some wood screws, 5 minutes of your time and you got a desk that'll last many years for next to nothing relatively speaking.


can you post some links to what you would recommend? Ive looked on IKEA but I must not understand how to pick stuff from them..

I also see people with the tabletops and they use the drawers on each side as legs as well.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> can you post some links to what you would recommend? Ive looked on IKEA but I must not understand how to pick stuff from them..
> 
> I also see people with the tabletops and they use the drawers on each side as legs as well.


You can create your own combinations: HERE

Table Tops: HERE

These are the drawers that I have seen most people use, and they apparently are decent. Depends what kind you are looking for, but this is the Alex Drawer

If you would like use one of the Kitchen counter tops for a bigger selection of larger tabletops.....Not sure if that is something you would be interested in, but they can be found HERE.

Depending what setup you choose, or what tabletop you buy, make sure you get some good legs for them. Some of the cheap legs recommend only holding around 110lbs. Hopefully that helps, and best of luck. I just went to that store for the first time, and wow what a maze it is.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> can you post some links to what you would recommend? Ive looked on IKEA but I must not understand how to pick stuff from them..
> I also see people with the tabletops and they use the drawers on each side as legs as well.


You just want to check the environment/materials tab near the bottom of a product page to see what it's made of and how, I believe all their solid wood products are natural finish but they sell a lot of veneer stuff as well so always double check.
I believe there's 3 solid countertop selections and 1 solid tabletop to pick from. Their non solid wood countertops though are solid. I have an old 8' numerar (black with silver edging) and it's held everything without bowing and I do give the surface quite a thrashing with no ill effect.

A quick example would be:
-Gerton tabletop (60"x30") -$90
-Olov leg (adjustable)-$15ea

The drawers people use are most commonly the Alex drawer unit here.

Side-tip: If you go to the store always check out the as-is section as well. Snagged a solid island top with a 1" ding in it for $25 when it retailed for $200.
I got some 3/8" hair pin legs made, filled in the ding, stained it and turned it into my coffee table


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Can usually always find bekant desk system pieces in there too if that's your fancy.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> You can create your own combinations: HERE
> 
> Table Tops: HERE
> 
> These are the drawers that I have seen most people use, and they apparently are decent. Depends what kind you are looking for, but this is the Alex Drawer
> 
> If you would like use one of the Kitchen counter tops for a bigger selection of larger tabletops.....Not sure if that is something you would be interested in, but they can be found HERE.
> 
> Depending what setup you choose, or what tabletop you buy, make sure you get some good legs for them. Some of the cheap legs recommend only holding around 110lbs. Hopefully that helps, and best of luck. I just went to that store for the first time, and wow what a maze it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You just want to check the environment/materials tab near the bottom of a product page to see what it's made of and how, I believe all their solid wood products are natural finish but they sell a lot of veneer stuff as well so always double check.
> I believe there's 3 solid countertop selections and 1 solid tabletop to pick from. Their non solid wood countertops though are solid. I have an old 8' numerar (black with silver edging) and it's held everything without bowing and I do give the surface quite a thrashing with no ill effect.
> 
> A quick example would be:
> -Gerton tabletop (60"x30") -$90
> -Olov leg (adjustable)-$15ea
> 
> The drawers people use are most commonly the Alex drawer unit here.
> 
> Side-tip: If you go to the store always check out the as-is section as well. Snagged a solid island top with a 1" ding in it for $25 when it retailed for $200.
> I got some 3/8" hair pin legs made, filled in the ding, stained it and turned it into my coffee table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can usually always find bekant desk system pieces in there too if that's your fancy.


thank you both! I will look at this after work!


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

What does everyone use for cable management on their IKEA setups?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> What does everyone use for cable management on their IKEA setups?


I would guess those Ikea cable management things that are under desk?


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I would guess those Ikea cable management things that are under desk?


If I build a desk with their tabletops/drawers/legs does it come with cable management or do they sell it separately?

I'm very unfamiliar with IKEA and have never bought my own desk before. Please excuse my ignorance.

Thanks


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

I guess the better question is what's the best way to manage cables that people use here? It doesn't need to be from IKEA. I just want my new desk to look clean and wire free like I see in this thread.


----------



## Dair76

"Signum" is the Ikea management thingy. Works pretty well.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> 30x60 is big enough. what do you recommend?


If that is a good size for you and assuming you want a White, Black, or Grey top there are two I would look at:

The first is a 59"x29 1/2" top and its sold so it will hold up a bit better at $79 plus the legs).
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00293164/

or

Same size but Honeycomb interior so it will not hold up to weight on top of it as well but its a lot cheaper. I personally bought this top a year ago along with the corner pieces and other lengths in 24" depth to make a 9ft x 12ft x 4ft - 3 wall desk for a work station and 2x gaming rigs.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20251139/

Adils Legs (you will need 5 of them)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70217973/#/90217972

A note on using either of these is the legs are very light and it might tend to be top heavy. As I said I modify everything I buy from Ikea so I filled the hollow round legs with steel shot covered in a LIGHT coat of gun storage lube to prevent any rusting over years of use. In addition I personally built an T-6 aluminum under frame from 1" L-Angle to brace the top from sagging. I only went this route because I needed corner pieces they dont make in the solid top. If it were me doing just a single desk I would use the heavier top and still fill the legs with Steel Shot (You can buy steel shot from an industrial supply for bead blasting)

Edit to add links to legs


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> I guess the better question is what's the best way to manage cables that people use here? It doesn't need to be from IKEA. I just want my new desk to look clean and wire free like I see in this thread.


You mean there's more to it than 3M Velcro straps?  But then again, my main desk good luck hiding the cables without creating custom channels to run them through.

Please note my first bit was being silly, I'm nowhere near as dedicated to cable management as several in this thread are since I'm constantly moving things around or fiddling with this and that.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> If I build a desk with their tabletops/drawers/legs does it come with cable management or do they sell it separately?
> 
> I'm very unfamiliar with IKEA and have never bought my own desk before. Please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> Thanks


Everything is sold on its own. They do have some wire management options but I bought a ton of the double stick ziptie anchor points from monoprice and ziptie everything to the underframe I made. One of these days I will get the GF to clean her desk section enough to take pictures... Drives me nuts with the empty coke cans on her side.


----------



## drfouad




----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You just want to check the environment/materials tab near the bottom of a product page to see what it's made of and how, I believe all their solid wood products are natural finish but they sell a lot of veneer stuff as well so always double check.
> I believe there's 3 solid countertop selections and 1 solid tabletop to pick from. Their non solid wood countertops though are solid. I have an old 8' numerar (black with silver edging) and it's held everything without bowing and I do give the surface quite a thrashing with no ill effect.
> 
> A quick example would be:
> -Gerton tabletop (60"x30") -$90
> -Olov leg (adjustable)-$15ea
> 
> The drawers people use are most commonly the Alex drawer unit here.
> 
> Side-tip: If you go to the store always check out the as-is section as well. Snagged a solid island top with a 1" ding in it for $25 when it retailed for $200.
> I got some 3/8" hair pin legs made, filled in the ding, stained it and turned it into my coffee table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can usually always find bekant desk system pieces in there too if that's your fancy.


well ikea is out. shipping is $349 LOL


----------



## ChiTownButcher

That sucks... I guess I am lucky being only a 15-20min drive


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My Ikea is within my delivery route, so I just take a lunch break if I want some things from there.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My Ikea is within my delivery route, so I just take a lunch break if I want some things from there.


nearest one is 5 hrs from me darn. any other recommendations?


----------



## MoMann

What else do some of you guys have in your computer room? Not really sure what else to put besides an L desk and maybe a TV, but then I may still have the other half of the room left over


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> What else do some of you guys have in your computer room? Not really sure what else to put besides an L desk and maybe a TV, but then I may still have the other half of the room left over


Hmmm not sure about everyone else, I'm stuck in an apt. Once I move into a house, I will put shelves and some lounging furniture. Plenty of room for collectibles, media, stripper pole, you know whatever suits your needs


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Hmmm not sure about everyone else, I'm stuck in an apt. Once I move into a house, I will put shelves and some lounging furniture. Plenty of room for collectibles, media, stripper pole, you know whatever suits your needs


For most people your computer area will double as your home office, so shelving/cabinets for your administration/bills/bank statements etc.A cabinet for work related stuff you keep at home. I prefer (hanging) cabinets with doors to avoid dust. A place to keep stationery.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> Hmmm not sure about everyone else, I'm stuck in an apt. Once I move into a house, I will put shelves and some lounging furniture. Plenty of room for collectibles, media, stripper pole, you know whatever suits your needs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> For most people your computer area will double as your home office, so shelving/cabinets for your administration/bills/bank statements etc.A cabinet for work related stuff you keep at home. I prefer (hanging) cabinets with doors to avoid dust. A place to keep stationery.


Shelves and cabinets? I don't have enough to justify more than one cabinet, all I can think of is maybe a couch that won't really be used and a tv to fill some wall space


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally made it to Nantucket with the family. . took longer than it should have as we had to stay in bumblef*ck VA for a couple of days since my 2yr old son got sick the morning of us leaving from SweetWater, TN.

Current how the rig is setup until mid to late April when the house will be closed on and then we shall move to the summer home. . . at least I get to set up in the basement and have my own space


----------



## hotsauce2007

Hi

Here are some photos of the workstation and the entire house that I´ve been developing since I was eighteen years old, I´d like to share some of the projects and knowledge about green energy and sustainability.

I tried to capture the house exactly how it looks when you arrive and get into to, is a little dark because is a man cave I took maybe 10 shots to make one photo and was pretty hard to capture the vision that we have when you sit to play something or watch a movie.

I have two setups, the first one is for gaming, movie and work, the second one is for watch movies with friends and family. The entire house is powered by green energy, I have one sun water heater for the hot water, all the house were made using recycle parts from another houses / company's. I will try to list everything that I have here, some people think that the house is not real because looks like one store or playland, the truth is that neverland from MJ was my inspiration and I´m not even close of that...haha The house has automation for everything, I can turn on the lights, music, movie, the kitchen and even control the pressure of the water, the temp and the flow.

The room and the office are jumped together with cables from outside of the house, so If you want to play games in setup 2 you just need to change the monitor and audio setup. If you want to watch some movie in setup 1 from setup 2, you just have to change the entry in Denon receiver, all the house is connected together and working as it should after long years of test and programming. In the setup 1 if you want to play using TV you just need to change to monitor 2, if you want to use the headphones just change the audio output for Razer board, if you want to play using headphone in setup 1 with cockpit you just need to grab the second Razer Tiamat and plug in the Sony receiver.

I´m so sorry for the bad quality of some photos, I had to use my cellphone because my lens could not take the photo so close. maybe I will do one update when I get one canon 10/22 mm. Me and my friends use to do some lan parties over here, there is one video of us doing one stress test with Asus and the ISP. Since everything in the house has one IP and access to the internet, the 400 / 200 ISP link sometimes is less for what the house want, right now the Asus is showing me 5 / 6 TB of traffic peer month, crazy right?

Some shots:

This is the electric panel of the house, everything were made by hand and with Siemens products for best quality, I use one sand fuse for setup 1 and another one for setup 2, that´s filter the noise from power surge and delivery clean energy for the entire house, also it has DPS for rain lighting protection, two grounds, even for the cable TV and telephone line, all the receptacles are hospital grade, kitchen receptacles are waterproof, it has one Smappee to monitor the power surge for the entire house, it´s an awesome product:

.





.










.










.










With the red Acer laptop that I use to work ( I left it plugged in the table because is more fast and easy to get out and get in when I need to do some fast jobs/projects with customers ).










laptop closed.

.

Panoramic view










.

This is how I use the system, almost with all the lights off and just some little blue and warm light to keep the climate of men´s cave.










The second monitor for play games or watch movies / Chromecast videos ( smart TV ).










.

Couch mode










.

Cockpit mode










The couch get´s out of the room and I install the cockpit for play some games on tv, we can use the 7.1 home theater or the Razer Tiamat 7.1 if there´s someone in the same room using another computer / arcade and we don´t want to disturber or make so much noise.

This is the back view of the couch / cockpit setup with surround speakers










.

This is an old project that I´ve made in the past, it uses one computer inside with Hyperspin and almost 500 GB of games and emulators, built in speakers and one original CRT tube from 1990, also one coin selector that works with 25 cents.










.










.

The entry view of the house with arcade in the background and kitchen / cinema room.










.

This is the setup 2, the photo looks like a little ''dead'' and with no life because of the poor lighting, sometimes is hard to take one shot of some place that is dark almost 90% of the time like one movie theater.










.

Close up with all the spikes for and bases for isolation/vibration










This is the back view of the room / kitchen, the kitchen were made with old bricks from 1960, it has automation in lights, kitchen appliances and food garbage disposal, also it uses one Nest protect v2 to monitoring all the activity of the place.










.

The gas burner that I did, less space = creativity to solve the problem.










.

Working










.

Nest protect V2.0 taking care of the entire house, I highly recommend this product for everyone that want to protect the house / family and your ''investments''.










.

If you want to know more about this, check this out and see how smartness one smoke alarm can be and save money / family.











I can take more photos of the green power station and house, but I think this is not the focus of this topic and forum.
I hope you like my hard work,

Here is the list for setup 1:

Samsung 52' Lcd Series 6 FullHD.
Monitor Benq XL24t 3D Vision2 Nvidia.
Pioneer 212D.
Pioneer BDR-206BK.
Razer BlackWindow Ultimate Keyboard
Razer DeathVadder Mouse.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia Kit.
Western Digital 4TB External Hard Drive.
Palm TX for house automation.
ASUS AC68U Plus TPLINK 8 Ports Switch.
Internet Speed -> ONT Vivo Fibra 400/170 mb
Wirelles Xbox360 Kit.
Microsoft LifeCam Studio 1080p HD Webcam
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel / Cockpit
WDTV Live G3.
Chromecast 2
Receptacles Hubbell Hospital Grade / Leviton.
APC Power Surge Filters.
Headphone Razer Tiamat 7.1 x 2 + USB Offboard sound 7.1 Vantec.
Laptop Acer 5100 - Zmodo HD Surveilance System.
Laptop Samsung - Server + 10TB in Sabrent USB 3.0 to SATA External.
Laptop Acer E5 - I use to work almost everyday and this stay in the table until I have to grab and get out every morning.
Lacrosse Weather Station model 330-2315 Professional Weather Station
The table was made by me, is an old door of one cabinet with acrylic supports, the entire house were made using stainless steel screws.

Computer:

Asus Maximus formula x38
Quad Q6600
8GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066Mhz
Gtx770 Zotac
Zalman Fan Controler
OCZ SteathSteam 600watts
Corsair H50 Hydro Series
SanDisk SSD PLUS 480GB Solid State Drive
Wester Digital 1TB internal Hard drive
ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim 24-bit Stereo PCI Low Profile

Arcade Machine:

I used one old cabinet from a local store.
There´s a computer inside with 500GB of games.
I use Hyperspin for emulation.
There is light buttons for player 1 and 2 and one coin selector that works with 25cents of dollar =]
Over here you dont have to buy the coins, I can gave it for free.

Sound and Speakers

Home Theater 7.2 Sony Model DAV-DZ77T.
Speakers Pedestal all made by me with acrylic and old parts from music stores.

Cables and Accessories.

Hdmi Blue Jeans,
Audio - Monster Optic and Coaxial.
Signal Power Cable.
RCA Sthaca ( By Thalles ).
Belden Power Cable.
Sthaca / RCA Din.
Spikes ViaBlue / in speakers.

Here is the setup 2 / Room:

Projector Optoma HD25.
3d Vision 2 Nvidia.
HD 6TB MyBook Essential Western Digital.
Palm TX / Palm T5
Harmony Ultimate HUB.
Router ASUS AC68 ( AP MODE )
WDTV Live G3.
Blu Ray Player BDP-S590.
Receptacles Hubbell 8300.
APC power surge.
DIY Home Made Projector Screen 106''.
Electric Curtains.
Lights Lutron Maestro.
Nest Home Protect V2
Harmony Ultimate Control.

Sound and Speakers

Receiver Denon 3312.

Front Speakers - Klipsch F-2 Synergy.
Center - Klipsch Synergy C-3.
Surrounds - Klipsch B-2 Synergy.
Subwoofer - Sunfire True Signature Series TS-EQ12
ELG Speakers Support.

Cables and Accessories

Hdmi Blue Jeans.
Audio - Blue Jeans Optic and Coaxial.
RCA Sthaca DIY.
Belden Power Cable DIY.
Sthaca / RCA Din DIY.
Spikes DIY / Viablue.

thanks guys
=]


----------



## JJHCRazor

Wow! Now that's an impressive set up!!


----------



## drfouad

Bachelor hideout


----------



## Motley01

I have a bachelor pad, but it ain't nutin like hotsauce.

Here's my humble setup. I recently just moved in so I haven't had a chance to re-route/hide the wires in the living room.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I have a bachelor pad, but it ain't nutin like hotsauce.
> 
> Here's my humble setup. I recently just moved in so I haven't had a chance to re-route/hide the wires in the living room.


i'd have waited a few pages before posting after hotsauce's... lololol you still have a nice setup.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*










































































great job on the whole house hotsauce.









a suggestion for this pic... an open or enclosed [8u +] rack for the amp and other stuff..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Finally made it to Nantucket with the family. . took longer than it should have as we had to stay in bumblef*ck VA for a couple of days since my 2yr old son got sick the morning of us leaving from SweetWater, TN.
> 
> Current how the rig is setup until mid to late April when the house will be closed on and then we shall move to the summer home. . . at least I get to set up in the basement and have my own space


love the blue. match it.

blue/cool white give off a cool cold vibe. i don't like red setups. they give off hot overheating vibe..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Any advice what I can do with this setup


i'd light up the case a$ap because it has a window... and have it off the table on a stand on the right wall..

for monitors either
1, one huge monitor
2. or 2 huge monitors. i'd go with 2 huge monitors but start with one and upgrade the second one later.

i would upgrade monitors NOT thinking about the desk. the desk can always be replaced or upgraded too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Double post much man, there is an option to multi-quote. I actually only had my RGB strips in my case set to that color so I could check connections after moving it - right now it's set to a amber color. The read is easier on my eyes if I have the lights off around the rig, vs blue can be a tad harsh (hence the anti-blue light features in monitors).


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Wow! Now that's an impressive set up!!


Thanks man, I´m always working to improve and do some upgrades to the house.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Bachelor hideout


totally agree... =]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> I have a bachelor pad, but it ain't nutin like hotsauce.
> 
> Here's my humble setup. I recently just moved in so I haven't had a chance to re-route/hide the wires in the living room.


heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what a great setup, don´t worry about the messy, you should see my house when I was building everything and programming the automation, by the way we both have the same speakers, I really love these speakers and I wish Klipsch had done one center speaker with wood and not plastic, besides I did some changes in the speaker foot using one base with spikes to cut the vibration of the speaker and also I did bi-wire to get what those woofers are capable to delivery, do you have anything bad to say about these speakers? Is rare to found someone with synergy series and feedback.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job on the whole house hotsauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a suggestion for this pic... an open or enclosed [8u +] rack for the amp and other stuff..


I did one in the past but the best way to exchange temperature and heat with the house is an open rack, besides each equipment has his on ''rack'' with spikes to cancel vibrations, I attached some new photos to show how it works...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i'd have waited a few pages before posting after hotsauce's... lololol you still have a nice setup.


If you go to the youtube and hit the seach button for ''men´s cave'' you will see that I'm just a child near those guys.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Thanks man, I´m always working to improve and do some upgrades to the house.
> totally agree... =]
> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy what a great setup, don´t worry about the messy, you should see my house when I was building everything and programming the automation, by the way we both have the same speakers, I really love these speakers and I wish Klipsch had done one center speaker with wood and not plastic, besides I did some changes in the speaker foot using one base with spikes to cut the vibration of the speaker and also I did bi-wire to get what those woofers are capable to delivery, do you have anything bad to say about these speakers? Is rare to found someone with synergy series and feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did one in the past but the best way to exchange temperature and heat with the house is an open rack, besides each equipment has his on ''rack'' with spikes to cancel vibrations, I attached some new photos to show how it works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the youtube and hit the seach button for ''men´s cave'' you will see that I'm just a child near those guys.


Klipsch does make wood center channels.


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Klipsch does make wood center channels.


yah, but only for reference line.
the synergy only has center channel in plastic. I´m not complaim about the plastic because is very well build but wood could match better the rest of the set...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> yah, but only for reference line.
> the synergy only has center channel in plastic. I´m not complaim about the plastic because is very well build but wood could match better the rest of the set...


Yea i have 2 RF IIs and one RF II center.


----------



## FXformat

@Darth, new setup looks good, a lot cleaner than before..let's not clutter it up this time


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> If you want to know more about this, check this out and see how smartness one smoke alarm can be and save money / family.


Funny when I wanted to check price etc I find lots of stuff like this:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> @Darth, new setup looks good, a lot cleaner than before..let's not clutter it up this time


lol, so I need more shtuff on my desk ok


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol, so I need more shtuff on my desk ok


All the things on one's desk!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, all that stuff is packed up in storage back in Atlanta, but I did get a solder-less USB cable kit with sleeving from 1Up Keyboards. Ordered a 6ft kit and holy [email protected] it was a pain to sleeve, but I love it for my keyboard USB cable.


----------



## AdamK47

Changed some things up for my "HTPC" setup. I bought a Corsair Lapdog, Corsair K70 LUX Blue keyboard, and a Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum mouse. I'm loving this setup. I bought the Lapdog because it is wide enough to straddle the arms of the living room chair. Just like the Nerdytek CouchMaster does. No new pics of the inside of the PC though. It's the same as last time except for the RAM. It has been upgraded to 64GB.





Intel Core i7 6950X
Asus Rampage V Extreme
64GB G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4
Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
LG 16X BD-RW
Corsair Obsidian 750D case
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
Corsair AX1500i power supply
Corsair Lapdog
Corsair K70 LUX Blue keyboard
Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum mouse
Samsung 70" KU6300 display
Denon AVR-S920W receiver
Klipsch Reference speakers
Beyerdynamic DT770 Studio headphones


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Changed some things up for my "HTPC" setup. I bought a Corsair Lapdog, Corsair K70 LUX Blue keyboard, and a Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum mouse. I'm loving this setup. I bought the Lapdog because it is wide enough to straddle the arms of the living room chair. Just like the Nerdytek CouchMaster does. No new pics of the inside of the PC though. It's the same as last time except for the RAM. It has been upgraded to 64GB.
> 
> Intel Core i7 6950X
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 64GB G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4
> Two Nvidia Pascal Titan X in SLI
> 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD
> Three 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in 6TB RAID-0
> 10TB Seagate Enterprise 7200RPM HDD
> LG 16X BD-RW
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate cooler
> Corsair AX1500i power supply
> Corsair Lapdog
> Corsair K70 LUX Blue keyboard
> Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum mouse
> Samsung 70" KU6300 display
> Denon AVR-S920W receiver
> Klipsch Reference speakers
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Studio headphones


have the same mouse, it is epic!


----------



## becks

My modest ongoing "project" corner










Spoiler: Old!











Spoiler: New!










Spoiler: Cable management


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Funny when I wanted to check price etc I find lots of stuff like this:


oh dont worry about it, the first generation of nest had some problems but in v2 is all solved...







:thumb:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well since there is a 42" tv in the bedroom in the house we're currently staying in I needed a place to throw the 32" Samsung, good thing there was room on my desk (Other than thinking of swapping the 32 and the 24's position on the desk (even though I mainly game on the 24" for now). I can say it does make me want a 32-34" 1440p monitor more.


----------



## hertz9753

Darth only a calendar on the wall? Are you getting old like me or only allowed one nail and no tape?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol no all my banners are in storage back in Atlanta so nothing to really pin up


----------



## dogsofwar909




----------



## Eze2kiel

__
https://flic.kr/p/TU8XUr



__
https://flic.kr/p/TU8YaM


----------



## mtrx

Bit of an update, went for a more minimalist approach with this screen.


----------



## StonewaII

This is just something I threw together one day when I got bored.

Twins Never Looked So Good.

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K
MSI Titanium Z270 Mobo
Corsair DDR4 24GB
Samsung EVO 960 NVME 500GB SSD
Gigabyte GTX1080 Water Cooled
AlphaCool OCool 480mm Radiatior
Thermaltake D5 Pump and Resevior



http://imgur.com/EOZEY


----------



## Johnatan8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonewaII*
> 
> This is just something I threw together one day when I got bored.
> 
> Twins Never Looked So Good.
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K
> MSI Titanium Z270 Mobo
> Corsair DDR4 24GB
> Samsung EVO 960 NVME 500GB SSD
> Gigabyte GTX1080 Water Cooled
> AlphaCool OCool 480mm Radiatior
> Thermaltake D5 Pump and Resevior
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EOZEY


If this was when you were bored...







... What do you do with all of these boxes?


----------



## StonewaII

BUILD FORTS!!!!


----------



## maltamonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonewaII*


What is going on with the fireplace and doors?


----------



## StonewaII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maltamonk*
> 
> What is going on with the fireplace and doors?
> 
> Gun safe behind the left door, PS4, XBOX, and Multimedia PC hooked up to TV that is mounted over the fireplace


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just set my 32" back up:


----------



## DrFreeman35

Recent pics of setup, not much going on. After seeing some of the amazing setups in here, I have some improvements to make.

Not great pics, and messy from work....


Spoiler: JiX


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maltamonk*
> 
> What is going on with the fireplace and doors?


he goes through the door and is in a movie... obviously


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Bit of an update, went for a more minimalist approach with this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ]




how you liking that monitor? I am absolutely loving mine Glad I got I cannot fault it.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> how you liking that monitor? I am absolutely loving mine Glad I got I cannot fault it.


I really like it! Had a 30" Dell before this so the jump to 38" wasn't that massive, just extra space on sides which does help a ton with editing.

The stand could be better, but I can fix that with a third party desk mount.


----------



## ClownAssassin




----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I really like it! Had a 30" Dell before this so the jump to 38" wasn't that massive, just extra space on sides which does help a ton with editing.
> 
> The stand could be better, but I can fix that with a third party desk mount.


I think I seen that issue in a review But I don't have that problem my desk basically is extremely sturdy so it will take an earthquake to get the stand to wobble a bit


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Deeptek

Added a PG348Q to my work space.



Edit: I wasnt going to get one of these monitors but one showed up on Newegg as open box.. At -$300 I was willing to test the waters because of their return policy.

Im totally suprised. The monitor didnt come in the original box and the foam was broke to hell when I opened the box. I for sure thought that it was going to be something that I had to RMA. To my suprise there is close to no backlight bleed and 0 dead pixels. I really lucked out.

After gaming on it today and using it for productivity with my workflow I can say that its worth the price that I paid and I am confident with my purchase now.


----------



## dogsofwar909

Not actually super bothered by the wires in the background. Toooooo clean gives me light anxiety, lol.


----------



## Charles1

Really have not posted in a while, since I moved here we go. Stage and not staged pics


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charles1*
> 
> Really have not posted in a while, since I moved here we go. Stage and not staged pics


Why'd you not let cat sit for the staged pic?


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charles1*
> 
> Really have not posted in a while, since I moved here we go. Stage and not staged pics


You must be doing some serious dust wiping there with all that glass









Nice setup


----------



## Charles1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> You must be doing some serious dust wiping there with all that glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup


Tell me about it, its an every week chore plus the cat hair.


----------



## TUFinside

Oh ! i posted this on the 'post a pic of your setup' but why not posting here as well, currently debating on how to improve that setup.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Oh ! i posted this on the 'post a pic of your setup' but why not posting here as well, currently debating on how to improve that setup.


Bigger monitor!


----------



## dentnvr6

currently, but since i almost live in here, it's a constant work in progress:


----------



## Bearink

Nice setup ! I was wondering what is that circle light on the corner of your desk it looks great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnvr6*
> 
> currently, but since i almost live in here, it's a constant work in progress:


----------



## Streetdragon

i finaly made it in out of my parents place! yeah^^



first i wanted my case on the table but somehow i have not enough space^^

but im happy hot is now


----------



## DarthBaggins

Got moved into the new house, set my rig up only to find out the desk I chose to use has been in my Dad's best friend's family since the late 1800's lol (nice writing desk though) and he just refinished it.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Got moved into the new house, set my rig up only to find out the desk I chose to use has been in my Dad's best friend's family since the late 1800's lol (nice writing desk though) and he just refinished it.


great desk, tinnyyyy for the amount of stuff on it. i'd imagine turning to the right on long gaming sessions would suck after a few hours..


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Got moved into the new house, set my rig up only to find out the desk I chose to use has been in my Dad's best friend's family since the late 1800's lol (nice writing desk though) and he just refinished it.


It's a crime to put a PC on such a beautiful furniture...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was very careful putting my equipment on it, I know the work it took to refinish the writing desk. I am planning on building something for me to use instead

Also started on sticker bombing my QuickFire TK:


**Update** worked at it a bit more today too:


----------



## Deeptek

New chair! Good riddance DxRacer!


----------



## the9quad

New desk, kind of got messed up in shipping so they gave it to me for free. Anyway, here is my new computer area, very Anti-RGB and un-gamery and I love it:


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chair! Good riddance DxRacer!


This chair is EPIC ! (never understood racing chair for PC !)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which chair is that? trying to find something more comfortable then what I've been having to use.


----------



## Deeptek

Its an iOO Eurotech..

Here is a link -> http://www.thehumansolution.com/raynor-eurotech-ioo-chair-with-headrest.html


----------



## drfouad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chair! Good riddance DxRacer!


Whats wrong with DX Racer chairs?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Whats wrong with DX Racer chairs?


Kind of silly looking for an adult would be my guess.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've had a real racing seat as a game chair (Sparco Sprint) and loved it, but yeah want something more professional and ergo chairs fit that


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Kind of silly looking for an adult would be my guess.


Vroooommmm !!


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Whats wrong with DX Racer chairs?


After spending 15 years on a computer I need a chair to support my back properly. I want it to work how intended in 20 years. Dx Racer offers no real lumbar support except that little cushion. Behind that cushion its just a flat plank which offers no support.

I'm just speaking personally and am happy I have an ergonomic chair now.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> After spending 15 years on a computer I need a chair to support my back properly. I want it to work how intended in 20 years. Dx Racer offers no real lumbar support except that little cushion. Behind that cushion its just a flat plank which offers no support.
> 
> I'm just speaking personally and am happy I have an ergonomic chair now.


Deeptek's experience reflects my own. I got some Herman Miller office chairs 11 years ago and they are still going strong. Use them every day, probably best computer related buy I ever made. Before that I would get cheaper USD100-200 dollar chairs (Ikea etc) which typically lasted for 2-3 years only, were not even half as comfortable and had other issues such as cheap wheels that left marks on my hardwood floors.

Everyone who cares about their health should seriously consider getting a high quality ergonomic chair. Herman Miller Mirra with all the options and polymer back is my personal favourite.


----------



## Deeptek

I would of loved to get a Steelcase or Herman Miller. That will be my next purchase when I upgrade in a few years.


----------



## Alpina 7

re-did my loop cut out a good 8-10" of hose. looks much better. also changed from pastel to aurora 2... we shall see how it holds up. im happy with it so far..



this is before....

and after














let me know what you guys think


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> re-did my loop cut out a good 8-10" of hose. looks much better. also changed from pastel to aurora 2... we shall see how it holds up. im happy with it so far..
> 
> 
> 
> this is before....
> 
> and after
> 
> let me know what you guys think


pretty sure ths is a computer room pics thread...lol. there is soooooo much tubing on that watercooled rig man. have you looked at some metal fittings? you could cut the amount of tubing in half and save your pump alot of work trying to move all that coolant around.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> pretty sure ths is a computer pics thread...lol. there is soooooo much tubing on that watercooled rig man. have you looked at some metal fittings? you could cut the amount of tubing in half and save your pump alot of work trying to move all that coolant around.


I'm no watercooling expert, but yes, i would rethink the tubing route to be optimal, and add the GPU to the loop.

PS: OMG, it's insane how much i love PCs


----------



## Alpina 7

Yea I agree. I'm waiting on a second 980Ti then I'm going to change to gpu blocks and hard tubing


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea I agree. I'm waiting on a second 980Ti then I'm going to change to gpu blocks and hard tubing


Good luck and don't be shy to ask people on the relevant threads on OCN.

Peace !


----------



## Yukss

nothing special


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> re-did my loop cut out a good 8-10" of hose. looks much better. also changed from pastel to aurora 2... we shall see how it holds up. im happy with it so far..
> 
> this is before....
> 
> and after
> 
> let me know what you guys think


Just becareful although aurora 2 is better than aurora 1, it's meant for showcasing and not 24/7 usage.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonewaII*
> 
> This is just something I threw together one day when I got bored.
> 
> Twins Never Looked So Good.
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K
> MSI Titanium Z270 Mobo
> Corsair DDR4 24GB
> Samsung EVO 960 NVME 500GB SSD
> Gigabyte GTX1080 Water Cooled
> AlphaCool OCool 480mm Radiatior
> Thermaltake D5 Pump and Resevior
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EOZEY


looks awesome, but.. WHY ? i mean.. purpouse of 2 same exact build ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think His & Hers was the goal behind this lol


----------



## becks

LAN party man!!!!!!!!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think His & Hers was the goal behind this lol


Yeah kinda love setup


----------



## Calibos

Its the 21st Century people!

Could be a His & His or a Her & Her setup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nothing wrong at all with a couple's setup. Our place has two Obutto R3volution setups, plus another more traditional desk (that I've completely taken over all 16' of for benching and various other hobbies).

My biggest curiosity is why the TN panel over the IPS...







(although with just the one monitor each I suspect they don't have to deal with the same problems hubby and I do with ours)


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> nothing special


you dont need anything special with a rig like that....i could stare at it for days.... Minimal and clean desk space. I like it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Its the 21st Century people!
> 
> Could be a His & His or a Her & Her setup.


I think that was inferred, don't always have to spell it out for everyone


----------



## immortalkings

Well just a quick photo of my new room set up.. i'm just exited and took a quick capture of it.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immortalkings*
> 
> Well just a quick photo of my new room set up.. i'm just exited and took a quick capture of it.


Looks real nice, you have a reason to be excited about it.

PS never knew they did those wedding albums in NA, thought it was an Asian thing


----------



## InsideJob

Here's my humble abode. Side by side setup with my girlfriend








Recently upgraded to Ryzen figured I'd share here









I have 3 monitors again since this photo. But you can see the mini fridge we have separating the setups.




Here's how my area looks as of today with the nice addition of the green accent light over the keyboard and mouse area.


----------



## hertz9753

So much Kawasaki green.







Twitter keeps asking if I know you because I have an account that I don't use. I did see the picture of you with Axi when I got an email.


----------



## InsideJob

Well if you ever start using the account hit that follow button and I'll hit it back


----------



## peter2k

been moving my desk around
was the kids room

but expecting a second one in a few months
so moved the kids room to a bigger one









finally had time to tidy up
hide cables


















still thinking about what to do about the nick nack corner
can't really put anything close for kids to grab









would fit a tv too

hmm








but then I might rather go 34" 21:9 display instead

the CPU's are all the ones I've used over the years
though as a dad of (soon) 2 kids the i5's are not part of it (sold those)

AMD still missing
no time yet


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*


Love it! always wanted to do something with "old parts" on wall this is inspiring...


----------



## mAs81

New htpc at the gf's place


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> you dont need anything special with a rig like that....i could stare at it for days.... Minimal and clean desk space. I like it.


hey i apreciate your comment, thanks.


----------



## immortalkings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Looks real nice, you have a reason to be excited about it.
> 
> PS never knew they did those wedding albums in NA, thought it was an Asian thing


i was thinking of submitting my setup to techsource and randomfrankp.. i hope my setup would be recognize when i got a better camera and a nicer angle of it.

and about the wedding albums.. in NA? and yes i'm asian and came from philippines


----------



## DRKreiger

A little messy. and doubles as a bedroom/office. working from home and such




just finished my hard tubing build, and added the mono block tube amps.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Kind of silly looking for an adult would be my guess.


Next you'll tell me my racecar bed is "silly for an adult" too.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Next you'll tell me my racecar bed is "silly for an adult" too.


Racecar bed yes.... Racecar DESK we might be on to something... Carbon Fiber Frame front end of a Lambo or Ferrari or Puganni. Desktop where the dash would be with Italian leather accents and drawer covers. The Glove box is a Mini Fridge. Working headlights and a button with the engine revving noise of the car played through a built in high end audio system... I could only dream!


----------



## TUFinside

lulz at the 2 previous comments !


----------



## HITTI




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> A little messy. and doubles as a bedroom/office. working from home and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished my hard tubing build, and added the mono block tube amps.


That Garage1217 amp looks so tiny by comparison! Oh wait, it isn't by them... Which amp is it out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That Garage1217 amp looks so tiny by comparison! Oh wait, it isn't by them... Which amp is it out of sheer curiosity?


Lmao, that was my first thought too. "When did G1217 make a dual tube amp?"


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.divertech.com/antiquesl.html

Maybe you guys can find the amps in there.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That Garage1217 amp looks so tiny by comparison! Oh wait, it isn't by them... Which amp is it out of sheer curiosity?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Lmao, that was my first thought too. "When did G1217 make a dual tube amp?"


The amps are Antique Sound Labs Wave 8 mono blocks. I have another one in the early stages of rehab, and modification. A juke box amp out of a '64 Rockola Capri 14. That one is 30 watts a channel. I have plans to re case/chassis it, and add a USB DAC with fiber optic, and a headphone port. I know I know, this is OCN, not Head-Fi. But after demoing some tube amps and decent speakers I just could not resist.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The amps are Antique Sound Labs Wave 8 mono blocks. I have another one in the early stages of rehab, and modification. A juke box amp out of a '64 Rockola Capri 14. That one is 30 watts a channel. I have plans to re case/chassis it, and add a USB DAC with fiber optic, and a headphone port. I know I know, this is OCN, not Head-Fi. But after demoing some tube amps and decent speakers I just could not resist.


I was referring to the tiny little dual tube headphone amp







^_^;


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was referring to the tiny little dual tube headphone amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^;


AAAHHH. That is a self built 6AK5 Pre-amp. using 6N1P-EB Russian tubes. Gives a great sound stage to almost any system. use it with my phone and it is night and day.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*


for a split second i thought you were using your ironing board as a table for your pc....on a closer inspection i'm incorrect...


----------



## kjrayo18

Here's my small setup!


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Here's my small setup!


So So clean..... very nice man. color coordinating your keyboard as well is total dedication


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> In a few weeks I'm moving for the first time in 8 years. Will finally have my own office/computer room, instead of a desk in the living room. We're buying the new place instead of renting so i can do whatever i want. I'm SO excited.


Owning my own place has really put expenditures into perspective. I've gone from, yeah I'll get a custom oak desk, to, yeah maybe I'll get something from Ikea if I ever have money ever again.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Owning my own place has really put expenditures into perspective. I've gone from, yeah I'll get a custom oak desk, to, yeah maybe I'll get something from Ikea if I ever have money ever again.


I hear ya, the other thing is at least you get your own room for stuff. I cant get my 21 yr old twins to move out!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Owning my own place has really put expenditures into perspective. I've gone from, yeah I'll get a custom oak desk, to, yeah maybe I'll get something from Ikea if I ever have money ever again.


Wow. IKEA!!!!! I want something new. But I settle for any used furniture i can find and try to fix it up.

2 kids and a wife, 1 income. yeaaaaaaahhh I don't get new anything. LOL. But the 2nd hand stuff that can be had for very little, will surprise you


----------



## EpicPie

Haven't posted here in a while, thought I would share my updated setup!











http://imgur.com/zQXkV


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while, thought I would share my updated setup!


Nice! What speakers are those?

P.S. Like the hat.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while, thought I would share my updated setup!


Is that silver thing a macbook or a folder? My eyes....they cannot tell.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Nice! What speakers are those?
> 
> P.S. Like the hat.


Yamaha HS5, Polk Audio 12" sub below the desk.

Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Is that silver thing a macbook or a folder? My eyes....they cannot tell.


Macbook


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Did some re-arranging of some minor stuff and general cleaning. Plus haven't taken many pics with the new GPU.


----------



## EpicPie

nice setup


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Owning my own place has really put expenditures into perspective. I've gone from, yeah I'll get a custom oak desk, to, yeah maybe I'll get something from Ikea if I ever have money ever again.


lol it could be worse could be a student thinking how can I make a desk out of pallets and bricks


----------



## longroadtrip

Got bored, thought I would rework the man cave...Still have to hang pictures and touch-up paint...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Got bored, thought I would rework the man cave...Still have to hang pictures and touch-up paint...


If you epoxy painted the floor... that would be the final touch


----------



## TheBadBull

You did a garage conversion? Where do you keep the car(s)?


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> If you epoxy painted the floor... that would be the final touch


Yeah, the building is about 30 years old, so the concrete needs a little bit of work before I can do any kind of treatment. It is on the list eventually.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> You did a garage conversion? Where do you keep the car(s)?


I have several garages to store my cars.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Racecar bed yes.... Racecar DESK we might be on to something... Carbon Fiber Frame front end of a Lambo or Ferrari or Puganni. Desktop where the dash would be with Italian leather accents and drawer covers. The Glove box is a Mini Fridge. Working headlights and a button with the engine revving noise of the car played through a built in high end audio system... I could only dream!


Have you begun construction?


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Deeptek's experience reflects my own. I got some Herman Miller office chairs 11 years ago and they are still going strong. Use them every day, probably best computer related buy I ever made. Before that I would get cheaper USD100-200 dollar chairs (Ikea etc) which typically lasted for 2-3 years only, were not even half as comfortable and had other issues such as cheap wheels that left marks on my hardwood floors.
> 
> Everyone who cares about their health should seriously consider getting a high quality ergonomic chair. Herman Miller Mirra with all the options and polymer back is my personal favourite.


lol just looked these chairs up, they are like $1100+ in my country. Surely you can get a good chair for less than that...


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> lol just looked these chairs up, they are like $1100+ in my country. Surely you can get a good chair for less than that...


Check out Ergohuman. They are 3/4 as good for 1/3to1/2 the price. I have two of them go ing strong. 1 of them is 6-7 yrs old daily use 3-5hr a day and no sign of wearing out. Herman Miller are better and I have used them at my work before but like you could not justify it from home


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> lol just looked these chairs up, they are like $1100+ in my country. Surely you can get a good chair for less than that...


Yeah, could get a chair for less but like I said, these Herman Miller chairs last forever. I was able to get a showroom model with all the options for like USD750. But would be happy to spend $1100 on one if needed. I understand that if you are on a budget you would get something cheaper, but in the long term these chairs are definitely great value for money (unlike a custom loop







) Resale value on a Herman Miller chair is probably pretty high too.


----------



## Vipu

I got Herman milled chair (used) for around 400€ a bit over 1 year ago, it was used for about 5 years before that I think.
The rubber wheels are breaking and like half of the rubber is gone now, it doesnt REALLY matter, just harder to roll around.

I have definitely sitted on better chairs than Herman millers Aeron and when I get a lot of extra cash im gonna get something else (Kab probably, 1000-1500€, best chair I have ever sat on).
But that is very distant dream still.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quick pic of my setup!


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quick pic of my setup!


Are those razer gaming pads actually useful? I'm an FPS player but cant see the point unless your an MMO player of some kind, Is that just me?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Are those razer gaming pads actually useful? I'm an FPS player but cant see the point unless your an MMO player of some kind, Is that just me?


Short answer as both someone who owns an Orbweaver and a FPS player myself... No. They are too expensive for the novelty. The advantage in my experience is it brings your arms closer together like a 10keyless keyboard but more so. They also have a few extra assignable functions due to the 8way pad but I only use 2 directions max because it's to small and hard to accurately use. In addition it shows as an extra peripheral so you can't keep a Xbox controller attached for flying planes in games like Battlefield. I have taken it off my PC all together and only use it with a mouse connected to a XIM4 on my PS4. Don't waste the $$


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Are those razer gaming pads actually useful? I'm an FPS player but cant see the point unless your an MMO player of some kind, Is that just me?


I live by it for PC gaming, and converted a few friends over, I find it way more comfortable then a keyboard and have way more controls at my fingers with less movement compared to a keyboard.

I will admit its a tad pricey but highly worth it Imo.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Are those razer gaming pads actually useful? I'm an FPS player but cant see the point unless your an MMO player of some kind, Is that just me?


I have one and love it! Way worth the money in my opinion.

I used to use the Logitech one, the Razor one is for sure better.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I have one and love it! Way worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> I used to use the Logitech one, the Razor one is for sure better.


Agree, I have an old Razer Nostronomo and use it for every game I play, even if the game only requires a handful of keys. The palm rest, and the ergonomics of the keys themselves (shape/layout) is really nice and its very hard to go back to using the keyboard once you get used to it. Making a profile for a game only takes 2-5 minutes. I personally don't use fancy stuff like macros etc, but that is possible too. Play a wide range of games on them, anything from The Division/Payday to Total War and Starcraft


----------



## AMOCO

My online racing setup


----------



## ChiTownButcher

These are old photos of the race rig but here you go. It holds 3x24" made of 3 pieces that separate into the monitor section, the wheel/pedal section and the chair section for storage in a closet. The chair is from a 2001 Toyota Celica. Its all made from PVC, Steel and Wood.


----------



## hertz9753

How did the PVC hold up when you crashed?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> How did the PVC hold up when you crashed?


100% Awesome. It's ROCK SOLID. I can turn Force Feedback up to 100% with a T500rs and it still doesn't flex. That said you have to close the right PVC pipe. In the U.S. there are 2 brands of PVC at home depot. JW Eagle and Charlotte. The Charlotte brand is MUCH stiffer. Also when I built it I engineered some pretension into it and several points where it's cross based or framed. I made it 3 pieces so that the dash section sits upright in the T section just in front if the chair and the 3 monitor locks into the dash or can be kept off to slide the chair/dash in front of the TV for console racers.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Got bored, thought I would rework the man cave...Still have to hang pictures and touch-up paint...


having your workbench and tools right there certainly helps with building or modding your stuff









very nice and tidy


----------



## Robilar

Really enjoying the new monitor. Big improvement over my original Z35.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> Are those razer gaming pads actually useful? I'm an FPS player but cant see the point unless your an MMO player of some kind, Is that just me?


I used to use (is that correct? 0_o!) the Razer Nostromo in all kind of games and was great, even I had a profile for Word with macros for copy, paste, etc, profile on Corel and in another softwares, I stop using it when buy my mech kbrd and come on, in Mexico we say "When you try the good, nor the regular you like", I didn't want to keep playing with membrane keys, jejeje, but the Orbweaver with mechanical Keys is so freaking expensive TT_TT


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I used to use (is that correct? 0_o!) the Razer Nostromo in all kind of games and was great, even I had a profile for Word with macros for copy, paste, etc, profile on Corel and in another softwares, I stop using it when buy my mech kbrd and come on, in Mexico we say "When you try the good, nor the regular you like", I didn't want to keep playing with membrane keys, jejeje, but the Orbweaver with mechanical Keys is so freaking expensive TT_TT


And the price is my point. It's $130+ (and yes I was stupid and bought one). But for that price you can buy a top quality mechanical keyboard AND a High End gaming mouse or AAA game. I wish the Orbweave actually had ythe joystick of the Nostromo. At least with that you could map and use 4 functions to. The Orbweaver is so small with 8 mechanical switch directions on it that its pretty much only good for "upish" and "downish" with any sense of reliable known activation. If it were $50 I would say it's a nice novelty but at $130+ I was stupid for wasting the money in my humble and now more emptied wallet opinion


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Really enjoying the new monitor. Big improvement over my original Z35.


As someone who has OCD about cables, this space makes me very happy. Excellent cable management. My only suggestion is to drill the holes for your keyboard & mouse to go completely "wireless", Other than that very very very nice setup.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> As someone who has OCD about cables, this space makes me very happy. Excellent cable management. My only suggestion is to drill the holes for your keyboard & mouse to go completely "wireless", Other than that very very very nice setup.


Me too!









I am planning on doing that as well. That's part of why I built a wood housing box that my case sits inside (well and to get it up off the floor as well, plus the box has rolling casters). The box allowed me to have all the rear wires covered (by metal mesh in this case).

I had ordered the Lian Li DK-04X Desk at one point but realized it is simply too small a desktop area for my needs.Plus I don't really need a sit/stand desk, I just liked having the PC built in. I may build a custom glass top desk at some point. My last custom desk was much simpler (and now sits in my daughter's room).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/20170615_085501_zpskr0xbbeb.jpg.html


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> having your workbench and tools right there certainly helps with building or modding your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice and tidy


and the space to breakdance...


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> And the price is my point. It's $130+ (and yes I was stupid and bought one). But for that price you can buy a top quality mechanical keyboard AND a High End gaming mouse or AAA game. I wish the Orbweave actually had ythe joystick of the Nostromo. At least with that you could map and use 4 functions to. The Orbweaver is so small with 8 mechanical switch directions on it that its pretty much only good for "upish" and "downish" with any sense of reliable known activation. If it were $50 I would say it's a nice novelty but at $130+ I was stupid for wasting the money in my humble and now more emptied wallet opinion


I really don't think was an stupid purchase, I mean, I really want to go back at play with one of that things xD, but, as you say, when I put on a balance the amount of things that I can buy for the price of that thing, is something hard to buy


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Here's my current setup:*



Quote:


> ASUS PB279Q 4k 60hz Monitor | Triple ASUS MG279Q 1440P 144hz Monitors | Ergotech Triple Monitor Mount with Telescoping Arms & Extension Pole | Case Labs Mercury S5 | ASUS X99M-WS Motherboard | Intel i7 5820K | Corsair 16GB 3000mhz DDR4 Vengeance LPX | Crossfire AMD Fury X | EK, Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Primochill, Bitspower Watercooling Gear | Topre Realforce RGB | Zowie EC1A | Zowie GTX Mousepad | Rode NT-USB Mic | Klipsch RP-15M Book shelf Speakers | Denon AVR Reciever | Schiit Stack: Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2 Uber | Beyerdynamic DT990 250 ohm Headphones




Quote:


> Razer Blade 2017




Quote:


> SCHIIT Stack: Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber | Beyerdynamic DT990 250 ohms headphones | HyperX Pulsefire FPS Mouse




Quote:


> HTC VIVE | Sennsheiser HD598 SE Headphones




Quote:


> All Fight Stick Chassis | Brook Universal Fighting Board | Paradise Arcade Kaimana LED Board | Paradise Arcade MX Cherry Brown Button Conversion




Quote:


> Fanatec CSW V2 | Fanatec XBox One Universal Wheel Hub | Nard-Personal Grintas 330mm Rim | Fanatec CSP V3 | Fanatec CS Shifter | Fanatec CS Handbrake | RSeat RS1 Frame | Recaro Pole Position | Buttkicker Mini-LFE (2x) | Beringer iNuke 1000DSP | DSD Black MaX II 2014


----------



## hertz9753

I got lost with all of the quotes without links...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I got lost with all of the quotes without links...


LOL. yea....


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *Here's my current setup:*


----------



## Barefooter

Yeah nice monitor set up


----------



## Panickypress

This is my setup...
Extra sheets over the curtains (with undefined stains). 10 year old Ikea table, that I painted red. Chair is from a 94 Range rover classic welded on to a dumpster found office chair bottom part


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well there's a reliable use for a R.Rover lol.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress*
> 
> This is my setup...
> Extra sheets over the curtains (with undefined stains). 10 year old Ikea table, that I painted red. Chair is from a 94 Range rover classic welded on to a dumpster found office chair bottom part


I considered building such a chair with a Chrysler passenger seat we have from our old voyage. Just don't know how to pull it of. I break every chair I get


----------



## Panickypress

Range rover makes the best gaming chairs


----------



## DarthBaggins

Much better than their vehicles (US wise) lol, need to send a email to them telling them to market and sell office chairs instead. .


----------



## Remix65

i recently bought an ipad air 2 for $20 from a garage sale and was learning it and looked on this site/subscriptions and accidentally hit the replies on another thread and saw it shows the top posters in a thread. hit this thread and saw i was top poster by far lolol. i haven't posted in this thread frequently in 2-3 yrs. when i did i did it to get ideas from other rooms. and of course appreciate other ocn rooms.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh, hey look, my name is on there too. I'll eventually post my computer area on here, it's just I keep changing it and the living room itself so it's always in this weird state of change mixed with chaos. Organized chaos.


----------



## Gunfire

Wow, didn't realize I've posted that much in here lol.

I'll have to do an updated pic as well, has probably been a few years..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Wow, didn't realize I've posted that much in here lol.
> 
> I'll have to do an updated pic as well, has probably been a few years..


when I did folks didn't have LED lights yet lol. Back then 1440p crossover monitors were hot, i7 3770k era..
we got fire by rubbing 2 sticks and the wheel wasn't invented yet lolol.. I think troll posts like these added to my count lololol...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh, hey look, my name is on there too. I'll eventually post my computer area on here, it's just I keep changing it and the living room itself so it's always in this weird state of change mixed with chaos. Organized chaos.


I think that's a sentiment many share on here, including me. I'd love to post my set up and holy crap has my office changed since I last posted... Maybe 100 times? Haha


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I think that's a sentiment many share on here, including me. I'd love to post my set up and holy crap has my office changed since I last posted... Maybe 100 times? Haha


it's like taking a selfie. just do it to do it... doesn't have to be perfect. plus it encourages you to clean up lol


----------



## w-moffatt

New home, so new office setup. Moved to a smaller place so need to share the office with the wife. Luckily she was happy with a corner and i got the rest


----------



## AsusFan30

I just moved into my new house, in Japan, and got my Man Cave somewhat organized. I am very proud of my accomplishments when I was in the Navy, so that is why it is on display.







[/URL]


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


dat asus panel


----------



## DarthBaggins

Watching Fast & Furious too lol


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


My ankels hurt looking at your desk.


----------



## AsusFan30

My feet go on top of the bottom, not under.lol


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

That still doesn't sound comfortable.


----------



## AsusFan30

It is perfect for someone of my Height. (5'9").


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi guys, my new deskroom. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi guys, my new deskroom. Enjoy!!!


What mouse pad is that ?


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi guys, my new deskroom. Enjoy!!!


soooo cleannnn, nice setup man


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What mouse pad is that ?


Is a CM Swift rx xl man. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> soooo cleannnn, nice setup man


Very Thanks my friend.


----------



## AsusFan30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetdragon

more gpus than a retail-seller in my city


----------



## AsusFan30

I had (4) 1080 Ti, (4) 1080, (2) 1070, and one 1050 Ti. I sold almost everything. I just have the 1070's left, until I get my new PC, then thise are gone also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elzhi




----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Very simple and clean looking. Like it!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Link to wallpaper ? What's resolutions doesn it come in!?


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


unsure whats better, the setup or the photos!


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Very simple and clean looking. Like it!


thanks !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Link to wallpaper ? What's resolutions doesn it come in!?


i don't remember where i found it exactly so i uploaded it -


http://imgur.com/zFDWX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> unsure whats better, the setup or the photos!


thanks


----------



## drfouad

Thanks to the forums here, I decided to get rid of my dxracer chair and got myself an ergohuman chair and I love it.
Thanks guys


----------



## Davey85

Just finished moving into a new place n got the pc/lounge room setup. Just need to finish doing some cable management under the desk n should be all ready to got. Now to wait for the internet to be setup.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Thanks to the forums here, I decided to get rid of my dxracer chair and got myself an ergohuman chair and I love it.
> Thanks guys


You've become an adult!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You've become an adult!


Lol too funny.

On another note, we recently got an IKEA counter top and made an 8' (2.4m) computer desk in the basement. Now we're looking for chair(s) for the desk. Does anyone know of white, good looking desk chairs? Ergo preferred but unfortunately looks trump function here... Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Lol too funny.
> 
> On another note, we recently got an IKEA counter top and made an 8' (2.4m) computer desk in the basement. Now we're looking for chair(s) for the desk. Does anyone know of white, good looking desk chairs? Ergo preferred but unfortunately looks trump function here... Thanks!


SteelCase Leap with headrest is a nice chair... Kind of pricy though.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> SteelCase Leap with headrest is a nice chair... Kind of pricy though.


Ah looks nice, thank you!


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Lol too funny.
> 
> On another note, we recently got an IKEA counter top and made an 8' (2.4m) computer desk in the basement. Now we're looking for chair(s) for the desk. Does anyone know of white, good looking desk chairs? Ergo preferred but unfortunately looks trump function here... Thanks!


Herman Miller Mirra 2. You can choose from a wid range of colours and options. One of best looking ergo chairs imho


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Smappee UPDATE.
> 
> This is the electric panel of the house, everything were made by hand and with Siemens products for best quality, I use one sand fuse for setup 1 and another one for setup 2, that´s filter the noise from power surge and delivery clean energy for the entire house, also it has DPS for rain lighting protection, two grounds, even for the cable TV and telephone line, all the receptacles are hospital grade, kitchen receptacles are waterproof, it has one Smappee to monitor the power surge for the entire house, it´s an awesome product:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The entire post on page -> http://www.overclock.net/t/201467/official-computer-room-pics/39630#post_25970998
> 
> thanks guys
> =]


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Herman Miller Mirra 2. You can choose from a wid range of colours and options. One of best looking ergo chairs imho


Oh nice, I'll take a look! Good finds everyone, thank you!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ah looks nice, thank you!


If you have a place with a showroom nearby that carries SteelCase or Herman Miller I'd definitely recommend stopping by one, as they can be nice to actually try them out in person. It's how I found out about the Leap in the first place... Now it's just a case of saving up for one two for our place (I'll have to go through an actual vendor instead of Amazon because I want SteelCase's pumpkin (name of the colour swatch) fabric on mine)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you have a place with a showroom nearby that carries SteelCase or Herman Miller I'd definitely recommend stopping by one, as they can be nice to actually try them out in person. It's how I found out about the Leap in the first place... Now it's just a case of saving up for one two for our place (I'll have to go through an actual vendor instead of Amazon because I want SteelCase's pumpkin (name of the colour swatch) fabric on mine)


I know where a few are in Atlanta









Seems my desks are shrinking this year lol. Moved to the next house for the summer and this is the best option I could find in the house.


----------



## Sgsi5512

I couldn't be bothered to buy a desk.







Messy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know where a few are in Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems my desks are shrinking this year lol. Moved to the next house for the summer and this is the best option I could find in the house.


My desk grew (from an Obutto R3volution to an 8' Ikea countertop based one), but I'm still figuring out where I'll be putting everything so haven't really taken any pics. Nvidia surround is a nice touch though, at least for some games - HOTS it's kind of annoying to have the side monitor power lights slowly blinking, but such is life.

As for SteelCase, my nearest dealer is about a ten minute walk from home,and I know they have good coffee, so wandering over there could be rather detrimental to my wallet to say the least. Gotta take care of a few other things before getting the sexy chairs though...


----------



## Deacon

Well just finishing a small remodling of my office, still need to paint some parts of the walls, but here some pics:


----------



## SDBolts619

Okay, that's pretty damn sweet. Makes my space look positively pedestrian...


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Okay, that's pretty damn sweet. Makes my space look positively pedestrian...


Well I always say, as long as you feel comfortable, that's all that matters, I blame my setup on OCD....Cheers


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Well I always say, as long as you feel comfortable, that's all that matters, I blame my setup on OCD....Cheers


^^^^ THis....100% Accurate. my OCD for cable management keeps me up at night...


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Love the audio setup, along with everything else quite frankly. What headphones are you using, if any?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi guys, my new deskroom. Enjoy!!!


How did you do the wall art? Is that a large vinyl sticker with transparent backing or simply painted via stencil?


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Love the audio setup, along with everything else quite frankly. What headphones are you using, if any?
> How did you do the wall art? Is that a large vinyl sticker with transparent backing or simply painted via stencil?


Yes man, Sticker with transparent backing, ok?
Very Thanks. Hugs.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


that pc is too beautiful to be on the floor. it should be displayed on the wall like an expensive oil painting.

i'm disturbed and angered seeing that on the floor lol. i don't even care about the reasons of why it could be temporarily on the floor.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, yeah normally it always sits on a desk but in this case the table I'm using can't support the case. But soon enough I'll be switching out to a CaseLabs BH8 or HexGear R40.


----------



## Robilar

I love the look of the Thermaltake wall mount case and seriously considered it. But then I looked at my layout and realized the case would be at ear level right beside me... System is way too noisy (especially the 1080Ti) for me to be able to tolerate that much noise. I built a wood case with wheels and put my case inside it to keep it off the floor and add more sound reduction.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do love the LianLi PC-06sx


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I love the look of the Thermaltake wall mount case and seriously considered it. But then I looked at my layout and realized the case would be at ear level right beside me... System is way too noisy (especially the 1080Ti) for me to be able to tolerate that much noise. I built a wood case with wheels and put my case inside it to keep it off the floor and add more sound reduction.


i know i've said this before but your cable management makes my OCD so god damn happy.... LoL

do you have any detailed images of how you routed the cables from your notebook to your 2nd display? I'm wanting to setup something similar to my single display but am unsure the best way to cable manage it.


----------



## Regnitto

Updated my setup tonight.
Decided to have my gamer double as an htpc until I can afford to build a new PC.


----------



## Inelastic

My current setup.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotsauce2007*
> 
> Hi


Pretty much my dream scenario.


----------



## hotsauce2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Pretty much my dream scenario.


thanks man
=]

I will update it soon


----------



## confed

Latest look of my work from home setup and the desktop as well.


----------



## stangflyer

pcsmall.jpg 35k .jpg file


pic3.jpg 161k .jpg file


Main PC is 3x2560x1440 Acer IPS at 75hz. Portrait monitor is 1920x1200. 2 TV's mounted above.
This runs on a [email protected] with a Zotac Amp Extreme 1080Ti.

TV is a Sony 940D 75inch HDR FALD. Denon 4300H receiver and separate 2 channel amp. 7.2.4 Atmos.
PC is I7 920 @ 3.8. 1070GTX.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> pcsmall.jpg 35k .jpg file
> 
> 
> pic3.jpg 161k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Main PC is 3x2560x1440 Acer IPS at 75hz. Portrait monitor is 1920x1200. 2 TV's mounted above.
> This runs on a [email protected] with a Zotac Amp Extreme 1080Ti.
> 
> TV is a Sony 940D 75inch HDR FALD. Denon 4300H receiver and separate 2 channel amp. 7.2.4 Atmos.
> PC is I7 920 @ 3.8. 1070GTX.


My cable OCD is having a heart attack right now... =O


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> pcsmall.jpg 35k .jpg file
> 
> 
> pic3.jpg 161k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Main PC is 3x2560x1440 Acer IPS at 75hz. Portrait monitor is 1920x1200. 2 TV's mounted above.
> This runs on a [email protected] with a Zotac Amp Extreme 1080Ti.
> 
> TV is a Sony 940D 75inch HDR FALD. Denon 4300H receiver and separate 2 channel amp. 7.2.4 Atmos.
> PC is I7 920 @ 3.8. 1070GTX.


DUDE.....cable management....trust me its worth it


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> DUDE.....cable management....trust me its worth it


I take care of everything inside the pc. Outside the case I do not care.


----------



## C1v1cC0n




----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I take care of everything inside the pc. Outside the case I do not care.


I would just recommend a couple velcro cable wraps, I'm more on function myself but when working on something having the cables at least tied off and slightly organised helped speed my work up.

The setup is awesome, I miss having multiple monitors. A pair of curved 32" Viotek would be nice but I'm settling for 1 right now.


----------



## baird gow

Moved from CA to AK. This is my 8'x10' room for the next 2 years till I move back.









PC:
CPU - i5 6600k @ 4.0ghz
GPU - EVGA 1080TI FTW3
Mobo - Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
SSD - Samsung EVO 960 M.2 NvMe
RAM - Corsair Vengence 16GB
PSU - Corsair HX750W
HSF - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
CASE - Raijintek Styx

Video:
Monitor - Acer Predator X34 3440x1440 Gsync
TV - Samsung 65" KS8500 4k SUHD Quantum Dot

Audio:
DAC/Amp/Preamp - Audio GD Reference 10.32
Headphones - Hifiman HE-6 Custom Modded
Speakers - Adam A7X
Mic - Audio Technica AT4033
Mic input - Roland VT-3 (hidden in photo, in drawer)
Acid - Roland TB-3
Synth - Access Virus TI
Keyboard - AKAI MPK25

Laptop:
Razer Blade UHD 1TB w/ GTX1060

DJ:
CD Player - 2x CDJ-2000NXS2
Mixer - DJM-900NXS2
Effects - RMX - 1000
Heaphones - Ultrasone Pro 900

Gun:
Sig Sauer P226 MK25


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Moved from CA to AK.


Where in AK you at?


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baird gow*
> 
> Moved from CA to AK. This is my 8'x10' room for the next 2 years till I move back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:
> CPU - i5 6600k @ 4.0ghz
> GPU - EVGA 1080TI FTW3
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
> SSD - Samsung EVO 960 M.2 NvMe
> RAM - Corsair Vengence 16GB
> PSU - Corsair HX750W
> HSF - Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
> CASE - Raijintek Styx
> 
> Video:
> Monitor - Acer Predator X34 3440x1440 Gsync
> TV - Samsung 65" KS8500 4k SUHD Quantum Dot
> 
> Audio:
> DAC/Amp/Preamp - Audio GD Reference 10.32
> Headphones - Hifiman HE-6 Custom Modded
> Speakers - Adam A7X
> Mic - Audio Technica AT4033
> Mic input - Roland VT-3 (hidden in photo, in drawer)
> Acid - Roland TB-3
> Synth - Access Virus TI
> Keyboard - AKAI MPK25
> 
> Laptop:
> Razer Blade UHD 1TB w/ GTX1060
> 
> DJ:
> CD Player - 2x CDJ-2000NXS2
> Mixer - DJM-900NXS2
> Effects - RMX - 1000
> Heaphones - Ultrasone Pro 900
> 
> Gun:
> Sig Sauer P226 MK25


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> DUDE.....cable management....trust me its worth it


he'll slip and get caught in there like a fly in a spider web and no one'll be there to help him...


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> he'll slip and get caught in there like a fly in a spider web and no one'll be there to help him...


Cable management by Shelob.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> My cable OCD is having a heart attack right now... =O


 oldecenter.jpg 1466k .jpg file


This is behind my old entertainment center before I moved.

PS: you better have a defibrillator on hand before you look at pic.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol I think I have that same entertainment center back in Atlanta, if it allows you to mount the tv to appear like it's floating then thats the same one I have.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> oldecenter.jpg 1466k .jpg file
> 
> 
> This is behind my old entertainment center before I moved.
> 
> PS: you better have a defibrillator on hand before you look at pic.


That's great.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> oldecenter.jpg 1466k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is behind my old entertainment center before I moved.
> 
> PS: you better have a defibrillator on hand before you look at pic.


Why do you hate cable management so much, I'd probably faint if I saw that in person...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Why do you hate cable management so much, I'd probably faint if I saw that in person...


I could also ask why some are so demanding about how everything should be clinical sterility with everything tucked away ^_^ Not everyone is good at cable management, or cares about it provided it is more or less out of the way


----------



## x7solidstate7x

50 inch 4K TV,120hz 1440p IPS monitor. Also have one of those portable laptop tables with wheels to roll out if I ever want to use my wireless mouse and keyboard with the TV. There is a 5.1 system with separate Kanto YU2 speakers for music monitoring and watching YouTube stuff.
Custom EKWB loop. Low rpm fans with a front 480, top 360 and bottom 360. I built the table. Sugar maple, 6 ft length to fit all this clutter on. Cable management took forever.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have a new monitor headed my way, hopefully it will be here this coming week (Acer XF270HU 144hz IPS)


----------



## Bilie

Running this philips 4k monitor 40 inch from my gtx 1080. love it !


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could also ask why some are so demanding about how everything should be clinical sterility with everything tucked away ^_^ Not everyone is good at cable management, or cares about it provided it is more or less out of the way


i agree to an extent. But that level of mess is a potential fire hazard. or god forbid you need to replace something and have to deal with thats rats nest to get it out...

To each their own tho


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> i agree to an extent. But that level of mess is a potential fire hazard. or god forbid you need to replace something and have to deal with thats rats nest to get it out...
> 
> To each their own tho


Personally I think it is easier with the mess. Just trace back the cable/wire to source. Not undoing zip ties, sleeves etc just to get to a cable. Little more effort for proper wiring when you have the number of devices I do. 2 sets of speakers. tv's with rca,hdmi,power. I do not use wireless for anything besides tablets and phone.

But I agree with you. Everyone has their own way and no one is wrong.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> i agree to an extent. But that level of mess is a potential fire hazard. or god forbid you need to replace something and have to deal with thats rats nest to get it out...
> 
> To each their own tho


I am curious why that would be a fire hazard, and routing them wouldn't? Would there not be the same amount of cables? Only power cables are going to be a fire hazard, and in fact, I would say BENDING the cables to route them would be more of a fire hazard than that (breaking shielding inside cables, etc.). Fire hazard is overloaded outlets...etc...not lots of cables...ever seen a network lab or similar? Wires do not equal fire hazard...especially considering most of those are only going to have 5V or less running through them...not a fire hazard...my educated opinion, of course, but perhaps I am missing something with my quick glance at the photo.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


IYAOYAS!

Yoko or Atsugi?

<- LS2(RET)


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Switched things around with a new desk and reconfigured rig. Need to ad some leds and some different ram.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I will put this here .....................


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostymugkiller*
> 
> 
> 
> Switched things around with a new desk and reconfigured rig. Need to ad some leds and some different ram.


Now that's a desk. Very professional looking setup. I'd like to buy a nice 36" x 72" executive desk. I just measured to see if I could even get it into my house. lol


----------



## Frostymugkiller

They pop up from time to on craigslist very reasonably.


----------



## Frugal

It is indeed a good looking desk.
Can you adjust it in height?


----------



## Frostymugkiller

I can't the desk the is fixed at 29". It's slightly shorter than the Fredde but it's not a deal breaker. The extra storage space from the drawers is a godsend.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will put this here .....................


Looks like you have a T1000 coming in your window...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Looks like you have a T1000 coming in your window...


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will put this here .....................


What are you doing with the setup? That's a lot of cooling!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> What are you doing with the setup? That's a lot of cooling!


I was benching for OCN 3 years ago but know I'm gaming on it and whatever else takes my fancy









http://www.overclock.net/t/1627981/aussie-ocn-hot-tub-retubbed-double-pluggers-boardies-and-sleeveless-checked-flannel-edition/0_40

Drop in and say gidday


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Finally got all my lighting done







, did a post about the lighting in my build log, did some cable management as well so pretty happy with it.

It's actually more violet though not pink, like the reflection on the left of the desk.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Updated my setup a quite a bit and made dedicated room for all my keyboards and home server!


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Nice lighting Aussiejuggalo

If you guys have any questions about my setup I'd be more then happy to answer them.


----------



## taowulf

The way all those pics are tilted, makes me think of the Batman TV series, all the bad guy's lairs were shot with a tilted camera.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Nice lighting Aussiejuggalo
> 
> If you guys have any questions about my setup I'd be more then happy to answer them.


YES...many questions, where the heck is the build log for that pc!!!! that is the sickest thing ive seen in ages dude.


----------



## Jack Mac

A lot of these setups put mine to shame but here's the dorm room setup.



Itching to put my setup back into the FT02 when I'm done with school. I hate that HAF XB.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm envious of all of that floor space... Sure our living room is 15.5x17' in and of itself but you seem to have more room on the floor than we do! Joys of desks and storage along each and every wall...


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> A lot of these setups put mine to shame but here's the dorm room setup.
> 
> Itching to put my setup back into the FT02 when I'm done with school. I hate that HAF XB.


Now that's a nice keyboard.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm envious of all of that floor space... Sure our living room is 15.5x17' in and of itself but you seem to have more room on the floor than we do! Joys of desks and storage along each and every wall...


I can assure you the room just looks bigger in pictures lol, it's a little tight in person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Now that's a nice keyboard.


Thank you, I had two full size Model Ms before finally breaking down and buying what I really wanted, which is the "Space Saving" tenkeyless Model M.


----------



## DarkSwordsman

Haven't been on here a while. Here's a candid shot of my college setup.



I'm waiting on a DVI cable to connect the fourth monitor. The mic is a RODE VideoMicro which I got to use with my D3200, but it works very well compared to my Blue Snowball. Every thing here I've owned for about 5-6 years, besides the mic, and my GPU (GTX 970) is about 4 years old.

Multi-Monitor really helps with Web Development, as well as Streaming and other things. Speaking of which, I recently upgraded to Win 10 a few weeks ago. I like it, but before I did a clean install (which is what I should've done in the first place) I ran into a whole host of issues involving the Taskbar, Streaming, Skype, etc. Still miss my Win 7, but Win 10 has it's perks.

Currently sitting on a 4.8Ghz 3570k @ 1.26 VCore, but finding ways to make it faster before I upgrade to a 3770k soon.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to get my new room setup, just acquired a 3000sqft home north of Atlanta. The dining room area will become the "office"


----------



## Simmons572

Recently updated my desk. I'm starting to think I have too much stuff


----------



## Rebellion88

Really like the busy look


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently updated my desk. I'm starting to think I have too much stuff


Yea, when you are propping up 15 year old motherboards you have to much stuff. The only old stuff I keep are some gpu's.


----------



## Laine

From a shoot I did the other day. I had to hipster it up a bit more than usual.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Display:* Apple Cinema Display
*Mouse:* Corsair Glaive RGB Aluminium
*Mousepad:* Artisan ZERO Black XSOFT L + HOHEI
*Keyboard:* Custom build called Titan
*Wristrest:* Custom, burnt oak
*DAC:* AudioEngine D1
*Headphone amp:* Custom build called Phantom
*Headphones:* Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 250Ω

*Background:* Max Rive - Greenland - Flickr


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> From a shoot I did the other day. I had to hipster it up a bit more than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Display:* Apple Cinema Display
> *Mouse:* Corsair Glaive RGB Aluminium
> *Mousepad:* Artisan ZERO Black XSOFT L + HOHEI
> *Keyboard:* Custom build called Titan
> *Wristrest:* Custom, burnt oak
> *DAC:* AudioEngine D1
> *Headphone amp:* Custom build called Phantom
> *Headphones:* Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 250Ω
> 
> *Background:* Max Rive - Greenland - Flickr


Looks nice. Which rangefinder camera is that? Looks strikingly like the Fuji X100 series but lens isn't quite right for that.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks nice. Which rangefinder camera is that? Looks strikingly like the Fuji X100 series but lens isn't quite right for that.


Glad you like it! You're absolutely right with the Fuji. First generation of X100, it has the lens hood with filter adapter (and CPL) on it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Glad you like it! You're absolutely right with the Fuji. First generation of X100, it has the lens hood with filter adapter (and CPL) on it.


Ahh, that's why it's so familiar but I couldn't quite place it... I've only looked at pictures of the x100F, and I miiiight consider picking one up Q1 next year.. Assuming I don't wind up falling head over heels for its big brother, the X-T2 paired with a 16mm f/1.4. Man that lens can take some lovely pictures, but the X-T2 is also a lot bulkier.


----------



## Hydroplane

How it sits right now. Looks much better since I re-painted the intestines pink walls. Used to look like this:



Soon to be upgraded. I'm thinking a new desk (possibly a return and credenza as well) and a new chair, plus some decorations.

Edit: and new speakers. While those speakers sound okay, they certainly don't look okay.


----------



## atenleggedninja

What color are you planing on painting it? Are you going to change the lighting?


----------



## AsusFan30

I finally got my New Desk!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Started working on my office (in the basement).


Still plan on working on the media/game room later


----------



## brox

Just moved my setup into the office upstairs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Want to get a pair of those light sabers


----------



## brox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Want to get a pair of those light sabers


Yeah they are awesome. I think it came from some Disney Infinity kit.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I saw them on sale at Target, was looking for Vader's saber since they had Luke's and Obi-Wan's


----------



## Robilar

Finally got around to moving my office up to one of my guest rooms.

Rather happy with my DIY butcher block desk


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my office up to one of my guest rooms.
> 
> Rather happy with my DIY butcher block desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very nice, I like the holes right by each wire for cable management.

You should mount the monitor on the exercise machine, so you can exercise while you game


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Very nice, I like the holes right by each wire for cable management.
> 
> You should mount the monitor on the exercise machine, so you can exercise while you game


Don't tempt me, i am already in enough trouble with the gf for wall mounting a tv right in front of my toliet


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Don't tempt me, i am already in enough trouble with the gf for wall mounting a tv right in front of my toliet


I agree with you on this. You can't let trivial things get in between you and saving the local barn in Clash of Clans.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my office up to one of my guest rooms.
> 
> Rather happy with my DIY butcher block desk


THERES NO MONITOR CABLE, WHAT IS THIS SORCERY!!!!







Very clean mate!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it sits right now. Looks much better since I re-painted the intestines pink walls. Used to look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to be upgraded. I'm thinking a new desk (possibly a return and credenza as well) and a new chair, plus some decorations.
> 
> Edit: and new speakers. While those speakers sound okay, they certainly don't look okay.


Those curtains are damn fine, love the lamp too.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Those curtains are damn fine, love the lamp too.


In the first one or the second one? Lol, I was prepping to paint at that stage so everything looked bad. But I think it's improved quite nicely.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> In the first one or the second one? Lol, I was prepping to paint at that stage so everything looked bad. But I think it's improved quite nicely.


Well, the curtains and the lamp look great in all of the three photos









But the third one looks best. I really like the ambience and the lighting of the room, very calm, relaxing, comfortable and at the same time stylish.


----------



## drfouad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my office up to one of my guest rooms.
> 
> Rather happy with my DIY butcher block desk


How's the drag with the mouse wire going through that hole?
What size is that hole? Straight down or was it angled to reduce drag, pull and tug?


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well, the curtains and the lamp look great in all of the three photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the third one looks best. I really like the ambience and the lighting of the room, very calm, relaxing, comfortable and at the same time stylish.


Thank you, it will look better once I buy a new desk and chair


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> How's the drag with the mouse wire going through that hole?
> What size is that hole? Straight down or was it angled to reduce drag, pull and tug?


I drilled the hole on a 30 degree angle. Also, I usually have a bit of slack on the desktop. It's not connected yet( still getting everything else done in office).


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> THERES NO MONITOR CABLE, WHAT IS THIS SORCERY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean mate!


Heh... wire management









Finally got everything connected and rear speakers mounted. 5.1 speakers are awesome but wire management with them not so much...

On a side note, left over butcher block makes a great shelf but needs some serious screws as it weighs a ton... Would suck if my watches hit the floor.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally have a desk in my office rather than the temp setup. Just need to finish my cable management and stain the top.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my office up to one of my guest rooms.
> 
> Rather happy with my DIY butcher block desk


What did you use for legs?


----------



## Robilar

Grabbed 6 Olov legs from IKEA, they are height adjustable and come with 5 screws and a mounting plate. Dirt cheap and they come in black or grey.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10264302/#/30264301


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Heh... wire management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got everything connected and rear speakers mounted. 5.1 speakers are awesome but wire management with them not so much...
> 
> On a side note, left over butcher block makes a great shelf but needs some serious screws as it weighs a ton... Would suck if my watches hit the floor.


OOOOOO A watch collector, photos of the colllection pleaseee


----------



## Robilar

I'm a Tag and Tissot guy









I am looking at the Omega's for my next purchase. Having trouble deciding which Seamaster model to get. Definitely a metal band version though.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## djriful

Desk Features: (What you see in this photo contains the following)

- 5TB HDDs

- Cable 30mbps-250mbps

- Wireless, all the devices, printer, headphone, Apple TV, iPhone, Laptop are all wireless except the mouse.

- 1000VA Backup Power

- Headphone charging support

- LED Light switch control by power hub, light up when computer is on.

Late 2017



OLD: 2015-2017



OLD: 2009-2015


----------



## beyonddc

I have a corner office in my basement. The picture is meh due to lighting, tight space and stitching multiple pictures together.

Desktop System Specification (using it for light gaming and hosting VMs for software development)
- i7-2600k
- 32GB of RAM
- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 6GB RAM
- ASUS Xonar DG sound card

Laptop Specification:
- Just a regular Dell laptop, i5 CPU with 16GB of RAM, a work laptop issued by my company. You can think of this more or less as a thin client that connects to VMs hosted from my desktop remotely for software development.

Keyboard:
- Cooler Master CMSTORM Trigger Mechanical Keyboard (blue switch)

Mouse:
- Mad Catz R.A.T 3 (for gaming)
- Anker Vertical Mouse (for working)

Speakers/Subwoofer
- Cerwin Vega XD3 Active Studio Monitor
- Blue Octave SW6D Powered 6.5" Subwoofer (got it on EBay for cheap, just need a little bass)

Headset/Headphone
- Creative Sound Blaster Wireless Tactic 3D Rage
- Plantronics GAMECOM 818 Wireless Headset
- Plantronics Wired Headset (not sure about the model, it's 10+ years old)
- Sennheiser HD439 Wired Headphone

Monitor:
- Acer B286HK 28" 4K monitor (middle)
- AOC e2450Swd 24" FHD monitor (top)
- AOC E1659FWU 16" USB monitor (bottom)
Why 3 monitors?
For work, top monitor is usually for e-mail and chat, middle monitor for coding, bottom monitor for reading references or editing document.
When using it for joy, top monitor is typically playing video and middle monitor is for web surfing. Bottom monitor is not connected to my desktop. It is used for work only when I am on my laptop.

Network Gear:
- Thecus N4100EVO NAS - 9TB in RAID5
- Motorola Arris Surfboard SBG6700-AC cable modem/wireless router combo (not using the wireless router capability)
- Ubiquiti EdgeRouterX (primary needed a router to allow me to setup VLANs at home for cheap)
- Netgear GS108Tv2 8 ports smart switch
- Netgear GS108Ev3 8 ports smart switch (not using at this moment but shown on picture)
- Ancient Raspberry Pi 2 Model B using it as a wireless G router for my wireless printers

Others:
- Z-Line Belaire Glass L Desk
- Varidesk 48" Pro Plus stand desk conversion
- *Mr. Coffee Mug Warmer (keep my coffee warm, extremely important! Highly recommended!)*
- A bunch of Raspberry Pi(s)...
- A bunch of hot wheels just because I collect them for fun.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got one of my shelves up today, also picked up another baker's rack shelf for the closet in my office


**Update 11/15/17** just picked up a pair of Kanto YU2's, just wow on the difference in sound quality.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

I made a desk out of a solid core door. Excuse the setup/plainness of the room. I am just getting setup in my home office. Keyboard and mouse are the next things to get replaced. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'll be working from home on Fridays from now on. Cant beat it.


----------



## Nukemaster

StevieRayVaughan,
Is that an old HP keyboard?


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> StevieRayVaughan,
> Is that an old HP keyboard?


yup... and an old dell mouse lol. My good Logitech wireless set is hooked to the HTPC until i get a new set.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Got a new monitor so a small update.


----------



## Robilar

Updated my DIY desk, added a new box for my case. The old one, on wheels worked well enough but I wanted something that matched the desk I built plus easier access to the rear and better wire management.

Grabbed another butcher block, cut it and some finished pine, just have to do the re-wire.

I am moving up to the Corsair 750D (which is quite a bit bigger than the 450D I currently have) in order to mount a triple top mount rad so I figured I would get it all done in one shot.

I built a gap underneath the box which is hidden by the removable door on the back which will be great for hiding all of my wires.

I cut a front fascia plate so that when the 750D goes in, there will be exactly a 1/4" all the way around the case from the front (my OCD )

Regarding the mesh door, I tried aluminum black screen mesh, I may go back to the left over hex metal mesh.

Any suggestions on making it look cleaner? I was thinking about using staples to hold the screening in place.


----------



## Gunfire

Paint the inside lip black and mount that mesh on the inside of the door, should make it look a lot cleaner and seamless.

Just my $.02


----------



## Robilar

Hmmm, that's a good idea, I think I will. The only thing is the wood is 3/4" thick so there will be a big lip but all black, and I can use my old hex mesh as well.

Thanks

Here is with wire management done. Just have to fix up the door and tomorrow, pick up the 750D. Then decide what route to go with water cooling...

I might run a strip of LED lights around the edge. Are there custom lengths available anywhere? It's approx 132cm and I don't want a lot of extra strip.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> Paint the inside lip black and mount that mesh on the inside of the door, should make it look a lot cleaner and seamless.
> 
> Just my $.02


Good suggestion. I changed out the mesh and mounted inside the door. I ordered an LED strip to go around the inside frame. If it doesn't look good, I'll paint the frame black as per your idea.


----------



## Robilar

Finished moving everything over to the 750D. This thing is like a cavern... For some reason the 750D doesn't come with a dust filter for the bottom fan mounts (although there is one for the power supply). Fortunately, I grabbed to magnetic top one off my old 450D and cut it to fit.
I was even able to add two more fans to the rad for push pull

And it fits like a glove in the the enclosure I built. Not sure if I like the LED's or not.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finished moving everything over to the 750D. This thing is like a cavern... For some reason the 750D doesn't come with a dust filter for the bottom fan mounts (although there is one for the power supply). Fortunately, I grabbed to magnetic top one off my old 450D and cut it to fit.
> I was even able to add two more fans to the rad for push pull
> 
> And it fits like a glove in the the enclosure I built. Not sure if I like the LED's or not.


Your cooler lines are crossed...My OCD cant take it.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, crossed cooler lines sets you off you say. .


----------



## Robilar

Lol.

I could have reversed the CPU block but had no desire to dissasemble, clean and remount it. Plus my thermal paste is nicely baked in at this point. (and the corsair logo would have been upside down...







)

The 750D has very odd top mounting holes. It's not really effective in mounting rads in an offset position. Fine if you only have a standard rad and fan but push pull is thick enough that you have to move it out a bit.

When I get my 360 rad, I have a hunch I am going to have to drill so proper alignment holes up top.


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I could have reversed the CPU block but had no desire to dissasemble, clean and remount it. Plus my thermal paste is nicely baked in at this point. (*and the corsair logo would have been upside down*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think the logo being upside down would have annoyed me more personally. The crossed tubing doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao, crossed cooler lines sets you off you say. .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it snake mating season already?


----------



## ilmazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finished moving everything over to the 750D. This thing is like a cavern... For some reason the 750D doesn't come with a dust filter for the bottom fan mounts (although there is one for the power supply). Fortunately, I grabbed to magnetic top one off my old 450D and cut it to fit.
> I was even able to add two more fans to the rad for push pull
> 
> And it fits like a glove in the the enclosure I built. Not sure if I like the LED's or not.


Man, isn't that just a big big heat trap?


----------



## ilmazzo

Can anyone suggest me some vinyls for cases\keyboards and so on? All I can get on the search sites are car-wrapping stuff....is it ok or should I go to something more "specific"?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmazzo*
> 
> Man, isn't that just a big big heat trap?


Quite the opposite. The front is open where the air intakes are. This case has no fans on the sides. The top is open where the rad fan exhausts are and the rear is meshed for air exhaust. Cool air goes in the front and exhausts to the back.

Front



Back



Top



This is how many computer desks are designed but they are typically not customized to components (try fitting a 750D in a stock desk enclosure) plus they are typically made out of MDF/particle board and are poor quality. This desk is solid beech with a couple of trim pieces of pine.

I had no interest in seeing the case plus I wanted all the wires hid (sound management as well, the enclosure reduces the sound profile).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your office setups always impress me. The clean desk, the posters on the wall, it all looks great


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Your office setups always impress me. The clean desk, the posters on the wall, it all looks great


Same here.

Although I do get a little sad when I see that AC/DC poster since Angus Young died last week.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Although I do get a little sad when I see that AC/DC poster since Angus Young died last week.


Me too... I was lucky enough to see them live in Toronto with my daughter when they played here last with Angus, Stevie Young and with Brian singing. My dad's favorite band and he passed this summer never having seen them in concert









BTW, it was Malcolm that passed not Angus. He hasn't performed with the band since 2010. His younger brother took his place.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Me too... I was lucky enough to see them live in Toronto with my daughter when they played here last with Angus, Stevie Young and with Brian singing. My dad's favorite band and he passed this summer never having seen them in concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it was Malcolm that passed not Angus. He hasn't performed with the band since 2010. His younger brother took his place.


My fingers are on autopilot today, it is a Monday thing.

TY for correcting that.


----------



## Regnitto

IKEA just opened here about a month ago. Finally got some proper legs for my DIY desk


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> IKEA just opened here about a month ago. Finally got some proper legs for my DIY desk


Nice, I wish I had one around here. 0 shipping would be sweet for DIY stuff.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao, crossed cooler lines sets you off you say. .


***TRIGGERED***


----------



## ilmazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmazzo*
> 
> Can anyone suggest me some vinyls for cases\keyboards and so on? All I can get on the search sites are car-wrapping stuff....is it ok or should I go to something more "specific"?


dumb question?


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmazzo*
> 
> dumb question?


I don't think you will find something as specific as your request...
Car vinyl is ok, but expensive..as this one is tested to withstand the harsh conditions outside ..Like a car paint job..
You can basically use any vinyl.

Just find a local shop that's into publicity and has a laser/blade machine to cut your design..


----------



## ilmazzo

Yep they cost a lot, anyway I need it for my ghetto notebook and full size keyboard ..... I'm not a car wrapping expert so I thought that with a hair dryer and some cutters I could do the job manually, I will experiment a bit, will buy a single camo sheet and try to do it on the keyboard which is far the easier shape among the two options....


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmazzo*
> 
> Yep they cost a lot, anyway I need it for my ghetto notebook and full size keyboard ..... I'm not a car wrapping expert so I thought that with a hair dryer and some cutters I could do the job manually, I will experiment a bit, will buy a single camo sheet and try to do it on the keyboard which is far the easier shape among the two options....


Hey..I tough you said a "case"..

For a notebook.. check dbrand: here


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> My fingers are on autopilot today, it is a Monday thing.
> 
> TY for correcting that.


Welcome to my world









On a positive note my leather couch for the office came today


----------



## Rebellion88

Very nice setup, wish i had a stationary desk but at the moment laptop bound so here there and everywhere.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

LED's OFF...


*Few Updates:*

New countertops, very solid, nice rollover edge...


Multizone IC 6803 LED backlighting...


_****more pics****_


http://imgur.com/N9TJF


Few low quality 10 Sec SNAPS of the setup...

















Made this pretty dope 80's theme...


----------



## ilmazzo

Whoah, you put more effort in your pc room than me in my entire home....

Question: regarding ambient illumination timed with that runs on the monitor is that a complete solution (so hardware and software) or it is a custom solution? I'm thinking too of making something similar but with something just finished like for example what were the Mad Catz AmBX...can you suggest me something similar? Thanks!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do you guys suggest for a way to display about 10 GPUs? I do not want to just flat mount them on a wall.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Desk Features: (What you see in this photo contains the following)
> 
> - 5TB HDDs
> 
> - Cable 30mbps-250mbps
> 
> - Wireless, all the devices, printer, headphone, Apple TV, iPhone, Laptop are all wireless except the mouse.
> 
> - 1000VA Backup Power
> 
> - Headphone charging support
> 
> - LED Light switch control by power hub, light up when computer is on.
> 
> Late 2017





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> OLD: 2015-2017
> 
> 
> 
> OLD: 2009-2015






*A bit more details; Super functional and full use of the IKEA desk.*

Below the desk under the Tim Horton's steeped tea. There is a Cyberpower 1000VA mounted (strapped) for backup power for all communication equipment + LED. When the two lamps goes out, that means power outage. The LED lamp at the headphones indicate the communications equipment are still running. If they lamp also goes out, means communication system is downed as well.

The ASUS router is on the right side strapped under the desk.

The modem is on top of the laser mono printer.



The LED Lamp for communication system indicator:



*Desk at the top*, laptop plug into 230w power with a Type-C to 7-Ports hub in the drawer. Mouse is plug on the side due to mobility with the laptop. Wish I can ever find the ASUS mouse with detachable USB cord on the go. Out of stock everywhere.

\

*On the left drawer:*

All the accessories, AAA batteries, mouse switches, mouse spare cable, earbuds, USB drive, Samsung SSD storage extension for Steam/Origin/Battle and HDD backup OS images. Xbox One wireless controller with rechargeable battery, phone mount adapter, Apple TV remote, TV remote.

MyCloud NAS drive and a standard WD drive connect via the USB Hub into the MyCloud. So both are online over the cloud / network. The custom made fan 5v power quiet and to keep the MyCloud cooled.



*On the right drawer:*

The 7-ports USB 3.0 hub + 2x 2.4 power ports for fast charging. Arctis 5, ASUS DVD-RW are connected to it then via USB Type-C to the laptop.



*More details in the right drawer:*

ASUS screw driver, hex tools, more bit driver, a letter knife, liquid glass cleaner, pilot pen, LED flashlight pen, top envelop letters, then a battery tester.



*Then my artistic tool set:*

Looks like a can of worm...


----------



## Nukemaster

That is very clean looking.

Why did you take black and white pictures?

It would be interesting to see under the desk(strapped ups and all).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That is very clean looking.
> 
> Why did you take black and white pictures?
> 
> It would be interesting to see under the desk(strapped ups and all).


Because I left my DSLR camera in my car... it's 0'c outside and I am wearing my PJs... so I shot everything on my iPhone 7 without good lights. Color isn't as good in the dim places.


----------



## Nukemaster

So, you do not feel like getting under the desk tonight


----------



## RealNeil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> So, you do not feel like getting under the desk tonight


And fix us some scrambled eggs too!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealNeil*
> 
> And fix us some scrambled eggs too!


Would be nice


----------



## djriful

Soon, I will automate with my laptop to cook scrambled eggs.


----------



## Robilar

Finally done with renovating my new office







Got my new CPU cooler installed yesterday and added a nice wood riser under my sub to completely hide all my wires.

The only thing I have left is I am waiting on my mechanical keyboard from China...

I am on the hunt for a new birch filing cabinet to replace my old one but it is the perfect size.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cooler looks very good.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Made this pretty dope 80's theme...


link to wallpaper?


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally done with renovating my new office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new CPU cooler installed yesterday and added a nice wood riser under my sub to completely hide all my wires.
> 
> The only thing I have left is I am waiting on my mechanical keyboard from China...
> 
> I am on the hunt for a new birch filing cabinet to replace my old one but it is the perfect size.


What you think of that cooler...worth it? is it better then the standard aio cooler?


----------



## Robilar

Yes it's better. I went from an H100i V2 and it performs about 8C better under torture testing.

Where is shines though, and the main reason I bought it was quality. Asetek AIO coolers are cheap for a reason. I've had 2 fail in the past and I didn't want to take that risk any further. The nice thing about the swiftech is it has a fill port so you can flush it if needed, top up coolant etc. Plus the rad, block and pump are essentially the same as custom cooling. Plus the tubing is much larger as well.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally done with renovating my new office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new CPU cooler installed yesterday and added a nice wood riser under my sub to completely hide all my wires.
> 
> The only thing I have left is I am waiting on my mechanical keyboard from China...
> 
> I am on the hunt for a new birch filing cabinet to replace my old one but it is the perfect size.


Potential EU4 player detected?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Decided to switch from PLP to LLL.

This monitor stand is almost too small to pull this off properly. Not sure if I'll stick with this or not. Had to move my case farther back on the desk as well as there isn't a lot of room.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> link to wallpaper?


I modified the levels of this image...
https://orig00.deviantart.net/0a4f/f/2017/227/3/f/retrowave_neon_80_s_background___4k_by_rafael_de_jongh-dbk7ro6.jpg

Slightly better quality video of the setup...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> link to wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the levels of this image...
> https://orig00.deviantart.net/0a4f/f/2017/227/3/f/retrowave_neon_80_s_background___4k_by_rafael_de_jongh-dbk7ro6.jpg
> 
> Slightly better quality video of the setup...
Click to expand...

I think you can spend all day being high in there...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I think you can spend all day being high in there...


Lol, ya my friends all have medical.

It creates a great euphoric experience listening to music in this room.


----------



## vf-

Nice work area/setup, Robilar.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks mate. I even managed to get all the case LED's the matching colors despite not being able to see it once it is inside it's enclosure.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> New countertops, very solid, nice rollover edge...


whats the name of that countertop? looks very familiar just cant think of where I saw it.


----------



## confed

After 5 years of apartment living, we were able to snag a house we liked. Still have some work to do but we use the basement as an office since she works from home full time. I'm there about 2-3 days a week. Puppy tax included.


----------



## djriful

What with the one setup in the closet? That is so depressing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What with the one setup in the closet? That is so depressing.


I'm guessing it's to hide the office stuff, so you can mentally separate work and "at home/fun" stuff. While it's in the same room, the closet doors can make it so it feels like it's in its own separate space.


----------



## inedenimadam

This is not a vanity shot. This is an " I just moved across the country, and picked up a free craigslist desk and chair" shot.
I'll be back in a few months to show off.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is not a vanity shot. This is an " I just moved across the country, and picked up a free craigslist desk and chair" shot.
> I'll be back in a few months to show off.


That monitor is ready to fall off lol

I like the keyboards though


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is not a vanity shot. This is an " I just moved across the country, and picked up a free craigslist desk and chair" shot.
> I'll be back in a few months to show off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That monitor is ready to fall off lol
> 
> I like the keyboards though
Click to expand...

Yeah it is! Currently not even hooked up. Desk isn't big enough for all my display needs! I will be building something in 2018 to better suit my desk requirements...deeper and wider. Came back today because I (partially) got the second PC set up here in my new house. Need to build a little table for below the image to host some speakers, and get some proper paint on the wall...but at least it is up and running, reasonably well adjusted (still needs minor keystone and fine tuning w/colors after paint) and paired with a comfy couch. I really love couch gaming on 120" projector.

The keyboards are: older k65 (non-rgb) w/red switches, and rebranded WYSE w/black switches. The WYSE required a teensy board soldered in to convert to USB...fun project that one was. It's a beast.

Lots of new projects in this new house...I hate moving, but this house has so much more potential than my last. Definatley got to get this projector set up finished up soon...its too cool to leave half done.

Lights on:


Lights off:


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What with the one setup in the closet? That is so depressing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm guessing it's to hide the office stuff, so you can mentally separate work and "at home/fun" stuff. While it's in the same room, the closet doors can make it so it feels like it's in its own separate space.


Close. The very old laptop is used for only banking/finance stuff and gets just a couple minutes a week of use. The other one is used to stream to the Chromecast Ultra. End up near them for under 5 minutes at a time. But like WhiteWulfe pointed out, if we are both on meetings/video conferences, one of us can go back there so that we are not heard/seen in the background of the other's video.


----------



## Hydroplane

Temporary benching setup


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Redid my organization today, pretty happy with the result. Bottom PC runs my Plex server, Teamspeak, home network storage, as well as 24/7 mining machine. Figured I'd stack them to be more efficient


.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those $20 shelves from Home Depot work really well lol. (Why I used those to make my desk)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Those $20 shelves from Home Depot work really well lol. (Why I used those to make my desk)


Any word on the branding for those ones? They seem like they'd do the job for what I want for more kitchen storage. Here's hoping Home Depot Canada carries them too ^_^


----------



## DarthBaggins

They were Home Depot branded last I remember.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-3-Shelf-Steel-Shelving-Unit-in-Black-EH-WSTHDUS-006B/205885545?MERCH=REC-_-mobileweb_pip_rr-_-204466887-_-205885545-_-N

Something similar in HD.CA

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.3-tier-chrome-shelving-unit--250lb.1000774507.html


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any word on the branding for those ones? They seem like they'd do the job for what I want for more kitchen storage. Here's hoping Home Depot Canada carries them too ^_^


The ones from my post are actually just Amazon Basics brand







They have been holding up well though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They were Home Depot branded last I remember.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-3-Shelf-Steel-Shelving-Unit-in-Black-EH-WSTHDUS-006B/205885545?MERCH=REC-_-mobileweb_pip_rr-_-204466887-_-205885545-_-N
> 
> Something similar in HD.CA
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.3-tier-chrome-shelving-unit--250lb.1000774507.html


Many thanks! Had to ask because they are a lot nicer than the basic Ikea line (can't remember the name, but they're a line they've had for decades and are mainly used in garages or heavily painted because raw they aren't that beautiful), and noticeably cheaper than a full on Ikea Ivar setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> The ones from my post are actually just Amazon Basics brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been holding up well though


I'll have to look into that as well, see if they have them on the Canadian site yet and how pricing is ^_^


----------



## Robilar

These are slick little accessories to add to a DIY desk... I wouldn't recommend cutting through MDF or particle board with a hole saw to mount them but for a solid wood desk, it's easy to get a nice clean hole.









I wish the Samsung tablets also had wireless charging


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> These are slick little accessories to add to a DIY desk... I wouldn't recommend cutting through MDF or particle board with a hole saw to mount them but for a solid wood desk, it's easy to get a nice clean hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the Samsung tablets also had wireless charging


Which wireless pad is that?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Which wireless pad is that?


The QI, got it off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B075K3131T/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend cutting through MDF or particle board with a hole saw to mount them but for a solid wood desk, it's easy to get a nice clean hole.


If you clamp a sacrificial board to the back of MDF/Particle board you can prevent any blow out on the back side. A always put a bit of painters tape on the top side for layout markings and use a backer board and haven't any problems. I agree though that blowout is imminent if you just try to cut normally.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If you clamp a sacrificial board to the back of MDF/Particle board you can prevent any blow out on the back side. A always put a bit of painters tape on the top side for layout markings and use a backer board and haven't any problems. I agree though that blowout is imminent if you just try to cut normally.


Yep, which is why i steer clear of crapboard for anything I build.


----------



## Barefooter

Just here to check out the latest pics.

Figured I might as well make post # 40,000


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to find a little table for the iMac since it'll be sitting in the office for the winter.


And found a little table:


Just ordered this for my office:


----------



## atenleggedninja

Is that an Ikea Lennmon top? If so I highly recommend a center "leg" or some other support. Those are not solid and mine is sagging like...(insert old person body part joke here.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

No it's 1/2" pressure treated plywood lol


----------



## brazilianloser

NVM


----------



## Robilar

Need ideas for cleaning up these holes. I have three drilled for wires, 1/2", 5/8" and 1". I lined them with plastic but would like something nice looking.

Any suggestions?



Something like this but can't find smaller sizes or perhaps a different idea?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would get your dimensions an then have the size you want 3D printed


----------



## atenleggedninja

Sorry, I meant to quote the much older post I was referring to.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atenleggedninja*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to quote the much older post I was referring to.


Oh lol, so far I prefer to go solid wood for my desk tops due to the chance of bowing of the board or top like you would get with a fiber/mdf based top.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would get your dimensions an then have the size you want 3D printed


I may have to go that route. The hole dimensions are pretty standard but it doesn't look like there are many options.

I used rubber grommets for now. They look ok but I would prefer something cleaner looking.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Need ideas for cleaning up these holes. I have three drilled for wires, 1/2", 5/8" and 1". I lined them with plastic but would like something nice looking.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this but can't find smaller sizes or perhaps a different idea?


I found these in 3/4" and 1"
https://www.cableorganizer.com/round-grommets/


----------



## Robilar

Thanks, after some hunting (Amazon Canada does not have but amazon US does), I ordered a 5 pack of 1". I'll have to increase the size of two of the holes but that's ok.

9 bucks on Amazon US (plus shipping), for some bizarre reason, single packs of them on Amazon canada are 30 bucks apiece... weird.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *Here's my current setup:*


Pretty crazy amount of gear you have there, very strange that it's all in your bedroom though! Surely you can dedicate a room in your house to that setup, come on!


----------



## w-moffatt

Updated setup,
scored myself 2 x 22" displays so grabbed a monitor stand from Amazon. Very happy with finished results. Excuse the potato quality photo.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend cutting through MDF or particle board with a hole saw to mount them but for a solid wood desk, it's easy to get a nice clean hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you clamp a sacrificial board to the back of MDF/Particle board you can prevent any blow out on the back side. A always put a bit of painters tape on the top side for layout markings and use a backer board and haven't any problems. I agree though that blowout is imminent if you just try to cut normally.
Click to expand...

Or, you can cut partially in with the hole saw, then go to the other side to finish the hole. I like to drill my pilot hole first, then use an appropriately sized drill rod instead of a drill bit in the mandrel of the hole saw. That avoids wallowing out the pilot hole.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *atenleggedninja*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to quote the much older post I was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lol, so far I prefer to go solid wood for my desk tops due to the chance of bowing of the board or top like you would get with a fiber/mdf based top.
Click to expand...

MDF and even solid wood will sag. I like to brace something like that with a piece of wood, then brace the wood with aluminum angle.


----------



## drfouad

Just ordered the QI wireless grommet, thanks for the link


----------



## Robilar

It works great. Easy to install as well, just make sure you have the right size hole saw accessory


----------



## Unknownm

dad bought this for me! man its really awesome having this thing and no more air cans


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got this bad boy today. Waiting to wall mount it tomorrow. I will then decide with I am going to drill hole for mouse and keyboard or run them strait.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just got this bad boy today. Waiting to wall mount it tomorrow. I will then decide with I am going to drill hole for mouse and keyboard or run them strait.


such a sick TV , had my C7 since july!


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> dad bought this for me! man its really awesome having this thing and no more air cans


I got a einhell compressor and cleaned my pc yesterday, after 1 1/2 years of only dustfillter cleaning. My god, without that compressor i would never goten rid of all that dust.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> I got a einhell compressor and cleaned my pc yesterday, after 1 1/2 years of only dustfillter cleaning. My god, without that compressor i would never goten rid of all that dust.


My only problem with its is that in Winter I cant really use it as its very cold outside and have to use vacuum to clean my radiators.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My only problem with its is that in Winter I cant really use it as its very cold outside and have to use vacuum to clean my radiators.


My problem is, due to the sice, it's so damn loud. Could be around 130dB. So in order to use it, time and place are of essence :s


----------



## Unknownm

Messy Desk, Drugs are hidden from picture, Tims Double Double to my left. Computer just got cleaned from my compressor. Life is great again


----------



## Robilar

New grommets look great









A bit tricky enlargening an existing hole with a hole saw attachment


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ... A bit tricky enlargening an existing hole with a hole saw attachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One way to make it less tricky is to temporarily screw a board to the underside of the surface with the existing hole (or, use a larger board and temporarily secure it with double-sided carpet tape although that is less secure than screws) so you have a place for a pilot bit to engage. You may need to extend the pilot bit in the mandrel, install longer one pilot bit, or (my preference) predrill the pilot hole in the board and use a length of drill rod in the mandrel.

Another way is to secure a portable drill press attachment for a portable drill to the surface with carpet tape or clamps (assuming the hole saw isn't too large for the drill press attachment).

Nice job on the grommets, btw!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Pretty crazy amount of gear you have there, very strange that it's all in your bedroom though! Surely you can dedicate a room in your house to that setup, come on!


This was all in a dedicated room before I had kids. It's now sitting in the living room until we move into a larger place. Easier said than done in Orange County, California.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> New grommets look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit tricky enlargening an existing hole with a hole saw attachment


what keypad is that to the side there? The round one on the left


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> what keypad is that to the side there? The round one on the left


That is the Aula Excalibur. MX Blues, RGB program lighting for keys. I have gone through half a dozen "gaming keyboards" trying to find the right one. I like mech for gaming but quiet domes for actual work. These two combined work great.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That is the Aula Excalibur. MX Blues, RGB program lighting for keys. I have gone through half a dozen "gaming keyboards" trying to find the right one. I like mech for gaming but quiet domes for actual work. These two combined work great.


Any idea what kind of switches it has? Looks like a tempting device to say the least ^_^


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any idea what kind of switches it has? Looks like a tempting device to say the least ^_^


Cherry MX Blues

I have literally gone through 6 different one hand keyboards. Ergonomics and key layout are important. Even a 1/4" in the wrong direction can make it tough to use. This one has keys vertically aligned which is really important. The only thing about it is the RGB setup is complicated as hell (not kidding). I still haven't figured out how to get the outer ring of keys aligned to the interior keys (did it once by accident though







)

These are the other ones I bought. The steelseries merc stealth had the best layout (no mech keys though) but it stopped working properly after the win 10 creators update.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Cherry MX Blues
> 
> I have literally gone through 6 different one hand keyboards. Ergonomics and key layout are important. Even a 1/4" in the wrong direction can make it tough to use. This one has keys vertically aligned which is really important. The only thing about it is the RGB setup is complicated as hell (not kidding). I still haven't figured out how to get the outer ring of keys aligned to the interior keys (did it once by accident though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> These are the other ones I bought. The steelseries merc stealth had the best layout (no mech keys though) but it stopped working properly after the win 10 creators update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm using the RGB Razer Orbweaver and very happy with it.

Started with the nostromo , then got the orbweaver and then the rgb orbweaver


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I'm using the RGB Razer Orbweaver and very happy with it.
> 
> Started with the nostromo , then got the orbweaver and then the rgb orbweaver


Bought and returned both... Simply didn't fit my hand well even with adjustments. Plus the key layout was a bit bizarre.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Have had orbweaver and Nostromo but for the $ just can't get into it again. I like 10 keyless for gaming but always miss having the keys. Looking at the ROG Claymore as the 10 key pad can be removed or shifted to left side for macros.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Have had orbweaver and Nostromo but for the $ just can't get into it again. I like 10 keyless for gaming but always miss having the keys. Looking at the ROG Claymore as the 10 key pad can be removed or shifted to left side for macros.


Had a claymore core for one day, had serious issues with the keys not registering or long pressing. The hardware was insanely faulty. Sucks because I really liked the build quality, look and feel. Many people have voiced the same issues with the keyboard in the past. Others say it was perfect, so kind of a grab bag as far as QC goes.

This was a few months back, maybe by now they've updated the hardware. Just saying, be wary. If you can, make sure you get the most updated hardware version.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Had a claymore core for one day, had serious issues with the keys not registering or long pressing. The hardware was insanely faulty. Sucks because I really liked the build quality, look and feel. Many people have voiced the same issues with the keyboard in the past. Others say it was perfect, so kind of a grab bag as far as QC goes.
> 
> This was a few months back, maybe by now they've updated the hardware. Just saying, be wary. If you can, make sure you get the most updated hardware version.


Well that settled it. I already don't like any of their mice over Logitech G502 and if a $250 over priced keyboard is buggy to boot that is just nuts. Perhaps we should all message Logitec and suggest the make something similar. Logitec could even make the 10key wireless to communicate with the keyboard. This way it still shows up as only 1 keyboard to Windows but can be used any way user wants with a switch for 10key/Macro Pad


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Small Update. Wall-mounted my TV.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Small Update. Wall-mounted my TV.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What TV is that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> What TV is that?


LG 55C7P


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Small Update. Wall-mounted my TV.


What is that metal plate thing on top of the pc case?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What is that metal plate thing on top of the pc case?


It was a giveaway case. Its aluminum with FD snow art.


----------



## IIron

Wow some very nice setups in this thread.

I took over the den and am gradually converting it to a game space (started with the recent "unicorn poop" pc build. Still needs work. Not pictured
is the shelf with all the vive stuff.
Soon to move into the room is my currently boxed collection of Nick nacks the wife never allowed out in the main part of the house









The room pics are prior to me converting the case front to mesh (case temps are 3 to 6c cooler with mesh vs that $%#@ plastic).

Room is for gaming/pc only now. Ha.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Wow some very nice setups in this thread.
> 
> I took over the den and am gradually converting it to a game space (started with the recent "unicorn poop" pc build. Still needs work. Not pictured
> is the shelf with all the vive stuff.
> Soon to move into the room is my currently boxed collection of Nick nacks the wife never allowed out in the main part of the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room pics are prior to me converting the case front to mesh (case temps are 3 to 6c cooler with mesh vs that $%#@ plastic).
> 
> Room is for gaming/pc only now. Ha.


diggin the setup but man you picked a garbage can of a pc case.


----------



## vf-

Wallmount a PC case?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> ...Diggin the setup but man you picked a garbage can of a pc case.


I wouldn't say that. It does look intriguing.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> diggin the setup but man you picked a garbage can of a pc case.


Haha thank you.

Case cools well with the mesh mod (remove that crap plastic and meshefy the front with small grade screen door mesh on front (case temp inside is 2c to 3c from room temp with a case probe at right by memory,so far and room and is climate controlled...). But ya I think it's prob a love/hate case. My 5 year old loves it.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Wallmount a PC case?


Sure, why not? It's rather unusual but it's not unattractive. Keeping it off the floor reduces the amount of dust it can pickup and allows one to see it better. Keeping it off the desk gives more room for the monitors and also allows one to see it better.

The only downside I can see is, depending on how it is mounted to the wall, it might be a bit of a pain to open up for cleaning and for working on the insides.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Wallmount a PC case?


F YES. Unicorn poop light show needed to be displayed, plus I didnt want to buy a new desk (that's a solid cedar desk my mom bought me 20 plus years ago) or put it under the desk.

Takes only a sec to lift up and down off wall for cleaning etc. Good airflow there. Less dust. And it's just so gosh darn pretty to me.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wouldn't say that. It does look intriguing.


it performs terribly and doesnt compare in any way to the cases its supposed to replace. As already mentioned, it gets better if you do the mesh mod, but tbh there are other cases that just do it better, with very similar, if not exact same features. I wish the case was what they had originally promised, CM simply dropped teh ball.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Haha thank you.
> 
> Case cools well with the mesh mod (remove that crap plastic and meshefy the front with small grade screen door mesh on front (case temp inside is 2c to 3c from room temp with a case probe at right by memory,so far and room and is climate controlled...). But ya I think it's prob a love/hate case. My 5 year old loves it.


I have been curious about this because it's the only mid tower size case I can find that fits an EATX mobo, 360 rad on top or front and to be honest I like the looks. When I build my next PC the GF gets my 3770k (4.6ghz) max extreme set up with 1tb evo and 3tb black. Need a case to put it in because my cosmos II takes up too much room. Looking to put 3x140 in front and a 360 RAD on top with mesh mod front panel.

Edit for clarification my next PC will be in caselabs S8 with 2x360 + 280 rad.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> it performs terribly and doesnt compare in any way to the cases its supposed to replace. As already mentioned, it gets better if you do the mesh mod, but tbh there are other cases that just do it better, with very similar, if not exact same features. I wish the case was what they had originally promised, CM simply dropped teh ball.


100% Agree with CM ball dropped and better out there. For me was upgrade from a 230t graphite. But really with the mesh and good fans it does ok. Saw a HMmonitor recorded high on x2 1080 gpus of 46c (room temp set at 22-26c and case temps 1 to 6c over that depending on how hot everything was at the moment) after 3+hrs on destiny 2 with display surround (gpus OC quite a bit to 2088mhz and 5434 mem) and cpu (delid also) cpu hits highs of 74 to 75c occasionally (and breifly it seems, but this might be anecdotal) with a very sloppy over clock on the i76700k to 4798mhz with vecore max of 1.42 for (I might eventually get around to redoingd this proper, I think it has more there at that voltage). It might get hotter if I benched it for 6 plus hrs but real world use in a cool room it seems ok. I rarely game much more then a few hrs so not sure what would happen with 6 hrs of gaming, don't have the time. Still don't disagree that there are better out there. I really like it though personally but then again I did spend 130 bucks on it haha (after some mods anyway, which is something I enjoy doing).

Edited to get more accurate numbers.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I have been curious about this because it's the only mid tower size case I can find that fits an EATX mobo, 360 rad on top or front and to be honest I like the looks. When I build my next PC the GF gets my 3770k (4.6ghz) max extreme set up with 1tb evo and 3tb black. Need a case to put it in because my cosmos II takes up too much room. Looking to put 3x140 in front and a 360 RAD on top with mesh mod front panel.




Took 5 trys to get it "perfect" enough for my taste on mesh. If you need a case that's plug and play or easy to transport don't get it (the top and front plastic are fall off easy to remove). But ya I personally love it. The 200mm fans flow a lot of good fresh air into case and are quiet (with mesh).

Sorry if this is off topic too much guys.


----------



## Nukemaster

How is that case mounted on the wall?


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> How is that case mounted on the wall?


Had my last smaller pc on there and just re-used it, it's really too small for this case. But what's a part without modding it a bit?

https://www.oeveo.com/adjustable-computer-mounts/4455-universal-computer-mount-600.html

Modded with: larger holes for larger lag bolts into wall stud x 2 (it's thick gauge steel, (my drill bit didn't like it), plus 3 50lb drywall hooks just for stability on none stud side, longer straps with the end on the mount stiches together with canvas thread, the pc case has the feet on the wall side removed and it has some cut down rubber furniture feet under it to get the monitor side of the mount to the right angle on the case (it's just right, level and will actually balance without straps, although not the best thing to ever do... lol). I thought about making a better one but was lazy....

All in all: I Macgyvered the $#%@ out of it to make it work and secure.


----------



## Nukemaster

Good work


----------



## boostinsteve

It is a work in progress, but so far it is coming together nicely. This space was trashed, and used to be just a storage area. When my wife's oldest son had to move in, I lost my office space so he could have a room. This was converted to what you see so far. Hate the tile, and that will be the next project. Probably going to do Epoxy Black with 3 clear coats so it looks like black glass. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## ilmazzo

Never seen something so small containing so much stuff

respect


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> It is a work in progress, but so far it is coming together nicely. This space was trashed, and used to be just a storage area. When my wife's oldest son had to move in, I lost my office space so he could have a room. This was converted to what you see so far. Hate the tile, and that will be the next project. Probably going to do Epoxy Black with 3 clear coats so it looks like black glass. Should be pretty sweet.


Nice setup. My GF and her daughter moved in and I got bumped from my basement office too







The trick is to offer an incentive. I renovated the basement into an apartment and took her bedroom as my office. Everyone wins


----------



## boostinsteve

Yeah, it's a small space, but at least I have something now. The houses are small out here in Hawaii, so I took the space that I could, and making it happen. It works for my needs.

And yeah, I got to re-do this space, and that was good enough for me for now. I got a new laptop out of the deal too. So I am happy. Love my new GT80S. The 980M's are pretty decent. Wish this was a higher resolution screen, but I should have no problem maxing my games out for quite a while.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Yeah, it's a small space, but at least I have something now. The houses are small out here in Hawaii, so I took the space that I could, and making it happen. It works for my needs.
> 
> And yeah, I got to re-do this space, and that was good enough for me for now. I got a new laptop out of the deal too. So I am happy. Love my new GT80S. The 980M's are pretty decent. Wish this was a higher resolution screen, but I should have no problem maxing my games out for quite a while.


Agreed. Having your own space is so nice even if smallish. My den is only 10x10 or so but it's 100% better then my pc out in living room like my last house

What all are your plans for the space?


----------



## boostinsteve

I am still going through stuff to see if it can be used or not. If it can't, gotta chuck it. I had a bunch of old video cards and stuff that I just chucked. Stuff that no one would want. Some old 9800GT, 460's, etc. Once that is done, it will be my office only. Since this attaches to the garage, I am also putting a lot of focus on the garage now which I never did before. It will get a new fresh coat of paint, then epoxy coating on the floor.

Everything down here is kind of my space. I have my home gym down here, and most of my tools are here, or located back in my workshop which is also under construction. Digging the "crawlspace" out. I use crawlspace lightly because it is almost 8 feet high. Making for a great place to start a workshop under the house. Too many projects, not enough time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> I am still going through stuff to see if it can be used or not. If it can't, gotta chuck it. I had a bunch of old video cards and stuff that I just chucked. Stuff that no one would want. Some old 9800GT, 460's, etc. Once that is done, it will be my office only. Since this attaches to the garage, I am also putting a lot of focus on the garage now which I never did before. It will get a new fresh coat of paint, then epoxy coating on the floor.
> 
> Everything down here is kind of my space. I have my home gym down here, and most of my tools are here, or located back in my workshop which is also under construction. Digging the "crawlspace" out. I use crawlspace lightly because it is almost 8 feet high. Making for a great place to start a workshop under the house. Too many projects, not enough time.


You threw out a bunch of old GPU's? From that list alone benchers would have looooved to get their paws on them....


----------



## AsusFan30




----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*


Love the mini fridge, I want one for my room (if that is what white thing is). Looks sweet man.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Love the mini fridge, I want one for my room (if that is what white thing is). Looks sweet man.


Looks like an AC unit, but a mini fridge is definitely nice to have close by!


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Love the mini fridge, I want one for my room (if that is what white thing is). Looks sweet man.


absolutely, is an AC unit that is exhausting via the window.

I would rather have an AC unit over a fridge, but better to have both!


----------



## longroadtrip

New 2018 desktop. Changed out the speakers, keyboard, and mouse. Only thing left to do is change out the monitor. Have a Samsung CHG90 49" and a triple 32" setup. Have to try them both out to see which I want to keep.







Desk cabling is done. Need to finish the cabling closest to the wall.


----------



## maestro0428

Here is my set up for now. Recently picked up the HP Omen 144hz lcd and Polk Audio speakers.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro0428*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my set up for now. Recently picked up the HP Omen 144hz lcd and Polk Audio speakers.


As someone who works for HP in australia i approve of this post HAHA


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> New 2018 desktop. Changed out the speakers, keyboard, and mouse. Only thing left to do is change out the monitor. Have a Samsung CHG90 49" and a triple 32" setup. *Have to try them both out to see which I want to keep.*
> 
> Desk cabling is done. Need to finish the cabling closest to the wall.


Which one?? Keep em all and matrix that setup. Dig the top, I'm guessing custom?


----------



## Hawawaa

Current setup for 2018, gonna do some upgrades soon, new ssds, new keyboard, black noctua fans, new case, and this should be last update for this build. 4-5 years I will retire her to the entertainment area and build a new machine.


----------



## Robilar

I'm upgrading my office yet again. Just finished my new home office layout. And I just put an offer in on a new house...









Current setup:





I just custom built this desk out of butcher block. But I want to do something really different for the next one.

This is the new room for my office at the new house...










I am seriously considering grabbing a Lian Li DK-04x



Or build something new. Have to give it some thought.

I really like this layout with the Thermaltake.


----------



## drfouad

Hey need an opinion.
I have been rocking my ASUS 27" pg278q monitor for a year.
Thinking of upgrading suggestions?


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Hey need an opinion.
> I have been rocking my ASUS 27" pg278q monitor for a year.
> Thinking of upgrading suggestions?


Why? Thats a 144 27in.. Seems like most monitors now a days are just money grabs.


----------



## CasperGS

Where did you find this pic?

[/quote]


----------



## drfouad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Why? Thats a 144 27in.. Seems like most monitors now a days are just money grabs.


I was looking into 34" displays.....suggestions?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Why? Thats a 144 27in.. Seems like most monitors now a days are just money grabs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into 34" displays.....suggestions?
Click to expand...

I don't know if it helps or not, but I was personally looking at this one:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0JC-000B-000G2


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfouad*
> 
> I was looking into 34" displays.....suggestions?


I have a Asus PG348Q 34in 100Hertz panel. I came from a 24in Asus 144 and can say that I bought the UW for tasks outside of gaming and the screen real estate is fantastic. I also got more desk real estate because I was able to ditch my multi panel setup for the single. For games that need high refresh rate I still use 16:9 (CS:GO and Overwatch). I have played CS since 1999 and have used CRT monitors all the way to 144hz flat screens. Telling the difference from 144 to 100 is something that I dont even notice. The 100hz panel is still fast IMO.

35in 200 Refresh rate Asus UW panels were shown at CES. The PG348Q might come down in price a bit so they weren't directly competing with themselves. Id wait and see if that happens.. Not sure on the release but i'm sure a quick search can give you an answer. I personally have used Asus panels for my last 5 monitors. My 6th will be an Asus as well ;-)


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm upgrading my office yet again. Just finished my new home office layout. And I just put an offer in on a new house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just custom built this desk out of butcher block. But I want to do something really different for the next one.
> 
> This is the new room for my office at the new house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering grabbing a Lian Li DK-04x
> 
> 
> 
> Or build something new. Have to give it some thought.
> 
> I really like this layout with the Thermaltake.


I'd just be super concious of dust, i know its a sily after thought, but a tempered glass top would be a fingerprint & dust magnet. It looks super amazing for sure, but itd get so dirty so quick.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thought I'd clean up a bit. .

Stickers!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thought I'd clean up a bit. .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickers!!


Seeing your space almost makes me willing to post mine, but once again it's a state of perpetual re-arrangement. This time it's bottles of various paints that have invaded my desk, alongside various miniatures. So can't wait to build that second desk, or steal hubby's side (we're still debating on which one)


----------



## Xrc6

My little gaming area that my wife allotted me










Some of my random collectable stuff. A few old PC games still in the box, strategy guides, figurines and my favorite of all...the talking Bob Ross bobble head.










My Yoga laptop that I use to play emulators on.










My Oculus Rift










A few consoles



















Another handheld and my Asus G8









an arcade that I built a while back


----------



## Unknownm

My madness









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealNeil

Is there a thread for the messiest Computer room? (stuffed full of crap)

There are some decent PCs in amongst this stuff. A 7900X, a pair of 7700K systems, and a 6600K box.
I have two more to build, then I get to clean it up and move a lot of it to my shed.


----------



## Deeptek

Added another screen..


----------



## brox

Doing some work on some custom controller builds, and editing them for YT. The surface pro 3 is connected using a program called Sharemouse, so I can multi-task without dual monitors. Just started my Engineering job!


----------



## RealNeil

brox said:


> Just started my Engineering job!


Congrats! I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## brox

*Thanks*



RealNeil said:


> Congrats! I hope it goes well for you.


Thanks, I am working for the same company but moved to Manufacturing Engineering. It's a lot of work but is great so far.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait for my new chair to arrive this week from MassDrop. . :wheee:


----------



## xSCAR45

Here's a look at my station.


----------



## catmmm

Just my desk


----------



## confed

DarthBaggins said:


> Can't wait for my new chair to arrive this week from MassDrop. . :wheee:


How is it? The price isn't bad but it doesn't seem too different from my 3+ year old Staples Hyken that I picked up for less than half the price.

Don't see any reviews for the chair yet. Will be interested to hear your take.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far I love it, has more adjustments then I know what to do with and will take time to fully tweak to completely perfect. really for $200 it was a good buy since I was looking at more expensive chairs since I want this to one to last quite a while (5+ yrs).


----------



## Chargeit

Not sure where to post this so I'll do it here.

Moved to a new house with high pile carpet. Didn't work with my computer chair so I wanted to get a mat. Being a diy'er I wasn't keen on the idea of just buying one from the store. Found a good build involving 3/4" particle board and laminate flooring. Used the edges of 2x4's for the trim and here is the result. 

Ultra heavy duty and works great. Only complaint is it rises the height of my chair but I knew that would happen. 

Here is a link the the guide if anyone is interested. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wooden-Chair-Mat/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry, posted in the wrong section...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Just bought my first DSLR yesterday! Used auto mode for all of 10 minutes before delving into manual mode.


Spoiler


----------



## KC_Flip

3 filing cabinets + 2 boards = 1 very inexpensive, large area desk


----------



## IAmDay

When I clean it I'll have better photos. Here is my cozy corner.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

IAmDay said:


> When I clean it I'll have better photos. Here is my cozy corner.


Which one? The invisible one?


----------



## nyates

*New Office*

New Office Setup. 

Got the desk finally. Built by an Amish carpenter up in Pennsylvania. 

Red rig is mine, Green is the GF's.


----------



## ilmazzo

Very nice

Sharp clean

Model of the chair if I may ask?


----------



## Vipu

ilmazzo said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sharp clean
> 
> Model of the chair if I may ask?


Looks like Herman miller Embody


----------



## nyates

Vipu said:


> Looks like Herman miller Embody


That is correct.


----------



## Fishinfan

nyates said:


> New Office Setup.
> 
> Got the desk finally. Built by an Amish carpenter up in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Red rig is mine, Green is the GF's.




Very nice cable management, no pictures on the wall?


That is how I would like to have my monitor, what is the size and make are those monitors?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

mrpurplehawk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Redid my organization today, pretty happy with the result. Bottom PC runs my Plex server, Teamspeak, home network storage, as well as 24/7 mining machine. Figured I'd stack them to be more efficient
> 
> 
> 
> .


Moved apartments and now my room is big enough for my entire setup and more in it! Plus I added a lot of new stuff, Mic, Mic stand, mixer, wireless charging mousepad, shelves, 2 Headphones, 2 headphone amps, dac, legos haha


----------



## taowulf

mrpurplehawk said:


> Moved apartments and now my room is big enough for my entire setup and more in it! Plus I added a lot of new stuff, Mic, Mic stand, mixer, wireless charging mousepad, shelves, 2 Headphones, 2 headphone amps, dac, legos haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I like it. It has personality, the sterile look kinda freaks me out. 

You need something to protect your shag carpet from the rollers on your chair though.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

taowulf said:


> I like it. It has personality, the sterile look kinda freaks me out.
> 
> You need something to protect your shag carpet from the rollers on your chair though.


I agree, the super minimalist look a bit much for me as well. I prefer something that has a bit of character to it. Thankfully the carpet isn't quite long enough to get stuck in my rollers otherwise I'd have to.


----------



## taowulf

mrpurplehawk said:


> I agree, the super minimalist look a bit much for me as well. I prefer something that has a bit of character to it. Thankfully the carpet isn't quite long enough to get stuck in my rollers otherwise I'd have to.


Even a medium length carpet pile can be damaged by repeated rolling. Then I realize that not many people are at their desk as much as I am...ah, the joy of working from home.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

taowulf said:


> Even a medium length carpet pile can be damaged by repeated rolling. Then I realize that not many people are at their desk as much as I am...ah, the joy of working from home.


Ohhhh I see what you mean, yea I didn't think about that, I was more worried the carpet would get stuck inside the rollers.

And I spend quite a bit of time at my desk  More time than I spend at work ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Couple recent project pieces from my little garage workshop. 

Comic book shelf for the teenage son, desk for the wife.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That’s where I’m glad I don’t have carpet in my office, which I’m in nearly every day


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I can confirm the carpet thing.

I work from home and the carpet in under my chair might as well be tile at this point it's so flat.


----------



## Robilar

My new office... just closed on a new house and this is my blank slate.

Going from this 











To this...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Going with a Fantasia theme/ Sorcerer’s Apprentice


----------



## Robilar

God no. I feel a bit bad though... The prior owner painted those murals on the wall for his kid. A lot of work and I am going to paint it all away into a very industrial looking office. May have to stain my desk dark though to contrast the floors.


----------



## Chargeit

Moving to our new house with high pile carpet was a system shock coming from laminate flooring. The mat I made worked out really well though I still miss being able to freely roll around my room. 

My setup currently. And a fresh picture of my mat. My cat is down there coveting my chair.


----------



## old.timer.865




----------



## Robilar

Finally got my desk and system set up after the new move. It was pretty low on the totem pole of priorities. Entire house being painted, complete basement renovation for my daughter.

Have no clue where my artwork is.


The nice thing about a home made butcher block desk is that it's damn near indestructible. After the move, plugged back in the 60 or so screws and it's good as new. I may still stain it a darker color at some point.


Before:










New home office:











After:


----------



## DarthBaggins

A slightly darker stain would look nice (looks good as is too)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I would keep the lighter color to offset and brighten the darker colors of the room. Darker furniture looks better in a lighter colored room.


----------



## Fishinfan

Robilar said:


> Finally got my desk and system set up after the new move. It was pretty low on the totem pole of priorities. Entire house being painted, complete basement renovation for my daughter.
> 
> Have no clue where my artwork is.
> 
> 
> The nice thing about a home made butcher block desk is that it's damn near indestructible. After the move, plugged back in the 60 or so screws and it's good as new. I may still stain it a darker color at some point.
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New home office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




Oh the horror, you covered Mickey! But seriously,nice office.


----------



## Robilar

Lol ya I actually felt kind of bad. The prior owner of the house painted all these murals for their kid in the room (a lot of work) and I covered em up. My GF, daughter and stepdaughter all wanted me to keep the disney theme...


----------



## Fishinfan

Robilar said:


> Lol ya I actually felt kind of bad. The prior owner of the house painted all these murals for their kid in the room (a lot of work) and I covered em up. My GF, daughter and stepdaughter all wanted me to keep the disney theme...



It didn't look like a cheap job to me.


----------



## Deeptek

Sold my Asus ROG Ultrawide and picked up the new Alienware 25. This monitor is blazing fast. Going from 32in to 24in wasnt a big deal.

Here it is!


----------



## taowulf

Judging by the camera angle, Deeptex may be a Batman villain.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Deeptek said:


> Sold my Asus ROG Ultrawide and picked up the new Alienware 25. This monitor is blazing fast. Going from 32in to 24in wasnt a big deal.
> 
> Here it is!


What is the chair?


----------



## Qu1ckset

My current setup till my compression fittings show up


----------



## RushiMP

Last shot before I move. Realtors coerced me to 'roll it back' for the non-overclocked masses. Missing several workstations, many screens, and plenty of hardware used as decor. But it is still functional for me, and it comes across as less insane to the people who see my home.


----------



## CptAsian

RushiMP said:


> Last shot before I move. Realtors coerced me to 'roll it back' for the non-overclocked masses. Missing several workstations, many screens, and plenty of hardware used as decor. But it is still functional for me, and it comes across as less insane to the people who see my home.


That room is still one of my favorite setups on this entire forum, easily. Shame it has to be toned down, but it it keeps its functionality for you, then all is well I suppose.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

RushiMP said:


> Last shot before I move. Realtors coerced me to 'roll it back' for the non-overclocked masses. Missing several workstations, many screens, and plenty of hardware used as decor. But it is still functional for me, and it comes across as less insane to the people who see my home.


Crazy looking room. What is the Sgi system for.


----------



## Nukemaster

RushiMP, 

I bet you have the best lan parties


----------



## Deeptek

RushiMP said:


> Last shot before I move. Realtors coerced me to 'roll it back' for the non-overclocked masses. Missing several workstations, many screens, and plenty of hardware used as decor. But it is still functional for me, and it comes across as less insane to the people who see my home.


Can we be friends IRL?


----------



## w-moffatt

RushiMP said:


> Last shot before I move. Realtors coerced me to 'roll it back' for the non-overclocked masses. Missing several workstations, many screens, and plenty of hardware used as decor. But it is still functional for me, and it comes across as less insane to the people who see my home.


Hands down the cleanest setup i have ever seen. Thumbs up to you man, this setup is insane. Whats the SGI Setup for?


----------



## RushiMP

The SGI rack was purchased when they decommissioned the NASA Ames Research Supercomputer. It has some compute bricks and such but I have repopulated it with my network gear and storage. The O2 system is functional as is really just a toy for when I am feeling nostalgic. The SGI Fuel and Octane systems were just chassis when I got them and I have resto-modded them with modern running gear.


----------



## ilmazzo

That would be something I would have done in my life if one ring did not tied me in the darkness of marriage, very very congrats...... only few people would appreciate something like that, and we are the fews!


----------



## sampson




----------



## w-moffatt

ilmazzo said:


> That would be something I would have done in my life if one ring did not tied me in the darkness of marriage, very very congrats...... only few people would appreciate something like that, and we are the fews!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH.... I know those feels so well...Throw a small,loud,energized child person into the mix and those dreams became a distant memory XD


----------



## Qu1ckset

Here is my setup till my fittings arrive, hopefully this week!


----------



## RushiMP

w-moffatt said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH.... I know those feels so well...Throw a small,loud,energized child person into the mix and those dreams became a distant memory XD


Yeah I got 3 of those Monkeys on Acid. I basically renamed my office the Fortress of Solitude.

Can always escape to the workshop:


----------



## ilmazzo

RushiMP said:


> Yeah I got 3 of those Monkeys on Acid. I basically renamed my office the Fortress of Solitude.
> 
> Can always escape to the workshop:


I see something coming from my country somewhere there


----------



## CptAsian

Last shot of my setup before I pack it up tomorrow morning to move home for the summer.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm about to start packing up for my move for the summer, at least I'm not the only one. Planning on selling off some of my x99 gear and building a Node 202 build - having fun finding a cooler suitable for a 8700k since no one seems to have a mitx board for a 2700(x) (well in stock)


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Main Rig
CPU: Intel I7 4790k
MB: EVGA Z97 Stinger Wifi
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 AIO
RAM: 8 gigs crucial Bollistix (1600mhz)
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240 (white)
SSD: Samsung 250gb 850 Pro
GPU: Gigabyte 960GTX (2GB) Mini Ver.
PSU: Corsair 750 Watt
HD: Seagate 3TB (Storage Use)

Laptop:
Lenovo Thinkpad T460


----------



## IlVeneziano

Hi everyone, here is my baby,

8700k dellidded @4.8
Aorus gaming 7 z370
960pro 512 + 2tb wd black
32gb dominator 3600
SLI 1080Ti waterforce
h115i
RMi 850w
4xCorsair ML magnetic
Cooler master c700p
PG348Q
Lenovo 22"
g502 proteus core
Logitech k750 solar


----------



## ilmazzo

Uè cumpà

Nice setup

Aorus enthusiast!

Hope this July I will post my new one too..... full AMD obviously!


----------



## IlVeneziano

uè fratè ^^ posta posta!!

Non riesco a sistemare la signature


----------



## w-moffatt

IlVeneziano said:


> Hi everyone, here is my baby,
> 
> 8700k dellidded @4.8
> Aorus gaming 7 z370
> 960pro 512 + 2tb wd black
> 32gb dominator 3600
> SLI 1080Ti waterforce
> h115i
> RMi 850w
> 4xCorsair ML magnetic
> Cooler master c700p
> PG348Q
> Lenovo 22"
> g502 proteus core
> Logitech k750 solar




Can someone explain to me why you would want to de-lid a processor? is the peformance gain that much more noticeable?


----------



## Vipu

w-moffatt said:


> Can someone explain to me why you would want to de-lid a processor? is the peformance gain that much more noticeable?


About 20C difference


----------



## john1016

As said they run cooler de-lidded. Cant wait to do my 7700k, I hope to run at 5.1ghz(it will run, but very hot) with a cooler temp than stock.


----------



## MocoIMO

2018 might be the year I actually finish this room


----------



## pkmnfreak125

MocoIMO said:


> 2018 might be the year I actually finish this room


awesome Jordan collection


----------



## ilmazzo

nice desk! The lamp style is perfect for it


----------



## MocoIMO

pkmnfreak125 said:


> awesome Jordan collection


Thank you 



ilmazzo said:


> nice desk! The lamp style is perfect for it


Thanks! Wish I was able to get another lamp


----------



## Qu1ckset

My New Setup


----------



## Qu1ckset

MocoIMO said:


> 2018 might be the year I actually finish this room


What keyboard is that?


----------



## john1016

Qu1ckset said:


> What keyboard is that?



Looks like a Logitech G pro


----------



## Qu1ckset

john1016 said:


> Looks like a Logitech G pro


i have the G Pro, im asking about the poster above mine lol


----------



## Robilar

Changed the legs on my DIY desk. Wasn't crazy about the metal ones I bought so I cut and sanded a set from block pine. More industrial looking 

Before:










After:


----------



## caenlen

MocoIMO said:


> 2018 might be the year I actually finish this room


I wish I was a baller, I wish I was a little bit taller ::breaks out dancing in celebration of your room::


----------



## AT0MAC

I just found this thread and what a great way to inspire each other!
Awesome setups people have, damn...
I try my best with what I have, so in case you have not seen the build thread in my signature, where same pictures where put up recently, then they come here also.

My gaming computer is inside a closet.
The closet have active cooling with 3x ML140 Pro white light fans that suck air up to the upper compartment, where 2x ML140 fans are placed on the inside of 2 air ducts - with the help of 2x ML120 inside the ducts to draw the hot air out.










There is mirrors inside the closet, to aid in plugging in cables and other things around the case, when the system it not finally installed and the system can be pushed around a little, as I can way better look behind it and inside it. Remember, it is a closet after all, there is really limited space and I have to stand on something to reach there, so to get all the help I can i.e. to plug in a cable behind, that is a huge bonus.










Speaking of mirrors, I did the same behind my big a$$ monitor.










Here it's slightly easier to show you what the purpose is.
I can see the inputs!










Looks like this from the front, the "bubble" at the end of the table is my brand new Hue Go lamp that I just picked up, am charging it now to play around with tomorrow.










Same setup looks something like this at brighter light.
Sorry for the colors, my camera and indoor light is not the best combo so tried to compensate in post process and ended up at this.










From another angle



















If you wonder why I have 2 keyboards, then the wireless Logitech one is connected to 2 machines below the table, where I'm also hiding my music DAC I use for well yea, music, and right now my surround headset is plugged into one of the machines, my "Mini3" i3 based tiny magnetized PC that can carry it's own weight under one of the desk shelves.
The other one is an even lower powered Linux machine only used to browse the web on, if I don't need any power for anything extra, build both of them out of scrap parts I had laying around from other builds that are worth too little to sell but are too good to throw away.










I'm trying to keep it pretty clean with no visible cables under the desk, mainly because my son loves to stay under there when I play games, so he can watch a movie or sleep.


----------



## Robilar

Butcher block diy is the way to go. The stuff is damn near indestructible. 

Nice setup


----------



## AT0MAC

Robilar said:


> Butcher block diy is the way to go. The stuff is damn near indestructible.
> 
> Nice setup


You talk about my piece of wood under the system?
It has a purpose, the machine is so heavy the thin alu buttom flexes when I had to lift it into the closet, also the rubber feet are very grippy so could not push it around for installing cables, fixed that with little felt under the wood.
Scrap piece of wood from when i build my desk.


----------



## john1016

Qu1ckset said:


> i have the G Pro, im asking about the poster above mine lol



Oops, looked at the wrong pics lol.


----------



## MocoIMO

Qu1ckset said:


> i have the G Pro, im asking about the poster above mine lol


Sorry for the late response. It is a Ducky one TKL with a GMK Terminal Keyset.



caenlen said:


> I wish I was a baller, I wish I was a little bit taller ::breaks out dancing in celebration of your room::


Thanks  :3


----------



## confed

Have the computers/office in the basement but the basement flooded on Memorial Day. Will still be about 3 or 4 weeks until all the repairs are done. Will try to show an update once it's back to normal. Hoping to see some more people share in here, always good for inspiration.


----------



## liquidzoo

confed said:


> Have the computers/office in the basement but the basement flooded on Memorial Day. Will still be about 3 or 4 weeks until all the repairs are done. Will try to show an update once it's back to normal. Hoping to see some more people share in here, always good for inspiration.


That's awful!

Do what you can to make sure it doesn't happen again, for sure. I had friends that happened to, but thankfully they were using their basement for mostly storage so nothing actively in use got ruined.

They ended up putting in a huge retaining wall and drainage system in their backyard. Looks incredible, but it was a hell of a lot of work.

Hopefully nothing got ruined and you can get back to it sooner rather than later.


----------



## KenLautner

Hello to everyone with mismatched monitors


----------



## Radox-0

Some upgrades to mine, changes to audio, lighting and peripherals. Picked up Philips Hue Items to satisfy my curiosity when I saw ASUS Aura now syncs with HUE lighting. To be honest its not a great implementation when working with Aura, but I did stumble across the fact Philips does have an app which changes the lighting based on what's on screen and surprisingly works really well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Got everything all set up in the gallery/work, it's weird not having my rig at home (plan on building a secondary rig for just home/lan use)


----------



## Miss Roxy

Latest setup.


----------



## confed

Took 12 weeks since the flooding incident but finally got the flooring installed and the desks back in order. Still gotta clean up/arrange the other computer area in the basement. This area has our 2 work from home setups and my personal setup.

Other area (slightly larger than normal closet) will house networking gear, wife's PC, spare laptop for specific use cases.


----------



## SLOWION

My new setup:

Flexispot Electric Standing Desk
Acer H236hl bid Monitor
Loctek D7A Monitor Arm
VESA Mount Adapter
Micca Club 3 Speakers
SMSL SA-50 Amplifier
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro
Antlion ModMic 5
Schiit Magni 3 Headphone Amplifier
DREVO Calibur Keyboard
Logitech G Pro Mouse

PC is running a Ryzen 7 1700, 16GB RAM and GTX 1070.

More pictures here. Also I made a setup tour on YT


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Finally got around to cleaning the dust off everything and took some new pictures.


----------



## Trimaz

Just finished all 4k pages of some awesome setups, so I'd thought I'd post my own.
The PC on the left is mine (and sometimes, my wife uses it) and the one on the right is one I just finished for the kids.
There is another side to the study, including a TV and a racing sim I move in front of it, so I will get some shots later.


----------



## SLOWION

Trimaz said:


> Just finished all 4k pages of some awesome setups, so I'd thought I'd post my own.
> The PC on the left is mine (and sometimes, my wife uses it) and the one on the right is one I just finished for the kids.
> There is another side to the study, including a TV and a racing sim I move in front of it, so I will get some shots later.


What chair is that?


----------



## Trimaz

It's just this little dude from OfficeWorks here in Oz.

https://www.officeworks.com.au/shop/officeworks/p/baku-medium-back-chair-black-jbbakumbbk

It's actually quite comfortable. I've only had it for over a little under two years and actually like it a lot.


----------



## Eze2kiel




----------



## taowulf

Is that Ichi the Killer I see on the big screen? Wildly crazy film!


----------



## Eze2kiel

taowulf said:


> Is that Ichi the Killer I see on the big screen? Wildly crazy film!


Downloading later.
Thanks!

Tonight we see Ocean's 8 and Adrift.


----------



## taowulf

Eze2kiel said:


> Downloading later.
> Thanks!
> 
> Tonight we see Ocean's 8 and Adrift.


Takashi Miike is a twisted genius of a director. Enjoy it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks similar to my Plex server line-up lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Got my rig setup temporarily while I'm searching for a new apartment/house.


----------



## ilmazzo

I wanna give the net a new momentum leaving this here....







ps: the man'o'war has a very short cable, I need to find a solution to this since my pc is on my right and I'm quite far from the monitor and the rig so I get the cable being over my right arm and sometimes bothering me while moving around the mouse grrrrr


----------



## Fandorin

DarthBaggins said:


> Got my rig setup temporarily while I'm searching for a new apartment/house.


what do you have for the case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's an InWin 303, need to swap everything over to my M8 or Enthoo Pro M SE


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sorry for the crap quality, but wanted to share my updated setup (3x S2716DGs). Got rid of the old glass L desk setup to make room for VR.


----------



## nasmith2000

New desk, monitor arm. Liking the change so far.


----------



## vf-

The black desk is sweet. Stealthy.


----------



## JennyBeans

Thought this little beans would like to get her pc in


----------



## maestro0428

My main work/gaming system is in my office.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Desk setup. I love my Filco stone palm rest. 

IMG_4593 by Bruce Han, on Flickr

View of the desk area. There's a dent on the Optimus Prime side of the print because the poster next to it fell off the wall and smacked it real hard. LOL

IMG_4579 by Bruce Han, on Flickr

The PC powering it all

IMG_4583 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## kingcrispy

Windy and crisp morning


----------



## Nineball_Seraph

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> snip


absolutly love the IDW TF series and love that poster. Also where did you get the prints for that and F40?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Nineball_Seraph said:


> absolutly love the IDW TF series and love that poster. Also where did you get the prints for that and F40?


Thanks! I bought the F40 print years ago from a site called Motive Artworks. They used to have a really weird release schedule but I haven't been keeping up with their works. https://www.motiveartworks.com


----------



## SauS

Since I recently upgraded my pc (and room too ~4 months ago), here's mine

(The lights in the room are RGB too)

I guess this fits too:


----------



## ilmazzo

Added rgb ambient illumination behind my 34 wide with an internal (lol) nzxt hue+ controller

another led channel will be used for the retro-desk in the future





need to solve that mess of cables behind my case


----------



## ilmazzo

on the right from the monitor you can see the internal nzxt controller in his white glory (think i'll wrap it with the same theme of the case)


----------



## PerfectTekniq

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> snip


Gotta love the Aerons.


----------



## EddWar

eewww, icons. 


just kidding


----------



## Eze2kiel




----------



## CarnageHimura

Finally I put in order my desktop, and I feel confident to upload a couple of photos:


----------



## OverK1LL

Not going to lie, wire management was a challenge on such a thin desk. Believe it or not there is a UPS mounted in the way back on the underside. USB power on the far right. Doggo on the far left


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

OverK1LL said:


> View attachment 232214
> Not going to lie, wire management was a challenge on such a thin desk. Believe it or not there is a UPS mounted in the way back on the underside. USB power on the far right. Doggo on the far left


Interesting. Can you post a photo of the underside (the desk, not Doggo)?


----------



## OverK1LL

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Interesting. Can you post a photo of the underside (the desk, not Doggo)?


MDF on the bottom to screw the UPS and zip tie anchors into. Used a wire tray from amazon and also screwed that onto the bottom. Used double sided tape for the *********** strip and the hook up for the HTC Vive.

The white surge suppressor is on a wireless relay to turn on the speakers and sub so I can turn all three off with the press of a button. I was planning on painting the underside but decided not to waste the time.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

OverK1LL said:


> MDF on the bottom to screw the UPS and zip tie anchors into. Used a wire tray from amazon and also screwed that onto the bottom. Used double sided tape for the *********** strip and the hook up for the HTC Vive.
> 
> The white surge suppressor is on a wireless relay to turn on the speakers and sub so I can turn all three off with the press of a button. I was planning on painting the underside but decided not to waste the time.


Thank you! Very well done!


----------



## sniper_13

Here's my little setup.


----------



## Barefooter

OverK1LL said:


> View attachment 232214
> Not going to lie, wire management was a challenge on such a thin desk. Believe it or not there is a UPS mounted in the way back on the underside. USB power on the far right. Doggo on the far left


Very clean. Nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Chargeit

The ol'computer room. Had wires better manged but my cats got at them. 

*I feel OverK1LL's pain. My computer table doesn't give much for wire management.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Chargeit said:


> The ol'computer room. Had wires better manged but my cats got at them.
> 
> *I feel OverK1LL's pain. My computer table doesn't give much for wire management.


It's a monumental chore but cats can be trained to stay out places you don't want them in. I have friends who have trained ll the cats they have had to stay out the kitchen (and they have ways of knowing if the cats venture into the kitchen or not when they are away from the house).


----------



## Chargeit

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> It's a monumental chore but cats can be trained to stay out places you don't want them in. I have friends who have trained ll the cats they have had to stay out the kitchen (and they have ways of knowing if the cats venture into the kitchen or not when they are away from the house).


I used to keep the computer room door closed. We moved to this new house at the beginning of the year. The windows are terrible in the room and I don't like being closed up in it. I started leaving my computer room door open and my cats have taken full advantage of it. By this point I don't have the heart to run them out the room. Though really wish they'd leave my wires alone.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Chargeit said:


> I used to keep the computer room door closed. We moved to this new house at the beginning of the year. The windows are terrible in the room and I don't like being closed up in it. I started leaving my computer room door open and my cats have taken full advantage of it. By this point I don't have the heart to run them out the room. Though really wish they'd leave my wires alone.


I loved my dogs and children, too, but I didn't allow bad behavior from either of them.


----------



## Chargeit

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I loved my dogs and children, too, but I didn't allow bad behavior from either of them.


I get on them. Though I find cats are good at pointing out shoddy work. The one wire hanging was a usb extension I added to extend my wireless headphone adapter away from my computer. Unlike the rest of my wires I just coiled the wire up and placed the cable on my desk behind my computer monitor. One of my cats noticed it and said, "What's this slack stuff?" and smacked it off the table. 

The other wire kind of hanging is the charging cable for my mouse. Not much I can do with that since it needs to be free to move around when I'm using the mouse plugged in. Damned G700s has a 4 - 8 hour battery life. Very responsive for a wireless but the thing sucks down a charge and I use it plugged in most of the time. Can't blame my cat on that one.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Chargeit said:


> I get on them. Though I find cats are good at pointing out shoddy work. The one wire hanging was a usb extension I added to extend my wireless headphone adapter away from my computer. Unlike the rest of my wires I just coiled the wire up and placed the cable on my desk behind my computer monitor. One of my cats noticed it and said, "What's this slack stuff?" and smacked it off the table.
> 
> The other wire kind of hanging is the charging cable for my mouse. Not much I can do with that since it needs to be free to move around when I'm using the mouse plugged in. Damned G700s has a 4 - 8 hour battery life. Very responsive for a wireless but the thing sucks down a charge and I use it plugged in most of the time. Can't blame my cat on that one.


I blame the cat. If trained correctly, they will know to leave _anything_ near that computer alone.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got my rig setup in it's temporary space and got my SFF build setup at work on the bench.


----------



## ilmazzo

I need to know where I can buy or find one of that cpus holder box! I don't even know how to call it in english..... sooooo nerd!!!! I would like even something like that for ram modules I have all over the place in my box....


----------



## TheBadBull

ilmazzo said:


> I need to know where I can buy or find one of that cpus holder box! I don't even know how to call it in english..... sooooo nerd!!!! I would like even something like that for ram modules I have all over the place in my box....


They're called Trays. Check ebay for cpu tray and ram tray, there should be some pretty cheap ones for sale that fits the bill.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah we have quite a few of the memory trays and cpu versions


----------



## w-moffatt

OverK1LL said:


> MDF on the bottom to screw the UPS and zip tie anchors into. Used a wire tray from amazon and also screwed that onto the bottom. Used double sided tape for the *********** strip and the hook up for the HTC Vive.
> 
> The white surge suppressor is on a wireless relay to turn on the speakers and sub so I can turn all three off with the press of a button. I was planning on painting the underside but decided not to waste the time.


Your cable management is outstanding.


----------



## Blze001

New place means new computer room. Got a good deal on an open-box Alienware monitor to boot. Now I just need to retire the old desk mat and run the keyboard through a high-level decontamination process...


----------



## drfouad

Hey guys new Place new Setup


----------



## ZealotKi11er

drfouad said:


> Hey guys new Place new Setup


dat wp.


----------



## Victorious25

Finally getting around to posting this gallery here. Sorry its a link to an external gallery. Also sorry that I'm a terrible photographer. I swear half the people who post their setups online are semi-pro photographers.

https://imgur.com/a/RwGW40o

Desk is a custom design and build that I did. The monitor mount was based off of a post here on OCN using pipe from a hardware store. The middle monitor isn't in the mount as its newer and I need to make a new piece to accommodate it properly in the mount. Thankfully the stock stand sits it pretty much exactly at the height that I want so I haven't made an effort to do that. I think I posted the Sketchup plans here a number of years ago, but I should be able to dig them up again if anyone is interested.

Specs are in the Imgur album.


----------



## DarthBaggins

drfouad said:


> Hey guys new Place new Setup


What desk is that?


----------



## Chargeit

Blze001 said:


> New place means new computer room. Got a good deal on an open-box Alienware monitor to boot. Now I just need to retire the old desk mat and run the keyboard through a high-level decontamination process...


Is there a reason you have the monitor mounted so high? The top of your monitor should be at, or right below eye level.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Victorious25 said:


> Finally getting around to posting this gallery here. Sorry its a link to an external gallery. Also sorry that I'm a terrible photographer. I swear half the people who post their setups online are semi-pro photographers.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/RwGW40o
> 
> Desk is a custom design and build that I did. The monitor mount was based off of a post here on OCN using pipe from a hardware store. The middle monitor isn't in the mount as its newer and I need to make a new piece to accommodate it properly in the mount. Thankfully the stock stand sits it pretty much exactly at the height that I want so I haven't made an effort to do that. I think I posted the Sketchup plans here a number of years ago, but I should be able to dig them up again if anyone is interested.
> 
> Specs are in the Imgur album.


I used to have that same model Marantz receiver, some of the best audio I've had came from that classic. Reminds me I need to dig my Rotel gear out of storage (pre-amp and 6x100w amp). I miss having my audio gear in my office - other half hates it which is why I compromised and got a pair of Kanto YU2's.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Chargeit said:


> Is there a reason you have the monitor mounted so high? The top of your monitor should be at, or right below eye level.


How do you know that the top of the monitor isn't at eye level or right below? Maybe the guy is tall and/or the desk is lower than usual. Or he just happens to prefer that height. I know I prefer a monitor where the center of the screen is at eye level.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I have stacked monitors too it's not bad 
My desk is higher than his looks
Mine desk is 33" tall bottom of my second monitor is 49" it's not bad takes a little getting used too but i lean back quite a bit too


----------



## Blze001

Chargeit said:


> Is there a reason you have the monitor mounted so high? The top of your monitor should be at, or right below eye level.


I'm not a big fan of having it that low, sitting with my head tilted down gets uncomfortable. Having it where my eyes are in the middle of the screen is much more comfortable. That said, it's a tick higher in that image, I've fiddled with placement a bit and it's a little lower. Still higher than what you'd have on the stock stand.


----------



## ilmazzo

Chargeit said:


> Is there a reason you have the monitor mounted so high? The top of your monitor should be at, or right below eye level.


sometimes I saw a streamer playing hunt showdown that used as the game monitor the one on the very top, so the one in front of him used for twitch chat and other garbage, so the streaming was watching someone that seemed blessed by the Lord looking at the heavens.... I could feel the pain for the neck and eyes on the long run but, hey, it is what it is.....


----------



## Fishinfan

OverK1LL said:


> MDF on the bottom to screw the UPS and zip tie anchors into. Used a wire tray from amazon and also screwed that onto the bottom. Used double sided tape for the *********** strip and the hook up for the HTC Vive.
> 
> The white surge suppressor is on a wireless relay to turn on the speakers and sub so I can turn all three off with the press of a button. I was planning on painting the underside but decided not to waste the time.




Great cable management, that gave me some ideas. Link would be helpful.


----------



## drfouad

DarthBaggins said:


> What desk is that?


Ikea Fredrik


----------



## DarthBaggins

of course one that isn't made any more


----------



## Chargeit

Blze001 said:


> I'm not a big fan of having it that low, sitting with my head tilted down gets uncomfortable. Having it where my eyes are in the middle of the screen is much more comfortable. That said, it's a tick higher in that image, I've fiddled with placement a bit and it's a little lower. Still higher than what you'd have on the stock stand.


If it works for you. Think the main reason for wanting the top of the monitor at, or below eye level is to reduce strain on your eyes. It's less work for your eyes to look down then it is to look straight or up. If the monitor is set up at the correct height for you then you shouldn't have to tilt your head down to see the screen.


----------



## keikei

For those who own gaming chairs are they worth the $? Or should I settle for a standard office chair? I ask here because i've seen so many setups, I figure you'd guys have first hand knowledge.


----------



## drfouad

DarthBaggins said:


> of course one that isn't made any more


LOL
We just moved to the new place, Missy was insisting to get rid of it too.
I do have another in another room if you like to buy it.....
Anyways I got to fix up this room a bit, wire management needs a touch


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like the closest thing to it I can find is a Kendall Howard "desk", might have to see what I can find here at work to make (we get alot of racks and server mounting goodies)


----------



## Chargeit

keikei said:


> For those who own gaming chairs are they worth the $? Or should I settle for a standard office chair? I ask here because i've seen so many setups, I figure you'd guys have first hand knowledge.


I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## Alex132

Chargeit said:


> I wouldn't buy another one.



I find my Ikea Markus (CAD$169) more comfortable than my previous Vertagear SL6000 (CAD$539).


----------



## DarthBaggins

I love my MassDrop Flex Task chair, good chair for only $200 (US)


----------



## ThrashZone

DarthBaggins said:


> looks like the closest thing to it I can find is a Kendall Howard "desk", might have to see what I can find here at work to make (we get alot of racks and server mounting goodies)


Hi,
Yeah best policy if at all possible in make it yourself 
I used salvage heart cherry from some doors a friend was going to trash lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah best policy if at all possible in make it yourself
> I used salvage heart cherry from some doors a friend was going to trash lol


You do good work! I used to be a cabinet maker.


----------



## TheBadBull

keikei said:


> For those who own gaming chairs are they worth the $? Or should I settle for a standard office chair? I ask here because i've seen so many setups, I figure you'd guys have first hand knowledge.


In my experience the ergonomics of an equivalent office chair is better, though there are overpriced and bad office chairs as well.


----------



## keikei

TheBadBull said:


> In my experience the ergonomics of an equivalent office chair is better, though there are overpriced and bad office chairs as well.


Do you happen to remember a certain model that stands out from either chair type?


----------



## ThrashZone

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> You do good work! I used to be a cabinet maker.


Hi,
Thank you Lady a lot of fun 
I have a entertainment center the same style 
A computer might end up in both 
Inside one of the double drawers on the desk and on the top of the entertainment center on my todo list 
Old pictures by the way.
That wood coffee table top was also a huge alder rustic sanded salvaged door lol


----------



## Nukemaster

ThrashZone,

Those doors slide out then close? Very nice!


----------



## ThrashZone

Nukemaster said:


> ThrashZone,
> 
> Those doors slide out then close? Very nice!


Hi,
Yes and thank you 
Expensive and tricky slides to install but well worth it


----------



## PerfectTekniq

keikei said:


> Do you happen to remember a certain model that stands out from either chair type?


If you can find one used (because they are extremely expensive new) I'd look for a Herman Miller Aeron if possible or even a Steelcase Leap V2.


----------



## Blze001

PerfectTekniq said:


> If you can find one used (because they are extremely expensive new) I'd look for a Herman Miller Aeron if possible or even a Steelcase Leap V2.


Steelcase Think chairs can be found for pretty cheap too. Not as adjustable as the Aeron or Leap, but we use them in my office and they're very comfortable for 8+ hours.


----------



## Hydroplane

Latest setups, Thinkpad and desktop PC.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Hydroplane said:


> Latest setups, Thinkpad and desktop PC.


Those are nice, clean setups! Well done!

I would be concerned about those cables running over the carpet in the second photo, though. The older I get, the klutzier I get and I would be likely to trip over them. Maybe if the desk was closer to the window to discourage walking between the desk and the window, then you could route the cables to the wall and run them along the baseboard where they would be out of the way.


----------



## Hydroplane

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Those are nice, clean setups! Well done!
> 
> I would be concerned about those cables running over the carpet in the second photo, though. The older I get, the klutzier I get and I would be likely to trip over them. Maybe if the desk was closer to the window to discourage walking between the desk and the window, then you could route the cables to the wall and run them along the baseboard where they would be out of the way.


Need space between the desk and the window to open/close the curtain, lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Hydroplane said:


> Need space between the desk and the window to open/close the curtain, lol


Yeah, that would be a problem. Maybe new curtain rods that have draw strings (granted, that would cost a lot since that is a lot of window.


----------



## We Gone

*Desk*

New setup


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

We Gone said:


> New setup


Gee, if I didn't know any better, I would think you might be a gamer. 

All seriousness aside, that is a clean looking setup, especially for one so compact. Well done!


----------



## keikei

We Gone said:


> New setup



What table is that?


----------



## We Gone

keikei said:


> What table is that?


A very modified old Walmart corner desk.


----------



## Hydroplane

Some of my old setups here... ancient history lol. Earliest from 2007, latest from 2013. This house was undergoing renovation at the time so sometimes the walls/floors aren't pretty.


----------



## CptAsian

Bonus lights for the holiday season.


----------



## Chargeit

Rearranged my computer room. Added a sofa and 55" 4k tv for my xbone x.

Skipped on the wire management this time around. Too much trouble making changes to the setup when everything is tied up.

Looking into adding some kind of ambient lighting. Would like some suggestions.


----------



## keikei

^You mean like possible desk suggestions? There are several versions: https://www.amazon.com/Tangkula-Com...41&sr=1-78-spons&keywords=l+shaped+desk&psc=1


----------



## Chargeit

keikei said:


> ^You mean like possible desk suggestions? There are several versions: https://www.amazon.com/Tangkula-Com...41&sr=1-78-spons&keywords=l+shaped+desk&psc=1


I'm happy with my desk setup. The main table is a butcher block. The other two I could live with replacing but it's not worth it.

I'm mainly looking for suggestions for lighting.


----------



## Ferling

Update, low light shot.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Ferling said:


> Update, low light shot.


Awww! What a darling baby!


----------



## Chargeit

House bums enjoying my new computer room set up.


----------



## reezin14

Needs some updates, but it will do till then. Excuse the sideways pic can get it to go right-side up.


----------



## skupples

Did I post this?

Built a keyboard tray for my main desk.


----------



## keikei

Chargeit said:


> House bums enjoying my new computer room set up.



The little fella in the bed seems to be camera shy. Any issues with pets biting cables or they have enough toys to distract them?


----------



## Cyclops

Get's the job done.


----------



## Chargeit

keikei said:


> The little fella in the bed seems to be camera shy. Any issues with pets biting cables or they have enough toys to distract them?


Lol. Yeah ol'Dixie loves a good blanket. Doesn't always get fully covered up since her accident. Though she gets close enough most the time. 

Luckily not. Dixie has never really been the type of dog to chew things up. The orange cat has chewed up a few headset cables in the past though he seems to be over that. I keep the door to my computer room closed when I'm not home.


----------



## skupples

I like it. Who cares how "cool" it looks in the end, functionality & comfort is key.


----------



## HansJr

I just spent a few days going thru this entire thread. DANG! Some serious setups in here. Love it. Hope to add mine in here soon. Cleaning up and redoing the home office over the next few weeks because its turned into a hoarders space and its starting to annoy me lol.


----------



## CptAsian

HansJr said:


> I just spent a few days going thru this entire thread. DANG! Some serious setups in here. Love it. Hope to add mine in here soon. Cleaning up and redoing the home office over the next few weeks because its turned into a hoarders space and its starting to annoy me lol.



The whole thing? Dang, nice.


True, this thread is really nice for inspiration, and I'm sure I've stolen a few little ideas from here whether I realized it or not.


Be sure to post pics when you think your setup is worthy!


----------



## HansJr

CptAsian said:


> The whole thing? Dang, nice.
> 
> 
> True, this thread is really nice for inspiration, and I'm sure I've stolen a few little ideas from here whether I realized it or not.
> 
> 
> Be sure to post pics when you think your setup is worthy!


I honestly dont ever think it will be worthy of most of the setups in here with my small space. But it'll be up to my personal standards, or I hope, over what I currently have. Which is a mess lol


----------



## We Gone

I agree been looking at this thread for years, Lots of great set-ups and ideas to be found.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

CptAsian said:


> The whole thing? Dang, nice.
> 
> 
> True, this thread is really nice for inspiration, and I'm sure I've stolen a few little ideas from here whether I realized it or not.
> 
> 
> Be sure to post pics when you think your setup is worthy!





HansJr said:


> I honestly dont ever think it will be worthy of most of the setups in here with my small space. But it'll be up to my personal standards, or I hope, over what I currently have. Which is a mess lol


Even though you may not feel your setup is worthy of setups posted here, post anyway. Your's may have ideas others can benefit from.


----------



## CptAsian

HansJr said:


> I honestly dont ever think it will be worthy of most of the setups in here with my small space. But it'll be up to my personal standards, or I hope, over what I currently have. Which is a mess lol





Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Even though you may not feel your setup is worthy of setups posted here, post anyway. Your's may have ideas others can benefit from.



Exactly. That's why I enjoy this thread. Some nice overall setups to look at, but great details in a lot of them as well.


----------



## iSpark

I either sort it or have a fire sale. :-\

<--- PC Parts Hoarder


----------



## Chargeit

I tend to sell off main gear such as gpu's, cpu/mobo when I no longer use them though the rest I like to keep around for troubleshooting. That being said, I currently have 4 gaming rigs in circulation (one I have my ol'lady on). Some hoarding.


----------



## silentLightning

TheBadBull said:


> keikei said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who own gaming chairs are they worth the $? Or should I settle for a standard office chair? I ask here because i've seen so many setups, I figure you'd guys have first hand knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the ergonomics of an equivalent office chair is better, though there are overpriced and bad office chairs as well.
Click to expand...

I got a $900 fully loaded herman miller chair that thing was uncomfortable for long periods of 8-12 hrs gaming. went and got a $270 big tall serta smart layers executive chair and my body gave a sigh of relief lol! really like it very comfortable for long periods of play an work.


----------



## silentLightning

But wow im gona be stuck in this thread for a day or 2 looking at all the setups lol they are really nice. maybe ill post mine only got my iphone to take pic with though.


----------



## skupples

racer chairs - I have a fully loaded Maxnomic (aka, high end racer chair) it took over a year for me to even break the butt memory foam in. The only issue I ran into is that the chair was simply slightly too big, forcing me to use a stool as my feet don't properly rest (i'm damn near 6 foot, n its too small for my 6 6 brother.)--I see this information is now included with almost all chairs. 
,
I've now moved the racer to my backup desk, & rebuilt my desk around my favorite recliner.


----------



## silentLightning

My temporary setup I slapped together for the time being till I can get a real computer room. The visuals playing on monitor in case anybody wonders is from "Electricsheep.org". its what I imagine it is like to be on drugs maybe? never done any but they are wild and beautiful.


----------



## DEADLAZARUS

My pc desk. Nothing fancy, just simple things.


----------



## HITTI

My area.


----------



## Hydroplane

HITTI said:


> My area.


Is that a model M? nice


----------



## HITTI

Hydroplane said:


> HITTI said:
> 
> 
> 
> My area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a model M? nice /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Sure is. 1986.


----------



## skupples

Things a bit more cleaned up. =\ one of my monitors died, another one went to the secondary tower, and the other other went to the new security system. Sooo I need to add some monitors then I’ll be happy. 

PC with recliner is the new gaming station in My old case labs. 

N the black tower is my old system shoved into CM’s glass panel case. Thus, is now the “work” computer. 

Security panel is in the bedroom. 👌🏻

Towels are cheep blackouts. 😛 my now cat shredded the curtains as a kitten, so I pinned up shop towels instead.


----------



## drfouad

Still Working on my Room


----------



## johnvosh

Did some cleaning today and this is how my setup sits right now. The computer on the left desk is a Windows XP system and my test area.


----------



## taowulf

johnvosh said:


> Did some cleaning today and this is how my setup sits right now. The computer on the left desk is a Windows XP system and my test area.


Chieftec Dragon spotted.


----------



## johnvosh

taowulf said:


> Chieftec Dragon spotted.


I don't think this one was, but I can't remember. There is no branding on that blue case at all. I've actually had that case for many, many years. I had put a sticker in the case for a motherboard I had bought back in the day and I was able to find another one a couple years back. That case has been with me, my grandma, a sister, then back to me. It's got a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2, 2GB DDR-400, Athlon XP 2500+. I don't plan on ever getting rid of the case, as it was one of the first one I ever bought new. Has 4X 80MM fans for cooling! And I still the original Blue Cathode tube I had installed in it as well.

Here's an old pic of the case.


----------



## taowulf

johnvosh said:


> Did some cleaning today and this is how my setup sits right now. The computer on the left desk is a Windows XP system and my test area.





johnvosh said:


> I don't think this one was, but I can't remember. There is no branding on that blue case at all. I've actually had that case for many, many years. I had put a sticker in the case for a motherboard I had bought back in the day and I was able to find another one a couple years back. That case has been with me, my grandma, a sister, then back to me. It's got a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2, 2GB DDR-400, Athlon XP 2500+. I don't plan on ever getting rid of the case, as it was one of the first one I ever bought new. Has 4X 80MM fans for cooling! And I still the original Blue Cathode tube I had installed in it as well.
> 
> Here's an old pic of the case.



Yep, that is the Dragon.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125220

Edited to add - It was a popular case many years ago, and there were many modded ones around, yours looks pretty pristine. I remember looking at getting one and buying a Coolermaster STC-01 instead, since it allowed me to invert the mobo.


----------



## johnvosh

taowulf said:


> Yep, that is the Dragon.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125220
> 
> Edited to add - It was a popular case many years ago, and there were many modded ones around, yours looks pretty pristine. I remember looking at getting one and buying a Coolermaster STC-01 instead, since it allowed me to invert the mobo.


I used to have 4 of these cases, different colours, but had to get rid of them a couple years ago when I had to downsize, I wish I would of kept them. 

And yup, it is still looking pretty good, except for the top which is a bit scratched, even the side panel isn't scratched  It still has all the original stickers I stuck on it back in the day as well. It is missing the front USB/audio though as it had broke. I am missing the 3 1/2" drive covers because I used to have a floppy drive and a 4 channel fan controller installed.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Finally took the plunge and got an ultra-wide. Decided to wall mount my existing 2 monitors and give my room a fresh coat of paint while I was at it.


IMG_8522 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


----------



## iSpark

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> Finally took the plunge and got an ultra-wide. Decided to wall mount my existing 2 monitors and give my room a fresh coat of paint while I was at it.



Nice!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

iSpark said:


> Nice!


Thank you kindly


----------



## Qu1ckset

FaLLeNAn9eL said:


> Finally took the plunge and got an ultra-wide. Decided to wall mount my existing 2 monitors and give my room a fresh coat of paint while I was at it.
> 
> 
> IMG_8522 by Bruce Han, on Flickr


link to megatron!?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Qu1ckset said:


> link to megatron!?


Unfortunately, I bought mine from a local flee market that specializes in collectables and comic book goods.


----------



## vf-

taowulf said:


> Chieftec Dragon spotted.


A lot of fond memories there.




Qu1ckset said:


> link to megatron!?


Pretty cool that picture!


----------



## alansg




----------



## maestro0428

Here is my latest. Just upgraded my speakers to studio monitors. Next up, some Shiit audio components.
HP Omen 25 LCD
Presonus 4.5 monitors
NZXT s340
Corsair k65 LUX RGB
Corsair Harpoon RGB
Intel 8700k
16GB 3000mhz cas 15
Asrock Fatal1ty k6 z370
Sapphire RX580 Pulse
Samsung 960 Evo, WD black, Crucial SSDs
Corsair/Coolermaster cooling


----------



## splangie

Ugh.


----------



## maynard14

just sharing mine


----------



## Hydroplane

2019 setups, office, and basement server


----------



## neurotix

My weeb PC/retro gaming room. More modern systems are attached to the flat screen in my living room. Yes, I have far too much stuff in here.


----------



## Barefooter

neurotix said:


> My weeb PC/retro gaming room. More modern systems are attached to the flat screen in my living room. Yes, I have far too much stuff in here.


A nice triple screen PC set-up to go along with a CRT TV with built in VCR player :h34r-smi

.


----------



## skupples

it lends to the throw back vibes. n not all modern TVs have RCAs, or S-video, or any of those other weird random console formats from over the years.


----------



## Hydroplane

neurotix said:


> My weeb PC/retro gaming room. More modern systems are attached to the flat screen in my living room. Yes, I have far too much stuff in here.


Nice setup, I see you are a fan of baby metal


----------



## DarthBaggins

skupples said:


> it lends to the throw back vibes. n not all modern TVs have RCAs, or S-video, or any of those other weird random console formats from over the years.


Also the nintendo guns will not work on a new screen over the CRT.


----------



## Streetdragon

neurotix said:


> My weeb PC/retro gaming room. More modern systems are attached to the flat screen in my living room. Yes, I have far too much stuff in here.


more nerd than weeb^^ Ic ould show you a weeb settup xDD


----------



## CarnageHimura

Streetdragon said:


> more nerd than weeb^^ Ic ould show you a weeb settup xDD


o/ I want to see it!!! Only if is yours, if is some intenet random image, don't, jejeje


----------



## neurotix

Barefooter said:


> A nice triple screen PC set-up to go along with a CRT TV with built in VCR player :h34r-smi
> 
> .



Yes, it's a Toshiba flat CRT w/ S-Video, VHS and progressive scan DVD. I also have a larger Insignia flat CRT with S-Video and component- a backup. It is not an HD CRT though (they made those for a while).

My PS2 and Dreamcast are permanently attached via a S-Video switcher I just installed. They look pretty great. Too bad it doesn't have component or VGA for the Dreamcast. I also have a softmodded Xbox that isn't shown. If the TV console were bigger I'd hook that up too. PS2, Dreamcast and Xbox on a flat CRT with built-in DVD and VHS is a pretty dope 2003-era living room setup (for console gaming anyway).



skupples said:


> it lends to the throw back vibes. n not all modern TVs have RCAs, or S-video, or any of those other weird random console formats from over the years.


Yep. Most only have HDMI and maybe component RGB (with composite video on green) if you're lucky. Most of these old systems run at 320x240 or lower (SNES is 256x224). Now imagine hooking that up in composite to a 4K set and blowing it up to 3840x2160. Disgusting. It even looks bad on my 1080p flatscreen. It's much cheaper and looks better to use an old CRT if you have the original systems instead of buying a Framemeister from Japan...

All of my systems get hooked up in S-Video and I even added a mod board to my Genesis to get S-Video from it- S-Video is cheaper and hassle free compared to RGB SCART and all the converters and cables you need. The SNES can output S-Video out of the box with a $8 cable. The only systems that get hooked up in composite are PC Engine (was called Turbografx-16 here), NES and Master System due to them not supporting S-Video- the NES and PC Engine can be modded to output RGB for SCART but I'd risk destroying them in the process with my average soldering skills.



Hydroplane said:


> Nice setup, I see you are a fan of baby metal


I am a ridiculously huge fan of them and saw them live in Chicago in 2016- on the bottom level, with only around 1k people. So I was really really close. I dressed like an idiot with a bunch of stuff and brought a Kitsune mask. Moa saw it and smiled at me  I've seen basically every concert DVD or Bluray they've put out, tons of interviews, even the old Sakura Gakuin nendo class tests. I'm also a huge fan of kami band which is just as great as the girls for me- I'm a big fan of all their other bands now (Far East Dizain is Leda's and Takayoshi Ohmura Band). I've even been learning Japanese pretty seriously because of them but have a long way to go (I can speak enough to communicate as a tourist, at least)



DarthBaggins said:


> Also the nintendo guns will not work on a new screen over the CRT.


Nope! They do, however, work on my flat CRT, but I had to lower the brightness from whoever had it last. So the Zapper didn't work at first but after lowering the brightness it did. The Sega Saturn lightgun (for Virtua Cop games) also works. However, my Master System Light Phaser doesn't and I can't figure out why- I actually bought like 4 more of them and none worked. They may need the lense cleaned or something (I own a game called Rambo III for the SMS, it is kind of like the old Operation Wolf arcade by Taito, I want to play it but....) Oh, also the Sega Master System has a 3D glasses accessory and they work really well and the effect is pretty awesome for the time. I have multiple games that require them (about 5). So those work great too and won't work on an LCD.



Streetdragon said:


> more nerd than weeb^^ Ic ould show you a weeb settup xDD


lol. I have a lot of stuff I either printed or bought that's Japanese... but not into PVC statues. I have, however, watched anime since I was 8 (thats like 27 years lol) and seen hundreds if not thousands at this point. Would love to see your stuff.


----------



## taowulf

neurotix said:


> Yes, it's a Toshiba flat CRT w/ S-Video, VHS and progressive scan DVD. I also have a larger Insignia flat CRT with S-Video and component- a backup. It is not an HD CRT though (they made those for a while).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a ridiculously huge fan of them and saw them live in Chicago in 2016- on the bottom level, with only around 1k people. So I was really really close. I dressed like an idiot with a bunch of stuff and brought a Kitsune mask. Moa saw it and smiled at me  I've seen basically every concert DVD or Bluray they've put out, tons of interviews, even the old Sakura Gakuin nendo class tests. I'm also a huge fan of kami band which is just as great as the girls for me- I'm a big fan of all their other bands now (Far East Dizain is Leda's and Takayoshi Ohmura Band). I've even been learning Japanese pretty seriously because of them but have a long way to go (I can speak enough to communicate as a tourist, at least)


Babymetal was the gateway drug for me, now I listen to quite a few Japanese bands, like Angry Frog Rebirth, Lightbringer, Band-Maid and Maximum the Hormone.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's crazy, last time i tried it on one of my LED/LCD TV's the zapper wouldn't work but I never messed w/ the tv's brightness settings.


----------



## skupples

yeassir, I learned it even looks like arse in 1080p after setting a retron for my folks who kept our games, but not the systems.


----------



## neurotix

taowulf said:


> Babymetal was the gateway drug for me, now I listen to quite a few Japanese bands, like Angry Frog Rebirth, Lightbringer, Band-Maid and Maximum the Hormone.


I will check some of those out though I've heard BAND-MAID of course... Check out Far East Dizain, DELUHI, Undivide, Galneryus (<- all Leda Cygnus, kami band guitarist), Takayoshi Ohmura Band, and Kiba of Akiba (YENIOL album if you can find it). Some, especially Leda's, are essentially Visual Kei metalcore. If you look past the weird appearance they are awesome. Gotsu Totsu Kotsu is cool too, it's like Samurai style Death metal.



DarthBaggins said:


> That's crazy, last time i tried it on one of my LED/LCD TV's the zapper wouldn't work but I never messed w/ the tv's brightness settings.


I think you misinterpreted what I said... I've never seen or heard of a lightgun working on an LCD or LED monitor. I was referring to my CRT TV (the one pictured) being a "flat CRT"- this just means it is a normal, old style electron gun color CRT television but the front screen glass is totally flat, not curved, which eliminates the "egg-like" image of older, curved sets. The brightness thing was simply that for a time, I thought lightguns would not work on this style of CRT (because they didn't work on either of mine and they are both "flat" CRTs), once I lowered the brightness with Duck Hunt running they began to work. There are youtubers who have tried to get lightguns working on modern flat screen LCD/LED sets and it is basically impossible because of numerous things but mostly the scanline timing and lag. Someone DID use a RaspBerry Pi and Arduino and made a device he put between the NES video connection and a big LCD TV and it worked by fixing the lag due to the different timing that the Zapper expects (or something like that). But other than that, no, a stock NES + lightgun will never work on a modern LCD or LED despite what you may hear people say. It's pretty much physically impossible and it comes down to how Nintendo designed the gun and that the timing between the NES and TV is very tight.

So no- TL;DR my lightguns work on the silver Toshiba CRT shown in my pictures, which is a "flat CRT"- the front screen glass is flat instead of curved but it is still an old SD CRT.



skupples said:


> yeassir, I learned it even looks like arse in 1080p after setting a retron for my folks who kept our games, but not the systems.


The best way to play old 90s game consoles on a modern television is probably a RetroPie for sure. I don't know about the Retron or those other systems. But I do know that just attaching a SNES or Genesis to composite video and letting the built in scaler of the TV upscale it looks terrible. You will get better results with a high quality, expensive ($600) external scaler like a Framemeister but why not just get a Raspberry Pi? The scaler and filters the various emulators and Emulation Station use at least make the games presentable and much more clear. The reason my real SNES looks so bad is that not only is it extremely blurry but there are horrendous deinterlacing artifacts whenever you move.


----------



## skupples

the retron doesn't suffer from any of the composite issues, it just stretches the whole damn screen. They really should'a included a manual scaling option. It just looks weird to play mario on a giant screen.


----------



## Streetdragon

CarnageHimura said:


> o/ I want to see it!!! Only if is yours, if is some intenet random image, don't, jejeje





neurotix said:


> lol. I have a lot of stuff I either printed or bought that's Japanese... but not into PVC statues. I have, however, watched anime since I was 8 (thats like 27 years lol) and seen hundreds if not thousands at this point. Would love to see your stuff.


My Gaming/Chillingroom

I think i dont post pictures from my Dakimakuras^^ BUT Anyway Im a proud Weeb that wörk and buys stuff for his hobby :thumb:


----------



## CarnageHimura

Thats indeed impresive @Streetdragon congrats!! That's a great weebroom!!! I really wish to have so much space (and figures) to do something like that!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

oh ok, yeah I misinterpreted that part lol. But yeah that's why I said the reason for you having a CRT for your classic consoles etc since their are components that only work on a CRT vs LED/LCD etc. I know tons of people that still look out for CRT's but only certain monsters that are now very hard to find and have a good refresh rate or can handle the 240hz+ w/ out issues.


----------



## neurotix

skupples said:


> the retron doesn't suffer from any of the composite issues, it just stretches the whole damn screen. They really should'a included a manual scaling option. It just looks weird to play mario on a giant screen.


Yes it is weird playing it on a giant screen because it was not designed for it. And from what I've seen, the Retron systems allow for proper aspect ratio (4:3) instead of just blowing the whole thing up to the edges of the screen (though most modern tvs let you change the aspect ratio to 4:3 for legacy devices anyway).

Once again, I'd suggest trying something like a RetroPie (Raspberry Pi emulator box if you're unfamiliar) as the games will probably look way better on it. This may have something to do with the emulators compensating for non-square pixels, outputting native 1080p, software blitters/video routines in the emulators, and probably a ton of other things I'm not aware of. One way or another though, the much smaller pixels of retro games are going to be blown up to huge proportions on a modern tv, especially 4K, and look chunky and terrible no matter what you do- on an old CRT TV this wasn't as bad.



DarthBaggins said:


> oh ok, yeah I misinterpreted that part lol. But yeah that's why I said the reason for you having a CRT for your classic consoles etc since their are components that only work on a CRT vs LED/LCD etc. I know tons of people that still look out for CRT's but only certain monsters that are now very hard to find and have a good refresh rate or can handle the 240hz+ w/ out issues.


Yes, a CRT is best if you have room, and the interest, in keeping the old consoles around. I actually used nothing but emulators myself up until maybe 2010, before then I didn't have any of the systems I have now.

Sony Trinitrons or Sony PVMs (discarded, high end TV production CRTs, essentially) are generally what these people want but they can cost a LOT and PVMs can only accept SCART signals from what I understand. What I have still works well for me and looks good enough. I'm dreading when one of my CRTs dies and I need to recap something in it.




Streetdragon said:


> My Gaming/Chillingroom
> 
> I think i dont post pictures from my Dakimakuras^^ BUT Anyway Im a proud Weeb that wörk and buys stuff for his hobby :thumb:


This looks really good and best of all, clean. You must have spent $2K+ on all those PVC statues. (Gotta love 1999.co.jp) Gotta stick to Gundam models here, or my wife would never touch me again. I don't think my Catholic Mother-in-Law would like it much when she comes to visit, either.

Pretty sure I see more than one Sonico, ironically my wife liked that show a lot. I like the studio monitors, headphone amps and headphones best, my headphones and sound on my rig are pretty bottom tier.


----------



## Streetdragon

Never thought about the value of all the figures. Just bought some from time to time, when i saw a nice one.

Could buy for all that stuff a nice little car or so... But that wouldnt make me so happy like listen to good musik and watch/clean my figures with a soft brush^^


----------



## neurotix

Streetdragon said:


> Never thought about the value of all the figures. Just bought some from time to time, when i saw a nice one.
> 
> Could buy for all that stuff a nice little car or so... But that wouldnt make me so happy like listen to good musik and watch/clean my figures with a soft brush^^


A soft brush.... don't they have ones now with other things that are soft too? 

I didn't think of the value of my retro games or pc either until a few years ago once I had all of it. Well, some of the most expensive games I did think of the value but before buying them (Chrono Trigger, cost me $100). Anyway I do have a giant spreadsheet my wife helped me put together on Google Sheets tracking every game I own, it's condition, and it's value. A few years ago when prices on old games had ballooned (probably because of Youtube), all of my games and systems were worth $7500. I have around 350 games but this includes games for some modern systems in the other room like 360, PS3, Wii U, Vita, etc.

Anyway it's a bad investment either way because these old video games are essentially collectibles now like baseball cards, etc. They are very volatile. And I agree with your sentiment- I really enjoy being able to play these games like I did when I was a kid in the early 1990s when I owned them (NES and SNES) or played them at a friends house (Sega), and this means more to me than money. I do have some regret though- they need a lot of maintenance especially compared to recent things or a pc because of age (such as desoldering and replacing capacitors in systems, a daunting task if you do a whole system, or replacing dead save game batteries).

I have at times, checked and realized a game I bought for $3 is now selling for $60... So if you have any anime DVDs or Blu-Rays keep an eye on them as they may increase in value and you can sell ones you are willing to let go of to get money for other things you want more. I have no idea if this applies to the statues but it might as they are essentially collectibles.


----------



## skupples

New job’s desk is good enough 🙂wouldn’t recommend the ROTTAY for gaming but it’s fine for work

Same for the Logitech vertical mouse. The tracking is terrible for an $80 mouse. Gonna exchange it for something... just not sure what.


----------



## iCrap

2019 Refresh


----------



## skupples

slick! 

How y'all sit so damn close to so much screen though, I'll never understand. I'd be 3 foot+ away from that, with a custom built underdesk keyboard tray


----------



## iCrap

skupples said:


> slick!
> 
> How y'all sit so damn close to so much screen though, I'll never understand. I'd be 3 foot+ away from that, with a custom built underdesk keyboard tray



Well the big TV I don't use at my desk. I only use it if i'm sitting in my bed which is on the other side of the room. It's just all on for the photo. 



As for the three lower ones they are fine at the distance I sit. Probably about 3 feet back yea.


----------



## skupples

very deep desk


----------



## neurotix

Both of yours look fantastic. If I had a bit more money, I'd do one like yours, iCrap. I've wanted to put a big screen on the wall above my triple monitors, just like that. (I really want a new desk- but I also need a platform upgrade soon for my aging 4790k. Wife likely won't agree to both..)

Also, I'm surprised both of you seem to have Surround displays, I thought I was the only one on this site still using it  Though theres many more uses for three displays than gaming and who says you even game in Surround.

skupples- my displays are only 23" 16:9. When I'm sitting in my racing chair leaning back, my eyes are probably 4 feet (at least) away from my center display. I think any further back and my outside monitors would no longer be in my peripheral vision, but my forward vision, thus defeating the point. In addition, your setup looks great too, I like the desk and how clean it looks overall. Nice job.

Also- tbh at this point I am thinking of just getting a PS4 Pro or whatever the refresh will be, and a 4K set. Unfortunately the pc hobby has become too expensive to me, you have to upgrade too often, and the majority of the time I dont even use my rig because I dont like the games on it that work with Surround/SLI (I play RPGs and mostly Japanese ones. None I know of support Surround). The last big Western RPG I really liked that supported Surround well was Dragon Age Inquisition and that was in 2014. I find myself playing JRPGs on my Switch lately more often (Ys VIII is flippin' fantastic.)


----------



## iCrap

neurotix said:


> Both of yours look fantastic. If I had a bit more money, I'd do one like yours, iCrap. I've wanted to put a big screen on the wall above my triple monitors, just like that. (I really want a new desk- but I also need a platform upgrade soon for my aging 4790k. Wife likely won't agree to both..)
> 
> Also, I'm surprised both of you seem to have Surround displays, I thought I was the only one on this site still using it  Though theres many more uses for three displays than gaming and who says you even game in Surround.
> 
> skupples- my displays are only 23" 16:9. When I'm sitting in my racing chair leaning back, my eyes are probably 4 feet (at least) away from my center display. I think any further back and my outside monitors would no longer be in my peripheral vision, but my forward vision, thus defeating the point. In addition, your setup looks great too, I like the desk and how clean it looks overall. Nice job.
> 
> Also- tbh at this point I am thinking of just getting a PS4 Pro or whatever the refresh will be, and a 4K set. Unfortunately the pc hobby has become too expensive to me, you have to upgrade too often, and the majority of the time I dont even use my rig because I dont like the games on it that work with Surround/SLI (I play RPGs and mostly Japanese ones. None I know of support Surround). The last big Western RPG I really liked that supported Surround well was Dragon Age Inquisition and that was in 2014. I find myself playing JRPGs on my Switch lately more often (Ys VIII is flippin' fantastic.)





Ive been using 3 displays for like 10 years. I love it, both work work and games. Especially love it for racing games!


----------



## skupples

Likewise. I get annoyed sitting at anything less than 3 displays. I haven't actually turned surround on in quite some time though, & I'm down to just one 34 inch 4K while i'm in between houses 

the new goal is 3 of these when they release. 

https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/access...ing/Lenovo-Legion-Y27gq-Monitor/p/DD116LPY27G even if they only release in 27.


----------



## Miss Roxy




----------



## ilmazzo

nice build and room girl!


----------



## neurotix

Looks great, love the wallscrolls and figures, we'd probably have a lot to discuss (if you saw my earlier pics of my game room).

Been watching anime for... 27 years now lol.  Slowly learning the language as well, I'm at "enough to communicate as a tourist but probably still equivalent to a Japanese preschooler" level now.


----------



## maestro0428

First time posting pics down in my shop. Just upgraded one of the PCs with a 9400f and b365 from ASRock. There is more to see, but its just storage and another large table. No high end hardware, just stuff that works. My gaming/editing rig is in my office upstairs... I believe I already posted it.


----------



## skupples

I'd 100% have my office in the basement if I ever have a basement again.


----------



## maestro0428

skupples said:


> I'd 100% have my office in the basement if I ever have a basement again.


I used to have it down there, but it gets cold in the winter and the lack of sunlight was getting to me. And yeah, basements are nice to have. When I bought my house, I basically traded a decent garage for a usable basement.


----------



## skupples

I don't get a choice anymore, unless I want a glass bottom house. So, the goal is garage, & shed @ the next house.


----------



## Miss Roxy

ilmazzo said:


> nice build and room girl!





neurotix said:


> Looks great, love the wallscrolls and figures, we'd probably have a lot to discuss (if you saw my earlier pics of my game room).
> 
> Been watching anime for... 27 years now lol.  Slowly learning the language as well, I'm at "enough to communicate as a tourist but probably still equivalent to a Japanese preschooler" level now.


Thanks you two!

If you ever want to chat about anime / games / etc, shoot me a PM! I'm always open to making new friends.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Re-organized the setup, can't wait to get my new house so I can setup my office again. .


----------



## FXformat

Haven't posted here in 2 years, still rocking the same Lian Li case











Sold that setup and built another one with a single 38"


----------



## Barefooter

FXformat said:


> Haven't posted here in 2 years, still rocking the same Lian Li case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold that setup and built another one with a single 38"


That PC hanging on the wall looks freaking awesome!

How to you like the one wide screen compared with the three in surround? And do you mostly game or do you use the wide screen for productivity too?


----------



## FXformat

Barefooter said:


> That PC hanging on the wall looks freaking awesome!
> 
> How to you like the one wide screen compared with the three in surround? And do you mostly game or do you use the wide screen for productivity too?



It's cleaner look, i prefer the single screen now and with the TV as a secondary background noise/sports/movies showing. The triple screen novelty wore off quick and cable management was awful with it, plus it made the room really hot.


----------



## Chargeit

Check it out.

Needed a spot for my Fx 6300 rig. Figured this corner of my computer room would work nicely. Used some lumber someone left at work to make a custom wall mounted table. Have a few days of finishing ahead of me with Boiled linseed oil but can see it's coming along well.

Going to be pimp.


----------



## Chargeit

Have the table installed,


----------



## Nukemaster

Chargeit,

Looks good.


----------



## Chargeit

Nukemaster said:


> Chargeit,
> 
> Looks good.


Hey thanks!

First time making a table top. I'm pretty happy with it. 

Will put the computer on it tomorrow. Want to give it one more day to dry.


----------



## bracco

*Omen Emperium as a desktop monitor, it works.*

Snap, just discovered this sub. I end up re organizing my office every few months but haven't got pics of the last few revisions. Just switched from 2 systems 1 desk setup to single monitor single system + RDP setup and its nice to have it a little cleaner with one screen. The 2 systems worked for my desk size but i didn't like being off center no matter what system I was on. Prior to that I had a 2 desk setup but (1 for work, 1 for play) but found that I neglected my games too much as I didn't want to bother booting the gaming system. Before going that route, I tried tipple head with 1 system which for me was completely pointless. and prior to that I was using 1440p ultrawide, awesome for my needs at that time 4 years ago. A quick scan of my photos not coming up with any of the older setups, but I know I got some somewhere. Thanks for letting me take some time out of your day and share with you.


----------



## Hydroplane

Upgrayedd the test bench


----------



## taowulf

Hydroplane said:


> Upgrayedd the test bench


It is clearly red, not grey.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nice touch matching colors on the cooler and test bench :thumb:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Hydroplane said:


> Upgrayedd the test bench


With two Ds for a Double Dose of pimpin'.


----------



## Chargeit

Have the Fx 6300 rig hooked back up in the spot I made for it. Did a quick video of it. Came out good.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Nice little nook for a rig, kept the file cabinet and filled in the dead space with computer- win/win!


----------



## skupples

should'a put the PC in the filing cabinet.


----------



## Chargeit

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Nice little nook for a rig, kept the file cabinet and filled in the dead space with computer- win/win!


Thanks!

Yeah it worked out really well. Wish I had thought of it sooner. 




skupples said:


> should'a put the PC in the filing cabinet.


Shove it in there and trick it out with more rgb.


----------



## skupples

just needs some cross flow.

Pretty sure I'm gonna use my classic IKEA internal drawer desk to build desk-PC, then mount my custom tray under that.


----------



## Chargeit

skupples said:


> just needs some cross flow.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm gonna use my classic IKEA internal drawer desk to build desk-PC, then mount my custom tray under that.


Oh yeah it could be done. I'd look into setting up the side against the wall as an intake and have it exhaust out the back. Set up a filter on the inside of the intake so you can easily get to it and clean it. If you're using a fairly low power pc then you could maybe get away with just drilling vents or running a rear exhaust. Would be a fun project.


----------



## Hydroplane

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice touch matching colors on the cooler and test bench :thumb:


Thanks 



GnarlyCharlie said:


> With two Ds for a Double Dose of pimpin'.


You see, a pimp's love is very different from that of a square


----------



## skupples

Chargeit said:


> Oh yeah it could be done. I'd look into setting up the side against the wall as an intake and have it exhaust out the back. Set up a filter on the inside of the intake so you can easily get to it and clean it. If you're using a fairly low power pc then you could maybe get away with just drilling vents or running a rear exhaust. Would be a fun project.


the plan is to remove the top, and the inside slider drawer, & replace it with a large piece of glass on shocks. Then slap on the custom XXL sliding keyboard tray I made to the bottom, which will line up perfectly with my recliner.


----------



## Nukemaster

Hydroplane said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You see, a pimp's love is very different from that of a square


priceless.

tricked out army coffin!


----------



## Unknownm

Same old, just with new 4k monitor (while ps4 pro gets 1080p) and second sound device for speaker (headphones get most powerful amp)









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Roxy

Updated pictures of my room:

- Added philips hub / hue bulb
- Added new floor lamp
- Added amazon echo dot
- Added misc stuff ( digital clock, air purifier, evaporative cooler, wall scrolls, etc )


----------



## skupples

I hope those paper lantern shelves aren’t the same ones I got from amazon. They were so fragile I had the glue them together during construction

Looks good. Curious about the Evap cooler.


----------



## Miss Roxy

skupples said:


> I hope those paper lantern shelves aren’t the same ones I got from amazon. They were so fragile I had the glue them together during construction
> 
> Looks good. Curious about the Evap cooler.


Thanks!

Welp :X I did get it from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1Z2HUS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

I wasn't expecting HQ material or anything, but I didn't have any issues while I was assembling the lamp. 

The evap cooler has been a big help. It's cooling capability is nowhere near an AC ( obviously ) but it works best when you live in a low humidity environment. The best description I could think of is the cooling sensation you feel when you walk past a waterfall during a hot day.


----------



## skupples

ahh, you had me at "low humidity" that's not much of a thing around these here parts, unless you have one of them fancy april air machines!

joking aside, maybe they revamped the lamp  that was in 2016 or so. They sure did look great, but they didn't survive more than a couple knock downs (kittens o.o)


----------



## neurotix

Looks good Miss Roxy. Though, I'll admit I didn't notice much different from the last set of pictures....


----------



## Alex132

neurotix said:


> Looks good Miss Roxy. Though, I'll admit I didn't notice much different from the last set of pictures....
> 
> _Sore wa anata ureshīshimasu ka?_


----------



## neurotix

Carry on, everyone.


----------



## Alex132

I have never seen someone get so offended from a bad meme before, lol wow


----------



## Miss Roxy

neurotix said:


> Looks good Miss Roxy. Though, I'll admit I didn't notice much different from the last set of pictures....


It's relatively subtle changes, but thanks!

- philips hub / hue bulb
- floor lamp
- echo dot
- printer
- digital clock
- air purifier
- evaporative cooler
- wall scrolls
- sheepskin rug


----------



## skupples

Alex132 said:


>


3dg3 l0rd confirmed.

humuhumunukunukuapua'a!!!!

-tiny small fish.


----------



## keikei

Nukemaster said:


> priceless.
> 
> tricked out army coffin!


I apparently missed something....


----------



## Alex132

Miss Roxy said:


> It's relatively subtle changes, but thanks!
> 
> - philips hub / hue bulb
> - floor lamp
> - echo dot
> - printer
> - digital clock
> - air purifier
> - evaporative cooler
> - wall scrolls
> - sheepskin rug



The rug you got from Ikea right - so why not try the Ikea LED light bulbs? They're cheaper than the Philips hue ones and I really enjoy having mine integrate with Apple Home/etc.




Spoiler


























Also to keep it on topic, I got a Detolf display case and a Billy bookshelf recently, wow they were a pain to assemble by myself:


----------



## skupples

all this lighting talk makes me wanna finally set up my FarbWerk after all these years.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

keikei said:


> I apparently missed something....


You need to watch the finest documentary film of our time, _Idiocracy_.

A short primer that covers the lines in post #40352 & #40359.


----------



## ilmazzo

GnarlyCharlie said:


> You need to watch the finest documentary film of our time, _Idiocracy_.
> 
> A short primer that covers the lines in post #40352 & #40359.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8_TJ4mZl8k


Since I've seen it in italian I did not catch the quote too but, hey, that film guys!!!! I think I need a coffee, it's got electrolytes!


----------



## Miss Roxy

Alex132 said:


> The rug you got from Ikea right - so why not try the Ikea LED light bulbs? They're cheaper than the Philips hue ones and I really enjoy having mine integrate with Apple Home/etc.


No. I got the sheepskin rug from Costco, lol. 

The bulb I have in my room is the Philips hue ( RGB ). Does IKEA have one in RGB?


----------



## keikei

GnarlyCharlie said:


> You need to watch the finest documentary film of our time, _Idiocracy_.
> 
> A short primer that covers the lines in post #40352 & #40359.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8_TJ4mZl8k



Not quite sure how I missed this film. Also the director of Office Space? Good resume to say the least. I'll watch it tonight in fact.


Here's my setup. Forever updating/upgrading. I'm expecting an aftermarket gpu cooler this weekend. I do have a few weebo figs, but havent a clue what to do with the extra space on the left side of the desk. Maybe a mini shelf to showcase?


----------



## neurotix

keikei said:


> Not quite sure how I missed this film. Also the director of Office Space? Good resume to say the least. I'll watch it tonight in fact.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup. Forever updating/upgrading. I'm expecting an aftermarket gpu cooler this weekend. I do have a few weebo figs, but havent a clue what to do with the extra space on the left side of the desk. Maybe a mini shelf to showcase?



looks good keikei.

What stick is that?

I'm retired from fighting games (I was a 3s player) but I still have mine. I think you've seen it but probably not since I refurbished it and put a new Seimitsu LS-32 in. Changed art too.


----------



## skupples

move the tower to a pad on the floor, n open up the whole desk


----------



## keikei

neurotix said:


> looks good keikei.
> 
> What stick is that?
> 
> I'm retired from fighting games (I was a 3s player) but I still have mine. I think you've seen it but probably not since I refurbished it and put a new Seimitsu LS-32 in. Changed art too.



Hori RAP4. White model, but i swapped out the buttons for some color. I do dabble in the fighting games, but never enough to being any good. Funny enough, I end up playing the training mode most of time. Looking forward to MK11. Looks amazing using the unreal engine. Your hobby room looks insane. I dont remember, but do you have a frig in it? I see no reason to leave it otherwise. Lmao.




skupples said:


> move the tower to a pad on the floor, n open up the whole desk



Oddly enough, i never considered it. Its a valid option. I'm used to seeing the tower as a showcase, but in my situation, it blends into the space.


----------



## neurotix

delete


----------



## Alex132

Miss Roxy said:


> No. I got the sheepskin rug from Costco, lol.
> 
> The bulb I have in my room is the Philips hue ( RGB ). Does IKEA have one in RGB?


Yep!
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/lighting/36812/
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20411562/





There's even a whole subreddit dedicated to Ikea Tradfri: https://www.reddit.com/r/tradfri/


----------



## skupples

I assume you can sync more than one bulb?


----------



## Alex132

skupples said:


> I assume you can sync more than one bulb?



Yeah you can group them and assign them to rooms/etc. I have mine like that for each room.


----------



## keikei

I'm curious. What do you guys use for wall shelving?


----------



## skupples

I typically build my own wall shelves via the al e' carte options at home depot/lowes. 

they have all different length shelves, n different L brackets all the way from $1 a piece to $30 a piece.


----------



## keikei

skupples said:


> I typically build my own wall shelves via the al e' carte options at home depot/lowes.
> 
> they have all different length shelves, n different L brackets all the way from $1 a piece to $30 a piece.


Ofc. I've had bad experiences with stud finders or maybe i was using it wrong. What do you use? It reminds me, I still need to clean up the left side wall. I removed an old lcd tv years ago and never plugged up all the drill holes and pencil markings, hence me not including it in my setup pic. Lol.


----------



## skupples

you've just gotta dial in your countersinks/anchor game, & invest in a stud finder that does wood, and metal. 

I find mounting into cement to be the most difficult thing of all, even with a hammer drill & fancy bits. I much rather anchor into drywall or a stud... Then again, an older home will have incredibly soft dry wall in some places.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

keikei said:


> Ofc. I've had bad experiences with stud finders or maybe i was using it wrong. What do you use? It reminds me, I still need to clean up the left side wall. I removed an old lcd tv years ago and never plugged up all the drill holes and pencil markings, hence me not including it in my setup pic. Lol.


I live in an older mobile home that has prefinished paneling. I just use my knuckle to find the studs. It actually does a better job than most stud finders I've tried.


----------



## kwikgta

Hey gang, I just finished my new rustic computer desk and new pc: 8' long,1 3/4" butcher block finished in dark walnut with 3 coats of polyurethane. 2" square stock metal legs that were rusted then sprayed with clear laquer, the back boards were used to hide all the wiring and are made of pine fur strips finished in all the old stains that I had in my my garage, all mixed together. The Project AVP Computer: Thermaltake Core X5 case, AMD Ryzen 2700x eight core processor, Asrock Taichi 470 Ultimate motherboard, 16 gigs of DDR4 memory, Evga SuperNova 1000 watt power supply, Samsung 970 pro system main drive, 10 tb's of storage, Nvidia 2080 RTX graphics card, Windows 10 Professional 64 bit, 32" AOG curved panel gaming monitor, Thermaltake Led lighted gaming mouse pad, Logitech 7.1 surround sound, custom red led fans and lighting. Custom desk and pc built by Big Daddy!


----------



## ilmazzo

massive desk!!! seems you like movies


----------



## kwikgta

ilmazzo said:


> massive desk!!! seems you like movies


Yes sir I have over 5000 stored


----------



## Marshall160

Clean, is the name of the game.


----------



## Chargeit

Got my new posters hung on the wall.


----------



## ilmazzo

Very good selection!!!


----------



## Chargeit

ilmazzo said:


> Very good selection!!!


Thanks man. Yeah those are the games I usually load up when I want to get my retro on. Would of loved to catch Double Dragon but I wanted to keep it to 3 for aesthetics.


----------



## neurotix

Looks great man. I don't have Ghosts and Goblins but I have the other two games on cart!

Good picks.


----------



## Chargeit

neurotix said:


> Looks great man. I don't have Ghosts and Goblins but I have the other two games on cart!
> 
> Good picks.


Thanks! The posters are awesome.

I don't currently own anything nes wise though I owned them when I was younger. Never was very good at Ghosts and Goblins but it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## maestro0428

Chargeit said:


> Thanks! The posters are awesome.
> 
> I don't currently own anything nes wise though I owned them when I was younger. Never was very good at Ghosts and Goblins but it's still one of my favorites.


Love me some Ghouls N Ghosts. I have every version, included the Japanese games in my emulator. Painfully hard game to finish.


----------



## maestro0428

My latest setup. New desk, smaller than my previous one. Trying to have less clutter. I may swap the fish mounts out for some artwork, I'm just not sure yet. Thoughts???


----------



## ntuason

Quite tight.


----------



## KCDC

Still using my Uline desk, may be my next upgrade.


----------



## keikei

KCDC said:


> Still using my Uline desk, may be my next upgrade.



My first thought was, is the desk using RT?! Nice setup.


----------



## KCDC

keikei said:


> My first thought was, is the desk using RT?! Nice setup.



Hah! It's their "packing table" if you look it up. I was dumb and got the particle board top thinking it would have some sort of coating, but no.. it did not and absorbed any moisture that came in contact, hence the weird bubbling under the vinyl wrap I ended up putting on as a "temporary fix". Can withhold up to 500 lbs, though! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hotsauce2007

New setup, still loading some features...








...


----------



## Hydroplane

hotsauce2007 said:


> New setup, still loading some features...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, think I have the same keyboard lol


----------



## maestro0428

Took down my fish and here's what I came up with.


----------



## neurotix

KCDC said:


> Still using my Uline desk, may be my next upgrade.



Hey bud, I've been in the market for a desk, because I have this old disgusting hand me down thing that weighs like 400 lbs, is a nightmare to move, and also is not level so my Surround setup isn't either.

What desk is that, and more importantly, what monitor stand is that and will it fit 23" 16:9 1080p displays?




maestro0428 said:


> Took down my fish and here's what I came up with.


I saw those fish and thought wth and immediately thought it was Big Mouth Billy Bass x2

That looks much nicer and pretty classy. 

I'll take some pictures later but there might be some on the last page that are still up to date; I have around 20 consoles in here, a CRT setup, and like 200 old cartridge games. My walls are also plastered with too many posters and too much weeb stuff. (Good thing my wife likes that stuff too.) The walls are just plain white.

In comparison yours looks way more 'adult' and much more restrained; nice.

_________________________________________________________


My rig looks like this currently, post upgrade to 3900x, C8H, Samsung B-Dies, 6TB WD Blue, and 512GB Samsung 970 Evo recently.


----------



## KCDC

neurotix said:


> Hey bud, I've been in the market for a desk, because I have this old disgusting hand me down thing that weighs like 400 lbs, is a nightmare to move, and also is not level so my Surround setup isn't either.
> 
> What desk is that, and more importantly, what monitor stand is that and will it fit 23" 16:9 1080p displays?


using this desk:
https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...MI1fjd3KDA5QIV8iCtBh0gNAqFEAQYASABEgJp_PD_BwE

I wanted something that could handle a lot of weight but not be very expensive, overall looks were secondary to me at the time. 

I went for the particle board top not realizing it would be unsealed/unfinished, so I ended up getting some 3m vinyl wrap off amazon with a carbon fiber print on it, turned out ok but not perfect since the desktop already had puffy areas from liquid seeping in. The other thing is it sags a bit in the middle even though it's rated for 500 lbs, so I plan on adding a metal support brace underneath. If I were to buy this again, I would have gone for a different desktop as they offer different types. Including an all ESD resistant top. That said, it's really easy to take apart and put together. A pair of legs with height adjustable feet, a base and rear reinforcement. The desktop itself is heavy and huge, requires 2 people or one very strong person. It's not the best looking, but it can handle lots of weight. 

This is the monitor mount, and I have three 27 inch monitors on it, so it will fit yours, just make sure they're VESA mount compatible. Most are. 

https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Monitor-Adjustable-Displays-MI-2753/dp/B06X9D7JWP


----------



## Blze001

neurotix said:


> View attachment 302738
> 
> 
> View attachment 302740


Is that Greedfall? I don't see the HUD, but it looks like it.


----------



## neurotix

KCDC said:


> using this desk:
> https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...MI1fjd3KDA5QIV8iCtBh0gNAqFEAQYASABEgJp_PD_BwE
> 
> I wanted something that could handle a lot of weight but not be very expensive, overall looks were secondary to me at the time.
> 
> I went for the particle board top not realizing it would be unsealed/unfinished, so I ended up getting some 3m vinyl wrap off amazon with a carbon fiber print on it, turned out ok but not perfect since the desktop already had puffy areas from liquid seeping in. The other thing is it sags a bit in the middle even though it's rated for 500 lbs, so I plan on adding a metal support brace underneath. If I were to buy this again, I would have gone for a different desktop as they offer different types. Including an all ESD resistant top. That said, it's really easy to take apart and put together. A pair of legs with height adjustable feet, a base and rear reinforcement. The desktop itself is heavy and huge, requires 2 people or one very strong person. It's not the best looking, but it can handle lots of weight.
> 
> This is the monitor mount, and I have three 27 inch monitors on it, so it will fit yours, just make sure they're VESA mount compatible. Most are.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Monitor-Adjustable-Displays-MI-2753/dp/B06X9D7JWP



Thanks rep+ will definitely be picking that up soon. In the past when I looked at triple monitor VESA mount stands like that they were like $400 or something



Blze001 said:


> Is that Greedfall? I don't see the HUD, but it looks like it.


Nope, FC Primal benchmark


----------



## Hydroplane

Highly stable setup... just gotta watch the tubing lol


----------



## keikei

Hydroplane said:


> Highly stable setup... just gotta watch the tubing lol



Lol. What happened? I want to know the story behind the rig, considering theres an RTX TITAN at risk.


----------



## Hydroplane

keikei said:


> Lol. What happened? I want to know the story behind the rig, considering theres an RTX TITAN at risk.


See CHILLER DESTRUCTION in my sig


----------



## keikei

Hydroplane said:


> See CHILLER DESTRUCTION in my sig



I'm about half way reading it and I must say, pretty dang sweet. "exploded psu" and noting EVGA, nuff said. Lol.


----------



## Izvire

Newest version of the setup, is good


----------



## keikei

Izvire said:


> Newest version of the setup, is good


I like the kb. What are the specs? Its super clean. Not seeing a mic stand really bothers me though.


----------



## Izvire

keikei said:


> I like the kb. What are the specs? Its super clean. Not seeing a mic stand really bothers me though.


The model itself is Varmilo VA88M RGBK, comes with Cherry MX Silent Reds, like it very much so far.

To make your matters worse, there's actually a stand connected to the mic, it's just not being used...


----------



## Nicko Lie

So I am looking at this thread and go to take a picture of my comp room and realize something. My screen colors are not identical with all the same settings. So I mess with them some more and find out the blue light filter on the left screen doesn't work, so I look closer and see screwdriver marks on top and bottom of the right side I bought this screen "New" back in March but decide to pull a Karen with amazon customer support anyhhhway. Supervisor tries to offer me a $485 refund instead of the $607 I paid and told me there is a "restocking" fee(LOL). So after a long headache my replacement will be here Dec. 5th 

Anyways, this is my room for now. I want to get a long 72" desk that goes all the way to the corner. I will probably just use current cabinets and replace the glass with a nice top that's not too expensive..which I stil have failed to find.
I also want to get some king of wireless lighting that makes my masks glow from the inside. If anyone has any ideas and can help me out, that would be amazing.


----------



## Blze001

Updated with the new case project.


----------



## neurotix

Blze001 said:


> Updated with the new case project.


Incredible. Can you post pictures of the inside of the case? (Is it watercooled??)

That case was always and still is :drool: You have impeccable taste, surely that is like the best engineered and best looking case ever made :thumb:


----------



## Charles1

Well after relocating to the east coast. I have finished painting and setting up my home office aka command center 
Not sure why the last pic rotates when its uploaded upright.


----------



## Gunderman456

As my new build sits! Go here for [Build Log] Fast n' Cheap: https://www.overclock.net/forum/18082-builds-logs-case-mods/1737250-build-log-fast-n-cheap.html


----------



## skupples

nice desk! I long for the day where my solution doesn't have to be temporary, & intentionally penny pinched to the ninth (cuz i'm on a 2 year money saving binge) 

wooot, nvm. the store a few miles out carries 10 foot scale MDF. problem solved. cut a 10x4 down to 10x3, frame the bottom, & call it a day.


----------



## Gunderman456

skupples said:


> nice desk! I long for the day where my solution doesn't have to be temporary, & intentionally penny pinched to the ninth (cuz i'm on a 2 year money saving binge)
> 
> wooot, nvm. the store a few miles out carries 10 foot scale MDF. problem solved. cut a 10x4 down to 10x3, frame the bottom, & call it a day.


I've had this desk for at least 10 years. I bought it from Staples. If I ever did anything right it was this desk. PCs come and go, peripherals come and go, chairs come and go but this desk has remained solid! If I remember correctly I think I got it for ~$150. 

A quick look: https://www.wayfair.ca/Ebern-Designs--Ketter-Reversible-LShape-Computer-Desk-W000644431-L32-K~C001339219.html?refid=GX311303303665-C001339219_321348828&device=c&ptid=671063709034&targetid=pla-671063709034&network=g&ireid=38767109&PiID%5B%5D=321348828&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIo6-lgozZ5gIVhp6fCh3W_QmmEAQYAyABEgKwuvD_BwE and https://www.staples.ca/products/674...r-desk-with-keyboard-panel-clear-rta-3802-gls

You could probably find it cheaper in USA. Also get it in black.


----------



## keikei

skupples said:


> nice desk! I long for the day where my solution doesn't have to be temporary, & intentionally penny pinched to the ninth (cuz i'm on a 2 year money saving binge)
> 
> wooot, nvm. the store a few miles out carries 10 foot scale MDF. problem solved. cut a 10x4 down to 10x3, frame the bottom, & call it a day.



I'm liking the glass desk as well. Even though its large in size, the glass keeps the space 'open'. One thing I might change up if I ever decide to do an overhaul. Gud choice.


----------



## skupples

thanks, but i'll stick to wood & piping/prefab legs in the price bracket i'm looking at. I break cheap stuff, specially cheap thin glass.

Now then, some of that 3/4 shatter proof stuff the execs have at work? i could get behind that.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I have the same desk, have had it for 12 plus years. The glass can be a pain to keep clean, but I love the open feeling.


----------



## skupples

anyone used flex seal paint yet? I'm trying to figure out how to finish this MDF now that its all (shellac based) primed up. 


Total cost so far is $150. $30 worth of primer, some fancy metal corner protectors, mdf & 40 foot of 2x2. this cost will inflate to ~$220 after I buy finish & legs.


----------



## maestro0428

*New case*

CoolerMaster Q500L came in today. Ooh so small for an atx case. Love the size, hate the airflow. Modding in progress. Looks good on the desk so far.


----------



## Nicko Lie

New desk


----------



## Nukemaster

@Nicko Lie

Looks good, but you may want to center that UPS.
Those units tend to have vents on both sides(near the back). In a power out and sometimes when charging a fan will pull air in one side and it will push out the other.

Blocking one side will lead to higher internal temperatures for the unit.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> anyone used flex seal paint yet?


Should you decide to (be the guinea pig) go through with it, do post some pics of before and after if not too much trouble?

One of the disadvantages of being a dinosaur, stuff happens and you've had no clue! MDF manufacturing has sure come a long way since last i recall coming across some of it.. bought me a black surface for the desk, really good actually; well, for faux-wood that is. Just went to a store, gave them my dimensions and colour, had a call two days later, went and picked it up. Paint texture's really good too, don't even need a mousepad (note, not a "gamer" person, but i do need some precision for work-related software). All in all, surprisingly O.K.
The problems as i've come to find out are:
i) partly due to its being coated last (so am assuming), partly due to, well, getting what you paid for really, dimensions are.. relevant. You ask for say 100 milimeters, you get 100,9 or 101 or 101,3 you know? Not an issue for a desk surface, but a potentially major one for say drawers or cupboards. Might be there are more expensive stores that actually bother with tolerances, but how would one know which ones.
ii) relatively sensitive, a lot more so than proper wood or even plain MDF; hit it or bump it strongly, and that spot changes colour (not hue, tone; becomes slightly lighter and a lot more glossy for lack of a better word. You can definitely tell where it's occured). Whatever magic they do, it has a cost. So while a mousepad may not be required, some sort of surface or glass.. actually is. Am talking strictly colour though, not actual malleability.

Would be nice to know how a full DIY would look like.


----------



## keikei

Nicko Lie said:


> So I am looking at this thread and go to take a picture of my comp room and realize something. My screen colors are not identical with all the same settings. So I mess with them some more and find out the blue light filter on the left screen doesn't work, so I look closer and see screwdriver marks on top and bottom of the right side I bought this screen "New" back in March but decide to pull a Karen with amazon customer support anyhhhway. Supervisor tries to offer me a $485 refund instead of the $607 I paid and told me there is a "restocking" fee(LOL). So after a long headache my replacement will be here Dec. 5th
> 
> Anyways, this is my room for now. I want to get a long 72" desk that goes all the way to the corner. I will probably just use current cabinets and replace the glass with a nice top that's not too expensive..which I stil have failed to find.
> I also want to get some king of wireless lighting that makes my masks glow from the inside. If anyone has any ideas and can help me out, that would be amazing.



Interesting masks. What are they?


----------



## Hawawaa

I think this belongs here so enjoy-


----------



## skupples

Aenra said:


> Should you decide to (be the guinea pig) go through with it, do post some pics of before and after if not too much trouble?
> 
> One of the disadvantages of being a dinosaur, stuff happens and you've had no clue! MDF manufacturing has sure come a long way since last i recall coming across some of it.. bought me a black surface for the desk, really good actually; well, for faux-wood that is. Just went to a store, gave them my dimensions and colour, had a call two days later, went and picked it up. Paint texture's really good too, don't even need a mousepad (note, not a "gamer" person, but i do need some precision for work-related software). All in all, surprisingly O.K.
> The problems as i've come to find out are:
> i) partly due to its being coated last (so am assuming), partly due to, well, getting what you paid for really, dimensions are.. relevant. You ask for say 100 milimeters, you get 100,9 or 101 or 101,3 you know? Not an issue for a desk surface, but a potentially major one for say drawers or cupboards. Might be there are more expensive stores that actually bother with tolerances, but how would one know which ones.
> ii) relatively sensitive, a lot more so than proper wood or even plain MDF; hit it or bump it strongly, and that spot changes colour (not hue, tone; becomes slightly lighter and a lot more glossy for lack of a better word. You can definitely tell where it's occured). Whatever magic they do, it has a cost. So while a mousepad may not be required, some sort of surface or glass.. actually is. Am talking strictly colour though, not actual malleability.
> 
> Would be nice to know how a full DIY would look like.


I ended up doing a shellac base primer to color & seal the living hell outta the MDF, then sealed it some more with a few sanded coats of a 3-1 oil based urethane. Looking back, I really should've skipped the paint & prime & went straight to the urethane. 

Total cost is still about half of having someone make a similar piece, and that's including at least $50 of stuff you'd typically have in your supplies. 

Downsides to using a giant piece of MDF is you 100% need to frame the back with vertical 2x4s to retain any semblance of level, and rigidity. I made the mistake of trying to use 2x2s, & thus ended up having to run 5 foot 12 gauge 90 degree steel Ls down the long sides to get the needed rigidity, which should also help the table level out once its on its legs. 

I've made uglier desks, but seeing as this will become a workbench once I move, looks really didn't matter. I'll be uploading pics this weekend once everything is in place.

i used 3/4 medium density. It was the biggest thickest sheet they had. High density would've been a better choice, but it wasn't in stock.


----------



## Gunderman456

It's very satisfying when you build it yourself!


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> Looking back, I really should've skipped the paint & prime & went straight to the urethane


Why? 

And thanks for the detailed reply, to be honest i'm tempted to go at it myself; if i can get one piece to look right, i have the patience to do them all from scratch. So am thinking buy me a small square, just to experiment, see how it turns out.
The 'rigidity' part surprised me.. no such issue myself, though i assume it depends on length and thickness. I don't believe you mentioned dimensions, but i'll check your post again to make sure.

* the guy i went to told me that max thickness is 25ish milimeters if i recall correctly. Mentioning this in the off chance we're actually talking about entirely different materials, lol.. like i said, new to this.. will admit that until recently, i had the budget to buy real wood and custom-made; not the case anymore.
** have moved to a banana land, may be there are more options elsewhere. Or even here and the dude lied to me. Very common in banana lands, lol


----------



## skupples

Gunderman456 said:


> It's very satisfying when you build it yourself!


definitely, I try to whenever possible. it helps keep me sane. 


Aenra said:


> Why? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> And thanks for the detailed reply, to be honest i'm tempted to go at it myself; if i can get one piece to look right, i have the patience to do them all from scratch. So am thinking buy me a small square, just to experiment, see how it turns out.
> The 'rigidity' part surprised me.. no such issue myself, though i assume it depends on length and thickness. I don't believe you mentioned dimensions, but i'll check your post again to make sure.
> 
> * the guy i went to told me that max thickness is 25ish milimeters if i recall correctly. Mentioning this in the off chance we're actually talking about entirely different materials, lol.. like i said, new to this.. will admit that until recently, i had the budget to buy real wood and custom-made; not the case anymore.
> ** have moved to a banana land, may be there are more options elsewhere. Or even here and the dude lied to me. Very common in banana lands, lol


Why? Because I don't really care about the appearance. It'll eventually be a work bench, so soaking the MDF sponge with nothing but some sorta urethane would'a been fine. However, it came out looking pretty cool. Urethane over diamond white. Really though, I should've just done a fancy shellac finish over the raw MDF. Water is MDF's enemy, & I didn't like the sound of solvents on particles, so oil based is pretty much the only viable option for finishing. 

as to finished dimensions - 34x96. 

I believe it was 8'x4'x3/4 or 1" @ $35.

this is the bottom, & keyboard tray. I measured 2 inches too short, so I'm waiting on gorilla wood glue to dry before I can slap on the legs & flip it over (tomorrow night now)

the angle steel was a 100% requirement due to the lack of rigidity. I believe you'd need to use 3-4 2x4s, otherwise. These dinky 2x3s, (2x2.5) on their side did NOT cut it.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> as to finished dimensions - 34x96 ... I believe it was 8'x4'x3/4 or 1"


Thanks for the pic 
So thickness-wise about the same then, 1 inch=25ish millimeters, tops they can do it seems; least i know the local wasn't lying to me, lol

Given your overall length, i now understand why you had issues; that really is way too long when needing to support hardware.


----------



## skupples

Idk if paño will work?

The hard part is over. Now to get everything set up, and the tray adjusted. Not level, tilting forward, and like 1-2 inches too low. 

PC side is left. Work side is right.

Towers are coming out, desk is coming out, Tv n 3 drawer dresser is coming out. 

10 drawer tool chest and 6 drawer dresser coming in.


----------



## jetpuck73

My new setup, need to get some day time shots.


----------



## ilmazzo

whoah, I would get blind in one week on that tv at that distance....anyway nice atmosphere....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Red room, red room, red room


----------



## Ovrclck

Nicko Lie said:


> New desk


That's clean! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

bro, you must be hella tall! that TV is way high on the wall! Nice & clean. I hate carpet. 

finally got my desk in, tool chest in, and new (used) furniture in. My space is no longer claustrophobic as hell, and filled with furniture from when I was 7! i'll put some pics up later. 

only thing left for me to figure out is some decent bias lighting.


----------



## Ovrclck

jetpuck73 said:


> My new setup, need to get some day time shots.


What desks or tops are you using? 

I'm looking to get away from my Ikea Galant as it takes way too much space. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jetpuck73

Ovrclck said:


> What desks or tops are you using?
> 
> I'm looking to get away from my Ikea Galant as it takes way too much space.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I am using two 78 3/4x23 5/8 Linnmon desktops from Ikea.


----------



## jetpuck73

skupples said:


> bro, you must be hella tall! that TV is way high on the wall! Nice & clean. I hate carpet.
> 
> finally got my desk in, tool chest in, and new (used) furniture in. My space is no longer claustrophobic as hell, and filled with furniture from when I was 7! i'll put some pics up later.
> 
> only thing left for me to figure out is some decent bias lighting.


Thanks, I need to lower it.


----------



## iamjanco

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Red room, red room, red room


lawl :thumb:


----------



## skupples

Here's the basics. I use the behind the monitor area for speakers, 2x headphone holders, mic amp, n 1KW UPS. Long shot is to showcase how easy it is to build in extra distance for larger screens. Fully extended should be more than fine for when the CX comes to a wall near me. The wall is 4.5 feet away.

left to do : a matching in size portrait monitor, more storage, lighting, n shaving down a piece of wood for a proper mic clamp that isn't a chunk of 1x4.

bed is behind me, TV n stuff next to the chest. 

i'm running outta wall space, but i'm almost done. It was incredibly fulfilling to break all my clusterfarked boxed stuff down into the proper storage solutions, then file them away into the chest. 

for anyone curious - I went from a 3.5/2 down to living with my parents again, by choice, to stack paychecks. So I helped one of the roommates furnish their studio, kept a tiny storage unit for some stuff, and donated/trashed everything else. What you see is nearly all I own, and the closet is even clean. 

the painting was done by my mom easily 30 years ago. It's a creak by the house she grew up in, in Sky Valley (George? NC? idk) i'll eventually pay a professional to just faintly fill out the not-face some make out in the tree.


----------



## ilmazzo

How old are you man if I may ask?


----------



## skupples

32, moved out @ 17. moved back in 6 months ago. My folks are closing on 70.

I don't recommend donating 99% of your stuff to charity, but I also don't regret it. The 90% of income stacking, while assisting my growing elderly folks = the right thing to do right now.

its hideous, but it works & i got it all done for hell cheap


----------



## ilmazzo

yup, sometimes we forget to enjoy moments that will never came back, by my side right now is enjoying my two children, anyway kudos for your move.


----------



## Shawnb99

skupples said:


> Here's the basics. I use the behind the monitor area for speakers, 2x headphone holders, mic amp, n 1KW UPS. Long shot is to showcase how easy it is to build in extra distance for larger screens. Fully extended should be more than fine for when the CX comes to a wall near me. The wall is 4.5 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> left to do : a matching in size portrait monitor, more storage, lighting, n shaving down a piece of wood for a proper mic clamp that isn't a chunk of 1x4.
> 
> 
> 
> bed is behind me, TV n stuff next to the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running outta wall space, but i'm almost done. It was incredibly fulfilling to break all my clusterfarked boxed stuff down into the proper storage solutions, then file them away into the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> for anyone curious - I went from a 3.5/2 down to living with my parents again, by choice, to stack paychecks. So I helped one of the roommates furnish their studio, kept a tiny storage unit for some stuff, and donated/trashed everything else. What you see is nearly all I own, and the closet is even clean.
> 
> 
> 
> the painting was done by my mom easily 30 years ago. It's a creak by the house she grew up in, in Sky Valley (George? NC? idk) i'll eventually pay a professional to just faintly fill out the not-face some make out in the tree.




Such an empty desk. There’s room for a triple monitor setup at least!


----------



## skupples

yeaaaah. The left side is for PC, the right side is for working/folding clothes, etc etc. 

I was gonna slap a 20 or 22 inch monitor in portrait next to the ultra wide, but instead I'm just gonna re-purpose a T550 I have in the closet.



ilmazzo said:


> yup, sometimes we forget to enjoy moments that will never came back, by my side right now is enjoying my two children, anyway kudos for your move.


indeed. We didn't talk for quite a few years while I was scraping gutters for the lulz, so having the time now is nice.


----------



## Fluxmaven

skupples said:


> i'm running outta wall space, but i'm almost done. It was incredibly fulfilling to break all my clusterfarked boxed stuff down into the proper storage solutions, then file them away into the chest.
> 
> for anyone curious - I went from a 3.5/2 down to living with my parents again, by choice, to stack paychecks. So I helped one of the roommates furnish their studio, kept a tiny storage unit for some stuff, and donated/trashed everything else. What you see is nearly all I own, and the closet is even clean.


It's definitely hard condensing everything down into a single room. I might have to copy your idea for using the stacked tool chests to organize stuff. 

My parents divorced around the same time as I did and my mom was stuck with a house she could barely afford. So I went from a 2100 sq/ft house to renting a room from her. Luckily she appreciates me helping her out enough to look the other way to the fact that my computer stuff has spilled over into half the other rooms in the house.  I am trying to get her to a financially stable spot so I can move back out before I hit 30 though.


----------



## Ovrclck

jetpuck73 said:


> I am using two 78 3/4x23 5/8 Linnmon desktops from Ikea.


Awesome! Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Still a work in progress but a preview shot of the new setup

Tried 4 times to attach photo. Didnt work now it says I dont have permission to delete my own post.


----------



## Bad5ector

skupples said:


> 32, moved out @ 17. moved back in 6 months ago. My folks are closing on 70.
> 
> I don't recommend donating 99% of your stuff to charity, but I also don't regret it. The 90% of income stacking, while assisting my growing elderly folks = the right thing to do right now.
> 
> its hideous, but it works & i got it all done for hell cheap


Kudos to you man, that is awesome.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Some minor updates. https://imgur.com/gallery/YGuU7gn
i'm hoping to replace the monitor with an ultrawide or LG CX sometime soon. Thinking about ditching the chair for something black, maybe the black/purple coolermaster R2.


----------



## ilmazzo

A 48'' from that distance...ugh!

Nice room anyway, it tells "girl power" in every corner....


----------



## keikei

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Some minor updates. https://imgur.com/gallery/YGuU7gn
> i'm hoping to replace the monitor with an ultrawide or LG CX sometime soon. Thinking about ditching the chair for something black, maybe the black/purple coolermaster R2.


Hey, figures!


----------



## Ovrclck

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Some minor updates. https://imgur.com/gallery/YGuU7gn
> 
> i'm hoping to replace the monitor with an ultrawide or LG CX sometime soon. Thinking about ditching the chair for something black, maybe the black/purple coolermaster R2.


Looks clean. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smex

Nice builds here!
Ok my turn:

(ignore the Notebook, got my 1080Ti build finish)


----------



## skupples

nice! some of y'all sit so ungodly close to these big ass bright ass screens we use now. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Hydroplane

My old setup from 2009


----------



## skupples

is that 4K or 3600x1600 or whatever it was?


----------



## Fluxmaven

Hydroplane said:


> My old setup from 2009



Lol pretty sure I used to have that same HP printer. Also I still have a few of those SmartDisk Firelite external drives somewhere. Mine are all the Firewire 400 version though.


----------



## smex

skupples said:


> is that 4K or 3600x1600 or whatever it was?



3840 x 1080 if ya meant me.


----------



## keikei

Sry..wrong thread.


----------



## Hydroplane

smex said:


> 3840 x 1080 if ya meant me.


2560x1600 plus 1600x1200 whatever that adds up to lol



Fluxmaven said:


> Lol pretty sure I used to have that same HP printer. Also I still have a few of those SmartDisk Firelite external drives somewhere. Mine are all the Firewire 400 version though.


Worst printer ever lol, I hated it so much I gave it away on Craigslist for free. My firelite was USB 2.0, took a while to transfer files.


----------



## neurotix

Fresh rebuild into a new case


----------



## Fluxmaven

My room is pretty packed right meow. Threw together a rig from mostly spare parts for the freezer burn competition. Decided to hook it up in my room so I could be doing other things on my main PC while running benches. 

I will probably do a build log for it later, but it's nothing special. 4790k, 1060 FTW 3GB. Tried an aluminum loop for the first time. I had an EK fluid gaming A240G kit that I got cheap with a broken pump. Added a D5 and a koolance 360mm rad.


----------



## Aenra

My most recurring thought looking at your pics is how different my childhood/teenage years were; partly the times sure, but partly our location as well 
Not just because having a computer was literally for the rich back then either; furniture, gizmos, nice stuff all around, plenty of decor. That notion of.. surplus, certain material luxury and/or abundance, you know? Well, you probably don't, lol

Not really a fan of RGB and all that, but even so, some of you have some really nice setups for your age. I smile looking at them. Well, some of them anyway! ^^

Recurring thought number two in frequency is about the clashes; forget technological ones (advancements are a given), am talking cultural ones. Like, Fluxmaven's pic, to name the most recent example; the ghetto-like dude with the hoodie worn down on Youtube (or would have been ghetto-like i suppose, back then). Jarringly.. off. For me again. But it's music i guess, just different way and form. 
(notice the "i guess", lol, yes, sue me, lol)


----------



## Fluxmaven

At 27 I'd assume I'm probably one of the younger people on OCN. I prefer the more "mature" audience on this site VS. places like Reddit. I agree that kids/teenagers these days are a lot more fortunate as far as access to technology goes. I had access to the shared family computer growing up. Once I wanted my own, I started cobbling stuff together from whatever used parts I could afford from working multiple part time jobs. Actually the 4790k was the first brand new CPU I have ever owned. 

Most of the ambient lighting is leftover stuff from my days as a part time DJ. Normally just keep 1 or 2 on set to a solid color. Occasionally it's fun to go full rave mode. 

As far as cultural differences go, I'm going to take a stab and assume you are considerably older... The cultural shift of people wearing hoodies/ active wear out in public instead of dressing up doesn't really bother me. I actually have an office job, but they keep expectations at the casual end of business casual. As for music tastes, I really listen to just about anything. One of my favorite concerts was REO Speedwagon/ Grand Funk. I did happen to be listening to rap when I took that photo, but it's not my most frequented genre by any means.


----------



## Aenra

Fluxmaven said:


> I'm going to take a stab and assume you are considerably older


It's not the only factor in this 

Won't be easy this one. Think of it as a bit of a.. dissonance, due to geographic/financial factors and what they entail.
Most of you folks to the west of the big ocean had the priviledge of living somewhere where growth was high, quality of living was also high(er), etc. etc. The more to the east you look, the more you begin to perceive a.. delay if you will. Think trends or non-essential items that were a "day one" for you arriving here years later, or in some cases becoming the norm over a decade after they were first introduced. Or think technological advancements or practices that may be so common to you you don't even consider them, but which nonetheless took multiple decades before they were implemented elsewhere. At least, you know, fully.
Delay. And what this amounts to, in terms of mentality.

It's a much.. narrower gap lately, globalisation and all, but you go a gen or two backwards, it really is a gap. Age only compounds on it further. 
So older than 27 am afraid, sure, but a lot less than you'd think, lol.. scary sometimes; if you're me anyway ^^

* appreciate your reply btw, nice to have a chat now and then.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Aenra said:


> It's not the only factor in this
> * appreciate your reply btw, nice to have a chat now and then.


Oh I think I see what you are saying. It is easy to take for granted how good things have been here throughout my life. I grew up in a very rural area, so I did experience a bit of these delays with things like upgrades to network infrastructure. I lived down a dirt road just over the county line in between different ISP zones. I was stuck with dial up for a few years after most I knew were on faster connections. Similarly, I didn't bother getting a cell phone until the coverage improved enough to make it worth the investment. 

That all said, these delays only lasted a couple years, not a decade or more. If our house would have been a few miles closer to the city, I never would have experienced it at all.

Thinking back on this reminded me of something neat that happened almost exactly 10 years ago. On March 1, 2010, Topeka the capital city of Kansas renamed itself to Google, Kansas. They were trying to convince Google to choose it as one of the early cities to receive Google Fiber. Google ended up going to Kansas City, which was even further away from where I lived at the time. As an April fools prank, Google changed it's name to Topeka. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply and sharing your perspective.

Bonus: A couple pictures of my office. It's not quite as wild as my home setups, but I'm thankful to have my own private space and to be able to do what I want with it.


----------



## Aenra

Fluxmaven said:


> perspective
> ..
> Bonus: A couple pictures of my office


You're more than welcome 
For me, well; think sharing a room with my younger brother until i was 17 (ie time to go folks), my notion of 'privacy' being the living room past midnight when everyone else was asleep, and for the amount of time i could "stay up" that is; and obviously, i still had to be quiet, you know, so as not to wake anyone up.
Now of course said living room, being just that, had nothing mine in it, but it had a telly and a couch so i could read/watch/talk on the phone. Just quietly ^^ Later on, it also had PCs.. burnout sessions.
Our room wasn't very large either, so between two beds and one big closet for the both of us, there wasn't much space for anything other than the one desk we had to share. For studying homework. Tight.

I didn't have a cell phone until, well.. let us say i was a grown man, discharged from the army and well on my second job before they became available, in my country in general i mean, forget the cost, which was originally extreme ^^
(and they were huge, lol, the first ones were mini suitcases. One example -among many- of "delays". That movie with Michael Douglas? In the Stock Exchange? Was old even here by the time we got them; go figure)

If the above gives you the notion of poor, no, or more accurately, not compared to most round here; we were proper middle class (back when that meant something anyway). Houses just cost a fortune.
This from the same person that had a Walkman before they even arrived in my country, courtesy of a family member working in Japan. Also had PCs from a very young age (living room) thanks to my dad needing them for work. Also a novelty back then.

Your 'office' i can relate more with, lol, nice, proper, typical desks and related assortments! 

(am not sure if i'm being trolled re: Topeka, lol, but will check that out; crazy crazy)


----------



## neurotix

Aenra said:


> My most recurring thought looking at your pics is how different my childhood/teenage years were; partly the times sure, but partly our location as well
> Not just because having a computer was literally for the rich back then either; furniture, gizmos, nice stuff all around, plenty of decor. That notion of.. surplus, certain material luxury and/or abundance, you know? Well, you probably don't, lol
> 
> Not really a fan of RGB and all that, but even so, some of you have some really nice setups for your age. I smile looking at them. Well, some of them anyway! ^^
> 
> Recurring thought number two in frequency is about the clashes; forget technological ones (advancements are a given), am talking cultural ones. Like, Fluxmaven's pic, to name the most recent example; the ghetto-like dude with the hoodie worn down on Youtube (or would have been ghetto-like i suppose, back then). Jarringly.. off. For me again. But it's music i guess, just different way and form.
> (notice the "i guess", lol, yes, sue me, lol)





Fluxmaven said:


> At 27 I'd assume I'm probably one of the younger people on OCN. I prefer the more "mature" audience on this site VS. places like Reddit. I agree that kids/teenagers these days are a lot more fortunate as far as access to technology goes. I had access to the shared family computer growing up. Once I wanted my own, I started cobbling stuff together from whatever used parts I could afford from working multiple part time jobs. Actually the 4790k was the first brand new CPU I have ever owned.
> 
> Most of the ambient lighting is leftover stuff from my days as a part time DJ. Normally just keep 1 or 2 on set to a solid color. Occasionally it's fun to go full rave mode.
> 
> As far as cultural differences go, I'm going to take a stab and assume you are considerably older... The cultural shift of people wearing hoodies/ active wear out in public instead of dressing up doesn't really bother me. I actually have an office job, but they keep expectations at the casual end of business casual. As for music tastes, I really listen to just about anything. One of my favorite concerts was REO Speedwagon/ Grand Funk. I did happen to be listening to rap when I took that photo, but it's not my most frequented genre by any means.


Really nice setups for our age? I'm like 8 years older than you so dunno but I don't want a pc that looks like its from 2010 or even older with no lighting (as a lot of custom water cooled boxes I've seen here in weird cases made by very small US companies that look straight out of 2003)

Just because my rig is modern with tempered glass and full rgb doesn't mean I'm a teenager. As you seem to be assuming but I dunno maybe it was directed at the other person.

(I also dont look my age at all.)


----------



## Aenra

@*neurotix* to avoid any misunderstandings, i speak for myself alone; and that said, am frankly uninterested in your age; i stick to what you exhibit, traits-wise, which tell me more than your actual age ever could.
Take a nice big breath and try and not do this please; you've got two folks having a chat, nice one too and not very gizmo-related, which is rare here. None of said two folks addressed you or criticised you, in person. Personally, was not even aware of your existence, does that help?

Interjecting one's self so as to assist or enhance the flow of a conversation is one thing; adding undertones of offensiveness or defensiveness while derailing the chat (by making it seem like we all had you in mind? No one did mate)?
That's.. unnecessary.
Rethink this, try and keep in mind that not everyone thinks like you do, so yes, times may be when what they think does not meet your standards. Life. 
Welcome aboard. Peacefully please. Why feck things up for no reason. No one was out to get you


----------



## neurotix

Aenra said:


> @*neurotix* to avoid any misunderstandings, i speak for myself alone; and that said, am frankly uninterested in your age; i stick to what you exhibit, traits-wise, which tell me more than your actual age ever could.
> Take a nice big breath and try and not do this please; you've got two folks having a chat, nice one too and not very gizmo-related, which is rare here. None of said two folks addressed you or criticised you, in person. Personally, was not even aware of your existence, does that help?
> 
> Interjecting one's self so as to assist or enhance the flow of a conversation is one thing; adding undertones of offensiveness or defensiveness while derailing the chat (by making it seem like we all had you in mind? No one did mate)?
> That's.. unnecessary.
> Rethink this, try and keep in mind that not everyone thinks like you do, so yes, times may be when what they think does not meet your standards. Life.
> Welcome aboard. Peacefully please. Why feck things up for no reason. No one was out to get you



lol really?

One; you are posting in a photo thread on a PC enthuasiast website, where inevitably there will be pictures of peoples modern gaming builds, with RGB and so forth. To propose to make blanket statements/sweeping generalizations about a users maturity or age level based on their preferences in their case and lighting, whilst under the (paper thin) guise of having a "discussion" about "non gizmo things for once" in said photo thread, whose sole existence is for posting pictures of said gizmos, is not only very passive aggressive, but ludicrious in the most literal sense of the word. You cannot assume to post in such a photo thread and make these statements, but then strawman someone with a ranting post about maturity and life standards nonsense when they inevitably call you out on it.

Two; you show a lack of maturity and wisdom yourself for putting yourself in such a situation, making the comments you did by talking down on RGB, claiming it is for teenagers, in that last post still trying to infer I lack maturity while simultaneously telling me you don't care (then don't reply or apologize for the blanket generalizations??), and so on. As making any claim about a users case or lighting choices (in a thread made to display them) is evidence of YOUR lack of maturity, claiming it is for teenagers as a reminder, when you should be ambivalent (or maybe... respectful of people's work?) if it is not your preference, or simply state it is not for you, instead of saying what you did. A mature person would simply say "whatever floats your boat" and realize it is subjective without disparaging it in such a way, and that one can have preferences other than one's own and still be mature. I might like the hypermodern, post-industrial, minimalist case with lots of RGB, but simultaneously, I would pretty much never tell someone *in a thread for posting photos of rigs* that their system looks juvenile, or even that it looks bad at all. Instead, I regularly see systems of all types that blow me away; from ones similar to mine, to ones with no lighting at all but full high end watercooling kit and a chiller. That's awesome. Or I might say it looks good but offer some constructive criticism and suggestions for improvement.

Three; since you are purposely pulling bait and switches, setting up strawmans, operating on logically fallacious statements (e.g. Attack on Character), you are the newest member of my blocklist. I have blocked possibly 4 users in my time here: you are now part of an elite club. I have no idea why you are putting yourself in such a position by making such statements or implications while pretending to be offtopic in this thread, of all threads, which tells me it is likely intentional and you are a troll.

In the future, I suggest you take you "discussion" to PM, or set up a new thread, or go look at General Discussion if you want to talk about things like this, not post in one of the threads explicitly for posting photos of people's systems.

Most of your other statements are not worth replying to; but I digress:

"Rethink this, try and keep in mind that not everyone thinks like you do, so yes, times may be when what they think does not meet your standards. Life."

"Interjecting one's self so as to assist or enhance the flow of a conversation is one thing; adding undertones of offensiveness or defensiveness while derailing the chat" <- speaking about oneself?

Quoted for the absurdist comedic aspect, given the circumstance.

And no, I did not think you were necessarily addressing it to me directly, but making such statements in a thread needs to be pointed out and questioned due to what you were implying. If you do not want others to interject and question the statements you made and call out the hypocrisy, than one should not say such things publicly in a thread specficially for posting "pictures of gizmos".

Thanks; carry on with the pictures everyone.


----------



## keikei

skupples said:


> Here's the basics. I use the behind the monitor area for speakers, 2x headphone holders, mic amp, n 1KW UPS. Long shot is to showcase how easy it is to build in extra distance for larger screens. Fully extended should be more than fine for when the CX comes to a wall near me. The wall is 4.5 feet away.
> 
> left to do : a matching in size portrait monitor, more storage, lighting, n shaving down a piece of wood for a proper mic clamp that isn't a chunk of 1x4.
> 
> bed is behind me, TV n stuff next to the chest.
> 
> i'm running outta wall space, but i'm almost done. It was incredibly fulfilling to break all my clusterfarked boxed stuff down into the proper storage solutions, then file them away into the chest.
> 
> for anyone curious - I went from a 3.5/2 down to living with my parents again, by choice, to stack paychecks. So I helped one of the roommates furnish their studio, kept a tiny storage unit for some stuff, and donated/trashed everything else. What you see is nearly all I own, and the closet is even clean.
> 
> the painting was done by my mom easily 30 years ago. It's a creak by the house she grew up in, in Sky Valley (George? NC? idk) i'll eventually pay a professional to just faintly fill out the not-face some make out in the tree.


Have you looked into a murphy bed? I'd make one myself, but i dont have the tools nor workspace. My alternative is a foldable bedframe/mattress. At a certain point one does come to a crossroads regarding aging parents.


----------



## Aenra

keikei said:


> Have you looked into a murphy bed


Problem with these is they aren't all that comfortable; the more expensive ones are, but they won't last you either, they'll sag and cave sooner or later; and they're not anatomic; isn't just an age thing, if you have back issues, do manual labour, this isn't the bed for you unfortunately.
Of course typing all this, i do come to the realisation it's been a long while.. has any of this changed?

Choices aren't always a luxury of course, granted.


----------



## skupples

keikei said:


> Have you looked into a murphy bed? I'd make one myself, but i dont have the tools nor workspace. My alternative is a foldable bedframe/mattress. At a certain point one does come to a crossroads regarding aging parents.


i mean, I could i suppose, but that would be counterproductive. The bed was already here, so I'd have to haul it off to my folks' storage unit if I replaced it. 

also, even this cheap twin is probably better for my back then a murphey.


----------



## Aenra

skupples said:


> better for my back


The following frame can be found (in EU at least?) in single, single and a half, double, or extra double size. And i swear by it. 
The difference is noticeable from the very first second you lie down; am talking about having back pain and being unable to lie down and sleep even though you want to, to having said same back pain and being able to fall asleep like a baby; on your own bed. As in the one you may be familiar with, but at times.. see scenario number 1 
To give you another perspective, am talking about usually managing up to 7 hours of sleep -at best- because your back starts complaining afterwards, to being capable of lying on it all effing day long. And i'm not exaggerating.

Stupidly cheap (i think i paid 75euro for the double-sized?) and can fit into any bed, new, old, trendy or old school proper.









P.S. For fat folks (forgive me, but i'm tired of euphemisms/PC terms), option exists to order exact same frame, only with more wooden boards. Very slight bump in pricing.


----------



## Peen

My office.


----------



## iamjanco

Peen said:


> My office.


lol, plenty of room to slide that chair around :thumb:


----------



## Aenra

_Just_ the chair?? 



Peen said:


> My office.


You chose an apt nickname methinks! But that aside, man you have space. So much of it, am envious. Space is good. Space she can't or won't enter, why, heaven.


----------



## ilmazzo

I see that some english heritage is still alive in the us colony! I just hate moquettes lol

anyway you got my envy, sir!


----------



## Peen

Aenra said:


> _Just_ the chair??
> 
> 
> 
> You chose an apt nickname methinks! But that aside, man you have space. So much of it, am envious. Space is good. Space she can't or won't enter, why, heaven.


I definitely need the space!


----------



## Aenra

Peen said:


> I definitely need the space!


I commiserate! ^^


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Peen said:


> My office.


The real dream setup tbh, I dont need opulence.. space is way more valuable.


----------



## Peen

Lexi is Dumb said:


> The real dream setup tbh, I dont need opulence.. space is way more valuable.


It's nice having the room for my servers!


----------



## skupples

Lexi is Dumb said:


> The real dream setup tbh, I dont need opulence.. space is way more valuable.


agreed.


----------



## HITTI




----------



## Punjab

Peen said:


> My office.


Jesus man. What's the motif? Prison cell?
Instead of buying another computer, consider picking up a can of lime green or royal blue paint and a roller. Or maybe even just one interesting thing to hang on the wall.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Punjab said:


> Jesus man. What's the motif? Prison cell?
> Instead of buying another computer, consider picking up a can of lime green or royal blue paint and a roller. Or maybe even just one interesting thing to hang on the wall.


It's an office, a workplace, not a living room, for crying out loud. He, not you, has to work in that space and he happens to value function over aesthetics. Frankly, I wish I had the space that he has!


----------



## speed_demon

Sounds like somebody is just trying to stir the pot. Honestly I'd love to have all the room Peen has. And not everybody can paint their room if they rent or lease. 

@HITTI - Nice setup. I love the L-shape myself because it gives you so much desk space. Also I spy a Schiit stack. 

My office setup is all sorts of wonky. I have a $1700 cherry wood executive desk set I was gifted from a friend for helping him move, all crammed into a cramped corner. It's a bit like having a Ferarri in NY city traffic - sure it's a great thing but you can't make much use of it!


----------



## Fluxmaven

Yea I really miss having a dedicated computer room. There is a common theme in all of my build logs where the photos take place on the living room floor, the kitchen table, or the picnic table on the back deck lol.


----------



## speed_demon

Found a cleaner picture of my desk at least. It's a lot more cramped at the moment and wouldn't make for a good picture. Time for some spring cleaning!


----------



## iamjanco

*Where's Waldo?*

I have no choice but to make efficient use of my office space:









it does have one plant though that's been with me through thick and thin  needs repotting now.


----------



## Barefooter

iamjanco said:


> I have no choice but to make efficient use of my office space:
> 
> View attachment 328216
> 
> 
> it does have one plant though that's been with me through thick and thin  needs repotting now.


That looks more like a mad scientist laboratory to me 

Not too many computer rooms have a drill press and a lathe in them.

Hey that cart looks familiar


----------



## speed_demon

That's the secret to success. All the best offices have a drill press & lathe.


----------



## skupples

that amp though.


----------



## iamjanco

Barefooter said:


> That looks more like a mad scientist laboratory to me
> 
> Not too many computer rooms have a drill press and a lathe in them.
> 
> *Hey that cart looks familiar*


Yup, bought it after you shared the info way back when. Definitely is handy in my environment.



speed_demon said:


> That's the secret to success. All the best offices have a drill press & lathe.


 if you think those are neat, you ought to see my blow torch collection


----------



## keikei

iamjanco said:


> I have no choice but to make efficient use of my office space:
> 
> View attachment 328216
> 
> 
> it does have one plant though that's been with me through thick and thin  needs repotting now.



After seeing all that, you're worried about the plant?


----------



## skupples

i use the halfer version of that cart for my inventory system & crash cart  

got tired of using the carts the front desk lady assembled, cuz she didn't use any screws. Just popped it all together. "it works!" sure, until you need to move it any direction but horizontally.

what're those AU bars called again? Maker's bar?

random thought on plants. my 67 year old mother has a nearly 200 year old plant that started as a clipping from her mom's plant, which was a clipping of her mom's plant. we call it Fred Plant.


----------



## Punjab

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> It's an office, a workplace, not a living room, for crying out loud. He, not you, has to work in that space and he happens to value function over aesthetics. Frankly, I wish I had the space that he has!





speed_demon said:


> Sounds like somebody is just trying to stir the pot. Honestly I'd love to have all the room Peen has. And not everybody can paint their room if they rent or lease.


Peen, do not listen to either of these boring people. Listen to me. A non boring person with infinitely interesting things hanging all over the walls of his enormous, computer-filled, rented, office living room. 
Find something at a flea market, print something off the internet, have a friend make something for you, or best yet make something yourself. Do this and you've completed the first step in my 10 step program to not being a boring person. Lessons 2-9 available now for 3 easy payments of $29.99 plus tax and shipping and handling to 1-800-NOT-KIDDING


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Punjab said:


> Peen, do not listen to either of these boring people. Listen to me. A non boring person with infinitely interesting things hanging all over the walls of his enormous, computer-filled, rented, office living room.
> Find something at a flea market, print something off the internet, have a friend make something for you, or best yet make something yourself. Do this and you've completed the first step in my 10 step program to not being a boring person. Lessons 2-9 available now for 3 easy payments of $29.99 plus tax and shipping and handling to 1-800-NOT-KIDDING


----------



## iamjanco

keikei said:


> After seeing all that, you're worried about the plant?


I'm really not worried about the plant nor "all that, as you say," buy I do get the inference. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## iamjanco

Lady Fitzgerald said:


>


I'll second that.


----------



## Gunderman456

I added a 1080p 40" wireless TV to the setup!










The TV will allow me to watch Netflix, serf You Tube or watch TV while playing games.

I opted not to tether a second monitor to the Fast n' Furious (in sig) since that may cause issues especially with the 5700 XT as AMD keeps working on the drivers. I also tested with my previous system (The Hawaiian Heat Wave in sig) and dual monitors will drop your fps in games (up to 10fps). 

For a while now I was using my previous system to surf while playing games but that caused extra noise and having two computers on also used more electricity.

The TV is mounted on a ceiling wall mount. The mount allows a 360 degree rotation of the TV should I want to lay on the couch and an easy lift and carry of the TV anywhere in and out of the house.

I primarily got the TV to enjoy the month long 2020 FIFA World Cup out on the deck with a glass of scotch and a cigar in hand!


----------



## Aenra

@*iamjanco* is that a bottleneck Mainline Janco? 

..and dare one enquire about that _tape_!..


----------



## iamjanco

Aenra said:


> @*iamjanco* is that a bottleneck Mainline Janco?
> 
> ..and dare one enquire about that _tape_!..


Yup, it's a Mainline. Which tape are you referring to though?


----------



## Aenra

iamjanco said:


> Yup, it's a Mainline. Which tape are you referring to though?


My eyes aren't what they used to be, but _that_ far off, lol?
Looks like it has some duct tape around it, brownish colour.. need i get my glasses? No, don't answer that.

Never heard any of their products in person, but aware of them; which, granted, isn't a surprise i guess.


----------



## iamjanco

@Aenra It's the bad cell phone pic I shared; what looks like duct tape to you are oak and walnut inlays over the same woods (not my woodwork, done by a local guy). here's a somewhat better pic:


----------



## speed_demon

That's beautiful woodwork. I see a transformer and some knobs on the top, is this a fancy headphone amp? 
@Gunderman456 - Nice setup. And space efficient too. I've always wondered what a larger top mounted display would be like having.


----------



## iamjanco

speed_demon said:


> That's beautiful woodwork. I see a transformer and some knobs on the top, is this a fancy headphone amp?


Yup, it's a *kit amp* that comes as a box full of components that must be soldered/put together .


----------



## Gunderman456

speed_demon said:


> That's beautiful woodwork. I see a transformer and some knobs on the top, is this a fancy headphone amp?
> 
> @Gunderman456 - Nice setup. And space efficient too. I've always wondered what a larger top mounted display would be like having.


Here is a pic of how it looks from the flip side:


----------



## iamjanco

Gunderman456 said:


> Here is a pic of how it looks from the flip side:


That's a nice setup, looks sturdy and it sounds like it works great for your purposes. Having that drop ceiling probably made it somewhat of a cinch to install, eh?


----------



## Gunderman456

iamjanco said:


> That's a nice setup, looks sturdy and it sounds like it works great for your purposes. Having that drop ceiling probably made it somewhat of a cinch to install, eh?


A lot easier when you can see the studs (although a stud finder would have served otherwise). The bracket uses 4 ~8-10 cm screws (did not measure). It's not going anywhere. A minus was all the measurements not once, twice but three times to get the circle cut out of the drop ceiling panel just right (you only get one shot at it).

Also I got real lucky as the stud was parallel to the TV panel and fell exactly on top of my PC monitor, otherwise the offset would have been nonideal.


----------



## Aenra

iamjanco said:


> @*Aenra* It's the bad cell phone pic I shared; what looks like duct tape to you are oak and walnut inlays over the same woods (not my woodwork, done by a local guy)


Most kind of you to refrain from reminding me i'm as blind as a bat! It's the cell phone's fault, that's it! 
..thank you..

Makes sense, yeah; was expecting it be uniform, you know? 

I kinda wish my Mancave(tm) looked like yours btw; would signify a thing or two.. plus, just thinking of the instant heart attack she'd have looking at it makes me warm and fuzzy all over, haha


----------



## skupples

always wanted me some bottlehead gear, I just don't wear headphones anywhere near enough anymore. Rather put that money towards a proper (proper = not pc branded garbage)5.1 receiver for my PC


----------



## JMCB

Just bought a house, and just finished setting up the computer room. I think it turned out pretty well.

Specs for those interested:

• CPU: Intel i7 9900KF • GPUs: 2x Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti Founder's Edition • Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximum XI Hero Wifi • RAM: 64 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance RGB • SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 500GB M.2 • HD: WD 4TB Blue • Power Supply: Corsair HX1200 • Case: Thermaltake Tower 900 • OS: Windows 10 Pro • Monitors: ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ 27" 4k 144hz / ASUS ROG Swift PG27AQ 27” 4k • Keyboard: Steelseries Apex Pro • Mouse: Steelseries Rival 710 • Audio: Audioengine A5+ Speakers / S8 Sub-woofer / SoundBlaster AE9 Sound Card and DAC • Laptop: Razer Stealth (2019)


----------



## HITTI

speed_demon said:


> Sounds like somebody is just trying to stir the pot. Honestly I'd love to have all the room Peen has. And not everybody can paint their room if they rent or lease.
> 
> @HITTI - Nice setup. I love the L-shape myself because it gives you so much desk space. Also I spy a Schiit stack. /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> My office setup is all sorts of wonky. I have a $1700 cherry wood executive desk set I was gifted from a friend for helping him move, all crammed into a cramped corner. It's a bit like having a Ferarri in NY city traffic - sure it's a great thing but you can't make much use of it!


indeed a schiit stack. modi 3 n magni3. The L shape i like, makes sense.


----------



## hooded24

New Monitor, new keyboard, new CPU fan


----------



## skupples

yeah boiiii! 

now go murda


----------



## neurotix

Custom Linux (conky, compiz, MATE)... because Linux is a fantastic server, especially for Kodi clients

Highly modified GMMK v2 full size, pictures are in my build log.


----------



## Barefooter

I recently redid my monitor set up and added a LG 38GL950G-B 38" monitor as my main gaming screen.

More details in *this post* on my build log.


----------



## Barnstormer

I've upgraded a few things since this pic... but still a fairly accurate representation of what I've got right now.


----------



## Barefooter

Optixs said:


> I've upgraded a few things since this pic... but still a fairly accurate representation of what I've got right now.


How long have you had your Titan chair? and how do you like it?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah chair looks nice I need a new one


----------



## skupples

make sure you go test drive one before buying. racers @ the desk aren't for everyone, and they aren't = in quality when = in price to equiv priced mid & high end office chairs.


----------



## Barnstormer

I've had it almost a year now and I like it. I had a racer off amazon before and it was awful. I suggest a good ergonomic chair like a Herman Miller if you can afford it, but if you like the racer style then Secret Labs makes a good one. They are stiffer, which takes some getting used to, but better for sitting longer periods. I work from home a lot, so it's good.


----------



## Testpa

*DDY 2020*

My current room setup!

RandomFrank P Featured (6:15)


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Ok it's been a while since I posted here. It's not done yet but here is a preview


----------



## ilmazzo

whoa

these last two setups are awesome

congrats comrades!!!!
@ChiTownButcher : the italian flag hidden in your photo is making me cry, thanks dude


----------



## skupples

That U desk is epic.


----------



## Hawawaa

Current setup. Looking to buy a house later this year and get a nice big office.


----------



## MCV_007

My little setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

MCV_007 said:


> My little setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good job!

keyboard?


----------



## ilmazzo

Hawawaa said:


> Current setup. Looking to buy a house later this year and get a nice big office.


The cat is epic.

Good setup bro!


----------



## MCV_007

ilmazzo said:


> good job!
> 
> keyboard?



Vortex pok3r limited edition. Thing has some heft to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mAs81

Wish I had a wider desk surface,but it is what it is for now :thumb:


----------



## maynard14

*Tekken*

tekken 7


----------



## skupples

eh, just buy a second of the same desk + glass top when you get more space = quick win. 

n good lord the Gundams.  

I fully regret building them to sell them back in the day. I wonder if comic shop guy would open to sell me a few boxes.


----------



## ilmazzo

skupples said:


> eh, just buy a second of the same desk + glass top when you get more space = quick win.
> 
> n good lord the Gundams.
> 
> I fully regret building them to sell them back in the day. I wonder if comic shop guy would open to sell me a few boxes.


----------



## maynard14

neurotix said:


> Fresh rebuild into a new case
> 
> 
> View attachment 323566
> 
> 
> View attachment 323568
> 
> 
> View attachment 323570




I see a gundam : )


----------



## Caustin

Mine and my wifes setup. These are a little bit old, from when I first finished my office. 

If you mentally add a mount to the ultrawide, a new office chair, and a bit of clutter then you will get a more accurate picture of the current state.

One day I will get around to taking more current pictures of better quality.


----------



## Snowblind

Has anyone ever gone through this thread and made a 'greatest of all time' compendium? Because I'd love to see that.


----------



## antonis21

Current rig


----------



## Avacado

Daniel85 said:


> Hi there,
> I am a new member so I cant post pictures yet


:thumb:


----------



## ilmazzo

Use imgbb or equivalent and you can do it


----------



## elucid087

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever gone through this thread and made a 'greatest of all time' compendium? Because I'd love to see that.



This. 



I just realized how old this thread is LOL.


----------



## skupples

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever gone through this thread and made a 'greatest of all time' compendium? Because I'd love to see that.



i mean, it looks like you're volunteering.

------

I'm attempting to squeeze a 60 inch motorized standing desk into my room. There's currently exactly 60 inches between the bed & the deskbench I built. 

i'd go with a 48 inch, but they're $250 more.


----------



## CptAsian

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever gone through this thread and made a 'greatest of all time' compendium? Because I'd love to see that.


 @RushiMP 's setup is one I'll always remember really liking. I'd say it's up there.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/270...ial-computer-room-pics-3939.html#post25826954


----------



## ilmazzo

There were quite some epyc setups in this thread

One of which impressed me more was the one of the guy who tried to reply a alien/dead space sci-fi theme with an epic chair made from aluminium sports car seat painted in black


----------



## ilmazzo

CptAsian said:


> @RushiMP 's setup is one I'll always remember really liking. I'd say it's up there.
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/270...ial-computer-room-pics-3939.html#post25826954


this one was the guy with a ferrari on a motorized stand up, right? and another costy car I don't recall...


----------



## Baelog

It's been a while...

I hadn't post any picture from my new setup since I moved 2 years ago. Thought I'd share


----------



## CptAsian

ilmazzo said:


> this one was the guy with a ferrari on a motorized stand up, right? and another costy car I don't recall...



You might be right but I don't think I remember that to be honest.


----------



## Nukemaster

Baelog said:


> It's been a while...
> 
> I hadn't post any picture from my new setup since I moved 2 years ago. Thought I'd share


I see a Sound Blaster Omni


----------



## Baelog

Nukemaster said:


> I see a Sound Blaster Omni


Oh yes, you have good eye. The sound you get from that little device is simply amazing for all multimedia and games, so I don't plan to switch to anything better anytime soon


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Just a corner in my living room. I don't spend near as much time here as I used to. Just put the 2nd monitor on the wall for Kodi / browser or whatever as I work on scripts for Linux, else play online games. Wow and such. It works for me.


----------



## Avacado

I'll bite, my little nook.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I likey, nice and tidy. May I ask whats in the travel storage thingy, bottom left? Nice cable management!


----------



## GermanyChris

This is v.2 of the desk


----------



## Avacado

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> I likey, nice and tidy. May I ask whats in the travel storage thingy, bottom left? Nice cable management!


Beer! No, honestly just office supplies. Didn't have storage for the giant cooler, and didn't want to spend money on an end table. It was a perfect match.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I like the first answer best, BEER! Used to have a mini fridge that held a 30 pack perfect, but made the mistake of taking a screwdriver to it to knock the ice out of the freezer compartment. I have an end table next to my desk that my PC sits on just right.


----------



## Gripen90




----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Gripen90 said:


>


You are the second person I've seen that uses a NUM Pad on the left side of the keyboard. A friend of mine likes his on the left so he can use it with the left hand while using a mouse with the right hand.


----------



## Gripen90

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Gripen90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the second person I've seen that uses a NUM Pad on the left side of the keyboard. A friend of mine likes his on the left so he can use it with the left hand while using a mouse with the right hand.
Click to expand...

Hehe, when the keyboard is this large I just prefer the NUMPAD on my left since then I don't have such a large gap between my arms for WASD and mouse gaming. However I also found out this layout is pretty good for flight simulators also since my right arm is busy with the stick, while the left arm doesn't need to adjust the throttle all the time and can be used for switching and clicking buttons more easily.😊


----------



## Caustin

Gripen90 said:


>


Is that a G9x I spot?


----------



## skupples

I'm stoked. I ordered a 55x28 motorized standing desk, should be here in a few days. 

that means I can fix the bough in my big ass bench, & have the entire thing as genuine work space now.  



Lady Fitzgerald said:


> You are the second person I've seen that uses a NUM Pad on the left side of the keyboard. A friend of mine likes his on the left so he can use it with the left hand while using a mouse with the right hand.


I too have a little 7 switch & 2 dials pad thing off to my left hand side now that I don't have a full keyboard on this PC.


----------



## zergrush

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> You are the second person I've seen that uses a NUM Pad on the left side of the keyboard. A friend of mine likes his on the left so he can use it with the left hand while using a mouse with the right hand.


That's because he has a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard and the numpad can be moved to the left of the keyboard. It's actually an old keyboard but still good.

I have a Filco Tenkeyless keyboard and also a separate Filco numpad and I can choose to put the numpad to the left or anywhere I want (except not like wireless) if I choose to do so. Both my keyboard and numpad have brown switches.


----------



## Gripen90

Caustin said:


> Is that a G9x I spot?


Yep that is a G9X. I have had that mouse and the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard since 2010. The Steelseries 5Hv2 headset is from 2009 and my Logitech X530 5.1 speakers are from 2004  If they ain't broke why fix 'em


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Gripen90 said:


> ...If they ain't broke why fix 'em


Exactly! :thumb:


----------



## GermanyChris

Desk v.3


----------



## speed_demon

My messy desk in need of lots of dusting. Also my favorite mouse, the first generation Logitech G5.


----------



## Nukemaster

I miss my G9.

I had it from 2010 to 2018. I swapped the cable and feet once in that time. I then gave it to my girlfriend. This year the left click switch is not multi clicking. Now she wants new switches for it . Back to the old 518 for her.

I have a G502, but the G9 was much nicer IMO. It was shame the soft grip rubber rubbed off pretty quick. The 502 tends scroll wheel tends to pull to the left the way I click it and this stops it from clicking. It is only a problem in games when I want to middle click in a hurry.

Guess it is time to get some switches for that old G9


----------



## Caustin

Gripen90 said:


> Yep that is a G9X. I have had that mouse and the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard since 2010. The Steelseries 5Hv2 headset is from 2009 and my Logitech X530 5.1 speakers are from 2004  If they ain't broke why fix 'em



I definitely agree with that. The G9x is one of my favorite mice. I think the only reason I stopped using it is because it was temporarily lost after moving.


----------



## Norse

So........I went to a household/DIY/something store today (Wilko's for the UK people) and grabbed some sticky back plastic





Yes......I am using an SSD to work as a scraper






And now the before and after!





The plastic is not hard wearing so not suitable for build benchs or anything, its quite thin but for my use.....perfect!


----------



## skupples

standing desk acquired. 

think I might cut the long table down to just where the Ls are.'


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Took everything apart and cleaned, glass kinda sucks.


----------



## ilmazzo

Yup

I regularly avoid every glass thing I can, too much cons vs the pros....


----------



## maynard14

here is mine with lots of gundams haha


----------



## CarnageHimura

@maynard14 Is that on the first row a HGUC RX-78-2 Revive Version?? I have the first version of the HGUC from 2001


----------



## maynard14

@CarnageHimura the one i have is a Master Grade 3.0 RX78-2 bro, nice gundam BTW.


----------



## Zurv

Here is my setup... yes.. that is my kitchen... NYC apt 

also, no that isn't my case under the desk.. that is just a rad (the case is more hidden to the right of it.)


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Nice! Love all the Schiit!


----------



## skupples

what's the black thing on the wall above the schiit?


----------



## Zurv

skupples said:


> what's the black thing on the wall above the schiit?


That is a speaker for the other audio setup in the room (surround sound.) Side channel 

there is another computer in there too 



> Desktop PC:
> Nvidia SLI Titan RTX, 30" 4k Dell OLED UP3017Q
> I9-10980XE @ 5.0GHZ (18 core), EVGA x299 Dark
> 64gigs DDR4 3600mhz, Corsair 1600 watt PSU
> Samsung 970 pro NVMe 2TB, Intel Optane 900p NVMe
> Windows 10 pro x64 (1909)
> Logitech G815 / G903, Xbox Elite 2 controller, tobii eye tracker
> Audio Headphone: Schiit yggdrasil+ (Dac)-> schiit mjolnir2 (tubes) (pre/amp) -> Sennheiser HD800s
> Audio Speakers: Schiit yggdrasil+ (Dac)/XLR -> Schiit Freya+ (tubes)(pre)/XLR -> Schiit Vidar x2 monoblock (amp) -> ELAC Vela BS403.2
> 
> HTPC/TV Gaming:
> EVGA Kingpin RTX 2080 ti, LG OLED77C9 4k TV (77")
> i9-10980XE (18 cores) 5.0ghz (water cooled), EVGA x299 DARK
> 32gig DDR4 3600mhz, Corsair 1600 Watt PSU
> Intel Optane 900p NVMe, Samsung 970 pro 2gig NVMe
> Denon AVR-X8500H, ELAC Vela (2020) speakers. 5.2.2
> Windows 10 Pro x64 (1909)
> Logitech Harmony Ultimate remote, Xbox Elite 2 Controller


----------



## trivium nate

removed


----------



## ilmazzo

Zurv said:


> there is another computer in there too


whoah

a lc in there? seems tight..... I wonder where the rads are....



trivium nate said:


> my latest setup. Red chair is getting replaced soon


I have an headache looking at that "monitor" on the desk

I love my razer ultragaming 7.1 headset 70€ used (with still some skin of the previous owner in the earpads)

Does it make unhappy anyone?


----------



## Zurv

ilmazzo said:


> whoah
> 
> a lc in there? seems tight..... I wonder where the rads are....


External. (attached is an old pix. The top is the rad and the bottom the case.)

There also in another 360 in the back too.


----------



## Fandorin

device for absorbing content


----------



## skupples

just a heads up for anyone ever looking for a widescreen capable monitor arm.

Wali's 35 pound model is most definitely up to the task.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

My setup has had a bit of an overhaul these past few months. I know my sig says P400A but its actually a P400S with solid side panel that I bought the Airflow front panel for and I switch between the solid and airflow panels depending on whether or not temps are hot because leaving the airflow panel on 24/7 is a dust nightmare.
Im seeing in these pictures my cable management isn't quite perfect, I'll have to get on that later.
















Don't ask what the bird did to the side of the desk cause I haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Been a few years since I've posted my home office space.

It's like good vs evil with the PC and Mac setups.  PC spec is in showcase, Mac spec is 2017 18,3; i5 7600K, Pro 580 8GB, 16GB DDR4-2400, 512GB SSD, and an AOC 27B1H either side, plus an MX Master.


----------



## maestro0428

Had to move my set up upstairs as my niece has moved in and out of my office I went. Its a tiny area, but itll have to do.


----------



## pkmnfreak125




----------



## Avacado

PathOfTheRighteousMan said:


> Been a few years since I've posted my home office space.
> 
> It's like good vs evil with the PC and Mac setups.  PC spec is in showcase, Mac spec is 2017 18,3; i5 7600K, Pro 580 8GB, 16GB DDR4-2400, 512GB SSD, and an AOC 27B1H either side, plus an MX Master.
> 
> View attachment 2459458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459459


What chair is that?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Avacado said:


> What chair is that?


It's a SecretLab Titan XL, finished in softweave with what they call 'Cookies & Cream'. It's pretty good, had it about 6 months and no issues so far.


----------



## keikei

pkmnfreak125 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459479
> View attachment 2459480
> View attachment 2459481
> View attachment 2459482
> View attachment 2459483
> View attachment 2459484


I recognize some of the heroines. Here I thought that I was the only regular Weeb.  Nice setup.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

keikei said:


> I recognize some of the heroines. Here I thought that I was the only regular Weeb.  Nice setup.
> 
> View attachment 2459580


Thanks man nice setup yourself


----------



## keikei

pkmnfreak125 said:


> Thanks man nice setup yourself


Bases on your room decor, I imagine you have a PS5 PO on the way or at least attempting?


----------



## pkmnfreak125

keikei said:


> Bases on your room decor, I imagine you have a PS5 PO on the way or at least attempting?


_ tried to pre order one but wasnt able to get a hold on one. I wanna upgrade my graphic card on my pc rig to the 3070 do u have a steam account?_


----------



## skupples

ok folks - I need some advice.

has anyone found an end game solution for sticking stuff to the back of your monitors? specially curved screens. I've tried all the usual suspects. (Heavy duty velcro, 3M sticky pads, 3M zip tie sticky pads, n a few others)

My current next test is 3M Industrial Hook & Loop... it's the only product I've seen that's heat rated too.

I'ma then zip tie the LED strip thru the hook & loop.


----------



## Avacado

skupples said:


> ok folks - I need some advice.
> 
> has anyone found an end game solution for sticking stuff to the back of your monitors? specially curved screens. I've tried all the usual suspects. (Heavy duty velcro, 3M sticky pads, 3M zip tie sticky pads, n a few others)
> 
> My current next test is 3M Industrial Hook & Loop... it's the only product I've seen that's heat rated too.
> 
> I'ma then zip tie the LED strip thru the hook & loop.


You sourcing your 3M from local stores? I seem to recall there being a lot of "fake" 3M products that do not hold as well


----------



## keikei

pkmnfreak125 said:


> _ tried to pre order one but wasnt able to get a hold on one. I wanna upgrade my graphic card on my pc rig to the 3070 do u have a steam account?_











Steam Community :: keikei


No information given.




steamcommunity.com


----------



## pkmnfreak125

keikei said:


> Steam Community :: keikei
> 
> 
> No information given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steamcommunity.com


 sent u a friend request


----------



## lurker2501

Mai Waifu <3


----------



## jellybeans69




----------



## bassfisher6522

I can't remember if I posted my new space.....so here it!!!!!


----------



## maestro0428




----------



## bassfisher6522

maestro0428 said:


> View attachment 2471049


Very Nice! Love the, what looks like a custom built shelf, and all the art work. I especially love the Katana above the monitors. Real or replica?


----------



## maestro0428

bassfisher6522 said:


> Very Nice! Love the, what looks like a custom built shelf, and all the art work. I especially love the Katana above the monitors. Real or replica?


Thanks! The Katana is real, my wife gave it to me as a gift.


----------



## maestro0428

Heres a look at the side wall with my collectables.


----------



## bassfisher6522

maestro0428 said:


> Heres a look at the side wall with my collectables.
> View attachment 2471168


Your new name will now be Sheldon!

I love it.....looks awesome! I see the old stereo deck as well.....classic.


----------



## maestro0428

Thanks, no one really gets a chance to see my figure collection. One more pic from the same area of my basement, the home theater/listening room.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I would love a tour of your basement. Heck you could even charge admission to this little retro underground museum.


----------



## keikei

maestro0428 said:


> Heres a look at the side wall with my collectables.
> View attachment 2471168


How long have you been collecting?


----------



## maestro0428

keikei said:


> How long have you been collecting?


Probably 20 years or so. I have more, but they dont fit down here, so I keep em in my office.


----------



## Anth0789

Here is my latest setup:


----------



## maestro0428

Anth0789 said:


> Here is my latest setup:


I had that same Razer mouse pad back in the day!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Anth0789 said:


> Here is my latest setup:


Very nice looking office area!


----------



## s1rrah

Zurv said:


> Here is my setup... yes.. that is my kitchen... NYC apt
> 
> also, no that isn't my case under the desk.. that is just a rad (the case is more hidden to the right of it.)


Dig the Aeron chair ... I have one too ... get a good head rest for it. It will transform the chair into an even more perfect bit of design. Here is mine: 










On amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Engineered-N...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Avacado

Computer Room Basement. Some pics of the workshop.


----------



## ilmazzo

I’m jealous of all that space.... I would fill it nicely with shelves full of nerd stuff

gg


----------



## Fluxmaven

So much room for activities! Any plans to add drop ceilings to dress it up a bit or are you just gonna keep raw doggin it?


----------



## Avacado

Fluxmaven said:


> So much room for activities! Any plans to add drop ceilings to dress it up a bit or are you just gonna keep raw doggin it?


Gonna keep it industrial, until the wife makes me put in some sheet rock and make a guest bedroom down there. Thats still YEARS down the road though.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Avacado said:


> Gonna keep it industrial, until the wife makes me put in some sheet rock and make a guest bedroom down there. Thats still YEARS down the road though.


Like the diamond plate black desk top. Custom?


----------



## Avacado

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> Like the diamond plate black desk top. Custom?


It is actually this mat from Amazon, cut to size. https://www.amazon.com/Velotas-Char...=1&keywords=diamond+mat&qid=1611277145&sr=8-8

I wanted something i could use to prevent scratches while turning my computer case on its edges to bleed coolant.


----------



## HITTI

spring cleaning. pretty darn dusty over winter.


----------



## Lobstar

Here is the corner of my office with my PCs and networking equipment.


----------



## TheBadBull

Lobstar said:


> Here is the corner of my office with my PCs and networking equipment.
> View attachment 2485929


Nice LackRack


----------



## Lobstar

My moving company damaged my OG Predator X34. Since it was cheaper to replace it with the X34 GSbmiipphuzx they did that. So now I have over under X34s and my LG 32GK850F-B 32" to flank them.


----------



## grazz1984

My setup so far nothing special, I've been out of computing for about 4 years but slowly getting back into it. Just waiting on a desk and chair
















Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avacado

grazz1984 said:


> My setup so far nothing special, I've been out of computing for about 4 years but slowly getting back into it. Just waiting on a desk and chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


Hey, gotta start somewhere. As long as it gets the job done.


----------



## inedenimadam

grazz1984 said:


> My setup so far


Has anybody told you that your mouse is on the wrong side of the keyboard?


----------



## Avacado

inedenimadam said:


> Has anybody told you that your mouse is on the wrong side of the keyboard?


----------



## iamjanco

inedenimadam said:


> Has anybody told you that your mouse is on the wrong side of the keyboard?


Probably learned from the best:






My setup (partial view):


----------



## maestro0428

My workstation. I do all my book keeping, photo editing and video work on this rig.








My gaming set up. I do surf and listen to music on this rig too.


----------



## grazz1984

Its not much but its a start, I'm just waiting for a desk









Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

iamjanco said:


> My setup (partial view):
> 
> View attachment 2513559


da f*ck?!?


----------



## iamjanco

ilmazzo said:


> da f*ck?!?


questions?

let's just say i'm a little bit more into it or out of it than most, depending on your pov 



Avacado said:


> View attachment 2513558


hey, we share something in common. i've got two of those too.


----------



## ilmazzo

iamjanco said:


> questions?
> 
> let's just say i'm a little bit more into it or out of it than most, depending on your pov


The first question is: how many lives did you spent collecting all that stuff lol?

I think I've seen your build log regarding a "manhattan project" or something like that and I was astonished to what where you going to do..."overkill" on a new level!

And what about the rest? I'm curious too.....


----------



## Lobstar

iamjanco said:


> questions?


Have a link for the hose keepers on the Zygon/ZMT?


----------



## iamjanco

Lobstar said:


> Have a link for the hose keepers on the Zygon/ZMT?


*3/4" to 27/32" Holding Range T-Clip 2.04" W x 1.96" L x 0.92" Hgt. - #10 Screw Size*


----------



## iamjanco

ilmazzo said:


> The first question is: how many lives did you spent collecting all that stuff lol?
> 
> I think I've seen your build log regarding a "manhattan project" or something like that and I was astonished to what where you going to do..."overkill" on a new level!
> 
> And what about the rest? I'm curious too.....


In response to your first question, six months or roughly half a pandemic's worth of time back toward the beginning of this year.

As for why the overkill in the manhattan project/muffler bearings, it's this boomer's response to life today in general. *Chrysler's turboencabulator* and the reasoning behind it come to mind. Besides that, it cools what I need it to and can be hooked up to any platform using quick disconnects.

Lastly, what about the rest? It's my ode to the CCP Beer's Virus pandemic and has multiple themes built into it, a number of which generally illustrate how I feel about things going on these days and the turns society has taken more or less since the 1960s. Think social psychology, from someone who's been an observer longer than most who frequent forums like this one.


----------



## ilmazzo

Respect!

Beside that, I can't see a real build log of that project so I think I've just seen at some point your signature and digged into it some time ago....would be nice to have other photos/details of your lair..........It's more than one year that I'm willing to make some photos of my little nerd lair but there's always something that makes it a WIP and not something to just.....watch 

cheers


----------



## iamjanco

ilmazzo said:


> Respect!
> 
> Beside that, I can't see a real build log of that project so I think I've just seen at some point your signature and digged into it some time ago....would be nice to have other photos/details of your lair..........It's more than one year that I'm willing to make some photos of my little nerd lair but there's always something that makes it a WIP and not something to just.....watch
> 
> cheers


Thanks  Yeah, I sort of left updating the build log go the wayside when the new forum owners applied their generic approach to forums and killed a lot of backlinks (my bad). Kinda lost interest in build logs at that time. I have kept good photo and purchase records though and maybe one day I'll get back to it. 

That said, life itself has been a WIP and will continue to be until it isn't


----------



## HITTI

My secondary station. I got to clean up this computer room a lot of bills on the table.
1st, im waiting on parts but second pic will be similar to my 1st station


----------



## HITTI

HITTI said:


> My secondary station. I got to clean up this computer room a lot of bills on the table.
> 1st, im waiting on parts but second pic will be similar to my 1st station
> View attachment 2515176
> 
> View attachment 2515178


Cleaned the 2ndary PC desk room. I have a ton of work still for 1st and 2nd PC room. I have a nice mobo cpu & m.2 system in pc room 2 just sitting and installed windows 10, using a stock intel cooler, wating on to order $300 worth of fans, then I can get everything put together & organize/clean pc room 1.

And yes that led zeppelin discography grey box waiting to rip to flac.


----------



## maestro0428

HITTI said:


> Cleaned the 2ndary PC desk room. I have a ton of work still for 1st and 2nd PC room. I have a nice mobo cpu & m.2 system in pc room 2 just sitting and installed windows 10, using a stock intel cooler, wating on to order $300 worth of fans, then I can get everything put together & organize/clean pc room 1.
> 
> And yes that led zeppelin discography grey box waiting to rip to flac.
> 
> Love the keyboard! IBM? Classic.


----------



## HITTI

Yup 

06OCT1988


----------



## MrYakuZa

yes, I can say my GAMING ROOM is finished. 






































​


----------



## HITTI

MrYakuZa said:


> yes, I can say my GAMING ROOM is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You hve some kind of dust eater? That would suck to dust/clean.


----------



## MrYakuZa

HITTI said:


> You hve some kind of dust eater? That would suck to dust/clean.


No, just cleaning! 
I don't open the street window, I pass him mock on the floor, I scrub the floor and clean.


----------



## nasmith2000

MrYakuZa said:


> yes, I can say my GAMING ROOM is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Looks terrific! Great work...


----------



## Ferling

Almost in my 30's now, I think this is my final form. Enjoy 
Previous:








Now: (since moving)

















my secret to easy affordable cable management is plastic rain gutters.


----------



## maestro0428

My set up for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KCDC

So I finally found a sit/stand desk I felt comfortable enough with over stability and desktop weight at my height (6'5"). This thing is really awesome, motors on all 4 legs, not two mid-legs with expanding bracers... This thing is sturdy, barely wiggles at standing height, about 43 inches at tallest, and I don't fear for my legs or anything on the desktop crashing down. The entire desktop is reinforced on width and depth. I have their 6ftx30 inch model, which is the widest they go before going L-shaped. Was a very poor idea doing it all on my own, including removing the giant Uline packing table I had before, that desktop alone was like 100 lbs.. still sore... getting old... Shoulda waited for my friend but I got antsy

Best upgrade I've done all year, should've done it years ago, even when it was just a hobby/gaming rig. With the amount of work I have to do now in front of this workstation, it's no wonder life has changed due to a desk. Also got a mini treadmill and as funny as that sounds, I'm walkin while designing, so my blood pressure should hopefully thank me. My back already has.

I also switched my triple monitor stand to the one WSGF and Ergotech worked on together. WSGF used to sell it as theirs, but I guess Ergotech bought their design and now sell it as their own. Way less wiggle than the clamp-on version I had, but less options for minute angle changes. A bit frustrating getting each monitor perfect and not as fun if you're used to moving monitors around all the time. I do like the better structure, though, and the clamps for the monitors to the arms are super easy to snap off. Now my monitors don't wiggle when i am typing. Also has a few other caveats that bug me, but really digging the sturdy structure vs what I had.

Links:

Desk -- Uplift V2 4-Leg

Monitor Stand - Ergotech 130 Series Triple

I did end up buying the stand from ergotech directly, saved a few bucks.

The desk has been an on-off search since covid started, really happy I found one I can trust with the weight. May be a bit overboard, but this desktop setup is pretty dang heavy, this case is not light by any means.

Also cabling is temp across the board. Plan to make it better soon.


----------



## Nikado7

A while back, I decided it was time for change. My dad decided to have a little woodworking hobby after hours so I put him to the task of a white desk to match the white 011. Perfect.

Then I moved a few months ago and decided this little corner was a nice fit for a desk. So I more or less threw it all in and meh good enough.










Well the light is behind me and drove me nuts. The desk itself was always shadowed and sure a lamp mighta fixed it, but I was sick of looking at the cables as well.

So I decided, what if I put a shelf above me, with slots in it that light shined through?

I wished... and my dad made it his command.









He stained it and we put it up today. I need to figure out my best option for the light that shines through. Amazon has all the wire way crap coming. But so far I'm in love 😊


----------



## Lobstar

KCDC said:


> Desk -- Uplift V2 4-Leg


I'm curious; I have the two-leg version which supports like 350 pounds. I had my computer off-set like yours and the legs were ALWAYS lopsided after moving it up and down a few times like I tend to do over the course of a day. How many times have you had to reset the height of the desk so far? I've been considering getting another rising desk setup and could switch over my current one for those legs.


----------



## Bezna

New office and desk
New monitors - 2721DGF x 3

NZXT H710I
EVGA SuperNova 850 g3
MSI MEG z490 Unify
10850k
NZXT Kraken Z73 360mm
Arctic p12 PWM 120mm Fans
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32 GB 3600mhz
Adata xpg sx8200 1tb NVMe
EVGA RTX 3070 Ti FTW3 Ultra
Soundblaster Z - my old sound card


----------



## KCDC

Lobstar said:


> I'm curious; I have the two-leg version which supports like 350 pounds. I had my computer off-set like yours and the legs were ALWAYS lopsided after moving it up and down a few times like I tend to do over the course of a day. How many times have you had to reset the height of the desk so far? I've been considering getting another rising desk setup and could switch over my current one for those legs.


There's been no wiggle yet. The casters make it jiggle a little bit if I shake it, but the 4 leg is rated for 600 I think. Main reason why I didn't wanna go the 2 leg route was the wiggling and, honestly, fear. Haven't had to re calibrate it yet... It's still new, though.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Thought I would throw up a before pic of the office in my best friends house before we remodel it. I just relocated here for work and am staying at his house temporarily, but my main rig is going to live here permanently so we can chill while we work on projects together. I needed to finish up my 2 weeks with my current employer so I tossed my rig together on this tiny desk for the time being. 

Plan is to ditch all the furniture and build out matching wood desks that wrap around the whole room. Going to wall mount all of the monitors. Haven't decided on colors yet, but want to repaint the whole room. Thinking of either two tone all 4 walls or paint 3 a darker color, and do one dedicated accent wall in a fairly vibrant color. 

The current disaster. 



  





My temporary setup


----------



## s1rrah

Alienware AW3821DW 38" IPS at left ... LG 27" 1440p IPS at right ... just pole mounted the 27" next to the AW 38" today. I feel complete now.


----------



## grazz1984

Not much but I like being in this spot 









Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## s1rrah

Built a fly little platform to keep my rig off the dusty carpet; worked like a magic trick. $17 in parts from Home Depot:


















Satisfied.

~s1rrah


----------



## RobertoSampaio

Finally my office is finished.
The Cosmos 700M with the 12900k mirror mounted and the Corsair 780T with the 10900k.


----------



## Avacado

HITTI said:


> You hve some kind of dust eater? That would suck to dust/clean.


I felt that LP poster.


----------



## Avacado

RobertoSampaio said:


> Finally my office is finished.
> The Cosmos 700M with the 12900k mirror mounted and the Corsair 780T with the 10900k.
> 
> View attachment 2543376
> 
> View attachment 2543377
> 
> View attachment 2543378


Actually very pleasing. I dig the soft undertones of the wood.


----------



## s1rrah

RobertoSampaio said:


> Finally my office is finished.
> The Cosmos 700M with the 12900k mirror mounted and the Corsair 780T with the 10900k.
> 
> View attachment 2543376
> 
> View attachment 2543377
> 
> View attachment 2543378


Nice setup. Dig the minimalist aesthetic. I always wanted to try the Cosmos case but have stuck with the Corsair 780T for almost six years now. Just replaced my old one with a complete lucky eBay local pickup find that I got for like $70 in like-new condition. Was so stoked cause my old one had been knocked about by a room mate somewhere along the way and was never the same.

How have you found building in/with the Cosmos compared to the 780T?


----------



## s1rrah

Trying to neatly incorporate the new LG C1 into the cave has been challenging but I push through the pain nonetheless...










(LG C1 48" / AW 38" / LG 27")​...

I had to finally break down and go full wireless desktop (G915/G502) just to be able to occasionally swivel over and bask in the C1's OLED HDR gaming glory. But the AW38" IPS on the desk still gets 90% of the gaming time...

The struggle is real...


----------



## DeX

Mine's a little..... random. But I love it.


----------



## Hawawaa

Got my new house and enjoying my new setup. Just need a subwoofer for entertainment room. Got my hands on a 3080ti and by march I should have a new computer up and running.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Your cat has a pretty nice setup.


----------



## ilmazzo

Lot of good stuff there, congrats

Anyway i'm always skeptic regarding big Tvs as a monitor put in front of a person: both for sight issues on the long run and for "head\eyes posture" that needs to go "around".....


----------



## Fluxmaven

I need to post pics of the office now that it's pretty much finished. I actually upgraded from a 43" monitor to a 48" OLED TV for my main monitor and I love it. When I want to be productive, It's essentially like having 4 1080p monitors in a grid. For gaming I typically run windowed at 3440x1440 with a black desktop background. Since OLED turns off black pixels, it doesn't have glowing black bars around the game window like an LCD panel. For more casual games, I just scoot my chair back and run them at full 4K and use an Xbox controller.


----------



## andre02

Fluxmaven said:


> I need to post pics of the office now that it's pretty much finished. I actually upgraded from a 43" monitor to a 48" OLED TV for my main monitor and I love it. When I want to be productive, It's essentially like having 4 1080p monitors in a grid. For gaming I typically run windowed at 3440x1440 with a black desktop background. Since OLED turns off black pixels, it doesn't have glowing black bars around the game window like an LCD panel. For more casual games, I just scoot my chair back and run them at full 4K and use an Xbox controller.


Yes, yes, yes, we want to see !
All the audio gear here makes me feel obsolete. 
And all these nice setups and builds around here make me want to post mine. I have to do a little cleanup first.


----------



## Avacado

Official Computer Basement pics.


----------



## AdamK47

Moved into my new house. The 2nd bedroom is my PC/Movie room.

Avari height adjustable desk.
48" LG C1 on desk as a gaming monitor
65" LG C9 for shows and movies
Steelcase Gesture full leather chair with headrest
Full Klipsch Reference Premier Speakers with Martin Logan Subs

Denon AVR-X3500H receiver
2x RP-8000F front
2X RP-6000F rear
2X RP-500SA Atmos
1X RP-504C center
2X Dynamo 800X subs

Current System Specs:

Intel Core i9 12900K
Gigabyte Aorus Z690 Master
32GB G.SKILL Trident Z5 RGB DDR5
MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio
1TB Sabrent Rocket 4.0 NVMe SSD
Two 8TB Sabrent Rocket Q NVMe SSDs in 16TB RAID-0
Corsair Crystal 465X case
NZXT Kraken X73 cooler
Corsair ML & QL fans
Corsair AX1600i power supply
EVGA NU Audio sound card
Razer Blackwidow V3 Pro keyboard
Logitech G Pro Wireless mouse
Beyerdynamic 1770 Pro headphones


----------



## ilmazzo

big money there, gg

appreciate the minimal stylish even if not so ..... mmmm ..... original

I still don't understands tvs as main pc display but....ok if you are happy with it, I'm happy too!


----------



## coelacanth

ilmazzo said:


> big money there, gg
> 
> appreciate the minimal stylish even if not so ..... mmmm ..... original
> 
> I still don't understands tvs as main pc display but....ok if you are happy with it, I'm happy too!


48" LG CX OLED as main computer monitor and absolutely love it. You just sit a little further back than with a smaller monitor. I have a deep desk.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Just tidied up and thought I'd share. Kind of our everything room- Computer, Home theater/music and exercise with the ping pong. 

Some very very nice rooms here!


----------



## pirate d

My setup with the new SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair sent to me to test and review.

View attachment 2550293


----------



## Barry

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> Just tidied up and thought I'd share. Kind of our everything room- Computer, Home theater/music and exercise with the ping pong.
> 
> Some very very nice rooms here!
> 
> View attachment 2550127
> View attachment 2550128
> View attachment 2550129


I just have to ask....What the F..... do you do for a living??? I don't want to sound rude , you just have some really nice sheet.


----------



## Barry

pirate d said:


> My setup with the new SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair sent to me to test and review.
> 
> View attachment 2550293


How do you like the chair??? After two back surgery's I need a good computer chair


----------



## pirate d

Barry said:


> How do you like the chair??? After two back surgery's I need a good computer chair


Its amazing so comfy I had gaming seat I was using that I have just upgraded my office with. lol But this is next level its as comfy as sitting on my sofa. I can't thank SIHOO enough for sending it out to me.


----------



## 83DC

My setup with the new SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair sent to me to test and review.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Barry said:


> I just have to ask....What the F..... do you do for a living??? I don't want to sound rude , you just have some really nice sheet.



As the name indicates, I'm a chef. This is years of remodeling, money well spent and perseverance. Glad you like!


----------



## Alex132

83DC said:


> My setup with the new SIHOO M90 Ergonomics Chair sent to me to test and review.
> View attachment 2550325


Am I right seeing that they start at $99? Wow. New Promotion Sihoo M90 Adjustable Ergonomic Chair Customized Office Chair Headrest Office Chair - Buy Dark Orange Office Swivel Chair,Detachable Headrest Office Chair,Elegant Office Chair Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## mastertrixter

Top is before adding the vertical ultra wide. 2nd pc on far right is my unraid server.

My setup until my niece moves out and I can have my office back!


----------



## HITTI

coolest setup ive ever had


----------



## AdamK47

Major changes from my post on February 23rd. Moved the 65" C9 to another room and replaced the 48" C1 with a 77" G1.


----------



## ilmazzo

da f**** gg

I can hear your setup from here


----------



## Maximization

Just rearranged with new desk


----------



## vf-

HITTI said:


> coolest setup ive ever had
> View attachment 2550523


I quite like this room. Looks nice and cosy. Lots of space.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Some really good looking stuff here. I like how much attention people pay to keeping a theme throughout. Not really a thing I have ever had the patience for, but I appreciate it.

My office/gaming/hygge room is a bit more understated. But I like it.
Screens are a 34" ultrawide on the desk and a 65" on the wall.

And I know some of the kids be wondering about the big brown thing on the table.. It's called a "book". Kinda like a old-timey, 7lb tablet, only made of trees wrapped in dead cows


----------



## andre02

Dire Squirrel said:


> Some really good looking stuff here. I like how much attention people pay to keeping a theme throughout. Not really a thing I have ever had the patience for, but I appreciate it.
> 
> My office/gaming/hygge room is a bit more understated. But I like it.
> Screens are a 34" ultrawide on the desk and a 65" on the wall.
> 
> And I know some of the kids be wondering about the big brown thing on the table.. It's called a "book". Kinda like a old-timey, 7lb tablet, only made of trees wrapped in dead cows
> 
> View attachment 2556476
> View attachment 2556477


Love it ! Simple and spacious, intimate . Wish i had the space for something similar.


----------



## maynard14

sharing my latest set up for my personal pc


----------



## truestorybro545

maynard14 said:


> sharing my latest set up for my personal pc
> View attachment 2558243
> 
> View attachment 2558242


_Benighted starts playing in the background. 👀_


----------



## maynard14

truestorybro545 said:


> _Benighted starts playing in the background. 👀_


yeahh bro  rock on!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

andre02 said:


> Love it ! Simple and spacious, intimate . Wish i had the space for something similar.


Thanks. Space is one of benefits of living in the countryside. My 200m2 house actually cost me less then the 80m2 apartment I used to have in the city. Only downside is the cost of heating and alle the freaking grass that needs to be trimmed all the freaking time.


----------



## taowulf

Dire Squirrel said:


> Only downside is the cost of heating and alle the freaking grass that needs to be trimmed all the freaking time.


Someone needs some goats.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

taowulf said:


> Someone needs some goats.


Funny you should say that. I am actually considering getting 5-10 of those cute little bastards and just fencing in all of the property except the small patch that I need for my firepit.
Or a bunch of pigs. They are cuter than goats, and way tastier. I used to have pigs when I was a little guy and next to kitties, they are my favorite critter.


----------



## taowulf

Dire Squirrel said:


> Funny you should say that. I am actually considering getting 5-10 of those cute little bastards and just fencing in all of the property except the small patch that I need for my firepit.
> Or a bunch of pigs. They are cuter than goats, and way tastier. I used to have pigs when I was a little guy and next to kitties, they are my favorite critter.


Pigs and goats, pigs are great for eating kitchen scraps and dead bodies, but goats excel at grass/underbrush clearance.


----------



## s1rrah

Recent renovations to the cave..

...


----------



## Avacado

s1rrah said:


> Recent renovations to the cave..
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559673


Not enough screens. Needs more.


----------



## s1rrah

Avacado said:


> Not enough screens. Needs more.


lol ... that was actually a picture I made for a butt hurt reddit user who was offended when I said I'd never buy another 34" UW ... therefore the labels.


----------



## maestro0428

Latest update is my old JAllen Labs FT03 prototype (second photo) gets some love. Picked up a z590 ASRock pro4m for 99 bucks US and an 11400 for 160. Left over 16GB GSkill kit, which I plan to replace with a lil more size and clock speed. Leftover Noctua U12S and Noctua fans in the chassis. Super quiet, even under load. This is really just for tinkering, VMs, and running [email protected] when I get a gpu (cuda based) for it soon. For storage it gets all leftovers, WD750, Optane 800p and Samsung 960 EVO. Seasonic PSU as always. And yeah, I have a couple of collectables, lol.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## Raphie

My room


----------



## bscool

Raphie said:


> My room


What speakers are those? What is it you do? Is that for work or play or both?


----------



## Raphie

Bottom speakers are TAD SE1-X, top ones are HEDD Type 30 MK2
I have a mastering studio and produce electronic music as a hobby.


----------



## iamjanco

Raphie said:


> Bottom speakers are TAD SE1-X, top ones are HEDD Type 30 MK2
> I have a mastering studio and produce electronic music as a hobby.


Really nice! 

​


----------



## MrYakuZa




----------



## vf-

I remember that Logitech controller. Cannot remember what I did with it or if it broke and was RMA'd/refunded. Must have been around 2008-ish? Usually it was the d-pad that broke. Same thing happened to a Saitek.


----------

